# [Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club



## Alatar

*Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club*

*-Home for the owners of the most powerful GPUs on the planet.*

*Form here* (only fill if you have the necessary info)






*BIOS Flashing:*





Spoiler: BIOS flashing guide and fixes for broken flashes



*QUICK BIOS FLASHING GUIDE:*

*I will not take any responsibility for damages caused by flashing the BIOS. Use the guide and the BIOS files at your own risk, this will void your warranty.*

What you need: GPU-Z, Nvflash

The following guide is for *single GPUs.* If you wish to flash multiple cards please do so one at a time or see the Nvflash readme for further instructions on how to use the commands to properly flash multiple card systems. Don't type in the bracket but type in the info in the brackets. The commands are case sensitive and you need to include the spaces, please be accurate.


Backup your old BIOS (GPU-Z, BIOS version field, button on the right allows you to save the current bios). Keep the old bios in the event that something happens during the flash.
Download the new BIOS you'll be flashing to, it should be a *.rom file,* otherwise the flash will not work.
Browse to your Nvflash folder
Transfer the new BIOS file into the Nvflash folder
Close all unnecessary programs
*Shift + right-click* the Nvflash folder
choose the *open in command line* option
Type in the command: *Nvflash --protectoff* (case sensitive, please be accurate)
Type in the command: *Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourbiosnamehere].rom*
If the flash is a cross vendor one you might have to type in *y* a couple of times when asked to
Nvflash will work for a while and close the 2nd command prompt after finishing
Reboot
Your card should now be flashed, test with Precision X or afterburner to see if the BIOS is stable for you
Some flashes might need driver reinstalls afterwards, don't be alarmed, just install the drivers as usual
If the flash goes wrong


Shut down your system
Take out the GPU
Install a 2nd PCI-E GPU in the first slot (preferably Nvidia)
Install the Titan to the 2nd PCI-E slot
You should now have 2 cards in your system
Plug in all the power connectors and other needed connectors
Plug in your primary monitor cable to the card in the 1st slot (not Titan)
Start up the computer
Boot into windows
Browse to the Nvflash folder
Remove the earlier BIOS file and transfer your original BIOS (.rom file!) there
Close all unnecessary programs
*Shift + right-click* the Nvflash folder
Choose the *open in command line* option
Type in the command: *Nvflash --protectoff*
At this point Nvflash will open up a new command prompt and display what cards you have in your system
Select the card you wish to fix (usually done by typing in *0, 1, 2* etc.)
The command prompt will close
Type in the command: *Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i[yourcardsnumberhere] [yourbiosnamehere].rom*
If the flash is cross vendor you might have to type in *y* a couple of times when asked to
Nvflash will now take a while to update the BIOS on the broken card
After it's done shut down your computer
remove the cards from the computer
Put the fixed Titan in
Boot to windows and see if everything is back to normal




*BIOSes and Voltage control:*

*CUSTOM BIOS CHOICES*




Spoiler: skyn3t BIOSes



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 133k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-1006
> 
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 133k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3-vBios-928
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> since I'm own a Titan . OccamRazor for vBios
> Thanks For testing and feedback.
> jpmboy
> skupples
> OccamRazor
> 
> Thank you Alatar for great work in Titan thread and for allow me to post my vBios in the front page.









Spoiler: HWBot Engineering BIOS



GK110XOC.zip 131k .zip file

-300% power limit
-85% fan
-78C temp limit
-defaults to 1212mV
-boost and all normal features enabled



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Alatar's personal choice














*VOLTAGE CONTROL INFO AND TOOLS*




Spoiler: Zawarudo's 1.45v & LLC Tool



For more info see this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Ok, so I've bit the bullet and decided to release this.
> 
> here's a teaser screen shot @ 1.45v and 1400MHz
> 
> 
> 
> This is an early version of my program. It can be used to enable LLC and check the status of LLC.
> It also changes the voltage to whatever value you want.
> 
> *Remember to change the slider for power target down 1 then back up and click apply to see changes.*
> 
> Please provide feedback if you use this, thanks.
> 
> ZawarudoABHack.zip 69k .zip file






All in one tool, only needs afterburner voltage unlock before working. No need for extensive command promt work.




Spoiler: OccamRazor's advanced GK110 OC guide



This guide applies only for 780/Titan, if and when we have support for the 780Ti, this guide will be updated to reflect the changes!

*DISCLAIMER*: This is my view and my approach of the complicated and wonderful art of Overclocking, if you find any way to improve my guide i will be open to change it and give you credit for it! I take no responsibility for the usage of this information or hardware damage! Use this at *YOUR OWN RISK!*

First of all dont forget you´re on OCN! You should have OC in your blood!
*I WILL BE USING (AB) AfterBurner AS ITS THE ONLY SOFTWARE THAT ALLOWS SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROL AND MONITORING*
Download and install the latest AB here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html
Now, youll have to setup AB properly: Go to settings » general and tick the "*enable hardware control and monitoring*", "*unlock voltage control*" and "*unlock voltage monitoring*" and click "OK" at the bottom fo the window!


Now download my: *NEW ED´s VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE* and follow the guide to the letter including the LLC HACK as described in my guide also with a link to download!
Now a word of warning: ON AIR DO NOT GO ABOVE 1,24V WITH LLC DISABLED:
"Please do *NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! *HEAT KILLS*!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!

Please guys *PLAY SAFE!*

*ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)*
Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!







"



Now that you have your friendly warning, lets go on and OC your "Beast" GK110!








You have in AB five(5) sliders: *Core Voltage (mV), Power Limit (%)(click to prioritize power limit or temperature limit), Core Clock (Mhz) , Memory Clock (Mhz) and Fan Speed (%)*
As you all know OC involves clocks and voltages and one important thing: Silicone lottery! Your card will go up in clocks up to a point where voltage cannot give you more speed unless you move to other cooling setup! As i always say: " There is no crap card, there is different cards requiring different voltages to reach different clocks depending on the chips capabilities" My 2 Watercooled Titans ASIC 69%,@1,[email protected] reach @1,[email protected]!

First things first: Flash your card with the appropriate bios supplied by your in-the-house-modder my Brother Skyn3t!
It will unlock your voltage up to 1,212v, disable boost and increase your power target up to 200% to enable your card along with voltage to up those clocks to where you want them!

*Titan Owners Club ( AKA T.O.C. Dinosaurs Club, thank Skupples for that Dino accronim*







) : http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/0_100#post_19353582

*780 Owners Club*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100#post_20027616

Now download EZ3flash: *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*
and my guide on how to use it: *ED´S EZ3FLASH GUIDE*

Now, you have your bios flashed, unlocked voltage, no boost and have a juicy power target of 200% to play with!

*ON AIR* - Set your voltage in AB to 1,212v (Remember that with LLC disabled you have an increase of 0.025v ending with 1,24v), prioritize temperature on the *Power Limit tab* , increase your fan to minimum 70% and increase it as you see temps go up, dont let it go above 80C! *PT SLIDER TO 100 only increase it if you are having throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT* (More on this later







)
Start by increasing +100mhz in the *Core Clock* tab, leave the memory at +0 for now, go play your favorite game or bench (I advise to use FarCry3 for clock testing along with Metro LL and 3Dmark11 you can use also Tombraider benchmark as many people have said its very stressing (not me!







) )
If you find your new increased clocks are stable through your tests, go ahead and increase another +50mhz to the *Core Clock* and so on until you crash, freeze or start to have artifacts, then back down 10mhz and test again! *REMEMBER IT IS STABLE FOR YOU WHEN IT DOESNT CRASH IN YOUR GAME/BENCH*, you´ll find that the word stable is dynamic and not static as it will vary from game to game and bench to bench, unless you´re benching and of course you´ll need high memory clocks, but as there is no way to increase memory voltage and depends on memory and your chip´s memory controller your millage will vary!

Before you start to whine about _"Hey what about the 13mhz increments, youre not doing in in the guide!"_
The values i suggest are figurative and you can try the accurate values you want of course, more on the 13mhz here with my Brother´s explanation: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/13800_100#post_21206343

You can create profiles for your favorite games and benches in AB:



Now that you found your sweet spot between core clock and voltage, start increasing your memory OC with +50mhz at a time (I advise to test with Crysis 3, Metro LL) when it starts to give you artifacts back down 50mhz and you got your MAX core with your MAX memory OC,
Now i MUST emphasize that if you're on a single monitor you wont see much improvement in FPS and it might impair your core clock speeds as it will crash your card and you might blame your core when its the memory crashing your card! IF you have a 4K monitor or multi monitor then yes you will see an improvement in smoothness rather increase in FPS, so, OC your core first and after your memory!

What?!?!? Its not enough?!?!? You want more? Ok!








But you have to get wet...

*ON WATER*- Now that you have your brand new EK waterblock (I dont have to tell you its the best to cool your card´s VRM´s right?







) installed and ready to rumble,
Crank that voltage to 1,300v, (remember its +0.025v landing you on the 1,330v area) set your core clock to 1200mhz, leave your memory at +0 and test it (Again FAR CRY 3 and METRO LL or 3DMARK11) increase core clocks until you start having crashes! *AGAIN REMEMBER IT IS STABLE FOR YOU WHEN IT DOESNT CRASH IN YOUR GAME/BENCH*, keep the temperature prioritized as your card´s under water and you have no temperature worries so with that free the power draw!
NOW lets talk a little about PT as it will become a challenge to understand it as it varies from card to card due each chip´s design;
You might have shutdowns because you set your PT too high! when you set your PT to the MAX and give enough voltage and clocks to the card you will have spikes in the current (Amperage) and your PSU if its not Single Rail it will EXCEED the 25/30A most Multi rail PSU´s have on the 12v PCIe and trip your PSU OCP (Over Current Protection)
IMO you only should increase your PT if you are seeing throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT!
Now go for the memory OC, same applies as above IMO you should not care much about memory unless you bench or have 4K or multi monitors!

Wait.. What? still not enough?!?!!?!? Woah! You´re tough as nails and have steel balls! alright then:









*OVER THE BOARD*:








Get the Zawarudos tool: *ZAWARUDOV3 AfterBurner15/16*

*REMEMBER NOT TO HAVE THE VOLTAGE IN AB SET TO "AUTO" AS IT WILL RESULT IN A BSOD!*

Enter your voltage as a 4 digit number


Remember that actual voltages are always 0.025v higher due to the LLC mod being enabled:

1400 = 1425 which is 1.425v due to LLC

After you've clicked the apply button and you're sure your volts are correct head over to your Afterburner program:



Then all you need to do is move your power target down one then back up one to make the apply button click-able.
Then just click the apply button and monitor the change using Afterburners graphs to verify it's worked.

Now you have your own personal nuclear plant in your own house!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)



*Signature*








Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club









Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1363440] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club [/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


----------



## cookiesowns

First!!!!

Just kidding. Posting for later.


----------



## Skorpian

Alatar, you actually got a GTX titan this early








?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> Alatar, you actually got a GTX titan this early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I ordered mine about 3 minutes after the NDA was lifted but I don't physically have the card yet









Just making a club thread so the owners can talk about the card without needing to shift trough pages upon pages of price discussions...


----------



## mcg75

I got an early pre-order in at ncix. Hopefully early enough for the first batch.

I also noticed ncix had a Titan listed from Zotac. I thought it was only evga and asus in North America.

Look forward to comparing it to my 7970 ghz.


----------



## Falknir

Will be joining the club whenever my card arrives.


----------



## Skorpian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I got an early pre-order in at ncix. Hopefully early enough for the first batch.
> 
> I also noticed ncix had a Titan listed from Zotac. I thought it was only evga and asus in North America.
> 
> Look forward to comparing it to my 7970 ghz.


According to the benchs I saw, its price difference from the 7970 GHz doesn't justify its cost, 7970 GHz in crossfire should demolish a single titan, and it's around 900$ give or take.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> According to the benchs I saw, its price difference from the 7970 GHz doesn't justify its cost, 7970 GHz in crossfire should demolish a single titan, and it's around 900$ give or take.


I used to luv ATI/AMD Video Products. But that was then, this is now. I'll never own another one unless the problems they always seem to have get fixed...








Which is crummy because side by side in identical Rigs except for video and using Identical Monitors, the AMD card "clearly" looked better...


----------



## DimmyK

Count me in. 1 asus on pre-order.


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce_gtx_titan_overclock_guide,1.html Don't know if guys saw this article, overclocked Titan almost even with GTX 690 in the 8 games tested.


----------



## d3v0

Count me in. One on preorder. Asus pre-ordered from Newegg. Does anyone know at what time exactly they became available (The Asus, at least) on newegg for pre-order?


----------



## Joneszilla

I pre-ordered yesterday at like 2 pm from Newegg. im thinking ill have my Titan by April.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Count me in. One on preorder. Asus pre-ordered from Newegg. Does anyone know at what time exactly they became available (The Asus, at least) on newegg for pre-order?


Some time after 12pm. I preordered right after it became available (at first the page was showing out of stock when it went live) and my order is 12:30pm.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Got Four on the way. Will post benches, pictures, etc once they arrive. It seems I was right about 4 Way SLI being allowed on Titan's, and I'm quite happy I was right. Otherwise I would've had a spare $1000 card... lols


----------



## 512TBofRAM

Ordered 2 from OCUK. They let me have first batch due to an extremely early pre-order (literally days after the leaks)


----------



## maarten12100

RESERVED for when I get mine.
I heard today that the advise price will lay around 800 euros which is way less than the 950 euros expected. (however there is no availability here in Europe anywhere).


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Some time after 12pm. I preordered right after it became available (at first the page was showing out of stock when it went live) and my order is 12:30pm.


Ahh rubbish. I didn't get mine until 2:47pm EST.


----------



## Ximius

3 on pre order! All Asus, but after a waterblock or 3, whats the difference?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Count me in. One on preorder. Asus pre-ordered from Newegg. Does anyone know at what time exactly they became available (The Asus, at least) on newegg for pre-order?


Ordered mine from there last night, 'bout 9pm


----------



## Booty Warrior

I eagerly await the benches.










Yeah, hell yeah.


----------



## Flisker

Strongly considering one of these, just have to work out my finances before investing £830.


----------



## Skorpian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I eagerly await the benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, hell yeah.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,1.html?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> According to the benchs I saw, its price difference from the 7970 GHz doesn't justify its cost, 7970 GHz in crossfire should demolish a single titan, and it's around 900$ give or take.


And it begins









This card isnt about price/performance. It's about being the king


----------



## Skorpian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> And it begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card isnt about price/performance. It's about being the king


I never meant to begin any flame wars or about which is better. He already has a vapor-x 7970, so I was telling him that he may not get the upgrade he wishes for when he's going for the a 1000$ gpu.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,1.html?


Pfft, not _those_ benches. I mean the benches that will pop up when these maniacs (like Mr. Puft







) get their hands on them!


----------



## Brianmz

I'll be joining soon, think the Hydrocoppers will be releasing in March?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Pfft, not _those_ benches. I mean the benches that will pop up when these maniacs (like Mr. Puft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) get their hands on them!


Im no KingPin but I will max them out on water


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> And it begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card isnt about price/performance. It's about being the king


Actually, it's about a cash grab.

Look at the components on the card.

A core that was available for practically all of 2012 and was instead, streamlined to Tesla and other private-sector products.

Now, at the tail end of it's inventory is it dropped onto a common gpu and marketed to us as "the best there's ever been".

That's called a cash grab and Nvidia is grabbing it like crazy.

When you break down the components, this card, like others, maybe cost $300-$350 per card which is the same as a 680 -- The only difference is the price premium.

Like I said, I have a few customers that wanted them, some vendors have had them in stock for a while and my clients will most certainly get them if that's what they want but, don't fool yourself, this is about money and Nvidia, is in the green.

I just got word I may have a few extras coming -- Will let you guys know if/when I have any available.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorpian*
> 
> According to the benchs I saw, its price difference from the 7970 GHz doesn't justify its cost, 7970 GHz in crossfire should demolish a single titan, and it's around 900$ give or take.


By the time drivers mature for the Titan, it will end up with 75-80% of the frames of a 7970 xfire.

I'll gladly take it for less heat, less power use and no xfire issues.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Im no KingPin but I will max them out on water


Let's hope somebody gives us the OC'ed bios soon.
I tried unlocking the power limit with the KGB editor however it failed as it wasn't supported I'm no good with the hex editor so that is why.


----------



## Gripen90

If I had $4100 I'd happily get 3.... but one is still way out of my league. I'll reconsider in 6 months time.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Let's hope somebody gives us the OC'ed bios soon.
> I tried unlocking the power limit with the KGB editor however it failed as it wasn't supported I'm no good with the hex editor so that is why.


Kgb and svens bios editor over at the msi forum simply needs to add support for titan. Theres no timetable for it but i don't expect it to be long


----------



## RKTGX95

Not that i plan to get a Titan any time soon or at all (the $ problem), but please tell me that i'm not the only one who thought of this:


(over exaggerated representation of the GTX Titan Performance, but still sends a message)


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Not that i plan to get a Titan any time soon or at all (the $ problem), but please tell me that i'm not the only one who thought of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (over exaggerated representation of the GTX Titan Performance, but still sends a message)


Age of mythology was an epic game back in the day. Not as good as AoE2 but still awesome









I might have to play it with my titan again some day haha


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Not that i plan to get a Titan any time soon or at all (the $ problem), but please tell me that i'm not the only one who thought of this:
> 
> 
> (over exaggerated representation of the GTX Titan Performance, but still sends a message)


I like to think of titan as the sleeping giant. Nvidia imposed so many restrictions that it's just waiting for someone to wake it up and unleash it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I like to think of titan as the sleeping giant. Nvidia imposed so many restrictions that it's just waiting for someone to wake it up and unleash it.


----------



## Naennon

ASUS Titan ordered, waiting for delivery
EK Block ordered, waiting for delivery
reviews follows


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Age of mythology was an epic game back in the day. Not as good as AoE2 but still awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to play it with my titan again some day haha


i think it's The ONLY game to play on the Titan.







(i.e. Making titans on The Titan. especially with the Titan cheat







)
also, i find it debatable which game is better. Personally i liked AoM better but not everyone. (still remember most of the cheats. if only i could have used "ATM OF EREBUS" to get me a Titan)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I like to think of titan as the sleeping giant. Nvidia imposed so many restrictions that it's just waiting for someone to wake it up and unleash it.


So when the titan wakes up it would reek havoc within all of us mere mortals









on the other hand, by AoM and the Greek mythology itself a titan is no match to the gods (in the long run). We already have the God of War (ARES II) and by 2014 we'd have more to join him. (also, if you remember there was a certain cheat which would give you 



)


----------



## rationalthinking

I have purchased 2 from NCIX but they emailed stating to not expect until 1st week of march.

Also purchased 2 EK blocks from frozen CPU and they stated that ETA is around march 5th.

I am not an owner until I have them in hand.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> So when the titan wakes up it would reek havoc within all of us mere mortals


Exactly. I still believe that titan with a more carefree bios will allow it to overtake a 690 quite easily on water and that's what i'm setting my sights on doing.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> So when the titan wakes up it would reek havoc within all of us mere mortals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I still believe that titan with a more carefree bios will allow it to overtake a 690 quite easily on water and that's what i'm setting my sights on doing.
Click to expand...

Surely hope so.

I'm looking forward to just having over 2gigs of VRAM again. Crysis is killing me @ 1440.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Exactly. I still believe that titan with a more carefree bios will allow it to overtake a 690 quite easily on water and that's what i'm setting my sights on doing.


i think that the moment a single titan would match / almost match a 7950 (boost) CF (on a game/bench that are well optimized for both camps) even if it means to OC then the titan would be really worth my consideration of buying.


----------



## Melosaiyan

Ordered my Titan off Amazon, hoping for them soon, so I can apply here


----------



## Stay Puft

Newegg has the asus models with a release date of next Thursday so best case i'll have 2 to play with next friday evening


----------



## dph314

Thank you Alatar







So tired of skimming through all of the hate in the Reviews thread just to get to some actual info.

So, I have a couple questions, if someone wouldn't mind answering them:

--I have 2 Titans ordered at NCIX and 2 from Newegg. I got the email from NCIX about them not shipping until _at least_ the first week of March. Does it usually take NCIX this long to ship once new items are coming in?

--The 2 I have from Newegg are Asus, NCIX is EVGA. The description on NCIX for the Asus cards are 915mhz core clock, Newegg doesn't have anything listed. Are _all_ the Asus cards clocked at 915mhz core? Just want to make sure, because Newegg isn't listing the core.

--Should I cancel the EVGA's from NCIX and go with Asus because of the higher core clock? I know it doesn't mean a better overclocker _for sure_. But just wondering, is the stock voltage for these Asus ones the same as EVGA? Or does Asus just guarantee the higher core clock but also allow the stock voltage to boost higher? In which case, it would be pointless to go out of my way to go with them, as it doesn't really mean they are binned for a higher stock core clock.
I guess I could always flash to the Asus BIOS, but if the stock voltage is the same, I'd rather get a chip that I already know was tested for 915mhz on the stock voltage, if the voltage is the same as the rest of the references.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Thank you Alatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tired of skimming through all of the hate in the Reviews thread just to get to some actual info.
> 
> So, I have a couple questions, if someone wouldn't mind answering them:
> 
> --I have 2 Titans ordered at NCIX and 2 from Newegg. I got the email from NCIX about them not shipping until _at least_ the first week of March. Does it usually take NCIX this long to ship once new items are coming in?
> 
> --The 2 I have from Newegg are Asus, NCIX is EVGA. The description on NCIX for the Asus cards are 915mhz core clock, Newegg doesn't have anything listed. Are _all_ the Asus cards clocked at 915mhz core? Just want to make sure, because Newegg isn't listing the core.
> 
> --Should I cancel the EVGA's from NCIX and go with Asus because of the higher core clock? I know it doesn't mean a better overclocker _for sure_. But just wondering, is the stock voltage for these Asus ones the same as EVGA? Or does Asus just guarantee the higher core clock but also allow the stock voltage to boost higher? In which case, it would be pointless to go out of my way to go with them, as it doesn't really mean they are binned for a higher stock core clock.
> I guess I could always flash to the Asus BIOS, but if the stock voltage is the same, I'd rather get a chip that I already know was tested for 915mhz on the stock voltage, if the voltage is the same as the rest of the references.


Asus model per specs page

GPU Boost Clock : 876 MHz
GPU Base Clock : 837 MHz

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTXTITAN6GD5/#overview


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Asus model per specs page
> 
> GPU Boost Clock : 876 MHz
> GPU Base Clock : 837 MHz
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTXTITAN6GD5/#overview


Not here- http://us.ncix.com/search/?q=gtx+titan&SUB=Search&mp1=&mp2=&m=0&b=-1&adv=1


----------



## Alatar

The Asus card I bought was listed as 837 base and 876 boost


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The Asus card I bought was listed as 837 base and 876 boost


Does NCIX have a second Asus model or something then? Or did they list it wrong and they're all the same?


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Someone rich enough to buy me one?


----------



## someonewhy

Can't wait till they gonna arrive in my country T_T


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Not here- http://us.ncix.com/search/?q=gtx+titan&SUB=Search&mp1=&mp2=&m=0&b=-1&adv=1


ofcourse after i ordered the EVGA's they put the ASUS up


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Not here- http://us.ncix.com/search/?q=gtx+titan&SUB=Search&mp1=&mp2=&m=0&b=-1&adv=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofcourse after i ordered the EVGA's they put the ASUS up
Click to expand...

Same with me. So does anyone know if that's the only Asus model? They all 915mhz?


----------



## Alatar

I'll report when I get my card but it might be a while... Mid to late next week apparently.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll report when I get my card but it might be a while... Mid to late next week apparently.


I dont think any of us will be getting them till late next week alatar


----------



## Alatar

I thought the EVGA store had actual stock at launch?


----------



## dealio

hai gais


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I thought the EVGA store had actual stock at launch?


I would think EVGA should be among the first to have stock, so you'll probably get yours sooner than most. When that will be though...is anyone's guess.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I thought the EVGA store had actual stock at launch?


Didnt they sell out in 20 seconds? If they had actual stock i doubt they had more then 5


----------



## rationalthinking

I purchased my 2 evgas before the Asus was post. Wth 837 vs 915


----------



## Stay Puft

Base Titan on evga's site lists

Base Clock: 837 MHz
Boost Clock: 876 MHz


----------



## Alatar

asus' site has no mention of 915mhz:

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTXTITAN6GD5/#specifications


----------



## belement

I ordered my EK blocks before the Titan was listed from frozencpu, I got an asus ordered from newegg and an evga ordered from amazon. I am hoping that the hack bios shows up on the interwebs by the time I get the blocks and cards so I can have some real fun.


----------



## pauly94

Just ordered one with an EK waterblock wooohh!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Just ordered one with an EK waterblock wooohh!!


I think i'm going to wait and see what "Heatkiller" and "Koolance" produce for Titan


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I think i'm going to wait and see what "Heatkiller" and "Koolance" produce for Titan


I'm new to watercooling and was thinking of getting Hydrocoppers since it seemed less complicated, are EK, koolance, etc blocks better?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> I'm new to watercooling and was thinking of getting Hydrocoppers since it seemed less complicated, are EK, koolance, etc blocks better?


I'm trying to think who made the last Hydrocopper block. Swiftech? Danger Den? EK? Anyway after the fiasco with EK i'm not going with them.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm trying to think who made the last Hydrocopper block. Swiftech? Danger Den? EK? Anyway after the fiasco with EK i'm not going with them.


Swiftech made the 680 block, not sure about the other hydrocoppers.


----------



## Stay Puft

Copy of Titan's Bios









KGB and the Online modify do not work with it.

NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144.130123.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm trying to think who made the last Hydrocopper block. Swiftech? Danger Den? EK? Anyway after the fiasco with EK i'm not going with them.


Looking at the Hydrocopper page on EVGA, it says it's made by Swiftech.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Looking at the Hydrocopper page on EVGA, it says it's made by Swiftech.


Let me ask you. What are your goals? Max overclock? Low temps? Quiet operation?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Copy of Titan's Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KGB and the Online modify do not work with it.
> 
> NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144.130123.zip 131k .zip file


Awesome. Looking forward to those that know what they're doing ripping it apart


----------



## Brianmz

Quiet operation and Low temps, and if it can overclock even higher on water that would be a nice bonus, as it is just 1 of this is better than my 2 580s, and I'm looking at getting 2.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> Quiet operation and Low temps, and if it can overclock even higher on water that would be a nice bonus, as it is just 1 of this is better than my 2 580s, and I'm looking at getting 2.


Youre going to need to flash to a modded bios for better overclocking. The stock bios is pretty locked down. Water is one option as well as an arctic cooler.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Youre going to need to flash to a modded bios for better overclocking. The stock bios is pretty locked down. Water is one option as well as an arctic cooler.


Is it? From all the reviews I've read it seems to have full overvoltage support.


----------



## damstr

Pre-ordered mine from newegg. Lets see if it actually ships on the 28th. Haha

I pre-ordered it in case I actually wanted to keep it. Might cancel the pre order.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Is it? From all the reviews I've read it seems to have full overvoltage support.


Without going into depth the stock bios will only allow the card to use 265w before downclocking


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Without going into depth the stock bios will only allow the card to use 265w before downclocking


Yup, you need the unlocked bios that will let you take the TDP up to +115% or more. I forget which review site had +115%

Stock is 100% and it lets you up it to 106% before needing to mod the bios.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Without going into depth the stock bios will only allow the card to use 265w before downclocking
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you need the unlocked bios that will let you take the TDP up to +115% or more. I forget which review site had +115%
> 
> Stock is 100% and it lets you up it to 106% before needing to mod the bios.
Click to expand...

Why would Nvida allow voltage adjustment and only 6% over the Power Limit? Isn't it a little amount of voltage anyways? I'm still getting them, and will still be impressed with their performance, but I'm disappointed with the overclocking features.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Why would Nvida allow voltage adjustment and only 6% over the Power Limit? Isn't it a little amount of voltage anyways? I'm still getting them, and will still be impressed with their performance, but I'm disappointed with the overclocking features.


Because they want to look like they released this awesome overclockable card


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Why would Nvida allow voltage adjustment and only 6% over the Power Limit? Isn't it a little amount of voltage anyways? I'm still getting them, and will still be impressed with their performance, but I'm disappointed with the overclocking features.


The voltage can go up to 1.2V without modding the bios, however if it draws over 265W it throttles the voltage back down.

So you can get like 1200Mhz at like 50% usage since you wouldn't be drawing the full 265W.

I think thats how it works.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> The voltage can go up to 1.2V without modding the bios, however if it draws over 265W it throttles the voltage back down.
> 
> So you can get like 1200Mhz at like 50% usage since you wouldn't be drawing the full 265W.
> 
> I think thats how it works.


How did KingPin get such ridiculous overclocks when he broke the world record with it? Did Nvidia send him completely unlocked versions?


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> How did KingPin get such ridiculous overclocks when he broke the world record with it? Did Nvidia send him completely unlocked versions?


I'm pretty sure he had hard vmods on it. But yeah not sure on the bios.

The overclockability of this card will determine if I keep it or not.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he had hard vmods on it. But yeah not sure on the bios.
> 
> The overclockability of this card will determine if I keep it or not.


From what i understand, the Asus cards are 300 watt.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> How did KingPin get such ridiculous overclocks when he broke the world record with it? Did Nvidia send him completely unlocked versions?


He had a modded bios which allowed for 113% target power


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> From what i understand, the Asus cards are 300 watt.


So the ASUS cards have a 300W limit, while the EVGA cards are capped at 265W? I find that very hard to believe but if that's true I see it causing a massive storm.

I actually have an ASUS Titan on preorder, and I was worried about it being more limited than the EVGA version.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> From what i understand, the Asus cards are 300 watt.


That would be great news because that's the one I pre-ordered!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So the ASUS cards have a 300W limit, while the EVGA cards are capped at 265W? I find that very hard to believe but if that's true I see it causing a massive storm.
> 
> I actually have an ASUS Titan on preorder, and I was worried about it being more limited than the EVGA version.


"up to 300Wadditional 6+8 pin PCIe power required" This from their site!


----------



## enilsen16

Hopefully the EVGA Super clocked and the Hydro Copper Super clocked are not capped at 265W.


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> "up to 300Wadditional 6+8 pin PCIe power required" This from their site!


the evga manual says up to 600W required. :S

The one i ordered was an evga one, hopefully none of this stuff is true.


----------



## damstr

So wait the Asus card limits are 300 watts?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enilsen16*
> 
> Hopefully the EVGA Super clocked and the Hydro Copper Super clocked are not capped at 265W.


This would also cause a MASSIVE storm.

Have everyone buy the regulars, then announce the SC/Hydros with fully unlimited TDP. They are the exact same hardware, it's all BIOS related... so if that happened I think everyone would just flash their regular cards.


----------



## Alatar

I doubt asus is any different, 300W just means that that's the within spec amount you can pull from all the connectors, which means nothing even if you wanted to pull more.

And even if one card is different/better everyone can just flash to that BIOS since the hardware is identical.


----------



## dph314

I see doing a pair of flashes in the near future. If it's anywhere near as easy as it was to flash my Lightnings then I'm in









Still wondering about the hardware though. Even with a BIOS flash, the 670s and 680s were all limited to 1.212v no matter what the BIOS said. So...hopefully that's not the case with Titan.


----------



## enilsen16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I see doing a pair of flashes in the near future. If it's anywhere near as easy as it was to flash my Lightnings then I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wondering about the hardware though. Even with a BIOS flash, the 670s and 680s were all limited to 1.212v no matter what the BIOS said. So...hopefully that's not the case with Titan.


We all hope this isn't going to be the case.


----------



## Stay Puft

The big problem is the wattage cap. With it removed I don't think 1300 will be much of a problem at 1.2


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The big problem is the wattage cap. With it removed I don't think 1300 will be much of a problem at 1.2


Can't hardware limit power usage just as easily as it can the voltage? Just don't want to get my hopes up again. I had reference 680s at one point, and got my hopes up with a modded BIOS. We all know how that turned out... (hence, the Lightnings purchase).

I don't want to hear any crap from Nvidia about Kepler instantly degrading the second more than 1.2v goes through it either. Lightnings have been out, what, 8 months or more now? And with people running crazy voltages through them, not one person has reported degradation or instability yet. I know that's a lot less than the 3 years that warranties last, but still. Even if overvoltage affects Kepler more-so than previous generations, it must not be as super-sensitive as Nvidia would like us to think if no Lightnings have died, or even started to go bad for that matter. And I _mean_ crazy voltages too. Like 1.5v, or more.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Can't hardware limit power usage just as easily as it can the voltage? Just don't want to get my hopes up again. I had reference 680s at one point, and got my hopes up with a modded BIOS. We all know how that turned out... (hence, the Lightnings purchase).
> 
> I don't want to hear any crap from Nvidia about Kepler instantly degrading the second more than 1.2v goes through it either. Lightnings have been out, what, 8 months or more now? And with people running crazy voltages through them, not one person has reported degradation or instability yet. I know that's a lot less than the 3 years that warranties last, but still. Even if overvoltage affects Kepler more-so than previous generations, it must not be as super-sensitive as Nvidia would like us to think if no Lightnings have died, or even started to go bad for that matter. And I _mean_ crazy voltages too. Like 1.5v, or more.


All right now I have is speculation. Once I have a card for testing is when I can confirm what I believe is happening. I still think a water cooled titan with a modded bios will be able to do 1300 boost core with 1.2v.


----------



## eR1k

Does anyone know if a non-reference Titan will be released (i.e. higher overclockability)?


----------



## supermi

New Egg is going back and forth between pre order and out of stock.

When it says pre order it is giving a date for the 28th of this month

When is says out of stock it gives a date of the 21st of march,

Any ideas what this means?

My guess and hope is that they know how many they are getting on the 28th and those are pre orders and they know their next shipment after that is on the 21st of march ... I just
hope we are not all waiting till late next month!!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eR1k*
> 
> Does anyone know if a non-reference Titan will be released (i.e. higher overclockability)?


Nvidia has given the green light for other clocks and coolers but no added VRM's or Lightning, matrix models.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> "up to 300Wadditional 6+8 pin PCIe power required" This from their site!


If you let it run withing specs there are cards that draw additional power out of specs from the pci-e slot.
This however can damage both motherboard and power supply as it will pull on 3.3 and 5V railes.

Afox LP hd6850 is a good example of this.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> New Egg is going back and forth between pre order and out of stock.
> 
> When it says pre order it is giving a date for the 28th of this month
> 
> When is says out of stock it gives a date of the 21st of march,
> 
> Any ideas what this means?
> 
> My guess and hope is that they know how many they are getting on the 28th and those are pre orders and they know their next shipment after that is on the 21st of march ... I just
> hope we are not all waiting till late next month!!!


I really hope it's not another month before the second shipment. I don't know what that means though, no. You could chat/call Newegg and ask a Rep if they could shed some light on it though.

When did you order? I got mine in at 10am EST, so roughly an hour after it went live.

Edit: I just think it's so odd that reviewers refer to extreme cooling as being a way to let the card boost way higher. Like...what do they think LN2 will do even though it's stuck with 1.2v and 106% Power Target? They mention nothing about modding, just that Boost 2.0 using extreme cooling would be way better than without it, yet that makes no sense to me.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I really hope it's not another month before the second shipment. I don't know what that means though, no. You could chat/call Newegg and ask a Rep if they could shed some light on it though.
> 
> When did you order? I got mine in at 10am EST, so roughly an hour after it went live.


I spoke to a newegg rep during lunch and she told me that everyone who ordered yesterday the 21st will have their cards ship on thursday the 28th. Again im not putting any stock in it till i have my cards. Thankfully im a patient man


----------



## burningrave101

ASUS Titan pre-order available now at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-384-bit-Express-Support-GTXTITAN-6GD5/dp/B00BJ7AJ7C/


----------



## burningrave101

ASUS Pre-order available again at Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


----------



## DimmyK

Evga is in stock at the egg. I just ordered. Go go!!!!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> And it begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card isnt about price/performance. It's about being the king


Inside the Titan Club I agree.
Hold the price debates elsewhere.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Evga is in stock at the egg. I just ordered. Go go!!!!


Wow. I should have waited


----------



## maarten12100

4launche Netherlands has them available but they are 1000 euro while advise price is 800 euro.
Also they have a waiting time of 5 days at least so I rather wait and see.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wow. I should have waited


Aren't they the exact same card?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Aren't they the exact same card?


Yes. I just would rather have gotten it tuesday instead of possibly friday


----------



## damstr

My Asus card is still pending pre-order which I guess is normal till the 28th and the EVGA card I just order is still on order verification.

EDIT: Never mind EVGA card is now moved to packaging!!!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> My Asus card is still pending pre-order which I guess is normal till the 28th and the EVGA card I just order is still on order verification.


Welcome to the club. Most of us will be waiting till the 28th


----------



## RR09SS

Is there really any difference between the Asus and the EVGA?

Reason I ask is becaus eI am in the same boat. Asus Pre-order and have the EVGA on verification. One is going to be cancelled


----------



## damstr

The only difference I've seen is the packaging. lmao


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Is there really any difference between the Asus and the EVGA?


No they're both reference cards


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> My Asus card is still pending pre-order which I guess is normal till the 28th and the EVGA card I just order is still on order verification.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind EVGA card is now moved to packaging!!!!


Damn you're lucky! I got 4 I'm waiting on. It's now a race between Newegg and Amazon (ditched NCIX and went with Amazon after I got the email from NCIX about "We'll be able to give you a shipping estimate sometime during the first week of March" :/)


----------



## RR09SS

Well then, if the EVGA goes to packaging the Asus will be getting cancelled.


----------



## Aftermath2006

got one from evga and one from newegg it is a good day for me bad for my bank account lol


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> got one from evga and one from newegg it is a good day for me bad for my bank account lol


Ha. But the anticipation of the UPS/FedEx guy arriving is worth it.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Well then, if the EVGA goes to packaging the Asus will be getting cancelled.


I don't think that will happen since they are from different manufactures but we will see.


----------



## RR09SS

EVGA is now packaging from the Egg. Asus Cancelled!!!


----------



## nagle3092

Evga Titan incoming


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> EVGA is now packaging from the Egg. Asus Cancelled!!!


Yours is packaging already? Sweet. When did you order? Yesterday? What time?


----------



## FtW 420

Have an Evga Titan ordered up, also told it should come in the first week of March.
I'll have to do some comparisons, haven't run the 7970s in xfire before, & still have some single/sli 680 benches to do.


----------



## damstr

I hope they ship it from the one in LA as its only 2 hours from my house. Heck I could probably do the pick up option at their warehouse. Got nothing to do anyway tomorrow!


----------



## RR09SS

Ordered just a few minutes ago when I saw an EVGA was available.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yours is packaging already? Sweet. When did you order? Yesterday? What time?


They were available on the egg about 20 minutes ago


----------



## supermi

I saw them up 25 minutes ago was driving, got home 15 min later and they were gone LOL

I do have the ASUS pre order, but darn if they really do have some EVGA cards that would have been a week more playing and less working for me


----------



## DimmyK

Still available as I type. Mine is packaging, whoo hoo! Cancelled asus preorder too, perhaps one of you guys waiting for asus get a bump in a queue. I preordered asus literally within 40 seconds of listing going live on 21

Edit: and while I was typing, they are OOS


----------



## DimmyK

Double post


----------



## mbreslin

Subtotal $999.99
Tax $75.00
Super Eggsaver (4-7 Days) $5.92
Order Total $1,080.91

Not an owner I guess until it hits my hands but.. On paper I'm an owner?

Better than before where I only had the ek blocks ordered.









One down, one (two?







) to go.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Subtotal $999.99
> Tax $75.00
> Super Eggsaver (4-7 Days) $5.92
> Order Total $1,080.91
> 
> Not an owner I guess until it hits my hands but.. On paper I'm an owner?
> 
> Better than before where I only had the ek blocks ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One down, one (two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to go.


poor you tax








at least your tax rate is lower than here in Seattle WA









Man I should have just pulled the car to the side of the road and ORDERED THEM!!!! MEHHHH with EVGA my list of cards in my account is growing so much that they would see me as a VIP customer ... now ASUS might get my dime or two LOL


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Subtotal $999.99
> Tax $75.00
> Super Eggsaver (4-7 Days) $5.92
> Order Total $1,080.91
> 
> Not an owner I guess until it hits my hands but.. On paper I'm an owner?
> 
> Better than before where I only had the ek blocks ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One down, one (two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to go.


7.5% tax...
Even food has higher taxes here


----------



## dboythagr8

Got 1 from Newegg. Picked next day shipping...should have it on Tuesday.

Still have a pre-order on the Asus so hopefully I get that on the 1st of March and by the end of the week I'll be enjoying some SLI Titan goodness..


----------



## armando666

Just ordered 2 Asus from Amazon








No silly 1 per customer limit, but there is a 2 per customer limit








This is pre-order, hope they ship soon!


----------



## Pauliesss

Do you guys think that I will be fine with *Gigabyte* Titan ?

I wanted to order Asus too, but it is not available right now in my country and the Gigabyte is on its way(ETA 6.3.2013).

Note: Not for my current rig.


----------



## Alatar

All cards are physically identical so yes, if one brand has advantages over others because of BIOS differences you can just flash to that bios. The hardware is the same across the board.


----------



## Nemessss

i will buy 2 but even with 2 titans crysis 3 can't run at 60 fps with msaa*8/txaa*4 @1080p lmao


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> i will buy 2 but even with 2 titans crysis 3 can't run at 60 fps with msaa*8/txaa*4 @1080p lmao


Same as Crysis 1. This is a good thing and will push AMD/NVIDIA to get better hardware out.









No one needs 8x MSAA/4xTXAA either. Use a healthy 2x or 4x MSAA and you'll see way better results with virtually no difference.


----------



## funnyman

It's not worth Price tag if it can't fully max out Crysis 3 and thats only at 1080p(1920x1080). When did 1 grand become next to no money in this economy?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> It's not worth Price tag if it can't fully max out Crysis 3 and thats only at 1080p(1920x1080). When did 1 grand become next to no money in this economy?


What the hell are you doing here if you are not planning to buy this card? Just coming to troll and argue? You realise you can get reported for that, right?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> What the hell are you doing here if you are not planning to buy this card? Just coming to troll and argue? You realise you can get reported for that, right?


Well I posted however I don't even have the card yet, and I think he was just joking around for a bit as the Titan can't max everything at 1080P (well I think it can after a nice OC under water







)


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> It's not worth Price tag if it can't fully max out Crysis 3 and thats only at 1080p(1920x1080). When did 1 grand become next to no money in this economy?


Depends at what fps you consider max. 30fps is fine for me in a game like Crysis 3. Everything else I want 60+.
Every other game should hit 50fps+ maxed @ 1080p easy.

There isn't a single GPU card in existence that can max every game @ 1080p. It should never happen, or PC gaming is in really bad shape graphics wise.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yours is packaging already? Sweet. When did you order? Yesterday? What time?
> 
> 
> 
> They were available on the egg about 20 minutes ago
Click to expand...

Yeah but what I mean is I "Pre-Ordered" mine morning of the 21st. Shouldn't mine go out before people that ordered last night when they were in stock for a moment?


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah but what I mean is I "Pre-Ordered" mine morning of the 21st. Shouldn't mine go out before people that ordered last night when they were in stock for a moment?


You preordered asus. The ones in stock that people bought yesterday were evga. Asus still in preorder.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> You preordered asus. The ones in stock that people bought yesterday were evga. Asus still in preorder.


Ah. Cool. Stopped checking after I ordered mine, didn't know they ended up getting EVGA in. Well, all of mine are still Pending Pre-Order. And Amazon one is still Not Yet Shipped, obviously. I only have the Amazon one as a back-up because I have a second one ordered on Newegg on another account. If they cancel that one on me I'll wait for the Amazon one for SLI.

Then after a few weeks of enjoying 120fps min's in almost every game, I'll start monitor shopping


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ah. Cool. Stopped checking after I ordered mine, didn't know they ended up getting EVGA in. Well, all of mine are still Pending Pre-Order. And Amazon one is still Not Yet Shipped, obviously. I only have the Amazon one as a back-up because I have a second one ordered on Newegg on another account. If they cancel that one on me I'll wait for the Amazon one for SLI.
> 
> Then after a few weeks of enjoying 120fps min's in almost every game, I'll start monitor shopping


I heard asus preorders will start shipping on feb 28 for those who ordered on 21, so it shouldn't be long... A lots of people also cancelled their asus preorders (I did too), so that should also help with preorder queue.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ah. Cool. Stopped checking after I ordered mine, didn't know they ended up getting EVGA in. Well, all of mine are still Pending Pre-Order. And Amazon one is still Not Yet Shipped, obviously. I only have the Amazon one as a back-up because I have a second one ordered on Newegg on another account. If they cancel that one on me I'll wait for the Amazon one for SLI.
> 
> Then after a few weeks of enjoying 120fps min's in almost every game, I'll start monitor shopping


EXACTLY, i am about to head off to the local Microcenter and get 2 more of these--AURIA EQ276W 27" IPS LED Monitor, $400.00 each! [and, when those new intel cpu's come out, i am grabbing a new motherboard/cpu/case .]


----------



## nagle3092

I cant wait to see someone slap an AIO cooler on a Titan. I was gonna for the lulz but I cant bring myself to do it.


----------



## Levesque

I'm in. 3X EVGA Titan on pre-order. 3X EK waterblocks on pre-order.







Desperately trying to find a 4th one in Canda.

Alatar. Wrong thread name. It should be: ''Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN *pre-order* club''


----------



## dealio

offficial club logo nomination


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm in. 3X EVGA Titan on pre-order. 3X EK waterblocks on pre-order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alatar. Wrong thread name. It should be: ''Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN *pre-order* club''


That reminds me how I can order the blocks already however I may want to wait for Koolance blocks as they are my favorite.


----------



## Levesque

Also. Quick question.

The crazy good looking Tri-SLI bridge we see on those reviewers pics with 3 cards, where can we find those?

Is there any manufacturer selling them? How can I get my greedy hand on one of those?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Also. Quick question.
> 
> The crazy good looking Tri-SLI bridge we see on those reviewers pics with 3 cards, where can we find those?
> 
> Is there any manufacturer selling them? How can I get my greedy hand on one of those?


Tom Petersen from Nvidia stated they are not in production yet. But that is one awesome SLI bridge! The logo on the bridge is even lit by LED


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Tom Petersen from Nvidia stated they are not in production yet.


























Probably another ''pre-order''...


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Tom Petersen from Nvidia stated they are not in production yet. But that is one awesome SLI bridge! The logo on the bridge is even lit by LED


They should sell that bridge and other color models, bet they will sell quite a bit of them.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> They should sell that bridge and other color models, bet they will sell quite a bit of them.


Yes. Totally agree. Would snatch a couple if they were for sale. A nice red an black would be nice in my case.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ah. Cool. Stopped checking after I ordered mine, didn't know they ended up getting EVGA in. Well, all of mine are still Pending Pre-Order. And Amazon one is still Not Yet Shipped, obviously. I only have the Amazon one as a back-up because I have a second one ordered on Newegg on another account. If they cancel that one on me I'll wait for the Amazon one for SLI.
> 
> Then after a few weeks of enjoying 120fps min's in almost every game, I'll start monitor shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY, i am about to head off to the local Microcenter and get 2 more of these *AURIA EQ276W 27"* IPS LED Monitor, $400.00 each! [and, when those new intel cpu's come out, i am grabbing a new motherboard/cpu/case .]
Click to expand...

Damn. Good deal indeed. I haven't looked up any reviews on it yet but that seems like a great deal to me.

I never really looked into Microcenter before because there's not one around me. But from the looks of the site, I can just throw that monitor in my Cart for the same price as those buying it in-store. So...why does everyone claim that since not not many people are near one, their pricing "doesn't count"? Anyone can just order online and enjoy the prices right?


----------



## nagle3092

A lot of their great deals are in store only.


----------



## brasco

Ordered mine a few days ago - just got a "delayed order" notification...

In the meantime, if anyone gets one soon would they be willing to run this Octane benchmark?
http://render.otoy.com/downloads.php

Then you run the "Octane_Benchmark.ocs" scene.
http://render.otoy.com/downloads/Oct..._DemoSuite.zip

It was run over on Hardforum by Brent but CUDA - Double precision wasn't unlocked in the nv control panel.
If you need help as to how to get it going let me know, I can guide you.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> A lot of their great deals are in store only.












Ah well. Yeah I got one 178 miles from me. I get good gas mileage, but it'd have to be a _damn_ good deal for me to drive that far. I've enjoyed 120hz, thinking about taking a step up in resolution finally though. And I'd love not having to lose my +60hz refresh rates, but I would only go with the Overlord monitors if I could get a A+, because I can't have dead pixels, no way I'd be able to ignore them. Last time I checked they didn't have any models that guaranteed no dead pixels, so, can't take the chance.


----------



## Murlocke

Looks like this card will do extremely well, already 164 posts in the owners club? lol. I'm still hoping an EVGA will go in stock again, but my ASUS will have to do if that preorder goes through.

I've never bought anything but EVGA, you can use EVGA Precision X on an ASUS card I assume.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Damn. Good deal indeed. I haven't looked up any reviews on it yet but that seems like a great deal to me.
> 
> I never really looked into Microcenter before because there's not one around me. But from the looks of the site, I can just throw that monitor in my Cart for the same price as those buying it in-store. So...why does everyone claim that since not not many people are near one, their pricing "doesn't count"? Anyone can just order online and enjoy the prices right?


In store, lots of deals. their mobo/cpu combo deals are great,


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> In store, lots of deals. their mobo/cpu combo deals are great,


Nice. Well, who knows. Maybe someday they'll have something that I need and the price will make the trip worth it. I can get 180 miles on only just over 4 gallons of gas, so, round-trip would only be roughly $35 or so. I'd make a trip if it was a decent sale







So the website shows in-store deals as well I would assume?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Looks like this card will do extremely well, already 164 posts in the owners club? lol. I'm still hoping an EVGA will go in stock again, but my ASUS will have to do if that preorder goes through.
> 
> I've never bought anything but EVGA, you can use EVGA Precision X on an ASUS card I assume.


Yeah something tells me this will be a popular thread in a week or so







And yes, all cards will work with Precision X.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Also. Quick question.
> 
> The crazy good looking Tri-SLI bridge we see on those reviewers pics with 3 cards, where can we find those?
> 
> Is there any manufacturer selling them? How can I get my greedy hand on one of those?


That bridge would be great !
By the way, you may have some competition now. I just ordered 4 EVGAs from Ncix (cancelled by Newegg order) for my next build and test bench


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yes. Totally agree. Would snatch a couple if they were for sale. A nice red an black would be nice in my case.


Lev,

Can that case fit 2 480 rads?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Lev,
> 
> Can that case fit 2 480 rads?


The pedestal (the bottom section) can fit 2 480s at least, depending on his choice of back panel possibly another 480 back there. I have a 480 and 2x 360s in mine without the pedestal.


----------



## bastian

How about everyone who has ordered a Titan through NCIX or Newegg post their order numbers so we can all get an idea of placement in queue?


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> How about everyone who has ordered a Titan through NCIX or Newegg post their order numbers so we can all get an idea of placement in queue?


Phishing? Isn't this supposed to be confidential.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> Phishing? Isn't this supposed to be confidential.


I don't know about anyone else but I have zero time to be phishing. I think it would be interesting however to see who is ahead or behind each other. You also need more than a order # to do any harm.


----------



## Joneszilla

Got a Titan from the Egg when they were in stock last night and it is currently in packaging. Hoping to get it Tuesday.


----------



## dboythagr8

I hate the 1 per customer rule @ newegg. I managed to get 1 evga titan yesterday, but I really need* two for my setup.

*need is relative..nobody _needs_ a $1,000 GPU let alone two


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I hate the 1 per customer rule @ newegg. I managed to get 1 evga titan yesterday, but I really need* two for my setup.
> 
> *need is relative..nobody _needs_ a $1,000 GPU let alone two


Speak for yourself, I need three!


----------



## Gingertechy

Anyone know the preorder wait for a evga titan on ncix.com?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingertechy*
> 
> Anyone know the preorder wait for a evga titan on ncix.com?


I called to cancel my pre order there yesterday and the girl told me they wont see any tittans till 1st week of march


----------



## Gingertechy

Failzzzz


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Lev,
> 
> Can that case fit 2 480 rads?


Yes, there is 2 480 rads in the pedestal, one on each side. I also have 3 360 rads on the front panel, 1 360 on the back panel, and 2 240 on the top. panel







And 32 Gentle Typhoons in there lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I called to cancel my pre order there yesterday and the girl told me they wont see any tittans till 1st week of march


I was told late next week or early next. People forget that march 1st is friday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yes, there is 2 480 rads in the pedestal, one on each side. I also have 3 360 rads on the front panel, 1 360 on the back panel, and 2 240 on the top. panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 32 Gentle Typhoons in there lol.


Thanks lev. Thats looking like the perfect case for my titan build


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thanks lev. Thats looking like the perfect case for my titan build


Sorry to jump in but I've had the case for a couple years now and it's awesome, tons of space. MM is a great company and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## supermi

Got 2 ASUS TITANS on Pre - order.

Almost went with the EVGA's that were up for sale, but in the few minutes it took to decide I missed it LOL

I have been usin EVGA for all my recent cards and done some RMA's easy good to work with for sure!!! As for ASUS well like anyplace if you get a nice person on the line/email (same for EVGA) it can be a good experience. ASUS gave me a great experience with some defective monitors I had!!! I mean GREAT!!!

So some part of me misses that EVGA warranty that we all love. But I have love for ASUS as well.

Now that being said, WHERE ARE YOU MY TITANS HAHAHA


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Got 2 ASUS TITANS on Pre - order.
> 
> Almost went with the EVGA's that were up for sale, but in the few minutes it took to decide I missed it LOL
> 
> I have been usin EVGA for all my recent cards and done some RMA's easy good to work with for sure!!! As for ASUS well like anyplace if you get a nice person on the line/email (same for EVGA) it can be a good experience. ASUS gave me a great experience with some defective monitors I had!!! I mean GREAT!!!
> 
> So some part of me misses that EVGA warranty that we all love. But I have love for ASUS as well.
> 
> Now that being said, WHERE ARE YOU MY TITANS HAHAHA


Congrats supermi! Looks like we'll no longer be chatting in the Lightning Owner's Thread, but in the _Titan_ Owner's one









I have 2 Asus coming as well, one way or the other. I was bored so I asked Newegg through chat about my order. She confirmed what Stay Puft said, that they'll be shipping the 28th. Was hoping to get a better answer, but now I'm just glad I didn't get a worse one







March 1st shall be quite a day.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Congrats supermi! Looks like we'll no longer be chatting in the Lightning Owner's Thread, but in the _Titan_ Owner's one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 Asus coming as well, one way or the other. I was bored so I asked Newegg through chat about my order. She confirmed what Stay Puft said, that they'll be shipping the 28th. Was hoping to get a better answer, but now I'm just glad I didn't get a worse one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 1st shall be quite a day.


YAY Nice seeing you here!!! How much more performance are you expecting from these over your Lightnings?

BTW are you happy with the ASUS card, I know the only difference is in NAME and warranty terms...

I just want 2 nice clockers, a modded BIOS and some waterblocks!!!! I learned my lesson with all those lightnings and classifieds ... 2 way is best for me with the current state of 3 and 4 way sli...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Speak for yourself, I need three!


Well I have another Asus on pre-order from NewEgg...so by the end of the week I should be SLI'd up. I just prefer if they were both EVGAs


----------



## damstr

On March 1st I'll be rockin' with SLI Titans. Get to test my EVGA Titan first and see how it compares to my 680 Lightning which is a beast of a card. I REALLY hope there is some sort of hack that allows to overvolt more or something. Something that makes me do a custom loop just for SLI Titans!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Congrats supermi! Looks like we'll no longer be chatting in the Lightning Owner's Thread, but in the _Titan_ Owner's one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 Asus coming as well, one way or the other. I was bored so I asked Newegg through chat about my order. She confirmed what Stay Puft said, that they'll be shipping the 28th. Was hoping to get a better answer, but now I'm just glad I didn't get a worse one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 1st shall be quite a day.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY Nice seeing you here!!! How much more performance are you expecting from these over your Lightnings?
> 
> BTW are you happy with the ASUS card, I know the only difference is in NAME and warranty terms...
> 
> I just want 2 nice clockers, a modded BIOS and some waterblocks!!!! I learned my lesson with all those lightnings and classifieds ... 2 way is best for me with the current state of 3 and 4 way sli...
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm hoping it's a decent bump over my Lightnings. One was a crappy overclocker, so the highest I did SLI was 1320mhz. So, Titan SLI will destroy them









Now, I still have the good overclocker. So, I'm going to run some tests with a Titan to compare to this good OC'ing Lightning. Then I'm going to use the data I have from my 570-to-680 charts to compare the 680 on launch drivers to the Titan on launch drivers. Should be some interesting results one way or the other









And I don't think I'm going to bother binning them like I did with the Lightnings. I don't think there's going to be too many golden ones out there. With a good BIOS, I'll be satisfied with the ones I get, unless they _really_ suck. But if they're at the very least average, then I'll be happy.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping it's a decent bump over my Lightnings. One was a crappy overclocker, so the highest I did SLI was 1320mhz. So, Titan SLI will destroy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I still have the good overclocker. So, I'm going to run some tests with a Titan to compare to this good OC'ing Lightning. Then I'm going to use the data I have from my 570-to-680 charts to compare the 680 on launch drivers to the Titan on launch drivers. Should be some interesting results one way or the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think I'm going to bother binning them like I did with the Lightnings. I don't think there's going to be too many golden ones out there. With a good BIOS, I'll be satisfied with the ones I get, unless they _really_ suck. But if they're at the very least average, then I'll be happy.


I plan on doing a direct comparison to my 680 Lightning as well. It does 1398/6800 all day. Most of the comparison charts I've see where they compare the Titan to the 680 is when its only clocked @ around 1100mhz. I'm 300mhz more than that so yeah we will see.


----------



## Hellish

So when do we get to see 4 way sli Titan's in a 900D?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> So when do we get to see 4 way sli Titan's in a 900D?


Why a 900D?

I mean there's caselabs, MM, littledevil, custom cases etc. to worry about first


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why a 900D?
> 
> I mean there's caselabs, MM, littledevil, custom cases etc. to worry about first


900D look way nicer to me IMO. It is as big as it needs to be to be able to contain tons of cooling 4 gpus, and all the HDD's you need.

It is not over-sized for the fun of it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping it's a decent bump over my Lightnings. One was a crappy overclocker, so the highest I did SLI was 1320mhz. So, Titan SLI will destroy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I still have the good overclocker. So, I'm going to run some tests with a Titan to compare to this good OC'ing Lightning. Then I'm going to use the data I have from my 570-to-680 charts to compare the 680 on launch drivers to the Titan on launch drivers. Should be some interesting results one way or the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think I'm going to bother binning them like I did with the Lightnings. I don't think there's going to be too many golden ones out there. With a good BIOS, I'll be satisfied with the ones I get, unless they _really_ suck. But if they're at the very least average, then I'll be happy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I plan on doing a direct comparison to my 680 Lightning as well. It does 1398/6800 all day. Most of the comparison charts I've see where they compare the Titan to the 680 is when its only clocked @ around 1100mhz. I'm 300mhz more than that so yeah we will see.


Just sold 2 of my classifieds, before shipping I tested them at 1400mhz and 7350mhz and yup mid 90's in Valley benchmark. Could totally max C3 on 1080p not surround of course, C3 with smaa 1080 was very smooth, forgot the exact fps. I might try out my other 2 classifieds and take numbers, definitely getting closer to a titan than I like lol

But still gonna sell the last 2 and awate my titans!

No binning for me this round, 16 lightnings and 6 classifieds got it out of my system this year lol!

You guys with similar cards to mine, I know we are all hoping the titans can still smoke those cards, really hoping!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> So when do we get to see 4 way sli Titan's in a 900D?


900D wont be out for atleast a month. I need a case in the next week and a half.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping it's a decent bump over my Lightnings. One was a crappy overclocker, so the highest I did SLI was 1320mhz. So, Titan SLI will destroy them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I still have the good overclocker. So, I'm going to run some tests with a Titan to compare to this good OC'ing Lightning. Then I'm going to use the data I have from my 570-to-680 charts to compare the 680 on launch drivers to the Titan on launch drivers. Should be some interesting results one way or the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think I'm going to bother binning them like I did with the Lightnings. I don't think there's going to be too many golden ones out there. With a good BIOS, I'll be satisfied with the ones I get, unless they _really_ suck. But if they're at the very least average, then I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I plan on doing a direct comparison to my 680 Lightning as well. It does 1398/6800 all day. Most of the comparison charts I've see where they compare the Titan to the 680 is when its only clocked @ around 1100mhz. I'm 300mhz more than that so yeah we will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sold 2 of my classifieds, before shipping I tested them at 1400mhz and 7350mhz and yup mid 90's in Valley benchmark. Could totally max C3 on 1080p not surround of course, C3 with smaa 1080 was very smooth, forgot the exact fps. I might try out my other 2 classifieds and take numbers, definitely getting closer to a titan than I like lol
> 
> But still gonna sell the last 2 and awate my titans!
> 
> No binning for me this round, 16 lightnings and 6 classifieds got it out of my system this year lol!
> 
> You guys with similar cards to mine, I know we are all hoping the titans can still smoke those cards, really hoping!
Click to expand...

Cool. The 3 of us shall compare results







. Should be interesting, and beneficial to others that are in the market.

So, anyone have anything to say about that monitor from Microcenter that was linked a page or two back? I've been thinking about getting it for my Titans.


----------



## CaliLife17

couple of questions.

1. why are people talking about warranty between EVGA and asus for the titan? from what I can tell from newegg is they have the same 3 year warranty. am I missing something? Last 3 Sets of graphics cards were EVGA and had nothing but great things to say about them, but if I can get ASUS sooner, and its the same warranty I will probably do that.

2. I plan on getting 2x titans and selling my 2x680s. Will my CPU bottle neck it at all. I plan on gaming at 120hz 1080. I liked the smoothness more then beyond HD screens when I have sampled them. I might upgrade to IB-E later this year, I skipped over SB-E. But curious if my cpu will be able to keep up. right now I have it at stock, haven't really played around with it yet.

3. Will my PSU be enough for 2 Titans?

Cant wait to order these. Now just to find them and order them. Will hopefully join you all soon.

edit: cleaned up typos, really need to get a type keyboard for my surface.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> couple of questions.
> 
> 1. why are people talking about warranty between EVGA and asus for the titan? from what I can tell from newegg is they have the same 3 year warranty. am I missing something? Last 3 Sets of graphics cards were EVGA and had nothing but great things to say about them, but if I can get ASUS sooner, and its the same warranty I will probably do that.
> 
> 2. I plan on getting 2x titans and selling my 2x680s. Will my CPU bottle neck it at all. I plan on gaming at 120hz 1080. I liked the smoothness more then beyond HD screens when I have sampled them. I might upgrade to IB-E later this year, I skipped over SB-E. But curious if my cpu will be able to keep up. right now I have it at stock, haven't really played around with it yet.
> 
> 3. Will my PSU be enough for 2 Titans?
> 
> Cant wait to order these. Now just to find them and order them. Will hopefully join you all soon.
> 
> edit: cleaned up typos, really need to get a type keyboard for my surface.


1.) Click the "?" next to the word Warranty- 

The warranty isn't through Newegg, they're just advertising it. They give you the return window, and then the manufacturer's warranty takes over. Both EVGA and Asus offer 3-year warranties on them (any -KR suffix for EVGA means the product has a 3-year warranty, -AR is lifetime warranty). Many people are only going with EVGA because of their actual Customer Service when having to RMA or anything along those lines. I can verify that they are excellent. I called with a question one time a year or two ago, and was on the phone with the tech for an hour discussing _all_ components of my computer in general, and he was even offering advice on everything non-EVGA. Their Customer Service is #1 in a lot of people's eyes (including mine







)

2.)It depends on the game. At stock speed, I'm willing to be there's a few games out there that you'll see less than 99% GPU usage in. But it's not a performance-killer when it does happen, so just overclock and it should be fine.

3.) Yes


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 1.) Click the "?" next to the word Warranty-
> 
> The warranty isn't through Newegg, they're just advertising it. They give you the return window, and then the manufacturer's warranty takes over. Both EVGA and Asus offer 3-year warranties on them (any -KR suffix for EVGA means the product has a 3-year warranty, -AR is lifetime warranty). Many people are only going with EVGA because of their actual Customer Service when having to RMA or anything along those lines. I can verify that they are excellent. I called with a question one time a year or two ago, and was on the phone with the tech for an hour discussing _all_ components of my computer in general, and he was even offering advice on everything non-EVGA. Their Customer Service is #1 in a lot of people's eyes (including mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 2.)It depends on the game. At stock speed, I'm willing to be there's a few games out there that you'll see less than 99% GPU usage in. But it's not a performance-killer when it does happen, so just overclock and it should be fine.
> 
> 3.) Yes


Ya i know the warranty is through newegg







what i mean was the warranty from EVGA vs Asus. They both showed 3 years, i just wanted confirm that was correct. I have had EVGA in the past and actually had to RMA one of my FTWs and It was a very easy and pleasant process, and i know of many other people who talk about EVGA in a good note. They would be my first choice.

When are people expected to get that first shipment from newegg? I think i saw someone say end of FEB? I hope you all post some videos/pics/benchmarks so I can live vicariously through you until i get mine. Always fun to have new toys to play with


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Ya i know the warranty is through newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i mean was the warranty from EVGA vs Asus. They both showed 3 years, i just wanted confirm that was correct. I have had EVGA in the past and actually had to RMA one of my FTWs and It was a very easy and pleasant process, and i know of many other people who talk about EVGA in a good note. They would be my first choice.
> 
> When are people expected to get that first shipment from newegg? I think i saw someone say end of FEB? I hope you all post some videos/pics/benchmarks so I can live vicariously through you until i get mine. Always fun to have new toys to play with


EVGA people should get on Tuesday and the Asus on Friday. I have next day shipping on both so I guess we will see!


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> EVGA people should get on Tuesday and the Asus on Friday. I have next day shipping on both so I guess we will see!


Same here I have both my EVGA and ASUS with next day shipping!









Can't wait to get my hands on these and run some benchmarks!


----------



## WALSRU

I got my Asus pre order in about 9:30 on launch day. Ironic the evga will ship sooner.









Oh well my acrylic case still isn't done so swapping my whole build can wait.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Same here I have both my EVGA and ASUS with next day shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on these and run some benchmarks!


Is it sad that we care more about destroying benchmarks rather than actually playing games? haha

I want to pick up Crysis 3. Not sure if its so I can run it maxed out or because it will be a good game.

I didn't like Crysis 2 so yeah.


----------



## victini91

I'm gonna wait for the cards to be in stock, again. Newegg says 21 Mar.


----------



## mbreslin

In other news for those that are getting theirs on Tuesday from the egg, there's someone selling them for 1500$/ea buy it now on ebay. He's sold a few already. After ebay/paypal fees net profit is like 1350$. If the Titan price hurt your wallet that might be a good way to recoup some money early by selling your initial orders and waiting a bit and rebuying. Would make Titans cost 650$/each.

I'm too lazy or I'd do it myself


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Is it sad that we care more about destroying benchmarks rather than actually playing games? haha
> 
> I want to pick up Crysis 3. Not sure if its so I can run it maxed out or because it will be a good game.
> 
> I didn't like Crysis 2 so yeah.


Not really, lol









I got crysis 3 and tried running it on my dual gpu ati 5970 and it was unplayable so I am waiting for the titans. I have no idea if the game is any good but I hope to find out soon. Crysis 2 was not that great in my opinion as well. I preferred the original crysis. Is it just me or was the original crysis a much more open world that could be explored?
I do not recall crysis 2 having such a large open world for exploring but then again I have not played it for a while.


----------



## carlhil2

People waiting/hoping for a price-cut for the Titan anytime soon is wishfully thinking. the 690 has been out almost a year and, if you go by Amazon, you can save $1.50 on the Asus model. a whole one dollar and fifty cents, after one year [you can save a whole $50.00 if you were to buy one used],.......,oh, and that's for a dual-core card that only has 2GB of ram. so, i figure, since this card , with 6GB of ram, may hold it's value till Maxwell arrives, as SOON as i catch wind of it's performance, sell my Titan accordingly, which just makes purchasing Maxwell's a lot cheaper, no?:


----------



## carlhil2

Just put one of my Asus DCII 580's for sale on Amazon for $270.00, too high/low? i really don't care how much i get, as long as i get something, keeping my other for backup! [PS., i am shipping from Boston, Ma.]


----------



## PowerK

This thread has derailed into pre-order and other junk.
We should make a new thread for "real" TITAN owners and proper in-depth, tweaking discussion.

I'll start with 2-Way SLI TITANS and see how 3-Way SLI scales with driver update. If things are looking good, I'll add another one for 3-Way SLI.

I can't wait to get my hands on two TITANS this week.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> *Ya i know the warranty is through newegg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i mean was the warranty from EVGA vs Asus. They both showed 3 years, i just wanted confirm that was correct. I have had EVGA in the past and actually had to RMA one of my FTWs and It was a very easy and pleasant process, and i know of many other people who talk about EVGA in a good note. They would be my first choice.
> 
> When are people expected to get that first shipment from newegg? I think i saw someone say end of FEB? I hope you all post some videos/pics/benchmarks so I can live vicariously through you until i get mine. Always fun to have new toys to play with


No it's through the manufacturer







The little notification box I posted says that after the return window (30 days), the manufacturer (EVGA or Asus) takes over. They both happen to be 3 years, that's why Newegg listed 3 years for both cards. Also, it's 3 years for the EVGA one as well, since the part number ends in -KR.

And like I said before, I think their customer service is excellent. I never had to actually go through the RMA process I don't think, but it is really smooth. I can't confirm or deny what xoleras said in the Reviews thread, about them always sending you refurbished cards, but that _hopefully_ isn't something they do on a regular basis.

Asus' CS on the other hand...not too sure. I don't think I've ever had to deal with them.

So EVGA are shipping before Asus on the Egg? Damn


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> This thread has derailed into pre-order and other junk.
> We should make a new thread for "real" TITAN owners and proper in-depth, tweaking discussion.
> 
> I'll start with 2-Way SLI TITANS and see how 3-Way SLI scales with driver update. If things are looking good, I'll add another one for 3-Way SLI.
> 
> I can't wait to get my hands on two TITANS this week.


...

It will be about that once people actually start getting their cards.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> This thread has derailed into pre-order and other junk.
> We should make a new thread for "real" TITAN owners and proper in-depth, tweaking discussion.


What else is their to discuss til guys get their orders, better than discussing how much of "suckers" we are, supposedly, for spending a grand.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> This thread has derailed into pre-order and other junk.
> We should make a new thread for "real" TITAN owners and proper in-depth, tweaking discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> What else is their to discuss til guys get their orders, better than discussing how much of "suckers" we are, supposedly, for spending a grand.
Click to expand...

Yep. I'm sure a lot of owner's threads start out like this. Plus, it doesn't matter what the first few-dozen pages are about, because all relevant info added by people later on after the cards are out can always be added to the OP anyways









Ok, so here's a discussion topic...anyone know how to edit a BIOS? I know the popular editors don't have support for the new Titan BIOS yet. But does anyone have experience on older BIOSs? Exactly how hard is it to do? Just wondering how soon after Titan ships that we can expect some pretty sweet overclocks with a BIOS that allows for 112% Power Target and 1.25v voltage.


----------



## maarten12100

Btw to already owners they should try out EVGA's precision X 4.0.0 utility as it adds support for the Titan.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Btw to already owners they should try out EVGA's precision X 4.0.0 utility as it adds support for the Titan.


Yeah I got it and was excited at first, until I realized it was behaving differently because of my unlocked Lightning in there at the moment. Power Target went up to something like 119% and Temp went up to 99C. In Afterburner, Power % goes up to 300%, so since Precision let me do 119% I thought that's just how high it went for Titan and was pretty excited. Then the reviews came out and I saw the crappy 106% limit.

That's good news in a way though. I mean, at least software won't limit us much after the BIOS is edited. When the Lightnings were first released, we had to wait for Afterburner 2.2.3 because software support was holding us back. So...after Titan's BIOS is edited, at least we know Precision isn't locked into a 106% Power Target


----------



## Levesque

There is some pictures floating around of a Titan EVGA backplate...Another pre-order?









IMHO at 1000$, a backplate should be included with the card. It would cost them what, 5$ max?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> There is some pictures floating around of a Titan EVGA backplate...Another pre-order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO at 1000$, a backplate should be included with the card. It would cost them what, 5$ max?


What temperature decreases will this backplate yield 1/2 degrees at best I guess.
My evga gtx570 didn't have one but my gtx295 did never had it off so can't really say.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> No it's through the manufacturer


Hahaha my bad that is what I meant to say. Thanks


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> There is some pictures floating around of a Titan EVGA backplate...Another pre-order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO at 1000$, a backplate should be included with the card. It would cost them what, 5$ max?


Yeah and 950usd if you dont want that heat trapping pos


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What temperature decreases will this backplate yield 1/2 degrees at best I guess.
> My evga gtx570 didn't have one but my gtx295 did never had it off so can't really say.


I would say 2C, yeah. What I'm wondering about also is the TIM they use. Would removing the shroud to replace the TIM be worth it? I saw someone mention in another thread it can be expected to make a difference of 6-8C. If this is true I may do it. Is that a realistic estimation?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> No it's through the manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha my bad that is what I meant to say. Thanks
Click to expand...

No problem









I know for a fact EVGA's CS is much more pleasant to deal with, but I'm not sure about the claims made about always receiving refurbished cards when doing a RMA. Does anyone know if Asus also has a transferable warranty? Like would the 2nd owner of a card have trouble with a RMA?


----------



## cowie

No you will not in anyway have a cut in temps with that back plate.
It really traps heat in as it does not make contact with the pbc at all its on standoffs if i remember correctly.
But dont let me ruin your fantasies








Just going to mount an h70 for starters


----------



## Alatar

Actually the backplate in those pics clearly has thermal pads for the memory chips on the backside of the PCB. So it should help a bit with memory temps.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Actually the backplate in those pics clearly has thermal pads for the memory chips on the backside of the PCB. So it should help a bit with memory temps.


how much?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Actually the backplate in those pics clearly has thermal pads for the memory chips on the backside of the PCB. So it should help a bit with memory temps.


Fair enough


----------



## FenixPD

I've been doing some searching on finding an answer for the temperatures under load I could expect with running 2 Titans on a EVGA Z77 FTW motherboard...

The only way i can get x16/x16 PCI-e 3.0 bandwidth is to have the cards in slots 2 and 4. The problem is the cards will be almost touching and the top card will definitely be hotter then the bottom. Now just for an idea I will be running these in a corsair obsidian 800D case so not sure if my temperature worries are exaggerated considering the size of this case. Maybe the case size does not matter at all considering the cards will be so close to each other.

So seeing as how the temperatures are regulated to maintain a certain threshold I could be losing performance on the top card as it tries to maintain a lower temp by decreasing clock speed and voltage.

Will I have to raise the temperature limit to lets say 90c in order for the top card to have normal speeds without down clocking?
If so how would this affect the life of the GPU running at a higher temperature like 90c?

Also another concern I have is that if it reaches a temperature like this then I would have no room for overclocking the top card in the future. Of course I could always ramp the fan up to something like 85%+ but then the noise will be ridiculous so I want to avoid that.









If I can just maintain normal speeds during game load on the top card with a decent temp and fan speed I will be happy. If i can not even do that then I will start considering not even getting a second card...

I can not afford liquid cooling so that is out of the question.

Anyone have experience with maximizing the performance while limiting heat of two cards with reference coolers in SLI that are almost touching?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Actually the backplate in those pics clearly has thermal pads for the memory chips on the backside of the PCB. So it should help a bit with memory temps.


This.

And it looks much bettter then the naked card...







IMHO, a back-plate should be included with every Titan...


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I've been doing some searching on finding an answer for the temperatures under load I could expect with running 2 Titans on a EVGA Z77 FTW motherboard...
> 
> The only way i can get x16/x16 PCI-e 3.0 bandwidth is to have the cards in slots 2 and 4. The problem is the cards will be almost touching and the top card will definitely be hotter then the bottom. Now just for an idea I will be running these in a corsair obsidian 800D case so not sure if my temperature worries are exaggerated considering the size of this case. Maybe the case size does not matter at all considering the cards will be so close to each other.
> 
> So seeing as how the temperatures are regulated to maintain a certain threshold I could be losing performance on the top card as it tries to maintain a lower temp by decreasing clock speed and voltage.
> 
> Will I have to raise the temperature limit to lets say 90c in order for the top card to have normal speeds without down clocking?
> If so how would this affect the life of the GPU running at a higher temperature like 90c?
> 
> Also another concern I have is that if it reaches a temperature like this then I would have no room for overclocking the top card in the future. Of course I could always ramp the fan up to something like 85%+ but then the noise will be ridiculous so I want to avoid that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can just maintain normal speeds during game load on the top card with a decent temp and fan speed I will be happy. If i can not even do that then I will start considering not even getting a second card...
> 
> I can not afford liquid cooling so that is out of the question.
> 
> Anyone have experience with maximizing the performance while limiting heat of two cards with reference coolers in SLI that are almost touching?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I had two 690's on EVGA Z77 FTW and the top card would hit 90c all the time. I watercooled both cards and that helps. Temps never go over 43c (folding 24hr). I would buy one Titan and Watercool your computer then get a second titan when you can.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I would say 2C, yeah. What I'm wondering about also is the TIM they use. Would removing the shroud to replace the TIM be worth it? I saw someone mention in another thread it can be expected to make a difference of 6-8C. If this is true I may do it. Is that a realistic estimation?
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact EVGA's CS is much more pleasant to deal with, but I'm not sure about the claims made about always receiving refurbished cards when doing a RMA. Does anyone know if Asus also has a transferable warranty? Like would the 2nd owner of a card have trouble with a RMA?


Well if you replace it with high quality TIM.(and apply it less crappy then underpaid Nvidia factory workers)








Does anybody know what the base of the cooler is I hope it is copper since then non WC people can also apply liquid metal TIM's.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I've been doing some searching
> 
> If I can just maintain normal speeds during game load on the top card with a decent temp and fan speed I will be happy. If i can not even do that then I will start considering not even getting a second card...
> 
> I can not afford liquid cooling so that is out of the question.
> 
> Anyone have experience with maximizing the performance while limiting heat of two cards with reference coolers in SLI that are almost touching?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Ramp up the fan speed since aftermarket coolers won't be better than this.

Of the other hand you can afford two 1K cards but you can't afford a cooling loop which costs like 400/500 dollar (less if you know where to look)
Also WC will be a gigantic aid when oc'ing those bad boys.

I think it is more that you don't want to WC them


----------



## DJKAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> There is some pictures floating around of a Titan EVGA backplate...Another pre-order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO at 1000$, a backplate should be included with the card. It would cost them what, 5$ max?


Neverminding the cost..
It´s a 1000$ so it does not follow the regular rights...









BTW subbed for this club just for the upcoming builds









Respect for all of you who can affort a titan


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKAY*
> 
> Respect for all of you who can affort a titan


....what about those of us that can't afford it but got one anyways?







(actually, 2







)


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> ....what about those of us that can't afford it but got one anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually, 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You bought it, then by definition it means that you can afford it.


----------



## mbreslin

EK has a backplate on the website but no mention of when it might be available. Hopefully soon.

Also that "derailed" post was pretty funny considering that person didn't have any cards yet either so its not like his post was about owning the Titan.


----------



## Yukss

i feel poor now









ps. 1000$ card and NOT BACKPLATE ???? shame shame


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> There is some pictures floating around of a Titan EVGA backplate...Another pre-order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO at 1000$, a backplate should be included with the card. It would cost them what, 5$ max?


I'm with you there. But EVGA probably didn't start ordering production of the back plates til later. If we were to get on nVidia's case on producing and including the backplates themselves and putting them on all their reference models....


----------



## virus86

Would you be able to add-on a backplate if they do release one? Im thinking of preordering a Titan on Amazon, but I dont know if I should wait for them to have an EVGA version. EVGA backplate on an ASUS card? Awkward lol.


----------



## Levesque

EVGA won't be alone producing back-plates. I'm sure EK will also do some good looking back-plates.

Will buy one of those to go with my EK waterblocks.


----------



## virus86

Im looking at the EVGA tutorial to install a backplate on a 580 and you have to remove the screws holding down the heatsink around the GPU. Doesnt that break the bond of the TIM? Does it heal itself lol?


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> Im looking at the EVGA tutorial to install a backplate on a 580 and you have to remove the screws holding down the heatsink around the GPU. Doesnt that break the bond of the TIM? Does it heal itself lol?


Not unless you lift it up by the PCB alone lol. Just keep it on the desk and put in the new screws that came with the backplate. Done this with the 480, 680 and 690 and it doesn't get more complicated if you aren't doing anything other than that.

The EVGA ones should work with the ASUS ones since they are both based on the reference design.


----------



## MerkageTurk

wow no owners for titan i guess ill be the first as i have one arriving tomorrow


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> wow no owners for titan i guess ill be the first as i have one arriving tomorrow


Some are enjoying theirs already however it isn't available here 3 days to retail 3 days to house at 1K euro's which is way too much.
Will wait for it to drop to 800 euros with availability.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Some are enjoying theirs already however it isn't available here 3 days to retail 3 days to house at 1K euro's which is way too much.
> Will wait for it to drop to 800 euros with availability.


Isn't the MSRP 800€ without taxes? So I don't see how it could drop to 800€


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> wow no owners for titan i guess ill be the first as i have one arriving tomorrow


Where did you order from that they already shipped it?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> wow no owners for titan i guess ill be the first as i have one arriving tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you order from that they already shipped it?
Click to expand...

Was just going to ask this... ?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> Im looking at the EVGA tutorial to install a backplate on a 580 and you have to remove the screws holding down the heatsink around the GPU. Doesnt that break the bond of the TIM? Does it heal itself lol?


TIM should be the first thing replaced on any GPU. MX4 should allow for some 6+C drops


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Isn't the MSRP 800€ without taxes? So I don't see how it could drop to 800€


That is what Guru3d stated but Tweakers.net a Dutch site states advice price point is arround 800 euro.
However in Finland you have a tad higher taxes a few procent if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DauhU

waiting on them to hit the stores to pick one up


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That is what Guru3d stated but Tweakers.net a Dutch site states advice price point is arround 800 euro.
> However in Finland you have a tad higher taxes a few procent if I'm not mistaken.


Well we have 24% VAT which is why I paid 999€ haha.

The store did raise the price to 1050€ after an hour or so as well


----------



## Murlocke

I really hope I get my TITAN next week. I ordered the ASUS within seconds of it showing up as "preorder" on Newegg. Last I heard, chat support was claiming anyone who preordered on the 21st will have cards ship out on Thursday. I used overnight shipping, so hopefully it shows up Friday.

Still mad I went to sleep right before the EVGAs showed up. Pretty sure those shipped out on Friday? People should be getting them on Monday.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well we have 24% VAT which is why I paid 999€ haha.
> 
> The store did raise the price to 1050€ after an hour or so as well


I will wait for the stores to have it avaiable if the pirces don't drop I will just purchase one for 910 euro which it is priced at now.
Btw we have 21% VAT/BTW


----------



## damstr

Newegg just updated with my UPS tracking number. Lmao shipping from LA which is an hour away from me. I probably should've just elected to pick it up from their warehouse instead!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Newegg just updated with my UPS tracking number. Lmao shipping from LA which is an hour away from me. I probably should've just elected to pick it up from their warehouse instead!


From all of us who have to wait till friday or even next week... We hope its DOA


----------



## Aftermath2006

Fed ex tracking from newegg just got email should get it tuesday
still waiting on conformation phone call for the one i purchased straight from EVGA figure ill get that tomorrow


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Newegg just updated with my UPS tracking number. Lmao shipping from LA which is an hour away from me. I probably should've just elected to pick it up from their warehouse instead!


So what time did you order from Newegg? Like how long after they went on sale? I ordered at 10am here, I think they went on sale a little after 9am. Also, did you get EVGA or Asus?


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> From all of us who have to wait till friday or even next week... We hope its DOA


Haha I know your pain. Sort of I guess because that's when my Asus per order should be shipping as well. I'll be waiting as long as everyone else but just for SLI Titans!


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So what time did you order from Newegg? Like how long after they went on sale? I ordered at 10am here, I think they went on sale a little after 9am. Also, did you get EVGA or Asus?


I just looked at the confirmation email. Ordered at 5:46PM over here in Cali.

EVGA


----------



## Epicgamers

Newegg also just updated mine to "shipped" however its from OnTrac??? I've never heard of this company until today. I am worried...


----------



## mbreslin

Ontrac for me as well. Ontrac is sort of like a smaller fedex, never had any issues with them, tons of packages.

Edit: Mine comes Tuesday, I'm tempted to ebay it for 1400 and help finance my third Titan, I'm not in any hurry. Only demanding game out at the moment is Crysis 3 and I'm already getting bored of it.


----------



## Epicgamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Ontrac for me as well. Ontrac is sort of like a smaller fedex, never had any issues with them, tons of packages.
> 
> Edit: Mine comes Tuesday, I'm tempted to ebay it for 1400 and help finance my third Titan, I'm not in any hurry. Only demanding game out at the moment is Crysis 3 and I'm already getting bored of it.


Do you by any chance use the Super Eggsaver shipment? Unfortunately in my haste of ordering the item, I forgot to change shipping. Ontrac getting 1 star review at Yelp.com is not really a encouraging sign.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epicgamers*
> 
> Do you by any chance use the Super Eggsaver shipment? Unfortunately in my haste of ordering the item, I forgot to change shipping. Ontrac getting 1 star review at Yelp.com is not really a encouraging sign.


I did use eggsaver due to already getting hosed on CA taxes. Didn't want to pay extra for shipping.


----------



## damstr

I will never use the eggsaver shipping choice every again. I ordered a Samsung 840 SSD a week and a half ago and it shipped from LA which is an hour North of me. STILL have not received it. This is through USPS. Well DHL originally picked it up then dropped it off at USPS. I called and they said its still sitting in the bin and hasn't reached my local USPS branch. Calling tomorrow to complain but yeah.

For what its worth in the past I've used eggsaver and gotten packages in 2 days. Not sure what happened this time though!


----------



## Aftermath2006

yeah i clicked the wrong shipping when i ordered from EVGA accidentally clicked the ups ground wanted 2 day going to see if when they call to confirm if there is anyway to upgrade it


----------



## FenixPD

Looks like tracking information for my EVGA Titan got updated. I will be getting it on Tuesday. Still have to wait for the ASUS Titan until friday or possibly monday next week...

Will take a picture of it in my rig and post the picture here.

Also may run a benchmark or two and post the results.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Looks like tracking information for my EVGA Titan got updated. I will be getting it on Tuesday. Still have to wait for the ASUS Titan until friday or possibly monday next week...
> 
> Will take a picture of it in my rig and post the picture here.
> 
> Also may run a benchmark or two and post the results.


A benchmark? We want full benchmarks or you're expelled


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> A benchmark? We want full benchmarks or you're expelled


Will do, I hope I can get off work early on tuesday.







I will trying sneaking out, my bosses desk is only 10 feet from me... but there is a wall between us.


----------



## dph314

This is what I get for sitting at the computer all morning so I can be among the first to order. Had I been _late_ and ordered the EVGA one, it'd be here in a day or 2. Oh the irony


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> This is what I get for sitting at the computer all morning so I can be among the first to order. Had I been _late_ and ordered the EVGA one, it'd be here in a day or 2. Oh the irony


How come you didn't order the EVGA one and cancel the Asus pre-order?


----------



## nagle3092

Just got my tracking number for my Titan


----------



## damstr

I'm going to call UPS tomorrow and see if I can pick it up at their local warehouse. I did that with my TV. haha


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Just got my tracking number for my Titan


Same here. Delivery on Tuesday.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> This is what I get for sitting at the computer all morning so I can be among the first to order. Had I been _late_ and ordered the EVGA one, it'd be here in a day or 2. Oh the irony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didn't order the EVGA one and cancel the Asus pre-order?
Click to expand...

I figured by the time I noticed they had EVGAs and ordered one, I'd be so far down the list that I'd be better off just sticking with the Asus.

Well, actually I didn't find out they were shipping the EVGAs first until the day after release I think. So if I ordered the day after, I _definitely_ would be pretty far down on the list, so I figured I might as well just stick with the Asus.


----------



## Epicgamers

Mine is getting here on Wednesday. Guess I'll have to wait and see if OnTrac can deliver on time...







Hopefully Newegg will stand behind their product as I got a bad feeling. Good lucks to everyone that's getting their! Can't wait to see some benchmark!


----------



## FtW 420

Lucky Americans, I'm just waiting for some cards to make it into Canada, word is still first week or March although still hoping for sooner...

I normally dislike paying for something & leaving a store empty handed, but didn't want to miss out.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lucky Americans, I'm just waiting for some cards to make it into Canada, word is still first week or March although still hoping for sooner...
> 
> I normally dislike paying for something & leaving a store empty handed, but didn't want to miss out.


since you're here (







),

do you think it would be in any way possible to do a hardware mod to only fool the power consumption monitoring chip on the Titan:



Apparently it's only one chip this time.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lucky Americans, I'm just waiting for some cards to make it into Canada, word is still first week or March although still hoping for sooner...
> 
> I normally dislike paying for something & leaving a store empty handed, but didn't want to miss out.


I totally agree. Those Titans don't exist at all on Newegg.ca and Amazon.ca. On Newegg.ca it even says that the Asus Titan is ''discontinued'' lol!

I was lucky and able to pre-order 3 from one of my wholesalers selling totally different things lol!

But Canada is in limbo, like always...







Really annoying.

And Newegg.com won't let me order from Canada anymore. It's strange because I never had any problems ordering there before... don't know why I can't anymore...


----------



## Alatar

I'm hoping that the store I bought from ships next week... If I'm really lucky I might even get it next week.


----------



## sebmeikle

Just one of these cards costs more than my entire rig! Christ, I really hope people are not disappointed with the benchmark results. From Linus Tech's benchmarks, seem's like the Ares II is a far better performer. And, only a 2fps increase in speed in Crysis 2 compared to the GTX680 in SLI! Seem's crazy to buy these. But, I guess these are for people who want overkill rigs... these in quad sli would definitely get all the attention at a lan party!

Good luck guys!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> since you're here (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> do you think it would be in any way possible to do a hardware mod to only fool the power consumption monitoring chip on the Titan:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's only one chip this time.


Guess there is really no need as once we get the unlocked bios we can push it up to 113% or even up to 120% power limit.
300W is the hard limit unless you pull more over your pci-e slot or the 6 pin, 8 pin connectors.


----------



## DimmyK

My evga is shipped too an will be here Tuesday before 3pm. Seriously considering taking a day off.


----------



## FtW 420

There should be a way around it, will have to run that past some of the other electronics guys. I can't find any datasheets for that one.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Guess there is really no need as once we get the unlocked bios we can push it up to 113% or even up to 120% power limit.
> 300W is the hard limit unless you pull more over your pci-e slot or the 6 pin, 8 pin connectors.


there's no hard limit like that with PCI-E devices, if the card needs more than 300W it will draw more than 300W from the connectors. a 6-pin is able to deliver much more than the 75W it's rated for.

E: if that was what you were getting at...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> there's no hard limit like that with PCI-E devices, if the card needs more than 300W it will draw more than 300W from the connectors. a 6-pin is able to deliver much more than the 75W it's rated for.
> 
> E: if that was what you were getting at...


I meant as in staying within specs.
But indeed you could pull more actually you could pull as much as you want until either the resistance on the wires get too big and they melt or you vrm's blow.


----------



## The-Real-Link

So with all the conflicting dates and times going around, I allegedly missed the 20 milliseconds that these things were available on Newegg. I do hear that they should be in stock what, the morning of the 28th, right?

While I'm in before pre-ordering, this post is reserved for my spot







.

Full benchmarks and review to follow once I can get ahold of a card even if it is later than you lucky guys.


----------



## RR09SS

Got my shipping info for my EVGA. Looks like Ontrac, and Tuesday delivery. Cant wait!


----------



## Gripen90

Lalalalalala I don't want hear.







I'm stuck with GTX 670's - I want a million and some Titans so make the system go super-









I hope I'll be able to one around may to my birthday







I want either eVGA or Zotac.

I can't wait to see som IRL benchmarks from the "real gaming community"


----------



## MxPhenom 216

God I want a Titan. It would be perfect if it was $699


----------



## dboythagr8

Got my tracking number earlier from NewEgg. Will be here on Tuesday. I'm so used to my 580s I forgot that a single card only has 2 DVI. I have 3x 120hz monitors so I won't be able to do surround unless I get a DisplayPort -> Dual link DVI adapter. Everywhere I've looked those are pretty expensive. Ironic I know after spending $1,000+ on a GPU. Ugh. I have a second Titan on pre-order (Asus) from the Egg as well...but that won't get here until Friday if I'm on the first shipment.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> God I want a Titan. It would be perfect if it was $699


That may be the price i sell mine for, just before Maxwell show, if you want, you can have first dibs!


----------



## sebmeikle

Stuck with 670's! I'm still running a 9600 GT


----------



## dealio

for those that ordered from amazon, did you get a delivery estimate yet? mine still says "we need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate"


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

3 EVGAs preordered on NCIX. Cannot wait


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> for those that ordered from amazon, did you get a delivery estimate yet? mine still says "we need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate"


You might recieve them before the status even gets updated, or not...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 3 EVGAs preordered on NCIX. Cannot wait


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 3 EVGAs preordered on NCIX. Cannot wait


god I hate you right now.

Im turning into a grouchy old man again since I cant get cool hardwares


----------



## KnightVII

If you get GTX Titan can you oveclock it or it's locked?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> If you get GTX Titan can you oveclock it or it's locked?


Both


----------



## Newbie2009

Nobody have their cards yet? Any ETA?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Nobody have their cards yet? Any ETA?


First batch of EVGA cards from newegg should be delivered to buyers tomorrow.

Other cards should also start shipping this week.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 3 EVGAs preordered on NCIX. Cannot wait


Sweet upgrade


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> for those that ordered from amazon, did you get a delivery estimate yet? mine still says "we need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might recieve them before the status even gets updated, or not...
Click to expand...

but but


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Both


??? Can I overclock over 1100+ MHz


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DauhU*
> 
> waiting on them to hit the stores to pick one up


You're going to power your GTX Titan with a E6750? The Titan is bottlenecked by a i3 3220 and that's much faster than your Conroe.


----------



## ChronoBodi

it's auto-notify on Newegg, but i managed to preorder it on early Feb 21ist, sooo..... what does it mean?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> ??? Can I overclock over 1100+ MHz


Nvidia locked down the power consumption to 265w. 1100 boost core is possible but if it goes over that hard cap it will start downclocking


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> ??? Can I overclock over 1100+ MHz


Reviewers are getting 1100-1200mhz OC on air. More consistently around 1160mhz.

You could always mod your bios like this guy







Now thats insane!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Reviewers are getting 1100-1200mhz OC on air. More consistently around 1160mhz.
> 
> You could always mod your bios like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats insane!


To be fair Kingpin also hardmodded the card.

you can see the 2nd PCB (epower) soldered on the card:


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Reviewers are getting 1100-1200mhz OC on air. More consistently around 1160mhz.
> 
> You could always mod your bios like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats insane!


Well yes, if we gad Kingpins vga bios.
And he actually used a extra powerboard for that record.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To be fair Kingpin also hardmodded the card.
> 
> you can see the 2nd PCB (epower) soldered on the card:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did he do? Solder a bunch of VRMs to the card?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What did he do? Solder a bunch of VRMs to the card?


Essentially yes.

Here's the tutorial for 680s: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> ??? Can I overclock over 1100+ MHz


Yeah what I meant is you can adjust the clocks all you want, but the card is pretty locked down. Max Power Target is 106% and max voltage is 1.2v (stock is ~1.16v I believe).

So, once someone mods the BIOS, we'll be limited by the hardware. Not sure if anyone's made progress on that though.

So, yeah anyone gotten any info on any chips or controllers that Titan uses? What will hardware limits be on this thing?


----------



## StormX2

the days of oldschool hardware modding is back baby!

Everyone loves a good pencil mod lol, this looks quite a bit more than that


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What did he do? Solder a bunch of VRMs to the card?


"These are special cards with extra power ports and other circuitry designed specifically to be physically soldered onto the graphics card-- voiding warranty. EVGA doesn't sell these special units, they are for record breaking only; and while these extreme overclocks are nice with extreme cooling, they are out of reach of a lot of people who want to keep their warranty, don't know how to solder, or know something of electrical engineering. Extreme overclockers are all engineers or technicians"
I am paraphrasing this from lehpron's post on EVGA Titan forum on this subject.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> "These are special cards with extra power ports and other circuitry designed specifically to be physically soldered onto the graphics card-- voiding warranty. EVGA doesn't sell these special units, they are for record breaking only; and while these extreme overclocks are nice with extreme cooling, they are out of reach of a lot of people who want to keep their warranty, don't know how to solder, or know something of electrical engineering. Extreme overclockers are all engineers or technicians"
> I am paraphrasing this from lehpron's post on EVGA Titan forum on this subject.


I believe EVGA calls these cards the "Untouchables." They planned to produce some cards in the past but couldn't get enough people interested if I remember correctly.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Essentially yes.
> Here's the tutorial for 680s: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> "These are special cards with extra power ports and other circuitry designed specifically to be physically soldered onto the graphics card-- voiding warranty. EVGA doesn't sell these special units, they are for record breaking only; and while these extreme overclocks are nice with extreme cooling, they are out of reach of a lot of people who want to keep their warranty, don't know how to solder, or know something of electrical engineering. Extreme overclockers are all engineers or technicians"
> I am paraphrasing this from lehpron's post on EVGA Titan forum on this subject.


Definitely amazing! Thanks for the links and info. I know i dont have the balls to to mod my $1000 cards, or actually just the extra cash to throw away.


----------



## Mals

I gotta ask for the opinion from you guys. I currently have SLI 670's and I am just banging my head against the wall trying to figure out of this card is worth an expensive downgrade.

I game at 1080p @ 120hz. The 6GB of Vram would be mostly worthless. Should I compare my regular 670 to SLI to see if I get the whole "microstutter" or "frame rate lag"? I am pretty sensitive to stuff like that.

BF3, for example, runs so flawlessly at 100+ frames on ultra that i am hesitant to make a "downgrade" like this because I have such good frames and the game looks pretty good.

I guess sometime this week I'll compare SLI vs single 670 to see if there is a "smoothless" difference.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I gotta ask for the opinion from you guys. I currently have SLI 670's and I am just banging my head against the wall trying to figure out of this card is worth an expensive downgrade.
> 
> I game at 1080p @ 120hz. The 6GB of Vram would be mostly worthless. Should I compare my regular 670 to SLI to see if I get the whole "microstutter" or "frame rate lag"? I am pretty sensitive to stuff like that.
> 
> BF3, for example, runs so flawlessly at 100+ frames on ultra that i am hesitant to make a "downgrade" like this because I have such good frames and the game looks pretty good.
> 
> I guess sometime this week I'll compare SLI vs single 670 to see if there is a "smoothless" difference.


At your resolution i would probably stay with 670 SLI. It will have more GPU horsepower than the Titan. Unless you see a lot of visible micro-stutter with you current setup. But there should not be as you can see by the tight consistency of frame times on the graph. SLI widens out just a tad vs a single card, but its not much.


On the other hand some people are just itching for something new.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> On the other hand some people are just itching for something new.
> Edited by Swolern - Today at 11:40 am


+1


----------



## nagle3092

OK with my day off sitting refreshing the ups tracking page I decided I will make a comparison once my titan arrives. Almost done with the other benches and I might make a couple graphs at the end who knows though. The comparisons are going to be between a gtx 660, gtx 660 sli, gtx 680 stock and oc, and finally titan stock and oc. The benches are vantage, 11, 13, all at performance preset then heaven and valley at 2560x1440 ultra settings. Once my titan arrives tomorrow we will see if I have the time to finish it then or in a couple days as I have to work. I might make a new thread or just post it all here.


----------



## DauhU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DauhU*
> 
> waiting on them to hit the stores to pick one up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to power your GTX Titan with a E6750? The Titan is bottlenecked by a i3 3220 and that's much faster than your Conroe.
Click to expand...

lol no, i have a new comp build, I7 3770K ready for it.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> At your resolution i would probably stay with 670 SLI. It will have more GPU horsepower than the Titan. Unless you see a lot of visible micro-stutter with you current setup. But there should not be as you can see by the tight consistency of frame times on the graph. SLI widens out just a tad vs a single card, but its not much.
> 
> 
> On the other hand some people are just itching for something new.


Not that I am itching for something new as much.. I just like the idea of a single card solution. It seems like Nvidia's SLI has a lot less frame-latency issues than AMD at this point so I really don't have much to worry about. Gonna stick with my current solution unless I see some overwhelming evidence to the frame-time thing.

I have dual gigabyte windforce's OC'd to over 1200 and they are just.. absurdly powerful. I got no complaints, they are whisper quiet, never go over 60C... I guess I just like the single card idea to avoid any SLI hassles (which I haven't really dealt with yet)


----------



## virus86

Im getting a Titan because I have 3x 1080p monitors and I mainly play BF3 and WoT. They are 60Hz monitors and I hope to OC them lol.


----------



## Remij

So I ordered mine from NCIX and the everything up to the shipping info was verified. The credit card verification and payment processing hasn't gone through yet... I'm to assume that's because they don't charge you until they have an ETA for these cards yet right? Or should all that have gone through by now?


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So I ordered mine from NCIX and the everything up to the shipping info was verified. The credit card verification and payment processing hasn't gone through yet... I'm to assume that's because they don't charge you until they have an ETA for these cards yet right? Or should all that have gone through by now?


If its like Newegg I'm assuming they don't charge you till they physically have a card to ship you.

Like my Asus pre-order on Newegg is still pending.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> If its like Newegg I'm assuming they don't charge you till they physically have a card to ship you.
> 
> Like my Asus pre-order on Newegg is still pending.


Yea that's what I thought. It will probably be a while till they get to me anyway because I didn't order until the 22th.

Anyway, I can't wait. Cheers =)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Are there people with this card yet? Are they that hard to get in the US? There are like 50 Titans 5km from my house. If someone wants to fund me, I'll get one


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Are there people with this card yet? Are they that hard to get in the US? There are like 50 Titans 5km from my house. If someone wants to fund me, I'll get one


They are indeed available, however no real stock as they have to ship supplier/retailer which will take 3 days at least.
Also they still cost 950 euro I'll wait for it to drop to around 800 as soon as the shops have them in stock


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> They are indeed available, however no real stock as they have to ship supplier/retailer which will take 3 days at least.
> Also they still cost 950 euro I'll wait for it to drop to around 800 as soon as the shops have them in stock


No, I can jump on the bike and get like 4 if I had the money. They are Gigabyte though. Also, I don't think they'll go to 800 euros or even sub 900. Wasn't 949,- adviesprijs?


----------



## knusper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, I can jump on the bike and get like 4 if I had the money. They are Gigabyte though. Also, I don't think they'll go to 800 euros or even sub 900. Wasn't 949,- adviesprijs?


Be patient! They're already ~870€ over here.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Seriously? Well, not that I have that kind of money to spend on GpUs though. I just want to see some numbers by end users.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, I can jump on the bike and get like 4 if I had the money. They are Gigabyte though. Also, I don't think they'll go to 800 euros or even sub 900. Wasn't 949,- adviesprijs?


Tweakers stated it would be around 800 euros I can currently get an Asus one for 912 euro.
Saving 100 euros is worth the wait I guess (I have to wait for availability anyway and like to purchase @Azerty)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knusper*
> 
> Be patient! They're already ~870€ over here.


YESH!
My dream


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Are there people with this card yet? Are they that hard to get in the US? There are like 50 Titans 5km from my house. If someone wants to fund me, I'll get one


Member here received his today. Should have benchmarks later


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> No, I can jump on the bike and get like 4 if I had the money. They are Gigabyte though. Also, I don't think they'll go to 800 euros or even sub 900. Wasn't 949,- adviesprijs?


Is there a store down the street from you or something that has them? If so, that's awesome. Yeah here in the US we're still waiting for them to ship, though I think some have said their EVGA's already have and will arrive pretty soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> Im getting a Titan because I have 3x 1080p monitors and I mainly play BF3 and WoT. They are 60Hz monitors and I hope to OC them lol.


There's no way to OC the monitor with an AMD card? Or do you just mean you want Titan because you need it to push more than 60fps without turning settings down?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So I ordered mine from NCIX and the everything up to the shipping info was verified. The credit card verification and payment processing hasn't gone through yet... I'm to assume that's because they don't charge you until they have an ETA for these cards yet right? Or should all that have gone through by now?


Yeah they might wait on charging the card for a bit. I got an email from them, I don't know if you did, but it said they won't have a shipping estimate until the first week or March. So...you can expect to know next week when it'll ship. Hopefully soon afterwards.


----------



## KnightVII

The EVGA LED Controller application for EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN and GTX 690 is available now!

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1869730


----------



## dboythagr8

The Titan SC and SC Signature were just in stock at EVGA. I grabbed the SC and just like that they're gone again. So I'll be Titan SLI'd up by Wednesday at the latest


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> The Titan SC and SC Signature were just in stock at EVGA. I grabbed the SC and just like that they're gone again. So I'll be Titan SLI'd up by Wednesday at the latest


What is the different between Evga GTX Titan and Evga GTX Titan SC?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> What is the different between Evga GTX Titan and Evga GTX Titan SC?


Higher clocks on the SC


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> What is the different between Evga GTX Titan and Evga GTX Titan SC?


SC is clocked at 876mhz and a boost of 928mhz vs. 837mhz and 876mhz boost of the standard.

When I put them in SLI though I'll just have it sync up with the SC version and OC them both from there


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> SC is clocked at 876mhz and a boost of 928mhz vs. 837mhz and 876mhz boost of the standard.
> 
> When I put them in SLI though I'll just have it sync up with the SC version and OC them both from there


Or you could flash the SC bios to the standard one


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Higher clocks on the SC


With dry ice on GTX Titan SC or without?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Or you could flash the SC bios to the standard one


How easy is it to do that? Never had to do that before and tbh I might feel better just doing it the way I mentioned. Worst nightmare would be to corrupt a BIOS on a new $1,000 card.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Speaking of the Titan SC, just ordered one a few moments ago during its brief period of being in stock. Should be here wed or thurs. So excited.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> How easy is it to do that? Never had to do that before and tbh I might feel better just doing it the way I mentioned. Worst nightmare would be to corrupt a BIOS on a new $1,000 card.


Well in DOS enviroment with nvflash there is almost no to no risk as you can always flash back using onboard graphics or an additional card.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Speaking of the Titan SC, just ordered one a few moments ago during its brief period of being in stock. Should be here wed or thurs. So excited.


Are you getting a couple? I saw your post about having sold 2 690s.


----------



## dealio

AMAZON IS THE SUCK

i went on chat to inquire wth is up the no estimate of delivery date. long story short - April 8. one batch. earliest for everyone.

LOLOLOLOHAHAHAFML i really hope the cs agent is wrong or else EVERYONE SIT AND WAIT FOR 49 DAYS


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Speaking of the Titan SC, just ordered one a few moments ago during its brief period of being in stock. Should be here wed or thurs. So excited.


I've read that Evga GTX Titan SC has no release date. Is it also available in EU?


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> There's no way to OC the monitor with an AMD card? Or do you just mean you want Titan because you need it to push more than 60fps without turning settings down?


I dont see the setting in CCC to overclock the monitor. I average around 40fps in WoT and BF3 on ultra settings.

Preordering ASUS GTX Titan on Amazon is now gone. Does anyone know what will come in the box?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I've read that Evga GTX Titan SC has no release date. Is it also available in EU?


?

You have 2 people in here who just ordered one...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> I dont see the setting in CCC to overclock the monitor. I average around 40fps in WoT and BF3 on ultra settings.
> 
> Preordering ASUS GTX Titan on Amazon is now gone. Does anyone know what will come in the box?


depends but gigabyte seems to provide a card deck with it


----------



## exousia

Don't know about you guys but it says In Stock for me...

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-mDisplayPort-Graphics-04G-P4-2690-KR/dp/B007ZRO3U4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361837550&sr=8-2&keywords=nvidia+titan

I'd like to see someone do some OC'ing comparo's with triple monitor very high quality max res bench like the one Hexus has going on here...

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/52106-crysis-3-performance-high-end-geforce-radeon/?page=2


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> Don't know about you guys but it says In Stock for me...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-mDisplayPort-Graphics-04G-P4-2690-KR/dp/B007ZRO3U4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361837550&sr=8-2&keywords=nvidia+titan
> 
> I'd like to see someone do some OC'ing comparo's with triple monitor very high quality max res bench like the one Hexus has going on here...
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/52106-crysis-3-performance-high-end-geforce-radeon/?page=2


This is a Titan owners thread... that's a GTX 690


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> Don't know about you guys but it says In Stock for me...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-mDisplayPort-Graphics-04G-P4-2690-KR/dp/B007ZRO3U4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361837550&sr=8-2&keywords=nvidia+titan
> 
> I'd like to see someone do some OC'ing comparo's with triple monitor very high quality max res bench like the one Hexus has going on here...
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/52106-crysis-3-performance-high-end-geforce-radeon/?page=2


*Tableflip*!
You linked to a GTX690


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Are you getting a couple? I saw your post about having sold 2 690s.


Yup, doing 3 and then 4 as soon as I sell my pcie ssd and replace with a sata. Just cancelled my ncix preorder of the regular titans and am on alert for 2 more SC versions. Gotta have those negligibly higher clocks


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So I ordered mine from NCIX and the everything up to the shipping info was verified. The credit card verification and payment processing hasn't gone through yet... I'm to assume that's because they don't charge you until they have an ETA for these cards yet right? Or should all that have gone through by now?


I ordered mine early morning on the 21st and I'm sitting in the same place on the order screen that you are.

We should have them by Xmas.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Yup, doing 3 and then 4 as soon as I sell my pcie ssd and replace with a sata. Just cancelled my ncix preorder of the regular titans and am on alert for 2 more SC versions. Gotta have those negligibly higher clocks


We're on an overclockings site, aren't we








But having the EVGA or Asus ones ensures great warranty service.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> Don't know about you guys but it says In Stock for me...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-mDisplayPort-Graphics-04G-P4-2690-KR/dp/B007ZRO3U4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361837550&sr=8-2&keywords=nvidia+titan
> 
> I'd like to see someone do some OC'ing comparo's with triple monitor very high quality max res bench like the one Hexus has going on here...
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/52106-crysis-3-performance-high-end-geforce-radeon/?page=2


Really at max and not high quality? I prefer 1 single monitor SLI GTX Titan.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Really at max and not high quality? I prefer 1 single monitor SLI GTX Titan.


That's a 690


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Yup, doing 3 and then 4 as soon as I sell my pcie ssd and replace with a sata. Just cancelled my ncix preorder of the regular titans and am on alert for 2 more SC versions. Gotta have those negligibly higher clocks


Where did you get the SC? Its not even on EVGA yet?


----------



## Rei86

Ordered my EVGA SC Sig Titan. Hope too have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Mals

This thread makes my wallet hurt









I feel like some of you are doing it right.. lot of Titans in SLI here for 3x monitor setups.

Can't wait to see how the reviews turn out and see if people are getting 120 fps across 3x 1080p @120hz monitors!


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Where did you get the SC? Its not even on EVGA yet?


That's what I want to know.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Where did you get the SC? Its not even on EVGA yet?


Off of EVGA. It was there about an hour ago. Check out time was ~6:36pm EST and notification was at 6:31. Sold out within a few minutes of the email


----------



## virus86

EVGA SC and SC Signature up for preorder on Amazon. Whats the difference between the two?


----------



## dboythagr8

The SC and Sig Titans were on EVGA.com for about 5-7 minutes and are now gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> EVGA SC and SC Signature up for preorder on Amazon. Whats the difference between the two?


You get an absolutely terrible looking shirt (compared to the 690 Sig), poster, a mouse pad, and some stickers. The clocks are the same


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> The SC and Sig Titans were on EVGA.com for about 5-7 minutes and are now gone.
> You get an absolutely terrible looking shirt (compared to the 690 Sig), poster, a mouse pad, and some stickers. The clocks are the same


and a cool box


----------



## virus86

Ugh, but why is the SC $126.37 more on Amazon than EVGA? Cant the regular Titan OC to the SC clocks? More OC-able Titan chip on the SC?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> Ugh, but why is the SC $126.37 more on Amazon than EVGA? Cant the regular Titan OC to the SC clocks? More OC-able Titan chip on the SC?


Always hard to say, sometimes the SC can overclock better, sometimes not. I have evga gtx 285 SC cards that are better than average, but also got a 580 SC that doesn't OC as well as most vanilla 580s.


----------



## CDMAN

Will amazon charge your CC now or when the cards ship?


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Will amazon charge your CC now or when the cards ship?


When the card ships.

My chat with Amazon:

Me:Why is the price $126.37 more than what is offered on EVGA?
Dan:Hello, my name is Dan. I'll be happy to look into the price difference between Amazon and EVGA's website/
May I have a link to the EVGA listing?
Me:http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2791-KR
Dan:Thank you very much. I'm sorry that our price is so high. I'm not sure why this may be - it could be due to overhead costs that we incur when ordering from EVGA or their distributor.
Mekay
Dan:Right now, I see that they are out of stock as well. We're still waiting for your card to come in; when it does, we'll ship it out immediately.
I'm sorry about the delay, and I wanted to thank you for waiting while we await the delivery of your card.
Me:Will the price be adjusted to match EVGA's?
Dan:As the other price is being offered directly by the manufacturer, we will not be able to match their price. With the exception of TVs, Amazon doesn't offer a price match guarantee. We do spend considerable effort to ensure our prices are the lowest in the marketplace at any time. Because the marketplace is constantly changing and we strive to offer the lowest price, you'll see some fluctuations in our prices over time.
Therefore, I'm not going to promise that the price will be matched. I can definitely pass your feedback on and let the relevant people know of the lower price, though. They might be able to take action/

Ill keep my ASUS and EVGA SC order open to see what happens. Spending $100+ more for 5% OC? No thanks. $20 more? YES!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Add K|ngPin. He has four of them, lol.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Add K|ngPin. He has four of them, lol.


I don't think they are his. They just let him use them to break some records. I could be wrong though!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

I'm glad I preordered at least 2 ASUS models... they're 100mhz higher clocked than the EVGA. I should at least be able to OC the EVGAs I ordered to that clock or higher. I would hope so, since I have 3 EVGAs coming and only 2 need to OC well. The top 4 I'll keep and the last I'll probably build a Mini ITX rig and use it for a full time folder/HTPC

So far only ONE of mine has shipped. I had to fight with Newegg ALL day today over my Paypal phone number not matching, and had to get the number changed to an active number before they'd ship the card. Almost had to cancel this card. I'm glad the other 4 were ordered via CC and not Paypal. I simply went with Paypal for 1 of them because it is the quickest way to order when something is in Stock on Newegg and can be gone any second... lol


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I don't think they are his. They just let him use them to break some records. I could be wrong though!


Yeah they're probably just the highest binned Titans Nvidia could get ahold of for the World Record Bench. I highly doubt he would bet his WR on 4 random Titans...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Feb 25 - 6:59 PM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
Feb 25 - 6:57 PM EST Amazon : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
Feb 25 - 6:37 PM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Preorder for $999.99
Feb 25 - 11:12 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
Feb 25 - 10:50 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Preorder for $999.99
Feb 25 - 1:59 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
Feb 25 - 1:38 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Preorder for $999.99
Feb 25 - 1:16 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
Feb 25 - 12:55 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Preorder for $999.99

All of this activity today of people ordering the ASUS Titans on Newegg and then going back out of stock, and my 2 ASUS Pre-orders from 2 days ago on Newegg are still sitting in Pre-Order status... Isn't the purpose of a PRE-order to be first in line? Wow..


----------



## dboythagr8

Yeah I was specifically on the lookout for EVGA for my second Titan. Had a weird feeling about the whole pre-order deal at NewEgg so I jumped on the SC when it was available and just cancelled the Asus.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Add K|ngPin. He has four of them, lol.


This thread is for members who pay for their own cards. Not ones who have them handed to them for free








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yeah I was specifically on the lookout for EVGA for my second Titan. Had a weird feeling about the whole pre-order deal at NewEgg so I jumped on the SC when it was available and just cancelled the Asus.


Every Titan is going to overclock about the same on the stock bios. Around 1150 core give or take.


----------



## jacknhut

Got 2 ordered from Amazon at the 22nd at around 3PM PST. Hope they will ship soon. Not a big fan of EK waterblock, still waiting for Aquacomputer Aquagrafx to make the waterblock for the Titan.


----------



## virus86

Amazon EVGA SC and SC Signature price now matches EVGA!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I'm glad I preordered at least 2 ASUS models... they're 100mhz higher clocked than the EVGA. I should at least be able to OC the EVGAs I ordered to that clock or higher. I would hope so, since I have 3 EVGAs coming and only 2 need to OC well. The top 4 I'll keep and the last I'll probably build a Mini ITX rig and use it for a full time folder/HTPC
> 
> So far only ONE of mine has shipped. I had to fight with Newegg ALL day today over my Paypal phone number not matching, and had to get the number changed to an active number before they'd ship the card. Almost had to cancel this card. I'm glad the other 4 were ordered via CC and not Paypal. I simply went with Paypal for 1 of them because it is the quickest way to order when something is in Stock on Newegg and can be gone any second... lol


Which one shipped? An Asus one shipped from Newegg, or EVGA?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> Amazon EVGA SC and SC Signature price now matches EVGA!


Not for me. I get 2 Titans popping up- the Asus and vanilla EVGA. Both are listed as $1,500 (from 3rd-party sellers)


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> This thread is for members who pay for their own cards. Not ones who have them handed to them for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Titan is going to overclock about the same on the stock bios. Around 1150 core give or take.


Hopefully so, but not if EVGA is binning them for their tiered system.


----------



## dph314

So...is the Gigabyte one one of the Titans that has higher BIOS limits, like some reviewers discussed was up to the partner? Looking at this description- http://www.gigabyte.us/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1193 it says:
Quote:


> GV-NTITAN-6GD-B provides gamers an *unlimited overclocking capability by using GIGABYTE OC GURU II to adjust maximum core voltage* and synchronize the GPU temperature and power consumption. These main features not only increase the overclocking ability but also deliver an extremely performance to make gamers enjoy the amazing gaming experience.


Quote:


> *GV-NTITAN-6GD-B can increase the overclocking capacity by unlocking the hardware limitation* and brings hardcore gamers an ultimate gaming performance experience.


What is all this about? Is this just them trying to come up with fancy wording for what every other card is capable of just to make theirs sound better, or is their BIOS/utility what we need to help free Titan from its prison (somewhat)?


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Feb 25 - 6:59 PM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
> Feb 25 - 6:57 PM EST Amazon : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
> Feb 25 - 6:37 PM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Preorder for $999.99
> Feb 25 - 11:12 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
> Feb 25 - 10:50 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Preorder for $999.99
> Feb 25 - 1:59 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
> Feb 25 - 1:38 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Preorder for $999.99
> Feb 25 - 1:16 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Out of Stock
> Feb 25 - 12:55 AM EST Newegg : ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 Preorder for $999.99
> 
> All of this activity today of people ordering the ASUS Titans on Newegg and then going back out of stock, and my 2 ASUS Pre-orders from 2 days ago on Newegg are still sitting in Pre-Order status... Isn't the purpose of a PRE-order to be first in line? Wow..


They could just be getting more in in their shipment, and limiting the pre-orders to that number. It could also be from people canceling.


----------



## damstr

I just had a chat with one of the Newegg reps and they said they are doing pre-orders on a first come first serve basis which is nice to hear.


----------



## Stay Puft

I dont believe newegg has even received a shipment of asus titans yet. They're expected thursday. From what i know they're all sold


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> When the card ships.
> 
> My chat with Amazon:
> 
> Me:Why is the price $126.37 more than what is offered on EVGA?
> Dan:Hello, my name is Dan. I'll be happy to look into the price difference between Amazon and EVGA's website/
> May I have a link to the EVGA listing?
> Me:http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2791-KR
> Dan:Thank you very much. I'm sorry that our price is so high. I'm not sure why this may be - it could be due to overhead costs that we incur when ordering from EVGA or their distributor.
> Mekay
> Dan:Right now, I see that they are out of stock as well. We're still waiting for your card to come in; when it does, we'll ship it out immediately.
> I'm sorry about the delay, and I wanted to thank you for waiting while we await the delivery of your card.
> Me:Will the price be adjusted to match EVGA's?
> Dan:As the other price is being offered directly by the manufacturer, we will not be able to match their price. With the exception of TVs, Amazon doesn't offer a price match guarantee. We do spend considerable effort to ensure our prices are the lowest in the marketplace at any time. Because the marketplace is constantly changing and we strive to offer the lowest price, you'll see some fluctuations in our prices over time.
> Therefore, I'm not going to promise that the price will be matched. I can definitely pass your feedback on and let the relevant people know of the lower price, though. They might be able to take action/
> 
> Ill keep my ASUS and EVGA SC order open to see what happens. Spending $100+ more for 5% OC? No thanks. $20 more? YES!


The Amazon price is corrected now.


----------



## jacknhut

Don't think they do a tier system for the Titan considering all Titan have to stick to the same reference board layout and VRM as well as locked power limit of 106%. Also, they have limited stock and don't have enough time to run through all of the cards to see which one clocks higher. You pay 20 bucks more for a factory higher clocked GPU which all the cards are guaranteed to overclock anyway. In the case of Signature TItan, you pay 70 bucks more for a T shirt, Gaming mouse pad in addition to the factory overclocked GPU.


----------



## dph314

This is the pic of the newest version of the utility, on the Titan page. Thoughts?


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4477#ov

Only thing I'm worried about is that there's no area where it displays what card is in there. And the default Base and Boost clocks look awefully similar to a 680. But still... 1.25v??


----------



## PhantomTaco

First Titan!









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f67kq/


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> This is the pic of the newest version of the utility, on the Titan page. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4477#ov
> 
> Only thing I'm worried about is that there's no area where it displays what card is in there. And the default Base and Boost clocks look awefully similar to a 680.


Lovely if true.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> The Amazon price is corrected now.


By any chance do you have an ETA for the Titan Hydrocopper?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> This is the pic of the newest version of the utility, on the Titan page. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4477#ov
> 
> Only thing I'm worried about is that there's no area where it displays what card is in there. And the default Base and Boost clocks look awefully similar to a 680.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely if true.
Click to expand...

I see a BIOS flash or two in our future


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I get 2 Titans popping up- the Asus and vanilla EVGA. Both are listed as $1,500 (from 3rd-party sellers)


http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-06G-P4-2791-KR/dp/B00BL8BX7O/ref=sr_1_13?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361845656&sr=1-13&keywords=gtx+titan

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Signature-Dual-Link-06G-P4-2793-KR/dp/B00BL8BX9C/ref=sr_1_12?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361845656&sr=1-12&keywords=gtx+titan


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...is the Gigabyte one one of the Titans that has higher BIOS limits, like some reviewers discussed was up to the partner? Looking at this description- http://www.gigabyte.us/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1193 it says:
> 
> What is all this about? Is this just them trying to come up with fancy wording for what every other card is capable of just to make theirs sound better, or is their BIOS/utility what we need to help free Titan from its prison (somewhat)?


That's just their fancy words of saying you can overvolt and overclock the card, just like the vanilla Titan. Nvidia has all partners lock down Bios to 106% power limit though so no matter how high you overvolt unless you can remove the power limit the card will downclock when it reaches the power threshold.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-06G-P4-2791-KR/dp/B00BL8BX7O/ref=sr_1_13?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361845656&sr=1-13&keywords=gtx+titan
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Signature-Dual-Link-06G-P4-2793-KR/dp/B00BL8BX9C/ref=sr_1_12?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361845656&sr=1-12&keywords=gtx+titan


Make all your lives easier:

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/titan/


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> That's just their fancy words of saying you can overvolt and overclock the card, just like the vanilla Titan. Nvidia has all partners lock down Bios to 106% power limit though so no matter how high you overvolt unless you can remove the power limit the card will downclock when it reaches the power threshold.


That pic of their OCing utility had a 120% limit on it, though there could be a 680 in the system at the time...

I thought Nvidia gives freedom to the partners and it's their choice of whether or not they want to cover RMAs (by also choosing to raise the limits)?


----------



## cookiesowns

For those that have the card regardless of the version. Could you post the ASIC quality from GPU-Z? This would help!

EVGA SC owners chime in as well! The more data the better!!!

PS: There's a bios floating around HWBOT with an increased power limit, 116% IIRC.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> For those that have the card regardless of the version. Could you post the ASIC quality from GPU-Z? This would help!
> 
> EVGA SC owners chime in as well! The more data the better!!!


no one was retail cards yet


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> no one was retail cards yet


Taco does


----------



## damstr

Hell yeah for bios flashes for unlocked greatness. Crossing fingers hoping that's what happens. That will make me move to watercooling for sure. Haha


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> For those that have the card regardless of the version. Could you post the ASIC quality from GPU-Z? This would help!
> 
> EVGA SC owners chime in as well! The more data the better!!!
> 
> PS: There's a bios floating around HWBOT with an increased power limit, 116% IIRC.


It doesn't read asic quality:


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> PS: There's a bios floating around HWBOT with an increased power limit, 116% IIRC.


So...anyone know someone on the HWbot forums?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> It doesn't read asic quality:


Probably have to wait until the next version of GPU-Z is out.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So...anyone know someone on the HWbot forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to wait until the next version of GPU-Z is out.


If someone has a link, I'll try out the modified BIOS out tomorrow when my second card comes in and post results.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> It doesn't read asic quality:


what store did you rob?







no really where is it from, online or B&M?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what store did you rob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no really where is it from, online or B&M?


Stole it out NVIDIA's CEO's hands I did







! Nah I got it from EVGA the second it went up the first time.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what store did you rob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no really where is it from, online or B&M?
> 
> 
> 
> Stole it out NVIDIA's CEO's hands I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Nah I got it from EVGA the second it went up the first time.
Click to expand...

Overclock and bench that mofo!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Overclock and bench that mofo!


He did before. Maxing out at around 1150 core


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Overclock and bench that mofo!
> 
> 
> 
> He did before. Maxing out at around 1150 core
Click to expand...

Not bad. Would like to see this 116% BIOS in action though.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> It doesn't read asic quality:


Darn. Still deciding to get the Signature SC or Vanilla Titan for a new build. I guess I'll wait till March where stock should be more abundant so I can do some binning for TRI-SLI









Once GPU-Z is updated do you think you can try again for ASIC quality?


----------



## damstr

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899

In stock EVGA SC and SC Signature!!!!


----------



## dboythagr8

edit: links broken


----------



## WALSRU

Good stuff guys. Cancelled my Asus pre-order and snagged a regular version of the EVGA Titan.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> eVGA SC
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130899
> 
> eVGA SC Signature
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130898
> 
> in stock


FYI neither of those links work.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Good stuff guys. Cancelled my Asus pre-order and snagged a regular version of the EVGA Titan.


Same here, got the SC one for basically $20, w/ higher default clock, and $150 game coupons. Not cancelling my asus pre-order until I see it go to packaging though.

edit: just realized it's in-game currency... lol


----------



## virus86

Ill wait for Amazon since Ill get triple points. Should the $150 game coupon be included with the Titan?


----------



## mbreslin

So in my rush to get through the order process on the sc before it went oos I meant to do overnight shipping this time and just clicked too fast and got stuck with eggsaver again. Tried to see if I could change shipping but just got this email from the egg.

Thank you for contacting Newegg.

I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. However, I show that the order has already been charged successfully, we are unable to change the shipping method now. Thank you in advance for your understanding.

Oh well! Stock clocked tomorrow and SC probably on thursday. Still a good week eh!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> FYI neither of those links work.


Weird. I'll edit them out thnx


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So in my rush to get through the order process on the sc before it went oos I meant to do overnight shipping this time and just clicked too fast and got stuck with eggsaver again. Tried to see if I could change shipping but just got this email from the egg.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Newegg.
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. However, I show that the order has already been charged successfully, we are unable to change the shipping method now. Thank you in advance for your understanding.
> 
> Oh well! Stock clocked tomorrow and SC probably on thursday. Still a good week eh!


I did the same thing. So I quickly cancelled the order and re-ordered with next day shipping. Thankfully it went through but as I was cancelling the first order I was thinking to myself that it would be my luck that they would be sold out by the time I re-ordered with next day shipping. haha


----------



## Diverge

Mines still sitting at order verification. I've never had a newegg order take this long to get charged and go to packing... something seems odd. I've pretty sure I entered my CC security code correct, even though I went by memory cause I was rushing before it was OOS.

edit: As I was typing in a message to ask chat what's up with my order if finally went to packaging. So tomorrow maybe they'll ship it.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Mines still sitting at order verification. I've never had a newegg order take this long to get charged and go to packing... something seems odd. I've pretty sure I entered my CC security code correct, even though I went by memory cause I was rushing before it was OOS.


Mine took about 15 mins so don't worry.


----------



## dboythagr8

I looked at the links that I posted and why they were broken...got them from the neogaf thread:

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48302160&postcount=2298

then clicked on the links by damstr since they were the same yet it was failing in my post...and they go to api.vigilink before going to newegg.com.....

something doesn't seem right


----------



## virus86

Amazon:

Meoes my GTX Titan order apply to the "NVIDIA Free 2 Play Bundle" promotion?
Jaspreet:Hello. My name is Jaspreet. I'll be happy to help you today.
Rodney, may I know where you see the promotional link?
Me:http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_371335282_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1001029511&plgroup=2&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_r=1NSR1XVQNP04YM2CTMQG&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1496834942&pf_rd_i=B00966IRL8
Jaspreet:Thanks, I'll check it.
Thanks for waiting.
Rodney, I don't see this promotion applied to your order so I'll forward your order details to the marketing team and they'll respond within 24-48 hours through email.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I looked at the links that I posted and why they were broken...got them from the neogaf thread:
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48302160&postcount=2298
> 
> then clicked on the links by damstr since they were the same yet it was failing in my post...and they go to api.vigilink before going to newegg.com.....
> 
> something doesn't seem right


You can find the other cards by searching for the EVGA part numbers. They won't show when just searching for GTX Titan.


----------



## Diverge

Anyone know for sure when the Asus pre-orders are supposed to ship from Newegg? Is it definitely the 28th, and no sooner?

I want to see my EVGA ship before I cancel my Asus, but don't want to get stuck with 2 cards...


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Anyone know for sure when the Asus pre-orders are supposed to ship from Newegg? Is it definitely the 28th, and no sooner?
> 
> I want to see my EVGA ship before I cancel my Asus, but don't want to get stuck with 2 cards...


Supposedly a rep said that they will ship on either the 28th or that following Monday. I talked to a rep today and she didn't know anything.

EDIT: This is for the Asus card.


----------



## supermi

Gosh, I have 2 ASUS on pre-order...

Saw the EVGA's thanks for the links guys and ordered a sc and sc signature. Not super happy about paying $20 more for a tiny bump in clocks and another $40 on top of that for a t-shirt! But I guess that is the tax we pay for stock to be available quickly.

I got 2 day shipping so should get to my before the Asus would have shipped!!! that is good.
how many of you ordered them tonight?


----------



## Papermilk

All we need now is for someone to watercool four of these


----------



## CaliLife17

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT LINK!!

Just ordered 2 SC Titans from Newegg. Was hoping to get an EVGA if i could. So excited right now. Chose 3 day, since im still in cali, they charge me tax. Also got an email that i got charged to my Visa.

Really really excited about titan SLI. Thanks again for the link. Now to start benching my 680 FTWs before i install the titans.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Gosh, I have 2 ASUS on pre-order...
> 
> Saw the EVGA's thanks for the links guys and ordered a sc and sc signature. Not super happy about paying $20 more for a tiny bump in clocks and another $40 on top of that for a t-shirt! But I guess that is the tax we pay for stock to be available quickly.
> 
> I got 2 day shipping so should get to my before the Asus would have shipped!!! that is good.
> how many of you ordered them tonight?


I ordered a EVGA from them last week my first one will be here tomorrow. Got a 2nd from EVGA today and that'll be here on Wed. Can't wait. Finally get to put in work on my Surround setup with decent frames:thumb:


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT LINK!!
> 
> Just ordered 2 SC Titans from Newegg. Was hoping to get an EVGA if i could. So excited right now. Chose 3 day, since im still in cali, they charge me tax. Also got an email that i got charged to my Visa.
> 
> Really really excited about titan SLI. Thanks again for the link. Now to start benching my 680 FTWs before i install the titans.


did you use two cards/addresses to make that happen?


----------



## Diverge

I'll feel better and more assured that my order will ship soon as those SC's go out of stock. Don't want to be in a situation where their site messed up and allowed too many orders to go through for the amount of cards they have. The double whammy for that would be canceling a pre-order you already had.

I pre-ordered the Asus on the 22nd, and just place the order for the EVGA tonight. 2 day on the Asus, 3 day on the EVGA. Only want one card.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I ordered a EVGA from them last week my first one will be here tomorrow. Got a 2nd from EVGA today and that'll be here on Wed. Can't wait. Finally get to put in work on my Surround setup with decent frames:thumb:


EXCITING MAN!!!

I am coming off of 680 classified 4 way myself. I am seeing 20% plus increase in C3 with my 1350 -1400mhz overclocks over stock 680 and the 4gb seems to help as well. I am hoping the extra POWER and memory bandwidth and some waterblocks ..... and .... a modded bios destroy my old cards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am excited to see how your setup turns out!!! Surround is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> did you use two cards/addresses to make that happen?


Because they are 2 different products you can buy them both at the same time.

SLI Titans on Wed. I'm so freaking excited.


----------



## dboythagr8

I know the feeling. I cancelled and re-preorderd the Asus card so many times. Hope it works out for everyone.


----------



## dph314

This is ridiculous. I've had Chrome refreshing EVGA.com and Newegg.com for the past 2 hours and nothing changed for me when they went in stock. You guys are lucky.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> This is ridiculous. I've had Chrome refreshing EVGA.com and Newegg.com for the past 2 hours and nothing changed for me when they went in stock. You guys are lucky.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899

Still in stock man go go!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

2nd titan ordered thanks to the heads up







Looks like I'll have sli benchmarks by thursday


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> This is ridiculous. I've had Chrome refreshing EVGA.com and Newegg.com for the past 2 hours and nothing changed for me when they went in stock. You guys are lucky.


Why not sign up for auto-notify? This is what I did and both times as soon as I got the email on my phone i literally clicked the link and ordered the Titans through my phone.

Hope the Newegg Titans work out for yall and they don't pull em saying it was a mistake or some BS


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Because they are 2 different products you can buy them both at the same time.
> 
> SLI Titans on Wed. I'm so freaking excited.


The SC and signature editions are different cards so yes those can be ordered separatly. But he said he ordered 2 SC's and that is 2 of the same card


----------



## dealio

the EVGA SC and Signatures cards on Newegg are sort of hidden!, they dont show up in searching for "Titan". ... sort by price http://www.newegg.com/Desktop-Graphics-Cards/BrandSubCat/ID-1402-48?Order=PRICED

none of this preorder BS. amazon can eat it









i just got an SC, in stock, ships the 27th, free 2 days shipping with shoprunner


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> the EVGA SC and Signatures cards on Newegg are sort of hidden!, they dont show up in searching for "Titan". ... sort by price http://www.newegg.com/Desktop-Graphics-Cards/BrandSubCat/ID-1402-48?Order=PRICED
> 
> none of this preorder BS. amazon can eat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got an SC, in stock, ships the 27th, free 2 days shipping with shoprunner


Ok cool. I just thought it was odd that it went to a different address before redirecting to newegg.

That being said.....really tempted to go for a 3rd....


----------



## FenixPD

OK, so I cancelled my ASUS Titan that was still on pre-order from new egg and got EVGA SC Signature edition. But my regular EVGA Titan with stock clocks is arriving tomorrow.

Since the SC signature is running at a higher clock is there a way I can back up the bios from the EVGA SC Signature titan and flash it to the normal EVGA titan? Could there be any issues with doing this?

I hate it when one card is clocked higher and the other is not. I guess my OCD is effecting me... Please help


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Hope the Newegg Titans work out for yall and they don't pull em saying it was a mistake or some BS


Newegg should of just received these today so they are probably just being setup in the systems.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> the EVGA SC and Signatures cards on Newegg are sort of hidden!, they dont show up in searching for "Titan". ... sort by price http://www.newegg.com/Desktop-Graphics-Cards/BrandSubCat/ID-1402-48?Order=PRICED
> 
> none of this preorder BS. amazon can eat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got an SC, in stock, ships the 27th, free 2 days shipping with shoprunner


They're still not showing up for me!

And I am using the nowinstock website, didn't get a email or nothing.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> The SC and signature editions are different cards so yes those can be ordered separatly. But he said he ordered 2 SC's and that is 2 of the same card


ordered 2 SC cards. One to my parents house on my card, one to my house on the GFs card. also created seperate account for GF order.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> OK, so I cancelled my ASUS Titan that was still on pre-order from new egg and got EVGA SC Signature edition. But my regular EVGA Titan with stock clocks is arriving tomorrow.
> 
> *Since the SC signature is running at a higher clock is there a way I can back up the bios from the EVGA SC Signature titan and flash it to the normal EVGA titan*? Could there be any issues with doing this?
> 
> I hate it when one card is clocked higher and the other is not. I guess my OCD is effecting me... Please help


Heh I said the same thing earlier. Just sync them up when running SLI? Make the SC the master card?


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Tried to order 3, still a limit of 1 per. This is bullfungus.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Tried to order 3, still a limit of 1 per. This is bullfungus.


Why would I not even get an alert from nowinstock.net? I mean, could Chrome be bringing up old/cached versions of Newegg and EVGA? But even if it was, no reason I shouldn't be getting the nowinstock alerts. All my info is correct... Ah this blows. I guess I'll wait for the Asus.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Heh I said the same thing earlier. Just sync them up when running SLI? Make the SC the master card?


Do i have to use something like evga precision to sync them up? Or would there be an option in the nvidia software panel where I can make the SC the master and then the other one will have the same clocks?

Sorry I am not familiar with how this works. Can you please elaborate?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> ordered 2 SC cards. One to my parents house on my card, one to my house on the GFs card. also created seperate account for GF order.


thought it was something like that LOL

thanks !!!!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Tried to order 3, still a limit of 1 per. This is bullfungus.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I not even get an alert from nowinstock.net? I mean, could Chrome be bringing up old/cached versions of Newegg and EVGA? But even if it was, no reason I shouldn't be getting the nowinstock alerts. All my info is correct... Ah this blows. I guess I'll wait for the Asus.
Click to expand...

because they are hidden ... only model numbers.. http://www.newegg.com/Desktop-Graphics-Cards/BrandSubCat/ID-1402-48?Order=PRICED

still in stock BTW


----------



## damstr

I'm shocked that they are still in stock. Don't know if its because they aren't listed under "Titan" when you search or what.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brianmz*
> 
> By any chance do you have an ETA for the Titan Hydrocopper?


Said around March on the EVGA forums for the ones with blocks installed and just the blocks

NewEgg still has the SC and SC Signature in stock
SC
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130899
SC Signature
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Do i have to use something like evga precision to sync them up? Or would there be an option in the nvidia software panel where I can make the SC the master and then the other one will have the same clocks?
> 
> Sorry I am not familiar with how this works. Can you please elaborate?


I'm using Afterburner for my 580s, but there is a check box to sync the settings for the GPUs. If you put the SC Titan in slot 1, then the second card should sync to it's level. I'm assuming Precision has a similar option. Or you could just OC the standard Titan to SC levels. It's a very small bump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I'm shocked that they are still in stock. Don't know if its because they aren't listed under "Titan" when you search or what.


Most likely.

Hope PCIe 2.0 doesn't hold the Titans back too much


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I'm using Afterburner for my 580s, but there is a check box to sync the settings for the GPUs. If you put the SC Titan in slot 1, then the second card should sync to it's level. I'm assuming Precision has a similar option. Or you could just OC the standard Titan to SC levels. It's a very small bump.
> Most likely.


Would i have to always sync them every time I restart my computer or is it just one time and then I can leave it?
I guess I would not have to mess around with voltage settings either if I just want them both to be clocked at SC speeds?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Would i have to always sync them every time I restart my computer or is it just one time and then I can leave it?
> I guess I would not have to mess around with voltage settings either if I just want them both to be clocked at SC speeds?


Nope. Just check the box and click ok and you're good. One time is all it takes.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Nope. Just check the box and click ok and you're good. One time is all it takes.


Awesome! Can't wait to get my hands on these now!









Snow storms in my state may cause a delay though...


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Hope PCIe 2.0 doesn't hold the Titans back too much


x2 I'm still on X58!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Too bad we'll never be able to get our hands on that super shmexy sli bridge from the tri sli promo pics. I'd pay $100 for that thing without a hesitation.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Too bad we'll never be able to get our hands on that super shmexy sli bridge from the tri sli promo pics. I'd pay $100 for that thing without a hesitation.


NV rep on Neogaf said it's coming in Q2

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48030106&postcount=1736


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> NV rep on Neogaf said it's coming in Q2
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48030106&postcount=1736


You made my Q1







Now I almost don't want to watercool them, but it must be done.


----------



## Brianmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> NV rep on Neogaf said it's coming in Q2
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48030106&postcount=1736


Nice! +1


----------



## Shogon

You guys better post some hi-def shots of your Titans


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> NV rep on Neogaf said it's coming in Q2
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48030106&postcount=1736


BASTARDS! They had that sweet one for the GTX690 promo.

Think he's just kidding?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> BASTARDS! They had that sweet one for the GTX690 promo.
> 
> Think he's just kidding?


Don't think so. He posted when his article on geforce.com went live so I'd take his word for it:

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48028375&postcount=1701

Of course things could change. But NV could sell that thing for $100 and people would sap it up so why not. I mean..just look at the Titan price tag


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You guys better post some hi-def shots of your Titans


Got a brand new Sony Nex 5R for that!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Don't think so. He posted when his article on geforce.com went live so I'd take his word for it:
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=48028375&postcount=1701
> 
> Of course things could change. But NV could sell that thing for $100 and people would sap it up so why not. I mean..just look at the Titan price tag


You can't put a price on e-peen (well a reasonable one)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Is there a tangible difference between EVGA SC and Signature? In the same way that there was a difference for the GTX 680s? (more power phases).


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> You can't put a price on e-peen (well a reasonable one)


True but I actually have a "need" (well as much of a need for a luxury item as one can have) for Titan(s). I've got a NV Surround 120hz setup, and I have a Dell U3011. They will be put to good use here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is there a tangible difference between EVGA SC and Signature? In the same way that there was a difference for the GTX 680s? (more power phases).


No. Same clocks. You get a shirt, poster, stickers, mouse pad, and a nice box in the Signature edition.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is there a tangible difference between EVGA SC and Signature? In the same way that there was a difference for the GTX 680s? (more power phases).


Only the clocks, that's all. TBH it's worth the $20 difference when you're already spending $1000. Swallow an elephant, choke on a gnat


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is there a tangible difference between EVGA SC and Signature? In the same way that there was a difference for the GTX 680s? (more power phases).


You get a T-Shirt and mousepad with the signature version, otherwise they are the same card, same clocks.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> You made my Q1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I almost don't want to watercool them, but it must be done.


Someone should make a sexy bridge for watercoolers.


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Only the clocks, that's all. TBH it's worth the $20 difference when you're already spending $1000. Swallow an elephant, choke on a gnat


I understand his reasoning if he wanna pay 20 more bucks to get the SC version due to availability issue ie the regular one is out of stock and the SC is in stock. However, if he pays 20 bucks more just to have someone overclock it for him, then why is he even on overclock.net... the 2 cards are exactly the same, EVGA just put a higher clock bios on the SC version to get 20 more bucks from you, and in the case of the signature, they sell the T shirt, the mouse pad etc for 70 bucks.

Regarding binning, the SC and the Signature edition for this Titan is the exact same card as the vanilla, unlike the GTX 680 where they put extra VRM and phase power for higher overclockability. I highly doubt EVGA spend all the time to go through testing and validation to bin the GPU to make the extra 20 bucks.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> I understand his reasoning if he wanna pay 20 more bucks to get the SC version due to availability issue ie the regular one is out of stock and the SC is in stock. However, if he pays 20 bucks more just to have someone overclock it for him, then why is he even on overclock.net... the 2 cards are exactly the same, EVGA just put a higher clock bios on the SC version to get 20 more bucks from you, and in the case of the signature, they sell the T shirt, the mouse pad etc for 70 bucks.
> 
> Regarding binning, the SC and the Signature edition for this Titan is the exact same card as the vanilla, unlike the GTX 680 where they put extra VRM and phase power for higher overclockability. I highly doubt EVGA spend all the time to go through testing and validation to bin the GPU to make the extra 20 bucks.


Because it's an enthusiast card and the SC is/was available? Enthusiasts have excitement and want the card asap. EVGA isn't dumb and I'm sure they know what they're doing releasing cards that cost $20/$60 over MSRP instead of the standard edition.


----------



## mbreslin

It's not about getting the free tiny overclock it's about only having to pay 20$ more to get the card possibly weeks earlier. I could care less about the overclock as any cards I get will be pushed as far as they can go on water and will go further than the pittance evga ships sc with.

Hope people get a modded bios soon.


----------



## PowerK

Titans in da house!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Titans in da house!


*cough* jerk *cough*


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Titans in da house!


Hey *PowerK* can you check to see if you can get the power limit up to the 120% and voltage up to 1.25v, I read GIGABYTE's software program can do that.

PLEASE


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey *PowerK* can you check to see if you can get the power limit up to the 120% and voltage up to 1.25v, I read GIGABYTE's software program can do that.
> 
> PLEASE


Will do! Also, does Gigabyte have AfterBurner/Precision like tool ? I've always used MSI's AfterBurner.


----------



## Rei86

You can use Percision X with the Gigabyte Titan


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Will do! Also, does Gigabyte have AfterBurner/Precision like tool ? I've always used MSI's AfterBurner.


Precision works, but I do remember earlier today seeing something similar from galaxy or gigabyte and the snapshot showed a 120% power target and 1.25vcore adjustments ... maybe it is not released yet. I am hoping









It is called GIGABYTE OC GURU II
http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/216913/VIDEOCARDS_NVIDIA_GEFORCE_6_VIDEOCARDS/Gigabyte/NTITAN-6GD-B.asp


----------



## Diverge

I cancelled my order to re-order with 2 day shipping and rush delivery. want to make sure it gets here by friday









edit: Newegg must have changed their order process. In the past you couldn't cancel if it went to packaging, even if it didn't really go anywhere cause you ordered when no one is working. I guess you have up until packaging processes the orders now, which was something I complained about in the past to them.


----------



## sami23

hello everyone

I work in CGI and i am about to get a gtx titan for my 3d app first and secondly for gaming
i need the biggest single chip card since 3d apps don't use well dual chip set card
my current setup is a workstation with the following specs:

SuperMicro motherboard
12 cores/24 threads<(disabled) 3.07 ghz
48 gb ram
gtx 580 3gb

i have a couple of question as i am not a tek guy
the first one is will it fit on my motherboard as i had to force my gtx 580 into it(is it bigger or smaller than the 580?)
will the temp easily exceed my 580 temp,do i need more fans?, or should it be ok?
i heard about CPU bottle necking GPU (will i have that problem?)

Sorry if those question sound stupid but tek isn't really my field and searching the web doesn''t give much result as the titan is still new, i just know basic stuff.
if you know any other Pros and Cons about that setup any extra info i didn't think to ask about, i would be thankfull for tips from the pros.

sam.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It's the same as a GTX 580 in length. It will run cooler than your 580.

about the bottleneck, what CPUs are those? Sandy-EP, Westmer-EPs? I guess they are Westmeres (dual X56xx) judging by the clocks. You will most likely be bottlenecked in most games as they don't scale as well as in 3D apps. Why did you disable HT though?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> the EVGA SC and Signatures cards on Newegg are sort of hidden!, they dont show up in searching for "Titan". ... sort by price http://www.newegg.com/Desktop-Graphics-Cards/BrandSubCat/ID-1402-48?Order=PRICED
> 
> none of this preorder BS. amazon can eat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got an SC, in stock, ships the 27th, free 2 days shipping with shoprunner


Man... I'm not sure if I should just bite the bullet. Wait for new build, or just order Titan, and ripe out my cooling loop on the 580s, and air cool the sucker. I think I might pass and wait till march for RIVE and 3930K









EDIT-: Going to pass for now! who else is taking my spot now







Can't wait to see some ASIC quality and ocing results.


----------



## sami23

yes as i remember they are x56 something.

I ran some test while simulating fluid and rigid body simulation(i use Houdini from sidefx) and i noticed an increase in performance/speed without HT.(houdini uses cpu for simulation/sometime limited thread number).
On the other hand i found that render times were slightly faster with HT on(uses whole threads), since i can leave render over night it doesn't matter, while i need fast(relatively) preview while working i chose HT Off.

from what i have read around 3D forums, the HT doesn't give you much in 3d apps.At least not the one i am using.

if anyone knows any issue i might encounter i would be pleased to know before i get the titan.
i am getting it in a couple of hours.

thanks blastmaster for answering, good to know about the temp issue


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I know Houdini, good piece of software. The CPU should be faster with HT on, though I'm not sure if it depends on the version. It's a bit of a shame that you set up a 2P rig and halve the threads 

I mainly use c4d and it scales really well with HT 

Not sure if you use the 580 in some parallel redner steps, but Titan GPU acceleration might suck at first compared to your 580 since that one is more mature (Fermi drivers that is).


----------



## Alatar

The titan is the same size as the 580
You will most likely bottleneck the card in games due to your westmere Xeons being clocked relatively low (you'll still get a big jump in perf though)
However the card will not bottleneck because of that in professional applications
power consumption should be about the same (same amount of heat dumped into the case)
temps might even be better since the titan has a better cooler


----------



## Tatakai All

You lucky buggers! I read a bit through this thread and was wowed at all of you who are getting (a) Titan(s), then I read a post where someone is getting four of these







. Unbelievable! I really need to get a job that gives me the freedom to do something like that. Well can't wait for the hands on benches to follow.


----------



## sami23

On sidefx forum, one a developer told me that the card will work but not at optimal performance (eg: open Cl issues) and Houdini hanging on win8 (linux, win7 will have no issues thu)
We will have to wait for the 319 driver series in spring for things to be better, but those issues might only be related to Houdini.

True HT works very well with c4d and modo
I heavily used c4d and modo for a while but i had the feel to evolve and go deeper into 3d so i chose Houdini to add to my tools.
Blastermaster u can see an animation i did on my vimeo channel using c4d, hope you like it






using nitroblast and turbulence fd....
this is actually on TVs right now in Dubai.

Alatar thanks for the info, i am of course looking primarily at the titan for work purpose, i considered the quadro k5000 but this way out of my budget.
all this sounds pretty good, i think i ll get it after work.

PS: is it the right section in the forum to talk about those issues?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sami23*
> 
> On sidefx forum, one a developer told me that the card will work but not at optimal performance (eg: open Cl issues) and Houdini hanging on win8 (linux, win7 will have no issues thu)
> We will have to wait for the 319 driver series in spring for things to be better, but those issues might only be related to Houdini.
> 
> True HT works very well with c4d and modo
> I heavily used c4d and modo for a while but i had the feel to evolve and go deeper into 3d so i chose Houdini to add to my tools.
> Blastermaster u can see an animation i did on my vimeo channel using c4d, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using nitroblast and turbulence fd....
> this is actually on TVs right now in Dubai.
> 
> Alatar thanks for the info, i am of course looking primarily at the titan for work purpose, i considered the quadro k5000 but this way out of my budget.
> all this sounds pretty good, i think i ll get it after work.


That is awesome bro! I'm pretty much a noob in 3D, and I only do still images at the moment (2600K is the limit). Do you have c4d tutorials? These examples are what moved me to do 3D. There's a wide range of what people think is art but I believe only a few of them really come to life. This is another example where that happens, excellent work man


----------



## KnightVII

This guy plays Crysis 3 with 1 single Titan. He gets 60fps ( sometimes it drops to 55fps-40fps )
FPS: 70 without recording

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K overclock @ 4500 MHz
GPU: nVidia ASUS GTX TITAN
RAM: 2 x 4 GB (8GB) Crucial Ballistix Tactical CL8 1600MHz
Screen: 28" HANNSG HH281 1920 x 1200






Now think about it. SLI Titan with 3770k ( 1920x1080 or over ) will beat this single Titan in Crysis 3 and getting more fps.


----------



## Grzesiu

Vince Lucido just put down some impressive numbers with 4 way titans in 3DMark11. This was with only 1400MHz! He's got a long way to go.


----------



## Titanicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> This guy plays Crysis 3 with 1 single Titan. He gets 60fps ( sometimes it drops to 55fps-40fps )
> FPS: 70 without recording
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K overclock @ 4500 MHz
> GPU: nVidia ASUS GTX TITAN
> RAM: 2 x 4 GB (8GB) Crucial Ballistix Tactical CL8 1600MHz
> Screen: 28" HANNSG HH281 1920 x 1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now think about it. SLI Titan with 3770k ( 1920x1080 or over ) will beat this single Titan in Crysis 3 and getting more fps.


This is very interesting to me, so have signed up (been following both Titan threads for a while). Up until now I have been concluding it is overpriced based on performance, for me at least - so was not going to buy. Can anyone else with the actual card confirm these FPS in crysis 3, seems high compared to others I have seen? I can live without much AA, or any TBH as well as motion blur (wonder if that would save a few FPS, anyone know an accurate figure with the Titan?). Currently I have an EX58+i7920, and thought it was enough for anything in my ignorance lol (hence Iv been out the loop for a while), but will no doubt upgrade if I get a Titan

Thanks guys









[edit] a little bit additional info


----------



## eR1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*


That 200% power target in EVGA precision is amazing. TiN said: "We use usual Precision X, all power/etc limits go from elsewhere, not Precision". So, does anyone here know how to accomplish this power target?


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Vince Lucido just put down some impressive numbers with 4 way titans in 3DMark11. This was with only 1400MHz! He's got a long way to go.


Isn't this similar to gurubio score on 3d Mark 11 HOF with quad 690s? For all we know, Vince could be going by the alias gurubio..lol..but, I would have expected much better than that all things being equal ln2, modded bios, etc.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Man... I'm not sure if I should just bite the bullet. Wait for new build, or just order Titan, and ripe out my cooling loop on the 580s, and air cool the sucker. I think I might pass and wait till march for RIVE and 3930K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-: Going to pass for now! who else is taking my spot now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see some ASIC quality and ocing results.


better get that RIVE now, they've been discontinued. At least that's the info that some of the RIVE club members have been given by asus


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Do not have this card in Brazil. I can not buy yet.


----------



## dph314

Well I got a pre-order in on Amazon for the EVGA SC. I forgot...has anyone gotten any info on or had one ship from Amazon yet?

I got 4 ordered now, 2 from Amazon and 2 from Newegg. I hope I can cancel the the 2 that don't ship first in time, or else I'll be broke


----------



## fastpcman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey *PowerK* can you check to see if you can get the power limit up to the 120% and voltage up to 1.25v, I read GIGABYTE's software program can do that.
> 
> PLEASE


how do you measure the power limit and voltage of the graphics card if i wanted to do a benchmark??


----------



## fastpcman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Titans in da house!


what retailer??? i love gigabytes!


----------



## CryptiK

Hey dph, I got a couple on order too but we have one per customer limit and only one place selling them at a decent price, so had to order 1 EVGA SC and 1 Asus. See how we go. You going SLI?


----------



## Grzesiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Isn't this similar to gurubio score on 3d Mark 11 HOF with quad 690s? For all we know, Vince could be going by the alias gurubio..lol..but, I would have expected much better than that all things being equal ln2, modded bios, etc.


Something about gurubio's score never sat well with me. His physics score more specifically. He managed to score 20k at a claimed 5GHz, which I just don't see being possible. Nonetheless the key is in the details. Gurubio managed a 48747 point graphics score with quad sli 690s while Vince managed 55747. I'm sure he can push these cards much higher in time.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Titans in da house!


screenshot of OC Guru and powerlimit/voltage setting ffs

that hard?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Hey dph, I got a couple on order too but we have one per customer limit and only one place selling them at a decent price, so had to order 1 EVGA SC and 1 Asus. See how we go. *You going SLI*?


Oh yeah


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> screenshot of OC Guru and powerlimit/voltage setting ffs
> 
> that hard?


+1 also interested in this please take a SS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Oh yeah


Nice, same. Should demolish the Lightnings, TBH Crysis 3 maxed with CVAR configurator was just raping them to well under 50FPS with a single monitor. These will be my last purchase in awhile, still need funds for other *real life * things lol


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Nice, same. Should demolish the Lightnings, TBH Crysis 3 maxed with CVAR configurator was just raping them to well under 50FPS with a single monitor. These will be my last purchase in awhile, still need funds for other *real life * things lol


Damn. Yeah I haven't gotten it yet. I will soon though. It'll be one of the first games I play with them.

Well, good to see you here. Looks like we'll have a few from the Lightning thread moving on into here. Looking forward to a change of scenery


----------



## Rei86

So EVGA should be shipping my 1st Titan today, and Amazon still hasn't said anything about my other EVGA Titan









Oh well, I'll just twiddle my thumbs till than. BTW would like more real world benches from you owners that already has cards IN HOUSE.


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Damn. Yeah I haven't gotten it yet. I will soon though. It'll be one of the first games I play with them.
> 
> Well, good to see you here. Looks like we'll have a few from the Lightning thread moving on into here. Looking forward to a change of scenery


Yeah for sure nice to see a familiar face as it were. To give you an idea, 3-way SLI 3GB 580's at 950MHz with a 990X @ 4.4GHz = ~45FPS in CVAR maxed.......it's brutal.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Damn. Yeah I haven't gotten it yet. I will soon though. It'll be one of the first games I play with them.
> 
> Well, good to see you here. Looks like we'll have a few from the Lightning thread moving on into here. Looking forward to a change of scenery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for sure nice to see a familiar face as it were. To give you an idea, 3-way SLI 3GB 580's at 950MHz with a 990X @ 4.4GHz = ~45FPS in CVAR maxed.......it's brutal.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's rough.

Still debating on what I want to do display-wise. Should I enjoy 120fps min's in most games for a while, or go with a 1440p display right away?


----------



## CryptiK

I vote 1600P, make those babies worth it. Plus I prefer a 16:10 aspect ratio, love my Dell 3008WFP.

I'm a bad influence don't listen to me lol


----------



## mbreslin

Yay. 1 down 2 to go!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eR1k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 200% power target in EVGA precision is amazing. TiN said: "We use usual Precision X, all power/etc limits go from elsewhere, not Precision". So, does anyone here know how to accomplish this power target?
Click to expand...

Epower!

Ln2 on cpu and 0c on gpus... it's not exactly stock.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Vince Lucido just put down some impressive numbers with 4 way titans in 3DMark11. This was with only 1400MHz! He's got a long way to go.


Modded bios for 200% power limit?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> I vote 1600P, make those babies worth it. Plus I prefer a 16:10 aspect ratio, love my Dell 3008WFP.
> 
> I'm a bad influence don't listen to me lol


Yeah that's a little too much. After buying the Titans I shouldn't be spending anymore for another year or so, but I can't help it









Been looking at this one- http://microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor

Seems decent but I haven't had time to look up reviews yet.


----------



## tamngoman

hey i preordered mine when the nda was lifted from newegg. does anyone know when they will start shipping? i just bought it and didnt read anything lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah that's a little too much. After buying the Titans I shouldn't be spending anymore for another year or so, but I can't help it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking at this one- http://microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor
> 
> Seems decent but I haven't had time to look up reviews yet.


I've looked at that one many times in microcenter and its pretty nice but i feel like i'll regret going from 120hz to 60hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamngoman*
> 
> hey i preordered mine when the nda was lifted from newegg. does anyone know when they will start shipping? i just bought it and didnt read anything lol


The Asus titans? They should ship Thursday


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah that's rough.
> 
> Still debating on what I want to do display-wise. Should I enjoy 120fps min's in most games for a while, or go with a 1440p display right away?


Or do what I did, and do both:

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc_a.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> Vince Lucido just put down some impressive numbers with 4 way titans in 3DMark11. This was with only 1400MHz! He's got a long way to go.


Where did you get the bios from to unlock voltage?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> @ that Gigabyte guy: screenshot of OC Guru and powerlimit/voltage setting ffs
> 
> that hard?


cmon guy? whats up?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Or do what I did, and do both:
> 
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc_a.htm
> Where did you get the bios from to unlock voltage?


Wondering the same thing. It seems gigabyte is the leader with the titan's allowing 120% TP and 1.25v


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wondering the same thing. It seems gigabyte is the leader with the titan's allowing 120% TP and 1.25v


I still don't think they actually unlocked the voltage. I thought those screenshots were from 680s?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I still don't think they actually unlocked the voltage. I thought those screenshots were from 680s?


That screenshot is from a GTX Titan page so i'm not sure

http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/216913/VIDEOCARDS_NVIDIA_GEFORCE_6_VIDEOCARDS/Gigabyte/NTITAN-6GD-B.asp


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That screenshot is from a GTX Titan page so i'm not sure
> 
> http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/216913/VIDEOCARDS_NVIDIA_GEFORCE_6_VIDEOCARDS/Gigabyte/NTITAN-6GD-B.asp


Clocks are stock 680 clocks.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Clocks are stock 680 clocks.


I've never seen a 680 with 1.25v available tho alatar. You're probably right


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Not possible, all cards will have the same power target, 106%/95C


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Not possible, all cards will have the same power target, 106%/95C


Those limits are set in hardware, right? Meaning you'd need to hardware mod them like kingpin did to get higher.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Not possible, all cards will have the same power target, 106%/95C


Yes can you be clear and say that the tdp target is not bios moddable? You could nip a lot of speculation in the bud right now.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Those limits are set in hardware, right? Meaning you'd need to hardware mod them like kingpin did to get higher.


If thats the case i'll cancel all my titans. I refuse to buy a locked down card that i'll have to hardware mod


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Those limits are set in hardware, right? Meaning you'd need to hardware mod them like kingpin did to get higher.


Nope you can crank it up a bit by flashing the eprom chip (it holds the vga bios)
Currently we don't have it and there aren't any people around who have succeeded hex editing (KGB is bigest hope or an overcloker leaking it.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Those limits are set in hardware, right? Meaning you'd need to hardware mod them like kingpin did to get higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope you can crank it up a bit by flashing the eprom chip (it holds the vga bios)
> Currently we don't have it and there aren't any people around who have succeeded hex editing (KGB is bigest hope or an overcloker leaking it.
Click to expand...

Lol, which means it's done with an epower atm.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lol, which means it's done with an epower atm.


Ofcourse something not available to the general public


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Nope you can crank it up a bit by flashing the eprom chip (it holds the vga bios)
> Currently we don't have it and there aren't any people around who have succeeded hex editing (KGB is bigest hope or an overcloker leaking it.


What you're saying is pure speculation. I've seen the thread on XS about KGB's bios mods for 600 series cards, but that doesn't pertain to the titan. If it's locked down in the hardware no bios mod would matter unless you mod the hardware.

edit: either way, i'm keeping my titan order. I'm building a SFF gaming rig.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> What you're saying is pure speculation. I've seen the thread on XS about KGB's bios mods for 600 series cards, but that doesn't pertain to the titan. If it's locked down in the hardware no bios mod would matter unless you mod the hardware.


Hopefully jacob can clear the air and possibly save me 2K dollars if its indeed hardware locked


----------



## marcmartyn

Hi Jacob.

Know you when EVGA launch the TITAN HYDROCOPPER? I now I have an EVGA 690 Hydro Copper and I love it, but I want a SLI TITAN.

Greetings


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> Hi Jacob.
> 
> Know you when EVGA launch the TITAN HYDROCOPPER?
> 
> Greetings


was mentioned in an EVGA thread, sometime in mid march


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> Hi Jacob.
> 
> Know you when EVGA launch the TITAN HYDROCOPPER?
> 
> Greetings


Why dont you just buy titan and put an EK block on it?


----------



## DimmyK

Hello, beautiful













Quick and dirty overclock attempt: stock volts, +*180Mhz* GPU (*1163 Mhz* effective throughout whole run), stock memory, *85* C temp target, *106*% power target.



And cooling on this card is superb: fan produces gently whooosh @ 67%, very pleasant and not loud at all. And this comes from owner of multiple 3-slot DCII cards.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Hello, beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty overclock attempt: stock volts, +*180Mhz* GPU (*1163 Mhz* effective throughout whole run), stock memory, *85* C temp target, *106*% power target.
> 
> 
> 
> And cooling on this card is superb: fan produces gently whooosh @ 67%, very pleasant and not loud at all. And this comes from owner of multiple 3-slot DCII cards.


Pretty much right with the other member's run lastnight.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Hello, beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty overclock attempt: stock volts, +*180Mhz* GPU (*1163 Mhz* effective throughout whole run), stock memory, *85* C temp target, *106*% power target.
> 
> 
> 
> And cooling on this card is superb: fan produces gently whooosh @ 67%, very pleasant and not loud at all. And this comes from owner of multiple 3-slot DCII cards.


+1 too you sir for actually posting up numbers instead of just the damn box


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> What you're saying is pure speculation. I've seen the thread on XS about KGB's bios mods for 600 series cards, but that doesn't pertain to the titan. If it's locked down in the hardware no bios mod would matter unless you mod the hardware.
> 
> edit: either way, i'm keeping my titan order. I'm building a SFF gaming rig.


Well all those cards have been locked down trough bios starting with 4XX series so I don't see why this would be different.

The Epower isn't seen by the OS or by the card it just provides extra phases/juice also the pull of the original phases is fooled by reducing flow trough the measuring chip by having a second resistor/wire running parallel to it therefor splitting the current.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well all those cards have been locked down trough bios starting with 4XX series so I don't see why this would be different.
> 
> The Epower isn't seen by the OS or by the card it just provides extra phases/juice also the pull of the original phases is fooled by reducing flow trough the measuring chip by having a second resistor/wire running parallel to it therefor splitting the current.


Its not that we dont believe you. We'd just like a confirmation from evga's hardware rep.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Hello, beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty overclock attempt: stock volts, +*180Mhz* GPU (*1163 Mhz* effective throughout whole run), stock memory, *85* C temp target, *106*% power target.
> 
> 
> 
> And cooling on this card is superb: fan produces gently whooosh @ 67%, very pleasant and not loud at all. And this comes from owner of multiple 3-slot DCII cards.


Can't wait for mine


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> +1 too you sir for actually posting up numbers instead of just the damn box










I'm torn between work and new shiny toy, but I'll try to post some more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pretty much right with the other member's run lastnight.


That's good sign, card seems to be performing as it should.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Hello, beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty overclock attempt: stock volts, +*180Mhz* GPU (*1163 Mhz* effective throughout whole run), stock memory, *85* C temp target, *106*% power target.
> 
> 
> 
> And cooling on this card is superb: fan produces gently whooosh @ 67%, very pleasant and not loud at all. And this comes from owner of multiple 3-slot DCII cards.


Damn, was hoping a Titan would equal my SLI'ed 580's



Well, maybe when you have time to take your clock beyond "quick and dirty" it will.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> What you're saying is pure speculation. I've seen the thread on XS about KGB's bios mods for 600 series cards, but that doesn't pertain to the titan. If it's locked down in the hardware no bios mod would matter unless you mod the hardware.
> 
> edit: either way, i'm keeping my titan order. I'm building a SFF gaming rig.


Well, I haven't seen a working KGB mod for 690, and I have been searching for a while. A mod that unlocks the volt lock, and not just the power target.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Damn, was hoping a Titan would double my SLI'ed 580's
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe when you have time to take your clock beyond "quick and dirty" it will.


He's pretty much maxed. Titans only overclock to about 1150 on the stock bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Well, I haven't seen a working KGB mod for 690, and I have been searching for a while. A mod that unlocks the volt lock, and not just the power target.


KGB works on the 690. I used it a few months ago. Didnt get any higher overclocks with more voltage. The card wouldn't even respond to the higher volts


----------



## marcmartyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why dont you just buy titan and put an EK block on it?


I also thought about it, but I really like the look of copper Hydro. Now need know if it is worth the price.

Excuse my English. I'm Spanish and I'm learning it.

Thanks


----------



## Naennon

my cards arrived


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> He's pretty much maxed. Titans only overclock to about 1150 on the stock bios
> KGB works on the 690. I used it a few months ago. Didnt get any higher overclocks with more voltage. The card wouldn't even respond to the higher volts


That's my point..I don't think it works on voltage, but only on power target.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> I also thought about it, but I really like the look of copper Hydro. Now need know if it is worth the price.
> 
> Excuse my English. I'm Spanish and I'm learning it.
> 
> Thanks


Your English is fine and why dont you just wait for a heatkiller, koolance or XSPC block?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> That's my point..I don't think it works on voltage, but only on power target.


The bios showed an increase in voltage but the card would stay at 1.15v no matter what and would crash over 135% target power


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> I also thought about it, but I really like the look of copper Hydro. Now need know if it is worth the price.
> 
> Excuse my English. I'm Spanish and I'm learning it.
> 
> Thanks


In most cases it isn't not to mention the poor appliance of TIM and the use of non LM TIM.
Btw you English is pretty good, that's judging from this post please take regard as I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> my cards arrived


Someone just robbed an airport, what are you going to do beat the OCN team in [email protected]?








20 Titans


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> my cards arrived


ONE OF THOSE NEEDS TO BE MINE









p.s. where was that pic taken and what are they for?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> ONE OF THOSE NEEDS TO BE MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. where was that pic taken and what are they for?


Thats actually my house. He broke in while i'm at work.


----------



## Naennon

i dont know where it was taken
prolly taiwan and now they go into the asus box, the gigabyte box, the evga box ...


----------



## DimmyK

Some more quick runs:

3Dmark 11 extreme, 1163Mhz, 85c temp target, 106% power target



Firestrike. It crashed with +180, this run is +165 offset (1150Mhz effective), 85c temp target, 106% power target



Here for the reference, GTX 680 @ 1280/6670



I am planning to do gtx 680 oc vs titan oc when I will have time, probably later this week.


----------



## marcmartyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Your English is fine and why dont you just wait for a heatkiller, koolance or XSPC block?
> 
> I'll wait to see how they work under water. And will choose the hydrocopper or normal.
> 
> But I'm desperate to have some already!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Your English is fine and why dont you just wait for a heatkiller, koolance or XSPC block?
> 
> I'll wait to see how they work under water. And will choose the hydrocopper or normal.
> 
> But I'm desperate to have some already!!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. So sick of waiting for newegg to ship my asus cards but with the stock bios even on air they dont get super hot. I'm going to test my arctic coolers on them and see how they perform.
Click to expand...


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> He's pretty much maxed. Titans only overclock to about 1150 on the stock bios


Yup, seem's like that's the way thing's are shaping up.

I'm hoping SLI'd Titan's will be the card's to replace my 580's and have been avidly following development's.

:thumbsdow106%


----------



## marcmartyn

I have a great desire to see the result under water and some SLI under water. I hope that you receive the cards soon, lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> I have a great desire to see the result under water and some SLI under water. I hope that you receive the cards soon, lol


They're not going to be very much higher then air if not any. The stock bios has a hard limit of 265w the card can draw. After that limit it'll downclock.

OT Guys. Where can i get some high quality PCI-E riser cable's so that i can plug into the bottom of the card and not run it on the motherboard itself?


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They're not going to be very much higher then air if not any. The stock bios has a hard limit of 265w the card can draw. After that limit it'll downclock.
> 
> OT Guys. Where can i get some high quality PCI-E riser cable's so that i can plug into the bottom of the card and not run it on the motherboard itself?


Here ya go.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=pcie+riser+cable&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=7407823524&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=19285615621046960319&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_4zwjne6our_b


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They're not going to be very much higher then air if not any. The stock bios has a hard limit of 265w the card can draw. After that limit it'll downclock.
> 
> OT Guys. Where can i get some high quality PCI-E riser cable's so that i can plug into the bottom of the card and not run it on the motherboard itself?


Taobao or ebay I however do advise the more expensive ones as those 1 dollar things tend to break easily.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They're not going to be very much higher then air if not any. The stock bios has a hard limit of 265w the card can draw. After that limit it'll downclock.


Here's hoping a BIOS flash will do it and no hardware mod is needed. That's what I'm waiting to find out before I jump.


----------



## Stay Puft

Any objections?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-PCI-E-Express-16X-Riser-Card-Flexible-Ribbon-Cable-Extender-from-Motherboard-/271100304218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1ed65b5a


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Any objections?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-PCI-E-Express-16X-Riser-Card-Flexible-Ribbon-Cable-Extender-from-Motherboard-/271100304218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1ed65b5a


That's pretty long for a cable like that, might be a bad thing


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Any objections?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-PCI-E-Express-16X-Riser-Card-Flexible-Ribbon-Cable-Extender-from-Motherboard-/271100304218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1ed65b5a


so you plan on having your titan dangle out of the case for better air cooling? please post pics


----------



## WaXmAn

Nice, my order of the EVGA GTX Titan SC from NewEgg last night just shipped Can't wait!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Any objections?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-PCI-E-Express-16X-Riser-Card-Flexible-Ribbon-Cable-Extender-from-Motherboard-/271100304218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1ed65b5a


Why do you want the extender?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> so you plan on having your titan dangle out of the case for better air cooling? please post pics


I have 3 slot arctic coolers i'd like to test on them in SLI but when i eventually go Quad SLI the coolers will interfere with the other 2 cards which is why im considering 2 extenders


----------



## hatlesschimp

The Latest Titan update @ NCIX

ETA -

Queue based on their order dates (or invoice date for walk-in sales).

We'll release more information about the card release dates as it becomes available.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I have 3 slot arctic coolers i'd like to test on them in SLI but when i eventually go Quad SLI the coolers will interfere with the other 2 cards which is why im considering 2 extenders


You could just do this:


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Any objections?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-PCI-E-Express-16X-Riser-Card-Flexible-Ribbon-Cable-Extender-from-Motherboard-/271100304218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1ed65b5a


I'm using a PCI-e x1 riser for my sound card. While I was researching that purchase I learned that one must pay attention to what PCI-e spec is supported. For example, PCI-e 1.0 \ 2.0 etc. The cheap one's may not support the higher \ latest spec. Be cautious.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> The Latest Titan update @ NCIX
> 
> ETA -
> 
> Queue based on their order dates (or invoice date for walk-in sales).
> 
> We'll release more information about the card release dates as it becomes available.


NCix is a waste. Never will order from them again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You could just do this:


Is that a folding rig? 6 cards?







and that was sort of my idea


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Nice, my order of the EVGA GTX Titan SC from NewEgg last night just shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!


SAME


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> NCix is a waste. Never will order from them again
> Is that a folding rig? 6 cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that was sort of my idea


Yeah it was a folding rig, 6 9800X2s, so 12 GPUs, I remember reading a thread about it but I can't remember if the guy actually managed to get it working since the normal limit for GPUs is 8.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Nice, my order of the EVGA GTX Titan SC from NewEgg last night just shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!


Mine is still in the packaging phase. Where is yours shipping from?


----------



## dealio

newegg is shiiping!? mine still says "packaging" .. i ordered right at midnight.

at what time last night did you guys ordered?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well i must admit its not too bad for me. I'm flying out for work on the Tuesday to Italy and i don't think they would have made it to Australia by then. And here in Australia they are $1300 each and i got the 2 for $2100 delivered including insurance and express worldwide post.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> newegg is shiiping!? mine still says "packaging" .. i ordered right at midnight.
> 
> at what time last night did you guys ordered?


Same position as u


----------



## WALSRU

I ordered mine about 10:30 (est) last night when I saw the first post.


----------



## damstr

Ordered mine around 1046EST or 746 over here in Cali.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well i must admit its not too bad for me. I'm flying out for work on the Tuesday to Italy and i don't think they would have made it to Australia by then. And here in Australia they are $1300 each and i got the 2 for $2100 delivered including insurance and express worldwide post.


I know how you feel. I'm going to LA for the weekend so even if the cards arrive on friday i wont be able to play with them till monday.


----------



## Diverge

Mines still in packaging too. I'm on the east coast. Orignally ordered 11PM EST, then cancelled it and re-ordered with 2day shipping + rush order at 2:30AM EST.


----------



## damstr

Maybe they are shipping from different warehouses? My first Titan didn't ship till 7pm last night from the LA location.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Maybe they are shipping from different warehouses? My first Titan didn't ship till 7pm last night from the LA location.


Hopefully they have some at the NJ warehouse for the east coasters


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Hopefully they have some at the NJ warehouse for the east coasters


They do but i believe all current titans are at the los angeles warehouse


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They do but i believe all current titans are at the los angeles warehouse


I figured that, as there was an option to pick up the card at that location, rather than shipping it to your house.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah that's a little too much. After buying the Titans I shouldn't be spending anymore for another year or so, but I can't help it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking at this one- http://microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor
> 
> Seems decent but I haven't had time to look up reviews yet.


That's a good monitor, just got rid of mine after little more than a month, going 3-way 1080p, it's cheaper for me at this moment!


----------



## nagle3092

Stock Vantage



Stock 3Dmark11


----------



## Naennon

well...
use some overclocking pls


----------



## carlhil2

Well, maybe when you have time to take your clock beyond "quick and dirty" it will.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Damn, was hoping a Titan would equal my SLI'ed 580's
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe when you have time to take your clock beyond "quick and dirty" it will.


if my 580's were THAT fast, i might have kept them...........


----------



## nagle3092

3Dmark stock

Now for Heaven and Valley at 2560x1440 ultra



Heaven



Valley

Thats all for now, I'll get some overclocking done this week and then I'll have a comparison between gtx 660, gtx660 sli, gtx 680, and Titan.

*Got GeForce?
*

BTW anyone else that got theirs notice the mix of torx and phillips on the back? That kinda pisses me off, hope the backplate comes with all phillips screws.


----------



## marcmartyn

For a chip so powerful, it is not sufficient. Many are going to disappoint.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> For a chip so powerful, it is not sufficient. Many are going to disappoint.


If you don't have a Titan I suggest you find another thread to post in. Thanks!


----------



## Diverge

My newegg order finally shipped. Can't wait to get mine, it will be at least 2x faster than my current card (7950) and a lot quieter. Now all I need is the Ncase M1 to go to production so I can complete my SFF gaming rig


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Thats all for now, I'll get some overclocking done this week and then I'll have a comparison between gtx 660, gtx660 sli, gtx 680, and Titan.


are you kidding me?
some oc benches - immediately!


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe when you have time to take your clock beyond "quick and dirty" it will.


if my 580's were THAT fast, i might have kept them...........







[/quote]

They are a sweet pair. Both are 24 \ 7 stable @ 1025 \ 2325.

Don't know if EVGA is binning the chips or if I just got stupid lucky in the lottery. Since my luck in the lottery usually sucks I suspect the former.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Ncase M1 to go to production so I can complete my SFF gaming rig


HECK YES. We will be a club within the Titan club. SFF Titan club!

P.S. I don't consider the Prodigy SFF, I'm working on a case with a similar layout to the M1


----------



## freitz

Just ordered mine. Should be here in 3 days.


----------



## marcmartyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> If you don't have a Titan I suggest you find another thread to post in. Thanks!


I will get my EVGA Titan. No need to go to another thread.

Thanks


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> I will get my EVGA Titan. No need to go to another thread.
> 
> Thanks


Put your rig in your signature and please explain what your first post meant. We're all confused.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> HECK YES. We will be a club within the Titan club. SFF Titan club!
> 
> P.S. I don't consider the Prodigy SFF, I'm working on a case with a similar layout to the M1


I'm creating something too in the meantime. Just playing around with OpenBeam parts, also currently setup to similar layout of the M1.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> are you kidding me?
> some oc benches - immediately!




Almost the entire time it sat at 1150 core but it would fluctuate between 1150 1163 1175 and 1202, mostly on the lowered though.


----------



## Naennon

ok and powertarget/voltage?


----------



## DimmyK

Metro 2033, GTX 680 @ 1280/3335



Now, TITAN @ 1150/3251



~50% faster than highly OCed 680... Dat 384bit memory bus











On my card these offsets translate to 1150 boost/3251 memory. Stock voltage. Fan goes up to 70%. Temps hover around 85C.


----------



## damstr

My Newegg order finally shipped as well.


----------



## Joneszilla

My Titan is sitting in my house (delivered around 1pm). Figures I have to work late and wont be home till around 8.


----------



## nagle3092




----------



## mbreslin

More SC in stock at newegg, I really want a third but I guess there's no point in having 3 for my build until haswell.


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

I hate you all.


----------



## Descadent

if I was a single man with no baby I'd jump on 2x titans that are on newegg right now... if I did. I would be a single man.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if I was a single man with no baby I'd jump on 2x titans that are on newegg right now... if I did. I would be a single man.


My wife and I hashed out my 5k$ upgrade budget for my pc quite awhile ago so luckily there's been no friction ordering 2x1k$ titans.


----------



## virus86

Come on, Amazon!!!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Hopefully jacob can clear the air and possibly save me 2K dollars if its indeed hardware locked


I just preordered 2 EVGA Titans Super Clocked and I agree with you I do not want to pay 2K for locked hardware.


----------



## nagle3092

Also anyone that got one of the first batches from newegg your not gonna get your $150 promo. I already tried to get mine since it wasnt included but they just said it wasnt advertised with it at the time so its a no go. Would have been nice to have for PS2 and Hawken.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I just preordered 2 EVGA Titans Super Clocked and I agree with you I do not want to pay 2K for locked hardware.


just too bad that locked hardware is better than everything else on the market by a fair margin


----------



## fastpcman12

i just ordered my evga just now. the coupon was $150 came up too!

preored the asus, no coupon with the asus.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> just too bad that locked hardware is better than everything else on the market by a fair margin


Maybe for you but not for me who enjoys pushing his hardware.


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Maybe for you but not for me who enjoys pushing his hardware.


Yes!! That's MORE that 1\2 the fun for me also.


----------



## fastpcman12

are the gtx titans a limited run? can we expect to see windforce titans by gigabyte or msi lightnings?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> are the gtx titans a limited run? can we expect to see windforce titans by gigabyte or msi lightnings?


Yes they will be limited and there will be no non ref models. (however Evga has a non ref waterblock model as always.).


----------



## fastpcman12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Yes they will be limited and there will be no non ref models. (however Evga has a non ref waterblock model as always.).


ok

ok just wondering cause i saw zotac model being reviewed. i was thinking galaxy might release one too. made me question if this is really going to be limited or waht...


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah that's a little too much. After buying the Titans I shouldn't be spending anymore for another year or so, but I can't help it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking at this one- http://microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor
> 
> Seems decent but I haven't had time to look up reviews yet.


There is only one Monitor you should be purchasing.

http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc_a.htm


----------



## maarten12100

Has anybody already tested how these babies fold, if they even fold as I think it would be junk gromacs cores only since it isn't optimized yet.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Yes they will be limited and there will be no non ref models. (however Evga has a non ref waterblock model as always.).


They are not limited, its full production run card. There will not be non-reference cards though.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Yes they will be limited and there will be no non ref models. (however Evga has a non ref waterblock model as always.).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> They are not limited, its full production run card. There will not be non-reference cards though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This. Nvidia shot down that rumor awhile ago. Production will be just like any other card out there.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> They are not limited, its full production run card. There will not be non-reference cards though.


Well as long as they get less efficient dies not suitable for k20x and k20 they will.
However even if they produce just for the Titan instead they will still make a profit.


----------



## Kazumi

Waiting for mine to arrive. I got my name into the local shop as soon as the word "titan" was on the web..lol They got a shipment arriving soon and a card has my name on it..haha


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Has anybody already tested how these babies fold, if they even fold as I think it would be junk gromacs cores only since it isn't optimized yet.


I believe it needs a new FahCore version for optimization. It will probably be ~65% faster than a GTX 680 after optimization though. Folding is FP32 so you won't really benefit from the FP64 ALUs.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Waiting for mine to arrive. I got my name into the local shop as soon as the word "titan" was on the web..lol They got a shipment arriving soon and a card has my name on it..haha


I wish we had local pc shops around here, but the internet killed them all in the early - mid 2000s thanks to newegg and amazon lol. They were wayyyyy overpriced anyways since they had overhead.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Maybe for you but not for me who enjoys pushing his hardware.


It's not for me, it's for everyone. They produce the highest scores of any single gpu card in benchmarks. They're they fastest for everyone. Benches so far in this thread have already shown that a lightly overclocked titan destroys pushed 680s.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Benches so far in this thread have already shown that a lightly overclocked titan destroys pushed 680s.


They do? What benchmarks are you looking at?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form

Fastest Titan : 93rd -70.3fps
Fastest 680 SLI : 20th - 110.3fps

Dont get me wrong i love titan but they have a long way to go to be pushing around 680 SLI


----------



## nagle3092

One thing about this card is it runs hot no matter what. Just playing some PS2 with vsync on the card sits are 77c,


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They do? What benchmarks are you looking at?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form
> 
> Fastest Titan : 93rd -70.3fps
> Fastest 680 SLI : 20th - 110.3fps
> 
> Dont get me wrong i love titan but they have a long way to go to be pushing around 680 SLI


Maybe he meant 680's in general like a Titan vs highly overclocked 680.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> One thing about this card is it runs hot no matter what. Just playing some PS2 with vsync on the card sits are 77c,


Nvidia tuned the card for acoustic performance. That's the price consumers pay for a quiet card: high temperatures.


----------



## nagle3092

Its not that quiet, I might try some liquid pro on it and see how it it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They do? What benchmarks are you looking at?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form
> 
> Fastest Titan : 93rd -70.3fps
> Fastest 680 SLI : 20th - 110.3fps
> 
> Dont get me wrong i love titan but they have a long way to go to be pushing around 680 SLI


One to one, not v sli


----------



## marcmartyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Put your rig in your signature and please explain what your first post meant. We're all confused.


Already changed.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> One to one, not v sli


Ofcourse it beats up on a single 680. It has 75% more cuda cores and 50% more memory bandwidth.


----------



## freitz

Superclocked and signature up on Newegg. I ordered the superclock I couldn't find any difference between the two other then a expensive tee shirt... anyone else notice a difference?


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> One thing about this card is it runs hot no matter what. Just playing some PS2 with vsync on the card sits are 77c,


Maybe mount one of these?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Its not that quiet, I might try some liquid pro on it and see how it it.


It is gtx580 tdp in the same space being both cooler and quiter so I guess they did a pretty good job, or not?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Superclocked and signature up on Newegg. I ordered the superclock I couldn't find any difference between the two other then a expensive tee shirt... anyone else notice a difference?


That and a mousepad are the only difference. Oh, and a poster


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

These are the extra items in the Signature version:


----------



## mcg75

Sometimes things really turn out weird.

I sent newegg.ca a message this morning telling them how many orders they were losing not having the Titan listed.

Suddenly, they are now appearing on newegg.ca and I snagged an EVGA Signature series.

I canceled my pre-order with NCIX as I sent them a support ticket asking for more information last Friday afternoon and they couldn't bother to respond. So I cancelled NCIX.


----------



## mbreslin

evga.com has superclocked in stock, gogo


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> These are the extra items in the Signature version
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn! I jump the gun on friday and bought the vanallia EVGA GTX Titan from newegg. I really wanted the T shirt. I dont know why but i like it







. I usally buy the siganature edition but didint think they would come out that fast.









edit: Maybe they might sell the t shirts later.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Damn! I jump the gun on friday and bought the vanallia EVGA GTX Titan from newegg. I really wanted the T shirt. I dont know why but i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I usally buy the siganature edition but didint think they would come out that fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Maybe they might sell the t shirts later.


Buy a second one, you know you want SLI Titans anyway









Tshirt problem solved


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Buy a second one, you know you want SLI Titans anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tshirt problem solved


If only i had the money and i don't want go through sending first gtx titan back. (Which is still being shipped here) Maybe i might get a second titan.... we will have to see


----------



## trn

Newegg has the Asus cards showing pre-order for 2/28 shipping again. I went ahead an ordered a 2nd.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> If only i had the money and i don't want go through sending first gtx titan back. (Which is still being shipped here) Maybe i might get a second titan.... we will have to see


Great way to justify another card


----------



## marcmartyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> They do? What benchmarks are you looking at?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form
> 
> Fastest Titan : 93rd -70.3fps
> Fastest 680 SLI : 20th - 110.3fps
> 
> Dont get me wrong i love titan but they have a long way to go to be pushing around 680 SLI


Hi Stay

Know you if there a test in SLI. What is the difference between the GTX 690?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah that's a little too much. After buying the Titans I shouldn't be spending anymore for another year or so, but I can't help it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking at this one- http://microcenter.com/product/384780/EQ276W_27_IPS_LED_Monitor
> 
> Seems decent but I haven't had time to look up reviews yet.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one Monitor you should be purchasing.
> 
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc_a.htm
Click to expand...

Yeah I looked at those. I can't get one with dead pixels, it'd bug the hell out of me. They didn't have any A+'s in stock last time I checked a while ago, so I don't know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> evga.com has superclocked in stock, gogo


Yep, snagged a SC version off of EVGA about an hour ago 









And I have 2 EVGA coming in from TigerDirect, so I'll throw the better one in the bottom slot to run backup to my SC and sell the other for a bit of a profit I hope


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> These are the extra items in the Signature version:


The included shirt is probably extra small or medium anyways. Us manly men could never fit into one.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Its XL.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its XL.


Where are the backplates?


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Hello, beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty overclock attempt: stock volts, +*180Mhz* GPU (*1163 Mhz* effective throughout whole run), stock memory, *85* C temp target, *106*% power target.
> 
> 
> 
> And cooling on this card is superb: fan produces gently whooosh @ 67%, very pleasant and not loud at all. And this comes from owner of multiple 3-slot DCII cards.


I have the same settings in unigine and same core speeds and I can not manage to get average 70.2 fps I am getting like 64.5 - 65 and my Min FPS is like 31 - 33. I do not think my hardware is limiting me. Any idea why I am getting less performance?


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Sometimes things really turn out weird.
> 
> I sent newegg.ca a message this morning telling them how many orders they were losing not having the Titan listed.
> 
> Suddenly, they are now appearing on newegg.ca and I snagged an EVGA Signature series.
> 
> I canceled my pre-order with NCIX as I sent them a support ticket asking for more information last Friday afternoon and they couldn't bother to respond. So I cancelled NCIX.


I'm still waiting to hear from them as well. I've had one ordered since the 22nd and still haven't heard a peep from them. It's getting kind of annoying. I'm in no real rush, so I'll probably just wait it out, but damn, it would be nice to hear something.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I have the same settings in unigine and same core speeds and I can not manage to get average 70.2 fps I am getting like 64.5 - 65 and my Min FPS is like 31 - 33. I do not think my hardware is limiting me. Any idea why I am getting less performance?


How many processes do you have running? If he's anything like me, I only bench with about 30 processes running. I've seen people have 80+ processes and that could definitely cut FPS down by ~5.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from them as well. I've had one ordered since the 22nd and still haven't heard a peep from them. It's getting kind of annoying. I'm in no real rush, so I'll probably just wait it out, but damn, it would be nice to hear something.


Also waiting on NCIX.
For me, it won't be annoying unless the first week or March comes & goes & I still can't get a card.
Think how NCIX feels with everyone all antsy & having to tell everyone 'yes, we are still looking at the first week of march for cards. Same answer as yesterday, & the day before, & the day before that...."


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Also waiting on NCIX.
> For me, it won't be annoying unless the first week or March comes & goes & I still can't get a card.
> Think how NCIX feels with everyone all antsy & having to tell everyone 'yes, we are still looking at the first week of march for cards. Same answer as yesterday, & the day before, & the day before that...."


newegg had them listed as in stock.


----------



## Murlocke

Why didn't you guys just cancel and get it on Newegg? They had stock for a good 2 hours or so, just sold the last few a couple minutes ago. NCIX is not very reliable for new products, people had 680 preorders for months with them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=gtx+titan&x=0&y=0

Keep refreshing, they keep having cards show up randomly but they sell out in seconds. Probably from cancelled orders/declined credit cards.


----------



## dboythagr8

Woo. Plugged into the second pci slot so it's big brother can go up top tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> How many processes do you have running? If he's anything like me, I only bench with about 30 processes running. I've seen people have 80+ processes and that could definitely cut FPS down by ~5.


I only had about 45 processes open. I closed some out and I am trying the benchmark again.

EDIT: Oh wait... could I be getting less performance because I do not have my card in the first slot? although slot 4 on my motherboard still gets x16 PCI-e 3.0 speeds so this may not be it...


----------



## Votkrath

Asus and Gigabyte Titans have reached stores in the nordic countries now if that is of any interest.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Where are the backplates?


Mid march


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Mid march


How about Hydro Copper blocks Jacob- same timing?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I only had about 45 processes open. I closed some out and I am trying the benchmark again.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait... could I be getting less performance because I do not have my card in the first slot? although slot 4 on my motherboard still gets x16 PCI-e 3.0 speeds so this may not be it...


Most motherboard manuals say only use the top slot if your using 1 card. It may not be it, but no reason not to use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*


Hmm.. I wasn't aware the card had LEDs? Hopefully those aren't that bright.. I go out of my way to make sure my comp puts off very little light, as it sits right next to my home theater.


----------



## strong island 1

Hi Guys I am sure this has been mentioned but I still have a chance to cancel the order. The only version left on newegg was the superclocked evga version. Are all the evga versions refernce pcb's. I just want to make sure the ek blocks will fit.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Most motherboard manuals say only use the top slot if your using 1 card. It may not be it, but no reason not to use it.


Okay I will put the card in the first slot. Only reason I had it in the fourth slot was because I wanted to put the EVGA SC signature as the master card in the first slot. Since it has not come in yet I will just move this one up. Will I have to reinstall drivers?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hi Guys I am sure this has been mentioned but I still have a chance to cancel the order. The only version left on newegg was the superclocked evga version. Are all the evga versions refernce pcb's. I just want to make sure the ek blocks will fit.


They are all the same card (physically). Just make sure your order goes through before cancelling a preorder.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Okay I will put the card in the first slot. Only reason I had it in the fourth slot was because I wanted to put the EVGA SC signature as the master card in the first slot. Since it has not come in yet I will just move this one up. Will I have to reinstall drivers?


Shouldn't, I assume you installed the new Titan drivers that were released on the 21st? That could also be why you get less performance.

5FPS is also pretty minor, it could just be that you need a good ol' fashioned windows reinstall.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hmm.. I wasn't aware the card had LEDs? Hopefully those aren't that bright.. I go out of my way to make sure my comp puts off very little light, as it sits right next to my home theater.


You can disable it or dim it via software.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hi Guys I am sure this has been mentioned but I still have a chance to cancel the order. The only version left on newegg was the superclocked evga version. Are all the evga versions refernce pcb's. I just want to make sure the ek blocks will fit.


Yes all are reference pcb's









SC are slightly higher base clocks and Signature is the same as the SC plus a mouse pad and T-shirt


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hi Guys I am sure this has been mentioned but I still have a chance to cancel the order. The only version left on newegg was the superclocked evga version. Are all the evga versions refernce pcb's. I just want to make sure the ek blocks will fit.


All use the same pcb


----------



## strong island 1

all newegg had left was the superclocked signature, I wanted one so bad I ordered it. I cancelled it like twice and then reordered because I really shouldn't have bought it. I am so dumb for buying this. I just bought 2 680's with waterblocks about 6 months ago. I know the sli 680's are faster but once I get another titan I should be good for a long time.

I'm going to try and sell the 4gb 680's with the waterblocks really cheap. I just don't know where to sell them, I only have 17 rep. I would sell both with waterblocks for like $500. Hopefully I can sell them because now I am broke.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> They are all the same card (physically). Just make sure your order goes through before cancelling a preorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't, I assume you installed the new Titan drivers that were released on the 21st? That could also be why you get less performance.
> 
> 5FPS is also pretty minor, it could just be that you need a good ol' fashioned windows reinstall.


I am using the latest titan drivers. This could very well be the problem. I am going to install the old drivers and try again and report back.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Is there really that much difference from normal vanilla evga Titan and the superclock? Will I get the same results when I overclock and so its just a higher preset on the sc for people who don't overclock?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hmm.. I wasn't aware the card had LEDs? Hopefully those aren't that bright.. I go out of my way to make sure my comp puts off very little light, as it sits right next to my home theater.


You can adjust the brightness with this tool: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1869730


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Asus and Gigabyte Titans have reached stores in the nordic countries now if that is of any interest.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Mid march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Will this fit all Titans and will it be sold outside the US?


----------



## turbobnl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> all newegg had left was the superclocked signature, I wanted one so bad I ordered it. I cancelled it like twice and then reordered because I really shouldn't have bought it. I am so dumb for buying this. I just bought 2 680's with waterblocks about 6 months ago. I know the sli 680's are faster but once I get another titan I should be good for a long time.
> 
> I'm going to try and sell the 4gb 680's with the waterblocks really cheap. I just don't know where to sell them, I only have 17 rep. I would sell both with waterblocks for like $500. Hopefully I can sell them because now I am broke.


500 a piece or 500 for both?


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Is there really that much difference from normal vanilla evga Titan and the superclock? Will I get the same results when I overclock and so its just a higher preset on the sc for people who don't overclock?


There isn't really any difference. You can overclock that extra 5% with ease on your vanilla titan (and obviously more). The only reason for going for the clocked version is because of the theory that the overclocked version's chip has been tested for overclocking and might overclock better if you really wanna push your card.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Why didn't you guys just cancel and get it on Newegg? They had stock for a good 2 hours or so, just sold the last few a couple minutes ago. NCIX is not very reliable for new products, people had 680 preorders for months with them.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=gtx+titan&x=0&y=0
> 
> Keep refreshing, they keep having cards show up randomly but they sell out in seconds. Probably from cancelled orders/declined credit cards.


Newegg still just shows out of stock here, would be nice if they would let Canadians order from newegg.com but they don't (even though they still ship from the US...). I'm as impatient as a kid at Christmas but try to contain it.
I'm also one of those weirdos who still uses paper money, so generally get stuff walking into the store.


----------



## nagle3092

Gonna try to get some PPD numbers


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Gonna try to get some PPD numbers


I don't think you can fold yet, until the client is set up / optimized for Titan.

So...when do you guys think the one from EVGA.com will ship if it was listed as In Stock when I ordered 2 hours ago? Anyone get one from them, and how long did it ship after ordering? Not sure about the 2 from TigerDirect.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcmartyn*
> 
> Hi Stay
> 
> Know you if there a test in SLI. What is the difference between the GTX 690?


690 is just clocked lower then 680 SLI. Problem with the 690 is that it overclocks horribly


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Newegg still just shows out of stock here, would be nice if they would let Canadians order from newegg.com but they don't (even though they still ship from the US...). I'm as impatient as a kid at Christmas but try to contain it.
> I'm also one of those weirdos who still uses paper money, so generally get stuff walking into the store.


Newegg.ca has been showing the Asus in stock for the last 20 mins or more.


----------



## Clox

Nvmnd, was already mentioned...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I don't think you can fold yet, until the client is set up / optimized for Titan.
> 
> So...when do you guys think the one from EVGA.com will ship if it was listed as In Stock when I ordered 2 hours ago? Anyone get one from them, and how long did it ship after ordering? Not sure about the 2 from TigerDirect.


Its working right now saying 53k for the Titan


----------



## FtW 420

Searching newegg.ca again now still see 2 x Evga out of stock, the Asus titan still shows out of stock/discontinued.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobnl*
> 
> 500 a piece or 500 for both?


I'm sorry about posting this here but I would give them both with ek blocks for $500. I am so mad at myself. I just couldn't help buying the titan. I have a serious electronics addiction. Also I just read the ek sli bridge is not compatible with titan so I can throw that in also.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Its working right now saying 53k for the Titan


That's pretty darn good, what kind of unit?


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm sorry about posting this here but I would give them both with ek blocks for $500. I am so mad at myself. I just couldn't help buying the titan. I have a serious electronics addiction. Also I just read the ek sli bridge is not compatible with titan so I can throw that in also.


$250/piece?


----------



## dboythagr8

First run on Heaven 4.0, Stock everything. Highest the temp got was 76c out of the default 80c target.


----------



## strong island 1

Can the superclocked version be sli'd with the regular version. I hope when I go to buy a second the superclocked version is in stock. I can't believe I just ordered a titan. I promised myself I wasn't going to and I did anyway. This card just seems like nothing will come out this good for a long time and I couldn't help it.

Now I just have to save up for a block and backplate. Frozencpu is all sold out and ordering from ek direct is really expensive after the Euro to doller conversion.

Is there another place to buy a block from a US site.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> $250/piece?


yes for sure, I am now broke.

My Newegg order just went thru. It was really funny because I ordered and cancelled like three times because I couldn't make up my mind. I went to order it again and I had no money left because Newegg didn't release the funds from the cancelled orders yet. I called them and they were able to release my money so I placed the order again and now there is no turning back.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Can the superclocked version be sli'd with the regular version. I hope when I go to buy a second the superclocked version is in stock. I can't believe I just ordered a titan. I promised myself I wasn't going to and I did anyway. This card just seems like nothing will come out this good for a long time and I couldn't help it.
> 
> Now I just have to save up for a block and backplate. Frozencpu is all sold out and ordering from ek direct is really expensive after the Euro to doller conversion.
> 
> Is there another place to buy a block from a US site.


Yes the regular clocked version can be SLI'd with a superclocked edition. But both will run at the lowest clock though, the clock speeds of the regular card. But I'm sure the regular card could be overclocked so they both could match.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> *Can the superclocked version be sli'd with the regular version*. I hope when I go to buy a second the superclocked version is in stock. I can't believe I just ordered a titan. I promised myself I wasn't going to and I did anyway. This card just seems like nothing will come out this good for a long time and I couldn't help it.
> 
> Now I just have to save up for a block and backplate. Frozencpu is all sold out and ordering from ek direct is really expensive after the Euro to doller conversion.
> 
> Is there another place to buy a block from a US site.


Yes it can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Its working right now saying 53k for the Titan


Damn. Nice. My OC'd 680 only got a little over 20,000ppd. Is that with the NVCP setting enabled, or doesn't the extra DP setting help with folding?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Searching newegg.ca again now still see 2 x Evga out of stock, the Asus titan still shows out of stock/discontinued.


Sorry man, that was my dumb fault. I was looking at the Asus 690 not Titan.

Again, sorry.


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yes it can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Nice. My OC'd 680 only got a little over 20,000ppd. Is that with the NVCP setting enabled, or doesn't the extra DP setting help with folding?


I would assume it is just b/c titan is so much more than the 680. If the nvcp was enabled it would half to be more I would assume. Especially since it has been said [email protected] is not optimized for kepler. But I always thought that was b/c 680 was compute crippled. My 480 gets 20k min and up to 30k rarely for the good wu's.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Sorry man, that was my dumb fault. I was looking at the Asus 690 not Titan.
> 
> Again, sorry.


No problem, I have already gone in & paid for my Titan at NCIX so just waiting on that. Hopefully on time for early March or sooner!


----------



## Cheesemaster

Sales Order Number: RushOrder)
Sales Order Date: 2/26/2013 3:12:38 PM
Shipping Method: Newegg 3Day

1 x ($1069.99) EVGA 06G-P4-2793-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked Signature 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP, SLI Ready Video Card $1069.99
1 x ($150.00) NVIDIA $150 value in-game coin coupon $150.00
1 x ($-2.99) DISCOUNT FOR PREFERRED ACCOUNT$-2.99
1 x ($-150.00) DISCOUNT FOR AUTOADD #77461$-150.00
Subtotal: $1067.00
Tax: $80.25
Shipping and Handling: $9.48
Rush Order: $2.99
Total Amount: $1159.72

I wanted one sig Sc version for the goodies, One down two more to go! I am gonna three way SLI the tity's with a SC version cheese spread flavor!


----------



## PhantomTaco

SLI Titans up and running


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> I would assume it is just b/c titan is so much more than the 680. If the nvcp was enabled it would half to be more I would assume. Especially since it has been said [email protected] is not optimized for kepler. But I always thought that was b/c 680 was compute crippled. My 480 gets 20k min and up to 30k rarely for the good wu's.


I thought that had changed recently. Kepler now pulls more PPD than Fermi does.
Small database I found looking around - http://compdewddevelopment.com/projects/fah-gpu-statistics-database/index.php


----------



## dboythagr8

Nice

But that's at least a 1080p 120hz monitor...right?!


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> SLI Titans up and running


Great score!
but, I am disappointed as it is far below quad 690..may be I set my expectations too high
Tri Sli?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Gonna try to get some PPD numbers


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Its working right now saying 53k for the Titan


Without optimized kernel for this specific kernel that is pretty dam impressive.
Did you also try with DP on?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yes the regular clocked version can be SLI'd with a superclocked edition. But both will run at the lowest clock though, the clock speeds of the regular card. But I'm sure the regular card could be overclocked so they both could match.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yes it can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Nice. My OC'd 680 only got a little over 20,000ppd. Is that with the NVCP setting enabled, or doesn't the extra DP setting help with folding?


Thanks guys +rep'd.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's pretty darn good, what kind of unit?


7626
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yes it can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Nice. My OC'd 680 only got a little over 20,000ppd. Is that with the NVCP setting enabled, or doesn't the extra DP setting help with folding?


DP is enabled, I didn't try it with it off.


----------



## Existence

Strong Island, please check PMs.

Thanks.


----------



## turbobnl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm sorry about posting this here but I would give them both with ek blocks for $500. I am so mad at myself. I just couldn't help buying the titan. I have a serious electronics addiction. Also I just read the ek sli bridge is not compatible with titan so I can throw that in also.


let me know i have paypal ready =)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> *7626*
> DP is enabled, I didn't try it with it off.


Ah yes, I love getting those. Always bring in the most PPD with my 260's, and even my 690 when I let it fold.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Great score!
> but, I am disappointed as it is far below quad 690..may be I set my expectations too high
> Tri Sli?


That score is a good 15% faster then 1300 core 7970's in SLI.


----------



## nagle3092

I can honestly say that I have no reasonable use for another titan but I find myself still stalking newegg and evga waiting for another standard card to pop up. I think it might just be the sli bridge they showed that's making me want more. Then I would have to buy a different board though unless they come out with more than one version. DAMN YOU NVIDIA!


----------



## PowerK

Stay Puft, here's a BIOS of GTX TITAN (saved from GPU-Z)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44620147/GTX%20TITAN%20BIOS/GTX_TITAN.rom


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I thought that had changed recently. Kepler now pulls more PPD than Fermi does.
> Small database I found looking around - http://compdewddevelopment.com/projects/fah-gpu-statistics-database/index.php


I am not sure. Looks like it might have which is good.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Stay Puft, here's a BIOS of GTX TITAN (saved from GPU-Z)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44620147/GTX%20TITAN%20BIOS/GTX_TITAN.rom


Oke fun... But TPU already had it in their vga database a a week ago I used it to check if it could be used with KGB editor as I didn't have my own titan yet and still to date do not have dam you retailers get it in store and drop to the advised pricepoint


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> SLI Titans up and running


Would love to see them overclocked running Valley and any of the 3DMarks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Great score!
> but, I am disappointed as it is far below quad 690..may be I set my expectations too high
> Tri Sli?


Heaven has always scaled pretty linearly when it's come to GPUs. Not really surprised, wouldn't be surprised if he beat you in in-game benchmarks though.


----------



## dboythagr8

Some awesome news..

No games will launch for me. They keep crashing, or the driver keeps crashing. Titan 314.09 drivers..but benchmarks run fine










edit: Let me rephrase that...EA Origin games won't work. Tried Max Payne 3 and it was fine


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Would love to see them overclocked running Valley and any of the 3DMarks.
> Heaven has always scaled pretty linearly when it's come to GPUs. Not really surprised, wouldn't be surprised if he beat you in in-game benchmarks though.


lol..I had a bet with a few folks over on EVGA, this is why I have been tracking these benches religiously


----------



## PowerK

I tried Titans very briefly, last night.
Played Crysis 3 (for the first time) for about an hour. Unfortunately, I usually don't have enough spare time to play games during the weekdays.

Anyway, I tried overclocking and boom.. it went to 1100 MHz no problem on air. And with custom fan profile (a bit noisy), the max. temp reached was 69 degrees Celsius (GPU #1) during my Crysis 3 play last night. I think I can push it further and I'm going to try it this weekend. Good thing is, Friday is national holiday in Korea.
Honestly, I was very skeptical of the overclocking results I read on various reviews. (cherry picked samples for reviews).

From my brief overclocking experience last night, it makes me wonder why did Nvidia release Titan at 837 MHz reference clock ? I think they could've gone for 950 MHz easily. (or even 1 GHz).


----------



## exousia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> *Tableflip*!
> You linked to a GTX690


Haha fail on me that was first result on Amazon, I just saw the price and thought that was it, lol.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I tried Titans very briefly, last night.
> Played Crysis 3 (for the first time) for about an hour. Unfortunately, I usually don't have enough spare time to play games during the weekdays.
> 
> Anyway, I tried overclocking and boom.. it went to 1100 MHz no problem on air. And with custom fan profile (a bit noisy), the max. temp reached was 69 degrees Celsius (GPU #1) during my Crysis 3 play last night. I think I can push it further and I'm going to try it this weekend. Good thing is, Friday is national holiday in Korea.
> Honestly, I was very skeptical of the overclocking results I read on various reviews. (cherry picked samples for reviews).
> 
> From my brief overclocking experience last night, it makes me wonder why did Nvidia release Titan at 837 MHz reference clock ? I think they could've gone for 950 MHz easily. (or even 1 GHz).


You didn't have any issues with Crysis 3? Or any other Origin games?


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> lol..I had a bet with a few folks over on EVGA, this is why I have been tracking these benches religiously


It's all down to scaling, without a doubt across the board in every title the 2 Titans will be more consistent and provide better performance. But in those cases where 4 GPUs scale very well they'll get beat. Not sure by how much, but it will get beat.


----------



## dph314

Well my EVGAs from TigerDirect went from 'All Backordered' to 'In Process'. I...think that's a good thing?

Also, no movement on the one I nabbed from EVGA.com. How long does it take for them to ship out?


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Some awesome news..
> 
> No games will launch for me. They keep crashing, or the driver keeps crashing. Titan 314.09 drivers..but benchmarks run fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Let me rephrase that...EA Origin games won't work. Tried Max Payne 3 and it was fine


I was just playing Crysis 3 with my Titan with no issues.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Would love to see them overclocked running Valley and any of the 3DMarks.
> Heaven has always scaled pretty linearly when it's come to GPUs. Not really surprised, wouldn't be surprised if he beat you in in-game benchmarks though.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/1500#post_19391681

Ask and ye shall receive







.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> It's all down to scaling, without a doubt across the board in every title the 2 Titans will be more consistent and provide better performance. But in those cases where 4 GPUs scale very well they'll get beat. Not sure by how much, but it will get beat.


That's what I thought..so, one more to go..lol..I will be paying out another bet on that forum anywho


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Would love to see them overclocked running Valley and any of the 3DMarks.


I posted some vantage, 11, 13, heaven and valley scores a couple pages back.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> I was just playing Crysis 3 with my Titan with no issues.


Took me a couple of reboots but it finally worked. Weird.


----------



## damstr

Going to pick up my Titan now. Forgot UPS required a signature. Luckily my wife will be home tomorrow!


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will leave this here too









With Phantom Taco results (only one Titan entry so far, one for single and one for SLI)


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will leave this here too


You should put Taco's Titan


----------



## Aaranu

Sooo much money down here in Aus, but im thinking i might just have to buy two when evga releases the backplates. It will be a nice little birthday present for myself.


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/1500#post_19391681
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmm, the scaling only seems to be roughly 70%, whereas the 680 is scaling roughly 85-90%. With both GPUs overclocked I'd expect to see roughly 130FPS. Either the drivers aren't optimized or something's holding the cards back. I do know about the PSU, but something seems to prevent the typical 90% or so scaling seen on dual-GPUs.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Hmm, the scaling only seems to be roughly 70%, whereas the 680 is scaling roughly 85-90%. With both GPUs overclocked I'd expect to see roughly 130FPS. Either the drivers aren't optimized or something's holding the cards back. I do know about the PSU, but something seems to prevent the typical 90% or so scaling seen on dual-GPUs.


I'd say it's probably down to either my PSU deciding to fritz out on me or the drivers (after all these are release drivers for titan)


----------



## RJT

Just picked up my two Titans tonight! They are sooooo purdy.









They are going into my new build:
- intel 3930k w XSPC Raystorm waterblock
- Rampage IV Extreme X79 MB
- Corsair Dominator 16Gb(4x4) 2133MHz CL9 RAM
- Corsair HX1050W 80+Gold PSU
- Corsair Obsidian 900D Super Tower
- Evga Geforce GTX Titan 6Gb (x2) w EK Acetal-nickel waterblocks
- Patriot Pyro 240gb SSD
- Velociraptor 600gb HDD
- Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
- Yamakasi Catleap Extreme 2B 2560x1440p 120Hz monitor
- Custom water loop (redundant MCp655 pumps; 2x480 rads)
- LG Blueray/DVD/cd-wr

I will start building the "Kraken" this weekend.


----------



## dboythagr8

Well that's a downer. I thought it was fixed but now I can't get back into C3. It's giving me this error : nvwgf2um.dll. But it only happens when I try Origin games. I just loaded up 6-8 steam games and they all worked fine.


----------



## FenixPD

My EVGA Titan has hardly been working right. Tried running several games and benchmarks and I am getting anywhere from 1-15 FPS. I am using the latest drivers as well. This was not happening before when I had the card on a different slot. It started happening when I moved the card up to the first slot on the motherboard... Something is wrong and I do not think it is the card. I am currently installing a fresh copy of windows. I hate running into problems when I get new hardware!!! I just want to play...


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> My EVGA Titan has hardly been working right. Tried running several games and benchmarks and I am getting anywhere from 1-15 FPS. I am using the latest drivers as well. This was not happening before when I had the card on a different slot. It started happening when I moved the card up to the first slot on the motherboard... Something is wrong and I do not think it is the card. I am currently installing a fresh copy of windows. I hate running into problems when I get new hardware!!! I just want to play...


I agree, however, it seems whenever I upgrade something in my beast of a rig, something unexpected always comes up. Just walk through your troubleshooting steps, you'll nail it down eventually. Patience, young one. Soon, you will be gaming at 'buttery' smooth fluidity.


----------



## DimmyK

I did a few runs to test my overclocks. Had numbers from 680 prepared before swapping. This is how highly OCed 680 (1280/3335) stacks up against 1150/3225 Titan @ 2560x1440.



Settings/Screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I did a few runs to test my overclocks. Had numbers from 680 prepared before swapping. This is how highly OCed 680 (1280/3335) stacks up against 1150/3225 Titan @ 2560x1440.
> 
> 
> 
> Settings/Screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Nice graph DimmyK*, can you tell me how you calculate %faster, formulas? Please.


----------



## dph314

Damn that was a close one









I refreshed the EVGA SC'd page on Newegg and the button said "Add to Cart". So I went to town on it. Flew through the order and just as it was completed and the invoice came up, I get a notification from nowinstock.net saying they're In Stock. Clicked the link just for the hell of it and it was already on Auto-Notify again. I must have gotten super-lucky. I got my order in before even getting the alert they were in stock, and they were back _out_ of stock before I clicked it right away.

One of these orders has to ship already! I've already ordered about 6


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Damn that was a close one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refreshed the EVGA SC'd page on Newegg and the button said "Add to Cart". So I went to town on it. Flew through the order and just as it was completed and the invoice came up, I get a notification from nowinstock.net saying they're In Stock. Clicked the link just for the hell of it and it was already on Auto-Notify again. I must have gotten super-lucky. I got my order in before even getting the alert they were in stock, and they were back _out_ of stock before I clicked it right away.
> 
> One of these orders has to ship already! I've already ordered about 6


They all might ship together !!! LOL


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Nice graph DimmyK*, can you tell me how you calculate %faster, formulas? Please.


I used online calc, but formula can be found here: http://www.onemathematicalcat.org/algebra_book/online_problems/calc_percent_inc_dec.htm


----------



## damstr

Dammit UPS pulled some weird trickery and actually left the card at my apartment complex office when they said they would let me pick it up at their warehouse tonight. Oh well my other Titan gets here tomorrow so I'll just have to come home to 2 Titans. Sigh.

Haha just kidding but I was really looking forward to running one tonight to make sure it was all 100% good to go before I went SLI.

The latest Titan drivers are ok to use on my currently Lightning? Dumb question but thought I'd ask!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> better get that RIVE now, they've been discontinued. At least that's the info that some of the RIVE club members have been given by asus


RIVE isn't discontinued. Asus low level tech reps just aren't aware. Newegg has a date for when it'll be back in stock. I'm guessing they are working on a new revision or re-validating current stock for use with IVY-E / PCI-e 3.0X


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I used online calc, but formula can be found here: http://www.onemathematicalcat.org/algebra_book/online_problems/calc_percent_inc_dec.htm


Thank you very much my friend, +rep.

But I wanted the excel formulas to automaticcally calculate them. Nothing wrong with using a pencil though


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I used online calc, but formula can be found here: http://www.onemathematicalcat.org/algebra_book/online_problems/calc_percent_inc_dec.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much my friend, +rep.
> 
> But I wanted the excel formulas to automaticcally calculate them. Nothing wrong with using a pencil though
Click to expand...

Yeah just use the formula, but replace the numbers with Excel cells. Like use the columns that he used, and then in the total column, use a formula like ((A2 - A1) / A1) * 100. That'll give you the %









Then just drag the formula in the top cell down to the rest. The formula will use relative cells and automatically takes the values from the cells in that row, without having to manually enter a different formula for each row.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> They all might ship together !!! LOL


They all ship together = me screwed









Though, I would probably bin them and sell the others on eBay for $1,100. So...wouldn't be so bad I guess


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> I agree, however, it seems whenever I upgrade something in my beast of a rig, something unexpected always comes up. Just walk through your troubleshooting steps, you'll nail it down eventually. Patience, young one. Soon, you will be gaming at 'buttery' smooth fluidity.


Well I think I have nailed the problem... It appears something is wrong with the first PCI-E 3.0 slot on my board. When I put the card back in the fourth slot everything ran smooth as butter. Not sure why I get very low FPS in the first slot. I will need to use that first slot tommorow though when I get my second Titan. I have no idea whats causing this to happen. I have also already installed a fresh copy of windows.

Could the first slot be defective? I just got this board like 3 weeks ago and never had this problem.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Well I think I have nailed the problem... It appears something is wrong with the first PCI-E 3.0 slot on my board. When I put the card back in the fourth slot everything ran smooth as butter. Not sure why I get very low FPS in the first slot. I will need to use that first slot tommorow though when I get my second Titan. I have no idea whats causing this to happen. I have also already installed a fresh copy of windows.
> 
> Could the first slot be defective? I just got this board like 3 weeks ago and never had this problem.


Maybe a BIOS update from EVGA (Motherboard).


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> I agree, however, it seems whenever I upgrade something in my beast of a rig, something unexpected always comes up. Just walk through your troubleshooting steps, you'll nail it down eventually. Patience, young one. Soon, you will be gaming at 'buttery' smooth fluidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I have nailed the problem... It appears something is wrong with the first PCI-E 3.0 slot on my board. When I put the card back in the fourth slot everything ran smooth as butter. Not sure why I get very low FPS in the first slot. I will need to use that first slot tommorow though when I get my second Titan. I have no idea whats causing this to happen. I have also already installed a fresh copy of windows.
> 
> Could the first slot be defective? I just got this board like 3 weeks ago and never had this problem.
Click to expand...

There was nothing visibly wrong with the first slot? When you installed it in the first slot, was the whole tab pushed all the way into the slot?

What was usage/load like? Normal? Did you maybe use different PSU cables when it was in the first slot?

Just throwing some possibilities out there.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> There was nothing visibly wrong with the first slot? When you installed it in the first slot, was the whole tab pushed all the way into the slot?
> 
> What was usage/load like? Normal? Did you maybe use different PSU cables when it was in the first slot?
> 
> Just throwing some possibilities out there.


I tried other PSU cables and still has the same issue. I noticed in EVGA precision my Titan was only running at about 40 -47% power when I was getting around 1- 15 FPS. Tab also appeared to be pushed back and i did not notice any visible issues. Maybe the slot is not allowing as much power draw?

Karlitos - I may just search for a BIOS update for the board.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> There was nothing visibly wrong with the first slot? When you installed it in the first slot, was the whole tab pushed all the way into the slot?
> 
> What was usage/load like? Normal? Did you maybe use different PSU cables when it was in the first slot?
> 
> Just throwing some possibilities out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried other PSU cables and still has the same issue. I noticed in EVGA precision my Titan was only running at about 40 -47% power when I was getting around 1- 15 FPS. Tab also appeared to be pushed back and i did not notice any visible issues. Maybe the slot is not allowing as much power draw?
> 
> Karlitos - I may just search for a BIOS update for the board.
Click to expand...

Hmm. Running with such a low Power usage seems like it could be a problem with the PCIe slot or the cables. But since you said you used the same cables on the other slot and it worked fine, that rules out the cables and the card itself. I think it's safe to say it's the PCIe-slot/board. If the BIOS update doesn't work, maybe it's the PCIe slot not producing the amount of power it should be to the card.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I tried other PSU cables and still has the same issue. I noticed in EVGA precision my Titan was only running at about 40 -47% power when I was getting around 1- 15 FPS. Tab also appeared to be pushed back and i did not notice any visible issues. Maybe the slot is not allowing as much power draw?
> 
> Karlitos - I may just search for a BIOS update for the board.


I'd suggest not testing/troubleshooting your 1st PCIe slot with your Titan. do you have a cheap throw away card to test with? If so use that. You'll be pissed if something is wrong with your PCIe slot and it takes out your $1000 card.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> I'd suggest not testing/troubleshooting your 1st PCIe slot with your Titan. do you have a cheap throw away card to test with? If so use that. You'll be pissed if something is wrong with your PCIe slot and it takes out your $1000 card.


True.

But yeah if the BIOS update doesn't work then I don't think there's much more you can do anyways. I'd just RMA the board right after the BIOS update.

Good God! Can't I catch a break







The charge for my card from Newegg just, well, UN-charged itself. Gone from my credit card's pending transactions. Probably means it's out of stock. But wouldn't one of them be reserved for me when the purchase went through? I thought someone said not too long ago that that's how Newegg works.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> True.
> 
> But yeah if the BIOS update doesn't work then I don't think there's much more you can do anyways. I'd just RMA the board right after the BIOS update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> I'd suggest not testing/troubleshooting your 1st PCIe slot with your Titan. do you have a cheap throw away card to test with? If so use that. You'll be pissed if something is wrong with your PCIe slot and it takes out your $1000 card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Maybe a BIOS update from EVGA (Motherboard).


I think the BIOS update fixed the issue. I put the card back in slot one and when i first started the Unigine valley benchmark it was slow for a few seconds then everything started running smoothly.









Thanks for helping guys









Everyone gets + Rep!


----------



## dboythagr8

Welp after messing around all night I've settled in on a clock offset of +161, and a memory offset of +107. Feel like I can easily hit 1200mhz on boost, and I just started messing with the memory clock. This card is going to be a beast under water.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Welp after messing around all night I've settled in on a clock offset of +161, and a memory offset of +107. Feel like I can easily hit 1200mhz on boost, and I just started messing with the memory clock. This card is going to be a beast under water.


What do you mean you been messing around all night to get +161mhz but you _feel_ like you can easily hit 1200mhz? You mean with the aid of lower temps from watercooling you could?

I guess it depends on if it's crashing or if it's throttling because of the Power Target. Lower temps might increase the stability, but I don't think it'll reduce power draw. So it crashes at anything higher than +161mhz, or throttles?


----------



## FenixPD

Succesful run using the first PCI-E slot on my motherboard. Score looks normal compared to what everyone else was getting with these settings in Evga Precision - GPU clock +180 / Power target 106% / Temp 85c

Temps actually never get to 85c hovered around like 82-83.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Gratz, Fenix.

You're putting that thing on water, right?


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Gratz, Fenix.
> 
> You're putting that thing on water, right?


My bank account took a big hit when I ordered 2 titans so I have to save up before I can put both on water.


----------



## Rei86

So from owners so far this cad runs really hot







Can't wait for WB to come out, anyone know if AquaComputer is coming out?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What do you mean you been messing around all night to get +161mhz but you _feel_ like you can easily hit 1200mhz? You mean with the aid of lower temps from watercooling you could?
> 
> I guess it depends on if it's crashing or if it's throttling because of the Power Target. Lower temps might increase the stability, but I don't think it'll reduce power draw. So it crashes at anything higher than +161mhz, or throttles?


I think I could on air. My temps never went above 77c, even with my target set at 90. I haven't had any crashes tonight on any OC, and right now I'm at +161 and +107. With that offset my boost settled in at 1163mhz. No artifacts or anything all night whether benchmarking or gaming.


----------



## h2spartan

So I plan on getting one of these in a couple weeks or possibly sooner. Is this card noisy? What does it sound like around 85 celcius? I dont want to have to buy a water block for it as i love the stock cooler's look a lot. (and it fits with my build's brushed aluminum theme)


----------



## KnightVII

Those who have SLI Titan how many fps you got in Crysis 3?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So I plan on getting one of these in a couple weeks or possibly sooner. Is this card noisy? What does it sound like around 85 celcius? I dont want to have to buy a water block for it as i love the stock cooler's look a lot.


Depends on how you set your fan profile. For me I game with headphones but when I took them off it wasn't that loud relative to the temps. My card has gotten over 80c, but again it depends on how aggressive you want to be on your profile and that will impact noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Those who have SLI Titan how many fps you got in Crysis 3?


On absolute max..2560x1600, Very High, 8x MSAA...I averaged about 23-25 fps. That's top end.

On High it was in the mid 40s

edit: ah, i missed your SLI note.


----------



## h2spartan

Another question for anyone....I think I recall reading something about the Titan being hard to get initially (that was to be expected) but will become more available or easier to get one later....much like the 690. Is this true or is it truely very limited in production and I will have a hard time getting one if I havent already?


----------



## Alatar

It's not a limited production card, the rumor was debunked by NV themselves.

Should be about the same as 690 availability


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just purchased a Titan! Will post validation asap! I thought about either A. Buying 2x 7970 Ghz or 2 x 680 4GBs but I really don't want to bother with multi card setups at the moment. So for about the same price as those 2 cards I got the best single GPU there is. It's expensive but I like what it brings to the table and I felt like spoiling myself.


----------



## Naennon

anyone got a link to msi afterburner 2.4.0?

nowhere to find...


----------



## cowie

Its ab beta 3.0 now
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So from owners so far this cad runs really hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for WB to come out, anyone know if AquaComputer is coming out?


I have heard nothing from Aquacomputer, Heatkiller, or XSPC about a GTX TITAN waterblock, yet. Hopefully they will announce something soon.


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

Has anyone water cooled the GTX Titan? If you have, can you share the temps and the OC levels,range, and benchmarks. Since the thermal boundary for the boost will be removed. I am anxious to know the OC range - Before I go and upgrade







Thanks


----------



## cowie

Should have one h70 modded by tonight and have one under dry ice tomorrow,to see how much we can pick up before its voltage starved and/or power limited


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruby Rabbit*
> 
> Has anyone water cooled the GTX Titan? If you have, can you share the temps and the OC levels,range, and benchmarks. Since the thermal boundary for the boost will be removed. I am anxious to know the OC range - Before I go and upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I did some bench runs and with my window open and fan maxed my card stayed below 50c, needless to say 1202 was as high as it would go. Even then it would downclock on and off a little (lowest to 1150) to stay within the TDP limit.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I did some bench runs and with my window open and fan maxed my card stayed below 50c, needless to say 1202 was as high as it would go. Even then it would downclock on and off a little (lowest to 1150) to stay within the TDP limit.


What were the benchmarks at 1202?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> What were the benchmarks at 1202?


I'll post them in a couple days, working on a comparison between 660/660sli/680stock&oc/titan stock&oc


----------



## hatlesschimp

I want the shirt from the sc sig evga. Lol

Who wants to sell theirs? $40 + $10 postage.

Thanks


----------



## C-BuZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I did some bench runs and with my window open and fan maxed my card stayed below 50c, needless to say 1202 was as high as it would go. Even then it would downclock on and off a little (lowest to 1150) to stay within the TDP limit.


I can't get mine higher than exactly 1202mhz either. Crashes/freezes at anything higher. Seems to also like downclocking at random.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I have heard nothing from Aquacomputer, Heatkiller, or XSPC about a GTX TITAN waterblock, yet. Hopefully they will announce something soon.


I already pulled trigger on EK block should be here friday with my card.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I want the shirt from the sc sig evga. Lol
> 
> Who wants to sell theirs? $40 + $10 postage.
> 
> Thanks


$50 for a tshirt. dang.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> $50 for a tshirt. dang.


Thats why I didn't spend the extra 70$ for the signature... t=shirt mouse pad and a black box... Didn't see myself using any of that.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Thats why I didn't spend the extra 70$ for the signature... t=shirt mouse pad and a black box... Didn't see myself using any of that.


at least you get a mousepad if you buy it out right...haha but $50 for a tshirt is crazy. maybe I'm just cheap when it comes to clothes.


----------



## maarten12100

http://www.overclock.net/t/1365374/videocardz-msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling

Don't think it is true as it would be ref only for the pcb.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I've asked a few times in this thread and I'm getting no action. So i upped the price. People are paying out on the shirt but secretly are looking forward to putting the shirt on and feeling evga titans sexiness on their skin and then walk tall and proud down the street.

Anyways so I WANT the stupid shirt alright! lol.

I got 2 vanilla Evga Titans on the way and if i had the chance i would have got one as a SC SIG. But NCIX didnt have them listed. I know Its not something ya wear out but at my work we all wear random shirts and think i would get good use out of one.

And now I'm thinking of trying to get the mouse Mat as long as its a material one like the Razer Goliathus. I need something soft when i lay my HD800s down.

Also whilst I'm trying to track items down. I'm looking to go all fan boy on my rig and get some Nvidia green colored cabling. Is there anywhere that sells complete cable kits?


----------



## Descadent

haha with $2k in two graphics card. your fanboy status is confirmed.


----------



## cowie

Whats all this about no non ref titan cards.... then i read this??
http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/

Wth i would have waited even if it will be 1200usd


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Whats all this about no non ref titan cards.... then i read this??
> http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/
> 
> Wth i would have waited even if it will be 1200usd


 It's somewhere over the rainbow........


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Whats all this about no non ref titan cards.... then i read this??
> http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/
> 
> Wth i would have waited even if it will be 1200usd


Not true, none of the press releases say anything about lightning titans or twin frozr titans. All they say is that at cebit MSI will show NV Titans *and* some lighting cards along with their new TF5 cooler


----------



## Naennon

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/gtx-titan-user-review-946109.html

small review made by me and my gigabyte titan

u should be able to read it as guests

maximum stable clocks for benchmarks:

http://www.abload.de/img/octestuxq4s.jpg

resulting in 1125-1175 core clock


----------



## cowie

lmao









I still cant find anything about the titan lightning in the source anyways
http://www.techpowerup.com/180699/MSI-Teases-Gaming-Series-Motherboards-Graphics-Cards-and-All-in-One-Desktops.html

Edit
alatar yeah i cant find it either
They still do 7980 lightning too i guess

Btw nice little user review naennon


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> haha with $2k in two graphics card. your fanboy status is confirmed.


LOL! I know and its taken me over and I want to turn my rig into the Green Goblins Booty!

In the past I've never been this ridiculous in buying graphics cards. In fact Ive never had SLI before till i got the second 680. And all of my other PC's weren't even near high end. I think i had 3 cards in the past that were Raedons and only one was Nvidia. I cant remember the card numbers but i remember the boxes. Ill see if i can find the cards i used have.

Ive had a

Titans
Evga sli 680 FTW 4gb
Laptop ASUS G53 - 3d with Nvidia 360m
Gigabyte Radeon - HD 4850
Radeon - HD 4650
Nvidia - i remember it had 4 numbers and envolved a 6 or 7
Radeon - Early on i had something that had like 4mb of ram and another had 16mb and then 128mb ram lol its all blurry!


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I already pulled trigger on EK block should be here friday with my card.


I might wait to see what the other companies offer, but at least EK ditched the CSQ design and is an actual purchase option again.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Ive had a
> 
> Titans
> Evga sli 680 FTW 4gb
> Laptop ASUS G53 - 3d with Nvidia 360m
> Gigabyte Radeon - HD 4850
> Radeon - HD 4650
> Nvidia - i remember it had 4 numbers and envolved a 6 or 7
> Radeon - Early on i had something that had like 4mb of ram and another had 16mb and then 128mb ram lol its all blurry!


I've had
HD7850 LP
Gt 555m
GTX 570 SC
HD4870 2GB
HD4850 1GB
GTX 295
GTX 275
GTX 9800
GTX 8800
GT 7300 LP
Geforce gt 6600 (apple G5)
Geforce mx5200 (apple G5)
Ati 128Mb (apple G4)
Ati Fire... 16MB (Imac G3)

And I will have the Titan soon









Those are the ones I can remember however there were more old ones and a lot more onboards.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> haha with $2k in two graphics card. your fanboy status is confirmed.


He is from Australia. He paid much more that 2K for two Titans. Probably close to 3K for 2 from the last I had heard.

Seeing you in this thread a lot. Are you getting interested? Sure would love to see what a couple of Titans could do at your res of 7680x1440.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> He is from Australia. He paid much more that 2K for two Titans. Probably close to 3K for 2 from the last I had heard.
> 
> Seeing you in this forum a lot. Are you getting interested? Sure would love to see what a couple of Titans could do at your res of 7680x1440.


Nope got mine from NCIX $1019 each and The Canada - Aussie exchange rate made them cheaper again. They cost me $2080 in the end with shipping and insurance.

In Aus the cheapest I found was $1279 for the MSI or gigabyte. The Evga's and ASUS's were $1350


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> He is from Australia. He paid much more that 2K for two Titans. Probably close to 3K for 2 from the last I had heard.
> 
> Seeing you in this forum a lot. Are you getting interested? Sure would love to see what a couple of Titans could do at your res of 7680x1440.


nah, I'm just around really for the opinions and benchmarks people post. no way could I do titans right now when I have to have two for my monitors. maybe if they weren't 2k and were more around 1400-1600...but most I ever spent in graphics cards before were $860 for both my 670 4gbs and that was only 5 months ago. in last 10-12 years my max for graphics cards was $350 every two generations... until i ran into 1440p and surround 1440p


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Nope got mine from NCIX $1019 each and The Canada - Aussie exchange rate made them cheaper again. They cost me $2080 in the end with shipping and insurance.


Oh very nice








Was the rumor true about the Aussie price of $1500?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nah, I'm just around really for the opinions and benchmarks people post. no way could I do titans right now when I have to have two for my monitors. maybe if they weren't 2k and were more around 1400-1600...but most I ever spent in graphics cards before were $860 for both my 670 4gbs and that was only 5 months ago. in last 10-12 years my max for graphics cards was $350 every two generations... until i ran into 1440p and surround 1440p


Ya I wanted your res, but the GPUs haven't advanced enough imo for me to game on them the way I wanted to, with pretty high settings close to 60fps. Titan could be the ticket, but yes it has a high entry fee.


----------



## hatlesschimp

http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/search/?keyword-m=gtx%20titan

It looks like they weren't selling any they are dropping their prices and they have availability.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nah, I'm just around really for the opinions and benchmarks people post. no way could I do titans right now when I have to have two for my monitors. maybe if they weren't 2k and were more around 1400-1600...but most I ever spent in graphics cards before were $860 for both my 670 4gbs and that was only 5 months ago. in last 10-12 years my max for graphics cards was $350 every two generations... until i ran into 1440p and surround 1440p


The sky is the limit when you start pushing 1440p - 1600p surround lol budgets just keep going up up and up lol.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the rumor true about the Aussie price of $1500?


Most places were $1399 - $1499 AUD for the ASUS and EVGA and none were SC or SC SIG's

One place PCCASEGEAR had them for $1279 and they sold out quick.

Although i have a bit of a wait. Its going to work out for me because work has just oredered me to go to Itally next week so i wont see the cards for another 2 weeks after that. lol By then the price will probably be $1000 AUD which is where they should be when a 680 costs $750 - $800 and a 690 is $1150 - $1250.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/search/?keyword-m=gtx%20titan
> 
> It looks like they weren't selling any they are dropping their prices and they have availability.


Sheesh $1300 is the reduced price. No wonder they were not selling...... Everyone is just importing them like you.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> The sky is the limit when you start pushing 1440p - 1600p surround lol budgets just keep going up up and up lol.


I'm looking at going a 3 projector setup but all the 3d projectors that are surround enabled run at 720p which sucks and if i want 1080p it wont be 3d surround only one projector will work in 3dTV mode. Then i thought what if i got 4 1920 x 1080p projectors in 2x2 format and run 3840 x 2160p but then i would need to go 7970s or that Ares monster. I think the projector setup will be my next mission this time next year. 4k gaming with no bezels and without spending 20k on a 32" monitor.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sheesh $1300 is the reduced price. No wonder they were not selling...... Everyone is just importing them like you.


Weve had a big revolt against all the retailers about the prices. Somethings have ridiculous mark ups compared to other countries.

This article was publish on 13th Feb 2013.
http://www.news.com.au/money/cost-of-living/the-price-you-pay-for-being-an-aussie/story-fnagkbpv-1226576495570

LOL watch the video!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I'm looking at going a 3 projector setup but all the 3d projectors that are surround enabled run at 720p which sucks and if i want 1080p it wont be 3d surround only one projector will work in 3dTV mode. Then i thought what if i got 4 1920 x 1080p projectors in 2x2 format and run 3840 x 2160p but then i would need to go 7970s or that Ares monster. I think the projector setup will be my next mission this time next year. 4k gaming with no bezels and without spending 20k on a 32" monitor.


Triple 120 inch 3d projectors in surround would be epic!! The game would literally engulf you, crazy! With some Titans and the ability to go with very high AA settings would help with the 360 inches of jaggies.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I'm looking at going a 3 projector setup but all the 3d projectors that are surround enabled run at 720p which sucks and if i want 1080p it wont be 3d surround only one projector will work in 3dTV mode. Then i thought what if i got 4 1920 x 1080p projectors in 2x2 format and run 3840 x 2160p but then i would need to go 7970s or that Ares monster. I think the projector setup will be my next mission this time next year. 4k gaming with no bezels and without spending 20k on a 32" monitor.


I would dump my 1440p monitors to game on 3x 1080p projectors in surround with 3x 120" plus screens. 360" screen for surround gaming?!. yes please....but I don't have the room! so I'll just stick to 1440p surround or my single 1080p home theater projector


----------



## hatlesschimp

Look what us Aussie are resorting to. lol
http://www.news.com.au/money/cost-of-living/quality-meat-latest-currency-for-drugs/story-fnagkbpv-1226586368848

See the trouble is the new 3d monitors cant do 120fps @ 1080p and 3d like the ASUS VG278H Monitor


I was wondering it cant be that hard to make a Projector accept DVI-D and operate at 1080p @ 120mhz.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I would dump my 1440p monitors to game on 3x 1080p projectors in surround with 3x 120" plus screens. 360" screen for surround gaming?!. yes please....but I don't have the room! so I'll just stick to 1440p surround or my single 1080p home theater projector


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Triple 120 inch 3d projectors in surround would be epic!! The game would literally engulf you, crazy! With some Titans and the ability to go with very high AA settings would help with the 360 inches of jaggies.












Here is the Optoma GT750 i bought and later realized it didn't work with nvidia 3d vision only 3dTV play. So i mounted it in the bedroom and my missus and i watch TV and old Seinfeld episodes lol - She had never watched Seinfeld before lol.
Its near 100" screen @ 5 foot away. Short throw are awesome!
Also i nearly forgot to mention these GT720s & GT750s have zero input lag! I don't know how but they use them as the benchmark for testing latency with other projectors.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Optoma GT750 i bought and later realized it didn't work with nvidia 3d vision only 3dTV play. So i mounted it in the bedroom and my missus and i watch TV and old Seinfeld episodes lol - She had never watched Seinfeld before lol.
> Its near 100" screen @ 5 foot away. Short throw are awesome!
> Also i nearly forgot to mention these GT720s & GT750s have zero input lag! I don't know how but they use them as the benchmark for testing latency with other projectors.


How well do those projectors do in the day, and how long do the bulbs last?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Pretty good they are the brightest around. They are specifically made for gamers. Hence GT = Game Time. One guy reckons he carts his around to comps because of the latency advantage.

Ill see if i can find some pictures of the projector being used during the day.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I think the BIOS update fixed the issue. I put the card back in slot one and when i first started the Unigine valley benchmark it was slow for a few seconds then everything started running smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets + Rep!


I'm so happy when I can help someone


----------



## dealio

tracking update.... no storm delays in Indiana!!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> How well do those projectors do in the day, and how long do the bulbs last?


Ive made a post continuing on about 3d projectors over in the Nvidia 3d surround club thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/467682/official-nvidia-3d-vision-3d-surround-club/2730#post_19395650


----------



## Sujeto 1

I hope somebody who recieve this card soon, could make a video benchmarking with Metro 2033 on 1080p im talking something like this






using a simple camera recorder or the cellphone to record FPS drop and stuffs.

AND if that person also own a GTX 690 could compare boths Video cards

It would be great if someboday do it


----------



## dph314

From "Order Verification" to "Packaging"









So...anyone that got theirs from Newegg...how long am I going to be sitting at 'Packaging'? Also got the $2.99 Rush option, though I'm not too sure if that actually does anything.

Edit: Woohoo! Forget one going to packaging...I got the 2 EVGA from TigerDirect just updated as Shipped. Double
















Going to do some binning and keep the 2 of the 4 that are the best


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I hope somebody who recieve this card soon, could make a video benchmarking with Metro 2033 on 1080p im talking something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using a simple camera recorder or the cellphone to record FPS drop and stuffs.
> 
> AND if that person also own a GTX 690 could compare boths Video cards
> 
> It would be great if someboday do it


I can do that with SLI Titans. I get both Today. Going to be hard not putting them both in at the same time. Haha


----------



## Shiftstealth

What are you going to do with the ones that don't pass the bin?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What are you going to do with the ones that don't pass the bin?


I think he will keep those for himself


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What are you going to do with the ones that don't pass the bin?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will keep those for himself
Click to expand...

I'm going to keep the 2 best. Something tells me that they're all going to be relatively similar though. Unless I hit the jackpot, which doesn't really happen to me too often.

I don't know what I'll do with the other 2 though. Probably eBay or if anyone here wants them... Needless to say I'd give someone from here a slightly lower price than for eBay


----------



## hatlesschimp

Whats best for gaming?

2 or 3

I have 2 on order.

What would the value be of my *2x* Evga GTX 680 FTW 4gb + backplate graphics cards?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm going to keep the 2 best. Something tells me that they're all going to be relatively similar though. Unless I hit the jackpot, which doesn't really happen to me too often.
> 
> I don't know what I'll do with the other 2 though. Probably eBay or if anyone here wants them... Needless to say I'd give someone from here a slightly lower price than for eBay


Well eBay charges 40 dollar when you sell high end stuff


----------



## Shiftstealth

Well if anyone happens to want a GTX 690 for one let me know.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats best for gaming?
> 
> 2 or 3
> 
> I have 2 on order


I would say 2 would be enough, unless you're a stickler about having every setting maxed out all the time (like I am







)


----------



## Leyaena

Anyone who could tell me if there's any US-based vendors selling Titans and shipping them to the EU?
Considering the titans are 999 euros over here, I'd rather try and find one over in the US and pay for shipping if at all possible


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Anyone who could tell me if there's any US-based vendors selling Titans and shipping them to the EU?
> Considering the titans are 999 euros over here, I'd rather try and find one over in the US and pay for shipping if at all possible


I don't know how much it would cost, and I've never shipped anything internationally before, but I'm about to have 2 extra Titans I'll be looking to get rid of...


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I don't know how much it would cost, and I've never shipped anything internationally before, but I'm about to have 2 extra Titans I'll be looking to get rid of...


Why would you buy 4 of them just to get rid of 2 of them ?

Unless you plan on putting them on ebay or something.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well if anyone happens to want a GTX 690 for one let me know.


What's your price?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What's your price?


I'd only want to trade it for a titan. Straight.


----------



## marcmartyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Anyone who could tell me if there's any US-based vendors selling Titans and shipping them to the EU?
> Considering the titans are 999 euros over here, I'd rather try and find one over in the US and pay for shipping if at all possible


Hi.

If you do not find a dealer that does. I can calculate shipping to Belgium by DHL and if you buy the card, send it to my work address in Miami. From Miami I can send the card to Belgium.

May have cost about 100 Euros.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What's your price?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only want to trade it for a titan. Straight.
Click to expand...

straight trade a used 690 for a new Titan?

http://goodluckwiththatdude.com/


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> straight trade a used 690 for a new Titan?
> 
> http://goodluckwiththatdude.com/


Straight trade with the better card in my hand.

Http://waytobeniceontheforumsbro.com/


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> straight trade a used 690 for a new Titan?
> 
> http://goodluckwiththatdude.com/


ROFL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Straight trade with the better card in my hand.
> 
> Http://waytobeniceontheforumsbro.com/


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> straight trade a used 690 for a new Titan?
> 
> http://goodluckwiththatdude.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight trade with the better card in my hand.
> 
> *Http://waytobeniceontheforumsbro.com/*
Click to expand...

hey that URL is fake! reported!









sory, im just passing time joking around (good luck with joking around







)


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> hey that URL is fake! reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sory, im just passing time joking around (good luck with joking around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Seriously no reason to be like that on here.

The card has only been used for like 4 days now, i just got it. I like to try new hardware.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What's your price?


WTH, I quoted dph's post...

Good luck though shiftstealth 

so dph, what's your price?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I don't know how much it would cost, and I've never shipped anything internationally before, but I'm about to have 2 extra Titans I'll be looking to get rid of...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you buy 4 of them just to get rid of 2 of them ?
> 
> Unless you plan on putting them on ebay or something.
Click to expand...

I ordered from a couple different places to see which one would ship first. EVGA.com already charged my card for 1, TigerDirect already shipped 2, and Newegg's status just went to 'Packaging'. So I'll just do some binning and then sell them. Probably for the retail cost but maybe higher if I can get a few bucks extra.

Or if anyone here really wanted one and couldn't end up getting an order in, I could help them out








(_without_ ripping them off like the people on eBay are trying to)


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Seriously no reason to be like that on here.
> 
> The card has only been used for like 4 days now, i just got it. I like to try new hardware.


And I see no one doing the trade.

Gonna have to take the hit and sell it or just keep it. I suggest just keeping it.

Sold my 690 already and off to UPS to ship mine off.


----------



## RKTGX95

Not sure if anyone has thought of it but i have a great suggestion for the folks who don't plan to go the wet route on their Titan:

since the (stock) card has a window on it: (illustration 1)


Spoiler: illustration 1






why not make the best of it?

Why not place some sort of green (or any other color) LED or LED strip somewhere on the card. i guess a good place would be near the I/O of the card and directing the light across the heatsink or / in addition a spot near the blower fan to make a unique glow effect of it. (see illustration 2)


Spoiler: illustration 2







(The vision is a neat LED effect from the heatsink that glows through the clear window part and hopefully a unique effect with the blower fan)

If you aren't afraid of opening your 1K GPU (for the few who barely got one), why not make your 1000 bucks of ePeen even sexier? (especially since this card would probably suffer the same fate as the GTX 690, only stock cards. and even if not then stock cooler is unavoidable.

*note: the same would be possible on the GTX 690 as well but i guess it would be a little more difficult with the two smaller windows and the bigger fan and heatsink in the way that would interfere more with the lighting effect)


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I ordered from a couple different places to see which one would ship first. EVGA.com already charged my card for 1, TigerDirect already shipped 2, and Newegg's status just went to 'Packaging'. So I'll just do some binning and then sell them. Probably for the retail cost but maybe higher if I can get a few bucks extra.
> 
> Or if anyone here really wanted one and couldn't end up getting an order in, I could help them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_without_ ripping them off like the people on eBay are trying to)


True definition of Ballin.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I ordered from a couple different places to see which one would ship first. EVGA.com already charged my card for 1, TigerDirect already shipped 2, and Newegg's status just went to 'Packaging'. So I'll just do some binning and then sell them. Probably for the retail cost but maybe higher if I can get a few bucks extra.
> 
> Or if anyone here really wanted one and couldn't end up getting an order in, I could help them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (_without_ ripping them off like the people on eBay are trying to)
> 
> 
> 
> True definition of Ballin.
Click to expand...

Also the definition of good credit and high limits









But yeah, I think that's what I'll do. I'm hoping the references end up out-performing the SCs (orders are for 2 reference and 2 SCs). That way it'll cost me less in the end. But we'll see if the little extra binning EVGA did on the SCs pays off...

If the references do end up being better, I'll just get the SC BIOS and flash them for a higher stock clock.


----------



## Fieel

I WANT THIS SO BAD SO BAD SO BAD SO BAD SO BAD


----------



## maarten12100

Tell me more about how you think the gtx690 is the better card.


----------



## Murlocke

Paid for overnight. "Local delivery restriction, delivery not attempted"

Awesome. My driveway is fully shoveled. Now I have to go get it.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> I WANT THIS SO BAD SO BAD SO BAD SO BAD SO BAD


Man the Titan's PCB looks bad at the end where they turned the power adapters. You can tell its the identical PCB from the K20X.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Man the Titan's PCB looks bad at the end where they turned the power adapters. You can tell its the identical PCB from the K20X.


Wish EK made it a fullcover block, hopefully XSPC or the Heatkillers will fix that


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Tell me more about how you think the gtx690 is the better card.


Will do.

I play BF3. It gets higher FPS in that.


----------



## RR09SS

Well, i should have my Titan sometime in the next 5 or so hours. Too bad i work for the next 8


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Well, i should have my Titan sometime in the next 5 or so hours. Too bad i work for the next 8


Sucks bro, gl, hope you don't tweak out.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Man the Titan's PCB looks bad at the end where they turned the power adapters. You can tell its the identical PCB from the K20X.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Will do.
> 
> I play BF3. It gets higher FPS in that.


On my single Titan I was getting almost the same FPS @ 1440p as I was with my 690, not to mention it did feel a LITTLE bit smoother too.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*


Yes? You can see where the 8pin and 6 pin were turned?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Or just get a block that has entire PCB covered


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> On my single Titan I was getting almost the same FPS @ 1440p as I was with my 690, not to mention it did feel a LITTLE bit smoother too.












Really trying not to turn this into a gtx 690 vs titan, was just offering a trade.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Or just get a block that has entire PCB covered


Why not an air card that has a backplate so we don't have to see the pcb?


----------



## RR09SS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Sucks bro, gl, hope you don't tweak out.


Well luckily I live 1.5 miles from work. You best believe as soon as tracking says delivered that im out the door to grab it. No way im leaving $1k sitting on my doorstep.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Or just get a block that has entire PCB covered


I'd really love to see you guys try redesigning your blocks, or asking swiftech too. It's not that they're bad or anything, but it would be nice if it was a bit more flashy than just what looks like a sticker (I'm sure it probably isn't) on a plain black block. Either way, love you EVGA guys! These Titans are amazing.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Also the definition of good credit and high limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I think that's what I'll do. I'm hoping the references end up out-performing the SCs (orders are for 2 reference and 2 SCs). That way it'll cost me less in the end. But we'll see if the little extra binning EVGA did on the SCs pays off...
> 
> If the references do end up being better, I'll just get the SC BIOS and flash them for a higher stock clock.


Exactly my plan re: flashing SC bios on stocked card.

I had no idea how long before the SC would even be released so I got a stock as fast as I could, now I have a stock and an sc. I put the stock on ebay because it seems titans are going to be much easier to get than expected so I thought I might get rid of the stock and make a little money and finance my third titan in the process. I've seen about 10 cards or so so far go for 1500$/ea but it seems people trust eshops selling cards they don't even have yet versus me with my on hand card. I'm going to leave it up over the weekend after most people get paid on friday and if it doesn't sell just take it down and go the flashing route.

P.S. *hopefully* the tdp limit isn't hardware locked and a modded bios will come soon, that would make stock vs superclocked even more trivial.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Well luckily I live 1.5 miles from work. You best believe as soon as tracking says delivered that im out the door to grab it. No way im leaving $1k sitting on my doorstep.


Meh i've done it lol.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Exactly my plan re: flashing SC bios on stocked card.
> 
> I had no idea how long before the SC would even be released so I got a stock as fast as I could, now I have a stock and an sc. I put the stock on ebay because it seems titans are going to be much easier to get than expected so I thought I might get rid of the stock and make a little money and finance my third titan in the process. I've seen about 10 cards or so so far go for 1500$/ea but it seems people trust eshops selling cards they don't even have yet versus me with my on hand card. I'm going to leave it up over the weekend after most people get paid on friday and if it doesn't sell just take it down and go the flashing route.
> 
> P.S. *hopefully* the tdp limit isn't hardware locked and a modded bios will come soon, that would make stock vs superclocked even more trivial.


Well its a UEFI bios on the Titan. First ever for Nvidia. Might make modding it harder.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Or just get a block that has entire PCB covered


To be honest, i don't like the look at all.
All plain black, square-like with a sticker on it? :/

Want an advice? Most of the people that watercools loves the look of his case too, release nicer blocks









EDIT: and 300$ price increase just for your full block cover? The EK one will cost 90$...


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well its a UEFI bios on the Titan. First ever for Nvidia. Might make modding it harder.


LOL, what?
No, just... no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> To be honest, i don't like the look at all.
> All plain black, square-like with a sticker on it? :/
> 
> Want an advice? Most of the people that watercools loves the look of his case too, release nicer blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: and 300$ price increase just for your full block cover? The EK one will cost 90$...


Well, it's a black brick...


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Exactly my plan re: flashing SC bios on stocked card.
> 
> I had no idea how long before the SC would even be released so I got a stock as fast as I could, now I have a stock and an sc. I put the stock on ebay because it seems titans are going to be much easier to get than expected so I thought I might get rid of the stock and make a little money and finance my third titan in the process. I've seen about 10 cards or so so far go for 1500$/ea but it seems people trust eshops selling cards they don't even have yet versus me with my on hand card. I'm going to leave it up over the weekend after most people get paid on friday and if it doesn't sell just take it down and go the flashing route.
> 
> P.S. *hopefully* the tdp limit isn't hardware locked and a modded bios will come soon, that would make stock vs superclocked even more trivial.


I actually spoke to a representative from one of the Titan manufacturers, and he implied it was hardware done, and it probably would have to be hardware modded, but he said this wasn't coming from "him". Also, the superclocked isn't any different from the normal, all they did was provide a modest overclock that you could get yourself on the normal one without even trying.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Wish EK made it a fullcover block, hopefully XSPC or the Heatkillers will fix that


XSPC will but Heatkiller has yet to make a full cover block.

Waiting on AquaComputers blocks since they're full coverage also.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> LOL, what?
> No, just... no.
> Well, it's a black brick...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1365443/my-gtx-titan-will-not-boot-i-get-a-code-62/10#post_19396289

Yes, its a UEFI Bios.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has thought of it but i have a great suggestion for the folks who don't plan to go the wet route on their Titan:
> 
> since the (stock) card has a window on it: (illustration 1)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: illustration 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not make the best of it?
> 
> Why not place some sort of green (or any other color) LED or LED strip somewhere on the card. i guess a good place would be near the I/O of the card and directing the light across the heatsink or / in addition a spot near the blower fan to make a unique glow effect of it. (see illustration 2)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: illustration 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The vision is a neat LED effect from the heatsink that glows through the clear window part and hopefully a unique effect with the blower fan)
> 
> If you aren't afraid of opening your 1K GPU (for the few who barely got one), why not make your 1000 bucks of ePeen even sexier? (especially since this card would probably suffer the same fate as the GTX 690, only stock cards. and even if not then stock cooler is unavoidable.
> 
> *note: the same would be possible on the GTX 690 as well but i guess it would be a little more difficult with the two smaller windows and the bigger fan and heatsink in the way that would interfere more with the lighting effect)


*crickets*
nothing? not even implying that its a silly idea so i'd know?


----------



## KnightVII

It says Limit 1 GTX TITAN per household. How can I buy 2 Titans?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I actually spoke to a representative from one of the Titan manufacturers, and he implied it was hardware done, and it probably would have to be hardware modded, but he said this wasn't coming from "him". Also, the superclocked isn't any different from the normal, all they did was provide a modest overclock that you could get yourself on the normal one without even trying.


I have a feeling that the limit is in hardware but I can still hope. I won't be hardmodding as my soldering is just average and I'm really not prepared to chance it with 3 titans.

Hopefully your guy is wrong.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> *crickets*
> nothing? not even implying that its a silly idea so i'd know?


step 1: get rid of stock heatsink
step 2: mount waterblock


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Or just get a block that has entire PCB covered


You keep teasing us with this...release date please?...lol.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I have a feeling that the limit is in hardware but I can still hope. I won't be hardmodding as my soldering is just average and I'm really not prepared to chance it with 3 titans.
> 
> Hopefully your guy is wrong.


Really hope not. I'm getting sick of Nvidia and the partners wussing out on overclocking. Maybe they should ask Intel for some advice on how to allow the enthusiasts to do what we really want to do with our +$1,000 piece of hardware (thank you Performance Tuning Plan







). Even if they have to void the warranty because RMA costs are too high, it should be a choice if I want to void the warranty and unleash the card, and I don't see how EVGA would suffer since no costs would be incurred if I waived the warranty and fried it.

Well, on that note, just got a call from EVGA. The SC from them shipped. Looks like they'll all be coming in on the same day. Titan overload!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> It says Limit 1 GTX TITAN per household. How can I buy 2 Titans?


Buy 2 different versions and sync them, buy from 2 different stores, or wait until the next shipment.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> *crickets*
> nothing? not even implying that its a silly idea so i'd know?


I actually think it's a cool idea but I'm not sure how one would implement it since the fins and the acrylic are so close to eachother. I fear that you wouldn't get a nice effect because of that, and you'd also have to have some wires running into the card and any led strip would block some airflow.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> step 1: get rid of stock heatsink
> step 2: mount waterblock


i know this is crazy talk around here, but what if you don't want to Water cool the Titan? (or at least not in the first few weeks/months)'

also, it's a few LEDs for barely 20$ against 150$ of Water block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I actually think it's a cool idea but I'm not sure how one would implement it since the fins and the acrylic are so close to each other. I fear that you wouldn't get a nice effect because of that, and you'd also have to have some wires running into the card and any led strip would block some airflow.


i agree with the difficulties. essentially i hope for a few LEDs that would shine through the heatsink (which i guess is quite dense) and since it is aluminium the light would partially reflect and eventually some would get through the window.
LED strip would probably block airflow, and a few (strong) LEDs won't. the wires could be ran to the PCI-E connection side of the card and stealthy connected to a molex, though even then it's a mess.


----------



## DimmyK

*5 games and 2 synthetics, TITAN stock vs OCed to 1137/3375*



Settings/screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dph314

That is some awesome scaling right there







Looks a lot better than 670s/680s I would think right? Honestly, I haven't paid much attention to any stock 680 vs OC'd one in a while, but I know they don't scale all that well.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That is some awesome scaling right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better than 670s/680s I would think right? Honestly, I haven't paid much attention to any stock 680 vs OC'd one in a while, but I know they don't scale all that well.


I thought scalling was with multiple cards


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I thought scalling was with multiple cards


SLI Scaling vs OC Scaling


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> *5 games and 2 synthetics, TITAN stock vs OCed to 1137/3375*


That's really nice, more than I expected. Put's it right around a stock 690 without dealing with multi-gpu issues... and drivers are likely to improve Titan more than the 6XX series. Will be interesting in 3-4 months after Titan's drivers are better. I could see an overclocked 690 vs overclocked Titan trading blows, especially when games start using more than 2GB of VRAM.

You should really get 1337 core stable.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That is some awesome scaling right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better than 670s/680s I would think right? Honestly, I haven't paid much attention to any stock 680 vs OC'd one in a while, but I know they don't scale all that well.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought scalling was with multiple cards
Click to expand...

I mean scaling relative to the overclock. Like...rarely is it ever very close to a 1:1 ratio. I've seen many people say that 670s/680s are sometimes as bad as 1:2 (20% increase in clock speed for a 10% improvement in performance). Those Titan results are pretty damn good by comparison









But yes, there's different types of scaling


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> That's really nice, more than I expected. Put's it right around a stock 690 without dealing with multi-gpu issues... and drivers are likely to improve Titan more than the 6XX series. Will be interesting in 3-4 months after Titan's drivers are better. I could see an overclocked 690 vs overclocked Titan trading blows.
> 
> You should really get 1337 core stable.


Lol, I had my first evga 680 running @ 1337 GPU.







This card crashes @ 1202, no matter the voltage/temps though







I can run it @ 1189 tops with +37mv and lower memory clocks, but increased noise is not worth it to me. I think I found my sweet spot on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That is some awesome scaling right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot better than 670s/680s I would think right? Honestly, I haven't paid much attention to any stock 680 vs OC'd one in a while, but I know they don't scale all that well.


Yeah, the scaling is great so far, love the card. My 680 didn't scale like that at all. I also noticed that memory OC really helps with overall performance gains. Gee, 288GB/sec stock still not enough...


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Or just get a block that has entire PCB covered


Where is this block, I don't see it listed on the site? Also when is launch of it?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Lol, I had my first evga 680 running @ 1337 GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card crashes @ 1202, no matter the voltage/temps though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run it @ 1189 tops with +37mv and lower memory clocks, but increased noise is not worth it to me. I think I found my sweet spot on air.


My 680's maximum is 1173 after boost. My goal is 1150 on the Titan.

I'm assuming the Titan even at 1189 is quieter than the 680? I've heard nothing but good things about how loud the card is.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My 680's maximum is 1173 after boost. My goal is 1150 on the Titan.
> 
> I'm assuming the Titan even at 1189 is quieter than the 680? I've heard nothing but good things about how loud the card is.


It's quite loud for me with voltage bump @ 1189, default fan profile, to keep temp target of 85C. I don't want louder fan and don't want to up temp target. But remember, I'm coming from DCUII card, I'm spoiled a bit in that dept.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My 680's maximum is 1173 after boost. My goal is 1150 on the Titan.
> 
> I'm assuming the Titan even at 1189 is quieter than the 680? I've heard nothing but good things about how loud the card is.


Noise wise it's on par with my old 690, maybe a LITTLE quieter, but either way a very quiet card, probably the quietest 2 slot design I've ever seen/heard.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Lol, I had my first evga 680 running @ 1337 GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card crashes @ 1202, no matter the voltage/temps though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run it @ 1189 tops with +37mv and lower memory clocks, but increased noise is not worth it to me. I think I found my sweet spot on air.
> 
> 
> 
> My 680's maximum is 1173 after boost. My goal is 1150 on the Titan.
> 
> I'm assuming the Titan even at 1189 is quieter than the 680? I've heard nothing but good things about how loud the card is.
Click to expand...

Hell I'll be happy with 1100mhz and something decent on the memory. That alone is already a 25% overclock, and with the awesome scaling of these bad boys, it'll be great









We'll see the scaling comparison when I'm done with my testing. I'll have stock 680 Lightning numbers, overclocked +1400mhz Lightning numbers, and then stock and OC for Titan. Gotta get moving on the Lightning results, the Titans will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## damstr

I'm definitely doing a direct comparison to my 680 Lightning @ 1400/6800 tonight. Wife has both Titans!!!


----------



## dph314

Lucky wife! Even luckier husband


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> It says Limit 1 GTX TITAN per household. How can I buy 2 Titans?


Step 1: Buy second house.
Step 2: Order 2nd Titan.
Step 3: Sell second house.
Step 4: Enjoy SLI Titans.

Or get one delivered to a relative's house.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

How much will you be selling your Titan(s) dph?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> How much will you be selling your Titan(s) dph?


Well, first of all... I have 2 reference EVGA, and 1 SC'd and 1 SC'd Sig. coming in. So, I don't know which 2 I'll be getting rid of yet. But whichever ones I do, I think I'll try putting one on eBay to see if I can make ~$200 or so (I'm broke after these damn things







). Not sure if it'll sell or not, but I have a good rep on eBay so far, so it might. The other...I was thinking about maybe helping out someone from OCN, keeping the price close to retail (+ shipping).

If you or anyone else are interested because the stores are so backed up, PM me and I'll keep you posted


----------



## Avonosac

I'll be finishing joining this club when I get home from work. This is what I've had to deal with all day at work...



Ugggggh.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'll be finishing joining this club when I get home from work. This is what I've had to deal with all day at work...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugggggh.


if it's to much to deal with I'll give you a shipping label you can just smack on that box and I'll even have ups come pick it up


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> It's quite loud for me with voltage bump @ 1189, default fan profile, to keep temp target of 85C. I don't want louder fan and don't want to up temp target. But remember, I'm coming from DCUII card, I'm spoiled a bit in that dept.


Just let it go up to 90C, that should help a lot and is still very safe.

I definitely will run mine with a temp target of 90C.


----------



## xorbe

There were 7 stock evga Titans on Amazon late last night (direct / prime), and I grabbed one during the 12 minutes they were in stock.







Projected to arrive early next week.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Just let it go up to 90C, that should help a lot and is still very safe.
> 
> I definitely will run mine with a temp target of 90C.


90c wont help. It will only result in quieter fan. I'm hitting TDP wall long before 90c in some games and card just starts downclocking


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> There were 7 stock evga Titans on Amazon late last night (direct / prime), and I grabbed one during the 12 minutes they were in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projected to arrive early next week.


I woke very early in the morning and I saw the EVGA stock Titan's in stock. Grabbed one myself! I'm expecting it on March 6th.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'll be finishing joining this club when I get home from work. This is what I've had to deal with all day at work...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugggggh.


Cheers to overnight shipping!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Just let it go up to 90C, that should help a lot and is still very safe.
> 
> I definitely will run mine with a temp target of 90C.


I'm probably going to set it up as 85C = 100% fan speed (or whatever the top value is), and then just scale down from there. I know the chip can handle those temps, but something tells me I'll be keeping these cards for a while. I don't want them losing stability a year from now because I've been beating them up at 90C every day.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Cheers to overnight shipping!










I'll drink to that!

I talked to the Eggs chat rep last night, she was convinced I wasn't going to get my card until tomorrow. So I was upset about the shipping, woke up to a nice surprise this morning though







~20 hours from clicking buy to getting card from California.. I'll take it


----------



## maarten12100

There is still only one store here having them available and they still cost a thousand Euros.
Asus claimed Europe would have them by the 28th so maybe tomorrow will change things.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm probably going to set it up as 85C = 100% fan speed (or whatever the top value is), and then just scale down from there. I know the chip can handle those temps, but something tells me I'll be keeping these cards for a while. I don't want them losing stability a year from now because I've been beating them up at 90C every day.


Someone should look into doing "the mod". I had a GTX 480 that was kept at bay with an Antec 620, and the GTX 480 has an IHS where as the GTX 600s do not. I did it again for my over-voltable GTX 680, and it works great. At stock voltage I can run the fan at nearly minimum (through a fan controller) and still have it cool well. Depending on where the mounting holes are located, some brackets such as those designed for the 480/580 may fit.

(Edit : That is if you don't have a water-cooling loop ready to connect)


----------



## Hoodz

Got mine today add me up please


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm probably going to set it up as 85C = 100% fan speed (or whatever the top value is), and then just scale down from there. I know the chip can handle those temps, but something tells me I'll be keeping these cards for a while. I don't want them losing stability a year from now because I've been beating them up at 90C every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should look into doing "the mod". I had a GTX 480 that was kept at bay with an Antec 620, and the GTX 480 has an IHS where as the GTX 600s do not. I did it again for my over-voltable GTX 680, and it works great. At stock voltage I can run the fan at nearly minimum (through a fan controller) and still have it cool well. Depending on where the mounting holes are located, some brackets such as those designed for the 480/580 may fit.
> 
> (Edit : That is if you don't have a water-cooling loop ready to connect)
Click to expand...

I don't know if it'll be worth it. Fan noise has to be pretty loud to bother me while I'm playing a game, since the speakers do a pleasant job of drowning out the noise.

I'll be getting Power-related throttling, not Temp. So I probably won't even bother replacing the TIM unless I really need to, let alone doing The Mod.


----------



## dph314

Newegg SC'd Signature is in stock at Newegg! Go! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

Current time- 5:10pm EST

Looks like I'm late posting this, got the alert almost 20 minutes ago. They're still in stock, nice. Looks like they're starting to last a little longer now that the initial rush is over. Next wave of buyers will probably come forward once the price drops.

Oh and I also don't play Hawken, World of Tanks, or PlanetSide 2, so there will be some codes available for those that would like to buy them. At a discount of course


----------



## mbreslin

Arggggggh. I will wait. No reason to run 3 on my boring old chipset. Hurry up haswell.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Newegg SC'd Signature is in stock at Newegg! Go! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> Current time- 5:10pm EST
> )


damnit why did I get married and have babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

I got a Titan guys! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> and have babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I heard they figured out what causes this.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I got a Titan guys! I'm so happy!!!


Congrats buddy







I know exactly how you feel


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I got a Titan guys! I'm so happy!!!


Nice







Did you just order now from that Newegg listing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Newegg SC'd Signature is in stock at Newegg! Go! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> Current time- 5:10pm EST
> 
> 
> 
> damnit why did I get married and have babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Well, they're more expensive, but last a little longer. So it evens out



















All 4 Titans are coming tomorrow now! Good Lord.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Congrats buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel


Together, we're Titans!


----------



## fewness

Are the EVGA SC and SC signature the same card? I cannot tell any difference except for an extra T-shirt in signature package.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> All 4 Titans are coming tomorrow now! Good Lord.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I woke very early in the morning and I saw the EVGA stock Titan's in stock. Grabbed one myself! I'm expecting it on March 6th.


Looks like Amazon upgraded my eta from next week to tomorrow!


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Are the EVGA SC and SC signature the same card? I cannot tell any difference except for an extra T-shirt in signature package.


Yes, they are the same. Just come with extra's.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> All 4 Titans are coming tomorrow now! Good Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Indeed. That's pretty much exactly how I looked, ha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I woke very early in the morning and I saw the EVGA stock Titan's in stock. Grabbed one myself! I'm expecting it on March 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Amazon upgraded my eta from next week to tomorrow!
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Step 1: Buy second house.
> Step 2: Order 2nd Titan.
> Step 3: Sell second house.
> Step 4: Enjoy SLI Titans.


Finally, some practical advice around here.


----------



## kleinbird

EVGA has them in stock at the moment... I'm gonna personally wait it out for a bit till all the hype dies down (and hopefully the price). Have fun with your Titan's! I envy you.

http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=06G-P4-2791-KR


----------



## maarten12100

4 Titans how do you even justify that








I mean there is no full sli supporting game that can't be maxed at 3x 1440p 120hz so unless you're gonna us the for folding while not gaming.
Brutal


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Are the EVGA SC and SC signature the same card? I cannot tell any difference except for an extra T-shirt in signature package.


T-shirt, mousepad & poster.


----------



## maarten12100

They just became available as in stock while still at 950 euro minimum this is a very good sign.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Yes, they are the same. Just come with extra's.


Thanks!


----------



## Fallendreams

Look what the UPS man left me today... everyone at work is going to be jelly


----------



## fewness

A question about the 1 per household policy, is it OK I order 1 SC then order 1 SC signature?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> A question about the 1 per household policy, is it OK I order 1 SC then order 1 SC signature?


one way to find out. just make sure on separate orders

or make another account? has that worked for anyone?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 4 Titans how do you even justify that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean there is no full sli supporting game that can't be maxed at 3x 1440p 120hz so unless you're gonna us the for folding while not gaming.
> Brutal


Oh I'm not keeping all of them. You must have missed my post before that one. I ordered 4 from 3 different places and they all ended up shipping within like 8 hours of eachother. So I'm just going to bin the best 2 of the group and sell the other 2.


----------



## Evtron

Just snagged one of the EVGA store 30 min or so ago


----------



## Murlocke

Here my very rough overclock results. 1137 core at the moment. What kind of offsets are people running on their memory?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Oh I'm not keeping all of them. You must have missed my post before that one. I ordered 4 from 3 different places and they all ended up shipping within like 8 hours of eachother. So I'm just going to bin the best 2 of the group and sell the other 2.


Now you say it I recall, didn't look at the name


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Here my very rough overclock results. 1137 core at the moment. What kind of offsets are people running on their memory?


This is about the average so far (little above average)







Good score.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Looks like Amazon upgraded my eta from next week to tomorrow!


Well lucky you.... my cards status didn't change.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quick question. I want to get some new PCI-E cables for my rig. I want flexible ones, actually if they have it I would like one that have no stiffness at all, that will just droop like cloth. I saw the NZXT cables, but it looks like they are flexible but still sorta stiff.

Does anyone make cables out there that have no rigidness or stiffness to them?

Just got my 2x titans. Now time to try and leave work early and start to benchmark.


----------



## ChronoBodi

2 titans.... FFS im still waiting on my Newegg preorder of the Asus Titan and some of you have it already, what gives?

Also, you guys ARE loaded. I thought i was for getting 1 Titan alone... but damn.

is there a driver newer than 314.09? any driver that's not launch?


----------



## Phishy714

Mine will be coming in tomorrow!!!!

Can't wait to be in the club!


----------



## Murlocke

Seems very easy to find maximum OC on this card. It either fails within 3 minutes, or doesn't fail at all.

On my EVGA SuperClocked, Maximum is +140 on core and +120 on memory. TDP at 104%, Temp Target at 90C. This is 1137-1176 core depending on application which seems about the same as all Titan owners. The card is definitely limited by it's power draw and not the actual card.

Also anyone else finding while overvolted or not, maximum OC remains the same? +38mv or +0 and +140 is stable but +150 is not. Might be worth noting since you may not need to overvolt to reach your card's maximum OC until we get some modified BIOS.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Here my very rough overclock results. 1137 core at the moment. What kind of offsets are people running on their memory?


bah... that Titan deserves a 2560x1440 monitor, come on. It REALLY stretches its leg at that resolution which the GTX 680 doesn't do too hot in.

If only 2560x1440 monitors had more cheap options... There is, at Microcenter and from Monoprice for $400 roughly, and the usual Korean monitors, but, MOAR people get these monitors, the better.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> bah... that Titan deserves a 2560x1440 monitor, come on. It REALLY stretches its leg at that resolution which the GTX 680 doesn't do too hot in.
> 
> If only 2560x1440 monitors had more cheap options... There is, at Microcenter and from Monoprice for $400 roughly, and the usual Korean monitors, but, MOAR people get these monitors, the better.


I had a Dell U2713H and Samsung 970D which have far better quality than your average Korean 1440p monitor. and I still prefer my 55" HX929 1080p TV as a monitor. It's no comparison to be honest. I am not impressed with any 1440p monitor on the current market that i've tested. They all have subpar blacks, backlight bleeding, and uniformity issues. I know some people will say "no they don't!", but that's just because they haven't seen a $3000 TV at work.

To each his own, I know hardly anyone can afford to drop 3 grand on a TV and use it as a monitor, so 1440p monitors are quite good in that regard. But sadly, all they got going for them is sheer resolution in comparison to high end flagship TVs.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

I'll wait for the GTX Titan Ultras. Nvidia still does Ultras, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## Fallendreams

The monitor Overclocking went well









85hz on ASUS PB278Q


----------



## Aftermath2006

anybody know if they r doing a evga high flow bracket for titan like they did the 680


----------



## dboythagr8

Got my second one in today



So I did sync them together in Precision..but the base/boost clocks are still different. Is the only way I can fix that is to flash the SC BIOS to a standard?


----------



## Aftermath2006

so i just checked the part numbers for the 680 bracket and the titan bracket and there the same so the 680 high flow bracket will work on the Titan


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Got my second one in today


Beautiful


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Getting 3 of mine in Friday, and the other 2 early next week. No, I'm not going 5 Way SLI







, It's for binning and the extra card is going in a Micro Rig.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Getting 3 of mine in Friday, and the other 2 early next week. No, I'm not going 5 Way SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


So 4-Way and a dedicated PhysX card?


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Got my second one in today
> 
> 
> 
> So I did sync them together in Precision..but the base/boost clocks are still different. Is the only way I can fix that is to flash the SC BIOS to a standard?


Yup, I had to flash my SC bios to my normal one to make them equal.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so i just checked the part numbers for the 680 bracket and the titan bracket and there the same so the 680 high flow bracket will work on the Titan


O_O

That is good to know! I have a couple high flow brackets sitting around here.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Got my second one in today
> 
> 
> 
> So I did sync them together in Precision..but the base/boost clocks are still different. Is the only way I can fix that is to flash the SC BIOS to a standard?


Its so beautiful! I think I'm going to call my first Son Titan!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Got my second one in today


cha-ching


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Got my second one in today
> 
> So I did sync them together in Precision..but the base/boost clocks are still different. Is the only way I can fix that is to flash the SC BIOS to a standard?


Sync works by setting the same offsets for both cards. So if you don't have 2 cards that boost to the same clock speed, then they won't be when you Sync them. You'd have to flash the one's BIOS to the other.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Getting 3 of mine in Friday, and the other 2 early next week. No, I'm not going 5 Way SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , It's for binning and the extra card is going in a Micro Rig.


I did the same thing. I don't know if it's going to pay off or not though. It might for most other cards, like the 680s that were limited in their stability by the stock voltage being locked. But with the 106% Power Target, I'm thinking there's really not going to be as many golden chips, relative to the average OC, like there is with other series'.

So, I don't know. I hope I'm wrong. But hey, either way, look on the bright side...at least we both get to bin a group of Titans









Does Precision mess up Afterburner at all? For the first time ever, I'm having a problem with Afterburner, and the only thing I've done differently is have Precision 4.0 installed (though not running).

Afterburner isn't showing GPU usage. I mean, it's selected and on the monitoring graph, but it stays at 0% the entire time, even through games and benches. And also, the core/mem clocks stay at full base clock speed, even though I have nothing open and the Global Profile in NVCP set to 'Adaptive'









Never had this problem before, and tried all the common remedies. Could it be Precision? Not that I'll have Afterburner much longer. Just curious is all. And I want to make sure it's not some other issue that will persist even after I get rid of Afterburner.


----------



## FenixPD

hmmm... just noticed something odd. I flashed the SC bios to my normal titan and I compared the voltages under load. The SC card is getting 1.162 and the normal card which now has the SC bios is only getting 1.150. So the SC titan has a slightly higher boost then the normal card even though it has the same Bios...









Any ideas guys?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> hmmm... just noticed something odd. I flashed the SC bios to my normal titan and I compared the voltages under load. The SC card is getting 1.162 and the normal card which now has the SC bios is only getting 1.150. So the SC titan has a slightly higher boost then the normal card even though it has the same Bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas guys?


The voltage is dynamic, so maybe the normal card ended up having better silicon and doesn't give itself as much voltage as the other? I don't know. Just guessing.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> hmmm... just noticed something odd. I flashed the SC bios to my normal titan and I compared the voltages under load. The SC card is getting 1.162 and the normal card which now has the SC bios is only getting 1.150. So the SC titan has a slightly higher boost then the normal card even though it has the same Bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas guys?


Which one is the master? Maybe it has higher load (not sure, never used SLI) ?


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Which one is the master? Maybe it has higher load (not sure, never used SLI) ?


Master is the normal card that was flashed with the SC bios

EDIT: Also noticed something else the SC card boosts a little higher for a short time with the 1.162 volts but then the voltage drops and the boost drops to match the master card that had the flashed bios... Something is odd. Should it be working like this? They should both be running equally right?


----------



## dboythagr8

So it's not necessarily a bad thing is it that they run at different clocks besides it just bothering me?

Will games be effected? Sorry for all the questions.. My 3rd sli setup but first time in this situation


----------



## Murlocke

Just going to leave this here, as I was insanely impressed. This card OWNS.

680 (Maximum stable OC) versus my Titan (Maximum stable OC)


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Murlocke*, that is probably the worst single GTX 680 score *I have ever seen*. You shouldn't even compare it to your new Titan.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Just going to leave this here, as I was insanely impressed. This card OWNS.
> 
> 680 (Maximum stable OC) versus my Titan (Maximum stable OC)


Yeah mur that 680 score is horrible. What oc settings were on it?


----------



## Murlocke

1178 core. Reference 680.

The same card gets P10781 and X3762 in 3DMark11. Those scores are above average according to the 3DMark database? What's low on the score? Min FPS means nothing in Heaven because of that initial loading chop. I could run it again and get 17FPS min then again and get 9FPS min.

Most people running 680s run heaven with 4x AA not 8x AA from what I've seen. Is that possibly why you guys think it's bad?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

This may seem asinine, but are there any X79 boards that can fit 5 dual slot cards? tI would be rather great for folding to toss in 4 titans and a 690 or 5 titans. Years back I ran 7 480s on a the evga 4 way sli board, but those had single slot pci brackets, sadly that doesn't seem possible without some severe mods to the titan.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> So it's not necessarily a bad thing is it that they run at different clocks besides it just bothering me?
> 
> Will games be effected? Sorry for all the questions.. My 3rd sli setup but first time in this situation


I guess it's not. I just want to get to the bottom of why my second card that now has the SC bios flashed on it will not boost and reach the same voltage as the SC.... makes no sense.


----------



## damstr

Up and running with SLI FINALLY! First PCI slot didn't work so I had to move to the bottom most slot. Kinda worried me there for about 15 mins. haha


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just order now from that Newegg listing?
> Well, they're more expensive, but last a little longer. So it evens out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 Titans are coming tomorrow now! Good Lord.


Wow that is how my 16 lightning and 6 classified binge started, be careful, and have a blast!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> A question about the 1 per household policy, is it OK I order 1 SC then order 1 SC signature?


yes it is, a buddy of mine and I both did that


----------



## damstr




----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1178 core. Reference 680.
> 
> The same card gets P10781 and X3762 in 3DMark11. Those scores are above average according to the 3DMark database? What's low on the score? Min FPS means nothing in Heaven because of that initial loading chop. I could run it again and get 17FPS min then again and get 9FPS min.
> 
> Most people running 680s run heaven with 4x AA not 8x AA from what I've seen. Is that possibly why you guys think it's bad?


Probably, sounds like your card is running what it should be otherwise. And damn, that Titan is impressive... I need to scrounge up some cash for one!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Murlocke*, that is probably the worst single GTX 680 score *I have ever seen*. You shouldn't even compare it to your new Titan.


CLEARLY

YOU should not compare the score of YOUR old card to the score of YOUR new card. What YOU'RE experiencing in performance increase is actually not real because YOUR card that YOU only have experience with isn't good at all, whatsoever. YOU should be less optimistic because YOUR card that YOU have been using isn't good compared to others and thus you shouldn't be impressed with YOUR results, despite YOUR experience with YOUR card.

CLEARLY.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1178 core. Reference 680.
> 
> The same card gets P10781 and X3762 in 3DMark11. Those scores are above average according to the 3DMark database? What's low on the score? Min FPS means nothing in Heaven because of that initial loading chop. I could run it again and get 17FPS min then again and get 9FPS min.
> 
> Most people running 680s run heaven with 4x AA not 8x AA from what I've seen. Is that possibly why you guys think it's bad?


How does heven 3.0 varry from 4.0?

On 3.0 I got about 59fps and just under 1500pts with my Classified 680's near max oc ... something like 1420mhz core and 7400mhz ram.
But perhaps Heaven 4.0 is significantly harder on the cards than 3.0?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> How does heven 3.0 varry from 4.0?
> 
> On 3.0 I got about 59fps and just under 1500pts with my Classified 680's near max oc ... something like 1420mhz core and 7400mhz ram.
> But perhaps Heaven 4.0 is significantly harder on the cards than 3.0?


Yes it is more demanding, Obviously.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes it is more demanding, Obviously.


Since I did not run it I did not know ... you could have said that nicer!

There was no reference point to judge the difference by the posts I just read people saying that is the lowest scoring 680 they saw so I became curious and ASKED







sheesh


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


Lol why the sad face?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Lol why the sad face?


just jealousy!


----------



## Mazel

Any way to get the card to draw more then 90% power? I keep getting throttling on my voltages which makes overclocking the core extremely sketchy. If you're wonder about temps they're in the low 60s with GPU usage pegged at 99-100%.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Any way to get the card to draw more then 90% power? I keep getting throttling on my voltages which makes overclocking the core extremely sketchy. If you're wonder about temps they're in the low 60s with GPU usage pegged at 99-100%.


That might be indicative of hitting the wattage limit 265W







if so maybe not ....

hope for a modded bios or learn how to hard mod ....
COME ON BIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damstr

Is it normal when overclocking for both GPUS to not be exactly in sync? I notice The second Titan always runs a couple MHz behind the first one.


----------



## damstr

Double post


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Is it normal when overclocking for both GPUS to not be exactly in sync? I notice The second Titan always runs a couple MHz behind the first one.


I don't know about titan but I have 2 exact same 680's and I had sync checked in precision x and when I would apply a +25 offset the 2 gpu's would run at different speeds. I think it's normal when overclocking in sli.

Are both temperatures exactly the same on both cards, maybe that could explain it if they are different which they probably are.


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That might be indicative of hitting the wattage limit 265W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so maybe not ....
> 
> hope for a modded bios or learn how to hard mod ....
> COME ON BIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmm, turning down the fan speed allowed the card to manage 1.162mv more often. Still dips to 1.137mv though. If Precision and GPU-Z are correct then I'm not getting close to the 265W limit unless the fan is sucking up that extra bit. At which point it may not be a half bad idea to put it under water to free up that bit more juice.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I don't know about titan but I have 2 exact same 680's and I had sync checked in precision x and when I would apply a +25 offset the 2 gpu's would run at different speeds. I think it's normal when overclocking in sli.
> 
> Are both temperatures exactly the same on both cards, maybe that could explain it if they are different which they probably are.


Hmmm.. My lightnings definitely don't do that. They normally both sit pegged at 1386, with a rare slight variation every once in a while.

This issue with the titans is either early/bad overclocking utilities that are not optimised yet, or issues with boost 2.0. I'm thinking the latter.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> yes it is, a buddy of mine and I both did that


Glad to hear! Neither is available though.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That might be indicative of hitting the wattage limit 265W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so maybe not ....
> 
> hope for a modded bios or learn how to hard mod ....
> COME ON BIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That would be sooooooo nice.


----------



## Murlocke

When using vsync, some games run the card at lower clocks. This starting showing some stability issues on my OC because those lower clocks weren't stable, so beware! Had to lower my memory 20mhz to fix it.

Ironically, I was getting artifacts all over in WoW, but in Heaven and Valley... 100% stable.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I don't know about titan but I have 2 exact same 680's and I had sync checked in precision x and when I would apply a +25 offset the 2 gpu's would run at different speeds. I think it's normal when overclocking in sli.
> 
> Are both temperatures exactly the same on both cards, maybe that could explain it if they are different which they probably are.


Yeah different temps but the one that's runs about 5c hotter is the one running at a higher clock speed


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Any way to get the card to draw more then 90% power? I keep getting throttling on my voltages which makes overclocking the core extremely sketchy. If you're wonder about temps they're in the low 60s with GPU usage pegged at 99-100%.


Same happens to me


----------



## Hellish

For any Canadians looking for the card canadacomputers has 4 of the EVGA ones available but they are overpriced by $70.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gtx+titan&x=-1364&y=-65

[email protected] the online store
[email protected] the Markham store (If these were not overpriced by $70 and the rumour of non-ref was not in the air until cebit[although highly unlikely] I would be getting this one at the store tomorrow)
[email protected] the Ottawa store


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Hmm, turning down the fan speed allowed the card to manage 1.162mv more often. Still dips to 1.137mv though. If Precision and GPU-Z are correct then I'm not getting close to the 265W limit unless the fan is sucking up that extra bit. At which point it may not be a half bad idea to put it under water to free up that bit more juice.


That is very strange.

3 ideas spring to me

#1 yes they are counting fan power in the total card power. and if so a BIG BIG







but a small







if that gives water cooling an edge over air with the titan (however small it might be) LOL

#2 That is a VERY VERY leaky chip and it really does take that much power? (though if that is the case I would think it to run hotter)

#3 Issues with drivers/precision and or BOOST 2.0

????????????


----------



## Menthol

Phantomtaco,
Finally someone bested my Valley score for 2 card sli 680, Lightnings at 1525 core 7500 memory, I also have 2 Titan's on order and EK blocks coming for them. Even though I know they will perform better than my Lightnings, it looks like Nvidia has these cards capped. Need to get past that 265w tdp to set these Titan's on fire.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Is it normal when overclocking for both GPUS to not be exactly in sync? I notice The second Titan always runs a couple MHz behind the first one.


Yeah that's completely normal for SLI with both the 600 series and the Titan.


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That is very strange.
> 
> 3 ideas spring to me
> 
> #1 yes they are counting fan power in the total card power. and if so a BIG BIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that gives water cooling an edge over air with the titan (however small it might be) LOL
> 
> #2 That is a VERY VERY leaky chip and it really does take that much power? (though if that is the case I would think it to run hotter)
> 
> #3 Issues with drivers/precision and or BOOST 2.0
> 
> ????????????


I'm going with #3. If I set it at a resolution lower then 1080p it'll maintain 1.162mv, despite power not moving much from 90%. Set it to 1080p or higher and the voltage seems to range from 1.162 to 1.125.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes it is more demanding, Obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I did not run it I did not know ... you could have said that nicer!
> 
> There was no reference point to judge the difference by the posts I just read people saying that is the lowest scoring 680 they saw so I became curious and ASKED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh
Click to expand...

It wasn't bad toward you. I said "obviously" from my observations.


----------



## Murlocke

K-Boost is awesome. Now every game just uses 1176MHz core across the board. Without it, games like WoW were using 875MHz and rendering my overclock unstable.

Mazel try enabling it in voltage control then restart your computer. I was having somewhat the same issues on my card until enabling it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It wasn't bad toward you. I said "obviously" from my observations.


Well then COOL , thanks for clarifying









I looked at some scores of heaven 4.0 after your message and it seems it is harder on cards


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Phantomtaco,
> Finally someone bested my Valley score for 2 card sli 680, Lightnings at 1525 core 7500 memory, I also have 2 Titan's on order and EK blocks coming for them. Even though I know they will perform better than my Lightnings, it looks like Nvidia has these cards capped. Need to get past that 265w tdp to set these Titan's on fire.


3.0 or 4.0? And what preset? I'm curious how my Titans stack up.


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> K-Boost is awesome. Now every game just uses 1176MHz core across the board. Without it, games like WoW were using 875MHz and rendering my overclock unstable.
> 
> Mazel try enabling it in voltage control then restart your computer. I was having somewhat the same issues on my card until enabling it.


Sadly still throttles voltage, won't in 2D mode. But the moment I go into a 3D app my voltage drops down to 1.125. Honestly this card is pretty disappointing with all this throttling. Valley score, actual clocks were 1089/3329. I'd be more then happy with the performance if it wasn't for all this silly stuff.


----------



## CDMAN

I am very happy with the Titans so far. I loaded up Crysis 3 and set everything to the Max (MSAA 8x) and (AF 16), not a hint of lag anywhere to be seen.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*


What cables are those you are using for your Titans?

I am looking for new cables for my case. With my Power Supply it looks like i will need male to female(i think?) PCI-E power cords. I am looking for Sleeved cables to make it look cleaner like that instead of the netted ones my PSU came with. Also get them shorter then what i have now since the ones i have now are plenty long. All i have been able to find is extensions like on NZXT, but Where can i find full replacement cords?

BTW your Rig looks freaking awesome, Congrats!


----------



## DauhU

cant wait til mine gets thru preorder


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Well then COOL , thanks for clarifying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at some scores of heaven 4.0 after your message and it seems it is harder on cards


That makes me feel better, titan DESTROYS 680s in Heaven 4.0 it seems.

For lawls... Stock 680 vs Overclocked Titan. Nearly a 2x increase. This card is amazing, and when you take it out of the box it screams quality. I've never seen a reference card with a heatsink that feels so sturdy/expensive.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Will have my cards tomorrow and can't wait to officially join the club! Also got a pair of the EK blocks from Frozen which should be here by Monday! So excited for water cooled Titan numbers (though the 265W limit will probably ruin the fun until we get an unlocked bios)...


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> What cables are those you are using for your Titans?
> 
> I am looking for new cables for my case. With my Power Supply it looks like i will need male to female(i think?) PCI-E power cords. I am looking for Sleeved cables to make it look cleaner like that instead of the netted ones my PSU came with. Also get them shorter then what i have now since the ones i have now are plenty long. All i have been able to find is extensions like on NZXT, but Where can i find full replacement cords?
> 
> BTW your Rig looks freaking awesome, Congrats!


They are the Corsair Modular cables. I forgot exactly where I got them. Great investment!

So I'm having a really odd problem. I can't seem to OC my Titan's very well. I can run +100 on the clock offset which is like 1137MHz. ANY further and it crashes. Also I can't OC the memory at all either because it also crashes.

I have the power target set @ 106% and the temp target set @ 94C. Now heres the thing. My Titan's don't even get that hot. Sometimes they crash at only 66C. Not sure whats going on. Definitely not hitting the temp target as I'm almost 30C off and anthing more than 1137MHz with the memory @ stock and it crashes.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> They are the Corsair Modular cables. I forgot exactly where I got them. Great investment!
> 
> So I'm having a really odd problem. I can't seem to OC my Titan's very well. I can run +100 on the clock offset which is like 1137MHz. ANY further and it crashes. Also I can't OC the memory at all either because it also crashes.
> 
> I have the power target set @ 106% and the temp target set @ 94C. Now heres the thing. My Titan's don't even get that hot. Sometimes they crash at only 66C. Not sure whats going on. Definitely not hitting the temp target as I'm almost 30C off and anthing more than 1137MHz with the memory @ stock and it crashes.


1137MHz is normal. Not being able to overclock the memory is not.

If it makes you feel better it seems I can't go much over +80 on my memory. Up to +120 is stable in most games, but others causes issues.


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Will have my cards tomorrow and can't wait to officially join the club! Also got a pair of the EK blocks from Frozen which should be here by Monday! So excited for water cooled Titan numbers (though the 265W limit will probably ruin the fun until we get an unlocked bios)...


I don't believe the 265W limit is the problem here. I want to blame the drivers/optimization. As I can tell you I'm not near the board limit or temp limit yet my voltage will throttle. So I think something else is to blame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I have the power target set @ 106% and the temp target set @ 94C. Now heres the thing. My Titan's don't even get that hot. Sometimes they crash at only 66C. Not sure whats going on. Definitely not hitting the temp target as I'm almost 30C off and anthing more than 1137MHz with the memory @ stock and it crashes.


Odds are the voltage drops off enough it causes crashes. I'm trying to figure out a way to maintain voltages as it doesn't seem consistent (Like in some games on different settings it'll stay pegged at 1.162, and other times it'll drop down to 1.100 without increased temps or power draw.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1137MHz is normal. Not being able to overclock the memory is not.
> 
> If it makes you feel better it seems I can't go much over +80 on my memory. Up to +120 is stable in most games, but others causes issues.


My memory is pushing a offset of 325Mhz, I'm pretty sure the core could easily do 1200 if I could maintain maximum voltage.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> They are the Corsair Modular cables. I forgot exactly where I got them. Great investment!


YA those look awesome thanks. Do they only work on Corsair PSU? or could i use them on mine which is Antec? If they would work on mine, i know what i am ordering next lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> My memory is pushing a offset of 325Mhz, I'm pretty sure the core could easily do 1200 if I could maintain maximum voltage.


Wait so you have your memory at +325 (or do you mean +160)?

Can anyone else get these kind of overclocks on the memory? That seems way higher than any reviews stated. Most were getting +120 or so on reference, so +80 on my superclocked in pretty similar.


----------



## damstr

Wait under voltage and tweaks in Precision are you all using the +35 for both gpus? Just now noticed this.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> That makes me feel better, titan DESTROYS 680s in Heaven 4.0 it seems.
> 
> For lawls... Stock 680 vs Overclocked Titan. Nearly a 2x increase. This card is amazing, and when you take it out of the box it screams quality. I've never seen a reference card with a heatsink that feels so sturdy/expensive.


My 7950 beats your 680









HIS 7950 IceQ X² Boost @ 1.2GHz (stock volts)



My titan comes tomorrow, can't wait to compare it









edit: nevermind, yours was stock speed


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Phantomtaco,
> Finally someone bested my Valley score for 2 card sli 680, Lightnings at 1525 core 7500 memory, I also have 2 Titan's on order and EK blocks coming for them. Even though I know they will perform better than my Lightnings, it looks like Nvidia has these cards capped. Need to get past that 265w tdp to set these Titan's on fire.


Actually your was beaten a while ago, you just never saw the score cuz of the thread rules, only one submission per poster.


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wait so you have your memory at +325 (or do you mean +160)?
> 
> Can anyone else get these kind of overclocks on the memory? That seems way higher than any reviews stated. Most were getting +120 or so on reference, so +80 on my superclocked in pretty similar.


To be fair, I don't know how high they'll go. Just ran Fire Strike Extreme with a memory +375 (What it reads in Precision, or 1690 in GPU-Z.) My card is also a superclocked. Are you sure the core clock isn't causing the crashes? I'd say run a modest core overclock and ramp up the memory.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> My 7950 beats your 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS 7950 IceQ X² Boost @ 1.2GHz (stock volts)
> 
> 
> 
> My titan comes tomorrow, can't wait to compare it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nevermind, yours was stock speed


No worries, AMD cards just happen to do better in the Unigine benchmarks than Nvidia cards.


----------



## C-BuZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wait so you have your memory at +325 (or do you mean +160)?
> 
> Can anyone else get these kind of overclocks on the memory? That seems way higher than any reviews stated. Most were getting +120 or so on reference, so +80 on my superclocked in pretty similar.


Clocking the memory does nothing.

Memory Stock:


Memory +300Mhz:


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Clocking the memory does nothing.
> 
> Memory Stock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory +300Mhz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see roughly a 1.5 frame gain in Valley when my memory is set to +415. While being 40Mhz slower on the core when compared to the run without a memory overclock. It does provide gains, just not a whole lot.


----------



## Murlocke

This card is being a real PITA now. I can get full 3D clocks stable, but then the "Performance 2" 3D clocks aren't.

Any ideas? I can't even find a way to reliably test those clocks.


----------



## Falknir

I am still on "pending pre-order" status... ugh.


----------



## stl drifter

Have you guys seen this video ? Skip and jump to 47:29


----------



## capchaos

Cant wait till my 1st one gets here


----------



## Yukss

Titans rocks but overpriced.. i guess i will until next generation cards, im pretty happy with oced gtx 680 on water, it will last one year more


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Arggggggh. I will wait. No reason to run 3 on my boring old chipset. Hurry up haswell.


How can you say that to your cpu??? That cpu still rocks big time, and those 5970 eat games. I have one 5970 just for fun. Not even use it.


----------



## Alatar

Just ordered a 2nd card.

Will only keep one though.


----------



## dph314

So, roughly 6-7 hours from now, pics and comparison numbers will start going up. 2 SuperClocked and 2 references battle it out for a spot in my rig. Stay tuned!







Can't wait to get out of work.

Will be comparing to +1400mhz Lightning too. Should be interesting.


----------



## Darco19

Does anyone know a way of enabling/disabling the functionality of EVGA K-Boost without the need to restart the PC? I'm getting some weird boost numbers that aren't very consistent, even in games such as BF3 and Skyrim.

I noticed that K-Boost in precision should work out great during gaming since it forces the max core clocks, but I don't want it running all the time, especially when I'm not gaming.


----------



## CryptiK

GTX Titan SLI @ stock clocks/power+temp targets *vs* GTX680 SLI @ 1241/7400 (24/7 clocks)

CPU: 990X @ 4GHz

RAM: 12GB @ 1866 7-7-7-20

*Titan stock clocks = 992 MHz boost / 6008 MHz

*3DM11 Performance - SLI 680's*



*3DM11 Performance - SLI Titans*


*
3DM11 Xtreme - SLI 680's*



*3DM11 Xtreme - SLI Titans*



*3DM - SLI 680's*



*3DM - SLI Titans*



*Valley Extreme HD - SLI 680's *(sorry forgot CPUZ/GPUZ but you can OSD in upper right)*



*Valley Extreme HD - SLI Titans*



The scores might not seem like a huge gain, but for example the 3D Mark bench with the CPU @ 4GHz and Titans at stock settings just phoned it in and beat the score layed down by a local guys 3960X @ 5.375 GHz and SLI 680's at 1476/7084 MHz. My 990X @ 4.67GHz and SLI Lightnings @ 1371/7400 layed down 126xx.

I've been playing Crysis 2 the last hour or so and whereas before at 1600P ultra settings at 1241/7400 on the 680's it was ~55-65 FPS, now its sitting right on 99-100 FPS and its silky smooth. These titans have some serious power behind them.


----------



## carlhil2

@CryptiK- Good work, i'm jealous, don't know WHEN the ASUS cards from the Egg are shipping.......


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Actually your was beaten a while ago, you just never saw the score cuz of the thread rules, only one submission per poster.[/quot
> 
> Aw OK, I hadn't noticed that, scores are meant to be broken, I was just glad to see a benchmark where Nvidia could compete with the AMD drivers.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> *Does anyone know a way of enabling/disabling the functionality of EVGA K-Boost without the need to restart the PC?* I'm getting some weird boost numbers that aren't very consistent, even in games such as BF3 and Skyrim.
> 
> I noticed that K-Boost in precision should work out great during gaming since it forces the max core clocks, but I don't want it running all the time, especially when I'm not gaming.


Can't you just go the NVCP setting for that particular game and set the Power Management Mode to 'Prefer Maximum Performance' and it'll keep the full base clock? Or is K-Boost different? I don't have mine yet, so, not sure.

I know Prefer Max Performance won't give you the full Boost speed, but it'll give you the Base Clock. If you don't need the Boost then it won't be there, so, it doesn't really matter I guess.


----------



## KnightVII

Those who have SLI Titan how many fps you got in Crysis 3?


----------



## damstr

Are you all using the +35mv or whatever it is in the voltage and tweaks part of precision? My Titans were acting up last night. At first they ran fine at 1124mhz on the core. Then I started overclocking and eventually they weren't even stable at 1124mhz stock memory speeds.

Would k boost be better? What is kboost exactly? I feel like it just runs the max core clock all the time even in 2d apps.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Those who have SLI Titan how many fps you got in Crysis 3?


@1080P with Ultra settings I'm always over 100fps.

EDIT: Never mind thought you said Crysis 2.


----------



## Donkey1514

Has anyone tried [email protected] on one of these?


----------



## belement

Finally got news from amazon my EVGA Titan has been shipped by USPS







still cant believe Newegg has not shown any updates. With all the irony with this Titan ordering system I expect that I will get my amazon USPS card before Newegg's overnight-ed card.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Has anyone tried [email protected] on one of these?


Didn't someone say something along the lines of 50K PPD a while back? I can't remember to be honest, I'll most likely get my card tomorrow and if I do I can test that.

E: here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/680#post_19391237


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Didn't someone say something along the lines of 50K PPD a while back? I can't remember to be honest, I'll most likely get my card tomorrow and if I do I can test that.
> 
> E: here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/680#post_19391237


Thanks for the info!









meh







my 690 does 90k ppd, 45k per gpu....


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> @1080P with Ultra settings I'm always over 100fps.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind thought you said Crysis 2.


I have a similar question but with 1440p and crysis 3 everything maxed out including AA.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have a similar question but with 1440p and crysis 3 everything maxed out including AA.


interested in same with sli titan, although could care less how much aa you use at 1440p. to each his own at 1440p.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 690 does 90k ppd, 45k per gpu....


It hasn't been recoded for this beast might help a bit but that test was done on DP only which means it had 1/3 of the SP precision.
I don't know if [email protected] is all SP that might be something.


----------



## DauhU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belement*
> 
> Finally got news from amazon my EVGA Titan has been shipped by USPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still cant believe Newegg has not shown any updates. With all the irony with this Titan ordering system I expect that I will get my amazon USPS card before Newegg's overnight-ed card.


that sucks, still waiting to see when newegg would ship the asus one as well.. but i wouldnt want to pay 70$ more on tax at amazon to get it USPS


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> interested in same with sli titan, although could care less how much aa you use at 1440p. to each his own at 1440p.


For me its about seeing a solid 60 + on the games I play. My 690 can paint everything in great detail and hit 50fps with medium AA. If I'm spending double the money for a single GPU I want to make sure I get my money's worth.

I'm not much into folding or benching I just like to have toys


----------



## WALSRU

Mine is out for delivery but I've got work today and then a concert







. . .

. . . I've got tomorrow off to play all day


----------



## CallsignVega

So who wants to join the "My Throttling Titan club".


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> For me its about seeing a solid 60 + on the games I play. My 690 can paint everything in great detail and hit 50fps with medium AA. If I'm spending double the money for a single GPU I want to make sure I get my money's worth.
> 
> I'm not much into folding or benching I just like to have toys


oh I certainly agree, I was just meaning at 1440p you don't need balls to walls AA like at 1080p...since higher resolution helps a little bit more compared to standard 1080p(heh i called 1080p standard







)


----------



## hatlesschimp

So what is seriously better a *EVGA Vanilla* or the *EVGA SC* / SIG?

I'm thinking of changing my order with since my EVGA Vanilla's HAVE NOT shipped yet! And they now have the SC SIG available in 5 - 10 days. Im going to be away for work for the next 3 weeks so it doesn't bother me the time frame. I just want to make sure i pick the right card. What does the benchmark results say? I'm not to good at interpreting them. dyslexic.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So who wants to join the "My Throttling Titan club".


I know







My waterblock gets here from EK sometime next week, I sure hope a modded bios appears soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> So what is seriously better a *EVGA Vanilla* or the *EVGA SC* / SIG?
> 
> I'm thinking of changing my order with since my EVGA Vanilla's HAVE NOT shipped yet! And they now have the SC SIG available in 5 - 10 days. Im going to be away for work for the next 3 weeks so it doesn't bother me the time frame. I just want to make sure i pick the right card. What does the benchmark results say? I'm not to good at interpreting them. dyslexic.


They are the exact same card with a slightly modded bios for higher base clocks, and some cool little gimmicky stuff to come with it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My waterblock gets here from EK sometime next week, I sure hope a modded bios appears soon.
> They are the exact same card with a slightly modded bios for higher base clocks, and some cool little gimmicky stuff to come with it.


So the way things are going maybe the SC is the way to go? Has it been proven to do better or are they the same? I want 2 in sli.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So who wants to join the "My Throttling Titan club".


INB4 an unlocked bios is released.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh I certainly agree, I was just meaning at 1440p you don't need balls to walls AA like at 1080p...since higher resolution helps a little bit more compared to standard 1080p(heh i called 1080p standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My kid has a 1080 and I saw him playing BF3 last time and it made my eyes bleed lol.

I ordered my titans from amazon and don't have a shipping date yet and Microcenter can give me a 690 for 899 and have them in sli as there numbers are close to 3 way titans. Depends on how the titans perform in sli on crysis 3


----------



## Stay Puft

Titan guys thinking about water. I received a response from Koolance and XSPC. Both said coming within 2 weeks

http://koolance.com/vid-nxttn-video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-water-block


----------



## KnightVII

Your whole pc including cpu, 2 titan gpu's how many watts?


----------



## fastpcman12

is crysis 3 really a graphic taxer like metro 2033 was back in the day?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Your whole pc including cpu, 2 titan gpu's how many watts?


Who's pc.
Titans consume a max of 265W each overclocked with limiting.
stock they consume 250W each.


----------



## Alatar

I find it funny that the fan power draw is a part of the 265W lol, if you guys want faster speeds you should drop your fan speed


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Your whole pc including cpu, 2 titan gpu's how many watts?


That depends.

Each titan 265w
3770K overclocked 150+w
Throw in fans and such and who knows.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Can anyone comment EVGA Vanilla or EVGA Superclocked - does the a vanilla overclock to the same level as a SC? Or do the SC overclock more? is the SC a better chip/board? is the SC just a cooler name?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Can anyone comment EVGA Vanilla or EVGA Superclocked - does the a vanilla overclock to the same level as a SC? Or do the SC overclock more? is the SC a better chip/board? is the SC just a cooler name?


It's a silicone lottery with the cards. Some overclock better and some worse. Most are maxing at 1150 core


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> So the way things are going maybe the SC is the way to go? Has it been proven to do better or are they the same? I want 2 in sli.


If a modded bios comes out, I don't really think it will matter. These cards are physically the identical. The signature / SC is just a factory bios tweak, which will be moot if you flash a new bios to it to overclock.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My waterblock gets here from EK sometime next week, I sure hope a modded bios appears soon.
> They are the exact same card with a slightly modded bios for higher base clocks, and some cool little gimmicky stuff to come with it.


I'd be all for a modded BIOS on a proper card that has more than one BIOS slot. The Titan has a single BIOS, so if something goes wrong during the flash you have a dead card and supposedly they won't replace it under warranty once you return it and they find that modded BIOS in there. That is a pretty high risk on a $1K GPU. It was easy with my 680 Classifieds that have 3 BIOS slots. Flash goes wrong? Just flip to the other BIOS.

It will be interesting to see water block Titan's and what they can clock to. But I think you will be disappointed as the cards power delivery system can't even keep up with the stock air cooler.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd be all for a modded BIOS on a proper card that has more than one BIOS slot. The Titan has a single BIOS, so if something goes wrong during the flash you have a dead card and supposedly they won't replace it under warranty once you return it and they find that modded BIOS in there. That is a pretty high risk on a $1K GPU. It was easy with my 680 Classifieds that have 3 BIOS slots. Flash goes wrong? Just flip to the other BIOS.


Out of the thousands and thousands of people who have flashed kepler gpu's something going wrong is like .01% and its usually from user error. I flashed my 690 with no issues


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Out of the thousands and thousands of people who have flashed kepler gpu's something going wrong is like .01% and its usually from user error. I flashed my 690 with no issues


I'm not saying I wouldn't do it, these stock BIOS and power limits are crap. But don't deny the risks are a lot higher on this card than previous.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't do it, these stock BIOS and power limits are crap. But don't deny the risks are a lot higher on this card than previous.


This is Nvidia's halo card. Having a 265w limit is just dumb


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find it funny that the fan power draw is a part of the 265W lol, if you guys want faster speeds you should drop your fan speed


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That depends.
> 
> Each titan 265w
> 3770K overclocked 150+w
> Throw in fans and such and who knows.


I think i have to buy a new PSU! Well i dont think i know that the AX750 is going to be boarderline.


----------



## Falknir

Ugh, with the recent TDP limit stories. I am starting to reconsider my TITAN pre-order and getting other cards .


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find it funny that the fan power draw is a part of the 265W lol, if you guys want faster speeds you should drop your fan speed


i find it absolutely ******ed

what kind of fans are we talking about here?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I think i have to buy a new PSU! Well i dont think i know that the AX750 is going to be boarderline.


With two? No way. Look for a nice 1000w for futureproofing


----------



## CallsignVega

2560x1440 benches are done (both 314.09):










Going to work on Surround benches after work.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2560x1440 benches are done (both 314.09):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to work on Surround benches after work.


OOO can't wait on surround benches! I'm guessing that's 1080p surround though according to your sig rig? I know you have had variety of monitors. hard to keep up with


----------



## hatlesschimp

Maybe we all have to go Jim Richards on this card and just boost it up and have a can of this spraying on it as we game!


----------



## Mighty Customer

I have an Quadro FX5800 and I`m really tempted by the computing power of this card.
below is my Cinebench 11.5 result.
I`ll be eternally grateful if some of you guys can post some Cinebench results for Titan.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## carlhil2

Try using the software of your Mobo to power Titan fan....................


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I had a Dell U2713H and Samsung 970D which have far better quality than your average Korean 1440p monitor. and I still prefer my 55" HX929 1080p TV as a monitor. It's no comparison to be honest. I am not impressed with any 1440p monitor on the current market that i've tested. They all have subpar blacks, backlight bleeding, and uniformity issues. I know some people will say "no they don't!", but that's just because they haven't seen a $3000 TV at work.
> 
> To each his own, I know hardly anyone can afford to drop 3 grand on a TV and use it as a monitor, so 1440p monitors are quite good in that regard. But sadly, all they got going for them is sheer resolution in comparison to high end flagship TVs.


Hmph, i give it to you on that. The lowest blacks are more like blackish grey on my 1440p monitor, but oh well... what $3000 monitor can we get with better black levels?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Try using the software of your Mobo to power Titan fan....................


Wha? Titan fan is plugged into the pcb.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wha? Titan fan is plugged into the pcb.


Hard wired? [if not, plug it into your mobo]


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Try using the software of your Mobo to power Titan fan....................
> 
> 
> 
> Wha? Titan fan is plugged into the pcb.
Click to expand...

Interesting idea. Would it be worth getting a 3-pin extender cable and using that software for the fan? That possible?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Hard wired? [if not, plug it into your mobo]


No, there is a fan connector. I was thinking about finding a fan extension cable to splice into the Titan fan input and run it from the motherboard.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Interesting idea. Would it be worth getting a 3-pin extender cable and using that software for the fan? That possible?


That's what i am going to do, my cpu cooler is attached to a fan controller, nothing on mobo.


----------



## hatlesschimp

*My high-end Titan cooling is almost finished!!!*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dealio

that might work.. drive the Titan fan from the mobo or a fan controller, so it doesnt cause throttling.

who is gonna try it 1st?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that might work.. drive the Titan fan from the mobo or a fan controller, so it doesnt cause throttling.
> 
> who is gonna try it 1st?


I am doing it as soon as my Asus joint arrives, can't hurt........


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am doing it as soon as my Asus joint arrives, can't hurt........


Change the TIM while you're taking the card apart


----------



## Alatar

I also have some extension cables available, might try it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Change the TIM while you're taking the card apart


Most definitely!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd be all for a modded BIOS on a proper card that has more than one BIOS slot. The Titan has a single BIOS, so if something goes wrong during the flash you have a dead card and supposedly they won't replace it under warranty once you return it and they find that modded BIOS in there. That is a pretty high risk on a $1K GPU. It was easy with my 680 Classifieds that have 3 BIOS slots. Flash goes wrong? Just flip to the other BIOS.
> 
> It will be interesting to see water block Titan's and what they can clock to. But I think you will be disappointed as the cards power delivery system can't even keep up with the stock air cooler.


I'm with you, I'm already disappointed. But this was the build I had planned and 2 MCR-220-QPs one being part of the H220 is kinda overkill if it is just cooling my 3770k









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Out of the thousands and thousands of people who have flashed kepler gpu's something going wrong is like .01% and its usually from user error. I flashed my 690 with no issues


Crossing my fingers, because we really need it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't do it, these stock BIOS and power limits are crap. But don't deny the risks are a lot higher on this card than previous.


Yea. This has me just about as fed up and ragey as AMD's crap CF drivers for the 4/5000 series which was the reason I went NVidia for this generation. Both companies are bending us over, it almost just feels like you need to decide how you want to take it, not if you're willing.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I also have some extension cables available, might try it.


From my recollection the fan power lead connectors on GPU's are really small and not like the standard Mobo headers. Might have to hunt down one of those small adapters or do something custom.


----------



## hatlesschimp

We really need a 3rd player in the market. A Gaming GPU company for Gaming GPU Users


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> From my recollection the fan power lead connectors on GPU's are really small and not like the standard Mobo headers. Might have to hunt down one of those small adapters or do something custom.


This. Its going to need to be custom modified


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Change the TIM while you're taking the card apart


Whats a TIM?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> From my recollection the fan power lead connectors on GPU's are really small and not like the standard Mobo headers. Might have to hunt down one of those small adapters or do something custom.


A custom one isn't hard to make for testing purposes, the problems start when you want to make it look good haha


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats a TIM?


*T*hermal
*I*nterface
*M*aterial


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> This. Its going to need to be custom modified


Make sure you document how you done it!









See all you modders are loving the titan now! You get to tinker away.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> We really need a 3rd player in the market. A Gaming GPU company for Gaming GPU Users


Good luck, sadly the market is tiny and shrinking. Consoles are getting better, and most people are getting lazier and you can game pretty nice on a $400.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Make sure you document how you done it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See all you modders are loving the titan now! You get to tinker away.


Yeah, and call it the "MarleyMod"..., in homage to my idol.....


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I also have some extension cables available, might try it.


No need to be custom fitted.

Here's a link to buy one!

http://www.moddiy.com/products/4%252dPin-PWM-Fan-Connector-(Female)-to-4%252dPin-Mini-GPU-Fan-Connector-(Male).html


----------



## hatlesschimp

I wonder what the the mood is like over in the AMD Owners thread at the moment?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't do it, these stock BIOS and power limits are crap. But don't deny the risks are a lot higher on this card than previous.


Huh? Just use a secondary card to boot, same as always, thank fix a bad flash on main card.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I wonder what the the mood is like over in the AMD Owners thread at the moment?


We respect titan but consider it a huge waste of money for the performance that you get. 1300 core 7970 is only 15% slower then a 1150 core Titan.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Change the TIM while you're taking the card apart


It already has shin-etsu on it, why would you specifically take it apart just to reapply TIM?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> If a modded bios comes out, I don't really think it will matter. These cards are physically the identical. The signature / SC is just a factory bios tweak, which will be moot if you flash a new bios to it to overclock.


Actually, without someone having a few cards to test with we won't know.

From what I see so far, Base clock and boost clock is tied directly to voltage as well as power %. If the factory bios tweak raises the base clock at base voltage, and has peak boost at the same peak boost voltage as stock bios, then it will most likely help the overall power % no doubt. In order to do this, one could argue that you also need better ASIC's in order to get it stable as well so we'll see.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It already has shin-etsu on it, why would you specifically take it apart just to reapply TIM?


I actually use that on my cpu.







[Prolimatech's compound that came with my cooler is a little better though]


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It already has shin-etsu on it, why would you specifically take it apart just to reapply TIM?


MX4 >


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I wonder what the the mood is like over in the AMD Owners thread at the moment?


They are too busy voyeuring the Titan's owners thread to have a mood of their own yet


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> We respect titan but consider it a huge waste of money for the performance that you get. 1300 core 7970 is only 15% slower then a 1150 core Titan.


1300 core is normal? lol.

I'm sure my 1900mhz lightning is faster than an OC'd TITAN, but its hardly a good comparison.

Try it against a 1300 core TITAN and then come back.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> They are too busy voyeuring the Titan's owners thread to have a mood of their own yet


I'm just here because i'm curious







I really want to see what an unlocked bios can do for you guys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> 1300 core is normal? lol.
> 
> I'm sure my 1900mhz lightning is faster than an OC'd TITAN, but its hardly a good comparison.
> 
> Try it against a 1300 core TITAN and then come back.


Show me a 1300 core Titan.. Oh wait


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm just here because i'm curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to see what an unlocked bios can do for you guys
> Show me a 1300 core Titan.. Oh wait


I'll promise you that one day I'll show you one with 24/7 cooling


----------



## rationalthinking

Really looking for another Titan, anyone finding restock luck?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll promise you that one day I'll show you one with 24/7 cooling


I believe Kingpin can already do that.


----------



## dph314

Getting out of work in 2 hours. Oh the suspense


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Actually, without someone having a few cards to test with we won't know.
> 
> From what I see so far, Base clock and boost clock is tied directly to voltage as well as power %. If the factory bios tweak raises the base clock at base voltage, and has peak boost at the same peak boost voltage as stock bios, then it will most likely help the overall power % no doubt. In order to do this, one could argue that you also need better ASIC's in order to get it stable as well so we'll see.


I'm not sure what you are getting at, you're commenting about settings in the stock bios, but I was making the point that it becomes irrelevant when you flash to another bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Really looking for another Titan, anyone finding restock luck?


If this doesn't end up being completely worth it, I might just find a decent OC 7970 with a WB for my prodigy and have one for sale with an EK acetal WB. I know this is very early on, but I expected more out of a $1,000 investment into graphics. The card is a beast, but I could throw that money to my mortgage or something else instead.


----------



## Darco19

Just to follow up my previous post, I can confirm that it is possible to 'toggle' between EVGA's K-Boost feature on the Titan setting without needing to restart your PC. You simply need to turn on this setting initially, and then control it through 2 .bat files from then on.

For those who don't know what K-Boost is, it's a setting in PrecisionX that locks your card to the maximum core clock boost speed. This is great for when you want your speeds to be consistent and not spiky - this might also apply to some games such as MMO's as well, where GPU boost just doesn't always kick in. For me, I noticed this in WoW and GW2, as more CPU dependent games can make GPU boost behave strangely.

Obviously, your idle temps will increase as well as your power consumption, since your card is no longer downclocking, so this is where you can also force it to run at idle clock speeds via the use of a .bat file. I wasn't sure if this would work on the Titan and didn't hear any news about this, so I just give it a try and hey, it worked









The step by step guide can be found here - http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1770296

I definitely recommend giving this trick a go for those who just want their cards running at peak during gaming.


----------



## CryptiK

Pushing a little more: 990X @ 4.7GHz | Titans @ 1110/3300

*Valley @ Extreme HD*



*New 3D Mark*



*3DM 11 Extreme*


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Just to follow up my previous post, I can confirm that it is possible to 'toggle' between EVGA's K-Boost feature on the Titan setting without needing to restart your PC. You simply need to turn on this setting initially, and then control it through 2 .bat files from then on.
> 
> For those who don't know what K-Boost is, it's a setting in PrecisionX that locks your card to the maximum core clock boost speed. This is great for when you want your speeds to be consistent and not spiky - this might also apply to some games such as MMO's as well, where GPU boost just doesn't always kick in. For me, I noticed this in WoW and GW2, as more CPU dependent games can make GPU boost behave strangely.
> 
> Obviously, your idle temps will increase as well as your power consumption, since your card is no longer downclocking, so this is where you can also force it to run at idle clock speeds via the use of a .bat file. I wasn't sure if this would work on the Titan and didn't hear any news about this, so I just give it a try and hey, it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The step by step guide can be found here - http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1770296
> 
> I definitely recommend giving this trick a go for those who just want their cards running at peak during gaming.


Unfortunately it does not help with "keeping" the set frequencies /voltage under load and the TDP limit overrides everything and throttles the card down. It is pretty useless for my purposes.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Unfortunately it does not help with "keeping" the set frequencies /voltage under load and the TDP limit overrides everything and throttles the card down. It is pretty useless for my purposes.


It does help with at least getting the feature on and off without having to restart every toggle. That was super annoying last night. If I didn't have raid0 SSD's I would have been flipping.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Unfortunately it does not help with "keeping" the set frequencies /voltage under load and the TDP limit overrides everything and throttles the card down. It is pretty useless for my purposes.


Really? But isn't throttling already controlled by whether or not the temps exceed the temp target?

At least, that's what I've personally seen so far, am I missing something? I'm aware that the TDP limit on the current ref Titans can be very unforgiving, but wouldn't this be useful for maintaining a stable, mild OC of +150mhz on the core during gaming?


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Just to follow up my previous post, I can confirm that it is possible to 'toggle' between EVGA's K-Boost feature on the Titan setting without needing to restart your PC. You simply need to turn on this setting initially, and then control it through 2 .bat files from then on.
> 
> For those who don't know what K-Boost is, it's a setting in PrecisionX that locks your card to the maximum core clock boost speed. This is great for when you want your speeds to be consistent and not spiky - this might also apply to some games such as MMO's as well, where GPU boost just doesn't always kick in. For me, I noticed this in WoW and GW2, as more CPU dependent games can make GPU boost behave strangely.
> 
> Obviously, your idle temps will increase as well as your power consumption, since your card is no longer downclocking, so this is where you can also force it to run at idle clock speeds via the use of a .bat file. I wasn't sure if this would work on the Titan and didn't hear any news about this, so I just give it a try and hey, it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The step by step guide can be found here - http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1770296
> 
> I definitely recommend giving this trick a go for those who just want their cards running at peak during gaming.


Sajin has done a good job,but be very careful with this and running multiple monitoring programs. After I tried it on my 690, something got seriously messed up in my system dll files with the new drivers. Now boost or the bat files don't do anything, I had to uninstall and reinstall drivers multle times, and now I can't use boost, it permanently downclocks one of my gpus.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Sajin has done a good job,but be very careful with this and running multiple monitoring programs. After I tried it on my 690, something got seriously messed up in my system dll files with the new drivers. Now boost or the bat files don't do anything, I had to uninstall and reinstall drivers multle times, and now I can't use boost, it permanently downclocks one of my gpus.


Yeah, I think you gotta be careful only when you're installing new drivers or removing the old ones, as you need to properly disable K-Boost and everything before you do that. Everyone else in the thread haven't really reported much problems though.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Pushing a little more: 990X @ 4.7GHz | Titans @ 1110/3300
> 
> *Valley @ Extreme HD*
> 
> 
> 
> *New 3D Mark*
> 
> 
> 
> *3DM 11 Extreme*


Damn, you are up there with Tri-sli 680's/Quas-sli 690's! [before i am flamed, i'm speaking on the Valley benchmark]


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Yeah, I think you gotta be careful only when you're installing new drivers or removing the old ones, as you need to properly disable K-Boost and everything before you do that. Everyone else in the thread haven't really reported much problems though.


I am thinking that a lot people on this thread have not played around with kboost much. But, there some good guys on evga forum helping people with these issues on the 600 series cards, based on my observation.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> I am thinking that a lot people on this thread have not played around with kboost much. But, there some good guys on evga forum helping people with these issues on the 600 series cards, based on my observation.


I used kboost yesterday while benchmarking. Didn't have any problems. Just have to make sure to disable/enable SLI properly and restart.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I used kboost yesterday while benchmarking. Didn't have any problems. Just have to make sure to disable/enable SLI properly and restart.


Yes, it works great , if done right, and follow are precautions.








I quite frankly miss using it, but have to do a fresh os reinstall to get it back at this point.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I finally seduced a lad into selling me his Titan SIG Shirt. I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I finally seduced a lad into selling me his Titan SIG Shirt. I'm so happy!!!!


The front is pretty boring, only EVGA over the left breast, but the back is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I wonder what will get here quicker??? My shirt or my titans. I reckon the shirt will at least i know it will be posted in the next few days.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I wonder what will get here quicker??? My shirt or my titans. I reckon the shirt will at least i know it will be posted in the next few days.


Sorry this thread is only for people who own the cards, not the shirt.























Grats on finally getting the shirt (and the cards).


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I finally seduced a lad into selling me his Titan SIG Shirt. I'm so happy!!!!


How did you seduce him?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> How did you seduce him?


I told him i would take him for a long walk along the beach whilst eating an ice cream. Then we would go see a romantic comedy movie probably starring either Chris Klein or Matthew McConaughey and later on we would go back to his place for some night caps and then maybe some Missus Palmer and her five daughters for him.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I told him i would take him for a long walk along the beach whilst eating an ice cream. Then we would go see a romantic comedy movie probably starring either Chris Klein or Matthew McConaughey and later on we would go back to his place for some night caps and then maybe some Missus Palmer and her five daughters for him.


Lol


----------



## KaRLiToS

http://www.overclock.net/t/1346931/enermax-platimax-1350w/0_30


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I told him i would take him for a long walk along the beach whilst eating an ice cream. Then we would go see a romantic comedy movie probably starring either Chris Klein or Matthew McConaughey and later on we would go back to his place for some night caps and then maybe some Missus Palmer and her five daughters for him.


----------



## Stay Puft

So minor breakthrough. I can read the titan bios with "Kepler Bios Tweaker" but cannot modify the power target. I hope that its just that the software needs to be updated instead of the limits hardwired into the card itself.



KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


----------



## KnightVII

SLI Titan need 486 watt.
3 SLI Titan need 739 watt


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> SLI Titan need 486 watt.
> 3 SLI Titan need 739 watt


Overclocked titan SLI needs 530w overclocked


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> SLI Titan need 486 watt.
> 3 SLI Titan need 739 watt


Tri-SLI titan needed 739w ???? Proof?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


That explains our reactions pretty well.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Tri-SLI titan needed 739w ???? Proof?
> That explains our reactions pretty well.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,4.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thanks mate, I give you your first +rep









I still doubt that graph a bit though.

This is what they say at the end.

Quote:


> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX Titan - On your *average* system the card requires you to have a *550* Watt power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX Titan 2x SLI - On your *average* system the cards require you to have a *800* Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> GeForce GTX Titan 3x SLI - On your *average* system the cards require you to have a *1000~1200* Watt power supply unit as minimum.


Its on an average system, better safe than sorry


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So minor breakthrough. I can read the titan bios with "Kepler Bios Tweaker" but cannot modify the power target. I hope that its just that the software needs to be updated instead of the limits hardwired into the card itself.
> 
> 
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


Could it be because Titan uses NV's first EFI BIOS?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are getting at, you're commenting about settings in the stock bios, but I was making the point that it becomes irrelevant when you flash to another bios.


No it is not irelevant. As with the GTX580 the voltage and base clock tables are hard coded in. Hence why users always checked the VID on their cards. My 1.00V VID 580 can do 1ghz easy, while my 1.013 VID 580 can barely hit 975. Now with GPU-Z you can much easily determine overclocking potential using ASIC quality. You cannot change ASIC quality via a bios flash..

All these values are hard coded, hence why you see some 680 cards boost higher and told it and while others do not.

The throttling that we are seeing now is most likely a combination of immature drivers as well as an overly aggressive throttling profile, or the VRM's on the titan just sucks that much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So minor breakthrough. I can read the titan bios with "Kepler Bios Tweaker" but cannot modify the power target. I hope that its just that the software needs to be updated instead of the limits hardwired into the card itself.
> 
> 
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


Do you think you can upload your BIOS as well? Or may take a screen shot of the other tables?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> We respect titan but consider it a huge waste of money for the performance that you get. 1300 core 7970 is only 15% slower then a 1150 core Titan.


I've been comparing my 7970 @ 1250mhz vs the OC Titan marks and I've been seeing 30-35%. I find it hard to believe an extra 50mhz is going to narrow that to 15%.

Not to mention my 1250mhz is still 50mhz higher than average. 1300mhz 7970 probably make up less than 1% of those sold.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I wonder what the the mood is like over in the AMD Owners thread at the moment?


Please don't even mention it. We don't need any silliness invading the owners thread.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So minor breakthrough. I can read the titan bios with "Kepler Bios Tweaker" but cannot modify the power target. I hope that its just that the software needs to be updated instead of the limits hardwired into the card itself.
> 
> 
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 93k .zip file


I actually did that yesterday give hope though


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Titan guys thinking about water. I received a response from Koolance and XSPC. Both said coming within 2 weeks
> 
> http://koolance.com/vid-nxttn-video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-water-block


Thanks! It's always nice to have options since EK blocks have been sold out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I finally seduced a lad into selling me his Titan SIG Shirt. I'm so happy!!!!


How much did you have to give for it? I might have think about selling mine when it gets here next week!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> SLI Titan need 486 watt.
> 3 SLI Titan need 739 watt


Basically I can run one TITAN and get close to the same FPS as my 3x GTX580's and use ~500 watts less. People are complaining about the $1000 price tag but Sli users need to consider the power bill factor. In my mind this card will pay for itself pretty quickly!


----------



## Sprkd1

Will games _feel_ smoother with a single GTX TITAN vs. two GTX 680s in SLI despite lower fps?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I wonder what the the mood is like over in the *AMD Owners thread* at the moment?


Why are you saying this. I think we should eliminate people like you from our forum, *always trying to start fight over AMD vs Nvidia.*

*I think its all previous Gen owners that are jealous of this new card.* (GTX 680 like 7970s owners)

I'm not afraid of saying that I want those cards (At lower price but I still want them).

Not because I have AMD. What the heck is your point? Like if you wished that people were sad about this new release.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Basically I can run one TITAN and get close to the same FPS as my 3x GTX580's and use ~500 watts less. People are complaining about the $1000 price tag but Sli users need to consider the power bill factor. In my mind this card will pay for itself pretty quickly!


unless you have a setup where you have to have two cards in order for it to work. or be playable


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I told him i would take him for a long walk along the beach whilst eating an ice cream. Then we would go see a romantic comedy movie probably starring either Chris Klein or Matthew McConaughey and later on we would go back to his place for some night caps and then maybe some Missus Palmer and her five daughters for him.


Wait a minute....are you Herbert from Family Guy?

Did you call him muscley arms too?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Wait a minute....are you Herbert from Family Guy?
> 
> Did you call him muscley arms too?


Bing Bing your correct!!!

By the way his name is Chris.


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Damn, you are up there with Tri-sli 680's/Quas-sli 690's! [before i am flamed, i'm speaking on the Valley benchmark]


Quad 690s are at 133 fps for Valley. Here is my take, we are paying for more VRAM, while sacrificing some performance in this comparison


----------



## Michalius

Just got my order in with Amazon.

Anyone know if there are any planned blocks besides the EK ones?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Just got my order in with Amazon.
> 
> Anyone know if there are any planned blocks besides the EK ones?


Good stuff.

As for the blocks, Koolance and EVGA are both confirmed as well. As for others not sure yet.


----------



## Michalius

Here's hoping for an Aquacomputer or Heatkiller block in the coming month or so.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Basically I can run one TITAN and get close to the same FPS as my 3x GTX580's and use ~500 watts less. People are complaining about the $1000 price tag but Sli users need to consider the power bill factor. In my mind this card will pay for itself pretty quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you have a setup where you have to have two cards in order for it to work. or be playable
Click to expand...

Yeah, 2 TITAN's should work nicely.









I knew I was going to have a hard time with C3 because C2 was tough enough on my rig and forget about running on 3 monitors! But now I am looking forward to it again as soon as I can snag a second TITAN. 3 way TITAN's in Sli seems like a real waste but there is plenty of power with 2 to keep me happy for a while, probably until Crysis 4.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Quad 690s are at 133 fps for Valley. Here is my take, we are paying for more VRAM, while sacrificing some performance in this comparison


you're paying for it's compute power....Very nice card for both CAD and gaming


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius*
> 
> Here's hoping for an Aquacomputer or Heatkiller block in the coming month or so.


Personally I preferred HK in the past but EK FINALLY attached the nuts!







Now if they would just make tape easier to deal with I think they would hard to beat.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why are you saying this. I think we should eliminate people like you from our forum, *always trying to start fight over AMD vs Nvidia.*
> 
> *I think its all previous Gen owners that are jealous of this new card.* (GTX 680 like 7970s owners)
> 
> I'm not afraid of saying that I want those cards (At lower price but I still want them).
> 
> Not because I have AMD. What the heck is your point? Like if you wished that people were sad about this new release.


You obviously haven't read any of my posts. I wouldn't either lol. In short I'm a 2-way sli 680 4gb owner for the last 5 months and I've purchased 2 Titans from Ncix on the 24th. I game and i do not bench. I was not going to get the Titan but i had a change of heart and thought ill skip the 7 series and smash the 8 series hard. I don't wish anyone to be sad. Interpret it how you want. However i will say its ridiculous how a lump of aluminium and plastic can get people so annoyed and aggravated. Seriously!


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> you're paying for it's compute power....Very nice card for both CAD and gaming


Yep, you are correct. But, I don't use compute/cad..may be now I have to find a way to utilize this aspect of the card..folding.. Or something..lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gladiator7*
> 
> Yep, you are correct. But, I don't use compute/cad..may be now I have to find a way to utilize this aspect of the card..folding.. Or something..lol


are you in school or are you passed college already? If you're in college pursue some structural engineering and THEN you can use all Titan like it should be


----------



## gladiator7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are you in school or are you passed college already? If you're in college pursue some structural engineering and THEN you can use all Titan like it should be


K.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> I have an Quadro FX5800 and I`m really tempted by the computing power of this card.
> below is my Cinebench 11.5 result.
> I`ll be eternally grateful if some of you guys can post some Cinebench results for Titan.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here you go:



GPU usage is 30-50%, core clocks not boosting, OCed or not, seems Cinebench is not really optimized for Titan yet. Oh, and I tried it with double precision too, same score.


----------



## d3v0

Just got the notification that Newegg had Asus in stock. I already had a pre-order in but I put in another order for one that was "in stock." and im hoping one or the other will ship first. lord knows im ready, willing and able! (I just dont want two)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage is 30-50%, core clocks not boosting, OCed or not, seems Cinebench is not really optimized for Titan yet. Oh, and I tried it with double precision too, same score.


At those render settings you're CPU limited...

Stock 470:


----------



## Diverge

Asus Titan's are in stock at Newegg if anyone needs.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Just got the notification that Newegg had Asus in stock. I already had a pre-order in but I put in another order for one that was "in stock." and im hoping one or the other will ship first. lord knows im ready, willing and able! (I just dont want two)


Yup, ASUS just popped back in stock again:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

Is going in and out of stock so doubt they have very many. Most likely canceled pre-orders.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Yup, ASUS just popped back in stock again:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite
> 
> Is going in and out of stock so doubt they have very many. Most likely canceled pre-orders.


or people feeling guilty and cancelling lol


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> or people feeling guilty and cancelling lol


Nahh, what's to feel guilty about feeding the need for speed


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Nahh, what's to feel guilty about feeding the need for speed


1 and or 2 or 3 or 4 THOUSAND dollars. for a graphics card!


----------



## Hoppo2Def

Finally a status change on my Asus Titan Pre-Order. I've gone from pre-order to order verification, gonna be pissed if it doesn't ship out today. Fingers crossed...


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 1 and or 2 or 3 or 4 THOUSAND dollars. for a graphics card!


Oh well, people spend 40 and or 50 or 60 or 70 THOUSAND dollars. for a car!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Oh well, people spend 40 and or 50 or 60 or 70 THOUSAND dollars. for a car!


Esp. the ones who can't afford it always seem to be driving the 70 thousand dollar cars.

Another note: The Audi S7 is the new fad where I live. Every other guy has one. Hopefully the titan is rarer


----------



## DauhU

x2 on preorder to verfication with newegg. better send out for overnight delivery asap XD


----------



## MaxOC

Thanks for the heads up! I was able to sneak in a order for an Asus just before it went back to out of stock.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Oh well, people spend 40 and or 50 or 60 or 70 THOUSAND dollars. for a car!


but you can "justify" a car and it has a longer shelf life hopefully than a titan









or you can look at it that 1-2 titans is 1-3 car payments for a car that costs that much lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> but you can "justify" a car and it has a longer shelf life hopefully than a titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you can look at it that 1-2 titans is 1-3 car payments for a car that costs that much lol


well, typically 20k corollas out last any car 45K+

just saying


----------



## dealio

this thread is filled with trolls and British cigarettes

my card arrived 7 hours early


----------



## MaxOC

Order status... Packaging


----------



## freitz

Mine is sitting on my front pourch waiting for me to get home.


----------



## Diverge

I got mine like 3 hours ago. Uninstalled catalyst drivers, uninstalled my old msi afterburner install, installed titan drivers, ran a bench, played some games. Didn't even bother to install the new afterburner, or evga precision, or play with settings. I'm happy with how it is out of the box for the hour or so I got to play with the titan before leaving to work


----------



## WaXmAn

Got my EVGA GTX Titan from Newegg. Installed on my EVGA x79 ftw and it wont boot at all. I figured out that I needed the latest bios first. The titan is the first NV card to have a UEFI bios so a lot of mobo's need to be updated to lastest BIOS. Gotta wait till a friend gets home to borrow his old card. Learned my lesson not to sell my (gtx 690) video cards before I get the new one tested first.


----------



## CallsignVega

I wish there was a way to get to that fan header without removing the cooler. Once you do that you have to replace the TIM for best resuls and the stock Shietsu (sp?) is working nicely. Pretty sad NVIDIA is locking all this stuff down so tightly we are scrounging for an extra 10 watts removed from the TDP limit by putting the fan power over to the motherboard.


----------



## Murlocke

Here's my "Final" overclock after about 12 hours of testing various games. It was a pretty big headache to find a stable overclock on this thing due to the dynamic clocks.



This is +110 on the core and +300 on memory with a SuperClocked card (so my offsets will be less than a normal to achieve the same results). This is about 1097-1163 core depending on what's being rendered. I was able to get 1100-1186 core stable in Heaven/Valley but found some serious artifacting in games that tend to use lower clocks (around the 850mhz range).

*Bottom line is, make sure you test a wide range of games (new and old) with a FPS cap at 60 so it puts different loads on the card. It only takes 1 dynamic clock to be unstable.*


----------



## Swolern

Just arrived


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Mine is sitting on my front pourch waiting for me to get home.


Where do you live again?

I will come over and.. ahem.. make sure it stays safe and not stolen at all while you get home..


----------



## Cheesemaster

HERE ARE THE PARTS LIST FOR MY TRI-TITAN BUILD:

1 x Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 150W Six-Core Desktop Processor ...

8 x COOLER MASTER Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 120mm Case Fan

1 x CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2400C9

1 x ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

1 x Prolimatech PRO-PK3-30G Nano Aluminum High-Grade Thermal Compound in 30 Gram

1 x COOLER MASTER COSMOS II RC-1200-KKN1 Black Steel ATX Super Tower Computer Case.

I got a SuperNova 1500 watt and two corsair force 3 gt's in raid 0 and two ocz agilitie's in raid 0 ... its gonna be sick!

H2O-X20 Elite SeriesSize: Triple 120mmH2O-320-Elite


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just arrived


----------



## Gingertechy

I will go ahead and post on here that I will be an owner. Waiting on my preorder from ncix.com... I preordered last thursday still waiting. =/


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gingertechy*
> 
> I will go ahead and post on here that I will be an owner. Waiting on my preorder from ncix.com... I preordered last thursday still waiting. =/


Expect to be waiting till atleast next week.

Did anyone go TRI?


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wish there was a way to get to that fan header without removing the cooler. Once you do that you have to replace the TIM for best resuls and the stock Shietsu (sp?) is working nicely. Pretty sad NVIDIA is locking all this stuff down so tightly we are scrounging for an extra 10 watts removed from the TDP limit by putting the fan power over to the motherboard.


Has this been confirmed? I'm waiting till I get off work to test out for myself.

I was shooting for really low temps and had my fan profile set for 100% by 70c. Couldn't even do +100 on the core without valley crashing. Temp target was 94c and it was crashing at 66c.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just arrived
Click to expand...

Jelly my 2 from NCIX still haven't shipped.


----------



## rossb

Anyone else experiencing stutter with a single Titan? I'm getting high frames, but stutter in some games. Black Ops 2 gets about 200 fps but stutters badly. My 690 is much smoother. BF3 is a little smoother, but still a bit jerky compared with the 690 - it feels like it about 30 fps even though it's usually over 90. Have I got a bad card?

On the plus side, at stock speeds this is the quietest reference card I have ever heard. Even on full load I can barely hear it, and I am a silence freak. But this stutter thing is driving me crazy!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mmmhmm, those are gonna flex their muscle real nice on your surround setup.







Congrats.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Has this been confirmed? I'm waiting till I get off work to test out for myself.
> 
> I was shooting for really low temps and had my fan profile set for 100% by 70c. Couldn't even do +100 on the core without valley crashing. Temp target was 94c and it was crashing at 66c.


Yeah it looks like its pretty definitive. I know of at least three people that have posted results that lowering the fan profile will allow the card to remain stable at slightly higher clocks.

Serious, serious oversight from Nvidia on this. Very disappointing, but here's hoping someone will be able to come up with a custom bios and fix this stupidity.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Yeah it looks like its pretty definitive. I know of at least three people that have posted results that lowering the fan profile will allow the card to remain stable at slightly higher clocks.
> 
> Serious, serious oversight from Nvidia on this. Very disappointing, but here's hoping someone will be able to come up with a custom bios and fix this stupidity.


I have a feeling you are making a big assumption that this was oversight at all. 1x6, 1x8 pins for power + a hardcoded limit which _severely_ limits the OC headroom of the card. This is the great clock wall of Titania, and it was built to keep Vega out.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I have a feeling you are making a big assumption that this was oversight at all. 1x6, 1x8 pins for power + a hardcoded limit which _severely_ limits the OC headroom of the card. This is the great clock wall of Titania, and it was built to keep Vega out.


lol.

Vega, are you still enjoying your Lightboost monitor setup? I am still pretty skeptical about it.. I am still trying to decide if I want to go to a single Titan to make games "smoother" compared to my 670s.. but then it just makes me wonder if things like Lightboost degrade the overall "clarity" of the picture (granted it improves ghosting).


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I have a feeling you are making a big assumption that this was oversight at all. 1x6, 1x8 pins for power + a hardcoded limit which _severely_ limits the OC headroom of the card. This is the great clock wall of Titania, and it was built to keep Vega out.


The only difference between a 6pin and an 8pin connection is only two ground wires. This means that while it conforms to the atx standard (I think that's the one), you are still able to draw the same amount of power in both.

I do agree with you though that it may not have been an oversight at all, and that it was meant as another way to lock this card down..

shame..


----------



## ski-bum

Newegg
How long does it take to "package"?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> The only difference between a 6pin and an 8pin connection is only two ground wires. This means that while it conforms to the atx standard (I think that's the one), you are still able to draw the same amount of power in both.
> 
> I do agree with you though that it may not have been an oversight at all, and that it was meant as another way to lock this card down..
> 
> shame..


The 8 pins are usually used when draw is expected to be higher. You can push the same curent through the 6 pin connectors, but it isn't as safe.


----------



## dph314

Is this normal? The missing info? I have the latest GPU-Z


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is this normal? The missing info? I have the latest GPU-Z


If gpu-Z wasn't updated yet for the titan then yes.
All that can't be read from the chip has to be pulled from a database either on your pc or remote.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is this normal? The missing info? I have the latest GPU-Z


Probably. I get the same result on my GPU-Z.


----------



## ski-bum

In stock right now @ Newegg


----------



## supermi

Yes ASUS is in stock as of at least 30 seconds ago


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> In stock right now @ Newegg


Says out of stock?


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Yes ASUS is in stock as of at least 30 seconds ago


Ah I'm looking for another EVGA.

Srry double post, terrible posting from this phone.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The 8 pins are usually used when draw is expected to be higher. You can push the same curent through the 6 pin connectors, but it isn't as safe.


Incorrect. The # of hot wires remains the same 6 vs 8 pins. The add'l ground indicates there is PSU behind it to back up the power draw.


----------



## dph314

K so I got this result after running two different benchmarks. The they were both ran with 106% Power Target, and as you can see the first one keeps the Boost Clock at 1058mhz (stock Boost of 1058mhz







), but in the second, the core bounces between 1019 and 1058mhz. Is this because of the Power Limit? Temp is fine. Power % says it's barely hitting 90%, is it accurate or no?


----------



## belement

My newegg Titan just shipped perfect timing for the weekend!!!


----------



## Sujeto 1

Please some good felow Titan owner that gently make a video recordered with cam of Metro 2033 benchmark at 1080p using one Titan and then Sli Titan, it would be great!! some thing like this


----------



## Mighty Customer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> I have an Quadro FX5800 and I`m really tempted by the computing power of this card.
> below is my Cinebench 11.5 result.
> I`ll be eternally grateful if some of you guys can post some Cinebench results for Titan.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage is 30-50%, core clocks not boosting, OCed or not, seems Cinebench is not really optimized for Titan yet. Oh, and I tried it with double precision too, same score.
Click to expand...

Many thanks for doing it.


----------



## dph314

Ok so it seems to throttle (drop core clock, not sure if it's actually "throttling" or not) when I have the fan speed at 85%. I think. Have to do more testing, but here's what I have so far. PT at 106%, temperature is a non-issue as this thing only hit 70C. In the pic, you can see that the last run keeps the core at 1058mhz, even though the Power % is at 90% at that moment, yet on the run before that, the core was dropping down to 1019mhz at times but Power % didn't even hit 90











And here...a comparison between first: 2 runs of the Metro bench, and then after that I ran it again (one run second time) and kept the fan on Auto instead of 85%. Look at how on the first usage chunk, where I did 2 runs, how it drops the core towards the end of each run. Then, with the fan on Auto I did one run, and you can see it's at 1058mhz the _entire_ time, even at the end where it dropped in the 2 runs the first time. Double


----------



## Mighty Customer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage is 30-50%, core clocks not boosting, OCed or not, seems Cinebench is not really optimized for Titan yet. Oh, and I tried it with double precision too, same score.
> 
> 
> 
> At those render settings you're CPU limited...
> 
> Stock 470:
Click to expand...

The CPU is important indeed. With my Quadro FX5800 (GeForce 280 based) on a 3930K @4.3GHz I managed to score 60fps. Maybe with a similar CPU it might jump at 80-9ofps. Its not a big jump but it is an improvement. ATI cards have scores >100fps. nVidia is limiting the gaming cards to sell the Quadro versions.
Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ok so it seems to throttle (drop core clock, not sure if it's actually "throttling" or not) when I have the fan speed at 85%. I think. Have to do more testing, but here's what I have so far. PT at 106%, temperature is a non-issue as this thing only hit 70C. In the pic, you can see that the last run keeps the core at 1058mhz, even though the Power % is at 90% at that moment, yet on the run before that, the core was dropping down to 1019mhz at times but Power % didn't even hit 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here...a comparison between first: 2 runs of the Metro bench, and then after that I ran it again (one run second time) and kept the fan on Auto instead of 85%. Look at how on the first usage chunk, where I did 2 runs, how it drops the core towards the end of each run. Then, with the fan on Auto I did one run, and you can see it's at 1058mhz the _entire_ time, even at the end where it dropped in the 2 runs the first time. Double


It appears the fan power draw counts against the power throttle so forcing the higher fan speed may be pushing you over the limit even if the power # on Afterburner doesn't show it. As long as temps are under control, turn the fan down, or leave it on Auto and see if that helps. Although 83% is a long way from the power limit - seems like the fan wouldn't make that big a difference. Maybe there is something else about the fan (besides power draw) that is affecting things.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ok so it seems to throttle (drop core clock, not sure if it's actually "throttling" or not) when I have the fan speed at 85%. I think. Have to do more testing, but here's what I have so far. PT at 106%, temperature is a non-issue as this thing only hit 70C. In the pic, you can see that the last run keeps the core at 1058mhz, even though the Power % is at 90% at that moment, yet on the run before that, the core was dropping down to 1019mhz at times but Power % didn't even hit 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here...a comparison between first: 2 runs of the Metro bench, and then after that I ran it again (one run second time) and kept the fan on Auto instead of 85%. Look at how on the first usage chunk, where I did 2 runs, how it drops the core towards the end of each run. Then, with the fan on Auto I did one run, and you can see it's at 1058mhz the _entire_ time, even at the end where it dropped in the 2 runs the first time. Double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears the fan power draw counts against the power throttle so forcing the higher fan speed may be pushing you over the limit even if the power # on Afterburner doesn't show it. As long as temps are under control, turn the fan down, or leave it on Auto and see if that helps. Although 83% is a long way from the power limit - seems like the fan wouldn't make that big a difference. Maybe there is something else about the fan (besides power draw) that is affecting things.
Click to expand...

Jacob better get in here pronto. I want to know why when I turn the fan speed up on my thousand-dollar piece of hardware to keep it cooler, the core drops. Is the displayed Power % in Precision accurate? I don't think it is if I'm throttling because of the fan speed being up when I only see ~90% Power %.

Other than that, initial stock testing results are almost all in. Going to start the overclocking soon







Oh, and anyone have Titan-fever?...


----------



## Compaddict

Just ordered my second TITAN SC, it's being packed right now.







Probably have them both by mid week.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Jacob better get in here pronto. I want to know why when I turn the fan speed up on my thousand-dollar piece of hardware to keep it cooler, the core drops. Is the displayed Power % in Precision accurate? I don't think it is if I'm throttling because of the fan speed being up when I only see ~90% Power %.
> 
> Other than that, initial stock testing results are almost all in. Going to start the overclocking soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and anyone have Titan-fever?...


How much extra power draw is the 6GB of VRAM is causing? Wonder if you could undervolt the memory and get more headroom for the core, and if that would be better than overclocking the memory itself.

Edit: I can't make sense of the GDDR5 power info that Samsung is putting out - I see numbers that estimate the memory power draw ranging from 10W all the way to 40W.


----------



## freitz

Add me please
EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked.


----------



## dboythagr8

Question. Still trying to fully understand this Boost 2.0.

In my situation one card is a SC, and the other a vanilla. The SC is base clocked at 876mhz and vanilla 837mhz. The boost clock for these is 928mhz and 876mhz respectively. That's fine, I'm cool with that. So then I set my GPU Clock Offset to +129 (both cards are synced up in Precision). Does that +129 add to the *stock* number or the *boost* number? I'm slightly confused here because when I run benchies/games, I'm seeing the boost clock read 1176mhz for the SC and 1137mhz for the vanilla? Shouldn't it read 1005mhz boost (SC) 966mhz boost (Vanilla)? Power is at 106% and temp at 90c by the way.

Sorry for all of the numbers, hopefully someone can follow.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Other than that, initial stock testing results are almost all in. Going to start the overclocking soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and anyone have Titan-fever?...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Jacob better get in here pronto. I want to know why when I turn the fan speed up on my thousand-dollar piece of hardware to keep it cooler, the core drops. Is the displayed Power % in Precision accurate? I don't think it is if I'm throttling because of the fan speed being up when I only see ~90% Power %.
> 
> Other than that, initial stock testing results are almost all in. Going to start the overclocking soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and anyone have Titan-fever?...


I just came a little


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How much extra power draw is the 6GB of VRAM is causing? Wonder if you could undervolt the memory and get more headroom for the core, and if that would be better than overclocking the memory itself.


Bingo!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Price/performance, *higher is better*


----------



## strong island 1

Did anyone have to update the RIVE mobo bios before using titan. I am selling my 680's before titan gets here. I guess I should just update the bios now.

Fed Ex estimates monday delivery. I should have paid for faster shipping.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Did anyone have to update the RIVE mobo bios before using titan. I am selling my 680's before titan gets here. I guess I should just update the bios now.
> 
> Fed Ex estimates monday delivery. I should have paid for faster shipping.


Just installed mine and I didn't have to.


----------



## xorbe

Woohoo!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Woohoo!


gratz


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Price/performance, *higher is better*


I guess tri sli is so small p/p it's on the graph you just can't see it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I guess tri sli is so small p/p it's on the graph you just can't see it


No data yet for it, sorry, maybe this week when someone hardcore receive his 3-4 x Titans (soth will







)

*@EVGA-JacobF* Hope you see the graph


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Question. Still trying to fully understand this Boost 2.0.
> 
> In my situation one card is a SC, and the other a vanilla. The SC is base clocked at 876mhz and vanilla 837mhz. The boost clock for these is 928mhz and 876mhz respectively. That's fine, I'm cool with that. So then I set my GPU Clock Offset to +129 (both cards are synced up in Precision). Does that +129 add to the *stock* number or the *boost* number? I'm slightly confused here because when I run benchies/games, I'm seeing the boost clock read 1058mhz for the SC and 1019mhz for the vanilla? Shouldn't it read 1005mhz boost (SC) 966mhz boost (Vanilla)? Power is at 106% and temp at 90c by the way.
> 
> Sorry for all of the numbers, hopefully someone can follow.


I'm pretty sure that offset adds to the max boost the card will stop at.

Someone posted a youtube video a bunch of pages back, where an nvidia rep went over all the feature of the card and what the settings in evga precision actually do. Here's the link 



 I think about 45 mins is where he starts talking about it (I didn't watch the beginning). But from what I gathered, if you set priority to power, rather than temp, the card will never clock down under it's base clock. If you use temp priority it will go below the base clock, and do anything in it's power to remain at temp.

So if you have 2 different cards with different base clocks, they will throttle down to different clocks, and also boost to different clocks I guess (if given the same offset).

If you load up the bios in Kepler BIOS Tweaker you'll see the base clock setting, boost clock setting, and max boost clock setting (set at 1200). So I'm pretty sure the offset just applies to the boost setting, up to the limit of 1200 set in the bios. Just cause you offset it by X doesn't mean you'll reach it though, you'll be limited by temp and power.


----------



## Swolern

First benchmark.

I WOULD SAY PRETTY DAMN GOOD UPGRADE !!!!!!

GTX 670 SLI MAX STABLE OC @1215MHZ


GTX TITAN SLI OC 1125-1178MHZ


*76.4% performance increase over my 670 SLI*, and that was just a quick OC, more to be done!!!
Time to stretch out the Titans legs and crank up the AA.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No data yet for it, sorry, maybe this week when someone hardcore receive his 3-4 x Titans (soth will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *@EVGA-JacobF* Hope you see the graph


TechPower UP already did a price/performance graph. Along with performance/watt http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/29.html


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> TechPower UP already did a price/performance graph. Along with performance/watt http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/29.html


I'm the one who did this one.

I just did it 10 minutes ago. Seems like my data follow TechpowerUp ones. Damm, thats cool









(Used Top 30 Valley benchmarks Data with Google for Price estimation)


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm the one who did this one.
> 
> I just did it 10 minutes ago. Seems like my data follow TechpowerUp ones. Damm, thats cool


edit: nevermind


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> edit: nevermind


I hope it wasn't a bad comment toward me


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Just installed mine and I didn't have to.


Thanks a lot. +rep.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I hope it wasn't a bad comment toward me


Nope, misread what you said. Thought you said you just created their graph 10 minutes ago... I found it odd since i read theirs days ago. Then I realized I misread what you typed


----------



## KnightVII

I tried to google it but I can't find it.

Those who have SLI Titans I want to know how many fps you got in CRYSIS 3 - 1080p.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> First benchmark.
> 
> I WOULD SAY PRETTY DAMN GOOD UPGRADE !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 670 SLI MAX STABLE OC @1215MHZ
> 
> 
> GTX TITAN SLI OC 1125-1178MHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *76.4% performance increase over my 670 SLI*, and that was just a quick OC, more to be done!!!
> Time to stretch out the Titans legs and crank up the AA.


What's up with not using the print screen button?


----------



## carlhil2

Just got home, the Egg has shipped my ASUS Titan, did next-day, will be here tomorrow!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I tried to google it but I can't find it.
> 
> Those who have SLI Titans I want to know how many fps you got in CRYSIS 3 - 1080p.


http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2013/2/21/geforce-gtx-titan-sli-review-crysis-3-and-battlefield-3-vs-hd-7970-ghz-edition.aspx

That took me about 10 seconds to find on google.
On the other hand wish I had 2 of those hell with it I'm still hoping to get one.


----------



## dph314

Anyone see a difference depending on which you choose to 'Prioritize'? Still testing my first card. Boosts to 1058mhz stock and then with the voltage bumped to 1.2v, 1084mhz. Going to see what it can hit with offsets now.

Yeah just wondering about the prioritize because the clock seems to respond to everything differently....sometimes it drops when at 90% Power, sometimes it _doesn't_ drop at 100%. So...I don't know what optimal settings are yet.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2013/2/21/geforce-gtx-titan-sli-review-crysis-3-and-battlefield-3-vs-hd-7970-ghz-edition.aspx
> 
> That took me about 10 seconds to find on google.
> On the other hand wish I had 2 of those hell with it I'm still hoping to get one.


2 GTX Titans getting 58fps in Crysis 3 1080p? Someone have to prove it if it's true. I can't believe.


----------



## KnightVII

Double post.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Anyone see a difference depending on which you choose to 'Prioritize'? Still testing my first card. Boosts to 1058mhz stock and then with the voltage bumped to 1.2v, 1084mhz. Going to see what it can hit with offsets now.
> 
> Yeah just wondering about the prioritize because the clock seems to respond to everything differently....sometimes it drops when at 90% Power, sometimes it _doesn't_ drop at 100%. So...I don't know what optimal settings are yet.


Also...just got up to 100% in Metro bench and it didn't throttle whatsoever.

What the hell causes the throttle?!?









I'm glad it didn't. But why did it at a lower temp and lower Power % a couple of tests?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> 2 GTX Titans getting 55fps in Crysis 3 1080p? Someone have to prove it if it's true. I can't believe.


because aa most inefficent thing ever


----------



## quark004

titan owners pls can u check the minimum frame rate in battlefield 3 in karkand maps at 1080p ultra for me. I have gtx 670 sli set up and i am not getting good scaling. i am getting fps as low as 40 in karkand maps.


----------



## maarten12100

Somebody has the EK block mounted to the Titan already?
Maybe the fan and the temp are what make this card throttle down instead of the power limit.
So the temp should stay sub 70 with the fan unplugged as Nvidia stated watercoolers would get premium performance and such.

Don't see why as the cards won't be reviewed with a water block and most shall run them with this beautiful cooler.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Somebody has the EK block mounted to the Titan already?
> Maybe the fan and the temp are what make this card throttle down instead of the power limit.
> So the temp should stay sub 70 with the fan unplugged as Nvidia stated watercoolers would get premium performance and such.
> 
> Don't see why as the cards won't be reviewed with a water block and most shall run them with this beautiful cooler.


My card stays way under the temp limit and throttles as it pleases apparently. It's stable in Metro at an unwavering 1202mhz/6500mhz (yes, good card







), but then I did the Sleeping Dogs bench and with a apparently lower Power % it decides to throttle- (I actually get the same framerate at 1202mhz/6400mhz as I do at 1202mhz/6500mhz because the core throttles if the memory goes above +200mhz)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What's up with not using the print screen button?


Quit busting my chops Alatar


----------



## CryptiK

Pretty sure I've found the power limit string in the bios, there's the 100% board power string (250w) and just after it the max board power string (265w).......There's another limit of 105w in there too, not sure what that pertains to. But do I have the balls to edit it, flash it and test it :/ I don't think so lol I'm just teaching myself hex I am not 100% confident it'll work and without a backup bios like on my lightnings flashing it worries me. Shouldn't be long until this is sorted though, someone will be prepared to risk bricking a card to test it.


----------



## Cheesemaster

NEWEGG ORDER
14-130-898 VGA EVGA|06G-P4-2793-KR GTXTITAN 6G Subtotal: $1067.00

EVGA ORDER!
Item Unit Cost Qty Price 06G-P4-2791-KR $1,019.99 1 $1,019.99 Subtotal: $1,019.99 Tax Total: $76.50 Shipping Cost: $9.24 Adult Signature: $0.00 Ship Total $9.24 Grand Total $1,105.73

AMAZON ORDER!

1 "EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked Signature 6GB GDDR5 384-Bit, Dual-Link DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI,DP, SLI Ready Graphics Card 06G-P4-2793-KR"

Shipping Method: One-Day Shipping Items: $1,069.99 Shipping & handling: $3.99

Total before tax: $1,073.98 Estimated tax to be collected: $80.55

Order total: $1,154.53

ONE TWO THREE, BABY!!!!!!

p.s here is the rest of my build specs.. all new and fresh!

1 x Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 150W Six-Core Desktop Processor ...

8 x COOLER MASTER Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 120mm Case Fan

1 x CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2400C9

1 x ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

1 x Prolimatech PRO-PK3-30G Nano Aluminum High-Grade Thermal Compound in 30 Gram

1 x COOLER MASTER COSMOS II RC-1200-KKN1 Black Steel ATX Super Tower Computer Case,

H2O-X20 Elite SeriesSize: Triple 120mmH2O-320-Elite

I got a SuperNova 1500 watt and two corsair force 3 gt's in raid 0 and two ocz agilitie's in raid 0 ... its gonna be sick!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Pretty sure I've found the power limit string in the bios, there's the 100% board power string (250w) and just after it the max board power string (265w).......There's another limit of 105w in there too, not sure what that pertains to. But do I have the balls to edit it, flash it and test it :/ I don't think so lol I'm just teaching myself hex I am not 100% confident it'll work and without a backup bios like on my lightnings flashing it worries me. Shouldn't be long until this is sorted though, someone will be prepared to risk bricking a card to test it.


screenshots?

Also if you're afraid of the high wattage you could always change the values to make the power limit more strict and then flash.

However I'm still pretty unconvinced that the limit would be that easy to get rid of....


----------



## Descadent

Anyone know where I can find money tree seeds?









Been searching all day. No one in town has the seeds. Said something about the government taking it all. What else is new.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Somebody has the EK block mounted to the Titan already?
> Maybe the fan and the temp are what make this card throttle down instead of the power limit.
> So the temp should stay sub 70 with the fan unplugged as Nvidia stated watercoolers would get premium performance and such.
> 
> Don't see why as the cards won't be reviewed with a water block and most shall run them with this beautiful cooler.


Both of mine are in the packaging phase. Probably won't get them til Monday though.


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> screenshots?
> 
> Also if you're afraid of the high wattage you could always change the values to make the power limit more strict and then flash.
> 
> However I'm still pretty unconvinced that the limit would be that easy to get rid of....


I'm still doing some reading dont want to post a SS just yet and have someone brick it thinking it'll work. Happy to PM people if they know what theyre doing with hex editors and have the balls to flash the modbios to the card. It was that easy to change it for the 600 series, did it plenty of times, so I am hopeful the titans are the same. Really need to know what the cards phases are capable of though they might just be coping as is and they have no VRM temp readout like my lightnings do.

Bios hex needs to be edited then a new valid checksum created (should be easy enough) then reflashed so long as the version of nvflash I'm using can flash. It read and backed up the stock bios just fine so hopefully it can.

The hard part is picking where the bios ends. I am only new to this, I know where it starts (diff to the 600 series) but picking the end, I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Btw do these count as proof of membership!


----------



## Compaddict

Pretty!


----------



## furyn9

Just beautiful


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> 2 GTX Titans getting 58fps in Crysis 3 1080p? Someone have to prove it if it's true. I can't believe.


I maintain a pretty much constant 60FPS with 2x MSAA with 1 Titan. 4x MSAA puts me at about 50-55FPS average. With FXAA I get ~80FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> My card stays way under the temp limit and throttles as it pleases apparently. It's stable in Metro at an unwavering 1202mhz/6500mhz (yes, good card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but then I did the Sleeping Dogs bench and with a apparently lower Power % it decides to throttle- (I actually get the same framerate at 1202mhz/6400mhz as I do at 1202mhz/6500mhz because the core throttles if the memory goes above +200mhz)


You sound like me yesterday, be prepared to lower those clocks when you start testing more games.

I'm at 1164/6500 at the moment and still not certain of stability. I swear I sometimes see artifacts in TW2, but maybe it's just the game. Lots of flickering textures in the game to distract me it seems. I can get 1202 stable, but as soon as you start running games that run he card between 850-1100 you start seeing some artifacts. The card lowers the voltages too much on lower clocks when you overclock too high.


----------



## dph314

You're going to love them Eric









Not done with my testing but a quick preview...

*Metro*- everything maxed including DOF (except Advanced PhysX)

680 stock 1150mhz/6000mhz- 31.5
680 OC 1411mhz/6500mhz- 35.5
Titan stock 1058mhz/6000mhz- 52
Titan OC 1202mhz/6400mhz- 57

Titan stock increase over 680 stock- 65%
Titan stock increase over 680 OC'd- 46%
Titan OC'd increase over 680 stock- 80%
Titan OC'd increase over 680 OC'd- 60%

That's insane. Loving this card so far. Even if this is the best of the bunch, I'm still making out great


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You're going to love them Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done with my testing but a quick preview...
> 
> *Metro*- everything maxed including DOF (except Advanced PhysX)
> 
> 680 stock 1150mhz/6000mhz- 31.5
> 680 OC 1411mhz/6500mhz- 35.5
> Titan stock 1058mhz/6000mhz- 52
> Titan OC 1202mhz/6400mhz- 57
> 
> Titan stock increase over 680 stock- 65%
> Titan stock increase over 680 OC'd- 46%
> Titan OC'd increase over 680 stock- 80%
> Titan OC'd increase over 680 OC'd- 60%
> 
> That's insane. Loving this card so far. Even if this is the best of the bunch, I'm still making out great










I'm waiting for you sli review


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Grats dph! Can't wait to start playing with mine but my 7970's are under water so its going to be a hassle getting them installed (gotta drain the loop, flush, remove the 7970's, install the Titans, cut and install temp tubing for the CPU-only loop, refill,then start testing). Once testing is done for my CF 7970 vs SLI Titan Youtube channel comparison I can install the blocks for the TItans and design my permanent loop. Lots of work this water cooling!


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You're going to love them Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done with my testing but a quick preview...
> 
> *Metro*- everything maxed including DOF (except Advanced PhysX)
> 
> 680 stock 1150mhz/6000mhz- 31.5
> 680 OC 1411mhz/6500mhz- 35.5
> Titan stock 1058mhz/6000mhz- 52
> Titan OC 1202mhz/6400mhz- 57
> 
> Titan stock increase over 680 stock- 65%
> Titan stock increase over 680 OC'd- 46%
> Titan OC'd increase over 680 stock- 80%
> Titan OC'd increase over 680 OC'd- 60%
> 
> That's insane. Loving this card so far. Even if this is the best of the bunch, I'm still making out great


Nice results these cards are killer.

Is the 1202 with fan up full and overvoltage +37mv?


----------



## Murlocke

People running 1202 core should try limiting their FPS so the card doesn't run at 100% and see if they run into any problems. In my testing, 1202 can be perfectly stable but if you ever run vsync or run a game that doesn't utilize the card fully.. you start seeing problems in the 850-1100 ranges. Sometimes they take awhile to show up too. Really annoying.

It's really a shame because the card is capable of 1.2GHz or more, but the drivers lower the voltages too much on lower dynamic clocks when you OC too much.


----------



## xorbe

Just using the MHz slider without touching voltage, mine tops out at 1110 using Heaven / Valley, before things go south. +0.037 gets 26~40 extra, meh. Stock boost hits only 993. Gonna reset core and twiddle with mem speed, then I'm actually like going to use the thing for a while, lol.


----------



## rationalthinking

I have 1 EVGA Titan and 1 EVGA Titan SC.

Do I use the SC BIOS on the regular Titan or regular Titan BIOS on SC? Pretty annoying that at the time of purchase they did not have SC versions for sale yet.


----------



## xorbe

What kind of mem overclocks are people getting? I got to 7500 (!) before seeing artifacts on Valley ... not sure that's legit, lol. Okay, desktop soft freeze and recover at 7000 this time. So max is below that.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I have 1 EVGA Titan and 1 EVGA Titan SC.
> 
> Do I use the SC BIOS on the regular Titan or regular Titan BIOS on SC? Pretty annoying that at the time of purchase they did not have SC versions for sale yet.


I used the SC BIOS on the regular and things seem to be working fine.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I have 1 EVGA Titan and 1 EVGA Titan SC.
> 
> Do I use the SC BIOS on the regular Titan or regular Titan BIOS on SC? Pretty annoying that at the time of purchase they did not have SC versions for sale yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the SC BIOS on the regular and things seem to be working fine.
Click to expand...

Oh great to hear! It just bothers me that I will have to flash the non-SC.


----------



## mbreslin

So much for getting a small profit out of mine to try and finance my third titan. They're starting to flood ebay now including an SC for exactly retail price + 20$ shipping. Taking mine down. Was hoping to swap my stock for an SC and maybe make a bit of a profit.


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I used the SC BIOS on the regular and things seem to be working fine.


You just flashed it with latest nvflash and all worked fine?


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Unlocked BIOS + hard mods + water/chilled will make these Titans into Titan Ultras!


----------



## CryptiK

Really depends what the phases can supply. That said I've only seen ~80% power use both cards when running unigine valley (windowed) at 1110 MHz.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Vega, are you still enjoying your Lightboost monitor setup? I am still pretty skeptical about it.. I am still trying to decide if I want to go to a single Titan to make games "smoother" compared to my 670s.. but then it just makes me wonder if things like Lightboost degrade the overall "clarity" of the picture (granted it improves ghosting).


Still in testing really.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No data yet for it, sorry, maybe this week when someone hardcore receive his 3-4 x Titans (soth will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *@EVGA-JacobF* Hope you see the graph


Not sure what you are trying to justify with that graph. Not to mention there are more dynamics to game quality than sheer FPS numbers. The top end GPU has always never been about performance to price ratio. According to your graph we should all run out and buy 7850 Crossfire? I wouldn't touch 7850 Crossfire with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Asustweaker

s a question for you guys. Any folding numbers out there on these beasts??


----------



## carlhil2

Which software,[EVGA, MSI, ASUS, etc.], is best to push this card? [also, who else ordered the ASUS card?]


----------



## strong island 1

My titan should be here monday but I really wanted to try the monitor overclocking because I have a dell u2713hm that I want to return because of image retention.

On 120hz.net they have a .ini file for the titan display driver to use on a 680. I unzipped the titan display driver and switched the .ini file and then installed the titan display driver on my 680's.

I got my dell up to 90hz using nvidia control panel after I did all of this. I attached a screen shot. Also the monitor OSD says 90hz and I turned vsync on and tried a game and it locks the refresh rate at 90fps and I think it looks way smoother.

My point is that this is automatically included with the Titan driver so this is an awesome feature of the titan.

I think this is a really big deal that we don't talk about much. A Dell IPS at 2560x1440p at 90hz is pretty awesome and I am very excited for my Titan to come.

Anything above 92hz and the dell monitor OSD would say the timing was not supported and it would go black for a few seconds and go back to the previous hz.

Right now 90hz is stable which I think is really cool.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So much for getting a small profit out of mine to try and finance my third titan. They're starting to flood ebay now including an SC for exactly retail price + 20$ shipping. Taking mine down. Was hoping to swap my stock for an SC and maybe make a bit of a profit.


I was going to say something in reply to the people buying 2+ cards to bin and sell the others on ebay. You'll probably end up taking a lose. If I had a choice of buying a $1000 videocard from a store, or an open, or even closed, box on ebay, I'm going to the store even if I have to wait for them to get in stock. I wouldn't want to risk losing the 3 year warranty.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Which software,[EVGA, MSI, ASUS, etc.], is best to push this card? [also, who else ordered the ASUS card?]


Ordered them as well, but cancelled them when I got the EVGA's in stock LOL
Just arrived at my house, I have not opened the box yet.

I also wonder if any of those programs help with the throttle and voltage??? likely not but maybe???


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> I was going to say something in reply to the people buying 2+ cards to bin and sell the others on ebay. You'll probably end up taking a lose. If I had a choice of buying a $1000 videocard from a store, or an open, or even closed, box on ebay, I'm going to the store even if I have to wait for them to get in stock. I wouldn't want to risk losing the 3 year warranty.


I agree, though EVGA and ASUS both have warranties which are tied to the SN's. So as long as it has not been messed with physically or with BIOS Warranty is still A O K


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> My titan should be here monday but I really wanted to try the monitor overclocking because I have a dell u2713hm that I want to return because of image retention.
> 
> On 120hz.net they have a .ini file for the titan display driver to use on a 680. I unzipped the titan display driver and switched the .ini file and then installed the titan display driver on my 680's.
> 
> I got my dell up to 90hz using nvidia control panel after I did all of this. I attached a screen shot. Also the monitor OSD says 90hz and I turned vsync on and tried a game and it locks the refresh rate at 90fps and I think it looks way smoother.
> 
> My point is that this is automatically included with the Titan driver so this is an awesome feature of the titan.
> 
> I think this is a really big deal that we don't talk about much. A Dell IPS at 2560x1440p at 90hz is pretty awesome and I am very excited for my Titan to come.
> 
> Anything above 92hz and the dell monitor OSD would say the timing was not supported and it would go black for a few seconds and go back to the previous hz.
> 
> Right now 90hz is stable which I think is really cool.


sorry my post got screwed up


----------



## mbreslin

It seems to me if they have 100% positive feedback (with more than a few transactions) and tell you the card is sealed I doubt you'd have much problem using the warranty.

I know for an absolute fact there are trustworthy people on ebay because I'm one of them.









About 7 or so titans sold for 1500$ each so I put mine up for 1350$ hoping I might make a little money but now there's many cards up there cheaper than mine.

My 'upgrade' budget is 5k and I'm trying to actually stick to it this time. I want 3 titans but it will be hard, if haswell isn't up to snuff I'll be going ib-e which I'm sure will be 1k$+. Water is awesome but it adds a ton of expense to everything. ;/


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> You just flashed it with latest nvflash and all worked fine?


I used the nvflash linked in the 680 lightning forumn. Before I flashed though I ran a few commands to see if it would even recognize the titans and it did. I created a backup first though just in case things go south once the SC BIOS is flashed. Both cards are now running at same stock clocks and same boost clocks, however the original SC Titan will sometimes clock its self about 14 mhz higher along with an additional .13 volts in games. It will also do that in benchmarking programs like unigine but only for a short while then it will automatically match the other titan. Overall things are working well and I have not noticed any issues since flashing. Relatively easy process I would say. then again I have flashed a bios on cards more times then I remember.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Pretty sure I've found the power limit string in the bios, there's the 100% board power string (250w) and just after it the max board power string (265w).......There's another limit of 105w in there too, not sure what that pertains to. But do I have the balls to edit it, flash it and test it :/ I don't think so lol I'm just teaching myself hex I am not 100% confident it'll work and without a backup bios like on my lightnings flashing it worries me. Shouldn't be long until this is sorted though, someone will be prepared to risk bricking a card to test it.


Don't be a follower be a leader. Edit and flash. Take it up to 285w


----------



## CallsignVega

To finish off my benches in Surround:










The increased bandwidth of Titan over 680's in Surround hasn't really materialized. The performance gain is almost identical to a single 2560x1440 monitor gain that I've seen in my previous test.

Honestly for the price and with the throttling issues, Titan hasn't terribly impressed me. Granted I had some killer 680 Classifieds to put them up against that were only $300 cheaper per card when new. One thing I did notice about Titan though is that it has always run incredibly smooth in all benchmarks. No stuttering, pausing etc. Titan does have some pretty amazing build quality and air cooler (amazingly quiet for the amount of air it moves). With the back-brackets removed and max overclock I am not even breaking 60 C. Too bad NVIDIA's gimped power system and throttling really prevents one from pushing these cards and makes water cooling worthless.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Vega, how about grabbing a third Titan for 3-Way SLI? Fourth for 4-Way?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> To finish off my benches in Surround:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The increased bandwidth of Titan over 680's in Surround hasn't really materialized. The performance gain is almost identical to a single 2560x1440 monitor gain that I've seen in my previous test.
> 
> Honestly for the price and with the throttling issues, Titan hasn't terribly impressed me. Granted I had some killer 680 Classifieds to put them up against that were only $300 cheaper per card when new. One thing I did notice about Titan though is that it has always run incredibly smooth in all benchmarks. No stuttering, pausing etc. Titan does have some pretty amazing build quality and air cooler (amazingly quiet for the amount of air it moves). With the back-brackets removed and max overclock I am not even breaking 60 C. Too bad NVIDIA's gimped power system and throttling really prevents one from pushing these cards and makes water cooling worthless.


Those look very nice, can't wait to bless my case with my card tomorrow!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> To finish off my benches in Surround:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The increased bandwidth of Titan over 680's in Surround hasn't really materialized. The performance gain is almost identical to a single 2560x1440 monitor gain that I've seen in my previous test.
> 
> Honestly for the price and with the throttling issues, Titan hasn't terribly impressed me. Granted I had some killer 680 Classifieds to put them up against that were only $300 cheaper per card when new. One thing I did notice about Titan though is that it has always run incredibly smooth in all benchmarks. No stuttering, pausing etc. Titan does have some pretty amazing build quality and air cooler (amazingly quiet for the amount of air it moves). With the back-brackets removed and max overclock I am not even breaking 60 C. Too bad NVIDIA's gimped power system and throttling really prevents one from pushing these cards and makes water cooling worthless.


What settings are you using in the games? Especially games like BF3? I suppose "Ultra" but what AA settings? Even at 5160x2560 with everything on Ultra (except Shadows @ High), even using 4xMSAA uses "only" about 3600MB of the VRAM. So I'm wondering when, if at all, the Titan's 6GB of VRAM would become useful(?).

Of course, in games like Max Payne 3, with everything maxed out, I can use only 2xMSAA. Even 4xMSAA turns "red" (won't allow me to choose it) so I guess that is a scenario where the Titans could hypothetically become useful. Yet, what about the actual GPU muscle? I wonder if going with 4-Way Titans in Surround will really show the GPU muscle compared to that of the GTX-680 Classifieds in 4-Way(?).

Just yesterday, I reinstalled MaldoHD v4.0 "Final" version in Crysis 2 and MAXED OUT every setting (Ultra) and everything on the MaldoHD configurator including particle reflections etc. and was playing @ 5160x2560 with around 45 FPS on average. The game was using 3800MB of VRAM which was incredible and Crysis 2 has never looked so good!









I suppose I want to see someone run 4-Way Titans. Are you planning to? Would love to see some scaling comparisons in Surround.

I've been reading that 4-Way SLI also causes issues with Multi-GPU AA and other issues. Is this true? Someone also told me that running 4-Way SLI is also susceptible to horrendous stuttering problems in several games. I've not experienced it much but Crysis 3 really showed the stuttering. Of course, setting certain values like "Shadows" to "High" instead of Very High did help. I wonder if 3-Way SLI is much smoother than 4-Way? I also would think to get the most out of the games and the 3 x 30" Surround Portrait, one would need the MAXIMUM GPU horsepower possible; ie 4x Titans or 4x whatever. What are your thoughts on 4-Way vs 3-Way for Surround?


----------



## emett

Can anyone give me heads up as to where has stock at RRP and ships to Australia?


----------



## mtrx

Just received my card (Gigabyte from Jimms @ Finland). EVGA 600-series high flow bracket fits without mods btw.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Vega what do you have supporting the card? I might try that for now until my back plates show up to be cut up.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

On the last pic, looks like the pcie slot and some "L" shaped metal bracket are holding CallsignVega 's Titans in place.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Can anyone give me heads up as to where has stock at RRP and ships to Australia?


nowhere! lol


----------



## xorbe

Thanks, I moved my high flow bracket over!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrx*
> 
> Just received my card (Gigabyte from Jimms @ Finland). EVGA 600-series high flow bracket fits without mods btw.


----------



## CryptiK

Whats everyones max stable Valley @ Extreme HD preset clocks using +37mv (1.200v)?


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Which software,[EVGA, MSI, ASUS, etc.], is best to push this card? [also, who else ordered the ASUS card?]


I ordered an ASUS GTX TITAN. Waiting for it to arrive and will probably flash it at some point.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> On the last pic, looks like the pcie slot and some "L" shaped metal bracket are holding CallsignVega 's Titans in place.


Lol yeah I noticed that after I posted. Looks like the metal that separated the slots he bent and stuck in there. I might try to drill at least one hole in the pci bracket on the case and see if I can still use the screw to secure it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Pretty sure I've found the power limit string in the bios, there's the 100% board power string (250w) and just after it the max board power string (265w).......There's another limit of 105w in there too, not sure what that pertains to. But do I have the balls to edit it, flash it and test it :/ I don't think so lol I'm just teaching myself hex I am not 100% confident it'll work and without a backup bios like on my lightnings flashing it worries me. Shouldn't be long until this is sorted though, someone will be prepared to risk bricking a card to test it.


Do you have an extra card to reflash with? If so, do it! Or post the strings to the power settings


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Pretty sure I've found the power limit string in the bios, there's the 100% board power string (250w) and just after it the max board power string (265w).......There's another limit of 105w in there too, not sure what that pertains to. But do I have the balls to edit it, flash it and test it :/ I don't think so lol I'm just teaching myself hex I am not 100% confident it'll work and without a backup bios like on my lightnings flashing it worries me. Shouldn't be long until this is sorted though, someone will be prepared to risk bricking a card to test it.


Well you can always flash it back


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> To finish off my benches in Surround:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The increased bandwidth of Titan over 680's in Surround hasn't really materialized. The performance gain is almost identical to a single 2560x1440 monitor gain that I've seen in my previous test.
> 
> Honestly for the price and with the throttling issues, Titan hasn't terribly impressed me. Granted I had some killer 680 Classifieds to put them up against that were only $300 cheaper per card when new. One thing I did notice about Titan though is that it has always run incredibly smooth in all benchmarks. No stuttering, pausing etc. Titan does have some pretty amazing build quality and air cooler (amazingly quiet for the amount of air it moves). With the back-brackets removed and max overclock I am not even breaking 60 C. Too bad NVIDIA's gimped power system and throttling really prevents one from pushing these cards and makes water cooling worthless.


You removed the pci-e bracket xD
Well everything for a over-clock as long as the water blocks aren't there yet?!


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Asus model per specs page
> 
> GPU Boost Clock : 876 MHz
> GPU Base Clock : 837 MHz
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTXTITAN6GD5/#overview


Can somone fill me in? (i'm just a weak 7950 owner, don't kill me <3).

The titan has a baseclock of 837 Mhz, the 7950 has a baseclock of 825, and my "base" is on 925 since it's Ghz edition. (Yes, it's not the actual value, mine is overclocked since i got it so i don't care about that part).

BUT WHAT, makes the Titan so good? If it has a normal Mhz ratio..? Hmm. And no, i know the basics of computers. That's why i ask about this. No flamewar, i just.. Ask.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Can two Titans give a Constant 60FPS in Crysis 3 2560x1440 with everything turned up?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Can two Titans give a Constant 60FPS in Crysis 3 2560x1440 with everything turned up?


No way. 2-Way SLI Titans still struggles with Crysis 3 at 2560x1600.

Frame rate hovers well over 60 fps in many situations, but there also are many places where frame rate dips down to 30s and 40s.

This is with Crysis 3 at Very High + SMAA M-GPU (which basically is SMAAx4). I haven't tried TXAA, yet. But I'm sure it'll be worse than SMAA, performance-wise.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> No way. 2-Way SLI Titans still struggles with Crysis 3 at 2560x1600.
> 
> Frame rate hovers well over 60 fps in many situations, but there also are many places where frame rate dips down to 30s and 40s.
> 
> This is with Crysis 3 at Very High + SMAA M-GPU (which basically is SMAAx4). I haven't tried TXAA, yet. But I'm sure it'll be worse than SMAA, performance-wise.


I appreciate the response..... I am thinking about getting a third 7970 as I play Crysis online after work & two of them are struggling to be honest. I love the game/series however so it would be worth it to grab two....


----------



## CryptiK

TXAA is supposed to be less stressful. I dont like it as it looks blurry by comparison. From what I've read SMAA>MSAA>TXAA


----------



## sami23

hello guy.

i am playing borderland 2, and i am using precision X(i am new to overlcokcing and so)
the on screen info tells me that my gpu run at 50 to 60%..is it normal?
i never see my memory clock going over 3500mhz
i have a workstation not a oc for games with dual xeon 3.07ghz

also anyone has recomended settings for the precision X

thanks for your help


----------



## Alatar

I now have 3 cards ordered









Getting one seems to be a pain :/ I missed the gigabyte shipment that was available at jimms.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I now have 3 cards ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting one seems to be a pain :/ I missed the gigabyte shipment that was available at jimms.


Wich brand?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I now have 3 cards ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting one seems to be a pain :/ I missed the gigabyte shipment that was available at jimms.


You are now under suspection! A kid can not have 3 Titans









We'll have to look further into this...


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You are now under suspection! A kid can not have 3 Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to look further into this...


Ever heard of rich parents







?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> Wich brand?


All asus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You are now under suspection! A kid can not have 3 Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to look further into this...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Ever heard of rich parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Hey! I only plan on keeping one









No way I can afford to drop 3K on GPUs


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Can somone fill me in? (i'm just a weak 7950 owner, don't kill me <3).
> 
> The titan has a baseclock of 837 Mhz, the 7950 has a baseclock of 825, and my "base" is on 925 since it's Ghz edition. (Yes, it's not the actual value, mine is overclocked since i got it so i don't care about that part).
> 
> BUT WHAT, makes the Titan so good? If it has a normal Mhz ratio..? Hmm. And no, i know the basics of computers. That's why i ask about this. No flamewar, i just.. Ask.


There are more to it than just core clock. There's transistor count and etc that makes each card unique. Its not all about core clock or it will defeat the purpose of upgrading if lets say a 1000mhz 8800gt is faster than a 800mhz titan.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Ever heard of rich parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I know, I have friends like that myself in college. They get cars, and go on expensive trips around the world though...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> All asus
> 
> Hey! I only plan on keeping one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I can afford to drop 3K on GPUs


You shouldn't have 3k in the first place


----------



## Alatar

Aqua block: http://www.overclock.net/t/1366202/tpu-aqua-computer-intros-kryographics-full-coverage-water-block-for-geforce-gtx-titan

I think I might have to go for one of these instead of EK


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Guys, can You please tell me if the voltage is unlcoked in Titan? Or is there any limit?


----------



## Gripen90

Can't figure whether I should save up for GTX Titan SLi or if my 3x GTX 670 still will perform equally well (max 2560x1440 res).


----------



## dph314

Yeah for my 1. 2Ghz runs I had the fan on auto, with the fan curve pretty flat and not hitting 100% until 94C, because earlier tests hinted at the slight core drop being related to full fan speed. I think the Power % displayed in Precision may be accurate, as, like usual, 3dMark11 brought it up higher than most games, to 103%. But I also think it's a little off since I get core drops at ~90% sometimes but then I won't when at almost 100%. So...I hope someone can figure this crap out, cuz I sure can't.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Can anyone give me heads up as to where has stock at RRP and ships to Australia?


cplonline.com.au


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah for my 1. 2Ghz runs I had the fan on auto, with the fan curve pretty flat and not hitting 100% until 94C, because earlier tests hinted at the slight core drop being related to full fan speed. I think the Power % displayed in Precision may be accurate, as, like usual, 3dMark11 brought it up higher than most games, to 103%. But I also think it's a little off since I get core drops at ~90% sometimes but then I won't when at almost 100%. So...I hope someone can figure this crap out, cuz I sure can't.


Hmm do they both do 1200MHz game stable or was that metro 2033 run you did a benchmark? That was at +37mv right? I slid the slider to 106% and set the fan to 80% and wasn't getting drops since it was holding 60's - low 70's running valley at 1163 MHz / 1.20v


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I know, I have friends like that myself in college. They get cars, and go on expensive trips around the world though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have 3k in the first place


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> All asus
> 
> Hey! I only plan on keeping one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I can afford to drop 3K on GPUs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Ever heard of rich parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


If you earn it you can spend it.

My missus has given up on lecturing me about my spending habits.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> It seems to me if they have 100% positive feedback (with more than a few transactions) and tell you the card is sealed I doubt you'd have much problem using the warranty.
> 
> I know for an absolute fact there are trustworthy people on ebay because I'm one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 7 or so titans sold for 1500$ each so I put mine up for 1350$ hoping I might make a little money but now there's many cards up there cheaper than mine.
> 
> My 'upgrade' budget is 5k and I'm trying to actually stick to it this time. I want 3 titans but it will be hard, if haswell isn't up to snuff I'll be going ib-e which I'm sure will be 1k$+. Water is awesome but it adds a ton of expense to everything. ;/


I say just grab SB-e then move to IB-e with a drop in chip, will be hard not to bottleneck titans with haswell I would think. Not sure.

3x titan's though... yum. I've already thought about getting another but I don't think I could actually use three unless I went for 1440p in a 3x1 setup.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> *If you earn it* you can spend it.
> 
> My missus has given up on lecturing me about my spending habits.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Aqua block: http://www.overclock.net/t/1366202/tpu-aqua-computer-intros-kryographics-full-coverage-water-block-for-geforce-gtx-titan
> 
> I think I might have to go for one of these instead of EK


I already ordered the EK one should be here march 4th but I want that one as well might have to return the EK one really like the exposed copper


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> If you earn it you can spend it.
> 
> My missus has given up on lecturing me about my spending habits.


I wasn't serious.

i like teasing spoiled kids. See it as a way to vent my jealousy (see hatorade). I would have liked to be able to spend that kind of money on hardware as well. There are no ill intentions involved


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*


Cmon guys, the money is coming from my own bank account that only has money that I earned by working for a school (good pay btw, over 20€/h)









If I want to make my parents pay something for me I let them foot my dry ice bills haha


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I wasn't serious.
> 
> i like teasing spoiled kids. See it as a way to vent my jealousy (see hatorade). I would have liked to be able to spend that kind of money on hardware as well. There are no ill intentions involved


Dont worry man Im not having a go either. Its just a dig at my missus lol


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Aqua block: http://www.overclock.net/t/1366202/tpu-aqua-computer-intros-kryographics-full-coverage-water-block-for-geforce-gtx-titan
> 
> I think I might have to go for one of these instead of EK


I am still waiting for the other companies to show off their waterblocks. However, that does look nice and cannot wait to see the other three variants.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Cmon guys, the money is coming from my own bank account that only has money that I earned by working for a school (good pay btw, over 20€/h)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to make my parents pay something for me I let them foot my dry ice bills haha


ahah, Blademaster has a point








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I wasn't serious.
> 
> i like teasing spoiled kids. See it as a way to vent my jealousy (see hatorade). I would have liked to be able to spend that kind of money on hardware as well. There are no ill intentions involved


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Cmon guys, the money is coming from my own bank account that only has money that I earned by working for a school (good pay btw, over 20€/h)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to make my parents pay something for me I let them foot my dry ice bills haha


Yeah so much hate and envy in the titan threads everywhere. Seriously, this is some people's only hobby. You can spend thousands on mountain biking, music equipment, photography, cars, anything. Just wish people would be happy for those lashing out and buying some new gear for themselves. There's heaps of people with way better gear in so many genres than I've got, but I just think, damn lucky them must be fun to have that stuff, but it doesn't make me less happy with my own stuff. If you worked for it, good on ya, I didn't earn enough during college for this kind of outlay. If you didn't earn it, so what everyone's circumstances are different. Some people have rich parents but they might be away on business 4 months out of 12. There's trade offs everywhere and it's no one's business what anyone else does with money that comes into their possession by any legal means.

Share the love / stop the butthurt


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Yeah so much hate and envy in the titan threads everywhere. Seriously, this is some people's only hobby. You can spend thousands on mountain biking, music equipment, photography, cars, anything. Just wish people would be happy for those lashing out and buying some new gear for themselves. There's heaps of people with way better gear in so many genres than I've got, but I just think, damn lucky them must be fun to have that stuff, but it doesn't make me less happy with my own stuff. If you worked for it, good on ya, I didn't earn enough during college for this kind of outlay. If you didn't earn it, so what everyone's circumstances are different. Some people have rich parents but they might be away on business 4 months out of 12. There's trade offs everywhere and it's no one's business what anyone else does with money that comes into their possession by any legal means.
> 
> Share the love / stop the butthurt


I completely agree, at least i see this happening less than others forum where if you open a topic to choose between the gtx 690 and the titan ...people starts raging at you stating that (example) 580 SLI is cheaper, even if you wrote that you want to avoid any SLI-xfire


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think you are looking into it too much. If you see my room you would know that I'm not really serious. I was just teasing Alatar. I fully endorse the act of people buying Titan and SLI'ing them.

If the entire world was playing with Titans, the world would be a much better place


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah for my 1. 2Ghz runs I had the fan on auto, with the fan curve pretty flat and not hitting 100% until 94C, because earlier tests hinted at the slight core drop being related to full fan speed. I think the Power % displayed in Precision may be accurate, as, like usual, 3dMark11 brought it up higher than most games, to 103%. But I also think it's a little off since I get core drops at ~90% sometimes but then I won't when at almost 100%. So...I hope someone can figure this crap out, cuz I sure can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm do they both do 1200MHz game stable or was that metro 2033 run you did a benchmark? That was at +37mv right? I slid the slider to 106% and set the fan to 80% and wasn't getting drops since it was holding 60's - low 70's running valley at 1163 MHz / 1.20v
Click to expand...

60's-70's temperature you mean? Or Power %? Yeah I have no problem keeping mine 80C and under with a very modest fan profile, it's just the voltage/core drops are apparently completely independent of the Power Limit, which doesn't make sense. Sometimes I get drops when at 90%, sometimes I don't get them at 100%. It's wierd and really annoying and if drivers don't fix it soon then I'll be really disappointed. Not with the card in general, but I mean, just with how they handled it. It's not like RMAs are going to go through the roof if they actually let us go up to that 106% Power Limit, instead of having it constantly throttle when under it. I know every RMA, they're out $1000. But come on, actually allowing the card to reach it's full potential that it can without crashing when _keeping_ the voltage at 1.2v, instead of constantly throttling it and the clock, should be something that should be possible on a thousand-dollar piece of hardware.

But yeah I haven't tested the other ones yet, just one. Probably will get to the second SC'd one tonight after finishing OC'd tests and doing the graphs (vs the 1400mhz Lightning). Then I have the 2 reference that I'll test for the hell of it. Maybe even throw all 4 in if I'm really feeling ambitious. Bring that Heaven thread over to the Green side for a while









Either way, this thing is a monster. Just getting sick of the throttles. Does K-Boost prevent any of the throttling? I haven't had time to try it out yet. Getting out of work in about 5 hours, then I'll give it a go.


----------



## Phishy714

ADD ME TO THE CLUB!!!!

Damn impressed with the quality. Pictures everywhere do not do the card justice - damn she's a beauty. Already replaced with HIGH-FLOW bracket.

Might have to pony up for a 2nd one at this point.

(sorry for the crappy phone pics)


----------



## hatlesschimp

I work offshore construction and I'm home half the year on average. I wish i could work local and get an ok wage but its hard in my hometown area. A lot of the manufacturing and heavy industry is dying and that's the area I'm skilled in. Although i get paid well when i work I'm still exposed to one of the more dangerous work sites in the world. I cant even get insurance because of the nature of the industry. So when I get home if my missus guy on the side hasn't left i give him the boot and then i relax hang out and do things with my missus that i like







and dont like







. And after that play some games and have fun.
There are always trade offs!


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I work offshore construction and I'm home half the year on average. I wish i could work local and get an ok wage but its hard in my hometown area. A lot of the manufacturing and heavy industry is dying and that's the area I'm skilled in. Although i get paid well when i work I'm still exposed to one of the more dangerous work sites in the world. I cant even get insurance because of the nature of the industry. So when I get home if my missus guy on the side hasn't left i give him the boot and then i relax hang out and do things with my missus that i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And after that play some games and have fun.
> There are always trade offs!


----------



## lacrossewacker

People complaining about voltage control (I miss the 500 series overclocking







) doesn't K-Boost work for you all? I have my 670 FTW and with K-Boost (EVGA only) it'll just keep your voltage at the maximum limit. Does this not help you all at all?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just checked a local computer stores Titan prices. They started the ASUS @ $1,399 for pre-order. They got as high as $1,489 in the past few days and now they are down to $1,299 and they still have stock left and every other Australian online/retailer I've come across has sold out. LOL

Any opportunity they get!!!


----------



## damstr

Little video I threw together since I need something to use to learn Vegas 12.






On a side note I played Metro 2033 yesterday everything maxed out at 1080P and was getting like 150FPS in this one part. Haha Titans are so damn smooth!


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I think you are looking into it too much. If you see my room you would know that I'm not really serious. I was just teasing Alatar. I fully endorse the act of people buying Titan and SLI'ing them.
> 
> If the entire world was playing with Titans, the world would be a much better place


That wasn't directed at you man, just everyone's on tenterhooks in titan threads, there's probably the most nerdrage and hostility I've seen in awhile in them. This thread's not bad, some are shocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 60's-70's temperature you mean? Or Power %? Yeah I have no problem keeping mine 80C and under with a very modest fan profile, it's just the voltage/core drops are apparently completely independent of the Power Limit, which doesn't make sense. Sometimes I get drops when at 90%, sometimes I don't get them at 100%. It's wierd and really annoying and if drivers don't fix it soon then I'll be really disappointed. Not with the card in general, but I mean, just with how they handled it. It's not like RMAs are going to go through the roof if they actually let us go up to that 106% Power Limit, instead of having it constantly throttle when under it. I know every RMA, they're out $1000. But come on, actually allowing the card to reach it's full potential that it can without crashing when _keeping_ the voltage at 1.2v, instead of constantly throttling it and the clock, should be something that should be possible on a thousand-dollar piece of hardware.
> 
> But yeah I haven't tested the other ones yet, just one. Probably will get to the second SC'd one tonight after finishing OC'd tests and doing the graphs (vs the 1400mhz Lightning). Then I have the 2 reference that I'll test for the hell of it. Maybe even throw all 4 in if I'm really feeling ambitious. Bring that Heaven thread over to the Green side for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, this thing is a monster. Just getting sick of the throttles. Does K-Boost prevent any of the throttling? I haven't had time to try it out yet. Getting out of work in about 5 hours, then I'll give it a go.


Mine was ok I think, seemed to be holding 1163 through the whole bench but I was cranking the fan. How quick is your monitoring update/frequency? Might be catching clock transitions I'm not seeing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I work offshore construction and I'm home half the year on average. I wish i could work local and get an ok wage but its hard in my hometown area. A lot of the manufacturing and heavy industry is dying and that's the area I'm skilled in. Although i get paid well when i work I'm still exposed to one of the more dangerous work sites in the world. I cant even get insurance because of the nature of the industry. So when I get home if my missus guy on the side hasn't left i give him the boot and then i relax hang out and do things with my missus that i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And after that play some games and have fun.
> There are always trade offs!


Yep, you just need to do what makes you happy and there's nothing wrong with spending your money on stuff that brings you enjoyment. Plus you can hone your battle skills for when the missus' guy on the side seems reluctant to leave









*************************'

Can someone please tell me what your max stable Valley clocks are!!!!!!!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Little video I threw together since I need something to use to learn Vegas 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I played Metro 2033 yesterday everything maxed out at 1080P and was getting like 150FPS in this one part. Haha Titans are so damn smooth!


hell yeah get the powered drill on those things!... love umbrella tattoo by the way, very clean looking. not a mess like some of the gaming tattoos people are getting lately.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I work offshore construction and I'm home half the year on average. I wish i could work local and get an ok wage but its hard in my hometown area. A lot of the manufacturing and heavy industry is dying and that's the area I'm skilled in. Although i get paid well when i work I'm still exposed to one of the more dangerous work sites in the world. I cant even get insurance because of the nature of the industry. So when I get home if my missus guy on the side hasn't left i give him the boot and then i relax hang out and do things with my missus that i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And after that play some games and have fun.
> There are always trade offs!
Click to expand...

wrong thread.. that goes in the "what do u do for a living" threat haha

ontopic: after installing my Titan I cannot play Origin games (BF3, Crysis 3, Dead Space 2)... in gives the invalid license error 0x0006 when trying to launch BF3 or C3. DS2 doesnt get an error message but it crashes immediately

i tried a few things that made the games work for a session but after trying out another game or rebooting then the same 0x0006 error message / crashing came back

repairing the installation on Bf3 and C3 made one or the other game work. seems like fixing it for one game would screw it up the other game. tried reinstallling C3, which fixed C3, but Bf3 stopped working. then i repaired BF3, it worked but C3 broke. WTH IS GOING ON?!

DS2 was fine at first but after rebooting it will not launch anymore, there is not option to "repair installation" for DS2. exe crashes after syncing game data to the cloud

i thought teh problem is that changing your GPU requires some sort of key reset but EA chat support said error 0x0006 is not a key error but a DirectX issue. i updated DX with the driver CD that came with the Titan. uuuuuuugggggggghhhh. any one care to guess?

btw, Far Cry 3 *uplay and Sleeping Dogs*Steam work just fine. w.t.f.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Little video I threw together since I need something to use to learn Vegas 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I played Metro 2033 yesterday everything maxed out at 1080P and was getting like 150FPS in this one part. Haha Titans are so damn smooth!


Thanks i liked it!


----------



## capchaos

1 down 2 to go.
#2 will be here Monday and #3 Wednesday.


----------



## mybeat

Guys, do you think it's worth it going from single 580 to single Titan?
The reason for upgrading is mostly due to me having to lower gfx settings on some games, which pisses me off.
Won't the i7 920 @ 4.0 bottleneck Titan?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

@ Cryptic

No problem man


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybeat*
> 
> Guys, do you think it's worth it going from single 580 to single Titan?
> The reason for upgrading is mostly due to me having to lower gfx settings on some games, which pisses me off.
> Won't the i7 920 @ 4.0 bottleneck Titan?


Very worth it. After selling my 690s I had to deal with a 480 for a two days before I got my titans. There is a night and day difference between the two of them.

Here's the difference in valley scores at stock clocks. Add ~10% for the 580 over the 480
TITAN


480


----------



## Compaddict

I am really looking forward to being able to throw in a game (Any game!) and not have to worry about playing with the settings to get good frames. Install / Launch / Set to highest settings / then play! Hardware has finally caught up to gaming graphics (True, for a pretty high price tag) but it's been a while IMO.

I know someone who got drunk one night and decided to drive home. Car is trashed, lawyer fees well over $3000 so far, now has to pay high insurance premiums and pay for equipment to drive now (Blow and go unit). Personally I see that money better spent on 2 or 3 TITANS, don't you?







Personally I have an "upgrade savings account" I put into every month and it's been a while since I've done any upgrading. This is a great time to use it IMO.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Ok, tell me, what does Nvidia need to surpass AMD in Single Card category?
> 
> Is reality really shocking you?


I know. It's such a horrible card. Which brings me to my question...why bother coming here then? Just curious. Appreciate the work and all, but really, if your goal is to tell everyone on the internet about all of the different products out there that are overpriced, you really have a lot of work to do and shouldn't be spending so much time on one product. Get to the next item on the list, we've already heard it's overpriced before









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Mine was ok I think, seemed to be holding 1163 through the whole bench but I was cranking the fan. How quick is your monitoring update/frequency? Might be catching clock transitions I'm not seeing.
> 
> Can someone please tell me what your max stable Valley clocks are!!!!!!!


I kept the fan low because I can keep the card under 81C with a modest fan profile, in case the fan speed really does cause throttling sometimes. I just have my polling rate set at the default, whatever it is. But I definitely don't think that's the case, as during the Sleeping Dogs bench, I saw ~1000mhz the entire time, no where near the 1202mhz solid run that Metro had.

I didn't get to my Valley OC test yet, I will when I get home. But could you run Sleeping Dogs bench and see how the clock behaves? Or anyone that has that game for that matter? Try it with your OC + 1.2v and see what happens...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

If price is an issue for you regarding the Titan it wasn't marketed to you. Price and performance are not linear


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybeat*
> 
> Guys, do you think it's worth it going from single 580 to single Titan?
> The reason for upgrading is mostly due to me having to lower gfx settings on some games, which pisses me off.
> Won't the i7 920 @ 4.0 bottleneck Titan?


I just upgraded from a 580 and wow what a difference. Titan is running everything butter smooth in 1440p. I have a slight oc (1050 on the core) using Precision (im on air). Im thrilled with the card.
I dont think a 920 bottlenecks you but if you are running a single monitor in 1080p with no plans to upgrade then the Titan is probably overkill.


----------



## damstr

How is Crysis 3 performance @ 1080P with SLI Titans?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I'm so going fan boy on this Rig. Ive bought green led strips to match the card led's. Im trying to track down new green cables and im even thinking of modding my 800D case. Oh its on like donkey kong!


----------



## carlhil2

........Or, sell this one to pay for incoming Maxwell if the rumors say "BEAST"......


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ........Or, sell this one to pay for incoming Maxwell if the rumors say "BEAST"......


yeah in late 2014


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yes, so, later, i can just add another.......


Yep! I done that with the 680. I bought it back in August the first one and then in October i got the second. It was the first time i had ever done sli.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah in late 2014


2 reasons why i caved in and got the Titan

1. The release date pushed back on the 7 series and thus pushing back the 8 series. (8 series will be my next cards after the Titan)
2. It will be a nice long stint with these cards and a lot of interest around about them and thus should provide plenty of smart people to hack, mod and improve the performance of these bad boy's.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 2 reasons why i caved in and got the Titan
> 
> 1. The release date pushed back on the 7 series and thus pushing back the 8 series. (8 series will be my next cards after the Titan)
> 2. It will be a nice long stint with these cards and a lot of interest around about them and thus should provide plenty of smart people to hack, mod and improve the performance of these bad boy's.


+1


----------



## Naennon

max stable here (firestrike, heaven 4.0, crysis 3)
resulting in 1150-1175 core


----------



## Alatar

Thread cleaned. Also:





off to unbox it haha


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thread cleaned. Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to unbox it haha






Welcome to the club your started!!


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thread cleaned. Also:
> 
> off to unbox it haha


That's the one I'm waiting for (Purolator permitting)








Can you post screenshots of the Asus Voltage Tweak utility and the unboxing?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

It has been a long time since I last unboxed a vid card (Summer 2010 I think...).

Now Alatar, your mission this time is a serious one. Provide us with sufficient benchmarks that are not bottlenecked by your 3930K on steroids


----------



## dph314

Someone needs to help Cryptik mod this BIOS. _That's_ the main mission


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> It has been a long time since I last unboxed a vid card (Summer 2010 I think...).
> 
> Now Alatar, your mission this time is a serious one. Provide us with sufficient benchmarks that are not bottlenecked by your 3930K on steroids


That will be a bit hard to do since I don't have my 3930K setup up at the moment haha. Don't have the time to put it all together since it requires watercooling the mobo etc. Too much studying to do.

I'll use my 8320 until next week or so and will start benching after that. I probably won't even properly bench until I figure out if I can solder a resistor or two to the pcb to fool the power measuring system (much like with the 680 classy), get an aqua block and rig a cooling system for the thing with an old air con unit.


----------



## damstr

I think this weekend I'm going to test each card individually. Because right now I can't go over 1150mhz without valley crashing and I don't know if its one card or both.

At least ill know what each card can do by itself and go from there.

Honestly though both cards running @1100mhz is more than enough for ANY game at 1080P.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I think this weekend I'm going to test each card individually. Because right now I can't go over 1150mhz without valley crashing and I don't know if its one card or both.
> 
> At least ill know what each card can do by itself and go from there.
> 
> *Honestly though both cards running @1100mhz is more than enough for ANY game at 1080P.*


I would be worried if they didn't.







I can still cancel my order over at NCIX


----------



## KaRLiToS

I will reformulate my previous Post.

So my conclusion: *Titan is badass*.









*Average rank Per Brand with Titan.*



Spoiler: With Titan









*Look what happen if I remove the Titan from the chart*



Spoiler: Without the Titan!


----------



## dph314

It definitely throws a wrench in the gears


----------



## CallsignVega

http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/


----------



## hatlesschimp

I think im all charted out!

Karlitos they are beautiful graphs but statistics are not everything!

Here is an example!

In the last year in Melbourne the crime rate has increased by 170%

After hearing this the average Joe on the street believes the streets are now more dangerous and now he is having second thought about if he should go out at night and have a drink and chat to some beautiful lady at the bar because he could get punched by some drunk ex boyfriend that is stalking her.

But really what has happened is the new government has employed more police and they are attending and recording more incidents.

The incidents were always there and we are now safer but the statistics say otherwise.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/


LOL!


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 2 reasons why i caved in and got the Titan
> 
> 1. The release date pushed back on the 7 series and thus pushing back the 8 series. (8 series will be my next cards after the Titan)
> 2. It will be a nice long stint with these cards and a lot of interest around about them and thus should provide plenty of smart people to hack, mod and improve the performance of these bad boy's.


Yep, similar reason I jumped on the Titan.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/


That was from the wccf and videocardz.com misreading stuff and rushing to post news article that was proven to be false.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://www.technationnews.com/2013/02/27/msi-set-to-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-at-cebit-2013/
> 
> 
> 
> That was from the wccf and videocardz.com misreading stuff and rushing to post news article that was proven to be false.
Click to expand...

Yep. That's the article where the new TF cooler and Titan are mentioned in the same paragraph, and everybody misinterprets


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I will reformulate my previous Post.
> 
> So my conclusion: *Titan is badass*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Average rank Per Brand with Titan.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look what happen if I remove the Titan from the chart*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without the Titan!


would be funny if AMD release a card called "Zeus" or "Olympian" just to fight off Titan. I wish I had the cash to upgrade to Titan. Guess I'll settle with my 7970.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> would be funny if AMD release a card called "Zeus" or "Olympian" just to fight off Titan. I wish I had the cash to upgrade to Titan. Guess I'll settle with my 7970.


It would at least make the price come down and bring some competition... I don't even know where I will be going next Gen.

In May/June, I hesitated for 3 weeks between 4 x 680 Classified and 4 x 7970s. I choose the 7970s.

I had so many trouble that I regretted it. But the grass always seems greener on the other side of the fence.

I can't wait to see what next Gen will offer. I feel the need to go green.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thread cleaned. Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to unbox it haha


Pull and upload the asus bios for me please


----------



## Murlocke

Starting to think it's not worth OCing memory at all on these. I am able to get 1207 core stable if I leave memory at 0, and it's faster than 1174 with memory at +250.

This TDP limit...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pull and upload the asus bios for me please


You know how to do all that stuff? Editing the BIOS and what not? If you end up getting more than 106% out of it, PM me your Paypal address


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Starting to think it's not worth OCing memory at all on these. I am able to get 1207 core stable if I leave memory at 0, and it's faster than 1174 with memory at +250.
> 
> This TDP limit...


\

Have you tried dropping memory speed and increasing core?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> \
> 
> Have you tried dropping memory speed and increasing core?


Yea i'm still trying to figure this card out. Is there no modern day artifact scanner that makes OCing these cards easier? I tried EVGA OC Scanner but it finds 0 errors even when there's noticeable artifacting in some games.

Just when I think I find a stable overclock, I launch a different game and it starts artifacting. All these dynamic clocks, and it only takes 1 of them to be unstable to cause issues. It's really annoying and I miss the days of just having to get 1 clock stable.

Ironically, WoW is the hardest game to get artifact free with this card that i've found so far. Unlike Heaven/Valley, it will randomly use your max boost and performance 2 clocks, so it varies around 850MHz to 1189MHz while Heaven/Valley tend to run the card at about 1096 to 1164 (which is perfectly stable).


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pull and upload the asus bios for me please


 ASUS_TITAN.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> would be funny if AMD release a card called "Zeus" or "Olympian" just to fight off Titan. I wish I had the cash to upgrade to Titan. Guess I'll settle with my 7970.


Mate! There is nothing wrong with the 7970.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> ASUS_TITAN.zip 131k .zip file


TY


----------



## carlhil2

It's here...[....


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yea i'm still trying to figure this card out. Is there no modern day artifact scanner that makes OCing these cards easier? I tried EVGA OC Scanner but it finds 0 errors even when there's noticeable artifacting in some games.
> 
> Just when I think I find a stable overclock, I launch a different game and it starts artifacting. All these dynamic clocks, and it only takes 1 of them to be unstable to cause issues. It's really annoying and I miss the days of just having to get 1 clock stable.
> 
> Ironically, WoW is the hardest game to get artifact free with this card that i've found so far. Unlike Heaven/Valley, it will randomly use your max boost and performance 2 clocks, so it varies around 850MHz to 1189MHz while Heaven/Valley tend to run the card at about 1096 to 1164 (which is perfectly stable).


Have you tried 'Prefer Max Performance' in the NVCP yet? Or K-Boost? I didn't have time for these last night, going to when I get home. But I'm interested in seeing how they affect the cards.


----------



## Stay Puft

CN is halfway there for you guys. 1300 core Titan's should be interesting


----------



## belement

Add me to the list... can't wait to get home now.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaRLiToS

Monstruous.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's here...[....


Oh what a beautiful day! - He says'


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> CN is halfway there for you guys. 1300 core Titan's should be interesting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can't wait!

So...if the voltage and clocks are dynamic, and Prefer Max Performance only gives you the full base clock speed and not the Boost speed, would editing it in the BIOS help? If that's one of only a few things we can edit in the BIOS, what if you change the base clock and set it to your max stable Boost OC? That way Prefer Max Performance would keep the core at that speed and maybe the voltage won't drop as often?

I just suggest this because it seems like the clock/voltage drops regardless of hitting the Power Limit or not. Like I've said, I get clock/voltage drops at 90% Power sometimes, and then other times I don't at almost 100%. Either Precision isn't accurate, or the card is throttling at a much lower Power Target than it should be.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list... can't wait to get home now.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


Why are you not home now! WHY???????????


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Have you tried 'Prefer Max Performance' in the NVCP yet? Or K-Boost? I didn't have time for these last night, going to when I get home. But I'm interested in seeing how they affect the cards.


I have it set to Prefer Max Performance, doesn't seem to make a difference.

K-Boost requires the card to run at 1.2v and full speed while even on the desktop, which isn't going to work for me on a nearly 24/7 computer. It does fix this problem though.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> So...if the voltage and clocks are dynamic, and Prefer Max Performance only gives you the full base clock speed and not the Boost speed, would editing it in the BIOS help? If that's one of only a few things we can edit in the BIOS, what if you change the base clock and set it to your max stable Boost OC? That way Prefer Max Performance would keep the core at that speed and maybe the voltage won't drop as often?
> 
> I just suggest this because it seems like the clock/voltage drops regardless of hitting the Power Limit or not. Like I've said, I get clock/voltage drops at 90% Power sometimes, and then other times I don't at almost 100%. Either Precision isn't accurate, or the card is throttling at a much lower Power Target than it should be.


I just came a little... Again


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Monstruous.


Am i reading that right? TRI Titan cant beat quad 7970 in valley? Ouch


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Have you tried 'Prefer Max Performance' in the NVCP yet? Or K-Boost? I didn't have time for these last night, going to when I get home. But I'm interested in seeing how they affect the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it set to Prefer Max Performance, doesn't seem to make a difference.
> 
> K-Boost requires the card to run at 1.2v and full speed while even on the desktop, which isn't going to work for me on a nearly 24/7 computer.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Just for benches it would come in handy.

So...just realized that my card didn't come with the little blue plastic covers over the PCIe slot-part of the PCB, and over the SLI bridge connectors. The anti-static bag the card was in was actually kinda scratched/ripped near it too. I hope it didn't get hit or anything. And I would assume the card is new since I got it too early for it to be one that was returned. Oh well, maybe it's nothing and I'm worrying too much. I don't think it affected performance at all, all the gold pins seem to be in good shape. Haven't really compared my results to anyone else's yet. It better not be damaged, it's my 1202mhz Signature card :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Am i reading that right? TRI Titan cant beat quad 7970 in valley? Ouch


I'm sure games would be a different story, as synthetics tend to scale better than most games.

Plus, isn't Valley AMD-favored like Heaven?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Am i reading that right? TRI Titan cant beat quad 7970 in valley? Ouch


Well if it only utilizes 60 percent then no just a matter of time though.


----------



## Alatar

I seem to be able to run valley at 1176mhz without any throttling. Stock volts and fan on auto, temp target at 85C.


----------



## Descadent

karlitos your graphs are making it worse for me seeing sli 670 vs. sli titan. If I just didn't buy new furniture for our home theater, completely new polk 5.1 system for the home theater, and didn't have a baby last month.... i'd be telling my wife... "baby I just spent $2k in graphics cards"

if anything karlitos is selling the titan for nvidia on this forum right now.

I really need to get the hell out of this thread or nvidia needs to tell us 7 series official performance and prices NAO!


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> It would at least make the price come down and bring some competition... I don't even know where I will be going next Gen.
> 
> In May/June, I hesitated for 3 weeks between 4 x 680 Classified and 4 x 7970s. I choose the 7970s.
> 
> I had so many trouble that I regretted it. But the grass always seems greener on the other side of the fence.
> 
> I can't wait to see what next Gen will offer. I feel the need to go green.


I feel the same way. I wanna try Nvidia for a chance. My last Greenie was my 8800GT.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I feel the need to go green.


Come on over! Where the grass is greener and the opposition is meaner


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> would be funny if AMD release a card called "Zeus" or "Olympian" just to fight off Titan. I wish I had the cash to upgrade to Titan. Guess I'll settle with my 7970.


OCN..... Where a 7970 is settling...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Lightning and other custom cards are incoming per sweclockers!http://translate.google.no/translate?hl=no&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Fnyhet%2F16626-nvidia-ger-gront-ljus-for-skraddarsydda-geforce-gtx-titan


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Lightning and other custom cards are incoming per sweclockers!


nope... this was just mentioned within last two pages. it was an error posted by some site couple days ago.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I seem to be able to run valley at 1176mhz without any throttling. Stock volts and fan on auto, temp target at 85C.


Yea, so can I, over 2 hours tested... yet WoW has massive artifacts in less than 30 minutes on those same settings.

Valley never uses the max boost for me, not even at the start. 1150-1176 in valley, is 850-1202 in WoW. My card is frankly impossible to get stable it seems. I have to lower the clocks so valley runs at like 1050, just to make games like WoW stable.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nope... this was just mentioned within last two pages. it was an error posted by some site couple days ago.


Read my link. This is a new article sourced by themselves. It isthe real deal .


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Am i reading that right? TRI Titan cant beat quad 7970 in valley? Ouch


Patience, young one. Wait for mature drivers we must.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Lightning and other custom cards are incoming per sweclockers!http://translate.google.no/translate?hl=no&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Fnyhet%2F16626-nvidia-ger-gront-ljus-for-skraddarsydda-geforce-gtx-titan


Now to just stalk the ocn classifieds waiting for cheap titan's.







Those who bought from newegg will only get 750 if they return thanks to the 15% restocking fee.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Patience, young one. Wait for mature drivers we must.


I want to see TSM update his quad score with beta 7's.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nope... this was just mentioned within last two pages. it was an error posted by some site couple days ago.


Different article.

We should all just wait for cebit, if something is shown, then sell your cards if you want a non ref.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Now to just stalk the ocn classifieds waiting for cheap titan's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who bought from newegg will only get 750 if they return thanks to the 15% restocking fee.


VGA Replacement Only Policy

lawls.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> VGA Replacement Only Policy
> 
> lawls.












Really? Time to start using amazon exclusively


----------



## Stateless

Is anyone running SLI Titans and Windows 8 and having any issues? I got my 2 Titans in and prior to them arriving installed Windows 8 on my new SSD, so just wondering how they run with Win8. I just got engaged and been doing a lot of fiance stuff so have not had time to play with my cards as of yet, but just curious how Win8 plays with the Titan's and the current Titan drivers.

Thanks!

Will post pics of my cards later today to join the club.


----------



## maarten12100

well Cebit is only a few days away so no sweat.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> *Is anyone running SLI Titans and Windows 8 and having any issues.* I got my 2 Titans in and prior to them arriving installed Windows 8 on my new SSD, so just wondering how they run with Win8. I just got engaged and been doing a lot of fiance stuff so have not had time to play with my cards as of yet, but just curious how Win8 plays with the Titan's and the current Titan drivers.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Will post pics of my cards later today to join the club.


LOL i read that and burst out laughing. I *had* Windows 8 and all it done was give me grief! Nothing worked smooth! Nutting!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Is anyone running SLI Titans and Windows 8 and having any issues? I got my 2 Titans in and prior to them arriving installed Windows 8 on my new SSD, so just wondering how they run with Win8. I just got engaged and been doing a lot of fiance stuff so have not had time to play with my cards as of yet, but just curious how Win8 plays with the Titan's and the current Titan drivers.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Will post pics of my cards later today to join the club.


I haven't put a second one in yet, but I have Win8 and it's been great with Titan so far.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> well Cebit is only a few days away so no sweat.


These MSI cards are really comin true huh?

Damn, already purchased 2 EK blocks.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> These MSI cards are really comin true huh?
> 
> Damn, already purchased 2 EK blocks.


All Titans are the same reference design, all MSI can do is stick a different cooler on it, goodies in the box, etc.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> These MSI cards are really comin true huh?
> 
> Damn, already purchased 2 EK blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> All Titans are the same reference design, all MSI can do is stick a different cooler on it, goodies in the box, etc.
Click to expand...

I thought so but I hear all this talk about custom PCBs.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> All Titans are the same reference design, all MSI can do is stick a different cooler on it, goodies in the box, etc.


The lightning will be a non reference card. Msi wouldnt even consider throwing the lightning name on a reference card


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I thought so but I hear all this talk about custom PCBs.


It was said by an nvidia rep himself on a video review. That they'll all be reference design like the 690, with exception to custom coolers, water blocks.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> It was said by an nvidia rep himself on a video review. That they'll all be reference design like the 690, with exception to custom coolers, water blocks.


^^^


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The lightning will be a non reference card. Msi wouldnt even consider throwing the lightning name on a reference card


Then NVIDIA lied.

My guess is it will just be factory overclocked with different BIOS (bios any Titan can use), or it's a false rumor and the lighting won't be unveiled.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Who has an NCIX order? Its looking bleak!!!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Then NVIDIA lied.
> 
> My guess is it will just be factory overclocked with different BIOS (bios any Titan can use), or it's a false rumor and the lighting won't be unveiled.


What if they sold better than expected and that made nvidia change their mind and give the ok for non-reference designs?

Stop trying to crush my hopes and dreams.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> What if they sold better than expected and that made nvidia change their mind and give the ok for non-reference designs?
> 
> Stop trying to crush my hopes and dreams.


Many people went out and spent $1000 - $4000 on these cards just because there wasn't going to be non-reference designs to wait for. If they changed their mind, they would hurt the reputation with many extreme enthusiasts... which I don't think would be very good for business.









I could see them allowing it in 6-8 months or so, but having lightnings come out a few days after reference (after saying there wouldn't be any non-reference designs) would put a sour taste in many people's mouth.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Many people went out and spent $1000 - $4000 on these cards just because there wasn't going to be non-reference designs to wait for. If they changed their mind, they would hurt the reputation with many extreme enthusiasts... which I don't think would be very good for business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see them allowing it in 6-8 months or so, but having lightnings come out a few days after reference would put a sour taste in many people's mouth.


I agree! And I would be shaking my head and wagging my finger at nv while I added my titan lightnings to the cart.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Who has an NCIX order? Its looking bleak!!!


I do, I have 1 from NCIx which shipped yesterday and 1 from newegg.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I do, I have 1 from NCIx which shipped yesterday and 1 from newegg.


When did you pre order?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yea, so can I, over 2 hours tested... yet WoW has massive artifacts in less than 30 minutes on those same settings.
> 
> Valley never uses the max boost for me, not even at the start. 1150-1176 in valley, is 850-1202 in WoW. My card is frankly impossible to get stable it seems. I have to lower the clocks so valley runs at like 1050, just to make games like WoW stable.


What I encountered was that if I let my Titan cool down to idle temps, and then fired up Valley, the max boost was then realized and crashed (while attempting too aggressive overclocks). After the card heats up to 80C (mine seems to sit at 79-81C no matter what I twiddle with in evga precision x 4.0) then it doesn't seem to reach that max initial boost. I've only tried one game so far (FC3) with no issues, but that keeps the card pegged at 99% of course. I'll try TF2 / Portal tonight at low settings / vsync -- that'll probably get the card to trigger those middle grounds.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Whats the deal with ZOTAC? I can swap my EVGA's that are in back order with no ETA for the ZOTAC. lol

Does the green led light thing work with other brands other than EVGA?

hmm

1. wait for up to 4 weeks for the EVGA's

2. swap the EVGA's for ZOTAC?

3. Get my $2100 back and buy ASUS Titans in 4 hours and pay $2598?

?????????


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Then NVIDIA lied.
> 
> My guess is it will just be factory overclocked with different BIOS (bios any Titan can use), or it's a false rumor and the lighting won't be unveiled.


I dont know what to believe murlocke but throwing the lightning name on a reference card is just wrong.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> What I encountered was that if I let my Titan cool down to idle temps, and then fired up Valley, the max boost was then realized and crashed (while attempting too aggressive overclocks). After the card heats up to 80C (mine seems to sit at 79-81C no matter what I twiddle with in evga precision x 4.0) then it doesn't seem to reach that max initial boost. I've only tried one game so far (FC3) with no issues, but that keeps the card pegged at 99% of course. I'll try TF2 / Portal tonight at low settings / vsync -- that'll probably get the card to trigger those middle grounds.


I'm just running +100 core/+250 memory for now (still not 100% sure on it, I thought I saw some artifacts last night while raiding). This is a superclocked card, and with these settings this is 1176MHz max boost. However, hardly anything uses that or even close. Valley/Heaven rarely take it above 1136 even with keeping the temps below 70C.

It makes me wonder what these people running valley at 1176+ are getting for their "max boost", soon as they start up a game that actually uses it, I can only assume it's going to cause issues. The only way I found to actually find my "max boost" is enabling K-boost in Precision and restarting. It will then run the card at 100% on the desktop, so you can easily see it. My first overclock was actually 1228 core for the "max boost", and it was STILL stable in valley/heaven because it only ran it at 1100-1176, but soon as I got into a game that sometimes uses max boost, it had major issues.

Why did they make this card so difficult. I thought my 680 was difficult, but Boost 2.0 takes it to another level.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I dont know what to believe murlocke but throwing the lightning name on a reference card is just wrong.


Well.. I don't think MSI has said ANYTHING about a lightning Titan.

The ONLY reference to this is a press release from MSI that came out on TechPowerup that literally said

"... and their latest Titan GPU and other Lightning Cards.."

Which doesn't mean a damn thing past the fact that MSI can sell the reference TITAN card.

Now, what they MIGHT do is throw a TF5 cooler on the reference TITAN (kinda like what they did with their TF3 cooler on a gtx680 shortly after it came out), but I am pretty sure they will not be doing any custom PCB's.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What is K Boost anyway? I only had about 5 minutes to mess with it this morning...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What is K Boost anyway? I only had about 5 minutes to mess with it this morning...


Makes the card use max boost and max voltage 24/7 (desktop, watching movies, etc). It will still "downclock" the same in demanding apps though.

I definitely wouldn't use it for anything other than testing. It will lower the lifetime of the card, drastically increase your power draw, and your computer will be louder because the card will run hotter. I don't see why they couldn't of made it use 2D clocks, then have all 3D clocks be the same. Makes way more sense than full speed at all times.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What is K Boost anyway? I only had about 5 minutes to mess with it this morning...


Here, you may have to sort through this, but its worth the effort if you are gonna be living with Precision (kboost is part of this):
http://www.evga.com/forums/tt.aspx?forumid=22


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Weirdly I don't seem to get any throttling in my limited testing so far. It either runs all the way through at 1176MHz or crashes the driver at any higher clock speed.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Well.. I don't think MSI has said ANYTHING about a lightning Titan.
> 
> The ONLY reference to this is a press release from MSI that came out on TechPowerup that literally said
> 
> "... and their latest Titan GPU and other Lightning Cards.."
> 
> Which doesn't mean a damn thing past the fact that MSI can sell the reference TITAN card.
> 
> Now, what they MIGHT do is throw a TF5 cooler on the reference TITAN (kinda like what they did with their TF3 cooler on a gtx680 shortly after it came out), but I am pretty sure they will not be doing any custom PCB's.


What is the current TF cooler? IV? V? TFV Titan would make sense. Hope they increase target power


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What is the current TF cooler? IV? V? TFV Titan would make sense. Hope they increase target power


Would be useless if they didn't


----------



## MaxOC

Is it possible to use EVGA Precision tool with Titans from other brands or is it locked to the vendor id in the bios?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Is it possible to use EVGA Precision tool with Titans from other brands or is it locked to the vendor id in the bios?


You can use the EVGA precision with all brands nvidia cards the same goes for Asus gpu tweak and msi afterburner


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Is it possible to use EVGA Precision tool with Titans from other brands or is it locked to the vendor id in the bios?


All brands are compatible.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Weirdly I don't seem to get any throttling in my limited testing so far. It either runs all the way through at 1176MHz or crashes the driver at any higher clock speed.


Hmmm...

Valley throttling:


Very rarely do I see Max boost, and after the temps get up past 70 you won't see it at all. It's set to throttle at 90C. I average about 1123MHz.

WoW throttling:


Notice there's a point where I started the game I was indoors so it was only using 875MHz on the core, then the rest of the time I was flying around and you can see how it throttles randomly. If i'm indoors it's the exact opposite, 875MHz on the core with spikes up to 1176. This is usually when I start seeing artifacting.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm sure games would be a different story, as synthetics tend to scale better than most games.
> 
> Plus, isn't *Valley AMD-favored* like Heaven?


I don't know about this honestly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well if it *only utilizes 60 percent* then no just a matter of time though.


Seems like *everyone* is getting the same scaling. I have Quadfire 7970s, and the scaling is at around 50% constant. We have a simple temporary fix (optimize 1x1 CrossFire Mode) and it gives higher scaling but fluctuates between 50% and 95%...Lets say an average scaling of 65% for Quadfire

*Without the fix,*

Tri-Fire users are getting 66% Constant
QuadFire are getting 50% constant

Very annoying. But I guess it touches every multi-gpus users.


----------



## dboythagr8

You can use it with other cards.

Edit: so valley DOES have issues with multi-gpu scaling. Thought it was just me.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> You can use it with other cards.
> 
> Edit: so valley DOES have issues with multi-gpu scaling. Thought it was just me.


Amd doesnt have a CAP for valley or 3dmark13 so its numbers are less then stellar because of the scaling in crossfire. Scaling issues aren't limited to Nvidia with valley


----------



## Diverge

It was also said, I think in the same video review, that nvidia builds all the titans themselves. Manufacturers just get to slap their imprint on it, via bios clock bumbs/limits, accessories, and different cooling if they wish.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> I feel the same way. I wanna try Nvidia for a chance. My last Greenie was my 8800GT.


I also had a 8800 GT

It was the *BFG 8800 GTX OC 2*, best card I had in my entire life, paid 750$ at the time











(My reputation took a hit today and I was accused of fanboyism)


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Different article.
> 
> We should all just wait for cebit, if something is shown, then sell your cards if you want a non ref.


All cards will be reference based for the foreseeable future.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I also had a 8800 GT
> 
> It was the *BFG 8800 GTX OC 2*, best card I had in my entire life, paid 750$ at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My reputation took a hit today and I was accused of fanboyism)


A small part of me misses those graphics on the cards even from the 6970 series. But Titan's metal structure is just bad ass, Im almost sad to put a waterblock on it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> A small part of me misses those graphics on the cards even from the 6970 series. But Titan's metal structure is just bad ass, Im almost sad to put a waterblock on it.


Don't be, it will rock


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> All cards will be reference based for the foreseeable future.


BOOM!

Thanks for the clarification.

If EVGA isn't "allowed" to do custom PCB's I doubt other partners are either.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> If EVGA isn't "allowed" to do custom PCB's I doubt other partners are either.


That's not what he said. The most important and key phrase in what he said is " for the foreseeable future".


----------



## GoldenTiger

EDIT: Deleted.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> If EVGA isn't "allowed" to do custom PCB's I doubt other partners are either.


Not what he said.... he said cards (which could mean evga cards only?) will be reference-based for now. Nothing about being allowed to or not, or whether they'll be doing them.


----------



## maarten12100

wheter he says it or not they might be allowed by Nvidia meaning MSI could.
Just wait for Cebit it is 3 days away and lasts a few days if I hadn't had school I would go to Hanover and see for myself...

If I was you guys I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I also had a 8800 GT
> 
> It was the *BFG 8800 GTX OC 2*, best card I had in my entire life, paid 750$ at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My reputation took a hit today and I was accused of fanboyism)


I miss my hercules dynamite tnt2 ultra

good times.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I miss my hercules dynamite tnt2 ultra
> 
> good times.


I miss my Voodoo 3 3000 and Voodoo 5 5500







.


----------



## Descadent

VOODOO

oh wait that's nvidia therefore still got it!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Valley throttling:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very rarely do I see Max boost, and after the temps get up past 70 you won't see it at all. It's set to throttle at 90C. I average about 1123MHz.
> 
> WoW throttling:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice there's a point where I started the game I was indoors so it was only using 875MHz on the core, then the rest of the time I was flying around and you can see how it throttles randomly. If i'm indoors it's the exact opposite, 875MHz on the core with spikes up to 1176. This is usually when I start seeing artifacting.


Does putting the core voltage back to default (instead of +37) make any difference? Are you prioritized for temp or power? I don't see the option there on Afterburner - have you tried it with Precision?


----------



## dph314

"Foreseeable" future, not _the entire_ future.... Interesting....

So, Jacob..._please_ tell me how this card works. Why is it throttling when I'm at 90% Power Usage? And then why does it sometimes _not_ throttle when at almost 100%?

A thousand-dollar card that throttles even when I keep it cool


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I miss my hercules dynamite tnt2 ultra
> 
> good times.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my Voodoo 3 3000 and Voodoo 5 5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I still have 2 Voodoo cards (Maybe even those exact ones) in my closet. I would probably will willing to part with them for something I can really use if you miss them that much.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I also had a 8800 GT
> 
> It was the *BFG 8800 GTX OC 2*, best card I had in my entire life, paid 750$ at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My reputation took a hit today and I was accused of fanboyism)




I've got an EVGA 8800GTX


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> wheter he says it or not they might be allowed by Nvidia meaning MSI could.
> Just wait for Cebit it is 3 days away and lasts a few days if I hadn't had school I would go to Hanover and see for myself...
> 
> If I was you guys I wouldn't get my hopes up.


Cebit is a "school activity" at our faculty. I'm not going though, it's mainly directed at freshman students.


----------



## Compaddict

I don't mean to change direction of the throttling discussion (Which I am following closely) but I need some info concerning whether or not there would be much of a difference in performance regarding PCIE 2 vs PCIE 3 with 2x Sli TITAN. IE : 2700k 8t w/PCIE 2 vs. 3570k 4t w/ PCIE 3, which would perform better?


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I also had a 8800 GT
> 
> It was the *BFG 8800 GTX OC 2*, best card I had in my entire life, paid 750$ at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My reputation took a hit today and I was accused of fanboyism)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an EVGA 8800GTX
Click to expand...

Nice collection!







I also still have a pair of GTX280's in my closet as well. Sheesh, I think I need to have a closet sale soon!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also still have a pair of GTX280's in my closet as well. Sheesh, I think I need to have a closet sale soon!


Getting a bit off topic but speaking of closets:


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Cebit is a "school activity" at our faculty. I'm not going though, it's mainly directed at freshman students.


Lucky bastard, I don't see why you wouldn't go if you could, unless you've more important things to do.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> That's not what he said. The most important and key phrase in what he said is " for the foreseeable future".


foreseeable future..

How far in the future of their own product lines do you think they can see? Only a couple months? no. If they are going to release something next year, they probably know about it and are working on it now.

both nvidia and their largest partner evga have both confirmed nothing but reference designs yet you want to believe a website with no known source?

I honestly really really hope I'm wrong here, cause I would love nothing more than to see a CLASSIFIED or LIGHTNING titan, but I doubt it's going to happen.


----------



## dph314

Ok...I set the Power and Temp Target all the way up (not that I'm in danger of hitting either here), and set a static fan speed of 60%. All I did was increase the voltage to 1.2v also, clocks stock. K-Boost is enabled. Now...I run Heaven and every single time after about 20 seconds in, it drops from the stock Boost speed of 1084mhz down to 1071mhz while the Power % remains at ~93%. About the time it throttles, the temp is always around 73-74C, and fan speed is a constant 60%.

So...what gives? K-Boost, below temp target, below power target. Every single run- 25 seconds in and it drops 13mhz. No fan speed affecting it, no Power % going up. This is very annoying. I'm no where near either throttling target. And this is the stock Boost too (for 1.2v). The stock speed can't even maintain itself without throttling. Jesus. Can BIOS/driver edits fix this?

I know, I know. First-world problems. But it _is_ a problem when you pay a thousand dollars for something. You want it to work as advertised.

I love how they advertise all these overclock/overvoltage/Boost/control features, yet the card throttles its own stock speeds while running within both the power and temperature envelopes. Just annoying is all.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also still have a pair of GTX280's in my closet as well. Sheesh, I think I need to have a closet sale soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit off topic but speaking of closets:
Click to expand...

Sorry about the diversion but it's nice to remember how far we've come in the gaming world. Your closet beats mine but it's all RED! Mine is all GREEN so were even.


----------



## Fieel




----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Sorry about the diversion but it's nice to remember how far we've come in the gaming world. Your closet beats mine but it's all RED! Mine is all GREEN so were even.


I see a gtx 9800 and a naked nvidia IHS pretty much 50/50 if you add in the 4 other cards.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ok...I set the Power and Temp Target all the way up (not that I'm in danger of hitting either here), and set a static fan speed of 60%. All I did was increase the voltage to 1.2v also, clocks stock. K-Boost is enabled. Now...I run Heaven and every single time after about 20 seconds in, it drops from the stock Boost speed of 1084mhz down to 1071mhz while the Power % remains at ~93%. About the time it throttles, the temp is always around 73-74C, and fan speed is a constant 60%.
> 
> So...what gives? K-Boost, below temp target, below power target. Every single run- 25 seconds in and it drops 13mhz. No fan speed affecting it, no Power % going up. This is very annoying. I'm no where near either throttling target. And this is the stock Boost too (for 1.2v). The stock speed can't even maintain itself without throttling. Jesus. Can BIOS/driver edits fix this?
> 
> I know, I know. First-world problems. But it _is_ a problem when you pay a thousand dollars for something. You want it to work as advertised.
> 
> I love how they advertise all these overclock/overvoltage/Boost/control features, yet the card throttles its own stock speeds while running within both the power and temperature envelopes. Just annoying is all.


Its probably the temperature, the card will start to throttle at around 75-80C


----------



## Gregster

Mind if I join this club















Asus Titans for surround 3D gaming.


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its probably the temperature, the card will start to throttle at around 75-80C


So, the card will throttle itself when it hits 75C. Yet the card will also throttle if you have the fan speed set high enough to offset that? Okay, now that seems pretty counterproductive to me. Water cooling might just be what the Titan needs, maybe.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Does putting the core voltage back to default (instead of +37) make any difference? Are you prioritized for temp or power? I don't see the option there on Afterburner - have you tried it with Precision?


No difference with stock voltage, temp is prioritized, same thing with Precision.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Yeah so much hate and envy in the titan threads everywhere. Seriously, this is some people's only hobby. You can spend thousands on mountain biking, music equipment, photography, cars, anything. Just wish people would be happy for those lashing out and buying some new gear for themselves. There's heaps of people with way better gear in so many genres than I've got, but I just think, damn lucky them must be fun to have that stuff, but it doesn't make me less happy with my own stuff. If you worked for it, good on ya, I didn't earn enough during college for this kind of outlay. If you didn't earn it, so what everyone's circumstances are different. Some people have rich parents but they might be away on business 4 months out of 12. There's trade offs everywhere and it's no one's business what anyone else does with money that comes into their possession by any legal means.
> 
> Share the love / stop the butthurt


This times a million. I sacrifice so many things to be able to buy things like this. I have been able to walk to work for 6 years now and I don't buy so many things other people normally buy so I can afford this stuff. I am not even close to rich but I work really hard and this is my only hobby. Plus I sold my 680's so I'm not even spending that much (Until I get a second titan).

I have never seen so much hate surrounding a product before. That must mean it's an awesome product.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its probably the temperature, the card will start to throttle at around 75-80C


More of Nvidia's anti RMA bullcrap up to 85 degrees is the normal operating temp while under load 100% safe.
up to 100 degrees there is no real damage unless you run it constant 24/7 for a few years.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its probably the temperature, the card will start to throttle at around 75-80C


Um.......


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its probably the temperature, the card will start to throttle at around 75-80C


I just tested this and it's definitely not the case with my card. Infact, I get opposite results and my card was declocking MORE. Probably because the fan eats up some of that power limit or something?

I set my fan speed to 85% and ran valley. I got 68.7FPS (lowest score i've ever gotten on the card). The card never exceeded 61C. I then set my fan speed to 30% and got 70.4FPS. The card was at about 85-88C for most of the benchmark.

Thoughts? I'm looking at the core difference between the tests and with 85% fan speed (<61C) my core averaged about 23MHz slower than 30% (85-88C).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Um.......


Same thing here. Even within the limits you can't achieve your max clock. In 99% of games it steps down to 1100-1150 or so for me. TDP is no where near max, temp is below 70C.


----------



## Roikyou

Been craving a change as always, would love to lighten up the case. So I'm removing rx240, sticking with rx360, getting rid of the 680's with water blocks, continuing to water cool the 3770k and going with the single titan on ek block. Also changing monitors to YAMAKASI Catleap Q270 2B Extreme OC.


----------



## CaliLife17

Will the high flow brackets off of my 680 FTW 4GB + work on the Titan? I can't remember if the FTW with backplate is a reference board or not. If it is I will swap them off tonight onto the the 2 titans (will take pics tonight so I can be added)

If they won't fit I will just order 2 from online.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Will the high flow brackets off of my 680 FTW 4GB + work on the Titan?


They fit. EVGA Jacob confirmed it.


----------



## dph314

I hope you know, Jacob, that none of what we're complaining about should be taken personally in any way







We just have some frustrations and for the moment you're here, you turn into the only outlet for that anger. Any and all help/advice is much appreciated regardless of whether or not it's what we actually _want_ to be hearing









Would appreciate your input though. I have no clue what to do here. Card is throttling in the 50C's.


----------



## armando666

If I read between the lines, I guess what EVGA Jacob is trying to say is that the temp throttle limits for Titan a lot lower than other Keplers. Not sure how much lower though?
I could be wrong, however.....


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I still have 2 Voodoo cards (Maybe even those exact ones) in my closet. I would probably will willing to part with them for something I can really use if you miss them that much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I still have 2 Voodoo cards (Maybe even those exact ones) in my closet. I would probably will willing to part with them for something I can really use if you miss them that much.


Haha,I actually have mine still in the basement







.


----------



## Aftermath2006

is there anyway to get the EVGA led controller for Titan to work on both cards in SLI so far i can only get it working on the top card


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Will the high flow brackets off of my 680 FTW 4GB + work on the Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> They fit. EVGA Jacob confirmed it.
Click to expand...

Why don't they use HF brackets on the TITAN (Or all high end cards for that matter)? Seems better cooling would be beneficial for the card wouldn't it? I hope it isn't just to make a few extra bucks.







I would be interested to know if it makes a big difference on the TITAN, 5c would make me think about getting it. Maybe they will offer free ones like they did with the GTX580's!


----------



## Aftermath2006

finally SLI Titans felt like i waited an eternity from Wednesday to today


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Um.......


You fanspeed is at 85%, use lower like 60%.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> is there anyway to get the EVGA led controller for Titan to work on both cards in SLI so far i can only get it working on the top card


The LED controller should show both cards in the dropdown and let you choose each and control each individually.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You fanspeed is at 85%, use lower like 60%.


Same thing for me with 60%. Temps didn't exceed 70C, immediate throttling at the start of bench, it doesn't even attempt to maintain a 1176 boost. First rendered frames are 1150 then 1137 with the card only at ~50C. It goes as low as 1097 for me. If I enable K-boost then my core is at 1176 on the desktop, and drops as soon as I start rendering something.

I feel like drivers are incorrectly throttling our cards.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> They fit. EVGA Jacob confirmed it.


Ya I remember seeing Jacob say that, I just couldn't remember If the 680 FTW is a reference design or not (or it that even matters). Just wanted to make sure before i take them off they will fit.

@callsignvega or anyone. When u removed the rear bracket on the Titan, were the screws blue loctite in? I can't remember if they loctite those screws as well as the PCB screws or not.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

What application are you using to test in above screenshot? And why is your power limit set to 104% only? Max should be 106%.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> What application are you using to test in above screenshot? And why is your power limit set to 104% only? Max should be 106%.


http://unigine.com/products/valley/ on "Extreme HD" preset. It does the same with any modern game I launch that fully stresses the card.

I tested it with 106%/95C earlier today, but it made no difference so I set it to 104%/90C to make sure my card never exceeds 90C. I tried "prefer maximum performance" in drivers but that also made no difference.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> What application are you using to test in above screenshot? And why is your power limit set to 104% only? Max should be 106%.


Jacob-Thanks for coming into this thread and providing some answers to questions. I am waiting on my EK Waterblocks for my TItan's and had a question. Since fans wont be used on a GPU with Water, would that allow more power to be used on teh Core or Memory since the Fan is not sucking up some of the wattage? Just curious.

Thanks again for contributing. Like all new cards, these have a little growing pains.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

In my testing on Heaven 1080P + 8xAA, with 60% fanspeed +38mV overvoltage I am able to maintain 1162/1175mV (until the card gets around 70-80C)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> What application are you using to test in above screenshot? And why is your power limit set to 104% only? *Max should be 106%.*


Is a driver update possible to set the power limit at 120% or its locked at 106% with hardware?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Same thing for me with 60%. Temps didn't exceed 70C, immediate throttling at the start of bench, it doesn't even attempt to maintain a 1176 boost. First rendered frames are 1150 then 1137 with the card only at ~50C. It goes as low as 1097 for me. If I enable K-boost then my core is at 1176 on the desktop, and drops as soon as I start rendering something.
> 
> I feel like drivers are incorrectly throttling our cards.


Seems like either a driver problem or maybe Precision/Afterburner are just reading the power use wrong? That could explain why the fan speed changes the behavior, if you are really at 105% instead of the 90% Precision is showing, for example.


----------



## armando666

It is recommended to use only one monitoring program with the Kepler cards.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yea, so can I, over 2 hours tested... yet WoW has massive artifacts in less than 30 minutes on those same settings.
> 
> Valley never uses the max boost for me, not even at the start. 1150-1176 in valley, is 850-1202 in WoW. My card is frankly impossible to get stable it seems. I have to lower the clocks so valley runs at like 1050, just to make games like WoW stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm just running +100 core/+250 memory for now (still not 100% sure on it, I thought I saw some artifacts last night while raiding). This is a superclocked card, and with these settings this is 1176MHz max boost. However, hardly anything uses that or even close. Valley/Heaven rarely take it above 1136 even with keeping the temps below 70C.
> 
> It makes me wonder what these people running valley at 1176+ are getting for their "max boost", soon as they start up a game that actually uses it, I can only assume it's going to cause issues. The only way I found to actually find my "max boost" is enabling K-boost in Precision and restarting. It will then run the card at 100% on the desktop, so you can easily see it. My first overclock was actually 1228 core for the "max boost", and it was STILL stable in valley/heaven because it only ran it at 1100-1176, but soon as I got into a game that sometimes uses max boost, it had major issues.
> 
> Why did they make this card so difficult. I thought my 680 was difficult, but Boost 2.0 takes it to another level.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ok...I set the Power and Temp Target all the way up (not that I'm in danger of hitting either here), and set a static fan speed of 60%. All I did was increase the voltage to 1.2v also, clocks stock. K-Boost is enabled. Now...I run Heaven and every single time after about 20 seconds in, it drops from the stock Boost speed of 1084mhz down to 1071mhz while the Power % remains at ~93%. About the time it throttles, the temp is always around 73-74C, and fan speed is a constant 60%.
> 
> So...what gives? K-Boost, below temp target, below power target. Every single run- 25 seconds in and it drops 13mhz. No fan speed affecting it, no Power % going up. This is very annoying. I'm no where near either throttling target. And this is the stock Boost too (for 1.2v). The stock speed can't even maintain itself without throttling. Jesus. Can BIOS/driver edits fix this?
> 
> I know, I know. First-world problems. But it _is_ a problem when you pay a thousand dollars for something. You want it to work as advertised.
> 
> I love how they advertise all these overclock/overvoltage/Boost/control features, yet the card throttles its own stock speeds while running within both the power and temperature envelopes. Just annoying is all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its probably the temperature, the card will start to throttle at around 75-80C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Um.......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You fanspeed is at 85%, use lower like 60%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Same thing for me with 60%. Temps didn't exceed 70C, immediate throttling at the start of bench, it doesn't even attempt to maintain a 1176 boost. First rendered frames are 1150 then 1137 with the card only at ~50C. It goes as low as 1097 for me. If I enable K-boost then my core is at 1176 on the desktop, and drops as soon as I start rendering something.
> 
> I feel like drivers are incorrectly throttling our cards.


I am seeing exactly the same as above. Temp staying 60 C or cooler with 85% fan, power target not reaching near 106%, voltage not staying anywhere near 1.2v and card throttles down 50-100 MHz.

Then if I set 60% fan to make the GPU run HOTTER (~70C or so), the card still throttles but not as bad (less than 50 MHz), cards show closer to the 106% power target limit and voltage stays closer to set 1.2v. *This make absolutely zero sense.* Setting K-Boost or use "prefer maximum performance" in NVIDIA control panel does nothing to help this.

The only thing I can think of is if the fan is using substantial wattage and taking that off the top of the TDP. In which case that is complete crap. If no new cards are announced at CEBIT, I may take off the stock air cooler and custom route my fan power to the motherboard. This is just silliness.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Ya I remember seeing Jacob say that, I just couldn't remember If the 680 FTW is a reference design or not (or it that even matters). Just wanted to make sure before i take them off they will fit.
> 
> @callsignvega or anyone. When u removed the rear bracket on the Titan, were the screws blue loctite in? I can't remember if they loctite those screws as well as the PCB screws or not.


Yes they used a small amount of loctite.


----------



## Phishy714

Thanks so much for coming in here JacobF! Really really appreciate any sort of feedback that you are able to provide!!

In an earlier post you mentioned that someone should run fan speed at 60% and not 85%. The only reason I would think that you would suggest this is to lower the overall power draw on the card.

Can you then confirm that the fan power draw is factored into the overall power draw that the gpu may not exceed, therefore limiting the overclocking capabilities? Is this intended or just an oversight?


----------



## strong island 1

the evga ftw 4gb 680 is not a refernce design for the person who asked. The refernce 680 waterblocks did not fit so EK made special ones.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Thanks so much for coming in here JacobF! Really really appreciate any sort of feedback that you are able to provide!!
> 
> In an earlier post you mentioned that someone should run fan speed at 60% and not 85%. The only reason I would think that you would suggest this is to lower the overall power draw on the card.
> 
> Can you then confirm that the fan power draw is factored into the overall power draw that the gpu may not exceed, therefore limiting the overclocking capabilities? Is this intended or just an oversight?


For something engineerd to the max that would be quite stupid.
For as far as memory bottlenecks go someone should clock down the ram and route the fan power over the motherboard (or just WC it)
Then see if it can be pushed higher as you have a little bit of gained fan overhead.


----------



## Stateless

Good News....Just checked my account with Frozencpu.com and my pre-order EK Waterblocks just updated to shipped with a Tracking Number! YAY! I am waiting for the Tracking No. to be updated to get the ETA..I did pay for 2 day shipping, so hopefully Monday!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> In my testing on Heaven 1080P + 8xAA, with 60% fanspeed +38mV overvoltage I am able to maintain 1162/1175mV (until the card gets around 70-80C)


Here's heaven for me on those settings. Max boost of 1176, never sees it. Hottest card got was 69C. If I crank up my overclock, I can get upwards of 1162/1175 in the test.. however that requires me to overclock up to about 1212 boost core (going by what K-boost says on desktop), which isn't stable in any application that actually boosts my card correctly (mainly older gamers that don't have as much GPU usage). The sad part is, it's stable in any application that doesn't boost the card correctly. So the card is perfectly capable of running 1164/1176 core in these benchmarks... just doesn't want too. =/



No idea what to do... seems like many people have the same problem so I doubt it's faulty.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am seeing exactly the same as above. Temp staying 60 C or cooler with 85% fan, power target not reaching near 106%, voltage not staying anywhere near 1.2v and card throttles down 50-100 MHz.
> 
> Then if I set 60% fan to make the GPU run HOTTER (~70C or so), the card still throttles but not as bad (less than 50 MHz), cards show closer to the 106% power target limit and voltage stays closer to set 1.2v. *This make absolutely zero sense.* Setting K-Boost or use "prefer maximum performance" in NVIDIA control panel does nothing to help this.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is if the fan is using substantial wattage and taking that off the top of the TDP. In which case that is complete crap. If no new cards are announced at CEBIT, I may take off the stock air cooler and custom route my fan power to the motherboard. This is just silliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they used a small amount of loctite.


I am baffled that NVIDIA released a $1000 card aimed towards enthusiasts then locked it down like this. I am hoping this is just faulty launch day drivers. There's no reason our cards shouldn't run at it's max boost when it's within the temp/tdp limits.


----------



## Stateless

How are you guys monitoring what TDP you are hitting?


----------



## xoleras

edit:dp


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes they used a small amount of loctite.


Awesome thanks. What do u guys think? should I apply a small amount of blue loctite (uncle mikes to be exact) to the screw when I put the high flow brackets on?


----------



## xoleras

Hey guys, i've been using a modded INF to install the 314.09 Titan drivers on my Lightning 680s. Like you guys, there are some *VERY STRANGE patterns of behaviour regarding fan speeds and the effect on boost clocks. This did not happen with 314.07.*

Playing crysis 3 today I noticed my boost clocks on my 680s was 1050 with the 314.09 drivers, when using higher than 70% fan speed. When I reverted the fan speed to auto, I received full boost clocks (1300+). This did not ever happen with 314.07. Furthermore, I believe the power conservation modes of 314.09 are more aggressive than that of prior drivers - my temps are consistently lower with 314.09. So are my boost clocks when I use high manual fan speeds.

Long story short. *Can one of you guys try a modded .INF to make 314.07 drivers work on the Titan?* I have a theory that this is all due to the 314.09 driver - when I use this driver on my lightning 680s i get the SAME crap. Maybe 314.07 will fix it for you guys, but you DO need to mod the INF. Someone give this a try!


----------



## armando666

This card was not aimed for bench marking enthusiasts, but rather for gamers that desire excess vram, and other tertiary market segments.
The enthusiast's version will be the non-reference design , if and when it is released.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> *This card was not aimed for bench marking enthusiasts*, but rather for gamers that desire excess vram, and other tertiary market segments.


What the heck are you talking about? Titan is the ultimate benchmarkers card. Maybe tell Kingpin he has it all wrong, he chose the wrong benchmarkers card.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Hey guys, i've been using a modded INF to install the 314.09 Titan drivers on my Lightning 680s. Like you guys, there are some *VERY STRANGE patterns of behaviour regarding fan speeds and the effect on boost clocks. This did not happen with 314.07.*
> 
> Playing crysis 3 today I noticed my boost clocks on my 680s was 1050 with the 314.09 drivers, when using higher than 70% fan speed. When I reverted the fan speed to auto, I received full boost clocks (1300+). This did not ever happen with 314.07. Furthermore, I believe the power conservation modes of 314.09 are more aggressive than that of prior drivers - my temps are consistently lower with 314.09. So are my boost clocks when I use high manual fan speeds.
> 
> Long story short. *Can one of you guys try a modded .INF to make 314.07 drivers work on the Titan?* I have a theory that this is all due to the 314.09 driver - when I use this driver on my lightning 680s i get the SAME crap. Maybe 314.07 will fix it for you guys, but you DO need to mod the INF. Someone give this a try!


This is very interesting, and promising. Really hope these issues are driver related, perhaps that's why Jacob saw different results because he was running a previous version of the drivers never released to the public?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> This card was not aimed for bench marking enthusiasts, but rather for gamers that desire excess vram, and other tertiary market segments.


----------



## xoleras

I really believe it is driver related. You can mod your INF file in the displaydriver subdirectory (I think) in the /nvidia folder after all files are extracted. It's worth a shot if someone can try it!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I certainly hope it's driver related, I really believe it is. You can mod your INF file in the displaydriver subdirectory (I think) in the /nvidia folder after all files are extracted. It's worth a shot if someone can try it!


Going to let someone else attempt that. I had 680 drivers installed on my system when installing Titan, it wouldn't acknowledge the Titan at all. I'm pretty sure editing the INF only makes it so you can install the drivers but if the actual drivers won't see Titan then it won't do any good.

If i'm wrong, then looking forward to seeing some results.


----------



## nyk20z3

Looking forward to seeing these where they belong under water.


----------



## freitz

And here we are ready for monday's watercooling for my titan.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, interesting. I will ask over at Guru3d if .07 can be modified for the Titan.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can someone explain to me why the power limit can only be set at a maximum of 106% ?? There is probably a reason for this?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the power limit can only be set at a maximum of 106% ?? There is probably a reason for this?


The 265W card power limit. As for why they chose that number, only Nvidia knows.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The 265W card power limit.


Oh, thanks.


----------



## PowerK

I haven't touched overclocking my memory, yet. But does overclocking memory provide sizeable performance improvement in real world with Titan ??
I ask because with (already) massive amount of memory bandwidth you have available, I thought I woudn't touch memory too much (if at all). Overclocking memory costs extra power and your power budget (TDP limit) is limited.


----------



## carlhil2

....Ummmm, i don't know about anyone else, but, MY TITAN IS WAXING GAMES AS***, at stock,


----------



## dph314

I just threw my other SC'd card in, and it doesn't throttle? First bench I tried was Heaven 4.0, because my first card throttled a lot in it, always bouncing around the low 1100's right off the bat. But here's a little bit of Heaven 4.0 with the second card, staying at a solid 1189mhz-


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I just threw my other SC'd card in, and it doesn't throttle? First bench I tried was Heaven 4.0, because my first card throttled a lot in it, always bouncing around the low 1100's right off the bat. But here's a little bit of Heaven 4.0 with the second card, staying at a solid 1189mhz-


Maybe leakage really does play a massive part with Titan since it has such low overhead.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Maybe leakage really does play a massive part with Titan since it has such low overhead.


If cards are varying that much they need to replace them.

There's no reason why some cards should be throttling when they aren't reaching the TDP/Temp limits. It makes no sense at all. I don't even reach 90% TDP in these tests, that would be some massive leakage.


----------



## Forceman

Even if it was leakage it would still show up in the card power draw. It's not like current is just disappearing.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If cards are varying that much they need to replace them.
> 
> There's no reason why some cards should be throttling when they aren't reaching the TDP/Temp limits. It makes no sense at all. I don't even reach 90% TDP in these tests, that would be some massive leakage.


Looking at dph314's results with his two Titans and the throttling issue, maybe it's something to do with the heatsink ,TIM and or thermal pads on the critical parts on the pcb. Like something is getting hotter than supposed to be. Just guessing here.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I had 680 drivers installed on my system when installing Titan, it wouldn't acknowledge the Titan at all.


Thanks for that!







I was wondering if I should uninstall drivers before swapping cards, then install the TITAN drivers after. Did you run safe mode to install the new TITAN drivers or how did you resolve the issue?


----------



## xoleras

Guys, all you have to do is edit the nvdisp.inf file in notepad and add the text string for the card you want to use. It is easy to do and just requires notepad. If it doesn't work the driver won't even install, but i'm guessing it will work, almost 99% sure - i've done this with a lot of pre-release nvidia drivers.

I've used pre-release drivers like this many times, although i'm not sure if Titan will work with 314.07. I do know that all 600 cards work with 314.09.

The .INF file is in the /nvidia/displaydriver/314.07/win8_winvista_Win7_64/English/displaydriver subdirectories. The file name is nv_disp.inf

Add the device name and applicable string under the heading for supported devices. It is practically impossible to miss within that file, but you do need to know the device number and name for Titan (look at the same file for the 314.09 drivers to figure this out). Worst case scenario , if something bad happens you can just use system restore to revert to 314.09.









Kinda anxious to see if this works! Hopefully this will lessen the throttle issues. Wish I had a Titan to test







i'll have to wait for a lightning version though (if that happens)


----------



## strong island 1

Im using the new Titan drivers 314.09 on my 680's right now to use the monitor overclocking features, I think I was actually getting much higher fps in far cry 3 then with the 314.07 drivers.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> And here we are ready for monday's watercooling for my titan.


I ordered from FrozenCPU and they got shipping numbers but haven't moved yet.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Im using the new Titan drivers 314.09 on my 680's right now to use the monitor overclocking features, I think I was actually getting much higher fps in far cry 3 then with the 314.07 drivers.


The issue with 314.09 is core speed throttling when you max (or use 70% +) on the manual fan speed......it doesn't happen with 314.07


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ....Ummmm, i don't know about anyone else, but, MY TITAN IS WAXING GAMES AS***, at stock,


----------



## ski-bum

On the ASUS site they list 313.93 as the Titan driver. I don't know if this makes a differance as I haven't received my Titan yet.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Hey guys, i've been using a modded INF to install the 314.09 Titan drivers on my Lightning 680s. Like you guys, there are some *VERY STRANGE patterns of behaviour regarding fan speeds and the effect on boost clocks. This did not happen with 314.07.*
> 
> Playing crysis 3 today I noticed my boost clocks on my 680s was 1050 with the 314.09 drivers, when using higher than 70% fan speed. When I reverted the fan speed to auto, I received full boost clocks (1300+). This did not ever happen with 314.07. Furthermore, I believe the power conservation modes of 314.09 are more aggressive than that of prior drivers - my temps are consistently lower with 314.09. So are my boost clocks when I use high manual fan speeds.
> 
> Long story short. *Can one of you guys try a modded .INF to make 314.07 drivers work on the Titan?* I have a theory that this is all due to the 314.09 driver - when I use this driver on my lightning 680s i get the SAME crap. Maybe 314.07 will fix it for you guys, but you DO need to mod the INF. Someone give this a try!


I think there is something to this!!!

I have been testing my classifieds on AIR (all sold now BTW) and I have found that on AIR when i go to a VERY high OC like 1380 or more and also VERY high RAM OC with high voltages 1.3V or so that while playing a tough game like C3 the fans will FOR no reason disengage from the MANUALLY set say 80% or 90% fan speed and auto speed will take over and the fan speed will lower on it's own ... lower settings on the cards and this did not happen . On the modded Classified BIOS with Fan Unlock ...

I saw it happen since I upgraded to precision 4.0 but perhaps it is the drivers?

Did not happen before!

What is going on here is it the Drivers or the Precision/Afterburners?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I think there is something to this!!!
> 
> I have been testing my classifieds on AIR (all sold now BTW) and I have found that on AIR when i go to a VERY high OC like 1380 or more and also VERY high RAM OC with high voltages 1.3V or so that while playing a tough game like C3 the fans will FOR no reason disengage from the MANUALLY set say 80% or 90% fan speed and auto speed will take over and the fan speed will lower on it's own ... lower settings on the cards and this did not happen . On the modded Classified BIOS with Fan Unlock ...
> 
> I saw it happen since I upgraded to precision 4.0 but perhaps it is the drivers?
> 
> Did not happen before!
> 
> What is going on here is it the Drivers or the Precision/Afterburners?


Very strange! so your manual fan settings just quit after a while?


----------



## Aftermath2006

just found this for people who want waterblocks other than EK

http://www.techpowerup.com/180806/Aqua-Computer-Intros-Kryographics-Full-Coverage-Water-Block-for-GeForce-GTX-Titan.html


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Very strange! so your manual fan settings just quit after a while?


Yup, yesterday again and again ... today only once when I had the OC higher , lowered it and no more problem!

So is it drivers or Precision or a conflict between the 2?

If it is the cards I will open my 2 titans and keep exchanging then with NE till one does not throttle like that. If it throttles at 60 deg. and throttles despite low temps or because of fan speed and if in those condition voltage drops to 1.1v which I have seen reported here, that is defective!!!!!!!

If not just deceptive .. I am going to assume NVIDIA did not mean anything malicious and thus that it is a defect.

I suggest you all do the same


----------



## h2spartan

Okay...So I have the funds for a Titan already I;m just waiting for them to come available on Newegg or EVGA.com...

Would my current PSU(Corsair AX750) handle a single Titan...Newegg recommends 600watt but I also want to make sure I have headroom for overclocking...Assuming everything else remains the same for the rest of my rig, I'm guessing 750 should be enough, is this correct?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay...So I have the funds for a Titan already I;m just waiting for them to come available on Newegg or EVGA.com...
> 
> Would my current PSU(Corsair AX750) handle a single Titan...Newegg recommends 600watt but I also want to make sure I have headroom for overclocking...Assuming everything else remains the same for the rest of my rig, I'm guessing 750 should be enough, is this correct?


You'll never use more than 450w, maybe less, with a Titan and a 3770k, unless you like to bench with LN2!









So yep, you're fine.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You'll never use more than 450w, maybe less, with a Titan and a 3770k, unless you like to bench with LN2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yep, you're fine.


Thx man! Just wanted to make sure....Gotta love energy efficient components


----------



## h2spartan

wow my mouse just freaked out and rapid clicked submit i guess....sorry mods


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My EK blocks are shipped and I should have them by Monday!


----------



## Descadent

anyone bought a titan for this reason? I'm thinking this could be a good laptop replacement for travel.. i know my laptop's 560m blows................

especially as someone like me who has to have two graphics cards for their setup, can always pull 2nd card out of main rig and put into a portable machine if traveling etc when needed. if travel is viable to lug little cube thing around of course.

maybe razer edge would be better, but that little tablet only has a 640 in it....lame razer.

sorry if repost


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my Titan! According to Amazon, I received the Titan on December 31st of 2010!!! I'm officially the very first Titan owner!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got my Titan! According to Amazon, I received the Titan on December 31st of 2010!!! I'm officially the very first Titan owner!


And he uses it to play on a single monitor with 1080p resolution, lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> And he uses it to play on a single monitor with 1080p resolution, lol.


I generally play at 1280 x 720 single monitor. Titan should do well!


----------



## nagle3092

Someone who has throttling issues do me a favor, in precision between the voltage and temp target there's an arrow that says prioritize and its pointing to voltage at default. Change it to temp and see if that helps. I noticed it right before work and didn't get time to test it thoroughly.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> And he uses it to play on a single monitor with 1080p resolution, lol.


Actually, it's a 42 inch S-IPS HDTV that I paid $190 for. This is how I do homie.


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I generally play at 1280 x 720 single monitor. Titan should do well!


u wot


----------



## CaliLife17

Add me to the Club











Though I got the cards yesterday, I still haven't had time to open them up and play with them. This weekend I am going to bench my 680 SLI setup before I put in my Titans. Also I think I am going to take my High Flow backplates off my FTW and put them on the titans. Nice fun weekend coming up


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Someone who has throttling issues do me a favor, in precision between the voltage and temp target there's an arrow that says prioritize and its pointing to voltage at default. Change it to temp and see if that helps. I noticed it right before work and didn't get time to test it thoroughly.


Does nothing.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Does nothing.


OK, I wasn't sure as I only run my card at 1006 for my 24/7. Can't say I really care about the throttling since I ain't maxing it out.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Actually, it's a 42 inch S-IPS HDTV that I paid $190 for. This is how I do homie.


So? 1080p is still 1080p, but, enjoy your Titan.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I generally play at 1280 x 720 single monitor. Titan should do well!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> So? 1080p is still 1080p, but, enjoy your Titan.


Was pointing out that people do their own thing with the hardware, but the reply is good


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*


Well played.......


----------



## mbreslin

After all the going back and forth I've pulled my ebay listings and decided to just chance the whole possibility of non-reference boards anytime soon situation and keep my two titans. Probably go for a third whenever I upgrade cpu/mb. Will try to hold off on a 3770k and wait until June for haswell but waiting is hard.

It's been a few years since I've been on nvidia cards but I forgot sli bridges don't come with cards.









So I will put both in but no sli for a few days until a bridge comes.

Titans run horrible in crossfire, no benchmarks will even start:


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> After all the going back and forth I've pulled my ebay listings and decided to just chance the whole possibility of non-reference boards anytime soon situation and keep my two titans. Probably go for a third whenever I upgrade cpu/mb. Will try to hold off on a 3770k and wait until June for haswell but waiting is hard.
> 
> It's been a few years since I've been on nvidia cards but I forgot sli bridges don't come with cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will put both in but no sli for a few days until a bridge comes.
> 
> Titans run horrible in crossfire, no benchmarks will even start:


Think of it like this; The last card Nvidia made that is similar to this is the 690, it has been almost a year, they said "no non-reference", that word has stood, same for Titan, common sense tells us this.......


----------



## DauhU

bah took me a few hours to figure out why i kept getting the black screen after installing drivers. *sigh*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e9kyk/


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> After all the going back and forth I've pulled my ebay listings and decided to just chance the whole possibility of non-reference boards anytime soon situation and keep my two titans. Probably go for a third whenever I upgrade cpu/mb. Will try to hold off on a 3770k and wait until June for haswell but waiting is hard.
> 
> It's been a few years since I've been on nvidia cards but I forgot sli bridges don't come with cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will put both in but no sli for a few days until a bridge comes.
> 
> Titans run horrible in crossfire, no benchmarks will even start:


If you can hold off to Haswell, try & stretch it to IVY-E. That's what I'm waiting for & it will make those cards shine. New tech as well...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> If you can hold off to Haswell, try & stretch it to IVY-E. That's what I'm waiting for & it will make those cards shine. New tech as well...


Some new rumours suggest ib-e will be skipped for haswell-e at the end of the year. Also that haswell-e will be different chipset from haswell. Who knows though, hopefully more information comes out soon.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Some new rumours suggest ib-e will be skipped for haswell-e at the end of the year. Also that haswell-e will be different chipset from haswell. Who knows though, hopefully more information comes out soon.


Oh okay, thanks for the update... Didn't know that @ all. That may have threw a curve ball in my plan


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> After all the going back and forth I've pulled my ebay listings and decided to just chance the whole possibility of non-reference boards anytime soon situation and keep my two titans. Probably go for a third whenever I upgrade cpu/mb. Will try to hold off on a 3770k and wait until June for haswell but waiting is hard.
> 
> It's been a few years since I've been on nvidia cards but I forgot sli bridges don't come with cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will put both in but no sli for a few days until a bridge comes.
> 
> Titans run horrible in crossfire, no benchmarks will even start:


Are you in California? If you pay for shipping, I'll send you a 2 way SLI bridge if you want it


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


I tried Portal for a while, and the clock speed jumped around 600~900 (@+110) but nothing crashed or artifacted that I could see.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Are you in California? If you pay for shipping, I'll send you a 2 way SLI bridge if you want it


Thanks! I already ordered one from evga.com before you posted. Going to play a little Crysis 3 and go to sleep.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> So? 1080p is still 1080p, but, enjoy your Titan.


Just letting you know that I own an HDTV and not a monitor.


----------



## Renairy

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u48b8/



Im in.... ASUS *GTX TITAN*


----------



## nagle3092

Just scored my second evga titan off of amazon.


----------



## lyx

Just ordered mine EVGA SC Signature (same prize as vanilla or SC here in EU so why not..







) in the meantime can someone post vanilla and sc bios ?

I would like to compare them and take a look on hardcoded clock offsets between those 2 (also please post core voltage for stock vanilla/sc).


----------



## Renairy

hey guys this is at stock settings.... can anybody tell me anything about that core clock @ stock ? maybe compare?
Cheers


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys this is at stock settings.... can anybody tell me anything about that core clock @ stock ? maybe compare?
> Cheers


What do you mean?
it is 837MHz you can see that when you go to the first tab showing info.


----------



## KnightVII

SLI GTX Titan better than 3 SLI Titan and 4 GTX Titan.

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4031/12/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-3-way4-way-sli-review-incl-5760x1080-and-frametimes-crysis-3---1920x1080-+-frametimes


----------



## Alatar

1080p + medium settings + 3.3ghz CPU = invalid review


----------



## dph314

Sorry to post that non-throttling result and take off right away. Posted right before getting to sleep. But yeah, not sure what's up. That was the only test I ran, didn't even try SLI yet. But I did Heaven 4.0 real quick because I just wanted to see what this one throttled down to, to see if it was an improvement. To my surprise, it didn't throttle at all. RIght away I then tried +135mhz, which would give it 1202mhz core, but that run crashed. So since I was getting to sleep soon, I just re-did a few seconds of 1189mhz real quick just to take a pic of it not throttling.

But yeah, wierd huh? So...I really think xoleras's idea has some potential. I just read about it this morning. I'll be at work for another 10 hours. Is anyone going to try it in the meantime?


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> SLI GTX Titan better than 3 SLI Titan and 4 GTX Titan.
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4031/12/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-3-way4-way-sli-review-incl-5760x1080-and-frametimes-crysis-3---1920x1080-+-frametimes


That review and bench tests are wrong. They have SLI 680's running faster than 4 way Titans in BF3







and 2*690's score about 3 times more frames per second over 1*690 in Assassins Creed 3









It is a good read if you want a laugh.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1080p + medium settings + 3.3ghz CPU = invalid review


Hah, I haven't used a CPU as slow as 3.3 GHz since like 2004. I'd like to see someone buy four Titan's to run on a system like that.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hah, I haven't used a CPU as slow as 3.3 GHz since like 2004. I'd like to see someone buy four Titan's to run on a system like that.


Well I will run my titan @2,533 ghz until O have a new workstation the baseclock is 2,26 xD

Can't wait for the Cebit as intel might announce it I hope they do as this rig is old very old.
To compare I have a rig that uses 150w full load and is the same speed.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Think of it like this; The last card Nvidia made that is similar to this is the 690, it has been almost a year, they said "no non-reference", that word has stood, same for Titan, common sense tells us this.......


----------



## Stateless

So is anyone running Windows 8 and Titan's and having any issues? Just curious if there has been issues, in particular SLI TItan's and Win8.


----------



## KaRLiToS

New update with NICE *CallSignVega* score








. Best Dual Cards score so far in the chart

*From This*


Spoiler: OLD Price performance!









Spoiler: OLD Graph







*To This*


Spoiler: New Price performance!









Spoiler: New Graph!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1080p + medium settings + 3.3ghz CPU = invalid review
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, I haven't used a CPU as slow as 3.3 GHz since like 2004. I'd like to see someone buy four Titan's to run on a system like that.
Click to expand...

I'll take care of that for you


----------



## DADDYDC650

Planning on overclocking my Titan today. What are the highest overclocks you fine folks have gotten so far? What seems to be the average?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Planning on overclocking my Titan today. What are the highest overclocks you fine folks have gotten so far? What seems to be the average?


One seems fine at 1202mhz, but it's not at that often because of the throttling. So, it can usually run in the mid 1100's the whole time.

Other one passed Heaven at 1189mhz but didn't throttle at all, so actually it was faster than the first one. Have to test with it more though. Passing Heaven 4.0 at 1189mhz might mean that it'll be stable in 3dMark11 at 1202mhz or even 1215mhz (13mhz increments don't forget).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> One seems fine at 1202mhz, but it's not at that often because of the throttling. So, it can usually run in the mid 1100's the whole time.
> 
> Other one passed Heaven at 1189mhz but didn't throttle at all, so actually it was faster than the first one. Have to test with it more though. Passing Heaven 4.0 at 1189mhz might mean that it'll be stable in 3dMark11 at 1202mhz or even 1215mhz (13mhz increments don't forget).


I'm guessing that 1100Mhz is the average, 1150 is good and 1200 is great? You got some nice cards. Hope mine is just as good! +rep


----------



## azzkiker

Finally received my ASUS GTX Titan pre-order today (UK). Bit underwhelmed by the packaging and lack of included goodies but the Titan is simple gorgeous.


----------



## mbreslin

I recently got rid of my u3011 as I will be getting a u3014 when they launch, so for awhile I only have a 1920x1200 panel to test. Anyone with a titan running at this res? I'd love to have someone to benchmark against. I'm really curious how my x58/980x does against others with newer cpus/chipsets.

Edit: Validation!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5xq3k/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uufvg/


----------



## Stateless

I a bit conflicted on what to do so looking for opinions....
Windows 7 or Windows 8?

I only do gaming on my rig and that is about it. I have 2 Geforce Titan GPU's that I am about to add to the rig, already have Win8 running, but for gaming and gaming alone, would Win7 or Win8 be better?

I know that I will be getting the New Xbox when it comes out and I do like how Win8 intergrates with the current Xbox so that is a plus, but overall, for just gaming would Win7 still be the better option? When I upgraded to Win8 it was such a pain in the ass and took forever due to issues. If Win8 becomes more prominent in the near future, I don't want to go through the hassle of doing that again, but at the same time, I do want the best experience and rock solid compatibility with my Titan's and the operating system.

So what is everyone's opinion on this?

Thanks!


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> Finally received my ASUS GTX Titan pre-order today (UK). Bit underwhelmed by the packaging and lack of included goodies but the Titan is simple gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm also waiting for my Asus next week, can't wait


----------



## CallsignVega

Found out my cards's throttle less if I let my Titan's roast on "auto" fan setting and let the temperatures climb up. Higher fan and cooler temps = throttle. Good job NVIDIA.


----------



## mbreslin

IMO if you're already getting used to WIN8 I say just stick with it. Game developers now target WIN8 so it seems unlikely going forward that new games will run any better on WIN7.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I a bit conflicted on what to do so looking for opinions....
> Windows 7 or Windows 8?
> 
> I only do gaming on my rig and that is about it. I have 2 Geforce Titan GPU's that I am about to add to the rig, already have Win8 running, but for gaming and gaming alone, would Win7 or Win8 be better?
> 
> I know that I will be getting the New Xbox when it comes out and I do like how Win8 intergrates with the current Xbox so that is a plus, but overall, for just gaming would Win7 still be the better option? When I upgraded to Win8 it was such a pain in the ass and took forever due to issues. If Win8 becomes more prominent in the near future, I don't want to go through the hassle of doing that again, but at the same time, I do want the best experience and rock solid compatibility with my Titan's and the operating system.
> 
> So what is everyone's opinion on this?
> 
> Thanks!


I run win 8 on all my machines. I love it and wouldn't go back, but be prepared, people love to hate on it because it's different because of the interface. They forget full desktop experience is still there, and you can get your start button back from ninite.com and download classic start for free.

only thing win 8 does with 360 is smartglass, which same exact thing is on ios and android.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What if you downclock the memory controller by let's say 10-15%? I doubt it's going to affect performance much but it will space up your power budget.


----------



## Fieel

So, what do you say? should i go for a gigabyte, asus or evga?


----------



## capchaos

All three


----------



## CryptiK

They're all the same it doesn't matter


----------



## GoldenTiger

azzkiker, your serial number is showing in those pictures...







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I run win 8 on all my machines. I love it and wouldn't go back, but be prepared, people love to hate on it because it's different because of the interface. They forget full desktop experience is still there, and you can get your start button back from ninite.com and download classic start for free.
> 
> only thing win 8 does with 360 is smartglass, which same exact thing is on ios and android.


I love win8 as well, been using it for all my systems. People are silly, I remember XP being whined about as too different and a fisher-price interface too awhile back. Trolls will troll







.


----------



## Stateless

Thanks for all the replies thus far on the Win8 topic.

Now to talk about some overclocking. I have my Titan with the following OC Settings:

Power Target: 106%
Temp Thresh: 85c (unlinked)
Core Offset +50
Memory is not touched

Running Unigine Heaven for 3 runs so far and i have not seen one drop in Mhz. It stays rock solid at 1019mhz. Now, it did throttle when I had the temp target at 80c and it hit 80c, it throttled down to about 940mhz or so. So when I re-did the temp threshhold, I also made my custom fan profile to match temp, so when the card hits let's say 66c, the fan is at 66c. With this setup I have not had one drop from 1019mhz. Granted this is a light overclock, but I am getting no throttling at the moment.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I run win 8 on all my machines. I love it and wouldn't go back, but be prepared, people love to hate on it because it's different because of the interface. They forget full desktop experience is still there, and you can get your start button back from ninite.com and download classic start for free.
> 
> only thing win 8 does with 360 is smartglass, which same exact thing is on ios and android.


I understand all that, but basically you are saying you can convert Win 8 back into Win 7 type operation. So that beg's the questions; why? When Win 8 doesn't do anything better than Windows 7.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *snip*, your serial number is showing in those pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you GoldenTiger for looking out for a fellow OCN member.







Being his first post on OCN he may not have realized that's not good. I removed them for him and he was PM'd.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> They're all the same it doesn't matter


I see that gigabyte ships a nice mousepad too. Okay, i did choose gigabyte


----------



## mbreslin

1 stock titan and [email protected]

3dm11 extreme:



If someone is bored sometime and feels like it please do a stock 1 titan extreme run. Thanks.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Found out my cards's throttle less if I let my Titan's roast on "auto" fan setting and let the temperatures climb up. Higher fan and cooler temps = throttle. Good job NVIDIA.


That is really dumb. Yet I really feel like it's just a driver glitch - hopefully the next beta fixes this. I just can't believe that would be intentional, it doesn't make sense.

Manuel_G mentioned they're working on a new unified driver that should be out "really soon". Hopefully that will fix this nonsense.


----------



## Stateless

Does the Titan increase it's voltage on it's own to achieve to higher speed like the 600 series card or do we manually set voltage? I have done 2 OC at 50+ offset and 100+offset and the voltage in Percision monitor graph is the same at both offset's.


----------



## Diverge

I think my Titan spontaneously died. Took it out to do some cable management, put back in, doesn't work.









It's no longer seen by my system. Upon boot, the logo lights up bright, then dims to almost off while fan runs 100%. System boots with CPU's GPU and the Titan in, but it's not in the pcie tree of device manager. Swapped in my 7950 and everything works as it should. Tried a different PSU, no difference. It was never over voltaged. No smoke, no smells, no signs of any damage - just stopped working









edit: also, during PC shutdown the logo will get bright again just before it shuts off.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> I think my Titan spontaneously died. Took it out to do some cable management, put back in, doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no longer seen by my system. Upon boot, the logo lights up bright, then dims to almost off while fan runs 100%. System boots with CPU's GPU and the Titan in, but it's not in the pcie tree of device manager. Swapped in my 7950 and everything works as it should. Tried a different PSU, no difference. It was never over voltaged. No smoke, no smells, no signs of any damage - just stopped working


Did you remove or insert it while the board still had electricity going through it by accident? You usually have to wait 30 seconds or so after powering down the PSU before messing with addon cards.

I know the power indicator LED on my asus boards always stay lit until about a minute following unplugging the PSU....meaning it still has some electricity flowing through.


----------



## dph314

Well hopefully we can get a driver modded or updated (if it's a mistake) and it'll get fixed. I can't for the life of me figure out why Nvidia would do that. It basically causes all negatives and no positives: People turn their fan down so there's less throttle- higher temps. Nvidia locked these down so that RMAs would be down. But throttling with fan speed just means higher temps, which means even quicker degredation, right? Even though I completely disagree with _any_ type of throttling on an enthusiast card, I can understand why the 600-series throttles with temps. But, Titan...throttling with _fan speed_?? Right, makes a ton of sense to make the chip that you're trying to protect run hotter


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Did you remove or insert it while the board still had electricity going through it by accident? You usually have to wait 30 seconds or so after powering down the PSU before messing with addon cards.
> 
> I know the power indicator LED on my asus boards always stay lit until about a minute following unplugging the PSU....meaning it still has some electricity flowing through.


I usually turn off/unplug my PSU, then press power to discharge any left over charge. I'm pretty sure I pressed power to discharge it after I unplugged the PSU. It's gonna suck RMA'ing this thing, considering how stock goes so fast


----------



## MaxOC

Try a clear close on the mobo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Holynacho

So noob question. Building a new rig with two titans and realized the power supply I'm carrying over only has 2 power cables that are Y split (8 pin and 6 pin), it had more, just no idea were they went. In the past I've always ran individual power cables for each connector. So my question is will it be fine to run a single cable to each that is y split or should I get more cables. Power supply is a Thermaltake tough power 1200w.


----------



## h2spartan

Okay, so I see the Titan is having throttling issues. Is this hardware related of can this be corrected via driver or bios updates?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay, so I see the Titan is having throttling issues. Is this hardware related of can this be corrected via driver or bios updates?


No one knows yet. CN the creator of KGB has been working on unlocking target power and voltages from a titan bios for days. Just have to play the waiting game.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> So noob question. Building a new rig with two titans and realized the power supply I'm carrying over only has 2 power cables that are Y split (8 pin and 6 pin), it had more, just no idea were they went. *In the passed* I've always ran individual power cables for each connector. So my question is will it be fine to run a single cable to each that is y split or should I get more cables. Power supply is a Thermaltake tough power 1200w.












Sorry, was just funny.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay, so I see the Titan is having throttling issues. Is this hardware related of can this be corrected via driver or bios updates?


Well, I suppose it _is_ an issue, but at the same time, it's not. If you're just interested in gaming, the small clock drops won't even be noticed and you'll be completely satisfied with this behemoth. If you're benching and you need every single frame, then it can get a little annoying.

Either way though, don't think the slight throttling is a reason not to buy it. It's a beast.


----------



## Mighty Customer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> I think my Titan spontaneously died. Took it out to do some cable management, put back in, doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no longer seen by my system. Upon boot, the logo lights up bright, then dims to almost off while fan runs 100%. System boots with CPU's GPU and the Titan in, but it's not in the pcie tree of device manager. Swapped in my 7950 and everything works as it should. Tried a different PSU, no difference. It was never over voltaged. No smoke, no smells, no signs of any damage - just stopped working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remove or insert it while the board still had electricity going through it by accident? You usually have to wait 30 seconds or so after powering down the PSU before messing with addon cards.
> 
> I know the power indicator LED on my asus boards always stay lit until about a minute following unplugging the PSU....meaning it still has some electricity flowing through.
Click to expand...

After unplug the PSU press again the power button. It`ll drain the last electricity remains from the board and the led will turn off.


----------



## Holynacho

Haha, thanks Dph, grammar skills not working, edited


----------



## Alatar

Lol according to EVGA precision X, changing the fan speed of the card from 30% to 85% raises the power by 2%









Was just testing for fun, didn't even think it would really show on the graphs...


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Found out my cards's throttle less if I let my Titan's roast on "auto" fan setting and let the temperatures climb up. Higher fan and cooler temps = throttle. Good job NVIDIA.










Do they even test this stuff before they start selling?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> After unplug the PSU press again the power button. It`ll drain the last electricity remains from the board and the led will turn off.


You guys are extra cautious. I simply turn the computer off and swap out cards. No clicking off the psu or unplugging.


----------



## Murlocke

Yup still getting random flickers on my card in some games at 1176/6400 with +37 MV and 106% TDP. Card runs at about 1097-1100 during most demanding games because it throttles for no reason. So in order to fix it I need to set the boost to like 1150 (A mere +80 offset on my SC), which means my card will run at about 1050 in demanding games. This is insane. Did they test these cards? Why are some throttling and others aren't under the same scenarios?

Here's a one minute WoW session for the lawls:


----------



## mbreslin

I wish you could see asic quality. ;/


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I understand all that, but basically you are saying you can convert Win 8 back into Win 7 type operation. So that beg's the questions; why? When Win 8 doesn't do anything better than Windows 7.


I don't see what all the hype is about win 8 myself and i would love for some 1 to actually convince me to switch some how.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I don't see what all the hype is about win 8 myself and i would love for some 1 to actually convince me to switch some how.


Why windows 8:

1. Really fast boot times (50% faster compared to 7)
2. A useful and informative task manager.
3. All applications feel snappy and per tests actually 10 ~ 15% faster (opening apps)
4. Really fluid user experience
5. Really great and powerful search

I picked up win 8 for 15 bucks and was thinking like you and was happy and surprised with win 8. If you have win 7 and the above benefits are not what you are looking for.

The only issue I had was with some games crashing due to older version of precision once installed precision X no issues at all.

It's just awesome that my system boots in around 5 seconds (with SSD)


----------



## Swolern




----------



## freitz

*More Proof Added to loop no block yet*


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Why windows 8:
> 
> 1. Really fast boot times (50% faster compared to 7)
> 2. A useful and informative task manager.
> 3. All applications feel snappy and per tests actually 10 ~ 15% faster (opening apps)
> 4. Really fluid user experience
> 5. Really great and powerful search
> 
> I picked up win 8 for 15 bucks and was thinking like you and was happy and surprised with win 8. If you have win 7 and the above benefits are not what you are looking for.
> 
> The only issue I had was with some games crashing due to older version of precision once installed precision X no issues at all.
> 
> It's just awesome that my system boots in around 5 seconds (with SSD)


Is it true that you can't "tile" multiple windows on the screen at the same time? Multi tasking is more limited? Also, there's no aero right?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Why windows 8:
> 
> 1. Really fast boot times (50% faster compared to 7)
> 2. A useful and informative task manager.
> 3. All applications feel snappy and per tests actually 10 ~ 15% faster (opening apps)
> 4. Really fluid user experience
> 5. Really great and powerful search
> 
> I picked up win 8 for 15 bucks and was thinking like you and was happy and surprised with win 8. If you have win 7 and the above benefits are not what you are looking for.
> 
> The only issue I had was with some games crashing due to older version of precision once installed precision X no issues at all.
> 
> It's just awesome that my system boots in around 5 seconds (with SSD)


OT

And win8 is the worst since Vista.
Win 7 ulti x64 was 185 euro and even if win8 is only 15 dollar it was worth every cent/penny.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> *More Proof Added to loop no block yet*


dat rad..


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Why windows 8:
> 
> 1. Really fast boot times (50% faster compared to 7)
> 2. A useful and informative task manager.
> 3. All applications feel snappy and per tests actually 10 ~ 15% faster (opening apps)
> 4. Really fluid user experience
> 5. Really great and powerful search
> 
> I picked up win 8 for 15 bucks and was thinking like you and was happy and surprised with win 8. If you have win 7 and the above benefits are not what you are looking for.
> 
> The only issue I had was with some games crashing due to older version of precision once installed precision X no issues at all.
> 
> It's just awesome that my system boots in around 5 seconds (with SSD)


Boot times can be similar depending on your Hardware with win 7.

Between fast boot and my Intel ssd boot times are around 10 secs.

I just have nothing to complain about overall but maybe i will give win 8 a look later in the year if i rebuild.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yup still getting random flickers on my card in some games at 1176/6400 with +37 MV and 106% TDP. Card runs at about 1097-1100 during most demanding games because it throttles for no reason. So in order to fix it I need to set the boost to like 1150 (A mere +80 offset on my SC), which means my card will run at about 1050 in demanding games. This is insane. Did they test these cards? Why are some throttling and others aren't under the same scenarios?
> 
> Here's a one minute WoW session for the lawls:


The throttle during less demanding parts doesn't bother me, it's when it happens during a bench that sucks. But can't you just set Prefer Max Performance for a game like that and it'll keep it at the base clock? Or k-boost to keep the boost clock (less throttle)?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> The throttle during less demanding parts doesn't bother me, it's when it happens during a bench that sucks. But can't you just set Prefer Max Performance for a game like that and it'll keep it at the base clock? Or k-boost to keep the boost clock (less throttle)?


Prefer Maximum Performance is set in that above graph. It does absolutely nothing for Titans it seems. It's really annoying and there's times where i see 50 FPS in WoW (during raids) on this card because of it. K-boost works, but then it sits at max clocks whenever i'm on the desktop. I don't want the card to run that hard, or my power bill to be insane.









I do agree though, I can live with downclocking during less demanding games.. as long as it was stable. It's not though. There's certain clocks that I can't seem to get stable when overclocking. It's like the +38mv doesn't apply to those lower clocks or something.

Downclocking during demanding games, for what seems like no reason, is the #1 disappointment for me though. If it happens on one card, it should happen on all cards, and that's just not the case. My card even downclocks on stock.


----------



## emett

Don't shoot me if I'm wrong but wouldn't this just be a driver issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Prefer Maximum Performance is set in that above graph. It does absolutely nothing for Titans it seems. It's really annoying and there's times where i see 50 FPS in WoW (during raids) on this card because of it. K-boost works, but then it sits at max clocks whenever i'm on the desktop. I don't want the card to run that hard, or my power bill to be insane.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Don't shoot me if I'm wrong but wouldn't this just be a driver issue?


Hopefully, but since these are all reference based cards and some throttle while others do not, I'm not so sure.


----------



## emett

ffs, I was gonna order 2 this week. While im sure you guys will see a fix soon I'm gonna wait it out.


----------



## Stateless

In Precision X is the Voltage modyfying actually doing anything? Reason I ask is that I was able to play Witcher 2 at Uber Settings, Crysis 3 at max settings and did about 6 runs of Unigine Heaven with a +150 Offset to the Core, Power Target of 106 and Temp Target of 85c. Memory was at default and I have a standard Titan. That entire time, I would say about 2 hours worth my card did not crash or downclock at all. It stayed strong and never dipped or throttled back. I have a 1:1 fan profile and heat never exceeded 68c.

Now, when I tried to go to +160 mhz on the Core I would get maybe 1/2 way through 1 run of Unigine, so I upped the Voltage to +13, same thing. Upped voltage to +25 same thing, Upped Voltaga to the max which I believe it is +37 and still same thing, it crashes. Yet at +150 with no additional voltage it is perfectly fine. This is strange to me. Heat was never an issue and at no time did the card go higher than 70c and it did not throttle down at all. I am just wondering, like the 600 series changing that voltage tuner in Precision is doing nothing like it did on the 600 series.

When running with the max voltage it shows up at 1.187v in the monitoring software, with no changes to the voltage it runs at 1.162v...so I guess the software is providing more juice, but it is not helping the Overclock even with an additional +10 to the core. Right now I am back to stock voltage at +150 on the core. Going to test +160 without the additional voltage to see what happens.

So far btw, I am into 2 runs of Unigine and my Core is stuck at rock solid 1124mhz no dips at all/no throttling.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Why windows 8:
> 
> 1. Really fast boot times (50% faster compared to 7)
> 2. A useful and informative task manager.
> 3. All applications feel snappy and per tests actually 10 ~ 15% faster (opening apps)
> 4. Really fluid user experience
> 5. Really great and powerful search
> 
> I picked up win 8 for 15 bucks and was thinking like you and was happy and surprised with win 8. If you have win 7 and the above benefits are not what you are looking for.
> 
> The only issue I had was with some games crashing due to older version of precision once installed precision X no issues at all.
> 
> It's just awesome that my system boots in around 5 seconds (with SSD)


Spot-on accurate. The FUD surrounding win8 from random people who haven't even used it, let alone used it for more than 5 minutes if they have, is hilarious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Is it true that you can't "tile" multiple windows on the screen at the same time? Multi tasking is more limited? Also, there's no aero right?


Not sure what people told you that stuff. It works just like Win7 for multitasking and multiple iwndows. Aero is there but no transparency for window borders, you can hack it back with third-party tools though if wanted.


----------



## egotrippin

Anybody wanna trade their Titan for a GTX 690 with a Koolance waterblock?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1080p + medium settings + 3.3ghz CPU = invalid review


Ya if you look at the higher resolutions on those graphs for crysis 3 the fps scales up each time you add a titan until you reach the 4th.


----------



## mbreslin

"So I went ahead and flashed...it worked perfectly! PrecisionX now lets me go up to 110% and monitoring power I can see it peak at that. I'd guess 285 watts should be safe, so I think I'll go ahead and try that next."

It seems a brave soul has hex edited the titan bios and seems to have good news.


----------



## Stateless

Sorry to be posting so much, but I figured since we are all learning about this card and how it works, it is better to have more information out and about.

For the last 30 minutes or so I have been running with the following settings on my Titan:

Power Target : 106
Temp Target: 85c (Not Linked)
Core Offset: +150 (standard non-sc version of Titan)
Memory : Standard
Fan Profile: 1:1, when it is 60c, fan is at 60% etc.
Voltage is at standard

So far I have had NO downthrottling and smooth sailing. It has stayed at rock solid 1124mhz, 1.162v, GPU Power is showing between 87-92%, GPU Usage at 97-99%, Temp has not exceeded 70c in the last 30 min or so of Unigine Runs (still running as of now).

Interesting enough, earlier in the day when I started testing, I did get throttling on my card, at the same offset and other settings with the exception of the fan curve. When I did get throttling, the card did hit around 80c at some poing, but I also had the fan running around a +5 over temp. So when the card was hitting 70c, I had the fan at 75% etc. I am really starting to see that the throttling is between the temp and the fan speed, but I know not everyone is experiencing throttling. I can create the throttling by allowing a little bit of heat, but a much more agressive fan profile which does not make a lot of sense to me.

Hope this is useful to someone. Will report back with more results.

Edit: Just crashed at +150 with same setting and no voltage increase. Going to test +150 and a little voltage to see if crashes again.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> "So I went ahead and flashed...it worked perfectly! PrecisionX now lets me go up to 110% and monitoring power I can see it peak at that. I'd guess 285 watts should be safe, so I think I'll go ahead and try that next."
> 
> It seems a brave soul has hex edited the titan bios and seems to have good news.


Can you clock the card higher than before?

E: sorry didn't realize that was a quote.

Source?


----------



## Brianmz

^ Awesome good to know, and glad you guys are sorting this out while I wait for the Hydrocoppers to release.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Can you clock the card higher than before?
> 
> E: sorry didn't realize that was a quote.
> 
> Source?


A guy on XS.

Earlier today from him: "So I changed the 04 0B 28 at 8DCF-8DD1 to 04 32 38
which corresponds to changing 265000 to 275000. I also fixed the checksum at 0000F9FF. In theory I should be ready to flash, right? I figured I'd start with a minimal 10watt boost. I'm kind of chicken with the $1000 board though."

Then just awhile ago the quote about it working, I wasn't sure about the rules for linking to other forums so I just quoted.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> A guy on XS.
> 
> Earlier today from him: "So I changed the 04 0B 28 at 8DCF-8DD1 to 04 32 38
> which corresponds to changing 265000 to 275000. I also fixed the checksum at 0000F9FF. In theory I should be ready to flash, right? I figured I'd start with a minimal 10watt boost. I'm kind of chicken with the $1000 board though."
> 
> Then just awhile ago the quote about it working, I wasn't sure about the rules for linking to other forums so I just quoted.


The official rule is that you should link to OCN if the info is available on OCN. Since it isn't in this case...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The official rule is that you should link to OCN if the info is available on OCN. Since it isn't in this case...


Ok Thanks, a few people around here have seemed to be angered by my silly jokes so I'm trying not to ruffle anymore feathers.


----------



## Stay Puft

Bres does he have any results with the modded bios?


----------



## mbreslin

None yet: Here is the link:

xs


----------



## Stateless

Ok...some more findings...

Changed Voltage to +25 on the voltage meter. Seems like you can go +13, +25, +37. At default with no voltage I was getting a reported 1.162v on the monitoring software. At +37 voltage I was getting 1.187 voltage, so decided to go to +25 and it is also showing voltage running at +1.187, which is the same if you have it set to +37. What is odd is that I just noticed my clock speed is at 1150mhz, but I did not change my offset, it still is at +150 like before. GPU Power has gone up a bit, averging 95% now, which I assume why it is boosting to 1150mhz vs. the 1124mhz without any voltage.

Next test is to see what the voltage reads at when using only +13, but want to have Unigine run to see if it crashes at +25 voltage and +150 on the core.

Will keep you all postedted. Oh temps have hit a high of 71, but still no down-throttling happening as of yet.


----------



## Alatar

Well this sounds promising


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> None yet: Here is the link:
> 
> xs


Good find bres. When did xs start charging for access? Lame


----------



## ukn69

I've been running:

(The card nevers run over 60% of power >_<)

106% target
85C temp target
+145 gpu offset
+350 Offset


----------



## Alatar

Good thing that the bios flashes seem to be working. I was already designing a hardware mod to fool the power measuring system, no need for those now


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Good thing that the bios flashes seem to be working. I was already designing a hardware mod to fool the power measuring system, no need for those now


While 285w is nice. I want to see someone go over 300w.

Someone over at xs please ask him to max out his oc and run valley for us


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> While 285w is nice. I want to see someone go over 300w


I bet that's doable with a full cover block and chilled water/liquid.

After I get some studies done I'll be buying an old air con unit and rigging up a nice sub zero liquid cooling system


----------



## Brianmz

Mmm, wonder if 300W and 120ish% power limit would be safe with them on water, that would be great.


----------



## CallsignVega

Nice, I see some good news these last pages.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I bet that's doable with a full cover block and chilled water/liquid.
> 
> After I get some studies done I'll be buying an old air con unit and rigging up a nice sub zero liquid cooling system


I think an arctic cooler would easily be able to cool a unlocked titan. Maybe now someone can show me some 1300 core and 7000 memory benchmarks


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> I've been running:
> 
> (The card nevers run over 60% of power >_<)
> 
> 106% target
> 85C temp target
> +145 gpu offset
> +350 Offset


Wait what? How can it not run over 60% power with those settings? I am seeing 95% Power/98-99%usage with a +150 offset, same target and temp target and no memory offset. What mhz is that boosting too for you and what software are you using to run tests on your card?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I think an arctic cooler would easily be able to cool a unlocked titan. Maybe now someone can show me some 1300 core and 7000 memory benchmarks


Just because an air cooler can handle 300W doesn't mean that lower temps don't get better clocks and give me ease of mind with the VRMs


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> "So I went ahead and flashed...it worked perfectly! PrecisionX now lets me go up to 110% and monitoring power I can see it peak at that. I'd guess 285 watts should be safe, so I think I'll go ahead and try that next."
> 
> It seems a brave soul has hex edited the titan bios and seems to have good news.


HOW!
Link!
Thanks!

I'm so excited right now.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

I really hope this works... 7970's are not for me one bit....


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Sorry to be posting so much, but I figured since we are all learning about this card and how it works, it is better to have more information out and about.
> 
> For the last 30 minutes or so I have been running with the following settings on my Titan:
> 
> Power Target : 106
> Temp Target: 85c (Not Linked)
> Core Offset: +150 (standard non-sc version of Titan)
> Memory : Standard
> Fan Profile: 1:1, when it is 60c, fan is at 60% etc.
> Voltage is at standard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have had NO downthrottling and smooth sailing. It has stayed at rock solid 1124mhz, 1.162v, GPU Power is showing between 87-92%, GPU Usage at 97-99%, Temp has not exceeded 70c in the last 30 min or so of Unigine Runs (still running as of now).
> 
> Interesting enough, earlier in the day when I started testing, I did get throttling on my card, at the same offset and other settings with the exception of the fan curve. When I did get throttling, the card did hit around 80c at some poing, but I also had the fan running around a +5 over temp. So when the card was hitting 70c, I had the fan at 75% etc. I am really starting to see that the throttling is between the temp and the fan speed, but I know not everyone is experiencing throttling. I can create the throttling by allowing a little bit of heat, but a much more agressive fan profile which does not make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> Hope this is useful to someone. Will report back with more results.
> 
> Edit: Just crashed at +150 with same setting and no voltage increase. Going to test +150 and a little voltage to see if crashes again.


I have the same settings.... except im trying +50 first and moving up trying not use voltage yet.
One thing i am really happy about with this card ? *Absolutely silent* and runs cool.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I really hope this works... 7970's are not for me one bit....


But are you going to risk it though? Unofficial Bios editing/flashing I beleive voids your warranty on teh card. I mean, I am all for a bit high power target and going to water next week I can keep them cool, but I personally would be weary of doing this. I just hope that Evga or Nvidia makes an official Bios release with a bit more flexibility in the power target.


----------



## mbreslin

Speaking of cooling frozencpu has ek blocks in stock. I have 2 coming.

I am not a greedy man I would be more than happy with a modded bios and 1200mhz titans that don't downclock right when you actually need the high clocks.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I really hope this works... 7970's are not for me one bit....


This should be good. Why arent they?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I have the same settings.... except im trying +50 first and moving up trying not use voltage yet.
> One thing i am really happy about with this card ? *Absolutely silent* and runs cool
> .[/SPOILER]


Let me know your results. I did the same, I went at +50 per run and it finally crashed at +150 without additional voltage. It crashed after about 5 runs of Unigine. Right now I am on run number 4 or Unigine at +150 with +25 voltage (which maxes the voltage at 1.187v) the same as if you set it to +37 on the voltage meter. What is it boosting to for you? And is it downclocking at all? I am still rock solid 1150mhz and no downclocking at all. Temp still have not exceeded 71c.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> But are you going to risk it though? Unofficial Bios editing/flashing I beleive voids your warranty on teh card. I mean, I am all for a bit high power target and going to water next week I can keep them cool, but I personally would be weary of doing this. I just hope that Evga or Nvidia makes an official Bios release with a bit more flexibility in the power target.


Never going to happen and this is ocn. We push our cards on this forum


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Speaking of cooling frozencpu has ek blocks in stock. I have 2 coming.
> 
> I am not a greedy man I would be more than happy with a modded bios and 1200mhz titans that don't downclock right when you actually need the high clocks.


Yup...I have 2 on the way as well. Fed Ex tracking shows them coming around on Tuesday.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> But are you going to risk it though? Unofficial Bios editing/flashing I beleive voids your warranty on teh card. I mean, I am all for a bit high power target and going to water next week I can keep them cool, but I personally would be weary of doing this. I just hope that Evga or Nvidia makes an official Bios release with a bit more flexibility in the power target.


I'll be up under water as soon as I can get my hands on blocks. I just bought these 7970's less than a month ago. Youtube BSOD's, web browser screen tearing, seem like you have to uninstall a whole OS to do driver switches. If my browser is sitting still. It will tear on it's on, like jump. I like the smoothness of Nvidia basically & I'm tired of switching out. I've been through five card series since Dec. 2011 & that's when I started doing custom rigs. If WC will help with the throttling, I'm all for it....

I OC my 7970's @ 1050/1475 memory & get system freezes... I'm tired of all that mess frankly....

Not thing about a warranty, I work hard & I wanna enjoy myself. Bottom line...


----------



## carlhil2

Well, after slaying some games with my Titan, decided to overclock it to run some benches, my first one, should i up my clock on the cpu, it's at over 4.5 now?EDIT don't know how that other photo appeared!


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Wait what? How can it not run over 60% power with those settings? I am seeing 95% Power/98-99%usage with a +150 offset, same target and temp target and no memory offset. What mhz is that boosting too for you and what software are you using to run tests on your card?


I went from 145 to 150 offset and it went up a bit but the usage still isn't there. I was running ALLbenchmark (catzilla), Ran Farcry 3 and about to run Heaven.


----------



## Stateless

So changing the target voltage from 25 to 38 and to correct my previous post, you can move voltage from base to +13, which gives 1.167 on the monitoring software, +25 & +38, not +37 which I mentioned earlier. I did notice that at +25 and +38 it gives the same monitoring voltage of 1.187v, so unless something is reporting wrong, using the top 2 settings for Voltage in precision nets the same voltage of 1.187v. Now at both +25 and +38 I get the same boost clock of 1150 using a +150 on the offset.

At using the +25 I did crash at the +150 offset after it started it's 7th run of Unigine, so starting a run with the +38 and the same +150 offset to see what that does, even though it is reporting the same 1.187v in the monitoring software. What I am still seeing consistently however is that my card DOES NOT down-clock at all and I am NOT using K-Boost. It stays rock solid at 1150mhz when using +25 or +38 on the voltage setting. When using +13 I get 1124 Mhz rock solid.

Will be back after it crashes or makes it through 8-10 runs of Unigine.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> I went from 145 to 150 offset and it went up a bit but the usage still isn't there. I was running ALLbenchmark (catzilla), Ran Farcry 3 and about to run Heaven.


What he means is what mhz is the card boosting up to during load? I.E. 1150mhz, 1200mhz, etc.


----------



## dph314

Well, just got home from work to finally test SLI, and am greeted with the potential of a modded BIOS







So, anyone try it yet? Did the guy on XS report any results yet?

Also...what's the number to beat in SLI? I don't think I've seen many others with SLI yet, so what bench/numbers am I striving for here?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> I went from 145 to 150 offset and it went up a bit but the usage still isn't there. I was running ALLbenchmark (catzilla), Ran Farcry 3 and about to run Heaven.


Run Unigine Heaven for a bit and set your OSD to show the Usage, Power, Mhz, Temp, Fan Speed and Voltage and report what it shows after a few runs. Keep an eye on the Mhz to see if it downclocks for you. We need to nail when it downclocks ot help others that are experiencing downclocking.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, just got home from work to finally test SLI, and am greeted with the potential of a modded BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anyone try it yet? Did the guy on XS report any results yet?
> 
> Also...what's the number to beat in SLI? I don't think I've seen many others with SLI yet, so what bench/numbers am I striving for here?


The guy doing the modying of the bios has not been back to the thread to report any results as of yet.

Not sure what the highest Unigine score is as of yet in SLI. I think most of us are testing to see how far we can clock them first and also figuring out when they downclock. My tests have been going well and have not had any downclocking at all other than my first attempt which I recorded the settings so I can recreate the downclocking if needed to further investigate what it causing it. So far, it is a combination of fan speed and temp that causes it so far. But that was only one scenario that it happened, so it is not conclusive yet.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I'll be up under water as soon as I can get my hands on blocks. I just bought these 7970's less than a month ago. Youtube BSOD's, web browser screen tearing, seem like you have to uninstall a whole OS to do driver switches. If my browser is sitting still. It will tear on it's on, like jump. I like the smoothness of Nvidia basically & I'm tired of switching out. I've been through five card series since Dec. 2011 & that's when I started doing custom rigs. If WC will help with the throttling, I'm all for it....
> 
> I OC my 7970's @ 1050/1475 memory & get system freezes... I'm tired of all that mess frankly....
> 
> Not thing about a warranty, I work hard & I wanna enjoy myself. Bottom line...


Sounds like a power issue. Ive been testing chilled 1400 core reference diamond 7970s for the past hour with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, just got home from work to finally test SLI, and am greeted with the potential of a modded BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anyone try it yet? Did the guy on XS report any results yet?
> 
> Also...what's the number to beat in SLI? I don't think I've seen many others with SLI yet, so what bench/numbers am I striving for here?
> 
> 
> 
> The guy doing the modying of the bios has not been back to the thread to report any results as of yet.
> 
> Not sure what the highest Unigine score is as of yet in SLI. I think most of us are testing to see how far we can clock them first and also figuring out when they downclock. My tests have been going well and have not had any downclocking at all other than my first attempt which I recorded the settings so I can recreate the downclocking if needed to further investigate what it causing it. So far, it is a combination of fan speed and temp that causes it so far. But that was only one scenario that it happened, so it is not conclusive yet.
Click to expand...

My first EVGA SC seemed to like to throttle at any temp, and even when the fan speed was still low, depending on the bench. Like Valley and Heaven 4.0 for instance, right off the bat. But, as I alluded to last night briefly, the second one seems a lot stronger. Just confirmed it with a complete run of Valley. Check it out...no throttle at all, even past 80C-


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> My first EVGA SC seemed to like to throttle at any temp, and even when the fan speed was still low, depending on the bench. Like Valley and Heaven 4.0 for instance, right off the bat. But, as I alluded to last night briefly, the second one seems a lot stronger. Just confirmed it with a complete run of Valley. Check it out...no throttle at all, even past 80C-


That is very odd indeed DPH. Are they both using the same BIOS version? Could that be a variable between your Titan cards? I wonder if the Asus BIOS can be flashed onto an EVGA card?


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Run Unigine Heaven for a bit and set your OSD to show the Usage, Power, Mhz, Temp, Fan Speed and Voltage and report what it shows after a few runs. Keep an eye on the Mhz to see if it downclocks for you. We need to nail when it downclocks ot help others that are experiencing downclocking.


Yea sorry for late reply, I refreshed my windows 8, reinstalled drivers etc. and getting 1197-1150 MHz now with 99% usage in Heaven







. This card is amazing!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Sounds like a power issue. Ive been testing chilled 1400 core reference diamond 7970s for the past hour with no issues whatsoever.


I doubt that, I've had a 1000w PSU on them & does the same thing. I believe one of the cards were used when I think about it.... Got them from Newegg...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> So changing the target voltage from 25 to 38 and to correct my previous post, you can move voltage from base to +13, which gives 1.167 on the monitoring software, +25 & +38, not +37 which I mentioned earlier. I did notice that at +25 and +38 it gives the same monitoring voltage of 1.187v, so unless something is reporting wrong, using the top 2 settings for Voltage in precision nets the same voltage of 1.187v. Now at both +25 and +38 I get the same boost clock of 1150 using a +150 on the offset.
> 
> At using the +25 I did crash at the +150 offset after it started it's 7th run of Unigine, so starting a run with the +38 and the same +150 offset to see what that does, even though it is reporting the same 1.187v in the monitoring software. What I am still seeing consistently however is that my card DOES NOT down-clock at all and I am NOT using K-Boost. It stays rock solid at 1150mhz when using +25 or +38 on the voltage setting. When using +13 I get 1124 Mhz rock solid.
> 
> Will be back after it crashes or makes it through 8-10 runs of Unigine.


I just ran mine, stock everything with 106% TDP and I still get throttling though it's very minor. I then set the core to +90, leaving everything the same and leaving voltage at stock.

Look at the difference (gap where the line goes down shows where I stopped test, applied +90, and restarted):


Basically, what I figured out is no matter what I do... +70 versus +100, the card will throttle down to 1100MHz over time. Even with stock voltages, temps being good, and TDP being the same.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I understand all that, but basically you are saying you can convert Win 8 back into Win 7 type operation. So that beg's the questions; why? When Win 8 doesn't do anything better than Windows 7.


i use metro interface quite a bit. and win 8 has several performance improvements over 7. I spend as much time in desktop as I do in metro. I also only paid $15 for each of my win 8 keys straight from m$

and i''ve basically been using the same windows since windows 95. at least way it looks and act... was ready for a new interface... SOMETHING different.

I'm happy


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg;5174570*
> So I went ahead and flashed...it worked perfectly! PrecisionX now lets me go up to 110% and monitoring power I can see it peak at that. I'd guess 285 watts should be safe, so I think I'll go ahead and try that next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: bumped max power up to 285 watts and it worked fine. PrecisionX let's me go up to 114% now.


He updated the post with that last line







. Looking like the BIOS thing is working?


----------



## xoleras

This BIOS flashing news has me excited.

I certainly hope MSI has a lightning titan to show off at Cebit, i'm starting to get the itch for a Titan







Someone talk me out of it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> This BIOS flashing news has me excited.
> 
> I certainly hope MSI has a lightning titan to show off at Cebit, i'm starting to get the itch for a Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone talk me out of it.


I want a Titan... but the wallet... not yet willing...!


----------



## Murlocke

Has anyone with throttling issue tried the 110%+ TDP BIOS? Does it fix it?

My card still reports not even 90% TDP when it starts throttling so i'm unsure how even 160% TDP would help.


----------



## Renairy

I'm getting throttling, any one know how to fix??? .... my settings are..
100% power
80c temp target
150+ core
250+ mem



EDIT: Not major or prolly even noticeable .. but its there..


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I'm getting throttling, any one know how to fix??? .... my settings are..
> 100% power
> 80c temp target
> 150+ core
> 250+ mem


They are working on it as we speak...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Yup...I have 2 on the way as well. Fed Ex tracking shows them coming around on Tuesday.


I wish the regular copper ones said in stock. I am still worried about the nickel plated ones. Plus if there temp difference isn't big the copper ones are less expensive.

I am using 2 nickel plated ek blocks on my 680's right now and there are no signs of corrosion, but copper seems safer with ek.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wish the regular copper ones said in stock. I am still worried about the nickel plated ones. Plus if there temp difference isn't big the copper ones are less expensive.
> 
> I am using 2 nickel plated ek blocks on my 680's right now and there are no signs of corrosion, but copper seems safer with ek.


Are nickel EK blocks still having issues with corrosion?


----------



## mbreslin

106%/85C +175/+150 +25 voltage

fan never goes above 60 and temp never above 80 and clocks are all over the place during heaven.

I am sad.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> 106%/85C +175/+150 +25 voltage
> 
> fan never goes above 60 and temp never above 80 and clocks are all over the place during heaven.
> 
> I am sad.


Feel your pain.

I thought your grabbed a SuperClocked version? +175 on a Superclocked is ~1251 core.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Are nickel EK blocks still having issues with corrosion?


I'm not saying that, but they did and if the performance between copper and nickel plated copper are about the same, which everyone says, then I just don't want to risk it.

I did read an article where it said even the new EN Nickel plating corrodes with regular distllled water but if you use the EK fluid with the corrosion inhibitor then the corrosion is reduced by a lot.

But I don't have any first hand experience so I am just going by some article I read that I think EK released which had some testing results done by EK.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Feel your pain.
> 
> I thought your grabbed a SuperClocked version? +175 on a Superclocked is 1251 core.


HAHA I've been setting values on my second titan the whole time! Ok now I get to start over lol!


----------



## dph314

Who tried the modded BIOS so far?!? Where's the link to it? I'll try it


----------



## Stateless

For those with clocks going every which way, can you try my settings that I am running exactly to see if it still happens. Note: This is on a stock Titan, not a Superclock edition:

Set Power to 106
Set Temp to 85c
Check the box to UNLINK the Power and Temp Target
Set the Core Offset to +150
Set the Memory to default (no change)
Set up a fan profile for 1:1 match. So when your card hits 50c, then fan is at 50c etc all the way to the top setting of 85c.
Set Voltage to it's max in the voltage setting +38

On you settings in Precision set the OSD to show you GPU Power, GPU Mhz, Temp, Fan Speed, Voltage.

Save the profile and run Unigine Heaven at 1080p, max settings, full tessalation, 8xAA *basically the highest setting*.

Report back. Make sure to unlink the Power and Temp and ensure your fan profile curve is set to match temp vs. fan speed.

I am currently on my 8th run of Unigine with the above settings and no crashes and my 1150mhz boost has not changed at all, rock solid.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> HAHA I've been setting values on my second titan the whole time! Ok now I get to start over lol!


If your on superclocked version try +90 to +100, normal version try +120 to +130. That will get you 1163 to 1178 (assuming no throttling), chances are you'll see like 1100-1132 in many demanding apps though.

If it's anything like my card, you can run heaven/valley at 1202 core (+120 on Superclocked) all day/night with no issues but that's only because it will throttle the crap out of it.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> For those with clocks going every which way, can you try my settings that I am running exactly to see if it still happens. Note: This is on a stock Titan, not a Superclock edition:
> 
> Set Power to 106
> Set Temp to 85c
> Check the box to UNLINK the Power and Temp Target
> Set the Core Offset to +150
> Set the Memory to default (no change)
> Set up a fan profile for 1:1 match. So when your card hits 50c, then fan is at 50c etc all the way to the top setting of 85c.
> Set Voltage to it's max in the voltage setting +38
> 
> On you settings in Precision set the OSD to show you GPU Power, GPU Mhz, Temp, Fan Speed, Voltage.
> 
> Save the profile and run Unigine Heaven at 1080p, max settings, full tessalation, 8xAA *basically the highest setting*.
> 
> Report back. Make sure to unlink the Power and Temp and ensure your fan profile curve is set to match temp vs. fan speed.
> 
> I am currently on my 8th run of Unigine with the above settings and no crashes and my 1150mhz boost has not changed at all, rock solid.


Prioritized Temp or TDP?

EDIT: Whoops double post.


----------



## dph314

16,081 graphics score











Time to enable SLI for the first time...

Does anyone know where that thread is that...I think it was DJRamses, posted about optimizing Inspector for 3dMark11? I can't find the bookmark I saved for it


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 16,081 graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to enable SLI for the first time...
> 
> Does anyone know where that thread is that...I think it was DJRamses, posted about optimizing Inspector for 3dMark11? I can't find the bookmark I saved for it


I feel like you should be getting like a 15,000 Physics score with your setup.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> For those with clocks going every which way, can you try my settings that I am running exactly to see if it still happens. Note: This is on a stock Titan, not a Superclock edition:
> 
> Set Power to 106
> Set Temp to 85c
> Check the box to UNLINK the Power and Temp Target
> Set the Core Offset to +150
> Set the Memory to default (no change)
> Set up a fan profile for 1:1 match. So when your card hits 50c, then fan is at 50c etc all the way to the top setting of 85c.
> Set Voltage to it's max in the voltage setting +38
> 
> On you settings in Precision set the OSD to show you GPU Power, GPU Mhz, Temp, Fan Speed, Voltage.
> 
> Save the profile and run Unigine Heaven at 1080p, max settings, full tessalation, 8xAA *basically the highest setting*.
> 
> Report back. Make sure to unlink the Power and Temp and ensure your fan profile curve is set to match temp vs. fan speed.
> 
> I am currently on my 8th run of Unigine with the above settings and no crashes and my 1150mhz boost has not changed at all, rock solid.


Assumed default of prioritized TDP.



I'm on SuperClocked so +110 is roughly same as +150 on yours. It throttles down to 1137 quite quickly, and +110 is not stable on my card. If I use +90 (1163MHz with no throttling), I get the same 1100MHz after throttle.

Sadly, no change for me.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I feel like you should be getting like a 15,000 Physics score with your setup.


Oh I get 16,500 when I want to. I'm just using the 4.6Ghz profile I have for GPU testing, and once I get the offsets down I'll restart and load the 5Ghz w/ HT profile for the 3930k. Don't want to for GPU testing, don't want to run that much voltage through it for so long. So...graphics score is only thing I'm going for in these tests


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Oh I get 16,500 when I want to. I'm just using the 4.6Ghz profile I have for GPU testing, and once I get the offsets down I'll restart and load the 5Ghz w/ HT profile for the 3930k. Don't want to for GPU testing, don't want to run that much voltage through it for so long. So...graphics score is only thing I'm going for in these tests


Oh ok sorry, when I saw a 3930k at 5.0ghz in your sig with probably quad channel samsung ram I thought it was low but now I get it.

Can't wait to get my Titan on Tuesday.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If your on superclocked version try +90 to +100, normal version try +120 to +130. That will get you 1163 to 1178 (assuming no throttling), chances are you'll see like 1100-1132 in many demanding apps though.
> 
> If it's anything like my card, you can run heaven/valley at 1202 core (+120 on Superclocked) all day/night with no issues but that's only because it will throttle the crap out of it.


I have one of each sc and stock clocked, I haven't been on nvidia cards in a few years and forgot that they don't put sli bridges with them so until my bridge comes in a couple days the stock titan is just hanging out

+106%/+85C +100/+40 +25mv

Ran heaven a couple times and like you mostly downclocked to 1100-1130 during demanding scenes. I am not terribly disappointed with this. Still I'll take an improvement with new bios.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If your on superclocked version try +90 to +100, normal version try +120 to +130. That will get you 1163 to 1178 (assuming no throttling), chances are you'll see like 1100-1132 in many demanding apps though.
> 
> If it's anything like my card, you can run heaven/valley at 1202 core (+120 on Superclocked) all day/night with no issues but that's only because it will throttle the crap out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of each sc and stock clocked, I haven't been on nvidia cards in a few years and forgot that they don't put sli bridges with them so until my bridge comes in a couple days the stock titan is just hanging out
> 
> +106%/+85C +100/+40 +25mv
> 
> Ran heaven a couple times and like you mostly downclocked to 1100-1130 during demanding scenes. I am not terribly disappointed with this. Still I'll take an improvement with new bios.
Click to expand...

2 Titans is a HUGE step up from most setups. So, just out of curiosity...what did you upgrade from?

And does anyone have that modded BIOS? I'm getting antsy


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 2 Titans is a HUGE step up from most setups. So, just out of curiosity...what did you upgrade from?
> 
> And does anyone have that modded BIOS? I'm getting antsy


It's an edit he did, he hasn't uploaded a pre-edited version of it. The info is in the XS thread on how to mod yours.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 2 Titans is a HUGE step up from most setups. So, just out of curiosity...what did you upgrade from?
> 
> And does anyone have that modded BIOS? I'm getting antsy


I had 2x5970 until recently when I gave my friend one of them. Then I was running a 5970+5870 in trifire. It's a huge step up yeah.

I really just got caught up in the titan excitement, I originally wanted to wait until June and see how haswell turned out. I even changed my mind on the titans after I already bought them and put them up for auction, after a couple days I couldn't take it anymore and just pulled the auctions and opened them up and installed them last night.

I'm now trying to muster the willpower to not waste my budget on 3770k and wait until haswell/haswell-e/ib-e. 3770k is so cheap I doubt I will be able to hold out.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> 2 Titans is a HUGE step up from most setups. So, just out of curiosity...what did you upgrade from?
> 
> And does anyone have that modded BIOS? I'm getting antsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an edit he did, he hasn't uploaded a pre-edited version of it. The info is in the XS thread on how to mod yours.
Click to expand...

Hmm. I don't know if I should bother, or just wait for an upload from him. Have you talked to him at all? I think I'd actually trust someone else's that's already been tested over doing it myself, unless the steps are pretty easy to follow. Because I've never done it before, so, yeah I don't know about it. Would you have a link to that thread then by any chance?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I had 2x5970 until recently when I gave my friend one of them. Then I was running a 5970+5870 in trifire. It's a huge step up yeah.
> 
> I really just got caught up in the titan excitement, I originally wanted to wait until June and see how haswell turned out. I even changed my mind on the titans after I already bought them and put them up for auction, after a couple days I couldn't take it anymore and just pulled the auctions and opened them up and installed them last night.
> 
> I'm now trying to muster the willpower to not waste my budget on 3770k and wait until haswell/haswell-e/ib-e. 3770k is so cheap I doubt I will be able to hold out.


I wouldn't get a 3770K with two Titans. Try your best to hold out, if not then go 3930K.... These babies need all the CPU Mustard they can get


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Prioritized Temp or TDP?
> 
> EDIT: Whoops double post.


Prioritize TDP. Sorry, had to step away for a bit. Since my last post about an hour ago, Unigine has been running and no crash at +150 on the core. Clocks have stayed rock solid with not one drop at 1150mhz.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Prioritize TDP. Sorry, had to step away for a bit. Since my last post about an hour ago, Unigine has been running and no crash at +150 on the core. Clocks have stayed rock solid with not one drop at 1150mhz.


I got up to +181 on my single Titan. Anything further and it crashed on me. Can't get anywhere close to that on SLI.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Assumed default of prioritized TDP.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on SuperClocked so +110 is roughly same as +150 on yours. It throttles down to 1137 quite quickly, and +110 is not stable on my card. If I use +90 (1163MHz with no throttling), I get the same 1100MHz after throttle.
> 
> Sadly, no change for me.


Yes, prioritize TDP. For ****s and giggles, mind doing the test again, but use Precision X instead. I am wondering if it is Afterburner that may be causing something.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I got up to +181 on my single Titan. Anything further and it crashed on me. Can't get anywhere close to that on SLI.


Damn that is pretty good. I cannot get past +150 on mine and that is with setting the voltage to the max. Heat has been relatively a mute point regardless of voltage setting. I am running 1-2c hotter at the max voltage vs. default/standard voltage. But to get +181 is pretty impressive. I have not hooked up my 2nd card yet, going to do that in a bit.

BTW...Your Smokey over at NeoGaf right?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Damn that is pretty good. I cannot get past +150 on mine and that is with setting the voltage to the max. Heat has been relatively a mute point regardless of voltage setting. I am running 1-2c hotter at the max voltage vs. default/standard voltage. But to get +181 is pretty impressive. I have not hooked up my 2nd card yet, going to do that in a bit.
> 
> BTW...Your Smokey over at NeoGaf right?


wait a minute.... what unigine r u running? Valley or 4.0 ?

Because i just ran your exact settings....... still throttles minor

I think you need to use valley cause by the sounds of things...youre using 4.0 or 3.0 w/e..
Its in *valley* that we see throttle


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Prioritize TDP. Sorry, had to step away for a bit. Since my last post about an hour ago, Unigine has been running and no crash at +150 on the core. Clocks have stayed rock solid with not one drop at 1150mhz.


Well +150 on a normal Titan will boost up to 1202 if my math is correct. You are throttling, it's just throttling from a much higher core. When you get into a game that is less demanding and the card starts using it's max boost possible you'll likely see artifacts/crashing. Sounds like you are experiencing the same thing as our cards, but just need to test with more than 1 program.

I can also run 1202 core all day long (throttles to 1150ish) on Heaven/Valley, but as soon as I start branching out to less demanding games that won't throttle the card I run into issues. Basically, the card is capable of running 1150-1178 core speed, but in order to get that speed in a demanding game you need to set the max boost to 1200-1225. So, we can't win because that will be unstable on every card due to the watt draw. We have to get our max boost to about 1163-1178 and then deal with the throttling to 1083-1132 in most games.

Enable K-Boost and restart and the card will run your Max Boost on the desktop, then you can see it throttle when you start heaven/valley.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Yes, prioritize TDP. For ****s and giggles, mind doing the test again, but use Precision X instead. I am wondering if it is Afterburner that may be causing something.


I tried Precision X earlier, same results.


----------



## Stateless

So with the following settings and over 1 hour and 15min of Unigine running non stop, here are my results with my card (focusing on the core speed only)

TDP Set to 106 with it Prioritized
Temp Set to 85C (not linked)
Core Offset at +150Mhz
Memory Set at Default
Fan Set to 1:1 Temp:Fan Speed

GPU Power Maxed at: 99%
Mhz @ 1150 Stable and Locked, No Downclocking (Not Using K-Boost)
Max Temp 71C
Max Fan Speed 71%
Max Volts 1.187
GPU Usage 99%

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Score of 1623, FPS 64.4 running at 1080p highest settings. CPU 3930k at base clock (No OC).

As mentioned, there was not one drop in Mhz Speed...The Graph is a complete flatline on the Mhz speed.

No onto adding some memory.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well +150 on a normal Titan will boost up to 1202 if my math is correct. You are throttling, it's just throttling from a much higher core. When you get into a game that is less demanding and the card starts using it's max boost possible you'll likely see artifacts/crashing. Sounds like you are experiencing the same thing as our cards, but just need to test with more than 1 program.
> 
> I can also run 1202 core all day long (throttles to 1150ish) on Heaven/Valley, but as soon as I start branching out to less demanding games that won't throttle the card I run into issues. Basically, the card is capable of running 1150-1178 core speed, but in order to get that speed in a demanding game you need to set the max boost to 1200-1225. So, we can't win because that will be unstable on every card due to the watt draw. We have to get our max boost to about 1163-1178 and then deal with the throttling to 1083-1132 in most games.
> 
> Enable K-Boost and restart and the card will run your Max Boost on the desktop, then you can see it throttle when you start heaven/valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Precision X earlier, same results.


Interesting...I have seen it hit 1202 before and it basically almost instant crashed, but is when I set the Offset to +200 on teh Core and had max voltage, Unigine ran for about 20-30seconds before it crashed. Reducing in increments of 20 on the core to 180 netted like 1184 or so on the core, was able to get about a full run before a crash. Reducing to 160 on the core gave me about 1164 or so, Unigine lasted a bit longer, about 3-4 runs before crashing.

I never used K-Boost, but will give it a shot to see what happens. Currently testing the same settings but adding +100 to the memory.

Here I was hoping that I was not having an issue, but does yours lock down at the same exact Mhz with no variations? I have made it throttle when I used a higher fan profile and temps were higher and it would drop from 1100 to 940 or so, but ever since it has locked in at 1150.


----------



## dph314

Anyone interested in the fan speed wattage...yes, like Alatar said I think it's 3-4 extra watts on the Power %. I stepped up the fan speed while at idle, and it appears to increase wattage after 67% fan speed. 30% all the way to 67% is the same. Once you get to 70% and up, it adds to the Power %. So just a tip- anyone interested in keeping the card cool as possible without the extra couple watts that may cause a 13mhz downclock...use 67%, or right around there. Cards may vary, of course.

But to test, just increase a static fan speed in small increments and watch the Power %. Don't forget to make sure the bump you finally get in Power % is when GPU usage is at 0%. Background tasks bump the Power % here and there when you get small usage spikes from background tasks. So...keep upping the fan speed and take note of what it's at when there's a 0% GPU usage, and when the Power % increases a little when GPU usage is 0%, you've found you're fan speed limit









Well, looks like this one doesn't throttle as much, but is still only stable at 1189mhz. Better than the first SC I tested though, so I guess I can't complain. 1189mhz is a +140mhz offset for me (16,121 graphics score







)-



But with a +150mhz offset, the card got up to 1202mhz, then 1215mhz for a few seconds during most of the 3rd graphics test, but then crashed while loading the 4th test. So...looks like I found this one's limit.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Interesting...I have seen it hit 1202 before and it basically almost instant crashed, but is when I set the Offset to +200 on teh Core and had max voltage, Unigine ran for about 20-30seconds before it crashed. Reducing in increments of 20 on the core to 180 netted like 1184 or so on the core, was able to get about a full run before a crash. Reducing to 160 on the core gave me about 1164 or so, Unigine lasted a bit longer, about 3-4 runs before crashing.
> 
> I never used K-Boost, but will give it a shot to see what happens. Currently testing the same settings but adding +100 to the memory.
> 
> Here I was hoping that I was not having an issue, but does yours lock down at the same exact Mhz with no variations? I have made it throttle when I used a higher fan profile and temps were higher and it would drop from 1100 to 940 or so, but ever since it has locked in at 1150.


Mine varies even at stock. I would just enable K-boost and see what your core is running at on the desktop. My guess is it will be 1202 or so, which means even though heaven never boosts that high, other games can and will.

I had +120 on my SC card which gave me 1132-1150 in Heaven Heaven and ran it for over 3 hours yesterday, no issues at all. Then I launched WoW, started to raid, and artifacts started happening all over the place after about an hour. Looking at my chart, WoW was using 875MHz to 1202MHz depending on what it was rendering. I ended up having to lower the core down to +90 to get them to disappear, bringing the max boost in the game down to 1168 according to precision.

I really feel your pain, I feel like your doing the exact same things I was doing yesterday until I started branching out to other games. So much testing, just to get artifacts in a game that wasn't even demanding.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> But with a +150mhz offset, the card got up to 1202mhz, then 1215mhz for a few seconds during most of the 3rd graphics test, but then crashed while loading the 4th test. So...looks like I found this one's limit.


+150 on a SC is ~1226 core and +140 is 1216 or so? If you enable K-boost what does your core run at on the desktop? I feel your problem is the same as Stateless. Your applying a huge overclock that is only stable because the card is throttling and as soon as you hit an app that won't throttle the card you'll crash/artifact. I think that's why your seeing a steady 1189MHz on that 2nd card because your actual boost is ~1216 core.

I'd really like to know if my theory is correct.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well +150 on a normal Titan will boost up to 1202 if my math is correct. You are throttling, it's just throttling from a much higher core. When you get into a game that is less demanding and the card starts using it's max boost possible you'll likely see artifacts/crashing. Sounds like you are experiencing the same thing as our cards, but just need to test with more than 1 program.
> 
> I can also run 1202 core all day long (throttles to 1150ish) on Heaven/Valley, but as soon as I start branching out to less demanding games that won't throttle the card I run into issues. Basically, the card is capable of running 1150-1178 core speed, but in order to get that speed in a demanding game you need to set the max boost to 1200-1225. So, we can't win because that will be unstable on every card due to the watt draw. We have to get our max boost to about 1163-1178 and then deal with the throttling to 1083-1132 in most games.
> 
> Enable K-Boost and restart and the card will run your Max Boost on the desktop, then you can see it throttle when you start heaven/valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Precision X earlier, same results.


Ok...Well I did as you instructed and enabled K-Boost. Precision X asked me to reboot and when the desktop loaded and I loaded in Precision, it was showing me that it was boosting to 1149mhz. I then loaded in Unigine and even on the loading screen it was showing me 1150mhz. Unigine is on it's first run and it is still locked at 1150mhz. So from teh moment the desktop came up and I immediately loaded Precision it was showing the same 1150mhz that i have been running at for the last 2 hours or so with no chagnes. I am going to let Unigine run for a little bit to see if something changes, but so far nothing has, I am still locked in at 1150mhz.

I just ran a benchmark run when I increased memory to +100, I am going to let it do 2 passes under K-Boost then re-run a benchmark. If I am correct, the score will be about the same since my mhz for both memory and GPU are locked down and are not moving. Temp is also staying at the same levels too.


----------



## FenixPD

I am on my 9th run currently of heaven 4.0 on my SLI Titans.

Both are running 1150 mhz with not one drop yet. Actually the first card increased in temps for a few seconds beyond what it normally does and the fan speed jumped up to accommodate which caused a decrease in voltage a clock speed but it has not done that since. It was only for a few seconds. Not sure what that was but anyways both are running rock solid now at 1150 mhz.

Settings for both cards are as follows:

TDP Set to 106 with it Prioritized
Temp Set to 85C (not linked)
Core Offset at +110Mhz
Memory Set at Default
Fan Set to customer profile but basically fan speed is about 3% lower then the current temp at all times.

GPU Power can vary anywhere from 92% -99%
Mhz @ 1150 Stable and Locked, No Downclocking (Not Using K-Boost)
Max Temp 85C
Max Fan Speed 82%
Max Volts 1.150
GPU Usage 99%

Both Titans have the SC BIOS. One of the cards are actually and SC but the other one I had to flash to get SC speeds.

NEVER MIND I just crashed on my 9th run!!!! ffs this is getting annoying...


----------



## Mazel

I want to post this image of the Titan on the Hydro Copper block. What strikes me most about this photo is the power %. It stays within 60-70% of the limit. Could temps that low really make such a dramatic effect on power consumption? If so, going with water would free up a ton of headroom.


----------



## mbreslin

The modded EVGA SC Bios..

Titan285.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I am on my 8th run currently of heaven 4.0 on my SLI Titans.
> 
> Both are running 1150 mhz with not one drop yet. Actually the first card increased in temps for a few seconds beyond what it normally does and the fan speed jumped up to accommodate which caused a decrease in voltage a clock speed but it has not done that since. It was only for a few seconds. Not sure what that was but anyways both are running rock solid now at 1150 mhz.
> 
> Settings for both cards are as follows:
> 
> TDP Set to 106 with it Prioritized
> Temp Set to 85C (not linked)
> Core Offset at +110Mhz
> Memory Set at Default
> Fan Set to customer profile but basically fan speed is about 3% lower then the current temp at all times.
> 
> GPU Power can vary anywhere from 92% -99%
> Mhz @ 1150 Stable and Locked, No Downclocking (Not Using K-Boost)
> Max Temp 85C
> Max Fan Speed 82%
> Max Volts 1.150
> GPU Usage 99%


You running Heaven at 1080p and full settings correct? And is your card a SC edition or regular edition? Just curious because if it is a regular and +110mhz is giving you 1150mhz with boost which is the same boost as mine, but I have my core at +150mhz.

I am at the moment running K-Boost to test a theory another user suggested, but I am still locked at 1150 since booting up the computer under K-Boost and no drops in speed still.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> You running Heaven at 1080p and full settings correct? And is your card a SC edition or regular edition? Just curious because if it is a regular and +110mhz is giving you 1150mhz with boost which is the same boost as mine, but I have my core at +150mhz.
> 
> I am at the moment running K-Boost to test a theory another user suggested, but I am still locked at 1150 since booting up the computer under K-Boost and no drops in speed still.


Yes it was at 1080p max settings. One card is SC and the other is normal but it has been flashed with the SC BIOS. I think since my cards are in SLI It takes less mhz to get the same boost but I am not 100% certain on that. When I was running my single non SC card I had to use +150mhz as well.

Anyways mine crashed so I need to figure out whats going on. The funny thing is it does not matter what I set the voltage to on my cards because after a few minutes of running in heaven it will drop the voltage to 1.150. Initially the clocks will be at 1163 but then it will stay at 1150 the rest of the time until of course I crash.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I am on my 9th run currently of heaven 4.0 on my SLI Titans.
> 
> Both are running 1150 mhz with not one drop yet. Actually the first card increased in temps for a few seconds beyond what it normally does and the fan speed jumped up to accommodate which caused a decrease in voltage a clock speed but it has not done that since. It was only for a few seconds. Not sure what that was but anyways both are running rock solid now at 1150 mhz.
> 
> Settings for both cards are as follows:
> 
> TDP Set to 106 with it Prioritized
> Temp Set to 85C (not linked)
> Core Offset at +110Mhz
> Memory Set at Default
> Fan Set to customer profile but basically fan speed is about 3% lower then the current temp at all times.
> 
> GPU Power can vary anywhere from 92% -99%
> Mhz @ 1150 Stable and Locked, No Downclocking (Not Using K-Boost)
> Max Temp 85C
> Max Fan Speed 82%
> Max Volts 1.150
> GPU Usage 99%
> 
> Both Titans have the SC BIOS. One of the cards are actually and SC but the other one I had to flash to get SC speeds.
> 
> NEVER MIND I just crashed on my 9th run!!!! ffs this is getting annoying...


SLI is a tricky mofo to dial in. When I add in my second card, I am going to start my testing at +120 or even +100 instead of +150. I have SLI'd 480's, 580's, 680's and 690 and other than the 690 I tested each card individualy and no matter what the max core I could achieve, once I sli'd them, I had to drop anywhere from 20-60 off the core to get them to be stable together.

Keep us posted on your results as I have my 2nd card here just testing the 1st one still.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> I want to post this image of the Titan on the Hydro Copper block. What strikes me most about this photo is the power %. It stays within 60-70% of the limit. Could temps that low really make such a dramatic effect on power consumption? If so, going with water would free up a ton of headroom.


Keep testing for us, if so I might have to spend even more money.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Ok...Well I did as you instructed and enabled K-Boost. Precision X asked me to reboot and when the desktop loaded and I loaded in Precision, it was showing me that it was boosting to 1149mhz. I then loaded in Unigine and even on the loading screen it was showing me 1150mhz. Unigine is on it's first run and it is still locked at 1150mhz. So from teh moment the desktop came up and I immediately loaded Precision it was showing the same 1150mhz that i have been running at for the last 2 hours or so with no chagnes. I am going to let Unigine run for a little bit to see if something changes, but so far nothing has, I am still locked in at 1150mhz.
> 
> I just ran a benchmark run when I increased memory to +100, I am going to let it do 2 passes under K-Boost then re-run a benchmark. If I am correct, the score will be about the same since my mhz for both memory and GPU are locked down and are not moving. Temp is also staying at the same levels too.


Surprising, I may be wrong about your card then. +110 on my SC that is factory clocked 39MHz higher is 1202MHz, I don't understand how +150 is only 1149MHz on a normal titan.

I don't understand these cards at all. It seems like everyone has a drastically difference boost even with the same offsets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> NEVER MIND I just crashed on my 9th run!!!! ffs this is getting annoying...


I had to go all the way down to +90 on my SC. ~1110 in Heaven. This is only 50MHz higher than "stock" on the SC version. Hugely disappointing.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The modded EVGA SC Bios..
> 
> Titan285.zip 131k .zip file


Thank you for sharing


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Surprising, I may be wrong about your card then. +110 on my SC that is factory clocked 39MHz higher is 1202MHz, I don't understand how +150 is only 1149MHz on a normal titan.
> 
> I don't understand these cards at all. It seems like everyone has a drastically difference boost even with the same offsets.


I need +161 for 1006 and 261 for 1110 then I think it was 340ish I think for 1202.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Surprising, I may be wrong about your card then. +110 on my SC that is factory clocked 39MHz higher is 1202MHz, I don't understand how +150 is only 1149MHz on a normal titan.
> 
> I don't understand these cards at all. It seems like everyone has a drastically difference boost even with the same offsets.


lmao. I agree. When I saw 1202 is when I had it at +200mhz and like I mentioned that ran for about 20-30sec before crashing. So, it is very odd. I am not sure what the math is used, but no matter what I do, I am at the 1150mhz as another user on here as well and there is no moving of that speed eathier.

Watch a newer driver is going to drop and we have to start this stuff all over again! lol


----------



## Stateless

double post....sorry about that!


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> SLI is a tricky mofo to dial in. When I add in my second card, I am going to start my testing at +120 or even +100 instead of +150. I have SLI'd 480's, 580's, 680's and 690 and other than the 690 I tested each card individualy and no matter what the max core I could achieve, once I sli'd them, I had to drop anywhere from 20-60 off the core to get them to be stable together.
> 
> Keep us posted on your results as I have my 2nd card here just testing the 1st one still.


Yes SLI can be a bit more challenging when you have to get both cards stable. I am now starting with +100 on both cards with no voltage increase when running heaven.

The SC card for some reason always wants to run a little faster at first on the core along with a higher voltage but then the core and voltage will drop to the same as the other card that I flashed the SC BIOS on.

These are the numbers for the SC initially: Core 1150mhz and voltage 1.162 then it becomes 1137mhz and voltage 1.150

The card that I flashed the SC BIOS on will start at 1137 and voltage 1.150 the entire time.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I need +161 for 1006 and 261 for 1110 then I think it was 340ish I think for 1202.


What? So on your Titan, which is stock or SC???? You need to add +161 to the core to get a boost clock of 1006 and in order to get to 1110 you need a +261??? Is that right? I hit 1202 boost with a +200 on the core, but crashed within 20seconds. How is it that you need a 340? Does it even run at that?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What? So on your Titan, which is stock or SC???? You need to add +161 to the core to get a boost clock of 1006 and in order to get to 1110 you need a +261??? Is that right? I hit 1202 boost with a +200 on the core, but crashed within 20seconds. How is it that you need a 340? Does it even run at that?


Stock and yeah it runs but throttles down to 1163-1175.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I need +161 for 1006 and 261 for 1110 then I think it was 340ish I think for 1202.


There's just no way? That's crazy if true!

Did you try enabling K-boost to see your absolute max boost speed on the desktop? I feel like your using GPU-Z which isn't correctly reading these cards at the moment (or looking at core speed, not boost speed).


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Keep testing for us, if so I might have to spend even more money.


Not mine, was posted by Jacob over on the EVGA forums. I'm waiting for user results and Koolance to bring out their block.


----------



## Renairy

So this is interesting.....

- Throttle occurs in valley

- No throttle in heaven


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> There's just no way? That's crazy if true!
> 
> Did you try enabling K-boost to see your absolute max boost speed on the desktop? I feel like your using GPU-Z which isn't correctly reading these cards at the moment (or looking at core speed, not boost speed).


Yeah with k-boost its a lot lower but who needs the constant clocks and voltage besides benching. I'll get some pics up in the morning of it I gotta get ready for work now.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> So this is interesting.....
> 
> - Throttle occurs in valley
> 
> - No throttle in heaven


I don't get throttles in either of these at the card settings I run at. Check a few posts back I have some settings listed.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The modded EVGA SC Bios..
> 
> Titan285.zip 131k .zip file


What program people using to flash cards nowadays? I haven't flashed a GPU in years.

Any guides on how to do this, I don't want to brick this GPU.


----------



## mbreslin

Either you guys have weird math or I dunno what's going on with your cards. It seems to work perfectly linearly in my case:

837 base core and 876 boost

+200mhz in precision = 1037 base 1076 boost


----------



## PowerK

You guys should try Crysis (2007) for stability test. I can pass Heaven/Valley/3DMark11 all night. But crash in 20~30 mins of Crysis.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> What program people using to flash cards nowadays? I haven't flashed a GPU in years.
> 
> Any guides on how to do this, I don't want to brick this GPU.


The flashing guide on the first page listed in the 680 lightning forum is pretty good. That is what I used. Just be careful not to download the 680 BIOS and flash that one or you will be in a world of hurt!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1280007/official-msi-gtx-680-lightning-owners-club


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The modded EVGA SC Bios..
> 
> Titan285.zip 131k .zip file


i would suggest you guys also add more power to the board by soldering an 8pin female end of an extension to the vacant 8pin on the back of the card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123343


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> You guys should try Crysis (2007) for stability test. I can pass Heaven/Valley/3DMark11 all night. But crash in 20~30 mins of Crysis.


Yup, I agree. I have always used crysis 2007 for stability testing. It is very good and catch a bad overclock very fast.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Either you guys have weird math or I dunno what's going on with your cards. It seems to work perfectly linearly in my case:
> 
> 837 base core and 876 boost
> 
> +200mhz in precision = 1037 base 1076 boost


GPU-Z does NOT read these cards correctly.

+200 is far higher than 1076 boost.


----------



## PowerK

M
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Either you guys have weird math or I dunno what's going on with your cards. It seems to work perfectly linearly in my case:
> 
> 837 base core and 876 boost
> 
> +200mhz in precision = 1037 base 1076 boost


My Titans boosts to 998MHz at stock.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> What program people using to flash cards nowadays? I haven't flashed a GPU in years.
> 
> Any guides on how to do this, I don't want to brick this GPU.


The guy who modded the bios used nvflash_5.127 to flash. It's pretty basic (easy).

Saturday nights are family movie nights here so I have to go for a bit, I will be flashing when I get back.

He says it didn't help him much but I don't know what kind of tests he was running.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> You guys should try Crysis (2007) for stability test. I can pass Heaven/Valley/3DMark11 all night. But crash in 20~30 mins of Crysis.


crysis 3 single player 3rd mission equally as worse... not only did it destroys my 670s... but absolutely hated gpu overclocking.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> M
> My Titans boosts to 998MHz at stock.


Yeah I'm an idiot and for like the 5th time I was looking at the wrong gpu. My sc boosts to 928 stock.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> GPU-Z does NOT read these cards correctly.
> 
> +200 is far higher than 1076 boost.


It reports the same as precisions osd that's what I'm basing my info on.

Heres a quick screen shot, so gpu-z reports a boost 1037 but the card actually never touches it and only stays on the 1006 that I set so maybe once you manually oc it disables or go over the stock boost it gets disabled? Ive been running my card like this since I got it for gaming and it stays at 1006, it doesnt go higher.


----------



## Renairy

Ok so here we have a scenario.... My heaven 4.0 works with zero throttle and doesnt show a core clock in top right corner, just a memory clock.

In Valley, my core fluctuates albeit minor. And there is a core displaying in the top right corner but higher than what is really happening (1257 mhz) when its really at ~1130

I believe its the program...


----------



## Murlocke

Well if anyone experiencing throttling wants to flash their card with those BIOS and report back.. that'd be sweet. I'm definitely not doing it until there's some results.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> It reports the same as precisions odd that's what I'm basing my info on.


Precision says I only have a 976 boost, but it's really 1168. I know no easy way to find what your boost really is other than enabling k-boost and restarting, then precision will correctly say the boost (because the card will run at maximum boost 24/7 with k-boost).


----------



## DonPablo83

i dont know if i missed it (apologies if i have), but has anyone done or seen any benchies for 7680x1600 with titans in sli?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> GPU-Z does NOT read these cards correctly.
> 
> +200 is far higher than 1076 boost.


A screenshot of the correct gpu.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> i dont know if i missed it (apologies if i have), but has anyone done or seen any benchies for 7680x1600 with titans in sli?


been waiting for this as well, just rarer resolution. there is this guy on evga forums

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1871581


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well if anyone experiencing throttling wants to flash their card with those BIOS and report back.. that'd be sweet. I'm definitely not doing it until there's some results.


Based on testing for the last 6 hours, I really don't think that I am having a throttling issue at all. Yes, I can make it happen and have replicated it by chaning the core temp target and setting a different fan profile, but that is the only way I have been able to make my card throttle. And I am not ballsey enough to mod the bios.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> +150 on a SC is ~1226 core and +140 is 1216 or so? If you enable K-boost what does your core run at on the desktop? I feel your problem is the same as Stateless. Your applying a huge overclock that is only stable because the card is throttling and as soon as you hit an app that won't throttle the card you'll crash/artifact. I think that's why your seeing a steady 1189MHz on that 2nd card because your actual boost is ~1216 core.
> 
> I'd really like to know if my theory is correct.


Mine boosts to 1058mhz. +140mhz offset would bring me up 11 13mhz-increments, up to 1201, rounded up to 1202mhz I guess. So, +150mhz offset brings me up another increment, up to 1215mhz. Might be getting into 1282mhz at times, I don't know. But I don't think it ever registered that high.

How did the flash go? End up doing it yet?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Loving my Titan!!! Freaking awesome! I had a 680 Lightning at 1300/7.1Ghz and a 7970 @ 1150Mhz before and the Titan rapes them both. Of course I paid a premium to be able to do that with 1 card but I'm happy! Now, let's see if it's a good overclocker...


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> A screenshot of the correct gpu.


So if I am reading that right, in order for you to get to 1128 boost you have to be +200 on the core. I have to be +150 on the core and I hit 1150mhz in boost. Something seems off to me. You seem to have to be +50 and still be about 22mhz behind my card when boosting. That just seems to be odd. Have you double clicked on the performance chart on the bottom of precision and expand that to get the reading that way?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> A screenshot of the correct gpu.


Enable K-boost, restart, take screenshot. Only way to see your actual maximum boost at the moment.

Programs aren't reading the cards right.


----------



## Phishy714

*******update**********

Just flashed the bios linked above using the exact method on the 680 LIGHTNING OWNER's club here.

I even ended up using the NVFLASH tool that is linked on the forum page because the latest one (5.127) would not work with W7 64bit for some reason. Anyways, I can confirm everything looks good and PRECISION X does show a 114% power target:



Will commence testing. Results, inc.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> *******update**********
> 
> Just flashed the bios linked above using the exact method on the 680 LIGHTNING OWNER's club here.
> 
> I even ended up using the NVFLASH tool that is linked on the forum page because the latest one (5.127) would not work with W7 64bit for some reason. Anyways, I can confirm everything looks good and PRECISION X does show a 114% power target:
> 
> 
> 
> Will commence testing. Results, inc.


Were you getting throttling before the flash? Waiting to see results...


----------



## FenixPD

Since my last update which 1150mhz failed on the 9th run I changed the clock speed and I am now on my *11th* run currently of heaven 4.0 with maxed out settings on my SLI Titans. I think I will stop after my 15th run is successful. I would say then that everything is stable and then start overclocking on the memory.

Settings for both cards are as follows:

TDP Set to 106 with it Prioritized
Temp Set to 85C (not linked)
Core Offset at +100Mhz
Memory Set at Default
Fan Set to customer profile but basically fan speed is about 3% lower then the current temp at all times.

GPU Power can vary anywhere from 90% -96%
Mhz @ 1137 Stable and Locked, No Downclocking (Not Using K-Boost)
Max Temp 83C
Max Fan Speed 80%
Max Volts 1.150
GPU Usage 95% -99%

Both Titans have the SC BIOS. One of the cards are actually an SC but the other one I had to flash to get SC speeds.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Were you getting throttling before the flash? Waiting to see results...


I was getting throttle before - though not much. Would go from 1189 to 1176 to 1163 ish and back - but it wasn;t very often. Maybe 4-5 time total changes in 1 heaven run.

Will report my findings after I reinstall drivers.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> been waiting for this as well, just rarer resolution. there is this guy on evga forums
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1871581


yeah its not common, but i still thought there'd be at least 1 or 2 solid benchies out there. thanks for that link btw. i'm tempted to jump the gun and get 3 and bench the s**t out of all my games at 7680x1600... BUT... my pc is a little out-dated. i think my system would bottle-neck the titans @ 3wy sli


----------



## Murlocke

Feel like my card is getting worse. Seeing 1076's in Valley now with the max boost set to 1164 (according to k-boost)! Card only using 1.100v to 1.112v even with +37mv. Really debating on exchanging it at this point. Factory overclocked on the SC version gets me a steady 1050MHz, so i'm looking at a whole 30-40mhz.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well if anyone experiencing throttling wants to flash their card with those BIOS and report back.. that'd be sweet. I'm definitely not doing it until there's some results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precision says I only have a 976 boost, but it's really 1168. I know no easy way to find what your boost really is other than enabling k-boost and restarting, then precision will correctly say the boost (because the card will run at maximum boost 24/7 with k-boost).


Have you tried just over clocking And normal usage without kboost? I haven't seen my card use anything higher than what I specify under normal usage.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Since my last update which 1150mhz failed on the 9th run I changed the clock speed and I am now on my *11th* run currently of heaven 4.0 with maxed out settings on my SLI Titans. I think I will stop after my 15th run is successful. I would say then that everything is stable and then start overclocking on the memory.
> 
> Settings for both cards are as follows:
> 
> TDP Set to 106 with it Prioritized
> Temp Set to 85C (not linked)
> Core Offset at +100Mhz
> Memory Set at Default
> Fan Set to customer profile but basically fan speed is about 3% lower then the current temp at all times.
> 
> GPU Power can vary anywhere from 90% -96%
> Mhz @ 1137 Stable and Locked, No Downclocking (Not Using K-Boost)
> Max Temp 83C
> Max Fan Speed 80%
> Max Volts 1.150
> GPU Usage 95% -99%
> 
> Both Titans have the SC BIOS. One of the cards are actually an SC but the other one I had to flash to get SC speeds.


15th run complete. No downclocking/throttling what so ever. I am very happy with these results and will be keeping the core at this speed.








Now to overclock the memory...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Have you tried just over clocking And normal usage without kboost? I haven't seen my card use anything higher than what I specify under normal usage.


Yes, and you will. I've tested a few games that like to use max boost (same clocks k-boost gives), naming WoW. Any older games that doesn't put a huge demand on the card will also use max boost clocks at times. You can't overclock the card and ignore your max boost.

Anyone overclocking based on only Valley/Heaven will probably run into stability issues (unless your lucky and have 0 throttling). Getting this card stable in those 2 programs is easy, getting them stable in everything else requires a *much* lower overclock. I had my overclock running valley for over 3 hours, and then in WoW my card had massive artifacts in less than an hour of raiding.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> 15th run complete. No downclocking/throttling what so ever. I am very happy with these results and will be keeping the core at this speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to overclock the memory...


What frames per second improvements are you seeing with your overclock vs the stock clocks?


----------



## DonPablo83

Have any titan owners put them on water yet?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Using the latest MSI AB, I raised the Core to +150 but I'm only hitting 1110-1125Mhz according to MSI AB. I thought +150 gives you 1200Mhz?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Using the latest MSI AB, I raised the Core to +150 but I'm only hitting 1110-1125Mhz according to MSI AB. I thought +150 gives you 1200Mhz?


Your throttling.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Your throttling.


I know you have had your card/s for a few days now, any tips?

+150 in MSI AB gives me 1124Mhz... don't think it's throttling because I haven't seen it ever hit 1202Mhz with +150 core in MSI AB. I even underclocked my RAM and max I got with +150 was 1124Mhz.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yes, and you will. I've tested a few games that like to use max boost (same clocks k-boost gives), naming WoW. Any older games that doesn't put a huge demand on the card will also use max boost clocks at times. You can't overclock the card and ignore your max boost.
> 
> Anyone overclocking based on only Valley/Heaven will probably run into stability issues (unless your lucky and have 0 throttling). Getting this card stable in those 2 programs is easy, getting them stable in everything else requires a *much* lower overclock. I had my overclock running valley for over 3 hours, and then in WoW my card had massive artifacts in less than an hour of raiding.


When I was not doing stability testing yesterday I had my core clock on both cards at 1137mhz and did not experience any issues in crysis 1 and crysis 3 after playing for a few hours on both. I will be running a few more games today just to be 100% sure but I doubt I will have stability problems at this point.


----------



## Murlocke

Best way to see your throttling. Enable K-boost so your desktop runs your maximum boost, overclock, run Valley or Heaven and watch the graph drop.



1163 to 1071. You can see it go back up to 1163 immediately after exiting the program. Temps hit 80C but didn't go past, but even with 60% fan/60C it's the same results. TDP is only 92%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I know you have had your card/s for a few days now, any tips?


Wait and hope for drivers that fix this or BIOS. Debating on exchanging my card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> When I was not doing stability testing yesterday I had my core clock on both cards at 1137mhz and did not experience any issues in crysis 1 and crysis 3 after playing for a few hours on both. I will be running a few more games today just to be 100% sure but I doubt I will have stability problems at this point.


I have the same SC card as you, and applying your *exact* settings I throttle all the way down to 1086 during heaven/valley. The fact you are getting a higher overclock than me on SLI is one of the big reasons I am debating on exchanging this card. It doesn't seem right to me at all. I got a dud 3770k too. Tired of it.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Your throttling.


Wait, does every Titan have the same base clock? With the other GTX 600 cards the base clock always varied depending on the quality of your card...you could buy 5 different GTX 680s and they would all have different boost speeds depending on chip quality/leakage. I remember buying ref 680s and a 690 and they all had completely different boost speeds, despite being the same SKU.

Did this change? Does every Titan have identical clocks? Because it was way different on the 600 series


----------



## dph314

Looking forward to the results from this BIOS. But has the guy said anything about modding the voltage at all? That possible? Because I get crashes when over 1200mhz, so, I don't think raising the Power Target will help. Though it would raise scores a bit, since I'd be at 1189mhz on both cards the whole time probably, instead of low 1100's sometimes. Either way, quite anxious.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yes, and you will. I've tested a few games that like to use max boost (same clocks k-boost gives), naming WoW. Any older games that doesn't put a huge demand on the card will also use max boost clocks at times. You can't overclock the card and ignore your max boost.
> 
> Anyone overclocking based on only Valley/Heaven will probably run into stability issues (unless your lucky and have 0 throttling). Getting this card stable in those 2 programs is easy, getting them stable in everything else requires a *much* lower overclock. I had my overclock running valley for over 3 hours, and then in WoW my card had massive artifacts in less than an hour of raiding.


I haven't been using heaven and valley for anything other benchmarks. I've never seen my card go over what I set over the base clock though despite boost stating a higher clock. I've tried far cry 3, planet side 2, max Payne 3 and skyrim, all games play at 1006 despite my boost reading of 1037.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Wait, does every Titan have the same base clock? With the other GTX 600 cards the base clock always varied depending on the quality of your card...you could buy 5 different GTX 680s and they would all have different boost speeds depending on chip quality/leakage. I remember buying ref 680s and a 690 and they all had completely different boost speeds, despite being the same SKU.
> 
> Did this change? Does every Titan have identical clocks? Because it was way different on the 600 series


No it did not change.


----------



## Phishy714

************************************************
Here are some preliminary results with the new bios with 114% power target
************************************************

tl;dr - Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a higher overclock or solve any sort of throttling with this new bios. Now, I need to reiterate that *THIS IS ONLY ONE PERSON'S RESULTS* and is hardly the end all be all - for I may just have a crappy chip and no amount of voltage/wattage is going to change that.

Here is a quick result from before the bios flash. The overclock was slightly different (+130 core +0 mem) but I honestly haven't been able to finish a VALLEY benchmark at that particular overclock since I did it once so me. ANyways, notice the throttling, overall pretty smooth:



Now with new bios flash:



And with K-BOOST:



The throttling is all over the place - and not sure why that would be. Once again, I was not able to do any more overclocking than +115 core and +300 mem. I was able to do +350 mem but it didn't result in any increase in score at all. We need more people to try out this new bios to see more varied results.


----------



## FenixPD

hmmmm... noticing something weird happening. 1137mhz never throttled on both my titans in heaven 4.0 after 15 runs. After increasing the memory from 0 to 300 on both titans the first card is experiencing throttling from 1110 - 1137 and the second card is staying at 1137 with no throttling.

The first card that is throttling was a normal EVGA TITAN with SC BIOS flashed. The second card is the EVGA TITAN SC Signature.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> hmmmm... noticing something weird happening. 1137mhz never throttled on both my titans in heaven 4.0 after 15 runs. After increasing the memory from 0 to 300 on both titans the first card is experiencing throttling from 1110 - 1137 and the second card is staying at 1137 with no throttling.
> 
> The first card that is throttling was a normal EVGA TITAN with SC BIOS flashed. The second card is the EVGA TITAN SC Signature.


Your reaching that TDP limit of the card, so one starts throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*


That's nothing. I would be 100% happy with that.









This is throttling (K boost, so whenever it says 1163 that's on desktop and everything else is in valley):


----------



## Stateless

So took the advice of others and ran Unigine Valley because someone said that it made the clocks go down...well, just got done doing 8 runs of Valley and my Mhz stayed at the same 1150mhz as it did with Heaven...so my cards are not downclocking with different programs. Also ran a quick game of Crysis 3 at 1080p and the maximum settings and still 1150mhz and no drops. Will do some more testing tomorrow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yes, and you will. I've tested a few games that like to use max boost (same clocks k-boost gives), naming WoW. Any older games that doesn't put a huge demand on the card will also use max boost clocks at times. You can't overclock the card and ignore your max boost.
> 
> Anyone overclocking based on only Valley/Heaven will probably run into stability issues (unless your lucky and have 0 throttling). Getting this card stable in those 2 programs is easy, getting them stable in everything else requires a *much* lower overclock. I had my overclock running valley for over 3 hours, and then in WoW my card had massive artifacts in less than an hour of raiding.


Why on earth do you need to OC a Titan to play WoW? I only intend to OC these cards for benches. Stock is more than enough for gaming...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> ************************************************
> Here are some preliminary results with the new bios with 114% power target
> ************************************************
> 
> tl;dr - Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a higher overclock or solve any sort of throttling with this new bios. Now, I need to reiterate that *THIS IS ONLY ONE PERSON'S RESULTS* and is hardly the end all be all - for I may just have a crappy chip and no amount of voltage/wattage is going to change that.
> 
> Here is a quick result from before the bios flash. The overclock was slightly different (+130 core +0 mem) but I honestly haven't been able to finish a VALLEY benchmark at that particular overclock since I did it once so me. ANyways, notice the throttling, overall pretty smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> Now with new bios flash:
> 
> 
> 
> And with K-BOOST:
> 
> 
> 
> The throttling is all over the place - and not sure why that would be. Once again, I was not able to do any more overclocking than +115 core and +300 mem. I was able to do +350 mem but it didn't result in any increase in score at all. We need more people to try out this new bios to see more varied results.


Just got in from the bar and I was hoping for some amazing over clocks with the new bios. If a flashed bios Allowing more wattage is not the problem then it has to be the titan driver itself.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Why on earth do you need to OC a Titan to play WoW? I only intend to OC these cards for benches. Stock is more than enough for gaming...


There's games a single Titan can't max even on 1080p.. even when overclocked. I'm not adjusting my overclock depending on games I'm playing.. I want to set it and forget it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think Murlocke has a dud of a card. When I set +129 core I get 1163-1189MHz all the way through Valley with it starting at 1202MHz then throttling down. Anything less than 1100MHz is substandard from the way I am reading all of these benches. I've also tried K-Boost and the results were nearly the same. I've just about wrapped up testing on my first card, time to try out the second one!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think Murlocke has a dud of a card. When I set +129 core I get 1163-1189MHz all the way through Valley with it starting at 1202MHz then throttling down. Anything less than 1100MHz is substandard from the way I am reading all of these benches. I've also tried K-Boost and the results were nearly the same. I've just about wrapped up testing on my first card, time to try out the second one!


I'm getting 1124Mhz @ +150... throttles down to 1110 after a few runs of Heaven.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think Murlocke has a dud of a card. When I set +129 core I get 1163-1189MHz all the way through Valley with it starting at 1202MHz then throttling down. Anything less than 1100MHz is substandard from the way I am reading all of these benches. I've also tried K-Boost and the results were nearly the same. I've just about wrapped up testing on my first card, time to try out the second one!


You have +39 more on the core than me, so yes your throttled clocks are going to be higher.. your maximum boost is way too high i'll bet though.

What does K-boost say your clock speed on the desktop is?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You have +39 more on the core than me, so yes your throttled clocks are going to be higher.. your maximum boost is way too high i'll bet though.
> 
> *What does K-boost say your clock speed on the desktop is?*


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> ************************************************
> Here are some preliminary results with the new bios with 114% power target
> ************************************************
> 
> tl;dr - Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a higher overclock or solve any sort of throttling with this new bios. Now, I need to reiterate that *THIS IS ONLY ONE PERSON'S RESULTS* and is hardly the end all be all - for I may just have a crappy chip and no amount of voltage/wattage is going to change that.
> 
> Here is a quick result from before the bios flash. The overclock was slightly different (+130 core +0 mem) but I honestly haven't been able to finish a VALLEY benchmark at that particular overclock since I did it once so me. ANyways, notice the throttling, overall pretty smooth:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with new bios flash:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with K-BOOST:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The throttling is all over the place - and not sure why that would be. Once again, I was not able to do any more overclocking than +115 core and +300 mem. I was able to do +350 mem but it didn't result in any increase in score at all. We need more people to try out this new bios to see more varied results.


The more I play around with it, the more I don't think it's power related as much as we think. Though Jacob said the card starts to throttle at 75-80C. I believe the cards are designed to throttle earlier, because I notice my card won't throttle at all until I past the roughly 62C mark. Then it steps down. Once I hit 75C it'll step down again, but will also bounce back to where it was before. And once I hit 80C it'll drop a couple notches. The card could also be drawing more power once it hits the 60C+ mark, but that'd show up in Precision I think. The only way I've been able to counter act it is by overvolting. As it'll just throttle itself to 1.162mv and maintain that voltage.

Again, just shooting in the dark. It's also completely possible the BIOS didn't actually change the power target it was intended.


----------



## emett

Jesus! 1215mhz at desktop


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Yeah, WAAAY too high.







I overclocked the same way when I got my card and it caused massive issues for me in older games that don't fully load the card (and games where I use vsync). Heaven/Valley could run for hours though. Soon as you hit a program that wants to use those higher boost clocks, you get crashing and massive artifacts.

Here's my 1188 max boost "throttling" down to 1124:


Basically all you are doing is offsetting the "throttled" clocks, which is perfectly fine in most games. If I go up to +135, I also get 1163-1189 in Valley/Heaven but *instant* artifacts in some other games I tested that sometimes use 1200+ clocks.









This whole thing is frustating, the card is capable of a steady 1163-1188MHz, but the only way you can get those speeds in modern games is by setting your maximum boost way too high causing issues in other games. No way to win.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't OC during gaming so it doesn't really matter to me. All that matters is if I can pass benches at max OC. Here's my best 3dmark11 run so far (only my second one):


----------



## Murlocke

Alright I was doing more testing and decided to fire up FarCry 3. I noticed some really weird results. Max boost on this overclock is 1189MHz. When nothing is going on I get 1176-1189, perfectly acceptable. Now see that dip? That's when I pulled out a flame thrower and started a huge fire. Then after I walked away from the fire, my clocks went right back up.

I was going to do more testing but it wasn't stable at 1189MHz, game crashed shortly after. It seems the harder the card is stressed, the lower your clocks will be, which explains why Heaven/Valley cause such massive declocking.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Can anyone tell me why I'm hitting 1124Mhz max with +150 OC? My card doesn't seem to throttle until 80c.


----------



## Murlocke

I might of just figured out why some are getting constant clocks and are not throttling down from K-boost clocks? Are you guys running vsync forced in drivers or in Heaven/Valley, or any type of FPS limiter?



Far Cry 3 - VSYNC ON vs OFF. Notice how OFF has drastically lower clocks than ON? I believe this is because the card is "fully loaded" so it throttles. When VSYNC is on, the clock remains steady because the card has a FPS cap of 60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why I'm hitting 1124Mhz max with +150 OC? My card doesn't seem to throttle until 80c.


It throttles instantly, same with mine. Enable K-boost and restart, and you'll see your max boost on the desktop. I wouldn't recommend leaving it on though, it's just nice for testing.


----------



## dph314

Well, disappointed the BIOS doesn't help. Guess we have to wait for modded drivers as well.

Well, got SLI up and running, finally got around to some benches. Posted 6th in the Heaven 4.0 thread, only 1.8fps away from 690 quad-SLI


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I might of just figured out why some are getting constant clocks and are not throttling down from K-boost clocks? Are you guys running vsync forced in drivers or in Heaven/Valley, or any type of FPS limiter?
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 3 - VSYNC ON vs OFF. Notice how OFF has drastically lower clocks than ON? I believe this is because the card is "fully loaded" so it throttles. When VSYNC is on, the clock remains steady because the card has a FPS cap of 60.
> It throttles instantly, same with mine. Enable K-boost and restart, and you'll see your max boost on the desktop. I wouldn't recommend leaving it on though, it's just nice for testing.


I enabled K-Boost. Max at desktop is 1124Mhz @ +150 in MSI AB and Precision. Latest versions of course.


----------



## Murlocke

More VSYNC testing... I've come to the conlusion this card does not want to be fully loaded, and when it is, it can get lower FPS than when it's only 80-90% loaded. Massive, massive fail if this isn't fixable.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I enabled K-Boost. Max at desktop is 1124Mhz @ +150 in MSI AB and Precision. Latest versions of course.


That's odd. I think what's happening is what someone mentioned before. Not every Titan comes with the same clocks. You should be able to get that card up to about ~1164 hopefully. Anything after that is crashing rather quickly for me in FC3. You also might wanna tone that memory down to +250 or so, and even that might be too much. Your using a ton of the power limit by trying to run the memory at +500. That's 7000MHz.









EDIT: I've also noticed your still running stock voltage. Try clicking voltage and setting it to +37 (the max), and see if your boost clock goes up.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Have any titan owners put them on water yet?


Not yet, the waterblocks have yet to be released yet.

So, it would seem that 1200MHz is the goal?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> More VSYNC testing... I've come to the conlusion this card does not want to be fully loaded, and when it is, it can get lower FPS than when it's only 80-90% loaded. Massive, massive fail if this isn't fixable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. I think what's happening is what someone mentioned before. Not every Titan comes with the same clocks. You should be able to get that card up to about ~1164 hopefully. Anything after that is crashing rather quickly for me in FC3.
> 
> You also might wanna tone that memory down to +250 or so, and even that might be too much. Your using a ton of the power limit by trying to run the memory at +500. That's 7000MHz.


After messing with K-Boost and maxing out the voltage, I somehow finally got the card to hit 1163Mhz @ +150. So weird.... I hope this crap gets fixed because I'm loving the card otherwise. +rep.... well at least I would have. TY!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> After messing with K-Boost and maxing out the voltage, I somehow finally got the card to hit 1163Mhz @ +150. So weird.... I hope this crap gets fixed because I'm loving the card otherwise. +rep.... well at least I would have. TY!


Some reviews claimed the card will boost higher with +37 on the voltage so that might be what changed.


----------



## carlhil2

Maybe it's just me, but, the only time that my clocks fluctuate is running the Unigine benches, .....,...when i run the Hitman benches, or, play games, nothing!


----------



## B rad

Lot of good info here.
Heres my Titans Evga SC


----------



## ukn69

After seeing the Vsync stuff, I turned on adaptive vsync and the difference is awesome. Constant 1150 @ 106% power target, 85C Temp target, +150 gpu and +350 mem clock. Now running no problem







Hope this helps someone


----------



## belement

I hope drivers or more bios tweaking get rid of these throttling issues I am in the same boat as everyone else. Tracking shows I will have my waterblock on tuesday so maybe that will give me a little more if not this is the best I gotten out of my card without throttling or crashing.


----------



## xorbe

Tomorrow I'll dump my EVGA stock clock Titan bios, and try the 265 to 295 hex edit. Hopefully one of my 680 bios tools can regen the checksum, I think one of them has that option. I don't thing it's going to help anything though, because my card's stability fizzles out at 1124. I'm on the gaming side, not the benches, so the wandering clock doesn't worry me.

I put in some serious FC3 and Crysis at +110/+300, no issues so far.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but, the only time that my clocks fluctuate is running the Unigine benches, .....,...when i run the Hitman benches, or, play games, nothing!


It's based on the load the card is getting (check my vsync results). If you cap your FPS in demanding games at 60, cores stay the same (assuming you were getting over 60fps in them)

Also.. am I reading that right? 1500MHz core?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> After seeing the Vsync stuff, I turned on adaptive vsync and the difference is awesome. Constant 1150 @ 106% power target, 85C Temp target, +150 gpu and +350 mem clock. Now running no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone


Based on my testing over the last hour, I feel like these cards are designed to always run adaptive vsync to keep them away from 100% load and ensure maximum clocks. This works great, assuming you can maintain 60FPS in a game, but as soon as the card starts to struggle the throttling begins again.

EDIT: Just tried Crysis 3 fully maxed out, 4x MSAA with Adaptive VSYNC on. Impressive results, card stayed at 1150-1164 the entire time. Pretty much a steady 60FPS too.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Also.. am I reading that right? 1500MHz core?


There are 10 vertical lines, and it's under the eighth one, so 1250 perhaps? Still damn good if so!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> There are 10 vertical lines, and it's under the eighth one, so 1250 perhaps? Still damn good if so!


Oh derp, yea I looked at that wrong. 1:30AM might be about time for bed.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I guess I'm "stable" @ 1163Mhz/7012Mhz. No artifacts that I can see. I could probably go higher but I guess I have to wait for a solution to the throttling issue.


----------



## FenixPD

I'm surprised how much adaptive vsync helps. I can now run 1163mhz on both cards with no throttling. I think if the cards have a hard time rendering something the GPU usage will still go up to try and maintain the FPS. In that case you will either get throttling or a crash depending on how far you are pushing the clocks. Still testing but this is looking promising.


----------



## atticus360

I hate all you guys........ lol

I want 3 titans to go with my bran new nissan titan so I can tri-4x4sli IT lol

Also question for all you dicks that have a superior card to what I run....... How does 3 gtx 580 water cooled hold up to a titan let me know .... clearly if your all upgrading from 7970's and **** you got money to burn...... i'm waiting for pci 4.0 and next intel high end socket to come out before i jump from my setup..... Personally my rig is amazing a.t.m. but i'm curious how 3 580's do against one big bad titan.....
thanks and your still all dicks for having something i wanna get so so bad.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atticus360*
> 
> I hate all you guys........ lol
> 
> I want 3 titans to go with my bran new nissan titan so I can tri-4x4sli IT lol
> 
> Also question for all you dicks that have a superior card to what I run....... How does 3 gtx 580 water cooled hold up to a titan let me know .... clearly if your all upgrading from 7970's and **** you got money to burn...... i'm waiting for pci 4.0 and next intel high end socket to come out before i jump from my setup..... Personally my rig is amazing a.t.m. but i'm curious how 3 580's do against one big bad titan.....
> thanks and your still all dicks for having something i wanna get so so bad.


3 580's might have some more fps in benchmarks, 1 titan will be better in games that need more vram and bandwidth and due to sli scaling will likely have as much or more fps in most modern games. That being said fps aside the titan will be a smoother experience regardless of actual fps.

Enjoy your cards man, if you can totally go for a titan if you can't just enjou!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atticus360*
> 
> I hate all you guys........ lol
> 
> I want 3 titans to go with my bran new nissan titan so I can tri-4x4sli IT lol
> 
> Also question for all you dicks that have a superior card to what I run....... How does 3 gtx 580 water cooled hold up to a titan let me know .... clearly if your all upgrading from 7970's and **** you got money to burn...... i'm waiting for pci 4.0 and next intel high end socket to come out before i jump from my setup..... Personally my rig is amazing a.t.m. but i'm curious how 3 580's do against one big bad titan.....
> thanks and your still all dicks for having something i wanna get so so bad.


A single Titan is only like 5~10% ahead of a GTX590. The only real advantage of a Titan is the 6GB VRAM.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> A single Titan is only like 5~10% ahead of a GTX590. The only real advantage of a Titan is the 6GB VRAM.


There is more than one advantage.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> There is more than one advantage.


I'm being very general about it. If the owner is just looking for absolute gaming performance from a Tri SLI GTX580 setup I really see no need to upgrade to a single Titan. Unless you know, you have money to just burn.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I'm being very general about it. If the owner is just looking for absolute gaming performance from a Tri SLI GTX580 setup I really see no need to upgrade to a single Titan. Unless you know, you have money to just burn.


Or you have any monitor config higher than 1080.

Or you value SMOOTH gameplay over simply FPS

Or you want to save power.

Or you want to be ready for next years games with a second or 3rd Titan

Or you want to add MANY mods to your games.

Please people add to this.

My point is simple GPU calculations PER second are just a small part of what makes a video card what it is


----------



## Pauliesss

Did anyone reported this throttling issue to Nvidia ? Maybe it is really just a drivers.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Or you have any monitor config higher than 1080.
> 
> Or you value SMOOTH gameplay over simply FPS
> 
> Or you want to save power.
> 
> Or you want to be ready for next years games with a second or 3rd Titan
> 
> Or you want to add MANY mods to your games.
> 
> Please people add to this.
> 
> My point is simple GPU calculations PER second are just a small part of what makes a video card what it is


AKA Titan is da bomb!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Did anyone reported this throttling issue to Nvidia ? Maybe it is really just a drivers.


At least, EVGA-JacobF is probably aware of this.


----------



## Wolferin

Hi there! Please, can someone post the original untouched bios from the EVGA Titan SC, i want to test it? Thank you very much!


----------



## rationalthinking

Is anyone else having trouble with their Titan and Precision X while trying to load Crysis 3?

If I try to load C3 while Precision X is running C3 crashs, but if I load C3 then launch Precision X it works fine. This issue didn't accure with my 690 and my back-up rigs 650Ti.

Any OCNers having this problem?


----------



## DADDYDC650




----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with their Titan and Precision X while trying to load Crysis 3?
> 
> If I try to load C3 while Precision X is running C3 crashs, but if I load C3 then launch Precision X it works fine. This issue didn't accure with my 690 and my back-up rigs 650Ti.
> 
> Any OCNers having this problem?


No issues here with any games in my library and that includes Crysis 3. I have the latest versions of MSI AB and Precision installed. I'm also running Windows 8 64-bit Pro.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*


Why you don't put PSU upside down in proper position? You have dust filters on the bottom of the case?

Nice pic by the way, gives a great effect.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*


Beautiful Picture!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I am on my 9th run currently of heaven 4.0 on my SLI Titans.
> 
> Both are running 1150 mhz with not one drop yet. Actually the first card increased in temps for a few seconds beyond what it normally does and the fan speed jumped up to accommodate which caused a decrease in voltage a clock speed but it has not done that since. It was only for a few seconds. Not sure what that was but anyways both are running rock solid now at 1150 mhz.
> 
> Settings for both cards are as follows:
> 
> TDP Set to 106 with it Prioritized
> Temp Set to 85C (not linked)
> Core Offset at +110Mhz
> Memory Set at Default
> Fan Set to customer profile but basically fan speed is about 3% lower then the current temp at all times.
> 
> GPU Power can vary anywhere from 92% -99%
> Mhz @ 1150 Stable and Locked, No Downclocking (Not Using K-Boost)
> Max Temp 85C
> Max Fan Speed 82%
> Max Volts 1.150
> GPU Usage 99%
> 
> Both Titans have the SC BIOS. One of the cards are actually and SC but the other one I had to flash to get SC speeds.
> 
> NEVER MIND I just crashed on my 9th run!!!! ffs this is getting annoying...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I'm surprised how much adaptive vsync helps. I can now run 1163mhz on both cards with no throttling. I think if the cards have a hard time rendering something the GPU usage will still go up to try and maintain the FPS. In that case you will either get throttling or a crash depending on how far you are pushing the clocks. Still testing but this is looking promising.


Dude make up your mind........ before, you weren't getting throttling...
Now u say adaptive vsync has stopped your throttling....were u getting throttling or not??.
your confusing the heck out of me..


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with their Titan and Precision X while trying to load Crysis 3?
> 
> If I try to load C3 while Precision X is running C3 crashs, but if I load C3 then launch Precision X it works fine. This issue didn't accure with my 690 and my back-up rigs 650Ti.
> 
> Any OCNers having this problem?


This was happening to me with sli 680's


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Tomorrow I'll dump my EVGA stock clock Titan bios, and try the 265 to 295 hex edit. Hopefully one of my 680 bios tools can regen the checksum, I think one of them has that option. I don't thing it's going to help anything though, because my card's stability fizzles out at 1124. I'm on the gaming side, not the benches, so the wandering clock doesn't worry me.
> 
> I put in some serious FC3 and Crysis at +110/+300, no issues so far.


I don't see why everybody is complaining about the checksum there is a force option in NvFlash under dos with which you can force it even if the checksum doesn't match.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why you don't put PSU upside down in proper position? You have dust filters on the bottom of the case?
> 
> Nice pic by the way, gives a great effect.


I'm planning on doing that but I wanted to take some cool pictures first.

Glad you folks liked the picture.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I don't see why everybody is complaining about the checksum there is a force option in NvFlash under dos with which you can force it even if the checksum doesn't match.


This, just launch nvflash with args 4,5,6 and it will override vendor mismatch etc. That's how I always flashed VGA bioses. 9800GTX -> GTS 250 for example.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> This, just launch nvflash with args 4,5,6 and it will override vendor mismatch etc. That's how I always flashed VGA bioses. 9800GTX -> GTS 250 for example.


GTX 8800 to GTX9800 here as they we're all g92


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> GTX 8800 to GTX9800 here as they we're all g92


No, 8800GTX was faster than 9800GTX. It was G80. 8800GT and 8800GTS 512, the supposedly "8900GTX and 8900GTS" were G92.

8800GTS 512 -> + 75MHz -> 9800GTX -> 55nm + 63MHz -> 9800GTX+ -> -20W -> GTS 250


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with their Titan and Precision X while trying to load Crysis 3?
> 
> If I try to load C3 while Precision X is running C3 crashs, but if I load C3 then launch Precision X it works fine. This issue didn't accure with my 690 and my back-up rigs 650Ti.
> 
> Any OCNers having this problem?


Didn't nvidia have this issue when they were demoing the titan? There's a video on youtube where they guy from nvidia and some other guy are demoing it and having all sorts of trouble launching crysis 3 and they did have precision X open.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why I'm hitting 1124Mhz max with +150 OC? My card doesn't seem to throttle until 80c.


Mine does the same until I increase voltage to +38. Once I do that I get a steady 1150mhz in Valley/Unigine/Crysis 3.

Can someone test something for me as well. Run you card with +13 voltage and tell me what it reads in precision, then do the same for +25 & +38.

I am getting the same 1.187v in +25 & +38, which I beleive is an error in how it is reading. At +13 it is 1.167, but it is odd that it is showing the same for +25 & +38. The other reason that I think it is a bad reading at +38 is because with my card at a +150 on the Core I get NO crash in Unigine Heaven or Valley no matter how long it runs, but at +25 it does crash. Now traditional Overclocking suggest that a crash at the lower voltage is because the card needs a bit more juice to maintain the overclock, but the Precision reading for both says it is running at 1.187v. At +25 I will get a crash around the 8th or 9th run of Unigine Heaven. At both voltage settings my boost goes to 1150mhz.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

I see many review sites said nothing about this throttling issue. Some even had the nerve to say things like this...
*
Quote from HARDOCP:* The GeForce GTX TITAN will be more efficient in power and heat than a GeForce GTX 690. You won't have to suffer through any dual-GPU oddities while gaming, *you get 100% of the GPU performance at all times
*
I rather look through feedback from fellow users, such as you guys. I'm looking to pick up a couple of these & I will learn here first...


----------



## CryptiK

Patrick that statement refers to in some games the second GPU (ie half of the GTX690 someone just paid 1k for) isn't utilized whereas being single GPU TItan is fine. It doesnt refer to Titan clocks throttling, that is independent to 'utilization'.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Patrick that statement refers to in some games the second GPU (ie half of the GTX690 someone just paid 1k for) isn't utilized whereas being single GPU TItan is fine. It doesnt refer to Titan clocks throttling, that is independent to 'utilization'.


Okay I get that, but I've read several reviews & none say one word about throttling. CallsignVega picked up on it real quick. This is what I'm talking about. I'm simply saying... That review sites don't do the job that fellow OCN'ers, gamers, etc do.... I believe some of these sites are bias. I'm new to computer gaming, so I have a lot to ingest quick. That's simply my summary I am getting...

Titan wouldn't be selling as fast if this issue were brought up in reviews. Nvidia shouldn't released a product @ 1,000 bucks that has throttling issues...


----------



## Stateless

I am not using any Vsync or capping my FPS at all and still getting 1150mhz with no throttling. Also did the K-Boost and upon immediate boot up my card is running at 1150mhz, Unigine Valley, Heaven, Crysis 3 all stay at the 1150mhz with +38 voltage, 106 power target prioritized, 85 Temp Target unlinked, +150 on the core, +200 on the memory. Temps never exceed 71c and fan never exceed 72%..rock solid stable as well.

Reading all the posts since I went to bed last night, it sounds like more and more this is driver related issues that some are having. While some have discovered that VSync helps, others like myself are not using it and not getting any throttling...it is bizarre and I hope it gets worked out. In a few hours I will be putting in my 2nd TItan, removing the first to test it on it's own. Plan to run about he same settings to see what happens.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> No, 8800GTX was faster than 9800GTX. It was G80. 8800GT and 8800GTS 512, the supposedly "8900GTX and 8900GTS" were G92.
> 
> 8800GTS 512 -> + 75MHz -> 9800GTX -> 55nm + 63MHz -> 9800GTX+ -> -20W -> GTS 250


Maybe I had a gtx9800 back then can't really recall it was a Asus one with the gladiator fan style.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Okay I get that, but I've read several reviews & none say one word about throttling. CallsignVega picked up on it real quick. This is what I'm talking about. I'm simply saying... That review sites don't do the job that fellow OCN'ers, gamers, etc do.... I believe some of these sites are bias. I'm new to computer gaming, so I have a lot to ingest quick. That's simply my summary I am getting...
> 
> Titan wouldn't be selling as fast if this issue were brought up in reviews. Nvidia shouldn't released a product @ 1,000 bucks that has throttling issues...


 So far, in every game i have played, no throttling. in benchmarks? yes, 2 in particular, but, in actual games, i have had no issues.[this is a shot after closing Crysis 3]


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B rad*
> 
> Lot of good info here.
> Heres my Titans Evga SC


Hey, another Lightning owner. Welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Patrick that statement refers to in some games the second GPU (ie half of the GTX690 someone just paid 1k for) isn't utilized whereas being single GPU TItan is fine. It doesnt refer to Titan clocks throttling, that is independent to 'utilization'.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I get that, but I've read several reviews & none say one word about throttling. CallsignVega picked up on it real quick. This is what I'm talking about. I'm simply saying... That review sites don't do the job that fellow OCN'ers, gamers, etc do.... I believe some of these sites are bias. I'm new to computer gaming, so I have a lot to ingest quick. That's simply my summary I am getting...
> 
> Titan wouldn't be selling as fast if this issue were brought up in reviews. Nvidia shouldn't released a product @ 1,000 bucks that has throttling issues...
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia told them not to mention it. No one does a thorough review on a card like this and doesn't notice the throttling right from the get-go. They were probably told just to mention relative performance increases and not the actual clocks themselves and what performance "could" be had they not throttled, and they went along with it. I don't think any site with an ounce of common sense would skip that little throttling issue unless there was a reason.


----------



## famich

Hi,

so, if I do understand it properly, this all issue means that Titan can t run on 100% TDP/temp output without throttling and that it cannot therefore utilize, at least theoretically, its " full allowed "potential. Correect ?


----------



## perkeleprkl

I dont think this throttling is an issue for nvidia, as long as they perform as advertised on stock clocks. Therefore they wont do anything to "solve" it. Any of you actually throttle below boost clock of 876 @ stock?


----------



## carlhil2

Final Fantasy benchmark.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey, another Lightning owner. Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia told them not to mention it. No one does a thorough review on a card like this and doesn't notice the throttling right from the get-go. They were probably told just to mention relative performance increases and not the actual clocks themselves and what performance "could" be had they not throttled, and they went along with it. I don't think any site with an ounce of common sense would skip that little throttling issue unless there was a reason.


That would be bad...


----------



## carlhil2

Reaident Evil bench, some throttling here....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Look at Linus's fawning review of Titan. When Nvidia "gives" you a Titan or three to test you're going to mind your P's and Q's in the review (if you ever want to get any more review samples that is). Look at that site that got blacklisted and now has to hope vendors will give them cards to test (can't remember which one)...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Look at Linus's fawning review of Titan. When Nvidia "gives" you a Titan or three to test you're going to mind your P's and Q's in the review (if you ever want to get any more review samples that is). Look at that site that got blacklisted and now has to hope vendors will give them cards to test (can't remember which one)...


Sounds like favoring in reviews.
Actually the sites that get blacklisted will be late to the game but they can write a honest review.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Sounds like favoring in reviews.
> Actually the sites that get blacklisted will be late to the game but they can write a honest review.


Those are the ones that I want to read. I'm going to go ahead & get me a couple of these. Mainly cause I can set it & forget it. My 7970's are duds.... Sometimes they crash or freeze the screen @ stock settings.....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Sounds like favoring in reviews.
> Actually the sites that get blacklisted will be late to the game but they can write a honest review.


I'm not saying its right but its just the reality of hardware testing. Of course they'd all deny it...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm not saying its right but its just the reality of hardware testing. Of course they'd all deny it...


Techpowerup didn't get blacklisted when they made it spell out EPICFAIL which was done on purpose not only because it spelled out that but also because they made sentences just for making that word.
"Little relevance of DX11" (has nothing to do with the card)

However I don't know whether they got it pre from asus/nvidia or they got it after it is still very bad publicity.


----------



## Wolferin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi there! Please, can someone post the original untouched bios from the EVGA Titan SC, i want to test it? Thank you very much!


Quote myself - no one can share the EVGA Titan SC Bios?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi there! Please, can someone post the original untouched bios from the EVGA Titan SC, i want to test it? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote myself - no one can share the EVGA Titan SC Bios?
Click to expand...

 1005.rom.txt 229k .txt file


rename/remove the txt filename extension


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Quote myself - no one can share the EVGA Titan SC Bios?


Sorry I just tried to save my SC bios with GPU-Z but it told me bios saving wasn't supported for this device. I'll try updating my GPU-Z and see if that works.

EDIT - Whoops, nevermind.


----------



## Wolferin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 1005.rom.txt 229k .txt file
> 
> 
> rename/remove the txt filename extension


Great, thank you very very much!


----------



## boxleitnerb

Hi guys,

I got my two Titans on friday and although they're great cards, I'm a bit confused when it comes to overclocking and the voltages.

Just increasing GPU offset yields *lower* voltages here. At default clocks for example I have 1006 [email protected] When giving +104 GPU offset, I get 1110 [email protected]
How can that be?

Also increasing fan speed can reduce clocks by as much as 4 clock bins (50-60 Mhz) over here. Titan sure is confusing me. This is my first experience with this Boost stuff and I'm not exactly liking it.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxleitnerb*
> 
> Also *increasing fan speed can reduce clocks by as much as 4 clock bins (50-60 Mhz) over here.* Titan sure is confusing me. This is my first experience with this Boost stuff and I'm not exactly liking it.


the theory is that fan power counts towards max power, so the fan kicks up when close to the 265W limit = down throttle ... nvidia is really sneaky or really dumb


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> the theory is that fan power counts towards max power, so the fan kicks up when close to the 265W limit = down throttle ... nvidia is really sneaky or really dumb


More like clever & sneaky... Cutting down on them RMA's is what they're doing... AMD is as well.. 7970 max is 1125MHZ, but 95% of them do 1200MHz on AVG without that much voltage increase...


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> the theory is that fan power counts towards max power, so the fan kicks up when close to the 265W limit = down throttle ... nvidia is really sneaky or really dumb


I don't know. I get the same behavior using 314.09 (with a modded INF) on my lightning 680 sli....whenever I use 70% fan my clockspeeds go from 1300-1350 down to 1050, it's pretty ridiculous, 314.09 factors fanspeed into boost speed regardless of what hardware you're using. There is absolutely no way my lightnings don't have enough power to handle 70% fan and need that much throttle at 70%.

Let's hope it's a driver bug. I suggested earlier that someone should mod 314.07 (which DOES NOT factor fan speed into boost) to work on the Titan, but people apparently didn't want to. It's not hard to add a text line to the NV_DISP.INF file in notepad, that's basically ALL you have to do to make the older drivers work. Unfortunately I don't have a Titan to do this on, so.

So when is someone going to try this? 314.07 absolutely *does not* factor fan speed into TDP / boost speed. 314.09 does, presumably a bug. Someone should try this IMO.


----------



## boxleitnerb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> the theory is that fan power counts towards max power, so the fan kicks up when close to the 265W limit = down throttle ... nvidia is really sneaky or really dumb


I measured the fan power at 85% vs 30%, the difference (including losses at the power supply) is 5W. Surely that cannot be enough to cause throttling?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The fan thing is definitely a ploy. Nvidia knows enthusiasts who push their cards are going to want the fan running as high as possible to keep temps down so they tie the fan into the throttling to limit OC's. I just can't wait to see what happens when I put blocks on the cards and remove the fan altogether.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxleitnerb*
> 
> I measured the fan power at 85% vs 30%, the difference (including losses at the power supply) is 5W. Surely that cannot be enough to cause throttling?


So far nobody really knows what exactly is causing the throttling but its clear that you get less of it with auto fan rather than max.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The fan thing is definitely a ploy. Nvidia knows enthusiasts who push their cards are going to want the fan running as high as possible to keep temps down so they tie the fan into the throttling to limit OC's. I just can't wait to see what happens when I put blocks on the cards and remove the fan altogether.


Majin, you should try 314.07 (with editing the nv_disp.inf) out on the Titan - I'm very curious about this and *I absolutely know for a fact* that 314.07 does not factor fan speed into TDP/boost!

It's actually quite surprising that nobody has done this yet. I wish I had a Titan to test it out on.


----------



## boxleitnerb

I'll give it a try with the 314.07.

What exactly do I have to change in the inf?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxleitnerb*
> 
> I'll give it a try with the 314.07.
> 
> What exactly do I have to change in the inf?


Look in your extracted files for the file NV_DISP.INF in the \NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\314.09\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English\Display.Driver

There is a text string under the header for supported devices, it will look something like this:

NVIDIA_DEV.1180 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680"
NVIDIA_DEV.1183 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1185 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.1188 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
NVIDIA_DEV.1189 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670"

I'm not sure what the string is for the Titan, but it is in the nv_disp.inf file for the 314.09 drivers. Take that same string and put it in the NV_DISP.INF file for 314.07.

IIRC this is all you have to do.....you can also try replacing nv_disp.info from 314.09 into your 314.07 driver directory

There's a youtube modding guide here also if I missed something:






So the first step is to run the 314.07 installer, extract the files, and then the installation will fail. At that point, go in and change your nv_disp.inf file - add the appropriate strings for the Titan and then you will be good to go. Just run setup.exe from within the 314.07 directory and you'll be set.


----------



## boxleitnerb

Worked









I'll reboot and then test out the fan thing.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxleitnerb*
> 
> I did that, looks like that now (excerpt from the inf):
> 
> NVIDIA_DEV.10C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS"
> NVIDIA_DEV.10C5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405 "
> NVIDIA_DEV.10D8 = "NVIDIA NVS 300"
> NVIDIA_DEV.1005 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
> NVIDIA_DEV.1180 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680"
> NVIDIA_DEV.1183 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
> NVIDIA_DEV.1185 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
> NVIDIA_DEV.1188 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
> NVIDIA_DEV.1189 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670"
> 
> But it still won't let me install.


Hmm, I wonder if the 314.09 .INF will work in the 314.07 directory? I think they both use the same files for driver installation...

I wonder if there's another subset of strings that need to be modified within the INF aside from just the device ID's.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with their Titan and Precision X while trying to load Crysis 3?
> 
> If I try to load C3 while Precision X is running C3 crashs, but if I load C3 then launch Precision X it works fine. This issue didn't accure with my 690 and my back-up rigs 650Ti.
> 
> Any OCNers having this problem?


Yep

http://www.overclock.net/t/1366109/new-titans-games-keep-crashing-origin-314-09-drivers-nvwgf2um-dll/0_50#post_19427150


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yep
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366109/new-titans-games-keep-crashing-origin-314-09-drivers-nvwgf2um-dll/0_50#post_19427150


You guys need to either disable the Precision X overlay or the ingame origin overlay. They both can cause crashes.

I believe the Origin overlay is pretty notorious for this, be sure to go in your origin options to disable any ingame overlay for achievements, etc.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> A single Titan is only like 5~10% ahead of a GTX590. The only real advantage of a Titan is the 6GB VRAM.


And the fact that titan doesnt blow up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Did anyone reported this throttling issue to Nvidia ? Maybe it is really just a drivers.


Who do you think instituted the throttling in the drivers? This isnt a glitch. This is perfectly normal to preserve 690 owners ego and sales and titan RMA's. Nvidia "Greenlight" in FULL effect


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Majin, you should try 314.07 (with editing the nv_disp.inf) out on the Titan - I'm very curious about this and *I absolutely know for a fact* that 314.07 does not factor fan speed into TDP/boost!
> 
> It's actually quite surprising that nobody has done this yet. I wish I had a Titan to test it out on.


YOu may have a point here, because I ve just tried the opposite -I have installed the modded 314.09 drivers on my GTX 680SLI setup and really experienced slowdowns during playing of the FC 3.
I have deemed it to the slight SLI microstuttering , but after reverting back to 314.07 this was gone.
My No I card is on water, but the second one no !

I wish I had here Titan as well to try it..







If this is true, it s really a cunning move -)


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> This is perfectly normal to preserve 690 owners ego


LOL... On the Floor!


----------



## boxleitnerb

No change with the 314.07, higher fan speeds still cause the card to throttle.

40%: 1006 MHz
85%: 954-967 MHz (Crysis 3 first level)
40%: 1006 MHz

I changed the fan speed via hotkey within seconds, so it cannot be the temperature or TDP, those cannot change so fast.


----------



## Cheebamaster

If I have an Asus Titan, can I get another EVGA Titan and run them SLI? Or will that screw things up....Asus seems harder to find at the moment than EVGA and I want 2!


----------



## Stay Puft

So who has the brass ones to flash to a 150% TP bios?







God i wish i had a titan right now. I wonder if newegg has any in stock.









ASUSTITAN150.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So who has the brass ones to flash to a 150% TP bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God i wish i had a titan right now. I wonder if newegg has any in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUSTITAN150.zip 131k .zip file


150% power limit?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxleitnerb*
> 
> No change with the 314.07, higher fan speeds still cause the card to throttle.
> 
> 40%: 1006 MHz
> 85%: 954-967 MHz (Crysis 3 first level)
> 40%: 1006 MHz
> 
> I changed the fan speed via hotkey within seconds, so it cannot be the temperature or TDP, those cannot change so fast.


Man, I wish I could figure out why this happens. The 690 uses an identical fan and it never calculates the fan speed into total boost speed (I owned the 690 briefly).

Has to be a driver bug, I can't see any rationale for this happening - the power requirement for the fan is trivial.

Edit: has anyone put their Titan under water yet?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheebamaster*
> 
> If I have an Asus Titan, can I get another EVGA Titan and run them SLI? Or will that screw things up....Asus seems harder to find at the moment than EVGA and I want 2!


They are the same card.... You'll be fine... I can't find any...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 150% power limit?


Yes.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I'm surprised how much adaptive vsync helps. I can now run 1163mhz on both cards with *no throttling*. I think if the cards have a hard time rendering something the GPU usage will still go up to try and maintain the FPS. In that case you will either get throttling or a crash depending on how far you are pushing the clocks. Still testing but this is looking promising. thumb.gif
> 
> Dude make up your mind........ before, you weren't getting throttling...
> Now u say adaptive vsync has stopped your throttling....were u getting throttling or not??.
> your confusing the heck out of me..


:

Sorry for the confusion I meant to say no crashing... it was very late and I was falling asleep. Anyways it did end up crashing but it took longer because the card was not being fully utilized at all points of the benchmark. however when the GPU usage had to reach 95% - 99% to maintain the 73 FPS (which is my monitors refresh rate) then it crashed. By the way I was not increasing voltage. I wanted to see if it could do this on stock.


----------



## HuaxShin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> the theory is that fan power counts towards max power, so the fan kicks up when close to the 265W limit = down throttle ... nvidia is really sneaky or really dumb


so in theory a watercooled titan will have more stable clocks because no fan is drawing power?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> A single Titan is only like 5~10% ahead of a GTX590. The only real advantage of a Titan is the 6GB VRAM.


that is very wrong. techpower up did a review of the gtx titan. and when you look at all resolutions, 800p-1600p, the gtx titan is 24% faster than a gtx 590. so it is very far ahead not only on memory but also performance

see for yourself here: www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Or you have any monitor config higher than 1080.
> 
> 2560x1440 doesn't need a Titan nor does triple 1080, and its very dependent of the game that you wanna play.
> 
> Or you value SMOOTH gameplay over simply FPS
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Or you want to save power.
> 
> Depends on the GPU but in his case with 3 580s agreed
> 
> Or you want to be ready for next years games with a second or 3rd Titan
> 
> Doubt it. Two or Three Titans maybe.
> 
> Or you want to add MANY mods to your games.
> 
> moot.
> 
> Please people add to this.
> 
> My point is simple GPU calculations PER second are just a small part of what makes a video card what it is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> so in theory a watercooled titan will have more stable clocks because no fan is drawing power?
> that is very wrong. techpower up did a review of the gtx titan. and when you look at all resolutions, 800p-1600p, the gtx titan is 24% faster than a gtx 590. so it is very far ahead not only on memory but also performance
> 
> see for yourself here: www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html


I was doing the quick conversion in my head after looking at one of the TPU graphs, overall yes a Titan is 20% faster than a single 590 but we're talking about Tri SLI 580s vs a Titan. That fellow member does not need to upgrade to a single Titan from their setup atm unless going SLI.
Just like there was no reason for me to ditch my SLI GTX680 Classified setup for SLI EVGA GTX Titan SC setup


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> so in theory a watercooled titan will have more stable clocks because no fan is drawing power?
> that is very wrong. techpower up did a review of the gtx titan. and when you look at all resolutions, 800p-1600p, the gtx titan is 24% faster than a gtx 590. so it is very far ahead not only on memory but also performance
> 
> see for yourself here: www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> so in theory a watercooled titan will have more stable clocks because no fan is drawing power?
> that is very wrong. techpower up did a review of the gtx titan. and when you look at all resolutions, 800p-1600p, the gtx titan is 24% faster than a gtx 590. so it is very far ahead not only on memory but also performance
> 
> see for yourself here: www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan/27.html


At the resolution that matters 1920x1080 its 19% faster then a 590


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Yes.


Awsome I don't know how much the vrm's can take as it is 6+2 but under water this might yield some really decent clocks 1300Mhz core 1800 memory maybe.


----------



## Naennon

never.... 1300 Core with stock pcb/vrm design
powerlimits nearly does nothing in overclocking


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> never.... 1300 Core with stock pcb/vrm design
> powerlimits nearly does nothing in overclocking


If the vrm's can handle it and the cooling is decent it might run fine.
We've seen boost clocks up to 1250Mhz with 120% power limit saying we would get results above 1300Mhz would be ludacris as even kingpin got up to 1600Mhz core on each of his cherry picked gtx Titan's with extreme cooling and extra vrm's.


----------



## Naennon

show me screens with 1250 core due to 120% power


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> show me screens with 1250 core due to 120% power


Show us proof the vrms cant handle it


----------



## mbreslin

People keep saying the fan adds to the power and this extra bit of power from the fan causes downclocks. But if you force the fan to 40% and just move the temp target up to 90c this easily rules out the fan as the problem.

+220 core which gives me 1150 boost and still plenty of downclocking in heaven/valley with temp at 86 and fan at 40%

It is my opinion that either power draw isn't being reported correctly (in precision I never see close to 106%) or what seems more likely to me is that you don't actually get the control you think you have. Precision is really pretty but half the crap doesn't actually do anything. Certainly prioritizing temp over power does nothing. Obviously increases core does something but only up until the card decides to throttle, at the time of throttling I've seen low temps, low power, low voltage, etc.

It's a cluster.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I was doing the quick conversion in my head after looking at one of the TPU graphs, overall yes a Titan is 20% faster than a single 590 but we're talking about Tri SLI 580s vs a Titan. That fellow member does not need to upgrade to a single Titan from their setup atm unless going SLI.
> Just like there was no reason for me to ditch my SLI GTX680 Classified setup for SLI EVGA GTX Titan SC setup


he does not "need to" but with poor sli scaling is fps would not be far behind 3 580's and due to smoothnes of the titan his fps would actually "feel" 2x higher on the titan!

Need to no, but I say it is TOTALLY worth it if he has the cash









Oh and I am coming from 4 way classified 680's, also ran 2 eay and 3 way ... depending on res it is a great upgrade! Surround it is, single 1080 monitor I would stick with sli classifieds or sell em and buy 1 titan hahahaha.

Remember this is the owners club we inky want to hear stuff pertaining to why this card is good and how we can make it better, comparing it to a 580 sli and saying the 580 3 way sli is better would probably be a better fit for another thread, just my opinion


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So who has the brass ones to flash to a 150% TP bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God i wish i had a titan right now. I wonder if newegg has any in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUSTITAN150.zip 131k .zip file


That's a max power limit of 375 watts. I'd seriously worry about frying something on the card.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Show us proof the vrms cant handle it


dont have any.. he said we have seen such screens

so?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg2*
> 
> That's a max power limit of 375 watts. I'd seriously worry about frying something on the card.


It is actually almost 400W which is 100W out of specs even if the load is distributed equally (not that a few extra amps are gonna melt wiring)


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg2*
> 
> That's a max power limit of 375 watts. I'd seriously worry about frying something on the card.


you can still limit the power with software. No need to crank it all the way up to 150


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg2*
> 
> That's a max power limit of 375 watts. I'd seriously worry about frying something on the card.


It has up to a 150% target power. Doesnt mean you have to set it that high


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Even with the throttling I'm still insanely happy with this card. It literally outperforms my old SLI 580 Lightnings in everything which is pretty impressive for a single card...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> It has up to a 150% target power. Doesnt mean you have to set it that high


Before we start salvating about 400w power targets and whether the vrm's will pop out of existence from the power lol.

Is setting the target power higher actually stopping the throttle yet?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Before we start salvating about 400w power targets and whether the vrm's will pop out of existence from the power lol.
> 
> Is setting the target power higher actually stopping the throttle yet?


We've seen one member test with the new bios.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Before we start salvating about 400w power targets and whether the vrm's will pop out of existence from the power lol.
> 
> Is setting the target power higher actually stopping the throttle yet?


That's what I want to know.


----------



## mbreslin

I will flash right now if someone can tell me which version of nvflash works with win7 64bit?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> That's what I want to know.


Flash and test for us then


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Before we start salvating about 400w power targets and whether the vrm's will pop out of existence from the power lol.
> 
> Is setting the target power higher actually stopping the throttle yet?


It's most likely a combination of power and temps. Meaning that you need to also keep the card cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> We've seen one member test with the new bios.


I was thinking about testing with a door open in my room (about -10C outside) so I don't have to worry about temps affecting anything.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's most likely a combination of power and temps. Meaning that you need to also keep the card cool.
> I was thinking about testing with a door open in my room (about -10C outside) so I don't have to worry about temps affecting anything.


Put some mittens on and open the door









OT Alatar. For some reason whenever i see your name and that you're from finland the image of Jukka from the dudesons pops in my head.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Put some mittens on and open the door


I'm testing OCs using the new dawn demo from NV with a normal BIOS first.

Very stressful for the card but apparently doesn't throttle it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My blocks will be in tomorrow so hopefully I'll know soon whether low temps will help with throttling.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm testing OCs using the new dawn demo from NV with a normal BIOS first.
> 
> Very stressful for the card but apparently doesn't throttle it.


Normal bios, is this with the doors open?

I also thought the person who tested the modded bios had the same throttling issues?

If temps are the key I will next day some blocks!

Btw anyone think this card is a good candidate for universal blocks (classified's beefy vrm's made uni blocks with copper heatsinks and good airflI w easy) kinda worried this puny vrm design needs water. Thoughts guys?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Normal bios, is this with the doors open?
> 
> I also thought the person who tested the modded bios had the same throttling issues?
> 
> If temps are the key I will next day some blocks!
> 
> Btw anyone think this card is a good candidate for universal blocks (classified's beefy vrm's made uni blocks with copper heatsinks and good airflI w easy) kinda worried this puny vrm design needs water. Thoughts guys?


window open, I don't really want to sit in a 0C room for that long so I don't mind having the door closed with the normal BIOS

I'm planning to go sub zero liquid when I get a block


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Normal bios, is this with the doors open?
> 
> I also thought the person who tested the modded bios had the same throttling issues?
> 
> If temps are the key I will next day some blocks!
> 
> Btw anyone think this card is a good candidate for universal blocks (classified's beefy vrm's made uni blocks with copper heatsinks and good airflI w easy) kinda worried this puny vrm design needs water. Thoughts guys?


What are the VRM temps with the stock cooler? Is GPUZ showing them?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> window open, I don't really want to sit in a 0C room for that long so I don't mind having the door closed with the normal BIOS
> 
> I'm planning to go sub zero liquid when I get a block


I almost went sub zero last round but settled for super rad config! You are making me wanna pick up an old ac unit lol!

Eagerly awaiting results of your temp throttling test.

Btw I let my room get as cold as I can lol, sweaters and jackets abound! Though you have colder temps there than I do here in seattle by far lol.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I don't know. I get the same behavior using 314.09 (with a modded INF) on my lightning 680 sli....whenever I use 70% fan my clockspeeds go from 1300-1350 down to 1050, it's pretty ridiculous, 314.09 factors fanspeed into boost speed regardless of what hardware you're using. There is absolutely no way my lightnings don't have enough power to handle 70% fan and need that much throttle at 70%.
> 
> Let's hope it's a driver bug. I suggested earlier that someone should mod 314.07 (which DOES NOT factor fan speed into boost) to work on the Titan, but people apparently didn't want to. It's not hard to add a text line to the NV_DISP.INF file in notepad, that's basically ALL you have to do to make the older drivers work. Unfortunately I don't have a Titan to do this on, so.
> 
> So when is someone going to try this? 314.07 absolutely *does not* factor fan speed into TDP / boost speed. 314.09 does, presumably a bug. Someone should try this IMO.


Not sure if this is driver issue or the card itself.

When I run Valley and Heaven at +150core with 1.2v 106% PT with 80c Temp Target. After about 30secs it will freeze with "NVidia Drivers have stopped responding". (Usually I would say the OC is not stable)

I noticed however my card throttles when this happens and unigine doesn't shut down or crash. It will just pause!?!?!?! Then keep going along like nothing happen at all. (Of Course throughout the Benching Driver will stop responding every time it throttles. Then the benchmark will continue.)

Now When I go to +160Core unigine will just crash right upon entering either Heaven or valley. Usually in the past when my OCs where not Stable. I get crashes/ BSOD or artifacts/flashing while benching.

Now when I go to +155core I notice Artifacts and Flickering. Even though I have the Voltage set to 1.2v (+38mv) Precision will Report 1.186v while benching then unigine will throttle > Puase > driver crash > Then Resume. Maybe my OC is not stable. I was able to do +130 with PT 106% TT 75C Default Voltage. No Throttling or driver crashes yesterday but now it's a different story today. Though I have been messing with the fan profile. So I don't know what gives.


----------



## Alatar

New dawn (maxed 1080p) at 1202 core, +37mV, 85C temp target, 106% power target and no trottling at all


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What are the VRM temps with the stock cooler? Is GPUZ showing them?


Great question, I wanna know as well lol. My titans are still in their boxes till I pack up my former classifieds this afternoon lol.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> New dawn (maxed 1080p) at 1202 core, +37mV, 85C temp target, 106% power target and no trottling at all


So did this throttle before you opened the window but now with the window open it is not throttling?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> New dawn (maxed 1080p) at 1202 core, +37mV, 85C temp target, 106% power target and no trottling at all


Default Fan Profile ?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> So did this throttle before you opened the window but now with the window open it is not throttling?


Didn't test with window closed, will do that now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Default Fan Profile ?


yes.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It is actually almost 400W which is 100W out of specs even if the load is distributed equally (not that a few extra amps are gonna melt wiring)


Power managment on die handles dynamic power balancing. 150% is too much for 6+2 to handle though


----------



## Alatar

Higher ambient temps and new dawn (the 1202 OC failed immediately with the higher temp in the room)



very heavy throttling


----------



## cowie

Can some one show me osd with higher then 108 in power graph?
I tried 120 mod but same for me?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My blocks will be in tomorrow so hopefully I'll know soon whether low temps will help with throttling.


EK Blocks? And looking forward to WC Titan OC and what some of you guys are going to pull off with it.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with their Titan and Precision X while trying to load Crysis 3?
> 
> If I try to load C3 while Precision X is running C3 crashs, but if I load C3 then launch Precision X it works fine. This issue didn't accure with my 690 and my back-up rigs 650Ti.
> 
> Any OCNers having this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> No issues here with any games in my library and that includes Crysis 3. I have the latest versions of MSI AB and Precision installed. I'm also running Windows 8 64-bit Pro.
Click to expand...

I tried MSI Afterburner and the issue isn't present, just with Precision X. Noticed now it doesn't just happen with C3 but almost all games. Tried re installing both but same issues.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Not sure if this is driver issue or the card itself.
> 
> When I run Valley and Heaven at +150core with 1.2v 106% PT with 80c Temp Target. After about 30secs it will freeze with "NVidia Drivers have stopped responding". (Usually I would say the OC is not stable)
> 
> I noticed however my card throttles when this happens and unigine doesn't shut down or crash. It will just pause!?!?!?! Then keep going along like nothing happen at all. (Of Course throughout the Benching Driver will stop responding every time it throttles. Then the benchmark will continue.)
> 
> Now When I go to +160Core unigine will just crash right upon entering either Heaven or valley. Usually in the past when my OCs where not Stable. I get crashes/ BSOD or artifacts/flashing while benching.
> 
> Now when I go to +155core I notice Artifacts and Flickering. Even though I have the Voltage set to 1.2v (+38mv) Precision will Report 1.186v while benching then unigine will throttle > Puase > driver crash > Then Resume. Maybe my OC is not stable. I was able to do +130 with PT 106% TT 75C Default Voltage. No Throttling or driver crashes yesterday but now it's a different story today. Though I have been messing with the fan profile. So I don't know what gives.


The pause + continue is a TDR. It resets all of the clocks/fan speeds on your card to default and then continues like nothing has happened, but all of your clockspeeds will be reset to default stock. Sometimes you'll get a TDR with instability, sometimes you'll get a lockup or artifacts.


----------



## mbreslin

New bios did nothing for me. 75% fan speed because I have high ambients here, which shouldn't be a problem with the supposed increased power target. Throttling all through heaven max 1175 down to 1110.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Can some one show me osd with higher then 108 in power graph?
> I tried 120 mod but same for me?


Make sure you reboot.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Can some one show me osd with higher then 108 in power graph?
> I tried 120 mod but same for me?


as i said.. you can change it to whatever you want - it stays 106%
dont forget the huge amount of vram

several tests with 106, 114 and 120% showed:
system idle: 70watts
maximum 3d load 440 watts. while 70-90watts are goin for the cpu this means 300watts for the card.. no matter which powerlimit we took,
106, 114 and 120% same throtteling when reaching 85 degrees on core or reaching 100-105% powerlimit


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> as i said.. you can change it to whatever you want - it stays 106%
> dont forget the huge amount of vram
> 
> several tests with 106, 114 and 120% showed:
> system idle: 70watts
> maximum 3d load 440 watts. while 70-90watts are goin for the cpu this means 300watts for the card.. no matter which powerlimit we took,
> 106, 114 and 120% same throtteling when reaching 85 degrees on core or reaching 100-105% powerlimit


What were VRM temps like? As Alatar's test showed the card liked the cooler temps meaning something is obviously overheating with the stock cooler. My money is on the vrm's.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Great question, I wanna know as well lol. My titans are still in their boxes till I pack up my former classifieds this afternoon lol.


Great questions and no, gpuz is not showing vrm temps and that could be it completely and would be so awesome if the whole time the throttling is due to high vrm temps that we can't see. If this is the case tomorrow will be a great day as people will be putting titans on water.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Great questions and no, gpuz is not showing vrm temps and that could be it completely and would be so awesome if the whole time the throttling is due to high vrm temps that we can't see. If this is the case tomorrow will be a great day as people will be putting titans on water.


Everyone wants water but everyone overlooks the cheap alternative. ofcourse these bad boys wont work well if you dont have the motherboard spacing.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186048

If someone would like to measure the mounting holes of titan i'll tell you if it'll fit


----------



## Alatar

Okay so after testing with the door open ( this means the temps are in control ) it seems that:


reported *power* went *DOWN* when temps were lower regardless of maxed fan speed
no throttling even at max fan, maxed out voltage and at 1241MHz
lowering the temps got me at the very least another 100MHz compared to the normal ambients in my room (the temp was still higher than normal WC)

So to recap, my card at least seems to be voltage limited when the temps are kept in check. Not power, voltage.

Here is the GPU doing *1241*MHz at *50*C


----------



## mbreslin

@Alatar: I'd be more than happy with that and things look good for water. Hope you've got a blanket/big jacket.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Okay so after testing with the door open ( this means the temps are in control ) it seems that:
> 
> 
> reported *power* went *DOWN* when temps were lower regardless of maxed fan speed
> no throttling even at max fan, maxed out voltage and at 1241MHz
> lowering the temps got me at the very least another 100MHz compared to the normal ambients in my room (the temp was still higher than normal WC)
> 
> So to recap, my card at least seems to be voltage limited when the temps are kept in check. Not power, voltage.
> 
> Here is the GPU doing *1241*MHz at *50*C


You make hot chocolate yet?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> EK Blocks? And looking forward to WC Titan OC and what some of you guys are going to pull off with it.


Yep the acrylic ones. Shipped on Friday.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You make hot chocolate yet?


Not yet









But hey, at least we now know that Titan scales very well with lower temps. This is indeed a water coolers dream card.

I wouldn't bother with flashing to the high power limit BIOS, it won't help. Just get your temps down and if possible find a way to increase voltage.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Okay so after testing with the door open ( this means the temps are in control ) it seems that:
> 
> 
> reported *power* went *DOWN* when temps were lower regardless of maxed fan speed
> no throttling even at max fan, maxed out voltage and at 1241MHz
> lowering the temps got me at the very least another 100MHz compared to the normal ambients in my room (the temp was still higher than normal WC)
> 
> So to recap, my card at least seems to be voltage limited when the temps are kept in check. Not power, voltage.
> 
> Here is the GPU doing *1241*MHz at *50*C


Hmmm, well this is very promising news for water cooling!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Great questions and no, gpuz is not showing vrm temps and that could be it completely and would be so awesome if the whole time the throttling is due to high vrm temps that we can't see. If this is the case tomorrow will be a great day as people will be putting titans on water.


Someone should take a IR camera and record the back of the card so we can see if the VRM's get too hot.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Okay so after testing with the door open ( this means the temps are in control ) it seems that:
> 
> 
> reported *power* went *DOWN* when temps were lower regardless of maxed fan speed
> no throttling even at max fan, maxed out voltage and at 1241MHz
> lowering the temps got me at the very least another 100MHz compared to the normal ambients in my room (the temp was still higher than normal WC)
> 
> So to recap, my card at least seems to be voltage limited when the temps are kept in check. Not power, voltage.
> 
> Here is the GPU doing *1241*MHz at *50*C


Nice


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> EK Blocks? And looking forward to WC Titan OC and what some of you guys are going to pull off with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the acrylic ones. Shipped on Friday.
Click to expand...

Backplates from EK go on sale March 7th, you can preorder right now. Purchased 2 last night, $30USD a piece as usual.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Does anybody know which SLI connector is compatible with the new EK Titan blocks? I can't seem to find it on their site (unless I'm to assume that the CSQ FC Bridge is compatible). I'd hate to have to use something like crystal link just because I prefer the look of a solid bridge. Really wish I could just use my acetal FC Bridge but I know its not compatible...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Backplates from EK go on sale March 7th, you can preorder right now. Purchased 2 last night, $30USD a piece as usual.


Nah I will take the EVGA ones as usual

Btw that score of 1242Mhz with lower temps is really really promising.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Alatar can you try running Valley or Heaven with the door open? I'm curious if those will still throttle with low temps...


----------



## nachoarroyo

My Zotac can run 1241MHz on GPU under stock cooling, here a pic:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/3dmark2011e.jpg/


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> My Zotac can run 1241MHz on GPU under stock cooling, here a pic:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/3dmark2011e.jpg/


1242 on unflashed bios with low ambient cooling (which is about the cooling as watercooling will give)
Pretty dam decent clocks.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 1242 on unflashed bios with low ambient cooling (which is about the cooling as watercooling will give)
> Pretty dam decent clocks.


Stuff like this is what is making me want to return my card. 1242Mhz with no throttling? I can barely get to 1110Mhz without being throttled with temps under 60c. F this Nvidia!!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> My Zotac can run 1241MHz on GPU under stock cooling, here a pic:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/3dmark2011e.jpg/


Run valley for us

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


----------



## nachoarroyo

The same with WC, the limit is the little VGPU, the +38MV is too small.
The ambient temp of that run was like 20C.

Sorry my bad english.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> My Zotac can run 1241MHz on GPU under stock cooling, here a pic:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/3dmark2011e.jpg/


How are you getting 1.2V?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Alatar can you try running Valley or Heaven with the door open? I'm curious if those will still throttle with low temps...


Valley crashed at 1241, ran fine at 1202, didn't take a screen from that for some reason though, didn't think it was going to crash so fast. And I really don't want to freeze to death by keeping the door open anymore so I hope you can take my word for it









E: though calley was getting dangerously close to the 106% mark so extra power might help there.


----------



## CallsignVega

I tested 314.07, same throttling via max fan. No point in using those drivers.

On another note, anyone else have two Titan's in SLI with Surround multi-monitor? I can only get my clocks 24/7 stable at 1110 MHz core, pretty crappy if you ask me. Bumping it up to the next MHz step to 1124 will eventually crash in Valley.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I tested 314.07, same throttling via max fan. No point in using those drivers.
> 
> On another note, anyone else have two Titan's in SLI with Surround multi-monitor? I can only get my clocks 24/7 stable at 1110 MHz core, pretty crappy if you ask me. Bumping it up to the next MHz step to 1124 will eventually crash in Valley.


Get your temps down, power will also go down and you wont throttle as fast.


----------



## nachoarroyo

Using the Voltage tuning of the soft, with +37MV (max).


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Using the Voltage tuning of the soft, with +37MV (max).


huh.... I only get 1187mV when I max the slider.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Backplates from EK go on sale March 7th, you can preorder right now. Purchased 2 last night, $30USD a piece as usual.


I really hate when they stagger them! Here's our blocks, got them installed and loop in place? Great here comes our backplates, do it all over again.


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Get your temps down, power will also go down and you wont throttle as fast.


Some people can't just do that. ambient here is 24C inside and outside. So getting temps down without water is pretty hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> huh.... I only get 1187mV when I max the slider.


Then I'd guess the card is still throttling. Still your findings related to temps are great a gives that last push to throw them underwater for me.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I tested 314.07, same throttling via max fan. No point in using those drivers.
> 
> On another note, anyone else have two Titan's in SLI with Surround multi-monitor? I can only get my clocks 24/7 stable at 1110 MHz core, pretty crappy if you ask me. Bumping it up to the next MHz step to 1124 will eventually crash in Valley.


I run mine is SLI and surround. 1147Mhz is my highest completion of Valley but that was done at 1920*1080P.

I can rerun in surround later to see if it is the same but I expect it will be?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Then I'd guess the card is still throttling. Still your findings related to temps are great a gives that last push to throw them underwater for me.


The best way forward is probably the modded BIOS + water then.


----------



## maarten12100

Acording to the bios the max is 1212.5mV
However the driver should be 1200mV max.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Stuff like this is what is making me want to return my card. 1242Mhz with no throttling? I can barely get to 1110Mhz without being throttled with temps under 60c. F this Nvidia!!!


Take that stuff with a grain of salt. He shows no graph, and he's just sitting on the desktop with a 3DMark score. I could make a picture just like that showing 1300 core. Even if that's legit, he probably was stable in 3DMark because his card throttled... and because 3DMark is awful at testing stability (at least for me). I can pass it at insane clocks.

Far Cry 3 with adapative vsync is the best method so far for testing stability I think. It won't fully load the card, but it keeps your clocks maxed. I had it crash within minutes at 1176 core. I can run Heaven/Valley for hours at 1202 core (but it throttles ofc). This is with 0 overclocking on the memory and max voltage.


----------



## Alatar

Okay I spoke a bit too soon, with heavier apps the card still hits 106% power and throttles down but it happens much later than with cooler temps.

Seems like you need low temps to properly get benefits from the modded BIOS


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Okay I spoke a bit too soon, with heavier apps the card still hits 106% power and throttles down but it happens much later than without cooler temps.
> 
> Seems like you need low temps to properly get benefits from the modded BIOS


I skimmed through the few pages I missed. So you did see an improvement with the modded BIOS, but it didn't totally fix the issue? Or are we required to run the fan really high to see the benefits?

Still debating on flashing.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I skimmed through the few pages I missed. So you did see an improvement with the modded BIOS, but it didn't totally fix the issue? Or are we required to run the fan really high to see the benefits?
> 
> Still debating on flashing.


I haven't flashed yet, I just see very noticeable improvements just by lowering the temps. Apparently lower temps also lower the measured power for some strange reason. But the card still hits the 106% power limit and then throttles, it just happens later.

Don't know what low temps + BIOS will do yet.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I haven't flashed yet, I just see very noticeable improvements just by lowering the temps. Apparently lower temps also lower the measured power for some strange reason. But the card still hits the 106% power limit and then throttles, it just happens later.
> 
> Don't know what low temps + BIOS will do yet.


That is what all of us are sitting here hitting f5 to find out, hint hint









Lol


----------



## KnightVII

I didn't read all. Are you guys doing modded bios ( like Kingpin ) with ice etc?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I haven't flashed yet, I just see very noticeable improvements just by lowering the temps. Apparently lower temps also lower the measured power for some strange reason. But the card still hits the 106% power limit and then throttles, it just happens later.
> 
> Don't know what low temps + BIOS will do yet.


Strange, I did comparison graphs on my card with keeping the card at under 65C versus 85C and there was absolutely no difference. Only way I can keep it under 60C is with 85% fan speed, and that causes massive throttling because of the fan's wattage.

Every Titan seems to be different.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I haven't flashed yet, I just see very noticeable improvements just by lowering the temps. *Apparently lower temps also lower the measured power for some strange reason.* But the card still hits the 106% power limit and then throttles, it just happens later.
> 
> Don't know what low temps + BIOS will do yet.


That's not really strange at all. Transistors have a higher intrinsic resistance at higher temperatures (∝ exp{T} ). This implies, higher leakage, higher dynamic power consumption and lower current (more glitches).

Maybe someone should PM nVidia or do a driver hack to see what boost 2.0's exact algorithm is.


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Okay I spoke a bit too soon, with heavier apps the card still hits 106% power and throttles down but it happens much later than with cooler temps.
> 
> Seems like you need low temps to properly get benefits from the modded BIOS


Run 3DMark Vantage if you want to see the power hit whatever you've got it set at.


----------



## djriful

Gaming purposes, SLI GTX680 is still way to go?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Gaming purposes, SLI GTX680 is still way to go?


Not for any of us on this thread lol. Resolution depending but over all 1 titan will give you a smother fps experience. Funny question to ask here lol.

Niw if you have lightning or classifieds especially classifieds with 4gb ram and good overclocks, that might be a different story









Now back to the TITAN HAHAHAHA

Any one got some testing with modded bios and very cool temps yet?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That's not really strange at all. Transistors have a higher intrinsic resistance at higher temperatures (∝ exp{T} ). This implies, higher leakage, higher dynamic power consumption and lower current (more glitches).
> 
> Maybe someone should PM nVidia or do a driver hack to see what boost 2.0's exact algorithm is.


No fair using science.









I have flashed my original bios back and will be waiting for blocks to see what I can do on water. Also throwing my old cards up on that auction site.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That's not really strange at all. Transistors have a higher intrinsic resistance at higher temperatures (∝ exp{T} ). This implies, higher leakage, higher dynamic power consumption and lower current (more glitches).
> 
> Maybe someone should PM nVidia or do a driver hack to see what boost 2.0's exact algorithm is.


Yes I know but I don't usually expect that to show with the temp differences we're talking about. Sure if you used LN2 but with a 25C drop?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Gaming purposes, SLI GTX680 is still way to go?


There are people that have gone from SLI 680s to a single Titan and claim it's an overall more smoother experience, even with FPS reading lower. That's exactly what I experienced when going from SLI/CF to a single GPU in the past.

It's not all about sheer FPS, but either solution is good.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Take that stuff with a grain of salt. He shows no graph, and he's just sitting on the desktop with a 3DMark score. I could make a picture just like that showing 1300 core. Even if that's legit, he probably was stable in 3DMark because his card throttled... and because 3DMark is awful at testing stability (at least for me). I can pass it at insane clocks.
> 
> Far Cry 3 with adapative vsync is the best method so far for testing stability I think. It won't fully load the card, but it keeps your clocks maxed. I had it crash within minutes at 1176 core. I can run Heaven/Valley for hours at 1202 core (but it throttles ofc). This is with 0 overclocking on the memory and max voltage.


Agreed completely. Also, I'll add - While it's discouraging to have a card that clocks slightly lower, put it into perspective - 1100 vs 1200 in games translates into 1 fps if that.

I can overclock my lightnings to nearly 1400, but it doesn't translate into a lot of additional performance for games. It's nice for benchmarking, but not necessary really - my clockspeeds during games are lower just because the difference in power consumption and heat isn't worth it unless i'm going for a 3dmark record. And 1.4V 1400mhz my lightnings definitely guzzle power like crazy.

I can say i'd be perfectly happy with 1100mhz SLI titans


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes I know but I don't usually expect that to show with the temp differences we're talking about. Sure if you used LN2 but with a 25C drop?


It rises exponentially. Also, it's of course bound to the precision of the sensor anyways. 1% is like 2.5W?

Again, we need the algorithm. It's basically guessing what's inside this







:



In the end all variables come down to temperatures though. Have you tried a temp limit of 110-120*C yet?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Agreed completely. While it's discouraging to have a card that clocks slightly lower, put it into perspective - *1100 vs 1200 in games translates into 1 fps if that.*
> 
> I can overclock my lightnings to nearly 1400, but it doesn't translate into a lot of additional performance for games. It's nice for benchmarking, but not necessary really - my clockspeeds during games are lower just because the difference in power consumption and heat isn't worth it unless i'm going for a 3dmark record. And 1.4V 1400mhz my lightnings definitely guzzle power like crazy.


I disagree with the bold for single GPU, on SLI I agree with that statement though. I got very small gains when OCing with SLI in the past. This card sees massive improvements with higher clocks. 100MHz is dang near 10FPS at the start of Valley for me.


----------



## xoleras

Hmm, well, I also see big improvements in synthetic benchmarks. *Games*, not so much. Benchmarks rely 100% on GPU brute force while games rely more on all systems working well with each other - CPU, GPU, etc. I can get 10 more fps in Unigine Heaven with an overclock, but that doesn't translate into higher games performance in something like Guild Wars 2 or Sleeping Dogs. Games tend to work off of an interplay between all subsystems, synthetic benchmarks are the opposite relying completely and solely on measuring the GPU. So that same 100mhz that will give you 10 fps in Unigine (synthetic) probably will not give the same percentage increase in a real world game.

I've benchmarked my lightnings a million times since I bought them, and came to the conclusion that overclocking was amazing for 3d mark and Heaven, but didn't make as much of a difference in games. Believe me, I tested and tested and tested over and over and over - games just weren't getting the same percentage increase









Don't get me wrong, there is an increase - but I just cruise my lightnings at 1300mhz these days even though I can get higher (clockspeeds). It's usually not worth it. I guess I just wouldn't sweat it if I bought a Titan that wouldn't hit 1200mhz. I certainly wouldn't return it, just IMO


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I haven't flashed yet, I just see very noticeable improvements just by lowering the temps. Apparently lower temps also lower the measured power for some strange reason. But the card still hits the 106% power limit and then throttles, it just happens later.
> 
> Don't know what low temps + BIOS will do yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I did comparison graphs on my card with keeping the card at under 65C versus 85C and there was absolutely no difference. Only way I can keep it under 60C is with 85% fan speed, and that causes massive throttling because of the fan's wattage.
> 
> Every Titan seems to be different.
Click to expand...

Lower temps does nothing for me. That screen shot I posted for EVGA_Jacob the other day...temp was up to 59C, and it throttled a little more than it does when it gets up to 80C. So, I'm back to thinking it's the fan speed, but then I get throttling with Power % in the 90's. So...I'm back to having no clue what to think









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Take that stuff with a grain of salt. He shows no graph, and he's just sitting on the desktop with a 3DMark score. I could make a picture just like that showing 1300 core. Even if that's legit, he probably was stable in 3DMark because his card throttled... and because 3DMark is awful at testing stability (at least for me). I can pass it at insane clocks.
> 
> Far Cry 3 with adapative vsync is the best method so far for testing stability I think. It won't fully load the card, but it keeps your clocks maxed. I had it crash within minutes at 1176 core. I can run Heaven/Valley for hours at 1202 core (but it throttles ofc). This is with 0 overclocking on the memory and max voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed completely. Also, I'll add - While it's discouraging to have a card that clocks slightly lower, put it into perspective - 1100 vs 1200 in games translates into 1 fps if that.
> 
> I can overclock my lightnings to nearly 1400, but it doesn't translate into a lot of additional performance for games. It's nice for benchmarking, but not necessary really - my clockspeeds during games are lower just because the difference in power consumption and heat isn't worth it unless i'm going for a 3dmark record. And 1.4V 1400mhz my lightnings definitely guzzle power like crazy.
> 
> I can say i'd be perfectly happy with 1100mhz SLI titans
Click to expand...

You would be _more_ than happy with Titan SLI, even coming from those Lightnings. I didn't add SLI to the charts yet, but you can get the idea from single-card comparisons. I compared to a 1411mhz/6500mhz Lightning in addition to reference, for those of us wondering if it would still be worth it to upgrade from a high-clocking 680 Lightning (these are before I got to OCing the memory too):




*Insane increase in power-hungry games like Metro







*


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> huh.... I only get 1187mV when I max the slider.


Same with me, my max voltage is 1.187mv. I know others have got 1.202 or something like that, but not sure why others can and we cannot. Does not make sense. It also does not make sense that when you change voltage to .25 or .38 you get 1.187 for both. I do think something is off with the reading because at .25 I crash after a while in Heaven, but with .38 I don't crash.


----------



## xoleras

You're making me want to buy a Titan now, dph. You should stop that, my wallet doesn't take kindly to this.


----------



## ukn69

Still rocking w/ no problem with my 106% power target 85C temp +150 gpu +350 mem clock, Has anyone pushed higher? I'm using default fan curve, the card is so quite I wanna crank it up to stay cooler







but I'm power hungry


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Still rocking w/ no problem with my 106% power target 85C temp +150 gpu +350 mem clock, Has anyone pushed higher? I'm using default fan curve, the card is so quite I wanna crank it up to stay cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm power hungry


+150 on core means nothing. We have no clue what speeds those are, what card you have, and what your card boosts too. Even upping your maximum voltage changes your maximum boost.

You have to tell us your boost clocks with k-boost enabled.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> +150 on core means nothing. We have no clue what speeds those are, what card you have, and what your card boosts too. Even upping your maximum voltage changes your maximum boost.


Asus Titan, 1150mhz stready, default voltage.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I didn't read all. Are you guys doing modded bios ( like Kingpin ) with ice etc?


Nope just a modded bios no Epower and no ice just watercooling.
Unless people want to leave this club since their card died under LN2


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Asus Titan, 1150mhz stready, default voltage.


Seems about average/normal, maybe a bit better than average. I only get 1150MHz when my card is not under 100% load, full load it tends to throttle down to 1071-1100. Your memory is a lot higher than mine can go, but maybe that's because my core is too high and faster memory brings out the problems. I'm sitting at +90 on a SC which is 1164MHz.

Out of curiosity, are the people getting 1150MHz steady with no throttling on ASUS cards? I wonder if this is a problem with EVGA BIOS?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Seems about average/normal, maybe a bit better than average. I only get 1150MHz when my card is not under 100% load, full load it tends to throttle down to 1071-1100. Your memory is a lot higher than mine can go, but maybe that's because my core is too high and faster memory brings out the problems. I'm sitting at +90 on a SC which is 1164MHz.
> 
> Out of curiosity, are the people getting 1150MHz steady with no throttling on ASUS cards? I wonder if this is a problem with EVGA BIOS?


EVGA here and rock solid at 1150mhz as well, in both K-Boost and no K-Boost. I just did a few runs of the Metro 2033 Bench and still no down-throttling. Also ran a bit more Crysis 3 and no down-throttling.

Can someone explain the linking of Temp and PowerTarget? I have set to unlinked and had no issues and as mentioned above I get no down-throttling as of yet. My Power Target is set to 106, but in all my testing, games and benchmarks the highest I have seen it go is around 98 or so. It has never been higher than 100 like some of you have seen.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> EVGA here and rock solid at 1150mhz as well, in both K-Boost and no K-Boost. I just did a few runs of the Metro 2033 Bench and still no down-throttling. Also ran a bit more Crysis 3 and no down-throttling.
> 
> Can someone explain the linking of Temp and PowerTarget? I have set to unlinked and had no issues and as mentioned above I get no down-throttling as of yet. My Power Target is set to 106, but in all my testing, games and benchmarks the highest I have seen it go is around 98 or so. It has never been higher than 100 like some of you have seen.


Your not running any kind of FPS limiters? Vsync, etc?

My TDP has never exceeded 95% and still throttles. Something really strange going on. I almost want to try using your BIOS to see if it fixes the card. It could just be that some cards shipped with slightly different BIOS.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Agreed completely. Also, I'll add - While it's discouraging to have a card that clocks slightly lower, put it into perspective - 1100 vs 1200 in games translates into 1 fps if that.
> 
> I can overclock my lightnings to nearly 1400, but it doesn't translate into a lot of additional performance for games. It's nice for benchmarking, but not necessary really - my clockspeeds during games are lower just because the difference in power consumption and heat isn't worth it unless i'm going for a 3dmark record. And 1.4V 1400mhz my lightnings definitely guzzle power like crazy.
> 
> I can say i'd be perfectly happy with 1100mhz SLI titans


Good points. I'm enjoying my amazingly smooth gameplay experience. I just hate the throttling though. I'm not used to this crap.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Your not running any kind of FPS limiters? Vsync, etc?
> 
> My TDP has never exceeded 95% and still throttles. Something really strange going on. I almost want to try using your BIOS to see if it fixes the card. It could just be that some cards shipped with slightly different BIOS.


Nope, no V-sync. Only used V-Sync once and that was when I was playing Crysis 3 since I hate screen tearing. But in all the benches and in-game bench marks I have it off. On the NVCP I have it set to default which is use whatever the 3d application uses. I also do not have any FPS limiters going on as well.

I did just do a run of Mafia 2 and did get a throttle for the first time. It happens in the same exact area, but it is not a demanding scene. When reviewing my graphs, voltage goes down at the same spot that the Mhz on the core go down. I did 2 runs to ensure and it only throttles for about 5 seconds and both MHz and Voltage dip then it shoots back up to 1150mhz. Out of all my testing this is the first time I seen it drop and when it did drop it dropped to the base clock as did the voltage. But everything else it does not throttle. So, I can say that I have something that makes my card throttle.

Can anyone answer a Bus Speed question. When I had my GTX-690 it showed that it was running the bus speed at 3.0 on my Asus Rampage IV Extreme, but with the Titan it is showing on GPU-Z as 2.0. Just curious why the 690 would show 3.0, but the Titan as 2.0.


----------



## Stateless

I am posting over a Evga.com as well and a user on that site shows the following for his Voltage. The top is mine as posted here earlier and the one under it is his. Not sure why we have different voltage levels and wondering if anyone else can check it out:

Stateless:
+13 which is the first level you can get nets you 1.167v on the monitoring software
+25 which is the second setting nets you 1.187v on the monitoring software.
+38 which is the highest setting also nets you 1.187v on the monitoring software, unless this is a glitch in the way it reads to voltage.

Evga Forum User:
Interesting....
+13mv gives me 1.175v
+25mv gives me 1.175v
+38mv gives me 1.200v
I've noticed, at least on my card, that using 1.200v setting brings the card up to the max 106% power limit much quicker. Using the +13mv setting might be just enough to make that little extra OC stable but also not hitting the power limit as quick.


----------



## dph314

Finally got around to playing some games









I finally started Crysis 3 too. It's pretty sweet so far. And the Titans are destroying it. Tonight we toast to Yerli giving us something to actually need our Titans for









Yeah, they're kicking ass so far. Maxed with 2X SMAA, bouncing between 95-120fps (framerate cap), but averaging about 100fps no problem. Both steady at 1150mhz/6400mhz (actual in-game clocks, +100/+200 offset on each). Would love to see how my 680s would've done, but oh well


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I am posting over a Evga.com as well and a user on that site shows the following for his Voltage. The top is mine as posted here earlier and the one under it is his. Not sure why we have different voltage levels and wondering if anyone else can check it out:
> 
> Stateless:
> +13 which is the first level you can get nets you 1.167v on the monitoring software
> +25 which is the second setting nets you 1.187v on the monitoring software.
> +38 which is the highest setting also nets you 1.187v on the monitoring software, unless this is a glitch in the way it reads to voltage.
> 
> Evga Forum User:
> Interesting....
> +13mv gives me 1.175v
> +25mv gives me 1.175v
> +38mv gives me 1.200v
> I've noticed, at least on my card, that using 1.200v setting brings the card up to the max 106% power limit much quicker. Using the +13mv setting might be just enough to make that little extra OC stable but also not hitting the power limit as quick.


Already tried that on my card. I set +0mv and throttling was the same. If I let Valley run for an extended period it will pretty much just sit at 1071MHz when my max boost is 1163. I tried lower max boost to about 1150, and it still lowers to 1071MHz. It seems like (on my card) if the card is fully loaded for an extended period it likes to go to 1071MHz.

If I set the card to stock it's pretty much a solid 1*0*50 in Heaven/Valley, however in some games it'll throttle all the way down to like 968!

Power Limit never exceeds 95% on my card. This leaves me to believe:
1) My card is faulty and is not getting the power to reach it's maximum TDP, resulting in early throttling.
2) Drivers are somehow affecting/limiting my card but not yours.
3) BIOS are different.
4) TITANS are not designed to perform the same, afterall they are "failed" tesla cards. Depending on how "fail" they are, may result in very different results.

I really hope its 2 or 3... it seems like many people have the same throttling as me, and then there's the other group that gets a solid 1150MHz regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Finally got around to playing some games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally started Crysis 3 too. It's pretty sweet so far. And the Titans are destroying it. Tonight we toast to Yerli giving us something to actually need our Titans for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're kicking ass so far. Maxed with 2X SMAA, bouncing between 95-120fps (framerate cap), but averaging about 100fps no problem. Both steady at 1150mhz/6400mhz (actual in-game clocks, +100/+200 offset on each). Would love to see how my 680s would've done, but oh well


How did you get your throttling card to stick at 1150MHz? Your second card is forcing it to?

That right there would prove its BIOS or Software related, and that card itself can handle it.


----------



## jassilamba

Kind of off topic but I wanted to share this picture I took at MicroCenter here as they have decided to mark the price on a GPU SOOOO high (has to be a mistake) that buying a Titan feels like chum change:


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Kind of off topic but I wanted to share this picture I took at MicroCenter here as they have decided to mark the price on a GPU SOOOO high (has to be a mistake) that buying a Titan feels like chum change:


They must have meant 399 still a ridiculous price.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Already tried that on my card. I set +0mv and throttling was the same. If I let Valley run for an extended period it will pretty much just sit at 1071MHz when my max boost is 1163. I tried lower max boost to about 1150, and it still lowers to 1071MHz. It seems like (on my card) if the card is fully loaded for an extended period it likes to go to 1071MHz.
> 
> If I set the card to stock it's pretty much a solid 1*0*50 in Heaven/Valley, however in some games it'll throttle all the way down to like 968!
> 
> Power Limit never exceeds 95% on my card. This leaves me to believe:
> 1) My card is faulty and is not getting the power to reach it's maximum TDP, resulting in early throttling.
> 2) Drivers are somehow affecting/limiting my card but not yours.
> 3) BIOS are different.
> 4) TITANS are not designed to perform the same, afterall they are "failed" tesla cards. Depending on how "fail" they are, may result in very different results.
> 
> I really hope its 2 or 3... it seems like many people have the same throttling as me, and then there's the other group that gets a solid 1150MHz regardless.
> How did you get your throttling card to stick at 1150MHz? Your second card is forcing it to?
> 
> That right there would prove its BIOS or Software related, and that card itself can handle it.


What is your Bios version?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What is your Bios version?


80.10.2C.00.90 (P2083-0010)


----------



## DADDYDC650

After 2 days of heavy gaming usage @ 1080p 60hz (42" S-IPS HDTV, low input lag), I'd have to say that I'm spoiled. I've tried 2x 7970s @ 1150Mhz and 2 x 680 Lightnings @ 1300/7.1Ghz and although these setups are faster than 1 Titan, the compatibility issues outweigh the fact that all my games now run great at my resolution without issue and that's including Crysis 3/Far Cry 3 as well as older titles. I'm just hoping that MSI doesn't announce a Titan Lightning because my OCD will kick it big time!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> How did you get your throttling card to stick at 1150MHz? Your second card is forcing it to?
> 
> That right there would prove its BIOS or Software related, and that card itself can handle it.


Just depends on the app/game I guess. It still goes down 13mhz for a second or two here and there. But it looks nothing like my Sleeping Dogs bench or anything like that. Try running that if anyone thinks their card doesn't throttle









But yeah, they're both 1150mhz 90% of the time. Smackin' Crysis around like a .99 cent ho


----------



## Gregster

Thought this maybe of some use to those who surround game or are thinking of surround gaming.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Just depends on the app/game I guess. It still goes down 13mhz for a second or two here and there. But it looks nothing like my Sleeping Dogs bench or anything like that. Try running that if anyone thinks their card doesn't throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, they're both 1150mhz 90% of the time. Smackin' Crysis around like a .99 cent ho


I don't get it.

I launched 4 games just now, no vsync.. They all start off at 1163 or so then slowly go down to about 1071. I then enable vsync and launch some games. Some games stay at about 1150-1163, others just sit there at like 980! I assume this is because the card detects full power is not needed for 60FPS, so it uses lower clocks, however I have Prefer Maximum Performance set so it shouldn't do that. If I launch a game with vsync that I can't maintain 60fps in, Crysis 3 8x MSAA, then the card throttles down to 1071 again.

Basically if I don't stress my card enough, or too much, it uses lower clocks. I need about 70-90% GPU usage. If I actually *need* titans power, it won't actually use it. Infact, If I turn VSYNC off in FC3 I get spikes under 60FPS because the card starts to throttle. With VSYNC on, it's a steady 60FPS because the card uses it's max clocks (85% GPU Usage). The card makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Backplates from EK go on sale March 7th, you can preorder right now. Purchased 2 last night, $30USD a piece as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I will take the EVGA ones as usual
> 
> Btw that score of 1242Mhz with lower temps is really really promising.
Click to expand...

Understand but my whole rig is EK and want to keep it consistent.


----------



## dealio

ran heaven, valley, and 3dmark11.. in that order


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I launched 4 games just now, no vsync.. They all start off at 1163 or so then slowly go down to about 1071. I then enable vsync and launch some games. Some games stay at about 1150-1163, others just sit there at like 980! I assume this is because the card detects full power is not needed for 60FPS, so it uses lower clocks, however I have Prefer Maximum Performance set so it shouldn't do that. If I launch a game with vsync that I can't maintain 60fps in, Crysis 3 8x MSAA, then the card throttles down to 1071 again.
> 
> Basically if I don't stress my card enough, or too much, it uses lower clocks. I need about 70-90% GPU usage. If I actually *need* titans power, it won't actually use it. Infact, If I turn VSYNC off in FC3 I get spikes under 60FPS because the card starts to throttle. With VSYNC on, it's a steady 60FPS because the card uses it's max clocks (85% GPU Usage). The card makes absolutely no sense.


I would try RMAing at that point. Couldn't hurt to try. Evga got have some gtx titans waiting for RMA purposes.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I would try RMAing at that point. Couldn't hurt to try. Evga got have some gtx titans waiting for RMA purposes.


Based on what a lot of reviews said, and that other users are experiencing the same i'm not so sure RMAing will fix it. A few reviews claimed their card started at a high clock then went down too. My actual benchmarks seems to match the scores of people claiming to run a consistent 1150MHz too.. which makes no sense to me.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Based on what a lot of reviews said, and that other users are experiencing the same i'm not so sure RMAing will fix it. A few reviews claimed their card started at a high clock then went down too. My actual benchmarks seems to match the scores of people claiming to run a consistent 1150MHz too.. which makes no sense to me.


And I doubt RMAing is even an option as long as the card can run at 837MHz during load... Nothing over that is guaranteed.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I would try RMAing at that point. Couldn't hurt to try. Evga got have some gtx titans waiting for RMA purposes.


Why would they let you RMA a card that works within specs.
Even if it acting weird while OC'ed there is really no reason as it was sold as 837 or a tad higher if SC edition and even while it throttles it stays above those specs.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I launched 4 games just now, no vsync.. They all start off at 1163 or so then slowly go down to about 1071. I then enable vsync and launch some games. Some games stay at about 1150-1163, others just sit there at like 980! I assume this is because the card detects full power is not needed for 60FPS, so it uses lower clocks, however I have Prefer Maximum Performance set so it shouldn't do that. If I launch a game with vsync that I can't maintain 60fps in, Crysis 3 8x MSAA, then the card throttles down to 1071 again.
> 
> Basically if I don't stress my card enough, or too much, it uses lower clocks. I need about 70-90% GPU usage. If I actually *need* titans power, it won't actually use it. Infact, If I turn VSYNC off in FC3 I get spikes under 60FPS because the card starts to throttle. With VSYNC on, it's a steady 60FPS because the card uses it's max clocks (85% GPU Usage). The card makes absolutely no sense.


Kepler has done this for a long time murlocke, even with maximum performance enabled in CP. My 680s have always done this in games that don't require full 100% load, however it is odd that you get crysis 3 throttling. My cards stay 100% boost speed in crysis 3 or any other game that is 90-100% GPU load. It is puzzling that it happens in crysis 3 to you.

Kepler cards (including the 600 series) will always downclock in 13mhz bins when the full GPU boost speed isn't required, it happens a lot in older games when vsync is turned on. My lightnings are stock clocked at 1202 and boost higher in most games - when vsync is on, in older games they will stay at 1202 mhz regardless of what my boost offset is set to. But in games that need the power such as crysis 3, I'm always at around 1345mhz with no downclocking or throttling. Kepler has technology that adapts the GPU speed based on what type of GPU load is required - if it is less than 100% and vsync is in, usually you will be at stock speed (not overclocked)

This is *not* abnormal behaviour for the Kepler series of chips - they really adjust bins depending on what GPU load is required. What *is* puzzling is that you get throttling in crysis 3 and synthetics, that never happens on my lightnings - if my cards output 90-100% load, they will always stay at full boost with no throttling. I presume there is an issue with your BIOS perhaps? or something else going on causing that....doesn't make sense. But yeah with vsync on in older games you will never get full boost speeds, even with maximum performance turned on in the control panel.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Based on what a lot of reviews said, and that other users are experiencing the same i'm not so sure RMAing will fix it. A few reviews claimed their card started at a high clock then went down too. My actual benchmarks seems to match the scores of people claiming to run a consistent 1150MHz too.. which makes no sense to me.


Damn.. i can only get 1071mhz stable with mine.









pumping +37mv and uping PT 106% does nothing for this card. Bad OC is not merits for RMA....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Why would they let you RMA a card that works within specs.
> Even if it acting weird while OC'ed there is really no reason as it was sold as 837 or a tad higher if SC edition and even while it throttles it stays above those specs.


Yeah i realized that after i posted.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Kepler has done this for a long time murlocke, even with maximum performance enabled in CP. My 680s have always done this in games that don't require full 100% load, however it is odd that you get crysis 3 throttling. My cards stay 100% boost speed in crysis 3 or any other game that is 90-100% GPU load. It is puzzling that it happens in crysis 3 to you.
> 
> Kepler cards (including the 600 series) will always downclock in 13mhz bins when the full GPU boost speed isn't required, it happens a lot in older games when vsync is turned on. My lightnings are stock clocked at 1202 and boost higher in most games - when vsync is on, in older games they will stay at 1202 mhz regardless of what my boost offset is set to. But in games that need the power such as crysis 3, I'm always at around 1345mhz with no downclocking or throttling. Kepler has technology that adapts the GPU speed based on what type of GPU load is required - if it is less than 100% and vsync is in, usually you will be at stock speed (not overclocked)


My 680 didn't declock when fully loaded either, it's new with GPU Boost 2.0/Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Damn.. i can only get 1071mhz stable with mine.


Sounds like mine.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My 680 didn't declock when fully loaded either, it's new with GPU Boost 2.0/Titan.
> Sounds like mine.


You know, the more I hear about GPU boost 2.0 - I kinda wish they had kept GPU boost 1.0 for the GK110









Sounds like it would have been more ideal, because maintaining 70C or lower usually isn't difficult. Whereas you guys seem to be having a nightmare with GPU boost 2.0, and most
of the problems are mysterious because some cards have it and some don't!

Hopefully you get this worked out - a new unified driver should be out soon, maybe that will rectify the situation somewhat. Might be worth asking over @ the nvidia forums whether this is intended behaviour - honestly, fan speed affecting GPU boost sounds like total nonsense to me. I can't see that being intended, it is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> honestly, fan speed affecting GPU boost sounds like total nonsense to me. I can't see that being intended, it is completely ridiculous.


I don't see that fixing my card either way. I can set fan speed to a steady 50%, and the card still starts throttling before even reaching 70C. It's something else causing the throttling.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I don't see that fixing my card either way. I can set fan speed to a steady 50%, and the card still starts throttling before even reaching 70C. It's something else causing the throttling.


Same with mine! At 53c~64c range is when it starts throttling. I never get any where 80c or my Target Temp with my fan profile (1:1 Raito). Try setting the Default fan profile to see if it was my fan profile keeping me back but nope, still does it.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Infact, If I turn VSYNC off in FC3 I get spikes under 60FPS because the card starts to throttle. With VSYNC on, it's a steady 60FPS because the card uses it's max clocks (85% GPU Usage).


In this case, lower power target to keep the card steady. Perhaps it won't peak as high, but it'll avoid the dips maybe. Worth a shot possibly.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Same with mine! At 53c~64c range is when it starts throttling. I never get any where 80c or my Target Temp with my fan profile. 1:1 ratio.


Has anyone tried that asus BIOS on their EVGA card to see if it alleviates the throttling at all?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Has anyone tried that asus BIOS on their EVGA card to see if it alleviates the throttling at all?


I want to do this but if i have to RMA card later on i don't want screw myself out $1,000.







This would be interesting to see however.







Can EVGA see if you flash it with different bios even if you revert back before sending it off ? Just wondering.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> In this case, lower power target to keep the card steady. Perhaps it won't peak as high, but it'll avoid the dips maybe. Worth a shot possibly.


That was my first impression actually.









I tried setting voltage/TDP to stock, and running 1150MHz on the core. It still throttled even before reaching 70C. TDP on my card cannot seem to surpass 95%, i've never seen it utilize 96% in every game I tested.

Can someone list a program that uses 100% TDP on their TITAN with a picture to prove it? Then i'll see if mine does... If other Titans that aren't throttling as much are getting 100% TDP, then the fact this card cannot get over 95% TDP would justify an RMA. 100% is "within" spec.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I want to do this but if i have to RMA card later on i don't want screw myself out $1,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be interesting to see however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can EVGA see if you flash it with different bios even if you revert back before sending it off ? Just wondering.


You can flash it back, at least if it worked you'd know it's BIOS related and could complain to EVGA. If that's the case, EVGA would likely release "certified" BIOS that fix the issue.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> That was my first impression actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried setting voltage/TDP to stock, and running 1150MHz on the core. It still throttled even before reaching 70C. TDP on my card cannot seem to surpass 95%, i've never seen it utilize 96% in every game I tested.
> 
> Can someone list a program that uses 100% TDP on their TITAN with a picture to prove it? Then i'll see if mine does... If other Titans that aren't throttling as much are getting 100% TDP, then the fact this card cannot get over 95% TDP would justify an RMA. 100% is "within" spec.
> You can flash it back, at least if it worked you'd know it's BIOS related and could complain to EVGA. If that's the case, EVGA would likely release "certified" BIOS that fix the issue.


Mine hit 106% with the lower temps on 3dmark11 and 103% in valley. Both with 1202MHz with some throttling.


----------



## ukn69

Oh no 1st BSOD! Since the Titan is set to not go too high on voltage (even when set to max) because it won't (or isn't suppose to) go over the temp set, its fine maxing out the voltage isn't it? Trying it now, i'm assuming that's why I had a BSOD because needed more voltage. Temps were fine so doesn't seem to be that. Also side note, does anyone play with FXAA on in the panel? I haven't noticed much of an FPS gain in Farcry 3


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I run mine is SLI and surround. 1147Mhz is my highest completion of Valley but that was done at 1920*1080P.
> 
> I can rerun in surround later to see if it is the same but I expect it will be?


Please do. I need to know if it's Surround that is pushing down the max clocks due to the high-bandwidth requirement or if I just have crappy Titan's. If you could loop Valley 5 times at your highest core without crashing I'd consider that a fairly decent test.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I haven't flashed yet, I just see very noticeable improvements just by lowering the temps. Apparently lower temps also lower the measured power for some strange reason. But the card still hits the 106% power limit and then throttles, it just happens later.
> 
> Don't know what low temps + BIOS will do yet.


I'm fairly skeptical at this point that water blocks will do much good. I think we are running into a power delivery throttle/issue completely and not a heat issue. I can keep my Titan at 60 C or less with 85% fan and throttling and core clock cap come in very easy. The only way I could see water-blocks helping is to remove the "strain" of the fan power draw. (can't believe I am saying something so silly NVIDIA







). If you cannot raise the voltage, water blocks won't do any substantial core increase although may help with throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> +150 on core means nothing. We have no clue what speeds those are, what card you have, and what your card boosts too. Even upping your maximum voltage changes your maximum boost.
> 
> You have to tell us your boost clocks with k-boost enabled.


I would have thought people learned that with the 6xx series. Only talk about actual boosted frequencies, not what your "sliders" are set to in X program.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Mine hit 106% with the lower temps on 3dmark11 and 103% in valley. Both with 1202MHz with some throttling.


I ran valley for 3 minutes and the highest I saw was 93%.

I would say that this deems an RMA. I would consider 100% TDP "in spec". I could always call EVGA and see what they say...


----------



## Murlocke

K, I called EVGA. He said he has limited experience with the card but not utilizing 100% TDP is covered by warranty. They offered cross-ship and said I would get a brand new in-box card since this is less than 30 days old. Not sure what to think here. I'd like more input before I decided to do this.. and if other people are experiencing the same limited TDP usage then there may be a lot of "faulty" cards out there.

*Can people please run a Valley loop (at 106% TDP), post their max power usage %, and then say if their card experiences throttling or not?*


----------



## maarten12100

I don't see why Nvidia is screwing around with this boosting nonsense, I mean I just want a clock in 3 stages idle desktop(2d) and high(3d).
There should be no thing like boost clock only base clock then the nonsense of boosting when headroom is available there is always headroom available on stock cards!!!

What did we gain by those stupid boost functions... nothing except unclarity and throttling.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> K, I called EVGA. He said he has limited experience with the card but not utilizing 100% TDP is covered by warranty. They offered cross-ship and said I would get a brand new in-box card since this is less than 30 days old. Not sure what to think here. I'd like more input before I decided to do this.. and if other people are experiencing the same limited TDP usage then there may be a lot of "faulty" cards out there.
> 
> *Can people please run a Valley loop (at 106% TDP), post their max power usage %, and then say if their card experiences throttling or not?*


I can do this for you.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> K, I called EVGA. He said he has limited experience with the card but not utilizing 100% TDP is covered by warranty. They offered cross-ship and said I would get a brand new in-box card since this is less than 30 days old. Not sure what to think here. I'd like more input before I decided to do this.. and if other people are experiencing the same limited TDP usage then there may be a lot of "faulty" cards out there.
> 
> *Can people please run a Valley loop (at 106% TDP), post their max power usage %, and then say if their card experiences throttling or not?*


Will report back.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can do this for you.


Your missing the most important part though.. what was their TDP usage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I don't see why Nvidia is screwing around with this boosting nonsense, I mean I just want a clock in 3 stages idle desktop(2d) and high(3d).
> There should be no thing like boost clock only base clock then the nonsense of boosting when headroom is available there is always headroom available on stock cards!!!
> 
> What did we gain by those stupid boost functions... nothing except unclarity and throttling.


Yea. I agree, this stuff is stupid. We should be able to disable boost and overclock manually while forcing a constant core speed.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can do this for you.


1387 core clock with 2 cards in SLI


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So who has the brass ones to flash to a 150% TP bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God i wish i had a titan right now. I wonder if newegg has any in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUSTITAN150.zip 131k .zip file


Why did I have to sift through so many pages to find this?

Why haven't any of you pansies tried this out yet?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Why did I have to sift through so many pages to find this?
> 
> Why haven't any of you pansies tried this out yet?


Increasing the TDP limit does nothing when some cards aren't even utilizing 100% TDP (due to leakage, or whatever is happening).


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Increasing the TDP limit does nothing when some cards aren't even utilizing 100% TDP (due to leakage, or whatever is happening).


There is only one way to be sure.









I would like to see some power usage graphs in afterburner when running Heaven or Valley to see if it throttles. I'm wondering if this is a universal issue or what.

Also, where did that bios come from? Who modded it?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Increasing the TDP limit does nothing when some cards aren't even utilizing 100% TDP (due to leakage, or whatever is happening).


Run that "low TDP" card with auto-fan by itself with demanding settings. Then report back, I bet you will see higher TDP.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 80.10.2C.00.90 (P2083-0010)


Hmmmm My Bios is different:

80.10.2C.00.92 (P2083-0010)

It seems like my Bios is a bit newer on this particular card. I have not had a chance to plug in the other card yet. I am not sure what serial numbers mean, but the one plugged in has a higher serial number than the one sitting in it's box still. One came from newegg one from evga directly, both are evga brand. I just hope the other one with a lower serial number has the same bios.

I just ran 2 hours of Crysis 3 and no downclocking, still remained at constant 1150mhz. Also ran 30 minutes of the New Dawn demo (looks amazing) and no downclocking. I played some Rage and that did have some dips however, but not sure if that was just the game or what because my card never exceeded my normal temp thresh-hold nor did power go up.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Run that "low TDP" card with auto-fan by itself with demanding settings. Then report back, I bet you will see higher TDP.


Nope. GPU temp low, fan at minimum, TDP not even close to 100% or 106%. This is in Heaven. I could try reseating my PCI-E connections... but I *highly* doubt that's it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Hmmmm My Bios is different:
> 
> 80.10.2C.00.92 (P2083-0010)
> 
> It seems like my Bios is a bit newer on this particular card. I have not had a chance to plug in the other card yet. I am not sure what serial numbers mean, but the one plugged in has a higher serial number than the one sitting in it's box still. One came from newegg one from evga directly, both are evga brand. I just hope the other one with a lower serial number has the same bios.
> 
> I just ran 2 hours of Crysis 3 and no downclocking, still remained at constant 1150mhz. Also ran 30 minutes of the New Dawn demo (looks amazing) and no downclocking. I played some Rage and that did have some dips however, but not sure if that was just the game or what because my card never exceeded my normal temp thresh-hold nor did power go up.


My card is SC so that's (probably) the difference. I'm still waiting for others to flash.









Hurry up and try the other card!


----------



## Fallendreams

+130 core(Skips and pause's during the benchmark)


+100core


STOCK


Never hit 100% TDP.


----------



## Murlocke

OK, so that's 2 people experiencing massive downthrottling and both cards don't seem capable of 100% TDP. Would like to see some results from people not experiencing downthrottling. Seems like faulty cards at this point.

On a side note, fallen you seem to be able to get 1124MHz pretty steady. I can't even do that.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> OK, so that's 2 people experiencing massive downthrottling and both cards don't seem capable of 100% TDP. Would like to see some results from people not experiencing downthrottling. Seems like faulty cards at this point.










Let me know what you end up doing... i most likey follow. Good thing i bought adv rma from EVGA.


----------



## kleinbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Lower temps does nothing for me. That screen shot I posted for EVGA_Jacob the other day...temp was up to 59C, and it throttled a little more than it does when it gets up to 80C. So, I'm back to thinking it's the fan speed, but then I get throttling with Power % in the 90's. So...I'm back to having no clue what to think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be _more_ than happy with Titan SLI, even coming from those Lightnings. I didn't add SLI to the charts yet, but you can get the idea from single-card comparisons. I compared to a 1411mhz/6500mhz Lightning in addition to reference, for those of us wondering if it would still be worth it to upgrade from a high-clocking 680 Lightning (these are before I got to OCing the memory too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Insane increase in power-hungry games like Metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just wondering what resolution those games were played at? I game at 1440p and I'm between a Lightning and possibly a Titan (my wallet will be much happier if I chose the Lightning)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you end up doing... i most likey follow. Good thing i bought adv rma from EVGA.


I don't know how I feel spending $29.99 just for cross-ship and pre-paid ground. That's a huge rip, but sadly I don't have a backup card. If I knew I'd get a card that didn't do this back, i'd definitely do it...


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I ran valley for 3 minutes and the highest I saw was 93%.
> 
> I would say that this deems an RMA. I would consider 100% TDP "in spec". I could always call EVGA and see what they say...


While mine does not throttle down and stays at 1150mhz, my TDP in Valley tops out around the same. I will do another run in a little bit after a fresh reboot and let it run for a while to see what the TDP is, but if memory serves me, it topped out around 93% or so as well. This is at 1080p full settings.


----------



## Kane2207

I have an Asus card, am just running New Dawn now, will post back for a comparison in another 20 minutes or so


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> While mine does not throttle down and stays at 1150mhz, my TDP in Valley tops out around the same. I will do another run in a little bit after a fresh reboot and let it run for a while to see what the TDP is, but if memory serves me, it topped out around 93% or so as well. This is at 1080p full settings.


I'm not sure if this is good news or bad news.









Good news: Cards may not be faulty
Bad news: What the heck is causing the throttling then?


----------



## Stateless

Ok this is weird. I was just running 3dmark11 in Extreme Mode and using the Full 3dmark 11 Experience. I run it at full screen and have my Precision Monitor large to see what is happening after I exit the program. My card did throttle a little and when comparing the mhz to the tdp, it downthrottled a bit to 1110 when TDP was at 103-106.

Here is the kicker. I did this after a fresh restart and nothing else ran. When I exited 3dmark11 it shows that my max Power% hit 109! How is that possible?


----------



## Kane2207

2560x1440 Asus, no vsync or anything else:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OK, so I ran the Valley bench again and then took a screen shot after it ran for Murlocke. As you can see my card hits 104% TDP and never really throttles that much below 1189MHz during the whole run (fluctuates between 1176 and 1189 the whole run). Your card definitely seems like a bad clocker.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Ok this is weird. I was just running 3dmark11 in Extreme Mode and using the Full 3dmark 11 Experience. I run it at full screen and have my Precision Monitor large to see what is happening after I exit the program. My card did throttle a little and when comparing the mhz to the tdp, it downthrottled a bit to 1110 when TDP was at 103-106.
> 
> Here is the kicker. I did this after a fresh restart and nothing else ran. When I exited 3dmark11 it shows that my max Power% hit 109! How is that possible?


Let me d/l 3DMark11 and try.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> 2560x1440 Asus, no vsync or anything else:


GPU Usage is at 75%. Whatever you are using to load the card isn't using all of your GPU so no throttling will happen. Nevermind, i'm dumb.. that seems to be one beast of a card.

EDIT: Why does multi-quote sometimes double post...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OK, so I ran the Valley bench again and then took a screen shot after it ran for Murlocke. As you can see my card hits 104% TDP and never really throttles that much below 1189MHz during the whole run (fluctuates between 1176 and 1189 the whole run). Your card definitely seems like a bad clocker.


Can you give me your exact OC settings?


----------



## Stateless

Ok I ran Valley at 1080p, Extreme settings:

Max TDP hit 109 (Bizarre). As me and my fiance were watching it, it mainly jumped from 93-98% with a few at 100% and the real odd above 100%. Following the graph, it appears that it hit the 109 shortly after it did it's run. I let it run for 3 full loops and looking at the graph I can see sporadic 100%'s, but not much above that, but Precision does show a max of 109tdp.

Speed wise and power wise it stayed rock solid at 1150mhz and 1.187v which is the max for me in Precision. I may download Afterburner to see what it does for the voltage as screen shots that i have seen are mainly of Afterburner showing the 1.2v.

Hope this info helps!


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> 2560x1440 Asus, no vsync or anything else:


It looks great. I hope my Asus will be the same







. Can you post the exact settings you used?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Can you give me your exact OC settings?


----------



## Murlocke

First two 3DMark 11 "full experience" scenes on Extreme. I saw a little higher TDP, not as high as him though, and look at how badly my core is downclocking (I have it set to 1163 according to K-boost).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Your exact settings on my EVGA SC (Same as you I believe) in Valley:



This card has to be faulty, along with many others... That's the only conclusion I can come too.


----------



## Stateless

Just realized I never posted a pic to show that I am a legit owner and to be added to the club...


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> It looks great. I hope my Asus will be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can you post the exact settings you used?


No worries, MSI settings using 3.0 beta 5:



Temp limit is set as priority at 90C

Valley for anyone who's interested, 5 passes, 2560x1440, highest preset on the freebie edition with 4x AA (slightly different fan curve this time though to try to keep it under 70C, room temp is ~24C)



Although it's losing a few MHz, I'm more than happy with the card, it's twice the performance of my old 570s with none of the SLI issues plus I no longer have to worry about the VRAM being an issue. Uses less juice and is quieter to boot.

All I need to do now is convince the missus that a second one is absolutely necessary


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Although it's losing a few MHz, I'm more than happy with the card, it's twice the performance of my old 570s with none of the SLI issues plus I no longer have to worry about the VRAM being an issue. Uses less juice and is quieter to boot.
> 
> All I need to do now is convince the missus that a second one is absolutely necessary


Your exceeding 80% fan, causing some pretty big throttling now. Looks like my card at 30% fan. You went from 1176 with no throttling, to 1124 by just adjusting the fan? For $1000 this feels insanely cheap.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Your exceeding 80% fan, causing some pretty big throttling now. Looks like my card at 30% fan. You went from 1176 with no throttling, to 1124 by just adjusting the fan? For $1000 this feels insanely cheap.


I wonder if the fan causing throttling is an EVGA only thing? His clockspeed seems more steady than others...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Your exceeding 80% fan, causing some pretty big throttling now. Looks like my card at 30% fan. You went from 1176 with no throttling, to 1124 by just adjusting the fan? For $1000 this feels insanely cheap.


What settings are you using in precision since you also have SC and the same power issues as me, I've never even seen mine go above 94.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Your exceeding 80% fan, causing some pretty big throttling now. Looks like my card at 30% fan. You went from 1176 with no throttling, to 1124 by just adjusting the fan? For $1000 this feels insanely cheap.


Now re-running valley for you, fan should kick in 80+ @85C (I don't fancy cooking it in my 700D







) plus added 8xAA this time.

Then I really need to go to bed, it's 2:20am lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Unfortunately I've found that letting the card cook is the best way to mitigate throttling. I run default fan setting for my best runs...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> What settings are you using in precision since you also have SC and the same power issues as me, I've never even seen mine go above 94.


I've tried every setting posted in the thread with no good results.

This is what I use:
+37mv
106% TDP
85C Temp
+80 Core (1163 according to K-boost)
+250 Memory
Auto Fan (Also have a custom fan curve that keeps the card at 77-79C, but doesn't seem to hurt or help throttling)

+90 core requires me to turn memory down to about 150 for it to be stable. In most apps I tested 80/250 is faster than 90/150 (surprisely).


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Just realized I never posted a pic to show that I am a legit owner and to be added to the club...


Where did you purchase them from?


----------



## Kane2207

Here you go, it stayed under 80% fan speed



I really need to go to bed now, otherwise I'll be staring at a screen like a zombie for hours at work


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Why are you guys complaining here and not Nvidia forums or Evga forums? I don't see one report of any Titan throttle issue on either forum.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Here you go, it stayed under 80% fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to go to bed now, otherwise I'll be staring at a screen like a zombie for hours at work


Thanks, that's a nice card. 1150MHz lowest down clock even at those fan speeds...

Should of kept my ASUS Preorder... Seems like most people having issues are on EVGA SC versions. I still wonder if flashing BIOS with a "working" card will fix it.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I've tried every setting posted in the thread with no good results.
> 
> This is what I use:
> +37mv
> 106% TDP
> 85C Temp
> +80 Core (1163 according to K-boost)
> +250 Memory
> Auto Fan (Also have a custom fan curve that keeps the card at 77-79C, but doesn't seem to hurt or help throttling)
> 
> +90 core requires me to turn memory down to about 150 for it to be stable. In most apps I tested 80/250 is faster than 90/150 (surprisely).


With the same settings as yours a almost never above 93-94 like twice 98 and a 101, never seen the 98's or the 101 before on my card.



I'm going to try that asus bios and see what I get with the same settings, then I will try my second (stock) titan, haven't tested that one yet


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> With the same settings as yours a almost never above 93-94 like twice 98 and a 101, never seen the 98's or the 101 before on my card.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try that asus bios and see what I get with the same settings, then I will try my second (stock) titan, haven't tested that one yet


Looking forward to the results, i've been eyeing that 150% TDP ASUS BIOS for awhile. Definitely don't use 150% though, think the highest i'd go is 114%.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Thanks, that's a nice card. 1150MHz lowest down clock even at those fan speeds...
> 
> Should of kept my ASUS Preorder... Seems like most people having issues are on EVGA SC versions. I still wonder if flashing BIOS with a "working" card will fix it.


Why wouldn't you start a thread on evga forums?

The asus and evga cards are exactly the same. You could try a different bios.


----------



## Kane2207

Just a quick question (I do really need to go lol), is that BIOS floating around modded or from a proper Asus card? If it's a 'modded' EVGA one, would it be better for me to take a back up of mine and post it here? I mean, technically all these cards should be identical right? Apart from variations in the silicon itself and the BIOS files or am I just being thick?

Version is 80.10.2C.00.06 (P2083-0010), fresh extract with GPU-Z:

1005.zip 130k .zip file


Please be aware though *I am in no way responsible if you brick your card!*

Night, night all









Edit: Grammar


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Why wouldn't you start a thread on evga forums?
> 
> The asus and evga cards are exactly the same. You could try a different bios.


EVGA Jacob already posted here claiming his card does not throttle like ours. He kinda disappeared after we showed him our results though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Just a quick question (I do really need to go lol), is that BIOS floating around modded or from a proper Asus card? If it's a 'modded' EVGA one, would it be better for me to take a back up of mine and post it here? I mean, technical all these cards should be identical right? Apart from variations in the silicon itself and the BIOS files or am I just being thick?
> 
> Version is 80.10.2C.00.06 (P2083-0010), fresh extract with GPU-Z:
> 
> 1005.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> 
> Please be aware though *I am in no way responsible if you brick your card!*
> 
> Night, night all


Thanks. May try it. You can also re-flash a card blind, it's pretty much impossible to ruin a GPU with flashing BIOS.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Its a modded asus bios. I'm sure that it came from someone on XS. Personally, I would just use the test version of kepler bios editor and mod my own bios.

These cards are all exactly the same and manufactured by the same people. The only difference is the bios and I doubt that is all that different.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> EVGA Jacob already posted here claiming his card does not throttle like ours. He kinda disappeared after we showed him our results though...
> Thanks. May try it. You can also re-flash a card blind, it's pretty much impossible to ruin a GPU with flashing BIOS.


Let me know if you flash the bios and it works. If not i will just go for RMA to see what happens. Worth a shot right ?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> EVGA Jacob already posted here claiming his card does not throttle like ours. He kinda disappeared after we showed him our results though...


Why not start a thread there and start asking questions? I'm sure that they'll be more likely to address it.

I'm sure interested to see what exactly casues these cards to throttle. I know with 680 and 670 if you could keep temps in check they would just sit at their max oc if need, that was nice and is sort of what I had expected here.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Thanks. May try it. You can also re-flash a card blind, it's pretty much impossible to ruin a GPU with flashing BIOS.


Ha, fair enough, flash away then bud, I know nothing of the process as I've never had to but if it's recoverable it might be worth a bash.

I've never bricked anything I've ever flashed but I've seen plenty of people that decided to skim-read a process and fubar expensive toys


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Let me know if you flash the bios and it works. If not i will just go for RMA to see what happens. Worth a shot right ?


I will wait for the next driver release before RMAing, assuming it comes out in the next 30 days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Ha, fair enough, flash away then bud, I know nothing of the process as I've never had to but if it's recoverable it might be worth a bash.
> 
> I've never bricked anything I've ever flashed but I've seen plenty of people that decided to skim-read a process and fubar expensive toys


Waiting to heard msbredin's results with the 150% TDP ASUS BIOS. He's not back yet, not sure if that's a good sign.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> EVGA Jacob already posted here claiming his card does not throttle like ours. He kinda disappeared after we showed him our results though...
> Thanks. May try it. You can also re-flash a card blind, it's pretty much impossible to ruin a GPU with flashing BIOS.


Usually Jacob is pretty good about getting back to us. I'm guessing he went back to the office with the results before he says anything.


----------



## dealio

everyone run a quick 3dmark11 benchmark and post link in this thread for the lulz...bonus points if your mobo looks lame


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Looking forward to the results, i've been eyeing that 150% TDP ASUS BIOS for awhile. Definitely don't use 150% though, think the highest i'd go is 114%.


asus bios 106%:


asus bios 120%:


I have a bad feeling asic quality would show my card is poop. So much leakage.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I have a bad feeling asic quality would show my card is poop. So much leakage.


Yea, I also get throttling at stock. My card is actually worse than yours by quite a bit it seems. You lose about 20-25MHz it looks like, i'm losing 75MHz up to 100MHz at times. TDP limit doesn't do anything when the card can't even handle it's own default 100% limit. Just insane they allowed this type of quality on a $1000 GPU.

Starting to have doubts it's driver related. Fact my card throttles on stock and isn't ever reaching 100% TDP is enough to warrant an RMA for me.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Why not start a thread there and start asking questions? I'm sure that they'll be more likely to address it.
> 
> I'm sure interested to see what exactly casues these cards to throttle. I know with 680 and 670 if you could keep temps in check they would just sit at their max oc if need, that was nice and is sort of what I had expected here.


I'm really leaning towards agreeing with this. EVGA models seem to be the biggest common denominator from what i've seen with throttling.

On the other hand, very few people have asus cards. Hmm. Hard to say, but definitely worth asking over at the EVGA board.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I have a bad feeling asic quality would show my card is poop. So much leakage.


Here's my throttling at +80 core. 1163MHz throttle to 1097MHz. It's not just going back between 2 brackets like yours, it's all over the place. Compared to mine, i'd almost consider yours acceptable.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Here's my throttling at +80 core. 1163MHz throttle to 1097MHz. It's not just going back between 2 brackets like yours, it's all over the place. Compared to mine, i'd almost consider yours acceptable.


Pretty much how mine is. 1097-1149. I can get to 1167-1175 if I OC no memory. but I've seen alot more beneift to letting it adjust the core, and OC the memory. (EVGA SC) Right now it sits at +100c, and +675 mem which got me 3056 in Valley. Where as +125c, +0memory only got me around 2900.

My voltages are wacko too. They are never steady at 1.2. Some times they even dip below 1.13. Which is frustrating because the card then becomes unstable at higher core clocks. Now if I run K-Boost I can maintain a higher core clock. But for some reason my valley benches are like 1500.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Pretty much how mine is. 1097-1149. I can get to 1167-1175 if I OC no memory. but I've seen alot more beneift to letting it adjust the core, and OC the memory. (EVGA SC) Right now it sits at +100c, and +675 mem which got me 3056 in Valley. Where as +125c, +0memory only got me around 2900.
> 
> My voltages are wacko too. They are never steady at 1.2. Some times they even dip below 1.13. Which is frustrating because the card then becomes unstable at higher core clocks. Now if I run K-Boost I can maintain a higher core clock. But for some reason my valley benches are like 1500.


Keep in mind +125 on the core is like 1212 maximum boost on a SC card, so if you ever run games with vsync or older games, you'll probably get arifacts/crashing even if you don't in Valley. I get crashing in FC3 with +37mv, 106% TDP, +100 on core, +0 on memory. I'm starting to think Valley/Heaven are awful for stability testing.

Hey, NVIDIA, can we please just go back to standard 2D and 3D clocks? Or at least have the option to disable boost and overclock ourselves? GPU Boost 2.0 is a massive flop in my opinion.


----------



## damstr

I agree. All this boost and offset bs is so confusing sometime I don't really know what my card is doing. I miss the old days where you would over clock and when you ran a game or bench it either ran at that speed the entire time or crashed. Haha


----------



## Phishy714

I just tried the ASUS bios 1005.rom that was linked a few pages back. Still experiencing the throttle, from 1189 to like 1137 ish.


----------



## FenixPD

Unigine Valley 1.0

Here is my EVGA SC TITAN and EVGA TITAN with flashed SC BIOS. Card on top gets hotter so fan runs a little faster causing the clocks to drop but lowest drop I got as seen in the picture was 1163mhz and the second card dropped to 1189mhz. I think these are a good pair of cards I just need to get water cooling now!


----------



## B rad

I was using my cards in a cold environment, like 10F ambient. 1 card would throttle even though the temp of card was 20C. When this happens the voltage goes down as well. Also anyone notice using precision that the clocks will go up if you increase the voltage after increasing the clock speed.
What I think is nvidia has greatly restricted the voltage, made it not easy to increase and perhaps crappy voltage regulation thus the throttling is not GPU heat but maybe vreg heat or just poor voltage regulation, the chip is screaming for more power and nvidia only allowed enough to operate with in nvidia specs and no higher. Just an idea. I say this because I pretty much eliminated GPU heat as the problem.


----------



## Murlocke

This is why I don't post on other forums:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533339/geforce-drivers/titan-cannot-break-95-tdp-massive-throttling/

Way to many clueless people that think they know what's going on with TITAN cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley 1.0
> 
> Here is my EVGA SC TITAN and EVGA TITAN with flashed SC BIOS. Card on top gets hotter so fan runs a little faster causing the clocks to drop but lowest drop I got as seen in the picture was 1163mhz and the second card dropped to 1189mhz. I think these are a good pair of cards I just need to get water cooling now!


With that image i've figured out why you aren't getting throttling. It's because in SLI you rarely utilize cards to 99% like you do with a single GPU.

Look at your GPU usage. If I mimmick that type of usage on my Titan I also don't get throttling, only happens when the card is under pressure (which is sadly the most important time for the card to perform at it's peak...). No idea what they were thinking with GPU Boost 2.0.

Also, have you tried FC3 on those settings?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B rad*
> 
> I was using my cards in a cold environment, like 10F ambient. 1 card would throttle even though the temp of card was 20C. When this happens the voltage goes down as well. Also anyone notice using precision that the clocks will go up if you increase the voltage after increasing the clock speed.
> What I think is nvidia has greatly restricted the voltage, made it not easy to increase and perhaps crappy voltage regulation thus the throttling is not GPU heat but maybe vreg heat or just poor voltage regulation, the chip is screaming for more power and nvidia only allowed enough to operate with in nvidia specs and no higher. Just an idea. I say this because I pretty much eliminated GPU heat as the problem.


The unthrottled version of the Titan will be called GTX 780. BANDITS!!!!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> The unthrottled version of the Titan will be called GTX 780. BANDITS!!!!


GTX 780 = GTX Titan minus the unnecessary amount of compute shaders.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> GTX 780 = GTX Titan minus the unnecessary amount of compute shaders.


GTX 780 will equal a 680 plus 15%

BUT this is the TITAN THREAD, you can find a 780 thread can't you guys????


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> The unthrottled version of the Titan will be called GTX 780. BANDITS!!!!


You mean the dumb card


----------



## hatlesschimp

I'm calling it now. There is potential in this card and a person that's a lot smarter than me will figure out how to hack it and unleash it. it might take a hardware mod or maybe in the software. But im sure someone who knows transistors and capacitors will nut something out. it will happen just a matter of how long.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> GTX 780 will equal a 680 plus 15%
> 
> BUT this is the TITAN THREAD, you can find a 780 thread can't you guys????


Dont start! I'm a friendly!!! LOL

At least most people here have their cards! Mine haven't even shipped yet from NCIX and I'm in Australia! I fly out for work on Wednesday and wont be back for 2 weeks and i still think by that time they wont have arrived!


----------



## FenixPD

1137mhz core on both cards with 319mhz memory on both. No voltage increase.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This is why I don't post on other forums:
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533339/geforce-drivers/titan-cannot-break-95-tdp-massive-throttling/
> 
> Way to many clueless people that think they know what's going on with TITAN cards.
> With that image i've figured out why you aren't getting throttling. It's because in SLI you rarely utilize cards to 99% like you do with a single GPU.
> 
> Look at your GPU usage. If I mimmick that type of usage on my Titan I also don't get throttling, only happens when the card is under pressure (which is sadly the most important time for the card to perform at it's peak...). No idea what they were thinking with GPU Boost 2.0.
> 
> Also, have you tried FC3 on those settings?


I have not tried FC3 I do not have it for PC but I did run Crysis 3 and the core did not drop anywhere near as much as valley and was pretty consistent at 1202mhz. Lowest I spotted was 1189mhz for the top card. Bottom card stayed 1202 the whole time. Sometimes my GPU usage can peak at 100. I still get throttling but it is not super aggressive.

I'm sure I can get the cards to throttle down to the same amount that happened in unigine valley but instead in crysis 3 if I play for a while but I only played for a few minutes.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> I have not tried FC3 I do not have it for PC but I did run Crysis 3 and the core did not drop anywhere near as much as valley and was pretty consistent at 1202mhz. Lowest I spotted was 1189mhz for the top card. Bottom card stayed 1202 the whole time. Sometimes my GPU usage can peak at 100. I still get throttling but it is not super aggressive.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the cards to throttle down to the same amount that happened in unigine valley but instead in crysis 3 if I play for a while but I only played for a few minutes.


I'm just really surprised your SCs can run at 1202 and 1189 (even if they throttle some). I get crashing in FC3 with 1176 (+100 core/+0 on mem) on my single SC, but I can run Valley up to 1202 without crashing. Dunno what FC3 does differently but it seems to bring out stability issues in my card.


----------



## ChronoBodi

i am getting my Asus Titan coming in this week, but cannot test it til the weekend... Everyone went straight for the EVGAS?


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm just really surprised your SCs can run at 1202 and 1189 (even if they throttle some). I get crashing in FC3 with 1176 (+100 core/+0 on mem) on my single SC, but I can run Valley up to 1202 without crashing. Dunno what FC3 does differently but it seems to bring out stability issues in my card.


Some games can bring out stability issues quickly. I usually run the first crysis for a while to check for stability. This seems to work well for me and some others on this thread. The funny thing is it can run at 1202 and 1189 but when I look closely at the vegetation far in the back ground of unigine valley I can seem some flickering in the trees during some parts. The cards can run for ever in valley and never crash but seeing the flickering tells me something is not stable. I will keep the settings as is though until it crashes but during several tests It has never crashed with max voltage and 1202 on the cores.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i am getting my Asus Titan coming in this week, but cannot test it til the weekend... Everyone went straight for the EVGAS?


I would have went with asus had they been in stock first. Cards seem to be mostly identical and cross flashing asus/evga bios doesn't do anything.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i am getting my Asus Titan coming in this week, but cannot test it til the weekend... Everyone went straight for the EVGAS?


Me personally. I had a huge fallout twice with ASUS RMA with my 680 DCUIIs. It made me regret my 3x MX239H AH-IPS purchases it was so bad. I will never purchase another ASUS product again. And buying a $1000 card from them? No way in hell. I'll take my chance with EVGA who has much better customer support.

Here was my post on Rage3D about it..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just got off the phone with ASUS RMA involving the GPU I sent in last week. They have had the product for 3 days now. It's been "in repair" for 3 days. (Asus Direct CUII 680 2GB).

Not only is it damn near impossible to get a hold of anyone over there but I just had this incredibly rude individual of hispanic, or indian accent who enlightly enjoyed to tell me that it will take 15 days for repair.

Cliffs:

Had to pay shipping to send in ASUS Direct CUII/fine whatever
Can't hardly EVER get ahold of anyone. Chat takes hours, phone support up to an hour in hold times.
Asked for a supervisor, was told why what do I expect him to do differently and was transfered to a voicemail
Will be receiving not a new product back, but a repaired product
Will take up to 15 days to repair product (guy seriously laughed when he told me this *** like I was a fool for expecting otherwise).

Got an email that it is being shipped back out today. 1.) there was suppose to be a technician email before it was shipped to upgrade it to next day, that did not happen. It is already shipped, and by standard Fedex. There is always suppose to be a description of repaired parts. Instead all it says is "Components replaced".

If this card comes back and has the same issue. Someone is going to have a beatdown.

Got the card back, had a bent backplate


----------



## belement

Asus Titan owner here and I have the same throttling issues as the EVGA guys, I have been playing with the card a lot in Furmark burn in test which seems to stress the card well. I never get the card above 100% tdp and the card in the last run drops to stock clock when adjusting the fan to 85%, compared to it being at 1137mhz at desktop. And my voltage drops with it too, from 1.2v to .95v.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I will have 8 Titans at that price! LOL



NCIX have sent me an email asking if i want to swap my evgas to ZOTAC's or i can swap to ASUS and wait for the next batch of them. What should i do?


----------



## CaliLife17

Have you guys tried the Test option in Precision X. Basically the EVGA OC Scanner X? I just tried that with my Titans in SLI stock, and with stock offset (+0) and Stock memory, with TDP set to 106%, I will get them both at over 100%TDP 100-104% on the bottom one, and 99-102% on the top one. They will also boost to 1071 from stock. They are EVGA SC

I can do this in both the Furry test, and the Furry-Tessy Donut. The Tessy EVGA test only gets them in like the 80%


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Have you guys tried the Test option in Precision X. Basically the EVGA OC Scanner X? I just tried that with my Titans in SLI stock, and with stock offset (+0) and Stock memory, with TDP set to 106%, I will get them both at over 100%TDP 100-104% on the bottom one, and 99-102% on the top one. They will also boost to 1071 from stock. They are EVGA SC
> 
> I can do this in both the Furry test, and the Furry-Tessy Donut. The Tessy EVGA test only gets them in like the 80%


I tried EVGA OC Scanner with insane settings and it didn't find artifacts. Don't find it reliable at all. Don't know if i'm using the program wrong but it doesn't really load my cards at all.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried EVGA OC Scanner with insane settings and it didn't find artifacts. Don't find it reliable at all. Don't know if i'm using the program wrong but it doesn't really load my cards at all.


Hmnm interesting, even at stock it will load my cards. When I get back home, i will run the test and take a some Pics. Also checked my Bios version for my 2 SC and they 80.10.2c.00.90

Could it be as something as simple as a bad PCI-e Power cable, or bad PCI-e slot?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Hmnm interesting, even at stock it will load my cards. When I get back home, i will run the test and take a some Pics. Also checked my Bios version for my 2 SC and they 80.10.2c.00.90
> 
> Could it be as something as simple as a bad PCI-e Power cable, or bad PCI-e slot?


I don't think so, unless we have a lot of bad PCI-E power cables/slots in this thread.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm going to step in here and quickly remind members who are not Titan owners to respect this *club thread* which is not a debate forum for non-owners to troll.

Thread cleaned. Remember don't reply to trolls, please report and move on. Thank you.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm going to step in here and quickly remind members who are not Titan owners to respect this *club thread* which is not a debate forum for non-owners to troll.
> 
> Thread cleaned. Remember don't reply to trolls, please report and move on. Thank you.


Thank you, how are your Titans doing? You have some, right?


----------



## supermi

YAY thank you for re opening and cleaning, I WAS SAD, now I am HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I did respond once myself (sorry guys)

So any updates?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Thank you, how are your Titans doing? You have some, right?


I seriously thought about it. I'm single 120 Hz monitor and the 690 is doing great so I dumped the money into a sweet headphone set up instead. Nothing for me until next round of cards in Q4.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I seriously thought about it. I'm single 120 Hz monitor and the 690 is doing great so I dumped the money into a sweet headphone set up instead. Nothing for me until next round of cards in Q4.


Ahh, man, I really don't want to get off topic here, but, tell me about your headphone + DAC/sound card setup.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Ahh, man, I really don't want to get off topic here, but, tell me about your headphone + DAC/sound card setup.


Will in PM...incoming.


----------



## emett

Anyone know any stores with EVGA stock @ RRP?


----------



## Deltaechoe

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/titan/ <-- how I got mine


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I seriously thought about it. I'm single 120 Hz monitor and the 690 is doing great so I dumped the money into a sweet headphone set up instead. Nothing for me until next round of cards in Q4.


What headphones did you go?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What headphones did you go?


Sennheiser HD650. Be glad to answer any questions via PM if anybody else has any too.









Back on topic....Hope the Titans owners figure out why some are throttling where others aren't. Been reading along the side lines.


----------



## famich

Not a Titan owner here, but it looks as a full fledged "silicon lottery " to me .
Nvidia has sold a lot of not 100% OK Tesla chips for a premium price...


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sennheiser HD650. Be glad to answer any questions via PM if anybody else has any too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic....Hope the Titans owners figure out why some are throttling where others aren't. Been reading along the side lines.


Off topic i know, but i also have the hd 650s! Love them. On topic, its nice to see all the dedication being put in to get these cards to run optimally, still cant decide if i want two yet.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Off topic i know, but i also have the hd 650s! Love them. On topic, its nice to see all the dedication being put in to get these cards to run optimally, still cant decide if i want two yet.


If you are only going to get one than you are better with the gtx 690. If you want better then the 2x Gtx Titan is the next logical step because 2 decent 680's in Australia well cost you $1500. Also if you can wait go Newegg and save!!!


----------



## KnightVII

Are you guys trying to get higher scores ( Leaderboard )? Or are you trying to beat Kingpin scores? Does SLI GTX Titan throttle?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Are you guys trying to get higher scores ( Leaderboard )? Or are you trying to beat Kingpin scores? Does SLI GTX Titan throttle?


Most of the people in this thread won't be beating Kingpins score.

EVGA X79 Dark mobo (not that its amazing or anything)
His Titan's are given to him and he cherry picks the best ones
His PCB is modified
He makes his own custom BIOS
He does his runs on LN2 vs most members who are either on stock air, modded air or water.

So yeah most of us with Titans will not be beating his score.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> If you are only going to get one than you are better with the gtx 690. If you want better then the 2x Gtx Titan is the next logical step because 2 decent 680's in Australia well cost you $1500. Also if you can wait go Newegg and save!!!


I would definitely get two titans. As one wouldn't be better then my two 680s and id rather not have a dual gpu card again, i also like the look of two gpus in my system.


----------



## nyrang3rs

I'm watching this topic closely, looks like a few retailers like newegg will get more shipments in by the end of this month. I hope it turns out to be some driver problem and it gets resolved this week. Any advice whether I should hold off or take the plunge and have a high probability of returning the card for a replacement?

I don't even plan on OC'ing it. I just want a very fast single core card and it looks like Titan is the one.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I'm watching this topic closely, looks like a few retailers like newegg will get more shipments in by the end of this month. I hope it turns out to be some driver problem and it gets resolved this week. Any advice whether I should hold off or take the plunge and have a high probability of returning the card for a replacement?
> 
> I don't even plan on OC'ing it. I just want a very fast single core card and it looks like Titan is the one.


With many cards behaving similarly it seems to me to be more to do with the new gimp boost 2.0 and nvidia trying to keep down rmas. We will learn more tomorrow when people start getting their cards on water and see if that makes much/any difference. Without a doubt titans are still beasts, just it seems so far like overclock potential was way oversold. I find it hard to be disappointed with getting 1150+ *most* of the time on a card that comes clocked at 837 (or 76 for sc). I can see why people are frustrated though given the price.

You say you don't plan on ocing I take it you will be running on air, if so I don't see how there could be better options if you can afford the 1k$. Even after two hours of crysis 3 my card could barely be heard in my case. You get a beast single gpu with all the smoothness that comes from that, super quiet, as well as the fact it looks amazing. Nobody talks about that much but from all the pics I thought the card was silver it's more of a grey color and looks even better in person imo.


----------



## Deltaechoe

Well I can boost it up to about 1130 before the driver crashes while playing skyrim


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> With many cards behaving similarly it seems to me to be more to do with the new gimp boost 2.0 and nvidia trying to keep down rmas. We will learn more tomorrow when people start getting their cards on water and see if that makes much/any difference. Without a doubt titans are still beasts, just it seems so far like overclock potential was way oversold. I find it hard to be disappointed with getting 1150+ *most* of the time on a card that comes clocked at 837 (or 76 for sc). I can see why people are frustrated though given the price.
> 
> You say you don't plan on ocing I take it you will be running on air, if so I don't see how there could be better options if you can afford the 1k$. Even after two hours of crysis 3 my card could barely be heard in my case. You get a beast single gpu with all the smoothness that comes from that, super quiet, as well as the fact it looks amazing. Nobody talks about that much but from all the pics I thought the card was silver it's more of a grey color and looks even better in person imo.


Thanks, just what I want to hear. It gets hot in the summer and my 580 roasts my room and itself, not to mention it sounds like an airplane taking off. I can't really afford a Titan but I'll just have to make it work. Time to save up for the end of the month and hope retailers have more in stock by then.

Yes I will be running stock air cooling. I have a water cooler for my cpu but it's the all in one kind so I can't add a gpu cooler. Don't really want to mess with it, I like my setup the way it is for now.


----------



## Hilpi234

I build a mk-26 on my card to test it, with the stock titan pcb Plate chip temps a great ( 55-57 degrees at 70 % fan) and 1150 without downclocking but pcb temp seems quiet high i will test ist when my thermal sensors arrive tomorrow. But from what i can see the downclocking is only a thermal issue.


----------



## Renairy

The throttling is software related... definitely not hardware related.
I dont throttle in BF3 or Unigene heaven but i do in Valey....
Unnoticeable but its there.
Have i mentioned this card is amazing and feels smoother than my old 690 @ 1200mz ??????
So quiet too and doesn't break 68c


----------



## RR09SS

Ok, so I havent posted since I got my Titan. Sorry, didnt know to take a pic to verify I'm an owner... Anyways, on the issue of throttling / tdp etc, I have a couple of questions.
Should the card be hitting 100-106% if set to power target of 106% and running the card at stock? Mine did not. Stock boosted up to like 996mhz core, and when I increased the voltage to +38 it then boosted to 1019Mhz. So I kept it at +38 and oc'd the core. here are my settings and graph after a full run in valley. Please chime in with any helpful info.



Also here is my Titan. No nametag in the pic, sorry


----------



## Hilpi234

here a full valley run without throttling or anything sorry a 1 hour run without sensors i do not try, no vsync, 0 voltage increase 104 powerlimit



my stock cooler throttles the card even at this short bench


----------



## rationalthinking

NewEgg now has SOLD OUT marked on the Signature SCs.. just wondering why they are different than the other Auto-Notify options.

Guess they won't be anymore stock for a lame TShirt and mouse pad?


----------



## carlhil2

I can run benches at this speed, but, i use stock settings in games, this thing is FAST!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Have i mentioned this card is amazing and feels smoother than my old 690 @ 1200mz ??????


I've been stating this before the card was released but you still got people denying it's true. I've personally tested a 690 twice now, the last time was this weekend and I preferred the Titan (even with throttling issues) over the 690 I tested.

The 690 even at 80 FPS felt much more jittery than the Titan at 60FPS. The lower the frames got, the more smooth Titan felt over the 690. Gonna have people deny this is true, but let em. I'll be enjoying the Titan without a doubt in my mind that it's the better choice.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I tried EVGA OC Scanner with insane settings and it didn't find artifacts. Don't find it reliable at all. Don't know if i'm using the program wrong but it doesn't really load my cards at all.


It didn't work for my GTX680 either. Same with furmark, Heaven was the way to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> The throttling is software related... definitely not hardware related.
> I dont throttle in BF3 or Unigene heaven but i do in Valey....
> Unnoticeable but its there.


Thanks, thats what I've been wondering. +rep


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I've been stating this before the card was released but you still got people denying it's true. I've personally tested a 690 twice now, the last time was this weekend and I preferred the Titan (even with throttling issues) over the 690 I tested.
> 
> The 690 even at 80 FPS felt much more jittery than the Titan at 60FPS. The lower the frames got, the more smooth Titan felt over the 690. Gonna have people deny this is true, but let em. I'll be enjoying the Titan without a doubt in my mind that it's the better choice.


The faster single card will be smoother in many cases compared to a dual config. The 690 (yellow line) has much more time frame variance than the Titan (light green) = smoother gameplay. The 7970 just gets ridiculous(dark green).



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> The throttling is software related... definitely not hardware related.
> I dont throttle in BF3 or Unigene heaven but i do in Valey....
> Unnoticeable but its there.
> Have i mentioned this card is amazing and feels smoother than my old 690 @ 1200mz ??????
> So quiet too and doesn't break 68c


Valley is much more CPU intensive than Heaven, so you could see some throttling due to cpu bottleneck in Valley. BF3 can run into CPU bottleneck depending on resolution and graphical settings.
I do get throttling in Heaven, usually from 1176 to 1125mhz.

But again i dont see much performance drop with the throttling. My 2 cards still demolish any other setups i have had in the past. 670 4-way SLI & 680 SLI. The greatest benefit is the Titan's smooth gameplay.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I've been stating this before the card was released but you still got people denying it's true. I've personally tested a 690 twice now, the last time was this weekend and I preferred the Titan *(even with throttling issues)* over the 690 I tested.
> 
> The 690 even at 80 FPS felt much more jittery than the Titan at 60FPS. The lower the frames got, the more smooth Titan felt over the 690. Gonna have people deny this is true, but let em. I'll be enjoying the Titan without a doubt in my mind that it's the better choice.


I wouldn't call the throttling an issue though.
Far from it. If we didn't have monitoring tools, nobody would notice since it is miniscule.
Anyhow, i don't get it in games, just Valley benchmark. 690 is still a beast of a card, nobody can deny that.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i am getting my Asus Titan coming in this week, but cannot test it til the weekend... Everyone went straight for the EVGAS?


I also got an Asus and it's on its way. Most got EVGA because those were the only one available at first. For me it just happened that Newegg had all EVGA sold out and then the Asus popped up as available for few minutes, enough to place the order.

All the cards are exactly the same, all the vendors do is flash their bios and packaging them.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I've been stating this before the card was released but you still got people denying it's true. I've personally tested a 690 twice now, the last time was this weekend and I preferred the Titan (even with throttling issues) over the 690 I tested.
> 
> The 690 even at 80 FPS felt much more jittery than the Titan at 60FPS. The lower the frames got, the more smooth Titan felt over the 690. Gonna have people deny this is true, but let em. I'll be enjoying the Titan without a doubt in my mind that it's the better choice.


Biased opinion hmm? The 690 has mostly better frametimes. I won't link all of the graphs again









You can argue this, but Kepler has frame metering and microstutter is pretty much nearly non existent on the 690. Frametime data gives the performance advantage to the 690 as well.
*
Note: I'm not saying the Titan is bad.* It is awesome! It's a fantastic card. But this entire thing about you stating the 690 being "jittery" Come on, that's disingenuous, the hyperbole you state is a little over the top. I'll tell you this because I have seen microstutter, it was very apparent with crossfire on the AMD 5000 series years ago. But now? The 690 is really damn smooth. Like I said also. Frametime time charts, 90% of them show the 690 even or better than the Titan- this is because Kepler's SLI frame metering tech. There is no microstutter unless the SLI profile doesn't exist, and those games are few and far between now; this isn't 2007 anymore, SLI supports everything now. This is kinda off topic anyway, let's just keep the thread pertaining to the Titan.


----------



## famich

+rep

BTW , hello, Xoleras







I am from the Lightning thread ... agree with you, but let s just keep the thread clean for Titan.


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Biased opinion hmm? The 690 has mostly better frametimes. I won't link all of the graphs again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can argue this all you want, but this is a fact. Kepler has frame metering and microstutter is pretty much nearly non existent on the 690. Frametime data gives the performance advantage to the 690 as well.
> *
> Note: I'm not saying the Titan is bad.* It is awesome! It's a fantastic card. But this entire thing about you stating the 690 being "jittery" Come on, that's disingenuous, the hyperbole you state is a little over the top. I'll tell you this because I have seen microstutter, it was very apparent with crossfire on the AMD 5000 series years ago. But now? The 690 is really damn smooth. Like I said also. Frametime time charts, 90% of them show the 690 even or better than the Titan- this is because Kepler's SLI frame metering tech. There is no microstutter unless the SLI profile doesn't exist, and those games are few and far between now; this isn't 2007 anymore, SLI supports everything now. This is kinda off topic anyway, let's just keep the thread pertaining to the Titan.


Buddy, the gtx 690 is a double card while the Titan is a single card. If you want to compare, compare a Titan's SLI with the 690.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> +rep
> 
> BTW , hello, Xoleras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am from the Lightning thread ... agree with you, but let s just keep the thread clean for Titan.


You know, I agree. This thread is about Titan so I won't debate the point, because like I said....Titan is a beast! I really don't feel like 690 has MS issues though.

Anyway, here's hoping that a Lightning Titan is released and shows at Cebit this week. That's the card I want


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Biased opinion hmm? The 690 has mostly better frametimes. I won't link all of the graphs again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can argue this all you want, but this is a fact. Kepler has frame metering and microstutter is pretty much nearly non existent on the 690. Frametime data gives the performance advantage to the 690 as well.
> *
> Note: I'm not saying the Titan is bad.* It is awesome! It's a fantastic card. But this entire thing about you stating the 690 being "jittery" Come on, that's disingenuous, the hyperbole you state is a little over the top. I'll tell you this because I have seen microstutter, it was very apparent with crossfire on the AMD 5000 series years ago. But now? The 690 is really damn smooth. Like I said also. Frametime time charts, 90% of them show the 690 even or better than the Titan- this is because Kepler's SLI frame metering tech. There is no microstutter unless the SLI profile doesn't exist, and those games are few and far between now; this isn't 2007 anymore, SLI supports everything now. This is kinda off topic anyway, let's just keep the thread pertaining to the Titan.


Single gpu people say micro-stuttering exists and SLI people say it doesn't. Always the same on this forum, people justifying their purchase decisions... ^^


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You know, I agree. This thread is about Titan so I won't debate the point, because like I said....Titan is a beast! I really don't feel like 690 has MS issues though.
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping that a Lightning Titan is released and shows at Cebit this week. That's the card I want


This.
690 is a perfectly good card and is suited for a specific pc user, just as Titan is. To say that 690 is jittery, could not be further from the truth. I have a 690, and it has been very smooth, and works great. I also have 3 Titans ordered which I should be receiving by tomorrow. I will do an unbiased comparison myself.


----------



## emett

Where has stock, I wanna snap 2 up.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Where has stock, I wanna snap 2 up.


Jump in the car....

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/titan/


----------



## lyx

Nvidia GeForce 314.14 Beta Drivers released - maybe it will fix some issues.

Source : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375680


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Nvidia GeForce 314.14 Beta Drivers released - maybe it will fix some issues.
> 
> Source : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375680


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Nvidia GeForce 314.14 Beta Drivers released - maybe it will fix some issues.
> 
> Source : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375680


"Originally Posted by PowerK View Post
No support for GTX TITAN in this driver ? I don't see TITAN listed in the supported cards list."

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kane2207

No Titan support, if you search on their beta page you only get the 314.09 version


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Nvidia GeForce 314.14 Beta Drivers released - maybe it will fix some issues.
> 
> Source : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375680


Since my new Titans will be arriving soon I thought I would mess around with my old gtx 680 4gb FTW cards and overclock them prior and after the new Drivers install. Its the first time I have ever overclocked. How do you think i went? Can i improve? The cpu is h100 water cooled and the cards are just air cooled.

3770k - Stock 3.5ghz - 3.9ghz boost
Asus maximus V extreme

I run these settings:
Power Target - 105%
GPU Clock Offset - +135mhz
MEM Clock Offset - +88mhz
Voltage - 1100mV

Test with 314.07 drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6100643
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/236048

Test with 310.90 drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/235989
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6100152


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> "Originally Posted by PowerK View Post
> No support for GTX TITAN in this driver ? I don't see TITAN listed in the supported cards list."
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Maybe it's not in list but still it's in nv_disp.inf & ListDevices.txt for 314.14

NVIDIA_DEV.1005 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"


----------



## djriful

=(

I don't have the money reserve to jump for TITAN at this time around.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Nvidia GeForce 314.14 Beta Drivers released - maybe it will fix some issues.
> 
> Source : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375680
> 
> 
> 
> Since my new Titans will be arriving soon I thought I would mess around with my old gtx 680 4gb FTW cards and overclock them prior and after the new Drivers install. Its the first time I have ever overclocked. How do you think i went? Can i improve? The cpu is h100 water cooled and the cards are just air cooled.
> 
> 3770k - Stock 3.5ghz - 3.9ghz boost
> Asus maximus V extreme
> 
> I run these settings:
> Power Target - 105%
> GPU Clock Offset - +135mhz
> MEM Clock Offset - +88mhz
> Voltage - 1100mV
> 
> Test with 314.07 drivers
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6100643
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/236048
> 
> Test with 310.90 drivers
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/235989
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6100152
Click to expand...

Interesting. I hope someone can mod the drivers soon. I think that, _combined_ with the 150% BIOS, might help a decent amount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleinbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Lower temps does nothing for me. That screen shot I posted for EVGA_Jacob the other day...temp was up to 59C, and it throttled a little more than it does when it gets up to 80C. So, I'm back to thinking it's the fan speed, but then I get throttling with Power % in the 90's. So...I'm back to having no clue what to think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be _more_ than happy with Titan SLI, even coming from those Lightnings. I didn't add SLI to the charts yet, but you can get the idea from single-card comparisons. I compared to a 1411mhz/6500mhz Lightning in addition to reference, for those of us wondering if it would still be worth it to upgrade from a high-clocking 680 Lightning (these are before I got to OCing the memory too):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Insane increase in power-hungry games like Metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering what resolution those games were played at? I game at 1440p and I'm between a Lightning and possibly a Titan (my wallet will be much happier if I chose the Lightning)
Click to expand...

Sorry for not stating it, but yes, those were all run at 1080p. So, at 1440p you'll see less fps, but the percentage of increase in performance should be relatively similar.


----------



## vacaloca

I posted a request here also:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/3790#post_19434337

but has anyone gone ahead and done BIOS overclock mods for this card yet? I uploaded the my BIOS in the post linked above if anyone wants to try or give me tips to manually do it.


----------



## DimmyK

314.14 install just fine.



Need to do some more testing to see if they help with throttling or not.


----------



## dph314

Nice. Didn't know that driver worked with Titan. Looking forward to results


----------



## Kane2207

Check to see if you've lost any Titan specific features in the driver within NCP, such as double precision floating point.

Am interested in seeing some test results from that driver but I think I'll wait to see the results from people braver than me


----------



## DimmyK

I ran few rounds of Sleeping Dogs, where I saw most throttling occur before, and I *think* it throttles less now. Maybe a placebo effect, I'm not sure. Gotta get back to work, so no extensive testing from me, not until 5pm


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> No Titan support, if you search on their beta page you only get the 314.09 version


The official page lists Titan as supported card under the "GeForce 600 Series"


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just found a Stock Titan 2-way Sli 3DMark11 score and compared it to my overclocked FTW 4gb 680s. WOW what a difference!

x9243 - Stock 2-way Sli GTX Titans

x6751 - Overclocked 2-way Sli GTX 680 4gb FTW


----------



## Phishy714

someone test these new drivers for throttling!! Lol


----------



## Rei86

Just got my Titan, now just waiting on Amazon to ship the preordered Titan


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> The official page lists Titan as supported card under the "GeForce 600 Series"


I'll admit I didn't look there but if you use their beta and archive search function specifically for the Titan, it only returns the WHQL


----------



## damstr

Very interested to see if these new drivers help with throttling.

On a side note anyone use Vegas 12 and use the cuda rendering? Whenever I do have it enabled in Vegas it makes the display driver crash. Not sure if its the cards or Vegas 12. Any ideas?


----------



## xoleras

Oh GOOD GOD.

USING 314.14 on my lightning 680s

Guess what. Manual fan 68% or higher causes throttling just like with 314.09. This did not happen with 314.07.







What the hell is this garbage? I've used every driver release nvidia has had in the past two years and never has manual fan caused downclocking. This is completely stupid.









This makes high manual fan settings completely worthless for benchmarking purposes. So basically, for the best boost speeds YOU HAVE TO LET YOUR CARDS COOK. Nice thinking there nvidia, what the hell is with that logic?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's the way my first Titan runs. I get much better scores with the fan on auto and temps at 85C+ than I do at 85% fan and temps under 70C...


----------



## xoleras

I've posted at the nvidia.com forums asking why this happens. It is complete and utter nonsense that manual fans at high speeds are UNUSABLE now









Anyone is welcome to post and show support if you do not mind!

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/


----------



## mbreslin

314.14, no change.









Max power was 94, max temp ever got was 72 and still throttling all over the place.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I've posted at the nvidia.com forums asking why this happens. It is complete and utter nonsense that manual fans at high speeds are UNUSABLE now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone is welcome to post and show support if you do not mind!
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/


Thanks xoleras's for taking that extra step and asking. Will be watching that thread to see if an actual answer is given.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I posted as well. Maybe we'll get an official response...


----------



## Cheebamaster

Same problem on Asus card....power target around 96 and getting scores around 1075 wth


----------



## WALSRU

I need to take a picture of mine or a screencap for validation. I was posting in here early and have been so sidetracked playing with this thing!

Anyone having success with the monitor overclocking? Mine so far won't accept a higher refresh over stock.


----------



## xoleras

You have to create a custom resolution (with a custom refresh rate) for monitor overclocking. I can get my IPS panels up to 85hz, but I can't tell a difference in smoothness.

Linus tech tips has a youtube walkthrough on how to do it IIRC...


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I need to take a picture of mine or a screencap for validation. I was posting in here early and have been so sidetracked playing with this thing!
> 
> Anyone having success with the monitor overclocking? Mine so far won't accept a higher refresh over stock.


I only got mine up to 73hz refresh rate. Not to bad I guess.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I need to take a picture of mine or a screencap for validation. I was posting in here early and have been so sidetracked playing with this thing!
> 
> Anyone having success with the monitor overclocking? Mine so far won't accept a higher refresh over stock.


As it isn't a new feature at all without a titan I have my 60Hz monitor running at 71Hz pretty much a waste as I don't see those 11 fps difference.


----------



## Hoppo2Def

Finally getting around to posting proof of my Titan. This Beast sits in a Fractal Design Define Mini.


----------



## belement

Yea I tried it with my Samsungs and got 2 of them up only to 63hz and the one using display port adapter up to 74hz. Weird and not worth it saw no difference.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You have to create a custom resolution (with a custom refresh rate) for monitor overclocking. I can get my IPS panels up to 85hz, but I can't tell a difference in smoothness.
> 
> Linus tech tips has a youtube walkthrough on how to do it IIRC...


I'll watch his again but thus far even attempting to create a custom res at 70 it goes black until it resets. I was really hoping for at least 80.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll watch his again but thus far even attempting to create a custom res at 70 it goes black until it resets. I was really hoping for at least 80.


Yeah every monitor has different tolerances. I didn't notice a difference at 85hz, so i've reverted back to 60......

Really wasn't worth it, although it's a very YMMV thing.


----------



## mbreslin

On a dell u2410 temporarily while waiting for the u3014. Max it will do is 76mhz, played crysis3 for a bit at 60 and 76, can't see a difference.


----------



## nagle3092

I could get 85 and like you guys don't notice any difference, even the monitor recognized the input on its osd (u2713hm).


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Very interested to see if these new drivers help with throttling.
> 
> On a side note anyone use Vegas 12 and use the cuda rendering? Whenever I do have it enabled in Vegas it makes the display driver crash. Not sure if its the cards or Vegas 12. Any ideas?


Works with 11.


----------



## Cheesemaster

My specs are.. 3970x , corsair cas 9 2400mhz 16gig ram, Asus RIVE , 480gig corsair force 3 gt in raid 0, ozc agility 3 480gig in raid 0, cosmos II case, evga 1500w supernova, four Titan gtx, swift tech 320 elite for cooling, premium dac connected to corsair sp2500, Tiamat 7.1 head phones, three Asus vg series 27" light boost monitors, nvidia 3d second gen glasses, changed stock fans for cooler master Excaliburs... Probably some things I left out but that is what I know off the top of my head

I'll try and give vids and pics as well as benches of this epic undertaking!


----------



## AlphaC

Can someone that owns a GTX Titan run Specviewperf 11, CATBench, Autocad 2013 benches, SPECapc Maya 2012, and SPECapc for PTC Creo 2.0? Thanks.


----------



## vacaloca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Check to see if you've lost any Titan specific features in the driver within NCP, such as double precision floating point.
> 
> Am interested in seeing some test results from that driver but I think I'll wait to see the results from people braver than me


CUDA DP support enabler/disabler is there as usual. Performance seems about the same at least with a CUDA nbody simulation from the SDK for both SP and DP. Throttling is more than likely linked to BIOS.. drivers won't make much if any difference in that.


----------



## jassilamba

Just got an email from Amazon, my Super Clocked Titans will be arriving next week. Already picked up a RIVE, time to have fun with a new build. Can't wait to officially join the club.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I'll watch his again but thus far even attempting to create a custom res at 70 it goes black until it resets. I was really hoping for at least 80.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah every monitor has different tolerances. I didn't notice a difference at 85hz, so i've reverted back to 60......
> 
> Really wasn't worth it, although it's a very YMMV thing.
Click to expand...

did you check your monitor was actually not dropping frames at the higher refresh rate?

you need this tool https://github.com/shurcooL/RefreshRateMultitool

run it with a grid matched to your refresh rate... 85 = 17 by 5...

85 rectangles, flashing in sequence one at a time at 85 frames per second. looks like its scanning the screen at 1 Hz.. if it skips rectangles or looks screwedup/out of sync the monitor fails at delivering all the frames.

my monitor accepts up to 75Hz but drops a bunch of frame so i went back to 60Hz.


----------



## Alatar

My main monitor only does 64Hz lol.

Secondary screens were 64Hz for the 1200p panel and 74Hz for the 1080p panel


----------



## Darco19

http://i46.tinypic.com/b4ypw7.jpg

That was one of my runs with Unigine Valley. Temps aren't that bad, and I've even tested this at 75% fan speed as well as on the auto profile, yet it still downclocks. I've even done some clean re-installations of older drivers, such as 314.07 and 310.70 (I'm currently using 314.09). Also, as you can see, I've maxed out the TDP and temp target, as well as trying to prioritize both these settings to see if any impact would be made, but so far, it's made no difference.

I've tried removing that memory OC, as well as bumping up and down the overvoltage in Precision, but the core clock still goes all over the place... 1176mhz consistent? Not a chance it seems








Oh and I've also tried enabling EVGA's K-Boost to see if that stabilizes things, but so far, it seems to only work out well during games - benchmarks throttle my Titan like crazy. It doesn't seem to do it in BF3, Crysis 3, WoW or GW2 though.

I don't get it. I was hoping it would be a driver problem, but since I've tried so many different ones, and noticing that some people over here have no downclocking whatsoever, I'm leaning towards something wrong with my card. I'm guessing it could be faulty, or something is wrong with its BIOS. However, it's safe to say that this throttling is definitely linked to the power limit - mine never exceeds 96-97% in any application.


----------



## maarten12100

Can somebody please use an IR camera and make recordings of the back of the card under idle and load.
This might just be VRM's getting too hot as we've seen so many times before with Nvidia's ultra high end.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Can somebody please us an IR camera and make recordings of the back of the card under idle and load.
> This might just be VRM's getting too hot as we seen so many times before with Nvidia's ultra high end.


I can't right now but I've wanted one to test my ambients, tell me which one to get. ;p

Also we should be very close to someone having titans on water as blocks start arriving today, mine will be here on wednesday.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Can someone that owns a GTX Titan run Specviewperf 11, CATBench, Autocad 2013 benches, SPECapc Maya 2012, and SPECapc for PTC Creo 2.0? Thanks.


Sure. Know what a good score is? Just for comparison reasons, as I've never ran them before (not what you think a good score for Titan _should_ be, but what other cards score).

Edit: Downloading SPECapc now, so, yeah what's a good score?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Can somebody please us an IR camera and make recordings of the back of the card under idle and load.
> This might just be VRM's getting too hot as we seen so many times before with Nvidia's ultra high end.


That may be a good idea. But I'm still skeptical of the drivers forcing a downclock for reasons independent of the temperature of the core/VRMs/etc. Hopefully someone does this soon though so we can rule it out, if it's not the case.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Can somebody please use an IR camera and make recordings of the back of the card under idle and load.
> This might just be VRM's getting too hot as we've seen so many times before with Nvidia's ultra high end.


Don't have an IR camera but I can still do this:

(used kneaded eraser to stick a K type probe to the PCB)


Obviously the real VRM temps are higher than what the MM says but I doubt they're over 85C

And for the pic I ran valley maxed out at 1150MHz, +38mV, auto fan, 85C temp target and no throttling.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Disappointing since it would have been such a simple problem to fix.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Don't have an IR camera but I can still do this:
> 
> (used kneaded eraser to stick a K type probe to the PCB)
> 
> 
> Obviously the real VRM temps are higher than what the MM says but I doubt they're over 85C
> 
> And for the pic I ran valley maxed out at 1150MHz, +38mV, auto fan, 85C temp target and no throttling.


That is too bad well it is a good thing the VRM temps may be low but it is a bad thing as we still don't have a clue what is causing this.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Disappointing since it would have been such a simple problem to fix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That is too bad well it is a good thing the VRM temps may be low but it is a bad thing as we still don't have a clue what is causing this.


The last thing I would want is very high VRM temps. That would mean that the VRM system is working at its limits, about the most difficult thing to fix since you can't really do anything about it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The last thing I would want is very high VRM temps. That would mean that the VRM system is working at its limits, about the most difficult thing to fix since you can't really do anything about it.


That is what I was saying, no?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The last thing I would want is very high VRM temps. That would mean that the VRM system is working at its limits, about the most difficult thing to fix since you can't really do anything about it.


Just going by my experience with the 5970s, putting them on water lowered vrm temps by like 40c. I get what you mean though.


----------



## jassilamba

Something looks really really wrong in this picture:


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Something looks really really wrong in this picture:


There is no loop connected to the waterblock #yolo


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> *Something looks really really wrong in this picture*:


*EVGA motherboard?*









And block not connected of course


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> There is no loop connected to the waterblock #yolo


That was Jacob just doing a quick boot test -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/308696124317892610
35C under load with a triple rad per EVGA testing, that is awesome.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *EVGA motherboard*


What about it?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What about it?


I was obviously kidding.


----------



## maarten12100

I read the twitter well either the Hydro-copper blocks are incredibly good or the large die is doing good for heat dissipation.
Don't get all happy right now we don't know the fan speed the rad and the ambient temp and the flow rate (however we do know that it was on a 3 way rad which would on a thing 50mm rad mean 360W of cooling power so dissipating 260W with a low delta isn't that special)

Descent blocks I think waiting for the Koolance and EKWB ones to be tested.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> That was Jacob just doing a quick boot test -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/308696124317892610
> 35C under load with a triple rad per EVGA testing, that is awesome.


Some of us should twitter him on whether there is less throttle with the Waterblock!!!

Take it to twitter! Companies answer there more quickly than Forums for customer service stuff these days









(I am not currently on twitter or I would have already asked him there)


----------



## DADDYDC650

Is it normal for my Titan to down clock to 966Mhz running Valley @ stock settings? This blows!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I need to take a picture of mine or a screencap for validation. I was posting in here early and have been so sidetracked playing with this thing!
> 
> Anyone having success with the monitor overclocking? Mine so far won't accept a higher refresh over stock.


Got my QNIX at 63HZ lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is it normal for my Titan to down clock to 966Mhz running Valley @ stock settings? This blows!!!


Yes, titans are throttling everywhere


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Got my QNIX at 63HZ lol.
> Yes, titans are throttling everywhere


Nvidia is trying my patience.... +rep.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is it normal for my Titan to down clock to 966Mhz running Valley @ stock settings? This blows!!!


Wow that is one of the lowest I have seen. I have the SC edition and stock is 1058mhz. It has never downclocked from that speed. I do have DCing from 1176mhz. Only difference between the SC is the bios.

MORE SUPPORT IS NEEDED AT THE NVIDIA FORUM SO WE CAN GET NVIDIA TO FIX THESE PROBLEMS.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/?offset=4#3751892


----------



## Avonosac

This is rough, I'm having to agree with Xoleras in public


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> This is rough, I'm having to agree with Xoleras in public


What?


----------



## Gregster

It would be cool if everyone who has throttling with low temps , jumps onto the Nvidia forums and reports it. They will have to pay attention if we all do it.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What?


I know right? Crazy stuff right here.

In all seriousness, these cards are strong, but not being able to hold more than 1100MHz for any length of time is ridiculous on hardware this expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> It would be cool if everyone who has throttling with low temps , jumps onto the Nvidia forums and reports it. They will have to pay attention if we all do it.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/


Lol, and continues to use their exact OCN names to register.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I know right? Crazy stuff right here.
> 
> In all seriousness, these cards are strong, but not being able to hold more than 1100MHz for any length of time is ridiculous on hardware this expensive.
> Lol, and continues to use their exact OCN names to register.


Thanks for the link.

I hope for you guys its driver issue, seems pretty annoying.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wow that is one of the lowest I have seen. I have the SC edition and stock is 1058mhz. It has never downclocked from that speed. I do have DCing from 1176mhz. Only difference between the SC is the bios.
> 
> MORE SUPPORT IS NEEDED AT THE NVIDIA FORUM SO WE CAN GET NVIDIA TO FIX THESE PROBLEMS.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/?offset=4#3751892


Stock is 980Mhz. I have the vanilla EVGA Titan. Come to think about it, I think it throttled at stock because I was overclocking and then defaulted to stock without exiting out of precision and Valley benchmark. As soon as I closed both, it no longer throttled at stock. Overclocking however......


----------



## maarten12100

Advertised as great OC capabilities less locking from Nvidia turns out it is even more locked but in a different way that the gtx680.
Nvidia being douchebags since gtx4XX


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> Buddy, the gtx 690 is a double card while the Titan is a single card. If you want to compare, compare a Titan's SLI with the 690.


If only 2 titans were not double the price though.

Love the stock look of Titan, reminds me of a much better 690. Sucks bout the throttling though, software issues


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If only 2 titans were not double the price though.
> 
> Love the stock look of Titan, reminds me of a much better 690. Sucks bout the throttling though, software issues


SLI Titan is faster than SLI 690 since Quad SLI scales like ****.
So SLI Titan has beter price/performance as they cost the same per card.

Deal with it


----------



## virus86

I finally got my EVGA Titan SC. Its funny how they just slap a SC stick on the box. What is up with this throttling issue? Who started this?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> I finally got my EVGA Titan SC. Its funny how they just slap a SC stick on the box. What is up with this throttling issue? *Who started this?*


Who started what? this thread? Reporting the throttling?

And CONGRATS on your TITAN







hope we get this throttling issue resolved soon!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> I finally got my EVGA Titan SC. Its funny how they just slap a SC stick on the box. What is up with this throttling issue? Who started this?


Nvidia started it and WE are going to finish it!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuaxShin

you guys should read the recent hwbot score of titan. some useful hints there
http://hwbot.org/submission/2362846_dancop_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_55219_marks
Quote:


> I think the water is ideal for this gpu. The boost behaves very rare With The fan control. Regards


Quote:


> Leaving FAN at auto gave me a big plus!!!


Quote:


> Yes, me too, incredible!!


with just water cooling his titan is now in the 10th place, where everyone else use ln2 and custom vbios
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20


----------



## virus86

I stopped reading this thread at page 80... a long time ago lol. Who reported the first throttling issue?


----------



## Descadent

like everyone who owns it


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuaxShin*
> 
> you guys should read the recent hwbot score of titan. some useful hints there
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2362846_dancop_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_55219_marks
> 
> with just water cooling his titan is now in the 10th place, where everyone else use ln2 and custom vbios
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20


Yeah we already know this. Lowering the temps will help the card quite considerably.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> I stopped reading this thread at page 80... a long time ago lol. Who reported the first throttling issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> like everyone who owns it


Lol.


----------



## Murlocke

I don't see any enthusiasts being happy with what these cards are doing. Seems like around 10% of the cards are performing correctly, and keeping a stable clock speed when within TDP/Temp limits.. the rest down clock either minor or major. It also seems like SLI is a temp bandaid for throttling because it rarely utilizes the cards as much as a single GPU soluton, so they throttle much less. I don't think water will help that much, but we'll see. I can get my room really cold and keep my fan at 30% and it throttles *immediately*.

I did some more testing again today in a bunch of modern games with no FPS limits:
(Overclocked) 1163 Boost downclocks to ~1071.
(Stock) 1050 Boost downclocks to ~966.

Far Cry 3 with vsync off (99% load) results in lower minimum frames than with vsync on (~80% load) because the card declocks under 99% load. I also see this in any game where I get about 50-70FPS without vsync, enable vsync and I get a steady 60FPS with no more ~50FPS dips because the card throttles a lot less. A $1000 piece of hardware should be able to handle it's own TDP/load. We shouldn't need to limit our FPS so the card sees 80%-90% load in order to get higher FPS. Fan kept at 60%, temps below 65C, TDP at 90-95%. Fan on Auto or 30% makes no difference in throttling on my card.

With all that said, EVGA-Jacob, I beg you, use your connections to get an official response. We need to know if this is normal or if this is going to be fixed. These cards are capable of much more than the initial reviews show and I don't know why NVIDIA would gimp a $1000 card like this.


----------



## virus86

Is it possible to add a guide, tips/tricks, replication guide, or information on this issue to the first post for easy access?

It took me awhile to get 3 monitor surround + HDTV hooked up. Chrome doesnt work well when I try to maximize a window in one monitor. The borders are a bit off. I started to play WoT and I was only able to get 40-50fps on max settings. After tweaking the settings at High, now I get 60-70fps. My old 7970 got 30-40fps at max settings.

I still have to play around with the evga software. This is all new to me since this is my first Nvidia video card.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> Is it possible to add a guide, tips/tricks, replication guide, or information on this issue to the first post for easy access?
> 
> It took me awhile to get 3 monitor surround + HDTV hooked up. Chrome doesnt work well when I try to maximize a window in one monitor. The borders are a bit off. I started to play WoT and I was only able to get 40-50fps on max settings. After tweaking the settings at High, now I get 60-70fps. My old 7970 got 30-40fps at max settings.
> 
> I still have to play around with the evga software. This is all new to me since this is my first Nvidia video card.


I'll look into it tomorrow, I need to update the OP anyway. Right now it's almost 2am though haha


----------



## dph314

Who wants to see: a 3930k bottleneck at 4.6Ghz, Crysis 3 _still_ getting it's ass kicked, and the difference between a good card and a not-too-great card. All in one pic (note the top one holds 1163mhz rock solid, bottom one bounces between 1150mhz and 1110mhz)-


----------



## mbreslin

PSA: For those lurking this thread stilling looking for titans in stock evga.com has SC (edit: and stock clocked also apparently) in stock at the moment.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll look into it tomorrow, I need to update the OP anyway. Right now it's almost 2am though haha


Thanks.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> PSA: For those lurking this thread stilling looking for titans in stock evga.com has SC (edit: and stock clocked also apparently) in stock at the moment.


man wish I could get two. too bad 670s don't appreciate in value


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Who wants to see: a 3930k bottleneck at 4.6Ghz, Crysis 3 _still_ getting it's ass kicked, and the difference between a good card and a not-too-great card. All in one pic (note the top one holds 1163mhz rock solid, bottom one bounces between 1150mhz and 1110mhz)-


Great screenshot! My card acts just like card #2 sadly. + rep!


----------



## maarten12100

Guess we'll see the first cards with water block tomorrow along with temp and performance numbers.(EVGA gave a nice pre-look)


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> man wish I could get two. too bad 670s don't appreciate in value


My 5970+5870 are already up on that auction site, I was really surprised at what bitcoin miners are paying for a 5970. Should cover like half of my third titan.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Guess we'll see the first cards with water block tomorrow along with temp and performance numbers.(EVGA gave a nice pre-look)


Some people who preordered early on frozencpu should be getting their blocks today, I was one of them and cancelled my order like an idiot when I changed my mind about the titans (and back and forth I went).


----------



## nyrang3rs

FYI Superclocked available in the EVGA store

I'm an idiot for just buying an ssd this morning not thinking anyone would be in stock until a few weeks later. DOH!


----------



## Descadent

superclocked sold out on evga. regular and signature still avail


----------



## marc0053

Is there anyone with a single Titan that can share their experience on gameplay smoothness versus a previous experience with geforce SLI (gtx 680 sli if possible)?
I end up disabling sli on some games to avoid stutter problems and find it's a waste of 2x gtx 680s on a 2560x1440p monitor @ 120hz.
I am pressing F5 on many canadian online retailer websites for a titan and hopefully will get my hands on one shortly








Feel free to move this question in another thread or delete if you believe it doesn't belong here.
Thank you in advance for you comments.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I don't see any enthusiasts being happy with what these cards are doing. Seems like around 10% of the cards are performing correctly, and keeping a stable clock speed when within TDP/Temp limits.. the rest down clock either minor or major. It also seems like SLI is a temp bandaid for throttling because it rarely utilizes the cards as much as a single GPU soluton, so they throttle much less. I don't think water will help that much, but we'll see. I can get my room really cold and keep my fan at 30% and it throttles *immediately*.
> 
> I did some more testing again today in a bunch of modern games with no FPS limits:
> (Overclocked) 1163 Boost downclocks to ~1071.
> (Stock) 1050 Boost downclocks to ~966.
> 
> Far Cry 3 with vsync off (99% load) results in lower minimum frames than with vsync on (~80% load) because the card declocks under 99% load. I also see this in any game where I get about 50-70FPS without vsync, enable vsync and I get a steady 60FPS with no more ~50FPS dips because the card throttles a lot less. A $1000 piece of hardware should be able to handle it's own TDP/load. We shouldn't need to limit our FPS so the card sees 80%-90% load in order to get higher FPS. Fan kept at 60%, temps below 65C, TDP at 90-95%. Fan on Auto or 30% makes no difference in throttling on my card.
> 
> With all that said, EVGA-Jacob, I beg you, use your connections to get an official response. We need to know if this is normal or if this is going to be fixed. These cards are capable of much more than the initial reviews show and I don't know why NVIDIA would gimp a $1000 card like this.


Sent Jacob a tweet and redirect him to your post.







He has been tweeting back and forth with me all day about my issue as well. I'm going to go ahead and try RMA as I'm now getting some kind of Coil Whine :/. Thought it was the PSU or mobo but with my back up card in my rig it doesn't make any kind of Noise.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Is there anyone with a single Titan that can share their experience on gameplay smoothness versus a previous experience with geforce SLI (gtx 680 sli if possible)?
> I end up disabling sli on some games to avoid stutter problems and find it's a waste of 2x gtx 680s on a 2560x1440p monitor @ 120hz.
> I am pressing F5 on many canadian online retailer websites for a titan and hopefully will get my hands on one shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to move this question in another thread or delete if you believe it doesn't belong here.
> Thank you in advance for you comments.


Gameplay is as smooth as a baby's bottom over here and that includes Crysis 3 except for when the level first loads. I've owned 2 x 680 Lightnings as well as 2 x Gigabyte 7970 GE's.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Sent Jacob a tweet and redirect him to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been tweeting back and forth with me all day about my issue as well. I'm going to go ahead and try RMA as I'm now getting some kind of Coil Whine :/. Thought it was the PSU or mobo but with my back up card in my rig it doesn't make any kind of Noise.


Since he is not saying anything about it publicly, can you shed any light?







please LOL


----------



## supermi

strange double posted, the thread's consciousness must have thought it to be an important question hahaha


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> strange double posted, the thread's consciousness must have thought it to be an important question hahaha


Cylons!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Is there anyone with a single Titan that can share their experience on gameplay smoothness versus a previous experience with geforce SLI (gtx 680 sli if possible)?
> I end up disabling sli on some games to avoid stutter problems and find it's a waste of 2x gtx 680s on a 2560x1440p monitor @ 120hz.
> I am pressing F5 on many canadian online retailer websites for a titan and hopefully will get my hands on one shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to move this question in another thread or delete if you believe it doesn't belong here.
> Thank you in advance for you comments.


If it helps you. I had a 680 before this (could of just bought another), and had access to a friend's 690. I still went with the Titan.

If you already have 2x 680s, I would not get a Titan though. That's a side grade, arguably a down grade. I'm not sure how you manage 1440p @ 120hz with a single 680, even 2x 680s would struggle with that. I would get 2 Titans if I was running 1440p 120hz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Sent Jacob a tweet and redirect him to your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been tweeting back and forth with me all day about my issue as well. I'm going to go ahead and try RMA as I'm now getting some kind of Coil Whine :/. Thought it was the PSU or mobo but with my back up card in my rig it doesn't make any kind of Noise.


I also get some coil whine, but the only time it's noticeable is during "New Dawn" loading. Nothing else seems to trigger it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Both my blocks came in to day but I still need to figure out which bridge I can use with them. May have to resort to using Crystal Link for now.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Since he is not saying anything about it publicly, can you shed any light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please LOL


Here's what he response with...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/308268806671847424


----------



## Kane2207

so, 4 hours or so of Tomb Raider, everything set to the max, including the fancy hair, exceptions being only using 1080p with FXAA and vsync (because I'm playing on the 50" and sitting on the sofa with a 360 controller)



Pegged at a pretty much constant 1202 overclock









This is with the latest beta drivers, GPU usage isn't exactly getting hammered though lol

It's pretty sweet having just released AAA games that you can turn all the bells and whistles to the top and still pull 60fps without breaking a sweat on s a single card









The game looks fantastic too.

(P.S. - this hasn't in any way put me off attempting to buy a second card for SLI, I mean there's nothing wrong with overkill right?)


----------



## maarten12100

Cebit start tomorow I'm hoping for non ref Titans but really the chances are negligible.
I also hope Intel well give us a glimp of the new 2013/2016 server platform for the mission critical/expendable segment.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> so, 4 hours or so of Tomb Raider, everything set to the max, including the fancy hair, exceptions being only using 1080p with FXAA and vsync (because I'm playing on the 50" and sitting on the sofa with a 360 controller)
> 
> 
> 
> Pegged at a pretty much constant 1202 overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with the latest beta drivers, GPU usage isn't exactly getting hammered though lol
> 
> It's pretty sweet having just released AAA games that you can turn all the bells and whistles to the top and still pull 60fps without breaking a sweat on s a single card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game looks fantastic too.
> 
> (P.S. - this hasn't in any way put me off attempting to buy a second card for SLI, I mean there's nothing wrong with overkill right?)


You had vsync enabled, that will keep your card from throttling most of the time because it won't fully utilize it. Interested to see your non-vsync results if you have time.

Also if your able to get 1202 core you have a beast of a card... way more than what many are getting.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Both my blocks came in to day but I still need to figure out which bridge I can use with them. May have to resort to using Crystal Link for now.


Someone from EK said the new ek-fc terminal will be out next week,

source: xs


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You had vsync enabled, that will keep your card from throttling most of the time because it won't fully utilize it. Interested to see your non-vsync results if you have time.
> 
> Also if your able to get 1202 core you have a beast of a card... way more than what many are getting.


I knew it wouldn't really touch the sides with vsync on but as it's a third person game played on the TV (personal pref for 3rd person) with a pad, vsync results in a lovely smooth experience.

It's 12:30am now, tomorrow evening I'll disable vsync and see what gives. I have a feeling it'll down clock to around ~1150 like Valley does at 1440p


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You had vsync enabled, that will keep your card from throttling most of the time because it won't fully utilize it. Interested to see your non-vsync results if you have time.
> 
> Also if your able to get 1202 core you have a beast of a card... way more than what many are getting.


Notice that his TDP hit 111 at it's max? Again, how is this possible? Also his voltage hits 1.2v where mine tops out at 1.187. I am wondering if it is Precision as most of the ones I see with the 1.2v are people using MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Stateless

Hmmm was hoping to see some H20 results today as some stated they were getting their blocks today. Hopefully later tonight we will get some results. I get my blocks tomorrow, but I am on the West Coast, so with installing, leak testing etc, I probably wont be able to post results until late Tuesday night or Wednesday.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Notice that his TDP hit 111 at it's max? Again, how is this possible? Also his voltage hits 1.2v where mine tops out at 1.187. I am wondering if it is Precision as most of the ones I see with the 1.2v are people using MSI Afterburner.


The real kicker is all I did was set it once following this:
Quote:


> We found a very sweet tweak that will bring your boost frequency towards 1100~1176 stable, it will fluctuate depending on power draw / limits.Ffeel free to try our settings yourself. We applied:
> 
> Power Target 104%
> Priority is set at Temperature target and not Power Target
> Temperature Target 90 Degrees C
> CPU clock +165 MHz
> Memory clock +120 MHz
> Voltage 1200 Mv
> Fan control RPM fixed at 60% (a little more noisy but doable).


From Guru3D

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_overclock_guide,2.html

I haven't actually attempted to increase the core or memory further than that, I'm starting to wonder if it could be pushed further. The temp is easily controlled, the more aggressive profile I had previously kept the card at 71-72C, I slackened it off last night whilst testing Valley on here


----------



## kleinbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Is there anyone with a single Titan that can share their experience on gameplay smoothness versus a previous experience with geforce SLI (gtx 680 sli if possible)?
> I end up disabling sli on some games to avoid stutter problems and find it's a waste of 2x gtx 680s on a 2560x1440p monitor @ 120hz.
> I am pressing F5 on many canadian online retailer websites for a titan and hopefully will get my hands on one shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to move this question in another thread or delete if you believe it doesn't belong here.
> Thank you in advance for you comments.


I also game on 1440p @ 120Hz and I'll be upgrading soon. I am between a Titan and a couple 680's in SLI. Just curious, what do you mean it's a waste? A waste that you have to disable one of the cards sometimes? Thanks.


----------



## DimmyK

I'm pretty happy with my card, regardless of all that throttling stuff. Got it clocked to 1124 core 3375 memory on stock volts with custom fan curve. Played some Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 on 314.14 and card stays @ 1124 almost constantly, rarely drops 1 - 2 bins, only when power gets over 100%, but this is expected. I decided not to add voltage and up the clocks for now, since it causes power target to increase rapidly and throttle more.

Of course I'd love all this throttling nonsense to disappear completely, but that's how boost 2.0 is implemented, and unfortunately, it looks like we're stuck with it. Now, I'd like to point out that I didn't see throttling at stock, only overclocked and only when power readings went > 100. I see some people throttle more than others, and that really sucks. All cards are reference, for crying out loud, they all should behave the same... I'd definitely RMA if I would throttle at stock.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleinbird*
> 
> I also game on 1440p @ 120Hz and I'll be upgrading soon. I am between a Titan and a couple 680's in SLI. Just curious, what do you mean it's a waste? A waste that you have to disable one of the cards sometimes? Thanks.


That is correct. I find having to disable sli a waste of having a secong gtx 680 in that case and it is one the major reasons why I would like to sell my 2 gtx 680s for 1 titan + extra smoothness + itch to update new hardware, etc...








I hope I'm not going off the threads topic here.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Notice that his TDP hit 111 at it's max? Again, how is this possible? Also his voltage hits 1.2v where mine tops out at 1.187. I am wondering if it is Precision as most of the ones I see with the 1.2v are people using MSI Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> The real kicker is all I did was set it once following this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We found a very sweet tweak that will bring your boost frequency towards 1100~1176 stable, it will fluctuate depending on power draw / limits.Ffeel free to try our settings yourself. We applied:
> 
> Power Target 104%
> Priority is set at Temperature target and not Power Target
> Temperature Target 90 Degrees C
> CPU clock +165 MHz
> Memory clock +120 MHz
> Voltage 1200 Mv
> Fan control RPM fixed at 60% (a little more noisy but doable).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Guru3D
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_overclock_guide,2.html
> 
> I haven't actually attempted to increase the core or memory further than that, I'm starting to wonder if it could be pushed further. The temp is easily controlled, the more aggressive profile I had previously kept the card at 71-72C, I slackened it off last night whilst testing Valley on here
Click to expand...

I did this and noticed that my lower card, the one in the previous pic that kept dropping down to 1110mhz, actually stayed at 1150mhz much more often. But I also just got into an indoor area in Crysis 3 right around the same time I tried those settings, and have been indoors since. So...not sure if it's just the card using less power in an indoor area or not, but more people should give those settings a shot to double-check my questionable results.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> That is correct. I find having to disable sli a waste of having a secong gtx 680 in that case and it is one the major reasons why I would like to sell my 2 gtx 680s for 1 titan + extra smoothness + itch to update new hardware, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not going off the threads topic here.


All you guys whining about microstutter on last generations cards really need to do some research...

Things like adaptive vsyc and frame limiting all but remove microstutter on 2 way setups. A little bit of reading goes a long as I have NO microstutter and I have used plenty of single/multi GPU configs.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> All you guys whining about microstutter on last generations cards really need to do some research...
> 
> Things like adaptive vsyc and frame limiting all but remove microstutter on 2 way setups. A little bit of reading goes a long as I have NO microstutter and I have used plenty of single/multi GPU configs.


This is not really a discussion about the merits of any sli unless it is TITAN sli goodness LOL.

I will say that people here going from and between 690's and 670680 2 3 and 4 way sli configs notice that a single and sli titan experience seems smoother than 600 series sli ... Read through the thread and you will come across it!

LOL you could get a titan and find out for yourself









BTW not saying microstutter is at play the frames are just smoother with the titans, call it whatever you will







(and yest being a titan thread I think I can say that!)


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> This is not really a discussion about the merits of any sli unless it is TITAN sli goodness LOL.
> 
> I will say that people here going from and between 690's and 670680 2 3 and 4 way sli configs notice that a single and sli titan experience seems smoother than 600 series sli ... Read through the thread and you will come across it!
> 
> LOL you could get a titan and find out for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW not saying micro stutter is at play the frames are just smoother with the titans, call it whatever you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yest being a titan thread I think I can say that!)


I was looking at getting one for a while but the prices in AUS are ridiculous! $1298 cheapest!!!

I will wait for the hype to settle and drivers to get a bit better before I make my mind up. I can see a ton of potential but this throttling business isnt the best news. I am a watercooler too so I would want to know that there is plenty of headroom there when overclocked.

Ill wait for people to start receiving their blocks and get some results.


----------



## C-BuZz

Had some time to have a play with the card today. There seems to be a lot happening driver side that we don't have any control over. Specifically this throttling ****. I was attempting to disable Keplar boosting altogether from this very site & noticed something interesting. The card did not throttle one single bit looping Valley until the temps hit EXACTLY 70c. Nothing can change this throttling, I'm 100% sure the card is communicating with the drivers instructing it to throttle a specific percentage (something like 5%) when the card hit 70c. The EXACT throttling temp is something like 70.5c because it didn't always throttle until it was just about to hit 71c.

Anyway, starting to ramble. As you can see by this screenshot, the card did not throttle or move from 1150mhz until the temps hit 70c. Once it hit 70c, the card began to throttle 1130/1120 depending on EXACT temps.


This card is looping Valley @ 1150mhz without touching the voltage which leads me to believe it's capable of more.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> All you guys whining about microstutter on last generations cards really need to do some research...
> 
> Things like adaptive vsyc and frame limiting all but remove microstutter on 2 way setups. A little bit of reading goes a long as I have NO microstutter and I have used plenty of single/multi GPU configs.


Yea, except I hate this super annoying thing called input lag that happens when I Vsync anything, I'll stick with a single card that doesn't stutter or microstutter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I was looking at getting one for a while but the prices in AUS are ridiculous! $1298 cheapest!!!
> 
> I will wait for the hype to settle and drivers to get a bit better before I make my mind up. I can see a ton of potential but this throttling business isnt the best news. I am a watercooler too so I would want to know that there is plenty of headroom there when overclocked.
> 
> Ill wait for people to start receiving their blocks and get some results.


It is stronger than any card you have, or could have under water right now.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Sure. Know what a good score is? Just for comparison reasons, as I've never ran them before (not what you think a good score for Titan _should_ be, but what other cards score).
> 
> Edit: Downloading SPECapc now, so, yeah what's a good score?
> .


My hero










for Autocad 2013 (an NVIDIA biased app): http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/AutoDesk-AutoCAD-2013-GPU-Acceleration-164/

For Maya 2013 (an AMD biased app):http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/AutoDesk-Maya-2013-GPU-Acceleration-166/

For PTC Creo here are some baselines (less than 10fps is normal): http://www.spec.org/gwpg/apc.data/specapc_creo20_summary.html , http://www.spec.org/gwpg/apc.data/Fujitsu/CELSIUS_M720_Xeon_E5-1620_FirePro_W5000/creo2/result.html ; http://d3d-downloads.s3-external-3.amazonaws.com/DEVELOP3D.COM_PROFESSIONAL_GRAPHICS.pdf
& Ton of specviewperf 11 stuff on my gallery for workstation benches I collected: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/868892/specviewperf-11-benches-other-workstation-stuff/

I want to know how it compares to $1000+ Quadro K5000 / Firepro W8000 / Firepro W9000

Quadro K4000 based on GTX 660 is coming out soon, originally it was based on GTX 670 (GK104) , is also around $900








see http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/14548_div/14548_div.HTML


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Someone from EK said the new ek-fc terminal will be out next week,
> 
> source: xs


Oh well, can't wait for that. Guess I'll have to use crystal link temporarily. Oh, here they are too!







I love the look of these blocks, just wish they still had the EK logo etched into the plexi like my old FC7970's. Will probably drain the loop tomorrow but the build process will take the rest of the week because of work. :/


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh well, can't wait for that. Guess I'll have to use crystal link temporarily. Oh, here they are too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of these blocks, just wish they still had the EK logo etched into the plexi like my old FC7970's. Will probably drain the loop tomorrow but the build process will take the rest of the week because of work. :/


Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I was looking at getting one for a while but the prices in AUS are ridiculous! $1298 cheapest!!!
> 
> I will wait for the hype to settle and drivers to get a bit better before I make my mind up. I can see a ton of potential but this throttling business isnt the best news. I am a watercooler too so I would want to know that there is plenty of headroom there when overclocked.
> 
> Ill wait for people to start receiving their blocks and get some results.


I hear you, got two sitting here in their boxes. Been waiting on the same info as you LOL!!!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, except I hate this super annoying thing called input lag that happens when I Vsync anything, I'll stick with a single card that doesn't stutter or microstutter.
> It is stronger than any card you have, or could have under water right now.


I dont use vsync, I frame limit which eliminates the input lag you experience with vsync.

I would also never argue the fact that the titan is an absolute beast of a card and definitely is the king now. I am just saying that my 680 lightnings give me an extremely smooth experience with no microstutter or lag


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh well, can't wait for that. Guess I'll have to use crystal link temporarily. Oh, here they are too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of these blocks, just wish they still had the EK logo etched into the plexi like my old FC7970's. Will probably drain the loop tomorrow but the build process will take the rest of the week because of work. :/


Nonsense! You got 20 minutes to show results! Nice blocks BTW.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I hear you, got two sitting here in their boxes. Been waiting on the same info as you LOL!!!


Haha you have 2 titans sitting in boxes and you havent set them up? you have some serious self control!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Nonsense! You got 20 minutes to show results! Nice blocks BTW.


20 minutes???

I want the results NOW









Joking aside, have fun with the re build!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Haha you have 2 titans sitting in boxes and you havent set them up? you have some serious self control!


Been sitting there for a week, ordered a SC and SC Signature as soon as they were on NE LOL they just sit there STARING at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sujeto 1

So guys, are you recommending to buy this video card rigthnow or better wait until bugs been repair on new stocks? i have reading some bad stuff trottling or something.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still have a ton of testing to do on my second Titan, as well as benches to run on my W/C CF 7970 setup before I even drain the loop and install these Titans in my main rig (testing them out on my 2600K folding rig at the moment). I also have to do a bunch of filming for my Youtube channel (already did the unboxing but still have to unbox the blocks, do the installation guide, and performance vids for 7970 vs Titan with single and dual card results as well as comparison testing between a single Titan and a 580 Lightning that I'm doing separately on request). I wish this was my actual job so I could have the time to do it all!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Haha you have 2 titans sitting in boxes and you havent set them up? you have some serious self control!
> 
> 
> 
> Been sitting there for a week, ordered a SC and SC Signature as soon as they were on NE LOL they just sit there STARING at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I cannot believe the will power you have to be able to resist the Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> So guys, are you recommending to buy this video card rigthnow or better wait until bugs been repair on new stocks? i have reading some bad stuff trottling or something.


Get them now! Even with throttling a few mhz, they still beat the hell out of +1400mhz 680's. They bully 680s so bad, they take their lunch money, shove 'em in their locker, and bang their girlfriend


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

It sounds like 680s might even be doing the same thing in certain circumstances. It could just be a driver issue. I'm not too worried about it. Worst case scenario EVGA will release a bios update. I doubt that it'll come to that.


----------



## Stateless

So I removed my 1st Titan and installed my 2nd Titan to do some testing. I used my same settings as my other card for initial tests as follows:

Power Target : 106 Prioritized
Temp Target : 85c
Core : +150mhz
Memory : +200mhz

Fan Set to a 1:1 Temp:Fan Speed
Votage Set to max +38

So I do my first run of Heaven and notice that this Titan boosts to a higher clock at 1176mhz. It also uses the full voltage of 1.200v which my other Titan only does 1.187. This Titan TDP also goes above 100% in Heaven a lot more than the other Titan. However, it does throttle a little and the voltage also drops a little. At times speed dropped to 1167, 1150, 1130...voltage at these times also dropped to 1.187 and 1.167. But no massive drops.

However the card did crash as well only half way through Heaven. Rebooting and starting over I decided to remove the Memory OC. Pretty much the same results for boosts speeds and the small drops, but it did crash as well after 2 loops of Heaven. I am on the 3rd try right now with Core Offset set to +140 vs. +150 and so far no issues. I do see like the tests before that the TDP is going to 100 and at times 103 which the other Titan did not. Voltage is also hitting the 1.200v ceiling and the card is boosting to 1163mhz. Drops do happen, it mostly stays at the 1163mhz/1.200v, but does go to 1150mhz/1.187v and 1137Mhz/1.175v.

In comparison, my first Titan in Heaven never goes above 1150mhz/1.187v but it sustains that speed/voltage no matter what in Heaven and does not drop. It also caps the TDP between 93-98%. So in a nutshell:

Titan 1: Max boost clock with a +150 to the Core in Heaven = 1.150mhz/Max Voltage 1.187 No Throttling
Titan 2: Max boost clock with a +140 to the Core in Heaven = 1.163mhz/Max Voltage 1.200 with some throttling to 1150mhz/1.187v, 1137mhz/1.175v.

Titan 1: Max TDP in Heaven hits 98%
Titan 2: Max TDP in Heaven hits 104%

Temps are with the same threshold for both cards.

So in review, Titan 1 can have a +10mhz more to the Core given to it, but Titan 2 can boost +13mhz with -10mhz to the Core in Precision. Titan 2 can hit a higher TDP in Heaven vs. Titan 1. So it seems like my Titan 2 is a bit better with boost than Titan 1, but Titan 1 stays locked down at 1150mhz without any drops in Heaven. What I don't understand is why my Titan 1 card cannot use 1.200v, it maxes at 1.187.

So does this make sense to anyone else on how one card can go to a higher votlage even though both are being fed the max +38 within Precision?

Also, I am on run number 5 of Heaven and Titan 2 is still going strong without a crash. Will report back if it does crash. If not, onto Crysis 3 with Titan 2 to see if there is any throttling. With Titan 1 it stays locked at 1150mhz.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> So I removed my 1st Titan and installed my 2nd Titan to do some testing. I used my same settings as my other card for initial tests as follows:
> 
> Power Target : 106 Prioritized
> Temp Target : 85c
> Core : +150mhz
> Memory : +200mhz
> 
> Fan Set to a 1:1 Temp:Fan Speed
> Votage Set to max +38
> 
> So I do my first run of Heaven and notice that this Titan boosts to a higher clock at 1176mhz. It also uses the full voltage of 1.200v which my other Titan only does 1.187. This Titan TDP also goes above 100% in Heaven a lot more than the other Titan. However, it does throttle a little and the voltage also drops a little. At times speed dropped to 1167, 1150, 1130...voltage at these times also dropped to 1.187 and 1.167. But no massive drops.
> 
> However the card did crash as well only half way through Heaven. Rebooting and starting over I decided to remove the Memory OC. Pretty much the same results for boosts speeds and the small drops, but it did crash as well after 2 loops of Heaven. I am on the 3rd try right now with Core Offset set to +140 vs. +150 and so far no issues. I do see like the tests before that the TDP is going to 100 and at times 103 which the other Titan did not. Voltage is also hitting the 1.200v ceiling and the card is boosting to 1163mhz. Drops do happen, it mostly stays at the 1163mhz/1.200v, but does go to 1150mhz/1.187v and 1137Mhz/1.175v.
> 
> In comparison, my first Titan in Heaven never goes above 1150mhz/1.187v but it sustains that speed/voltage no matter what in Heaven and does not drop. It also caps the TDP between 93-98%. So in a nutshell:
> 
> Titan 1: Max boost clock with a +150 to the Core in Heaven = 1.150mhz/Max Voltage 1.187 No Throttling
> Titan 2: Max boost clock with a +140 to the Core in Heaven = 1.163mhz/Max Voltage 1.200 with some throttling to 1150mhz/1.187v, 1137mhz/1.175v.
> 
> Titan 1: Max TDP in Heaven hits 98%
> Titan 2: Max TDP in Heaven hits 104%
> 
> Temps are with the same threshold for both cards.
> 
> So in review, Titan 1 can have a +10mhz more to the Core given to it, but Titan 2 can boost +13mhz with -10mhz to the Core in Precision. Titan 2 can hit a higher TDP in Heaven vs. Titan 1. So it seems like my Titan 2 is a bit better with boost than Titan 1, but Titan 1 stays locked down at 1150mhz without any drops in Heaven. What I don't understand is why my Titan 1 card cannot use 1.200v, it maxes at 1.187.
> 
> So does this make sense to anyone else on how one card can go to a higher votlage even though both are being fed the max +38 within Precision?
> 
> Also, I am on run number 5 of Heaven and Titan 2 is still going strong without a crash. Will report back if it does crash. If not, onto Crysis 3 with Titan 2 to see if there is any throttling. With Titan 1 it stays locked at 1150mhz.


I think this just proves that not all Titans are created equal. They all don't have the same headroom. As to why one goes to 1.2 while the other doesn't, that could be hardware related limitations as well. I somehow doubt Nvidia will have anything to say as long as the cards work at advertised speeds, which they do for the most part I guess.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well that's true for any card. I just wish we could go back to the Fermi way of overclocking. What the hell was so wrong with that? Set a voltage and a clock speed and it either runs or it crashes. this boost crap is devastating for overclockers...


----------



## Falknir

Got my GTX TITAN. Love the card thus far. Was able to push it to roughly around 2050/3075 with my AC running a little harder, but decided to drop it to a more easily manageable 1176/3055 with 1.200V till I can acquire a water block for it.


----------



## Stateless

Just an update....

My 2nd Titan is still holding strong in Heaven and no crash as of yet. I am going to let it run through dinner and then increase memory +100. Titan 1 was able to do +200 on the memory with a +150 on the core. On Titan 2 +150 on Core and +200 on memory was crash city.

What sucks about doing all this testing is that I have to do it all over again tomorow when I install my blocks on both cards and them finally have them together in SLI. But I am more curious as to how they react to water and running sub-40c.


----------



## Kane2207

Just tinkered before bed, got 1215/3159, power % had a spike at 112 (?), constant voltage of 1.2, card temp max 74C with fan speed of 79%

It's a lottery just like CPUs


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Just tinkered before bed, got 1215/3159, power % had a spike at 112 (?), constant voltage of 1.2, card temp max 74C with fan speed of 79%
> 
> It's a lottery just like CPUs


I envy you... my Titan has 24 more days before I send it's @ss packing!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Just an update....
> 
> My 2nd Titan is still holding strong in Heaven and no crash as of yet. I am going to let it run through dinner and then increase memory +100. Titan 1 was able to do +200 on the memory with a +150 on the core. On Titan 2 +150 on Core and +200 on memory was crash city.
> 
> What sucks about doing all this testing is that I have to do it all over again tomorow when I install my blocks on both cards and them finally have them together in SLI. But I am more curious as to how they react to water and running sub-40c.


REALLY interested in your experiences water cooling!!! If you have good improvements I am SHREDDING those boxes and getting those TITANS in my PC HAHAHAHA

So GOOOOOD LUCK!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> REALLY interested in your experiences water cooling!!! If you have good improvements I am SHREDDING those boxes and getting those TITANS in my PC HAHAHAHA
> 
> So GOOOOOD LUCK!


Will report detailed info. It may take time, but I will provide as much as I can. I have a 10 hour shift tomorrow at work, Fiance is home and will get the package from FedEx for me. Have to drain current loop, put blocks on the cards, install, reconfigure loop and leak test before doing anything serious. I am off on Wednesday, so plan to be up late tomorrow to get the leak testing done so I can wake up Wednesday and do some proper testing of these cards under water.


----------



## Stateless

Was reading over at Evga and someone pointed this out in the Release Notes for the recent Beta Drivers...

In the release notes for the 313.14 drivers...

GPU Boost Technology

This release fixes a bug that allowed applications to override the optimum voltage
applied by NVIDIA's GPU Boost technology. The voltage depends on the thermal
environment of the system, and provides additional application stability.
Because of this bug fix, you may find a difference
in voltage offsets compared to previous driver
releases.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Was reading over at Evga and someone pointed this out in the Release Notes for the recent Beta Drivers...
> 
> In the release notes for the 313.14 drivers...
> 
> GPU Boost Technology
> 
> This release fixes a bug that allowed applications to override the optimum voltage
> applied by NVIDIA's GPU Boost technology. The voltage depends on the thermal
> environment of the system, and provides additional application stability.
> Because of this bug fix, you may find a difference
> in voltage offsets compared to previous driver
> releases.


Nothing changed with me when i went 313.14







Thank you for relaying the message though.


----------



## CDMAN

Looks like it time for another Top 30 update..









That's enough for today, back to Dodonpachi Saidaioujou.


----------



## nagle3092

Maybe we should just call this the official throttling club and we can start a new thread where we talk about other things.

Nice results Cdman


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Nothing changed with me when i went 313.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for relaying the message though.


Nothing changed to me with 313.14 either but if they're claiming how much voltage boost 2.0 gives you is specifically tied to thermals it might bode well for when the cards are on water.


----------



## kleinbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> That is correct. I find having to disable sli a waste of having a secong gtx 680 in that case and it is one the major reasons why I would like to sell my 2 gtx 680s for 1 titan + extra smoothness + itch to update new hardware, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not going off the threads topic here.


Thanks for the response. We're both possible future Titan owners so I think it's okay that we posted in this forum.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Nothing changed to me with 313.14 either but if they're claiming how much voltage boost 2.0 gives you is specifically tied to thermals it might bode well for when the cards are on water.


That is what I am hoping! We will have that data soon enough!!!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Was reading over at Evga and someone pointed this out in the Release Notes for the recent Beta Drivers...
> 
> In the release notes for the 313.14 drivers...
> 
> GPU Boost Technology
> 
> This release fixes a bug that allowed applications to override the optimum voltage
> applied by NVIDIA's GPU Boost technology. The voltage depends on the thermal
> environment of the system, and provides additional application stability.
> Because of this bug fix, you may find a difference
> in voltage offsets compared to previous driver
> releases.


Dude. This release note is from like 7-8 months ago if not longer, and was for the original Kepler GK104. I'm not sure where you got it, but it is in no way relevant to GPU boost 2.0. This came with like the 306 drivers ages ago, I remember reading this a LONG time ago.

This is not specific to 314.14.


----------



## carlhil2

Descadent "like everyone who owns it"...... Speak for yourself, i haven't had it in a game yet, i have played, fc3, Crysis 3, GTA4, etc, at 1163, even throughout!......after half an hour of Crysis 3!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my Titan running @ 1175/7Ghz stable. Wonder if my VRAM can go higher... No throttling which is great! Throttles running benchmarks though.


----------



## Descadent

just catching up on the thread and noticed my name








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Descadent "like everyone who owns it"...... Speak for yourself, i haven't had it in a game yet


ok. cool.























me either. I don't own titans!







although I want to be an owner.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Dude. This release note is from like 7-8 months ago if not longer, and was for the original Kepler GK104. I'm not sure where you got it, but it is in no way relevant to GPU boost 2.0. This came with like the 306 drivers ages ago, I remember reading this a LONG time ago.
> 
> This is not specific to 314.14.


Darn. Thanks for letting us know so I didn't put all my hopes on this.


----------



## h2spartan

So has there been any official word of Nvidia giving the okay for any custom pcb designs for the Titan?....My plans are to get a Titan as soon as one comes available or able to snag one before stock depletes but if there's a good chance of a MSI lightning or a EVGA classified, I might hold out for one of those...


----------



## emett

What kind of performace loss am I going to get running 2 Titans in sli on a Z68 mobo?
They will be running on pci 2.0 x8, i will be runnin 5870x1080 res.
Is it worth the upgrade from sli 680's 2gb?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So has there been any official word of Nvidia giving the okay for any custom pcb designs for the Titan?....My plans are to get a Titan as soon as one comes available or able to snag one before stock depletes but if there's a good chance of a MSI lightning or a EVGA classified, I might hold out for one of those...


Cebit is this week, hopefully we find something out.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Just an update....
> 
> My 2nd Titan is still holding strong in Heaven and no crash as of yet. I am going to let it run through dinner and then increase memory +100. Titan 1 was able to do +200 on the memory with a +150 on the core. On Titan 2 +150 on Core and +200 on memory was crash city.
> 
> What sucks about doing all this testing is that I have to do it all over again tomorow when I install my blocks on both cards and them finally have them together in SLI. But I am more curious as to how they react to water and running sub-40c.


I have the Asus model and I crash with +150 on gpu and 350+ on mem. I tuned it down to 140gpu while keeping 350 and so far 7th run of Heaven with no crashing. Really look forward to your water cool cards


----------



## carlhil2

Crysis 3 at 1202......


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Crysis 3 at 1202......


What temps are you looking at after playing for more than 10 mins?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> What temps are you looking at after playing for more than 10 mins?


Those are live temps, i use an aggressive fan profile!


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Those are live temps, i use an aggressive fan profile!










Time to try to copy you


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Those are live temps, i use an aggressive fan profile!


Is that temp after more than 10 min of playing?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> I somehow doubt Nvidia will have anything to say as long as the cards work at advertised speeds, which they do for the most part I guess.


Most? They are spec'd at 837/876 ... is there anyone *not* getting over 1037 with a little overclocking? We probably have the good chips (1100~1200) -- the actual reject titans are probably being piled up for 780 cards ...







heheheh


----------



## ACRONYNJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, except I hate this super annoying thing called input lag that happens when I Vsync anything, I'll stick with a single card that doesn't stutter or microstutter.


Here's the kicker, single cards also stutter and sometimes microstutter depending on the load. Yes this also happens on a Titan. Try Crysis 3.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is that temp after more than 10 min of playing?


Up to 64, my temps never goes above 67 period, depends if the heat is on, it's 70 F in here now!


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Crysis 3 at 1202......


Ran the same settings, crash 5 seconds into heaven, I don't believe you!


----------



## dph314

Wait, so you're seeing that in Crysis 3 using 78% fan speed? Nice. Mine doesn't throttle either, well one of them doesn't. But I keep a relaxed fan profile and let the cards hit ~80C. I'll try with a higher fan speed and see what happens.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACRONYNJA*
> 
> Here's the kicker, single cards also stutter and sometimes microstutter depending on the load. Yes this also happens on a Titan. Try Crysis 3.


Put about 6 hours into crysis 3 on my titan so far and haven't seen any stuttering. Super smoooooth. Only playing at 1600x1200 right now and also coming from a set of jittery 5970s so that might be it? Either way sure seems smooth to me.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Crysis 3 at 1202......


I should have never cancelled my asus preorder







damn nice clock !


----------



## carlhil2

Ran the same settings, crash 5 seconds into heaven, I don't believe you!







[/quote]........A little sample with about 50 web pages open, ......


----------



## emett

What kind of performace loss am I going to get running 2 Titans in sli on a Z68 mobo?
They will be running on pci 2.0 x8, i will be runnin 5870x1080 res.
Is it worth the upgrade from sli 680's 2gb?


----------



## ACRONYNJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Put about 6 hours into crysis 3 on my titan so far and haven't seen any stuttering. Super smoooooth. Only playing at 1600x1200 right now and also coming from a set of jittery 5970s so that might be it? Either way sure seems smooth to me.


It's definitely smoother than SLI, but if you load the card and look for it, you'll see stutter.

Monitor also plays a part. I was running 1600x1200 on my old Viewsonic CRT at 100hz with my GTX 690 with no Vsync and there was barely any stutter, smooth as silk.

I've spent the last few days going back and forth between 2 Titans in SLI to just a single 1, while they both have their benefits they both have their drawbacks too. Ideally I'd like to have the power of 2 Titans in SLI in a single chip, but that's just not possible at the moment.

Some games would be best with a single Titan (competitive, twitch fps, reduced settings for min frame times).

Edit: then again some twitch games would also benefit with Titans in SLI for reduced frame times at high loads, at the expense of smoothness and slight input lag (SLI adds 1 frame of input lag, which can be somewhat mitigated when running the engine as high fps as possible, the lower the fps, the greater the input lag.)

Some games would be best with Titans in SLI (cinematic gaming, downsampled, triple buffered, max settings, couch gaming).


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Put about 6 hours into crysis 3 on my titan so far and haven't seen any stuttering. Super smoooooth. Only playing at 1600x1200 right now and also coming from a set of jittery 5970s so that might be it? Either way sure seems smooth to me.


You bought a titan and play at 4:3?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You bought a titan and play at 4:3?


Er? Where do you get.. oh! Yeah dumb typo. Maybe I should stop drinking? 16:10











And a bigger 16:10 if dell will stop messing around and give me the u3014.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Crysis 3 at 1202......


You do not have your GPU at full load, it is only at 64% use bud. And power is 73%. Something is limiting you. You can only state a OC is stable if the GPU is at full load.


----------



## dph314

Well, Crysis 3 seems to be crashing when trying the fan speed at 78%. Not sure if the OC I had just never was stable, or if it's the extra fan speed. The cards were both a few increments lower though, as opposed to fan speed on auto and pretty relaxed. This sucks. Still killin' the game though, so I guess I can't complain too much. Getting 100fps min's in a massive outdoor area. Maxed with 2X SMAA MGPU. Guess it don't get much better than that


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> The real kicker is all I did was set it once following this:
> From Guru3D
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_overclock_guide,2.html
> 
> I haven't actually attempted to increase the core or memory further than that, I'm starting to wonder if it could be pushed further. The temp is easily controlled, the more aggressive profile I had previously kept the card at 71-72C, I slackened it off last night whilst testing Valley on here


Played Farcry 3 for 10 mins with those settings, (the geo and veg settings are on med because on max, fps drops to 40, im guessing drivers issues idk) and it ran smooth with max temp of 79C with default fan curve. Ran Heaven, crashed on dragon scene. Grrrrrr ;(


----------



## Stateless

Well since my last update, my second Titan has been running non-stop in Unigine Heaven and I just got done playing about 30 min or so of Crysis 3, New Dawn Demo for about 10 min and did a 3DMark11 Extreme Benchmark. I do have some downthrottling, but it goes for 1167 to 1150 and a few times to 1137 but that is it. In the New Dawn demo it never waivered. In Crysis 3 it did change from the three mentioned speeds. This particular card does not run at the +150 on the core, but it has a higher overall boost than my first card. Memory I put at 100 and no crash but ran out of time to do a higher clock on the memory.

For tonight I am done and next time I do testing it will be under water. Hopefully someone tomorrow will have some water results before me so I have an idea of how it is going with water.


----------



## virus86

I dont know if this is good enough. I tested it using WoT, 5760x1080, max settings (foilage - high, flora - off)

Power Target: 106% (actual max, 105%)
Temp Target: 85C (actual max 77C)
GPU Clock Offset: +53MHz (maxed out at 1137MHz total even with a higher offset)
Mem Clock Offset: +20MHz (still adjusting)
Max Fan: 73%
Max Voltage: +38mV (max 1.2V)

Drivers: 314.09
BIOS: 80.10.2C.00.90
FPS: 50-80

Ill take a screenshot once I hit my mem clock limit.

The way I know the settings dont work is when I start a round, the game would freeze, my screens would turn off/on, and then I see that my voltage offset reset. Hopefully Im doing it right....

Upgrade to beta drivers?


----------



## carlhil2

You do not have your GPU at full load, it is only at 64% use bud. And power is 73%. Something is limiting you. You can only state a OC is stable if the GPU is at full load.[/quote]  ..How is this?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You do not have your GPU at full load, it is only at 64% use bud. And power is 73%. Something is limiting you. You can only state a OC is stable if the GPU is at full load.


 ..How is this?[/quote]

Uh, throttling like almost everyone else? I don't really see your point. That looks pretty much exactly like most of us. If your clocks are mostly stable in games then welcome to the club. I don't have many issues in games.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Crysis 3 at 1202......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You do not have your GPU at full load, it is only at 64% use bud. And power is 73%. Something is limiting you. You can only state a OC is stable if the GPU is at full load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You do not have your GPU at full load, it is only at 64% use bud. And power is 73%. Something is limiting you. You can only state a OC is stable if the GPU is at full load.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..How is this?


I quoted your 1200mhz stable clock pic. You are at full load on your 2nd screenshot @ 1110mhz with an additional throttling shown in your performance log.


----------



## emett

I got around to ordering my cards, about a 10 day wait now..


----------



## xorbe

Here is my card in Heaven. The pattern here is pretty clear. Each notch of V gets me one notch of core. As I approach "some" limit, the card starts sporadically blipping down one notch of MHz+V or two notches of MHz+V each. I used a custom fan setting, because 79~81C kicked things down a notch or two. This is an EVGA stock clocks Titan.



(Note that Valley cannot reach these clocks on my card, requires a couple notches less of core MHz. So don't take this number as my max stable overclock ... it's too high. Not that it's impressive or anything.)


----------



## d3v0

How do you log that, Xorbe?

I am looking for a bit of a testing methodology for this card for OC due to me being completely out of the GFX card game for a few years









My titan is "out of delivery" today. Maybe ill leave work early


----------



## Naennon

firestrike
heaven
crysis 2

under water









watertemp max 24°C


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I got around to ordering my cards, about a 10 day wait now..


You won't be disappointed and as for the throttling, it will be sorted and I firmly believe it is driver related, as far too many have the same scenario.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> firestrike
> heaven
> crysis 2
> 
> under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watertemp max 24°C


Very nice!

Did you have throttling before you put it under water btw?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> firestrike
> heaven
> crysis 2
> 
> under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watertemp max 24°C


Whoa! 1202mhz rock solid with no throttling! 104% Power!

What was that run on? Can you run Heaven 4.0.

Can you show GPU use next time?

Were you getting throttling before the water block? And what was your highest OC prior?


----------



## Naennon

yea a lot of throtteling before watering the TITAN

more vcore > reaching plimit earlier
less vcore > no throtteling
more clock > crash
1,2 VCore and more clock > crash
less Vcore and more clock > crash

max stable was 1,1875 and 1215 clock
decided to choose 1200 without ANY throtteling


----------



## Descadent

titan owners, if you are getting the arma3 alpha today let us know your performance!


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I got around to ordering my cards, about a 10 day wait now..


Nice mate, where you ordered them from.


----------



## emett

PC Case Gear


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whoa! 1202mhz rock solid with no throttling! 104% Power!
> 
> What was that run on? Can you run Heaven 4.0.
> 
> Can you show GPU use next time?
> 
> Were you getting throttling before the water block? And what was your highest OC prior?


it was on heaven, crysis 3, fire strike all the same

gpu usage 99%

had alot of throtteling before water highest oc was 1215 for gaming (not yet checked if 24/7 stable) and 1228 for benches (not stable)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> it was on heaven, crysis 3, fire strike all the same
> 
> gpu usage 99%
> 
> had alot of throtteling before water highest oc was 1215 for gaming (not yet checked if 24/7 stable) and 1228 for benches (not stable)


What was your highest OC on air and how low did it throttle to? Thanks + rep.

Looks like I need some blocks.


----------



## Avonosac

Makes me even happier my EK block is on the way. This card will be a beast for years!

My wallet is rejoicing.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What was your highest OC on air and how low did it throttle to? Thanks + rep.
> 
> Looks like I need some blocks.


highest OC was 1175 with throtteling down to 1097/1113


----------



## maarten12100

Has anybody checked with watercooling and 150% plimit?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> highest OC was 1175 with throtteling down to 1097/1113


Hmm looks like the Titan is highly temp sensitive. Either the temp downclocking limit is set much lower than stated before or our programs are reading temps incorrectly.


----------



## ahnafakeef

So how much better is a single Titan at 1080p than an overclocked 680, say with the clocks of the 680 Lightning?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So how much better is a single Titan at 1080p than an overclocked 680, say with the clocks of the 680 Lightning?


Depends entirely on how high you can OC each card...

At stock the Titan is around 45% faster than a single 680 and if you clock the lightning to say 1350MHz and the titan to 1150MHz the difference should stay around where it was when the cards were at stock


----------



## vacaloca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yea a lot of throttling before watering the TITAN
> 
> max stable [on water] was 1,1875 and 1215 clock
> decided to choose 1200 without ANY throttling
> 
> highest OC [on air] was 1175 with throttling down to 1097/1113


meh, waterblock just to go up 100MHz from stock, kinda disappointing to spend money on blocks/water setup for such a small performance increase, but that's just me









Thanks for your feedback though!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vacaloca*
> 
> meh, waterblock just to go up 100MHz from stock, kinda disappointing to spend money on blocks/water setup for such a small performance increase, but that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback though!


That's how waterblocks have always been


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vacaloca*
> 
> meh, waterblock just to go up 100MHz from stock, kinda disappointing to spend money on blocks/water setup for such a small performance increase, but that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback though!


But it is so much quieter..


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That's how waterblocks have always been


It isn't all about performance


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieel*
> 
> It isn't all about performance


Yes, which is why real performance seekers go with phase change (direct2die or loop cooled by it).









jk. sort of.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> How do you log that, Xorbe?
> 
> I am looking for a bit of a testing methodology for this card for OC due to me being completely out of the GFX card game for a few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My titan is "out of delivery" today. Maybe ill leave work early


I let Heaven stabilize/burn for 5~10 minutes on max settings @ 1920x1200, and then quit and examine the MSI AB chart, and punched the data into Excel on the laptop, repeat. It all takes a while, so I practiced on the digital piano between data collections.

Congrats!


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes, which is why real performance seekers go with phase change (direct2die or loop cooled by it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk. sort of.


Ahahah, well, the thing i love most about liquidcooling is the AWESOME FANTASTIC GORGEOUS look it gives to the case, bling bling dudes


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> highest OC was 1175 with throtteling down to 1097/1113


Such great news and thanks for sharing. Do you have any plans to get another Titan?


----------



## RJT

OK. So I was doing some benchmarking with my Titan 2-way SLI this weekend. Oh, btw, I scored P21683 in 3Dmark11!! I was in with the top 4 world wide









I know there is a throttling issue with these cards, but I have been noticing some strange sli behaviour. For instance, with power at 106%/temp 90C targets, a +175 core offset and a +125 memory offset, gpu1 is boosting to a constant 1184MHz at 88-89% utilization. Gpu2 is boosting to 1110MHz and reaching 98-99% utilization. This is on stock voltage settings and a custom fan profile. Could it be the cards are performing differently under load (even though they are synced) because of some kind of leakage or because I'm cooling them too hard and not reaching the thermal target value? Is it really ok to run these cards at 90C??

What other settings have you 2-way sli guys found that works and optimizes your sli potential?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Looking like it'll be at least Friday before I can get any water cooled numbers. Have to order some more crystal link kits and tubing from Frozen along with coolant and some more TIM. Won't probably get here til Thursday or Friday so that'll give me time to do all the benchmarks on single and CF 7970's. Any benches you guys want me to run? These are my planned benches/games for this test:

3dmark11 P and X scores
3dmark Vantage P and X scores
Unigine Heaven 4.0 Ultra preset
Unigine Valley 1.0 Ultra preset
A New Dawn (2 min FRAPS run)
Lost Planet 2 bench
Metro 2033 bench
Crysis bench
Crysis 3 (2 min FRAPS run)
BF3 (2 min FRAPS run)
MOH Warfighter (2 min FRAPS run)
Crysis Warhead (2 min FRAPS run)
FC3 (2 min FRAPS run)

I'm using a fresh install of Win8 and will do another fresh install once the Titans are installed.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Such great news and thanks for sharing. Do you have any plans to get another Titan?


yea getting 2 more


----------



## dph314

It's cool that the water gave him 1202mhz stable, but we shouldn't have to spend hundreds more on a watercooling setup for these just for another 26mhz. I kept mine at 59C and it still throttled. No enthusiasts' graphics card should throttle at 59C, especially when well within the power envelope. I don't see why it's so hard to allow for a REAL EULA in the drivers that takes your serial number and allows you to void your warranty if you want to really push the card. Would make everyone happy, since you can't really complain about having to void your warranty when running the card way out of spec. I wish Nvidia would pick up the phone and give Intel a call on how to appease enthusiasts (Performance Tuning Plan FTW







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So how much better is a single Titan at 1080p than an overclocked 680, say with the clocks of the 680 Lightning?


My results for Titan vs a 1411mhz/6500mhz Lightning can be found in this post







http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/1960#post_19429141


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Depends entirely on how high you can OC each card...
> 
> At stock the Titan is around 45% faster than a single 680 and if you clock the lightning to say 1350MHz and the titan to 1150MHz the difference should stay around where it was when the cards were at stock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> It's cool that the water gave him 1202mhz stable, but we shouldn't have to spend hundreds more on a watercooling setup for these just for another 26mhz. I kept mine at 59C and it still throttled. No enthusiasts' graphics card should throttle at 59C, especially when well within the power envelope. I don't see why it's so hard to allow for a REAL EULA in the drivers that takes your serial number and allows you to void your warranty if you want to really push the card. Would make everyone happy, since you can't really complain about having to void your warranty when running the card way out of spec. I wish Nvidia would pick up the phone and give Intel a call on how to appease enthusiasts (Performance Tuning Plan FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> My results for Titan vs a 1411mhz/6500mhz Lightning can be found in this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/1960#post_19429141


Thanks a lot to both of you!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yea getting 2 more


Cool! I have 2 and am still deciding on a third.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> It's cool that the water gave him 1202mhz stable, but we shouldn't have to spend hundreds more on a watercooling setup for these just for another 26mhz. I kept mine at 59C and it still throttled. No enthusiasts' graphics card should throttle at 59C, especially when well within the power envelope. I don't see why it's so hard to allow for a REAL EULA in the drivers that takes your serial number and allows you to void your warranty if you want to really push the card. Would make everyone happy, since you can't really complain about having to void your warranty when running the card way out of spec. I wish Nvidia would pick up the phone and give Intel a call on how to appease enthusiasts (Performance Tuning Plan FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> My results for Titan vs a 1411mhz/6500mhz Lightning can be found in this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/1960#post_19429141


That is in a sense is what you have to do to get afterburner extreme for the lightning (obviously more steps lol).

My point is yes for getting say 1.5v I would agree. But for the 1.21v they give NO WAY. They already said unlocked, a puny unlock at that. For the way they presented this card to us, for the price and for the tiny extra voltage they give no warranty should even be spoken with waived in the same paragraph.

In any case they would take your warranty and still throttle you with some other algorithmic factor, hahahaha

It is a sad laugh though









Written towards nvidia, not you


----------



## lyx

Looks like Accelero Xtreme III is compatible with Titan - wonder if it can provide better cooling solution on air then stock.


----------



## gamingarena

Did anyone tried Call of Duty games like BLack ops 1 or BLack Ops 2 multlpayer with Titan?
Something strange is going on, i can play any game and bench all day long since i got my Titan last Thursday rock solid even OC at 1150-1100.
Even new Tomb Raider which everyone is complaining of crashing i played it last night for 4hrs straight.

But as soon as i fire up Any of the game mentioned above my system just Hard reboots, i tried default clocks any combination and they just reboot the system ranging from 1min to 5min time in game, that's multiplayer.
Just for reference i was running 680GTX SLi and was playing same COD games for hours no problem only thing that changed is Titan.

If anyone can test COD Black Ops Multi with Titan and let me know thanks....


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Looks like Accelero Xtreme III is compatible with Titan - wonder if it can provide better cooling solution on air then stock.


Benefit is it is easier to connect the fan to be perfect by something other than the cards own power.

Should cool better (not likely for the vrm's though).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

As far as I understand it though, even with the EULA in place they will still warranty the card which is fine with the +38mV IMO. I too would like more voltage control even if it came at the price of warranty nullification. Dph isright, Intel's Tuning Plan is the best (and my 3960X cost over $1k too)...


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The faster single card will be smoother in many cases compared to a dual config. The 690 (yellow line) has much more time frame variance than the Titan (light green) = smoother gameplay. The 7970 just gets ridiculous(dark green).
> 
> 
> Valley is much more CPU intensive than Heaven, so you could see some throttling due to cpu bottleneck in Valley. BF3 can run into CPU bottleneck depending on resolution and graphical settings.
> I do get throttling in Heaven, usually from 1176 to 1125mhz.
> 
> But again i dont see much performance drop with the throttling. My 2 cards still demolish any other setups i have had in the past. 670 4-way SLI & 680 SLI. The greatest benefit is the Titan's smooth gameplay.


Do you find them to be smoother even when SLI'd? I currently run GTX 670's in SLI and I can't wrap my head around whether or not a single Titan would be a better option for this "smooth gameplay" you all speak of.

I need to test games with a single 670 vs the SLI'd 670s to see if it "is smoother"...


----------



## supermi

If they gave us the oc options like the Intel chip I am all for it!

But you need the right mb to oc very high. Meaning for cards that is the lightning. Just a sad shame, such a nice chip in a blah board lol.


----------



## Fieel




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, Gigabyte snuck their name onto the reference cooler...


----------



## trn

OOps, double posted to the google doc by mistakenly hitting refresh.


----------



## mbreslin

@Fieel (or anyone else with a gigabyte card) can you please post a copy of the gigabyte titan bios?

Thanks.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, Gigabyte snuck their name onto the reference cooler...


Holy cows you're right I didn't even notice that second to last picture showing the gigabyte text


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That is in a sense is what you have to do to get afterburner extreme for the lightning (obviously more steps lol).
> 
> My point is yes for getting say 1.5v I would agree. But for the 1.21v they give NO WAY. They already said unlocked, a puny unlock at that. For the way they presented this card to us, for the price and for the tiny extra voltage they give no warranty should even be spoken with waived in the same paragraph.
> 
> In any case they would take your warranty and still throttle you with some other algorithmic factor, hahahaha
> 
> It is a sad laugh though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Written towards nvidia, not you


Both of you are right, as I ve already mentioned here -Nvidia has sold non perfect Tesla chips for a premium price with a nicely tight leash








That s what one could call a clever business strategy.


----------



## Murlocke

So it seems water does fix the throttling (based on one user's feedback)?

Not sure what to think about that other than:
1) That means these cards are capable of not throttling on stock.
2) We should be able to turn off the throttling if our temps/tdp are under the limits we set.


----------



## KnightVII

If you trying to reach more and more and GTX Titan get overclock of death then your warranty is gone.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> If you trying to reach more and more and GTX Titan get overclock of death then your warranty is gone.


Unless your flashing BIOS to allow increased voltage, it's really impossible to fry this card when overclocking. Most companies also honor warranty for overclocked cards as long as certified BIOS were used and you were in the allowed voltage ranges.

If you set TDP to max, Temp Limit to max, and fan at lowest possible, the card will declock when it hits 95C which is not enough to damage the card. I just don't see how anyone could fry this card. There are limits everywhere.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm pretty sure Nvidia themselves said that warranties would not be voided even if you use the overvolting feature and agree to the EULA.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Asus Titan was in stock & I was in Walmart. Darn iPhone wasn't fast enough, only if I wasn't out with the wife buying household items.....


----------



## Contra82

I had my titan for few days now, today after installing new tomb raider my graphic card driver keep crashing and give me the message "your graphic card crashed and recovered" I tried to uninstall and re intall drivers "clean install" still no luck and the driver keep crashing, is it my card or software realted, problem only started after installing the game, and no removing the game didn't help


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contra82*
> 
> I had my titan for few days now, today after installing new tomb raider my graphic card driver keep crashing and give me the message "your graphic card crashed and recovered" I tried to uninstall and re intall drivers "clean install" still no luck and the driver keep crashing, is it my card or software realted, problem only started after installing the game, and no removing the game didn't help


Did you try running it at Stock speed? i been playing last night for 4 hrs and not single crash with single Titan... also try disabling TressFX and tessellation i heard lots of people with Nvidia Cards get crashes with those 2 enabled.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contra82*
> 
> I had my titan for few days now, today after installing new tomb raider my graphic card driver keep crashing and give me the message "your graphic card crashed and recovered" I tried to uninstall and re intall drivers "clean install" still no luck and the driver keep crashing, is it my card or software realted, problem only started after installing the game, and no removing the game didn't help


It is the driver it screws up for a lot of ppl just wait.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contra82*
> 
> I had my titan for few days now, today after installing new tomb raider my graphic card driver keep crashing and give me the message "your graphic card crashed and recovered" I tried to uninstall and re intall drivers "clean install" still no luck and the driver keep crashing, is it my card or software realted, problem only started after installing the game, and no removing the game didn't help


Also, try running your game without afterburner/precision running. I've read that some people can't run certain games with that software running.


----------



## Murlocke

For people having trouble with tomb raider stability:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1364357/dso-amd-teases-tressfx-a-new-frontier-of-realism-in-pc-gaming/450_50#post_19445281

NVIDIA Statement:
Quote:


> Hi Brent. You can try using the latest beta driver however, please note that we are aware of major performance and stability issues with GeForce GPUs running Tomb Raider with maximum settings. Unfortunately, NVIDIA didn't receive final code until this past weekend which substantially decreased stability, image quality and performance over a build we were previously provided. We are working closely with Crystal Dynamics to address and resolve all game issues as quickly as possible. In the meantime, we would like to apologize to GeForce users that are not able to have a great experience playing Tomb Raider, as they have come to expect with all of their favorite PC games.
> 
> Hi Brent, this isn't solely a driver issue. The developer needs to make some changes on their end to fix their issues on GeForce GPUs. This will require code changes to the game.


----------



## nyrang3rs

I hope they were allowed to fully test Sim City @ Nvidia.


----------



## BANKROBBER

I collected both of my titans on saturday :O)
love the rendering with iray and CUDA......fc3 is stunning too!!!

ROB


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I hope they were allowed to fully test Sim City @ Nvidia.


Not really interested in tomb raider but I have a few hours in simcity so far at max settings without a hiccup. The game (unfortunately) was designed to run ok on lesser hardware hence the very small city sizes.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Not really interested in tomb raider but I have a few hours in simcity so far at max settings without a hiccup. The game (unfortunately) was designed to run ok on lesser hardware hence the very small city sizes.


Thanks. So no graphics glitches or bugs? I realize the game doesn't push hardware to the limits, just hate finding bugs.

How did you get it? Are you a reviewer or did they release early to some people?


----------



## Contra82

Thanks all, will try the stuff recommended and report back


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Thanks. So no graphics glitches or bugs? I realize the game doesn't push hardware to the limits, just hate finding bugs.
> 
> How did you get it? Are you a reviewer or did they release early to some people?


Simcity release date for NA is today. Many have had it since last night but there were a lot of launch issues and it didn't get distributed very well, I've been playing it since I woke up this morning.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Thanks. So no graphics glitches or bugs? I realize the game doesn't push hardware to the limits, just hate finding bugs.
> 
> How did you get it? Are you a reviewer or did they release early to some people?


There was a closed beta some got into. Likely how.


----------



## HuaxShin

yet another titan made its way on the hwbot overclock list. 4th place
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> For people having trouble with tomb raider stability:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1364357/dso-amd-teases-tressfx-a-new-frontier-of-realism-in-pc-gaming/450_50#post_19445281
> 
> NVIDIA Statement:


For Tomb Raider you can disable Tessellation for now that that should fix the stability issue.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> For Tomb Raider you can disable Tessellation for now that that should fix the stability issue.


Hey Jacob,

I am sitting on my 2 titans waiting to hear about the throttling issue before I open them, I don't want to return them but I gotta hear something before I open them up









We all really really want to know!

Please!








Please and
Please


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey Jacob,
> 
> I am sitting on my 2 titans waiting to hear about the throttling issue before I open them, I don't want to return them but I gotta hear something before I open them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all really really want to know!
> 
> Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please and
> Please


Just open them you won't be disappointed.
Unless you are planning on really going the way OCing


----------



## ski-bum

Just got mu ASUS Titan. Is there protective plastic over the window?
Also, haven't started playing with it yet, but the ASUS GPU Tweak looks preety good. It can target frame rate. Does EVGA's do this? I know Afterburner doesn't.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey Jacob,
> 
> I am sitting on my 2 titans waiting to hear about the throttling issue before I open them, I don't want to return them but I gotta hear something before I open them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all really really want to know!
> 
> Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please and
> Please


I think sitting on them, even if they aren't opened, may void your warranty as well...


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey Jacob,
> 
> I am sitting on my 2 titans waiting to hear about the throttling issue before I open them, I don't want to return them but I gotta hear something before I open them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all really really want to know!
> 
> Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please and
> Please


You have 2 titans so I assume you will have them in sli. If thats the case there is no need to worry about throttlng if you are going to overclock to reasonable speeds. Maybe around 1137 om the core with +100 on the memory. You will hardly throttle and eveb when you do it will not be for long. This is if you are running something very stressful to the cards like unigine heaven. You will want a custome fan speed 1:1 ratio is best or you will get thermal throttling if you set auto fan which will drop the clocks much harder. Anyways if you want to try this out let me know you results. I think you will be happy, If you want to go for these clock speeds. If you want something like 1200mhz you will get throttling up to 3 - 4 bins in unigine heaven.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> You have 2 titans so I assume you will have them in sli. If thats the case there is no need to worry about throttlng if you are going to overclock to reasonable speeds. Maybe around 1137 om the core with +100 on the memory. You will hardly throttle and eveb when you do it will not be for long. This is if you are running something very stressful to the cards like unigine heaven. You will want a custome fan speed 1:1 ratio is best or you will get thermal throttling if you set auto fan which will drop the clocks much harder. Anyways if you want to try this out let me know you results. I think you will be happy, If you want to go for these clock speeds. If you want something like 1200mhz you will get throttling up to 3 - 4 bins in unigine heaven.


I hate typing on my phone from work... so many misspelled words.. lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Just got mu ASUS Titan. Is there protective plastic over the window?
> Also, haven't started playing with it yet, but the ASUS GPU Tweak looks preety good. It can target frame rate. Does EVGA's do this? I know Afterburner doesn't.


Yes there is protective plastic that you want to remove


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Just got mu ASUS Titan. Is there protective plastic over the window?
> Also, haven't started playing with it yet, but the ASUS GPU Tweak looks preety good. It can target frame rate. Does EVGA's do this? I know Afterburner doesn't.


Plastic protector over the window on the Titan? Really? Damn, I'd better take those off befor they melt or fall off and get caugt in the fans!


----------



## supermi

Lol sitting on them voids warranty , love it!

I will put them on water and cool as much as possible, gonna be 3d surround gaming so yes will stress cards quite well.

If I cant reach 100% power target or throttle with low temps, well that is not acceptable, unless nvidia gives a really really good explanation as to why.

As for high oc I know that is a lottery, lol. Silicone or temps or volts miight limit me, but so far with the titans it seems you are limited to less than was advertised period

1.21v unlocked, nope
Cool temps with high fan speed yes but get downclocked
Small 106% power target, well that don't matter cause you get throttled by 95%, that is the issue lol.

Getting closer to opening them but wishing nvidia would give some response or acknowledgment of our concerns with their in nvidias words "answer for enthusiasts who want unlocked voltage etc.) Lol

Oops better stop sitting on these, I am laughing, gonna give a rep for that!

Edit: typos, thanks phone


----------



## frunction

Is there also plastic on the EVGA cards? I installed mine a couple of days ago and did not notice any plastic.


----------



## FenixPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Is there also plastic on the EVGA cards? I installed mine a couple of days ago and did not notice any plastic.


Yes


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Is there also plastic on the EVGA cards? I installed mine a couple of days ago and did not notice any plastic.


Yup. Plastic film over the plexi.


----------



## SigmaOrionis

Just received my Titan yesterday. So far I love it. Its twice as fast as the 580 it replaced. Its also a lot quieter.

My card is throttling but seems to be working just like the PCper video described it. As I get closer to 80C it backs off clock and voltage to maintain the temp. In Valley there was a couple of instances where I was all the way down to baseclock. I have everything in Precision at default. So I'm sure if I messed with the fan profile it would keep cooler.

The way I see it is if you use a frame limiter in games. The card will stay below 99% and run much cooler. Then you'll get those higher clocks which will give you more power for those transients in game where your framerate might normally go down.

The only time I see throttling as being a problem is going to be during benchmarks.

One weird thing I noticed when I was running valley it was reporting my GPU as 1254 Mhz. When at no time did I even come close to that. I was hovering around 1000 and my highest was 1058.


----------



## ski-bum

Thought so on the plastic.
Wanted to make sure before I started digging at it.
Thanks

Yep, there is plastic.
That looks so much better


----------



## FtW 420

Evga Titans are finally making it to Canada, should be able to pick up my card tomorrow!


----------



## Gregster

I think I better take the plastic off mine now then...Doh!!!


----------



## Arizonian

Don't forget the circular plastic film on the center of the fan either.


----------



## burningrave101

All three EVGA in stock at Newegg, GO GO GO!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=gtx+titan&x=0&y=0


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm getting the feeling that availability is not going to be a problem for much longer...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that availability is not going to be a problem for much longer...


Here in NL it still is if you don't want to pay a grand Euros for one of those.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> All three EVGA in stock at Newegg, GO GO GO!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=gtx+titan&x=0&y=0


Lol, never mind! They're all sold out already!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Here in NL it still is if you don't want to pay a grand Euros for one of those.


That's where it's supposed to be there... With VAT the Dutch MSRP is 970€


----------



## Phishy714

I'm also getting that phenomenon that if I set adaptive vsync on, I get 104-106% tpu and my overclock rock steady. The interesting thing is that I'm running 3 x 120Hz monitors, so the vsync never actually turns on cause I'm rarely at 120fps..

Same settings with no vsync, I get throttling up and down about 50Hz..

This is getting weird..


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> All three EVGA in stock at Newegg, GO GO GO!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=gtx+titan&x=0&y=0


You've gotta be fricking KIDDING ME. I literally had the page open on the EVGA SC edition, set up an eBay listing for my SLI 680's... and then about 8 minutes later... BAM. SOld out. ***!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jassilamba

EVGA has them in stock now.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+TITAN


----------



## virus86

Should I install the beta nvida divers for better OC results?


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> EVGA has them in stock now.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+TITAN


Thank you!!!

I swear, after I posted that, I was comparing the SC and SC Signature, and for 30 seconds, the SC came BACK IN STOCK. I added to cart, was selecting faster shipping... and then it was SOLD OUT.

Pulled the trigger on the SC edition, as the only difference I saw was a free t-shirt and other swag. Exact same performance numbers and clock speeds.

Now here's hoping my SLI 680's sell well to break even!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I'm also getting that phenomenon that if I set adaptive vsync on, I get 104-106% tpu and my overclock rock steady. The interesting thing is that I'm running 3 x 120Hz monitors, so the vsync never actually turns on cause I'm rarely at 120fps..
> 
> Same settings with no vsync, I get throttling up and down about 50Hz..
> 
> This is getting weird..


So strange. I have a similar setup. You really are making the case to open those cards this evening hahaha!!!

So how much difference is there on the GPU load with adaptive vsync turned on vs off for you?
Are you experiencing a lower gpu utilization with the vsync? if not then it might point to a driver based issue! if so then still might be hardware.

also in what game's and benchmarks have you tried that?


----------



## dealio

LOL.. plastic removed just now









everyone should thank nvidia - the throttle is just a safety measure so the secret plastic film stays un-melted.....wait a minute.... CONSPIRACY ALERT:

said hidden device could be remotely melted on command to cause major havoc


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> I swear, after I posted that, I was comparing the SC and SC Signature, and for 30 seconds, the SC came BACK IN STOCK. I added to cart, was selecting faster shipping... and then it was SOLD OUT.
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the SC edition, as the only difference I saw was a free t-shirt and other swag. Exact same performance numbers and clock speeds.
> 
> Now here's hoping my SLI 680's sell well to break even!


Im tempted to order a 3rd one, the 2 cards from amazon got shipped today and will be here thursday.


----------



## h2spartan

YAY!


Now I just need to work on watercooling and modding the case!


----------



## SigmaOrionis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Don't forget the circular plastic film on the center of the fan either.


I hope youre kidding because mine didnt have any plastic on the fan itself.


----------



## supermi

I was about to pull the trigger on 2 EK waterblocks at frozencpu but the backplate was out of stock









Any other waterblocks I should look out for?
Or places in the US selling the EK blocks and backplate?
Or is the backplate even worth waiting for?









thanks guys


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigmaOrionis*
> 
> I hope youre kidding because mine didnt have any plastic on the fan itself.


My EVGA SC didnt have plastic on the fan,...

Beta drivers? Yay or nay?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigmaOrionis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Don't forget the circular plastic film on the center of the fan either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope youre kidding because mine didnt have any plastic on the fan itself.
Click to expand...

no plastic on fan center here... i turned off my pc, and spent a few minutes trying take it off with my finger nail. trolled. lol


----------



## SigmaOrionis

Thanks Virus86. I was about to open up my case to make sure I didnt miss taking off any plastic.


----------



## h2spartan

Is EVGA pretty fast with shipping out your items? Im impatient, okay!


----------



## Arizonian

Have to apologize. It's common EVGA practice in the past. My apologies for those who checked.









Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Avonosac

Hmm has anyone else hooked up 3 displays to 1 titan yet? I have my 1440p, 1200p and I had my TV on the HDMI port and I was running into some serious screen tearing through HDMI. I want to be fair, there is so much resolution difference between my monitors, the issue could be caused by differences.

I have a SFF system, one of the options I might consider display wise is 3x 1080p ultra thin bezel portraits, but I don't have other cards to get more DVI-DL ports. So basically, has anyone had success with 3 screens gaming with a single titan?


----------



## mcg75

My EVGA Titan SC has arrived!

And like most of the rest of you, mine throttles up & down at around 1150mhz in Valley. Even with power usage set to 106%, I don't go over 98% and spend most my time below that.

Voltage will not stay at 1.2 with Precision, it drops as low as 1.15 during Valley as well.


----------



## h2spartan

So is everyone's best guess is that this throttling is driver related?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Have to apologize. It's common EVGA practice in the past. My apologies for those who checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


I was on my knees trying to see if I had plastic on mine for the past 15 minutes. Very glad it doesn't since the titan in slot 1's plastic would have surely melted by now from all the back to back heaven/valley runs.

The thought of half the thread instantly going into their case is funny. No harm done!


----------



## ChronoBodi

sooo, can i join the club?


----------



## ski-bum

I thought we were going to be able to turn off the "Geforce GTX" green logo?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I thought we were going to be able to turn off the "Geforce GTX" green logo?


EVGA is apparently releasing the software for that in march. You can always unplug it


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Im tempted to order a 3rd one, the 2 cards from amazon got shipped today and will be here thursday.


Gotta love Prime! I would have gone Amazon, but they were OOS. Got mien direct from EVGA. Hope it comes on Friday or Saturday, because I'm off, and it REQUIRES a signature. I'll camp out for it.

Post some SLI benchmarks here, if you don't mind. I have SLI 680s, and while they run better than 1x Titan (what I ordered), not every game has a great SLI profile. Also, even with fan curves of temps I like, it is loud under 85% fan noise. ALSO... this card's max resolution is 4096 x 2160 -- Futureproof it for 4K monitors. By that time, I'm sure I'll have enough for a second, but what really got me was a YouTUbe overview with an Nvidia rep saying that a SLI Titan setup is just barely less audible in dBa than a single 680. Not sure if anyone can confirm this, but that's amazing!


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Hmm has anyone else hooked up 3 displays to 1 titan yet? I have my 1440p, 1200p and I had my TV on the HDMI port and I was running into some serious screen tearing through HDMI. I want to be fair, there is so much resolution difference between my monitors, the issue could be caused by differences.
> 
> I have a SFF system, one of the options I might consider display wise is 3x 1080p ultra thin bezel portraits, but I don't have other cards to get more DVI-DL ports. So basically, has anyone had success with 3 screens gaming with a single titan?


3 x 1080P on 1 Titan works fine. I played Crysis 3 and Darkfall Unholy Wars on it w/o seeing any issues.


----------



## Kiracubed

Can I be added to the club, or do I need to wait for it to be in hand?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> 3 x 1080P on 1 Titan works fine. I played Crysis 3 and Darkfall Unholy Wars on it w/o seeing any issues.


Which ports were you using?


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So is everyone's best guess is that this throttling is driver related?


Temps seem to be the main reason as to why throttling happens. Maybe due to leakage, maybe due to overheating on some of the components. Watercooling seems to fix all the throttling issues, or low temps at least.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Which ports were you using?


I used 2 DVI and 1 HDMI, didn't have a normal displayport cable, only mini's.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Temps seem to be the main reason as to why throttling happens. Maybe due to leakage, maybe due to overheating on some of the components. Watercooling seems to fix all the throttling issues, or low temps at least.


I already understand the card was designed to throttle at high temps but what causes the card to respond this way?...Is it the drivers or something hardware related? I mean, is this a problem that could simply be fixed in a driver update? (Not saying they will but just wondering)


----------



## alexp247365

New member here - been reading this site forever but never post. I am the proud owner of a this card as well.

After all my testing today, I cannot pinpoint any single thing wrong with my card. It does not get over 65c in benchmarking Heaven, or FFIXV:ARR demo. Power usage avg's around 50-60 percent. That eliminates the power/temp sliders almost completely.

I thought this might have been a TDP issue that was hard coded in the drivers, but my driver resets do not involve any throttling.

I can get up to about 1150 core, and maybe 100 on the memory before the errors start. These settings are very low power usage, and temp numbers. It feels like this card is bombing out with only half of it being utilized.

I'm thinking driver update may fix the issues, and unlock the beast that this card is. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## nagle3092

Got number 2 today with my seasonic platinum 1000w, I think its time to invest in a bigger bench though. Any recommendations?

Also I dont know if this is 314.14 related or if it has to do with SLI but I just noticed this...


----------



## FenixPD

Can someone who is going with water cooling on titans recommend to me a good setup to go with? I have never installed liquid cooling on any computer parts. Corsair H80i for the CPU does not count because it required little to no effort.










If possible can I just liquid cool the titans only since I have a h80i for the CPU? Plus I think having both titans in a loop by themselves will be over all better for cooling right?

Also is it best to go with the kit options that include the reservoir/pump/radiator or should I buy separately? On this note should I go with a external all in one unit that feeds the lines to the GPU blocks?

Lastly money is no concern so please recommend me the best solution.

For an idea of case size I have a corsair 800D with the h80i radiator on the top portion of the case so would it be best to get an external liquid cooling unit and feed the lines through the holes in the case?

Thanks in advance. Please leave a detailed response on what you would recommend and all the parts in involved. (sorry I am a noob at water cooling)


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got number 2 today with my seasonic platinum 1000w, I think its time to invest in a bigger bench though. Any recommendations?


I'm waiting on my 2nd one also, NCIX shipped it out Monday.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Really like that bench, what is it?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Also I dont know if this is 314.14 related or if it has to do with SLI but I just noticed this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That has been there a few drivers back. It is related to SLI only, so you wont see it if you only have a single card running. It is suppose to make SLI have smoother gameplay, dont know the exact actions though.


----------



## d3v0

And I got my titan today; but couldnt hook it up because they *didnt include a 2-4pin molex to 8-pin PCIe!* Awesome! Way to go ASUS!

However, they did include a 2-4pin molex to 6 pin PCI-e. Wonderful. cuz thats so useful. Anyway, ordered one on the egg, $15. As if $1k wasnt enough lol

Edit: the Titan will easily run on my PSU, its a single 12v rail and its a Seasonic based unit so the molex will pull plenty of power, so dont worry about that


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Can someone who is going with water cooling on titans recommend to me a good setup to go with? I have never installed liquid cooling on any computer parts. Corsair H80i for the CPU does not count because it required little to no effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If possible can I just liquid cool the titans only since I have a h80i for the CPU? Plus I think having both titans in a loop by themselves will be over all better for cooling right?
> 
> Also is it best to go with the kit options that include the reservoir/pump/radiator or should I buy separately? On this note should I go with a external all in one unit that feeds the lines to the GPU blocks?
> 
> Lastly money is no concern so please recommend me the best solution.
> 
> For an idea of case size I have a corsair 800D with the h80i radiator on the top portion of the case so would it be best to get an external liquid cooling unit and feed the lines through the holes in the case?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Please leave a detailed response on what you would recommend and all the parts in involved. (sorry I am a noob at water cooling)


As a beginner to WC I found that bay res/pump combos were a good next step up from an aio like the corsair h*. It's only viable if you have two 5.25 bays free. I have ran this res with this pump (two of each actually) for a couple years now with 0 issues. It really is a simple solution.

Later this year I will be switching to this (a newer version comes in a couple weeks with ddc pump compatability) bay res with this pump, mostly just because I'm tired of staring at the "XSPC" letters on the front of my case.

I went from never having watercooled at all (even h50 or such) to 3 loops with many blocks and a few rads. I still know nothing compared to many others but I've managed to do ok and never have had a leak or killed any hardware. It was quite intimidating but the basic wc setups turned out to be much easier than expected. Good luck!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I wouldn't get a 3770K with two Titans. Try your best to hold out, if not then go 3930K.... These babies need all the CPU Mustard they can get


A 3770K at 4.5Ghz or better is a monster so i don't see any kind of bottle neck there.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Really like that bench, what is it?


Lian li T60


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FenixPD*
> 
> Can someone who is going with water cooling on titans recommend to me a good setup to go with? I have never installed liquid cooling on any computer parts. Corsair H80i for the CPU does not count because it required little to no effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -If possible can I just liquid cool the titans only since I have a h80i for the CPU? Plus I think having both titans in a loop by themselves will be over all better for cooling right?
> 
> -Also is it best to go with the kit options that include the reservoir/pump/radiator or should I buy separately? On this note should I go with a external all in one unit that feeds the lines to the GPU blocks?
> 
> -Lastly money is no concern so please recommend me the best solution.
> 
> -For an idea of case size I have a corsair 800D with the h80i radiator on the top portion of the case so would it be best to get an external liquid cooling unit and feed the lines through the holes in the case?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Please leave a detailed response on what you would recommend and all the parts in involved. (sorry I am a noob at water cooling)


Honestly you should check out the water cooling club and ask there. I personally would recommend taking your time and researching all facets of water cooling thoroughly before buying anything. I researched for 3 months before jumping into it myself. That being said, here is some basic advice:

-EK's blocks are all that's available at the moment though the EVGA Hydro Copper should be out soon (using a Swiftech block). Koolance will probably have Titan blocks as well.

-You could just water cool the Titans, absolutely. With this high end of a setup though I wouldn't recommend that. A single loop with at least two rads would be ideal but your case will need some mods.

-Kits are nice for beginners but you'll want high end components if you have dual Titans. I use a D5 pump which is plenty for this size of loop. The MCP 355 (or DDC) would also be perfect. You will have to decide on tube res or bay res (down to personal choice) and rad size and number (this depends on your case and how you want to set up the loop). I have two Hardware Labs Black Ice GTX rads in my loop (a 240mm and a 560mm) for comparison. I'm not exactly sure what an 800D can accommodate off hand.

-Money not being of concern is very good news for you because high end water cooling components add up quick (I have $300 worth of Bitspower fittings in my loop). Generally I recommend compressions over barbs for aesthetics, 1/2" x 3/4" tubing (though many think that is too big), tube reservoirs, premix coolants (no need for biocides or kill coils), and the shortest route possible when connecting up your tubing (don't cross tubes either if you can help it). I always recommend having a drainage solution too.

-This is a popular solution for the 800D that I have seen though I personally don't like the looks of external rads. You'd be better off getting a new case IMO especially if money isn't an issue. The NZXT Switch 810 is a good inexpensive water cooling case while COrsair's new 900D (replacement for your 800D) would be ideal for the type of rig you want. I have a TJ11 which I love but its pricey and Caselabs as well as Little Devil make cases specifically designed for water but they are expensive as well.

As I said, water cooling is very complex and there is a ton of stuff you need to learn before even thinking about doing it. The Water Cooling Club is a good place to start and I found Youtube to be another invaluable resource for info (Tom Logan's water cooling guide as well as Linus's are good to watch). Singularity Computers also has a very detailed Youtube channel and Daniel is very thorough with his guides. All I can say is good luck and have fun learning!


----------



## Cheebamaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> And I got my titan today; but couldnt hook it up because they *didnt include a 2-4pin molex to 8-pin PCIe!* Awesome! Way to go ASUS!
> 
> However, they did include a 2-4pin molex to 6 pin PCI-e. Wonderful. cuz thats so useful. Anyway, ordered one on the egg, $15. As if $1k wasnt enough lol
> 
> Edit: the Titan will easily run on my PSU, its a single 12v rail and its a Seasonic based unit so the molex will pull plenty of power, so dont worry about that


I saw subaru avatar....and recognized your screenname haha. Offtopic but I just sold you the 07 tr...hahaha what a small world!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> A 3770K at 4.5Ghz or better is a monster so i don't see an kind of bottle neck there.


It's good to have a second opinion as the comment you quoted was directed at me and gave me a little pause. My 3770k would be on a 480 with push/pull by itself, and I would delid if necessary so I feel like unless I got an absolutely horrible chip I should be able to get a good oc.

I basically have the itch because I already got titans and some of my old stuff is selling on ebay for much more than would have thought so my "2013 upgrade budget" is still pretty flush even after 2 titans so I think I can manage ib then haswell-e at the end of the year. (and maybe a third titan







)

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## kuruptx

Hey I am really considering this CARD but will my Power Supply be enough MkIII 600w


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheebamaster*
> 
> I saw subaru avatar....and recognized your screenname haha. Offtopic but I just sold you the 07 tr...hahaha what a small world!


Hey! I just hate Nate at TPG Tuning do a road tune on it (got an accessport) and its running REALLY good now







pushing 15.5PSI with the cutout open. smooth as butter.


----------



## emett

I remember when the gtx 670 was released there was a driver released for it, people edited the config file so the driver worked with 680's and 690's. Anyone remember this? Has anyone trying this with older drivers with the Titan to see if it still throttles?


----------



## virus86

Has anyone used the EVGA Precision X app for Android? I crashes every time I try to sync with my desktop. Im using a Nexus 7 with Android 4.2.2.


----------



## General123

Hello guys, not sure if you guys are aware but CrazyNutz , the creator of KGB, has a test version for the Titans which can only change power and fan at the moment.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dk54rmgce0atim9/kgb_titan.zip?m
If you guys need help feel free to ask in my thread. PM me or whatever


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hello guys, not sure if you guys are aware but CrazyNutz , the creator of KGB, has a test version for the Titans which can only change power and fan at the moment.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dk54rmgce0atim9/kgb_titan.zip?m
> If you guys need help feel free to ask in my thread. PM me or whatever


What exactly does this bios do..?


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Hey I am really considering this CARD but will my Power Supply be enough MkIII 600w


Yes, more than enough. A good 450W supply is even enough.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> What exactly does this bios do..?


That is a tool to unlock the bios. This allows you to increase the power target, to stop power limit throttling, and also allows you to unlock the fan to 100% which will keep the GPU cooler.


----------



## Contra82

Hope this would help someone

As I posted earlier after few days with no issues with my gtx titan I started to have a constant driver crash with the message the graphic driver stopped working and recovered, it would occur randomly and sometimes every 30-60 seconds, I tried to uninstall/install the driver but no luck, tried to install the beta driver 314.14 no luck, I removed the card and placed it in another slot, still same issue. I forgot to mention the driver will ALWAYS crash during installation

Now I uninstalled the driver, used driver fusion after that, restarted, then manually looked in the registry and my folders, removed all nvidia files/folders, then ran regcleaner, and I disconnected the my auria monitor and left my other monitor "hp" connected to card " I was installing the driver while both monitors hooked, not sure if this is right or wrong".

the driver installed "314.09" for the first time without crashing, so far I no crashes, I ran assassin creed 3 with max settings for about 30 minutes with no issues.

Not sure exactly which step helped, was it removing everything very thoroughly or installing the driver with one monitor connected.

Hope this would help someone, will report if the problem comes back again


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> A 3770K at 4.5Ghz or better is a monster so i don't see any kind of bottle neck there.


I'm saying if he's in the market for a new CPU/MOBO. I have a Z777 setup myself......







As soon as IVY-E comes out, I'm grabbing a Hex Core however....

On another note, I was able to grab 2 SuperClocked Titans finally...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That is a tool to unlock the bios. This allows you to increase the power target, to stop power limit throttling, and also allows you to unlock the fan to 100% which will keep the GPU cooler.


Unfortunately it doesn't stop throttling. I've tried the modded bios at 120% and throttling was identical to stock bios.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't stop throttling. I've tried the modded bios at 120% and throttling was identical to stock bios.


You're going under water right?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You're going under water right?


Yeah I think my blocks might be here tomorrow but I'll be grabbing backplates when they're in stock so I might wait to install the blocks until I have the backplates as well. If there isn't more comprehensive "on water" results from more people by the time I get my blocks I will install them without waiting for backplates.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Mine will be under water this weekend!







Furiously benching my CF 7970's right now for the comparison testing (single and dual comparison between the 7970's and Titan's under water). My final bench clocks for the 7970's are 1225MHz GPU and 1754MHz memory.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't stop throttling. I've tried the modded bios at 120% and throttling was identical to stock bios.


What did the power target go to ?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> What did the power target go to ?


asus bios 106%:


asus bios 120%:


Max temp 76 and gpu usage 99 the entire time and still max power 96.


----------



## General123

Modding the BIOS only increases the Max power target. Since you are not even peaking the default power target that can not be the reason for throttling. I should be getting a titan very soon so I can take a closer look at it if someone does not solve it by then.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Modding the BIOS only increases the Max power target. Since you are not even peaking the default power target that can not be the reason for throttling. I should be getting a titan very soon so I can take a closer look at it if someone does not solve it by then.


The screenshots are after valley. Many others have posted results similar to mine in valley but had better luck with other benchmarks (such as a new dawn) pushing their power usage higher. I just decided not to test further and flashed back my original bios and will wait to do more testing on water. The one person who has tested with valley on water and shown results in this thread has looked encouraging with no throttling and high power usage.

I will know for sure soon.


----------



## hackzzip1224

First Day on overclock.net seems like it's a nice community here's my titan


----------



## hackzzip1224

and there it is in my system. Such a beautiful card


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hackzzip1224*
> 
> 
> and there it is in my system. Such a beautiful card


Welcome aboard!!! And nice clean build, SEXY SEXY card LOL!


----------



## SigmaOrionis

Maybe I'm completely wrong.

I was looking at some performance graphs with a frame limiter in Witcher 2. I put Geralt just staring at the same area so things would be very consistent.

Looking at the graphs it does not seem like we should be paying any attention to Power %. We should only be looking at the GPU voltage itself.

This is what I'm noticing.

Power %=54

GPU Usage=54

GPU Voltage=1.087

Now I've got everything at stock so my min voltage is .875 and my max voltage is 1.162.

If you subtract the max from the min you get .287

The percentage seems to be the percentage of the .287. So 54*.287=.155. Add that back to the min .875+.155=1.030V

I've done this same calculation on 4 performance graphs and there is always 57mv missing. I cant figure out why this is but its consistent.


----------



## RJT

Well, I am going to RMA one of my Titans.







I did some testing of my cards separately to find out why one of them was being held back to 88-89% utilization in sli and I discovered that one card (at stock settings) has a core clock of 836MHz (not 837MHz) and boost clocks of 849MHz (not 876MHz). Must be a real leaky basterd. I was finding during benching and gaming that the leaky card was always about 100MHz lower than the good card, despite being synced in sli. That disparity caused stuttering, crashes and overall system instability. I've also ordered EK waterblocks and waiting for the backplates, so I want to ensure I'm putting two good cards under water in what's going to turn out to be a $5K build!


----------



## Kiracubed

Where do you guys think the GTX 700-series cards will stack up in comparison as far as features and performance to the Titan? I'm pretty sure that GPU Boost 2.0 is a definite feature that will roll over, but what else, or what do you think?


----------



## Rei86

2nd Titan won't be here till Thursday and I shipped off my 680s so I'm stuck with one Titan ATM Gonna check out how good this thing is.

See if in Sniper Nazi if this thing with all the settings turned on can give me at least more than 11FPS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Where do you guys think the GTX 700-series cards will stack up in comparison as far as features and performance to the Titan? I'm pretty sure that GPU Boost 2.0 is a definite feature that will roll over, but what else, or what do you think?


The GTX 780 might be 10% below the Titan or it could be 5~15% faster. But it'll probably have all its compute abilities stripped and code name called GK114.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

So where is the sig text...............


----------



## Sujeto 1

uhmm i rather wait a couple of months until nvidia recheck those trottling issues, not funny spend this lot of money to recieve defective product... uhmm... more dissapointing


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> And I got my titan today; but couldnt hook it up because they *didnt include a 2-4pin molex to 8-pin PCIe!* Awesome! Way to go ASUS!
> 
> However, they did include a 2-4pin molex to 6 pin PCI-e. Wonderful. cuz thats so useful. Anyway, ordered one on the egg, $15. As if $1k wasnt enough lol
> 
> Edit: the Titan will easily run on my PSU, its a single 12v rail and its a Seasonic based unit so the molex will pull plenty of power, so dont worry about that


Molex? Maybe they figured if you can afford a $1K GPU, you would have better than a $70 PSU.







Sorry, couldn't resist the jab at powering a Titan with Molex cables.


----------



## TFchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Where do you guys think the GTX 700-series cards will stack up in comparison as far as features and performance to the Titan? I'm pretty sure that GPU Boost 2.0 is a definite feature that will roll over, but what else, or what do you think?


My guess is, GTX titan > GTX 780 by roughly 10~15% in terms of performance, while the GTX780 > GTX titan in terms of less energy consumption by a noticeable amount and will probably come with a standard 3gb

That is solely based on my opinion, I have no facts to back that claim up.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFchris*
> 
> My guess is, GTX titan > GTX 780 by roughly 10~15% in terms of performance, while the GTX780 > GTX titan in terms of less energy consumption by a noticeable amount and will probably come with a standard 3gb
> 
> That is solely based on my opinion, I have no facts to back that claim up.


any clear information of release date for GTX 780??


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> any clear information of release date for GTX 780??


Rumors are Q3 2013.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> So where is the sig text...............


huh?

BF3 and rock solid at 1032 with no OC so far











Gonna OC these and bench them.


----------



## ChronoBodi

is the length of the Titan the same as the 580? should be 10.5 inch right? I hold it in my hands and im like "damn" this GPU feels like a brick. You can whack someone in the head with this, the dang thing being shrouded in metal rather than plastic.


----------



## Rei86

The Titan is tiny compared to my Classifieds, probably the same for the 680 Lightnings too.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> uhmm i rather wait a couple of months until nvidia recheck those trottling issues, not funny spend this lot of money to recieve defective product... uhmm... more dissapointing


I wouldn't call it defective, both of my cards boost to 1006 at stock and throttle to 993 so its still considerably above what they advertise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Molex? Maybe they figured if you can afford a $1K GPU, you would have better than a $70 PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist the jab at powering a Titan with Molex cables.


I was waiting for someone to say something.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is the length of the Titan the same as the 580? should be 10.5 inch right? I hold it in my hands and im like "damn" this GPU feels like a brick. You can whack someone in the head with this, the dang thing being shrouded in metal rather than plastic.


Same length as 480 and 580 yeah.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> any clear information of release date for GTX 780??


The 780 is projected to have only 1920 shading units, 3gb vram, and a 384bit bus. I could only see @ a 20% performance increase over the 680. That is 20-25% less performance than the Titan. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1701/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_780.html

I dont believe we will see massive gains until the GTX 880 roles around. Of course the specs are subject to change.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The 780 is only projected to have only 1920 shading units, 3gb vram, and a 384bit bus. I could only see @ a 20% performance increase over the 680. That is 20-25% less performance than the Titan. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1701/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_780.html
> 
> I dont believe we will see massive gains until the GTX 880 roles around. Of course the specs are subject to change.


By then the 880 is Maxwell with a Tegra chip integrated.


----------



## burningrave101

ASUS in stock at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/GeForce-384-bit-Express-Support-GTXTITAN-6GD5/dp/B00BJ7AJ7C/?tag=nisa-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## ChronoBodi

is there any drivers newer than the 314.09 Titan driver? are they even unified with the regular drivers yet? It's still Kepler, so what gives for different drivers for GK104/GK110?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Molex? Maybe they figured if you can afford a $1K GPU, you would have better than a $70 PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist the jab at powering a Titan with Molex cables.


My thoughts exactly!

I thought he might be joking when I first read it!


----------



## emett

What's going on with this throttling issue? Why has Jacob's input on the topic gone cold?


----------



## RR09SS

Concerning the ablity to turn the led logo on or off, the software is available here
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1869730&mpage=1

Sorry if this has already been posted.

Also, set up my system in a new case so i got my official pic, so lets make it official


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> What's going on with this throttling issue? Why has Jacob's input on the topic gone cold?


Hey Emett. Jacob stated that they are aware of the issue and he doesnt want to say anything until Nvidia has an official response. It looks to me to be a combination of heat and TDP throttling, with more emphasis on the temperature as a one of the Titan owners stated no throttling after a water block was placed. The confusion is that the TDP% and temps are not showing what you would expect to see with throttling.

One of my Titans throttle to 1150mhz and the other to 1100mhz. This is above what i was expecting when the Titan was announced so im happy. Although i will most likely throw some water blocks on there to get the most performance i can out of them.


----------



## RR09SS

Ok, here is a noob question (sort of). This may be partially off topic but it does have to do with my Titan.

I have an Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3 mobo, and it has the molex on the board to provide extra power to the pci-e. From what I understand this is meant to be used when running multiple gpu's. is plugging that in going to benefit my single titan at all? Main reason I never plugged it in, aside from not running multiple gpu's is its in a terrible location for cable management. But if it will benefit in any way I will make it work.


----------



## emett

Ok thanks Swolern.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Ok, here is a noob question (sort of). This may be partially off topic but it does have to do with my Titan.
> 
> I have an Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3 mobo, and it has the molex on the board to provide extra power to the pci-e. From what I understand this is meant to be used when running multiple gpu's. is plugging that in going to benefit my single titan at all? Main reason I never plugged it in, aside from not running multiple gpu's is its in a terrible location for cable management. But if it will benefit in any way I will make it work.


Your fine without it, the only time you would need it was if you were drawing more than what is able to be provided from the existing cables/slot.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Ok, here is a noob question (sort of). This may be partially off topic but it does have to do with my Titan.
> 
> I have an Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3 mobo, and it has the molex on the board to provide extra power to the pci-e. From what I understand this is meant to be used when running multiple gpu's. is plugging that in going to benefit my single titan at all? Main reason I never plugged it in, aside from not running multiple gpu's is its in a terrible location for cable management. But if it will benefit in any way I will make it work.


No, it is there for multiple gpus as you were thinking. I was going for benchmark couple nights ago and thought that just maybe if I plugged my 6pin extra plug on the mobo for extra or more stable juice that possibly I could get a tad higher clock. It did nothing surpise surprise.

So it's there to help give more juice to three or more cards to take the load off of the other motherboard power cable(24pin). IMO it doesn't help with two cards neither, just three or four.


----------



## RR09SS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No, it is there for multiple gpus as you were thinking. I was going for benchmark couple nights ago and thought that just maybe if I plugged my 6pin extra plug on the mobo for extra or more stable juice that possibly I could get a tad higher clock. It did nothing surpise surprise.
> 
> So it's there to help give more juice to three or more cards to take the load off of the other motherboard power cable(24pin). IMO it doesn't help with two cards neither, just three or four.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Your fine without it, the only time you would need it was if you were drawing more than what is able to be provided from the existing cables/slot.


Thanks for the quick replies guys. Thats what i also thought, but you never know


----------



## Swolern

Has anyone else seen any air vs water cooling OCing results on this card? Here or anywhere else. I have only seen one guy on this thread post his results.


----------



## mxthunder

Love reading through this thread guys! Totally jealous of all these new cards, totally SICK looking. Interesting to read about the throttling issues and how complex the GPU boost can make over clocking. I agree with what someone said earlier in this thread that I wish they could have just left it how it was in the fermi days!

I do have a question, does anyone know what you get with the evga superclocked signature card, besides the clock speed and a T shirt and mouse pad?


----------



## CallsignVega

I found out what was taking all of the power and throttling my cards. It's the logo LED's! I turned those off and now my cards go up to 120% power and stay there even when set at 106%.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Love reading through this thread guys! Totally jealous of all these new cards, totally SICK looking. Interesting to read about the throttling issues and how complex the GPU boost can make over clocking. I agree with what someone said earlier in this thread that I wish they could have just left it how it was in the fermi days!
> 
> I do have a question, does anyone know what you get with the evga superclocked signature card, besides the clock speed and a T shirt and mouse pad?


And a nicer packaging box, that's about it.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I found out what was taking all of the power and throttling my cards. It's the logo LED's! I turned those off and now my cards go up to 120% power and stay there even when set at 106%.


Honestly.. at this point.. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Kiracubed

How long does EVGA take to verify your order? It says orders over $500 require a verification, but I've yet to receive a phone call or e-mail to do that. They had NO PROBLEM putting a hold for the FULL amount; not the $1.00 they said, though. *sigh* Really want this in my hands by Saturday at the latest.


----------



## nachoarroyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Has anyone else seen any air vs water cooling OCing results on this card? Here or anywhere else. I have only seen one guy on this thread post his results.


I try with H20, not full cover, but EK for GPU only, and works great, about the improve with OC, u can improve a little bit about clock and more about stability, and sure the temps are so great, no more than 45C under full load, and u will have less problem with downlocking clock under full load.
The real improve with water will be if the Vgpu was unlocked, at less a little bit more, cause +38V or 1.2V it´s too small for water cooling.

Sorry about my english

Nacho


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Love reading through this thread guys! Totally jealous of all these new cards, totally SICK looking. Interesting to read about the throttling issues and how complex the GPU boost can make over clocking. I agree with what someone said earlier in this thread that I wish they could have just left it how it was in the fermi days!
> 
> I do have a question, does anyone know what you get with the evga superclocked signature card, besides the clock speed and a T shirt and mouse pad?
> 
> 
> 
> And a nicer packaging box, that's about it.
Click to expand...

A poster, couple of adapters, foam, plastic bags, and the drivers of course (Which you won't be using). A high flow bracket would have been a useful item, or maybe a penlight?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Love reading through this thread guys! Totally jealous of all these new cards, totally SICK looking. Interesting to read about the throttling issues and how complex the GPU boost can make over clocking. I agree with what someone said earlier in this thread that I wish they could have just left it how it was in the fermi days!
> 
> I do have a question, does anyone know what you get with the evga superclocked signature card, besides the clock speed and a T shirt and mouse pad?


Bunch of stickers,a poster, and a nice pin to put on your box. Oh, and it comes in a fancier box than the regular ones or just regular sc ones.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Proper way to install the Titan? Uninstall all Nvidia drivers, and reset nhancer to default before taking out old card? Then downloading the 314.09 or Beta 314.14?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I found out what was taking all of the power and throttling my cards. It's the logo LED's! I turned those off and now my cards go up to 120% power and stay there even when set at 106%.


For serious?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> For serious?


Scroll down on his post a little further.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> How long does EVGA take to verify your order? It says orders over $500 require a verification, but I've yet to receive a phone call or e-mail to do that. They had NO PROBLEM putting a hold for the FULL amount; not the $1.00 they said, though. *sigh* Really want this in my hands by Saturday at the latest.


Within 24hrs, last when I ordered my 690 around 7 in the night, I got a call the next day which I missed so I call back. If they don't call you in a few, I say give them a call later. But do give them a chance to call you.


----------



## dph314

So, people... I found out that temp actually does not have anything to do with the throttling. You don't have to keep it at 50C or whatever to keep it from throttling. Well, Not_all_ the time at least. Games may behave differently because of the drivers, so we may need modded drivers to completely get rid of it, but yeah, here's what I found out...

I ran a BitCoin client for the hell of it, got the cards stable at 1228-1241mhz and 1228mhz, respectively. Now the interesting part...with the fan speed set to ~70%, the Power % with a full load would sit pretty steady at 104-105%. This 70% fan eventually allowed the cards to go over 80C, with no throttling. Even 85-86C with no throttle. Now when I put the fan speed up to 85%, the Power % would hit 106% and at that exact moment, the core could drop one 13mhz-increment. I turn the fan down a bit -> Power % stays at 104-105% and no throttle from 1228mhz even at 85C.

What have we learned from this?? Well...I actually have *more* questions the more I find out







While mining...temp got up to 85C, and Power % actually behaved NORMALLY. It was allowed to go up to 105% and did not thottle, until the second it hit 106%. So are games just programmed differently through the drivers or what? Why does the card behave normally when mining? Why does Precision only read the card accurately while mining?


----------



## Fieel

Speedfan wouldn't go higher than 80°C D:, is this happening just to me?


----------



## alexp247365

I'm new to Nvidia cards. Isn't there an 'autiomatically apply best profile' per game type of application in the drivers? Could this be the reason for sporaidic results in games, but expected results in Bitcoin?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So, people... I found out that temp actually does not have anything to do with the throttling. You don't have to keep it at 50C or whatever to keep it from throttling. Well, Not_all_ the time at least. Games may behave differently because of the drivers, so we may need modded drivers to completely get rid of it, but yeah, here's what I found out...
> 
> I ran a BitCoin client for the hell of it, got the cards stable at 1228-1241mhz and 1228mhz, respectively. Now the interesting part...with the fan speed set to ~70%, the Power % with a full load would sit pretty steady at 104-105%. This 70% fan eventually allowed the cards to go over 80C, with no throttling. Even 85-86C with no throttle. Now when I put the fan speed up to 85%, the Power % would hit 106% and at that exact moment, the core could drop one 13mhz-increment. I turn the fan down a bit -> Power % stays at 104-105% and no throttle from 1228mhz even at 85C.
> 
> What have we learned from this?? Well...I actually have *more* questions the more I find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While mining...temp got up to 85C, and Power % actually behaved NORMALLY. It was allowed to go up to 105% and did not thottle, until the second it hit 106%. So are games just programmed differently through the drivers or what? Why does the card behave normally when mining? Why does Precision only read the card accurately while mining?


Makes me very curious to see what happens when I remove the fans altogether...


----------



## xoleras

I"m going to post about this relentlessly at the nvidia driver forum until ManuelG at least acknowledges it. The new drivers (314.09 and 314.14) have some very new, very strange behavior in regards to throttling and downclocking, it remains a complete mystery to me. Don't get me wrong: the titan is a *beast* of a card but the knowledge that you aren't getting 100% out of it at all times? That would be annoying. Anyway, thus far, manuel has ignored all the posts pertaining to it, and several of us have mentioned it. Their forum is here -- > https://forums.geforce.com/

I'm nearly certain this is a driver issue causing the weird power throttling situations. I also completely hate the fact that 70% manual fan instantly causes my cards to throttle down by over 300mhz. The hell is that crap? At least I can get great performance by disabling manual fan, but we shouldn't be required to do this whether we own a Titan or older card.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Makes me very curious to see what happens when I remove the fans altogether...


This is what I am waiting to see.... I figure with a waterblock, the Titan will perform phenomenal


----------



## iARDAs

I am selling my Zotac 670 4Gb tomorrow and will hopefully get the Titan in 2 weeks here in Turkey

1 qestion though.

is the latest 314.14 beta drivers that I installed for my 670 is also good for the Titan?

Do I have to do a complete re install of the PC?


----------



## Descadent

just uninstall reinstall drivers.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I"m going to post about this relentlessly at the nvidia driver forum until ManuelG at least acknowledges it. The new drivers (314.09 and 314.14) have some very new, very strange behavior in regards to throttling and downclocking, it remains a complete mystery to me. Don't get me wrong: the titan is a *beast* of a card but the knowledge that you aren't getting 100% out of it at all times? That would be annoying. Anyway, thus far, manuel has ignored all the posts pertaining to it, and several of us have mentioned it. Their forum is here -- > https://forums.geforce.com/
> 
> I'm nearly certain this is a driver issue causing the weird power throttling situations. I also completely hate the fact that 70% manual fan instantly causes my cards to throttle down by over 300mhz. The hell is that crap? At least I can get great performance by disabling manual fan, but we shouldn't be required to do this whether we own a Titan or older card.


This happens to all cards now, not just Titan? Did you try drivers for Titan on your Lightnings, or are these actual drivers for the 600-series that now throttle those cards as well?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Apparently 314.14 does this to 680's as well from what Xoleras has said.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Apparently 314.14 does this to 680's as well from what Xoleras has said.


Jesus. Nvidia is really running with this crap. Pretty sad having such high-end cards like Titan and 680s so locked down. I don't know if I can switch to AMD cards at the moment, but if they end up making a decent improvement in frame latencies, then I'd seriously consider making the switch.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I"m going to post about this relentlessly at the nvidia driver forum until ManuelG at least acknowledges it. The new drivers (314.09 and 314.14) have some very new, very strange behavior in regards to throttling and downclocking, it remains a complete mystery to me. Don't get me wrong: the titan is a *beast* of a card but the knowledge that you aren't getting 100% out of it at all times? That would be annoying. Anyway, thus far, manuel has ignored all the posts pertaining to it, and several of us have mentioned it. Their forum is here -- > https://forums.geforce.com/
> 
> I'm nearly certain this is a driver issue causing the weird power throttling situations. I also completely hate the fact that 70% manual fan instantly causes my cards to throttle down by over 300mhz. The hell is that crap? At least I can get great performance by disabling manual fan, but I shouldn't be required to do this.


Thanks for reminding me, I haven't annoyed them yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Jesus. Nvidia is really running with this crap. Pretty sad having such high-end cards like Titan and 680s so locked down. I don't know if I can switch to AMD cards at the moment, but if they end up making a decent improvement in frame latencies, then I'd seriously consider making the switch.


The annoying part about this is its still better than AMD single GPU offerings, but I just can't _play_ with it.


----------



## Avonosac

OH YESSSSSS.



PS ordering stuff from Slovenia suckkkkkkkkkkks.

QQ FCPU WHY YOU NO HAVE MORE BLOCKS?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> This happens to all cards now, not just Titan? Did you try drivers for Titan on your Lightnings, or are these actual drivers for the 600-series that now throttle those cards as well?


So far with the 600 series, the new driver has the manual fan downclocking present in 314.14 and 314.09







, but it doesn't apply the new GPU boost 2.0 stuff to the 600 series. So far from what I can tell, it's a new boost 1.0 algorithm that includes fanspeed in the TDP calculation - and when you use a high manual fan your card downclocks substantially.

So basically when I want to do an insane 3dmark run with manual fan, I can't. I have to let the card cook, it's very annoying. Right now the MSI lightning LN2 BIOS locks out all of the other throttle stuff, so I do have that on my side....but 70% manual fan overrides everything and drops my clocks to 1020mhz. Really, really stupid "feature" of this new driver.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> So far with the 600 series, the new driver has the manual fan downclocking present in 314.14 and 314.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it doesn't apply the new GPU boost 2.0 stuff to the 600 series. So far from what I can tell, it's a new boost 1.0 algorithm that includes fanspeed in the TDP calculation - and when you use a high manual fan your card downclocks substantially.
> 
> So basically when I want to do an insane 3dmark run with manual fan, I can't. I have to let the card cook, it's very annoying. Right now the MSI lightning LN2 BIOS locks out all of the other throttle stuff, so I do have that on my side....but 70% manual fan overrides everything and drops my clocks to 1020mhz. Really, really stupid "feature" of this new driver.


That sucks. Yeah that's good though, at least they don't throttle at 70C.

So, what do you think of my results with BitCoin? How can the cards throttle in games at ~90% Power %, but when mining they go right to 105% with full Boost speed up until the second they hit 106%? Does that mean that it's possible for the drivers to be edited? And I wonder what would happen if I tried the modded BIOS and then started mining, if it'd really work







If it does then: modded drivers + modded BIOS = a true win in the battle against throttling.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> OH YESSSSSS.
> 
> 
> 
> PS ordering stuff from Slovenia suckkkkkkkkkkks.
> 
> QQ FCPU WHY YOU NO HAVE MORE BLOCKS?


Performance PCS has them in stock


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Makes me very curious to see what happens when I remove the fans altogether...


Man from Germany's already beat pretty much of us in here

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-gk110-sammelthread-faq-bei-fragen-erste-seite-lesen-944618-85.html#post20286987


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Performance PCS has them in stock


They didn't when I ordered this.. and hurray for international payments. PPCS and FCPU were both out for days following me getting this from EK... it just took them forever to ship the damn thing


----------



## MaxOC

I finally got my Asus from NewEgg!












Too bad I am at work and have to wait until this evening to install it and test it out.


----------



## nagle3092

The urge to put these under water is killing me, but on top of a full loop I would have to get a new bench as well and pickings are slim. Not to mention I really don't feel like dumping another 6-8 hundred into this rig despite it hopefully lasting til maxwell/skylake.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Seems like these companies want us to stop overclocking.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Performance PCS has them in stock


Wish they did when I ordered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> They didn't when I ordered this.. and hurray for international payments. PPCS and FCPU were both out for days following me getting this from EK... it just took them forever to ship the damn thing


Same happened with me. Wish I could cancel my order. They've been processing since last night. Paypal says money was converted, transferred, & confirmed...


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> The urge to put these under water is killing me, but on top of a full loop I would have to get a new bench as well and pickings are slim. Not to mention I really don't feel like dumping another 6-8 hundred into this rig despite it hopefully lasting til maxwell/skylake.


Eh, what's another 6-8 hundred at this point? LOL I wish water blocks from my 580's would fit, then I'd be good to go.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Eh, what's another 6-8 hundred at this point? LOL I wish water blocks from my 580's would fit, then I'd be good to go.


Lol true but my significant other wasn't happy when the first titan showed up and downright raging when the second came. I should probably wait a month before making anymore purchases to keep her at bay.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Seems like these companies want us to stop overclocking.


What, you mean they want us to buy overpriced incremental performance iterations every 11 months?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Lol true but my significant other wasn't happy when the first titan showed up and downright raging when the second came. I should probably wait a month before making anymore purchases to keep her at bay.


Tell her to heel.

I mean go buy heels. That'll get her off your back.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> What, you mean they want us to buy overpriced incremental performance iterations every 11 months?


I don't know honestly want they want but it seems like they are slowly removing the overclocking ability of our cards.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Has anyone else seen any air vs water cooling OCing results on this card? Here or anywhere else. I have only seen one guy on this thread post his results.


I will posting my later today. I installed my blocks last night and let it leak test throughout the night. Still need to do a few things before providing power to the whole rig, but I will post stuff later today on my air vs. water.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I will posting my later today. I installed my blocks last night and let it leak test throughout the night. Still need to do a few things before providing power to the whole rig, but I will post stuff later today on my air vs. water.


Cant wait.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Wish they did when I ordered
> Same happened with me. Wish I could cancel my order. They've been processing since last night. Paypal says money was converted, transferred, & confirmed...


Patience is the key, plus I wanna see what how the Koolance block will look like, I personally hate it when companies call a WB a full cover and yet half of the board is exposed. I understand the cost to make a bigger block but when you buy a top end sports car you don't complain about the poor gas millage.


----------



## xorbe

So I need to play with it some more, but I think I see the same thing as everyone else. Just using 106% power, li'l extra fan for 75C, +0/25/38mV, and then scoping out the core clocks, everything seemed reasonable -- at the top clocks it blips down 1 or 2 core clock bins every few moments, but whatever.

However when I add in memory overclocking too, the relatively stable core clock goes to hell, with much larger drops.


----------



## SigmaOrionis

I think you guys are overreacting about Nvidia limiting you.

With everything at stock my card is overclocking by about 23%. It hovers around 1030 Mhz in games. And it does this with practically no sound. This to me is amazing.

In order to get this kind of overclock on my Fermi. I would of had to take it to 950. I dont think it was very common for stock GTX 580 to run that high.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I don't know honestly want they want but it seems like they are slowly removing the overclocking ability of our cards.


Double edge sword for me.

While its fun to be able to OC, I've noticed most OCs only give around 1~10fps increase in actual games. So what's the point in doing it?
The other side its just fun to OC and be able to push a card a bit to get more performance out instead of purchasing that more expensive card.

Think the whole Fermi scare is what pushed Nvidia to give their cards a dynamic GPU clock and limit the voltage instead of having brain dead idiots frying cards left and right.

Again if Nvidia keeps on limiting and locking down cards like this, think its time to make the switch to AMD. So far its been board partners that lock down the cards with AMD giving them the free reign.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Patience is the key, plus I wanna see what how the Koolance block will look like, I personally hate it when companies call a WB a full cover and yet half of the board is exposed. I understand the cost to make a bigger block but when you buy a top end sports car you don't complain about the poor gas millage.


Full cover just means that all the components that should be cooled are cooled those are memory chip and VRM in most cases sometimes a bridge chip that is it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Double edge sword for me.
> 
> While its fun to be able to OC, I've noticed most OCs only give around 1~10fps increase in actual games. So what's the point in doing it?
> The other side its just fun to OC and be able to push a card a bit to get more performance out instead of purchasing that more expensive card.
> 
> Think the whole Fermi scare is what pushed Nvidia to give their cards a dynamic GPU clock and limit the voltage instead of having brain dead idiots frying cards left and right.
> 
> Again if Nvidia keeps on limiting and locking down cards like this, think its time to make the switch to AMD. So far its been board partners that lock down the cards with AMD giving them the free reign.


Free performance and thrill.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got my evga superclocked signature. Please add me. I haven't added it to my computer yet as I have to remove my 680's from my loop. It's going to suck to go back to air for a little while. I have no airflow in my case at all, everything is underwater. This really is a beautiful card.


----------



## alexp247365

In my case, there is nothing specifically limiting my card from running on the pre-set boost without driver crash (anything over+150 induces driver reset.)

When the driver resets:

The avg-power usage over the span of the test fluctuates between 40-70 percent power usage
card temps are in the 50's with manual fan at 63% (low 30's at [email protected]%, high 20s stock with fan at 70%)
mem boost zero
Core boost - anything past 150 crashes - no matter what voltage boost used (0-37)
Relatively minor down-clocking through the length of the test - if at all. (1 or two bins e.g. 1149 down to 1137)
Never any artifacting

tested v-sync off, or adaptive.
card temperature profile set to maximum performance.

I've tested Power targets and temp targets at different settings. I thought maybe something was spiking out of bounds so tried matching the power targets to what the avg of the card was doing in order to downclock it if necessary, but that didn't seem to work.

There is nothing that sticks out that I see as a limiting factor, other than hitting some internal TDP power boundry that is hard coded in the bios (someone mentioned they saw bios strings for 250 somewhere in the first 100 pages of this thread)

What I'd be curious to know is - do you all feel a relatively low power usage card is considered a good one, or a bad one?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> So far with the 600 series, the new driver has the manual fan downclocking present in 314.14 and 314.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it doesn't apply the new GPU boost 2.0 stuff to the 600 series. So far from what I can tell, it's a new boost 1.0 algorithm that includes fanspeed in the TDP calculation - and when you use a high manual fan your card downclocks substantially.
> 
> So basically when I want to do an insane 3dmark run with manual fan, I can't. I have to let the card cook, it's very annoying. Right now the MSI lightning LN2 BIOS locks out all of the other throttle stuff, so I do have that on my side....but 70% manual fan overrides everything and drops my clocks to 1020mhz. Really, really stupid "feature" of this new driver.


Honestly, that sounds more like a glitch than something that was done on purpose. There is no reason to change the behavior to throttle the card because of the fan speed, and no reason why it would immediately throttle allt he way down to 1020 even if it did (instead of the normal 13MHz throttle). If it happens with a WHQL driver, though...


----------



## SigmaOrionis

I think Nvidia is taking fan speed as one of the things that controls GPU Boost 2.0.

If you watch the video on PCPer the Nv rep makes it very clear over and over that they are going for great acoustics.

So it only makes sense that if your fan goes up they need to downclock the card to meet those acoustics. Thats why I think when you guys up the fan speed it downclocks. I dont think its the fan pulling that much power. Just looking at my Corsair AF120 Quiets they only use 2.3 Watts.

They probably just need to allow you to disable the fan speed in the GPU boost calculations and let it go by strictly temp and power. I think now they are using Temp, Power, and Fan Speed.


----------



## Stateless

Just an update....Water Leak test has been completed. I bleed and leak tested since 11pm last night till around 10am this morning and no issues with leaks and got a lot of air bubbles out of the loop. Took the time to add a drain port this time to my loop. Cards look sexy as hell with the water blocks on them. Just completed plugging everything back into the power supply, shot the entire case with compressed air and wiped it all down. Took some nice pics that I will post later.

Just moved the rig next to my HDTV and started her up and currently re-installing drivers and going through some system maintenance. I should have some initial information shortly, but looking good so far.


----------



## Rei86

BTW if you really want to test out, SimCity 2013 is very graphics intensive btw


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I won't even have the rest of my FrozenCPU order in until tomorrow, then I will have to tear down my current loop and put it all back together. Using the time to thoroughly bench my CF 7970's for comparison when I get the Titans up and running. Done all the synthetics plus the Crysis and BF3 benches so far. Still have Crysis 3, MOH Warfighter, FC3, and Metro 2033 to go for CF testing then all of it over again with a single 7970. This crap just takes so much time!


----------



## mbreslin

When I track my blocks there's been no update since Monday night, hopefully the big storm hasn't messed with my shipping.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> When I track my blocks there's been no update since Monday night, hopefully the big storm hasn't messed with my shipping.


If my block gets here from Slovenia first ...


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> When I track my blocks there's been no update since Monday night, hopefully the big storm hasn't messed with my shipping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> If my block gets here from Slovenia first ...


Mine from monday too. (if you mean the EK blocks), i heard that they'll restock only friday


----------



## dph314

Just a friendly reminder... I see a lot of people recently posting pics with the phrase "Add me to the list...". But the list in the OP is a manual system, where you enter yourself. Just a FYI


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I won't even have the rest of my FrozenCPU order in until tomorrow, then I will have to tear down my current loop and put it all back together. Using the time to thoroughly bench my CF 7970's for comparison when I get the Titans up and running. Done all the synthetics plus the Crysis and BF3 benches so far. Still have Crysis 3, MOH Warfighter, FC3, and Metro 2033 to go for CF testing then all of it over again with a single 7970. This crap just takes so much time!


Yeah but, in the same vein that I say this to my buddy who constantly mods/tweaks Skyrim but never actually plays it..

That's all the fun isn't it? Once you have them seated and looped and the box sealed and the journey is over, won't you be bored and itching for another upgrade?









We are odd creatures indeed. I still want a Titan knowing I have no use for it/it would be a downgrade


----------



## Stateless

Update time:

Well so far, results with Water have been pretty good, but nothing major. The one big thing however that I have to mention is that my test results were coming from testing individual Titan's being tested independantly vs. being tested under water in SLI. I have run many SLI systems and regardless of how fast you can make individual cards go by themselves, in SLI you usually get a little lower overclock.

So with that said, initially, I am looking right now at a +10 on the core in SLI. Yeah, not much. Temps of course are amazing with neither card hitting higher than 38c. I have noticed in SLI however, that GPU 2 is running approx. 52mhz slower. When individually tested, this card would hit 1150mhz not problem at +150mhz and use 1.187v. In Heaven, it is running at 1124mhz at 1.162v. It could be that in SLI or due to SLI scalling it is not pushing it enoough. GPU Power is also about 5-8% lower than GPU1.

In individual test, GPU 1 would hit 1.200v of power and it continues to do so in SLI testing under water. However, GPU1 individual under air could not sustain a +150mhz to the core on air and the most it did was +140mhz. I have been testing for a bit and it is stable at +150mhz, which nets the only +10 to the core. GPU 2 was always rock solid at +150 to the core.

Settings in SLI/Sync are as follows:

106 Target TDP Prioritized
80c Target Temp (Unlinked).
+150 on the Core
+0 on the memory

Voltage is maxed out at +38, which should give 1.200v that only GPU1 is hitting, while GPU2 is at 1.162.

I am using the first set of drivers and will try the Beta's a bit later.

As of right now, Water has not added too much to the overall performance, but my GPU had very little throttling so I cannot say that it has helped because I never experience much throttling before. I also am still only under Heaven for testing and have yet to try anything else, so some stuff may change a bit later.

If you have any questions, fire away!


----------



## supermi

Any body else see that EVGA is giving the new Vantage Advanced away with purchases after March 4th









Jacob, what about us the hardcore that bought them right away even getting your signature edition just to get em quickly even though they are the same as the $60 cheaper reference, come on







I don't have vantage and would love to see what my 2 titans can do to it!!!

On another note about to order waterblocks for the titans, backplate worth it? Not in stock right now any way just not sure if waiting is worth it LOL
What do you watercoolers out there think


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Update time:
> 
> Well so far, results with Water have been pretty good, but nothing major. The one big thing however that I have to mention is that my test results were coming from testing individual Titan's being tested independantly vs. being tested under water in SLI. I have run many SLI systems and regardless of how fast you can make individual cards go by themselves, in SLI you usually get a little lower overclock.
> 
> So with that said, initially, I am looking right now at a +10 on the core in SLI. Yeah, not much. Temps of course are amazing with neither card hitting higher than 38c. I have noticed in SLI however, that GPU 2 is running approx. 52mhz slower. When individually tested, this card would hit 1150mhz not problem at +150mhz and use 1.187v. In Heaven, it is running at 1124mhz at 1.162v. It could be that in SLI or due to SLI scalling it is not pushing it enoough. GPU Power is also about 5-8% lower than GPU1.
> 
> In individual test, GPU 1 would hit 1.200v of power and it continues to do so in SLI testing under water. However, GPU1 individual under air could not sustain a +150mhz to the core on air and the most it did was +140mhz. I have been testing for a bit and it is stable at +150mhz, which nets the only +10 to the core. GPU 2 was always rock solid at +150 to the core.
> 
> Settings in SLI/Sync are as follows:
> 
> 106 Target TDP Prioritized
> 80c Target Temp (Unlinked).
> +150 on the Core
> +0 on the memory
> 
> Voltage is maxed out at +38, which should give 1.200v that only GPU1 is hitting, while GPU2 is at 1.162.
> 
> I am using the first set of drivers and will try the Beta's a bit later.
> 
> As of right now, Water has not added too much to the overall performance, but my GPU had very little throttling so I cannot say that it has helped because I never experience much throttling before. I also am still only under Heaven for testing and have yet to try anything else, so some stuff may change a bit later.
> 
> If you have any questions, fire away!


thanks man, and gave you a rep for coming back and doing it like you said you would LOL!!!!

Wish it gave you more of an OC hmmmm......


----------



## mbreslin

So so far we have one water result where water was a huge help and now a second result where water didn't help much. I can't wait until it's my turn and I hope I'm in the former camp! Thanks very much for sharing your results.


----------



## belement

Oh whats this?



Looks real fancy



It was a day late but I will have this on my card when I get home from work. Fingers crossed I see this help my throttling issues as well.


----------



## carlhil2

I installed the drivers that came with my ASUS Titan today, check the minimum FPS, ***?


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I installed the drivers that came with my ASUS Titan today, check the minimum FPS, ***?


Never, ever install the drivers that come in the box!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So so far we have one water result where water was a huge help and now a second result where water didn't help much. I can't wait until it's my turn and I hope I'm in the former camp! Thanks very much for sharing your results.


I don't remember if the other user was under SLI though. SLI traditionally does not clock as high as non-SLI.

Another update.

Just crashed at +150 to the core in SLI. So I am now at +140 which is the max I was stable at on GPU 1 prior to going on water and in non-sli. Speed is at 1163mhz solid at 1.200v on GPU 1, while GPU 2 is at 1110mhz solid at 1.162v. So for me, Water is just giving me a quieter system, a lot less heat so far. Again, this is under SLI. Still very happy with the set up and prefer to have the cards running at those speeds and only 34c. I still need to run at +140 in Heaven for a while to test stability and then move onto some other programs for further testing.


----------



## carlhil2

"Never, ever install the drivers that come in the box!














[/" Yes, i know, just wanted to try them out, i had the up to date drivers installed the day that i got the card.!


----------



## Roikyou

Anyone who installed the EK block on the titan, how was the install? Pretty straight forward? I installed the evga block on the 680 with the back plate, could be confusing in my opinion, original set of screws, block screws and then back plate screws, usually which set depends on how many parts you use. Not sure I wanted to venture and put the air filter back on trying to remember what screws to use.

Funny question, with the signature, the shirts they give you, mine I probably wouldn't wear it but they really give you no choice that I know of, I got an xl which large is loose for myself. Anyone heard of exchanging these yet?


----------



## mbreslin

So I finally got my sli bridge, quick valley test:




gpu 1 throttled like normal, gpu 2 never throttled, 1110 the entire run. Both never got above 97% power.

boost2.0 is weird..

Edit: I also got 5k score in valley which seems decent for my old x58, it will be fun to push these cards.


----------



## Levesque

Just got back from my trip in Jamaica, 2 Titans on my 3 were waiting for me at the post office, and my 3 EK waterblocks should be here on friday if lucky... or monday if not.


----------



## CallsignVega

You know you are having a good day when a box this large from Frozencpu arrives for your Titan chilled liquid build:



















Those EK Titan water block boxes are so small!


----------



## SAN-NAS

Hey guys, I've read this whole thread after ordering my Titan, new to the forums here but wanted join to make a few comments. I've been OC for 10 years and always stuck to air cooling since it seems like Im always upgrading, and I admit even side grading at times to single solutions. Coming from SLI EVGA GTX 670's to the Titan, cant wait.

I only read the reviews from sites before ordering and as users started to get there hands on them, I followed a few threads. It is on the truck now to be delivered! I will report back my findings once I get it installed.

I've been trolling the Nvidia forums and think that was a great idea for others to post their findings since not one spokesperson or moderator has posted any feedback to the complaints - posted or replied from what I can see. Nvidia should own up or at least state they are working on the issue. Even if mine dont throttle, I really dont think it is right that some do. I mean for $1000+ I could build a complete system that would be decent* at gaming but for them to not acknowledge the fools "me included" that shelled out the grand for a card billed as the best OC featured card from Nvidia is just ludicrous.

Ill post some pictures and screenshots after I get mine going with the findings!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Just got back from my trip in Jamaica, 2 Titans on my 3 were waiting for me at the post office, and my 3 EK waterblocks should be here on friday if lucky... or monday if not.


Dude 3 is overkill and a complete waste of money don't you know that sheesh!

Translation: I want 3 so bad it huuuuuuuuuurts!























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You know you are having a good day when a box this large from Frozencpu arrives for your Titan chilled liquid build


Grats. I'm so jelly.

Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e. Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e. Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e. Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e. Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Dude 3 is overkill and a complete waste of money don't you know that sheesh!


I know.







That's why I'm planning on buying a fourth one to go Quad-SLI when Nvidia find a fix for their drivers


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Dude 3 is overkill and a complete waste of money don't you know that sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm planning on buying a fourth one to go Quad-SLI when Nvidia find a fix for their drivers
Click to expand...

I'm wondering if it'll be worth it before Haswell. I mean, I would think even my 3930k at 4.6Ghz is going to have trouble pushing 3, let alone 4, right?

I don't know, but they look good in benches







Here's my latest HWbot submission. Took 3rd in stock cooling!


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm planning on buying a fourth one to go Quad-SLI when Nvidia find a fix for their drivers


What kind of job do you have, and do you need an assistant?? Damn 4?? Wow.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Grats. I'm so jelly.
> 
> Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e. Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e. Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e. Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e. Must resist crazy build right now and wait for haswell-e.


Haswell-E/IB-E (depending on which rumors you read), won't come out till the end of the year. Plenty of time to rock a 2011/X79 setup and upgrade then.


----------



## far327

Hi all

Has anyone experienced black screen issues after loading a game? I have this issue when trying to downsample Skyrim at 3840x2160 with Titan. I can see the main menu for a couple seconds, but then my monitor just goes black. I can go back to my desktop and end the task, but no matter what, skyrim reverts to a black screen anytime I try to play.

Maybe a driver issue?

I never had issues with my gtx580 and gtx680 when downsampling at that resolution.


----------



## Stateless

Well my dive into Water with the Titan's has not yielded much return other than amazing temps and dead silent cards. At a +140 on the Core (IN SLI) and +100 in memory it crashes in Heaven after about 4 runs or so. Now this can be attributed to one of the cards not being as good of a overclocker as the other one.

GPU1 on Air was able to sustain +150 on the Core, +200 on the Memory, 106 Power (Prioritized), 85 Temp Threshold (Unlinked), Topped out at 1150mhz, but only 1.187v even though I was using the highest voltage setting, but the card did not throttle.

GPU2 on Air was able to sustain +140 on the Core, No Memory OC, 106 Power (Prioritized) 85 Temp Threshold (Unlinked), Topped out at 1174mhz using the full 1.200v. This card also did not throttle.

When using them together on Water in SLI I am getting the GPU2 performance, however GPU1 is only hitting 1110 Mhz now and only hitting 1.162v, GPU 1 is hitting 1163mhz using the full 1.200v.

So for me, with my initial tests, Water has not helped the OC...but I must note that I did not Test SLI on AIR. In my past setups in SLI, moving from Air to Water did increase Overclock performance. For example on my 690 I was able to get +200 more on the memory and +70 on the Core by moving from Air to Water. So, not sure how these two would of run toghther on Air since I did not have the time to run them side by side, just individually wanted to test them since the throttling issue has become so prevelant.

I still have a bunch of other tests to run and will report back a bit later.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Haswell-E/IB-E (depending on which rumors you read), won't come out till the end of the year. Plenty of time to rock a 2011/X79 setup and upgrade then.


Sadly my budget won't allow for 2 1k$ chips this year, not with 3 titans anyway. I can swing a 3770k right now and a 1k$ haswell-e in q4 but that's barely an upgrade almost a sidegrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> ...


Would it be worth trying to unsync them and just try to max them individually? I will be trying both synced and unsynced myself.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I wonder if I should jump on the bandwagon and part ways with my measily 590 hydro copper to get a Titan.... Of course if that's the case, I might as well replace everything.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Anyone who installed the EK block on the titan, how was the install? Pretty straight forward? I installed the evga block on the 680 with the back plate, could be confusing in my opinion, original set of screws, block screws and then back plate screws, usually which set depends on how many parts you use. Not sure I wanted to venture and put the air filter back on trying to remember what screws to use.
> 
> Funny question, with the signature, the shirts they give you, mine I probably wouldn't wear it but they really give you no choice that I know of, I got an xl which large is loose for myself. Anyone heard of exchanging these yet?


Pretty easy if you ask me. Only pain is cutting the thermal pads to the right size and applying them. The instructions also suggest using a small amount of thermal paste on the pads to help with heat transfer, something I have done in the past and it does help. My temps are pretty amazing with 2 cards, max temp so far has been 37c at full load.


----------



## Compaddict

These water block pics are killing me!!!








I'm holding out to see the rest of the lineup looks like before I buy.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just received my Titan and signed up for an RMA within an hour. That throttle is unacceptable. Its way worse than I thought it was.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Would it be worth trying to unsync them and just try to max them individually? I will be trying both synced and unsynced myself.


It is rather pointless to not have all the cards at the same speed. If you raise the clock on individual cards above others that are maxed in alternate frame rendering, the higher clocked cards just use less GPU usage %. In AFR, the weakest card is the fastest you can go as all the other cards have to wait for it's frame delivery to splice it in.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just received my Titan and signed up for an RMA within an hour. That throttle is unacceptable. Its way worse than I thought it was.


What do you guys mean throttling? I only just got into PC building in July 2012.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just received my Titan and signed up for an RMA within an hour. That throttle is unacceptable. Its way worse than I thought it was.


How much were you throttling?

From what to what?

Poor guy


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm not too sure but the voltage throttles down to 1.12v for no reason. It doesn't seem to be related to temps or power. I can't even get to 1100mhz reliably in Heaven.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I'm not too sure but the voltage throttles down to 1.12v for no reason. It doesn't seem to be related to temps or power. I can't even get to 1100mhz reliably in Heaven.


Are you manually setting your fan or letting it go auto? Not saying you should have to lower your fan settings or set to auto but that has made a difference for others on here.

Some people have given their settings many pages back


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> What do you guys mean throttling? I only just got into PC building in July 2012.


Throttling refers to the GPU clock speeds lowering. There are instances of the Titan downclocking the core GPU speed (throttling) for unknown reasons.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone else planning on returning or exchanging their Titan? I love the cooler and I don't think I should have to install a water block just to keep the throttling under control with even a small 50mhz OC.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone else planning on returning or exchanging their Titan? I love the cooler and I don't think I should have to install a water block just to keep the throttling under control with even a small 50mhz OC.


Mine just throttled down to 1.112v at stock speeds in borderlands 2.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just received my Titan and signed up for an RMA within an hour. That throttle is unacceptable. Its way worse than I thought it was.


If you got a reference (not a SC), then 1100mhz or just below, especially in Heaven, is about average. It might not throttle as bad in games, as Heaven seems to be more demanding than many of them. But yeah it's still a beast, and runs silent. 2 qualities that force me to put up with the small throttling









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone else planning on returning or exchanging their Titan? I love the cooler and I don't think I should have to install a water block just to keep the throttling under control with even a small 50mhz OC.


Honestly, it sucks. But it's not enough to make me return the cards. It's still a beast either way, and 50mhz isn't exactly a world of a difference when it comes to a game's framerate. Just get a SC'd card, as they all seem to be able to do ~1176mhz. And as you can see from my graphs I posted in this thread, a 1100mhz Titan destroys even a 1411mhz 680 Lightning, let alone an average ~1100mhz 680.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just received my Titan and signed up for an RMA within an hour. That throttle is unacceptable. Its way worse than I thought it was.


Why not just wait for a fix from Nvidia either a bios update or driver fix?


----------



## belement

Got the EK block installed on the card, very straight forward to do if anyone is curious.

It is a shame to not to be using that beautiful heatsink anymore.


So fresh and clean clean


But this block does look pretty awesome on it.




So with this installed on its own 360 with only push fan setup at the moment I am idling at 32C and maxed out at 42C which is nice. The bad news is that it didn't really solve anything, my throttling is still happening and I barely got 30-50mhz more out of my overclock. Also with this thing being watercooled I checked the memory on the back of the card and they are over 50C which I feel is kind of high, maybe that could be what is causing the throttling?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thanks for the post belement. +rep

Could you hold a fan near the back of the card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Why not just wait for a fix from Nvidia either a bios update or driver fix?


The vsync issue is still one of the top threads on Geforce forums. Thats an issue from GTX680 launch. They may never fix this issue.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Why not just wait for a fix from Nvidia either a bios update or driver fix?


I would guess that
1. Returning it for him makes a statement of don't sell me a broken product. Once he is past 30 days he has a MUCH harder time doing that.

2. You are assuming there will be a fix. As often as there is a fix companies wait it out till the unrest dies down cause eventually we will all move on. With no feedback from NVIDIA as of yet there is no way to know that this is not simply how they designed it ... as in say it is for overclockers with unlock voltage. Which is technically true but not the case in reality. This customer apparently does not put much faith in a solution that the company has never even said it is thinking about making let alone implementing LOL


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belement*
> 
> Got the EK block installed on the card, very straight forward to do if anyone is curious.
> 
> It is a shame to not to be using that beautiful heatsink anymore.


At least Nvidia doesn't skimp on the thermal paste. Just glob it on there boys, plenty for everyone.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belement*
> 
> Got the EK block installed on the card, very straight forward to do if anyone is curious.
> 
> It is a shame to not to be using that beautiful heatsink anymore.
> 
> 
> So fresh and clean clean
> 
> 
> But this block does look pretty awesome on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with this installed on its own 360 with only push fan setup at the moment I am idling at 32C and maxed out at 42C which is nice. The bad news is that it didn't really solve anything, my throttling is still happening and I barely got 30-50mhz more out of my overclock. Also with this thing being watercooled I checked the memory on the back of the card and they are over 50C which I feel is kind of high, maybe that could be what is causing the throttling?


HMMMM so temperature may not be the issue







RATS , I was gonna order some blocks tonight! Well at least they will throttle at 32c and not 80c LOL
Lower temp while throttling can increase it's lifetime of throttling HAHAHA
REALLY SORRY MATE!
Are you gonna keep them water cooled?

edit: removed a stray capital I LOL


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I would guess that
> *1. Returning it for him makes a statement of don't sell me a broken product.* Once he is past 30 days he has a MUCH harder time doing that.
> 
> 2. You are assuming there will be a fix. As often as there is a fix companies wait it out till the unrest dies down cause eventually we will all move on. With no feedback from NVIDIA as of yet there is no way to know that this is not simply how they designed it ... as in say it is for overclockers with unlock voltage. Which is technically true but not the case in reality. *This customer apparently does not put much faith in a solution that the company has never even said it is thinking about making let alone implementing* LOL


----------



## emett

What a mess this is.. My order for 2 titans got put on hold by the store for reasons out of my control, maybe I'll cancel the order..
Anyone got bench mark results from a 3770k and 2 way sli titans running pci 3.0 x8?


----------



## belement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> HMMMM so temperature may not be the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATS , I was gonna order some blocks tonight! Well at least they will throttle at 32c and not 80c LOL
> Lower temp while throttling can increase it's lifetime of throttling HAHAHA
> REALLY SORRY MATE!
> Are you gonna keep them water cooled?
> 
> edit: removed a stray capital I LOL


Always watercool everything! haha Even though it didn't help and the card wasn't really all that noisy before I do like the lower temps and it is a little quieter so I'll keep it.

****Also Thank you BababooeyHTJ


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> What a mess this is.. My order for 2 titans got put on hold by the store for reasons out of my control, maybe I'll cancel the order..
> Anyone got bench mark results from a 3770k and 2 way sli titans running pci 3.0 x8?


What are you looking for I can run some in the morning.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Stock was the only run that I did in Valley without any tweaks.

All others were with the power set to 106%. Numbers with * denotes what I thought was about the average, (A)=Auto and (M)=Manual for fan settings. Havent touched the memory yet.


----------



## goshawn

My new Titan Node


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I would guess that
> 1. Returning it for him makes a statement of don't sell me a broken product. Once he is past 30 days he has a MUCH harder time doing that.
> 
> 2. You are assuming there will be a fix. As often as there is a fix companies wait it out till the unrest dies down cause eventually we will all move on. With no feedback from NVIDIA as of yet there is no way to know that this is not simply how they designed it ... as in say it is for overclockers with unlock voltage. Which is technically true but not the case in reality. This customer apparently does not put much faith in a solution that the company has never even said it is thinking about making let alone implementing LOL


Yes but this card is still the fastest single gpu out there, with far more onboard memory than anything else. Was the whole point to just try and get great benchmarking scores to show off, or to actually play games?


----------



## CallsignVega

So that's a few new reports of water blocks really not doing anything for the card, just as I predicted. I'll still put my blocks on as I will be running 3-4 sandwiched together, but kinda disappointing news for the cost involved when running 3-4.

You guys with blocks on gonna try the higher TDP BIOS's and see what you get?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> What are you looking for I can run some in the morning.


Champion! The valley 1080p max settings, 3770k @ about 4.7, titans can be at stock or max over clock. What ever suits you.
If you could also run the same settings in performance mode for 3dmark11that would be super helpful to me.
Trying to decide if I wait for store to get more stock and if pci 3.0 x8 will limit sli titans to much for my liking.

I chucked a +rep your way


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'll reserve judgement until I conduct my own water cooled tests. I know for a fact that my Titan throttles far less when I keep fan speeds low so I can't imagine removing it won't make any difference...


----------



## Diverge

Maybe the guys with water blocks need to hook the fan back up and set it to auto to get it to work better...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Champion! The valley 1080p max settings, 3770k @ about 4.7, titans can be at stock or max over clock. What ever suits you.
> If you could also run the same settings in performance mode for 3dmark11that would be super helpful to me.
> Trying to decide if I wait for store to get more stock and if pci 3.0 x8 will limit sli titans to much for my liking.
> 
> I chucked a +rep your way


OK when I get off work at 5 I'll run them for you.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goshawn*
> 
> My new Titan Node


I'm jealous, I would like to try sff but I feel like I've already invested so much in this mountain mods case.

Just for fun I tried valley after turning both LEDs off. Same throttling hehe.

All in all I'm pretty happy though, even though I get throttling, a typical valley run I hang out around 1150-1176 with maybe one dip down to 1110. gpu1 has a 300mhz overclock which seems acceptable to me. gpu 2 stays at 1124 the whole time which is 287. Hopefully I can get a little better with water but either way I'm pleased. Huge step up from 2x 5970s obviously.

Might be an odd question but I've gotten a sort of "wet paint" smell since I installed my cards, anyone else get this? I guess it's whatever they spray on the outside of the cards baking in. It's an odd odor that's for sure.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Yes but this card is still the fastest single gpu out there, with far more onboard memory than anything else. Was the whole point to just try and get great benchmarking scores to show off, or to actually play games?


I am not sure what your point is. I was just naming what I thought the other poster was thinking, which he seems to have given me a thumbs up indicating I got it right LOL

Now comes my opinion:
Point for some is to benchmark others is to game. Many both.

If this card was marketed as the fastest locked , throttling and non overclocking card in the world your statement, would have some merit. As this is not the case I would have to say no merit. Nvidia said this card was for ENTHUSIASTS, and most ENTHUSIASTS overclock. Now Nvidia stated "we listened to our enthusiast customers and they wanted voltage control so we gave it to them, unlocked voltage" Well the reality is that was at this point a clear marketing mistake at best and false information 'read lie" at worse".

Our cards should reach 1.2v unless temps get to hot and DEFINETLY should not throttle at stock like some people are experiencing.

Now in your case you might be happy getting a card that even throttles down bellow stock (a few people have cards like that) in fact maybe you would like to purchase theirs from them for full price. That is in effect what Nvidia is asking of us.

Now I have 2 of these I might keep them I might return them and I might buy a third. But I need to see NVIDIA say/do something to confirm their intention/plan with this throttling. Is it intentional and here to stay or a driver bug or a issue with these cards. Those are things none of us know.

BTW running multople monitors even with titans we NEED every frame we can get
















You have a point but it sounds very much like a point an undercover NVIDIA employee might want to spread (chinese goverment is good at this BTW). Not saying you are but 20 posts and this very general post in perticular which generalizes an argument from a point of view almost no one else on this owners thread has, and doing it in a way that seems to trivialize legitimat worries/concerns/questions and issues actual owners who put $1000 -$4000 on these cards each has makes me wonder. If I am wrong in that assumption, my full appologies.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So that's a few new reports of water blocks really not doing anything for the card, just as I predicted. I'll still put my blocks on as I will be running 3-4 sandwiched together, but kinda disappointing news for the cost involved when running 3-4.
> 
> *You guys with blocks on gonna try the higher TDP BIOS's and see what you get*?


That is what I want to know, finger over the purchase button for the waterblocks is awaiting that info LOL


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone else planning on returning or exchanging their Titan?


No way. They run way over the advertised 876MHz boost clock speed. Technically, there's really no issue for nVidia to fix, annoying as it may be to not maintain top boost clocks while overclocking. I don't think everyone is going to throw up their hands and force a change.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> No way. They run way over the advertised 876MHz boost clock speed. Technically, there's really no issue for nVidia to fix, annoying as it may be to not maintain top boost clocks while overclocking. I don't think everyone is going to throw up their hands and force a change.


GPU boost 2.0 does not work as advertised. Do you really think that people are going to accept that from an enthusiast video card?


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So that's a few new reports of water blocks really not doing anything for the card, just as I predicted. I'll still put my blocks on as I will be running 3-4 sandwiched together, but kinda disappointing news for the cost involved when running 3-4.
> 
> You guys with blocks on gonna try the higher TDP BIOS's and see what you get?


Why bother? Those bioses already proved they don't do anything but let you move the slider.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Why bother? Those bioses already proved they don't do anything but let you move the slider.


There are people who claim that it did raise the TDP limits for them.

I've never seen my TDP over 100%. I really think that something is wrong with gpu boost 2.0.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone else planning on returning or exchanging their Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> No way. They run way over the advertised 876MHz boost clock speed. Technically, there's really no issue for nVidia to fix, annoying as it may be to not maintain top boost clocks while overclocking. I don't think everyone is going to throw up their hands and force a change.
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with overclocking.

The card doesn't seem to be able to maintain its top boost clock at STOCK even when it is under the 100% Power and 80C limits. This behavior is different than what was described by Nvidia which is why people are upset. I have 2x MSI cards set to ship tomorrow and while I still plan on running SLI I am not thrilled about this throttling situation.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Why bother? Those bioses already proved they don't do anything but let you move the slider.


I've read reports of people getting over 106%.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've read reports of people getting over 106%.


Where's the screenshots of afterburner, or precision?

I'll remain skeptical until I see a screenshot of a constant flat line over 108, or even 100 for that matter. Little blips don't count.
(I don't mean that you need to show them).


----------



## Stateless

After some further testing under Water, my results are pretty much the same. I am not getting anymore performance out of the card than I did on Air. Temps and noise are amazing since there is no fan. Also, under SLI, my 2nd GPU never goes above 1110mhz and that is with a +140 offset. GPU 1 runs at 1163mhz. What I find interesting under SLI is that GPU 2 will never, regardless of the voltage setting use more that 1.162v while GPU 1 will use the full 1.200. Also in SLI, it is rare so fare, outside of 3dmark11 that the cards go above 100% in power. I just did 2 runs and the max power hit 108 for GPU 1 and 104 for GPU 2.

When running the cards solo, my GPU 1 & 2 in Valley would get over 100%, but in SLI the highest has been around 90. I also noticed if you do not add any voltage, the 2 cards tend to run closer to each other. GPU 1 still runs a little faster and uses a little more volts, but the Power and Usage are pretty close to each other. Speed wise, I beleive there was only a 12-14mhz difference between the two..again that is running without adding any voltage.

So after most of the day testing, Water really does not benefit for me at least. Now will it help those that have throttling, I do not know as my cards do not throttle at all and that was before I SLI'd them as well.

It was just amazing to see Witcher 2 in Uber mode at 1080p finally run at 60fps...something my SLI 680's nor my 690 could do. Cysys 3 at 1080p with every possible setting set to the max, I am getting a pretty rock solid 60fps,I did see a drop to 56fps once. Pretty amazing. When playing with only 1 Titan, I was averaging around 30fps, so it seems like in Crysis 3 2-way SLI scales pretty damn good!

I am a happy camper.

I will post screen shots of some runs, but my Xtreme 3dmark11 run came in at x10384.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> The card doesn't seem to be able to maintain its top boost clock at STOCK even when it is under the 100% Power and 80C limits. This behavior is different than what was described by Nvidia which is why people are upset.


Okay, I'm off to go read about "Boost 2.0" -- I glossed over that stuff assuming it was all marketing.


----------



## supermi

Finally unboxed them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HEEE HAWWWW gonna test the first one RIGHT now YAY YAY YAY FINALLY

2 weeks of patience or stupidity with them sitting in the NE shipping box untouched LOL


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I am not sure what your point is. I was just naming what I thought the other poster was thinking, which he seems to have given me a thumbs up indicating I got it right LOL
> 
> Now comes my opinion:
> Point for some is to benchmark others is to game. Many both.
> 
> If this card was marketed as the fastest locked , throttling and non overclocking card in the world your statement, would have some merit. As this is not the case I would have to say no merit. Nvidia said this card was for ENTHUSIASTS, and most ENTHUSIASTS overclock. Now Nvidia stated "we listened to our enthusiast customers and they wanted voltage control so we gave it to them, unlocked voltage" Well the reality is that was at this point a clear marketing mistake at best and false information 'read lie" at worse".
> 
> Our cards should reach 1.2v unless temps get to hot and DEFINETLY should not throttle at stock like some people are experiencing.
> 
> Now in your case you might be happy getting a card that even throttles down bellow stock (a few people have cards like that) in fact maybe you would like to purchase theirs from them for full price. That is in effect what Nvidia is asking of us.
> 
> Now I have 2 of these I might keep them I might return them and I might buy a third. But I need to see NVIDIA say/do something to confirm their intention/plan with this throttling. Is it intentional and here to stay or a driver bug or a issue with these cards. Those are things none of us know.
> 
> BTW running multople monitors even with titans we NEED every frame we can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point but it sounds very much like a point an undercover NVIDIA employee might want to spread (chinese goverment is good at this BTW). Not saying you are but 20 posts and this very general post in perticular which generalizes an argument from a point of view almost no one else on this owners thread has, and doing it in a way that seems to trivialize legitimat worries/concerns/questions and issues actual owners who put $1000 -$4000 on these cards each has makes me wonder. If I am wrong in that assumption, my full appologies.


But the problem is almost certainly just a driver issue. Look at the latest drivers with other cards. Even the 680 starts to underclock itself. This sure sounds like something Nvidia can fix. You could say they won't, but what is the alternative? Go back to a 680 and never update your drivers ever again?

The only solution is to keep the Titan, and keep raising hell with Nvidia until they get their act together and allow enthusiasts to tweak their cards.


----------



## emett

Yeah, personally I wouldnt send ya card straight back, You had it all of an hr? Just wait a day or 2 we will surely hear something very soon.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

I've had mine for a few days now.. Just now got around to getting pictures of it.

And dammit you guys are going to make me buy a second..


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> But the problem is almost certainly just a driver issue. Look at the latest drivers with other cards. Even the 680 starts to underclock itself. This sure sounds like something Nvidia can fix. You could say they won't, but what is the alternative? Go back to a 680 and never update your drivers ever again?


I hear you, but some people have hacked the last drivers that do not throttle with the 680 and the titans are still throttling. It is the drivers but it might also be baked into the cards. Drivers alone don't explain why TITANS still throttle on the last drivers not to throttle the 680's and why some people have almost zero throttle and some LOTS of throttle.

It is very possible it is a combination of hardware/bios based throttle that talks with the drivers... but all of this is conjecture unless and until NVIDIA says something, including your hypothesis.

BTW thank your for the constructive response, is it appreciated







(being real not sarcastic) !

EDIT: added text:

No there is AMD as an alternative.

But more so we LIKE NVIDIA ALOT and want to continue to like them! (if you work for them understand this) We are trying to make NVIDIA aware of these things that make us not love our $1000 cards as much as we want to! This is constructive criticism towards an entity we wish to be even better than it is. I think you could take a larger view on this than just a single generation of cards. Our feedback at least in some way helps inform NVIDIA what it's customers want and perhaps more pertinent here what we are willing to put up with









hope you get it, more so I hope THEY get it LOL


----------



## nyrang3rs

Nope, I wish I worked for them! I see your point, and did not know you could hack the drivers so the old cars don't throttle but the Titan still does. That's disappointing but I bet if people dig deeper they might find something else.

We need a spreadsheet with the people suffering from throttling and start to take down notes of what programs they are using.

For example do you use MSI or EVGA tuning? Do you have a Superclocked or regular? What brand?What are your settings, etc. That might help get down to the problem and come up with a solution, or at least present Nvidia with documented proof and get them to act.

I gave up with AMD/ATI long ago, they are making a comeback in console gaming but that's not my thing.


----------



## MaxOC

This evening I got my Asus installed. I went straight to the 314.14 beta drivers. The first thing I wanted to test was the throttling issue and in Heaven I got the GPU oscillating from 1124Mhz to 1163Mhz, so it does throttle despite never reaching the power or temperature limits I set, but I'm happy regardless. I was hoping to stay above 1100Mhz so I'm more than happy with these results









Back to the throttling issue, I notice that the main culprit, in my case, is the temperature. It always stabilizes around 80-81c no matter what, so I think there might be a bug somewhere (bios, drivers, monitoring api) that doesn't apply the manual temperature limit correctly and always uses the default threshold of 80c.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Nope, I wish I worked for them! I see your point, and did not know you could hack the drivers so the old cars don't throttle but the Titan still does. That's disappointing but I bet if people dig deeper they might find something else.
> 
> We need a spreadsheet with the people suffering from throttling and start to take down notes of what programs they are using.
> 
> For example do you use MSI or EVGA tuning? Do you have a Superclocked or regular? What brand?What are your settings, etc. That might help get down to the problem and come up with a solution, or at least present Nvidia with documented proof and get them to act.
> 
> I gave up with AMD/ATI long ago, they are making a comeback in console gaming but that's not my thing.


so far people with asus, SC, Signature- all have the throttle, these cards are all reference with the tiny tweak to the base and boost clock between them. If there are variances between them we won't find it with those metrics.

For programs afterburner and precision both.

For games/benchmarks any which push the cards power usage (the exact scenario we want full power).
These are not just my experiences but are across the board with the majority of Titan owners.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Is anyone using a custom fan profile? Or just setting a temperature limit?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> This evening I got my Asus installed. I went straight to the 314.14 beta drivers. The first thing I wanted to test was the throttling issue and in Heaven I got the GPU oscillating from 1124Mhz to 1163Mhz, so it does throttle despite never reaching the power or temperature limits I set, but I'm happy regardless. I was hoping to stay above 1100Mhz so I'm more than happy with these results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the throttling issue, I notice that the main culprit, in my case, is the temperature. It always stabilizes around 80-81c no matter what, so I think there might be a bug somewhere (bios, drivers, monitoring api) that doesn't apply the manual temperature limit correctly and always uses the default threshold of 80c.


Were those speeds of 1124 to 1163 with overclock? if not you have a GEM


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> What a mess this is.. My order for 2 titans got put on hold by the store for reasons out of my control, maybe I'll cancel the order..
> Anyone got bench mark results from a 3770k and 2 way sli titans running pci 3.0 x8?


I have a 3770k clocked @ 4.5GHz, on a z77a-gd65 (pci-e3.0) and got P21683 with my Titan sli in 3dmark11.


----------



## Mongo

Here they are brand new.
Both EVGA, One normal one SC.



And here they are with the Copper EK blocks. (SORRY QUALITY)

OK I havent OC at all but these things idle at 23-25c

And after 1 hour of Crysis 3 Max settings running at 2560x1440 they were sitting at 40c


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been testing my second Titan tonight and true to my luck it doesn't appear to be as strong as the first. Well, I take that back, it just seems to be more difficult to overclock consistently. I'm still getting solid 1176-1163MHz without throttling just like with the first one but it seems to crash for no reason more often. Also, unlike the first card, this Titan throttles BADLY if I run Valley again after a crash without restarting. It will hover around 90% and 1110MHz if I don't restart after a crash. After a restart however it will run at 103-106% and 1176-1163MHz with a +103MHz offset.

The memory isn't as good with this second card either as setting it as high as my first one will cause throttling. Once all is said and done though I scored less than a single FPS slower than my first Titan's fastest Valley score so the performance is very similar but the frustration factor is much higher. I'm guessing SLI is going to introduce even more headaches...


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I'm jealous, I would like to try sff but I feel like I've already invested so much in this mountain mods case.
> 
> Just for fun I tried valley after turning both LEDs off. Same throttling hehe.
> 
> All in all I'm pretty happy though, even though I get throttling, a typical valley run I hang out around 1150-1176 with maybe one dip down to 1110. gpu1 has a 300mhz overclock which seems acceptable to me. gpu 2 stays at 1124 the whole time which is 287. Hopefully I can get a little better with water but either way I'm pleased. Huge step up from 2x 5970s obviously.
> 
> Might be an odd question but I've gotten a sort of "wet paint" smell since I installed my cards, anyone else get this? I guess it's whatever they spray on the outside of the cards baking in. It's an odd odor that's for sure.


Funny smell? Did you remember to remove the plastic film from over the window?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is my second Titan's power usage after a benchmark run in Valley:



Still a pretty good card it would seem!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> No there is AMD as an alternative.
> 
> But more so we LIKE NVIDIA ALOT and want to continue to like them! (if you work for them understand this) We are trying to make NVIDIA aware of these things that make us not love our $1000 cards as much as we want to! This is constructive criticism towards an entity we wish to be even better than it is. I think you could take a larger view on this than just a single generation of cards. Our feedback at least in some way helps inform NVIDIA what it's customers want and perhaps more pertinent here what we are willing to put up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you get it, more so I hope THEY get it LOL


I'm not brand loyal. I wasn't satisfied with my GTX 690 so I tossed them for a SLI GTX680 Classified setup, wasn't satisfied with them so I tossed them to pick up either the Titans or the 7970s.

TBH with you the way Nvidia is going and if the Maxwell is a failure vs the HD9970, I'm headed to the red side.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Anyone have some good OC numbers for a stock cooled Titan SC?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Funny smell? Did you remember to remove the plastic film from over the window?


Yes. (on both cards







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is my second Titan's power usage after a benchmark run in Valley:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a pretty good card it would seem!


My non-sc is about like that minus the 106% power. I'm jelly. We'll see how mine are under water.


----------



## Stateless

Potential issue with Precision X and 2 Titans in SLI (linked or unlinked). I have my cards on Water and my individual testing of each card was done on air to ensure they were not faulty before putting blocks.

To make this easy to understand and follow, I am going to post my individual tested results for my 2 Titans, then the same information in SLI linked and unlinked to explain a bizarre issue I am having in Precision X when 2 or more cards are in the system.

Stats on cards tested individually:

GPU 1
Target Power: 106
Target Temp 85c (unlinked)
Core Offset +150mhz
Memory - Standard no OC
Fan Profile 1:1 60c:60% Fan Speed
Voltage set to the max in Precision of +38v
With the above settings GPU 1, I max out at 1150mhz, 1.187v. My card did not throttle at all in Heaven, Valley or 3dMark11

GPU 2
Target Power: 106
Target Temp 85c (unlinked)
Core Offset +150mhz
Memory - Standard no OC
Fan Profile 1:1 60c:60% Fan Speed
Voltage set to the max in Precision of +38v
With the above settings GPU 2, I max out at 1172mhz, 1.200v. This Card also did not throttle in the above mentioned tests.

What was odd also was that with GPU1 if I used a +13v, I would get a slight bump in overall voltage. +25 would get me the same 1.187v, +38 would also get me 1.187v.

On GPU 2, +25 would net 1.187v, +38 would net 1.200v. For some reason GPU 1 would not go above 1.187, but I know not all cards are equal and sometimes it is luck to get a better performing card.

However, when going to 2 cards in SLI and again this is linked or unlinked with Precision, something strange happens to GPU1. GPU1, now no longers runs at 1.187v with the .38v in the settings. GPU 2 maintains it's 1.200v and it's clock speed. GPU 1 drops to 1.110mhz even with the +150 Core and voltage regardless of setting never budges from 1.162v.

I decided to try out MSI Afterburner, which I normally have not used since I had my GTX 580. Well guess what? GPU 1 is now using 1.187v in SLI linked or unlinked, speed is back to 1150mhz rock solid and to top it off the cards are now more in sync because GPU 1 is now running closer to the speed of GPU 2. GPU 2 is still at it's 1.200v as it has always been and its core speed with a +150 to the Core is at 1176mhz.

So there is something fishy going on with Precision and using 2 cards at the same time. I have confirmed with other users at Evga's forums when I was testing my card individually and some guys are reporting that there card would go to 1.200v while others would stick to 1.187v at it's max. But once I went to 2 cards Precision X get's a little funky and now a card that use to get 1.187v is now getting 1.162v.

My watercooling comments earlier are now starting to change because of this. I reported that I was not getting higher clocks on Water than on Air because I was getting crashes. GPU 1 on air ran at +150mhz to the core as stated above with those settings, but GPU 2 could only handle +140mhz to the core...at +150 it would crash. My SLI history and going from air to water has always netted a little more offset due to the cooler temps and this was not happening. Well I was wrong...I beleive that the reason I was getting a crash when running the 2 cards together is that GPU1 could not handle a +150 to the core without the needed voltage and since Precision was only giving it 1.162v, I believe this was causing the crashing now.

I usually would crash at +150 to the core after 3-4 runs of Heaven, I am currently running on my 8th run and no crash. GPU 1 is humming at rock solid 1150mhz/1.187v, GPU 2 is at 1175mhz/1.200v and Power is much closer to each other than before. Scores for Benchmark Heaven has also gone up now the GPU 1 is not running at 1110mhz as well.

Sorry for the long post, but figure more information for new cards is a good thing and hopefully Evga can look into Precision. For now, I am only going to use Afterburner because it is allowing my cards to run as they are suppose too with proper voltage.


----------



## emett

Good post stateless +rep


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Good post stateless +rep


Thanks man. I have been testing a lot since I got my Titans a few days ago and trying to provide as much info as possible. I wish I would of tried out Afterburner earlier in the day because I am now on run 12 of Heaven and still no crash and the cards are not throttling (they did not before). I really think I can get a little more now out of them since my GPU1 is being fed proper voltage.

The other thing I forgot to mention when trying to find the max overclock on water was that I could not sustain even +100 to the memory. On Air Individual testing allowed one card to be +250 to the memory, while the other card hit +200 to the memory, but together it would crash at +200, +150, +100...I just gave up and left it at default, but as I stated above with the Core Offset, if Precision was only giving the card 1.162v, that would also effect the power delivery needed for memory offset. Just pisses me off that I did not think about this earlier. I am not getting better performance on Water than Air but it is getting late and I have work tomorrow so memory testing on water will have to wait.

But at least I discovered the issue I was having and now am even more happier with my cards!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Potential issue with Precision X and 2 Titans in SLI (linked or unlinked). I have my cards on Water and my individual testing of each card was done on air to ensure they were not faulty before putting blocks.
> 
> To make this easy to understand and follow, I am going to post my individual tested results for my 2 Titans, then the same information in SLI linked and unlinked to explain a bizarre issue I am having in Precision X when 2 or more cards are in the system.
> 
> Stats on cards tested individually:
> 
> GPU 1
> Target Power: 106
> Target Temp 85c (unlinked)
> Core Offset +150mhz
> Memory - Standard no OC
> Fan Profile 1:1 60c:60% Fan Speed
> Voltage set to the max in Precision of +38v
> With the above settings GPU 1, I max out at 1150mhz, 1.187v. My card did not throttle at all in Heaven, Valley or 3dMark11
> 
> GPU 2
> Target Power: 106
> Target Temp 85c (unlinked)
> Core Offset +150mhz
> Memory - Standard no OC
> Fan Profile 1:1 60c:60% Fan Speed
> Voltage set to the max in Precision of +38v
> With the above settings GPU 2, I max out at 1172mhz, 1.200v. This Card also did not throttle in the above mentioned tests.
> 
> What was odd also was that with GPU1 if I used a +13v, I would get a slight bump in overall voltage. +25 would get me the same 1.187v, +38 would also get me 1.187v.
> 
> On GPU 2, +25 would net 1.187v, +38 would net 1.200v. For some reason GPU 1 would not go above 1.187, but I know not all cards are equal and sometimes it is luck to get a better performing card.
> 
> However, when going to 2 cards in SLI and again this is linked or unlinked with Precision, something strange happens to GPU1. GPU1, now no longers runs at 1.187v with the .38v in the settings. GPU 2 maintains it's 1.200v and it's clock speed. GPU 1 drops to 1.110mhz even with the +150 Core and voltage regardless of setting never budges from 1.162v.
> 
> I decided to try out MSI Afterburner, which I normally have not used since I had my GTX 580. Well guess what? GPU 1 is now using 1.187v in SLI linked or unlinked, speed is back to 1150mhz rock solid and to top it off the cards are now more in sync because GPU 1 is now running closer to the speed of GPU 2. GPU 2 is still at it's 1.200v as it has always been and its core speed with a +150 to the Core is at 1176mhz.
> 
> So there is something fishy going on with Precision and using 2 cards at the same time. I have confirmed with other users at Evga's forums when I was testing my card individually and some guys are reporting that there card would go to 1.200v while others would stick to 1.187v at it's max. But once I went to 2 cards Precision X get's a little funky and now a card that use to get 1.187v is now getting 1.162v.
> 
> My watercooling comments earlier are now starting to change because of this. I reported that I was not getting higher clocks on Water than on Air because I was getting crashes. GPU 1 on air ran at +150mhz to the core as stated above with those settings, but GPU 2 could only handle +140mhz to the core...at +150 it would crash. My SLI history and going from air to water has always netted a little more offset due to the cooler temps and this was not happening. Well I was wrong...I beleive that the reason I was getting a crash when running the 2 cards together is that GPU1 could not handle a +150 to the core without the needed voltage and since Precision was only giving it 1.162v, I believe this was causing the crashing now.
> 
> I usually would crash at +150 to the core after 3-4 runs of Heaven, I am currently running on my 8th run and no crash. GPU 1 is humming at rock solid 1150mhz/1.187v, GPU 2 is at 1175mhz/1.200v and Power is much closer to each other than before. Scores for Benchmark Heaven has also gone up now the GPU 1 is not running at 1110mhz as well.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but figure more information for new cards is a good thing and hopefully Evga can look into Precision. For now, I am only going to use Afterburner because it is allowing my cards to run as they are suppose too with proper voltage.


I am still on air and trying each card individually for now... gonna try afterburner!

When you tested them individually yo ualso did not get any voltage throttle? As in you were staying steady at that voltage?

if that is the case, LUCKY GUY


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Funny smell? Did you remember to remove the plastic film from over the window?


My card also had a funny smell initially, but it went away. The plastic film was removed.

Looks like my final gaming oc settings will be +105 core (1097~1124), +37mV, +150 mem, with a custom fan curve for 77C. I'm tired of dinking with it, not gonna try KGB max power adjustment bios flash.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I am still on air and trying each card individually for now... gonna try afterburner!
> 
> When you tested them individually yo ualso did not get any voltage throttle? As in you were staying steady at that voltage?
> 
> if that is the case, LUCKY GUY


No throttle. I think I was able to get one game to cause some throttle and that was Mafia 2, outside of that the cards on air and on water have not throttled. When I first loaded the first card into my rig I did get throttle in Heaven and I can recreate the throttle because of how I had the fan curve setup.


----------



## nyrang3rs

I'm an idiot, thank God I read that plastic comment before I played around with the new card that much! Don't know how I missed it lol. Must be the lack of food since I've been sick for a few days.


----------



## supermi

Just called EVGA talked to MATT, nice guy. Said it is a known issue and to wait and see. Recommended not returning cards...
Hard not to though when my SC drops to 1.137v when it is under load and overclocked with power target barely breaking 90%
Other card stays at 1.175-1.2v mostly and that is not bad but still not right. Arggggg not cool or fun. I guess I have 2 weeks left with NE for RMA I will hope we hear something in the mean time LOL.

oh well better wrap up for the night ... if they just did not throttle like this! MAN they are sweet otherwise!


----------



## Zaxis01

Ordered the ASUS GTX TItan off Tiger Direct and should be in the mail by Monday. Hopefully









For the owners of the ASUS TITAN how has your experience been so far?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Just called EVGA talked to MATT, nice guy. Said it is a known issue and to wait and see. Recommended not returning cards...
> Hard not to though when my SC drops to 1.137v when it is under load and overclocked with power target barely breaking 90%
> Other card stays at 1.175-1.2v mostly and that is not bad but still not right. Arggggg not cool or fun. I guess I have 2 weeks left with NE for RMA I will hope we hear something in the mean time LOL.
> 
> oh well better wrap up for the night ... if they just did not throttle like this! MAN they are sweet otherwise!


Well that is good news if he says don't return the card, ie it can be a fix in a driver/software/bios.


----------



## emett

I image if he suggested returning it he may have been fired.


----------



## supermi

I think he mainly didn't want to lose a sale lol.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I image if he suggested returning it he may have been fired.


A good company will do the right thing. I doubt if Matt would get fired, dude is high up in EVGA. Corsair & EVGA are two of the best companies around far as customer service goes. The 900D had a hangup with the door, so instead of Corsair shipping the 900D out to many awaiting owners. They chose to fix the door, lost some awaiting pre-order customers who went out & bought other Cases. I rather deal with Corsair because of these type of practices...


----------



## supermi

Does make me lean towards a return while I can, if they dream it normal might not be allowed to RMA with them once my 30 day window is up. Got 2 weeks left and will give them as much time as I can of course! Which is 2 weeks lol.

They took my son numbers and said they will contact me when they have a solution, but I a, sure I would read the solution if there is any here by then. Evga is cool, it is nvidia I am worried about.


----------



## Kaapstad

My new toys


----------



## emett

These cards have the back section open to draw air in right? So they will cool fine in a sandwich config ?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Does make me lean towards a return while I can, if they dream it normal might not be allowed to RMA with them once my 30 day window is up. Got 2 weeks left and will give them as much time as I can of course! Which is 2 weeks lol.
> 
> They took my son numbers and said they will contact me when they have a solution, but I a, sure I would read the solution if there is any here by then. Evga is cool, it is nvidia I am worried about.


I don't blame you. As my cards get here today. I will test, try to do some graphs, & report. If my cards throttle @ stock. They're going back..... If they do it & I still be in the 1100MHz & over. while doing it. I have really no reason to be upset. Now if they give me 80-90% GPU usage @ any time, then we have a problem.

Seems that companies don't know how to leave something the way it is when it's a good thing. New technology always doesn't mean a better thing (GPU Boost 2.0) I didn't like the 670's for the way they behaved (GPU Boost 1.0) & being locked down. Hopefully MSI comes out with some Betas that will address issues of the Titan. Their new Beta 3.0 does everything just about for the 7970 that you would normally have to go edit, copy files, disable ULPS, etc


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> These cards have the back section open to draw air in right? So they will cool fine in a sandwich config ?


Well my card draws air from the fan obviously, not from there. That exit is used also as exhaust. (well, that's what i noticed with my card, i have "just" one)


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> These cards have the back section open to draw air in right? So they will cool fine in a sandwich config ?


Its just for looks, or maybe some passive cooling from a nearby fan. No intake there.


----------



## emett

ManuelG has broken his silence after days over on the nVidia forum!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG*
> 
> Let me investigate


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> ManuelG has broken his silence after days over on the nVidia forum!


link please?


----------



## emett

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/

Don't get to excited tho..


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> link please?


Yes please


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> link please?


Thread https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/3/

His post https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/post/3753849/#3753849


----------



## maarten12100

"investigate"
#trytocoverup


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> These cards have the back section open to draw air in right? So they will cool fine in a sandwich config ?


Air MUST enter the fan through the center.


----------



## FtW 420

Got my card today. Ran a couple tests on the stock cooler, throttling when overclocked, so put a waterblock on it & it does much better. A few bench screens from testing tonight. 3dmark 11 doesn't like this monitor & capping itself at 60fps so not included.


----------



## kromar

hi, i was planing to buy a quadro card for use with blenderbut then ive seen this beastly card which seems to be a uncut tesla card :O

but assuming that it performs as expected is not enough for that price, so i would like if someone can run a blender benchmark for me and send me the result text file.
since this is not so easy it would be good to communicate this via pm or an other messenger.

so please pm me if you have some time and would like to help me find out if this card is the right one for me.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Got my card today. Ran a couple tests on the stock cooler, throttling when overclocked, so put a waterblock on it & it does much better. A few bench screens from testing tonight. 3dmark 11 doesn't like this monitor & capping itself at 60fps so not included.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use stretched instead of centered for 3dm11 and the framerate cap will be gone.


----------



## CryptiK

lol awesome post, really helpful. Like they would not have seen this before.


----------



## FtW 420

It did help though. I was on stretched mode at first when I tried it, capped, set to centered, capped, back to stretched & it worked. Was not expecting this score, only 1400 points behind my 7970 & haven't overclocked the cpu or memory yet...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6129601


----------



## mcg75

I've been reading up on boost 2.0 and it really doesn't seem to be operating properly.

It shouldn't be pulling frequency and voltage before hitting the temperature target.

Mine will pull voltage at random regardless of temperature and then seems to pull frequency once in the high 60s celcius again regardless of temperature.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've been reading up on boost 2.0 and it really doesn't seem to be operating properly.
> 
> It shouldn't be pulling frequency and voltage before hitting the temperature target.
> 
> Mine will pull voltage at random regardless of temperature and then seems to pull frequency once in the high 60s celcius again regardless of temperature.


Thats exactly why I've been saying that gpu boost 2.0 doesn't work as advertised. Something is wrong.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> "investigate"
> #trytocoverup


Come on dude, go easy on them. They're really busy over at nVidia.. Counting their money..


----------



## xoleras

I'll echo the comments on GPU boost 2.0. Now, I complained about GPU boost 1.0 originally but eventually came to terms with it: the thing about GPU boost 1.0 is that it is *consistent.* You absolutely could antcipate throttling and could also take steps to prevent it!

Now enter GPU boost 2.0: I still can't figure it out and still can't understand why throttling happens. Some people get throttling nonstop, while others get none. It's completely unpredictable and non-intuitive. I think most here would be happier with 70C throttling on the Titan (ie GPU boost 1.0). At least THEN we could take measures to consistently prevent it and get the most out of our 1000$ cards.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I'll echo the comments on GPU boost 2.0. Now, I complained about GPU boost 1.0 originally but eventually came to terms with it: the thing about GPU boost 1.0 is that it is *consistent.* You absolutely could antcipate throttling and could also take steps to prevent it!
> 
> Now enter GPU boost 2.0: I still can't figure it out and still can't understand why throttling happens. Some people get throttling nonstop, while others get none. It's completely unpredictable and non-intuitive.


Thats exactly what is bugging me so much. Gpu boost 1.0 didn't really bother me since like you said it was so predictable. I don't know what is going on with Titan.


----------



## Poyri

Finally i got my card today.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Come on dude, go easy on them. They're really busy over at nVidia.. Counting their money..


They're indeed anticipating their profit on the Titan especially with the lesser RMA's due to this.
I mean you shouldn't call a card a overclocker if it throttles a card should never throttle unless the temps get in the 95+ range.
My GTX570 doesn't throttle it just crashes if I push it further than max stable OC as it should.

Also all the reviews are total and utter lies about the performance as it was ocing randomly instead of being locked to 837Mhz.

As a consumer we don't have the right to expect it too operate higher than stock but you shouldn't advertise this card as OC monster with unlocked voltage if it isn't.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Got my card today. Ran a couple tests on the stock cooler, throttling when overclocked, so put a waterblock on it & it does much better. A few bench screens from testing tonight. 3dmark 11 doesn't like this monitor & capping itself at 60fps so not included.


Anyway you can be more specific when you say "much better" on water?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyway you can be more specific when you say "much better" on water?


Most are saying an additional 100mhz core on the air OC.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyway you can be more specific when you say "much better" on water?


On the stock cooler the most I could do was +168 on the core, & although the max clock showed higher in gpu-z in the graphs during Valley bench it was back & forth from 1124 - 1150Mhz. On water it can run +194 on the core & was a solid 1228 in the graph except for one brief dip to 1215Mhz.
Seemed much better for clocks & less throttle.


----------



## Naennon

new GPU-Z is able to read ASIC


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> They're indeed anticipating their profit on the Titan especially with the lesser RMA's due to this.
> I mean you shouldn't call a card a overclocker if it throttles a card should never throttle unless the temps get in the 95+ range.
> My GTX570 doesn't throttle it just crashes if I push it further than max stable OC as it should.
> 
> Also all the reviews are total and utter lies about the performance as it was ocing randomly instead of being locked to 837Mhz.
> 
> As a consumer we don't have the right to expect it too operate higher than stock but you shouldn't advertise this card as OC monster with unlocked voltage if it isn't.


There's an additional detail as well: Due to the nature of throttling, performance lowers over time - so what is good for a benchmark that lasts say, 5 minutes? The card will perform less after 25 minutes with throttling added to the equation. I think consistently is a large part of why so many are upset: performance may not necessarily be consistent, and unlike GPU boost 1.0 you can't take preventative measures to stop it....

Now we all know Titan is an amazing GPU, but having to deal with this for 1000$, I dunno.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> There's an additional detail as well: Due to the nature of throttling, performance lowers over time - so what is good for a benchmark that lasts say, 5 minutes? The card will perform less after 25 minutes with throttling added to the equation. I think consistently is a large part of why so many are upset: performance may not necessarily be consistent, and unlike GPU boost 1.0 you can't take preventative measures to stop it....
> 
> Now we all know Titan is an amazing GPU, but having to deal with this for 1000$, I dunno.


Idle, base and 3d clock it should be.
Still I'm getting one as soon as it is available for 900 euro however the MSRP is 800 euros


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> new GPU-Z is able to read ASIC


OUCH!


----------



## Naennon

says nothing









seen GTX 570 with 130% and they where horrible clockers
my 680 lightning had 82 and was a better clocker then some 90% 680









and its low/high values vary from generation to generation


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> They're indeed anticipating their profit on the Titan especially with the lesser RMA's due to this.


Unless people return their cards over the throttling like I will.


----------



## FtW 420

Mine


----------



## maarten12100

Btw can someone check the memory load with the cpu-z benchmark to see if it would have an impact to have faster memory speed.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Unless people return their cards over the throttling like I will.


Code:



Code:


"You guys can't be unaware of this issue! People have been complaining about it since release. "

I think you were spot on on the Nvidia forum


----------



## nagle3092

for *Emett*

Quick oc on the cards to 1176, only the main card dropped to 1163 twice for a couple seconds during valley. During 3dmark11 both cards where going up and down, lowest to 1097.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## nagle3092




----------



## Magnum26

I can't believe there are people that would buy the Titan, the £800 price tag is just stupid and the performance of these cards aren't what I would call staggering.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> I can't believe there are people that would buy the Titan, the £800 price tag is just stupid and the performance of these cards aren't what I would call staggering.


Highest single die performance and highest sli performance


----------



## far327

Just an update over here...

My black screen issue went away... Apparently it was a hz issue with my downsample. I had to increase to 50hz from 46hz. Which is AWESOME! My gtx680 and gtx580 could both only push 46hz max at 3840x2160.

So far these titan cards are amazing!

Guys, what is the best way to configure EVGA precision to avoid the throttling issue others have reported?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> I can't believe there are people that would buy the Titan, the £800 price tag is just stupid and the performance of these cards aren't what I would call staggering.


You're welcome to show me a more powerful single GPU and I will buy it.

Otherwise this thread is for the owners and others to discuss the card itself, not repeat the 300 pages of price discussion that was witnessed in the reviews thread.


----------



## Phishy714

Here's hoping the saying is true that lower ASIC quality means higher performance under water...


----------



## Alatar

Might be that users with higher asic are more prone to throttle because they're not as voltage limited as guys with lower asic.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> I can't believe there are people that would buy the Titan, the £800 price tag is just stupid and the performance of these cards aren't what I would call staggering.


I'm pretty irritated by the throttle but even with that the performance is impressive. If the card didn't throttle for no apparent reason these cards would be beasts.

I had a GTX670 sli setup a few months ago and kept some old benchmarks. So this is with old drivers but even still my titan isn't that far off from the 670 sli benchmarks. In Hard Reset the minimum is considerably higher. GTA4 performs much better. Performance in general is pretty consistent. The only game where I've been disappointed in performance so far is Crysis.

If they fix the throttle issue these cards would be a good buy imo. There is a lot of performance to be had here on a single gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Might be that users with higher asic are more prone to throttle because they're not as voltage limited as guys with lower asic.


My asic quality rating is only 70.9% and I see some awful throttling.


----------



## Magnum26

Ok so I get the single most powerful gpu, but do you think it is work the £800 price tag? To me it seems a silly amount to spend on a card, but then you could spend that buying two 680s.

Could someone point me to some benchmarks of this card for games like BF3, Skyrim etc? Would be good to see how much difference it would make.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Ok so I get the single most powerful gpu, but do you think it is work the £800 price tag? To me it seems a silly amount to spend on a card, but then you could spend that buying two 680s.
> 
> Could someone point me to some benchmarks of this card for games like BF3, Skyrim etc? Would be good to see how much difference it would make.


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/02/21/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-review/3

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/02/21/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-review/5


----------



## justanoldman

No comments on how FtW 420 just pretty much blew out all the other Titan scores so far?
In Valley 1.0 they are mostly in the 71 to 74 range, with the highest being 76.2, so 81.4 is a huge jump. Am I missing something? Is his card just special? 1228 gpu and 3602 mem, anyone else close to those numbers?


----------



## xoleras

Hey guys, I wouldn't read too much into the ASIC quality. I owned a 7970 in the past that had a completely terrible ASIC score yet was probably the best overclocking card i've ever had: it reached 1240mhz on air quite easily (i'd say that's way better than average).

From what i've found the biggest aspect of ASIC quality is the temperature the chip outputs at 100% GPU load. Higher leakage generally means higher temps on average, but you can also overclock slightly more. Lower ASIC is fine so long as your cooling is efficient. Loading up GPU-Z and seeing something in the 70s isn't something that should deter anyone.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No comments on how FtW 420 just pretty much blew out all the other Titan scores so far?
> In Valley 1.0 they are mostly in the 71 to 74 range, with the highest being 76.2, so 81.4 is a huge jump. Am I missing something? Is his card just special? 1228 gpu and 3602 mem, anyone else close to those numbers?


That's just what he does









Some OS optimizations, good CPU, good memory and OCing skills


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> for *Emett*
> 
> Awesome, thank you very much. That valley score is great, I get 84fps with sli 680's, so it's a good improvement. The 3dmark score is just being held back due to having a four core CPU. I can handle that.
> Thank for taking the time to run them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to get my Titan..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No comments on how FtW 420 just pretty much blew out all the other Titan scores so far?
> In Valley 1.0 they are mostly in the 71 to 74 range, with the highest being 76.2, so 81.4 is a huge jump. Am I missing something? Is his card just special? 1228 gpu and 3602 mem, anyone else close to those numbers?


Well he is under water too so that may help a bit...


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/02/21/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-review/3
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/02/21/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-review/5


Thanks! So basically it's slightly slower than a 690 which is two cards together and costs about the same money, correct?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> I can't believe there are people that would buy the Titan, the £800 price tag is just stupid and the performance of these cards aren't what I would call staggering.


with 1200 clock i am close to 690 without multigpu problems so what


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Thanks! So basically it's slightly slower than a 690 which is two cards together and costs about the same money, correct?


Yes, its slower than SLI 680's, CF 7970's and a single 690 yet costs more or the same. Move along...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That's just what he does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some OS optimizations, good CPU, good memory and OCing skills


Understood, but FtW's impressive benching skills aside, I have not seen any other Titan come close to 1228 and 3602 with basically zero throttling. I know he is underwater, but others under water didn't improve much. Anyway, his results show a lot more potential than I have seen before from the Titan. Looking forward to more water results.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Understood, but FtW's impressive benching skills aside, I have not seen any other Titan come close to 1228 and 3602 with basically zero throttling. I know he is underwater, but others under water didn't improve much. Anyway, his results show a lot more potential than I have seen before from the Titan. Looking forward to more water results.


I was running some NV demos at 1241MHz without any throttling when I lowered my GPU temp down to 50C...

With temps like that my card was mainly power limit and voltage limited. It only began throttling if the power hit 106%.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Ok so I get the single most powerful gpu, but do you think it is work the £800 price tag? To me it seems a silly amount to spend on a card, but then you could spend that buying two 680s.
> 
> Could someone point me to some benchmarks of this card for games like BF3, Skyrim etc? Would be good to see how much difference it would make.


you been here since 2009 and have 10 posts?

use the search function or go to the review thread here on OCN and you will find all the info you want. This thread is for the discussion of the card not the price.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I was running some NV demos at 1241MHz without any throttling when I lowered my GPU temp down to 50C...
> 
> With temps like that my card was mainly power limit and voltage limited. It only began throttling if the power hit 106%.


Which program were you running for testing and what was your fan speed set to?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Which program were you running for testing and what was your fan speed set to?


Fan was at max and I mainly tested in the new dawn demo from NV but also ran 3dmark11 and vantage. 3dmark11 easily hit the 106% power limit at those clocks.


----------



## Levesque

The card is brand new, with early beta drivers, and people are just getting their waterblocks... I'm sure the ''throttling'' issue will get solved over the next weeks... Just be patient young padawans... Patience, patience...









I'm building computers since 1984, and it's always the same pattern: new card announced, everyone gets excited, hype-machine, etc, early adopters get their cards, using beta drivers, find some ''problems'' (throttling, overheating, etc), ''I'm sending my card back can't believe I can't get more OC out of my brand new card while using really early beta drivers!'' ''for the price it should do 212% OC damn you Nvidia/AMD!''... People start panicking, perfectly working cards (using beta drivers...) are sent back... ''Should I sent my card back I'm only getting 105% while another guy is getting 106% and a guy on LN2 is getting 126%?

Then the ASICS theory will start spreading and people will send back their cards because of the ASIC quality ''my ASIC is XX% should I send it back?''... couple of weeks later, enthusiasts will find some way to circumvent all the ''problems/issues'' with hacked BIOS/drivers, etc, then everyone will be happy.

Then AMD/Nvidia will announce a new card and the cycle will begin anew. It's like Mass Effect!!! AMD/Nvidia are the Reapers, and are playing with us!









Always the same since 1984 lol!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> On the stock cooler the most I could do was +168 on the core, & although the max clock showed higher in gpu-z in the graphs during Valley bench it was back & forth from 1124 - 1150Mhz. On water it can run +194 on the core & was a solid 1228 in the graph except for one brief dip to 1215Mhz.
> Seemed much better for clocks & less throttle.


Thanks. Makes me feel more comfotable opening my water block boxes lol. Dang work getting in the way. I have a new PC build to work on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Here's hoping the saying is true that lower ASIC quality means higher performance under water...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Hey guys, I wouldn't read too much into the ASIC quality. I owned a 7970 in the past that had a completely terrible ASIC score yet was probably the best overclocking card i've ever had: it reached 1240mhz on air quite easily (i'd say that's way better than average).
> 
> From what i've found the biggest aspect of ASIC quality is the temperature the chip outputs at 100% GPU load. Higher leakage generally means higher temps on average, but you can also overclock slightly more. Lower ASIC is fine so long as your cooling is efficient. Loading up GPU-Z and seeing something in the 70s isn't something that should deter anyone.


With locked voltage cards, it's the opposite. You want low ASIC%-high power leakage/high-overvolt cards like my Lightning 7970's at 1.35v to run their best. For voltage locked cards like the Titan, you want high ASIC.


----------



## killerhz

so will the throttling be a fix via drivers or bios update/hack? I am dying to up-date something in my PC as it's been a while.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Fan was at max and I mainly tested in the new dawn demo from NV but also ran 3dmark11 and vantage. 3dmark11 easily hit the 106% power limit at those clocks.


Which os? How about in actual games or in Heaven?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> so will the throttling be a fix via drivers or bios update/hack? I am dying to up-date something in my PC as it's been a while.


Nvidia has yet to comment on the issue so no one knows. Any comments that you see are just a wild guess.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Which os? How about in actual games or in Heaven?
> Nvidia has yet to comment on the issue so no one knows. Any comments that you see are just a wild guess.


win7, didn't test games since I was freezing with the door open to lower the temps to 50C on air cooling







I can try again today.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I've been keeping up with this thread for the last two days or so and I have a question. What does throttling mean? I'm sorry, but I'm not familiar with the term and it'd be really helpful if someone explained it to me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've been keeping up with this thread for the last two days or so and I have a question. What does throttling mean? I'm sorry, but I'm not familiar with the term and it'd be really helpful if someone explained it to me. Thanks a lot!


Downclocking mostly seen to ease thermals or reduce draw (when these are too high as that is how it should be)


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> so will the throttling be a fix via drivers or bios update/hack? I am dying to up-date something in my PC as it's been a while.


nope.. this is GPU Boost 2.0
and 106% is the limit - HARD limit

reaching this will throttle - even with watercooling


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Downclocking mostly seen to ease thermals or reduce draw (when these are too high as that is how it should be)


Thanks!

Is this happening with the Titan even at stock clocks?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Is this happening with the Titan even at stock clocks?


It doesn't go below stock unless you go double precision or are in 2d mode.
But it throttles at random without thermal reasoning it is just crazy


----------



## opt33

I will just be happy when someone releases a waterblock + backplate in states, so I can install mine. EK has waterblock, but no back plate available in states...aquacomputer same, other companies havent even released yet.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Ok so I get the single most powerful gpu, but do you think it is work the £800 price tag? To me it seems a silly amount to spend on a card, but then you could spend that buying two 680s.
> 
> Could someone point me to some benchmarks of this card for games like BF3, Skyrim etc? Would be good to see how much difference it would make.


It is a silly amount to pay for a card, but then I earn a pretty silly amount too so the point is irrelevant









I'm desperately trying to figure out a way to sneak a second card past the Mrs


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nope.. this is GPU Boost 2.0
> and 106% is the limit - HARD limit
> 
> reaching this will throttle - even with watercooling


but users are hitting this before the 106% it seems. That's more of where i am going my question. Or maybe i have been reading wrong and what not.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nope.. this is GPU Boost 2.0
> and 106% is the limit - HARD limit
> 
> reaching this will throttle - even with watercooling


The point is nobody is reaching it or even getting close before throttling occurs.


----------



## capchaos

Run kombuster it will hit the limit


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It doesn't go below stock unless you go double precision or are in 2d mode.
> But it throttles at random without thermal reasoning it is just crazy


Does it downclock when gaming with the card overclocked?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The point is nobody is reaching it or even getting close before throttling occurs.


false.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The point is nobody is reaching it or even getting close before throttling occurs.


because its temperature-related too

if you hit more than 60° the first check for throttle occur
70° the next
80° the next
and so on

and at the same time it checks for powerlimit

60° and 102% > 1 steps down
60° and 106% > 2 steps down
70° and 102% > 2 steps down
70° and 106% > 3 steps down

i have my EK block mounted and NEVER exceed 44°
it has a stable 1202 clock until i reach 106%
on air the card started throtteling at 70° even when i was at 99% powertarget

thats the new feature..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nope.. this is GPU Boost 2.0
> and 106% is the limit - HARD limit
> 
> reaching this will throttle - even with watercooling


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> because its temperature-related too
> 
> if you hit more than 60° the first check for throttle occur
> 70° the next
> 80° the next
> and so on
> 
> and at the same time it checks for powerlimit
> 
> 60° and 102% > 1 steps down
> 60° and 106% > 2 steps down
> 70° and 102% > 2 steps down
> 70° and 106% > 3 steps down
> 
> i have my EK block mounted and NEVER exceed 44°
> it has a stable 1202 clock until i reach 106%
> on air the card started throtteling at 70° even when i was at 99% powertarget
> 
> thats the new feature..


Have you tested this with the modified power target bios? something like 114% ... nothing drastic.


----------



## RJT

Hey guys! I'm RMAing one of my Titans that won't even boost to 876MHz at stock clocks/voltage...849MHz is the max boost at stock.









That aside, I have a question: My EK waterblocks should be here soon. Can anyone that has, or is planning to put Titan 2 or 3-way SLI under water, tell me what type of sli connectors or bridges you are/will be using? I'm not sure whether to use a parallel or serial bridge and a couple of compression fittings, a 1-2-3 slot connector set, or compression fittings, plugs and tube. My mb is a msi z77a-gd65 and I believe I have a 2-slot gap (60mm?) between my top two pci-e slots, because when both cards are installed in the first and second slots, there is still a good 1-1.5 inches between the cards. Recommendations?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> because its temperature-related too
> 
> if you hit more than 60° the first check for throttle occur
> 70° the next
> 80° the next
> and so on
> 
> and at the same time it checks for powerlimit
> 
> 60° and 102% > 1 steps down
> 60° and 106% > 2 steps down
> 70° and 102% > 2 steps down
> 70° and 106% > 3 steps down
> 
> i have my EK block mounted and NEVER exceed 44°
> it has a stable 1202 clock until i reach 106%
> on air the card started throtteling at 70° even when i was at 99% powertarget
> 
> thats the new feature..


thanks m8 that's kind of what i was looking for.

broke your cherry... first one to rep u. thanks for the info


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> false.


I'm not getting even close to 100% let alone 106% before throttling occurs with temps in the 60s.


----------



## Magnum26

Who's going to be mad enough to buy 3 or 4 of these cards? I'd love to see the benchmarks and fps's from that. haha.


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm not getting even close to 100% let alone 106% before throttling occurs with temps in the 60s.


So I take it throttling can't be disabled on these cards? Do you think it would be something Nvidia would release? I've heard it's a problem with 600 series as well?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm not getting even close to 100% let alone 106% before throttling occurs with temps in the 60s.


I'm running heaven at the moment with air cooling at normal room temps and I'm at 102%


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Someone else has already provided me the info I needed, correct me if I'm wrong but this is a forum so technically if I want to talk about price I can do, it only seems to bother you not anyone else.


um read back again cheif.. there was a mod from OCN that also mentioned this thread is about discussing the card and not the 300 posts that were already disscussed in the review thread. so ...

and it doesn't bother me was just directing you to a better place to discuss the cost of the card.


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> um read back again cheif.. there was a mod from OCN that also mentioned this thread is about discussing the card and not the 300 posts that were already disscussed in the review thread. so ...
> 
> and it doesn't bother me was just directing you to a better place to discuss the cost of the card.


Surely discussing how to justify the cost is part of discussing the card, after all if it can be justified then it might change my mind into buying one based on people who own it, this being the perfect place for it, correct?


----------



## mcg75

Alatar, what are your settings that keep you at 102% I'll try them when I get home.


----------



## Alatar

Technically this is the owners' club. If you want to read about the price and value please see the 3500+ replies here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363072/various-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviews or create a thread asking people's opinions. You can do that here as well but preferably not in length.

Now let's get back on topic please.

Anyways, here's 106% power with stock bios, room temp and auto fan in heaven at 1176MHz without any throttling, ran for about 10 minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Alatar, what are your settings that keep you at 102% I'll try them when I get home.


max volts, auto fan, enough core offset to get you to 1176MHz, 0MHz memory offset, power target 106% and temp target 85C


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm not getting even close to 100% let alone 106% before throttling occurs with temps in the 60s.


Same here


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Technically this is the owners' club. If you want to read about the price and value please see the 3500+ replies here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363072/various-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviews or create a thread asking people's opinions. You can do that here as well but preferably not in length.
> 
> Now let's get back on topic please.
> 
> Anyways, here's 106% power with stock bios, room temp and auto fan in heaven at 1176MHz without any throttling, ran for about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> max volts, auto fan, enough core offset to get you to 1176MHz, 0MHz memory offset, power target 106% and temp target 85C


Understood.

How is the 106% achieved is that through overvolting? What would you like to be able to get it up to without going over 85C? More importantly do you think it's possible?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Technically this is the owners' club. If you want to read about the price and value please see the 3500+ replies here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363072/various-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviews or create a thread asking people's opinions. You can do that here as well but preferably not in length.
> 
> Now let's get back on topic please.
> 
> Anyways, here's 106% power with stock bios, room temp and auto fan in heaven at 1176MHz without any throttling, ran for about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> max volts, auto fan, enough core offset to get you to 1176MHz, 0MHz memory offset, power target 106% and temp target 85C


so m8; is this card worth it? i am ready to upgrade from my 680. do you game? if so how is the performance and at what resolution are you running







sorry for the questions but need more info lol.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Understood.
> 
> How is the 106% achieved is that through overvolting? What would you like to be able to get it up to without going over 85C? More importantly do you think it's possible?


there's a dedicated slider for power limit. You just set it to 106%. Or higher if you have a custom BIOS. Then you just need enough volts and frequency to reach that. Lower temps will bring the power consumption down a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> so m8; is this card worth it? i am ready to upgrade from my 680. do you game? if so how is the performance and at what resolution are you running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the questions but need more info lol.


Well I can only say that it was worth it to me. I came from a 590 and everything is running at a much higher fps but also much smoother.

I don't game as much as I used to but I've enjoyed some far cry 3 and Project CARS (main game I bought the thing for) at 1440p. And I've enjoyed the experience too. Far cry 3 and crysis 3 are probably the only games where you would have to drop some settings to get as high fps as you want.

Though I must admit that the primary reason for buying the thing was that I just wanted new toys to play with and bench


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magnum26*
> 
> Understood.
> 
> How is the 106% achieved is that through overvolting? What would you like to be able to get it up to without going over 85C? More importantly do you think it's possible?


It seems like some peoples cards just don't throttle. It almost seems like they're the minority.


----------



## Magnum26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> It seems like some peoples cards just don't throttle. It almost seems like they're the minority.


I'd be well pissed if I ended up with one that throttles all the time, I'd send it back and demand a non-throttle version.


----------



## nagle3092

It seems more application dependent then anything. Valley will run both cards fine at 1202 but the main card drops to 1189 after 80c but the second stays at 1202 despite hitting 80c. During 3dmark11 both cards were going from 1202 down to 1097 and all over in between. Narrowing it down to just temps or just power usage or even both still don't prove accurate.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Have you tested this with the modified power target bios? something like 114% ... nothing drastic.


Maybe your card. For my cards they both throttle even with f an speed at 50% temp at 60 and power usage has never ever topped 93% on either card.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> It seems more application dependent then anything. Valley will run both cards fine at 1202 but the main card drops to 1189 after 80c but the second stays at 1202 despite hitting 80c. During 3dmark11 both cards were going from 1202 down to 1097 and all over in between. Narrowing it down to just temps or just power usage or even both still don't prove accurate.


At least for me 3dmark11 hits the 106% limit and then starts throttling immediately. It doesn't do it before hitting the power limit though.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> At least for me 3dmark11 hits the 106% limit and then starts throttling immediately. It doesn't do it before hitting the power limit though.


I'll rerun 3dmark again tomorrow and check it out more. Seems weird though that 3dmark would max the cards out more than valley or heaven at max (I ran on performance when I noticed it).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm RMAing one of my Titans that won't even boost to 876MHz at stock clocks/voltage...849MHz is the max boost at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That aside, I have a question: My EK waterblocks should be here soon. Can anyone that has, or is planning to put Titan 2 or 3-way SLI under water, tell me what type of sli connectors or bridges you are/will be using? I'm not sure whether to use a parallel or serial bridge and a couple of compression fittings, a 1-2-3 slot connector set, or compression fittings, plugs and tube. My mb is a msi z77a-gd65 and I believe I have a 2-slot gap (60mm?) between my top two pci-e slots, because when both cards are installed in the first and second slots, there is still a good 1-1.5 inches between the cards. Recommendations?


I'm just going with a serial Bitspower Crystal Link setup until I see what SLI connector EK releases for Titan blocks...


----------



## Descadent

the word "throttle" is plenty in this thread

newegg in stock









...must...keep....wife....happy....noo....yess...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the word "throttle" is plenty in this thread
> 
> newegg in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...must...keep....wife....happy....noo....yess...


Do it!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Do it!


not when I have to have two.







I personally can't see dropping $2k on graphics cards... but to those who can


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Same here


The Titan throttles first at 62c.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Both of mine regularly hit 106% and don't throttle under 1150MHz on air. I will know tomorrow or Saturday how they do on water (still finishing up my final CF 7970 benches).


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The Titan throttles first at 62c.


Down to 1.1v? Some cards are throttling a lot.


----------



## gamingarena

Well mine i can't never get pass 96-99% on Valley or any other software, but i finally found a software that can push them to 106-108.

So you guy please try Computemark Benchmark and tell me what you get.
http://www.computemark.com/cm.php?show=top-scores


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Maybe your card. For my cards they both throttle even with f an speed at 50% temp at 60 and power usage has never ever topped 93% on either card.


You're missing the point, he said it was a HARD limit of 106%, meaning he is definitely hitting it, so since he is hitting it, has he tried using 114% to see if that is possible.


----------



## supermi

Core throttle aside, the voltage throttle is not fun. Overclock, keeps temps cool and watch your voltage drop to 1.137v right when you need more lol.

Here is an experiment I did. Run stock clocks max out thermal throttle and power targets and unlink, set voltage to plus 38mv. I also set fan to a constant 65%.

My default boost is 1045mhz but that jumped to 1071mhz and stayed rick solid at that speed and 1.20v.

Next I went up in 10mhz offset increments. Plus 10, plus 20 plus 30 etc. Starting around plus 30 I began having brief moments of the voltage dropping a notch another 10, 20 mhz offset it dropped more often.

By plus 100 offset the voltage is almost necer actually af 1.2v. One card goes as low as 1.15 but stays near 1.175 the other goes all the way down to 1.137v.

I then dropped the memory speed by over 200 offset and low and behold the voltage stayed at or near 1.2v most of the time (still with 50 - 65% fan speed). Still crashed at 1187 core in valley.

Cold room so my temps were in the 60's most of the time.

Power targets on neither card would get any higher than about 93%. Throttling of core and more importantly to me voltage happened at relatively low power target utlization.

What this means? Not sure? Flaw in power delivery system? Very complex throttling that algorithmically takes in to account some info from each gpu and its leakage? I just do not know.

It does seem nvidia designed these cards to boost well until around 1100 and then just not supply power for much more.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You're missing the point, he said it was a HARD limit of 106%, meaning he is definitely hitting it, so since he is hitting it, has he tried using 114% to see if that is possible.


Trust me bud I missed no point, saying that my card and with that many are definitely not hitting that limit lol.

Great for him that he can, but it seems to be the exception at this point.

Most of us are throttling on core and voltage by 90-92% power limit. If he is simply reaching his 106% he is ahead if the game.

Edit: added content:

It really seems many have a hard limit set much lower than 106% fir me it is about 13% less ...

Now I see what happened, lol I meant to quote the post just above the one I actually quoted, even a note 2 is just a phone lol:

Meant to quote this :
because its temperature-related too
"
if you hit more than 60° the first check for throttle occur
70° the next
80° the next
and so on

and at the same time it checks for powerlimit

60° and 102% > 1 steps down
60° and 106% > 2 steps down
70° and 102% > 2 steps down
70° and 106% > 3 steps down

i have my EK block mounted and NEVER exceed 44°
it has a stable 1202 clock until i reach 106%
on air the card started throtteling at 70° even when i was at 99% powertarget

thats the new feature.."


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Have you tested this with the modified power target bios? something like 114% ... nothing drastic.


yes and > useless

because 265watts is the 100% powerusage in bios and this is HARDwired
you can change that powerusage to 4 gigawatt and edit powerlimit to 20gigawatt
the card throttles when reaching 265watts on gpu and additional 35watts on pcb (100% to 106%) - no matter which powerlimit or power you have edited in bios


----------



## mbreslin

EK is busy with cebit and said that the new sli bridges will be released "probably next week" which could mean anything. I will be using a d plug in the mean time, not sure if that's the right part to use I'm not exactly an expert?

Anyway lots of conflicting reports about how much weight to give asic quality, I'm either screwed or in good shape or somewhere in the middle. hehe.




It's weird I got a SC and a non-SC a few days apart and the asic is so close.


----------



## KnightVII

It looks like GTX Titans are crying ( because you are hurting them ) and that's why they are throttling. GTX Titans are humans, too. LOL.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Trust me bud I missed no point, saying that my card and with that many are definitely not hitting that limit lol.
> 
> Great for him that he can, but it seems to be the exception at this point.
> 
> Most of us are throttling on core and voltage by 90-92% power limit. If he is simply reaching his 106% he is ahead if the game.
> 
> Edit: added content:
> 
> It really seems many have a hard limit set much lower than 106% fir me it is about 13% less ...


Please guys try ComputeMark benchmark and tell me if you can hit 106% with it
http://www.computemark.com/cm.php?show=download

I can never pass over 99% with valley or any other but this one brings it up to 106-108 spikes to 110.
Watch last 2 runs of the benchmark just run it at normal default presets


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> It's weird I got a SC and a non-SC a few days apart and the asic is so close.


I really don't think that evga bins the SC models.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You're missing the point, he said it was a HARD limit of 106%, meaning he is definitely hitting it, so since he is hitting it, has he tried using 114% to see if that is possible.


I haven't seen any proof of that.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I really don't think that evga bins the SC models.


Yeah but everyone else's asic is all over the place my 2 cards bought at different times are .1 from each other. It's coincidence just kind of thought it was weird.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> It looks like GTX Titans are crying ( because you are hurting them ) and that's why they are throttling. GTX Titans are humans, too. LOL.


For real. Titan's have feelings too! Stop bullying them.


----------



## Kane2207

80% ASIC on mine.


----------



## Alatar

Anyone have that 150% power limit BIOS saved?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Technically this is the owners' club. If you want to read about the price and value please see the 3500+ replies here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363072/various-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-reviews or create a thread asking people's opinions. You can do that here as well but preferably not in length.
> 
> Now let's get back on topic please.
> 
> Anyways, here's 106% power with stock bios, room temp and auto fan in heaven at 1176MHz without any throttling, ran for about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> max volts, auto fan, enough core offset to get you to 1176MHz, 0MHz memory offset, power target 106% and temp target 85C


Interesting that your max volts is at 1.187v vs. the actual real max voltage of 1.200v. I have one card that runs at 1.187v max, the other 1.200v. Even under water, my cards don't get no where near your card and that the power is at 106 almost consistently in heaven is impressive. What resolution are you running heaven at?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone have that 150% power limit BIOS saved?


 ASUSTITAN150.zip 131k .zip file


Here you go.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Core throttle aside, the voltage throttle is not fun. Overclock, keeps temps cool and watch your voltage drop to 1.137v right when you need more lol.
> 
> Here is an experiment I did. Run stock clocks max out thermal throttle and power targets and unlink, set voltage to plus 38mv. I also set fan to a constant 65%.
> 
> My default boost is 1045mhz but that jumped to 1071mhz and stayed rick solid at that speed and 1.20v.
> 
> Next I went up in 10mhz offset increments. Plus 10, plus 20 plus 30 etc. Starting around plus 30 I began having brief moments of the voltage dropping a notch another 10, 20 mhz offset it dropped more often.
> 
> By plus 100 offset the voltage is almost necer actually af 1.2v. One card goes as low as 1.15 but stays near 1.175 the other goes all the way down to 1.137v.
> 
> I then dropped the memory speed by over 200 offset and low and behold the voltage stayed at or near 1.2v most of the time (still with 50 - 65% fan speed). Still crashed at 1187 core in valley.
> 
> Cold room so my temps were in the 60's most of the time.
> 
> Power targets on neither card would get any higher than about 93%. Throttling of core and more importantly to me voltage happened at relatively low power target utlization.
> 
> What this means? Not sure? Flaw in power delivery system? Very complex throttling that algorithmically takes in to account some info from each gpu and its leakage? I just do not know.
> 
> It does seem nvidia designed these cards to boost well until around 1100 and then just not supply power for much more.


You may be onto something. From everything I've read in this thread, and through my own experience, I am beginning to think that overclocking potential and stability (throttling, crashes, etc.) on these cards is dependent on a couple things:
1. Chip binning (one of my cards would only boost to 849MHz on stock clocks and voltages); some of these Tesla rejects are just damn leaky.
2. Driver-related TDP limits (overclocking & voltage adjustments that place TDP between 250W and a 265W hard limit); any setting combination that results in >250W TDP initiates throttling, regardless of temps, clocks, voltage or power targets. For instance, the water cooling guys are not seeing vastly superior overclocking results regardless of load temps.

The fact is that with a 6Gb memory frame buffer, any memory overclocking, at all, will push you into that unstable TDP zone very quickly. Some of the best, stable overclocks I've seen in this thread were achieved by not touching the memory clocks. Nvidia obviously set the voltage and TDP limits to minimize the # of RMAs. I predict they are going to be getting lots of them anyway, simply due to leaking issues, so they probably want to minimize the user-precipitated RMAs.

So, if and until Nvidia releases drivers that remove/loosen TDP and voltage limits we will be stuck with marginal overclocking potential and throttling.

I may be wrong, but that's what all the evidence is pointing to in, in my opinion...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Interesting that your max volts is at 1.187v vs. the actual real max voltage of 1.200v. I have one card that runs at 1.187v max, the other 1.200v. Even under water, my cards don't get no where near your card and that the power is at 106 almost consistently in heaven is impressive. What resolution are you running heaven at?


That was windowed mode 1080p maxed settings on a 1440p screen. Though it's that consistent because I had free camera on to force it to a place that was as stressful as possible. Other parts of the bench would have been 1-3% lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> ASUSTITAN150.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here you go.


tyvm


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> 80% ASIC on mine.


Do you just read the ASIC info through a tab in GPU-Z? Or a seperate program?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone have that 150% power limit BIOS saved?


useless


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> You may be onto something. From everything I've read in this thread, and through my own experience, I am beginning to think that overclocking potential and stability (throttling, crashes, etc.) on these cards is dependent on a couple things:
> 1. Chip binning (one of my cards would only boost to 849MHz on stock clocks and voltages); some of these Tesla rejects are just damn leaky.
> 2. Driver-related TDP limits (overclocking & voltage adjustments that place TDP between 250W and a 265W hard limit); any setting combination that results in >250W TDP initiates throttling, regardless of temps, clocks, voltage or power targets. For instance, the water cooling guys are not seeing vastly superior overclocking results regardless of load temps.
> 
> The fact is that with a 6Gb memory frame buffer, any memory overclocking, at all, will push you into that unstable TDP zone very quickly. Some of the best, stable overclocks I've seen in this thread were achieved by not touching the memory clocks. Nvidia obviously set the voltage and TDP limits to minimize the # of RMAs. I predict they are going to be getting lots of them anyway, simply due to leaking issues, so they probably want to minimize the user-precipitated RMAs.
> 
> So, if and until Nvidia releases drivers that remove/loosen TDP and voltage limits we will be stuck with marginal overclocking potential and throttling.
> 
> I may be wrong, but that's what all the evidence is pointing to in, in my opinion...


Good news is the way NVIDIA marketed this and hid the throttle I see this as open season for RMA's and if NVIDIA does not want to clarify things and offer a solution of some type the only recourse is to take is up the rear or RMA and bin to get cards that do not throttle or do so very little.

I would be happy if I could reach the 1.2v limit and keep my cards at a steady mhz none of this 1.137v crap!!!

Do those guys who were laughing at us have a point? LOL
I mean this is my only real solution to game on 3 monitors in 3d surround but I will end up binning a bit or just use my laptop for a while while this settles down. SHEESH

If any one has more to add or correct from my experiment please do share!!!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> useless


How about I do my own testing since my card only seems to throttle when it reaches 106% power...


----------



## Naennon

i already did that with 106, 114, 120 and 150% bios

it will throttle - and this is already posted here

but ok - try for your own


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mbreslin
> 
> ASUSTITAN150.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> tyvm
> tyvm


gonna test that today???v


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> gonna test that today???v


flashing at the moment.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Do you just read the ASIC info through a tab in GPU-Z? Or a seperate program?


GPU-Z

I already posted earlier, I can get a game to run at 1202 on air but the power never goes above 96% (vsync on)

I know people aren't happy with the OC potential with these but personally I'm loving the card, so much better than the two 570s I came from. If it runs at 1202 during games it's close enough to 690 territory for me, I just need to get me a second card now (nothing wrong with a little overkill)


----------



## Alatar

Flash done, power slider works all the way up to 150%



Now for some testing


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It did help though. I was on stretched mode at first when I tried it, capped, set to centered, capped, back to stretched & it worked. Was not expecting this score, only 1400 points behind my 7970 & haven't overclocked the cpu or memory yet...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6129601


That GPU score is incredible. Very nicely done


----------



## Rei86

Woot the 2nd Titan is in the house, now just need to join the club and buy some WaterBlocks and wait for Intel's X99 chipset.


----------



## Alatar

Okay this 150% BIOS is acting very odd, anyone have the 114% or 120% ones?


----------



## Naennon

yeah here

GigabyteTitan120.zip 132k .zip file


Titan114.zip 132k .zip file


AsusTitan120.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Okay this 150% BIOS is acting very odd, anyone have the 114% or 120% ones?


In what way was it acting funny?

BTW could you share a copy of your BIOS, though unlikely I think flashing my bad card with it is worth the effort of an experiment


----------



## maarten12100

I looked over the biosses I received earlier there is a set max boost clock on the cards which differs between 1202 and 1254Mhz core this might have something to do with it.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I looked over the biosses I received earlier there is a set max boost clock on the cards which differs between 1202 and 1254Mhz core this might have something to do with it.


If you upload whichever bios clocks the best I'll try it. I've already tried an asus bios from a good clocker and didn't see much difference, I'd be willing to try again though.


----------



## Alatar

All the modded BIOSes I've tried so far have knocked me back to 1.05v or so and 840MHz 5 seconds after I apply more voltage lol.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> If you upload whichever bios clocks the best I'll try it. I've already tried an asus bios from a good clocker and didn't see much difference, I'd be willing to try again though.


If only I had a Titan already but as you may or may not be aware of there is no stock!
http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/177972/asus-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb#tabrijzen
http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/177974/zotac-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb#tabrijzen


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> All the modded BIOSes I've tried so far have knocked me back to 1.05v or so and 840MHz 5 seconds after I apply more voltage lol.


*that makes me even MORE keen to try your stock BIOS,*

Please please do share... I can flash it in my sleep LOL

Love to see if there is any change for me!!!!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> ASUS_TITAN.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


yay!!!
THANKS, I will give that a try when I get home today YAY!!!!!

oh and has any one cooled their titan with universal blocks? I remember one person said they used ek universal blocks.

I still have 4 swiftech blocks on my loop... if I can get an idea of whether heavy copper heatsinks with fans on them will be enough for the VRM I would happily give it a try otherwise I will wait for the full cover blocks


----------



## Alatar

The EVGA BIOS I'm on currently is giving extraordinarily low power numbers for the clocks I'm running. At least compared to the Asus BIOS that is.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> yay!!!
> THANKS, I will give that a try when I get home today YAY!!!!!
> 
> oh and has any one cooled their titan with universal blocks? I remember one person said they used ek universal blocks.
> 
> I still have 4 swiftech blocks on my loop... if I can get an idea of whether heavy copper heatsinks with fans on them will be enough for the VRM I would happily give it a try otherwise I will wait for the full cover blocks


Please do let us know how that Asus BIOS works out!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The EVGA BIOS I'm on currently is giving extraordinarily low power numbers for the clocks I'm running. At least compared to the Asus BIOS that is.


HMMM low power target numbers but are your voltage and core speed throttle points still the same?
Oh and what is your ASIC quality?

My "bad card" is 70.6%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Please do let us know how that Asus BIOS works out!


For sure I will!!!

Got to run now ... going mobile , will update within 5 hours (hopefully)!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> HMMM low power target numbers but are your voltage and core speed throttle points still the same?
> Oh and what is your ASIC quality?
> 
> My "bad card" is 70.6%


Nevermind that, I had the wrong voltage settings, power seems to be about on par.

No throttling in heaven so far, testing at 1100MHz only though. Power in the 97-100% range


----------



## mcg75

Is there a guide to doing the Titan bios flash on OCN?


----------



## Naennon

nvflash biosname.rom

whats so special with it


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Woot the 2nd Titan is in the house, now just need to join the club and buy some WaterBlocks and wait for Intel's X99 chipset.


Same here, I missed my 2nd on first delivery. The GF just went to the post office an pick up my 2nd Titan.

Excited to try to hit the 20k mark in 3dmark. Highest I've ever scored was 17k with 2 670s


----------



## Alatar

Just use the 600 series one
Quote:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> Download that and extract it into a folder, in that folder also make sure you have your modded bios, for reference I will be calling it "X.rom" you can rename it to that to keep this more simple..
> 
> Shift+ Right click in the folder and click "open command window in here" then type the following commands in order.
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom
> 
> That should be all it should go as planned and reboot and you should be modded.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The EVGA BIOS I'm on currently is giving extraordinarily low power numbers for the clocks I'm running. At least compared to the Asus BIOS that is.


That would be consistent with the fact that 99% of the throttling complaints have been about EVGA cards. I'm anxious to see how the ASUS bios works out


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nevermind that, I had the wrong voltage settings, power seems to be about on par.
> 
> No throttling in heaven so far, testing at 1100MHz only though. Power in the 97-100% range


Hhhmmmm
Really might come down to the particular card.

What is your voltage set at?

I'm interested in the results when you go cliser to 1200 mhz


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hhhmmmm
> Really might come down to the particular card.
> 
> What is your voltage set at?
> 
> I'm interested in the results when you go cliser to 1200 mhz


Same as always 1.187v

E: Setting a maximum fan speed still throttles the card around 25mhz


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> It is a silly amount to pay for a card, but then I earn a pretty silly amount too so the point is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm desperately trying to figure out a way to sneak a second card past the Mrs


Moonlight - Candle's - Soft Music - Rose's - etc. etc.


----------



## Alatar

At least one sighting of 107% in heaven so far at 1189MHz


----------



## xoleras

I believe this to be a question worthy of asking. Hardwarecanucks did a 660ti comparison a long time ago that revealed some brands not holding "boost" speeds as well as others. The benchmarks found that EVGA throttled more than competing cards.

*So here's my question. Does EVGA program something into the BIOS that causes their cards (including Titan) to throttle more than other brands? Look at this:*



Look at the above chart. With the 660ti, I theorize that something in their BIOS caused their cards to hold boost speeds for lesser amounts of time compared to the competition. Could this be something in the EVGA Titan BIOS as well? Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## Alatar

1202MHz (unstable with the unmodded asus BIOS) using 106-107% consistently.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1202MHz (unstable with the unmodded asus BIOS) using 106-107% consistently.


Throttling, or lack of voltage?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Throttling, or lack of voltage?


Crashed when I tried the setting after 1202MHz, no throttling before that.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I believe this to be a question worthy of asking. Hardwarecanucks did a 660ti comparison a long time ago that revealed some brands not holding "boost" speeds as well as others. The benchmarks found that EVGA throttled more than competing cards.
> 
> *So here's my question. Does EVGA program something into the BIOS that causes their cards (including Titan) to throttle more than other brands? Look at this:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the above chart. With the 660ti, I theorize that something in their BIOS caused their cards to hold boost speeds for lesser amounts of time compared to the competition. Could this be something in the EVGA Titan BIOS as well? Anyone have thoughts on this?


I have two Asus (normal) Titans and neither of those gets to 100% power in valley.

I am sure it is Nvidia's end and will be sorted soon (fingers crossed). Not something that is bothering me at the moment but I do love benching, so hopefully sorted soon.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I have two Asus (normal) Titans and neither of those gets to 100% power in valley.
> 
> I am sure it is Nvidia's end and will be sorted soon (fingers crossed). Not something that is bothering me at the moment but I do love benching, so hopefully sorted soon.


I see! There goes that theory then







Just trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Hey guys, according to this press release:

http://unigine.com/press-releases/130226-zotac

Heaven should be bundled with the Titan... but I'm browsing the CD and I don't see it anywhere? Am I missing something?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Hey guys, according to this press release:
> 
> http://unigine.com/press-releases/130226-zotac
> 
> Heaven should be bundled with the Titan... but I'm browsing the CD and I don't see it anywhere? Am I missing something?


It's bundled with the Zotac Titan. You can download it free anyway, can't you?


----------



## supermi

Evga's purchased after march 4th get vantage advanced. Another way to shaft us early adopters lol!

Buy first, pay more, get less! Hooorah


----------



## Alatar

So with Heaven.

Asus stock BIOS: 1176MHz stable ~104% power

EVGA 114% BIOS: 1202MHz stable ~106% power

EVGA 114% BIOS + 55C temps + maxed out fan: 1202MHz stable ~100% power

Card seems to have been voltage limited in Heaven. All results with zero throttling.


----------



## Naennon

did some small editing









this one is working in heaven

on Fire Strike instantly 109% power and bluescreen > device malfunction


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So with Heaven.
> 
> Asus stock BIOS: 1176MHz stable ~104% power
> 
> EVGA 114% BIOS: 1202MHz stable ~106% power
> 
> EVGA 114% BIOS + 55C temps + maxed out fan: 1202MHz stable ~100% power
> 
> Card seems to have been voltage limited in Heaven. All results with zero throttling.


I might have to check out the EVGA BIOS you got, mind tossing it up so I can experiment with it later? Your ASUS results look similar to what I was getting.


----------



## Alatar

3dmark11 is eating up all 114% of power available on this BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> I might have to check out the EVGA BIOS you got, mind tossing it up so I can experiment with it later? Your ASUS results look similar to what I was getting.


in a minute.


----------



## xorbe

68% asic quality here


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I see! There goes that theory then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to make sense of it all.


I was out or I would have mentioned that the very first thing I did with my evga after my first valley run is flash the asus bios and see if there was any difference, nearly identical throttling.

In other news: blocks came yay!



The question is do I wait for backplates and the new sli bridge next week (ish) or put them on water tonight and do it all again later? ;/

(also I know many people don't like 'plain' blocks but these look sexy imo)


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I was out or I would have mentioned that the very first thing I did with my evga after my first valley run is flash the asus bios and see if there was any difference, nearly identical throttling.
> 
> In other news: blocks came yay!
> 
> 
> 
> The question is do I wait for backplates and the new sli bridge next week (ish) or put them on water tonight and do it all again later? ;/
> 
> (also I know many people don't like 'plain' blocks but these look sexy imo)


Don't worry I'm right behind you. I ordered from Slovenia because everything here was out of the plate copper + acetal blocks. I think those are a lot sleeker than the acrylic ones, and I did NOT want to get the nickel plated blocks.


----------



## Alatar

3dmark11, max volts, auto fan, 85C temp target, +100GPU offset, +0 mem offset

LEFT graph: 114% power target. __________ RIGHT graph: 106% power target
(both otherwise identical)



Massive throttling with the 106% settings, minor throttling with the 114% settings. With 114% GPU frequency almost 100MHz higher in places.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Card #1 stayed @ 1202 during the whole 3DMark run. No overclock on CPU.....

3DMark Link


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I was out or I would have mentioned that the very first thing I did with my evga after my first valley run is flash the asus bios and see if there was any difference, nearly identical throttling.
> 
> In other news: blocks came yay!
> 
> 
> 
> The question is do I wait for backplates and the new sli bridge next week (ish) or put them on water tonight and do it all again later? ;/
> 
> (also I know many people don't like 'plain' blocks but these look sexy imo)


Yeah no style at all IMO but honestly you really don't see the blocks once their in. It's the performance that really counts and keeping the GPU in the 40's is pretty sweet.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> LEFT graph: 114% power target. __________ RIGHT graph: 106% power target
> ...
> Massive throttling with the 106% settings, minor throttling with the 114% settings. With 114% GPU frequency almost 100MHz higher in places.


Great, now you're twisting my arm to KGB my own card tonight.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> LEFT graph: 114% power target. __________ RIGHT graph: 106% power target
> ...
> Massive throttling with the 106% settings, minor throttling with the 114% settings. With 114% GPU frequency almost 100MHz higher in places.


Awesome results Alatar. We're making progress









Would you mind uploading the exact BIOS that you used? Was it the EVGA114 BIOS?

Also...you're saying you have better results with the 114% BIOS than the 150% one?


----------



## Descadent

just helping others out.

3 in stock atm of this post

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/titan/


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Awesome results Alatar. We're making progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind uploading the exact BIOS that you used? Was it the EVGA114 BIOS?
> 
> Also...you're saying you have better results with the 114% BIOS than the 150% one?


I'll upload once I'm finished benching a bit.

The 120% and 150% BIOSes didn't work, they throttled the card to below stock when more voltage was applied.


----------



## Hoodz

So on 3dmark11 has any one actually not broken 14k score besides me i have my Gigabyte card Over clocked +197 on the core and +400 on mem & the clocks where almost identical to FTW who scored 15k. Im running a 3770k @4.7 1.28v gpu & the highest score i could get was 13.6k


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> So on 3dmark11 has any one actually not broken 14k score besides me i have my Gigabyte card Over clocked +197 on the core and +400 on mem & the clocks where almost identical to FTW who scored 15k. Im running a 3770k @4.7 1.28v gpu & the highest score i could get was 13.6k


I just scored 13.7K on an AMD CPU based setup.







(and got the highest GPU score with a titan after kingpin)

Yes people are getting higher than that. OC your CPU some more and flash the BIOS.


----------



## Hoodz

I went out and bought 2011 platform yesterday thats just arrived should have it hooked up later tonight ill see if that makes any difference in my scores. & waterblocks will be here tuesday.


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I just scored 13.7K on an AMD CPU based setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and got the highest GPU score with a titan after kingpin)
> 
> Yes people are getting higher than that. OC your CPU some more and flash the BIOS.


Is that 13.7k at stock gpu clocks or overclocked.


----------



## Compaddict

It's official ... YAY Finally!









I'm a bit concerned though, my signature box had been opened (No plastic wrap and plastic sticky tabs separated from sides). Nothing is missing but it's very odd.







My SC is packaged as it should be. It came UPS though vs the SIG which went through FedEx / USPS. Did any of you receive your Titan opened like this?


I'll fill out the form / validation once I get these going. First I have to take out my water cooled 580's and reroute loop to CPU only for a while.


----------



## Alatar

Here's the 114% BIOS

winningbios.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone upgraded from 670 SLI or 680 SLI and care to comment on their experience?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> It's official ... YAY Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit concerned though, my signature box had been opened (No plastic wrap and plastic sticky tabs separated from sides). Nothing is missing but it's very odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SC is packaged as it should be. It came UPS though vs the SIG which went through FedEx / USPS. Did any of you receive your Titan opened like this?
> 
> 
> I'll fill out the form / validation once I get these going. First I have to take out my water cooled 580's and reroute loop to CPU only for a while.


My signature from NE came with 3 of the 4 tabs opened, but 4th tab was still sealed. Contents seemed perfectly new


----------



## Compaddict

Thanks! I wonder if they were changing the poster after the initial sealing, I heard a complaint EVGA was sending the wrong posters. lol I better check mine out now to see!


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I just scored 13.7K on an AMD CPU based setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and got the highest GPU score with a titan after kingpin)
> 
> Yes people are getting higher than that. OC your CPU some more and flash the BIOS.


What can i use to flash with windows 8 i was using firestorm with windows 7 but it does not work for windows 8.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> What can i use to flash with windows 8 i was using firestorm with windows 7 but it does not work for windows 8.


Don't flash under windows flash under DOS with nvflash.
I myself use a fat usb stick with a dos boot partition very easy to make.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Don't flash under windows flash under DOS with nvflash.
> I myself use a fat usb stick with a dos boot partition very easy to make.


+1

Got my trusty 256mb fat thumb drive just for dos flashing!


----------



## supermi

Double post, that's how good dos flashing is!


----------



## Hoodz

I cant say i have ever flashed that way before is there a guide here on ocn on how to flash that way.


----------



## Compaddict

Nope, I got an old poster! LOL I actually like the one I got so no biggie. As long and my Titan overclocks good I'll be happy.


----------



## virus86

75% ASIC on my EVGA SC. My old Sapphire 7970 OC was 82.5%.


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Here's the 114% BIOS
> 
> winningbios.zip 131k .zip file


I checked it with my Hex editor. It's the same as the Titan285 bios that I made and emailed to a few people, one of who posted it here (which was fine). It's just got 2 bytes tweaked to change from 265 to 285 and then the one byte checksum. It's based on the evga Titan SC bios. No other changes. It's been working fine for me too.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Alatar, what happens if you decrease the IMC to 2750MHz or 2500MHz? In 3Dmark?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg2*
> 
> I checked it with my Hex editor. It's the same as the Titan285 bios that I made and emailed to a few people, one of who posted it here (which was fine). It's just got 2 bytes tweaked to change from 265 to 285 and then the one byte checksum. It's based on the evga Titan SC bios. No other changes. It's been working fine for me too.


I will make one of these from my stock evga titan bios (non sc). But how can I fix the checksum?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Don't flash under windows flash under DOS with nvflash.
> I myself use a fat usb stick with a dos boot partition very easy to make.


Any particular reason why? I've used nvflash many , many times this way - just curious.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

DOS is more robust. It's not really a problem with GPUs though.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone upgraded from 670 SLI or 680 SLI and care to comment on their experience?


GTX 680 SLI in rig now. TItan confirmed for delivery Tuesday, 3/12. I plan to open the TItan ONLY if my pair of 680s sell on eBay, which I have going from 8 more days from today. So... gimme a few more days after that, and I'll let you know. System in sig (everything stock for now).

I plan to benchmark like this: 680 (x1), 680 (SLI) and Titan; all at 2560 x 1440 with multiple games (I own like 363 digital games) at absolute highest settings, and then the ones that are a part of Geforce Experience, use their optimal settings.

Anyone care to refer me to a You Tube video, or a site that has a "How to make graphs" in Microsoft Excel? I like Linus' way of doing it, and if I figure how to do that, I'll absolutely share all these benchmarking info with you guys! One thing I can't measure are the acoustics. I mean, I use Fraps to capture MinMaxAvg, and am learning to use GPU-Z to see the peak temp, memory usage and all.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Any particular reason why? I've used nvflash many , many times this way - just curious.


It is more direct hardware connection as there are less layers running.
Also you don't have to do a full reboot to see if you card operates under the new bios.


----------



## emett

Kiracubed just google how to make graphs in excel video....


----------



## maarten12100

Well if the boost can't be maintained why don't we just up the baseclock screw Nvidia #dealwithit
I mean the card won't throttle a stable baseclock would it?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg2*
> 
> I checked it with my Hex editor. It's the same as the Titan285 bios that I made and emailed to a few people, one of who posted it here (which was fine). It's just got 2 bytes tweaked to change from 265 to 285 and then the one byte checksum. It's based on the evga Titan SC bios. No other changes. It's been working fine for me too.


Yeah probably, I had a bunch of BIOSes that I tested, wasn't sure which was which exactly.

Thanks for the thing though


----------



## supermi

Flashing ASUS rom now


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well if the boost can't be maintained why don't we just up the baseclock screw Nvidia #dealwithit
> I mean the card won't throttle a stable baseclock would it?


Good idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg2*
> 
> I checked it with my Hex editor. It's the same as the Titan285 bios that I made and emailed to a few people, one of who posted it here (which was fine). It's just got 2 bytes tweaked to change from 265 to 285 and then the one byte checksum. It's based on the evga Titan SC bios. No other changes. It's been working fine for me too.


I know you mentioned in email that you didn't want to be responsible for people blowing up cards but most people on ocn seem aware of the risks so I didn't think it would be a big deal posting your hex'd bios here? Also I did mention it was someone else who edited the bios and didn't pass your thing off as my own.









Anyway, have you found any more values such as baseclock mentioned above or base voltage?

Thanks.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah probably, I had a bunch of BIOSes that I tested, wasn't sure which was which exactly.
> 
> Thanks for the thing though


Alatar


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Stock Bios, stayed @ 1189 the whole run. It's about 72 degrees in this room. What's wrong with my GPU power though?


----------



## CallsignVega

My EVGA SC appears to be a 71% ASIC which appears to be pretty decent. My vanilla EVGA card though is only 64% ASIC. That's all I need is some POS chip to limit my whole 3-4 SLI setup.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well if the boost can't be maintained why don't we just up the baseclock screw Nvidia #dealwithit
> I mean the card won't throttle a stable baseclock would it?


Its the voltage throttling that is the problem.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Alatar, what happens if you decrease the IMC to 2750MHz or 2500MHz? In 3Dmark?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Alatar


The card memory speeds?

I haven't tried and I'm not trying right now since it's 2am and I won't start up my phase change system at this hour lol.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My EVGA SC appears to be a 71% ASIC which appears to be pretty decent. My vanilla EVGA card though is only 64% ASIC. That's all I need is some POS chip to limit my whole 3-4 SLI setup.


At least I no longer have the card with the lowest asic.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> At least I no longer have the card with the lowest asic.


Haha dang! I know with my 7970 Lightnings with water blocks my lowest ASIC cards would overclock the best. That's because I could dump voltage into them. That's not the case with Titan's.







I think higher ASIC cards will perform better as we are stuck at stock voltage.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The card memory speeds?
> 
> I haven't tried and I'm not trying right now since it's 2am and I won't start up my phase change system at this hour lol.


Yeah lol 

No prob. Since you have a leaky titan, it may show less throttle. And mem doesn't do as much. Upping temp limits might help high asics as well. Really wished I had a titan so i could help out


----------



## Alatar

Quite frankly at this point I just want more voltage.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Gonna do some more testing tonight but it looks like both of my cards are fairly even and slightly above average. Can't wait to get the blocks installed tomorrow!


----------



## supermi

Ok with ASUS BIOS my SC is behaving exactly the same as with it's SC BIOS. Only difference is the base and stock boost speeds are different.

Once I overclock it behaves the exact same way. The differences in these cards appear to be hardware based









Yup confirming right now SAME voltage drop as before!
Think this one is gonna be RMA's shortly ... I am not having my max voltage being 1.16v and at times 1,137v when I set it to 1.2v

Also My power usage is remaining the same still 88-92% and throtting the WHOLE TIME!!!! Maybe some issues with the VRM's on these cards? or power regulation modules? or just VERY VERY leaky chips that are reporting correctly at the driver level but not with Precision/Afterburner.

Sorry I don't have better news for you. My feeling if your chip throttles it will always throttle ... let's RMA together and make a mad dash for the hope of a card that lets us OC to the power target with the voltage allowed YAY!

*VEGA if you read this, That Poor card of yours how much does it throttle compared to your other cards? (voltage throttling and core speed)*


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, would you guys return a 64% ASIC Titan that maxes out around 1100 MHz on air and try for a better one in the return? Thinking about it before I put the block on it.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, would you guys return a 64% ASIC Titan that maxes out around 1100 MHz on air and try for a better one in the return? Thinking about it before I put the block on it.


What does your other two do?

Card isn't down clocking @ all. No tearing. Went from 1202 to 1215....


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> *VEGA if you read this, That Poor card of yours how much does it throttle compared to your other cards? (voltage throttling and core speed)*


Let me do a vid and see what you guys think.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Poor OCing should never technically be a worthy reason to RMA but when we are spending as much as we are for supposedly unlocked cards I can certainly justify it. Only question is can you get a replacement any time soon and will it be any better?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, would you guys return a 64% ASIC Titan that maxes out around 1100 MHz on air and try for a better one in the return? Thinking about it before I put the block on it.


Is it throttling down to that or rock solid at that?

What voltage is it loading on at that speed?

If you are not reaching close to 1.2v then I say the card is defective and not letting you really "OC your chip" . ASIC quality aside even if that be a large part of the throttling due to leakage is not what you paid $1000 for and I would RMA (heck I probably will with one that is 70) due to the voltage throttle.

How much faster are your other cards? if it is holding them back by 20mhz just run with it if those are all running without throttling at say 1187mhz then RMA, if you get another DUD then RMA again as the DUD's seem tied to this STUPID voltage regulation issue!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> What does your other two do?
> 
> Card isn't down clocking @ all. No tearing. Went from 1202 to 1215....


what were you running on the card while solid with no throttling?

Quote:


> Poor OCing should never technically be a worthy reason to RMA but when we are spending as much as we are for supposedly unlocked cards I can certainly justify it. Only question is can you get a replacement any time soon and will it be any better?


I just see the lack of voltage sticking in itself as a defect... maybe that is NVIDIA's new standard of OC potential along with the silicon itself. HOWEVER this time they marketed it as UNLOCKED voltage not "unlocked unless throttled by tdp/algorithms when still within the power target , (though they did say temp I will give them that). So I call all these cards defects which are throttling under 106% power target and 1.2v on the core !


----------



## Anon>Implied

Please add me to the list. I just ordered the evga Titan SC signature edition on newegg. It seems a couple places have them in now but I just looked(5:57pm CST) and newegg had 2 types of evga models in but now one of them is out(sig ed).

So can some of you guys tell me if my system will hold back the Titan much? Specs in sig. I'm planning on upgrading the rest of my system after I get back from E3 in June so at least I'm set with the GPU. I also just bought a used Asus VG278h for a very low price locally. I'm planning on getting a 1440p monitor later this year too.

Here is a listing of places with the Titan in stock now.

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/titan/

Pictures coming hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## ski-bum

Has anyone tried the new beta driver 314.14 released March 4, 2013?


----------



## Mals

Is anyone else paying any attention to the guy who said Precision X seems to be causing problems with undervolting? For some reason..and this is just as an observer of the thread, it looks like people who are OCing with MSI Afterburner are getting much better success than those on Precision.

This might not necessarily make a ton of sense, but try Afterburner..

I know from experience that some cards from the 600 series are better than others, but that is more to do with max stable core clocks, not necessarily this undervolting issue.


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm not getting even close to 100% let alone 106% before throttling occurs with temps in the 60s.


I'm in the same boat.

Temps can stay in the 60's at 63 percent fan
Power usage never goes about 85
No throttling, but driver resets in games happening at +100 boost.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Is anyone else paying any attention to the guy who said Precision X seems to be causing problems with undervolting? For some reason..and this is just as an observer of the thread, it looks like people who are OCing with MSI Afterburner are getting much better success than those on Precision.
> 
> This might not necessarily make a ton of sense, but try Afterburner..


Afterburner is EXACTLY the same , at least for both of my cards. I did see mention of Precision having issues with multi cards in the system at the same time. But I highly highly highly doubt Afterburner will fix any one's problems esp. if they are running a single card.


----------



## Difunto

Ok so i followed the advice from you guyz and i did a new build with an i7 3820 and got my titan today! where do i sign up to be legit owner?
and i want to overclock this thing but i got a noob question. when do i have to give the card more voltage? here is the pic of my titan and the other is a run of RE6 benchmark


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> I'm in the same boat.
> 
> Temps can stay in the 60's at 63 percent fan
> Power usage never goes about 85
> No throttling, but driver resets in games happening at +100 boost.


What is your core clock at that plus 100 offset?

What is your voltage doing when you crash?


----------



## Gregster

Best I can get but did bring the team a fair few points


----------



## dph314

Just another friendly reminder... I see a lot of people saying 'Add me to the list', but it's a manual entry. You must add yourself









Flashing the 114% BIOS now. Doing it to one card, then will run SLI and see if the top doesn't throttle where the others do...


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> What is your core clock at that plus 100 offset?
> 
> What is your voltage doing when you crash?


Ill run some tests now and see what it does.


----------



## CallsignVega

Here is a video of my cards:






Card #1 is EVGA SC 71 % ASIC

Card #2 is EVGA Vanialla 64% ASIC

Auto fan, power limit barely touches 100%.

1110 MHz is the fastest they will loop Valley in SLI/Surround and not crash. Not sure if it's because of card #2 as I need both cards for Surround.

GPU usage is far left, then core MHz, then temp, then fan speed, then voltage, then power %.

Surprisingly after watching the video the higher ASIC card seems to like to throttle and drop the voltage more than the low ASIS card #2. Boost is set at 1110 MHz for both cards, and card #1 cannot even hold that and power usage is low.


----------



## mcg75

I just tried a few of the different bios's listed here including the Asus and the 114% SC bios. No change.

Voltage will start out at 1.200 in Valley and then drop to 1.187 then lower. And that's with temperatures still in the 50s to low 60s.

Power usage still stays low to mid 90s.

The card will generally run 1137-1150mhz majority of the time with some quick fluctuations above and below.

Not sure what to think at this point. 1150mhz is more than 200mhz over stock.

But why am I not being allowed to use full power and see what kind of OC I can get?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> what were you running on the card while solid with no throttling?


3DMark 11


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll upload once I'm finished benching a bit.
> 
> The 120% and 150% BIOSes didn't work, they throttled the card to below stock when more voltage was applied.


Can you use the 114% bios on the Asus card?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Can you use the 114% bios on the Asus card?


Yes, mine is asus and I use it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Here is a video of my cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card #1 is EVGA SC 71 % ASIC
> 
> Card #2 is EVGA Vanialla 64% ASIC
> 
> Auto fan, power limit barely touches 100%.
> 
> 1110 MHz is the fastest they will loop Valley in SLI/Surround and not crash. Not sure if it's because of card #2 as I need both cards for Surround.
> 
> GPU usage is far left, then core MHz, then temp, then fan speed, then voltage, then power %.
> 
> Surprisingly after watching the video the higher ASIC card seems to like to throttle and drop the voltage more than the low ASIS card #2. Boost is set at 1110 MHz for both cards, and card #1 cannot even hold that and power usage is low.


Just watched it.

First thing , is that the max OC for them in SLI due to the weaker card? No higher?

That memory OC is VERY high I noticed if I downclock my memory from stock I get more consistant power and no throttling at higher overclocks. have you looked for a sweet spot with the memory OC?

For example if I take my memory down -400 effective (only for testing LOL) I do get lower voltage and core throttling at higher overclocks ... I would think that could improve your OC







at least for testing purposes, if you leave everything else the same but take memory down to stock do the boost clock and voltage change?


----------



## alexp247365

I ran some fix for TDR yesterday night but haven't tested to see if it fixes crashes in Guild Wars 2. That game seems to be sensitive to OC'ing.

Voltage stable at 1150 - sounds like thats not to bad as people are happy with 1200.
GPU clock is 1110 in this picture
Power target stays around 91
and the last graph is temp - stayed at 79 with 60 percent fan speed.

My case is a Raven 2 where the card is flipped vertically.

Asus GPU tweak doesn't have all the bells and whistles as Afterburner or Precision, but it seems like the graphs are completely different.

Misses is calling me for dinner, so will be back later.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I just tried a few of the different bios's listed here including the Asus and the 114% SC bios. No change.
> 
> Voltage will start out at 1.200 in Valley and then drop to 1.187 then lower. And that's with temperatures still in the 50s to low 60s.
> 
> Power usage still stays low to mid 90s.
> 
> The card will generally run 1137-1150mhz majority of the time with some quick fluctuations above and below.
> 
> Not sure what to think at this point. 1150mhz is more than 200mhz over stock.
> 
> But why am I not being allowed to use full power and see what kind of OC I can get?


Makes me think either there is a reporting problem, where Precision/Afterburner aren't getting the correct data from the card (with respect to temp or power use) or there is something else on the card that is causing it to throttle (other than the GPU itself). Like the VRMs are overheating and the card is throttling because of that, or possibly the power draw is not balanced and one phase is drawing more current than the others and causing it to throttle prematurely (if that's even possible). Basically something card realted that isn't specifically chip related - which could explain why it seems so haphazard.


----------



## xoleras

What brand of VRAM chips does the Titan use? I remember the 690 was using Samsung and was extremely overclock friendly, often reaching 7000 quite easily. Hynix doesn't seem to be as good in terms of OC friendliness. Anyway, anyone know?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Just watched it.
> 
> First thing , is that the max OC for them in SLI due to the weaker card? No higher?
> 
> That memory OC is VERY high I noticed if I downclock my memory from stock I get more consistant power and no throttling at higher overclocks. have you looked for a sweet spot with the memory OC?
> 
> For example if I take my memory down -400 effective (only for testing LOL) I do get lower voltage and core throttling at higher overclocks ... I would think that could improve your OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least for testing purposes, if you leave everything else the same but take memory down to stock do the boost clock and voltage change?


Just did two benchmarks at the same core freq's. 1110 MHz core, one run with stock mem and one run with 3700 MHz mem. From what I could tell they throttled around the same. But the 3700 MHz mem score was 12% faster. That would greatly off-set any throttle benefit of low memory. _Surround_ really loves fast memory.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> What brand of VRAM chips does the Titan use? I remember the 690 was using Samsung and was extremely overclock friendly, often reaching 7000 quite easily. Hynix doesn't seem to be as good in terms of OC friendliness. Anyway, anyone know?


Samsung made the chips for mine so I'd assume it's the same for everyone.


----------



## CallsignVega

I just did another run with the fan set at auto and a run with the fan at max. I noticed a slight increase in the fluctuation of the core freq with the high fan setting, and the benchmark came in 1% slower. Temp's on the GPU's never raised above 60 C on the high fan setting. Cooler GPU = slower cards.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> What brand of VRAM chips does the Titan use? I remember the 690 was using Samsung and was extremely overclock friendly, often reaching 7000 quite easily. Hynix doesn't seem to be as good in terms of OC friendliness. Anyway, anyone know?


I believe the Titans have samsung ram. They are all built by nvidia and are all built the same.


----------



## supermi

I overclocked my ram to pretty much what VEGA was running and it tool my voltage down even more.... in C3 down to almost 1.0v AHHHH

Vega your cards don't seem bad at all due to the voltage drop my card is throttling down to 1071 in Valley and down to 1045 (even a bin lower than that) in C3!!!!!!
Yup just saw 1.100v in VALLEY with my card at plus 550mhz ram DARN is it the VRM?


----------



## Difunto

I did my first unigine 4.0 run at 1176mhz-3305 and compared it with my gtx 680 which had +150 core


do you guys think i should use my gtx 680 as a dedicated physx card until i get my other titan?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Hey guys, quick question. What should the temperature be on this card, I'm trying to setup a custom fan profile.

When should the fan kick in 100%? When temps get in the low mid or high 70's for example? Right now the fan is kicking in at 100% when the temps are mid 60's and I'm wondering if that can be raised a bit.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I overclocked my ram to pretty much what VEGA was running and it tool my voltage down even more.... in C3 down to almost 1.0v AHHHH
> 
> Vega your cards don't seem bad at all due to the voltage drop my card is throttling down to 1071 in Valley and down to 1045 (even a bin lower than that) in C3!!!!!!
> Yup just saw 1.100v in VALLEY with my card at plus 550mhz ram DARN is it the VRM?


Oh wow really that low? What is your ASIC quality?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Here is my Heaven benchmark, first time I've run a benchmarking program for years! Finally a computer I'm proud of... even though I plan to upgrade to a new i7 processor and mobo sometime this summer.

Superclocked Titan w/ +100 core


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh wow really that low? What is your ASIC quality?


My card throttles down to 1.1v too and I have a 70.9% asic.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Here is my Heaven benchmark, first time I've run a benchmarking program for years! Finally a computer I'm proud of... even though I plan to upgrade to a new i7 processor and mobo sometime this summer.
> 
> Superclocked Titan w/ +100 core


Nice score


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh wow really that low? What is your ASIC quality?


70.1 I think (it is either 70.1 or 71) LOL


----------



## supermi

Got to be something else, something with the VRM's or something!!!! Vega's chip should be leakier than mine for instance but has VERY little voltage throttle!
yup totally sucks !!!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I don't think that it is a vrm issue. There was someone reporting some serious downclocking yesterday with a fullcover block. That should be keeping the vrms ice cool.

I'm really leaning towards a compatibility issue.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I don't think that it is a vrm issue. There was someone reporting some serious downclocking yesterday with a fullcover block. That should be keeping the vrms ice cool.
> 
> I'm really leaning towards a compatibility issue.


I do not mean vrm heat but something wrong with the voltage regulators, faulty vrm's or some fauly sensor in the system something like that.

When you say compatibility issue what do you mean? with software or other components?
if so why does one of my cards throttle voltage more than the other on the same system? So many unknowns!


----------



## dph314

Ok...ran some tests with the 114% BIOS, and the results: it _does_ help, but doesn't completely eliminate throttling. Also, here's something interesting...temp and Power % do not apply when BitCoin mining? Are the gaming drivers only coded to throttle and nothing else? Here's what happened...

I flashed the one SC card, not the other, then ran 3dMark11 and compared. During the first test was the only test either throttled. The flashed one dropped only 39mhz at the most throtte, the unflashed one dropped 65mhz at its lowest. They were both clocked to the same 1163mhz.

Here's the interesting test though, for those saying that throttle begins at 60C. I ran a mining client, and the cards were stable at 1254mhz. The flashed one was well over 106% Power, and high into the 80C's, and did not throttle whatsoever. But...the unflashed one did not throttle either! It was even over 106% Power %! The flashed SC is GPU1, the unflashed SC is GPU3.



Look at the max values as well as the graph. Neither throttled, and both were over their 106% Power limit (though one was flashed and one wasn't), as well as over 80C AND with full fan speed


----------



## strong island 1

I can't get gpuz to read my asic. can you guys.

I finally set my titan up last night. I'm going to try and test the throttling tonight.


----------



## nyrang3rs

And here's Valley benchmark


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Nice score


Thanks!

Should I be worried both programs show the memory as only 4094mb? I see other people have the same thing. Is that just a bug in the programs?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ok...ran some tests with the 114% BIOS, and the results: it _does_ help, but doesn't completely eliminate throttling. Also, here's something interesting...temp and Power % do not apply when BitCoin mining? Are the gaming drivers only coded to throttle and nothing else? Here's what happened...
> 
> I flashed the one SC card, not the other, then ran 3dMark11 and compared. During the first test was the only test either throttled. The flashed one dropped only 39mhz at the most throtte, the unflashed one dropped 65mhz at its lowest. They were both clocked to the same 1163mhz.
> 
> Here's the interesting test though, for those saying that throttle begins at 60C. I ran a mining client, and the cards were stable at 1254mhz. The flashed one was well over 106% Power, and high into the 80C's, and did not throttle whatsoever. But...the unflashed one did not throttle either! It was even over 106% Power %! The flashed SC is GPU1, the unflashed SC is GPU3.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the max values as well as the graph. Neither throttled, and both were over their 106% Power limit (though one was flashed and one wasn't), as well as over 80C AND with full fan speed


Very strange, could you send me that bios that I might give it a try







did it change anything with voltage throttle as well?

Oh and were you getting throtting in other programs before/after changing the BIOS. I am sure you told us but with so many posts I have forgotten.


----------



## strong island 1

Do you guys know how long cebit is for. I don't here anything about a non-reference titan. MSI showed off a new 660 today.

I'm waiting to hear so I can decide on my second titan.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> ...


1254 no throttling way above 106% power, seems very obvious to be borked early drivers. Hopefully nvidia fixes this soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Do you guys know how long cebit is for. I don't here anything about a non-reference titan. MSI showed off a new 660 today.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear so I can decide on my second titan.


Cebit is March 5-9.


----------



## Gingertechy

Got a call today from Ncix my Gtx Titan SC will be delivered next week. Omg I'm so stoked for this thing pc build is almost done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Do you guys know how long cebit is for. I don't here anything about a non-reference titan. MSI showed off a new 660 today.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear so I can decide on my second titan.


It's this week. I'm assuming custom Titan's won't happen because nothing was shown so far.


----------



## Arizonian

Reminder. No bitcoin mining discussions on OCN. Posts will be deleted regardless of other info moving foward.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I overclocked my ram to pretty much what VEGA was running and it tool my voltage down even more.... in C3 down to almost 1.0v AHHHH
> 
> Vega your cards don't seem bad at all due to the voltage drop my card is throttling down to 1071 in Valley and down to 1045 (even a bin lower than that) in C3!!!!!!
> Yup just saw 1.100v in VALLEY with my card at plus 550mhz ram DARN is it the VRM?


Knock that +550 vram to +150 and try again.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Reminder. No bitcoin mining discussions on OCN. Posts will be deleted regardless of other info moving foward.


Hmm. Never knew that was against the ToS. Sorry.

So, doing some further testing with...folding? I ended up getting stable at 1293mhz (+230mhz offset) with jumps up to 1320mhz-



Does folding use less cores than gaming? I know I was stable at a higher clock doing this with my Lightnings than they were in games. So, I don't know what to think though.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Knock that +550 vram to +150 and try again.


I think you missed a few posts, that was in a comparison to VEGA who had his cards at plus 700 and only dropped to like 1.175v ... it also serves to show how different his cards are from mine even if his ACIS quality is lower than mine he still had FAR less voltage throttle than me.

In fact I get the same or more throttle with stock memory than he does at plus 700 ... not talking about memory stability hear. But comparitive info connected to a few posts Vega and I posted over the past few pages. Nice intent though


----------



## Mals

Since this throttling is only occurring during benchmarks and games (probably recognized by Nvidia's display drivers) have you considered... and this is another stab in the dark trying to find solutions, so just an idea...

Have you considered setting in the Nvidia control panels the "maximize for performance"? I am at my work laptop and can't see the way my display drivers show this, but there is a setting that says "optimize for power" or "optimize for performance" within the actual 3D settings (not the generic slider, but the actual settings).

Also, Nvidia panel has per-app settings (as in you can change the settings for each game). Make sure the maximize for performance is checked on them.. just an idea.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Very strange, could you send me that bios that I might give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did it change anything with voltage throttle as well?


dph314 seems to be using this one uploaded by Alatar. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/2820_20#post_19462972


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> dph314 seems to be using this one uploaded by Alatar. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/2820_20#post_19462972


THANKS







!!!!!!

Just tried it and I can not get past 92% any more with that BIOS. Mostly still peaking at 90% SHEESH voltage throttle is the same.

Heading out to buy food and cool YUM. May I come back to some ingenious solution!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Since this throttling is only occurring during benchmarks and games (probably recognized by Nvidia's display drivers) have you considered... and this is another stab in the dark trying to find solutions, so just an idea...
> 
> Have you considered setting in the Nvidia control panels the "maximize for performance"? I am at my work laptop and can't see the way my display drivers show this, but there is a setting that says "optimize for power" or "optimize for performance" within the actual 3D settings (not the generic slider, but the actual settings).
> 
> Also, Nvidia panel has per-app settings (as in you can change the settings for each game). Make sure the maximize for performance is checked on them.. just an idea.


Tried it and no effect


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Are the gaming drivers only coded to throttle and nothing else?


I know for a fact this happened for the GTX 590. My GTX 590 was stable as a rock gaming at 700mhz but in 3dmark I could only run it at 700mhz because nVidia blocked the amount of voltage the card could get in a certain selection of benchmarking programs. Even with a modded bios.
Was gonna mention this the other day but didn't get around to it. I can dig up post and more info on it if anyone is interested, let me know.

I remember you could run the first driver set for the 590 and not have this limit in place but it worked out that the overclocking gain you got didn't out weight the driver improvement you got by using the latest drivers.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I know for a fact this happened for the GTX 590. My card was stable as a rock gaming at 700mhz but in 3dmark I could only run it at 700mhz because nVidia blocked the amount of voltage the card could get in a certain selection of benchmarking programs. Even with a modded bios.
> Was gonna mention this the other day but didn't get around to it. I can dig up post and more info on it if anyone is interested, let me know.


Even if true and applicable to the Titans, it doesn't explain the mixed results from card to card / person to person.

edit: and yeah, they can do that via drivers. Even AMD did at one point. Furmark is an example back in the day. Not sure if they still do that though.


----------



## emett

Yeah, that's why I decided not to mention it. Anyway all brain storming


----------



## WALSRU

EVGA SC - ASIC Quality 75.6%

Not too bad, I was expecting less but I'm not going to be overclocking much on a 450w psu


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> It's this week. I'm assuming custom Titan's won't happen because nothing was shown so far.


Well that's good news for us so far.


----------



## virus86

Woot! The new World of Tanks patch now supports SLI! I might consider buying another Titan SC once the backplates are released and the throttling problem is solved. I have yet to post of screenshots of my OC and ask if I have throttling. I dont think I do..


----------



## Murlocke

How are you guys checking ASIC quality?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well I got all my parts in from Frozen today so it looks like I'll be putting my loop together tomorrow or Saturday. Just wish this benching wasn't taking so long but I am trying to be as thorough and fair to the 7970's as possible because I want to give them the best shot against the Titans as I can. In total I will be comparing them in single and dual card configs at both 1080p and 1440p in these games (all max settings):

BF3
BFBC2
Crysis
Crysis 3
FC3
Metro 2033
MOH Warfighter

I'm also doing single and dual card Performance and Xtreme scores in 3DMark Vantage, 3DMark11, and 3DMark Firestrike. Ditto Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 at both 1080p and 1440p and I even threw in the AvP bench for good measure. It's taken 3 days to get all of my single and CF 7970 scores completed!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I decided to pull out another SSD that I have and do a fresh install of windows 7 on it. All that I installed was chipset drivers, intel RST, lan drivers, and display drivers. I checked clocks with gpu-z and ran heaven. The card still throttled. That rules out anything in my windows install.

Still could be a compatibility issue. I may have to poke around in the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> How are you guys checking ASIC quality?


The latest version of gpuz.


----------



## rationalthinking

My 2nd one finally arrived from NCIX, stock settings easily push P21000 in 3DMark.

Very impressive.


----------



## xorbe

Just made me a 116% bios from a stock clocks EVGA and patched the checksum -- gonna eat dindin and then flash ...

edit: It is done! Let the testing commence ...


----------



## strong island 1

For anyone who bought there Titan after 3/4. EVGA is giving away a copy of 3dmark advanced. I just missed it by a few days.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yup, I just bought it yesterday then realized they were giving it away. Oh well, only $25...


----------



## mbreslin

Time to put these babies on water, see you folks in awhile.


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I decided to pull out another SSD that I have and do a fresh install of windows 7 on it. All that I installed was chipset drivers, intel RST, lan drivers, and display drivers. I checked clocks with gpu-z and ran heaven. The card still throttled. That rules out anything in my windows install.
> 
> Still could be a compatibility issue. I may have to poke around in the bios.
> The latest version of gpuz.


Not seeing ASIC quality in 0.6.8


----------



## FtW 420

Testing the cards for mods & just checking the vgpu, the card is getting more than it looks like. At all default settings in precision it idles at o.862V in software,, 0.883V on the multimeter. Under load it goes to 1.162V in software, & 1.22V on the multimeter.

Set to 1.2V in precision the highest I see in valley at the OC I ran yesterday is 1.267V actual.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Not seeing ASIC quality in 0.6.8


Very top left corner, right click, choose "Read ASIC quality..." yeah it's kinda hidden up there.


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Very top left corner, right click, choose "Read ASIC quality..." yeah it's kinda hidden up there.


Thanks. Yep confirms what I'm seeing. My top card is 55.5% ouch and my bottom card is 79%. Top card does 993 stock and the bottom 1058.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Testing the cards for mods & just checking the vgpu, the card is getting more than it looks like. At all default settings in precision it idles at o.862V in software,, 0.883V on the multimeter. Under load it goes to 1.162V in software, & 1.22V on the multimeter.
> 
> Set to 1.2V in precision the highest I see in valley at the OC I ran yesterday is 1.267V actual.


Damn that's a pretty big variation.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Thanks. Yep confirms what I'm seeing. My top card is 55.5% ouch and my bottom card is 79%. Top card does 993 stock and the bottom 1058.


My 68% card (stock model) does 993 also. Just flashed it to 116% power, but I'm having a hard time seeing any notable improvement.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yup, I just bought it yesterday then realized they were giving it away. Oh well, only $25...


If you register the card on their website and purchased after 3/4, you get the free product still.


----------



## ACRONYNJA

Been testing my cards, in single and SLI modes. In single mode GPU1 runs over 1163MHz topping out at 1170+ while GPU2 tops out at 1150MHz max. In SLI, GPU1, the better performing card tops out at 1150MHz running mostly 1137MHz at 1.175V, while GPU2 (bottom) tops out at 1163MHz on the full 1.2V... I reasoned that the bottom card runs cooler thus top out at a higher MHz, but that does not explain the single mode test results!


----------



## Avonosac

So, I didn't win the silicon lottery on this one. 69.3% asic quality, some pretty severe downclocks and low power usage low 90s. Max sustained clock during heaven / valley 1110mhz, definite throttling up and down from there... Wondering if I should even throw my EK block on this one. I'm so far off the mark as far as power goes, card is only pulling 1.162v and I can't touch the memory. Best I can do is benchmark stable at +70 core offset and max volts. If I touch the memory the drivers immediately lock up.

Heaven - 

Valley - 

And my vantage score - here

and my 3dmark11 score - here


----------



## Star Forge

So is it safe to say that the ASIC quality of the ASUS chips are better than the ones EVGA has?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> So is it safe to say that the ASIC quality of the ASUS chips are better than the ones EVGA has?


Not really (although I always prefer asus over EVGA)


----------



## Diverge

Guys, neither evga or asus have anything to do with which chips clock better, or anything like that. Nvidia builds all the cards. They just put them in boxes and/or bump up clocks via bios.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Have a question. I've ran several benchmarks & the only one my first card throttles in is Heaven..... Anybody else have similar results or why is this?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Guys, neither evga or asus have anything to do with which chips clock better, or anything like that. Nvidia builds all the cards. They just put them in boxes and/or bump up clocks via bios.


That is a good point so it is very expensive silicon lottery to be played then...


----------



## Murlocke

I have 76.6% ASIC and my card throttles massively.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Have a question. I've ran several benchmarks & the only one my first card throttles in is Heaven..... Anybody else have similar results or why is this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> That is a good point so it is very expensive silicon lottery to be played then...


Exactly, and it's the answer to Patricks question.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I have 76.6% ASIC and my card throttles massively.


What all tests have you ran?


----------



## supermi

Throttle throttle throttle .... cry cry cry

TITAN ME


----------



## Hoodz

I Checked my ASIC today on both my cards and my first one is 77.7% while the second card is 65.9%


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I Checked my ASIC today on both my cards and my first one is 77.7% while the second card is 65.9%


and how do they do respectively with voltage and core throttle?


----------



## Fieel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I Checked my ASIC today on both my cards and my first one is 77.7% while the second card is 65.9%


How can i check my ASIC? (GPU-Z says that ASIC quality report is not available in this card)


----------



## DauhU

Got ASIC Quality of 63.4% on my asus titan

Mine doesnt throttle but i dont have stable overclock past base 981MHz and 1020MHz boost.
still tweaking with the memory OC for stability though. I think my power usage hits at 102 but doesnt go above that.


----------



## DauhU

the new GPU-z u can right click on the top bar and a drop down to check ur ASIC quality


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DauhU*
> 
> Got ASIC Quality of 63.4% on my asus titan
> 
> Mine doesnt throttle but i dont have stable overclock past base 981MHz and 1020MHz boost.
> still tweaking with the memory OC for stability though. I think my power usage hits at 102 but doesnt go above that.


Even with maxing the voltage slider you are capped at 1020mhz boost???
I have a hard time wrapping my head around that! I also doubt you would throttle much at that speed.

what is your voltage reading as when you are at that speed? and when you go past it do you just crash? 1020 sure it is not 1124?


----------



## Shznittle

What's up! Looking to add a second GTX Titan to the water loop at the end of the month. Anybody have two in SLI already? How much more powerful are they in SLI?


----------



## mbreslin

Well my only torx t6 screwdriver started to strip on the first screw of the second card so only 1 card under water for me. Allowed me to get a slightly better stable overclock and score in valley but did nothing to help power delivery..



Max power 98 but never dipped below 1150 and most of the time in upper 1100's so not bad I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shznittle*
> 
> What's up! Looking to add a second GTX Titan to the water loop at the end of the month. Anybody have two in SLI already? How much more powerful are they in SLI?


Depends on the game but in benchmarks mine seemed to have very good scaling.


----------



## DauhU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DauhU*
> 
> Got ASIC Quality of 63.4% on my asus titan
> 
> Mine doesnt throttle but i dont have stable overclock past base 981MHz and 1020MHz boost.
> still tweaking with the memory OC for stability though. I think my power usage hits at 102 but doesnt go above that.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with maxing the voltage slider you are capped at 1020mhz boost???
> I have a hard time wrapping my head around that! I also doubt you would throttle much at that speed.
> 
> what is your voltage reading as when you are at that speed? and when you go past it do you just crash? 1020 sure it is not 1124?
Click to expand...

Yep max voltage +37

btw im using GPU tweak that shows boost range. Tried MSI AB but havent tried to match the GPU tweak settings for stability.

i dont throttle at all but once i hit about 1120mhz clock, it just crashes. also Voltage usage hits 1.12 to 1.16.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACRONYNJA*
> 
> Been testing my cards, in single and SLI modes. In single mode GPU1 runs over 1163MHz topping out at 1170+ while GPU2 tops out at 1150MHz max. In SLI, GPU1, the better performing card tops out at 1150MHz running mostly 1137MHz at 1.175V, while GPU2 (bottom) tops out at 1163MHz on the full 1.2V... I reasoned that the bottom card runs cooler thus top out at a higher MHz, but that does not explain the single mode test results!


LMAO. I have almost the same exact results, but it is reversed for me. For me it is my top card that runs at 1.200v and the bottom runs at 1.187v. These Titans are such a strange beast of a card. Nothing seems to make sense.


----------



## Mongo

Hmm 2 EVGA cards, But both are on water and never go past 40c now soooooooooo.

Left is SC - Right is normal.

EDIT: In case you cant see it.

LEFT 65.9% RIGHT 68.9%


----------



## kromar

since nobody wrote me to test titan with blender i created a tutorial on how to do it, would be great if some could do this benchmark
http://www.overclock.net/t/1368682/nvidia-titan-blender-performance

thanks


----------



## PowerK

Guys, from what I've seen ASIC quality doesn't mean anything in terms of overclock. I don't see any point in discussing ASIC quality and how high you can go with these TITANs.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Guys, from what I've seen ASIC quality doesn't mean anything in terms of overclock. I don't see any point in discussing ASIC quality and how high you can go with these TITANs.


This is a grey area......... as far as i know so far, the higher % chips boost higher.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> since nobody wrote me to test titan with blender i created a tutorial on how to do it, would be great if some could do this benchmark
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1368682/nvidia-titan-blender-performance
> 
> thanks


A bit bored so here you go, if you tell me how to change the res to match yours I will run it again?


----------



## strong island 1

Did my first heaven run. The clock speed moved up and down a very little bit but I don't think it throttled. I attached a screenshot below.


----------



## Cheesemaster

First titan run no over clock on the cpu (3970x) I got 85 mhz on the gpu core and 10mhz on the memory Ill post more asap.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Really tired and I just got done with the epic build... here is a shotty pic.. lol


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Really tired and I just got done with the epic build... here is a shotty pic.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! What res are you running?


----------



## emett

Nice setup cheese


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Really tired and I just got done with the epic build... here is a shotty pic.. lol


Wondered when you'd make an appearance







, i remember what you pulled on those 2x GTX690's. Very nice setup mate.


----------



## CyBorg807

So I got my EVGA SC signature this week and I noticed GPUz is reporting that it is running at x8 in the top lane of my Maximus V Extreme, Both my 690 and Ares 2 I had for a short time ran at x16. Anyone have any clues as to why that is?


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wow! What res are you running?


Nvidia surround 5760x1080 27" Asus 144hz vg series


----------



## Cheesemaster

second run with cpu over clocl @ 5.0ghz I got a 4500 point increase when i overclocked my cpu!


----------



## emett

In the maximus isn't it best to use slots 2 & 4 as they are connected straight to the CPU? Maybe i'm thinking of another mobo..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> second run with cpu over clocl @ 5.0ghz I got a 4500 point increase when i overclocked my cpu!


You beast!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Guys, from what I've seen ASIC quality doesn't mean anything in terms of overclock. I don't see any point in discussing ASIC quality and how high you can go with these TITANs.


Well now that nVidia's boost algorithm is buggy, we can't know for sure. However, higher ASIC quality means less leaky transistors, so they will drive on and off faster at the same voltage vs lower ASIC. Less leakage, also means lower dynamic p consumption and lower thermal output. It will hit the power limit at higher clocks and voltage. Same for the temp limit. So assuming the card doesn't throttle prematurely from second order effects, higher ASIC quality is going to be the main difference in OC ability. I believe I even heard the nVidia guy tell that to Ryan Shroud in one of the vids in this thread.

TL;DR

If you use the 114% target BIOS that allows you to hit that limit, higher ASICs will most likely clock higher.

Can't that BIOS be modded for 300W btw?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Well now that nVidia's boost algorithm is buggy, we can't know for sure. However, higher ASIC quality means less leaky transistors, so they will drive on and off faster at the same voltage vs lower ASIC. Less leakage, also means lower dynamic p consumption and lower thermal output. It will hit the power limit at higher clocks and voltage. Same for the temp limit. So assuming the card doesn't throttle prematurely from second order effects, higher ASIC quality is going to be the main difference in OC ability. I believe I even heard the nVidia guy tell that to Ryan Shroud in one of the vids in this thread.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> If you use the 114% target BIOS that allows you to hit that limit, higher ASICs will most likely clock higher.
> 
> Can't that BIOS be modded for 300W btw?


Yes it can.

However in almost all applications I'd expect the limiting factor on all cards to be voltage at that point. I've only managed to reach the 114% limit in 3dmark11 and everywhere else I'm voltage limited.

I wonder if there's a way to up the voltage without a hardware mod.


----------



## emett

nVidia still quite on this issue?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes it can.
> 
> However in almost all applications I'd expect the limiting factor on all cards to be voltage at that point. I've only managed to reach the 114% limit in 3dmark11 and everywhere else I'm voltage limited.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to up the voltage without a hardware mod.


No such thing, but that's why I advised you to lower the IMC









Anyways, isn't the problem with volts that they are also throttling? That seems like a side effect of the power target.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> A bit bored so here you go, if you tell me how to change the res to match yours I will run it again?


thanks a lot, to change the resolution create a shortcut of blender and add these arguments:


..\blender.exe -con -w -p 0 0 1024 1024

EDIT: oh can you disable V-Sync in the Nvidia drivers as well? otherwise the score will be inacurate


----------



## nagle3092

Maybe the fact that the voltage isn't being read properly by the software (or the chip they used for voltage monitoring is junk) is what's causing the throttling.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Overclocked to 5.2ghz and i seen a 1500~ point jump in graphics score.. You guys better have a beasty cpu to take advantage of quad titans.. i am tapping out at 5.2 ghz ( and thats on a 3970x).....


----------



## ahnafakeef

Will a stock 1090T be a bottleneck for one Titan at 1080p?
If so, will OCing it overcome the bottleneck?

Thanks!


----------



## Cheesemaster

Ok I tweaked around and did one last run.....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes it can.
> 
> However in almost all applications I'd expect the limiting factor on all cards to be voltage at that point. I've only managed to reach the 114% limit in 3dmark11 and everywhere else I'm voltage limited.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to up the voltage without a hardware mod.


I hardmodded for voltage tonight, With more voltage I can get higher core clocks, but also more throttling so I'm ending up at about the same scores in valley at the same ambient temps. I also loosened up the power target so now it's maxing at about 82 where before modding it was seeing 106.
I did add a few hundred points to my 3d11 graphics score, but hoping colder temps than water makes more difference..


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> In the maximus isn't it best to use slots 2 & 4 as they are connected straight to the CPU? Maybe i'm thinking of another mobo..
> You beast!


Which Maximus board are you referring too?

Mazimus IV Extreme - 1st & second red slots

Maximus V Extreme - 1st red slot & black slot. (Recommended)

However on the MVE I did run my 7970's in the 1st & second red slots & it was no change n performance


----------



## Vlerkies

Greetings

I am curious as to if anyone has done any video rendering comparisons with the Titan as apposed to the stad card like the 670/80/690.

Being a watered down Tesla there must be good advantages here
See this
Quote:


> The $999 asking price appears to be prohibitive to the gamer but can also be construed as a Tesla K20X on the (relative) cheap. This fact is further substantiated by the knowledge that, just like Tesla K20X, *TITAN can run double-precision compute at 1/3rd of single-precision speeds, leading to over 1TFLOPS DP throughput. However, being a gamer's card at heart, TITAN's DP rate is set to 1/24th of SP, just like GTX 680, as no games use double-precision calculations. The full 1/3rd ratio can be set via the control panel, yet doing so forces the GPU's clocks down. And no gamer wants that, right?*
> 
> NVIDIA ensures that those who are willing to pay for Tesla's feature-set continue to do so; TITAN doesn't feature the K20X's ECC memory, Hyper-Q and Grid Management Unit, amongst other $3,000-dollar niceties, though Dynamic Parallelism makes the cut.
> 
> A Tesla-to-TITAN makeover wouldn't be complete without NVIDIA experimenting with key technologies. First brought to market with the GTX 680, GPU Boost - where the GPU automatically overclocks when there's scope to do so - is refined and released in v2.0 form for this card. A sign of things to come, let's explore.


http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/51857-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-graphics-card-overview/

So I am curious as to if anyone has been able to take advantage of this yet.

I am waiting for my one to arrive, ordered and paid for, just not received yet









Thx


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yes it can.
> 
> However in almost all applications I'd expect the limiting factor on all cards to be voltage at that point. I've only managed to reach the 114% limit in 3dmark11 and everywhere else I'm voltage limited.
> 
> I wonder if there's a way to up the voltage without a hardware mod.
> 
> 
> 
> I hardmodded for voltage tonight, With more voltage I can get higher core clocks, but also more throttling so I'm ending up at about the same scores in valley at the same ambient temps. I also loosened up the power target so now it's maxing at about 82 where before modding it was seeing 106.
> I did add a few hundred points to my 3d11 graphics score, but hoping colder temps than water makes more difference..
Click to expand...

So wait...you up'd the voltage and are only hitting ~82% Power Target, and _still_ get throttling?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So wait...you up'd the voltage and are only hitting ~82% Power Target, and _still_ get throttling?


Sounds like the GTX 590 all over.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I hardmodded for voltage tonight, With more voltage I can get higher core clocks, but also more throttling so I'm ending up at about the same scores in valley at the same ambient temps. I also loosened up the power target so now it's maxing at about 82 where before modding it was seeing 106.
> I did add a few hundred points to my 3d11 graphics score, but hoping colder temps than water makes more difference..


You mind posting the mods sometime in the near future? I think I might do the voltage one. I hardly see a reason to hw mod the power limit since it's easily doable through BIOS.

I don't know yet if I'll be benching the card on DICE/LN2 but I do have a sub zero loop (old air con unit) designed and will start building in a few weeks. Sooo I hope that low temps help as well.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Which Maximus board are you referring too?
> 
> Mazimus IV Extreme - 1st & second red slots
> 
> Maximus V Extreme - 1st red slot & black slot. (Recommended)
> 
> However on the MVE I did run my 7970's in the 1st & second red slots & it was no change n performance


Oh I was asking a earlier because my Titan runs at x8 on the top slot of my Maximus V Extreme when I have had a 690 and an Ares 2 running at x16. I doubt it really makes a difference but I am curious as to why it won't run at x16


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I hardmodded for voltage tonight, With more voltage I can get higher core clocks, but also more throttling so I'm ending up at about the same scores in valley at the same ambient temps. I also loosened up the power target so now it's maxing at about 82 where before modding it was seeing 106.
> I did add a few hundred points to my 3d11 graphics score, but hoping colder temps than water makes more difference..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You mind posting the mods sometime in the near future? I think I might do the voltage one. I hardly see a reason to hw mod the power limit since it's easily doable through BIOS.
> 
> I don't know yet if I'll be benching the card on DICE/LN2 but I do have a sub zero loop (old air con unit) designed and will start building in a few weeks. Sooo I hope that low temps help as well.


This.

What was the voltage you targeted with the VMOD?

I know the boost will mess with it, but what were you shooting for and what did you get.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You mind posting the mods sometime in the near future? I think I might do the voltage one. I hardly see a reason to hw mod the power limit since it's easily doable through BIOS.
> 
> I don't know yet if I'll be benching the card on DICE/LN2 but I do have a sub zero loop (old air con unit) designed and will start building in a few weeks. Sooo I hope that low temps help as well.


I'll take some pics when I pull it out of the board next.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> This.
> 
> What was the voltage you targeted with the VMOD?
> 
> I know the boost will mess with it, but what were you shooting for and what did you get.


I hardmodded it with a 25K VR for adjustable voltage. It does start off at higher voltage though, 0.907 idle, 1.26V full load, then I can raise it from there to what I want.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You mind posting the mods sometime in the near future? I think I might do the voltage one. I hardly see a reason to hw mod the power limit since it's easily doable through BIOS.
> 
> I don't know yet if I'll be benching the card on DICE/LN2 but I do have a sub zero loop (old air con unit) designed and will start building in a few weeks. Sooo I hope that low temps help as well.


as i remember u tried 114% and 120% bios yesterday
i tried 106,114,120,150% Bios

and had the same results as you

you CANNOT pass 106% or the 265watts limit in bios (100%) with simple bios edit
you can voltmod hard and maybe? mod the powerlimit hard but bios editing is completely USELESS

thought u took the right conclusion of testing those bios files

and with that knowledge any voltmod without a way to raise the powerlimit ist useless > card is throtteling faster


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> as i remember u tried 114% and 120% bios yesterday
> i tried 106,114,120,150% Bios
> 
> and had the same results as you
> 
> you CANNOT pass 106% or the 265watts limit in bios (100%) with simple bios edit
> you can voltmod hard and maybe? mod the powerlimit hard but bios editing is completely USELESS
> 
> thought u took the right conclusion of testing those bios files
> 
> and with that knowledge any voltmod without a way to raise the powerlimit ist useless > card is throtteling faster


Nvidia put a govenors in its Mclaren.

No bueno.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> as i remember u tried 114% and 120% bios yesterday
> i tried 106,114,120,150% Bios
> 
> and had the same results as you
> 
> you CANNOT pass 106% or the 265watts limit in bios (100%) with simple bios edit
> you can voltmod hard and maybe? mod the powerlimit hard but bios editing is completely USELESS
> 
> thought u took the right conclusion of testing those bios files
> 
> and with that knowledge any voltmod without a way to raise the powerlimit ist useless > card is throtteling faster


114% vs. 106% in 3dmark11



Huge difference, the 114% power limit allowed for almost 100MHz higher clocks for me at some points of the bench


----------



## emett

W00t


----------



## Naennon

hmm looks interesting.. my card instantly crashed when reaching 108%

can you give me exactly that bios? will try it again


----------



## Alatar

winningbios.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Swolern

Yes please post some pics of that hard mod *FTW 420*.

So what do you conclude after your mod? Why does your card still throttle even with more voltage?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> winningbios.zip 131k .zip file


What are you guys flashing with? Firestorm, Nv Flash?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Nvidia surround 5760x1080 27" Asus 144hz vg series


Very nice







Are you going with Lightboost Surround?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> What are you guys flashing with? Firestorm, Nv Flash?


nvflash and personally I don't even bother doing it in DOS.

Go check the 600 series bios flash guide, fastest and easiest way to do it. But please if you do flash the card please be ready to fix it if it goes bad, don't do anything unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> nvflash and personally I don't even bother doing it in DOS.
> 
> Go check the 600 series bios flash guide, fastest and easiest way to do it. But please if you do flash the card please be ready to fix it if it goes bad, don't do anything unless you know what you're doing.


Okay, thanks... I've flashed my 670's.... Appreciate the heads up.

Firestorm doesn't work with certain cards as I remember....


----------



## Sprkd1

Is this throttling thing an actual issue/problem or is it just how the GTX TITAN works? I wanted to buy one but should I wait to see how this situation turns out first?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 114% vs. 106% in 3dmark11
> 
> Huge difference, the 114% power limit allowed for almost 100MHz higher clocks for me at some points of the bench


Alatar, it appears the higher power limit is giving you 1150mhz stable correct?

What's really odd is that I can do the same with less power use % but I still can't hit the 1202mhz you got at all.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Is this throttling thing an actual issue/problem or is it just how the GTX TITAN works? I wanted to buy one but should I wait to see how this situation turns out first?


This is the million dollar question.

Some throttle, some don't. Which is the correct way.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Alatar, it appears the higher power limit is giving you 1150mhz stable correct?
> 
> What's really odd is that I can do the same with less power use % but I still can't hit the 1202mhz you got at all.


Different cards act differently. Apparently mine can pull that much power at those settings. I'd need to edit the BIOS for an even higher limit to get no throttling in 3dm11 at 1202MHz or something.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

This video does a pretty good job of explaining the way that gpu boost 2.0 is supposed to work and is what I was expecting when I bought my card. Yeah, thats not the way that my card is operating.

The big thing that I'm wondering is if there is anyone with an sli setup that has just one card that throttles. It happens to me on a fresh os install so its not due to my windows install. I have seen one person with two cards claim that both throttled and I've seen a few people with more than one card claim that it didn't throttle. So that leads me to believe that it still could be a compatibility issue of some sort.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> This video does a pretty good job of explaining the way that gpu boost 2.0 is supposed to work and is what I was expecting when I bought my card. Yeah, thats not the way that my card is operating.
> 
> The big thing that I'm wondering is if there is anyone with an sli setup that has just one card that throttles. It happens to me on a fresh os install so its not due to my windows install. I have seen one person with two cards claim that both throttled and I've seen a few people with more than one card claim that it didn't throttle. So that leads me to believe that it still could be a compatibility issue of some sort.


+REP...

Great find...... Nvidia really wanted to cut down on RMA's....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> The big thing that I'm wondering is if there is anyone with an sli setup that has just one card that throttles. It happens to me on a fresh os install so its not due to my windows install. I have seen one person with two cards claim that both throttled and I've seen a few people with more than one card claim that it didn't throttle. So that leads me to believe that it still could be a compatibility issue of some sort.


With my TITAN SLI when both cards OC to 1176mhz, one cards throttles to 1150mhz, and the other to 1076mhz. Same throttle percentage occurs in same card even if pci-e slots are switched. This is during Heaven with +38v.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> This video does a pretty good job of explaining the way that gpu boost 2.0 is supposed to work and is what I was expecting when I bought my card. Yeah, thats not the way that my card is operating.
> 
> The big thing that I'm wondering is if there is anyone with an sli setup that has just one card that throttles. It happens to me on a fresh os install so its not due to my windows install. I have seen one person with two cards claim that both throttled and I've seen a few people with more than one card claim that it didn't throttle. So that leads me to believe that it still could be a compatibility issue of some sort.


That's the video I used when trying to explain to some of the posters at the evga forums what was happening.

As usual, you have your set of clowns that come in to defend the way it's working stating we want 1200-1300mhz which is simply not the case. We just want it to work as it's described in the video and if max oc is 1100 or 1300 then so be it.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> winningbios.zip 131k .zip file


nice job







working...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> With my TITAN SLI when both cards OC to 1176mhz, one cards throttles to 1150mhz, and the other to 1076mhz. Same throttle percentage occurs in same card even if pci-e slots are switched. This is during Heaven with +38v.


I think this reinforces the fact that this may come down to the quality of these chips.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working...


Throtting less or OCing higher than before?


----------



## Naennon

more OC


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working...


I wish I had your luck. Didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Nemessss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Really tired and I just got done with the epic build... here is a shotty pic.. lol


lol my dream setup


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Really tired and I just got done with the epic build... here is a shotty pic.. lol


I think Captain Picard will want his Warp Core back on the Enterprise.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> lol my dream setup


PFFT those need watercooled that close together.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's the video I used when trying to explain to some of the posters at the evga forums what was happening.
> 
> As usual, you have your set of clowns that come in to defend the way it's working stating we want 1200-1300mhz which is simply not the case. We just want it to work as it's described in the video and if max oc is 1100 or 1300 then so be it.


You hit the nail on the head. Whatever the limit is let u know what it is so we can hit it, and keep it there.


----------



## Naennon

max stable is 1215 in Firestrike
reaching 109%

more VCore/Clock > Crash


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> This video does a pretty good job of explaining the way that gpu boost 2.0 is supposed to work and is what I was expecting when I bought my card. Yeah, thats not the way that my card is operating.
> 
> The big thing that I'm wondering is if there is anyone with an sli setup that has just one card that throttles. It happens to me on a fresh os install so its not due to my windows install. I have seen one person with two cards claim that both throttled and I've seen a few people with more than one card claim that it didn't throttle. So that leads me to believe that it still could be a compatibility issue of some sort.


I have two cards in SLI that DO NOT Throttle. When tested individually on Air they did not throttle and on water in SLI they do not throttle. One card does go faster and uses the full 1.200v, while the other maxes out at 1.187v.


----------



## DauhU

damn guess i got the short end of the stick in OC capable card. :T


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's the video I used when trying to explain to some of the posters at the evga forums what was happening.
> 
> As usual, you have your set of clowns that come in to defend the way it's working stating we want 1200-1300mhz which is simply not the case. We just want it to work as it's described in the video and if max oc is 1100 or 1300 then so be it.


Yeah, there were a couple of trolls at Hardforum doing the same thing. That is the video in the words straight from a Nvidia reps mouth that sold me on the card. Thats the way that I had expected my card to work. From every source that I've seen thats the way that it supposed to work.


----------



## xoleras

Anyone kinda wish Titan could just revert to GPU boost 1.0?

That seriously would make things SO MUCH EASIER.....controlling one variable to prevent throttle, whereas with GPU boost 2.0 the entire thing is still a mystery and nearly non-controllable.


----------



## vacaloca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> winningbios.zip 131k .zip file


Something is not right with that BIOS. I did a CUDA benchmark of my DP code and it ran maybe about 2x slower even though the core clock read 1300MHz... Reflashed back to my original BIOS.

Also, I'm sure some/most of you are aware, but NVIDIA Inspector allows you to put the maximum state as P2 (instead of P0), I got a little bit of improvement on throttling/higher clock speeds that way.

Code:



Code:


nvidiaInspector.exe -setPstateLimit:0,2

Where 0 is the index of your GPU -- which should be 0 for most of you, it's 1 for me because I'm driving my display with a GT 640 and using the Titan for compute tasks.

With stock EVGA SC BIOS, NVIDIA Inspector set to P2 state, with P0 and P2 clocks set @ 1176 and memory @ 2504 in NVidia Inspector (my program is not memory bound) I get avg TDP of 105.79% over 146 second run @ average 98% GPU load.

My min/avg/max clocks over this run are: 1032.1/1121.2/1175.8, respectively.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wish Boost would be abandoned altogether and we could go back to the Fermi days.







Imagine what beasts our 680's and Titans would be if we could clock them like we did our 580's???


----------



## WaXmAn

Just saw this on the GeForce forums:

We haven't been able to reproduce this behavior thus far. Is there any other information you all can share that can help us reproduce this problem? I assume you are all using eVGA Precision 4.0? Can anyone send us the VBIOS for your graphics card to [email protected]? Any other settings being adjusted in PrecisionX? Thanks for your help.
Please send me a PM if I fail to keep up on replying in any specific thread or leave a driver feedback: Driver Feedback
NVIDIA Customer Care Twitter - http://twitter.com/nvidiacc
#52
Posted 4 minutes ago

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/4/

Looks like MaunelG doesn't see the issues on his side yet









He wants more info.... time too blast their email and twitter with all your tests everyone!!!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Just saw this on the GeForce forums:
> 
> We haven't been able to reproduce this behavior thus far. Is there any other information you all can share that can help us reproduce this problem? I assume you are all using eVGA Precision 4.0? Can anyone send us the VBIOS for your graphics card to [email protected]? Any other settings being adjusted in PrecisionX? Thanks for your help.
> Please send me a PM if I fail to keep up on replying in any specific thread or leave a driver feedback: Driver Feedback
> NVIDIA Customer Care Twitter - http://twitter.com/nvidiacc
> #52
> Posted 4 minutes ago
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/4/
> 
> Looks like MaunelG doesn't see the issues on his side yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants more info.... time too blast their email and twitter with all your tests everyone!!!


200 pages of info right here not really reproducing anything as 90% of their cards will probably act strange to(different from what they advertised).


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thats why I pushed the effected users to at least bring up the issue on Nvidia forums.

I agree, I find it hard to believe that myself but then again thats what they said about the vsync issues that I had when they launched GTX 680.


----------



## Avonosac

Looks like I just saved a bunch of people here the trouble of having to play the farce ManuelG is attempting to set up.

Even so, go there flood their inboxes with all of our data, cause I guarantee they will say they can't use the information in this thread to help them because it doesn't have all the required data.


----------



## mcg75

So Nvidia isn't seeing any issues then, not good.

I guess now we start to look for anything that could be causing it.

Anybody who is throttling using pcie 2.0? I am using 3.0

I know my power delivery is fine because I was powering 1.3v steady with my 7970 only days ago.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Looks like I just saved a bunch of people here the trouble of having to play the farce ManuelG is attempting to set up.
> 
> Even so, go there flood their inboxes with all of our data, cause I guarantee they will say they can't use the information in this thread to help them because it doesn't have all the required data.


Thats not going to help. Like I said earlier, you guys should have started a thread there much earlier. No, you would rather just complain here for some reason. For people how haven't kept up this thread is very difficult to navigate since most of it does not pertain to the throttle issue.

You want to make it easier for them to reproduce the issue, not more difficult.

It wouldn't be a bad idea for more users to voice their concerns on Nvidia forums. Unlike AMD they actually monitor their forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I know my power delivery is fine because I was powering 1.3v steady with my 7970 only days ago.


I tried that earlier, I set my bios to pci-e 2.0 and still saw the throttle.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats not going to help. Like I said earlier, you guys should have started a thread there much earlier. No, you would rather just complain here for some reason. For people how haven't kept up this thread is very difficult to navigate since most of it does not pertain to the throttle issue.
> 
> You want to make it easier for them to reproduce the issue, not more difficult.
> 
> It wouldn't be a bad idea for more users to voice their concerns on Nvidia forums. Unlike AMD they actually monitor their forums.
> I tried that earlier, I set my bios to pci-e 2.0 and still saw the throttle.


We will have to agree to disagree. You seem to view them as benevolent in this case, and to me the evidence points to the complete opposite. They are complicit and they know about this issue. The pre-release reviews even hinted at this issue when you read in between the lines of descriptions of overclocking. They (reviewers) were told _not_ to disclose the issues with the throttling. Simply put, this ruins NVidias claim they don't know anything about this. I believe they are holding out for 31 days, before they will admit there is an issue once they have their customer-base stuck.


----------



## mbreslin

This crap is so annoyingly app dependent. I just ran a new dawn for 1 hour max temp 48c max power reached 100 (set to 106 target) 135mhz overclock and it stays pegged at 1202mhz and 1.2 volts for an entire hour. Why can't I get that in valley/heaven/3dm









Edit: So it is possible if manuel is using the wrong app to test he might not be seeing throttling.


----------



## jassilamba

This conversation needs to moved to the nvidia forums

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533339/geforce-drivers/titan-cannot-break-95-tdp-massive-throttling/1


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Looks like I just saved a bunch of people here the trouble of having to play the farce ManuelG is attempting to set up.
> 
> Even so, go there flood their inboxes with all of our data, cause I guarantee they will say they can't use the information in this thread to help them because it doesn't have all the required data.


Nice! From that post, email reports to:

[email protected]

With all specific details. Which BIOS, which overclocking software, Manuel is also asking for users to upload a copy of their BIOS to that email address.

Remember guys, the more detailed you are with screenshots the better.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> This conversation needs to moved to the nvidia forums
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533339/geforce-drivers/titan-cannot-break-95-tdp-massive-throttling/1


Thats what I've been trying to tell these guys since I heard of the issue.


----------



## mbreslin

I agree with Avonosac that whatever "investigation" appears to be happening it will get drug out for >30 days and in the end we will get a shrug and a 'working as intended' or possibly the drivers will be changed to report a higher tdp.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yup, its a conspiracy.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I agree with Avonosac that whatever "investigation" appears to be happening it will get drug out for >30 days and in the end we will get a shrug and a 'working as intended' or possibly the drivers will be changed to report a higher tdp.


The GTX 680 had a vsync stutter driver bug that took like 3 months to fix. It was completely aggravating. Their first response, "we can't reproduce this behaviour".

I hope this isn't like that again.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> The GTX 680 had a vsync stutter driver bug that took like 3 months to fix. It was completely aggravating. Their first response, "we can't reproduce this behaviour".
> 
> I hope this isn't like that again.


Thats the first thing that went into my mind when I saw that response too.


----------



## h2spartan

Man, mine comes on Tuesday of next week.....sigh....too long to wait.

I so want to be able to help. If I have the same problem as a lot of you, I will be sure to email Nvidia right away.

BTW Just a tip that someone recommended I do a while back. I'm sure most of you know about it by now but to those who dont it is worth a try. Not sure if it would have any affect on the throttling issue but you should disable it either way if you havent. In your power options within the control panel....go to advanced power settings and set "Link State Power Managenment" for PCI Express to off....


----------



## supermi

mispost sorry


----------



## DADDYDC650

You people heard it from the horses mouth. His Titan runs great without issue and either our rigs is causing the throttling or pretty much all of our Titans are defective....


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> +REP...
> 
> Great find...... Nvidia really wanted to cut down on RMA's....


I have 2 cards both throttle on more than the other, but once I add memory OC they both throttle about the same (as in badly) 1 has an ACIS of 69 and the other 710 or 71. One reaches about 92% power target the other 96%.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You people heard it from the horses mouth. His Titan runs great without issue and either our rigs is causing the throttling or pretty much all of our Titans are defective....


#rmawave


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> #rmawave


Yeah my cards are going back so I can buy those titan lightnings that will be announced at cebit. Oh wait..

I don't think there is some conspiracy I just think they tried to cut down rmas and vastly oversold the overclockability. I still get high 1100's on both my cards with a bit of bouncing down to 1150. I can live with this but it's definitely a bit of false advertising.

And I will almost surely STILL buy a third titan later. When all else fails just throw more money at the problem.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> #rmawave


+1


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yeah my cards are going back so I can buy those titan lightnings that will be announced at cebit. Oh wait..
> 
> I don't think there is some conspiracy I just think they tried to cut down rmas and vastly oversold the overclockability. I still get high 1100's on both my cards with a bit of bouncing down to 1150. I can live with this but it's definitely a bit of false advertising.
> 
> And I will almost surely STILL buy a third titan later. When all else fails just throw more money at the problem.


Here's the thing. Quite a few experience the same issue at stock. Furthermore - let's be 100% clear, this is a 1000$ part. When you buy an overclocking part from intel, you can overclock without nonsense. If you buy a 1000$ 3970X, you can do whatever the hell you want without artificial limitations.

With all that being said, the absolute biggest issue is consistency. There is no absolute method for preventing throttle on the Titan, as GPU boost 2.0 doesn't make any sense. GPU boost 1.0 was straightforward: keep temps below 70C to prevent throttle. That is proving to not be the case with Titan.

Even though the card is an absolute beast at stock, the overclocking / throttling situation is bothersome IMO when you consider the cost of the card. Too bad MSI can't make a lightning version


----------



## Gregster

Any brain boxes out there can modify the inf file to allow me to put the 313.95 drivers with my Titans?

Or is this not possible?

Not sure if anything else is needed?

I have attatched the inf file

nv_disp.zip 18k .zip file


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Here's the thing. Quite a few experience the same issue at stock. Furthermore - let's be 100% clear, this is a 1000$ part. When you buy an overclocking part from intel, you can overclock without nonsense. If you buy a 1000$ 3970X, you can do whatever the hell you want without artificial limitations.
> 
> With all that being said, the absolute biggest issue is consistency. There is no absolute method for preventing throttle on the Titan, as GPU boost 2.0 doesn't make any sense. GPU boost 1.0 was straightforward: keep temps below 70C to prevent throttle. That is proving to not be the case with Titan.
> 
> Even though the card is an absolute beast at stock, the overclocking / throttling situation is bothersome IMO when you consider the cost of the card. Too bad MSI can't make a lightning version


Don't disagree with any of that. Boost 2.0 is a black box and overclockability was vastly oversold. I have posted in the nvidia thread but once I get my loop finished whenever backplates are in stock I will go back to just playing games. I hope progress is made on nvidia's end but I'm not going to hold my breath that anything might happen soon.

Who knows.


----------



## d3v0

Running MSI AB 3.0.0 Beta 6. No Temperature target? odd.

Edit: woot: first 3dmark 11 score X4959


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Nice! From that post, email reports to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> With all specific details. Which BIOS, which overclocking software, Manuel is also asking for users to upload a copy of their BIOS to that email address.
> 
> Remember guys, the more detailed you are with screenshots the better.


I of course think we should do this, but I tried several bios's and none had any effect even ones from cards that do not throttle ... I doubt that will tell them a thing! It comes down to the hardware


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I have 2 cards both throttle on more than the other, but once I add memory OC they both throttle about the same (as in badly) 1 has an ACIS of 69 and the other 710 or 71. One reaches about 92% power target the other 96%.


This is what worries me about sending in a card for an RMA. What are the odds that you got two "bad" cards?

That really makes me think that its some sort of compatibility issue but what could it be? We have entirely different chipsets. I've seen people with z77 and x78 boards with working cards. What other similarities do our systems have that could effect the video card?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Here's the thing. Quite a few experience the same issue at stock. Furthermore - let's be 100% clear, this is a 1000$ part. When you buy an overclocking part from intel, you can overclock without nonsense. If you buy a 1000$ 3970X, you can do whatever the hell you want without artificial limitations.
> 
> With all that being said, the absolute biggest issue is consistency. There is no absolute method for preventing throttle on the Titan, as GPU boost 2.0 doesn't make any sense. GPU boost 1.0 was straightforward: keep temps below 70C to prevent throttle. That is proving to not be the case with Titan.
> 
> Even though the card is an absolute beast at stock, the overclocking / throttling situation is bothersome IMO when you consider the cost of the card. Too bad MSI can't make a lightning version


+ 1,000,000


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> This is what worries me about sending in a card for an RMA. What are the odds that you got two "bad" cards?
> 
> That really makes me think that its some sort of compatibility issue but what could it be? We have entirely different chipsets. I've seen people with z77 and x78 boards with working cards. What other similarities do our systems have that could effect the video card?


I say the odds of 2 "bad cards" are quite high! ... the cards have similarities but are not identical! Until I start raising the ram speed one card throttles MUCH less than the other ...

Most other people on there that have tried multiple cards have found some throttle more than others or not at all , on the same system.
The more I see the more I am thinking hardware based (on the card) not compatibility with the rest of the system.


----------



## Nemessss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Here's the thing. Quite a few experience the same issue at stock. Furthermore - let's be 100% clear, this is a 1000$ part. When you buy an overclocking part from intel, you can overclock without nonsense. If you buy a 1000$ 3970X, you can do whatever the hell you want without artificial limitations.
> 
> With all that being said, the absolute biggest issue is consistency. There is no absolute method for preventing throttle on the Titan, as GPU boost 2.0 doesn't make any sense. GPU boost 1.0 was straightforward: keep temps below 70C to prevent throttle. That is proving to not be the case with Titan.
> 
> Even though the card is an absolute beast at stock, the overclocking / throttling situation is bothersome IMO when you consider the cost of the card. Too bad MSI can't make a lightning version


why http://videocardz.com/39939/msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling http://wccftech.com/msi-set-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-cebit-2013/


----------



## Rapid7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Finally got the titan hooked up and I am looking into overclocking; except the latest version of MSI afterburner (2.3.1) doesnt have voltage unlocked for Titan, even though I selected it in the settings. I know in the old days you had to modify the config file in notepad, but I thought Titan was "made for overclocking" haha. Am I just missing something?
> 
> Running WHQL forceware 314.09 - any help?
> 
> Edit: woot: first 3dmark 11 score X4959


You need to use the 3.0.0 Beta 6 version of MSI Afterburner.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I say the odds of 2 "bad cards" are quite high! ... the cards have similarities but are not identical! Until I start raising the ram speed one card throttles MUCH less than the other ...
> 
> Most other people on there that have tried multiple cards have found some throttle more than others or not at all , on the same system.
> The more I see the more I am thinking hardware based (on the card) not compatibility with the rest of the system.


Then again we've seen people with four cards that don't throttle. The vast majority of people on Anand have no issue apparently. That seems to be the case on most other forums. I really think that since there is more traffic here and the effected users are obviously going to be more vocal that it appears more widespread than it really is.

I'm thinking that whatever is causing the throttle could effect some cards more than others.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> why http://videocardz.com/39939/msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling http://wccftech.com/msi-set-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-cebit-2013/


I don't give anything about that cooler all I really care for is no throttling no power limit and and the option to set high voltages.
My gtx570 had a variance of almost 0.2V and that was reference this however has 0.05...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> why http://videocardz.com/39939/msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling http://wccftech.com/msi-set-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-cebit-2013/


I don't give anything about that cooler all I really care for is no throttling no power limit and and the option to set high voltages.
My gtx570 had a variance of almost 0.2V and that was reference this however has 0.05...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> why http://videocardz.com/39939/msi-preparing-geforce-gtx-titan-with-twinfrozr-cooling http://wccftech.com/msi-set-unveil-geforce-gtx-titan-lightning-edition-graphics-card-cebit-2013/


Cebit has 1 day left and there's been absolutely 0 sightings of any such titan card. They were rumors started from a bad translation of an article. Who knows if a real lightning will ever come.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Cebit has 1 day left and there's been absolutely 0 sightings of any such titan card. They were rumors started from a bad translation of an article. Who knows if a real lightning will ever come.


There won't be a Lightning Titan just like there was no Lightning 690.

Just another couple sites posting false rumors for page hits.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Then again we've seen people with four cards that don't throttle. The vast majority of people on Anand have no issue apparently. That seems to be the case on most other forums. I really think that since there is more traffic here and the effected users are obviously going to be more vocal that it appears more widespread than it really is.
> 
> I'm thinking that whatever is causing the throttle could effect some cards more than others.


I might dust off my wifes old AMD 1050t build and throw a titan in ... I have full confidence it will still throttle. For one card to be consistant between pcie slot, windows install's bios flashes etc in one machine and another card different in the same machine leads one to conclude the likely hood of the card being the cultprit quite high!

Now the best test is to put a known working non throttling card into a system that is known to have some throttle ... and known working card in system which had a card that once housed a throttling card...

now what if those cards still behave how they always have? is it still just a compatibility issue? No it is not, and in fact with people who have some cards that do and do not throttle and some more than others in the SAME multi gpu system I really see it as a hardware issue ... yes the drivers detect the APP and then impose some power limiting on the cards but due to some flaw in the design (or design of the design to account for a weak VRM design and or VERY low binned chips) those drivers then cause massive throttling in many cards, moderate on others an no throttling in the few remaining.

Though this does describe what you say it does not rule out defective cards or a driver design made to work with a puny vrm/low binned leaky chips... and regardless on what variation on that description this is, it is not we were told the Titan was going to be.....

"remember the $1000 unlocked unthusiasts gpu, the one that was made because of and based on our requests for voltage and overclocking"


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I might dust off my wifes old AMD 1050t build and throw a titan in ... I have full confidence it will still throttle. For one card to be consistant between pcie slot, windows install's bios flashes etc in one machine and another card different in the same machine leads one to conclude the likely hood of the card being the cultprit quite high!


You have to do it, for science!


----------



## damstr

I want to flash my vanilla Titan to my sc evga bios can do that using the same flash method as for the 680 Lightning?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> This is what worries me about sending in a card for an RMA. What are the odds that you got two "bad" cards?
> 
> *That really makes me think that its some sort of compatibility issue* but what could it be? We have entirely different chipsets. I've seen people with z77 and x78 boards with working cards. What other similarities do our systems have that could effect the video card?


There is no reason for you to draw this conclusion from the evidence we have seen. You yourself explain why this would't cause it. These are people with very similar systems 2500k, 8350, 2700k, 3570k, 3770k, 3820, 3930k and etc.. etc... on the similar motherboards. This does not prove there is a compatibility issue, this proves that the ISSUE lies with the card itself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Then again we've seen people with four cards that don't throttle. The vast majority of people on Anand have no issue apparently. That seems to be the case on most other forums. I really think that since there is more traffic here and the effected users are obviously going to be more vocal that it appears more widespread than it really is.
> 
> I'm thinking that whatever is causing the throttle could effect some cards more than others.


Again, wrong conclusion for evidence presented. SLI rarely puts cards to 100% utilization, this is when throttling happens when cards start to approach max performance. If the clocks are not at the limit, whatever is actually setting it, then there won't be throttling.


----------



## supermi

I called EVGA forgot the name of the guy I spoke with.

He said to make a ticket and email links to posts with pertanent information like how to recreate the issue or my "voltage, core, memory relationship test".
If any one here wants to do that go for it ...

I might , but I get the impression EVGA is waiting on a response from NVIDIA so not sure there is much EVGA can or will do on their own or how much they can/will pressure nvidia for some resolution to this.

Think I am gonna finally try my titans for surround gaming and try my wifes old rig if I have a chance, afriad her stock 1050t will limit the card even with valley lol and her MB is not made for overclocking either.


----------



## Levesque

Can someone just post or send me the original EVGA BIOS?

Thank you.


----------



## MaxOC

PSA: Zotac in stock at newegg.ca for $999.99


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> There is no reason for you to draw this conclusion from the evidence we have seen. You yourself explain why this would't cause it. These are people with very similar systems 2500k, 8350, 2700k, 3570k, 3770k, 3820, 3930k and etc.. etc... on the similar motherboards. This does not prove there is a compatibility issue, this proves that the ISSUE lies with the card itself.
> Again, wrong conclusion for evidence presented.


Yeah, ok. There are a lot of things that could cause a compatibility issue.
Quote:


> SLI rarely puts cards to 100% utilization, this is when throttling happens when cards start to approach max performance. If the clocks are not at the limit, whatever is actually setting it, then there won't be throttling.


You missed my point entirely.

I feel that I've explained both of these points enough. I'm not going to bother repeating myself. Sitting here all pissed off, complaining isn't going to help find a solution.


----------



## maarten12100

ManuelG just stated
"Thanks for the updated information. I think we may have a repro. I'll report back once I have further information. "

He might have seen my post about it being better for the company not to cover up or silence people after all







(or not)


----------



## h2spartan

ManuelG said:Thanks for the updated information. I think we may have a repro. I'll report back once I have further information.

Yay! this is both bad and good news! We may have been sold defective merchandise but at least they now recognize there is an issue.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, ok. There are a lot of things that could cause a compatibility issue.
> You missed my point entirely.
> 
> I feel that I've explained both of these points enough. I'm not going to bother repeating myself. Sitting here all pissed off, complaining isn't going to help find a solution.


There are many things which can cause compatibility issues, and the lowest common denominator is the titan. I didn't _miss_ your point, I disregarded it as false.

Frankly, you have tried multiple times to explain it, but I think your conclusions are wrong and illogical. I was hoping you would notice how you're drawing the wrong conclusions from the evidence. Regardless, it isn't intended as a personal attack. I think it is actually more likely to get a favorable response from NVidia with outrage and threatening their bottom line, than pandering to their nicer side.

They have already shown they don't care much for the enthusiast market, they have the best chips and therefor the highest are on their side for now, but they hold no delusions that enthusiasts are brand loyal. They have the performance now, so they have us as customers now, while they have the top spot they will milk us for our money and lie to us about what they are selling to jack the price up a bit more.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> ManuelG said:Thanks for the updated information. I think we may have a repro. I'll report back once I have further information.
> 
> Yay! this is both bad and good news! We may have been sold defective merchandise but at least they now recognize there is an issue.


That is what I just said


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That is what I just said


OH! you had to beat me to it, didnt you?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Avonosac, I'm just going to add you to my ignore list.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> ManuelG said:Thanks for the updated information. I think we may have a repro. I'll report back once I have further information.
> 
> Yay! this is both bad and good news! We may have been sold defective merchandise but at least they now recognize there is an issue.


It may be there are just differences at the hardware level, that they can patch with a bios so it works as it should. You never know, it could be an easy fix if they do find something. Lets hope it is easy and doesn't require card exchanges, since it's already a PITA to get a Titan as it is.

edit: or even at driver level if possible. Hopefully we find out soon.


----------



## d33r

So does the Titan still haul major ace and destroy everything even with down throttling issues? I managed to secure one from newegg in my checkout box. Im deciding either Titan or 690 as my upgrade that will have to hold me over for a few years to come....

what should i do?

EDIT , darn newegg removed it from my cart now it sold out again, it was asus model, i kind of want evga ...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> So does the Titan still haul major ace and destroy everything even with down throttling issues? I managed to secure one from newegg in my checkout box. Im deciding either Titan or 690 as my upgrade that will have to hold me over for a few years to come....
> 
> what should i do?


Get the Titan, I feel confident they will correct these throttling issues because I believe they are more driver related than anything else. The Titan still is good enough to destroy most game at stock. Plus, it seems more future proofed with the 384 bit bus and the extra memory.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> So does the Titan still haul major ace and destroy everything even with down throttling issues? I managed to secure one from newegg in my checkout box. Im deciding either Titan or 690 as my upgrade that will have to hold me over for a few years to come....
> 
> what should i do?
> 
> EDIT , darn newegg removed it from my cart now it sold out again, it was asus model, i kind of want evga ...


There's a good chance that happens every time to wait and debate if you should checkout or not. Make up your mind before you hunt for a card.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Get the Titan, I feel confident they will correct these throttling issues because I believe they are more driver related than anything else. The Titan still is good enough to destroy most game at stock. Plus, it seems more future proofed with the 384 bit bus and the extra memory.


darn newegg removed it from my cart as i was holding it hostage for too long







guess ill have to wait and see what ends up happening anyway...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> darn newegg removed it from my cart as i was holding it hostage for too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess ill have to wait and see what ends up happening anyway...


Go buy off the EVGA site as they seem to have their stock replenished more frequently. That's where I snagged mine!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> So does the Titan still haul major ace and destroy everything even with down throttling issues? I managed to secure one from newegg in my checkout box. Im deciding either Titan or 690 as my upgrade that will have to hold me over for a few years to come....
> 
> what should i do?
> 
> EDIT , darn newegg removed it from my cart now it sold out again, it was asus model, i kind of want evga ...


They are identical.

If titan does not end up being a failure, and Nvidia actually opens up the drivers / bios so we can use the card as they advertised. I would say titan, it has a larger buffer, and 2 of them in SLI will carry you further into the future than 2 690s in SLI.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> So does the Titan still haul major ace and destroy everything even with down throttling issues? I managed to secure one from newegg in my checkout box. Im deciding either Titan or 690 as my upgrade that will have to hold me over for a few years to come....
> 
> what should i do?
> 
> EDIT , darn newegg removed it from my cart now it sold out again, it was asus model, i kind of want evga ...


The way I see it, the throttling is an annoyance, but even with that a Titan at 1100Mhz (seems to be the average gpu boost) is still a monster of a card. Personally I wouldn't consider the throttling such a big issue that would make you not buying it. The extra 50-100Mhz you can get with a proper gpu boost in my opinion will not make much of a difference in games. Just my 2c.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I wish that my card could hit 1100mhz consistently.

You've got to remember that if you are effected with this issue the difference between your card and something like a 680 lightning at half of its price is much smaller than you'll see in reviews. Its no small issue to me.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> The way I see it, the throttling is an annoyance, but even with that a Titan at 1100Mhz (seems to be the average gpu boost) is still a monster of a card. Personally I wouldn't consider the throttling such a big issue that would make you not buying it. The extra 50-100Mhz you can get with a proper gpu boost in my opinion will not make much of a difference in games. Just my 2c.


Um... you're not getting the problem with that, most people are forsaking any memory OCs to get to 1100mhz which isn't even stable. Most are having to do this with ~.05v less on the ridiculously limited "Voltage unlocked!!!" range we're given. 1100mhz is nice, but you also need more memory bandwidth to see better performance.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Um... you're not getting the problem with that, most people are forsaking any memory OCs to get to 1100mhz which isn't even stable. Most are having to do this with ~.05v less on the ridiculously limited "Voltage unlocked!!!" range we're given. 1100mhz is nice, but you also need more memory bandwidth to see better performance.


Yep. $1000 is definitely enthusiast market and with that price, one would expect enthusiast features.....and not all these silly over clocking limitations.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> They are identical.
> 
> If titan does not end up being a failure, and Nvidia actually opens up the drivers / bios so we can use the card as they advertised. I would say titan, it has a larger buffer, and 2 of them in SLI will carry you further into the future than 2 690s in SLI.


yes i know they are exact same card, but they come with different gpu monitoring software dont they?

I think i would like to have a Mars 3 8gb gtx690


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> ManuelG just stated
> "Thanks for the updated information. I think we may have a repro. I'll report back once I have further information. "
> 
> He might have seen my post about it being better for the company not to cover up or silence people after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or not)


I'm hoping the throttling issue could be addressed with a new driver.

Not that I mind RMA'ing my Titan, since it also has some coil whine, as the shop that I bought it from says they'll be willing to replace it for me.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> yes i know they are exact same card, but they come with different gpu monitoring software dont they?
> 
> I think i would like to have a Mars 3 8gb gtx690


Precision is out there and available, so is Afterburner, and GPU suck erm.. Tweak. I'm using Afterburner beta 6, and I think most people here are on that version right now.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Precision is out there and available, so is Afterburner, and GPU suck erm.. Tweak. I'm using Afterburner beta 6, and I think most people here are on that version right now.


oh thanks, i guess i just wasent ready to pull the trigger on a thousand dollar card yet when i had the chance...just made 1k last week from my new job but guess i want to save up some bank roll first ...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> oh thanks, i guess i just wasent ready to pull the trigger on a thousand dollar card yet when i had the chance...just made 1k last week from my new job but guess i want to save up some bank roll first ...


Probably a good idea. I wouldn't go for broke on a graphics card


----------



## RJT

They crush all other 2-way sli setups by a significant margin...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> yes i know they are exact same card, but they come with different gpu monitoring software dont they?
> 
> I think i would like to have a Mars 3 8gb gtx690


I would like the real Mars 3 12GB GTX Titan however housing 500W+ on a single card would either require a waterblock ore a huge highly efficient heatsink 3slots probz.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> oh thanks, i guess i just wasent ready to pull the trigger on a thousand dollar card yet when i had the chance...just made 1k last week from my new job but guess i want to save up some bank roll first ...


If you want to get it and cards like Titan which pretty much are all standard, go for EVGA as their service is next to nothing. You dont have to be someone special to get special treatment.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> If you want to get it and cards like Titan which pretty much are all standard, go for EVGA as their service is next to nothing. You dont have to be someone special to get special treatment.


Yup yup. Bought most of my cards from EVGA and generally I have not had to contact them but when I did have an issue, they were always very accommodating.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> If you want to get it and cards like Titan which pretty much are all standard, go for EVGA as their service is next to nothing. You dont have to be someone special to get special treatment.


Yea thats what i have heard that evga is better support care thats why iv always wanted an evga card especially when they used to have life time warrenty but now they changed that to only 3 years i think... Iv read bad things about Asus with graphics cards and support, i only like asus for mainboards and even then its a hit or miss.

To Maarten12100, there was a real Asus Mars 3 690 8gb card, they just never released it..


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> oh thanks, i guess i just wasent ready to pull the trigger on a thousand dollar card yet when i had the chance...just made 1k last week from my new job but guess i want to save up some bank roll first ...


Good on you for having more willpower than most of us. I changed my mind about 6 times but this was already after I impulse bought 2 titans.









Even with the throttling (provided you don't get a horrible card that even throttles at stock) they're awesome and I'm keeping them.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Yea thats what i have heard that evga is better support care thats why iv always wanted an evga card especially when they used to have life time warrenty but now they changed that to only 3 years i think... Iv read bad things about Asus with graphics cards and support, i only like asus for mainboards and even then its a hit or miss.
> 
> To Maarten12100, there was a real Asus Mars 3 690 8gb card, they just never released it..


I have 6 evga cards and I had to contact them only once and they were really really good about getting tings done. With EVGA you dont have to fight to prove your point.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Yea thats what i have heard that evga is better support care thats why iv always wanted an evga card especially when they used to have life time warrenty but now they changed that to only 3 years i think... Iv read bad things about Asus with graphics cards and support, i only like asus for mainboards and even then its a hit or miss.
> 
> To Maarten12100, there was a real Asus Mars 3 690 8gb card, they just never released it..


Well that is a shame though expected Nvidia with their lockdown no non ref design bullcrap it doesn't make sense form consumer perspective.


----------



## virus86

Has anyone overclocked 3 monitors hooked up on the Titan. My 3 main monitors are hooked up via the two DVIs and the DP port. My HDTV is plugged into the HDMI. When I go into the settings to OC the monitor, I see Monitor 0 and Monitor 1. DVI only?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> So does the Titan still haul major ace and destroy everything even with down throttling issues? I managed to secure one from newegg in my checkout box. Im deciding either Titan or 690 as my upgrade that will have to hold me over for a few years to come....
> 
> what should i do?
> 
> EDIT , darn newegg removed it from my cart now it sold out again, it was asus model, i kind of want evga ...


Get the EVGA Superclocked if you can. I love this card. It really screams even with my older X58 system running PCI-E v2 and an i7 950. I can't wait until I save up enough to get a new mobo and processor! A few pages back I posted some scores that really destroy Heaven and Valley.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have 6 evga cards and I had to contact them only once and they were really really good about getting tings done. With EVGA you dont have to fight to prove your point.


Very good point. I do have to say, although their hardware doesn't quite excite me like say...the MSI lightning or asus ROG stuff - EVGA CS is quite good. Every time i've called EVGA I speak to a person very quickly and it's not someone from China. Not that I have anything against that, but I don't like trying to repeat myself over and over to someone that doesn't speak fluent english. I called asus USA CS once and i'm pretty sure the guy on the other end (presumably cantonese speaking) got mad at ME for speaking english


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Good on you for having more willpower than most of us. I changed my mind about 6 times but this was already after I impulse bought 2 titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the throttling (provided you don't get a horrible card that even throttles at stock) they're awesome and I'm keeping them.


Nice i think i may end up getting a Titan later after i have money saved up in the bank because it will be a better buy since i plan on wanting to upgrade my 1920x1200 26 LCD to a 30inch dellultrasharp 2560x1600 res someday in near future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Get the EVGA Superclocked if you can. I love this card. It really screams even with my older X58 system running PCI-E v2 and an i7 950. I can't wait until I save up enough to get a new mobo and processor! A few pages back I posted some scores that really destroy Heaven and Valley.


Cool yea im still running an x58 system aswell, i7 940 quad oc 4.0ghz...i just dont like to upgrade unless it is broken, my 2nd 4870x2 crapped out on me about 2 months ago was causing major bsods with error code regarding hardware failure, now i only run 1 4870x2 and dont get the bsods anymore because i removed the dying card. My card dosent handle the new games very well anymore since it is not very powerful even thou it was the big dog on the market at the time 7 years ago when i built my system lol.

I too would like to upgrade my whole system just dont have the finance to do so. I would like a rampage 4 extreme and new gen processor but that would be another 1k dollars for the 2. One thousand dollars is alot of money to me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I tried OCing my Samsung monitor on my folding rig for fun and I got it to accept 85Hz but all the text got fuzzy for some reason. I know the refresh rate was faster because I moved a window around on screen and the norm stuttering was mostly gone but the text was unreadable. And ideas what went wrong?

On a side note, I'm done testing my Titans. I can say that on air they really don't throttle much. Both cards are capable of 1.2V to start and will eventually drop to 1.187V in benches. Speeds start at 1202MHz and then hang around 1163-1176MHz but go no lower. Only issue I really have is that trying anything beyond +129MHz for card one and +109MHz for card two will cause driver crashes...


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Very good point. I do have to say, although their hardware doesn't quite excite me like say...the MSI lightning or asus ROG stuff - EVGA CS is quite good. Every time i've called EVGA I speak to a person very quickly and it's not someone from China. Not that I have anything against that, but I don't like trying to repeat myself over and over to someone that doesn't speak fluent english. I called asus USA CS once and i'm pretty sure the guy on the other end (presumably cantonese speaking) got mad at ME for speaking english


LOL that is funny. If you are in the US then buy EVGA if possible. I remember when I first got my 690 windows wont detect it the right way (kept throwing a code 45 or 47 dont remember). Per google the fix was re-install windows and per EVGA that was a bad card their answer - as a customer you should not have to re-install windows just so you can upgrade your GPU, specially when you are upgrading from nvidia to nvidia so they sent me a new one.


----------



## ski-bum

This club needs a signature line


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> This club needs a signature line


How about this:








*The Official Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Owner's & Overclocker's Club*









Code:



Code:


[IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/0_50]The Official Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Owner's & Overclocker's Club[/URL][/B] [U][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/U]


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> On a side note, I'm done testing my Titans. I can say that on air they really don't throttle much. Both cards are capable of 1.2V to start and will eventually drop to 1.187V in benches. Speeds start at 1202MHz and then hang around 1163-1176MHz but go no lower. Only issue I really have is that trying anything beyond +129MHz for card one and +109MHz for card two will cause driver crashes...


Okay screw newegg and amazon. You should sell me your cards.









Also, the monitor thing is very YMMV, you might have luck with a lower refresh rate. I was able to get my Dell IPS panels up to 85, although to be quite honest there isn't a difference in smoothness. I don't think the internal electronics on my screens can handle the higher refresh, even though it's getting a signal for it. I've gone back to standard 60hz....(the feature works on the GTX 680 as well with custom resolutions)


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Official Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Owner's & Overclocker's Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/0_50]The Official Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Owner's & Overclocker's Club[/URL][/B] [U][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/U]


I'm in!


----------



## ski-bum

How about just *Titan*


----------



## RJT

Found this in the Nvidia forums...directed to ManuelG. Dude has nailed it:

_Straight up question. Need a direct answer.

When using manual fan of 68% or higher with the 314.09 or 314.14 drivers, on all GTX 600 products And titan products, causes massive downclocking / throttling that did not occur with prior drivers.

314.07 did not exhibit this behaviour. The new drivers are adding the fan speed to the total TDP of the card somehow, and this is complete nonsense - I have MSI lightning GTX 680s yet I cannot use 70% manual fan or higher because these drivers DOWNCLOCK MY CARDS. I use MSI afterburner and EVGA precision to monitor my GPU boost clockspeeds 24/7. At 90% or higher load, and 70% fan, my cards will max boost to 1050mhz.. My normal boost speed is well past 1300. If I revert my driver to 314.07, manual fan has NO EFFECT on boost speeds.

This is not an isolated incident. Many people at overclock.net are discussing this issue. THIS SHOULD NOT HAPPEN. PLEASE GIVE US A DIRECT ANSWER AS TO WHY THIS IS HAPPENING. MANUAL FAN 68% OR HIGHER SHOULD NOT CAUSE OUR CARDS TO DOWNCLOCK AND THROTTLE.

THIS IS A BIG ISSUE ESPECIALLY WITH TITAN CARDS.

I look forward to your DIRECT answer._


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Pretty sure that was Xoleras's comment posted on the Geforce.com forums...


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty sure that was Xoleras's comment posted on the Geforce.com forums...


Yes, you are right, sorry.

I also found this quote very interesting:

_"Now That was taken at STOCK FAN SPEED. I did the EXACT SAME TEST with FULL FAN SPEED and the card crashed right away. So, that pretty much tells me that the wattage of the fan is affecting the performance of the card - not necessarily how cool it is."_


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yes please post some pics of that hard mod *FTW 420*.
> 
> So what do you conclude after your mod? Why does your card still throttle even with more voltage?


the mod I've done edit: I should give poparamiro credit for figuring out the pin to mod from.



After the vmod I can really only conclude that the 265W power limit I've seen mentioned is a hard limit. When increasing the clocks & the voltage, something either hardware or software is throttling clocks & voltage to keep it in that 265W envelope. Unmodded I ran valley at 1228 core with the occasional drop to 1215, memory at 1800 (scored 3404). With more voltage, I have to drop the memory clock more to stop the throttle & end up with a slightly lower score (high 3300s). I can raise the core clock higher than I could before, so when running the mem at 1800 with the core at max 1254 it hits that clock a few times, spends most of it's time at 1228-1215 with the occasional drop to 1176, best score was 3417.
Leaving the memory clock at 0 I tested at 1254 & it didn't throttle, but scores were lower so I want the memory clocks...

I needs to find a way to bypass the power limit...
I'm getting ready to insulate the card & freeze it, hopefully colder yet will let it run faster/unthrottled when it needs a bit less juice than air or water can do.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> the mod I've done
> 
> 
> 
> After the vmod I can really only conclude that the 265W power limit I've seen mentioned is a hard limit. When increasing the clocks & the voltage, something either hardware or software is throttling clocks & voltage to keep it in that 265W envelope. Unmodded I ran valley at 1228 core with the occasional drop to 1215, memory at 1800 (scored 3404). With more voltage, I have to drop the memory clock more to stop the throttle & end up with a slightly lower score (high 3300s). I can raise the core clock higher than I could before, so when running the mem at 1800 with the core at max 1254 it hits that clock a few times, spends most of it's time at 1228-1215 with the occasional drop to 1176, best score was 3417.
> Leaving the memory clock at 0 I tested at 1254 & it didn't throttle, but scores were lower so I want the memory clocks...
> 
> I needs to find a way to bypass the power limit...
> I'm getting ready to insulate the card & freeze it, hopefully colder yet will let it run faster/unthrottled when it needs a bit less juice than air or water can do.


And you're running the 120% powerlimit bios?
Hope you get the hardmod done it might give us more insight.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> And you're running the 120% powerlimit bios?
> Hope you get the hardmod done it might give us more insight.


No bios flash yet, as it is now it never goes over 82 on the power target.


----------



## Gregster

Good work FTW and hope you get the volts and power working in tandem.

Braver than me by along way. Hats off to ya Sir


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> the mod I've done
> 
> 
> 
> After the vmod I can really only conclude that the 265W power limit I've seen mentioned is a hard limit. When increasing the clocks & the voltage, something either hardware or software is throttling clocks & voltage to keep it in that 265W envelope. Unmodded I ran valley at 1228 core with the occasional drop to 1215, memory at 1800 (scored 3404). With more voltage, I have to drop the memory clock more to stop the throttle & end up with a slightly lower score (high 3300s). I can raise the core clock higher than I could before, so when running the mem at 1800 with the core at max 1254 it hits that clock a few times, spends most of it's time at 1228-1215 with the occasional drop to 1176, best score was 3417.
> Leaving the memory clock at 0 I tested at 1254 & it didn't throttle, but scores were lower so I want the memory clocks...
> 
> I needs to find a way to bypass the power limit...
> I'm getting ready to insulate the card & freeze it, hopefully colder yet will let it run faster/unthrottled when it needs a bit less juice than air or water can do.


Unless my card normally throttles at way below 265W the 114% BIOS definitely helped me gain a lot of extra MHz and also lots of points in 3dm11. Can't remember the difference right now but it was very significant.


----------



## SAN-NAS

I get huge increase in performance once I dropped the memory to -500. With the fan fixed at 68 and an offset of +100 I can now get high core OC. Card will run between 1.175 - 1.200. Usually it is above 1.175 for 1189mhz, even if the power % is in the low 90%.


When I set to -200 on the memory the volts drop to 1.150 at times and rarely hit 1.200 with the same offset.


You guys need to try this, before I was getting an OC of about 70mhz less with the same offset. Still have not found the happy medium for the memory drop but is somewhere between -500 to -200.

Also, fan at 70% fixed lowers core clock and volts.

I bet I can now break 1200mhz easy....

Someone try this and report back!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Unless my card normally throttles at way below 265W the 114% BIOS definitely helped me gain a lot of extra MHz and also lots of points in 3dm11. Can't remember the difference right now but it was very significant.


I'm really not sure what it is, an overall power limit is about the only thing i can think of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> I get huge increase in performance once I dropped the memory to -500. With the fan fixed at 68 and an offset of +100 I can now get high core OC. Card will run between 1.175 - 1.200. Usually it is above 1.175 for 1189mhz, even if the power % is in the low 90%.
> 
> 
> When I set to -200 on the memory the volts drop to 1.150 at times and rarely hit 1.200 with the same offset.
> 
> 
> You guys need to try this, before I was getting an OC of about 70mhz less with the same offset. Still have not found the happy medium for the memory drop but is somewhere between -500 to -200.
> 
> Also, fan at 70% fixed lowers core clock and volts.
> 
> I bet I can now break 1200mhz easy....
> 
> Someone try this and report back!


I did find similar, lower memory clock allowed higher, more steady core clock. But the scores were worse, for me it's about the score more than the clocks.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> I get huge increase in performance once I dropped the memory to -500. With the fan fixed at 68 and an offset of +100 I can now get high core OC. Card will run between 1.175 - 1.200. Usually it is above 1.175 for 1189mhz, even if the power % is in the low 90%.
> 
> 
> When I set to -200 on the memory the volts drop to 1.150 at times and rarely hit 1.200 with the same offset.
> 
> 
> You guys need to try this, before I was getting an OC of about 70mhz less with the same offset. Still have not found the happy medium for the memory drop but is somewhere between -500 to -200.
> 
> Also, fan at 70% fixed lowers core clock and volts.
> 
> I bet I can now break 1200mhz easy....
> 
> Someone try this and report back!


We shouldn't have to downclock VRAM to get a stable overclock on a $1000+ "enthusiast" gpu... I think we need new drivers and a bios with a different power distribution/limits code. Hmmmm, maybe eliminate fan wattage draw from the total TDP calculation?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Scores are worse. Every bit of joy seems to be matched with as much frustration!

This reminds me of Apollo 13 where if you give too much of one or the other you go over your volts...maybe its new nickname should be Apollo


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> I get huge increase in performance once I dropped the memory to -500. With the fan fixed at 68 and an offset of +100 I can now get high core OC. Card will run between 1.175 - 1.200. Usually it is above 1.175 for 1189mhz, even if the power % is in the low 90%.
> 
> 
> When I set to -200 on the memory the volts drop to 1.150 at times and rarely hit 1.200 with the same offset.
> 
> 
> You guys need to try this, before I was getting an OC of about 70mhz less with the same offset. Still have not found the happy medium for the memory drop but is somewhere between -500 to -200.
> 
> Also, fan at 70% fixed lowers core clock and volts.
> 
> I bet I can now break 1200mhz easy....
> 
> Someone try this and report back!


+100mhz:



+100mhz and -200mhz memory:



Didn't do anything for me except gimp my valley score. Does seem to let me hang out at 1.2v much of the time.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well we know that the cards are capable of 1.2V sustained if the stupid bios/drivers would get out of the way and let us enjoy our cards! Its not like 1.2V is that much anyway (I regularly run 1.381V on my 7970's)....


----------



## virus86

Attempting to OC my monitors to 61Hz failed! Does it even work with surround?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just received a response from my ticket from EVGA.
Quote:


> Hello Joseph,
> 
> Nvidia is aware of these throttling issues. I have fowarded your issue to our Product Management team that is working with Nvidia to try and resolve this issue. If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us via email or by telephone.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> EVGA


----------



## Levesque

And I just sold my 4X 7970 in the last 2 days. Not sure I made a good move anymore...









Nvidia and that RMA paranoia...


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86*
> 
> Attempting to OC my monitors to 61Hz failed! Does it even work with surround?


Try them separately and save the custom res so you can select it for each, see if that works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just received a response from my ticket from EVGA.


Interesting, not sure this will be bios updatable but if it was it would be nice, that said the cards still play real nice, if I wasnt watching clock speeds in game I wouldnt know they were throttling a little bit. I'm not using overvoltage though SLI at stock 1045MHz is fine for me right now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> And I just sold my 4X 7970 in the last 2 days. Not sure I made a good move anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia and that RMA paranoia...


The cards still play really nice, plenty of power and as I said just above, if I wasnt looking at the clocks with the OSD I wouldnt know they were throttling a little.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> I get huge increase in performance once I dropped the memory to -500. With the fan fixed at 68 and an offset of +100 I can now get high core OC. Card will run between 1.175 - 1.200. Usually it is above 1.175 for 1189mhz, even if the power % is in the low 90%.
> 
> 
> When I set to -200 on the memory the volts drop to 1.150 at times and rarely hit 1.200 with the same offset.
> 
> 
> You guys need to try this, before I was getting an OC of about 70mhz less with the same offset. Still have not found the happy medium for the memory drop but is somewhere between -500 to -200.
> 
> Also, fan at 70% fixed lowers core clock and volts.
> 
> I bet I can now break 1200mhz easy....
> 
> Someone try this and report back!


This is interesting. I wonder since they are using so many chips to get us 6gb of Vram did they overdo it at the base setting of the memory speed. I remember when the previews and reviews of the Titan were coming out how many reviewers were saying that they were able to keep the memory stock speed at the same impressive speed as of the 680/690 etc. Could of they just overdone it???

Possibly the other reason this is happening is that with a negative offset on memory that is freeing up some voltage that is now being used by the GPU itself?


----------



## Stateless

Now that Nvidia or at least a representative of Nvidia (ManualG) is responding a bit about some of the issues, would it be a worthy endevour that we all decide on 2-3 benchmark programs that exhibit odd behaviour with throttling or voltage spikes and ensure that we all run these programs at the same exact settings so that everyone is testing on the same level as far as the programs go?

Sometimes, I see a someone with a complete flatline on some stuff but then realize they are using K-Boost or something etc. I just think if we use Heaven, Valley, 3dMark11, set the same Target Power, Temp, Core Offset (ignore memory for now) and then compare our notes it would be better to provide Nvidia better data?

Basically, set a baseline for testing purposes and everyone then run these tests using the same exact settings and then provide our results in screen shots. It will just need to be coordinated on what programs, settings and screen shots we need to have so that we can compare to each other.

Just a thought...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just received a response from my ticket from EVGA.


At least they acknowledge that it is an issue, and aren't claiming (yet) that it is the way it is supposed to work.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Interesting, not sure this will be bios updatable but if it was it would be nice, that said the cards still play real nice, if I wasnt watching clock speeds in game I wouldnt know they were throttling a little bit. I'm not using overvoltage though SLI at stock 1045MHz is fine for me right now!


I know what you mean but right now I'm playing Borderlands 2 with SGSSAA at 2560x1440 and its definitely playable but I really do think that a fully working Titan would have framerates right where I would want them to be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> At least they acknowledge that it is an issue, and aren't claiming (yet) that it is the way it is supposed to work.


No, they've clearly explained how gpu boost 2.0 is supposed to work and what I'm seeing isn't it. They are handling it but hopefully quickly.

I kind of pressed them a bit in a reply for an rma and asked them if I should return the card. I paid too much to be sitting on something thats not really fully functional for months. This is something that they really need to address asap imo.


----------



## xoleras

I just pulled the trigger on asus Titan's. What have I done, I don't even need them.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on asus Titan's. What have I done, I don't even need them.


Oh the "Hype" that is OCN, that's what gets me too.

Congrats on the cards!


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on asus Titan's. What have I done, I don't even need them.


Yeah, my thoughts exactly.. Wish they would hurry up and get to me!


----------



## Krysin

Planning on getting some titans for my new build, however Ive been following this thread and been paying particular attention to the various throttling issues. Do you guys think i should drop the gun now, or wait a month or two for them to identify and fix the problem? Really not sure what to do atm. Not desperate for new cards or anything, but im just thinking if its not a actual driver or program fault id hate to have to send them back to be fixed haha.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on asus Titan's. What have I done, I don't even need them.


Congrats Xoleras! It'll be nice to have the same cards as you once again!


----------



## dboythagr8

Anybody else using Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 6 and their fan profile not working? I have it set on auto and it's not going anywhere. I downloaded Precision X and it works fine on there...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> And I just sold my 4X 7970 in the last 2 days. Not sure I made a good move anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia and that RMA paranoia...


Getting the throttle issue fixed would be nice, but even when throttling, Titan is still a beast of a gpu.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's what I'm screaming! Lol, I want the throttling issue fixed but in all honesty I won't even be overclocking these beasts unless I'm benching...


----------



## Stateless

I am just worried for those of us that don't have the throttling issue and then they put out a fix and it f'ups those of us not having issues. I know it sound weird, but with the way these cards act, I would not be surprised if people having little to no issues suddenly start getting them.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on asus Titan's. What have I done, I don't even need them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Oh the "Hype" that is OCN, that's what gets me too.
> 
> Congrats on the cards!


I usually lurk at XS and there wasn't much excitement over there but when I came and checked over here it was bananas and I definitely got caught up in it.

Grats and welcome to the club.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

GPU Boost 2.0 is not for max overclock, it's made to fine tune your cards. I don't believe it's driver related. This is just how GPU boost works...

It's made to fine tune cards to get the most life out of them, biggest problem with my cards is.... GPU Boost 2.0 Once your card hits 77C, it will start to throttle. I don't care what the temp target is. Around this temp it will do it anyways...


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on asus Titan's. What have I done, I don't even *need* them.


Did you say *need*?


----------



## Fallendreams

Should i grab another titan and go SLI ?







do you think SLI GTX titan would justify for 1440p ? lol


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Should i grab another titan and go SLI ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think SLI GTX titan would justify for 1440p ? lol


Yes thats what I did.


----------



## Computer Verve

Hi all,

New guy here, I'm starting my first build and have included an Asus Titan card. Should I be excited? What do I have to look forward to?


----------



## Renairy

Im pre happy with my build, The Titan gave it an extra testicle so im happy with that !
Took some more shots.
Wish i could get the Geforce logo RED ! Anyone know who can do that ?


Spoiler: Warning: Build pictures


----------



## Sprkd1

Will the GTX TITAN's supply ever be "stable" or will they always sell out as fast as they are available?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I couldn't have justified NOT going SLI with my CF 7970's. A single Titan would've been a downgrade in sheer performance...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Will the GTX TITAN's supply ever be "stable" or will they always sell out as fast as they are available?


They absolutely will become readily available fairly soon I would think. Already Titans are showing up in stock with more regularity...


----------



## xorbe

In 3DMark11, which is the interesting result, the "Score P13021" or the "Graphics Score 16029"? It peaked at 113% for me with my own custom 116% edit on my stock EVGA firmware.

EVGA stock Titan firmware (non-OC)

original_rom.zip 131k .zip file

And modified with 116% power limit

power_116_rom.zip 131k .zip file


(I take no liability, use at your own risk!)


----------



## Sprkd1

I want the power of two GTX TITANs in SLI for 120 Hz 1080p but don't want to deal with micro-stuttering. Do any of you multi-TITAN users notice or experience any micro-stuttering?


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> In 3DMark11, which is the interesting result, the "Score P13021" or the "Graphics Score 16029"? It peaked at 113% for me with my own custom 116% edit on my stock EVGA firmware.


I am pretty sure we go by the overall score and not just the graphics score. Could be wrong though!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I couldn't have justified NOT going SLI with my CF 7970's. A single Titan would've been a downgrade in sheer performance...


Yeah i came from GTX 690. I guess people might look at that as downgrading, but to be honest its SMOOTH!. I thought my gtx 690 was smooth. Can't resist the.... grabbing another one.


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yeah i came from GTX 690. I guess people might look at that as downgrading, but to be honest its SMOOTH!. I thought my gtx 690 was smooth. Can't resist the.... grabbing another one.


Will your HX850 be sufficient for a 3930K and two GTX TITANs in SLI?


----------



## Star Forge

Hmmmm... Is it safe to say that getting the EVGA SC Version is a good bet since due to all of the throttling issues and stuff that the SC will guarantee a bit on higher clocks from the BIOS by default than the standard version? I might return my recently purchased GTX 680 and just go with this for a while in the long run.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Im still unsure to get or not a Titan with all the stuff about trottling and Bios issues.







Why Nvidia Why


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Hmmmm... Is it safe to say that getting the EVGA SC Version is a good bet since due to all of the throttling issues and stuff that the SC will guarantee a bit on higher clocks from the BIOS by default than the standard version? I might return my recently purchased GTX 680 and just go with this for a while in the long run.


Just a factory overclocked, not binned chips....


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Hmmmm... Is it safe to say that getting the EVGA SC Version is a good bet since due to all of the throttling issues and stuff that the SC will guarantee a bit on higher clocks from the BIOS by default than the standard version? I might return my recently purchased GTX 680 and just go with this for a while in the long run.


There is zero difference between all Titan cards as they are identical. Having a slightly higher factory core clock BIOS means nothing when overclocking.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Will your HX850 be sufficient for a 3930K and two GTX TITANs in SLI?


Quote:


> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> GeForce GTX Titan - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX Titan 2x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> GeForce GTX Titan 3x SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 1000~1200 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> Though we do have some reserves calculated into our recommendation remember this; if you are going to overclock the GPUs or processor, then we do advise you purchase something with some more stamina. The minute you touch voltages on the CPU or GPUs, the power draw can rise real fast and extensively.


Quote:


> Our default test system is based on a power hungry Core i7 3960X/ X79 system. This setup is overclocked to 4.6 GHz (core 1.40V). Next to that we have energy saving functions disabled for this motherboard and processor (to ensure consistent benchmark results). On average we are using a bit more than a standard PC due to higher CPU clock settings, water-cooling, additional cold cathode lights etc.


Yeah i think i will be fine.


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Yeah i think i will be fine.


Ok, nice.









By the way, you stated that you went from a GTX 690 to a single GTX TITAN and enjoy your much smoother experience despite lower fps. If you do get a second GTX TITAN, won't you be expending some of that smoothness for higher fps? I mean, you'll be getting higher fps at the cost of smoothness.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> I want the power of two GTX TITANs in SLI for 120 Hz 1080p but don't want to deal with micro-stuttering. Do any of you multi-TITAN users notice or experience any micro-stuttering?


I don't think so. I would be really glad if someone can answer your question.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hopefully I will be able to answer that this weekend once my loop is completed!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Should i grab another titan and go SLI ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think SLI GTX titan would justify for 1440p ? lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Yes thats what I did.


Same here, everything plays beautifully.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Ok, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you stated that you went from a GTX 690 to a single GTX TITAN and enjoy your much smoother experience despite lower fps. If you do get a second GTX TITAN, won't you be expending some of that smoothness for higher fps? I mean, you'll be getting higher fps at the cost of smoothness.


True. I've only heard good things about 2 way SLI Ttitan as far as Frame times/Smoothness but i haven't play with it yet so idk. Gives me something to think about.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I don't think so. I would be really glad if someone can answer your question.


I am playing at 1080p, but not 120mhz. I played some Witcher 2 and Crysis 3 with one Titan for about an hour each. Next day, I installed the 2nd Titan and played these same games again and I did not feel that the game was stuttering or less smooth than it was the day before. I also had a GTX690 and did not feel the stuttering with that card as well in most games.


----------



## harddrive123

I have a question, just installed the titan and ran the windows rating system.

The card started to make a pitchy sqweek sound, with a slight squak now and then.

It only does it under load from the stuff like direct3D and its different tests. I tested the fan control and cranked it up, the source of the noise was not the fan.

Is there some protective film I forgot to remove thats creating friction on something?

Everything seems fine except for this, and if it does it onder load I could see it getting very annoying. I'll try running games or benches to see if it happens there.


----------



## supermi

I just finally put my titans in to sli ... I am running surround monitors.

I am actually getting stutter in most games and benchmarks with the 2 cards ... not in MOH though ...

BF3, Crysis 3 and HEAVEN and VALLEY are all stuttering







I am using the BETA drivers right now, I will try the 314.09 in a little while.
Any suggestions? Running PCIE 3.0 and pc is in high performance mode control center is set to maximum performance.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I just finally put my titans in to sli ... I am running surround monitors.
> 
> I am actually getting stutter in most games and benchmarks with the 2 cards ... not in MOH though ...
> 
> BF3, Crysis 3 and HEAVEN and VALLEY are all stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the BETA drivers right now, I will try the 314.09 in a little while.
> Any suggestions? Running PCIE 3.0 and pc is in high performance mode control center is set to maximum performance.


With the exception of BF3, I have run and used all of the same programs and am not seeing any stuttering in SLI. How bad is the stuttering? When it stutters, what are the clocks running at/voltages etc?


----------



## RJT

Just finished a round of World of Tanks
- core +175; boost clock to 1202 steady
- +50 on the ram
- 1.2v steady
- temps nice peaked at 65C
- power target not achieved (prioritized) never went past 85%
- gpu usage <75%

Think I'll run some benches to test for stability.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Im at the limit now... Until i put them under water this is all my system has....


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I just finally put my titans in to sli ... I am running surround monitors.
> 
> I am actually getting stutter in most games and benchmarks with the 2 cards ... not in MOH though ...
> 
> BF3, Crysis 3 and HEAVEN and VALLEY are all stuttering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the BETA drivers right now, I will try the 314.09 in a little while.
> Any suggestions? Running PCIE 3.0 and pc is in high performance mode control center is set to maximum performance.


Bench them individually and see if one card has a significantly lower boost clock and oc'ing potential under load. I had to rma a card already because it wouldn't boost past 849MHz on stock settings. In sli it would limit the utilization of my good card and was about 100MHz behind in sli, causing stuttering, crashes, etc. Overclocking would just exacerbate the situation....


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harddrive123*
> 
> I have a question, just installed the titan and ran the windows rating system.
> 
> The card started to make a pitchy sqweek sound, with a slight squak now and then.
> 
> It only does it under load from the stuff like direct3D and its different tests. I tested the fan control and cranked it up, the source of the noise was not the fan.
> 
> Is there some protective film I forgot to remove thats creating friction on something?
> 
> Everything seems fine except for this, and if it does it onder load I could see it getting very annoying. I'll try running games or benches to see if it happens there.


there is plastic film on the plexi glass but that would not make noise

coill whine???


----------



## Stateless

My completed Rig.

Case Labs. This shot is the Left Motherboard Side


Right (Messy side) that has 2x360 Rads, 2xSamsung SSD 840pro 512gb, Pump/Res, PSU


2xGeforce Titans on EK Waterblocks - This was during leak testing and bleeding..a lot of litle air bubbles


Completed Testing and Up and Running, LED Lights on and Titans humming along.


Front view of Rig


----------



## xoleras

Welp my order is shipping soon...maybe getting it Monday?

Am I in for a hell of a ride? I hope my cards don't throttle too much, crossing fingers for the silicon lottery.


----------



## xoleras

Another question for you guys. The rumor is that Afterburner 3.0.6 beta handles throttling better than EVGA precision - I have no idea what's better, has anyone tried both?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Another question for you guys. The rumor is that Afterburner 3.0.6 beta handles throttling better than EVGA precision - I have no idea what's better, has anyone tried both?


I like them both, but I had issues with Precision when using 2 Titans in SLI. In SLI for some reason, it was only feeding one of the GPU's 1.162v regarless of the offset and power target or when it hit a higher power limit. When this same card was tested on it's own it would hit 1.187v rock solid, with a 1150mhz top speed. But once I went to SLI, for some reason this same card would not get the voltage it needed. I switched to Afterburner and the issue went away and the card is running as it should.

I always liked Precision and if I was running one card that is what I would use. It also has the K-Boost feature if you want to use that as well. I have not heard of it causing more throttling than Afterburner though.


----------



## Diverge

One possible difference between Precision and Afterburner, is that Afterburner seems like the one that gets updates and fixes first. Unwinder is the creator of Rivatuner, which all these new GPU apps are based off, and he's on the Guru3d forums, and responds to bug reports from users.

I admit I haven't been a user of EVGA's software for too long, but I don't see betas available, or as much transparency and feedback for it as you do for Afterburner at Guru3d. So maybe it's currently more up to date via the betas of Afterburner.


----------



## Renairy




----------



## RJT

So, 3Dmark11 had a good score, no throttling:

Heaven crashed with +50 offset on the ram. Reset it to stock settings and it completed fine. The fans were working real hard, so I think any type of overclock on the ram + high fans just pushes the TDP limits and causes throttling, crashes, etc. Voltage dropped as gpu utilization reached 99%.


I think I'm getting this gpuboost 2.0 figured out. Stay away from that hard TDP limit = stability and decent overclocks.


----------



## Renairy

Just changed to Afterburner and matched your score


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> GPU Boost 2.0 is not for max overclock, it's made to fine tune your cards. I don't believe it's driver related. This is just how GPU boost works...
> 
> It's made to fine tune cards to get the most life out of them, biggest problem with my cards is.... GPU Boost 2.0 Once your card hits 77C, it will start to throttle. I don't care what the temp target is. Around this temp it will do it anyways...


That's how GPU Boost 2.0 SHOULD work, but not how it is working currently. Many of our cards throttle even at low temps, like 60C, even if fan is below 60%. Temp has absolutely *no* affect on throttling on my card.

I could put my computer out in the snow and run benches with the fan at 30%, and temps at 40C, and it would still throttle the same. How do I know? Because that's basically what I did! I opened my window, got my room so cold I couldn't be in it.. and tested this theory a few days ago. 30% fan, temps always stayed below 60C, and I still throttle on both stock and overclocked by about 80-100MHz. Everything was under the limits I had set.

GPU Boost 2.0 is flawed or broken currently (at least on some cards). My card has 77% ASIC, which seems higher than average, and throttles a ton no matter what you do.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> That's how GPU Boost 2.0 SHOULD work, but not how it is working currently. Many of our cards throttle even at low temps, like 60C, even if fan is below 60%. Temp has absolutely *no* affect on throttling on my card.
> 
> I could put my computer out in the snow and run benches with the fan at 30%, and temps at 40C, and it would still throttle the same. How do I know? Because that's basically what I did! I opened my window, got my room so cold I couldn't be in it.. and tested this theory a few days ago. 30% fan, temps always stayed below 60C, and I still throttle on both stock and overclocked by about 80-100MHz. Everything was under the limits I had set.
> 
> GPU Boost 2.0 is flawed or broken currently (at least on some cards). My card has 77% ASIC, which seems higher than average, and throttles a ton no matter what you do.


That's correct & maybe i should've been more precise. I set my temp target @ 90c. However, both my cards start to throttle @ 77c. GPU Boost is the problem & this is the reson why our cards are throttling. I don't think it has anything to do with the drivers....

I think both my cards are capable of 15,000 Marks, even with throttling.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> With the exception of BF3, I have run and used all of the same programs and am not seeing any stuttering in SLI. How bad is the stuttering? When it stutters, what are the clocks running at/voltages etc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Bench them individually and see if one card has a significantly lower boost clock and oc'ing potential under load. I had to rma a card already because it wouldn't boost past 849MHz on stock settings. In sli it would limit the utilization of my good card and was about 100MHz behind in sli, causing stuttering, crashes, etc. Overclocking would just exacerbate the situation....


I did not notice stuttering with single cards on 1080p , I am now running surround vision with 2 cards... actually cards are boosting almost the same and usually staying at 1.2 and 1.75v mostly at 1.2v and staying at 1163mhz though one does go down a bin or 2 some times ...

A friend recomended a fresh windows install and that is what I will try tomorrow (a seperate HDD with WIN7) my ssd's are full of the OS WIN 8 and games etc so I will test on a HDD first ...
Not nearly as much throttling in SLI even with memory OC it is pretty tame but I think that might have to due with usage fluctuating between 70% -97% on both cards probably the cause of the stutter as well.

Tried my CPU at 4.7 and 5.0ghz and ram at 1600mhz and 1866mhz respectively no change ... changed drivers ... time to change OS







open to other suggestions!!! Choppiness makes the titans not feel much different than my HIGHLY overclocked 680's did 1400mzh and 7200mhz clocks.

I will update you guys when I try the new os!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> That's correct & maybe i should've been more precise. I set my temp target @ 90c. However, both my cards start to throttle @ 77c. GPU Boost is the problem & this is the reson why our cards are throttling. I don't think it has anything to do with the drivers....
> 
> I think both my cards are capable of 15,000 Marks, even with throttling.


you need to use the new version of 3dmark 11 for accurate comparisons


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> you need to use the new version of 3dmark 11 for accurate comparisons


V1.04?... I thought I updated it already...

EDIT I am on 1.04


----------



## Cheesemaster

Took my first trip through the valley! Man was and is stunning really pretty!... sounds like bucket head on the piano.. here is the results from my first spin thru!


----------



## emett

Gee cheese, why so low?


----------



## RR09SS

I modded my Evga Titan to the 114% bios. card loves to run at "stock" with +38 on the voltage. no throttling during a whole run of heaven 4.0.

clock stayed at 1071 voltage stayed at 1.187. i have tested at higher clocks, but then i get voltage fluctuations, and that in turn causes my clock speed to drop. if we could mod the voltage to stay at say 1.2 that would probably fix alot of the throttling we are seeing.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Really tired and I just got done with the epic build... here is a shotty pic.. lol


Officially jealous of those!


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Took my first trip through the valley! Man was and is stunning really pretty!... sounds like bucket head on the piano.. here is the results from my first spin thru!


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Took my first trip through the valley! Man was and is stunning really pretty!... sounds like bucket head on the piano.. here is the results from my first spin thru!


4x titans ???
That is absolutely disgusting

In Australia, that would cost $5200

With that money, you can feed half of Ethiopia for 4 weeks.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Anyone know why I'm getting this in FireStrike? I've switched drivers, uninstalled FireStrike...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Im pre happy with my build, The Titan gave it an extra testicle so im happy with that !
> Took some more shots.
> Wish i could get the Geforce logo RED ! Anyone know who can do that ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Build pictures


Nope the leds emit a certain light wave which you can't change as these are solid leds but you can change them with red ones.


----------



## maarten12100

Can somebody with a high quality titan test this bios:

asus base ofset.zip 229k .zip file


I have changed the baseclock to 1100Mhz the boost clock to 1300Mhz and the boost limit to 1515Mhz as most of us know it can't throttle a base clock btw this is a 150% powerlimit bios no voltage unlock though.

Wish I had myself a Titan already


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> GPU Boost 2.0 is not for max overclock, it's made to fine tune your cards. I don't believe it's driver related. This is just how GPU boost works...
> 
> It's made to fine tune cards to get the most life out of them, biggest problem with my cards is.... GPU Boost 2.0 Once your card hits 77C, it will start to throttle. I don't care what the temp target is. Around this temp it will do it anyways...


Again, that's not the way the Nvidia rep explained boost 2.0

He said boost 1.0 was based on temperature only and from experience, throttling occured starting at 70c.

He said boost 2.0 would allow us to set a temperature target and allow us higher clock and voltage until that target is reached and the card would throttle itself back.



As you can see in that photo as Nvidia explained to techpowerup, no throttle until temp target of 80c was reached.

My card does not work that way. I get clock and voltage throttle starting in the 60s benching regardless of what my temp target is set at.

What's the point of putting in a voltage EULA when I can't use it anyway. Set it at 1.2 at it's 1.15 shortly after.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Can somebody with a high quality titan test this bios:
> 
> asus base ofset.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have changed the baseclock to 1100Mhz the boost clock to 1300Mhz and the boost limit to 1515Mhz as most of us know it can't throttle a base clock btw this is a 150% powerlimit bios no voltage unlock though.
> 
> Wish I had myself a Titan already


trying it now


----------



## ski-bum

Anyone try the drivers released by Asus ?
I was wondering why they're driver is version 313.93 not 314.09.
I know Asus is slow updating their drivers, but they released this one at the same time as the other.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Again, that's not the way the Nvidia rep explained boost 2.0
> 
> He said boost 1.0 was based on temperature only and from experience, throttling occured starting at 70c.
> 
> He said boost 2.0 would allow us to set a temperature target and allow us higher clock and voltage until that target is reached and the card would throttle itself back.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in that photo as Nvidia explained to techpowerup, no throttle until temp target of 80c was reached.
> 
> My card does not work that way. I get clock and voltage throttle starting in the 60s benching regardless of what my temp target is set at.
> 
> What's the point of putting in a voltage EULA when I can't use it anyway. Set it at 1.2 at it's 1.15 shortly after.


Exactly, both of mine starts to throttle @ 77c. The only time my cards doesn't throttle before it hits temp target is stock. If I apply any kind of massive overclock. They will throttle. Nvidia made this card to be the fastest & the most durable. I rather mine be an all out powerhouse... It needs to be more user defined far as voltages & overclocking.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Anyone try the drivers released by Asus ?
> I was wondering why they're driver is version 313.93 not 314.09.
> I know Asus is slow updating their drivers, but they released this one at the same time as the other.


Would love to know more about this.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Can somebody with a high quality titan test this bios:
> 
> asus base ofset.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have changed the baseclock to 1100Mhz the boost clock to 1300Mhz and the boost limit to 1515Mhz as most of us know it can't throttle a base clock btw this is a 150% powerlimit bios no voltage unlock though.
> 
> Wish I had myself a Titan already


Uh.. so your base clock is faulty lol.

Base clock was like 700mhz, with a BOOST of around 1006mhz:



Unfortunately, same throtlling at higher speeds. Mine doesn't seem to give a damn about temps - it will throttle down 13mhz at 70C and then go back up 26mhz at 73C



Crappy part is that TPD never goes above 100% even though this modded bios has it at %150 max..


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Uh.. so your base clock is faulty lol.
> 
> Base clock was like 700mhz, with a BOOST of around 1006mhz:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, same throtlling at higher speeds. Mine doesn't seem to give a damn about temps - it will throttle down 13mhz at 70C and then go back up 26mhz at 73C
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy part is that TPD never goes above 100% even though this modded bios has it at %150 max..


That is too bad well will experiment further once I get myself one of those babies.


----------



## harddrive123

Anyone else get what appears to be coil whine on this card in benchmarking or heavy load?

It appears to work fine otherwise.


----------



## pilouk

Hey guys, i'm trying to overclock my gtx titan with EVGA precisionX. I'm using Linus tech clock chart for the titan which is right here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmLKAgEko3SAdHFtby1jNTFvaTF2UHhaMzdMQ0FNM2c&usp=sharing#gid=0. When i'm starting the stress test on EVGA OC scannerX i have an error : "The NVIDIA OpenGL driver lost connection with the display driver due to exceeding the Windows Time-Out limit"
I don't understand why !!


----------



## maarten12100

I have done a little more tweaking maxed the voltage to 1212.5mv I forget that clocks should be adjusted in phases of 13Mhz at a time.

evga 285w.zip 229k .zip file

Hope this one works


----------



## Levesque

My 2 Titans are throttling when they reach around 78-79 Celsius.

My waterblocks will be here monday. But I'm sure it won't make a big difference since boost 2.0 doesn't seems to work with temp only like it was advertized... There is something else inducing the throttling, not temp only...


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I have done a little more tweaking maxed the voltage to 1212.5mv I forget that clocks should be adjusted in phases of 13Mhz at a time.
> 
> evga 285w.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> Hope this one works


ill try it here soon


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harddrive123*
> 
> Anyone else get what appears to be coil whine on this card in benchmarking or heavy load?
> 
> It appears to work fine otherwise.


I can't really put my card under a heavy load.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I have done a little more tweaking maxed the voltage to 1212.5mv I forget that clocks should be adjusted in phases of 13Mhz at a time.
> 
> evga 285w.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> Hope this one works


Can you raise the power limit of that one to 300W+?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I have done a little more tweaking maxed the voltage to 1212.5mv I forget that clocks should be adjusted in phases of 13Mhz at a time.
> 
> evga 285w.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> Hope this one works
> 
> 
> 
> ill try it here soon
Click to expand...

Looking forward to your results. I'm not going to be home for a while so I can't do any testing today.

Anyone that wants a bit better performance, switch to the "winningbios.rom" that was posted many pages back by FTW420. I flashed one of my cards to it to test and get a bit less throttling on it than the one that's not flashed. It's not perfect, but it is definitely an improvement. I recommend everyone switch to that bIOS until a better one comes along.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I can't really put my card under a heavy load.


What brand of Titan did you get? Was it EVGA?

I hope my asus cards are good







*crosses fingers* I'm still completely baffled as to why so many cards throttle yet there are reports of some not throttling at all. Guess i'll dive in head first and see what my cards bring.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harddrive123*
> 
> I have a question, just installed the titan and ran the windows rating system.
> 
> The card started to make a pitchy sqweek sound, with a slight squak now and then.
> 
> It only does it under load from the stuff like direct3D and its different tests. I tested the fan control and cranked it up, the source of the noise was not the fan.
> 
> Is there some protective film I forgot to remove thats creating friction on something?
> 
> Everything seems fine except for this, and if it does it onder load I could see it getting very annoying. I'll try running games or benches to see if it happens there.


That sounds like coil whine, that is very much worth an RMA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> What brand of Titan did you get? Was it EVGA?
> 
> I hope my asus cards are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *crosses fingers* I'm still completely baffled as to why so many cards throttle yet there are reports of some not throttling at all. Guess i'll dive in head first and see what my cards bring.


Most people aren't going to be paying that much attention. I outlined it on Geforce.com it is beastly enough where people aren't going to be upset about having a card not reach specifications. I've already had 3-4 people try to troll me there saying "its strong enough" or something similar.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I have done a little more tweaking maxed the voltage to 1212.5mv I forget that clocks should be adjusted in phases of 13Mhz at a time.
> 
> evga 285w.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> Hope this one works


Alright, interesting results.

This bios basically locked voltage at 1.212 at all items, including idle. Now, it might actually be higher, but its not being read correctly. Either way, even with locked voltage, not much changed at stock. Still throttling at random times, despite constant voltage. TDP never went above 101 despite set at 114.



Now its a completely different story overclocked. Throttling REALLY REALLY BADLY - with TDP going up to 102, and constant voltage. Something kept bringing it back down - probably a HARD LIMIT on wattage consumption.



Not too sure what to think about this one.. hardware limit on wattage would really suck.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Alright, interesting results.
> 
> This bios basically locked voltage at 1.212 at all items, including idle. Now, it might actually be higher, but its not being read correctly. Either way, even with locked voltage, not much changed at stock. Still throttling at random times, despite constant voltage. TDP never went above 101 despite set at 114.
> 
> 
> 
> Now its a completely different story overclocked. Throttling REALLY REALLY BADLY - with TDP going up to 102, and constant voltage. Something kept bringing it back down - probably a HARD LIMIT on wattage consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure what to think about this one.. hardware limit on wattage would really suck.


I guess there is an extra layer for everything on this card so it seems.
I locked the voltage for all stages so it would not throttle down to a lower P state it almost seems like the bios doesn't affect the card. (mind is blown)
If only Kingpin would show what he did while hardmodding this card it could give us so much insight.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I guess there is an extra layer for everything on this card so it seems.
> I locked the voltage for all stages so it would not throttle down to a lower P state it almost seems like the bios doesn't affect the card. (mind is blown)
> If only Kingpin would show what he did while hardmodding this card it could give us so much insight.


Agreed on the extra layer part.

There is DEFINITELY something else that is going on that is making these cards throttle. The ONLY thing I can think of is a hard-limit on the wattage consumption. No amount of software tweaks would change this.

This means that your overclocking capabilities will basically 100% depend on the quality of the chip and how much wattage it uses per lvl of overclock.

This. would. suck.

Might actually make me return the TITAN - while its not ideal and honestly the down-clocking only affects benching results or whatever, it still seem very deceptive on Nvidia's part.


----------



## Alatar

Maarten your bios gets me higher stable clocks than the "winningbios" did.

Posting pics soon.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Maarten your bios gets me higher stable clocks than the "winningbios" did.
> 
> Posting pics soon.


It might be because of the pegged voltage?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> It might be because of the pegged voltage?


Most likely, as I've said before, with a big enough power limit my card is voltage limited.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> It might be because of the pegged voltage?


Most likely Alatar seems to be having a real stable chip + he has the ability to freeze his room (opening the window in Finland)
If I open my window it will only be like 10 degrees + rain









I can probably lower the voltage @idle and 2d states however that might backfire with this chip being a smartass all over the place.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Most likely Alatar seems to be having a real stable chip + he has the ability to freeze his room (opening the window in Finland)
> If I open my window it will only be like 10 degrees + rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can probably lower the voltage @idle and 2d states however that might backfire with this chip being a smartass all over the place.




Is 1212mV the very maximum you can get with editing?


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Is 1212mV the very maximum you can get with editing?


woah very nice!!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Is 1212mV the very maximum you can get with editing?


Sadly it is setting it higher wouldn't change it beyond those design specs I guess. (We need an experienced hex editor over here with too much free time







)
I have added a idle and a 2d state which will keep the card unloaded while doing nothing. (you don't want to have you chip running that high all the time)
I also have turned down the clocks to default so they might also work for Phishy714

evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file


----------



## h2spartan

Alatar, I'm sure you've mentioned it already in this thread but I'm too lazy to search for it....What is your asic score with that card?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Alatar, I'm sure you've mentioned it already in this thread but I'm too lazy to search for it....What is your asic score with that card?


71 %


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Most likely, as I've said before, with a big enough power limit my card is voltage limited.


Have you seen the power limit over 106% on any of the bios that you've tried?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Have you seen the power limit over 106% on any of the bios that you've tried?


3dmnark11 114% vs. default BIOS 106%


Heaven and valley usually spike to 109% above 1202mhz in some places


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 71 %


Okay thanks, it seems that's what a lot of others are getting also or close to it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Have you seen the power limit over 106% on any of the bios that you've tried?


That would be easy to achieve, if he could stably up the memory clock as there are 2 phases dedicated to the vram, upping it would increase that 103% to 114% fairly easily.


----------



## Levesque

If I open my window it will be -48 Celsius really fast.







So my Titans will go to +300 with that low temp yes!!!! ... no wait! boost 2.0 that was advertized to be adjustable in relation to temp only, if we wanted, is NOT related to the temp at all!









So I'm freezing my balls for no reason?









Time to close the window then.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Very nice, which bios was that? Have you tried modifying your stock bios with kepler bios editor? I'm wondering if a higher limit would allow you to stay at 1.2v pinned.


----------



## dph314

Awesome work Maarten! Looks like Alatar got some great results. 1241mhz stable is pretty damn good. Can't wait to get home and flash mine


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Very nice, which bios was that? Have you tried modifying your stock bios with kepler bios editor? I'm wondering if a higher limit would allow you to stay at 1.2v pinned.


The 114% BIOS was the one that's been going on with the "winningbios" name. It's basically the original modded BIOS from XS.

And no I haven't tried modding mine.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay thanks, it seems that's what a lot of others are getting also or close to it.


Not me, mine was a freaking 63.6%. Great if I wanted to LN2 it

On stock bios I can rock solid run 1163c if I use no +memory.

My memory OCs extremely well though (+675). Got 3058 in Valley with 1124c/7350m.

Kinda waitin to see the rest of these bios roll out. If I can get that core up to around 1175-1200 with that memory that would be nice..


----------



## mbreslin

My 5970s sold on ebay! So I have to go and ship them but I can't wait to try that bios. Thanks Maartin!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 1212mV the very maximum you can get with editing?


That's Rockin...


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> CDMAN


I love looking at these killer scores!









It's interesting to see that so many things play a part in benchmarks / gaming. With 2x Titan's on my X58 / I7-920 / PCIE-2 rig (Everything stock) I scored only 71 fps on Valley compared to CDMAN's 134 ish. Crap that's almost double!







Good thing I'm just trying to break them in a bit while I tear down my Z77 rig.







I can't wait to see how it does, maybe by then you guys will have this throttling issue conquered.









I did get 100.1 fps on Heaven 4.0.







At least I hit triple digits on something!









Oh yeah, I did want to mention that my Kill-a-watt meter hit 677w benching with the 2x Titans. I didn't push it with any overclocking since I'm only using a 750w PSU.


----------



## cowie

the last bios maarten12100 put up goes to 1.241v real with added .370mv same 2d voltage

In 3d i get killed with throttle using hard modded card and this bios .
thanks thuo.
Did not see the other one
Will try


----------



## h2spartan

So, let me get this straight....flashing the bios really hasnt done much to stop the frequent throttling? Is the general consensus still that it has more to do with drivers and that is what's really holding back the oc'ing potential?

My Titan gets to me Tuesday, I wish I could do some testing right now....arrrrggg the waiting is killing me.


----------



## Levesque

I'll be damned! I just tried my 3 HP ZR30w and they are all working at a refresh rate of 120Hz!!! WOW! What a nice surpised.

Just tried it for fun, and it's working. 3X 2560X1600 at 120Hz. Am I surprised or what!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'll be damned! I just tried my 3 HP ZR30w and they are all working at a refresh rate of 120Hz!!! WOW! What a nice surpised.
> 
> Just tried it for fun, and it's working. 3X 2560X1600 at 120Hz. Am I surprised or what!


Wow! sweet! some have reported issues on monitor overclocking. Are you getting any anomalies?


----------



## Levesque

I just discovered that. I will test it further today. I never thought for 1 second it could work, so it was a total surprise. I tried 75, then 85 then 100 then directly to 120, and all 3 HP ZR30w are working!

At the desktop, it's been working fine for 30 minutes now. Tried Photosohop and Lightroom without any glitches. I will try some games later on. If it's working, what a nice discovery this is.









Gaming at 7680X1600 120Hz could be a reality!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I just discovered that. I will test it further today. I never thought for 1 second it could work, so it was a total surprise. I tried 75, then 85 then 100 then directly to 120, and all 3 HP ZR30w are working!
> 
> At the desktop, it's been working fine for 30 minutes now. Tried Photosohop and Lightroom without any glitches. I will try some games later on. If it's working, what a nice discovery this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming at 7680X1600 120Hz could be a reality!


And since we're on OCN...

Push the things and see how far they can go


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I just discovered that. I will test it further today. I never thought for 1 second it could work, so it was a total surprise. I tried 75, then 85 then 100 then directly to 120, and all 3 HP ZR30w are working!
> 
> At the desktop, it's been working fine for 30 minutes now. Tried Photosohop and Lightroom without any glitches. I will try some games later on. If it's working, what a nice discovery this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming at 7680X1600 120Hz could be a reality!


I think if this is truly possible, I see sales on that monitor going up for sure


----------



## nyrang3rs

Anyone have just a basic starting point for overclocking 1 Superclocked on air? voltage, core, and memory? Thanks!


----------



## virus86

Here is mine after playing some Simcity on triple 1080p monitors on ultra and 60fps. No OC nor custom fan curve on my SC.


----------



## Naennon

wait... u r playing simcity with a titan?

lol thats brutal


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So, let me get this straight....flashing the bios really hasnt done much to stop the frequent throttling? Is the general consensus still that it has more to do with drivers and that is what's really holding back the oc'ing potential?
> 
> My Titan gets to me Tuesday, I wish I could do some testing right now....arrrrggg the waiting is killing me.


It is seeming like a hardware based hard wattage limit at this point that takes controls regardless of bios and likely drivers, hope that isn't the case !


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> wait... u r playing simcity with a titan?
> 
> lol thats brutal


What? Its a great game...when the servers are up.


----------



## HyperBCS

Hey guys, I just received one of my gtx titans. The other is coming sometime next week. Since I was so eager to test it I decided to put it in my computer and launch crysis 3. I was just wondering if this was throttling or not and if I should try a custom bios.


----------



## Sprkd1

People, I need to know this with a definitive answer (if possible). Is this throttling issue an actual "dysfunction" that might require a recall or something or is it just how it is actually suppose to work according to NVIDIA?

I live in Dubai, UAE and am planning on getting a GTX TITAN but I don't want to order it from Amazon just to find out that there was a recall due to hardware malfunction because shipping it back is a major hassle.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> People, I need to know this with a definitive answer (if possible). Is this throttling issue an actual "dysfunction" that might require a recall or something or is it just how it is actually suppose to work according to NVIDIA?
> 
> I live in Dubai, UAE and am planning on getting a GTX TITAN but I don't want to order it from Amazon just to find out that there was a recall due to hardware malfunction because shipping it back is a major hassle.


Nvidia said the boost function would behave differntly that it would benifit us in terms of performance under certain conditions such as low thermals.
However this isn't the case at all little of those who actually have the Titan (and check the graphs) seem to have a actually working as described one.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> People, I need to know this with a definitive answer (if possible). Is this throttling issue an actual "dysfunction" that might require a recall or something or is it just how it is actually suppose to work according to NVIDIA?
> 
> I live in Dubai, UAE and am planning on getting a GTX TITAN but I don't want to order it from Amazon just to find out that there was a recall due to hardware malfunction because shipping it back is a major hassle.


Well, If it is downclocking before it reaches the targeted temp, I would say that is a defect and is not working as advertised. As far as a recall, not sure if the problem is severe enough to warrant a recall but the issue doesnt appear to be isolated. It seems there are alot on here experiencing the same thing and that cant be coincidence. Hope Nvidia addresses the issue soon enough otherwise I will return my card within the return period once i recieve the card and if I am experiencing these issues.


----------



## maarten12100

Not really going all that well I pushed it over the edge up to 1.3V but I really don't think it would be anywhere near stable.
Very interesting though that boots actually exists out of steps up and down of 13Mhz but that they are nowhere alike boost 1.0 it is totally different now


----------



## h2spartan

I have a question for any of you single Titan and Tomb Raider owners....

How does it handle the game? Getting decent framerate?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I have a question for any of you single Titan and Tomb Raider owners....
> 
> How does it handle the game? Getting decent framerate?


Drivers seem to be sucking last time I checked the Nvidia forum but as I have neither the game nor a Titan I can't say (yet)


----------



## capchaos

Got mine all set up.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> Got mine all set up.


Looks good!


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I have a question for any of you single Titan and Tomb Raider owners....
> 
> How does it handle the game? Getting decent framerate?


On the TV 1080p, fxaa, ultimate settings, 57fps average, with the beta driver.

Still waiting for a proper driver for it


----------



## Pauliesss

Anyone having stuttering problem in Crysis 3 with Titan ?

It looks like it is the Titan causing the stuttering, because with GTX580 on the same settings there is no, or much less stuttering.


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Well, If it is downclocking before it reaches the targeted temp, I would say that is a defect and is not working as advertised. As far as a recall, not sure if the problem is severe enough to warrant a recall but the issue doesnt appear to be isolated. It seems there are alot on here experiencing the same thing and that cant be coincidence. Hope Nvidia addresses the issue soon enough otherwise I will return my card within the return period once i recieve the card and if I am experiencing these issues.


I noticed you have a 120 Hz 1080p monitor (like mine). We pretty much have the same monitor.

Just wondering how your 3770K and single GTX TITAN handles Crysis 3? What kind of fps do you get at max settings at 1080p?


----------



## maarten12100

I first upped the voltage range on the card then adjusted the max voltage it show 1300mV but I'm yet unable to set it.
I will upload the bios however I haven't fixed the checksum yet so use -4 -5 to force the flash in Nvflash please. (I think it is best for me to apply it on the 150% bios)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> I noticed you have a 120 Hz 1080p monitor (like mine). We pretty much have the same monitor.
> 
> Just wondering how your 3770K and single GTX TITAN handles Crysis 3? What kind of fps do you get at max settings at 1080p?


Well, It is not in my possession just yet. My Titan comes in on Tuesday next week. I will message you just as soon as I get it installed. Actually, if you want, go ahead and shoot me a message now so I dont forget


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Well, It is not in my possession just yet. My Titan comes in on Tuesday next week. I will message you just as soon as I get it installed. Actually, if you want, go ahead and shoot me a message now so I dont forget


Ok, will do.


----------



## Shznittle

Anybody play around with the drivers yet? The drivers that came with the disk (v313.93) or the newest version from Nvidia (v314.09)?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I first upped the voltage range on the card then adjusted the max voltage it show 1300mV but I'm yet unable to set it.
> I will upload the bios however I haven't fixed the checksum yet so use -4 -5 to force the flash in Nvflash please. (I think it is best for me to apply it on the 150% bios)


So you can't see the extra volts? And using Nvflash -4 -5 [biosname].rom should work?


----------



## supermi

YAY fresh windows install and I have much better results , stuttering is gone in VALLEY FPS is up and GPU usage is steady at 99% in SLI in valley up from 70-97% up and down YUCK...
reinstalling games as I type and expecting similar smoothness in those as well...

hmmmm makes me wonder how much smoothe crysis 3 would have been for me on the classifieds had I done a fresh windows install LOL Still happy with the upgrade!

Higher GPU usage now than before is giving me more throttling in SLI than I had with lower USAGE







but happy my clean OS is SOOOO SMOOTH almost wanna cry as I have not seen this much smoothness for so long LOL








for the throttling though!!!!!!!!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So you can't see the extra volts? And using Nvflash -4 -5 [biosname].rom should work?


I think I can it shows up as 1300 - 1300 mV the way I set it right now I increased the max voltage from 1212.5 and 1162.5 to 1300.
I have not yet worked on the power limit on this bios but just for testing purposes before I continue it can be 106%
I have also fixed the checksum just to ease.

NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144OV17.zip 229k .zip file


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'll be damned! I just tried my 3 HP ZR30w and they are all working at a refresh rate of 120Hz!!! WOW! What a nice surpised.
> 
> Just tried it for fun, and it's working. 3X 2560X1600 at 120Hz. Am I surprised or what!


What? You are pulling our leg. Are you noticing twice the smoothness at desktop with mouse movement etc? It could just be dropping the other 60 frames.


----------



## Creator

Despite all my complaints about the price of this card... now I am playing with one. Now I have blue, red, and green LEDs in my computer.











I have a stock EVGA, ASIC quality 74.2%. So far my throttling doesn't seem too significant.

The following settings : 106% power, 94C temperature target, +170 core, +0 memory (temperature priority)
- 1176mhz 1.162v <75C
- 1163mhz 1.150v 75-87C (GPU power around 97-98% most of the time, with peaks reaching 100-101%)

The following settings : 106% power, 94C temperature target, +170 core, +250 memory (temperature priority)
- 1163mhz 1.150v
- 1137mhz 1.137v

It looks like when I set my memory to this, I hit the power target throttle first, and I see power usage go up to 99-102% steady. It's kind of annoying because memory clocks do provide a notable performance boost. So right now if you're using the stock air cooler (and stock bios), it's a game to find out which is affecting you more : temperature or power target. And for me, it seems like they're about effecting me equally.

Anyway, for those interested, clock-for-clock (1097mhz / 6000mhz as the chosen clocks), the GTX Titan is the following versus a GTX 680 and GTX 660 (for the lulz) using 314.14 beta drivers :

2560x1440
Valley Benchmark 1.0 : 41.7 vs 25.6 fps vs 17.8 fps = 62.9%, 134% faster
Heaven Benchmark 4.0 : 37.6 vs 21.3 fps vs 14.8 fps = 76.5% faster, 154% faster

1920x1080
Valley Benchmark 1.0 : 67.8 vs 42.7 fps vs 34.5fps = 58.7% faster, 96% faster
Heaven Benchmark 4.0 : 60.0 vs 35.3 fps vs 24.6fps = 70% faster, 143% faster

Maximum overclocks considered, the GTX 680 is going to make up about 10-20% of that. But my point, clock-for-clock, Titan is ridiculous. If also notice, the frame rate numbers of Titan at 1440p, are very similar to that of the GTX 680 at 1080p. Now we just need to figure out how to get them to match the typical 1200mhz / 7000mhz clocks for a GTX 680. Also, if anyone has a GTX 690 they could run Valley 1.0 and Heaven 4.0 at those clocks, I'd really appreciate it to see how it compares.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I think I can it shows up as 1300 - 1300 mV the way I set it right now I increased the max voltage from 1212.5 and 1162.5 to 1300.
> I have not yet worked on the power limit on this bios but just for testing purposes before I continue it can be 106%
> I have also fixed the checksum just to ease.
> 
> NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144OV17.zip 229k .zip file


Testing with that amount of voltage is no use without a higher powerlimit. Could you add that to the BIOS and I'll do some testing?


----------



## num1son

Wow hadn't read about the throttling issue until just now. How many of you guys are sending them back already?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What? You are pulling our leg. Are you noticing twice the smoothness at desktop with mouse movement etc? It could just be dropping the other 60 frames.


I managed to get it working at 85hz on my dell IPS panels but there was no increased smoothness. I'd be interested in hearing Levesque' experience, I think in my case
the monitor just needs electronics that can handle it. I just got tons of tearing with no smoothness


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing with that amount of voltage is no use without a higher powerlimit. Could you add that to the BIOS and I'll do some testing?


I made the P limit 285W on this bios 2 that should be enough seriously everything in this bios is double coded it seems I remember back in the days a bios was only 64KB max and 128KB for Apple EFI based cards

NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144OV18.zip 229k .zip file

I really hope it is locked @1300mV but not sure 1300-1300 would make it the only option but the fact it can still display as 825 to 1212.5 worries me.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I managed to get it working at 85hz on my dell IPS panels but there was no increased smoothness. I'd be interested in hearing Levesque' experience, I think in my case
> the monitor just needs electronics that can handle it. I just got tons of tearing with no smoothness


Yes, there are plenty of LCD panels that will say they are running at a higher frequency, but they just drop the extra frames. Happened with a lot of 1440P Yamakasi Catleaps that people tried to pawn off as "overclock" models, until we found out they just dropped the extra frames above 60. What I think is likely to be happening with the HP ZR30's as I've had those monitors before. I truly wouldn't believe it until I saw a photo of fast mouse movement split between a ZR30W on the left at 60 Hz and one at 120 Hz showing the double the number of mouse cursors of the 120 Hz one over the 60 Hz. You just put the two monitors close together, swirl the mouse really fast in a big circle so that half the circle is on each display, take the photo with fast shutter speed. That will confirm.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I made the P limit 285W on this bios 2 that should be enough seriously everything is this bios is double coded it seems I remember back in the days a bios was only 64KB max and 128KB for Apple EFI based cards
> 
> NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144OV18.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> I really hope it is locked @1300mV but not sure 1300-1300 would make it the only option but the fact it can still display as 825 to 1212.5 worries me.


Thanks, I'll report back.


----------



## strong island 1

Is the max voltage on these 1.200 or 1.187. I can only hit 1.187 and I get some throttling in heaven and valley but until I get my waterblock my temps are really high. The back of the card gets so hot.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Is the max voltage on these 1.200 or 1.187. I can only hit 1.187 and I get some throttling in heaven and valley but until I get my waterblock my temps are really high. The back of the card gets so hot.


The max is technically 1.2V I guess but I never saw more than 1187mV. BIOS flash fixed that though...


----------



## strong island 1

maybe I should flash mine. did it make a difference.


----------



## sourplumps

So because of the throttling issue and how it seems to manifest more often when overclocking memory, what is the consensus on which is more valuable to balance for to avoid throttling; memory or core overclocks ? I'm asking specifically for 2560x1600. Does Titan seem to have enough memory bandwidth that just overclocking the core to its limits nets the best FPS gains, or does a memory overclock still fare better ?

I know on my 680s a memory overclock was far more beneficial than a core overclock for 2560x1600. I haven't install my Titans yet, but I am only interested in the best game performance, not benches. I realize memory bandwidth demands can be pretty game specific, but was curious what everyone who has been playing with the cards already has found to be the more important overclock for overall performance, especially in the context of these cards having this ridiculous throttling once you get to the edge of the TDP limit.


----------



## kpforce1

Is anyone else getting flamed and basically called an idiot for buying cards "that yield horrible horrible performance for the $"? lol Heaven forbid if we bring up "Titan" in a thread or answer questions regarding the Titan to those who ask









Good example HERE IN THIS THREAD


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Is anyone else getting flamed and basically called an idiot for buying cards "that yield horrible horrible performance for the $"? lol Heaven forbid if we bring up "Titan" in a thread or answer questions regarding the Titan to those who ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good example HERE IN THIS THREAD


Good grief. The value argument is so old, I thought we were way past that point.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I made the P limit 285W on this bios 2 that should be enough seriously everything in this bios is double coded it seems I remember back in the days a bios was only 64KB max and 128KB for Apple EFI based cards
> 
> NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144OV18.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> I really hope it is locked @1300mV but not sure 1300-1300 would make it the only option but the fact it can still display as 825 to 1212.5 worries me.


I doubt the card was getting 1300mV.



First of all, yes it did get me to 1254MHz from 1241MHz but the voltage is still showing as 1212mV and the power isn't drastically higher.

The BIOS does bump you up to 1202MHz without tweaking anything but the power limit though, so basically 1202 at stock settings.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I doubt the card was getting 1300mV.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, yes it did get me to 1254MHz from 1241MHz but the voltage is still showing as 1212mV and the power isn't drastically higher.
> 
> The BIOS does bump you up to 1202MHz without tweaking anything but the power limit though, so basically 1202 at stock settings.


That is what I was fearing for seems like a hard limit that explains why I couldn't get it higher with simple changes.
I will try working around it but I doubt I get it higher.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Can the vregs even provide 1300mV?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> Got mine all set up.


How much more of an overclock?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I got another response from EVGA tech support.
Quote:


> Hello Joseph,
> 
> I do apologize for the troubles you are having with your video card. As mentioned before, Nvidia is currently aware of the issue and are working on a fix. This issue has also been forwarded to our own Product Management team for review. Unfortunately, we do not have a time frame on when this will be resolved. Your are still within the first 30 days of purchase, which will allow you to either exchange the product or return the product with the place of purchase. We can assist with an RMA, but this will not guarantee it will be resolve the issue, if its a software issue with Nvidia.
> 
> Regards,
> EVGA Technical Support


At least they are being honest about it. I'm also surprised that they work on Saturday. I wish that Nvidia did that.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I got another response from EVGA tech support.
> At least they are being honest about it. I'm also surprised that they work on Saturday. I wish that Nvidia did that.


A fair response!!! Better than what they have said to me until this point, which was just hold the card and wait LOL.

Well good good. I might just end up doing the NE RMA and perhaps buying a few more bin for throttle and end up with 2 or 3 happy titans







HMMM think if I buy 10 of them I can find 2 without throttle LOL? (question is in jest)

thanks for posting the response from EVGA


----------



## maarten12100

I might be on to something 31 steps of 12.5mV can get you up to 1212.5
If I'm able to get "bus" up and keep the multi the same I can maybe get it higher.
The way this bios is being read confuses me.


----------



## Poyri

I can't get more than %90 of power target when gpu usage hits %99. I gave +170mhz but nothing's changed. In the picture i gave +170 and this what happens if i gave 120 it gets 1150mhz and GPU voltage shows 1.2 but stil power won't go more than %90.



Power target set to %106 when i was take this picture.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I might be on to something 31 steps of 12.5mV can get you up to 1212.5
> If I'm able to get "bus" up and keep the multi the same I can maybe get it higher.
> The way this bios is being read confuses me.


Keep going bro!!! This is the most interesting series of posts on this thread in a while! (the string of BIOS related posts you have made this morning







)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> A fair response!!! Better than what they have said to me until this point, which was just hold the card and wait LOL.
> 
> Well good good. I might just end up doing the NE RMA and perhaps buying a few more bin for throttle and end up with 2 or 3 happy titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMM think if I buy 10 of them I can find 2 without throttle LOL? (question is in jest)
> 
> thanks for posting the response from EVGA


You could do that but like EVGA told me in their response.
Quote:


> We can assist with an RMA, but this will not guarantee it will be resolve the issue, if its a software issue with Nvidia.


I'm half considering throwing my card onto an old P5B deluxe to see if it'll throttle on that too.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I might be on to something 31 steps of 12.5mV can get you up to 1212.5
> If I'm able to get "bus" up and keep the multi the same I can maybe get it higher.
> The way this bios is being read confuses me.


Isn't rather that the vrm has a 5 bit bus and hence quantizes it in 32-1 levels of 12.5mV? Interesting thought indeed, GG







. I think it has an LUT and couples a signal eg "11110" to 1212.5 just like "xxxxx" (some 5 bit signal) gives poyri 1137.5mV. I don't think you can change the step size since that is a hardware constraint. There may be more levels though... Tried 1225mV already?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Is anyone else getting flamed and basically called an idiot for buying cards "that yield horrible horrible performance for the $"? lol Heaven forbid if we bring up "Titan" in a thread or answer questions regarding the Titan to those who ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good example HERE IN THIS THREAD


Overclock.net - the pursuit of performance has not yet become overclock.net - the pursuit of cheaper FPS.
Price/performance is what many are after & is a big part of everything, but ridiculing people for spending their own money...

I spend money when I have it, buying a $1000 Titan I have a Titan at the end of the weekend, otherwise I still have empty pockets & probably a big blank spot in my memory.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Overclock.net - the pursuit of performance has not yet become overclock.net - the pursuit of cheaper FPS.
> Price/performance is what many are after & is a big part of everything, but ridiculing people for spending their own money...
> 
> I spend money when I have it, buying a $1000 Titan I have a Titan at the end of the weekend, otherwise I still have empty pockets & probably a big blank spot in my memory.


I just tell the people complaining about price/performance to buy a 6670 or a 7850 and stop using overpriced cards









They all miss the point though haha


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Isn't rather that the vrm has a 5 bit bus and hence quantizes it in 32-1 levels of 12.5mV? Interesting thought indeed, GG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think it has an LUT and couples a signal eg "11110" to 1212.5 just like "xxxxx" (some 5 bit signal) gives poyri 1137.5mV. I don't think you can change the step size since that is a hardware constraint. There may be more levels though... Tried 1225mV already?


Guess you're right as you usually are, I actually came across the 1137.5 value.
Compared to all this shortening the EEPROM on my gtx295 seems so easy (while it was one of the hardest things I've ever done, it was back then)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Never had to mod a bios before. Seems really worth it with Titan though. I believe you caused Alatar to conquer the world with his titan though (non V-modded and LN2/DICE). How many titans do 1250MHz without throttle ATM?


----------



## mbreslin

Is there a particular bios I can try that behaves normally when the card is idle so I'm not pegged at 1.2+v 24/7 ?

Thanks.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Is there a particular bios I can try that behaves normally when the card is idle so I'm not pegged at 1.2+v 24/7 ?
> 
> Thanks.


Disable K-boost.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Is there a particular bios I can try that behaves normally when the card is idle so I'm not pegged at 1.2+v 24/7 ?
> 
> Thanks.


 evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file

This should do.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

^ Make sure to rep the man.


----------



## Gregster

Good work Maarten. I am following your work and great to see someone having a damned good try at these cards









+Rep


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> ^ Make sure to rep the man.


Oh I definitely did....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I just tell the people complaining about price/performance to buy a 6670 or a 7850 and stop using overpriced cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all miss the point though haha


I just want to add in that I never saw anyone recommend a pair of GTX560tis over a GTX580. I don't see people recommending 7870s over a 7970. The price to performance ratio is comparable.


----------



## Gregster

Our money, our choice and we only need to justify it to ourselves.

I bought 2 with my disposable income and that was my choice.

Don't let the buggers get to ya


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Our money, our choice and we only need to justify it to ourselves.
> 
> I bought 2 with my disposable income and that was my choice.
> 
> Don't let the buggers get to ya


All the criticism I've seen so far regarding price is weak tea compared to when you have to answer to the boss (wife). Believe me my wife used a lot harsher language than "price to performance on these cards is all out of wack".


----------



## maarten12100

So that took some time I actually had to look trough some gtx680 bioses to understand it it seems like for the whole kepler gen the max Vcore was 1.212.
However I have changed it different this time it turns out that Nvidia actually prevents changes with a smart trick.
They take the voltage range dedicated with mV + 000 then they add in a confirmation value for the voltage set which is mV + 0000.
So I hope this one works:

titan1250-150.zip 229k .zip file

It should be forced 1.250V over all P states with a 150% power limit. really hope it works


----------



## mbreslin

Voltage pegged at 1.212 but didn't do anything for throttling. Probably my card just stinks.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So that took some time I actually had to look trough some gtx680 bioses to understand it it seems like for the whole kepler gen the max Vcore was 1.212.
> However I have changed it different this time it turns out that Nvidia actually prevents changes with a smart trick.
> They take the voltage range dedicated with mV + 000 then they add in a confirmation value for the voltage set which is mV + 0000.
> So I hope this one works:
> 
> titan1250-150.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> It should be forced 1.250V over all P states with a 150% power limit. really hope it works


Oh man.... someone has to try this


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Voltage pegged at 1.212 but didn't do anything for throttling. Probably my card just stinks.


Some are lucky and get great silicon some don't.
Of course we all hope we do the chances of having a ultra good one is 1/10 purchases for me usually I get average or slightly bellow average clockers.


----------



## ukn69

Anyone having problems with Farcry 3? Have mine set on ultra, no MSAA, no FXAA (didnt make a difference), No vsync and max DOF. Someone told me they were getting a smooth 130 fps but I don't see how. In some places its just drops to 45sh. I found the problem was Vegetation, Geometry, and Water. When those three are set to medium, its smooth sailing with nothing below 60 fps. I started to think i was bottle-necked but doesn't seem I was. So I was assuming it was drivers issues. Anyone else having this type of problem?

Just installed the beta drivers, seems the drivers did nothing, for this game at least



Been messing with cpu OC but it wasn't that. Went from 4.63 to 4.2 but Wasn't the issue


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So that took some time I actually had to look trough some gtx680 bioses to understand it it seems like for the whole kepler gen the max Vcore was 1.212.
> However I have changed it different this time it turns out that Nvidia actually prevents changes with a smart trick.
> They take the voltage range dedicated with mV + 000 then they add in a confirmation value for the voltage set which is mV + 0000.
> So I hope this one works:
> 
> titan1250-150.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> It should be forced 1.250V over all P states with a 150% power limit. really hope it works


With this bios you're unable to change voltage in either msi or precision.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> With this bios you're unable to change voltage in either msi or precision.


I think that is the point as it maxes it out.

Maarten does this version have the volt-down feature for idle and 2d? I'd love max volts under 3d but not idle and 2d.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So that took some time I actually had to look trough some gtx680 bioses to understand it it seems like for the whole kepler gen the max Vcore was 1.212.
> However I have changed it different this time it turns out that Nvidia actually prevents changes with a smart trick.
> They take the voltage range dedicated with mV + 000 then they add in a confirmation value for the voltage set which is mV + 0000.
> So I hope this one works:
> 
> titan1250-150.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> It should be forced 1.250V over all P states with a 150% power limit. really hope it works


I'll test after I've gotten some sleep, 4am is not a good time to start testing GPUs haha


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think that is the point as it maxes it out.
> 
> Maarten does this version have the volt-down feature for idle and 2d? I'd love max volts under 3d but not idle and 2d.


Not yet as soon as I found out that Nvida encodes their voltages with a total of 3 blocks per P state I changed them all.
If this one works then I'll make the one with normal idle and 2d clocks.
Which for those who don't know are 0.875V idle and 1.0125V 2d


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll test after I've gotten some sleep, 4am is not a good time to start testing GPUs haha


2:40 AM here should get some sleep as well


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Our money, our choice and we only need to justify it to ourselves.
> 
> I bought 2 with my disposable income and that was my choice.
> 
> Don't let the buggers get to ya


I bought a Titan for my 42 inch 1080p S-IPS LCD. Whoever thinks I'm foolish for doing so can suck it!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think that is the point as it maxes it out.
> 
> Maarten does this version have the volt-down feature for idle and 2d? I'd love max volts under 3d but not idle and 2d.


I see, well it pegs at 1.2 rather than the other one that went to 1.212, so if it was meant to go higher it doesn't, at least according to precision/msi


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I bought a Titan for my 42 inch 1080p S-IPS LCD. Whoever thinks I'm foolish for doing so can suck it!


We are both fools then:thumb

Ill be one happy fool come Tuesday!


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Got 7950s CF last week and the past week has been nothing but headaches. Took em back, splurged on a Titan.









Still slightly confused about the way it overclocks. These are my results from playing Tomb Raider.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I see, well it pegs at 1.2 rather than the other one that went to 1.212, so if it was meant to go higher it doesn't, at least according to precision/msi


And the powerconsumption isn't higher?(since kepler shouldn't run above 1212.5 so it may not be shown)
On the other hand I've made some adjustments to fix differences with the 1212.5 bios in rev2 I set max Vcore back to 1162.5 which it was set to at the working bios.(shouldn't matter)
Next I blanked out all the traces to 1200mV.

titan1250-150(2).zip 229k .zip file


titan1250-150(3).zip 229k .zip file


----------



## Creator

I recommend Heaven 4.0 for testing overclocks. It seems to be what crashes at the lowest clocks for me, so I go by it for stability. It's got some heavy tessellation in it. Even the newer Valley (which doesn't have tessellation option) allows for slightly higher clocks without crash.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Anyone having problems with Farcry 3? Have mine set on ultra, no MSAA, no FXAA (didnt make a difference), No vsync and max DOF. Someone told me they were getting a smooth 130 fps but I don't see how. In some places its just drops to 45sh. I found the problem was Vegetation, Geometry, and Water. When those three are set to medium, its smooth sailing with nothing below 60 fps. I started to think i was bottle-necked but doesn't seem I was. So I was assuming it was drivers issues. Anyone else having this type of problem?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed the beta drivers, seems the drivers did nothing, for this game at least
> 
> 
> 
> Been messing with cpu OC but it wasn't that. Went from 4.63 to 4.2 but Wasn't the issue


I'm currently benching my 7970's in preparation for installing my Titans and can say that FC3 and Crysis 3 are faaaar tougher on cards than anything else (even Metro and BF3 are pieces of cake in comparison). With CF 7970's at 1225MHz and FC3 maxed out I only averaged 68 FPS at 1080p and 46 FPS at 1440p. For comparison, BF3 averaged 183 FPS at 1080p and 123 FPS at 1440p! FC3 is a beast even on a Titan!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*
> 
> Got 7950s CF last week and the past week has been nothing but headaches. Took em back, splurged on a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still slightly confused about the way it overclocks. These are my results from playing Tomb Raider.


Nice! No throttling for you in TR at least! 1189MHz is a nice OC too....


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> And the powerconsumption isn't higher?(since kepler shouldn't run above 1212.5 so it may not be shown)
> On the other hand I've made some adjustments to fix differences with the 1212.5 bios in rev2 I set max Vcore back to 1162.5 which it was set to at the working bios.(shouldn't matter)
> Next I blanked out all the traces to 1200mV.
> 
> titan1250-150(2).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> titan1250-150(3).zip 229k .zip file


I see you have several BIOS mods out for trial







two on this quoted post.

I am assuming both the most recent ones shared will have the same max voltage?
Are both gonna stay there on idle and 2d clocks as well?

Any one tried these yet with a known throttling card and seen an improvement or solution?


----------



## dph314

So, maarten, I'm looking for your latest version to test. Is it one of those two you recently posted that will give it the highest voltage/power limit? Or the one posted earlier that you tried getting 1.25v on?

Sorry, I flew through the last 15 pages I needed to get caught up on because I got excited when I saw you posting BIOSs. Not sure which one is the best to try though.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just tested my card on an old p5b deluxe and it throttled on that too.









I think that I'm going to have to ask EVGA for an rma.


----------



## i7monkey

Titan's available at EVGA store!

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+TITAN


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just tested my card on an old p5b deluxe and it throttled on that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I'm going to have to ask EVGA for an rma.


Figured that would happen (it is the cards) LOL

Have you tried these voltage altered BIOS's?

Are you gonna RMA with EVGA or place of purchase? NEWEGG and most other retailers should do a RMA and pay for the shipping returned to them and I have gotten next day shipping on the replacement MANY times with NE and some times with other retailers.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I just discovered that. I will test it further today. I never thought for 1 second it could work, so it was a total surprise. I tried 75, then 85 then 100 then directly to 120, and all 3 HP ZR30w are working!
> 
> At the desktop, it's been working fine for 30 minutes now. Tried Photosohop and Lightroom without any glitches. I will try some games later on. If it's working, what a nice discovery this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming at 7680X1600 120Hz could be a reality!


World 1st 2560 x [email protected] 120hz ? If this is true, i may have to sell overlord monitor x270oc for the ZR30w


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Figured that would happen (it is the cards) LOL
> 
> Have you tried these voltage altered BIOS's?
> 
> Are you gonna RMA with EVGA or place of purchase? NEWEGG and most other retailers should do a RMA and pay for the shipping returned to them and I have gotten next day shipping on the replacement MANY times with NE and some times with other retailers.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that its the cards now. I just had to double check.

Preferably I would like to do an advanced rma with evga. I really don't want to go a week without a graphics card. Thats the way that I would prefer to go about it.

If I have to return it to Newegg, I'll probably just buy a pair of 680 lightnings.

I don't have much faith that nvidia will have a quick turnaround on a fix.

Since you already flashed your cards I was waiting for you to test out that bios.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that its the cards now. I just had to double check.
> 
> Preferably I would like to do an advanced rma with evga. I really don't want to go a week without a graphics card. Thats the way that I would prefer to go about it.
> 
> If I have to return it to Newegg, I'll probably just buy a pair of 680 lightnings.
> 
> I don't have much faith that nvidia will have a quick turnaround on a fix.
> 
> Since you already flashed your cards I was waiting for you to test out that bios.


That makes sense, I just would try to get EVGA to pay for shipping both ways being this is a known issue









Yeah I will flash them at some point but not really sure which one to use he posted quite a few LOL








Flashing is easy especially with one card bootable USB and can flash all day hehe


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that its the cards now. I just had to double check.
> 
> Preferably I would like to do an advanced rma with evga. I really don't want to go a week without a graphics card. Thats the way that I would prefer to go about it.
> 
> If I have to return it to Newegg, I'll probably just buy a pair of 680 lightnings.
> 
> I don't have much faith that nvidia will have a quick turnaround on a fix.
> 
> Since you already flashed your cards I was waiting for you to test out that bios.


GTX Titan on newegg is not refundable. They will only replace.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> GTX Titan on newegg is not refundable. They will only replace.


I think his point may be they only can replace it if it is in stock.

the fact it is usually not in stock he may end up either waiting for it to get back in stock or be awarded a refund (their policy is to refund if replacment is not in stock) and he does not want to wait on all that he would get an advanced RMA with EVGA and get a replacement before he even sends out his current titan.

Hey man just do the ADVANCED RMA keep em both for a day and see how it replacement works and keep the better of the 2


----------



## bpmcleod

Where are people getting stock watercooled Titans from? Im most likely gonna be purchasing one when they are available, but have yet to see a stock WCd one available anywhere. I know EVGA has announced a hydro copper version but have yet to see it?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> GTX Titan on newegg is not refundable. They will only replace.


They will refund it in some cases, if you act civilized when talking to a phone rep and it isn't in stock. Possibly with restock fee depending. It isn't guaranteed (to be an accepted return), certainly - but I've been able to return a 680 that way. (which was also replacement only at the time)

680 stock at release was also hard to find. My best advice is to be civil on the phone and explain the situation nicely, and if it isn't in stock sometimes they will. Again, their policy does state that it is replacement only, so it certainly is within their right to refuse. Nothing to get upset about either way, Very YMMV thing I guess.


----------



## emett

What would be an estamite on the number of people in this thread that have throttling issues with there card?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> What would be an estamite on the number of people in this thread that have throttling issues with there card?


80-90%


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, there are plenty of LCD panels that will say they are running at a higher frequency, but they just drop the extra frames. Happened with a lot of 1440P Yamakasi Catleaps that people tried to pawn off as "overclock" models, until we found out they just dropped the extra frames above 60. What I think is likely to be happening with the HP ZR30's as I've had those monitors before. I truly wouldn't believe it until I saw a photo of fast mouse movement split between a ZR30W on the left at 60 Hz and one at 120 Hz showing the double the number of mouse cursors of the 120 Hz one over the 60 Hz. You just put the two monitors close together, swirl the mouse really fast in a big circle so that half the circle is on each display, take the photo with fast shutter speed. That will confirm.


I have one of those Extreme overclockable Catleaps. i test my refresh rates by running games like CoDII at 120fps with vsync on. But dude can also get this program called Powerstrip to test his actual refresh rates. I guess if you have your desktop stretched across all 3 screens it should work. 120Hz in ultra HD surround would be cool! You definitely would need 3-4 Titans to push those pixels at that refresh rate though...


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Where are people getting stock watercooled Titans from? Im most likely gonna be purchasing one when they are available, but have yet to see a stock WCd one available anywhere. I know EVGA has announced a hydro copper version but have yet to see it?


EK released some blocks. Link

For anyone looking to test their monitor overclock : Refresh Rate Tool works pretty well. It made it pretty obvious my u2713hm was just dropping anything set above 60Hz. It was something I couldn't see otherwise in 2D desktop use.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> What would be an estamite on the number of people in this thread that have throttling issues with there card?


We seem to be in the minority. There are so many pages and there have been a few people mention it that don't post that often. So its really hard to tell.

I don't see any reports at most other forums. Anand, guru3d, rage3d, and [H]. Thats why I want to just try a replacement. I really don't think that its a large percentage of cards that are effected.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> I have one of those Extreme overclockable Catleaps. i test my refresh rates by running games like CoDII at 120fps with vsync on. But dude can also get this program called Powerstrip to test his actual refresh rates. I guess if you have your desktop stretched across all 3 screens it should work. 120Hz in ultra HD surround would be cool! You definitely would need 3-4 Titans to push those pixels at that refresh rate though...


Powerstrip will only show what Hz the GPU is sending the monitor. It won't show if the electronics of the monitor are dropping the frames above 60Hz. There are very few non 1080P TN monitors that allow 120 Hz true signal processing. 2B catleap and Overlord Tempest Extreme series.


----------



## bpmcleod

Ek released after market blocks. Im talking about stock blocks. Some of the people posted into the club have their cards tagged as stock blocks on their card. Therefore it was installed by the company that sold it to them or they lied . Thats what I was asking about. Obviously EK and some others have released blocks, this I have already seen 







.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> 80-90%


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> We seem to be in the minority. There are so many pages and there have been a few people mention it that don't post that often. So its really hard to tell.
> 
> I don't see any reports at most other forums. Anand, guru3d, rage3d, and [H]. I really don't think that its a large percentage of cards that are effected.


Yeah cool, thats my thoughts too. My cards havent shipped yet so I can still cancel and blow my cash on a 3 way 680 SB-E setup. But i'll wait for the titans, just dont want dramas when I get em.


----------



## dph314

Throttling at its finest (offset set to 1189mhz, and as you can see, that is the Max Value reported, because it jumped to that for a split second when the game opened): Max temp is 75C, Power % steady at 94-95%:


Crushing Tomb Raider, but still, NOT cool Nvidia. Not cool.

Going to link this post in the Nvidia forum threads. Utter ridiculousness that this is denied.

So what's the latest? Bababooey, you said no other forums are posting that their cards throttle? I'm not a member of any others, so I don't know. But no way that only the people in this thread got cards like mine and everyone else's is normal.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Powerstrip will only show what Hz the GPU is sending the monitor. It won't show if the electronics of the monitor are dropping the frames above 60Hz. There are very few non 1080P TN monitors that allow 120 Hz true signal processing. 2B catleap and Overlord Tempest Extreme series.


I tested my oc'd monitor by running games with v-sync on and fraps running as well. Last night with v-sync on I was getting 110-120fps in BF3. Nice and smooth.







There are other ways to verify refresh rates than wiggling your mouse around in circles... But this forum is about the Titan.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> And the powerconsumption isn't higher?(since kepler shouldn't run above 1212.5 so it may not be shown)
> On the other hand I've made some adjustments to fix differences with the 1212.5 bios in rev2 I set max Vcore back to 1162.5 which it was set to at the working bios.(shouldn't matter)
> Next I blanked out all the traces to 1200mV.
> 
> titan1250-150(2).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> titan1250-150(3).zip 229k .zip file


(3) flashed and now bluescreens when entering windows can someone PLEASE link me to some kind of dos image+nvflash that works on a usb stick? The version of nvflash I've been working errors out with "this program can not be run in dos mode" when I boot to dos and flash.

I need help lol.


----------



## kpforce1

Well all of this throttling talk prompted me to unbox my ASUS Titan to test it







Here is a pic for comparison sakes


----------



## Renairy

Managed to OC my Titan correctly.... 1202Mhz on the Core thats with 1.2v
BF3 Graph above. Settings Ultra Max, 4x MSAA (max), everything else Ultra.
Notice the Yellow bar on "Frame time" graph.... That is 120FPS. On my 120Hz 1080p monitor.
Temperature is normally 66c max, but Sydney's hot today.
And i haven't touched memory yet ! Cannot complain at all.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well all of this throttling talk prompted me to unbox my ASUS Titan to test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic for comparison sakes


Haha, Nice.The Titan is the sexiest of the lot for sure!


----------



## Creator

I just tried clocking my memory without any core overclock, and I managed to go all the way to +700. Finally +750 started showing some artifacts. Stupid TDP limit... I should be running at least +500 on the memory without any issues when bringing in the core for overclock.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> (3) flashed and now bluescreens when entering windows can someone PLEASE link me to some kind of dos image+nvflash that works on a usb stick? The version of nvflash I've been working errors out with "this program can not be run in dos mode" when I boot to dos and flash.
> 
> I need help lol.


you can use this guide but substitiute the newest version of NVFLASH for the one they list and you are ready to go









http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119955

I believe this is the most recent version of NVFLASH for dos but you might want to double check
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/nVFlash.shtml

GOOD luck!!! what happened you flashed and then just BSOD when booting in to windows?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to OC my Titan correctly.... 1202Mhz on the Core thats with 1.2v
> BF3 Graph above. Settings Ultra Max, 4x MSAA (max), everything else Ultra.
> Notice the Yellow bar on "Frame time" graph.... That is 120FPS. On my 120Hz 1080p monitor.
> Temperature is normally 66c max, but Sydney's hot today.
> And i haven't touched memory yet ! Cannot complain at all.


BF3 does not cause throttling, but go and try Crysis 3 or Valley Benchmark, then you will know whether you throttle or not, hope it does not burst your bubble but BF3 is not an indicator of throttle.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> BF3 does not cause throttling, but go and try Crysis 3 or Valley Benchmark, then you will know whether you throttle or not, hope it does not burst your bubble but BF3 is not an indicator of throttle.


If this is true and the Titan is throttling on certain apps and games, wouldm't that be more reason to believe it's driver related rather than something more serious or difficult to correct?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> GOOD luck!!! what happened you flashed and then just BSOD when booting in to windows?


Yeah basically, I figured it out just had to find the right version of nvflash. That was stressful, I only have 1 titan in and my other computer options are my wife's rMBP which I know next to nothing about how to make a dos boot usb stick from mac osx and a 100 year old windows xp laptop that seems to take 10 minutes to even bring up chrome.

Thanks very much for trying to help!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> If this is true and the Titan is throttling on certain apps and games, wouldm't that be more reason to believe it's driver related rather than something more serious or difficult to correct?


There is some evidence of this but as much evidence that it is card based ... it could be that some games like BF3 which are less stressful on the card in terms of power consumption do not cause the throttle.

I really would hope it is driver based but that does not explain the large variations we are seeing from card to card within those same programs. Remember some one has hacked a pre-titan driver that did not have that throttling built in but the titans that were used with it throttled none the less.

There is BF3 and I think bit coin mining one member did that caused no throttling on their card where other games / apps did, but I am pretty sure it is simply about power usage on the board if you go back an look at the experiment I outlined a ways back you can see the voltage throttle engage and disengage by setting the voltage to max and downclocking your memory , at which point you can reach fairly high overclocks without your voltage and core clocks dropping ... if you go ahead and bring memory back to stock you get more throttling and the more you OC the memory you get lots and lots of throttling ... but some cards don't throttle and some very little even within the same system ... so far bios changes have had no effect nor hacking old drivers ...

do drivers play a role I am sure they do but as much as I HOPE I do not think drivers will provide the fix (really hope they do of course)

It all comes down to power consumption ... even on the 680's and 670's many people were talking about how C3 made their cards run hotter than other games , that is likely due to the game causeing the card to work harder in ways that draw more power and which app causes throttling though driver related is likely simply power dependent in a way that is hard set on the boards


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yeah basically, I figured it out just had to find the right version of nvflash. That was stressful, I only have 1 titan in and my other computer options are my wife's rMBP which I know next to nothing about how to make a dos boot usb stick from mac osx and a 100 year old windows xp laptop that seems to take 10 minutes to even bring up chrome.
> 
> Thanks very much for trying to help!


so you are not able to even post?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> so you are not able to even post?


Oh sorry if I wasn't clear I was able to flash and all is well now. With the other bios it would bluescreen as windows loaded.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Can a driver update change the TDP limit or is that in the bios? Would have to have a filmware/bios update


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> BF3 does not cause throttling, but go and try Crysis 3 or Valley Benchmark, then you will know whether you throttle or not, hope it does not burst your bubble but BF3 is not an indicator of throttle.


Who said anything about throttle







...... im about my max clock


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Who said anything about throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... im about my max clock


You were happy about your max clock (congrats on that) but I was saying that you might not see that clock in some other games apps. That is all


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> You were happy about your max clock (congrats on that) but I was saying that you might not see that clock in some other games apps. That is all


Do u even have a titan?
Anyway, no where in my post was i suggesting i had no throttle, i was indicating my max clock, you somehow took it otherwise.
Throttle isn't even a problem for me since it is minuscule and not noticeable at all


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Oh sorry if I wasn't clear I was able to flash and all is well now. With the other bios it would bluescreen as windows loaded.


So uh what exactly did you do, what bios did you try and what bios are you on right now?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So uh what exactly did you do, what bios did you try and what bios are you on right now?


I flashed the (3) bios from this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> And the powerconsumption isn't higher?(since kepler shouldn't run above 1212.5 so it may not be shown)
> On the other hand I've made some adjustments to fix differences with the 1212.5 bios in rev2 I set max Vcore back to 1162.5 which it was set to at the working bios.(shouldn't matter)
> Next I blanked out all the traces to 1200mV.
> 
> titan1250-150(2).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> titan1250-150(3).zip 229k .zip file


BSOD immediately when entering windows. I'm back on my own stock SC bios currently.


----------



## jacknhut

Instead of shooting in the dark as to what the main cause of throttling is, does anyone ever think of asking Kingpin what he did to his Titan to achieve such ungodly oc?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Instead of shooting in the dark as to what the main cause of throttling is, does anyone ever think of asking Kingpin what he did to his Titan to achieve such ungodly oc?


He froze it... Then hard modded it. He isnt allowed to say what he did to his, nor would he want to lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Neither of my Titans really throttle much at all, they just crash at anything over 1202MHz. The first one will drop to 1176-1189MHz and hold there while the second will drop to 1150-1163MHz and hold there. I doubt water is going to change that much but no big deal. If I can get both to run at a consistent 1150MHz I'll be happy...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> He froze it... Then hard modded it. He isnt allowed to say what he did to his, nor would he want to lol.


Nor would it likely be something 99.9% people would want to do because it probably causes massive over voltages and other issues that are only designed for LN2 and short term benchmarking.

Nothing he does is for 24/7 running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Neither of my Titans really throttle much at all, they just crash at anything over 1202MHz. The first one will drop to 1176-1189MHz and hold there while the second will drop to 1150-1163MHz and hold there. I doubt water is going to change that much but no big deal. If I can get both to run at a consistent 1150MHz I'll be happy...


Are you still running a max boost well above 1202 in order to get that 1150MHz? Or are you still just overclocking for benchmarks only?

In order to get 1150MHz (after throttle) in a game that loads my card I have to set max boost to about 1230-1240, and then it's only stable in games that cause massive throttling... If I enable vsync, a FPS limiter, or certain games... it will use max boost and cause crashing or artifacts. So freaking annoying considering my card is capable of running a steady 1150, but GPU Boost 2.0 just won't allow it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Do u even have a titan?
> Anyway, no where in my post was i suggesting i had no throttle, i was indicating my max clock, you somehow took it otherwise.
> Throttle isn't even a problem for me since it is minuscule and not noticeable at all


Why so hostile, I was not being hostile towards you .... I saw you had a great clock and might have assumed you had no throttle and I suggested a way to see if you did.

If I read your post too quickly and missed something then I do apologize. I have 2 titans for your information and both throttle lots in the apps/games I mentioned but only in BF3 if I apply a very large memory OC.

I guess I wanted to make sure people were aware whether people posting great steady non throttling cards were really non throttling, cause I have seen so few like that I just wanted to check. I know you did not mention throttle nor not having it I took your post out of context and added a context in my mail. Not intending to disparage you or your post , really great clock BTW!!!

I wish I did not notice my throttle LOL but alas I do , well I did not mean anything towards you in any case







enjoy your card they are awesome over all!

EDIT:
I suppose looking back at your original post
Quote:


> "managed to overclock properly"


I might have assumed you were saying that you overclocked in a manner that others did not... that is probably the basis for my reply and my assumption/misasumption.


----------



## Renairy

***Ok please read this everyone****
Ive worked out how to correctly voltage OC.
Find your max stable OC (without overvoltage).. Then once you have done, simply up the voltage.. And as you up the voltage bit by bit, your clocks will come up bit by bit thus giving you max stable OC.

Test this and tell me how you go.. Don't worry about the throttling


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> ***Ok please read this everyone****
> Ive worked out how to correctly voltage OC.
> Find your max stable OC (without overvoltage).. Then once you have done, simply up the voltage.. And as you up the voltage bit by bit, your clocks will come up bit by bit thus giving you max stable OC.
> 
> Test this and tell me how you go.. Don't worry about the throttling


Interesting! I will give it a go!

It is a way of finding max stable clock, but if I can't keep it there it is not helping me lol. I am curious to see how much you can oc ram before throttle. By around plus 500 I get it pretty bad. Plus 200 not so much.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> ***Ok please read this everyone****
> Ive worked out how to correctly voltage OC.
> Find your max stable OC (without overvoltage).. Then once you have done, simply up the voltage.. And as you up the voltage bit by bit, your clocks will come up bit by bit thus giving you max stable OC.
> 
> Test this and tell me how you go.. Don't worry about the throttling


That avatar makes me question your authenticity.









My TItan is in Tuesday, so I'll read through other member's success stories to make sure my card goes well. Thanks for the input!


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Do u even have a titan?


lol.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> All the criticism I've seen so far regarding price is weak tea compared to when you have to answer to the boss (wife). Believe me my wife used a lot harsher language than "price to performance on these cards is all out of wack".


You actually told the wife?

I waited until mine went to visit her sister in Scotland, got it, then told her I just swapped my old 570s for it lol.


----------



## emett

I recall a while back someone claimed that setting an unachivable frame rate target stopped there throttling. Did anyone else test this?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I recall a while back someone claimed that setting an unachivable frame rate target stopped there throttling. Did anyone else test this?


Anything that limits gpu usage and thus wattage seems to stop throttling, I know what you are asking is a bit different than that.

I do recall 1 instance of a person with surround vision and in sli who used adaptive vsync but stayed under the vsync's 120fps for his monitors but still he claimed fully used the gpu's and stopped throttle, that is the closest I can remember reading.


----------



## emett

How would an unattainable fps target reduce gpu load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I do recall 1 instance of a person with surround vision and in sli who used adaptive vsync but stayed under the vsync's 120fps for his monitors but still he claimed fully used the gpu's and stopped throttle, that is the closest I can remember reading.


Yeah thats the one. I guess the only down side is the incressed input lag?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Interesting! I will give it a go!
> 
> It is a way of finding max stable clock, but if I can't keep it there it is not helping me lol. I am curious to see how much you can oc ram before throttle. By around plus 500 I get it pretty bad. Plus 200 not so much.


+500? If i am not mistaken, it is a trade off between core and mem..
Maybe try ocing to hit your core wall, then look to find mem sweet spot.. I dnt think +500 on such an already wide bus would be anywhere near stable. But i could be wrong


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Anything that limits gpu usage and thus wattage seems to stop throttling, I know what you are asking is a bit different than that.
> 
> I do recall 1 instance of a person with surround vision and in sli who used adaptive vsync but stayed under the vsync's 120fps for his monitors but still he claimed fully used the gpu's and stopped throttle, that is the closest I can remember reading.


He meant setting it higher than what the card(s) could achieve.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I recall a while back someone claimed that setting an unachivable frame rate target stopped there throttling. Did anyone else test this?


I set mine to 120fps and my voltage stopped dropping in Valley. Seems to be working.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> How would an unattainable fps target reduce gpu load?


It would not that is why I added "Anything that limits gpu usage and thus wattage seems to stop throttling, I know what you are asking is a bit different than that."

In general lowering wattage is the key. I then went on to mention the single example that is based on frame target but not reducing the gpu load... getting late here for me might not have clarified those 2 separate ideas.

Quote:


> +500? If i am not mistaken, it is a trade off between core and mem..
> Maybe try ocing to hit your core wall, then look to find mem sweet spot.. I dnt think +500 on such an already wide bus would be anywhere near stable. But i could be wrong


I do not seem to loose any stability on the core with 500mem just some (core and voltage) throttling and mem seems good up till around plus 700. Valley showed far better fps rates with the memory OC even with some core throttle for me and VEGA I believe had a similar experience. I do still have to check the games I play. If I am understanding your last sentence correctly the speed of the ram and bus width do not have a correlation in terms of stability though perhaps a wide but makes the mem oc less useful , though so far I am not finding that to be the case as example with increases in Valley FPS.

Then again I am coming from running 3 monitors so the memory OC is likely much more useful to me than a single screen solution. I got to keep that in mind...

I look forward to reading all the interesting posts when I get up!!! Gnite all!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*
> 
> I set mine to 120fps and my voltage stopped dropping in Valley. Seems to be working.


what did you set that with ? Precision?
Quote:


> He meant setting it higher than what the card(s) could achieve.


thanks









I did get that, but was too tired to respond clearly LOL ... I do appreciate the willingness to clarify though! It is a generally helpful bunch on this thread!!! ESP after it was cleansed of the price/performance trolls LOL


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> (3) flashed and now bluescreens when entering windows can someone PLEASE link me to some kind of dos image+nvflash that works on a usb stick? The version of nvflash I've been working errors out with "this program can not be run in dos mode" when I boot to dos and flash.
> 
> I need help lol.


http://www.bjorn3d.com/2010/04/bootable-usb-drive-flashing-nvidia-gpu-bios-recovering-from-a-bad-flash/#.UTxNNVd0aOsI
I'll remove it

Any word on version (2)?


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> what did you set that with ? Precision?


Yes.

I'm using +124MHz for a total speed of 1,202 MHz.

So far it's stable in Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3 & Valley. Max Payne 3 keeps crashing though, but it also crashes on stock speeds.


----------



## Ghoxt

I didn't want to start a new build until i saw something promising here. You guys are leading the charge.


----------



## maarten12100

evga 1.250v.zip 229k .zip file

It should have a 500W powerlimit (yeah it is worthless but rather too much than too little) it should also have a 1.250 voltage.
If this one doesn't work correctly there must be some kind of hardware restriction or the voltage not showing correctly in monitoring software.

After checksum repair.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> evga 1.250v.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> It should have a 500W powerlimit (yeah it is worthless but rather too much than too little) it should also have a 1.250 voltage.
> If this one doesn't work correctly there must be some kind of hardware restriction or the voltage not showing correctly in monitoring software.
> 
> After checksum repair.


Other than the 500W limit what is different compared to the original 1250-150.rom?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> evga 1.250v.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> It should have a 500W powerlimit (yeah it is worthless but rather too much than too little) it should also have a 1.250 voltage.
> If this one doesn't work correctly there must be some kind of hardware restriction or the voltage not showing correctly in monitoring software.
> 
> After checksum repair.


Your other bios had me reading 1.249V on my dmm so its software ,will test this one
thanks again


----------



## Alatar

I'm getting a lot of different warnings with nvflash when trying to flash to that last BIOS. Board ID mismatch, PCI subsystem ID mismatch, firmware image PCI vendor mismatch etc.

Someone else want to try first?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Other than the 500W limit what is different compared to the original 1250-150.rom?


I fixed the idle and d2 states and stayed closer to the Evga based 1.2125 rom while blanking some parts.
It is mostly the same but more stable.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm getting a lot of different warnings with nvflash when trying to flash to that last BIOS. Board ID mismatch, PCI subsystem ID mismatch, firmware image PCI vendor mismatch etc.
> 
> Someone else want to try first?


That's odd as I'm pretty sure I fixed the checksum before packing and uploading it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Your other bios had me reading 1.249V on my dmm so its software ,will test this one
> thanks again


That is great which one was it?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That is great which one was it?


Number two the asus one,but i tested another one of yours same thing









In idle,2d and lp3d 1.223v in 3d 1.249v


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Number two the asus one,but i tested another one of yours same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In idle,2d and lp3d 1.223v in 3d 1.249v


You test the latest one yet?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You test the latest one yet?


No you scared me off


----------



## PatrickCrowely

The software makes these cards throttle, no constant voltage, etc. Too many bugs in it. The cards are capable easily, just they threw this unfinished software on these cards.... That's what has to be worked on.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Number two the asus one,but i tested another one of yours same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In idle,2d and lp3d 1.223v in 3d 1.249v


I didn't set 1225.0mV for 2d and idle it is too high I will investigate what caused this and lower those if possible.
It is actually quite hard as I can no longer see what it is set at, causing a higher chance of human error, with 72 digits a error is made way more easily.

Edit:
I have set the idle and 2d back to 875 and 1012.5 respectivly forced so it should now keep cool while in those states.

titan1250-150(4).zip 229k .zip file


----------



## Naennon

nuff said...

20 minutes unigine valley


----------



## Alatar

Maarten can you check the last BIOS for errors again? I'm a bit hesitant to try it because of those errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> 20 minutes unigine valley


Water?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> 20 minutes unigine valley


That is with the 1.2125 locked bios right cause that other ones with higher voltage dont seem to show as kepler was designed up to 1.2125V which goes for all cards kepler based.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Maarten can you check the last BIOS for errors again? I'm a bit hesitant to try it because of those errors.
> Water?


I have uploaded and updated the 150% asus bios with lowered clocks it should function correctly

titan1250-150(4).zip 229k .zip file


----------



## Naennon

yea water

it has

1.21 VCore
275watts @ 100%
115% Power
1400 max boost


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I have uploaded and updated the 150% asus bios with lowered clocks it should function correctly
> 
> titan1250-150(4).zip 229k .zip file


Thanks I'll try it out later


----------



## Poyri

This is the limit for my card. Hear ambient temp, is 20C with windows and door open.


Can ı use these those bios for a Zotac card.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poyri*
> 
> This is the limit for my card. Hear ambient temp, is 20C with windows and door open.
> 
> 
> Can ı use these those bios for a Zotac card.


Yes, you can they are all reference design.


----------



## iryont

Hello guys,

I was looking through past 40 pages or so but I couldn't find the 150 bios for Gigabyte TITAN - does anyone have it? I believe I have found the 120 one only.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iryont*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I was looking through past 40 pages or so but I couldn't find the 150 bios for Gigabyte TITAN - does anyone have it? I believe I have found the 120 one only.


If you look above there is an experimental one with higher voltage or do you want the stock asus one with 150% plimit and no voltage unlocks?


----------



## Alatar

Unless there's some specific reason you want a gigabyte BIOS you can just use any vendor BIOS you like. Just needs an extra press of "y" during nvflash and sometimes a driver resintall after the flash.


----------



## maarten12100

I can change the vendor easily it is just 4 characters usually 3 as hex goes up to 16^3 or FF0F


----------



## Alatar

So with the latest BIOS the precisionX voltage panel bugs out:



And the card still stays at 1200mV at idle


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I didn't set 1225.0mV for 2d and idle it is too high I will investigate what caused this and lower those if possible.
> It is actually quite hard as I can no longer see what it is set at, causing a higher chance of human error, with 72 digits a error is made way more easily.
> 
> Edit:
> I have set the idle and 2d back to 875 and 1012.5 respectivly forced so it should now keep cool while in those states.
> 
> titan1250-150(4).zip 229k .zip file


Nope still same 1.225v idle and lp 3d 1.245v 3d

No errors but before when going from evga to asus i needed to force it as is expected.

So far the best bios for me with added hard voltage is the one cryptik made me.
That one was stock volts but power limit up

This one looks promising and better for stock thuo i have water on it so it stays cool.

Thanks agian you make i'll test them.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Nope still same 1.225v idle and lp 3d 1.245v 3d
> 
> No errors but before when going from evga to asus i needed to force it as is expected.
> 
> *So far the best bios for me with added hard voltage is the one cryptik made me.*
> 
> This one looks promising and better for stock thuo i have water on it so it stays cool.
> 
> Thanks agian you make i'll test them.


What does that one do exactly? Mind linking it?


----------



## cowie

Thats just stock but pl up to 120%

i edited after sry you want it?
here its evga sc s card org.

http://www.filedropper.com/xsbiom


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Nope still same 1.225v idle and lp 3d 1.245v 3d
> 
> No errors but before when going from evga to asus i needed to force it as is expected.
> 
> So far the best bios for me with added hard voltage is the one cryptik made me.
> That one was stock volts but power limit up
> 
> This one looks promising and better for stock thuo i have water on it so it stays cool.
> 
> Thanks agian you make i'll test them.


if the DMM says it it must be a true value however I find it mind bogling that it sets its idle higher while I set it at normal values.
From a Nvidia point of view idle-ing @1.225 isn't good at all it is actually 2 ticks higher than what they want it to be at max.
Such a waste of power


----------



## maarten12100

while going over hardwareluxx.de I found out they updated the bios tweaker to 1.25 and it should now support the titan so I might actually be able to read out the voltages while editing.
Now testing!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Thats just stock but pl up to 120%
> 
> i edited after sry you want it?
> here its evga sc s card org.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/xsbiom


Thanks, I'll add it to my collection


----------



## maarten12100

Never you mind it doesn't support max voltage settings only power limit and boost states.

titan1250-150(6).zip 229k .zip file


----------



## cowie

edit ^testing that one then going to play some hard mods,the vr goes back on now









If the app can draw it then it will go higher
Say i bench heaven,that will draw max voltage thuogh out the whole run 1.235 to 1.247,but some thing like 3d11 first two test will only peak at maybe 1.22 for a few seconds and runs most at 1.170-1.20 gt3 and gt4 will use alittle more 1.22 to 1.235.
any way thats why i use heaven to test 3d voltage.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

How about this. You guys with money to spare, give maarten funds so he can get a Titan himself and be able to tape out a perfect BIOS, no?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> edit ^testing that one then going to play some hard mods,the vr goes back on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the app can draw it then it will go higher
> Say i bench heaven,that will draw max voltage thuogh out the whole run 1.235 to 1.247,but some thing like 3d11 first two test will only peak at maybe 1.22 for a few seconds and runs most at 1.170-1.20 gt3 and gt4 will use alittle more 1.22 to 1.235.
> any way thats why i use heaven to test 3d voltage.


I adjusted the boost table so it starts high so it won't think it needs more voltage while in 2d.
Hope it works as that high core voltage constant isn't acceptable.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> How about this. You guys with money to spare, give maarten funds so he can get a Titan himself and be able to tape out a perfect BIOS, no?


Haha, sly as a fox








Nah I will be getting one as soon as those stores listing them at 900 euro get them in stock.

http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/177972/asus-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb#tabrijzen
http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/177974/zotac-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb#tabrijzen

Dutch webshops y u no list Titan for cheap.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> How about this. You guys with money to spare, give maarten funds so he can get a Titan himself and be able to tape out a perfect BIOS, no?


No, maarten is just using us as guinea pigs and avoiding a dead card himself


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> No, maarten is just using us as guinea pigs and avoiding a dead card himself


Well if I had the card I would of course do it myself and with all the boosting throttling issues I could easily flash it back if it dies RMA it. (with all those RMA's they won't even notice)
But yeah there is a slight risk involved since nobody knows where the voltage tops out in terms of hardware.
Small steps and DMM voltage monitoring and VRM temp monitoring are key I think.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Never you mind it doesn't support max voltage settings only power limit and boost states.
> 
> titan1250-150(6).zip 229k .zip file


Just tried this bios.

Completely unstable lol.

For some reason - no matter what offset you put, the card boosts up to 1372mhz and crashes instantly lol.


----------



## cowie

Ok t6 bios has same 1.22v idle and lp3d and it boosts to 1242 stock.... might need this later but i cant run that at this point either


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Just tried this bios.
> 
> Completely unstable lol.
> 
> For some reason - no matter what offset you put, the card boosts up to 1372mhz and crashes instantly lol.


Guess I should keep my hands of the boost table for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Ok t6 bios has same 1.22v idle and lp3d and it boosts to 1242 stock.... might need this later but i cant run that at this point either


Does precisionX show the correct voltage while in idle? (I know it bugs out under load)


----------



## maarten12100

Lowered the boost table so that it maxes out at 1333 which should prevent it from going too high.
I lowered the max voltage range this wasn't a problem before but that might have been because PrecisionX was showing a wrong too low value the new range is 825/1250.

titan1250-150(8).zip 229k .zip file


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Guess I should keep my hands of the boost table for now.
> Does precisionX show the correct voltage while in idle? (I know it bugs out under load)


Nooo don't let my comment discourage you! Seriously man, you are our best chance at an amazing gpu.

This bios does not idle down - was at 1.2 steady the entire time.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Lowered the boost table so that it maxes out at 1333 which should prevent it from going too high.
> I lowered the max voltage range this wasn't a problem before but that might have been because PrecisionX was showing a wrong too low value the new range is 825/1250.
> 
> titan1250-150(8).zip 229k .zip file


will try this one out right now..


----------



## maarten12100

I have an idea I can just put down the clocks of this exact bios if then Idle and 2d works correctly with a DMM we will know if it is a hardware glitch/limitation making the idle voltage that high.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

It looks like EVGA won't honor my warranty. They expect me to sit on this defective card. Screw them, I'm going to return this and buy a pair of 680 lightnings.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Lowered the boost table so that it maxes out at 1333 which should prevent it from going too high.
> I lowered the max voltage range this wasn't a problem before but that might have been because PrecisionX was showing a wrong too low value the new range is 825/1250.
> 
> titan1250-150(8).zip 229k .zip file


This one is interesting too..

No matter what offset I put down, it would hit that max clock maybe once and then seriously just hover around 1056-1124, with the VERY seldom spike to the max clock.

GPU voltage stuck @ 1.2 load and idle.


----------



## cowie

yes same here on t8
still same 1.225v idle 1.249v in 3d clock boost to 1124 pretty constant but no more then that.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ugh, Titanic OC nightmare!


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> It looks like EVGA won't honor my warranty. They expect me to sit on this defective card. Screw them, I'm going to return this and buy a pair of 680 lightnings.


When did you hear this? Can you post up their response? Sounds like they know/think nVidia should be able to fix this.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> When did you hear this? Can you post up their response? Sounds like they know/think nVidia should be able to fix this.


Here is the response that I received.
Quote:


> Joseph,
> 
> Because an RMA will not fix this. This is a known issue NVIDIA is working on, and as a result we are not issuing RMA's as it will not solve the issue at hand.
> 
> Regards,
> EVGA


It sounds to me like they just don't want to offer rma service. They haven't given me any info at all about the problem. All that I know is that the vast majority of people don't see this issue and my card throttles excessively in every pc that I've tried it in. You can't tell me that this card isn't defective.

They expect me to wait for something that may not effect my card. That is ridiculous.


----------



## emett

Personally I think that's great news. They are very confident nVidia will fix this. EVGA are basically telling you to hold out a little longer. If it doesn't work out then of course they will let you RMA/refund.
They probably don't want you to RMA it only to get a card doing the same thing. Then you'll really be raging.
The alternative is so sit tight a little longer and either a fix will be released or they will offer you a refund.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> This one is interesting too..
> 
> No matter what offset I put down, it would hit that max clock maybe once and then seriously just hover around 1056-1124, with the VERY seldom spike to the max clock.
> 
> GPU voltage stuck @ 1.2 load and idle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> yes same here on t8
> still same 1.225v idle 1.249v in 3d clock boost to 1124 pretty constant but no more then that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ugh, Titanic OC nightmare!


You could say that, so I've revised them again
I have made two experimental ones designated 11 and 12 those have lowerd P02 states but clocked P00 states where 11 is 1212.5 and 12 is 1012.5 (in the P02 state that is)
Version designated as 10 shouldn't bring any changes I think, but I have flattened out the voltage curves to the same ratio it was when I started so max voltage #1 is 3 steps (12.5mV/step) ahead of max voltage #2

ASUSTITAN150.zip 686k .zip file


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Personally I think that's great news. They are very confident nVidia will fix this. EVGA are basically telling you to hold out a little longer. If it doesn't work out then of course they will let you RMA.


I waited months for Nvidia to fix the driver issues that I experienced with GTX680. Lets face it Titan is an awful investment. Do they expect me to wait until I can buy a cheaper card with similar performance for me to finally be able to get full performance out of my card?

I really don't think that they have any more info than I do on the issue. I knew that Nvidia was aware some throttling issue. I don't know that they are working on a fix for cards throttling as badly as mine.

I really think that my card came from a bad batch. Notice that all of the people complaining about the excessive throttling started posting around the same time. Supermi has two cards with this issue. I'm sure that he bought them both at around the same time.

Why can't the send me a working card? Let them sit on this defective card until a fix maybe rolls around.


----------



## emett

Yeah, it's a ****ty situation. I think you need to explain to EVGA that the throttling you are experiencing is a separate issue to the quite minor throttling others are experiencing.
Tbh im expecting an official response from ManuelG on Monday/Tuesday US time.


----------



## capchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> How much more of an overclock?


Right now im getting 1173 on all cards stable. Its allways a pain trying yo overclock in sli


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Yeah, it's a ****ty situation. I think you need to explain to EVGA that the throttling you are experiencing is a separate issue to the quite minor throttling others are experiencing.
> Tbh im expecting an official response from ManuelG on Monday/Tuesday US time.


Yeah, thats what I'm hoping for too.


----------



## iryont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> If you look above there is an experimental one with higher voltage or do you want the stock asus one with 150% plimit and no voltage unlocks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Unless there's some specific reason you want a gigabyte BIOS you can just use any vendor BIOS you like. Just needs an extra press of "y" during nvflash and sometimes a driver resintall after the flash.


Alright guys, thank you - I was afraid the ASUS one will not work since I remember I had similar problems with GTX 590 bios vendors.

I will try the Asus 150% plimit for now but it would be good to have one with more unlocked voltage too.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iryont*
> 
> Alright guys, thank you - I was afraid the ASUS one will not work since I remember I had similar problems with GTX 590 bios vendors.
> 
> I will try the Asus 150% plimit for now but it would be good to have one with more unlocked voltage too.


 evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file

It has all the voltage you need for a normal person above this it goes all spooky and unstable.


----------



## iryont

Thank you, any suggestion what kind of overclocking tool to use with it? EVGA Precision or MSI AF?

I was using OC GURU II before but I suppose these two above should be better.


----------



## Alatar

I'd use precisionX since most people are using it, more info about that and OC Titan. However both are fine and work just about the same.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> It has all the voltage you need for a normal person above this it goes all spooky and unstable.


I've got an EVGA SC and I have a standard ASUS Titan on the way. Any reason why I wouldn't be able to flash both with this bios? Never messed around with different brand cards in SLI before (I figure they should behave no different especially with Titan)...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I've got an EVGA SC and I have a standard ASUS Titan on the way. Any reason why I wouldn't be able to flash both with this bios? Never messed around with different brand cards in SLI before (I figure they should behave no different especially with Titan)...


Doesn't matter all reference design for now.
You can always flash back unless your EEPROM dies which is a chance of 1/100000 it can only be rewritten so many times xD


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Doesn't matter all reference design for now.
> You can always flash back unless your EEPROM dies which is a chance of 1/100000 it can only be rewritten so many times xD


Exactly what I figured, thank you! And thanks for the bios as well.


----------



## Creator

Nvidia boost is ridiculous. It's actually causing me instability as opposed to helping. I'm trying to get 1200mhz+, and my card starts out fluctuating between 1202-1215mhz at 1.2v, where it seems fine. Then I hit 75C and it throttles to 1189mhz and 1.162v = crash. I shouldn't even be throttling at that temperature. Done for now until fixed, or until I get a water block.


----------



## CryptiK

There's guys still throttling on water. I think we will need the fix from nvidia to really get anywhere with this.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> It has all the voltage you need for a normal person above this it goes all spooky and unstable.


Maarten, this bios makes my top EVGA Superclock throttle worse than stock. Now the bottom card is rock solid @ 1202.....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Nvidia boost is ridiculous. It's actually causing me instability as opposed to helping. I'm trying to get 1200mhz+, and my card starts out fluctuating between 1202-1215mhz at 1.2v, where it seems fine. Then I hit 75C and it throttles to 1189mhz and 1.162v = crash. I shouldn't even be throttling at that temperature. Done for now until fixed, or until I get a water block.


I been suggested it was the software. It makes no sense @ all with such of a beast of a card. Just like Nascar Restrictor Plate Racing it seems....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Maarten, this bios makes my top EVGA Superclock throttle worse than stock. Now the bottom card is rock solid @ 1202.....


Not a voltage throttle then what temps are you running?

A second possibility is that you have already hit the "sweet spot" the point where increasing the voltage actually decreases the potential clock instead of increasing it.


----------



## capchaos

Im stable at 1163 tri sli on water with no throttling


----------



## Gregster

Just thought I would add this, as I have heard some daft things about buying Titans and justification but this wins by a mile...



http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18494571


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Not a voltage throttle then what temps are you running?
> 
> A second possibility is that you have already hit the "sweet spot" the point where increasing the voltage actually decreases the potential clock instead of increasing it.


It makes it throttle all the way down to 993. Both cards will hit 1202 with stock bios & go down to 1137 stock. Highest temp is 77c on top card & 74 on bottom. This bios will run bottom card all the way solid @1202, even when the voltage drops on it....


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> Im stable at 1163 tri sli on water with no throttling


Can you show a screenshot of precision-x performance log showing clocks/voltage/power after running valley?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Just thought I would add this, as I have heard some daft things about buying Titans and justification but this wins by a mile...
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18494571


Good review but I honestly don't see why you don't just keep price out of the discussion? Price/performance is never going to make sense for a 1000$ card unless it's twice as good as a 500$ card which would never happen within the same process. You even say you wouldn't send them back.

"I wish they were cheaper" Probably everyone does. Hell why stop at just cheaper, I'll go ahead and wish they were free.

Edit: Best line in that entire thread: "The point is moot though since again the price shouldnt be a factor when you buy such cards. Just buy enjoy, and eat noodles for a few months or get a divorce."


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Can you show a screenshot of precision-x performance log showing clocks/voltage/power after running valley?
> Good review but I honestly don't see why you don't just keep price out of the discussion? Price/performance is never going to make sense for a 1000$ card unless it's twice as good as a 500$ card which would never happen within the same process. You even say you wouldn't send them back.
> 
> "I wish they were cheaper" Probably everyone does. Hell why stop at just cheaper, I'll go ahead and wish they were free.


It was my honest review and I want to recommend them but the price makes it hard. In the UK, these Titans are £900 and that equates to $1344 US dollars. Rip off Britain as usual but anyways, I like recommending cards and my point is at present, these Titans are above the price for reccomendation.

Most people agree with me but you get the odd idiot who recommends I send the money to feed the starving kids in Africa instead of buying Titans









Edit:

I wasn't linking to the review btw, I was showing that comment which proper made me chuckle.


----------



## pilla99

Just a question for you single Titan owners. Why would you not just get a 690 for the same price? SLI I can understand but if you are going to only spend 1k, the 690 is the same price for better performance no? Unless those people I see are just planning on SLI'ing down the road.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> It makes it throttle all the way down to 993. Both cards will hit 1202 with stock bios & go down to 1137 stock. Highest temp is 77c on top card & 74 on bottom. This bios will run bottom card all the way solid @1202, even when the voltage drops on it....


With the fan on auto?
I could give you a locked voltage bios it might solve it or your top card just isn't up for it.
The cards are fast to clock down so I hope you have set temp target max and powerlimit max?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Just a question for you single Titan owners. Why would you not just get a 690 for the same price? SLI I can understand but if you are going to only spend 1k, the 690 is the same price for better performance no? Unless those people I see are just planning on SLI'ing down the road.


No sli issues full utilization in all games.
Cooler less power hungry


----------



## askala2

what is the best stable titan bios?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> what is the best stable titan bios?


Stable... Stable this IS SPART... OCN
I think stock + 120powerlimit + locked voltage

It depends on the chip quality and the temps


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> what is the best stable titan bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Stable... Stable this IS SPART... OCN
> I think stock + 120powerlimit + locked voltage
> 
> It depends on the chip quality and the temps


ok ty
can you give me the bios?


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> ok ty
> can you give me the bios?


you r very awesome~


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nuff said...
> 
> 20 minutes unigine valley


I wanna try this. Bios, can some one re post it as I forgot which Page it was on









And did you have throttling with the original bios?

Great clocks here!


----------



## askala2

what is your bios?
very aswome~


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> ok ty
> can you give me the bios?


 evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file

114% power limit 1212.5mV locked


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Just a question for you single Titan owners. Why would you not just get a 690 for the same price? SLI I can understand but if you are going to only spend 1k, the 690 is the same price for better performance no? Unless those people I see are just planning on SLI'ing down the road.


I looked at the 690 or 680s but I'm already hitting 1.8 GB VRAM usage in new games (Tomb Raider, Crysis 3), I'm also going to SLI in a month or so. Two Titans will carry me further into the future than either of the first options and will probably still have more poke than SLI/X-Fire 7xx/8xxx cards. I moved from SLI Fermi so I've lost 0% performance going to one card (gained in VRAM heavy games). On top of that, outside of gaming I use applications that benefit from CUDA and the DP floating point power, other cards aren't close here


----------



## askala2

very ty
~~


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> very ty
> ~~


 121212.jpg 385k .jpg file


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> 121212.jpg 385k .jpg file


this gpu mhz is not stable~

what is the problem?~


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> this gpu mhz is not stable~
> 
> what is the problem?~


[URL=http:/URL]http://[/URL]


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*


You have the gpu fan set to 85% set it to auto.
What are your temps?
What is your max stable clock @1.187 and @1.200?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I wanna try this. Bios, can some one re post it as I forgot which Page it was on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did you have throttling with the original bios?
> 
> Great clocks here!


selfmade Bios


----------



## askala2

Very ty~
this problem is fan speed~
i sloved ~
my max is 1202


----------



## Cheesemaster

The fresh quad build!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Why do I want a Titan that's fully stable at 1200Mhz so bad? I'm never satisfied!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Maarten12100 thanks for taking on this bios issue, awesome stuff! Quick question: let's say I just want to be able to push my cards to 1200mhz stable with EVGA manufacturer in bios, is that something that you could modify for me? As in power target and voltage, I can't really tell you my clocks at this point as one of my cards is being RMA'd and the replacement comes tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You have the gpu fan set to 85% set it to auto.
> What are your temps?
> What is your max stable clock @1.187 and @1.200?


Maarten ~Very ty~
70~80 temp
1202mhz


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> With the fan on auto?
> I could give you a locked voltage bios it might solve it or your top card just isn't up for it.
> The cards are fast to clock down so I hope you have set temp target max and powerlimit max?


Yes I set power limit. Top card is faster than the bottom one. I tested both before installing them in SLI. They'll run stable with no throttling @1137 all day long. It brings the card all the way down to 993. It just doesn't like the 285 bios... Do you have a rigged up SC bios or could i give you mine?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Can someone explain the voltage setting in Precision to me? The last version with older cards let you actually set the voltage and you could see it. Now we have just a plus. So default voltage is 1.162 mV, what does the plus do, if I do plus 100 it goes to 1.262?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Maarten12100 thanks for taking on this bios issue, awesome stuff! Quick question: let's say I just want to be able to push my cards to 1200mhz stable with EVGA manufacturer in bios, is that something that you could modify for me? As in power target and voltage, I can't really tell you my clocks at this point as one of my cards is being RMA'd and the replacement comes tomorrow. Thanks!


The evga bios posted a page back should suffice on a high end chip


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yes I set power limit. Top card is faster than the bottom one. I tested both before installing them in SLI. They'll run stable with no throttling @1137 all day long. It brings the card all the way down to 993. It just doesn't like the 285 bios... Do you have a rigged up SC bios or could i give you mine?


You flashed both right?
I could up the base clock but boost 2.0 doesn't seem to like that
Other posebility is the card not being loaded fully due to sli scaling what application?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You flashed both right?
> I could up the base clock but boost 2.0 doesn't seem to like that
> Other posebility is the card not being loaded fully due to sli scaling what application?


Yes I Flashed both. They get set to the stock Titan clocks......

My Bios below.

EVGA Titan SC Bios.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## CDMAN

maarten12100 Thanks for all your bios work.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> The fresh quad build!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip


I had to lol at these photos. You have thousands and thousands of dollars of equipment and you are set up on a $70 plastic folding table. hahaha


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yes I Flashed both. They get set to the stock Titan clocks......
> 
> My Bios below.
> 
> EVGA Titan SC Bios.zip 132k .zip file


You shouldn't use any compression for bioses you should just use store to upload it not that anything will go wrong it is just preferred.
So the EVGA bios you send was actually more locked down than other bioses which is weird as it should be reference however the boots steps were locked down.
So thing I've changed powerlimit to 300W/120% Baseclock to 1176 boost clock to 1228 voltage 3d to 1.212.5mV and kept the same for idle and 2d.

evgabaseclock.zip 229k .zip file


It's a bit of a high start for a base clock but it should work at that voltage if you have a good quality chip.


----------



## Warocia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yes I set power limit. Top card is faster than the bottom one. I tested both before installing them in SLI. They'll run stable with no throttling @1137 all day long. It brings the card all the way down to 993. It just doesn't like the 285 bios... Do you have a rigged up SC bios or could i give you mine?


I can confirm this is true. One card was running 1200MHz and other card throttled to 950MHz.. Maybe something to do with SLI?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I had to lol at these photos. You have thousands and thousands of dollars of equipment and you are set up on a $70 plastic folding table. hahaha


Real hardware love.
A simple wooden desk suffices for me


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You shouldn't use any compression for bioses you should just use store to upload it not that anything will go wrong it is just preferred.
> So the EVGA bios you send was actually more locked down than other bioses which is weird as it should be reference however the boots steps were locked down.
> So thing I've changed powerlimit to 300W/120% Baseclock to 1176 boost clock to 1228 voltage 3d to 1.212.5mV and kept the same for idle and 2d.
> 
> evgabaseclock.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's a bit of a high start for a base clock but it should work at that voltage if you have a good quality chip.


Oh okay, thanks for the tip. Locked down?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warocia*
> 
> I can confirm this is true. One card was running 1200MHz and other card throttled to 950MHz.. Maybe something to do with SLI?


Yep I already said that the need for power is dependent on the app if one card the bottom/second card gets load for only 30/80% it might not clock up as it isn't needed (vsync on in a game maybe)


----------



## Warocia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Yep I already said that the need for power is dependent on the app if one card the bottom/second card gets load for only 30/80% it might not clock up as it isn't needed (vsync on in a game maybe)


I would guess that Crysis 3 running 40 fps without vsync should push both cards maximum state? I don't get throttling in Crysis 3 with stock bios.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warocia*
> 
> I would guess that Crysis 3 running 40 fps without vsync should push both cards maximum state? I don't get throttling in Crysis 3 with stock bios.


Well you could check but without Vsync it should


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Oh okay, thanks for the tip. Locked down?


Limitations that can't be taken care of without heavy bios editing.
the other locked down was so that the voltage can't vary in a certain state.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Limitations that can't be taken care of without heavy bios editing.
> the other locked down was so that the voltage can't vary in a certain state.


Top card throttling something awful. Bottom card stayed steady as I increased clock. Going to switch them around. Didn't even put an OC to it & it was throttling @ 940, went to 875 as soon as I ran heaven.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Top card throttling something awful. Bottom card stayed steady as I increased clock. Going to switch them around. Didn't even put an OC to it & it was throttling @ 940, went to 875 as soon as I ran heaven.


Sounds like you hit sweet spot already @1.1875V or maybe @1.200V if you're lucky.
Anyhow I have a bios that is locked @1.2125 for all states making voltage throttle impossible. (I'm also working on an experimental 1.250V on but that one destroys the capability to run idle at the moment)

evga 285w.zip 229k .zip file

Can you put up the graph showing temp fanspeed voltage clock and load plz


----------



## Sprkd1

How do you update/change the BIOS on a graphics card, specifically the GTX TITAN? Just run a .exe file?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> How do you update/change the BIOS on a graphics card, specifically the GTX TITAN? Just run a .exe file?


You use Nvidia's Nvflash utility


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Sounds like you hit sweet spot already @1.1875V or maybe @1.200V if you're lucky.
> Anyhow I have a bios that is locked @1.2125 for all states making voltage throttle impossible. (I'm also working on an experimental 1.250V on but that one destroys the capability to run idle at the moment)
> 
> evga 285w.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> Can you put up the graph showing temp fanspeed voltage clock and load plz


I switched cards. Now it's not throttling as bad since I put @ the bottom. I'm going to do a little more testing, but it's definitely better since I switch & it does wonders for the other card. It stayed where I wanted too solid!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> How do you update/change the BIOS on a graphics card, specifically the GTX TITAN? Just run a .exe file?


Theres a decent tutorial in the OP http://www.overclock.net/t/1280007/official-msi-gtx-680-lightning-owners-club/0_20


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I switched cards. Now it's not throttling as bad since I put @ the bottom. I'm going to do a little more testing, but it's definitely better since I switch & it does wonders for the other card. It stayed where I wanted too solid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: graph


Rocksolid on both it seems.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Rocksolid on both it seems.


Bottom graph is only @ 1057. It won't go any higher. The problem is where it's boosts too. It stays in the 10's all the way down to 941...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 114% power limit 1212.5mV locked


I flashed this bios and the locked voltage worked. and it downclocked in 2d. But in 3d clock speed throttled hard. My card stayed at just over 600mhz. There is definitely something wrong with my card. I really am convinced that a bad batch of cards slipped through.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 114% power limit 1212.5mV locked


I just tried this bios and I throttled a lot worse than stock actually. At one point I dropped all the way to stock clocks 1058mhz from starting at 1167mhz.

And because I'm an idiot, I forgot to save my stock evga sc bios.

Can someone help me with that? Pretty please?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Bottom graph is only @ 1057. It won't go any higher. The problem is where it's boosts too. It stays in the 10's all the way down to 941...


Really?
It shows a solid line on gpu 2 clock with minor dips and no peaks therefor max is constant.


----------



## JKDC

Anything in the BIOS about the 78C throttle? Or how to unlock 100% fanspeed?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I just tried this bios and I throttled a lot worse than stock actually. At one point I dropped all the way to stock clocks 1058mhz from starting at 1167mhz.
> 
> And because I'm an idiot, I forgot to save my stock evga sc bios.
> 
> Can someone help me with that? Pretty please?


It has been posted a few pages back

EVGA Titan SC Bios.zip 132k .zip file


Did you have the fan on auto, what where your temps?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Anything in the BIOS about the 78C throttle? Or how to unlock 100% fanspeed?


The card is set to throttle at 63 the again every 9 degrees celsius it seems but Boost 2.0 ads in a lot of extras which actually make it harder to work with it.
If I would know at which temps exactly and how a specific temp is measured and saved in the bios I could find them.

Btw I could set 100% fan speed but it will be the same for the card as 85% 85 has been max as 40 is min.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It has been posted a few pages back
> 
> EVGA Titan SC Bios.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Did you have the fan on auto, what where your temps?


I tried it on both custom fan and auto fan.


----------



## Newbie2009

All these bios flashes, does the Titan have a dual bios for safety?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

snip


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The card is set to throttle at 63 the again every 9 degrees celsius it seems but Boost 2.0 ads in a lot of extras which actually make it harder to work with it.
> If I would know at which temps exactly and how a specific temp is measured and saved in the bios I could find them.
> 
> Btw I could set 100% fan speed but it will be the same for the card as 85% 85 has been max as 40 is min.


I dont get any throttling for temps until 78C and the only other time I throttle is at 106%. Fan speed doesn't throttle my Titans so I think they are working as intended. The problem is even though I set the temp target to 95C it still starts to throttle at 78C.

So you are saying it is impossible to go above 85% actual speed? I don't have a need to flash my BIOS with a higher power target or higher voltage unless the card is allowed to above 78C or a higher fan speed is unlocked.


----------



## cavry

Seems to be stable (Valley Extreme HD):


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Seems to be stable (Valley Extreme HD):


Congrats. You actually seem to have gotten a great chip.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Really?
> It shows a solid line on gpu 2 clock with minor dips and no peaks therefor max is constant.


Made a video, uploading to youtube as we speak...

EDIT: Added Video


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> All these bios flashes, does the Titan have a dual bios for safety?


Not needed you won't boot of your titan while you do boot of your mobo bios


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> All these bios flashes, does the Titan have a dual bios for safety?


Not needed you won't boot of your titan while you do boot of your mobo bios


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> All these bios flashes, does the Titan have a dual bios for safety?


No.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> I dont get any throttling for temps until 78C and the only other time I throttle is at 106%. Fan speed doesn't throttle my Titans so I think they are working as intended. The problem is even though I set the temp target to 95C it still starts to throttle at 78C.
> 
> So you are saying it is impossible to go above 85% actual speed? I don't have a need to flash my BIOS with a higher power target or higher voltage unless the card is allowed to above 78C or a higher fan speed is unlocked.


Well if you can touch 106% power you should try a higher power limit as that is also a throttle factor.
But yeah those absurd early temp throttles are part of boost2.0 which is the cancer of a modern society!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Seems to be stable (Valley Extreme HD):


Indeed full load 100% power at 1254 that is very little leakage.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Here's the added vid Maarteen....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I tried it on both custom fan and auto fan.


Yes here I can see it clearly.
The only thing I can spot is the temp curve going up and the clocks going down with the same kind of delta I would say it is early boost2.0 throttling.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Mine is way worse than that.


----------



## maarten12100

To all the guys with the early throttling for those who live in a cold climate or at night open your windows and bring the ambient temp of that room back to 10 degrees Celsius or less that should help.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> To all the guys with the early throttling for those who live in a cold climate or at night open your windows and bring the ambient temp of that room back to 10 degrees Celsius or less that should help.


It's in the 60's in here. I don't know if I should RMA the card. To be honest it's much more stable on the Stock Bios. My Blocks will be here Tuesday


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Indeed full load 100% power at 1254 that is very little leakage.


Seems like I got lucky with this chip. I am tempted to see how far I can get it - maarten, which bios would you suggest?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> It's in the 60's in here. I don't know if I should RMA the card. To be honest it's much more stable on the Stock Bios. My Blocks will be here Tuesday


How bad does it throttle at stock?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> How bad does it throttle at stock?


Both can hold 1176 solidly, but when they to 1202 that's when trouble start....


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Both can hold 1176 solidly, but when they to 1202 that's when trouble start....


If I could hold 1176mhz, I'd be happy.

I might start out that way but then have voltage and mhz pulled from me almost right away even when temps are really low.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Seems like I got lucky with this chip. I am tempted to see how far I can get it - maarten, which bios would you suggest?


 ASUSTITAN150.zip 686k .zip file

it holds 3 experimental bioses.
Which also include lowering the 2d clock on those out of range voltages but it seemed to be unsuccessful so far.
However I also have a more stable one which has the voltages locked at 1250mV for all states(not something you want to run 24/7 unless you don't care about micron migration and powerusage at all







)

titan1250-150(2).zip 229k .zip file


Those bioses will bug out the control panels as they are above the max 1.2125 kepler is designed to run.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If I could hold 1176mhz, I'd be happy.
> 
> I might start out that way but then have voltage and mhz pulled from me almost right away even when temps are really low.


Yeah, exactly. You might as well hold off. My cards throttle down to 1.05v and somewhere around 1050mhz.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Here's the added vid Maarteen....


I say heat issue not because it is that hot but just because some card throttle prematurely with Titan.


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> ASUSTITAN150.zip 686k .zip file
> 
> it holds 3 experimental bioses.
> Which also include lowering the 2d clock on those out of range voltages but it seemed to be unsuccessful so far.
> However I also have a more stable one which has the voltages locked at 1250mV for all states(not something you want to run 24/7 unless you don't care about micron migration and powerusage at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> titan1250-150(2).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> Those bioses will bug out the control panels as they are above the max 1.2125 kepler is designed to run.


Thanks a lot maarten, will try these later.

In ther meantime, I fiddled around with K-Boost and found that it enables me to run a clock tier higher, now at 1267 (this is Valley Extreme HD), however, it also adds +5 to the Power %:


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Thanks a lot maarten, will try these later.
> 
> In ther meantime, I fiddled around with K-Boost and found that it enables me to run a clock tier higher, now at 1267 (this is Valley Extreme HD), however, it also adds +5 to the Power %:


Hello nice to meet you my name's Mike, want to trade Titans?

Thanks!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Hello nice to meet you my name's Mike, want to trade Titans?
> 
> Thanks!


Guess anybody would like to trade for his Titan.
This is the moment we might find out if ASIC quality matters and what will be best for this gen high or low









As he is on air right now I'm guessing high ASIC quality


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> As he is on air right now I'm guessing high ASIC quality


He's on air?

His fan tach was 0. His highest temp was 45c.

Is he outside......in the arctic circle?


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Guess anybody would like to trade for his Titan.
> This is the moment we might find out if ASIC quality matters and what will be best for this gen high or low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As he is on air right now I'm guessing high ASIC quality


Nope, on water (EK water block). ASIC quality is 79.9 - pretty standard I believe. The highest actual temp in the benchmark run was around 32 degrees, the 45 is some value from 30 minutes before (before I switched the pump & rad fans from silent mode into high gear)

But sorry guys, I am not trading


----------



## CallsignVega

That is on the high end for ASIC from what I've seen.


----------



## Difunto

hey cavry, what Bios are you running? i would like to try ur settings on mine and see what i can get.
this is my max oc anything else crashes 1176mhz 169gpu+545mem


----------



## Difunto

hey cavry, what Bios are you running? i would like to try ur settings on mine and see what i can get.
this is my max oc anything else crashes 1176mhz 169gpu+545mem


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Nope, on water (EK water block). ASIC quality is 79.9 - pretty standard I believe. The highest actual temp in the benchmark run was around 32 degrees, the 45 is some value from 30 minutes before (before I switched the pump & rad fans from silent mode into high gear)
> 
> But sorry guys, I am not trading


Yeah going by all the asic scores posted around here you're definitely not "standard". Anyway great chip!

Are you planning to go sli at some point?


----------



## Sprkd1

I want a GTX TITAN. Should I wait for a response from NVIDIA and/or EVGA (since they also seem to be doing something about the throttling) before purchasing an EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> hey cavry, what Bios are you running? i would like to try ur settings on mine and see what i can get.
> this is my max oc anything else crashes 1176mhz 169gpu+545mem


That's not a very good score (no offense) I bet you are getting a ton of throttling and would get a much better score with a smaller oc.


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yeah going by all the asic scores posted around here you're definitely not "standard". Anyway great chip!
> 
> Are you planning to go sli at some point?


Nah, I am not a fan of SLI/Crossfire. BTW, what would be considered a normal asic quality for the Titans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> hey cavry, what Bios are you running? i would like to try ur settings on mine and see what i can get.
> this is my max oc anything else crashes 1176mhz 169gpu+545mem


Stock bios, EVGA SC Signature. I have not tinkered around with that (yet). Settings are K-Boost on, +106/94 deg, +170 GPU, +0 RAM.

Here's one interesting clue: I am only able to run these clock speeds stable when the GPU temp stays below roughly 40 degrees (maybe a little less), i.e. I have to switch to high noise/cooling mode. This might have something to do with heat increasing the effective energy usage at any given performance level, and then hitting the power ceiling. Thoughts?

.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Nah, I am not a fan of SLI/Crossfire. BTW, what would be considered a normal asic quality for the Titans?
> Stock bios, EVGA SC Signature. I have not tinkered around with that (yet). Settings are K-Boost on, +106/94 deg, +170 GPU, +0 RAM.
> 
> Here's one interesting clue: I am only able to run these clock speeds stable when the GPU temp stays below roughly 40 degrees (maybe a little less), i.e. I have to switch to high noise/cooling mode. This might have something to do with heat increasing the effective energy usage at any given performance level, and then hitting the power ceiling. Thoughts?
> 
> .


Most asic seem to be low 60-70. Mine are 69 and 70 respectively.

What was your stable OC on air?


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Most asic seem to be low 60-70. Mine are 69 and 70 respectively.
> 
> What was your stable OC on air?


I have never tested / overclocked it on air, so no idea.


----------



## Difunto

No offense taken







btw mbreslin what is ur score on that unigine heaven 4.0 ?
i did another run with cavry's settings and this is what i got..idk what throttle is because i don't think i get that.


----------



## Brianmz

^ Your scores look too low for your current overclock something most be wrong, you should get over 70fps average.


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> No offense taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw mbreslin what is ur score on that unigine heaven 4.0 ?
> i did another run with cavry's settings and this is what i got..idk what throttle is because i don't think i get that.


Some comments:

- 170 is effectively giving you 13 clocks more than 169
- I am prioritizing temperature (but on air that might not work well)
- Your GPU usage is 0%? Something is not right.
- Have you boosted your voltage by 38mv?
- There is no throttling here, it seems.


----------



## Difunto

ok now i did a valley bench here is the score


----------



## Difunto

my gpu usage showed as 0 maybe because on that run i was on K-boost?


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> ok now i did a valley bench here is the score


That looks normal, however you are not reaching 1.2v.

Comparison:


----------



## Difunto

yea i never seen my volts go higher than 1.187 and i did maxed the volts +38
could it be a setting on the drivers control panel? my cpu is at 4.8ghz i don't think its that..
should i flash my bios to yours?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> ok now i did a valley bench here is the score


Not sure what you changed between last time and this time but that's much better and closer to normal, I get around there with my x58/980x.

As far as making it to 1.2v or not it seems to depend on the chip, I've tried tons of bioses and tons of settings, this is about the best I get:


Edit: Sorry this is the wrong screenshot I will fix it in a second when imgur comes back.

There we go.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> That looks normal, however you are not reaching 1.2v.
> 
> Comparison:


What clocks is that running at? I just scored 72.8fps with 1176mhz / 3200mhz. (Though I was around 1200mhz for the first 20 seconds or so)


----------



## Difunto

ohh mbreslin i think you confused my heaven run with valley?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What clocks is that running at? I just scored 72.8fps with 1176mhz / 3200mhz. (Though I was around 1200mhz for the first 20 seconds or so)


He won the silicon lottery. He's pegged at 1267.

He won't trade cards.


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What clocks is that running at? I just scored 72.8fps with 1176mhz / 3200mhz. (Though I was around 1200mhz for the first 20 seconds or so)


Thats at the 1267 clock (the highest I got stable w/o modding the bios so far). Also, I have not started playing with the vram yet (currently @ stock speeds) - but I guess that will contribute to the same power limit, which is what holds me back I believe.

For some reason, I have this weird 1300 itch now...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> ohh mbreslin i think you confused my heaven run with valley?


Ah yes it seems so. My apologies. I only run valley because it seems to spotlight the throttling better than heaven for my cards. Probably a fine score then lol. My mistake.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> I want a GTX TITAN. Should I wait for a response from NVIDIA and/or EVGA (since they also seem to be doing something about the throttling) before purchasing an EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked?


^this^ If nvidia can fix the throttling problem , I will get 2 right away that is the only thing is holding me now


----------



## RJT

K-boost seems pretty kewl, but with the fluctuations in power %...it can't be that stable, can it?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Thats at the 1267 clock (the highest I got stable w/o modding the bios so far). Also, I have not started playing with the vram yet (currently @ stock speeds) - but I guess that will contribute to the same power limit, which is what holds me back I believe.
> 
> For some reason, I have this weird 1300 itch now...


Nice. Overclocking VRAM is a pain.

1150/3500 gave me a score within 0.1fps of 1124/3700 (scored 74.6fps). Obviously I didn't have control of the core in either run as it was being throttled down.

I ordered a water block, along with a new CPU block, radiator, new tubing, and some new fittings. I'm going to be upgradin my loop entirely hopefully next weekend. I'm hoping the end result is 1202/7000 (may need to flash bios or wait for NV fix), but at the very least my system will be quiet again. I love how the stock cooler looks, but blower fans are just so loud!


----------



## Difunto

@mbreslin its ok









ok this is my question what throttling? go check my pictures on both my benchmarks am i throttling?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> @mbreslin its ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok this is my question what throttling? go check my pictures on both my benchmarks am i throttling?


Nope. I would have thought throttling if that first bench of yours I responded to was valley. Score was 1644 when the average is around 3k for valley. Obviously I had it wrong. You seem to have no throttling, congrats to you sir.


----------



## Difunto

Thanks mbreslin!
so i re installed precisionx and put all my pcie slots on GEN3 and got this new score with my max oc settings +169-545


----------



## DonPablo83

Hey guys, im bout to grab 2x gigabyte titans, anyone have any idea if one brand is better than the other (asus v evga v gigabyte v msi)? Would anyone advise against gigabyte brand for titans?


----------



## RJT

Got this in Valley, everything ultra on 2560x1440p:
 Throttling...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Hey guys, im bout to grab 2x gigabyte titans, anyone have any idea if one brand is better than the other (asus v evga v gigabyte v msi)? Would anyone advise against gigabyte brand for titans?


Only difference will be customer service if you ever need to use warranty.


----------



## JKDC

What is everyone's idle voltage? I think I have the worst air cooled Titan made with a 55.5% ASIC and .900v at idle. My good card is 79% and idles at .862v. I am going to bench the good card by itself. Probably tomorrow I'll swap it to the 1st slot and check it out. That bad card was a Sig as well. I guess they don't bin them.

If anyone wants to to trade a higher ASIC card for this one for H20/LN2 let me know. If low ASIC cards do clock higher under H20/LN2 this card will set records. lol


----------



## Difunto

ok so i was messing with nv control settings and i did something that made me "throttle" so i went back to my old settings and there is no more "throttle" so idk if this will work for you but give it a try.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Only difference will be customer service if you ever need to use warranty.


Thanks buddy. Wasnt sure if there were component differences/bios differences.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Hey guys, im bout to grab 2x gigabyte titans, anyone have any idea if one brand is better than the other (asus v evga v gigabyte v msi)? Would anyone advise against gigabyte brand for titans?


I think you would be just fine with two Gigabyte Titan, I got one myself and it scored 76.3% GPU-Z ASIC test.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muSPK*
> 
> I think you would be just fine with two Gigabyte Titan, I got one myself and it scored 76.3% GPU-Z ASIC test.


Well done mate. U happy with the titan?


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Hey guys, im bout to grab 2x gigabyte titans, anyone have any idea if one brand is better than the other (asus v evga v gigabyte v msi)? Would anyone advise against gigabyte brand for titans?


EVGA has the best customer service period, and they care about their customers a lot.

I have 2 EVGA SC Titans, and they have the ASIC of 75% and 75.9% respectively if that matters. But if you are in the US of A, go EVGA.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Thanks mbreslin!
> so i re installed precisionx and put all my pcie slots on GEN3 and got this new score with my max oc settings +169-545


Im still in your position, I have an i7 3820 as well and getting 72 average in Valley







, What are you OC settings? What did you do!!!!


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Thanks mbreslin!
> so i re installed precisionx and put all my pcie slots on GEN3 and got this new score with my max oc settings +169-545


Im still in your position, I have an i7 3820 as well and getting 72 average in Valley







, What are you OC settings? What did you do!!!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, you guys are starting to kill my best Valley score (74fps). Can't wait til I get my rig put back together but its currently in pieces strewn throughout my workshop...


----------



## xoleras

Man, my lightnings get 98.4 in valley...i'm seeing 75ish with 1 Titan....what do you guys get with SLI in valley?

I guess i'll see with my own on Tuesday or Weds


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've seen 135 FPS in the Valley benchmark thread. I hope to have my SLI Titans up and running soon but am running into the typical water cooling BS at the moment...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Man, my lightnings get 98.4 in valley...i'm seeing 75ish with 1 Titan....what do you guys get with SLI in valley?


124fps is my bet.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Hey guys, im bout to grab 2x gigabyte titans, anyone have any idea if one brand is better than the other (asus v evga v gigabyte v msi)? Would anyone advise against gigabyte brand for titans?
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA has the best customer service period, and they care about their customers a lot.
> 
> I have 2 EVGA SC Titans, and they have the ASIC of 75% and 75.9% respectively if that matters. But if you are in the US of A, go EVGA.
Click to expand...

So what would you do if you had one like this?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> So what would you do if you had one like this?


Both of mine are like that 69 and 70 ... and EVGA has told another member they will not do an RMA for the throttle LOL GO EVGA


----------



## Compaddict

Seems to be working fine, I guess that's what counts.


----------



## muSPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Well done mate. U happy with the titan?


Haven't really tested it out yet, and I'm new when it comes to overclocking stuff. Maybe I can learn 1 and 2 things from reading this forum







.


----------



## cavry

Ok, for what it is worth, here's my dumped bios. It defaults to 1071Mhz Boost Clock (1097Mhz with +38mV).

EVGA_SC_stock.zip 229k .zip file

_(Important: rename file to EVGA_SC_stock.rom)_


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Seems to be working fine, I guess that's what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you tried trading core clock for more memory clock? For some reason I see my biggest gains when increasing my memory clock over my core for Valley.


----------



## ukn69

With a max of 1189mhz (settings of +106% 85c temp +169mhz 0 mem clock) the max average fps im getting is 69. How are you guys getting 78 average.


----------



## xoleras

There are tricks! I try to avoid messing with benchmark scores because i'm not trying to win benchmark contests, I only do them to gauge my system - i'm not saying anyone here does this but some people screw around with the CP and set it to high performance filtering, etc. Also you can flip through all the scenes prior to starting the benchmark to substantially increase minimum frame rates, and you can also install Valley on SSD for higher minimum frames.

Are you overclocking your CPU? Memory? Remember, CPU speed has a big big influence on benchmarks! If your 3820 is at stock that is definitely a big factor as well. Although memory has less of an effect - most people will increase RAM timings for benchmark runs as well.

I would start with the CPU and RAM though if you're not overclocking. CPU speed definitely affects the score as mentioned. I really think your score is fine if you're not oc'ing the CPU.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> There are tricks! I try to avoid messing with benchmark scores because i'm not trying to win benchmark contests, I only do them to gauge my system - i'm not saying anyone here does this but some people screw around with the CP and set it to high performance filtering, etc. Also you can flip through all the scenes prior to starting the benchmark to substantially increase minimum frame rates, and you can also install Valley on SSD for higher minimum frames.
> 
> Are you overclocking your CPU? Memory? Remember, CPU speed has a big big influence on benchmarks! If your 3820 is at stock that is definitely a big factor as well. Although memory has less of an effect - most people will increase RAM timings for benchmark runs as well.
> 
> I would start with the CPU and RAM though if you're not overclocking. CPU speed definitely affects the score as mentioned. I really think your score is fine if you're not oc'ing the CPU.


Yea my cpu is oc'd to 4.6 with ram on X.M.P. A couple pages back someone got it working to high 70's on fps by changing the PCIE to gen3 in bios, mine is already set to everything needed, i just don't get it


----------



## Obrigado

Look at this folks...

force in driver option the "CUDA double precision"
http://picturepush.com/public/12385997

titans driver disable the boost, and remain @836mhz, but you can overclock your card as usual!!!
http://picturepush.com/public/12385994
with +250 (result 1097 during the game)

http://picturepush.com/public/12386106
and yes..
clock are ultra stable as the gpu usage!!!

i have only 2 game bacuse i just formatted my gaming pc.... other people can help me with benchmark to understand if the double precision at the same clock reduce the performance of the game....(from a first try i do not see a degrade...)


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> 
> 
> With a max of 1189mhz (settings of +106% 85c temp +169mhz 0 mem clock) the max average fps im getting is 69. How are you guys getting 78 average.


Overclocking Titan's memory sees some pretty nice gains. Actually, I tend to see nice gains across the board when overclocking my memory.


----------



## kpforce1

So i've been testing one of my Titans (the ASUS one) but its on my q9550 rig







FPS are low compaired to most. However i just ran the ASIC Quality and it returned an 81.9%. What exactly does that mean?


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> Overclocking Titan's memory sees some pretty nice gains. Actually, I tend to see nice gains across the board when overclocking my memory.


I tested +145 gpu and +350 on men, still same area. Just doesn't wanna get to the average everyone else is getting. Am i the only one?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> Look at this folks...
> 
> force in driver option the "CUDA double precision"
> http://picturepush.com/public/12385997
> 
> titans driver disable the boost, and remain @836mhz, but you can overclock your card as usual!!!
> http://picturepush.com/public/12385994
> with +250 (result 1097 during the game)


Interesting. But only a temp fix.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> Look at this folks...
> 
> force in driver option the "CUDA double precision"
> http://picturepush.com/public/12385997
> 
> titans driver disable the boost, and remain @836mhz, but you can overclock your card as usual!!!
> http://picturepush.com/public/12385994
> with +250 (result 1097 during the game)
> 
> http://picturepush.com/public/12386106
> and yes..
> clock are ultra stable as the gpu usage!!!
> 
> i have only 2 game bacuse i just formatted my gaming pc.... other people can help me with benchmark to understand if the double precision at the same clock reduce the performance of the game....(from a first try i do not see a degrade...)


This is a very good find and if nothing else it allows me/us to perfectly illustrate the problem with titans currently:



According to everything nvidia says about how boost 2.0 works my clocks and voltage should not come down whatsoever. Max temp 63 and max power 99 with power target 106. Clocks/voltage shouldn't move.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> So i've been testing one of my Titans (the ASUS one) but its on my q9550 rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPS are low compaired to most. However i just ran the ASIC Quality and it returned an 81.9%. What exactly does that mean?


A Great Card... Highest I've seen.....









On another note you need a i7 @ Minimum!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> A Great Card... Highest I've seen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note you need a i7 @ Minimum!


Friggin saweet! lol Yeah, the slowdowns and gpu usage are horrible on the q9550 775 rig.... but I'm just testing, after all i had to see if i had a throttling issue with the card. Looks like it will do at least 1230/3160 on air so far







. I haven't played with it much though. I'm sure it will do just fine under water in my Force1 SR-2 build







Now all i have to do is cross my fingers and hope my EVGA SC Titan will run like this ASUS card does.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Friggin saweet! lol Yeah, the slowdowns and gpu usage are horrible on the q9550 775 rig.... but I'm just testing, after all i had to see if i had a throttling issue with the card. Looks like it will do at least 1230/3160 on air so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I haven't played with it much though. I'm sure it will do just fine under water in my Force1 SR-2 build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all i have to do is cross my fingers and hope my EVGA SC Titan will run like this ASUS card does.


Vendor doesn't matter.... It's a lottery as you well probably know. I ordered two on the same day, one from Newegg & other from Amazon. One card has an ASIC of 74.9 & other one is 75% dead spot. Probably rare to get two cards that even. I think my blocks will be here today, so I will play. House getting remodeled so I'm off work for that... ( OTHERWISE I'm Playing Hookie from work so I can play with Rig)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> 
> 
> With a max of 1189mhz (settings of +106% 85c temp +169mhz 0 mem clock) the max average fps im getting is 69. How are you guys getting 78 average.


Your score is dead on, other people are using driver tricks and benchmark tricks to fake results and/or break records (IMO in a cheap way).


----------



## RR09SS

To publish or not to publish LOL


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Ok, for what it is worth, here's my dumped bios. It defaults to 1071Mhz Boost Clock (1097Mhz with +38mV).
> 
> EVGA_SC_stock.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> _(Important: rename file to EVGA_SC_stock.rom)_


It is uncompressed so you can but that is the worst method of unpacking I have ever heard


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> So i've been testing one of my Titans (the ASUS one) but its on my q9550 rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPS are low compaired to most. However i just ran the ASIC Quality and it returned an 81.9%. What exactly does that mean?


We've seen incredible results from someone with 79.9 ASIC so once you put yours under water we might even see better results.
Or not as we can take that 2% with a grain of salt.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Vendor doesn't matter.... It's a lottery as you well probably know. I ordered two on the same day, one from Newegg & other from Amazon. One card has an ASIC of 74.9 & other one is 75% dead spot. Probably rare to get two cards that even. I think my blocks will be here today, so I will play. House getting remodeled so I'm off work for that... ( OTHERWISE I'm Playing Hookie from work so I can play with Rig)


Have a look at this. Mine are one SC one stock, bought on different days.

asics

Let me know if you want to trade my pair for yours.


----------



## PowerK

Practically, over 150 pages of throttling discussions and many still seem to be having throttle problem. Wow.. I must be one of those few lucky ones without throttling issues.

After scheming through this thread, it seems to me that throttling issue is _hardware_ related. I sincerely hope Nvidia can provide a fix through driver update for those people with issues but it looks like chances are very thin.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Have a look at this. Mine are one SC one stock, bought on different days.
> 
> asics
> 
> Let me know if you want to trade my pair for yours.


Well I guess I stuck my foot in my mouth I see...

P.S I think I will keep mine....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Practically, over 150 pages of throttling discussions and many still seem to be having throttle problem. Wow.. I must be one of those few lucky ones without throttling issues.
> 
> After scheming through this thread, it seems to me that throttling issue is _hardware_ related. I sincerely hope Nvidia can provide a fix through driver update for those people with issues but it looks like chances are very thin.


Thats what worries me and why I've been pushing for a new card.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Practically, over 150 pages of throttling discussions and many still seem to be having throttle problem. Wow.. I must be one of those few lucky ones without throttling issues.
> 
> After scheming through this thread, it seems to me that throttling issue is _hardware_ related. I sincerely hope Nvidia can provide a fix through driver update for those people with issues but it looks like chances are very thin.


Throttling is a mixture of GPU Boost 2.0 & pushing your cards past max clocks. I bet a good % of these cards will do 1100MHz stable. It's when we start to push the cards upwards of that. We have to understand that base clock is 836 & this card is loaded with 6GB of Ram. 1136 is a 300MHz bump. I think that's a terrific overclock on air. Both mine do 1176 all day long 99% of the time stable & that's on air.... It's when I hit 1189 is when the card will start to throttle no matter what most times.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah but some of us like myself are seeing throttle at stock. I really think that a batch of defective cards slipped out. It would explain why supermi got two right around the time that I bought mine.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah but some of us like myself are seeing throttle at stock. I really think that a batch of defective cards slipped out. It would explain why supermi got two right around the time that I bought mine.


That could be true, I think this GPU Boost stuff is crap personally. AMD is getting the same way. When I first bought my 7970's I said to myself, unlocked voltage I'm about to blow my cards up & I couldn't wait. Turns out they're capped & 1125 & 1525, but it's an easy way to fix this by doing a few things in the registry & adding some DLL's.

If Nvidia sent out some $1,000 defective cards they need to fix that first......


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats what worries me and why I've been pushing for a new card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah but some of us like myself are seeing throttle at stock. I really think that a batch of defective cards slipped out. It would explain why supermi got two right around the time that I bought mine.


If yours throttles at stock, it definitely is a defective card. Have you not returned your card, yet ?
If I were you, I would return it, get refund. And perhaps wait for custom PCB Titans. (Lightning, Classified and/or perhaps Matrix as well).
Custom PCB Titans are not officially confirmed, yet. But I bet they're coming in a month or two. They'll be beasts.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I've decided to get a Titan, provided that they are available in Bangkok. So it would really help if someone can answer my following questions. Thanks.

i) Which brand should I get to get maximum OC and to avoid all the issues that everyone has been facing?
ii) Does anyone here know whether or not the cards are available in Bangkok? If they are, what is the current price?

If its inappropriate to answer my questions here, please post your answers in this thread : Thread Link

I really appreciate your help! Thanks a lot!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Well I guess I stuck my foot in my mouth I see...
> 
> P.S I think I will keep mine....


Not foot in mouth at all, just a rare thing of 2 sets of cards from different batches both came within .1% asic. We're like a double rainbow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> And perhaps wait for custom PCB Titans. (Lightning, Classified and/or perhaps Matrix as well).
> Custom PCB Titans are not officially confirmed, yet. But I bet they're coming in a month or two. They'll be beasts.


Please be sure to come back to the thread in two months so I can quote you and ask where the lightnings are. Custom pcbs are no time soon.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Please be sure to come back to the thread in two months so I can quote you and ask where the lightnings are. Custom pcbs are no time soon.


custom pcb titans are just as likely as custom pcb 690s... That means there will be one model, only ~1000 of them, and it'll be married to a heinous h60 type cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've decided to get a Titan, provided that they are available in Bangkok. So it would really help if someone can answer my following questions. Thanks.
> 
> i) Which brand should I get to get maximum OC and to avoid all the issues that everyone has been facing?
> ii) Does anyone here know whether or not the cards are available in Bangkok? If they are, what is the current price?
> 
> If its inappropriate to answer my questions here, please post your answers in this thread : Thread Link
> 
> I really appreciate your help! Thanks a lot!


1) All the cards are the same (nVidia reference), except that some of the EVGA versions have slightly higher stock clocks (SC version).

2) Doesn't matter whether it's available there. You can purchase it abroad and have it shipped.


----------



## cavry

First test with modded bios:


----------



## emett




----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've decided to get a Titan, provided that they are available in Bangkok. So it would really help if someone can answer my following questions. Thanks.
> 
> i) Which brand should I get to get maximum OC and to avoid all the issues that everyone has been facing?
> ii) Does anyone here know whether or not the cards are available in Bangkok? If they are, what is the current price?
> 
> If its inappropriate to answer my questions here, please post your answers in this thread : Thread Link
> 
> I really appreciate your help! Thanks a lot!


I have no idea of availability in Bangkok but there does appear to be a factory over clocked one available to the Asian markets

http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/180622/Colorful-Announces-Factory-Overclocked-GeForce-GTX-Titan-Graphics-Card.html

These will still be assembled by Nvidia they just come with higher clocks.

I'd guess you'd be best placed to know whether it's better to import from China or Australia if you do not have a supplier in Thailand


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> First test with modded bios:


I hope I get a card like yours the possibility would be endless


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> First test with modded bios:


Which benchmark/app/game did you use while logging? I won't even bother hoping my third titan is like yours since my other two gimp cards will only hold it back anyway.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> If yours throttles at stock, it definitely is a defective card. Have you not returned your card, yet ?
> If I were you, I would return it, get refund. And perhaps wait for custom PCB Titans. (Lightning, Classified and/or perhaps Matrix as well).
> Custom PCB Titans are not officially confirmed, yet. But I bet they're coming in a month or two. They'll be beasts.


I would go easy with the defective hardware claims. Nowhere on the official specs and NVidia documentation it says that the GPU is guaranteed to work at a constant 1200Mhz with 1.2V. The advertised boost clock is 876Mhz for the reference bios and 928Mhz for the EVGA SC edition. Can you consistently reach those speed under load? If you can't then you can talk about hardware problem otherwise the card is working within specs, but below "your" expectation.

Having said that I agree that the current implementation of GPU Boost 2.0 is flaky and inconsistent where some cards can go up easier than others and where the power/temperature thresholds are not always taken in consideration. Both Nvidia and EVGA said they are looking into it and I think that a new set of drivers or bios should take care of that, but assuming that every single GPU should go over 1Ghz and stay there stably is like getting an i7 cpu and expecting to get to 5+ Ghz. Some of them do, but the vast majority don't; that's why is called the silicon lottery.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I would go easy with the defective hardware claims. Nowhere on the official specs and NVidia documentation it says that the GPU is guaranteed to work at a constant 1200Mhz with 1.2V. The advertised boost clock is 876Mhz for the reference bios and 928Mhz for the EVGA SC edition. Can you consistently reach those speed under load? If you can't then you can talk about hardware problem otherwise the card is working within specs, but below "your" expectation.
> 
> Having said that I agree that the current implementation of GPU Boost 2.0 is flaky and inconsistent where some cards can go up easier than others and where the power/temperature thresholds are *never* taken in consideration. Both Nvidia and EVGA said they are looking into it and I think that a new set of drivers or bios should take care of that, but assuming that every single GPU should go over 1Ghz and stay there stably is like getting an i7 cpu and expecting to get to 5+ Ghz. Some of them do, but the vast majority don't; that's why is called the silicon lottery.


FYP.

Also, I think every card here mentioned can get 1GHZ, that isn't the issue.. the issue is that gpu**** 2.0 takes those bad cards and downclocks their voltage and clocks below 1ghz, ignoring all user configured settings.

I generally agree with your sentiments on the silicon lottery, but don't be careless and make assumptions that everyone is mad about the OC potential of their cards, it is the fact that we're saddled with a technology doing the exact opposite of what was promised.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> FYP.
> 
> Also, I think every card here mentioned can get 1GHZ, that isn't the issue.. the issue is that gpu**** 2.0 takes those bad cards and downclocks their voltage and clocks below 1ghz, ignoring all user configured settings.
> 
> I generally agree with your sentiments on the silicon lottery, but don't be careless and make assumptions that everyone is mad about the OC potential of their cards, it is the fact that we're saddled with a technology doing the exact opposite of what was promised.


Exactly but lets wait for what nvidia says about this "issue" (which they "caused" to hold back RMA's)


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> FYP.
> 
> Also, I think every card here mentioned can get 1GHZ, that isn't the issue.. the issue is that gpu**** 2.0 takes those bad cards and downclocks their voltage and clocks below 1ghz, ignoring all user configured settings.
> 
> I generally agree with your sentiments on the silicon lottery, but don't be careless and make assumptions that everyone is mad about the OC potential of their cards, it is the fact that we're saddled with a technology doing the exact opposite of what was promised.


Yes, GPU Boost 2 has problems, but even with those problems you are still well above the 876Mhz mark which is what the card is advertised and sold as. I haven't seen that many people reporting throttling UNDER 1000Mhz and NONE under 876Mhz.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I tried OCing my Samsung monitor on my folding rig for fun and I got it to accept 85Hz but all the text got fuzzy for some reason. I know the refresh rate was faster because I moved a window around on screen and the norm stuttering was mostly gone but the text was unreadable. And ideas what went wrong?
> 
> On a side note, I'm done testing my Titans. I can say that on air they really don't throttle much. Both cards are capable of 1.2V to start and will eventually drop to 1.187V in benches. Speeds start at 1202MHz and then hang around 1163-1176MHz but go no lower. Only issue I really have is that trying anything beyond +129MHz for card one and +109MHz for card two will cause driver crashes...


Exactly the same issues for me. Although I am finding a little throttling taking place during 1440p FC3 sessions, they didnt really throttle much on air during the benchmarks. My MSI AB OSD shows it peaking around 90 for quite a while, and i see it drop 1163/1150/1137/ and so on







and it still sits at 90.

Noticing incredibly better temps with no + voltage, and the card does +125 pretty easy on stock volts. Might do that to get bettter consistency out of the gameplay. Waiting to try Crysis 3 once this current work project is done...hoping for some new drivers to unlock my cards power!

As a side note, with the same CPU (4.8ghz 2500k) my Titan scored X5739 in 3dmark11, compared to X1819 with my last card - an unlocked HD6950. THIS is the upgrade I was looking for.


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Which benchmark/app/game did you use while logging? I won't even bother hoping my third titan is like yours since my other two gimp cards will only hold it back anyway.


This was just a quick & dirty run of Valley Extreme HD. Had to rush (work), the fine tuning will happen tonight.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Yes, GPU Boost 2 has problems, but even with those problems you are still well above the 876Mhz mark which is what the card is advertised and sold as. I haven't seen that many people reporting throttling UNDER 1000Mhz and NONE under 876Mhz.


Then you have been selectively browsing. Many users have been complaining about the throttling at stock clock. My current count off the top of my head is ~ 4 active in this thread.

Also, you are confusing the horrid throttling of GPU boost 2.0 with screwing with the overclock. If the card is capable of setting the speeds, the card is capable of those clocks. GPU Boost 2.0 is the reason they can't _maintain_ those clocks. You have a valid gripe when you can set something in the card, and the card just does whatever it wants to do, and often drops WELL below what you could "stably" run if you back off the offset.

You seem to think boost 2 is doing some things advertised correctly, and it isn't. My card was capable of running games at 1167~ I think, but I could only get it to maintain 1110 in games / benches.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> First test with modded bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


What BIOS are you using in that one?

Ok, so I've spent the past hour catching up to over 30 pages of posts (missed a lot in one day







). So, just wondering, is the BIOS cavry is using in the quote in this post the best BIOS to use? If so, which one is it?

Also, I've seen someone say that they read 1.25v with a DMM? That true? What does the DMM read on the stock BIOS? Just wondering if Nvidia is cheating with the voltage readout and even though software says 1.212v, it's really 1.25v.

(thanks in advance, I'll try to keep up to speed from now on







)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What BIOS are you using in that one?
> 
> Ok, so I've spent the past hour catching up to over 30 pages of posts (missed a lot in one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So, just wondering, is the BIOS cavry is using in the quote in this post the best BIOS to use? If so, which one is it?
> 
> Also, I've seen someone say that they read 1.25v with a DMM? That true? What does the DMM read on the stock BIOS? Just wondering if Nvidia is cheating with the voltage readout and even though software says 1.212v, it's really 1.25v.
> 
> (thanks in advance, I'll try to keep up to speed from now on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That 1.25V is experimental so I wont advise that until I have personally tested it with my yet to order Titan.
The 1.212V one comes in 2 flavours one with idle and one without if you are benchmarking the all states locked one is the best option.
Otherwise the one with idle is the best (if your card benifits from extra voltage which it may or may not depending on chips quality)

evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I would go easy with the defective hardware claims. Nowhere on the official specs and NVidia documentation it says that the GPU is guaranteed to work at a constant 1200Mhz with 1.2V. The advertised boost clock is 876Mhz for the reference bios and 928Mhz for the EVGA SC edition. Can you consistently reach those speed under load? If you can't then you can talk about hardware problem otherwise the card is working within specs, but below "your" expectation.
> 
> Having said that I agree that the current implementation of GPU Boost 2.0 is flaky and inconsistent where some cards can go up easier than others and where the power/temperature thresholds are not always taken in consideration. Both Nvidia and EVGA said they are looking into it and I think that a new set of drivers or bios should take care of that, but assuming that every single GPU should go over 1Ghz and stay there stably is like getting an i7 cpu and expecting to get to 5+ Ghz. Some of them do, but the vast majority don't; that's why is called the silicon lottery.


Not sure why you quoted my post. My Titans are fine and they don't throttle, thank you. I was talking to Baba about his Titan. Baba said he would return his card last week.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> This was just a quick & dirty run of Valley Extreme HD. Had to rush (work), the fine tuning will happen tonight.


Looked great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Yes, GPU Boost 2 has problems, but even with those problems you are still well above the 876Mhz mark which is what the card is advertised and sold as. I haven't seen that many people reporting throttling UNDER 1000Mhz and NONE under 876Mhz.


The simple fact you aren't taking in to consideration is that boost 2.0 and how it works is *part of what was advertised*. Simply stated the card is not working as advertised, that stock clocks are reached is only one piece of the pie.


----------



## cavry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What BIOS are you using in that one?


evgabaseclock.rom, as provided by maarten here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3500#post_19484628


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Yes, GPU Boost 2 has problems, but even with those problems you are still well above the 876Mhz mark which is what the card is advertised and sold as. I haven't seen that many people reporting throttling UNDER 1000Mhz and NONE under 876Mhz.


And yet one of the features advertised for Titan was being able to up voltage for better overclocks.

But those of us who throttle don't get to use any voltage overclock as it's clawed back.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 1) All the cards are the same (nVidia reference), except that some of the EVGA versions have slightly higher stock clocks (SC version).
> 
> 2) Doesn't matter whether it's available there. You can purchase it abroad and have it shipped.


Do the EVGA OC versions OC better than others?
Also, I cannot get it shipped. My dads visiting Bangkok and he's going to get it from there if its available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I have no idea of availability in Bangkok but there does appear to be a factory over clocked one available to the Asian markets
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/180622/Colorful-Announces-Factory-Overclocked-GeForce-GTX-Titan-Graphics-Card.html
> 
> These will still be assembled by Nvidia they just come with higher clocks.
> 
> I'd guess you'd be best placed to know whether it's better to import from China or Australia if you do not have a supplier in Thailand


Was it only colorful that released a Titan in Asia? What about the Gigabyte, ASUS etc versions?
Cannot get it shipped as my dad's going to get it from Bangkok if its available there.

Thanks to both of you for your replies!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> *Do the EVGA OC versions OC better than others?*
> Also, I cannot get it shipped. My dads visiting Bangkok and he's going to get it from there if its available.
> Was it only colorful that released a Titan in Asia? What about the Gigabyte, ASUS etc versions?
> Cannot get it shipped as my dad's going to get it from Bangkok if its available there.
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your replies!


Nope.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That 1.25V is experimental so I wont advise that until I have personally tested it with my yet to order Titan.
> The 1.212V one comes in 2 flavours one with idle and one without if you are benchmarking the all states locked one is the best option.
> Otherwise the one with idle is the best (if your card benifits from extra voltage which it may or may not depending on chips quality)
> 
> evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file


I see. Thanks for the answer. Looking forward to your next creation. You're doing an excellent job. I wish I knew how to do this stuff so I can contribute as well. Maybe some day. Thanks again though, I'll try this BIOS when I get home. So there's no hard limit on the voltage? At least at 1.2v?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What BIOS are you using in that one?
> 
> 
> 
> evgabaseclock.rom, as provided by maarten here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3500#post_19484628
Click to expand...

Nice. I'll give it a shot tonight


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Also, I cannot get it shipped. My dads visiting Bangkok and he's going to get it from there if its available.
> Was it only colorful that released a Titan in Asia? What about the Gigabyte, ASUS etc versions?
> Cannot get it shipped as my dad's going to get it from Bangkok if its available there.
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your replies!


I have no idea what the availability of brands is like in Asia, I'm UK based.

I would assume more than one manufacturer supplies there, I just happened to recall that article.

By the looks of it, all cards over clock about the same save for a few really good/bad cards, which would make sense as Nvidia actually manufactures them all, the different suppliers just provide the packaging essentially.


----------



## CDMAN

ahnafakeef, Yodobashi in Japan is selling the ZOTAC GTX TITAN:

http://www.yodobashi.com/ZOTAC-ZOTAC-GeForce-GTX-TITAN/pd/100000001001706317/


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nope.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I have no idea what the availability of brands is like in Asia, I'm UK based.
> 
> I would assume more than one manufacturer supplies there, I just happened to recall that article.
> 
> By the looks of it, all cards over clock about the same save for a few really good/bad cards, which would make sense as Nvidia actually manufactures them all, the different suppliers just provide the packaging essentially.


So I guess it wont matter even if I get a card from Colorful. Thats great! Thanks you guys!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I see. Thanks for the answer. Looking forward to your next creation. You're doing an excellent job. I wish I knew how to do this stuff so I can contribute as well. Maybe some day. Thanks again though, I'll try this BIOS when I get home. So there's no hard limit on the voltage? At least at 1.2v?
> Nice. I'll give it a shot tonight


The limit is 1.212 as safe voltage it can go above that but not without making some other functions go crazy.
The idle voltage being 1.225V is the most bothersome.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All the cards are the same except for packaging and warranty...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Check out my awesome Titan SC and Signature unboxing!


----------



## boxleitnerb

I have a problem setting 1.1875V. When I select this voltage, I still have 1.175V. 1.2V work fine, though.
Anyone else with that issue?


----------



## RR09SS

So, I submitted a ticket to EVGA about my voltage fluctuating, and it affecting clock speed etc.
here it the reply.

"Hello,

I'm sorry for the inconvenience this is causing you. This is a known issue, and the Product Team is looking into a fix for it. Replacing the card won't help the issue, but we should have a fix out soon. Keep an eye on our website, it should be announced on the front page or in the forums when the fix is out.

Regards,
EVGA "

Well, I hope this is the case, and they do indeed fix the problem. Either way its nice to see they are looking into it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> So, I submitted a ticket to EVGA about my voltage fluctuating, and it affecting clock speed etc.
> here it the reply.
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for the inconvenience this is causing you. This is a known issue, and the Product Team is looking into a fix for it. Replacing the card won't help the issue, but we should have a fix out soon. Keep an eye on our website, it should be announced on the front page or in the forums when the fix is out.
> 
> Regards,
> EVGA "
> 
> Well, I hope this is the case, and they do indeed fix the problem. Either way its nice to see they are looking into it.


Maybe reply with this question. Why does it only affect some titans and not others? Would that not mean that there is a good chance that the replacement could solve this issue for me?


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> So, I submitted a ticket to EVGA about my voltage fluctuating, and it affecting clock speed etc.
> here it the reply.
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for the inconvenience this is causing you. This is a known issue, and the Product Team is looking into a fix for it. Replacing the card won't help the issue, but we should have a fix out soon. Keep an eye on our website, it should be announced on the front page or in the forums when the fix is out.
> 
> Regards,
> EVGA "
> 
> Well, I hope this is the case, and they do indeed fix the problem. Either way its nice to see they are looking into it.


So I guess this throttling stuff is not a hardware issue?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That 1.25V is experimental so I wont advise that until I have personally tested it with my yet to order Titan.
> The 1.212V one comes in 2 flavours one with idle and one without if you are benchmarking the all states locked one is the best option.
> Otherwise the one with idle is the best (if your card benifits from extra voltage which it may or may not depending on chips quality)
> 
> evga 285w + idle and 2d.zip 229k .zip file


Hey Maarten12100,

Great work on these bios!

I tried the evga 285w + idle and 2d bios and it did give me the 1.212v sustained. Problem is for my card is that my clocks wont break 1000mhz now since it seems like my card is compensating for the extra volts. Only for maybe a sec or two will I see over 1000mhz while running Valley or Heaven.

Could you do me a huge favor and make a bios just like the above but with a sustained 1.175v in 3d, with the normal 2d idle? I have a feeling my card would like this more for some reason.

+rep for your amazing work!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Check out my awesome Titan SC and Signature unboxing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video


Awesome video. Great job









Looking forward to your watercooling results.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Hey Maarten12100,
> 
> Great work on these bios!
> 
> I tried the evga 285w + idle and 2d bios and it did give me the 1.212v sustained. Problem is for my card is that my clocks wont break 1000mhz now since it seems like my card is compensating for the extra volts. Only for maybe a sec or two will I see over 1000mhz while running Valley or Heaven.
> 
> Could you do me a huge favor and make a bios just like the above but with a sustained 1.175v in 3d, with the normal 2d idle? I have a feeling my card would like this more for some reason.
> 
> +rep for your amazing work!


Sure but note that throttling on the clock is also related to temperature.
Do you have your fan on auto?

At a last note the evga bios I posted earlier has a locked baseclock so unless you exceed 95 degrees it can't and shouldn't throttle
Power can also be a factor but usually isn't unless your chip is extremely leaky


----------



## Pinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> So I guess this throttling stuff is not a hardware issue?


Throttle is hardware related. Just change one of my Giga Titan for a Asus one 1006mhz boost and throttle is gone, save driver, same bench, same oc parameters. Old card is a 993mhz sample.
Some results with two and three cards:

Tri Titan









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/3d11p30050.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/3d11x15123.jpg/

I get my best results with stock bios, one of my cards hate voltage and throttle a lot with 1.2+
Best result in sli:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/19207e.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/192071.jpg/


----------



## RR09SS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Maybe reply with this question. Why does it only affect some titans and not others? Would that not mean that there is a good chance that the replacement could solve this issue for me?


Submitted a follow-up with this question. will see what they say shortly.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> ahnafakeef, Yodobashi in Japan is selling the ZOTAC GTX TITAN:
> 
> http://www.yodobashi.com/ZOTAC-ZOTAC-GeForce-GTX-TITAN/pd/100000001001706317/


whats that price in $?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Check out my awesome Titan SC and Signature unboxing!


I enjoyed it... better than most!....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> whats that price in $?


150k yen which is about 1500 euro which is about 2100 dollar


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Hey Maarten12100,
> 
> Great work on these bios!
> 
> I tried the evga 285w + idle and 2d bios and it did give me the 1.212v sustained. Problem is for my card is that my clocks wont break 1000mhz now since it seems like my card is compensating for the extra volts. Only for maybe a sec or two will I see over 1000mhz while running Valley or Heaven.
> 
> Could you do me a huge favor and make a bios just like the above but with a sustained 1.175v in 3d, with the normal 2d idle? I have a feeling my card would like this more for some reason.
> 
> +rep for your amazing work!


Here you go, can you upload the graph with the 1.2125V bios it will make it easier too troubleshoot.

evga1175 2d + idle.zip 229k .zip file


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxleitnerb*
> 
> I have a problem setting 1.1875V. When I select this voltage, I still have 1.175V. 1.2V work fine, though.
> Anyone else with that issue?


No matter what I do I can't get mine above 1.187v and sometimes in valley it starts to throttle the power usage down to about 70%. My card disappoints me so much. I was so excited for this Titan and now it just depresses me.

I might try to see if Newegg will replace mine.

It's so hard to think about buying a second one now because I know even if it is a good card it will be held back by the first card.

My plan was to get a second card right away but now I am not so sure.

Even using K-boost my card still throttles in Valley.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No matter what I do I can't get mine above 1.187v and sometimes in valley it starts to throttle the power usage down to about 70%. My card disappoints me so much. I was so excited for this Titan and now it just depresses me.
> 
> I might try to see if Newegg will replace mine.
> 
> It's so hard to think about buying a second one now because I know even if it is a good card it will be held back by the first card.
> 
> My plan was to get a second card right away but now I am not so sure.
> 
> Even using K-boost my card still throttles in Valley.


Can you post your graph also did you try the locked bios?
Fan is on auto right?


----------



## strong island 1

I ordered a waterblock but I don't know if I should install it or wait to talk to Newegg. I wanted to see if the waterblock helps the throttling but I am afraid of not being able to return it once I do.

I'm not sure how much ASIC quality matters but it's amazing to me on such a expensive card it is so low. Mine is 70% Most peoples in this thread are very low also.

You would think these would be higher quality for the price. My last 2 680's ASIC were 98% and 100%.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No matter what I do I can't get mine above 1.187v and sometimes in valley it starts to throttle the power usage down to about 70%. My card disappoints me so much. I was so excited for this Titan and now it just depresses me.
> 
> I might try to see if Newegg will replace mine.
> 
> It's so hard to think about buying a second one now because I know even if it is a good card it will be held back by the first card.
> 
> My plan was to get a second card right away but now I am not so sure.
> 
> Even using K-boost my card still throttles in Valley.


for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results

take my bios attached to this post
(selfmade, working, tested)

it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
it has 1.212 VCore
it has 115% power
it has 1400 boost limit
it has 275watts at 100% entry

121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


result with that:



Some results pls


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ...


Can you tell me the target and offset etc you used ?

Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> result with that:
> 
> 
> 
> reputation for this and some results pls


Thanks I will try when I get home. +rep for trying to help.


----------



## Creator

To all of you using custom bios, are you overclocking the memory as well? I don't have much of a throttling issue when I leave memory a +0. It's when I increase the memory that I start getting a lot of throttling. I'd like to be able to run +500 on the memory in the end, which I feel is conservative considering I've testing +700 to be stable. Thanks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Can you post your graph also did you try the locked bios?
> Fan is on auto right?


Yes I have been leaving fan on auto. My temps get up to 90c because I am setup for watercooling but my card starts throttling at about 70c.

I am afraid to try a bios because I might still try to exchange with Newegg.

Will installing a waterblock make my card unreturnable if I put the stock cooler back before returning.

I will post my graph when I get home during a valley run.

My card just seems to really suck and it makes me not want to buy a second one.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> To all of you using custom bios, are you overclocking the memory as well? I don't have much of a throttling issue when I leave memory a +0. It's when I increase the memory that I start getting a lot of throttling. I'd like to be able to run +500 on the memory in the end, which I feel is conservative considering I've testing +700 to be stable. Thanks.


Memory overclocking seems to use up far more of the hard wattage limit than core. Most people with average to slightly better than average silicon are using core only. Those few with great silicon are getting both clocked well. Those at the low end, are in some cases downclocking memory to give the core a bit more power to play with.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Can you tell me the target and offset etc you used ?
> 
> Thanks


+188 and 115%


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> To all of you using custom bios, are you overclocking the memory as well? I don't have much of a throttling issue when I leave memory a +0. It's when I increase the memory that I start getting a lot of throttling. I'd like to be able to run +500 on the memory in the end, which I feel is conservative considering I've testing +700 to be stable. Thanks.


If I try and overclock my memory even at +50 i crash.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I ordered a waterblock but I don't know if I should install it or wait to talk to Newegg. I wanted to see if the waterblock helps the throttling but I am afraid of not being able to return it once I do.
> 
> I'm not sure how much ASIC quality matters but it's amazing to me on such a expensive card it is so low. Mine is 70% Most peoples in this thread are very low also.
> 
> You would think these would be higher quality for the price. My last 2 680's ASIC were 98% and 100%.


Well ASIC quality has nothing to do with good or bad it depends on what you want to do with your cards a lower ASIC card will clock higher under extreme conditions will scale better with more voltage but will also leak more/use more power.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Check out my awesome Titan SC and Signature unboxing!


That's you? For some reason you look completely different from what I expected









Also quite a good camera setup compared to most people, impressive quality.


----------



## mbreslin

DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!

Naennon HAS DONE IT!



Have to take the kid to school be back in 20 minutes..

But that's it. No question about it. 0 throttling, pegged at 1202 etc.

Well done Sir!


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> DING DING DING WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!
> 
> Naennon HAS DONE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Have to take the kid to school be back in 20 minutes..
> 
> But that's it. No question about it. 0 throttling, pegged at 1202 etc.
> 
> Well done Sir!


you are welcome


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you are welcome


Will have to try this when I get home.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Memory overclocking seems to use up far more of the hard wattage limit than core. Most people with average to slightly better than average silicon are using core only. Those few with great silicon are getting both clocked well. Those at the low end, are in some cases downclocking memory to give the core a bit more power to play with.


I understand that, and I find it ridiculous that memory could be limiting the core, when memory has it's own power phases. But I'm just curious if the custom bios may actually be allowing both to be overclocked without throttle. So anyone with a custom bios, can you try running +100, +200, +300, and etc on the memory and see how it effects your core? Thanks.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I understand that, and I find it ridiculous that memory could be limiting the core, when memory has it's own power phases. But I'm just curious if the custom bios may actually be allowing both to be overclocked without throttle. So anyone with a custom bios, can you try running +100, +200, +300, and etc on the memory and see how it effects your core? Thanks.


Heat is the key problem with boost2.0 not the power so the 2 dedicated vram phases don't make a difference.
Once you put it under water you'll see that it clocks higher.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I understand that, and I find it ridiculous that memory could be limiting the core, when memory has it's own power phases. But I'm just curious if the custom bios may actually be allowing both to be overclocked without throttle. So anyone with a custom bios, can you try running +100, +200, +300, and etc on the memory and see how it effects your core? Thanks.


To be fair, its Boost 2.0 limiting the core. Their crappy algorithm that calculates the max power draw is faulty as hell and causing us all this HUGE headache. But memory draws a lot of wattage when you're talking ~ 3000mhz, so you if your chip thinks you're drawing too much power when your at 95% power target, well you're pretty much screwed, and you need to gain that power from either the memory or the fan settings.

Yes, it is ridiculous that either of these are limiting our core overclocks, but that is _exactly_ what is happening. Values of my chip won't help you, just know that if you free up more power, you'll be able to push core a little further, even though it doesn't help all that much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> result with that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reputation for this and some results pls


Does this peg your voltage or does it still use idle @ desktop?


----------



## Avonosac




----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Does this peg your voltage or does it still use idle @ desktop?


I looked it trough it should have normal voltage set dynamically for low stages the highs are locked.
I prefer locked voltages also for the low stages (just 875 and 1012.5 for idle and 2d) but yeah I'm raised with old cards so that is why.
I don't care for all this lets take enthusiast products and make them so that mainstream "noobs" can gag on them.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Here you go, can you upload the graph with the 1.2125V bios it will make it easier too troubleshoot.
> 
> evga1175 2d + idle.zip 229k .zip file


Here is with the 1.212 bios with fixed fan at 67% with +100 offset. Throttles my clocks stay around 875-900mhz with rare spikes over 1000mhz. This is with 114% / 95c Temp Target and fixed fan.



Will try the 1175 bios now thanks!

Here is my stock bios for EVGA SC. Using 106% power, 95c temp target, fan fixed at 67%, and 1.200v boost I can get a few secs of 1097 or 1071. This is without any offset to the core or memory. Mostly at 1058mhz and 1045mhz around 1.150v.

StockBios.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I looked it trough it should have normal voltage set dynamically for low stages the highs are locked.
> I prefer locked voltages also for the low stages (just 875 and 1012.5 for idle and 2d) but yeah I'm raised with old cards so that is why.
> I don't care for all this lets take enthusiast products and make them so that mainstream "noobs" can gag on them.


Not a terribly huge fan of it either, but this is going into a SFF build, so if its idling and the fans can stay down low, I won't be that upset


----------



## maarten12100

@ Naennon
Did you actually uses the Kepler Bios editor? as the new version now has support for the Titan (the German one)


----------



## mbreslin

If someone (or Naennon himself) can edit his bios to step the voltage back down during idle then it's basically done. It's just a matter of seeing how far you can push your chip. I know maarten said somewhere he made a 1.25 someone else might have to try that high. But 1202mhz at 1.212 seems plenty for me. I would even like to try his bios stepped down once more to 1.2.

The point is if you're willing to flash the bios throttling is basically fixed per Naennon's bios, just needs some tweaks. I tried like 20 bios at least with all manner of settings. Naennon's hits it on the head, gave me my highest score to date in valley etc etc.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> If someone (or Naennon himself) can edit his bios to step the voltage back down during idle then it's basically done. It's just a matter of seeing how far you can push your chip. I know maarten said somewhere he made a 1.25 someone else might have to try that high. But 1202mhz at 1.212 seems plenty for me. I would even like to try his bios stepped down once more to 1.2.
> 
> The point is if you're willing to flash the bios throttling is basically fixed per Naennon's bios, just needs some tweaks. I tried like 20 bios at least with all manner of settings. Naennon's hits it on the head, gave me my highest score to date in valley etc etc.


That won't really do much as except for every stage being locked and the different vendor they are the exact same bios
But as you wish I will force the voltage down one sec

Edit:

nvidia.zip 457k .zip file

First one is with 1212.5mV the other is 1200
Oh and btw the max table clock is 1202Mhz you could up that otherwise the extra step above 1.2 is pretty useless for most.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That won't really do much as except for every stage being locked and the different vendor they are the exact same bios
> But as you wish I will force the voltage down one sec


I don't follow. Are you saying it's not possible to have it locked at 1.212 during load and step back down during idle?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Here is with the 1.212 bios with fixed fan at 67% with +100 offset. Throttles my clocks stay around 875-900mhz with rare spikes over 1000mhz. This is with 114% / 95c Temp Target and fixed fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Will try the 1175 bios now thanks!
> 
> Here is my stock bios for EVGA SC. Using 106% power, 95c temp target, fan fixed at 67%, and 1.200v boost I can get a few secs of 1097 or 1071. This is without any offset to the core or memory. Mostly at 1058mhz and 1045mhz around 1.150v.
> 
> StockBios.zip 131k .zip file


Below is with the 1175v bios and with the same settings, I get about 100 more mhz!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I don't follow. Are you saying it's not possible to have it locked at 1.212 during load and step back down during idle?


I think he's saying that if you have 2d states the card can throttle the voltage down to those 2d state volts. However if all states have the same voltage it always has to be 1212mV or whatever.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I don't follow. Are you saying it's not possible to have it locked at 1.212 during load and step back down during idle?


That is exactly what I said and the bios should now do.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Below is with the 1175v bios and with the same settings, I get about 100 more mhz!


Well the sweet spot in terms of voltage is different for everybody.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I think he's saying that if you have 2d states the card can throttle the voltage down to those 2d state volts. However if all states have the same voltage it always has to be 1212mV or whatever.


I see I'm just not to keen to hang out at 1.212 all the time even when idle. I'm also curious to see if I can get to the 1202 bin with only 1.2 will be trying that in a few minutes.


----------



## Diverge

My Newegg RMA was approved on friday, and was just waiting for them to ship a new one out. I noticed on nowinstock.com that they were in stock. I quickly got on newegg chat to ask them to process my exchange. The lady tells me they gave me a refund.... she said to order a new one. I'm like ***, I was supposed to get an exchange w/ 2d shipment back. So I quickly order a new one, and ask her if she'll reimburse my shipping since my RMA was supposed to be an exchange. She said to email her once it ships and she'll give me a $20 credit. So I guess I'm satisfied.

At least now I get to get in on EVGA's free 3dmark key


----------



## Pongo

From ManuelG over at Geforce.com here:

"We think we have discovered the change in between driver 304.07 and 304.09 that introduced this behavior. Still performing more testing. Stay tuned."

Attachments


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> nvidia.zip 457k .zip file
> 
> First one is with 1212.5mV the other is 1200
> Oh and btw the max table clock is 1202Mhz you could up that otherwise the extra step above 1.2 is pretty useless for most.


Just tried #1 voltage never moves from 1.212

At any rate I've never gotten over 100% power before and now I'm at 103 most of the time so that's exciting.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well the sweet spot in terms of voltage is different for everybody.


Could you give me the bios editor link?

Also, for experimental, could you do one for 1150v and 1137v? It just seems like mine likes lower vcore. Its just strange with Titan, usually if you give more volts it gives higher clocks!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Could you give me the bios editor link?
> 
> Also, for experimental, could you do one for 1150v and 1137v? It just seems like mine likes lower vcore. Its just strange with Titan, usually if you give more volts it gives higher clocks!


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/nvidia-geforce-gtx-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Just tried #1 voltage never moves from 1.212
> 
> At any rate I've never gotten over 100% power before and now I'm at 103 most of the time so that's exciting.


I didn't hex edited this time I used the bios editor for this as it are simple supported changes.
It should work as it should just change the 6 blocks coordinating for both idle and 2d

Or are you running multi monitor as that might make it not go idle (my gtx570 does it with multi monitor)


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I didn't hex edited this time I used the bios editor for this as it are simple supported changes.
> It should work as it should just change the 6 blocks coordinating for both idle and 2d
> 
> Or are you running multi monitor as that might make it not go idle (my gtx570 does it with multi monitor)


AMD videocards in eyefinity don't idle either, they only go to the 2d clock.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I didn't hex edited this time I used the bios editor for this as it are simple supported changes.
> It should work as it should just change the 6 blocks coordinating for both idle and 2d
> 
> Or are you running multi monitor as that might make it not go idle (my gtx570 does it with multi monitor)


Nope single monitor. I completely forgot it's k-boost. Sorry.

So to get to the next bin (1202->1216) I need +197mhz and my card apparently won't do it at only 1.212. I'm going to try the 1.2v now and see if I can still bench at 1202.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> result with that:
> 
> 
> 
> Some results pls




Great job, with 1.212v it didnt downclock with a +100 offset, 114% power, 95c Temp Target, and 67% fix fan. I have never had over 100% power before and It only start to downclock 1 tic at 79c. Scores went up too, might try for 1200mhz for a run!

Thanks Naennon and Maarten1210 gave rep to both!


----------



## Avonosac

I hope this works, I won't be at my place with any time to try this bios until after work tomorrow. Then I'll have to wait to try this until after I put my H220 in my prodigy


----------



## maximus56

Second run ...XScore 17371- 4 way sli..more OCng to be done


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6163592
Will post other benchmarks later, once I get sometime
The 3 D Mark 11 Extreme is where this cards really shine, as it stresses the GPU quite a bit

Edit: Lol...Have to update my sig rig, although I still have the 690s...


----------



## SAN-NAS

So up to 1189mhz stable till 79c and then it goes down one tic to 1176mhz. Valley score now above 3000 for 3070. Going to push it some more!


----------



## mbreslin

So for my card [email protected] is perfectly stable, ran heaven and valley 5 times each. [email protected] is not and is like 50/50 chance valley will crash.

Some brave people need to go above 1.212 then I will follow


----------



## JKDC

Yeah it appears to be a software issue. In SLI my card was fine but when I benched my good card alone it downclocked almost immediately. It went from 1176 to below 1100 at one point. In SLI both are locked at 1110 until 79C.

Is there any thermal throttling with these edited bioses?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So for my card [email protected] is perfectly stable, ran heaven and valley 5 times each. [email protected] is not and is like 50/50 chance valley will crash.
> 
> Some brave people need to go above 1.212 then I will follow


They already have but I would like to test it myself as I could set 5V in the bios if I would like (not that it can do it ofc)
Going beyond should be done with extreme caution so until I get my hands on a Titan it would only for those with balls of steel to try.


----------



## mbreslin

@maarten: I have k-boost off now and still voltage never drops when I'm out of 3d.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Yeah it appears to be a software issue. In SLI my card was fine but when I benched my good card alone it downclocked almost immediately. It went from 1176 to below 1100 at one point. In SLI both are locked at 1110 until 79C.
> 
> Is there any thermal throttling with these edited bioses?


Well if I knew the exact temps the throttle kicks in and in how many decimals it is expressed.
As soon as I know those things I will try to find the throttle table.


----------



## strong island 1

So to try and fix the throttling what is the best bios to use. If I end up doing an RMA can they tell if I flashed a bios.


----------



## rationalthinking

Could someone PM or post the following:

1. nVidia Flash Tool for Titan (Think I have and only can find the one for 680)
2. How to extract my EVGA SC BIOS (Wanting to flash my vinalla card with the SC BIOS)

+Rep will be given. Thanks in advance OCN.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> Yeah it appears to be a software issue. In SLI my card was fine but when I benched my good card alone it downclocked almost immediately. It went from 1176 to below 1100 at one point. In SLI both are locked at 1110 until 79C.
> 
> Is there any thermal throttling with these edited bioses?


Were you getting full gpu loads on both cards in SLI, under around 95% gpu usage seems to reduce throttling but once you get 99% usage on both cards all the time it comes back.

That was my experience and that of others. Will full gpu usage my cards in SLI behave the same way they do alone









Are those Core clocks with your memory at stock? or with memory OC?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Could someone PM or post the following:
> 
> 1. nVidia Flash Tool for Titan (Think I have and only can find the one for 680)
> 2. How to extract my EVGA SC BIOS (Wanting to flash my vinalla card with the SC BIOS)
> 
> +Rep will be given. Thanks in advance OCN.


Latest NVFLASH (at least dos version) works it is not TITAN specific and I used the DOS version already.

To extract the BIOS you can either use GPU-Z to extract it (which I did ) or use the NVFLASH dos command though I forgot the command atm









pretty easy to do


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> @maarten: I have k-boost off now and still voltage never drops when I'm out of 3d.


That isn't normal it should drop there is no way it doesn't under 2d and idle
However that bios is a tad weird the max boost isn't done in steps of 13
this one should do however it is mine I know it works

evga1200 2d + idle.zip 229k .zip file


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> So to try and fix the throttling what is the best bios to use. If I end up doing an RMA can they tell if I flashed a bios.


Not if you flash it back (ocing with voltage and then rma'ing is fraud if a vrm dies)


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Were you getting full gpu loads on both cards in SLI, under around 95% gpu usage seems to reduce throttling but once you get 99% usage on both cards all the time it comes back.
> 
> That was my experience and that of others. Will full gpu usage my cards in SLI behave the same way they do alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Core clocks with your memory at stock? or with memory OC?


Yes...I was running Valley so it was full GPU load. No memory OC. I did raise the voltage to max so I may retry later OC'ing it at auto voltage/fan and then up the voltage a step at a time. Full GPU usage in SLI should be fine. I have a bad OC card so I can't quite get to 1100 stable on air so I cant test beyond that, but at that point and below they are solid and only occasionally will downclock 1 notch and come back up.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Could someone PM or post the following:
> 
> 1. nVidia Flash Tool for Titan (Think I have and only can find the one for 680)
> 2. How to extract my EVGA SC BIOS (Wanting to flash my vinalla card with the SC BIOS)
> 
> +Rep will be given. Thanks in advance OCN.


Nvflash is the universal tool either windows or dos edition however I prefer dos
Use gpu-z to extract the old bios.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Not if you flash it back (ocing with voltage and then rma'ing is fraud if a vrm dies)


ya I'm not sure what to do. I just submitted an RMA request but I have a feeling they might just issue a refund since these cards are hard to find. Plus I have a waterblock and backplate coming.

I'm not sure if I should keep it and wait for a possible fix or try and flash a bios.

I can't get my card above 94% power usage and volts only go to 1.187.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I'm not sure what to do. I just submitted an RMA request but I have a feeling they might just issue a refund since these cards are hard to find. Plus I have a waterblock and backplate coming.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should keep it and wait for a possible fix or try and flash a bios.
> 
> I can't get my card above 94% power usage and volts only go to 1.187.


Well until 1.2125V I wouldn't consider it fraud flashing it back then rma-ing as it is within design specs.
If you go over it however it wouldn't be fair (but for a 1K card I won't blame anyone I know I would)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That's you? For some reason you look completely different from what I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also quite a good camera setup compared to most people, impressive quality.


That was good.
For some reason, I was hoping for the hot chick from Tron...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> To all of you using custom bios, are you overclocking the memory as well? I don't have much of a throttling issue when I leave memory a +0. It's when I increase the memory that I start getting a lot of throttling. I'd like to be able to run +500 on the memory in the end, which I feel is conservative considering I've testing +700 to be stable. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I understand that, and I find it ridiculous that memory could be limiting the core, when memory has it's own power phases. But I'm just curious if the custom bios may actually be allowing both to be overclocked without throttle. So anyone with a custom bios, can you try running +100, +200, +300, and etc on the memory and see how it effects your core? Thanks.


I've been watching for custom bios' that look improved as well, I'm pretty much in the same situation. Good core clocks will hold well with no memory overclock, but I want that memory overclocked since it makes a pretty big difference...


----------



## vacaloca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


Tried this BIOS with my CUDA DP code. Lets me overclock a bit more in max P2 state:
min/avg/max clocks of 1032.1/1125.8/1215, respectively
min/avg/max load of 97/98.9/100
min/avg/max TDP of 78/112.9/128.6

compared to a run for stock BIOS I got:
min/avg/max clocks of 1032.1/1121.2/1175.8
min/avg/max load of 96/98.9/100
min/avg/max TDP of 66/105.7/116.7

difference is about 3 seconds on a code that runs for 148 secs... not a whole lot, but I changed some settings mid run, so I'll try a new one and see.
This is with P2 clocks set at 1226/2504 for GPU/memory. I think I'm hitting the upper bound on CUDA performance because I run with the DP units enabled. Still, it's pretty impressive performance for this card.

Edit:

Did a new run with P2* clocks set to 1276/2404 for GPU/memory... not memory bound since I just load the 1GB of VRAM upfront... and I break the 1200 MHz barrier with the results being numerically identical as previous runs...

min/avg/max clocks of 1175.8/1212.3/1267.3
min/avg/max TDP of 85.5/114.1/128.3
min/avg/max volts of 1.062/1.140/1.2

The interesting thing is that right after the run ends, the volts go back to 1.2, but are very rarely sustained that high during the actual run as the avg volts show. With the average clock around 1212 MHz, I'm down to 2 mins 18 seconds, or 138 seconds, or about a 4.8% improvement for roughly ~92 MHz clock bumps.

Edit 2:

I think I've established that even the above clocks are a bit high, I was not able to reproduce the above result, however at P2 clocks of 1236/2502, 115% max Power Target I was able to get roughly the same results, but with clocks, TDP, and volts just slightly lower, but with the slight memory boost, it actually came out to 2 mins 17 secs. (137 secs).

I tried earlier pushing even more clocks (near 1300ish) at reduced (near 2300) memory speeds, and sometimes my CUDA program would sit idle, even though the card was still running past 1250MHz... so I got a bit wary and decided not to push the envelope more. Not only that, but the results had numerical instabilities, sometimes off by 1 unit of magnitude, so I definitely have hit the limit... Just because you guys are crunching video doesn't mean I can't push my card with all the DP units way past the power target.









Edit 3: I have been able to reproduce the above results @ 1236/2504 with no instabilities. So from 3 mins 4 secs (stock) to 2 mins 17 secs... a 25% decrease in computational time. Not bad!









*Note: To set P2 clocks as the maximum state (ignoring P0) you can do:

Code:



Code:


nvidiaInspector -setPStateLimit:1,2

where the first argument is the GPU number (could be 0 in your case) and second argument means set max P-state to P2
You can then run nvidiaInspector with no arguments and edit the P2 GPU/memory clocks to your wishes.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was good.
> For some reason, I was hoping for the hot chick from Tron...
> 
> I've been watching for custom bios' that look improved as well, I'm pretty much in the same situation. Good core clocks will hold well with no memory overclock, but I want that memory overclocked since it makes a pretty big difference...


I hope to get a high quality chip which will have a sweetspot above 1.2125V otherwise it wont even be useful and just be a waste of power.
Aiming for 1300Mhz solid under water but all depends on what chip I'm going to get.


----------



## mbreslin

Just a quick heads up frozencpu just got backplates in stock, grabbed 2.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Just a quick heads up frozencpu just got backplates in stock, grabbed 2.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18879/ex-blc-1419/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC_Titan_Backplate_-_Black.html
Might help with the memory OC problem.
Vram on both sides of the pcb also where no cooler or airflow is //facepalm (well maybe they didn't have bigger chips but still they should provide something







)


----------



## SAN-NAS

Just a heads up, in 3dmark11 Im pegging the power limit at 116%. It only goes up to about 107% in Valley/Heaven. I can clock up to 1215mhz and 1228mhz freezes sometimes. I tried to up the fan to take the volt hit since it seem stable but that didnt work and locked up to windows. So far 1202 is really stable but the temps get up to 85c after a few loops.

In 3dmark at 1202mhz and cpu at 4.7ghz:

Score:

14500 with powerlimit at 115%
13700 with powerlimit at 106%

So it is getting much more juice, watch out!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Just a quick heads up frozencpu just got backplates in stock, grabbed 2.


+Rep on the info!

Got mine now







1 left in stock.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So for my card 1202[email protected] *is perfectly stable*, ran heaven and valley 5 times each. [email protected] is not and is like 50/50 chance valley will crash.
> 
> Some brave people need to go above 1.212 then I will follow


You can't possibly know if card is stable or not from only running heaven or valley 5 times








These benchmarks are not really oc sensitive, you would have to run them for atleast 10 hours if not more before talking about perfect stability !

Playing Far Cry 3 will expose unstable OC sooner, or looping 3dmark06 test called Canyon Flight


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> You cant posibly know if card is stable or not from only running heaven or valley 5 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These benchmarks are not really oc sensible, you would have to run them for atleast 10 hours if not more before talking about perfect stability !
> 
> Playing Far Cry 3 will expose unstable OC sooner, or looping 3dmark06 test called Canyon Flight


10 hours are you kidding us?
The toughest bench out there is Furmark run it for 15 mins and if it runs stable you're golden


----------



## CajunPower

Since installing the Titan, I've been running into an issue where my machine will suddenly turn off during graphically intensive games and reboot. After running Crysis 3 fine, I began to experience this issue while play SC2. I had fiddled with some setting in the Nvidia control panel which I reset to default and the issue went away. It has since returned, occurring every time I play SimCity, with an irregular period of time between starting the game and the machine shutting off. I isolated the power for the PC with an extension cord and monitored system temperatures during gameplay and neither seems to be the culprit. I pulled the Titan and put my GTX 570 back in and the problem went away so now, in my mind, it's either the card or the power supply. My power supply is a Corsair HX750.

Can anyone offer any insight?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 10 hours are you kidding us?
> The toughest bench out there is Furmark run it for 15 mins and if it runs stable you're golden


Furmark does not test the stability at all..all it does is overheat the cards, it might not do even that anymore considering Titan and all other 6xx cards throttle.

It's pretty much useless.

Heaven/Valley is much better, but to claim perfect or 100% stability yes you would have to loop them atleast 10 hours.

There are other programs which are more sensitive to overclocks, and they can be run much shorter, about an hour to claim 100% stability, and I already mentioned them - Far Cry 3 and 3dmark06


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Who games for 10 hours straight? I've never looped a gpu test that long. Its not like a cpu where you need to worry about data corruption.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Furmark does not test the stability at all..all it does is overheat the cards, it might not do even that anymore considering Titan and all other 6xx cards throttle.
> 
> It's pretty much useless.
> 
> Heaven/Valley is much better, but to claim perfect or 100% stability yes you would have to loop them atleast 10 hours.
> 
> There are other programs which are more sensitive to overclocks, and they can be run much shorter, about an hour to claim 100% stability, and I already mentioned them - Far Cry 3 and 3dmark06


Valley 5 times seems to be a "good enough" indicator to me, last weekend passing valley 5 times = crysis 3 no crash for several hours, any failed valley = quick crash in crysis 3. Obviously everyone's standards are different sorry. Also I don't play fc3 sorry! But I might grab it soon, looks pretty good.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Who games for 10 hours straight? I've never looped a gpu test that long. Its not like a cpu where you need to worry about data corruption.


Thats true, you dont have to worry about perfect gpu stability as much as you should worry about perfect cpu stability...I was just mentioning what is required if someone does want perfect gpu stability









Having said that, unstability is unpredictable, slight unstable gpu which crashed after 10 hours might crash next time after 2 hours.
It will probably not crash in only couple of minutes, if its slightly unstable, but you can't predict when it will crash


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Valley 5 times seems to be a "good enough" indicator to me, last weekend passing valley 5 times = crysis 3 no crash for several hours, any failed valley = quick crash in crysis 3. Obviously everyone's standards are different sorry. Also I don't play fc3 sorry! But I might grab it soon, looks pretty good.


Ok, just sharing my findings, Crysis 3 seem OC friendly








I have both Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3, and I could play Crysis 3 no problem on settings which would crash Far Cry 3 each hour of gameplay aprox.

Also, these settings didnt crash Heaven 4.0 for two hours !
Run Valley for about 10-15 minutes too, nothing, no crashes or artifacts

Artifacts or crashes within minutes in Canyon Flight...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> nvidia.zip 457k .zip file
> 
> First one is with 1212.5mV the other is 1200
> Oh and btw the max table clock is 1202Mhz you could up that otherwise the extra step above 1.2 is pretty useless for most.


I just tried the first one "Nvidia1" and it's exactly what we should be seeing stock.

This is the first bios I've tried that kept my boost and my voltage as I set it. And I still kept temps under 80c.

On the second run, I upped memory by 200mhz and got throttled back to 1163mhz from 1176mhz but 1163mhz held steady the whole way.

Thank you guys.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry


If 100% is 275 watts, what would be 115%?

If it the card is designed for 285w, can we expect them to go pop at 110%?


----------



## dph314

HOLY HELL NAENNON! Excellent work!









Ladies and gentlemen...(oh who we kidding...just gentlemen...) I present to you...one of the biggest offenders of the infamous throttle, Valley!-



This is a stock run too!

Low-voltage idle, stock Boost of 1202mhz, no throttle...is everyone using this BIOS yet?


----------



## mcg75

1202mhz @ 1.212 and +400 memory. No throttle.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> HOLY HELL NAENNON! Excellent work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...(oh who we kidding...just gentlemen...) I present to you...one of the biggest offenders of the infamous throttle, Valley!-
> 
> 
> 
> This is a stock run too!
> 
> Low-voltage idle, stock Boost of 1202mhz, no throttle...is everyone using this BIOS yet?


No overclock yet? How does it hold up with memory overclock as well?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1202mhz @ 1.212 and +400 memory. No throttle.


Feels great don't it?









Here's a Heaven 4.0 run, another frequent offender-



No throttle even up to 80C!

Spread the word, OCN (specifically Naennon) has done it


----------



## bastian

Got the high flow bracket installed on my Titan today:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/img1041q.jpg/


----------



## mbreslin

Sorry if this is a dumb question but since this is a kepler part shouldn't we (from you 680 people) have some idea already of how much voltage a titan can handle? Or because of the larger die it's back to square 1 just guessing and starting from nvidia's recommended max 1.2?

Thanks.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> No overclock yet? How does it hold up with memory overclock as well?


Haven't tried the memory yet. I'm flashing the second Titan now and then will try SLI and OC'ing the memory.

And yes, 1202mhz is the stock Boost speed on this BIOS









So, quick question Naennon. This BIOS has the stock voltage at 1.212v? What happens when I go to Voltage & Tweaks and set it up to +38mv? Does it go up or does that not actually do anything now and is ignored?

Also, if the voltage slider doesn't do anything now, can you make the 1.212v limit higher with a subsequent BIOS? Meh, what's wrong with me. I should just be happy at 1202mhz.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Feels great don't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Heaven 4.0 run, another frequent offender-
> 
> 
> 
> No throttle even up to 80C!
> 
> Spread the word, OCN (specifically Naennon) has done it


Where can Naennon's BIOS be found? I wanna test it out on my 2 throttlers


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Haven't tried the memory yet. I'm flashing the second Titan now and then will try SLI and OC'ing the memory.
> 
> And yes, 1202mhz is the stock Boost speed on this BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, quick question Naennon. This BIOS has the stock voltage at 1.212v? What happens when I go to Voltage & Tweaks and set it up to +38mv? Does it go up or does that not actually do anything now and is ignored?
> 
> Also, if the voltage slider doesn't do anything now, can you make the 1.212v limit higher with a subsequent BIOS? Meh, what's wrong with me. I should just be happy at 1202mhz.


It is the exact same bios... in terms of voltage and downclocks really I put it in a hex editor and compared it...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Where can Naennon's BIOS be found? I wanna test it out on my 2 throttlers


Test away my friend. You'll love it. I'll search for it now, it was a few pages back. I'll edit this post with the link in a minute.

In the meantime, if anyone knows hwy this isn't working... I could have sworn that to flash the GPU in the second slot, you just enter a -1 in the commands when flashing, but it's giving me this outcome instead







Anyone know what the problem is?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It is the exact same bios... in terms of voltage and downclocks really I put it in a hex editor and compared it...


Wait, what do you mean? It's the same as a stock BIOS as far as the voltage and downclocking? What's it doing different then to get rid of it?


----------



## Levesque

Naennon, wow +rep, +2, my Titans are totally different cards now. Good job man!!!!









Now running at 1190 rock stable 5 runs in valley, no throttling. And it was my first test. Now I will try raising it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Test away my friend. You'll love it. I'll search for it now, it was a few pages back. I'll edit this post with the link in a minute.
> 
> In the meantime, if anyone knows hwy this isn't working... I could have sworn that to flash the GPU in the second slot, you just enter a -1 in the commands when flashing, but it's giving me this outcome instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the problem is?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what do you mean? It's the same as a stock BIOS as far as the voltage and downclocking? What's it doing different then to get rid of it?


I've had this Nvidia vendor bios on my pc for about 3 weeks already it is from Techpowerup's database but it doesn't differ from the already uploaded bioses except where he didn't lock the voltage.
It is pretty easy to achieve now the bios editor is updated for Titan
just give me a sec I'll show you.


----------



## FtW 420

For nvflash with multi cards I always used the index command (i=x) to select the gpu. i=1 should do it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wonder if Nvidia's specific throttling fix that Manuel G. was talking about will be similar to Naennon's bios edit?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I've had this Nvidia vendor bios on my pc for about 3 weeks already it is from Techpowerup's database but it doesn't differ from the already uploaded bioses except where he didn't lock the voltage.
> It is pretty easy to achieve now the bios editor is updated for Titan
> just give me a sec I'll show you.


Cool, I didn't even know it was done by others and easy. That's awesome. So what's the voltage at for this BIOS? And what's the limit?

You don't by any chance know why I'm having trouble flashing the second card do you?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Cool, I didn't even know it was done by others and easy. That's awesome. So what's the voltage at for this BIOS? And what's the limit?
> 
> You don't by any chance know why I'm having trouble flashing the second card do you?


It only became easy as soon as the tool was updated and it was updated yesterday or so.
Still you can't touch the max voltage and setable voltage without hex editing this tool is just easier for non extremes (very helpful tool though)

As said above you should give syntax to dedicate the flash to the second card.

I might try and make the voltage setable while still forcing 1.2125V something that can't be done with the tool.

Oh and for how he made the bios we start with a blank techpowerup provided bios and let the tool do the work


----------



## Diverge

Here's pretty much all the changes I see in Naennon's modded bios


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Here's pretty much all the changes I see in Naennon's modded bios


As I was saying








However if that bios works miraculously better than mine although they are the same he should be given a lot of respect because that would be a real miracle.


----------



## CDMAN

dph314, you have a rampage iv correct? All you need to do is Turn off your pc, remove power from the gpu that has been flashed, Go to the red pci selector switch, turn the top selector to off (push it to the right) and then plug your vga cable to the second card. Once the flash is done, Power off pc, plug power to top card, change red pci bios selector back to on (left), and move your vga cable back to the top card.

The whole process should take you 5 mins.


----------



## Levesque

So can we now say the the ''throttling'' was software related, and not a hardware problem, since my Titans are not thottling anymore with Naennon's BIOS?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> So can we now say the the ''throttling'' was software related, and not a hardware problem, since my Titans are not thottling anymore with Naennon's BIOS?


Does the bios drop 2D voltage?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> So can we now say the the ''throttling'' was software related, and not a hardware problem, since my Titans are not thottling anymore with Naennon's BIOS?


Nope there are still ppl who got a crappy batch having problems

Also...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Naennon's BIOS?


//facepalm


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Does the bios drop 2D voltage?


It should in the adjusted one in the Nvidia pack I posted
His weren't set so they should drop *dynamically*<(I'm too old for this bull)

nvidia.zip 457k .zip file


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Titan Backplates & Blocks came..... Excuse the prints...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It is the exact same bios... in terms of voltage and downclocks really I put it in a hex editor and compared it...


I believe you LOL , I have not had a chance to try any bios's the past 2 days, which of yours is the same as his? But with dowclocking and down volting in 2d/idle but with more voltage when in 3d? That is the one I wanna try


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> dph314, you have a rampage iv correct? All you need to do is Turn off your pc, remove power from the gpu that has been flashed, Go to the red pci selector switch, turn the top selector to off (push it to the right) and then plug your vga cable to the second card. Once the flash is done, Power off pc, plug power to top card, change red pci bios selector back to on (left), and move your vga cable back to the top card.
> 
> The whole process should take you 5 mins.


Thank you. Yeah I could swear that I just threw a -1 in the one line and it would flash the second Lightning back when I had them. Weird that it's not working now









Well, not done playing with the memory yet, and the second card is slightly better so I think I'm going to flash that one and put it in the top slot instead. But here's what I have so far. New personal best


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I believe you LOL , I have not had a chance to try any bios's the past 2 days, which of yours is the same as his? But with dowclocking and down volting in 2d/idle but with more voltage when in 3d? That is the one I wanna try


The one I've had on my pc for 3 weeks with little adjustments but of the bioses I made there, are at least 15 that behave the same with a difference in max boost but that doesn't change anything for a bios with the steps still locked to 1202Mhz.
But this is a picture after making the modifications shown above 100% match


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been watching for custom bios' that look improved as well, I'm pretty much in the same situation. Good core clocks will hold well with no memory overclock, but I want that memory overclocked since it makes a pretty big difference...


How's this? (I am not hardcore with your hard vmods etc but this bios seems right up your alley?)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The one I've had on my pc for 3 weeks with little adjustments but of the bioses I made there, are at least 15 that behave the same with a difference in max boost but that doesn't change anything for a bios with the steps still locked to 1202Mhz.


Hope you didn't think I was poking at your or something but I did give your bios(es) a go for a few days not really sure why his suddenly worked? It's weird. Thanks for your work.


----------



## h2spartan

What is the recommended method of flashing the Titan's bios? Is firestorm a decent way? This will be my first attempt ever when i get my card tomorrow.


----------



## maarten12100

Let's drop the subject now as it is more important to improve than to take credit I guess.

I am thinking about using a big flat cover waterblock then drill out some mounting holes in the block on the places where the mounting holes are and use special metal glue that expands on the screws. (then screw the block cover back on)
This should work better than just a backplate and will give more ram OC ability.

I'm looking forward to the results with those back plates though.


----------



## Avonosac

Just walked into my local Microcenter and they actually have some evga vanillas in stock... Trying to figure out if I should pick one up to bin or what..


----------



## CaliLife17

So been following this thread at work today, but have been in and out.

What exactly was changed in these current "no throttling" bios that got rid if it? I'm curios to see what was the problem and what could be done for it on nvidias side. Can this be addresses in their Drivers? Or would they need to issue a Bios update.

Will run my TItans tonight, and see if they throttle. Also with all of the links I have seen to bios, what is the most current bios link I should Download from for these new no throttling bios


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Just walked into my local Microcenter and they actually have some evga vanillas in stock... Trying to figure out if I should pick one up to bin or what..


This is where I my titan. The standard version and the SC version were the same price.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> This is where I my titan the standard version and the SC version were the same price.


Fun story actually, Here in NL the Evga SC gtx680 is the cheapest gtx680 on the market


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Just walked into my local Microcenter and they actually have some evga vanillas in stock... Trying to figure out if I should pick one up to bin or what..


DO IT

New personal best...again- NON-THROTTLING 1202mhz/6750mhz



FtW! You always have to ruin it for me!







(just kidding. I'll never catch your score but I'm ok with that







) http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> So been following this thread at work today, but have been in and out.
> 
> What exactly was changed in these current "no throttling" bios that got rid if it? I'm curios to see what was the problem and what could be done for it on nvidias side. Can this be addresses in their Drivers? Or would they need to issue a Bios update.
> 
> Will run my TItans tonight, and see if they throttle. Also with all of the links I have seen to bios, what is the most current bios link I should Download from for these new no throttling bios


http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3670#post_19490729

Naennon post at top of page. Some are reporting his are giving them good results....


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3670#post_19490729
> 
> Naennon post at top of page. Some are reporting his are giving them good results....


Awesome thanks. So it looks like they were just givin some more breathing room. So now they are not crashing into a brick wall. I wonder if Nvidia set the cap too Low for these cards and that has caused some throttling on some


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Also...
> //facepalm


Sorry man, I was not following who did what, and just downloaded the BIOS named Naennon, and it worked for me... Was it you who did it and he just modified it?

If so, I will call now this maarten12100naennon's BIOS.







A bit long but it does the job.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> How's this? (I am not hardcore with your hard vmods etc but this bios seems right up your alley?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you didn't think I was poking at your or something but I did give your bios(es) a go for a few days not really sure why his suddenly worked? It's weird. Thanks for your work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> DO IT
> 
> New personal best...again- NON-THROTTLING 1202mhz/6750mhz
> 
> 
> 
> FtW! You always have to ruin it for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding. I'll never catch your score but I'm ok with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


The bios' are coming along nicely! I got lucky with a good card (at least good asic) & you guys are catching up pretty quickly.
Some vantage & 3dmark 11 scores done on the 3930k this time. The gpu scores are a bit lower than with the 3770k, but higher overall. Vantage already beats my frozen 7970, & 3d11 with the titan should get there yet.


----------



## PowerK

Does the BIOS uploaded by naennon have proper 2D/idle voltage/clock ? If yes, I want to try this if I can push these above 1.2 to 1.3 GHz


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> result with that:
> 
> 
> 
> Some results pls


OMG, it works. I need a higher power limit though. Hook me up man.









My cards boosting to 1215mhz out of the box and hitting 115% and throttling.

Could you hook me up with one that has a 1.2v boost and a 125% limit?


----------



## Avonosac

Pulled the trigger on one. Worst case even if I don't bin I can sell to someone here who can't get one. Plus it's Microcenter, if I get buyers remorse I'll just return it


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> OMG, it works. I need a higher power limit though. Hook me up man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cards boosting to 1215mhz out of the box and hitting 115% and throttling.
> 
> Could you hook me up with one that has a 1.2v boost and a 125% limit?


 end result2.zip 229k .zip file


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thanks, a ton. maarten. You're the man. Your file worked great too. I forgot to up the power limit yesterday.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thats odd, for some reason that bios makes my card throttle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That won't really do much as except for every stage being locked and the different vendor they are the exact same bios
> But as you wish I will force the voltage down one sec
> 
> Edit:
> 
> nvidia.zip 457k .zip file
> 
> First one is with 1212.5mV the other is 1200
> Oh and btw the max table clock is 1202Mhz you could up that otherwise the extra step above 1.2 is pretty useless for most.


Bios #2 here worked great other than my card hitting the power limit and throttling.


----------



## mcg75

The only issue I have with this great new bios is the voltage did stay locked at 1.21 even when I didn't have extra voltage specified with Precision.

But the 2d and idle clocks reverted to normal. I just don't want to run Skyrim at stock settings with 1.21 volts.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> end result2.zip 229k .zip file


Is this the one I'm using now just with a higher Power Limit? Same 1.212v?


----------



## Creator

Haha I've downloaded so many different bios now. +Rep to you marteen. I'm just waiting on my water block to arrive later this week.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> end result2.zip 229k .zip file


For some reason, this bios makes me throttle like crazy, but the one posted before doesn't.. inc results..


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Haha I've downloaded so many different bios now. +Rep to you marteen. I'm just waiting on my water block to arrive later this week.


Indeed. Toast to Naennon and Maartin!


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Some results pls


Before:



After:



Mine isn't the best overclocker, but I am more than happy with this. Actually, it was pegged at 1202mhz for a while, then throttled down to 1189mhz. yaaay!

Going to oc some memory now - I think mine is probably the worst oc'ing memory there is


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Indeed. Toast to Naennon and Maartin!


Yep! thx for your guys hard work! I dont have my card yet but intend on trying some of the different bios out there...


----------



## Creator

Also, what version of nvflash is everyone using?


----------



## Darco19

Is this guide: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119955 to flashing the BIOS outdated?

If so, anyone mind going through the steps/linking a more up to date one? I'm really interested in giving Naennon's BIOS a go, as mine throttles like crazy...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Is this guide: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119955 to flashing the BIOS outdated?
> 
> If so, anyone mind going through the steps/linking a more up to date one? I'm really interested in giving Naennon's BIOS a go, as mine throttles like crazy...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/2800#post_19461666

Alatar provided this guide for me earlier.

Works like a charm.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Also, what version of nvflash is everyone using?


This is the latest version. (Version 5.127)
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2165/NVFlash%205.127.html


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/2800#post_19461666
> 
> Alatar provided this guide for me earlier.
> 
> Works like a charm.


Thanks.

It appears the BIOS flash was successful (I'm surprised you could do it IN windows) - so lets see if Naennon really has fixed it!

So here we go then, gonna run some Valley for a bit with some higher OC's...


----------



## carlhil2

Why can't i get better than this score........, with these clocks,..........????


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It appears the BIOS flash was successful (I'm surprised you could do it IN windows) - so lets see if Naennon really has fixed it!
> 
> So here we go then, gonna run some Valley for a bit with some higher OC's...


Cool cool! keep us posted!


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Why can't i get better than this score........, with these clocks,..........????


Heaven scores lower than Valley. Your score seems about right for those clocks.


----------



## SAN-NAS

I am now up to 3292 score in Valley! when I overclock my memory over 300 it down clocks my core 1163 with the core offset at 160, which use to get me 1202. I upped the offset for the core to 197 and brought the core back to 1202mhz with memory at 6600 now! With the core clocked and not the memory I would hit about 107% on power. OC with memory and core pegs at 115%


----------



## Darco19

Whoa. What's going on here? Naennon's done the impossible of fixing the throttling!

http://i48.tinypic.com/sg5ueo.jpg

Ok, so it dipped just a lil' bit to 1176 on the core at the end, which meant there was a lil' bit of that going on still, but it was very smooth for most of that Valley run. It was a lot worse than this before, and my max OC has definitely gone up a bit also. Oh and I downclocked my mem a bit in this screenshot just to see if I could push the core a bit more, but I'll do that tomorrow - do excuse some of the wrong numbers there.

Another important thing that I saw was that the voltage was consistent, and the power exceeded 100% for once, something that was not possible on my stock BIOS! Note that I'm not even going all out here with the OC, as I don't really feel the need to right now, but so far, all I can say is gj man!! Anyway, I'm gonna get some sleep now, thanks again everyone for the info.


----------



## carlhil2

I can hit a constant 1202 with the same clocks during this benchmark......, yet, in other benches, it runs at lower clock speed?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It appears the BIOS flash was successful (I'm surprised you could do it IN windows) - so lets see if Naennon really has fixed it!
> 
> So here we go then, gonna run some Valley for a bit with some higher OC's...


Yep you can do it in windows. I did this with my two GTX590s I had


----------



## emett

ASIC scores of 72% & 69.3 ok for these cards?


----------



## Levesque

You know what's fascinating in all this?

That 2 dudes on a forum can fix a BIOS like that, while some highly paid guys, and probably a full TEAM of high salary dudes, working on the project at Nvidia, couldn't do it properly.









It's really fascinating. Was it that complicated to do? How many persons were working on the Titan at Nvidia? How many months did they work on the Titan, the BIOS, the drivers? And probably a full team!

It's cool that Marteen and Neannon found a fix, but at the same time, it's really sad to see a full team of high salary dudes working for Nvidia failing so hard like that when putting a 1000$ card on the market... And really pathetic...


----------



## Creator

Bah I couldn't help it and flashed. I just ran Valley 1202/3700 with almost no throttling.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> ASIC scores of 72% & 69.3 ok for these cards?


Mine is 71.1% and everyone's seem pretty low.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> You know what's fascinating in all this?
> 
> That 2 dudes on a forum can fix a BIOS like that, while some highly paid guys, and probably a full TEAM of high salary dudes, working on the project at Nvidia, couldn't do it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really fascinating. Was it that complicated to do? How many persons were working on the Titan at Nvidia? How many months did they work on the Titan, the BIOS, the drivers? And probably a full team!
> 
> It's cool that Marteen and Neannon found a fix, but at the same time, it's really sad to see a full team of high salary dudes working for Nvidia failing so hard like that when putting a 1000$ card on the market... And really pathetic...


I could not agree more. Nvidia is probably still trying to figure out how to solve the throttling issue, or may be their developers are coming to this forum to learn how to do get it done...I wonder if anyone at Nvidia even listens to Manuel g_Nvidia based on his feedback from these forums...lol


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Bah I couldn't help it and flashed. I just ran Valley 1202/3700 with almost no throttling.


Nice score! shoot to get over 80 fps now









or at least get that 0.1 to get to 78


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Mine is 71.1% and everyone's seem pretty low.


... What's the benefit of a card with, say, 76.7, should it overclock better?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Nice score! shoot to get over 80 fps now


I'm pretty much near the limit of what my card can do on air. Anything much higher than 1202/3700 crashes. But hopefully when I get it under water I'll be able to push a few extra hz out of this bad boy. Plus I'm not sure how much I am stressing Titan's power delivery system, so I'd rather be safe. But for now I can officially say, I am now satisfied! At these clocks, I am beyond a generational jump in power.









Water block arrives Thursday, but I won't have the time to set everything up until the weekend. And even then it will take some time as I'm pretty much doing my loop from the ground up. But once I do get it on there and leak test and all, I'll report if it improves.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> You know what's fascinating in all this?
> 
> That 2 dudes on a forum can fix a BIOS like that, while some highly paid guys, and probably a full TEAM of high salary dudes, working on the project at Nvidia, couldn't do it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really fascinating. Was it that complicated to do? How many persons were working on the Titan at Nvidia? How many months did they work on the Titan, the BIOS, the drivers? And probably a full team!
> 
> It's cool that Marteen and Neannon found a fix, but at the same time, it's really sad to see a full team of high salary dudes working for Nvidia failing so hard like that when putting a 1000$ card on the market... And really pathetic...


I'm guessing that Nvidia wanted our cards to throttle. If none of us said anything they wouldn't bother "fixing" the throttling. /fail!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm guessing that Nvidia wanted our cards to throttle.


Why?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> You know what's fascinating in all this?
> 
> That 2 dudes on a forum can fix a BIOS like that, while some highly paid guys, and probably a full TEAM of high salary dudes, working on the project at Nvidia, couldn't do it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really fascinating. Was it that complicated to do? How many persons were working on the Titan at Nvidia? How many months did they work on the Titan, the BIOS, the drivers? And probably a full team!
> 
> It's cool that Marteen and Neannon found a fix, but at the same time, it's really sad to see a full team of high salary dudes working for Nvidia failing so hard like that when putting a 1000$ card on the market... And really pathetic...


Whoa?! Where's this BIOS at?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> or at least get that 0.1 to get to 78


Ok fine, that I can do.









1215/3720


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Ok fine, that I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1215/3720


I'm jealous, my card crashes at that speed running Valley!


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> The fresh quad build!


Cheese how is it you spend like 12 grand on a computer and like $13 on a desk?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I'm jealous, my card crashes at that speed running Valley!


Are you running THE bios?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Are you running THE bios?


No, an ASUS card flashed with a EVGA SC bios w/114 Power Target!


----------



## carlhil2

......Where is this magical bios that you speak of?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Why?


It's all about control. Less RMA'S and keep performance in check compared to the 690 and future GPU's perhaps.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ......Where is this magical bios that you speak of?


The magic bios is located at the top of page 368. Linky


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Man I'm getting jealous reading all these posts guys! My rig is still in pieces but I did get this accomplished today at least:



I can't wait to get everything put back together so I can try out this new wunder-BIOS under water! Keep up the great work Maarten and Naennon!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Cheese how is it you spend like 12 grand on a computer and like $13 on a desk?


Lol I have the same "desk".


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The magic bios is located at the top of page 368. Linky


That link went to the wrong place for me. I think it is this one: Link


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Man I'm getting jealous reading all these posts guys! My rig is still in pieces but I did get this accomplished today at least:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get everything put back together so I can try out this new wunder-BIOS under water! Keep up the great work Maarten and Naennon!










That's the same exact block I ordered. Looks so nice!


----------



## strong island 1

What is the command line supposed to say after you enter nvflash --protectoff. I keep getting stuck right after that.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> What is the command line supposed to say after you enter nvflash --protectoff. I keep getting stuck right after that.


Follow Alatar's Instructions

You'll have to reboot after it's complete. Then after Windows boots, you may be required to reboot again to "re-install the device".

Lol at everyone flashing their Titans now. Good job Nvidia. I mean, how could they not have seen this coming considering the crowd that is buying these?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Follow Alatar's Instructions
> 
> You'll have to reboot after it's complete. Then after Windows boots, you may be required to reboot again to "re-install the device".
> 
> Lol at everyone flashing their Titans now. Good job Nvidia. I mean, how could they not have seen this coming considering the crowd that is buying these?


For some reason after I enter the first command I get stuck at that screen, it says something about nvidia update utility but it doesn't let me type. I think my windows install might be corrupt.


----------



## strong island 1

also the newest version of nvflash tells me that it isn't compatible with 64bit system.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

DADDYDC650 hit the nail on the head. It's not that Nvidia was so incompetent that a couple of OCN members were better at troubleshooting than they were. Nvidia designed the bios the way they did on purpose hoping that nobody would complain or notice the throttling. The good news is that it is obviously a simple software fix and now that the cat is out of the bag I expect Nvidia themselves will release an official "fix" for the throttling very soon....


----------



## TechSilver13

Which bios is everyone using? I have tried most of them already but seems like they all stay at 1.21v or 1.2v. Thanks.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Cheese how is it you spend like 12 grand on a computer and like $13 on a desk?


Ran out of money maybe?









Geez. That case brings back memories. I was kind of pissed when I opened the Cosmos 2 to realize it wouldn't fit under a standard desk.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Man I'm getting jealous reading all these posts guys! My rig is still in pieces but I did get this accomplished today at least:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get everything put back together so I can try out this new wunder-BIOS under water! Keep up the great work Maarten and Naennon!


Can't wait to see your results. This BIOS did wonders for me. Hit 77fps in Valley







I see a few 690's in the Valley thread hitting from the low to mid 80's, so, we'll say...85; 77 / 85 = 90% of a 690! Not bad I suppose. And I think my 2nd card is better so I'm going to swap tomorrow to see if that one is worthy of remaining in the top PCIe slot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> You know what's fascinating in all this?
> 
> That 2 dudes on a forum can fix a BIOS like that, while some highly paid guys, and probably a full TEAM of high salary dudes, working on the project at Nvidia, couldn't do it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really fascinating. Was it that complicated to do? How many persons were working on the Titan at Nvidia? How many months did they work on the Titan, the BIOS, the drivers? And probably a full team!
> 
> It's cool that Marteen and Neannon found a fix, but at the same time, it's really sad to see a full team of high salary dudes working for Nvidia failing so hard like that when putting a 1000$ card on the market... And really pathetic...
> 
> 
> 
> I could not agree more. Nvidia is probably still trying to figure out how to solve the throttling issue, or may be their developers are coming to this forum to learn how to do get it done...I wonder if anyone at Nvidia even listens to Manuel g_Nvidia based on his feedback from these forums...lol
Click to expand...

I don't know. I think it's doubtful. Very doubtful. They know the card, drivers, and BIOS inside and out. There's no "fix" for them to find. There's no "working on it" or "_trying_ to reproduce" any problems. They're simply trying to spin it that way. They're probably realizing the throttling is getting more negative attention than they planned on and now they're thinking about what to do about it. No company could produce this masterpiece, do the R&D, do mass-production, testing, etc. and magically miss the fact that it has a super-low power limit and throttles at very safe temps. I really believe nothing was accidental, nothing was missed.

That's what they're doing right now, guarantee it. Nvidia isn't looking for a fix, they're stalling until they come up with a plan. No way a team, like you said, smart enough to design this thing missed anything as major as this, and with a fix as relatively simple as Maartin and Naennon showed us.

Now...the reasons for it happening in the first place? Well...they probably still want to push Kepler dies, so they don't want to come _too_ close to the 690's performance. But maybe they started working with GK110, realized it was way too powerful compared to the 690, and locked it down. Clocked it pretty damn low too, as we've seen that when it actually gets the 1.2v it's supposed to, most can seemingly do 1202mhz or close to it. That's almost a 40% overclock, on air, and on the pretty low voltage limit, so you can't tell me this thing isn't clocked pretty low (837mhz-876mhz? Seems pretty low to me after what we've seen today. No wonder they probably had such an easy time finding chips worthy of the SC edition







)

And it's not a coincidence that the fan speed causes throttling (well, _used_ to







). They did that on purpose too. Way too big of a mistake to have actually been made accidentally and missed in testing. They wanted it to be like that for some reason. I mean think about it...what in the world could they possibly have wanted the card to further throttle with more fan speed? They didn't give this $1,000 beast enough Power Limit room to run full speed with 85% fan speed? It just seems fishy.

Sorry for rambling. Just my








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Which bios is everyone using? I have tried most of them already but seems like they all stay at 1.21v or 1.2v. Thanks.


Mine drops to .8v and 324mhz when idle. This BIOS is perfect. I'll look for the post with it, it was a little while back, posted by Naennon.


----------



## NapalmV5

*KEPLER BIOS TWEAKER V1.25* download

http://www.technic3d.com/download/overclocking-und-monitoring-tools/532-kepler-bios-tweaker-v1.25.htm


----------



## sourplumps

I'll have my Titans up and running tomorrow and plan to flash this 1200 non-throttling BIOS. One question I have is if it downclocks and lowers voltage at idle/2D desktop ? That is not something I want to give up. I don't want the cards running full voltage/speeds all the time. No issue with that while gaming, but not on the desktop. Can any of you running the good BIOS please advise on that ?

Thanks.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> I'll have my Titans up and running tomorrow and plan to flash this 1200 non-throttling BIOS. One question I have is if it downclocks and lowers voltage at idle/2D desktop ? That is not something I want to give up. I don't want the cards running full voltage/speeds all the time. No issue with that while gaming, but not on the desktop. Can any of you running the good BIOS please advise on that ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it down clocks idle frequency and voltage. I am now sitting 324mhz at 0.875v on the desktop.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Can't wait to see your results. This BIOS did wonders for me. Hit 77fps in Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a few 690's in the Valley thread hitting from the low to mid 80's, so, we'll say...85; 77 / 85 = 90% of a 690! Not bad I suppose. And I think my 2nd card is better so I'm going to swap tomorrow to see if that one is worthy of remaining in the top PCIe slot.
> I don't know. I think it's doubtful. Very doubtful. They know the card, drivers, and BIOS inside and out. There's no "fix" for them to find. There's no "working on it" or "_trying_ to reproduce" any problems. They're simply trying to spin it that way. They're probably realizing the throttling is getting more negative attention than they planned on and now they're thinking about what to do about it. No company could produce this masterpiece, do the R&D, do mass-production, testing, etc. and magically miss the fact that it has a super-low power limit and throttles at very safe temps. I really believe nothing was accidental, nothing was missed.
> 
> That's what they're doing right now, guarantee it. Nvidia isn't looking for a fix, they're stalling until they come up with a plan. No way a team, like you said, smart enough to design this thing missed anything as major as this, and with a fix as relatively simple as Maartin and Naennon showed us.
> 
> Now...the reasons for it happening in the first place? Well...they probably still want to push Kepler dies, so they don't want to come _too_ close to the 690's performance. But maybe they started working with GK110, realized it was way too powerful compared to the 690, and locked it down. Clocked it pretty damn low too, as we've seen that when it actually gets the 1.2v it's supposed to, most can seemingly do 1202mhz or close to it. That's almost a 40% overclock, on air, and on the pretty low voltage limit, so you can't tell me this thing isn't clocked pretty low (837mhz-876mhz? Seems pretty low to me after what we've seen today. No wonder they probably had such an easy time finding chips worthy of the SC edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And it's not a coincidence that the fan speed causes throttling (well, _used_ to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). They did that on purpose too. Way too big of a mistake to have actually been made accidentally and missed in testing. They wanted it to be like that for some reason. I mean think about it...what in the world could they possibly have wanted the card to further throttle with more fan speed? They didn't give this $1,000 beast enough Power Limit room to run full speed with 85% fan speed? It just seems fishy.
> 
> Sorry for rambling. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine drops to .8v and 324mhz when idle. This BIOS is perfect. I'll look for the post with it, it was a little while back, posted by Naennon.


Yep, they seem to be doing a pretty good job of spinning the yarn so far, especially with Manuel g _nvidia stringing everyone along







. if they don't come out with a fix, it will be an egg on their face, as a couple guys here have called them out on their bull.







keep screaming folks...if you don't ask, you won't get...lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That link went to the wrong place for me. I think it is this one: Link


I used the one from his link, my card is even better than before, 1202 in Heaven, no crash, steady the whole way, BEAST!


----------



## carlhil2

With this new bios, i can hit higher, steadier clocks than before, i can't believe it!


----------



## carlhil2

I was crying about only getting 61.5 FPS earlier.............look at me now, without even trying hard!


----------



## strong island 1

Wow this is pretty amazing the new bios worked for me with no throttling in valley.

I just went from just under 2800 to just over 3000 with 71.2fps. I can't push further until I get my waterblock.


----------



## strong island 1

Thanks a lot Marteen and Neannon.


----------



## turbobnl

nice, did you order your second titan yet?


----------



## CDMAN

The bios is nice when I use it with single cards, however when I use the cards in SLI, there is times when windows can not detect that cards are installed. It seems for some reason my cards like the old asus 150 power target bios best. I never had any throttling issues, so no loss on that.


----------



## CaliLife17

So ordered 2 SC from newegg. 2 different accounts 1 order right after the other, and I actually have consecutive Serial #s LOL. I couldn't believe it when i was registering. and to show you that it really is the Silicon Lottery, Here is a pic of my ASIC readings



top Card is top box, Bottom Card is bottom box. Bottom card at idle runs at .862 and top card at idle runs at .875.

Here is a screenshot of Valley with +32 on Voltage and +100 on core with custom fan curve. I think i see a little throttling in there.


----------



## carlhil2

1228 the whole way through, i made need to crank up the cpu, maybe 4.8?  ......


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You'd think I'd be used to these stupid little snafu's by now.







After installing the block onto my first card all was going well but then I started to take off the HSF from the second one and lo and behold, this one uses torx screws! I just assumed that since they were both EVGA SC cards they would both use the same screws but I guess not. Now I have to wait til tomorrow to get the proper screwdriver. Wonderful...


----------



## supermi

So I downloaded both Marteen and Neannon's bios's and installed one of them, I think it was NEANNON's ... it has a 115% power target so please correct me if I installed Marteen's.

Flashed both cards booted up, re-installed drivers turned on VALLEY and POOF 1202mhz 1.21v BUT once I adjusted the fan both cards dropped down to 993mhz or near to that , once I trigger it I can not get back to 1202 mhz without a reboot... I will try Precision next but this seems strange? both cards acting exactly the same!

I will try Precision and then flash the other BIOS which should be Marteen's, forgot which one was 115% power target (that is the one I used) , love to hear some suggestions or thoughts on why this happened or how to fix it


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> So I downloaded both Marteen and Neannon's bios's and installed one of them, I think it was NEANNON's ... it has a 115% power target so please correct me if I installed Marteen's.
> 
> Flashed both cards booted up, re-installed drivers turned on VALLEY and POOF 1202mhz 1.21v BUT once I adjusted the fan both cards dropped down to 993mhz or near to that , once I trigger it I can not get back to 1202 mhz without a reboot... I will try Precision next but this seems strange? both cards acting exactly the same!
> 
> I will try Precision and then flash the other BIOS which should be Marteen's, forgot which one was 115% power target (that is the one I used) , love to hear some suggestions or thoughts on why this happened or how to fix it


The one that i have is like magic, make these cards even a BETTER deal, imo!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The one that i have is like magic, make these cards even a BETTER deal, imo!


do you have a different bios from the ones I mentioned? Do share.


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3670......Top of the page, 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
,.......that one!


----------



## carlhil2

....After installing THAT bios, made me want to stay up and see how much i can push it on air, seems TOO easy!


----------



## itz.clint

Apparently, the issues due to throttling on the gtx titans are driver related not sure but that's what a nvidia rep was saying on there forums to be but were looking into the matter further... Hope I have helped guys









https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/10/

But looking further in to the matter on overclock.net it maybe an bios update instead, tbh this is making me stay away from purchasing my gtx titan









http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3740#post_19492976


----------



## emett

Great news all around. Glad you guys got the throttling sorted. I managed to get to Gigabyte Titans, original store couldn't get stock ATM. Being express posted to should see them in a day or too.


----------



## itz.clint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Great news all around. Glad you guys got the throttling sorted. I managed to get to Gigabyte Titans, original store couldn't get stock ATM. Being express posted to should see them in a day or too.


What was the main cause towards the throttling? I have heard many theory's towards the card.


----------



## CaliLife17

hmm hearing a little bit of coil whine i think on my titans with full fans. Will keep an hear out for it, to see if I want to RMA before my 30 days. I think a little bit is normal and probably wouldnt be solved with a new one, but I will listen to it next couple of weeks and see if I think i should RMA.

Tomorrow im going to Flash my titans i think with these bios floating around and see what they can do.


----------



## supermi

Deleting afterburner and installing precision fixed the 997mhz bug for me. But still crashed running valley in sli at with new bios at 1202. Think my worse throttling card is also a bad clocker


----------



## supermi

Darn it double post (one of the perils of mobile posting)


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Darn it double post (one of the perils of mobile posting)


Most people say when you go sli you hardly ever get the max clocks you can get on single cards. I will be able to test mine wed or thursday.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3670......Top of the page, 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
> ,.......that one!


Yeah I have it it is Naennon's.

One card seems to want to crash at 1202 and the other crash at 1215, SUCKS... they are both pretty equal but equally bad!!! I think I am gonna RMA ... they are throttling unless I use a BIOS that would likely void my warranty if I could not flash the original back and it is not like I get much more with this BIOS , less throttling though YAY... but I want that on the STOCK bios that comes on the card. RMA time. RMA till I get cards which do not throttle with stock bios that is my goal, wish me luck!

Great BIOS though !!!

Quote:


> Most people say when you go sli you hardly ever get the max clocks you can get on single cards. I will be able to test mine wed or thursday.


they are crashing at 1202 and 1215 individually ... I believe one is stable only up to around 1171 and the other perhaps 1202 or one bin bellow it ...


----------



## Mongo

what nvflash can I use to flash in Windows 7 64? 5.127 does not work.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Yeah I have it it is Naennon's.
> 
> One card seems to want to crash at 1202 and the other crash at 1215, SUCKS... they are both pretty equal but equally bad!!! I think I am gonna RMA ... they are throttling unless I use a BIOS that would likely void my warranty if I could not flash the original back and it is not like I get much more with this BIOS , less throttling though YAY... but I want that on the STOCK bios that comes on the card. RMA time. RMA till I get cards which do not throttle with stock bios that is my goal, wish me luck!
> 
> Great BIOS though !!!
> they are crashing at 1202 and 1215 individually ... I believe one is stable only up to around 1171 and the other perhaps 1202 or one bin bellow it ...


Thing is, with this bios, you don't even need to overclock your card, it gets me 64 fps in Heaven at stock settings, running at 1202 of course!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thing is, with this bios, you don't even need to overclock your card, it gets me 64 fps in Heaven at stock settings, running at 1202 of course!


Unless like me it CRASHES on the stock setting that is LOL , it is still a matter of getting a good vs bad card. Please finally understand I AM USING THE SAME BIOS YOU ARE! LOL and my cards are still crashing cry cry cry

I am very happy that you like it and that your card is decent enough to benefit from it


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> what nvflash can I use to flash in Windows 7 64? 5.127 does not work.


 nvFlash.zip 453k .zip file


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Unless like me it CRASHES on the stock setting that is LOL , it is still a matter of getting a good vs bad card. Please finally understand I AM USING THE SAME BIOS YOU ARE! LOL and my cards are still crashing cry cry cry
> 
> I am very happy that you like it and that your card is decent enough to benefit from it


Oops, my bad!


----------



## Mongo

Nope if I try to type in that it just scrolls options. Never lets me type out anything

Edit: think I got it going to restart now to see.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Unless like me it CRASHES on the stock setting that is LOL , it is still a matter of getting a good vs bad card. Please finally understand I AM USING THE SAME BIOS YOU ARE! LOL and my cards are still crashing cry cry cry
> 
> I am very happy that you like it and that your card is decent enough to benefit from it


you can't really expect to hit 1202 and 1225 with cards that have a boost clock of about 900. I'm not saying you shouldn't RMA because I am thinking about it but if you have cards that now don't throttle and hit just under 1200 that's pretty good.

I do agree it is annoying to have to flash a bios to get our cards working.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Nope if I try to type in that it just scrolls options. Never lets me type out anything


Were you able to enter the first command and then can't type.

I had to enter the first command and then I couldn't type so I rebooted and then typed the rest of the commands and it worked. It was really wierd.


----------



## emett

Is it ok to use Zotec Firestorm to flash the Titans bios?


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Unless like me it CRASHES on the stock setting that is LOL , it is still a matter of getting a good vs bad card. Please finally understand I AM USING THE SAME BIOS YOU ARE! LOL and my cards are still crashing cry cry cry
> 
> I am very happy that you like it and that your card is decent enough to benefit from it


Just offset your clocks to -20 or whatever its stable for you and you will be pegged at that speed without throttling...


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thing is, with this bios, you don't even need to overclock your card, it gets me 64 fps in Heaven at stock settings, running at 1202 of course!


Some people might need to downclock it a bit in minus







to get it stable but its still nice to have no throttling even at 1150 pegged or bin or 2 higher depends of the cards.

Now is it ok to run this cards at 1.212v like non stop? except on desktop at 0.8
Like some games that dont use full power will run at 836mhz the voltage is still at 1.212v is it safe for long run?

It might be a bit waste of power and heat...


----------



## Mongo

OK I got the flash to work I flashed to the 121gb115.rom one. I am running SLI and I now have no throttling at all. I can only run 1160/6610 in SLI but OMG.


----------



## Bloodbath

Who is happy with their purchase so far and have the Titans lived up to the significant hype? is there anybody out there disappointed with them? if so, why? Any views or opinions on this will be appreciated, thanks all.
The reason I ask is because I plan on getting two or three Hydrocoppers as soon as they are available for my upcoming 900D build, another part I'm waiting for


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Some people might need to downclock it a bit in minus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get it stable but its still nice to have no throttling even at 1150 pegged or bin or 2 higher depends of the cards.
> 
> Now is it ok to run this cards at 1.212v like non stop? except on desktop at 0.8
> Like some games that dont use full power will run at 836mhz the voltage is still at 1.212v is it safe for long run?
> 
> It might be a bit waste of power and heat...


This is what I am wondering also. I can't decide if I should RMA it now that this bios is out.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This is what I am wondering also. I can't decide if I should RMA it now that this bios is out.


Well this bios works my both card throttled, one would go all the way down to 1080 and one would stay at 1150, with this bios i can get them pegged at 1176mhz both, one can do much more,
the other would crash at 1202 but at 1176 with +300 on mem they looping valley for almost 1hr i like it.
But only concern is running them at 1.212v non stop for long run if that is too much voltage at all.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Is this the one I'm using now just with a higher Power Limit? Same 1.212v?


It is exactly the same


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It is exactly the same


Hey Maarten thanks for your hard work, wanted to ask you a question is it safe to run 1.212v nonstop in 3d even at lower speeds on air for duration of owning the card? (1yr or so)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Hey Maarten thanks for your hard work, wanted to ask you a question is it safe to run 1.212v nonstop in 3d even at lower speeds on air for duration of owning the card? (1yr or so)


The 1.2125V is safe and within design specs the entire Kepler gen is desided to take those kind of voltages.
Now 1.250V might be considered safe but I haven't tested yet (for most chips it will be too much as in past the sweet spot)


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It is exactly the same


So Maarten with the bios fix have we worked out is ASiC has much of an impact of the overclockability of these cards?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> So Maarten with the bios fix have we worked out is ASiC has much of an impact of the overclockability of these cards?


You have now is the time for those cards to punch out a gap per chip.
But still the is no such thing as bad ASIC and good ASIC al depends on what you want to do extreme oc's require a low ASIC while that is what everybody complains about.


----------



## Renairy

I am running 1202 Mhz Stock @ 1.212v - 100% Stable and havnt tried OCing the core or memory yet. Celebrations








No throttle at 115% Power limit....
anyway to change power limit to 115% default so that we don't have to set it in PresisionX ?


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The 1.2125V is safe and within design specs the entire Kepler gen is desided to take those kind of voltages.
> Now 1.250V might be considered safe but I haven't tested yet (for most chips it will be too much as in past the sweet spot)


Thanks that is reassuring








now if you guys could make the NEANNON bios with max 1176mhz for us with not so fortunate cards so we dont have to downclocked them. (now im just asking too much







)


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Thanks that is reassuring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if you guys could make the NEANNON bios with max 1176mhz for us with not so fortunate cards so we dont have to downclocked them. (now im just asking too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Even 1150 and ppl can just clock up to what ever their card can handle.


----------



## Renairy

Any chance we can get a 121gb115.rom to boost memory to +300 also ?
And 115%/90c naturally , no software tweaks


----------



## PatrickCrowely

These cards are clocking so well. That one good one is faster than two 670's, 7970's, & 680's @ stock. This is all with 6Gigs of Ram. I'm in awe actually.....


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Even 1150 and ppl can just clock up to what ever their card can handle.


yeah clocking up somehow feels ok while clocking down its a bit awkward


----------



## Hornetcup

hello all

Which tool to you use for flashing GTX Titan ? Nvflash 5.118 ?

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html

thanks


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornetcup*
> 
> hello all
> 
> Which tool to you use for flashing GTX Titan ? Nvflash 5.118 ?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> 
> thanks


Yes i used that one on Windows 7 64Bit no problem.


----------



## emett

With the flashing you just drag the bios onto the nvflash exe right? The bios has to be located in the same folder right? That's all too it?
Haven't flashed a bios since my 590.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> These cards are clocking so well. That one good one is faster than two 670's, 7970's, & 680's @ stock. This is all with 6Gigs of Ram. I'm in awe actually.....


Yeah thats pretty impressive.


----------



## Renairy

One problem i have with this bios...... it doesnt downclock voltage with less intensive clocks
its either idle 0.867 or load 1.212v nothing inbetween


----------



## Darco19

Alright, well this is strange. My screen just became pixelated and look very blurry when I powered-on my PC today. It wasn't doing that before on my old 680... I had to restart my PC 3-4 times to get everything 'normal' looking again.

I'm either thinking its the drivers (I'm on 314.09 atm), or my Titan has developed a fault. I don't think it was caused by the BIOS I flashed earlier, as everything seemed stable. I've tried replacing the DVI cable as well.

I'd say I don't mind giving the silicon lottery another shot, as my card also has some coil whine and the shop that I bought it from have already agreed to replace it for me.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3670......Top of the page, 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
> ,.......that one!


Seems to have completely fixed my throttling... Infact I seem to be able to get about 1250MHz steady when before I could only get about 1071 after throttling.

Is 115% TDP really safe to run though? It seems to have taken my 85-90% TDP in Valley, to 95% TDP which is enough to get rid of throttling. I wonder about the long term affects on the card though. Why were they limited in the first place?


----------



## Renairy

Ok ive come to this conclusion...
Great BIOS for benchmarking and removing throttling (unnoticeable throttling), not such a great BIOS for gaming as it locks the Voltage to 1.212
On the stock BIOS, the voltage adjusts anywhere from 0.87v to 1.162/1.212v depending on GPU load.....
This is how Boost 2.0 should be working, Nvidia has already said that they acknowledge the fact that the 314.*09* driver has been conflicting with our card's BIOS. (314.*07* driver had no throttling)

I suggest, for safety reason to stick to the original BIOS until Nvidia's next driver release as i am 100% sure it will fix the throttling issues.
My


----------



## emett

This is overclock.net nobody cares about the longevity of their $1000 GPU beyond a year


----------



## Murlocke

I still am wondering about how this will affect the lifetime of the card. 107% TDP is above spec, I am able to get about 1250 core (which throttles to 1224 after temps hit 80C). Even with my custom fan curve i'm seeing 82C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Ok ive come to this conclusion...
> Great BIOS for benchmarking and removing throttling (unnoticeable throttling), not such a great BIOS for gaming as it locks the Voltage to 1.212
> On the stock BIOS, the voltage adjusts anywhere from 0.87v to 1.162/1.212v depending on GPU load.....
> This is how Boost 2.0 should be working, Nvidia has already said that they acknowledge the fact that the 314.*09* driver has been conflicting with our card's BIOS. (314.*07* driver had no throttling)
> 
> I suggest, for safety reason to stick to the original BIOS until Nvidia's next driver release as i am 100% sure it will fix the throttling issues.
> My


Whats wrong with locking the voltage to 1.212? That's ideal IMO. Though I think i'd rather have it be forced to 1.2 because 1.212 requires quite a bit more fan.

Also, unnoticeable throttling? 1071 vs 1250 is not unnoticeable. I gain almost 10FPS in some games with initial testing.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Whats wrong with locking the voltage to 1.212? That's ideal IMO. Though I think i'd rather have it be forced to 1.2 because 1.212 requires quite a bit more fan.


Play less intense games @ a voltage you do not require is not ideal my friend


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Seems to have completely fixed my throttling... Infact I seem to be able to get about 1250MHz steady when before I could only get about 1071 after throttling.
> 
> Is 115% TDP really safe to run though? It seems to have taken my 85-90% TDP in Valley, to 95% TDP which is enough to get rid of throttling. I wonder about the long term affects on the card though. Why were they limited in the first place?


That's good Bro. Have you tried scaling down the power limit to say 108? If so what speed did you get. I'm putting my blocks on after I leave work..... Thinking of flashing same bios...


----------



## CryptiK

Is this bios working for you guys you think because it's taking all the middle voltage/speed steps out and thereby only allowing max boost or min 2D clocks? To me seems like this is what's happening, which is good on one hand, but sounds like a work around for a problem with the card/bios/drivers.

I did some testing of my own with stock bios - when the cards are pulling around 60% TDP, I can make them run up to the max temp setting without throttling, and when I increase that temp threshold it wont throttle until it reaches the new higher set point. However as soon as TDP increases somewhere beyond ~60% but below ~90% (not sure at what point the behaviour changes as we cant ramp it up bit by bit) then no setting the temp/TDP threshold higher does anything at all it throttles no matter what.


----------



## Murlocke

Yea 115% TDP is definitely a no go! Very brief FC3 session. Fan nearly at it's max. I wish these BIOS had forced voltage of 1.2v. It seems all voltage control does on these BIOS is affect your maximum boost. Might just be best to keep it at +0 and use offset.


----------



## Murlocke

And Here's 108% TDP. Throttling starts to happen (but it's not nearly as bad as my stock BIOS). Renairy is right though. 1.212v is too much on these stock coolers for normal gaming. I see 85C in everything I play, and the GPU is getting pretty loud.

Naennon, can you please make a 1.2v and 1.175v version of these BIOS for people that don't want their card that hot/loud?


----------



## CryptiK

Boost and clocks in general are tied to voltages in the voltage vs clocks table that's how kepler works, same with the 600 series.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Boost and clocks in general are tied to voltages in the voltage vs clocks table that's how kepler works, same with the 600 series.


Well I ended up going back to stock. I really hope he makes a 1.175v and 1.2v version of those BIOS. I feel like 115% TDP with a lower voltage would allow me to get a steady 1150-1175 core without seeing 80C+. Much better than this 1071 (after throttling) i'm getting on these stock BIOS.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well I ended up going back to stock. I really hope he makes a 1.175v and 1.2v version of those BIOS. I feel like 115% TDP with a lower voltage would allow me to get a steady 1150-1175 core without seeing 80C+. Much better than this 1071 (after throttling) i'm getting on these stock BIOS.


Interestingly enough..

On this bios, you can still "increase" voltage on it somehow.

Basically, if I were to set PrecisionX to +0volts, the card will boost to 1176mhz and stay there pegged. PrecisionX will still read the 1.2volts pegged as well.

If I were to go in and do +38 on the voltage, the card boosts up to 1215 stable and stays there - with PrecisionX once again reading 1.2volts.

Any idea why this happens? Are we actually giving the cards more voltage, but just not being read by Precision?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Interestingly enough..
> 
> On this bios, you can still "increase" voltage on it somehow.
> 
> Basically, if I were to set PrecisionX to +0volts, the card will boost to 1176mhz and stay there pegged. PrecisionX will still read the 1.2volts pegged as well.
> 
> If I were to go in and do +38 on the voltage, the card boosts up to 1215 stable and stays there - with PrecisionX once again reading 1.2volts.
> 
> Any idea why this happens? Are we actually giving the cards more voltage, but just not being read by Precision?


Because of what CryptiK said above. I don't believe there's any difference between increasing core offset and upping your volts on those BIOS. I'd probably just leave it at +0 and use core offset... However I personally wouldn't use those BIOS unless your on water, feel like running 85% Fan to keep it below 80C, or just looking to break some personal benchmark records.

Also when you say 1.2v, do you mean 1.212v? Is there a 1.2v BIOS that fixes throttling that I don't know about? I think 1.175v forced would almost be ideal, and still allow people to get to 1150+ core while keeping the card cool/quiet for 24/7 usage and gaming. I suspect even a steady 1.2v might get a tad hot with 110-115% TDP.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Play less intense games @ a voltage you do not require is not ideal my friend


You are certainly correct, this isn't ideal. But careful the garbage you accept out of NVidia's spin department. This was not an "issue" this was a design, it was just met with more resistance than they expected so they are trying to recover from it. You will still likely need these modded bios because they won't make the cards work as they should. Some results here are already approaching 690 territory.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Because of what CryptiK said above. I don't believe there's any difference between increasing core offset and upping your volts on those BIOS. I'd probably just leave it at +0 and use core offset... However I personally wouldn't use those BIOS unless your on water, feel like running 85% Fan to keep it below 80C, or just looking to break some personal benchmark records.
> 
> Also when you say 1.2v, do you mean 1.212v? Is there a 1.2v BIOS that fixes throttling that I don't know about? I think 1.175v forced would almost be ideal, and still allow people to get to 1150+ core while keeping the card cool/quiet for 24/7 usage and gaming. I suspect even a steady 1.2v might get a tad hot with 110-115% TDP.


I down clocked my card -50, ran at 1085 in AC3.


----------



## CryptiK

Just increasing offset alone won't increase voltage, but increasing voltage will increase the clocks the card wants to run at, hence why a stock cards boosts to a given speed, then you can go ahead and increase the voltage +38mv and it clocks up 27MHz (2 steps). On the 600 series, you could set 1.212v in bios and that would make the card boost to the max boost clock, depends on ASIC quality too as with titan, but it was at max ~1399 MHz (Galaxy SOC cards with binned GPU's). You could then go into the table and edit the max boost to whatever you'd established your card was stable at. That's the way you bios OC but with these one size fits all bioses everyone will go into software (precision etc) and set the clocks their cards can handle. 1.200v is pushing it on air IMO, they get either loud or hot unless youre on water.

I'm not even bothering with mine I have ambient temps over 35 deg C at the moment. My blocks arrive in a few days so I'll see what happens then, however right now they can't hold max boost (1045) loaded with a stressful game that pushes TDP into the 80's - as soon as it hits and holds 78*C on the core, it throttles. Both cards are identical in their behaviour.


----------



## Difunto

Well i guess i will stay with my stock bios, i got no throttle,my card doesn't reach 1.2 volts even by upping the voltage but i do get 1175mhz stable at 1.175 and my last valley run was like 77.8 so i will wait for new drivers. I did tried that 115% bios and got 1215 stable AND saw 1.2 volts so i guess my card can run those volts but not with my stock bios. But i didn't want to run it at 1.2 volts all the time.


----------



## vhco1972

Can you flash EVGA SuperClocked GTX Titan with EVGA GTX Titan BIOS?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> Can you flash EVGA SuperClocked GTX Titan with EVGA GTX Titan BIOS?


Yes.

Guys for those asking for Naennon's bios but with max voltage 1.2, maarten made it already it was some pages back.

Here you go:

nvidia.zip 457k .zip file


One is 1.212 the other is 1.2, I don't remember perfectly which is which but I *believe* #2 is the 1.2v one.

Edit: and here is the link to Maarten's post: link


----------



## carlhil2

Just flashed my Asus card back to the EVGA SC bios, the FTW bios is great for benching but, 'til i hear different, those are a lot of volts going through the cards with no let up, unless you are just using your web browser, and who bought a Titan just for that?







[anyways, my card hardly throttles, in Heaven/Valley, some, in games, none, so, i am str8 for the time being, i hope the fact that my cards ASIC is 76.7%, it should overclock well once some better drivers are released, at least i know my card can push some nice bench results!


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You are certainly correct, this isn't ideal. But careful the garbage you accept out of NVidia's spin department. This was not an "issue" this was a design, it was just met with more resistance than they expected so they are trying to recover from it. You will still likely need these modded bios because they won't make the cards work as they should. Some results here are already approaching 690 territory.


Please take off your tinfoil hat, it makes you look silly. If this was nVidias intention why are there a **** ton of people not having there cards throttle? Did nVidia stuff that up too and make their cards work by mistake?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> Can you flash EVGA SuperClocked GTX Titan with EVGA GTX Titan BIOS?


I flashed a EVGA SC to my ASUS card, i don't see why not.


----------



## Creator

The one top of page 168 does drop idle volts, however it pins the 3D voltage to 1.212v, which isn't ideal if you have a frame limiter or vsync. But, at the very least, it allows you to quickly find out what your card's maximum stable clocks should be. I'm not worried at all about 1.212v as others have taken Kepler to 1.35v either by some hard mod on ASUS Tops, or software via MSI Lightnings and Galaxy SOCs. And hundreds if not thousands of others have flashed their reference GTX 600s with 1.212v bios mods.

What I am worried about is the overall stress on the entire card when hitting 115% power, which I have touched because I clocked my memory so high (I reported 1215/3720 a few pages back). I'm sure the voltage regulators are cooking down there, so until I get the full cover block to ensure those are being cooled properly as well, I'm also now back on the stock bios. So Fedex needs to hurry up already!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The one top of page 168 does drop idle volts, however it pins the 3D voltage to 1.212v, which isn't ideal if you have a frame limiter or vsync. But, at the very least, it allows you to quickly find out what your card's maximum stable clocks should be. I'm not worried at all about 1.212v as others have taken Kepler to 1.35v either by some hard mod on ASUS Tops, or software via MSI Lightnings and Galaxy SOCs. And hundreds if not thousands of others have flashed their reference GTX 600s with 1.212v bios mods.
> 
> What I am worried about is the overall stress on the entire card when hitting 115% power, which I have touched because I clocked my memory so high (I reported 1215/3720 a few pages back). I'm sure the voltage regulators are cooking down there, so until I get the full cover block to ensure those are being cooled properly as well, I'm also now back on the stock bios. So Fedex needs to hurry up already!


1.212v is safe for these chips to last many years. If you are going above 70c with these cards with manual fan, your case cooling is pretty poor. 60c is what I top out at 1.212v at 85% fan, but if the noise gets to be too loud (the cards have ridiculously quiet air cooler), go water. My new build is on the operating table now and will post some results when up and running under full water.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Please take off your tinfoil hat, it makes you look silly. If this was nVidias intention why are there a **** ton of people not having there cards throttle? Did nVidia stuff that up too and make their cards work by mistake?


lol. I'll look silly as long as I get my card to perform right. ASIC quality has almost a linear relationship in this thread to performance with the current settings. If believing that NVidia purposefully implemented a system to monitor and restrict the wattage through a card means I'm wearing a tinfoil hat, then give me a freaking crown because that is what boost 2.0 does. This isn't a bug, this was a conscious decision, it has 2 major implications, it will help reduce RMAs from the "casual overclockers with money" blowing cards like the 590, and it will also solidify and protect the position they created for the 690 in regards to the titan.

The titans performance with voltage is fantastic, it can overclock insanely well, but why would you need to buy another graphics card in the 700 series, if the titan could clock up to 1400mhz with 3500+ on memory. If you honestly think I'm wearing a tinfoil hat because I'm thinking like a businessman and not an enthusiast with a hardon for my graphics card, fine give me the hat.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1.212v is safe for these chips to last many years. If you are going above 70c with these cards with manual fan, your case cooling is pretty poor. 60c is what I top out at 1.212v at 85% fan, but if the noise gets to be too loud (the cards have ridiculously quiet air cooler), go water. My new build is on the operating table now and will post some results when up and running under full water.


You and I have very different definitions of loud. 85% is very loud, yes it's quieter than a 680 at 85%.. but i'd never run my card at that. Anything over 60% is annoying to me.

I have a hard time believing anyone is getting 60C at 1.212v, even with 85% fan, while in a case. I have to set my fan to 75% just to get to 78-79C at 1.212v and my case is rated rather well for GPU cooling. The only thing I could possibly see is your TDP limit is set lower, I'm seeing 110-112% TDP in FC3 and it hits 85C with 70% fan.


----------



## sk3tch

Has anyone had any degree of success with these modded BIOS with tri-SLI Titans? I have excellent cooling but I'm very aware that when you roll to 2-4 cards YMMV. TIA.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> *I have a hard time believing anyone is getting 60C at 1.212v, even with 85% fan, while in a case*. I have to set my fan to 75% just to get to 78-79C at 1.212v and my case is rated rather well for GPU cooling. The only thing I could possibly see is your TDP limit is set lower, I'm seeing 110-112% TDP in FC3 and it hits 85C with 70% fan.


You're right Murlocke, Vega always like to exagerate a bit, but it wouldn't by Vega if he wasn't.









I get approximately the same temperature you get on my 2 Titans with 32 Gentle Typhoon 1850 in my Mountain Mods + Pedestal. So you're not alone. Maybe Vega is living on an iceberg?









I will install my waterblocks later today, since I finally got them. No more 80 celcius cards for me.


----------



## emett

Avonosac the throttling of cards when they are below their themal target is a bug and is not a plan by nVidia to reduce RMA's if anything it would increase RMA's.


----------



## Murlocke

Just tried the 1.2v BIOS and i'm seeing 83C in FC3 after 5 minutes with 70% fan. This seems 100% stable with 1202 core, no throttling. I feel like we need 1.175 steady BIOS for people that want a quieter/cooler Titan. All I want is 1150 core, and with 115% TDP 1.2v still causes a LOT of heat.

We're getting there though...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> *Who is happy with their purchase so far and have the Titans lived up to the significant hype*? is there anybody out there disappointed with them? if so, why? Any views or opinions on this will be appreciated, thanks all.
> The reason I ask is because I plan on getting two or three Hydrocoppers as soon as they are available for my upcoming 900D build, another part I'm waiting for


Me!









Yes, they definitely have. Now that they're relatively unlocked and the throttle has been taken care of, I don't think anyone is going to regret getting one. I hit 77fps in Valley last night. My 680 Lightning @ 1411mhz/6800mhz did 48.5. That's about a 60% increase over a highly-clocked 680 that most won't even hit. Over a 'normal' 680 (tested the Lightning at 1150mhz) getting 43fps, that's about an *80%* increase. Simply amazing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The one top of page 168 does drop idle volts, however it pins the 3D voltage to 1.212v, which isn't ideal if you have a frame limiter or vsync. But, at the very least, it allows you to quickly find out what your card's maximum stable clocks should be. I'm not worried at all about 1.212v as others have taken Kepler to 1.35v either by some hard mod on ASUS Tops, or software via MSI Lightnings and Galaxy SOCs. And hundreds if not thousands of others have flashed their reference GTX 600s with 1.212v bios mods.
> 
> What I am worried about is the overall stress on the entire card when hitting 115% power, which I have touched because I clocked my memory so high (I reported 1215/3720 a few pages back). I'm sure the voltage regulators are cooking down there, so until I get the full cover block to ensure those are being cooled properly as well, I'm also now back on the stock bios. So Fedex needs to hurry up already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.212v is safe for these chips to last many years. If you are going above 70c with these cards with manual fan, your case cooling is pretty poor. 60c is what I top out at 1.212v at 85% fan, but if the noise gets to be too loud (the cards have ridiculously quiet air cooler), go water. My new build is on the operating table now and will post some results when up and running under full water.
Click to expand...

I definitely think 1.2v 24/7 is safe as well. Being in the 680 Lightning thread for the past 9-10 months, some crazy voltages have been ran and absolutely no one has had problems. And I'm talking almost 1.4v on a regular basis. I know ~10 months isn't that long of a time-frame to judge whether or not it affects the card long-term, but it's definitely long enough to show that these things don't automatically fry at anything over 1.2v. AND, even if Titan slightly loses some stability in a year or 2 (which I'm almost positive it won't from only 1.2v), it's still under warranty anyways. So...I really don't have a problem running the 1.2v BIOS for a while. I think I'll be fine.

Temps are not that hard for me to keep in check. A lot of people even say that 90C is safe to run a GPU at. I can keep mine in the high 70C's - low 80C's with easy though, and since gaming sound drowns out the fan noise anyways, it's really a non-issue for me.


----------



## Murlocke

Here's my 1.2v BIOS results... No matter what temps skyrocket, same as 1.212v. If I lower TDP much below 111-112% then throttling starts. 70% Fan. This is in FC3, Heaven/Valley my card hits about 80C and has a steady 1150MHz core.

Naennon, please make a 1.175v version. 1.175v is still higher than what my card uses on stock after it's "throttled".


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Avonosac the throttling of cards when they are below their themal target is a *miscalculation* and is not a plan by nVidia to reduce RMA's if anything it would increase RMA's.


FYP and I might agree with that sentence. It is only going very badly on the lower % ASIC chips. You aren't reading what I'm writing, you're just trying for a laugh. Boost 2.0 is the bad guy in this, they just screwed it up royally for lower ASIC chips. On the higher ones, they are giving you apologists enough performance so you're "happy" with your $1,000 card, not the performance they promised you.

Get off your high horse, read what I'm saying and follow the dotted lines, I have connected them pretty easily for you.

Since you don't get it, let me put it this way. I am enthused with the performance potential of this card, they obviously and intentionally hamstrung it with crappy VRMs and limited voltages, regardless it is still incredibly powerful. With a fixed GPU boost 2, I would be perfectly happy having spent $820 on my SC Signature set if they had not promised things like voltage unlocked and the "overclockers card", because this card is neither. My issue is they have fraudulently marketed their $820 card and priced it at $1,070 by claiming it was something it is not. Simply put, they stole $250 dollars from me, and this is absolute garbage. I can not believe as enthusiasts you are not only not upset about the lies of the marketing, but that you are actually defending the company that just stole from you, to other people who are rightfully outraged.

These decisions are business driven, and I could go into a long winded discussion of why they would act this way, but you are obviously not open to discussion. You can continue to call me paranoid on every forum you can find me posting, and continue to defend NVidia with asinine blind faith, it makes no difference to me. I just hope some other people wake up and get a little upset about a company stealing from them, maybe we could collectively not be quite as screwed next time.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> FYP and I might agree with that sentence. It is only going very badly on the lower % ASIC chips. You aren't reading what I'm writing, you're just trying for a laugh. Boost 2.0 is the bad guy in this, they just screwed it up royally for lower ASIC chips. On the higher ones, they are giving you apologists enough performance so you're "happy" with your $1,000 card, not the performance they promised you.
> 
> Get off your high horse, read what I'm saying and follow the dotted lines, I have connected them pretty easily for you.
> 
> Since you don't get it, let me put it this way. I am enthused with the performance potential of this card, they obviously and intentionally hamstrung it with crappy VRMs and limited voltages, regardless it is still incredibly powerful. With a fixed GPU boost 2, I would be perfectly happy having spent $820 on my SC Signature set if they had not promised things like voltage unlocked and the "overclockers card", because this card is neither. My issue is they have fraudulently marketed their $820 card and priced it at $1,070 by claiming it was something it is not. Simply put, they stole $250 dollars from me, and this is absolute garbage. I can not believe as enthusiasts you are not only not upset about the lies of the marketing, but that you are actually defending the company that just stole from you, to other people who are rightfully outraged.
> 
> These decisions are business driven, and I could go into a long winded discussion of why they would act this way, but you are obviously not open to discussion. You can continue to call me paranoid on every forum you can find me posting, and continue to defend NVidia with asinine blind faith, it makes no difference to me. I just hope some other people wake up and get a little upset about a company stealing from them, maybe we could collectively not be quite as screwed next time.


FYI I have 76% ASIC and my card throttles around 85% TDP on stock BIOS (even with it set to 106%).









I don't think its directly related to ASIC quality.


----------



## askala2

I appreciate your effort~~~









i am very happy~~lol:thumb:









have a good day Maarten~~~~~^^

Then i will test my Titan Sli System~








http://C:\Users\ajh2304\Desktop\Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130313_0026.html]C:\Users\ajh2304\Desktop\Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20130313_0026.html[/URL]


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> FYI I have 76% ASIC and my card throttles around 85% TDP on stock BIOS (even with it set to 106%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its directly related to ASIC quality.


Interesting, I was generalizing from having read every post in the 2 main titan threads.. I hadn't done the math... But the worst ones I had seen I remembered were lower ASIC. Kinda blows the ASIC quality theory out of the water a bit. I'm wondering why your card throttles at 85% and mine at 94% then, regardless they are throttling ~wrong~ so even without the ASIC argument, my point still stands.


----------



## Difunto

hey Murlocke wanna try my stock bios? my max voltage is 1.187 and 1176 on gpu core no throttle.

GK110.doc 229k .doc file

Don't forget to rename it to .rom


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Since you don't get it, let me put it this way. I am enthused with the performance potential of this card, they obviously and intentionally hamstrung it with crappy VRMs and limited voltages, regardless it is still incredibly powerful. With a fixed GPU boost 2, I would be perfectly happy having spent $820 on my SC Signature set if they had not promised things like voltage unlocked and the "overclockers card", because this card is neither. My issue is they have fraudulently marketed their $820 card and priced it at $1,070 by claiming it was something it is not. Simply put, they stole $250 dollars from me, and this is absolute garbage. I can not believe as enthusiasts you are not only not upset about the lies of the marketing, but that you are actually defending the company that just stole from you, to other people who are rightfully outraged.
> 
> These decisions are business driven, and I could go into a long winded discussion of why they would act this way, but you are obviously not open to discussion. You can continue to call me paranoid on every forum you can find me posting, and continue to defend NVidia with asinine blind faith, it makes no difference to me. I just hope some other people wake up and get a little upset about a company stealing from them, maybe we could collectively not be quite as screwed next time.


You are either delusional or your Titan oc has created a reality distortion field around your PC 

I understand being disappointed about the oc performance of your new $1000 card and even getting upset about GPU boost not working quite as expected, but claiming that all this is some sort of corporate conspiracy to "steal" $250 out of the $1000 you already willingly paid to them is just ridiculous.

Show me where Nvidia ever said that every Titan card is guaranteed to run at a constant 1200Mhz or 1.2V. 876Mhz is the boost speed advertised, period. The fact that the card is potentially capable of much more is well and good, but expecting it unconditionally out of the box and then rage about it because it fails to meet YOUR expectations is very unreasonable and childish.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> You're right Murlocke, Vega always like to exagerate a bit, but it wouldn't by Vega if he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get approximately the same temperature you get on my 2 Titans with 32 Gentle Typhoon 1850 in my Mountain Mods + Pedestal. So you're not alone. Maybe Vega is living on an iceberg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will install my waterblocks later today, since I finally got them. No more 80 celcius cards for me.


My card was hitting 80c last night running valley and playing farcry3.

But I don't have any airflow in my case. I don't really need any. My mobo and cpu are watercooled and so were my 680's. My rads are in separate compartments and my ram runs such a low voltage and runs very cool so I try to keep only the rad fans running.

My waterblock should be here this week. My card could have been throttling because of the high temps.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> You are either delusional or your Titan oc has created a reality distortion field around your PC
> 
> I understand being disappointed about the oc performance of your new $1000 card and even getting upset about GPU boost not working quite as expected, but claiming that all this is some sort of corporate conspiracy to "steal" $250 out of the $1000 you already willingly paid to them is just ridiculous.
> 
> Show me where Nvidia ever said that every Titan card is guaranteed to run at a constant 1200Mhz or 1.2V. 876Mhz is the boost speed advertised, period. The fact that the card is potentially capable of much more is well and good, but expecting it unconditionally out of the box and then rage about it because it fails to meet YOUR expectations is very unreasonable and childish.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Show me where I said this was a conspiracy to steal $250, or that I expected every card to run at 1200 mhz? I stated they stole $250 dollars from me (and this was only to paraphrase a longer thought), because the features they say exist which would increase the cost of the product to those levels are absent.

Reading comprehension is going down, and it is a shame.

I don't even want to respond to the obvious faults in your logic and your posts, you're additions to this thread have been somewhere between red-herring and outright troll. You assume much from my post which was not stated, in order to call my anger at a product being falsely advertised childish.


----------



## wuannai

Hey, could any of you masters please make a Naennon BIOS but with 1,2*5*v?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Show me where I said this was a conspiracy to steal $250, or that I expected every card to run at 1200 mhz? I stated they stole $250 dollars from me (and this was only to paraphrase a longer thought), because the features they say exist which would increase the cost of the product to those levels are absent.
> 
> Reading comprehension is going down, and it is a shame.
> 
> I don't even want to respond to the obvious faults in your logic and your posts, you're additions to this thread have been somewhere between red-herring and outright troll. You assume much from my post which was not stated, in order to call my anger at a product being falsely advertised childish.


Short term memory problem? What do you call this
Quote:


> This isn't a bug, this was a conscious decision, it has 2 major implications, it will help reduce RMAs from the "casual overclockers with money" blowing cards like the 590, and it will also solidify and protect the position they created for the 690 in regards to the titan.
> 
> The titans performance with voltage is fantastic, it can overclock insanely well, but why would you need to buy another graphics card in the 700 series, if the titan could clock up to 1400mhz with 3500+ on memory.


Quote:


> they obviously and intentionally hamstrung it with crappy VRMs and limited voltages


and this
Quote:


> Simply put, they stole $250 dollars from me, and this is absolute garbage.


Quote:


> I can not believe as enthusiasts you are not only not upset about the lies of the marketing, but that you are actually defending the company that just stole from you, to other people who are rightfully outraged


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> My card was hitting 80c last night running valley and playing farcry3.
> 
> But I don't have any airflow in my case. I don't really need any. My mobo and cpu are watercooled and so were my 680's. My rads are in separate compartments and my ram runs such a low voltage and runs very cool so I try to keep only the rad fans running.
> 
> My waterblock should be here this week. My card could have been throttling because of the high temps.


I have airflow and my card still hit 80-82C even with max 85% fan speed running 1215/3700 at 1.212v, hovering 110% power usage most of the time. It could be just a so-so application factory application of thermal paste.

Of course, I like to sit comfortably at slightly above room temperature (maybe ~75F ambient). And that's why I too have a water block on the way.


----------



## Avonosac

This will be the last post I respond to you about this, since you obviously have issues with reading comprehension, since nothing you quoted even OUT of context suggests I think there is a conspiracy, nor the cards should all run at 1200mhz.

They made a conscious decision to prioritize for acoustics, thermals, and lower voltages for Boost 2.0 and they needed to make sure they didn't destroy their market for the 690 / 780, or to a far smaller degree alienate or offend 690 owners by releasing a better card at the same cost. You still have yet to counter or even touch on the fact that voltages are not unlocked as they said they would be. I'll even disregard the annoyance with the "overclockers card" with no overclocking support because that has a lot to do with... voltage. So, just show me where you can effect the voltage without going into the bios. Show me where that is user configurable and the card responds correctly to it.

You can't, it isn't, it doesn't. "We listened to our customers, they wanted unlocked voltage and we gave it to them."

Show me.


----------



## Kiracubed

Been lurking the past few pages with maarten and others being so awesome enough to share BIOS that seem to fix throttling. Thanks ,guys!

My Titan is a mere few hours from arriving at my home, but I have no clue how to install or update these BIOS' that were shared, and can only guess what they do; just install it, and then that's it? It will run the card at the overclocks and voltages you set by default everytime?

Any help would be great, and thanks again for all your efforts!


----------



## N0RVE

Hi all, new here.

Say I wanted to have Naennon's bios but with a lower max power limit and lower voltage too. Would it be safe to just edit the bios he posted with the Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25 and flash the resulting custom bios to the Titan? I ask because I see people asking here for this and that changes when I thought we could do those changes ourselves with this utility.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I have airflow and my card still hit 80-82C even with max 85% fan speed running 1215/3700 at 1.212v, hovering 110% power usage most of the time. It could be just a so-so application factory application of thermal paste.
> 
> Of course, I like to sit comfortably at slightly above room temperature (maybe ~75F ambient). And that's why I too have a water block on the way.


I just can't decide what to do. I filed for RMA with Newegg yesterday and i guess they will replace my card. Then I got home last night and tried the bios and it fixed my throttling. I just can't decide if that is a reason not to RMA. It doesn't feel right to have to flash a bios to get my card working.

My card before the bios no matter what throttles during intensive games. Playing a game like borderlands 2 with stock bios I get no throttling but when I play far cry 3 I get throttling.

When throttling does happen I am always within the power and temperature targets so that seems defective to me. Without the bios I never saw above 95% power and whenever it does get close to 95% it starts throttling.

This card has been a rollercoaster. It was so hyped before it's release and I was so excited waiting for it and now I don't know what to do.

My plan was to get 2 and I know if I spend that kind of money I will have to keep these cards for awhile so I really want them to work well.

I can deal with a low clocking card as overclocking is never guarenteed but the throttling is what kills me.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> Hi all, new here.
> 
> Say I wanted to have Naennon's bios but with a lower max power limit and lower voltage too. Would it be safe to just edit the bios he posted with the Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25 and flash the resulting custom bios to the Titan? I ask because I see people asking here for this and that changes when I thought we could do those changes ourselves with this utility.


100% safe that tool is made for normal people and changes everything for you








Very glad they updated the tool for it so soon


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> This will be the last post I respond to you about this, since you obviously have issues with reading comprehension, since nothing you quoted even OUT of context suggests I think there is a conspiracy, nor the cards should all run at 1200mhz.
> 
> They made a conscious decision to prioritize for acoustics, thermals, and lower voltages for Boost 2.0 and they needed to make sure they didn't destroy their market for the 690 / 780, or to a far smaller degree alienate or offend 690 owners by releasing a better card at the same cost. You still have yet to counter or even touch on the fact that voltages are not unlocked as they said they would be. I'll even disregard the annoyance with the "overclockers card" with no overclocking support because that has a lot to do with... voltage. So, just show me where you can effect the voltage without going into the bios. Show me where that is user configurable and the card responds correctly to it.
> 
> You can't, it isn't, it doesn't. "We listened to our customers, they wanted unlocked voltage and we gave it to them."
> 
> Show me.


Since it looks like we are unable to understand each other posts, this is also going to be my last reply to you and I guess at the end we will have to agree to disagree. Just a suggestion... take it easy! If you rage and stress this much over a freaking video card you are going to have a stroke one of these days when a real problem comes your way. It's not worth it. If you are that upset for what Nvidia did to you, get a refund if you can and don't buy their stuff anymore, then move on. #YOLO

Peace


----------



## Avonosac

I'm actually not stressed out at all. It is more stressful to deal with apologetic consumers than with NVidia. At least the actions of Nvidia make sense, even if I'm unhappy with them.


----------



## N0RVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 100% safe that tool is made for normal people and changes everything for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very glad they updated the tool for it so soon


Thanks man. +rep for all your work in this thread


----------



## azzkiker

Finally got round to hooking the ASUS Titan onto a 3770K Maximus V Formula. It seems to idle at 324 MHz pretty constantly.

Fired up Far Cry 3, maximum "Optimal" settings and just at the start screen, no gameplay, the Titan GPU clock automatically goes up to 992 MHz.

After half an hour running without touching it, seems to downclock slightly to 953 MHz most likely due to the 80C temp limit but perfectly stable.

The above is completely with Default settings on latest drivers, no manual OC or tweaking whatsoever. Is this considered normal? If so, then the Titan seems to self-overclock to ~1000 MHz itself even though thought it was locked at 876 MHz boost.

This means the average Joe doesn't really need to tweak or play around with OC settings then? (If they aren't interested in going for the 1300 MHz benchmarks.)

IDLE:


FAR CRY 3 at 992 MHz:


FAR CRY 3 Extended:


Edit: Here's 3D Mark results report if anyone interested: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6169508


----------



## askala2

Thanks a lot
Unbelievabe Stablity~

Maarten~~you r awsome~good~~~


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 100% safe that tool is made for normal people and changes everything for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very glad they updated the tool for it so soon


Lets say i want to update the 1.212v bios to 1.187v is that all i have to change or i need to touch boost clocks too?
Or it will boost up to 1.187v by itself?
Bit confused
Thanks


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 100% safe that tool is made for normal people and changes everything for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very glad they updated the tool for it so soon


Maarten

You r vey awsome~Thanks~~a lot~~









I am very satisfied MY Score~~

Titan Sli ~~


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> Maarten
> 
> You r vey awsome~Thanks~~a lot~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very satisfied MY Score~~
> 
> Titan Sli ~~


----------



## wuannai

Maarten, I've seen you have been able to raise voltage past 1,21v as read by some multimeter's users...

My case is I'm almost stable with Naennon BIOS at 1202Mhz but not yet:

1,21v (plus +38 Precision overvoltage...perhaps already reaching 1,25v)

100% fan (edited by myself with Kepler Bios Tweaker)

When I reach ~ 67ºC it crashes.....I need to know if its temperature or needs the little extra voltage bump

My ASIC quality is 71,4% and its a Gigabyte.

Could you please make a Naennon BIOS but with 1,25v like you did before but they throttled? (I will also overvoltage reaching perhaps 1,3v)

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 100% safe that tool is made for normal people and changes everything for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very glad they updated the tool for it so soon


Good Bios~Thanks A lot

Valley bench is Very STable.

1202~~mhz~~


----------



## ForceD

I tried the bios on both my evga titans in SLI.

My one is great, perfect straight line at 1202 (could probably go higher, even on stock it never throttled even),

the other crashes at 1202, but is stable at 1176 (which it also did on stock bios, with 1.2v, although would throttle to 1150, or 1137 occasionally) ...

Heck even with stock bios on both, stock voltage, both overclocked fine to 1137, the one always held stable with no throttle, the top/hotter one would throttle a step or two down once in a while)

I would love to try another bios with 1176mhz, and 1.175v please. Like Murlocke was requesting.

Also Thank you guys for all the info, this thread is great!!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Maarten, I've seen you have been able to raise voltage past 1,21v as read by some multimeter's users...
> 
> My case is I'm almost stable with Naennon BIOS at 1202Mhz but not yet:
> 
> 1,21v (plus +38 Precision overvoltage...perhaps already reaching 1,25v)
> 
> 100% fan (edited by myself with Kepler Bios Tweaker)
> 
> When I reach ~ 67ºC it crashes.....I need to know if its temperature or needs the little extra voltage bump
> 
> My ASIC quality is 71,4% and its a Gigabyte.
> 
> Could you please make a Naennon BIOS but with 1,25v like you did before but they throttled? (I will also overvoltage reaching perhaps 1,3v)
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


yea, Marteen please make us a Naennon bios.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Lets say i want to update the 1.212v bios to 1.187v is that all i have to change or i need to touch boost clocks too?
> Or it will boost up to 1.187v by itself?
> Bit confused
> Thanks


the P00 and the P02 states should be changed to 1.187v you can leave the boost clock as is.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Maarten, I've seen you have been able to raise voltage past 1,21v as read by some multimeter's users...
> 
> My case is I'm almost stable with Naennon BIOS at 1202Mhz but not yet:
> 
> 1,21v (plus +38 Precision overvoltage...perhaps already reaching 1,25v)
> 
> 100% fan (edited by myself with Kepler Bios Tweaker)
> 
> When I reach ~ 67ºC it crashes.....I need to know if its temperature or needs the little extra voltage bump
> 
> My ASIC quality is 71,4% and its a Gigabyte.
> 
> Could you please make a Naennon BIOS but with 1,25v like you did before but they throttled? (I will also overvoltage reaching perhaps 1,3v)
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


well the overvoltage won't add up to a locked voltage.
This is because there are layers in the design where Hardware is the most important one this can take control of everything the second one is the bios it can guide the hardware and the last is software which is the weakest one unless there is support build in in the earlier layers.

You should first find out where the sweet spot is before going to 1.25V as you might actually decrease you max oc with too high voltage.

evga 1.250v(3).zip 229k .zip file


----------



## PhantomTaco

Hey guys quick question. I am new to flashing gpu bios, I've been doing a lot of reading online but have basically confused myself, could someone link me to a guide to using nvflash that's up to date and has worked for them before please? Thanks!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Hey guys quick question. I am new to flashing gpu bios, I've been doing a lot of reading online but have basically confused myself, could someone link me to a guide to using nvflash that's up to date and has worked for them before please? Thanks!


http://www.bjorn3d.com/2010/04/bootable-usb-drive-flashing-nvidia-gpu-bios-recovering-from-a-bad-flash/
Best to flash on a system with onboard graphics.


----------



## Levesque

I'm sure that the guy at Nvidia that thought about the ''throttling'' is the same guy who had the idea of putting TorX screws on the cards. Sigh. I'm sure it's the same guy trying to drive us crazy!

I hate those screws. Waterblocks almost all installed.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm sure that the guy at Nvidia that thought about the ''throttling'' is the same guy who had the idea of putting TorX screws on the cards. Sigh. I'm sure it's the same guy trying to drive us crazy!
> 
> I hate those screws. Waterblocks almost all installed.


Overall the people locking down product features are corporate douche bags who do so only for company profit and essentially their own bonus.
Still a company needs those kind of people to remain profitable but once they take it too far it may actually cost money/reduce profit.

Amd is keeping their distance of this by almost no locking down on their products both cpus and gpus. (watching their toe's however I have good expectations of Amd driving both new gen consoles)

I find it sad that we don't know the voltages Kingpin used to OC his cherry picked Titan I would like to know.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/2010/04/bootable-usb-drive-flashing-nvidia-gpu-bios-recovering-from-a-bad-flash/
> Best to flash on a system with onboard graphics.


K last question buddy, what is the command to flash each individual gpu? I've read several different ones and just want to clarify? Also what is the command to list available gpus on system?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm sure that the guy at Nvidia that thought about the ''throttling'' is the same guy who had the idea of putting TorX screws on the cards. Sigh. I'm sure it's the same guy trying to drive us crazy!
> 
> I hate those screws. Waterblocks almost all installed.


Don't tell me that, I have to bin my cards later... Then figure out if I have a Torx card or not. Seems some of them come with torx and some don't.

Either way, not a huge deal as I need to go buy a dremel to mod this random POS Apevia case I have for my server.


----------



## h2spartan

Okay so my Titan came and here's my ASIC.....is this bad or good?


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay so my Titan came and here's my ASIC.....is this bad or good?


I am jealous, does that give you enough of an indication?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> K last question buddy, what is the command to flash each individual gpu? I've read several different ones and just want to clarify? Also what is the command to list available gpus on system?


nvflash (bios).rom
You can list all Nvidia chips by typing nvflash -list
index=(number here) will flash it to that EEPROM counting starts at 1 and increases from top to bottom.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay so my Titan came and here's my ASIC.....is this bad or good?


Hit the jackpot as far as real chip quality waiting for some results


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I'm sure that the guy at Nvidia that thought about the ''throttling'' is the same guy who had the idea of putting TorX screws on the cards. Sigh. I'm sure it's the same guy trying to drive us crazy!
> 
> I hate those screws. Waterblocks almost all installed.


Tell me about it. I love that my identical EVGA Titan SC's have different screws! Had to abandon block installation last night when I discovered the second card had awful torx screws...


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> nvflash (bios).rom
> You can list all Nvidia chips by typing nvflash -list
> index=(number here) will flash it to that EEPROM counting starts at 1 and increases from top to bottom.


Thanks buddy, one quick thing though. The HP usb disk storage format tool doesn't seem to be working. I have my folder options set to view hidden files, but there's no files in the flash drive after supposedly adding the win98boot files...ideas?

EDIT: Also so flash GPU 1 for instance would it be

nvflash 1 bios.rom


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Hit the jackpot as far as real chip quality waiting for some results


Sweet! Okay will do! I should have some up tomorrow morning....I work pretty late tonight ugh


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Thanks buddy, one quick thing though. The HP usb disk storage format tool doesn't seem to be working. I have my folder options set to view hidden files, but there's no files in the flash drive after supposedly adding the win98boot files...ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Also so flash GPU 1 for instance would it be
> 
> nvflash 1 bios.rom


There shouldn't be files showing they are written as a boot sector.(you can't touch the MBR(master boot record) on your windows disk either, can you?)
All you gotta do next is rename the .rom file to whatever you find easyest and copy the nvflash dos app to the thumb drive along with the bios you want to flash.
Then you boot of usb you should be greated with windows 98 boot screen for a split second then a MS commandprompt.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Sweet! Okay will do! I should have some up tomorrow morning....I work pretty late tonight ugh


Neat I'll check


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> There shouldn't be files showing they are written as a boot sector.(you can't touch the MBR(master boot record) on your windows disk either, can you?)
> All you gotta do next is rename the .rom file to whatever you find easyest and copy the nvflash dos app to the thumb drive along with the bios you want to flash.
> Then you boot of usb you should be greated with windows 98 boot screen for a split second then a MS commandprompt.


Alright going to try that now thanks for all your help, REP. Just to be clear though would the command I listed before work?

Assuming GPUs 1 and 2 are in location 1 and 2

nvflash 1 bios.rom
nvflash 2 bios.rom


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Alright going to try that now thanks for all your help, REP. Just to be clear though would the command I listed before work?
> 
> Assuming GPUs 1 and 2 are in location 1 and 2
> 
> nvflash 1 bios.rom
> nvflash 2 bios.rom


It should be:
nvflash bios.rom (the first card will always be index=1 no need to declare)
nvflash index=2 bios.rom

Make sure you have the rom you're flashing named bios otherwise it can't find it should speak for itself but might save a reboot if you haven't already









Force flash is done by adding -4 -5 to your syntax.


----------



## Coldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> well the overvoltage won't add up to a locked voltage.
> This is because there are layers in the design where Hardware is the most important one this can take control of everything the second one is the bios it can guide the hardware and the last is software which is the weakest one unless there is support build in in the earlier layers.
> 
> You should first find out where the sweet spot is before going to 1.25V as you might actually decrease you max oc with too high voltage.
> 
> evga 1.250v(3).zip 229k .zip file


Hey man thx for the awesome work, rly appreaciated!
Can you mod the neanonn bios to 1.25 locked pls? I'm also just 1 card shy of beeing stable @ 1200mhz..

I really thought the extra 0.38mv bump gave me a little more stability even though it wasnt detected in software. Guess i was wrong thought :/

nvm thanks a lot!!!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> Hey man thx for the awesome work, rly appreaciated!
> Can you mod the neanonn bios to 1.25 locked pls? I'm also just 1 card shy of beeing stable @ 1200mhz..
> 
> I really thought the extra 0.38mv bump gave me a little more stability even though it wasnt detected in software. Guess i was wrong thought :/


All that will change is the vendor name and the creation date to one day earlier there is no point in an OC pespective.
Have you actually moved up gradually to find your sweet spot?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It should be:
> nvflash bios.rom (the first card will always be index=1 no need to declare)
> nvflash index=2 bios.rom
> 
> Make sure you have the rom you're flashing named bios otherwise it can't find it should speak for itself but might save a reboot if you haven't already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Force flash is done by adding -4 -5 to your syntax.


Well so far the bios has been giving me issues. First off it didn't detect my second card until I restarted, then I had some trouble with my monitor OC (catleap), and now I tested to see if +175 was stable with valley and almost instant bod...


----------



## Ghoxt

Now that several people have consistent 1200 clocks, has anyone seen a Benchmark comparison at 1200+ vs any of the known other cards, (680 or 7970)?


----------



## Coldmud

What do you mean no point in OC perspective? The neanonn bios gave me locked voltage in 3d @ 1.212v and no more throttling.
But even with this voltage I can't get one of my cards to keep stable past 1163..
I reckon if I can go to 1.25v solid, i might do 2x 1200mhz..
Im sorry if I misunderstood..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Now that several people have consistent 1200 clocks, has anyone seen a Benchmark comparison at 1200+ vs any of the known other cards, (680 or 7970)?


Not another clock to clock comparison


----------



## PhantomTaco

Alright got it working but here's a few things I've noticed:

I can't touch the voltage, if I try to add any extra the system will lock up and bsod within 2secs of running heaven benchmark

Cards throttle down. What I've got now is +165 mhz, and it will break 1200mhz on both cards in the beginning, but then drop down to around 1150ish after the first few tests.

What should I try doing first to resolve this?


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> well the overvoltage won't add up to a locked voltage.
> This is because there are layers in the design where Hardware is the most important one this can take control of everything the second one is the bios it can guide the hardware and the last is software which is the weakest one unless there is support build in in the earlier layers.
> 
> You should first find out where the sweet spot is before going to 1.25V as you might actually decrease you max oc with too high voltage.
> 
> evga 1.250v(3).zip 229k .zip file


Thanks man but it is safe to flash with board id mismatch? I'm asking because bios file has different size too.



I only need this 1,21v bios modified to 1,25v. I don't know how to do it with Kepler Bios Tweaker neither edit hex...

121gb115.zip 130k .zip file


Thank you very much for all your invaluable help.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Now that several people have consistent 1200 clocks, has anyone seen a Benchmark comparison at 1200+ vs any of the known other cards, (680 or 7970)?


I have all 3 cards. The titan as a single gpu beats what I've done with a 680 clocked up to 1660Mhz core, & depending on the benchmark is either right behind or a bit ahead of a 7970 clocked at 1600 core. With water cooling on the titan compared to the other cards ln2 cooling.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> What do you mean no point in OC perspective? The neanonn bios gave me locked voltage in 3d @ 1.212v and no more throttling.
> But even with this voltage I can't get one of my cards to keep stable past 1163..
> I reckon if I can go to 1.25v solid, i might do 2x 1200mhz..
> Im sorry if I misunderstood..


There is a point where increasing voltage will instead of increase potential clock decrease it.(this exact point where you have your max potential clock is the Voltage sweet spot)
This is the same for cpu's or any chip with a bus.

There is a small factor if you freeze the chip this will change as the resistance of the chip will change therefor making it able to opperate with a higher voltage giving a high oc (but this doesn't go for normal cooling)

For you it might actually be that 1175 1187 1200mV works better


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Well so far the bios has been giving me issues. First off it didn't detect my second card until I restarted, then I had some trouble with my monitor OC (catleap), and now I tested to see if +175 was stable with valley and almost instant bod...


Monitor OC isn't something new as it was there all along trough custom reso option (I haven't really looked into this automated feature)
Did you try the lower ones like locked 1200mV or even lower OC'ing is nothing more than systematically going trough all possibility to find the optima.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Alright got it working but here's a few things I've noticed:
> 
> I can't touch the voltage, if I try to add any extra the system will lock up and bsod within 2secs of running heaven benchmark
> 
> Cards throttle down. What I've got now is +165 mhz, and it will break 1200mhz on both cards in the beginning, but then drop down to around 1150ish after the first few tests.
> 
> What should I try doing first to resolve this?


Bring the temps down I guess can I see the graph?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Thanks man but it is safe to flash with board id mismatch? I'm asking because bios file has different size too.
> 
> 
> 
> I only need this 1,21v bios modified to 1,25v. I don't know how to do it with Kepler Bios Tweaker neither edit hex...
> 
> 121gb115.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all your invaluable help.


You can't do it with the Kepler Bios Editor as kepler wasn't meant to run above 1.2125V.
If you really insist I can change that bios to end up with this bios...


----------



## N0RVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> K last question buddy, what is the command to flash each individual gpu? I've read several different ones and just want to clarify? Also what is the command to list available gpus on system?


I have this ready for when I receive my Titans:

*nvflash --list* to know each card index number
*nvflash -version -i1* to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
*nvflash --save -i1 gtxtitan_1.rom* to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
*nvflash -version -i2* to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
*nvflash --save -i2 gtxtitan_2.rom* to save original titan bios of card 2 to file

*nvflash --protectoff* to turn off any write protection error message
*nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom* to flash the custom bios to card 1
*nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom* to flash the custom bios to card 2

Keep in mind that sometimes cards are recognized as 0 and 1 so you should change the numbers accordingly.

Hope that helps.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Bring the temps down I guess can I see the graph?


I'd love to, but even at +165mhz it's crashing. I tried sliding down the temp target to 83C while keeping full 114% power limit from bios and it crashed about 3 or 4 mins in.


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You can't do it with the Kepler Bios Editor as kepler wasn't meant to run above 1.2125V.
> If you really insist I can change that bios to end up with this bios...


Oh, please if you don't mind...tried to rename the file instead of extracting but the message is the same.

Will the size of the file also be different than the other bioses? I don't mind if it's safe.

Thanks again!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You can't do it with the Kepler Bios Editor as kepler wasn't meant to run above 1.2125V.
> If you really insist I can change that bios to end up with this bios...


 nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Oh, please if you don't mind...tried to rename the file instead of extracting but the message is the same.
> 
> Will the size of the file also be different than the other bioses? I don't mind if it's safe.
> 
> Thanks again!


Well barely as I replace blocks and do no delete but a F takes up more space than a 1 would


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I'd love to, but even at +165mhz it's crashing. I tried sliding down the temp target to 83C while keeping full 114% power limit from bios and it crashed about 3 or 4 mins in.


Not on the slider, I meant the temps of the card that is if you have the ability to chill your room's ambient.
If I open my window right now it will be -3 in an hour (I won't because I'm wearing a t-shirt but for benching a low ambient will help)


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Not on the slider, I meant the temps of the card that is if you have the ability to chill your room's ambient.
> If I open my window right now it will be -3 in an hour (I won't because I'm wearing a t-shirt but for benching a low ambient will help)


I just tried benching again and it crashed immediately before starting up. Temps wise I've never seen the cards hit above 83C on load if that helps.


----------



## Stateless

Isn't all this bios editing and flashing going to be mute once they release a new driver? I enjoy reading all the results and have 2 in SLI myself, but from what I can tell drivers are finicky and wouldnt a driver update invalidate and perhaps cause issues with these moded bios?


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file


Sorry man it throttles and was not the bios file I attached. Mine is this (with 100% fan)

121gb115.zip 130k .zip file


Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Isn't all this bios editing and flashing going to be mute once they release a new driver? I enjoy reading all the results and have 2 in SLI myself, but from what I can tell drivers are finicky and wouldnt a driver update invalidate and perhaps cause issues with these moded bios?


Issues no since they are before the drivers and have priority over them.
But if Nvidia releases drivers that unlock it up to 1212.5mV without any temp or power throttle then yes (99% sure they won't)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Sorry man it throttles and was not the bios file I attached. Mine is this (with 100% fan)
> 
> 121gb115.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts!


I've taken the one I made and it is a 100% match with that one.(that is unless you took that file changed the fan max and uploaded it back under the same name)
It would be stupid to download that file as I thought it was the same as it had the same name. (and 100% wont get your fan higher at all)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I just tried benching again and it crashed immediately before starting up. Temps wise I've never seen the cards hit above 83C on load if that helps.


Do you have a graph/log from before it crashes?


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I've taken the one I made and it is a 100% match with that one.(that is unless you took that file changed the fan max and uploaded it back under the same name)
> It would be stupid to download that file as I thought it was the same as it had the same name. (and 100% wont get your fan higher at all)


I modified the bios I attached in first place to 100% fan with KBT not after and uploaded again under the same name...


----------



## dph314

DP


----------



## dph314

I went to flash the second SC and it didn't go as smooth as the first. Does anyone know what this error means, and if I should just ignore it, or, what?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Do you have a graph/log from before it crashes?


Didn't crash this time, but severe throttling in the end:

HardwareMonitoring.txt 135k .txt file


EDIT: Tried running it again and increasing temp target to 90, crashed. It seems very unstable.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I went to flash the second SC and it didn't go as smooth as the first. Does anyone know what this error means, and if I should just ignore it, or, what?


It means they are different vendors just type y and ignore...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Didn't crash this time, but severe throttling in the end:
> 
> HardwareMonitoring.txt 135k .txt file


Seems like a temp throttle caused by card 1 as soon as it touched 85/86 it throttles down as crazy the rest seems normal


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Seems like a temp throttle caused by card 1 as soon as it touched 85/86 it throttles down as crazy the rest seems normal


Redid the benchmark with a custom fan curve to rule out temperature:



Stayed beneath 80C the entire time, what else might be causing the throttling that I could fix?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Redid the benchmark with a custom fan curve to rule out temperature:
> 
> 
> 
> Stayed beneath 80C the entire time, what else might be causing the throttling that I could fix?


The fan should be auto.
All I could think of is temp the rest seems to be running well so I don't see why it would clock down the chip.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The fan should be auto.
> All I could think of is temp the rest seems to be running well so I don't see why it would clock down the chip.


Is there a diff bios I could try? The one you told me to use was labeled evga 285w + idle and 2d. This throttling thing is really annoying me lol.


----------



## Coldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> There is a point where increasing voltage will instead of increase potential clock decrease it.(this exact point where you have your max potential clock is the Voltage sweet spot)
> This is the same for cpu's or any chip with a bus.
> 
> There is a small factor if you freeze the chip this will change as the resistance of the chip will change therefor making it able to opperate with a higher voltage giving a high oc (but this doesn't go for normal cooling)
> 
> For you it might actually be that 1175 1187 1200mV works better


Even with stock 1.2v, which it never held.. I got crashes @ anything above 1120, so i need the extra juice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I've taken the one I made and it is a 100% match with that one.(that is unless you took that file changed the fan max and uploaded it back under the same name)
> It would be stupid to download that file as I thought it was the same as it had the same name. (and 100% wont get your fan higher at all)


Is this the neanonn one with 1.250v instead of 1.212v? (121gb115.zip) I really need that identical one just with 1.250v pls..
Also, I can hear a defenite difference with fans @ 85% or @ 100% with the kgb tool unlocked..


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> Even with stock 1.2v, which it never held.. I got crashes @ anything above 1120, so i need the extra juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the neanonn one with 1.250v instead of 1.212v? (121gb115.zip) I really need that identical one just with 1.250v pls..
> Also, I can hear a defenite difference with fans @ 85% or @ 100% with the kgb tool unlocked..


Last time I check there wasn't a difference with 8xxx series up to 5xx series but maybe kepler has changed it.
No it is mine Neanonn's bios is just the Nvidia ref bios taken from techpowerup's VGA database, essentially they are the same yes.

titan1250-150(2).zip 229k .zip file


nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file

The Nvidia one is the one that is a match with Neanonn's bios...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> This will be the last post I respond to you about this.


Thanks.


----------



## trn

Anyone else having crashing issues with the 314.09 drivers?

The drivers work for a few days then its like they get old and die... and then they just constantly crash. Once I install different drivers like the 314.14 beta drivers then back to 314.09 i'm good for a few more days...


----------



## Coldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Last time I check there wasn't a difference with 8xxx series up to 5xx series but maybe kepler has changed it.
> No it is mine Neanonn's bios is just the Nvidia ref bios taken from techpowerup's VGA database, essentially they are the same yes.
> 
> titan1250-150(2).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> The Nvidia one is the one that is a match with Neanonn's bios...


Thanks a lot for your efforts.. I tried the one labeled nvidia..

Ok, this is strange man. My first gpu downlocks all the way to high800's to low 900's with this one.. Voltage still reads 1.212. (Is it supposed to?)
With same temps as the second one that still clocks @ 1163 1.212v.
Exact same bios but now it throttles, but just on one card.. :/

I flashed back to the og neannon one and both are stable @ 1163mhz..
Obviously there are differences between these even though u say they are identical Maarten, I don't get it.
So still a no go for me to try @ 1.25v for 1200mhz.

On a sidenote: does anyone know why it takes 25sec to flash the EEPROM on my first card and 50sec to flash my second? anyone else experience differences between cards?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your efforts.. I tried the one labeled nvidia..
> Ok, this is strange man. My first gpu downlocks all the way to high800's to low 900's with this one.. Voltage still reads 1.212. (Is it supposed to?)
> With same temps as the second one that still clocks @ 1163 1.212v.
> Exact same bios but now it throttles, but just on one card.. :/
> I flashed back to the og neannon one and both are stable @ 1163mhz..
> Obviously there are differences between these even though u say they are identical Maarten, I don't get it.
> So still a no go for me to try @ 1.25v for 1200mhz.


The first is without dynamic voltage the lower one isn't.
I did the Nvidia one quickly but I'm pretty sure I did it correct you should read the voltage with a digital multimeter as monitoring software wont go above 1.212V


----------



## PhantomTaco

Maarten12100 is there any newer bios you've made since the one I grabbed off of you before? the 285w one? Wanna see if I can't at least reduce this ridiculous throttling


----------



## Creator

Only for mod bios users :

If you guys have down clocking, make sure you don't have a frame limiter or some kind of vsync enabled. If you do, the card will remain pinned to a given voltage, and drastically drop clocks when it doesn't need the power to maintain a certain frame rate.


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your efforts.. I tried the one labeled nvidia..
> 
> Ok, this is strange man. My first gpu downlocks all the way to high800's to low 900's with this one.. Voltage still reads 1.212. (Is it supposed to?)
> With same temps as the second one that still clocks @ 1163 1.212v.
> Exact same bios but now it throttles, but just on one card.. :/
> 
> I flashed back to the og neannon one and both are stable @ 1163mhz..
> Obviously there are differences between these even though u say they are identical Maarten, I don't get it.
> So still a no go for me to try @ 1.25v for 1200mhz.
> 
> On a sidenote: does anyone know why it takes 25sec to flash the EEPROM on my first card and 50sec to flash my second? anyone else experience differences between cards?


I'm in the same boat. We know naenon bios doesn't throttle...we only need that one modified to 1.25v.

Thanks.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Maarten12100 is there any newer bios you've made since the one I grabbed off of you before? the 285w one? Wanna see if I can't at least reduce this ridiculous throttling


Only the 1.25V ones but they don't seem to need those voltages anyway.
Will make new ones once I get my own Titan as soon as those god dam Dutch weshops get the in stock.
I've been waiting for weeks and they still say 2 weeks...


----------



## Difunto

if it weren't for maarten12100 there wouldnt be a "naenon" bios so give him credit!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. We know naenon bios doesn't throttle...we only need that one modified to 1.25v.
> 
> Thanks.


 nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file

There you go... it isn't going to help at all and it was a total waste of time just for it having the Nvidia vendor...


----------



## Coldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The first is without dynamic voltage the lower one isn't.
> I did the Nvidia one quickly but I'm pretty sure I did it correct you should read the voltage with a digital multimeter as monitoring software wont go above 1.212V


Yes i tried the dynamic one. Flashed both cards with it and with 3 valley runs gpu1 downlocks always to sub 1000's and 2 isn't affected with the same temps, ie: the same as the og naennon bios. So i'm stumped...
It seems cards react differently to the same bios.. except with the mysterious neannon bios..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. We know naenon bios doesn't throttle...we only need that one modified to 1.25v.
> 
> Thanks.


Is this possible? I love Maarten for his hard work, but we need that neannon guy back to join forces with him to create this for us...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> Yes i tried the dynamic one. Flashed both cards with it and with 3 valley runs gpu1 downlocks always to sub 1000's and 2 isn't affected with the same temps, ie: the same as the og naennon bios. So i'm stumped...
> It seems cards react differently to the same bios.. except with the mysterious neannon bios..
> Is this possible? I love Maarten for his hard work, but we need that neannon guy back to join forces with him to create this for us...


First the same bios will result in the same effect if all the other factors are the same and I mean always.
I already uploaded that bios with a 1.25 voltage minutes ago but it doesn't seem to help as the sweet spot for nearly all is lower, for most even lower than 1.2125V


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Is it possible to edit the boost table with Nvidia bios tweaker? I would love a bios that with a 1.215v lock, 135% power limit, and a boost that tops out at 1176mhz.


----------



## Coldmud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> First the same bios will result in the same effect if all the other factors are the same and I mean always.
> I already uploaded that bios with a 1.25 voltage minutes ago but it doesn't seem to help as the sweet spot for nearly all is lower, for most even lower than 1.2125V


I will flash them again with the modded 1.25v to rule out user error..
Will report back.


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> There you go... it isn't going to help at all and it was a total waste of time just for it having the Nvidia vendor...


Thanks a lot for your patience but the throttle continues. Cards must react different to the same bios.

With all of your bios my card throttles...no matter if 1.20v, 1.21v or 1.25v.

The only bios that makes my card not to throttle seems to be Naenon's one. Something must be different. The problem is that it is not 100% stable at 1202.

I only wanted to see if 1.25v gave more stability...or perhaps is water what I need.

Thanks for all.


----------



## SAN-NAS

So for me, even with modded bios, if I use over 70% fan, it messes with my offset. My +160 offset gives me 1202mhz with 67% fan. 80% fan gives the same offset 1167mhz.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Is it possible to edit the boost table with Nvidia bios tweaker? I would love a bios that with a 1.215v lock, 135% power limit, and a boost that tops out at 1176mhz.


You should be able to depending on vendor. Nvidia vanila is locked though.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah, it seems to let me up the boost table but not lower it. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been reading about the bios flashing with great interest but I think I may hold off and see what Nvidia's official "fix" for the throttling turns out to be before I go flashing to unofficial bios's. If they offer a crappy bandaid that doesn't really eliminate the pointless throttling then I will try flashing my Titans. As is they still provide more than enough performance for gaming even at stock...


----------



## Coldmud

Not sure what to say. I flashed them correctly again (#0 & #1) and gpu1 downclocks immedietly to sub 1000's
It seems the neannon bios has succesfully eliminated the temp and fan throttle.. When i set fan to 100% gpu1 even clocks as low as 600mhz from the 800-900's!!
gpu 2 is never affected! Even when I lower the fan to 30% and let it cook, it never downclocks!!








So yes, different cards react differently to all bioses except neonnon's










The dips seen in gpu2 is from when i alt-tabbed into precision to change fan setting.. #2 is stable @1163
Also now, I don't even get close to the 120%'s powertarget I got with the other bios modded with 150% pt


----------



## SAN-NAS

Set your fans to 67% and check your clocks


----------



## marc0053

I expect my EVGA titan SC to arrive this week. I also plan on trying one of the bios in this thread. Is it possible to revert back to the original bios once modified? Would this scrap the warranty?


----------



## Difunto

can some 1 with Sli titans run a benchmark of Resident evil 6 and report the score?
this is my best and i would like to know the SLI score


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've been reading about the bios flashing with great interest but I think I may hold off and see what Nvidia's official "fix" for the throttling turns out to be before I go flashing to unofficial bios's. If they offer a crappy bandaid that doesn't really eliminate the pointless throttling then I will try flashing my Titans. As is they still provide more than enough performance for gaming even at stock...


This is what I'm doing, I haven't really seen enough improvement on the modded bios' to want to flash yet so figured I'd wait until seeing something that wows me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I expect my EVGA titan SC to arrive this week. I also plan on trying one of the bios in this thread. Is it possible to revert back to the original bios once modified? Would this scrap the warranty?


I don't know for sure but think flashing a bios should be OK. If it's OK for a motherboard why not a gpu?

In any case, pretty much all manufacturers are reasonable as long as the card goes back in full factory condition (as it came out of the box).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

About to start filming my Titan water block installation video, wish me luck!


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I expect my EVGA titan SC to arrive this week. I also plan on trying one of the bios in this thread. Is it possible to revert back to the original bios once modified? Would this scrap the warranty?


For EVGA, yes it would void your warranty unless you can flash back to stock before RMA.


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> can some 1 with Sli titans run a benchmark of Resident evil 6 and report the score?
> this is my best and i would like to know the SLI score


I got 17577


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, it seems to let me up the boost table but not lower it. Unless I'm missing something.


Don't change the table, change the max boost value on first tab. That changes the limits in the boost states tab. I'm guessing the boost table is just a lookup table. If you increase the limit over 1202, than you probably need to use the slider on the boost table tab to add corresponding values to the table. But in the case of decreasing, the values are already there.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You and I have very different definitions of loud. 85% is very loud, yes it's quieter than a 680 at 85%.. but i'd never run my card at that. Anything over 60% is annoying to me.
> 
> I have a hard time believing anyone is getting 60C at 1.212v, even with 85% fan, while in a case. I have to set my fan to 75% just to get to 78-79C at 1.212v and my case is rated rather well for GPU cooling. The only thing I could possibly see is your TDP limit is set lower, I'm seeing 110-112% TDP in FC3 and it hits 85C with 70% fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> You're right Murlocke, Vega always like to exagerate a bit, but it wouldn't by Vega if he wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get approximately the same temperature you get on my 2 Titans with 32 Gentle Typhoon 1850 in my Mountain Mods + Pedestal. So you're not alone. Maybe Vega is living on an iceberg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will install my waterblocks later today, since I finally got them. No more 80 celcius cards for me.


Laugh, this isn't amateur hour. Most people are completely clueless when it comes to case and airflow design. They think they can take a huge box, put fancy dragon fan screens on them and point fans everywhere and that automatically means good cooling.









I've run 2x 680 classifieds at 1400 MHz on stock air cooler at 1.35v and kept at 62C or lower under full load. Creating the proper Venturi effect and taking extra measures like removing the rear braket goes a long way in reducing airflow restriction and lowering noise. It's also about creating a high pressure point at the proper area within the case. I don't have my 680's anymore to upload a video, but I have a 7970 video at 1300MHz at 1.3v on a stinking stock air cooler under max load at normal room temperature topping out at 63C. Not to mention a 7970 at 1.3v runs hotter than both 680's and Titan's. Just because you cannot do it, doesn't mean it cannot be done. As someone who runs air setups at faster speeds than Levesque's water cooled setups, I don't think there is much room for input from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> About to start filming my Titan water block installation video, wish me luck!


Good luck with those Torx bolts


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> can some 1 with Sli titans run a benchmark of Resident evil 6 and report the score?
> this is my best and i would like to know the SLI score


i got 20321 with SLi 1150mhz/6600mhz


----------



## Cheesemaster

Is there a bios with 100% fan?


----------



## Creator

So after my flash back to stock bios, my card doesn't downclock under 836mhz 1.000v, and it's due to Logitech Gaming Software somehow. If I exit it out of it completely, it goes idle. But then I lose the ability to monitor from the keyboard. Except I don't remember this being the case with the modded bios because I reading and confirming that it dropped to idle in 2D desktop.

Such a buggy release.


----------



## Kiracubed

Can I join the club?

Also, only started benchmarking at all stock (both single) GTX 680 and GTX Titan. Only one I have so far is the in-game canned benchmark in Tomb Raider.

GTX 680:
Min. 23.3
Max. 38.8
Avg. 31.1

GTX Titan:
Min. 40.8
Max. 60.3
Avg. 48.8

Very nice performance boost, where the Titan's minimum is higher than the 680's maximum.


----------



## gamingarena

Well after changing max power state to 1.186v on Neanonn's bios with Kepler Tweaker i think i found perfect balance.

I still get locked no throttling at all but with much less voltage, since one of my card could not get 1202mhz.
Now im running 1163mhz pegged zero throttling on both of my cards with only 1.186v. (used to be throttle galore on stock bios all the way to 1070)

I dont feel as bad running that voltage opposing to 1.212v non stop in 3d even on lower speeds.

I tried 10 different bioses and the Neanonn's is the only bios that does not throttle at all...dont know what kind of magic is hiding in there but it works.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> So after my flash back to stock bios, my card doesn't downclock under 836mhz 1.000v, and it's due to Logitech Gaming Software somehow. If I exit it out of it completely, it goes idle. But then I lose the ability to monitor from the keyboard. Except I don't remember this being the case with the modded bios because I reading and confirming that it dropped to idle in 2D desktop.
> 
> Such a buggy release.


You need to put power management on "maximum performance" in the control panel. If you don't , that kind of stuff happens.

Also you can create custom profiles for your logitech software, and set that to adaptive.


----------



## JKDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Only the 1.25V ones but they don't seem to need those voltages anyway.
> Will make new ones once I get my own Titan as soon as those god dam Dutch weshops get the in stock.
> I've been waiting for weeks and they still say 2 weeks...


I'll sell you my 55.5% ASIC card


----------



## Baasha

Finally, got them in.







Waiting on the 4th to come in next week!


----------



## Descadent

good lord man


----------



## vacaloca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> Even when I lower the fan to 30% and let it cook, it never downclocks!!


I noticed that quite a while back now... the stock BIOS throttled when I upped the fan, but if I lowered it the card would happily reach 95 C but not throttle >.< I only did that experiment once...


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You need to put power management on "maximum performance" in the control panel. If you don't , that kind of stuff happens.
> 
> Also you can create custom profiles for your logitech software, and set that to adaptive.


+Rep, thanks.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just because you cannot do it, doesn't mean it cannot be done. As someone who runs air setups at faster speeds than Levesque's water cooled setups, I don't think there is much room for input from the peanut gallery.


Relax man, your blood pressure is raising. Always competing for no reason (lol running a air set-up faster then Levesque on water? seriously...you're soo leet man), never taking a joke... You won't change, sigh...







same old big V...

Murlocke was right, you were wrong. And you wrote all this useless drivel for nothing, since I just installed my waterblocks and my Titans never goes over 29 Celsius even on the highest loads. See? Now I'm Under 60 Celsius just like you! My idol! Yay! ?









And seriously relax man, we are on the same side now.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Relax man, your blood pressure is raising. Always competing, never taking a joke... You won't change, sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same old big V...
> 
> Your wrote all this for useless drivel for nothing, since I just installed my waterblocks and my Titans never goes over 29 Celsius even on the highest loads. See? Now I'm Under 60 Celsius just like you! Yay! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And seriously relax man, we are on the same side now.


Watercooling temps compared to air temps making any difference with your overclock?


----------



## Levesque

Yes, but not by much. I just installed everything and I'm now going to bed. I just tried some quick runs of Valley, that's all.

Will try to push them more tomorrow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wonder how many Titans would still be in this thread if not for credit? Lol...


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Well after changing max power state to 1.186v on Neanonn's bios with Kepler Tweaker i think i found perfect balance.
> 
> I still get locked no throttling at all but with much less voltage, since one of my card could not get 1202mhz.
> Now im running 1163mhz pegged zero throttling on both of my cards with only 1.186v. (used to be throttle galore on stock bios all the way to 1070)
> 
> I dont feel as bad running that voltage opposing to 1.212v non stop in 3d even on lower speeds.
> 
> I tried 10 different bioses and the Neanonn's is the only bios that does not throttle at all...dont know what kind of magic is hiding in there but it works.


could please post this bios because I am running quad titans and im getting to hot.....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Asus Titan in stock on NE:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724


----------



## SAN-NAS

If curious, ASIC is 79.1 on mine. Before the flash, power was around low 90's never really went over 95%.


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Well after changing max power state to 1.186v on Neanonn's bios with Kepler Tweaker i think i found perfect balance.
> 
> I still get locked no throttling at all but with much less voltage, since one of my card could not get 1202mhz.
> Now im running 1163mhz pegged zero throttling on both of my cards with only 1.186v. (used to be throttle galore on stock bios all the way to 1070)
> 
> I dont feel as bad running that voltage opposing to 1.212v non stop in 3d even on lower speeds.
> 
> I tried 10 different bioses and the Neanonn's is the only bios that does not throttle at all...dont know what kind of magic is hiding in there but it works.


can you upload this please?


----------



## ForceD

sorry dp


----------



## Emmanuel

SLI Asus Titans on water, posted a validation.


----------



## Deltaechoe

well, I tried some serious stock overclocking and discovered I hit the wall at 1178/6100 without a hacked bios


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceD*
> 
> can you upload this please?


 GK110_1187.doc 229k .doc file


Make sure you change the extension .doc to .rom


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Relax man, your blood pressure is raising. Always competing for no reason (lol running a air set-up faster then Levesque on water? seriously...you're soo leet man), never taking a joke... You won't change, sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same old big V...
> 
> Murlocke was right, you were wrong. And you wrote all this useless drivel for nothing, since I just installed my waterblocks and my Titans never goes over 29 Celsius even on the highest loads. See? Now I'm Under 60 Celsius just like you! My idol! Yay! ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And seriously relax man, we are on the same side now.


It's a shame all the fastest setups are forced to one side this year. I preferred your AMD fanboism days, was entertaining to read.







I wonder if zbladez and TSM are going to be able to resist the change to the dark side.


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> GK110_1187.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> Make sure you change the extension .doc to .rom


thanks

although I do notice not under load it does now switch between 0.887 idle and 1.187... under load (aka benching valley), it still goes up to 1.212v.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceD*
> 
> thanks
> 
> although I do notice not under load it does now switch between 0.887 idle and 1.187... under load (aka benching valley), it still goes up to 1.212v.


Do you use overvoltage? or pushing the clocks beyond 1163?


----------



## ForceD

had overvoltage on, but I added nothing, +0mV .. and +0mhz added to core. (edit, just turned off overvoltage, still boosts to 1.212.

this graph was from my last valley extreme hd bench, scored 5457. Pretty happy so far , really liking the +500mhz on the memory


----------



## SAN-NAS

Just broke 3300pts! Im at about 14800 in 3dmark11. With the stock bios=pissed, custom bios=


----------



## Sajin1337

Who here has a titan with high ASIC quality that doesn't clock good?


----------



## Ftimster

asic 82.1 on card 1 #2 77.9 #3 77.5


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> asic 82.1 on card 1 #2 77.9 #3 77.5


How do they oc? /throttle?

Also what kind of memory overclocking are you guys seeing?
I think I top out somewhere between 500 and 700 offset in sli.


----------



## Ali3n77

Hello guys.
I am a person who follows you and always want you to see a bios made by a dear friend of the forum is called hwlegend Delly.
sorry for my english I'm Italian.
Completely ruled out the temperature limit, max OC with my card and 'to 1228mhz stable with custom fan curve and +500 on the memories try it works very well for me.
I hope to be helpful and greet you.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58641833/Materiale%20Vario/BIOS%20Mod/BIOS%20GTX%20TITAN%20Modded/NVIDIA-TITAN-SC-MBP160-BP260-XBP300-VMOD.rar
Immage:


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> Who here has a titan with high ASIC quality that doesn't clock good?


What ASIC score you got Sajin?


----------



## mcg75

Here's a question I'd like to have an answer to.

All the reviews were done with a Nvidia Titan so I'd assume it's running their bios.

All of us owners had bios tweaked by aftermarket vendors.

The reviews didn't show any throttling.

The modded bios that works so good is based off the Nvidia bios.

Correct or not correct?


----------



## Ali3n77

Here are other two bios that fix a bug that I noticed the use of the vga% during the bench
Now everything is perfect and stable with 1228mhz +500 (7000) on the memories.
My titan over 1228mhz crash
Put one of these 2 bios that I am pointing out are really perfect.
Thank HWLEGEND and Delly person for doing this fantastic bios.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58641833/Materiale%20Vario/BIOS%20Mod/BIOS%20GTX%20TITAN%20Modded/EVGA-SC-TITAN-MBP160-BP260-XBP300-VMOD-FIX.rar
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58641833/Materiale%20Vario/BIOS%20Mod/BIOS%20GTX%20TITAN%20Modded/NVIDIA-TITAN-SC-MBP160-BP260-XBP300-VMOD-FIX.rar
Now immage:
http://i46.tinypic.com/35je6tf.png
http://i50.tinypic.com/nvqlb8.png
I hope to be of help your playing by indicating the work of my dear friend.
Hello guys


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> 
> 
> Just broke 3300pts! Im at about 14800 in 3dmark11. With the stock bios=pissed, custom bios=


Try get 3300 without LucidMVP and your 3770K








Lucid MVP is so dodgey, it throws out ghost frames that arent even real.

Also... Can someone make this thread official already ?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Here's a question I'd like to have an answer to.
> 
> All the reviews were done with a Nvidia Titan so I'd assume it's running their bios.
> 
> All of us owners had bios tweaked by aftermarket vendors.
> 
> The reviews didn't show any throttling.
> 
> The modded bios that works so good is based off the Nvidia bios.
> 
> Correct or not correct?


Incorrect..... The reviewers never mention anything about clocks.... up until we owners bought them and thats when we were greeted with ~1Ghz boost clocks.


----------



## pcguru000

How do you hit a power target of 115%!!!!

I can't put any more than a 106%, and no more than 100+mhz core :/ regardless of my overvoltage settings...


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> How do you hit a power target of 115%!!!!
> 
> I can't put any more than a 106%, and no more than 100+mhz core :/ regardless of my overvoltage settings...


Wasn't that the modded bios?


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Is there a bios with 100% fan?


This one. It's Naennon's modified to 100% fan:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Sorry man it throttles and was not the bios file I attached. Mine is this (with 100% fan)
> 
> 121gb115.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## LRRP

Looks like EVGA will release their Hydrocopper's with:

Base Clock = 928

Boost Clock = 980


----------



## emett

Release date?


----------



## Mike211




----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*











Now you need Nvidia working on the drivers to get 90%+ quad-sli scaling for your moneys worth








4x Titans.....that is disgustinggggggggg !! gratz


----------



## capchaos

Anybody have a evga sc bios I accidentally deleted my original.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> Anybody have a evga sc bios I accidentally deleted my original.


you accidentally the whole thing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi there! Please, can someone post the original untouched bios from the EVGA Titan SC, i want to test it? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote myself - no one can share the EVGA Titan SC Bios?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1005.rom.txt 229k .txt file
> 
> 
> rename/remove the txt filename extension
Click to expand...


----------



## capchaos

No my back up


----------



## h2spartan

Guys, which version of afterburner supports Titan? do I need to download the beta?

EDIT: oh nvm, I found out it's the Beta that supports it.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Here's a question I'd like to have an answer to.
> 
> All the reviews were done with a Nvidia Titan so I'd assume it's running their bios.
> 
> All of us owners had bios tweaked by aftermarket vendors.
> 
> The reviews didn't show any throttling.
> 
> The modded bios that works so good is based off the Nvidia bios.
> 
> Correct or not correct?


Reviewers don't even pay attention to that stuff dude. They just look at frame time charts and framerates.


----------



## Alatar

Well that was an interesting 40 page catch up read
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*


C'mon man, that corsair AIO setup is making my eyes bleed


----------



## ukn69

So everyones showing the modded bios is the best option atm?


----------



## Levesque

I just checked my last card ASIC quality and it's 82.2%. My other card is 76.2%.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I just checked my last card ASIC quality and it's 82.2%. My other card is 76.2%.


How do they OC?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's a shame all the fastest setups are forced to one side this year. I preferred your AMD fanboism days, was entertaining to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if zbladez and TSM are going to be able to resist the change to the dark side.


Off topic question: if Ft. Bragg as much of a black hole like Camp Lejeune is? Too bad I wasn't west coast when I was in....


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Release date?


TBA = To be announced.


----------



## sk3tch

My ASIC quality is 69.9%, 65.1%, and 66.7% - OCs so far to around 1050 boost in tri-SLI.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Not another clock to clock comparison


The point being all the release Benches were done at stock speeds where people slammed the Titan as being not that impressive... Or better stated there were several new benches done when the Ghz edition of the 7970 came out and everyone used it as "the 7970 benchmark speed wise.

The question I have is now at 1200, is the Titan still slower than a 690? or is it almost the same by a % or 2. This was a big issue to some at release. We talked about drivers etc, and from what I can gather from discussions here, it doesnt seem like drivers were going to get anyone past the Bios limitations. At least that's what I was thinking when I asked the question.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's a shame all the fastest setups are forced to one side this year. I preferred your AMD fanboism days, was entertaining to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if zbladez and TSM are going to be able to resist the change to the dark side.


Finally! A sense of humor!









(patiently waiting for Vega to post a video on Youtube showing Titans with better ASIC quality then Levesque...)

Just kidding!









And I think tsm106 is desperately trying to resist.









BTW, since I'm a noob on the ''dark green side'' and a total noob to those ''boosts thingy'', can someone explain to me why when I sync my 2 cards with the exact same settings, one card boost is going to 1176 and the other to 1202?

Do I have to unsync them and input different settings for both? LOL it was much easier witth my 4X 7970. You input the clock, then all 4 cards were at the same speed. So now I also have to take into consideration that they wont ''boost'' the same way?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Try get 3300 without LucidMVP and your 3770K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid MVP is so dodgey, it throws out ghost frames that arent even real.
> 
> Also... Can someone make this thread official already ?


Thats without Lucid, others with similar setups are right there too.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> The point being all the release Benches were done at stock speeds where people slammed the Titan as being not that impressive... Or better stated there were several new benches done when the Ghz edition of the 7970 came out and everyone used it as "the 7970 benchmark speed wise.
> 
> The question I have is now at 1200, is the Titan still slower than a 690? or is it almost the same by a % or 2. This was a big issue to some at release. We talked about drivers etc, and from what I can gather from discussions here, it doesnt seem like drivers were going to get anyone past the Bios limitations. At least that's what I was thinking when I asked the question.


@1200MHz, the Titan is faster than any *REFERENCE* two card setup & a 690 *@ STOCK*


----------



## Levesque

So with ASIC of 82.2% and 76.2%, on my second try, I was able to use +170 on one GPU and +160 on the other to get both running at a rock-stable 1176 without any problems (5 Vally runs).

Both cards at 1.212v, 99% power usage, 29 Celsius (watercooled).

Strangely, Valley is telling me that my cards are runnnig at 1362 Mhz lol!

Now I will try to push then higher.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> So with ASIC of 82.2% and 76.2%, on my second try, I was able to use +170 on one GPU and +160 on the other to get both running at a rock-stable 1176 without any problems (5 Vally runs).
> 
> Both cards at 1.212v, 99% power usage, 29 Celsius (watercooled).
> 
> Strangely, Valley is telling me that my cards are runnnig at 1362 Mhz lol!
> 
> Now I will try to push then higher.


I don't see too much difference far as clock speeds being under water. My Cards however do not throttle. They both run 1202. What was your highest stable clock speeds before the blocks?


----------



## KnightVII

I've read that the new malware iehighutil.exe will fry GPU via Java.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I don't see too much difference far as clock speeds being under water. My Cards however do not throttle. They both run 1202. What was your highest stable clock speeds before the blocks?


Didn't really try since I was waiting for my waterblocks. But on air my OC was a bit lower, but not by much. I'm not surprise anyway.

On air, I sometimes had some dips if temp was going over 80 Celsius (like when gaming for hours), now it's a non-stop rock-steady line.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I've read that the new malware iehighutil.exe will fry GPU via Java.


Don't run Java then


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> BTW, since I'm a noob on the ''dark green side'' and a total noob to those ''boosts thingy'', can someone explain to me why when I sync my 2 cards with the exact same settings, one card boost is going to 1176 and the other to 1202?


There's some fixed value your chip will go above the stock boost, called "Kepler boost". Mine goes to 1006mhz (stock boost 876mz) so my "Kepler boost" is 1006-876 = 130mhz. Test your cards out at stock and see if they go to the same clock. Sounds like one card you have has a 130mhz Kepler boost, and the other, 104mhz.

Why this is, I have no idea. But it just is.


----------



## TAr

Seriously guys
You guys have the card obviously
Is it worth to pay 1k for these cards?
I don't know if any of you played games with this yet
How is the performance?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Didn't really try since I was waiting for my waterblocks. But on air my OC was a bit lower, but not by much. I'm not surprise anyway.
> 
> On air, I sometimes had some dips if temp was going over 80 Celsius (like when gaming for hours), now it's a non-stop rock-steady line.


Yes that's what I am seeing. Two of these bad boys are crushing everything with all the eye candy included... I enjoy the smoothness of Metro now. I started the game all over again... LOL


----------



## pilla99

I am curious for all the single Titan owners, why would you not grab a 690 for the same price? I am hoping you are planning on upgrading later to SLI configurations otherwise I can't help but feel a single Titan is a waste of money.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> I am curious for all the single Titan owners, why would you not grab a 690 for the same price? I am hoping you are planning on upgrading later to SLI configurations otherwise I can't help but feel a single Titan is a waste of money.


It is close, the performance at 1200 is nearly identical to the stock 690... I don't have a 690 so I don't know how high they over clock. I am willing to sacrifice some FPS in order to get more consistent frame times, and I have been happy with my purchase.

Well.. except for the locked down/ false advertising / boost 2.0 stuff I've been complaining about...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> I am curious for all the single Titan owners, why would you not grab a 690 for the same price? I am hoping you are planning on upgrading later to SLI configurations otherwise I can't help but feel a single Titan is a waste of money.


Memory interface, Vram, less noise, when a Titan is overclocked it's a dead heat, it's less heat, less power, smoother game play......


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> It is close, the performance at 1200 is nearly identical to the stock 690... I don't have a 690 so I don't know how high they over clock. I am willing to sacrifice some FPS in order to get more consistent frame times, and I have been happy with my purchase.


How do you mean consistent frame times?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> I am curious for all the single Titan owners, why would you not grab a 690 for the same price? I am hoping you are planning on upgrading later to SLI configurations otherwise I can't help but feel a single Titan is a waste of money.


Titan:

OCs a LOT better
has more VRAM
Doesn't suffer from SLI issues
Has more consistent frame times and as such will give you a smoother experience
Gets good improvements from adding a 2nd card for SLI
Has much better compute features
etc.
Literally the only reason to get a 690 is if you want that 10-15% performance increase that will disappear when the cards are OCd. And even that is only in some games.

All in all it's just a better overall experience.


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Memory interface, Vram, less noise, when a Titan is overclocked it's a dead heat, it's less heat, less power, smoother game play......


I can understand the vram being appealing when using multiple monitors, but hitting 2GB on a single (even @ 1440 or 1600p) is nearly impossible.
All the reviews I have seen show the 690 still to be the winner in the single monitor realm, but here I see some single Titan users with a single monitor in tow. Just curious as to why.

One review for ref: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Crysis-3-


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> How do you mean consistent frame times?


If you look at all the comparison charts, you'll see the 690 with its frame limiter has a much higher tendency on average to deliver frames without stutter or microstutter. It does however jump far more often over the perceptible limit, but because it generally delivers frames faster than the Titan, the averages tend to make it look like the difference is a wash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> I can understand the vram being appealing when using multiple monitors, but hitting 2GB on a single (even @ 1440 or 1600p) is nearly impossible.
> All the reviews I have seen show the 690 still to be the winner in the single monitor realm, but here I see some single Titan users with a single monitor in tow. Just curious as to why.
> 
> One review for ref: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Crysis-3-


Modded Skyrm, Metro high AA.

It isn't hard, you just need to be looking at the right games. It is far more likely a titan will be usable for the next generation card than a 690 will be. This is contingent on more mainstream titles hitting and pressing past the 2GB limit on the 690.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> I can understand the vram being appealing when using multiple monitors, but hitting 2GB on a single (even @ 1440 or 1600p) is nearly impossible.
> All the reviews I have seen show the 690 still to be the winner in the single monitor realm, but here I see some single Titan users with a single monitor in tow. Just curious as to why.
> 
> One review for ref: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update/Crysis-3-


Sleeping Dogs will nearly kill a 2GB Card turned up & games from now & beyond will definitely kill them as games will be easier to port now. I looked @ the 690 mid last yr. The fact that they put 256 bus & 2GB on a dual GPU killed it for me. If you were to max out Sleeping Dogs, it would hit Vram @ 1440P.

My 670's @ 1080P. I had to show a guy that some games when you turn up the eye candy in 1080P will come close or hit Vram limit. I have 7970's & they're like a job, you have to do so much to make them act right. Once I couldn't watch youtube, the player screen was green. This was right after logging into windows...


----------



## sk3tch

The 690 is a great card - but I sold mine to move to Titan. I have zero regrets. All of the reasons previously posted highlight the reasons why. Folks like you help people like me get almost all of their investment back in their used 690.







That's not to say you're wrong - it's just a different mindset/opinion.

I had two 690s for quad-SLI and we all know how that goes - scaling after the 3rd GPU gets pretty dicey...so I'd much prefer to have the maximum power available today in the most "economical" sense and that, to me, is tri-SLI Titans.


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> Here are other two bios that fix a bug that I noticed the use of the vga% during the bench
> Now everything is perfect and stable with 1228mhz +500 (7000) on the memories.
> My titan over 1228mhz crash
> Put one of these 2 bios that I am pointing out are really perfect.
> Thank HWLEGEND and Delly person for doing this fantastic bios.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58641833/Materiale%20Vario/BIOS%20Mod/BIOS%20GTX%20TITAN%20Modded/EVGA-SC-TITAN-MBP160-BP260-XBP300-VMOD-FIX.rar
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58641833/Materiale%20Vario/BIOS%20Mod/BIOS%20GTX%20TITAN%20Modded/NVIDIA-TITAN-SC-MBP160-BP260-XBP300-VMOD-FIX.rar
> Now immage:
> http://i46.tinypic.com/35je6tf.png
> http://i50.tinypic.com/nvqlb8.png
> I hope to be of help your playing by indicating the work of my dear friend.
> Hello guys


Have you tried these bios?
Give me an opinion please?
Thank you guys!


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> If you look at all the comparison charts, you'll see the 690 with its frame limiter has a much higher tendency on average to deliver frames without stutter or microstutter. It does however jump far more often over the perceptible limit, but because it generally delivers frames faster than the Titan, the averages tend to make it look like the difference is a wash.
> Modded Skyrm, Metro high AA.
> 
> It isn't hard, you just need to be looking at the right games. It is far more likely a titan will be usable for the next generation card than a 690 will be. This is contingent on more mainstream titles hitting and pressing past the 2GB limit on the 690.


Yea future games could be an issue. Myself and many 690 users are waiting it out will the 790 to grab a new card. Haswell should be out in June too so that will make a nice combo upgrade.


----------



## Levesque

Why I bought the Titans? I'm gaming at 7680X1600, so I need 6Gb of VRAM and 4X 7970 was barely enough.

And Nvidia will probably improve the scaling of 3 and 4 Titans, so I will go Quad then.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Off topic question: if Ft. Bragg as much of a black hole like Camp Lejeune is? Too bad I wasn't west coast when I was in....


*Fort Bragg* is the best post in the military imho (not a joke). The problem is that it happens to be surrounded by Feyetteville, which is not only by far the worst military town in America but also one of the worst cities in America period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Yea future games could be an issue. Myself and many 690 users are waiting it out will the 790 to grab a new card. Haswell should be out in June too so that will make a nice combo upgrade.


Haswell in June but IB-E in November which will likely be the chip that's more fun to play with. Something better is always right around the corner.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> And Nvidia will probably improve the scaling of 3 and 4 Titans, so I will go Quad then.


I certainly hope so. I was heartened that NVIDIA only advertised tri-SLI - as 4-way SLI with 680s was pretty bad. Other than for benchmarks, 3-way to 4-way did not net enough gain. Now, at $1k/card there's even more scrutiny to be applied. That's one reason I went with tri-SLI. I will take a "wait and see" approach regarding going 4-way.


----------



## damstr

Trying to catch up on all I missed but it seems there were some huge breakthroughs reguarding throttling.

Just so I know when I get home this is the bios to use. The 121gb115.zip bios? Going to flash both Titans just want to make sure. I don't care about running the fan at manual high speeds to keep temps down.


----------



## Diverge

I just got my replacement Titan SC. 73.1 ASIC. w/ stock bios, no voltage boost I'm stable at 1124MHz w/ the previous settings (+83 offset, 102% power, 85c temp target, priority power) of my last Titan. I haven't tried to see if i can get more yet since I just got the card less than 20 minutes ago. No throttling at all so far in Valley, or in the game i'm playing


----------



## freitz

Maybe this has already been asked but where is that good looking SLI bridge they had in all the Tri SLI ads?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Maybe this has already been asked but where is that good looking SLI bridge they had in all the Tri SLI ads?


Wasn't in production yet at release but will be in a few weeks I think


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Wasn't in production yet at release but will be in a few weeks I think


Great thanks for the information +1

Considering a second one hopefully they make a nice 2 way sli however I think I could use the 3 way given the space gap on the RIVE.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Wasn't in production yet at release but will be in a few weeks I think


Great thanks for the information +1

Considering a second one hopefully they make a nice 2 way sli however I think I could use the 3 way given the space gap on the RIVE.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> That's one reason I went with tri-SLI. I will take a "wait and see" approach regarding going 4-way.


Exactly what I'm doing.









Us 4 ways Quad-Fire and Quad-SLI users are giving alot of our money to AMD and Nvidia, but we are, sadly, always an afterthougth for them...

They sell cards because of us when we dominate benchmarks, but they don't care at all about us. I often got the ''4X 7970 not supported'' answer from AMD... Sigh...

So this time I will wait and see.


----------



## DonPablo83

Any titan owners running 3way sli? Cards being so close on the board, how are temps? I got 2 at the moment and im thinking a third is needed (7680x1600) but its the temps that are concerning me. Thoughts?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Great thanks for the information +1
> 
> Considering a second one hopefully they make a nice 2 way sli however I think I could use the 3 way given the space gap on the RIVE.


Ya I use the 3 way bridge for my 2 cards on the RIVE. Fits perfect.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Exactly what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us 4 ways Quad-Fire and Quad-SLI users are giving alot of our money to AMD and Nvidia, but we are, sadly ,always an afterthougth for them...
> 
> So this time I will wait and see.


Nice. Yeah, my entire goal up until now has been to have a "perfect" BF3 MP experience. I was extremely disheartened when I sent twitter messages to DICE devs and they had never even used or SEEN a 4-way SLI 680 system for their testing of BF3. It was then that I faced reality (and something I probably should have known already) - no devs will ever have a hand in developing their game for anything more than perhaps 2 GPUs. It is up to NVIDIA. And up until that point, stuff was just not working well in 4-way. With 3-way Titans I have finally achieved 120hz nirvana with zero hiccups. Very, very happy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Any titan owners running 3way sli? Cards being so close on the board, how are temps? I got 2 at the moment and im thinking a third is needed (7680x1600) but its the temps that are concerning me. Thoughts?


Temps are great. There have been no problems with temps on air with 3-way or 4-way reference cards since Kepler was released last year. They cool pretty well in this configuration. Regarding Titans - mine max out mid-70s in Unigine Heaven loops with a mild OC (boost around 1050). I have not maxed my OC, yet.


----------



## strong island 1

would it be dumb to buy an asus titan when I already have a evga sc. Asus is the only one in stock and I would like to see if it's any different with throttling. They are exactly the same right, besides bios.

Should I just wait for evga.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> would it be dumb to buy an asus titan when I already have a evga sc. Asus is the only one in stock and I would like to see if it's any different with throttling. They are exactly the same right, besides bios.
> 
> Should I just wait for evga.


It's up to you - will it bug you? Do you prefer EVGA? If so, wait. Otherwise, they are identical except for the BIOS which just has a different vendor string...and obviously the ASUS will have standard clocks versus the EVGA SC but that does not matter.


----------



## strong island 1

it probably will bother me. I guess I should just wait.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> I just got my replacement Titan SC. 73.1 ASIC. w/ stock bios, no voltage boost I'm stable at 1124MHz w/ the previous settings (+83 offset, 102% power, 85c temp target, priority power) of my last Titan. I haven't tried to see if i can get more yet since I just got the card less than 20 minutes ago. No throttling at all so far in Valley, or in the game i'm playing


Damn. Sounds like an awesome card. You should flash it to the 1.2v BIOS and go to town on it







Mine are stable at a steady 1202mhz, but only Boosted stock to ~1070mhz.


----------



## Star Forge

EVGA SC and Signature are in-stock at Tigerdirect right now (no tax to people in Cali!)


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Nice. Yeah, my entire goal up until now has been to have a "perfect" BF3 MP experience. I was extremely disheartened when I sent twitter messages to DICE devs and they had never even used or SEEN a 4-way SLI 680 system for their testing of BF3. It was then that I faced reality (and something I probably should have known already) - no devs will ever have a hand in developing their game for anything more than perhaps 2 GPUs. It is up to NVIDIA. And up until that point, stuff was just not working well in 4-way. With 3-way Titans I have finally achieved 120hz nirvana with zero hiccups. Very, very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great. There have been no problems with temps on air with 3-way or 4-way reference cards since Kepler was released last year. They cool pretty well in this configuration. Regarding Titans - mine max out mid-70s in Unigine Heaven loops with a mild OC (boost around 1050). I have not maxed my OC, yet.


Mid 70º temps are nice. I ran crysis 3 last night (2560x1600) and brought them to 93º. Was concerned the lack of airflow gap would cause dramas, but its good to know ur 3 way temps are under control. Might grab another tomorrow. Cheers, mate.


----------



## DonPablo83

Also, comparison between 2- 3 way sli, much difference in performance for games like bf3/crysis 3/farcry 3/ ac3 et? Ive seen the benchies but id prefer to hear it from u lot.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Any titan owners running 3way sli? Cards being so close on the board, how are temps? I got 2 at the moment and im thinking a third is needed (7680x1600) but its the temps that are concerning me. Thoughts?


Why not simply watercool them? My Titans are at 19 Celsius idle (room temp) and 28-29 Celsius on the highest loads, and even after gaming for hours at 1202 mhz both!


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Why not simply watercool them? My Titans are at 19 Celsius idle (room temp) and 28-29 Celsius on the highest loads, and even after gaming for hours at 1202 mhz both!


What are the ASIC quality ratings of your cards? Thanks.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Why not simply watercool them? My Titans are at 19 Celsius idle (room temp) and 28-29 Celsius on the highest loads, and even after gaming for hours at 1202 mhz both!


Be nice to watercool them but ive never really watercooled a pc before, namely 2 (possibly 3) $1000 cards. Plus waterblocks are scarce here in aus for titans. What rad u using to cool urs?


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> What ASIC score you got Sajin?


63.2, 67.3, 74.6


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> What are the ASIC quality ratings of your cards? Thanks.


76.2 and 82.2.

Here's a link to my system to see what I'm using (rads, case etc):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1232605/2-mountain-mods-build-home-theater-gaming-room

And after pending around 3000$ on your Titan, 3 waterblocks won't make a big diffference $ wise...


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 76.2 and 82.2.
> 
> Here's a link to my system to see what I'm using (rads, case etc):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1232605/2-mountain-mods-build-home-theater-gaming-room
> 
> And after pending around 3000$ on your Titan, 3 waterblocks won't make a big diffference $ wise...


The cash doesnt trouble me, its screwing up the blocks or loop and ruining my rig that bothers me. Lol. Nice rig btw. Would u think a triple 120 rad low fpi would be sufficient to cool 3 titans in serial loop?


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> The cash doesnt trouble me, its screwing up the blocks or loop and ruining my rig that bothers me. Lol. Nice rig btw. Would u think a triple 120 rad low fpi would be sufficient to cool 3 titans in serial loop?


im the same, I really wanna put my titan on water but I don't know the 1st thing on how to build it together lol. Even after watching tutorials on youtube, I dont wanna mess up lol, would be nice to have those temps though.


----------



## Brianmz

You could buy all the parts and then pay someone locally to assemble it if possible.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> im the same, I really wanna put my titan on water but I don't know the 1st thing on how to build it together lol. Even after watching tutorials on youtube, I dont wanna mess up lol, would be nice to have those temps though.


Ive been doing research but ive got no practical experience. Check out 'singularity computers' on youtube. Aussie guy builds custom water cooled pc's. Got some good tutorials.


----------



## mbreslin

To all those nervous about watercooling: Do it! I was nervous too but I'd never go back now, and I started with 2x 700$ 5970s and a 1k$ 980x. If you have room in your bays I would consider a bay res/pump combo, it really makes it easy for the beginner.

When your temps are all in the low 40s or better under load and you've chosen the right fans so the only noise you hear from your case it a very quiet hum from your pumps you will be glad you went water.

Good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> EVGA SC and Signature are in-stock at Tigerdirect right now (no tax to people in Cali!)


Where were you and the stock two weeks ago when I was trying to get out of paying the newegg/evga.com Cali tax.









+rep for the heads up to others.


----------



## Levesque

Yeah. I'm watercooling since over 7-8 years and never had a single leak. I had one, but it doesn't count, since it was because of my cat, and my own stupidity.









I'm using over 20 feet of tubing and probably around 4-5 liters of water right now in my rig, and there is not a single drop leaking in all this.

Just go over the watercooling forum, and read some guides. Really easy to do. Don,t worry. The trick is to always take your time and double check everything. Never rush anything.

It took me 1 hour installing my waterblocks yesterday. Because I go sloooowly, and double check everything.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> To all those nervous about watercooling: Do it! I was nervous too but I'd never go back now, and I started with 2x 700$ 5970s and a 1k$ 980x. If you have room in your bays I would consider a bay res/pump combo, it really makes it easy for the beginner.
> 
> When your temps are all in the low 40s or better under load and you've chosen the right fans so the only noise you hear from your case it a very quiet hum from your pumps you will be glad you went water.
> 
> Good luck!
> Where were you and the stock two weeks ago when I was trying to get out of paying the newegg/evga.com Cali tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for the heads up to others.


Sweet. Lots of research to do on parts/fittings etc, but I reckon ill give it a go in the coming weeks. Ill post some pics when I do. Looking at the mo-ra3 rad. Mount it externally to my hafx. Anyway, this should be reserved for another thread. Sorry guys. Back to the titans.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> EVGA SC and Signature are in-stock at Tigerdirect right now (no tax to people in Cali!)


Thanks a lot +rep. Just ordered my second evga sc. I might rma my signature edition.


----------



## strong island 1

Has anyone setup sli titans with waterblocks.

What did you use to connect the cards. EK has the titan bridge but they only have the double and triple.

I need the triple but it doesn't look like they released a blank yet. I wonder if the old blanks will work with new titan bridge or if they are working on releasing one.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yeah. I'm watercooling since over 7-8 years and never had a single leak. I had one, but it doesn't count, since it was because of my cat, and my own stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using over 20 feet of tubing and probably around 4-5 liters of water right now in my rig, and there is not a single drop leaking in all this.
> 
> Just go over the watercooling forum, and read some guides. Really easy to do. Don,t worry. The trick is to always take your time and double check everything. Never rush anything.
> 
> It took me 1 hour installing my waterblocks yesterday. Because I go sloooowly, and double check everything.


I put my block on, took my time, dabs of tim on all the vrm pads etc etc. Put everything back together perfectly. Put the loop back together. Did a leak check. Filled and bled the loop. Got into windows, started valley and it finished with max temp 65c. Scratched my head for a second. Then lightbulb goes off. I completely forgot to put tim on the gpu. I am a few years watercooled now and still such a beginner. My backplates tomorrow so will fix it this weekend and have both blocked/backplated and on water and loop finally done until I get the itch to add a third.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Nice. Yeah, my entire goal up until now has been to have a "perfect" BF3 MP experience. I was extremely disheartened when I sent twitter messages to DICE devs and they had never even used or SEEN a 4-way SLI 680 system for their testing of BF3. It was then that I faced reality (and something I probably should have known already) - no devs will ever have a hand in developing their game for anything more than perhaps 2 GPUs. It is up to NVIDIA. And up until that point, stuff was just not working well in 4-way. With 3-way Titans I have finally achieved 120hz nirvana with zero hiccups. Very, very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great. There have been no problems with temps on air with 3-way or 4-way reference cards since Kepler was released last year. They cool pretty well in this configuration. Regarding Titans - mine max out mid-70s in Unigine Heaven loops with a mild OC (boost around 1050). I have not maxed my OC, yet.


You need 3 way Titans for 120 FPS?

How many monitors are you using? I hope it's 3x+.

I use one 1080p 120hz monitor and a 3770k and 2x 670's run 120fps constant on BF3 MP.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I put my block on, took my time, dabs of tim on all the vrm pads etc etc. Put everything back together perfectly. Put the loop back together. Did a leak check. Filled and bled the loop. Got into windows, started valley and it finished with max temp 65c. Scratched my head for a second. Then lightbulb goes off. I completely forgot to put tim on the gpu. I am a few years watercooled now and still such a beginner. My backplates tomorrow so will fix it this weekend and have both blocked/backplated and on water and loop finally done until I get the itch to add a third.


Haha nice one.

I'm only laughing because I am fairly certain I'll do something like that.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Damn. Sounds like an awesome card. You should flash it to the 1.2v BIOS and go to town on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are stable at a steady 1202mhz, but only Boosted stock to ~1070mhz.


I'll have to play around more when I get out of work tonight. It looks like during my valley run that the card only needed 1.15V to sustain 1124MHz. I screwed up my screen cap... forgot to move cursor over to see values, so I added an additional sliver on the right to show them.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> You need 3 way Titans for 120 FPS?
> 
> How many monitors are you using? I hope it's 3x+.
> 
> I use one 1080p 120hz monitor and a 3770k and 2x 670's run 120fps constant on BF3 MP.


I get about 50fps or less with all settings on high 8xmsaa with 1 Titan playing far cry 3. So I think 2 will be perfect for 120hz gaming.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Hey Maarten12100 can you add 285TDP & a 114 Power Limit to my stock Bios?

MyStockSCTitan.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Hey Maarten12100 can you add 285TDP & a 114 Power Limit to my stock Bios?
> 
> MyStockSCTitan.zip 132k .zip file


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/nvidia-geforce-gtx-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html

You can do it yourself now the KBE is updated to support Titan.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/nvidia-geforce-gtx-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html
> 
> You can do it yourself now the KBE is updated to support Titan.


Whoa, wait a minute here. I don't trust myself......

It would be crazy for me to do it!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I put my block on, took my time, dabs of tim on all the vrm pads etc etc. Put everything back together perfectly. Put the loop back together. Did a leak check. Filled and bled the loop. Got into windows, started valley and it finished with max temp 65c. Scratched my head for a second. Then lightbulb goes off. I completely forgot to put tim on the gpu. I am a few years watercooled now and still such a beginner. My backplates tomorrow so will fix it this weekend and have both blocked/backplated and on water and loop finally done until I get the itch to add a third.


Typical 'lol moments''. Often do things like that myself...









Yesterday I noticed something strange with my 2 Titans. Identical parts, parts numbers, everything is the same, but 1 card has regular cross screws and the other was totally filled with TorX 6 screws... I was like *** ????? ''Are they the same card? What's happening?''

Strange. Same cards, but different screws. Funny.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Whoa, wait a minute here. I don't trust myself......
> 
> It would be crazy for me to do it!


It's really simple actually. I dumped my rom with GPU-Z, and changed the values myself. Just grab the bios from page 368 and open it and have a look. You can see what little you need to change, comparing against your own bios.

I noticed that the default power was raised from 250W to 260W, _and_ the % was increased ... That probably solved some throttling before the heavy handed fixed voltage settings.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/nvidia-geforce-gtx-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html
> 
> You can do it yourself now the KBE is updated to support Titan.


Thanks, I just did it (Hopefully)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Whoa, wait a minute here. I don't trust myself......
> 
> It would be crazy for me to do it!


You're Such a LUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> It's really simple actually. I dumped my rom with GPU-Z, and changed the values myself. Just grab the bios from page 368 and open it and have a look. You can see what little you need to change, comparing against your own bios.
> 
> I noticed that the default power was raised from 250W to 260W, _and_ the % was increased ... That probably solved some throttling before the heavy handed fixed voltage settings.


Yeah I'm going to try.....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> I am curious for all the single Titan owners, why would you not grab a 690 for the same price? I am hoping you are planning on upgrading later to SLI configurations otherwise I can't help but feel a single Titan is a waste of money.


My reason was simple, 6GB vram vs. 2GB, also, not every game scales SLI well, if, at all, advantage Titan.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

maarten12100 I made it & it's crashing the cards....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> maarten12100 I made it & it's crashing the cards....


What exactly did you set?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

And yet another delay in my quest to water cool my Titans.











Somehow I ordered the wrong size Crystal Link tubes and now have to have the correct length over-nighted to me. Just one delay after another...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What exactly did you set?


Just TDP & Power Limit


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And yet another delay in my quest to water cool my Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I ordered the wrong size Crystal Link tubes and now have to have the correct length over-nighted to me. Just one delay after another...


You could use some 13mm OD copper tubing would look real nice if polished.
On the other hand you could also go with the plexi just me gaging all over the place on those nice blocks and even nicer cards.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Damn. Sounds like an awesome card. You should flash it to the 1.2v BIOS and go to town on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are stable at a steady 1202mhz, but only Boosted stock to ~1070mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to play around more when I get out of work tonight. It looks like during my valley run that the card only needed 1.15V to sustain 1124MHz. I screwed up my screen cap... forgot to move cursor over to see values, so I added an additional sliver on the right to show them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

You'll get throttling though if you start going higher with the core, both clocks and voltage will drop. Flash and you'll get a steady 1.2v with 3D clocks, and the new BIOS will get rid of the clock throttling as well. Can't wait to see what your card can _really_ do









So, these things are beasts at folding. I expect all Titan owners that fold to put up a good amount of points for team 37726







Just folding on the 2 GPUs alone, getting 75,000ppd. My 680's got 40


----------



## rotary7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And yet another delay in my quest to water cool my Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I ordered the wrong size Crystal Link tubes and now have to have the correct length over-nighted to me. Just one delay after another...


you can always try just normal tubing, still would look good


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Just TDP & Power Limit


Use negative core MHz offset with MSI AB ... crashing stops? You are probably now boosting to unstable clock speeds. Exactly what TDP and power limits though ...


----------



## damstr

Need someone on water to try one of these higher voltage bios to see if its really worth going to water!


----------



## d33r

I have found a Titan on a trusted site....should i buy it? what is the general concensus? are people happy with their purchases?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I have found a Titan on a trusted site....should i buy it? what is the general concensus? are people happy with their purchases?


Most of us are beating the gtx690 with ease with a slight overclock


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I have found a Titan on a trusted site....should i buy it? what is the general concensus? are people happy with their purchases?


Unless you're very unlucky, you'll beat a 690 as he said.. and you will love it.


----------



## d33r

thanks maarten and avon, last question should i buy the stock clocked evga version or the superclocked version? its hard to tell which version is having more of the throttling issue since people are not saying which one they have...what version should i get? normal or superclocked?









iv heard some ppl with superclocked version are having throttlings while ppl with normal version oc by themselves are running better?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> thanks maarten and avon, last question should i buy the stock clocked evga version or the superclocked version? its hard to tell which version is having more of the throttling issue since people are not saying which one they have...what version should i get? normal or superclocked?


Normal it will save you and they're all the same cards hope you get a good one


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Use negative core MHz offset with MSI AB ... crashing stops? You are probably now boosting to unstable clock speeds. Exactly what TDP and power limits though ...


285 & 114..... I got it under control, had to reinstall drivers


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I have found a Titan on a trusted site....should i buy it? what is the general concensus? are people happy with their purchases?


Buy it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Most of us are beating the gtx690 with ease with a slight overclock


Yes I was in awe for the first few days....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Unless you're very unlucky, you'll beat a 690 as he said.. and you will love it.


That's true, but with a lil tweaking it can get straighten out.


----------



## Pauliesss

Could you please someone send me/attach here the overclocked BIOS that should "fix" the throttling ?

I would like to try it for my Gigabyte GTX Titan.

Thanks.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Most of us are beating the gtx690 with ease with a slight overclock


Maybe beating a stock 690, My 690 Overclocked still beats my Titan Overclocked in Valley by about 12 FPS. I got 86FPS in Valley with my 690 on air.


----------



## SAN-NAS

I got 79fps on air


----------



## cpufrost

This thread is huge!
Nice work.
Sorry if that has already been covered...is there a "one size fits all" BIOS that will work with SLI'd Titans, ASIC ~73.
Have EVGA plain vanilla and EVGA SC version. Flashed both with someone's SC BIOS. All working well with no precision altering.
Also how do you extract using GPUID? Says it's not supported and using the latest version.


----------



## bastian

I get no throttling. SC Titan. Power is set to 106%. Temp set to 90. I have it set to prioritize temps rather than power. I notice in many screenshots of Precision lots of you have it checked to prioritize power limit.


----------



## SAN-NAS

start posting some scores guys in Valley, Heaven 3d mark, so we can get a baseline


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

New version of LED Controller released for those that are interested

ftp://ftp.evga.com/utilities/EVGA_LED_Controller.zip


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Maybe beating a stock 690, My 690 Overclocked still beats my Titan Overclocked in Valley by about 12 FPS. I got 86FPS in Valley with my 690 on air.


What you are actually saying is that the titan wipes the floor with the gtx690 if there is a 15% increase due to drivers


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Typical 'lol moments''. Often do things like that myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I noticed something strange with my 2 Titans. Identical parts, parts numbers, everything is the same, but 1 card has regular cross screws and the other was totally filled with TorX 6 screws... I was like *** ????? ''Are they the same card? What's happening?''
> 
> Strange. Same cards, but different screws. Funny.


One brand new & another one refurbed


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And yet another delay in my quest to water cool my Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I ordered the wrong size Crystal Link tubes and now have to have the correct length over-nighted to me. Just one delay after another...


I've had bad luck with Crystal Link, that's why I started using these.... They're very solid & makes it easier to put cards in together...


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> And yet another delay in my quest to water cool my Titans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I ordered the wrong size Crystal Link tubes and now have to have the correct length over-nighted to me. Just one delay after another...


I always have those koolance handy when switching cards and waiting for SLI TRI Quad bridges...

http://koolance.com/dual-video-connector-adjustable-2-3-slot-spacing

I use them in 10 different places since the lenght is adjustable. Perfect when trying to connect 2 fitting far away from each other. I use then even on my motherboard waterblock.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I've had bad luck with Crystal Link, that's why I started using these.... They're very solid & makes it easier to put cards in together...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats nice, who makes those?


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> New version of LED Controller released for those that are interested
> 
> ftp://ftp.evga.com/utilities/EVGA_LED_Controller.zip


Looks good. Much better looking than the one I have been using. Will DL for sure. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> One brand new & another one refurbed


Refurbed? Got them from the first batch on the first day... ''Refurbed'' on launch day?


----------



## FtW 420

Ran a couple benches with an overclocked 3770k, the Titan is a monster in 3dmark 05


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Refurbed? Got them from the first batch on the first day... ''Refurbed'' on launch day?


They aren't refurbed. I've gotten 2 different brand new cards. The first was a mix of torx and phillips, the 2nd one is all phillips. Seems they are just using whatever they have for the fasteners.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What you are actually saying is that the titan wipes the floor with the gtx690 if there is a 15% increase due to drivers


Like to see this confirmed by Nvidia/Jacob, or better yet, through actual driver improvement, before rendering any verdict.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I get about 50fps or less with all settings on high 8xmsaa with 1 Titan playing far cry 3. So I think 2 will be perfect for 120hz gaming.


Aah for FC3 that makes sense. Bf3 is a breeze on Kepler


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> Like to see this confirmed by Nvidia/Jacob, or better yet, through actual driver improvement, before rendering any verdict.


It is just an if but I have good hope.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ran a couple benches with an overclocked 3770k, the Titan is a monster in 3dmark 05


Good Lord. 1.8v + 6.4Ghz







What did you end up getting your Titan up to?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> New version of LED Controller released for those that are interested
> 
> ftp://ftp.evga.com/utilities/EVGA_LED_Controller.zip


Thanks Jacob


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Good Lord. 1.8v + 6.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up getting your Titan up to?
> Thanks Jacob


It was throttling in 3dmark 11 & I didn't leave a graph open in that run to see the max or average, in 05 it was a steady 1267Mhz core when testing, that one didn't throttle at all.
Hopefully can get a pot mounted up tonight & see how much difference cold makes.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> I got 79fps on air


OC speeds plz?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats nice, who makes those?


Bitspower, they come in a few adjustable sizes...

Adjustable Aqua Link


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What you are actually saying is that the titan wipes the floor with the gtx690 if there is a 15% increase due to drivers


Well I that would be awesome if that happened since I sold the 690 after I bought the Titan lol


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ran a couple benches with an overclocked 3770k, the Titan is a monster in 3dmark 05


This is worth of a


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Bitspower, they come in a few adjustable sizes...
> 
> Adjustable Aqua Link


They look nice but I like that you can use a wrench with the swiftech fittings.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Good Lord. 1.8v + 6.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up getting your Titan up to?
> Thanks Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was throttling in 3dmark 11 & I didn't leave a graph open in that run to see the max or average, in 05 it was a steady 1267Mhz core when testing, that one didn't throttle at all.
> Hopefully can get a pot mounted up tonight & see how much difference cold makes.
Click to expand...

Throttling with a flashed/modded BIOS? Which Power Target did it have that it was causing throttling?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Throttling with a flashed/modded BIOS? Which Power Target did it have that it was causing throttling?


Haven't flashed a bios yet, still using the stock one it came with. I shorted one of the resistors on the card to drop the power target, it barely gets into the mid 80s.
Not really sure what is causing the throttle now, in 3d11 the voltage was all over the place (dmm from 1.267V to as low as 1.129V), in 3dmark 05 at the same settings the clocks were solid as a rock & the dmm stayed pegged at 1.267V.


----------



## ukn69

I decided to go water







, 1st time noob but after much reading, I think my noob question post in water section will let me know if I got it down









http://www.overclock.net/t/1370845/silly-questions-for-first-timer


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> OC speeds plz?


1215c/6800m, cpu @ 5ghz. Page 407 I think or glance at my posts should be in there.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I saw a few people asking for a modded bios with an 1176mhz cap for cards that aren't stable at 1202mhz. Here is what I'm using, I've also extended the power limit a bit more.

121gb115.zip 229k .zip file


Since I'm on water I may just extend the nominal power limit so that I won't need to use any third party utility.


----------



## Zaxis01

Just received my Titan today.









Now i'm waiting for the Backplate and Waterblock before installing it.

I was thinking about holding off til i get the Corsair 900D, But that could be another month.


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I saw a few people asking for a modded bios with an 1176mhz cap for cards that aren't stable at 1202mhz. Here is what I'm using, I've also extended the power limit a bit more.
> 
> 121gb115.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> 
> Since I'm on water I may just extend the nominal power limit so that I won't need to use any third party utility.


is this the same as the other 121gb115 that everyone was using from many pages ago, or did you change something? I'm confused by the same file name

what I would love is bios with 110-115 power cap, 1.175v volt cap, and 1176 to 1189mhz boost... it would work with most all cards I think, and for those that aircool with sli, the 1.175v should help lower temps some (anything over 1.2v for me over a long period of time, the top card gets way to hot for my liking, unless I max the fan)


----------



## Phishy714

At first, I was a bit disappointed with my TITAN. Performance was great, but the numbers weren't all that impressive considering what other people around here have been getting..

Well after some tweaking, I can finally say I fully LOVE my titan.


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> At first, I was a bit disappointed with my TITAN. Performance was great, but the numbers weren't all that impressive considering what other people around here have been getting..
> 
> Well after some tweaking, I can finally say I fully LOVE my titan.


Wow how are you guys pulling +700 on the memory!?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renairy

Just a friendly warning.... The modded bioses do not feature the dynamic voltage.
If any Titan owner appreciates this feature, do not mod your bios.
Dynamic voltage changes the voltage according to load.
With the modded bios', its either 0.8v idle or 1.21v or w/e its set to. Nothing inbetween.
Just thought id put this out there since it bothered me.
Thnk the modders though, the bios' are great for benching!!


----------



## mlambert890

After swearing I wouldn't I joined the club (x3 no less!) I think we all need a 12 step program







Anyway, detailing the build and testing on my blog. So far I love them until I think about the money Ive spent going from 7800 to 8800 to 280 to 480 to 580 to 680 to Titan! I do feel that 5040x1050 in 3D Vision at max details has *finally* become consistently playable and that's been my real goal for a while, so that part is good


----------



## marc0053

Asus and evga sc titans up on newegg.ca for those interested. Not sure if people from the states can get these?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Just received my Titan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm waiting for the Backplate and Waterblock before installing it.
> 
> I was thinking about holding off til i get the Corsair 900D, But that could be another month.


Be sure to test your Titan on air first before installing any blocks on it...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotary7*
> 
> you can always try just normal tubing, still would look good


Thanks for the suggestion and I probably would have done that just to get it put together today but I didn't have any spare fittings to use...


----------



## cwizardtx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and I probably would have done that just to get it put together today but I didn't have any spare fittings to use...


My distributor got some in today, ordered 2 for stock and they have 10 left









I'm pretty sure i'm going to take one... and the other one is going into a gaming pc for a gearbox employee


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Wow how are you guys pulling +700 on the memory!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


luck? lol


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Be sure to test your Titan on air first before installing any blocks on it...


Didn't really consider erring on the side of caution.

Thanks for possibly saving me time and trouble.

I will test it tomorrow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nothing worse than getting your block installed, loop set up, leak tested, ready to go and the card turns out to be defective...


----------



## Levesque

So I played a bit with my Titans tonight.

The maximum I was able to do with my cards on air was +160.

On water, running Valley, here's what I got:

-1176 both cards, 134 fps, 100% Power.
-1189 both cards, 134 fps, 94-97%.
-1202 both cards, 134 fps, 88-92%
-1215 both cards, 134 fps, 80-84%

Speed is rock-stable, but the power is throttling. I don't crash, no artifacts, but I just don't get more fps after 1176 both cards, since the power is throttling.

This with modded Marteennaennon BIOS.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> So I played a bit with my Titans tonight.
> 
> The maximum I was able to do with my cards on air was +160.
> 
> On water, running Valley, here's what I got:
> 
> -1176 both cards, 134 fps, 100% Power.
> -1189 both cards, 134 fps, 94-97%.
> -1202 both cards, 134 fps, 88-92%
> -1215 both cards, 134 fps, 80-84%
> 
> Speed is rock-stable, but the power is throttling. I don't crash, no artifacts, but I just don't get more fps after 1176 both cards, since the power is throttling.


On air what was the actual clock speed plus 160 gave you?

With those runs on water is only the power throttling or is the core clock reducing with it?

I am assuming this is on the stock bios right?
That is so strange!

I have noticed several strange things with my cards in sli on both the stock and modified bios's (different strange things respectively) sort of like a prankster of a ghost living in these cards


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> On air what was the actual clock speed plus 160 gave you?
> 
> With those runs on water is only the power throttling or is the core clock reducing with it?
> 
> I am assuming this is on the stock bios right?
> That is so strange!


No, not on stock BIOS. I'm using the modded BIOS.

And only the power is throttling. Like I said, the clock is rock-stable.

Nothing strange. Probably hitting the max TDP value.


----------



## Creator

My new tubing and CPU block came in today. The expansion radiator and Titan block come in tomorrow. The anticipation is building within!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> My new tubing and CPU block came in today. The expansion radiator and Titan block come in tomorrow. The anticipation is building within!


ya my block and backplate just left germany on it's way here to New York. I can't wait.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nothing worse than getting your block installed, loop set up, leak tested, ready to go and the card turns out to be defective...


What's going on with it?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> What's going on with it?


Nothing wrong with mine other than I can't finish the build because of an ordering SNAFU. That quote was meant for the guy that I suggested testing his card on air before installing a water block...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nothing wrong with mine other than I can't finish the build because of an ordering SNAFU. That quote was meant for the guy that I suggested testing his card on air before installing a water block...


Ah gotcha, I was gonna say congrats on the first dead card. I should probably stop skimming the thread and get back to work anyways. Kinda surprised though that we haven't seen any dead cards yet.


----------



## supermi

There was one that died on some guy when he put it in, took it out of the pcie slot and then put it back in and it was dead. Forgot who it was, but that is one.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Just a friendly warning.... The modded bioses do not feature the dynamic voltage.
> If any Titan owner appreciates this feature, do not mod your bios.
> Dynamic voltage changes the voltage according to load.
> With the modded bios', its either 0.8v idle or 1.21v or w/e its set to. Nothing inbetween.
> Just thought id put this out there since it bothered me.
> Thnk the modders though, the bios' are great for benching!!


Why would you want anything else? Low volts for desktop, high volts for games. I think gpuboost is a bunch of garbage personally. Everyone's goal here? To eliminate gpu's boost and have the core stuck at it's max value and not throttle in 3d/games. I don't want my core freq's and voltage swinging wildly all over the place. AMD is better in the regard.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> There was one that died on some guy when he put it in, took it out of the pcie slot and then put it back in and it was dead. Forgot who it was, but that is one.


That was me. Got my replacement today. It's better than my 1st one


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why would you want anything else? Low volts for desktop, high volts for games. I think gpuboost is a bunch of garbage personally. Everyone's goal here? To eliminate gpu's boost and have the core stuck at it's max value and not throttle in 3d/games. I don't want my core freq's and voltage swinging wildly all over the place. AMD is better in the regard.


Yep. I miss the Fermi days of overclocking and still thoroughly enjoy benching my GTX 580 Lightning!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

By the way I finished editing and uploading my EK FC Titan Installation Guide for any of you guys that want to check it out. Beware, however, it is a silly long video!


----------



## mlambert890

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why would you want anything else? Low volts for desktop, high volts for games. I think gpuboost is a bunch of garbage personally. Everyone's goal here? To eliminate gpu's boost and have the core stuck at it's max value and not throttle in 3d/games. I don't want my core freq's and voltage swinging wildly all over the place. AMD is better in the regard.


+1... I really dont see the advantage of sliding scale voltage. It creates inefficiency and little benefit. For the UI just keep it as low as it can run, and then for gaming push it up to whatever the card/cooling solution in play can handle.

The only argument for continuously variable voltage would be energy efficiency over time but that seems sort of silly with a part like this. Plus, I suspect that running the UI at min v and 3D at max v would come pretty close to the efficiency over time of a continuously variable solution anyhow.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why would you want anything else? Low volts for desktop, high volts for games. I think gpuboost is a bunch of garbage personally. Everyone's goal here? To eliminate gpu's boost and have the core stuck at it's max value and not throttle in 3d/games. I don't want my core freq's and voltage swinging wildly all over the place. AMD is better in the regard.


I dunno man. Even AMD has idle states with slightly lower voltage from what I remember, I don't really like sitting at 85C on the desktop.

I wish an MSI lightning 680 type of BIOS would be released for the Titan, whatever MSI did on the LN2 Lightning 680 BIOS completely prevented throttle 100% of the time - at the same time, it didn't eliminate vDroop.

That's what I loved most about the lightning 680. It never throttled unlike every other 680 when using the LN2 BIOS.... I do a lot of productivity stuff on my PC as well for work and not having my fan super high with idle state speeds is kinda nice for when i'm not going all out....







Just IMO. I got one of my Asus Titan's yesterday and after trying the BIOS in question I was shocked at the temps I was getting just in 2D stuff. I was actually stuck at maximum voltage the entire time, even on an idle desktop. Had to flash back.

People who only game though probably would not mind it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> That was me. Got my replacement today. It's better than my 1st one


What are your clocks like and does it throttle at all? how about the memory?


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> What are your clocks like and does it throttle at all? how about the memory?


Titan SC. 73.1 ASIC. w/ stock bios, no voltage boost. I'm stable at 1124MHz @1.15v (+83 offset, 102% power, 85c temp target, priority power). I haven't gotten a chance to do any testing yet. Didn't get any throttling in valley earlier.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Titan SC. 73.1 ASIC. w/ stock bios, no voltage boost. I'm stable at 1124MHz @1.15v (+83 offset, 102% power, 85c temp target, priority power). I haven't gotten a chance to do any testing yet. Didn't get any throttling in valley earlier.


That's exactly what i get on my 2 Titans ASIC 73.5 and 72.9 stable with no overvoltage 1124mhz @ 1.150v no throttling.

Im just advising you after playing with them for a week and trying 5 different custom bios stay at that if you are stable... going higher needs extra voltage for very little gains in real life gaming, unless you get hard-on watching Valley and 3D mark spinning.

Everything over just adds at lest 10-20c heat and excess of voltage power for merely 50-62mhz extra, actual 1-3FPS in gaming..
at those voltage and speed you should be under 70c with nice 65-70% fan max

Im just back on my Stock EVGA SC bios and will stay at that, 1124mhz with 1.150v pegged in SLi its The "Sweet Spot" from voltage to temperature to fan speeds with absolute no loss in gaming, actually my cards have hard time running over 50-60% usage at 2560x1600p there is nothing to push them not even Crysis 3.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Titan SC. 73.1 ASIC. w/ stock bios, no voltage boost. I'm stable at 1124MHz @1.15v (+83 offset, 102% power, 85c temp target, priority power). I haven't gotten a chance to do any testing yet. Didn't get any throttling in valley earlier.


Let's see what she does when you put the pedal to be metal so to speak hehehe. Hoping you can hit 1200mhz and 7000mhz memory!!!!!! FTW!!!!!


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> That's exactly what i get on my 2 Titans ASIC 73.5 and 72.9 stable with no overvoltage 1124mhz @ 1.150v no throttling.
> 
> Im just advising you after playing with them for a week and trying 5 different custom bios stay at that if you are stable... going higher needs extra voltage for very little gains in real life gaming, unless you get hard-on watching Valley and 3D mark spinning.
> 
> Everything over just adds at lest 10-20c heat and excess of voltage power for merely 50-62mhz extra, actual 1-3FPS in gaming..
> at those voltage and speed you should be under 70c with nice 65-70% fan max
> 
> Im just back on my Stock EVGA SC bios and will stay at that, 1124mhz with 1.150v pegged in SLi its The "Sweet Spot" from voltage to temperature to fan speeds with absolute no loss in gaming, actually my cards have hard time running over 50-60% usage at 2560x1600p there is nothing to push them not even Crysis 3.


Yeah, this is the setting I plan to use 24/7. I'm not really into benching anymore, right now it's more of a curiosity of the potential. but overall i'm fine and happy with [email protected], since this is going into an SFF system where silence and less heat are preferred.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why would you want anything else? Low volts for desktop, high volts for games. I think gpuboost is a bunch of garbage personally. Everyone's goal here? To eliminate gpu's boost and have the core stuck at it's max value and not throttle in 3d/games. I don't want my core freq's and voltage swinging wildly all over the place. AMD is better in the regard.


Nothing is wrong with that but since this cards specially in SLi or over are so powerful, 90% of the games dont utilize more then 40-50 load on this card's and they drop to 836mhz and there is where you still run them at 1.212v when they can run at 0.875v at that speed, that its excess of voltage and heat for no reason specially for people on AIr.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Titan SC. 73.1 ASIC. w/ stock bios, no voltage boost. I'm stable at 1124MHz @1.15v (+83 offset, 102% power, 85c temp target, priority power). I haven't gotten a chance to do any testing yet. Didn't get any throttling in valley earlier.


I tried your settings and got the same thing.

Now try overclocking your memory with that and tell me if it throttles down.

At +500 memory, mine when from solid 1124-1137mhz down to below 1100mhz.


----------



## sourplumps

Anyone noticing some strange behaviour with how clocks speeds are being reported ?

I am running two Titans in SLI, both on Naen..'s BIOS. Afterburner or Precision both will report one clockspeed, while looping Valley the in-benchmark reported clockspeed is higher by about 10Mhz than what AB/precision report....

Weird.

Actually what I'd really like is Naenoon's BIOS to be modified for slightly lower clockspeeds. One of my Titans is not stable at 1202. Does anyone know what I would have to change in the BIOS to make the boost clock 1170Mhz, rather than 1202, as well as set the memory for a +500Mhz offset ? Then I can just flash them and not have to use and settings in AB or precision to control clockspeeds/

Thanks.


----------



## Difunto

Like a guy said a few posts back, make sure to use POWER MANAGEMENT = ADAPTIVE, you wont be using 1.2 volts all the time.


----------



## Renairy

Can somebody please post their EVGA GTX Titan SC bios please?
I wanna play with the LED tool.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Can somebody please post their EVGA GTX Titan SC bios please?
> I wanna play with the LED tool.


 MyStockSCTitan.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## emett

Dramas.. Any help please?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1370990/gigabyte-titan-compatability-with-3730k-in-z68-mobo


----------



## davieg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Can somebody please post their EVGA GTX Titan SC bios please?
> I wanna play with the LED tool.


You dont need to use an EVGA Bios, you just need to be using EVGA precision aswell. Which you can with any of the brands.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Like a guy said a few posts back, make sure to use POWER MANAGEMENT = ADAPTIVE, you wont be using 1.2 volts all the time.


.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> MyStockSCTitan.zip 132k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davieg*
> 
> You dont need to use an EVGA Bios, you just need to be using EVGA precision aswell. Which you can with any of the brands.


Cheers !!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> So I played a bit with my Titans tonight.
> 
> On water, running Valley, here's what I got:
> 
> -1176 both cards, 134 fps, 100% Power.
> -1189 both cards, 134 fps, 94-97%.
> -1202 both cards, 134 fps, 88-92%
> -1215 both cards, 134 fps, 80-84%
> 
> Speed is rock-stable, but the power is throttling. I don't crash, no artifacts, but I just don't get more fps after 1176 both cards, since the power is throttling.
> 
> This with modded Marteennaennon BIOS 115%.


Did I reached the max TDP, or is it something else? I even tried 1215 and 1228 both cards this morning and both clocks are rock stable and steady also, but power goes down to 78-82% and 74-78%...









LOL 1228 both cards running rock-steady on water 29 celsius, but the power is lowered proportionnally. It's impossible to crash the darn thing! LOL I just tried 1241 on both cards and it's working lol.

So watercooling the Titans will be really worth it only if we can remove the hard lock on the TDP (if that's the reason of what I'm seeing). It could be epic!









Marteen? Vega? Naennon?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> You need 3 way Titans for 120 FPS?
> 
> How many monitors are you using? I hope it's 3x+.
> 
> I use one 1080p 120hz monitor and a 3770k and 2x 670's run 120fps constant on BF3 MP.


Nope, 1080p/120hz - you're not maxed out with 90 FOV is you get 120fps "constant." I've run SLI 580s, SLI 680s, 3-way 680s (reference), and 4-way 680s (reference, FTW+, Classified) - only the Titans have given me true 120fps+ constant. Yes, it's typically around 190fps but that's enough cushion to *mostly* avoid dips.

I have 5 120hz monitors but I only game on a single BenQ XL2420TX right now.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with that but since this cards specially in SLi or over are so powerful, 90% of the games dont utilize more then 40-50 load on this card's and they drop to 836mhz and there is where you still run them at 1.212v when they can run at 0.875v at that speed, that its excess of voltage and heat for no reason specially for people on AIr.


Hm, If you are using only 40-50% gpu two titans are overkill for your demand. Time to get a higher resolution display setup.


----------



## Levesque

Vega. Have you seen my post? On water, do you reach the max TDP also?


----------



## kpforce1

Just to let everyone know...... the egg has some ASUS Titans in stock







Hurry up and buy them so I don't wind up in a 6 foot hole for buying a third lol

**** edit **** ohhhh snap... .now tiger has some of the EVGA and ASUS flavor


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Nope, 1080p/120hz - you're not maxed out with 90 FOV is you get 120fps "constant." I've run SLI 580s, SLI 680s, 3-way 680s (reference), and 4-way 680s (reference, FTW+, Classified) - only the Titans have given me true 120fps+ constant. Yes, it's typically around 190fps but that's enough cushion to *mostly* avoid dips.
> 
> I have 5 120hz monitors but I only game on a single BenQ XL2420TX right now.


You have some serious gaming requirements! (not a bad thing though)

are you planning on running 3 monitors @ 120hz? Would the extra refresh rate even be worth it on the outside monitors?


----------



## emett

Advice please guys. Two brand new titans not working ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1370990/gigabyte-titan-compatability-with-3730k-in-z68-mobo


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> You have some serious gaming requirements! (not a bad thing though)
> 
> are you planning on running 3 monitors @ 120hz? Would the extra refresh rate even be worth it on the outside monitors?


I am not sure if I am going back to triple display 120hz. I'm paring back my gear this year. I went a bit overboard last year, heh. 4-way SLI 680s was disappointing in BF3 MP at 5760x1080/120hz. I've only gone "overboard" with hardware due to my obsession with BF3 MP. Not that I'm that good or anything, but it's my favorite game.

TBH, triple screen BF3 MP is mostly only good for being a gunner since you have such a great peripheral view...otherwise I prefer having a single 1080p/120hz monitor (24" or less).


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are you planning on running 3 monitors @ 120hz? Would the extra refresh rate even be worth it on the outside monitors?


This some kind of troll? Have you ever tried to run 3d surround with 2 side 60hz monitors?


----------



## Levesque

Here's my results so far lol with ''naennon'' BIOS (115%)

-1176 both cards, 134 fps, 100% GPU Power.
-1189 both cards, 134 fps, 94-97%.
-1202 both cards, 134 fps, 88-92%
-1215 both cards, 134 fps, 80-84%
-1228 both cards 134 fps 78-82%
-*1241* both cards 134 fps 74-78%

Clocks are all rock-steady for 5 valley runs. LOL "infinite OC''.









Marteen is sending me new BIOS to try.


----------



## Levesque

Interesting read here:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60166-nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-sli-crossfire.html

Titan against 7970 Crossfire and 670 and 680 SLI.


----------



## vacaloca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Just received my Titan today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm waiting for the Backplate and Waterblock before installing it.
> 
> I was thinking about holding off til i get the Corsair 900D, But that could be another month.


You might want to test it on air to make sure it works first before you try water.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Here's my results so far lol with ''naennon'' BIOS (115%)
> 
> -1176 both cards, 134 fps, 100% GPU Power.
> -1189 both cards, 134 fps, 94-97%.
> -1202 both cards, 134 fps, 88-92%
> -1215 both cards, 134 fps, 80-84%
> -1228 both cards 134 fps 78-82%
> -*1241* both cards 134 fps 74-78%
> 
> Clocks are all rock-steady for 5 valley runs. LOL "infinite OC''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marteen is sending me new BIOS to try.


The clocks are going up and the power is going down proportionately. The only thing that has me curious is it looks like slight clock increases from your data are worth a lot of power % for the 115% target TDP.

What are your memory clocks at in this setup?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> This some kind of troll? Have you ever tried to run 3d surround with 2 side 60hz monitors?


Yeah, your monitors must be synced in surround. They have to be the same resolution and refresh like emett is saying here.....otherwise the 120hz will have to be non primary and will run at 60hz just like the others.

Anyway, the viewing angles of surround TN panels is disgusting. I'd rather use a single screen 120hz rather than 3 120hz TN panels, because the viewing angle color shifting is EXTREMELY noticeable. I mean so noticeable that even friends glancing at my setup from 20 feet away will comment on it. Disgusting.

My favorite would be 3 1440p IPS or PLS panel monitors. But I hate TN panels with a passion, 120hz or not...just IMO...


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I am not sure if I am going back to triple display 120hz. I'm paring back my gear this year. I went a bit overboard last year, heh. 4-way SLI 680s was disappointing in BF3 MP at 5760x1080/120hz. I've only gone "overboard" with hardware due to my obsession with BF3 MP. Not that I'm that good or anything, but it's my favorite game.
> 
> TBH, triple screen BF3 MP is mostly only good for being a gunner since you have such a great peripheral view...otherwise I prefer having a single 1080p/120hz monitor (24" or less).


Erm, you have SLI titans with a single 1080p 120hz 24"?


----------



## maximus56

.3D Mark 11 P Score 31,794 4-way Sli








Stock Bios..On Air



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6181930

I believe I will be #2 on HOF (3d Mark 11 v1.04), once they update it


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The clocks are going up and the power is going down proportionately. The only thing that has me curious is it looks like slight clock increases from your data are worth a lot of power % for the 115% target TDP.
> 
> What are your memory clocks at in this setup?


Yep.

And memory clock is at stock/default.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Erm, you have SLI titans with a single 1080p 120hz 24"?


'

Yes, I assume you're going to join the likes of folks that say it's "too much power" and "a waste"? Ha.

Like I said - finally BF3 MP is perfect at 1080p/120hz. I can run 5760x1080/120hz but I prefer single screen for the fluidity. If you're happy with 60hz IPS panels at 1440p then great! Online multiplayer has different requirements, at least for me.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Interesting read here:
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60166-nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-sli-crossfire.html
> 
> Titan against 7970 Crossfire and 670 and 680 SLI.


Those frametime graphs









Would love to have seen them throw Titan SLI in though. I mean, we all know you can SLI/Crossfire lesser cards and get more performance. But people interested in Titan aren't exactly the penny-pincher type that go for the best balance between cost and performance. Titan reviews should be about sheer performance for the most part, and while including these 1-vs-2 comparisons is interesting, they should also compare using 2 Titans as well, because anyone even interested is Titan has already decided that price/performance is taking a backseat.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> '
> 
> Yes, I assume you're going to join the likes of folks that say it's "too much power" and "a waste"? Ha.
> 
> Like I said - finally BF3 MP is perfect at 1080p/120hz. I can run 5760x1080/120hz but I prefer single screen for the fluidity. If you're happy with 60hz IPS panels at 1440p then great! Online multiplayer has different requirements, at least for me.


Can you tell me how many fps you got in Crysis 3 maxed 1080p 120Hz monitor?


----------



## Levesque

Ok, with the latest marteen's 280-335 BIOS, I was finally able to crash my cards lol with both at 1215 mhz.









I gained 2-3 fps on Valley compared to the 115% BIOS, and now found that I'm rock-stable with both cards at 1202 mhz, no throttling. There is some dips in power %, but rarely...

I think the vast majority of the Titans out there will OC around 1202, since it's where they reach the max TDP. So until we can raise the TDP for those on water (or all those that have temp in check), we will all be stucked around 1200.

Good job marteen. Nvidia should pay you for what you did for all the Titans owners coming here.









So I will stay at 1202 for now, until we hear more from Nvidia and the ''fix'' in the next drivers/BIOS.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Can you tell me how many fps you got in Crysis 3 maxed 1080p 120Hz monitor?


I only played one round of MP in Crysis 3 (not that into it) and it was NOT solidly above 120 fps. It's an incredibly CPU-bound game...and even with my 3930k at 4.7 GHz it was hoving around 90 fps with dips. But, then again, it was just one round of MP and me eyeballing the Precision X overlay..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok, with the latest marteen's 280-335 BIOS, I was finally able to crash my cards lol with both at 1215 mhz.


Can you post or link to this specific BIOS? TIA!


----------



## Levesque

Sure. I don't think marteen would mind. The credit is due all to marteen here. Had nothing to do with that!









nv280335.txt 229k .txt file


Just change the .txt to .rom.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I only played one round of MP in Crysis 3 (not that into it) and it was NOT solidly above 120 fps. It's an incredibly CPU-bound game...and even with my 3930k at 4.7 GHz it was hoving around 90 fps with dips. But, then again, it was just one round of MP and me eyeballing the Precision X overlay..
> Can you post or link to this specific BIOS? TIA!


Is i7-3820 CPU better than yours?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Sure. I don't think marteen would mind. The credit is due all to marteen here. Had nothing to do with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nv280335.txt 229k .txt file
> 
> 
> Just change the .txt to .rom.


Excellent - thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Is i7-3820 CPU better than yours?


Overall, no - but perhaps for a game optimized for 4 cores if you can clock it higher. The 3930k is the 3820's big brother - 6 cores versus 4...I had a 3820 and it OC'd quite well and faster than my 3930k, but only by 100-300 MHz...I wanted more cores and I decided to sell my 3960x (from another PC) and return the 3970x I bought. As I've said previously - paring back this year.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Nope, 1080p/120hz - you're not maxed out with 90 FOV is you get 120fps "constant." I've run SLI 580s, SLI 680s, 3-way 680s (reference), and 4-way 680s (reference, FTW+, Classified) - only the Titans have given me true 120fps+ constant. Yes, it's typically around 190fps but that's enough cushion to *mostly* avoid dips.
> 
> I have 5 120hz monitors but I only game on a single BenQ XL2420TX right now.


I guess I don't have my settings all set to ultra. I am almost all "High" with one or two things on "Medium" so that could be why. I went home last night and peeked at it.. but I dip to maybe 112 FPS once in a blue moon (I find that as long as you stay above 100FPS you never perceive an actual change in gameplay anyway).

I suppose with everything on ultra at 1080p x 120hz you could use 2 titans. I am still trying to figure out if it is worth giving up my 2x 670's for one titan.. but I know it will be an FPS dip.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I guess I don't have my settings all set to ultra. I am almost all "High" with one or two things on "Medium" so that could be why. I went home last night and peeked at it.. but I dip to maybe 112 FPS once in a blue moon (I find that as long as you stay above 100FPS you never perceive an actual change in gameplay anyway).
> 
> I suppose with everything on ultra at 1080p x 120hz you could use 2 titans. I am still trying to figure out if it is worth giving up my 2x 670's for one titan.. but I know it will be an FPS dip.


I still see ~70 fps sometimes even with 3x Titans and a 3930k @ 4.5 GHz at 1080p/120hz. Mind you - it's around 190 fps most of the time, but it does dip when the action is hot on the screen. None of that matters, however, to the fluidity I see and feel on the screen...even with all those prior card setups i now finally have perfection, in my mind.









You may see an fps dip with moving from SLI 670s to a Titan, but you will gain in a more appreciable measure - frame times. Posted by Levesque last page or so: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60166-nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-sli-crossfire.html.


----------



## Mongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Sure. I don't think marteen would mind. The credit is due all to marteen here. Had nothing to do with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nv280335.txt 229k .txt file
> 
> 
> Just change the .txt to .rom.


What changed in this Bios?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with that but since this cards specially in SLi or over are so powerful, 90% of the games dont utilize more then 40-50 load on this card's and they drop to 836mhz and there is where you still run them at 1.212v when they can run at 0.875v at that speed, that its excess of voltage and heat for no reason specially for people on AIr.


1) I don't know what games you're playing, even simcity puts more load than 40-50 on my sli titans.
2) You need to graduate to a big boy resolution!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> '
> 
> Yes, I assume you're going to join the likes of folks that say it's "too much power" and "a waste"? Ha.
> 
> Like I said - finally BF3 MP is perfect at 1080p/120hz. I can run 5760x1080/120hz but I prefer single screen for the fluidity. If you're happy with 60hz IPS panels at 1440p then great! Online multiplayer has different requirements, at least for me.


Don't let them hold you back! There's something to be said for basically guaranteeing yourself an excellent experience by running sli titans at 1080p. (except crysis3 maxed, but crysis3 is a jerk)









IMO the more I think about Titan the weirder of a product it is to me, people will say it's niche but what niche does it actually fit in? There is some circular logic, you get a 6gb buffer and the potential to add more titans later which makes you a bit future proof but the majority of people who can spend 1k$ on a gpu I would guess don't really care about being future proof.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> What changed in this Bios?


2-3 fps more in valley lol.







I think we reached the end of how far we can mod those BIOS for now.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> 1) I don't know what games you're playing, even simcity puts more load than 40-50 on my sli titans.
> 2) You need to graduate to a big boy resolution!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I said 90% of the games which is true







everything to last year or so including BF3 are around 40-60 usage on 2560x1600p and only some big AAA games this year can utilize more since you locked to 60fps they will not go more then 60 usage on SLi at 1600p. which is maybe 10% of the games like i said.

I had to push Far Cry 3 to 8xAA to actually start utilizing them around 80-90, at 4xAA its 50-60

I dont like multi monitor setups and i hate TN panels so i have to wait for 4K or stay with 30" 1600P and bare with this low usage


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Those frametime graphs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to have seen them throw Titan SLI in though. I mean, we all know you can SLI/Crossfire lesser cards and get more performance. But people interested in Titan aren't exactly the penny-pincher type that go for the best balance between cost and performance. Titan reviews should be about sheer performance for the most part, and while including these 1-vs-2 comparisons is interesting, they should also compare using 2 Titans as well, because anyone even interested is Titan has already decided that price/performance is taking a backseat.


Here ya go .....................









http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_3_way_sli_review,14.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/6.html


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why would you want anything else? Low volts for desktop, high volts for games. I think gpuboost is a bunch of garbage personally. Everyone's goal here? To eliminate gpu's boost and have the core stuck at it's max value and not throttle in 3d/games. I don't want my core freq's and voltage swinging wildly all over the place. AMD is better in the regard.


For my purposes and most people on water I agree with you. I could see why it might be nice for some people on the stock cooler who still want to keep things quiet.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> *snip*
> IMO the more I think about Titan the weirder of a product it is to me, people will say it's niche but what niche does it actually fit in? There is some circular logic, you get a 6gb buffer and the potential to add more titans later which makes you a bit future proof but the majority of people who can spend 1k$ on a gpu I would guess don't really care about being future proof.


Yea, but if you think about it, the titan will still beat out the 8970 and the 780. It will likely still be a better decision then a 790, as the 790 will *likely* have the scaling issues and come in somewhere very close to 3x titan when you 2x 790. It is a pretty special card that can bridge 2 generations and still be the card on top...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> What changed in this Bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 2-3 fps more in valley lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we reached the end of how far we can mod those BIOS for now.
Click to expand...

So this latest BIOS you tried got you 2-3 more frames in Valley? What did it bring your clocks up from/to?

Yeah we may be hitting the wall soon, as far as how high the voltage/power limit can go with a modded BIOS, but I don't think many people are going to complain now (I mean...~1200mhz on air. That's almost a 40% OC over the stock Boost). Same thing happened with the 680 Lightning. As soon as people got the card and flashed to the unlocked BIOS, they were content and mostly forgot about how locked down the card was when it got to them. Since this seems to be working well, I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia didn't even post a response at all to the throttling. People content with the card as-is will continue being content, and those 'in-the-know' will just flash their cards and be happy that way. Everyone is more or less satisfied one way or the other and Nvidia just drops it altogether. I would like to see what kind of answer they come up with though, or at least an explanation. But I doubt they will at all at this point.

Just a question also, thought of it after mentioning the 680 Lightning...how is it that the Titan Lightning rumor was believed by so many, but MSI didn't even get any to begin with? How would MSI bin for Lightning version chips when they never got any in the first place? Did they not get any because of the whole 680 Lightning voltage-control thing (in the beginning)?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I still see ~70 fps sometimes even with 3x Titans and a 3930k @ 4.5 GHz at 1080p/120hz. Mind you - it's around 190 fps most of the time, but it does dip when the action is hot on the screen. None of that matters, however, to the fluidity I see and feel on the screen...even with all those prior card setups i now finally have perfection, in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may see an fps dip with moving from SLI 670s to a Titan, but you will gain in a more appreciable measure - frame times. Posted by Levesque last page or so: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60166-nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-sli-crossfire.html.


Yeah I just read thru this review. Honestly I tried swapping off my SLI and just watching one 670.. and it was.. I SUPPOSE.. MAYBE.. slightly smoother.. but it was pretty much inperceptible. On BF3 especially, I just really didn't feel a difference.. although my FPS were hitting the 70s at times.

Do you play with HT off? You have a 3930k if I remember correctly at like 4.7ghz..

I had a horrid time with my SLI 670's on a 3570k where my FPS were dipping into the 80s a lot, so I upgraded to a 3770k and OC'd it to 4.6, and voila.. my minimum framerates never ever went below 112. I think most of us know that BF3 (and newer games) can be very heavily CPU bound and overclocking/more threads in the CPU really help with the minimum framerates on a MP game.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I dont like multi monitor setups and i hate TN panels so i have to wait for 4K or stay with 30" 1600P and bare with this low usage


I don't play FC3 but I've considered picking it up.

As for panels 120hz isn't incentive enough for me to ever go TN. I've played on a U3011 for a few years now. 30" 2560x1600 will be what's on my desk until 4k prices come down to ~2500$ at least.

I want a u3014 but dell won't give it to me yet, those jerks.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, but if you think about it, the titan will still beat out the 8970 and the 780. It will likely still be a better decision then a 790, as the 790 will *likely* have the scaling issues and come in somewhere very close to 3x titan when you 2x 790. It is a pretty special card that can bridge 2 generations and still be the card on top...


Hardware canucks did themselves a bit of a disservice not testing titan sli with the other sli pairs they did. But I assume the kepler/kepler titan sli situation is very close to the kepler/kepler 680 sli situation which is as they said in their review: "TITAN is able to remain head and shoulders over the GTX 680 SLI and GTX 670 SLI setups. It exhibits excellent all-round performance in these tests, without any of SLI's drama" I'm sure you're getting the same or very similar "SLI drama" with titans.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I don't play FC3 but I've considered picking it up.
> 
> As for panels 120hz isn't incentive enough for me to ever go TN. I've played on a U3011 for a few years now. 30" 2560x1600 will be what's on my desk until 4k prices come down to ~2500$ at least.
> 
> I want a u3014 but dell won't give it to me yet, those jerks.


To each their own for sure, I have a 1080p TN 120hz and I could never game at 60hz.. but I'm competitive. I sure still have my eye on an OverLord Tempest for 120hz IPS but.. I just can't fathom spending on a new monitor when I just got this one a year ago.

120hz changes how games play.. but it's mostly just for FPS games like BF3. 60FPS is unplayable.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, but if you think about it, the titan will still beat out the 8970 and the 780. It will likely still be a better decision then a 790, as the 790 will *likely* have the scaling issues and come in somewhere very close to 3x titan when you 2x 790. It is a pretty special card that can bridge 2 generations and still be the card on top...


While I'd like to believe my Titan will be king forever your statement is pure speculation.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Yeah I just read thru this review. Honestly I tried swapping off my SLI and just watching one 670.. and it was.. I SUPPOSE.. MAYBE.. slightly smoother.. but it was pretty much inperceptible. On BF3 especially, I just really didn't feel a difference.. although my FPS were hitting the 70s at times.
> 
> Do you play with HT off? You have a 3930k if I remember correctly at like 4.7ghz..
> 
> I had a horrid time with my SLI 670's on a 3570k where my FPS were dipping into the 80s a lot, so I upgraded to a 3770k and OC'd it to 4.6, and voila.. my minimum framerates never ever went below 112. I think most of us know that BF3 (and newer games) can be very heavily CPU bound and overclocking/more threads in the CPU really help with the minimum framerates on a MP game.


I do not turn off HT. I experimented with it last year with my 3960x/4-way 680 setup and it didn't change anything I could perceive. Is the general consensus to turn off HT? Perhaps it makes sense with a 6-core processor so more "real" cores are used and not virtual ones...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> To each their own for sure, I have a 1080p TN 120hz and I could never game at 60hz.. but I'm competitive. I sure still have my eye on an OverLord Tempest for 120hz IPS but.. I just can't fathom spending on a new monitor when I just got this one a year ago.
> 
> 120hz changes how games play.. but it's mostly just for FPS games like BF3. 60FPS is unplayable.


The problem with the tempest is its availability not its price, who cares about buying a 500$ monitor when you just bought 1k$ gpu(s?).









I wish someone I knew had the tempest so I could use it for a few hours and see if the 60-120hz is a big enough difference for me to lose a few inches of screen size.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> To each their own for sure, I have a 1080p TN 120hz and I could never game at 60hz.. but I'm competitive. I sure still have my eye on an OverLord Tempest for 120hz IPS but.. I just can't fathom spending on a new monitor when I just got this one a year ago.
> 
> 120hz changes how games play.. but it's mostly just for FPS games like BF3. 60FPS is unplayable.


This. I have a Dell U3011 for everyday use, but I prefer to game on 120 hz monitors, and I like some games in 3D, which of course is impossible on an IPS panel, at least for now.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> While I'd like to believe my Titan will be king forever your statement is pure speculation.


Yes and no? Call it deductive speculation?

Nvidia won't trump the Titan with the maxwell unless a miracle happens. At best it will slightly beat the Titan, but stock will have less VRAM. You're talking about a ~42% generation increase to the 780 which is around what should be expected. This will still result in Titan being viable. Similar numbers work on the amd side too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Hardware canucks did themselves a bit of a disservice not testing titan sli with the other sli pairs they did. But I assume the kepler/kepler titan sli situation is very close to the kepler/kepler 680 sli situation which is as they said in their review: "TITAN is able to remain head and shoulders over the GTX 680 SLI and GTX 670 SLI setups. It exhibits excellent all-round performance in these tests, without any of SLI's drama" I'm sure you're getting the same or very similar "SLI drama" with titans.


Yep, as always sli will introduce those issues.. But this is likely the first generation bridging card since the 8800 ultra. Pretty sweet if you ask me.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So this latest BIOS you tried got you 2-3 more frames in Valley? What did it bring your clocks up from/to?
> 
> Yeah we may be hitting the wall soon, as far as how high the voltage/power limit can go with a modded BIOS, but I don't think many people are going to complain now (I mean...~1200mhz on air. That's almost a 40% OC over the stock Boost). Same thing happened with the 680 Lightning. As soon as people got the card and flashed to the unlocked BIOS, they were content and mostly forgot about how locked down the card was when it got to them. Since this seems to be working well, I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia didn't even post a response at all to the throttling. People content with the card as-is will continue being content, and those 'in-the-know' will just flash their cards and be happy that way. Everyone is more or less satisfied one way or the other and Nvidia just drops it altogether. I would like to see what kind of answer they come up with though, or at least an explanation. But I doubt they will at all at this point.
> 
> Just a question also, thought of it after mentioning the 680 Lightning...how is it that the Titan Lightning rumor was believed by so many, but MSI didn't even get any to begin with? How would MSI bin for Lightning version chips when they never got any in the first place? Did they not get any because of the whole 680 Lightning voltage-control thing (in the beginning)?


There is 1 very very very big difference between the lightning and this card. That is the Lightning BIOS was an official bios that would likely have no affect on warranties. To be able to get the overclockability marketed to us by NVIDIA we must risk voiding our warranties. I know it is very unlikely to brick our cards flashing, but if and when cards fail as they do (not talking about overclocking or this bios causing failure) in normal use and the modded BIOS is what we have to use then we run a very real risk of having no RMA available to us







and this card is almost 2x the price of the lightning to boot







.

I for one will not be satisfied until the throttling does not happen if within power target and temp ranges period (as per the marketing). Then if a BIOS gives me more on top of that cool I will consider that risk, but I will not become complacent to these sleezy tactics by NVIDIA as much as I like these cards they are likely going back for refund or replacement(s) untill I get cards that work the way they were described by NVIDIA prior to my purchase.

Not taking anything away from the great BIOS work by guys here







Three cheers to you! I am just adding a few boos for NVIDIA.


----------



## Levesque

Supermi.

If Nvidia ever ''fix'' the throttling, I will simply flash my original BIOS back and gladly use it with the ''fix''.

But for now, my Titans are working like they should have been working OOTB because of the modded BIOS, and only because of the modded BIOS. So until Nvidia stop those sleezy tactics, I will continue using the modded BIOS to enjoy my cards fully.

I've used modded BIOS for years and never had any problems.

But I totally understand and respect people that don't want to use a modded BIOS and flash their cards.


----------



## damstr

When running the naennon bios the stock offset is set for 1202mhz? I'm getting some really weird stuff once second at stock offset from that bios it's running 1202mhz then I run it again and all of a sudden it jumps up to like 1345mhz and freezes.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I do not turn off HT. I experimented with it last year with my 3960x/4-way 680 setup and it didn't change anything I could perceive. Is the general consensus to turn off HT? Perhaps it makes sense with a 6-core processor so more "real" cores are used and not virtual ones...


I don't think it ever makes sense unless it gets you "better Bench scores". A lot of games, especially newer ones, have significant benefits especially with minimum FPS when it comes to CPU threads/cores and especially from OCing.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The problem with the tempest is its availability not its price, who cares about buying a 500$ monitor when you just bought 1k$ gpu(s?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish someone I knew had the tempest so I could use it for a few hours and see if the 60-120hz is a big enough difference for me to lose a few inches of screen size.


Yeah my buddy has a tempest on a 680 4gb (just single).

Some of us don't have infinite money to spend









He absolutely completely is in love with it.. but he managed to go directly from a CRT to it. I went from a CRT to a 60hz LCD to a 120hz LCD.

He is crazy about it tho.. says it's perfect. The Input lag stuff worries me about it.. but I'd definitely like to get one down the line.


----------



## h2spartan

Okay so I've done some light testing on my Titan using the valley benchmark(Extreme HD) and some moderate oc'ing. Ive gotten a modest 72.6 fps with +135 on the core and +200 on memory but I'm certain it can be pushed further. I'm also using Naennon's 121gb115.rom.

I still have yet to really dive in to oc'ing my cpu. It is currently at 4.1 ghz on stock voltage. I was wondering how much of a fps boost (if any) in valley can I expect by oc'ing to, lets say, 4.6-4.7ghz?


----------



## DonPablo83

Any titan owners think that more than two titans r worth it for 7680x1600 gaming? Considering going for a third titan but im not too crazy about the benchies for 3way titans.


----------



## damstr

Never mind restarted again and I think it's fine. Ran Valley and both cards stayed pegged @ 1163mhz! Very happy


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Supermi.
> 
> If Nvidia ever ''fix'' the throttling, I will simply flash my original BIOS back and gladly use it with the ''fix''.
> 
> But for now, my Titans are working like they should have been working OOTB because of the modded BIOS, and only because of the modded BIOS. So until Nvidia stop those sleezy tactics, I will continue using the modded BIOS to enjoy my cards fully.
> 
> I've used modded BIOS for years and never had any problems.
> 
> But I totally understand and respect people that don't want to use a modded BIOS and flash their cards.


I hear you and have used modded bios's without issue for years as well , even on my 680 classifieds which did not really need it hehe. I have zero fear in the BIOS being an issue. In this case though we are as you said forced to use a bios which is modded to have these cards working as they should. I have had a few cards fail for odd reasons sometimes I can access the BIOS after some times not, it is just not an acceptable proposition for the customer to have to risk that to get normal function.

Now flashing for going BEYOND spec. well that is fun, I love doing that and love many people here do as well... I hope my point is clear... and is not really different from yours other than I am giving no justification to take away what was stated to be the operation of these cards, that is in no way ok.

BTW Levesque I really want this sorted cause then I can add my cards to my loop and see if I can get my temps as low as yours hehehe. I had 4 680 classifieds at 1400mhz (1.31v) and 1.47v on a 3930k in a single loop ... my cards all loaded to about 32-35c though the last one in series did break 40c on hot days







... I might just match your temps here not competing I just like your temps and hope to join the 20c and 30c at load club with ya!!!


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone have a general idea of how much of a fps boost (if any) in valley HD Extreme can I expect by oc'ing my i7 3770k to, lets say, 4.6-4.7ghz from 4.1ghz?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone have a general idea of how much of a fps boost (if any) in valley HD Extreme can I expect by oc'ing my i7 3770k to, lets say, 4.6-4.7ghz from 4.1ghz?


With a single GPU I'd say the gains will be minimal. Once you get to 3 and 4 GPU's it becomes more necessary.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Interesting read here:
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60166-nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-sli-crossfire.html
> 
> Titan against 7970 Crossfire and 670 and 680 SLI.


that was an awesome read. It's amazing to see a single GPU hang in, not only with dual GPU solutions, but HIGH END dual GPU solutions


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Hardware canucks did themselves a bit of a disservice not testing titan sli with the other sli pairs they did. But I assume the kepler/kepler titan sli situation is very close to the kepler/kepler 680 sli situation which is as they said in their review: "TITAN is able to remain head and shoulders over the GTX 680 SLI and GTX 670 SLI setups. It exhibits excellent all-round performance in these tests, without any of SLI's drama" I'm sure you're getting the same or very similar "SLI drama" with titans.


Stay tuned, I'm doing a massive single and CF 7970 vs single and SLI Titan comparison both under water and will be releasing results very soon...


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Stay tuned, I'm doing a massive single and CF 7970 vs single and SLI Titan comparison both under water and will be releasing results very soon...


Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Stay tuned, I'm doing a massive single and CF 7970 vs single and SLI Titan comparison both under water and will be releasing results very soon...


Shweet, how are you testing Frametimes?























I keep wondering how the frametimes of SLI Titans are, so in case I give up my 670's for a single Titan, if in the future I run SLI Titans and run back into SLI issues of frame latencies..


----------



## TAr

Finally ordered the zotack version Titan
I don't know if its a rip off or I made a good decision?
What you guys says probeply most of u owned one
And I'm using this on my 2560x1440 monitor
Still I have a chance to cancel it
Should I keep it or cancel it?


----------



## Brianmz

TAr, the titan will perform better(Smoother, higher mins and a good 10% or more fps depending on your clocks) than your gtx 580 Sli setup, if money is not an issue I would say keep it, I'm at the same resolution and looking at 2 titans, just waiting for evga to release their hydrocopper cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Shweet, how are you testing Frametimes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep wondering how the frametimes of SLI Titans are, so in case I give up my 670's for a single Titan, if in the future I run SLI Titans and run back into SLI issues of frame latencies..


I've recorded min/max/avg and frametimes with FRAPS though I'm not sure if I will be posting graphs of frametimes yet. If I do I will need help on how to get them in graph form...


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Finally ordered the zotack version Titan
> I don't know if its a rip off or I made a good decision?
> What you guys says probeply most of u owned one
> And I'm using this on my 2560x1440 monitor
> Still I have a chance to cancel it
> Should I keep it or cancel it?


Keep it. At 1200MHz and +500 VRAM it performs better than my SLI 570s and I'm at the same resolution


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Finally ordered the zotack version Titan
> I don't know if its a rip off or I made a good decision?
> What you guys says probeply most of u owned one
> And I'm using this on my 2560x1440 monitor
> Still I have a chance to cancel it
> Should I keep it or cancel it?


You'll love it, and the VRAM will be a huge step up from the 1.5gb you have for the 1440p resolution.


----------



## kleinbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Yeah my buddy has a tempest on a 680 4gb (just single).
> 
> Some of us don't have infinite money to spend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He absolutely completely is in love with it.. but he managed to go directly from a CRT to it. I went from a CRT to a 60hz LCD to a 120hz LCD.
> 
> He is crazy about it tho.. says it's perfect. The Input lag stuff worries me about it.. but I'd definitely like to get one down the line.


I have a Tempest OC and it is pretty sweet. I upgraded my monitor before my GPU (currently GTX 570) from a 1080p @60Hz TN panel to the Tempest and it's night and day. The response time isn't bad either at ≦6ms. I don't think I could ever go back. The only games that I can actually see 120fps consistently are Bioshock and the Half Life 2 series and they are incredibly smooth, then I play FC3 and everything comes to a screeching halt. I've been following this thread rather closely because as you can see I'm in need of a better GPU to fully take advantage of my monitor. And the Titan could be it.


----------



## Remij

First of all, my computer specs:

Asus Rampage IV Extreme
16gb G.Skill Ripjaws 2133 CL9
i7 3930k
1250w OCZ ZX PSU

So I just recently got my EVGA SC Titan, and I have it set at the following:

1200mv
+106mhz GPU offset
+98mhz MEM offset
68% fan
prioritize 90 degrees temp target
power target 104%

Everything runs fine and there are no artifacts or anything, but when I try to benchmark the card using 3dmark 2013, sometimes the display driver will stop working then recover. It will kick me out of the benchmark. This only seems to happen with 3dmark, most notably the Firestrike test.
I looked online at the 3dmark faqs, and it seemed to suggest that it has something to do with the high precision event timer HPET or something like that. and to try to disable the Sysinfo Hardware Monitoring in the Help tab, which I did..and it still happens sometimes. I tried both the 314.07 drivers and 314.14 betas and both exhibit this behavior.

Anyone else have this happen to them? Is the display driver stopping and recovering a sign of an OC too high? I thought my OC was pretty modest compared to some...
Thanks for any insight you can provide.









Love the card btw!


----------



## rotary7

It might be a driver issue, did you do a clean install of the driver? if anything try to do a clean install of windows to.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

FYI, NVIDIA official response regarding fanspeed on TITAN + Voltage:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NVIDIA*
> _We've found an error in our power reporting that under certain circumstances makes it look like there is extra power headroom available. The power readout could, for example, show 90% when in fact you are using 100% of the available power. It's likely that your card is boosting clocks up until it hits the power limit but the reporting error is causing the power readout to show a number below 100%. Under these circumstances a dramatic increase in fan speed would cause some extra power draw and the GPU voltage and clocks could be dropping in order to stay within the maximum power limits of the card.
> 
> We're working on a fix for the power reporting error and expect to have it available in a few weeks._


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FYI, NVIDIA official response regarding fanspeed on TITAN + Voltage:


VERY great news. No need to return, just await their patch. Can't wait!!! I'm in love with my Titan SC and this makes it even better!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FYI, NVIDIA official response regarding fanspeed on TITAN + Voltage:


lol wow..... I don't know about anyone else but this sounds like fluff to me to make us feel better lol. Given that they didn't have any power reporting "issues" with the other 6xx series. Given that the Titan is still in the same architectural family I don't believe it at all...


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FYI, NVIDIA official response regarding fanspeed on TITAN + Voltage:


Thanks Jacob. Any idea Jacob if its going to be fixed via new drivers? Or is this in the bios, and will need to issue new bios?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> First of all, my computer specs:
> 
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme
> 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws 2133 CL9
> i7 3930k
> 1250w OCZ ZX PSU
> 
> So I just recently got my EVGA SC Titan, and I have it set at the following:
> 
> 1200mv
> +106mhz GPU offset
> +98mhz MEM offset
> 68% fan
> prioritize 90 degrees temp target
> power target 104%
> 
> Everything runs fine and there are no artifacts or anything, but when I try to benchmark the card using 3dmark 2013, sometimes the display driver will stop working then recover. It will kick me out of the benchmark. This only seems to happen with 3dmark, most notably the Firestrike test.
> I looked online at the 3dmark faqs, and it seemed to suggest that it has something to do with the high precision event timer HPET or something like that. and to try to disable the Sysinfo Hardware Monitoring in the Help tab, which I did..and it still happens sometimes. I tried both the 314.07 drivers and 314.14 betas and both exhibit this behavior.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen to them? Is the display driver stopping and recovering a sign of an OC too high? I thought my OC was pretty modest compared to some...
> Thanks for any insight you can provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the card btw!


In my experience I usually get that when the memory overclock is unstable.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> VERY great news. No need to return, just await their patch. Can't wait!!! I'm in love with my Titan SC and this makes it even better!


Not really, sounds like it will just be a reporting error fix.
Instead of the gpu throttling when the power limit says 90 now it will say 100 when it throttles at all the same clocks & temps if I'm reading that right.


----------



## strong island 1

My block and backplate just got to my house along with 2nd sc titan. I will post some water benchmarks when done.

I'm still waiting for the second block.


----------



## emett

ROFL, that sounds like a porky nVidia.

I think I'm going to have to upgrade to 2011 to get my 2 titans to run. I have encountered a bug where my titans post even post bios.
Any one interested can read about that here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/52006-nvidia-titan-compatability-3730k-z68-mobo.html

Anyway I might grab a 3930k today and along with a Asus sabertooth mobo. My question is will my tx850 still handle 2 titans an ssd and the 3930k CPU and over clocking them all?


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> VERY great news. No need to return, just await their patch. Can't wait!!! I'm in love with my Titan SC and this makes it even better!


Actually that is not great news at all, what they are saying is that the precision X reports 95-98% power usage instead of the real 106% that it actually use.

What does that mean is that we are actually hitting our power limits and that's why cards throttle but precision X reports it wrong, unless they unlock power limit to 115% like custom bios you will see no fix for throttling.

The actual speed on this card's before they throttle are around 1150mhz before they start hitting 106 power limit, people expectation were way to high everyone want to reach 1200 but its just not possible,
count the memory OC and increase of Power Fan and that's why we probably all hit 106 limit and that's why most of us throttle, the one that does not throttle are golden cards that dont not use too much power and can push a bit more.
And i dont see them releasing bios with 115% power limit.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

What types of memory clocks are you guys hitting on your cards?


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not really, sounds like it will just be a reporting error fix.
> Instead of the gpu throttling when the power limit says 90 now it will say 100 when it throttles at all the same clocks & temps if I'm reading that right.


That's how I interpreted it too.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> My question is will my tx850 still handle 2 titans an ssd and the 3930k CPU and over clocking them all?


yes


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> That's how I interpreted it too.


Thats nothing that you can't change with kepler bios tweaker.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> VERY great news. No need to return, just await their patch. Can't wait!!! I'm in love with my Titan SC and this makes it even better!


Did you read the actual reply?
Quote:


> We've found an error in our power reporting that under certain circumstances makes it look like there is extra power headroom available. The power readout could, for example, show 90% when in fact you are using 100% of the available power. It's likely that your card is boosting clocks up until it hits the power limit but the reporting error is causing the power readout to show a number below 100%. Under these circumstances a dramatic increase in fan speed would cause some extra power draw and the GPU voltage and clocks could be dropping in order to stay within the maximum power limits of the card.


It is NOT good news. They're basically saying that the throttling is intended, but the power % is misreported. The power % is being reported lower than it really is. The throttling is working as intended.

In other words, if your GPU is now saying 90% and throttling - the 90% is misreported. The throttling is SUPPOSED to happen. Read the nvidia statement again.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Did you read the actual reply?
> It in no way is GOOD news. They're basically saying that the throttling is intended, but the power % is misreported. The power % is being reported lower than it really is. The throttling is working as intended.


Exactly... so basically we all hit our limits one way or the other 1124-1176 depends of mem OC and fan speed.


----------



## strong island 1

Even when my card does throttle it stays above the stock speeds so I guess like someone said before we probably need to lower our expectations of the clock speeds we are all hoping for.

Also I guess putting a block on might help if the fan really is drawing that much power.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Even when my card does throttle it stays above the stock speeds so I guess like someone said before we probably need to lower our expectations of the clock speeds we are all hoping for.
> 
> Also I guess putting a block on might help if the fan really is drawing that much power.


yeah people come from 670/680 and 7950/7970 and expecting to get same speed in the area of 1200mhz this is totally different beast 7.1mil transistors im actually surprised that it clocks as good as it does.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> yeah people come from 670/680 and 7950/7970 and expecting to get same speed in the area of 1200mhz this is totally different beast 7.1mil transistors im actually surprised that it clocks as good as it does.


I'm sure it could, actually. Nvidia is just prioritizing efficiency over performance - the card doesn't even utilize full power of the pci express slot.

The prioritization of efficiency over speed is puzzling given that this is a 1000$ card.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FYI, NVIDIA official response regarding fanspeed on TITAN + Voltage:


Evga_ JacobF - What is your interpretation of this somewhat cryptic statement by Nvidia? Can you please elaborate for the benefit of all of us here?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Even when my card does throttle it stays above the stock speeds so I guess like someone said before we probably need to lower our expectations of the clock speeds we are all hoping for.
> 
> Also I guess putting a block on might help if the fan really is drawing that much power.


Water did help a little bit for clocks. Although I dislike the throttle it isn't really a deal breaker, even while throttling the card is still beastly.
I still want to find a way to bypass the power limit for higher scores, but not disappointed in Titan.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Water did help a little bit for clocks. Although I dislike the throttle it isn't really a deal breaker, even while throttling the card is still beastly.
> I still want to find a way to bypass the power limit for higher scores, but not disappointed in Titan.


Yeah, the card performs great at stock speeds. Without a doubt, it's a great card (if overpriced). The overclocking and throttling situation is disappointing though, considering nvidia hyped it as an overclockers part. That was a complete bluff on their part, if not an outright lie. The truth of the matter is, GPU boost 2.0 is even worse than GPU boost 1.0 in terms of getting great overclocks.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I'm sure it could, actually. Nvidia is just prioritizing efficiency over performance - the card doesn't even utilize full power of the pci express slot.
> 
> The prioritization of efficiency over speed is puzzling given that this is a 1000$ card.


Well $1000 or $5000 does not mater they try to keep it under PCI-e specs, everything over is out of specs and not any company will do that no mater what.
Titan at the TDP limit provided is still the fastest card out there... that's why we have custom bios so you can go crazy if you want on your own risk.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Well $1000 or $5000 does not mater they try to keep it under PCI-e specs, everything over is out of specs and not any company will do that no mater what.
> Titan at the TDP limit provided is still the fastest card out there... that's why we have custom bios so you can go crazy if you want on your own risk.


I think you're under a mistaken impression here. The pci express slot can handle a ton of power, Kepler doesn't even come close to utilizing it fully. Instead, we have 1x 6 pin + 1x 8 pin connector
when nvidia easily could have bumped the power up and put 2x 8 pin connectors on the card.

By your definition, every Fermi GTX 480/580 card on the market was out of spec.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> I think you're under a mistaken impression here. The pci express slot can handle a ton of power, Kepler doesn't even come close to utilizing it fully. Instead, we have 1x 6 pin + 1x 8 pin connector
> when nvidia easily could have bumped the power up and put 2x 8 pin connectors on the card.
> 
> By your definition, every Fermi GTX 480/580 card on the market was out of spec.


Maybe im wrong but i had impression that provided 106% power limit was close to max PCI-e specs maybe a bit less for safety...
That does not mean we cant go over Max specs but no official company will let you do that.

What is the actual official PCI-e Power limit under specs?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Maybe im wrong but i had impression that provided 106% power limit was close to max PCI-e specs maybe a bit less for safety...
> That does not mean we cant go over Max specs but no official company will let you do that.
> 
> What is the actual official PCI-e Power limit under specs?


A PCI express 3.0 slot can handle up to 1500 watts. That's not realistic but that is the maximum per the pci sig.

If 265W were the maximum, LN2 competitions wouldn't exist. Those guys use probably 600-800W per slot/card with so much overclocking.


----------



## Bajawah

Is it worth buying a EVGA SC?

Are they binned better? Or is it just horse **** and you might as well get the stock one?


----------



## DADDYDC650

So after reading Nvidia's latest statement, I've come to understand that if I want to hit 1200Mhz, I'll have to flash the custom BIOS that's on this site with a higher power limit since Nvidia probably has no plans to raise it for us.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleinbird*
> 
> I have a Tempest OC and it is pretty sweet. I upgraded my monitor before my GPU (currently GTX 570) from a 1080p @60Hz TN panel to the Tempest and it's night and day. The response time isn't bad either at ≦6ms. I don't think I could ever go back. The only games that I can actually see 120fps consistently are Bioshock and the Half Life 2 series and they are incredibly smooth, then I play FC3 and everything comes to a screeching halt. I've been following this thread rather closely because as you can see I'm in need of a better GPU to fully take advantage of my monitor. And the Titan could be it.


You absolutely 100% need it, especially from a 570. If you have the money, I'd jump on it. at 1440p gaming it's the best option you have







DO IT, get two


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Is it worth buying a EVGA SC?
> 
> Are they binned better? Or is it just horse **** and you might as well get the stock one?


The second one.

Just TINY boost in clock speed in BIOS, NO binning this time around.

Quote:


> So after reading Nvidia's latest statement, I've come to understand that if I want to hit 1200Mhz, I'll have to flash the custom BIOS that's on this site with a higher power limit since Nvidia probably has no plans to raise it for us.


Yes and that is not a gaurantee you can hit 1200 many can not, one of mine can't and the other might be able to (have to test it a bit more.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Is it worth buying a EVGA SC?
> 
> Are they binned better? Or is it just horse **** and you might as well get the stock one?


It's a lottery. I highly doubt EVGA is binning these cards only to charge about $20 extra.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> The second one.
> 
> Just TINY boost in clock speed in BIOS, NO binning this time around.
> Yes and that is not a gaurantee you can hit 1200 many can not, one of mine can't and the other might be able to (have to test it a bit more.


Ok. Thanks.

I have a modded EVGA 680 Classy currently. Top of my head it's like 1.25v, 1300 core @ 70c on air.

First plan was to get a second, SLI, then buy waterblocks.

But, scumbag EVGA stopped making the waterblocks. Now I am stuck with one classy and no water.

Titan time I guess?

Need the v-ram for resolution.

Blarg.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So after reading Nvidia's latest statement, I've come to understand that if I want to hit 1200Mhz, I'll have to flash the custom BIOS that's on this site with a higher power limit since Nvidia probably has no plans to raise it for us.


BINGO! i edited a bios to have a max 1187.5 mv, i am stable at 1190 ghz, that's about average for these cards i think, i am very happy with this card, at STOCK it is a beast!


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FYI, NVIDIA official response regarding fanspeed on TITAN + Voltage:
> 
> 
> 
> Evga_ JacobF - What is your interpretation of this somewhat cryptic statement by Nvidia? Can you please elaborate for the benefit of all of us here?
Click to expand...

How is it cryptic?

Nvidia states rather plainly that GPU Boost 2.0 has been functioning as intended, but due to a reporting error, it seemed to the end user that it was malfunctioning (i.e throttling at 90% power). Thus, expect zero performance increase after the fix and the same voltage/clock throttling that has caused must angst when using the stock bios.

Convenient that they found this "problem". Here is the interesting question though... If what Nvidia says is true and there is nothing wrong with the drivers other than a reporting error, then why were people like Xoleras getting throttling at high fan speeds with a 680 lightning on the 09s when they had never seen behavior like that previously?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> BINGO! i edited a bios to have a max 1187.5 mv, i am stable at 1190 ghz, that's about average for these cards i think, i am very happy with this card, at STOCK it is a beast!


Niiice card you got there! I'm hoping to hit 1200Mhz stable with the custom BIOS. Here's to hoping I do. ..


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> A PCI express 3.0 slot can handle up to 1500 watts. That's not realistic but that is the maximum per the pci sig.
> 
> If 265W were the maximum, LN2 competitions wouldn't exist. Those guys use probably 600-800W per slot/card with so much overclocking.


PCIe 3.0 power limit is the same as it was previously for 2.1. 75W by the PCIe connector, then you get 75W for a 6pin power cable, and 150w for the 8pin. So per spec the card should be limited to 300W. That doesn't mean those are the real limits - just spec limits. Pushing it beyond that is taking risks.


----------



## Levesque

Exactly like I said earlier. Almost everyone will hit max TDP around *1176-1202 mhz*. YMMV, but everyone will be in that ballpark.

Some will be a bit lower, others a bit higher, but everyone will be around those values.

We need to find a way to remove the stupid TDP limit, or at least raise it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FYI, NVIDIA official response regarding fanspeed on TITAN + Voltage:


in that quote they stated it reports 90% while it is at 100% which is a utter lie.
We all know that it is, why do they try to cover it up it is a disgrace.


----------



## kpforce1

Oh snap.... hehe the egg has two flavors of EVGA Titnas in stock now
















Tiger has two EVGA flavors and an ASUS flavor in stock now too


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Exactly like I said earlier. Almost everyone will hit max TDP around *1176-1202 mhz*. YMMV, but everyone will be in that ballpark.
> 
> Some will be a bit lower, others a bit higher, but everyone will be around those values.
> 
> We need to find a way to remove the stupid TDP limit, or at least raise it.


We need? we already did


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So a typical duck by Nvidia here, eh? I bet the "faulty" power output is BS and they are just going to change the number reported in the next driver release. In other words, nothing will change and Nvidia will claim the throttling issue is fixed...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> We need? we already did


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> Evga_ JacobF - What is your interpretation of this somewhat cryptic statement by Nvidia? Can you please elaborate for the benefit of all of us here?


It means that when overclocking you may be hitting your power target limit, even if Precision/AB is reporting 90%. It is a misreading and will be fixed in an upcoming driver.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So after reading Nvidia's latest statement, I've come to understand that if I want to hit 1200Mhz, I'll have to flash the custom BIOS that's on this site with a higher power limit since Nvidia probably has no plans to raise it for us.


It seems to depend more on the card, I've been watching what people are getting with the modded bios' & I haven't seen anything better than what I did on the stock bios yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> We need? we already did


The power target has changed, but there is still a power limit in place. Higher power target doesn't seem to make much difference when the power limit (watts) kicks in.


----------



## carlhil2

Wasn't one of the vendors supposed to come out with a Titan with just a base clock, no boost?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> It means that when overclocking you may be hitting your power target limit, even if Precision/AB is reporting 90%. It is a misreading and will be fixed in an upcoming driver.


So what would be causing that to be the case with some cards but not with others? if it is a driver side error and is consistent on the cards that do it , even with different drivers (in general) and the same with cards that do not show this behaviour even in the same systems with the same drivers?

Also why when i use one of the modded BIOS's available on this thread does my power target read normally? and actually peak at the 106 instead of the 88 -92%. But even with a BIOS directly from a non throttling card which reported a correct power target my card still did not?

I think if you could answer these things it would end the confusion we are having over the fix that seems to be a "fix" for NVIDIA but not for the consumer.

BTW I just tried to RMA for refund due to this, it is a shame I was not able to ... because this is not what we paid for! or what NVIDIA claimed it was. (notice I did not say EVGA as you did not claim any of those things as NVIDIA did) I hope you Jacob and EVGA can still champion the extreme user and purchaser as you have in the past. Either push for a resolution on your end for us EVGA folks (I have about $8000 in gpu purchases in the past year and a half with EVGA) and I am sure many others here are in the same boat!!! Or push NVIDIA for a more detailed response that takes into account the points for confusion mentioned above.

EVGA FTW, but right now I can't say that about NVIDIA nor the Titan


----------



## CaliLife17

Just a heads up, looks like EVGA backplates for the Titan is now listed on their store. Still just auto-notify but hopefully release soon.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M021-00-000023

I will probably buy 2 of them as well as 2 GTX 680 high flow brackets as well. Gotta accessorize


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> So what would be causing that to be the case with some cards but not with others? if it is a driver side error and is consistent on the cards that do it , even with different drivers (in general) and the same with cards that do not show this behaviour even in the same systems with the same drivers?
> 
> Also why when i use one of the modded BIOS's available on this thread does my power target read normally? and actually peak at the 106 instead of the 88 -92%. But even with a BIOS directly from a non throttling card which reported a correct power target my card still did not?
> 
> I think if you could answer these things it would end the confusion we are having over the fix that seems to be a "fix" for NVIDIA but not for the consumer.
> 
> BTW I just tried to RMA for refund due to this, it is a shame I was not able to ... because this is not what we paid for! or what NVIDIA claimed it was. (notice I did not say EVGA as you did not claim any of those things as NVIDIA did) I hope you Jacob and EVGA can still champion the extreme user and purchaser as you have in the past. Either push for a resolution on your end for us EVGA folks (I have about $8000 in gpu purchases in the past year and a half with EVGA) and I am sure many others here are in the same boat!!! Or push NVIDIA for a more detailed response that takes into account the points for confusion mentioned above.
> 
> EVGA FTW, but right now I can't say that about NVIDIA nor the Titan


Here's my guesses:

1) not every card does this, is because they all are different, some draw more current for a given voltage. Silicon lottery.

2) If your modded bios, the ones with increased power limits set up to 300W should be reading 113%, and ones set higher should be reading more. 106% is 280W. So that fact that you say you're using the modded bios, with 285,300,325W limites set, and only getting 106% for proves nvidia right.

2b) see #1

edit: actually for #2, the % seems to vary with the middle power limit set in kepler bios tweaker (Min, Def, Max). But the example still holds true. Stock bios is set Min - 60% 150W, Def - 100% 250W, Max - 106% 265W.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Here's my guesses:
> 
> 1) not every card does this, is because they all are different, some draw more current for a given voltage. Silicon lottery.
> 
> 2) If your modded bios, the ones with increased power limits set up to 300W should be reading 113%, and ones set higher should be reading more. 106% is 280W. So that fact that you say you're using the modded bios, with 285,300,325W limites set, and only getting 106% for proves nvidia right.
> 
> 2b) see #1


I can max the power target in the modded BIOS as well if I up the memory to say plus 700 etc. no throttle.. I can't run the mem that fast for stability issues. As far as I know I am seeing the same thing with the modded bios every one else is seeing. I am not saying your hypothisis is wrong, but I am not seeing how my experience with the modded BIOS "proves" or disproves anything. I just do not see it adding up with what I am seeing in the stock BIOS ... So I throttle at 90% on stock bios but can go to 115% on the modded and not throttle (just crash if my clocks are to high).

I do get how the differences in the actual gk110 in each card does have an affect and that might be all this is, but again that does not explain why my cards are reporting its current draw incorectly where some one elses is not... I realize it might be drawing more of course.

I do think in essence your guesses are likely spot on in terms of the root cause of the throttling, I am just not clear on this "reporting bug" on some but not all cards.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> By the way I finished editing and uploading my EK FC Titan Installation Guide for any of you guys that want to check it out. Beware, however, it is a silly long video!


+Rep following this right now.









My GPU is absolutely caked in TIM. Typical bad factory application wasn't helping me out at all. Yours didn't look anything like mine. I have plenty of TIM spilling up over the support.


----------



## digiadventures

I dont even own a Titan, but isnt it posible to just increase default power limit with Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 to whatever you want ?
Who cares what reading nvidia drivers report ?
I mean, what exactly is the problem ???


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I dont even own a Titan, but isnt it posible to just increase default power limit with Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 to whatever you want ?
> Who cares what reading nvidia drivers report ?
> I mean, what exactly is the problem ???


You can, and then you're just limited by voltage, which is probably why people get crashes rather than throttling on the modded bioses. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> You can, and then you're just limited by voltage, which is probably why people get crashes rather than throttling on the modded bioses. That's my guess anyway.


So there is no problem then ?


----------



## supermi

Which BIOS gives us 1.25v?

I am curious if my cards do well with that voltage, I am currently testing the 1.21v bios.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Did you read the actual reply?
> It is NOT good news. They're basically saying that the throttling is intended, but the power % is misreported. The power % is being reported lower than it really is. The throttling is working as intended.
> 
> In other words, if your GPU is now saying 90% and throttling - the 90% is misreported. The throttling is SUPPOSED to happen. Read the nvidia statement again.


Right, but the card won't throttle until it hits 106% if that's what you set it at. So if you only want less than 106% it won't throttle. I don't see the problem here. You can also flash a new bios with a higher percentage and it wont throttle until it hits that too. So it's good news.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Can anyone provide me with the best BIOS that would help me hit 1200Mhz?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Right, but the card won't throttle until it hits 106% if that's what you set it at. So if you only want less than 106% it won't throttle. I don't see the problem here. You can also flash a new bios with a higher percentage and it wont throttle until it hits that too. So it's good news.


Yeah exactly flashing the bios is solution.
Nvidia is saying lower values are beeing reported, so in your example of 106% it would throttle at 96% or something.
But it doesnt metter as you can increase limits as much as you want, so who cares if limit is for example 140% and it starts to throttle at 130%, when 130% is still more then enough


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Here's my guesses:
> 
> 1) not every card does this, is because they all are different, some draw more current for a given voltage. Silicon lottery.
> 
> 2) If your modded bios, the ones with increased power limits set up to 300W should be reading 113%, and ones set higher should be reading more. 106% is 280W. So that fact that you say you're using the modded bios, with 285,300,325W limites set, and only getting 106% for proves nvidia right.
> 
> 2b) see #1
> 
> edit: actually for #2, the % seems to vary with the middle power limit set in kepler bios tweaker (Min, Def, Max). But the example still holds true. Stock bios is set Min - 60% 150W, Def - 100% 250W, Max - 106% 265W.


People have been getting readings in the 110% while keeping the base 100% the same so Nvidia is either telling lies or not using their design as intended.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I dont even own a Titan, but isnt it posible to just increase default power limit with Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 to whatever you want ?
> Who cares what reading nvidia drivers report ?
> I mean, what exactly is the problem ???


Since they updated yes but the design gives you only 6 VRM phasses which are about equal to the gtx680 which has 4 for the core.
Therefore there is always a limit on what is possible.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Which BIOS gives us 1.25v?
> 
> I am curious if my cards do well with that voltage, I am currently testing the 1.21v bios.


Well the DMM shows 1.250V but it may be a little too much as it glitches out not only the drivers(which it should glitch out) but also some low power features.
Also there is almost no one who has their sweet spot far above 1.2125V for as far as I've most of us are hitting it at 1187 1200 or 1212mV


----------



## kleinbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> You absolutely 100% need it, especially from a 570. If you have the money, I'd jump on it. at 1440p gaming it's the best option you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT, get two


My only gripe is paying the premium for the compute power that I will not use/need. That's why I'm hoping that nvidia has another trick up their sleeves with a 'Titan Jr' that cuts the compute out but keeps the awesome graphics performance. I know that if you wait there will ALWAYS be something better around the corner but I'm certain the GTX 780 isn't the card I'm thinking of. But it's doubtful because making a castrated version of the Titan with the same performance in graphics that cost ~$750 would totally undercut the original Titan because I believe most of us would choose that alternative. Probably not the best business move... Am I missing something or will the compute power be useful to me in gaming?


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleinbird*
> 
> My only gripe is paying the premium for the compute power that I will not use/need. That's why I'm hoping that nvidia has another trick up their sleeves with a 'Titan Jr' that cuts the compute out but keeps the awesome graphics performance. I know that if you wait there will ALWAYS be something better around the corner but I'm certain the GTX 780 isn't the card I'm thinking of. But it's doubtful because making a castrated version of the Titan with the same performance in graphics that cost ~$750 would totally undercut the original Titan because I believe most of us would choose that alternative. Probably not the best business move... Am I missing something or will the compute power be useful to me in gaming?


Compute is probably going to play a big part in games of the future, so I wouldn't really be hoping for that.


----------



## Remij

So what are some of you single Titan guys getting in 3dmark Firestrike?

I broke 10k but barely.


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> BINGO! i edited a bios to have a max 1187.5 mv, i am stable at 1190 ghz, that's about average for these cards i think, i am very happy with this card, at STOCK it is a beast!


upload please.. what are the other specs? power limit at 115%? .. does the bios clock down dynamically when idle?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well the DMM shows 1.250V but it may be a little too much as it glitches out not only the drivers(which it should glitch out) but also some low power features.
> Also there is almost no one who has their sweet spot far above 1.2125V for as far as I've most of us are hitting it at 1187 1200 or 1212mV


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceD*
> 
> upload please.. what are the other specs? power limit at 115%? .. does the bios clock down dynamically when idle?


So you think there is a chance I might get a better OC at a voltage less than 1.21v (which I have now). Think temps of say 30c under h2o might be enough to accept and benefit from 1.21 or 1.25v?

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by carlhil2
> 
> BINGO! i edited a bios to have a max 1187.5 mv, i am stable at 1190 ghz, that's about average for these cards i think, i am very happy with this card, at STOCK it is a beast!
> 
> upload please.. what are the other specs? power limit at 115%? .. does the bios clock down dynamically when idle?


Though I am sure we can edit that ourselves I +1 you, if it is already made I would love to try it








edit:
Oh and are you more stable at that 1187.5 than you were at 1.21v?


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Oh and are you more stable at that 1187.5 than you were at 1.21v?


Im sure I will overclock similar with that voltage, so far found I just got more temp/fan with 1.212v


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> People have been getting readings in the 110% while keeping the base 100% the same so Nvidia is either telling lies or not using their design as intended.


You just proved them correct then. Leaving Def, or nominal at 250W = 100%, and max at 275W = 110%. Pretty much all the modded bioses are set to 285,300, 315, 325W... which means the readings in precision are still under reported, unless those people that hit 110% had a bios set to 275W max.


----------



## mbreslin

Just catching up with this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> ...whatever "investigation" appears to be happening it will get drug out for >30 days and in the end we will get a shrug and a 'working as intended' or possibly the drivers will be changed to report a higher tdp.


So I had the time wrong but I believe I was right otherwise. They said both actually, working as intended and bad reporting. It's still a beast and I'm still keeping them and going for a third later this year with haswell/ib-e.

Thanks to maarten and naennon for their work!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So what are some of you single Titan guys getting in 3dmark Firestrike?
> 
> I broke 10k but barely.


----------



## opt33

while I try to wade through some of the 439 pages, I just got my titan SC installed couple hours ago (with EK wb/backplate from start), and temps never go past 34C.

It is currently at stock, core 876, boost 928. Sensors though on gpuz say core goes to 1015 while running light load, but running moderate furmark setting core throttles to 830, ie much less than even stock, at TDP ~ 94%.

Is there a bios update/fix for this throttling at stock settings? throttling is based on power??? somewhere in 439 pages i am sure there is an answer..but can someone sum things up, would be much appreciated.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> while I try to wade through some of the 439 pages, I just got my titan SC installed couple hours ago (with EK wb/backplate from start), and temps never go past 34C.
> 
> It is currently at stock, core 876, boost 928. Sensors though on gpuz say core goes to 1015 while running light load, but running moderate furmark setting core throttles to 830, ie much less than even stock, at TDP ~ 94%.
> 
> Is there a bios update/fix for this throttling at stock settings? throttling is based on power??? somewhere in 439 pages i am sure there is an answer..but can someone sum things up, would be much appreciated.


Try something other than Furmark like Valley or 3D Mark 11. Nvidia has been forcing throttling on Furmark ever since Fermi so now it is pretty much useless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Sure. I don't think marteen would mind. The credit is due all to marteen here. Had nothing to do with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nv280335.txt 229k .txt file
> 
> 
> Just change the .txt to .rom.


Has anybody else tried this BIOS and seen similar improvements? Also, Marteen can you explain what the difference is between this BIOS and the so called NaennonBIOS that Levesque was using when he reported the odd behavior. Thanks!

Given Nvidia crappy "fix" I am planning on flashing when my Titans arrive and would like to know the "best" BIOS.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceD*
> 
> upload please.. what are the other specs? power limit at 115%? .. does the bios clock down dynamically when idle?


i used the 1212.5 bios everyone was using, that i was benching nice scores with, but, 1212.5 was a little too much for me just to game, i just lowered the voltage and the boost limit!


----------



## Radmanhs

totally weird and random question, does the titan include and titanium in it? im doing a school website project and since in a tech nerd i thought i might as well add if it applies


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Try something other than Furmark like Valley or 3D Mark 11. Nvidia has been forcing throttling on Furmark ever since Fermi so now it is pretty much useless.
> Has anybody else tried this BIOS and seen similar improvements? Also, Marteen can you explain what the difference is between this BIOS and the so called NaennonBIOS that Levesque was using when he reported the odd behavior. Thanks!
> 
> Given Nvidia crappy "fix" I am planning on flashing when my Titans arrive and would like to know the "best" BIOS.


Furmark was useless before fermi, it was never a stability test for a lot of older stuff either. I stopped trying it with the 200 series when I saw that running furmark didn't test gpu stability at all. It is a max temperature test, nothing more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> totally weird and random question, does the titan include and titanium in it? im doing a school website project and since in a tech nerd i thought i might as well add if it applies


Not sure if there is any titanium, the cooler was supposed to be made of a magnesium alloy at one time but don't think it actually is (production cost thing?)


----------



## carlhil2

I took this...,......edit this,....,.....to this,....


----------



## kleinbird

So is the overall consensus that purchasing any version of the Titian regardless of vendor is a lottery? Might as well grab the cheapest version and hope for a good OC'er? I'll only be buying one (SLI is out of my price range) so clearly I'll be praying for a jackpot in the GPU "lottery'...


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I've been trying to keep everything summarized and hosted here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277. I reference all sources directly back to the individual.
> 
> Everyone - please let me know if anyone has been misrepresented or if there are any inaccuracies...


Added to favs, +rep!


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I took this...,......edit this,....,.....to this,....


Why did that do for you exactly? I'm not up to snuff on bios tweaking.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleinbird*
> 
> So is the overall consensus that purchasing any version of the Titian regardless of vendor is a lottery? Might as well grab the cheapest version and hope for a good OC'er? I'll only be buying one (SLI is out of my price range) so clearly I'll be praying for a jackpot in the GPU "lottery'...


You are correct. None of them are binned.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Why did that do for you exactly? I'm not up to snuff on bios tweaking.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


My quest was for a nice overclock with the least voltage, that is all.....


----------



## SAN-NAS

Would like to see some possible hard mods that can be done to increase clocks. I havent done any soldering in awhile but dont want to be the guinea either though lol


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Would like to see some possible hard mods that can be done to increase clocks.


Hell yes! This. All of this.


----------



## Zaxis01

Just those 2 words "Hard Mod" scare me.


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I took this...,......edit this,....,.....to this,....


nice!, would appreciate an upload of the bios you built to save everyone that wants to use these settings from each having mod the file individually.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I took this...,......edit this,....,.....to this,....


Would you please provide a linker to download the file? this I need!


----------



## kleinbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You are correct. None of them are binned.


Thanks, bud. I don't think I've ever been so on the fence to buy something... My GTX 570 is a golden card that OC's to a 580 at OC levels as well. But of course the VRAM is always the issue. I don't think I'll ever have to worry about VRAM again with Titan @ 6GB. LOL


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Would like to see some possible hard mods that can be done to increase clocks. I havent done any soldering in awhile but dont want to be the guinea either though lol


If evga could come through and do a production run on untouchables I would be willing to void my warranty to do it. They talked about it once then never did it.


----------



## carlhil2

"Would you please provide a linker to download the file? this I need!".... How do i save rom file to text?


----------



## carlhil2

Double post..........


----------



## Emmanuel

Your Titans ain't got this, best tool for adding some firepower to any GPU:


----------



## carlhil2

1187.5.txt 231k .txt file


----------



## Emmanuel

Lol this wasn't meant to get political (although I do enjoy politics a lot lol), I just thought it was a cool picture how the metal finishes match.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> True - but I don't have to worry about sending my kids to school in the UK either so I'll keep my Titan just the way it is thanks


And I suppose everything we see/hear on the mass media is complete and correct information right? lol


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Lol this wasn't meant to get political (although I do enjoy politics a lot lol), I just thought it was a cool picture how the metal finishes match.


Ha, no worries bud. The finish is sweet, as an outsider though I'm still a bit baffled by the US logic of Guns != Gun Crime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> And I suppose everything we see/hear on the mass media is complete and correct information right? lol


Obviously I don't read into everything the mass media produces, for the most part it us drivel but are you suggesting guns are not an issue in the US?

Anyhoo, all of that is well off topic, so apologies all, I forget sometimes this is a US site


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleinbird*
> 
> Brushed silver .45 next to a Titan. There is symbolism in that picture, both VERY powerful at what they're designed to do... KILL


Yep you got it! They both kick some a$$ in their own way. I know people usually like seeing naked chicks with computer parts (nothing wrong with that), this brings change once in a while









So anyway, I got 2 watercooled Titans that don't go over 34c when gaming in BF3. I'd like to really push them but I feel like I'll hit the TDP wall even at 106%, am I right or did I miss something?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Ha, no worries bud. The finish is sweet, as an outsider though I'm still a bit baffled by the US logic of Guns != Gun Crime
> Obviously I don't read into everything the mass media produces, for the most part it us drivel but are you suggesting guns are not an issue in the US?
> 
> Anyhoo, all of that is well off topic, so apologies all, I forget sometimes this is a US site


Problem is, they are already there. If the US could wrestle the guns away from the registered owners, it would leave them at the mercy of unregistered gun owning criminals.
Right now criminal looks at a house, owner could be armed, risk it or not? If homeowners have no guns, they might not think twice...


----------



## ForceD

I Love the pic of the gun next to a titan, but can we keep the tread a little more on topic of the Titan gpu. There are a million other places we can discuss gun ownership politics.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I've been trying to keep everything summarized and hosted here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277. I reference all sources directly back to the individual.
> 
> Everyone - please let me know if anyone has been misrepresented or if there are any inaccuracies...


FWIW many cards (including mine) will not be able to post at all with evga 1.250v(3).zip. If you don't have a cpu with onboard video or a spare gpu lying around you're going to be in trouble.

Good thing I had a second Titan


----------



## Zaxis01

I just installed my titan and i'm kinda confused.

I'm using asus gpu tweak and have gpu boost clock is at 1020 with an offset of 145. So technically it should be 1165 right?

after running heaven benchmark it peeked at 1136.6mhz core clk in gpuz and asus gpu tweak monitor.

But in the heaven benchmark it was displaying 1345mhz on the core??

Is this an issue with heaven or something else?


----------



## RJT

GPU1 - ASIC 66.7%
GPU2 - ASIC 73%
Voltage GPU1 - +38mv 1.187v
Voltage GPU2 - +13mv 1.175v
GPU1/GPU2 - Core Clock +182 1176Mz (almost no dips...minor dips must be related to the power registration bug)
GPU1/GPU2 - Memory Clock +300Mz 6610Mz effective
GPU1/GPU2 Usage - ~95%-102%
Auto fans Temps GPU1 max 71C; GPU2 max 68C (cool room)
Nvidia driver ver. 314.14
Resolution: 2560x1440p @ 120Hz
3770K @4.5GHz 1.248V
3Dmark11 - P21689

Thats 300Mz above the advertised boost clocks (876Mz) and 600Mz on the memory - these cards are BEASTS!







I have my EK blocks and should have these boyz under water within a couple weeks.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> I just installed my titan and i'm kinda confused.
> 
> I'm using asus gpu tweak and have gpu boost clock is at 1020 with an offset of 145. So technically it should be 1165 right?
> 
> after running heaven benchmark it peeked at 1136.6mhz core clk in gpuz and asus gpu tweak monitor.
> 
> But in the heaven benchmark it was displaying 1345mhz on the core??
> 
> Is this an issue with heaven or something else?


I think it's a bug in Heaven, I see the same when mine runs 1200-1187 in MSI-AB


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> GPU1 - ASIC 66.7%
> GPU2 - ASIC 73%
> Voltage GPU1 - +38mv 1.187v
> Voltage GPU2 - +13mv 1.175v
> GPU1/GPU2 - Core Clock +182 1176Mz (almost no dips...minor dips must be related to the power limit bug)
> GPU1/GPU2 - Memory Clock +300Mz 6610Mz effective
> GPU1/GPU2 Usage - ~95%-102%
> Auto fans Temps GPU1 max 71C; GPU2 max 68C (cool room)
> Nvidia driver ver. 314.14
> Resolution: 2560x1440p @ 120Hz
> 3770K @4.5GHz 1.248V
> 3Dmark11 - P21689
> 
> Thats 300Mz above the advertised boost clocks (876Mz) and 600Mz on the memory - these cards are BEASTS!


Are those memory speeds your maximum stable or the max you could go before throttling the core?
Nice numbers btw


----------



## RJT

I actually pulled it back from +350MHz on the memory because I saw some minor artifacting; there was still no significant throttling evident.

Thnx bro!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> I actually pulled it back from +350MHz on the memory because I saw some minor artifacting; there was still no significant throttling evident.
> 
> Thnx bro!


I would love to know what people are getting for stable MEM and core overclocks in general. It seems VEGA is running plus 700 on memory (wonder if he tested that in Crysis 3 though) and one guy said he could not add more than plus 50 ... those are very different numbers LOL

It seems you are on the stock bios then, any chance of you trying the modded BIOS's out there?


----------



## Kane2207

What's the best on these then? Core or mem? I can get 350 on the mem at the cost of a couple of clocks core which benches Valley better 3-5 frames, core will be 1150'ish. If I offset 0 mem, I can scrape 1202 on the core but have a worse bench.

My only concern is that the back side mem is passive and in completely to wrong place for air flow in my case


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> What's the best on these then? Core or mem? I can get 350 on the mem at the cost of a couple of clocks core which benches Valley better 3-5 frames, core will be 1150'ish. If I offset 0 mem, I can scrape 1202 on the core but have a worse bench.
> 
> My only concern is that the back side mem is passive and in completely to wrong place for air flow in my case


Put your finger on the mem during a valley run and I think you will be surprised how little warmth they have. Note: I haven't tried this with my max stable mem (+500)


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Put your finger on the mem during a valley run and I think you will be surprised how little warmth they have. Note: I haven't tried this with my max stable mem (+500)


Awesome thanks, time to see how far past 350 it'll go then I suppose. There are no artifacts there at the moment


----------



## carlhil2

Bench that i just did with edited bios.


----------



## gamingarena

Quick question if the game or bench freezes and then driver recover is it the actual GPU clok to high or it can be the memory too, does the memory manifest in the same way as GPU core freezing, locking then driver recover or it just start showing artifacts...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Quick question if the game or bench freezes and then driver recover is it the actual GPU clok to high or it can be the memory too, does the memory manifest in the same way as GPU core freezing, locking then driver recover or it just start showing artifacts...


With Video Cards in general either (core or vram) can cause a crash or artifacts depending on the error and the program running.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Quick question if the game or bench freezes and then driver recover is it the actual GPU clok to high or it can be the memory too, does the memory manifest in the same way as GPU core freezing, locking then driver recover or it just start showing artifacts...


You always want to test your max Core Offset first. I know a lot of folks here will run 2 runs of Heaven, Valley, 3dmark11 and play a game or two for a few minutes and call it stable. While others go 2-3 hours of tests on Heaven alone followed by other tests for hours (I do this) to ensure it is absolutely stable. But you always want to find your max Core Offset first before you even consider touching memory offset.

Once you have found your max offset to the core, then you slowly begin doing the same with memory. With Titan's, I would say it is safe to start testing memory at +100 once you find you max Core Offset. Many will give you opinions on how to proceed if you are stable at +100 on memory. Some will suggest going up in increments of 10, 20, 30, 40 or 50. I tend to shoot higher a bit quicker and dial down if I crash.

A crash can be caused by both Core offset and/or memory. But the proper method is to do Core first, memory second.

Good luck and let us know your results from your testing. Just ensure you are fully testing. I have done 10 runs of Heaven and most would say that is good enough, but I let it run more and on the 12th run it crashed...so it will really depend on what you feel is stable.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> You always want to test your max Core Offset first. I know a lot of folks here will run 2 runs of Heaven, Valley, 3dmark11 and play a game or two for a few minutes and call it stable. While others go 2-3 hours of tests on Heaven alone followed by other tests for hours (I do this) to ensure it is absolutely stable. But you always want to find your max Core Offset first before you even consider touching memory offset.
> 
> Once you have found your max offset to the core, then you slowly begin doing the same with memory. With Titan's, I would say it is safe to start testing memory at +100 once you find you max Core Offset. Many will give you opinions on how to proceed if you are stable at +100 on memory. Some will suggest going up in increments of 10, 20, 30, 40 or 50. I tend to shoot higher a bit quicker and dial down if I crash.
> 
> A crash can be caused by both Core offset and/or memory. But the proper method is to do Core first, memory second.
> 
> Good luck and let us know your results from your testing. Just ensure you are fully testing. I have done 10 runs of Heaven and most would say that is good enough, but I let it run more and on the 12th run it crashed...so it will really depend on what you feel is stable.


Thanks









Im solid i let valley Run for 15 times no crashes then i played for 2 days all kind of games with zero crashes up to 2 hrs sessions, but last night i tried Far Cry 3 and i got crash then driver recovery, so i'm not sure if its the actual OC or the actual game it self. Crysis 3, BF3, Tomb Raider etc.. i can play for hours same as Heaven and Valley.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im solid i let valley Run for 15 times no crashes then i played for 2 days all kind of games with zero crashes up to 2 hrs sessions, but last night i tried Far Cry 3 and i got crash then driver recovery, so i'm not sure if its the actual OC or the actual game it self. Crysis 3, BF3, Tomb Raider etc.. i can play for hours same as Heaven and Valley.


Each game stresses your card differently.

if you run the game at lower overclock on core and or memory (best is test on stock) and there is no crash, but at that overclock you crash again well it is clear at least in that game you do not have a stable overclock.

You can use that game and the instructions for checking core and memory stability by stateless to test in FC3 but since you have already done testing in other games/programs you have a ballpark figure and can skip some of the OC increments


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Each game stresses your card differently.
> 
> if you run the game at lower overclock on core and or memory (best is test on stock) and there is no crash, but at that overclock you crash again well it is clear at least in that game you do not have a stable overclock.
> 
> You can use that game and the instructions for checking core and memory stability by stateless to test in FC3 but since you have already done testing in other games/programs you have a ballpark figure and can skip some of the OC increments












After reading around the net i see lots of people having problem with FC3 so it might be the game ill test some more, its really random can crash in 10 min or 1hr









Thanks again guys!


----------



## h2spartan

Noob question here....So Im using a modded bios with 1.21 vcore. Is this a dangerous voltage to be gaming on for long periods of time? lets say 4-5 hrs? My temps stay around 70c on air, so my guess would be as long as the temps are under control right?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Noob question here....So Im using a modded bios with 1.21 vcore. Is this a dangerous voltage to be gaming on for long periods of time? lets say 4-5 hrs? My temps stay around 70c on air, so my guess would be as long as the temps are under control right?


What clocks are you pushing, can you get the same clocks at a lesser voltage?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Noob question here....So Im using a modded bios with 1.21 vcore. Is this a dangerous voltage to be gaming on for long periods of time? lets say 4-5 hrs? My temps stay around 70c on air, so my guess would be as long as the temps are under control right?


Well the official allowed voltage on our cards with modding the bios is also 1.2/1.21v. Though few of us can actually run it there without any throttle. Yes that is within normal tolerance for the chip.

Of course there is always a chance though a very small one of a card failing at any voltage so you can never say never. But assuming there is no "FLAW" on the chip or other components of the card, if in other words your card is operating normally then no 70c for long periods of gaming will not significantly reduce your chips lifetime "to an extent that it will fail or degrade so quickly that symptoms apear in the next year or even 2.

But as NVIDIA said upon release with the agreement in precision and afterburner when wanting to add voltage that it will reduce lifespan of the card. So if the card is designed to run at 1.17v for 6 years of HARD gaming it might reduce the life to say 3 years. So it will impact things but not likely fast or soon enough to notice it unless you want to use it for say 6-10 years LOL.

I hope that helped. In short the only way 1.21v kills your card in a short time is if it already has a big flaw which would likely show up anyway


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I would love to know what people are getting for stable MEM and core overclocks in general. It seems VEGA is running plus 700 on memory (wonder if he tested that in Crysis 3 though) and one guy said he could not add more than plus 50 ... those are very different numbers LOL
> 
> It seems you are on the stock bios then, any chance of you trying the modded BIOS's out there?


Naw. I'll wait for the new drivers and power reading glitch fix. This is plenty powerful and stable as it is.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading around the net i see lots of people having problem with FC3 so it might be the game ill test some more, its really random can crash in 10 min or 1hr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys!


Try dropping your core by a step (13mhz) that game crashes at the slightest hint of instability.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What clocks are you pushing, can you get the same clocks at a lesser voltage?


I might be able to...i guess i havent really tried. Currently im running +135core/+200memory. I sorta want to be able to keep the higher voltage if it allows me to clock higher which i will test further tomorrow. My main concern is how 1.21v will affect my card. If it is too risky to game with that high of a vcore?

Also for reference, im breaking 73 fps in valley on HD Extreme but im thinking i can get it higher once I overclock my cpu further as well. Right now im only at a 4.1 ghz oc on my i7 3770k


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Im solid i let valley Run for 15 times no crashes then i played for 2 days all kind of games with zero crashes up to 2 hrs sessions, but last night i tried Far Cry 3 and i got crash then driver recovery, so i'm not sure if its the actual OC or the actual game it self. Crysis 3, BF3, Tomb Raider etc.. i can play for hours same as Heaven and Valley.


So far, FC3 is the one that required the lowest clocks for me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Since it looks like Nvidia is not going to actually do anything about the throttling but instead just have the next drivers report higher TDP's so that they are then technically "within spec" I may have to use these modded bios's after all...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Since it looks like Nvidia is not going to actually do anything about the throttling but instead just have the next drivers report higher TDP's so that they are then technically "within spec" I may have to use these modded bios's after all...


Do it!


----------



## SAN-NAS

Below are some bios that I made really quick. I tested half of them. Named in this order, Base Clock, Boost Clock, and Fixed Voltage (3D). Note that it does downclock when not in 3d. These can be more for gaming and not wanting to run at max. Some might need the higher volts for the same clocks so I made several. The fan can go up to 100%, if you are deaf. I like to keep my fan at 1:1 and stays in the low 70c range. One thing too I would like to mention is you can use the 875_1045_1150v and still use the Voltage & Tweaks option to raise the volts even higher than 1.150v. Just doing that will most likely raise your core mhz a notch or two, it did for me.

875_1045_1150v.doc 229k .doc file


Flash_Titan.zip 321k .zip file


STEPS:
1. If you have MSI AfterBurner or EVGA Precision, open this up and click DEFAULT first before proceeding. Each time you Flash, go back to default if this program opens at startup.
2. Unzip Flash_Titan folder
3. Copy the bios to the Flash_Titan folder and rename the bios you want, from .doc to .rom
4. Make a copy of your Stock bios, download and open the program called GPU-Z from Techpowerup
5. Hold the Shift Key and Right Click the unzipped (Extracted) Flash_Titan Folder. Select "Open command window here". Note: This folder should have your 3 nvflash files, Stock bios, and any custom bios you want to flash too. Remember the bios above need to have .rom in place of .doc
6. Flash the card with the following two commands:
nvflash --protectionoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 (name of bios here with .rom, see example below)
nvflash -4 -5 -6 875_1150_1187v.rom

7. Reboot your computer. Driver may need to be reinstalled and the picture might be in like 800x600 or something at first. After the reinstalled the drivers(usually needed the first time you flash to a new bios, after that its not needed unless the vendor field is changed again from a different or original bios) restart.
8. Done!

If you are not comfortable, do not do this. I basically do what many do already and have just put in my own words on how to do this. There is risks, please dont blame me if something goes wrong. It is good to have a second card or an onboard gpu just in case you need to reflash from a bad flash.

I hope this help you all that wanted different volts. Remember you can still use the Voltage and Tweaks option to raise the volts and still use offsets. So, you can start with the low one end bios and find your OC and Stable Volts using Voltage and Tweaks that will let you go up 1.200v from the 1.150.

Notice your Power %, if this starts to hit 100% you might see a tic or two of core dropping (13mhz) or if you hit 79c, this might happen from my experience. You can raise the Power % if you want but really might like to leave it there for gaming until you learn the cards habits. I dont like to run over 80c for hours and the 1150mhz with 1.176v seems great for me with 1:1.

Feel free to point out mistakes in the process or bios. Its late here so I might have missed a step.

Have fun!!!









_***Just want to mention that I only really tested these with the default settings and with the fan curve already set. Adding extra voltage or upping the Power Curve might make these bios behave differently. My intention was to have these for a set it and forget it in gaming***_

Edit - some reported that on the high boost clock bios I made caused a boost up to nearly 1400 for a second or two would cause a crash. This is because the boost table was moved. I have since deleted some of these bios since I really dont want people to have issues.


----------



## h2spartan

+1 Rep to SAN-NAS!


----------



## SAN-NAS

Any one notice that Chrome will run at 800's and IE will run at 300's on the core? Even on my stock bios... Strange


----------



## gamingarena

Thanks SAN_NAS you forgot to add 1136mhz with lets say 1175v. that should cover


----------



## strong island 1

I just installed my second titan and flashed both 2 the custom bios. I think 1150 core is the most I can get in sli. Both stayed at 1150 the entire valley run. I think this is a good score.

These bios make my cards run funny in sli. I had to add - and + offsets to each and I was finally able to get them to run even speeds.

Without the custom bios's my cards boosted to about 1071 stock and didn't throttle at all when running heaven. I think that is pretty good for these powerful cards in sli.


----------



## h2spartan

Can anyone confirm if 1.21v is safe for gaming for extended periods? Not sure if I should risk it......


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Thanks SAN_NAS you forgot to add 1136mhz with lets say 1175v. that should cover


Updated, let me know how it goes for you!


----------



## JCPUser

@SAN-NAS

What is the max power target for your BIOS set?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if 1.21v is safe for gaming for extended periods? Not sure if I should risk it......


It probably is safe... But I would rather find a lower volt to run since you dont want to be gaming say at 1050mhz with 1.212v, makes little sense to me. The 1.212v is good to find the max OC and then find the sweet spot for gaming. Im going to get out 1150mhz with 1.176v with a 1:1 ratio for the fan and see if the temps satisfy, which so far they have and have not had any issues with BF3 and benching. Havent tried a bunch of games since Ive been tweaking this card so much lol.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Updated, let me know how it goes for you!


+REP


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> @SAN-NAS
> 
> What is the max power target for your BIOS set?


I think most can be set up to 115%, but really these are made for gaming with lower volts. If you want to max out, might want to use some of the other guys bios. I really just made these to game at lower clock and volts and should be able to keep it at the 100% Power Target for those core speeds.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just installed my second titan and flashed both 2 the custom bios. I think 1150 core is the most I can get in sli. Both stayed at 1150 the entire valley run. I think this is a good score.
> 
> These bios make my cards run funny in sli. I had to add - and + offsets to each and I was finally able to get them to run even speeds.
> 
> Without the custom bios's my cards boosted to about 1071 stock and didn't throttle at all when running heaven. I think that is pretty good for these powerful cards in sli.


1150 totally stable is what I get as well on the cores in SLI using the stock bios. And I work the voltage for each card indpentently to get them clocking the same under load. The lower ASIC card (66.7%) needs more voltage (+38mv)than my better ASIC card (73%): +13mv to run stable and match clocks. Under full load their utlization ends up the same too, 98-99%.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> You just proved them correct then. Leaving Def, or nominal at 250W = 100%, and max at 275W = 110%. Pretty much all the modded bioses are set to 285,300, 315, 325W... which means the readings in precision are still under reported, unless those people that hit 110% had a bios set to 275W max.


110% is above their 106% and 10% above the 100% they were claiming.


----------



## DonPablo83

Hey guys. Need some advice, wondering if anyone is having similar issues. In tri sli (titan of course) at 7680x1600, for some crazy reason when i play bf3, vsync on throttles frames to about 36fps steadily. Vsync off brings frames to 80fps. Im looking for a steady 60fps and cant figure out why my cards r doing this. Anyone with similar dramas?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Hey guys. Need some advice, wondering if anyone is having similar issues. In tri sli (titan of course) at 7680x1600, for some crazy reason when i play bf3, vsync on throttles frames to about 36fps steadily. Vsync off brings frames to 80fps. Im looking for a steady 60fps and cant figure out why my cards r doing this. Anyone with similar dramas?


Are you using adaptive vsync? If not try it and report back.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Are you using adaptives vsync? If not try it and report back.


Yeah I turned it on via nvidia inspector. No change at all. Tried every config I could in nv inspector but no dice. Cards arent throttling. Temps are a touch high @92º but doesnt seems to affect gameplay bar the vsync issue.


----------



## nagle3092

Do you have it enabled in game? If so try disabling it there and leave adaptive on via control panel.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Do you have it enabled in game? If so try disabling it there and leave adaptive on via control panel.


Yeah tried that too. No go. Also happens with assasins creed brotherhood. Driver related maybe? I'll roll back and let u guys know if that does the trick.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Hey guys. Need some advice, wondering if anyone is having similar issues. In tri sli (titan of course) at 7680x1600, for some crazy reason when i play bf3, vsync on throttles frames to about 36fps steadily. Vsync off brings frames to 80fps. Im looking for a steady 60fps and cant figure out why my cards r doing this. Anyone with similar dramas?


Have you tried just to cap your framerate at 60fps in Precision X and leave Vsync off?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Have you tried just to cap your framerate at 60fps in Precision X and leave Vsync off?


This could work too, if you use afterburner its in the osd server options.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Have you tried just to cap your framerate at 60fps in Precision X and leave Vsync off?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> This could work too, if you use afterburner its in the osd server options.


yeah, capped frames to 60fps, does the trick but i get some pretty harsh screen tearing. the vsync tear control doesn't do much to help with that.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> yeah, capped frames to 60fps, does the trick but i get some pretty harsh screen tearing. the vsync tear control doesn't do much to help with that.


Hmm. Well it sounds like something is causing Vsync to step down to the next syncable rate which is 30fps. Have you tried complete uninstall of Nvidia drivers and re-install. www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers
As well as Precision X or other software used.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im solid i let valley Run for 15 times no crashes then i played for 2 days all kind of games with zero crashes up to 2 hrs sessions, but last night i tried Far Cry 3 and i got crash then driver recovery, so i'm not sure if its the actual OC or the actual game it self. Crysis 3, BF3, Tomb Raider etc.. i can play for hours same as Heaven and Valley.


Yes it is because of the unstable overclock, Valley is really not a good way to test your gpu overclock, I dont really know why exactly is everyone using Unigine benchmarks to test their OC, I dont know how or why this started..it doesnt make sense to me.

I found of all games lately released that Far Cry 3 is the most OC sensitive..so playing that for an hour or two is the best way to test your OC stability.

If you do want to run benchmark, then best one in exposing unstable OC is 7 year old 3dmark06. You need to loop test called "Canyon Flight"

It doesnt make sense to me either, why would old directx9 ( I think ) test which doesnt even load modern cards properly be good at exposing unstable OC, but it is. It is much better then either running Valley or Heaven - I could run either Valley or Heaven for hours on overclocks which would fail within minutes in Canyon Flight


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I've found Crysis to do a better job stress testing these cards than Valley and especially Heaven. I had an oc that was stable in heaven and ran valley for about a half hour before crashing end up crashing right away in Crysis.


----------



## Murlocke

So was a 1.175 or 1.186v version of Naennon BIOS ever uploaded? It's still the only BIOS that does not throttle it seems and 1.2v and 1.212v is just to loud for my tastes to keep under 80C.

Someone also linked a post showing NVIDIA officially stating that throttling below TDP limit/Temp limits was a bug and will be fixed. Are there any updates?


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I've found Crysis to do a better job stress testing these cards than Valley and especially Heaven. I had an oc that was stable in heaven and ran valley for about a half hour before crashing end up crashing right away in Crysis.


That could well be to do with Crysis, knowing their previous incarnations it was a glitchy sod at the best of times.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> yeah, capped frames to 60fps, does the trick but i get some pretty harsh screen tearing. the vsync tear control doesn't do much to help with that.


Did you try it with triple buffering (vsync that is). That's the way I always run it via control panel and didn't have an issue like you were stating. Worth a shot I suppose.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Below are some bios that I made really quick. I tested half of them. Named in this order, Base Clock, Boost Clock, and Fixed Voltage (3D). Note that it does downclock when not in 3d. These can be more for gaming and not wanting to run at max. Some might need the higher volts for the same clocks so I made several. The fan can go up to 100%, if you are deaf. I like to keep my fan at 1:1 and stays in the low 70c range. One thing too I would like to mention is you can use the 875_1045_1150v and still use the Voltage & Tweaks option to raise the volts even higher than 1.150v. Just doing that will most likely raise your core mhz a notch or two, it did for me.
> 
> 875_1045_1150v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1071_1162v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1097_1162v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1097_1175v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1124_1175v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1136_1175v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1150_1175v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1150_1187v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1150_1200v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1176_1187v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> 875_1176_1200v.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> Flash_Titan.zip 321k .zip file
> 
> 
> STEPS:
> 1. If you have MSI AfterBurner or EVGA Precision, open this up and click DEFAULT first before proceeding. Each time you Flash, go back to default if this program opens at startup.
> 2. Unzip Flash_Titan folder
> 3. Copy the bios to the Flash_Titan folder and rename the bios you want, from .doc to .rom
> 4. Make a copy of your Stock bios, download and open the program called GPU-Z from Techpowerup
> 5. Hold the Shift Key and Right Click the unzipped (Extracted) Flash_Titan Folder. Select "Open command window here". Note: This folder should have your 3 nvflash files, Stock bios, and any custom bios you want to flash too. Remember the bios above need to have .rom in place of .doc
> 6. Flash the card with the following two commands:
> nvflash --protectionoff
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 (name of bios here with .rom, see example below)
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 875_1150_1187v.rom
> 
> 7. Reboot your computer. Driver may need to be reinstalled and the picture might be in like 800x600 or something at first. After the reinstalled the drivers(usually needed the first time you flash to a new bios, after that its not needed unless the vendor field is changed again from a different or original bios) restart.
> 8. Done!
> 
> If you are not comfortable, do not do this. I basically do what many do already and have just put in my own words on how to do this. There is risks, please dont blame me if something goes wrong. It is good to have a second card or an onboard gpu just in case you need to reflash from a bad flash.
> 
> I hope this help you all that wanted different volts. Remember you can still use the Voltage and Tweaks option to raise the volts and still use offsets. So, you can start with the low one end bios and find your OC and Stable Volts using Voltage and Tweaks that will let you go up 1.200v from the 1.150.
> 
> Notice your Power %, if this starts to hit 100% you might see a tic or two of core dropping (13mhz) or if you hit 79c, this might happen from my experience. You can raise the Power % if you want but really might like to leave it there for gaming until you learn the cards habits. I dont like to run over 80c for hours and the 1150mhz with 1.176v seems great for me with 1:1.
> 
> Feel free to point out mistakes in the process or bios. Its late here so I might have missed a step.
> 
> Have fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _***Just want to mention that I only really tested these with the default settings and with the fan curve already set. Adding extra voltage or upping the Power Curve might make these bios behave differently. My intention was to have these for a set it and forget it in gaming***_


Why do I get a spike to 1372 core when I launch heaven, followed by immediate crashing on these BIOS? Same thing happens with FC3 randomly, in the menu it spikes to 1372 and then crashes. Doesn't always happen.

I'm using the 1176 1186v BIOS. EDIT: Tried 2 others, same thing. Your BIOS don't work on my card at all.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm. Well it sounds like something is causing Vsync to step down to the next syncable rate which is 30fps. Have you tried complete uninstall of Nvidia drivers and re-install. www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers
> As well as Precision X or other software used.


well, it looks like the driver roll back worked. adaptive vsync now works.. very strange. thanks for ur help buddy, and thanks to nagle3092 - both are much appreciated. +rep!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So was a 1.175 or 1.186v version of Naennon BIOS ever uploaded? It's still the only BIOS that does not throttle it seems and 1.2v and 1.212v is just to loud for my tastes to keep under 80C.
> 
> Someone also linked a post showing NVIDIA officially stating that throttling below TDP limit/Temp limits was a bug and will be fixed. Are there any updates?


Nope. Nvidia officially stated that throttling was intended behavior. The bug is that the power % is misreported lower than it should actually be. Say you're at 90% and throttling, the 90% is actually 100%.

Nvidia stated that throttling is intended behaviour, there will be no fix other than to fix power % being misreported. EVGA-Jacob posted this twice yesterday:
Quote:


> We've found an error in our power reporting that under certain circumstances makes it look like there is extra power headroom available. The power readout could, for example, show 90% when in fact you are using 100% of the available power. It's likely that your card is boosting clocks up until it hits the power limit but the reporting error is causing the power readout to show a number below 100%. Under these circumstances a dramatic increase in fan speed would cause some extra power draw and the GPU voltage and clocks could be dropping in order to stay within the maximum power limits of the card.


There is no throttling fix. If you're throttling, it is supposed to be throttling. Unless you want to mess around with a user modded BIOS - I tried one yesterday on my asus titan and it kept me at 1.25V even during idle. Not really usable for me, although others have reported better results


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Nope. Nvidia officially stated that throttling was intended behavior. The bug is that the power % is misreported lower than it should actually be. Say you're at 90% and throttling, the 90% is actually 100%.
> 
> Nvidia stated that throttling is intended behaviour, there will be no fix other than to fix power % being misreported. EVGA-Jacob posted this twice yesterday:
> There is no throttling fix. If you're throttling, it is supposed to be throttling. Unless you want to mess around with a user modded BIOS - I tried one yesterday on my asus titan and it kept me at 1.25V even during idle. Not really usable for me, although others have reported better results


Just edit it yourself with KBT 1.25, do not touch the voltage, increase default power limit.
You will have no more throttling problems, while also card behaving exactly as in stock, no increased voltage at idle or load


----------



## CryptiK

What about when its throttling at below 100% TDP AND below the temp target, and then when you increase the temp target it does nothing? That's not normal behaviour IMO.


----------



## CryptiK

What about when its throttling at below 100% TDP AND below the temp target, and then when you increase the temp target it does nothing? That's not normal behaviour IMO.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> What about when its throttling at below 100% TDP AND below the temp target, and then when you increase the temp target it does nothing? That's not normal behaviour IMO.


You have to increase 100% TDP value, or default power limit as its called in bios


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> What about when its throttling at below 100% TDP AND below the temp target, and then when you increase the temp target it does nothing? That's not normal behaviour IMO.


Read the nvidia post







If that is happening to you, that means you passed the power limit and the power limit is being misreported. Temperature cannot supercede power, the power is a *hard limit.*. Currently software misreports the power % lower than actual, that is the bug. So if your software says 90%, you're probably actually 100%.

Basically any way you look at it, it is intended and won't be fixed other than the misreported power. The power % is being reported lower than actual.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> What about when its throttling at below 100% TDP AND below the temp target, and then when you increase the temp target it does nothing? That's not normal behaviour IMO.


Maybe they will fix the drivers to report the temperature 'correctly' too...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Is there a bios update/fix for this throttling at stock settings? throttling is based on power??? somewhere in 439 pages i am sure there is an answer..but can someone sum things up, would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to keep everything summarized and hosted here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277. I reference all sources directly back to the individual.
> 
> Everyone - please let me know if anyone has been misrepresented or if there are any inaccuracies...
Click to expand...

Awesome job







Will use that site for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Why do I get a spike to 1372 core when I launch heaven, followed by immediate crashing on these BIOS? Same thing happens with FC3 randomly, in the menu it spikes to 1372 and then crashes. Doesn't always happen.
> 
> I'm using the 1176 1186v BIOS. EDIT: Tried 2 others, same thing. Your BIOS don't work on my card at all.


Maybe we need a max Boost set at lower than the 1400mhz I think it is at with those BIOSs. Maybe 1300mhz? No one needs that Boost speed anyways if they're only using a modded BIOS and no hard mods, so, maybe we can get confirmation on this but I could swear I read that the one BIOS you might have used has a 1400mhz Boost limit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> What about when its throttling at below 100% TDP AND below the temp target, and then when you increase the temp target it does nothing? That's not normal behaviour IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the nvidia post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is happening to you, that means you passed the power limit and the power limit is being misreported. Temperature cannot supercede power, the power is a *hard limit.*. Currently software misreports the power % lower than actual, that is the bug. So if your software says 90%, you're probably actually 100%.
> 
> Basically any way you look at it, it is intended and won't be fixed other than the misreported power. The power % is being reported lower than actual.
Click to expand...

It can't be a hard limit at 106% though, because the modded BIOSs are getting rid of the throttling at mid-to-high 1100's. So there is a hard limit obviously, I just mean that it might not be at 106%, because with the modded BIOS I'm running 1202mhz w/ 85% fan speed. If I was hitting the 106% Power Limit on the stock BIOS with 1176mhz and only >67% fan speed, then the hard limit must be a little higher than 106%.


----------



## h2spartan

Can anyone link me to a bios where the voltage dynamically adjusts. The one I am currently running idles on 0.862v and then shoots up to 1.21v with activity as minimal as using the internet browser. Don't think 1.21 is needed for small tasks like that....

EDIT: however the voltage does drop back down to a reasonable level after a sec....I just don't like seeing it spike to 1.21 if not necessary


----------



## maximus56

#4 on HOF 3d Mark 11 Extreme, and not done yet








*XScore 18288*
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.4



Stock Bios...on Air
106/135/396 Precision Settings

These cards are real beasts


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Why do I get a spike to 1372 core when I launch heaven, followed by immediate crashing on these BIOS? Same thing happens with FC3 randomly, in the menu it spikes to 1372 and then crashes. Doesn't always happen.
> 
> I'm using the 1176 1186v BIOS. EDIT: Tried 2 others, same thing. Your BIOS don't work on my card at all.


He must have pushed the table clock up
exams everywhere so I will be back in 2 months or so and prob have my own titan then


----------



## alexp247365

I've found that flowers fix everything! However, this is one of those situations where more than one bouquet was needed. Should be a fun weekend, regardless.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8559885294/


----------



## jacknhut

can someone post a modded bios that increases the power target to 116% only without any other change to voltage or clock? Its hard to find it in these 400 pages.

Here are my 3 Titans







Still waiting for the waterblocks to come tomorrow. Now I don't know what to do with my 2 GTX 670 lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So was a 1.175 or 1.186v version of Naennon BIOS ever uploaded? It's still the only BIOS that does not throttle it seems and 1.2v and 1.212v is just to loud for my tastes to keep under 80C.
> 
> Someone also linked a post showing NVIDIA officially stating that throttling below TDP limit/Temp limits was a bug and will be fixed. Are there any updates?


Lol, yeah, they're just going to change the reported TDP up so that the throttling isn't technically occurring under TDP any more. In other words they aren't fixing squat...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, yeah, they're just going to change the reported TDP up so that the throttling isn't technically occurring under TDP any more. In other words they aren't fixing squat...


actually measuring the power draw from the 6pin 8pin peg and the pci-e slot over 12v 5v will still turn out that it is consuming under 265W so even if they cover up their fraud by this it can still be proven as wrong.


----------



## xoleras

Don't get me wrong, Titan is a beast at stock. By far the best single chip solution (even though it's a little too much $) With that said, I gotta say I miss Fermi style overclocking so much. Nvidia is really taking the fun away from their enthusiast parts, these days, and Titan doesn't have a lightning version to help with that









Oh well. I guess this is basically what all GPUs of the future will be like.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Titan is a beast at stock. By far the best single chip solution (even though it's a little too much $) With that said, I gotta say I miss Fermi style overclocking so much. Nvidia is really taking the fun away from their enthusiast parts, these days, and Titan doesn't have a lightning version to help with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. I guess this is basically what all GPUs of the future will be like.


Pretty much old days good days


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> can someone post a modded bios that increases the power target to 116% only without any other change to voltage or clock? Its hard to find it in these 400 pages.
> 
> Here are my 3 Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the waterblocks to come tomorrow. Now I don't know what to do with my 2 GTX 670 lol.


lol... i'm in the same boat. I have my two 670 FTW 4gb cards with gorgeous HK Copper Hole Ed blocks just chilling on my desk... i swear they are staring at me saying "why don't you love us anymore"


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So was a 1.175 or 1.186v version of Naennon BIOS ever uploaded? It's still the only BIOS that does not throttle it seems and 1.2v and 1.212v is just to loud for my tastes to keep under 80C.


This. Anyone have a link? My Temp is getting to 75c while gaming. I know it can handle more but I typically don't like it above 72c fans getting pretty loud for me too using 1.21v


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Out with the old, in with the new!











Leak testing now for 8 hours so far and all systems go. Should have her booted up tonight when I get off from work!


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Titan is a beast at stock. By far the best single chip solution (even though it's a little too much $) With that said, I gotta say I miss Fermi style overclocking so much. Nvidia is really taking the fun away from their enthusiast parts, these days, and Titan doesn't have a lightning version to help with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. I guess this is basically what all GPUs of the future will be like.


I look at it this way, I didn't have to build a whole new rig (Which probably would have cost $2000+) and my games run better now than they ever did with just 2x Titans. If trying to future proof ever paid off, it did this time IMO. I still have room for 2 more titans and could get a 3770k to run 8 threads if needed, but I have everything else I need right now. I'm going to happy with minimal upgrades for at least 2-3 years ...

Life is good!


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> This. Anyone have a link? My Temp is getting to 75c while gaming. I know it can handle more but I typically don't like it above 72c fans getting pretty loud for me too using 1.21v


I cant belive enthusiasts on this thread with geforce Titans cant even edit their own bios.

I dont even own Titan but here is Naennon bios with 1.17, it took me whole 10 seconds to modify...

121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I cant belive enthusiasts on this thread with geforce Titans cant even edit their own bios.
> 
> I don't even own Titan but here is Naennon bios with 1.17, it took me whole 10 seconds to modify...
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


Ok.... it took me 1 second to read this and it went from being potentially helpful to just unnecessary. No need to be snide good sir


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I cant belive enthusiasts on this thread with geforce Titans cant even edit their own bios.
> 
> I dont even own Titan but here is Naennon bios with 1.17, it took me whole 10 seconds to modify...
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


Not everybody who buys a Titan is an enthusiast and computer genius. I bought two Titans for my first ever build, and I dont know crap about computers. I wanted an awesome rig, I had the money, and I am willing to learn about everything. You must really think I am an ass because I spent all this money and don't even know how to overclock a cpu. But you know what......I am going to research it, figure it out, and be darn proud when I do. 4 weeks ago I never even heard of a molex connector or a Sata cables. You gotta start somewhere.

Here is what I accomplished so far with ZERO previous computer knowledge.


----------



## Phobia

Quick question, how much stock clock do you get guys from the Titan in crysis 3 maxed out?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Quick question, how much stock clock do you get guys from the Titan in crysis 3 maxed out?


What reso...
btw there are reviews for stock scores (with gpu boost)


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Ok.... it took me 1 second to read this and it went from being potentially helpful to just unnecessary. No need to be snide good sir


It is the curiosity which made me make a snide comment...how can someone know how to flash a bios, yet not know how to edit it ?
Its not like editing is more complicated then flashing...


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Not everybody who buys a Titan is an enthusiast and computer genius. I bought two Titans for my first ever build, and I dont know crap about computers. I wanted an awesome rig, I had the money, and I am willing to learn about everything. You must really think I am an ass because I spent all this money and don't even know how to overclock a cpu. But you know what......I am going to research it, figure it out, and be darn proud when I do. 4 weeks ago I never even heard of a molex connector or a Sata cables. You gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Here is what I accomplished so far with ZERO previous computer knowledge.


DAMNNN good job in that rig. Can I borrow it?








Im the same as you. .. im learning from you guys to order what is the best for it.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Not everybody who buys a Titan is an enthusiast and computer genius. I bought two Titans for my first ever build, and I dont know crap about computers. I wanted an awesome rig, I had the money, and I am willing to learn about everything. You must really think I am an ass because I spent all this money and don't even know how to overclock a cpu. But you know what......I am going to research it, figure it out, and be darn proud when I do. 4 weeks ago I never even heard of a molex connector or a Sata cables. You gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Here is what I accomplished so far with ZERO previous computer knowledge.


Exactly my point, if you are just learning, you shouldnt know how to flash a bios either...so then why ask for it ?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Exactly my point, if you are just learning, you shouldnt know how to flash a bios either...so then why ask for it ?


So he can learn it and know it?


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> So he can learn it and know it?


Of course he can ask questions to learn, but why ask for a modified bios ???
If you are at point where you can flash that modified bios, you should be able to edit it yourself too


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been building for over 3 years and I don't know how to flash a bios. Never needed to before now...


----------



## digiadventures

Ok then here is quick instructions for anyone who doesnt know how to flash/edit bios









Download attachment.
Run Kepler Bios Tweaker
Press "ReadBios"

Increase def ( mW ) value to atleast 260000 ( this is what Naennon did )
Increase Max (mW) value to 300000
Or you can just increase both to 300000

Increase voltage on voltage tab ( P00 and P02 ) to whatever you want 1.17v or 1.21v ( its in mv there )

Click flashbios

Thats it !

KeplerBiosTweaker_v125.zip 415k .zip file


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> DAMNNN good job in that rig. Can I borrow it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im the same as you. .. im learning from you guys to order what is the best for it.


Thanks man. My last shipment is coming today and I should be able to button it up, and clean it up tonight. I am planning my first boot for tomorrow. And guess what...I have no idea how to set the bios and setup the ssd as my primary drive. But...I will follow the guides on here and figure it all out. I never thought I would learn this much about pc's in such a short time, but there is a ton of great information out there.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Ok then here is quick instructions for anyone who doesnt know how to flash/edit bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download attachment.
> Run Kepler Bios Tweaker
> Press "ReadBios"
> 
> Increase def ( mW ) value to atleast 260000 ( this is what Naennon did )
> Increase Max (mW) value to 300000
> Or you can just increase both to 300000
> 
> Increase voltage on voltage tab to whatever you want 1.17v or 1.21v ( its in mv there )
> 
> Click flashbios
> 
> Thats it !
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker_v125.zip 415k .zip file


See now that is extremely helpful. I am not quite sure if I will be flashing my bios yet. I am going to wait and see how the stock bios works for me. I am not into benching and just want a steady OC for gaming where I do not have to worry about any issues. I am hoping the stock bios will provide me with this.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Of course he can ask questions to learn, but why ask for a modified bios ???
> If you are at point where you can flash that modified bios, you should be able to edit it yourself too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> Thanks man. My last shipment is coming today and I should be able to button it up, and clean it up tonight. I am planning my first boot for tomorrow. And guess what...I have no idea how to set the bios and setup the ssd as my primary drive. But...I will follow the guides on here and figure it all out. I never thought I would learn this much about pc's in such a short time, but there is a ton of great information out there.


Good job and good luck.
Post the pics when you fire it up.
Also you can know how to set it up by watching some of the guys on youtube that set their rigs.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What reso...
> btw there are reviews for stock scores (with gpu boost)


Looked everywhere but I find it good to ask here.
Res is at 1080p


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Good job and good luck.
> Post the pics when you fire it up.
> Also you can know how to set it up by watching some of the guys on youtube that set their rigs.


Let me know if you have any recommendations for youtube videos. thanks.


----------



## h2spartan

Now im thinking ill just stick to 1.21v .....I mean, I intend on watercooling my rig soon anyway so the additional voltage shouldnt really matter that much as long as my temps are under control


----------



## Levesque

1.21v is not a problem for a Titan.

I bet 1.25v under water would be totally safe also.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 1.21v is not a problem for a Titan.
> 
> I bet 1.25v under water would be totally safe also.


The 1.25v bios causes my card not to post.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The 1.25v bios causes my card not to post.


Never said it would ''work'', just that it would be ''safe''.


----------



## HughhHoney

I'm wondering how safe it is to run the 335 watt bios as I know it's outside the 6+8+pcie slot spec.

I edited the bios to max out at 1.2v as my card can maintain 1201mhz at that voltage, but crashes at 1215mhz at 1.212v.

I'm running under water and temps rarely reach 40c. Anybody know if I should stick to 300w or lower or am I worrying for nothing.


----------



## Levesque

You're worrying for nothing.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I'm wondering how safe it is to run the 335 watt bios as I know it's outside the 6+8+pcie slot spec.
> 
> I edited the bios to max out at 1.2v as my card can maintain 1201mhz at that voltage, but crashes at 1215mhz at 1.212v.
> 
> I'm running under water and temps rarely reach 40c. Anybody know if I should stick to 300w or lower or am I worrying for nothing.


If I could pull 300+ W when overclocking my 5970 I'd say you would be ok


----------



## HughhHoney

Awesome thanks guys!

Just as a follow up any idea what the max wattage that these cards can handle under water?

I don't really have a reason to go for it other than curiosity, but I know that going up to 335 from 300 increased my fp64 performance by like 15% with all other settings the same just because the card wasn't downclocking as much.


----------



## askala2

i want to get default bios~

help me~~


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What reso...
> btw there are reviews for stock scores (with gpu boost)


maarten
can i help me?

i want to get default bios.
zotac and gigabite
~~plz~help me~~
have a good day~


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Why do I get a spike to 1372 core when I launch heaven, followed by immediate crashing on these BIOS? Same thing happens with FC3 randomly, in the menu it spikes to 1372 and then crashes


I don't know why people are jacking max boost to 1400. Just like the above, it can't end well. Edit: Ah, well if the entire boost table was shifted, that's a different story.


----------



## Brannigans Law

Sup guys. First post ever. I've been following this thread since roughly around the beginning and trying to learn as much as I could about my Titans and for my first build ever. Kind of a lot to take it but glad I did. So right of the bat I noticed that my first card boost up to 1045 MHz and the second up to 1032 MHz. My goal is to have both boost up to 1150 MHz. So my question is do I need to flash my bios to reach that clock or can I just overclock them myself? And if its the latter what would be the ideal settings on precision or afterburner. Sorry if I'm asking this the wrong way, don't mean to be rude. Man seeing my computer turn on for the first time was the most amazing thing ever! Lol. Oh and guinner16 you and I almost have the exact build lol. Great minds think alike!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Titan incoming FTW ...............










And another one on the 20th


----------



## $ilent

6 GTX Titans incoming for one gaming machine


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> maarten
> can i help me?
> 
> i want to get default bios.
> zotac and gigabite
> ~~plz~help me~~
> have a good day~


Well they're all ref so why would you.
I would have to take a gtx680 bios to find what gigabyte spells in code.
EVGA was 8."' in ASCII(3842)


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 6 GTX Titans incoming for one gaming machine


What the? How do you plan to pull that one off?


----------



## Levesque

Since I'm new to Nvidia... I have a question... Don't laugh ok, I just got on the green side, and don't know nothing about Physx!









I have an old 8800 Ultra on the shelve accumulating dust, could I use it has a dedicated Physx card? Will it be a good Physx card or is it too old/slow?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> i want to get default bios~
> 
> help me~~


I have the original unmodded EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SC and non-SC BIOS hosted here. In addition, there are multiple BIOS files hosted there and referenced to those that originally posted them. Let me know if anyone wants me to change anything...trying to keep the BIOS stuff updated there - feedback welcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Since I'm new to Nvidia... I have a question... Don't laugh ok, I just got on the green side, and don't know nothing about Physx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old 8800 Ultra on the shelve accumulating dust, could I use it has a dedicated Physx card? Will it be a good Physx card or is it too old/slow?


I do not recommend it. If you pair a primary card with a dedicated PhyX card that is too many generations old you will actually have worse performance. You can certainly give it a try and see...

A while ago I paired my GTX 690 (sold it this week







) with various cards dedicated as PPUs, the results are


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Since I'm new to Nvidia... I have a question... Don't laugh ok, I just got on the green side, and don't know nothing about Physx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old 8800 Ultra on the shelve accumulating dust, could I use it has a dedicated Physx card? Will it be a good Physx card or is it too old/slow?


Physx is based on cuda cores.

650Ti is the current "best" Physx card.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1756420&mpage=1

In phsyx heavy games you can get a 5% or more bump.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> What the? How do you plan to pull that one off?


Raid 6 maybe


----------



## Witchdoctor

Waste of time, let the Titan handel it , not worth the time and power to deal with it IMO


----------



## InspectrButters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Since I'm new to Nvidia... I have a question... Don't laugh ok, I just got on the green side, and don't know nothing about Physx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old 8800 Ultra on the shelve accumulating dust, could I use it has a dedicated Physx card? Will it be a good Physx card or is it too old/slow?


I was looking into this a few days ago, found this (third post).

EVGA GTX 650 Ti SSC, Mini Review with Folding & PhysX results

Look at the minimum frame rates as older/no PhysX GPUs are used.

Found the link in this thread.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Since I'm new to Nvidia... I have a question... Don't laugh ok, I just got on the green side, and don't know nothing about Physx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old 8800 Ultra on the shelve accumulating dust, could I use it has a dedicated Physx card? Will it be a good Physx card or is it too old/slow?


It can but it will hold you back only current gen will not hold you back.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> What the? How do you plan to pull that one off?


Im going to weld 3 of them together and make it tri-sli


----------



## benlavigne11

Your logic can not be argued with


----------



## benlavigne11

Ok so I have an issue that I don't think anyone else has at least posted about yet but was wondering if maybe someone might be in a similar boat. I have 2 titans, but for the purpose of this I am only using 1 card. I tried the Naennon bios and when I am on it I am seeing massive throttling, all the way below 900mhz. My stock bios (which luckily I saved a backup copy of) is experiencing 0 throttling even when overclocking, problem being stability on my OCs since my voltage does not go above 1.187 on the stock bios.

Anyone else have this issue? I can produce some screenshots showing the issue if necessary.


----------



## Levesque

Ok, thank you.









My 8800 Ultra will stay on the shelve then and gather dust... Sigh... It was once the king of the GPUs... Just a little bit cheaper then the Titan!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> Your logic can not be argued with


Indeed, no in reality I cant afford one Titan let alone 3


----------



## SAN-NAS

So, some reported that on the high boost clock bios I made with lower volts caused a boost up to nearly 1400 for a second or two would cause a crash. This is because the boost table was moved. I have since deleted some of these bios since I really dont want people to have issues. I havent had that issue yet but dont think others should use but only the ones I left in the edited post. Those should be fine since the table was only slightly moved. Im truly sorry if you did encounter an issue with those.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8800 Ultra will stay on the shelve then and gather dust... Sigh... It was once the king of the GPUs... Just a little bit cheaper then the Titan!


Lol... One day you will be saying that about the titan... At least it will make for a pretty paper weight...


----------



## MaxOC

What about this



Source


----------



## Avonosac

That is a fugly paperweight, but an expensive one.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That is a fugly paperweight, but an expensive one.


Think of all those times you wished your paperweight had a fan though...


----------



## Avonosac

And a watercooler with a fan on it too.

Always nice to know your paperweight isn't overheating.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

I am still struggling to process the nvidia response on the throttling issue. If it is just a software problem, why do some cards throttle and others not? Shouldn't all cards be similarly affected? Are there 'tesla fail edition' AND 'tesla super-fail edition' titans??


----------



## Ghoxt

Bought the EVGA, it arrives on Monday.









Once I test it, I'll decide on the 2nd or 3rd... May god have mercy on my soul.


----------



## JKDC

I don't believe the "driver error" at all. Why would 3dmark11 show 108% and Heaven/Valley 95%? That is a huge difference and if it is a general error and not an application specific one that would be impossible. It looks like they are locking them down to protect warranties and I suspect the throttling may even be worse when the new driver comes out.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8800 Ultra will stay on the shelve then and gather dust... Sigh... It was once the king of the GPUs... Just a little bit cheaper then the Titan!


Kind of like the 5970 i'm getting ready to let go lol...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> I am still struggling to process the nvidia response on the throttling issue. If it is just a software problem, why do some cards throttle and others not? Shouldn't all cards be similarly affected? *Are there 'tesla fail edition' AND 'tesla super-fail edition' titans*??


ROTFL!! Holy crap..... i just started busting out laughing in the middle of a serious meeting when I saw that.... at least my boss and the CEO found my laughter uplifting for such a frownie faced meeting lol


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> I don't believe the "driver error" at all. Why would 3dmark11 show 108% and Heaven/Valley 95%? That is a huge difference and if it is a general error and not an application specific one that would be impossible. It looks like they are locking them down to protect warranties and I suspect the throttling may even be worse when the new driver comes out.


As stated before they are covering up their self implemented throttling if it was really showing 90% when it was 100% how do they explain 110% usage with a unlocked bios.
Nvidia and their forum spokes person are simply covering up their own misdeeds.
On the other hand if they fix the boost function and make it work as it should and make sure all the cards can boost up to at least 1000Mhz I would be satisfied. (however I rather see all card hitting 1200 or higher ofc)


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Kind of like the 5970 i'm getting ready to let go lol...


Got rid of both of mine on that auction site.









One of them delivered to the winner's 'front door' today. Hope he lives in a nice neighborhood.

Anyway glad to let someone else deal with dual gpu cards. Bleh.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> What about this
> 
> 
> 
> Source


After applying 'the mod' to my gtx 570 im gonna use a clc on all my future gpu's i buy.

Its so effective for the cost, literally max gpu temps under 50c on a gtx 570 is fantastic.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> After applying 'the mod' to my gtx 570 im gonna use a clc on all my future gpu's i buy.
> 
> Its so effective for the cost, literally max gpu temps under 50c on a gtx 570 is fantastic.


Unless you ever want to go sli. Then you're basically screwed because it is triple slot and will cause significant heat issues in SLI.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Anyone that is planning on getting an EVGA backplate be on the look out today. Jacob just posted on EVGA that they should be instock today


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Sup guys. First post ever. I've been following this thread since roughly around the beginning and trying to learn as much as I could about my Titans and for my first build ever. Kind of a lot to take it but glad I did. So right of the bat I noticed that my first card boost up to 1045 MHz and the second up to 1032 MHz. My goal is to have both boost up to 1150 MHz. So my question is do I need to flash my bios to reach that clock or can I just overclock them myself? And if its the latter what would be the ideal settings on precision or afterburner. Sorry if I'm asking this the wrong way, don't mean to be rude. Man seeing my computer turn on for the first time was the most amazing thing ever! Lol. Oh and guinner16 you and I almost have the exact build lol. Great minds think alike!


So no advice?..... ?


----------



## Zaxis01

I lucked out in getting one off of ppc. I had a previous order and had to cancel due to wrong fittings and on the second order I noticed they had the backplate in stock. So now its on the way soon to be on my titan.


----------



## Cheesemaster




----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> So no advice?..... ?


Just raise your voltage, your power target and temp target, set your core offset up say 50 and check for stability/throttle ... if it is solid add another 20mhz on the core till throttle or crash and then back off 10 at a time till stable/no throttle.

If you have throttle keeping your cards bellow your target but otherwise they are stable at that speed then yes you can use the modded BIOS(s) floating around here. That is core overclocking, memory is simple once you find your core clock just back down your core to stock and OC your memory bit by bit till you get artifacts and or crashes then try that stable memory setting and core setting together. Some times you will find they are stable individually but together you need to take one or the other and at times both core and mem down a notch or 2. Though I think on stock the BIOS you will likely get throtting with both the mem and core overclocked together before crashing.

At that point you graduate to modded BIOS or downclock till throttling stops on stock BIOS









Pretty simple actually, have fun







!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*


What the........


----------



## carlhil2

.....now do it with 1080p........i am about to go 3-way 1080p


----------



## bastian

nVidia 314.21 Beta Drivers (Tomb Raider) released:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-314.21-beta-driver.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-32bit-314.21-beta-driver.html

Release Summary
• Improves performance and stability in Tomb Raider
• Adds new SLI and 3D Vision profiles.

Additional Details
•Installs PhysX System Software 9.12.1031.
•Installs HD Audio v1.3.23.1
•Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
•Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
•Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
•Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
•Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> At that point you graduate to modded BIOS or downclock till throttling stops on stock BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple actually, have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!


Thank you so much. I'll try as soon as I get home. +1 Rep









1 more questions. Should I overclock both cards at the same time or 1 at a time? Cuz I figured if I do both together how will
I know which one is causing the crash... Right?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Thank you so much. I'll try as soon as I get home. +1 Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more questions. Should I overclock both cards at the same time or 1 at a time? Cuz I figured if I do both together how will
> I know which one is causing the crash... Right?


I generally test one at a time, then the better clocking card goes in the primary slot. I also play with single card a lot & like to know which is the better one as well.

Titan does seem to do better with colder temps, barely got started last night before corrupting a driver & calling it quits, but got in a valley run while testing & the lowest throttled clock was better than I'd seen air or water cooled, didn't go under 1254. Didn't get a chance to test too far though.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I generally test one at a time, then the better clocking card goes in the primary slot. I also play with single card a lot & like to know which is the better one as well.
> 
> Titan does seem to do better with colder temps, barely got started last night before corrupting a driver & calling it quits, but got in a valley run while testing & the lowest throttled clock was better than I'd seen air or water cooled, didn't go under 1254. Didn't get a chance to test too far though.


How cold did you get? any issues with cb cbb? max clocks and voltage please


----------



## emett

Awesome new driver. I Had a quick go with the last betas and I had microstutter in bf3. Otherwise really happy with the performance of my 2 titans.
I have only done a quick synced overclock but I can get them to 1200mhz with the 1.2 bios. The stock bios wouldn't go over 1.68v although I saw no throttling.
Anyone worried about running these custom bios when nVidia release their "fix". Is there any risk it wi cause over voting?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Thank you so much. I'll try as soon as I get home. +1 Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more questions. Should I overclock both cards at the same time or 1 at a time? Cuz I figured if I do both together how will
> I know which one is causing the crash... Right?


FTW gave you some good advice









Of course in SLI you will be limited by your weakest card so you could just OC them together but I also check each card individually to know what they can do


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> .....now do it with 1080p........i am about to go 3-way 1080p


3 way titan for 1080p? Why...?







:


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Awesome new driver. I Had a quick go with the last betas and I had microstutter in bf3. Otherwise really happy with the performance of my 2 titans.
> I have only done a quick synced overclock but I can get them to 1200mhz with the 1.2 bios. The stock bios wouldn't go over 1.68v although I saw no throttling.
> Anyone worried about running these custom bios when nVidia release their "fix". Is there any risk it wi cause over voting?


Considering all NVIDIA said it will do is make it so cards report throttling at 100% power target instead of 90% , it will not actually change when it throttles just the power target being shown to you. Based on what NVIDIA has said up till now it will have no effect in increasing your voltage beyond what you have now.

In other words if you are running 1.21v nvidia's "fix" is not going to suddenly give you 1.3v or something like that.

hope that helps!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I tested both of my Titans on air but during the fervor to install my blocks and rebuild my loop I forgot which one was which!







Luckily they were fairly similar clockers...


----------



## CAxVIPER

Backplates are instock @EVGA

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M021-00-000023

Also is there any difference in the new drivers for Titan?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> How cold did you get? any issues with cb cbb? max clocks and voltage please


I only got down to -30°, no cold bug or boot bug issues there, & didn't get a chance to try higher clocks or voltage.
I just started & ran valley while pulling the pots down, went to restart & the nvidia driver corrupted on me, I had no backup OS ready & could only get to desktop in safe mode or with no driver installed.
Nvidia drivers are bugging me, it's happened a few times now (with 680s, first time with titan) & I've never been able to fix it without reinstalling windows. Only the post 300 drivers, never had it happen before the 600 series cards with the 300 driver.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 3 way titan for 1080p? Why...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Because i couldn't afford to triple my 1440 monitor, so, i can get get 2 more Dell 1080p monitors for free in about 2 weeks, so.......[oh, i see, you thought that i meant triple Titan for one 1080p monitor, ....NO]


----------



## Phishy714

I have all that I need for a TITAN watercooling setup..

However one thing is KILLING ME to figure out.

I am going to get the EK waterblock.. is it WORTH IT to wait for the EK Backplate as well, or should I just grab the waterblock and call it a day?


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I have all that I need for a TITAN watercooling setup..
> 
> However one thing is KILLING ME to figure out.
> 
> I am going to get the EK waterblock.. is it WORTH IT to wait for the EK Backplate as well, or should I just grab the waterblock and call it a day?


I would just grab the block now then grab the backplate later.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> I would just grab the block now then grab the backplate later.


yeah but wouldn't you have to drain everything and take it all apart to put the backplate in?


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> yeah but wouldn't you have to drain everything and take it all apart to put the backplate in?


Unless you have quick disconnects then yes


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I have all that I need for a TITAN watercooling setup..
> 
> However one thing is KILLING ME to figure out.
> 
> I am going to get the EK waterblock.. is it WORTH IT to wait for the EK Backplate as well, or should I just grab the waterblock and call it a day?


Backplates are more for asthetics, card support (makes it harder to flex a PCB) & protection (not gonna knock a cap off by accident when it has armor over it).

Certainly doesn't hurt for temps, but normally doesn't help much either. Same for the memory ICs on the back, likely won't hurt having a backplate but isn't going to allow higher clocks.


----------



## Baasha

UPS came by today and...













And, with the 2 GTX-680 Classifieds in my X58 system:


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> UPS came by today and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, with the 2 GTX-680 Classifieds in my X58 system:


How nice, you bought me another titan. At least I assume that is why you have 5


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Because i couldn't afford to triple my 1440 monitor, so, i can get get 2 more Dell 1080p monitors for free in about 2 weeks, so.......[oh, i see, you thought that i meant triple Titan for one 1080p monitor, ....NO]


Ahh makes sense now!


----------



## Brannigans Law

Another silly questions. When is it that I need to change my volt and power target? Do I just change my volt to max at 1200 and target too 106%? Or is there a way to to gauge when you need to change those numbers? This is my first experience with overclocking. I get the clock and memory but volt, power target and temperature kinda confuses


----------



## carlhil2

My game settings right here,.........that's all that i ask, a nice overclock without the dips and......temps are at room temp [72 F], i am good with that!


----------



## CAxVIPER

As of right now I would not recommend using the new drivers. I just got hit with a 600 score drop in FireStrike Extreme

I did multiple runs using the same setting as I did before. 314.14 = 5200 +/- 30 314.21 = 4600 +/- 50


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Another silly questions. When is it that I need to change my volt and power target? Do I just change my volt to max at 1200 and target too 106%? Or is there a way to to gauge when you need to change those numbers? This is my first experience with overclocking. I get the clock and memory but volt, power target and temperature kinda confuses


power max and voltage/clock up to your sweet spot(not a sexual pun)
memory clock until artifacts start to fill your screen.


----------



## AverageNinja

I wish I could say I own one, but drooling at other systems is fine too


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Ok then here is quick instructions for anyone who doesnt know how to flash/edit bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download attachment.
> Run Kepler Bios Tweaker
> Press "ReadBios"
> 
> Increase def ( mW ) value to atleast 260000 ( this is what Naennon did )
> Increase Max (mW) value to 300000
> Or you can just increase both to 300000
> 
> Increase voltage on voltage tab ( P00 and P02 ) to whatever you want 1.17v or 1.21v ( its in mv there )
> 
> Click flashbios
> 
> Thats it !
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker_v125.zip 415k .zip file


Throttles with custom BIOS. If I use Naennon's bios and then edit them to 1.175v my card spikes to 1372 core and crashes even though I didn't touch the core.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Throttles with custom BIOS. If I use Naennon's bios and then edit them to 1.175v my card spikes to 1372 core and crashes even though I didn't touch the core.


Edit the boost limit....... to 1202..


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Edit the boost limit....... to 1202..


Ah, Ty!


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> while I try to wade through some of the 439 pages, I just got my titan SC installed couple hours ago (with EK wb/backplate from start), and temps never go past 34C.
> 
> It is currently at stock, core 876, boost 928. Sensors though on gpuz say core goes to 1015 while running light load, but running moderate furmark setting core throttles to 830, ie much less than even stock, at TDP ~ 94%.
> 
> Is there a bios update/fix for this throttling at stock settings? throttling is based on power??? somewhere in 439 pages i am sure there is an answer..but can someone sum things up, would be much appreciated.


put the fan on auto , i read that many people were getting throttling when they changed the fan to a manuel speed, cause it steals/bleeds the cards wattage/power supply when you set it at manuel...

are they going to make a classified version of the titan? should i wait for one or buy titan now?

EDIT nvm you dont have a fan anymore, wonder if you can still put the setting on auto thou


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> Backplates are instock @EVGA
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M021-00-000023
> 
> Also is there any difference in the new drivers for Titan?


+rep (surprised nobody else rep'd you as many were waiting for the evga backplates)

I'll stick with these which came yesterday:


----------



## Cheesemaster

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6192566


----------



## Murlocke

Alright, going to upload the BIOS I just made for people wanting a _much_ quieter/colder card with a slightly lower overclock. These BIOS force voltages in games to 1.162v, 1.175v, or 1.186v. They have a max boost of 1150MHz to ensure certain games don't cause stability problems. Voltage control does nothing on these, I suggest leaving it alone.

Settings I recommend:
Core Voltage +0mv
Power Limit: 110% (Prioritized)
Temp Limit: 85C (Unlinked)
Core: +150
Memory +250 (You may be able to go higher, or have to go lower)
Fan: 1:1 or whatever you prefer to keep it below 80C. Card will throttle to 1137 at around 80C.

*This should achieve a steady 1150mhz with no throttling on pretty much any card, while keeping temps easily in check. Try 1.162v first, and if that's not stable try the next, then the next. 1150MHz 1.162v is stable on my card.*

1150 1.162.zip 132k .zip file


1150 1.175.zip 132k .zip file


1150 1.186.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## vargus14

Anyone running win 7 with 4 cores or more I highly rec disabling core parking. It helped my 4.7ghz 2600k and 560ti sli setup set rid of some nasty slowdowns/stutters in BF3. I have had people tell me that disabling core parking made their Hi quality mice respond better. It works even better on CPUs with HT I7s. So far the only benchmark that showed a increase in outright performance was win rar going up as much as 40%. It evens out core loading also.

From what i have hears win8 has core parking disabled by default, But i cannot verify that. Win7 comes with core parking enabled effectively putting cores to sleep and when they are needed quickly you have to wait for a core or cores to unpark giving your system a sluggish feeling or even a stutter. Disabling core parking is well worth it.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> put the fan on auto , i read that many people were getting throttling when they changed the fan to a manuel speed, cause it steals/bleeds the cards wattage/power supply when you set it at manuel...
> 
> are they going to make a classified version of the titan? should i wait for one or buy titan now?
> 
> EDIT nvm you dont have a fan anymore, wonder if you can still put the setting on auto thou


Been playing around more. My card OC to 1150 core stable at stock volts but throttles rarely to 1138 at 99% power running Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0. (Running furmark pulls so much power, card throttles way down and says at 94%, but that looks like software logic of higher you try to go over power draw, harder throttling stomps down, making one think it is throttling at 94% when it isnt.)

My card stock voltage settings supplies 1.16 volts for 1150 core (which is listed as max voltage 2 range 1137-1162mv in bios, same value I saw on others.

Since i have found my stable core of 1150 at stock volts, (1200 worked as well but throttled too much so testing wasnt valid), I am going to make my own bios, and just increase power, and increase boost to 1150, and increase mem small amount as well (which was stable). No apparent need to increase volts. Since I am flashing away the throttling, may was well obviate need to run precision for 24/7 modest OC. I can still use precision to clock higher for benching.

But before flashing, I need to understand power states better on mine...ie what volts it is giving in what power state and what triggers each. I dont think I need to increase P00 on mine...but will see.

EDIT: according to nividia inspector, on mine at P2, core is set to only 575mhz, so would not think any bios would need P2 volts to be raised. That being said, doesnt look like internet surfing even brings gpu out of its lowest state of P8. though youtube video caused it to go up to P2, but Mhz again was very low.

Since P0 is active state, seems logical to increase volts to 1.16 on mine for 1150 core at P00/active state (even though P0 states 825-912mv in bios and stock load triggers max 2 volts up to 1.16). But dont understand what triggers max volts 2 in bios at P0 state...since seems that any substantial load that gets me to 1150 core, puts me at 1.16v, ie triggers max volts not P00 volts....nvidia needs a manual explaining P state triggers.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> Anyone running win 7 with 4 cores or more I highly rec disabling core parking. It helped my 4.7ghz 2600k and 560ti sli setup set rid of some nasty slowdowns/stutters in BF3. I have had people tell me that disabling core parking made their Hi quality mice respond better. It works even better on CPUs with HT I7s. So far the only benchmark that showed a increase in outright performance was win rar going up as much as 40%. It evens out core loading also.
> 
> From what i have hears win8 has core parking disabled by default, But i cannot verify that. Win7 comes with core parking enabled effectively putting cores to sleep and when they are needed quickly you have to wait for a core or cores to unpark giving your system a sluggish feeling or even a stutter. Disabling core parking is well worth it.


Good looking,...just did it to my i7 2600K, addded 1 1/2 frames to my Valley score!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Good looking,...just did it to my i7 2600K, addded 1 1/2 frames to my Valley score!


Is this still the best method to disable core parking?
Quote:


> - Go to Regedit
> 
> - Find this key:- " 0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583 "
> 
> - Within this key, there is a value called: " ValueMax "
> 
> - This value represents the % number of cores the system will park - the default 100% ie: all Cores are potentially park-able
> 
> - Change the value from 64 to 0 so the " ValueMin " and " ValueMax " are both zero
> 
> - You will have to find the key a few times and repeat the process for each time it is found - the number of instances will depend on the number of power profiles in your system [ in my DAW it was only found twice ]
> 
> - Do a full shutdown and power-off and cold-re-start


----------



## opt33

microsoft released a hotfix to disable core parking

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060/EN-US


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is this still the best method to disable core parking?


http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> microsoft released a hotfix to disable core parking
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060/EN-US


That too.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Alright, going to upload the BIOS I just made for people wanting a _much_ quieter/colder card with a slightly lower overclock. These BIOS force voltages in games to 1.162v, 1.175v, or 1.186v. They have a max boost of 1150MHz to ensure certain games don't cause stability problems. Voltage control does nothing on these, I suggest leaving it alone.


Thanks!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> microsoft released a hotfix to disable core parking
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060/EN-US


Is that hotfix AMD specific? I'm looking through the info and it seems to only mention AMD cpus? Is there a microsoft released hotfix for intel cpus?


----------



## cwizardtx

Joined the club today, woot


----------



## Aftermath2006

just ordered 2 of the aqua computer Kryographics Titan nickel water blocks from aquatuning says shipping on the 18th so ready to get these now just need to figure out if the evga backplate will work with them


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is that hotfix AMD specific? I'm looking through the info and it seems to only mention AMD cpus? Is there a microsoft released hotfix for intel cpus?


Actually it may be, I had changed mine in performance profile long before hotfix came out, I know others that used hotfix, but may have been just with amd.

carlhil2 link works great though, it is an even better solution, since you can permanently add core parking control to processor power management, under advanced power settings in control panel.

I just ran that program and added processor core parking to my balanced power management setting, now I can run in balanced mode...and just set the core parking min to 100% which eliminates core parking.


----------



## CryptiK

Made a custom bios which underclocks/undervolts the cards to 1006 MHz / 1125 or 1137mv. The higher ASIC card runs at 1125mv and the lower ASIC card runs at 1137mv at this speed. I can leave TDP at 100% and raise temp target to 90*C and they will run to the temp target no throttling. They run much cooler too. I only wanted 1GHz on the cores when I got these, and they still pack a huge punch. When my blocks arrive I'll go back to stock as both cards will run 1045MHz at max TDP so long as temps stay under 79*C. This is a good interim solution though.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Actually it may be, I had changed mine in performance profile long before hotfix came out, I know others that used hotfix, but may have been just with amd.
> 
> carlhil2 link works great though, it is an even better solution, since you can permanently add core parking control to processor power management, under advanced power settings in control panel.
> 
> I just ran that program and added processor core parking to my balanced power management setting, now I can run in balanced mode...and just set the core parking min to 100% which eliminates core parking.


Okay. Thx for the help opt33 and carlhil2! I'll give a shot.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OMG, yay for water cooled Titans!











Can't really beat that for no throttling and that's on the stock bios!


----------



## Star Forge

So I finally caved today and got ordered a Titan (EVGA SC) off of Tigerdirect. It should be here on Tuesday and hopefully with all of the talk on modded BIOS eliminating the throttling, I should be very happy (and sad at my wallet) with this.

With that said, I am going to finish my Amazon RMA on this very bad overclocking GTX 680 FTW+ that I had unhappily for two weeks...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, well water absolutely got rid of throttling. Problem is my first card must not be very good as no matter what I do I crash at anything above 1163MHz. Might have to try out the additional voltage bios...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmm, well water absolutely got rid of throttling. Problem is my first card must not be very good as no matter what I do I crash at anything above 1163MHz. Might have to try out the additional voltage bios...


So your cards that were throttling on air are no longer throttling on water without any other changes? Interesting...


----------



## CallsignVega

So which is the best BIOS now? Been away from the thread for a few days. Got my EK water blocks on but it has done diddly squat for my Titans. Still stuck at a max of 1137 MHz core. I must have the worst clocking Titans in this thread.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> So your cards were throttling on air and now are not throttling on water with no other changes? Interesting...


No, they didn't really throttle much on air either, but one of the cards absolutely will not budge past 1163MHz without crashing the driver so I'm kinda stuck here. Performance is still pretty great but not any better than on air. Needs more volts...


----------



## opt33

looks like in my bios, if I just increase 2 power limits (2 in red below to 300,000, like others have), then on *stock settings/stock volts* my card goes to its default max core boost of 1250 when gpu loaded. Ran both 3dmark 11 and heaven, both were at 1250 core and 1.21v. You can see boost limit is 1254 on mine, that is stock bios setting. The stock max voltage 1 goes to 1.21v like have seen in other bioses...in fact max volts cant be changed they are greyed out, in pic 2. Not sure if stable yet, will know by tomorrow, if so, guess no point in changing P0 or P2 volts, or changing anything other than increasing power limits to let card go to its default 1250 setting and default max v 1.21.

btw, fist time I just increased max mw to 300,000, left default mw at 250,000, that caused core to jump from 1250 back to 1050 all the time. Increasing both to 300,000, made card stay at 1250 core all time.

So seems that if throttling removed, my stock boost limit of 1250 is maintained in benchmarks....just dont know if stable yet.

before changing power limits, im on water, i did not throttle at 1150 core precision x setting on tom raider benchmark, rarely throttled to 1138core on heaven, throttled more on 3dmark11 (has most power draw of 3).


----------



## CallsignVega

Um, after raising the Def and Max power numbers to 300000, EVGA Precision X is now topping out at 100% power target. That doesn't seem right.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Um, after raising the Def and Max power numbers to 300000, EVGA Precision X is now topping out at 100% power target. That doesn't seem right.


Doesn't changing default change what 100% is? So it would make sense if they were both the same.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Um, after raising the Def and Max power numbers to 300000, EVGA Precision X is now topping out at 100% power target. That doesn't seem right.


it's case default and max are equal... it's just math based on %.

Example:

Stock:265/250 = 1.06 * 100 = 106%

Mod: 300/300 = 1.0 *100 = 100%

Edit: it's also the reason why everyone is getting different readings, with all the variations of modded bioses. The max the driver will report = max/def * 100. So the people claiming their modded bioses read accurate power, and nvidia's upcoming driver fix is all BS need to do the math to actually see if it is reporting correctly.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah, so Precision X is just comparing the two numbers, so basically you can make the numbers read whatever you want.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah, so Precision X is just comparing the two numbers, so basically you can make the numbers read whatever you want.


yep the readings are based on the default value. so if your 100%, and your default is 250W, you're drawing 250W. If it is reading 106%, you reading the max (at stock) of 265W. If I set both def and max to 265, then it will read 100% when drawing 265W, or it should, if the drivers reported correctly.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> just ordered 2 of the aqua computer Kryographics Titan nickel water blocks from aquatuning says shipping on the 18th so ready to get these now just need to figure out if the evga backplate will work with them


More than likely the waterblock will use larger screws than the EVGA backplate is designed for







. I discovered this issue when I used the EVGA backplates on my 670 FTWs with HK 680 hole edition blocks. What I did was drill the holes just large enough for the larger screw heads to fit into the recess














.

Careful though, the mount points are pressed in on the EVGA backplates and you could pull them out if to aggressive or to much pressure with the drill... even worse you could drill through the small hole leaving nothing for the screw to "hold" onto lol


----------



## Cheesemaster

just thought i would try....


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> 
> 
> just thought i would try....


4.0 is much harder to run than 3.0


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, running the 1.212v moddified BIOS with max power target now. The good news is I am not throttling anymore. The bad news is I didn't pick up much OC headroom with either the BIOS upgrades nor the water-blocks.









I am stuck around 1150 MHz in SLI. That is one thing that I hate about SLI and the lottery, if you get just one poor over-clocking card it brings your whole setup down.









At least I was able to break into 140 with my two cards:


----------



## t2r4ne

Hi! I just overclocked my two gtx Titan in sli using evga precision x today. I'm very new at this overclocking stuff; so I just need some advice plz. Well these are the settings I used to get the highest possible score so far on 3dmark 11 (running 2560x1440 res with all test settings max out)

Power: 106%
Temp: 80C
GPU clock: +105 [if i increase..artifacts start to show]
Mem clock: +145 [if I increase..artifacts start to show]
Fan speed: auto
Voltage: 1.3 mV

I'm gettin max at 1130mhz wit a lot throttling down to like 1000ish mhz when I hit 75C and above (sometimes). I'm just looking for a stable and relatively safe 24/7 OC and getting the highest possible OC of course. Am I on the right track? Is this the best settings for my GPUs? Because I see a lot of ppl can push their GPU/memory clocks to 140/200mhz and still be very stable! Please help


----------



## hackzzip1224

EVGA faceplates $19.99 and live
link:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M021-00-000023


----------



## Cheesemaster




----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> +rep (surprised nobody else rep'd you as many were waiting for the evga backplates)
> 
> I'll stick with these which came yesterday:


photo of the other side of backplate pls


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I only got down to -30°, no cold bug or boot bug issues there, & didn't get a chance to try higher clocks or voltage.
> I just started & ran valley while pulling the pots down, went to restart & the nvidia driver corrupted on me, I had no backup OS ready & could only get to desktop in safe mode or with no driver installed.
> Nvidia drivers are bugging me, it's happened a few times now (with 680s, first time with titan) & I've never been able to fix it without reinstalling windows. Only the post 300 drivers, never had it happen before the 600 series cards with the 300 driver.


Thanks for the info.
I always use full os so no issues like that on 3xx.xx for me

going to get my card on dice soon,i normally do it first thing just to see cb but this time i was in no rush.
Have you tried 3d 03 yet? put it this way power draw is light so clocks go high.


----------



## qiplayer

It would be nice to see a comparison between overclocked titans in sli and gtx 680 and hd7970 in sli, with a good overclock running on a 3 screens setup.

Most reviews aren't comparing cards with oc or just slightly overclocking and always compare with the stock other models.
A good comparison should compare cards with oc on water, on air and between different models on a big enough resolution to justify sli.

I dunno if somebody here has both the titans and the 680, mine is more a wish to sites that do reviews.

I sold my 680s for titans but the cost isn't worth it. Thinking to go back on factory overclocked gtx 680's


----------



## sk3tch

^

This article has been floating around for a couple of days, and it compares a single Titan versus SLI/CFX - the Titan comes out on top. I'm not sure why you'd want water/air/SLI versus SLI/CFX/etc. when a single card gives you better performance overall.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60166-nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-sli-crossfire.html


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> As of right now I would not recommend using the new drivers. I just got hit with a 600 score drop in FireStrike Extreme
> 
> I did multiple runs using the same setting as I did before. 314.14 = 5200 +/- 30 314.21 = 4600 +/- 50


Thats interesting becouse with 314.21 i noticed some increase in 3dmark 2011 and Valley (314.14 was my previous version).


----------



## PinzaC55

Just thought I would share this....I looked on Scan.co.uk for Titan http://www.scan.co.uk/search.aspx?q=titan and noticed that they give the EVGA Titan (3) an "Entry Level Rating"?!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So which is the best BIOS now? Been away from the thread for a few days. Got my EK water blocks on but it has done diddly squat for my Titans. Still stuck at a max of 1137 MHz core. I must have the worst clocking Titans in this thread.


I don't really think that there is anything floating around that you can't do with Kepler bios tweaker yourself.

What I like about KBT is that once you find how your cards run you can just edit the bios to run at that oc 24/7 in 3d. Its great for people using water. My card isn't the greatest clocker so I run it at 1163mhz and 1.21v. I also upped the power limit to 300w so I don't have to use Afterburner. Once I verify what memory clocks my card runs well I'll flash that to the bios too.

I always prefer to run like that when using aftermarket cooling.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I don't really think that there is anything floating around that you can't do with Kepler bios tweaker yourself.
> 
> What I like about KBT is that once you find how your cards run you can just edit the bios to run at that oc 24/7 in 3d. Its great for people using water. My card isn't the greatest clocker so I run it at 1163mhz and 1.21v. I also upped the power limit to 300w so I don't have to use Afterburner. Once I verify what memory clocks my card runs well I'll flash that to the bios too.
> 
> I always prefer to run like that when using aftermarket cooling.


Well you can't do anything beyond 1.2125V with the KBE but then again there is no use as no one needs it clearly.


----------



## DonPablo83

Does anyone know what radiator size would be sufficient to cool 3930k @ 4.7ghz and 3 titans preferably in serial loop? Ive never water cooled before but 3 titans are a little too warm during load. Any suggestions? Was considering a mo-ra3, but mounting on my haf x will be challenging. Would a 120x4 mounted via koolance rad bracket on the back be enough for all 4 components?


----------



## opt33

Well on my fifth bios flash/mod...learning as I go.

1st bios change, just increased max mw power to 300k, left default alone, but default mw triggers 1st step in throttling, so that was a failure.

2nd bios change, increased just max mw power and default mw power both to 300k, thought that was going to work per earlier post here.

While that seemed to make sense, since I was just removing card throttling, and let the built in logic take over...turns out that was unstable....my stock bios setting had specs base clock 875, boost clock 928, boost limit (slider controlled) 1254. While stable at full load where stock settings were 1254 core and 1.21v per the stock software logic... during transitional loads, it would sometimes crash, and now I understand why others are changing P0 and P2 vcore. See pic below, clearly shows that P0 and P2 (resting) states both are capable of reaching 1254 core clock, despite volts can be low during P0 and are with P2 to 825-912.5, pic 2. But that means nvidia knew my card would throttle and stay below 1150, hence they never worried about the fact the default logic with default 1254 core limit would be unstable, if throttling removed...ie, guess they dont test logic at high end since cant get there because of throttling.

My final bios, I am increasing max mw and default mw to 300k, increasing boost clock to 1176, and decreasing boost limit to 1176 (Im not sure it matters to increase boost clock, since I changed both default mw and max mw to same value, so may be just boost limit that matters...but just making sure). Then raising P0 and P2 volts to 1.17....picking 1.17 because that is what my stock settings feed my gpu at full load at core speed of 1176, and is stable so far. (Alternatively, I could have left my stock settings of boost limit to 1254 and increased P0 and P2 volts to 1.21....but went with the conservative approach).


----------



## Roikyou

Recently lightened up my rig from RX360 and RX240 with 3770k and two 680 gtx watercooled, to a single titan water cooled with just the RX360 for cooling. Seems like I was crashing more often (playing tomb raider which we all know whats up with that) but then started playing far cry 3 and crashing, hawken and crashing. Started to wonder what the heck. This morning, I turned my cpu clocks down to stock from 4.4 overclock (curious if I didnt have enough voltage). Anyone notice a change or having to increase or change stability in an overclock when running titan? Going to mess with it this weekend at stock and see if it's more stable, then I might have to work on the overclock and voltage again. Thanks

Oh, temps when gaming, cpu is around 60c and gpu is around 43c with stock clocks.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So which is the best BIOS now? Been away from the thread for a few days. Got my EK water blocks on but it has done diddly squat for my Titans. Still stuck at a max of 1137 MHz core. I must have the worst clocking Titans in this thread.


Vega. I'm using the 280-335 BIOS from marteen. I think it's the best for people on water.

My Titans are at 1202mhz rock stable.

And don't worry Veg. Almost everyone will be around 1150-1200... a bit more, a bit less, but that's it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well you can't do anything beyond 1.2125V with the KBE but then again there is no use as no one needs it clearly.


Yeah, I tried your 1.25v bios and even under water it didn't seem to help with clocks. It looks like you start to see diminishing returns with voltage on these cards pretty early for the most part.


----------



## Juggalo23451

did anybody see the post by manual g

MaunelG: Why does manual fan 70% cause downclocking with 314.09 and 314.14?
Quote:


> Hello everyone. I just wanted to give everyone a quick update. We've found an error in our power reporting that under certain circumstances makes it look like there is extra power headroom available. The power readout could, for example, show 90% when in fact you are using 100% of the available power. It's likely that your card is boosting clocks up until it hits the power limit but the reporting error is causing the power readout to show a number below 100%. Under these circumstances a dramatic increase in fan speed would cause some extra power draw and the GPU voltage and clocks could be dropping in order to stay within the maximum power limits of the card.
> 
> We're working on a fix for the power reporting error and expect to have it available in a future driver. A new driver will be released very soon however it will not include the fix.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> did anybody see the post by manual g
> 
> MaunelG: Why does manual fan 70% cause downclocking with 314.09 and 314.14?


Yes we all saw his damage control post on geforce, it has been quoted many times


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yes we all saw his damage control post on geforce, it has been quoted many times


sorry about that.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

It looks like EK's backplate is finally available in the US. I just ordered one from performance pc.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Trying out SLI for the first time and crashing in Valley at only +96MHz on the core.







I hate that SLI OC's are so much lower than single card...


----------



## DADDYDC650

For the folks that have Titans @1200+Mhz, how stable are you really? Can you run Crysis 3 or Valley for hours at that speed or are we talking a couple of minutes of stability?


----------



## Levesque

My Titans are at 1202, and I was able to run 10 Valley runs yesterday, no crash. I don't have Crysis 3, but I've played Borderlands 2 yesterday for around 7 hours in a row (PhysX at high) without a single problem.

If I go to 1215 both Valley and BL2 are crashing in like 10 seconds.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> sorry about that.


It is like salt on the wound







you wouldn't happen to have any lemon juice instead? I'm in the mood for some kind of change.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> My Titans are at 1202, and I was able to run 10 Valley runs yesterday, no crash. I don't have Crysis 3, but I've played Borderlands 2 yesterday for around 7 hours in a row (PhysX at high) without a single problem.
> 
> If I go to 1215 both Valley and BL2 are crashing in like 10 seconds.


If an additional 15Mhz makes your cards crash instantly, it's possible that your cards aren't fully stable at 1202Mhz. BL2 isn't too demanding and 10 runs of Valley isn't long enough to determine full stability. Of course I could be wrong but I'm just going by experience.


----------



## Levesque

I know all that Daddy, but the game I'm playing the most now is BL2. And I don't like loosing 12 hours playing at ''testing stability''. Not my type of game. Honestly, I hate playing that ''game''.









If I ever crash in something, then I will test it more. But for now, I can play the game I'm playing the most perfectly.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I know all that Daddy, but the game I'm playing the most now is BL2. And I don't like loosing 12 hours playing at ''testing stability''. Not my type of game. Honestly, I hate playing that ''game''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever crash in something, then I will test it more. But for now, I can play the game I'm playing the most perfectly.


I totally understand where you are coming from in regards to testing stability. My OCD usually has me running a stress test for 2-3 hours before I consider an OC stable. Thanks for the info and congrats on your 2 beastly Titans.


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Alright, going to upload the BIOS I just made for people wanting a _much_ quieter/colder card with a slightly lower overclock. These BIOS force voltages in games to 1.162v, 1.175v, or 1.186v. They have a max boost of 1150MHz to ensure certain games don't cause stability problems. Voltage control does nothing on these, I suggest leaving it alone.
> 
> Settings I recommend:
> Core Voltage +0mv
> Power Limit: 110% (Prioritized)
> Temp Limit: 85C (Unlinked)
> Core: +150
> Memory +250 (You may be able to go higher, or have to go lower)
> Fan: 1:1 or whatever you prefer to keep it below 80C. Card will throttle to 1137 at around 80C.
> 
> *This should achieve a steady 1150mhz with no throttling on pretty much any card, while keeping temps easily in check. Try 1.162v first, and if that's not stable try the next, then the next. 1150MHz 1.162v is stable on my card.*
> 
> 1150 1.162.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1150 1.175.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1150 1.186.zip 132k .zip file


Hey murlocke I tried all your bios and getting some weird stuff. My GPU clocks already go up too 1150MHz without adding any more core clock. At first I did as you said by adding 150 but my clocks shot up to 1293MHz and of course it crashed. Tried several times lowering it till I had to leave it as 0. Also no matter what bios I flashed too my volts always go to 1.212v. As of right now everything work fine. Both my card's clocks stay at 1150 without any throttling. Just worried about the volts being at 1.212v. Is that safe? Please let me know if I'm doing anything wrong. Wells here's my highest score yet in valley


----------



## opt33

Im at 1202 core now with 1.2v. My problem is not stability yet, my problem is still throttling. difficult to test stability when wont stay 1200. I think there is power limits hard coded that I cant get around. I set both default and max power limits to 300K... using tomb raider bench - 100% time stays at 1202 core. heaven through 26 tests occasionally throttles, and fire strike 1 of 4 tests stays at 1200, other 3 throttle from 1050 to 1187. So I ran power limits up to 310K, got exact same scores/framerate, and throttling looking at gpuz logs was nearly exactly same.

20 more bios flashes, and I will figure out what I am doing, or more appropriately *** my card software logic is doing.


----------



## Difunto

Why does my titan says Bus Interface: PCI-E 2.0x16 1.1? i have an i7 3820 and my motherboard has GEN3 speeds enabled...?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Why does my titan says Bus Interface: PCI-E 2.0x16 1.1? i have an i7 3820 and my motherboard has GEN3 speeds enabled...?


Because PCIe down clocks when it's not in use


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well you can't do anything beyond 1.2125V with the KBE but then again there is no use as no one needs it clearly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Vega. I'm using the 280-335 BIOS from marteen. I think it's the best for people on water.
> 
> My Titans are at 1202mhz rock stable.
> 
> And don't worry Veg. Almost everyone will be around 1150-1200... a bit more, a bit less, but that's it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, I tried your 1.25v bios and even under water it didn't seem to help with clocks. It looks like you start to see diminishing returns with voltage on these cards pretty early for the most part.


Wait, there is a way to get 1.25v? I want!

My cards are idling at 20 C and load 30 C at 1.212v, so I want as much voltage as I can get.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> ^
> 
> This article has been floating around for a couple of days, and it compares a single Titan versus SLI/CFX - the Titan comes out on top. I'm not sure why you'd want water/air/SLI versus SLI/CFX/etc. when a single card gives you better performance overall.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/60166-nvidia-gtx-titan-vs-sli-crossfire.html


On the article they didn't overclock, and didn't sli the card.

Its about 2000$ so I would like to know the difference between gtx680 in sli and the titan, including overclock. I do overclock for 3 screens and still had to play crysis2 on 5900x1080 with the lowest settings to get 80-90 fps.

Need at least 70-80 fps to play fast. Even if the monitor is 60hz, only 60 fps wasn't enough for a smooth gaming experience.

The difference between water and air is to know how much more oc and fps we can get with watercooling.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I totally understand where you are coming from in regards to testing stability.


AndI totally understand where you are coming from in regards to testing stability also.







And I agree. And I know you are telling me that to help me. And it's totally ok.

But after all those years testing Prime95, LinX, etc for hours and hours and hours and hours... I don't like doing that anymore. Now I play my game sinstead. And If I get a crash/BSOD/etc I will just lower my OC a bit and play again.









''Playing'' Prime95/LinX/3D Mark for 12 hours or playing games for 12 hours? I prefer playing games for 12 hours.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> AndI totally understand where you are coming from in regards to testing stability also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree. And I know you are telling me that to help me. And it's totally ok.
> 
> But after all those years testing Prime95, LinX, etc for hours and hours and hours and hours... I don't like doing that anymore. Now I play my game sinstead. And If I get a crash/BSOD/etc I will just lower my OC a bit and play again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''Playing'' Prime95/LinX/3D Mark for 12 hours or playing games for 12 hours? I prefer playing games for 12 hours.


You can do both-play a game and test stability, BUT it has to be a specific game...of all lately released games I found Far Cry 3 to be most OC sensitive and will crash pretty soon even if OC is slightly unstable.

Now question is do you like Far Cry 3 or not ? People who like it are at advantage when it comes to testing overlocks


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> AndI totally understand where you are coming from in regards to testing stability also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree. And I know you are telling me that to help me. And it's totally ok.
> 
> But after all those years testing Prime95, LinX, etc for hours and hours and hours and hours... I don't like doing that anymore. Now I play my game sinstead. And If I get a crash/BSOD/etc I will just lower my OC a bit and play again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''Playing'' Prime95/LinX/3D Mark for 12 hours or playing games for 12 hours? I prefer playing games for 12 hours.


I used to test for hours and hours. The only way I'm testing for 12+ hours again is if I'm trying to join an OC club. At this point I'd rather just game and enjoy my rig instead of wasting power and time.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Does anyone know what radiator size would be sufficient to cool 3930k @ 4.7ghz and 3 titans preferably in serial loop? Ive never water cooled before but 3 titans are a little too warm during load. Any suggestions? Was considering a mo-ra3, but mounting on my haf x will be challenging. Would a 120x4 mounted via koolance rad bracket on the back be enough for all 4 components?


Don't know exactly but I would say 2 360 rads

I'm using 140 rads and discovered these fit in the 5'25 bay. (Check the exact size before buy)
So in my phantom case I'm gonna put a 420 rad on top and under it another 280.

Or a 280 rad on top and 2 140 rads vertically in the 5'25 bay.
There isn't much space left but enough for a dvd reader and a fan controller wich leave the bay almost empty behind it.

Does anybody consider universal gpu coolers?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I used to test for hours and hours. The only way I'm testing for 12+ hours again is if I'm trying to join an OC club. At this point I'd rather just game and enjoy my rig instead of wasting power and time.


I was playing for 8-12 hours crysis2 online, of course with a few pauses...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Got 1163 on both with +319 memory so far. No throttling and temps at 38C load. Would love to get 1202 if possible.


----------



## Difunto

Does any1 know why my gtx titan doesn't post when i go over 4.6ghz am at 4.5 but when i go at like 4.8ghz or 4.6ghz it just doesn't make the monitor turn on... i can hear that the computer went into windows but then i hear like if driver crashed since the monitor doesnt turn on..."it used to work with my old gtx 680 at 4.8ghz or 4.6ghz"


----------



## Levesque

Majin SSJ.

What BIOS are you using? The 280-335 from Marteen was the best one for me on water. Try it to see if it's making a difference for you.

I think we can now conclude that we will all be in the 1150-1200 range (a bit less, a bit more), even on water.

Control freaks at Nvidia did their job well.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Majin SSJ.
> 
> What BIOS are you using? The 280-335 from Marteen was the best one for me on water. Try it to see if it's making a difference for you.
> 
> I think we can now conclude that we will all be in the 1150-1200 range (a bit less, a bit more), even on water.
> 
> Control freaks at Nvidia did their job well.


Can you link me to the 280-335 bios please?


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> My Titans are at 1202, and I was able to run 10 Valley runs yesterday, no crash. I don't have Crysis 3, but I've played Borderlands 2 yesterday for around 7 hours in a row (PhysX at high) without a single problem.
> 
> If I go to 1215 both Valley and BL2 are crashing in like 10 seconds.


Just try Crysis 1 and get Crysis Benchmark tool and let it loop timedemo for 50 times if you pass that you are Really stable, everything else its just fake hope, another one is Far Cry 3 try to play it more then 30min.or so...

I was running 1163 in SLi on everything rock solid Valley for 2 hrs etc... but i had to bring down my clocks to 1136mhz in SLi for the above to be really stable.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If an additional 15Mhz makes your cards crash instantly, it's possible that your cards aren't fully stable at 1202Mhz. BL2 isn't too demanding and 10 runs of Valley isn't long enough to determine full stability. Of course I could be wrong but I'm just going by experience.


Yeah, it takes about a half hour for Valley to crash the display driver on my card at 1202mhz. On the other hand Crysis will make it crash pretty quickly. I ended up dropping down to 1176mhz and yesterday the display driver crashed when playing sacred 2. I dropped down another notch to 1163mhz.


----------



## Murlocke

I wonder why you can't force a P0 voltage of less than 1.163 (stock) in the BIOS? I forced 1.15v to see if I could run 1150MHz still, and the card still runs at 1.163.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Hey murlocke I tried all your bios and getting some weird stuff. My GPU clocks already go up too 1150MHz without adding any more core clock. At first I did as you said by adding 150 but my clocks shot up to 1293MHz and of course it crashed. Tried several times lowering it till I had to leave it as 0. Also no matter what bios I flashed too my volts always go to 1.212v. As of right now everything work fine. Both my card's clocks stay at 1150 without any throttling. Just worried about the volts being at 1.212v. Is that safe? Please let me know if I'm doing anything wrong. Wells here's my highest score yet in valley


Honestly I don't get what's going on, i've tried other peoples BIOS and had odd results that they don't have too. Those BIOS have a different vendor, so I would try reinstalling drivers and see if you get the 1150MHz @ 1.163v that I put into them. 1.212v isn't going to fry your card, but I find it nearly impossible to run at less than 80C without 80%+ fan, which to me is deafening loud. Also make sure you are not adjusting the core voltage, leave it at 0... it can throw the clocks completely off on those BIOS.

I'm back on stock BIOS because even at a forced 1.163v (max stock) voltage my card requires about 78% fan to stay below 80C versus 62% fan on stock BIOS with the "throttling". This is about twice as loud... and my valley benchmark goes from 73FPS to 70.9FPS. Those gains are not worth a 2x louder computer to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Yeah, it takes about a half hour for Valley to crash the display driver on my card at 1202mhz. On the other hand Crysis will make it crash pretty quickly. I ended up dropping down to 1176mhz and yesterday the display driver crashed when playing sacred 2. I dropped down another notch to 1163mhz.


I ran Heaven and Valley for ~3 hours each and then launched FC3 and crashed within 5 minutes. I have yet to find a game that crashes if FC3 is stable, it seems to be the hardest thing for these cards to run. Pull out a flamethrower and start a massive fire.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Just try Crysis 1 and get Crysis Benchmark tool and let it loop timedemo for 50 times if you pass that you are Really stable, everything else its just fake hope, another one is Far Cry 3 try to play it more then 30min.or so...
> 
> I was running 1163 in SLi on everything rock solid Valley for 2 hrs etc... but i had to bring down my clocks to 1136mhz in SLi for the above to be really stable.


Ok ok, since everyone really really wants me to be unstable, I will try it.














LOL! It's like everyone wants me to crash soooo much!

What do I need to download? Crysis benchmark tool 1.05? Just point me to what I need to downlaod since I don't want to install Crysis 1 just for that.


----------



## Levesque

Oups sorry for the double post, but I forgot the 280-335 BIOS. Just change the .txt to .rom.

nv280335.txt 229k .txt file


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Honestly I don't get what's going on, i've tried other peoples BIOS and had odd results that they don't have too. Those BIOS have a different vendor, so I would try reinstalling drivers and see if you get the 1150MHz @ 1.163v that I put into them. 1.212v isn't going to fry your card, but I find it nearly impossible to run at less than 80C without 80%+ fan, which to me is deafening loud. Also make sure you are not adjusting the core voltage, leave it at 0... it can throw the clocks completely off on those BIOS.
> 
> I'm back on stock BIOS because even at a forced 1.163v (max stock) voltage my card requires about 78% fan to stay below 80C versus 62% fan on stock BIOS with the "throttling". This is about twice as loud... and my valley benchmark goes from 73FPS to 70.9FPS. Those gains are not worth a 2x louder computer to me.
> I ran Heaven and Valley for ~3 hours each and then launched FC3 and crashed within 5 minutes. I have yet to find a game that crashes if FC3 is stable, it seems to be the hardest thing for these cards to run. Pull out a flamethrower and start a massive fire.


Lol yea for the first time my top card hit 80C. So the volts being that high only means a little hotter and louder? Ehh I can live with that lol. Oh and you mean reinstalling nvidia drivers? Sorry if that sounds stupid. Just wanna be sure.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I ran Heaven and Valley for ~3 hours each and then launched FC3 and crashed within 5 minutes. I have yet to find a game that crashes if FC3 is stable, it seems to be the hardest thing for these cards to run. Pull out a flamethrower and start a massive fire.


I have been telling this to people on OCN for days, nobody seems to listen for some reason








I just told Levesque too









I have also found old 3dmark06 test Canyon Flight to also be as good at testing OC as Far Cry 3- only difference is you dont have to play it, you can just leave your pc running it while you do other stuff.

It all comes down to whetever you like Far Cry 3 or not, if you like it, then test by playing it, if you dont like, loop Canyon


----------



## Murlocke

Has anyone figured out why Naennon's bios are the only BIOS that don't throttle for some people? I've matched his settings with EVGA bios, even downloaded the same vendor BIOS as him and edited them the exact same, but get throttling. What exactly did he do?

Basically, I want Naennon's bios with only a forced voltage on the P0 clocks, but I want P2 clocks to remain the same. I don't want to force a unneeded voltage in older games. There seems to be no way to reset the P2 voltage to 825-912 if it was already edited.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Lol yea for the first time my top card hit 80C. So the volts being that high only means a little hotter and louder? Ehh I can live with that lol. Oh and you mean reinstalling nvidia drivers? Sorry if that sounds stupid. Just wanna be sure.


Yeah i'd try reinstalling drivers and see if it fixes it. Seems like MSI is getting confused to me. I personally wouldn't run 1.212v on the stock cooler because I like to hear my game, not the computer.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Ok ok, since everyone really really wants me to be unstable, I will try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! It's like everyone wants me to crash soooo much!
> 
> What do I need to download? Crysis benchmark tool 1.05? Just point me to what I need to downlaod since I don't want to install Crysis 1 just for that.


unfortunately Crysis tool will not run without the actual game installed.

Just came back from 50 timedemos no crashes in Crysis as soon as i drop down 1 bin 12mv boom crash its really great tool to find your absolute stable OC.
Everything else is walk in the park


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Has anyone figured out why Naennon's bios are the only BIOS that don't throttle for some people? I've matched his settings with EVGA bios, even downloaded the same vendor BIOS as him and edited them the exact same, but get throttling. What exactly did he do?
> 
> Basically, I want Naennon's bios with only a forced voltage on the P0 clocks, but I want P2 clocks to remain the same. I don't want to force a unneeded voltage in older games. There seems to be no way to reset the P2 voltage to 825-912 if it was already edited.
> Yeah i'd try reinstalling drivers and see if it fixes it. Seems like MSI is getting confused to me. I personally wouldn't run 1.212v on the stock cooler because I like to hear my game, not the computer.


Ya, there is something special about that BIOS. I tried a 1.25 v bios and got mad throttling at a much lower overclock. I load up the naennon bios at a higher overclock at 1.212 v and its rock stable. I couldn't imagine such a small voltage change would make such a dramatic throttling issue. Anyone update naeennon bios to 1.25v and ill give her a whirl.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Why does my titan says Bus Interface: PCI-E 2.0x16 1.1? i have an i7 3820 and my motherboard has GEN3 speeds enabled...?


Because NVIDIA does not officially support PCIe 3.0 on X79. You can fix it using info here: http://1pcent.com/?p=257


----------



## Pauliesss

Heh, I am back on the stock BIOS too. Every modded BIOS I tried so far from this thread caused crashes and FPS instability in games for me.


----------



## Brannigans Law

So question for everybody with dual Titans. While playing crysis 3 with everything maxed out and MSAA x8 is it normal for frames to dip as low as 50ish? Every now and then my frames go up to 100. Never higher. Does the game have a cap limit?


----------



## gamingarena

Anyone else have problem with Precision X and SLi ? i have to use Afterburner since Precision X will not Overvolt one of my card just the primary card will get overvoltage...
Is there a fix or workaround for this since i much more prefer Precision X then afterburner.

I can use Precision X only if i force the Voltage with custom bios.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, there is something special about that BIOS. I tried a 1.25 v bios and got mad throttling at a much lower overclock. I load up the naennon bios at a higher overclock at 1.212 v and its rock stable. I couldn't imagine such a small voltage change would make such a dramatic throttling issue. Anyone update naeennon bios to 1.25v and ill give her a whirl.


There we go








All I actually upped where the max voltage and the p00 and p02 state voltage for the rest it is the same as the nvidia bios.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> So question for everybody with dual Titans. While playing crysis 3 with everything maxed out and MSAA x8 is it normal for frames to dip as low as 50ish? Every now and then my frames go up to 100. Never higher. Does the game have a cap limit?


if you are on 60hz screen try to V-sync it, it will stabilize your clocks and you will get constant 60FPS.
If you uncap it it will start using much more power and Crysis 3 is very Hungry game in no time you will hit TDP limit and the cards will start to throttle they can go as low as 975mhz or so depends how much you OC them and there is where you see FPS fluctuation.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Has anyone figured out why Naennon's bios are the only BIOS that don't throttle for some people? I've matched his settings with EVGA bios, even downloaded the same vendor BIOS as him and edited them the exact same, but get throttling. What exactly did he do?


I am on my 11th and final bios flash. I tried his bios, 1 other and 9 of my own. Increasing power limits from stock to 180 and 320 prevented throttling on tomb raider benchmark (stay at 1202 core) vs stock bios, but I still throttle on 3 of 4 fire strike tests, and still throttle on many of 26 heaven benchmark tests. I even increased power limits to 400 and 500, and got exact same score on heaven and fire strike, as power limits of 180/320, ie 180/320 seems to already equal/exceed the hard power limit that we cant change with limited bios editor.

My card is very leaky, still throttles from 1202 down to 1100 to 1180 as power draw increases in some benchmarks. My guess is your card is as leaky as mine, others consume less power and can do 1202 without exceeding the hard power limit which we cant change... at least my best guess after 11 workaround failures.

The other issue, which I agree with, is you cant alter the high end voltage. Anytime core gets into boost range, then P0 voltage appears irrelevant, since the max voltages that are greyed out/cant be changed.. kick in.

So I cant even resolve my throttling by decreasing P0 volts and locking core at 1150...cause it still pulls 1.21v from greyed out max chart and throttles.

That being said, I am happy with my 1202 core in most games, which will only throttle to 1100 to 1200 in demanding benchmarks and some games...though no throttling would be better.


----------



## Levesque

maarten. You know the naennon BIOS is ''special''. LOL









No matter what you will do, the naennon BIOS will always be different and special. It will even haunt you at night, you will see!!!









Even your girlfriend will tell you ''if you could be just a little bit more special like naennon... sigh''....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> maarten. You know the naennon BIOS is ''special''. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what you will do, the naennon BIOS will always be different and special. It will even haunt you at night, you will see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even your girlfriend will tell you ''if you could be just a little bit more special like naennon... sigh''....


"special"








I find it mind bogling that a bios that is a exact match still is said to be different however I and naennon have talked about this and it seems that the vendors actually got a slightly modified bios then the Nvidia ref bios which is the difference between those.
Now we're all of to using Nvidia vendor biosses it should be all good so yeah he was right on that (never had it before though 8xxx 9xxx 2xx 4xx 5xx)

If my girlfriend is gonna tell me I should be more "special" which I doubt she would, I'll find myself someone who is a little less childish #dating15YO's


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> if you are on 60hz screen try to V-sync it, it will stabilize your clocks and you will get constant 60FPS.
> If you uncap it it will start using much more power and Crysis 3 is very Hungry game in no time you will hit TDP limit and the cards will start to throttle they can go as low as 975mhz or so depends how much you OC them and there is where you see FPS fluctuation.


Forgot to say that my screen is 120Hz and 1080p. My cards have never throttled and always stay at 1150MHz. Just trying to see if its normal for frames to dip that low with everything on max. And about my frames never going higher than 100 was because ideally I would like to hit around 120 frames to take advantage of my screens refresh rate. Playing at 120 refresh rate is just so amazing lol.


----------



## Nemessss

you need 3 gtx titan to max out crysis 3 with a constant 60 fps with msaa*8 ant whithout micro stuttering


----------



## sk3tch

Hadn't had any boost weirdness until 314.21...just happened during BF3 MP. Tweaked my OC (up and down), voltage (up and down) - no change. Exited BF3 and tried Unigine Valley - same thing...primary GPU not boosting. Rebooted - fixed. Weird. Annoying. May be time to apply a user-modded BIOS...I have just been hesitant with on-air tri-SLI.


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> you need 3 gtx titan to max out crysis 3 with a constant 60 fps with msaa*8 ant whithout micro stuttering


So I pretty much reached my max with my dual Titans then? That's not that bad. I was a little worried I was doing something wrong and holding back my cards when it came to playing crysis 3 at max.


----------



## Difunto

If you want something that will make you crash... try resident evil 5, it just crashes on STOCK settings lol.
and on the Resident Evil 6 benchmark anything above 1163mhz will crash it for me atleast.


----------



## Difunto

If you want something that will make you crash... try resident evil 5, it just crashes on STOCK settings lol.
and on the Resident Evil 6 benchmark anything above 1163mhz will crash it for me atleast.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I personally don't give a flip about over clock stability. If its stable enough to get a score that's stable enough for me. These two cards are plenty for gaming at stock clocks...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> "special"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it mind bogling that a bios that is a exact match still is said to be different however I and naennon have talked about this and it seems that the vendors actually got a slightly modified bios then the Nvidia ref bios which is the difference between those.


I went back and loaded his again, with the card warning and beeping at me again.....hate loading different bios than mine since have to reload drivers then.

Though his does cause throttling on mine( pic below), I did get higher score, ie less throttling on fire strike despite same core. before as soon as I saw throttling, just assumed it would be same, ran only first test. My score on 8 different versions of my bios on fire strike at same core max of 1202, highest was 9940x2, 9939x1, and lower. On his was 10033, and his bios had throttling on only 2/4 tests vs 3/4 on mine even when I had duplicated his settings, except the greyed onces which cant change like boost table. And his throttling magnitude was less.

I am going to try raising power limits on his, and see if can completely eliminate throttling on mine...but yeah something is different with his bios and mine, something I cant edit. Maybe hard coded power limit higher on his?


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I personally don't give a flip about over clock stability. If its stable enough to get a score that's stable enough for me. These two cards are plenty for gaming at stock clocks...


Oh so you guys trying to get higher Benchmark scores, and all this time i wanted to make my system 1163mhz or more stable for 24/7 as i see people posting high OC speeds.

Now i guess i know that 90% of OC's reported here are probably good for just one or 2 run for Benchmark purposes only.

I feel better now, was thinking that i get bad cards or something since i can only be 100% stable and i mean 100% gaming 24/7 only at 1136mhz in SLi.( Crysis 1, Far Cry 3 etc...)

I can bench at 1202mhz or so but gaming it 's different story.

Im happy regardless i just want to game


----------



## opt33

WOOHOO! No more throttling. naennon's bios clearly has higher hard coded power limits. I edited his bios, changed the power limits even higher to 285K and 330K, and now fire strike increased to 10,232 and rock solid 1202 core whole time, even on my leaky power hungry card. I also changed his boost limit down to 1215, though completely irrelevant it just bothered my OCD, it is actually limited to 1202 by hist greyed out boost table.

Now to see if it will be stable at 1202, should be since havent crashed in 8+ hours of running benchmarks..though 3/4 of them throttled but never crashed, but will see.

THANKS NAENNON!!! REP+ when I can find your post.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yes sir, always be skeptical of claims that you read on the forums. It'll almost always lead you to believe that you got a bad cpu or video card.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I may need to try this Naennon bios I've heard so much about. Trying to get bench stable at 1202MHz but need some more volts...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> "special"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it mind bogling that a bios that is a exact match still is said to be different however I and naennon have talked about this and it seems that the vendors actually got a slightly modified bios then the Nvidia ref bios which is the difference between those.
> Now we're all of to using Nvidia vendor biosses it should be all good so yeah he was right on that (never had it before though 8xxx 9xxx 2xx 4xx 5xx)
> 
> If my girlfriend is gonna tell me I should be more "special" which I doubt she would, I'll find myself someone who is a little less childish #dating15YO's


Wait, so do you have a 1.25v bios based on the Naeenan one? That one had rock stable core and no throttling, just needs the bump up to 1.25v! Then we would be golden.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Don't know exactly but I would say 2 360 rads
> 
> I'm using 140 rads and discovered these fit in the 5'25 bay. (Check the exact size before buy)
> So in my phantom case I'm gonna put a 420 rad on top and under it another 280.
> 
> Or a 280 rad on top and 2 140 rads vertically in the 5'25 bay.
> There isn't much space left but enough for a dvd reader and a fan controller wich leave the bay almost empty behind it.
> 
> Does anybody consider universal gpu coolers?


A universal block is what I've been using, I gave up on full cover blocks a while ago. Much cheaper to just keep re-using universal with new gpus than buying full cover blocks every time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I personally don't give a flip about over clock stability. If its stable enough to get a score that's stable enough for me. These two cards are plenty for gaming at stock clocks...


Good point, for anyone looking at the clock/scores I get, my card is stable enough to pass the bench & get the score in the screenshot. No idea if it is stable enough to loop it a second time or not beyond that, I haven't gamed on it or stability tested it overclocked.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A universal block is what I've been using, I gave up on full cover blocks a while ago. Much cheaper to just keep re-using universal with new gpus than buying full cover blocks every time.


Thats never given you issues with vrm cooling? Even with a d-tek unisink the vrms on my GTX280 got really hot.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I went back and loaded his again, with the card warning and beeping at me again.....hate loading different bios than mine since have to reload drivers then.
> 
> Though his does cause throttling on mine( pic below), I did get higher score, ie less throttling on fire strike despite same core. before as soon as I saw throttling, just assumed it would be same, ran only first test. My score on 8 different versions of my bios on fire strike at same core max of 1202, highest was 9940x2, 9939x1, and lower. On his was 10033, and his bios had throttling on only 2/4 tests vs 3/4 on mine even when I had duplicated his settings, except the greyed onces which cant change like boost table. And his throttling magnitude was less.
> 
> I am going to try raising power limits on his, and see if can completely eliminate throttling on mine...but yeah something is different with his bios and mine, something I cant edit. Maybe hard coded power limit higher on his?


What vendor was the bios?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wait, so do you have a 1.25v bios based on the Naeenan one? That one had rock stable core and no throttling, just needs the bump up to 1.25v! Then we would be golden.


I have the Nvidia bios with 1.25V that is it


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Why does my titan says Bus Interface: PCI-E 2.0x16 1.1? i have an i7 3820 and my motherboard has GEN3 speeds enabled...?


With x79 you have to run a .exe that enables it. Maybe you already did that but I just thought I would let you know. For some reason it is not stock on x79. Just run this .exe and restart and then do the render test in gpuz and you will see 3.0.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats never given you issues with vrm cooling? Even with a d-tek unisink the vrms on my GTX280 got really hot.


I don't use cases, I just put ramsinks on the mosfets (I have a bunch cut to different sizes for various cards) & without a case, it's easy to just put in a case fan to cool them, never had VRM temp issues.(cases would make this more tricky). The memory is fine without heatsinks as long as the air around them keeps moving.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What vendor was the bios?


You should probably link that that post you made that showed step by step every change made in Naeenan's bios using kepler bios tweaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't use cases, I just put ramsinks on the mosfets (I have a bunch cut to different sizes for various cards) & without a case, it's easy to just put in a case fan to cool them, never had VRM temp issues.(cases would make this more tricky). The memory is fine without heatsinks as long as the air around them keeps moving.


I'm sure that you must be using some pretty high speed fans. Which I'm sure is great for benching.

I had an Antec 1200 with a 1250rpm yate mounted across from the vrms on the hdd cage and vrm temps still weren't all that great.

I did have good luck with those little enzotech sinks. I'm sure that those with a high speed fan over them would result in some good vrm temps.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> "special"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it mind bogling that a bios that is a exact match still is said to be different however I and naennon have talked about this and it seems that the vendors actually got a slightly modified bios then the Nvidia ref bios which is the difference between those.


wrong again dude...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Anyone else have problem with Precision X and SLi ? i have to use Afterburner since Precision X will not Overvolt one of my card just the primary card will get overvoltage...
> Is there a fix or workaround for this since i much more prefer Precision X then afterburner.
> 
> I can use Precision X only if i force the Voltage with custom bios.


I couldn't figure that out either but even if you are synched you have to overvolt each card separately. In the overvolt menu it says select gpu and just make sure you do each one. I couldn't figure out why one card was so much lower until I found this.


----------



## strong island 1

I spent hours last night trying to run 3dmark fire strike in SLI and my score was so low and I could barely run the benchmark. If I disabled SLI I would get a good score but if I enabled it I would get less than even one cards score.

There is a microsoft update that caused this. I uninstalled the update and everything was perfect.

If anyone is having trouble running 3dmark fire strike in sli then let me know and I will find the update name.

I really thought my cards were broken, I tried everything and then finally found out it was the update.


----------



## JKDC

If you edit the boost limit down to the boost clock can you disable boost and clock it manually? Then just up the power limit and we can clock it like the old days?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> wrong again dude...


Naennon any way to get a 1.25v version of your magical non throttling bios?


----------



## Naennon

ask maarten to edit it


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ask maarten to edit it


I am really intrigued, could you share what did you do to the bios so that it doesnt throttle, when users have reported that using same settings, but their own bios they have read from their cards still throttle ???


----------



## Naennon

at first:

my original Gigabyte BIOS is working @ 1202 with 1.185 VCore and 1700 VMEM without ANY throtteling
i just raised 100% power to 285watts and gave me 105% or so for 300watts
(look at driver settings, nvidia 3d settings > prefer maximum power - not that adaptive bull****)
remember: the overall powerlimit is 300watts and will always be 300watts

and no i can not and will not share the modifications done to that bios
feel free to pm me and give me some time to answer and to translate it first


----------



## 8 Pack

Guys could someone linknthe 1.25v and higher power rating bios please so I can try.

thanks


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8 Pack*
> 
> Guys could someone linknthe 1.25v and higher power rating bios please so I can try.
> 
> thanks


I've been trying to aggregate all of the BIOS posted so far (with references/links to the original creators and posts) here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277.

Everyone - feel free to let me know if there are any inaccuracies/etc.


----------



## HuaxShin

from donanimhaber

-Fan speed can reach up to 100%

-Max boost was up to 1400MHz

-Def. was 300W power limit (100%)

-Max voltage can reach up to 1.25 V (1.212 mv v +37) (v +37 mv default was 1.175 in)

Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?kh7ew52u3ckq4ki


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I am really intrigued, could you share what did you do to the bios so that it doesnt throttle, when users have reported that using same settings, but their own bios they have read from their cards still throttle ???


Whatever is different in his bios, the kepler bios tweaker doesnt have the means to edit/see it.

But no question his bios is clearly different.

I am just glad I can use whatever setting I want now, and no more throttling. playing far cry 3 for a while, benching fire strike, heaven, all rock solid at 1202.... my bios despite same kepler visible settings was throttling badly at several points in all three of those.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> You should probably link that that post you made that showed step by step every change made in Naeenan's bios using kepler bios tweaker.
> I'm sure that you must be using some pretty high speed fans. Which I'm sure is great for benching.
> 
> I had an Antec 1200 with a 1250rpm yate mounted across from the vrms on the hdd cage and vrm temps still weren't all that great.
> 
> I did have good luck with those little enzotech sinks. I'm sure that those with a high speed fan over them would result in some good vrm temps.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3760
The top post says it all next put it in a hex editor and compare it will be a 100% match

nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file

That is the Nvida bios with 1.25V the reason it gives worse results is because it simply lays far beyond everybody's sweet spot.
Most ppl tend to think more voltage = more clock potential and this is rarely the case especially for gpu chips.

Also this http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3750
In the middle of the page it are 9 steps which can be done with the KBE 1.25 the bios can be pulled from techpowerup's VGA bios database.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> at first:
> 
> my original Gigabyte BIOS is working @ 1202 with 1.185 VCore and 1700 VMEM without ANY throtteling
> i just raised 100% power to 285watts and gave me 105% or so for 300watts
> (look at driver settings, nvidia 3d settings > prefer maximum power - not that adaptive bull****)
> remember: the overall powerlimit is 300watts and will always be 300watts
> 
> and no i can not and will not share the modifications done to that bios
> feel free to pm me and give me some time to answer and to translate it first


Yes people have been increasing DEF 100% power even to 300w and reported it still throttling, while yours doesnt








Can you atleats confirm you changed some settings which is not posible to change with Kepler Bios Tweaker ???
I dont see other explanation....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Yes people have been increasing DEF 100% power even to 300w and reported it still throttling, while yours doesnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you atleats confirm you changed some settings which is not posible to change with Kepler Bios Tweaker ???
> I dont see other explanation....


Maybe the Gigabyte BIOS is different somehow from the other BIOS's and that is the reason?


----------



## Naennon

there are some changes that cannot be done with kepler bios tweaker
thats right


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So then Naennon's BIOS has been unique all along. Makes sense to me considering how many people have stated that only his BIOS prevents the throttling...


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Oh so you guys trying to get higher Benchmark scores, and all this time i wanted to make my system 1163mhz or more stable for 24/7 as i see people posting high OC speeds.
> 
> Now i guess i know that 90% of OC's reported here are probably good for just one or 2 run for Benchmark purposes only.
> 
> I feel better now, was thinking that i get bad cards or something since i can only be 100% stable and i mean 100% gaming 24/7 only at 1136mhz in SLi.( Crysis 1, Far Cry 3 etc...)
> 
> I can bench at 1202mhz or so but gaming it 's different story.
> 
> Im happy regardless i just want to game


Are both of your cards running at the same 1136mhz in SLI? I have one at 1167mhz using 1.200v and the other is at 1137mhz and uses 1.187mhz...this particular card even in non-sli never broke past 1.187v.

And yes, a lot of the folks here are trying to get the highest clock for benchmarking only...this is OCN afterall. Personally, I do like to get a high score and on that Valley Benchmark thread I would rank at around #20 with my SLI cards, but my OC is a 24/7 gaming OC. I can push them a bit farther for just a high score, but don't feel the need for that because I prefer just to find a rock solid OC that is good for anything. Perhaps, I may go for a higher ranking just for the hell of it, but that is not my motivation.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I was getting only 1137MHz and 1.150V out of my second card and couldn't figure out why until I realized you had to up the voltage for each card individually in Precision.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3760
> The top post says it all next put it in a hex editor and compare it will be a 100% match
> 
> nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> That is the Nvida bios with 1.25V the reason it gives worse results is because it simply lays far beyond everybody's sweet spot.
> Most ppl tend to think more voltage = more clock potential and this is rarely the case especially for gpu chips.
> 
> Also this http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3750
> In the middle of the page it are 9 steps which can be done with the KBE 1.25 the bios can be pulled from techpowerup's VGA bios database.


Hm, I would have to disagree. My 680's and 7970's absolutely loved 1.35+v for higher core clocks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Me too. My Sapphire 7970's needed 1.381V in Trixx for max OC...


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3760
> The top post says it all next put it in a hex editor and compare it will be a 100% match
> 
> nvidia1250(1).zip 229k .zip file
> 
> That is the Nvida bios with 1.25V the reason it gives worse results is because it simply lays far beyond everybody's sweet spot.
> Most ppl tend to think more voltage = more clock potential and this is rarely the case especially for gpu chips.
> 
> Also this http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3750
> In the middle of the page it are 9 steps which can be done with the KBE 1.25 the bios can be pulled from techpowerup's VGA bios database.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I would have to disagree. My 680's and 7970's absolutely loved 1.35+v for higher core clocks.
Click to expand...

My 680 lightning wouldn't take anything over 1.3 volts. 1.35 would instant throttle down to unacceptable fps.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FtW 420

Same, in most cases higher voltage = better clocks,in general but there are exceptions. Titan seems to be an exception so far, & my better 7970 was a bit weird. I could do 1300 air cooled at 1.256V, but had to lower clocks to run with any higher voltage while air cooled. Water or better cooling clocks & voltage could keep cranking.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Alatar could we get a consolidation of the different bios out there on the first post? Just a list of links maybe and what they are? It would be much easier for us than searching the thread each time for what we're looking for


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I was getting only 1137MHz and 1.150V out of my second card and couldn't figure out why until I realized you had to up the voltage for each card individually in Precision.


Is Precision giving you good voltages on both cards. On my card that I have that only goes to 1.187v on it's own, when switching to SLI, this card was only getting 1.160v regardless if I had the setting set to the max for voltages. This only happens when in SLI. I also tried applying voltages alone to this GPU but it still would only feed it 1.160v. I switched to Afterburner and it went back to using 1.187v.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Has anyone figured out why Naennon's bios are the only BIOS that don't throttle for some people? I've matched his settings with EVGA bios, even downloaded the same vendor BIOS as him and edited them the exact same, but get throttling. What exactly did he do?


I asked that question previously because I mirrored his settings as well with the stock SC bios and it didn't act the same.

Being an Nvidia bios, it would have been the one shipped with the cards given to review sites. Those sites that tested also reported no throttling.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Alatar could we get a consolidation of the different bios out there on the first post? Just a list of links maybe and what they are? It would be much easier for us than searching the thread each time for what we're looking for


+1


----------



## carlhil2

I edited the naennon bios here,....,......and, here,.....,......i can push 1202 stable, depnding on memery overclock, stable, in Heaven and Valley, my sweet spot is 1176, although i play games at stock core, 250 on the ram, everything stays locked!


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I was getting only 1137MHz and 1.150V out of my second card and couldn't figure out why until I realized you had to up the voltage for each card individually in Precision.


Not if you have sync on...


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Not if you have sync on...


I've noticed for me at least even with sync on, the voltage doesn't link, and that i need to do it for both.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I've noticed for me at least even with sync on, the voltage doesn't link, and that i need to do it for both.


Weird. I guess I could be wrong - but after seeing his post I went and cycled through my three cards - all had their voltage maxed just like the first one.

You do seem to have to re-do the voltage settings at every reboot...despite your other settings saving...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Naennon; I appreciate all your work. Are you able to post the original stock BIOS you have based your mods on so I can check if that alone eliminates throttle on my EVGA SC?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKDC*
> 
> If you edit the boost limit down to the boost clock can you disable boost and clock it manually? Then just up the power limit and we can clock it like the old days?


We could rewrite the boost table to the exact same speed for every entry -- say, everything above 836.5 gets changed to 836.5 -- then your core offset + 836.5 would be the absolute core MHz ... but I think I saw in the 1.25V post where even as clock goes up, the utilization goes down ... smells like software throttling at that point.


----------



## carlhil2

Has anyone else done any benching with DP enabled? pretty interesting!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Naennon; I appreciate all your work. Are you able to post the original stock BIOS you have based your mods on so I can check if that alone eliminates throttle on my EVGA SC?


I was just thinking about this too.


----------



## Creator

Finally up and running under water. It didn't help out my overclock much, as expected comparing experience from the GTX 600s. The core clock is pretty much the same (1215mhz max stable at 1.212v) but I think it helped out my memory slightly. On air I remember seeing artifacts at +750mhz. I didn't see any at +750mhz recently, but I did see a few at +800mhz. I'm amazed at how far the memory can go. Titan already has a huge bandwidth bump over the GTX 680, but even more so with these really high memory clocks.

Important to note : without a fan, I'm running what feels like 6-7% less TDP pretty much constantly under load now. So the 115% bios is perfect as I'm barely breaking 110% at 1202/7000 - my now 24/7 3D clocks. My highest score running Valley is now 79.4fps at 1228/3750. However 1228mhz is an unstable clock for me as I do lose display driver. Looks like to hit that magical 80fps, I'd have to go higher than 1.212v.

Love this card and love not hearing 85% fan anymore either.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wish I could hit 1202 with mine in SLI. Really need to try out that 1.212V BIOS...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Is anyone else having a problem with nvidia inspector causing your card to stay throttled until you reboot the pc?

I don't have problems with throttling anymore but as soon as I open nvidia inspector my card stays at just over 900mhz until I reboot my pc. Its annoying I love nvidia inspector so I use it quite a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I was just thinking about this too.


Its the Nvidia bios on techpowerup.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with nvidia inspector causing your card to stay throttled until you reboot the pc?
> 
> I don't have problems with throttling anymore but as soon as I open nvidia inspector my card stays at just over 900mhz until I reboot my pc. Its annoying I love nvidia inspector so I use it quite a bit.
> Its the Nvidia bios on techpowerup.


Yes , I've noticed this as well. There's an easy fix though: close nvidia inspector when you're done, and then close your overclocking software FULLY (I use afterburner.). Then re-load the OC software - make sure it doesn't just minimize to system tray, make sure it exits and then reload it. Clocks will return to normal, at least they do for me.

I agree with you about nvidia inspector, it's pretty much my favorite thing ever for tweaking image quality.....I use it all the time. I also think the 314.21 beta driver fixes this behavior with nvidia inspector, but I have to double check to be sure.


----------



## damstr

I think the max I can run in SLI is like 1134mhz. I ran my first card at 1176mhz by itself fine so its probably my second cards thats holding me back. Luckily I'm selling it! Only need one anyway. haha


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can run both at 1163MHz but that's about it at 1.2V I think. Getting hard crashes at anything higher. The water completely cured throttling though as there is absolutely none now. Just need more volts for 1202MHz...


----------



## emett

Loving my Titans!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody using 314.21 Beta? Any good for Titans?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anybody using 314.21 Beta? Any good for Titans?


They're great. The only change AFAIK is massive improvements to Tomb Raider.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can run both at 1163MHz but that's about it at 1.2V I think. Getting hard crashes at anything higher. The water completely cured throttling though as there is absolutely none now. Just need more volts for 1202MHz...


So basically it's a heat issue for the throttling? There should be some way around it....

As for the driver update, I'm on it, but I don't really notice any improvements outside of Tomb Raider (average FPS jumped about 15)


----------



## mbreslin

I got a bunch of pms asking to show the underside of the ek backplates sorry about not getting back to anyone. Immediately after posting the pic I tore down my loop and so I don't have any additional pics.

I have both titans under water with ek blocks/backplates now. I saw a lot of discussion about different sli bridges and so on but nobody ever mentions d-plugs, is it not a good option? It seemed to work fine for me for a couple years so I stuck it on there again now:



Edit: max temps 34c, before when I had only 1 on water and forgot to put tim on the gpu: max 65c

Big difference


----------



## mlambert890

Had an interesting problem and a successful sledgehammer solution so I thought I'd share. In trying to normalize my uneven tri-sli (2 EVGA SC, 1 EVGA standard) at a common boost clock, I discovered that my primary card had actually stopped returning to its base clock and utilization was no longer reporting correctly in GPU-Z or in EVGA Precision. The problem persisted through a reboot and any combination of both driver (adaptive vs perf) and OC settings (linked, unlinked etc)

The fan was getting annoying so I decided to wing it and install the beta drivers. Poof, like magic, the 314.21 beta installed perfectly (Windows 8 64 bit) and returned everything to normal. As a bonus, the 3rd card now responds as expected to the offset and all 3 cards are running well at 1100Mhz boost. I also noticed that they are cycling way down to 324Mhz sitting in the GUI as well whereas under 314.09 they would only cycle down to the base clock.

Don't know if this was unique to my configuration and if something had gone wrong along the way (seems unlikely since this was a new, clean, Windows 8 install), but figured in case someone else ran into something similar they'd know they weren't crazy!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I got a bunch of pms asking to show the underside of the ek backplates sorry about not getting back to anyone. Immediately after posting the pic I tore down my loop and so I don't have any additional pics.
> 
> I have both titans under water with ek blocks/backplates now. I saw a lot of discussion about different sli bridges and so on but nobody ever mentions d-plugs, is it not a good option? It seemed to work fine for me for a couple years so I stuck it on there again now:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: max temps 34c, before when I had only 1 on water and forgot to put tim on the gpu: max 65c
> 
> Big difference


Same blocks here and I'm getting up to 40C at max OC and load. I've also got a 3960X at 5GHz too so that adds some heat to my water. What's your water temp?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Same blocks here and I'm getting up to 40C at max OC and load. I've also got a 3960X at 5GHz too so that adds some heat to my water. What's your water temp?


I don't have a temp sensor/flow meter never seemed to need one. I've always just thrown plenty of rad+fans at the problem. The two titans have two 360s with push/pulls and my 980x gets a 480+push/pulls all by itself.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I see. I have a 560 and a 240...


----------



## CryptiK

both of you have lots of rads









Hey do the EK backplates have ram thermal pads to help cool the ram on the back of the card?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> both of you have lots of rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey do the EK backplates have ram thermal pads to help cool the ram on the back of the card?


Yeah.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Are both of your cards running at the same 1136mhz in SLI? I have one at 1167mhz using 1.200v and the other is at 1137mhz and uses 1.187mhz...this particular card even in non-sli never broke past 1.187v.
> 
> And yes, a lot of the folks here are trying to get the highest clock for benchmarking only...this is OCN afterall. Personally, I do like to get a high score and on that Valley Benchmark thread I would rank at around #20 with my SLI cards, but my OC is a 24/7 gaming OC. I can push them a bit farther for just a high score, but don't feel the need for that because I prefer just to find a rock solid OC that is good for anything. Perhaps, I may go for a higher ranking just for the hell of it, but that is not my motivation.


My both cards do the same as yours one is 1.187v at 1137mhz and one is 1.20v at 1187mhz but i sync then both at 1137mhz. 1.187v for every day use


----------



## SAN-NAS

Could someone report if they see a difference with IE and Chrome? It wants to run at the base clock of 836mhz, which kicks my voltage up to 1.175v. IE does not do this. Of course Im on a custom bios too, might try the stock tomorrow but wanted to see if anyone else has seen this.

So far I really like the volts to be set at 1.175v fixed for 3d. With BF3 running for 2hrs my temps got up to 71c but mainly stayed around 68c, fan is 1:1, 6200m, and core is 1150mhz. Core jumped to 1163mhz a few times. Not too bad! Im really liking this card more and more. With some driver updates, this could be even better.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Could someone report if they see a difference with IE and Chrome? It wants to run at the base clock of 836mhz, which kicks my voltage up to 1.175v. IE does not do this. Of course Im on a custom bios too, might try the stock tomorrow but wanted to see if anyone else has seen this.
> 
> So far I really like the volts to be set at 1.175v fixed for 3d. With BF3 running for 2hrs my temps got up to 71c but mainly stayed around 68c, fan is 1:1, 6200m, and core is 1150mhz. Core jumped to 1163mhz a few times. Not too bad! Im really liking this card more and more. With some driver updates, this could be even better.


Chrome has hardware acceleration... disable and you are ok


----------



## Renairy

*Wanna see your Titan OC crumble?*
Truth be said..... your cards are *not stable* until you bench on *3dmark06* and pass the *canyon* scene.

Loop it 3 times on that scene. But most OC's will fail on the 1st run.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I got a bunch of pms asking to show the underside of the ek backplates sorry about not getting back to anyone. Immediately after posting the pic I tore down my loop and so I don't have any additional pics.
> 
> I have both titans under water with ek blocks/backplates now. I saw a lot of discussion about different sli bridges and so on but nobody ever mentions d-plugs, is it not a good option? It seemed to work fine for me for a couple years so I stuck it on there again now:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: max temps 34c, before when I had only 1 on water and forgot to put tim on the gpu: max 65c
> 
> Big difference


You have those cards in slots one & two?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Chrome has hardware acceleration... disable and you are ok


Thanks man! +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *Wanna see your Titan OC crumble?*
> Truth be said..... your cards are *not stable* until you bench on *3dmark06* and pass the *canyon* scene.
> 
> Loop it 3 times on that scene. But most OC's will fail on the 1st run.


1 loop no problem at 1150mhz, 1.175v: HDR1 - Canyon Flight 229.285079956 FPS

Id do more, but dont want to buy it since it seems so console like now lol.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *Wanna see your Titan OC crumble?*
> Truth be said..... your cards are *not stable* until you bench on *3dmark06* and pass the *canyon* scene.
> 
> Loop it 3 times on that scene. But most OC's will fail on the 1st run.


I have been telling that for days now !
Did you read my posts, or you also on your own found this









I even made a thread about it, but it didnt really "catch on"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363075/you-think-your-gpu-oc-is-stable-i-dare-you-to-run-this


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Thanks man! +rep
> 1 loop no problem at 1150mhz, 1.175v: HDR1 - Canyon Flight 229.285079956 FPS
> 
> Id do more, but dont want to buy it since it seems so console like now lol.


Look at my thread, trust me it is best way to test OC.

Some people simply dont care about OC stability, because they say its not CPU who cares if its stable, well I disagree









If you are one of the people who do care, you should buy it, its only $10, because you do need to loop it, just one run is not enough.

I would suggest more then just 3 loops though, I mainly leave it looping for atleast an hour, and when I come back, if everything is still ok and its still running, I consider my card stable


----------



## Naennon

that is not a test for oc stability in any way lol
your titan-oc crashes because the card is downclocking as it has nearly zero load to handle...

3dmark fire strike demo, crysis 3 and heaven 4.0 are the best benches to test stabilty not that 6 years old crappy bench

and if your are looking for some artifacts: run 3dmark 11 first test - don't be surprised


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> that is not a test for oc stability in any way lol
> your titan-oc crashes because the card is downclocking as it has nearly zero load to handle...
> 
> 3dmark fire strike demo, crysis 3 and heaven 4.0 are the best benches to test stabilty not that 6 years old crappy bench
> 
> and if your are looking for some artifacts: run 3dmark 11 first test - don't be surprised


I dont know about Titan, but for every other gpu card in existance ( amd or nvidia ) it is best way to test overclock.
And why would a card crash because it downclocks ?
That makes no sense.
And also there is settings you can change, if your card load it so low it starts to downclock-just increase resolution and AA.

You certanly are not at all correct about either fire strike, crysis 3 or heaven 4.0.

I could play/loop these tests for HOURS on my card on settings which make Canyon fails within 5 minutes ( CTD )

Only other application which is comparable to this, when it comes to testing your OC stability, is Far Cry 3.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *Wanna see your Titan OC crumble?*
> Truth be said..... your cards are *not stable* until you bench on *3dmark06* and pass the *canyon* scene.
> 
> Loop it 3 times on that scene. But most OC's will fail on the 1st run.


You mean crysis 3 maxed. That is the ultimate overclock killer


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You mean crysis 3 maxed. That is the ultimate overclock killer


Its not atleast on 660 gtx...
I could run Crysis 3 maxed ( with SMAA 2x ) for hours on settings where Far Cry 3 would fail within an hour
Canyon would fail on these settings within 15 minutes


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I dont know about Titan, but for every other gpu card in existance ( amd or nvidia ) it is best way to test overclock.
> And why would a card crash because it downclocks ?
> That makes no sense.


downclocking > downvolting > next scene power needed > crash

u need to lern much more about boost 2.0

canyon test ist nothing

my card is 1202 stable in all situations and this canyon test i can run 100 times at 1241 coreclock - no problems


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> that is not a test for oc stability in any way lol
> your titan-oc crashes because the card is downclocking as it has nearly zero load to handle...
> 
> 3dmark fire strike demo, crysis 3 and heaven 4.0 are the best benches to test stabilty not that 6 years old crappy bench
> 
> and if your are looking for some artifacts: run 3dmark 11 first test - don't be surprised


I believe you need to stop attempting to turn your opinion into fact. What you state makes little to no sense.
I was 100% stable on Heaven 4.0 & Valley & Crysis 3.
yet i crash in blops2 ?
and 3D mark06 canyon.
Dropped OC 25Mhz.
Now i pass in everything.


----------



## Phishy714

So I am really close to adding my Titan to my current H220's water loop. This would mean that my 2500k @ 4.5ghz (eventually switching to haswell) will be in the same 240 rad as the TItan.

Do you guys think I need to add another rad in there somewhere? Was thinking of just adding a 140 rad to the equation, but wasn't sure if it is necessary. What do you guys think? I am currently on the Define Arc Midi R2.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Yes , I've noticed this as well. There's an easy fix though: close nvidia inspector when you're done, and then close your overclocking software FULLY (I use afterburner.). Then re-load the OC software - make sure it doesn't just minimize to system tray, make sure it exits and then reload it. Clocks will return to normal, at least they do for me.
> 
> I agree with you about nvidia inspector, it's pretty much my favorite thing ever for tweaking image quality.....I use it all the time. I also think the 314.21 beta driver fixes this behavior with nvidia inspector, but I have to double check to be sure.


Thanks for the tip, sadly it didn't work for me. Its also still an issue with 314.21 for me.

Yeah, that program is great. SGSSAA is the s.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> With x79 you have to run a .exe that enables it. Maybe you already did that but I just thought I would let you know. For some reason it is not stock on x79. Just run this .exe and restart and then do the render test in gpuz and you will see 3.0.
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform


I had to use this to enable 3.0 on my Rampage IV Extreme
I ran the render(gpuz) test because some mb go to 2.0 when not in full use, come to find out it stayed at 2.0(while running the program)
Ran the patch and now I am at 3.0 with no problems


----------



## Remij

Is anyone else getting green pixel artifacts in 3dmark06 on their Titans?

I had it oc'd slightly

+77 gpu
+72 mem

and ran 3dmark06 for the first time with it and I get green artifacts...

I revert back to stock, and green artifacts...

I go

-53 gpu
-158 mem

and I still get them... ***? I play games like Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider without any artifacts or problems at all.. and the other 3dmarks don't show artifacts.

hmmm


----------



## PatrickCrowely

The thing with Titan is. You have to find your cards sweet spot. +150 & +150 may not be faster than +140 & +100. The 140/100 will run constant @ 1187 stable, while the 150/150 will top out @1202 where it will only run that speed for a few seconds & dip mostly in the 1137 range, cause it's OVER overclocking your cards you may say......


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> So I am really close to adding my Titan to my current H220's water loop. This would mean that my 2500k @ 4.5ghz (eventually switching to haswell) will be in the same 240 rad as the TItan.
> 
> Do you guys think I need to add another rad in there somewhere? Was thinking of just adding a 140 rad to the equation, but wasn't sure if it is necessary. What do you guys think? I am currently on the Define Arc Midi R2.


That's a lot of heat for 240mm worth of cooling space. If you intend to overclock your GPU you will hit as much as 285W from that, plus another say 140 to be generous for the CPU and you're looking at 400 and a bit. I'd definitely add the 140mm if you want to keep your temps down and fans relatively quiet.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> That's a lot of heat for 240mm worth of cooling space. If you intend to overclock your GPU you will hit as much as 285W from that, plus another say 140 to be generous for the CPU and you're looking at 400 and a bit. I'd definitely add the 140mm if you want to keep your temps down and fans relatively quiet.


He is completely right however if you don't care how high the delta gets as long as it stays below air cooling you could stay with this.
Rule of thumb for a 15 degree water delta is one 120mm rad per 150W (in reality it comes down to many many factors ambient temp, radiator thickness, radiator material, radiator resistance, flow rate, fan speed)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> The thing with Titan is. You have to find your cards sweet spot. +150 & +150 may not be faster than +140 & +100. The 140/100 will run constant @ 1187 stable, while the 150/150 will top out @1202 where it will only run that speed for a few seconds & dip mostly in the 1137 range, cause it's OVER overclocking your cards you may say......


Which is why I started with naennon's bios, then edited to my own liking....no throttling. btw mine would throttle even at 1100 core prior to using his, now I dont get throttling even at 1250 core.

@Remij, im not getting any green artifacts in 3dmark 6. Just ran it 4x through on my 1202core setting since some were saying it is a good stability test...I had no problems/artifacts. The canyon test has my gpu usage at 60-75% range and rest of 3dmark 6 test more in 40-50% range vs others keeping at 90+ plus. I was going to say that canyon is not that great of a stability test based on gpu usage... but the canyon test did just nail my 1254 core +200 mem at 10 seconds into canyon test, both times I ran it. I can bench heaven and tomb raider all day with 1254 core +200 mem, and I get through fire strike about 3 out of 4 times at 1254 core/+200 mem. Dont know if canyon test is better than looping fire strike, but seems pretty efficient at catching my unstable 1254 core/+200 mem.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Which is why I started with naennon's bios, then edited to my own liking....no throttling. btw mine would throttle even at 1100 core prior to using his, now I dont get throttling even at 1250 core.
> 
> @Remij, im not getting any green artifacts in 3dmark 6. Just ran it 4x through on my 1202core setting since some were saying it is a good stability test...I had no problems/artifacts. The canyon test has my gpu usage at 60-75% range and rest of 3dmark 6 test more in 40-50% range vs others keeping at 90+ plus. I was going to say that canyon is not that great of a stability test based on gpu usage... but the canyon test did just nail my 1254 core +200 mem at 10 seconds into canyon test, both times I ran it. I can bench heaven and tomb raider all day with 1254 core +200 mem, and I get through fire strike about 3 out of 4 times at 1254 core/+200 mem. Dont know if canyon test is better than looping fire strike, but seems pretty efficient at catching my unstable 1254 core/+200 mem.


Would you mind detailing what you did with the Naennon bios? Also are you on air or water? Would you mind putting up your modded bios? Sorry for the assault of questions, just very interested in what settings you used to get that stable.


----------



## Wolferin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Is anyone else getting green pixel artifacts in 3dmark06 on their Titans?
> 
> I had it oc'd slightly
> 
> +77 gpu
> +72 mem
> 
> and ran 3dmark06 for the first time with it and I get green artifacts...
> 
> I revert back to stock, and green artifacts...
> 
> I go
> 
> -53 gpu
> -158 mem
> 
> and I still get them... ***? I play games like Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider without any artifacts or problems at all.. and the other 3dmarks don't show artifacts.
> 
> hmmm


I have the same Problem, also with 3D Mark 11! Very strange, whats going on there? Only 3DMark 11 show green artifacts, with 3DMark 13 there is no green artifacts! I can Play all games with +300, no Problem at all.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> I have the same Problem, also with 3D Mark 11! Very strange, whats going on there? Only 3DMark 11 show green artifacts, with 3DMark 13 there is no green artifacts! I can Play all games with +300, no Problem at all.


Well, after a bit more testing I can confirm that it seems to be limited to 4:3 pixel resolutions.

1024x768 and 1280x1024 do it in 3dmark05 and 06, and games, I haven't tried 11 or vantage yet.

I always just ran the stock benchmark... after trying other resolutions, the artifacts are gone completely. 2560x1600 doesn't even show any artifacts.

It's weird. As I said, I severely downclocked the card just to be sure and there are still artifacts(the same amount) at those resolutions.

Any insight?

I'm gonna do a bit more testing.

Might be worth noting that I'm on the latest 314.21 betas.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> downclocking > downvolting > next scene power needed > crash
> 
> u need to lern much more about boost 2.0
> 
> canyon test ist nothing
> 
> my card is 1202 stable in all situations and this canyon test i can run 100 times at 1241 coreclock - no problems


Since Titan is very powerful card, its quite posible that it downclocks.
Of course you cant posibly test the OC stability when it downclocks.
Did you try increasing resolution and AA so it doesnt downlclock ?
Maybe even custom res is required, but properly tested, belive me Canyon is best way to test OC


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> @Remij, im not getting any green artifacts in 3dmark 6. Just ran it 4x through on my 1202core setting since some were saying it is a good stability test...I had no problems/artifacts. The canyon test has my gpu usage at 60-75% range and rest of 3dmark 6 test more in 40-50% range vs others keeping at 90+ plus. I was going to say that canyon is not that great of a stability test based on gpu usage... but the canyon test did just nail my 1254 core +200 mem at 10 seconds into canyon test, both times I ran it. I can bench heaven and tomb raider all day with 1254 core +200 mem, and I get through fire strike about 3 out of 4 times at 1254 core/+200 mem. Dont know if canyon test is better than looping fire strike, but seems pretty efficient at catching my unstable 1254 core/+200 mem.


I am not even getting 99% through entire Canyon on my gtx 660 yet it doesnt metter, it still crashes on unstable OC.
It really is great way to test, I would suggest people with Titans atleast jack up AA and resolution, so your card doesnt downclocks.

As for green arttifacts, I am only getting it when I push my memory to far.. ( also only on Canyon )
No artifacts of any kind on stock or stable OC


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Would you mind detailing what you did with the Naennon bios? Also are you on air or water? Would you mind putting up your modded bios? Sorry for the assault of questions, just very interested in what settings you used to get that stable.


Never ran mine on air, have EK wb with backplate. my gpu temps typically 35c at load.

Naenons (or edits with it) is the only bios that has some setting that you cant see/change in kepler bios tweaker, that has the potential to completely prevent throttling. My card is leakier more power hungry than his, so I just had to increase kepler visible power limits a little further. Other changes I made were to satisfy my OCD.

The bios isnt going to change any stability or instability you have....just increase power limits before throttling, which should eliminate it in any normal power draw benchmarking.

sk3tch has made a page with all bioses, and info you need: http://1pcent.com/?p=277

best thing to do is go there, download kepler editor, and read some of the bioses, wont take long.

naenons is 121gb115. (changes I made are circled in red.)

Only change I made that mattered for me, I had to increase the default power limits from his 260,000 to my 285,000 to eliminate rest of my throttling..

Other changes I made for my OCD.
1) increase boost clock to 928, I bought SC series, with higher boost clock so I increased it back to my stock value. Does it matter....no. all that matters is boost limit, but it bothered my OCD
2) used slider to decrease boost limit back to 1202....does that matter, again no, already limited to 1202 by boost table on another tab...but again, the OCD
3) increased max mw to 310,000. If I understood naenons post correctly, cant go past 300,000, so that was a meaningless change, just my OCD isnt bad enough to go change that back.

btw...if you do use his bios, when you flash, nvflash will whine about image difference, and your card will beep at you, then you will have to reload your drivers after you turn off computer, and then turn it back on.

Other than that your on your own at your own risk


----------



## Alatar

What's the highest voltage BIOS at the moment? What's the highest volt/power one that doesn't usually throttle?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Alatar could we get a consolidation of the different bios out there on the first post? Just a list of links maybe and what they are? It would be much easier for us than searching the thread each time for what we're looking for


A bit of a late reply but yes, you can get that. Unfortunately I just have way too much studies to do at the moment but I promise that I'll try and do it next week. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Never ran mine on air, have EK wb with backplate. my gpu temps typically 35c at load.
> 
> Naenons (or edits with it) is the only bios that has some setting that you cant see/change in kepler bios tweaker, that has the potential to completely prevent throttling. My card is leakier more power hungry than his, so I just had to increase kepler visible power limits a little further. Other changes I made were to satisfy my OCD.
> 
> The bios isnt going to change any stability or instability you have....just increase power limits before throttling, which should eliminate it in any normal power draw benchmarking.
> 
> sk3tch has made a page with all bioses, and info you need: http://1pcent.com/?p=277
> 
> best thing to do is go there, download kepler editor, and read some of the bioses, wont take long.
> 
> naenons is 121gb115. (changes I made are circled in red.)
> 
> Only change I made that mattered for me, I had to increase the default power limits from his 260,000 to my 285,000 to eliminate rest of my throttling..
> 
> Other changes I made for my OCD.
> 1) increase boost clock to 928, I bought SC series, with higher boost clock so I increased it back to my stock value. Does it matter....no. all that matters is boost limit, but it bothered my OCD
> 2) used slider to decrease boost limit back to 1202....does that matter, again no, already limited to 1202 by boost table on another tab...but again, the OCD
> 3) increased max mw to 310,000. If I understood naenons post correctly, cant go past 300,000, so that was a meaningless change, just my OCD isnt bad enough to go change that back.
> 
> btw...if you do use his bios, when you edit your bios, nvflash will whine about image difference, and your card will beep at you, then you will have to reload your drivers after you turn off computer, and restart.
> 
> Other than that your on your own at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Could you upload that one?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I am not even getting 99% through entire Canyon on my gtx 660 yet it doesnt metter, it still crashes on unstable OC.
> It really is great way to test, I would suggest people with Titans atleast jack up AA and resolution, so your card doesnt downclocks.
> 
> As for green arttifacts, I am only getting it when I push my memory to far.. ( also only on Canyon )
> No artifacts of any kind on stock or stable OC


With naennons bios, it does not downclock. btw, b/c of thottling issue on titans not using a version of his bios, my guess is everyone is using precision x or an equivalent, and soon as bench test is over immediately looks to see if core stayed rock stable or not. It is like part of benching a titan now...bench isnt over until viewing core speed log


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I am not even getting 99% through entire Canyon on my gtx 660 yet it doesnt metter, it still crashes on unstable OC.
> It really is great way to test, I would suggest people with Titans atleast jack up AA and resolution, so your card doesnt downclocks.
> 
> As for green arttifacts, I am only getting it when I push my memory to far.. ( also only on Canyon )
> No artifacts of any kind on stock or stable OC


My Titan goes through Canyon like a hot knife through butter overclocked at any res.. but at 1024x768 and 1280x1024 it shows green artifacts...even when severely downclocked from stock. Any other res and there are no artifacts at all.

Very strange.


----------



## Wolferin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Well, after a bit more testing I can confirm that it seems to be limited to 4:3 pixel resolutions.
> 
> 1024x768 and 1280x1024 do it in 3dmark05 and 06, and games, I haven't tried 11 or vantage yet.
> 
> I always just ran the stock benchmark... after trying other resolutions, the artifacts are gone completely. 2560x1600 doesn't even show any artifacts.
> 
> It's weird. As I said, I severely downclocked the card just to be sure and there are still artifacts(the same amount) at those resolutions.
> 
> Any insight?
> 
> I'm gonna do a bit more testing.
> 
> Might be worth noting that I'm on the latest 314.21 betas.


Ah, i see - i have check it also with 3DMark11 and it is the same - when i set +350 and start Test 1 with 1920x1200 (16:10) resolution in fullscreen mode it doesn't show green artifacts, when i set the resoluton to 1600x900 (16:9) also in fullscreen it shows green artifacts! Very strange!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Could you upload that one?


yep,

N3.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> My Titan goes through Canyon like a hot knife through butter overclocked at any res.. but at 1024x768 and 1280x1024 it shows green artifacts...even when severely downclocked from stock. Any other res and there are no artifacts at all.
> 
> Very strange.


Maybe its your memory. I can oc the memory in heaven like to 7200 but only 6400 (+200) in any 3dmark.


----------



## emett

I flashed to a 1.2v bios to help overclocking but was wondering how I find out the original brand the bios was from. My cards are Gigabyte and I would feel happier knowing that the 1.2v bios I was running originated from a gigabyte titan. That way i'm covered under warranty right?
Where as if I have a EVGA bios installed and my card stopped working I would have no warranty?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

No, you flash any modded bios to your card and you can kiss that warranty goodbye. Thats unless you flash it back before an rma or it just refuses to post.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I flashed to a 1.2v bios to help overclocking but was wondering how I find out the original brand the bios was from. My cards are Gigabyte and I would feel happier knowing that the 1.2v bios I was running originated from a gigabyte titan. That way i'm covered under warranty right?
> Where as if I have a EVGA bios installed and my card stopped working I would have no warranty?


You should have made a copy of your cards bios before flashing. Only that cards bios is covered even if you have a custom made bios with that vendor. Someone should have a copy of that bios if you forgot to do this. Flash it bsck before sending it back.


----------



## mastergeneral

So guys thought you should know as i remade my account just for this asi browse OCN alot but dont post but i haz bad news for current titan owners(myself included)nvidia is going to relase a revsion of titan due to the failing of the chip we are all experiencing and not gonna let us return our titans for a revised version,appearnlty the issues we've been having are due to nvidia rushing titan out the door before the titan revsion was ready,and now to get ahold of a revised card you will pretty much have to return titan now cause nvida wont let ppl swap release titan for stable titan.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> So guys thought you should know as i remade my account just for this asi browse OCN alot but dont post but i haz bad news for current titan owners(myself included)nvidia is going to relase a revsion of titan due to the failing of the chip we are all experiencing and not gonna let us return our titans for a revised version,appearnlty the issues we've been having are due to nvidia rushing titan out the door before the titan revsion was ready,and now to get ahold of a revised card you will pretty much have to return titan now cause nvida wont let ppl swap release titan for stable titan.


How do you know?
source please


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> With naennons bios, it does not downclock. btw, b/c of thottling issue on titans not using a version of his bios, my guess is everyone is using precision x or an equivalent, and soon as bench test is over immediately looks to see if core stayed rock stable or not. It is like part of benching a titan now...bench isnt over until viewing core speed log


Just to clarify, I didnt mean jacking up settings because of the throttling, but quite opposite ( what Neannon mentioned ) its so old test that it may load your card so little that driver thinks there is no need to use max boost


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> So guys thought you should know as i remade my account just for this asi browse OCN alot but dont post but i haz bad news for current titan owners(myself included)nvidia is going to relase a revsion of titan due to the failing of the chip we are all experiencing and not gonna let us return our titans for a revised version,appearnlty the issues we've been having are due to nvidia rushing titan out the door before the titan revsion was ready,and now to get ahold of a revised card you will pretty much have to return titan now cause nvida wont let ppl swap release titan for stable titan.


My Titan is stable.........


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> My Titan goes through Canyon like a hot knife through butter overclocked at any res.. but at 1024x768 and 1280x1024 it shows green artifacts...even when severely downclocked from stock. Any other res and there are no artifacts at all.
> 
> Very strange.


I wouldnt worry about it, since its only those low res it sounds more like some kind of bug then malfunctioning card


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Maybe its your memory. I can oc the memory in heaven like to 7200 but only 6400 (+200) in any 3dmark.


Well that would be strange. You would think if it was the memory that it wouldn't only do it in specific resolutions. I can run any 3dmark in 2560x1600 with 8xAA with my card OC'd, but if I try 1280x1024 or 1024x768, there's artifiacts even while -350 mem and -100 gpu..

I haven't tried different drivers yet. That's about the only thing I haven't tried.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> So guys thought you should know as i remade my account just for this asi browse OCN alot but dont post but i haz bad news for current titan owners(myself included)nvidia is going to relase a revsion of titan due to the failing of the chip we are all experiencing and not gonna let us return our titans for a revised version,appearnlty the issues we've been having are due to nvidia rushing titan out the door before the titan revsion was ready,and now to get ahold of a revised card you will pretty much have to return titan now cause nvida wont let ppl swap release titan for stable titan.


Where did you read this or do you work for them?


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> I wouldnt worry about it, since its only those low res it sounds more like some kind of bug then malfunctioning card


yep that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## SPMOkc73

I just put my Titan in Friday and have been playing around with games and benchmarks. Was curious what kind of boost clocks people are seeing with stock settings. I'm getting 1032 MHz in game, thought that was decent since the EVGA SC specs say 928 MHz for boost. Games do run much smoother at higher settings than with my 680, so I'm happy with it, just curious.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digiadventures*
> 
> Just to clarify, I didnt mean jacking up settings because of the throttling, but quite opposite ( what Neannon mentioned ) its so old test that it may load your card so little that driver thinks there is no need to use max boost


gotcha...probably good thing to do anyway.

regarding load..even at low loads 20-30% at least on mine, it goes to max core 1202 and stays there.


----------



## mastergeneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> How do you know?
> source please


I cant say who i know but some1 i know for the longest time is a hardware tester and he told me not to get titan until he said it was ok to,and i didnt listen and i have titan now but im getting screen tearing playing path of exile @ 1200p max settings lol,and he told me after i got it that there is a flaw with the chip which nvidia will be releasing a fix for in terms of new hardware so we all have to rma now or pony up more cash for a fixed titan once it releases.
Edit: ive already sent in an rma request to evga btw


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Well that would be strange. You would think if it was the memory that it wouldn't only do it in specific resolutions. I can run any 3dmark in 2560x1600 with 8xAA with my card OC'd, but if I try 1280x1024 or 1024x768, there's artifiacts even while -350 mem and -100 gpu..
> 
> I haven't tried different drivers yet. That's about the only thing I haven't tried.


The only time I see green artifacts is in 3dmark with a memory setting that is too high. Ive found only +200 is completely stable for the memory, higher is only for benching.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> gotcha...probably good thing to do anyway.
> 
> regarding load..even at low loads 20-30% at least on mine, it goes to max core 1202 and stays there.


Well, like you said, probably good thing to do because more load more chance it will fail ( if unstable )


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> I cant say who i know but some1 i know for the longest time is a hardware tester and he told me not to get titan until he said it was ok to,and i didnt listen and i have titan now but im getting screen tearing playing path of exile @ 1200p max settings lol,and he told me after i got it that there is a flaw with the chip which nvidia will be releasing a fix for in terms of new hardware so we all have to rma now or pony up more cash for a fixed titan once it releases.


LOL!


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> So guys thought you should know as i remade my account just for this asi browse OCN alot but dont post but i haz bad news for current titan owners(myself included)nvidia is going to relase a revsion of titan due to the failing of the chip we are all experiencing and not gonna let us return our titans for a revised version,appearnlty the issues we've been having are due to nvidia rushing titan out the door before the titan revsion was ready,and now to get ahold of a revised card you will pretty much have to return titan now cause nvida wont let ppl swap release titan for stable titan.


lol


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> I cant say who i know but some1 i know for the longest time is a hardware tester and he told me not to get titan until he said it was ok to,and i didnt listen and i have titan now but im getting screen tearing playing path of exile @ 1200p max settings lol,and he told me after i got it that there is a flaw with the chip which nvidia will be releasing a fix for in terms of new hardware so we all have to rma now or pony up more cash for a fixed titan once it releases.
> Edit: ive already sent in an rma request to evga btw


Well that is a bummer if what you say is correct that I'm glad to not yet have one due to them not being available at all unless I pay 150 euros extra... (why would I do that for the same card).
Since the new platform comes in april 17th/18th and wont be available until end of April I'll be fine waiting it out.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> So guys thought you should know as i remade my account just for this asi browse OCN alot but dont post but i haz bad news for current titan owners(myself included)nvidia is going to relase a revsion of titan due to the failing of the chip we are all experiencing and not gonna let us return our titans for a revised version,appearnlty the issues we've been having are due to nvidia rushing titan out the door before the titan revsion was ready,and now to get ahold of a revised card you will pretty much have to return titan now cause nvida wont let ppl swap release titan for stable titan.


I believe you. My source told me that the new Titan revision will be called "Mighty stable Titan". No throttling and they can all hit 1400Mhz with only 1.1v.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> LOL!


Yup^
If Im playing on sub par hardware, then it should fail within the 3 year warranty....


----------



## mastergeneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe you. My source told me that the new Titan revision will be called "Mighty stable Titan". No throttling and they can all hit 1400Mhz with only 1.1v.


And the one time ppl think im trolling on a forum im not lol


----------



## carlhil2

Maybe i am lucky or ignorant, or both, but, what is this "defect" with these Titan cards that some speak of, am i missing something?


----------



## mastergeneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Maybe i am lucky or ignorant, or both, but, what is this "defecect" with these Titan cards that some speak of, am i missing something?


well for one they downclock voltage and clocks under load as well in my case im getting screen tearing from a week old card lol.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> And the one time ppl think im trolling on a forum im not lol


So you have trolled in the past but this time you aren't?


----------



## SAN-NAS

The only issue I see is that it has boost 2.0 and has a driver, bios, or possible hardware bug when you crack it up. Most of which seems to have been fixed with custom bios.


----------



## carlhil2

.............and, wouldn't "DEFECT" be an oxymoron, Titan IS a failed chip of some sort, right? that's why we HAVE the Titan.


----------



## mastergeneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So you have trolled in the past but this time you aren't?


i generally troll on games forums, and i am one who feeds the big trolls of those sites with counter troll i dont do it to general users tho DADDY made me want to troll him back lol.


----------



## Creator

Saw some green "vertical-line" artifacts in 3dmark11 extreme preset running +700 on the memory. It went away setting it to +600. Heaven/Valley can run +750 on the memory. So it looks like 3dmark is still useful for something! Scored X6032 with 1215/3600. I tried running the new 3dmark as well but the early tests running at like 2000fps make my card seriously squeal, so forget that. It's just too annoying of a noise to put up with.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> well for one they downclock voltage and clocks under load as well in my case im getting screen tearing from a week old card lol.


I might have seen your name before but I've only been around for a few months myself (made an account to post a review then didn't look back for a half year or so)
If they will bring out a new titan rev2 I hope they work on the power system and add in 2 8 pins I mean this should be high end all the way.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> i generally troll on games forums, and i am one who feeds the big trolls of those sites with counter troll i dont do it to general users tho DADDY made me want to troll him back lol.


/fail


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Where did you read this or do you work for them?


+3, would be nice to know source.

an aside, less likely any hardware changes are coming out door that quickly, but never know. But getting updated bioses would be expected, just to improve the reporting power logic alone. And since those using a variation of naennon's bios have resolved the throttling problem, it would be reasonable for them to do a bios update that handles throttling better, hopefully as well as naennos bios...but wont affect me since my problem is already solved.


----------



## mastergeneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> /fail


hehe i though you would like that


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> well for one they downclock voltage and clocks under load as well in my case im getting screen tearing from a week old card lol.


Custom bios fixes all throttling so it's not a hardware issue, and I haven't seen any screen tearing myself. No point for me to even if there was a new hardware revision coming out. In fact, I'd be more worried that the new hardware revision wouldn't allow custom bios to get around the TDP limit like we can right now.


----------



## carlhil2

Maybe i am just simple, my card would "throttle" a little, if i paid attention, but not in games. i flashed the "Naennon" and was getting crazy high overclocks/benches without crashing. the only problem for me was the voltage, which i edited down to 1187.5, with a boost limit of 1215.0mhz, this card does 1202 with +250 on the memory with no throttling in Heaven/Valley. i like running at 1176 in some games, i am usually at 1150, or for most games, stock. this card is a beast!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Custom bios fixes all throttling so it's not a hardware issue, and I haven't seen any screen tearing myself. No point for me to even if there was a new hardware revision coming out. In fact, I'd be more worried that the new hardware revision wouldn't allow custom bios to get around the TDP limit like we can right now.


Some are having really defective cards which go below base even without DP but those are chip related I think not something they can fix unless they put in less screwed up tesla chips.


----------



## mastergeneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Custom bios fixes all throttling so it's not a hardware issue, and I haven't seen any screen tearing myself. No point for me to even if there was a new hardware revision coming out. In fact, I'd be more worried that the new hardware revision wouldn't allow custom bios to get around the TDP limit like we can right now.


you generally wont see screen tearing til newer games come out in this case as the other thing he told me was all of the currrent rev titans are doomed to failing including screen tearing in short order he just didnt expect me to have issues for about 8-9 months and Path of Exile showed the flaws somehow in less than a week owning it for me, btw it was [email protected] setting and 250-260 fps as the game is an evolution of diablo for those who might be interested.


----------



## Naennon

well.. my card keeps 1202 everytime









even in C3, BF3, whatever so
i already have the fixed Titan!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> well.. my card keeps 1202 everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even in C3, BF3, whatever so
> i already have the fixed Titan!


Well, speaking for myself, your bios is what help my card become the beast that it is today, thank you Sir!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> I just put my Titan in Friday and have been playing around with games and benchmarks. Was curious what kind of boost clocks people are seeing with stock settings. I'm getting 1032 MHz in game, thought that was decent since the EVGA SC specs say 928 MHz for boost. Games do run much smoother at higher settings than with my 680, so I'm happy with it, just curious.


1058 on both....

What's funny though is. I don't even check my Vram usage anymore... ROTFLMAO


----------



## carlhil2

Before............and, after.....


----------



## wyant50

EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR Titan is on sale at my local microcenter... I might go get it today. Right now. Someone give me ride?


----------



## carlhil2

At 1187.5 volts that i edited in the Naennon bios, with a 1202 boost limit, .........smooth as can be!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A universal block is what I've been using, I gave up on full cover blocks a while ago. Much cheaper to just keep re-using universal with new gpus than buying full cover blocks every time.
> Good point, for anyone looking at the clock/scores I get, my card is stable enough to pass the bench & get the score in the screenshot. No idea if it is stable enough to loop it a second time or not beyond that, I haven't gamed on it or stability tested it overclocked.


I have been doing the same for several generations of card now. With the beefy vrm design on the 680 classified I had no worries about using copper heat sinks on the vrms even with close to 1.4v.

How are your vrm temps on the titan with so few phases I was a little hesitant to try it, but I still have 4 universal blocks connected to my loop so if your vrm temps with some copper and wind are decent I will go that route again.

What kind of vrm temps or pcb directly behind vrm at full load when overclocked at 1.21v?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> At 1187.5 volts that i edited in the Naennon bios, with a 1202 boost limit, .......smooth as can be!


same settings here


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> same settings here


Your'e the MAN! [after crushing benches with your first settings, i edited it for every day use]


----------



## carlhil2

......I should have said "1215.0mhz" for my boost limit, i may go down to 1202 though, if i have any issues...., none so far....!


----------



## mastergeneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> well.. my card keeps 1202 everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even in C3, BF3, whatever so
> i already have the fixed Titan!


Yep nope cryengine 3 stock is console optimised garbage you wanna see what cryengine 3 can do to your pc wait til star citizen alpha(pc optimized no console version) comes then watch your titan cower in fear lol,and frostbite 3 isnt exactly new either in terms of engines.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> Yep nope cryengine 3 stock is console optimised garbage you wanna see what cryengine 3 can do to your pc wait til star citizen alpha(pc optimized no console version) comes then watch your titan cower in fear lol,and frostbite 3 isnt exactly new either in terms of engines.


Would be nice if you could get a few more details out of your source









It seems strange that they would continue to sell a line of cards known to fail with in the warranty period and in 9 months or so as you say to boot?


----------



## Avonosac

I have created that which should never exist.

955BE on vista titan validation.

DEAAAAAATH


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> you generally wont see screen tearing til newer games come out in this case as the other thing he told me was all of the currrent rev titans are doomed to failing including screen tearing in short order he just didnt expect me to have issues for about 8-9 months and Path of Exile showed the flaws somehow in less than a week owning it for me, btw it was [email protected] setting and 250-260 fps as the game is an evolution of diablo for those who might be interested.


Unless you are prepared to provide proof and not talk about your mate down the pub said this and that, I feel you are trolling.

You are talking about screen tearing and this is caused by high fps on a monitor and has nothing to do with throttling. if a monitor is 60Hz and you are hitting 70fps, there will be a good chance of seeing screen tearing.

I feel you are just trolling sorry


----------



## mastergeneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Unless you are prepared to provide proof and not talk about your mate down the pub said this and that, I feel you are trolling.
> 
> You are talking about screen tearing and this is caused by high fps on a monitor and has nothing to do with throttling. if a monitor is 60Hz and you are hitting 70fps, there will be a good chance of seeing screen tearing.
> 
> I feel you are just trolling sorry


I will just leave it at,we will see whos right in about a months time for better or worse,and by the way hes under a contract so he cant tell me anything if it would break his end of said contract when it comes to confidential info


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Unless you are prepared to provide proof and not talk about your mate down the pub said this and that, I feel you are trolling.
> 
> You are talking about screen tearing and this is caused by high fps on a monitor and has nothing to do with throttling. if a monitor is 60Hz and you are hitting 70fps, there will be a good chance of seeing screen tearing.
> 
> I feel you are just trolling sorry


imo, i think that Nvidia purposely throttled these cards as not to step on the 690's toes out of the box, knowing that most would/could edit a bios that will have the Titan coming as close to a 690 as one can, so, if you are not planning to chase overclocking greatness, the stock Titan should suffice!


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> I will just leave it at,we will see whos right in about a months time for better or worse,and by the way hes under a contract so he cant tell me anything if it would break his end of said contract when it comes to confidential info


Maybe you should not have posted this for another 15 days? It might have been a little more believeable on April 1st.

You have supplied nothing to back up your claim at all and only mentioned screen tear, which will happen with any GPU (AMD or Nvidia) when the frames are higher than the monitors refresh rate.

I don't even believe you have a Titan the more I think on it and want to see a pic of your case (internals) with your name and date on a piece of paper.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> imo, i think that Nvidia purposely throttled these cards as not to step on the 690's toes out of the box, knowing that most would/could edit a bios that will have the Titan coming as close to a 690 as one can, so, if you are not planning to chase overclocking greatness, the stock Titan should suffice!


I do feel Nvidia have rushed out the Titan but I don't feel they have purposefully throttled the cards. It is strange that Naennon's BIOS is rock solid, while both of my cards throttled and for this alone, things don't add up. Charging the amount they are for Titans, I imagine they would want every reviewer to show fantastic fps in all tests to show its worth and throttling it would not make sense.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> At 1187.5 volts that i edited in the Naennon bios, with a 1202 boost limit, .........smooth as can be!


That is interesting, your max volts is 1187...which I assume you just changed P0 and P2 values to in his bios?

On my titan, with my own bios and with naennons bios, and the one other bios I tried, whenever my card gets above about 1050 core, the volts automatically go to 1.2 to 1.21, ie it ignores P0 volts that I can set and instead follows the greyed out max voltage 1 setting range, the one the kepler editor can not change. It does follow P0 vcore at P0 state and loaded to about 10% or less at ~1050 core or less, but as soon as card loads 20% or more, it goes to 1202 core and 1.21v. If I limit core to 1100, it still goes to 1100 core and 1.21v. Only if I limit to 1000 or so, does P0 voltage get followed at full load...once I am into boost core range, the greyed out setting takes over on mine....I take it yours is different?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> That is interesting, your max volts is 1187...which I assume you just changed P0 and P2 values to in his bios?
> 
> On my titan, with my own bios and with naennons bios, and the one other bios I tried, whenever my card gets above about 1050 core, the volts automatically go to 1.2 to 1.21, ie it ignores P0 volts that I can set and instead follows the greyed out max voltage 1 setting range, the one the kepler editor can not change. It does follow P0 vcore at P0 state and loaded to about 10% or less at ~1050 core or less, but as soon as card loads 20% or more, it goes to 1202 core and 1.21v. If I limit core to 1100, it still goes to 1100 core and 1.21v. Only if I limit to 1000 or so, does P0 voltage get followed at full load...once I am into boost core range, the greyed out setting takes over on mine....I take it yours is different?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> You have those cards in slots one & two?


Um what?

They are in the proper slots trust me. Telling you I have not removed the brackets should let you realize the cards aren't as close as they seem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> 
> you generally wont see screen tearing til newer games come out in this case as the other thing he told me was all of the currrent rev titans are doomed to failing including screen tearing in short order *he just didnt expect me to have issues for about 8-9 months* and Path of Exile showed the flaws somehow in less than a week owning it for me, btw it was [email protected] setting and 250-260 fps as the game is an evolution of diablo for those who might be interested.


1) this made me go and redownload poe (i prefer TL2, and D3 is actually gotten much better in recent patches) just to check it out and of course I saw none of your tearing
2) super secret titan flaw that is a ticking time bomb and we'll only see it in 8 or 9 months

I know I've just fed the troll but not to worry will ignore from now on. 3/10


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


yep, here is one I tried, but max volts still go to 1.21 on any kind of load on mine, ie greyed out max voltage 1. Wonder if it has to do with fact mine seems power hungry, some auto volt thing I cant get around??? I am sure if I could edit that greyed out max voltage down, I could keep my card from getting 1.21....but dont know if another work around or not.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> At 1187.5 volts that i edited in the Naennon bios, with a 1202 boost limit, .........smooth as can be!


Can you upload this bios please!


----------



## h2spartan

nm


----------



## num1son

Ok this is driving me nuts. How in the heck do you detach the performance log so you can see the whole graph in Precision X? In Afterburner there is detach button, but how is it done with Precision?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Ok this is driving me nuts. How in the heck do you detach the performance log so you can see the whole graph in Precision X? In Afterburner there is detach button, but how is it done with Precision?


Double click the small graph and it'll detach/expand


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Well, after a bit more testing I can confirm that it seems to be limited to 4:3 pixel resolutions.
> 
> 1024x768 and 1280x1024 do it in 3dmark05 and 06, and games, I haven't tried 11 or vantage yet.
> 
> I always just ran the stock benchmark... after trying other resolutions, the artifacts are gone completely. 2560x1600 doesn't even show any artifacts.
> 
> It's weird. As I said, I severely downclocked the card just to be sure and there are still artifacts(the same amount) at those resolutions.
> 
> Any insight?
> 
> I'm gonna do a bit more testing.
> 
> Might be worth noting that I'm on the latest 314.21 betas.


If you power off the PC, unplug it, and wait 3 minutes ... does the problem go away? Surely this past nvidia issue hasn't been dragged along all the way from the 400 series. I'm not near my Titan atm, so I can't try myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastergeneral*
> ...


Troll-lol-lol-lol-loooo


----------



## carlhil2

I took the Naennon bios................, and changed these settings to my liking,...............,, works well for me!


----------



## h2spartan

I have a question for anyone. So when I load up a game in Crysis 3 I get really low fps for about 1-2 secs until it builds up to full playable speed. Is this normal? Right now I only have 2 other games on my new SSD (Tomb Raider and FarCry 3 ) and none of the other games have that issue. They have none of that severe iintial lag that i get with C3 just as I enter the game after I load a save. Is this an optimization problem with C3 or a problem on my end?


----------



## Gregster

Perfectly normal H2spartan







Happens with all of us.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Perfectly normal H2spartan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens with all of us.


Phew....thought it was my cpu or more importantly, my new Titan


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I took the Naennon bios.... works well for me!


Thanks carlhil2...actually you started with nvidia1.rom, I started with the gb one. Let me give the nvidia1.rom a whirl, and I'll make same changes and see.

Would be nice if I can control load volts, rather than the greyed out max controlling them....unless it is just a power auto thing....find out in a min though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Tried out 314.21 Beta briefly and got about 2 extra FPS in Valley (SLI). This is still on the stock BIOS.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Thanks carlhil2...actually you started with nvidia1.rom, I started with the gb one. Let me give the nvidia1.rom a whirl, and I'll make same changes and see.
> 
> Would be nice if I can control load volts, rather than the greyed out max controlling them....unless it is just a power auto thing....find out in a min though.


Yes, i had used his bios that others were bragging about several days ago, gave it a shot, was like night and day with regards to benching, but, at the end of the day, 1.187 is enough voltage for me, and i STILL can get high, stable clocks!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I finally settled on a stable OC for my 7970/Titan comparison after testing with Valley for a couple hours (+83MHz / +699MHz in SLI). In Valley the power % was around 90-95% but as soon as I loaded 3dmark11 the power % jumped to 106% immediately and I started getting throttling again. What gives?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can you upload this bios please!


 121gb115_3.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 121gb115_3.zip 132k .zip file


TY carlhil2! I'll try them later tonight after work


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 121gb115_3.zip 132k .zip file


better yet, this one..

X.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anyone know where I can find the original Naennon BIOS that cured all throttling? I don't mind running at 1.212V as long as there is no throttling...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find the original Naennon BIOS that cured all throttling? I don't mind running at 1.212V as long as there is no throttling...


 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> better yet, this one..
> 
> X.zip 132k .zip file


what's the difference betwwen the one you first uploaded and this one?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find the original Naennon BIOS that cured all throttling? I don't mind running at 1.212V as long as there is no throttling...


 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> what's the difference betwwen the one you first uploaded and this one?


This is the exact bios that i am using now....


----------



## wuannai

Any brave soul to mod Naennon bios to 1.25v?

I've tried all the 1.25v bios of this forum and they throttle like mad....

Thanks.


----------



## carlhil2

A little Heaven run!


----------



## opt33

Thanks carlhil2 for uploading yours, I just tried it, in addition to nvidia1 with your edits, even got same checksum.

It is just something coded on my titan, any boost above 1050 (which occurs on gpu usage above 20%), mine ignores P02 voltage and goes to 1.21 voltage, ie greyed out voltage chart... even on my stock bios. Though have seen one other person describe same issue. ? of based on power draw, and mine is leaky as I need higher limits than naennons 121gb one to stop all my throttling.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> A little Heaven run!


Are those your 24/7 clocks ?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Thanks carlhil2 for uploading yours, I just tried it, in addition to nvidia1 with your edits, even got same checksum.
> 
> It is just something coded on my titan, any boost above 1050 (which occurs on gpu usage above 20%), mine ignores P02 voltage and goes to 1.21 voltage, ie greyed out voltage chart... even on my stock bios. Though have seen one other person describe same issue. ? of based on power draw, and mine is leaky as I need higher limits than naennons 121gb one to stop all my throttling.


RETURN THAT, YOUNG MAN.....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Are those your 24/7 clocks ?


As of now, no, i stick with either 1050 or 1150, max, the other settings are overkill for me right now, only pushing one 1080p DELL for another week or two, then, 3 1080p monitors and running at this speed here!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Any brave soul to mod Naennon bios to 1.25v?
> 
> I've tried all the 1.25v bios of this forum and they throttle like mad....
> 
> Thanks.


already did there is no use
I feel like Apple today


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> As of now, no, i stick with either 1050 or 1150, max, the other settings are overkill for me right now, only pushing one 1080p DELL for another week or two, then, 3 1080p monitors and running at this speed here!


Thanks, I've downloaded the one you linked.

Time to try me thinks


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find the original Naennon BIOS that cured all throttling? I don't mind running at 1.212V as long as there is no throttling...


When running with his bios with default power at 260W, I was barely throttling still in some benchmarks, fire strike, unengine, and far cry 3 game. By increasing def power to 285W it stopping throttling completely (you can increase to 300W as I understand is hard max). Which means power draw on all benchmarks I was using on mine was using over 260W, but less than 285W. His, and most others, was using less than 260W for same.

Point is if your still throttling with his settings on his bios (most dont, I just have very leaky power inefficient card, though it seems to OC well), then you can use one of his bioses that have had the power limits higher.

If you do anything where you are using more than ?300W whatever hardcoded, like furmark, you will throttle no matter what.

Also whether your card ignores P02 volts, and just uses max volts that are greyed out and cant be changed ..seems gpu dependent, so you may be able to adjust yours.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> When running with his bios with default power at 260W, I was barely throttling still in some benchmarks, fire strike, unengine, and far cry 3 game. By increasing def power to 285W it stopping throttling completely (you can increase to 300W as I understand is hard max). Which means power draw on all benchmarks I was using on mine was using over 260W, but less than 285W. His, and most others, was using less than 260W for same.
> 
> Point is if your still throttling with his settings on his bios (most dont, I just have very leaky power inefficient card, though it seems to OC well), then you can use one of his bioses that have had the power limits higher.
> 
> If you do anything where you are using more than ?300W whatever hardcoded, like furmark, you will throttle no matter what.
> 
> Also whether your card ignores P02 volts, and just uses max volts that are greyed out and cant be changed ..seems gpu dependent, so you may be able to adjust yours.


Why wouldn't you be able to change the max volt it is just a coded number the fact it doesn't do anything since the hardware won't handle it is another story.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> As of now, no, i stick with either 1050 or 1150, max, the other settings are overkill for me right now, only pushing one 1080p DELL for another week or two, then, 3 1080p monitors and running at this speed here!


Matter of fact, i like running this card at stock, with the memory at a +250 with a temp target of 86 and power target of 106 in games!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Why wouldn't you be able to change the max volt it is just a coded number the fact it doesn't do anything since the hardware won't handle it is another story.


Cant change it with kepler editor is what I mean, since greyed out, top two voltage in pic. Im sure it can be changed, but I dont have a full bios editor.

Im currently testing again with my stock bios flashed, but can describe the issue.

At stock settings/stock bios, if I use gpuz render test to only load gpu 70% so wont throttle, it will go to 1050 mhz and 1.16v, ie uses max 2 volt chart in grey, clearly ignoring P02 volt range. This seems to be by design, perhaps P0 is only min voltage, and at certain load/core the max volt chart takes precedent.

If I increase mhz in precision to go to 1200 (+250), and load cpu more, it goes higher, again ignoring my P02 range.

I spent hours and numerous flashes, trying different ways to lock my max volt down...and just havent figured it out. As my core and load goes higher, so does my volts up to that greyed out value max of 1.21.

But clearly the card is meant to ignore P0, or treat it as a minimum value only, since would not make sense for my card to go to 1050+ at default if not stable at 912mv.

But if you have any ideas...let me know.


----------



## famich

It s a pity that no one has sorted things out here like we used to do in the "GTX 680 lightning owner thread " .e.g. to post at least these "non throttling " BIOS files , sort the cards acc to cooling, equipment etc..


----------



## wyant50

I got it! I am now a titan owner. Pics will be posted this evening.







Feels good to be apart of this elite group.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Any brave soul to mod Naennon bios to 1.25v?
> 
> I've tried all the 1.25v bios of this forum and they throttle like mad....
> 
> Thanks.


you can edit bios files to 5V
nothing happens

1.212 ist the limit



does NOTHING


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you can edit bios files to 5V
> nothing happens
> 
> 1.212 ist the limit
> 
> 
> 
> does NOTHING


Thank you!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you can edit bios files to 5V
> nothing happens
> 
> 1.212 ist the limit
> 
> does NOTHING


@Naennon, any insight on why when I change my P0 volts to say 1.187, it still goes to 1.21 max when core is 1200 and gpu fully loaded? Or is normal depending on card? see my post above for exactly what it is doing.

using gpuz render for light load, so no throttling....

stock bios/stock setting (P0 range goes to 912 mv), upon load gpu volts go to 1.16v, core to 1050, that would seem by design.

stock bios except changed power limits to 300W, upon load gpu volts to 1.21, core to 1200, again seems by design, wouldnt make sense to use P0 max of 912mv for 1200 core...since looks like if power limits are ok, card designed to go to 1200 at stock bios, and use some other logic volt logic. P0 is only minimum definition.

stock bios except changed P00 and P02 to both 118 and higher power limits, again volts go to 1.21v, again ignoring P0...

P0 seems to be a minimum value only that we can set, ie wont go below, but can go above via some other coded logic governing upper limit and when it kicks in.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you can edit bios files to 5V
> nothing happens
> 
> 1.212 ist the limit
> 
> 
> 
> does NOTHING


It actually does but no chip needs the voltage their sweet spot is lower unless under 0 celsius.
We have had DMM readouts of 1.248/1.249V so yes it does work it just isn't useful.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Any brave soul to mod Naennon bios to 1.25v?
> 
> I've tried all the 1.25v bios of this forum and they throttle like mad....
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you can edit bios files to 5V
> nothing happens
> 
> 1.212 ist the limit
> 
> 
> 
> does NOTHING


You sure? Someone said the so called 1.25v BIOS's out there actually read 1.25v with a multi-meter. The question is, does 1.25v "break" whatever is in the Naennon BIOS that makes it "special" and not throttle? I guess I don't understand why the non-throttling BIOS and 1.25v are mutually exclusive.







That is a moot point of course if the limit is actually 1.212v and the 1.25v multi-meter reports are malarkey.


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It actually does but no chip needs the voltage their sweet spot is lower unless under 0 celsius.
> We have had DMM readouts of 1.248/1.249V so yes it does work it just isn't useful.


That proves nothing. Take a stock bios, and compare the voltage reading in the software to the same point on the card your taking your readign w/ a DMM, and I bet you get around the same difference.

Until you find the partnumber of the chip controlling the voltage, and then a datasheet, and figure out what, if any GPIO's are tied high/low, then you'll know the true limitation (but I bet it is 1.212V like most of nvidia's recent cards are). Most of these software controllable voltage regulators have a # of GPIOs, that are controllable via the bios, and software. Usually the manufacturer (NVidia), will tie the most significate (or a couple) GPIO high or low, hard limiting cards. To get an idea read this http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682


----------



## Naennon

Diverge you got point

you can use your DMM on stock bios and on any OC Bios with 1.2Volts or 700Volts
the DMM reads the same voltage

u cannot alter any voltage via software on these cards/chips
1.212 is the limit and that will be forever on these cards/pcbs


----------



## carlhil2

Just updated to the new drivers, isn't this score low for these settings?.......


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Diverge you got point
> 
> you can use your DMM on stock bios and on any OC Bios with 1.2Volts or 700Volts
> the DMM reads the same voltage
> 
> u cannot alter any voltage via software on these cards/chips
> 1.212 is the limit and that will be forever on these cards/pcbs


No it won't why the hell would it if you read 1.25 it is that value despite the minimal usage of the DMM which is near nil. (you can simply read the voltage from a card by measuring the chokes on the back and connecting them to a ground (use the ground from the same supply as the card is using)
Once you find the voltage that is near 1.2 you have found your measuring spot nothing hard about it...
Can someone go and measure the card voltage at stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> To get an idea read this http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682


I've seen that already what is your point I've measured power this way since I started building and tweaking. (actually since the 2xx series since the 8xxx didn't have them)


----------



## SAN-NAS

Has anyone seen any hard mods with results? I like to maybe use my soldering gun again, its been a few years!


----------



## cowie

Really i thuoght the real volt readings were done about 70 pages ago
Stock with 37+ 1.227 with some of the modded bios maarten has made 1.247v without moveing any slider...its there and its real


----------



## carlhil2

Seemed to do better with a lesser clock speed, strange!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Seemed to do better with a lesser clock speed, strange!


interesting. Perhaps you are more stable at those speeds.


----------



## PhantomTaco

So while using the Naennon bios mod, I've noticed now that my clocks when benching actually drop down to around 692mhz when in valley...why would that happen?


----------



## carlhil2

went back to the .14 drivers, lesser clock, higher score!


----------



## carlhil2

Did a 1202 run, score still look weak, only 1187.5 volts though! ....windows open, check the temps!


----------



## guinner16

This is my first attempt at overclocking and want to play it safe. What would be some settings for a nice safe overclock with sli titans. I will be gaming on a single 1440p screen at 120hz. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## carlhil2

I know that this bench doesn't stress the card like others, but, i am just trying to test my highest clocks with the lowest volts, i am going to see how far i can go with 1175mV!


----------



## carlhil2

Oh, yeah, to guys having volt boost issues, if your driver crash, reset the voltage app, then "apply", THEN reset your clocks, it has happened to me before, didn't know why my volts said 1212.5 after a crach/reset of the clocks, fnally figured it out! modded bios only.


----------



## mbreslin

I've found my max oc I will use for 24/7. Sadly one of my cards is more gimp than the other so 1163 is the best I can do. This is after many valley runs and a couple hours of crysis 3. With the steam sale I picked up FC3 so I'm going to try a few hours of that to make sure but I think this will be my 24/7 settings.

Probably 1.2v is a little higher than most would like for 24/7 but I figure with my temps a little extra voltage to keep the clocks up won't hurt much. By the time the cards are close to dying I'll be on to the next set of whatever the new shiny gpus are anyway.



Many hours of gaming followed by a few consecutive valley runs with pretty high ambient here and temps never hit 40c. I'm happy.


----------



## i7monkey

Titans available!

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+TITAN


----------



## Stateless

I just gave the new Beta drivers a go. On unmodded Bios, the new Driver caused a crash within 2 min or so of Valley. I am at a +140 offset, +150 on Memory, 106 Power. I have 2 cards in SLI on Water. This same offset under the previous drivers never crashed no matter what game, benchmark or anything. We are talking 1 hour of Valley, 1 Hour of Heaven, 1 hour of 3dmark11, 2 hours or so of Crysis 3 etc. and no crash. Hope this is not something that will carry onto the next beta or official drivers. But I also want these drivers to get the performance boost in the new Tomb Raider.

Also, anyone know why one of my Titan's would only max to 1.187v while the other goes to the limit of 1.200v? I thought these were designed to hit the 1.200v? When I tested invidually one of them never went higher than 1.187v.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I just gave the new Beta drivers a go. On unmodded Bios, the new Driver caused a crash within 2 min or so of Valley. I am at a +140 offset, +150 on Memory, 106 Power. I have 2 cards in SLI on Water. This same offset under the previous drivers never crashed no matter what game, benchmark or anything. We are talking 1 hour of Valley, 1 Hour of Heaven, 1 hour of 3dmark11, 2 hours or so of Crysis 3 etc. and no crash. Hope this is not something that will carry onto the next beta or official drivers. But I also want these drivers to get the performance boost in the new Tomb Raider.
> 
> Also, anyone know why one of my Titan's would only max to 1.187v while the other goes to the limit of 1.200v? I thought these were designed to hit the 1.200v? When I tested invidually one of them never went higher than 1.187v.


Mod those puppies to the same bios, make your mv at 1200.0 on both, see if that work, also, set your boost limit at 1215, mod the "Super Clock" bios though!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I just gave the new Beta drivers a go. On unmodded Bios, the new Driver caused a crash within 2 min or so of Valley. I am at a +140 offset, +150 on Memory, 106 Power. I have 2 cards in SLI on Water. This same offset under the previous drivers never crashed no matter what game, benchmark or anything. We are talking 1 hour of Valley, 1 Hour of Heaven, 1 hour of 3dmark11, 2 hours or so of Crysis 3 etc. and no crash. Hope this is not something that will carry onto the next beta or official drivers. But I also want these drivers to get the performance boost in the new Tomb Raider.
> 
> Also, anyone know why one of my Titan's would only max to 1.187v while the other goes to the limit of 1.200v? I thought these were designed to hit the 1.200v? When I tested invidually one of them never went higher than 1.187v.


Hmmm, I ran the beta drivers on Valley last night and they improved my score by 2FPS over launch driver...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Mod those puppies to the same bios, make your mv at 1200.0 on both, see if that work, also, set your boost limit at 1215, mod the "Super Clock" bios though!


like this.....

X.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Oh, yeah, to guys having volt boost issues, if your driver crash, reset the voltage app, then "apply", THEN reset your clocks, it has happened to me before, didn't know why my volts said 1212.5 after a crach/reset of the clocks, fnally figured it out! modded bios only.


Thank you for that, that is how you fix the volts...this crap is giving me a headache.

you are using software, ie precision tune to override your bios. I can now duplicate your results. I havent been using volt changes in precision tune.

So bottom line, we basically have same bios. If I dont mess with voltage or core settings in precision tune, just use it to monitor, I get 1202 core, and 1.21v by default on any load above 20%.

If I up the volts .13v in precision and hit apply, now my volts are locked at 1.187, like yours (if I use same P0 settings or 1.18x as you)...that was our difference. And even more screwed, if I increase core + 70, it changes my core down to 1120, ie assumes a base of 1050-1060 up 70. And as I go higher, it always assumes a base of 1050-1060 and adds on.

So using precision X software, I can keep gpu vcore steady at 1.187, or presumably whatever I want, havent tested other yet.

So my bios P0 setting is ignored, unless I use precision x software...that is just completely fubar.

Nvidia coders write on black board 100 times......smoking pot while coding is not cool ...smoking pot while coding is not cool


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Thank you for that, that is how you fix the volts...this crap is giving me a headache.
> 
> you are using software, ie precision tune to override your bios. I can now duplicate your results. I havent been using volt changes in precision tune.
> 
> So bottom line, we basically have same bios. If I dont mess with voltage or core settings in precision tune, just use it to monitor, I get 1202 core, and 1.21v by default on any load above 20%.
> 
> If I up the volts .13v in precision and hit apply, now my volts are locked at 1.187, like yours...that was our difference. And even more screwed, if I increase core + 70, it changes my core down to 1120, ie assumes a base of 1050-1060 up 70. And as I go higher, it always assumes a base of 1050-1060 and adds on.
> 
> So using precision X software, I can keep gpu vcore steady at 1.187, or presumably whatever I want, havent tested other yet.
> 
> So my bios P0 setting is ignored, unless I use precision x software...that is just completely fubar.
> 
> Nvidia coders write on black board 100 times......smoking pot while coding is not cool ...smoking pot while coding is not cool


I don't think it matters if you add a value, [+13, etc.], as long as you just hit "reset" and "apply", that should reset your volts back to what you have your bios set to.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't think it matters if you add a value, [+13, etc.], as long as you just hit "reset" and "apply", that should reset your volts back to what you have your bios set to.


you are correct....same with gpu core, if hit default or change mhz and apply, it permanently changes my core down from 1202 to 1070. Then can just add mhz to base 1070. only if I turn off precision tune, and restart my computer without precision tune set to load, do I then go back to 1202 mhz 1.21v.

and it is still fubar, I have to use software in windows to tell the gpu to follow the bios









and rep+ thanks.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, I ran the beta drivers on Valley last night and they improved my score by 2FPS over launch driver...


I reinstalled and all is good. I think it is because I had not uninstalled Afterburner that caused the issue. So I reinstalled the driver, configured SLI, restarted, re-installed Afterburner and now I am on my 4th or 5th loop of Valley and no crash! Going to let it run just a bit more and see what improvments I get.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> like this.....
> 
> X.zip 132k .zip file


Thanks, but to be honest and I know I will get some crap for saying this, I am pretty scared of doing this to my cards. I just don't want anything to go wrong and be screwed in the end. I have 2k invested, plus 2 waterblocks. I know a lot of you guys are using modded bios's, but I guess it is because I never did it before and a little uneasy about doing something like this.

I have 2 great cards that DO NOT throttle at all...it is just that one of them never goes past 1.187v. I know the one that goes to 1.200v has a hard ceiling of a +150 offset to the core and my 2nd GPU on it's own, even at 1.187v was able to do +150, but it can't for some reason in SLI. I think if it had that little extra juice to get to 1.200v that it would be good at +150.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Thanks, but to be honest and I know I will get some crap for saying this, I am pretty scared of doing this to my cards. I just don't want anything to go wrong and be screwed in the end. I have 2k invested, plus 2 waterblocks. I know a lot of you guys are using modded bios's, but I guess it is because I never did it before and a little uneasy about doing something like this.
> 
> I have 2 great cards that DO NOT throttle at all...it is just that one of them never goes past 1.187v. I know the one that goes to 1.200v has a hard ceiling of a +150 offset to the core and my 2nd GPU on it's own, even at 1.187v was able to do +150, but it can't for some reason in SLI. I think if it had that little extra juice to get to 1.200v that it would be good at +150.


I hear you man, there is nothing wrong about being shy about damaging your card, because, anything can happen. me, myself, i have never had a mishap, but, if i do, i can live with that. in the past, i never had the need to flash a gpu, but, in wanting to see what this card is capable of, in order to get a stable high overclock, i HAD to flash, and, through all of my testing with this card, it is a str8 monster!


----------



## carlhil2

I REALLY bought a Titan to help push this.....


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Maybe you should not have posted this for another 15 days? It might have been a little more believeable on April 1st.
> 
> You have supplied nothing to back up your claim at all and only mentioned screen tear, which will happen with any GPU (AMD or Nvidia) when the frames are higher than the monitors refresh rate.
> 
> I don't even believe you have a Titan the more I think on it and want to see a pic of your case (internals) with your name and date on a piece of paper.


What a surprise, mastergeneral disappears after this post!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Finally got around to testing 3dmark11 for my upcoming 7970/Titan shootout and HOLY CRAP!









SLI Titan (+80MHz / +500MHz):


CF 7970 (1225MHz / 1754MHz):


Even with that crazy GPU score the Titans were throttling all over the place so I can't wait to try out the non-throttling BIOS and see what a constant 1163MHz will do! This is just a small sample of what is to come in my complete W/C 7970 vs Titan review so stay tuned!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Thanks, but to be honest and I know I will get some crap for saying this, I am pretty scared of doing this to my cards. I just don't want anything to go wrong and be screwed in the end. I have 2k invested, plus 2 waterblocks. I know a lot of you guys are using modded bios's, but I guess it is because I never did it before and a little uneasy about doing something like this.
> 
> *I have 2 great cards that DO NOT throttle at all..*.it is just that one of them never goes past 1.187v. I know the one that goes to 1.200v has a hard ceiling of a +150 offset to the core and my 2nd GPU on it's own, even at 1.187v was able to do +150, but it can't for some reason in SLI. I think if it had that little extra juice to get to 1.200v that it would be good at +150.


You really get no throttling in 3dmark11??? That bench has me bumping the 106% ceiling almost entirely throughout. I'm keeping my Titans stock for the 7970/Titan showdown as I don't think it would be fair to the AMD cards if I ran a modded BIOS on the Titans but after I get all this benching done you better believe I'm flashing to the Naennon BIOS. I have several cards lying around so I should be able to undo any disasters that may occur...


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone with a Titan playing the ARMA3 alpha? if so, how is it as far as the gameplay, and, is ragdoll in effect?


----------



## Cheesemaster

Are the bios from evga signature sc the Same as the evga sc ?


----------



## capchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Are the bios from evga signature sc the Same as the evga sc ?


The same


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Are the bios from evga signature sc the Same as the evga sc ?


I always thought the only difference was the bundle physical swag-- T-Shirt and all. When I compared clock speeds and all, they were identical.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Anyone with a Titan playing the ARMA3 alpha? if so, how is it as far as the gameplay, and, is ragdoll in effect?


Since I'm awesome if you can catch me in the next few minutes before I go to bed I'll give you an arma 3 invite.









Edit: Going to bed pm me your email and I will get you when I wake up.


----------



## Goofy Goober

crappy termal coupound in one of my two Gigabyte Titan:













and these are the result:



i think that gpu 1 is too hot, it's 5 - 6° C hotter than gpu 2, and i've them linked in parallel mode.

with parallel link the gpus temp shoud be very similar between the two gpu, right?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, that's way worse than either of my EVGA's were in terms of TIM spread. My second GPU tends to run a couple of degrees hotter than the first but yours definitely seems out of the margin of error IMO. Here's mine during 3dmark firestrike...


----------



## Goofy Goober

great temps!
you have them linked in serial or parallel?

do you think that it's better to check the block contact and thermal coupond on my first titan?

thank you


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> crappy termal coupound in one of my two Gigabyte Titan:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the result:
> 
> 
> 
> i think that gpu 1 is too hot, it's 5 - 6° C hotter than gpu 2, and i've them linked in parallel mode.
> 
> with parallel link the gpus temp should be very similar between the two gpu, right?


For your correctness parallel is multiple lines going to each of the blocks besides each other.
Serie is al the lines connected after each other.

In serie you should have only a 1/2 degree difference at max in parallel you should've no difference (as long as the heat output and the connection with he block is the same)
I don't think you're running parallel as that is a real hassle and no real pro's to go with that con.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> great temps!
> you have them linked in serial or parallel?
> 
> do you think that it's better to check the block contact and thermal coupond on my first titan?
> 
> thank you


Mine are in series:


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> For your correctness parallel is multiple lines going to each of the blocks besides each other.
> Serie is al the lines connected after each other.
> 
> In serie you should have only a 1/2 degree difference at max in parallel you should've no difference (as long as the heat output and the connection with he block is the same)
> I don't think you're running parallel as that is a real hassle and no real pro's to go with that con.


this is how i have linked my gpus



it's a parallel connection right?

i can't understand why there is this kind of differences in temp between the gpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Mine are in series:


thank you
i will try to run them in series


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> this is how i have linked my gpus
> 
> 
> 
> it's a parallel connection right?
> 
> i can't understand why there is this kind of differences in temp between the gpus
> thank you
> i will try to run them in series


Yeah that part is parallel but this way you still get unwanted results as water flows where resistance is lowest no matter how much pressure unless there is overpressure.

You should think about a bridge if you have 1 bridge all traffic will pass trough that if you have 2 bridges it will load balance depending on the size of the bridge.
Same happens with water and current they find the easiest way.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I ran parallel on my previous 7970 setup (using EK's FC Bridge) and my temps were way worse than they are now with this series setup. I'm going to say that with just two cards series is definitely the way to go (unless you have a weak pump as series is more restrictive)...


----------



## itskerby

Quick question for someone with a Titan running 2/3 monitors: What are your idle clocks on the desktop?


----------



## emett

35 & 33


----------



## Levesque

In serie both my Titans idle temp is 19 Celsius and on really heavy load it's 28-29 Celsius.









For me, with 2 or less GPU, serie is always , and with 4 GPUs, then parallel is better.


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> In serie both my Titans idle temp is 19 Celsius and on really heavy load it's 28-29 Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, with 2 or less GPU, serie is always , and with 4 GPUs, then parallel is better.


what?







19 C in idle and below 30 C under load?

what is your ambient temp and how many rads do you use?

which Titan waterblock do you use?


----------



## Gregster

If anyone owns a couple of Titans and is'nt feeling they are as smooth as they should be, could you give your input into this thread on the Nvidia forums please.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/535411/geforce-drivers/frame-latency-times-on-triple-screen-sli-titans/

Some of the games in triple screen just feel yuck and the frame latency times show it. Triple screen realy stands out for me.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> and these are the result:


Wow. Your 2-way SLI score on water beats my 3-way SLI score on air. I must have something misconfigured. Or are you that OC'd? I'm boosting to around 1100 MHz on the Titans and my 3930k is OC'd to 4.5 GHz...I watched the whole bench and did not see any throttling...(stock BIOS, still).


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Wow. Your 2-way SLI score on water beats my 3-way SLI score on air. I must have something misconfigured. Or are you that OC'd? I'm boosting to around 1100 MHz on the Titans and my 3930k is OC'd to 4.5 GHz...I watched the whole bench and did not see any throttling...(stock BIOS, still).


From what i know 3way Titans have no really good scaling at the moment, expecially in fullhd application. valley is a "light" benchmark, and i suppose that the third Titan of yr setup doesn't help much in this case.

Anyway, when i ran Valley my Titans were @ 1189mhz core and 1707mhz ram (6828mhz) with 1.2v, 3930K is @4.7ghz 1.32vcore


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Wow. Your 2-way SLI score on water beats my 3-way SLI score on air. I must have something misconfigured. Or are you that OC'd? I'm boosting to around 1100 MHz on the Titans and my 3930k is OC'd to 4.5 GHz...I watched the whole bench and did not see any throttling...(stock BIOS, still).


3 way titan scaling is really bad right now... try disabling the 3rd card and running.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Wow. Your 2-way SLI score on water beats my 3-way SLI score on air. I must have something misconfigured. Or are you that OC'd? I'm boosting to around 1100 MHz on the Titans and my 3930k is OC'd to 4.5 GHz...I watched the whole bench and did not see any throttling...(stock BIOS, still).


How do your three scale in games ?


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> In serie both my Titans idle temp is 19 Celsius and on really heavy load it's 28-29 Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, with 2 or less GPU, serie is always , and with 4 GPUs, then parallel is better.


What! I get 27 idle and 38 load with an ek block and many radiators. What's your secret!?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> crappy termal coupound in one of my two Gigabyte Titan:
> 
> i think that gpu 1 is too hot, it's 5 - 6° C hotter than gpu 2, and i've them linked in parallel mode.
> 
> with parallel link the gpus temp shoud be very similar between the two gpu, right?


picture of the backplate side towards the card pls


----------



## PatrickCrowely

19 & 29 is great. Mine idle @ 27 & 28. max I've seen on both cards & this was playing Crysis 3 multiplayer about two hrs 41 & 42. D5 pump on 2. Alphacool 360MM UT60, 240MM ST30, & 120MM ST30. Cards in series.... 3770K-5GHz @ 1.435Volts


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> picture of the backplate side towards the card pls


yes no prob, but now i'm not with my pc









btw, if i understand right you need picture of the backplate side that is in contact with the pcb and vram modules on the back of the card, correct?


----------



## Naennon

yea exactly


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> 19 & 29 is great. Mine idle @ 27 & 28. max I've seen on both cards & this was playing Crysis 3 multiplayer about two hrs 41 & 42. D5 pump on 2. Alphacool 360MM UT60, 240MM ST30, & 120MM ST30. Cards in series.... 3770K-5GHz @ 1.435Volts


mmm, i'm thinking that series is better than parallel...

good temps btw, mines idle at 24-23, i think that is ambient temp that make big differences in idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yea exactly


ok i will do some photos while i'm checking the waterblock contact on the warmer card


----------



## wyant50

Just got my titan sitting at the factory overclock.


----------



## h2spartan

Do you guys throttling in crisis 3 on very high?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> mmm, i'm thinking that series is better than parallel...


It's usually warm in my home. My wife has low iron, so we tend to keep it around 75 no matter what season & thanks..


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Do you guys throttling in crisis 3 on very high?


I don't, not even with a minor overclock. If overclocked, lower it some. These cards you have to do a lot of tweaking too. It's not all about the highest offset, but the right one...

I run 1202 during all graphic test in 3DMark 11 Extreme preset..... with +123/+325 Even though both my cards can take 130 or so without crashing, but they will throttle

Link


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> crappy termal coupound in one of my two Gigabyte Titan:
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the result:
> 
> i think that gpu 1 is too hot, it's 5 - 6° C hotter than gpu 2, and i've them linked in parallel mode.
> 
> with parallel link the gpus temp shoud be very similar between the two gpu, right?


Oh wow lol, the guy on the TIM dispenser machine must have fallen asleep on the dispense button.









My two Titan's are the same temp in serial, there shouldn't be much difference no matter how you set them up unless you have a really small cooling loop/radiator. For my setup, the liquid temp rise is so small that I've decided for my 3-4 way final Titan config just to go serial.










The blocks don't help much with the overclock but do help the throttling for a decent score:










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> From what i know 3way Titans have no really good scaling at the moment, expecially in fullhd application. valley is a "light" benchmark, and i suppose that the third Titan of yr setup doesn't help much in this case.
> 
> Anyway, when i ran Valley my Titans were @ 1189mhz core and 1707mhz ram (6828mhz) with 1.2v, 3930K is @4.7ghz 1.32vcore


At 1080P resolution, after Two Titans it's pretty much CPU limited. Heck, even with just two Titan's there are many places during the run that GPU usage drops down from max even with a 5.2 GHz 3960X. I am trying to get Karlitos to spool up a 5760x1080 portion of his thread to better test 3+ GPU setups. Who in the world is going to have 3-4 top of the line GPU's and only run a single 1080P screen?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> What! I get 27 idle and 38 load with an ek block and many radiators. What's your secret!?


He lives in an igloo.

As for my post.. I have created an even more unholy abomination, the 2nd titan I picked up at Microcenter has an asic of 71% and I am absolutely in love with this card.



tl;dr naennon 1.2125 with a stepdown added (and mostly ignored because of Vista... rage) voltage in between for desktop.

1202 mhz core pegged in heaven, 600+ mhz on the memory. This is the card I will throw my EK block and backplate on, wahoo!


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> mmm, i'm thinking that series is better than parallel...
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually warm in my home. My wife has low iron, so we tend to keep it around 75 no matter what season & thanks..
Click to expand...

I agree with parallel. Cool water in one end, hot out the other (Or warm / warmer). When I was running triple SLI, the first card was running much warmer than the last. After switching to parallel, they were only a couple of degrees different.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I agree with parallel. Cool water in one end, hot out the other (Or warm / warmer). When I was running triple SLI, the first card was running much warmer than the last. After switching to parallel, they were only a couple of degrees different.


I have 1 titan, should I run in parallel or serial!?!?!

lulz.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I agree with parallel. Cool water in one end, hot out the other (Or warm / warmer). When I was running triple SLI, the first card was running much warmer than the last. After switching to parallel, they were only a couple of degrees different.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 titan, should I run in parallel or serial!?!?!
> 
> lulz.
Click to expand...

You probably want to run that in Mono series.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I agree with parallel. Cool water in one end, hot out the other (Or warm / warmer). When I was running triple SLI, the first card was running much warmer than the last. After switching to parallel, they were only a couple of degrees different.


If the liquid temp was rising that much that quickly, the loop was pretty undersized in the cooling/dissipation area. Here in this video you can see my 4x 680 setup running in serial with all temps about the same. Parallel is pretty useless if your loop is sized appropriately. (BTW GPU#4 is actually at the end of the loop running the "coolest" when it should be the "warmest", I just chocked it up to a reporting error with the temp sensor).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm getting much better cooling performance now in series than I did with my 7970's in parallel for what its worth. Btw, water helped my Valley scores for sure by eliminating throttle. Just need to get that Naennon BIOS installed for a bit more voltage...


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> I agree with parallel. Cool water in one end, hot out the other (Or warm / warmer). When I was running triple SLI, the first card was running much warmer than the last. After switching to parallel, they were only a couple of degrees different.
> 
> 
> 
> If the liquid temp was rising that much that quickly, the loop was pretty undersized in the cooling/dissipation area. Here in this video you can see my 4x 680 setup running in serial with all temps about the same. Parallel is pretty useless if your loop is sized appropriately. (BTW GPU#4 is actually at the end of the loop running the "coolest" when it should be the "warmest", I just chocked it up to a reporting error with the temp sensor).
Click to expand...

That's strange because I had a 8-10c difference with my loop in series and only a 3-4c difference after switching over to parallel. It just seemed to me that the heat kept building from one block to the next in series. Anyway, that was my experience with it ...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm getting much better cooling performance now in series than I did with my 7970's in parallel for what its worth. Btw, water helped my Valley scores for sure by eliminating throttle. Just need to get that Naennon BIOS installed for a bit more voltage...


As long as you stay under 140 FPS all will be good. I heard Titan's blow up when they reach that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> That's strange because I had a 8-10c difference with my loop in series and only a 3-4c difference after switching over to parallel. It just seemed to me that the heat kept building from one block to the next in series. Anyway, that was my experience with it ...


Hm, how was your pressure/flow rate? Maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Finally got around to testing 3dmark11 for my upcoming 7970/Titan shootout and HOLY CRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI Titan (+80MHz / +500MHz):
> 
> 
> CF 7970 (1225MHz / 1754MHz):
> 
> 
> Even with that crazy GPU score the Titans were throttling all over the place so I can't wait to try out the non-throttling BIOS and see what a constant 1163MHz will do! This is just a small sample of what is to come in my complete W/C 7970 vs Titan review so stay tuned!


I have roughly the same set up as you but with a 3930 instead of yours 3960 and I scored about 2,000 points higher than you did...however my cards don't throttle. It is pretty much a straight line other than when it is loading the next scene in the tests. So perhaps, that is causing it. My cards are at +140 core/+150 on memory which my core is a bit higher, but your memory is way higher than mine.


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My two Titan's are the same temp in serial, there shouldn't be much difference no matter how you set them up unless you have a really small cooling loop/radiator. For my setup, the liquid temp rise is so small that I've decided for my 3-4 way final Titan config just to go serial.
> The blocks don't help much with the overclock but do help the throttling for a decent score:


32° C is great, what is your water temp?

on full load my water temp is 28-30 °C, and i have a XSPC RX360 (with Enermax fans), a RX480 (with Schyte GT AP15) and a EX360 (with Enermax fans), pump are 2 Koolance PMP400, i think that the loop is right for the hardware, but my temp are pretty higher than yours








Quote:


>


impressive score!!!!

did you guys have flashed a modified BIOS to achieve such a high results?
i can't go above 1202mhz and 1.2v on my Titans


----------



## LRRP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> *Wanna see your Titan OC crumble?*
> Truth be said..... your cards are *not stable* until you bench on *3dmark06* and pass the *canyon* scene.
> 
> Loop it 3 times on that scene. But most OC's will fail on the 1st run.


Just a heads up. This is taken from the FAQ's page for 3DMark06


----------



## mbreslin

It was always my understanding that parallel was supposed to completely normalize temps. I have a sub 1c difference between cards. After valley:



mcp350->2xpa120.3->2xtitan blocks/backplates

For whoever posted max temps on load 30c that's very impressive for non-chilled water imo.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> 32° C is great, what is your water temp?
> 
> on full load my water temp is 28-30 °C, and i have a XSPC RX360 (with Enermax fans), a RX480 (with Schyte GT AP15) and a EX360 (with Enermax fans), pump are 2 Koolance PMP400, i think that the loop is right for the hardware, but my temp are pretty higher than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impressive score!!!!
> 
> did you guys have flashed a modified BIOS to achieve such a high results?
> i can't go above 1202mhz and 1.2v on my Titans


My water temp runs between 30-33C on full load with a Black Ice GTX 560 and 240 rads. My Valley score is still using the stock BIOS while I believe Vega's is using the modded one that allows a bit more voltage. Btw, my score was with the Titans running 1150 and 1163MHz core and the memory set to 3500MHz...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I have roughly the same set up as you but with a 3930 instead of yours 3960 and I scored about 2,000 points higher than you did...however my cards don't throttle. It is pretty much a straight line other than when it is loading the next scene in the tests. So perhaps, that is causing it. My cards are at +140 core/+150 on memory which my core is a bit higher, but your memory is way higher than mine.


Yeah, I'm getting mad throttling in 3dmark11 for some reason. I stay pretty much at 106% power the whole time so it drops between 1097MHz and 1150Mhz throughout the run. I need the modded BIOS to eliminate that but I am doing all the tests for my 7970/Titan comparison on the stock BIOS for comparison purposes.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My water temp runs between 30-33C on full load with a Black Ice GTX 560 and 240 rads. My Valley score is still using the stock BIOS while I believe Vega's is using the modded one that allows a bit more voltage. Btw, my score was with the Titans running 1150 and 1163MHz core and the memory set to 3500MHz...
> Yeah, I'm getting mad throttling in 3dmark11 for some reason. I stay pretty much at 106% power the whole time so it drops between 1097MHz and 1150Mhz throughout the run. I need the modded BIOS to eliminate that but I am doing all the tests for my 7970/Titan comparison on the stock BIOS for comparison purposes.


I am on stock Bios as well though. I am still fearfull of doing a Bios edit because frankly, the only thing the Bios flash can do for me is give me a higher score in benchmarks...all my games are at max settings/max framerate with my settings. The only reason I would Bios edit is because one of my 2 cards only maxes out at 1.187v, whhile the other hits it's cap of 1.200v. Invididually tested, the 1.187v card would hit 1150mhz rock steady, but due to SLI stuff, it goes to 1137 at 1.187v. I think if I could get that little bit more volts, it would match my other card or be within 13mhz. My other GPU at 1.200v hits 1163 boost speed.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> It was always my understanding that parallel was supposed to completely normalize temps. I have a sub 1c difference between cards. After valley:
> 
> 
> 
> mcp350->2xpa120.3->2xtitan blocks/backplates
> 
> For whoever posted max temps on load 30c that's very impressive for non-chilled water imo.


I run parallel with my 2 cards and the max temp I have seen so far is 40c at full load and that is with my CPU at 4.8mhz as well. I have 3 XSPC 360 Rads in my system. That 40c however was when it was pretty warm in the middle of the afternoon. I do most of my gaming and testing later in the day and at that time, I hit a max of around 34-36c on both cards. Usually both cards are within 1c of each other as well.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Don't know exactly but I would say 2 360 rads
> 
> I'm using 140 rads and discovered these fit in the 5'25 bay. (Check the exact size before buy)
> So in my phantom case I'm gonna put a 420 rad on top and under it another 280.
> 
> Or a 280 rad on top and 2 140 rads vertically in the 5'25 bay.
> There isn't much space left but enough for a dvd reader and a fan controller wich leave the bay almost empty behind it.
> 
> Does anybody consider universal gpu coolers?


Thanks buddy. Phantom cases are beautiful. Im going to say that 3x360 rads should be sufficient to cool 3x titans and a 3930k. Im confident that should do the trick looking at Levesque setup. His temps are quite good and achieving numbers within that margin is what im looking for.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Has anyone noticed a weird stuttering issue with bf3 with the new drivers and titans?


----------



## Naennon

nope... working fine


----------



## Baasha

^Sent you a PM.


----------



## CAxVIPER

I've had no issues with the new beta drivers after doing a fresh install. Been playing BF3 a lot lately


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LRRP*
> 
> Just a heads up. This is taken from the FAQ's page for 3DMark06


Nope









http://community.futuremark.com/forum/showthread.php?173277-Error-in-3dmark06-FAQ


----------



## CallsignVega

Good to link this info once more:

http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## Shznittle

Hello fellas,

Has anybody tried scaling 3 monitors @ 5760x1080 with a single GTX Titan? Is it running fairly smoothe? I'm planning getting 2 more monitors within the next couple of weeks and getting a 2nd GTX Titan in SLI as well. I was wondering which order I should do it. Get the 2nd GTX Titan first or go ahead and try to scale with 3 monitors with just one GTX Titan. Thanks!

That was 5760x1080 of course, not 5761*...


----------



## CAxVIPER

I tested mine on 3x 1080 monitors and it was playable but would of have had been better with 2


----------



## Naennon

still waiting for the pictures of EK backplate (cardside... not the backside)


----------



## benlavigne

I have 3 1080p monitors running in portrait (3240x1920) and have run Battlefield 3 with max settings and never go below 70fps with 1 card. I do have a 3930k overclocked to 4.8ghz as well though. My 2nd card is on its way but not for BF3.


----------



## benlavigne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> still waiting for the pictures of EK backplate (cardside... not the backside)


My backplates arrive tomorrow Naennon, I will get a pic posted then.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Alright I'm turning to you guys for some help with an issue that is driving me up the damn wall. So right now I'm on stock EVGA Titan BIOS with 314.09 drivers. My issue is for some reason BF3 has an issue with serious stuttering, characters warping around and generally unplayable. It's almost lag like symptoms but on every server I try, and I know my connection isn't bad. I've tried multiple times reinstalling drivers (fully uninstalling using driver fusion), reflashing stock bios, and reinstalling BF3 but nothing is working. WTH is going on???

EDIT:
I tried updating to the newer beta drivers and noticed two things:

1) When running without SLI enabled it works perfectly fine with no issues
2) When in SLI mode it goes back to being ******ed and also GPU 2 reports a massive amount of RAM being used (something like 4194304mb)


----------



## mbreslin

I played FC3 for awhile, it definitely seems to push my cards much more than valley. Up to max temp 42 and 99% usage on both cards and both cards >100% power. Still no crash or anything so I think I'm good for 24/7 with 1163/3500


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> That's strange because I had a 8-10c difference with my loop in series and only a 3-4c difference after switching over to parallel. It just seemed to me that the heat kept building from one block to the next in series. Anyway, that was my experience with it ...


To my knowledge, I believe that temps rise after a number of passes through the loop and not necessarily from component to component. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> To my knowledge, I believe that temps rise after a number of passes through the loop and not necessarily from component to component. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


After some amount of time the entire loop normalizes and the delta from one part of the loop to another becomes very small.

(in my experience)


----------



## Shznittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne*
> 
> My backplates arrive tomorrow Naennon, I will get a pic posted then.


Just saw the EK backplates on Frozen...They look nice! I'm probably going to end up ordering 2 of these when I order my 2nd EK waterblock for the 2nd GTX Titan. Post some pics when you get em!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> still waiting for the pictures of EK backplate (cardside... not the backside)


I just installed my block and backplate last night. it sucks I just sold my phone and now I don't have a camera. It looks really nice in all black and makes the card look awesome. I know the block isn't full cover but all I see is the backplate anyways and that fully covers the card. The power plugs kind of cover up the missing part of the block so i think the EK block and backplate is really nice.

The good thing about going with EK for the block and backplate is that it's all guarenteed to fit right. My 680 had a EVGA backplate and EK block and so I had to get different screws to install everything.

The card side of the backplate just has the indents for the memory and is pretty flat.


----------



## strong island 1

I know idle temps don't matter much but it's still pretty cool to see your gpu idle at 20c. I haven't had a chance to fully load it yet with the waterblock installed. I used artic silver 5 for the gpu so it needs some time to cure and then the temps should go down a little bit more.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I played FC3 for awhile, it definitely seems to push my cards much more than valley. Up to max temp 42 and 99% usage on both cards and both cards >100% power. Still no crash or anything so I think I'm good for 24/7 with 1163/3500


How many fps are you getting? Everything maxed out 1080p? 99% use on both cards


----------



## WALSRU

Thought Titan owners might find this interesting:

GTX 690 hacked to perform as Quadro K5000


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> How many fps are you getting? Everything maxed out 1080p? 99% use on both cards


I didn't have the fps overlay on but I can reasonably tell there were no big dips at least. I know some(maybe you) swear by your 120hz monitors but I'd never go back from 16:10 large screens. I got rid of my u3011 and I'm on a u2410 while I wait for u3014 US availability. So I was playing at 1920x1200 with everything on ultra, I will play later and watch the fps and get back to you.

Edit: In case you see thislayed 30 more minutes with fps overlay on, 1920z1200 everything ultra, average something around 85, lowest dip was 68, most of the time 100+


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> still waiting for the pictures of EK backplate (cardside... not the backside)


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*


Is that plastic or metal? Looks like plastic from the picture but I assume it is metal


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> Is that plastic or metal? Looks like plastic from the picture but I assume it is metal


They're metal, with the block and backplate installed the card is incredibly rigid.


----------



## Keyser Soze

There's a Titan club.. Glad I'm not the only one 

Got my Titan under water (Custom cooling) Beast performance on stock bios. Tried some of the custom bioses, didn't really help with anything. Hopefully KGB Kepler mod can properly unlock voltage and power limit at some point, feels like my card has a lot more to give.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Since I got my EVGA backplate i'm not paying attention to that page any more but ssj92 says they are instock over at EVGA right now.


----------



## opt33

@sk3tch when you read, may wish to replace my N3 with these, have better info now.

now that I understand the buggy bioses better, I am left with 2 options, and ended up with 2 bioses, modded from Naennons.

option 1....doesnt have to use precision X to modify clocks. My gpu during gaming or benching loads will maintain core of 1202mhz without throttling, using vcore of 1.21. However to use this effectively, your gpu must be stable at 1202mhz and 1.21v. This bios uses naennons, but increased default power to 280W from 260W to prevent my leaky gpu from any throttling during benchmarks/games.
Decreased boost limit to 1202, again wont go over that anyways from boost table limit.
Increased base/boost clocks back to my default SC settings.
P0 vcore 1.212, P2 vcore 1.2 no point in setting lower, since they are ignored anyways without precision tune, and 1.212 is apparently the default vcore setting for 1202 mhz (or it is with all bios I have tried). The only difference between this and N3 is lower P2 volts 1 notch, change max power to 300W (cant go over anyways), and put base clock back to default for SC (had only put boost back to SC on N3).
For option 1, using N1212 bios (1.212v bios).

N1212.zip 131k .zip file


Option 2, this is similar to carlhil2's edit of Naennons (here with others a sk3tch page), and like carlhil2 is doing... depends on using precision X to control mhz and voltage.... except, again using Naennons bios, I increased def power to 280W (my leaky gpu again), and restored my SC base/boost clock norms (these SC values only matter to my OCD since I bought SC). This has same setting as my above bios, 280W def power, 1202 boost clock limit, default SC base/boost clock settings, and using carlhil2's voltage for P0 of 1.187 and P2 1.175.
To use this bios, you have to set precision X to always run/load at windows start up. And after restarting computer, then go to voltages in precision X, overvoltages, then hit reset and apply, then hit default just to make sure mhz reset. Then your vcore will be pegged at 1.87, and mhz at default like 1050-1070, whatever your gpu boost starts at. And then you can set mhz and mem to whatever you want, increase vcore if wish. Until you use precision X or if it ever doesnt load, you will be back to running default 1202 boost and default 1.21 vcore. But once it is set as long as it loads, your settings will be retained. For option 2 I am using N1187 (1.187v bios), here:

N1187.zip 131k .zip file


I am currently doing option 2 with precision X, since gives most flexibility, and thanks again carlhil2 for posting about precision x needed for gpu to follow bios values.


----------



## CDMAN

opt33, I just got my 1st ever 2560x1440p monitor and will be testing all my games in that res. I will test out your n1212 bios at the same time.


----------



## sk3tch

opt33 - page updated! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cheesemaster

Finally settled in on my 24/7 overclock and I found my sweet spot on my gpus! Here is how I stress test run this once shut down repeat 4 times...


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> @sk3tch when you read, may wish to replace my N3 with these, have better info now.
> 
> now that I understand the buggy bioses better, I am left with 2 options, and ended up with 2 bioses, modded from Naennons.
> 
> option 1....doesnt have to use precision X to modify clocks. My gpu during gaming or benching loads will maintain core of 1202mhz without throttling, using vcore of 1.21. However to use this effectively, your gpu must be stable at 1202mhz and 1.21v. This bios uses naennons, but increased default power to 280W from 260W to prevent my leaky gpu from any throttling during benchmarks/games.
> Decreased boost limit to 1202, again wont go over that anyways from boost table limit.
> Increased base/boost clocks back to my default SC settings.
> P0 vcore 1.212, P2 vcore 1.2 no point in setting lower, since they are ignored anyways without precision tune, and 1.212 is apparently the default vcore setting for 1202 mhz (or it is with all bios I have tried). The only difference between this and N3 is lower P2 volts 1 notch, change max power to 300W (cant go over anyways), and put base clock back to default for SC (had only put boost back to SC on N3).
> For option 1, using N1212 bios (1.212v bios).
> 
> N1212.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Option 2, this is similar to carlhil2's edit of Naennons (here with others a sk3tch page), and like carlhil2 is doing... depends on using precision X to control mhz and voltage.... except, again using Naennons bios, I increased def power to 280W (my leaky gpu again), and restored my SC base/boost clock norms (these SC values only matter to my OCD since I bought SC). This has same setting as my above bios, 280W def power, 1202 boost clock limit, default SC base/boost clock settings, and using carlhil2's voltage for P02 of 1.187 and P2 1.175.
> To use this bios, you have to set precision X to always run/load at windows start up. And after restarting computer, then go to voltages in precision X, overvoltages, then hit reset and apply, then hit default just to make sure mhz reset. Then your vcore will be pegged at 1.87, and mhz at default like 1050-1070, whatever your gpu boost starts at. And then you can set mhz and mem to whatever you want, increase vcore if wish. Until you use precision X or if it ever doesnt load, you will be back to running default 1202 boost and default 1.21 vcore. But once it is set as long as it loads, your settings will be retained. For option 2 I am using N1187 (1.187v bios), here:
> 
> N1187.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> I am currently doing option 2 with precision X, since gives most flexibility, and thanks again carlhil2 for posting about precision x needed for gpu to follow bios values.


Great info! +Rep

However, I do have a question. The way you word option 1 it makes it seem that if you change the clocks (or the voltage) with precision X then there will be some undesired behavior. Can you explain what this is?

Put more plainly, are you saying that the original NaennonBIOS only good if you want to run 1202MHz @ 1.212V and adjustment away from those settings using software is impossible/unadvised?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> still waiting for the pictures of EK backplate (cardside... not the backside)


I don't know if this will do, but this all I got before installing them...


----------



## marc0053

Got my EVGA titan SC Friday









My best attempt in Valley with stock bios


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Could you post some pics of the other side of the back plate? How are you supposed to attach the thermal pads? Do they come pre-mounted?


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Could you post some pics of the other side of the back plate? How are you supposed to attach the thermal pads? Do they come pre-mounted?


Look back 1 page.


----------



## kleinbird

It looks like my wish of a slightly castrated, cheaper variant of the Titan just might come true! Now the waiting game...

http://exophase.com/59000/rumor-nvidia-prepping-slimmed-down-gk110-with-5gb-vram-possible-gtx-780/


----------



## capchaos

They do not come premounted. You hve to cut them to size as always


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Great info! +Rep
> 
> However, I do have a question. The way you word option 1 it makes it seem that if you change the clocks (or the voltage) with precision X then there will be some undesired behavior. Can you explain what this is?
> 
> Put more plainly, are you saying that the original NaennonBIOS only good if you want to run 1202MHz @ 1.212V and adjustment away from those settings using software is impossible/unadvised?


Option 1 has P0 (active) voltage already set to max 1.21v, and you cant change the voltage down with precision X, only up. You can use precision X to change mhz/mem, so only issue is your voltage options are limited since precision want adjust v down. But no problem with using precision X to adjust mhz/mem.

Naennon Bios original 121gb115 will act just like my first option, since he has volts maxed on that one as well. But he has made others I am sure, even alluded to one with 1.187v...but he may not have posted...was just referring to his original that everyone edits from.

Just if you want to adjust voltage, at least in range from 1.187 and up, then need second option. If you want lower volts for lower max boost, then would need to lower P0 volts more in bios...there are plenty available at sk3tch link.


----------



## carlhil2

Do you guys think that the 1187.5 mV is what is keeping my 1202 run in Heaven's score low?........ I see other guys score, hitting the 70's like it was nothing.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Do you guys think that the 1187.5 mV is what is keeping my 1202 run in Heaven's score low?........ I see other guys score, hitting the 70's like it was nothing.


I'm just one opinion but I would say absolutely not in fact I would be happy if I could do 1202 without having to go up to 1.2+v

You're pegged at 1202 which is a good sign imo.

Please tell us your cpu oc. Thanks.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Do you guys think that the 1187.5 mV is what is keeping my 1202 run in Heaven's score low?........ I see other guys score, hitting the 70's like it was nothing.


You guys need to stop confusing Heaven with Valley.









That score seems about right.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I'm just one opinion but I would say absolutely not in fact I would be happy if I could do 1202 without having to go up to 1.2+v
> 
> You're pegged at 1202 which is a good sign imo.
> 
> Please tell us your cpu oc. Thanks.


i7 2600k @4600ghz 16 gigs of ram. i had it clocked to 4.8 for a while, at the end, wanted it to be a little cooler!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> i7 2600k @4600ghz 16 gigs of ram. i had it clocked to 4.8 for a while, at the end, wanted it to be a little cooler!


Yeah you made the same mistake as me and confused people posting heaven with valley. Looking over all the heaven score images in the thread and your score looks like it fits right in.


----------



## Brannigans Law

I have one question. Possibly dumb lol. Why am I only getting according to GPUZ 288gb bandwith while I've see. Others get up to 322gb?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> I have one question. Possibly dumb lol. Why am I only getting according to GPUZ 288gb bandwith while I've see. Others get up to 322gb?


It's because of the memory overclocking, that increases the bandwidth.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> I have one question. Possibly dumb lol. Why am I only getting according to GPUZ 288gb bandwith while I've see. Others get up to 322gb?


 The memory will do it!


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's because of the memory overclocking, that increases the bandwidth.


Ohh ok. Well right now I have memory clock at +200. On afterburner it shows 3204. How high does the number have to be in order to see a difference on GPUZ? And is there any drastic difference in performance?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Ohh ok. Well right now I have memory clock at +200. On afterburner it shows 3204. How high does the number have to be in order to see a difference on GPUZ? And is there any drastic difference in performance?


+200 and you'll see a nice gain for sure.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Does any one have a EVGA SuperClocked and from their experience did the modded bios(which one) help you hit higher overclocks.
Thank you,
Juggalo32451


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Does any one have a EVGA SuperClocked and from their experience did the modded bios(which one) help you hit higher overclocks.
> Thank you,
> Juggalo32451


Yes it will by quite a bit, it will stable your volts so you will not see the core clocks drop as much.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Does any one have a EVGA SuperClocked and from their experience did the modded bios(which one) help you hit higher overclocks.
> Thank you,
> Juggalo32451


 Flashing a good bios has helped me..............


----------



## Avonosac

nice car, whats your ASIC at? I'm rocking 71% and have 1202 core with +400 on the mem for stability. Probably put it back up to 600 when I get it under water.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> nice car, whats your ASIC at? I'm rocking 71% and have 1202 core with +400 on the mem for stability. Probably put it back up to 600 when I get it under water.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Does any one have a EVGA SuperClocked and from their experience did the modded bios(which one) help you hit higher overclocks.
> Thank you,
> Juggalo32451


Yes I do and the modded bios helped me hit higher clocks and also stay at one speed with no throttling. Temps did go up. This is the one everyone is using.

121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes I do and the modded bios helped me hit higher clocks and also stay at one speed with no throttling. Temps did go up. This is the one everyone is using.
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


Ahhh, the famous "Super Clock" bios, i flashed my first bios with that one, made me realize how much of a beast that Titan is, if people can get over the price and the fact that this is a SINGLE core gpu, NOT a dual gpu, then, they will come to the conclusion that Nvidia made a MONSTER!


----------



## carlhil2

Oh, and, if Nvidia DO come out with a "gimped" Titan, then, i will sell this and get 2 of those for about $1500.00 [Nah, i won't EVER sell this card, i'll keep it as a trophy!]


----------



## Juggalo23451

I also uploaded my bios on techpowerup if any one wants to tweak it


----------



## carlhil2

Remember fellas, every card clocks differently, so, when flashing a bios, you may have to make adjustments accordanly, just guessing here....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Flashing a good bios has helped me..............


Your CPU wasn't overclocked?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Ahhh, the famous "Super Clock" bios, i flashed my first bios with that one, made me realize how much of a beast that Titan is, if people can get over the price and the fact that this is a SINGLE core gpu, NOT a dual gpu, then, they will come to the conclusion that Nvidia made a MONSTER!


what bios are you now?
Thanks


----------



## steelballrun99

hi guys just joined the club, I got an asus ref titan and a gigabyte ref titan on sli.. he max oc I can get from them are 142 core and 109 memory... should I mod the bios and if so which bios and where do I obtain it... thanks guys

3dmark 11 performance score is 20970
3dmark firestrike score is 16002

low?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> hi guys just joined the club, I got an asus ref titan and a gigabyte ref titan on sli.. he max oc I can get from them are 142 core and 109 memory... should I mod the bios and if so which bios and where do I obtain it... thanks guys
> 
> 3dmark 11 performance score is 20970
> 3dmark firestrike score is 16002
> 
> low?


What's your graphics score for those benchmarks? I'm assuming those are the overall scores?


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What's your graphics score for those benchmarks? I'm assuming those are the overall scores?


Graphics score for the fire strike is 21054
graphics score for 3dmark11 is 30530


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> Graphics score for the fire strike is 21054
> graphics score for 3dmark11 is 30530


Seems about right to me! But I would think if you could afford a couple Titans, you should consider replacing your i7 920 and do your Titans a favor


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Seems about right to me! But I would think if you could afford a couple Titans, you should consider replacing your i7 920 and do your Titans a favor


sorry that's my other pc, Im currebtly using 2600k 5ghz and 16 gb hyper x ram and mive z mobo...

thanks for the help... any ways to get the oc higher?


----------



## Cheesemaster

YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! I made third in the hall of fame!

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.4/4+gpu


----------



## NapalmV5

what you titans do in metro 2033 ? nobody has posted any benches yet.. come on!

here mine: http://www.overclock.net/t/817064/metro-2033-benchmark-thread-using-official-tool/1050#post_19519577


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! I made third in the hall of fame!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.4/4+gpu


nice, congrats man... try for number 1, give it a go


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> what bios are you now?
> Thanks


 X.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Your CPU wasn't overclocked?


4.6ghz


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> X.zip 132k .zip file


Can you tell me the difference between this and the "supeclocked" bios


----------



## Cheesemaster

Here is my metro run


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> what you titans do in metro 2033 ? nobody has posted any benches yet.. come on!
> 
> here mine: http://www.overclock.net/t/817064/metro-2033-benchmark-thread-using-official-tool/1050#post_19519577


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Here is my metro run


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*


lol ok thanks thats what 2x titans should accomplish.. but you are one of the few with 4x titans right ?


----------



## steelballrun99




----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Alright I'm turning to you guys for some help with an issue that is driving me up the damn wall. So right now I'm on stock EVGA Titan BIOS with 314.09 drivers. My issue is for some reason BF3 has an issue with serious stuttering, characters warping around and generally unplayable. It's almost lag like symptoms but on every server I try, and I know my connection isn't bad. I've tried multiple times reinstalling drivers (fully uninstalling using driver fusion), reflashing stock bios, and reinstalling BF3 but nothing is working. WTH is going on???
> 
> EDIT:
> I tried updating to the newer beta drivers and noticed two things:
> 
> 1) When running without SLI enabled it works perfectly fine with no issues
> 2) When in SLI mode it goes back to being ******ed and also GPU 2 reports a massive amount of RAM being used (something like 4194304mb)


happened to me as well, I was using 314.09 and stuttering occurred so tried 314.14 and .21 but it seems to made it worse... reinstalled win8 and reinstalled 314.21 and everything seemed to sort itself out, bench scores hit all time high and games r running perfect...

did u do a clean install of the drivers? try manually clean the old drivers first don't use the NVidia clean install, but reinstalling windows sort it out for me


----------



## carlhil2

In 3DMark11, when, in the results, if someone has this-"Virtu MVP Virtual Vsync Active N/A",... does that mean "YES" ? because, i see a lot of results from systems similar to mine, and, they be scorimg more than a thousand more points than i do, and, next to mine, it says "false".


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*


thx


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> lol ok thanks thats what 2x titans should accomplish.. but you are one of the few with 4x titans right ?


Yup four!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Can you tell me the difference between this and the "supeclocked" bios


This one, which i use, has a max mV of 1187.5, the other one has a 1200 max, it fits my card best, i can push high clocks while using less voltage, which, because i don't swim, helps with the temps some!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> happened to me as well, I was using 314.09 and stuttering occurred so tried 314.14 and .21 but it seems to made it worse... reinstalled win8 and reinstalled 314.21 and everything seemed to sort itself out, bench scores hit all time high and games r running perfect...
> 
> did u do a clean install of the drivers? try manually clean the old drivers first don't use the NVidia clean install, but reinstalling windows sort it out for me


I actually figured it out, though the fix was ahem...stupid. Anyway just a quick recap of the problem:

Flashed to Naennon's custom BIOS
Cards started acting a little weird, they wouldn't ramp up when benching/playing and would remain around 652-692mhz with low activity
Tried reinstalling drivers multiple times (using Driver Fusion) and reflashing to stock bios with no luck
Also started getting a weird error where card 2 was reporting ridiculous vram usage (something like 4194394mb or something ridiculous like that)

And the fix? Pulled out both cards and tested them 1 at a time benching and both separately showed 0 issues. Plugged both back in and voila! Working fine again...The VRAM bug also disappeared after a restart. Spoke to EVGA about it (minus a few details).


----------



## NapalmV5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Yup four!


lol so that was on 4x titans wow.. its alright man im just trying to figure out/contemplating what to do.. get 4x ref titans now put up with all the limitations.. hardmod/optimisem myself or patiently wait custom ones

anyways thanks!


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Great info! +Rep
> 
> However, I do have a question. The way you word option 1 it makes it seem that if you change the clocks (or the voltage) with precision X then there will be some undesired behavior. Can you explain what this is?
> 
> Put more plainly, are you saying that the original NaennonBIOS only good if you want to run 1202MHz @ 1.212V and adjustment away from those settings using software is impossible/unadvised?
> 
> 
> 
> Option 1 has P0 (active) voltage already set to max 1.21v, and you cant change the voltage down with precision X, only up. You can use precision X to change mhz/mem, so only issue is your voltage options are limited since precision want adjust v down. But no problem with using precision X to adjust mhz/mem.
> 
> Naennon Bios original 121gb115 will act just like my first option, since he has volts maxed on that one as well. But he has made others I am sure, even alluded to one with 1.187v...but he may not have posted...was just referring to his original that everyone edits from.
> 
> Just if you want to adjust voltage, at least in range from 1.187 and up, then need second option. If you want lower volts for lower max boost, then would need to lower P0 volts more in bios...there are plenty available at sk3tch link.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification.

I am sooo looking forward to getting my MSI Titans... especially since now we have BIOSes that let it spread its wings. One of my cards got here yesterday and the other will arrive tomorrow.

This weekend = SLI Heaven


----------



## carlhil2

Updated drivers, getting better!


----------



## carlhil2

............... I am going to up my cpu clock back up to 4.8, my scores just don't seem right!


----------



## Zaxis01

Nice Job!

I thought my 15000 score was impressive. LOL


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just got my new GOLDEN Titan!!!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just got my new GOLDEN Titan!!!


See, this is what i am talking about, and i can't break 75 fps....


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just got my new GOLDEN Titan!!!


Doesn't the interanl graphic card help with the calculations?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 4.6ghz


Score is real low.... +115 & +150 I get 15018 & 3770K Clocked @ 4.8



What offset you using?


----------



## carlhil2

................Running out of benches,........


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just got my new GOLDEN Titan!!!


Water? Air? Exotic cooling? ASIC %?


----------



## Kiracubed

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/nvidia_might_be_working_on_another_gk110_geforce_gtx_for_the_summer.html

Thoughts? I'm very satisfied with my Titan, and this move will appeal to others who want more cost effective options. Coming fro ma 680 SLI rig for a bit, and gaming on a single Titan, I don't regret the move. Granted, I am on a single display, but at 2560 x 1440, this Titan is a beast. I even see some scaling over 680 SLI at same options in Metro 2033. Scaling over the 680 is phenomenal, too. Hitman Absolution with 8x MSAA, Ultra everything, 16x AF and 1440 res got about 16-18 FPS on a single 680, while this card gets about 40 constant, or more!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Water? Air? Exotic cooling? ASIC %?


I can help you with your first 3 questions, it's air as by the screenshot.


----------



## maximus56

My new 3D Mark11 Xscore of 18422 (whenever they update it on HOF version 1.04). I am still on stock bios, air, and using the launch drivers. I will try the modded bios when I get sometime to see if it makes a material difference on 3D Mark 11 benchmark scores, and will share my findings.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6197348


----------



## Jonik




----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just got my new GOLDEN Titan!!!


What card clock is that at ?

Maximus - 18K in extreme, awesome


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> My new 3D Mark11 Xscore of 18422 (whenever they update it on HOF version 1.04). I am still on stock bios, air, and using the launch drivers. I will try the modded bios when I get sometime to see if it makes a material difference on 3D Mark 11 benchmark scores, and will share my findings.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6197348


It has been updated to 1.04 for about 4 or 5 days now....

Great score... Go to the top. I wanna see all of OCN run them boards


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> What card clock is that at ?
> 
> Maximus - 18K in extreme, awesome


On the right corner it's written 1415Mhz / 3704Mhz


----------



## maarten12100

Sweclockers posted an artical about a second gen Titan which is not what mastergeneral said it would be it is just a more locked one.
I'm pretty sure they laser the cores also the memory interface is different so no hope for cheap unlocked gk110's.
Still interesting


----------



## maarten12100

In other news http://koolance.com/vid-nxttn-video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-water-block
The koolance waterblock looks really neat if you ask me


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> On the right corner it's written 1415Mhz / 3704Mhz


Card isn't clocked @ that. That's a bug in Unigine.....


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ................Running out of benches,........


With stable 1150mhz, (max voltage) My games keep crashing







Itll just freeze then go blank but sound keep going. Soooooo annoying, wish i could play @ a constant 1202, would be smexy!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Card isn't clocked @ that. That's a bug in Unigine.....


Oh tricky Unigine, but it's not random numbers, it's like an offset, can't it be guessed, no?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Water? Air? Exotic cooling? ASIC %?


Air, 77.2 percent.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> What card clock is that at ?
> 
> Maximus - 18K in extreme, awesome


I believe it was running at 1250Mhz/7.2Ghz. No throttling.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Maximus - 18K in extreme, awesome


Thanks.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh tricky Unigine, but it's not random numbers, it's like an offset, can't it be guessed, no?


I doubt it can guessed, but probably in the low 12's.... Score would be much higher if he was running 1.4GHz....


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> It has been updated to 1.04 for about 4 or 5 days now....
> 
> Great score... Go to the top. I wanna see all of OCN run them boards


Thanks. Somehow, I don't see the revision here?
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.

I am all for OCN'ers beating the top scores.







but the playing field isn't exactly leveled when competing with guys who are pro LN2, with modded PCBs, custom bios, and sponsorships.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> I am all for OCN'ers beating the top scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the playing field isn't exactly leveled when competing with the guys who are pro LN2, with modded PCBs, custom bios, and sponsorships.


Dont use that as a copout those guys at the top started as noobs too,plus without them pro guys we would get jack all for overclocking on vga's or mb's.
So do what you can and have fun doing it,the hobby is not about wr's or being at the top of some list.
You see this alll the time "WOW i got the fastest 2x card blah blah on air or on sunday or on tuesday before 12pm" lol you never the fastest for long remember that much but more importantly have lots of fun,pros cant do that too often


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Thanks. Somehow, I don't see the revision here?
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.
> 
> I am all for OCN'ers beating the top scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the playing field isn't exactly leveled when competing with guys who are pro LN2, with modded PCBs, custom bios, and sponsorships.


Here's a link, I've seen you up there a few times... You can push more, just tweak!









http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.4

Are you using driver 309?


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Dont use that as a copout those guys at the top started as noobs too,plus without them pro guys we would get jack all for overclocking on vga's or mb's.
> So do what you can and have fun doing it,the hobby is not about wr's or being at the top of some list.
> You see this alll the time "WOW i got the fastest 2x card blah blah on air or on sunday or on tuesday before 12pm" lol you never the fastest for long remember that much but more importantly have lots of fun,pros cant do that too often


Not a copout, just reality. I don't bench for a living, like some of these guys may, such as Kingpin.
I do have fun doing it though, and that's what this is all about.








I could never imagine claiming to be the fastest this or that, as these ranking can be so fleeting. I am sure someone else will be where I am over the next little while.


----------



## kpforce1

Well, I was trying to decide what waterblocks to get for the Titans and I recalled someone on this thread showing pics of the stock cooler taken apart... hmmmm.... it got me thinking and the result was = Stock cooler for VRM's and GPU side VRAM with a universal GPU block under the hood. Just an idea









I would keep the fan on low for sure unless the VRM's get too warm but I don't think that will be an issue as FTW420 has found with his setup.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Here's a link, I've seen you up there a few times... You can push more, just tweak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.4
> 
> Are you using driver 309?


Yeah man, I am gonna keep pushing, until I can push no more, then push some more.








I am using the last WHQL driver version 314.14, so not sure if this is technically still considered the launch drivers. Lol


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Not a copout, just reality. I don't bench for a living, like some of these guys may, such as Kingpin.
> I do have fun doing it though, and that's what this is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never imagine claiming to be the fastest this or that, as these ranking can be so fleeting. I am sure someone else will be where I am over the next little while.


Well i should not have said copout maybe just dont let it discourage you if your not at the top.

You got the fun part thats good its all gravey from there right?


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Well i should not have said copout maybe just dont let it discourage you if your not at the top.
> 
> You got the fun part thats good its all gravey from there right?


Lol..promise to go down trying.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*


This looks awesome!


----------



## vhco1972

I have a very strange problem here.

EVGA GTX Titan SLI - one SC overclocked at +96/+300, 1.2V, one vanila overclocked at +92/+300, 1.187v cannot go to 1.2v even I set at 1.2v. One vanila flashed to SC bios.

By using laughch driver of 314.09, i7 3930k at 4.8G, why my 3dmark11 and 3dmark Vantage scores are so low???

3dmark11 - only 22K,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6208991

3dmark Vantage - only 65K

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4615903

3dmark FS is OK, I guess, -- only 18K

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/282986

Vally is soso at 130fps and Heaven is around 125fps

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> This looks awesome!


Thanks!







I'm hoping the finished product turns out how I want


----------



## opt33

Now that bios throttling is resolved, can finally play with it. firestrike run cpu 4.8, gpu 1228 1.2vcore, mem +200


----------



## h2spartan

This may be a noob question but does enabling iGPU help boost scores in Valley?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Yeah man, I am gonna keep pushing, until I can push no more, then push some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the last WHQL driver version 314.14, so not sure if this is technically still considered the launch drivers. Lol


3DMark won't record your score cause it's a beta driver. You have to use 309


----------



## h2spartan

My 3dmark 11 with 4.1ghz on the 3770 and +150/+250 on the Titan. Look about right?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6220466


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> I have a very strange problem here.
> 
> EVGA GTX Titan SLI - one SC overclocked at +96/+300, 1.2V, one vanila overclocked at +92/+300, 1.187v cannot go to 1.2v even I set at 1.2v. One vanila flashed to SC bios.
> 
> By using laughch driver of 314.09, i7 3930k at 4.8G, why my 3dmark11 and 3dmark Vantage scores are so low???
> 
> 3dmark11 - only 22K,
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6208991
> 
> 3dmark Vantage - only 65K
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4615903
> 
> 3dmark FS is OK, I guess, -- only 18K
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/282986
> 
> Vally is soso at 130fps and Heaven is around 125fps
> 
> Thanks for helping me!


That Firestrike score is really good.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Now that bios throttling is resolved, can finally play with it. firestrike run cpu 4.8, gpu 1228 1.2vcore, mem +200


Nice for a single GPU. my 670's OC'd really good, doesn't even get that..


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> 3DMark won't record your score cause it's a beta driver. You have to use 309


I am sorry, I meant to say that I am using WHQL 314.09.


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> That Firestrike score is really good.....
> Nice for a single GPU. my 670's OC'd really good, doesn't even get that..


But why my 3dmark11 and 3dmarkVantage scores suck...


----------



## h2spartan

Does having integrated enabled while using discrete graphics boost performance in general?


----------



## ukn69

Aside from the benchmarking, what clocks do you guys game at, hrs of gaming not just 30 min tests. Farcry 3 keeps crashing every so often (freezes, screens go black but sounds keeps going and can't close it, have to restart, ANNOYING) @ +140 and +350. Ive been downclocking and so far im stable at a small oc of +105/+145 (1125mhz in game so not bad but not the best) w/ +13 voltage, since maxing out did nothing for me but add heat.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> I am sorry, I meant to say that I am using WHQL 314.09.


Oh okay.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> But why my 3dmark11 and 3dmarkVantage scores suck...


Have to tweak for different benches. I am still working on my Firestrike bench....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Does having integrated enabled while using discrete graphics boost performance in general?


Yes it does, probably a good 500+ pts..


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yes it does, probably a good 500+ pts..


Cool! but would it be considered "cheating" in a sense for benchmarking purposes?


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Cool! but would it be considered "cheating" in a sense for benchmarking purposes?


Unless you are using lucid I would say it is completely fair. Everyone has the option to use it and if they elect not to then that is on them.


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Oh okay.....
> Have to tweak for different benches. I am still working on my Firestrike bench....


I found my sweet spot for FS. evga SC with +96(C) or +92(C)/+300(M) for SLI would net you 18K+ that's 50% higher than 670 SLI at 12K+.

But just cannot find any sweet spots for 3dmark11 and 3dmark Vantage...

Tried all the bios and even my own modified bios from SC bios...

Titan is a strange beast..anything higher or lower would reduce your scores.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Cool! but would it be considered "cheating" in a sense for benchmarking purposes?


Guess so as it is not the Titan make the score.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Cool! but would it be considered "cheating" in a sense for benchmarking purposes?


Only if you somehow assume that no one else is doing it..


----------



## steelballrun99

I ran valley ultra hd and got 4729 is that supposed to be okay on sli??? Plus insaw that the graphics core was at 1202 for both gpu's does that mean that while runing valley the titans dont throttle???


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Bought the EVGA, it arrives on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I test it, I'll decide on the 2nd or 3rd... May god have mercy on my soul.


Card arrived monday at 4:00pm EDT by UPS, and I raced home at lunch to make sure I was there for delivery. I got everything ready, unboxed it, threw all the extra crap out of my way.

I put it in my other T600 case with the 3770K, MSI Z68 ,and Hybrid c: drive. I then "Imaged the O/S" to the 2TB Data drive. Took out the Hybrid drive, and to my dismay my SSD Raid-0 I installed is too small for my C: drive Image by 10 frakin Gig. AAAAAhhhhhhh!







Ordered 2 more SSD's...sigh.










Stared at Titan in self disgust. However I did note a great improvement on my MSI BIOS screen







j/k.

Look up idiot in the dictionary and you'll see my picture...

And to your question...Yes I was working on 2 PC's at the same time and already had installed the old Hybrid C: Drive into my other PC I was building for my dad. Not going to take that back apart. I can wait







I could work around this but I really hate to do this twice, even though the T600 case makes everything easy.


----------



## opt33

benches using 1228core, +220 mem, 1.2 vcore, 4.8 cpu I can bench all day with it, all 3dmarks no crashes, but havent tested in gaming yet. (1250 core I can get through some but not all benches and not consistently, and have to run mem down to +100 to do that).

My 24/7 is going to be either 1202 core, with 1.2v (testing 1.187 now), no crashes yet in hours gaming including fc3 and all 3dmarks....or 1163 with vcore 1.17-1.18, just for lower vcore. and of course my cpu will go back to 4.7, 1.39v.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> I ran valley ultra hd and got 4729 is that supposed to be okay on sli??? Plus insaw that the graphics core was at 1202 for both gpu's does that mean that while runing valley the titans dont throttle???


I've never overclocked before and did my first attempt last night. With a bunch of help from Vega it turned out to be pretty easy. I forget my score, but I know it was right around 4,800-4,900, and my fps was 120.1. This was all on stock bios with no throttling.


----------



## Brannigans Law

Just got my evga backplates!


----------



## Ghoxt

I gather it would spoil the spirit of "Reference Design" if EVGA included the Backplate on the cards they sell?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I gather it would spoil the spirit of "Reference Design" if EVGA included the Backplate on the cards they sell?


There's that, and that they are pretty unnecessary. Especially if you're running 3-way or 4-way - it creates heat issues. I'm on auto-notify because I'm going to buy one for my top card. Not going to bother with the rest, as you can't see them and it will add around 5 C to the temps (at least it did with my FTW+ 680 4GBs).


----------



## carlhil2

I just realized why some systems that are similar to mine score a lot higher, Lucid....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I just realized why some systems that are similar to mine score a lot higher, Lucid....


Yes people use Lucid, but in 3DMark they're not recorded......


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Just got my evga backplates!


Can you post a pic of the other side as well. Mines in transit, but I'm curious what it looks like.


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diverge*
> 
> Can you post a pic of the other side as well. Mines in transit, but I'm curious what it looks like.


There ya go


----------



## Naennon

well my rig is on EK-WB facebook











neat


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> There's that, and that they are pretty unnecessary. Especially if you're running 3-way or 4-way - it creates heat issues. I'm on auto-notify because I'm going to buy one for my top card. Not going to bother with the rest, as you can't see them and it will add around 5 C to the temps (at least it did with my FTW+ 680 4GBs).


How do u figure it added heat? I had SLI 680 FTW+ 4gbs and I don't think they added any heat compared to my refrence 680s. Though the FTW+ did have a different cooler. I though the brackets were said to actually take off. 1-2 degrees.

Only way I can see them adding heat is 3-4 SLI since the gpu's are already really close together, it just decreases even more airflow space between cards but I would think single or SLI it would help temps.

I am for sure ordering high flow bracket for my titans, still on the fence for backplates. Only think I didn't like about the backplates on my 680 FTW+ was the oil seeping onto the backplate from the thermal pads.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> How do u figure it added heat? I had SLI 680 FTW+ 4gbs and I don't think they added any heat compared to my refrence 680s. Though the FTW+ did have a different cooler. I though the brackets were said to actually take off. 1-2 degrees.
> 
> Only way I can see them adding heat is 3-4 SLI since the gpu's are already really close together, it just decreases even more airflow space between cards but I would think single or SLI it would help temps.
> 
> I am for sure ordering high flow bracket for my titans, still on the fence for backplates. Only think I didn't like about the backplates on my 680 FTW+ was the oil seeping onto the backplate from the thermal pads.


Because I ran them in 4-way SLI. The FTW+ 4GB cards are the worst cards I have ever owned. And I owned over 10 GTX 680s, ha.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

You can afford that many different video cards but not water cooling?


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> You can afford that many different video cards but not water cooling?


It's not a matter of "affording" it. I just don't value it nor have I done it before. I don't think the bang/buck is there. Fine with air cooling.

BTW, EVGA Titan backplates are back in stock:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M021-00-000023


----------



## virus86

I just ordered two backplates and another Titan SC! SLI here I come! Time to upgrade to triple 144Hz monitors?


----------



## Creator

Is the EVGA back plate compatible with the EK waterblocks? I'd like the EK back plate but they seem to be OOS everywhere, so I'm looking at EVGA's now.


----------



## opt33

My last bench for awhile..Valley, core 1228, mem +200, vcore 1.2, cpu 4.7

Edit: Valley run with corrected extreme HD profile


----------



## Brannigans Law

Here's more pics of evga backplates.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> But why my 3dmark11 and 3dmarkVantage scores suck...


They could be improved, they don't suck though. Faster cpu & system memory would improve the physics & combined scores, depends how much your rig can manage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Cool! but would it be considered "cheating" in a sense for benchmarking purposes?


Lucid enabled is considered a cheat, like nvidia physx. Fine for gaming & testing but not for the 'official' score threads or hwbot.
In most threads if posting a score with lucid, post a score without lucid as well & no one should complain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> well my rig is on EK-WB facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neat










It does look good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> My last bench for awhile..Valley, core 1228, mem +200, vcore 1.2, cpu 4.7
> 
> Are my settings wrong on valley, I just downloaded and ran as is....seen others with similar settings with really different scores, was I supposed to change something?


In the score thread in the bench section, it is mainly run with the extreme HD preset (1920 x 1080) although the OP is adding higher resolutions to the charts.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In the score thread in the bench section, it is mainly run with the extreme HD preset (1920 x 1080) although the OP is adding higher resolutions to the charts.


Thank you, figured it was something like that.


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Is the EVGA back plate compatible with the EK waterblocks? I'd like the EK back plate but they seem to be OOS everywhere, so I'm looking at EVGA's now.


Found some here

http://stores.ebay.com/HELLFIRE-TOYZ-LLC/_i.html?_nkw=titan+backplate&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Found some here
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/HELLFIRE-TOYZ-LLC/_i.html?_nkw=titan+backplate&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


I could have swore I saw $20 shipping earlier on that same exact item.... Thank you!


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I could have swore I saw $20 shipping earlier on that same exact item.... Thank you!


Nope! Just $5.99









You're Welcome!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Here's more pics of evga backplates.


Why would they put vent holes right over the memory? You can even see the thermal pads. This is the one time that the whole point of the backplate is to cool the memory imo. That kind of defeats the purpose imo.


----------



## badmojout

Anybody done any tests to see how much of an impact the backplate makes from a cooling perspective? I'm deciding against getting this time since I just got a Define XL R2 which means there's nothing to look at inside the case.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I can't wait to see if the ek backplate makes any difference at all with my memory clocks.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badmojout*
> 
> Anybody done any tests to see how much of an impact the backplate makes from a cooling perspective? I'm deciding against getting this time since I just got a Define XL R2 which means there's nothing to look at inside the case.


With older cards there was no difference in cooling. Can't speak for the Titan since I haven't tried a backplate, but I would expect the same temps & memory clocks as with no backplate. The memory doesn't really need any heatsinks.
The backplate won't hurt anything, they do look nice & offers better protection against accidental bumps to the back of the PCB.


----------



## carlhil2

...Don't see anyone running this bench......


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes I do and the modded bios helped me hit higher clocks and also stay at one speed with no throttling. Temps did go up. This is the one everyone is using.
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file


I want to flash my SC with this BIOS. Any tips on how to do it, any edits to make before flashing, and what settings to try after? I'm a little nervous as I don't want to brick my card.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With older cards there was no difference in cooling. Can't speak for the Titan since I haven't tried a backplate, but I would expect the same temps & memory clocks as with no backplate. The memory doesn't really need any heatsinks.
> The backplate won't hurt anything, they do look nice & offers better protection against accidental bumps to the back of the PCB.


I know that I'm comparing apples to oranges here but I saw a difference in stable memory clocks on my GTX 280 when going from some cheap aluminum heatsinks to a d-tek unisink. Nothing huge but it was there.

I don't have a ton of airflow over my card at the moment and I do have a sound card over the back of my video card so I'm wondering if it may help me. I still doubt it but you never know.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I can't wait to see if the ek backplate makes any difference at all with my memory clocks.


Doubt any. I ordered one for two reasons

1) Looks
2) It could protect against the worst possible thing happening in a water cooled system (very rare, but still possible *knocks on wood*)


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I can't wait to see if the ek backplate makes any difference at all with my memory clocks.


It's not going to. Heatsinks on ram, in most cases, is for cosmetic reasons. The only reason to buy it is if you want to protect the back of your card.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Do you have to take off the heatsink just to attach the backplate?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Do you have to take off the heatsink just to attach the backplate?


No, just have to take out the screws at the back, the stock heatsink can stay on the card though. Card facedown, screws out, backplate on, screws back in. As long as you don't pull the heatsink loose TIM & pads at the front will be fine.


----------



## Zaxis01

Finally broke 15 in 3Dmark11.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Finally broke 15 in 3Dmark11.


I'm jelly, i need a new cpu, let's go, intel.....


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys with multi-monitors, post your Valley Score (5760x1080 / Ultra / 4 x AA )

*[OFFICIAL]---Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still testing for my 7970 vs Titan showdown and somehow I'm getting a slightly slower avg FPS in BF3 at 1080p with the Titans OC'd than I did with my OC'd 7970's! WOnder what's going on here? I'm using the 314.21 beta drivers...


----------



## h2spartan

Yay! got over 17k on the graphics score but I seriously need to take some time to oc my cpu more.....4.1ghz just doesn't cut it!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6224708


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Finally broke 15 in 3Dmark11.


Real good score. What was your CPU clocked @? 5GHz?

This was @ 4.8GHz. Now i'm tempted to do another run....


----------



## Zaxis01

Yes! It was a 5ghz run.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still testing for my 7970 vs Titan showdown and somehow I'm getting a slightly slower avg FPS in BF3 at 1080p with the Titans OC'd than I did with my OC'd 7970's! WOnder what's going on here? I'm using the 314.21 beta drivers...


What are you getting?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Yes! It was a 5ghz run.


Very nice.... Thanks


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> What are you getting?


No problem!

What is your gpu clock at btw?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Real good score. What was your CPU clocked @? 5GHz?
> 
> This was @ 4.8GHz. Now i'm tempted to do another run....


Are you running the system memory at 2400Mhz or higher, with tight timings? There should be room for improvement, at 4.8 even with slower memory I'm getting better physics.
The graphics scores are great, need to get the physics up to make the overall score better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> What are you getting?


2013-03-19 22:34:19 - bf3 (SLI Titan 1080p OC)
Frames: 21612 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 180.100 - Min: 139 - Max: 201

2013-03-06 21:58:04 - bf3 (CF 7970 1080p OC)
Frames: 22041 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 183.675 - Min: 154 - Max: 201


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Are you running the system memory at 2400Mhz or higher, with tight timings? There should be room for improvement, at 4.8 even with slower memory I'm getting better physics.
> The graphics scores are great, need to get the physics up to make the overall score better.


Timings are 9-12-11-30

I think you would get a lil better running six cores... memory @ 2400 @ 1.535 V

I usually do runs with my CPU in my daily settings. I bumped it up 5GHz 2 days ago. I've been too busy gaming to do any bench's honestly. Loving Tomb Raider right now, it's smooth as butter with all the bells & whistles. I'm going to take your suggestion in account this weekend..

What are you running those cards @?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yay! got over 17k on the graphics score but I seriously need to take some time to oc my cpu more.....4.1ghz just doesn't cut it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6224708


My best is P13512, what's really going on, my cpu THAT much of a dog?


----------



## Zaxis01

Another run with a slightly higher gpu clock.


----------



## h2spartan

Here's my current highest valley run....again my cpu might be holding me back a lil...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So anybody got any ideas why at 1080p two 7970's OC'd would beat two Titans OC'd? I'm baffled so I'm just going to do a fresh reinstall of Windows and try again....


----------



## nyrang3rs

First time trying nvflash, if I'm running win7 x64 do I need to create a usb boot disk and boot from that to flash the bios? nvflash wont let me run it from the command line.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My best is P13512, what's really going on, my cpu THAT much of a dog?


whats the physics score you get? and what oc do you have on your cpu?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Timings are 9-12-11-30
> 
> I think you would get a lil better running six cores... memory @ 2400 @ 1.535 V
> 
> I usually do runs with my CPU in my daily settings. I bumped it up 5GHz 2 days ago. I've been too busy gaming to do any bench's honestly. Loving Tomb Raider right now, it's smooth as butter with all the bells & whistles. I'm going to take your suggestion in account this weekend..
> 
> What are you running those cards @?


This was a run on a hexcore rig, same card



Better physics score, but graphics does better with a 3770k. So overclocking the 3770k more



Hard to tell the clocks with throttling, I didn't keep any software running in the background to see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So anybody got any ideas why at 1080p two 7970's OC'd would beat two Titans OC'd? I'm baffled so I'm just going to do a fresh reinstall of Windows and try again....


That is weird, tessellation was enabled on the 7970s? That's about the only thing I can think of, my sub-zero cooled 7970 tess disabled scores are still ahead of my water cooled titan scores. Barely, but ahead.
With default bench settings Titans should be spanking the 7970s.


----------



## h2spartan

Okay so right now I know I can achieve around 75-76 fps in valley hd extreme. Lets say if I manage to OC my cpu to around 4.7-4.8 (currently at 4.1) how much additionaly fps would i get in valley if any?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay so right now I know I can achieve around 75-76 fps in valley hd extreme. Lets say if I manage to OC my cpu to around 4.7-4.8 (currently at 4.1) how much additionaly fps would i get in valley if any?


4.1 Ghz to 4.6 Ghz = around 2 fps maybe


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 4.1 Ghz to 4.6 Ghz = around 2 fps maybe


Oh shweet! 77-78 fps in valley was my goal anyways when i first started oc'ing my Titan. Maybe i'll continue even after that


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> whats the physics score you get? and what oc do you have on your cpu?


Graphics Score15347

Physics Score 10115 -cpu clocked to 4.6 and change!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This was a run on a hexcore rig, same card
> 
> 
> 
> Better physics score, but graphics does better with a 3770k. So overclocking the 3770k more


Sorry I didn't look in detail. That combo is spanking @ 17,000

Time to do some tweaking


----------



## RR09SS

So I should have my EVGA backplate tomorrow. 2 questions. 1st, does it come with the thermal pads on it? And second, I have some arctic mx4 still, should I put that on the gpu, or leave the existing tim in place?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Graphics Score15347
> 
> Physics Score 10115 -cpu clocked to 4.6 and change!


Hmmm not sure bro...but that physics score does seem a tad low for 4.6 on an 2600k

as for your graphics score I wonder if you're being held back by pci 2.0 whereas im running 3.0x16. It would probably make a slight difference....

I've aslo noticed that higher frequency ram helps a decent amount with improving physics and combined scores.


----------



## kpforce1

So I got my first "hybrid" cooled Titan 90% finished tonight.... man, it is going to be friggin sawee and I bet no one else has one like it yet







!! Turned out waaaay better than I imagined. I fitted a swiftech MCW82 block under the stock cooler (yes, i had to do some "fitting" lol) and painted parts of the cooler shroud white to match my build







. Pics tomorrow when the paint dries


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> So I got my first "hybrid" cooled Titan 90% finished tonight.... man, it is going to be friggin sawee and I bet no one else has one like it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! Turned out waaaay better than I imagined. I fitted a swiftech MCW82 block under the stock cooler (yes, i had to do some "fitting" lol) and painted parts of the cooler shroud white to match my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics tomorrow when the paint dries


Damn! nice looking build so far man!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Damn! nice looking build so far man!


Much appreciated







I now I'll be glad to actually "use" it haha


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> So I should have my EVGA backplate tomorrow. 2 questions. 1st, does it come with the thermal pads on it? And second, I have some arctic mx4 still, should I put that on the gpu, or leave the existing tim in place?


It always replace mine when putting on the backplate since I'm going to have all the screws out anyways. Yes it comes with the thermal pads on it already.


----------



## steelballrun99

hey guys, I got 1 card that's an asus ref and the other is a gigabyte card... I ran sli but when I check the stock settings on precision x the stock voltage r not exact...

card 1 clock 324, voltage 887
card 2 clock 324 voltage 875

will this be the problem or its just what sli does?

my valley extreme hd bench is fps 120.4 and score is 5036


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hmmm not sure bro...but that physics score does seem a tad low for 4.6 on an 2600k
> 
> as for your graphics score I wonder if you're being held back by pci 2.0 whereas im running 3.0x16. It would probably make a slight difference....
> 
> I've aslo noticed that higher frequency ram helps a decent amount with improving physics and combined scores.


That makes sense, i will gas up my ram later, it's running at 824.3 as of now. somw benches i crush, others, not so much!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Are you running the system memory at 2400Mhz or higher, with tight timings? There should be room for improvement, at 4.8 even with slower memory I'm getting better physics.
> The graphics scores are great, need to get the physics up to make the overall score better.


Tight'n up the timings a lil bit, left everything the same & jumped 300pts. Will tweak some more, I need to be in bed... Oh well, I will sleep @ work tomorrow....









Link


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is weird, tessellation was enabled on the 7970s? That's about the only thing I can think of, my sub-zero cooled 7970 tess disabled scores are still ahead of my water cooled titan scores. Barely, but ahead.
> With default bench settings Titans should be spanking the 7970s.


No, this was in BF3 recording FPS with FRAPS on Ultra preset at 1080p...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> So I got my first "hybrid" cooled Titan 90% finished tonight.... man, it is going to be friggin sawee and I bet no one else has one like it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! Turned out waaaay better than I imagined. I fitted a swiftech MCW82 block under the stock cooler (yes, i had to do some "fitting" lol) and painted parts of the cooler shroud white to match my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics tomorrow when the paint dries


Can't wait to see this man


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, this was in BF3 recording FPS with FRAPS on Ultra preset at 1080p...


While the issue I had before was largely unrelated to yours, it makes me feel as though maybe Titan needs slight optimizing on BF3. It just seems too bizarre that those 7970s beat the titans and the issue I had with them on BF3 with heavy stuttering. That said, I did not notice that issue until after a) I had flashed custom bios, and then back to stock and b) I updated from the Titan release/1st beta driver to the most recent one. Try maybe using the release driver and the first beta driver on the Titans, maybe that might change something?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Can anyone help a newb like me flash the SC bios posted a few pages ago? Never done this before and nvflash wont run in win7 x64


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> While the issue I had before was largely unrelated to yours, it makes me feel as though maybe Titan needs slight optimizing on BF3. It just seems too bizarre that those 7970s beat the titans and the issue I had with them on BF3 with heavy stuttering. That said, I did not notice that issue until after a) I had flashed custom bios, and then back to stock and b) I updated from the Titan release/1st beta driver to the most recent one. Try maybe using the release driver and the first beta driver on the Titans, maybe that might change something?


In the process of doing a fresh Win8 installation right now with 314.09 release drivers...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Can anyone help a newb like me flash the SC bios posted a few pages ago? Never done this before and nvflash wont run in win7 x64


The latest version doesn't work....

You need NVFlash 5.118
Try techpowerup


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> The latest version doesn't work....


What version of nvflash should I use?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> What version of nvflash should I use?


NVFlash 5.118


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> What version of nvflash should I use?


http://1pcent.com/?p=277

go this this website, callsignvega suggests that I follow instructions on here and its easy and I just did it successfully

hope it helps


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Can anyone help a newb like me flash the SC bios posted a few pages ago? Never done this before and nvflash wont run in win7 x64


Try this.....

KeplerBios Tweaker.zip 431k .zip file
...I have never tried this method, seems easier though..


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> What version of nvflash should I use?


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Try this.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeplerBios Tweaker.zip 431k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have never tried this method, seems easier though..


You still need to have nvflash in the folder with KBT for it to work.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
> You still need to have nvflash in the folder with KBT for it to work.


It's all there.....like i said, i don't use this method, old-school baby


----------



## Cheesemaster

I did it all on hot air!!!! I scored second in the world!!! Thanx goes out to sue button! and EVGA, and EVGA forums!!! They helped alot and to all those here that have put up with my cheese factor!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I did it all on hot air!!!! I scored second in the world!!! Thanx goes out to sue button! and EVGA, and EVGA forums!!! They helped alot and to all those here that have put up with my cheese factor!


Put that ish on water and take that #1 spot!


----------



## emett

In terms of warranty If a card fails with a flashed bios how could they tell that it was flashed? The card doesn't work.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I did it all on hot air!!!! I scored second in the world!!! Thanx goes out to sue button! and EVGA, and EVGA forums!!! They helped alot and to all those here that have put up with my cheese factor!


You were saying?











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6226489


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6226489


----------



## Kimir

Monster!
2 pts by 2 pts, you guys


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I did it all on hot air!!!! I scored second in the world!!! Thanx goes out to sue button! and EVGA, and EVGA forums!!! They helped alot and to all those here that have put up with my cheese factor!


We need to see more....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6226489


This is good competition here


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> In terms of warranty If a card fails with a flashed bios how could they tell that it was flashed? The card doesn't work.


they will know, doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what we did to the cards to make it that way... but proving it is another story... haha... lets just hope they cant prove a thing

ps. im sure they have a way on running diagnostics on a card to check like what cars have... (that's my opinion)


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> hey guys, I got 1 card that's an asus ref and the other is a gigabyte card... I ran sli but when I check the stock settings on precision x the stock voltage r not exact...
> 
> card 1 clock 324, voltage 887
> card 2 clock 324 voltage 875
> 
> will this be the problem or its just what sli does?
> 
> my valley extreme hd bench is fps 120.4 and score is 5036


It probably reflects the ASIC/voltage requirements of each card. It's not SLI that does it, it's internal to each card.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Damn! nice looking build so far man!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can't wait to see this man


Here is some Titan pron baby







again, it isn't finished yet, but I think you can imagine what I'm going for







. Howd that white thing get in the middle where the original cooler was?


----------



## N0RVE

I stopped the Valley benchmark on a scene where GPU usage was close to 99% to see if my cards throttled on full load and I got this:



Can I expect my cards to throttle in games or I am safe?

The test was done on stock BIOSes with 106% 95º targets and +400 MHZ on the memories.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Here is some Titan pron baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, it isn't finished yet, but I think you can imagine what I'm going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Howd that white thing get in the middle where the original cooler was?


Holy crap, that is awsome, you deserve a +rep for your work and originality.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Here is some Titan pron baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, it isn't finished yet, but I think you can imagine what I'm going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Howd that white thing get in the middle where the original cooler was?


Looks so sexy! I can't wait to see your system all to together and the performance results of that modded cooling solution! Amazing work man!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> I stopped the Valley benchmark on a scene where GPU usage was close to 99% to see if my cards throttled on full load and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I expect my cards to throttle in games or I am safe?
> 
> The test was done on stock BIOSes with 106% 95º targets and +400 MHZ on the memories.


I don't see any throttling there.

If you were to overclock the core not just the memory, you'd see throttling.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> I stopped the Valley benchmark on a scene where GPU usage was close to 99% to see if my cards throttled on full load and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I expect my cards to throttle in games or I am safe?
> 
> The test was done on stock BIOSes with 106% 95º targets and +400 MHZ on the memories.


Possibly...although, only you can test that out for yourself and confirm it. So, go play some games!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't get any throttling in Valley or Heaven up to 1176MHz (though it will crash at that speed) but get massive throttling in 3dmark11 (but only the under water parts, the rest is solid). It's weird what exactly causes the throttling...


----------



## N0RVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> I stopped the Valley benchmark on a scene where GPU usage was close to 99% to see if my cards throttled on full load and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I expect my cards to throttle in games or I am safe?
> 
> The test was done on stock BIOSes with 106% 95º targets and +400 MHZ on the memories.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't see any throttling there.
> 
> If you were to overclock the core not just the memory, you'd see throttling.


Is the throttling related mostly to core overclocking then?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Looking good... I just saw a white 7950 that looked awesome as well. It has a 7970 PCB too


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Unfortunately nobody has really nailed down exactly WHAT causes throttling as some guys get it well below the power or temp thresholds. Nvidia's "fix" will be just to change the power % our cards report so that the throttling will technically be in spec but as to what's really going on, we don't really know yet...


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Why would they put vent holes right over the memory? You can even see the thermal pads. This is the one time that the whole point of the backplate is to cool the memory imo. That kind of defeats the purpose imo.


recycled backplates....


----------



## DADDYDC650

I ran a bunch of stress tests and played a bunch of Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3. I've concluded that 1215Mhz/7Ghz is my 24/7 OC. Anything above that isn't worth it since I'm on air. Such an awesome card! Can't wait for BF4 so I can put all this computing power to good use.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Here is some Titan pron baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, it isn't finished yet, but I think you can imagine what I'm going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Howd that white thing get in the middle where the original cooler was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Amazing looking. What are you going to do with the tubing? How are you planning on getting it in there...


----------



## WALSRU

I would only buy a backplate if it was the same silver color as the cooler


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> We need to see more....
> This is good competition here


Uh, you guys gonna make me get a 4th Titan just to join in the fun?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Here is some Titan pron baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, it isn't finished yet, but I think you can imagine what I'm going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Howd that white thing get in the middle where the original cooler was?


Haha what the heck is that! Cool.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> The latest version doesn't work....
> 
> You need NVFlash 5.118
> Try techpowerup


Okay new problem, trying to flash I get Error PCI Subsystem ID mismatch


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Amazing looking. What are you going to do with the tubing? How are you planning on getting it in there...


I hope for white pvc the lacquered kind


----------



## opt33

Every time you flash and switch vendors, you will get that error, and you will likely have to reload nvidia drivers. First time I switched vendors, I got that error and an audible beep. Now switching vendor bioses, just the error, and of course reloading drivers.

When same vendor, you wont.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Okay new problem, trying to flash I get Error PCI Subsystem ID mismatch


Ignore it it is because of your vendor


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Looking good... I just saw a white 7950 that looked awesome as well. It has a 7970 PCB too


Thanks







and that 7950 is smexy for sure!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Amazing looking. What are you going to do with the tubing? How are you planning on getting it in there...


Thank you







I'm still deciding on the tubing. I'm using copper tubing in the build (painted white). I'm thinking about using monsoon light fittings (i have a few to test fit with) with a very short 90 from the block. From there the tube will run back the length of the card to a mount I'm making that uses the OEM case support mount holes on the card heatsink. Maybe bulkhead fittings as well so the card is easily removed from the loop as it would be in one package







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Uh, you guys gonna make me get a 4th Titan just to join in the fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha what the heck is that! Cool.


Do it man do it!







: My build is goint to entail 3... 4 just will not fit for the amount of slots I have on the SR-2 and that my custom cooling solution takes three slots per card







. I dunno what that thing is in there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I hope for white pvc the lacquered kind


Not sure what exactly you mean by lacquered kind... the solid stuff? I'm already using copper tubing


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Ignore it it is because of your vendor


I thought I was flashing a SC bios. Wouldn't that be the same vendor? I can't ignore, it wont continue.


----------



## hanibal187

I successfully flashed the evga sc bios to my zotac, has anyone know how to edit fan profiles (auto fan profile) in the bios?


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> In terms of warranty If a card fails with a flashed bios how could they tell that it was flashed? The card doesn't work.


They can easily dump the contents of the flash/eprom/ect.


----------



## fommof

Might be a silly question but here goes...

Is there a real reason to buy the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Superclocked instead of their plain GTX TITAN model? It's 876/928Mhz vs 837/876Mhz but isn't this something that could be just adjusted manually via Afterburer, Prescision etc? Are the SC ones some kind of selected Titans?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Uh, you guys gonna make me get a 4th Titan just to join in the fun?


Umm no, that will happen anyway.......


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Umm no, that will happen anyway.......


Lol. He's justifying







he'll cave and do it


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that 7950 is smexy for sure!
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still deciding on the tubing. I'm using copper tubing in the build (painted white). I'm thinking about using monsoon light fittings (i have a few to test fit with) with a very short 90 from the block. From there the tube will run back the length of the card to a mount I'm making that uses the OEM case support mount holes on the card heatsink. Maybe bulkhead fittings as well so the card is easily removed from the loop as it would be in one package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do it man do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : My build is goint to entail 3... 4 just will not fit for the amount of slots I have on the SR-2 and that my custom cooling solution takes three slots per card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I dunno what that thing is in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what exactly you mean by lacquered kind... the solid stuff? I'm already using copper tubing


I was wondering if you were gonna try to cut some holes in the cooler to get the tubes in there. It would probably ruin the ascetics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Might be a silly question but here goes...
> 
> Is there a real reason to buy the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Superclocked instead of their plain GTX TITAN model? It's 876/928Mhz vs 837/876Mhz but isn't this something that could be just adjusted manually via Afterburer, Prescision etc? Are the SC ones some kind of selected Titans?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Nope. You only want the higher asic %, unless the t-shirt and mousepad are something you want from the SC Signature set like I got... in which case have at it


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> Is the throttling related mostly to core overclocking then?


The throttling is due to the power usage ... turn your core down but max out your fan and set a higher memory OC and the same thing will happen. Nvidia gimped the power regulation on these cards so most people will simply throttle at the voltages and speeds NVIDIA advertised these to run at ... meaning what ever oc you can get at 1.2v will likely just throttle and don't even think about adding a memory oc LOL.

You can either flash the BIOS risking warranty or use water cooling which removes the fan and thus the fans power draw to get a higher OC before throttle ... so warranty, $130 for water block or enjoy the throttling









there are a few cards here and there which throttle very little or not at all ... the lucky the few ...

BTW I did RMA my titans, hoping for a refund, not happy about this misleading titan stuff by NVIDIA ... I will hold out as long as I can on the titans LOL like a child holding their breath to make a point. Luckly I have other kick ass hardware to play with while I do so.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I thought I was flashing a SC bios. Wouldn't that be the same vendor? I can't ignore, it wont continue.


nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

ignores that subvendor crap


----------



## hanibal187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I thought I was flashing a SC bios. Wouldn't that be the same vendor? I can't ignore, it wont continue.


just ignore the vendor message,

use the guide here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277

I flashed my dual zotacs to evga sc bios worked like a charm







has anyone know how to edit fan profiles (auto fan profile) in the bios?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> or use water cooling which removes the fan and thus the fans power draw to get a higher OC before throttle ... so warranty, $130 for water block or enjoy the throttling


Wait a minute...isn't there a convertor like this strange vga fan 4pin to molex or "normal" 3 pin adaptor? (prolimatech has one but it's strange vga 4pin to 2 pwr, so it's the opposite).

If part of the problem is the fan consumption (powered by Titans pcb) then why not just power and control the fan via a fan controller? (or power it and control it via the motherboard)) Then just set the fan to the max rpms you that it's acceptable to you and good to go...


----------



## CAxVIPER

The temps on these cards suck with stock cooling. Was playing BF3 and hit 77c with 85% fan. My room is only 16c.....

Looks like it is time to buy a couple blocks


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> The temps on these cards suck with stock cooling. Was playing BF3 and hit 77c with 85% fan. My room is only 16c.....
> 
> Looks like it is time to buy a couple blocks


? Ambient temps are one thing... what is your internal case temp by chance? Maybe you're lacking some air flow inside the case?

-edit: My ambient temp is 19C and after gaming my card(s) never reached over 70C with a custom fan profile (never over 70%).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanibal187*
> 
> just ignore the vendor message,
> 
> use the guide here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277
> 
> I flashed my dual zotacs to evga sc bios worked like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone know how to edit fan profiles (auto fan profile) in the bios?


A few of those commands have to be updated as they are double (dash) -- and not single - .


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Wait a minute...isn't there a convertor like this strange vga fan 4pin to molex or "normal" 3 pin adaptor? (prolimatech has one but it's strange vga 4pin to 2 pwr, so it's the opposite).
> 
> If part of the problem is the fan consumption (powered by Titans pcb) then why not just power and control the fan via a fan controller? (or power it and control it via the motherboard)) Then just set the fan to the max rpms you that it's acceptable to you and good to go...


you can but have fun running a wire in and out of your titan ... we don't wanna hurt that great looking shroud!
That idea was mentioned about 200 pages ago LOL I do not think any one has done it, they have either flashed bios, gone water cooling or like me did an RMA.

and I would add the problem is NVIDIA here, I think all of these things we are doing to get around this crap for $1000 is totally NOT COOL.

If you do the fan bypass let us know how it goes


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> The temps on these cards suck with stock cooling. Was playing BF3 and hit 77c with 85% fan. My room is only 16c.....
> 
> Looks like it is time to buy a couple blocks


Many people with Titans on OCN you're the first to complain of temps. Titans are cool and quiet and might finally be the cards to make me ditch my huge wc case and go all air in a sff.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Many people with Titans on OCN you're the first to complain of temps. Titans are cool and quiet and might finally be the cards to make me ditch my huge wc case and go all air in a sff.


but you can do wc in sff....that's what my plan is eventually. it's just more of a challenge to make things fit


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> If you do the fan bypass let us know how it goes


lol, i don't own a titan (yet), just trying to think about the probs and how i could overcome them in the simplest way...









I still don't know what's the name of that strange 4pin thing to at least search if there is already an 4pin female to 3pin male adapter/converter out there...

EDIT: never mind, found it...


----------



## Gunslinger.

Finally have it somewhat assembled, waiting on delivery of 2 more EK blocks before it's 100% done.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A few of those commands have to be updated as they are double (dash) -- and not single - .


Which ones? Happy to update!


----------



## hanibal187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Which ones? Happy to update!


nvflash -list to know each card index number
nvflash -version -i1 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
nvflash -save -i1 gtxtitan_1.rom to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
nvflash -version -i2 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
nvflash -save -i2 gtxtitan_2.rom to save original titan bios of card 2 to file
nvflash -protectoff to turn off any write protection error message
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 1
nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 2

before list --
before save --
before procectoff --

thanks for the guide


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> ? Ambient temps are one thing... what is your internal case temp by chance? Maybe you're lacking some air flow inside the case?
> 
> -edit: My ambient temp is 19C and after gaming my card(s) never reached over 70C with a custom fan profile (never over 70%).


It is on an open air testing bench right now

It also just started doing this within the past few days. When I first got it I had no issues staying under 70c


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Not sure what exactly you mean by lacquered kind... the solid stuff? I'm already using copper tubing


Copper is great too.
I mean the pvc that is solid white the kind that actually shines a bit polished copper is great 2


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanibal187*
> 
> nvflash -list to know each card index number
> nvflash -version -i1 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
> nvflash -save -i1 gtxtitan_1.rom to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
> nvflash -version -i2 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
> nvflash -save -i2 gtxtitan_2.rom to save original titan bios of card 2 to file
> nvflash -protectoff to turn off any write protection error message
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 1
> nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 2
> 
> before list --
> before save --
> before procectoff --
> 
> thanks for the guide


Ah, thanks - turns out is *is* typed in that way but the Wordpress blog formats it weirdly...so I added a space between so it looks clearer now. Thanks!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> It is on an open air testing bench right now
> 
> It also just started doing this within the past few days. When I first got it I had no issues staying under 70c


Sounds like you are one of the unfortunate few where the TIM application specialist fell asleep







. My TIM was perfectly applied and take it from someone who has pulled a crap load of NVIDIA GPUs apart, not really common for perfect TIM application lol. You may want to pull the cooler off and reapply the TIM of your choice "properly".

You can either pull the entire cooler off OR take the top of the cooler apart (requires two different allen wrenches and a small X screwdriver), undo the 4 screws (with springs) holding the GPU cooler frrom the back after the cooler beauti cover is off and vwalla (also requires you to take the I/O bracket off of the back of the card though).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Copper is great too.
> I mean the pvc that is solid white the kind that actually shines a bit polished copper is great 2


Ahhh ok. I'm not polishing the copper though.... I'm using white epoxy paint (looks like powder coating)


----------



## Alienware69

Should I get a Titan or is the 780 going to be better?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> I stopped the Valley benchmark on a scene where GPU usage was close to 99% to see if my cards throttled on full load and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I expect my cards to throttle in games or I am safe?
> 
> The test was done on stock BIOSes with 106% 95º targets and +400 MHZ on the memories.


Pump up your core, you are at 993mhz in this shot!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienware69*
> 
> Should I get a Titan or is the 780 going to be better?


Titan is better if you have the money then do so.


----------



## Alienware69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Titan is better if you have the money then do so.


Damn so the 780 is going to be between the titan and 680? 1K is a lot for 1 card though lol

Going to have to think about it.


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Titan is better if you have the money then do so.


Citation needed


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Citation needed


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*


How can we take this serious, they have not even got the clock speed of the Titan correct.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> but you can do wc in sff....that's what my plan is eventually. it's just more of a challenge to make things fit


What's the smallest case that can fit enough rad for 2 titans + haswell or ib-e ?


----------



## carlhil2

Are there ANY Titan overclocked benches on the World Wide Web?


----------



## CAxVIPER

Went ahead and reapplied new TIM and it reduced it a few degrees but not much. Just going to throw a waterblock on it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Citation needed


Well gt780 is just an optimized gtx680 core and has the same die size.
It therefor is weak compared to the Titan with his TITAN GK110 core (it isn't that big but it is for the current Nvidia lineup and future plan)


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> Went ahead and reapplied new TIM and it reduced it a few degrees but not much. Just going to throw a waterblock on it.


Odd that you get such bad temps, I have 76C max with 165 core/300 mem @ 1.2v, this is using a 1:1 fan profile in a case that's not great for air cooling


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Put that ish on water and take that #1 spot!


That would require a lot more than water cooling...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Might be a silly question but here goes...
> 
> Is there a real reason to buy the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Superclocked instead of their plain GTX TITAN model? It's 876/928Mhz vs 837/876Mhz but isn't this something that could be just adjusted manually via Afterburer, Prescision etc? Are the SC ones some kind of selected Titans?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I was wondering if you were gonna try to cut some holes in the cooler to get the tubes in there. It would probably ruin the ascetics.
> Nope. You only want the higher asic %, unless the t-shirt and mousepad are something you want from the SC Signature set like I got... in which case have at it


Basic titan or superclocked (or any factory overclocked for that matter) is still the same chances of getting a good card.The highest asic I've seen looking through this thread is a plain evga Titan, not a factory overclocked model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Finally have it somewhat assembled, waiting on delivery of 2 more EK blocks before it's 100% done.










looking forward to seeing the scores!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Are there ANY Titan overclocked benches on the World Wide Web?


http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_titan/

Just click on the ranking for each benchmark to see the results.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

There'd be some mighty angry Titan owners around if Nvidia released a GTX 780 in a few months that was faster than the Titan at only $500. I'd be one of them...


----------



## Kane2207

I think they'll do a 13 SMX Titan 'lite' around Q3 for around 600-700, then do 7xx Jan next year. I'd be surprised if they eclipsed Titan with their 7xx line, they're making too much cash with the split in the product line up.

The only way you'll see a 780 beat a Titan is if AMD pulls out something special for the 8970, pricing it sub $500, and it doesn't look like they have a response to Titan at the moment.


----------



## Falknir

Still waiting to see the XSPC GTX TITAN waterblock to show itself, but it seems Heatkiller has listed their waterblocks and backplates for sale now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Would've probably gone with HK blocks had they been available a couple weeks ago. Oh well, my EK's look fantastic and match my other blocks beautifully...


----------



## Falknir

Yeah, almost jumped on the EK blocks early on, but decided on waiting till all the options are available.


----------



## CallsignVega

Woohoo, got third Titan in. Gonna put its through its paces by itself before putting the water block on it to make sure it checks out.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woohoo, got third Titan in. Gonna put its through its paces by itself before putting the water block on it to make sure it checks out.


Exciting, I am REALLY excited to see how it fairs in BF3 and C3 hahahaha!!! Come on let those numbers talk the lot of us into going 3 way sli!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Exciting, I am REALLY excited to see how it fairs in BF3 and C3 hahahaha!!! Come on let those numbers talk the lot of us into going 3 way sli!


No no! I need to be talked *out* of tri-sli not *in*.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My SLI BF3 testing was a fiasco last night. Got 4FPS less than my CF 7970 setup for some reason. Went ahead and did a fresh Win8 install and will retest again tonight. Hopefully it was just a glitch...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My SLI BF3 testing was a fiasco last night. Got 4FPS less than my CF 7970 setup for some reason. Went ahead and did a fresh Win8 install and will retest again tonight. Hopefully it was just a glitch...


That is VERY disturbing!!! Was that the only test out of line with what was expected?

I am hoping it was a glitch, you got some people waiting for that post here!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's the FRAPS data line for my two runs (SLI Titans on top, CF 7970's on bottom:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 2013-03-19 22:34:19 - bf3 (SLI Titan 1080p OC)
> Frames: 21612 - Time: 120000ms - *Avg: 180.100 - Min: 139 - Max: 201*
> 
> 2013-03-06 21:58:04 - bf3 (CF 7970 1080p OC)
> Frames: 22041 - Time: 120000ms - *Avg: 183.675 - Min: 154 - Max: 201*


This was the only abnormal result as the Titans have been anywhere from 25%-50% faster in the rest of my testing so far. The Titans actually beat the 7970's at 1440p but only by 4 FPS (or about 3%). As I said, I'm retesting on a fresh install tonight...


----------



## benlavigne11

Ok, so a few benches I did tonight.

Firestrike Extreme *5379* - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/293079

3dMark11 Performance *15885* - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6230318

Valley Extreme HD (cannot run full screen on 3 screens) *3132*

Pics







I only able to run 1202 but I can run +500 memory. Thanks for the bios Naennon.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's the FRAPS data line for my two runs (SLI Titans on top, CF 7970's on bottom:
> This was the only abnormal result as the Titans have been anywhere from 25%-50% faster in the rest of my testing so far. The Titans actually beat the 7970's at 1440p but only by 4 FPS (or about 3%). As I said, I'm retesting on a fresh install tonight...


I wonder how likely that is simply the case of bottlenecking from the cpu in BF3??? 1440p is a good res but maybe not enough to show the differences in the cards (in the case of the part of BF3 you tested). I guess we will know more after your test on a fresh OS install


----------



## N0RVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Pump up your core, you are at 993mhz in this shot!


Yeah, I know, but then the throttling would only happen if I was to overclock the core, right? I thought it was an out of the box issue


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My SLI BF3 testing was a fiasco last night. Got 4FPS less than my CF 7970 setup for some reason. Went ahead and did a fresh Win8 install and will retest again tonight. Hopefully it was just a glitch...


I'll have to post a video sometime this week, my Titans are absolutely destroying BF3 in Surround, and perfect smoothness too.


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'll have to post a video sometime this week, my Titans are absolutely destroying BF3 in Surround, and perfect smoothness too.


I know what you mean. I was streaming and playing in 3240x1920 full ultra settings and not going below 70fps, AMAZING.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> Yeah, I know, but then the throttling would only happen if I was to overclock the core, right? I thought it was an out of the box issue


True, but, imo, Nvidia doesn't consider it an "issue", i think it is their way of keeping a "safe" distance from the 690 out of the box, knowing that those who do buy the Titan, will "find a way".....


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Have to tweak for different benches. I am still working on my Firestrike bench....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They could be improved, they don't suck though. Faster cpu & system memory would improve the physics & combined scores, depends how much your rig can manage.


I found solution for my very weak 3dmark11 scores. It's not the throttling and it's not the power issue.

My 3dmark11 scores increased ~2000 points!

My GT1 from 131 -> 155, GT2 from 121 -> 153, GT3 from 164 -> 196 and GT4 from 84 -> 90, and this is just my first test...

My *BEFORE* score,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6151717



My *AFTER* score,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6230611


----------



## FtW 420

What did you do that made the difference? Looks like all the same clocks & driver, great improvement!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> What did you do that made the difference? Looks like all the same clocks & driver, great improvement!


That's what I want to know, my 3DMark11 scores fall way short of what i see with similar builds as mine!


----------



## wuannai

Well, some say 1.25v is possible with this card, some say not. DMM says yes.

The fact is that all of the supposed 1.25v bios I've tested just THROTTLED.

Is there a way that we can get the Naennon bios modified to 1.25v??

Just the Naennon's one. Not another one (the others throttle).

I think a lot of people would appreciate.

Thank you!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That's what I want to know, my 3DMark11 scores fall way short of what i see with similar builds as mine!


I find 3DMark silly. Tiny little resolution and the goofiest settings can swing the score wildly. Then there are particular system "tweaks" just for 3DMark.


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> What did you do that made the difference? Looks like all the same clocks & driver, great improvement!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That's what I want to know, my 3DMark11 scores fall way short of what i see with similar builds as mine!


It's the SW bug of 3dmark and they have the CAP on FPS. To remove it, you have to run it in stretch mode.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I find 3DMark silly. Tiny little resolution and the goofiest settings can swing the score wildly. Then there are particular system "tweaks" just for 3DMark.


Lol, used to kill me that you have the beastly rigs that benchers drool over & yet only game on them...
I used to just game but found I can have more fun with all the tweaking. Resolutions are slowly catching up, the new 3dmark is 1920 x 1080 (at least better than 1280 x 1024, or 720)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> It's the SW bug of 3dmark and they have the CAP on FPS. To remove it, you have to run it in stretch mode.










should have thought to tell you that one first off... I had the same issue when first trying fire strike with the titan.


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have thought to tell you that one first off... I had the same issue when first trying fire strike with the titan.


Do you have to do it in 3dmark FS? There is no stretch mode there tho.

My FS score is OK --- around 18250+/-


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> It's the SW bug of 3dmark and they have the CAP on FPS. To remove it, you have to run it in stretch mode.


Are you serious? Seems like a massive flaw for "benchmark" software LOL.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> Do you have to do it in 3dmark FS? There is no stretch mode there tho.
> 
> My FS score is OK --- around 18250+/-


I only have a single card, scored p10994. I didn't see an FPS cap issue with firestrike like with 11.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Are you serious? Seems like a massive flaw for "benchmark" software LOL.


I'm pretty sure it's at least partly the newer titan driver with 3dmark 11 (they aren't playing nice), it didn't happen with older drivers.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Alright, going to upload the BIOS I just made for people wanting a _much_ quieter/colder card with a slightly lower overclock. These BIOS force voltages in games to 1.162v, 1.175v, or 1.186v. They have a max boost of 1150MHz to ensure certain games don't cause stability problems. Voltage control does nothing on these, I suggest leaving it alone.
> 
> Settings I recommend:
> Core Voltage +0mv
> Power Limit: 110% (Prioritized)
> Temp Limit: 85C (Unlinked)
> Core: +150
> Memory +250 (You may be able to go higher, or have to go lower)
> Fan: 1:1 or whatever you prefer to keep it below 80C. Card will throttle to 1137 at around 80C.
> 
> *This should achieve a steady 1150mhz with no throttling on pretty much any card, while keeping temps easily in check. Try 1.162v first, and if that's not stable try the next, then the next. 1150MHz 1.162v is stable on my card.*
> 
> 1150 1.162.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1150 1.175.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1150 1.186.zip 132k .zip file


I flashed the 1.162 bios. My score in Heaven wasn't that great, 62fps average. I'm running a 4ghz 3930k processor and 16gb ram. I did your settings but must be missing something here? Anything else to tweak?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> It's the SW bug of 3dmark and they have the CAP on FPS. To remove it, you have to run it in stretch mode.


Yeah, but you wouldn't have gotten 22K. They cap it @ 60FPS


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> It's the SW bug of 3dmark and they have the CAP on FPS. To remove it, you have to run it in stretch mode.


Thanks for posting that, I got 600 pts higher with single titan, now makes sense with some other scores I saw at similar settings...funny I saw the fps capping at 100, then 60...didnt realize it could be stopped.

gpu 1228, mem +284
cpu 4.81, ram 2400

3dmark11


valley


firestrike


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I find 3DMark silly. Tiny little resolution and the goofiest settings can swing the score wildly. Then there are particular system "tweaks" just for 3DMark.


One word, "LUCID".


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> It's the SW bug of 3dmark and they have the CAP on FPS. To remove it, you have to run it in stretch mode.


BINGO, i got BINGO!


----------



## strong island 1

Just finally got my titan under water. I just got my highest scores ever. i think the waterblock definitely helped.







I have to do some major tube management and re-arranging.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> One word, "LUCID".


Lucid isn't for benchmarks...


----------



## DADDYDC650

My Titan @ 1241/7.4Ghz with 1.21v.. I can get a couple of runs going but it will eventually crash at these speeds. Weird thing is, I'm fully stable at 1202Mhz even at 1.187v BUT only if I leave my vram at stock. I can go higher than 1202Mhz with 1.21v BUT I need to leave the vram at stock if I want to be fully stable. I have yet to try a lower core speed but I'm guessing I'll be able to OC the vram if I lower my core. Is this behavior due to limited power threshold on the Titan?


----------



## carlhil2

...And, it gets better....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My Titan @ 1241/7.4Ghz with 1.21v.. I can get a couple of runs going but it will eventually crash at these speeds. Weird thing is, I'm fully stable at 1202Mhz even at 1.187v BUT only if I leave my vram at stock. I can go higher than 1202Mhz with 1.21v BUT I need to leave the vram at stock if I want to be fully stable. I have yet to try a lower core speed but I'm guessing I'll be able to OC the vram if I lower my core. Is this behavior due to limited power threshold on the Titan?


I get similar results, steady unthrottled core clock with no memory overclock, but memory clocks do make a difference in benchmarks & then it throttles the core, have to find the right balance.
Looks like you're well on the way to getting the right balance, good score!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ...And, it gets better....


More cpu & system memory overclock, the physics & combined scores are dragging down the overall score.


----------



## MaxOC

I finally got the EVGA backplate. I installe it, but while I was at it I thought I would check the thermal paste on the GPU and replace it . Unfortunately in the process of taking the cover off, I stripped the head of one of the hex socket screw at the bottom (sse pic)


















After few attempts at removing it, now the socket it's round. Any suggestion or tool that would work with screws this small?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm still seeing this odd behavior in BF3 at 1080p where the Titans are getting beaten by the 7970's at 1080p. At 1440p and OC'd the Titans beat the 7970's by around 20fps but at 1080p they lose by about 4-6fps to the 7970's (which also have the same exact max fps at 201). I've noticed while watching FRAPS while playing that there almost seems to be a limit at 200fps because it never goes over that, just stays there. I have VSYNC off of course but is there any kind of frame limiter in the Nvidia control panel that I need to turn off?


----------



## ManOfC

does two 660ti's in sli beat a titan?


----------



## carlhil2

My last run of the night....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I get similar results, steady unthrottled core clock with no memory overclock, but memory clocks do make a difference in benchmarks & then it throttles the core, have to find the right balance.
> Looks like you're well on the way to getting the right balance, good score!
> More cpu & system memory overclock, the physics & combined scores are dragging down the overall score.


True, but, i am waiting on intel, i am about to build a new system around Titan, maybe get another for my birthday, [June], i deserve it!


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm still seeing this odd behavior in BF3 at 1080p where the Titans are getting beaten by the 7970's at 1080p. At 1440p and OC'd the Titans beat the 7970's by around 20fps but at 1080p they lose by about 4-6fps to the 7970's (which also have the same exact max fps at 201). I've noticed while watching FRAPS while playing that there almost seems to be a limit at 200fps because it never goes over that, just stays there. I have VSYNC off of course but is there any kind of frame limiter in the Nvidia control panel that I need to turn off?


That sounds like a CPU bottleneck. Have you checked your GPU usage and CPU usage? I know SLI Titans get bottlenecked pretty hard in anything at 1080p.


----------



## RR09SS

So where can i find the original unmodded bios Naennon used to make this awesome bios.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

3960X at 5GHz and memory at 2133MHz...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I finally got the EVGA backplate. I installe it, but while I was at it I thought I would check the thermal paste on the GPU and replace it . Unfortunately in the process of taking the cover off, I stripped the head of one of the hex socket screw at the bottom (sse pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After few attempts at removing it, now the socket it's round. Any suggestion or tool that would work with screws this small?


oooohhh.... man. First thing I would try is a torx bit that you have to wiggle/press in to the hole to unscrew it. If that fails you can either veeeery carefully dremel out the the screw and wiggle the shroud out or take flat head screw driver to it and wiggle it into the hole you've created and try that (or carefully creating a flat head screwdriver slot in the head of the screw).

Or you can not mess with it and just remove the entire heatsink/GPU cooler together by removing all of the screw from the back of the card. You can check/reapply the TIM like that also


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 3960X at 5GHz and memory at 2133MHz...


Again, I'd check GPU and CPU usage. I noticed it during my Valley runs with my 3770k at 4.7GHz. My GPU usage would drop to around 70% in certain scenes and my CPU usage would jump to 100%.


----------



## HyperBCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I finally got the EVGA backplate. I installe it, but while I was at it I thought I would check the thermal paste on the GPU and replace it . Unfortunately in the process of taking the cover off, I stripped the head of one of the hex socket screw at the bottom (sse pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After few attempts at removing it, now the socket it's round. Any suggestion or tool that would work with screws this small?


Maybe try putting a rubber band on the end of the screw driver. This solution has worked for me a couple times.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Could be, I dunno. There's definitely a hard limit of 200fps in BF3 for some reason as it will NOT go above that at all. GPU usage drops whenever it hits 200fps. I'm betting in the single card testing at below 200fps the Titan will be much faster than the 7970 at 1080p...


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm still seeing this odd behavior in BF3 at 1080p where the Titans are getting beaten by the 7970's at 1080p. At 1440p and OC'd the Titans beat the 7970's by around 20fps but at 1080p they lose by about 4-6fps to the 7970's (which also have the same exact max fps at 201). I've noticed while watching FRAPS while playing that there almost seems to be a limit at 200fps because it never goes over that, just stays there. I have VSYNC off of course but is there any kind of frame limiter in the Nvidia control panel that I need to turn off?


I've noticed the same thing. I think there is a frame limit in BF3 that you can't change that maxes out at 200fps. More interested in how it is that the 7970s beat the titans, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I finally got the EVGA backplate. I installe it, but while I was at it I thought I would check the thermal paste on the GPU and replace it . Unfortunately in the process of taking the cover off, I stripped the head of one of the hex socket screw at the bottom (sse pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After few attempts at removing it, now the socket it's round. Any suggestion or tool that would work with screws this small?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> oooohhh.... man. First thing I would try is a torx bit that you have to wiggle/press in to the hole to unscrew it. If that fails you can either veeeery carefully dremel out the the screw and wiggle the shroud out or take flat head screw driver to it and wiggle it into the hole you've created and try that (or carefully creating a flat head screwdriver slot in the head of the screw).
> 
> Or you can not mess with it and just remove the entire heatsink/GPU cooler together by removing all of the screw from the back of the card. You can check/reapply the TIM like that also


For the love of god don't get a dremel anywhere near the card. Next thing you know you'll be like pioneerisloud and rage posting that you followed bad advice on the forum. Buy one of these and try it first http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000Q60UOO
You could just forget about that one though and just take off all the crews on that back and remove the whole thing.
If that don't work do some research into some other methods, a dremel should absolute last resort. If you can't get it out with a grabit or other method that doesn't involve power tools then honestly I would RMA it. They might charge you a small fee but its better than a $1000 paperweight.


----------



## RR09SS

Ok, so how's this score for a single Titan. btw the cpu is @ 5Ghz not 3.5 heh


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> For the love of god don't get a dremel anywhere near the card. Next thing you know you'll be like pioneerisloud and rage posting that you followed bad advice on the forum. Buy one of these and try it first http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000Q60UOO
> You could just forget about that one though and just take off all the crews on that back and remove the whole thing.
> If that don't work do some research into some other methods, a dremel should absolute last resort. If you can't get it out with a grabit or other method that doesn't involve power tools then honestly I would RMA it. They might charge you a small fee but its better than a $1000 paperweight.


This lol. I got to think in and def a horrible idea on my part. I forgot about the reverse thread easy outs...much better advice


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Ok, so how's this score for a single Titan. btw the cpu is @ 5Ghz not 3.5 heh


Damn, you almost got to my graphics score!


----------



## strong island 1

I'm getting this really wierd high pitched squeal everytime i put load on the gpu. It's starting to really annoy me. has anyone ever had this problem. my computer is really quiet and it definitely doesn't sound right. It's a really wierd sound. it seems to be working fine but that sound doesn't sound normal. plus i have a block on so it cant be the fan.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Coil whine. My 7970's used to do it as well. I don't notice any whine from my Titans though....


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm still seeing this odd behavior in BF3 at 1080p where the Titans are getting beaten by the 7970's at 1080p. At 1440p and OC'd the Titans beat the 7970's by around 20fps but at 1080p they lose by about 4-6fps to the 7970's (which also have the same exact max fps at 201). I've noticed while watching FRAPS while playing that there almost seems to be a limit at 200fps because it never goes over that, just stays there. I have VSYNC off of course but is there any kind of frame limiter in the Nvidia control panel that I need to turn off?


BF3 has built in code to limit FPS to 200, as not to fry GPU's like SC2 did when it launched at let your GPU max out on the loading screen at 1000 FPS. 1080P testing isn't really the forte of multiple Titan's anyway.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm getting this really wierd high pitched squeal everytime i put load on the gpu. It's starting to really annoy me. has anyone ever had this problem. my computer is really quiet and it definitely doesn't sound right. It's a really wierd sound. it seems to be working fine but that sound doesn't sound normal. plus i have a block on so it cant be the fan.


My 7970's would do that when with a block on it. Capacitors make a squealing sound when electricity isn't flowing right


----------



## RR09SS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Damn, you almost got to my graphics score!


That pretty good? that was a 1202mhz run. any higher and driver crashed.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm getting this really wierd high pitched squeal everytime i put load on the gpu. It's starting to really annoy me. has anyone ever had this problem. my computer is really quiet and it definitely doesn't sound right. It's a really wierd sound. it seems to be working fine but that sound doesn't sound normal. plus i have a block on so it cant be the fan.


Yup coil whine, you can RMA it of course otherwise it will keep making that sound. Sorry bud!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> BF3 has built in code to limit FPS to 200, as not to fry GPU's like SC2 did when it launched at let your GPU max out on the loading screen at 1000 FPS. 1080P testing isn't really the forte of multiple Titan's anyway.


Figured it had to be that. At 1440p the Titans pretty much dominate the 7970's in BF3. Actually they pretty much dominate them in everything else...


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> One word, "LUCID".


I used to wonder why no matter what I did my scores are just shy of the others, one word LUCID


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm getting this really wierd high pitched squeal everytime i put load on the gpu. It's starting to really annoy me. has anyone ever had this problem. my computer is really quiet and it definitely doesn't sound right. It's a really wierd sound. it seems to be working fine but that sound doesn't sound normal. plus i have a block on so it cant be the fan.


Mine does the same thing while folding or during some benchmarks/loading screens where the fps are super high. It doesn't do it otherwise though so I don't really have an issue with it.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperBCS*
> 
> Maybe try putting a rubber band on the end of the screw driver. This solution has worked for me a couple times.


you dont need to tAKE THAT SCrew off to apply thermal paste.


----------



## Jessekin32

Ordering my Card tomorrow morning (gotta run to the bank to deposit money)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Well, some say 1.25v is possible with this card, some say not. DMM says yes.
> 
> The fact is that all of the supposed 1.25v bios I've tested just THROTTLED.
> 
> Is there a way that we can get the Naennon bios modified to 1.25v??
> 
> Just the Naennon's one. Not another one (the others throttle).
> 
> I think a lot of people would appreciate.
> 
> Thank you!


i already have my bios with 1.25v set up
it has NO EFFECT/IMPACT

no matter what you setup in bios/afterburner - no matter what voltage is shown on software - DMM always show around 1.25Volts

raising vcore in bios is simply useless and there is no way to raise vcore above 1.212 volts without hardmod on pcb (check gk104/GTX 680 mods)


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> That pretty good? that was a 1202mhz run. any higher and driver crashed.


i have only seen a few higher as far as graphics score goes on air!


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg these Titans are strange beasts. I have an identical bios loaded into all of my cards, yet syncing the core frequencies yields different core frequencies while benching. That makes zero sense as the boost tables are identical with identical bios's loaded.

Not to mention in surround, valley loves low core clocks but high memory, but bf3 loves high core clocks and low memory. So basically if you want to run evrything that means low core clocks and low memory.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, GPU Boost 2.0 is an absolute nightmare to bench with I'm discovering. There's almost no consistency, you get random crashes that passed a hundred times before, clocks and voltages jumping all over the place. Its impossible to set a comparable OC for benching in every situation; you almost HAVE to set independent clocks for each and every application...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> So where can i find the original unmodded bios Naennon used to make this awesome bios.


I have asked for this by post and PM but never received a reply...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, GPU Boost 2.0 is an absolute nightmare to bench with I'm discovering. There's almost no consistency, you get random crashes that passed a hundred times before, clocks and voltages jumping all over the place. Its impossible to set a comparable OC for benching in every situation; you almost HAVE to set independent clocks for each and every application...


Yup, GPU boost is one of the worst things ever to come out of NVIDIA. Give me a set voltage and a set core any day of the week over this nonsense.


----------



## RR09SS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> I have asked for this by post and PM but never received a reply...


i found it over at techpowerup in the bios collection. but it didnt do what i was wanting.

on another note, any of the bios' modded by Naennon or the Naennon bios modded by others just isnt stable for me i get random boosts up to 1300's then the game crashes. and the last one i tried was supposed to be set at 1150.... so im not sure whats going on. any help would be great.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> I have asked for this by post and PM but never received a reply...


Go to tpu and search the bios database for titan bios. Its the only one marked nvidia as the vendor.


----------



## Jessekin32

Anyone wanna give me a reason why I should buy the Signature SC or Superclocked versions of the Titan vs the Stock card?

Wouldn't I save money by just getting the stock card and flashing the Bios anyways? (Because I would want to do it on the SC'd versions anyways, right?)


----------



## CallsignVega

It's been said a hundred times, just get the cheapest titan the hardware is identical between all cards out there. You can put whatever bios you fancy on any of the cards.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Go to tpu and search the bios database for titan bios. Its the only one marked nvidia as the vendor.


That was simple. Thanks.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> i found it over at techpowerup in the bios collection. but it didnt do what i was wanting.
> 
> on another note, any of the bios' modded by Naennon or the Naennon bios modded by others just isnt stable for me i get random boosts up to 1300's then the game crashes. and the last one i tried was supposed to be set at 1150.... so im not sure whats going on. any help would be great.


If flashing a bios, if your card crash, you have to open the voltage app and press "reset", then, "apply", reset your clocks and you should be good. if you don't do this after a crash, the voltage is set back to the max, along with your clocks, which, in effect, crashes your card again.[also, you have to set your overclocking software to "apply to windows at start" to keep your voltage in check, why, i don't know], also, you may have to reset your fan profile, when you open up that app, everything may look good, but, just unclick then, click again to reset it!


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> If flashing a bios, if your card crash, you have to open the voltage app and press "reset", then, "apply", reset your clocks and you should be good. if you don't do this after a crash, the voltage is set back to the max, along with your clocks, which, in effect, crashes your card again.[also, you have to set your overclocking software to "apply to windows at start" to keep your voltage in check, why, i don't know], also, you may have to reset your fan profile, when you open up that app, everything may look good, but, just unclick then, click again to reset it!


So if I flash your bios, and hit reset in the voltage section, it removes the voltage bios tweak and I have to flash the bios again?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> So if I flash your bios, and hit reset in the voltage section, it removes the voltage bios tweak and I have to flash the bios again?


Nah, if, while benching/gaming and your card happens to crash, in most cases, just reseting your overclock will not work, you will need to just reset the mV, by pressing "reset", while on zero, then press "apply", that is all. your clocks can now be reset, and you might want to reset your fan profile, just in case. i had what happened to you, happen to me. my card crashed during a bench. i had to do a hard reset of my PC, once restarted, i went to play Sniper Elite, the card crashed, all that was frozen on the screen was "1298 for my clock speed, voltage was maxed out. after scratching my head, i realized that i had to follow the steps above and viola, it worked.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Okay thanks. That's a relief. Using your bios and am really getting to love this card! The update went perfectly and I'm happy


----------



## carlhil2

Like so......


----------



## nyrang3rs

Yep. So I just click overvoltage and let it be? Or do I not have to have overvoltage selected?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Yep. So I just click overvoltage and let it be? Or do I not have to have overvoltage selected?


Exactly, it seems to reset the bios, if that makes sense!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Exactly, it seems to reset the bios, if that makes sense!


Hold up, not "overvoltage", just the way it's shown, leave it at "zero", and hit "reset", then, "apply".


----------



## nyrang3rs

Okay, so if I flash a bios and it works fine, but change the settings in the voltage section, it resets the bios tweaks?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Okay, so if I flash a bios and it works fine, but change the settings in the voltage section, it resets the bios tweaks?


Only if your card crashes, THEN, you do the voltage reset! for some reason, after a crash, the bios seems to be set to max, that's voltage and core clocks.


----------



## opt33

The way to think of it , like Carhil2 has explained...is when precision X is active (reset once and not crashed since) you are set at 1000-1050 base core mhz, and 1.187 or whatever that bios says. (I use gpuz render test to quickly check mhz base, varies sometimes)

When precision X is not active, you are at 1202mhz base core, and 1.21 volts. And if you load precision X from there without resetting, and hit +200mhz on core, you will be at 1400mhz and crash.

Those hitting 1400mhz sometimes is because precision has crashed, making 1202mhz default, and they do not reset things, so before it crashed there +200mhz was 1200mhz....after it crashed there +200mhz is now 1400mhz and instant crash....made same mistake myself by forgetting to reset precision after crash.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Ok, I just want to make sure I didn't mess anything up after flashing the bios by going to the voltage section and hitting reset. Should I make sure to enable overvoltage?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The way to think of it , like Carhil2 has explained...is when precision X is active (reset once and not crashed since) you are set at 1000-1050 base core mhz, and 1.187 or whatever that bios says. (I use gpuz render test to quickly check mhz base, varies sometimes)
> 
> When precision X is not active, you are at 1202mhz base core, and 1.21 volts. And if you load precision X from there without resetting, and hit +200mhz on core, you will be at 1400mhz and crash.
> 
> Those hitting 1400mhz sometimes is because precision has crashed, making 1202mhz default, and they do not reset things, so before it crashed there +200mhz was 1200mhz....after it crashed there +200mhz is now 1400mhz and instant crash....made same mistake myself by forgetting to reset precision after crash.










Thank you!


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg these Titans are strange beasts. I have an identical bios loaded into all of my cards, yet syncing the core frequencies yields different core frequencies while benching. That makes zero sense as the boost tables are identical with identical bios's loaded.
> 
> Not to mention in surround, valley loves low core clocks but high memory, but bf3 loves high core clocks and low memory. So basically if you want to run evrything that means low core clocks and low memory.


Yeah, my 3 cards seem to perform via GPU Boost 2.0 directly linked to their ASIC. My best ASIC (I have 66.7%, 65.1%, and 69.9%) - 1084 MHz, 1097 MHz, and 1110 MHz. My Precision X settings are +125 on core and +25 on mem (so 1001 MHz Boost - lol) and of course I'm maxed with power/temp target and all my cards are "linked" and "sync"'d. If I go to +50 on mem it's like Russian roulette for crashes so F that. I wish I could just have them all roll at 1080 or something...but w/e. I hate not having more control. Hopefully newer NVIDIA drivers and a newer Precision X can let you just set specific parameters that actually are adhered to by your card. Or maybe I'm missing a combo of settings that will take care of this?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Those hitting 1400mhz sometimes is because precision has crashed, making 1202mhz default, and they do not reset things, so before it crashed there +200mhz was 1200mhz....after it crashed there +200mhz is now 1400mhz and instant crash....made same mistake myself by forgetting to reset precision after crash.


Yep, going to have to raise my hand as guilty of forgetting and doing that too and then sitting there wondering what I did for a minute.


----------



## alancsalt

Are you glad you don't live in Oz?
This is one of the best suppliers we have.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg these Titans are strange beasts. I have an identical bios loaded into all of my cards, yet syncing the core frequencies yields different core frequencies while benching. That makes zero sense as the boost tables are identical with identical bios's loaded.


Same thing here.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> ? Ambient temps are one thing... what is your internal case temp by chance? Maybe you're lacking some air flow inside the case?
> 
> -edit: My ambient temp is 19C and after gaming my card(s) never reached over 70C with a custom fan profile (never over 70%).


How do you have your custom fan profile set.

On a separate note I updated to the newest beta drivers 2 days ago and had nothing but problems. I was getting blue screen on the stock bios with the stock superclock settings. Being a noob I didn't know what it was because my cpu and gpu's were all set to stock, and I had no problem previously when they had a small overclock on them. I went back to the launch driver and played bf3 maxed without any problems. It seems the newest driver was causing all these problems. what is really wierd is I could run valley tests over and over again without a problem. Has anyone else had this problem, or is there a fix for it? Thanks.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Go to tpu and search the bios database for titan bios. Its the only one marked nvidia as the vendor.


and again.. there you will find the original bios but you cannot alter it to stop throtteling with Kepler Bios Editor...


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guinner16*
> 
> How do you have your custom fan profile set.
> 
> On a separate note I updated to the newest beta drivers 2 days ago and had nothing but problems. I was getting blue screen on the stock bios with the stock superclock settings. Being a noob I didn't know what it was because my cpu and gpu's were all set to stock, and I had no problem previously when they had a small overclock on them. I went back to the launch driver and played bf3 maxed without any problems. It seems the newest driver was causing all these problems. what is really wierd is I could run valley tests over and over again without a problem. Has anyone else had this problem, or is there a fix for it? Thanks.


I've been using 314.21 since the day it came out and I've had zero issues. Perhaps the install had problems? You could try reinstalling. However, if the old drivers work there's really no reason to upgrade unless you want to play Tomb Raider or something.


----------



## guinner16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> I've been using 314.21 since the day it came out and I've had zero issues. Perhaps the install had problems? You could try reinstalling. However, if the old drivers work there's really no reason to upgrade unless you want to play Tomb Raider or something.


Hmmm. I don't know. That Tomb Raider chick is pretty hot so I might be tempted/


----------



## RR09SS

Well, even using the modded 1150mhz bios I got like 65 avg fps in the tomb raider benchmark no throttling. With my stock bios set to 1150 it throttles slightly and I get like 64 avg fps so not sure if I should really worry about it.


----------



## Sprkd1

What is the best driver for the GTX TITAN? 314.09 WHQL or 314.21 beta? I don't own Tomb Raider.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk3tch*
> 
> Yeah, my 3 cards seem to perform via GPU Boost 2.0 directly linked to their ASIC. My best ASIC (I have 66.7%, 65.1%, and 69.9%) - 1084 MHz, 1097 MHz, and 1110 MHz. My Precision X settings are +125 on core and +25 on mem (so 1001 MHz Boost - lol) and of course I'm maxed with power/temp target and all my cards are "linked" and "sync"'d. If I go to +50 on mem it's like Russian roulette for crashes so F that. I wish I could just have them all roll at 1080 or something...but w/e. I hate not having more control. Hopefully newer NVIDIA drivers and a newer Precision X can let you just set specific parameters that actually are adhered to by your card. Or maybe I'm missing a combo of settings that will take care of this?


Each Kepler has a different "Kepler boost". I'm not sure how much it ties in ASIC quality, but I do know 104mhz and 130mhz are common values. For example, my stock EVGA does following :

837mhz base, 876mhz boost + 130mhz "Kepler boost" = 1006mhz clock. So 1006mhz is my base clock to go off. If I had another card that had a Kepler boost of 104mhz, it would boost to 980mhz. So I'd have to constantly make up those two bins by adding +26 to the second card (compared to the first) all the time.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> What is the best driver for the GTX TITAN? 314.09 WHQL or 314.21 beta? I don't own Tomb Raider.


314.21... seems to much smoother....


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Alright, going to upload the BIOS I just made for people wanting a _much_ quieter/colder card with a slightly lower overclock. These BIOS force voltages in games to 1.162v, 1.175v, or 1.186v. They have a max boost of 1150MHz to ensure certain games don't cause stability problems. Voltage control does nothing on these, I suggest leaving it alone.
> 
> Settings I recommend:
> Core Voltage +0mv
> Power Limit: 110% (Prioritized)
> Temp Limit: 85C (Unlinked)
> Core: +150
> Memory +250 (You may be able to go higher, or have to go lower)
> Fan: 1:1 or whatever you prefer to keep it below 80C. Card will throttle to 1137 at around 80C.
> 
> *This should achieve a steady 1150mhz with no throttling on pretty much any card, while keeping temps easily in check. Try 1.162v first, and if that's not stable try the next, then the next. 1150MHz 1.162v is stable on my card.*
> 
> 1150 1.162.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1150 1.175.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1150 1.186.zip 132k .zip file


I tried these BIOS, as well as making my own modified version of Naenon's with lower voltages set - but - my voltages still always read as 1.21 under a full load.

Anyone else encountering this with the modded/non throttle BIOS ? Regardless of what voltage I set in the BIOS, my voltage is still being reported as 1.21. I've tried Afterburner and Precision, both are reporting the same...

Irritating as I'd like to just run the cards at 1150 with a lower than 1.21 voltage to improve temperatures. Done benching the cards and they are already far faster than I need for gaming. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> and again.. there you will find the original bios but you cannot alter it to stop throtteling with Kepler Bios Editor...


Well what are your source bios or what did you do to get rid of the throttling on the ones you modified?


----------



## hammerforged

Have any of you all tried this BIOS tweaker:

http://oclab.ru/news/kepler-bios-tweaker-utilita-dlya-redaktirovaniya-bios-videokart-gtx-titan-i-vsego-pokoleniya-kepler

Looks pretty promising for the cards that are under water.


----------



## Jessekin32

Anyone happen to not want their Stock cooler for those that are watercooling? I'm trying to find one I can mod.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jessekin32*
> 
> Anyone happen to not want their Stock cooler for those that are watercooling? I'm trying to find one I can mod.


On a $1k card the likely hood of that happening is nill







. thats why I just modded mine... I'f I need an RMA I'll borrow one from someon and ship it back


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Have any of you all tried this BIOS tweaker:
> 
> http://oclab.ru/news/kepler-bios-tweaker-utilita-dlya-redaktirovaniya-bios-videokart-gtx-titan-i-vsego-pokoleniya-kepler
> 
> Looks pretty promising for the cards that are under water.


if you post that at least link to original site Hardwareluxx.de


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Only if your card crashes, THEN, you do the voltage reset! for some reason, after a crash, the bios seems to be set to max, that's voltage and core clocks.


So if sometimes i crash, i need to go pver to precision x and set mv to 0 hit reset and hit apply to reset precision x so it doesnt crash???


----------



## CAxVIPER

Finally figured out my heat issue. The fans on my CPU Heatsink weren't plugged up. Since the gpu and heatsink sit less than an inch apart it was just dumping blazing hot air on it

Also switched over to a modded bios and can say I'm happily running at 1215


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> Finally figured out my heat issue. The fans on my CPU Heatsink weren't plugged up. Since the gpu and heatsink sit less than an inch apart it was just dumping blazing hot air on it
> 
> Also switched over to a modded bios and can say I'm happily running at 1215


Yay!! I knew something had to be going on







Glad it was something silly (but not catastrophic).


----------



## fewness

After trying all kinds of BIOS, my stupid EVGA SC just won't go any where beyond 1100. Should I buy another one to try my luck and sell this incapable Titan?


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> After trying all kinds of BIOS, my stupid EVGA SC just won't go any where beyond 1100. Should I buy another one to try my luck and sell this incapable Titan?


I would just RMA it if you are unhappy. You are playing the silicone lottery now. Someone on EVGA just posted that they got a card that post to like 1245 on stock bios. It is just luck of the draw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yay!! I knew something had to be going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it was something silly (but not catastrophic).


I've had it since the 25th of last month with no issues then all of a sudden it started acting up. I thought maybe they used crappy TIM or maybe it just decided to be a huge pain in the ass. Nope, just be being stupid and forgetting to plug in the fans again.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Guys, whats the best OCing utility for Titan? I am trying Asus GPU tweak and they have it locked at 1002mhz for the GPU


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> I would just RMA it if you are unhappy. You are playing the silicone lottery now. Someone on EVGA just posted that they got a card that post to like 1245 on stock bios. It is just luck of the draw.


But it's not defective nor carrier damage kind of thing, how do I do it on newegg?








I totally understand it's a lottery thing...but the one I have makes me feel like I got the worst possible...


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> But it's not defective nor carrier damage kind of thing, how do I do it on newegg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand it's a lottery thing...but the one I have makes me feel like I got the worst possible...


Just say you are having issues with it crashing and it didn't do it with your old GPU. They will issue an RMA however if they don't have any instock they will refund you and you will be left trying to find one.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> After trying all kinds of BIOS, my stupid EVGA SC just won't go any where beyond 1100. Should I buy another one to try my luck and sell this incapable Titan?


Mine won't go over 1137mhz on water with a modified bios. Don't feel too bad. Its not like it makes much of a difference. Why go through all that hassle for 7% higher clocks that won't even scale linearly with performance.

Reading through threads like this will always give you the wrong impression of the average oc on cards.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> Just say you are having issues with it crashing and it didn't do it with your old GPU. They will issue an RMA however if they don't have any instock they will refund you and you will be left trying to find one.


Or they will charge you with the shipping and say it was prob your PSU not being able to handle the Titan.
Unless you live in Europe there is no reason in trying


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> Just say you are having issues with it crashing and it didn't do it with your old GPU. They will issue an RMA however if they don't have any instock they will refund you and you will be left trying to find one.


Thanks for advice! Will try


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Or they will charge you with the shipping and say it was prob your PSU not being able to handle the Titan.
> Unless you live in Europe there is no reason in trying


I've never had one returned to me. I think EVGA will return them though.


----------



## strong island 1

Just be careful. I rma'd mine thru newegg and they deducted the 150 coupon from my refund. I aksed for a replacement but since they are out of stock they gave me a refund. Plus I had to pay to ship it back. I am so mad right now. I didn't even want or use the stupid coupon.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Just be careful. I rma'd mine thru newegg and they deducted the 150 coupon from my refund. I aksed for a replacement but since they are out of stock they gave me a refund. Plus I had to pay to ship it back. I am so mad right now. I didn't even want or use the stupid coupon.


If you contact support they will tell you to send it back and they will refund you for it also. At least they did with me. I try not to use newegg anymore. Amazon doesn't do that kind of crap and doesn't charge you a 15% restocking fee.


----------



## ChronoBodi

70.9% ASIC????? FOR A TITAN? come on.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> If you contact support they will tell you to send it back and they will refund you for it also. At least they did with me. I try not to use newegg anymore. Amazon doesn't do that kind of crap and doesn't charge you a 15% restocking fee.


The part that drives me nuts is I specifically called them before I sent it in the titan and they said not to send back the coupon. Now I have to wait even longer for my full refund if they even give it back to me. This titan adventure has been stressful.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 70.9% ASIC????? FOR A TITAN? come on.


Almost evryone seems so low. I have had 2 and one was 71 and the second was 73. You would think these would be the highest quality chips. If they ask for this much money it should be a premium product.


----------



## fewness

All right so after reading the new comments its seems buying a new one and ebay the worst one out later is a better choice (me in US).
At least I can see the result tonight, not sometime next week.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Almost evryone seems so low. I have had 2 and one was 71 and the second was 73. You would think these would be the highest quality chips. If they ask for this much money it should be a premium product.


Everybody knew they were potentially buying high leakage GK110 chips however especially EVGA seems to have had a lesser quality batch early on.
Just a matter of luck I can get one for 884 Euro atm but it is from Zotac








Rather wait for Asus or Evga ones to become available at descent prices.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The part that drives me nuts is I specifically called them before I sent it in the titan and they said not to send back the coupon. Now I have to wait even longer for my full refund if they even give it back to me. This titan adventure has been stressful.


That sucks, I would argue with them about only refunding you part of it even though they said not to send that back.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Almost evryone seems so low. I have had 2 and one was 71 and the second was 73. You would think these would be the highest quality chips. If they ask for this much money it should be a premium product.


Unfortunately the game with play as consumers/overclockers.... they develop a product with specific performance specs as the baseline and ensure that i will perform as advertized. As the manufacturer they don't "have" to do anything besides have it perform within the desired specifications







. Not to mention, technically these chips are the lower quality chips that didn't meet Tesla requirements lol







.

And no I'm not siding with NVIDIA lol.... I'm not happy about it eithher (one card is like 68% and the other 81.9%).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Everybody knew they were potentially buying high leakage GK110 chips however especially EVGA seems to have had a lesser quality batch early on.
> Just a matter of luck I can get one for 884 Euro atm but it is from Zotac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather wait for Asus or Evga ones to become available at descent prices.


lol my lowest ASIC card is the EVGA one... go figure







I suppose thats why.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Almost evryone seems so low. I have had 2 and one was 71 and the second was 73. You would think these would be the highest quality chips. If they ask for this much money it should be a premium product.


Tell me about it. 1k for what was originally a defective product sucks...


----------



## strong island 1

Ya Im really fustrated right now. Plus my new one statred making this wierd high pitched noise lastnight. I should have stuck with my 680's.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya Im really fustrated right now. Plus my new one statred making this wierd high pitched noise lastnight. I should have stuck with my 680's.


That would be the coil whine







.... sorry to hear man.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Tell me about it. 1k for what was originally a defective product sucks...


Not defective lesser quality there is a difference.
It functions within 837 base and the little "boost" how is 40Mhz even a boost it is like 1/21


----------



## Mals

Yeah I think we can all (and this is pure speculation) make the assumption that these are just reject Tesla chips. These are the GK110 chips that they were having so much trouble with a year ago.

I have a feeling these are some leaky silicon


----------



## opt33

using bios with default power 280W (1st throttling point) instead of 260W, allowed higher mem, 1.21v. 1233core, 3447 mem


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> using bios with default power 280W (1st throttling point) instead of 260W, allowed higher mem, 1.21v. 1233core, 3447 mem


This is a good sign! up that power limit and you don't get throttling?


----------



## MaxOC

Success! Stripped screw problem solved thanks to a micro screw extractor


----------



## xorbe

The "asic %" is a certain number in the card that is divided by the highest known number ... I'm guessing only a few fab people know if the true scale is linear or a curve, and the error margin on that # to boot.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> So if sometimes i crash, i need to go pver to precision x and set mv to 0 hit reset and hit apply to reset precision x so it doesnt crash???


Yes Sir, if, while doing whatever, your card crashes, you will need to open the overvoltage app, just hit "reset", then, "apply", then reset your overclock. i also reset my fan profile because sometimes after resetting after a crash, i will be running another benchmark and find out that my fan profile was not activated!


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> using bios with default power 280W (1st throttling point) instead of 260W, allowed higher mem, 1.21v. 1233core, 3447 mem


Sorry to say that but Valley does not measure the core frequency accurately. Check it with GPU-Z or evga precision or asus gpu tweak you will see the true number. It likely will be less than 1200 and won't be stable during the whole run.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Sorry to say that but Valley does not measure the core frequency accurately. Check it with GPU-Z or evga precision or asus gpu tweak you will see the true number. It likely will be less than 1200 and won't be stable during the whole run.


That is a pretty high score. 1233 sounds right for that score.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> using bios with default power 280W (1st throttling point) instead of 260W, allowed higher mem, 1.21v. 1233core, 3447 mem


Can you upload that BIOS please?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That is a pretty high score. 1233 sounds right for that score.


Score indeed is amazing. But there are many 13xx core misreported by Valley in that benchmark thread. I'd like to see another evidence, especially whether 1233 was just a peak boost or a stable number.


----------



## nadafinga

Hello!
Been following the thread since I picked up a Titan a week ago, decided I'd make an account and join the fray. Here is where I'm at now in terms of benchmarks. I'll run Valley at some point and post those as well, since that's what everyone here seems to be using.

- 3DMark11 Performance: P13032/Graphics Score - 16815
- 3DMark11 Extreme: X5815/Graphics Score - 5575
- Heaven 3.0: 2119/ FPS - 84.1
- 3DMark Fire Strike: 9883/Graphics Score - 12012
- 3DMark Cloud Gate: 20879/Graphics Score - 79720
- 3DMark Ice Storm: 177830/Graphics Score - 320750
- 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme: 5224 /Graphics Score - 5608

and here are the system specs:

CPU: i5-3570K, 4.5GHz, 1.264V
Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Video Card: EVGA GTX Titan, non-SC @ 1202MHz Max Boost Clock | 1677MHz Memory (+350) | Stock Air Cooler | 121gb115.rom
RAM: 32GB (4 x 8GB) Corsair, 10-10-10-27 2T 1600MHz
PSU: Corsair AX760i
OS Drive: Samsung 840 250GB SSD


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Score indeed is amazing. But there are many 13xx core misreported by Valley in that benchmark thread. I'd like to see another evidence, especially whether 1233 was just a peak boost or a stable number.


I ran valley with 1233 core speed 15x, not a single crash, no throttling...kind of norm with modded bios.

Valley can misreport core speed, but you wont get my score with under 1200 core and without high mem, and the 1233 core is correct. Valley only misreports core speed, if you dont know how to work around the buggy bioses...it isnt a valley issue, but the titan buggy bios.

Ive uploaded the bios in earlier post here. I can bench 3dmrk11, firestrike/3dmrk13, valley, heaven, 3d6, all easily at 1228 to 1233 core, all rock stable no throttling, as can many others that have modded bios... mhz varies slightly on boots...that is via precision tune.

below is my earlier 1228 rock sold core speed, with precision X graph on one of my first runs with firestrike...way more stressful than valley. no throttling, dont have one handy this sec with valley. I have made runs with valley at 1241 core without throttling, but mem has to be lower, and valley scores better with higher mem. but 3d marks crash too often at 1241.

If you ran firestrike a few times you will notice the three typical peaks...all flat, all stable 1228 there.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> This is a good sign! up that power limit and you don't get throttling?


If you start with naennons bios, in which the gpu actually follows what you set in the bios....then yes, you can increase power limits to 300W max, and you will not throttle unless get to whatever you set up to 300W. You will not throttle up to 1250 core, and 1.21v (max) and 300+ mem, if you set to 300W, or not in any current benchmarks...you will be only limited by stability. My 24/7 is 1202, have looped 3dmarks for a while, and gamed fc3 no issues...no crashes with 1230 in benching...1241 is a crapshoot in valley, and impossible with high mem, and often failure in 3dmarks, again better scores with higher mem and 1228ish

But you wont know what your card can do on the stock buggy bios, mine throttled to near stock values...I have a leaky gpu.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Success! Stripped screw problem solved thanks to a micro screw extractor


Yes!! The easy out was a success







.... glad no dremel was involved lol


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I ran valley with 1233 core speed 15x, not a single crash, no throttling...kind of norm with modded bios.
> 
> Valley can misreport core speed, but you wont get my score with under 1200 core and without high mem, and the 1233 core is correct. Valley only misreports core speed, if you dont know how to work around the buggy bioses...it isnt a valley issue, but the titan buggy bios.
> 
> Ive uploaded the bios in earlier post here. I can bench 3dmrk11, firestrike/3dmrk13, valley, heaven, 3d6, all easily at 1228 to 1233 core, all rock stable no throttling, as can many others that have modded bios... mhz varies slightly on boots...that is via precision tune.
> 
> below is my earlier 1228 rock sold core speed, with precision X graph on one of my first runs with firestrike...way more stressful than valley. no throttling, dont have one handy this sec with valley. I have made runs with valley at 1241 core without throttling, but mem has to be lower, and valley scores better with higher mem. but 3d marks crash too often at 1241.
> 
> If you ran firestrike a few times you will notice the three typical peaks...all flat, all stable 1228 there.


Thank you for the detailed explanation! That's really cool! Mind I ask how exactly did you fix the bug for Valley to report the correct core speed? Looks like whatever bug it is it comes with all the default bios. It made me excited for a second when I saw 13xx on my screen then I was like come on, no way....


----------



## ChronoBodi

Any difference in the Asus compared to EVGA in ASIC quality and BIOS? Mine's 70.9%, go figure.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Not really, I got first batch and got a 76


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> This is a good sign! up that power limit and you don't get throttling?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If you start with naennons bios, in which the gpu actually follows what you set in the bios....then yes, you can increase power limits to 300W max, and you will not throttle unless get to whatever you set up to 300W. You will not throttle up to 1250 core, and 1.21v (max) and 300+ mem, if you set to 300W, or not in any current benchmarks...you will be only limited by stability. My 24/7 is 1202, have looped 3dmarks for a while, and gamed fc3 no issues...no crashes with 1230 in benching...1241 is a crapshoot in valley, and impossible with high mem, and often failure in 3dmarks, again better scores with higher mem and 1228ish
> 
> But you wont know what your card can do on the stock buggy bios, mine throttled to near stock values...I have a leaky gpu.


The power limit does look like a good part of it along with naennon's bios. My card out the box (water block but no mods) managed the best scores in valley at 1228/1800 throttling to 1215, in 3dmark 11 same clocks it throttled to 1176. Asic on this card is 82.8.
I hardmodded for voltage control & to make the power target lower, now the card would clock higher (up to 1300 core) but throttled like mad, so scores dd not get better (subzero temps helped some).

With naennons bios, no voltage throttle, & no clock throttle until it hits the 115 power target.

unthrottled valley, had k-boost enabled when testing here, it worked without k boost as well


A bit of throttling in the first game test in 3dmark 11. Need to try modding the power target a bit more yet, 3d11 hits the power target harder than valley.


----------



## Bajawah

Man, this thread wavers hard between Titan is awesome, or Titan is rubbish.

Make up your mind people, you are making me doubting buying one! lol


----------



## Creator

I don't find too much wrong with 70% ASIC quality. That was a pretty common number before GTX 600s came out. Of course GTX 670s and 680s are like ~90%, so either Kepler GK104 was just damn good in that regard, or we're just getting the reject GK110s.

But even with these "low" ASICs, after flashing a custom bios, pretty much every single Titan out there can do at least 1.1ghz. I'd guess that 75% of them are capable of 1.15ghz, and 40-50% are capable of doing 1.2ghz. And then there a few lucky ones are pushing 1.25ghz.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Man, this thread wavers hard between Titan is awesome, or Titan is rubbish.
> 
> Make up your mind people, you are making me doubting buying one! lol


^ 18.7K graphics score for a single card in the post above, water cooled. How much more awesome can it get? My liquid nitrogen cooled 7970k at 1600/1800 + got 17.8k graphics score


----------



## nyrang3rs

Can someone tell me what's so special about ASIC scores? Sounds to me like it's just an outdated way to measure something. If the Titan can wipe the floor with older cards that score 80 or above, what's the point of caring what your asic score is?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With naennons bios, no voltage throttle, & no clock throttle until it hits the 115 power target.


My card out of box was horrible, throttled down to ~1000 in benching, and it was SC series. Mine is power hungry and leaky but a decent overclocker on water....but isnt getting anywhere near your 86.5 fps on valley with your 1300 core/3700mem..and yeah yours was rock solid in valley.

If using one of naennons, where your 3dmark11 barely throttled on first, he has default power to 260W, mine is at 280W because my leaky card was throttling a little at 260W.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Man, this thread wavers hard between Titan is awesome, or Titan is rubbish.
> 
> Make up your mind people, you are making me doubting buying one! lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> ^ 18.7K graphics score for a single card in the post above, water cooled. How much more awesome can it get? My liquid nitrogen cooled 7970k at 1600/1800 + got 17.8k graphics score


+1, no one is complaining about cards, just the immature bios. nvidia is working on fix...in meantime there are plenty of fixes floating around.

Most fun I have had with a single card.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Can someone tell me what's so special about ASIC scores? Sounds to me like it's just an outdated way to measure something. If the Titan can wipe the floor with older cards that score 80 or above, what's the point of caring what your asic score is?


Psychological mainly. A good ASIC versus a bad ASIC can end up as a 10% difference in performance. It's not large, but it's not completely negligible either. *But those are the extremes*. I'd say that within two standard deviations (whatever that's called) everyone will end up +/- 3% of each other (assuming the rest of the system is exactly the same)

But then of course a bad ASIC card could have memory that clocks to the heavens to make up for it a little bit, and good ASIC card can have pretty crappy memory in the same regard.

Also, is anyone getting significant heat coming from their water cooling rads now? Before I had just the CPU under water, and my radiator barely got warm. Now with Titan dumping an extra 260-300W into the loop, it feels like my computer doubles as an electric heater. It's not bad, just something I found interesting. It's not causing my room to heat up any more than it already did, but it really showed me just how much more effective water cooling is in getting the heat away from the chips and into the ambient.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> +1, no one is complaining about cards, just the immature bios. nvidia is working on fix...in meantime there are plenty of fixes floating around.
> 
> Most fun I have had with a single card.


To bad the fix is really more of a gimp. They need to release new BIOS with a higher power target and voltage.


----------



## Bajawah

Anyone volt mod their card yet?

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682

I would assume some of this would carry over.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Thank you for the detailed explanation! That's really cool! Mind I ask how exactly did you fix the bug for Valley to report the correct core speed? Looks like whatever bug it is it comes with all the default bios. It made me excited for a second when I saw 13xx on my screen then I was like come on, no way....


didnt fix the bug, just my need for max 1.21 volts obviates it.

In all bioses based on naennons, core boost is 1202. Valley assumes that as base speed, because so does bios. If I run precision X...BUT do not have it load with windows and do not hit voltage reset or mess with volts or hit default. The core speed is 1202, I get max volts of 1.21, and valley assumes correct base speed. I then up 33mhz in core, and get 1230 core speed. do same for mem. And valley gets mhz correct, and i get max volts 1.21.

Now run precision X and hit reset, now your bios says 1202, precision X tells the card to run at ~1000-1050 base, and you are at 1000-1050 base. So now move slider 33mhz, and you will be at say 1088 if at 1050 per presision X, but Valley will incorrectly say 1235. (Also your max volts is now only 1.2 via overvoltage). And here is funny part...so now you need to go +200 to get to 1250 core, because precision set card down to 1050...then run a benchmark and crash drivers...well now precision X is no longer holding core down it is back at 1202, and if dont reset precision and core slider still at +200, now your at 1402 boost...now run benchmark without hitting reset and black screen.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Can someone tell me what's so special about ASIC scores? Sounds to me like it's just an outdated way to measure something. If the Titan can wipe the floor with older cards that score 80 or above, what's the point of caring what your asic score is?


Asic probably has little meaning, just listing mine in case anyone is looking at asic values & clocks to see if it does have any meaning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> My card out of box was horrible, throttled down to ~1000 in benching, and it was SC series. Mine is power hungry and leaky but a decent overclocker on water....but isnt getting anywhere near your 86.5 fps on valley with your 1300 core/3700mem..and yeah yours was rock solid in valley.
> 
> If using one of naennons, where your 3dmark11 barely throttled on first, he has default power to 260W, mine is at 280W because my leaky card was throttling a little at 260W.


Looking at the bios in KGB, there are 3 power control values, 150000mW, 260000mW & 300000mW, guessing the 260W is the default & 300W is the absolute max?
I haven't used this bios editor before, not sure if I need to increase the second or third (or both) to allow more power to stop the throttle in 3d11 & keep going.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> To bad the fix is really more of a gimp. They need to release new BIOS with a higher power target and voltage.


Would have been nice if they just came out of the box like this...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> To bad the fix is really more of a gimp. They need to release new BIOS with a higher power target and voltage.


I would settle for a bios that is without bugs. Takes less than 5 minutes to read, then mod power limits, then reflash. But yeah would be better to just up the power limits to 280W default, and let everyone run normal benchmarks without throttling.


----------



## Bajawah

Max power is hardware limited not BIOS limited.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looking at the bios in KGB, there are 3 power control values, 150000mW, 260000mW & 300000mW, guessing the 260W is the default & 300W is the absolute max?
> I haven't used this bios editor before, not sure if I need to increase the second or third (or both) to allow more power to stop the throttle in 3d11 & keep going.


300W is hard limit, so leave that one alone, setting it higher, you will still be at hard limit 300W. 150W is some kind of min...leave that alone. The default on mine I played with, up and down. When you hit the default 260W, you will begin to throttle. I set my default down to 200W just for learning purposes, and throttled down to 1040 and was steady there, which is my "default" boost when run precision X. So as I now understand, when you hit the default power, you go down in steps toward default boost, and eventually if exceeded enough you will be at default boost.

Change the 260W to at least 280W or just put to 300W.

Mine at link, set at 280W, N1187 zip and N1212.zip..description on link http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Anyone volt mod their card yet?
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1682
> 
> I would assume some of this would carry over.


Those are the mods for a gtx680. I have my Titan partly modded, but have been hoping TiN & KP would post up the mods they have done. I've been checking there but nothing yet.
I do see the hardmods other people are doing are a bit different than what I have done, & not sure what the differences are...


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Those are the mods for a gtx680. I have my Titan partly modded, but have been hoping TiN & KP would post up the mods they have done. I've been checking there but nothing yet.
> I do see the hardmods other people are doing are a bit different than what I have done, & not sure what the differences are...


What have you done?

I also have not found what others are doing. Oddly tight lipped.


----------



## carlhil2

About the highest clocks that i can get with 1.187 mV, i can push it to +198 if i keep my vram at about +260, i get similar score, all things considered, i don't think that it is bad at all, stable 1202 while staying under 1200.0+ mV!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Are any of you Titan owners picking up the Titan GTS just for kicks? I wonder if it's going to look as beautiful as the almighty Titan.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 300W is hard limit, so leave that one alone, setting it higher, you will still be at hard limit 300W. 150W is some kind of min...leave that alone. The default on mine I played with, up and down. When you hit the default 260W, you will begin to throttle. I set my default down to 200W just for learning purposes, and throttled down to 1040 and was steady there, which is my "default" boost when run precision X. So as I now understand, when you hit the default power, you go down in steps toward default boost, and eventually if exceeded enough you will be at default boost.
> 
> Change the 260W to at least 280W or just put to 300W.
> 
> Mine at link, set at 280W, N1187 zip and N1212.zip..description on link http://1pcent.com/?p=277


I do want to be able to feed it as many watts as it needs though, after seeing other xtreme coolers blow VRMs I plan to keep it 1.4V & under but do want to max out in that envelope. Not for extended use, but gotta max out the benching scores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> What have you done?
> 
> I also have not found what others are doing. Oddly tight lipped.


For hardmods I have done voltage control, shorted one of the 5M resistors to drop the power target & soldered in a read point for voltage.
Others are being tight lipped, I can see some of the pics & at least 1 guy has the same vgpu mod, but is getting around the power target in a different way than I have done. & has more mods done, although I can't see exactly what in the pics.


----------



## virus86

I just got my other Titan for SLI. Now it wont save my monitor overclock from 60 to 66Hz lol. I do plan to buy the ASUS 144Hz monitor when Amazon has it in stock.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are any of you Titan owners picking up the Titan GTS just for kicks? I wonder if it's going to look as beautiful as the almighty Titan.


Only real bench enthousiasts will I guess.
What've been wondering lattely since a post showed up about hardmodding a gtx690 to a quadro k5000 does the pcb of the titan equal the Tesla's enough to unlock to a Tesla bios.
It would essentialy make your "cheap" Titan a unreliable compute based beast


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I do want to be able to feed it as many watts as it needs though, after seeing other xtreme coolers blow VRMs I plan to keep it 1.4V & under but do want to max out in that envelope. Not for extended use, but gotta max out the benching scores.
> For hardmods I have done voltage control, shorted one of the 5M resistors to drop the power target & soldered in a read point for voltage.
> Others are being tight lipped, I can see some of the pics & at least 1 guy has the same vgpu mod, but is getting around the power target in a different way than I have done. & has more mods done, although I can't see exactly what in the pics.


Nice. I am curious what titan will do with a lifted power target and more volts. The lack of power phases is kinda sketchy. My 680 classy has a lost more phases in it so it's not very scary to boost up.

Maybe instead of a titan I will just get a second 680 and boost them.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The power limit does look like a good part of it along with naennon's bios. My card out the box (water block but no mods) managed the best scores in valley at 1228/1800 throttling to 1215, in 3dmark 11 same clocks it throttled to 1176. Asic on this card is 82.8.
> I hardmodded for voltage control & to make the power target lower, now the card would clock higher (up to 1300 core) but throttled like mad, so scores dd not get better (subzero temps helped some).
> 
> With naennons bios, no voltage throttle, & no clock throttle until it hits the 115 power target.
> 
> unthrottled valley, had k-boost enabled when testing here, it worked without k boost as well
> 
> 
> A bit of throttling in the first game test in 3dmark 11. Need to try modding the power target a bit more yet, 3d11 hits the power target harder than valley.


This run was just on water? (no chiller).


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Nice. I am curious what titan will do with a lifted power target and more volts. The lack of power phases is kinda sketchy. My 680 classy has a lost more phases in it so it's not very scary to boost up.
> 
> Maybe instead of a titan I will just get a second 680 and boost them.


This is why I usually get lightnings, they can take the extra juice without needing zombie boards to change out the PWM.

I was hoping there would be a Titan version but nvidia is in nanny mode...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> This run was just on water? (no chiller).


Just plain water, indoors, ambient was about 18°.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Posting to let everyone know your ranks are swelling.

Components will be in tomorrow, EVGA GTX Titan SC on Monday, along with a new ISP coming to hook me up. This should be a fun weekend.

Also, while I haven't gotten into benchmarking at all since the last time I built a PC (A while ago), I still would like to compare my 465 to the Titan just for jokes. I see that I can use 3DMark 11's basic edition without shelling out for it, but what other free ones are available?

I can run Far Cry 2's benchmark, but I have a feeling it will be a joke to the Titan. Other than that, I don't have anything really available. Suggestions?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Posting to let everyone know your ranks are swelling.
> 
> Components will be in tomorrow, EVGA GTX Titan SC on Monday, along with a new ISP coming to hook me up. This should be a fun weekend.
> 
> Also, while I haven't gotten into benchmarking at all since the last time I built a PC (A while ago), I still would like to compare my 465 to the Titan just for jokes. I see that I can use 3DMark 11's basic edition without shelling out for it, but what other free ones are available?
> 
> I can run Far Cry 2's benchmark, but I have a feeling it will be a joke to the Titan. Other than that, I don't have anything really available. Suggestions?


Valley/Heaven are 2, games of your choice, Final Fantasy, ComputeMark2, etc., is some that i use, Hitman, is one that i run also.....Oh, yeah, AllBenchmark!


----------



## Masta Squidge

Thank you kind sir.

I just hope tomorrow goes quickly at work... They are being shipped to my company, so for the better part of my 10 hour shift I will have a box of computer parts sitting there waiting for me. It will be even worse Monday when the Titan shows up.


----------



## carlhil2

....matter of fact, i am about done with benching, i know my cards limit now, what it can do/handle as far as overclocking, Titan is a BEAST!!!!


----------



## Cheesemaster

Back in second with this score!!!!! http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.4


----------



## maximus56

Precision Settings 106/135/650--resolution--1920 x 1080


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are any of you Titan owners picking up the Titan GTS just for kicks? I wonder if it's going to look as beautiful as the almighty Titan.


Nah, i'm going to stick with what I have.... besides, i think the GTS model would bow before my beautiful creation







hehe It isn't fully complete yet but here are some updated pics of the KP Hybrid Cooled Edition Titan:


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Nah, i'm going to stick with what I have.... besides, i think the GTS model would bow before my beautiful creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe It isn't fully complete yet but here are some updated pics of the KP Hybrid Cooled Edition Titan:


You, Sir, are a GENIUS







!


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Back in second with this score!!!!! http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.4


Congrats! but you running modded bios Cheese!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Kpforce1, that looks amazing! Great job! What is your max stable OC?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Congrats! but you running modded bios Cheese!










You mean,a modded bios don't count?


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean,a modded bios don't count?


It does








I am first trying to push these cards as much as I can on Stock bios, and then will push some more on modded bios


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> It does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am first trying to push these cards as much as I can on Stock bios, and then will push some more on modded bios


Not fair, you have an advantage of a boss card!


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Not fair, you have an advantage of a boss card!


----------



## Cheesemaster

It looks like we are gonna be head to head all the way


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> It looks like we are gonna be head to head all the way


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> It looks like we are gonna be head to head all the way


How about running your Heaven bench?..lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> How about running your Heaven bench?..lol


Ohhhhh, SNAP!


----------



## carlhil2

Can a file be edited to get the tightest graphics in Sniper Elite?


----------



## Menthol

I have seen numerous bios's posted here, which one has proven the best so far. I have finally ordered some cards and blocks.
Thanks in advance


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Can a file be edited to get the tightest graphics in Sniper Elite?


Never mind, i'll use nvidiaInspector


----------



## Cheesemaster

Man this guy named gunslinger totally destroyed me an Maximus guess we will be duking it out for third... Man this is crazy! Lol


----------



## maximus56

Well that didn't last long Cheese, eh?...rolf
I knew an Ln2 guy would fly by us







..
Nice Gunslinger ocs!


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Man this guy named gunslinger totally destroyed me an Maximus guess we will be duking it out for third... Man this is crazy! Lol


time to go find some cans. and take some lessons from LN2 guys here


----------



## Cheesemaster

This is my final run guys (on these drivers)..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Man this guy named gunslinger totally destroyed me an Maximus guess we will be duking it out for third... Man this is crazy! Lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> time to go find some cans. and take some lessons from LN2 guys here


Gunslinger is tough to beat, even when you're using ln2 also.
But at least then there's a chance!


----------



## grunion

PTI...

Anyone tried mining on this beast yet?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you glad you don't live in Oz?
> This is one of the best suppliers we have.


Worst shop ever.

Don't even get me started... Boils my blood knowing they are the place to have to go to the get good stuff.


----------



## CallsignVega

Woa BF3 surround is super sensitive to memory overclock. Valley will loop all day long at 3724 MHz but BF3 has dropped that all the way dowm to 3386 MHz to be stable. Not sure if its because BF3 is more memory intensive or what.


----------



## nyrang3rs

That isn't too bad a price increase. Right now a Titan in America is around 1000, and shipping to Oz from here is 100 bucks minimum. So that's a small profit to make on such an expensive item.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa BF3 surround is super sensitive to memory overclock. Valley will loop all day long at 3724 MHz but BF3 has dropped that all the way dowm to 3386 MHz to be stable. Not sure if its because BF3 is more memory intensive or what.


Different benches affect the card differently, I can run valley easily, while at lower clocks 3dmark 11 just pulls much more power to hit the throttle point.
Games are probably similar, one the card laughs at, another makes the card cry...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa BF3 surround is super sensitive to memory overclock. Valley will loop all day long at 3724 MHz but BF3 has dropped that all the way dowm to 3386 MHz to be stable. Not sure if its because BF3 is more memory intensive or what.


That sucks!!! I actually found BF3 to run fine on plus 500-600 on the memory in sli, but CRYSIS 3 crashed at plus 600 and plus 500 I think was ok but might have needed to go down to plus 450 to be rock stable. Guess those cards were not bad







, still happy I returned them though (YES NVIDIA that is meant as a statement towards you).

With both my classifieds and titans Crysis 3 seemed to weed out unstable memory overclocks much faster and more consistently than BF3.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That sucks!!! I actually found BF3 to run fine on plus 500-600 on the memory in sli, but CRYSIS 3 crashed at plus 600 and plus 500 I think was ok but might have needed to go down to plus 450 to be rock stable. Guess those cards were not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still happy I returned them though (YES NVIDIA that is meant as a statement towards you).
> 
> With both my classifieds and titans Crysis 3 seemed to weed out unstable memory overclocks much faster and more consistently than BF3.


Were you able to run BF3 stable in surround with all in game settings maxed at 36xx mem? Hm, i also have all nvidia contrl settings maxed on quality to so thay my 2-3-4 sli benchmarks don't top out on cpu first before gpu.

Ugg this ipad typing is killing me, pc has been benching for a few hours...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Were you able to run BF3 stable in surround with all in game settings maxed at 36xx mem? Hm, i also have all nvidia contrl settings maxed on quality to so thay my 2-3-4 sli benchmarks don't top out on cpu first before gpu.
> 
> Ugg this ipad typing is killing me, pc has been benching for a few hours...


Yes lightboost surround all settings maxed









Unfortunately my cards are back at NE or I would run whatever test you wanted I know for sure 3500 mem was stable and 99% sure I remember 3550 stable and 3600 I am about 80% certain ... but in Crysis 3 it was only at 3500







maybe 3450 as i had a crash or 2 at 3500 but it could have been the core.

I did not keep my notes as detailed as usual as I was so focused on the throttling issue!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Man this guy named gunslinger totally destroyed me an Maximus guess we will be duking it out for third... Man this is crazy! Lol


----------



## steelballrun99

hey guys my asic is 67 on 1 card and 70 on the 2nd card... I guess that's real bad, should I rma my cards?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> That isn't too bad a price increase. Right now a Titan in America is around 1000, and shipping to Oz from here is 100 bucks minimum. So that's a small profit to make on such an expensive item.


I got 2 titans that should arrive on Monday or Tuesday for $2060AUD delivered to me in Aus. I dont know if i want them now because i was hoping they were going to arrive sooner and ive lost the love to upgrade my PSU and cabling. I bought a AX1200i for the 2 bad boys and some green leds lol. maybe once this jet lag wears off ill be inspired again by the Titan to go all fan boy lol.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> hey guys my asic is 67 on 1 card and 70 on the 2nd card... I guess that's real bad, should I rma my cards?


Pretty average the 2 I had were 69 and 70. Now if they throttle or have some other defect that is perhaps a reason for RMA, but for not hitting gold in the silicon lottery well some do it but it it not technically a reason for RMA.

That said with the crap NVIDIA pulled on us with the titans I think an RMA is only fair







LOL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> That isn't too bad a price increase. Right now a Titan in America is around 1000, and shipping to Oz from here is 100 bucks minimum. So that's a small profit to make on such an expensive item.


Last time I ordered from the states, first the item went to Wales, Britain (I'm in New South Wales, Australia), where it stayed a month or so, and then it went to Austria for another month or so, and finally arrived on my doorstep three months later.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I got 2 titans that should arrive on Monday or Tuesday for $2060AUD delivered to me in Aus. I dont know if i want them now because i was hoping they were going to arrive sooner and ive lost the love to upgrade my PSU and cabling. I bought a AX1200i for the 2 bad boys and some green leds lol. maybe once this jet lag wears off ill be inspired again by the Titan to go all fan boy lol.


I have that psu in my new build and really love it.


----------



## d33r

I still want to buy a Titan when i get money, but people keep saying it is bad and a tesla reject i read in another thread, now i am sad







and dont know what to do


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I still want to buy a Titan when i get money, but people keep saying it is bad and a tesla reject i read in another thread, now i am sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont know what to do


Just use your own common sense, the guys going hard against this card are the guys who don't own it, they may CLAIM that they do, but......


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I still want to buy a Titan when i get money, but people keep saying it is bad and a tesla reject i read in another thread, now i am sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont know what to do


Nearly every geforce gpu is a quadro/ tesla reject


----------



## carlhil2

I have never owned a 600 series card, [come from GTX 580 SLI],is the Titan the only Nvidia card that throttles?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I still want to buy a Titan when i get money, but people keep saying it is bad and a tesla reject i read in another thread, now i am sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont know what to do


They are basically tesla rejects, but these rejects still outperform other gpus. Same for the throttling, it kinda sucks, but even when throttled they still outperform other gpus.

So although the owners may gripe about the throttling or the fact that it is expensive for a card that is a rejected bin for something else, I don't think anyone is going back to their older cards after using the titans.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just use your own common sense, the guys going hard against this card are the guys who don't own it, they may CLAIM that they do, but......


THAT IS VERY OFFENSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I owned 2 until last friday!
Those having issue with these are those who HAVE owned them, tried using them the way NVIDIA marketed and got nothing but THROTTLE!!!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They are basically tesla rejects, but these rejects still outperform other gpus. Same for the throttling, it kinda sucks, but even when throttled they still outperform other gpus.
> 
> So although the owners may gripe about the throttling or the fact that it is expensive for a card that is a rejected bin for something else, I don't think anyone is going back to their older cards after using the titans.


True as I already sold my 4 classified 680's but I will be gaming on my M18x for a while








Titan has a GREAT CHIP!!! that of course is not the issue , it is the other suprises NVIDIA choose to gift us with LOL


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> THAT IS VERY OFFENSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I owned 2 until last friday!
> Those having issue with these are those who HAVE owned them, tried using them the way NVIDIA marketed and got nothing but THROTTLE!!!


Why is it "offensive"? I was not speaking of you, but, I was talking about the guys who rant about the price, call anyone who would buy one all sorts of names, then, claim that they HAD one, while going on other threads talking about how awful the card is. I do believe that some who bought the Titan may have gotten lemons, and they SHOULD return them.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Why is it "offensive"? I was not speaking of you, but, I was talking about the guys who rant about the price, call anyone who would buy one all sorts of names, then, claim that they HAD one, while going on other threads talking about how awful the card is. I do believe that some who bought the Titan may have gotten lemons, and they SHOULD return them.


SORRY I TOTALLY agree with you about that, those ragging on these cards about price etc. are NOT owners and really don't know what they are talking about.

A wrongly assumed you meant those who ranted about the throttle (and I have several times)
we are on the same side it seems









Yes those guys have no place here, if they come back well I got your back to chase them away LOL. AND YES they are amazing cards I already miss mine







, but I was not cool with the throttle.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have never owned a 600 series card, [come from GTX 580 SLI],is the Titan the only Nvidia card that throttles?


NM, just found some info., the 600 series throttle!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> SORRY I TOTALLY agree with you about that, those ragging on these cards about price etc. are NOT owners and really don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> A wrongly assumed you meant those who ranted about the throttle (and I have several times)
> we are on the same side it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those guys have no place here, if they come back well I got your back to chase them away LOL. AND YES they are amazing cards I already miss mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I was not cool with the throttle.










Haha, jk!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> NM, just found some info., the 600 series throttle!


Yeah they do throttle but the new GPU BOOST 2.0 takes that throttle to new levels. Apparently the throttle with gpu boost 1.0 on the 600 series was not throttling based on enough parameters for NVIDIA to be SURE we could not OC our cards LOL it is a sad LOL but a LOL non the less!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> True as I already sold my 4 classified 680's but I will be gaming on my M18x for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan has a GREAT CHIP!!! that of course is not the issue , it is the other suprises NVIDIA choose to gift us with LOL


I didn't know you got rid of yours!
I know nvidia isn't being too generous with the limits they are imposing on the people who bought them & it can be frustrating. Just a couple years ago there was no such thing as software voltage control, or increasing voltage through bios flashing. The gpus are faster now but kinda like they are going backwards, from no option for a card owner to increase voltage without a soldering iron, to giving users some control, then taking it away again.

Wonder if we will soon see nvidia branded soldering irons, maybe they bought hakko or weller out...


----------



## DADDYDC650

So, after trying to find my highest stable OC, I've come to realize that the original Naennon named "121gb115" provides the best stability for my Titan. I can run 1200Mhz+ all day but BUT I keep hitting the damn power limit @ 115% when I overclock the vram to a certain amount. Can anyone please teach me how to raise the power limit of the Naennon BIOS? I tried loading the Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.25 but I'm a little lost.....


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I didn't know you got rid of yours!
> I know nvidia isn't being too generous with the limits they are imposing on the people who bought them & it can be frustrating. Just a couple years ago there was no such thing as software voltage control, or increasing voltage through bios flashing. The gpus are faster now but kinda like they are going backwards, from no option for a card owner to increase voltage without a soldering iron, to giving users some control, then taking it away again.
> 
> Wonder if we will soon see nvidia branded soldering irons, maybe they bought hakko or weller out...


*AHHH YOU SPEAK OF THE GPU APOCALYPSE*

Yeah mine are gone, I really wanted 3 but for now I returned mine to NE and my thought was if they are out of them i will hold on to my cash for a few months in silent protest (and call EVGA to tell em I did it) or if they had them in stock to KEEP the RMA train going till I got 2 that did not throttle, if they wanna stick it to us then I was ready to stick em right back.

I am sad to be out of the club for now







, I hope you guys still let me hang around till/if I get 2 or 3 more of them. HEHEHE








SO GLAD I got the M18xr2 with 680m and 2920xm at 4.4ghz right now or I COULD NEVER HAVE returned the titans!!!
Thay ate up my classifieds at 1400mhz. THE TITANS are MONSTERS, I am just not happy with NVIDIA. I wanna flash my bios to go for silly overclocks not to get what they advertised (in terms of perameters for throttling, as I know no specified overclocks were mentioned I am not referring to overclocks).

*Please no GPU APOCALYPSE, where is MAD MAX when you need him*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So, after trying to find my highest stable OC, I've come to realize that the original Naennon named "121gb115" provides the best stability for my Titan. I can run 1200Mhz+ all day but BUT I keep hitting the damn power limit @ 115% when I overclock the vram to a certain amount. Can anyone please teach me how to raise the power limit of the Naennon BIOS? I tried loading the Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.25 but I'm a little lost.....


Using naennons bios & I also shorted the 5M resistor under the 6 pin pci-e, that lowered the power target to where Valley runs 1320/1850 with no throttling, power target maxes at 101.
1306/1800 can still hit 115 & throttle a bit in the first game test of 3dmark11, going to look at a bit more bios modding myself, will be my first time using the bios tweaker as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> *AHHH YOU SPEAK OF THE GPU APOCALYPSE*
> 
> Yeah mine are gone, I really wanted 3 but for now I returned mine to NE and my thought was if they are out of them i will hold on to my cash for a few months in silent protest (and call EVGA to tell em I did it) or if they had them in stock to KEEP the RMA train going till I got 2 that did not throttle, if they wanna stick it to us then I was ready to stick em right back.
> 
> I am sad to be out of the club for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I hope you guys still let me hang around till/if I get 2 or 3 more of them. HEHEHE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO GLAD I got the M18xr2 with 680m and 2920xm at 4.4ghz right now or I COULD NEVER HAVE returned the titans!!!
> Thay ate up my classifieds at 1400mhz. THE TITANS are MONSTERS, I am just not happy with NVIDIA. I wanna flash my bios to go for silly overclocks not to get what they advertised (in terms of perameters for throttling, as I know no specified overclocks were mentioned I am not referring to overclocks).
> 
> *Please no GPU APOCALYPSE, where is MAD MAX when you need him*


Hopefully at nvidia's thunderdome, smashing the master blaster who locked the cards down!


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So, after trying to find my highest stable OC, I've come to realize that the original Naennon named "121gb115" provides the best stability for my Titan. I can run 1200Mhz+ all day but BUT I keep hitting the damn power limit @ 115% when I overclock the vram to a certain amount. Can anyone please teach me how to raise the power limit of the Naennon BIOS? I tried loading the Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.25 but I'm a little lost.....


If I remember correctly... The NaennonBIOS's default power limit is 260 watts and the maximum power is 300W (which fits with your 115% number). If that is indeed the case then you are out of luck as 300W is the hard limit. In other words, soldering iron required to push her further.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Worst shop ever.
> 
> Don't even get me started... Boils my blood knowing they are the place to have to go to the get good stuff.


LOL yeah those Palits have been in stock there for weeks, I just waited a few weeks and purchased two EVGA Titans this morning from FrozenCPU for $1039 a piece shipped to my door on the other side of the world we get price gauged so much over here for everything tech related.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This is why I usually get lightnings, they can take the extra juice without needing zombie boards to change out the PWM.
> 
> I was hoping there would be a Titan version but nvidia is in nanny mode...
> Just plain water, indoors, ambient was about 18°.


If there was 4gb lightning 680s I wouldn't be in this thread. lol


----------



## DADDYDC650

Noooo! Please tell me you are just guessing JCPUser! I could have sworn I saw a BIOS posted with a power limit of 119%....


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Noooo! Please tell me you are just guessing JCPUser! I could have sworn I saw a BIOS posted with a power limit of 119%....


Depends on what is set as the default power target in the BIOS. If that number is 250W (the Nvidia default) then the max power limit could be as high as 120% (300W). That might have been what you saw. NaennonBIOS's default is set to 260w so 115% is the max...

It you don't believe me then refer to FTW 420's post. There is a reason he had short a resistor before he could get to 1300MHz.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Depends on what is set as the default power target in the BIOS. If that number is 250W (the Nvidia default) then the max power limit could be as high as 120% (300W). That might have been what you saw. NaennonBIOS's default is set to 260w so 115% is the max...
> 
> It you don't believe me then refer to FTW 420's post. There is a reason he had short a resistor before he could get to 1300MHz.


Has anyone tried higher? Looking in the kepler bios tweaker the max power target can still be turned up from 115, but I don't know what happens when that is flashed back to the card...


----------



## nyrang3rs

Can someone point me in the direction of the best BIOS for a SC on default air cooling?


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Depends on what is set as the default power target in the BIOS. If that number is 250W (the Nvidia default) then the max power limit could be as high as 120% (300W). That might have been what you saw. NaennonBIOS's default is set to 260w so 115% is the max...
> 
> It you don't believe me then refer to FTW 420's post. There is a reason he had short a resistor before he could get to 1300MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried higher? Looking in the kepler bios tweaker the max power target can still be turned up from 115, but I don't know what happens when that is flashed back to the card...
Click to expand...

Well I remember reports of a 150% BIOS that was floating around not helping people to hit higher clocks. However, that BIOS may not have been based off of Naennon's BIOS. It is true some more investigation may be needed...


----------



## FtW 420

Seems easy enough to change, have to test & see if it makes a difference...


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Worst shop ever.
> 
> Don't even get me started... Boils my blood knowing they are the place to have to go to the get good stuff.


Why ? i have no idea where you base most of your posts........
PCCG is one of the top PC stores in Australia with the best prices available to us.

Please dont dis unless you can back your claim, that is baseless defamation


----------



## vhsownsbeta

EK 'full' full cover block incoming...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/315016267138478080%5B%2FURL


----------



## vhsownsbeta

My 'half' full cover block arrived TODAY by the way...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> My 'half' full cover block arrived TODAY by the way...


Wow that really is sour


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Wow that really is sour


It gets better... New version, backplate included... Oh well...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> LOL yeah those Palits have been in stock there for weeks, I just waited a few weeks and purchased two EVGA Titans this morning from FrozenCPU for $1039 a piece shipped to my door on the other side of the world we get price gauged so much over here for everything tech related.


Aw yeah! Welcome to the club my friend!


----------



## CryptiK

Yeah mine arrived this week, had to order backplates separately and they arrive next week. Had no idea this was coming out


----------



## Jessekin32

My Titan will be here in the morning! I can't wait


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> EK 'full' full cover block incoming...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/315016267138478080%5B%2FURL


omg . and comes with a backplate , nice!

i got a question for those with Titans :

How about the performance in Solidworks , 3dsMax , KeyShot ?

thanks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Seems easy enough to change, have to test & see if it makes a difference...


Seems to work normally, power target is higher, 3dmark11 clocked a bit higher with no throttle.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Seems to work normally, power target is higher, 3dmark11 clocked a bit higher with no throttle.


That flat line at 1320MHz... Just... Wow...


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> EK 'full' full cover block incoming...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/315016267138478080%5B%2FURL


wow, that hurts....


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Different benches affect the card differently, I can run valley easily, while at lower clocks 3dmark 11 just pulls much more power to hit the throttle point.
> Games are probably similar, one the card laughs at, another makes the card cry...


You guys should try 3d03 very low power draw=high clocks even my stock card no mods can go. 1240 np


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> EK 'full' full cover block incoming...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/315016267138478080%5B%2FURL


Yay, no crop circles!


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> So, after trying to find my highest stable OC, I've come to realize that the original Naennon named "121gb115" provides the best stability for my Titan. I can run 1200Mhz+ all day but BUT I keep hitting the damn power limit @ 115% when I overclock the vram to a certain amount. Can anyone please teach me how to raise the power limit of the Naennon BIOS? I tried loading the Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.25 but I'm a little lost.....


you can hav it with 375 watts (150%)

np...


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Seems to work normally, power target is higher, 3dmark11 clocked a bit higher with no throttle.


320Watts ^^

show me your mod pls and / or changes in bios? voltage? is that working? or hardmod vcore?


----------



## Gunslinger.

I've not tested this personally, but this engineering bios is supposed to have the power limit raised to 300%

http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=233421&postcount=4


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I've not tested this personally, but this engineering bios is supposed to have the power limit raised to 300%
> 
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=233421&postcount=4


lol

this is corrupted and edited by some freaky user


----------



## Gunslinger.

What is specifically wrong with it? Let me know and I'll pass it on to HWBot.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> EK 'full' full cover block incoming...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/315016267138478080%5B%2FURL


Just for looks. There is nothing to contact/cool on the last two inches of the board by extending it out. Although, depending on the cost it might be worth it if it comes with a back-plate.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Seems to work normally, power target is higher, 3dmark11 clocked a bit higher with no throttle.


Are you using the original Naennon BIOS but with a 130% power limit? HOOK IT UP!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you can hav it with 375 watts (150%)
> 
> np...


Can you upload your magic BIOS but with a higher power limit please? 115% isn't enough for my Titan.


----------



## askala2

REsident Evil6 Bench
Titan SLi 1189mhz~~


----------



## amd655

OMGHERRD DAT SCORE O.O

480:


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> So, after trying to find my highest stable OC, I've come to realize that the original Naennon named "121gb115" provides the best stability for my Titan. I can run 1200Mhz+ all day but BUT I keep hitting the damn power limit @ 115% when I overclock the vram to a certain amount. Can anyone please teach me how to raise the power limit of the Naennon BIOS? I tried loading the Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.25 but I'm a little lost.....


I tested this mod of Naennon's bios that I made and it was perfectly stable on my card. The boost limit is 1202, voltage max is 1.21.

I set default power target to 250w max power to 350w. I ran this for several hours of Furmark and didn't have any problems. My card was sitting at 140% power target the whole time.

I do have my card under water so don't know how an air cooled card would handle that much power so be careful!

1202max350w.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## opt33

I dont think percentages are relevant unless on a given bios. Given a hard max of 300w....

It may turn out that bios 1 with def 260W, max 300W, (max power 300/260 or 115%) with slider at 115%... is equivalent to....bios 2 with 280W default, 300W max (max power 300/280 or 107% max with slider at 107%.....is equivalent to.....bios 3 with 250W def, max power 400 (max power 160% 400/250) with power slider at 160%.

I do know that 280W def, 300W bios I did not throttle at 107% (which may be 300W now as I think more). I do know that 250W def 385W bios, with power limit of 150%, I did throttle on that bios...and i know I had power slider set up high...but now questioning whether I had it all the way at 150%. It is possible given hard target of 300W, that if only using 140% of 150%, I was under 300W, but I was definitely throttling despite being higher power via slider on that bios, than much lower power on another bios, and using same benchmark.

I could flash a couple more times and be 100% sure....but what I am sure about is if you flash with a bios that has 150% power limit and expect less throttling, than 300W/300W 100% power target....I think you will be mistaken. But again, need to flash more to be sure.

One quick way to test bioses is run furmark on lowest setting 640x400, uncheck all 3d stuff under settings. That will still always cause throttling. At default settings on my bios at 107%, my core is solid 1050. At 80% slider, core speed drops to 830. I would need to flash to a 250/385 bios...I am betting at 150% I throttle at 1050, or possibly lower with lower default power, if nvidia has another unseen variable at play. And may have to run firestrike at borderline throttling in both bioses to be 100% sure.

If it didnt require flashing...would take an hour to pin it down exactly.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I tested this mod of Naennon's bios that I made and it was perfectly stable on my card. The boost limit is 1202, voltage max is 1.21.
> 
> I set default power target to 250w max power to 350w. I ran this for several hours of Furmark and didn't have any problems. My card was sitting at 140% power target the whole time.
> 
> I do have my card under water so don't know how an air cooled card would handle that much power so be careful!
> 
> 1202max350w.zip 132k .zip file


card will never take 140% power...
there is NO NEED to increase power cause that bios will NEVER EVER throttle









actually i am running this fine, reaching maximum 99% power


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I tested this mod of Naennon's bios that I made and it was perfectly stable on my card. The boost limit is 1202, voltage max is 1.21.
> 
> I set default power target to 250w max power to 350w. I ran this for several hours of Furmark and didn't have any problems. My card was sitting at 140% power target the whole time.
> 
> I do have my card under water so don't know how an air cooled card would handle that much power so be careful!
> 
> 1202max350w.zip 132k .zip file


Thank you kind sir! Will give it a go ASAP! I don't plan on running my max stable OC 24/7 until I have my card under water. I just want to make sure my card is stable at 1202Mhz/7Ghz before I buy a block. +rep!


----------



## Naennon

well to stop the massive private message terror









thats the original 121gb115 'Naennon' Bios with

that:



145% powerlimit BIOS

do whatever you want with it but always remember: you cannot pass the boundaries of physics!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd hate to see your inbox Naennon!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> well to stop the massive private message terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the original 121gb115 'Naennon' Bios with
> 
> that:
> 
> 
> 
> 145% powerlimit BIOS
> 
> do whatever you want with it but always remember: you cannot pass the boundaries of physics!


Thank you! ! +rep!!!


----------



## nferguzl

Apart from water blocks, what are good options for air cooling the titan?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nferguzl*
> 
> Apart from water blocks, what are good options for air cooling the titan?


Arctic Cooling Accelero series of aircoolers are compatible (but they are pretty fugly and takes three slots on your expansion slots).


----------



## nferguzl

Yeah I've seen the comments at newegg concerning the xtreme III. People pound on the cumbersome installation mainly cause its universal. I'm considering water cooling as an option since I think my SLI Titans are going to be in my case for quite some time.


----------



## Baasha

This Naennon never answered my PM..







.. I got the BIOS on another forum but it has 150% power target which I don't need. I use only 110% power but that limits the temperature to 83C. The Titans hit that in some games and starts to throttle!

I would like the "ORIGINAL Naennon BIOS" that has 115% power target with 100% fan and 1202MHz max boost clock! Someone, please tell me where I can get that. So far, I have all 4 Titans stable at 1176Mhz but sometimes, the top card hits 83C and throttles down! When the temps are below that, there is NO throttle at all which is great. If the max power target was 115%, the temp "max" would be like 95C which means my cards will NEVER throttle.

In summary I need the BIOS with the following:

1.) 115% (or even 120%) MAX power target (so max temp is ~95C)
2.) 1202Mhz max boost clock
3.) 1.212V max voltage
4.) 100% fan

HELP!

*Is there a way de-link the power target and temperature? Perhaps I can just do that and set the temp target to be higher (~ 95C)?


----------



## HughhHoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> card will never take 140% power...
> there is NO NEED to increase power cause that bios will NEVER EVER throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i am running this fine, reaching maximum 99% power


The only way it throttled for me was running Furmark or Sandra cuda benchmarks with full FP64 enabled. Raising power target to 350w actually gave me about 19% more performance in sandra cuda fp64 benchmarks at the same clock because the card wasn't throttling back due to power.

I know those are extreme cases that will never actually matter, but I was curious


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This Naennon never answered my PM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I got the BIOS on another forum but it has 150% power target which I don't need. I use only 110% power but that limits the temperature to 83C. The Titans hit that in some games and starts to throttle!
> 
> I would like the "ORIGINAL Naennon BIOS" that has 115% power target with 100% fan and 1202MHz max boost clock! Someone, please tell me where I can get that. So far, I have all 4 Titans stable at 1176Mhz but sometimes, the top card hits 83C and throttles down! When the temps are below that, there is NO throttle at all which is great. If the max power target was 115%, the temp "max" would be like 95C which means my cards will NEVER throttle.
> 
> In summary I need the BIOS with the following:
> 
> 1.) 115% (or even 120%) MAX power target (so max temp is ~95C)
> 2.) 1202Mhz max boost clock
> 3.) 1.212V max voltage
> 4.) 100% fan
> 
> HELP!
> 
> *Is there a way de-link the power target and temperature? Perhaps I can just do that and set the temp target to be higher (~ 95C)?


stop crying like a girl









there you go...

baasha bios


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> well the overvoltage won't add up to a locked voltage.
> This is because there are layers in the design where Hardware is the most important one this can take control of everything the second one is the bios it can guide the hardware and the last is software which is the weakest one unless there is support build in in the earlier layers.
> 
> You should first find out where the sweet spot is before going to 1.25V as you might actually decrease you max oc with too high voltage.
> 
> evga 1.250v(3).zip 229k .zip file


This BIOS will brick your card.

<- has personal experience










E: fixing with nvflash damnit, I hate borked flashes.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This BIOS will brick your card.
> 
> <- has personal experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: fixing with nvflash damnit, I hate borked flashes.


I know you can fix it no problem but this is still a little scary to me...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I know you can fix it no problem but this is still a little scary to me...


Seems to be all good now.

If you get a failed flash just install a 2nd card, to the 1st pci-e slot, Titan to the 2nd slot.

Boot to windows

Fire up nvflash

"Nvflash --protectoff "

It will ask you which card you wish to choose, type 1 if the Titan is the 2nd card in the system

Then just use "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 bios.rom"

Reboot

Should be fine after that.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> stop crying like a girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you go...
> 
> baasha bios


LOL.. thanks!


----------



## vhco1972

How to you guys set the priority for targeting between the power and temperature? Sometimes if I prioritize the power, I will lockup the system. My 100% power is 285W and set it at 105% which is 300W. Temp was set at ~95C.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> well to stop the massive private message terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the original 121gb115 'Naennon' Bios with
> 
> that:
> 
> 
> 
> 145% powerlimit BIOS
> 
> do whatever you want with it but always remember: you cannot pass the boundaries of physics!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This BIOS will brick your card.
> 
> <- has personal experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: fixing with nvflash damnit, I hate borked flashes.


Any comment on the 145% BIOS that was posted above? My Titan just shipped. I wonder how 'Soon' EK will release the true full cover block+backplate.


----------



## marc0053

My personal best with Naennon's original bios on air cooling








Next step is to clock my i72700k from 4.7 to 5.0 and upgrade ram from 8gb gskill 1600 to 16gb gskill 2133.

Can't get past +198 core and + 775 mem


going from +752 to +770 mem actually dropped 1 point with same FPS


----------



## Creator

Wait I'm confused now... so is there or is there not a hard limit at 300W?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Any comment on the 145% BIOS that was posted above? My Titan just shipped. I wonder how 'Soon' EK will release the true full cover block+backplate.


No comments, I have been out of the scene for about a week due to studies, just getting back to testing some settings now before a trip to France next thursday...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Seems to be all good now.
> 
> If you get a failed flash just install a 2nd card, to the 1st pci-e slot, Titan to the 2nd slot.
> 
> Boot to windows
> 
> Fire up nvflash
> 
> "Nvflash --protectoff "
> 
> It will ask you which card you wish to choose, type 1 if the Titan is the 2nd card in the system
> 
> Then just use "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 bios.rom"
> 
> Reboot
> 
> Should be fine after that.


Seems you completely ignored my posts which I mention the same thing happened to me with that bios?









Like a week ago now. Anyway used the second titan to fix the first. Good times.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Thanks for all your work naennon.

Has anyone considered that nvidias upcoming driver fix for our 'throttle edition' titans will probably see a drop in performance? If they are modifying our power limit reporting on the driver side I don't really see a way around it... Our cards will reach their power limit earlier no matter what BIOS we are using...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well my 7970 vs Titan testing has a couple of anomalies that should hearten the AMD fanboys. At 1080p and OC'd in both Crysis and BF3 the CF 7970's are flat out faster than SLI Titans in avg, min, and max FPS. I've done everything I can think of to eliminate these results from fresh Win8 installs to playing around with OC's but it seems that either I'm running up against a CPU BN with the Titans or the 7970's are just faster at low resolutions. Incidentally at 1440p the Titans run away from the 7970's in both games (and in everything else really). So there's a bone for you AMD guys, after $2k in GPU's and a couple hundred more in blocks my Titans are slower than my 7970's at 1080p OC'd in Crysis and BF3...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Seems you completely ignored my posts which I mention the same thing happened to me with that bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a week ago now. Anyway used the second titan to fix the first. Good times.


I haven't read any posts in this thread for a week, as I said, busy times. Should be better now though


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Any comment on the 145% BIOS that was posted above? My Titan just shipped. I wonder how 'Soon' EK will release the true full cover block+backplate.


I just tried it and I could not get any higher OC than the 121gb115 bios. My cards limit while Heaven is running is 1215mhz, no matter the bios it seems. Im usually running 1150mhz at 1.187v for gaming. Using a bios that has the 1.187v is great bc you can move the Voltage and Tweaks for benchmark runs up to 1.2v. 1.2v seem just as stable for 1215mhz as 1.212v for mine when benching.


----------



## opt33

valley run, 1240 core, 3668 mem, on 290 def power bios.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Thanks for all your work naennon.
> 
> Has anyone considered that nvidias upcoming driver fix for our 'throttle edition' titans will probably see a drop in performance? If they are modifying our power limit reporting on the driver side I don't really see a way around it... Our cards will reach their power limit earlier no matter what BIOS we are using...


Imma just go back to my casemod


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks to Maarten too as well as everybody else who has helped out in this thread...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Any comment on the 145% BIOS that was posted above? My Titan just shipped. I wonder how 'Soon' EK will release the true full cover block+backplate.


I tried Naennon's 145% BIOS. Seeems like the power limit is 120% and then my card starts to throttle but that's with a 1202Mhz/7Ghz overclock. A little higher than the first Naennon BIOS and it's not much but I'll take it since it's the best BIOS out for overclocking the Titan in my opinion. Thanks again Naennon!









Scratch what I just said! I forgot I had set the power limit to 120% just to see if I would notice any difference, lol! I'll raise the power limit as soon as I can and give it another go! Naennon, you rule!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 70.9% ASIC????? FOR A TITAN? come on.


My SC got 68.9% while my regular EVGA received 78.1%

I see what you're saying, for 1k I did expect higher quality even though we knew it was the B batch.


----------



## Mals

Did anyone else notice this from Nvidia GTC?

http://media.bestofmicro.com/nvidia-gtc-2013-gpu-map,0-A-377146-13.jpg

Seems like they won't be releasing Maxwell til 2014.. Titans a good investment I guess. I'll continue my internal debate of SLI 670's vs Titan's to no end.. I really can't decide which would be better.

Been playing a lot of BF3 lately.. at 1080p 120FPS.. my 670's with mild overclocks (one is a 80% asic that OC's like a dream.. other is held back by an awful 63% asic that barely OC's..) push around 100-120 fps, dips to 80 very occasionally..this is at med/high mostly settings.

Really wish I knew what kind of frames a single titan pulls on BF3 with a standard setup.. with Medium/High settings. Anyone?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> card will never take 140% power...
> there is NO NEED to increase power cause that bios will NEVER EVER throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i am running this fine, reaching maximum 99% power


That is strange, in your screenshot your voltage table max #1 is showing up to 1225 mv yet the download BIOS in the same spot indicates 1212.5.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Did anyone else notice this from Nvidia GTC?
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/nvidia-gtc-2013-gpu-map,0-A-377146-13.jpg
> 
> Seems like they won't be releasing Maxwell til 2014.. Titans a good investment I guess. I'll continue my internal debate of SLI 670's vs Titan's to no end.. I really can't decide which would be better.
> 
> Been playing a lot of BF3 lately.. at 1080p 120FPS.. my 670's with mild overclocks (one is a 80% asic that OC's like a dream.. other is held back by an awful 63% asic that barely OC's..) push around 100-120 fps, dips to 80 very occasionally..this is at med/high mostly settings.
> 
> Really wish I knew what kind of frames a single titan pulls on BF3 with a standard setup.. with Medium/High settings. Anyone?


I run comp settings (low-mid with ultra mesh detail) with a single titan at 1080p. It's about the same FPS as my SLI 680's, but much smoother.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is strange, in your screenshot your voltage table max #1 is showing up to 1225 mv yet the download BIOS in the same spot indicates 1212.5.


i did not gave you this 1.225 bios


----------



## criminal

Just ordered my Titan. (Can't believe it yet)

Should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Just ordered my Titan. (Can't believe it yet)
> 
> Should be here on Tuesday.


Congratulations. For all the talk of throttle etc it is still a mindblowing card and from the sounds of things it will be the king of single GPU for quite a while... Have fun!


----------



## supermi

Ok guys I have NEW inspiration to getting more titans (after I pout towards NVIDIA for a month or so).

My titan's were powering a 3dvision surround setup with 3 27 inch asus monitors, WHICH I LOVE.

Now I also have a BenQ W710ST 3dvision projector on a 135 inch screen. It is GREAT other than the 720p which is low res coming from my surround monitors. Now my monitors are in landscape mode as portrait does not work with 3d vision on the monitors (due to the polarization of the lcd screen and glasses)

Now the projectors are not held by that limitation so they will work in portrait with 3d vision.

So what I wanna do it buy 2 more projectors and run them in portrait 3d surround at 2160 x 1280 on a 134 inch screen and sitting about 10 ft back I should not be able to see any pixels. Plus I gain far higher res to watch movies on hahahahaha !!!! Hobbit 3d for me









I would run both monitor/projector setups from my main pc. I have done this before with single monitor/projector configs. but this is 2 separate surround configs.

Would it be possible to leave EVERYTHING plugged in to the cards all the time and just power on the monitor/projector config I want at the time if I had 3 titans? Or would I likely need to disconnect and reconnect the projectors/monitors each time I switched?

I know it is a tangent from the main topic of the titan, but for me it makes me want titans again REAL soon hahahaha!!!









I could enjoy titan powered landscape and portrait surround 3d BF4, Arma 3, Crysis 3 and more!!!


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I run comp settings (low-mid with ultra mesh detail) with a single titan at 1080p. It's about the same FPS as my SLI 680's, but much smoother.


Same settings yield the same FPS as SLI 680 setup? When you say "much smoother".. I still am not sure what you mean. The game just feels smoother? it's less stuttery..?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i did not gave you this 1.225 bios


Someone's holding out, all hands to the send-private-message function!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i did not gave you this 1.225 bios


OMG.... Naennon, why must you tease?!? Can you please post your 1.225 BIOS with 145% power limit?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> OMG.... Naennon, why must you tease?!? Can you please post your 1.225 BIOS with 145% power limit?


Haha ya that is what we want!









Commence PM spam!


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well my 7970 vs Titan testing has a couple of anomalies that should hearten the AMD fanboys. At 1080p and OC'd in both Crysis and BF3 the CF 7970's are flat out faster than SLI Titans in avg, min, and max FPS. I've done everything I can think of to eliminate these results from fresh Win8 installs to playing around with OC's but it seems that either I'm running up against a CPU BN with the Titans or the 7970's are just faster at low resolutions. Incidentally at 1440p the Titans run away from the 7970's in both games (and in everything else really). So there's a bone for you AMD guys, after $2k in GPU's and a couple hundred more in blocks my Titans are slower than my 7970's at 1080p OC'd in Crysis and BF3...


I'm currently using a nice 2560x1440 monitor and after gaming on this and even seeing how clear the text is. I don't think i can ever go back to 1080p.


----------



## alexp247365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> well to stop the massive private message terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the original 121gb115 'Naennon' Bios with
> 
> that:
> 
> 
> 
> 145% powerlimit BIOS
> 
> do whatever you want with it but always remember: you cannot pass the boundaries of physics!


Thanks for this Bios. It was TOO much for my system, but provided an awesome foundation with which to play with. I have been stuck at 1137 boost, 3150 memory (+150) for the last few days. Everything I tried to get past that block met with a driver crash. Your Bios helped me get to 1176 with +300 offset on the memory.

I modified your bios for an 1176 boost limit.
Power slider set all the way to the right.
Power priority - no link
adjust memory in 50mhz limits to whatever.

Score improved on the FFXI benchmark - 10333 to 10570. 10600 is around the corner, me thinks.

+ rep to you.

nan1176.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Bajawah

What is the word on this Titan GTS?

Is it going to try and fit into the slot between the Titan and 680?


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Thanks for this Bios. It was TOO much for my system, but provided an awesome foundation with which to play with. I have been stuck at 1137 boost, 3150 memory (+150) for the last few days. Everything I tried to get past that block met with a driver crash. Your Bios helped me get to 1176 with +300 offset on the memory.
> 
> I modified your bios for an 1176 boost limit.
> Power slider set all the way to the right.
> Power priority - no link
> adjust memory in 50mhz limits to whatever.
> 
> Score improved on the FFXI benchmark - 10333 to 10570. 10600 is around the corner, me thinks.
> 
> + rep to you.
> 
> nan1176.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> 320Watts ^^
> 
> show me your mod pls and / or changes in bios? voltage? is that working? or hardmod vcore?


Vgpu is hardmodded, & shorted the 5m resistor under the 6 pin pci-e which lowered the power target reading (was maxing at 106, after mod it maxed at 88 while PT went to 106).
After flashing your 121gb115 bios better unthrottled clocks all around, although going over 1300 core in 3dmark 11 I did get some throttle going on again. So changed you bios' max to 130 power target, & no more throttle in 3dmark11.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Are you using the original Naennon BIOS but with a 130% power limit? HOOK IT UP!!!


Just have to open naennons original bios, set the max power to 339000 then flash it to the card. I'll probably do another higher one for better cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> The only way it throttled for me was running Furmark or Sandra cuda benchmarks with full FP64 enabled. Raising power target to 350w actually gave me about 19% more performance in sandra cuda fp64 benchmarks at the same clock because the card wasn't throttling back due to power.
> 
> I know those are extreme cases that will never actually matter, but I was curious


It is best to just never use furmark. It has no use, except to see how hot a card can get. It isn't a benchmark that gets compared, it doesn't test stability, it doesn't do anything except see how much power a card can pull & how hot it can get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Wait I'm confused now... so is there or is there not a hard limit at 300W?


There does not appear to be. Still, be careful with air & water cooling, the VRMs could be better.
Benching 3dmark last night with 3930k at 5Ghz, titan at 1.31V 1320/1800, I had the wattmeter on, 724 watts max pulled from the wall.


----------



## cowie

Yeah titan is a piggy at 1.30v


----------



## MKHunt

No 300W hard limit? Whoa, whoa, whoa. I do wonder how beefy the VRMs actually are though. I mean everybody said the 590 VRMs were on the verge of immolation but my OC begs to differ.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> No 300W hard limit? Whoa, whoa, whoa. I do wonder how beefy the VRMs actually are though. I mean everybody said the 590 VRMs were on the verge of immolation but my OC begs to differ.


With titan one of the extreme coolers let the smoke out of a mosfet at a little over 1.4V while cold. That isn't good, vrms are pretty weak

The 590 vrms aren't terrible but could be better (like titan). They aren't as strong as the vrms on the 580s, think that is where the disappointment was, the 590 can overclock, just not as far.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With titan one of the extreme coolers let the smoke out of a mosfet at a little over 1.4V while cold. That isn't good, vrms are pretty weak
> 
> The 590 vrms aren't terrible but could be better (like titan). They aren't as strong as the vrms on the 580s, think that is where the disappointment was, the 590 can overclock, just not as far.


Sounds good. So stick to 1.2 range? Can do.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by FtW 420
> 
> With titan one of the extreme coolers let the smoke out of a mosfet at a little over 1.4V while cold. That isn't good, vrms are pretty weak
> 
> The 590 vrms aren't terrible but could be better (like titan). They aren't as strong as the vrms on the 580s, think that is where the disappointment was, the 590 can overclock, just not as far.


I do not see how people do not get MORE upset that NVIDIA charged us 2X the cost of a custom pcb'ed lightnings 680 and about 80% more than a classified 680 which have VRM's beefy enough to handle Kinpins OC's with out any Epower boards soldered on, but they give us a $1000 enthusiasts chip with a pretty shroud on a piece of poop board with really really really ordinary VRM's. $1000 for an F'IN reference board and no option of non reference. I am feeling like I wish I could return those cards a second time LOL.

I get that they make a ton more cash with highly binned chips on their workstation cards , though having such low binned chips is a bummer as well, but come on with the VRM design.


----------



## wuannai

Finally stable at 1202 for Unigine's and long sessions of Crysis 3









With stock bios, was stable at 1175 throttling to ~1137. Voltage was locked to 1.187 (precission overvoltage applied).

With Naennon bios, stable at 1189, no throttling, voltage unlocked to 1.21v.....but no way getting 1202 even with precission overvoltage (don't know if does something at 1.21v).

Tested a lot of bios until opt33's n1212.zip (http://1pcent.com/?p=277)

I see this bios is better because of the different voltages depending on states...but it must have something else because lets me reach 1202 when I couldn't before!

Now I can play loooong Crysis 3 withouth crashing.

The curiosity is that I have to enable precission overvoltage to give some kind of stability and achive it...If not crashes!

But I got it enabled with other different bios before and it crashed!!

Perhaps the card has got yet some burn-in with the use of it and did the trick to get it stable?

Perhaps is the bios what did the trick? Overvoltage at 1.21v??

I don't know but I won't touch anything now that I'm in the 1.2Ghz club







......well...mem is waiting though hehe

Max power playing Crysis 3 has been 114%. I'm on air 100% fan (now thinking watercooling)


----------



## Jessekin32

WOOOOOO! Card got here today! So excited to get back home and plugg'her-eeeiiin. Even got the backplate yesterday, and it's installed and ready to go...! So excited...


----------



## Aftermath2006

had these waiting when i got home from work today love it when that happens


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I do not see how people do not get MORE upset that NVIDIA charged us 2X the cost of a custom pcb'ed lightnings 680 and about 80% more than a classified 680 which have VRM's beefy enough to handle Kinpins OC's with out any Epower boards soldered on, but they give us a $1000 enthusiasts chip with a pretty shroud on a piece of poop board with really really really ordinary VRM's. $1000 for an F'IN reference board and no option of non reference. I am feeling like I wish I could return those cards a second time LOL.
> 
> I get that they make a ton more cash with highly binned chips on their workstation cards , though having such low binned chips is a bummer as well, but come on with the VRM design.


100% in agreement. Nvidia could allow non-reference PCBs that still adhere to the green policy, but at least those willing to use a soldering iron just have to do simple modding to void the warranty & OC farther.

Having to completely butcher the card to add a zombie board for extreme overclocking is out of hand & far beyond simple


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> LOL.. thanks!


Just flashed this bios for kicks....1.187.5 max volts though!


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have 2 titans coming early next week. What can i expect gaming wise? Im not a serious overclocker and will probably run a conservative overclock on air with my 3770k.

I bought a AX1200i and its arrived and just have to get motivated and install it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had these waiting when i got home from work today love it when that happens


Beautiful!

My missus is so over the postman knocking at 8.30am. the dog go mad too!!! lol


----------



## Stateless

Need some help. Had my Titans since launch and today I was messing with some stuff at stock clocks and then running some benches. I noticed that my second GPU in the OSD and in the graphs is showing 0% for Usage. All the other information it is displaying, but for some reason the usage is coming up at zero. This did not happen before at all. I tried both Precision and Afterburner and the both show 0% for GPU 2 Usage. I ran a Valley run and am getting the same scores as I did with the same settings, so I know the card is working. I have tried uninstalling both precision and afterburner and re-installing them individually and no matter what I try the OSD and Graph is showing a complete flatline.

I know this happens when you use K-Boost where it does not show usage, but I am not using K-Boost.

Any ideas on what I should try? I mean I know the card is still fine and it is a reporting thing, but up until today it never did that and just leary that something might be up.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Need some help. Had my Titans since launch and today I was messing with some stuff at stock clocks and then running some benches. I noticed that my second GPU in the OSD and in the graphs is showing 0% for Usage. All the other information it is displaying, but for some reason the usage is coming up at zero. This did not happen before at all. I tried both Precision and Afterburner and the both show 0% for GPU 2 Usage. I ran a Valley run and am getting the same scores as I did with the same settings, so I know the card is working. I have tried uninstalling both precision and afterburner and re-installing them individually and no matter what I try the OSD and Graph is showing a complete flatline.
> 
> I know this happens when you use K-Boost where it does not show usage, but I am not using K-Boost.
> 
> Any ideas on what I should try? I mean I know the card is still fine and it is a reporting thing, but up until today it never did that and just leary that something might be up.


Try re installing Precision and drivers!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Windows reinstall is my go-to for an everything fix!


----------



## Stateless

lol....reinstall of the drivers fixed it. Prior to doing this, I noticed that my 2nd GPU in Precision was boosting even on the desktop. I had tested some K-Boost stuff earlier in the day and disabled it, but something seemed to get stuck with the second GPU and it would be boosting even on desktop, which ties into the thing where Precision does not show GPU usage if K-Boost is enabled. Re-installing the drivers fixed it though.

Thanks for the quick replies guys.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Windows reinstall is my go-to for an everything fix!


True, i do it every 6 months just because! [ All of my games, music, movies, etc. are on their own drive.]


----------



## capchaos

Some cell pics of the ek triple parallel terminal on my rig
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/20130322220358.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/20130322220044.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/20130322220129.jpg/


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Did anyone else notice this from Nvidia GTC?
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/nvidia-gtc-2013-gpu-map,0-A-377146-13.jpg
> 
> Seems like they won't be releasing Maxwell til 2014.. Titans a good investment I guess. I'll continue my internal debate of SLI 670's vs Titan's to no end.. I really can't decide which would be better.
> 
> Been playing a lot of BF3 lately.. at 1080p 120FPS.. my 670's with mild overclocks (one is a 80% asic that OC's like a dream.. other is held back by an awful 63% asic that barely OC's..) push around 100-120 fps, dips to 80 very occasionally..this is at med/high mostly settings.
> 
> Really wish I knew what kind of frames a single titan pulls on BF3 with a standard setup.. with Medium/High settings. Anyone?


Below is with BF3 maxed out on 1080p for both SLI 670's and GTX Titan:

Had very similar setup, note that I upgraded cpu to 3770k from a 2500k in the SLI to the Titan results:

Here is FRAPS in BF3 with 2500k @ 4.8ghz with my GTX 670's SLI @ 1175mhz/6700mhz:

2012-08-26 00:10:18 - bf3
Frames: 77518 - Time: 557017ms - Avg: 139.166 - Min: 59 - Max: 201

2012-08-26 00:44:19 - bf3
Frames: 103810 - Time: 952526ms - Avg: 108.984 - Min: 55 - Max: 201

2012-08-26 01:01:34 - bf3
Frames: 94658 - Time: 826602ms - Avg: 114.515 - Min: 60 - Max: 201

2012-08-26 01:17:38 - bf3
Frames: 42679 - Time: 426569ms - Avg: 100.052 - Min: 52 - Max: 182

3dmark11 - P15368 - CPU 2500k @ 5ghz (note, ram was set higher using blck to get 5ghz) SLI GTX 670 @ 1215mhz/7100mhz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4227703

Here is BF3 with 3770k @ 4.7ghz, GTX Titan @ 1150mhz/6400mhz: (I can run it higher but this is what Ive been using)

2013-03-17 03:14:23 - bf3
Frames: 34751 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 115.837 - Min: 59 - Max: 193

2013-03-22 15:22:17 - bf3
Frames: 40380 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 134.600 - Min: 72 - Max: 200

2013-03-22 15:28:35 - bf3
Frames: 39559 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 131.863 - Min: 60 - Max: 198

2013-03-22 15:38:49 - bf3
Frames: 31277 - Time: 239196ms - Avg: 130.759 - Min: 80 - Max: 201

2013-03-22 15:44:22 - bf3
Frames: 31938 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 106.460 - Min: 55 - Max: 180

2013-03-22 15:51:30 - bf3
Frames: 30936 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 103.120 - Min: 54 - Max: 179

2013-03-22 16:03:43 - bf3
Frames: 33792 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 112.640 - Min: 75 - Max: 185

3dmark11 - P14829 - CPU @ 5ghz, GTX Titan 1215mhz/6400mhz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6172272

EDIT:
Whats everyone getting in 3dmark13? Id like to compare to see where I stand in 3dmark13 with other that have similar setups:
3770k @ 5ghz Titan @ 1202mhz/6400mhz
10358: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/299239


----------



## MKHunt

Your score seems very low.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6161787

EDIT og lol, fiire strike. disregard my comment.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Your score seems very low.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6161787


He posted a fire strike score


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> He posted a fire strike score


Yeah I..... it's been a _long_ day


----------



## RR09SS

Try upping the memory a bit more. This is my firestrike @ 1137 core 7200 mem

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/425613? -10266

Also 1 test run @ 1150 core and 7200 mem

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/425639? -10327

so far my 24/7 OC has been 1137 / 7200. even at +0 memory my card doesnt seem to like 1202, but the mem likes to oc a bit and that seems to make up for a bit of the lack of core oc.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I wonder what the average fully stable OC is with these bad boys...


----------



## RR09SS

Wonder what a full windows reload would do for my system. especially after all the driver crashes and flashing etc.


----------



## Alatar

Wrote a quick bios flashing guide to the OP.

Will do a roundup of different BIOSes with explanations etc. later today. Maybe add a spreadsheet for people to submit their experiences with different BIOS versions or something.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is strange, in your screenshot your voltage table max #1 is showing up to 1225 mv yet the download BIOS in the same spot indicates 1212.5.


I can easly replicate his setting and reedit his bios (values taken from ss - 1225 in attachment

121gb115-1225.zip 131k .zip file
) if you need it so badly


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Wrote a quick bios flashing guide to the OP.
> 
> Will do a roundup of different BIOSes with explanations etc. later today. Maybe add a spreadsheet for people to submit their experiences with different BIOS versions or something.


Thanks Alatar!


----------



## nyrang3rs

Thanks, that would be great, I'd like to know which is the best bios and settings for my SC on air cooling.


----------



## Goofy Goober

after some bios tweaking these gpus work very well with fixed freq. in 3d mode


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> I can easly replicate his setting and reedit his bios (values taken from ss


thanks for posting that....what editor did you use?

btw, anyone flashing to that one, needs to make sure they are stable at 1202 and 1.2v, since base clock is set to 1202. I would rather my gpu downclock when not in use.

EDIT: and for those into hard modding massman posted the Nvidia GTX Titan modification guide .... http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=71489
But I wouldnt touch the engineering bios they have listed there...gives an error message opening with kepler.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> thanks for posting that....what editor did you use?


Kepler Bios Tweaker + manual hexediting.

(You can use any hexedit software - like literally Hexedit/WinHex - 00007A11 it's voltage offset - 12B128 is value for 1225000 in hexes you put in opposite sequence so it's actually 28B112 after any changes here you need to fix checksum value - it's located in offset 0000F9FF - you can get proper value by runing kepler bios tweaker - checksum field will be red - proper value is in brackets - then just edit offset 0000F9FF for proper value ...thats it).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> I can easly replicate his setting and reedit his bios (values taken from ss - 1225 in attachment
> 
> 121gb115-1225.zip 131k .zip file
> ) if you need it so badly


Ya, don't think it has any affect. Plus the slider still stops at 1212.5.


----------



## alexp247365

After 500+ pages or reading, I'd have to say that you all are some pretty awesome people. It's been pretty cool to see everyone helping each other out, and as a result... our cards are running even better than before.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, don't think it has any affect. Plus the slider still stops at 1212.5.


Yeap it only increases Max Voltage #1 value but you cant set it higher in KBT (it's limited to 1212.5) i can hexedit 1225 into P00 line - it will be visible as "keep value" in KBT (precision shows flat 1212mv line).

121gb115-1225-p00.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> After 500+ pages or reading, I'd have to say that you all are some pretty awesome people. It's been pretty cool to see everyone helping each other out, and as a result... our cards are running even better than before.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Wrote a quick bios flashing guide to the OP.
> 
> Will do a roundup of different BIOSes with explanations etc. later today. Maybe add a spreadsheet for people to submit their experiences with different BIOS versions or something.


I applaud you for this undertaking. A big thanks, and looking forward to the comparative results of various bios


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Great addon Alatar, really liking the way the club is going. Great group of guys. Really impressed with how much information is shared here.....


----------



## CallsignVega

Titan power!










BTW, my Titan SLI/TRI-SLI Surround benches are complete if anyone is interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1372360/vegas-perfect-motion-clarity-2d-lightboost-nvidia-titan-portrait-surround-gloss-asus-vg248qe-build/30#post_19583867


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have 2 titans coming early next week. What can i expect gaming wise? Im not a serious overclocker and will probably run a conservative overclock on air with my 3770k.
> 
> I bought a AX1200i and its arrived and just have to get motivated and install it.


Running the same setup myself. Just ordered the upgrade Corsair cables for the PSU!!
The cards overclock quite easily and mine are both at 1187MHz on standard cooling.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My 66% ASIC card is dragging me down big time in SLI. I've had to lower the OC to as little as +64MHz core to get stability in everything (Crysis is still the first thing to weed out an unstable clock). Valley and Heaven can pass at 1202MHz all day on my one good card but my bad one crashes at anything above 1163MHz at the stock 1.2V limit. I wonder if that .012V increase in the modded BIOS will even do anything for it?


----------



## Cheesemaster

I got a real good bios for those that are running 4-way titans on air.. keeps temps below 75c on air... i can post the Precision X settings that go with it (140mhz on core etc... ). My boost stays steady at 1123 mhz and my memory is overclocked by 200 mhz (just as a reference point)


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I got a real good bios for those that are running 4-way titans on air.. keeps temps below 75c on air... i can post the Precision X settings that go with it (140mhz on core etc... ). My boost stays steady at 1123 mhz and my memory is overclocked by 200 mhz (just as a reference point)


Yeah do that... I'm interested.

I went through all 4 of my cards today and all 4 of them OC'd to around the same max boost clock on air which was around 1176, so now I'm going to determine which cards have the best memory OC capability.

Either way, all 4 are flashed to 1212mv and 300 watts TDP, but I'm always interested in tweaks.

I'm only running 2 of them at the moment, as I disabled 2 switches on the Rampage IV to see how 2 Way SLI performed at 1440p vs 4 way, and to be honest I haven't noticed much of a difference except in Crysis 3. Crysis 3 pushes all 4 cards to around 80% usage in multiplayer, but it's the only game I have that can make use of that many GPUs at 1440p.

Most likely I'll end up selling 2 of my Titans and perhaps buying 2 later on when 4K rolls around and perhaps buy 1 or 2 more better binned chips if I'm lucky.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Kepler Bios Tweaker + manual hexediting.
> 
> (You can use any hexedit software - like literally Hexedit/WinHex - 00007A11 it's voltage offset - 12B128 is value for 1225000 in hexes you put in opposite sequence so it's actually 28B112 after any changes here you need to fix checksum value - it's located in offset 0000F9FF - you can get proper value by runing kepler bios tweaker - checksum field will be red - proper value is in brackets - then just edit offset 0000F9FF for proper value ...thats it).


Thank you! very helpful post! +rep


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah do that... I'm interested.
> 
> I went through all 4 of my cards today and all 4 of them OC'd to around the same max boost clock on air which was around 1176, so now I'm going to determine which cards have the best memory OC capability.
> 
> Either way, all 4 are flashed to 1212mv and 300 watts TDP, but I'm always interested in tweaks.
> 
> I'm only running 2 of them at the moment, as I disabled 2 switches on the Rampage IV to see how 2 Way SLI performed at 1440p vs 4 way, and to be honest I haven't noticed much of a difference except in Crysis 3. Crysis 3 pushes all 4 cards to around 80% usage in multiplayer, but it's the only game I have that can make use of that many GPUs at 1440p.
> 
> Most likely I'll end up selling 2 of my Titans and perhaps buying 2 later on when 4K rolls around and perhaps buy 1 or 2 more better binned chips if I'm lucky.


 Cheese.zip 130k .zip file


Save as and rename to a rom file... and here is my P-X settings:


----------



## Mals

I have a question for all you RIVE tri/quad SLI folk. What do you do for soundcards in these things? Seems like there's no room left to shove a legit soundcard in there. I have a problem with onboard sound of any kind.. please tell me you guys don't spend $5k+ on rigs and listen to onboard sound?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I have a question for all you RIVE tri/quad SLI folk. What do you do for soundcards in these things? Seems like there's no room left to shove a legit soundcard in there. I have a problem with onboard sound of any kind.. please tell me you guys don't spend $5k+ on rigs and listen to onboard sound?


I hook up my pc to a receiver 7.2 via optical or hdmi


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I hook up my pc to a receiver 7.2 via optical or hdmi


this is what I had to "upgrade" to, it sounds better then my titanium HD I also had a xonar stx.. I think this sounds way cleaner and punchy nice round bass! http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-D1-Premium-24-Bit-DAC/dp/B006IPH5H2

p.s here is a good review! http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1038623277

p.s.s I am running quad titans!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I have a question for all you RIVE tri/quad SLI folk. What do you do for soundcards in these things? Seems like there's no room left to shove a legit soundcard in there. I have a problem with onboard sound of any kind.. please tell me you guys don't spend $5k+ on rigs and listen to onboard sound?


LOTS of options LOL.

I use an ASUS Xonar Essence One external DAC, like other nice external DAC's it is not made for gaming but SOUNDS MUCH better than any gaming card







.

I did use a PCIE extender to get the available 1x pcie slot connected to a XONAR STX but then I just fed the optical from that to my ESSENCE ONE, could do the same with a creative card, the benefit of that is the gaming card can process any positional audio needed and pass the processed digital signal on to the External DAC for proper digital to analogue conversion ... though TBH I am not sure how much that is needed so I might just sell my STX .

A reciever is a great idea as well!!! LOTS OF CHOICES


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Hey guys, I'm on the very edge of buying a Titan. I will only be using a single Titan as I avoid SLI as much as I can. Will a Titan be fully utilized in most games (minus the severely CPU limited console ports)? The rest of my specs are as follows:

3770k at 4.6Ghz 1.250
8GB Dominator Platinum at 2133Mhz
Asus Maximus V Extreme with latest BIOS
OCZ Vertex 4 512GB SSD (OS and games)

PSU is an AX1200. Will any of these parts significantly hold back a single Titan? Any input would be much appreciated.

Kind regards,

Leon

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I use a single 1080p 120Hz display.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyke2806*
> 
> Running the same setup myself. Just ordered the upgrade Corsair cables for the PSU!!
> The cards overclock quite easily and mine are both at 1187MHz on standard cooling.


I have the same psu. What upgraded cables?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm on the very edge of buying a Titan. I will only be using a single Titan as I avoid SLI as much as I can. Will a Titan be fully utilized in most games (minus the severely CPU limited console ports)? The rest of my specs are as follows:
> 
> 3770k at 4.6Ghz 1.250
> 8GB Dominator Platinum at 2133Mhz
> Asus Maximus V Extreme with latest BIOS
> OCZ Vertex 4 512GB SSD (OS and games)
> 
> PSU is an AX1200. Will any of these parts significantly hold back a single Titan? Any input would be much appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Leon
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I use a single 1080p 120Hz display.


You are fine as long as your OS and driver installs are good.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I have the same psu. What upgraded cables?


I'm guessing he means the individually sleeved colored cables.

Something like these

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-blue.html

They come in different colors btw.


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I'm guessing he means the individually sleeved colored cables.
> 
> Something like these
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-blue.html
> 
> They come in different colors btw.


Those are the ones!!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I have a question for all you RIVE tri/quad SLI folk. What do you do for soundcards in these things? Seems like there's no room left to shove a legit soundcard in there. I have a problem with onboard sound of any kind.. please tell me you guys don't spend $5k+ on rigs and listen to onboard sound?


Quick lesson
A sound card is made up of two components: A DAC (digital to analog converter) and amplifier (which amplifies the signal for the headphones). I personally use an external dac/amp, the O2/ODAC. Just plugs into a usb port and a wall outlet and stick your headphone jack in.


----------



## Baasha

Alatar, any reason why I'm not added to the OP list?


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> LOTS of options LOL.
> 
> *I use an ASUS Xonar Essence One external DAC*, like other nice external DAC's it is not made for gaming but SOUNDS MUCH better than any gaming card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I did use a PCIE extender to get the available 1x pcie slot connected to a XONAR STX but then I just fed the optical from that to my ESSENCE ONE, could do the same with a creative card, the benefit of that is the gaming card can process any positional audio needed and pass the processed digital signal on to the External DAC for proper digital to analogue conversion ... though TBH I am not sure how much that is needed so I might just sell my STX .
> 
> A reciever is a great idea as well!!! LOTS OF CHOICES


I don't have a RIVE but I do have a sli set up on my matx board so I did the same thing and bought the one mentioned above. Only use it for listening to music as I could careless about how my game sounds.


----------



## Baasha

Here's a video of my FIVE (5) Titan SCs (one Signature):


----------



## Stateless

I have 2 Titans and they do not throttle with stock bios. However, 1 of the 2 maxes out voltage at 1.187v regardless of what setting I use. Due to this, the other card at 1.200v boost higher than the 1.187v one. I have found the max overclock for both cards and GPU 1 which is the 1.200v hits a max of +140 to the core and at boost hits 1163mhz, anything above that and it crashes. The 2nd GPU which is at the one that maxes out at 1.187v is able to go to +150 to the core which gives it a 1150mhz. Both cards run pretty good to each other as far as power and usage, but they are not even due to the 2nd card not being able to go to 1.200v.

Since they do not throttle, I am wondering if flashing the 2nd card only to get to use the higher voltage so that they can run at the same speed would be worth it. I guess I can downclock one by 13 to make them match, but then it would not be maxing it out for benchmark purposes.

I am extremely weary of flashing, but with the guide here and at Evga it seems pretty simple and failsafe.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My 66% ASIC card is dragging me down big time in SLI. I've had to lower the OC to as little as +64MHz core to get stability in everything (Crysis is still the first thing to weed out an unstable clock). Valley and Heaven can pass at 1202MHz all day on my one good card but my bad one crashes at anything above 1163MHz at the stock 1.2V limit. I wonder if that .012V increase in the modded BIOS will even do anything for it?


Are you sure that is down to low ASIC ? According to GPUZ low ASIC should overclock better with water, dice or LN2, but with higher voltage..

Ah, is it the higher voltage requirement and throttling combined? (I'm still on Fermi.)


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Quick lesson
> A sound card is made up of two components: A DAC (digital to analog converter) and amplifier (which amplifies the signal for the headphones). I personally use an external dac/amp, the O2/ODAC. Just plugs into a usb port and a wall outlet and stick your headphone jack in.


Or, this one http://www.amazon.com/Topping-Headphone-Amplifier-operate-ADI1852JRS/dp/B006GJ2SK4/ref=cm_rdp_product...it's the one i use!


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I'm guessing he means the individually sleeved colored cables.
> 
> Something like these
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-blue.html
> 
> They come in different colors btw.


So they are just different looking with color choices and more flexible, not better quality cables?


----------



## Zaxis01

I have a stable overclock of 1175.8mhz with a ASIC of 73.6.

Think that's as far as it goes with such a poor ASIC quality.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> I have a stable overclock of 1175.8mhz with a ASIC of 73.6.
> 
> Think that's as far as it goes with such a poor ASIC quality.


Almost all early batch Titans have sub-75% ASIC qualities, they're all reject Tesla K20x really.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I have a question for all you RIVE tri/quad SLI folk. What do you do for soundcards in these things? Seems like there's no room left to shove a legit soundcard in there. I have a problem with onboard sound of any kind.. please tell me you guys don't spend $5k+ on rigs and listen to onboard sound?


Of course no on-board sound. I haven't used on-board sound, ever?

Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/Asus-XONAR_EONE-ASUS-Digital-to-Analog-Converter/dp/B00612ZZSS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364083478&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=essnece+one


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm currently using the RIVE on-board sound. Doesn't seem so bad to me...


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> this is what I had to "upgrade" to, it sounds better then my titanium HD I also had a xonar stx.. I think this sounds way cleaner and punchy nice round bass! http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-D1-Premium-24-Bit-DAC/dp/B006IPH5H2
> 
> p.s here is a good review! http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1038623277
> 
> p.s.s I am running quad titans!


Interesting. Where do you get the optical out to go to that adapter? Does it just come from your integrated sound chip on the mobo.. to that adapter.. then to a receiver?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm currently using the RIVE on-board sound. Doesn't seem so bad to me...


That could be true.. my onboard on my Asrock Z77 Extreme4 is obviously crap. I have Klipsch Promedia 4.1's and a pair of AT-700's tho so I want my sound to be better than crap. I still have an old X-Fi xtreme gamer legacy PCI that sounds soooo much better than my onboard.

I suppose if I had a regular DAC I couldn't plug in my 4.1's but I would have to get a receiver as well. For me, a PCI soundcard is the best solution for price.

Was just interested in what all these hippo setups had going







I guess you guys don't play on speakers much but just headphones.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Almost all early batch Titans have sub-75% ASIC qualities, they're all reject Tesla K20x really.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Can you explain to me what an ASIC rating says about a chipset and how you claim it is a "rejected Tesla?" Some earlier chipsets have higher ASIC ratings yet the Titan obliterates them in real world comparisons.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm currently using the RIVE on-board sound. Doesn't seem so bad to me...


Audio is one of those things where you couldn't possibly know it's bad until you've tried better. I felt exactly the same way you did until I pulled the trigger and tried a proper solution. It makes a helluva difference.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's why I'm not getting a soundcard and high dollar speakers. Don't know what I'm missing...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's why I'm not getting a soundcard and high dollar speakers. Don't know what I'm missing...


The same could be said for the consoles... just saying.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm much more of a visuals fanboy than sound. Sound just isn't very important to me...


----------



## marc0053

Anyone seen any reviews on gtx titan sli frame time testing? Ive seen single titan testing but not sli.


----------



## MKHunt

Audio solutions?

Titanium HD SPDIF out to this










to this then the lepai you can see in the corner (the lepai has been gutted and repopulated with panasonics/nichicons and all non-TA202 chips bypassed)










to a set of Paul Carmody's Overnight Sensation speakers. Soon the lepai will be replaced with a JLH 2005 revision Class A amo using 2NE3055s.


----------



## alancsalt

All my PCIe lanes is belong to graphics?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone seen any reviews on gtx titan sli frame time testing? Ive seen single titan testing but not sli.


Here's a quick Crysis 3 frametime comparison I did for my 7970 vs Titan test:

SLI Titan OC:


CF 7970 OC:


----------



## tastegw

Add me in there, ordered to evga sc version (only one in stock at time of order) yesterday for my upcoming x79 build.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's a quick Crysis 3 frametime comparison I did for my 7970 vs Titan test:
> 
> SLI Titan OC:
> 
> 
> CF 7970 OC:


Thanks very much








I hope we see some single Titan vs Titan sli vs gtx 680 vs 680 sli....etc, reviews in the near future.
Im trying to justify the purchase of a 2nd titan


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I have a question for all you RIVE tri/quad SLI folk. What do you do for soundcards in these things? Seems like there's no room left to shove a legit soundcard in there. I have a problem with onboard sound of any kind.. please tell me you guys don't spend $5k+ on rigs and listen to onboard sound?


I have specific audio requirements. If i just needed audio out to headphones & speakers I would use this...

http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-D1


----------



## Stateless

Anyone having issues with Crysis 2 and the DX11 patch? I had the game with my 690 with both hi-res and dx11 patch and no issues. But now when I try it with my Titans as soon as the game launches the audio skips and framerate gets locked to around 29fps or so. Turning off DX11 and it runs fine and full FPS. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Juggalo23451

can I use the bios flash for single card for two cards the same way
or do i need to do one 0 then the other 1 in the index


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's another frametime graph comparison between the CF 7970's and SLI Titans both overclocked similarly in Crysis 1...

CF 7970 OC:


SLI TItan OC:


It seems that CF 7970's do have significant frametime issues even if I never really noticed it...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> can I use the bios flash for single card for two cards the same way
> or do i need to do one 0 then the other 1 in the index


You need to do the index option or if you have kbt in the same folder and just hit flash it automatically picks up the cards and you just have to hit y. Then after the first flash it will find the second card and you just hit y again.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> You need to do the index option or if you have kbt in the same folder and just hit flash it automatically picks up the cards and you just have to hit y. Then after the first flash it will find the second card and you just hit y again.


Stupid question what is kbt


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Stupid question what is kbt


Kepler bios tweaker, just put the exe in the same folder as nvflash and open kbt and hit flash, then y when prompted.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Kepler bios tweaker, just put the exe in the same folder as nvflash and open kbt and hit flash, then y when prompted.


Thanks
All i have to do is put the bios and kbt in the same folder as nvflash then I will be good to go thanks again


----------



## CallsignVega

Need more of you guys over in the Valley benchmark thread to benchmark the multi-monitor page:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Need more of you guys over in the Valley benchmark thread to benchmark the multi-monitor page:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors


will do but i need an adapter i just have dvi on my monitors
I also need to figure out which bios will work for me as well.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Audio solutions?
> 
> Titanium HD SPDIF out to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this then the lepai you can see in the corner (the lepai has been gutted and repopulated with panasonics/nichicons and all non-TA202 chips bypassed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to a set of Paul Carmody's Overnight Sensation speakers. Soon the lepai will be replaced with a JLH 2005 revision Class A amo using 2NE3055s.


I'm clueless for anything audio, but what is that? the Titan of audio guts?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I'm clueless for anything audio, but what is that? the Titan of audio guts?


Nah, not the titan of audio guts. The highest end audio equipment makes titan seem like pocket change. Though I won't say my solutions aren't significantly above your average consumer's equipment. Basically it's a DIY DAC and DIY preamp. They (will soon) drive a DIY class A amplifier which in turn will power DIY speakers. It's beautiful because component choice is 100% in your hands. No compromised VRM schemes or anything.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone seen any reviews on gtx titan sli frame time testing? Ive seen single titan testing but not sli.


Hope this helps:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373665/benchmarking-at-2560x1440-with-titan-sli


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Interesting. Where do you get the optical out to go to that adapter? Does it just come from your integrated sound chip on the mobo.. to that adapter.. then to a receiver?


here are the pics of the d1 you asked about.. as you can see the D1 has RCA out, the sp2500's have RCA in, that is the best way to rock them.. IMHO!


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh noes the Titan audio thread.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> here are the pics of the d1 you asked about.. as you can see the D1 has RCA out, the sp2500's have RCA in, that is the best way to rock them.. IMHO!


Those are some dusty cables!


----------



## ukn69

I'm thinking of ordering a second Titan, anyone know any 680 sli vs titan sli benchmarks? All i can find is 680 sli vs a single Titan, its frustrating.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Alatar, any reason why I'm not added to the OP list?


Have you filled in and submitted the form that's above the spreadsheet in the OP?


----------



## Warocia

Here you go:


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warocia*
> 
> Here you go:


Thanks, I was debating Titan sli or just go 680 sli. Also after overclocking the card under so many different clocks, everything crashes every so often (games, bf3, farcry 3 etc) Does anyone have a stable oc clock for 24/7, not for benchmarks but for stable gaming? Having a hard time with mine.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Anyone having issues with Crysis 2 and the DX11 patch? I had the game with my 690 with both hi-res and dx11 patch and no issues. But now when I try it with my Titans as soon as the game launches the audio skips and framerate gets locked to around 29fps or so. Turning off DX11 and it runs fine and full FPS. Any help would be appreciated.


Try a full clean reinstall of drivers. I did something similar after I flashed my 670's and reinstalled drivers.. BF3 locked around 30 FPS and was awful..full clean reinstall and was g2g


----------



## Jessekin32

Awwwww yeah. Finally got my Titan in my rig. validation all set and I'm good to go... Time to start makin' my room hot.


----------



## SsXxX

hi guys, i know this has been asked 100 times before, but yet i wanna ask again







, do u think there will be custom pcb titan in the future? will nvidia allow it?







something like Gigabyte Super-overclock series with their nice windforce cooler or evga classified . . . etc i have been holding the trigger on buying gtx titan but now im getting very eager to buy one









my original plan was to wait for the end of may but i dont know i just feel a massive urge right now to go and get the titan







i wanna max crysis 3 and the upcoming metro last light







i currently have gigabyte gtx 680 super-overclock @ 1300mhz which sadly cant max crysis 3 on 1080p







, also im gonna play all of the newly released demanding games like (hitman absolution, far cry 3, tomb raider, sleeping dogs . . . etc) but crysis 3 is the most important for me









im playing on a 120hz 1080p monitor









what about the throttling issues stated earlier? does it affect every one or is it something that happens with some unlucky folks? (u know silicon lottery







) will it be fixed with future driver updates?

what overclocks can i expect, be advised that I WILL NEVER FLASH BIOS on a 1200$ card (actual price where i live in Dubai) as i have been through some bad memories doing so







, so i will only use stock bios and try to get the best overclock i can get with it

what about the drivers, any issues? its weired the card has been out for more than a month and nvidia is yet to release a new WHQL driver with some certified performance gains!! (which indeed i expect cz i still feel the current launch driver is net very well optimized, right?)

my current build consists of a intel i7 2600k @ 4.5ghz, 8 gigabytes of ram, 900w psu and a corsair force 3 SSD, i dont think anything is gonna bottleneck the titan, im i right?

and please dont tell me the usual myth that is if ur gaming on a single 1080p monitor gtx 690 is better, its not better for me as im cursed by an EXTREME SENSITIVITY TO MICRO STUTTER and due to the fact that the gtx titan gets HIGHER MINIMUM FPS than the gtx 690 in most games (correct me if im wrong) which is more important for me than max and avg fps







a smooth but consistent fps is always better than higher but variable fps at least for me







that and i hate to wait for driver and sli profiles updates and go through usual sli issues

all in all guys, what do u think? shall i pull the trigger and get one? or is it better to wait until may? if their is a 1% chance a custom pcb titan will show up i would rather wait as i will hate myself if gigabyte released their soc edition with windforce coolers as i love them


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> hi guys, i know this has been asked 100 times before, but yet i wanna ask again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do u think there will be custom pcb titan in the future? will nvidia allow it?


No.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> hi guys, i know this has been asked 100 times before, but yet i wanna ask again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do u think there will be custom pcb titan in the future? will nvidia allow it?


An ASUS rep that is active on OCAU here in australia has just reiterated that there will be no custom titans.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=15207438&postcount=166

700 series is fair game though...


----------



## ACRONYNJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> and please dont tell me the usual myth that is if ur gaming on a single 1080p monitor gtx 690 is better, its not better for me as im cursed by an EXTREME SENSITIVITY TO MICRO STUTTER and due to the fact that the gtx titan gets HIGHER MINIMUM FPS than the gtx 690 in most games (correct me if im wrong) which is more important for me than max and avg fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a smooth but consistent fps is always better than higher but variable fps at least for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that and i hate to wait for driver and sli profiles updates and go through usual sli issues


That's gotta be rough because single GPU solutions also microstutter depending on the game and the area being rendered, if you don't turn VSync on that is.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACRONYNJA*
> 
> That's gotta be rough because single GPU solutions also microstutter depending on the game and the area being rendered, if you don't turn VSync on that is.


Yeah, just look at that frame time graph someone posted a few pages back of the 7970. It was microstutter central.


----------



## SsXxX

yes microstutter can happen on single gpu but it is a lot less than dual gpu, and indeed i do notice it some times cz as i said before, im extremely sensitive to micro stutter, i usually work around it buy limiting the fps to 59 and Vsync on when it happens , this eliminates microsutter provided ur fps does not drop below 59, but i guess i will have to limit the fps to around 45-50 fps in case of crysis 3, hmm . . . do u think i can get a constant 60 with crysis 3 on very high 1080p and fxaa with a gtx titan i heard fxaa has very little overhead?


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> yes microstutter can happen on single gpu but it is a lot less than dual gpu, and indeed i do notice it some times cz as i said before, im extremely sensitive to micro stutter, i usually work around it buy limiting the fps to 59 and Vsync on when it happens , this eliminates microsutter provided ur fps does not drop below 59, but i guess i will have to limit the fps to around 45-50 fps in case of crysis 3, hmm . . . do u think i can get a constant 60 with crysis 3 on very high 1080p and fxaa with a gtx titan i heard fxaa has very little overhead?


Why get sooo much horsepower to only have to limit it because of lazy coding?


----------



## SsXxX

emett & vhsownsbeta, i see u both have 3930k, whats ur clocks? did it bottleneck your titan's? do u think my 4.5ghz 2600k will bottleneck my titan?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Have you filled in and submitted the form that's above the spreadsheet in the OP?


I did the same form a few weeks ago and I don't see me there either.

Should I resubmit?


----------



## SsXxX

indeed lazy coding, but what else can we do about it, at least we pc gamers can go around issues and customize games up to our needs, not stuck at the unbearable 30 fps limit like console gamers, and in fact i do really see things going to the better from now on, as both nvidia and amd have acknowledged frametime variance and micro stutter issues and both are working on making things better, and the gtx titan provides the smoothest experience with best frametimes and almost non-existent micro stutter even when pushed to the limit which is for me is the main driver for buying it


----------



## PatrickCrowely

13 1/2hrs Prime95 passed overclock on my CPU... 40 minutes of Crysis 3 with graphics on tilt..... CPU overclock failed after 40 minutes, so much for believing in Prime 95. Crysis 3 is the *ULTIMATE STRESS TEST!*


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> emett & vhsownsbeta, i see u both have 3930k, whats ur clocks? did it bottleneck your titan's? do u think my 4.5ghz 2600k will bottleneck my titan?


Mines at 4.7 on air. Only bottleneck I'd get that I've noticed is bf3 64p but I think that's bad coding tbh.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I did the same form a few weeks ago and I don't see me there either.
> 
> Should I resubmit?


Yeah


----------



## Goofy Goober

i have big problem running Fire Strike extreme on 2 Titan in SLI and a 3930k @4.7ghz, i score only 8200 points!

is there any specific settings for fire strike?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Is that your total score or your GPU score? For total score that isn't too bad but for GPU score it is a bit low...


----------



## marc0053

Thanks to both Majin and CDMAN, +rep
I'm looking in particular for GTX titan sli vs GTX 680 sli frametime testing for a direct comparison.
I sold my 2 gtx 680s last week for 1 titan and now feel the itch to get a second titan so I can feed my overlord 1440p @120Hz monitor








The reason I went from gtx 680s to 1 titan is to get rid of microstutter problems but now I want to see if titan sli is better or worse than 680 sli.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It's probably similar as the drivers for Titan and the 680 are the same basically (both are Kepler). You're definitely going to notice less on TItan SLI because the average FPS will be so much higher (MS is really hard to notice over 100 FPS).


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Hi guys. My stock Gigabyte Titan using Afterburner 3 beta 7 all at default/stock is boosting to 980Mhz Core and 6008Mhz Mem. I have played various demanding games including Far Cry 3 all maxed at 1080p with 4xMSAA an after a few hours the core is at 980 with no throttling. Does that sound about right or is my card a bad one? Temps max out at 72C. Using latest beta forceware.

Kind regards,

Leon


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks to both Majin and CDMAN, +rep
> I'm looking in particular for GTX titan sli vs GTX 680 sli frametime testing for a direct comparison.
> I sold my 2 gtx 680s last week for 1 titan and now feel the itch to get a second titan so I can feed my overlord 1440p @120Hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I went from gtx 680s to 1 titan is to get rid of microstutter problems but now I want to see if titan sli is better or worse than 680 sli.
> Thanks in advance


Here's something for you:

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Performance-Review-and-Frame-Rating-Update

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4031/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-3-way4-way-sli-review-incl-5760x1080-and-frametimes


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a second Titan, anyone know any 680 sli vs titan sli benchmarks? All i can find is 680 sli vs a single Titan, its frustrating.


Here is some of my testing:


----------



## ACRONYNJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks to both Majin and CDMAN, +rep
> I'm looking in particular for GTX titan sli vs GTX 680 sli frametime testing for a direct comparison.
> I sold my 2 gtx 680s last week for 1 titan and now feel the itch to get a second titan so I can feed my overlord 1440p @120Hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I went from gtx 680s to 1 titan is to get rid of microstutter problems but now I want to see if titan sli is better or worse than 680 sli.
> Thanks in advance


It's the same as SLI 680s just more powerful, much better at PhysX or TressFX type compute too.


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is that your total score or your GPU score? For total score that isn't too bad but for GPU score it is a bit low...


it's the total score, i've managed to obtain total of 8600 points if i'm not wrong, with both gpu @default and 3930K @4.7ghz


----------



## N0RVE

I thought I would share my GTX 460 1GB SLI Valley score compared with the GTX TITAN SLI one in case someone finds it useful/interesting. Both runs were done on an Asus P6T V2 Deluxe X58 with an Intel i7 950 @ 4.2GHz (everything on air).

*EVGA GTX 460 1GB SLI @ 800/2000*



*ASUS GTX TITAN SLI 105% 94º No OC*



*ASUS GTX TITAN SLI 105% 94º +100 +500 +37.5v*



Tried Naennon BIOS at first but I felt the cards didn't perform properly so I modded the BIOS that came with my cards to allow more power draw:



*By the way*, not sure if it is just me but I've had to stop using EVGA Precision X because it was crashing a lot. On the contrary, NVIDIA Inspector is working fine for now.



P.S: Anyone using a TITAN SLI an X58 platform and a 4 core processor like mine mind sharing his Valley score, please?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> I thought I would share my GTX 460 1GB SLI Valley score compared with the GTX TITAN SLI one in case someone finds it useful/interesting. Both runs were done on an Asus P6T V2 Deluxe X58 with an Intel i7 950 @ 4.2GHz (everything on air).
> 
> *EVGA GTX 460 1GB SLI @ 800/2000*
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS GTX TITAN SLI 105% 94º No OC*
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS GTX TITAN SLI 105% 94º +100 +500 +37.5v*
> 
> 
> 
> Tried Naennon BIOS at first but I felt the cards didn't perform properly so I modded the BIOS that came with my cards to allow more power draw:
> 
> 
> 
> *By the way*, not sure if it is just me but I've had to stop using EVGA Precision X because it was crashing a lot. On the contrary, NVIDIA Inspector is working fine for now.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Anyone using a TITAN SLI an X58 platform and a 4 core processor like mine mind sharing his Valley score, please?


Was it due to a driver crashing in-game or during benching loops or PrecisionX itself crashing.


----------



## Creator

Just need that back plate to come in already! Has anyone managed to go beyond 1.212v without hard mod? I think the most I'd be comfortable with is 1.25v, considering FTW mentioned that someone blew their VRM with 1.4v. I had to back down my overclock to 1176mhz because I was crashing at 1202mhz over long periods of time in certain games, which I found surprising considering the games that are crashing on me never see 100% GPU usage.

No Crashes : Valley, Heaven, 3dmark11, PS2
Crashes : BL2, Modded Crysis





P.S. Modded Crysis looks quite amazing! But unfortunately I think I'm actually bottlenecked in it because I don't ever see 100% GPU usage. I guess the game never was heavily on multi-threading.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Just need that back plate to come in already! Has anyone managed to go beyond 1.212v without hard mod? I think the most I'd be comfortable with is 1.25v, considering FTW mentioned that someone blew their VRM with 1.4v. I had to back down my overclock to 1176mhz because I was crashing at 1202mhz over long periods of time in certain games, which I found surprising considering the games that are crashing on me never see 100% GPU usage.
> 
> No Crashes : Valley, Heaven, 3dmark11, PS2
> Crashes : BL2, Modded Crysis
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Modded Crysis looks quite amazing! But unfortunately I think I'm actually bottlenecked in it because I don't ever see 100% GPU usage. I guess the game never was heavily on multi-threading.


That looks sweet









What res and what's the performance like in Crysis?

I have a copy I've been thinking about reinstalling and modding to test but have been side tracked by Tomb Raider, and no doubt Bioshock: Infinite tomorrow. Crysis 3 looked great but lacked length and depth imo


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Just need that back plate to come in already! Has anyone managed to go beyond 1.212v without hard mod? I think the most I'd be comfortable with is 1.25v, considering FTW mentioned that someone blew their VRM with 1.4v. I had to back down my overclock to 1176mhz because I was crashing at 1202mhz over long periods of time in certain games, which I found surprising considering the games that are crashing on me never see 100% GPU usage.
> 
> No Crashes : Valley, Heaven, 3dmark11, PS2
> Crashes : BL2, Modded Crysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Modded Crysis looks quite amazing! But unfortunately I think I'm actually bottlenecked in it because I don't ever see 100% GPU usage. I guess the game never was heavily on multi-threading.


I can tell you with Tomb Raider and Guild Wars 2, I also crash at 1202 MHz after one-two hours in the game. I had to dialed down to 1189 MHz to keep 24/7 OC Stable. Also like you, benchmark programs are pretty stable for me too. I am going to see if it is due to the PrecisionX being unfriendly and I am currently am going to use nVidia Inspector. Might reinstall OS later today or tomorrow and do a clean slate to be on the safe side too.


----------



## SsXxX

to all gtx titan owners im gonna ask u for one last time, do u think the titan is worth the money u spent on it? im gonna buy one, advise me


----------



## Aluc13

That's a beautiful looking Crysis. What res do you play at?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> to all gtx titan owners im gonna ask u for one last time, *do u think the titan is worth the money u spent on it?* im gonna buy one, advise me


Absolutely not. Titan is not about price/performance or about maximizing your graphics per dollar. Titan is for those of us that want the absolute best no matter the cost. If you even have to ask if its worth it then, for you, its not. I'd honestly just get two 680 Lightnings if I was only worried about playing the games that I play and not ultimate benching scores and epeen...


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> to all gtx titan owners im gonna ask u for one last time, do u think the titan is worth the money u spent on it? im gonna buy one, advise me


As Majin SSJ Eric said, no-one here brought them as a value for money items, Nvidia is milking it because no-one else has anything to challenge it.

Don't get me wrong though, I love my Titan and would buy another in a heartbeat


----------



## Creator

For those asking about Crysis, I play at 2560x1440 with 4x in-game AA.

The mods I use:

- High resolution foliage
- Water shader mod
- Palm tree texture
- Rygel's HD textures
- HD grass
- Gun skin textures
- *Crysis Expanded*

I also installed some mod that increased the number of birds, but I can't remember what it was called. You can find most in this thread, but either go with Crysis Expanded or Blackfire Mod for the TOD. They are the more recent ones (2012-2013) and make the lighting really look great.

Performance is similar to Crysis 3 with mostly VHQ settings and FXAA, but it's because of some kind of CPU limitation as my GPU is frequently around 70% load.

It's well worth installing the mods and giving it another play through.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I never can get mods to work right in games. Guess I need a "Modding for Dummies" tutorial...


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Absolutely not. Titan is not about price/performance or about maximizing your graphics per dollar. Titan is for those of us that want the absolute best no matter the cost. If you even have to ask if its worth it then, for you, its not. I'd honestly just get two 680 Lightnings if I was only worried about playing the games that I play and not ultimate benching scores and epeen...


Do you know of any 680 lightning sli vs titan sli benchmarks? Was thinking of picking up another Titan but if it doesn't perform any much better I was just going Lightning sli.


----------



## mbreslin

It's worth it because the more you pay the more futureproof you are. For 1k$/each you get at least 5 years of having the best pc. At least that's what I thought and why I spent the money. I'm right aren't I? Don't tell me I've made a huge mistake! (kidding)

For those considering watercooling but still on the fence, I wanted to share an observation. My 24/7 oc is 1163/3500 on both cards no throttling with stock SC bios flashed also to my non-sc card. The max temp after many hours of game playing and benching with 2x 360 rads with 12 push/pull scythe s-flex (discontinued sadly) fans was 39c. I have been doing loop maintenance and considering a massive case downsize, when I put the loop back together today I only put in 1 rad and after 2 hours of farcry 3 and some valley runs max temp: 40c.

My 5970s were very hot beasts but these Titans are so cool it's awesome. TL;DR one 360 rad will be enough for 3 titans without question. Can't wait for ib-e and a third titan and possibly a much smaller case.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I never can get mods to work right in games. Guess I need a "Modding for Dummies" tutorial...


Crysis is one of the few games I actually got to mod right. Skyrim on the other hand... I can never get what others post in the Skyrim pictures thread. I always break something long before I ever get there.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> 13 1/2hrs Prime95 passed overclock on my CPU... 40 minutes of Crysis 3 with graphics on tilt..... CPU overclock failed after 40 minutes, so much for believing in Prime 95. Crysis 3 is the *ULTIMATE STRESS TEST!*


Are your graphics overclocked? prime95 only tests your cpu, not gpu.


----------



## d33r

i worked a double shift 16hrs last week, now maybe i wont feel guilty buying myself a Titan. Think ima get one once they come back in stock


----------



## kpforce1

I have an update on my hybrid coold titans for my Force1 build:

Trying to figure out the ambient lighting inside of the cards:


----------



## Masta Squidge

Any word on an official backplate for the Titan?

Seeing as my motherboard has that fancy dust cover (Asus Sabertooth), I do want everything else to match it if I can.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Any word on an official backplate for the Titan?
> 
> Seeing as my motherboard has that fancy dust cover (Asus Sabertooth), I do want everything else to match it if I can.


EVGA do one but I've had a nightmare trying to find one in the UK. Every retailer EVGAs site directs too doesn't stock it


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Any word on an official backplate for the Titan?
> 
> Seeing as my motherboard has that fancy dust cover (Asus Sabertooth), I do want everything else to match it if I can.


YOu mean like this? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M021-00-000023


----------



## DADDYDC650

I finally found my Titan's sweet spot. Ran Valley for 13 hours and Crysis 3 max settings without issue for 3 1/2 hours @ 1202Mhz/6.5Ghz. I created my own custom BIOS based off of the Naennon BIOS. 1.21v, 135% power limit, 100% fan limit, 1202Mhz boost and VRAM @ 6.5Ghz. The only settings I have to raise in EVGA Precision/MSI AB are power limit and fan speed. Included below is said BIOS. *Please make sure that you have a"Golden" Titan that can handle 1202Mhz/6.5Ghz*.









DADDYDC650.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> YOu mean like this? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M021-00-000023


Yeah, can't get them anywhere in the UK









Actually, looking at that EVGA page, are they even on general release yet?


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Yeah, can't get them anywhere in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, looking at that EVGA page, are they even on general release yet?


Yep, instantly sold out too. Imagine it'll take a while for stock to steady out.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I have an update on my hybrid coold titans for my Force1 build:
> 
> Trying to figure out the ambient lighting inside of the cards:


Superb work! Looks fantastic!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> to all gtx titan owners im gonna ask u for one last time, do u think the titan is worth the money u spent on it? im gonna buy one, advise me


Of course it's worth it! If you want the best single GPU on the planet, Titan is for you!


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> YOu mean like this? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=M021-00-000023


Precisely. Auto notify ftw. My SC was out of stock less than 5 minutes after I ordered it on newegg.

Shame I didn't know about that plate earlier in the week.


----------



## Aluc13

I definitely am thinking of buying one. Maybe if I can sell my PC off and save some money I will get a Titan and a 2560x1440p monitor. No way I am gaming on 1600x900 on a Titan. That'd be a waste.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I definitely am thinking of buying one. Maybe if I can sell my PC off and save some money I will get a Titan and a 2560x1440p monitor. No way I am gaming on 1600x900 on a Titan. That'd be a waste.


You might get 60 fps out of crysis at that resolution lol


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> to all gtx titan owners im gonna ask u for one last time, do u think the titan is worth the money u spent on it? im gonna buy one, advise me


I bought two of them and think it was worth it and I am only gaming at 1080p/60fps on my 55" HDTV. Yeah, so may see that as overkill at my resolution, but there were games at 1080p/max settings where I was not getting 60fps on my 690 OC and on Water. With my Titans, I hit the max on every game I play...with no issues. The other day decided to do Crysis 3 at stock settings and it still kicked it's ass at full/maxed out settings. You do get those unoptomized areas of the game where it drops a little, but yeah they are pretty amazing cards.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Hi guys. My stock Gigabyte Titan using Afterburner 3 beta 7 all at default/stock is boosting to 980Mhz Core and 6008Mhz Mem. I have played various demanding games including Far Cry 3 all maxed at 1080p with 4xMSAA an after a few hours the core is at 980 with no throttling. Does that sound about right or is my card a bad one? Temps max out at 72C. Using latest beta forceware.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Leon


Well Leon, I looked at all the posts after you made this and to answer you quickly, yes you are good. Throttling is effecting a lot of people and posting that you don't have throttling and asking if that is a good thing might of rubbed some people. Just saying man. But yeah, you are what some people would say "golden".

Now go OC that card and see what she can do! Enjoy!


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks to both Majin and CDMAN, +rep
> I'm looking in particular for GTX titan sli vs GTX 680 sli frametime testing for a direct comparison.
> I sold my 2 gtx 680s last week for 1 titan and now feel the itch to get a second titan so I can feed my overlord 1440p @120Hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I went from gtx 680s to 1 titan is to get rid of microstutter problems but now I want to see if titan sli is better or worse than 680 sli.
> Thanks in advance


I came from SLI 680's to SLI Titans and hate to say it but microstutter is worse on the Titans. I did some considerable testing with both setups and will show the differences.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I came from SLI 680's to SLI Titans and hate to say it but microstutter is worse on the Titans. I did some considerable testing with both setups and will show the differences.


680 drivers and support have had much longer to mature. I know GK110 has been around for a bit in different guises but I bet there's plenty of optimisation still needed to get it buttoned up.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I have an update on my hybrid coold titans for my Force1 build:
> 
> Trying to figure out the ambient lighting inside of the cards:


You have a massive set of balls KP to mod a Titan at the price it is but man, you have done a fantastic job









Great work


----------



## Stateless

Can any of you test out Crysis 2 with the DX11 patch activated? I am having issues. When I activate DX11 my cards won't boost and my FPS maxes out at 24fps. As soon as I turn it off it works perfect. Tried disabling SLI thinking that it might be the issue (even though on my 690 it did not do this) and that did not work earthier. Reinstalled drivers and no go...reinstalled the game and the DX11 patch and no go. The Hi-Res pack works perfectly, but once I activate the DX11 patch even the loading screens are stuttering and sound glitching.

Thanks!


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Can any of you test out Crysis 2 with the DX11 patch activated? I am having issues. When I activate DX11 my cards won't boost and my FPS maxes out at 24fps. As soon as I turn it off it works perfect. Tried disabling SLI thinking that it might be the issue (even though on my 690 it did not do this) and that did not work earthier. Reinstalled drivers and no go...reinstalled the game and the DX11 patch and no go. The Hi-Res pack works perfectly, but once I activate the DX11 patch even the loading screens are stuttering and sound glitching.
> 
> Thanks!


24Hz bug, I thought it was resolved, this may help

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=33374


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> 680 drivers and support have had much longer to mature. I know GK110 has been around for a bit in different guises but I bet there's plenty of optimisation still needed to get it buttoned up.


I couldn't agree more and the way Nvidia were sending out 3 Titans to reviewers, tells me that they will be working on SLI and TRI-SLI smoothness. The 313.95 drivers for my 680 Lightnings were incredible for smoothness. I hope to see that kind of replication with the Titans at some stage but I do fully understand that it takes time to get right. It took AMD 10 months to get decent drivers out for the 7 series and I expect Nvidia to be a little sharper.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Hello everbody, two questions, Titan still keep trottling? Would 3770K bottleneck for a Sli of GTX Titan? what about 3-Sli Titan?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Another single 1080p gamer here. Love the fact a single gpu card can give me the best performance, smooth gameplay, quiet fan most of the time, runs so much cooler too than other cards. Once summer comes it will be nice to not game in a sauna room that sounds like I'm in an airplane.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Are your graphics overclocked? prime95 only tests your cpu, not gpu.


Yeah I know.. My GPU's are fine @ 1202...... Crysis broke my OC on my CPU....

It just goes to show that testing for hrs on Prime95 doesn't mean nothing in some cases. I added another .010 & all is well for my CPU


----------



## ukn69

Anyone here able to pull those clocks during gaming? 1186 on both cards on air. My games keep crashing even on 1150 -_-


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yeah I know.. My GPU's are fine @ 1202...... Crysis broke my OC on my CPU....
> 
> It just goes to show that testing for hrs on Prime95 doesn't mean nothing in some cases. I added another .010 & all is well for my CPU


I don't see how that's possible. Sounds to me like your gpu oc is the unstable one.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a second Titan, anyone know any 680 sli vs titan sli benchmarks? All i can find is 680 sli vs a single Titan, its frustrating.


Becauise, there is no need, Titan SLI will beat the heat off of SLI 670-680 or dual any single gpu card!


----------



## hatlesschimp

My Titans should arrive tomorrow from ncix. I live in Australia. Will I get charged any tax on them? Has anyone else imported?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My Titans should arrive tomorrow from ncix. I live in Australia. Will I get charged any tax on them? Has anyone else imported?


More than one Titan...probably. Anything over a $1000 can attract tax. You could be lucky.


----------



## Kaapstad

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258408


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> More than one Titan...probably. Anything over a $1000 can attract tax. You could be lucky.


I wasn't lucky. I gave them a call and they said I had to pay 283.00 Aussie dollars. The titans cost me 2000 aud even and that included postage from Canada. So $1140 aussie dollars per card.

The cheapest in Australia is $1249 for a Palit version. It's the only ones in stock in my area. So I haven't done bad but I've had to wait 2 weeks for them to get stock at ncix and 5 days postage from Canada to me in Aus.

Hope they are good!


----------



## ChronoBodi

i have a question... WHAT will even fill up 6GB of VRAM at 1440p? I'm just curious... i know there's Skyrim, but doesn't it limit to 3.6GB Vram due to it being a x86 app (ie only 32-bit)?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i have a question... WHAT will even fill up 6GB of VRAM at 1440p? I'm just curious... i know there's Skyrim, but doesn't it limit to 3.6GB Vram due to it being a x86 app (ie only 32-bit)?


Not sure about vram, but:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I found a game that needs more than 8gb of ram easily... Its minecraft! With optifine its crazy on your ram.
> 
> I don't know if it was because I was running at 5760x1080p but I had just installed optifine and JUST a simple 64x64 texture pack for minecraft and this is what my cpu and ram usage was, I bet the gpu was getting stressed bad also.
> 
> I literally dont have enough ram for what I am doing, that was a new map and I was running the extreme render distance and a bunch of texture mods from optifine and it kept making me close it because windows was out of ram.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 8gb ram and it was easily gobbling it up.
> 
> The gradual curve of ram loading was from me exploring the map because it was a new map, if it was an already explored map I bet it would use all the ram in seconds.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I have an update on my hybrid coold titans for my Force1 build:
> 
> Trying to figure out the ambient lighting inside of the cards:


I don't care what anyone says, this here is GENIUS! makes me wish that i was a swimmer._







_


----------



## SAN-NAS

Does replacing the TIM on a Titan void the warranty (EVGA)? I just received my new backplate and would like to replace the TIM with AS5. Doing some baseline testing now on temps at 1.187v and 1163mhz. So, far after 10mins looking like the highest Ive hit is 78c.

Im really hoping the backplate will help with my crappy OC on the memory. I can run Heaven at +700 but anything over +220 in 3dmark11 shows the vertical green lines. I highly doubt that it will help but for $20 bucks I thought why not.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Does replacing the TIM on a Titan void the warranty (EVGA)? I just received my new backplate and would like to replace the TIM with AS5. Doing some baseline testing now on temps at 1.187v and 1163mhz. So, far after 10mins looking like the highest Ive hit is 78c.
> 
> Im really hoping the backplate will help with my crappy OC on the memory. I can run Heaven at +700 but anything over +220 in 3dmark11 shows the vertical green lines. I highly doubt that it will help but for $20 bucks I thought why not.


I flat-out told the EVGA guy on the phone at 2am on a Sunday that my GTX 590 (the then flagship) was waterblocked and needed an RMA. He said so long as it comes in with the fan attached, whatever.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I flat-out told the EVGA guy on the phone at 2am on a Sunday that my GTX 590 (the then flagship) was waterblocked and needed an RMA. He said so long as it comes in with the fan attached, whatever.


Pretty much this, as long as you have the regular parts/bios, you should be good!


----------



## ChronoBodi

I think there should've been a backplate on the Titan in the first place... i mean, exposed VRAM right there! You can't just plop it on a table, can you? for $1000 there should've been protection for that VRAM. How are they cooled anyway?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I don't see how that's possible. Sounds to me like your gpu oc is the unstable one.


Played crysis for three hrs @ 3.9 & 1202... Didn't crash one bit, but the same overclock on CPU.. Crashed in about an hr.

Added 0.10 to CPU, hasn't crashed since.. Multi-player since around 11 last night, no crash. Time to go to bed.

EDIT: This is nothing new, certain games will crash after being 12+hrs stable in Prime95


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I think there should've been a backplate on the Titan in the first place... i mean, exposed VRAM right there! You can't just plop it on a table, can you? for $1000 there should've been protection for that VRAM. How are they cooled anyway?


Of course there should of been a back plate for the price. But a back plate is more for looks than cooling. Good airflow in your case is how the ram is cooled, even with a back plate as it is a piece of aluminum, all it can do is absorb the heat off the card, if there is no air flow over the back plate it will probably hold heat in and make your card hotter. They look nice and provide protection and i use and like them myself.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here able to pull those clocks during gaming? 1186 on both cards on air. My games keep crashing even on 1150 -_-


No issues here on games like bf3 1250 np with some added voltage and an h70 for cooling,not sure about c3


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Well Leon, I looked at all the posts after you made this and to answer you quickly, yes you are good. Throttling is effecting a lot of people and posting that you don't have throttling and asking if that is a good thing might of rubbed some people. Just saying man. But yeah, you are what some people would say "golden".
> 
> Now go OC that card and see what she can do! Enjoy!


Ah, I see. I in no way meant to "rubb people off". Apologies if I came across like that at all! I just wanted to make sure is all normal







.

I'll get to OCing ASAP. Thanks for the reply, mate.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Titans!

Kind regards,

Leon

EDIT: I have a feeling that I will start getting throttling when I start to OC. According to MSI Afterburner, my volts peak at 1.162v with the core at 980Mhz and mem at 6008Mhz. Seems a wee bit high, but I'll do some more testing.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

New whql drivers

http://uk.download.nvidia.com/Windows/314.22/314.22-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Can someone that owns a GTX Titan run Specviewperf 11, CATBench, Autocad 2013 benches, SPECapc Maya 2012, and SPECapc for PTC Creo 2.0? Thanks.


Ran the specviewperf 11 benchmarks on GTX Titan SLI against SLI GTX 670. They are slower than 670, something wrong?


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> New whql drivers
> 
> http://uk.download.nvidia.com/Windows/314.22/314.22-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe


Thanks for the info







+rep


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258408


Very nice scores


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> No issues here on games like bf3 1250 np with some added voltage and an h70 for cooling,not sure about c3


Crysis 3 will crash your card at 1250Mhz. BF3 isn't as demanding in comparison. Nice card BTW! What's your max stable VRAM OC? My sweet spot is 1202Mhz/6.5Ghz 24/7 OC.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Crysis 3 will crash your card at 1250Mhz. BF3 isn't as demanding in comparison. Nice card BTW! What's your max stable VRAM OC? My sweet spot is 1202Mhz/6.5Ghz 24/7 OC.


Thats a nice clock you got going









I dont bother with the rams past 3400 it try to balance the pl







it has run 1287 in bf3 but like you said it runs easy.
I'm going to hang a vr and an h70 on the other one to see how they run modded in sli

I only play bf3 and ssIII,but nothing can run ssIII single 1080p with max settings anyways


----------



## Naennon

if you want to stress your titan the right way



this one uses 295 watts with 1200 clock and 1.200 VCore and throttles even on my bios








do NOT use this high vcore and clock and this test with air cooler!


----------



## Juggalo23451

I do not know what I am doing wrong but I cant seem to bios flash my card








I will read the guide again to see if I am missing something.
If anybody wants to know I am using a TITAN Superclocked.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I do not know what I am doing wrong but I cant seem to bios flash my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will read the guide again to see if I am missing something.
> If anybody wants to know I am using a TITAN Superclocked.


What happens when you try to flash it?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Thats a nice clock you got going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont bother with the rams past 3400 it try to balance the pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has run 1287 in bf3 but like you said it runs easy.
> I'm going to hang a vr and an h70 on the other one to see how they run modded in sli
> 
> I only play bf3 and ssIII,but nothing can run ssIII single 1080p with max settings anyways


Can you run Valley benchmark at your highest OC and post it here please? I want to see what that bad boy can do.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> What happens when you try to flash it?


when i type in protect off it says access denied
edit well i forgot to click yes. but still having problems


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Ah, I see. I in no way meant to "rubb people off". Apologies if I came across like that at all! I just wanted to make sure is all normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll get to OCing ASAP. Thanks for the reply, mate.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Titans!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Leon
> 
> EDIT: I have a feeling that I will start getting throttling when I start to OC. According to MSI Afterburner, my volts peak at 1.162v with the core at 980Mhz and mem at 6008Mhz. Seems a wee bit high, but I'll do some more testing.


The 1.162v you are seeing at full load is the base voltage. You can increase that by .13/.25/.38 Depending on your card, .37 will put your card at it's max base of 1.200v, 1.187v is the .25 setting. I have 2 titans and one only maxes to 1.187v at that is .38 max setting. My other Titan goes all the way to the max of 1.200v. So you have to test to see what you max voltage is...of course this is with stock voltages.

Most people see throttling at the base voltage and base clock speed. The fact that you don't is a good sign that you will not see it even when you OC your card. This may very however, like all cards do. But based on what you are saying, I think you might be lucky and have a non-throttling card.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> when i type in protect off it says access denied
> edit well i forgot to click yes. but still having problems


There is a command in NVflash to yake the EProm's write protection off.
I'm not sure what it is though as I never encountered it.
My mind says -f but that might've been something of Darwin's bootloader too...


----------



## CryptiK

Anyone running EK/evga back plates - how hot are they getting under prolonged load? Mine are very hot, I can hold my hand on them but it's real hot. Though they said the cards dont get very hot and a back place isnt needed? Also when I removed the stock cooler, the ram thermal pads were all over the place not stuck on right - could only run heaven at +300 mem before, now it passes at +700 no problem









Having fun with water blocks on finally though, gaming Crysis 3 stock voltage @ 1137MHz no throttling


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EKWB.com*
> EK-FC Titan XXL Edition incl. Backplate is the extended variant of the original EK-FC Titan - *Acetal+Nickel* water block which covers the entire lenght of the GeForce GTX Titan circuit board. This product also comes bundled with it's own FC Backplate, very similiar to the EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black. This water block is compatible (G1/4 ports align) with original EK-FC Titan water blocks, multiple water blocks can be interconnected via EK-FC Terminal system or other, 3rd part provided means of interconnectivity. The XXL version comes with *MSRP of 139.95€* (incl. VAT) and will be available for purchase by the end of the week through EK Webshop.


Ugh. Looks like I'm getting the normal version.


----------



## Juggalo23451

when trying to flash I get pci mismatch i have no option to hit y to continue flashing


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> when trying to flash I get pci mismatch i have no option to hit y to continue flashing


I got it to work
Quote:


> Type "nvflash --index=0 --protectoff" without quotes and hit enter. (Turns off write protection on card #1. Some cards will need to have this disabled before you can flash the card so always perform this command before flashing.)
> - Type "nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 BIOSNAME.rom" without quotes and hit enter. (Replace BIOSNAME.rom with whichever VBIOS you placed into the nvflash_windows_5.118 folder. This will flash card #1.)


from here
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1891166


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> when trying to flash I get pci mismatch i have no option to hit y to continue flashing


Did you try

Nvflash.exe -i0 -4 -5 -6 xxx.rom

nm looks like you got it


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Did you try
> 
> Nvflash.exe -i0 -4 -5 -6 xxx.rom
> 
> nm looks like you got it


yep. if you cant get it to work,try,try again lol.
I just need another titan now lol
I am on air right now will use other bioses wehn i go water eventually


----------



## bastian

Titan Backplates In Stock Over @ FrozenCPU.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19102/ex-vga-24/EVGA_GeForce_GTX_Titan_Backplate_M021-00-000023.html?id=hZvFJyhf&mv_pc=2855


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Superb work! Looks fantastic!










much appreciated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> You have a massive set of balls KP to mod a Titan at the price it is but man, you have done a fantastic job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work


Thanks Gregster.... it took a little arguing with myself to convince ermmm... myself, to just do it







. It isn't finished yet, but getting close. Then comes the second one lol. Doing the second one is where the balls come into play because that means I would no longer have an OEM heatsink that wasn't "fitted" haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, this here is GENIUS! makes me wish that i was a swimmer._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Much appreciated man


----------



## Sprkd1

Here are my scores with my new GTX TITAN. Do they seem fine?

3DMark 11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6264750

Fire Strike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/308758

Unigine Valley Benchmark:










Metro 2033:


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Here are my scores with my new GTX TITAN. Do they seem fine?
> 
> 3DMark 11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6264750
> 
> Fire Strike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/308758
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033:


Is that Overclocked? Are you at all stock? Im at 103XX for firestrike and P143XX for 3dmark11. Both were ran with cpu at 5ghz and my titan overclocked.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can you run Valley benchmark at your highest OC and post it here please? I want to see what that bad boy can do.


I dont do that one but i just tested my other card alittle for temps with h70 mod and i used heaven,1250 or so np @ 1.28v
just messing around atm.



just really wanted to test 3d11 in sli alittle so i modded the other one i had


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I got it to work
> from here
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1891166


I wrote this up 10days ago, mainly steps that others have but in my own words. Post #4447

Flash_Titan.zip 321k .zip file


STEPS:
1. If you have MSI AfterBurner or EVGA Precision, open this up and click DEFAULT first before proceeding. Each time you Flash, go back to default if this program opens at startup.
2. Unzip Flash_Titan folder
3. Copy the bios to the Flash_Titan folder and rename the bios you want, from .doc to .rom
4. Make a copy of your Stock bios, download and open the program called GPU-Z from Techpowerup
5. Hold the Shift Key and Right Click the unzipped (Extracted) Flash_Titan Folder. Select "Open command window here". Note: This folder should have your 3 nvflash files, Stock bios, and any custom bios you want to flash too. Remember the bios above need to have .rom in place of .doc
6. Flash the card with the following two commands:
nvflash --protectionoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 (name of bios here with .rom, see example below)
nvflash -4 -5 -6 875_1150_1187v.rom
(note, if you change vendor you might need to type "y" twice, usually when changing to a custom bios)



7. Reboot your computer. Driver may need to be reinstalled and the picture might be in like 800x600 or something at first. After the reinstalled the drivers(usually needed the first time you flash to a new bios, after that its not needed unless the vendor field is changed again from a different or original bios) restart.
8. Done!

If you are not comfortable, do not do this. I basically do what many do already and have just put in my own words on how to do this. There is risks, please dont blame me if something goes wrong. It is good to have a second card or an onboard gpu just in case you need to reflash from a bad flash.

I hope this help you all that wanted different volts. Remember you can still use the Voltage and Tweaks option to raise the volts and still use offsets. So, you can start with the low one end bios and find your OC and Stable Volts using Voltage and Tweaks that will let you go up 1.200v from the 1.150.

Notice your Power %, if this starts to hit 100% you might see a tic or two of core dropping (13mhz) or if you hit 79c, this might happen from my experience. You can raise the Power % if you want but really might like to leave it there for gaming until you learn the cards habits. I dont like to run over 80c for hours and the 1150mhz with 1.176v seems great for me with 1:1.

Feel free to point out mistakes in the process or bios. Its late here so I might have missed a step.

Have fun!!!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> if you want to stress your titan the right way
> 
> 
> 
> this one uses 295 watts with 1200 clock and 1.200 VCore and throttles even on my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do NOT use this high vcore and clock and this test with air cooler!




No idea if this is any good but I've ran it many times with no crash @ my 24/7 oc so according to you that's a good sign.


----------



## steelballrun99

can anyone recommend a bios for watercooling titan in sli??? my cards r maxed at 139 core, im currently using the 121gb115wuannai_100fan.zip...

do I need a bios with higher voltage ? my asics are 67 and 70


----------



## Avonosac

I'm getting ~ 85.4 fps in Heaven and 78.3 fps in valley running my titan at 1202 / 3550. This is a single titan on my 3770k clocked at 4.8 currently.


----------



## Keyser Soze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlIfadeIlI*
> 
> New whql drivers
> 
> http://uk.download.nvidia.com/Windows/314.22/314.22-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe


Thanks, these drivers look ace from the Nvidia site, if those figures are improvements over the last beta's,

"
Performance Boost - Increases performance for GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 314.07 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here are a few examples:

GeForce GTX 680:
Up to 41% faster in BioShock Infinite
Up to 60% faster in Tomb Raider
Up to 23% faster in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 13% faster in Sleeping Dogs

GeForce GTX 680 SLI:
Up to 21% faster in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 14% faster in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 10% faster in StarCraft II
Up to 15% faster in Civilization V

NVIDIA SLI Technology - Adds or updates the following SLI profiles (since GeForce 314.22 drivers):
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army - Added DX11 SLI profile
Dungeons and Dragons: Neverwinter - Added DX9 SLI profile
BioShock Infinite - Added AO profile

NVIDIA 3D Vision - Adds the following profiles (since GeForce 314.22 drivers):
MUD - rated Good
Brutal Legend - rated Good
Tomb Raider - updated rating to Good"


----------



## Keyser Soze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258408


Very nice scores.


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Is that Overclocked? Are you at all stock? Im at 103XX for firestrike and P143XX for 3dmark11. Both were ran with cpu at 5ghz and my titan overclocked.


Everything stock. Are these goods numbers for a stock CPU and GPU?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm getting ~ 85.4 fps in Heaven and 78.3 fps in valley running my titan at 1202 / 3550. This is a single titan on my 3770k clocked at 4.8 currently.


Jeez.. really? That is almost exactly what my unlocked bios 670's are getting.. WHY are you making me second guess my "I won't get a Titan!" stand?







(

I figured only these highly OC'd golden cards are hitting above 80 on Valley.. My 86~ FPS was pretty much above everyone but FTW420.. who is supercooling and hard modding his.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Jeez.. really? That is almost exactly what my unlocked bios 670's are getting.. WHY are you making me second guess my "I won't get a Titan!" stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> I figured only these highly OC'd golden cards are hitting above 80 on Valley.. My 86~ FPS was pretty much above everyone but FTW420.. who is supercooling and hard modding his.


Mines only middle of the road, 71% asic... I think the IMC is a bit of a lottery apart from ASIC quality, but if you get one that can OC memory well, you'll be sitting super SUPER pretty. I say this because all the people saying my SLI 680/670s are a better decision are getting loud and aren't really accurate. I'm not sure what you would need to do to hit valley over 80, but my memory has crap timings, I might be able to squeeze another 1.5 FPS out of it, but I doubt it.

Regardless, I love the titan and it fits really well in my little loop prodigy


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Mines only middle of the road, 71% asic... I think the IMC is a bit of a lottery apart from ASIC quality, but if you get one that can OC memory well, you'll be sitting super SUPER pretty. I say this because all the people saying my SLI 680/670s are a better decision are getting loud and aren't really accurate. I'm not sure what you would need to do to hit valley over 80, but my memory has crap timings, I might be able to squeeze another 1.5 FPS out of it, but I doubt it.
> 
> Regardless, I love the titan and it fits really well in my little loop prodigy


Fair enough. I mean I have a 3770k at 4.6ghz.. memory at stock 9-9-9-24 1600.... so only my overclocked CPU and GPU's at 1202 and mem at +400 are what give my Valley that good of a score.

It sounds like your memory being OC'd and the extra 200mhz on the 3770k can make a little diff..but not TOO much..

can you hold 120 FPS in BF3?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm getting ~ 85.4 fps in Heaven and 78.3 fps in valley running my titan at 1202 / 3550. This is a single titan on my 3770k clocked at 4.8 currently.


Titan @ 1215/3400 Heaven Im getting 94.8 and Valley 79.0 FPS. 3770k @ 5ghz. But, really my ram is only stable at 3200 in 3dmark11, I have green lines if it is higher. I just installed the backplate a few hours ago, I doubt that will help the OC but will try.


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Mines only middle of the road, 71% asic... I think the IMC is a bit of a lottery apart from ASIC quality, but if you get one that can OC memory well, you'll be sitting super SUPER pretty. I say this because all the people saying my SLI 680/670s are a better decision are getting loud and aren't really accurate. I'm not sure what you would need to do to hit valley over 80, but my memory has crap timings, I might be able to squeeze another 1.5 FPS out of it, but I doubt it.
> 
> Regardless, I love the titan and it fits really well in my little loop prodigy


yeah my cards are low asic scores 67 and 70 but my memory can easily oc to 600-660...


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> yeah my cards are low asic scores 67 and 70 but my memory can easily oc to 600-660...


Even with 3dmark11 does it give artifacts?

Single Player Crysis 3 (maxed out, motion blur med) 1080p:

2013-03-25 14:45:24 - crysis3
Frames: 509 - Time: 11638ms - Avg: 43.736 - Min: 29 - Max: 59

2013-03-25 14:46:25 - crysis3
Frames: 9613 - Time: 231865ms - Avg: 41.459 - Min: 30 - Max: 68

2013-03-25 14:58:06 - crysis3
Frames: 1139 - Time: 24259ms - Avg: 46.952 - Min: 42 - Max: 53

^not so great but will try to lower to MSAA x4


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Fair enough. I mean I have a 3770k at 4.6ghz.. memory at stock 9-9-9-24 1600.... so only my overclocked CPU and GPU's at 1202 and mem at +400 are what give my Valley that good of a score.
> 
> It sounds like your memory being OC'd and the extra 200mhz on the 3770k can make a little diff..but not TOO much..
> 
> can you hold 120 FPS in BF3?


Can't help ya, I game at 1440p, but I don't play BF3, so I don't know what my system could hold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Titan @ 1215/3400 Heaven Im getting 94.8 and Valley 79.0 FPS. 3770k @ 5ghz. But, really my ram is only stable at 3200 in 3dmark11, I have green lines if it is higher. I just installed the backplate a few hours ago, I doubt that will help the OC but will try.


That heaven score seems odd... I was getting ~95 when I was running d3d9 on my vista machine to bin my titans. I don't see why you could get an extra 10 fps with lower memory and 13mhz more on the core. Is it heaven 4? d3d11?


----------



## Aluc13

Can anyone tell me what is the lowest cpu one would need for a Titan? And if over clocking is required. I would like to know where the bottleneck starts


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Can't help ya, I game at 1440p, but I don't play BF3, so I don't know what my system could hold.
> That heaven score seems odd... I was getting ~95 when I was running d3d9 on my vista machine to bin my titans. I don't see why you could get an extra 10 fps with lower memory and 13mhz more on the core. Is it heaven 4? d3d11?


Well I was at 5ghz and I set to performance in control panel:
Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Performance Information and Tools


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Even with 3dmark11 does it give artifacts?
> 
> Single Player Crysis 3 (maxed out, motion blur med) 1080p:
> 
> 2013-03-25 14:45:24 - crysis3
> Frames: 509 - Time: 11638ms - Avg: 43.736 - Min: 29 - Max: 59
> 
> 2013-03-25 14:46:25 - crysis3
> Frames: 9613 - Time: 231865ms - Avg: 41.459 - Min: 30 - Max: 68
> 
> 2013-03-25 14:58:06 - crysis3
> Frames: 1139 - Time: 24259ms - Avg: 46.952 - Min: 42 - Max: 53
> 
> ^not so great but will try to lower to MSAA x4


no, not at all, running 3dmark 11 or firestrike on 3dmark shows no artefact, but my core clock maxes out at 139, im trying to find a way to increase it, but everytime I do I freeze... my temps r topping off at 39c full load...


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Can't help ya, I game at 1440p, but I don't play BF3, so I don't know what my system could hold.
> That heaven score seems odd... I was getting ~95 when I was running d3d9 on my vista machine to bin my titans. I don't see why you could get an extra 10 fps with lower memory and 13mhz more on the core. Is it heaven 4? d3d11?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Well I was at 5ghz and I set to performance in control panel:
> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Performance Information and Tools


Your right my setting was off to x4. Ill rerun


----------



## Jessekin32

If I put the stock BIOS back on my card, will I still have my warranty?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jessekin32*
> 
> If I put the stock BIOS back on my card, will I still have my warranty?


If it is eVGA, yes.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Your right my setting was off to x4. Ill rerun


Cool, by your scores it looks like you have a pretty good sample yourself. I would expect something in the upper 85s or lower 86 range.

Good luck~


----------



## steelballrun99

sorry but I need to ask a noob question, how do I know if my gpu's r throttling???


----------



## Avonosac

Open up afterburner, watch your graph when you run a benchmark. If you set a core frequency, and during load the frequency starts dropping.. you are throttling.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> sorry but I need to ask a noob question, how do I know if my gpu's r throttling???


When being stressed, they won't consistently run at the highest power targets and bins possible and often will cap around <1176MHz Core during a run of Valley or other GPU-Intensive applications.


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Open up afterburner, watch your graph when you run a benchmark. If you set a core frequency, and during load the frequency starts dropping.. you are throttling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> When being stressed, they won't consistently run at the highest power targets and bins possible and often will cap around <1176MHz Core during a run of Valley or other GPU-Intensive applications.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Open up afterburner, watch your graph when you run a benchmark. If you set a core frequency, and during load the frequency starts dropping.. you are throttling.


thanks guys, so im happy that my cards aren't throttling at full load while doing a valley run...


----------



## mbreslin

I would try 3dm11 it tends to throttle even when valley won't. And if you're a gamer I have played many hours of quite a few games now and by far the most easy to crash from a bad oc is farcry3. So if you have fc3 I would try playing that for at least an hour.


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I would try 3dm11 it tends to throttle even when valley won't. And if you're a gamer I have played many hours of quite a few games now and by far the most easy to crash from a bad oc is farcry3. So if you have fc3 I would try playing that for at least an hour.


thanks mate will try farcry 3 to test it out...


----------



## specopsFI

I have a question: can the BIOS protection be turned back on after putting the original BIOS back? Seems like an easy reason to reject a RMA if it's off.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Thoughts on the latest driver release?


----------



## ukn69

new drivers woot


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Cool, by your scores it looks like you have a pretty good sample yourself. I would expect something in the upper 85s or lower 86 range.
> 
> Good luck~






Not sure how you got yours


----------



## Witchdoctor

Building a new system using these card, Both are eVGA SC versions, are you guys finding any advantages to using Percision over Afterburner ?
i will be loading the OS this weekend

Thanks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> when i type in protect off it says access denied
> edit well i forgot to click yes. but still having problems


I had the same issue when I first went to flash, newest version of nvflash did the trick http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2133/NVFlash_5.118_for_Windows.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Jeez.. really? That is almost exactly what my unlocked bios 670's are getting.. WHY are you making me second guess my "I won't get a Titan!" stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> I figured only these highly OC'd golden cards are hitting above 80 on Valley.. My 86~ FPS was pretty much above everyone but FTW420.. who is supercooling and hard modding his.


Water cooling, I still have to try supercooling again, it didn't help when I tried before but now I'm hoping supercooling makes superscores!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I would try 3dm11 it tends to throttle even when valley won't. And if you're a gamer I have played many hours of quite a few games now and by far the most easy to crash from a bad oc is farcry3. So if you have fc3 I would try playing that for at least an hour.


The first game test in 3dmark 11 has a higher power draw than anything else I've run on the Titan. If the card will throttle of crash due to voltage limits, it will be there...

Still getting my hardmods & bios mods dialed in, look like this is getting close to my limit on water.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/303002


----------



## Kane2207

Single card, BioShock Infinite benchmark tool, All Ultra 2560x1440

Average FPS Min FPS Max FPS

78.47 14.34 366.04


----------



## Keyser Soze

When you think Titan will probably be good for a few years yet, although the price is high it's a bit easier to accept lol, my upgrade path has always been a few years inbetween with Nvidia cards anyway. I'll prob stay on Titan until Volta and skip Maxwell altogether..

These are the Nvidia cards I've had (Had some ATI inbetween), all were expensive at launch, but all went on to last many years and still perform..


----------



## Aluc13

That's what I try to do as well. Every couple of years. Its cheaper that way. Which is why I am looking at getting a titan then upgrading to volta


----------



## Stateless

Finally getting around to posting some of my scores. Here are my 3dMark11 Scores w/links:

SLI EVGA Stock Titans:
Settings:
+106 Power, +140 Core, +150 Memory, Stock BIOS, 1.200v GPU1/1.187v GPU2
Both cards under H20 w/EK Water blocks

Here is my 3dmark11
(P) Score 23506
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266665

(X) Score 10656
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266712

This is with the latest driver that was released today, however, 3dmark11 shows that they are not approved (WHQL) drivers, which they are???


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Finally getting around to posting some of my scores. Here are my 3dMark11 Scores w/links:
> 
> SLI EVGA Stock Titans:
> Settings:
> +106 Power, +140 Core, +150 Memory, Stock BIOS, 1.200v GPU1/1.187v GPU2
> Both cards under H20 w/EK Water blocks
> 
> Here is my 3dmark11
> (P) Score 23506
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266665
> 
> (X) Score 10656
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266712
> 
> This is with the latest driver that was released today, however, 3dmark11 shows that they are not approved (WHQL) drivers, which they are???


If the driver just came out today it can take a bit of time to get approved. Whql should get approved though, unless they find bugs.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Finally getting around to posting some of my scores. Here are my 3dMark11 Scores w/links:
> 
> SLI EVGA Stock Titans:
> Settings:
> +106 Power, +140 Core, +150 Memory, Stock BIOS, 1.200v GPU1/1.187v GPU2
> Both cards under H20 w/EK Water blocks
> 
> Here is my 3dmark11
> (P) Score 23506
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266665
> 
> (X) Score 10656
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266712
> 
> This is with the latest driver that was released today, however, 3dmark11 shows that they are not approved (WHQL) drivers, which they are???


Bleh we already knew you had good cards big deal.









I got bored and tried some benches without the super bios. My results with +500 mem and [email protected] stock SC bios flashed to both cards:



It was throttle city the whole time. Good thing for Naennon and his german buddies so I am not stuck with that situation.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Building a new system using these card, Both are eVGA SC versions, are you guys finding any advantages to using Percision over Afterburner ?
> i will be loading the OS this weekend
> 
> Thanks


Wow just wow.

Please pop round and sort out some copper tubing for me









Awesomes.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Finally getting around to posting some of my scores. Here are my 3dMark11 Scores w/links:
> 
> SLI EVGA Stock Titans:
> Settings:
> +106 Power, +140 Core, +150 Memory, Stock BIOS, 1.200v GPU1/1.187v GPU2
> Both cards under H20 w/EK Water blocks
> 
> Here is my 3dmark11
> (P) Score 23506
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266665
> 
> (X) Score 10656
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266712
> 
> This is with the latest driver that was released today, however, 3dmark11 shows that they are not approved (WHQL) drivers, which they are???


Weird that you have higher clocks than me but lower scores?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Weird that you have higher clocks than me but lower scores?


Lower clocks on the 3930k most likely. Cpu & memory clockspeed have more effect on the physics score,but do affect the graphics score a bit as well.

& you guys quit making me want sli titans!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

5GHz on the 3960X and 2133MHz on the memory.


----------



## mbreslin

Will you guys be going ib-e in nov or whatever? I'd like to be on the same footing. 980x gets too hot for me to play at ~5ghz.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Will you guys be going ib-e in nov or whatever? I'd like to be on the same footing. 980x gets too hot for me to play at ~5ghz.


I will be, I'm just hoping ib-e clocks like ivy. Or haswell-e, whichever goes retail first...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I will be, I'm just hoping ib-e clocks like ivy. Or haswell-e, whichever goes retail first...


Not you I can't hang with your extreme cooling.







I have 3 little ones and it makes me too nervous having ln2 in the house.

It *seems* like they're doing a repeat of the sb-e/ib release pattern where it will be haswell then ib-e this year, I bet no haswell-e until the end of 2014. It would be nice though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going to be happy with my 3960X for a while I think (over a year in and its still basically the most powerful Intel consumer chip out there)...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to be happy with my 3960X for a while I think (over a year in and its still basically the most powerful Intel consumer chip out there)...


There is still a lot of life left in it. I am considering getting another 3930k or 3960/70x before ib-e, my 3930k is OK but not great, & after beating on it for over a year now it just doesn't want to OC as well as it used to.


----------



## rationalthinking

COIL WHINE!!!!!!!!!

Anyone experiencing severe coil whine with any of there Titans? I have been noticing one of my Titans having crazy bad coil whine under middle/heavy load. Is this a justification for RMA?

I understand if they were still on air you wouldn't hear it but under water it is a bit piercing since my system is whisper quiet.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Building a new system using these card, Both are eVGA SC versions, are you guys finding any advantages to using Percision over Afterburner ?
> i will be loading the OS this weekend
> 
> Thanks


Welp.. I drooled a little. Please moar please.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> COIL WHINE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone experiencing severe coil whine with any of there Titans? I have been noticing one of my Titans having crazy bad coil whine under middle/heavy load. Is this a justification for RMA?
> 
> I understand if they were still on air you wouldn't hear it but under water it is a bit piercing since my system is whisper quiet.


Totally can rma for that, at least with evga it is


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> COIL WHINE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone experiencing severe coil whine with any of there Titans? I have been noticing one of my Titans having crazy bad coil whine under middle/heavy load. Is this a justification for RMA?
> 
> I understand if they were still on air you wouldn't hear it but under water it is a bit piercing since my system is whisper quiet.


THis may also dissapear with drivers. My 590 used to while like something crazy. I could hear it over 6x 120mm fans blasting at 2500rpm in a thin-walled coolermaster case. But now it is dead silent.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> COIL WHINE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone experiencing severe coil whine with any of there Titans? I have been noticing one of my Titans having crazy bad coil whine under middle/heavy load. Is this a justification for RMA?
> 
> I understand if they were still on air you wouldn't hear it but under water it is a bit piercing since my system is whisper quiet.


Yes I have it also. It drives me nuts. I spent so much money to make my system so quiet. The coil whine might not be bad if my system was loud but I hear it very clearly because it is so quiet.


----------



## MKHunt

drown it with pi--- er, music.

I can't stop hitting f5. And now that one titan is in the mail, I'm wondering if I shouldnt just grab a second while I'm waiting. You know, because that makes total sense.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes I have it also. It drives me nuts. I spent so much money to make my system so quiet. The coil whine might not be bad if my system was loud but I hear it very clearly because it is so quiet.


I was just about to ask that myself, after a few hours of putzing I finally managed to get into a rousing match with Valley, and my god this thing makes a lot of noise...

Da hell man, a card this expensive better be more than a Cadillac.... This is barely a Ford Fiesta, albeit maybe with a turbo and nitrous.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes I have it also. It drives me nuts. I spent so much money to make my system so quiet. The coil whine might not be bad if my system was loud but I hear it very clearly because it is so quiet.


I would RMA, who are you kidding? You just spent a grand on a GPU, it better not have coil whine...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is perhaps the most dramatic difference I've seen between SLI TItans and the CF7970's in my testing. Far Cry 3, 2560x1440p, and 8xMSAA (all Ultra preset):

SLI Titan OC:


CF 7970 OC:


Major difference in the graphs though I don't recall the 7970's being so choppy....


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> COIL WHINE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone experiencing severe coil whine with any of there Titans? I have been noticing one of my Titans having crazy bad coil whine under middle/heavy load. Is this a justification for RMA?
> 
> I understand if they were still on air you wouldn't hear it but under water it is a bit piercing since my system is whisper quiet.


Yeah I am getting some from mine too and I hate the fact that during gaming sessions it can't hold the 1202MHz peg either! I am pretty tempted to call and exchange with eVGA (since I don't want to deal with Tigerdirect RMA).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Yeah I am getting some from mine too and I hate the fact that during gaming sessions it can't hold the 1202MHz peg either! I am pretty tempted to call and exchange with eVGA (since I don't want to deal with Tigerdirect RMA).


Ya it's really bad in borderlands 2 because I guess it puts out high fps in that game. In Borderlands the v-sync setting applies immediately so you can push it back and forth between off and on and it really makes you realize how loud the noise is. it's really wierd.

With a waterblock you can really hear it without the fan.


----------



## MKHunt

Can 850W PSU handle 2 titans? I'm on 1155 as well.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya it's really bad in borderlands 2 because I guess it puts out high fps in that game. In Borderlands the v-sync setting applies immediately so you can push it back and forth between off and on and it really makes you realize how loud the noise is. it's really wierd.
> 
> With a waterblock you can really hear it without the fan.


However you will run into the silicon lottery again as eVGA doesn't bin their replacements they offer you so you could get a Titan (NIB if less than 30 days) but it could be worse than what you have now and that is something that would make one carefully consider if they really want to trade coil whine while for possible weaker OC. My previous GTX 670 FTW has terrible coil whine at stock voltage but the trade off was that it was a beast overclocker at stock voltage so me and the person I sold it to both agreed to keep it as is since eVGA could give us a replacement FTW that won't have the chance to hit stable 1306 MHz core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Can 850W PSU handle 2 titans? I'm on 1155 as well.


As long as you are not mass OC-ing your CPU and both Titans at the same time, you should be fine...

Also is running a Titan at 87C for the long-term a bad thing??? I might have to change the TIM once my backplate arrives later in the week if the thing is going to not-throttle at 87C...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Can 850W PSU handle 2 titans? I'm on 1155 as well.


It will work, not sure if overclocking might be limited, i never tested power draw before modding. Titans are pretty good with the limited voltage so 850w may not limit anything.
With extra voltage Titan gets pretty piggy with the watts, 3930k at 5Ghz with single Titan at 1.3V 1300/1752 was pulling over 700w from the wall.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It will work, not sure if overclocking might be limited, i never tested power draw before modding. Titans are pretty good with the limited voltage so 850w may not limit anything.
> With extra voltage Titan gets pretty piggy with the watts, 3930k at 5Ghz with single Titan at 1.3V 1300/1752 was pulling over 700w from the wall.


With a 3770k do you think I could OC it all? Right now I have a 590 at 1V/850MHz, MCP-35x, 6x 120mm fan, 3770k @ 1.3V 4.7, RAM at 1.55V 2200MHz CL9.

Since the 3930 at 4.7 at bit-tech pulled 520W from the wall, your titan would be pulling what..... 230ish?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Can 850W PSU handle 2 titans? I'm on 1155 as well.


@1202 & 3770K @ 5GHz, most my Titans has hit was 772, usually between 670-740....

EDIT Tested with this with 10 benchmark runs.... I have a AX1200i & i'm going to use it in another build, thought I would have to pull it out. AX 850 does very well.


----------



## rumbler

you might get lucky with RMA but there are lots of things that can cause the coil whine so even if you got a new card it is possible that it would still whine it could be your power supply or your mother board making it scream its head off


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Guys, what is the best current bios and software utility to use for OCing the Titan? My Titan is pretty bad with the stock bios, can't go past 1090 core clock and +200 memory offset without problems. That is with +38mv.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> @1202 & 3770K @ 5GHz, most my Titans has hit was 772, usually between 670-740....
> 
> EDIT Tested with this with 10 benchmark runs.... I have a AX1200i & i'm going to use it in another build, thought I would have to pull it out. AX 850 does very well.


When I'm in the poorhouse, i'm blaming you.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> When I'm in the poorhouse, i'm blaming you.


LOL, I'll take that one... It has no problem @ 1.2 volts. I've actually loaded up three 670's on this PSU with Molex connectors for about 4 days till


----------



## MKHunt

if evga took a check over the phone i'd buy a second titan this instant. my wc loop handled two GF110 cores just fine, it can take two titans no problem.


----------



## Kaapstad

Titan Power



http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+vantage+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1


----------



## emett

Congrats.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Guys, what is the best current bios and software utility to use for OCing the Titan? My Titan is pretty bad with the stock bios, can't go past 1090 core clock and +200 memory offset without problems. That is with +38mv.


anyone?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> anyone?


You're going to have to try out a few, as every bios won't worth every card. None work with mine, but both my cards are equal & decent. Try out a few & flash them properly....

Precision has all the options for the card, AB doesn't. Both are about the same, but I use Precision.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> With a 3770k do you think I could OC it all? Right now I have a 590 at 1V/850MHz, MCP-35x, 6x 120mm fan, 3770k @ 1.3V 4.7, RAM at 1.55V 2200MHz CL9.
> 
> Since the 3930 at 4.7 at bit-tech pulled 520W from the wall, your titan would be pulling what..... 230ish?


It will work & should overclock (I don't know how much), but with enough overclock it will probably put a hurting on the 850w psu. Shouldn't hurt to try it before spending money.
Their 3930k at bit tech was with a gpu as well, system draw. The titan was pulling 300w + in my run, but should be closer to 265W on an unmodded titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Guys, what is the best current bios and software utility to use for OCing the Titan? My Titan is pretty bad with the stock bios, can't go past 1090 core clock and +200 memory offset without problems. That is with +38mv.


I think naennons is the best bios so far (121gb115.rom) for overclocking without any throttle. Not sure for software, I've only used precision X with my titan, seems to be working fine.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> drown it with pi--- er, music.
> 
> I can't stop hitting f5. And now that one titan is in the mail, I'm wondering if I shouldnt just grab a second while I'm waiting. You know, because that makes total sense.


I like your logic


----------



## TechSilver13

I know this is dumb but I have read different things about what people consider throttle to be. Is it GPU usage or the memory and core taking a dive while gaming? Thanks and :-/

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> COIL WHINE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone experiencing severe coil whine with any of there Titans? I have been noticing one of my Titans having *crazy bad coil whine under middle/heavy load.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya it's really bad in borderlands 2 because I guess it puts out high fps in that game. In Borderlands the v*-sync setting applies immediately so you can push it back and forth between off and on and it really makes you realize how loud the noise is*. it's really wierd.


Guys, first you might want to eliminate the fact that the coil whine doesn't come from the psu, JUST IN CASE. Both of you (according to your sigs) own Corsair AX psus...

Used to have a GTX580 and i was getting coil whine at 3d load, the higher the fps the higher the pitch of the whine coil (Vsync on almost eliminated the prob but in real life i never have it on). I RMAd the card, but the card was fine. It was the AX850 (and it's not something new at least with the AX series, take a look at Corsair forum)...

The problem is that you can't be sure of the source of the noise when the psu is close to the vga, your ears play tricks. Best way is to get the psu out of the case and do some testing to determine if it's the vga, psu or something else.


----------



## emett

I noticed a bit of coil whine the other day from one of my cards when running the fur test. Doesn't happen in games tho and I'm not using vsync so it's a none issue for me, lucky..


----------



## SsXxX

five hours from now and i will be in the market to buy a new gpu









i have decided that i will go for the GTX TITAN as i strictly need a single card solution that can max out crysis 3 on 1080p and it appears that only the GTX TITAN and GTX 690 are the ones that can (7990 is not available in my region and i also think its a failure)

now the salesman who works at the gigabyte dealership here in dubai who is my friend too btw, still insists i go for the gtx 690 as it is a little bit cheaper here (1100$ for the gtx 690 & 1200$ for the gtx titan) , while i do believe him when he says that it has higher avg and max fps, and its micro-stuttering issues are minimal, but hey, i think the titan will have a higher min fps in most situations which is more important for me, i care about min fps more than i do care abt avg and max fps, which drives me towards the titan for now.









can anybody confirm the validity of this "gtx titan has higher min fps than gtx 690", specially in crysis 3?









just so i can go and buy the gtx titan without hesitation!


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just got my 2 titans today.

Ive installed them into my ASUS Maximus V Extreme and installed the sli ribbon.

How come only one card is showing up? Both cards are glowing green. i moved the bottom card to another slot and still nothing???

Anyone come across this?

Thanks


----------



## Sprkd1

How are these graphs? This was during a quick round of Battlefield 3 TDM.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just got my 2 titans today.
> 
> Ive installed them into my ASUS Maximus V Extreme and installed the sli ribbon.
> 
> How come only one card is showing up? Both cards are glowing green. i moved the bottom card to another slot and still nothing???
> 
> Anyone come across this?
> 
> Thanks


Well im lucky that the M5E has gpu lane switches. the top card works fine and boots with the DVI-D cable and second lane switched off (isolating 2nd card). I switched the DVI-D cable to the second card and turned off the top gpu lane (isolating the top card). And the Computer turns on but nothing on the monitor.

So where to now. I purchased from NCIX in Canada and Im in Australia. Gee this is annoying. Has anyone had this with their titans?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just got my 2 titans today.
> 
> Ive installed them into my ASUS Maximus V Extreme and installed the sli ribbon.
> 
> How come only one card is showing up? Both cards are glowing green. i moved the bottom card to another slot and still nothing???
> 
> Anyone come across this?
> 
> Thanks


Enable SLI in Nvidia control panel...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Enable SLI in Nvidia control panel...


It doesnt give me the option

It only shows one set of outlets for one Titan. I know what it looks like because i just pulled 2 680's out.

i havent physically swapped them yet. maybe its my MB?? but more than likely its the 2nd titan because i just pulled the 2 680s out that were working.


----------



## Kane2207

I can see both of your titans in nvcp there?

Edit - doh, wrong screen, wrong post. It's early here. I'm going to go and climb back under my rock...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> It doesnt give me the option
> 
> It only shows one set of outlets for one Titan. I know what it looks like because i just pulled 2 680's out.
> 
> i havent physically swapped them yet. maybe its my MB?? but more than likely its the 2nd titan because i just pulled the 2 680s out that were working.


Do a physical swap. It takes all of 2 minutes. Bad feeling about this though...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Wow just wow.
> 
> Please pop round and sort out some copper tubing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomes.


There is a pipe bending guide here on the forums named pipe bending 101.
Btw if you already drool over these there are build with polished copper and build with nickel plated tubes


----------



## marc0053

Anyone play Rift or wow? What's your overclock like in these games? Even a +79 core clock crashed rift for me and i ended up putting the titan back to stock settings. This is with the stock SC bios.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Do a physical swap. It takes all of 2 minutes. Bad feeling about this though...


LOL i sorted it out.

It was a cable that had not been fully connected to the PSU. (it was just hanging in and not clipped in.) - TOTAL SCHOOL BOY ERROR LOL!!!!

Na im happy but not happy i think i just stuffed the black port between the 2nd and 3rd gpu slots. i didnt fully unclip the lock and pulled the socket a little away from the board! LOL fun times!!!

Anyways i have the second card up and running in the 2nd slot and both cards are activated in SLI mode now.

Thanks for your help people!!!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> LOL i sorted it out.
> 
> It was a cable that had not been fully connected to the PSU. (it was just hanging in and not clipped in.) - TOTAL SCHOOL BOY ERROR LOL!!!!
> 
> Na im happy but not happy i think i just stuffed the black port between the 2nd and 3rd gpu slots. i didnt fully unclip the lock and pulled the socket a little away from the board! LOL fun times!!!
> 
> Anyways i have the second card up and running in the 2nd slot and both cards are activated in SLI mode now.
> 
> Thanks for your help people!!!


Good... I haven't heard of any bad Titans & don't wanna


----------



## hatlesschimp

whats the best driver for these puppies???


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> When I'm in the poorhouse, i'm blaming you.


I just installed my ax1200i. All the cables are different lol.

now what to do with my ax850??


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> whats the best driver for these puppies???


I like 314.21, but I just put in the latest & played Bioshock, was smooth. Haven't done any benches, will after I get after work to see the difference. 314.21 haven't given me any problems. Played Crysis 3 for 2hrs straight online Maxed to the credit limit @1202 on the core +100 on memory, no crashes, cards got to 43C. That's as hot I've seen my cards, but these babies are hauling the mail...

I don't worry about nothing when gaming now, Vram, Stuttering nothing!

Which is priceless. You're going to be very happy, watch what I tell you!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> When I'm in the poorhouse, i'm blaming you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed my ax1200i. All the cables are different lol.
> 
> now what to do with my ax850??
Click to expand...

1) ebay
2) give to friend/younger sibling
3) wait to pass 35 rep
4) join OCAU and wait for buy/swap/sell eligibility
5) eeerrrrrr, run out of ideas.....


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Finally getting around to posting some of my scores. Here are my 3dMark11 Scores w/links:
> 
> SLI EVGA Stock Titans:
> Settings:
> +106 Power, +140 Core, +150 Memory, Stock BIOS, 1.200v GPU1/1.187v GPU2
> Both cards under H20 w/EK Water blocks
> 
> Here is my 3dmark11
> (P) Score 23506
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266665
> 
> (X) Score 10656
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6266712
> 
> This is with the latest driver that was released today, however, 3dmark11 shows that they are not approved (WHQL) drivers, which they are???


With these settings I just got X9940 on air with a stock 3770k @ 3.5mhz.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 1) ebay
> 2) give to friend/younger sibling
> 3) wait to pass 35 rep
> 4) join OCAU and wait for buy/swap/sell eligibility
> 5) eeerrrrrr, run out of ideas.....


I got the 2 4gb 680's floating as well. maybe i can make a cute little portable pc to take to mates houses.


----------



## steelballrun99

ok, when I turned the voltage from +38mv down to 0, my max oc increased to 172core clock and the memory decreased from 600 to around 450 (until seeing artifacts), but the weird thing is that my valley scores are higher with my stock bios and lower settings than with new bios and higher stable clocks... why is that???

stock bios
+139cc
+500mem
125fps 5300 valley

naennon wunnai bios
+172cc
+550mem
123fps 5200valley


----------



## malmental

here guys / Men of Titan....







will be joining you soon..









Koolance's Water Block for the GTX Titan Now Available
Tom's
Koolance
Quote:


> Koolance's liquid cooling blocks for the Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan, the VID-NXTTN utilizes a 0.5 mm solid copper microfin design with anti-corrosive nickel plating. It includes an aluminum back plate to cover the rear memory chips. The block weighs 2.25 lb (1.02 kg) and measures 6.75 x 4.50 x 0.75 inches (17.15 x 11.43 x 1.91 cm), uses standard G 1/4 BSPP threading, and is compatible with multiple-GPU configurations with an optional video connector.
> 
> The Koolance VID-NXTTN retails for $129.99 directly from the company's web site.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> here guys / Men of Titan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be joining you soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koolance's Water Block for the GTX Titan Now Available
> Tom's
> Koolance


Slowpoke their "full" cover blocks have been available for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## malmental

just passing along the info...


----------



## marc0053

Is there any modified bios out there that does not have fix voltages? I tried both Naennon's a Marteen's bios but the voltage are either pegged at 1.21 or 1.175V. I have power management set to adaptive. It would be nice to have voltages drop in desktop


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Is there any modified bios out there that does not have fix voltages? I tried both Naennon's a Marteen's bios but the voltage are either pegged at 1.21 or 1.175V. I have power management set to adaptive. It would be nice to have voltages drop in desktop


the voltage does drops in desktop.... but it will not drop if GPU accelerated web browser is open, even if minimized. so practically voltage does NOT drop









i had to go back to stock bios due to "idling" temps in the low 50s


----------



## maarten12100

Well unless Nvidia adjusted their voltage profile for Precision there isn't a way.
I can set the max voltage(so not the set voltage but the set-able voltage) but then you wouldn't be able to access it as the software won't let you put it higher.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> It doesnt give me the option
> 
> It only shows one set of outlets for one Titan. I know what it looks like because i just pulled 2 680's out.
> 
> i havent physically swapped them yet. maybe its my MB?? but more than likely its the 2nd titan because i just pulled the 2 680s out that were working.


You may have to update your motherboard's pci-e firmware/drivers. I had a similar problem where the motherboard didn't recognize either of the cards after a driver crash. Updated mb drivers, re-installed gpu drivers...all good.


----------



## MKHunt

Hmmm. I'll have to assess temps with h2o before springing for another titan. I have 1x EX360, 1xRX240, and 1x RX120 and my case can't hold more easily. But I'm not sure if it could handle 2 titans and keep my temps low. :/


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes I have it also. It drives me nuts. I spent so much money to make my system so quiet. The coil whine might not be bad if my system was loud but I hear it very clearly because it is so quiet.


Coil whine is usually a dynamic between your PSU and GPU. May not be solely the cards fault. My Titan's are silent.


----------



## num1son

I have one with coil (ASUS) whine one (EVGA) without. Sucks, but it's not that bad and gaming sounds cover it up.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Hmmm. I'll have to assess temps with h2o before springing for another titan. I have 1x EX360, 1xRX240, and 1x RX120 and my case can't hold more easily. But I'm not sure if it could handle 2 titans and keep my temps low. :/


I went from 2x360 to 1x360 and my max oc max temp went from 39c to 42c.

I don't know what else is in your loop but I would be willing to bet you'd be fine.


----------



## Samepad77

Hi there. I try to flash nvidia1250(1).rom bios, but voltage still 1.21V. What i do wrong? Thanks.


----------



## bastian

EVGA Titan backplates in stock @ PerformancePCs:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37310


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samepad77*
> 
> Hi there. I try to flash nvidia1250(1).rom bios, but voltage still 1.21V. What i do wrong? Thanks.


You measure with software instead of a digital multimeter.
Anyhow your sweet spot should be lower if you have a normal titan.


----------



## criminal

My Titan got delivered and I am at work 45 minutes away and I can't leave because we are shorthanded! AH!!!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> My Titan got delivered and I am at work 45 minutes away and I can't leave because we are shorthanded! AH!!!!!


That's criminal.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Coil whine is usually a dynamic between your PSU and GPU. May not be solely the cards fault. My Titan's are silent.


Calsign,
How is that power supply so far, I had one that lasted less than a month and I am reluctant to install the replacement.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> My Titan got delivered and I am at work 45 minutes away and I can't leave because we are shorthanded! AH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's criminal.
Click to expand...

I see what you did there.


----------



## mbreslin

Frozencpu now has dual and quad fc terminals in stock if you're an ek block user. No triples yet.


----------



## Creator

Got my EK back plate. I hope it's possible to install while the card is in the PCIe slot. I don't see why it wouldn't, and if it is, I know it's probably going to be a pain. The way my loop it setup, the card cannot budge from the slot. My tubes that connect to the EK block are just the right length. Well, I guess I'll find out later! (if I get home early enough)


----------



## Avonosac

I'm not sure I would want to do that, I know the pain of pulling the loop apart, but I wouldn't want to damage the card or other components by working on it while still in the PCIe slot.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Got my EK back plate. I hope it's possible to install while the card is in the PCIe slot. I don't see why it wouldn't, and if it is, I know it's probably going to be a pain. The way my loop it setup, the card cannot budge from the slot. My tubes that connect to the EK block are just the right length. Well, I guess I'll find out later! (if I get home early enough)


Good luck with that! Hopefully you have the hands of a Rhesus monkey...


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm not sure I would want to do that, I know the pain of pulling the loop apart, but I wouldn't want to damage the card or other components by working on it while still in the PCIe slot.


Yeah I'm debating it. It's just that, if I don't, the back plate is probably going sit as a paper weight on my desk for the next few months. Maybe it'll be possible for me to drain it without moving much of anything, and then freeing up the GPU. Will get a better idea later on.


----------



## mbreslin

Sounds like you're like me and find dealing with loop stuff a pain! It would be difficult to get all the thermal padding down but with a bit of tim they stick anyway. It wouldn't be easy by any means but I'm sure it's possible. If you were really hardcore you'd video it so we can all see you like watching someone perform surgery.


----------



## xorbe

Sort of like how one of my PCs got assembled without the motherboard back-plate snapped into the case ... it patiently sits there awaiting the day that I won't ever re-install the motherboard just to pop that stupid thing in.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> Sort of like how one of my PCs got assembled without the motherboard back-plate snapped into the case ... it patiently sits there awaiting the day that I won't ever re-install the motherboard just to pop that stupid thing in.


Very well known to watercoolers the re-re-re assembling because of a minor mistake or because a minor addon.
Cleansing radiators is also one of those things that is a real pain in the ass.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Yeah I'm debating it. It's just that, if I don't, the back plate is probably going sit as a paper weight on my desk for the next few months.


Don't do it... A few people have stripped heads of the screws on their titans... Trying to do it with the card in the pci-e? You are asking for a major, major headache...


----------



## N0RVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Can 850W PSU handle 2 titans? I'm on 1155 as well.


i7 950 @ 4.2GHz 1.29v + TITAN SLI @ +100 core +500 mem stock volts with an AX850 running fine. I even got the system to work with a TX750 for a few days with no probs. Got the new PSU to be a bit safer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Guys, what is the best current bios and software utility to use for OCing the Titan? My Titan is pretty bad with the stock bios, can't go past 1090 core clock and +200 memory offset without problems. That is with +38mv.


I stopped using Precision X because it crashes a lot. Now I'm using NVIDIA Inspector and so far so good. Went back to Precision X to do some tests and the system crashed again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> ok, when I turned the voltage from +38mv down to 0, my max oc increased to 172core clock and the memory decreased from 600 to around 450 (until seeing artifacts), but the weird thing is that my valley scores are higher with my stock bios and lower settings than with new bios and higher stable clocks... why is that???
> 
> stock bios
> +139cc
> +500mem
> 125fps 5300 valley
> 
> naennon wunnai bios
> +172cc
> +550mem
> 123fps 5200valley


Happened to me too; I think it has to do with the thottling itself. Naennon's BIOS didn't work as expected in my case. I just modified the stock BIOS from each of my cards to allow more power (300W @ 115%) and I'm doing well for now at +100 +500. On air.


----------



## criminal

I got my Titan and all i can say is wow! What an upgrade from a GTX 580. I am loving this card!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Guys, first you might want to eliminate the fact that the coil whine doesn't come from the psu, JUST IN CASE. Both of you (according to your sigs) own Corsair AX psus...
> 
> Used to have a GTX580 and i was getting coil whine at 3d load, the higher the fps the higher the pitch of the whine coil (Vsync on almost eliminated the prob but in real life i never have it on). I RMAd the card, but the card was fine. It was the AX850 (and it's not something new at least with the AX series, take a look at Corsair forum)...
> 
> The problem is that you can't be sure of the source of the noise when the psu is close to the vga, your ears play tricks. Best way is to get the psu out of the case and do some testing to determine if it's the vga, psu or something else.


I can tell because i have 2 titans and the noise doesn't happen when the other titan is installed. I'm still going to keep the card but it definitely sounds like coil whine. I have had about 6 graphics cards connected to this psu and none ever made this noise including another titan.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Looks like for me with BF3 and Crysis 3, 1150mhz core and 3200 ram @ 1.162v for hours. Great thing about this bios set at 1.162v is that I can use the Voltage and Tweaks to up it to 1.2v if I want.

mine2.doc 229k .doc file


So, if I set at +135 Offset it will run at 1150mhz. Plus the memory is set to 3200mhz in this bios. If I up the Voltage and Tweaks to 1.2v, with the same Offset of +135, it goes up to 1189mhz. Good for gaming.


----------



## mbreslin

A question I haven't seen asked is do you guys think it makes any difference in stability if you're using the minimum offset to get to a particular clock bin?

For instance on my sc bios @ 1.2v +79 is the lowest offset needed for 1150mhz with 91 being the highest before 92 bumps you to 1163. Just wondering if anyone has experimented.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Calsign,
> How is that power supply so far, I had one that lasted less than a month and I am reluctant to install the replacement.


No issues so far. Seems to be working really well. The real test will be when I install the 4th Titan at the end of the week and how it stands up to the constant 1500+ watt load. The fan runs at a surprisingly quiet speed with three Titan's and ~1200 watts.


----------



## Masta Squidge

So I'm 99% sure my whine is the psu only. Sticking my ear right on both makes it apparent. Check your psu folks. I need to replace mine anyways as it is 5 years old, only partially modular, and the cables are too short. Going to 100% verify this later when I get my mechanics stethoscope out of a box... moving sucks lol


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I can tell because i have 2 titans and the noise doesn't happen when the other titan is installed. I'm still going to keep the card but it definitely sounds like coil whine. I have had about 6 graphics cards connected to this psu and none ever made this noise including another titan.


check anyways. It might still be your psu. My whine varies with fps but I'm all but positive it is the psu

So on another note, if I try to push my Titan up, then run Valley or anything else for that matter, my display driver crashes.

What I did notice is that for some reason my 465 was pushed way, way above it's default clocks in evga precision X... so i turned them way down to like 500 and 1500 mhz (clock and mem default is 6xx and 16xx as I recall)... then tried it again. Driver crashed again, and Precision X defaulted everything.

I am guessing my issue here lies with the 465, or possibly the power supply. Any input?


----------



## Creator

So I tried putting on the back plate on while the card was still in the PCIe slot. I really didn't want to take my entire loop apart just for this, and...











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Horrible lightning is making everything look brown though.








I love the reflective/mirror finish this backplate has. My build is almost complete now! Just need to carefully place some LEDs and all will be done. (and switch the RAM to something black as well)


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> So I tried putting on the back plate on while the card was still in the PCIe slot. I really didn't want to take my entire loop apart just for this, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible lightning is making everything look brown though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the reflective/mirror finish this backplate has. My build is almost complete now! Just need to carefully place some LEDs and all will be done. (and switch the RAM to something black as well)


Impressive!

I think you made some mistake though your post says your build is almost done but I only see one Titan?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Impressive!
> 
> I think you made some mistake though your post says your build is almost done but I only see one Titan?


Hey, my personal rule shall be... one TItan per monitor! Since I only have one 1440p monitor right now, I only need one.









(I've thought about surround, but I'm not quite ready to go there yet)


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Looks like for me with BF3 and Crysis 3, 1150mhz core and 3200 ram @ 1.162v for hours. Great thing about this bios set at 1.162v is that I can use the Voltage and Tweaks to up it to 1.2v if I want.
> 
> mine2.doc 229k .doc file
> 
> 
> So, if I set at +135 Offset it will run at 1150mhz. Plus the memory is set to 3200mhz in this bios. If I up the Voltage and Tweaks to 1.2v, with the same Offset of +135, it goes up to 1189mhz. Good for gaming.


Is 1189 going to be your 24/7 Core Clock? I tried and tried all day today to peg 1202 MHz for 24/7 on my card to no avail. I am about to throw the gauntlet on 1189 and work on my memory clock instead (hopefully I get lucky with memory!)


----------



## Diverge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> A question I haven't seen asked is do you guys think it makes any difference in stability if you're using the minimum offset to get to a particular clock bin?
> 
> For instance on my sc bios @ 1.2v +79 is the lowest offset needed for 1150mhz with 91 being the highest before 92 bumps you to 1163. Just wondering if anyone has experimented.


My SC does 1124MHz w/ +83 at stock voltage. I'm happy with that so I just leave it there. Stock bios, no throttling







Just posting to show they all seem to clock differently w/ offset.


----------



## MKHunt

Amazon found me in my moment of weakness.


----------



## jacknhut

Ok here is my Asus Titan 3 Way SLI with Ek Waterblock. Add me to the club please













Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/85wdh/


----------



## CyBorg807

hey guys so I just got my second Titan, great performance from the fist one but now after adding the second card when I run anything my first card quickly drops heavily in GPU usage and I can't seem to figure out what the problem is. Anyone ever had this issue?


----------



## SsXxX

guys, i got my titan







i went with asus for the first time, usually i go with gigabyte and their quality is excellent , now i feel i got a bad card







, my ASIC quality is only 72% !!!! and as im planing to overclock on air i feel this ASIC is bad for overclocking on air

my gigabyte gtx 680 oc edition was 87% and the reference 7970 before it was 77% <<< and that 7970 was a very bad overclocker btw







, thats y im afraid abt my titan.









i will go and try to oc my titan today after i finish work, give me a hint guys, whats your clocks and ASIC quality, at least tell me whats your ASIC so i can rate mine, is it good? bad? Average?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> guys, i got my titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went with asus for the first time, usually i go with gigabyte and their quality is excellent , now i feel i got a bad card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my ASIC quality is only 72% !!!! and as im planing to overclock on air i feel this ASIC is bad for overclocking on air
> 
> my gigabyte gtx 680 oc edition was 87% and the reference 7970 before it was 77% <<< and that 7970 was a very bad overclocker btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thats y im afraid abt my titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will go and try to oc my titan today after i finish work, give me a hint guys, whats your clocks and ASIC quality, at least tell me whats your ASIC so i can rate mine, is it good? bad? Average?


74.9 & 75% Both do 1202 on stock bios with +100 on memory stable in Crysis 3, Heaven, & 3Dmark. No throttling either. Card only throttles when I start to push further than that. High overclocks I feel is only for benching. A Moderate OC is good enough for just about anything you throw @ a Titan...


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> 74.9 & 75% Both do 1202 on stock bios with +100 on memory stable in Crysis 3, Heaven, & 3Dmark. No throttling either. Card only throttles when I start to push further than that. High overclocks I feel is only for benching. A Moderate OC is good enough for just about anything you throw @ a Titan...


thanks man, i appreciate your response, but since we are both on the same boat, i mean 74.9%, 75% & 72%, are all near, do u think they are bad numbers, or maybe the titan is different so those numbers are good, i still got a feeling of guilt on why did i buy the asus not gigabyte titan cz gigabyte never disappointed me, whats your titan's brand btw?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> thanks man, i appreciate your response, but since we are both on the same boat, i mean 74.9%, 75% & 72%, are all near, do u think they are bad numbers, or maybe the titan is different so those numbers are good, i still got a feeling of guilt on why did i buy the asus not gigabyte titan cz gigabyte never disappointed me, whats your titan's brand btw?


asic means nothing. People need to realize this.


----------



## capchaos

And all the brands are the same card with a diff box.


----------



## Kane2207

It's luck of the draw, my Asus is 80%, but it makes no real difference in overclock numbers


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> asic means nothing. People need to realize this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> asic means nothing. People need to realize this.


i hope it really doesn't as i guess im one of those unlucky low asic titan owners, but i think this pic says something:



do u have a proof that asic means nothing? is it related to throttling? a scientific explanation for asic in general? im really curious to know what is asic and how it is measured?

whats you asic btw?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> i hope it really doesn't as i guess im one of those unlucky low asic titan owners, but i think this pic says something:


Isn't this a real old version of GPU-Z? I thought we were at 0.6.9 version right now, want to download the latest and try again?


----------



## hatlesschimp

in that GPU-Z thing i have one that is 74.1% and the other is 78%.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> thanks man, i appreciate your response, but since we are both on the same boat, i mean 74.9%, 75% & 72%, are all near, do u think they are bad numbers, or maybe the titan is different so those numbers are good, i still got a feeling of guilt on why did i buy the asus not gigabyte titan cz gigabyte never disappointed me, whats your titan's brand btw?


I wouldn't put too much stock in Asic, your setup will mean more of what performance you get. Pretty much all decent Titans will do around 1150. That's a big jump from 836 & 875. If your Titan runs in the 1200MHz range, you're easily beating two card & a single 690 setups.


----------



## carlhil2

What do you guys think is the best mV for 24/7 overclocks, i am presently at 1187.5 at 1150ghz, should i go stock voltage, or is this safe? my card can push 1202 at this voltage easy!


----------



## CryptiK

EK + backplates installed. Had to tighten some of the EK block standoffs as they were a tad loose, one especially and would have prevented good seating, so just check before you go ahead and install.


----------



## alancsalt

My last EK block had loose screws on the acrylic. Bit surprising. Glad I checked. Not for a Titan, but an EK block.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Isn't this a real old version of GPU-Z? I thought we were at 0.6.9 version right now, want to download the latest and try again?


lol, this is not a photo i took my self, its a random pic from google just a proof that asic affects overclocking as per the gpuz utility


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Is 1189 going to be your 24/7 Core Clock? I tried and tried all day today to peg 1202 MHz for 24/7 on my card to no avail. I am about to throw the gauntlet on 1189 and work on my memory clock instead (hopefully I get lucky with memory!)


Nah 1150mhz/3200mhz @ 1.162v - 24/7 seems stable, no throttle and runs cool for everything.


----------



## SsXxX

i just found that i cant raise the fan speed up to 100% !! the maximum i can is 85% !!!

sounds weird to me !! anybody else with the same issue?!!

im on stock bios btw


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> i just found that i cant raise the fan speed up to 100% !! the maximum i can is 85% !!!
> 
> sounds weird to me !! anybody else with the same issue?!!
> 
> im on stock bios btw


Yup, many custom bios have moved it to 20 - 100%


----------



## SsXxX

and btw how do u stress test to check stability? if it runs through unigine valley is that enough? does it mean the overclock is stable?


----------



## CryptiK

No, hardcore gaming is more stressful valley isn't that hard on cards.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> and btw how do u stress test to check stability? if it runs through unigine valley is that enough? does it mean the overclock is stable?


Valley and Heaven dont stress hard enough. 3dmark11 exposed my rams limit at 3230mhz while those 2 let me up to 3700mhz without any artifacts. Far cry 3, Crysis 1&3, and 3dmark11 should be better. Maybe Fire Strike too.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Valley and Heaven dont stress hard enough. 3dmark11 exposed my rams limit at 3230mhz while those 2 let me up to 3700mhz without any artifacts. Far cry 3, Crysis 1&3, and 3dmark11 should be better. Maybe Fire Strike too.


okay, lets say i will use crysis 3 to stress test, how much time is considered enough? 30min , an hour . . .


----------



## Bloodbath

two EVGA reference on the way in, thanks FrozenCPU


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> okay, lets say i will use crysis 3 to stress test, how much time is considered enough? 30min , an hour . . .


Use crysis 2 bench and loop it for 30mins. repeat a few times.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> 74.9 & 75% Both do 1202 on stock bios with +100 on memory stable in Crysis 3, Heaven, & 3Dmark. No throttling either. Card only throttles when I start to push further than that. High overclocks I feel is only for benching. A Moderate OC is good enough for just about anything you throw @ a Titan...


Your cards should down clock from 1200Mhz when playing Crysis 3 single player. Stock BIOS only allows up to 106% power limit. I've seen Crysis 3 hit 125% using custom BIOS.


----------



## MKHunt

So, I have decided how to do EK block with EVGA backplates. Everybody overlooks the obvious solution. Chuck the EK screws in a drill and file the heads to be narrower. I plan to case-harden the screws after that. The EK screws are fairly ugly anyway.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Your cards should down clock from 1200Mhz when playing Crysis 3 single player. Stock BIOS only allows up to 106% power limit. I've seen Crysis 3 hit 125% using custom BIOS.


My cards rarely hit 106, for a good while they wouldn't go above 98. Switched drivers & theynow do 103 mostly. In Crysis 3, they rarely go to 1189...

@+127 & +100...


----------



## mbreslin

FWIW Bioshock Infinite crashed for me on OC settings no other game crashed so far. There are some people complaining of crashing but I don't really pay that any mind since there are crashing threads for every game that launches. I went back to stock settings and played for many hours with no crash.

It seems very well coded to me since a lot of people are able to play on high or above with much older hardware. Odd that it crashed with my OC.

TL;DR: Bioshock Infinite might be a very good game to stress test with, it also seems like a very good game in general so far.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> FWIW Bioshock Infinite crashed for me on OC settings no other game crashed so far. There are some people complaining of crashing but I don't really pay that any mind since there are crashing threads for every game that launches. I went back to stock settings and played for many hours with no crash.
> 
> It seems very well coded to me since a lot of people are able to play on high or above with much older hardware. Odd that it crashed with my OC.
> 
> TL;DR: Bioshock Infinite might be a very good game to stress test with, it also seems like a very good game in general so far.


I started playing last night and in 3 hours it crashed 2 times, always during heavy fighting scenes. I'll try tonight without OC.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I started playing last night and in 3 hours it crashed 2 times, always during heavy fighting scenes. I'll try tonight without OC.


Dont worry about bioshock. It's not your cards or OC.

I am crashing on 680 and my buddy is on 670s.

It's a driver / game issue.


----------



## digiadventures

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> okay, lets say i will use crysis 3 to stress test, how much time is considered enough? 30min , an hour . . .


You cant test just with Crysis 3..its only good for testing memory overclocks..for core overclock use Far Cry 3.

An hour of Far Cry 3 for finding stable core and an hour of Crysis 3 for finding stable memory OC would be enough

Althrough, Far Cry is pretty good at exposing unstable memory as well, Crysis 3 is maybe a little better, but not good at exposing unstable core.

If you have to use just one game, then use Far Cry 3


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Has anyone replaced the stock TIM on their Titan? I've got a tube of MX-4 on my desk and I'm very tempted to put some on the TItan. Hoping to get some feedback from people that have changed their TIM!

Cheers,

Leon


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> i hope it really doesn't as i guess im one of those unlucky low asic titan owners, but i think this pic says something:
> 
> 
> 
> do u have a proof that asic means nothing? is it related to throttling? a scientific explanation for asic in general? im really curious to know what is asic and how it is measured?
> 
> whats you asic btw?


My proof is simple, do any benchmarking tests versus any card that has a higher asic score. You will see the Titan perform far better than them. It's a ranking system not designed properly for a new generation of cards.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> FWIW Bioshock Infinite crashed for me on OC settings no other game crashed so far. There are some people complaining of crashing but I don't really pay that any mind since there are crashing threads for every game that launches. I went back to stock settings and played for many hours with no crash.
> 
> It seems very well coded to me since a lot of people are able to play on high or above with much older hardware. Odd that it crashed with my OC.
> 
> TL;DR: Bioshock Infinite might be a very good game to stress test with, it also seems like a very good game in general so far.


I'm not surprised. Far Cry 3 is another good one. I had to lower my oc a bit for FC3 a few notches.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I'm not surprised. Far Cry 3 is another good one. I had to lower my oc a bit for FC3 a few notches.


FC3 was my benchmark, it crashed when valley/heaven/3dm11 wouldn't. I finally got it dialed in. But then bioshock still didn't like it. It's possibly it was a fluke crash but I doubt it considering how much I've now played at stock with no crash.

FC3 is a great test though if bioshock doesn't interest you. I trust FC3 more than Crysis3 for stability testing.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> My proof is simple, do any benchmarking tests versus any card that has a higher asic score. You will see the Titan perform far better than them. It's a ranking system not designed properly for a new generation of cards.


That proves nothing. That's like saying my old worn out v8 still had more power than your better condition 2 years older v6.
The reality is of course engine condition is important but with the Titan being the fastest gpu in the world how is it possible for another gpu to beat it?
I'm not saying the ASIC rating means anything, just that you "proof" isn't proof at all.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> FC3 was my benchmark, it crashed when valley/heaven/3dm11 wouldn't. I finally got it dialed in. But then bioshock still didn't like it. It's possibly it was a fluke crash but I doubt it considering how much I've now played at stock with no crash.
> 
> FC3 is a great test though if bioshock doesn't interest you. I trust FC3 more than Crysis3 for stability testing.


BioShock appears to be crashing for everyone, AMD and Nvidia alike. There's quite a feed back thread on Steam and Irrational Games Forum.

New release teething problems I recon.


----------



## Gunslinger.

anyone have a version of nvflash for the Titan that works in DOS? The last flash left me with a blank black screen, and I've got a 4x watercooled setup to repair.


----------



## FtW 420

If you've tried version 5.127 I don't think there is a newer one. Nvflash for windows 5.118 does work in windows at least.

Latest versions: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/NVIDIA/

Can I borrow a few of those for the all out 3d11 stage? My tri sli 680 score is not being competetive...


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Has anyone replaced the stock TIM on their Titan? I've got a tube of MX-4 on my desk and I'm very tempted to put some on the TItan. Hoping to get some feedback from people that have changed their TIM!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Leon


Before my ek waterblocks arrived, i changed the thermal paste on my 2x titans in sli, and when its idling i get -3c lower temps and -2c on the other card... When full load i only see -1c on both cards... So i guess it might be ambient temp changning or maybe it helps a bit... I used mx-4 as well ( very very thin)...

But after installing my waterblocks i idle at 20c and full load on 35c...


----------



## Zaxis01

Is a 130% power target safe for the gtx titan?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you've tried version 5.127 I don't think there is a newer one. Nvflash for windows 5.118 does work in windows at least.
> 
> Latest versions: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/NVIDIA/
> 
> Can I borrow a few of those for the all out 3d11 stage? My tri sli 680 score is not being competetive...










,
I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today.

I know I won't be competitive to you two but my second Titan arrived today, I have my blocks, ready to give this Titan thing here a go. Not sure I'm up to any hard mods or not as my eye sight isn't to good and I kind of have the shakes. But not saying I wouldn't give it a go if it wasn't to crazy.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today.
> 
> I know I won't be competitive to you two but my second Titan arrived today, I have my blocks, ready to give this Titan thing here a go. Not sure I'm up to any hard mods or not as my eye sight isn't to good and I kind of have the shakes. But not saying I wouldn't give it a go if it wasn't to crazy.


Hardmodding will allow more voltage & higher clocks, but the titans aren't lightnings & the VRM kinda scares me when turning up the volts.
Rbuass was barely over 1.4V & under 1400 core or so when a mosfet went, I paid too much for the card to risk letting the smoke out this soon after getting it so I will be all wussy with the volts...


----------



## MKHunt

A good hard mod might be better inductors. The mosfets are well within spec but the coils are no-brand nasty looking things. I wouldnt be surprised if they're running near 80-90%.

They're also rather large (easy soldering) and have the value marked on them.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Hardmodding will allow more voltage & higher clocks, but the titans aren't lightnings & the VRM kinda scares me when turning up the volts.
> Rbuass was barely over 1.4V & under 1400 core or so when a mosfet went, I paid too much for the card to risk letting the smoke out this soon after getting it so I will be all wussy with the volts...


[email protected] is 58.8% more power than [email protected] ... voltage hurts


----------



## dboythagr8

Just wanted to say I finally got around to trying 4k (3840x2400) on my U3011 and it is amazing looking. Bioshock Infinite everything maxed it was a locked 30fps (my max refresh rate for 4k). Crysis 3 on Very High settings, and Most Wanted same result.

Finally let the Titans stretch their legs a bit, 2560x1600 is a bit too easy:thumb:


----------



## Brannigans Law

Does anyone know why my cards throttle bad in borderlands 2? Both cards are flashed.




While I play crysis 3 or BF3 the cards are always at a stable clock of 1100MHz.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Just wanted to say I finally got around to trying 4k (3840x2400) on my U3011 and it is amazing looking. Bioshock Infinite everything maxed it was a locked 30fps (my max refresh rate for 4k). Crysis 3 on Very High settings, and Most Wanted same result.
> 
> Finally let the Titans stretch their legs a bit, 2560x1600 is a bit too easy:thumb:


Oh my.... playing first person shooters at 30 fps....


----------



## wuannai

Bioshock crashed my 1202Mhz OC and had to lower to 1150......









Then I started to oc the mem and got a nice surprise....7430Mhz and no artifacts / crashes!!!!

Thats 357GB/s bandwith!! Oh my god...think I got a golden memory Titan.

That gave me +5 fps in minimums Heaven, for example.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Does anyone know why my cards throttle bad in borderlands 2? Both cards are flashed
> While I play crysis 3 or BF3 the cards are always at a stable clock of 1100MHz.


That looks like low GPU usage not throttling. If there's low demand on the cards they drop clocks. Throttling is when your maxing it a 99% GPU usage and the card drops clocks to stay within spec.


----------



## CornerJack

Where is th mesure point for voltage on PCB ?
Today, I test the bios from hwbot : GK110XOC
Thanks


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CornerJack*
> 
> Where is th mesure point for voltage on PCB ?
> Today, I test the bios from hwbot : GK110XOC
> Thanks


Its in the first picture massman put up..i cant find one on the back.

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=71489

If anyone else wants to know about stock clocks and voltage on that bios

PL is up to 300%

2d .887
lp 3d 1.018v
3d 1.238v
clocks
2d 875
3D 1032
__________________


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> BioShock appears to be crashing for everyone, AMD and Nvidia alike. There's quite a feed back thread on Steam and Irrational Games Forum.
> 
> New release teething problems I recon.


Not me, 5 hours in and it's been butter smooth goodness from the start.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Not me, 5 hours in and it's been butter smooth goodness from the start.


I got 3 in and then it's been crashtastic since. Will give it another go tonight


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Oh my.... playing first person shooters at 30 fps....


eh it's bioshock, not cod or bf3


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Not me, 5 hours in and it's been butter smooth goodness from the start.


Same here. Played through the entire game with no crashes and usage 95%+ except for one scripted scene that dropped it to 60%. Tbh it's one of the best game launch drivers I've encountered


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Same here. Played through the entire game with no crashes and usage 95%+ except for one scripted scene that dropped it to 60%. Tbh it's one of the best game launch drivers I've encountered


Drivers were fine for me however on the game the sky line's in the early part of the game are buggy as hell.
You grab on glide after that you're stuck unable to tilt your screen to jump to another sky line.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Has anyone replaced the stock TIM on their Titan? I've got a tube of MX-4 on my desk and I'm very tempted to put some on the TItan. Hoping to get some feedback from people that have changed their TIM!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Leon


I did I changed to geild extreme and dropped my load tamps 3c


----------



## Rage19420

Is there any preference between the ASUS or the EVGA models? I may pull the trigger and pick one up at the local MC.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Is there any preference between the ASUS or the EVGA models? I may pull the trigger and pick one up at the local MC.


Both are reference. Just a matter of which CS department you want to work with. I have one of each since I bought sub-MSRP.

The EVGA Titan arrived today, the ASUS tomorrow.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone upgraded fromgtx 690? For 120hz 1080p which was better? Thanks,.


----------



## Falknir

XSPC Razor GTX Titan waterblock now listed on the official company website.










Aquacomputer kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition waterblock now listed on the official company website.


Aquacomputer kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition, nickel plated version waterblock now listed on the official company website.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone upgraded fromgtx 690? For 120hz 1080p which was better? Thanks,.


This has a good compare of those and has a small OC on the Titan.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan.html


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> This has a good compare of those and has a small OC on the Titan.
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan.html


Thanks mate.
Seems titan is also great.
Can i oc it well without voltage tweaking?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> Seems titan is also great.
> Can i oc it well without voltage tweaking?


If I leave my Titan EVGA SC with stock bios and keep fan at fixed speed it ranges with the clock quite a bit but usually will run over 1000mhz without an OC. While trying to OC, it is all over the place. Custom bios I can fix my volt and clock, it will stay there for the most part. I hate the stock bios...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Is anyone else experiencing crashes in BF3 after playing 1 round and then when trying to re-open and play again, it crashes every time. The first time I can play for hours on end without issues, but then if the game times out because of my internet or whatever (crappy DSL), and I try to replay it crashes to desktop with the recovery message.

I'm on the latest WHQL and it did the same thing on the .21 beta as well.

I heard someone else here say the same thing but now I know it's a legit issue.

If anyone has fixed it let me know. I've since flashed all cards back to stock BIOS and even tried using a single Titan to see if it was because of SLI issues, but nope... still happens.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> If I leave my Titan EVGA SC with stock bios and keep fan at fixed speed it ranges with the clock quite a bit but usually will run over 1000mhz without an OC. While trying to OC, it is all over the place. Custom bios I can fix my volt and clock, it will stay there for the most part. I hate the stock bios...


My EVGA Non-SC Titan runs at 1005MHz with zero adjustments whatsoever.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> Seems titan is also great.
> Can i oc it well without voltage tweaking?


Of course my friend, My 2 Titans go to 1100mhz+ their stock bios. I haven't pushed them any more but these cards are good. With low ASIC, my cards are 69.3 &72.0 ASIC means nothing..


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Of course my friend, My 2 Titans go to 1100mhz on their stock bios. I haven't pushed them any more but these cards are good. With low ASIC, my cards are 69.3 &72.0 *ASIC means nothing..*


Trufax. I get my second titan tomorrow. Maybe it's time to flash this one with the SC BIOS?


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258408


Please add your score to this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Of course my friend, My 2 Titans go to 1100mhz+ their stock bios. I haven't pushed them any more but these cards are good. With low ASIC, my cards are 69.3 &72.0 ASIC means nothing..


i trust you and will grab the titan tomorrow.


----------



## mbreslin

The question isn't whether to buy the Titan. The question is how many Titans to buy?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The question isn't whether to buy the Titan. The question is how many Titans to buy?


Buy 2 because 3 and 4 way scaling is horrible at the moment. If that improves then you can pick up 1 or 2 more


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The question isn't whether to buy the Titan. The question is how many Titans to buy?


Sweet rig, I want .


----------



## MKHunt

Guys. SolidWorks with Titan is completely and totally dreamy. I'm in CAD heaven.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Buy 2 because 3 and 4 way scaling is horrible at the moment. If that improves then you can pick up 1 or 2 more


I really couldn't justify two (bought them anyway), four is out of the question but come the end of the year when I move to IB-E I will look and see if scaling with three has gotten any better and decide then.


----------



## carlhil2

[quote name="mbreslin" .... when I move to IB-E ......[/quote] That's what I am saying...


----------



## Rezal

Say, how big do you guys think are the chances to break your VRAM by overclocking? I received my Titan a few days ago and I am getting some trouble with screwed up textures in BF3 now.

I overclocked the VRAM to as high as 3600 in Valley, but that was only for a single run to verify scores are still increasing. I've used 3300 in BF3 for a while until I got some seriously messed up textures:

So I reduced my mem clocks to 3225 or 3150 (switching between them to test for maximum GPU clocks difference and mem clock scaling). Ran fine for a while, but now I am getting randomly missing textures:


Changing clocks for VRAM or GPU or increasing GPU voltage don't seem to have an effect, same for changing between original or fixed voltage 300W BIOS. 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme, Valley and Heaven still seem ok.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing crashes in BF3 after playing 1 round and then when trying to re-open and play again, it crashes every time. The first time I can play for hours on end without issues, but then if the game times out because of my internet or whatever (crappy DSL), and I try to replay it crashes to desktop with the recovery message.
> 
> I'm on the latest WHQL and it did the same thing on the .21 beta as well.
> 
> I heard someone else here say the same thing but now I know it's a legit issue.
> 
> If anyone has fixed it let me know. I've since flashed all cards back to stock BIOS and even tried using a single Titan to see if it was because of SLI issues, but nope... still happens.


Make sure precision or afterburner is OFF when going to your next match once map has koaded turn it on again.

I had the same issue with classifieds and titans and over several drivers.

It happens due to battlelog regardless of browser!

If you try MOH it will do the same thing, if you run MOH from game and not battlelog it will be fine.

Yay for battlelog, lol. But seriously battlelog abd precision/afterburner can have issues. At least for me win 8.

Feel free to rep if it helps


----------



## Sujeto 1

What would be better CPU for a couple of Titans, 3930K or 3770K?


----------



## d33r

Im feeling sort of light headed







, i just ordered a evga titan! (normal one)


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> What would be better CPU for a couple of Titans, 3930K or 3770K?


Be better? 3930k of course.

BUT a 3770k would not hold 2 Titans back. I run my 2 titans with a 3770k. Though to be fair I will be upgrading to Ivy-E/Haswell-E the day it comes out.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Be better? 3930k of course.
> 
> BUT a 3770k would not hold 2 Titans back. I run my 2 titans with a 3770k. Though to be fair I will be upgrading to Ivy-E/Haswell-E the day it comes out.


you mean your 3770K is bottlenecking your Titans? im thinking to not wait for ivy E anymore and get the 3930K today.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> you mean your 3770K is bottlenecking your Titans? im thinking to not wait for ivy E anymore and get the 3930K today.


I got 3930k, very happy with it. Do it.


----------



## DonPablo83

Anyone had a play with koolance titan wb? Thoughts? I got 3x coming next week and im anxious to hear what other people think.


----------



## DonPablo83

Anyone had a play with koolance titan wb? Thoughts? I got 3x coming next week and im anxious to hear what other people think.


----------



## DonPablo83

Oops, double post. My bad


----------



## armando666

I hope that we can get this cleared up soon:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1877517&mpage=8


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Personally I am in awe of the new Aquacomputer Titan block...


----------



## Masta Squidge

So, anyone else getting driver crashes while OCing their Titan?

I get to maybe +80 on the clock and every so often the driver crashes on me, while the card seems to be chugging along just fine doing 11xx and staying under 70C no problem while Valley is running in a window at about 100 fps so I can watch the temps. Haven't tried just running 3DMark yet, giving it a go shortly.

Yep, ran just fine through 3DMark11 at those same settings. So that's neat.


----------



## mbreslin

^driver crash = unstable oc


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> ^driver crash = unstable oc


Works fine so far everywhere else except Valley.


----------



## jrmanders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, anyone else getting driver crashes while OCing their Titan?
> 
> I get to maybe +80 on the clock and every so often the driver crashes on me, while the card seems to be chugging along just fine doing 11xx and staying under 70C no problem while Valley is running in a window at about 100 fps so I can watch the temps. Haven't tried just running 3DMark yet, giving it a go shortly.
> 
> Yep, ran just fine through 3DMark11 at those same settings. So that's neat.


Got my Titan today and after many benchies I have arrived at Power Target 106%, Temp Target 90 deg, GPU +130, Mem +100, auto fan.

Stable so far, played Bioshock Infinite and was smoother than my 680 classified.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I need a new PSU though, this thing never did have enough cable length. I think this thing really deserves custom cables.

I haven't had the time to check out the 465 with Mafia 2 (Physics) so I still don't know if I am keeping it in there. Probably not, but if I don't lose anything from having it in (but pick up with physx games), I will just keep it there.


----------



## jrmanders

I have the same problem cables aren't long enough and had real probs getting the Titan into the slot due to the cable running to the top left on the mobo just like yours.

Mine just looks a mess.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrmanders*
> 
> Got my Titan today and after many benchies I have arrived at Power Target 106%, Temp Target 90 deg, GPU +130, Mem +100, auto fan.
> 
> Stable so far, played Bioshock Infinite and was smoother than my 680 classified.


I am at 106, +83 clock and haven't touched the memory. Stays cool and runs everything I play at triple digit minimum speeds.

Thinking about picking up some new games now though.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrmanders*
> 
> I have the same problem cables aren't long enough and had real probs getting the Titan into the slot due to the cable running to the top left on the mobo just like yours.
> 
> Mine just looks a mess.


Now, granted, the extra PCI cables for the 465 are just thrown in, I haven't bothered to run them properly since I plan on getting a new power supply. With those out of the way it isn't nearly as bad down in that corner.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Crysis 3 won't run at anywhere near triple digits with a Titan...


----------



## Masta Squidge

I bet it will at 800x600!

But seriously, I am avoiding buying that just so I don't see this thing brought to it's knees.


----------



## jrmanders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crysis 3 won't run at anywhere near triple digits with a Titan...


Not at max setting for sure, haven't tried my titan yet with Crysis 3 but from all the benchmarks I've seen nothing runs Crysis 3 maxed out.

I think the new Nvidia driver 314.22 helped though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It doesn't bring Titan to its knees but it definitely justifies the performance of Titan. Best PC graphics of all time by far in my opinion...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It doesn't bring Titan to its knees but it definitely justifies the performance of Titan. Best PC graphics of all time by far in my opinion...


I keep eyeballing it on Steam... But I am tossing around the idea of buying a new bike too, so I don't wanna toss a bunch more money into this thing when I barely game during the warm months lol

*edit* I mean crysis 1-2 on steam. Haven't played either of them yet.


----------



## jrmanders

Yeah my previous card the 680 classified was definitely struggling with Crysis3, had to play on high and even low on some settings like post processing and shadows.

Still looked good though.

Will try the titan soon.


----------



## Aluc13

Titans are back in stock on newegg. I hope they stay that way till I can afford one. I also hope that prices will go down.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Titans are back in stock on newegg. I hope they stay that way till I can afford one. I also hope that prices will go down.


They seem to go out of stock very quickly, but come back in a day or two.

You won't have trouble getting one, I just had to wait 24 hours between buying the PC and the card.

Of course after I ordered mine, it was out of stock within 10 minutes again.


----------



## Aluc13

What does your build look like? I'm looking for ideas for mine still. As my current rig I am more than likely going to sell.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Titans are back in stock on newegg. I hope they stay that way till I can afford one. I also hope that prices will go down.


You have to click past the search results. All titans oos.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's a couple of graphs from my testing so far:

Crysis 3 1080p


Crysis 3 1440p


These are with Crysis 3 totally maxed out and the cards overclocked (Titan +90/+500; 7970 1225/1754)


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here are my two titans finally installed. Can i please be added to club.


----------



## MKHunt

Yep, see, the Titans are like turbos. At 'low' revsolutions like 1080p they're building boost, but once you get to 1440 you're in the positive manifold pressure.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> 
> Aquacomputer kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition, nickel plated version waterblock now listed on the official company website.


Not always a fan of Aqua's blocks but that is really nice.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Yep, see, the Titans are like turbos. At 'low' revsolutions like 1080p they're building boost, but once you get to 1440 you're in the positive manifold pressure.


Wut.

I didn't know Turbos worked better in heavier, harder to move cars.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Wut.
> 
> I didn't know Turbos worked better in heavier, harder to move cars.


Yup, just watch 



 but hit mute immediately until the dyno. Heavier and harder to move, proof of concept


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Wut.
> 
> I didn't know Turbos worked better in heavier, harder to move cars.


The ship i was last on you could stand up inside the turbo!!!

They dont just help the ricers. Buses, trucks, heavy earth moving equipment, ships etc.


----------



## Masta Squidge

No way, far more effective on lightweight vehicles. No car is going to be capable of 190 mph wheelies with "only" 500 hp like you can do with... say....

An obscenely stripped down turbo huyabusa, or even better, a stripped down turbo ZX-14R (considering the 14R is 197rwhp stock). That 500 hp isn't gonna do much in a 30 foot straight truck loaded to 26,000# or more xD


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Yup, just watch
> 
> 
> 
> but hit mute immediately until the dyno. Heavier and harder to move, proof of concept


Small car though....


----------



## CallsignVega

That Aquacomputer block is pretty sweet looking! Although, I'd never buy one as I don't like clear covers and light entering by liquid loop. Bravo for a cool design though.

Overall, I think XSPC as the nicest looking opaque Titan block:










My four EK Titan blocks work really well and look OK, but EK will have to step up their game in the looks department with these new entries around..


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brannigans Law*
> 
> Does anyone know why my cards throttle bad in borderlands 2? Both cards are flashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I play crysis 3 or BF3 the cards are always at a stable clock of 1100MHz.


It throttle cause it does not go over 40-50 usage and i drops to lower clocks its normal it keeps it 60FPs, if you uncap that it will no throttle any more since the usage will spike to max to pump as many FPS as it can.
Or just use PhysX at high and it should run full speed.


----------



## Rlong

Do you think you might gain any extra overclock by not running the fan of the cards power supply?


----------



## fommof

Soooooo, is there a Titan overclocking guide anywhere so i can take a look? My SC is on the way and i am kind of old school, coming from a GTX580 (which was pretty straight forward, pump the voltage, monitor the temp and keep it under 70-72C if possible - otherwise strange instability phenomenon not related with the voltage-, look for gpu instabilities, find the max gpu clock, take care of the mem etc)...

PS: i sure hope there won't be any probs fitting the Titan in my Gene V and Noctua D14...already removed the fan clips and replaced them with elastic bands, i wonder how close fit would be...


----------



## Kaapstad

Another run using 314.09 whql drivers

Kaapstad---CPU 3930k @5.1ghz---4 x GTX Titans---P32458



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6288903


----------



## iARDAs

Proud Asus GTX Titan owner here.

I am now going to be trying OCing without core voltage tweaking.

What are the OK temps for the Titan?

Also should I push the power limit to the max which is 106?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Asus GTX Titan owner here.
> 
> I am now going to be trying OCing without core voltage tweaking.
> 
> What are the OK temps for the Titan?
> 
> Also should I push the power limit to the max which is 106?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Congratulations, it doesn't run too hot, it's quiet as well. Mine ran up to 77 when they were on air. That was with a very high OC. I think a lot will depend on your setup as that fan is killer.... Power limit isn't enough in my eyes, 106 won't hurt nothing...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Congratulations, it doesn't run too hot, it's quiet as well. Mine ran up to 77 when they were on air. That was with a very high OC. I think a lot will depend on your setup as that fan is killer.... Power limit isn't enough in my eyes, 106 won't hurt nothing...


Thanks buddy 

I will also use a custom fan speed if there is any need.

I encountered a funny thing though,

I ran this 3Dmark11 test first

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289413 and got a 15049 Graphics score

and I oced the GPU a little bit and got this

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289453 (15007 Graphics Score)

WHy would this happen?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also use a custom fan speed if there is any need.
> 
> I encountered a funny thing though,
> 
> I ran this 3Dmark11 test first
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289413  and got a 15049 Graphics score
> 
> and I oced the GPU a little bit and got this
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289453 (15007 Graphics Score)
> 
> WHy would this happen?


Could been a bug in 3Dmark. Did you OC the memory? What version of 3DMark are you using? Did you up the volts on the card?

Can you OC that 3570 more? It's going to need all it can get with that Titan


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Could been a bug in 3Dmark. Did you OC the memory? What version of 3DMark are you using? Did you up the volts on the card?
> 
> Can you OC that 3570 more? It's going to need all it can get with that Titan


I just installed the latest version of 3Dmark and no I am not Ocin the memory. Just the core clock +50 and 106 Power Limit. Thats it.

I will certainly try to OC the 3570 more. It is on 4.2 now


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just installed the latest version of 3Dmark and no I am not Ocin the memory. Just the core clock +50 and 106 Power Limit. Thats it.
> 
> I will certainly try to OC the 3570 more. It is on 4.2 now


Yeah that CPU is struggling against that card....

Most of the i5-3570K's are hitting between 11K & 13.5K

That's a good score, but it could be much better...


----------



## steelballrun99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Anyone had a play with koolance titan wb? Thoughts? I got 3x coming next week and im anxious to hear what other people think.


I don't have a koolnce titan wb, but im always a koolance guy, got wb for the 5970, 2x6970 crossfire, gtx 580 tri sli and for my 60 sli...

for the titans I switched to ek bcus it came out first and I have to say imho that the ek's r really quality, best wb in my opinion... but koolance r great as well, just my experience with leakings on 2 of my setups, the 5970 and for the 680's... other than that its all good...


----------



## mxthunder

My gosh I want a titan even more every day. That XSPC block is insane looking. I would love to upgrade to a Raystorm CPU block, titan with XSPC block.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> My gosh I want a titan even more every day. That XSPC block is insane looking. I would love to upgrade to a Raystorm CPU block, titan with XSPC block.


Do it!









I went from SLI 570s and lost pretty much nothing performance wise (gained in VRAM heavy tasks), it runs cooler and quieter. @1202/6600, it's a beast. You'll probably find the same coming from 580s plus you always have the option to SLI again once the pricing settles a bit


----------



## jacknhut

I got Crysis 3 at max graphics settings 2560-1440 and got to triple digit fps lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> I will also use a custom fan speed if there is any need.
> 
> I encountered a funny thing though,
> 
> I ran this 3Dmark11 test first
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289413 and got a 15049 Graphics score
> 
> and I oced the GPU a little bit and got this
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289453 (15007 Graphics Score)
> 
> WHy would this happen?


And now I OCed my CPU to 4.4 from 4.2

and got this result

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6290281

My Graphics score decrease more as I increase the OC on both GPU or CPU.

Weird stuff. Definitaly a bug.

Well at least I have my titan running a 1.045 without and Voltage Tweak so thats something.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also use a custom fan speed if there is any need.
> 
> I encountered a funny thing though,
> 
> I ran this 3Dmark11 test first
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289413  and got a 15049 Graphics score
> 
> and I oced the GPU a little bit and got this
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6289453 (15007 Graphics Score)
> 
> WHy would this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> And now I OCed my CPU to 4.4 from 4.2
> 
> and got this result
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6290281
> 
> My Graphics score decrease more as I increase the OC on both GPU or CPU.
> 
> Weird stuff. Definitaly a bug.
> 
> Well at least I have my titan running a 1.045 without and Voltage Tweak so thats something.
Click to expand...

what were the temps? post a screen shot of AB or Precision X monitor

would not call it a bug... call it "sweet spot"









higher OCs throttle faster

also higher CPU OC might dump more heat inside the case causing earlier temp throttle


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Guys. SolidWorks with Titan is completely and totally dreamy. I'm in CAD heaven.


But I ran the benchmark on GTX Titan SLI for SPECviewperf® 11, SPECapcSM for SolidWorks 2013™, SPECapcSM for Maya® 2012 and SPECapcSM for 3ds Max™ 2011. All of their scores are lower than my GTX 670 SLI.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what were the temps? post a screen shot of AB or Precision X monitor
> 
> would not call it a bug... call it "sweet spot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> higher OCs throttle faster
> 
> also higher CPU OC might dump more heat inside the case causing earlier temp throttle


It seems that my new CPU oc is not stable. I will find a stable spot and test once more.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> But I ran the benchmark on GTX Titan SLI for SPECviewperf® 11, SPECapcSM for SolidWorks 2013™, SPECapcSM for Maya® 2012 and SPECapcSM for 3ds Max™ 2011. All of their scores are lower than my GTX 670 SLI.


Did you have enable FP64 in the driver?


----------



## bastian

I'm getting lots of throttling in Bioshock Infinite using latest drivers supposedly released for it. Sometimes my Titan goes down to under 400mhz on the core


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> No way, far more effective on lightweight vehicles. No car is going to be capable of 190 mph wheelies with "only" 500 hp like you can do with... say....
> 
> An obscenely stripped down turbo huyabusa, or even better, a stripped down turbo ZX-14R (considering the 14R is 197rwhp stock). That 500 hp isn't gonna do much in a 30 foot straight truck loaded to 26,000# or more xD


Yea.. but the busa is a lot more comfortable to be doing that speed on... it turns like crap because its meant to be a dragster. 14R is just meant to be a bigger superbike...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> But I ran the benchmark on GTX Titan SLI for SPECviewperf® 11, SPECapcSM for SolidWorks 2013™, SPECapcSM for Maya® 2012 and SPECapcSM for 3ds Max™ 2011. All of their scores are lower than my GTX 670 SLI.


Enable FP64 in the drivers, you have to turn on the compute functionality of the titans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I'm getting lots of throttling in Bioshock Infinite using latest drivers supposedly released for it. Sometimes my Titan goes down to under 400mhz on the core


Ouch, try the modded Naennon bios yet?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

About to test Bioshock. Want to see if I have some of the same problems. Going to run @ 1150/6600


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Soooooo, is there a Titan overclocking guide anywhere so i can take a look? My SC is on the way and i am kind of old school, coming from a GTX580 (which was pretty straight forward, pump the voltage, monitor the temp and keep it under 70-72C if possible - otherwise strange instability phenomenon not related with the voltage-, look for gpu instabilities, find the max gpu clock, take care of the mem etc)...
> 
> PS: i sure hope there won't be any probs fitting the Titan in my Gene V and Noctua D14...already removed the fan clips and replaced them with elastic bands, i wonder how close fit would be...


Same boat here. Have my titan installed. Coming from 580 SLI. The OC seems way different for the titan. Plus I have really never benched much at all before so going to do that here too.

I am seeing steady 1058MHz gpu & 3005 Memory in BF3, Heaven, Valley and 3Dmark. So does this thing overclock on its own? That is way above base and boost clocks. I have Precision installed and running but have not touched any settings. Power Target 100%, Temp 80, GPU Offset 0, Mem Offset 0. Max temps have been low 70s


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Same boat here. Have my titan installed. Coming from 580 SLI. The OC seems way different for the titan. Plus I have really never benched much at all before so going to do that here too.
> 
> I am seeing steady 1058MHz gpu & 3005 Memory in BF3, Heaven, Valley and 3Dmark. So does this thing overclock on its own? That is way above base and boost clocks. I have Precision installed and running but have not touched any settings. Power Target 100%, Temp 80, GPU Offset 0, Mem Offset 0. Max temps have been low 70s


Ok guys, coming from stock bios.. this is what you do.

Get yourself heaven / valley. Pump power target to 106% and link it with priority to power. Put your fan on auto and your voltage offset to 37mv (max). Depending on vanilla / SC bioses you might have slightly adjusted clocks, but start to up your core clock in blocks of 30. And do a run of heaven until your driver crashes. Note the offset the driver crashes, then restart your computer and go -15 for your offset, check the core frequency graph to make sure you are not throttling.

Once you have found a stable-ish core clock, start upping the memory by 30 as well. Repeat the same process until you're stable-ish with memory through heaven.

Make sure you restart your computer after each crash.. Something strange with the driver doesn't quite get resolved after the crash.

Now do it in valley and drop the memory / core clock as necessary to not crash or cause artifacts.

Overclocking at titan on stock bios is literally that easy.

This won't give you the ultimate max OC your card is capable of because of the stock bios, but you'll gain some performance from the base speeds.


----------



## MKHunt

+50MHz core +100MHz memory Gfx Score 15729. Seem about right?



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6291420


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Ok guys, coming from stock bios.. this is what you do.
> 
> Get yourself heaven / valley. Pump power target to 106% and link it with priority to power. Put your fan on auto and your voltage offset to 37mv (max). Depending on vanilla / SC bioses you might have slightly adjusted clocks, but start to up your core clock in blocks of 30. And do a run of heaven until your driver crashes. Note the offset the driver crashes, then restart your computer and go -15 for your offset, check the core frequency graph to make sure you are not throttling.
> 
> Once you have found a stable-ish core clock, start upping the memory by 30 as well. Repeat the same process until you're stable-ish with memory through heaven.
> 
> Make sure you restart your computer after each crash.. Something strange with the driver doesn't quite get resolved after the crash.
> 
> Now do it in valley and drop the memory / core clock as necessary to not crash or cause artifacts.
> 
> Overclocking at titan on stock bios is literally that easy.
> 
> This won't give you the ultimate max OC your card is capable of because of the stock bios, but you'll gain some performance from the base speeds.


Do we really have to OC the memory in the Titan?

Also I have MSI Afterburner 3.0 beta 7 and I dont have the link to priority thingy. I did not uninstall the previous MSI afterburner, I wonder if that is the reason.


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Did you have enable FP64 in the driver?


DP - FP64 were enabled for both Titan.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do we really have to OC the memory in the Titan?
> 
> Also I have MSI Afterburner 3.0 beta 7 and I dont have the link to priority thingy. I did not uninstall the previous MSI afterburner, I wonder if that is the reason.


No you don't, but it will be nice for you. As long as its stable it can't hurt you.

You do have it in afterburner beta 7, you need to hit that drop down arrow next to the core clock or power target.. I forget which, you'll see it... I'm at work otherwise I would show you a screenshot.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Ok guys, coming from stock bios.. this is what you do.
> 
> Get yourself heaven / valley. Pump power target to 106% and link it with priority to power. Put your fan on auto and your voltage offset to 37mv (max). Depending on vanilla / SC bioses you might have slightly adjusted clocks, but start to up your core clock in blocks of 30. And do a run of heaven until your driver crashes. Note the offset the driver crashes, then restart your computer and go -15 for your offset, check the core frequency graph to make sure you are not throttling.
> 
> Once you have found a stable-ish core clock, start upping the memory by 30 as well. Repeat the same process until you're stable-ish with memory through heaven.
> 
> Make sure you restart your computer after each crash.. Something strange with the driver doesn't quite get resolved after the crash.
> 
> Now do it in valley and drop the memory / core clock as necessary to not crash or cause artifacts.
> 
> Overclocking at titan on stock bios is literally that easy.
> 
> This won't give you the ultimate max OC your card is capable of because of the stock bios, but you'll gain some performance from the base speeds.


Thanks! That is very helpful. +Rep for you!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> +50MHz core +100MHz memory Gfx Score 15729. Seem about right?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6291420


Looks about right to me. My 3960X helps a bit in 3dmark11 and my GPU score is a little over 16k...


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Enable FP64 in the drivers, you have to turn on the compute functionality of the titans.


Enabled FP64 in the driver. I think NV disabled all the Quadro functions in the Titan.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> No you don't, but it will be nice for you. As long as its stable it can't hurt you.
> 
> You do have it in afterburner beta 7, you need to hit that drop down arrow next to the core clock or power target.. I forget which, you'll see it... I'm at work otherwise I would show you a screenshot.


Ahh i see that linking. Thanks and +rep

Good info on both posts.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Thanks! That is very helpful. +Rep for you!












So close to my 35 for making a Sale / Buy thread!


----------



## Juggalo23451

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/321410


----------



## Yahar

nm.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Which one would you get?
> 
> 1. EVGA TITAN SC - 1019 euro
> 2. Gigabyte Titan - 999 euro (AC3 + F2P bundle)
> 3. Asus Titan - 1049 euro (AC3+ F2P bundle)
> 4. Gainward Titan - 999 euro
> 
> Thx


Gigabyte or Gainward, they're all the same. You may as well go for the cheapest


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Which one would you get?
> 
> 1. EVGA TITAN SC - 1019 euro
> 2. Gigabyte Titan - 999 euro (AC3 + F2P bundle)
> 3. Asus Titan - 1049 euro (AC3+ F2P bundle)
> 4. Gainward Titan - 999 euro
> 
> Thx


Go with EVGA, they have the best customer support and RMA service.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Which one would you get?
> 
> 1. EVGA TITAN SC - 1019 euro
> 2. Gigabyte Titan - 999 euro (AC3 + F2P bundle)
> 3. Asus Titan - 1049 euro (AC3+ F2P bundle)
> 4. Gainward Titan - 999 euro
> 
> Thx


Zotac Titan which has just been reduced in price








It is only 800 euro now
If you have to choose from the above I'd go with the Gigabyte Titan then sell ac3


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Which one would you get?
> 
> 1. EVGA TITAN SC - 1019 euro
> 2. Gigabyte Titan - 999 euro (AC3 + F2P bundle)
> 3. Asus Titan - 1049 euro (AC3+ F2P bundle)
> 4. Gainward Titan - 999 euro
> 
> Thx


EVGA for the customer service.


----------



## carlhil2

How come i see a lot of graphics scores in 3DMark11 lower than mine, i am pushing my Titan with a i7 2600K, @4.6 GHZ? my highest run , as far as the graphics score, is 16732. i am speaking of the guys with a more powerful CPU than mine. does the better cpu take up a lot more of the work, meaning a lower graphics score?


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Zotac Titan which has just been reduced in price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only 800 euro now
> If you have to choose from the above I'd go with the Gigabyte Titan then sell ac3


where do you see Zotac Titan for 800 euro? =)


----------



## fommof

@Avonosac, thank you sir, you just gave me a reference point and that's what i needed.

I am planning first to find the max stable OC with stock voltage. I have (uuuuuhmmm, "had" actually, lol) a nice methodology to test vga stability 20+20+20 crysis loops (3 different timedemos), 20+20+20 crysis warhead loops (again 3 different timedemos) and 20+20+20 loops of crysis 2 (yeap, again, 3 different timedemos) at max full settings from the driver (max AA, AF etc). Takes many hours and a failure means to reset OC and run them all again but at least in my experience i never had any instabilities once all the tests passed (of course one round only for gpu OC and another round for gpu+mem OC). That was with the 580, we'll see how it goes with the Titan...

Thanks again brother, +rep for you...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> where do you see Zotac Titan for 800 euro? =)


Well I reside in the Netherlands it dropped from 900 to 800 in multple shops
https://www.4launch.nl/shop/product/136190/-videokaart-pci-e-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-2xdvi-hdmi-dp/hardwareinfo


----------



## Keyser Soze

So I went to fill out the form in the op, but how do I give a GPU-Z validation?

Thanks.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well I reside in the Netherlands it dropped from 900 to 800 in multple shops
> https://www.4launch.nl/shop/product/136190/-videokaart-pci-e-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-2xdvi-hdmi-dp/hardwareinfo


Thank you.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> We still have them all at 1000-1050 euro.


Too bad, though the European advice price should be 800 euro with a slight deviation depending on tax rate our tax rate is 21%.
So a higher tax rate will make it a little bit more expensive but not 250 euro more expensive








You could just wait as it is mostly dependent on supplier availability and demand.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Did you have enable FP64 in the driver?


I dont see that option in the new drivers any more, do you know where can i enable FP64 in the drivers?

Looks like the option to enable Double precision in newer drivers are missing...


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> DP - FP64 were enabled for both Titan.


Can you tell me where is the option to enable DP in newest drivers cause i cant find it


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> DP - FP64 were enabled for both Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me where is the option to enable DP in newest drivers cause i cant find it
Click to expand...



edit: didnt read (durr







), it appears that options is gone in the latest drivers...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Can you tell me where is the option to enable DP in newest drivers cause i cant find it


It's in the 3D settings! i notice that some Reviewers are failing to enable this also. i ran some gaming benches with this enabled, setting my clocks accordingly, very interesting.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> edit: didnt read (durr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it appears that options is gone in the latest drivers...


I have 314.22 drivers, aren't those the latest?


----------



## carlhil2




----------



## Kane2207

The price has started to drop in the UK now, Ebuyer has them for £800, previously most sites were asking £900+


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> The price has started to drop in the UK now, Ebuyer has them for £800, previously most sites were asking £900+


Same for NL prices in euros


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Same for NL prices in euros


Is it online only at those prices in NL? Do you have any local stores selling at those rates?

If there's a store, I could go on a weekend to Amsterdam and save £125 (800 euro = £675) at the current exchange rate, I live both near Dover and the Channel tunnel lol


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Is it online only at those prices in NL? Do you have any local stores selling at those rates?
> 
> If there's a store, I could go on a weekend to Amsterdam and save £125 (800 euro = £675) at the current exchange rate, I live both near Dover and the Channel tunnel lol


Most of those webshops have the option to pick it up in the store.
However I do not know where they are located you should check first


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Most of those webshops have the option to pick it up in the store.
> However I do not know where they are located you should check first


Ha, I'll have to look into that, thanks for the heads up









Lads weekend in Amsterdam and a huge saving on a Titan









EVGA 4GB 680 Hydrocoppers are £659 here....


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Ha, I'll have to look into that, thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lads weekend in Amsterdam and a huge saving on a Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 4GB 680 Hydrocoppers are £659 here....


Brutal, that is absolutely brutal.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Brutal, that is absolutely brutal.


I know, I kid you not:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-evga-gtx-680-classified-hydro-copper-28nm-pcie-30-%28x16%29-6210mhz-gddr5-gpu-1150mhz-boost-1215mhz-

Admittedly, we have 20% VAT etc, etc but it's still $1001.30 there or there abouts


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I know, I kid you not:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-evga-gtx-680-classified-hydro-copper-28nm-pcie-30-%28x16%29-6210mhz-gddr5-gpu-1150mhz-boost-1215mhz-
> 
> Admittedly, we have 20% VAT etc, etc but it's still $1001.30 there or there abouts


Oh, its the classified 4gb hydros... not quite as brutal because they are always overpriced.. but still.

Ouch


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyser Soze*
> 
> So I went to fill out the form in the op, but how do I give a GPU-Z validation?
> 
> Thanks.


GPU-Z Download Page

Download > Run > Click "Validation" tab > Check any appropriate boxes > Click "Submit" > Validation code will be generaed at the bottom > Click the generated code and it will take you to the Techpowerup Validation site for that code > Copy the URL and use that in the form.

I actually keep forgetting to submit mine.


----------



## d33r

Titan Lite better not be better than Titan Sr.....or im going to be very very angry....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Titan Lite better not be better than Titan Sr.....or im going to be very very angry....


I don't think it will be, or it would be maddening.
The specs are lower & nvidia are still in 'green' mode so can't see them opening it right up.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's in the 3D settings! i notice that some Reviewers are failing to enable this also. i ran some gaming benches with this enabled, setting my clocks accordingly, very interesting.


Its not there in the latest drivers actually the only time i saw that option was with the original release drivers.


----------



## iARDAs

Thinking of grabbing a dedicated Phsyx GPU. It helps in minimum and average FPS on Phsyx intensive games.


----------



## jayvo

Just got a Monoprice 2560 x 1440 monitor and GTX Titan in today! Loving it, but I'll definitely need to add a second Titan in the near future. Prior to this, I had a 1920 x 1080 monitor with 2 680's in SLI.


----------



## gamingarena

I found the problem for Double Precision not showing in drivers, its simple as soon you activate SLi you loose option for double precision, i guess you need to be in single card mode for FP64 to work.


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I found the problem for Double Precision not showing in drivers, its simple as soon you activate SLi you loose option for double precision, i guess *you need to be in single card mode for FP64 to work.*


This is 100% correct.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Its not there in the latest drivers actually the only time i saw that option was with the original release drivers.


I have the latest drivers.


----------



## RagingCain

Hey all,

I was hoping one of the experienced owners of the Titan could do a quick summary of potential problems with the card.

Voltage locking, power usage modulation (PDL), game issues, etc.

I will at most be using SLI (2x GPUs) so include any potential SLI issues.

I do have Google, but I don't have the same amount of time as I would like. Hoping to check back here relatively soon for the info.

Thanks guys.

RC


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing a dedicated Phsyx GPU. It helps in minimum and average FPS on Phsyx intensive games.


to be honest it would be a waste of money. just let your gpu do physics


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> to be honest it would be a waste of money. just let your gpu do physics


In Borderlands 2 a dedicated Physx seems to be helping actually but I am still undecided.

Maybe I get another Titan later down the road


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> In Borderlands 2 a dedicated Physx seems to be helping actually but I am still undecided.
> 
> Maybe I get another Titan later down the road


If you have your old 680s you could test with just titan and then throw in a 680 for physx. See what is better?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> In Borderlands 2 a dedicated Physx seems to be helping actually but I am still undecided.
> 
> Maybe I get another Titan later down the road


It really is a waste with Titan. I play BL2 and PS2 with PhysX enabled at 1440p and they feel just as smooth as without it on.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It really is a waste with Titan. I play BL2 and PS2 with PhysX enabled at 1440p and they feel just as smooth as without it on.


That statement isn't synthetic based at all.
You should look at fps in physx enabled games.

I for one have abandoned the whole dedicated physx idea after 2xx


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It really is a waste with Titan. I play BL2 and PS2 with PhysX enabled at 1440p and they feel just as smooth as without it on.
> 
> 
> 
> That statement isn't synthetic based at all.
> You should look at fps in physx enabled games.
> 
> I for one have abandoned the whole dedicated physx idea after 2xx
Click to expand...

This.

Titan is stupidly fast as it is, it doesn't need a physx card for the few games that supports it. Even then, on a side note, my 7970 ghz with CPU Physx was smoother than the previous 660 ti setup for BL2. So, yea, dedicated physx is obsolete.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Just got a Monoprice 2560 x 1440 monitor and GTX Titan in today! Loving it, but I'll definitely need to add a second Titan in the near future. Prior to this, I had a 1920 x 1080 monitor with 2 680's in SLI.


You don't need 2 Titans for 1440p. This comes from someone with 4 Titans. I've disabled SLI and used just 1 Titan @ 1137mhz/3205mem and I never dropped below 60fps in BF3 @ 1440p. There are VERY few games that can tax a single Titan at 1440p, and if they do, disabling a couple extraneous features that make hardly any visual difference will put you right back at 60fps solid. Crysis 3 makes use of more power, but is still super super playable with 1 Titan @ 1440p.


----------



## Keyser Soze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> GPU-Z Download Page
> 
> Download > Run > Click "Validation" tab > Check any appropriate boxes > Click "Submit" > Validation code will be generaed at the bottom > Click the generated code and it will take you to the Techpowerup Validation site for that code > Copy the URL and use that in the form.
> 
> I actually keep forgetting to submit mine.


Thanks, will do it now


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing a dedicated Phsyx GPU. It helps in minimum and average FPS on Phsyx intensive games.


How many PhysX games do you play? It was hardly worth it to me because I realized I don't play many games that need it.


----------



## MKHunt

But can it even play Crysis?


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 
> 
> But can it even play Crysis?


Just curious, 3770K woudn't bottleneck boths of your titans?


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Just curious, 3770K woudn't bottleneck boths of your titans?


I sure hope not! Cause I'm wanting a second one and I have a 3570k overclocked to 4.4 Ghz.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> I sure hope not! Cause I'm wanting a second one and I have a 3570k overclocked to 4.4 Ghz.


Is there any way to test if those rigs 3770K + SLI Titans are been bottlenecked? i fear they do, Two Titans is too much power for those Cpus can handle i think


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have noted that the hexas tend to score better in the benches than the 3770K's with multiple Titans. Just anecdotal though, could be a million reasons for that...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have noted that the hexas tend to score better in the benches than the 3770K's with multiple Titans. Just anecdotal though, could be a million reasons for that...


To be fair though everything scores slightly better with a hexa. As of right now though I'm only 1.1fps behind you in the valley thread.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Just curious, 3770K woudn't bottleneck boths of your titans?


I don't believe it will. They would have to saturate the PCIE bus before the 3770k would bottleneck them and there was a bench kicking around somewhere that showed titan in x16 vs x8 as having a .2-.3fps difference.

Plus there's always IB-E late this year or early 2014.

And of course hex cores score better. This is evident in single-gpu benches as well, so I don't believe it to be a factor to go by unless the difference grew exponentially with card OCs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> To be fair though everything scores slightly better with a hexa. As of right now though I'm only 1.1fps behind you in the valley thread.


Are you running the modded BIOS on your cards? I'm hoping to get an additional 2-3fps or so once I start really going for my ultimate score in Valley.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Are you running the modded BIOS on your cards? I'm hoping to get an additional 2-3fps or so once I start really going for my ultimate score in Valley.


For that run yeah, that was within 4 hours of getting my new board. I'm waiting on a H220 so I can really stretch my cpus legs since cooling is the only thing holding me back at this point. My memory on my titans is **** though, over 100+ and they lockup or crash, despite staying under 60c.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> For that run yeah, that was within 4 hours of getting my new board. I'm waiting on a H220 so I can really stretch my cpus legs since cooling is the only thing holding me back at this point. My memory on my titans is **** though, over 100+ and they lockup or crash, despite staying under 60c.


oh wow I can run mine at 650


----------



## MKHunt

Kinda wish ASIC meant something since one card is 79.5% and the other is 79.2% which seems to be on the higher end for Titans.


----------



## CallsignVega

For most benchmarks hexacore means nothing. My 2-Way SLI Titan run of 140 FPS in Valley has yet to be beat and that was with a 3770K. I haven't even tried 2-way benchmark with my 3960X, went right to 3-way.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For most benchmarks hexacore means nothing. My 2-Way SLI Titan run of 140 FPS in Valley has yet to be beat and that was with a 3770K. I haven't even tried 2-way benchmark with my 3960X, went right to 3-way.


Since when was any of the Futuremark suites a minority? I jest, but hex cores dominate the futuremark scores because of memory bandwidth and raw processing power (physics and combined).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For most benchmarks hexacore means nothing. *My 2-Way SLI Titan run of 140 FPS in Valley has yet to be beat and that was with a 3770K*. I haven't even tried 2-way benchmark with my 3960X, went right to 3-way.


Now that my stock Titan testing is complete I'll be fixing that soon Vega...


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> For that run yeah, that was within 4 hours of getting my new board. I'm waiting on a H220 so I can really stretch my cpus legs since cooling is the only thing holding me back at this point. My memory on my titans is **** though, over 100+ and they lockup or crash, despite staying under 60c.


Memory will only go slightly over 3225mhz stable here too. 3700mhz can be ran in valley without artifacts but other games and benchmarks show true limit. I keep it at 3200mhz everyday now with the current custom bios Im using. Core OC great though!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been able to push memory on my Titans to +700 but not in everything. I settled on +500 overall. Unfortunately my pig card has trouble going over 1163MHz on the stock BIOS. I'm hoping Naennon's BIOS gets me to 1202MHz on both my cards...


----------



## nyrang3rs

I only run 1080p res to a 42" tv, overkill for a Titan I presume, but I really want a 2nd one! Can't afford it until winter at least though, but I am soo happy with this. Leaves my old 580 in the dust, and is so quiet too. The best part imo.


----------



## mbreslin

1 card can do 1202 fine (yay)
but the other can't do 1163 (boo)

So my 24/7 is 1150. I can do 500 mem in valley and 550 in 3dm11 but I'm still working my way down to not crash in fc3/bioshock infinite.

For the people always going on about ASIC I would seriously consider completely disregarding ASIC quality. Mine are only seperated by .1 (67.7 and 67.8) and clock completely differently. Both under water with sub-1c difference in temps.

Also something I found odd: I got my U3014 today and running valley at 2560x1600 gets me 78fps, it seems like it takes a higher res for titans to really stretch their legs.


----------



## overclockerz

Do i need to purchase the SLI bridge to run a pair of titan in SLI mode?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Do i need to purchase the SLI bridge to run a pair of titan in SLI mode?


If you don't have one with your motherboard, yes. I got mine from evga.com, though you can get them most places for a few bucks.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> If you don't have one with your motherboard, yes. I got mine from evga.com, though you can get them most places for a few bucks.


got mine off ebay for.....5 bucks?


----------



## nyrang3rs

After flashing a new bios, I have a massive drop in Heaven. My fps average before was high 60's, now it's high 50's? What happened?


----------



## RR09SS

Did you reinstall your drivers after you flashed?


----------



## mbreslin

Just played two hours of Crysis3 mp. Both cards at 1150 with a bit of throttling (I'm back on stock bios) still generally 1100+ though. Finally crashed with memory at 300 I really think the memory just gets too hot. Even with backplate to spread the heat around the whole thing is way too hot to touch after awhile.

Anyway Crysis3 whether or not you like the game it's pretty impressive looking. 2560x1600 all visuals/msaa maxed, around 50 fps avg. Titans are beasts.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Just played two hours of Crysis3 mp. Both cards at 1150 with a bit of throttling (I'm back on stock bios) still generally 1100+ though. Finally crashed with memory at 300 I really think the memory just gets too hot. Even with backplate to spread the heat around the whole thing is way too hot to touch after awhile.
> 
> Anyway Crysis3 whether or not you like the game it's pretty impressive looking. 2560x1600 all visuals/msaa maxed, around 50 fps avg. Titans are beasts.


Try the nvidia bios at techpowerup, I've been running them for a couple weeks and they removed the throttling for me completely, without the extra heat and voltage from the other bios floating around.


----------



## rationalthinking

I had post bookmarked which someone listed a ton of modded BIOS.

I'm looking for one that keeps my throttling down in benches, somewhere around a 115% power target. Can someone list a few?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Did you reinstall your drivers after you flashed?


hmmm, no. I didn't I don't think. Do I need to? Also do I select a clean install in the setup or just let it install the drivers again?

I wonder if the new whql drivers are the reason for my worse framerates?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Try the nvidia bios at techpowerup, I've been running them for a couple weeks and they removed the throttling for me completely, without the extra heat and voltage from the other bios floating around.


Can you post a link?


----------



## RR09SS

I usually select the clean install. and yeah unless you reinstall the drivers it can be erratic.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For most benchmarks hexacore means nothing. My 2-Way SLI Titan run of 140 FPS in Valley has yet to be beat and that was with a 3770K. I haven't even tried 2-way benchmark with my 3960X, went right to 3-way.


This guy beats your score in Valley

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=24014941&postcount=784

He also has a 3770k that can do well over 6ghz which he could use.

The Heaven and Valley benches are all about high CPU clock speed not number of cores.


----------



## overclockerz

Can i use a Tri SLI bridge on a 2-way SLI setup?

Any issue or conflicts in so doing? The reason is because i want to have a card-slot-space between my 2 titans to dispel heat and the 2-ways SLI bridge is too short.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Can you post a link?


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+TITAN&interface=&memSize=0

The ones that say nvidia

Here is the direct link to download them http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/134591/NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144.130123.rom


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have noted that the hexas tend to score better in the benches than the 3770K's with multiple Titans. Just anecdotal though, could be a million reasons for that...


That's with any card.... It's more power...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Can i use a Tri SLI bridge on a 2-way SLI setup?
> 
> Any issue or conflicts in so doing? The reason is because i want to have a card-slot-space between my 2 titans to dispel heat and the 2-ways SLI bridge is too short.


Yes you can, thst s actually how I have mine running right now.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Okay, reinstalled drivers. Now trying to get 1100 core. I'm around 1000 but anything higher crashes. How much over-voltage should I first try to hit 1050 then 1100?


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Try the nvidia bios at techpowerup, I've been running them for a couple weeks and they removed the throttling for me completely, without the extra heat and voltage from the other bios floating around.


Link? Which bios, there are 6 and they all appear to be stock


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Link? Which bios, there are 6 and they all appear to be stock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> The ones that say nvidia
> 
> Here is the direct link to download them http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/134591/NVIDIA.GTXTITAN.6144.130123.rom


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Link? Which bios, there are 6 and they all appear to be stock


They are posted above. The stock nvidia bios fixed it for me, I tested it only with heaven, valley, and 3dmark11 GPU tests on and endless loop and I get no throttling anymore.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Link? Which bios, there are 6 and they all appear to be stock


Nvidia ref bios which actually is Naennon's bios with minor modifications.
But I should refrain from saying that it is even though they match 100% if you adjust the voltage and the boost and the power limit...


----------



## CryptiK

Since mine are on water now they don't throttle until power exceeds the power target. Seems it was temp alone that was causing it, regardless of where I set the temp throttle target they would always throttle at 79*C.

Just interesting that the 'nvidia' bios somehow eliminates throttling whereas the vendor bioses seem to suffer from it with many cards. Some appear to be fine though


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do we really have to OC the memory in the Titan?
> 
> Also I have MSI Afterburner 3.0 beta 7 and I dont have the link to priority thingy. I did not uninstall the previous MSI afterburner, I wonder if that is the reason.


I was always using Afterburner also, but dumped it when I got the Titan.
Get PercisionX instead.
Asus also has GPU Tweak


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Since mine are on water now they don't throttle until power exceeds the power target. Seems it was temp alone that was causing it, regardless of where I set the temp throttle target they would always throttle at 79*C.
> 
> Just interesting that the 'nvidia' bios somehow eliminates throttling whereas the vendor bioses seem to suffer from it with many cards. Some appear to be fine though


Well it would explain why the throttling was never brought up in any review, because they were all from nvidia running the reference bios.


----------



## iARDAs

the GPU throttles after 80 degrees for me.

I OCed the Boost to 1078 mhz and in games if I exceed 80 degrees (with stock fan settings) the GPU throttles back to 1053.

However i have a custom fan setting which I never see anything over 75%, I never have any kind of throttling.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I was always using Afterburner also, but dumped it when I got the Titan.
> Get PercisionX instead.
> Asus also has GPU Tweak


Do those programs have on screen displays of FPS, Fan speed etc???


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> the GPU throttles after 80 degrees for me.
> 
> I OCed the Boost to 1078 mhz and in games if I exceed 80 degrees (with stock fan settings) the GPU throttles back to 1053.
> 
> However i have a custom fan setting which I never see anything over 75%, I never have any kind of throttling.


Did you up the temp and power limit?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do those programs have on screen displays of FPS, Fan speed etc???


Yeah buddy they do. Welcome to the club


----------



## criminal

Does this look about right for my setup?


----------



## far327

Hi all

I have an Ultra 1000watt X3 PSU. Since installing the Titan my PC will completely turn off at random while playing games. It's as if someone cut power to my house, that is how abrupt it is.(that was just an example, I actually don't loose power in my house.) I have tried running my CPU at stock settings and the random shutdowns continue. I noticed that they are more frequent when I turn up the fan speed on the Titan.

Has anyone else had these issues? Am I not getting clean power to the card, or is it known that some Titans are bad?
I have two Titans, so i'm going to test each one. I'm hoping its just that one of them is bad. I have 3 days left to RMA it.

Thanks


----------



## d33r

My titan is sitting at a fedex sort facility, can i go pick it up? It says it will be delivered monday and i dont want to wait that long cause this is my weekend off of work









is a fedex sort facility different than a normal fedex facility?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Since when was any of the Futuremark suites a minority? I jest, but hex cores dominate the futuremark scores because of memory bandwidth and raw processing power (physics and combined).


I've personally never been a fan of the Futuremark benchmarks. They have no basis in reality and running real games. I prefer benchmarks of games you would actually play to see how the real effect of your equipment would be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Now that my stock Titan testing is complete I'll be fixing that soon Vega...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Memory will only go slightly over 3225mhz stable here too. 3700mhz can be ran in valley without artifacts but other games and benchmarks show true limit. I keep it at 3200mhz everyday now with the current custom bios Im using. Core OC great though!


I've noticed my memory can get to 3700+ even in Surround in Valley but I have to drop it all the way down to 3360 to be stable in BF3 surround with all settings maxed. The memory definitely cannot overclock as high as my 680 classifieds memory that I could send more voltage too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> This guy beats your score in Valley
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=24014941&postcount=784
> 
> He also has a 3770k that can do well over 6ghz which he could use.
> 
> The Heaven and Valley benches are all about high CPU clock speed not number of cores.


5.625ghz! Doh.







Ya, once you bring LN2 into the equation that pretty much has its own "category" as those are just temporary runs. For 24/7 gaming system, 140 will be hard to beat unless new drivers come out or something.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Did you up the temp and power limit?


yeah I did

Power Limit 104

Temp Limit 90.

Both are linked.

My ASIC is also 77.3% if it helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Yeah buddy they do. Welcome to the club


Thanks mate. We should play BF3 sometime with our 3D and Titan powered setups


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> My titan is sitting at a fedex sort facility, can i go pick it up? It says it will be delivered monday and i dont want to wait that long cause this is my weekend off of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a fedex sort facility different than a normal fedex facility?


Try calling the local FedEx facility that it is being held at and reference the Tracking Number. They should be able to let you pick it up.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> Try calling the local FedEx facility that it is being held at and reference the Tracking Number. They should be able to let you pick it up.


I hope he can but I dont think he can.

It is in the sort facility. They usually don't let pick ups there but who knows.


----------



## victini91

Sorry, guys. Titan GPU is just too expensive for me. Costs RM 5,500 here (about 1,680 dollars). Looks like I have to wait for a bit.


----------



## glakr

Ok, here is my feeble attempt at OC with Heaven and Valley. Seems to be about what everybody else is seeing. If there are any issues from these scores/precision graphs would be happy to know about them







3770k running at stock. Haven't hit that OC yet.

Did heaven first and got to +120 GPU, +45 Memory temps never went above 75c. Valley ran at same OC.

In Heaven, GPU seemed to jump between 1175, 1188, and 1201 with most of the time spent at 1188
In Valley same except is did drop down to 1162 a few times that I noticed and spent most time at 1175.

GPU voltage oscillated with the clock from 1.175, 1.162 and even a little at 1.15

_Edit_
Oh yeah, my memory did not seem to want to OC much at all. Screen would go black and sometimes the bench would come back up or not. Is there anything I can do for that? Does it really matter? I am not worried about ultimate bench scores. Just want a nice stable fast gaming card. Working on a 1600p monitor right now which should really be able to push this titan like it should be.

Heaven -


Valley -


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have an Ultra 1000watt X3 PSU. Since installing the Titan my PC will completely turn off at random while playing games. It's as if someone cut power to my house, that is how abrupt it is.(that was just an example, I actually don't loose power in my house.) I have tried running my CPU at stock settings and the random shutdowns continue. I noticed that they are more frequent when I turn up the fan speed on the Titan.
> 
> Has anyone else had these issues? Am I not getting clean power to the card, or is it known that some Titans are bad?
> I have two Titans, so i'm going to test each one. I'm hoping its just that one of them is bad. I have 3 days left to RMA it.
> 
> Thanks


Insufficient power and-or dirty power (very likely); power connector(s) needs reseated due to a compromised connection; electrical short caused by a backplate or contact with an electrically conductive material; and-or defective card seem possible. I haven't had issues with the TITAN like that and my only problem was pushing to a high unstable overclock, which just causes the driver to reset and upsets the 3D applications it was running.


----------



## far327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> Insufficient power and-or dirty power (very likely); power connector(s) needs reseated due to a compromised connection; electrical short caused by a backplate or contact with an electrically conductive material; and-or defective card seem possible. I haven't had issues with the TITAN like that and my only problem was pushing to a high unstable overclock, which just causes the driver to reset and upsets the 3D applications it was running.


I'm opting for dirty power right now. I'm not certain of the quality of Ultra's power supplies. I'll be picking up a new Corsair powers supply today. I'll report back on the verdict.

Thank you for all your suggestions.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> My titan is sitting at a fedex sort facility, can i go pick it up? It says it will be delivered monday and i dont want to wait that long cause this is my weekend off of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a fedex sort facility different than a normal fedex facility?


The sort facility is just a big warehouse where they are sorted and put on trucks. They will not let you pick it from there until after they have tried to deliver it at least once. If the shipper however called Fedex and ask from them to hold it at a fedex location you could. Unless they changed their policy about pick up. You could just call and see.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> I'm opting for dirty power right now. I'm not certain of the quality of Ultra's power supplies. I'll be picking up a new Corsair powers supply today. I'll report back on the verdict.
> 
> Thank you for all your suggestions.


ULTRA PSU's tend to be a very mixed bag and mostly recommend to steer clear of them.


----------



## MKHunt

Well, I just opened my EK water block after seeing this. I was going to hold out for the Aquacomputer block but I'd have to add a second pump for those in series, even with my MCP-35X.










Sad day.


----------



## Bilco

There a repository for Titan Bios'? Looking for a modest one that would get me ~1100-1200 with water cooling.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> There a repository for Titan Bios'? Looking for a modest one that would get me ~1100-1200 with water cooling.


Please see page 590, post 5896 for the bios called mine2 and for instructions, see post 5769, page 577. Note, the memory in that bios is set to 3200mhz and the voltage is lower than most custom bios @ 1.162v. You can raise it to 1.2v with voltage tweak though.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have an Ultra 1000watt X3 PSU. Since installing the Titan my PC will completely turn off at random while playing games. It's as if someone cut power to my house, that is how abrupt it is.(that was just an example, I actually don't loose power in my house.) I have tried running my CPU at stock settings and the random shutdowns continue. I noticed that they are more frequent when I turn up the fan speed on the Titan.
> 
> Has anyone else had these issues? Am I not getting clean power to the card, or is it known that some Titans are bad?
> I have two Titans, so i'm going to test each one. I'm hoping its just that one of them is bad. I have 3 days left to RMA it.
> 
> Thanks


Its your PSU 100% i used to have Ultra x3 1600w and did that too me i switched to Corsair 1200AX and it fixed all the problems no more reboots.

Just get a new high quality PSU.
Don't RMA, your cards are fine trust me


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've personally never been a fan of the Futuremark benchmarks. They have no basis in reality and running real games. I prefer benchmarks of games you would actually play to see how the real effect of your equipment would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed my memory can get to 3700+ even in Surround in Valley but I have to drop it all the way down to 3360 to be stable in BF3 surround with all settings maxed. The memory definitely cannot overclock as high as my 680 classifieds memory that I could send more voltage too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.625ghz! Doh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, once you bring LN2 into the equation that pretty much has its own "category" as those are just temporary runs. For 24/7 gaming system, 140 will be hard to beat unless new drivers come out or something.


He is not using LN2, having said that some of his cooling solutions are quite exotic.

I think on this occasion he was just giving a pair of Titans on air a go on all the common benches.

I also think you said no one had beat your 140fps, I just showed you someone who had.


----------



## far327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Its your PSU 100% i used to have Ultra x3 1600w and did that too me i switched to Corsair 1200AX and it fixed all the problems no more reboots.
> 
> Just get a new high quality PSU.
> Don't RMA, your cards are fine trust me


AWESOME!!! Thanks for post that info! That is the PSU I'm lookng at getting as well









Can't wait to be crash free with two Titans!! FINALLY!!


----------



## cornkracker

Joined the club!

Am i the only one whos bought just one to play at 1080p ?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have an Ultra 1000watt X3 PSU. Since installing the Titan my PC will completely turn off at random while playing games. It's as if someone cut power to my house, that is how abrupt it is.(that was just an example, I actually don't loose power in my house.) I have tried running my CPU at stock settings and the random shutdowns continue. I noticed that they are more frequent when I turn up the fan speed on the Titan.
> 
> Has anyone else had these issues? Am I not getting clean power to the card, or is it known that some Titans are bad?
> I have two Titans, so i'm going to test each one. I'm hoping its just that one of them is bad. I have 3 days left to RMA it.
> 
> Thanks


I used to have that same power supply, same problem when I went to R3E and 6 core and dual vid cards, I thru it in the trash, they just aren't made well IMHO.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoggy*
> 
> The block uses M3 threads but why do you want to use a passive backplate? That is so 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will offer an active backplate for the Titan block very soon. So far I have only some renderings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another little smart thing is also waiting around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many possibilities but when should we produce all that stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already played with some different things from time to time but quite often we were not happy with the quality how it came out in the end or we had doubts if that would sell well.


Shoggy posted this in another thread... ugh... can never get my waterblock cause new awesome stuff keeps coming out.


----------



## far327

I probably won't throw it away, it did fine with my both of my gtx580 cards. Never had an issue. It's something to do with how Titan is constantly changing the power draw during load I think. Titan seems overly intelligent for it's own good. Like a spoiled know-it -all brat kid you just want slap silly so they listen! WHY DON'T YOU LISTEN TO ME TITAN!!!

IDK... But I am hopeful with the Corsair AX 1200watt. The whole DSP system sounds like it will compliment the Titan's mouthiness! LOL


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornkracker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joined the club!
> 
> Am i the only one whos bought just one to play at 1080p ?


I am in the same situation at the moment, i sold my 1440p monitor in order to do 3-way 1080p in a few weeks, because i can get the other 2 monitors for free, i LOVE free stuff!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> This guy beats your score in Valley
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=24014941&postcount=784
> 
> He also has a 3770k that can do well over 6ghz which he could use.
> 
> The Heaven and Valley benches are all about high CPU clock speed not number of cores.


High cpu clock makes very little difference, running valley last night at the same gpu speed & going from 5Ghz to 6Ghz on the 3770k gave me an extra 16 points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've personally never been a fan of the Futuremark benchmarks. They have no basis in reality and running real games. I prefer benchmarks of games you would actually play to see how the real effect of your equipment would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed my memory can get to 3700+ even in Surround in Valley but I have to drop it all the way down to 3360 to be stable in BF3 surround with all settings maxed. The memory definitely cannot overclock as high as my 680 classifieds memory that I could send more voltage too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.625ghz! Doh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, once you bring LN2 into the equation that pretty much has its own "category" as those are just temporary runs. For 24/7 gaming system, 140 will be hard to beat unless new drivers come out or something.


He's phase cooling, it can be used 24/7. Didn't you have a single stage? My SS is a bit on the weak side for ivy, thought you had a good one though. Or was it a water chiller?


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, it is chilled liquid from phase change, but I haven't hooked up that portion of the loop yet. Still debating on condensation prevention measures. Really, the system works really well ambient so far and the phase change loop would just be for bench-marking. Titan's are already maxed out, chilled liquid will only help the CPU really. Running a 1500-watt phase change cooler for 24/7 gaming is a bit silly for 5% more performance IMO.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, it is chilled liquid from phase change, but I haven't hooked up that portion of the loop yet. Still debating on condensation prevention measures. Really, the system works really well ambient so far and the phase change loop would just be for bench-marking. Titan's are already maxed out, chilled liquid will only help the CPU really. Running a 1500-watt phase change cooler for 24/7 gaming is a bit silly for 5% more performance IMO.


I had no idea it was that strong, 1500w is a monster. I don't pay the power bill here & don't use enough to really make a dent, but I think the boss would say something about that running all day.


----------



## d33r

I dont get my Titan until monday







, does nvidia have drivers on their website for the card? I want to just try normal drivers first before i try modded bios drivers that everyone is talking about here..


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I dont get my Titan until monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , does nvidia have drivers on their website for the card? I want to just try normal drivers first before i try modded bios drivers that everyone is talking about here..


A modded bios has nothing to do with the drivers we can't touch the drivers they are closed source.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I dont get my Titan until monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , does nvidia have drivers on their website for the card? I want to just try normal drivers first before i try modded bios drivers that everyone is talking about here..


Latest Nvidia whql drivers on their site are good.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornkracker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joined the club!
> 
> Am i the only one whos bought just one to play at 1080p ?


Congrats.

Bought one for 1200P now. I am deciding what monitor configuration I want to go with later this year.


----------



## maarten12100

I'm thinking 3 way wqhd 27 inch would be a nice stepup from this crappy 1080p


----------



## d33r

I think im going to buy a dell ultrasharp 30in 2560x1600 monitor later this year


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I think im going to buy a dell ultrasharp 30in 2560x1600 monitor later this year


That is what I really want!


----------



## CaliLife17

I'm deciding still between the new dell 30in 2560x1600 or a 120hz monitor. My brother has a lightbost 120 and I really liked it so I can't make up my mind.

I'm going to upgrade later this year when ivy-e comes out. By then I will have a corsair 900d and will then put everything under water once I get ivy-e.

But I can't complain for now with 2 titans on air. Still best cards I have ever had.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> Shoggy posted this in another thread... ugh... can never get my waterblock cause new awesome stuff keeps coming out.


I think ram clocking problems are heat related, active cooling on all the ram chips would be awesome, I would/will change blocks for it no question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> I think im going to buy a dell ultrasharp 30in 2560x1600 monitor later this year


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is what I really want!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I'm deciding still between the new dell 30in 2560x1600 or a 120hz monitor. My brother has a lightbost 120 and I really liked it so I can't make up my mind.


Only had it for 24 hours but I would take this 30" U3014 over any smaller 120hz TN panel no question. It's excellent.


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I'm deciding still between the new dell 30in 2560x1600 or a 120hz monitor. My brother has a lightbost 120 and I really liked it so I can't make up my mind.
> 
> I'm going to upgrade later this year when ivy-e comes out. By then I will have a corsair 900d and will then put everything under water once I get ivy-e.
> 
> But I can't complain for now with 2 titans on air. Still best cards I have ever had.


I recommend higher resolution over 120 Hz. Especially with the Titan.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I'm thinking 3 way wqhd 27 inch would be a nice stepup from this crappy 1080p


I am in the middle of trying to find someone to buy both my 23" 1080P monitors and old GTX 465 for 250 on my facebook...

I wanna pick up a set of 3 asus IPS panels...


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I am in the middle of trying to find someone to buy both my 23" 1080P monitors and old GTX 465 for 250 on my facebook...
> 
> I wanna pick up a set of 3 asus IPS panels...


Which asus IPS panels though?



Two panels in this photo are asus and ips. IMO it just goes to show that even the lowly ML239H can resemble the PB278Q with proper calibration, though the black levels are not as good.


----------



## Menthol

I installed the blocks on mine and got them installed, would like to get a little more mhz out of them but they sure are a sweet card as is.


----------



## DonPablo83

Noob question here for anyone knowledgeable regarding clock speeds. I understand that boosted core clock speeds improve fps, what effect does boosted memory clock speeds have in games? Thx in advance.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Noob question here for anyone knowledgeable regarding clock speeds. I understand that boosted core clock speeds improve fps, what effect does boosted memory clock speeds have in games? Thx in advance.


It gives the card more bandwidth which will result in higher fps.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> It gives the card more bandwidth which will result in higher fps.


ah! thx for that.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> It gives the card more bandwidth which will result in higher fps.


so in the case of 7680x1600 screen res, memory clock is pretty important, no?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> so in the case of 7680x1600 screen res, memory clock is pretty important, no?


Stock is fine but an oc wouldn't hurt. I don't have the resolution or cards that like to clock well on the memory to test. Vega and Eric do though.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Which asus IPS panels though?
> 
> 
> 
> Two panels in this photo are asus and ips. IMO it just goes to show that even the lowly ML239H can resemble the PB278Q with proper calibration, though the black levels are not as good.


I really don't care about the IPS, I just need DVI and Displayport since I only have the one Titan, and my HDMI will be reserved for my 3D TV.

I could just buy one of them and deal with attempting to get the colors close, but I have never calibrated a screen before. I just can't stand when the panels are of slightly different sizes and colors, but trying to game wtih two monitors... doesn't really work for me.

Unless it's possible to simply get an adapter, then I can buy a matching syncmaster, albeit for only 30 less than the asus one I was drooling on.


----------



## MKHunt

Know that feel. It's why I spent a few hours one day matching the primary color channels and the whites. Its also why I can't do surround. The bezels kill it. Sadly the blues I could not get perfect so I have to be very careful to not have OCN open on both screens. Displayport seems to wake up a lot faster than DVI, too.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Know that feel. It's why I spent a few hours one day matching the primary color channels and the whites. Its also why I can't do surround. The bezels kill it. Sadly the blues I could not get perfect so I have to be very careful to not have OCN open on both screens. Displayport seems to wake up a lot faster than DVI, too.


Well, I am not too bothered by the bezels, in the case of eve online what I did was recenter the display on the left side, then use the right monitor to house all of the various menus and data I wanted up at all times.

It worked great, but I cant really use that setup to play other games properly.

You can get away with a passive displayport to DVI cable for 1920x1080 right? I know it wont handle 3D, but my monitors aren't 3D anyways.


----------



## mbreslin

I would grab 2 20" for PLP so fast if graphics cards supported it in games. Otherwise I will be sticking with a single 30" until the sun burns out. The more I use this monitor the happier I am. I will only change it if it dies or when 4k monitors hit mainstream.


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> ULTRA PSU's tend to be a very mixed bag and mostly recommend to steer clear of them.


I would agree with the exception of the X3 1600W.
However its efficiency is quite poor compared to new supplies.
The regulation and power quality is quite good.
The cables are the leading cause of issues with this supply.

TBH I would replace it with either AX1200i, AX1200, Seasonic 1200W, Antec HCP 1200W etc.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My AX1200 has been flawless. As was my AX850. And my HX750 (love my Corsair PSU's even if they are just rebrands)...


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> I would agree with the exception of the X3 1600W.
> However its efficiency is quite poor compared to new supplies.
> The regulation and power quality is quite good.
> The cables are the leading cause of issues with this supply.
> 
> TBH I would replace it with either AX1200i, AX1200, Seasonic 1200W, Antec HCP 1200W etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My AX1200 has been flawless. As was my AX850. And my HX750 (love my Corsair PSU's even if they are just rebrands)...


These are the only PSU I ever recommend. I just picked up an ax1200i as my 750 would be cutting it close with 2x titans


----------



## Aluc13

I like the Corsair brand of PSU. They are quality. I have had mine for 2 years now

Oh, I have another question. If I run SLI with a Titan what's the best PSU to run with is 850w enough?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

850 should be fine. I ran two 580 Lightnings off an AX850 a while back and they were power hogs...


----------



## TechSilver13

I could pull 1100 watts with two 680 lightnings overclocked to the max and my 2600k at 5.2ghz. 1200 watts is what you want if you are an extreme overclocker


----------



## MKHunt

580 lightning has about the same 260Wish power draw that Titan can manage. Also, running my titans off an AX850.

.... though I've never seen them go beyond 97% power utilization.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 580 lightning has about the same 260Wish power draw that Titan can manage. Also, running my titans off an AX850.
> 
> .... though I've never seen them go beyond 97% power utilization.


Yeah, but once you start overclocking & increasing voltage on that 580, power draw goes up a lot. Titan is more restricted, so without hardmods for voltage the power should still be pretty good


----------



## Zaxis01

Is anyone else experiencing random driver crashing during gaming with overclocked titan?

I could be playing a graphically intensive game like BF3 for about an hour or two and decide to play l4d2 for a little bit and about 30 mins into gaming it would randomly crash.

With those same overclocks i could run 3dmark 11, Unigine Heaven 4.0 and 3dmark benchmarks no problem.

But for some reason i get these abrupt crashes during a light gaming session.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayvo*
> 
> I recommend higher resolution over 120 Hz. Especially with the Titan.


why not have your cake, and eat it too ? 27" 1440 ips capable of at least 100 fps / 100mhz


----------



## jayvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> why not have your cake, and eat it too ? 27" 1440 ips capable of at least 100 fps / 100mhz


Ha....didn't even know they had a monitor like that. Now I want one


----------



## Kipsta77

Abseloutly PUMPED to be getting a titan this week! Ill be getting an Asus one instead of EVGA since there is no stock for them.

I'm really impressed with the card from what I've seen and read. I don't plan on OCing just yet, can anyone tell me normal temps for the card?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing random driver crashing during gaming with overclocked titan?
> 
> I could be playing a graphically intensive game like BF3 for about an hour or two and decide to play l4d2 for a little bit and about 30 mins into gaming it would randomly crash.
> 
> With those same overclocks i could run 3dmark 11, Unigine Heaven 4.0 and 3dmark benchmarks no problem.
> 
> But for some reason i get these abrupt crashes during a light gaming session.


For some reason, certain games crash with overclocks easier than others.

I can run up to an extra 400mhz in memory in Valley but I can't go over 100mhz in Skyrim.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing random driver crashing during gaming with overclocked titan?
> 
> I could be playing a graphically intensive game like BF3 for about an hour or two and decide to play l4d2 for a little bit and about 30 mins into gaming it would randomly crash.
> 
> With those same overclocks i could run 3dmark 11, Unigine Heaven 4.0 and 3dmark benchmarks no problem.
> 
> But for some reason i get these abrupt crashes during a light gaming session.


Just means your overclock is too high. Games react very differently between them all on core and memory frequencies. What is stable in Crysis 3 may not be in BF3, and vice-versa. Really makes overclocking annoying as it brings your core and mem frequencies down to the lowest denominator, even though 90% of your games could run with higher.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

I haven't played one game that I need a OC for. Everything is maxed out to the tilt!

Going to try three Titans this week for a lil while. I know it's overkill, but I better get the feeling before my wife puts it in her Rig.


----------



## N0RVE

Guys, is a 115% power target (300W) safe for the Titans? Been running this for a week or so but I'm not sure if that value is within safety margins


----------



## d33r

Iv been researching 30inch lcds , dell ultrasharp U3011 or the HP ZR30 30in....peaple are saying conflicting things about them... Which one is the better monitor? i think im going to get one in a few months after i let my bank account recover from spending on a Titan...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Iv been researching 30inch lcds , dell ultrasharp U3011 or the HP ZR30 30in....peaple are saying conflicting things about them... Which one is the better monitor? i think im going to get one in a few months after i let my bank account recover from spending on a Titan...


Wait for the dell u3014 it will have led backlight.
Those other 2 have CCFL backlight which not only uses more power than led it also gives a less clear image and has a higher chance of breaking.


----------



## Bilco

So I was getting some finicky performance in planetside 2 last night. The game seems to run fine at first but after a while my fps wouldn't go above 30-40ish and I was getting these results in MSI afterburner:

What you are seeing near the end of the graph is me closing out of the game, setting the power target to 106% then reopening the game.

I'm not sure to attribute this to planetside2's crappy coding or if the issue sits on Titan's side. But just looking at the graph makes me think something is up with the card and I am experiencing some of this throttleing. Going to mess around in another performance demanding game later on today. Any ideas in the mean time?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> So I was getting some finicky performance in planetside 2 last night. The game seems to run fine at first but after a while my fps wouldn't go above 30-40ish and I was getting these results in MSI afterburner:
> 
> What you are seeing near the end of the graph is me closing out of the game, setting the power target to 106% then reopening the game.
> 
> I'm not sure to attribute this *to planetside2's crappy coding* or if the issue sits on Titan's side. But just looking at the graph makes me think something is up with the card and I am experiencing some of this throttleing. Going to mess around in another performance demanding game later on today. Any ideas in the mean time?


9000% this. My 590 OC'ed to 850MHz would dip to 13-14fps at night in PS2 or whenever it felt like it really. GPU usage would drop to 20-47% and stay there. My titans do the same. PS2 is incredibly cpu-bound as well.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Iv been researching 30inch lcds , dell ultrasharp U3011 or the HP ZR30 30in....peaple are saying conflicting things about them... Which one is the better monitor? i think im going to get one in a few months after i let my bank account recover from spending on a Titan...


I don't know which is better but I have been using a Dell 3008wfp for several years I would never go back to smaller display for daily use. It does get warm and uses a lot of power but display is fantastic


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Nvidia ref bios which actually is Naennon's bios with minor modifications.
> But I should refrain from saying that it is even though they match 100% if you adjust the voltage and the boost and the power limit...


you are still wrong
my bios is not in any way a nvidia ref bios
it was taken from nvidia ref bios and took some MAJOR changes


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you are still wrong
> my bios is not in any way a nvidia ref bios
> it was taken from nvidia ref bios and took some MAJOR changes


Your statement contradicts itself...
You say it not in any way a nvidia ref bios then you say you took the nvidia ref bios
I've posted the steps, haven't I, to make yours and nvidia ref the same well it are about 5 of them
Also we've had report of ppl no longer throttling with an unmodified Nvidia bios


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My AX1200 has been flawless. As was my AX850. And my HX750 (love my Corsair PSU's even if they are just rebrands)...


Yep, flextronics hit it out the park with the AX1200


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Your statement contradicts itself...
> You say it not in any way a nvidia ref bios then you say you took the nvidia ref bios
> I've posted the steps, haven't I, to make yours and nvidia ref the same well it are about 5 of them
> Also we've had report of ppl no longer throttling with an unmodified Nvidia bios


ok just for you:

pcie spec is:
75w from slot
75w from 6 pin
150w from 8 pin
must be 300watts if i'm right

boost 2.0 and its throttle features start here
lets say nvidia has setup these values inside the bios and boost 2.0 starts to throttle each line per 10%
means 7,5w, 7,5w and 15w all together 30 watts

here is where my bios starts working
my bios has around
150w pcie
150w 6pin
300w 8pin
must be 600watts if i'm right

boost 2.0 and its throttle features start here
lets say we have setup alternate values inside the bios and boost 2.0 starts to throttle each line per 10%
means 7,5w, 7,5w and 15w all together 30 watts but it ist still OVER 75,75,150

you can test it by youself using an ammeter (my bios takes 35watts more)

nvidia ref bios will ALWAYS keep power below 265 watts
no matter what you enter @ 100% or 105% or 4000% - even if you enter 700watts and 200% powerlimit
the card will not exceed 265watts - NEVER - it is a hardlimit

my bios bypasses this 265w wall - but it will always keep power below 299 watts of course - you know why - you cannot pull more power than your hardware can deliver

that is a M AJOR change to that bios and not doable with simple KBT editing
so stop calling my bios a minor change from ref bios blabla
i told you that before - this bios cannot throttle power related but it will do - engine and workload related (try furmark or tessmark)
and every stock bios modified to whatever you want powerlimit WILL throttle

and to all of you using this bios: it will use maximum power of 300 watts - keep that in mind while overclocking


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ok just for you:
> 
> pcie spec is:
> 75w from slot
> 75w from 6 pin
> 150w from 8 pin
> must be 300watts if i'm right
> 
> boost 2.0 and its throttle features start here
> lets say nvidia has setup these values inside the bios and boost 2.0 starts to throttle each line per 10%
> means 7,5w, 7,5w and 15w all together 30 watts
> 
> here is where my bios starts working
> my bios has around
> 150w pcie
> 150w 6pin
> 150w 8pin
> must be 600watts if i'm right
> 
> boost 2.0 and its throttle features start here
> lets say we have setup alternate values inside the bios and boost 2.0 starts to throttle each line per 10%
> means 7,5w, 7,5w and 15w all together 30 watts but it ist still OVER 75,75,150
> 
> you can test it by youself using an ammeter
> 
> nvidia ref bios will ALWAYS keep power below 265 watts
> no matter what you enter @ 100% or 105% or 4000% - even if you enter 700watts and 200% powerlimit
> the card will not exceed 265watts - NEVER - it is a hardlimit
> 
> my bios bypasses this 265w wall - but it will always keep power below 299 watts of course - you know why - you cannt pull more power than your hardware can deliver
> 
> that is a M AJOR change to that bios and not doable with simple KBT editing
> so stop calling my bios a minor change from ref bios blabla
> i told you that before - this bios cannot throttle power related but i will and do - engine and workload related (try furmark or tessmark)
> and every stock bios modified to whatever you want powerlimit WILL throttle
> 
> and to all of you using this bios: it will use maximum power of 300 watts - keep that in mind while overclocking


Doesn't change a thing to the fact that 5 changes which can all be achieved with the KBE will make a nvidia ref bios a 100% match with yours.
No need to go hating around without reason I'm just saying.

At your 300W statement those are the design specs and since the vrm's won't need more you won't consume more but you can pull more of those lines you could actually pull anything untill the resistance gets so high they melt (which is about 15A)


----------



## Masta Squidge

How are you doubling the maximum wattage through a PCI-E slot if all you are changing is the card's bios?

Shouldn't this cause untold troubles for the motherboard? Please enlighten me on how you are managing to safely and easily DOUBLE a set specification here to get those 150w numbers? Clearly you can't actually be running that through there, so where are those numbers coming from?


----------



## Naennon

ok you don't get it or me
useless to speak on with you









try to figure out what the difference between your clicki clicki KBT bios and my bios is


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> How are you doubling the maximum wattage through a PCI-E slot if all you are changing is the card's bios?
> 
> Shouldn't this cause untold troubles for the motherboard? Please enlighten me on how you are managing to safely and easily DOUBLE a set specification here to get those 150w numbers? Clearly you can't actually be running that through there, so where are those numbers coming from?


nobody knows that numbers exactly but that are the changes made to that bios and these values are examples - noone ever will take 150w from pcieslot


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> nobody knows that numbers exactly but that are the changes made to that bios and these values are examples - noone ever will take 150w from pcieslot


Yeah, obviously. But people do indeed know those numbers, they are listed in the specifications for the slot.

I could see being able to go over those "maximums" somewhat, but much more and you are looking at some serious damage. So what i am wondering is, did you set the card to have a maximum draw of 150w from those? That would be dangerous as hell, and stupid. So where are those numbers coming from, or are you just pulling things out of your butt?

And for that matter, 150x3 is 450, not 600... so where did the 600 come from? lol


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Iv been researching 30inch lcds , dell ultrasharp U3011 or the HP ZR30 30in....peaple are saying conflicting things about them... Which one is the better monitor? i think im going to get one in a few months after i let my bank account recover from spending on a Titan...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Wait for the dell u3014 it will have led backlight.
> Those other 2 have CCFL backlight which not only uses more power than led it also gives a less clear image and has a higher chance of breaking.


No need to wait, he is in USA and U3014 is out now. Everything you said is true and the 3014 is great but I imagine the biggest issue is the ~500$ price difference. I used a 3011 for a couple years it's a great monitor.

Regarding the bios thing you're still angry and saying your bios is the same why? He didn't even make the bios why be angry towards him? We appreciate what you've done and what you tried to do isn't that enough? Something *is* different from yours, period.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Also we've had report of ppl no longer throttling with an unmodified Nvidia bios


I don't throttle with Naennen's bios.

I downloaded the Nvidia version and do throttle.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Yeah, obviously. But people do indeed know those numbers, they are listed in the specifications for the slot.
> 
> I could see being able to go over those "maximums" somewhat, but much more and you are looking at some serious damage. So what i am wondering is, did you set the card to have a maximum draw of 150w from those? That would be dangerous as hell, and stupid. So where are those numbers coming from, or are you just pulling things out of your butt?
> 
> And for that matter, 150x3 is 450, not 600... so where did the 600 come from? lol


fixed it








thats just an example how it works - just doubled all values for better understanding
those numbers are not "or are you just pulling things out of your butt?"

i said it pages before and here again: i did not made the changes in person, some german coding guys and oc-freaks made this possible
and everyone using this must have the insight of pcie specs and what those limits are for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't throttle with Naennen's bios.
> 
> I downloaded the Nvidia version and do throttle.


i know


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats just an example how it works - just doubled all values for better understanding
> those numbers are not "or are you just pulling things out of your butt?"
> 
> i said it pages before and here again: i did not made the changes in person, some german coding guys and oc-freaks made this possible
> and everyone using this must have the insight of pcie specs and what those limits are for
> i know


That is just because of the adjusted powerlimit still nothing that can't be fixed with KBE 1.25 the german one.


----------



## Naennon

which version of KBT are you using?


----------



## magnus333

I read a few hundred pages here but can't seem to find anything similar to what I'm experiencing.
I have a stable OC on 3 titans, however, when I let heaven4 run for 20m+ and come back I notice that two of them are only utilizing 50% gpu (precision) while the third reports 96% (however, all three have dropped from 85-90% power utilization to 60%). The clocks stay the same. I have ample power available.

The 50% gpu utilization will stick until the PC is hard reset. I'm using the ref nvidia bios with 1.175 p0 and p2 and 265/300 on power.
Any ideas?


----------



## carlhil2

The "Naennon" bios is magical, i used it, gave my card super powers, could bench like nothing before, but, for every day use, was too much, i adjusted said bios, have been using since, no issues, again, THANKS Naennon.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Check out my Titan vs 7970 comparison guys!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1377038/megatechpc-presents-sli-gtx-titan-vs-cf-r7970

I will be adding more content soon...


----------



## Hilpi234

So, after 3 weeks of testing, flashing,reading and gaming, i can now say, i've found a stable 24/7 Overclock ,[email protected],150v modified stock bios to reach 1,150v, no throttling. I also tried neannons bios it works pretty well, but the pcb gets much warmer, even on water.

[email protected],162(neannon) works well, in nearly every bench or game, Crysis3, TombRaider not a problem, except bioshock infinite. So i've tried overvolting the card. 0,012 voltage makes no difference in stability, also decreasing the voltage makes no difference. I can not even say, whats special about this game, but it hurts your gfxcard,
1 hour of gaming better than 2 hours of heaven.

But in the end, i have to say, i am pretty happy about it and thanks to you all


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I haven't played one game that I need a OC for. Everything is maxed out to the tilt!
> 
> Going to try three Titans this week for a lil while. I know it's overkill, but I better get the feeling before my wife puts it in her Rig.


Coming from someone with experience with 4 Titans, you absolutely will not notice any improvement on 1 monitor going from 2 to 3 or 3 to 4 titans. The review sites are on par with that result as well. There just isn't any noticeable gain at 1440p or 1600p going from 2 to 3 Titans in 99% of the games out there. Add a +100mhz OC on each GPU, and you're set with 2 Titans on ANY single monitor setup. 2 OC'd Titans is roughly equal to 3 680s when you factor in scaling, and 3 680s can handle anything you can throw at them in single monitor resolutions, assuming you don't hit the VRAM limit, which with the Titans you have no worries about for years to come.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Coming from someone with experience with 4 Titans, you absolutely will not notice any improvement on 1 monitor going from 2 to 3 or 3 to 4 titans. The review sites are on par with that result as well. There just isn't any noticeable gain at 1440p or 1600p going from 2 to 3 Titans in 99% of the games out there. Add a +100mhz OC on each GPU, and you're set with 2 Titans on ANY single monitor setup. 2 OC'd Titans is roughly equal to 3 680s when you factor in scaling, and 3 680s can handle anything you can throw at them in single monitor resolutions, assuming you don't hit the VRAM limit, which with the Titans you have no worries about for years to come.


I will not bow down to your logic and sense. I will not be deterred from tri-sli titans!


----------



## Kipsta77

Alright guys! It should arrive either tomorrow or Wednesday!!! I would have loved and EVGA titan, they don't have any in stock, they cannot order an asus one so I settled for a Gigabyte one. A titan is a titan.

Will post pics as soon as it arrives !!


----------



## missionAvs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Alright guys! It should arrive either tomorrow or Wednesday!!! I would have loved and EVGA titan, they don't have any in stock, they cannot order an asus one so I settled for a Gigabyte one. A titan is a titan.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as it arrives !!


Congrats man! I'm in the same boat as you, my EVGA SC Titan should be in on Tuesday or Wednesday!







It's been a long weekend







.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> So I was getting some finicky performance in planetside 2 last night. The game seems to run fine at first but after a while my fps wouldn't go above 30-40ish and I was getting these results in MSI afterburner:
> 
> What you are seeing near the end of the graph is me closing out of the game, setting the power target to 106% then reopening the game.
> 
> I'm not sure to attribute this to planetside2's crappy coding or if the issue sits on Titan's side. But just looking at the graph makes me think something is up with the card and I am experiencing some of this throttleing. Going to mess around in another performance demanding game later on today. Any ideas in the mean time?


Same thing would happen to me in Valley. It seemed to be related to pushing the card's TDP past its threshold. Now this is dependent on quality on the chip also. In my case one Titan was better than my other. This massive throttle (@30% use and get stuck there) would happen to my weaker Titan when in SLI and the stronger Titan would maintain its utilization.


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> Congrats man! I'm in the same boat as you, my EVGA SC Titan should be in on Tuesday or Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's christmas in April !


----------



## Jotole

Hi guys,

I'm new here, I have been reading this thread, but I have not dared to go so far. I hope I can help and learn a lot from all of you. I have 3 way GTX Titan, and am waiting for his blocks.

As soon as I would try to have these changes, to see if I can not rate reduction when I play, because all pontencia give me welcome. Set in a Surround 27 "Dell U2711 7680 x 1440p, and frankly I'm more than happy with them.

The rest of the team is a 3930K @ 4,9 / MSI Big Bang Xpower X79 / DDR3 @ 2400 CL9 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum / Raid 0 Corsair Force GT 250 GB for System and Raid 0 WD Gaming Black 1 Tb. Full RL

I leave you some pictures ....





Sorry for my English is not too good: (.

Regards


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotole*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here, I have been reading this thread, but I have not dared to go so far. I hope I can help and learn a lot from all of you. I have 3 way GTX Titan, and am waiting for his blocks.
> 
> As soon as I would try to have these changes, to see if I can not rate reduction when I play, because all pontencia give me welcome. Set in a Surround 27 "Dell U2711 7680 x 1440p, and frankly I'm more than happy with them.
> 
> The rest of the team is a 3930K @ 4,9 / MSI Big Bang Xpower X79 / DDR3 @ 2400 CL9 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum / Raid 0 Corsair Force GT 250 GB for System and Raid 0 WD Gaming Black 1 Tb. Full RL
> 
> I leave you some pictures ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English is not too good: (.
> 
> Regards


I can only hope that I can still find a reference Titan (to match the one I have) next year around bonus time...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotole*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here, I have been reading this thread, but I have not dared to go so far. I hope I can help and learn a lot from all of you. I have 3 way GTX Titan, and am waiting for his blocks.
> 
> As soon as I would try to have these changes, to see if I can not rate reduction when I play, because all pontencia give me welcome. Set in a Surround 27 "Dell U2711 7680 x 1440p, and frankly I'm more than happy with them.
> 
> The rest of the team is a 3930K @ 4,9 / MSI Big Bang Xpower X79 / DDR3 @ 2400 CL9 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum / Raid 0 Corsair Force GT 250 GB for System and Raid 0 WD Gaming Black 1 Tb. Full RL
> 
> I leave you some pictures ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English is not too good: (.
> 
> Regards


Welcome to the club and the site! That's an amazing setup you got there, can't wait to see the Titans under water! Btw, your English is a whole heck of a lot better than my Spanish.


----------



## RR09SS

Hey guys, I have already sent a PM to Naennon about this but i am looking for a version of the Naennon bios that leaves the voltages like this.



Reason I want this, is because I am tired of throttling, and the nvidia reference bios still throttles for me. I also would like to be able to adjust the voltage instead of being set to 1.212 or 1.187 etc. I cannot set it back in the kepler bios tweaker. When I set it to the lowest slider value it just says keep value. If anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotole*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here, I have been reading this thread, but I have not dared to go so far. I hope I can help and learn a lot from all of you. I have 3 way GTX Titan, and am waiting for his blocks.
> 
> As soon as I would try to have these changes, to see if I can not rate reduction when I play, because all pontencia give me welcome. Set in a Surround 27 "Dell U2711 7680 x 1440p, and frankly I'm more than happy with them.
> 
> The rest of the team is a 3930K @ 4,9 / MSI Big Bang Xpower X79 / DDR3 @ 2400 CL9 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum / Raid 0 Corsair Force GT 250 GB for System and Raid 0 WD Gaming Black 1 Tb. Full RL
> 
> I leave you some pictures ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English is not too good: (.
> 
> Regards


Welcome to OCN Jotole and awesome build!

Here is how you put your specs in our signature:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig#post_17255926

And join the surround club. You can get a lot of help with your setup there also.
http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/4380#post_19650023


----------



## capchaos

I would love a version like this also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Hey guys, I have already sent a PM to Naennon about this but i am looking for a version of the Naennon bios that leaves the voltages like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I want this, is because I am tired of throttling, and the nvidia reference bios still throttles for me. I also would like to be able to adjust the voltage instead of being set to 1.212 or 1.187 etc. I cannot set it back in the kepler bios tweaker. When I set it to the lowest slider value it just says keep value. If anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## CryptiK

Yes.


----------



## iARDAs

+90 Core Clock

gives me 1085 mhz of boost with no throttling due to lower than 80 degrees of temperature.

I am wondering weather to go higher or not.

I will try to achive 1100 mhz.


----------



## d3v0

Any new bios updates or anything besides the modded ones? little scared to mod my $1k card. I am noticing some pretty solid throttling on Bioshock infinite, I just want to lock it to run at 1176mhz, where it is rock solid stable. It runs pretty decent at 1200, but I dont even want to reach that high - performance is already nearly perfect in this game.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I haven't played one game that I need a OC for. Everything is maxed out to the tilt!
> 
> Going to try three Titans this week for a lil while. I know it's overkill, but I better get the feeling before my wife puts it in her Rig.


your wife is going to have a TITAN? Good god. No offense, but does she know that she's getting one heck of a beast in her rig (I could go on for hours with some sex jokes....)

I gave my gf a 7870 for her rig...even installed a couple of games. She's played like 2 minutes of Left 4 dead


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> your wife is going to have a TITAN? Good god. No offense, but does she know that she's getting one heck of a beast in her rig (I could go on for hours with some sex jokes....)
> 
> I gave my gf a 7870 for her rig...even installed a couple of games. She's played like 2 minutes of Left 4 dead


She still played way more than my Wife played in my PC.

BTW guys

would a 4.2 OC on a 3570k bottleneck a Titan @ 1110mhz?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> She still played way more than my Wife played in my PC.
> 
> BTW guys
> 
> would a 4.2 OC on a 3570k bottleneck a Titan @ 1110mhz?


are you playing at 60hz? If so, no.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are you playing at 60hz? If so, no.


120hz 1080p

Edit : I just upped the OC to 4.3

But can never be stable 4.4 unless I hit like 88 degrees even with a H100.

I believe I have the worse 3570k.



I am loving the stock fan of the Titan btw guys.

I set up a custom profile and hit 75-76 degrees in BF3.

77 degrees in 3Dmark11

Here is my latest 3Dmark11 score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6311770


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 120hz 1080p
> 
> Edit : I just upped the OC to 4.3
> 
> But can never be stable 4.4 unless I hit like 88 degrees even with a H100.
> 
> I believe I have the worse 3570k.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the stock fan of the Titan btw guys.
> 
> I set up a custom profile and hit 75-76 degrees in BF3.
> 
> 77 degrees in 3Dmark11
> 
> Here is my latest 3Dmark11 score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6311770


well seeing that you're titan running at 98% in a 64 player match shows that it's not CPU limited. I'd actually question the mounting of the H100 if you're hitting that high of a temp with your i5 (unless you're using some really high voltages) have you tried resetting your mount, maybe a new coat of TIM. I'd expect those temps if you were on the smaller sized models, ie the H60....but the H100 should be more than enough to cool you down. Now if you're constantly stuttering here and there and your GPU utilization is only in its 70's, then you may need to upgrade. But having an IVY bridge i5, there aren't THAT many upgrades left for you to do.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> well seeing that you're titan running at 98% in a 64 player match shows that it's not CPU limited. I'd actually question the mounting of the H100 if you're hitting that high of a temp with your i5 (unless you're using some really high voltages) have you tried resetting your mount, maybe a new coat of TIM. I'd expect those temps if you were on the smaller sized models, ie the H60....but the H100 should be more than enough to cool you down. Now if you're constantly stuttering here and there and your GPU utilization is only in its 70's, then you may need to upgrade. But having an IVY bridge i5, there aren't THAT many upgrades left for you to do.


It is not constant 94% though

I did see 85% on some occasions.

I will be upgrading my CPU and Motherboard in the summer. Hashwell preferably.

It seems Ivy - E is delayed.

Perhaps I might grab a 3960k but not sure.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It is not constant 94% though
> 
> *I did see 85% on some occasions.*
> 
> I will be upgrading my CPU and Motherboard in the summer. Hashwell preferably.
> 
> It seems Ivy - E is delayed.
> 
> Perhaps I might grab a 3960k but not sure.


oh, in that case yes. if you're not hitting your target 120hz and your GPU isn't being fully utilized, it's a CPU botteneck. I'm not sure you'll be able to get a full 120hz from battlefied 3's multiplayer in a 64 player match with these CPU's yet. I may be mistaken, that's way out of my league lol.

If you plan on upgrading your mobo/cpu soon, you might as well pump some more voltages through your CPU for the temporary higher clock speeds









EDIT: just saw that you said you may get a i7 3960k, (I assume you mean i7 3930k or 3960X) You will definitely eliminate any CPU bottleneck with that


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> oh, in that case yes. if you're not hitting your target 120hz and your GPU isn't being fully utilized, it's a CPU botteneck. I'm not sure you'll be able to get a full 120hz from battlefied 3's multiplayer in a 64 player match with these CPU's yet. I may be mistaken, that's way out of my league lol.
> 
> If you plan on upgrading your mobo/cpu soon, you might as well pump some more voltages through your CPU for the temporary higher clock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just saw that you said you may get a i7 3960k, (I assume you mean i7 3930k or 3960X) You will definitely eliminate any CPU bottleneck with that


I doubt a 3570k is bottlenecking a single titan. Also 85% seems to be a throttle (at least, that's what mine drop to when throttling).

I'm also not sure a single titan is 120Hz guaranteed in BF3 multiplayer. I highly highly doubt it's a cpu bottleneck, as I saw very similar performance with SLI disabled and a single Titan gaming on a PCIE 8x line. Keep in mind these games are settings maxed at *1440p.*


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> oh, in that case yes. if you're not hitting your target 120hz and your GPU isn't being fully utilized, it's a CPU botteneck. I'm not sure you'll be able to get a full 120hz from battlefied 3's multiplayer in a 64 player match with these CPU's yet. I may be mistaken, that's way out of my league lol.
> 
> If you plan on upgrading your mobo/cpu soon, you might as well pump some more voltages through your CPU for the temporary higher clock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just saw that you said you may get a i7 3960k, (I assume you mean i7 3930k or 3960X) You will definitely eliminate any CPU bottleneck with that


It depends on how threaded the game is. I read a lot about BF being thread friendly, so in this case you would be right. Other games which are not very thread friendly would benefit more from a good kick in the pants as far as the clock speed goes... 4.4ghz is really not that fast anymore. Most 3570k's can do that on stock volts.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> But can never be stable 4.4 unless I hit like 88 degrees even with a H100.
> 
> I believe I have the worse 3570k.


What's your vcore?

You haven't left the Vcore set to Auto, have you?


----------



## Bajawah

My 3770 is at 5Ghz at 60deg on a H100...


----------



## Pauliesss

Damn, I cant even use Naennon's original BIOS because it crashes to desktop for me after 15-20 sec in Valley. I really must have a bad piece or something...anyone can recommened a different BIOS I can try ?

Thanks in advanace.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> your wife is going to have a TITAN? Good god. No offense, but does she know that she's getting one heck of a beast in her rig (I could go on for hours with some sex jokes....)
> 
> I gave my gf a 7870 for her rig...even installed a couple of games. She's played like 2 minutes of Left 4 dead


I just came home for lunch & she's playing Tomb Raider on her PC, which has two Vanilla 670's, 3930, Gigabyte X79-UP4... She games a lot, loves Nascar, & action movies. Been married 13 years & three kids. 10, 9, & 6....

She'll be okay with the Titan.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Damn, I cant even use Naennon's original BIOS because it crashes to desktop for me after 15-20 sec in Valley. I really must have a bad piece or something...anyone can recommened a different BIOS I can try ?
> 
> Thanks in advanace.


Drop the boost max down from 1400 in KBT to your desired boost clock... eg.. 1202 for me. Then reflash, reinstall drivers and try again.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I just came home for lunch & she's playing Tomb Raider on her PC, which has two Vanilla 670's, 3930, Gigabyte X79-UP4... She games a lot, loves Nascar, & action movies. Been married 13 years & three kids. 10, 9, & 6....
> 
> She'll be okay with the Titan.


I wish i was your wife.............


----------



## Avonosac

It just got weird in here.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> It just got weird in here.


lol just playing. I just got my gf a large Wacom intuos 5, guess it's okay for me to ask for a Titan now too lol

EDIT: Can somebody show me their highest Tombraider Benchmark score with 314.22 and OC'd. If it could be in 1080p, Ultra (tressfx/fxaa) and just a single GPU. I'd like to see how it stands compared to my 670 please.
Thanks in advanced!

you don't even have to worry about giving me a screenshot, just tell me your minimum/max/average.


----------



## Skrillex

Thinking of upgrading to a TITAN as a long term investment.

What are the noise levels like when playing heavy duty games such as BF3, Crysis 3 etc etc?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex*
> 
> Thinking of upgrading to a TITAN as a long term investment.
> 
> What are the noise levels like when playing heavy duty games such as BF3, Crysis 3 etc etc?


Extremely low it also runs cool very cool


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> lol just playing. I just got my gf a large Wacom intuos 5, guess it's okay for me to ask for a Titan now too lol
> 
> EDIT: Can somebody show me their highest Tombraider Benchmark score with 314.22 and OC'd. If it could be in 1080p, Ultra (tressfx/fxaa) and just a single GPU. I'd like to see how it stands compared to my 670 please.
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> you don't even have to worry about giving me a screenshot, just tell me your minimum/max/average.


There you go, 1080p, TressFX, Ultra FXAA:


----------



## Pauliesss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Drop the boost max down from 1400 in KBT to your desired boost clock... eg.. 1202 for me. Then reflash, reinstall drivers and try again.


Hm, I tried that but it crashed again...guess I will have to got much lower than 1202.


----------



## Jotole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I can only hope that I can still find a reference Titan (to match the one I have) next year around bonus time...


That's for sure, you can always find one. : Thumb:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Welcome to the club and the site! That's an amazing setup you got there, can't wait to see the Titans under water! Btw, your English is a whole heck of a lot better than my Spanish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Welcome to OCN Jotole and awesome build!
> 
> Here is how you put your specs in our signature:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig#post_17255926
> 
> And join the surround club. You can get a lot of help with your setup there also.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/4380#post_19650023


Thank you very much for the welcome, I've seen the wire surround, insurance also will walk out there ............









In a few hours I will have the blocks. In the end I chose the Koolance, and also will change all of the fittings by Koolance. Whenever I get everything assembled, try to create a signature as yours ...... to watch it.

I have wanted to have the blocks and see how they behave under them my titans.

They think of them?





I have an EVGA SC siganture and two Gigabyte. The EVGA and Gigabyte rise until 1200 without crashing in 3Dmark 11. The third Titan, is more vague ..







. But really pisses me off frequency changes and cuts while working.: Mad:

I could get all three work in unison?

I hope to fix it soon.........









Regards


----------



## SAN-NAS

I can bench on most things at 1215mhz but anything over 1150mhz @ 1.162v require more and more volts. To me the extra 50mhz Ill never see while gaming so why run it at 1.212v...


----------



## CallsignVega

Here is the guy that works for NVIDIA applying the TIM to my 4th Titan right before his siezure:










And the result:










I've got to win a prize for the most free TIM! Who can beat this! I got a shovel out of the garage and filled up a bucket about half way.


----------



## MKHunt

I am ligitimately impressed that they managed to fit that much tim there!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Good lord that's pretty unacceptable! Neither of mine were anywhere near that bad.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Lol CallSignVega


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Here is the guy that works for NVIDIA applying the TIM to my 4th Titan right before his siezure:
> 
> And the result:
> 
> I've got to win a prize for the most free TIM! Who can beat this! I got a shovel out of the garage and filled up a bucket about half way.


Oh lord I lold so hard I think I woke everyone in my apartment complex...

On another note, whats up with these shenanigans?

Am I misunderstanding the way FAH works, or is my 465 destroying the titan here?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> There you go, 1080p, TressFX, Ultra FXAA:


Holy crap, that's incredible. Your Min is higher than my average (57) remarkable performance from a single GPU. Thanks!


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I am ligitimately impressed that they managed to fit that much tim there!


No kidding, that is just crazy! I think I know a way they could cut costs to bring under 1k lol


----------



## tonyjones

Hopefully I can get one of these when they come back in stock!!!


----------



## MKHunt

I've been running on one Titan because my other block doesn't come until tomorrow. It's a little difficult to notice a difference. This pleases me greatly.

Also, I am fond of tooling marks in delrin.



Lumia 920 camera, also not bad.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I thought with the evga titans you can overclock your monitor. How do i do this? thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

I was wondering, despite me and everyone on this thread paying twice the amount for the GK110, it should have been the GTX 680 at the $500 pricepoint? i mean, historically that was the case with the flagship cards with the biggest die size usually getting the *80 nomenclature. What gives for this round? Is it the full double-precision? More VRAM than what we ever know what to do with? just curious.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I thought with the evga titans you can overclock your monitor. How do i do this? thanks


from program files (x86), go from

EVGA Precison X -> Bundle -> EVGAPixelClockOC -> exe

That said, my Korean monitor cannot be OCed at all. I heard some Samsung monitors can be OCed a bit though.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> from program files (x86), go from
> 
> EVGA Precison X -> Bundle -> EVGAPixelClockOC -> exe
> 
> That said, my Korean monitor cannot be OCed at all. I heard some Samsung monitors can be OCed a bit though.


Just OCed my Samsung 970D and got 82mhz. Could have got 85 - 87 but thought ill bring it back a little. How come it still show 60fps in game with fraps?


----------



## mbreslin

My u3014 freaked out when I tried 75hz so I will be sticking with 60.


----------



## CryptiK

lol those TIM levels are ridiculous. How were you thermal pads placed? Mine looked like they were stuck on by someone with parkinsons, a couple were barely touching the damn chips. Really poor QC for any card let alone a 'flagship' card.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I've been running on one Titan because my other block doesn't come until tomorrow. It's a little difficult to notice a difference. This pleases me greatly.
> 
> Also, I am fond of tooling marks in delrin.
> 
> 
> 
> Lumia 920 camera, also not bad.


Wow man, that is an *AWSOME* card/block


----------



## gamingarena

After seeing Vegas TIM shots im wondering what is a good TIM to apply on my Titans is MX2 or MX4 better then the one Nvidia puts by default.
I have them both i might shave 1-2c if.

Any recommendation ?
Thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

OCed the Titan to 100 on core... im not into overvolting it too much really... and left memory alone.

Although, how much can i OC the memory on stock volt? It's a dicey proposition, because, there's uncooled mem chips on the BACK side. Why Nvidia just didn't go with double density chips i do not know...

Would have been 6 GB and no unprotected mem chips on back PCB. Is this the first time there's memory on the back side?


----------



## RR09SS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Hey guys, I have already sent a PM to Naennon about this but i am looking for a version of the Naennon bios that leaves the voltages like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I want this, is because I am tired of throttling, and the nvidia reference bios still throttles for me. I also would like to be able to adjust the voltage instead of being set to 1.212 or 1.187 etc. I cannot set it back in the kepler bios tweaker. When I set it to the lowest slider value it just says keep value. If anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it.


I still havent heard a thing back about this. Is there anyone that can make this happen?


----------



## CryptiK

Not sure how much luck you'll have in previous kepler bios speed was tied to voltage, drop voltage drop speed etc which is the premise of throttling - gets too hot or pulls to much power, drop voltage, speed follows. Mine dont throttle on water now so I never looked into it more with titan bios.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow man, that is an *AWSOME* card/block


Have your Titans arrived yet?


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> I still havent heard a thing back about this. Is there anyone that can make this happen?


Yeap but not now becouse i'm not in home (will be back in next 2 hours). After that change P0 voltage will be dynamic so there is big chance it will start throttle again (thats why dynamic p0 voltage version wasnt released by Naennon in first place...).

Edit : And hexedited as promised - Naennon bios with default p00/02 lines.

121gb115-p0&2.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## RR09SS

Well, my thoughts are that with the other changes made to the bios, that the voltage may actually not fluctuate as much if at all. So I am wondering if there is anyone that can take the already modded bios and just set the fixed voltage back to being dynamic. If I had the knowledge and tools it would already be done

Alot of this stems from playing some games that arent terribly gpu intensive, im talking like 35% gpu usage, and sometimes not even hitting the minumim 836 mhz. Then looking over and temps are hovering around 80... Using the nvidia reference bios same situation, temps are high 40's, but throttles in more intense gaming.

The card doesnt need max voltage all the time. Sure, sometimes i wanna push as far as i can, but other times there is no need, and id like to do that without flashing every time. If voltage can be stable and controlled via precision etc.. then fantastic

If it doesnt work, oh well. At least it was tried.


----------



## iARDAs

I am hitting 1110 MHZ with stock voltage.

Thats a good thing right? Should I try to push forward?

I really don't want to mess with the voltage.


----------



## Wolferin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> I still havent heard a thing back about this. Is there anyone that can make this happen?


Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.







Trust me, it is no fake!







Rename the file to .rom

RR09SS.zip 229k .zip file
[


----------



## Wolferin

Edit, sorry, double post!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> After seeing Vegas TIM shots im wondering what is a good TIM to apply on my Titans is MX2 or MX4 better then the one Nvidia puts by default.
> I have them both i might shave 1-2c if.
> 
> Any recommendation ?
> Thanks


I use Prolimatech PK3 which is an upgrade to PK1 which is still a leader on many benchmarks.


----------



## King4x4

No CLU love?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I use Prolimatech PK3 which is an upgrade to PK1 which is still a leader on many benchmarks.


I use the same PK-3 or 1 as good or better as any plus very easy to apply


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> lol those TIM levels are ridiculous. How were you thermal pads placed? Mine looked like they were stuck on by someone with parkinsons, a couple were barely touching the damn chips. Really poor QC for any card let alone a 'flagship' card.


1 of mine was like that..the throttling one after was alot better and i think is main reason some do and some dont throttle


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am hitting 1110 MHZ with stock voltage.
> 
> Thats a good thing right? Should I try to push forward?
> 
> I really don't want to mess with the voltage.


It's a great thing, almost 300MHz over stock clock...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> It's a great thing, almost 300MHz over stock clock...


Yeah right?

well 1110 mhz on boost but since I have an aggresive fan profile I never hit above 75 therefor no downclocking.

I am really enjoying this GPU so much.

I believe I have a golden one who knows. Shame that I am not a watercooler.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I use Prolimatech PK3 which is an upgrade to PK1 which is still a leader on many benchmarks.


I put IC Diamond on my GPUs. I've used it flawlessly on direct die applications on mobile CPUs where it's seen gains over MX4. Though it's a real turd to clean off (though many times easier to clean off on direct die).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah right?
> 
> well 1110 mhz on boost but since I have an aggresive fan profile I never hit above 75 therefor no downclocking.
> 
> I am really enjoying this GPU so much.
> 
> I believe I have a golden one who knows. Shame that *I am not a watercooler.*


Join us! I'm dunking my second titan today. Both Titans will hit 1130 on air (stock volts/1.15V) before thermal throttle kicks in. My EVGA card would kiss 90 without hesitation and my Asus card would barely hit 77. But my computer is in a corner under shelving and behind my dresser, so airflow is horribad.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Ah, guys. I'm really caught in 2 minds. My 3770k is solid at 4.6Ghz with 1.225v (loads at 1.210 in CPU-Z/OCCT Linpack) on a H100i with low 50s during gaming and a peak of 70c in Linpack. I'm tempted to try to get it to 4.8-5.0Ghz. What temps/voltage should I be looking to keep under for 24/7 use? I really don't want to be bottlenecking my Titan







. Some games are just CPU reliant and make my Titan usage dip to 65% (Natural Selection 2 is a ***** on the CPU).


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> No CLU love?


I tried it with some CLP, same temps as PK-3 for me for the most part. The heatsink seems to be the limiting factor, it just cant dissipate the heat fast enough. Not worth the risk of shorting the card IMO.


----------



## zoon

What's the best way to keep a stock Voltage of 1.15V steady or max and avoid any throttling?
Do I just need to flash a stock Bios with a higher Power Target in order to set 90-95°C?
As far as I understood 120% Power is equivalent to 95°C, is that correct?

I've tried with nanneon's Bios but on 1.2V my card runs way too hot.

Thanks for the help


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it is no fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the file to .rom
> 
> RR09SS.zip 229k .zip file
> [


Thanks for sharing I will be giving this a try later.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going to be flashing both of my cards tonight when I get off of work. Should I just disable the second card with my RIVE and flash each individually? Seems like that might be the safest and easiest route...


----------



## far327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have an Ultra 1000watt X3 PSU. Since installing the Titan my PC will completely turn off at random while playing games. It's as if someone cut power to my house, that is how abrupt it is.(that was just an example, I actually don't loose power in my house.) I have tried running my CPU at stock settings and the random shutdowns continue. I noticed that they are more frequent when I turn up the fan speed on the Titan.
> 
> Has anyone else had these issues? Am I not getting clean power to the card, or is it known that some Titans are bad?
> I have two Titans, so i'm going to test each one. I'm hoping its just that one of them is bad. I have 3 days left to RMA it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi all

It seems my PSU was the issue of the crashes... Sorta... I recently bought a Corsair AX 1200i (platnium series) Since installing the new PSU, I haven't had a power related crash like I described above. BUT, I have since updated my firmware to this one... - "BIOS4.rom" from the pack linked to on this page - http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1891166&mpage=1

Here is the actual download of the firmware package - http://www.mediafire.com/?lse3s8ej296fqyb

I have also since updated my drivers to the latest 314.22.

My current issue now is that I can be playing mid game and my game screen will go black, the fan speed will revert back to 30% and then the game comes back up but instead of 60FPS, I'm getting like 15 - 20FPS. If I end my game, windows freezes.

has anyone else had a similar issue like this? Also, can anyone recommend a firmware that actually cures the throttling issue? There are a BUNCH of new firmware's floating around and I really don't want to have to try each one.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## xorbe

I took my own bios, set it to 300/300W limits, and it down-clocked so hard that it wasn't funny (in the 800s).

I edited Naennon's to 250/300W, 1202 max, 1.187v, and it seems to work fine. I had to make a custom fan profile that was slightly more aggressive to stay below 79~80C otherwise it drops 2 speed bins. So it's steady at 1097 / 3151 now even with FC3.


----------



## azzkiker

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22950


----------



## khemist

Just ordered a Gigabyte, need to wait and see what blocks are out soon now.


----------



## iARDAs

latest 3DMark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6320413

No voltage tweaking.


----------



## Avonosac

I love the look of my EK block and backplate, but damn if that XSPC block isn't gorgeous.

I would leave that LED off forever though... lol.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to be flashing both of my cards tonight when I get off of work. Should I just disable the second card with my RIVE and flash each individually? Seems like that might be the safest and easiest route...


Nah I flashed all 4 of mine without having to disable any cards via the Rampage IV switches. You just use nvflash.exe -i0 -4 -5 -6 blah.rom for the first card, nvflash.exe -i1 -4 -5 -6 blah.rom for the 2nd card, and so on. At least that's how it worked with my Rampage IV Formula.

Also, it seems the ASUS Titans are the best overclockers. I've had 3 EVGA cards, 1 SC Sig, 1 SC, 1 Vanilla, and 2 ASUS Vanillas, and both ASUS cards OC'd much better than the EVGAs, and handled the modded BIOS much better.

Could just be luck of the draw, but it def seems like the ASUS cards do better.


----------



## maarten12100

Just orderd my Zotac Titan estimated arrival time to reseller 1-2 weeks








Well at least it didn't cost as much as I was expecting I paid 788 euros for it


----------



## MKHunt

SOON.



Swiftech rotaries are the biggest pieces of trash I have ever had the displeasure of having in my loop. The leak rate so far is 20% and the wobbly rate is 80%. I ordered 10 and 2 have leaked and 8 have been wobbly. Meanwhile EK rotaries are so snugly put together that I almost have difficulty turning them. Oh and the EK rotaries are cheaper. If I had known, I would have bought exclusively EK rotaries.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Ah, guys. I'm really caught in 2 minds. My 3770k is solid at 4.6Ghz with 1.225v (loads at 1.210 in CPU-Z/OCCT Linpack) on a H100i with low 50s during gaming and a peak of 70c in Linpack. I'm tempted to try to get it to 4.8-5.0Ghz. What temps/voltage should I be looking to keep under for 24/7 use? I really don't want to be bottlenecking my Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some games are just CPU reliant and make my Titan usage dip to 65% (Natural Selection 2 is a ***** on the CPU).


If your CPU is causing your fps to drop in a game, it doesn't mean you are bottlenecking the Titan at all. That is a totally different reason for low fps.

I am guessing your framerate is still high enough to turn on vsync... in which case, why bother? Just because your GPU isn't at 100% doesn't mean you are wasting performance. If anything, you want the thing at less than 100%, it lasts longer.

Hit your vsync target and don't worry about it, whether it is 60hz, 144hz, or something in between. If it's causing you to drop below 60 fps though, you might wanna look into something else as the cause, the 3770K overclocked like that shouldn't have too much trouble with any game, certainly there is far more network traffic and CPU usage in Orgrimmar on world of warcraft than NS2, and I get 100 FPS at maximum settings in that situation.


----------



## d33r

How do i turn off RIvatuner? it seems to open by itself when using precision x?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> How do i turn off RIvatuner? it seems to open by itself when using precision x?


uninstall it? lol


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> uninstall it? lol


is that what you did? i cant find it to uninstall it, is it built into the nvidia graphics drivers or precision x?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Are any of you fine folks using a passive displayport to DVI adapter for your Titan(s)?

I want to pick up a third monitor, and I finally found a matching one to what I have... but I will need to use the DP connection, as the HDMI is occupied... or will be from time to time.

I can just use the HDMI and swap out to my TV when I need it, as I will likely not have the tv plugged in at all times. This would require a cable strung across the room, but if I can just leave a coiled up HDMI cord sitting in a drawer of my desk I would rather do that for ease of use.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> is that what you did? i cant find it to uninstall it, is it built into the nvidia graphics drivers or precision x?


Neither, I don't have it on my system at all, because I never installed it.


----------



## Jpmboy

i'm an interloper but thinking of buying one of these. do any of you know the REAL diference between these three (besides stock clocks - and flashable bios)?

Capture.PNG 160k .PNG file


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Are any of you fine folks using a passive displayport to DVI adapter for your Titan(s)?
> 
> I want to pick up a third monitor, and I finally found a matching one to what I have... but I will need to use the DP connection, as the HDMI is occupied... or will be from time to time.
> 
> I can just use the HDMI and swap out to my TV when I need it, as I will likely not have the tv plugged in at all times. This would require a cable strung across the room, but if I can just leave a coiled up HDMI cord sitting in a drawer of my desk I would rather do that for ease of use.


It should work as long as the reso is beneath 1200p above that active is needed.
Active would also be needed if you were hooking up more than 2 trough a DP bu that isn't the case

This is what I recall so don't tie me up on it


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'm an interloper but thinking of buying one of these. do any of you know the REAL diference between these three (besides stock clocks - and flashable bios)?
> 
> Capture.PNG 160k .PNG file


Nothing apart from the BIOS, they're all the same


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Nothing apart from the BIOS, they're all the same


thanks. no real chip binning? what "average" ASIC are you guys getting?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. no real chip binning? what "average" ASIC are you guys getting?


No chip binning that I've seen or heard, my ASIC on my Asus is 80, which appears to be on the higher end of the scale for Titan


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. no real chip binning? what "average" ASIC are you guys getting?


That all depends on the batch the company's get Asus seems to be have gotten a good batch while EVGA seems to have gotten a lesser batch but that doesn't mean anything for the card you might get from either.
Hoping Zotac has gotten the best batch EVAR!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'm an interloper but thinking of buying one of these. do any of you know the REAL diference between these three (besides stock clocks - and flashable bios)?
> 
> Capture.PNG 160k .PNG file


As said above, just clock differences, & with the superclocked signature there are some extra goodies in the box (mousepad, t shirt)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. no real chip binning? what "average" ASIC are you guys getting?


Doesn't look like any real chip binning. I haven't really been watching, but mid 60s to high 70s asic seems to be pretty common, guessing low 70s for the average?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> As said above, just clock differences, & with the superclocked signature there are some extra goodies in the box (mousepad, t shirt)
> Doesn't look like any real chip binning. I haven't really been watching, but mid 60s to high 70s asic seems to be pretty common, guessing low 70s for the average?


thanks. will be ordering shortly.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It should work as long as the reso is beneath 1200p above that active is needed.
> Active would also be needed if you were hooking up more than 2 trough a DP bu that isn't the case
> 
> This is what I recall so don't tie me up on it


You know, i knew there was a problem with the ATI setups using non-active adapters, but I never really knew what it was until you said something about running multiple monitors through one DP.

I am guessing on like the 5870s and stuff, they only have two display outputs, hence the need for the active adapter?

Also, the hell with it. I just ordered my third monitor. Even if the displayport adapter doesn't work I will just use the HDMI, and swap cables when I must for the TV.

Only... three monitors doesn't fit on my desk. First world problems.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> You know, i knew there was a problem with the ATI setups using non-active adapters, but I never really knew what it was until you said something about running multiple monitors through one DP.
> 
> I am guessing on like the 5870s and stuff, they only have two display outputs, hence the need for the active adapter?
> 
> Also, the hell with it. I just ordered my third monitor. Even if the displayport adapter doesn't work I will just use the HDMI, and swap cables when I must for the TV.
> 
> Only... three monitors doesn't fit on my desk. First world problems.


Passives can only pump out a single link of DVI signal. You need the active in order to get the full dual link for higher resolutions or higher refresh rates.


----------



## Kipsta77

VERY EXCITE!









Installing drivers and what-not now. Will i be able to use EVGA precision X on this Gigabyte card?

Thanks!!


----------



## Avonosac

Yep, or afterburner.. or rivatuner.. or gputweak..

They are all just skinned Rivatuners.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quick question, for a game like Bioshock infinite which is not a Super demanding game. I am currently gaming at 1200p untill I decide on a new monitor.

Since a single Titan averages 80fps at 1200p and my Monitor is 60hz, would it be better to disable SLI and just run off of 1 titan? Wondering if that would be the better way to run it. Any thoughts?


----------



## CaliLife17

Damn double post.


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yep, or afterburner.. or rivatuner.. or gputweak..
> 
> They are all just skinned Rivatuners.


Really! That's great! All this time i was thinking it was exclusive to EVGA cards.

You learn something every day!

Thanks man!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OK, so I ran Nvflash and typed in the Nvflash --protectoff in the command line and got the second window that asks which display adapter I want to flash. Only, I can't type the next command in the instructions. All I can do is pick 0 or 1 and when I do that it just closes the window and goes back to the first window. Help!


----------



## Avonosac

I think that was an error with the newest nvflash... try the one listed here..

http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it is no fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the file to .rom
> 
> RR09SS.zip 229k .zip file
> [


Dude, many thanks. Great Bios. I can confirm this does not throttle either. Its similar to Naennons but based on evga's. Tried it with 3dmark11 test 1, just perfect!!

Anyone know how to run games with only one gpu while using NVidia surround?. BTW, I'm using both cards DVI's to connect three monitors. I tried setting SLI to single gpu, but somehow both gpus are always used.


----------



## kevink82

Win 8 seems pretty weird i flashed both my cards with the tweaked bios and once i got into window login it will lose signal. If i flash it back it wont work still. Reinstall windows 8 will fix thee problem but i just cant be botheer to flash it again..... Single card works though flashed or stock.

My card one is asus and the other i a gigabyte one.


----------



## TechSilver13

If you go into safe mode and uninstall the drivers, reboot and reinstall the drivers that takes care of it. I ran into that as well. If you flash a BIOS I would uninstall the drivers right after so you dont have issues.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it is no fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the file to .rom
> 
> RR09SS.zip 229k .zip file
> [


Long time lurker just registered to say thank you. This is the best Titan BIOS in my experience.

This BIOS made my Titan SLI rock stable at 1202MHz with 1.175V. No throttling whatsoever. The most difficult oc stability test is Far Cry 3. (3DMark11, Heaven/Valley are all too easy and they don't expose oc instability as well as Far Cry3 (and Crysis 1) does).

Now, can you (or anyone) tell me how to modify this very BIOS so that PCI subvendor ID is NVIDIA, not EVGA ?
I cannot edit subvendor ID in Kepler BIOS Tweaker.









This Wolferin's BIOS with the following two updates will make this BIOS perfect for Titan.
1. 10DE - neutral NVIDIA vendor (PCI subvendor ID)
2. max. 100% fan speed

Thank you, again Wolferin for the BIOS.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OK, so I ran Nvflash and typed in the Nvflash --protectoff in the command line and got the second window that asks which display adapter I want to flash. Only, I can't type the next command in the instructions. All I can do is pick 0 or 1 and when I do that it just closes the window and goes back to the first window. Help!


If I remember that's all it did when I did protect off. Did you try to flash afterwords?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Long time lurker just registered to say thank you. This is the best Titan BIOS in my experience.
> 
> This BIOS made my Titan SLI rock stable at 1202MHz with 1.175V. No throttling whatsoever. The most difficult oc stability test is Far Cry 3. (3DMark11, Heaven/Valley are all too easy and they don't expose oc instability as well as Far Cry3 (and Crysis 1) does).
> 
> Now, can you (or anyone) tell me how to modify this very BIOS so that PCI subvendor ID is NVIDIA, not EVGA ?
> I cannot edit subvendor ID in Kepler BIOS Tweaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Wolferin's BIOS with the following two updates will make this BIOS perfect for Titan.
> 1. 10DE - neutral NVIDIA vendor (PCI subvendor ID)
> 2. max. 100% fan speed
> 
> Thank you, again Wolferin for the BIOS.


How is it different than Naennon's (which has nvidia vendor)? Just grab Naennon's and tweak the clock and voltage and fan, that's what I did.


----------



## nferguzl

Its different from Naennon's not because it throttles, but due to the variable voltage present in the bios. The Naennon one has fixed voltages for P0 an P2 states, and can't be changed back to variable at least that I know of using KBT.


----------



## RR09SS

Naennon replied to me via PM, and attached a new bios. This has dynamic voltage instead of a fixed value, Similar to The bios from Wolferin

I put in a run of valley @ 1150 core and stock voltage and it crashed the driver about midway. I then increased voltage by +13mv and the test went through flawlessly @ 1150 core +200 on memory, and stayed pegged at 1.175 volts the whole way, no throttling.

Still more testing to do


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> If I remember that's all it did when I did protect off. Did you try to flash afterwords?


No, I couldn't get past that protectoff stage. Anybody got any ideas? Do I need a different NVFlash?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, I couldn't get past that protectoff stage. Anybody got any ideas? Do I need a different NVFlash?


The latest one is nvflash for windows 5.118, that one worked fine for me.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Naennon replied to me via PM, and attached a new bios. This has dynamic voltage instead of a fixed value, Similar to The bios from Wolferin
> 
> I put in a run of valley @ 1150 core and stock voltage and it crashed the driver about midway. I then increased voltage by +13mv and the test went through flawlessly @ 1150 core +200 on memory, and stayed pegged at 1.175 volts the whole way, no throttling.
> 
> Still more testing to do


I downloaded before you edited. There's a slight throttle in the BIOS.


----------



## Kipsta77

just played a good hour of battlefield 3 online. Averaged about 120fps on ultra. Absolutely stunning! What surprised me the most though is that it was so quiet. I couldn't ask for more!


----------



## alancsalt

Help others to get more out of your posts
Make it easier for others to help with problems
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## homer123

Are there any disadvantages in buying a Gigabyte Titan? If so should any other factory be preferred when buying one? Thx in advance


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer123*
> 
> Are there any disadvantages in buying a Gigabyte Titan? If so should any other factory be preferred when buying one? Thx in advance


I see them as all identical nice Reference Titan. They are basically all the same physically. Just with differents distributors.

EVGA and Gigabyte have 3 years warranty.

Couldn't find about Asus but must be the same one.

I would personnaly go for EVGA or *the cheapest one*.


----------



## PowerK

Nm.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I see them as all identical nice Reference Titan. They are basically all the same physically. Just with differents distributors.
> 
> EVGA and Gigabyte have 3 years warranty.
> 
> Couldn't find about Asus but must be the same one.
> 
> I would personnaly go for EVGA or *the cheapest one*.


Buys a Zotac Titan thinking his warranty is gonna suck, Gets a Titan for 200 euros less + 5 years of warranty
Good guy Zotac

Yet I do not know how good their warranty really is besides the length


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Long time lurker just registered to say thank you. This is the best Titan BIOS in my experience.
> 
> This BIOS made my Titan SLI rock stable at 1202MHz with 1.175V. No throttling whatsoever. The most difficult oc stability test is Far Cry 3. (3DMark11, Heaven/Valley are all too easy and they don't expose oc instability as well as Far Cry3 (and Crysis 1) does).
> 
> Now, can you (or anyone) tell me how to modify this very BIOS so that PCI subvendor ID is NVIDIA, not EVGA ?
> I cannot edit subvendor ID in Kepler BIOS Tweaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Wolferin's BIOS with the following two updates will make this BIOS perfect for Titan.
> 1. 10DE - neutral NVIDIA vendor (PCI subvendor ID)
> 2. max. 100% fan speed
> 
> Thank you, again Wolferin for the BIOS.


I changed max. fan to 100% using Kepler BIOS Tweaker.
How to I change PCI sub-vendor ID from EVGA to NVIDIA (10DE) ? Anyone ?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Quick question, for a game like Bioshock infinite which is not a Super demanding game. I am currently gaming at 1200p untill I decide on a new monitor.
> 
> Since a single Titan averages 80fps at 1200p and my Monitor is 60hz, would it be better to disable SLI and just run off of 1 titan? Wondering if that would be the better way to run it. Any thoughts?


Disabling SLI might give you a tad smoother gameplay, but it will hardly be noticeable, if at all. Single card will save a little on the light bill also.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yep, or afterburner.. or rivatuner.. or gputweak..
> 
> They are all just skinned Rivatuners.


Not gputweak, thats written by Wizzard from techpowerup. He also does Sapphire trixx and I think the HIS utility.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Disabling SLI might give you a tad smoother gameplay, but it will hardly be noticeable, if at all. Single card will save a little on the light bill also.


Not necessarily. Because the load is almost equally distributed to two cards.

Anyway, I've been meaning to ask this question.

What is the difference between disabling SLI and run the game in single-GPU mode ? Aren't they the same thing ?
Within game profiles in NVIDIA control panel, we can choose any game to run in "Single-GPU" mode (without disabling SLI).


----------



## ChronoBodi

is it me or the PCI-E 3 patch downgrades DX11.1 to DX11.0 in GPU-Z? Does that matter?


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, I couldn't get past that protectoff stage. Anybody got any ideas? Do I need a different NVFlash?


I've never used --protectoff JFYI.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Not necessarily. Because the load is almost equally distributed to two cards.


Ya of course the GPU workload is evenlly distributed, it's SLI







. Each alternate GPU renders a frame consecutively. If you read the guys question, he was asking if he should run SLI if a single card runs the game at 80fps on a 60hz monitor. The answer is for the smoothest possible gameplay and to save watts to use a single card as SLI has higher frame time variance vs a single card. As I said the difference will be negligible if any. But thanks for your 2 cents though.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Not necessarily. Because the load is almost equally distributed to two cards.
> 
> Anyway, I've been meaning to ask this question.
> 
> What is the difference between disabling SLI and run the game in single-GPU mode ? Aren't they the same thing ?
> Within game profiles in NVIDIA control panel, we can choose any game to run in "Single-GPU" mode (without disabling SLI).


This has me wondering also. I've tried all the settings in SLI rendering mode such as force_SFR, force single gpu but none works as intended. Workload is always shared between both gpus. I have 3 monitors and find some games work smoother in single card config. but cannot for the life of me disable one gpu. I would have to connect all three monitors to a single titan and the only way that I know of is by getting an *active* displayport adapter


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nferguzl*
> 
> This has me wondering also. I've tried all the settings in SLI rendering mode such as force_SFR, force single gpu but none works as intended. Workload is always shared between both gpus. I have 3 monitors and find some games work smoother in single card config. but cannot for the life of me disable one gpu. I would have to connect all three monitors to a single titan and the only way that I know of is by getting an *active* displayport adapter


That or either use 2 DVI & hdmi if 60 Hz monitors. Single GPU 99% of the time will be smoother than sli. Look at the frame times for 5760x1080. http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-GeForce-GTX-Titan-GeForce-GTX-690-Radeon-HD-7990-HD-7970-Cross-3


----------



## iARDAs

How is the scaling in Titan SLI.

Also any microstuttering or other problems?


----------



## ACRONYNJA

SLI is less smooth than single GPU, you see more stutter as you pan and move without VSync enabled (VSync causes input lag). Micro stutter is largely absent though. SLI also adds 1 frame of input lag per GPU added. Scaling for Titans is (up to 3) pretty good.

To disable SLI go to the NVIDIA control panel and tick the disable SLI button.


----------



## Kane2207

Titans have Nvidias Frame Metering for SLI baked in at hardware level though, the same as the rest of the 6xx series. It's not perfect but does appear to be much smoother than other alternatives.


----------



## Bloodbath

Anyone in here running Titans on a Rampage 3 Extreme? Got my two today but too busy to install them also not sure whether their UEFI bios will even boot with my R3E. Any info would be great:thumb:


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, I couldn't get past that protectoff stage. Anybody got any ideas? Do I need a different NVFlash?


I used these instructions exactly and flashed my SLI titans no problem. Be sure to specify the GPU for protectoff rather than trying to tell nvflash later

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1891166&mpage=3


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Got them both flashed last night. Still testing now....


----------



## iARDAs

Will fooling around with the voltage, void the warranty?

I have an Asus Titan.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will fooling around with the voltage, void the warranty?
> 
> I have an Asus Titan.


I guess it depends on how and where.

Tweaking the slider in MSI/Precision : No

Hard voltage mod or flashing : Yes

(I would guess....)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I guess it depends on how and where.
> 
> Tweaking the slider in MSI/Precision : No
> 
> Hard voltage mod or flashing : Yes
> 
> (I would guess....)


So in MSI Afterburner when I check "unlock voltage control" from the settings and push the core voltage to the max in the interface, than all is good?

I need to get in touch with my Asus service here in Turkey.


----------



## Kane2207

Should be fine, Nvidia tout it as voltage unlocked, so as long as you're only playing with that 37mv they allow on the stock BIOS, I see no issues at all.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Should be fine, Nvidia tout it as voltage unlocked, so as long as you're only playing with that 37mv they allow on the stock BIOS, I see no issues at all.


Well I guess you are right.

Here is my new score with 37mv more voltage

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6325068

I am loving this GPU a lot.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Anyone in here running Titans on a Rampage 3 Extreme? Got my two today but too busy to install them also not sure whether their UEFI bios will even boot with my R3E. Any info would be great:thumb:


I'm running an EVGA SC on a Rampage III Extreme, it works fine (but i didn't flash bios or anything)
As for Sli i don't have my second card yet, but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> I'm running an EVGA SC on a Rampage III Extreme, it works fine (but i didn't flash bios or anything)
> As for Sli i don't have my second card yet, but it shouldn't be a problem.


The reason I ask is I've got alot of uni work to do on my main rig and I'm under a massive time crunch and cant afford to have my rig crippled even for a few hours while I stuff around with Bios's. so thanks for that I might just slot them in tomorrow. by the way which Bios verion are you running on your R3E?







repped


----------



## pr1me

1502 i believe, the latest one on asus website


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> 1502 i believe, the latest one on asus website


yeah that's the one thanks again.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22950


MMM Copper, don't care much for the leds though.


----------



## Xanvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Yeap but not now becouse i'm not in home (will be back in next 2 hours). After that change P0 voltage will be dynamic so there is big chance it will start throttle again (thats why dynamic p0 voltage version wasnt released by Naennon in first place...).
> 
> Edit : And hexedited as promised - Naennon bios with default p00/02 lines.
> 
> 121gb115-p0&2.zip 131k .zip file


Thank you very much, it works great ! I need to do some more testing but it is encouraging already



I had to stay away from naennon's original bios because of fixed 1.21v when watching videos, now it is perfect with 1v








Thanks again


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> yeah that's the one thanks again.


Woot.


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it is no fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the file to .rom
> 
> RR09SS.zip 229k .zip file


This BIOS has given me 1202MHz stable in the stressful Bioshock Infinite. And still testing...

I was with Naennon's before and the max was 1150MHz. No throttle in both of them.

Simply WOW.

Thanks to all of you pro tweakers...enjoying the Titan so much...


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wow, went a couple hundred pages in before being overwhelmed with this thread haha. Should be picking up a Titan soon so it appears to be a concensus of the following:

1. Most people are finding the cards worth it even if you have a throttling issue.
2. Some of the latest posts (pg 639 / 640) seem to show that there are modded BIOSes out there that reduce or remove the throttling entirely. They'd invalidate your warranty though, I'm sure.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That or either use 2 DVI & hdmi if 60 Hz monitors. Single GPU 99% of the time will be smoother than sli. Look at the frame times for 5760x1080. http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-GeForce-GTX-Titan-GeForce-GTX-690-Radeon-HD-7990-HD-7970-Cross-3


Mine are 120hz 3DVS compatible ones. 60 hz is out of the question. Which displayport to dvi adapter works with these titans?


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> This BIOS has given me 1202MHz stable in the stressful Bioshock Infinite. And still testing...
> 
> I was with Naennon's before and the max was 1150MHz. No throttle in both of them.
> 
> Simply WOW.
> 
> Thanks to all of you pro tweakers...enjoying the Titan so much...


Yep. I like Wolferin's BIOS the best. Only if it comes with neutral NVIDIA (10DE) PCI sub-vendor ID.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/6340#post_19665407

This is my second day of through testing with Wolferin's BIOS.

One thing I've found is that, it down-volts when GPU temperature reaches 80C even though I set my temperature target to 94C.
For example, if I set core voltage to 1120mV, it stays at 1.120mV until GPU temp reaches 80C. At 80C, core voltage down-volts one step to 1185.5mV.
If I set core voltage to 1175.5mV, it stays at 1175.5mV until GPU temp reaches 80C. At 80C, core voltage down-volts one step to 1150.0mV etc. This is all with temp target at 94C.

Core clock stays constant though. And so far, I have not encountered stability issues with the said down-volting. (Far Cry 3, Bioshock Infinite, Crysis 1 & 3)

I wonder if there a way to make the core voltage stay at set target until GPU temp reaches temp target...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nferguzl*
> 
> Mine are 120hz 3DVS compatible ones. 60 hz is out of the question. Which displayport to dvi adapter works with these titans?


Unfortunately the active powered ones, and they are expensive. You will need a display port to dual link DVI-D adapter. http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B087B-002B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link/dp/B002ISVI3U

If you are running 3d surround or 5760x1080 @ 120hz I would suggest just get another Titan. You will need the GPU horsepower.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Long time lurker just registered to say thank you. This is the best Titan BIOS in my experience.
> 
> This BIOS made my Titan SLI rock stable at 1202MHz with 1.175V. No throttling whatsoever. The most difficult oc stability test is Far Cry 3. (3DMark11, Heaven/Valley are all too easy and they don't expose oc instability as well as Far Cry3 (and Crysis 1) does).
> 
> Now, can you (or anyone) tell me how to modify this very BIOS so that PCI subvendor ID is NVIDIA, not EVGA ?
> I cannot edit subvendor ID in Kepler BIOS Tweaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Wolferin's BIOS with the following two updates will make this BIOS perfect for Titan.
> 1. 10DE - neutral NVIDIA vendor (PCI subvendor ID)
> 2. max. 100% fan speed
> 
> Thank you, again Wolferin for the BIOS.


Hmm... nobody in this thread knows how to edit/change PCI sub-vendor ID from EVGA (3842) to NVIDIA (10DE) ??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Wow, went a couple hundred pages in before being overwhelmed with this thread haha. Should be picking up a Titan soon so it appears to be a concensus of the following:
> 
> 1. Most people are finding the cards worth it even if you have a throttling issue.
> 2. Some of the latest posts (pg 639 / 640) seem to show that there are modded BIOSes out there that reduce or remove the throttling entirely. They'd invalidate your warranty though, I'm sure.


I think if you re-flash the stock bios before sending in for warranty service the warranty will still be valid. At least with EVGA.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Yep. I like Wolferin's BIOS the best. Only if it comes with neutral NVIDIA (10DE) PCI sub-vendor ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/6340#post_19665407
> 
> This is my second day of through testing with Wolferin's BIOS.
> 
> One thing I've found is that, it down-volts when GPU temperature reaches 80C even though I set my temperature target to 94C.
> For example, if I set core voltage to 1120mV, it stays at 1.120mV until GPU temp reaches 80C. At 80C, core voltage down-volts one step to 1185.5mV.
> If I set core voltage to 1175.5mV, it stays at 1175.5mV until GPU temp reaches 80C. At 80C, core voltage down-volts one step to 1150.0mV etc. This is all with temp target at 94C.
> 
> Core clock stays constant though. And so far, I have not encountered stability issues with the said down-volting. (Far Cry 3, Bioshock Infinite, Crysis 1 & 3)
> 
> I wonder if there a way to make the core voltage stay at set target until GPU temp reaches temp target...


It won't matter, even Naennons bios downclocks one step once it reaches 80 degrees. This bios IMHO is better cause at least it now lowers the voltage after it downclocks so temps don't climb so high.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Hmm... nobody in this thread knows how to edit/change PCI sub-vendor ID from EVGA (3842) to NVIDIA (10DE) ??


I've only used the kepler bios tweaker, no option to change the vendor.
There was another bios editor, KGB, but I never used it & don't know if the vendor can be changed in that one.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is it me or the PCI-E 3 patch downgrades DX11.1 to DX11.0 in GPU-Z? Does that matter?


Anyone else see this? Is it a problem?


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nferguzl*
> 
> It won't matter, even Naennons bios downclocks one step once it reaches 80 degrees. This bios IMHO is better cause at least it now lowers the voltage after it downclocks so temps don't climb so high.


No, Wolferin's BIOS does not down-clock at 80C. If your Titans down-clock at 80C with Wolferin's BIOS, your card(s) is definitely throttling.
From other various BIOSes I've tried, there _can_ be instability issues when down-volts. As far as stability is concerned, down-clocking is better than down-volting, IMO.


----------



## Coldmud

Can someone reup the wolferin bios pls? I am getting damaged or unknow zip error..


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldmud*
> 
> Can someone reup the wolferin bios pls? I am getting damaged or unknow zip error..


If you actually read his post....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it is no fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rename the file to .rom*
> 
> RR09SS.zip 229k .zip file
> [


----------



## Juggalo23451

About the RR099SS bios is the voltage locked at the highest setting or can you adjust the voltage.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> No, Wolferin's BIOS does not down-clock at 80C. If your Titans down-clock at 80C with Wolferin's BIOS, your card(s) is definitely throttling.
> From other various BIOSes I've tried, there _can_ be instability issues when down-volts. As far as stability is concerned, down-clocking is better than down-volting, IMO.


EC51 I've read this whole thread almost from the start, and I can almost guarantee it is normal for all bios to downclock ONE STEP after 80 degrees. That's also why lots of people are watercooling their Titans. Count me in with the WC in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> About the RR099SS bios is the voltage locked at the highest setting or can you adjust the voltage.


It auto adjusts. If you want a higher than 1.162v you need to overvolt using precision X.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nferguzl*
> 
> It auto adjusts. If you want a higher than 1.162v you need to overvolt using precision X.


Thank you for that information


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think if you re-flash the stock bios before sending in for warranty service the warranty will still be valid. At least with EVGA.


Cool, thank you. Yeah was planning to go EVGA only.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Thank you for that information


This bios so far is really good. It give 1.150v @ 1110mhz without any downclocking and voltage dropping. My power % is around low 80% at this settings. If you use the Voltage and Tweaks it will bump your core clock without messing with offset.

Example(no offset, just Voltage and Tweaks):

1110mhz @ 1.150v (this bios stock)
1124mhz @ 1.175v
1136mhz @ 1.187v
1150mhz @ 1.200v

But, it does not give 1.162v, which I like to use at 1150mhz for gaming. I dont think 1.150v at 1150mhz will be stable for me, so Ill try 1163mhz @ 1.175v.

Nice bios though!

EDIT:

If I fix the fan at a low setting like 50% so it will hit 80c, it does downclock the core one tick. If I move the target temp slider, it goes back up on the core.

At the 1110mhz and 1.150v this bios is really cold with the fan curve set to go up to 70% max, the temp get to 74c like for 1 sec usually a few cooler.

EDIT:

1150mhz @ 1.176v
fan curve set to top out at 75% gives 77c after several loops in Heaven, usually around 75 - 77c. Power % goes up to 89% and is usually around 85ish%.

Ill try to game at this with Crysis 3 and see if the temps get worse but might stick with this bios for awhile.


----------



## K3yra7

So I just installed the waterblocks on my 3 EVGA Titan SC's.... and I've been running some 3dmark for quite a while and my temps have been MAXIMUM 30C. That's not a typo or a joke. Did a loop for half an hour, 30C max. Just left to its own devices it boosts to 1189mhz without any added voltage on 100% power target (260watts) I have a BIOS that allows 115% power = 300watts. Boost table max is 1398mhz.

I over volted it and it maxed out at 1215mhz.... again temps have not yet went over 30C.

Is there anything I can do to get more out of these lil' beauties?

In case you are wondering, I have approximately 8L of water in my loop which consists of 2 1/2hp Water Chillers... 20C water = 30C max GPU temp.


----------



## pphx459

damn 30c is nice, cant wait for my titans to arrive!


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> So I just installed the waterblocks on my 3 EVGA Titan SC's.... and I've been running some 3dmark for quite a while and my temps have been MAXIMUM 30C. That's not a typo or a joke. Did a loop for half an hour, 30C max. Just left to its own devices it boosts to 1189mhz without any added voltage on 100% power target (260watts) I have a BIOS that allows 115% power = 300watts. Boost table max is 1398mhz.
> 
> I over volted it and it maxed out at 1215mhz.... again temps have not yet went over 30C.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get more out of these lil' beauties?
> 
> In case you are wondering, I have approximately 8L of water in my loop which consists of 2 1/2hp Water Chillers... 20C water = 30C max GPU temp.




WHERE ARE PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> So I just installed the waterblocks on my 3 EVGA Titan SC's.... and I've been running some 3dmark for quite a while and my temps have been MAXIMUM 30C. That's not a typo or a joke. Did a loop for half an hour, 30C max. Just left to its own devices it boosts to 1189mhz without any added voltage on 100% power target (260watts) I have a BIOS that allows 115% power = 300watts. Boost table max is 1398mhz.
> 
> I over volted it and it maxed out at 1215mhz.... again temps have not yet went over 30C.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get more out of these lil' beauties?
> 
> In case you are wondering, I have approximately 8L of water in my loop which consists of 2 1/2hp Water Chillers... 20C water = 30C max GPU temp.


Really good temps & clocks. Typical card averages around 1150...


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> I changed max. fan to 100% using Kepler BIOS Tweaker.
> How to I change PCI sub-vendor ID from EVGA to NVIDIA (10DE) ? Anyone ?


What is so important having Nvidia sub-vendor ID instead of EVGA? what is the difference?


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Hmm... nobody in this thread knows how to edit/change PCI sub-vendor ID from EVGA (3842) to NVIDIA (10DE) ??


If you REALLY need it







- file in attachment (it's actually zip'ed file so you need to unpack it).

RR09SS.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> What is so important having Nvidia sub-vendor ID instead of EVGA? what is the difference?


Nothing important. It's just my OCD. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> If you REALLY need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - file in attachment (it's actually zip'ed file so you need to unpack it).
> 
> RR09SS.zip 131k .zip file


Thank you, lyx.







+rep


----------



## EC51

lyx,

Here's an update. I just tried flashing BIOS with your updated vendor ID.

Strange thing. According to Kepler BIOS Tweaker, I can see sub vendor ID is NVIDIA (10DE). However, when I flashed with NVFalsh, it did not warn me about the different PCI subvendor ID. I proceeded anyway. After flashing, rebooted PC. Checked GPU-Z and vendor ID is still EVGA (3842). That's why NVFlash did not warn me about PCI subvendor ID mismatch. Hmm..


----------



## Jesta42o

I just built a PC with I7 3770k OC to 4.2 with 1 Titan I'm thinking about doing SLI with them but will my 3770k be a bottleneck with 2 Titans?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> I just built a PC with I7 3770k OC to 4.2 with 1 Titan I'm thinking about doing SLI with them but will my 3770k be a bottleneck with 2 Titans?


Yes. It does depend on what resolution you will be using, the extend of the CPU bottleneck with CPU limited games. 3930k @ 5ghz even bottlenecks a few games @ 5760x1080. Most of them have the CPU bottleneck due to poor CPU optimization in the game's code though. Not too many games can utilize all 6cores / 12 threads of the hexacore CPUs yet, but they are improving. I do believe we will see more cpu core optimization when the new consoles come around at the end of the year.

Obviously if you are using a single monitor @ 60hz the CPU bottleneck will not affect you due to the limitation in refresh rate. Unless you are benchmarking, then it will.


----------



## K3yra7

My 3770K runs 3 Titan's just fine @ 2560x1600. I have it set to 4.5ghz, and it plays BF3, Crysis 3 with maximum settings, and I don't have any issues getting >60fps.

I did some testing in 3DMark11 and it takes 4.8ghz to fully use all 3 Titans. You should easily be able to handle 2 Titans with 4.2ghz.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> My 3770K runs 3 Titan's just fine @ 2560x1600. I have it set to 4.5ghz, and it plays BF3, Crysis 3 with maximum settings, and I don't have any issues getting >60fps.
> 
> I did some testing in 3DMark11 and it takes 4.8ghz to fully use all 3 Titans. You should easily be able to handle 2 Titans with 4.2ghz.


Like I said if your are limited by a refresh rate of 60hz then the CPU bottleneck will not affect you. But go to try to run BF3 64p multiplayer with vsync off and watch you GPU utilization drop like a rock, there you will see the CPU bottleneck.


----------



## K3yra7

I actually did this earlier and I was bouncing off the 120fps limiter that is default for BF3.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> I actually did this earlier and I was bouncing off the 120fps limiter that is default for BF3.


Nope, 200fps is the default FPS ceiling in BF3. Did you look at your GPU use?

My suggestion would be to either go with a 2560x1440 120hz monitor or a triple monitor setup to let those 3 beast Titans stretch out their legs and get the full use from them.


----------



## K3yra7

I hate multi-monitor. I used to use 3 27" 1080p..... with 3x 580's. I did not enjoy the 'perspective' of the side monitors. Also the bezels made me angry. True that 60fps is nothing for 3 Titans to push out even @ 2560x1600, but why do I need to have 99% GPU usage 100% of the time? In BF3 they barely break a sweat, but Crysis 3 on max settings with 8xMSAA.... they struggle to make 70fps. Also the image quality of the HP ZR30w is nothing to shake a stick at.

EDIT: In BF3 settings editor the default value for maximum fps says 120. I could raise it, but why?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Like I said if your are limited by a refresh rate of 60hz then the CPU bottleneck will not affect you. But go to try to run BF3 64p multiplayer with vsync off and watch you GPU utilization drop like a rock, there you will see the CPU bottleneck.


This is the truth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> I did some testing in 3DMark11 and it takes 4.8ghz to fully use all 3 Titans. You should easily be able to handle 2 Titans with 4.2ghz.


huh?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> I hate multi-monitor. I used to use 3 27" 1080p..... with 3x 580's. I did not enjoy the 'perspective' of the side monitors. Also the bezels made me angry. True that 60fps is nothing for 3 Titans to push out even @ 2560x1600, but why do I need to have 99% GPU usage 100% of the time? In BF3 they barely break a sweat, but Crysis 3 on max settings with 8xMSAA.... they struggle to make 70fps. Also the image quality of the HP ZR30w is nothing to shake a stick at.
> 
> EDIT: In BF3 settings editor the default value for maximum fps says 120. I could raise it, but why?


You stated there was not CPU bottleneck with 3 Titans and a 3770k I was just correcting that incorrect statement.

I have no problems with your system bud, I was just making a suggestion how to get more from your system. Trust me I'm no stranger to overkill myself.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> lyx,
> 
> Here's an update. I just tried flashing BIOS with your updated vendor ID.
> 
> Strange thing. According to Kepler BIOS Tweaker, I can see sub vendor ID is NVIDIA (10DE). However, when I flashed with NVFalsh, it did not warn me about the different PCI subvendor ID. I proceeded anyway. After flashing, rebooted PC. Checked GPU-Z and vendor ID is still EVGA (3842). That's why NVFlash did not warn me about PCI subvendor ID mismatch. Hmm..


Hi,

Looks like i just missed second value - fixed bios with NVIDIA subvendor in attachment.

RR09SS-fixed.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Bloodbath

Got my two Titans installed today woot haven't really had a chance to play around with them too much, damn studying is stuffing around my tinkering.







can't wait to put those puppies underwater.


----------



## fewness

Did a overclock test using Hitman benchmark. With modified 300W power and 1.212V voltage it reached 1280 core/3500 vRAM.



...and finally died at 1293...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> I hate multi-monitor. I used to use 3 27" 1080p..... with 3x 580's. I did not enjoy the 'perspective' of the side monitors. Also the bezels made me angry. True that 60fps is nothing for 3 Titans to push out even @ 2560x1600, but why do I need to have 99% GPU usage 100% of the time? In BF3 they barely break a sweat, but Crysis 3 on max settings with 8xMSAA.... they struggle to make 70fps. Also the image quality of the HP ZR30w is nothing to shake a stick at.
> 
> EDIT: In BF3 settings editor the default value for maximum fps says 120. I could raise it, but why?


Nothing better than portrait surround.

Why do you need 99% usage? I think a better question is why do you need three GTX Titans for a single monitor, when you only need two for surround and when you're using a Z77 board.


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You stated there was not CPU bottleneck with 3 Titans and a 3770k I was just correcting that incorrect statement.
> 
> I have no problems with your system bud, I was just making a suggestion how to get more from your system. Trust me I'm no stranger to overkill myself.


I appreciate your suggestion. If I wanted to drive 3 monitors I would. I still have all of them. I prefer, by a large amount, one 30" 2560x1600p monitor with a never-ending 60fps on maximum graphics vs. a surround setup, on less than maximum graphics, or less than 60fps. I also prefer, like I said, not having 99% GPU usage 100% of the time. Why stress everything to the max if I don't have too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> This is the truth.
> huh?


By running the graphics tests over and over again at different CPU speeds between 3.9ghz and 4.8ghz I saw a steady increase in 'Graphics' score. The score stopped increasing once I reached 4.8ghz. Therefore I determine that it takes an I7-3770K at least 4.8ghz to full utilize (99% GPU usage) 3 Factory clocked EVGA GTX Titan SuperClocked video cards. This was true for 'P' mode and 'X' mode.


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nothing better than portrait surround.
> 
> Why do you need 99% usage? I think a better question is why do you need three GTX Titans for a single monitor, when you only need two for surround and when you're using a Z77 board.


Becuase I'm not upgrading my CPU and Mobo until IB-E. This 3770K has been de-lidded, and it runs <50C @ 4.8ghz with Offest +0.085v with 20C water. It will also do 5.0ghz @ 1.46v, and 5.1ghz @ 1.52v for benching, all while staying under 50C if I turn the water down. It is a good chip.

Now If I'm not mistaken, I came here to see about being able to give the Titans moar voltage..... besides hardmod.

Also, the single monitor is 2560x1600, 2x the pixels of 1080p, and 2./3 the pixels of 3x 1080p..... It's not an easy monitor to drive.


----------



## tonyjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Got my two Titans installed today woot haven't really had a chance to play around with them too much, damn studying is stuffing around my tinkering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to put those puppies underwater.


let's see some pics!


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> Becuase I'm not upgrading my CPU and Mobo until IB-E. This 3770K has been de-lidded, and it runs <50C @ 4.8ghz with Offest +0.085v with 20C water. It will also do 5.0ghz @ 1.46v, and 5.1ghz @ 1.52v for benching, all while staying under 50C if I turn the water down. It is a good chip.
> 
> Now If I'm not mistaken, I came here to see about being able to give the Titans moar voltage..... besides hardmod.
> 
> Also, the single monitor is 2560x1600, 2x the pixels of 1080p, and 2./3 the pixels of 3x 1080p..... It's not an easy monitor to drive.


I have the same resolution using two Titans. Are you seeing any benefit with the third card?


----------



## Creator

Looks like my final ultimate stable overclock is 1176mhz at 1.212v. Valley and Heaven are just awful for whatever reason (worked really will my GTX 680) and allow me to go as high as 1215/7400mhz without crash. Metro 2033 was also bench loop stable at 1202/7000mhz. But running the Crysis benchmark tool (assault demo) would crash at 1202mhz, as would BL2 with PhysX enabled, and with no memory overclock either. I didn't try out 1189mhz yet, but 1176mhz seems to have fixed all crashing I've been experiencing. My card has 74.2% ASIC for reference.

Just letting everyone know that Valley and Heaven which are common tools for stability testing don't seem to be providing accurate results with Titan.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Whatever. Valley crashes my Titans at anything more than 1163MHz using Naennon's BIOS...


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Whatever. Valley crashes my Titans at anything more than 1163MHz using Naennon's BIOS...


Trade you my single 1215 Valley stable for your 1163 crashing SLI?









(but on a serious note, doesn't SLI almost always clock lower than the cards would otherwise individually?)


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyke2806*
> 
> I have the same resolution using two Titans. Are you seeing any benefit with the third card?


Only in 3DMark scores and Crysis 3.......


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Trade you my single 1215 Valley stable for your 1163 crashing SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but on a serious note, doesn't SLI almost always clock lower than the cards would otherwise individually?)


I get stable at 1175MHz using the same bios, so it is probably an SLi thing!!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> This BIOS has given me 1202MHz stable in the stressful Bioshock Infinite. And still testing...
> 
> I was with Naennon's before and the max was 1150MHz. No throttle in both of them.
> 
> Simply WOW.
> 
> Thanks to all of you pro tweakers...enjoying the Titan so much...


Nevermind.


----------



## jprovido

YEHEY. can't wait to get home <3



would two titans be ok with an i5 3570k @ 5ghz? or should I wait for haswell


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Whatever. Valley crashes my Titans at anything more than 1163MHz using Naennon's BIOS...


check your pn and edit it


----------



## far327

Hi all

Is there a way to completely turn off boost clock? I keep crashing in Skyrim and I'm not doing any overclocking to my CPU or Titan's. I have solved my PSU power crashing, but now I experience driver crashes. I am using RR09SS.rom bios and 314.22 nvidia drivers.

thank you


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> My 3770K runs 3 Titan's just fine @ 2560x1600. I have it set to 4.5ghz, and it plays BF3, Crysis 3 with maximum settings, and I don't have any issues getting >60fps.
> 
> I did some testing in 3DMark11 and it takes 4.8ghz to fully use all 3 Titans. You should easily be able to handle 2 Titans with 4.2ghz.


It doesn't work that way. There is no magic number that it takes to power 3 titans. I've had my 3930K up to 5ghz and still was unable to get all 3 Titans @ 99% GPU usage @ 2560 EXCEPT in Crysis 3.

Crysis 3 is the ONLY game that will push 3 Titans the way they're meant to be pushed. Otherwise 2 Titans OC'd is the perfect setup for 2560x1440/1600, hands down.

BF3 does NOT need more than even 1 Titan at 2560x1440 maxed out with my CPU at my daily OC which is 4900mhz on my 3930K. With 2 Titans, I'm usually hovering around 120fps in the open maps, and bouncing off of the 200fps limiter in the closed maps in some areas.


----------



## dealio

crossposting this for views
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> few questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a backplate soon so I thought why not change the thermal paste. I have a some leftover from my CPU heatsink *(Noctua)... is this fine or should I get something better?*
> 
> *how about the thermal pads*, are there much better pads available than what I have now? backplate and titan are both EVGA.
> 
> as an aside, does anyone know if all Titans have the same TIM? or, to put another way, who mounts the heatsinks, nvidia or EVGA/Asus/etc..?
> 
> I am about to order a high flow bracket and the best recommended TIM.
> 
> moochass grassyass


----------



## DonPablo83

To our beloved 4 way sli owners, what is the performance jump from 3 way sli to 4 way sli AT 7680x1600 gaming? Cant find any benchies.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Is there a way to completely turn off boost clock? I keep crashing in Skyrim and I'm not doing any overclocking to my CPU or Titan's. I have solved my PSU power crashing, but now I experience driver crashes. I am using RR09SS.rom bios and 314.22 nvidia drivers.
> 
> thank you


You have to edit that bios. If I'm not mistaken, the gpu boost table is kinda high in Wolferins bios. Just lower it and you'll boost less.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> YEHEY. can't wait to get home <3
> 
> 
> 
> would two titans be ok with an i5 3570k @ 5ghz? or should I wait for haswell


Haswell, from preliminary reports, will be 5-10% faster than IB with with OC capabilities yet to be known. Your current CPU is way more than you need gaming wise. If your wallet is really burning a hole in your pocket, wait for IB-E.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Did a overclock test using Hitman benchmark. With modified 300W power and 1.212V voltage it reached 1280 core/3500 vRAM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and finally died at 1293...










Very nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Whatever. Valley crashes my Titans at anything more than 1163MHz using Naennon's BIOS...


Are you increasing the voltage with the slider? That puts the boost clock into overdrive, either have to not increase voltage using the slider or edit the boost clock down.
Might not hurt to try the cards independently, see if one is less than great & dragging the other one down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> crossposting this for views


Replacing the TIM can help, there are premium thermal pads out there for better thermal transfer but I haven't used them yet to see if there is any difference, I don't normally bother replacing pads until the current ones get dirty or ripped.
Better TIM & application does make some difference, replacing pads would likely make little if any difference.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Is there a way to completely turn off boost clock? I keep crashing in Skyrim and I'm not doing any overclocking to my CPU or Titan's. I have solved my PSU power crashing, but now I experience driver crashes. I am using RR09SS.rom bios and 314.22 nvidia drivers.
> 
> thank you


I have trouble with OC crashes in Skyrim as well. Seems to be very finicky with an OC.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I have trouble with OC crashes in Skyrim as well. Seems to be very finicky with an OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Is there a way to completely turn off boost clock? I keep crashing in Skyrim and I'm not doing any overclocking to my CPU or Titan's. I have solved my PSU power crashing, but now I experience driver crashes. I am using RR09SS.rom bios and 314.22 nvidia drivers.
> 
> thank you


Are you guys talking about Skyrim with ENB or vanilla Skyrim?
My oc went through several hours of Far Cry 3, BioShock Infinite, Crysis1 & 3 torture without crashing. so I thought my oc was stable for 24/7..... until today. My Titans crashed in GTA4 with ENB. :-(


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> Are you increasing the voltage with the slider? That puts the boost clock into overdrive, either have to not increase voltage using the slider or edit the boost clock down.
> Might not hurt to try the cards independently, see if one is less than great & dragging the other one down.


I did already. One card is 66% ASIC and is a pure crap clocker (its the reason I can't go over 1163MHz). The other is 73% I believe and it will do 1202MHz...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> By running the graphics tests over and over again at different CPU speeds between 3.9ghz and 4.8ghz I saw a steady increase in 'Graphics' score. The score stopped increasing once I reached 4.8ghz. Therefore I determine that it takes an I7-3770K at least 4.8ghz to full utilize (99% GPU usage) 3 Factory clocked EVGA GTX Titan's


But that's in 3d mark, those tests are designed to stress the gpus not the CPU (talking about just grfx tests). In battlefield 3 a large chunk of that CPU power will be used up by the game so your conclusion pointless when it comes to gaming.
All you have done is worked out that there is no CPU bottleneck in the 3dmark grfx tests. Of course theres not or how else could it properly test the gpu if every man and his dog was getting a CPU bottle neck?
You're seeing those gains up to 4.8ghz because 3 titans really is pushing that 3770k.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I did already. One card is 66% ASIC and is a pure crap clocker (its the reason I can't go over 1163MHz). The other is 73% I believe and it will do 1202MHz...


Mismatched cards used to be a small hassle to get them playing nice together. Tougher now with titans & the boost junk & modded bios'...
Used to be as easy as overclock, go to weaker card & bump the voltage on it to keep up with the better one.

Good luck man!


----------



## CallsignVega

3D Mark 11 score: 33,189 with my 24/7 gaming clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542

That sounds kinda poor, anyone know of some good 3DMark11 tweaks?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 3D Mark 11 score: 33,189 with my 24/7 gaming clocks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542
> 
> That sounds kinda poor, anyone know of some good 3DMark11 tweaks?


3dmark version 1.01 does give a small boost to the physics score, guessing the system memory is already at 2400Mhz with tight timings?
Other than that, pretty much driver tweaks, LOD can boost the graphics scores although I haven't experimented enough to know the best LOD value yet.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> It doesn't work that way. There is no magic number that it takes to power 3 titans. I've had my 3930K up to 5ghz and still was unable to get all 3 Titans @ 99% GPU usage @ 2560 EXCEPT in Crysis 3.
> 
> Crysis 3 is the ONLY game that will push 3 Titans the way they're meant to be pushed. Otherwise 2 Titans OC'd is the perfect setup for 2560x1440/1600, hands down.
> 
> BF3 does NOT need more than even 1 Titan at 2560x1440 maxed out with my CPU at my daily OC which is 4900mhz on my 3930K. With 2 Titans, I'm usually hovering around 120fps in the open maps, and bouncing off of the 200fps limiter in the closed maps in some areas.


This makes me sort of sad since I was going to pick up a third titan with ib-e. I game on single [email protected] We will see if common sense prevails and I can stick with two. I doubt it.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> This makes me sort of sad since I was going to pick up a third titan with ib-e. I game on single [email protected] We will see if common sense prevails and I can stick with two. I doubt it.


Part of me wishes I didn't have a mITX board, so I could have used both the titans I had in my possession.. Even so, I really don't play enough new games to warrant 2k in GPUs, lol.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Part of me wishes I didn't have a mITX board, so I could have used both the titans I had in my possession.. Even so, I really don't play enough new games to warrant 2k in GPUs, lol.


I don't play enough games to warrant 400$ in GPUs.

I mean I own them all because I can't turn down a steam sale or most AAA titles "just in case", but I don't play probably even half as much as you do.

I bought 8 256gb crucial c300 on the day they launched at 800$/each because I was curious if I could max out the IOPS on my raid controller.

I have issues. (I come from XS where many others have the same issues so I don't feel so alone)


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I don't play enough games to warrant 400$ in GPUs.
> 
> I mean I own them all because I can't turn down a steam sale or most AAA titles "just in case", but I don't play probably even half as much as you do.
> 
> I bought 8 256gb crucial c300 on the day they launched at 800$/each because I was curious if I could max out the IOPS on my raid controller.
> 
> I have issues. (I come from XS where many others have the same issues so I don't feel so alone)


Hah, sounds like me. I bought the 2nd titan for "what the hell purposes." I love hardware.. I might get 2-3 hours of gaming in every 2 weeks. But i'll fiddle with my gear probably the same amount of time.


----------



## d33r

Theres a horribly placed serial code sticker on the top of my Titans PCB that is partially covering a vram. It says "Do not remove or warrenty is voided" has anyone removed their serial code sticker for the time being? i dont like it on my vram..


----------



## DonPablo83

If u plan on water cooling, doesnt matter. Otherwise, safest practice is to leave it. Resist the temptation to look at it every 2 minutes whilst using ur pc.


----------



## DonPablo83

Or cover it up


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Theres a horribly placed serial code sticker on the top of my Titans PCB that is partially covering a vram. It says "Do not remove or warrenty is voided" has anyone removed their serial code sticker for the time being? i dont like it on my vram..


I usually take the 'do not remove ' stickers off & save them somewhere before I wreck them. Some fine tweezers & a blade can usually get them off cleanly.
$1000 card might not be the one to risk trying it though, I ripped a few before getting it down.


----------



## Creator

How do you specify exactly what boost clock to get in KBT? I'm getting almost random clocks that range from 1110-1137 every time I try to edit Naennon's bios.


----------



## Bajawah

*Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan WindForce 3X GPU Spotted In the Wild*

http://wccftech.com/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-titan-windforce-3x-gpu-spotted-wild/


----------



## capchaos

Terrible cooler


----------



## Ftimster

I agreed it looks terrible that cooler yuk BTW I know you guys don't put much stock in asic but I must say I hit the jack pot three cards (titans) 78-77-82 and my cards clock very nice on air and the 82 is slightly better but very miniscule I have read all the titan threads and I think I am starting to see the correlation between the two I don't know just my opinion


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Theres a horribly placed serial code sticker on the top of my Titans PCB that is partially covering a vram. It says "Do not remove or warrenty is voided" has anyone removed their serial code sticker for the time being? i dont like it on my vram..


I actually asked on the EVGA forums about it and they said it's ok to take it off and place it on a different spot on the card, both of mine came off pretty easily.

Also posting my build just because


----------



## kzinti1

I just ordered myself a very nice looking waterblock for my EVGA Titan.
Here's the link: http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p15363_Aquacomputer-kryographics-for-GTX-TITAN--nickel-plated-version.html
It was either this or the strange looking Heatkiller block with the holes on the bottom of the card that you'll never see without a mirror.
The AC's are very thin blocks which won't give you any trouble at all when using 2 or more cards.
I still don't know if I'll be getting another Titan, later, or go for another EVGA GTX 690 for quad-SLi.
No problem since I'm gonna wait a couple months before ordering either.
I'm not positive, but I think my EVGA backplate will fit with this certain block.
AquaTuning only had 5 of these blocks left (4 now) so if you want one you'd best hurry!
All the other sites only had blocks from EKWaterblocks. Not a choice for me.


----------



## Code-Red

I'm considering a rebuild including a Titan... but only if I can buy one with a lifetime warranty (for $1000, I'm not putting up with a 3 year guarantee, I've been burned by nvidia before on two 9800GX2's). Anyone know if there are any?


----------



## RR09SS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> I actually asked on the EVGA forums about it and they said it's ok to take it off and place it on a different spot on the card, both of mine came off pretty easily.


This ^.

Mine was placed across one of the vram chips as well. I called evga, and they did in fact say as long as its intact its all good. I placed mine along the edge of the card by the slot bracket, and my backplate covers it up nicely.


----------



## RR09SS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I'm considering a rebuild including a Titan... but only if I can buy one with a lifetime warranty (for $1000, I'm not putting up with a 3 year guarantee, I've been burned by nvidia before on two 9800GX2's). Anyone know if there are any?


There arent any that I am aware of. Evga offers an extended warranty, and will cover for up to 5 years.
And honestly who here is keeping a titan longer then 5 years if that, beyond maybe for their collection


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> I actually asked on the EVGA forums about it and they said it's ok to take it off and place it on a different spot on the card, both of mine came off pretty easily.
> 
> Also posting my build just because


ya know, those DIMMS aren't operating in quad channel, they're in dual channel. Found out the hard way that you had to place the sticks in every other slot to get full bandwidth. The slots are colored like that for a reason...

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af254/Jaquith/ASUS_Quad_Channel.gif

But, i guess, whatever.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ya know, those DIMMS aren't operating in quad channel, they're in dual channel. Found out the hard way that you had to place the sticks in every other slot to get full bandwidth. The slots are colored like that for a reason...
> 
> But, i guess, whatever.


With 4 sticks they still operate in dual channel the same as 2 sticks, just a way to add more memory.


----------



## saeedkunna

HELLEO EVERYONE
I AM UPGRADING MY GTX 680 TO TITAN (I WILL GET IT NEXT WEEK ) MY QUSTION IS DO I NEED TO REINSTALL WINDOWS (WIN 8 64BIT) OR JUST REMOVE THE DRIVER AND INSTALL TITAN DRIVER?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> HELLEO EVERYONE
> I AM UPGRADING MY GTX 680 TO TITAN (I WILL GET IT NEXT WEEK ) MY QUSTION IS DO I NEED TO REINSTALL WINDOWS (WIN 8 64BIT) OR JUST REMOVE THE DRIVER AND INSTALL TITAN DRIVER?


I just removed my 670 and installed the Titan

no issues whatsoever.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ya know, those DIMMS aren't operating in quad channel, they're in dual channel. Found out the hard way that you had to place the sticks in every other slot to get full bandwidth. The slots are colored like that for a reason...
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af254/Jaquith/ASUS_Quad_Channel.gif
> 
> But, i guess, whatever.


umm the board doesn't support Quad Channel.. it's an 1155 socket board, it only has those 4 RAM slots.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> HELLEO EVERYONE
> I AM UPGRADING MY GTX 680 TO TITAN (I WILL GET IT NEXT WEEK ) MY QUSTION IS DO I NEED TO REINSTALL WINDOWS (WIN 8 64BIT) OR JUST REMOVE THE DRIVER AND INSTALL TITAN DRIVER?


They use the same drivers. Just pop it in & you're good. You may want to upgrade to 314.22


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan WindForce 3X GPU Spotted In the Wild*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-titan-windforce-3x-gpu-spotted-wild/


Its only a concept not a production run card.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> let's see some pics!


Here they are still on air until I get blocks and a damn 900D. I'm not too keen on the big green glowing GEFORCE GTX on the side of them but I guess I only have to put up with it until they go under water.

And here they are next to my old 680s

Oh yeah and does this get me into the club?


----------



## saeedkunna

thank you guys I am already on 314.22







one last thing do you think my psu will be enough to run the titan Gigabyte Superb 720 watt plus http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2793#sp


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> thank you guys I am already on 314.22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one last thing do you think my psu will be enough to run the titan Gigabyte Superb 720 watt plus http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2793#sp


more than enough... i ran a Kill-a-Watt on my i7 3930k/Titan rig, topped out around 450w on Farcry 3 and Hard Reset, and that's a OCed overvolted i7 CPU.

Then, i did a full stress test by running Cinebench 11.5 and Heaven, and it topped out around 550w.

Now, 83% efficiency, and that's 373 watts and 456 watts.

Another Titan is doable easily on quality 750w.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> *Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan WindForce 3X GPU Spotted In the Wild*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-titan-windforce-3x-gpu-spotted-wild/


"Gigabyte's GeForce GTX Titan WindForce 3x comes with a reference PCB"
No one is going to buy that


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> HELLEO EVERYONE
> I AM UPGRADING MY GTX 680 TO TITAN (I WILL GET IT NEXT WEEK ) MY QUSTION IS DO I NEED TO REINSTALL WINDOWS (WIN 8 64BIT) OR JUST REMOVE THE DRIVER AND INSTALL TITAN DRIVER?


There is a caps lock on your keyboard and you can turn it off


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I'm considering a rebuild including a Titan... but only if I can buy one with a lifetime warranty (for $1000, I'm not putting up with a 3 year guarantee, I've been burned by nvidia before on two 9800GX2's). Anyone know if there are any?


Zotac ones have a 5 year warranty so that is enough to get you upgraded to high end Volta might it fail you after 5 years


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Theres a horribly placed serial code sticker on the top of my Titans PCB that is partially covering a vram. It says "Do not remove or warrenty is voided" has anyone removed their serial code sticker for the time being? i dont like it on my vram..


I took mine off after a bit of benching, the card was a bit warm and the glue came off nice and easy.


----------



## Darco19

Mine seems to be able to do 1250mhz in Valley for a bit, but then the temps seem to cause it to throttle it after a few mins in. The core will drop to about 1150-1189 by the end of the run. Power usage also seems to be going above 116% on Naenon's BIOS, but it won't ever crash and the voltage remains steady at v1.212. Oh and I have to run the fan at 65%-70% otherwise the temps go above 95c.

I'm not sure if its a combination of the BIOS not having a high enough power target, or the fact that this OC is just pulling a bit too much power for the card to handle. Also, I did try Naenon's 140% power target BIOS as well, but it still throttles







I was beginning to think I may have a golden titan...


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I just ordered myself a very nice looking waterblock for my EVGA Titan.
> Here's the link: http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p15363_Aquacomputer-kryographics-for-GTX-TITAN--nickel-plated-version.html
> It was either this or the strange looking Heatkiller block with the holes on the bottom of the card that you'll never see without a mirror.
> The AC's are very thin blocks which won't give you any trouble at all when using 2 or more cards.
> I still don't know if I'll be getting another Titan, later, or go for another EVGA GTX 690 for quad-SLi.
> No problem since I'm gonna wait a couple months before ordering either.
> I'm not positive, but I think my EVGA backplate will fit with this certain block.
> AquaTuning only had 5 of these blocks left (4 now) so if you want one you'd best hurry!
> All the other sites only had blocks from EKWaterblocks. Not a choice for me.


I used Aqua blocks on my 680 Lightnings, I liked them very much, Have EK on my Titan's because they were only blocks available but they seem fine, I like that EK changed the block where you don't have to add the adapter when you use more than one card, less fittings, less chance for leaks


----------



## d33r

I love my normal TItan, im running at 1124mhz with only +135 mhz gpu clock offset increase, and +98 memory clock so far. Using stock voltage and Havent tried to go any higher yet..


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Mine seems to be able to do 1250mhz in Valley for a bit, but then the temps seem to cause it to throttle it after a few mins in. The core will drop to about 1150-1189 by the end of the run. Power usage also seems to be going above 116% on Naenon's BIOS, but it won't ever crash and the voltage remains steady at v1.212. Oh and I have to run the fan at 65%-70% otherwise the temps go above 95c.
> 
> I'm not sure if its a combination of the BIOS not having a high enough power target, or the fact that this OC is just pulling a bit too much power for the card to handle. Also, I did try Naenon's 140% power target BIOS as well, but it still throttles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think I may have a golden titan...


The throttling seems to have gone for the most part after changing up a few settings. Specifically, I lowered my OC slightly, set the prioritize target to temp, along with disabling overvoltage. I also increased the power target.

I have a feeling I can push my Titan even higher if I do the 'The Mod' from dwood since temps won't be an issue and the card won't need to supply any further power for the fans, since I'll be connecting everything up to the PSU directly. All in all, I think I got lucky with my card!

Result: http://i50.tinypic.com/x6dij6.jpg


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Here they are still on air until I get blocks and a damn 900D. I'm not too keen on the big green glowing GEFORCE GTX on the side of them but I guess I only have to put up with it until they go under water.


EVGA have a program to control the lighting, pretty sure you can turn it off.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1869730
Quote:


> Oh yeah and does this get me into the club?


No, there is a form to fill out in the original post if you want to officially be in.
I didn't bother..


----------



## khemist

Block on.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Block on.


Your titan looks lonely in there by itself.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Your titan looks lonely in there by itself.


+1 Get another. Because reasons.

I am digging the full cover block less than I thought I would. I keep hoping they'll make one like my old 590 block that is perfectly rectangular. I've always love love loved the AMD 6xxx series reference coolers and that type of look.


----------



## mbreslin

"Because reasons."

I love it.

Re: Full cover block: You've seen this one right?


If that had been available when I bought my blocks I would have gotten those for sure. Someone else is doing a block with active cooling for the vram chips when I rebuild my loops for ib-e I will be switching to those.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> "Because reasons."
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Re: Full cover block: You've seen this one right?
> 
> 
> If that had been available when I bought my blocks I would have gotten those for sure. Someone else is doing a block with active cooling for the vram chips when I rebuild my loops for ib-e I will be switching to those.


Aye, I have. It was available exactly 1 week after I purchased my blocks but sadly only comes in nickel. After having both a koolance nickel and EK EN nickel block, I will never trust those companies' plating again. Also EK didn't do their FC design justice. The ports take up 2 slots so why be shy about thickness?


Spoiler: old design





[


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> The throttling seems to have gone for the most part after changing up a few settings. Specifically, I lowered my OC slightly, set the prioritize target to temp, along with disabling overvoltage. I also increased the power target.
> 
> I have a feeling I can push my Titan even higher if I do the 'The Mod' from dwood since temps won't be an issue and the card won't need to supply any further power for the fans, since I'll be connecting everything up to the PSU directly. All in all, I think I got lucky with my card!
> 
> Result: http://i50.tinypic.com/x6dij6.jpg


Nice ASIC. I think that is the highest I've seen with Titan so far. Golden one for sure.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Nice ASIC. I think that is the highest I've seen with Titan so far. Golden one for sure.


Hehe, thanks. I still don't think ASIC means everything, but it does look promising so far. If there are people who will pay extra for good OC'ers, then I might be in luck


----------



## mikami

Does anyone know whats the average boost clock on a vanilla titan on say battlefield 3? crysis 3? For example my dc2 gtx 670 stays mostly on 1215mhz on bf3


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikami*
> 
> I'm on the fence between a vanilla titan or the superclocked evga edition. Does anyone know whats the average boost clock on a vanilla titan on say battlefield 3? crysis 3?


THe cards are identical. Flash a SC bios to the vanilla and it will behave exactly the same.


----------



## mikami

ah ok, thanks wasn't sure. Might wait for that rumored gtx titan lite.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Hey guys,

So I've just installed a Gainward Titan and a bit concerned about the 3D Mark 11 score.

I'm getting P12827 and graphics score of 14486.
My 680 would get P10300 or there abouts. (Dropped with recent drivers.)
Does this seem ok?

I get 120 fps in Unigine Heaven and 3034.

Thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My GPU score is well over 16k with a single Titan but that's overclocked. 3dmark11 throttles really bad so depending on the card that could be a perfectly normal score...


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikami*
> 
> Does anyone know whats the average boost clock on a vanilla titan on say battlefield 3? crysis 3? For example my dc2 gtx 670 stays mostly on 1215mhz on bf3


Mine has been boosting to Approx 1058 in BF3 at all stock settings.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So what's everybody's favorite BIOS? Just noticed I've downloaded about 10 of them!


----------



## fommof

Just received my EVGA SC and doing some tests to check the behavior (old timer ex-Fermi user here, lol).

Crysis and Warhead loops don't seem to stress this card judjing by the power measurements. Crysis 2 is alright.

By default it boosts at 1058Mhz/1.15V without touching anything (everything and i mean everything default). Crysis 2 gave some instant very small throtling since by default the power is set to 100% and Crysis 2 was hitting up to 103%. Easy fix, set the power to 106% and it's gone.

Same with the temp, the default fan profile is not very aggresive and the card hits 80-82C some times. Default temp target is 80C, increase to 85C, problem solved (or create a custom fan profile to keep the temp below the target, i'll do it later).

Temp/Power unlinked, priority to temp.

ASIC is 79.4% although i doubt it means anything...









Anobody has in mind a really heavy game with timedemos bring it on (no time for real gaming right now, timedemo loops can run all by themselves)

Won't bother with OC at the time being, prefer to wait Nvidia to fix the incorrect power readings (???) and start from scratch then. Don't want to do all the stability tests twice...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

3dmark11 stresses the cards pretty good. The first test in particular always causes throttling for me...


----------



## dealio

i am trying to find the thickness of the thermal pads

HEY GUYS USING WATER BLOCKS!! please take a look at your lonely stock heatsink, can you tell me what is the size? 0.5mm, 1mm or 1.5mm?? are they all the same size?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Mine seems to be able to do 1250mhz in Valley for a bit, but then the temps seem to cause it to throttle it after a few mins in. The core will drop to about 1150-1189 by the end of the run. Power usage also seems to be going above 116% on Naenon's BIOS, but it won't ever crash and the voltage remains steady at v1.212. Oh and I have to run the fan at 65%-70% otherwise the temps go above 95c.
> 
> I'm not sure if its a combination of the BIOS not having a high enough power target, or the fact that this OC is just pulling a bit too much power for the card to handle. Also, I did try Naenon's 140% power target BIOS as well, but it still throttles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think I may have a golden titan...


Shouldn't be too close to the PSU limit, at 1.3V 1320 core I was pulling 724W from the wall with a single titan & 3770k. Figuring 80% efficiency for the psu maybe about 600w max.
Unless it's an old PSU that is getting tired. My 3 year old hx1000 can't quite handle a full 1000w anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So what's everybody's favorite BIOS? Just noticed I've downloaded about 10 of them!


Naennon's original so far, just been editing that to fit my needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 3dmark11 stresses the cards pretty good. The first test in particular always causes throttling for me...


I haven't found anything else that pulls as much power as gt1 of 3dmark11 either, if a card is going to throttle from power, it will be there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i am trying to find the thickness of the thermal pads
> 
> HEY GUYS USING WATER BLOCKS!! please take a look at your lonely stock heatsink, can you tell me what is the size? 0.5mm, 1mm or 1.5mm?? are they all the same size?


Can't measure them properly on the stock cooler, but comparing to the loose pads I have they are thicker than the 1mm, must be 1.5mm. Hopefully someone else can confirm. They are all the same size.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i am trying to find the thickness of the thermal pads
> 
> HEY GUYS USING WATER BLOCKS!! please take a look at your lonely stock heatsink, can you tell me what is the size? 0.5mm, 1mm or 1.5mm?? are they all the same size?


My digital caliper says 2mm. They are very thick pads.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Don't go by power consumption alone for stress testing an overclock. Far Cry 3 made my card crash at clocks that were stable for more "stressful" games/apps. Even Sacred 2 with SGSSAA did the same.


----------



## dealio

guys thanks for the answers re: thermal pads thickness...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So what's everybody's favorite BIOS? Just noticed I've downloaded about 10 of them!


i like RR09SS.rom http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/6300#post_19658562

this is playing Far Cry 3 MP, 1440p, 2xAA, ultra settings... pegged at 1176 MHz.. and it downclocks while web browsing!


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Worried about this throttling talk.

Should a single Titan really throttle when using a Corsair 850w PSU?

I am concerned about my lowly score of P12890 though.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Worried about this throttling talk.
> 
> Should a single Titan really throttle when using a Corsair 850w PSU?
> 
> I am concerned about my lowly score of P12890 though.


it will probably throttle but that can be fixed by flashing a tweaked BIOS. the original bios is weaksauce









that score is just a bit below average given stock clock and bios..


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> My digital caliper says 2mm. They are very thick pads.


I wouldn't go by the reference pads, there like sponges almost, a one thickness fits all type of pad.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I wouldn't go by the reference pads, there like sponges almost, a one thickness fits all type of pad.


Quite, but the VRAM chips need that thickness. Mosfets can probably use 1.5mm. The stock pads are spongy but they also dent crazy easy, and my mosfet pads are only slightly dented. The vram pads barely made contact.


----------



## MKHunt

EVGA PrecisionX 4.1 came out today. Enables k-boost in SLI.

Holy smokes I forgot I posted. My bad.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I wouldn't go by the reference pads, there like sponges almost, a one thickness fits all type of pad.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite, but the VRAM chips need that thickness. Mosfets can probably use 1.5mm. The stock pads are spongy but they also dent crazy easy, and my mosfet pads are only slightly dented. The vram pads barely made contact.
Click to expand...

like this stuff?? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18137/thr-198/ it looks crappy


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> like this stuff?? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18137/thr-198/ it looks crappy


That particular pad does look kinda crappy, the fujitsu stuff looks better although quite a bit more pricey.


----------



## CyBorg807

So I noticed something off about one of my Titans, I have tried various OC settings and no matter what one of my SC Titans always throttles at 80C as if the temp target was set to that. My other Titan is good right up until 94C though. I am still using the Stock SC BIOS on both of them.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> EVGA PrecisionX 4.1 came out today. Enables k-boost in SLI.
> 
> Holy smokes I forgot I posted. My bad.


Does K-boost add anything for people using a modded bios?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Does K-boost add anything for people using a modded bios?


It ah, locks your boost to on in all modes. SO.... not a lot, but might grab 1-2 points extra in benches.


----------



## nyk20z3

Enough Said -


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Enough Said -


Wish my 690 block from Aqua looked as good as that. Damn.


----------



## cpufrost

Anyone that's liquid cooled experiment with fan values?
I set mine both to zero. (0 min, 0 max)
Works great!
After all if there's no fan plugged in, might as well have the header cranked down to nothing. May or may not make a difference with total power.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey guys check out my Titan vs 7970 Final Conclusion complete with graphs!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1377038/megatechpc-presents-sli-gtx-titan-vs-cf-r7970/0_50#post_19641870


----------



## SAN-NAS

On thing I dont like about the new Precision is that after a restart, all my setting are there for offsets and such BUT voltage resets every time. Yes, Start Up is checked. So, if you set it to +38 (this is how its displayed now, instead of 1.2v) it reset to +0. This is annoying if you have a offset that requires the extra volts. If you forget and play a game it will lock the game.

Also, why is the EVGA LED Controller not integrated with Precision?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I am trying to find anyone who has Titan/SLI and surround 2d gaming with skyrim and mods+ENB.

I want to know how performance is and VRAM does it help?

I currently have 3 680s(2gb vers)running 5760x1080p and im struggling in FPS when i have all mods +K enb maxed. I suspect its Vram related, but i dont have a way to check the vram since enb and fps overlays dont get along.

Can anyone give some numbers if they have that setup?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> Anyone that's liquid cooled experiment with fan values?
> I set mine both to zero. (0 min, 0 max)
> Works great!
> After all if there's no fan plugged in, might as well have the header cranked down to nothing. May or may not make a difference with total power.


Basic electrical theory states that if there is nothing connected to said outlet, then zero power can be consumed.

That being said, you may or may not be sucking up a few mA or something absurdly tiny by having the fan controller attempting to do it's job.


----------



## mikami

Anyone know the difference between the signature sc and the regular sc versions? Different vrms? Clocks look the same on the evga site


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikami*
> 
> Anyone know the difference between the signature sc and the regular sc versions? Different vrms? Clocks look the same on the evga site


They are the exact same. Only difference is in the packaging and accessories.


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> They are the exact same. Only difference is in the packaging and accessories.


"_Add one extra-large shirt, all Titan owners will want to go around wearing that!_"


----------



## thestache

Many people running their GTX Titans with EVGA GTX 680 High Airflow Brackets?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Many people running their GTX Titans with EVGA GTX 680 High Airflow Brackets?


Hows so ?


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Many people running their GTX Titans with EVGA GTX 680 High Airflow Brackets?


I do. The bracket fits perfectly.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Hows so ?


The brackets are the exact same for both the 680 and titan so you can just replace it with the 680 HF bracket.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Bit concerned about my card throttling, if that is what is going on.

Running 3D Mark 11, it seems it is jumping pretty badly between stock and boost clocks.

Without marking times on the dot on 3D Mark, its hard to tell whether its just changing scenes or something when the dips happen.

I did a mild overclock of +100 GPU offset and it goes 1097, 1084, 1071 and stock now and then.

Set Power to 106% , target temp 90C

During the test , the hottest it reached was 79C.

I really hate this new boost crap. Seems to add a strange complication, considering we already have power steppings, why are they insisting with this boost stuff? Marketing maybe?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Bit concerned about my card throttling, if that is what is going on.
> 
> Running 3D Mark 11, it seems it is jumping pretty badly between stock and boost clocks.
> 
> Without marking times on the dot on 3D Mark, its hard to tell whether its just changing scenes or something when the dips happen.
> 
> I did a mild overclock of +100 GPU offset and it goes 1097, 1084, 1071 and stock now and then.
> 
> Set Power to 106% , target temp 90C
> 
> During the test , the hottest it reached was 79C.
> 
> I really hate this new boost crap. Seems to add a strange complication, considering we already have power steppings, why are they insisting with this boost stuff? Marketing maybe?


Some cards will throttle when it hits close to 80.
Bios flashing your card may help with this issue


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Hows so ?


Waiting for mine and the backplates to arrive, so yes I guess.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Some cards will throttle when it hits close to 80.
> Bios flashing your card may help with this issue


I thought the idea of increasing the max temp in Precision was to get around this limitation and a big part of having a Titan was this feature?


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Basic electrical theory states that if there is nothing connected to said outlet, then zero power can be consumed.
> 
> That being said, you may or may not be sucking up a few mA or something absurdly tiny by having the fan controller attempting to do it's job.


1) Of course there is no power consumed, this about allocation which would mean it would be "set aside" if you will regardless if there is any load on the header or not. So if the BIOS is set to 0/0 then all available power can be used for the card. Not sure if this is really how it works but I did it and nothing has blown up! It would be very important to remember that if using a bios with the fan set to zip to flash back if going back to air! Of course I could not see anyone doing that except perhaps in the case of RMA in which they need to flash factory BIOS anyway.









2) It has been mentioned previously that if the fan is manually set to a higher value that the card could reach its power limit prematurely.

The fan's draw is feeble in comparison to other parts, that's obvious.

Since the fan is not used when a waterblock is in use, this goes under the "why not?" category. Does not seem to hurt.

I have two titans, one a standard and the other a SC. Their ASIC is 72.9/74.8 respectively. Non SLI OC were higher, over 1200. On air the 80C limit was hit and they would throttle back to baseclock fast. Making the baseclock 1100 meant they would throttle to 1.1GHz but the temp would go over 90 degrees and there appeared to be another type of throttling going on.

Overriding the 85% limit to 100% in BIOS and setting the fans to 100% full time (annoying loud!) I was able to keep temps in the lower 60 range. Keep in mind the environment here is cool, around 17C! I figured this is where I would be benchmark wise on water.

That was not the case! On water I idle around 18C and load is 26C. I'm able to run with boost at 1202, Memory at 3500 on both cards in SLI. Silent, no throttle, fan locked at zip! Life is good!


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> I thought the idea of increasing the max temp in Precision was to get around this limitation and a big part of having a Titan was this feature?


Nvidia implemented this and there is no fix.
This is why you see alot of people bios flashing to by pass this issue.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Nvidia implemented this and there is no fix.
> This is why you see alot of people bios flashing to by pass this issue.


I know about voltage limits, im ok with that. But this is what confuses me.

I'm pretty old school when it comes to overclocking GPUs.

In precision I set Power to 106% , Target temp 90C and a GPU offset of just +100.

Running 3D Mark 11, I checked the log files afterwards. It goes 1097 , 1071, 1084 and randomly bottoms down to 864ish. (Not sure if this is between tests or it runs some tests slower for whatever reason.)

The temps don't seem to correlate to the dips. Even though I set a target of 90, the hottest it got was 79.

Is that because an offset of just +100 isn't pushing the limit?

If I just increased the target temp to 90C and power 106% , the clocks don't improve.

My card boosts to 1006 stock anyway, it doesn't change with 90C target.

I thought it was meant to increase clocks just going by max temp? Confused.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Nvidia implemented this and there is no fix.
> This is why you see alot of people bios flashing to by pass this issue.


Pretty sure even with Naennon rom, mine drops 2 speed bins at 79C. I had to use a fan curve to target 75~76C


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> I know about voltage limits, im ok with that. But this is what confuses me.
> 
> I'm pretty old school when it comes to overclocking GPUs.
> 
> In precision I set Power to 106% , Target temp 90C and a GPU offset of just +100.
> 
> Running 3D Mark 11, I checked the log files afterwards. It goes 1097 , 1071, 1084 and randomly bottoms down to 864ish. (Not sure if this is between tests or it runs some tests slower for whatever reason.)
> 
> The temps don't seem to correlate to the dips. Even though I set a target of 90, the hottest it got was 79.
> 
> Is that because an offset of just +100 isn't pushing the limit?
> 
> If I just increased the target temp to 90C and power 106% , the clocks don't improve.
> 
> My card boosts to 1006 stock anyway, it doesn't change with 90C target.
> 
> I thought it was meant to increase clocks just going by max temp? Confused.


In 3dmark11 its power target that causes throttling in my experience. Flashing to a modded BIOS with a higher power target (I'm using 12% right now) cures most of the throttling for me...


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> I know about voltage limits, im ok with that. But this is what confuses me.
> 
> I'm pretty old school when it comes to overclocking GPUs.
> 
> In precision I set Power to 106% , Target temp 90C and a GPU offset of just +100.
> 
> Running 3D Mark 11, I checked the log files afterwards. It goes 1097 , 1071, 1084 and randomly bottoms down to 864ish. (Not sure if this is between tests or it runs some tests slower for whatever reason.)
> 
> The temps don't seem to correlate to the dips. Even though I set a target of 90, the hottest it got was 79.
> 
> Is that because an offset of just +100 isn't pushing the limit?
> 
> If I just increased the target temp to 90C and power 106% , the clocks don't improve.
> 
> My card boosts to 1006 stock anyway, it doesn't change with 90C target.
> 
> I thought it was meant to increase clocks just going by max temp? Confused.


We have very similar Titans, it seems.

Those short dips to 860's seem to be power savings kicking in too eagerly. I changed the Nvidia control panel's power management mode to prefer maximum perfomance and those dips seem to have been eliminated. The rest of the throttling remains, though.









Personally, I'd take a stable (even if lower) overclock over this Throttle 2.0 crap any day. Honestly, that's what Nvidia should call this "boost" if they had any decency. Otherwise an absolutely brilliant GPU.


----------



## cpufrost

Also I find that if you set your voltage too low in bios it will throttle sooner even if you're not near 80C. Have not tried this since installing waterblocks though. At 1.2V the 1200MHz clock sticks until the GPU reaches 80C. With liquid cooling that cannot happen unless something is really wrong.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> We have very similar Titans, it seems.
> 
> Those short dips to 860's seem to be power savings kicking in too eagerly. I changed the Nvidia control panel's power management mode to prefer maximum perfomance and those dips seem to have been eliminated. The rest of the throttling remains, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd take a stable (even if lower) overclock over this Throttle 2.0 crap any day. Honestly, that's what Nvidia should call this "boost" if they had any decency. Otherwise an absolutely brilliant GPU.


Logically I would think this jumping about of the clocks would cause some sort of stutter crap to occur and cause frame latency issues, but it seems to have the opposite effect.

Maybe they are gunning for the end user experience over number crunching (AMD like their numbers).


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So I noticed something off about one of my Titans, I have tried various OC settings and no matter what one of my SC Titans always throttles at 80C as if the temp target was set to that. My other Titan is good right up until 94C though. I am still using the Stock SC BIOS on both of them.


Not happening with my SC. Strange...

(stock bios, power to 106%, temp to 85C since when running it reaches a couple degrees above 80C, i have recorded some sessions if you want, i can post them)


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

I've never seen mine go above 80C. :-(


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> We have very similar Titans, it seems.
> 
> Those short dips to 860's seem to be power savings kicking in too eagerly. I changed the Nvidia control panel's power management mode to prefer maximum perfomance and those dips seem to have been eliminated. The rest of the throttling remains, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd take a stable (even if lower) overclock over this Throttle 2.0 crap any day. Honestly, that's what Nvidia should call this "boost" if they had any decency. Otherwise an absolutely brilliant GPU.


I like this suggestion; it's catchy and appropriate. We should call it Throttle 2.0.


----------



## JCPUser

So it took longer to get this new build up and running than I anticipated (the supposedly infallible AX-1200 up and died on me), but I finally got everything installed and OC'd. First, a shot of my two new beauties.

Turned out that MSI was the most plentiful card out here in Japan... and by plentiful I mean that it took 3 weeks of f5'ing and well over the MSRP to secure them









Based on the feedback in this thread, I flashed the Naennon BIOS with an edit that moved the default power up to 285W. As it turns out my cards will only do 1150/6350 @1.215V and at those settings in Valley they were consistently drawing 280-285W (fairly low ASIC qualities of 70% and 68.5%). But while they do guzzle power... man are these _cards fast._ I know Majin SSJ Eric ran some detail benches, but here is a comparison at 2560x1600 of my Titans to my old 7970 CFX system

*Titan SLI @ 1150/6350 -- Valley Ultra 2560x1600 4xAA*


*7970 CFX @1125/1575 Valley Ultra 2560x1600 4xAA*


An impressive 58% improvement and while I didn't have the best clocking 7970s it is clear that Titan really spreads it wings at larger resolutions.

Furthermore, not to bring the whole frame time discussion into this thread, but I noticed that the Titans were much smoother than the 7970's in Valley. And while I don't plan on turning off Vsync while gaming, SLI has come a long way the last few years (last SLI system was with the GTX 285). Throw in the ability to use SGSSAA (gives _*unbelievable*_ IQ if you have the GPU power to spare) and IMO Titan is worth every penny.

Now back to playing with my new toys.


----------



## Masta Squidge

68.9% ASIC by the way.

That may explain why I can't seem to get anything stable over +100 mhz, regardless of whether or not I run it up to 1.2mV. Oh well, it still brutalizes everything I throw at it. I am not a big fan of high OCs anyways, I like my stuff to last at least 5 years.


----------



## khemist

79% ASIC for me, been running at 1215 / 1852 (+175 +700) stock bios XSPC block.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 79% ASIC for me, been running at 1215 / 1852 (+175 +700) stock bios XSPC block.


Jelly.

Right now I have it at +80, and am seeing how far I can go with memory. Am up to +350 mhz right now and not one single driver crash burning through a windowed valley at 80-125 fps. Temp is holding at 73C.


----------



## tonyjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> So it took longer to get this new build up and running than I anticipated (the supposedly infallible AX-1200 up and died on me), but I finally got everything installed and OC'd. First, a shot of my two new beauties.
> 
> Turned out that MSI was the most plentiful card out here in Japan... and by plentiful I mean that it took 3 weeks of f5'ing and well over the MSRP to secure them


How much did that set you back for both those cards? man all you guys with disposable income I'm jealous


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Jelly.
> 
> Right now I have it at +80, and am seeing how far I can go with memory. Am up to +350 mhz right now and not one single driver crash burning through a windowed valley at 80-125 fps. Temp is holding at 73C.


I'm in the same boat as you. One of my cards was hitting 90 and the other around 68 ~ 70. Just got off the phone with EVGA and they are gonna send a replacement out to me for the one that hits around 90 ~ 93 in valley.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Turns out my Gigabyte Titan has an ASIC quality of 68.1% :'(

Boosts to a 100% steady 980Mhz on stock 1.168v without touching a single setting on Precision X. I'm a little puzzled, if I'm honest.


----------



## freitz

My EVGA says 67.% so I don't think it means to much. Its aSC


----------



## paradoxis

Hello guys i have a question recently i've bought a asus gtx titan with 72.9 ASIC quality i cant overclock it stable even at 1137 i have tried all possible frequencies my sistem and settings:
My sistem
3770k 4.8ghz
asus maximus v extreme
16 gb g.skill
corsair ax850
EVGA Precision X 4
Fan speed 70% + 37 mv 106% TDP no overclock on memory
1202 hz - crash within seconds
1189 hz - crash within minutes
1175 hz - crash within minutes
1163 hz - crash after some time
1150 hz - crash after some time
1137 hz - crash after 17 min of Valley Benchmark
1137 hz - crash in farcry 3 and bioshock

it throttles really bad too from 1150 to 993, i've tried a couple of custome bios same thing,my question should i return it and hope for a better one i have seen lower ASIC quality doing at least 1150 stable,it has horrible coil whine too im little bit disappointed i have paid a little over 1000 euro for it,i was aiming at 1150 at least.

Thanks in advance


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxis*
> 
> Hello guys i have a question recently i've bought a asus gtx titan with 72.9 ASIC quality i cant overclock it stable even at 1137 i have tried all possible frequencies my sistem and settings:
> My sistem
> 3770k 4.8ghz
> asus maximus v extreme
> 16 gb g.skill
> corsair ax850
> EVGA Precision X 4
> Fan speed 70% + 37 mv 106% TDP no overclock on memory
> 1202 hz - crash within seconds
> 1189 hz - crash within minutes
> 1175 hz - crash within minutes
> 1163 hz - crash after some time
> 1150 hz - crash after some time
> 1137 hz - crash after 17 min of Valley Benchmark
> 1137 hz - crash in farcry 3 and bioshock
> 
> it throttles really bad too from 1150 to 993, i've tried a couple of custome bios same thing,my question should i return it and hope for a better one i have seen lower ASIC quality doing at least 1150 stable,it has horrible coil whine too im little bit disappointed i have paid a little over 1000 euro for it,i was aiming at 1150 at least.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Set fanspeed to auto and up the power limit a bit


----------



## paradoxis

i have tried power limit at 106% and 37+ mv is not stable


----------



## Xanvast

Mine are 77.3% and 76.1%, they are not stable at 1202 either nor 1189 they crash after about 10mns to 1h (stable clock no throttling with modded bios)... I am testing 1176 but it may still be too much.
Some games are heavier than others, Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite seem to be great to test stability.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 68.9% ASIC by the way.
> 
> That may explain why I can't seem to get anything stable over +100 mhz, regardless of whether or not I run it up to 1.2mV. Oh well, it still brutalizes everything I throw at it. I am not a big fan of high OCs anyways, I like my stuff to last at least 5 years.


My two cards are 69.2% & 72.0% and both overclock to 1200mhz @ 1.2v. ASIC means sfa..


----------



## Phishy714

I now have my Titan under water.. Max temp is 44C, when I was hitting 88C before lol.

Anyone have a good water-cooled bios out there?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's a really good score for the stock BIOS!







I'm using a modded Naennon BIOS now but still trying different things..


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xanvast*
> 
> Mine are 77.3% and 76.1%, they are not stable at 1202 either nor 1189 they crash after about 10mns to 1h (stable clock no throttling with modded bios)... I am testing 1176 but it may still be too much.
> Some games are heavier than others, *Tomb Raider* and Bioshock Infinite seem to be great to test stability.


Definitely this!

I thought I was perfectly stable at 1202 everywhere! 3DMark, Valley, Heaven 3.0/4.0 etc. (even EVGA OC Scanner passed full two hours) Tomb Raider would crash to desktop or cause machine to hang requiring a reset usually within 5-15 minutes. Peak GPU temps of 31°C. Dropped down to 1189 now solid. Your ASICs are slightly better than mine too but I believe at this point we're splitting hairs.

It's amazing that 1202 isn't solid yet 1189 appears to be.

I have memory at 3333 (in BIOS) and just completed a Valley run at 3700!

Time to hit Lara again!

+700 memory is quite impressive. I'm using EK copper/acetal blocks with the aluminum backplates btw. I do believe the backplates reduce VRAM temps considerably over having them exposed however the VRAM on the component side getting cooled by the waterblock really see benefits.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I had my memory up to 650 in valley without problems, crashed at 700.

Then got into RIFT for a bit, and wound up just backing it off to 300, and I think that is where I am going to stay at.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I had my memory up to 650 in valley without problems, crashed at 700.
> 
> Then got into RIFT for a bit, and wound up just backing it off to 300, and I think that is where I am going to stay at.


Yup, I can't do +700 mem in games, usually just leave it at +400 for every day OC.


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey everyone! Today was my lucky day. I found a $450 gift card to Fry's that I have been missing for almost a year (nearly expired







), and happened to notice they had a Titan in stock. I went down and got the only one they had, its an Asus model. Submitted my validation already, here is a crummy picture of it. Real low ASIC quality, only 65.6% but I don't mind much, not going for monster overclocks.


----------



## missionAvs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey everyone! Today was my lucky day. I found a $450 gift card to Fry's that I have been missing for almost a year (nearly expired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and happened to notice they had a Titan in stock. I went down and got the only one they had, its an Asus model. Submitted my validation already, here is a crummy picture of it. Real low ASIC quality, only 65.6% but I don't mind much, not going for monster overclocks.


Nice man! Congrats on the new card! My EVGA SC Titan has been as my place since Thursday but I haven't even had a chance to see it yet as I'm out of town at the moment. Can't wait to get home on Tuesday and open her up


----------



## cpufrost

Is the EVGA OC scanner tool even valid for testing these cards?
I remember it did find tons of artifacts on my GTX 590s when they went south.

Do you start to see artifacts on too high of a memory OC as you go higher or does it just crash suddenly?

With prior GPUs artifacts would be present on too high of a memory oc. Usually too high of a GPU oc causes a freeze and now most drivers have recovery built in and is supported in Win7, for example.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> Nice man! Congrats on the new card! My EVGA SC Titan has been as my place since Thursday but I haven't even had a chance to see it yet as I'm out of town at the moment. Can't wait to get home on Tuesday and open her up


Thanks, I'm getting around to trying some overclocking right now. I'm sure it won't be long until I flash the BIOS as I flashed my 660's about 50 times already haha.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> So it took longer to get this new build up and running than I anticipated (the supposedly infallible AX-1200 up and died on me), but I finally got everything installed and OC'd. First, a shot of my two new beauties.
> 
> Turned out that MSI was the most plentiful card out here in Japan... and by plentiful I mean that it took 3 weeks of f5'ing and well over the MSRP to secure them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did that set you back for both those cards? man all you guys with disposable income I'm jealous
Click to expand...

If I convert to dollars I paid about $1250 for the first and $1500 for the second









Computer parts usually get marked up a bit out here because the hobby is less popular, but Titan has been reeeally hard to find which has led to gouging. Right now, some places have them listed for about $2200








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 68.9% ASIC by the way.
> 
> That may explain why I can't seem to get anything stable over +100 mhz, regardless of whether or not I run it up to 1.2mV. Oh well, it still brutalizes everything I throw at it. I am not a big fan of high OCs anyways, I like my stuff to last at least 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> My two cards are 69.2% & 72.0% and both overclock to 1200mhz @ 1.2v. ASIC means sfa..
Click to expand...

I wonder if ASIC has as more to do with power drawn for a given overclock and not necessarily with overclocking potential. For example, a low ASIC might draw 275W at 1150MHz and a higher ASIC may draw 250W (and run cooler) -- however, for other more complex reasons the lower actually ends up clocking to 1202MHz where the higher gets stuck at 1189MHz. Dunno... but, I my inclination is that ASIC _does_ mean something.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Crysis 3 with SMAA X4: 1150 core/6400 memory (Single Player, Maxed out, Motion Blur Med.)

2013-04-04 21:52:18 - crysis3
Frames: 8467 - Time: 160665ms - Avg: 52.700 - Min: 35 - Max: 94

2013-04-04 22:04:32 - crysis3
Frames: 15288 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 50.960 - Min: 40 - Max: 67

2013-04-04 22:13:55 - crysis3
Frames: 20812 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 69.373 - Min: 41 - Max: 103

2013-04-04 22:22:11 - crysis3
Frames: 9114 - Time: 135534ms - Avg: 67.245 - Min: 46 - Max: 99

2013-04-04 22:39:29 - crysis3
Frames: 3283 - Time: 57112ms - Avg: 57.484 - Min: 40 - Max: 67

2013-04-05 23:30:24 - crysis3
Frames: 3458 - Time: 54366ms - Avg: 63.606 - Min: 45 - Max: 74

Crysis 3 with MSAA X4: 1150 core/6400 memory

2013-04-06 15:19:30 - crysis3
Frames: 19080 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 63.600 - Min: 41 - Max: 94

2013-04-06 15:25:36 - crysis3
Frames: 15607 - Time: 250242ms - Avg: 62.368 - Min: 45 - Max: 88

2013-04-06 15:37:03 - crysis3
Frames: 14462 - Time: 254406ms - Avg: 56.846 - Min: 41 - Max: 76

2013-04-06 15:43:30 - crysis3
Frames: 16818 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 56.060 - Min: 36 - Max: 82

2013-04-06 18:26:22 - crysis3
Frames: 9655 - Time: 167420ms - Avg: 57.669 - Min: 35 - Max: 78

2013-04-06 18:30:58 - crysis3
Frames: 20691 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 68.970 - Min: 40 - Max: 88

2013-04-06 18:52:36 - crysis3
Frames: 19541 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 65.137 - Min: 48 - Max: 84

2013-04-06 19:04:25 - crysis3
Frames: 18340 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 61.133 - Min: 33 - Max: 95

2013-04-06 19:10:32 - crysis3
Frames: 2995 - Time: 57237ms - Avg: 52.326 - Min: 40 - Max: 72

2013-04-06 19:12:46 - crysis3
Frames: 12369 - Time: 209853ms - Avg: 58.941 - Min: 34 - Max: 96

2013-04-06 19:24:35 - crysis3
Frames: 17802 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 59.340 - Min: 38 - Max: 102

BF3: 1150 core/6400 memory

2013-03-22 15:22:17 - bf3
Frames: 40380 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 134.600 - Min: 72 - Max: 200

2013-03-22 15:28:35 - bf3
Frames: 39559 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 131.863 - Min: 60 - Max: 198

2013-03-22 15:38:49 - bf3
Frames: 31277 - Time: 239196ms - Avg: 130.759 - Min: 80 - Max: 201

2013-03-22 15:44:22 - bf3
Frames: 31938 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 106.460 - Min: 55 - Max: 180

2013-03-22 15:51:30 - bf3
Frames: 30936 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 103.120 - Min: 54 - Max: 179

2013-03-26 20:00:15 - bf3
Frames: 34975 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 116.583 - Min: 64 - Max: 189

2013-03-26 20:14:18 - bf3
Frames: 33797 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 112.657 - Min: 63 - Max: 200

2013-04-06 18:16:13 - bf3
Frames: 32505 - Time: 266527ms - Avg: 121.958 - Min: 82 - Max: 201


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> I wonder if ASIC has as more to do with power drawn for a given overclock and not necessarily with overclocking potential. For example, a low ASIC might draw 275W at 1150MHz and a higher ASIC may draw 250W (and run cooler) -- however, for other more complex reasons the lower actually ends up clocking to 1202MHz where the higher gets stuck at 1189MHz. Dunno... but, I my inclination is that ASIC _does_ mean something.


ASIC does have to do with power draw, it basically tells you how "leaky" a chip is. The lower the ASIC, the more current it will draw. Generally you can separate the quality by looking at very high ones as great air overclockers, between 60 and 75% they will do well on water, under 60% is sub-zero territory. It also is factored into the firmware on Kepler cards as part of the boost algorithm IIRC. That being said, it doesn't mean a lower ASIC card can't beat a higher one for max overclock, so there is no particular need to get hung up on it.

Also, I tried overclocking a bit. I got to 1110mhz core, haven't touched the memory yet. I think my CPU is holding me back









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350600


----------



## Bloodbath

Just checked the ASIC scores on the two Titans I received a few days ago and its seems I got good ones check these.


cant wait to put these under water


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Dunno... but, I my inclination is that ASIC _does_ mean something.


When I say it means nothing I mean it's nothing to get upset or worked up about.
Like that guy a few post back a bit sad because of an 65% ASIC. It doesn't mean his card will be a bad overclocker.


----------



## h2spartan

So what's the highest ASIC score posted here? I've seen some in the low 80s. Has there been any in the mid-high 80s or even breaking in to the 90s?

Mine's decent and so far is proving to be a great overclocker. I dont think I've pushed it nearly as far as it's capable. Ive gotten 1215mhz stable in games and benchmarks and will do more testing when I get my system under water.


----------



## alancsalt

High asic Titans? Wouldn't that be sold as Tesla K20X?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> High asic Titans? Wouldn't that be sold as Tesla K20X?


....makes me wonder what is a common ASIC score for Teslas.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> High asic Titans? Wouldn't that be sold as Tesla K20X?


Oh we got a clever one here.









And also yes. I saw an 84%. I wonder if it was right on the line of being binned for K20X

ETA; Guys dont forget, we're also not sure what exactly a high binning is. The 590 had cherrypicked dies for power consumption reasons but my 590's ASIC was about 73.0% and 72.8%. If that's what NV considers cherrypicked, most of the titans in this club would be cherrypicked.


----------



## alancsalt

Set me of on a hunt for info, and there was little to be found.....
Quote:


> The core speed and other specs have been chosen for being able to bin the cores for the K20x used in Cray system ( and they are extremely well binned with extremely high Asic quality, because you are constrained to a certain TDP and dont want get too much fluctuation on core speed.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Titan-Nvidia-GK110-gpu-tesla,20614.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> I have a stable overclock of 1175.8mhz with a ASIC of 73.6.
> Think that's as far as it goes with such a poor ASIC quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all early batch Titans have sub-75% ASIC qualities, they're all reject Tesla K20x really.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> The K20 is not the only GK110 based Tesla, though. We've learned that the company will offer more affordable products as well, most likely with 1-4 SMX cores disabled, i.e. 192-768 CUDA cores might end up disabled from lesser ASICs.
> http://www.liftgammagain.com/forum/index.php?threads/nvidias-monster-gpu-for-tesla-k20-2013-geforce-and-quadro-cards.290/


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I do. The bracket fits perfectly.


Same here


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey everyone! Today was my lucky day. *I found a $450 gift card to Fry's that I have been missing for almost a year* (nearly expired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and happened to notice they had a Titan in stock. I went down and got the only one they had, its an Asus model. Submitted my validation already, here is a crummy picture of it. Real low ASIC quality, only 65.6% but I don't mind much, not going for monster overclocks.


Lucky you









Quote:


>


Awsome card, so beautiful


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awsome card, so beautiful


Thanks man! By "happened to notice" I mean I was watching it like a hawk on the website trying to decide if it was worth it or not haha.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I had my memory up to 650 in valley without problems, crashed at 700.
> 
> Then got into RIFT for a bit, and wound up just backing it off to 300, and I think that is where I am going to stay at.


I got 1202 for clock and +770 mem for unigine valley but for rift I cant get better than 1150 and +300 mem as well.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awsome card, so beautiful


Sadly Karlitos from your history you only go Quads.... Gonna join ya waiting on the next gen!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Sadly Karlitos from your history you only go Quads.... Gonna join ya waiting on the next gen!


My last setups were

4 x 7970
3 x 6970
3 x 5870
I'm afraid to get 4 x Titan because I might get the same performance as the 4 x 7970s. That is why i'm waiting for next gen of cards. But I'm not sure anymore if I'll be able to wait.

Junior is coming, lets see.


----------



## King4x4

I am at the edge... If junior is at $700 I will order 3 right now.

$750... Won't touch it... just to spite nvidia.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I got 1202 for clock and +770 mem for unigine valley but for rift I cant get better than 1150 and +300 mem as well.


Well, thats kind of interesting. Not that it matters, I get like 90 fps at 5760x1080, so... there's that.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I do. The bracket fits perfectly.


I thought it would. I'll order one for mine when I get it then.


----------



## fommof

Ok, guys, i know what you are talking about as far as the frequency drops in 3dmark2011.

Have been doing some testing (*EVGA SC, stock bios, 85C temp target - never reaches it - , 106% Power target*), have lot's of graphs.

*Crysis,* *Warhead* and *Crysis2* are flat *1058Mhz* during the whole tests (10 loops runs).

*3dMark2013 Test 1* sometimes gives *a small drop to 1045Mhz and quick back to 1058Mh*z (*max Power during the tests 107%*). The Precision freq graph remains flat because the drop is very small so i needed to check the graph by moving the cursor across it etc. Redid the test to check if this phenomenon is linked with the famous 81C and actually the very first drop comes at 81C. Strange thing that it only occurs at this temp only in this program and this test (at least for me, so far)

*3dMark2013 Test 2*, *1058Mhz* flat line.

*3dMark2011 Test 1*, very quick drops from *1058Mhz* down to *1045Mhz* or/and *1032Mhz* or/and *1019Mhz which is the minimum peak freq during the test* (always talking about 10 loops). I think It has nothing to do with the temp, the first time it *dropped to 1045Mhz occured at 70C*, first time it *dropped to 1032Mhz was again before reaching 80-81C* and so forth...

*3dMark2011 Test 2*, very quick drops from 1058Mhz to *1045Mhz* and back again, *first time occured before reaching 80-81C*.

*Both 3dMark2011 Tests hit 108% max power according to precision*.

All my graphs are available if somebody is interested...









PS: talking about fluctuations here, it doesn't drop and stay in other freqs other than 1058Mhz by default.


----------



## paradoxis

well as far as my titan goes is not even stable on 1124 so il return it tomorow and try my luck with a new one, any brand recommendation i can choose from the following Gainward , Asus , Gigabyte maby MSI but not in stock atm


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxis*
> 
> well as far as my titan goes is not even stable on 1124 so il return it tomorow and try my luck with a new one, any brand recommendation i can choose from the following Gainward , Asus , Gigabyte maby MSI but not in stock atm


Returning a card because it won't run 250mhz over specification?


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxis*
> 
> well as far as my titan goes is not even stable on 1124 so il return it tomorow and try my luck with a new one, any brand recommendation i can choose from the following Gainward , Asus , Gigabyte maby MSI but not in stock atm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Returning a card because it won't run 250mhz over specification?


ROFL.


----------



## paradoxis

dont get me rong frequency is not a big reason here is has really bad coil whine that is louder the all my case fans combined, any games that dose 60 fps or above has it and it dosent not even go away after hours of gameplay for a card that cost me 1431.32 us dollars i find it unacceptable.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Any closed loop water systems for this card, all im seeing is this somewhat ugly look'n hybrid:  Anyone combined a water block and a closed loop system ?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Any closed loop water systems for this card, all im seeing is this somewhat ugly look'n hybrid:  Anyone combined a water block and a closed loop system ?


Well most will use a full water-cooling system anyway.
There really is no need for a close loop system no demand at all.


----------



## khemist

Pass on that!, custom all the way!.


----------



## emett

Never mind.


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Any closed loop water systems for this card, all im seeing is this somewhat ugly look'n hybrid:  Anyone combined a water block and a closed loop system ?


TBH not enough rad area. Coolant temperatures will run high on those, the fan(s) will have to run at speeds that will be very apparent.

If you want to liquid cool your cards a custom solution is the only way.

That said I'd like to see someone test it to see how it fares (vs. stock vapor chamber cooler) and where the acoustics vs. gpu temps balance out.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> TBH not enough rad area. Coolant temperatures will run high on those, the fan(s) will have to run at speeds that will be very apparent.
> 
> If you want to liquid cool your cards a custom solution is the only way.
> 
> That said I'd like to see someone test it to see how it fares (vs. stock vapor chamber cooler) and where the acoustics vs. gpu temps balance out.


Theres a group thats being doing this for awhile now. If I can keep a pair of toasty 480's below 50c w/heavy OC then for sure can cool the Titan just as well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140299/gtx-480-sli-antec-620s-mod/0_20



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well most will use a full water-cooling system anyway.
> There really is no need for a close loop system no demand at all.


You would be surprised.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/0_20


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> You would be surprised.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/0_20


Not a single Titan in the member list


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Not a single Titan in the member list


Actually...there is. List just not updated.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/3840_20#post_19597977


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Actually...there is. List just not updated.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/3840_20#post_19597977


Thats cool. I personally wont do it. I prefer custom and the expandability. If you have more than one titan would you really run two h70s or even three in a case? Let alone you are spending some series cash on a card. Why cheapen it?*(this is just my opinion)*


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Thats cool. I personally wont do it. I prefer custom and the expandability. If you have more than one titan would you really run two h70s or even three in a case? Let alone you are spending some series cash on a card. Why cheapen it?*(this is just my opinion)*


I know, that's what they used to say about the 480's when they came out. Then the 580's, 680's, etc.









I know its antithetical to the hard core WC guys, but it still works just as well for significantly less money.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> TBH not enough rad area. Coolant temperatures will run high on those, the fan(s) will have to run at speeds that will be very apparent.
> 
> If you want to liquid cool your cards a custom solution is the only way.
> 
> That said I'd like to see someone test it to see how it fares (vs. stock vapor chamber cooler) and where the acoustics vs. gpu temps balance out.


Well considering the AresII with 2 full tahiti core the single rad on that thing cool it pretty good i dont c why this wont work well enough. Though i have to agree the thing looks ugly as hell, like they trying to make it futuristic with an all plastic shroud.....


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82*
> 
> Well considering the AresII with 2 full tahiti core the single rad on that thing cool it pretty good i dont c why this wont work well enough. Though i have to agree the thing looks ugly as hell, like they trying to make it futuristic with an all plastic shroud.....


Well that's pretty impressive but I have to wonder how loud it is.
My cards make no noise at all.
Well from cooling.
They have some pretty raucous coil wine when the FPS goes into the 1000s in menus and such. I think it's kind of cool. And my cards are good clockers so no point in RMA for noise to get quiet ones that struggle to get over 1100.









I'm skeptical when it comes to those things because on the CPU side I found the Corsair units to be quite lackluster in performance unless (again) you didn't mind hearing fans screaming at you. Might as well run high end tower coolers at that point.









On video cards they do look clumsy. Imagine a 4X SLI set up with that. I know it's ridiculous but has to be mentioned. I get nightmares of the days of having towers full of parallel IDE hard drives and cables running to those silly highpoint controllers!


----------



## Menthol

Speaking of ASIC quality, I have one card that is 79.0% and one that is 77.4%
Thanks to a Naennon bios the 79.0% clocks to 1241.1 MHZ, the 77.4% clocks to 1228.1 MHZ as read with GPU-Z, and AB, they don't throttle as long as I keep the memory at no more than +200. Anymore and I will get black screen, driver crash and or hard lock up running benches.
Personally I don't know if this has much meaning but that's what they read.
Thanks Naennon for the bios work, I appreciate it


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Thanks for that thread rage ! its almost freaking perfect !


----------



## paradoxis

Menthol what brand are your titans thats a nice ASIC


----------



## Scorpion49

So I'm going to need a new CPU as soon as possible.... my i5-2500 is holding back the Titan big time. I turned on my OSD and found out that the highest usage I have is in 3Dmark11 and it barely hits 89%. I'm trying to hold out until haswell gets here but I might have to snag a 2500k or something before then.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I'm going to need a new CPU as soon as possible.... my i5-2500 is holding back the Titan big time. I turned on my OSD and found out that the highest usage I have is in 3Dmark11 and it barely hits 89%. I'm trying to hold out until haswell gets here but I might have to snag a 2500k or something before then.


If you can get a cheap 2500k/2600k and clock it to 4.5(most do it with ease) you should be fine.

I was waiting for Haswell too but the gains don't really grab me at the moment. Maybe I will, maybe I won't. Am waiting to see what IB-E does now. Kind of wish I'd kept X58 for a bit longer but I had an itch and SB-E hadn't been released then


----------



## saeedkunna

I also have i5 2500k and waiting for Haswell the 2500k was doing good with my gtx 680 . tomorrow I will get my titan hope it works fine I don't want to upgrade gpu before Haswell


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> If you can get a cheap 2500k/2600k and clock it to 4.5(most do it with ease) you should be fine.
> 
> I was waiting for Haswell too but the gains don't really grab me at the moment. Maybe I will, maybe I won't. Am waiting to see what IB-E does now. Kind of wish I'd kept X58 for a bit longer but I had an itch and SB-E hadn't been released then


Yeah, I'm running my backup machine that was supposed to go to my dad to replace his C2D rig. Basically the motherboard and CPU are the only things I'm not keeping, everything else is new. But I have a 2500 non-k and a Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H which is really crappy, no heatsink on the VRM's and its not a B3 stepping board although it hasn't shown any signs of SATA port problems.

I managed to get the CPU up to 4236mhz with some BCLK and upping the multi to 41x for all the turbo bins, but it normally runs between 3.9 and 4.1 since its a non-k.


----------



## mbreslin

Keep in mind Haswell is a little farther out then first week of June if you plan to wait for C2 stepping to fix the usb3 stuff. Probably retail first part of August.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I'm going to need a new CPU as soon as possible.... my i5-2500 is holding back the Titan big time. I turned on my OSD and found out that the highest usage I have is in 3Dmark11 and it barely hits 89%. I'm trying to hold out until haswell gets here but I might have to snag a 2500k or something before then.


Are you sure that your 2500 is the culprit?

Running my 2600K stuck at 3.4Ghz (no turbos no nothing, straight 3.4Ghz) i am getting 99% gpu utilization in 3dmark2011.

Haven't checked CPU utilization but i would doubt the extra 2Mb cache and the HT can make a difference at GPU utilization...

PS: you are talking about a signle titan right?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Are you sure that your 2500 is the culprit?
> 
> Running my 2600K stuck at 3.4Ghz (no turbos no nothing, straight 3.4Ghz) i am getting 99% gpu utilization in 3dmark2011.
> 
> Haven't checked CPU utilization but i would doubt the extra 2Mb cache and the HT can make a difference at GPU utilization...
> 
> PS: you are talking about a signle titan right?


Yes and yes. There isn't much room for anything else to be the culprit. Games are either CPU bound or GPU bound. CPU heavy benches like Valley I see 77-80% usage on the GPU.


----------



## SsXxX

okay, where are the expert gtx titan overclockers, i need your opinion gentlemen









i got an asus gtx titan, which has a somehow bad asic quality rating 72%









anyway i tried to overclock it by maxing all the sliders out; gpu clock, max voltage, power target, temp target . . .

and i used crysis 3 to test my oc and i got a constant 1149mhz on the core most of the time, some times it goes to 1162mhz but that is rare and for a brief period, it throttles back to 1149mhz and stays their and never goes lower which appears to be good, right?

my TDP is 99.6% and would not go higher which annoys me, cz i feel it doesnt go above 99.6% intentionally which in fact if it did maybe it would clock higher, maybe? ( i already set the TDP target to 106% btw)

my max temps hover around 79-82C

be informed that all of that is done using the stock bios and stock fan profile

now is that results good? is my card any good? is my luck good with the u know . . . silicon lottery? or im i unlucky? any recommendations?

before u tell me to flash the bios, i dont feel like flashing it, cz the asus service guys here in Dubai are crazy and would happily use any ridicules reason to refuse ur rma









one more thing, why does my max voltage never go above 1.1870







i already set the max voltage to 1.212 in asus gpu tweak utility !! maybe that is throttling my max clock too?


----------



## SsXxX

Joined: Mar 2013
Posts: 14
Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)

okay, where are the expert gtx titan overclockers, i need your opinion gentlemen

i got an asus gtx titan, which has a somehow bad asic quality rating 72%

anyway i tried to overclock it by maxing all the sliders out; gpu clock, max voltage, power target, temp target . . .

and i used crysis 3 to test my oc and i got a constant 1149mhz on the core most of the time, some times it goes to 1162mhz but that is rare and for a brief period, it throttles back to 1149mhz and stays their and never goes lower which appears to be good, right?

my TDP is 99.6% and would not go higher which annoys me, cz i feel it doesnt go above 99.6% intentionally which in fact if it did maybe it would clock higher, maybe? ( i already set the TDP target to 106% btw)

my max temps hover around 79-82C

be informed that all of that is done using the stock bios and stock fan profile

now is that results good? is my card any good? is my luck good with the u know . . . silicon lottery? or im i unlucky? any recommendations?

before u tell me to flash the bios, i dont feel like flashing it, cz the asus service guys here in Dubai are crazy and would happily use any ridicules reason to refuse ur rma

one more thing, why does my max voltage never go above 1.1870 i already set the max voltage to 1.212 in asus gpu tweak utility !! maybe that is throttling my max clock too?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> Joined: Mar 2013
> Posts: 14
> Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)
> 
> okay, where are the expert gtx titan overclockers, i need your opinion gentlemen
> 
> i got an asus gtx titan, which has a somehow bad asic quality rating 72%
> 
> anyway i tried to overclock it by maxing all the sliders out; gpu clock, max voltage, power target, temp target . . .
> 
> and i used crysis 3 to test my oc and i got a constant 1149mhz on the core most of the time, some times it goes to 1162mhz but that is rare and for a brief period, it throttles back to 1149mhz and stays their and never goes lower which appears to be good, right?
> 
> my TDP is 99.6% and would not go higher which annoys me, cz i feel it doesnt go above 99.6% intentionally which in fact if it did maybe it would clock higher, maybe? ( i already set the TDP target to 106% btw)
> 
> my max temps hover around 79-82C
> 
> be informed that all of that is done using the stock bios and stock fan profile
> 
> now is that results good? is my card any good? is my luck good with the u know . . . silicon lottery? or im i unlucky? any recommendations?
> 
> before u tell me to flash the bios, i dont feel like flashing it, cz the asus service guys here in Dubai are crazy and would happily use any ridicules reason to refuse ur rma
> 
> one more thing, why does my max voltage never go above 1.1870 i already set the max voltage to 1.212 in asus gpu tweak utility !! maybe that is throttling my max clock too?


With Stock BIOS that is pretty damn good man. The fact that you do not drop below 1149mhz and stays steady means that it is throttling. You will have to run some more test like Unigine Heaven/Valley to be sure and try a few other games. But if you are playing C3 and it stays pretty much solid 1149mhz, then that is a good thing.
As far as the voltage issue, that is luck of the draw on the card. I have 2 cards, one hit's the stock bios max of 1.200v while the other hits 1.187v like yours. It is not a defect or anything and there is no gurantee from the vendors what the max voltage it can hit...so it is what it is. Now if you go with modified BIOS this can and does change, but that is up to you if you want to do that.

I personally have 2 cards that do not throttle, one card hits 1172mhz at 1.200v, the other hits 1150mhz at 1.187v. In SLI one card drops to 1163mhz and the other 1137mhz at the 1.200v/1.187v respectively for each card. So I am pretty happy with that type of jump from stock.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Ssxxx: as far as TDP is concerned, nvidia have admitted that some titans are under reporting usage

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/post/3759009/#3759009

Mine doesn't go above 92%.

Your ASIC seems around average for titan and your clocks look good to me!


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Oops


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Any closed loop water systems for this card, all im seeing is this somewhat ugly look'n hybrid:  Anyone combined a water block and a closed loop system ?


Like this?

photo.JPG 802k .JPG file


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Thats cool. I personally wont do it. I prefer custom and the expandability. If you have more than one titan would you really run two h70s or even three in a case? Let alone you are spending some series cash on a card. Why cheapen it?*(this is just my opinion)*


100% agree. I didn't spend $2k on Titans to put some rigged H60's on them...


----------



## K3yra7

I found all the voltage control bytes for my titan in the hex code. Anyone willing to test a little max voltage bump and see if it works? lol


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> photo.JPG 802k .JPG file


No, like this:  + 

My system is air cooled however there isnt enough room or physical support to fit a good air cooled solution(on par with water) like there is with the cpu. I dont really see the point in setting up a whole water system for 1 vid card, when its cheaper, and seems to be less hassle to modify an all in one cpu water cooler. The problem is they only cover the gpu and none of the memory. So im guessing its either hybrid or just use the cpu cooler for its pump and radiator and connect it to a waterblock. I'm on a z77 board and am never even going to consider adding another card due to pci bandwidth limitations. A $1,000 card running at 8x just seems like a waste when if you know ur going to go that route u could use x79 and have 16x all day.


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> No, like this:  +
> 
> My system is air cooled however there isnt enough room or physical support to fit a good air cooled solution(on par with water) like there is with the cpu. I dont really see the point in setting up a whole water system for 1 vid card, when its cheaper, and seems to be less hassle to modify an all in one cpu water cooler. The problem is they only cover the gpu and none of the memory. So im guessing its either hybrid or just use the cpu cooler for its pump and radiator and connect it to a waterblock. I'm on a z77 board and am never even going to consider adding another card due to pci bandwidth limitations. A $1,000 card running at 8x just seems like a waste when if you know ur going to go that route u could use x79 and have 16x all day.


First off, NO air cooled solution is on par with water. Only the cheap 'closed loop solutions' like you are describing. Real water way outperforms the most expensive elaborate air cooler known to mankind. Now if I understand you correctly, you bought a $1,000+ GPU, and would rather do a hack job by fitting a CPU water cooler to it, instead of getting a dedicated GPU block for it, and water cooling your whole system for the additional cost of a CPU waterblock? You don't seem like the Titan needing type. Also, 16x vs 8x doesn't mean a whole hell of a lot. In theory, sure, but even Titans do not need a PCI-E 3.0 16x slot to run to their fullest. I have 3 running in 8x, 8x, 8x on a Z77 board. If that possible 1fps makes that much of a difference, then go for it.

If you spend $1,000 on one graphics card, you are not allowed to use the phrase 'cheaper' when describing a cooling solution for it. Go spend $500 and water cool your whole system.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> First off, NO air cooled solution is on par with water. Only the cheap 'closed loop solutions' like you are describing. Real water way outperforms the most expensive elaborate air cooler known to mankind. Now if I understand you correctly, you bought a $1,000+ GPU, and would rather do a hack job by fitting a CPU water cooler to it, instead of getting a dedicated GPU block for it, and water cooling your whole system for the additional cost of a CPU waterblock? You don't seem like the Titan needing type. Also, 16x vs 8x doesn't mean a whole hell of a lot. In theory, sure, but even Titans do not need a PCI-E 3.0 16x slot to run to their fullest. I have 3 running in 8x, 8x, 8x on a Z77 board. If that possible 1fps makes that much of a difference, then go for it.
> 
> If you spend $1,000 on one graphics card, you are not allowed to use the phrase 'cheaper' when describing a cooling solution for it. Go spend $500 and water cool your whole system.


Not everyone just throws money at problems until they go away.

Do you know why the rich are rich? Because they don't waste money.

I for one don't consider a Titan a waste of money, I cannot justify a second one (yet anyways) however. I also can't see throwing another 500 bucks into my already 2500 dollar PC just to have a water cooling setup that keeps it 5 degrees cooler than what might be possible with an all in one unit. If I was worried about differences that small, I would have purchased more than one Titan to begin with.

While I agree about the PCI thing, I don't agree with your assessment that we "are not allowed" to pretend money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## MKHunt

there is a MASSIVE difference between an AIO and a waterblock. The AIO doesn't cool PCB components absolutely vital (and a noted weak point) to Titan's operation. Notably the VRMs. On water you can push it further only partly because of temps, but mostly because cool vrm components have a much narrower tolerance/fluctuation band.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> First off, NO air cooled solution is on par with water. Only the cheap 'closed loop solutions' like you are describing. Real water way outperforms the most expensive elaborate air cooler known to mankind. Now if I understand you correctly, you bought a $1,000+ GPU, and would rather do a hack job by fitting a CPU water cooler to it, instead of getting a dedicated GPU block for it, and water cooling your whole system for the additional cost of a CPU waterblock? You don't seem like the Titan needing type. Also, 16x vs 8x doesn't mean a whole hell of a lot. In theory, sure, but even Titans do not need a PCI-E 3.0 16x slot to run to their fullest. I have 3 running in 8x, 8x, 8x on a Z77 board. If that possible 1fps makes that much of a difference, then go for it.
> 
> If you spend $1,000 on one graphics card, you are not allowed to use the phrase 'cheaper' when describing a cooling solution for it. Go spend $500 and water cool your whole system.


Its a matter of physics, water is better at carrying and transferring heat. To have an on par air system simply requires more surface area which equals more material and weight. You can get away with this around the cpu, but the gpu is far to restricted in space to pull it off. Not to mention the weight.

Don't confuse price with quality. Granted they arent as good as a full blown water systems but with a 5 year warranty i dont think its going to fall apart as soon as i put it on. Saw a tear down on youtube of an older hydro series and was impressed with build quality.

I do want to use a waterblock so i dont have to go hybrid. Water cooling my whole system is unnecessary and expensive..kind of like having 3 titans running at 8x on a board with a processor that will NEVER be able to fully utilize them. But i guess you still have some kind of bragging rights...

Calling it a hack job before its even been done is a little premature, i dont even have an example to go off of, still trying to figure out feasability.

So im just gunna have to agree to disagree with practically all of your statements! But yes more than one card and this idea goes right out the window your probably better off going full water at that point. Thats why i gave my reasons for only having 1 card, and not planning on anymore.


----------



## iARDAs

So guys this throttling issue is basically when we set the fan to manual right?

I did find strange behavior when I set the fan to manual my GPU boost clock started to drop one by one althought he GPU was not hotter than 75 degrees.

I am hoping for the next beta driver to fix this issue.


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Speaking of ASIC quality, I have one card that is 79.0% and one that is 77.4%
> Thanks to a Naennon bios the 79.0% clocks to 1241.1 MHZ, the 77.4% clocks to 1228.1 MHZ as read with GPU-Z, and AB, they don't throttle as long as I keep the memory at no more than +200. Anymore and I will get black screen, driver crash and or hard lock up running benches.
> Personally I don't know if this has much meaning but that's what they read.
> Thanks Naennon for the bios work, I appreciate it


Mind linking the BIOS?

Thanks!


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Mind linking the BIOS?
> 
> Thanks!


http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> I found all the voltage control bytes for my titan in the hex code. Anyone willing to test a little max voltage bump and see if it works? lol


Fire away!


----------



## K3yra7

I'm not allowed to lecture people on money spending. My water cooling loop as it sits right now cost me over $2500, but it keeps a 4.5ghz 3770K under 40C and 3 GTX Titans under 30C at full load all day every day with 'room temperature' water.

Alls I'm saying is that if you are willing to spend over $1000 on a single GPU, it is obvious that you have some expendable income. Don't scoff at the costs of a real water cooling loop vs modifying a stand alone CPU cooler and frankensteining it to your very expensive video card.

Additionally, you can easily fit a 240 rad in the top and likely a second in the bottom of that little HAF-XB that you have. Personally I think that would be badass. I considered changing all my equipment in to a XB chassis seeing as my loop is external I don't need a giant HAF-X case.


----------



## Rage19420

And likewise people shouldn't scoff at custom alternatives to standard WC systems.


----------



## Creator

An AIO would work pretty damn well on Titan, but I would be concerned about the VRMs. However, Dwood makes custom brackets where you can mount a fan that will blow directly down onto the VRM area. I did it for my GTX 680 and it came out look pretty good. There were no custom water blocks available for that particular 680 model.



It was well worth it, and a lot of fun! But do note that an AIO will not be within 5 degrees of a real water block (not even close to be honest). But it will perform much better than the stock air cooler. I'd expect it to land somewhere right in between the stock cooler and dedicated water (like ~60C load temperatures).


----------



## nyrang3rs

The water cooling price isn't what bothers me, it's the complicated design and chance of failure.


----------



## K3yra7

I can't handle the amount of wrong I am reading.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Not everyone just throws money at problems until they go away.
> 
> Do you know why the rich are rich? Because they don't waste money.
> 
> I for one don't consider a Titan a waste of money, I cannot justify a second one (yet anyways) however. I also can't see throwing another 500 bucks into my already 2500 dollar PC just to have a water cooling setup that keeps it 5 degrees cooler than what might be possible with an all in one unit. If I was worried about differences that small, I would have purchased more than one Titan to begin with.
> 
> While I agree about the PCI thing, I don't agree with your assessment that we "are not allowed" to pretend money doesn't grow on trees.


Isn't it a lot more than a 5C difference?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Isn't it a lot more than a 5C difference?


I would say, if done properly within 5-10c or par of high end expensive systems. I'm rocking two toasty 480's with hefty OC's under 50c.

Total investment to date has been less then $150 for two Antec 620's and various fans I've tried out to find the right one.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Hey guys,

So i picked up a vanilla EVGA Titan from Fry's today (they were out of the OC/Signature versions) and the ASIC is a crappy 64.1%. Anyway, the max OC I can achieve with the 1.212v bios is +200 core and +230 memory so far. Is that below average for around here? I've hit over 16k graphics in 3dmark 11 so far.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I would say, if done properly within 5-10c or par of high end expensive systems. I'm rocking two toasty 480's with hefty OC's under 50c.
> 
> Total investment to date has been less then $150 for two Antec 620's and various fans I've tried out to find the right one.


Okay, and how hot do they get? My 590 got to a whopping 35C at 1V and 850MHz.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So i picked up a vanilla EVGA Titan from Fry's today (they were out of the OC/Signature versions) and the ASIC is a crappy 64.1%. Anyway, the max OC I can achieve with the 1.212v bios is +200 core and +230 memory so far. Is that below average for around here? I've hit over 16k graphics in 3dmark 11 so far.


That's about right I would say. Don't believe the ASIC values yet, there is something wrong in the drivers I think. Your GPU score is about right. Think I get around 14.5k at stock.

Has anyone here ever seen their card get above 80C in hardware monitoring? (EVGA Precision log file)


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> That's about right I would say. Don't believe the ASIC values yet, there is something wrong in the drivers I think. Your GPU score is about right. Think I get around 14.5k at stock.
> 
> Has anyone here ever seen their card get above 80C in hardware monitoring? (EVGA Precision log file)


Ok cool, just didn't want to be stuck with a crap card for the price paid. Would just go and swap it for another. Here's the 3dmark 11 score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6357805 In GPU-Z it says max boost of 1175 Mhz so I was expecting at least 1200 MHz.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> That's about right I would say. Don't believe the ASIC values yet, there is something wrong in the drivers I think. Your GPU score is about right. Think I get around 14.5k at stock.
> 
> Has anyone here ever seen their card get above 80C in hardware monitoring? (EVGA Precision log file)


Sure have. But my case is in a corner.... under some shelves.... behind a bookcase.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Ok cool, just didn't want to be stuck with a crap card for the price paid. Would just go and swap it for another. Here's the 3dmark 11 score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6357805 In GPU-Z it says max boost of 1175 Mhz so I was expecting at least 1200 MHz.


If it makes you feel any better, that is the most mine boosts too, I can never get over 80C regardless of what I set and thats even with the extra voltage applied.

My stock boost is a lowly 1006mhz,


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, that is the most mine boosts too, I can never get over 80C regardless of what I set and thats even with the extra voltage applied.
> 
> My stock boost is a lowly 1006mhz,


What's your ASIC %? Mine doesn't seem to go above 80C either but i'll keep an eye on it. I might just return it and get a different one tomorrow. They have the Asus there as well, any idea if there's any difference between the two brands?


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Sure have. But my case is in a corner.... under some shelves.... behind a bookcase.


Mine physically won't go above 80C.

Even when I set a target of say 90C. It's frustrating, something is throttling it back.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, that is the most mine boosts too, I can never get over 80C regardless of what I set and thats even with the extra voltage applied.
> 
> My stock boost is a lowly 1006mhz,


My stock boost is 993mhz.... but it seems to OC well, I just set it at +150 and it holds 1110mhz all day with no throttling.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Mine physically won't go above 80C.
> 
> Even when I set a target of say 90C. It's frustrating, something is throttling it back.


I've raid that some cards do do that. Both my cards would hit 94C before throttling.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My stock boost is 993mhz.... but it seems to OC well, I just set it at +150 and it holds 1110mhz all day with no throttling.


Is that with stock voltage?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Is that with stock voltage?


Yes, I haven't touched voltage yet.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> What's your ASIC %? Mine doesn't seem to go above 80C either but i'll keep an eye on it. I might just return it and get a different one tomorrow. They have the Asus there as well, any idea if there's any difference between the two brands?


ASIC % as in power reading? Goes up to 99.

All the brands are about the same, all reference nvidia boards.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> ASIC % as in power reading? Goes up to 99.
> 
> All the brands are about the same, all reference nvidia boards.


No I mean the ASIC reading in GPU-Z (e.g. mine's 64.1%). Also, what brand do you have? I think EVGA definitely bins their stuff and the Classified versions probably have better ASIC/OC capabilities than the stock Titans they sell. I might just switch over to Asus tomorrow and see if that one does better. The warranty for EVGA is definitely better than Asus but I don't want some low tier binned part either.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> No I mean the ASIC reading in GPU-Z (e.g. mine's 64.1%). Also, what brand do you have? I think EVGA definitely bins their stuff and the Classified versions probably have better ASIC/OC capabilities than the stock Titans they sell. I might just switch over to Asus tomorrow and see if that one does better. The warranty for EVGA is definitely better than Asus but I don't want some low tier binned part either.


Ah of course. It's way too early.

I will check that when I get home tonight.

I thought lower ASIC values often had better Overclock potential?


----------



## Star Forge

I can tell you guys that ASIC has some effect in OC potential. My RMA'ed Titan (eVGA SC) had an ASIC of 75.1% and it could only hit 1189 at 1.212V with barely any memory OC to be stable (and I mean just barely) and I can hit Heaven 4.0 @ 1650 Points (2700K @ 4.5 GHZ and 16 GB DDR3 SDRAM). My new replacement Titan had a 73.3% ASIC (eVGA SC) and I can only hit stable 1163 at 1.187V but with a memory OC (so far) at 3402 Double MHz and I score at Heaven 4.0 @ 1630 Points. So yes that in most cases for eVGA cards that 2% difference in ASIC on stock air cooling can change the stability 1-2 bins for the core. However, the one bin difference can be made up funneling all that TDP to the memory to make the gap shrunk to <1 bin difference.

I RMA'ed my first Titan to bad coil whine and the new one has dramatically less coil whine and subsequently much better consistent and lower load temperatures so despite failing to hit the old bin OC, it is cooler and way more stable with a huge memory offset. I have a feeling if I gone watercooling, I can hit 1202 due to much better VRM temperature regulation.

However the ASIC difference of 2% for me so far is as worse or at best 2 bins tops. You should be looking for stock air cooling to be looking at a card 72%+ ASIC and for the best core results, 76%+. However everyone's MMV (as that isn't always the case).

PS: I did use RR89SS.rom for both cards for this test (and the RR89SS.rom didn't improve what I did know about my RMA's Titan OC already).


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Can anyone give me any pointers on getting to a stable consistent boost clock? I can hit a pretty high boost of my card easy without voltage tweaking but it's the constant shifts under load I don't like. 1175, 1084, 1100, 1175. Really don't like this behaviour.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Can anyone give me any pointers on getting to a stable consistent boost clock? I can hit a pretty high boost of my card easy without voltage tweaking but it's the constant shifts under load I don't like. 1175, 1084, 1100, 1175. Really don't like this behaviour.


Peg it using K-Boost. K-Boost with Precision 4.1.0 can be done without rebooting. It should tell you what clock it pegs at your settings and then test for stability.


----------



## Jesta42o

Finally got my Titan now gotta wait for more to come in stock at newegg I NEED another


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I can tell you guys that ASIC has some effect in OC potential. My RMA'ed Titan (eVGA SC) had an ASIC of 75.1% and it could only hit 1189 at 1.212V with barely any memory OC to be stable (and I mean just barely) and I can hit Heaven 4.0 @ 1650 Points (2700K @ 4.5 GHZ and 16 GB DDR3 SDRAM). My new replacement Titan had a 73.3% ASIC (eVGA SC) and I can only hit stable 1163 at 1.187V but with a memory OC (so far) at 3402 Double MHz and I score at Heaven 4.0 @ 1630 Points. So yes that in most cases for eVGA cards that 2% difference in ASIC on stock air cooling can change the stability 1-2 bins for the core. However, the one bin difference can be made up funneling all that TDP to the memory to make the gap shrunk to <1 bin difference.
> 
> I RMA'ed my first Titan to bad coil whine and the new one has dramatically less coil whine and subsequently much better consistent and lower load temperatures so despite failing to hit the old bin OC, it is cooler and way more stable with a huge memory offset. I have a feeling if I gone watercooling, I can hit 1202 due to much better VRM temperature regulation.
> 
> However the ASIC difference of 2% for me so far is as worse or at best 2 bins tops. You should be looking for stock air cooling to be looking at a card 72%+ ASIC and for the best core results, 76%+. However everyone's MMV (as that isn't always the case).
> 
> PS: I did use RR89SS.rom for both cards for this test (and the RR89SS.rom didn't improve what I did know about my RMA's Titan OC already).


Yep pretty much what I figured and I hate how EVGA creates 10 different product lines through binning just to squeeze the max dollar value from customers. I think i'll give Asus a try tomorrow and hope it fares better.


----------



## thestache

Bit the bullet. Bought an MSI GTX Titan. Hopefully it's a better chip than my Gainward 4GB GTX 680s were...


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> With Stock BIOS that is pretty damn good man. The fact that you do not drop below 1149mhz and stays steady means that it is throttling. You will have to run some more test like Unigine Heaven/Valley to be sure and try a few other games. But if you are playing C3 and it stays pretty much solid 1149mhz, then that is a good thing.
> As far as the voltage issue, that is luck of the draw on the card. I have 2 cards, one hit's the stock bios max of 1.200v while the other hits 1.187v like yours. It is not a defect or anything and there is no gurantee from the vendors what the max voltage it can hit...so it is what it is. Now if you go with modified BIOS this can and does change, but that is up to you if you want to do that.
> 
> I personally have 2 cards that do not throttle, one card hits 1172mhz at 1.200v, the other hits 1150mhz at 1.187v. In SLI one card drops to 1163mhz and the other 1137mhz at the 1.200v/1.187v respectively for each card. So I am pretty happy with that type of jump from stock.


Quote:


> Ssxxx: as far as TDP is concerned, nvidia have admitted that some titans are under reporting usage
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533422/geforce-drivers/maunelg-why-does-manual-fan-70-cause-downclocking-with-314-09-and-314-14-/post/3759009/#3759009
> 
> Mine doesn't go above 92%.
> 
> Your ASIC seems around average for titan and your clocks look good to me!
> Edited by vhsownsbeta - Yesterday at 12:50 pm


you guys are awesome, both of you







you really made things clear for me, i know im being so paranoid, but you know how it feels when you buy a 1000$ card just to then discover that u have been so unlucky and you got a garbage chip that doesn't overclock well, specially when im willing to keep this card until nvidia comes up with a faster single gpu which i think will be a very long time, not before the next process shrink (maxwell), im a single gpu guy, i hate sli and i will never believe in it.

anyhow, what i learned is that i have to do some more heavy load testing to insure that my card stays at 1149mhz mark and does not throttle to less than that, and if indeed it stays at 1149mhz after heavy testing that means that i have a good chip provided that im on stock bios, right? but how much testing is enough? valley? 3dmark 11?

one more thing, is the max voltage a titan can go to related by any means to asic? i mean my card goes only to 1.187 and my asic is 72% is it not that lower asic card are supposed to go on higher voltage? you know it leaks more power so it needs more voltage to stabilize, at least thats the case with cpu's, is there anyway to force it to higher voltage without flashing the bios?

also i have one more stupid question







i tried to overclock the memory by maximizing the max mem clock bar like i did with the core, i know its the most stupid thing to do but i thought that the mem too has same kind of fail safe system that it will throttle itself to prevent damage like the core do, but looks like it doesn't







stupid me . . . what happend is the that my moniter started to show all kinds of crazy colors so i rushed to gpu tweak and lowered the mem clock back to its default setting







now im afraid i damaged my mem, its not that its doing anything wrong, all games are running like a charm, but again . . . u know its a 1000$ card







is there any chance i could have done any damage to my memory or the card itself? any way or tool to check or test them? if indeed they are okay can you recommend me of the best & safest way to overclock the memory, how to stress test them for stability? and what clocks can i expect?

one final word: thanks to all of you guys at overclock.net you are the best, im really impressed and happy im here to the extent im regretful i haven't been here a long time ago, the best community, the best forum, the best members, and the owners of the best gpu in the world, long live overclock.net and long live the gtx titan and its owners


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Bit the bullet. Bought an MSI GTX Titan. Hopefully it's a better chip than my Gainward 4GB GTX 680s were...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-6GB-384-bit-GDDR5-PCI-Exp-3-0-SLI-GTXTITAN-6GD5-/350759875717?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item51aaeaf485

check this out, its asus


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Okay, and how hot do they get? My 590 got to a whopping 35C at 1V and 850MHz.


Since i dont have a 590 comparing that to a 480 is irrelevant.

But what is relevant is if you search for "GTX 480 watercooling temps" you will find others (including OCN memebers) posting their results that are on par with mine. *The big difference is mine cost around $150 to cool a pair of 480's.*

Mine: http://cdn.overclock.net/6/69/69695b06_Jan20Bench.jpeg

Others:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1241174/gtx-480-overclocked-water-cooled-temps-question/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/730953/gtx-480-water-cooled-temps/0_20
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1238578&mpage=1

*And the best for last is my temps beat a Danger Den setup by 10C!*
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_480_liquid_cooling_danger_den_review,8.html


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Titan's are going to rock when new console ports come...... New consoles will have 8GB of Ram. Watch what happens to 2 & 3GB cards.......


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> The water cooling price isn't what bothers me, it's the complicated design and chance of failure.


It is not complicated. All you have to do is look up info and understand how it works. I used Google to research my info for my 1st w/c. I had no issues at all. Been water cooling since 2009. Built 6 custom loops so far no issues what so ever. I even have a guide that I made and I keep it up to date the best I can.
Water Cooling Guide
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/913181-water-cooling-guide-noobs.html#post11984918

So how can you say it complicated when the info is out there?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> So how can you say it complicated when the info is out there?


because *complicated* has more than 1 definition
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dictionary*
> 
> adj.
> 1. Containing intricately combined or involved parts.
> 2. Not easy to understand or analyze.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I can tell you guys that ASIC has some effect in OC potential. My RMA'ed Titan (eVGA SC) had an ASIC of 75.1% and it could only hit 1189 at 1.212V with barely any memory OC to be stable (and I mean just barely) and I can hit Heaven 4.0 @ 1650 Points (2700K @ 4.5 GHZ and 16 GB DDR3 SDRAM). My new replacement Titan had a 73.3% ASIC (eVGA SC) and I can only hit stable 1163 at 1.187V but with a memory OC (so far) at 3402 Double MHz and I score at Heaven 4.0 @ 1630 Points. So yes that in most cases for eVGA cards that 2% difference in ASIC on stock air cooling can change the stability 1-2 bins for the core. However, the one bin difference can be made up funneling all that TDP to the memory to make the gap shrunk to <1 bin difference.


Is there a connection between ASIC quality, GPU current draw, power leakage, and memory overclock capability? I always thought it was completely separate. But maybe the higher current draw and power leakage of the GPUs are somehow benefiting the memory on lower ASIC cards?


----------



## Gunslinger.

So is there a consensus yet for the best overclocking/benching bios for watercooled cards yet?

My unmodded cards are idling at about 24C and top out around 34C at 1.21V

I've tried a few of the modded bios's in this thread, but have not used one yet that jumps out as the "best"


----------



## Darco19

Was tempted to do the mod, but decided to put a Accelero Hybrid instead. Just felt like I wanted the complete package, and the temps did drop by 25c on auto fan. I still think I should reseat the cooler and apply some better TIM though - it's still a bit too hot for my liking.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Anyway lots of conflicting reports about how much weight to give asic quality, I'm either screwed or in good shape or somewhere in the middle. hehe.


Posting this again just because every 10 pages or so a new discussion is started about how important (or not) asic quality is. My cards are .1 away and one does 1202 and the other 1150, they act completely different. Also together at 1150 they are fine in most games including crysis3/farcry3 but crash in bioshock infinite. (both with ek blocks at max temp 40c)

I seriously suggest not putting a ton of stock in asic quality. ;p


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Posting this again just because every 10 pages or so a new discussion is started about how important (or not) asic quality is. My cards are .1 away and one does 1202 and the other 1150, they act completely different. Also together at 1150 they are fine in most games including crysis3/farcry3 but crash in bioshock infinite. (both with ek blocks at max temp 40c)
> 
> I seriously suggest not putting a ton of stock in asic quality. ;p


+Rep. I was wondering mine are around the same score you saved me from reading back through all those pages.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My cards are 66% and 72% and the 66% one is a horrible overclocker, crashing at anything over 1163MHz. The 72% card will run up to 1202MHz...


----------



## Kane2207

I need to get some water cooling really and see how it fares:



Edit: 666 posts









That's all people, no more posts from me


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I need to get some water cooling really and see how it fares:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 666 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all people, no more posts from me


It does hardly nothing.... The GPU Boost is holding Titan back


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> It does hardly nothing.... The GPU Boost is holding Titan back


Oh well, +REP for saving me £500 then


----------



## cowie

x2 post wth?








let me try agian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Gunslinger.
> 
> So is there a consensus yet for the best overclocking/benching bios for watercooled cards yet?
> 
> My unmodded cards are idling at about 24C and top out around 34C at 1.21V
> 
> I've tried a few of the modded bios's in this thread, but have not used one yet that jumps out as the "best"


It seems clear to me now
when it comes to benchmarks some bios are better then others but not one best for all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Majin SSJ Eric
> 
> My cards are 66% and 72% and the 66% one is a horrible overclocker, crashing at anything over 1163MHz. The 72% card will run up to 1202MHz...


I fixed my 67.2% card wih cooling and voltage before it ran 1150 only

Now with a "hacked on aio" modded power limit and a whopping +72mv over stock voltage.

that got me 100 more on the clocks i can game now 1240+

Me dead in bf3





me dead i ss:bfe


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Was tempted to do the mod, but decided to put a Accelero Hybrid instead. Just felt like I wanted the complete package, and the temps did drop by 25c on auto fan. I still think I should reseat the cooler and apply some better TIM though - it's still a bit too hot for my liking.


I was never impressed with the Accelero Hybrid. For some reason it always fell short of what others are getting of their DIY AIO Mod


----------



## Agent-A01

Have you guys ever experienced freezing when overclocking memory past a certain point? Ie in tribes if i go past a certain clock, say +400 mem, what happens is the game will pause for a few seconds, resume for a few second, repeat the process. Even if i quit the game, windows is freezing completely for a few seconds,(mouse is unresponsive, have to reset pc to get it back to normal). Before i reinstalled OS i know i was hitting 7400 in Crysis, thats the point that i would start artifacting but no driver crashes ever. Im thinking its something else, maybe something to do with me tightening the seconday timings for ram.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Posting this again just because every 10 pages or so a new discussion is started about how important (or not) asic quality is. My cards are .1 away and one does 1202 and the other 1150, they act completely different. Also together at 1150 they are fine in most games including crysis3/farcry3 but crash in bioshock infinite. (both with ek blocks at max temp 40c)
> 
> I seriously suggest not putting a ton of stock in asic quality. ;p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> +Rep. I was wondering mine are around the same score you saved me from reading back through all those pages.


I am not saying that ASIC is the definitive benchmark to see if your card OC well or not but it can be a factor somewhat. For all the Titans I have played with, ASIC does affect 1-2 bins of what the card can do. Either way this boost shenanigans and 314.22 WHQL driver are definitely NOT helping the OC situation for Titan owners.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My cards are 66% and 72% and the 66% one is a horrible overclocker, crashing at anything over 1163MHz. The 72% card will run up to 1202MHz...


How is the memory on the 66% one? I'm curious if it will do better than the 72% one.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Have you guys ever experienced freezing when overclocking memory past a certain point? Ie in tribes if i go past a certain clock, say +400 mem, what happens is the game will pause for a few seconds, resume for a few second, repeat the process. Even if i quit the game, windows is freezing completely for a few seconds,(mouse is unresponsive, have to reset pc to get it back to normal). Before i reinstalled OS i know i was hitting 7400 in Crysis, thats the point that i would start artifacting but no driver crashes ever. Im thinking its something else, maybe something to do with me tightening the seconday timings for ram.


Easy thing to do would be resetting your subs at default and go from there


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I was never impressed with the Accelero Hybrid. For some reason it always fell short of what others are getting of their DIY AIO Mod


I did think about returning it at first - the shop where I bought it from does have a 14-day return policy should you not be satisfied with your product.

I'll just stick with it though, as I have a feeling I messed up somewhere during the installation. I'll definitely need to reseat it and put on some Prolimatech PK-3 instead, as the temps should really be 10-20c lower than what I'm seeing.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Easy thing to do would be resetting your subs at default and go from there


yeah ill try that when i get home, just found it odd cause it wasnt doing it before.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> x2 post wth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me try agian
> 
> It seems clear to me now
> when it comes to benchmarks some bios are better then others but not one best for all.
> 
> I fixed my 67.2% card wih cooling and voltage before it ran 1150 only
> 
> Now with a "hacked on aio" modded power limit and a whopping +72mv over stock voltage.
> 
> that got me 100 more on the clocks i can game now 1240+
> 
> Me dead in bf3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me dead i ss:bfe


Wait how did you get an overvoltage of +72?


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

My ASIC is 75.5%.

But card don't go over 80C temps. Work that out lol


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Wait how did you get an overvoltage of +72?


I had to take 15minutes and do a hardmod...:
I do know how to hold restraint when adding voltage thuo and you need to with this one








these cards scare me more then the ref 680,i went to 1.35v on that lol









I think it was posted before but not worth it at all for most
http://forum.lab501.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=34561&d=1362406670


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I had to take 15minutes and do a hardmod...:
> I do know how to hold restraint when adding voltage thuo and you need to with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these cards scare me more then the ref 680,i went to 1.35v on that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was posted before but not worth it at all for most
> http://forum.lab501.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=34561&d=1362406670


Oh you did a hard mod... Nice but that is probably not an option for me at all!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lord, to hard mod a $1k card or not to hard mod a $1k card. That is the question.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lord, to hard mod a $1k card or not to hard mod a $1k card. That is the question.


Nope lol. I can't afford to buy another one outright right now (or I would have brought a second already)


----------



## mbreslin

I would definitely consider a hardmod if they weren't so blazing fast already.


----------



## cowie

It would not be worth it for most
Its really not a good card to voltmod anyway + it cost too damn much if you wreck it.

I can solder but i know jack crap about componets,as long as i understand the dynamics of the mod i do them if found.


----------



## SoloTwo

I'm planning on buying a Titan in the near future but I'm just wondering if the Superclocked version is worth getting over the stock one? (not that the cost matters just wondering)


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> I'm planning on buying a Titan in the near future but I'm just wondering if the Superclocked version is worth getting over the stock one? (not that the cost matters just wondering)


Not really since the cards are all the same from the nVidia factory. However, SC's tend to have slightly better ASIC (from what I can tell) and their stock BIOS OC is guaranteed by eVGA so if it can't hit 876 MHZ, then you can RMA. So there is somewhat "partial binning" happening between the standard and the SC card.

If the difference between the standard and the SC is $20 dollars, then go SC. However physically the cards are identical.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> No I mean the ASIC reading in GPU-Z (e.g. mine's 64.1%). Also, what brand do you have? I think EVGA definitely bins their stuff and the Classified versions probably have better ASIC/OC capabilities than the stock Titans they sell. I might just switch over to Asus tomorrow and see if that one does better. The warranty for EVGA is definitely better than Asus but I don't want some low tier binned part either.


I would say Evga definitely does not bin their stuff, as far as vanilla & superclock, etc. goes.
The plain vanilla card can be higher asic & overclock higher than the SC models, it is luck of the draw. I have yet to see an evga SC card that can match what my vanilla did out of the box (82.8% asic here).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Ah of course. It's way too early.
> 
> I will check that when I get home tonight.
> 
> I thought lower ASIC values often had better Overclock potential?


They can, I have seen it with the gtx 680s my 80% asic card did great on air, the 63% asic card did not do as well air cooled. But it did do better with extreme cooling than the higher asic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> So is there a consensus yet for the best overclocking/benching bios for watercooled cards yet?
> 
> My unmodded cards are idling at about 24C and top out around 34C at 1.21V
> 
> I've tried a few of the modded bios's in this thread, but have not used one yet that jumps out as the "best"


I watched the thread for a while & saw the largest # of people were happy with various versions of naennon's bios, I went with the original one he posted & have been modding that to suit my needs (higher power target).
Water cooled I have run up to 1359 core bench stable at 1.33V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Not really since the cards are all the same from the nVidia factory. However, SC's tend to have slightly better ASIC (from what I can tell) and their stock BIOS OC is guaranteed by eVGA so if it can't hit 876 MHZ, then you can RMA. So there is somewhat "partial binning" happening between the standard and the SC card.
> 
> If the difference between the standard and the SC is $20 dollars, then go SC. However physically the cards are identical.


As I posted above, I really don't see SC averaging better than plain non-sc cards for ASIC, there may be some partial binning going on (who knows?), but luck is always needed.
Back with the 200 series I did see the SC & ftw versions doing better than the plain versions, they really did look binned. With the 400, 500 & 600 series I just don't see it anymore, people get a lot of vanilla cards that do better than the factory overclocked models. With the 580s I only bought 1 sc model that time, the 3 x vanilla cards I had were all better overclockers than the SC.


----------



## maarten12100

We need a screw on card mod like a pcb with pins that connect to the solder joints and then use the screws as ground as you would normaly use wires there.
Yet I don't think it would be do-able to have those things made unless you make like a 100 as a company won't produce just one for you as it is a lot of work.


----------



## saeedkunna

I just got my titan installed it and I did some benchmark

http://www.gulfup.com/?kM70AH

score is low ?
I didn't do any overclocking or anything

max gpu clock 1006 MHz

max temp 69 c in crisis 3 idle 32 c

gpu usage 85 - 92


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> I just got my titan installed it and I did some benchmark
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?kM70AH
> 
> score is low ?
> I didn't do any overclocking or anything
> 
> max gpu clock 1006 MHz
> 
> max temp 69 c in crisis 3 idle 32 c
> 
> gpu usage 85 - 92


hmm im benchmarking with your settings, i'll see what my score is.



thats with +120 mhz on core though, topped off at 1110 mhz. crappy min fps is due to me faffing around in Opera browser while it ran in background.


----------



## saeedkunna

I am sorry for this noob question what do you mean by + 120 MHz on core ?did you mean you put the gpu clock offset on evga precision at +120?
if yes is it safe to try it iam on air cooling?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> I am sorry for this noob question what do you mean by + 120 MHz on core ?did you mean you put the gpu clock offset on evga precision at +120?
> if yes is it safe to try it iam on air cooling?


He did mean +120 on the core slider for a higher core clock.
It is completely safe on air, the Titan has built in protection that will throttle it if volts & temps get too high for it's liking, & it has a very aggressive throttle to keep the card well out of the danger zone.
The throttle on the stock bios is actually too aggressive for the liking of most overclockers.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> I am sorry for this noob question what do you mean by + 120 MHz on core ?did you mean you put the gpu clock offset on evga precision at +120?
> if yes is it safe to try it iam on air cooling?


yes, exactly that. however, the Titan and all keplers never stops at the Boost clock value you see in Precison and GPU-Z. They keep on going to whatever the max value is, and it's different for all keplers, basically.

so, i do +120 mhz, right?

That makes it 957 mhz from 837 mhz stock..

Boost goes from 876 stock to 996 mhz. But then, thanks to boosting algorithms or whatever, the actual boost value is 1110 mhz, and that can be inferred from GPU-Z sensors. So OCing any Keplers is weird compared to old-school OCing on Fermi cards.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Where can I purchase this resistor and is there a slightly lower one to top off at 1.3v?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Where can I purchase this resistor and is there a slightly lower one to top off at 1.3v?


The variable resistor for the volt mod? They are available at retail & online electronics supply places (I buy locally so no online sources saved).
I used a 25K VR, with naenonns' bios at the very lowest load setting it runs 1.28V under load, a 50k vr would be a bit better to keep the voltage closer to what the bios specifies (& it can still be increased from there as far as air & water cooling will allow, & go well into extreme cooling voltage).
I would not advise lower than 25K (that is even a bit low for my liking).

Just be sure to get a multi turn VR or potentiometer, 20 - 25 turns. You don't want one that does less than 10 turns or a slip of the screwdriver can be dangerous.

Edit: you will also want to solder in a read point for the voltage, so you can see what voltage you are setting on a multimeter. Software will show no change, the voltage with hardmodding can only be read with a multimeter, & with the weak VRMs on this card, you will want to know what it is at.


----------



## saeedkunna

ok I added 120 MHz so got total 1124 before it was 1006 now here is the new results:

http://www.gulfup.com/?lvqxxd


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> ok I added 120 MHz so got total 1124 before it was 1006 now here is the new results:
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?lvqxxd


i think mine's higher because of an OCed i7 3930k. Yours can be higher if you had a K version.


----------



## saeedkunna

yes I think its cpu holding it back. anyway I will play with it more so far not seeing big different between it and my old 680. thanks for the help guys:thumb:


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Not really since the cards are all the same from the nVidia factory. However, SC's tend to have slightly better ASIC (from what I can tell) and their stock BIOS OC is guaranteed by eVGA so if it can't hit 876 MHZ, then you can RMA. So there is somewhat "partial binning" happening between the standard and the SC card.
> 
> If the difference between the standard and the SC is $20 dollars, then go SC. However physically the cards are identical.


I have returned a couple cards and the superclocked card and superclocked signature card both had very low asic's. right now I have a regular version and it has a asic of 78% which is 8% higher then the superclocked cards.

Plus they don't even change the box for the superclocked card. It's the same exact box as the regular version but with a SC sticker on it. I think the only difference between superclocked and regular is a sticker and a bios.

The classifieds and ftw's are different because they have different power phases and stuff like that but I will never buy a superclocked over a regular version again.

I can see some people wanting the signature stuff they add but it is definitely the same card as the regular.

We should take a poll because in this thread it actually seems like the regular versions are better then the superclocked versions. I know that makes no sense but it feels that way.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> ok I added 120 MHz so got total 1124 before it was 1006 now here is the new results:
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?lvqxxd


Wow, you scored higher than me with my 5GHz 3960X...


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have returned a couple cards and the superclocked card and superclocked signature card both had very low asic's. right now I have a regular version and it has a asic of 78% which is 8% higher then the superclocked cards.
> 
> Plus they don't even change the box for the superclocked card. It's the same exact box as the regular version but with a SC sticker on it. I think the only difference between superclocked and regular is a sticker and a bios.


The SC has a higher texture fill rate even though it is not much
Titan SC 196.2GT/s Texture Fill Rate
Titan 187.5GT/s Texture Fill Rate


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, you scored higher than me with my 5GHz 3960X...


umm... he did his at 1600x900 and i did it at that resolution to compare mine to his.

your 3960x is still boss.


----------



## saeedkunna

yeah ChronoBodi is right








here is my score at your settings

http://www.gulfup.com/?SXlL5S


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> yes I think its cpu holding it back. anyway I will play with it more so far not seeing big different between it and my old 680. thanks for the help guys:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> ok I added 120 MHz so got total 1124 before it was 1006 now here is the new results:
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?lvqxxd


I guess I'm not the only one running a i5-2500, although 1600x900? Errr... what?


----------



## Juggalo23451

*Great news I got another titan making it #2. It will be here Thursday*
Now I just need a case, powder coat it, and sleeving . lol


----------



## saeedkunna

funny thing is that I was suppose to get ivy but they send me sandy bridge by mistake and offer to exchange it but I was to lazy to send back I bid it would give me better result now lol
Scorpion can you test it on heaven 4.0 or is it the same ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> The SC has a higher texture fill rate even though it is not much
> Titan SC 196.2GT/s Texture Fill Rate
> Titan 187.5GT/s Texture Fill Rate


It's only because the higher core clock gives it the higher texture fill rate. If you overclock the regular titan as much as the superclocked version they will both have the same texture fill rate.

Try it by overclocking your card and then checking gpuz. Right now my texture fill rate is 216.4 with my overclocked regular version. There really is no difference between the 2 cards. it really is just a sticker and bios.


----------



## 5150 Joker

So I returned the EVGA I had and got the Asus today. First off the packaging for the Asus is much better, at least you feel like you are buying a premium part (though it could still be better). With the EVGA, the box looks dull and the packaging is equally dull. Moving on, the ASIC for this one is only 67.1% so a mild improvement from the EVGA I had but it clocks so much better. Not only that, it runs cooler and doesn't have any of the coil whine the EVGA had. At stock volts, its clocking to 1150 stable so far (+180/+200) in 3dmark 11. Going to keep pushing and hope I can do +200/200 on stock volts. 3DMark 11 run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363243


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> funny thing is that I was suppose to get ivy but they send me sandy bridge by mistake and offer to exchange it but I was to lazy to send back I bid it would give me better result now lol
> Scorpion can you test it on heaven 4.0 or is it the same ?


Sure, first is stock 900-something mhz and second is +150/+200 for 1110/3200, slight CPU bottleneck as I see some scenes only have 96-97% GPU usage.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> So I returned the EVGA I had and got the Asus today. First off the packaging for the Asus is much better, at least you feel like you are buying a premium part (though it could still be better). With the EVGA, the box looks dull and the packaging is equally dull. Moving on, the ASIC for this one is only 67.1% so a mild improvement from the EVGA I had but it clocks so much better. Not only that, it runs cooler and doesn't have any of the coil whine the EVGA had. At stock volts, its clocking to 1150 stable so far (+180/+200) in 3dmark 11. Going to keep pushing and hope I can do +200/200 on stock volts. 3DMark 11 run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363243


What's with Asus getting the better Titans? Just happens to be so or their BIOS?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> yes I think its cpu holding it back. anyway I will play with it more so far not seeing big different between it and my old 680. thanks for the help guys:thumb:


it's not really a 1080p card... the difference is more vast at 1440p, where the 680's limited bandwidth shoots it down while the Titan can go on with moar shaders and bandwidth.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> What's with Asus getting the better Titans? Just happens to be so or their BIOS?


If I put on my conspiracy hat, I'd not say that Asus is getting better chips, but that profiteering Evga is possibly buying lot bottoms, while riding on their superb marketing. But probably not the case.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it's not really a 1080p card... the difference is more vast at 1440p, where the 680's limited bandwidth shoots it down while the Titan can go on with moar shaders and bandwidth.


I think it's more for this:



Oh, by the way. I need a new desk now. 64.5 inches of monitors, and only about 45 inches of desk top....


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

As you get older there are some forms of technology / gaming that pass you by. In my instance, it's certainly multiscreen and rubbish like kinect / move.

How on earth do you look at all those screens at once? I would get serious neckache.

I do get it , but I think this is one of those things I will let slip by.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> As you get older there are some forms of technology / gaming that pass you by. In my instance, it's certainly multiscreen and rubbish like kinect / move.
> 
> How on earth do you look at all those screens at once? I would get serious neckache.
> 
> I do get it , but I think this is one of those things I will let slip by.


You mostly dont look at all of them, at least not while gaming so much.

I was annoyed by the stretching from the FOV on the sides, but after a while I figured out that the trick is to center the UI around the character, and maybe use the edges of the other screens for less used information... Then they just become part of the immersion, part of your peripheral vision.

That pic was right before I rearranged the entire UI for RIFT.


----------



## alancsalt

Doesn't pass all oldies by...but I don't have a mobile or tablet...probably the same gene as selective deafness..


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Doesn't pass all oldies by...but I don't have a mobile or tablet...probably the same gene as selective deafness..


I have a smartphone and a tablet!

Tablet mostly just stays plugged in near the bathroom though, if I can just be totally honest about that.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have returned a couple cards and the superclocked card and superclocked signature card both had very low asic's. right now I have a regular version and it has a asic of 78% which is 8% higher then the superclocked cards.
> 
> Plus they don't even change the box for the superclocked card. It's the same exact box as the regular version but with a SC sticker on it. I think the only difference between superclocked and regular is a sticker and a bios.
> 
> The classifieds and ftw's are different because they have different power phases and stuff like that but I will never buy a superclocked over a regular version again.
> 
> I can see some people wanting the signature stuff they add but it is definitely the same card as the regular.
> 
> We should take a poll because in this thread it actually seems like the regular versions are better then the superclocked versions. I know that makes no sense but it feels that way.


Yet there are people who brought the normal version of the card and got 6x.x% ASIC... I have a feeling eVGA is pulling some kind of conspiracy here on their Titan stock. Asus cards by the sounds also have low ASIC but even so, they seem to bin higher than higher ASIC eVGA ones. Hmmmm... The Titan is just one powerful card, yet getting consistent overclocking and performance results are at pure random here and very unpredictable with cases of High ASIC = low OC to Low ASIC = high OC situations and now vendor stock conspiracies...

If it wasn't for eVGA's stellar warranty, I would of just got an Asus unit...


----------



## pphx459

One of my EVGA SC cards has 64.1% ASIC and the other has 75%, we'll see how it OC's lol
The lower ASIC card definitely runs a lot hotter, by about 10C.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> One of my EVGA SC cards has 64.1% ASIC and the other has 75%, we'll see how it OC's lol
> The lower ASIC card definitely runs a lot hotter, by about 10C.


Having had a 75% SC Card, I am going to wager 1176 MHz @ 1.187V. Weirdly, my current lower ASIC card runs cooler than the old one.

I will note one thing. For people who have a SC Titan with the last four on the eVGA serial number is 1xxx, there was a PCB revision than the ones ending in 0xxx. The revision has an end of "04" for the 1xxx and the old ones "03". You can look carefully at it above the PCI-e x16 Connector on the left of the nVidia logo. What did they revise I have no clue...

Either way, the conclusion is that every Titan is acting very uniquely different when it comes to OC and it is hard to set a consistency with a rough estimate of how well your particular Titan can do vs. the aggregrate average. Thus making the Titan one very expensive and confusing OC lottery.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> you guys are awesome, both of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really made things clear for me, i know im being so paranoid, but you know how it feels when you buy a 1000$ card just to then discover that u have been so unlucky and you got a garbage chip that doesn't overclock well, specially when im willing to keep this card until nvidia comes up with a faster single gpu which i think will be a very long time, not before the next process shrink (maxwell), im a single gpu guy, i hate sli and i will never believe in it.
> 
> anyhow, what i learned is that i have to do some more heavy load testing to insure that my card stays at 1149mhz mark and does not throttle to less than that, and if indeed it stays at 1149mhz after heavy testing that means that i have a good chip provided that im on stock bios, right? but how much testing is enough? valley? 3dmark 11?
> 
> one more thing, is the max voltage a titan can go to related by any means to asic? i mean my card goes only to 1.187 and my asic is 72% is it not that lower asic card are supposed to go on higher voltage? you know it leaks more power so it needs more voltage to stabilize, at least thats the case with cpu's, is there anyway to force it to higher voltage without flashing the bios?
> 
> also i have one more stupid question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to overclock the memory by maximizing the max mem clock bar like i did with the core, i know its the most stupid thing to do but i thought that the mem too has same kind of fail safe system that it will throttle itself to prevent damage like the core do, but looks like it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid me . . . what happend is the that my moniter started to show all kinds of crazy colors so i rushed to gpu tweak and lowered the mem clock back to its default setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im afraid i damaged my mem, its not that its doing anything wrong, all games are running like a charm, but again . . . u know its a 1000$ card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any chance i could have done any damage to my memory or the card itself? any way or tool to check or test them? if indeed they are okay can you recommend me of the best & safest way to overclock the memory, how to stress test them for stability? and what clocks can i expect?
> 
> one final word: thanks to all of you guys at overclock.net you are the best, im really impressed and happy im here to the extent im regretful i haven't been here a long time ago, the best community, the best forum, the best members, and the owners of the best gpu in the world, long live overclock.net and long live the gtx titan and its owners


guys, anyone! can somebody help me out? mem overclocking and stability test . . .


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples been messing around with my 2 EVGA Titans. If you could help me in anyway get some more out of them that would be great. I'm a fair noob to overclocking cards. Thanks

here are my settings and results.

*3dmark11 score = X10103
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan(2x)
Intel Core i7-3770K Processor @ 4.8ghz*

Running precision X 4.1.0

Power target = 106%
Temp target = 90 degrees
GPU Clock Offset = +135mhz
MEM Clock Offset = +151mhz

GPU Clock 1136mhz
Voltage 1161mn

I have the power target + Temp target LINKED BOX not checked

Auto fan curve

Voltage & Tweaks
No voltage adjustment (tried +38mv but found i was getting scores of X10030. When on 0mv im getting X10100)
KBOOST Selected on. What ever that does??


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi peoples been messing around with my 2 EVGA Titans. If you could help me in anyway get some more out of them that would be great. I'm a fair noob to overclocking cards. Thanks
> 
> here are my settings and results.
> 
> *3dmark11 score = X10103
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan(2x)
> Intel Core i7-3770K Processor @ 4.8ghz*
> 
> Running precision X 4.1.0
> 
> Power target = 106%
> Temp target = 90 degrees
> GPU Clock Offset = +135mhz
> MEM Clock Offset = +151mhz
> 
> GPU Clock 1136mhz
> Voltage 1161mn
> 
> I have the power target + Temp target LINKED BOX not checked
> 
> Auto fan curve
> 
> Voltage & Tweaks
> No voltage adjustment (tried +38mv but found i was getting scores of X10030. When on 0mv im getting X10100)
> KBOOST Selected on. What ever that does??


Kboost is pretty much maximum clocks at all times, no downclocking or downvolting even at idle. Great for consistent performance, not great for idle usage.


----------



## SsXxX

i found this tool:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Video_Memory_Stress_Test__d5896.html

its old but i could not find anything else, is it good? anyone tried it? any similar and newer tools?


----------



## azzkiker

Everywhere in-game and benchmarks states my Titan has 3 GB (3072 MB) of memory, not the 6 GB advertised. Granted only running a single 27" MX279H monitor so unlikely to matter, but is this normal?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> Everywhere in-game and benchmarks states my Titan has 3 GB (3072 MB) of memory, not the 6 GB advertised. Granted only running a single 27" MX279H monitor so unlikely to matter, but is this normal?


Weird.

Can you download GPU-Z and check?


----------



## azzkiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Weird.
> 
> Can you download GPU-Z and check?


Good idea. GPU-Z states 6144 MB which should be correct. However, I get 3 GB everywhere else. (Sleeping Dogs settings, Video memory stress test etc..) (ASIC 72.9% if it matters)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> Good idea. GPU-Z states 6144 MB which should be correct. However, I get 3 GB everywhere else. (Sleeping Dogs settings, Video memory stress test etc..) (ASIC 72.9% if it matters)


nope Asic wouldnt matter, but maybe there is a bug or limitation in those games or programs? I am not too sure though.

Still I am sure your GPU would take advantage of the 6GB if it needed to be so I don't think there is a problem.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> Good idea. GPU-Z states 6144 MB which should be correct. However, I get 3 GB everywhere else. (Sleeping Dogs settings, Video memory stress test etc..) (ASIC 72.9% if it matters)


It's a bug in software somewhere, for example Heaven and Valley both say I have 4GB


----------



## nyrang3rs

Why does Heaven show Windows NT for some people's screenshots?


----------



## ChronoBodi

6gb of Vram... outside of skyrim, I can only get it to fill up to 3100mb by doing 8xMSAA and 4xSSAA on 1440p in serious Sam 3. Surprisingly it was playable, in like 30 Fps. What's the resolution of 1440p when its supersampled 4 times?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChronoBodi

6gb of Vram... outside of skyrim, I can only get it to fill up to 3100mb by doing 8xMSAA and 4xSSAA on 1440p in serious Sam 3. Surprisingly it was playable, in like 30 Fps. What's the resolution of 1440p when its supersampled 4 times?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emett

What about GTA 4 with the top mods?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> As you get older there are some forms of technology / gaming that pass you by. In my instance, it's certainly multiscreen and rubbish like kinect / move.
> 
> How on earth do you look at all those screens at once? I would get serious neckache.
> 
> I do get it , but I think this is one of those things I will let slip by.


I have a surround setup and I think it's totally pointless. However I run a triple portrait display set-up which you are able to use/see all at once.

Many people aren't running the modded BIOSs that they are trying to compare their performance to and is the reason I think why some people are disappointed with their cards overclocking results. I realise the BIOSs were originally put out to fix the throttling of the GTX Titans but the increased power targets and voltage also help with overclocking.

I think the real inconsistency is people's BIOSs and their willingness to push their cards volts, power targets and temperatures not so much the leaky chips.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> What about GTA 4 with the top mods?


GTA IV with ENB, street texture, tree mod, & a few other goodies. Most I can get is 2314


----------



## d33r

theres a new version of evga precision x available now, version 4.1 . come get it!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> theres a new version of evga precision x available now, version 4.1 . come get it!


mhmm let's see what is new


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> GTA IV with ENB, street texture, tree mod, & a few other goodies. Most I can get is 2314


What sort of frames are you getting on GTA VI? It used to run horridly on two 570s, I'm wondering whether it's worth installing now for a single Titan.

That game was awfully optimised. Thankfully Rock star got it together on Max Payne 3 so hopefully GTA V won't be such a poor port


----------



## maarten12100

K-Boost no longer requires system reboot after enabling
K-Boost can now be enabled with SLI enabled

We also got our own skin for Precision
Includes EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Skin


----------



## SAN-NAS

Did someone post a review of water blocks on the Titan.... just cant seem to find that now.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Did someone post a review of water blocks on the Titan.... just cant seem to find that now.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Did someone post a review of water blocks on the Titan.... just cant seem to find that now.


Not my review, and also a work in progress. I want the Aqacomputer blocks and active backplates but the restriction from 2 in series would probably push me past my 35X's limits









http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285482-Stren-s-Titan-Water-Block-Roundup/page2


----------



## uaedroid

Guys, here is my ASIC score...


----------



## SAN-NAS

Wow active backplate and acrylic glass pretty kool stuff


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Wow active backplate and acrylic glass pretty kool stuff


that active backplat indeed is cool however I would've rather had one which flows water over it instead of cooling a heatpipe with water but we haven't seen and IR images yet so let's see.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Guys, here is my ASIC score...


How well does it overclock?

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well I've just installed the RR09SS bios and it's certainly helped my benching scores. The overclock that I can apply to the core has dropped (I can only get an extra 68 on it now rather than the 145 before) but the ram will still increase by 648.

The good thing though is that by benching scores have gone up. Here is my latest Unigine Valley score:


----------



## missionAvs

Just got my Titan installed!! Filled out my form as well, this thing is a beast!! Got an ASIC rating of 81.2! Guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> Just got my Titan installed!! Filled out my form as well, this thing is a beast!! Got an ASIC rating of 81.2! Guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


You will still need to test it. There has been cases where High ASIC =/= High OC for the Titan... However, you will have a way better chance than most of us with <80% ASIC on the OC potential.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well running the Haven 4 Extreme preset (as others above have done), I got the following score. I'm so much happier with the new bios!
My ASIC rating is 77.8%


----------



## pphx459

Sorry, haven't had a chance to read through the entire thread yet, but what is considered a good overclock on these cards?


----------



## emett

I'd say 1202mhz is average so any thing over that.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I'd say 1202mhz is average so any thing over that.


I would hardly call that average. 1150 might be more along the lines of average, with 1200+ being "good".


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

A lot of cards are 1200mhz bench stable. That doesn't mean that it won't crash in game.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> A lot of cards are 1200mhz bench stable. That doesn't mean that it won't crash in game.


This. I can bench +165 core / +300 mem but have to back it right off to half that in Far Cry 3

Edit: 300 MEM not men - honest


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> A lot of cards are 1200mhz bench stable. That doesn't mean that it won't crash in game.


+1. I can bench 1215 stable on Valley/Heaven, and can even get it to bench 1228 sometimes. However, I've found I've had to back it down to 1176mhz to have it game stable (so far). Memory doesn't seem to impact stability much on mine. It has crashed 1202mhz in game with no memory overclock. And so far it's held stable at 1176/7000 across a wide variety of games. But still... outside of PS2 which just decides to crash on its own after an hour or two (not related to Nvidia driver crash), I haven't had a chance to test it out over very long gaming sessions, so I'm still unsure of the final stable overclock. ASIC is 74.2% on mine for reference.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I would hardly call that average. 1150 might be more along the lines of average, with 1200+ being "good".


Sorry I ment with the 1.2v bios, I guess it's unfair to compare that.. On release every man and his dog was flashing these cards, that not the case anymore?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I would hardly call that average. 1150 might be more along the lines of average, with 1200+ being "good".


1200+ being "good" if it can run 24/7 on almost, if not all, every game you throw at it. Benching would give you 85% confidence of what bin your card can hit, but the actual 24/7 bin would often be 1-2 bins worse of that if every game you want to play on.

Also again, ASIC ratings on the Titans are starting to look like a bad assumption gauge for one to start setting the target bin they will hit to OC as a few high ASIC cards people have aren't hitting the bins they should be hitting.

Start with 1150 MHz Core for your benchmark. Anything worse than that you should considering "pseudo-RMA" or try to exchange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> +1. I can bench 1215 stable on Valley/Heaven, and can even get it to bench 1228 sometimes. However, I've found I've had to back it down to 1176mhz to have it game stable (so far). Memory doesn't seem to impact stability much on mine. It has crashed 1202mhz in game with no memory overclock. And so far it's held stable at 1176/7000 across a wide variety of games. But still... outside of PS2 which just decides to crash on its own after an hour or two (not related to Nvidia driver crash), I haven't had a chance to test it out over very long gaming sessions, so I'm still unsure of the final stable overclock. ASIC is 74.2% on mine for reference.


What is your voltage @ 1176/7000?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> What is your voltage @ 1176/7000?


1.212v, I'm using a modded bios that locks 3D voltage, and has a 285W 100% TDP to avoid throttling.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> This. I can bench +165 core / +300 mem but have to back it right off to half that in Far Cry 3
> 
> Edit: 300 MEM not men - honest


Men xD
Well if it was any number except 300 it could've been considered gay but 300 men reminds me of 300 Spartans


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 1.212v, I'm using a modded bios that locks 3D voltage, and has a 285W 100% TDP to avoid throttling.


I thought the maximum TDP is 300W or 285W is the best stable TDP range to be in?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Men xD
> Well if it was any number except 300 it could've been considered gay but 300 men reminds me of 300 Spartans


Nothing helps get the work day stress out of the system like benching 300 men









I really should check the phones auto correct before I post any response


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I'd say 1202mhz is average so any thing over that.


No way... about 1163 or so.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> No way... about 1163 or so.


1150 it the aggregrate I am seeing and that is around over a healthy +250 MHz from the reference.


----------



## grunion

How is this for stock, 3DM11

and FS ?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> No way... about 1163 or so.


Ok, my cards are above average then


----------



## 5150 Joker

So hard finding another titan. Got the itch for sli.

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> So hard finding another titan. Got the itch for sli.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000


They're easy to find in the UK and are coming down in price a bit, but I don't fancy spanking credit to the tune of £800 just for a second one. I'll just have to wait a little longer


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> How is this for stock, 3DM11
> 
> and FS ?


You got a TItan Grunion? Congrats!

I never ran mine at stock so I can't say honestly. Overclocked this is what I get:


----------



## TheGovernment

I just picked up 2 x EVGA SC's from NCIX, there are 2 left. Mine shipped out today! can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## tx-jose

Seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on one right now.

Hows the sigg rigg looking?? Think its a good home for a single titan? CPU is good for 4.8ghz I think with a better air cooler. On 1080p but one of those crossover 1440p monitors is calling my name!!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on one right now.
> 
> Hows the sigg rigg looking?? Think its a good home for a single titan? CPU is good for 4.8ghz I think with a better air cooler. On 1080p but one of those crossover 1440p monitors is calling my name!!


Yeah you rig is perfect for a Titan. Just hope you get a good card with good OC potential!


----------



## tx-jose

At 1080 for a while I dont think I need a monster overclocker lol plus my case doent have the best airflow....tho I have been eyeballing a case labs


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on one right now.
> 
> Hows the sigg rigg looking?? Think its a good home for a single titan? CPU is good for 4.8ghz I think with a better air cooler. On 1080p but one of those crossover 1440p monitors is calling my name!!


If you're planning on only going with one card a 690 is a no brainier. Better performance for the same (or less on Ebay) money.
Use mine on 1440p and never even get close to the vram ceiling. If you stay at 1080p, even more so.


----------



## pphx459

Great information guys, put on some waterblocks today and plan on ocing these cards over the weekend so thanks for the references!

For those with SLI, I'm assuming you are OCing the cards individually, not using the Sync option in precision or afterburner correct?


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> If you're planning on only going with one card a 690 is a no brainier. Better performance for the same (or less on Ebay) money.
> Use mine on 1440p and never even get close to the vram ceiling. If you stay at 1080p, even more so.


I think one card the titan would be better. No issues with sli and I would rather do 2 way titans later on then 4 way with the 690s....

Already hit 2.5gb of useage at 1080p in BF3 2gb is not enough even for 1080 these days


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I think one card the titan would be better. No issues with sli and I would rather do 2 way titans later on then 4 way with the 690s....
> 
> Yep. At 7680x1600 for crysis 3 and farcry 3, vram goes up to 5.8gb...
> 
> Already hit 2.5gb of useage at 1080p in BF3 2gb is not enough even for 1080 these days


----------



## azzkiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You got a TItan Grunion? Congrats!
> 
> I never ran mine at stock so I can't say honestly. Overclocked this is what I get:


What overclock settings are you running? The maximum I can do: P13545

85% fixed fan speed
106% power
94C temp target
+155 GPU offset
+105 mem clock

Reckon the CPU makes a difference? Would think a 3770K wouldn't bottleneck...


----------



## LifeDisturbens

I wonder, how much of an performance improve would a titan do against my OC 7950?

It's running at 1100/1500, and i CAN get a second one really cheap. But i'm thinking of getting a brand new card instead. So i thought about the Titan. Is it worth it?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> What overclock settings are you running? The maximum I can do: P13545
> 
> 85% fixed fan speed
> 106% power
> 94C temp target
> +155 GPU offset
> +105 mem clock
> 
> Reckon the CPU makes a difference? Would think a 3770K wouldn't bottleneck...


Are you running it with stretch screen?

Very low for a Titan & a 3770K. With +110 (Titan SC 1189) & running 5GHz I get 15,378 PMarks


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> I wonder, how much of an performance improve would a titan do against my OC 7950?
> 
> It's running at 1100/1500, and i CAN get a second one really cheap. But i'm thinking of getting a brand new card instead. So i thought about the Titan. Is it worth it?


To me it was worth it as I have 7970's as well & I don't like all the trouble that comes with them. I rather plug something in & enjoy it. I've had to do 0 research to fix anything with my Titans. Far as throttling goes, that's not the Titans actually doing. It's the GPU Boost that does it. I am using my stock bios & my cards stay @1163 in every game I play, including Crysis 3. A good overclock Titan is very quiet & stable. @1150 on the core it will be faster than two 7950's @ stock.

Titan shows it's heart with Hexacore i7's & that's why I'll be upgrading to one of those when the new one's come out. I should've went I got this 3770K setup, but I use a couple of Thunderbolt devices & I couldn't resist..


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> I wonder, how much of an performance improve would a titan do against my OC 7950?
> 
> It's running at 1100/1500, and i CAN get a second one really cheap. But i'm thinking of getting a brand new card instead. So i thought about the Titan. Is it worth it?


Titan @ 1200 beats 7950 CF in any way
with the advantages of single gpu vs cripple fire


----------



## Rlong

Has anybody actually measured how hot the vrams get on A Titan?

By my very unscientific touch method I would guess about 50 to 60 degree C.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> What overclock settings are you running? The maximum I can do: P13545
> 
> 85% fixed fan speed
> 106% power
> 94C temp target
> +155 GPU offset
> +105 mem clock
> 
> Reckon the CPU makes a difference? Would think a 3770K wouldn't bottleneck...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running it with stretch screen?
> 
> Very low for a Titan & a 3770K. With +110 (Titan SC 1189) & running 5GHz I get 15,378 PMarks
Click to expand...

i would not call it "very low".. look at the histogram you posted, P13545 is just a bit below the average


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i would not call it "very low".. look at the histogram you posted, P13545 is just a bit below the average


Average for a 3770K & a Titan clocked +155 on the core is 15,000

It is very low for an overclocked Titan & a 3770K clocked @ 4.6GHz.. It is a problem here. A Stock Titan with a 3770K scores 13K. He has +155 on the core. That's max overclock. You run your Titan @ +120 & I bet it hits 14,800+ Something is wrong with his setup or he doesn't have 3DMark in stretch mode

EDIT: My Titan @ Stock, which is a SC. So we will say +40. He has +155 on the core & scores lower than this & you say nothing isn't wrong....


----------



## azzkiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> It is very low for an overclocked Titan. It is a problem here. A Stock Titan with a 3770K scores 13K. He has +155 on the core. That's max overclock. You run your Titan @ +120 & I bet it hits 14,800+ Something is wrong with his setup or he doesn't have 3DMark in stretch mode


Hmm. Please clarify this stretch mode. I did have centered mode selected and have a secondary monitor attached.

*Edit: Disabled second monitor and ran it in stretched mode, not much difference: P13670*


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> It is very low for an overclocked Titan. It is a problem here. A Stock Titan with a 3770K scores 13K. He has +155 on the core. That's max overclock. You run your Titan @ +120 & I bet it hits 14,800+ Something is wrong with his setup or he doesn't have 3DMark in stretch mode


His score is almost identical to mine on the GPU side, but I know for a fact that my CPU is holding me back. I'm running +150 on the core http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350600

I wouldn't think a 3770k would be an issue and his Physics score is healthy, but obviously something is going on. Maybe check to see that maximum performance is selected in the Nvidia control panel?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> Hmm. Please clarify this stretch mode. I did have centered mode selected and have a secondary monitor attached.


In the basic tab, tick stretched mode @ the bottom like in this picture. Then run the bench again. Also make sure you're running version 1.04



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> His score is almost identical to mine on the GPU side, but I know for a fact that my CPU is holding me back. I'm running +150 on the core http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350600
> 
> I wouldn't think a 3770k would be an issue and his Physics score is healthy, but obviously something is going on. Maybe check to see that maximum performance is selected in the Nvidia control panel?


It's not his GPU or CPU. It's the way 3DMark is configured


----------



## azzkiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> In the basic tab, tick stretched mode @ the bottom like in this picture. Then run the bench again. Also make sure you're running version 1.04


Disabled second monitor and ran it in stretched mode, not much difference: P13670

3DMark11 V1.0.4 confirmed and latest nVidia drivers via Geforce Experience. Odd.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> Disabled second monitor and ran it in stretched mode, not much difference: P13670
> 
> 3DMark11 V1.0.4 confirmed and latest nVidia drivers via Geforce Experience. Odd.


What are your FPS during benchmark? Can you screenshot your Precision or whatever program you use to OC? Go into Nvidia control panel & make sure V-sync isn't on

Also put your rig in your sig...

This will help others help you

EDIT: Your Physics & Combined scores are low for 4.6


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> If you're planning on only going with one card a 690 is a no brainier. Better performance for the same (or less on Ebay) money.
> Use mine on 1440p and never even get close to the vram ceiling. If you stay at 1080p, even more so.


Considering they are both the same price. I think Titan would def be the better choice, especially if hes thinking of going 1440p.

Single GPU versus Dual GPU. I also think the Titan will overclock higher and that extra VRAM is nice.

If you have the money and are thinking of a 690, if you want dual GPU...buy 2 680's and SLI them. The 680's will OC higher than the 690 due to the fact that its basically underclocked 680's in SLI.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You got a TItan Grunion? Congrats!
> 
> I never ran mine at stock so I can't say honestly. Overclocked this is what I get:


What's the secret to stopping the throttling?
The core clock is all over the place, temps are fine.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You got a TItan Grunion? Congrats!
> 
> I never ran mine at stock so I can't say honestly. Overclocked this is what I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the secret to stopping the throttling?
> The core clock is all over the place, temps are fine.
Click to expand...

Flashing the BIOS









Check out this page: http://1pcent.com/?p=277

I started with the original Naennon BIOS and then further upped the default power setting to 285W using Kepler BIOS editor becuase my cards are power hungry.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Flashing the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this page: http://1pcent.com/?p=277
> 
> I started with the original Naennon BIOS and then further upped the default power setting to 285W using Kepler BIOS editor becuase my cards are power hungry.


Nice. I never modded a vid card before and I see a lot of use at your own risk. What risks are there specifically? How hard is it to revert back to stock bios? Thanks.


----------



## mbreslin

You use the same (very simple) process to flash back your stock bios. If you have a second card lying around or integrated graphics there is even less risk since even if you flash some crazy bios that causes your card not to post (happened to me) you're able to use another card to boot and flash the first.


----------



## khemist

Here is mine stock bios/XSPC block -



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6340497

Not the highest score overall but the GFX score is pretty good.

1215 / 1852


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> You use the same (very simple) process to flash back your stock bios. If you have a second card lying around or integrated graphics there is even less risk since even if you flash some crazy bios that causes your card not to post (happened to me) you're able to use another card to boot and flash the first.


+rep, thanks man


----------



## Darco19

Returned my Accelero Hybrid in exchange for an Antec 620 V4, a dwood bracket and 2x Akasa Piranha 120mm fans. They should be here tomorrow, so I'm definitely looking forward to testing it out


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Returned my Accelero Hybrid in exchange for an Antec 620 V4, a dwood bracket and 2x Akasa Piranha 120mm fans. They should be here tomorrow, so I'm definitely looking forward to testing it out


So dwood does have brackets for the Titan?

Please do not forget to post back impressions and lots of pics!!!


----------



## Darco19

Well, they're supposed to work - I've seen a few people (but without screenshots) saying they got it to work. So fingers crossed!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> You use the same (very simple) process to flash back your stock bios. If you have a second card lying around or integrated graphics there is even less risk since even if you flash some crazy bios that causes your card not to post (happened to me) you're able to use another card to boot and flash the first.


Cool. I knew that a flash f-up could be corrected with a second card... So i could use the on-board graphics (would be the first time







) in the event of a bad flash?.

Makes sense, i just never think of using the iGPU!!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Well, they're supposed to work - I've seen a few people (but without screenshots) saying they got it to work. So fingers crossed!


Please provide pictures! (I am interested since I have a spare Kuhler 620 lying around).


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> To me it was worth it as I have 7970's as well & I don't like all the trouble that comes with them. I rather plug something in & enjoy it. I've had to do 0 research to fix anything with my Titans. Far as throttling goes, that's not the Titans actually doing. It's the GPU Boost that does it. I am using my stock bios & my cards stay @1163 in every game I play, including Crysis 3. A good overclock Titan is very quiet & stable. @1150 on the core it will be faster than two 7950's @ stock.
> 
> Titan shows it's heart with Hexacore i7's & that's why I'll be upgrading to one of those when the new one's come out. I should've went I got this 3770K setup, but I use a couple of Thunderbolt devices & I couldn't resist..


My thoughts exactly, my experience has been primarily with two 7970's and I've spent quite a bit of time troubleshooting and configuring to make things work. It was a shellshock switching to titan sli and experiencing 0 issues with dual gpu's and multimonitor setups. Everything is working flawlessly, couldn't be more pleased.

I'm also in the same boat, thinking about switching to a x79 setup, not sure if it's the best idea at this point though..


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> My thoughts exactly, my experience has been primarily with two 7970's and I've spent quite a bit of time troubleshooting and configuring to make things work. It was a shellshock switching to titan sli and experiencing 0 issues with dual gpu's and multimonitor setups. Everything is working flawlessly, couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> I'm also in the same boat, thinking about switching to a x79 setup, not sure if it's the best idea at this point though..


Not X79, but Ivy Bridge-E.... 4930K & a Rampage V Extreme...


----------



## pphx459

Yea I know what you meant, I was thinking of upgrading now to an x79 prob wouldnt make sense..


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Yea I know what you meant, I was thinking of upgrading now to an x79 prob wouldnt make sense..


Oh okay, we got about 4 months or so.. Titan still will be strong as ever... Get us a X99, a RVE & go crazy. I started encoding movies, so I told my wife I have no choice...LOL


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Yea I know what you meant, I was thinking of upgrading now to an x79 prob wouldnt make sense..


Oh okay, we got about 4 months or so.. Titan still will be strong as ever... Get us a X99, a RVE & go crazy. I started encoding movies, so I told my wife I have no choice...LOL


----------



## strong island 1

Hey is anyone interested in a brand new titan block for really cheap. it's the EK black acetal copper only version. I ordered the XXL for my second card so I guess I am going to order another XXL to match so I will have a brand new barely used block. I will sell it really cheap.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Oh okay, we got about *7* months or so.. Titan still will be strong as ever... Get us a X99, a RVE & go crazy. I started encoding movies, so I told my wife I have no choice...LOL


FYP

All the leaked info so far points to November for IB-E.


----------



## strong island 1

I almost fried my second card last night. I wanted to try sli but my second block hasn't gotten here yet. So I ran sli with one on air and one underwater. But I had the fan profile set to 0 because I was using one card underwater. The fan curve applied to the second card also. I started running Valley and I got so upset because the new card was throttling so bad, I thought I had a really bad card but then I saw the temps. what happened was it got to over 95 degrees and started throttling hard. Hopefully I didn't damage the card.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> FYP
> 
> All the leaked info so far points to November for IB-E.


Intel released info on their roadmap for the xeon line and it should be released a month before those E5's (The info was already leaked but now they confirmed it at the IDF)


----------



## khemist

Could you remove my Palit entry on the form, got it mixed up with my old 680.


----------



## manicmonkey

Hey all, got an EVGA SC a few days ago and have been fiddling about with settings etc. As this thread is ridiculously long I have only picked up on a few things so far regarding the overclock settings which are achievable.

Can someone clarify if my experiences so far are correct? Using stock EVGA SC bios:

1. Card will downvolt and downclock when it hits 80 degrees to maintain temperature target.
2. Changing the temperature target above 80 degrees has no effect, max temp is still 80 causing downclocking/downvolting.
3. If the card reaches the max power limit before reaching 80 degrees it results in downclocking/downvolting?

I know the first point is the purpose of GPU boost 2.0, but are the other 2 fixable via BIOS flash/other method?

Current settings

voltage - 1.162 (stock)
power - 106%
core clock - +100

I can maintain 1150 core clock in all games except crysis 3. Sometimes it drops slightly, the same as the voltage. Strange thing is though I am not hitting the power limit or the temperature target? Is this what you guys mean by throttle? Sorry for the long post.


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Oh okay, we got about 4 months or so.. Titan still will be strong as ever... Get us a X99, a RVE & go crazy. I started encoding movies, so I told my wife I have no choice...LOL


LOL, perfect excuse, need to tell my wife the same









hmm 7 months...


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manicmonkey*
> 
> Hey all, got an EVGA SC a few days ago and have been fiddling about with settings etc. As this thread is ridiculously long I have only picked up on a few things so far regarding the overclock settings which are achievable.
> 
> Can someone clarify if my experiences so far are correct? Using stock EVGA SC bios:
> 
> 1. Card will downvolt and downclock when it hits 80 degrees to maintain temperature target.
> 2. Changing the temperature target above 80 degrees has no effect, max temp is still 80 causing downclocking/downvolting.
> 3. If the card reaches the max power limit before reaching 80 degrees it results in downclocking/downvolting?
> 
> I know the first point is the purpose of GPU boost 2.0, but are the other 2 fixable via BIOS flash/other method?
> 
> Current settings
> 
> voltage - 1.162 (stock)
> power - 106%
> core clock - +100
> 
> I can maintain 1150 core clock in all games except crysis 3. Sometimes it drops slightly, the same as the voltage. Strange thing is though I am not hitting the power limit or the temperature target? Is this what you guys mean by throttle? Sorry for the long post.


Yes, what you are experiencing is throttling. To get around this, you need to update your bios.

Check http://1pcent.com/?p=277 for some custom bioses users have made. You can use the bios editing tool to see the changes in each as well.


----------



## manicmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Yes, what you are experiencing is throttling. To get around this, you need to update your bios.
> 
> Check http://1pcent.com/?p=277 for some custom bioses users have made. You can use the bios editing tool to see the changes in each as well.


Is the main reason that custom BIOS' fix throttling because they are increasing the max power limit of the card? Do they also prevent throttling even when not hitting these limits, as I see downclocking/downvolting even when at 72 degrees and below 70% power limit?


----------



## kiwipeter

Greetings everyone and a warm hello from sunny Christchurch, New Zealand.

I've just acquired an EVGA Titan SC and have flashed with the Naennon's 'nvidia1.rom' file - and it appears it's all gone as planned. I've applied the max power and temp thresholds with EVGA's Precision 4.1.0 and upped the core clock to +220MHz and Memory to +40MHz. I then played Tomb Raider for a couple of hours to check all's well - boy, what a great game.

My question now is how do I actually verify that the throttling issue has been resolved? How are you guys logging the card's behaviour during a benchmark run?

Any advice would be most welcome. I like to think of myself as a fairly experienced overclocker and have fond memories of running my 386 and Thunderbird CPUs at fantastic overclocks!


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Ridiculous this is. Manuel on the nVidia forums claims this will be fixed with drivers? How is that even possible if a bios fix has clearly shown that is what's needed? lol


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwipeter*
> 
> Greetings everyone and a warm hello from sunny Christchurch, New Zealand.
> 
> I've just acquired an EVGA Titan SC and have flashed with the 'nvidia1.rom' file - and it appears it's all gone as planned. I've applied the max power and temp thresholds with EVGA's Precision 4.1.0 and upped the core clock to +220MHz and Memory to +40MHz. I then played Tomb Raider for a couple of hours to check all's well - boy, what a great game.
> 
> My question now is how do I actually verify that the throttling issue has been resolved? How are you guys logging the card's behaviour during a benchmark run?
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome. I like to think of myself as a fairly experienced overclocker and have fond memories of running my 386 and Thunderbird CPUs at fantastic overclocks!


Those were the days, they truly were.

You can go into settings in Precision and set it to create a log file.(It saves it into the Precision program folder) Run your games, and then you can just drag that log file (HardwareMonitoring.hml) into your web browser to view it. Look to see if you reach your temp targets and whether the voltages / clocks are steady.


----------



## kiwipeter

Thanks - much appreciated.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> In the basic tab, tick stretched mode @ the bottom like in this picture. Then run the bench again. Also make sure you're running version 1.04
> 
> It's not his GPU or CPU. It's the way 3DMark is configured


So you're saying stretched vs centered can account for ~1500 points on the P score?

I just ran them back to back to test the validity of this claim:

Stretched - P11354

Centered - P11217

What am I supposed to be seeing differently here? I've never heard of this issue before causing such a huge difference, usually less than 200 points.

Also, if you want to see a messed up Titan score check this out:

Pentium G840 gives you P6905


----------



## azzkiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> What are your FPS during benchmark? Can you screenshot your Precision or whatever program you use to OC? Go into Nvidia control panel & make sure V-sync isn't on
> 
> Also put your rig in your sig...
> 
> This will help others help you
> 
> EDIT: Your Physics & Combined scores are low for 4.6


Thank you for the suggestions. FPS is between 80-100 during benchmark. Drops to 30 on the physics tests.

Screenshot of Precision run:


V-sync is turned OFF in nVidia settings. Posted rig specs as requested. Feedback welcome. Thanks.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> FYP
> 
> All the leaked info so far points to November for IB-E.


Thanks Bres....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzkiker*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions. FPS is between 80-100 during benchmark. Drops to 30 on the physics tests.
> 
> Screenshot of Precision run:
> 
> 
> V-sync is turned OFF in nVidia settings. Posted rig specs as requested. Feedback welcome. Thanks.


I'm going to run my CPU @ 4.6. It comes down to your CPU & it's IPC. @ 4.6 you should be getting higher scores... (Physics & Combined)

Going to run my card @ 1137 just as yours.

Like I said earlier, your CPU scores are low. About a 1000 points below on both Physics & Combined

This is what I get @ 1137 & 4.6.

Link


----------



## 5150 Joker

I really want a second Asus Titan, just can't find one anywhere from a good shop (e.g. Newegg/Amazon). Hopefully they come back into stock soon.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Thanks Bres....


I'm only regurgitating all the (supposedly) leaked slides I've seen.

Maarten says earlier, hopefully he's right.

However with Haswell C2 stepping in July/August it seems unlikely IB-E would follow so closely.

We'll see!


----------



## Scorpion49

Got a new best score! Check out the FPS on the physics tests...


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> If you're planning on only going with one card a 690 is a no brainier. Better performance for the same (or less on Ebay) money.
> Use mine on 1440p and never even get close to the vram ceiling. If you stay at 1080p, even more so.


lol no way dude. With windows 8 not being able to disable windows aero 2gb of VRAM is so last year.
No way i'd drop $900 on a 2gb card today.


----------



## emett

double post.


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, are there any other backplates to use with the stock cooler besides the EVGA one? I'm wondering if any of the water block ones will work as I can't bring myself to put the EVGA backplate on an Asus card. I did order the 680 HF bracket to swap out already though.


----------



## 5150 Joker

I don't think Asus makes those cool backplates like EVGA does. Also, what is everyone's opinion on NCIX? Are they any good for US customers? They want customers to purchase their own shipping insurance which seems super lame, especially compared to places like Amazon and Newegg.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, are there any other backplates to use with the stock cooler besides the EVGA one? I'm wondering if any of the water block ones will work as I can't bring myself to put the EVGA backplate on an Asus card. I did order the 680 HF bracket to swap out already though.


I haven't seen any beside the ones for the water cooling kits. I have an Asus as well and I got the EVGA backplate. All the Titans are identical and none of them have any brand labels on them (except Gigabyte that puts an ugly sticker on top) so I don't see the problem.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I don't think Asus makes those cool backplates like EVGA does. Also, what is everyone's opinion on NCIX? Are they any good for US customers? They want customers to purchase their own shipping insurance which seems super lame, especially compared to places like Amazon and Newegg.


I guess I'll just get the EVGA one, but I almost want to try the Heatkiller backplate with the stock cooler.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Just ordered myself a backplate. Should finish things up nicely in the case.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Just ordered myself a backplate. Should finish things up nicely in the case.


Me too, I ordered the EVGA plate and a tube of Shin Etsu X23-7783D, if I'm going to take the screws out anyways I'm going to re-apply better TIM. Going to do that and the high flow bracket all at the same time, hopefully it will help it run cool and quiet for a while.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Me too, I ordered the EVGA plate and a tube of Shin Etsu X23-7783D, if I'm going to take the screws out anyways I'm going to re-apply better TIM. Going to do that and the high flow bracket all at the same time, hopefully it will help it run cool and quiet for a while.


I did this last night with some MX-4 on my Asus, the application from the factory was actually very good, unfortunately I only managed to drop it 1-2C


----------



## MaxOC

Can somebody confirm that the Titan is UEFI GOP compatible? I ask because if I set "ROM Priority" to "EFI Compatible" the system freezes at the ASUS splashscreen and I have to clear the cmos in order to get back in the bios. No problems if I use "Legacy Rom". For the record I'm using the latest BIOS for the P8Z68-V Pro (3603)



If somebody with a P8Z68 board and Titan could test the two "ROM Priority settings" and report their results I would appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

The thing is that i really like AMD. I will prob go for the crossfire anyways.. Since i get it pretty cheap.

But i'm starting to feel that AMD lacks in every way when i play games.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Can somebody confirm that the Titan is UEFI GOP compatible? I ask because if I set "ROM Priority" to "EFI Compatible" the system freezes at the ASUS splashscreen and I have to clear the cmos in order to get back in the bios. No problems if I use "Legacy Rom". For the record I'm using the latest BIOS for the P8Z68-V Pro (3603)
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody with a P8Z68 board and Titan could test the two "ROM Priority settings" and report their results I would appreciate. Thanks.


I'll have a look when I get home as I have the same board. Can i ask though, what's the benefit of enabling this is the BIOS? I'm not clued up on the feature at all.


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Can somebody confirm that the Titan is UEFI GOP compatible? I ask because if I set "ROM Priority" to "EFI Compatible" the system freezes at the ASUS splashscreen and I have to clear the cmos in order to get back in the bios. No problems if I use "Legacy Rom". For the record I'm using the latest BIOS for the P8Z68-V Pro (3603)
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody with a P8Z68 board and Titan could test the two "ROM Priority settings" and report their results I would appreciate. Thanks.


Yes it is. Works fine on my Z77 board.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I'll have a look when I get home as I have the same board. Can i ask though, what's the benefit of enabling this is the BIOS? I'm not clued up on the feature at all.


It's my understanding that the option should allow the use Windows 8 Fast Boot if it was installed in UEFI mode (which I did). Thanks for testing this, I'm looking forward to see your results.


----------



## caqwaz

can anyone tell me y i cannot go beyond 1150mh core? my asic value is low only at 65.1% water cooled and i still cannt go beyond 1150mhz

i am currently using Naennon 145 power target version...


----------



## CryptiK

Silicon limit?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caqwaz*
> 
> can anyone tell me y i cannot go beyond 1150mh core? my asic value is low only at 65.1% water cooled and i still cannt go beyond 1150mhz
> 
> i am currently using Naennon 145 power target version...


That is the limit of your chip at that voltage, sorry bro, that is fairly average though


----------



## caqwaz

still considering people are getting much higher with air cool vs my water cooled is total horse! this was my final clock 1176mhz core 3300mhz mem haven't tried to go above 300mhz on mem don't think ill bother. but my plan with installing my water cooling today was to get to 1250mhz core and 3300mhz mem. my clocks before water cooling were 1150mhz core 3300 mem so 600au dollars for a full water loop setup for better temps and 26mhz core! love my temps but that increase in core wasn't worth it.

my screen shots of heaven come out black think im doing it wrong but the score was 306* cant remember that last digit just it was in that bracket. any tips on getting that 1250mhz core much appreciated.


----------



## Kane2207

You just might not be able to hit 1250 period. It's a lottery, the same as CPUs. Water will give you better temps but it's no guarantee if higher clocks


----------



## Possemaster

Hi All,

I am confused with this Titan trotteling. I tried almost every BIOS in this thread and still with the Original BIOS I get the best results.
If I take Naennon's Bios (wichever) I see the up in Voltage and my card actually uses more power but the GPU clock drops to 650 mHz.
With the Original BIOS I get 875 mHz with only 85% power usage.

In Precision X I have set the Power limit to 106% as priority and 95C, but when driving a Bench test with kombuster it only goes to 70C and 85% Power usage. I am really lost.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> It's my understanding that the option should allow the use Windows 8 Fast Boot if it was installed in UEFI mode (which I did). Thanks for testing this, I'm looking forward to see your results.


Black screen bud. Had to pull the CMOS and reconfigure. Maybe something is off with Z68 as I noticed Tyke2806 doesn't have an issue on Z77.

I'm not too worried though, the PC only ever sleeps and it boots pretty quick from cold on an SSD anyway. I'm not sure how much Windows Fast boot would actually benefit me


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I think one card the titan would be better. No issues with sli and I would rather do 2 way titans later on then 4 way with the 690s....
> 
> Already hit 2.5gb of useage at 1080p in BF3 2gb is not enough even for 1080 these days


Yep your call. But dual SLI scaling is something that was an issue perhaps in 2008. Now a days SLI is run of the mill. No issues with the 690 ever in that regard. That's across all games I've played and many driver sets. I haven't heard of anyone else having issues on this forum either.

As far as your BF3 usage goes, it's not really using 2.5GB. It's caching as much as it can just for fun, but in terms what is really being used it's much less. Many new games today do this. I play BF3 @ ultra at 1440p and never dip below 60FPS. Clearly not hitting the vram ceiling.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Can somebody confirm that the Titan is UEFI GOP compatible? I ask because if I set "ROM Priority" to "EFI Compatible" the system freezes at the ASUS splashscreen and I have to clear the cmos in order to get back in the bios. No problems if I use "Legacy Rom". For the record I'm using the latest BIOS for the P8Z68-V Pro (3603)
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody with a P8Z68 board and Titan could test the two "ROM Priority settings" and report their results I would appreciate. Thanks.


It is UEFI GOP enabled. But i'll bet you money that your windows install is MBR instead of GPT.



People will tell you that converting MBR to GPT is impossible, but I did it not 3 days ago. Follow these directions.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/14286.converting-windows-bios-installation-to-uefi.aspx

http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/222853-convert-drive-gpt-guild-without-losing-data.html (this tool worked for me while the tool in the article above did not)


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Can somebody confirm that the Titan is UEFI GOP compatible? I ask because if I set "ROM Priority" to "EFI Compatible" the system freezes at the ASUS splashscreen and I have to clear the cmos in order to get back in the bios. No problems if I use "Legacy Rom". For the record I'm using the latest BIOS for the P8Z68-V Pro (3603)
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody with a P8Z68 board and Titan could test the two "ROM Priority settings" and report their results I would appreciate. Thanks.


The card has an UEFI BIOS BUT it is still flashed using a ROM file, so the ROM Priority is still on ROM by default. What MKHunt said above is the more probable situation right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Yep your call. But dual SLI scaling is something that was an issue perhaps in 2008. Now a days SLI is run of the mill. No issues with the 690 ever in that regard. That's across all games I've played and many driver sets. I haven't heard of anyone else having issues on this forum either.
> 
> As far as your BF3 usage goes, it's not really using 2.5GB. It's caching as much as it can just for fun, but in terms what is really being used it's much less. Many new games today do this. I play BF3 @ ultra at 1440p and never dip below 60FPS. Clearly not hitting the vram ceiling.


Wait till you play modded Skyrim of FC3 on a 120Hz 1440p panel or something. That card will screen for TurboCache. Also, not every game has guaranteed SLI profiles. Either way they are both good cards, but they each tend to be preferred by certain people for different reasons.


----------



## fommof

Might sound like a strange question but can we actually *undervolt* the card?

Does presicion give the option to set negative voltage offset?

(pretty sure the min value i could set it was 0mv last time i checked, can't check it right now, i am not home)


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Might sound like a strange question but can we actually *undervolt* the card?
> 
> Does presicion give the option to set negative voltage offset?
> 
> (pretty sure the min value i could set it was 0mv last time i checked, can't check it right now, i am not home)


You can downvolt to the level it would normally idle at but that will never keep the core stable at normal clocks under load.
I also don't see why one would undervolt a 1K card as you could just buy a gtx680 and get less power consumption with undervolted/underclocked titan performance.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You can downvolt to the level it would normally idle at but that will never keep the core stable at normal clocks under load.
> I also don't see why one would undervolt a 1K card as you could just buy a gtx680 and get less power consumption with undervolted/underclocked titan performance.


For starters i am talking about only *under full load*. Optimization is the word and it has nothing to do with the actual cost of a card, at least not in my book.









My card boosts at 1058Mhz by default (talking about max boost) and normally runs at 1.15V. I'd be very happy if i would be able to check if i can reduce the voltage a bit (again, under full load) in order to stop throttle because of the tdp limit (106% set in my case).

I am very interested in experimenting with lower freqs and voltage just to see at which values my card will stop exceeding the 106% power limit.

PS: no i don't care about power consumption and i would doubt if a GTX680 could stand side by side say with a Titan at 980Mhz @1.13V (random numbers) while the Titan wouldn't exceed the 106% power limit and therfore it wouldn't lower any further the freq (again, hypothetical situation)


----------



## ebidon

Just got my Titan yesterday. Playing around and this is what I got for 3DMARK 11 score after refreshing bios:


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebidon*
> 
> Just got my Titan yesterday. Playing around and this is what I got for 3DMARK 11 score after refreshing bios:


What did the card core clock boost to?


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Black screen bud. Had to pull the CMOS and reconfigure. Maybe something is off with Z68 as I noticed Tyke2806 doesn't have an issue on Z77.
> 
> I'm not too worried though, the PC only ever sleeps and it boots pretty quick from cold on an SSD anyway. I'm not sure how much Windows Fast boot would actually benefit me


I should have said that with some of the beta bioses I have had to disable fast boot options to get the bios to retain settings. However fast boot on the official release F5 bios works fine. FWIW I prefer the beta bios without fast boot, I frankly don't see much difference and Intel Rapid Start works fine. However I have had no crashes so the UEFI bios on the card seems to work fine, I get the settings issue with or without CSM enabled. . I have a GA77X-UP7 Board.


----------



## Possemaster

Hi Guys,

I finally fixed it. Love the BIOS from the EVGA Master @ http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1891166

I used BIOS 3, not too much Volt 1.187, Very stable @1.2Ghz. Benchmark Firestorm Below Results.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Black screen bud. Had to pull the CMOS and reconfigure. Maybe something is off with Z68 as I noticed Tyke2806 doesn't have an issue on Z77.
> 
> I'm not too worried though, the PC only ever sleeps and it boots pretty quick from cold on an SSD anyway. I'm not sure how much Windows Fast boot would actually benefit me


Cool, I suspected it was something with the Z68 boards, but I wanted to make sure it was not an issue with my system.
Thank you for testing.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It is UEFI GOP enabled. But i'll bet you money that your windows install is MBR instead of GPT.
> 
> 
> 
> People will tell you that converting MBR to GPT is impossible, but I did it not 3 days ago. Follow these directions.
> 
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/14286.converting-windows-bios-installation-to-uefi.aspx
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/222853-convert-drive-gpt-guild-without-losing-data.html (this tool worked for me while the tool in the article above did not)


I'm pretty sure I installed in on a gpt partition, but I'll verify when I get home.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You can downvolt to the level it would normally idle at but that will never keep the core stable at normal clocks under load.
> I also don't see why one would undervolt a 1K card as you could just buy a gtx680 and get less power consumption with undervolted/underclocked titan performance.
> 
> 
> 
> For starters i am talking about only *under full load*. Optimization is the word and it has nothing to do with the actual cost of a card, at least not in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card boosts at 1058Mhz by default (talking about max boost) and normally runs at 1.15V. I'd be very happy if i would be able to check if i can reduce the voltage a bit (again, under full load) i*n order to stop throttle because of the tdp limit (106% set in my case).*
> 
> I am very interested in experimenting with lower freqs and voltage just to see at which values my card will stop exceeding the 106% power limit.
> 
> PS: no *i don't care about power consumption* and i would doubt if a GTX680 could stand side by side say with a Titan at 980Mhz @1.13V (random numbers) while the Titan wouldn't exceed the 106% power limit and therfore it wouldn't lower any further the freq (again, hypothetical situation)
Click to expand...

then just flash RR09SS.rom and be done with it. that bios sets the max limit to 100% = 300W, the card's spec max power usage.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caqwaz*
> 
> still considering people are getting much higher with air cool vs my water cooled is total horse! this was my final clock 1176mhz core 3300mhz mem haven't tried to go above 300mhz on mem don't think ill bother. but my plan with installing my water cooling today was to get to 1250mhz core and 3300mhz mem. my clocks before water cooling were 1150mhz core 3300 mem so 600au dollars for a full water loop setup for better temps and 26mhz core! love my temps but that increase in core wasn't worth it.
> 
> my screen shots of heaven come out black think im doing it wrong but the score was 306* cant remember that last digit just it was in that bracket. any tips on getting that 1250mhz core much appreciated.


Water cooling us not gonna help with oc on titan, it will help with throttle, air vs water us mostly about temps and noise and a little throttle on titans, not more oc room.

That point can be seen by all here who use water, look back for vega's posts in his experiences.

If you are not getting 1250 on air you are not getting it on water, unless you are hard modding for more voltage, but watch those vrm's they are not made for lots of voltage. This cars was not designed like the classifieds or lightnings, it is a reference card with designed power limits into the board and kepler is cool enough that temps on air are not too high so you will just get what you are getting now, unless you bin more titans and or hard mod the voltage (some titans don't like higher voltage so even the hard mod is a gamble)

I know it is frustrating but it is how it be.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Question please. So let's say a default Titan does whatever boost clock at whatever standard voltage (1.165) and tops out at 220 watts. If we mod it and increase the wattage limit but not the voltage limit, is there any longevity risk if the card wants to pull more power? Or then again, can it do that without necessarily upping the voltage. I couldn't see why it'd do that but never have modded GPU Bioses before. Even if we go to 1.2v and say the card then chooses to use 250 watts or higher, will we sill get plenty of life out of it? I thought that generally longevity was affected by amount of voltage first, and temperatures second.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Yep your call. But dual SLI scaling is something that was an issue perhaps in 2008. Now a days SLI is run of the mill. No issues with the 690 ever in that regard. That's across all games I've played and many driver sets. I haven't heard of anyone else having issues on this forum either.
> .


Except that isn't true. Lots of people have issues with SLI these days, lots of games don't support it, and there are a few that simply get outright worse performance with SLI enabled than with only one card.

Not to mention microstuttering, which annoys the living hell out of some people.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caqwaz*
> 
> still considering people are getting much higher with air cool vs my water cooled is total horse! this was my final clock 1176mhz core 3300mhz mem haven't tried to go above 300mhz on mem don't think ill bother. but my plan with installing my water cooling today was to get to 1250mhz core and 3300mhz mem. my clocks before water cooling were 1150mhz core 3300 mem so 600au dollars for a full water loop setup for better temps and 26mhz core! love my temps but that increase in core wasn't worth it.
> 
> my screen shots of heaven come out black think im doing it wrong but the score was 306* cant remember that last digit just it was in that bracket. any tips on getting that 1250mhz core much appreciated.


Very few cards can hit 1250mhz. And even those do, are likely only bench stable. My card can do 1215/7500 bench stable, but for long gaming sessions, I have to back it down 1176/7000 for it to be stable in every game I've tried so far.

1176 core is nothing to be ashamed about, trust me. Just crank the memory up if you can and be done with it. Memory bandwidth does help out Kepler cards, and it isn't something you can double up on if ever going SLI, so having good memory is a good second to a good core.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It is UEFI GOP enabled. But i'll bet you money that your windows install is MBR instead of GPT.
> 
> 
> 
> People will tell you that converting MBR to GPT is impossible, but I did it not 3 days ago. Follow these directions.
> 
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/14286.converting-windows-bios-installation-to-uefi.aspx
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/222853-convert-drive-gpt-guild-without-losing-data.html (this tool worked for me while the tool in the article above did not)


I have GPT and UEFI install, but no Windows 8 secure/fast boot. It looks like it's an imposed limitation of the Asus Z68 boards.



http://imgur.com/72N6Mmn


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> The thing is that i really like AMD. I will prob go for the crossfire anyways.. Since i get it pretty cheap.
> 
> But i'm starting to feel that AMD lacks in every way when i play games.


Come over to the dark side bud.. you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> The thing is that i really like AMD. I will prob go for the crossfire anyways.. Since i get it pretty cheap.
> 
> But i'm starting to feel that AMD lacks in every way when i play games.


Given the fact that Crossfire has major latency issues + runt frames, I'd avoid it at all costs unless you like throwing your money away. I'm thinking of mixing an EVGA titan with my Asus since both are reference and I can't find the Asus card anywhere. I just don't think I'd have good luck with a bottom of the stack EVGA card since I know how EVGA bins their stuff.

Edit: Finally found another Asus GTX Titan and ordered! Can't wait till next week!


----------



## RJT

World of tanks SLI profile was supposed to have been optimized by Nvidia, I have the latest 314.22 drivers, but my Titans are causing crashes and hard resets like a mf'r! Stock bios. I've got voltages set for each card according to their ASICs so I get 1124 clocks (+130 core; +100 mem) steady, with no throttling, on both when benching. Temps are great. Can WoT be that demanding? Anyone else having issues with SLI crashes in WoT or other games, despite a seemingly stable OC?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> World of tanks SLI profile was supposed to have been optimized by Nvidia, I have the latest 314.22 drivers, but my Titans are causing crashes and hard resets like a mf'r! Stock bios. I've got voltages set for each card according to their ASICs so I get 1124 clocks (+130 core; +100 mem) steady, with no throttling, on both when benching. Temps are great. Can WoT be that demanding? Anyone else having issues with SLI crashes in WoT or other games, despite a seemingly stable OC?


Just because it is stable in a benchmark doesn't mean it is stable in games.

And since when do you set the voltage "based on the ASIC"?

EDIT: It doesn't have to be demanding to crash them either.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Just because it is stable in a benchmark doesn't mean it is stable in games.
> 
> And since when do you set the voltage "based on the ASIC"?


Since the leakage and overclocking ability of each card (ASIC) dictates the voltages the overclock needs to have both cards running at the same clocks under load.

I guess I'll have to find the stable in-game clocks, which are gonna be lower than my benching clocks...


----------



## Masta Squidge

That's... not exactly how it works, but ok.

And I wouldn't be too worried about it, World of Tanks isn't exactly crysis 3, I am sure you will be just fine with a couple Titans no matter how high a resolution you play at.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Again, who cares about stable OC's with Titan? Just run games at stock, its plenty powerful enough for anything at 1080p...


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> That's... not exactly how it works, but ok.
> 
> And I wouldn't be too worried about it, World of Tanks isn't exactly crysis 3, I am sure you will be just fine with a couple Titans no matter how high a resolution you play at.


Maybe *you* are the one that doesn't know exactly how it works? I'm pretty sure I have it figured out.







You come across as very condescending and arrogant, but I guess that explains the sad attempt at providing constructive input. I was inquiring whether anyone else was having SLI crashing issues. If you don't have anything useful to add please refrain from posting snide comments.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Again, who cares about stable OC's with Titan? Just run games at stock, its plenty powerful enough for anything at 1080p...


Perhaps, but I have a 27" 2560x1440p, 120Hz monitor, which gives the Titan SLI a good workout in just about any game with the eye candy cranked.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Perhaps, but I have a 27" 2560x1440p, 120Hz monitor, which gives the Titan SLI a good workout in just about any game with the eye candy cranked.


At 120hz, yes, I could see it.

Maybe. But I am running a single titan on 5760x1080, with maximum everything on every game I own and having no trouble with 60-90 fps, excluding Crysis 1, and Metro 2033. Both of those games however, run so buttery smooth at all times that I just haven't honestly bothered to check the framerate in them (I don't get around to gaming much these days).

I guess I just don't have the fancy 120hz hardware to really test it though.

And I can bench all day long at +125hz core, but I get a driver crash in moments on basically any game. Clearly a benchmark is not the ideal stress test.


----------



## RJT

Agreed.







Cheers.


----------



## Scorpion49

Is there any data about Titan and PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0? I'd be interested to see if there is more benefit of the newer standard as the only other cards close in performance communicate mostly on the same PCB.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah, not trying to be a d-bag, I am just very blunt.


----------



## ebidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> What did the card core clock boost to?


it boost to 1228


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

This is depressing. Cannot for the life of me get the card to go above 80C under any circumstances.

2013-04-12 06:30:11 , 1136.6 , 79.0 , 93.1 , 1.1500 ,

2013-04-12 06:30:12 , 1136.6 , 79.0 , 94.0 , 1.1500

That's with 150+ GPU offset, temp target 85C and Power 106%.

It got up to 1149 for awhile, then slows down to 1136 boost.

Look at the VDDC.... it tanks to 1.15 when that runs at 1.162 at the 1149mhz clocks.

Soon as the card approaches the 80c barrier, the voltage tanks and so does the boost.


----------



## caqwaz

00001.png 1998k .png file


+174mhz core
+452mhz mem on my benxhmark frofile


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> This is depressing. Cannot for the life of me get the card to go above 80C under any circumstances.
> 
> 2013-04-12 06:30:11 , 1136.6 , 79.0 , 93.1 , 1.1500 ,
> 
> 2013-04-12 06:30:12 , 1136.6 , 79.0 , 94.0 , 1.1500
> 
> That's with 150+ GPU offset, temp target 85C and Power 106%.
> 
> It got up to 1149 for awhile, then slows down to 1136 boost.
> 
> Look at the VDDC.... it tanks to 1.15 when that runs at 1.162 at the 1149mhz clocks.
> 
> Soon as the card approaches the 80c barrier, the voltage tanks and so does the boost.


Maybe your card is locked?


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caqwaz*
> 
> 00001.png 1998k .png file
> 
> 
> +174mhz core
> +452mhz mem on my benxhmark frofile


Your score is low, how come i've seen higher than that ?
Does the card manufacture differ in the 3Dmark scoring ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Your score is low, how come i've seen higher than that ?
> Does the card manufacture differ in the 3Dmark scoring ?


It isn't that low, most are averaging 3200 - 3300. More memory clock would pump up the score a bit.
The manufacturer won't make a difference in scores, the cards are all the same except for the vendor bios (most of the difference is in the vendor name & factory clocks).


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I really want a second Asus Titan, just can't find one anywhere from a good shop (e.g. Newegg/Amazon). Hopefully they come back into stock soon.


http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemNext&item=400458510218


----------



## itou31

Hello,

I'm new here !
I have flash my Titan with several bios here.
work great but, by default the voltage bump always at 1212.5mV until I install EVGA precision X and check overvoltage setting. It decrease then to what I have set with Kepler Bios tweaker.
is there a setting in the tweaker to set it at 1200mV ? that doesn't much matter as I could check "overvoltage" setting in EVGA X to verify at every boot.
I have also 2 settings :
- for playing game : 1.187 mV, power 116%, 85°C, +150 core, + 300 mem --> boost frequency "about" 1150MHz (dont remember)
- For 3D rendering : 1200mV , power 116%, 85°C, +320 core, + 720 mem --> boost frequency at 1319 MHz full time.

Not easy to have easily to save the two profile, as EVGA X doesn't seem to save Voltage tweak.


----------



## ebidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebidon*
> 
> it boost to 1228


Now try to push a little more.... boost clock at 1241...


----------



## freitz

Off topic but figured I would ask. Why don't we have a sig. to add for this club. Alatar?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> What's with Asus getting the better Titans? Just happens to be so or their BIOS?


Not true at all. My Asus Titan has a ASIC of 60.8%.
That's the worst I've seen yet.
Lucky me.


----------



## Xanvast

I am looking for a 3DMark Advanced code, if someone who bought one EVGA card or more http://www.evga.com/articles/00734/ has a key unused I would be interested.
I have Free to play bundle codes for exchange. Thanks


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Not true at all. My Asus Titan has a ASIC of 60.8%.
> That's the worst I've seen yet.
> Lucky me.


That's how I felt when I saw my 680m had an ACSIC of 55%, lol


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That's how I felt when I saw my 680m had an ACSIC of 55%, lol


High leakage chips for notebook use is a real shame.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Not true at all. My Asus Titan has a ASIC of 60.8%.
> That's the worst I've seen yet.
> Lucky me.


Not as bad as a coil-whining 73.3% ASIC that can barely hit 1150 MHz... That is what throws me off on my current one.


----------



## Cito

@Xanvast

I didnt know of this and i just got a titan if i get it sure.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Not true at all. My Asus Titan has a ASIC of 60.8%.
> That's the worst I've seen yet.
> Lucky me.


Wow that is the lowest I have seen on here. What is the highest stable OC you have got on it?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Not true at all. My Asus Titan has a ASIC of 60.8%.
> That's the worst I've seen yet.
> Lucky me.


Wow that is the lowest I have seen on here. What is the highest stable OC you have got on it?


----------



## pphx459

So far my 64% ASIC can do 1150, I'm using a bios that ups the voltage to 1.2 though, not sure if that's fair. I haven't tested stock voltages yet.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> High leakage chips for notebook use is a real shame.


1.05v 1.038v at load only yields about 970mhz, some can get 1150mhz at that voltage, is sad indeed, if mobile wasn't such a hassle due to limited supply and limited buyers would sell it and play that lottery again, lol

We all want 80% or higher on any card costing over $800 lol come on nvidia lol


----------



## ski-bum

The strange thing for a low ASCI is it would be a great overclock on water.
On air this card isn't very good at all.


----------



## ski-bum

Sorry
double post


----------



## Darco19

So I managed to successfully mount the Antec 620 v4 on my Titan, but the card started artifacting just 2-3 seconds into Valley. It then gave me a black screen and I had to power down my PC and back on again manually. The temps did read 20c on idle though, so at least the 620 was working fine.

I then tried removing my overclocks and even downclocking the core and memory speeds to see if that did anything, but once again, the monitor just blacked out and said 'no signal was detected'. I even tried re-installing the drivers twice just to make sure it wasn't them acting up. No luck - still crashes almost instantly upon booting up any game/benchmark.

I was beginning to think I may have bricked my card, but it stopped crashing after putting the stock cooler back on. I have a feeling its because the VRM's or even the memory overheated, despite have a 92mm fan hovering over them at full blast as well as having good airflow inside my case to begin with.

So it looks like I'll need some VRM and memory heatsinks to do the mod properly on this beast : I'm currently back on the stock cooler for now...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> So I managed to successfully mount the Antec 620 v4 on my Titan, but the card started artifacting just 2-3 seconds into Valley. It then gave me a black screen and I had to power down my PC and back on again manually. The temps did read 20c on idle though, so at least the 620 was working fine.
> 
> I then tried removing my overclocks and even downclocking the core and memory speeds to see if that did anything, but once again, the monitor just blacked out and said 'no signal was detected'. I even tried re-installing the drivers twice just to make sure it wasn't them acting up. No luck - still crashes almost instantly upon booting up any game/benchmark.
> 
> I was beginning to think I may have bricked my card, but it stopped crashing after putting the stock cooler back on. I have a feeling its because the VRM's or even the memory overheated, despite have a 92mm fan hovering over them at full blast as well as having good airflow inside my case to begin with.
> 
> So it looks like I'll need some VRM and memory heatsinks to do the mod properly on this beast : I'm currently back on the stock cooler for now...


It are your vrm's for sure those things can handle a lot of heat but with no heatsink or fan you're doomed to failure.
That is exactly the reason why most cards in the section with those prefab sets still have either a fan or a sink attached.


----------



## Darco19

As I said, I was surprised that a 92mm fan at max RPM speed (2000~ yet still quiet) couldn't cool the other circuitry. Oh well, these lil' heatsinks don't seem too expensive anyway, so I'll order a few.


----------



## Zaxis01

Does hyper-threading affect your physics score?

I have my 3770k @ 5ghz with HT disabled and am getting low fps in the physics run of 3dmark11.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> So I managed to successfully mount the Antec 620 v4 on my Titan, but the card started artifacting just 2-3 seconds into Valley. It then gave me a black screen and I had to power down my PC and back on again manually. The temps did read 20c on idle though, so at least the 620 was working fine.
> 
> I then tried removing my overclocks and even downclocking the core and memory speeds to see if that did anything, but once again, the monitor just blacked out and said 'no signal was detected'. I even tried re-installing the drivers twice just to make sure it wasn't them acting up. No luck - still crashes almost instantly upon booting up any game/benchmark.
> 
> I was beginning to think I may have bricked my card, but it stopped crashing after putting the stock cooler back on. I have a feeling its because the VRM's or even the memory overheated, despite have a 92mm fan hovering over them at full blast as well as having good airflow inside my case to begin with.
> 
> So it looks like I'll need some VRM and memory heatsinks to do the mod properly on this beast : I'm currently back on the stock cooler for now...


Sorry, but I have to ask. Why? Why risk to damage a $1000 card improvising a cooling solution like McGyver would do? It's not worth it, especially now that the stock cooler is pretty quiet and efficient. If for whatever reason you need more just go with a proper water cooling system with a waterblock and backplate designed to fit the card. Just sayin'...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> So I managed to successfully mount the Antec 620 v4 on my Titan, but the card started artifacting just 2-3 seconds into Valley. It then gave me a black screen and I had to power down my PC and back on again manually. The temps did read 20c on idle though, so at least the 620 was working fine.
> 
> I then tried removing my overclocks and even downclocking the core and memory speeds to see if that did anything, but once again, the monitor just blacked out and said 'no signal was detected'. I even tried re-installing the drivers twice just to make sure it wasn't them acting up. No luck - still crashes almost instantly upon booting up any game/benchmark.
> 
> I was beginning to think I may have bricked my card, but it stopped crashing after putting the stock cooler back on. I have a feeling its because the VRM's or even the memory overheated, despite have a 92mm fan hovering over them at full blast as well as having good airflow inside my case to begin with.
> 
> So it looks like I'll need some VRM and memory heatsinks to do the mod properly on this beast : I'm currently back on the stock cooler for now...


It's the VRM, the memory doesn't really need any heatsinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Does hyper-threading affect your physics score?
> 
> I have my 3770k @ 5ghz with HT disabled and am getting low fps in the physics run of 3dmark11.


HT does affect the physics score, enable HT for higher scores!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> The strange thing for a low ASCI is it would be a great overclock on water.
> On air this card isn't very good at all.


I have high 89% ASIC score on HD7950 and it overclock good on air but even better on water.

I have low 58% ASIC score on another HD7950 and it doesn't over clock well at all.

High ASIC score is better from my experience, for almost $1000 Titan really deserves to have a high ASIC score of at least 90% IMO.
Looking at the PCB of the Titan is looks cheap. Only good great thing on the card is the GPU but it should have high ASIC to justify cost.

I would not pay more than $600 for a Titan new.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Like was said earlier, the high ASIC GK110's are reserved for Teslas...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Like was said earlier, the high ASIC GK110's are reserved for Teslas...


this


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Like was said earlier, the high ASIC GK110's are reserved for Teslas...


We honestly don't know that. If 60% ASIC cards are at least reaching 1100mhz, they don't need high ASIC cards to run the stock 700mhz or whatever they run at as Tesla.

Unless we have a large sample of Tesla cards and reported ASIC somewhere...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I have high 89% ASIC score on HD7950 and it overclock good on air but even better on water.
> 
> I have low 58% ASIC score on another HD7950 and it doesn't over clock well at all.
> 
> High ASIC score is better from my experience for for almost $1000 Titan really deserves to have a high ASIC score of at least 90% IMO.
> Looking at the PCB of the Titan is looks cheap. Only good great thing on the card is the GPU but it should have high ASIC to justify cost.
> 
> I would not pay more than $600 for a Titan new.


Show me one person who is having actual problems with a low ASIC, and no, "my card won't overclock as much as I want" is not a valid problem.

You see where I am coming from? Nvidia is selling a product which performs exactly as intended out of the box. They are delivering exactly what they promised. There is no statement that guarantees a high ASIC score or extreme overclockability.

ASIC doesn't have a damn thing to do with the cost, when this is a card is very clearly priced, for no other reason, in the range of "if you have to ask, buy something else".


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> We honestly don't know that. If 60% ASIC cards are at least reaching 1100mhz, they don't need high ASIC cards to run the stock 700mhz or whatever they run at as Tesla.
> 
> Unless we have a large sample of Tesla cards and reported ASIC somewhere...


I agree completely. There is likely no reason why this is automatically true. Someone in this thread posted that they THINK high asic chips are reserved, and then suddenly it became gospel within two pages.

Now, I am sure it is possible. There may be questions of reliability in 24/7 usage. However, as you said, if they are only running at 700mhz... The decrease in clocks, and likely voltage as well, would mostly negate the need for an ASIC level higher than what we are getting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Not as bad as a coil-whining 73.3% ASIC that can barely hit 1150 MHz... That is what throws me off on my current one.


Verify it is the card doing it.

Mine is only 68, and out of the box the thing runs 1050 ish boost, and while I do indeed have a garbage truck load of coil whine, I have verified it is coming directly from my PSU.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

High ASIC just means low leakage and they reserve the lowest leakage chips for their pro series cards. Or at least thats how I understand it....


----------



## Aftermath2006

anybody seen anything on the aquacomputer active backplates for titan got my blocks but im waiting on the backplates to put them on


----------



## Creator

I could see them doing it because low leakage chips would consume less power - something desirable in workstation and server setups. But at the same time, Kepler is just so efficient that it would almost seem like a waste of manpower to be checking up on chips individually, especially if they are going into server setups running at 700mhz.

Speaking of leakage though, where exactly does the leaked power go? Just something I'm curious about. (I'm not an EE)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I was under the assumption that Nvidia absolutely bins GK110's individually. That's how they know which ones aren't suitable for Tesla's isn't it?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I could see them doing it because low leakage chips would consume less power - something desirable in workstation and server setups. But at the same time, Kepler is just so efficient that it would almost seem like a waste of manpower to be checking up on chips individually, especially if they are going into server setups running at 700mhz.
> 
> Speaking of leakage though, where exactly does the leaked power go? Just something I'm curious about. (I'm not an EE)


Free current in the silicium converted to heat immediately.
Guess it works just as pushing a current trough any other conductor if the conductivity is lower more of the power is converted to heat.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Having a weird issue a single card is getting higher scores in fire strike than 2 card running in sli. I biosed flashed my card to stock(one card is already stock), reinstalled drivers and evga precision. I even swapped my cards around as well.
Any guidance will be appreciated


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Having a weird issue a single card is getting higher scores in fire strike than 2 card running in sli. I biosed flashed my card to stock, reinstalled drivers and evga precision. I even swapped my cards around as well.
> Any guidance will be appreciated


You can try forcing sli in nvinspector. Nv control panel should do it too, I just usually use inspector.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You can try forcing sli in nvinspector. Nv control panel should do it too, I just usually use inspector.


I am assuming that is is a program I have to download


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> High ASIC just means low leakage and they reserve the lowest leakage chips for their pro series cards. Or at least thats how I understand it....


Well yeah, I agree with the logic, I just haven't seen anything confirming it other than people running around posting what amounts to a quoted post and typing "Confirmed." underneath like it automatically makes it truth.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I am assuming that is is a program I have to download


Nvidia control panel should have the sli setting & rendering options as well, I just haven't done it myself in control panel. Nvidia inspector is a separate download.
I don't have an nvidia card in right now to check.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You can try forcing sli in nvinspector. Nv control panel should do it too, I just usually use inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming that is is a program I have to download
Click to expand...

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5077-nvidia-inspector.html


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5077-nvidia-inspector.html


I downloaded the program once installed do I leave it run in the background?


----------



## alancsalt

i do, for benching. You can click on the tool symbol and load individual profiles for specific programs. If you are running SLI or multi monitors you may need to adjust those profiles to get absolute peak performance.

I'm not familiar with using it to force SLI though.

Ah, FireStrike..
You'd click the crossed tools symbol, choose the "3Dmark" profile and adjust it as recommended in http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Having a weird issue a single card is getting higher scores in fire strike than 2 card running in sli. I biosed flashed my card to stock(one card is already stock), reinstalled drivers and evga precision. I even swapped my cards around as well.
> Any guidance will be appreciated


Fire strike is broken, its been noted in a few Titan reviews already. Waiting on futuremark to make an update to fix it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Fire strike is broken, its been noted in a few Titan reviews already. Waiting on futuremark to make an update to fix it.


I think that is with 3 or more gpus, single card & sli seem to work fine normally, then 3 or 4 way sli go right downhill.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It are your vrm's for sure those things can handle a lot of heat but with no heatsink or fan you're doomed to failure.
> That is exactly the reason why most cards in the section with those prefab sets still have either a fan or a sink attached.


I know, and I am aware of the risks and dangers of such a mod, but I've always wanted to do something like this ever since I saw the incredible results from the others. I won't disagree with you about the stock cooler being quiet, even looking good and everything, but my temps are just too hot for my liking during gaming.

I do have a big OC that seems stable as well (1241 core), so that obviously doesn't help with the temps either.

Besides, it was pretty cheap to buy all the stuff needed to do this. I think it's also safe to say if I didn't know what I was doing, I would have probably bricked the card already.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got my 2 titan's under water. one xxl block and one regular with the 3 way parallel bridge. I ran out of fittings so I ordered a couple more. I had to use barbs for now. I also have to figure out what to do with the tubing and wiring, I have to move that one tube that goes thru the wires.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sweet rig strong island!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sweet rig strong island!


Thanks. I know it still needs a lot of finishing touches and rearranging but I really wanted to post some pics.

I had so much trouble with the o-rings on the bridge. They give you round o-rings and the groove they go in is oval and it took me forever. Then my last 2 compression fittings got kinda ruined so I had to use those ugly barbs with clamps. I have to get 2 more monsoon fittings.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> I know, and I am aware of the risks and dangers of such a mod, but I've always wanted to do something like this ever since I saw the incredible results from the others. I won't disagree with you about the stock cooler being quiet, even looking good and everything, but my temps are just too hot for my liking during gaming.
> 
> I do have a big OC that seems stable as well (1241 core), so that obviously doesn't help with the temps either.
> 
> Besides, it was pretty cheap to buy all the stuff needed to do this. I think it's also safe to say if I didn't know what I was doing, I would have probably bricked the card already.


It is a great idea but always be generous with the copper heatsinks







that is where the secret sauce is found







, happy vrm's equal happy card


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I know what you mean about the bridge. My 7970's were using the older pre-CSQ bridge and those o-rings are a pain! I feel like our rigs should have a no holds barred cage match they are so evenly matched!


----------



## strong island 1

Yours is so much cleaner and nicer, I still have a ton of work to do to match that, its really nice.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, but the hardware is almost identical!









Oh, and I sold my S27A950D last fall when I got my Shimians!


----------



## blackforce

hello everyone, I been reading a lot over here and got a lot of nice info. I just wanted to add that I had a titan asic was 66% and over volts would only go up to 1187. and I could only bench at 1058 over clock without crash and it would down clock like mad and memory was pretty bad also, gaming was also bad I could only game like at 1045 overclock without crash. so got the new card and 1st thing I checked was asic and it is only 63% and I was so unhappy. so I bumped the over voltage up to 1200 and now I am able to bench at 1189 overclock and game at 1146 overclock, so I think the voltage was the problem. might seem still low to some of you but playing crisis 3 and far cry 3 and any other game is maxed out and on a 120hz moniter I stay over 100 fps and no downclocking at all. evga sc is the card:thumb:


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> We honestly don't know that. If 60% ASIC cards are at least reaching 1100mhz, they don't need high ASIC cards to run the stock 700mhz or whatever they run at as Tesla.


No, the point is to minimize leakage and voltage, since power scales by voltage squared, and leakage is just plain wasted power. Undoubtedly the "best" silicon goes into the $$$$ Tesla line. Whether it would clock higher is up for debate.


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Is there any data about Titan and PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0? I'd be interested to see if there is more benefit of the newer standard as the only other cards close in performance communicate mostly on the same PCB.


I only checked PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 in the Bioshock Infinite benchmark, got a ~4% overall difference (up to 8% in some scenes), on a stock Titan (boosts to 980).


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> So I managed to successfully mount the Antec 620 v4 on my Titan, but the card started artifacting just 2-3 seconds into Valley. It then gave me a black screen and I had to power down my PC and back on again manually. The temps did read 20c on idle though, so at least the 620 was working fine.
> 
> I then tried removing my overclocks and even downclocking the core and memory speeds to see if that did anything, but once again, the monitor just blacked out and said 'no signal was detected'. I even tried re-installing the drivers twice just to make sure it wasn't them acting up. No luck - still crashes almost instantly upon booting up any game/benchmark.
> 
> I was beginning to think I may have bricked my card, but it stopped crashing after putting the stock cooler back on. I have a feeling its because the VRM's or even the memory overheated, despite have a 92mm fan hovering over them at full blast as well as having good airflow inside my case to begin with.
> 
> So it looks like I'll need some VRM and memory heatsinks to do the mod properly on this beast : I'm currently back on the stock cooler for now...


Pictures !?!?! please







Been thinking about this allot. The idea i have right now is full waterblock with backplate. Drill holes in the back plate to mount the pump making it active cooling. Adding a small resrvoir, basically a glorified bleed valve, at a high point in the system. Using a fan controller to control and power pump, could even use another pump mounted to the front side of the water block but that would start to get ugly because it would probably involve glue or fabbing a bracket to hold it flush on the front without tapping into the waterblocks or cards mounting points.

....Or even mount two pumps side by side on the back plate one pushing through the block, the other pulling out, but thats adding allot of weight back there same problem with putting it on front probably need to support the weight with something. Hopefully one pump is strong enough


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks. I know it still needs a lot of finishing touches and rearranging but I really wanted to post some pics.
> 
> *I had so much trouble with the o-rings on the bridge. They give you round o-rings and the groove they go in is oval and it took me forever.* Then my last 2 compression fittings got kinda ruined so I had to use those ugly barbs with clamps. I have to get 2 more monsoon fittings.


I made a post last week about that with a solution that worked well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1379153/having-trouble-keeping-your-ek-fc-terminal-o-ring-in-place-while-mounting-have-a-peek-inside/0_100


----------



## cpufrost

Another thing to add here on "custom" cooling.
Memory cooling is optional as the memory on the back of the card isn't cooled.
Voltage regulator parts OTH, must be actively cooled. Without it under heavy loads you run the risk of pushing the parts out of their safe operating area (SOA). If there is no protection present when this occurs a catastrophic failure will occur and you will hear a faint pop and the sound of your PSU shutting down immediately thereafter. Better grab a tissue if that happens! Repair of the card is possible but typically beyond the scope of the average hobbyist!

It would be interesting to scan the VRM components while running naked, using a readily available non contact thermometer just to see what their temperature reaches. I'm sure it was well over 100C.

On the GTX480 a finned plate cools the VRM/RAM independently of the GPU heat sink. This is why using a "closed loop" cooler is possible. Even with a fan blowing on the components directly, it will do little to help keep them cool. It's no different than if you removed the heatsink from your processor and pointed a fan at its IHS!

The most entry level approach IMO, to real liquid cooling for Titan would be one of those Swiftech radiator/pump combos hooked up to a full waterblook.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> Another thing
> safe operating area (SOA)


You just made my day


----------



## askala2

help me~plz~
i want to get the gigabite titan stock bios and zotac titan stock bios~
how ~

plz~


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> help me~plz~
> i want to get the gigabite titan stock bios and zotac titan stock bios~
> how ~
> 
> plz~


Here

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=&model=GTX+TITAN&interface=&memSize=0


----------



## 5150 Joker

One of the guys from my site just created a custom vbios that gets rid of GPU boost altogether







This is what I got on it from a quick test: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6392950

This was with clocks holding at 1162 MHz the entire time, no fluctuation at all unless it was switching tests and it dropped to a lower P state.







Oh and the best part? Voltage isn't stuck at 1.21v like other modded bios out there, it goes back down in 2D and can be set manually.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> One of the guys from my site just created a custom vbios that gets rid of GPU boost altogether
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got on it from a quick test: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6392950
> 
> This was with clocks holding at 1162 MHz the entire time, no fluctuation at all unless it was switching tests and it dropped to a lower P state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the best part? Voltage isn't stuck at 1.21v like other modded bios out there, it goes back down in 2D and can be set manually.


You have my attention. Link? Details? Comparison to the vbios you were running previously? Heaven? Valley? Games?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> You have my attention. Link? Details? Comparison to the vbios you were running previously? Heaven? Valley? Games?


I JUST got the vbios build from him (its still not ready for release). Haven't tested heaven (don't even have it installed) but will in a bit. I'll also test some games as comparison later today.

Images:




Notice the adjustable voltage in the two images above?









Edit: new score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393680 I think that's one of the highest GPU scores around here isn't it? I'm not far from breaking 17k GPU.


----------



## askala2

wow appreciate~~

thanks a lot~
god bless you~


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> I only checked PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 in the Bioshock Infinite benchmark, got a ~4% overall difference (up to 8% in some scenes), on a stock Titan (boosts to 980).


Very interesting, that eclipses what we've seen on any other card even heavily overclocked. I might try some testing myself when I get my Z77 board in later today.


----------



## Creator

N1212_1176.zip 132k .zip file


If anyone is interested, here's a bios I modded to boost to 1176mhz, 285W 100% TDP, 300W 105% TDP. It goes to 1.212v under load, and has fully working 2D clocks and voltages.

Been using this one for a while, 1176/7000 so far completely stable (and can bench 1215/7500). I'm not sure who originally created the N1212 bios, so feel free to PM if you see this and would like credit there.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I JUST got the vbios build from him (its still not ready for release). Haven't tested heaven (don't even have it installed) but will in a bit. I'll also test some games as comparison later today.
> 
> Images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the adjustable voltage in the two images above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: new score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393680 I think that's one of the highest GPU scores around here isn't it? I'm not far from breaking 17k GPU.


Seems awsome.
I can't wait till you release it (once it is ready)


----------



## nyrang3rs

Is there any way to check what vram temps are? Would a backplate help cool them even if I don't run a water cooling solution?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Is there any way to check what vram temps are? Would a backplate help cool them even if I don't run a water cooling solution?


A backplate will spread the heat of the vram on the back to a wider area so it should potentially help but not much.
The Titan doesn't have vram monitors as far as I know but you can use a IR camera or an IR temp sensor (temp sensor only if you can get to the front and back vram chips)


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> N1212_1176.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, here's a bios I modded to boost to 1176mhz, 285W 100% TDP, 300W 105% TDP. It goes to 1.212v under load, and has fully working 2D clocks and voltages.
> 
> Been using this one for a while, 1176/7000 so far completely stable (and can bench 1215/7500). I'm not sure who originally created the N1212 bios, so feel free to PM if you see this and would like credit there.


Just a warning to others, my display is black after flashed with this one... it might just be mine but would use with caution...


----------



## Scorpion49

So I re-applied TIM to my card and added the EVGA backplate that showed up this morning, still waiting on the High Flow bracket. The Nvidia TIM was bone dry and flaky, replaced it with some Shin-Etsu 7783D


----------



## Masta Squidge

See any decrease in temps with that? I know popping all those screws for the backplate kind of means it is already all apart. I was thinking of doing the same to mine, seeing as I have a ton of AS5 and a couple other types around.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> See any decrease in temps with that? I know popping all those screws for the backplate kind of means it is already all apart. I was thinking of doing the same to mine, seeing as I have a ton of AS5 and a couple other types around.


Dunno yet, I am about to be re-installing windows. It didn't take too kindly to me changing out the motherboard, CPU, and a hard drive.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Dunno yet, I am about to be re-installing windows. It didn't take too kindly to me changing out the motherboard, CPU, and a hard drive.


Let the world know. I wont have my backplate till Wednesday night.


----------



## CoD511

Also curious if it's worth pulling off the shroud and replacing the stock TIM, stock doesn't look fantastic to say the least and I should have some MX-4 here. Just curious about immediate improvement of note


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoD511*
> 
> Also curious if it's worth pulling off the shroud and replacing the stock TIM, stock doesn't look fantastic to say the least and I should have some MX-4 here. Just curious about immediate improvement of note


Alright I'll try and run a few benches here before I go about doing the windows re-install.

EDIT: Nope, its idling at 65*C so I'm going to have to take it back off again.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Alright I'll try and run a few benches here before I go about doing the windows re-install.
> 
> EDIT: Nope, its idling at 65*C so I'm going to have to take it back off again.


Brutal.


----------



## Kane2207

Swapping the original TIM for MX-4 on mine only resulted in 1-2C improvement.


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Swapping the original TIM for MX-4 on mine only resulted in 1-2C improvement.


Swapping the original TIM for MX-4 + Waterblock resulted in -35 to -50C improvement under full load.


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I JUST got the vbios build from him (its still not ready for release). Haven't tested heaven (don't even have it installed) but will in a bit. I'll also test some games as comparison later today.
> 
> Images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the adjustable voltage in the two images above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: new score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393680 I think that's one of the highest GPU scores around here isn't it? I'm not far from breaking 17k GPU.


I want that BIOS..... was this tweaked in hex to allow voltage adjustment?


----------



## SAN-NAS

Any suggestions on how to flash a card that says No Nvidia Display Adapters Found in both dos and in windows? Is there a force command to try to do? Using nvflash 5.128.0.1 for dos.

Tried:

nvflash --list (nothing shows)
nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios.rom

This blows....


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> Swapping the original TIM for MX-4 + Waterblock resulted in -35 to -50C improvement under full load.


So, like, yeah... You can't really make that comparison lol


----------



## Scorpion49

I just re-did mine, I had way too much on there. Its not very soft so it didn't spread well. I manually spread it this time, now to slap the card back in.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Any suggestions on how to flash a card that says No Nvidia Display Adapters Found in both dos and in windows? Is there a force command to try to do? Using nvflash 5.128.0.1 for dos.
> 
> Tried:
> 
> nvflash --list (nothing shows)
> nvflash --protectoff
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
> 
> This blows....


Spoke to a friend that knows about vbios (same one that created the one I'm talking about) and he said if it isn't recognized in your system, its bricked and you need a new chip. He can send you one to solder on or you can send him your card for repair. If you try RMA'ing (especially EVGA), they will know it was flashed and will void your warranty.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Spoke to a friend that knows about vbios (same one that created the one I'm talking about) and he said if it isn't recognized in your system, its bricked and you need a new chip. He can send you one to solder on or you can send him your card for repair. If you try RMA'ing (especially EVGA), they will know it was flashed and will void your warranty.


Yes, please pm me his details, ty.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> I want that BIOS..... was this tweaked in hex to allow voltage adjustment?


Yes it was done by hand (hex), all his bios releases are. Here's my latest 3dmark 11 run using the vbios: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6395487


----------



## nyrang3rs

I've had nothing but bad luck with applying tim. Specifically to my Corsair H100i. Temps went through the roof no matter how I applied it. Oh well. I'm afraid to try new tim on my titan, especially since temps are pretty good. full load is 60s barely getting intot he 70's. I just want the backplate to help with vram temps.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I've had nothing but bad luck with applying tim. Specifically to my Corsair H100i. Temps went through the roof no matter how I applied it. Oh well. I'm afraid to try new tim on my titan, especially since temps are pretty good. full load is 60s barely getting intot he 70's. I just want the backplate to help with vram temps.


Backplate is for aesthetics.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, like, yeah... You can't really make that comparison lol


Ha, yeah - mine had the stock cooler slapped back on


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Backplate is for aesthetics.


To be fair, this is the first GPU I've ever seen with a backplate that actually has pads for the memory. I wanted it for looks and to protect the back of the card mostly though.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Oh yeah! Snagged a Titan this morning, finally. Had to use one of those stock alarm notifications but it worked perfectly. Can't believe I just dropped that much on a GPU ;p


----------



## Zaxis01

Getting my second Titan tomorrow.

I'm also going to be picking up a Seiki 50" 4k monitor.

With current HDMI technology would i be limited to 24-30hz refresh rate?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Getting my second Titan tomorrow.
> 
> I'm also going to be picking up a Seiki 50" 4k monitor.
> 
> With current HDMI technology would i be limited to 24-30hz refresh rate?


I believe so, you'd need Display Port for 60fps


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I believe so, you'd need Display Port for 60fps


That's kind've a bummer.

Should i go ahead and buy the Saiki 4k TV or wait for a 4k monitor?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> That's kind've a bummer.
> 
> Should i go ahead and buy the Saiki 4k TV or wait for a 4k monitor?


Well, with no DP you'd be limited to 24/30Hz, which is fine for watching movies but where are you going to get 4k movie content from? Millions of people have got along fine with 30fps on consoles, and you would have a much higher resolution and overall graphical fidelity but personally I'd like to have a few more frames if possible, 30 might just be too slow.

As this company are able to market with that panel at that price, there's no reason that another supplier won't appear next week matching price and offering DP. Unfortunately no-one really knows. If these sets do sell well though, I don't think it'll be too long until someone else acquires the same panel and offers a product (hopefully with DP).

The other main reason I'll be waiting though is they aren't available in the UK


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Getting my second Titan tomorrow.
> 
> I'm also going to be picking up a Seiki 50" 4k monitor.
> 
> With current HDMI technology would i be limited to 24-30hz refresh rate?


yes with a single hdmi 1.4 it would

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I believe so, you'd need Display Port for 60fps


Depends on whether the controller board can use multiple hdmi streams to up the refresh rate.
I would prefer DP though


----------



## Scorpion49

Alright, with the TIM re-done a second time and spread properly, I dropped about 3-4*C with the same fan profile on Valley.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Alright, with the TIM re-done a second time and spread properly, I dropped about 3-4*C with the same fan profile on Valley.


Did you take a pic of tim done properly?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Did you take a pic of tim done properly?


No I didn't, didn't even cross my mind. I just used a strip cut from an old credit card, worked fine. This TIM has a burn in period too so maybe it will drop a little more.


----------



## Kipsta77

In the settings for GTA IV, the resource usage (which is the amount of vram) is only out of 1952mb while using the TITAN.

Is this just a glitch?

Thanks!


----------



## Scorpion49

Welp, my Titan is not doing so well. Still consistently seeing 97-98% usage and it won't even do the +150 it was able to do before without artifacts. This all came about after I pressed the k-boost in precision by accident and the display just shut off instantly, been having issues ever since.


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Yes it was done by hand (hex), all his bios releases are. Here's my latest 3dmark 11 run using the vbios: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6395487


Care to elaborate on the bytes that were modified? I've found quite a few that seem to deal with voltage values, but I don'd know my way around it that well.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Welp, my Titan is not doing so well. Still consistently seeing 97-98% usage and it won't even do the +150 it was able to do before without artifacts. This all came about after I pressed the k-boost in precision by accident and the display just shut off instantly, been having issues ever since.


A "bad" application of TIM could cause artifacts. Since the GPU is bare die, if you have just a tiny bit of it not making contact with the heatsink, it could be heating up to a temperature much hotter than the rest of the die, and cause artifacts (even without heavy load sometimes). I had this happen to a GTX 670 and it went away completely after I re-did the TIM.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> A "bad" application of TIM could cause artifacts. Since the GPU is bare die, if you have just a tiny bit of it not making contact with the heatsink, it could be heating up to a temperature much hotter than the rest of the die, and cause artifacts (even without heavy load sometimes). I had this happen to a GTX 670 and it went away completely after I re-did the TIM.


Maybe, except it was running fine. I just got done running a pass of 3Dmark11 at +200 with no problems and I went to up the voltage to increase my clocks a little more. I hit k-boost instead of overvoltage and it instantly shut off the screen and started having issues, maybe I broke the driver?


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Very interesting, that eclipses what we've seen on any other card even heavily overclocked. I might try some testing myself when I get my Z77 board in later today.


Here are the exact results, 2560x1440, max details (preset 2 iirc?), no oc on cpu or gpu at that point.

PCI-E 2.0 (default)

Code:



Code:


Per Scene Stats:
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
32.45, 64.33, 16.13, 269.46, Welcome Center
7.11, 62.59, 8.04, 73.04, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
21.88, 60.22, 7.79, 73.77, Town Center
8.14, 57.41, 37.56, 66.72, Raffle
9.10, 83.24, 34.74, 93.23, Monument Island
3.02, 92.33, 86.60, 94.73, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.71, 65.55, 7.79, 269.46, Overall

PCI-E 3.0 (forced by nvidia software, it's on a X79)

Code:



Code:


Per Scene Stats:
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
32.48, 65.27, 14.30, 259.35, Welcome Center
7.15, 64.78, 13.36, 80.12, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
21.91, 62.37, 12.05, 93.47, Town Center
8.14, 62.01, 39.52, 75.57, Raffle
9.11, 88.88, 33.67, 100.80, Monument Island
3.03, 97.88, 91.98, 100.56, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.82, 67.98, 12.05, 259.35, Overall


----------



## auxy

I really need some help from some wiseman here. (っ˘̩╭╮˘̩)っ

I could never afford something like a GTX Titan, but my friend JohnC from TechReport forums purchased one for me. I have really enjoyed the card, but have had no end of throttling troubles with it.

On the advice of him and a few others, I've tried flashing a few different ROMs to it, but all I've accomplished is crashing my GPU driver a lot. What am I doing wrong?

Images I've tried:
*121gb115.zip* (Naennon's original)
*evga 1.250v(3).zip* (maarten12100's BIOS)
*1150_1.162.zip, 1150_1.175.zip, 1150_1.186.zip* (Murlocke's cooler/quieter BIOS set)
*N1187.zip, N1212.zip* (opt33's mod of Naennon's original)

All of these cause my GPU driver to reset after a short amount of time playing a game or running a benchmark. I've found the most reliable things to crash the driver are 3DMark11's "Deep Sea" demo, and Nvidia's "A New Dawn" demo.

Any advice? It's very frustrating! (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Baasha

Anyone actually seeing VRAM usage go above 4GB for *any* game? I would assume if anyone does, they would be running a Surround set up(?).

I have yet to see any game use more than 4GB of VRAM.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyone actually seeing VRAM usage go above 4GB for *any* game? I would assume if anyone does, they would be running a Surround set up(?).
> 
> I have yet to see any game use more than 4GB of VRAM.


Nope, I'm always under 2GB on 1440p. But I expect to see more usage over the next 12 months


----------



## pphx459

Nice, would love to try it out when its ready


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> I only checked PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 in the Bioshock Infinite benchmark, got a ~4% overall difference (up to 8% in some scenes), on a stock Titan (boosts to 980).


Unless you're running surround and/or 2-3-4 Way SLI then the difference will be negligible not to mention many sites don't bench these things properly. Unless you're chocking the PCIe bandwidth of a board then I doubt you'll see a difference between PCIe 2.0 x16 and PCIe 3.0 x8/above. Don't think the GTX Titan can utilise the full bandwidth of PCIe 2.0 x16 on any single monitor, GTX 680 sure can't.

In surround and SLI yeah I'd expect reference Z77 compared to X79 to make a difference for sure, GTX 680 sure does but I think we're still a bit off single GPUs being fast enough for that.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyone actually seeing VRAM usage go above 4GB for *any* game? I would assume if anyone does, they would be running a Surround set up(?).
> 
> I have yet to see any game use more than 4GB of VRAM.


Crysis 3 on my 1200P portrait surround set-up with maxed graphics (including x8 MSAA) uses 4000MB of VRAM. BF3 maxed gets like 2500-3000MB which isn't even close. I don't think any game comes to Crysis 3 in terms of VRAM usage at the moment.

Some people said Skyrim with some mods would go over 2000MB in 1080P but (I can't confirm and) other than that you'll never get higher than Crysis 3 at the moment with 1080/1200P.


----------



## capchaos

Tomb raider in surround 4080 x 2560 potrait some levels exceed 4.8gb vram


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Unless you're running surround and/or 2-3-4 Way SLI then the difference will be negligible not to mention many sites don't bench these things properly. Unless you're chocking the PCIe bandwidth of a board then I doubt you'll see a difference between PCIe 2.0 x16 and PCIe 3.0 x8/above. Don't think the GTX Titan can utilise the full bandwidth of PCIe 2.0 x16 on any single monitor, GTX 680 sure can't.
> 
> In surround and SLI yeah I'd expect reference Z77 compared to X79 to make a difference for sure, GTX 680 sure does but I think we're still a bit off single GPUs being fast enough for that.


I'm not so sure. I certainly didn't expect any visible improvement, but it seems to be there - see the raw results a few posts above yours. Could very well be a fluke though, as i didn't bother to repeat the tests or use some proper benchmark - might do it tonight, will post results if i do.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auxy*
> 
> I really need some help from some wiseman here. (っ˘̩╭╮˘̩)っ
> 
> I could never afford something like a GTX Titan, but my friend JohnC from TechReport forums purchased one for me. I have really enjoyed the card, but have had no end of throttling troubles with it.
> 
> On the advice of him and a few others, I've tried flashing a few different ROMs to it, but all I've accomplished is crashing my GPU driver a lot. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Images I've tried:
> *121gb115.zip* (Naennon's original)
> *evga 1.250v(3).zip* (maarten12100's BIOS)
> *1150_1.162.zip, 1150_1.175.zip, 1150_1.186.zip* (Murlocke's cooler/quieter BIOS set)
> *N1187.zip, N1212.zip* (opt33's mod of Naennon's original)
> 
> All of these cause my GPU driver to reset after a short amount of time playing a game or running a benchmark. I've found the most reliable things to crash the driver are 3DMark11's "Deep Sea" demo, and Nvidia's "A New Dawn" demo.
> 
> Any advice? It's very frustrating! (╥﹏╥)


I have been using the first bios you mention and suffer no throttling but am on custom water cooling. i tried the second bios you mention and get a failed flash every time and have to re flash the card every time. Are you using MSI After Burner, or EVGA Precision to overclock, If not you should at least use one to set a more aggressive fan profile and monitor the temps while benching/gaming. Hopefully one off the wisemen you mention help you out


----------



## dealio

i think those other bios are more for benching that gaming, no throttle but also no downclock.

imo RR09SS.rom is the best bios for everyday use, look it up in this thread. play games at 1.2V /1176MHz and idles low


----------



## batman900

Quick question from a new Titan SC owner. When I adjust volatge in PrecisionX and stress test, GPU-Z still shows that the max it's hitting is the factory 1.162V. Do I need to flash bios before this feature will actually work? I get a 100% stable OC of 1150 max boost "with a bit of throttling" but I wanted to see about pushing it to 1200. Thanks!

ASIC quality is 74.2


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Quick question from a new Titan SC owner. When I adjust volatge in PrecisionX and stress test, GPU-Z still shows that the max it's hitting is the factory 1.162V. Do I need to flash bios before this feature will actually work? I get a 100% stable OC of 1150 max boost "with a bit of throttling" but I wanted to see about pushing it to 1200. Thanks!
> 
> ASIC quality is 74.2


the stock bios is holding your card back.. see my preceding post


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Getting to grips with this card now and how it handles.

Set a default manual fan curve and was able to get a GPU score of 16170 in 3D Mark 11.

GPU +150, +100 mem and temps were around 70C but it gets bloody noisy.


----------



## wtfbbqlol

New member here.

First off, thanks for the modded BIOSes, folks. I'm currently running on the of the variants that locks the voltage at 1.175V and I've set my clocks accordingly for stability - quite nice.

Does anyone know if there exists a good working BIOS for the Titan that still keeps the original boost/throttle mechanism, with the only change being a raised power target? I tried modifying my default Titan BIOS with Kepler BIOS Tweaker and raise the max power to 120%, but the raised power target does not seem to work (I can see that the power target in Precision X showing 120% and set to that, but the actual card still throttles as if it had the factory default 106% power target). Something unique in Naennon's BIOS must actually be allowing me to adjust the power target correctly.

So why do I want a BIOS with the original boost/throttle mechanism? Here's my reasoning. With one of the Naennon BIOS variants for example: core voltage is fixed at 1.175V, core clock at 1150MHz and power target is 120%. This is great, but one of the tests in 3DMark Vantage (the last feature test with Perlin Noise) actually gets the Titan to hit the 120% power target and causes the core clock to go from its usual 1150MHz to 980MHz. I'm fine with downclocking when it hits 120% power (because it's protecting the card from killing itself straight off) but I know that if the card was able reduce its voltage, it wouldn't have to downclock as much. So, here's what I expect:

With fixed voltage at 1.175V, when 120% power target is hit, currently card goes from 1150MHz to 980MHz.

With variable voltage, when 120% power target is hit, card may go from 1150MHz to say 1050MHz, because voltage is allowed to drop a few bins. Just going from 1.175V to 1.136V for example, would reduce dynamic power by about 7% which means I have 7% more frequency headroom than in the fixed voltage case.


----------



## Creator

If you guys are getting throttling in 3dmark 11, set your maximum power limit to 350W. I've edited my bios again, now have 300W 100% TDP and 350W max (117% TDP). I'm now breaking 17.5k GPU score. The first benchmark brought me as high as 112% = 336W!! Before it would crash 1215mhz very quickly, but now I managed to get a run in at 1241/3500, though it isn't exactly anywhere near stable at 1241 core. Still, that was absolutely impossible before.


----------



## azzkiker

EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Hydro Copper: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2794-KR


----------



## auxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I have been using the first bios you mention and suffer no throttling but am on custom water cooling. i tried the second bios you mention and get a failed flash every time and have to re flash the card every time. Are you using MSI After Burner, or EVGA Precision to overclock, If not you should at least use one to set a more aggressive fan profile and monitor the temps while benching/gaming. Hopefully one off the wisemen you mention help you out!


*Thanks for your reply!*

I have been seeing driver crashes during games (and also some throttling) with all of these BIOSes. I've been using EVGA Precision X 4.1.0 to monitor the card; it seems all of these BIOSes -- even the ones that supposedly run a lower voltage -- are forcing my card to 1.212v, which I suspect is the problem.

I carefully monitor temperatures and try to keep the card running in the mid-70s (Celsius) with as low fan speed as possible; I know running the fan too high is likely to impact the power usage of the card and perhaps thus the power draw? My machine is on a test bed right now, so airflow isn't a problem.

[edit]Also, it turns out the "A New Dawn" demo is just crashing in the same spot no matter what settings or BIOS I use, so I think I'm going to exclude that from further testing. However, Deep Sea crashes my driver rapidly no matter what; the only way I can get it to play nice is by reverting to the stock BIOS.[/edit]


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> If you guys are getting throttling in 3dmark 11, set your maximum power limit to 350W. I've edited my bios again, now have 300W 100% TDP and 350W max (117% TDP). I'm now breaking 17.5k GPU score. The first benchmark brought me as high as 112% = 336W!! Before it would crash 1215mhz very quickly, but now I managed to get a run in at 1241/3500, though it isn't exactly anywhere near stable at 1241 core. Still, that was absolutely impossible before.


Congrats, seems like you got a really good sample. What's the ASIC on that thing?


----------



## jediknight

how far i can go with default bios and using precision x ? i tried +140 gpu and + 38mv voltage power target %106 + temp target 95. But 3dmark firestrike test crashing.

also something happened on gpu-z after i did save bios file. Bios version seems different









Previously:



Now:



I never flashed my bios. Its same version but different readings


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jediknight*
> 
> how far i can go with default bios and using precision x ? i tried +140 gpu and + 38mv voltage power target %106 + temp target 95. But 3dmark firestrike test crashing.


Depends on the card. I can do +165 core/+300 mem at the same settings as you. It throttles at benching but not during Tomb Raider however.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Depends on the card. I can do +165 core/+300 mem at the same settings as you. It throttles at benching but not during Tomb Raider however.


Kinda have to talk clocks as well, +165 offset can end up at different max boost for different Titans. For me +116 offset = 1306 core, +165 sounds huge...
With the cards reaching different boost at stock & the various bios' floating around offset can get confusing.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Congrats, seems like you got a really good sample. What's the ASIC on that thing?


I think his is around 74% if I recall earlier in the thread?


----------



## K3yra7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kinda have to talk clocks as well, +165 offset can end up at different max boost for different Titans. For me +116 offset = 1306 core, +165 sounds huge...
> With the cards reaching different boost at stock & the various bios' floating around offset can get confusing.


You did the hardmod for voltage correct?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kinda have to talk clocks as well, +165 offset can end up at different max boost for different Titans. For me +116 offset = 1306 core, +165 sounds huge...
> With the cards reaching different boost at stock & the various bios' floating around offset can get confusing.


Sorry









Stock Bios: +165=1202 on the core

But that throttles on benches, not in game


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3yra7*
> 
> You did the hardmod for voltage correct?


I did hardmod, the screen above is with naennon's original bios & the multimeter was at 1.29V.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I think his is around 74% if I recall earlier in the thread?


Yep, 74.2%, which seems pretty average. While I can bench that high, I certainly cannot game at those clocks. I've dropped all the way down to 1176mhz to avoid crashing completely. I'm not sure why my Titan is capable of benching at much higher clocks than it can actually game at. I do not recall this being true with the GTX 680 I had. The benchmarks were pretty spot on for stability and I could even get away with sightly higher clocks in games. Titan is the opposite right now.


----------



## murk00

*Check out these awesome Blocks by AquaComputer & Backplates.*
_I just ordered 2 of these baby's from Germany, and should have them in 3 weeks._

**Info on availability**
_
_

The Blocks should be hitting the states within a month or so.
The backplates will be out within the next 10-15 days.
The SLI bridge will be out in May - if you want the active backplate ( which is what everyone is going to want)

**More Backplate Info**
They offer the backplate in two variants: passive and active. The active variant uses a heatpipe which transfers the heat from the packplate to the connection terminal on the side of the block where it has direct contact to the water. The so called anti gravity heatpipe works in any direction so it does not matter how the card is installed in a PC.

**Cost for Backplate**
The passive variant will cost 29.90 Euro and active variant 39.90 Euro. Both should be available in around 10 days. So far I have only two renderings of the active version.

**Cost for Block**
Euro is 109,90 or $143.96 in US.

**Where to order them currently**
_This site is from manufacture in Germany, only place carrying them that I know of since they just came out._
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/

I gathered this info from emailing them, and the pricing info below and info was from shoggy, which works at aquacomputer.
I also emailed Joe @ FrozenCPU and they have them ordered but not expecting them for a month.

Let me know if you have anymore questions, and I will post a video of these as soon as they arrive









Thanks,


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Yep, 74.2%, which seems pretty average. While I can bench that high, I certainly cannot game at those clocks. I've dropped all the way down to 1176mhz to avoid crashing completely. I'm not sure why my Titan is capable of benching at much higher clocks than it can actually game at. I do not recall this being true with the GTX 680 I had. The benchmarks were pretty spot on for stability and I could even get away with sightly higher clocks in games. Titan is the opposite right now.


I think 74% is above average, mine is only 67%. I can game at 1189 MHz stable but I have to push the voltage to 1.187v to do it. Any higher and it crashes in games so it needs a hard mod to get over the voltage hurdle. I won't be doing that anytime soon, not with a $1100 card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murk00*
> 
> *Check out these awesome Blocks by AquaComputer & Backplates.*
> _I just ordered 2 of these baby's from Germany, and should have them in 3 weeks._
> 
> **Info on availability**
> _
> _
> 
> The Blocks should be hitting the states within a month or so.
> The backplates will be out within the next 10-15 days.
> The SLI bridge will be out in May - if you want the active backplate ( which is what everyone is going to want)
> 
> **More Backplate Info**
> They offer the backplate in two variants: passive and active. The active variant uses a heatpipe which transfers the heat from the packplate to the connection terminal on the side of the block where it has direct contact to the water. The so called anti gravity heatpipe works in any direction so it does not matter how the card is installed in a PC.
> 
> **Cost for Backplate**
> The passive variant will cost 29.90 Euro and active variant 39.90 Euro. Both should be available in around 10 days. So far I have only two renderings of the active version.
> 
> **Cost for Block**
> Euro is 109,90 or $143.96 in US.
> 
> **Where to order them currently**
> _This site is from manufacture in Germany, only place carrying them that I know of since they just came out._
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/
> 
> I gathered this info from emailing them, and the pricing info below and info was from shoggy, which works at aquacomputer.
> I also emailed Joe @ FrozenCPU and they have them ordered but not expecting them for a month.
> 
> Let me know if you have anymore questions, and I will post a video of these as soon as they arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Must..resist..temptation to go WC and buy these.


----------



## CoD511

Not really a watercooler myself but the first thought that occured to me was that custom SLI bridge used in promos for the line "The SLI bridge will be out in May" and then immense disappointment followed immediately afterwards as I realized, wrong type of bridge


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murk00*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's just beautiful....


----------



## Zawarudo

Ok so my Titan arrived and I've had time to have a mess around with it. I think I've got a good one.

ASIC quality of 77.3%
Will quite happily sit @ 1202MHz running at 77°c and a fan speed of around 58%. This is with a +voltage of 38mv.

The only issue i have is that my card doesn't do temperature targets for some reason. No matter what I set the power or temp target to it never uses over 100% power and never goes over 80°c.

Anyone else had this issue? Other than that I am so impressed with the Titan. only 200 points off SLI 670s in Valley bench @ 1080p

1440p results:

Code:



Code:


Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:    
43.7
Score:  
1828
Min FPS:        
26.0
Max FPS:        
80.7
System

Platform:       
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:      
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3400MHz) x4
GPU model:      
NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN 9.18.13.1422 (4095MB) x1]

VS

Code:



Code:


Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:    
44.9
Score:  
1878
Min FPS:        
24.9
Max FPS:        
70.8
System

Platform:       
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:      
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3400MHz) x4
GPU model:      
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 9.18.13.1422 (2047MB) x2
]

only 50 points in it!


----------



## batman900

Been having some issues with mine. I get driver crashes in games even on stock clocks. It will happen so randomly, it even did it in world of Warcraft at 30-40% gpu usage. Temps are find and my psu was good enough for 680 sli OC so I doubt that's the problem. I've tried re-installing drivers "the newest" twice. Don't wanna format.









Oddly it won't do it in benchmarks.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Been having some issues with mine. I get driver crashes in games even on stock clocks. It will happen so randomly, it even did it in world of Warcraft at 30-40% gpu usage. Temps are find and my psu was good enough for 680 sli OC so I doubt that's the problem. I've tried re-installing drivers "the newest" twice. Don't wanna format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly it won't do it in benchmarks.


try to clear bios!


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> try to clear bios!


My computer bios or the Titan bios? I don't see how clearing my computer bios would change anything :s


----------



## rage fuury

P1310858-580x535.jpg 110k .jpg file


P13108361-580x603 .jpg 116k .jpg file

Hi guys, my first post here (still, I red a lot untill now..)
Hope will join the club soon...
Before that, let me point you a very interesting article about GTX Titan overclocking (_you need a translator from romanian_ to read this, except from the graphs and pics of course), voltmoding, cooling and a surprising fact about watercooling in general, but enough talk from my part:
http://lab501.ro/placi-video/geforce-gtx-titan-studiu-de-overclocking-ek-fc-titan-waterblock

Regards


----------



## iARDAs

Stock 3DMARK11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6404479

OCed with +125 core and +250 to memory

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6404438

100% stable.

I am so happy with this card.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Been having some issues with mine. I get driver crashes in games even on stock clocks. It will happen so randomly, it even did it in world of Warcraft at 30-40% gpu usage. Temps are find and my psu was good enough for 680 sli OC so I doubt that's the problem. I've tried re-installing drivers "the newest" twice. Don't wanna format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly it won't do it in benchmarks.


Ok so I changed the bios to the custom one floating around that has a voltage of 1212 @ 1215MHz



Idles around 58°c
full load for 5 passes of Valley 85°c

Clocks don't throttle at all and I've had no black screen issues.

Anything think a core voltage of 1212 is too high for 24/7 use?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6404628

13213, 800 points off stock SLI 670s, happy with that.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Ok so I changed the bios to the custom one floating around that has a voltage of 1212 @ 1215MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Idles around 58°c
> full load for 5 passes of Valley 85°c
> 
> Clocks don't throttle at all and I've had no black screen issues.
> 
> *Anything think a core voltage of 1212 is too high for 24/7 use?*


i do...

have you tried RR09SS.rom ? its adaptive like the stock. doesnt boost as high as 1212/1215, for me it goes to 1.2v/1183, but it downclocks nicely,


----------



## Scorpion667

Hey guys so is Titan a good buy, price aside? Are there any known issue that would deter new buyers? Throttling issues are fixed via bios flash for most cards from what I understand. What would be an "average" OC for these? Around the 1100Mhz mark? I'm pretty interested, I just tend to question most reference PCB's since Fermi introduced OCP

I want to expand my loop to a GPU but not for this 680, it runs too cool as is...
I'm too stubborn to do the whole sli thing =P


----------



## azzkiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Idles around 58°c
> full load for 5 passes of Valley 85°c
> 
> Clocks don't throttle at all and I've had no black screen issues.
> 
> Anything think a core voltage of 1212 is too high for 24/7 use?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6404628
> 
> 13213, 800 points off stock SLI 670s, happy with that.


While depends heavily on ambient temp, 58C idle seems very very high. Mine idles at 35C with 30% fan.
5 passes of Valley 85C on what fan speed?

Your CPU appears to be holding you back more than anything else.


----------



## DimmyK

Can somebody please link me to RR09SS.rom BIOS? Is there any better BIOS that prevents throttling at full load while retaining 2D and IDLE clocks and voltages?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Can somebody please link me to RR09SS.rom BIOS? Is there any better BIOS that prevents throttling at full load while retaining 2D and IDLE clocks and voltages?


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12252


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12252


Thanks. Should I just change .zip to .rom? Doesn't seem to be valid archive.


----------



## jediknight

i give +135 gpu and +38mv voltage. but i cant complete 3dmark firestrike. im getting this error" display driver stopped work".

So i guess i cant go further than this with default bios ?

Thanks


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> My computer bios or the Titan bios? I don't see how clearing my computer bios would change anything :s


sorry clear cmos I had little problems with driver crashing & lock ups cleared my cmos reset all my setting in mb bios
and all was good


----------



## lacrossewacker

Any of you guys folding with your titans? What ppd do you pull with these?


----------



## Honor




----------



## Honor

Installed EX full cover blocks over the weekend, I like the look.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i do...
> 
> have you tried RR09SS.rom ? its adaptive like the stock. doesnt boost as high as 1212/1215, for me it goes to 1.2v/1183, but it downclocks nicely,


Does the RR09SS bios scale the voltage? my current one doesn't hence the epicly high idle temp.

Nevermind, using it now. It's comfortably doing:

1201MHz @ 1.187v
83°c @ 63-64% fan speed

Clocks down great too, very happy. +rep

ALSO: My card has quite noticeable coil whine, reckon it's something to be worried about or just glue the coils?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Is evga ever going to bother to fix their precision app not saving voltage changes on a reboot?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Honor*
> 
> Installed EX full cover blocks over the weekend, I like the look.


ya me too. i now have an xxl and a regular. i think i might switch so both cards have the xxl blocks. I think they look awesome especially with the backplate. the all black look is really sleek.

I hate the way the titan hydrocoppers look. They look really cheap with stickers and tons of graphics. I don't like stickers, writing or graphics on my blocks. Especially not a card like the titan.

Are you using the 4-way bridge. I had so much trouble with the o-rings. it took me hours.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Thanks. Should I just change .zip to .rom? Doesn't seem to be valid archive.


I tried unzipping it and it was empty so I guess just change to .rom.


----------



## Zawarudo

Yeah sorry, just change it to .rom


----------



## Honor

Yes, I did use the terminal. The installation was fairly easy; however it would have been nice if EK installed the washers.

Bad pic, but it does look nice in the case. I'm probably going to switch to the Corsair 900D from the Temjin TJ11.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya me too. i now have an xxl and a regular. i think i might switch so both cards have the xxl blocks. I think they look awesome especially with the backplate. the all black look is really sleek.
> 
> I hate the way the titan hydrocoppers look. They look really cheap with stickers and tons of graphics. I don't like stickers, writing or graphics on my blocks. Especially not a card like the titan.
> 
> Are you using the 4-way bridge. I had so much trouble with the o-rings. it took me hours.


----------



## glakr

Dual monitor with the Titan Question. Wondering if anybody else is seeing this.

*When I wake my computer my main screen comes on with login (Win7 64bit). I type my password and hit enter. The second monitor comes on, but the main one goes black for 5-10 seconds before coming back on.*

Have never experienced this delay before with dual monitor setup on 470, 470sli, 560ti, 580, 580sli so curious if this is just how the titan works?

*Also, does anybody else's Titan make a sort of clicking sound when switching video modes etc.?*

Other than these two things, my Titan is pretty solid and I have no issues in benches or games, so I don't think it is defective in any way.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Dual monitor with the Titan Question. Wondering if anybody else is seeing this.
> 
> *When I wake my computer my main screen comes on with login (Win7 64bit). I type my password and hit enter. The second monitor comes on, but the main one goes black for 5-10 seconds before coming back on.*
> 
> Have never experienced this delay before with dual monitor setup on 470, 470sli, 560ti, 580, 580sli so curious if this is just how the titan works?
> 
> *Also, does anybody else's Titan make a sort of clicking sound when switching video modes etc.?*
> 
> Other than these two things, my Titan is pretty solid and I have no issues in benches or games, so I don't think it is defective in any way.


My coil whine kind of sounds like clicking, could be that?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Is evga ever going to bother to fix their precision app not saving voltage changes on a reboot?


Wish MSI came out with an AB just for Titan....


----------



## CAxVIPER

I bright up the fact that it didn't save several months ago and no one responded to my thread. So I'm not overly happy with that. I feel as if they just ignored it.


----------



## batman900

Mine saves just fine. I found that I have to hit apply then X out of it and it will save. If I leave it up or minimized it won't save. Not that it does anything on my stock bios anyways.


----------



## Swolern

Precision X saves voltages fine with reboots for me.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Yep, 74.2%, which seems pretty average. While I can bench that high, I certainly cannot game at those clocks. I've dropped all the way down to 1176mhz to avoid crashing completely. I'm not sure why my Titan is capable of benching at much higher clocks than it can actually game at. I do not recall this being true with the GTX 680 I had. The benchmarks were pretty spot on for stability and I could even get away with sightly higher clocks in games. Titan is the opposite right now.


my gtx 670 and gtx 680 were all in better overclocking benchmark.
overclock stable in games was less


----------



## doc2142

Anyone has any promo world of tanks cards they want to sell?


----------



## djriful

Regular TITAN or Superclocked one? I heard the superclocked one is usually limited headroom than regular one.


----------



## Bloodbath

What I don't get is why they even advertise a base and boost clock? I mean my standard EVGAs have an advertised base clock of 837mhz and boost of 876mhz but in actual fact, they boost to 1080mhz with stock settings, with a mild OC they both sit on 1200 without OCing the memory clock at all, so why even advertise the boost clock if they clock so much higher.


----------



## FtW 420

It's pretty much down to luck in getting a great card, getting a superclocked doesn't guarantee a better overclock, but doesn't make your chances worse either.
I've personally had bad luck with the few superclocked cards I've gotten over the last couple years so I stopped spending the extra money on them.


----------



## xinel

just bit the bullet and bought myself an msi titan, will water cool it later down the track, but want to just get it and throw it in my rig atm, now the 5 day post wait


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It's pretty much down to luck in getting a great card, getting a superclocked doesn't guarantee a better overclock, but doesn't make your chances worse either.
> I've personally had bad luck with the few superclocked cards I've gotten over the last couple years so I stopped spending the extra money on them.


This^^^


----------



## Zawarudo

I've never bought the premium SC cards ever. It's always equal gamble, buy the cheapest one that has the best power delivery and you can't go too wrong.


----------



## batman900

I would have skipped the SC edition also, sadly it was the only one I could find. Waste of 50 bucks.


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I would have skipped the SC edition also, sadly it was the only one I could find. Waste of 50 bucks.


Ouch, the plain SC is only meant to be priced $50 above a standard Titan but stock at retail pricing never lasts I guess.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I only paid a $20 premuim for my SC but I would've gotten two regular versions if they'd been available. As it was I got a Signature and an SC...


----------



## fommof

Same here. SC and plain was (and still is) 20 euros difference. By the time i chose to go with a Titan neither was available so i used tha "Notify me" option for both models. The SC showed up first so that's what i got...


----------



## haris525

Hey guys Thanks for the awesome TITAN thread, I was wondering if some one can help me in the right direction. Can you guys please point me towards the 300W power target bios, also I would love to have access to the unlocked bios that provides 150 power target, throttles in 2d clocks, and boosts 1200+ MHz core. I just got once of these cards today from MC (will pick up another once i get my 900D, and will be watercooling them).

Thanks in Advance guys


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I only paid a $20 premuim for my SC but I would've gotten two regular versions if they'd been available. As it was I got a Signature and an SC...


When I picked my Titans up I had to get a regular ASUS one and an SC Titan because thats all that was availible at the time.








the regular ASUS one overclocks to 1240is... the SC i'm lucky if I get 1190-1200 lol


----------



## kpforce1

OCN could really use some help from you Titan owners in the Chimp Challenge














.... configured properly they can net 50k+ points per day (PPD).


----------



## pphx459

haha yea I ended up with SC's too since nothing else was available at the time


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> Anyone has any promo world of tanks cards they want to sell?


I still have my promo card but don't think it's legal to resale


----------



## arconic

man can't wait till thursday when my titan should be here so i can get my new rig up and running. been waiting a while to get everything all together for it finally!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well I just ordered an EK Titan XXL Edition block, so now I guess I have to buy a Titan. Luckily there are over 10 in stock at Memoryexpress here in Edmonton, and I have the cash to get it!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well I just ordered an EK Titan XXL Edition block, so now I guess I have to buy a Titan. Luckily there are over 10 in stock at Memoryexpress here in Edmonton, and I have the cash to get it!


That is a good way to talk yourself into a Titan, get the block, then need to get a card to fit it...

Hope you get a great one!


----------



## Zaxis01

Just got my second ASUS Titan today.

Costed me $800.00 and only took 2 days to ship.

When i saw that big box sitting on the table i knew exactly what it was.

Going to install it when my Ek TItan XXL Waterblocks get here.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hope to join you guys once they come back in stock @ Newegg!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Just got my second ASUS Titan today.
> 
> *Costed me $800.00 and only took 2 days to ship.*
> 
> When i saw that big box sitting on the table i knew exactly what it was.
> 
> Going to install it when my Ek TItan XXL Waterblocks get here.


Uhh.... wanna share your source?


----------



## Hawk777th

This ^


----------



## Jotole

Hello again ...

Well, I have the equipment ready, the Titans @ 1200, thanks to Naennon bios, Thank you









It's amazing how the three to render 7680 x 1440p, Thank you all for sharing in this great thread ............!

I chose Koolance to cool the graphics, and I can not be happier. In Idell are 20 degrees, and do not go full 40 to @ 1200 Mhz.



Regards


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Uhh.... wanna share your source?


Oh Sorry! It was on Ebay.

I was looking for another ASUS Titan anyways and just happened to spot that one.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Oh Sorry! It was on Ebay.
> 
> I was looking for another ASUS Titan anyways and just happened to spot that one.


On second though, I'd be interested in seeing if you even get a Titan at all now.


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> On second though, I'd be interested in seeing if you even get a Titan at all now.


Need pics??


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Need pics??


If you got it already, thats a heck of a good deal. Not trying to be a party pooper or anything, its just the last guy on here that got a "deal" on a $750 GTX 690 ended up with a brick if I remember correctly, ebay can be super sketchy at times.


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> If you got it already, thats a heck of a good deal. Not trying to be a party pooper or anything, its just the last guy on here that got a "deal" on a $750 GTX 690 ended up with a brick if I remember correctly, ebay can be super sketchy at times.


It's cool!

But yeah, I have the card here and it is basically brand new.


----------



## batman900

I thought I got a deal with Amazon warehouse. $929.00 for "like-new" SC signature edition and free over-night shipping. I recieved a broken Sapphire 7970 in a Titan box lol. Was like pulling teeth to get my Titan after that. Luckily Microcenter came through for me. No way in hell I would buy one off Ebay, at least Amazon will refund me. However if you are a gambling man you can really get an awesome deal there.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> It's cool!
> 
> But yeah, I have the card here and it is basically brand new.


Oh very nice, I thought you just ordered it and it was going to take 2 days to get there. I really want a second but I can't justify the cost, a single one does everything I need!


----------



## Zaxis01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh very nice, I thought you just ordered it and it was going to take 2 days to get there. I really want a second but I can't justify the cost, a single one does everything I need!


Yeah! But I already had $400.00 in my paypal account from something i sold on ebay anyways so after that it wasn't too much.


----------



## Masta Squidge

So, this is neat... but I used a cuda based video converter last night, and my titan won't drop below the factory clock speed of 875 mhz - even after a restart. Prior to using this software, it would drop way down to some very low clock speed and idle particularly cool, around 25c ish. Any suggestions?

Even more interesting, I just hit "default" in precision X, and the voltage just went from upper 800s, to 1011mv, the clock stayed at 875, and now my temp has gone up another couple C.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I just got done putting my high flow bracket on, pretty nice piece. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I just got done putting my high flow bracket on, pretty nice piece. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


Nice!









How much better are your temps?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much better are your temps?


Its hard to say, it seems to have dropped about 2*C but I can't tell if its just because its getting to be night time and its cooler. I'll have to test it some more on the weekend when I have more time.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much better are your temps?


20°C ! Hahah no.. i believe this brings him - 1 to 2 (lol two)°C lower than he is now


----------



## Masta Squidge

Well after running valley for the last half hour to make sure nothing is broken, I stopped the program and suddenly my titans core clock dropped to where it is supposed to be... That was odd. I wonder if it has something to do with the CUDA software "setting" the card to run like that, which is then reset by running a 3d application.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I just got done putting my high flow bracket on, pretty nice piece. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got a spare High Flow bracket from GTX680. I wonder, if it is the same bracket as TITANS.

ASUS or EVGA... :/


----------



## capchaos

Same


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I got a spare High Flow bracket from GTX680. I wonder, if it is the same bracket as TITANS.
> 
> ASUS or EVGA... :/


They're all the same, I bought on for the 680. All the 660 and up reference cards have the same bracket/outputs.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I thought I got a deal with Amazon warehouse. $929.00 for "like-new" SC signature edition and free over-night shipping. I recieved a broken Sapphire 7970 in a Titan box lol. Was like pulling teeth to get my Titan after that. Luckily Microcenter came through for me. No way in hell I would buy one off Ebay, at least Amazon will refund me. However if you are a gambling man you can really get an awesome deal there.


Same thing happened to me with a GTX 570 once from them. I got a 550 Ti in a 570 box. *** does Amazon not check their returns? Especially on a $1000 GPU?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well I just ordered an EK Titan XXL Edition block, so now I guess I have to buy a Titan. Luckily there are over 10 in stock at Memoryexpress here in Edmonton, and I have the cash to get it!


Congratulations.... I feel sorry for the card, cause you will push it to it's limits & beyond!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well I just ordered an EK Titan XXL Edition block, so now I guess I have to buy a Titan. Luckily there are over 10 in stock at Memoryexpress here in Edmonton, and I have the cash to get it!


Holy crap a 480 to a Titan! Thats one monster upgrade!







Are you going to keep the same monitor?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Congratulations.... I feel sorry for the card, cause you will push it to it's limits & beyond!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Holy crap a 480 to a Titan! Thats one monster upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to keep the same monitor?


The GTX 480 is my back up card. I recently had a GTX 690 for the last 6 months that I sold a couple weeks ago. And yep, I'm going to keep using my 1200P monitor for the time being.

Never know If I might get the 144Hz Asus screen though, they are sweet!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh very nice, I thought you just ordered it and it was going to take 2 days to get there. I really want a second but I can't justify the cost, a single one does everything I need!


I ordered one two weeks ago on eBay. Got scammed. Card was never even posted and just got my money back from paypal. Desperately trying to find another one now but newegg and evga wont send cards purchased with overseas creditcards. If MrTOOSHORT knows of somewhere that has 10 then I might have to slip him a few bucks and get him to grab one for me.

It's far too difficult to get one of these where I live. Really envy you guys being able to just order from newegg and EVGA.


----------



## firstchoicett

Look for a complete review on 2 Titan in Sli anyone has a link to share ?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*
> 
> Look for a complete review on 2 Titan in Sli anyone has a link to share ?


Here ya go

SLI & 3Way Review

GTX Titan SLI Review


----------



## Hawk777th

Do you guys think a P67 Mobo will hold these cards back with 1 @ 8x?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Do you guys think a P67 Mobo will hold these cards back with 1 @ 8x?


If gen 2, a bit. If gen 3, you might be down 1 fps. I'm on gem 3 at 8x/8x.


----------



## Hawk777th

Not sure what gen I have. Is it worth changing my board?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Not sure what gen I have. Is it worth changing my board?


Won't make a difference really, besides that you have to change the CPU also.. 3570K & 3770K controls the Gen 3....

You have a Gen 2 board. You're fine with your CPU & Mobo


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> SLI & 3Way Review
> 
> GTX Titan SLI Review


Tech power up has the best GTX Titan and GTX Titan SLI reviews in my opinion.


----------



## MKHunt

I think people said there was a 4% difference between hen 2 8x and gen 3 8x in titan sli performance. Gen 2 16x you're maybe losing 1fps. Either way you'll be fine.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks + Rep!


----------



## StarGazerLeon

After doing some reading, I have come to the conclusion that I've got a below average Titan. I got the stock Gigabyte one. I've seen many people with 1000Mhz max boost and upwards on a stock Titan. Mine only boosts to 980Mhz using EVGA Precision with a fixed 65% fan speed. I know overclocking GPUs really doesn't make a significant difference outside of benchmarks. But still, I'm quite disappointed with my Titan. This is on the stock BIOS btw.

Should I be sad about this guys?

I'm really not a fan of dynamic frequencies.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> After doing some reading, I have come to the conclusion that I've got a below average Titan. I got the stock Gigabyte one. I've seen many people with 1000Mhz max boost and upwards on a stock Titan. Mine only boosts to 980Mhz using EVGA Precision with a fixed 65% fan speed. I know overclocking GPUs really doesn't make a significant difference outside of benchmarks. But still, I'm quite disappointed with my Titan. This is on the stock BIOS btw.
> 
> Should I be sad about this guys?
> 
> I'm really not a fan of dynamic frequencies.


That's about average. It's a good card. Long as it does it's job with no problems, you're good....


----------



## haris525

some pics of the titan next to my gtx 690. Overall its a good card ACIS qualiy reads 78%. The card core runs smooth @ 1202 Mhz, memory currently @ 3150 Mhz @ 1.21V. Also temps dont break 70C running Vantage @ 65% fan speed. My PC scores 35000+ on vantage (with i5 3570k @ 4.0Ghz).

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0358_zps931efa80.jpg.html

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0357_zps288cea0c.jpg.html

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0359_zps20eadc32.jpg.html

it does feel slower compared to my gtx 690, but has huge memory


----------



## fommof

Ok guys, finally i saw what the whole fuss's about the unexplainable throttle issue when running some AvPDX11 sessions...

(t*emp target set at 90C and power target at 106%*)

AvPDX11 +60gpu/+250mem/default voltage(0mV)/Auto fan[actual max boost freq 1110Mhz]

Throttle valleys of 1097Mhz and 1071Mhz, *104%* max power and *81C* max temp during the runs...both under the targets...

Run it again to eliminate the temp parameter (although still far away from the selected target)

AvPDX11 +60gpu/+250mem/default voltage(0mV)/[email protected]%[actual max boost freq 1110Mhz]
[
Again, throttle valleys Throttle valleys of 1097Mhz and 1071Mhz, *102%* (???) max power and*70C* max temp during the runs...both under the targets...

1071Mhz was the min freq.

Now, lets talk a bit about the Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.25 because i'll go the modded bios route eventually.

Is there any documentation of the KBT? To be honest i am not interested in extreme OC in this card so i'd like to just mod the SC bios and increase the bloody TDP values.

I see Min, Def and Max mW values, i understand what the Max and Default is but what's the use of the Min mW?

I could just set the Def and Max to 300W (both being 100%) or Def=280W (100%) and Max=300W (107%) but what's the Min all about? (i see it's set to 150W by default).


----------



## Hawk777th

How often does Newegg restock these?

Are the superclocks binned different? Or just a waste of money?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*
> 
> Look for a complete review on 2 Titan in Sli anyone has a link to share ?


Here's my very own SLI Titan comparison right here on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1377038/megatechpc-presents-sli-gtx-titan-vs-cf-r7970


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> How often does Newegg restock these?
> 
> Are the superclocks binned different? Or just a waste of money?


Not sure about Titans but in my experience with EVGAs cards, unless it's a FTW or Classified version, I don't think they are binned differently.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> How often does Newegg restock these?
> 
> Are the superclocks binned different? Or just a waste of money?


Not binned


----------



## Hawk777th

Majin is your chart real? 176 FPS Average in BF3?? http://cdn.overclock.net/7/77/900x900px-LL-77824b07_BF31080pOC.jpeg
These numbers are way ahead of what most the reviews are saying my mind is blown.


----------



## haris525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Not sure about Titans but in my experience with EVGAs cards, unless it's a FTW or Classified version, I don't think they are binned differently.


FTW versions arent any special...Classified have a better chance of OCing better. That has been the case in my experience.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I ordered one two weeks ago on eBay. Got scammed. Card was never even posted and just got my money back from paypal. Desperately trying to find another one now but newegg and evga wont send cards purchased with overseas creditcards. If MrTOOSHORT knows of somewhere that has 10 then I might have to slip him a few bucks and get him to grab one for me.
> 
> It's far too difficult to get one of these where I live. Really envy you guys being able to just order from newegg and EVGA.


Where are you located at? If you want, I can see if I can get one here and send it to you like a middle man.


----------



## Star Forge

Well I guess I have gotten one of the most ridiculous RMA story to tell you guys. So my 1st replacement Titan from eVGA still has coil whine so eVGA decided to send me a 2nd one on the house. When I got it yesterday (mind you the 2nd EAR RMA was done last Thursday and they received my first EAR card last Wednesday), I had a dejavu moment where they sent me back my original defective card! The only thing they changed with scuffed the shroud and slapped a new serial number on it! Thank you nVidia for having separate SN's on the Titan cause that is how I knew it was my original card. That was such a low move by them.

Great first RMA experiences with eVGA so far... Fortunately there was a guy at eVGA that is going to remedy the issue by giving me a proper 2nd replacement shortly...


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Well I guess I have gotten one of the most ridiculous RMA story to tell you guys. So my 1st replacement Titan from eVGA still has coil whine so eVGA decided to send me a 2nd one on the house. When I got it yesterday (mind you the 2nd EAR RMA was done last Thursday and they received my first EAR card last Wednesday), I had a dejavu moment where they sent me back my original defective card! The only thing they changed with scuffed the shroud and slapped a new serial number on it! Thank you nVidia for having separate SN's on the Titan cause that is how I knew it was my original card. That was such a low move by them.
> 
> Great first RMA experiences with eVGA so far... Fortunately there was a guy at eVGA that is going to remedy the issue by giving me a proper 2nd replacement shortly...


Sounds like them as of late !!


----------



## xorbe

RMA service is where they play roulette with all the cards they have received between all the people that want RMAs, and they hope the cards shake out okay in different systems.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> RMA service is where they play roulette with all the cards they have received between all the people that want RMAs, and they hope the cards shake out okay in different systems.


Well considering that they *told* me they weren't going to do that...


----------



## ChronoBodi

So, EVGA has fallen from grace, i presume?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So, EVGA has fallen from grace, i presume?


We will see... I am working with a specific individual at eVGA right now (not Jacob or Matthew though). He is going to get me a NIB hopefully soon but I wasn't expecting this low of a move from a company very well regarded with their CS and Support in the PC Industry.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Unless you are within 30 days of the purchase you don't get a NIB and shouldn't expect one. No company provides you with a new one, they are all recertified.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> Unless you are within 30 days of the purchase you don't get a NIB and shouldn't expect one. No company provides you with a new one, they are all recertified.


Mine was in the 30 day window (Yesterday was my 30th day). However at the same time, you aren't suppose to get your original card back and they told me they would send me a card that was going to be "extensively tested" as well, so it would take them 3-5 business day to clear. They didn't even do a test of any kind when they sent me back my original card (it arrived last Wednesday and my RMA was shipped on Thursday evening). I swear they didn't do no recert, they just did a bait and switch. In addition, I think eVGA still does NIB for any RMA incidents that has not been fully resolved on their end. If this was a completely new RMA and over 30 days, yes I am expecting a recert, but it shouldn't be the card you sent them in that was defective return back to you as an RMA replacement with less than like 12 hours of "extensive testing" (and they damaged it a bit cosmetically too...)

I am not an idiot to eVGA's RMA policies...

I was really close of just returning my card to TigerDirect but since I already did eVGA's RMA, I can't return it. I haven't been happy with my the quality of the Titans I have been getting. Anyways, I am going to call them back today so I hope to get a third one and be lucky with it.


----------



## pphx459

Damn sorry to hear that. I suspect most companies are doing that nowadays though.

Anyway, good luck to you!


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*
> 
> Look for a complete review on 2 Titan in Sli anyone has a link to share ?
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> SLI & 3Way Review
> 
> GTX Titan SLI Review
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I was really close of just returning my card to TigerDirect but since I already did eVGA's RMA, I can't return it. I haven't been happy with my the quality of the Titans I have been getting. Anyways, I am going to call them back today so I hope to get a third one and be lucky with it.


I feel there's no point trying to play the return game with the manufacturer. My guess is that they would send back a "refurb" that someone else returned because it had a low ASIC score or something. Hopefully third time is the charm.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I feel there's no point trying to play the return game with the manufacturer. My guess is that they would send back a "refurb" that someone else returned because it had a low ASIC score or something. Hopefully third time is the charm.


The guy I am working with is confirming this time is new however I am waiting for a call back because his supervisors are swamped to approve the RMA outright (he wants my card to be pushed out tonight and he says they got a few NIB he can ship me out one).

As for the third card, as long as there is no coil whine I will be happy. I am giving up pretty much at this point on ASIC lottery on the Titan as the bin range of GK110's being released on Titans is too wide to even play it.

My complaint was more about their nerves to send me my original defective card back as an RMA replacement more or less the issue of the card being recertified or new. I guess it is very logical for any RMA team to make sure they *DON'T* send back a card you claimed RMA on as a RMA *replacement*.


----------



## kody7839

I wouldn't say EVGA has fallen from grace...I had to RMA one of my Titans and they sent me a brand new in box seal card. (Problem was with the cooler, not the card)

I'm sorry to hear that Star Forge is having a problem, but I'd still take EVGA customer service over any other company.


----------



## caqwaz

hi guys just wanted u to know something i found that can help stop display driver crashes in games with the same clocks that pass in your benchmarks.
i was having trouble my benchmarking clocks were 1175mhz 3400mhz mem but when i played certain games ect the display driver would crash even though the clocks have never crashed in a benchmark.

i was running +38mv in the evga precision even though my bios has it set to always maximum 1.212mv and the +38 wasnt getting added so i decided to turn the +38mv back to zero since it was pointless to have it enabled.
i had to adjust my +mhz on my core as when i went from +38 to +0 my clocks went down upder load not sure y but they did so i added what i need to to go back to 1175mhz core and i have yet to have a crash in game with the clocks i benchamrk at hope this helps ive added two photos to show you what i mean about clocks going down when u change your +mv.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got my 2 titan's under water. one xxl block and one regular with the 3 way parallel bridge. I ran out of fittings so I ordered a couple more. I had to use barbs for now. I also have to figure out what to do with the tubing and wiring, I have to move that one tube that goes thru the wires.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Getting ready to assemble my RIVE-Titan SLI build soon. There's some confusion on the web about the 3.0 x16 slot assignments. Are the pci slots 1 & 4 both 3.0 x16? So I should get the EK-FC Triple terminal connector and use the tri-sli connector to link the cards in slots 1 and 4 for optimal pcie 3.0 performance?

Oh, one other question. I'm installing the EK Titan backplates which are supposed to passively cool the memory chips and stuff on the backside of the pcb. Has anyone placed .5mm thermal pads on those memory chips before applying the backplate? It might help with the backplate-chip contact and heat dissipation. Just curious what others are doing.

Thanks.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Getting ready to assemble my RIVE-Titan SLI build soon. There's some confusion on the web about the 3.0 x16 slot assignments. Are the pci slots 1 & 4 both 3.0 x16? So I should get the EK-FC Triple terminal connector and use the tri-sli connector to link the cards in slots 1 and 4 for optimal pcie 3.0 performance?
> 
> Thanks.


The pci e lanes are labeled on the mb. Your mb manual will state what the slots are as well.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> I wouldn't say EVGA has fallen from grace...I had to RMA one of my Titans and they sent me a brand new in box seal card. (Problem was with the cooler, not the card)
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Star Forge is having a problem, but I'd still take EVGA customer service over any other company.


Don't get me wrong they are going to resolve my issue. It is just a bit irritating that they would pull a stunt like that for a person doing an RMA to a product valued at four figures. Hopefully everything will be straight soon (I just submitted my cross-ship collateral and they are going to ship a NIB to me tonight).


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> The pci e lanes are labeled on the mb. Your mb manual will state what the slots are as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great information. You really went all out. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Great information. You really went all out. Thanks for your answer.


All you had to do is read. No reason for the smart remarks.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Getting ready to assemble my RIVE-Titan SLI build soon. There's some confusion on the web about the 3.0 x16 slot assignments. Are the pci slots 1 & 4 both 3.0 x16? So I should get the EK-FC Triple terminal connector and use the tri-sli connector to link the cards in slots 1 and 4 for optimal pcie 3.0 performance?
> 
> Thanks.


and don't forget the PCI-E 3 patch as well, run the exe in administrator mode.

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/NVIDIA_GeForce_Kepler_PCIe_3.0_mode-enabling_patch_for_Sandy_Bridge-E_systems.html


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> All you had to do is read. No reason for the smart remarks.


Actually, I also wanted advice on the correct terminal connector for my water-blocks, if they are situated in slots 1 and 4 on the RIVE. But you are not water cooling so you shouldn't really be commenting at all.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> and don't forget the PCI-E 3 patch as well, run the exe in administrator mode.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/NVIDIA_GeForce_Kepler_PCIe_3.0_mode-enabling_patch_for_Sandy_Bridge-E_systems.html


I will load that after I update the mb bios. Thank you sir!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> I will load that after I update the mb bios. Thank you sir!


Another quirk of Keplers on x79 and that patch is that it has to be reapplied every time you update your drivers and do a full restart, making it like old-school driver installs, in a way.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Actually, I also wanted advice on the correct terminal connector for my water-blocks, if they are situated in slots 1 and 4 on the RIVE. But you are not water cooling so you shouldn't really be commenting at all.


Yes slots 1 and 4 are the best to use. I am using the triple parallel terminal block with my RIVE and 2 titans. They just released a triple spaced terminal for 2 cards but I bought the triple slot terminal for 3 cards and a blank so I can always add another card in the future. I am also using the triple sli bridge that came witht he RIVE.

Just make sure if you get the triple triple bridge dont forget the blank otherwise you won't be able to use it.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Actually, I also wanted advice on the correct terminal connector for my water-blocks, if they are situated in slots 1 and 4 on the RIVE. But you are not water cooling so you shouldn't really be commenting at all.


Hints why I did not quote the whole question


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes slots 1 and 4 are the best to use. I am using the triple parallel terminal block with my RIVE and 2 titans. They just released a triple spaced terminal for 2 cards but I bought the triple slot terminal for 3 cards and a blank so I can always add another card in the future. I am also using the triple sli bridge that came witht he RIVE.
> 
> Just make sure if you get the triple triple bridge dont forget the blank otherwise you won't be able to use it.


I was going to get the triple terminal for my Titans when I got them but it wasn't released yet at the time. No matter, I quite like the crystal link connecting them anyway...


----------



## NABBO

TITAN LE

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=gtx-titan-lezfu27.jpg


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Where are you located at? If you want, I can see if I can get one here and send it to you like a middle man.


Thank you.

I found one second hand interstate so I'll try with that one. If it turns out to be a bust then ill definatly take you up on your offer. From Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I found one second hand interstate so I'll try with that one. If it turns out to be a bust then ill definatly take you up on your offer. From Melbourne, Australia.


no wonder getting a Titan is that hard for you..... Why does the tech world hate Aussies so much? :/


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I found one second hand interstate so I'll try with that one. If it turns out to be a bust then ill definatly take you up on your offer. From Melbourne, Australia.


Cool, hope it works out good for you. I'm already itching to get a second one and I don't even need it at all.


----------



## CoD511

I feel privileged to be an Australian with two Titans.


----------



## kleinbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Same thing happened to me with a GTX 570 once from them. I got a 550 Ti in a 570 box. *** does Amazon not check their returns? Especially on a $1000 GPU?


So are you saying I can order a Titan and then return it with my old GTX 570 in the box instead??? Basically a Titan for free... Lol


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes slots 1 and 4 are the best to use. I am using the triple parallel terminal block with my RIVE and 2 titans. They just released a triple spaced terminal for 2 cards but I bought the triple slot terminal for 3 cards and a blank so I can always add another card in the future. I am also using the triple sli bridge that came witht he RIVE.
> 
> Just make sure if you get the triple triple bridge dont forget the blank otherwise you won't be able to use it.


Excellent. I'll get the triple slot terminal block for dual cards because I'm not going to triple sli, and I'll populate slot 1 and 4 on my RIVE. This is the one i need i think:EK-FC CSQ Bridge DUAL 3-SLOT GPU Parallel SLI/Crossfire Option

Thanks much!


----------



## Creator

Two Signature SC are available from Amazon directly right now.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Got some new looks.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new looks.


Nice~!


----------



## Masta Squidge

I am a little miffed at how thin it is, but it obviously has passed some strict quality control. I know it is possible to stamp these things out with all manner of tooling marks and whatnot.

While the insert quality is somewhat low, it is only visible from the backside anyways. It would be nice if it was thicker or provided some actual heat dispersal to the ram, but for the price and appearance... totally worth it.
That being said, given the slightly upscale nature and nearly zero additional cost to EVGA (at least in terms of what it takes to make an SC... just flash the thing), the SC and up editions should REALLY come with this installed already.

Or at the very least, included in the box as an option.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Excellent. I'll get the triple slot terminal block for dual cards because I'm not going to triple sli, and I'll populate slot 1 and 4 on my RIVE. This is the one i need i think:EK-FC CSQ Bridge DUAL 3-SLOT GPU Parallel SLI/Crossfire Option
> 
> Thanks much!


Well if you got the new style titan blocks you need the terminal bridge and not the CSQ bridge.

All new Titan bllocks use the new terminal bridges. I think they only made one CSQ titan block and that would be compatible with the bridge you listed but every other titan block needs what they are calling the terminal bridge.

The terminal and csq bridges look almost exactly the same except for the circle design. They connect a lot differently though. The old csq bridge connected to the link on the block and not the block directly. These new terminal bridges connect to the block directly.

I like connecting to the link better because with the new terminal style if you tighten the bridge too hard you are ruining the block and not just the link like you would with the csq design.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I am a little miffed at how thin it is, but it obviously has passed some strict quality control. I know it is possible to stamp these things out with all manner of tooling marks and whatnot.
> 
> While the insert quality is somewhat low, it is only visible from the backside anyways. It would be nice if it was thicker or provided some actual heat dispersal to the ram, but for the price and appearance... totally worth it.
> That being said, given the slightly upscale nature and nearly zero additional cost to EVGA (at least in terms of what it takes to make an SC... just flash the thing), the SC and up editions should REALLY come with this installed already.
> 
> Or at the very least, included in the box as an option.


EVGA has always had the Signature version of the card, comes with a t-shirt, mouse pad and backplate. I agree its a little thin but it looks nice and these ones actually have pads for the RAM which is the first time I've seen it on an EVGA plate.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Excellent. I'll get the triple slot terminal block for dual cards because I'm not going to triple sli, and I'll populate slot 1 and 4 on my RIVE. This is the one i need i think:EK-FC CSQ Bridge DUAL 3-SLOT GPU Parallel SLI/Crossfire Option
> 
> Thanks much!


unless you got the 1 titan csq block make sure you get the terminal style bridge. they just released the triple slot dual terminal bridge.

I would still just go with the triple triple bridge. you never know if one day you will want another card. they are very close in price. I like the triple bridge better because it has 3 rows of screws instead of 2. I think the screws are nice looking.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> EVGA has always had the Signature version of the card, comes with a t-shirt, mouse pad and backplate. I agree its a little thin but it looks nice and these ones actually have pads for the RAM which is the first time I've seen it on an EVGA plate.


The signature version does not come with a backplate. I think only the hydrocopper does.

Also the 680 ftw i had came with a backplate pre-installed using thermal pads.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> EVGA has always had the Signature version of the card, comes with a t-shirt, mouse pad and backplate. I agree its a little thin but it looks nice and these ones actually have pads for the RAM which is the first time I've seen it on an EVGA plate.


yabutt, the pads don't do anything but basically provide a solid contact with no noise/vibration transfer. On mine at least, they are just a really soft rubber... And actually mine didn't even come with the little backing stickers over them, they were just bare in the packaging. The fit is absolutely perfect however. I couldn't find any misalignment more than what I would guess to be a 2-3 thousands.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The signature version does not come with a backplate. I think only the hydrocopper does.
> 
> Also the 680 ftw i had came with a backplate pre-installed using thermal pads.


My buddy got 3 of them and they all have a backplate? Was there a classified version? I'm pretty sure it was the signature one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> yabutt, the pads don't do anything but basically provide a solid contact with no noise/vibration transfer. On mine at least, they are just a really soft rubber... And actually mine didn't even come with the little backing stickers over them, they were just bare in the packaging. The fit is absolutely perfect however. I couldn't find any misalignment more than what I would guess to be a 2-3 thousands.


Yeah mine didn't have backings either even though the instructions show them on there in the picture. I really only got it because of the proximity to my heatsink clips and because it looks cool:


----------



## strong island 1

No I promise the signature version doesn't come with a backplate.

The EK Backplate uses the same thermal pads as the gpu side. The backplate actually gets really hot so it seems it is working to help remove some heat.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No I promise the signature version doesn't come with a backplate.
> 
> The EK Backplate uses the same thermal pads as the gpu side. The backplate actually gets really hot so it seems it is working to help remove some heat.


Sorry I misread what you put. He does have the HC ones so I guess that is the only one with a backplate. Kind of a rip-off if you ask me, for the price they charge for a BIOS flash they might as well throw the plate on there for the air cooled signature card.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Well if you got the new style titan blocks you need the terminal bridge and not the CSQ bridge.
> 
> All new Titan bllocks use the new terminal bridges. I think they only made one CSQ titan block and that would be compatible with the bridge you listed but every other titan block needs what they are calling the terminal bridge.
> 
> The terminal and csq bridges look almost exactly the same except for the circle design. They connect a lot differently though. The old csq bridge connected to the link on the block and not the block directly. These new terminal bridges connect to the block directly.
> 
> I like connecting to the link better because with the new terminal style if you tighten the bridge too hard you are ruining the block and not just the link like you would with the csq design.


Hmmm. Ok I guess I have the new EK-FC blocks, without the circles, just the screws, so Ill need the EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Parallel connector.


----------



## RJT

Does anyone know if putting .5mm thermal pads on the memory chips on the backside go the titan pcb, in between the chips and the metal backplate will improve heat transfer/dissipation? Or will the contact with the backplate be pretty good as is?

Edit: I guess the previous posts and my inspection of the EK backplate package answered my question. Thermal pads are applied...


----------



## Ftimster

Well I'm running my three evga sc titans with stock bios +55 GPU and stressing with bf3 and heaven 3.0 with heaven 8×aa ultra texture 16× asf 6000×1200 all GPUs like to settle at 1110ghz no throttling and will run all night at max 75c after much watching I've been running heaven for at least 10 15 runs everything seems to run well I noticed for me to get the GPUs to the nexed level I need +65 then I get 1123 but with +75 I get 1158 but i think at that point I need more volts get some artifacting sound rite to you guys? 1158 my screens go black driver crash







after 3 to 5 min of heaven guess im happy now with 1110 let's see what new drivers bring. One last question do you think the +37mv really all that hard on are titans?? All so noticed going from 4.4ghz CPU to 4.6 gave me + 500-550 more 3dmark 11 score so.....now 3dmark 11 I'm scoring p28167 always within 100 points for every run u guys like the scores I'm getting seem rite? Thanks...


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> unless you got the 1 titan csq block make sure you get the terminal style bridge. they just released the triple slot dual terminal bridge.
> 
> I would still just go with the triple triple bridge. you never know if one day you will want another card. they are very close in price. I like the triple bridge better because it has 3 rows of screws instead of 2. I think the screws are nice looking.


Are there plugs for the middle terminal connections if I'm only using two blocks in pci slots 1 & 4? I couldn't find the triple slot-dual terminal blocks anywhere.

Edit: I had to order the Terminal Blank from EK. I'm hooked-up! Cheers!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoD511*
> 
> I feel privileged to be an Australian with two Titans.


(shakes fist at you)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> no wonder getting a Titan is that hard for you..... Why does the tech world hate Aussies so much? :/


Lol. I really don't know.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> (shakes fist at you)
> Lol. I really don't know.


U mart... picked up my three no hassles.


----------



## Hawk777th

With the release of the hydro copper @ 900Mhz are we likely to see further overclocked/binned versions of the Titan?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> With the release of the hydro copper @ 900Mhz are we likely to see further overclocked/binned versions of the Titan?


The hydro coppers probably aren't binned so I guess not.


----------



## Hawk777th

Just looking at picking up mine on Neweggs next shipment and would hate to see an extreme version a month later.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Excellent. I'll get the triple slot terminal block for dual cards because I'm not going to triple sli, and I'll populate slot 1 and 4 on my RIVE. This is the one i need i think:EK-FC CSQ Bridge DUAL 3-SLOT GPU Parallel SLI/Crossfire Option
> 
> Thanks much!


Watch out! The ek-fc bridge is not compatible with the the ek titan block. You need an ek-fc terminal.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> EVGA has always had the Signature version of the card, comes with a t-shirt, mouse pad and backplate. I agree its a little thin but it looks nice and these ones actually have pads for the RAM which is the first time I've seen it on an EVGA plate.


My signature card did not come with a backplate!


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nferguzl*
> 
> Watch out! The ek-fc bridge is not compatible with the the ek titan block. You need an ek-fc terminal.


Yep. I ordered this one: EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Parallel


----------



## Hawk777th

This is the one to go for? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898

Are signatures limited? I might buy my second after my tax return.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> This is the one to go for? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130898


Go for the regular version. There is no binning for the more expensive Superclocks or Hydro versions.

I bought the regular eVGA Titan and it overclocks to about 1250MHz no sweat, ofcourse with a modded bios.


----------



## Hawk777th

Does it not come with backplate?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Does it not come with backplate?


No backplate no binning, sorry bro.


----------



## Hawk777th

Sad face. So its an extra $60 for a tshirt lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Sad face. So its an extra $60 for a tshirt lol.


And mouse pad, don't forget the mouse pad!


----------



## Hawk777th

ROFL







Fail.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> And mouse pad, don't forget the mouse pad!


and a bigger better looking product box, lol


----------



## frankietown

just got my regular titan. almost bought the sc, but that $20 can buy myself a lunch









anyway will post more details when it comes to the mail... LONG LIVE THE GREEN


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I woulda gotten two regulars but at the time I was just lucky to get two Titans period. Besides, I quite like the mouse pad!


----------



## vocativesqua678

sup guys , well ive decided after a long and tedious wait all these years with my current 580 gtx 3gb ,that id bite the bullet and go for the titan from gigabyte since it seems to have the most stable bios of them all , after a nice tax return , thou stupidly overpriced i just cant wait any longer for a proper single gpu solution no more , ill most likely get it in the mail tomorrow , ive red through this monster thread abit and found out about asic, btw my 580 is at 82% asic , lols, and other interesting things like bios

mods etc , ive used msi afterburner in the past and currently am with my 580 gtx wich idles at 60 celcius using a mk-26 cooler with its 140 mm fans and tops out at about 97 celcius on full 99% load, this is only possible without downclocking thanks to a overheat registry tweak using nvpmmanager , when playing heavy load games with everything maxed out to the top as i like , and i still get sucky fps , and its core clock is at 800 and the mem clock is at 1980 mhz anything else results in instability / artifacting from hell or downclocks to default 2d clocks, voltage default 1.00, fan speed auto , anyhow hence the reason to finally get a proper replacement ,

got the latest beta of msi afterburner since it supports the titan , so now my question being should i stay with the default gigabyte bios or flash with a custom rom after hearing that most if not all bios tweaks seem to be unstable in the one or other benchmark / game , btw im a pro air cooling enthusiast got a ft02 silverstone case , best case out there , my entire rig is all air , well except for my h70 loop with AP15 fans in push pull config thats cooling the 980x i7 , lols , it does the job well thou , running it at 4.2 ghz on a rampage 3 extreme mobo with 24gb dominator 1600 ram ddr3 , hope this little intro serves well as info and thanks in advance for all the upcoming feedback


----------



## The-Real-Link

Just got my Titan installed... Ooooo pretty







. ASIC is ~71% so seems pretty decent I suppose.

Will do testing and benchmarks soon once I update software, etc.


----------



## Hawk777th

If someone is willing I would appreciate it if they would bench their SLi or single Titans against my 580s in SLi. Reason being I really cant get a grip on its performance. The reviews are all over the place. In one review my 580s came within 5fps of Titan SLi. Which to me is a joke.

Valley Extreme HD 1920x1080 I get 64.8 FPS AVG 115.6 Max 31.2 Min
Heaven 64.3 AVG Extreme 1600x900 8xAA
I just go in Metro 2033 DX11 1920X1080 MSAA 4X AF 4x DOF 58FPS Avg


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, just check the charts in the 7970 vs Titan comparison in my sig. My single Titan runs for Valley, Heaven, and Metro 2033 were 75.5, 65.7, and 61 respectively (that's fully maxed Valley and Heaven at 1080p and everything but advanced PhysX maxed in Metro 2033 at 1080p)...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> If someone is willing I would appreciate it if they would bench their SLi or single Titans against my 580s in SLi. Reason being I really cant get a grip on its performance. The reviews are all over the place. In one review my 580s came within 5fps of Titan SLi. Which to me is a joke.
> 
> Valley Extreme HD 1920x1080 I get 64.8 FPS AVG 115.6 Max 31.2 Min
> Heaven 64.3 AVG Extreme 1600x900 8xAA
> I just go in Metro 2033 DX11 1920X1080 MSAA 4X AF 4x DOF 58FPS Avg


Stock Titan for valley and heaven (note the valley bench was CPU limited with my old i5-2500):


----------



## firstchoicett

So the best beat is the regular Titan ?


----------



## Hawk777th

Well so much for that ran to bank did a benchmark and..... SOLD OUT!

I am always stuck between a rock and a hard place with my upgrades. I went from 295s to 580s and they were close back then. 580 had like 10%. But it was 500$ to get back where I was with one card now its 1000$ haha.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Don't worry about it man. Two 580's is still good enough for pretty much anything at 1080p...


----------



## Hawk777th

I agree I just was wanting to future proof again. Seemed with them being pushed a little it was getting close to that time. And it seems to me it might be a few years before anything touches the titan.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Got my two evga signature titans in today from Newegg. In case anyone wants to bypass their silly quantity limit, just create a new account and use a different shipping name. You can use a different credit card with your name and Newegg's system doesn't catch it. Also, if you are in an apt complex that has an office, omit your apartment number and it won't flag you. Yeah sucks for people waiting but it also sucks having to wait on Newegg's "48 hour cooldown period" to order another for SLI.



The packaging and included goodies is definitely premium, I really like it. It's worth the extra cash for it.


----------



## djben

Second Asus GTX Titan will be here tomorrow (had to wait for the 48hr Newegg limit crap).

Coming from 2x7970 GHZ editions (reference cards w/flashed BIOS).

One would have sufficed but 5760x1080 needs two


----------



## Hawk777th

How often do they come in stock? They went from In to out in under an hour for me







~

PS: Epic Joker!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djben*
> 
> Second Asus GTX Titan will be here tomorrow (had to wait for the 48hr Newegg limit crap).
> 
> Coming from 2x7970 GHZ editions (reference cards w/flashed BIOS).
> 
> One would have sufficed but 5760x1080 needs two


Definitely 2. Enjoy









I would definitely like to see some 7970 CF vs Titan SLI frametimes (@ 5760x1080), with all this CF frametime (runt and dropped frames) discrepancies in the air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> How often do they come in stock? They went from In to out in under an hour for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> PS: Epic Joker!


Sporadically.


----------



## frankietown

www.evga.com has them on stock. the sc and signature are up. i swooped on the regular version last night which is now out of stock again.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Definitely 2. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely like to see some 7970 CF vs Titan SLI frametimes (@ 5760x1080), with all this CF frametime (runt and dropped frames) discrepancies in the air.
> Sporadically.


I don't have tri-monitor resolution results but here's a couple of preliminary graphs at 1440p:








I'll be releasing final graphs and frame time conclusions soon in my 7970 vs Titan comparison linked in my sig...


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't have tri-monitor resolution results but here's a couple of preliminary graphs at 1440p:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be releasing final graphs and frame time conclusions soon in my 7970 vs Titan comparison linked in my sig...


While SLI isn't perfect, CFX is a mess.


----------



## jacknhut

Crysis 3 on 7680-1440 resolution anyone? This game is insane, got my 3 way SLI Titan system a work out lol. I use FXAA and everything else set to max, got around 40ish fps. Sometimes dipped to 30ish but never lower.


----------



## Hawk777th

Is anyone expecting the drivers to keep getting better for titan? Or is it pretty much is what it is.


----------



## CoD511

Drivers have barely changed right now, I expect a pretty notable increase over the next months in a lot of areas if Nvidia picks up the ball even a bit. On a different note...

Ah, my backplates and brackets arrived conveniently the day after the 2nd Titan. Lovely roundabout US purchases forwardered to Australia worth it, haha!


----------



## Hawk777th

Just took the plunge haha. I can now join the club!









Are the back plates worth it?

Also I am new to how this overclocking stuff works with titan is there a guide?


----------



## CoD511

For card benefits, the only thing they'd be cooling are memory chips and they doesn't get that hot really.. Personally I get them for the phyiscal protection, helping keep the PCB rigid and straight and of course for the looks, haha. I've had a tiny scratch on a GPU memory chip once and the card was essentially unusable afterwards, I was shocked. If a $20 backplate can prevent that or anything hitting or making contact with the PCB, I'm more than happy.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't have tri-monitor resolution results but here's a couple of preliminary graphs at 1440p:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be releasing final graphs and frame time conclusions soon in my 7970 vs Titan comparison linked in my sig...


Thanks for the graphs Eric







+ Rep.

Not a good showing on AMDs end. From what i have seen from PCper the frame variance gets worse the higher the resolution you test. 5760x1080 was a complete mess in 50% of the benchmarks and BF3 @ 5760x1080 was untestable with 7970CF due to too many complete frame drops.

How much of a difference did you actually visualize when gaming though, CF vs SLI? 2560x1440.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Crysis 3 on 7680-1440 resolution anyone? This game is insane, got my 3 way SLI Titan system a work out lol. I use FXAA and everything else set to max, got around 40ish fps. Sometimes dipped to 30ish but never lower.


What CPU are you using and what speed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Is anyone expecting the drivers to keep getting better for titan? Or is it pretty much is what it is.


While the Tesla card has been out for quite a while, the card was used for a different purpose. I can only see the performance improving more as drivers mature. To fully utilize all of those shader cores. I mean the Titan has 75% more shader cores than the GTX 680.


----------



## Hawk777th

Alright I will order 2 for my cards! Cant wait to get these haha.

Sorry bragging I have never spent more than a grand on GPUs let alone for each haah!


----------



## strong island 1

I feel like even the hydrocoppers aren't binned. They come with a decent clock speed but we all know without doing anything to the card they all pretty much will boost to over 1000mhz so those speeds are easy to guarentee.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I feel like even the hydrocoppers aren't binned. They come with a decent clock speed but we all know without doing anything to the card they all pretty much will boost to over 1000mhz so those speeds are easy to guarentee.


Agreed. I have not seen one Titan on here that will not hit the Hydro Copper's boost clock of 980mhz.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I feel like even the hydrocoppers aren't binned. They come with a decent clock speed but we all know without doing anything to the card they all pretty much will boost to over 1000mhz so those speeds are easy to guarentee.


Eh, Nvidia is stingy with the vBIOS more than anything. The same is true for all the Kepler cards, a flash to an unlocked BIOS with the voltage set to 1.212 for boost clocks will usually net you at least 100mhz on a crappy chip, I've had some cards gain as much as 300mhz on the top end with a flash. One of my 660's went from 832mhz all the way to 1400+ with an unlocked BIOS.


----------



## strong island 1

Ya the only reason I was saying that was because at first I thought 980mhz sounded high and maybe a good reason to get a hydrocopper would be to get a higher binned chip. But then I thought I have gone thru a couple different cards and they all boosted over 1000mhz without touching a thing in evga precision x. I'm sure everyone's in this thread does. So I guess I was just trying to decide in my mind if the hydrocoppers might be higher quality chips, but they probably aren't. They don't really need to be.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Is it difficult to remove the screws like before? I heard EVGA was using some locktight crap before which made it a struggle to remove them. How are the Titan screws? I just ordered a couple backplates.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Is it difficult to remove the screws like before? I heard EVGA was using some locktight crap before which made it a struggle to remove them. How are the Titan screws? I just ordered a couple backplates.


Not difficult. Some Titans are phillips, some are torque screws though.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Not to tight at all. Some Titans are phillips, some are torque screws though.


Yeah mine are a mix of both. I've got the tools for them, just want to make sure they aren't super tight like some of their 680s were.

Oh and to touch on another subject, a while back I posted I had originally purchased a vanilla EVGA Titan and it was a crap ASIC (64%) with equally crap OC. I began suspecting that EVGA was binning better chips as part of their SC/Signature based on most of the results I saw here and other places. Well after that I had an Asus which I returned and finally settled on two signatures. These signatures are 70% and 76% and both OC really well--I'm hitting 1150 MHz and 1162 MHz respectively on stock volts (1.1620v). None of my prior Titans were able to do this without voltage increases.


----------



## Hawk777th

Are the Titans limited release at all I read somewhere they were?

They seem to be far and few between.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Are the Titans limited release at all I read somewhere they were?
> 
> They seem to be far and few between.


I don't think so, just not enough manufactured since the top parts go to Tesla.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Are the Titans limited release at all I read somewhere they were?
> 
> They seem to be far and few between.


That was a rumor. Nvidia stated that was false and Titan will go into a full production line-up. As long as Nvidia is making the Tesla cards (which can go up to $4500) then Nvidia will release the Titans. As the Titans are cards that dont make the cut for the Tesla series.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Agreed. I have not seen one Titan on here that will not hit the Hydro Copper's boost clock of 980mhz.


+1

My Titan SC at stock clock (literally did not adjust anything in Precision X) will peak at about 1071 MHz on air with every setting at default, too.

The temps do peak at about 80 with heavy gaming for many hours. What temperature benefits will I see if I opt for a Hydro Copper, instead? Is water cooling difficult?

Also, what temperature benefits will I get if I fit a back plate to my Titan SC, if any? Or is it all for aesthetics?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> +1
> 
> My Titan SC at stock clock (literally did not adjust anything in Precision X) will peak at about 1071 MHz on air with every setting at default, too.
> 
> The temps do peak at about 80 with heavy gaming for many hours. What temperature benefits will I see if I opt for a Hydro Copper, instead? Is water cooling difficult?
> 
> Also, what temperature benefits will I get if I fit a back plate to my Titan SC, if any? Or is it all for aesthetics?


Water cooling will not bring any big gains far as stock bios goes... My stock bios OC's to 1202 & does just fine. For some reason the Titan is different when it comes to water cooling. I would say around 10% in max clocks..

Backplate is more so for protection as I wouldn't want the PCB exposed to anything.


----------



## vocativesqua678

hey guys got another question should i be keeping my old 580 3gb gtx as a seperate physx processor or just sell it on ebay , a couple more hours till my titan arrives , wohoo! , and after reading abit more here i guess the stock bios seems rather the best and most stable as of current , ill see how my gigabyte titan reviews later on


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks for the graphs Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Rep.
> 
> Not a good showing on AMDs end. From what i have seen from PCper the frame variance gets worse the higher the resolution you test. 5760x1080 was a complete mess in 50% of the benchmarks and BF3 @ 5760x1080 was untestable with 7970CF due to too many complete frame drops.
> 
> *How much of a difference did you actually visualize when gaming though, CF vs SLI? 2560x1440.*
> What CPU are you using and what speed?
> While the Tesla card has been out for quite a while, the card was used for a different purpose. I can only see the performance improving more as drivers mature. To fully utilize all of those shader cores. I mean the Titan has 75% more shader cores than the GTX 680.


None except in Crysis 3 and FC 3 where the 7970's simply got overpowered by max settings at 1440p in those games. The rest of the games I tested were very smooth with both CF and SLI...


----------



## nferguzl

What's a good memory stability tester for the titan? Is evga oc scanner fine? The one with furry evga stress test with artifact count.


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Is it difficult to remove the screws like before? I heard EVGA was using some locktight crap before which made it a struggle to remove them. How are the Titan screws? I just ordered a couple backplates.


Above all, having the proper tool for the job goes a long ways here. I recommend the ifixit toolkit for working on this stuff. http://www.ifixit.com/Tools/Pro-Tech-Toolkit/IF145-072-1 Especially if you're mounting water blocks and cutting and placing thermal pads on memory chips and VRM components the forceps and plastic grabbers are invaluable.


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nferguzl*
> 
> What's a good memory stability tester for the titan? Is evga oc scanner fine? The one with furry evga stress test with artifact count.


They work but I'm not sure if they catch everything.
I was "OC SCANNER stable" and had no problem playing most games until Tomb Raider. That one definitely catches marginal clocks.


----------



## nferguzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> They work but I'm not sure if they catch everything.
> I was "OC SCANNER stable" and had no problem playing most games until Tomb Raider. That one definitely catches marginal clocks.


But is there a tester specifically for testing ram?


----------



## Hawk777th

I just ordered from EVGA. Said they would call or email for verification? How long does that take?


----------



## fommof

I dont't get it...

Downloaded my SC's bios using GPU-Z. Edited only the maximum TPD value to 300W (120%), left the Min and Default as they were (150W/250W. Flashed it, went well. Restarted, re-installed drivers and Afterburner just in case.

Set the Power target to 120%, temp to 90C.

I was getting throttle at AvPDX11, Sleeping Dogs and Sniper Elite V2, i have saved the graphs so i can compare any time.

Run the same apps, nothing seems to have changed (also have saved the new graphs so i can compare).

The temperature is miles away from the 90C target, max recorder tdp during the tests is below 115%.

Any ideas?

PS: All these tests are at 1100Mhz max boost 1.15V (default). Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Crysis2, Bioshock infinite, Tomb Raider etc did not throttle even with the stock bios at this freq/voltage.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You have to start out with some derivative of Naennon's original BIOS as he did something to it that eliminated the throttling that can't be done simply with KBT....


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nferguzl*
> 
> But is there a tester specifically for testing ram?


Not that I'm aware of.
Typically signs of ram running past its capability will show flashing textures, artifacts, etc. For GPU "display not responding" is most common. However a GPU o/c too far can do the former as well. I don't believe there are more specific applications available to end users like Prime95, LinX, etc.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You have to start out with some derivative of Naennon's original BIOS as he did something to it that eliminated the throttling that can't be done simply with KBT....


Oh man...thanks for the reply.

Is there any link for this so i can downloaded and take a look?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Oh man...thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is there any link for this so i can downloaded and take a look?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


TPU has the nvidia ref bios you should get that


----------



## ximatekorange

Ok about time i joined this club my previous setup was a quad 670 see here http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-storm-stryker-club/6670, upgraded to sli titans and performance is on par about 3 seconds slower in heaven benchmark. Also see my ASIC quality on one of my cards (actually a Gainward one which is surprising!) The Asus one is pants 67.3% ASIC quality







which over clocks badly as well the 83% card reaches 1202 mhz easily (170+on the core) the other can only make it to 120+ on the core (1137mhz). That said the upgrade over 670's was worth it! planning on getting a third soon! watch this space!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> TPU has the nvidia ref bios you should get that


People have reported throttling when editing the Nvidia bios as well. The only one that I know of that guarantees no throttling is the Naennon one. Just search through this thread, there are tons of them based off of it...


----------



## fommof

Ok, found a couple of Naennon's bios. Is it ok to edit them with KBT 1.25?

I would prefer to keep the original clocks on my SC so that's what i would edit in Naennon's bios...

(already took a quick look)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

As far as I know yes but I've never personally edited one before...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ok, found a couple of Naennon's bios. Is it ok to edit them with KBT 1.25?
> 
> I would prefer to keep the original clocks on my SC so that's what i would edit in Naennon's bios...
> 
> (already took a quick look)


use this bios instead http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12252 (rename .zip to .rom)


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> use this bios instead http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12252 (rename .zip to .rom)


Thanks for the link but i am need first infos about this bios before i flash it.

What's so special in this specific bios?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> use this bios instead http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12252 (rename .zip to .rom)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link but i am need first infos about this bios before i flash it.
> 
> What's so special in this specific bios?
Click to expand...

search this thread for RR09SS..

basically no throttle at load yet dynamic voltage and down clocking at idle like the stock bios


----------



## fommof

Thanks dealio, i'll take a look at it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Apparently the Naennon bios was originally tweaked by some guru who removed the throttling by an unknown process (I think it was witchcraft). I don't know how they did it but its the only one that guarantees no throttling...


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> use this bios instead http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12252 (rename .zip to .rom)


My system doesn't like this. It keeps crashing Valley and Heaven even when I benchmark the core to 1150mhz. What gives?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Your card isn't stable at those clocks.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Your card isn't stable at those clocks.


But only with that bios is it not stable, using other bioses it works fine at those clocks, so I don't get it.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> use this bios instead http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12252 (rename .zip to .rom)
> 
> 
> 
> My system doesn't like this. It keeps crashing Valley and Heaven even when I benchmark the core to 1150mhz. What gives?
Click to expand...

did you run with +37 mV?


----------



## marc0053

Canadians interested in evga hydrocopper titan, newegg.ca has them in stock now:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130913
May not last very long tho


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Canadians interested in evga hydrocopper titan, newegg.ca has them in stock now:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130913
> May not last very long tho


Didn't last long at all.

Titans may not be limited release, but limited availability for sure...


----------



## The-Real-Link

So far finally got this thing installed and wow, she's beautiful. Not sure if I'll go modded BIOS since I've never done that before but I don't know if I'm pushing it hard enough to have throttling yet. Will probably still OC a little.















Still running tests and benchmarks at stock so will update in a day or two with my comparative but entirely unofficial results


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> My system doesn't like this. It keeps crashing Valley and Heaven even when I benchmark the core to 1150mhz. What gives?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> But only with that bios is it not stable, using other bioses it works fine at those clocks, so I don't get it.


There is no such thing as "my system does not like a particular BIOS". We're talking about one fixed reference design TITAN here.
In terms of "stability", all BIOS are the same unless you push your core offset and/or core voltage too high.
Now, if your card is not stable at 1150 with that BIOS, it's not going to be stable with other BIOS either. (You might think it's stable, but it's not. Soon or later you'll see a failure).
Try Far Cry 3, for example. Far Cry 3 is the BEST game to test overclock stability. It's the fastest way, too. Far Cry 3 is the ultimate GPU oc test, IMO.

I can loop 3DMark, Heaven and Valley all day at 1202 no problem. But fail in Far Cry 3. And I thought I was stable in Far Cry 3 at 1189. Passed about 2 hours of Far Cry 3 game play non-stop. Few days later, failed. Dialed one bin down to 1176. I've been stable in Far Cry 3 ever since (it's been over a week now).
It takes time. Just because you passed 1~2 hours of Far Cry 3 and/or other games., it does not necessarily guarantee stable overclock. It take at least a few days of verification, IMO. You might pass several hours of Far Cry 3 today but fail tomorrow.
And from my experience Far Cry 3 is the fastest and the most difficult game to stabilize GPU oc. If it's Far Cry 3 stable, it's stable in every other game.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> *snip* (If it's Far Cry 3 stable, it's stable in every other game.


Does FC3 have a benchmark that's standalone? Closest thing I could throw at my card are the 3DMark tools, Crysis 2, BF3, Metro 2033, etc.


----------



## skyn3t

witch titan to get ?

EVGA

GTX TiTan Hydro
clock
928 to 980
$1169.00

GTX TiTan SC sig
876 to 928
$1069.99

GTX TiTan SC
876 to 928
$1069.99

GTX TiTan
837 to 876
$999.99

maybe i get be lucky with the cheap one and clock it higher? i do need a lot input on this big buy.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't have tri-monitor resolution results but here's a couple of preliminary graphs at 1440p:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be releasing final graphs and frame time conclusions soon in my 7970 vs Titan comparison linked in my sig...


I dont think u are actually using the right method to capture the frametime and frame rating...... should take a look at pcper at how to measure it. Most obvious thing is it will take about 25gb of raw video to capture 60 sec of a game while ur graph seems to show a much much longer time eclipsed.

Isnt what u have just a FRAPS framerate log?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> witch titan to get ?
> 
> EVGA
> 
> GTX TiTan Hydro
> clock
> 928 to 980
> $1169.00
> 
> GTX TiTan SC sig
> 876 to 928
> $1069.99
> 
> GTX TiTan SC
> 876 to 928
> $1019.99
> 
> *GTX TiTan
> 837 to 876
> $999.99*
> 
> maybe i get be lucky with the cheap one and clock it higher? i do need a lot input on this big buy.


Get the regular version as the others are the same, just OC'd... Fixed the price of the SC version as it's only $1,019.99 most places in the US


----------



## Kiracubed

Arg! Last night, EVGA had the Titan SC at "Limit 1 per household", but I was able to take it to checkout, but then thought against it. Now, when I said I'll bite, I transferred money in, and then it says "Limit 1 GTX Titan per household", and EVERY SKU in stock (all in stock at EVGA, minus Hydrocopper non-signature) won't even let me take it to checkout screen before error saying I already purchased limit. Yeah, if I bought last night, the call verification might have cancelled, but maybe they would have honored it anyways.

I have alerts on at nowinstock.net for Titan of all SKUs for Newegg, Amazon and TigerDirect. Last night, my TItan got the highest ever at 80 C, but my temp target is that, so despite me being paranoid abotu temps, even in SLI, it won't ever go over that with GPU Boost 2.0, am I right in assuming so? It will lower clocks or voltage if I game for so long that temps get that hot, but will never get hotter?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Arg! Last night, EVGA had the Titan SC at "Limit 1 per household", but I was able to take it to checkout, but then thought against it. Now, when I said I'll bite, I transferred money in, and then it says "Limit 1 GTX Titan per household", and EVERY SKU in stock (all in stock at EVGA, minus Hydrocopper non-signature) won't even let me take it to checkout screen before error saying I already purchased limit. Yeah, if I bought last night, the call verification might have cancelled, but maybe they would have honored it anyways.
> 
> I have alerts on at nowinstock.net for Titan of all SKUs for Newegg, Amazon and TigerDirect. Last night, my TItan got the highest ever at 80 C, but my temp target is that, so despite me being paranoid abotu temps, even in SLI, it won't ever go over that with GPU Boost 2.0, am I right in assuming so? It will lower clocks or voltage if I game for so long that temps get that hot, but will never get hotter?


Yes usually for most people it even starts throttling before the temp target you set. There are so many factors involved with the new gpu boost 2.0 and the throttling. But ya you will never exceed the temp target unless you do something crazy or mod your card.

I was running one card on water and one on air and when I installed the card on air I had my EVGA precision set to 0% fan curve so for a few benchmarks the fan was not running.

The card got up to 90c and throttled so hard that the temp didn't go any higher. Either that or it stopped recording after 90c because it did seem wierd that it stopped right at 90c without the fan running. I didn't do any damage though as far as I can tell so far.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Arg! Last night, EVGA had the Titan SC at "Limit 1 per household", but I was able to take it to checkout, but then thought against it. Now, when I said I'll bite, I transferred money in, and then it says "Limit 1 GTX Titan per household", and EVERY SKU in stock (all in stock at EVGA, minus Hydrocopper non-signature) won't even let me take it to checkout screen before error saying I already purchased limit. Yeah, if I bought last night, the call verification might have cancelled, but maybe they would have honored it anyways.
> 
> I have alerts on at nowinstock.net for Titan of all SKUs for Newegg, Amazon and TigerDirect. Last night, my TItan got the highest ever at 80 C, but my temp target is that, so despite me being paranoid abotu temps, even in SLI, it won't ever go over that with GPU Boost 2.0, am I right in assuming so? It will lower clocks or voltage if I game for so long that temps get that hot, but will never get hotter?


Stick with it. They come back in stock fairly regularly...


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Stick with it. They come back in stock fairly regularly...


Every 60 seconds it updates with an alarm set to go off. First one to get the Titan SC in, I'm in. I hope for Amazon, though, as I have Prime and $4 one day shipping.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, Amazon is the best! Had to get mine from Newegg but that was fine because I have Shoprunner!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Every 60 seconds it updates with an alarm set to go off. First one to get the Titan SC in, I'm in. I hope for Amazon, though, as *I have Prime and $4 one day shipping.*


Know that feel. It ruins you for like, literally every other website shipping option.

I got my asus titan from Amazon for $999.00 (.99 off!) and it has a 79.5% ASIC. One day shipping wasnt available though.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> And from my experience Far Cry 3 is the fastest and the most difficult game to stabilize GPU oc. If it's Far Cry 3 stable, it's stable in every other game.


Yeah, thats what I found with Titan too. FC3 made my card crash at clocks that were stable in Valley.

With GTX 680 and 670 Valley and Heaven do seem pretty reliable. On Titan, not so much.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I agree that gaming is the best stability test. I still just don't see the need for stability testing GPU's, especially Titan. I only overclock them for benches because stock is more than fast enough for everything I play...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I agree that gaming is the best stability test. I still just don't see the need for stability testing GPU's, especially Titan. I only overclock them for benches because stock is more than fast enough for everything I play...


Same here, I leave mine at stock for gaming. I prefer it to be nice and quiet, no need for the extra heat if its already over 60fps anyways.


----------



## kuruptx

Hey guys is the AX Corsair 860 w Power supply enough to handle to Titans, not overclocked.?


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Hey guys is the AX Corsair 860 w Power supply enough to handle to Titans, not overclocked.?


Cutting it fine but I think for two titans it should suffice. Theres always the ax1200 option..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep. I ran two 580 Lightnings off my old AX850 just fine and they suck more juice than two Titans do...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuruptx*
> 
> Hey guys is the AX Corsair 860 w Power supply enough to handle to Titans, not overclocked.?


Two Titans don't even pull 700 watts from the wall OC'd pretty high... More than enough...


----------



## MKHunt

See people say that, but I got three fps more in Valley when I switched PSUs. Same clocks, same ambients, same background processes, extra three fps. Maybe my AX850 wasn't quite in the best of health? Though before that all it had been driving was an overvolted and overclocked 590.


----------



## frankietown

i have a question guys, just got my titan..

when i have it stock, it boosts up to 970mhz or so.

but when i up it by +25mV, it goes up to 998mhz and then when i do the +38mV, it goes to 1006mhz.

why is that?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> See people say that, but I got three fps more in Valley when I switched PSUs. Same clocks, same ambients, same background processes, extra three fps. Maybe my AX850 wasn't quite in the best of health? Though before that all it had been driving was an overvolted and overclocked 590.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Ah, I didn't see the bar above its head before. I should have given it an HP potion before benching.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It's pretty much down to luck in getting a great card, getting a superclocked doesn't guarantee a better overclock, but doesn't make your chances worse either.
> I've personally had bad luck with the few superclocked cards I've gotten over the last couple years so I stopped spending the extra money on them.


Same here...

Had SC 480s, they clocked like ass. 880max in SLI, no matter the volts, cooling was always under 40c.

Vanilla 580s, 1ghz on first card, 975 on 2nd, 970 in SLI.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Ah, I didn't see the bar above its head before. I should have given it an HP potion before benching.


I couldn't help it, that was the first thing that came into my mind. Its possible a weak PSU was causing the machine to be unstable though.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> i have a question guys, just got my titan..
> 
> when i have it stock, it boosts up to 970mhz or so.
> 
> but when i up it by +25mV, it goes up to 998mhz and then when i do the +38mV, it goes to 1006mhz.
> 
> why is that?


Boost 2.0. You have the TDP and temp over head to boost more. Once you have something more demanding on it, it will lower the boost bins by a few.


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What CPU are you using and what speed?


i7 3820 @ 4.8 Ghz


----------



## frankietown

i was so underwhelmed with how the titan performed stock.

then i tried OC'ing it wouldnt go past 1110mhz.. then i realized it wouldnt go past it casue it was pulling 107% power... and the limit is 106!

so i think it can still OC pretty good









but man oh man so far the SMOOTHNESS of games is just wow. people were not kidding. any tips on OCing? which bios is good now? is there any regular evga gtx titan sc bios that we can use?

once i get close-ish to the raw power of my old 7950 cf setup but with the amazing smoothness of this titan... man oh man i will be a happy camper.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got my GTX TITAN water cooled today, the temps are great!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6432020


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got my GTX TITAN water cooled today, the temps are great!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6432020


omg those are amazing temps... nice clocks too! whats ur tdp if i may ask, and which bios are you using?


----------



## Kiracubed

Amazon has the EVGA Titan SC Signature in stock.... sort of. In stock on April 27th, but able to place orders now. I did!

Just asking so I'm sure: The EVGA SC and EVGA SC Signature are literally the exact same card, just the signature comes with all the physical "swag" like a T-shirt and all, right?

EDIT: And JUST AS FAST as it went up, it's now NOT taking orders!

I HIGHLY advise people who will be by computer use nowinstock.net and use the Titan tracker with Alarm on through browser. Literally let me knwo the SECOND it went online ,and I got my order in!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got my GTX TITAN water cooled today, the temps are great!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6432020


Ah here we go....... Out the gate it's already









*POOR CARD*


----------



## Jonik

My EK-FC Titan - Acetal+Nickel vs EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Amazon has the EVGA Titan SC Signature in stock.... sort of. In stock on April 27th, but able to place orders now. I did!
> 
> Just asking so I'm sure: The EVGA SC and EVGA SC Signature are literally the exact same card, just the signature comes with all the physical "swag" like a T-shirt and all, right?
> 
> EDIT: And JUST AS FAST as it went up, it's now NOT taking orders!
> 
> I HIGHLY advise people who will be by computer use nowinstock.net and use the Titan tracker with Alarm on through browser. Literally let me knwo the SECOND it went online ,and I got my order in!


yep, sc doesn't have the swag the signature does. that's it.


----------



## skyn3t

Dang nice block i may switch the water block brand from koolance that have been doing so well in all my build to XSPC Razor GTX Titan full coverage waterblock.

look this beauty it goes head to toe's









XSPC Razor GTX Titan full coverage waterblock


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Dang nice block i may switch the water block brand from koolance that have been doing so well in all my build to XSPC Razor GTX Titan full coverage waterblock.
> 
> look this beauty it goes head to toe's




I have one on mine, run it at +175 +450.

Can bench at +700 but no good for games.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on mine, run it at +175 +450.
> 
> Can bench at +700 but no good for games.


how it performance on higher clock and idle temp







?


----------



## khemist

Meant +400 - 26 idle, off to play some games now so will report back at load temps.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still like mine:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still like mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i do like yours but i do prefer full cover over any other blocks. koolance and heat killer is one of the beauty blocks around







. I won kollance blocks since they release 570's and they are great in every aspect very well made and solid.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The Aquacomputer Titan block is my absolute favorite but I like matched blocks and all my other ones are EK...


----------



## khemist

This is after 45 mins gaming on hitman 2500x1600 max settings +175 +350.



Max temp 42.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> This is after 45 mins gaming on hitman 2500x1600 max settings +175 +350.
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp 42.


Hitman is up there with Crysis 3 far as how demanding a game can be. You got a great card. 1215 all the way through.


----------



## Jonik




----------



## cowie

Looks great bro


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> This is after 45 mins gaming on hitman 2500x1600 max settings +175 +350.
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp 42.


Thank you again.
That's great peformace for sure this will be my next block but one think I may change for sure is the blue led. I do love red all around


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got my GTX TITAN water cooled today, the temps are great!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6432020


Mr. TooShort,
Impressive as always, you do have skills. any hardmods or just a bios change, would you consider sharing that bios?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you again.
> That's great peformace for sure this will be my next block but one think I may change for sure is the blue led. I do love red all around


Yeah, i put in White because Blue is done to death.


----------



## Nemessss

According to 3dcenter, a gtx titan II will be released in later 2013/2014:



http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/wie-eine-geforce-gtx-titan-ii-aussehen-koennte

what do you think about this news guys?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm sure that they're binning fully functional GK110 dies.


----------



## NABBO

just speculation.
uninteresting to those who already own a Titan: the improvement would be 7,5% shader + overclock frequencies


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> According to 3dcenter, a gtx titan II will be released in later 2013/2014:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/wie-eine-geforce-gtx-titan-ii-aussehen-koennte
> 
> what do you think about this news guys?


Not much, except to wait or not to wait.


----------



## djben

I don't care what the benchmarks say, here are the facts:

Even at max load and overclocked, the reference GTX Titan is several times quieter than the reference 7970.

Practically freaking silent in comparison to the 7970 leaf blower noise.

BF3 with maxed out settings (including 4xMSAA/HBAO) in 5760x1080 is smooth as butter.

It took months for 7970 drivers to stabilize, and even then the "reported" FPS was literally twice as high as the real FPS experience.

Calling this "microstutter" is a gross understatement!

It's more like 60-fps-really-feels-like-25 fps-stutter.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> omg those are amazing temps... nice clocks too! whats ur tdp if i may ask, and which bios are you using?


Thanks,







I'm not sure what you mean about TDP. Power limit is at 130% and TDP in gpuz goes up to 132%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Ah here we go....... Out the gate it's already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *POOR CARD*


LoL, awesome card no doubt!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Mr. TooShort,
> Impressive as always, you do have skills. any hardmods or just a bios change, would you consider sharing that bios?


Thanks!







No hardmods, just the Naennon bio with higher power limit edit through KGB.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Agreed. If you're wondering how quiet the Titan is (for people waiting or looking at details in this thread without owning one yet), it's slightly quieter than a 680.

I don't have roaring fans in my system (mostly 2K RPM YLs) and H80 push/pulls but I don't even hear my Titan until 70% fan. Even then it's a faint whisper lightly above my system. At 75% it's like a strong breeze but even at 85% it's not too much louder.

A rough "by the ear" comparison to a 5970 in the other room is that the *5970 is already about as loud as the Titan's 85% at a scant 40% fan speed*. At 50% it's certainly more audiable. At 60%+ it would become pretty loud in a bedroom or such. At 80%+, I jokingly say I would keep those cards in other rooms since they are too loud for me to sleep near. Meanwhile, I could again, run Titan at 85% all day, and probably not care.

The acoustics are amazing







.


----------



## NABBO

85% for me is unbearable.
while up to 70% is OK


----------



## The-Real-Link

Yeah I'll only put it past 70% for benching but agreed. Just saying that quiet and loud can be relative.


----------



## Stateless

Anyone else having problems with Precision X not keeping the voltage at the max? For some reason, recently, when running Precision X it goes back to the default voltage. Once I set it to the +38 it sticks while running, but once I reboot the system, it goes back to default. My overclock on the memory and core stick, but the voltage seems to not want to save. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

AFAIK overvoltage has always had to be reset after a reboot...


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> AFAIK overvoltage has always had to be reset after a reboot...[/quote
> 
> Ditto. same behavior in afterburner since the 200 series drivers days


----------



## ohsirlelyoujest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean about TDP. Power limit is at 130% and TDP in gpuz goes up to 132%.
> LoL, awesome card no doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hardmods, just the Naennon bio with higher power limit edit through KGB.


Yeah cool story bro
everybody with that bios and water goes 1290

Nice clocks and score thuo


----------



## Jonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> Looks great bro


Thank you, cowie!
And in my system


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/wie-eine-geforce-gtx-titan-ii-aussehen-koennte
> 
> what do you think about this news guys?


Good news really. If they are releasing that about the time of the 700 series I'd say it's going to be more powerful which mean my Titan with a healthy over clock is gonna be as good as it get for a while. Damn should be too, what with the big money we are all dropping on these cards.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Thank you, cowie!
> And in my system


I wish I have more money. I'll be waiting for TITAN II.


----------



## dealio

what screws need to come off to remove the cooler?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what screws need to come off to remove the cooler?


All the screws on the top of the card (pcb) and the two Phillips on the I/O bracket


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what screws need to come off to remove the cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> All the screws on the top of the card (pcb) and the two Phillips on the I/O bracket
Click to expand...

thanks.

good thing i couldnt find my torx bits


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> good thing i couldnt find my torx bits


ive never seen that torque screw before. it was funny trying to explain to hardware store what screwdriver i needed cause i needed to attach my backplate.. "its the one that looks like a star"


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Good news really. If they are releasing that about the time of the 700 series I'd say it's going to be more powerful which mean my Titan with a healthy over clock is gonna be as good as it get for a while. Damn should be too, what with the big money we are all dropping on these cards.


german forum wildcatting on Titan LE and Titan with 15 SMX
nothing special - just some silly talk

thats how both cards look like in their opinion


----------



## 5150 Joker

Titan II LOL! That's just speculation, I doubt we'll see it. The next architecture will take over in 2014.


----------



## TheGovernment

The titans look soooo much better with backplates on!!! A nice big window and an ugly backside are not something I like to stare at lol. I just ordered 2 for my SC's.


----------



## khemist

Decided i'm selling my XSPC block and waiting for the Aquacomputer copper/plexi to hit the uk... can't be doing with not seeing the liquid in the block.









Will be getting the active backplate whenever that is released also.


----------



## flexus

I can see this is much about throttling. Do you mean when not he k-boost is enabled or not? On my Asus card it could not see any trotteling when this was enabled.
However I tried the 121gb115 bios.
Use the settings:
115% Power
196 core offset
350 memory offset
Running stable at 1202 mhz no throttling only when k-boost is disabled. In game stable on Crysis 3 on this setting, in Far Cry 3 I had to go down to 1163 mhz to get it stable. On stock bios I could run max 1110 mhz in Far Cry 3. So I guess the added voltage did the job.


----------



## khemist

Sweet, i will try a modded bios at some point just for benching.


----------



## thestache

Can add me to the club.





This thing is a total beast.

I'm pushing 60FPS in Battlefield 3 (Ultra with FXAA) at 3856x1920P surround (3x Portrait 1200P) only at 1032mhz and it does it with 75-80% usage with no drops (my 4GB GTX 680 SLI was not this fast, always around 90% usage and couldn't hold the 60FPS sometimes) and doesn't go over 65deg. Cooler isn't exactly silent but it is very quiet and efficient. Much like my GTX 690, very nice. Naturally boosts to 1032mhz but have flashed the BIOS so it's time to get it running stable at 1200mhz. What temps do people usually idle at? I'm sitting at 30deg.

The community has got this card totally wrong. A single GPU that can run my surround set-up just as good if not better than my 4GB GTX 680s or GTX 690 is worth $999 if you ask me. I'll be buying another for sure.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Can add me to the club.
> 
> The community has got this card totally wrong. A single GPU that can run my surround set-up just as good if not better than my 4GB GTX 680s or GTX 690 is worth $999 if you ask me. I'll be buying another for sure.


it's more like, the reaction would have been different if the Titan's stock clocks was 980mhz base instead of 837. There, it reaches GTX 690 performance and the price tag a little bit more justified.. but still a high price.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Thank you, cowie!
> And in my system


Nice setup, got any more pics?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it's more like, the reaction would have been different if the Titan's stock clocks was 980mhz base instead of 837. There, it reaches GTX 690 performance and the price tag a little bit more justified.. but still a high price.


Yeah I agree.

It is very expensive and they are hard to find but seems to be worth it with the way they overclock. I was very sceptical about it being as quick as GTX 680 SLI but impressed so far for sure.


----------



## khemist

Just ran this bench.

4287

Stock Titan 1005/3004 [email protected]

5290

OC Titan 1293/3801 [email protected]

Stock bios.

I should have ran both at same cpu speed but wasnt thinking but it makes little to no difference at all.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Congratulations on getting your Titan finally thestache. I'm sure it was worth the wait!

This card is a beast!


----------



## lowfat

Threw an old Swiftech MCW60 on my Titan. Still tops out @ 1150MHz. Full loading @ 35C.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Threw an old Swiftech MCW60 on my Titan. Still tops out @ 1150MHz. Full loading @ 35C.


Did you do the bios update for more voltage and power limit?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Did you do the bios update for more voltage and power limit?


I've tried a few different bioses. One w/ the power limit increased to ~140% and the rr09ss.rom that was posted a few pages back. Both topped out the same.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I've tried a few different bioses. One w/ the power limit increased to ~140% and the rr09ss.rom that was posted a few pages back. Both topped out the same.


How well does your memory overclock? My core is good, but my memory is for crap.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> How well does your memory overclock? My core is good, but my memory is for crap.


I have yet to try to overclock it at all. I'll likely wait until I have a full cover block.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Congratulations on getting your Titan finally thestache. I'm sure it was worth the wait!
> 
> This card is a beast!


Thanks bro.

Stable at 1228mhz and under 70deg. Got to be happy to with that. Now just need to get my loop back and running so I can use the water block. Wasn't sure if I would like the regular EK block instead of the XXL but I am quite a fan.

No idea what BIOS I'm using might go find another and edit it myself but it has a 200% power limit. Haven't seen usage over 115% so I'm just leaving it at that and bumping it down to a cool 1200mhz even. No need to go crazy with this thing, it's quick enough.


----------



## khemist

Mine is great, the only reason i will try a different bios is for benching, i guess i got lucky this time.


----------



## dealio

I managed to get 10C lower temps with a few things. http://www.overclock.net/t/1378641/titan-tim-upgrade


----------



## lowfat

When I installed the MCW60 I didn't even clean off the stock TIM or the TIM off the waterblock from a previous install.









Is anyone here folding w/ their Titan? I seem to be able to run significantly higher clocks for folding than gaming. Card is doing pretty much twice what I was getting w/ two GTX680s.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> I managed to get 10C lower temps with a few things. http://www.overclock.net/t/1378641/titan-tim-upgrade


Nice. High flow bracket would have a lot to do with it I think, should be about 3-4 deg difference yeah?


----------



## wermad

How's the scaling for three in surround 1080/1200? Read a few reviews and two seems to be the sweet spot. Not planning on 1440/1600 surround any time soon.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How's the scaling for three in surround 1080/1200? Read a few reviews and two seems to be the sweet spot. Not planning on *1440/1600 surround* any time soon.


I seem to be heading that way.


----------



## djriful

You guys are soon going to destroy my wallet.


----------



## fommof

Ok, guys sorry for busting your cojones but still trying to figure out some things about how to mod the bios just to get rid of the throttling while maintain the rest of my SC behavior (downclocking when in 2d, NOT FIXED voltage while boosting but depending on the voltage offset i select, default SC freqs etc.)

Now, i get it, you can't just edit the original bios using KBT, change the power limits, save and get on with it, tried it, failed, i back to the original bios. So i thought i could edit either the *RR09SS.rom* (thanks dealio) or the *121nv150.rom* (thanks Naennon), fix the frequency clocks to be the same as in my original SC bios etc etc.

Changing Base/Boost clock and Boost limit is pretty straight forward and the Boost table auto corrects itself once you set this values.

The only question is what to do with the *Voltage pattern*.

So this is the *original SC* bios:


And this is the *RR09SS.rom*:


This is the *121nv150.rom*:


I see that the Voltage Pattern settings on the original SC and RR09SS are identical. My SC's default boost clock is 1.15V at 1058Mhz (max boost without touching anything else) and if i add +38mV it tops at 1.2V. Does RR09SS behaves the same or it forces the voltage to a fixed boost value? So if i just flash it, will my SC continue to get the initial 1.15V at max boost (0mV)?

In 121nv150 i see fixed values so i guess that no matter what the voltage at max boost value (no matter what this is) will be 1.212V, right?

Because if that's the case then the best bios to mod to my needs is the RR09SS.rom.

Or i guess i could edit 121nv150.rom and use 1.15V instead of the 1.212V and if or when i want i could add voltage using the offset slider, is this correct?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: i noticed a strange thing about the RR09SS.rom:



The min mV value is set at 160W instead of the usual 150W, anyone knows why?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Can add me to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is a total beast.
> 
> I'm pushing 60FPS in Battlefield 3 (Ultra with FXAA) at 3856x1920P surround (3x Portrait 1200P) only at 1032mhz and it does it with 75-80% usage with no drops (my 4GB GTX 680 SLI was not this fast, always around 90% usage and couldn't hold the 60FPS sometimes) and doesn't go over 65deg. Cooler isn't exactly silent but it is very quiet and efficient. Much like my GTX 690, very nice. Naturally boosts to 1032mhz but have flashed the BIOS so it's time to get it running stable at 1200mhz. What temps do people usually idle at? I'm sitting at 30deg.
> 
> The community has got this card totally wrong. A single GPU that can run my surround set-up just as good if not better than my 4GB GTX 680s or GTX 690 is worth $999 if you ask me. I'll be buying another for sure.


Please update when you have tried BF3 on 1200mhz. I had to go down to 1176 mhz on BF3, on 1202 mhz it crashes. My temp does not go any higher than 70 C on air. BF3 don`t go higher than 99 % power usage for me and sometimes as lov as 55 %. Maybe a dumb question but is that consider as the term throttling? :/ Other games is uning like 110 - 114


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ok, guys sorry for busting your cojones but still trying to figure out some things about how to mod the bios just to get rid of the throttling while maintain the rest of my SC behavior (downclocking when in 2d, NOT FIXED voltage while boosting but depending on the voltage offset i select, default SC freqs etc.)
> 
> Now, i get it, you can't just edit the original bios using KBT, change the power limits, save and get on with it, tried it, failed, i back to the original bios. So i thought i could edit either the *RR09SS.rom* (thanks dealio) or the *121nv150.rom* (thanks Naennon), fix the frequency clocks to be the same as in my original SC bios etc etc.
> 
> Changing Base/Boost clock and Boost limit is pretty straight forward and the Boost table auto corrects itself once you set this values.
> 
> The only question is what to do with the *Voltage pattern*.
> 
> So this is the *original SC* bios:
> 
> 
> And this is the *RR09SS.rom*:
> 
> 
> This is the *121nv150.rom*:
> 
> 
> I see that the Voltage Pattern settings on the original SC and RR09SS are identical. My SC's default boost clock is 1.15V at 1058Mhz (max boost without touching anything else) and if i add +38mV it tops at 1.2V. Does RR09SS behaves the same or it forces the voltage to a fixed boost value? So if i just flash it, will my SC continue to get the initial 1.15V at max boost (0mV)?
> 
> In 121nv150 i see fixed values so i guess that no matter what the voltage at max boost value (no matter what this is) will be 1.212V, right?
> 
> Because if that's the case then the best bios to mod to my needs is the RR09SS.rom.
> 
> Or i guess i could edit 121nv150.rom and use 1.15V instead of the 1.212V and if or when i want i could add voltage using the offset slider, is this correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: i noticed a strange thing about the RR09SS.rom:
> 
> 
> 
> The min mV value is set at 160W instead of the usual 150W, anyone knows why?


The voltage will be at 1.212V all the time. But I have to set +38mV on the higher clock or it would not be stable. I wonder why since the voltage is fixed and always 1.212V nevertheless.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> The voltage will be at 1.212V all the time. But I have to set +38mV on the higher clock or it would not be stable. I wonder why since the voltage is fixed and always 1.212V nevertheless.


I suppose you are talking about the 121nv150.rom, which makes a sense.

What about the RR09SS.rom though? Can't see any fixed voltage values anywhere...


----------



## carlhil2

I need some help. My power blew the other day, i was sleep at the time, my pc was streaming music. after waking and realizing what had happened, i restarted my pc but it wouldn't power on, i tested my psu and it powered on while running some fans. My mobo, meanwhile, has the power/reset buttons on mobo are blinking, is it a fried mobo?


----------



## flexus

Have you tried to reset the bios?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I suppose you are talking about the 121nv150.rom, which makes a sense.
> 
> What about the RR09SS.rom though? Can't see any fixed voltage values anywhere...


Seems like it is not. But what is the reason to use that instead of the 121nv150 bios?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Have you tried to reset the bios?


i did the clear RTC RAM also, still blinking,......

L


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Looks like I am behind the curve haha

went to the store to buy a new P/S because I bought a 660ti from best buy, WELL i found a place (not too close) called micro city, never even heard of them BOY am i glad. when there to to get the powersupply, well it was to small so I went back on the 21st of april (yesterday haha) ended up with the titan, 32GB ram, a new mobo (sabertooth 990fx/GEN3.0 R2.0) a SSD (240GB) corsair AX1200i and the AMD FX-8350 and a corsair H60 (and a new case of course) so basically All i wanted was a decent computer, ended up buying my dream system HA.

I am thinking of either getting another titan. idk should I?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> i did the clear RTC RAM also, still blinking,......
> 
> L


That sucks, you do not have a error indicator on the mobo that displays error codes? Or I guess it would not show anyway? It could be many things, like CPU, RAM and mobo. So I think you have to use the elimination method


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> i did the clear RTC RAM also, still blinking,......
> 
> L


Maybe you have read this but it is a someone with the same behaviour and it was his mobo. Since your PSU turns on and the fans spins it may not be the issue.
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/309907-30-power-p8z68-gen3-system-turn


----------



## whyscotty

Finally got my 3 under water

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/imgp1437.JPG/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/imgp1434c.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Finally got my 3 under water
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/imgp1437.JPG/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/imgp1434c.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


uh, nice what is the score with that beast? Have some in game result too?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Seems like it is not. But what is the reason to use that instead of the 121nv150 bios?


Like i have already written *i am only interested in making my SC not throttling* but *i want the rest of my card's behavior to remain the same (clocks, voltages, ability to raise myself the voltage whenever i like and so forth)*.

In able to do this i have to edit an already modded bios *that actually doesn't throttle* (these are just 2 of a few i guess). By just editing my SC's bios using KBT, changing TDP values (actually only the max), saving and flashing it doesn't do anything different. Tried it already.

So here i am, searching for an already modded bios with high max TDP limiter that actually works (doesn't throttle) but still behaves (except from the throttling of course) like a stock bios. I'll just edit it and make all the other parameters same as my SC. That's it. That's what i need.

I just want the card i bought to stop bloody throttling and still maintain the rest of the behavior (already mentioned above)...

Thanks.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Please update when you have tried BF3 on 1200mhz. I had to go down to 1176 mhz on BF3, on 1202 mhz it crashes. My temp does not go any higher than 70 C on air. BF3 don`t go higher than 99 % power usage for me and sometimes as lov as 55 %. Maybe a dumb question but is that consider as the term throttling? :/ Other games is uning like 110 - 114


Mine also doesn't go above 68deg on air with 80% fan speed. Pretty impressed with that! I'm getting the same, must be the throttling issue people have. Going to change BIOS and hope it fixes it. One second everything is perfect and then power usage drops and frame rate drops.

Which is weird because a few hours ago I was playing at 1200mhz+ and had no issues but now can't go 30seconds without it happening at lower clock speeds or even default.

http://1pcent.com/?p=277

Going to use Naennon's original BIOS and go from there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/imgp1437.JPG/


Is that a drain port under the GPU connectors?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Like i have already written *i am only interested in making my SC not throttling* but *i want the rest of my card's behavior to remain THE SAME (clocks, voltages, ability to raise myself the voltage whenever i like and so forth)*.
> 
> In able to do this i have to edit an already modded bios *that actually doesn't throttle* (these are just 2 of a few i guess). By just editing my SC's bios using KBT, changing TDP values (actually only the max), saving and flashing it doesn't do anything different. Tried it already.
> 
> So here i am, searching for an already modded bios with high max TDP limiter that actually works (doesn't throttle) but still behaves (except from the throttling of course) like a stock bios. I'll just edit it and make all the other parameters same as my SC. That's it. That's what i need.
> 
> I just want the card i bought to stop bloody throttling and still maintain the rest of the behavior (already mentioned above)...
> 
> Thanks.


That was the original problem. Everyone could edit their BIOSs but naennon went a bit further and manually edited things the BIOS Tweaker couldn't change. That's why his is so special.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That was the original problem. Everyone could edit their BIOSs but naennon went a bit further and manually edited things the BIOS Tweaker couldn't change. That's why his is so special.


Ok then, is there a version of this bios that doesn't throttle while it leaves the rest of the stock bios behavior untouched? Because personally that's all i need.

I am not interested in OCing the card to the moon (i am very glad for the people that do this though), just want my SC to stop throttle. Not extra voltage (other than the 1.2V which i am getting when i set the volts to +38mV), not modified boost freqs and tables no nothing.

Just a "stock" SC bios without the bloody throttle.

If i have to modify an already existing bios to make the rest of the parameters same as my SC's using KBT, it's fine by me, i'll do it. But first i have to be sure about in which bios i can count on.









Thanks guys...


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Is that a drain port under the GPU connectors?


Indeed it is


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Mine also doesn't go above 68deg on air with 80% fan speed. Pretty impressed with that! I'm getting the same, must be the throttling issue people have. Going to change BIOS and hope it fixes it. One second everything is perfect and then power usage drops and frame rate drops.
> 
> Which is weird because a few hours ago I was playing at 1200mhz+ and had no issues but now can't go 30seconds without it happening at lower clock speeds or even default.
> 
> http://1pcent.com/?p=277
> 
> Going to use Naennon's original BIOS and go from there.
> Is that a drain port under the GPU connectors?


I`m using Naennon bios that supposed to fix the throttling


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ok then, is there a version of this bios that doesn't throttle while it leaves the rest of the stock bios behavior untouched? Because personally that's all i need.
> 
> I am not interested in OCing the card to the moon (i am very glad for the people that do this though), just want my SC to stop throttle. Not extra voltage (other than the 1.2V which i am getting when i set the volts to +38mV), not modified boost freqs and tables no nothing.
> 
> Just a "stock" SC bios without the bloody throttle.
> 
> If i have to modify an already existing bios to make the rest of the parameters same as my SC's using KBT, it's fine by me, i'll do it. But first i have to be sure about in which bios i can count on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys...


Pretty sure the original naennon BOIS won't change the default behaviour of your card.

Here it is, also lists the changes he made to it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3670#post_19490729

I just flashed to it then but upped the power limit a bit just for the hell of it and my card until I started overclocking was boosting by default to 993mhz and performing beautifully. I've overclocked it now to 1176mhz with no throttling and things are looking good. Going to try Valley benchmark now to be sure.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Indeed it is


Love it. Very nice touch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I`m using Naennon bios that supposed to fix the throttling


Which one?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Pretty sure the original naennon BOIS won't change the default behaviour of your card.
> 
> Here it is, also lists the changes he made to it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3670#post_19490729
> 
> I just flashed to it then but upped the power limit a bit just for the hell of it and my card until I started overclocking was boosting by default to 993mhz and performing beautifully. I've overclocked it now to 1176mhz with no throttling and things are looking good. Going to try Valley benchmark now to be sure.


Thanks for the link, but the voltage pattern settings seem identical with to 121nv150.rom :


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Thanks for the link, but the voltage pattern settings seem identical with to 121nv150.rom :


121nv150.rom is the 145% power version (not the original 115%) but yes, exactly the same except for increased power limit.


----------



## dealio

when i tried naennons bios it did change the default behavior. voltage would stay at 1.2V while idling if a web broswer was left open. it would not idle properly . that is why i recommend RR09SS


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 121nv150.rom is the 145% power version (not the original 115%) but yes, exactly the same except for increased power limit.


Then i guess that's not for me either since it seems that it has a fixed voltage too (unless it doesn't matter what the actual settings are being shown in this particular tab).


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> when i tried naennons bios it did change the default behavior. voltage would stay at 1.2V while idling if a web broswer was left open. it would not idle properly . that is why i recommend RR09SS


Have already sent you a PM for extra infos about this specific bios brother...









If this one doesn't lock the full load voltage under a certain fixed value (other than a value that the card itself would normally "choose") then that's the one to edit and get on with it...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Then i guess that's not for me either since it seems that it has a fixed voltage too (unless it doesn't matter what the actual settings are being shown in this particular tab).


My desktop clocks and voltages don't seem to be fixed at all... So I don't know. In benchmarks and games I'm at 1.212v and on the desktop I'm at 0.8750v.



Either way, Valley is smooth and not throttling and neither is battlefield so far.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Love it. Very nice touch.
> Which one?


121gb115


----------



## Kielon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> when i tried naennons bios it did change the default behavior. voltage would stay at 1.2V while idling if a web broswer was left open. it would not idle properly . that is why i recommend RR09SS


Disabling gpu acceleration in a browser fixes the issue. For chrome u can use this tutorial: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/271264-chrome-gpu-hardware-acceleration-turn-off.html


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> My desktop clocks and voltages don't seem to be fixed at all... So I don't know. In benchmarks and games I'm at 1.212v and on the desktop I'm at 0.8750v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, Valley is smooth and not throttling and neither is battlefield so far.


Nice one, but again having fixed boost Voltage, especially this high, is not my thing...i want to have the option to change it via the voltage offset slider .

I wonder if i could just mod it to do 1.15V instead of 1.2xxV and just use the voltage offset slider to add as many of the +38 available mV i need (whenever i need them) . Which reminds me does the offset voltage has any effect at this bios?


----------



## Phishy714

What also helps is to change your Nvidia settings to Adaptive performance, instead of Max performance.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Love it. Very nice touch.
> Which one?


It seems like it is only BF3 that the power usage is all over the place and GPU usage only hits 92%. No problem in other games.
which bios did you use now since you don`t have issue in BF3 anymore? And do you get max GPU usage in BF3?


----------



## Bajawah

Titan Ultra

http://gamingio.com/2013/04/nvidia-readying-a-certain-geforce-gtx-titan-ultra-supposedly-packing-a-fully-unlocked-gk110-core/

Don't know what to think.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Titan Ultra
> 
> http://gamingio.com/2013/04/nvidia-readying-a-certain-geforce-gtx-titan-ultra-supposedly-packing-a-fully-unlocked-gk110-core/
> 
> Don't know what to think.


There isn't an offical Tesla product with 2,880 cores yet, and it's often stated before that for a huge die, they turned off one SMX in order to improve yields, which is understandable given how hard it is to get a perfect GK110 die in the first place.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Titan Ultra
> 
> http://gamingio.com/2013/04/nvidia-readying-a-certain-geforce-gtx-titan-ultra-supposedly-packing-a-fully-unlocked-gk110-core/
> 
> Don't know what to think.


I highly doubt it. Titan and K20X GPUs already have all 2688 cores unlocked. I'm not sure this 2880 cores silicon even exist and if it does the quantities will probably so small that it would make more sense for NVidia to sell them in Tesla cards at few thousands bucks a piece rather than make a consumer $1000 GPU and being forced to reduce the price of the current Titan, especially when they already have the performance crown.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I highly doubt it. Titan and K20X GPUs already have all 2688 cores unlocked. I'm not sure this 2880 cores silicon even exist and if it does the quantities will probably so small that it would make more sense for NVidia to sell them in Tesla cards at few thousands bucks a piece rather than make a consumer GPU when they already have the performance crown.


On paper they exist but Nvidia have yield issue hence why Titan and K20X have 14 out of 15 SMXs

Edit: phone thinks Nvidia have problems with fields...

Edit 2: I really should have read the second to last post, ChronoBodi covered it


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I need some help. My power blew the other day, i was sleep at the time, my pc was streaming music. after waking and realizing what had happened, i restarted my pc but it wouldn't power on, i tested my psu and it powered on while running some fans. My mobo, meanwhile, has the power/reset buttons on mobo are blinking, is it a fried mobo?


Doesn't sound good. Did you have your PC plugged into a surge protector?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> AFAIK overvoltage has always had to be reset after a reboot...


That is odd. I never had to re-apply the voltage until recently. Everytime on boot up it would apply the voltage automatically, but for some reason now it does not. In addition, I tried out Afterburner and it is auto applying the voltage even after boot-up.


----------



## djriful

*I hate you all! Made me murdered my wallet or bank. No foods for 2 weeks.*

$1,049.99 + Free shipping + Free Metro Light.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *I hate you all!*
> 
> $1,049.99 + Free shipping + Free Metro Light.


Now you'll be where I am, have a nice Titan, & be looking at all the sli titan setups... Is one enough?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Now you'll be where I am, have a nice Titan, & be looking at all the sli titan setups... Is one enough?


Stahp! D:


----------



## Juggalo23451

I have two titans right now. I get between 30 (lowest)-60fps in crysis 3. I will download the evga sli patch to see if that helps.
I have three monitors and the resolution is 6144x1152


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> It seems like it is only BF3 that the power usage is all over the place and GPU usage only hits 92%. No problem in other games.
> which bios did you use now since you don`t have issue in BF3 anymore? And do you get max GPU usage in BF3?


My power usage is all over the place in Valley, Company of Heroes 2, ARMA 3 and Battlefield 3, more so in the games. Which are all I've tested so far.

I don't get max GPU usage in Battlefield because I'm running Vsync. Can't run my surround set-up without it. But it's behaviour is similar to my GTX 680 SLI. In everything else though I'm getting max GPU usage if I'm under 60FPS and if ARMA 3 isn't crapping it self as it does (but its an alpha so whatever).

And until just then hadn't seen any dips in power and usage.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Does anyone here have a card that doesn't do 1.2v with raising the voltage in precision x? One of my cards maxes out at 1.162v while the other one does 1.2v properly. When I use a modded bios I can force the other card to do 1.2v but its annoying that it can't do it on stock.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Are you sure you are raising voltage on the second card? In Precision you have to manually select each card to adjust its voltage.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Are you sure you are raising voltage on the second card? In Precision you have to manually select each card to adjust its voltage.


Yup I'm sure and it doesn't do it. Linked or unlinked makes no difference either.

Edit: I used nvidia inspector and can set 1.2v on both cards. Seems to be an issue with Precision X in my case, not sure why.


----------



## xorbe

I call shens on the Titan Ultra specs. Not gonna hit 3400/6800 on 6GB of memory.


----------



## d33r

whats a good thermal paste to replace my Titans stock paste with? I think im going to open it up to see if the pads are placed right too. I think i still have some arctic silver 5 and also another thermal paste syringe that has an Asus brand sticker on the side. Should i buy something different?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Now you'll be where I am, have a nice Titan, & be looking at all the sli titan setups... Is one enough?


Lol, i have two incoming....thinking of selling most of my (overkill) build to get a 3rd







. But is it worth it????? The HardOcp review has me thinking about this again


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, welcome to the multi-Titan club Werm!


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Now you'll be where I am, have a nice Titan, & be looking at all the sli titan setups... Is one enough?


Ordered my 2nd Titan through Newegg at 5pm. Got the signature because it was in stock, when I cancelled my previous order from Amazon because it was expected to ship in two weeks. Get a text later that the SC regular edition was in stock and ready to ship, but Newegg already charged me, so I'll just wait. Pretty excited to run Crysis 3 and Metro Last Light with it! I hope Metro Last Light really stresses them, as on a 1440p monitor at all max, I get ~42-45 FPS on average with a single Titan... and that game came out in what? 2009, 2010?

With Crysis 3 completely maxed (8x MSAA, 16x anisotropic and Very High at 1440p) I get 23-27ish FPS on a single TItan. Started playing more of that, so figured with the Nvidia promo of Metro, no better time to buy than now.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Ordered my 2nd Titan through Newegg at 5pm. Got the signature because it was in stock, when I cancelled my previous order from Amazon because it was expected to ship in two weeks. Get a text later that the SC regular edition was in stock and ready to ship, but Newegg already charged me, so I'll just wait. Pretty excited to run Crysis 3 and Metro Last Light with it! I hope Metro Last Light really stresses them, as on a 1440p monitor at all max, I get ~42-45 FPS on average with a single Titan... and that game came out in what? 2009, 2010?
> 
> *With Crysis 3 completely maxed (8x MSAA, 16x anisotropic and Very High at 1440p) I get 23-27ish FPS on a single TItan*. Started playing more of that, so figured with the Nvidia promo of Metro, no better time to buy than now.


Order one more Titan. Crysis 3 needs 3-Way SLI Titans to max out at 1440p/1600p.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> whats a good thermal paste to replace my Titans stock paste with? I think im going to open it up to see if the pads are placed right too. I think i still have some arctic silver 5 and also another thermal paste syringe that has an Asus brand sticker on the side. Should i buy something different?


I couldn't find anything else myself when re-applying mine (Artic Silver 5) and mines perfectly fine. I also used the credit card spread method, worked out well.

Mine runs 67-68deg with naennons 145% BIOS.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Order one more Titan. Crysis 3 needs 3-Way SLI Titans to max out at 1440p/1600p.


3 Titans for one (crappy) game? Yep makes perfect sense.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> 3 Titans for one (crappy) game? Yep makes perfect sense.


Makes no sense. You can't even tell the difference between x2 MSAA and x8 MSAA in game.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Makes no sense. You can't even tell the difference between x2 MSAA and x8 MSAA in game.


Psst..its called sarcasm.


----------



## Hawk777th

I ordered mine from EVGA. I didnt see anything about the free Metro Game. Hope it still comes with them.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I ordered mine from EVGA. I didnt see anything about the free Metro Game. Hope it still comes with them.


They're supposed to mail you the card with it or at least the serial number. If you don't see it on your packing list or e-mail, then contact them. I received two cards with my NewEgg Titan orders.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks Joker! Will find out. The cards are literally 5 Mi from my house and UPS says I have to wait two more days and said I cant pick them up where they are lol. So lame.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Psst..its called sarcasm.


Was agreeing with you bro.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> My power usage is all over the place in Valley, Company of Heroes 2, ARMA 3 and Battlefield 3, more so in the games. Which are all I've tested so far.
> 
> I don't get max GPU usage in Battlefield because I'm running Vsync. Can't run my surround set-up without it. But it's behaviour is similar to my GTX 680 SLI. In everything else though I'm getting max GPU usage if I'm under 60FPS and if ARMA 3 isn't crapping it self as it does (but its an alpha so whatever).
> 
> And until just then hadn't seen any dips in power and usage.


I can see that Nvidia is aware of BF3 issues ( Nvidia forum) when some get stuttering with Titans. And they say it will be fixed in the next driver release.
Also others report that BF3 is broken in the newest driver on other cards so it may be a driver issue on that game.
Some have also reported issues in bioshock infinite with those drivers (314.22) but I get max out of that game and not frame drops that is reported. Other games I have tried like Crysis 3, Far Cary 3, Just cause 2, Dishonored is pretty steady on power usage and just a bit varies from 106 to 110 or something and what I would say awsome perfromance in game. Crysis Warhead with everything max on enthusiastic mode out is hitting 122 FPS all the time like it is cap on that rate. So for me going from Radeon 6950 CF this is wild, hehe. And what I like with the Titan and a single card is the low frame latency i believe it is the card with the lowest lacency as I can see in tests. 690 is one of the worst. With my 6950 CF setup I got good FPS but felt like half the FPS and I think it is cause of the frame latency. So with the Titan it is a new world for me with super smooth game play and does not get dizzy cause of the latency lag that was really annoying, hehe.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I can see that Nvidia is aware of BF3 issues ( Nvidia forum) when some get stuttering with Titans. And they say it will be fixed in the next driver release.
> Also others report that BF3 is broken in the newest driver on other cards so it may be a driver issue on that game.
> Some have also reported issues in bioshock infinite with those drivers (314.22) but I get max out of that game and not frame drops that is reported. Other games I have tried like Crysis 3, Far Cary 3, Just cause 2, Dishonored is pretty steady on power usage and just a bit varies from 106 to 110 or something and what I would say awsome perfromance in game. Crysis Warhead with everything max on enthusiastic mode out is hitting 122 FPS all the time like it is cap on that rate. So for me going from Radeon 6950 CF this is wild, hehe. And what I like with the Titan and a single card is the low frame latency i believe it is the card with the lowest lacency as I can see in tests. 690 is one of the worst. With my 6950 CF setup I got good FPS but felt like half the FPS and I think it is cause of the frame latency. So with the Titan it is a new world for me with super smooth game play and does not get dizzy cause of the latency lag that was really annoying, hehe.


I reverted to Titan release driver (314.09) and changed power from adaptive to max performance, that got rid of BF3 stuttering. usage finally stays at 97-98%. .22 driver set was all over the place for usage no matter what I did. just my case. haven't read anyone else having same problem.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> I reverted to Titan release driver (314.09) and changed power from adaptive to max performance, that got rid of BF3 stuttering. usage finally stays at 97-98%. .22 driver set was all over the place for usage no matter what I did. just my case. haven't read anyone else having same problem.


Try the new beta 320.00 drivers released today and see how they run:

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us&ClickID=dorwkzkztmkbbnmwcm0bx0rzrxcnhc0skymy


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Try the new beta 320.00 drivers released today and see how they run:
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us&ClickID=dorwkzkztmkbbnmwcm0bx0rzrxcnhc0skymy


thanks! i'll try these tonight.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I can see that Nvidia is aware of BF3 issues ( Nvidia forum) when some get stuttering with Titans. And they say it will be fixed in the next driver release.
> Also others report that BF3 is broken in the newest driver on other cards so it may be a driver issue on that game.
> Some have also reported issues in bioshock infinite with those drivers (314.22) but I get max out of that game and not frame drops that is reported. Other games I have tried like Crysis 3, Far Cary 3, Just cause 2, Dishonored is pretty steady on power usage and just a bit varies from 106 to 110 or something and what I would say awsome perfromance in game. Crysis Warhead with everything max on enthusiastic mode out is hitting 122 FPS all the time like it is cap on that rate. So for me going from Radeon 6950 CF this is wild, hehe. And what I like with the Titan and a single card is the low frame latency i believe it is the card with the lowest lacency as I can see in tests. 690 is one of the worst. With my 6950 CF setup I got good FPS but felt like half the FPS and I think it is cause of the frame latency. So with the Titan it is a new world for me with super smooth game play and does not get dizzy cause of the latency lag that was really annoying, hehe.


Thanks mate.

I've been fiddling around all day and everything will be stable (except usage and power) but the frame time inconsistency is always there, sometimes minor but sometimes quite ridiculous. So I'm glad it's the driver/game combination. Guess I have to find a driver that isn't botched. Maybe 320.00 is the answer.

(edit)

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/320.00/320.00-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf

Doesn't seem to have anything to do with battlefield 3 in there. Must have to wait for a WHQL or the next beta after. Might just try it anyways.


----------



## thestache

Nope didn't fix anything.

Framerate is still steady but for some reason frame times aren't at all. Seems a bit better feel wise than before but trying not to have placebo syndrome because in game performance graph certainly seems worse (for that map) and the screenshot backs it up.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> I've been fiddling around all day and everything will be stable (except usage and power) but the frame time inconsistency is always there, sometimes minor but sometimes quite ridiculous. So I'm glad it's the driver/game combination. Guess I have to find a driver that isn't botched. Maybe 320.00 is the answer.
> 
> (edit)
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/320.00/320.00-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf
> 
> Doesn't seem to have anything to do with battlefield 3 in there. Must have to wait for a WHQL or the next beta after. Might just try it anyways.


Nice have to try them. Quotes from another forum:
"These Beta Drivers gave my Titan better scores in both 3DmarkVantage and 3Dmark2013 Firestrike Xtreme. Even though no improvements were specifically mentioned for the GTXTitan in the changelog, benchmark tests are speaking for themselves. Driver is a nice improvement "

"Tomb raider @ ultra 314.22> min:64 max:102 average:87 320.00> min:72 max:108.8 average: 87.9
Unigine valley total points was 2214 but now it's: 2259"

So maybe there is a chance, hehe.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Order one more Titan. Crysis 3 needs 3-Way SLI Titans to max out at 1440p/1600p.


Uh, no it doesn't. Two are fine:


----------



## PatrickCrowely

I know most of you guys have seen this, but I'm posting anyway...

Source



Thread


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I know most of you guys have seen this, but I'm posting anyway...
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> Thread


I don't think anyone here is surprised that Nvidia's 780 would perform lower than a Titan..


----------



## wuannai

No Titan Ultra info...hmmm


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I don't think anyone here is surprised that Nvidia's 780 would perform lower than a Titan..


That's not what it was posted for....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> No Titan Ultra info...hmmm


Exactly, It doesn't look like it will be an Ultra.....


----------



## flexus

uh, after I installed 320.00 driver my core clock is 1202 mhz always. I have to downclock it to get to lower settings.
Before this I had to use 196 in offset to get to that. What to do?


----------



## flexus

ok, I had to check and uncheck the voltage control and everything back to normal hehe


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> I call shens on the Titan Ultra specs. Not gonna hit 3400/6800 on 6GB of memory.


Why not? Titan memory overclocks pretty well, problem is it eats into the power limit so most are leaving it lower to get better core clocks which counts for more in most scenarios.
More memory amount increases latency, but doesn't necessarily limit the clocks. A smaller bump from standard Titan 1502Mhz to 1600Mhz or so (3200/6400) might be more likely though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, i have two incoming....thinking of selling most of my (overkill) build to get a 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But is it worth it????? The HardOcp review has me thinking about this again


Always a tough call, I was holding out on a second Titan hoping that Nvidia would slack on the green light bunk & allow a non-reference PCB so I could get that. But not looking likely, so thinking about doing terrible things to my current Titan with the soldering iron & may have to look at a second in case anything goes wrong.








Or maybe get a second now & overkill-mod the lesser card...
Shifting hope to non-reference PCBs for gtx 780 mini titans.


----------



## DonPablo83

I'd like to hear more about nvidias plans for Volta. might have a better chance maxing games like crisis 3 @7680x1600. But by then I anticipate that people will be using 4k res screens (surround gaming).  I need a time machine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, it doesn't look like my Titans will last nearly as long as I had hoped. The minute a GK110 780 Lightning drops I'm all over them...


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't look like my Titans will last nearly as long as I had hoped. The minute a GK110 780 Lightning drops I'm all over them...


i think your Titans will still be better than the 780 lightnings..i dont think they will let these new 7xx lineup out perform their flagship titan.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Uh, no it doesn't. Two are fine:


Thanks! I just ordered another TItan because of this, and knowing I'll get about 60 FPS average is great.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't look like my Titans will last nearly as long as I had hoped. The minute a GK110 780 Lightning drops I'm all over them...


you want to replace it for a GK110 still + castrated?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want Lightnings and considering Titan must remain reference, I could deal with a small performance loss to get them. If they sell for $600 and I can still get more than $800 for my Titans I'd almost be able to get three of them...


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya Majin was the guy who caused me to get mine. Cause he showed that they still scale ok @ 1080p res.









When was Titan released btw?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nope didn't fix anything.
> 
> Framerate is still steady but for some reason frame times aren't at all. Seems a bit better feel wise than before but trying not to have placebo syndrome because in game performance graph certainly seems worse (for that map) and the screenshot backs it up.


No changes in BF3 for me but those other games I mention it is like +7 FPS E.G. Tomb Raider Max 122, AVG: 97.8 on 314.22 AVG was 91.
Unigine Heaven:
314.22: 3499
320.00:3539
Power usage was the most of the time on 110 and peaked to 114


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> No Titan Ultra info...hmmm


Because the Titan Ultra is not a thing. This is why I was getting all butthurt in the other thread, people only read about 5% of the article, then speak about things like they are gospel.

There is no such thing as a Titan "Ultra" nor has there been any official announcement whatsoever. The only place this exists is in speculation of what might be possible.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Because the Titan Ultra is not a thing. This is why I was getting all butthurt in the other thread, people only read about 5% of the article, then speak about things like they are gospel.
> 
> There is no such thing as a Titan "Ultra" nor has there been any official announcement whatsoever. The only place this exists is in speculation of what might be possible.


totally agree


----------



## jacknhut

Does anyone enable PCI-E 3.0 Patch on their Rampage IV Extreme and I7 3820? I have a weird "Clock Watchdog Timeout" BSOD on win 8 every once in a while and it said that the processor is at fault everytime I enable PCI-E 3.0 patch. I tested it stock clock of the CPU and same BSOD occurred. Reverted it back to PCI-E 2.0 and everything is fine. Does anyone have this problem on their Titan?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Do you have the latest bios?


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> No changes in BF3 for me but those other games I mention it is like +7 FPS E.G. Tomb Raider Max 122, AVG: 97.8 on 314.22 AVG was 91.
> Unigine Heaven:
> 314.22: 3499
> 320.00:3539
> Power usage was the most of the time on 110 and peaked to 114


5 minutes of BF3 with the beta drivers caused my pc to lock up. not sure if it's driver or my oc. my oc is all day stable on previous driver... interesting.


----------



## Hawk777th

Should I get 3d Mark vantage or 11 for my rig? I never thought of it as a way to measure gains with ocs and or drivers.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Should I get 3d Mark vantage or 11 for my rig? I never thought of it as a way to measure gains with ocs and or drivers.


They're worth it to me, 3Dmark11 is pretty good at catching bad GPU OC's. I got all of them except fire strike now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Vantage and 3dmark11 are both essential programs in my opinion.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Does anyone enable PCI-E 3.0 Patch on their Rampage IV Extreme and I7 3820? I have a weird "Clock Watchdog Timeout" BSOD on win 8 every once in a while and it said that the processor is at fault everytime I enable PCI-E 3.0 patch. I tested it stock clock of the CPU and same BSOD occurred. Reverted it back to PCI-E 2.0 and everything is fine. Does anyone have this problem on their Titan?


I have the latest bios on mine 3602. I am having no problems using the 3.0 patch.


----------



## wadec22

BF3 locked up on me again using betas, this time using default bios. going back to launch drivers...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Order one more Titan. Crysis 3 needs 3-Way SLI Titans to max out at 1440p/1600p.


Mmmhhh? I can play Crysis 3 fine with GTX680 SLI, Also tested with single GTX680. Is not that bad and I am maxed out.

Maybe my CPU helped a lot?


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Uh, no it doesn't. Two are fine:


The graph is flat out misleading. You make it sound like your graph entirely represents Titan 2-way SLI experience in Crysis 3. Far from it. There are lots and lots of places where frame rates dips down to 40s and even 30s with two Titans. Do some googling, and see some of Titan benchmakrs for Crysis 3.
And if you call average 55 fps "fine" which is below 60 fps for a first person shooter. Fine.
But from my experience, two Titans are simply not enough to provide smooth experience in Crysis 3 at 1440p/1600p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Mmmhhh? I can play Crysis 3 fine with GTX680 SLI, Also tested with single GTX680. Is not that bad and I am maxed out.
> 
> Maybe my CPU helped a lot?


At 1440p/1600p resolutions CPU has negligible impact because with the game like Crysis 3, it becomes very GPU bound due to fillrate hit.
And if you say frame rate is "fine" with two 680s, I have nothing more to say. $900 invested in graphic cards and playing the game in console frame rate. Wow...


----------



## 5150 Joker

Anyone playing the new Tomb Raider game with all settings maxed out? When I do, my GPU 1 temp skyrockets, I set tmax to 90C just to see if it would get there and it got to 89C! I even repasted so I don't think that's the issue. Just curious if any of you are seeing the same thing.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Anyone playing the new Tomb Raider game with all settings maxed out? When I do, my GPU 1 temp skyrockets, I set tmax to 90C just to see if it would get there and it got to 89C! I even repasted so I don't think that's the issue. Just curious if any of you are seeing the same thing.


89C seems awfully hot. You must saw your Titan aggressively downclocking with those temps.
Are you running a single, two, three or four Titans ? Overclocked? If so, core clock and core voltage?

I run my Titans at 1150MHz at stock voltage (1.150V) and the highest temp I saw was around 75C. (Tomb Raider @2560x1600 fully maxed with 4xSSAA). Looked amazing.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> 89C seems awfully hot. You must saw your Titan aggressively downclocking with those temps.
> Are you running a single, two, three or four Titans ? Overclocked? If so, core clock and core voltage?
> 
> I run my Titans at 1150MHz at stock voltage (1.150V) and the highest temp I saw was around 75C. (Tomb Raider @2560x1600 fully maxed with 4xSSAA). Looked amazing.


It does down clock and I can't figure out why it runs so hot. I guess I can try repasting again but I get a feeling something else might be the culprit (maybe the vapor chamber is defective). Cards are at stock voltage with +50/+200.


----------



## Kipsta77

how do you guys think the Titan will stack up against the soon to be released 780 5GB?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> It does down clock and I can't figure out why it runs so hot. I guess I can try repasting again but I get a feeling something else might be the culprit (maybe the vapor chamber is defective). Cards are at stock voltage with +50/+200.


Very much doubt the cooler is defective.
It's either, your room temp is really high, your case airflow is horrible or your re-tim went bad. Did you re-tim your Titan because of the high temp?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> how do you guys think the Titan will stack up against the soon to be released 780 5GB?


Juke like GTX 580 stacked up against GTX 570.


----------



## TheGovernment

Anyone have any ideas why my second titan on RIVE board doesn't light up once it boots into windows? I see some guy on ther evga forums having the same issue on the same board. I'm not running the led controller and when i install it, it still doesn't light up. It seems to be working fine and will light up at post and after windows shuts down. lol I'm stumped.


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Juke like GTX 580 stacked up against GTX 570.


With the Titan being faster ofcoarse.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Very much doubt the cooler is defective.
> It's either, your room temp is really high, your case airflow is horrible or your re-tim went bad. Did you re-tim your Titan because of the high temp?


Well case airflow is the standard setup that comes with the C70 Vengeance. I changed the TIM because it was already getting too hot before and it didn't make much of a difference with MX-4.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> The graph is flat out misleading. You make it sound like your graph entirely represents Titan 2-way SLI experience in Crysis 3. Far from it. There are lots and lots of places where frame rates dips down to 40s and even 30s with two Titans. Do some googling, and see some of Titan benchmakrs for Crysis 3.
> And if you call average 55 fps "fine" which is below 60 fps for a first person shooter. Fine.
> But from my experience, two Titans are simply not enough to provide smooth experience in Crysis 3 at 1440p/1600p.
> At 1440p/1600p resolutions CPU has negligible impact because with the game like Crysis 3, it becomes very GPU bound due to fillrate hit.
> And if you say frame rate is "fine" with two 680s, I have nothing more to say. $900 invested in graphic cards and playing the game in console frame rate. Wow...


To each his own. 55 FPS is more than satisfactory for me but if its not for you then yes, you will need three Titans. The majority of people I think you will find would say 55 FPS is enough. This is also at 8xMSAA which is in no way necessary at 1440p btw....


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> To each his own. 55 FPS is more than satisfactory for me but if its not for you then yes, you will need three Titans. The majority of people I think you will find would say 55 FPS is enough. This is also at 8xMSAA which is in no way necessary at 1440p btw....


It's also Crysis 3.... which is really just a tool to measure how well your hardware can cope with a poorly made game.


----------



## frankietown

nvm my throttle issues i guess are part of the titan... bah!

it seems i can only run 1110 stable


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> It's also Crysis 3.... which is really just a tool to measure how well your hardware can cope with a poorly made game.


Watch it now! I love all the Crysis games and Crytek is the bomb!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Watch it now! I love all the Crysis games and Crytek is the bomb!


Not saying it isn't fun (I MAY have it installed......) but we can't deny that it doesn't run that well. Cry 2 ran incredibly well at launch for a Crytek title, and it looked supafine for being a DX9 title. Certainly looked better than vanilla Skyrim.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not running well is debatable. I think its just in another league in terms of demanding graphics and that typical systems have trouble with it maxed out. You want to talk about a sloppily coded game that is flat out broken sometimes let me show you FC3....


----------



## MKHunt

I've seen screens of FC3 where blood spattering looks like it's laced with EL wire and heard reports of atrocious performance from both red and green teams. My basis for judging Cry3's performance to fidelity ratio is from seeing that tomb raider runs a solid 30fps more with all settings maxed.

Single Titan, PCIE 3,0 x8 core 1202MHz at 1080p. 314.22 drivers. Some performance gain is expected in the TR department since that is with the week 1 patch. Settings maxed in all titles, HBAO forced in NVCpl for Bioshock.


----------



## thestache

A Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon screenshot for ya'll.

Doing some benchmarking at the moment with the GTX Titan while I write a review for it and it's a pretty demanding game. Graphics don't look as good as Farcry 3 which are to be expected but the engine still seems to be just as demanding.


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> To each his own. 55 FPS is more than satisfactory for me but if its not for you then yes, you will need three Titans. The majority of people I think you will find would say 55 FPS is enough. This is also at 8xMSAA which is in no way necessary at 1440p btw....


Well at 2560 x 1600 my SLi is not playing smoothly at max settings, so a third is called for.
How well does the third card scale?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Sorry if this has been discussed, but what exactly are the consequences of going above 300w TDP on Titan? if I were to mod my vbios to allow for higher TDP, say something like 310-315, and my temps stay under 85C, what could I potentially be harming?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed, but what exactly are the consequences of going above 300w TDP on Titan? if I were to mod my vbios to allow for higher TDP, say something like 310-315, and my temps stay under 85C, what could I potentially be harming?


Been said you can't go above 300w without a hardmod. You can edit your bios all you want for higher board power, but 300w is all she wrote. If you did the hardmod, then beware of the weak vrms on the Titan.


----------



## Swolern

Im getting occasional game or OS freezes with the new 320.00 drivers. Anyone else?


----------



## wermad

Lol, ppl complaining of running on a single screen, try running three







(go ahead and push1600 Surround or w/ 5x1 1600 Eyefinity







).


----------



## ttnuagmada

Another question; 1215mhz is the highest I can go and still finish a Heaven run, but I can do this at 1.87v. Yet I can't go so much as 5mhz higher even at 1.212v. Is this typical, or am I overlooking something?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im getting occasional game or OS freezes with the new 320.00 drivers. Anyone else?


Yes but I'm only playing Farcry 3 Blood Dragon at the moment so can't say if it's the game or the driver. With that being said it's horribly unstable. Had to re-start 6-7 times in total now and even reduce my overclock and game settings because it's just a bit out of hand.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Been said you can't go above 300w without a hardmod. You can edit your bios all you want for higher board power, but 300w is all she wrote. If you did the hardmod, then beware of the weak vrms on the Titan.


How sure is everyone about this? I was trying to finish a Heaven run @ 1215/[email protected] earlier. When my TDP max was set to 300w, I eventually hit it, and the card throttled to about half speed. So I modded to 280w as 100%, to get higher temps, and then set the max to 325 (116%). I was able to finish the Heaven run this time, and GPU-Z and Precision both had me maxing out at 110%, which is about 308w. It only reached that point once, but It hit 109% several times prior to that. Even if it was rounding up, that's still about 304w. I don't know how to push it higher than that, my card isn't stable with higher settings.


----------



## jacknhut

I got the 2105 bios. Just updated to the latest now, no BSOD so far. Will report back if I see it.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> nvm my throttle issues i guess are part of the titan... bah!
> 
> it seems i can only run 1110 stable


I only get throttle after driver recovery after a to high OC and game crash and have to apply clock speeds again.
I then have to enable overvolting and disable it again and it would not throttle again. Not sure what you mean how your throttle is or by what means


----------



## Clockster

Guys, whats a fair price for a 3 week old Asus Gtx Titan?
I am gonna be selling mine in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Guys, whats a fair price for a 3 week old Asus Gtx Titan?
> I am gonna be selling mine in the next 3 weeks.


you can sell it to me for $700. it sounds reasonably fair to me.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> you can sell it to me for $700. it sounds reasonably fair to me.


lol I was thinking more like $900.
Also I would prefer to sell it to a local seller, I don't like shipping parts. Way to many risks.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Guys, whats a fair price for a 3 week old Asus Gtx Titan?
> I am gonna be selling mine in the next 3 weeks.


If it overclocks very well, then I don't see why you cannot sell it for a price a bit closer to what you originally paid for. Yes, the card is a beast, there will always be some people will want good OC'ers


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> If it overclocks very well, then I don't see why you cannot sell it for a price a bit closer to what you originally paid for. Yes, the card is a beast, there will always be some people will want good OC'ers


Never overclocked, barely used xD
Played Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider on it. Roughly 5 hours on C3 and maybe 8 hours on Tomb Raider.

I have 4 MSI Lightning Boost Edition cards which I use as my main cards in my 2 machines.


----------



## beatfried

Hi Guys

Just a little question from a possible future Titan owner









Is it possible to bring my three BenQ XL2411t (120 / 144hz) to work in Surround with a single Titan? Just asking 'cause with my acutal card, a HD Radeon 5970 it isn't possible without an active Displayport Adapter (Costs here around 200$).

Thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohsirlelyoujest*
> 
> Yeah cool story bro
> everybody with that bios and water goes 1290
> 
> Nice clocks and score thuo


Thanks cowie, but honestly, no hardmods at all. Just a good bios a great core card. Memory stinks *thuo*.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a little question from a possible future Titan owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to bring my three BenQ XL2411t (120 / 144hz) to work in Surround with a single Titan? Just asking 'cause with my acutal card, a HD Radeon 5970 it isn't possible without an active Displayport Adapter (Costs here around 200$).
> 
> Thanks!


Pretty sure you would still need an adapter to run 3x Screens on the titan if none of your monitors support HDMI. There are 2xDVI, 1xHDMI and 1xDP.

Hopefully you have a Monitor with HDMI,but those adapters are much cheaper too if you don't.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a little question from a possible future Titan owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to bring my three BenQ XL2411t (120 / 144hz) to work in Surround with a single Titan? Just asking 'cause with my acutal card, a HD Radeon 5970 it isn't possible without an active Displayport Adapter (Costs here around 200$).
> 
> Thanks!


yeah you will be fine. i done it with my GTX 680 whilst i was waiting on the 2nd 680 to arrive. I was even running in 3d surround on the 680. you will have no problems just a matter of how high the frame rate will be


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Another question; 1215mhz is the highest I can go and still finish a Heaven run, but I can do this at 1.87v. Yet I can't go so much as 5mhz higher even at 1.212v. Is this typical, or am I overlooking something?


Consider yourself lucky. One of my cards will crash at anything over 1163MHz...


----------



## hatlesschimp

*3d Mark 11 Extreme tests.*
3770k @ 4.8ghz
Asus Maximus v Extreme
2x EVGA GTX Titans

314.22 + precision (power +115% , gpu +239, mem +46) = x10536
314.22 + no precision = x8548
320.00 + no precision = x8365
320.00 + precision (power +115% , gpu +200, mem +150) = x10289
320.00 + precision (power +115% , gpu +230, mem +160) = x10635

im getting 1228mhz at the moment.


----------



## MKHunt

Your OCs and mine are quite similar. With nanneons 145% bios I get core + 215 memory +180. I wish my memory OCed a bit better though.


----------



## hatlesschimp

just got a x10665

115%
gpu +235
mem +328


----------



## MKHunt

Was that previously unstable for you on 314.22?


----------



## hatlesschimp

yep best i could do was 150 odd on the 314.22. right now im testing +408mhz on the mem.


----------



## djriful

This arrived at my door under 24 hours from the time of order... that was a fast free shipping.

*update: this card is heavy xD... but the build quality I am speechless.


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I only get throttle after driver recovery after a to high OC and game crash and have to apply clock speeds again.
> I then have to enable overvolting and disable it again and it would not throttle again. Not sure what you mean how your throttle is or by what means


ahh here was my original post:

stock voltage, stock bios. (i have tested and confirmed i get massive graphical errors at 1.2v when i overvolt it... so i stay away from overvolting)

when i OC it to 1110, it throttles down to 1097 and 1084 during games. this does not occur doing valley runs..

when i OC it to 1097, it throttles down to 1084 and a flicker to something lower. again this does not occur during valley runs either.

when i flashed it to an SC bios before, it ran automatically to 1016 (which i think is about a +50 OC) and it never throttled down.

so i dont know whats up lol. its very confusing. and again it only happens on games, far cry 3, hitman, tomb raider you name it.


----------



## djriful

Am i missing something lol.

No matter how much I push the slider from 100 to 150+, the Core still remain between 1100-1150Mhz.


----------



## Tyke2806

Anyone got any info on how hot three Titans SLi will run at on air, seriously thinking of getting a third card but worried about the heat! It will be in a Cosmos II Case.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyke2806*
> 
> Anyone got any info on how hot three Titans SLi will run at on air, seriously thinking of getting a third card but worried about the heat! It will be in a Cosmos II Case.


im not expert but looking at my 2 there is plenty of room for the air to flow in between. Its more just a question of how well your case is managed for heat. my case is really good for heat. i got plenty of fans exhausting and a h100 cooler for the cpu.


----------



## Star Forge

Looks like 3rd time's the charm. Here is the pic of a fresh GTX Titan out of the box (RMA Replacement).


----------



## homer123

Could somebody please give me a link to a product, to connect 2 EK-FC Titan Waterblocks for SLI? I dont mean the SLI-bridge, but the Waterblock "link". Thanks in advance


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyke2806*
> 
> Anyone got any info on how hot three Titans SLi will run at on air, seriously thinking of getting a third card but worried about the heat! It will be in a Cosmos II Case.


I got 3 titans on air atm. As already mentioned, ur case will be a big influence on how hot 3 way gets. For me, Games like crysis 3 @2560x1600 full spec, top and center gpu gets to 94º after some time (using +106% power target only). Other games like bf3, after an hour or two with a +135 core oc @7680x1600 (1132-1150mhz), max temp for top and center gpu is roughly 92º. Noise isnt bad in comparison to older cards at full speed. I consider watercooling essential for people who intend on investing in 3+ cards, others may disagree. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## DonPablo83

I got 3x koolance vid ttn blocks waiting for other components to arrive... def need water cooling with 3way.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer123*
> 
> Could somebody please give me a link to a product, to connect 2 EK-FC Titan Waterblocks for SLI? I dont mean the SLI-bridge, but the Waterblock "link". Thanks in advance


You can go w/ adjustable sli links:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_341&products_id=34042

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_203_472&products_id=30754

-or- their new bridge system called "Terminal" bridges:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=37222

Please fill out your system specs so we can recommend the right link or bridge type/length (based on your mb's pcie layout and which slots you end up using).


----------



## homer123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Please fill out your system specs so we can recommend the right link or bridge type/length (based on your mb's pcie layout and which slots you end up using).


It's an Asus Rampage III Extreme motherboard. The manuel suggest to use the 1st and 3rd PCIE slote


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer123*
> 
> It's an Asus Rampage III Extreme motherboard. The manuel suggest to use the 1st and 3rd PCIE slote


The two sli links I linked will work for that setup. for the bridge, you need the triple w/ a blank (ppcs.com has yet to get them btw)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=37221

I'm going to get this triple "terminal" bridge as soon as the blanks come in. I'm also running slots #1 and #3 on my Sniper3.

Postman just dropped this off!!! Freaking out as I didn't expect them this quick!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer123*
> 
> It's an Asus Rampage III Extreme motherboard. The manuel suggest to use the 1st and 3rd PCIE slote


*HERE* is how to put your specs in your sig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Postman just dropped this off!!! Freaking out as I didn't expect them this quick!


Looking good Wermad.







Love the copper.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> I got 3 titans on air atm. As already mentioned, ur case will be a big influence on how hot 3 way gets. For me, Games like crysis 3 @2560x1600 full spec, top and center gpu gets to 94º after some time (using +106% power target only). Other games like bf3, after an hour or two with a +135 core oc @7680x1600 (1132-1150mhz), max temp for top and center gpu is roughly 92º. Noise isnt bad in comparison to older cards at full speed. I consider watercooling essential for people who intend on investing in 3+ cards, others may disagree. Different strokes for different folks.


Agreed, watercooling is without doubt a wise move for trisli Titans


----------



## Qu1ckset

What do you guys think the likely hood of nvidia releasing a Titan Ultra is?

I really don't want to buy a titan and see a ultra released a month later..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What do you guys think the likely hood of nvidia releasing a Titan Ultra is?
> 
> I really don't want to buy a titan and see a ultra released a month later..


Prices for Titan might still plateau since Ultra will be more expensive. I think EVGA will be out with their Classy Ultra Titan (maybe) imho.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyke2806*
> 
> Anyone got any info on how hot three Titans SLi will run at on air, seriously thinking of getting a third card but worried about the heat! It will be in a *Cosmos II Case*.
> 
> 
> 
> im not expert but looking at my 2 there is plenty of room for the air to flow in between. Its more just a question of how well your case is managed for heat. my case is really good for heat. i got plenty of fans exhausting and a h100 cooler for the cpu.
Click to expand...

agreed

i googled for pics of that case and looks like it is well ventilated, and has plenty places to add fans.

personally, i would not water cool my imaginary Tritans. i would:


get some more case fans for the side panel
replace the thermal paste with premium TIM
get high flow brackets
???
profit (by not spending a ton on water cooling)

i did 2. & 3.and dropped 10C


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Prices for Titan might still plateau since Ultra will be more expensive. I think EVGA will be out with their Classy Ultra Titan (maybe) imho.


Huh? You lost me haha

I don't care about the price of the titan or titan ultra, id rather buy the ultra and wait a lil bit for the price to come down before grabbing a second seeing how it will match or surpass the GTX690 in performance, i wish nvidia would just come out and say yes were releasing the 700series in March along with a titan ultra


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Huh? You lost me haha
> 
> I don't care about the price of the titan or titan ultra, id rather buy the ultra and wait a lil bit for the price to come down before grabbing a second seeing how it will match or surpass the GTX690 in performance, i wish nvidia would just come out and say yes were releasing the 700series in March along with a titan ultra


Ah ok, most ppl are concerned w/ pricing







. I would say it may by 10-15% to edge out a 690 on a single screen. But I'm sure the price will be a bit more (if you still care







). I'm guessing ~$1199-1299. With 780 very close (and a 790 too) I'm guessing this might be a test bed for something else or just a supped up Titan (ie EVGA Classy Ultra). I would wait for an official announcement from Nvidia.

Btw, are you planning on going Surround? The 690 is still a better setup for a single screen, even 1440p. 6gb will do squat for you on a single monitor.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ah ok, most ppl are concerned w/ pricing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would say it may by 10-15% to edge out a 690 on a single screen. But I'm sure the price will be a bit more (if you still care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'm guessing ~$1199-1299. With 780 very close (and a 790 too) I'm guessing this might be a test bed for something else or just a supped up Titan (ie EVGA Classy Ultra). I would wait for an official announcement from Nvidia.


Well I obviously care about prices but I know what to expect as far as prices go if they were to release a titan ultra, and a 790 seems even more attractive but unsure if one will be made.

So close to just pulling the trigger on a evga sc titan lol


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What do you guys think the likely hood of nvidia releasing a Titan Ultra is?
> 
> I really don't want to buy a titan and see a ultra released a month later..


I'm not too sure if the Ultra will release IMO. Nvidia charges up to $4,500 for a K20X with all of its cores fully activated. I don't know if Nvidia would cut down the price to $1200 for such a high quality gaming card. I could see a lower quality dual GK110 chip card releasing, which is the 110 chips that don't make the cut for the K20 lineup.


----------



## homer123

Would a dual 480mm rad setup be enough to cool 2 titans with an i7 980x? its about 650 watt in heat


----------



## Scorpion49

Titan Ultra was pure speculation based on what could be possible with a full K20X chip, but Nvidia is keeping those for other uses IMO (the much more profitable workstation ones). I think it would be extremely unlikely to see an Ultra, but we do know the Titan LE chip exists and will power the GTX 780. That card is going to be a ridiculous bargain if its at $599 and barely 10% slower than the Titan as the specs would indicate.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer123*
> 
> Would a dual 480mm rad setup be enough to cool 2 titans with an i7 980x? its about 650 watt in heat


More than enough, you'll have great temps too.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys just got my 1st titan other is in the mail. Is this a pretty decent boost on the card? Card is doing 1150Mhz and I see no artifacts etc in a handful of benchmarks.

Not sure how to use this new overclock tool. Its alot different than my 580s.



I see why its in the case its in. It uses the aluminum case as a heat sink haha.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What do you guys think the likely hood of nvidia releasing a Titan Ultra is?
> 
> I really don't want to buy a titan and see a ultra released a month later..


The Titan and it's $3500 k20 counterpart have 14/15 smx units working.

If Nvidia improved yield process enough to allow the 15th smx to be activated, those chips would be sold as a K series chip simply because it's a lot more profitable.

So I don't expect to see this Titan Ultra become reality anytime soon.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Titan Ultra was pure speculation based on what could be possible with a full K20X chip, but Nvidia is keeping those for other uses IMO (the much more profitable workstation ones). I think it would be extremely unlikely to see an Ultra, but we do know the Titan LE chip exists and will power the GTX 780. That card is going to be a ridiculous bargain if its at $599 and barely 10% slower than the Titan as the specs would indicate.


Titan LE cost no less than $ 699
and not the 780. GTX 780 is probably a GK114 slightly faster (10-15%) of GK104 /GTX 680. well below Titan and Titan LE


----------



## djriful

How is my scores? I know it is not the highest due I lowered some clocks in the long run.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/565660


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Well considering what Majin SSJ Eric said and you would need 2 Titans just to run Crysis 3 @ 1920x1200, let alone needing 3 to run at 2560x1600 but the thought of all that money, I think I'm going to camp out for the next gen, Q4,-14 Q1 at half the price. But I don't know what the makers of the PS4 are thinking right now, considering one of these leaves it in the dust!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Well considering what Majin SSJ Eric said and you would need 2 Titans just to run Crysis 3 @ 1920x1200, let alone needing 3 to run at 2560x1600 but the thought of all that money, I think I'm going to camp out for the next gen, Q4,-14 Q1 at half the price. But I don't know what the makers of the PS4 are thinking right now, considering one of these leaves it in the dust!


Yep, I run everything maxed except no AA on Crysis 3 on 1200p and it's smooth as butter. I can live with out AA LoL!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Well considering what Majin SSJ Eric said and you would need 2 Titans just to run Crysis 3 @ 1920x1200, let alone needing 3 to run at 2560x1600 but the thought of all that money, I think I'm going to camp out for the next gen, Q4,-14 Q1 at half the price. But I don't know what the makers of the PS4 are thinking right now, considering one of these leaves it in the dust!


I just ran Crysis 3 at Maxed out with TXAA High... I have TITAN here and the game is smooth as butter. No need SLI unless you're looking at 120hz monitors or a solid 60FPS... without a single dip? I don't think I want to buy another $1000 just to have AA at TXAA High and not expecting any drops of framerate.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Thats what I was expecting from well overclocked cards well done djriful & MrTOOSHORT. I have to live with 1080p with everything on "high" settings, 4xmsaa 8xAA just to get close to my 50-60fps lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I never said one Titan wasn't enough to run Crysis 3. In my testing a single Titan struggled *at maximum settings (including 8xMSAA) at 1440p*. At 1080p a single Titan gets nearly 50 FPS which is plenty smooth and that's still at 8xMSAA which is in no way necessary. My testing was designed to push the cards to the max but you can definitely enjoy Crysis 3 at 4xMSAA and gain FPS easily enough.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Titan Ultra was pure speculation based on what could be possible with a full K20X chip, but Nvidia is keeping those for other uses IMO (the much more profitable workstation ones). I think it would be extremely unlikely to see an Ultra, but we do know the Titan LE chip exists and will power the GTX 780. That card is going to be a ridiculous bargain if its at $599 and barely 10% slower than the Titan as the specs would indicate.


My logic is that the Titan will be top dog for the next generation, so why bother?

They don't need to replace it with anything else, especially not for such a marginal gain. But by the time the 800s come out, the Titan will look like a midrange card and the fully unlocked version still won't be top shelf. I don't think we will ever see it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Titan LE cost no less than $ 699
> and not the 780. GTX 780 is probably a GK114 slightly faster (10-15%) of GK104 /GTX 680. well below Titan and Titan LE


Did you miss this somehow?
Quote:


> First and foremost, few weeks back, several websites leaked the news about a part called GeForce GTX Titan LE, a board based on cut down GK110 GPU silicon. The leak was right, since this will actually be a consumer version of Tesla K20C, the 2496-core part with 5GB of GDDR5 memory. The name will not be the GTX Titan LE, though. Meet the GeForce GTX 780 5GB. Just as the GTX Titan was a consumer version of the K20X (2688-core part, 6GB GDDR5 memory), K20A/C is getting a consumer version as well. The performance is about 30% faster than a single GTX 680. You can expect this board to launch (hard launch, availability from Day 0) in the final days of May, as the Computex train starts to heat up. Pricing unknown, but you should prices anywhere between $499 and $599.


Source


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Did you miss this somehow?
> Source


that is a rumor, yet another, nothing official coming from Nvidia.

The Titan LE has already been shown (do not think it's fake):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1384954/bsn-the-2013-nvidia-lineup-gtx780-is-titan-le-gtx770-is-gtx680-gtx760ti-is-gtx670/360

Titan has the same heatsink. this makes me think that that card is and remains the Titan LE. while a slight update of the GK104 will be the remaining 700 series.
mine is a hypothesis


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> that is a rumor, yet another, nothing official coming from Nvidia.
> 
> The Titan LE has already been shown (do not think it's fake):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384954/bsn-the-2013-nvidia-lineup-gtx780-is-titan-le-gtx770-is-gtx680-gtx760ti-is-gtx670/360
> 
> Titan has the same heatsink. this makes me think that that card is and remains the Titan LE. while a slight update of the GK104 will be the remaining 700 series.
> mine is a hypothesis


So which should I put more weight into; a rumor supported by a number of sources besides that one BSN article, or your hypothesis? (Not meant to be insulting, I don't treat their hit-getting crap as gospel either just slightly believable).

I don't really care what comes out, call it Super Mega Ultra $600 GPU 9000 if you want. It would just be irritating to have something so close to Titan performance for 2/3 the price.


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> agreed
> 
> i googled for pics of that case and looks like it is well ventilated, and has plenty places to add fans.
> 
> personally, i would not water cool my imaginary Tritans. i would:
> 
> 
> get some more case fans for the side panel
> replace the thermal paste with premium TIM
> get high flow brackets
> ???
> profit (by not spending a ton on water cooling)
> 
> i did 2. & 3.and dropped 10C


Thhanks for this. Must admit I don'twant to water cool, as I already have a loop on my CPU.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I don't really care what comes out, call it Super Mega Ultra $600 GPU 9000 if you want. It would just be irritating to have something so close to Titan performance for 2/3 the price.


In fact, if a Titan LE / GTX 780 (or whatever it's called







) is less than 15-20% of Titan, it would be fair if it had a cost of at least 15-20% lower compared to that of Titan.
and not a difference in price even higher than that


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I never said one Titan wasn't enough to run Crysis 3. In my testing a single Titan struggled *at maximum settings (including 8xMSAA) at 1440p*. At 1080p a single Titan gets nearly 50 FPS which is plenty smooth and that's still at 8xMSAA which is in no way necessary. My testing was designed to push the cards to the max but you can definitely enjoy Crysis 3 at 4xMSAA and gain FPS easily enough.


You should stop spreading the FUD with your borked benchmark already. I suggested you to do some googling for more reliable benchmarks on the net.

Crysis 3 *4xMSAA* @ 2560x1600
TITAN 2-Way SLI & 3-Way SLI
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/GeForce-GTX-Titan-Performance-Yes-It-CAN-Play-Crysis-3/?page=12


Crysis 3 *4xMSAA* @2560x1600
TITAN Single
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/GeForce-GTX-Titan-Performance-Yes-It-CAN-Play-Crysis-3/?page=9


Crysis 3 *FXAA* @2560x1600 (essentially same as no AA, performance-wise)
TITAN Single
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/crysis_3_graphics_performance_review_benchmark,7.html


----------



## MKHunt

...you know that the 160 pixel difference between 1440 and 1600 is multiplied by the 2560 horizontal dimension for a total difference of *four hundred ten thousand* pixels, right? I mean 409,600 pixels is just like 1-2 fps, for sure.









Plus Crysis 3's performance varies so wildly across systems that using it as a benchmark is wholly symbolic. Truthfully the only benches that a user should consider even relevant are the ones they make on their own system.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> You should stop spreading the FUD with your borked benchmark already. I suggested you to do some googling for more reliable benchmarks on the net.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 *4xMSAA* @ 2560x1600
> TITAN 2-Way SLI & 3-Way SLI
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/GeForce-GTX-Titan-Performance-Yes-It-CAN-Play-Crysis-3/?page=12
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 *4xMSAA* @2560x1600
> TITAN Single
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/GeForce-GTX-Titan-Performance-Yes-It-CAN-Play-Crysis-3/?page=9
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 *FXAA* @2560x1600 (essentially same as no AA, performance-wise)
> TITAN Single
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/crysis_3_graphics_performance_review_benchmark,7.html
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Sorry that you don't like my benchmarks but they are what they are. On my system Crysis 3 is very smooth at 1440p totally maxed out and I get around 55 FPS average with two Titans overclocked. I don't really know or care why other reviewers can't seem to max out the game at playable frame rates but my system doesn't seem to have any issues with it. Thanks for continuing to troll me wherever I post though, its really helpful to the community...


----------



## Ftimster

Sorry guys there will be NO titan super or whatever you want to call it titan llite yes titan ultra NO nothing faster till next year Q3 maybe.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Sorry guys there will be NO titan super or whatever you want to call it titan llite yes titan ultra NO nothing faster till next year Q3 maybe.


I never thought there would be. What's to be gained for Nvidia exactly, other than alienating a lot of customers while rendering the regular Titan irrelevant all at the same time?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I never thought there would be. What's to be gained for Nvidia exactly, other than alienating a lot of customers while rendering the regular Titan irrelevant all at the same time?


Well they could alienate all their highest end workstation/Tesla users with the same move by sending the signal that the boutique enthusiast gets the highest binned chips rather than industry.

What's not to be gained?


----------



## wermad

Thanks for the contribution Eric









At least I have some perspective on performance







(considering a 3rd now for 3600x1920







).


----------



## Star Forge

I have a really weird thought. Since the stock Titan cooler is made with anodized aluminum, does one think it is worth the risk to shiny polish the cooler for hipster points?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Sorry guys there will be NO titan super or whatever you want to call it titan llite yes titan ultra NO nothing faster till next year Q3 maybe.


Hey, how's Surround with your triplet Titans and 26" 1200s? How much difference do you see in 2 vs 3?


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry that you don't like my benchmarks but they are what they are. On my system Crysis 3 is very smooth at 1440p totally maxed out and I get around 55 FPS average with two Titans overclocked. I don't really know or care why other reviewers can't seem to max out the game at playable frame rates but my system doesn't seem to have any issues with it. Thanks for continuing to troll me wherever I post though, its really helpful to the community...


This.

I have a single GTX Titan SC now (#2 coming tomorrow!) at COMPLETE STOCK running Crysis 3 8x MSAA at 1440p with all on Very High getting anywhere from 22-26 FPS in campaign maps. It's actually about 35-ish in Multiplayer, for whatever reason. Also, VRAM usage is a big difference, too. I saw on 2x SMAA a VRAM usage of about 2.2 GB, where when I cranked to 8x MSAA use about 3.1 GB.

Benchmarks are good to get an idea of what to expect, but performance is seen in game with myself, and Eric. His are faster because he overclocks.

Also, I trust a person with an Olivida Wilde avatar over some scrub who posts his own photo of a Titan MS painting out the Titan identifiers and calling it a "Titan LE" leak photo to troll people for the hell of it. Obviously not sharing system because mad. DO U EVEN TITAN?!


----------



## Qu1ckset

How much fps do you guys get with MSAA turned down? 55fps doesn't seen very good for max crysis 3 @1440p with SLI titans, my GTX690 gets 60-80fps on max with 2x MSAA with dips to 30fps on some of the cut scenes.. i would of thought SLI titans would easily get more then my 690...


----------



## Kipsta77

Got my titan about a month ago now, I havn't had any problems what so ever, except with Battlefield 3!! I would occasionally get that common Titan DirectX error. Yesterday I updated the drivers the the latest Beta drivers 320.00 from Nvidia, played a round of Battlefield 3 fine, than some more and this happened!


I have played so many other games without any problems! I do not overclock, everything is at stock.

EDIT: I re-installed the 314.22 WHQL drivers, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Also, I trust a person with an Olivida Wilde avatar over some scrub who posts his own photo of a Titan MS painting out the Titan identifiers and calling it a "Titan LE" leak photo to troll people for the hell of it. Obviously not sharing system because mad. DO U EVEN TITAN?!


I took the picture from this site:

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-le-spotted-5-gb-gddr5-320-bit-memory/

So, you think it's really a troll, who pulled off the memory chips of its Titan?


----------



## cruisx

Hey guys quick !, I can get a Titan for 799 but the thing is there is a small hairline crack on the front grill i guess? Would that affect the warranty in the future? Can the seller transfer evga warranty?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So which should I put more weight into; a rumor supported by a number of sources besides that one BSN article, or your hypothesis? (Not meant to be insulting, I don't treat their hit-getting crap as gospel either just slightly believable).
> 
> I don't really care what comes out, call it Super Mega Ultra $600 GPU 9000 if you want. It would just be irritating to have something so close to Titan performance for 2/3 the price.


I highly doubt the LE will release at $499-599. I would almost bet money that if the specs are correct and with 5gb vram the LE will be price about $800, $700 if Nvidia wants to improve on their PR. They took a pretty bad wrap by many people for their highly priced Titan. I remember when the first rumors come out about the Titan many sources stated they were going to be $800, that obviously didnt happen.

*@EC51*
Are you serious? Completely uncalled for. Im not even going to quote that nonsense. Please dont bring your accusations on this thread. I would believe Eric scores over any review out there. You must underestimate what some talented OCN members can do with OC'd hardware.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Hey guys quick !, I can get a Titan for 799 but the thing is there is a small hairline crack on the front grill i guess? Would that affect the warranty in the future? Can the seller transfer evga warranty?


Definitely not. It would be better for me to take it off your hands for you, lol.

But serious, what grill are you talking about? The end air flow bracket?

EVGA's GPU warranty now stays with the card's serial # so it transfers automatically. See *HERE*. This depends on physical damage of course.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Hey guys quick !, I can get a Titan for 799 but the thing is there is a small hairline crack on the front grill i guess? Would that affect the warranty in the future? Can the seller transfer evga warranty?


It won't. In fact, my 2nd NIB RMA Replacement Titan had a crack as well (RMA'ed again but not for that reason, I discovered it yesterday when I took out the card to install my 3rd NIB RMA Replacement). It seems to be a defect in the painting of that cast aluminum piece of the Titan. In fact, I won't be surprised if that part of most Titans NIB suffered blemishes. I really wished they kept the GTX 690 uber-self-healing silver paint coat for the Titan, considering we forked the same amount of money for it.

However the seller is selling you it for $800 just because of that?


----------



## Hawk777th

Do the backplates and High flow brackets make any difference? Do you use the 680 ones?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Definitely not. It would be better for me to take it off your hands for you, lol.
> 
> But serious, what grill are you talking about? The end air flow bracket?
> 
> EVGA's GPU warranty now stays with the card's serial # so it transfers automatically. See *HERE*. This depends on physical damage of course.


I can take a picture of it to show you guys what he means, but yes he is referring to the aluminum piece that covers over the mini-heatsink on the right-edge of the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Do the backplates and High flow brackets make any difference?


Somewhat. 1-3C down the most.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry that you don't like my benchmarks but they are what they are. On my system Crysis 3 is very smooth at 1440p totally maxed out and I get around 55 FPS average with two Titans overclocked. I don't really know or care why other reviewers can't seem to max out the game at playable frame rates but my system doesn't seem to have any issues with it. Thanks for continuing to troll me wherever I post though, its really helpful to the community...


This is true, I get about the same..... They play it with no problem, no stuttering, minimum frame rates are good.

Most reviewers don't do thorough reviews to me, they're going to do what the average user does...... Then you have some that's bias...

Another game that plays like a dream, Hitman Absolution, with my three 670's it was dismal on it's best day....


----------



## Hawk777th

I always seem to get alot better FPS than most reviewers. Maybe its because driver progress I dont know. I remember when I had my 295s when they were new, and I was getting like 25FPS more than Guru3d said I could in Crysis. I even had a friend come over and have me show him to prove it lol.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

I remember TTL showed the world that Sleeping Dogs eat up 3GB of ram @ 1080P with a 7950......

Most people were saying it wouldn't go that high, but it did.... It nearly ate up 2GB's on 670's. I tested that myself, but reviewers were saying, yeah the 2GB cards are fine for awhile.......


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Do the backplates and High flow brackets make any difference? Do you use the 680 ones?


Backplate is purely aesthetics. High flow bracket might help 1-2c.


----------



## supermi

I AM BACK GOT TITANS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHA


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I AM BACK GOT TITANS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHA


4? congratulaions anyways!


----------



## Hawk777th

Sweet! Nice man. I am loving mine. Such a great upgrade. I cringed when I spent the $ but they are amazing.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 4? congratulaions anyways!


Had 2 got rid of em, got some classifieds again and got the titan bug so picked up another 2 titans.

AND WITH TITANS I WILL STAY, maybe get a third at some point









missed you guys , now I am back at the party!!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Had 2 got rid of em, got some classifieds again and got the titan bug so picked up another 2 titans.
> 
> AND WITH TITANS I WILL STAY, maybe get a third at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missed you guys , now I am back at the party!!!!


That is like $4000 right there...

If I have 4 TITANs.my rig and everything with mouse keyboard and monitors would round up to $9000 worth of setup... more if I go water.. $10,000?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Had 2 got rid of em, got some classifieds again and got the titan bug so picked up another 2 titans.
> 
> AND WITH TITANS I WILL STAY, maybe get a third at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missed you guys , now I am back at the party!!!!


Welcome back then! Ocn really get's people hyped up to get the newest gear.







LoL


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That is like $4000 right there...
> 
> If I have 4 TITANs.my rig and everything with mouse keyboard and monitors would round up to $9000 worth of setup... more if I go water.. $10,000?


I had a total of 6 classifieds and 4 titans over the past 8 weeks LOL

happy with 2 titans right now, really want a 3rd at some point,

if you want 4 I say GET EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I had a total of 6 classifieds and 4 titans over the past 8 weeks LOL
> 
> happy with 2 titans right now, really want a 3rd at some point,
> 
> if you want 4 I say GET EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You crazy man. Lol.

I thought going from a GTX 690 to Lightning HD 7970 crossfire to a Devil 13 HD 7990 to 4GB GTX 680 SLI to Lightning HD 7970 crossfire and then back to 4GB GTX 680 SLI in a few months was bad.

How come you went back and forth so much?

I was simply trying to find a set-up with enough VRAM that could run my surround set-up without screen tearing.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> You crazy man. Lol.
> 
> I thought going from a GTX 690 to Lightning HD 7970 crossfire to a Devil 13 HD 7990 to 4GB GTX 680 SLI to Lightning HD 7970 crossfire and then back to 4GB GTX 680 SLI in a few months was bad.
> 
> How come you went back and forth so much?
> 
> I was simply trying to find a set-up with enough VRAM that could run my surround set-up without screen tearing.


Had 4 classifieds as I thought that would be the best (went thru 20 classifieds and lightnings to find those over a 6 week period)... then titan rumors and I had to try em so I sold my classifieds and got 2 titans ... hated the throttle after having some of the best clocking classifieds around and returned them in protest LOL

Then I got 2 more top notch classifieds which a bud binned from 20 plus cards himself and I wanted to see if some classifieds would make me happy but I just could not shake not having the best gpu GK110 LOL all of this in an effort to play C3, BF3 etc maxed in surround 3d ... which leads me to looking towards a 3rd titan already!

That is my story


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I remember TTL showed the world that Sleeping Dogs eat up 3GB of ram @ 1080P with a 7950......
> 
> Most people were saying it wouldn't go that high, but it did.... It nearly ate up 2GB's on 670's. I tested that myself, but reviewers were saying, yeah the 2GB cards are fine for awhile.......


Nvidia memory management certainly seems better. Skyrim modded took up about 1.5gb on my 670, I switched cards to the 7970ghz with no change in the game itself and the 7970 would run just over 2 gigs. Both at 1080p.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I AM BACK GOT TITANS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad to have you back in the club bro.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Nvidia memory management certainly seems better. Skyrim modded took up about 1.5gb on my 670, I switched cards to the 7970ghz with no change in the game itself and the 7970 would run just over 2 gigs. Both at 1080p.


You have that right... I have seen this a few times as my 7970's with Hitman was hitting 2.4Gigs & 1.6 with my 670's. I have yet to play the game with the Titans as I am playing Defiance right now....


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Got my titan about a month ago now, I havn't had any problems what so ever, except with Battlefield 3!! I would occasionally get that common Titan DirectX error. Yesterday I updated the drivers the the latest Beta drivers 320.00 from Nvidia, played a round of Battlefield 3 fine, than some more and this happened!
> 
> 
> I have played so many other games without any problems! I do not overclock, everything is at stock.
> 
> EDIT: I re-installed the 314.22 WHQL drivers, I'll see how it goes.


i saw the exact same type of artifacts playing FC3, after upgrading to 320.00. it didn't artifact right away, started after 20-30 minutes of play. went away after reboot

phew.. for a second i thought i had messed up my card when i reapplied (probably too much) tim the other day.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Do the backplates and High flow brackets make any difference? Do you use the 680 ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Backplate is purely aesthetics. High flow bracket might help 1-2c.
Click to expand...

i got 10c out of new paste +bracket+back plate. i would attribute most of the temp drop to the TIM though http://www.overclock.net/t/1378641/titan-tim-upgrade/10#post_19807835

the bracket is the same as the 680


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry that you don't like my benchmarks but they are what they are. On my system Crysis 3 is very smooth at 1440p totally maxed out and I get around 55 FPS average with two Titans overclocked. I don't really know or care why other reviewers can't seem to max out the game at playable frame rates but my system doesn't seem to have any issues with it. Thanks for continuing to troll me wherever I post though, its really helpful to the community...


Agreed.
I don't understand why people keep blaming the card for poorly ported games. Titan is plenty powerful to run C3 at max settings. Yeah, I finished the game at 8 x MSAA, and big whoop; could not really tell the difference between 2 x AA or 8 x AA. The graphics looked nice, but I could not care less for the story (I know that others might feel differently







). FC3 is another doozy with stuttering (not nearly as bad as C3 though) while playing max AA on high res and quad Titans. One has to conclude that these games are not well optimized for PC gaming, as the gpu power and VRAM are certainly not a factor. This begs the question whether is it now the tail wagging the dog?, as we keep trying to strive for smoother gaming bliss with increasingly more powerful cards (and more expensive of course), while the crux of the issues lies elsewhere.
It is certainly self serving for the gpu manufacturers, and makes for a nice marketing pitch, ie, higher AA/ poorly ported games require more vram/gpu horsepower. Not sure what can be done about it though, except for customers demanding superior gaming experience through inherent software improvements at the outset, instead of at the driver level at a much later time.


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i saw the exact same type of artifacts playing FC3, after upgrading to 320.00. it didn't artifact right away, started after 20-30 minutes of play. went away after reboot
> 
> phew.. for a second i thought i had messed up my card when i reapplied (probably too much) tim the other day.


Did you revert back to WHQL 314.22? I did, problem has gone.

Glad to see it wasn't just me. I have already posted it on the GeForce forums under the 320.00 driver feedback, hopefully they look into it.

I nearly had a heart attack when I saw it, for a second I though it was a bad card but after some rational though realized it was the new beta drivers. The last thing I need after spending $1,000 on a gpu









EDIT: What can I upload to be added to the owners list?


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I have been thinking the same thing that its poorly ported console games requioring so much pc horsepower to run, would you agree that with this new batch of consoles being x86 it will improve ported games performance across the board for pc's - for example say they made crysis 4 on next gen consoles in theory it should be less taxing and run better on this generation of hardware and look as good as the current crysis 3 because it will have been coded from scratch for x86 or do you think it will still be an uphill battle due to consoles having faster memory bandwidth with their ddr 5 etc?

oh and I will be receiving my two evga sc titans tomorrow morning and would like to know some easy settings for precision to get a nice mild oc without throttling, i'm in The south island of New Zealand and its cold down here so i doubt overheating and throttling will be an issue


----------



## Bilco

Did any of you guys fail to get Nvidia's $150 free to play promo card? Was advertised to come with any card's purchase that was greater than a GTX 660 and I've had a hell of a time trying to get Newegg to follow through with the promo. They originally didn't even send it because I guess Titan doesn't have a 6XX in the name.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> Did any of you guys fail to get Nvidia's $150 free to play promo card? Was advertised to come with any card's purchase that was greater than a GTX 660 and I've had a hell of a time trying to get Newegg to follow through with the promo. They originally didn't even send it because I guess Titan doesn't have a 6XX in the name.


Micro-center gave me mine along with a copy of Assassins Creed 3. Sold the 150 for 35 on Ebay. Assasins Creed is still sitting around somewhere.


----------



## Creator

My brother ended up getting his Titan a few days ago. When I saw it had an ASIC score of 79%, I was super jealous at first thinking the card was good for ~1250mhz. But as it turns out, it doesn't clock as well as my 74.2% card. I gave him a modded bios that I use to try, and it was still crashing Valley/Heaven at 1202mhz 1.212v, where as my card can loop those at 1228mhz (water cooled but before that I was able to at least do 1215). His memory overclocks about 50-100mhz better than mine, though they both do well over ~7000mhz.

We're going to test game stability next, and see if his card has the same "issue" as mine. Even though I can bench 1228mhz in Valley, Heaven, 3dmark, etc, I'll crash in various games even at 1202mhz, so I ended up settling for 1176mhz / 7000mhz in the end. Hopefully his card behaves better in that regard.

So there you have it Titan owners, a higher ASIC on Titan does not mean it overclocks better.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry that you don't like my benchmarks but they are what they are. On my system Crysis 3 is very smooth at 1440p totally maxed out and I get around 55 FPS average with two Titans overclocked. I don't really know or care why other reviewers can't seem to max out the game at playable frame rates but my system doesn't seem to have any issues with it. Thanks for continuing to troll me wherever I post though, its really helpful to the community...


I agree before I bought the Titan I think I went through the most of the reviews, benchmarks with OC and so on. So when I got my setup it crushed those score so I believe you


----------



## djriful

I went from GTX680 -> GTX 680 SLI -> GTX TITAN. What I notice is that games are loading twice as fast even for benchmark. I think the 6GB VRAM on the GPU is quite something.

How is my ASIC Quality? Is that bad or good?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My bad card is 66% if that tells you anything...


----------



## Hawk777th

Just got mine over 1200Mhz with no Voltage bump just 106% Target. Guess I got a good card! Now to start testing my other one.

EVGA didnt send me my Metro Last Light with either card...


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I went from GTX680 -> GTX 680 SLI -> GTX TITAN. What I notice is that games are loading twice as fast even for benchmark. I think the 6GB VRAM on the GPU is quite something.
> 
> How is my ASIC Quality? Is that bad or good?


mine is a 64.5%.

here are my experiences:

stock bios: any overclock over +100 (which is about 1058) it will throttle back down.
sc bios: stock clocks, which it runs about 1016, it is perfect.

i havent tried the modded bios.

so its meh.

i got also graphical errors with overvolting to 1.2 so i think thats unstable.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My bad card is 66% if that tells you anything...


( http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2312245 )

Some data on ASIC.. I don't think it means anything: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1423358&mpage=3&print=true



Spoiler: Database!



GTX590...............................60.0/59.0, 66.9/67.9, 81.4/XXX.X, 74.6/76.9

GTX580 Classified Ultra.......63.7, 65.0, 65.0, 67.4, 68.3,

GTX580 Classified...............60.9, 68.0, 68.0, 72.9, 74.6, 76.9, 79.1, 81.4, 88.9, 90.0, 94.0,

GTX580...............................55.4, 58.0, 59.7, 63.4, 68.7, 69.4, 75.4, 75.4, 77.7, 77.7, 80.3, 82.9, 82.9, 83.4, 84.0, 84.6, 84.6, 84.9, 85.1, 85.7, 86.3, 86.3, 86.9, 88.6, 89.1, 89.7, 92.0, 99.4, 101.7, 105.1,

GTX570..............................60.6, 63.4, 66.6, 69.1, 70.6, 71.7, 76.683.0, 83.7, 85.7, 87.5, 89.7, 90.0, 91.7, 91.7, 101.1, 102.0, 103.4, 104.3, 118.0

GTX560 Ti 448 Classified....66.6, 67.7, 92.9, 80.0,

GTX560 Ti..........................59.4, 68.4, 84.9, 87.0, 98.6, 103.8, 117.4

GTX560.............................60.9

GTX480.............................48.9, 56.3, 59.4, 78.9

GTX470.............................57.4, 74.0,

GTX460............................33.4, 41.8, 50.0, 50.3, 57.9, 66.9, 68.9, 73.7, 75.0,

GT420M (Laptop)...........812.9



Anyways, I ran some test with stock bios only.

Most I can push is up to 1150-1170Mhz @ 1.187v. I am wondering if I use a custom bios, I have a feeling it can go up to 1200Mhz. Right now, it seems like the voltage is limiting the overclocking.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ( http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2312245
> )
> 
> Some data on ASIC.. I don't think it means anything: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1423358&mpage=3&print=true
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Database!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX590...............................60.0/59.0, 66.9/67.9, 81.4/XXX.X, 74.6/76.9
> 
> GTX580 Classified Ultra.......63.7, 65.0, 65.0, 67.4, 68.3,
> 
> GTX580 Classified...............60.9, 68.0, 68.0, 72.9, 74.6, 76.9, 79.1, 81.4, 88.9, 90.0, 94.0,
> 
> GTX580...............................55.4, 58.0, 59.7, 63.4, 68.7, 69.4, 75.4, 75.4, 77.7, 77.7, 80.3, 82.9, 82.9, 83.4, 84.0, 84.6, 84.6, 84.9, 85.1, 85.7, 86.3, 86.3, 86.9, 88.6, 89.1, 89.7, 92.0, 99.4, 101.7, 105.1,
> 
> GTX570..............................60.6, 63.4, 66.6, 69.1, 70.6, 71.7, 76.683.0, 83.7, 85.7, 87.5, 89.7, 90.0, 91.7, 91.7, 101.1, 102.0, 103.4, 104.3, 118.0
> 
> GTX560 Ti 448 Classified....66.6, 67.7, 92.9, 80.0,
> 
> GTX560 Ti..........................59.4, 68.4, 84.9, 87.0, 98.6, 103.8, 117.4
> 
> GTX560.............................60.9
> 
> GTX480.............................48.9, 56.3, 59.4, 78.9
> 
> GTX470.............................57.4, 74.0,
> 
> GTX460............................33.4, 41.8, 50.0, 50.3, 57.9, 66.9, 68.9, 73.7, 75.0,
> 
> GT420M (Laptop)...........812.9
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I ran some test with stock bios only.
> 
> Most I can push is up to 1150-1170Mhz @ 1.187v. I am wondering if I use a custom bios, I have a feeling it can go up to 1200Mhz. Right now, it seems like the voltage is limiting the overclocking.


You can try to use a pegged 1.200/1.212V Custom BIOS to see if you can hit 1202MHz. However, if at worst at benching speeds it can only sustain 1189MHz, I will not be surprised. Nevertheless, can the clocks you are stating hold after a few continuous runs of Valley or Heaven? I know that some unstable clocks can successfully run one run of Valley or Heaven, but would crash instantly on the 2nd to 3rd continuous run. The best way is to stress test it with a benchmark software a few times in a row.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, is there anyone who is selling one Nvidia Titan video card? Im looking for two used ones... Please let me know


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Guys, is there anyone who is selling one Nvidia Titan video card? Im looking for two used ones... Please let me know


You can check the marketplace or eBay but I doubt you will get one under $950 USD at the moment though. A lot of people are still charging markups right now for NIB's.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I have just bought a gtx 680 through amazon and I did not receive free games. not fair ba promo


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> You can check the marketplace or eBay but I doubt you will get one under $950 USD at the moment though. A lot of people are still charging markups right now for NIB's.


Lol, yeah, I'll sell you mine for $2200 with blocks!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I have just bought a gtx 680 through amazon and I did not receive free games. not fair ba promo


I got mine via TigerDirect but I didn't redeem it (I should though).


----------



## Zaxis01

Will 2 Titans be capable of running 4k with most games maxed out?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Will 2 Titans be capable of running 4k with most games maxed out?


in general I think so.
with the games that make heavy use of MSAA (as Max Payne 3) no, but in this case you may select FXAA setting.


----------



## NABBO

this resolution does not need a high-quality AA, an SMAA / FXAA is fine


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> this resolution does not need a high-quality AA, an SMAA / FXAA is fine


Any monitor with a pixel density of 110+ ppi/dpi hardly need AA unless you're under 2 feet from the screen. But depends on the type of game you're playing. BF3 for example, I can see the distance area better to spot enemies with AA on. Otherwise, everything is like blistering pixelated all over the places. I wouldn't be able to identify if that is a pixel of block jagged polygon or it's an enemy head?


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Just got mine over 1200Mhz with no Voltage bump just 106% Target. Guess I got a good card! Now to start testing my other one.
> 
> EVGA didnt send me my Metro Last Light with either card...


When you buy directly from EVGA you don't get a code with the card. You have to register the card with them. Then, once you are registered completely, you go to the current promotions page and can "apply" for each of the applicable promotions based on when you bought your card. Then there is a little bit of a wait as I think they manually approve them and then you will receive your codes via email.

So register your new cards. Then go to https://www.evga.com/promos/

Click on the promos and each one should have a claim link if you qualify.


----------



## djriful

I haven't register my TITAN yet. But I got the game.


----------



## NABBO

I have a 2560x1440 monitor, playing at a distance of 60cm, and with some games I still need a high-quality AA even at this resolution.
in some cases, can attain the perfection of graphics thanks to SGSSAA


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> I have a 2560x1440 monitor, playing at a distance of 60cm, and with some games I still need a high-quality AA even at this resolution.
> in some cases, can attain the perfection of graphics thanks to SGSSAA


Its nice to see that someone else isn't blind.









I use SGSSAA whenever I get the chance too. At the very least I like to use MSAA and transparency SSAA.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I went from GTX680 -> GTX 680 SLI -> GTX TITAN. What I notice is that games are loading twice as fast even for benchmark. I think the 6GB VRAM on the GPU is quite something.
> 
> How is my ASIC Quality? Is that bad or good?


Mine is 65.9 %

Settings:
Bios: 121gb115
Power: 115%
GPU Clock: +196
Memory clock: +350
Volt: 1.212
Max temp 69 on air

This gives me a stable 1176 mhz in games and in Crysis 3 I could do 1202 mhz stable.

So I don`think ASIC Quality play any roll except that lower quality has more leakage and may require more voltage as my card need.


----------



## flexus

For thoes with stuttering issues in BF3 with the new drivers try to go into Nvidia Inspector and remove the BF3 profile. I did not have what I can call stuttering issue just some smal hick ups some times. When I removed it this went away and my GPU usage went up from 92% to 97-98% and then even higher FPS


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My card has an ASIC quality of 74.3%. From day one(had the card for like 9 days) I flashed my card to the Naennon bios, but upped it to 130% with KBT(Kepler Bios Tweaker) as 115% would still throttle at 1293Mhz or so while benchmarking. I played Crysis 1 and 3 lastnight for an hour each just running around the scenery to see if I'm stable at 1228Mhz and got no crashes, YAY!









My memory is weak though as it could only run 200+. I can get it up to +650 in Valley which helps in that benchmark. But 3dmark11, only 250+ or so.

Anyone having problems with throttling and are still on the stock bios should try the Naennon bios. I just don't like seeing people in this forum with Titans having throttling issues. This is the bios that should have been on the cards from the get go imo. I also want to point out that my clocks and voltage go down while at desktop or surfing the net.

I encourage to flash, but it is risky. If a flash goes wrong, as in power goes out during a flash, you could still flash the card again and all is well after that. Most of the time though. I flashed my GTX 690 with some crappy bios and took out the bios chips. My card's gpus were not detected anymore in Nvflash or windows, anything. Only the PLX chip was recognized! LOL. I looked at that crappy bios rom again and it was off by 1kb. That was the problem. Titan bios's are 229kb. I'm sure, most likely imo, that if it's 229kb, it should be safe to flash.

I flashed this bios: evga 1.250v(3), from this page: http://1pcent.com/?p=277, for 1.25v access and it bricked my card. I had to get another gpu to see what I was doing on my monitor to flash my Titan back to a properly working bios. I don't know if that bios works at all or just not on my Titan, just giving a heads up.

All was well after that and it still runs like a champ!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My card has an ASIC quality of 74.3%. From day one(had the card for like 9 days) I flashed my card to the Naennon bios, but upped it to 130% with KBT(Kepler Bios Tweaker) as 115% would still throttle at 1293Mhz or so while benchmarking. I played Crysis 1 and 3 lastnight for an hour each just running around the scenery to see if I'm stable at 1228Mhz and got no crashes, YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My memory is weak though as it could only run 200+. I can get it up to +650 in Valley which helps in that benchmark. But 3dmark11, only 250+ or so.
> 
> Anyone having problems with throttling and are still on the stock bios should try the Naennon bios. I just don't like seeing people in this forum with Titans having throttling issues. This is the bios that should have been on the cards from the get go imo. I also want to point out that my clocks and voltage go down while at desktop or surfing the net.
> 
> I encourage to flash, but it is risky. If a flash goes wrong, as in power goes out during a flash, you could still flash the card again and all is well after that. Most of the time though. I flashed my GTX 690 with some crappy bios and took out the bios chips. My card's gpus were not detected anymore in Nvflash or windows, anything. Only the PLX chip was recognized! LOL. I looked at that crappy bios rom again and it was off by 1kb. That was the problem. Titan bios's are 229kb. I'm sure, most likely imo, that if it's 229kb, it should be safe to flash.
> 
> I flashed this bios: evga 1.250v(3), from this page: http://1pcent.com/?p=277, for 1.25v access and it bricked my card. I had to get another gpu to see what I was doing on my monitor to flash my Titan back to a properly working bios. I don't know if that bios works at all or just not on my Titan, just giving a heads up.
> 
> All was well after that and it still runs like a champ!


Crysis can handle high OC, do you have Far Cry 3 if so how far can you go? It seems abit sensetive to OC that game. I can do max 1150 or it would crash. Yes Naennon beats throttling so agree that people should use that and problem solved.


----------



## marc0053

Titan hydro copper in stock at Newegg.ca
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130913


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Its nice to see that someone else isn't blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use SGSSAA whenever I get the chance too. At the very least I like to use MSAA and transparency SSAA.


I am blind, I purposely don't wear my glasses for gaming. CEAA: Crappy Eyesight Anti-Aliasing


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> Did any of you guys fail to get Nvidia's $150 free to play promo card? Was advertised to come with any card's purchase that was greater than a GTX 660 and I've had a hell of a time trying to get Newegg to follow through with the promo. They originally didn't even send it because I guess Titan doesn't have a 6XX in the name.


These promo's are ran at certain etailers/retailers, and when Amazon started as a part of it, when I bought my 2nd 680 months back, they weren't by the time I ordered. Sucks, but this 2nd Titan I got from Newegg brought Metro Last Light, so that game should really test my Titans in SLI!


----------



## Kipsta77

Here's my validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/feddk/

Can I be added to 'the list' ?

EDIT: Sorry, i should read before i post


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Here's my validation
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/feddk/
> 
> Can I be added to 'the list' ?


Think you have to fill out a form in the op









Well, one of my Titans is not responding







. Rma time but at least I have one to play with in the mean time


----------



## Masta Squidge

I only skimmed the last 8 pages, but I totally called it in the thread "announcing" the speculation article. People have done exactly what I "predicted" - started spewing the "Titan Ultra" as their new lord and savior.

And last I checked, there was actually some manner of official word that the "Titan LE" is, in fact, the next gen x80 card, IE the GTX 780. Which still puts the Titan on top for the next generation (which is why I laugh at people who mention buyers remorse to me), giving nvidia precisely zero reason to trump themselves with a fully unlocked card that will provide a single digit increase.

By the time the Titan is outstripped two generations from now, the "ultra" titan will be an upper-midrange card by comparison anyways.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My card has an ASIC quality of 74.3%. From day one(had the card for like 9 days) I flashed my card to the Naennon bios, but upped it to 130% with KBT(Kepler Bios Tweaker) as 115% would still throttle at 1293Mhz or so while benchmarking. I played Crysis 1 and 3 lastnight for an hour each just running around the scenery to see if I'm stable at 1228Mhz and got no crashes, YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My memory is weak though as it could only run 200+. I can get it up to +650 in Valley which helps in that benchmark. But 3dmark11, only 250+ or so.
> 
> Anyone having problems with throttling and are still on the stock bios should try the Naennon bios. I just don't like seeing people in this forum with Titans having throttling issues. This is the bios that should have been on the cards from the get go imo. I also want to point out that my clocks and voltage go down while at desktop or surfing the net.
> 
> I encourage to flash, but it is risky. If a flash goes wrong, as in power goes out during a flash, you could still flash the card again and all is well after that. Most of the time though. I flashed my GTX 690 with some crappy bios and took out the bios chips. My card's gpus were not detected anymore in Nvflash or windows, anything. Only the PLX chip was recognized! LOL. I looked at that crappy bios rom again and it was off by 1kb. That was the problem. Titan bios's are 229kb. I'm sure, most likely imo, that if it's 229kb, it should be safe to flash.
> 
> I flashed this bios: evga 1.250v(3), from this page: http://1pcent.com/?p=277, for 1.25v access and it bricked my card. I had to get another gpu to see what I was doing on my monitor to flash my Titan back to a properly working bios. I don't know if that bios works at all or just not on my Titan, just giving a heads up.
> 
> All was well after that and it still runs like a champ!


neither of my 2 cards clock quite as well as yours but the bios you mention bricking your card had same effect on mine, I use the pcie switches to flash one card at a time so it was easier to flash the bricked flash back to a naennon bios again


----------



## Masta Squidge

A couple of people in here have reported better overclock stability with the current beta drivers, 320.00. I have not attempted to see myself, but it might be worth a shot for some of you... Repeating it just in case some people missed it.


----------



## Aftermath2006

anybody having trouble with fire strike with the new beta drivers 320.00 everything else runs and benches fine but fire strike i get like 8 to 10 fps for sli titans i scored like a 4000


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> - started spewing the "Titan Ultra" as their new lord and savior.


QFT
I am quite happy with my existing lord and savior.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I never thought there would be any Titan Ultra myself. There just doesn't seem to be any reason for Nvidia to do that when AMD obviously has nothing to compete with the regular Titan as it is. Besides, a fully unlocked GK11- wouldn't be much of an improvement in gaming over the GK110's in Titan...


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Its nice to see that someone else isn't blind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use SGSSAA whenever I get the chance too. At the very least I like to use MSAA and transparency SSAA.


exactly
















example:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dishonored_fxaanqp0n.jpg

FXAA does a pretty decent job:

but only with sgssaa, at 2560x1440, the game becomes perfect:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dishonored_sgssaaxaqme.jpg


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can notice the difference at 1440p with AA but its not a massive difference. AA is definitely not a necessity at 1440p+ like it is at 1080p IMO...


----------



## NABBO

yes, 1440p there will be less need for 1080p, but if you want a high IQ, is also used at this resolution.
having a powerful card, which can hold up these filters, frankly I use them without thinking about it 2 times. because I love high IQ.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh yeah, no doubt. With two Titans I run everything at absolute maximum (I like MSAA of course). Just saying that at 1440p+ anti aliasing is not absolutely necessary IMO...


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> yes, 1440p there will be less need for 1080p, but if you want a high IQ, is also used at this resolution.
> having a powerful card, which can hold up these filters, frankly I use them without thinking about it 2 times. because I love high IQ.


Good idea.









Is NABBO an abbreviation?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh yeah, no doubt. With two Titans I run everything at absolute maximum (I like MSAA of course).


and doing very well








Quote:


> Just saying that at 1440p+ anti aliasing is not absolutely necessary IMO...


a minimum of AA is always necessary, it takes at least a base of FXAA / SMAA, otherwise you see aliasing evident in all points, even at 2560x1440.
and I personally can not stand it








while a high-quality AA, it is not necessary for everyone, but we say that it is for those people who want the IQ 100% perfect


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh yeah, no doubt. With two Titans I run everything at absolute maximum (I like MSAA of course). Just saying that at 1440p+ anti aliasing is not absolutely necessary IMO...


Ya, I use minimal AA (like 2X or 4X) with 1440p as well, high settings are not necessary. But with my two Titan beasts I can crank up everything pretty high @120Hz and still get great frame rates. Mind you it does start chewing into the 6Gb of memory at those settings, but its still buttery smooth in all the games I play.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus56*
> 
> Good idea.










Quote:


> Is NABBO an abbreviation?


no


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My card has an ASIC quality of 74.3%. From day one(had the card for like 9 days) I flashed my card to the Naennon bios, but upped it to 130% with KBT(Kepler Bios Tweaker) as 115% would still throttle at 1293Mhz or so while benchmarking. I played Crysis 1 and 3 lastnight for an hour each just running around the scenery to see if I'm stable at 1228Mhz and got no crashes, YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My memory is weak though as it could only run 200+. I can get it up to +650 in Valley which helps in that benchmark. But 3dmark11, only 250+ or so.
> 
> Anyone having problems with throttling and are still on the stock bios should try the Naennon bios. I just don't like seeing people in this forum with Titans having throttling issues. This is the bios that should have been on the cards from the get go imo. I also want to point out that my clocks and voltage go down while at desktop or surfing the net.
> 
> I encourage to flash, but it is risky. If a flash goes wrong, as in power goes out during a flash, you could still flash the card again and all is well after that. Most of the time though. I flashed my GTX 690 with some crappy bios and took out the bios chips. My card's gpus were not detected anymore in Nvflash or windows, anything. Only the PLX chip was recognized! LOL. I looked at that crappy bios rom again and it was off by 1kb. That was the problem. Titan bios's are 229kb. I'm sure, most likely imo, that if it's 229kb, it should be safe to flash.
> 
> I flashed this bios: evga 1.250v(3), from this page: http://1pcent.com/?p=277, for 1.25v access and it bricked my card. I had to get another gpu to see what I was doing on my monitor to flash my Titan back to a properly working bios. I don't know if that bios works at all or just not on my Titan, just giving a heads up.
> 
> All was well after that and it still runs like a champ!


I am some what confident about my card and I've flashed GPU BIOS before on AMD cards but it goes the same for Nvidia. What worried me is voiding the warranty of EVGA. Can someone verified that? I know EVGA warranty covers somewhat extend into overclocking from what I heard.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I am some what confident about my card and I've flashed GPU BIOS before on AMD cards but it goes the same for Nvidia. What worried me is voiding the warranty of EVGA. Can someone verified that? I know EVGA warranty covers somewhat extend into overclocking from what I heard.


If you brick it completely they will not cover it. However, that is pretty unlikely unless you're trying to flash past the firmware power limit which I believe might be 1.212V like all the rest of the Kepler cards. I flashed all of my 680's and my poor 660's got flashes about 40 times each with no negative results.


----------



## frankietown

so is this throttle issue fixed by the modded bios?

with this stock bios, i dont get it, even though GPU-Z is reporting a low TDP, and i max it to 106%... its still throttling with any kind of OC.


----------



## carlhil2

I am having a problem. I changed my mobo out to a Asus Maximus V Gene, everything is good, higher overclocks, including ram, but, for some reason, when in Windows [7], it doesn't recognize my gpu. I am actually using the card but Nvidia Control Panel will not open, and, my EVGA Precision cannot see the card either, what's the deal?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> If you brick it completely they will not cover it. However, that is pretty unlikely unless you're trying to flash past the firmware power limit which I believe might be 1.212V like all the rest of the Kepler cards. I flashed all of my 680's and my poor 660's got flashes about 40 times each with no negative results.


How reliable to back up the BIOS via GPU-Z?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> so is this throttle issue fixed by the modded bios?
> 
> with this stock bios, i dont get it, even though GPU-Z is reporting a low TDP, and i max it to 106%... its still throttling with any kind of OC.


I am wondering too, the stock BIOS seem to have some false advertisement about TDP vs Heat vs OC. GTX680 can OC where exactly I wanted at. But for TITAN is confusing.

Sometime, +100 gives 1150Mhz... +120 gives 1160Mhz... + 90 gives 1150Mhz .. +200 give 1150Mhz. I'm like what.

.-.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am having a problem. I changed my mobo out to a Asus Maximus V Gene, everything is good, higher overclocks, including ram, but, for some reason, when in Windows [7], it doesn't recognize my gpu. I am actually using the card but Nvidia Control Panel will not open, and, my EVGA Precision cannot see the card either, what's the deal?


Did you re-install the nvidia driver after putting your card in?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Did you re-install the nvidia driver after putting your card in?


It will not let me install!!!


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I am wondering too, the stock BIOS seem to have some false advertisement about TDP vs Heat vs OC. GTX680 can OC where exactly I wanted at. But for TITAN is confusing.
> 
> Sometime, +100 gives 1150Mhz... +120 gives 1160Mhz... + 90 gives 1150Mhz .. +200 give 1150Mhz. I'm like what.
> 
> .-.


mine isn't that bad. but any kind of OC will throttle it. its sooo weird.. even the mildest +50 OC throttles it









i tried using a SC bios on it (which is around a +50 OC) and it was running FINE with no throttle! WTH is going on...

GPU-Z is reporting under 100 TDP, and power draw at precision x is showing 95%.... this is with +50 OC which is nothing! lol

and the highest temp i saw was 67C and i even prioritized it.. nothing.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> How reliable to back up the BIOS via GPU-Z?


I've never had an issue using it, I always save it with that first before I flash anything and it has always worked fine when I flash back to stock. You can also find your stock BIOS online if you need it again.


----------



## kpforce1

Need some help guys..... trying to decide if I should stick with my custom hybrid coold Titans or go with the Heatkiller or XSPC blocks







. I have a poll in my build thread to keep posts over there.

See Here









Edit: can't spell lol


----------



## Ftimster

Well someone asked me in this post how I liked my titans and the difference between two and three at 6000×1200 all I can say is I just put them in and started gaming  I'm running stock bios +55 on GPU for a 1110ghz all cards acis card 1 77.1 card 2 77.5 and card 3 82.2 custom fan profile 40-40 50-50 an so on...106 power 90c temp played FC3 last night for 5 hours straight from the start of the game all settings on high and ultra hdbo I think that's what it is (hdbo)I'm sure you guys know which setting I'm talking about anyway AWSOME  played like glass I have my GPU GHz in my g-19 keyboard no throttling cards rock solid card 1 1110-card 2-1110 card 3 1123 remember asic on card 3 is 82.2 so it clocks just a little better so I really don't see a need to over volt my cards at this time goofed around a few days ago and without any overvolting I was able to get 1150 on cards 1 & 2 card three again asic 82.2 1163ghz so I'm happy for now running the new beta driver. on air max temps 72-77c one small thing I did see was game related when I got to the second tower after finding what's her name lol did see some slight studdering I'm sure its game engine ****up stuff but after another 15 min of gameplay all was well I'm loving my new titans O and by the way was seeing appoximately 2.5 - 2.7 GB of memory usage sorry to here so many people having problems with there cards I'm guess im not pushing my cards hard enough or somthing after a wile I'm sure I will be pushing them harder just don't see the need rite now as they kick the **** out of everything I put at them bf3 c3 fc3 3960x oc to 4.6 3dmark 11 p28400 allways within 150 points on every run.....


----------



## Hawk777th

I have had great luck with mine I set target of 85C 106% and have seen 1200+ Mhz with no V bump. FC3 Crysis 2 Metro all have been running great!


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Hi what psu do you guys recommend for my two SC Titans apparently my Enermax

(http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=1&lv1=58&no=190)

Wont run two titans my pc powers up etc but no display output, if i take one out it works fine. It say on the box the 12v rail has to have 42amps, is that each rail ? because my psu has 30amps on each 12v rail it has four 12v rails.

I dont really want to have to go out and buy a new psu but if i have to i will tomorrow.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Hi what psu do you guys recommend for my two SC Titans apparently my Enermax
> 
> (http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=1&lv1=58&no=190)
> 
> Wont run two titans my pc powers up etc but no display output, if i take one out it works fine. It say on the box the 12v rail has to have 42amps, is that each rail ? because my psu has 30amps on each 12v rail it has four 12v rails.
> 
> I dont really want to have to go out and buy a new psu but if i have to i will tomorrow.


Your psu is more than enough for two Titans. 42amps is recommended for the whole Titan system including the other pc components. I'd trouble shoot some more to what's the problem before you buy a new psu. I'd change the cables around, and get rid of any pci-e extensions for the time being. 850w will cover it with a new one, if you must buy one.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Hi what psu do you guys recommend for my two SC Titans apparently my Enermax
> 
> (http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=1&lv1=58&no=190)
> 
> Wont run two titans my pc powers up etc but no display output, if i take one out it works fine. It say on the box the 12v rail has to have 42amps, is that each rail ? because my psu has 30amps on each 12v rail it has four 12v rails.
> 
> I dont really want to have to go out and buy a new psu but if i have to i will tomorrow.


So each Titan runs on its own? you might have in issue w/ the psu (bad psu) or something else. Have you tried each card in all the appropriate slots on your mb to test that too?

A great 850w should cover it. If you need the overhead, +1000w. Most reputable psu will be fine. Titan doesn't require a huge amount of power (unlike Fermis). Here's a list of recommended psu(s):

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

edit: btw, some mb require you to plug in an auxiliary power cable so make sure you have that plugged in. What are your specs?


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Its working now?? I changed pcix to gen 2 on al lanes motherboard is a p9x79 cpu is a 3930k stock right now, 16gb mushkin 2ghz ram, two 1tb hard drives two ssds corsair h100i that's everything, also can i still oc my 3930 with these two titans i could with my 7970 crossfire? oh i tried the force pcie gen 3 hack when i had a single card jut before but it didnt do anything?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Its working now?? I changed pcix to gen 2 on al lanes motherboard is a p9x79 cpu is a 3930k stock right now, 16gb mushkin 2ghz ram, two 1tb hard drives two ssds corsair h100i that's everything, also can i still oc my 3930 with these two titans i could with my 7970 crossfire? oh i tried the force pcie gen 3 hack when i had a single card jut before but it didnt do anything?


Yes, you can still oc your cpu no matter what gpu you're using.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Will 2 Titans be capable of running 4k with most games maxed out?


I'd expect it to be able to run any game maxxed with FXAA totally fine.

A single GTX Titan can run triple 1200P surround with bezel correction fine (BF3 I get FPS as high as 90FPS) and 4K is only around 1 million extra pixels (6912000pixels for three 1200P screens in surround and 8294400pixels for 4K), so I'd say two would be more than enough to give you 60FPS minimum. A single 1080P screen is only 2 million pixels if that kind of puts things into perspective, so it'd be similar to running 4 screen surround.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Mine is 65.9 %
> 
> Settings:
> Bios: 121gb115
> Power: 115%
> GPU Clock: +196
> Memory clock: +350
> Volt: 1.212
> Max temp 69 on air
> 
> This gives me a stable 1176 mhz in games and in Crysis 3 I could do 1202 mhz stable.
> 
> So I don`think ASIC Quality play any roll except that lower quality has more leakage and may require more voltage as my card need.


Mines 72.1%

Bios: 121gb145
Power: 115%
GPU Clock: +200
Memory clock: +350
Volt: 1.212
Max temp 71 on air

Gives me 1186mhz. I was running a bit higher MHz (could do valley runs and bf3 sessions at 1200mhz) but I backed it down. I'll ramp it back up again when I get it under water because for now it's plenty fast enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> For thoes with stuttering issues in BF3 with the new drivers try to go into Nvidia Inspector and remove the BF3 profile. I did not have what I can call stuttering issue just some smal hick ups some times. When I removed it this went away and my GPU usage went up from 92% to 97-98% and then even higher FPS


Might be worth trying out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Need some help guys..... trying to decide if I should stick with my custom hybrid coold Titans or go with the Heatkiller or XPSC blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a poll in my build thread to keep posts over there.
> 
> See Here


XSPC blocks.

Keep the same matching theme going. Your hybrid cooling solution is cool but I'd always opt for watercooled VRMs and memory over air.


----------



## SoloTwo

Finally managed to quickly grab a Superclocked on Amazon.



Within a couple minutes of getting the instock email I managed to get the only remaining one.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Is there any definitive Titan OC guide out there as opposed to download one of several random BIOSes, tinker with sliders and hope for the best?









Still doing some stock benching with mine and will put in an OC bar on the chart too. But with the way these are voltage locked, power locked, etc., it seems like it's far more complicated than it has to be to OC these.

What TDP does 100% power allow? 250 watts?


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Is there any definitive Titan OC guide out there as opposed to download one of several random BIOSes, tinker with sliders and hope for the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still doing some stock benching with mine and will put in an OC bar on the chart too. But with the way these are voltage locked, power locked, etc., it seems like it's far more complicated than it has to be to OC these.
> 
> What TDP does 100% power allow? 250 watts?


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_overclock_guide,1.html

12 pages of overclocking guide on that card lol


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I have a question though, With my dream computer (the one i have and in my sig) ho much better gaming performance would i have gotten by going intel with there new flagship 1K proc?

would my scores with 3d mark etc almost double idk y but my approx 4700 score on 3dmark11 seems quite low? on extreme settings

and side note:

if THIS is true, anytime soon, im a bit pissed now as I bought my titan less than a week ago:

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/153929-nvidias-gtx-titan-le-and-titan-ultra-leaked


----------



## carlhil2

Well, fixed my issue, just deleted all Nvidia files, including registry, was then able to install new drivers, this mobo is a beast, and to be so small,....it's as if i added a new cpu, went from 4.6 ghz 24/7 to 4.8, and that's just going with the auto-overclock in the bios, i will push it to 5 soon,...


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Im Running 314.22 with sli but, sli isn't working well in Tomb Raider or Unigen heaven it only uses 90% gp one and 30-40% odd on gpu two, also image quality on nvidia is really crap compared to AMD I came from two 7970 ghz editions to two titans and the two 7970s performed better at least in crossfire both gpus would get 100% utilization Idont think its any "smoother either with the titans, i have pcie gen 3 working now. Im running tomb raider at 2560x1440 but it still looked better on my radeons at 1920x1080 go figure. I have both cards boosting to 1060Mhhz gpu 3000Mhz memory when forcing alternat rendering 2. but if i turn on tress fx it tards the game to 6 fps.... wow Nvidia really need to sort **** out. oh and my cpu is oced to 4.3ghz with ram at 2ghz. what an i doing wrong????

Well i guess thats what happens when its an AMD Sponsored title, Just ran metro a nvidia way its ment to be played game, 97% usage on both gpus at 1920x1080 with 4 msaa advanced dop and tessellation and advance phys x im getting 170 fps so i guess its sad gamers experience is screwed by company evil im worried bout next gen console ports running poorly on nvidia now, as amd is in both consoles


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It will not let me install!!!


I'm running the Gene as well. No issue like that.

You have the bios set to pcie instead of integrated right?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone! So I finally got a Titan!

What clocks are your cards generally stable at on the stock cooler? I'm trying to get the 1202MHz boost using Naennon's BIOS, but the GPU skyrockets to 80c within a minute or so, and then throttles back to stock boost clocks (876MHz).

Any suggestions as to how I can solve this problem?

Hope its okay to ask this here. Or is it necessary that I open a new thread?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I have a question though, With my dream computer (the one i have and in my sig) ho much better gaming performance would i have gotten by going intel with there new flagship 1K proc?
> 
> would my scores with 3d mark etc almost double idk y but my approx 4700 score on 3dmark11 seems quite low? on extreme settings
> 
> and side note:
> 
> if THIS is true, anytime soon, im a bit pissed now as I bought my titan less than a week ago:
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/153929-nvidias-gtx-titan-le-and-titan-ultra-leaked


There will be no GTX Titan ultra. But you can assume Nvidia will be smart enough to use a cut down GK110 in their flagship GTX 700 series card.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

@ ahnafakeef

Cool it better its that simple really, i just tried metro at @2560x1440 in SLI and the top Titan jumped up to 90 degrees so i put the fan at 70% and it cooled down to 65 and stayed there. cooling is good just need a higher fan speed.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Just ordered a Evga SC Titan! , should arrive on Monday or Tuesday









I'm still unsure if I should order a second one or wait to see if nvidia releases a dual gk110 card.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Just ordered a Evga SC Titan! , should arrive on Monday or Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still unsure if I should order a second one or wait to see if nvidia releases a dual gk110 card.


No more Ultra Titan for you???


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> No more Ultra Titan for you???


*IF* there is a Titan Ultra, im pretty sure it will be a dual gk110 card









But ya i know I could not take gaming on a temporary gtx 560 or 660 on my 1440p monitor and by the end of the may the value of the 690s are going to go down even more, i was happy to get $900 for mine!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> so is this throttle issue fixed by the modded bios?
> 
> with this stock bios, i dont get it, even though GPU-Z is reporting a low TDP, and i max it to 106%... its still throttling with any kind of OC.


Yes I think that is the general problem with stock bios and thats why people here are flashing theire cards. So flash that ****er with E.G. the 121gb115 bios
and get some peace


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> *IF* there is a Titan Ultra, im pretty sure it will be a dual gk110 card


At $2499 it would be the most expensive non pro card too!
Might as well come from the plant liquid cooled as well.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @ ahnafakeef
> 
> Cool it better its that simple really, i just tried metro at @2560x1440 in SLI and the top Titan jumped up to 90 degrees so i put the fan at 70% and it cooled down to 65 and stayed there. cooling is good just need a higher fan speed.


Tried it already. The fan at 75 keeps it below 80c (at which point the throttling starts). But Tomb Raider (only game I've played on the new system) crashes when I set the fan speed manually.

New problem : The core clock drops to 640MHz in game (Tomb Raider) because of the heat issues. Things are just getting worse it seems.

Please provide me with instructions as to how I should proceed. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Creator

Has anyone figured out Titan memory overclocking?

My card : If I try +800 on Heaven/Valley on the memory, I'll start seeing colorful star burst artifacts. At above +500, I'll get green-stripe artifacts in 3dmark11. Anything below that runs fine.

Brother's card : Can do +850 on Heaven/Valley with no artifacts? And when they do, they're more like block and flash artifacts - completely different than what I see. For 3dmark11, there are streak-like or even shadow artifacts that show up as low as +250 - again, different than what I see.

So the same two cards (both EVGA), but different types of artifacts. I wonder if Titans are shipping with different brands or revisions of memory? (Will check out later when I get home)


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes I think that is the general problem with stock bios and thats why people here are flashing theire cards. So flash that ****er with E.G. the 121gb115 bios
> and get some peace


is that bios just raising the power limit? or is it doing anything else. ive confirmed i get massive unstable-ness with any voltage increase so... i think im stuck. unless the voltage increase is tied to the crappy bios hence it was causing massive artifacts and rendering issues.

or are voltage increase just tied to the card, which means i cant handle those 1.2v bios that is at 1200mhz









it looks like this when i had stock bios running +38mV overvoltage


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Just ordered a Evga SC Titan! , should arrive on Monday or Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still unsure if I should order a second one or wait to see if nvidia releases a dual gk110 card.


A dual gk110 would, by necessity, be rather gimped. Power draw would be far too high unless the cores were downclocked/cherrypicked or had an additional SMX disabled, etc. You'd be in another GTX 590 situation where it's only a bargain because its 75% the cost of two more power hungry parent cards.

But unlike the 590 I don't think nvidia would release a second version with coiltronics as a vrm OEM so overclocking would probably be dissatisfactory.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> is that bios just raising the power limit? or is it doing anything else. ive confirmed i get massive unstable-ness with any voltage increase so... i think im stuck. unless the voltage increase is tied to the crappy bios hence it was causing massive artifacts and rendering issues.
> 
> or are voltage increase just tied to the card, which means i cant handle those 1.2v bios that is at 1200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like this when i had stock bios running +38mV overvoltage


I have an Asus card so I don`t know about your stock bios and never see the issue you got there.
The bios I`m talking about has 1.212 voltage. It may be your bios so I would give it a try.


----------



## Qu1ckset

How much hotter or more power draw will SLI titans have compared to a single gtx690?

Trying to plan a new loop..


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> How much hotter or more power draw will SLI titans have compared to a s gtx690?
> 
> Trying to plan a new loop..


Well one card will draw a TDP of 250W-300W (depending on your overclocking). So you are looking at around 500W-600W total. Correct me if I am wrong. One single 690 max draws 375W.


----------



## Devnant

Count me in the club guys! Got mine a few days ago, here's some pics:




Still saving some money for my second one. It was either that, or a 1440p display this month!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Count me in the club guys! Got mine a few days ago, here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still saving some money for my second one. It was either that, or a 1440p display this month!


You should get the 1440p monitor first as SLI is overkill on 1080p/1200p (unless you want max settings on Crysis 3 or something with all AA).


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Count me in the club guys! Got mine a few days ago, here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still saving some money for my second one. It was either that, or a 1440p display this month!


._. for me one is enough for the games I'm playing... + I only play Crysis 3 campaign once and I'm not interested in MP. If you plan on playing Crysis 3 every day yeah second TITAN. +$1000... I would rather get 1440p first if you don't have.

BF3 is smooth but again I only play it 1 day per week.

The game right now I'm playing is GW2 (dx9) on 1440p. I needed TITAN for game cinema recording. Hitting well over 120-180 FPS in GW2 and in WvWvW is about perfect 60-70FPS. High frame recording at 120FPS is sweet for slo-mo effects at max graphic. Not many people are capable to do it without a super computer. I'm talking about within the 1% who is interested in game cinematography. 0.01% ???


----------



## wholeeo

I have to to stop looking at these things. Getting a Titanic spending itch.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have to to stop looking at these things. Getting a Titanic spending itch.


I know how you feel but I broke the ice.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ._. for me one is enough for the games I'm playing... + I only play Crysis 3 campaign once and I'm not interested in MP. If you plan on playing Crysis 3 every day yeah second TITAN. +$1000... I would rather get 1440p first if you don't have.
> 
> BF3 is smooth but again I only play it 1 day per week.
> 
> The game right now I'm playing is GW2 (dx9) on 1440p. I needed TITAN for game cinema recording. Hitting well over 120-180 FPS in GW2 and in WvWvW is about perfect 60-70FPS. High frame recording at 120FPS is sweet for slo-mo effects at max graphic. Not many people are capable to do it without a super computer. I'm talking about within the 1% who is interested in game cinematography. 0.01% ???


Oh speaking of Guild Wars 2, a good way to test coil whine and OC stability is to sit at Lion's Arch with no V-Sync and max settings. If you drivers crash <1 hour in standing near the Mystic Forge with lots of players, your OC failed. Despite being DX9, that part of the game weirdly stresses GPU OC's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have to to stop looking at these things. Getting a Titanic spending itch.


However your 690 looks like it is still a boss! You can sell it and join us?


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ._. for me one is enough for the games I'm playing... + I only play Crysis 3 campaign once and I'm not interested in MP. If you plan on playing Crysis 3 every day yeah second TITAN. +$1000... I would rather get 1440p first if you don't have.
> 
> BF3 is smooth but again I only play it 1 day per week.
> 
> The game right now I'm playing is GW2 (dx9) on 1440p. I needed TITAN for game cinema recording. Hitting well over 120-180 FPS in GW2 and in WvWvW is about perfect 60-70FPS. High frame recording at 120FPS is sweet for slo-mo effects at max graphic. Not many people are capable to do it without a super computer. I'm talking about within the 1% who is interested in game cinematography. 0.01% ???


At first, I was not feeling the need at all, maxing everything >60 FPS on 1080p with 8xMSAA, but Crysis 3 (4xTXAA was good enough for me anyways). But at 1440p, that same smoothness with one GTX TITAN is just not there, and I'm not talking only about Crysis 3. Actually, Crysis 3 still felt smooth enough on 1440p, ultra, 4xTXAA.

When I really felt the need for a second TITAN, was playing Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider, and Metro MAXed out (I'm very sensitive when frames drop bellow 40 FPS).


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> At first, I was not feeling the need at all, maxing everything >60 FPS on 1080p with 8xMSAA, but Crysis 3 (4xTXAA was good enough for me anyways). But at 1440p, that same smoothness with one GTX TITAN is just not there, and I'm not talking only about Crysis 3. Actually, Crysis 3 still felt smooth enough on 1440p, ultra, 4xTXAA.
> 
> When I really felt the need for a second TITAN, was playing Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider, and Metro MAXed out (I'm very sensitive when frames drop bellow 40 FPS).


Wait so you have a 1440p panel right now? What we are trying to say is that for an additional grand, you should get the panel first then tack on a 2nd Titan (or do both at the same time). However when you do go 1440p, then in your situation it would be important to get a 2nd one.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Wait so you have a 1440p panel right now? What we are trying to say is that for an additional grand, you should get the panel first then tack on a 2nd Titan (or do both at the same time). However when you do go 1440p, then in your situation it would be important to get a 2nd one.


Yep! After I got my 1440p display that's just what I'm doing.









Saving money for that second TITAN now.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Yep! After I got my 1440p display that's just what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saving money for that second TITAN now.


Oh ok that makes sense. I thought you were on 1080p/1200p. In that case, getting a 2nd one is overkill!









If I gotten a 1440p, that would be my plan too.


----------



## Star Forge

Sorry for the double post (since no one posted anything new prior to this). However does anyone here have a Titan shroud (the stock aircooler) that they are willing to sell (preferably if you are one of those people that hard voltmodded the card, on a watercooling or LN2 solution and voided the warranty)? I am interested in buying one from you if your shroud is in excellent condition. I want to try a painting experiment by re-anodizing the aluminum metal parts of the shroud in a paint shop to the coating used on the GTX 690's.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Count me in the club guys! Got mine a few days ago, here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still saving some money for my second one. It was either that, or a 1440p display this month!


Just wonder why is EVGA the overrepresented card here?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Just wonder why is EVGA the overrepresented card here?


1. Promotion free games.

2. Availability before other third parties.

3. They have more variety of TITAN packaging (Normal, SC+, Signature)

4. 3 Years Warranty...

Nvidia major partner.

... Do you think I should register my card? Or do it when it needs RMA? o.o *knock on wood*


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 1. Promotion free games.
> 2. Availability before other third parties.
> 3. They have more variety of TITAN packaging (Normal, SC+, Signature)
> 4. 3 Years Warranty...
> 
> Nvidia major partner.
> 
> ... Do you think I should register my card? Or do it when it needs RMA? o.o *knock on wood*


To add on that.

1. Generally better warranty and customer service than Asus (even though my RMA history on the Titan with eVGA didn't go as smoothly as it should).
2. You can extend the warranty to 10 years directly with them.
3. Lets your do cross-shipping on RMA's.
4. Prices on the eVGA cards has been more stable.

Also you should register now if you want to get EAR (Cross-Ship with free shipping and no collateral) and Extended Warranty.


----------



## Star Forge

Oops. Double Post.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 1. Promotion free games.
> 2. Availability before other third parties.
> 3. They have more variety of TITAN packaging (Normal, SC+, Signature)
> 4. 3 Years Warranty...
> 
> Nvidia major partner.
> 
> ... Do you think I should register my card? Or do it when it needs RMA? o.o *knock on wood*


Ok, so you ship the card back to EVGA if is anything wrong or do you only need to notify them?
Here in Norway I just send it to the web shop I bought it from and no questions asked, even if it is not anything wrong with the product and my reason is just that I don`t want it. And warranty is not bound to a specific manufacture. By law it is the same for all products. So 3 or 5 years for a product if is meant to last long, hehe. So I have nothing to do with the manufacture of the products.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Ok, so you ship the card back to EVGA if is anything wrong or do you only need to notify them?
> Here in Norway I just send it to the web shop I bought it from and no questions asked, even if it is not anything wrong with the product and my reason is just that I don`t want it. And warranty is not bound to a specific manufacture. By law it is the same for all products. So 3 or 5 years for a product if is meant to last long, hehe. So I have nothing to do with the manufacture of the products.


If you are using eVGA's RMA Policy under the standard RMA policy, you ship the card to eVGA's repair center in the EU and they will ship you a replacement one back. eVGA also offers a collateral cross-ship if you want to get the replacement first before shipping yours out. I don't know if the EU is eligible for eVGA's EAR program, which is just a cross-ship without paid shipping fees both ways and no full-price collateral (just $1 USD instead).


----------



## paradoxis

i have a question,i have 2 titans with different voltage one dose 1.187v max voltage at + 37 and the other dose 1.200v at +37 im using 121gb115-p0&2 bios with afterburner,how can i get my card that dose max 1.187v card to do 1.200v ?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxis*
> 
> i have a question,i have 2 titans with different voltage one dose 1.187v max voltage at + 37 and the other dose 1.200v at +37 im using 121gb115-p0&2 bios with afterburner,how can i get my card that dose max 1.187v card to do 1.200v ?


Try another custom BIOS that pegs the P0 and P1 state to 1.200V+ Something like opt33's N1212.rom.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/4990#post_19547493


----------



## paradoxis

but dose it stay always at 1.200v even in idle? 121gb115-p0&2 bios gose to 0.8v when in idle


----------



## Cito

Joining the Ranks!!!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxis*
> 
> but dose it stay always at 1.200v even in idle? 121gb115-p0&2 bios gose to 0.8v when in idle


By default it will downclock to save energy and heat. However, you can always peg every P state to 1.200V using Kepler Bios Tweaker in the BIOS. It is just that some of these other custom BIOS's (Naennon-derived) might work better than Naennon's original when it comes to pegging voltages.



Here I also am going to attach the modification with all pegged voltages to 1.200V and with P0 at 1.212V. Flash at your own risk.

N1212X.zip 229k .zip file


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thank you for that Guru3d link







. Also, how are you getting 100+ FPS in GW2? Right now mine's locked to 60 with frame limiter disabled and refresh at default. I know in the past it used to go past 60 but not now.

Also holding 30+ in WvW? Really? I know CPU matters a ton but just tried a battle last night in a group of 40 on 30 on 30 and was in the single digits for a brief period. Now if you're just with 10-20 people at a fort or in the field, yeah 30+ is easy. Thought you meant in battle.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Thank you for that Guru3d link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, how are you getting 100+ FPS in GW2? Right now mine's locked to 60 with frame limiter disabled and refresh at default. I know in the past it used to go past 60 but not now.
> 
> Also holding 30+ in WvW? Really? I know CPU matters a ton but just tried a battle last night in a group of 40 on 30 on 30 and was in the single digits for a brief period. Now if you're just with 10-20 people at a fort or in the field, yeah 30+ is easy. Thought you meant in battle.


Peg the rendering to Supersample. It will punch the Titan to over 60 FPS at Lion's Arch near the Mystic Forge.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Thank you for that Guru3d link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, how are you getting 100+ FPS in GW2? Right now mine's locked to 60 with frame limiter disabled and refresh at default. I know in the past it used to go past 60 but not now.
> 
> Also holding 30+ in WvW? Really? I know CPU matters a ton but just tried a battle last night in a group of 40 on 30 on 30 and was in the single digits for a brief period. Now if you're just with 10-20 people at a fort or in the field, yeah 30+ is easy. Thought you meant in battle.


GW2 loves single GPU but first the higher the CPU clock gives the most FPS in Guild Wars 2 (Please for other who had no idea about GW2 engine, don't jam in say GPU is all matters. This game is different.) Both high clock and high end gpu will be able to yield a very high framerate in GW2 and both has to work together.



Spoiler: Samples



Recorded with single GTX680: 




Recorded with GTX80 SLI (video speed cut downed 1/4 for slow mo): 







Not the best sample but GTX680 SLI can run GW2 pretty high but the SLI scaling only gives about 10-15FPS more (bad scaling). Not double. Single GTX680 is able to put off 80-110FPS in some area.

TITAN would be able to boost the game FPS high due it is not SLI, no SLI scaling issue or microshuttering in my case.

Note: I haven't had the chance to get into WvWvW yet, I just got my card and only ran 1-2 dungeons. I'm too busy cleaning spring my place atm + *prepping a big sale. See signature. *


----------



## wermad

Anyone running EVGA backplates with other make water blocks? (ie EK, Koolance, HK, AC, XSPC, etc.). Looking to pick up a couple of EVGA as they're a bit cheaper then the EK ones.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GW2 loves single GPU but first the higher the CPU clock gives the most FPS in Guild Wars 2 (Please for other who had no idea about GW2 engine, don't jam in say GPU is all matters. This game is different.) Both high clock and high end gpu will be able to yield a very high framerate in GW2 and both has to work together.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Samples
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded with single GTX680:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded with GTX80 SLI (video speed cut downed 1/4 for slow mo):


That is very true too however to break the V-Sync 60 FPS barrier, you will also need to max out the rendering quality. I can push it over 60 FPS while still considered being on V-Sync. In summary though, it is still high-CPU game as well with the GPU coming a close second.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Has anyone figured out Titan memory overclocking?
> 
> My card : If I try +800 on Heaven/Valley on the memory, I'll start seeing colorful star burst artifacts. At above +500, I'll get green-stripe artifacts in 3dmark11. Anything below that runs fine.
> 
> Brother's card : Can do +850 on Heaven/Valley with no artifacts? And when they do, they're more like block and flash artifacts - completely different than what I see. For 3dmark11, there are streak-like or even shadow artifacts that show up as low as +250 - again, different than what I see.
> 
> So the same two cards (both EVGA), but different types of artifacts. I wonder if Titans are shipping with different brands or revisions of memory? (Will check out later when I get home)


When you are overclocking and begin to see artifacting you're pushing the GPU into unsafe territory where it may sustain damage. You want to run your GPU OC to the point that there is no artifacting present.

You sound like you have a good quality card. My Titans will just crash with mem OC above +400.

On the other hand I did have the same star-burst artifacting with one of my Titans with a small OC. A re-application of the TIM completely got rid of all artifacting with mild overclocks for me. From what i have seen if the manufactures application of TIM is not perfect and has an area of the GPU that is either not covered with TIM or a air bubble forms then one of the cores could be overheating causing the artifact, even though your GPU temps look good in your monitoring software. Nvidia's TIM looked very dry and cheap on my Titan. No idea why they would use that on a $1000 GPU. My re-application of TIM dropped my load temp a few degrees also.

A new application of TIM is not guaranteed to get rid of high OC artifact, but it doesnt hurt to try. YMMV.


----------



## thebski

Hey guys, just ordered an EVGA GTX Titan. Without having to sift through 256 pages of posts, can someone point me to an area in the thread or in the direction of the best modded bios to use?

I already know I'm going to flash just to avoid any of these dumb throttling issues. Ideally, clocks would not be touched but voltage would be unlocked to 1.212V or whatever the standard bios unlocked voltage is in the 3D app state only (i.e. down clocks and volts like normal in 2D mode), fan speed unlocked from 20-100%, and a power setting that most on here agree is sufficient. Anything like that out there?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered an EVGA GTX Titan. Without having to sift through 256 pages of posts, can someone point me to an area in the thread or in the direction of the best modded bios to use?
> 
> I already know I'm going to flash just to avoid any of these dumb throttling issues. Ideally, clocks would not be touched but voltage would be unlocked to 1.212V or whatever the standard bios unlocked voltage is in the 3D app state only (i.e. down clocks and volts like normal in 2D mode), fan speed unlocked from 20-100%, and a power setting that most on here agree is sufficient. Anything like that out there?


The two I will recommend is either the RR09SS.rom (if you want the card to constantly change its voltage on the fly) or the N1212.rom (to keep it safely pegged at 1.212V when it is under max 3D load).


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> The two I will recommend is either the RR09SS.rom (if you want the card to constantly change its voltage on the fly) or the N1212.rom (to keep it safely pegged at 1.212V when it is under max 3D load).


Thanks. I may just try them both out and see which I like best. Any idea where I can get these files?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered an EVGA GTX Titan.


Scratch that. Went over to Newegg to set up the email notify and they had them in stock too, so I went ahead and snagged my second for SLI. I'm pretty excited ... my bank account is not. LOL


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Thanks. I may just try them both out and see which I like best. Any idea where I can get these files?


http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## djriful

Having a custom rom, is that mean on my stock cooler TITAN, I'll have it to be running like a Jet engine at load?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Having a custom rom, is that mean on my stock cooler TITAN, I'll have it to be running like a Jet engine at load?


Nope. The fan curve on the customs are the same as the stock BIOS (30-85). You can modify to 30-100 using KBT but personally my stock aircooled Titan has never needed to spin faster than 75% using any BIOS.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> http://1pcent.com/?p=277


Thanks much! +rep


----------



## wermad

Thought i lost one Titan but it turns out she's alive and well. Looking more and more like a mb slot issue.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Titan ultra name gets dropped as PURE speculation, now not only are people who can't read raving about this card that doesn't exist, but apparently now websites are picking up on it and calling it a "controlled leak?

Stahp it internet.

Stahp.

Can't find one damn bit of actual "verification" that this is a "controlled leak" other than "cuz the internet said so somewhere once." I will eat my words and buy a second Titan if this turns out to be a thing though.


----------



## FtW 420

Agreed it is pure speculation right now, only nvidia knows what nvidia might do in the future.

So far Evga only has the vanilla, Superclock, SC signature, & hydrocopper Titans, they still need 5 or 6 more models & will need fancy fast sounding names for them... Ultra could be one...


----------



## wholeeo

Are the superclocked editions binned?


----------



## FtW 420

They don't seem to be, looks more like complete random luck for getting great cards.


----------



## wermad

After some thorough testing, did a final run and here's my score











[email protected] 4.7, gpu stock. A personal best score. I should have benched my 690s but there' off to their new owners


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Just took the plunge into Titan land. I'm not really happy with the minimum frame rates of this 660ti ftw sig 2 sli setup. Awesome frame rate for price, it's just that sli comes with micro stuttering. Ive heard the titan is beast at frametimes and min frame rate. Waited for amazon to have in stock because of thier superior return policy. May 3rd is redemption day can't wait for titan-gasm


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> After some thorough testing, did a final run and here's my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 4.7, gpu stock. A personal best score. I should have benched my 690s but there' off to their new owners


This was the 3dmark11 score from my 7970 vs Titan comparison in my sig:



That was with the stock bios. Just haven't gotten around to testing with the modded bios's yet...


----------



## wermad

What's a good initial baby step to oc them? I noticed one is higher clocked then the other (SC evga one). Best to use EVGA precision?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> After some thorough testing, did a final run and here's my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 4.7, gpu stock. A personal best score. I should have benched my 690s but there' off to their new owners


Your graphics score looks off. Two titans at stock (boost was 1053MHz stock) I was hitting 29.2k graphics. 1202 core bumped that up to 33.1-2k graphics.

Though futuremark is kind of a bad graphics bench due to the heavy CPU reliance. Valley/Heaven are much much much better for looking at graphics performance. My difference between stock 3.5GHz and 4.7GHz in Valley is ~1.1fps. In Futuremark benches though.... few thousand marks difference.

For baby step OC, almost every titan can do ~1050-1100 on stock volts.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Your graphics score looks off. Two titans at stock (boost was 1053MHz stock) I was hitting 29.2k graphics. 1202 core bumped that up to 33.1-2k graphics.
> 
> Though futuremark is kind of a bad graphics bench due to the heavy CPU reliance. Valley/Heaven are much much much better for looking at graphics performance. My difference between stock 3.5GHz and 4.7GHz in Valley is ~1.1fps. In Futuremark benches though.... few thousand marks difference.
> 
> For baby step OC, almost every titan can do ~1050-1100 on stock volts.


Thanks









I'm running them on 8x slots since one of my mb's slots is bad. Most benchmarks are running hexa core lga2011 and they're hitting ~19-20k in p setting. And I'm only pushing 4.7 since this mb don't like my Sb. On their own, they scored very close (~12.6k). I'll check out some more reviews to see if I'm off. Both cores are loading 99%.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What's a good initial baby step to oc them? I noticed one is higher clocked then the other (SC evga one). Best to use EVGA precision?


Ramp up the voltage to +38mv on both cards. You will see an initial core OC just with the extra voltage as the new GPU Boost 2.0 regulates core speed by voltage also. Then the normal 20mhz core increase steps until you get any artifacts or a driver crash and back down to last stable clock. Those steps have been very safe and no one has had any issues as the +38mv is pretty mild IMO.

When your ready to take it to the next level you can flash the bios for even more performance. Especially to take advantage of your low water cooled temps.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running them on 8x slots since one of my mb's slots is bad. Most benchmarks are running hexa core lga2011 and they're hitting ~19-20k in p setting. And I'm only pushing 4.7 since this mb don't like my Sb. On their own, they scored very close (~12.6k). I'll check out some more reviews to see if I'm off. Both cores are loading 99%.


Is that x8 at 2.0 or 3.0? I'm running x8/x8 at 3.0 and here's my stock score running a quad 1155 (no 2011 for me until IB-E):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295114

3DMark Score P20662
Graphics Score 29298
Physics Score 11572 (I think mem was only 2200MHz at this point. 2666 is a recent change)
Combined Score 10167


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Is that x8 at 2.0 or 3.0? I'm running x8/x8 at 3.0 and here's my stock score running a quad 1155 (no 2011 for me until IB-E):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295114
> 
> 3DMark Score P20662
> Graphics Score 29298
> Physics Score 11572 (I think mem was only 2200MHz at this point. 2666 is a recent change)
> Combined Score 10167


Its 2.0 since SB doesn't do 3.0. Memory is at 1600, cpu at 4.7 and both gpu stock. member that clock for clock, IB is ~200mhz faster then SB. So, your cpu would need to be ~4.5 for an even comparison


----------



## MKHunt

Wow, I can't believe I actually asked if your 2700k was running 3.0 speeds.

It's glaringly obvious that so far, final exams have not been nice to me. I'm curious now what effect the bandwidth has on titans. I don't imagine it's any more than 3-3.5% since 7970s showed IIRC a 2% difference. In your mobo BIOS, do you have an item called 'Legacy Benchmark Enhancement'? My Z68 has that and it makes a notable impact on 3dm when disabled (though it also lowers max OC by a smidgen)


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I actually asked if your 2700k was running 3.0 speeds.
> 
> It's glaringly obvious that so far, final exams have not been nice to me. I'm curious now what effect the bandwidth has on titans. I don't imagine it's any more than 3-3.5% since 7970s showed IIRC a 2% difference. In your mobo BIOS, do you have an item called 'Legacy Benchmark Enhancement'? My Z68 has that and it makes a notable impact on 3dm when disabled (though it also lowers max OC by a smidgen)


I just read your Sig Rig... I'm on the floor. Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## Ftimster

Sandy b does not do pci-e natively but it is pcie 3.0 ready on die ez regedit hak not to sure about your 200mhz + ivy thing my system does 3.0 great just my 2 cents


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Sandy b does not do pci-e natively but it is pcie 3.0 ready on die ez regedit hak not to sure about your 200mhz + ivy thing my system does 3.0 great just my 2 cents


*S*andy *B*ridge LGA1155, not *S*andy *B*ridge *-E*xtreme LGA2011









*I*vy *B*ridge is about 200mhz faster compared to *S*and *B*ridge when clocked at the same frequency. So SB @ 4.7 is equivalent to IB at 4.5. Still with LGA1155 btw


----------



## carlhil2

I am about to jump into water cooling with this low priced kit, is it worth it? http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1TPM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_10


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am about to jump into water cooling with this low priced kit, is it worth it? http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1TPM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_10


Good kit, but I would get the RX kit myself if your case can swing it. but with the case you have that kit you got would be great...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> well the overvoltage won't add up to a locked voltage.
> This is because there are layers in the design where Hardware is the most important one this can take control of everything the second one is the bios it can guide the hardware and the last is software which is the weakest one unless there is support build in in the earlier layers.
> 
> You should first find out where the sweet spot is before going to 1.25V as you might actually decrease you max oc with too high voltage.
> 
> evga 1.250v(3).zip 229k .zip file


Hey guys has anyone here had any success with this 1.25v BIOS, I know a few people had cards that needed a blind reflash after the attempt but I have not seen anyone have success with it. Would be nice to get a tad more voltage and see if that helps, but if there have been nothing but borked flashes it may not be worth it.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey guys has anyone here had any success with this 1.25v BIOS, I know a few people had cards that needed a blind reflash after the attempt but I have not seen anyone have success with it. Would be nice to get a tad more voltage and see if that helps, but if there have been nothing but borked flashes it may not be worth it.


Not worth it. I haven't heard any successes with it but bad flashes.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Good kit, but I would get the RX kit myself if your case can swing it. but with the case you have that kit you got would be great...


I am going to get this case, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007S02GMA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER, also, new tubing and clasps, and, also, my Rad will be outside of the case,...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am about to jump into water cooling with this low priced kit, is it worth it? http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1TPM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_10


XSPC starter watercooling kits are great. But you don't want the rasa version you want this one, the raystorm version:

http://www.xs-pc.com/products/watercooling-kits/x2o-750-watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-r360-watercooling-kit/

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html

You get a good CPU block and good radiator that you can keep for ages and everything else you need for cheap. It's not more expensive than the rasa version either. Like $10-20.

And why does the rad have to be outside of the C70? Check my sig rig. You can fit a lot of rad into that case. 35mm thick 360mm with push fans up top easily and 240mm at the front in push pull if you want.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am going to get this case, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007S02GMA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER, also, new tubing and clasps, and, also, my Rad will be outside of the case,...


Oh okay... You'll be all set then.... *(TheStache)* has the right kit for you. It has the proper WB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> XSPC starter watercooling kits are great. But you don't want the rasa version you want this one, the raystorm version:
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/watercooling-kits/x2o-750-watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-r360-watercooling-kit/
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> 
> You get a good CPU block and good radiator that you can keep for ages and everything else you need for cheap. It's not more expensive than the rasa version either. Like $10-20.
> 
> And why does the rad have to be outside of the C70? Check my sig rig. You can fit a lot of rad into that case. 35mm thick 360mm with push fans up top easily and 240mm at the front in push pull if you want.


Yeah that's what I would go with....


----------



## Darco19

I think my 'new' Titan back from RMA seems to be the worst one ever. It stock boosts to a max of 940mhz and can't even reach 1100mhz stable in benchmarks. Oh and don't even get me started on the memory...

I've tried a range of different BIOS's, including Naennon's, the N1212 and N1187's, yet the card just doesn't like them. I'm actually tempted to return it, and make up an excuse such as the card exhibiting coil whine, in hopes of getting a second try with the lottery - the shop where I bought it from does have a 14-day policy for non-satisfactory goods.


----------



## mcg75

Guys, can we get some recent feedback on the different bios and how they seem to behave for you?

I like Naennons original but I don't want to be at max volts all the time.

I tried the rr09ss bios and got artifacts in 3dmark11 at stock boost of 1058mhz. That doesn't happen on stock bios. It crashed Heaven 3.0 after the first run stock as well.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> I think my 'new' Titan back from RMA seems to be the worst one ever. It stock boosts to a max of 940mhz and can't even reach 1100mhz stable in benchmarks. Oh and don't even get me started on the memory...
> 
> I've tried a range of different BIOS's, including Naennon's, the N1212 and N1187's, yet the card just doesn't like them. I'm actually tempted to return it, and make up an excuse such as the card exhibiting coil whine, in hopes of getting a second try with the lottery - the shop where I bought it from does have a 14-day policy for non-satisfactory goods.


As it boosts above 837-877 it is a functional card.
Although it is fraud for the sake of OCN try again


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> XSPC starter watercooling kits are great. But you don't want the rasa version you want this one, the raystorm version:
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/watercooling-kits/x2o-750-watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-r360-watercooling-kit/
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> 
> You get a good CPU block and good radiator that you can keep for ages and everything else you need for cheap. It's not more expensive than the rasa version either. Like $10-20.
> 
> And why does the rad have to be outside of the C70? Check my sig rig. You can fit a lot of rad into that case. 35mm thick 360mm with push fans up top easily and 240mm at the front in push pull if you want.


I have no expericen with water cooling so maybe a stupid question. Could you put the GPU in that loop for cooling also in that solution?
I see at german company Aquacomputer has external water cooling systems, dunno of anyone here has some input on that.
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2990


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> As it boosts above 837-877 it is a functional card.
> Although it is fraud for the sake of OCN try again


I think it's safe to say I have nothing to lose from doing so, since the retailer can even come collect the card from me.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I have no expericen with water cooling so maybe a stupid question. Could you put the GPU in that loop for cooling also in that solution?
> I see at german company Aquacomputer has external water cooling systems, dunno of anyone here has some input on that.
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2990


You could in that 360MM, rule of thumb is a 120mm for every component. me myself I would want more. For my gaming rig I have a 360, 240, & a 120MM. Cards top out @ 41C, CPU @ 5GHz & 1.435 volts max out full load @ 76C

I think a 360 for a CPU & GPU is good though


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Oh okay... You'll be all set then.... *(TheStache)* has the right kit for you. It has the proper WB
> Yeah that's what I would go with....


Yes, i know, i bought it at Amazon, it actually has the Raystorm block and newer pump/res. what's for keeping the tubes tight and safe? oh, and i changed my case, i love more space, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EPUQAE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.....


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> I think my 'new' Titan back from RMA seems to be the worst one ever. It stock boosts to a max of 940mhz and can't even reach 1100mhz stable in benchmarks. Oh and don't even get me started on the memory...
> 
> I've tried a range of different BIOS's, including Naennon's, the N1212 and N1187's, yet the card just doesn't like them. I'm actually tempted to return it, and make up an excuse such as the card exhibiting coil whine, in hopes of getting a second try with the lottery - the shop where I bought it from does have a 14-day policy for non-satisfactory goods.


Not stable as in it crashes at 1100MHz or just throttles below it? If it crashes, then that is some seriously bad silicon. If it just throttles, that's not too uncommon. Mine does, too, and there are many others. Stock BIOS I can get 1110MHz in most games, but Sleeping Dogs throttles it down to 1032-1045MHz at times.


----------



## specopsFI

DP and don't even know how


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I have no expericen with water cooling so maybe a stupid question. Could you put the GPU in that loop for cooling also in that solution?
> I see at german company Aquacomputer has external water cooling systems, dunno of anyone here has some input on that.
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2990


Doing a loop out side of the case is fine. I prefer to have my water cooling loops inside the case for a cleaner look(less tubing to run and etc.)
I have a water cooling guide I made if you need help on understanding the basics and how to put a loop together. I also have videos to go along with my guide.

Water cooling guide
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/913181-water-cooling-guide-noobs.html#post11984918


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Not stable as in it crashes at 1100MHz or just throttles below it? If it crashes, then that is some seriously bad silicon. If it just throttles, that's not too uncommon. Mine does, too, and there are many others. Stock BIOS I can get 1110MHz in most games, but Sleeping Dogs throttles it down to 1032-1045MHz at times.


Crashes as in it blacks-out my monitor, and I have to manually power down my PC. This is on the stock BIOS, so nothing has been modded. It's not related to temperatures either.

I'm so disappointed because my original Titan could do 1241mhz without throttling, with Naennon's 145% Power BIOS.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> You could in that 360MM, rule of thumb is a 1200mm for every component. me myself I would want more. For my gaming rig I have a 360, 240, & a 120MM. Cards top out @ 41C, CPU @ 5GHz & 1.435 volts max out full load @ 76C
> 
> I think a 360 for a CPU & GPU is good though


Rule of thumb is 150w per 120mm rad


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Crashes as in it blacks-out my monitor, and I have to manually power down my PC. This is on the stock BIOS, so nothing has been modded. It's not related to temperatures either.
> 
> I'm so disappointed because my original Titan could do 1241mhz without throttling, with Naennon's 145% Power BIOS.


Ouch. Mine crashes at 1137MHz which isn't good either but that seems really bad.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Does the modded bios void warranties?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Rule of thumb is 150w per 120mm rad


Clearly you know that's a typo don't you?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, can we get some recent feedback on the different bios and how they seem to behave for you?
> 
> I like Naennons original but I don't want to be at max volts all the time.
> 
> I tried the rr09ss bios and got artifacts in 3dmark11 at stock boost of 1058mhz. That doesn't happen on stock bios. It crashed Heaven 3.0 after the first run stock as well.


my experience with RR09SS: anything less than +25mV ends up crashing. i think since power limit 100% = 300W it needs the extra volts...


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, I finally did some BIOS flashing and discovered my card is maxing out at around 1150-1163 no matter what. I think I will go back to stock BIOS as it was going to 1058 already in games and running a lot cooler with less volts.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Doing a loop out side of the case is fine. I prefer to have my water cooling loops inside the case for a cleaner look(less tubing to run and etc.)
> I have a water cooling guide I made if you need help on understanding the basics and how to put a loop together. I also have videos to go along with my guide.
> 
> Water cooling guide
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/913181-water-cooling-guide-noobs.html#post11984918


Nice thanks


----------



## djriful

Thinking about going for full watercool my rig with the titan in the loop... which means to ditch my half broken Corsair H100.


----------



## skyn3t

well after a lot reading about the Titan's GPU I decide to stick with my pair of 670's. I may end up join the Titan club but it will be on the Next gen cards. see you guys latter and take care your self's.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*
> 
> Does the modded bios void warranties?


No as long as you can revert to the OEM's stock BIOS before RMA.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> No as long as you can revert to the OEM's stock BIOS before RMA.


Yes it does void your warranty when you bios flash your card from the oem bios to a modded bios.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Yes it does void you warranty when you bios flash your card from the oem bios to a modded bios.


Well I am going to say for eVGA, they don't care as long as you revert to the OEM BIOS before you submit your defect card back to them for RMA. I am not going to say about ASUS GPU RMA's but as long as you *revert* before you RMA, you *should* be fine.

My two RMA'ed Titans had modified BIOS'es flashed but I reverted them back to OEM with no problems before sending back.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Yes it does void your warranty when you bios flash your card from the oem bios to a modded bios.


totally depends on the company. EVGA is great. I've even sent back 2 680's with flashed bios's by mistake (grabbed the wrong 2) They even put a note saying they flashed them back to stock and fixed the original problems. No hassles no problems. I've always had EVGA cards and the bios wasn't the problem with the cards so they said it didn't matter that they were flashed. I will never buy anything but EVGA cards. I've bought 10 in the last 6 years...


----------



## khemist

Ordered my Aquacomputer copper/plexi block, selling the XSPC one... should be here on Monday!.


----------



## Creator

Brother is sending his card back, and I don't blame him. It looks like it came kind of beat up from the factory. There are scratches and marks all over the back of the PCB, and someone even used a black marker to outline one of the larger scratches (this came factory sealed too). I'm no materials science engineer, but from constant thermal expansion and contraction, could they propagate, hit circuitry and cause eventual failure there? (and fixed temporarily by baking).


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Clearly you know that's a typo don't you?


I do still couldn't resist.
a 1200mm rad they do exist but you need monster pumps for those.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Brother is sending his card back, and I don't blame him. It looks like it came kind of beat up from the factory. There are scratches and marks all over the back of the PCB, and someone even used a black marker to outline one of the larger scratches (this came factory sealed too). I'm no materials science engineer, but from constant thermal expansion and contraction, could they propagate, hit circuitry and cause eventual failure there? (and fixed temporarily by baking).


Was it an eVGA card? I know that eVGA is "having issues" with their "stock" of Titans so they have been moving Titans around with new serials and re-flashed BIOS's in order keep up with demand. My 3rd NIB RMA was "tampered" since it had a stock Titan BIOS on it even though I got the SC edition and it had a "new SC" serial on it.

So it seems that your brother's got "tampered" and at the same time "damaged" during the re-packaging phase.

Still their fault.


----------



## Creator

Yes it is an EVGA card.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I do still couldn't resist.
> a 1200mm rad they do exist but you need monster pumps for those.


I guess that's what I get for having a damn iPhone...


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks for the GW2 tips there. I'm always running Supersample but my current server doesn't have tons of people near the forge. Still pulling off 50-60 FPS more often than from my 680 though. Minimums get to be about the same in super busy areas but GW2 is very CPU-intensive.

Almost 100% sure my Xeons are holding me back despite the OC to 3.6. I can't take them higher as I think it's about the limit on the SR-2's northbridge (it tends to get hot). They still game plenty well though







. I'd figure a 3.6 Westmere is still probably quite far away from being equal to a SB or IB at 4.5+.


----------



## cruisx

GRRR i cant believe i didnt jump on a user selling a titan for 799, Hopefully ill be able to join the club soon, trying to fund my purchase by reselling some items i bought for dirt cheap, seems like it will be a nice jump from a gtx 480.


----------



## 5150 Joker

I really hate my new AX1200i PSU. Has this annoying buzzing/chirping sound, anyone else with one experience that?


----------



## Xanvast

I had it on two non i PSUs, it disappeared after a few months, or I lost some of my hearing


----------



## flexus

Had a strange thing going on here. BF3 kept crashing at high OC for me when I tried to find the limit.
So I got fed ut and ended up with running CPU at stock and everything was fine.
Hm, I was sure that my 4.6 Ghz OC was stable even tried abit more voltage and tweaks but no sigar.
The I went into Event viewer and I found enteries that it was an error in LoadPerf, I looked it up and found out that is something that reports like memory CPU and stuff to the OS and applications are using it.

Error:

Unloading the performance counter strings for service WmiApRpl (WmiApRpl) failed. The first DWORD in the Data section contains the error code.

The performance strings in the Performance registry value is corrupted when process Performance extension counter provider. The BaseIndex value from the Performance registry is the first DWORD in the Data section, LastCounter value is the second DWORD in the Data section, and LastHelp value is the third DWORD in the Data section

I then ran perfmon and at startup it reported that the counters for CPU and memory could not me loaded.
I ran typeperf -qx in command prompt and it reported error on CPU, memory and PCIE bus.
I then ran lodctr /r and the counters where added. Back in perfmon everything was ok and I could now see memory and CPU info in the summary.

I then added my OC on the CPU and with same OC on GPU as before and gamed for 3 hours straith without any issue. And some more hours later with no issue either. I have not tried other games after this but sure will. So I thought I would share it and worth checking.

I found the solution for the problem on this MS page: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc775053(WS.10).aspx


----------



## kpforce1

A little update on my Titans... Two to go


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Creative thinking man, great work!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Brother is sending his card back, and I don't blame him. It looks like it came kind of beat up from the factory. There are scratches and marks all over the back of the PCB, and someone even used a black marker to outline one of the larger scratches (this came factory sealed too). I'm no materials science engineer, but from constant thermal expansion and contraction, could they propagate, hit circuitry and cause eventual failure there? (and fixed temporarily by baking).


Ouch


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Was it an eVGA card? I know that eVGA is "having issues" with their "stock" of Titans so they have been moving Titans around with new serials and re-flashed BIOS's in order keep up with demand. My 3rd NIB RMA was "tampered" since it had a stock Titan BIOS on it even though I got the SC edition and it had a "new SC" serial on it.
> 
> So it seems that your brother's got "tampered" and at the same time "damaged" during the re-packaging phase.
> 
> Still their fault.


Wait, EVGA TITAN's stock ROM is having issues?


----------



## Swolern

For anyone who didnt know, if you RMA a card from the manufacture most likely you will get another card that has been RMA'd by someone else. Tested and then re-packaged.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

@flexus

I think 750watt PSU you have is insufficient to oc your cpu and your titan maybe get a bigger PSU.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @flexus
> 
> I think 750watt PSU you have is insufficient to oc your cpu and your titan maybe get a bigger PSU.


750w is plenty bud.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @flexus
> 
> I think 750watt PSU you have is insufficient to oc your cpu and your titan maybe get a bigger PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 750w is plenty bud.


I agree. 3930k... cpu power hungry + Titan oc... i have no issues on HX750w


----------



## revro

anyone running single titan on overclocked q9550?







if yes do you get 99% gpu usage on 1440p/1600p

thank you
revro


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> anyone running single titan on overclocked q9550?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if yes do you get 99% gpu usage on 1440p/1600p
> 
> thank you
> revro


I dunno about that one. I wasn't able to get 99% usage in everything at 1600p with a stock i5-2500.


----------



## djriful

._. GW2 only uses like 36-40% of the TITAN power... keeping around 60'c.. it's really nice that I won't have a sweaty hot place anymore.


----------



## revro

well this review of 7970 shows that if you have a quad core around 3.5ghz and @1600p that cpu bottleneck is just few fps
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_7970_cpu_scaling_performance_review,7.html

i have in BF3 MP on evga gtx 660 ftw 3gb 99% gpu utilization while my [email protected] runs at 75-85% usage

best
revro


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well this review of 7970 shows that if you have a quad core around 3.5ghz and @1600p that cpu bottleneck is just few fps
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_7970_cpu_scaling_performance_review,7.html
> 
> i have in BF3 MP on evga gtx 660 ftw 3gb 99% gpu utilization while my [email protected] runs at 75-85% usage
> 
> best
> revro


I'm sure it would work pretty well for anything GPU intensive, but I would plan to upgrade the CPU and motherboard soon too. My single Titan is faster at 1163mhz than my GTX 660 SLI was at 1202mhz, and those were OEM card which are much closer to a GTX 660ti than a retail 660.

660 OEM cards (1152 shaders GK104 chip compared to 960 shaders GK106 for retail) P12917 with GPU score of 16280: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6288239 Those cards are literally pushed as hard as they will go under water at 1202/6800 with flashed BIOS

Here is Titan with a basic +125mhz in precision making 1163 in the bench at P12968 with GPU score 16349: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6481034


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Wait, EVGA TITAN's stock ROM is having issues?


No. I am more talking about that they sent my NIB RMA Replacement (my RMA woes with within the first 30 days of purchase so I am allowed to have a NIB one) but it was a stock Titan (not SC) but it had a SC serial on it. It shows that they don't have enough stock to even keep up with RMA's and overall demand properly.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Running a Titan on an old 775 platform won't make for a very balanced system. Should still work OK but you might want to think about upgrading the platform if you are going to spend so much on the video card...


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Thinking about returning my 680s and buying me two Titans.

Choices choices choices..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If you got the dough go for it but SLI 680's are already pretty beastly. Any reason you aren't satisfied with them?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> No. I am more talking about that they sent my NIB RMA Replacement (my RMA woes with within the first 30 days of purchase so I am allowed to have a NIB one) but it was a stock Titan (not SC) but it had a SC serial on it. It shows that they don't have enough stock to even keep up with RMA's and overall demand properly.


Oh, I see now. So it's your card actually SC+ rom clocks? Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> I really hate my new AX1200i PSU. Has this annoying buzzing/chirping sound, anyone else with one experience that?


Wow.. I thought it was one of my Titan's coil whine but might very well be the 1200i. When I had the Titans still on air and the AX850; I really don't remember the sound.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Oh, I see now. So it's your card actually SC+ rom clocks? Consider yourself lucky.


No the opposite actually. It was a normal card with normal BIOS but had the SC Model Number.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wow.. I thought it was one of my Titan's coil whine but might very well be the 1200i. When I had the Titans still on air and the AX850; I really don't remember the sound.


My next PSU would be directly from Seasonic. I'm not saying Corsair is bad, most are made from Seasonic. I prefer the original quality I guess xD.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wow.. I thought it was one of my Titan's coil whine but might very well be the 1200i. When I had the Titans still on air and the AX850; I really don't remember the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> My next PSU would be directly from Seasonic. I'm not saying Corsair is bad, most are made from Seasonic. I prefer the original quality I guess xD.
Click to expand...

I say it every time I purchase a PSU but my affinity for Corsair gets in the way!


----------



## Scorpion49

AX1200i is made by flextronics, just as an FYI. Also, I have read a few reports of them having noise issues specifically with the Titan on a couple of forums.


----------



## djriful

Maybe these will helps? I had similar one install in my rig. It's very quiet now even at gaming.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Oh great Just after I order a AX1200I i see the post above fwaaaw Fail







, I'm not getting whine with my Two TITANS with my ENERMAX 1000W Revolution 87+ Gold, thought Upgrading to the platinum AX1200I would give me the headroom to go tri SLI to late now I've paid for the Corsair unit and it on the way I hope i don't get any whine ....

ALSO

I'm running 320 Beta drivers, locking frame rate to 59 is afterburner/rivia tuna, Uninstalled two windows updates that were suggested doing in this forum and running a single TITAN Its smooth and working as expected (Working) YAY right.....Well yes if I only bought one TITAN/ But i bought two. So if I turn sli on uncap the framerates Its kinda pointless because in sli gpu usage on both is half and half 60% gpu1 and 60%gpu2 its all over the show never do i get proper full usage on both. so basicly its still only the power of one TITAN also because usage is low it declocks down to 875MHz <







. So I still get drops below 59FPS with SLI on and framerate locked so in conclusion SLI doesn't work on BF3.

ANY SUGGESTIONS GUYS TO GET SLI WORKING IN BF3?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Oh great Just after I order a AX1200I i see the post above fwaaaw Fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm not getting whine with my Two TITANS with my ENERMAX 1000W Revolution 87+ Gold, thought Upgrading to the platinum AX1200I would give me the headroom to go tri SLI to late now I've paid for the Corsair unit and it on the way I hope i don't get any whine ....
> 
> ALSO
> 
> I'm running 320 Beta drivers, locking frame rate to 59 is afterburner/rivia tuna, Uninstalled two windows updates that were suggested doing in this forum and running a single TITAN Its smooth and working as expected (Working) YAY right.....Well yes if I only bought one TITAN/ But i bought two. So if I turn sli on uncap the framerates Its kinda pointless because in sli gpu usage on both is half and half 60% gpu1 and 60%gpu2 its all over the show never do i get proper full usage on both. so basicly its still only the power of one TITAN also because usage is low it declocks down to 875MHz <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I still get drops below 59FPS with SLI on and framerate locked so in conclusion SLI doesn't work on BF3.
> 
> ANY SUGGESTIONS GUYS TO GET SLI WORKING IN BF3?


Where is that original post about those 2 windows updates? I want to read about it and I'm curious.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> AX1200i is made by flextronics, just as an FYI. Also, I have read a few reports of them having noise issues specifically with the Titan on a couple of forums.


My AX1200i has been nothing but flawless. Totally silent with or without the fan operating. Only thing in my PC I get coil whine from is my motherboard, I have two of them in different systems even RMAed one of them and same thing with the one I got back, every Sabertooth X79 I've seen has it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yes, i know, i bought it at Amazon, it actually has the Raystorm block and newer pump/res. what's for keeping the tubes tight and safe? oh, and i changed my case, i love more space, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EPUQAE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.....


For watercooling that case is the opposite. Less features, build quality and room for radiators. Not a good watercooling case at all. Should have stuck with the C70.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I have no expericen with water cooling so maybe a stupid question. Could you put the GPU in that loop for cooling also in that solution?
> I see at german company Aquacomputer has external water cooling systems, dunno of anyone here has some input on that.
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2990


Yes you can throw a GPU in that loop fine.

Until the 4930k comes out or Ivy-e is confirmed to be using the same chipset as Sandy-e my test bench (3930k @ 5000mhz, GTX Titan and Dominator Platinum RAM) will be running off of a 360mmx50mm radiator and it'll be fine.

Don't bother with external. Tubing all over the place and wires is messy. Keep it all inside the case.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Sorry I CUT N PASTED that post from another post i made on the Nvidia official forum ,, anyways the two updates are KB2670838 and KB280798 just search for them in windows update installed updates, from memory the poster said one was an update to dx11.1.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Oh great Just after I order a AX1200I i see the post above fwaaaw Fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm not getting whine with my Two TITANS with my ENERMAX 1000W Revolution 87+ Gold, thought Upgrading to the platinum AX1200I would give me the headroom to go tri SLI to late now I've paid for the Corsair unit and it on the way I hope i don't get any whine ....
> 
> ALSO
> 
> I'm running 320 Beta drivers, locking frame rate to 59 is afterburner/rivia tuna, Uninstalled two windows updates that were suggested doing in this forum and running a single TITAN Its smooth and working as expected (Working) YAY right.....Well yes if I only bought one TITAN/ But i bought two. So if I turn sli on uncap the framerates Its kinda pointless because in sli gpu usage on both is half and half 60% gpu1 and 60%gpu2 its all over the show never do i get proper full usage on both. so basicly its still only the power of one TITAN also because usage is low it declocks down to 875MHz <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I still get drops below 59FPS with SLI on and framerate locked so in conclusion SLI doesn't work on BF3.
> 
> ANY SUGGESTIONS GUYS TO GET SLI WORKING IN BF3?


What?

Corsair AX1200i is one of the best PSUs on the market if not the best and it won't have coil whine. If it does RMA it. There is nothing wrong with them at all.

SLI works fine in BF3. Provide more information.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

@thestache

I have a Single card working fine in bf3 flawlessly with frames locked to 59 with afterburner and settings are on ultra at 2560x1440 59Hz but when I Turn on SLI they declock down to stock 875Mhz because the gpu usage is half and half on both, FPS jumps up to more when you look at the sky etc but when **** happens it all lazy on the gpu usage, i have the pci e gen 3 patch on both running gen 3, I have vsync off no locked framerate and vsync off in drivers im using this tool here (http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php) it has helped my single card from stutter.

System specs:
3930K @ stock
16GB ram at 1600
Asus p9x79
EVGA TITAN SC ASIC 66.4%
EVGA TITAN SC ASIC 70.6%
BF# is installed on sandisk extreme 120GB SSD
WINDOWS 64 Installed fresh on 60GB OCZ SSD
ENERMAX REVOLUTION 1000W Gold


----------



## 3930sabertooth

@thestache

I have a Single card working fine in bf3 flawlessly with frames locked to 59 with afterburner and settings are on ultra at 2560x1440 59Hz but when I Turn on SLI they declock down to stock 875Mhz because the gpu usage is half and half on both, FPS jumps up to more when you look at the sky etc but when **** happens it all lazy on the gpu usage, i have the pci e gen 3 patch on both running gen 3, I have vsync off no locked framerate and vsync off in drivers im using this tool here (http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php) it has helped my single card from stutter.

System specs:
3930K @ stock
16GB ram at 1600
Asus p9x79
EVGA TITAN SC ASIC 66.4%
EVGA TITAN SC ASIC 70.6%
BF# is installed on sandisk extreme 120GB SSD
WINDOWS 64 Installed fresh on 60GB OCZ SSD


----------



## revro

if i want 2 titans and titan requires 42A, is psu with 60A sufficient or do i need one with 84A on 12V?

thanks
revro


----------



## 3930sabertooth

The gpu usage is terrible in sli with vsync on, turn vsync off and its better but not nice to play.



This is vsync off


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> if i want 2 titans and titan requires 42A, is psu with 60A sufficient or do i need one with 84A on 12V?
> 
> thanks
> revro


the Titan only puls 300W or so from the 12v rail so for every additional titan another 25A on the 12V rail should be sufficient.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

@thestache

Wait why would you say SLI works fine on bf3 when I see from you profile you only have one Titan, so how do you know it looks fine. why dont you go over to the Nvidia forums and look under the drivers and the sli pages, you will see heaps of people are having lots of trouble with sli TITANS in BF3.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @thestache
> 
> Wait why would you say SLI works fine on bf3 when I see from you profile you only have one Titan, so how do you know it looks fine. why dont you go over to the Nvidia forums and look under the drivers and the sli pages, you will see heaps of people are having lots of trouble with sli TITANS in BF3.


I havent heard of any people having dramas with bf3 in sli. What kind of problems r they havng? Im running 3way titan and apart from a bit of stuttering, seems to work well.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @thestache
> 
> Wait why would you say SLI works fine on bf3 when I see from you profile you only have one Titan, so how do you know it looks fine. why dont you go over to the Nvidia forums and look under the drivers and the sli pages, you will see heaps of people are having lots of trouble with sli TITANS in BF3.


Ooops, double post


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> The gpu usage is terrible in sli with vsync on, turn vsync off and its better but not nice to play.
> 
> 
> 
> This is vsync off


Dude your gpu use is dropping when vsync is enabled because vsync will not let your GPUs go faster than your monitors refresh rate. That is perfectly normal.

BF3 works fine in SLI. I get 95-99% gpu use @ 5760x1080.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

@DonPablo83

What settings driver version etc vsync on / off? with vsync off the gpu usage is low on both gpus that to me is SLI not working


----------



## SAN-NAS

My replacement Titan came today. It acts completely different from my other one's on stock bios. The new one throttles very little and is 1.187 - 1.175v consistently with slider +38. Without modded bios its giving me 1189 - 1176mhz depending if 70c is hit. Plus the ram is clocked at +600mhz without artifacts. My old one was 79, this one is 71 Asic. New one runs cooler, gives higher volts, and throttles less... ripping it apart to put underwater


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @thestache
> 
> I have a Single card working fine in bf3 flawlessly with frames locked to 59 with afterburner and settings are on ultra at 2560x1440 59Hz but when I Turn on SLI they declock down to stock 875Mhz because the gpu usage is half and half on both, FPS jumps up to more when you look at the sky etc but when **** happens it all lazy on the gpu usage, i have the pci e gen 3 patch on both running gen 3, I have vsync off no locked framerate and vsync off in drivers im using this tool here (http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php) it has helped my single card from stutter.
> 
> System specs:
> 3930K @ stock
> 16GB ram at 1600
> Asus p9x79
> EVGA TITAN SC ASIC 66.4%
> EVGA TITAN SC ASIC 70.6%
> BF# is installed on sandisk extreme 120GB SSD
> WINDOWS 64 Installed fresh on 60GB OCZ SSD
> ENERMAX REVOLUTION 1000W Gold
> 
> @thestache
> 
> Wait why would you say SLI works fine on bf3 when I see from you profile you only have one Titan, so how do you know it looks fine. why dont you go over to the Nvidia forums and look under the drivers and the sli pages, you will see heaps of people are having lots of trouble with sli TITANS in BF3.


Because since the BF3 alpha, beta and release I've had 2/3/4-Way Crossfire, 2/3-Way SLI and only had a single GTX Titan for a week. There is nothing wrong with BF3 SLI scaling at all. If you have an issue, the issue is with you and your system. Not the game. It has probably the best and most consistent Crossfire and SLI scaling out of any game at the moment.

Vsync locks your frame rate at 60FPS. Your GPU usage will drop and climb as its required to maintain that framerate, so in this game and with your system you will never have 100% usage and 60FPS with Vsync on. However that doesn't seem to be functioning correctly with your system while it's on or off.

Your GPUs clocks aren't consistent either so that's another thing you should focus on correcting. Adjust them so they are running at the same speed.

I would try rolling back to the last Nvidia WHQL driver (314.22) or even the one before that, the latest BETA has created issues for most people regardless of the GPU set-up, re-install your drivers (properly) or if you don't know how re-install your OS and drivers. Don't bother with MSI Afterburner, use EVGA PrecisionX. Use EVGA PrecisionX when you have an Nvidia card especially a GTX Titan, AMD use MSI Afterburner. So switch your overclocking utility as well.

Not to mention you shouldn't have to use Vsync with a single screen unless suffering from screen tearing. So try to avoid it unless you need to. Mostly only surround users need it or single screen users that dip up and around 60FPS a lot.

Also don't re-install the PCIe 3.0 patch until the issue is confirmed fixed. It can cause issues in some systems, which is why it's un-official.

And I'll just ignore the stab at me about my signature rig and be the more mature person.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> My replacement Titan came today. It acts completely different from my other one's on stock bios. The new one throttles very little and is 1.187 - 1.175v consistently with slider +38. Without modded bios its giving me 1189 - 1176mhz depending if 70c is hit. Plus the ram is clocked at +600mhz without artifacts. My old one was 79, this one is 71 Asic. New one runs cooler, gives higher volts, and throttles less... ripping it apart to put underwater


Nice one seems like a good card.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @DonPablo83
> 
> What settings driver version etc vsync on / off? with vsync off the gpu usage is low on both gpus that to me is SLI not working


try going back to .09 driver (release driver) and making sure the setting for preferred power under 3d settings is maximum performance and not adaptive.


----------



## rotary7

what programs are you guys running to overclock these things..evga precision? I want to see how mine does.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Attempted to re-TIM my Titan, but guess what? 3 of the screws are completely threaded and will NOT undo. What's the best way to deal with a threaded screw, guys? My temps are fine, I'm just being all OCD with it and want to get a perfect spread of MX-4 on the die.

Have you guys noticed how sleeping Dogs throttles clocks? With AA on max, my core is fluctuating by 50Mhz+. I've got my Titan running at stock voltage and 1100Mhz core. Memory is untouched. Everything else I've tried keeps my core pegged at 1097. Super sampling is really tough on GPUs!


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Attempted to re-TIM my Titan, but guess what? 3 of the screws are completely threaded and will NOT undo. What's the best way to deal with a threaded screw, guys? My temps are fine, I'm just being all OCD with it and want to get a perfect spread of MX-4 on the die.
> 
> Have you guys noticed how sleeping Dogs throttles clocks? With AA on max, my core is fluctuating by 50Mhz+. I've got my Titan running at stock voltage and 1100Mhz core. Memory is untouched. Everything else I've tried keeps my core pegged at 1097. Super sampling is really tough on GPUs!


I had a couple that were a beast. I just walked away from them and came back later. I didn't have a trick, just was uber careful not to strip them. i'm sure someone has a trick.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> A little update on my Titans... Two to go


Looks very nice.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @thestache
> 
> Wait why would you say SLI works fine on bf3 when I see from you profile you only have one Titan, so how do you know it looks fine. why dont you go over to the Nvidia forums and look under the drivers and the sli pages, you will see heaps of people are having lots of trouble with sli TITANS in BF3.


I definitely have had zero issues with SLI in BF3 or any other game for that matter...


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well this review of 7970 shows that if you have a quad core around 3.5ghz and @1600p that cpu bottleneck is just few fps
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_hd_7970_cpu_scaling_performance_review,7.html
> 
> i have in BF3 MP on evga gtx 660 ftw 3gb 99% gpu utilization while my [email protected] runs at 75-85% usage
> 
> best
> revro


If run my CPU at stock I get only 85 % GPU usage in BF3 MP and around 97% at 4.6 Ghz


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @flexus
> 
> I think 750watt PSU you have is insufficient to oc your cpu and your titan maybe get a bigger PSU..


I have no problem with 750W everything running smooth now


----------



## djriful

I don't see the need for SLI TITAN for BF3... Since if you're having issues, might as well not use SLI for now until Nvidia fixes it or something. Maybe you have something else causes the problem.



Spoiler: Sample.



This is recorded from a 1440p gameplay and converted in to 1080p due to the file size: http://goo.gl/Dca6k

I get constant 60FPS with little drops with VSync on and it is normal to have drops with VSync. Settings are all maxed out.

The RED number is the live FPS.

The grey one is from the start of the game menu loading (the Average FPS) so grey doesn't count anything.

4x MSAA etc etc

Only if you're wondering.

This is the software I use which it has no impact on framerate at all. http://mirillis.com/en/products/action.html

I've used FRAPS, DxTory, MSI Burner, Overwolf.

Action wins in performances but for high FPS recording I use DxTory due to multi-HDD driver recording.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My next PSU would be directly from Seasonic. I'm not saying Corsair is bad, most are made from Seasonic. I prefer the original quality I guess xD.


AX1200i I believe is made by Flextronics, not Seasonic. Also some of the Seasonics also coil whine (like the Corsair AX850 and its Seasonic equivalent) so it comes down to the luck of the draw really.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Creative thinking man, great work!


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> anyone running single titan on overclocked q9550?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if yes do you get 99% gpu usage on 1440p/1600p
> 
> thank you
> revro


Yes, had one of my Titans in my Q9550 rig (only @ 3.6 Ghz because my REX died on me- had it at 4.2Ghz). It ran great all things considered lol... aside from the loading studder switching scenes in some stuff (i.e. loading into RAM being the culprit on the 775 platform).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Running a Titan on an old 775 platform won't make for a very balanced system. Should still work OK but you might want to think about upgrading the platform if you are going to spend so much on the video card...


This for sure







... runs smooth runs smooth pause (loading) runs smooth lol. Thats what mine did anywho... not balanced for sure but one fast 775 setup for sure









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> What?
> 
> Corsair AX1200i is one of the best PSUs on the market if not the best and it won't have coil whine. If it does RMA it. There is nothing wrong with them at all.
> 
> SLI works fine in BF3. Provide more information.


The AX1200i is a great unit (no personal experience with it though) from everything I've seen. I will say that the PCP&C Silencer MKIII 1200 is pretty pimptastic also... I have an MKIII 1200 in my i7 920 TriSLI 480 setup pulling ~1230 W max from the wall under load lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Looks very nice.


Much appreciated


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> AX1200i I believe is made by Flextronics, not Seasonic. Also some of the Seasonics also coil whine (like the Corsair AX850 and its Seasonic equivalent) so it comes down to the luck of the draw really.


I wasn't quoting on AX1200i...

._.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> If run my CPU at stock I get only 85 % GPU usage in BF3 MP and around 97% at 4.6 Ghz


how many fps are you getting at 85% gpu and 97%gpu?
your monitor is 120hz 1080p i see

@kpforce1: what resolution was your q9550 rig running, did you have 8gb ram in it? thanks for info

thank you
revro


----------



## Qu1ckset

Finally got my titan today, you can add me to the club!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how many fps are you getting at 85% gpu and 97%gpu?
> your monitor is 120hz 1080p i see
> 
> @kpforce1: what resolution was your rig running, did you have 8gb ram in it? thanks for info
> 
> thank you
> revro


I have not measured so the numbers is just what I have seen in game so don`t wanna talk from memory. So I will try to run a "benchmark" and post some results.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I wasn't quoting on AX1200i...
> 
> ._.


I was implying that coil whine exists on Seasonic units so if you were looking for getting a Seasonic directly to avoid issues, certain models that are used for Corsair and Seasonic are both suffering from the same issues. That is all.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> AX1200i is made by flextronics, just as an FYI. Also, I have read a few reports of them having noise issues specifically with the Titan on a couple of forums.


No issues here with my Titan and AX1200i.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> @DonPablo83
> 
> What settings driver version etc vsync on / off? with vsync off the gpu usage is low on both gpus that to me is SLI not working


320.00beta, vsync on, high settings no msaa 7680x1600 - > 60FPS. Never drops below 60


----------



## DonPablo83

Usage is between 70-80% on all gpu's


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how many fps are you getting at 85% gpu and 97%gpu?
> your monitor is 120hz 1080p i see
> 
> @kpforce1: what resolution was your q9550 rig running, did you have 8gb ram in it? thanks for info
> 
> thank you
> revro


Had some couple of runs in Noshahr Canals tried to play through the same loop for both.

CPU stock @ 3.5:
Min, Max, Avg
97, 140, 100.345

CPU @ 4.6:
Min, Max, Avg
98, 170, 134.554

Titan:
Core clock: 1176 mhz
Memory Clock: 3348 mhz


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Had some couple of runs in Noshahr Canals tried to play through the same loop for both.
> 
> CPU stock @ 3.5:
> Min, Max, Avg
> 97, 140, 100.345
> 
> CPU @ 4.6:
> Min, Max, Avg
> 98, 170, 134.554
> 
> Titan:
> Core clock: 1176 mhz
> Memory Clock: 3348 mhz


xD Makes sense that your CPU started to bottle neck at high FPS at stock clock.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how many fps are you getting at 85% gpu and 97%gpu?
> your monitor is 120hz 1080p i see
> 
> @kpforce1: what resolution was your q9550 rig running, did you have 8gb ram in it? thanks for info
> 
> thank you
> revro


1080p so I'm sure that 1400/1600p would be smoother actually lol. Yes, I had 8GB (4 sticks of 1600 DDR3 @ 1800) and it was an P43 chipset mobo. I can say that if you are going to keep the Q9550, the P43 is a turd lol so I'd pick up something else if I were you







.... the x48 chipset board I had before was phenomenal (given it was probably the best x48 board ever







... nothing like a REX).

Another tid bit of info, I ran the Valley bench (according to the "Official Thread" settins) and while I don't remember exactly what I got I remember it being in the mid 60's FPS. It would have def been mid 70's but the Loading studder killed the FPS.

Oh, what stepping is your Q9550? Mine was a hot C1 (needed 1.45V+ to do 4.1Ghz)


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Finally got my titan today, you can add me to the club!


Is it any differens between that SC card and the plain card besides the bios? I just ask if it is the case of changing the bios anyway? In my country the SC version costs 119 $ more.
Here is the price range just for fun:
ASUS 1246 $
Gainward 1298 $
Gigabyte 1313 $
ZOTAC 1365 $

EVGA 1400 $
EVGA SC Signature 1519 $
EVGA Superclocked 1519 $


----------



## revro

I have E0 stepping but i am just @3.4ghz because of my 800mhz ram sticks. well we will see if 780 comes in may/june how it all will look like compared to titan. as long as i get 50-60fps @1600p i will be happy. i think 1600p will tax titan in a more consistent way than 1080p, and the loading stutter well i might get an SSD if loading is that bad









best
revro


----------



## Qu1ckset

where i bought my superclocked titan it was cheaper then the regular titans lol







$1153 after tax


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> xD Makes sense that your CPU started to bottle neck at high FPS at stock clock.


yes I know, but he asked for some numbers


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where i bought my superclocked titan it was cheaper then the regular titans lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1153 after tax


Hehe ok


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Is it any differens between that SC card and the plain card besides the bios? I just ask if it is the case of changing the bios anyway? In my country the SC version costs 119 $ more.
> Here is the price range just for fun:
> ASUS 1246 $
> Gainward 1298 $
> Gigabyte 1313 $
> ZOTAC 1365 $
> 
> EVGA 1400 $
> EVGA SC Signature 1519 $
> EVGA Superclocked 1519 $


From what I see is that SC+ is just a different BIOS on it. We can flash it ourselves. The signature, you're paying for the shirt and mousepad.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Is it any differens between that SC card and the plain card besides the bios? I just ask if it is the case of changing the bios anyway? In my country the SC version costs 119 $ more.
> Here is the price range just for fun:
> ASUS 1246 $
> Gainward 1298 $
> Gigabyte 1313 $
> ZOTAC 1365 $
> 
> EVGA 1400 $
> EVGA SC Signature 1519 $
> EVGA Superclocked 1519 $


Those prices indicated that you either live in Europe or Australia (or in the middle of nowhere)


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Those prices indicated that you either live in Europe or Australia (or in the middle of nowhere)


Yes Europe it right in Norway to be exact, where income is high and so are the prices I guess it evens out.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I found a kid who was too busy with important things like texting to worry about silly things like staying in his lane. Hit me dead center of his front bumper head on. I broke his windshield with my face, then proceeded to do a couple backflips. Broken left wrist, right collar bone and right shoulder blade. Bike is totally ****ed, im fine otherwise. Hardly a scratch on anything I was wearing, helmet is barely scratched even.

So I wont be able to do much gaming for a while with only partial use of one arm.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sucks dude. I've ridden for 16 years and have never been down knock on wood...


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I found a kid who was too busy with important things like texting to worry about silly things like staying in his lane. Hit me dead center of his front bumper head on. I broke his windshield with my face, then proceeded to do a couple backflips. Broken left wrist, right collar bone and right shoulder blade. Bike is totally ****ed, im fine otherwise. Hardly a scratch on anything I was wearing, helmet is barely scratched even.
> 
> So I wont be able to do much gaming for a while with only partial use of one arm.


whoa dude, sorry to hear that. I hope you heal up quick.

That's why the missus put an end to my biking days since having kids. I think my riding's fine but you can't anticipate every moron on the road, and there are some right morons out there


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> whoa dude, sorry to hear that. I hope you heal up quick.
> 
> That's why the missus put an end to my biking days since having kids. I think my riding's fine but you can't anticipate every moron on the road, and there are some right morons out there


My wife put an end to my riding as well. I really miss my ZX-10R though...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes Europe it right in Norway to be exact, where income is high and so are the prices I guess it evens out.


European life good life they're giving me a pretty decent salary for a 17 yo, it is a good thing.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Good news is the girl I was going to see turned out to have some interest in dating. She stayed with me all day in the ER, blew off her 5K run for me. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Good news is the girl I was going to see turned out to have some interest in dating. She stayed with me all day in the ER, blew off her 5K run for me. What a sweetheart.


Everybody knows: chicks dig scars. lol


----------



## Hawk777th

Glad you are still with us and healing up! I ride too and its always a jungle out there. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> European life good life they're giving me a pretty decent salary for a 17 yo, it is a good thing.


Yes it is, I`m twice as old as you hehe. Working as a programmer and helping other developers to integrate with our systems








So money isn`t the issue.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Does anyone have the evga Titan SC stock bios? I'd like to flash my regualr to SC.


----------



## Kane2207

http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you got the dough go for it but SLI 680's are already pretty beastly. Any reason you aren't satisfied with them?


No reason.

I decided to return the 4GB GTX 680s and take the plunge for two beastly Titans.

Titans here I come.


----------



## batman900

Sigh, what is the point of all these Precision-X features if they do nothing unless you bios flash? Changing voltage does nothing, temp target does nothing. Power target allows the card to go up to say 106% but it will still throttle way before then. I've tried to change the prioritize, dif drivers etc. Does a flash really have to be done to get this thing to work or is it just me? I just wanted to do some basic OC on my SC card. So far my Titan has been a little frustrating between these issues, temps, power draw, throttle etc. I'm also getting some weird stutter in a couple of my games that my 670 sli setup didn't have.

/end rant


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yes, you have to flash to eliminate throttling. Its just the way it is (thanks Nvidia)...


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yes, you have to flash to eliminate throttling. Its just the way it is (thanks Nvidia)...


are there any bios that aren't voltage increased? because my titan has exhibited very bad artifacts and weird colors when i turn it to +38mV in overvolting.

is it safe to say that its unstable at that voltage? im guessing any bios will just cause it to break like that irregardless as long as i turn it up in voltage.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Extra voltage shouldn't cause artifacts if the clocks are stable. But yes, I believe there are bios's floating around that keep the voltage at stock and just eliminate throttling. You'll have to search through this thread as I'm at work and can't look it up at the moment...


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Extra voltage shouldn't cause artifacts if the clocks are stable. But yes, I believe there are bios's floating around that keep the voltage at stock and just eliminate throttling. You'll have to search through this thread as I'm at work and can't look it up at the moment...


hmm wait... i was running stock bios stock clocks and a +38mV and i started getting massive artifacts and weird graphics in tomb raider...

is that RMA worthy?

actually i just retested it... and stock bios, stock clocks with a +38mV causes it to throttle.. i don't know if this is normal or not.

[/quote]


----------



## arconic

ok so i'm trying to benchmark my titan on heaven 4.0 and can't seem to get it to take a screenshot or figure out where it puts them if it is taking them. forgive my nubness fairly new to most of this.


----------



## thestache

Rolling back to launch driver. Something's either wrong with my GTX Titan or it's the driver. Clocks are stuck at 575mhz in both 2D and 3D mode, regardless of restarts and with or without CorsairLINK which does lock my voltage at 1.212 for some reason etc.


----------



## djriful

... I want...

http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan/


----------



## Clairvoyant129

From my understanding, Titans do not throttle from going over the powerlimit like GTX 680 etc etc? The only factor is the temperature...? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> From my understanding, Titans do not throttle from going over the powerlimit like Keplers? The only factor is the temperature...? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


From what I see is that the card is very restrictive like buying an iPhone... you need to jailbreak it if you want to go full out.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> From what I see is that the card is very restrictive like buying an iPhone... you need to jailbreak it if you want to go full out.


So it throttles when it goes over the power limit? I thought GPU Boost 2.0 alleviated that problem and the only factor is now the temperature.... I also thought you can raise the temperature limit as well.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Rolling back to launch driver. Something's either wrong with my GTX Titan or it's the driver. Clocks are stuck at 575mhz in both 2D and 3D mode, regardless of restarts and with or without CorsairLINK which does lock my voltage at 1.212 for some reason etc.


Probably something on your end. I'm sure a bunch of folks would be up in arms if it was Nvidia's fault.


----------



## cpufrost

Sounds like GPU boost is like Intel's speedstep which most overclockers disable out of the gate.
Care to host this BIOS?


----------



## djriful

I hit the limit on my card.  Watercooling this would be perfect.

The screenshot shows that I didn't run it long, but when I hit one more knob up 5Mhz. I crashed.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> So it throttles when it goes over the power limit? I thought GPU Boost 2.0 alleviated that problem and the only factor is now the temperature.... I also thought you can raise the temperature limit as well.


You missed a lot lol,

The titan throttles by more factors including power target , even before max power target or temp are reached. This differs from card to card but you need either a molded bios and or a water block to eliminate throttle on most cards, and this is not so much the temp but the power target. With enough memory of I am sure most cards would still need a nodded bios.

The throttle is strong with these young Jedi, much more complicated and powerful than on the 680s lol


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I hit the limit on my card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling this would be perfect.
> 
> The screenshot shows that I didn't run it long, but when I hit one more knob up 5Mhz. I crashed.


Unless you are gonna hard volt mod water isn't likely to net you much if any more oc, but it will be quiet


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Unless you are gonna hard volt mod water isn't likely to net you much if any more oc, but it will be quiet


Yeah but I have no intention to volt mod this haha. I'm quite happy about TITAN, they do overclock like monster if you use custom BIOS rom + watercooling on them (lots of headroom). Right now on Air it is very noisy at 85% fan speed, I was trying to keep up under 70'C to prevent throttle on them. The Heaven it is running at Extreme but not full screen so I could adjust on the fly.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I hit the limit on my card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling this would be perfect.
> 
> The screenshot shows that I didn't run it long, but when I hit one more knob up 5Mhz. I crashed.


Watercooling isn't going to make that much of a difference. Maybe another step up in clocks. It's more so the bios more than anything.


----------



## TheBenson

Quick question

Are both DVI ports on the Titan dual link? Can you get two 1440p monitors running off just one Titan?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Are both DVI ports on the Titan dual link? Can you get two 1440p cards running off just one Titan?


Yes they are


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Are both DVI ports on the Titan dual link? Can you get two 1440p cards running off just one Titan?


Yep:
Quote:


> One Dual Link DVI-I, One Dual Link DVI-D, One HDMI, One DisplayPort


http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-titan/specifications


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys where is that cool Tri sli titan bridge coming from? Can you buy it?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys where is that cool Tri sli titan bridge coming from? Can you buy it?


No, couldn't buy the one for the 690 either. Best you'll get is a Black PCB one...


----------



## TheBenson

Lol, 1440p monitors I meant.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys where is that cool Tri sli titan bridge coming from? Can you buy it?


Sadly not


----------



## 3930sabertooth

No I have text (post) i havnt noticed its any slower my os is installed on an SSD tho, I backed up my original bios but when i try to flash it back on nvflash wont start the flash process it just say press enter or escape to quit


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> No I have text (post) i havnt noticed its any slower my os is installed on an SSD tho, I backed up my original bios but when i try to flash it back on nvflash wont start the flash process it just say press enter or escape to quit


What kind of bios AMI or AWARD?
I have a feeling that you might have some kind of EFI bios I don't have anything of those new tech things


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I'm using a uefi bios. does a rom have to be special to flash a card because the original ones i backed up with gpu z wont flash my cards back to normal


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Asus version though. don't want to nitpick!


Glad it fixed it will post an evga version in a moment


----------



## Hawk777th

I just ordered the tape wire one from EVGA. Not sure with my MOBO the EVGA one will line up or not. I would rather have the pcb one.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> At least maartan did not charge me for like the
> i dont want beer


Valid point for most of us especially those who made it into the hospital drinking too much


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I'm using a uefi bios. does a rom have to be special to flash a card because the original ones i backed up with gpu z wont flash my cards back to normal


They should flash just fine a vendor mismatch might be the case you should try to force the flash


----------



## 3930sabertooth

lol I flashed them back to normal now gpu usage is zero when running single or sli iono what gives... wish i hadnt flashed them now, as when they were flashed bf3 had texture issues. the texture issues are fixed with the original bios's


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ... I want...
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan/


I'm selling mine, about to install this -


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ... I want...
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan/


Just what I want, more wires hanging out, they could have atleast made them smaller and out one side. looks nice in color, but those wires look hideous.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ... I want...
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling mine, about to install this -
Click to expand...

to bad you can't see it while in your computer, it will be upside down lmao.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ... I want...
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan/


this is what im using. love it, highly recommended.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> to bad you can't see it while in your computer, it will be upside down lmao.


How do you mean?, it will be better displayed in this case than in a traditional case layout.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> How do you mean?, it will be better displayed in this case than in a traditional case layout.


This.... lol I suppose they forgot that not all of us have standard ATX layout (i.e. inverted ATX







)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Just what I want, more wires hanging out, they could have atleast made them smaller and out one side. looks nice in color, but those wires look hideous.


Depending on your case you can route them in a way where they can't be seen at all. The wire nearest to the outputs can be pinned in between the block and the PCIE slot and the one to the end of the card can be mixed into the PCIE cables.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ... I want...
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan/


Hehe, was just looking at this myself when planning to setup water cooling for the first time. One noob question if I add a backplate does have any fuction for cooling or just for show?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Hehe, was just looking at this myself when planning to setup water cooling for the first time. One noob question if I add a backplate does have any fuction for cooling or just for show?


Show and protection.


----------



## SAN-NAS

The EK gpu block has not hit over 40c so far if someone was curious on its performance. Even with 1.212v @ 1241mhz benchmark runs.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys where is that cool Tri sli titan bridge coming from? Can you buy it?


i'm in the process of making one with an illuminated badge (green led). i'll throw some pics up when i get it done!


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> i'm in the process of making one with an illuminated badge (green led). i'll throw some pics up when i get it done!


Yes please do!


----------



## khemist

Installed


----------



## flexus

Old score: P14673
New score: P15036 (new bios)


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Old score: P14673
> New score: P15036 (new bios)


Which bios are you talking about?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Old score: P14673
> New score: P15036 (new bios)


I'm glad as expected the bios is great


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I'm selling mine, about to install this -


Any diff in performance on those two?


----------



## djriful

I'm not a fan of that block looks. I might be going for Koolance one.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I'm glad as expected the bios is great


Yes it is awesome! And this is even on lower memory so I won`t get any artifacts in 3dMark.

Old setting:
Core clock: 1176 mhz
Memory Clock: 3348 mhz

Current setting:
Core clock: 1176 mhz
Memory Clock: 3283mhz

Max temp on air 69 C (auto)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Which bios is that flexus?


----------



## flexus

Another run at 1199 mhz


----------



## DADDYDC650

New Titan arrives today. Can't wait to install the new magic BIOS!


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Any diff in performance on those two?


I don't think there is much in it, i think this one might be a tiny bit better but need longer to see for sure.


----------



## cpufrost

Got the "magical" BIOS and meh, scores went down for me. Of course I'm using one made for WC that pushes clocks to the limits so that's probably expected anyways.
I like to squeeze every last drop of blood out of turnip, so to speak, and then dial things back a notch for best stability and play. That has worked for over a decade of overclocking and still seems to prevail.


----------



## revro

what about corsair TX850 V2? will it be enough for titan sli. any problems with this one?
just future proofing psu









best
revro


----------



## DonPablo83

Anyone having issues with 320.00 driver in bf3 - fluctuating frame rates?


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Anyone having issues with 320.00 driver in bf3 - fluctuating frame rates?


Yeah, terrible driver. Random crashes in BF3 as well. Release driver is still best for bf3, imho.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> Yeah, terrible driver. Random crashes in BF3 as well. Release driver is still best for bf3, imho.


I had a bit of luck with 3xx.22. Might revert back to that 1. Cheers


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Anyone having issues with 320.00 driver in bf3 - fluctuating frame rates?


Yes until I deleted the BF3 profile


----------



## Ftimster

this question has probably already been answered but I'm having trouble overvolting once I apply the +38 for each card when I restart the computer it sets itself back to 0 ???? anyone else having this issue thanks


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> All the posts about it was removed so I do not dear to say


I'm glad they got deleted. Arrogant bunch.

I also downloaded saved the BIOS in case anybody wants it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Anyone having issues with 320.00 driver in bf3 - fluctuating frame rates?


After a while my clocks got stuck at 575mhz even with re-starts. Happened playing skyrim and then just carried over to every game and benchmark. Back on the release drivers and things aren't 100% but they are good enough. Might also delete the BF3 profile later to see how that changes things.

Still unsure why in benchmarks and games a few hours of running and my clocks stay steady but in skyrim after a few hours they throttle on 80% power usage and well below 70deg. GPU Boost 2.0 isn't exactly great if you ask me. Give me a 2D profile and a 3D profile with fixed voltages and fixed clock speeds any day.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> this question has probably already been answered but I'm having trouble overvolting once I apply the +38 for each card when I restart the computer it sets itself back to 0 ???? anyone else having this issue thanks


Re-sets when you restart. Has to be applied every time you boot.


----------



## wermad

Doesn't AB or EP (evga precision) allow you to save this in a profile?


----------



## capchaos

Afterburner saves it in a profile


----------



## Ftimster

Ahh good thinking will investigate +1


----------



## djriful

Have anyone tried to run Skyrim with heavy mods and so for GTA4 as well? I want to see the 6GB VRAM memory utilization.

I have both games but I didn't have the time to reconfigure all the mods yet... pain to setup it up.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Have anyone tried to run Skyrim with heavy mods and so for GTA4 as well? I want to see the 6GB VRAM memory utilization.
> 
> I have both games but I didn't have the time to reconfigure all the mods yet... pain to setup it up.


Before I re-installed windows I was running my Skyrim with over 230 mods, about 25 HD texture mods. I was seeing 3900-4100MB usage easily at 2560x1600, I bet you could get close to 6GB in surround.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Before I re-installed windows I was running my Skyrim with over 230 mods, about 25 HD texture mods. I was seeing 3900-4100MB usage easily at 2560x1600, I bet you could get close to 6GB in surround.


so THERE is a use for 6GB of Vram! Better to have it than not to have it, i don't understand the "only need 2gb" people...... What if you do need more than 2gb? Better not to leave yourself short IMO.

And it's funny that the GTX 690 cannot even do high resolutions with mods, it has the muscle but nooooooo, hamstrung by 2GB of Vram. Dual-GPU cards never lasted long, just look at the HD 5970 or GTX 590.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so THERE is a use for 6GB of Vram! Better to have it than not to have it, i don't understand the "only need 2gb" people...... What if you do need more than 2gb? Better not to leave yourself short IMO.
> 
> And it's funny that the GTX 690 cannot even do high resolutions with mods, it has the muscle but nooooooo, hamstrung by 2GB of Vram. Dual-GPU cards never lasted long, just look at the HD 5970 or GTX 590.


When I had my HD6990 it was fine for 1080p eyefinity , and my recently sold gtx690 was fine for 1440p but I think it's time they stated putting 4gb vram per gpu for t next dual gpu cards, 2gb is getting dated like 1gb is..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so THERE is a use for 6GB of Vram! Better to have it than not to have it, i don't understand the "only need 2gb" people...... What if you do need more than 2gb? Better not to leave yourself short IMO.
> 
> And it's funny that the GTX 690 cannot even do high resolutions with mods, it has the muscle but nooooooo, hamstrung by 2GB of Vram. Dual-GPU cards never lasted long, just look at the HD 5970 or GTX 590.


People like to parrot what everyone else says, I like to call it forum syndrome. I usually research what I'm talking about pretty thoroughly before I post some crap on a website where everyone reads it.

As far as the 2GB cards, I sort of agree. "Little Kepler", aka GK104 with its small memory bus really doesn't see much benefit from extra Vram in texture heavy games like Skyrim, but in shader intensive ones like Crysis 3 it seems to help a bit more if you're trying to increase AA levels, mostly good for surround gaming in SLI because the card haven't got enough horsepower to run settings where you would run into a Vram issue anyways at those resolutions. I ran surround on a single 680 for a while and it was fine, I couldn't turn up settings nearly far enough to worry about AA levels or any of that nonsense. Also not to forget, what the game caches and what it needs to run are two very different things.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so THERE is a use for 6GB of Vram! Better to have it than not to have it, i don't understand the "only need 2gb" people...... What if you do need more than 2gb? Better not to leave yourself short IMO.
> 
> And it's funny that the GTX 690 cannot even do high resolutions with mods, it has the muscle but nooooooo, hamstrung by 2GB of Vram. Dual-GPU cards never lasted long, just look at the HD 5970 or GTX 590.


gtx295 was one of the best dual's ever made (the single pcb one that is)
A lot of ram for its time.


----------



## wermad

690 is still very impressive. It can easily max out even at 1600. Once you start adding mods, well, that's another story. I had no trouble selling my 690s to ppl were looking for the best (in all aspects







) for a single screen.

I've yet to test Titan in Surround but I'm sure it will do a better over all job compared to quad 690s


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 690 is still very impressive. It can easily max out even at 1600. Once you start adding mods, well, that's another story. I had no trouble selling my 690s to ppl were looking for the best (in all aspects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for a single screen.
> 
> I've yet to test Titan in Surround but I'm sure it will do a better over all job compared to quad 690s


I liked my 690, except the thing was like a furnace. Under water I bet it would be nice though.


----------



## Xanvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Have anyone tried to run Skyrim with heavy mods and so for GTA4 as well? I want to see the 6GB VRAM memory utilization.
> 
> I have both games but I didn't have the time to reconfigure all the mods yet... pain to setup it up.


I managed to attain 5gb usage in Crysis 3 playing at 3840x2400 with 8xMSAA (only for test purpose)
It is a pity that MSAA does so little to image quality and so much to performance though...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> When I had my HD6990 it was fine for 1080p eyefinity , and my recently sold gtx690 was fine for 1440p but I think it's time they stated putting 4gb vram per gpu for t next dual gpu cards, 2gb is getting dated like 1gb is..


Games are starting to have 4K HD textures and better AA + effects. So it will uses more VRAM in the future coming games.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I liked my 690, except the thing was like a furnace. Under water I bet it would be nice though.


On water, pretty much Titan temps (idle and load). Very impressive. I bought mine w/ the blocks on them so I never go to test the stock air cooler.


----------



## ChronoBodi

i see guys, but yes, we might need 4gb minimum or even 6GB if the PS4's 8GB is any indicator... yes, i know it's meant for both CPU and GPU, but there could be a potential 6 GB VRAM and 1GB ram for PS4 if the developer sees fit to do so for a game.

it's said before that the PS4 has 7GB available to devs, 1GB is alloted for system use only. My point is, the 2GB card will be out of vogue pretty soon with the PS4-developed games being easier to port to PC, since it is a x86 console to begin with, and they will use all that VRAM/RAM to its full capacity.

off-topic, yes, but it does obsoletes any cards under 3GB for me.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i see guys, but yes, we might need 4gb minimum or even 6GB if the PS4's 8GB is any indicator... yes, i know it's meant for both CPU and GPU, but there could be a potential 6 GB VRAM and 1GB ram for PS4 if the developer sees fit to do so for a game.
> 
> it's said before that the PS4 has 7GB available to devs, 1GB is alloted for system use only. My point is, the 2GB card will be out of vogue pretty soon with the PS4-developed games being easier to port to PC, since it is a x86 console to begin with, and they will use all that VRAM/RAM to its full capacity.
> 
> off-topic, yes, but it does obsoletes any cards under 3GB for me.


God I hope so. I want these new consoles to be freaking monsters so we can get some really nice looking games going. Its high time us folks that will buy the best of the best can have some pretty graphics to show for it (and no, by pretty I don't mean some sparse-grid supersampling that will drop the frames like a rock and look the same as MSAA).


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xanvast*
> 
> I managed to attain 5gb usage in Crysis 3 playing at 3840x2400 with 8xMSAA (only for test purpose)
> It is a pity that MSAA does so little to image quality and so much to performance though...


duh. The higher the res, the more redundant AA becomes... which does save VRAM for better textures though or other things that needs the VRAM.


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> duh. The higher the res, the more redundant AA becomes... which does save VRAM for better textures though or other things that needs the VRAM.


Can someone explain why @ high res AA is less noticeable? It sharpens the edges right so is the idea when there are so many pixels at a high res the sharpening just isn't noticeable?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Can someone explain why @ high res AA is less noticeable? It sharpens the edges right so is the idea when there are so many pixels at a high res the sharpening just isn't noticeable?


there's just a lot more pixels for a given area of the screen, especially if you keep the same screen size.

AKA, go from 27 inch 1080p to 27 inch 1440p, 75% more pixels in the same given area. Hence, less jaggies because more pixels now makes up for it.

ESPECIALLY when hopefully we get 4k 27 inch monitors...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> Yeah, terrible driver. Random crashes in BF3 as well. Release driver is still best for bf3, imho.


+1 Many driver freezes in Bf3 320.00. Reverted back to WHQL and works great!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> +1 Many driver freezes in Bf3 320.00. Reverted back to WHQL and works great!


I haven't crash on any games yet except pushing my card while benchmarking. I guess this is SLI issue?


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> God I hope so. I want these new consoles to be freaking monsters so we can get some really nice looking games going. Its high time us folks that will buy the best of the best can have some pretty graphics to show for it (and no, by pretty I don't mean some sparse-grid supersampling that will drop the frames like a rock and look the same as MSAA).


Just to say it, I have to disagree about the SGSSAA looking the same as MSAA due to the pure nature of where SGSSAA is being applied by the people who use it - on areas where MSAA generally isn't of any/much help such as items with transparency or the infamous shimmering produced with movement. Have to say my Dishonoured experience was massively improved at the time with FPS closer to 120 than 60







SMAA seems like the best trade-off for everyone either way, highly efficient and addresses many downfalls or lacking provided by other methods. Comparison movie if you have the time & desire, shimmering while moving is the primary one to note.

Besides that, I fully agree that utilization to expand graphical availibility beyond forcing limited options is something that would be fantastic...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Can someone explain why @ high res AA is less noticeable? It sharpens the edges right so is the idea when there are so many pixels at a high res the sharpening just isn't noticeable?


I will explain why(a little less wacky explanation as Chrono gave xD)
If you play at a lower resolution you want that few pixels to look as nice as possible and smooth every edge.
Once you get more pixels on the same area thing will already be less edged as you have more pixels to smear the full texture to therefor less smoothing is necessary.


----------



## maarten12100

A horrible idea just came to mind








The most powerfull single gpu on the consumer market, BUT WILL IT BLEND!
Horrible


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I'm glad they got deleted. Arrogant bunch.
> 
> I also downloaded saved the BIOS in case anybody wants it.
> After a while my clocks got stuck at 575mhz even with re-starts. Happened playing skyrim and then just carried over to every game and benchmark. Back on the release drivers and things aren't 100% but they are good enough. Might also delete the BF3 profile later to see how that changes things.
> 
> Still unsure why in benchmarks and games a few hours of running and my clocks stay steady but in skyrim after a few hours they throttle on 80% power usage and well below 70deg. GPU Boost 2.0 isn't exactly great if you ask me. Give me a 2D profile and a 3D profile with fixed voltages and fixed clock speeds any day.


yeh. Very similar issues here. Bf3 was no longer stable at 135+ core clock as well.


----------



## Kiracubed

I had to submit an RMA to Newegg for an exchange of my Signature SC Titan. I got it to SLI, and after I updated to the beta 320.00 drivers, it would stop the display for 10 seconds at a time every hour or so. Reverted to the official 314.22 drivers, same thing. Running single card now on 314.22, it's fine again (the previous SC, non Signature one that I submitted for RMA).

Actually had time to do some benchmarking, and I stand corrected from what I said earlier, and backed someone up. In Crysis 3 campaign, at 2560 x 1440, Very High preset on all, disabled motion blur (it's ****, IMO) and 8x MSAA, FRAPs says I got an average of 43, and then 45 FPS in Titan SLI. I ran the benchmarks in a certain level where you're against Cephs, and it ran for 300 seconds each. Same settings on a single Titan in one 300 second test (5am, need sleep), I got 22.39 fps. Scaling is really good in this game, so those who want best performance on a similar setup, I can recommend SLI for this, but liek someone mentioned earlier, to hit that "sweet-60", you honestly need a 3-way SLI, if drivers and scaling work well. Thought I saw a video on 4-way SLI Titan, and scaling didn't show improvements on 3 and especially 4 way.

I'm not sure why, but at same settings in Multiplayer, framerates go higher than campaign. This could be some optimization for those who buy for MP, but it's weird. Whatever; it makes sense since you need more frames in MP over Campaign.

EDIT: All at complete stock. No overclocking, no modded BIOS.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Still unsure why in benchmarks and games a few hours of running and my clocks stay steady but in skyrim after a few hours they throttle on 80% power usage and well below 70deg. GPU Boost 2.0 isn't exactly great if you ask me. Give me a 2D profile and a 3D profile with fixed voltages and fixed clock speeds any day.


Agreed 100%.

I can run Skyrim @ 1124mhz with no voltage change. But after playing for awhile, I'll go to an indoor setting and the clocks will drop accordingly. I was inside the Blue Palace running only 900mhz or so then saw some black artifacts and I then crashed. Same thing happened in a cave. It never happens outside when I'm at the OC'd clock, only when the clocks drop to reflect less demand indoors. To me, that seems like an issue with the power saving features. At first I though it was a modded bios doing it so I flashed back to stock. Stock does the same thing. I'm running prefer maximum performance as well. And it also does it to me with extra voltage added.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Flashed my card with a few BIOSes (without rebooting after each flash, and a few flashes failed too) and now the drivers wont install.


What do I do?
Could it be because I tweaked the BIOS on my own? (I only changed the fan to 100 on the 145% BIOS by Naennon)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Flashed my card with a few BIOSes (without rebooting after each flash, and a few flashes failed too) and now the drivers wont install.
> 
> 
> What do I do?
> Could it be because I tweaked the BIOS on my own? (I only changed the fan to 100 on the 145% BIOS by Naennon)
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Run driver sweeper if you didn't before installing the new ones.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Run driver sweeper if you didn't before installing the new ones.


I tried installing the 314.22 WHQL version and it installed successfully. Then I attempted to install the 320.00 BETA version and it installed successfully too. I'll check if the drivers are stable. If not, then I'll run driver sweeper. I had checked 'perform a clean install' when installing the drivers, so hopefully I wont need to run driver sweeper.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Difunto

i ordered another titan yesterday! it should be here tomorrow.. is it better to flash em 1 at a time or both at same time?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i ordered another titan yesterday! it should be here tomorrow.. is it better to flash em 1 at a time or both at same time?


Doesn't really matter I prefer 1 at a time but there is no need.


----------



## Bilco

I really don't like how in some games I am seeing the card throttle down to~630-836mhz with a modded 1150mhz bios. It makes me wary I am losing some performance.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> I really don't like how in some games I am seeing the card throttle down to~630-836mhz with a modded 1150 modded bios. It makes me feel like I am losing some performance.


if it throttles you are definitely losing performance

its throttling because a)temp is too high, increase fans speed, replace thermal paste

b) or your are hitting the power limit, raise the limit to 300W


----------



## dealio

Bilco, what is your power limit in Watts? so you are also getting crashing/lockups, it could be driver issues. 320.00 beta? try reverting to the WHQL driver..

why are pople still linking to the $5 bios website? post the rom or sthu.


----------



## TFL Replica

Guys, please do not repost or ask for links to that video card bios. The links were removed because they violate our Terms of Service. Thank you.


----------



## Bilco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Guys, please do not repost or ask for links to that video card bios. The links were removed because they violate our Terms of Service. Thank you.


Apologies I didn't know anything about it at all and was just interested in the ROM itself. For clarity's sake are you talking about links to the bios itself or the original website it was hosted on?

Back on track like I was saying before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> if it throttles you are definitely losing performance
> 
> its throttling because a)temp is too high, increase fans speed, replace thermal paste
> 
> b) or your are hitting the power limit, raise the limit to 300W


My deltas are never >8-12C and the temp is <43C as I have an EK waterblock on it. The power % is usually around 40-60% when it's downclocking like that. So I want to say the game isn't taking advantage of the card but I still don't like it.

When I run Bioshock Inf. the card gladly jumps to 1150-1215 at 98% power usage. Only had one display driver crash in about 10 hours of messing around on it and another handful of repeatable crashes that I just attribute to bugs with the game itself. However in WoW it usually hovers around 636mhz and 50-80fps on ULTRA and Planetside 2 I'll get sparse usage around 1150mhz and mostly see it around 600-836mhz clocks with frames ranging from 40-120 depending on the environment I am fighting in; both very frustrating.

I had some weird crashing last night in Planetside2 to the point where I couldn't end the PS2 process. Win 8 was extremely sluggish taking forever to respond to commands and taskmanager as well as property menus(such as right clicking the desktop, programs in the taskbar) were all blacked out and would only stay up a few seconds before closing themselves. The blacking out problem is attributed to the lightboost work around I am sure, not sure about the rest.

I am not sure to attribute this to instability in my card with the BIOS I am currently using(1150mhz @ 1.162core), the lightboost work around for my ASUS monitor that I know could cause BSODs at times in Win 7 or what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Bilco, what is your power limit in Watts? so you are also getting crashing/lockups, it could be driver issues. 320.00 beta? try reverting to the WHQL driver..
> 
> *snip*.


I am currently using latest WHQL drivers from Nvidia and not the beta and am using the bios referenced in post 6165. Not sure how to check up on the power limit in watts, but when the card was downclocking it wasn't near 98% as I mentioned.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> Apologies I didn't know anything about it at all and was just interested in the ROM itself. For clarity's sake are you talking about links to the bios itself or the original website it was hosted on?


Both for now


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Both for now


Yes, we'll let you guys know if this changes, in the future.


----------



## Hawk777th

Can someone explain to me the GPU Power % on EVGA Precision? My cards right now are folding @ 1150MHZ but I am showing 56% GPU power? Does that mean thats all its using to get to that clock or whats going on here?

Also power target is just raising the amount the card can draw as a whole right?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Agreed 100%.
> 
> I can run Skyrim @ 1124mhz with no voltage change. But after playing for awhile, I'll go to an indoor setting and the clocks will drop accordingly. I was inside the Blue Palace running only 900mhz or so then saw some black artifacts and I then crashed. Same thing happened in a cave. It never happens outside when I'm at the OC'd clock, only when the clocks drop to reflect less demand indoors. To me, that seems like an issue with the power saving features. At first I though it was a modded bios doing it so I flashed back to stock. Stock does the same thing. I'm running prefer maximum performance as well. And it also does it to me with extra voltage added.


I had all sorts of instability with the power saving features early on without a modded bios. The way the clocks and voltage adjust just aren't done very well. I remember at times the GPU could drop one bin, followed by two bins on the voltage, which then crashed if the clocks didn't drop another bin almost immediately. The constant fluctuating of clocks and voltage leads to me being 1 voltage bin outside of stability at times, when running overclocked.


----------



## maarten12100

Corb posted info on the PPD of the Titan guess he didn't have a good WU at the time as we had reports of avg 50k instead of the 40k hes getting
http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/folding-home-gpu-ppd-database/700#post_19866319


----------



## Hawk777th

Before they pulled the Core 17s I saw that and a little more on my Titans.

EDIT:
Tomb Raider on Max Settings is absolutely crushing my Titans lol. Its rougher than Crysis 3! But it has to be one of the best looking games I have ever seen.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Before they pulled the Core 17s I saw that and a little more on my Titans.
> 
> EDIT:
> Tomb Raider on Max Settings is absolutely crushing my Titans lol. Its rougher than Crysis 3! But it has to be one of the best looking games I have ever seen.


Really? I ran that game at maximum... Looks smooth for me (of course I didn't look at the FPS at all) but the overall game play is really smooth like near 60FPS. I'm not even sure if that game physic (hairs) uses my CPU intensively because I really didn't check the utilization.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Before they pulled the Core 17s I saw that and a little more on my Titans.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Tomb Raider on Max Settings is absolutely crushing my Titans lol. Its rougher than Crysis 3! But it has to be one of the best looking games I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I ran that game at maximum... Looks smooth for me (of course I didn't look at the FPS at all) but the overall game play is really smooth like near 60FPS. I'm not even sure if that game physic (hairs) uses my CPU intensively because I really didn't check the utilization.
Click to expand...

this

i haven't played for a week. but if i remember right, i was getting decent fps with everything but AA maxed (single titan on 1440p)


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Before they pulled the Core 17s I saw that and a little more on my Titans.
> 
> EDIT:
> Tomb Raider on Max Settings is absolutely crushing my Titans lol. Its rougher than Crysis 3! But it has to be one of the best looking games I have ever seen.


Huh?.. Running Max everything @1440P & cards are crusing. No OC on cards as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Really? I ran that game at maximum... Looks smooth for me (of course I didn't look at the FPS at all) but the overall game play is really smooth like near 60FPS. I'm not even sure if that game physic (hairs) uses my CPU intensively because I really didn't check the utilization.


I agree, cards are cruising @ stock speeds... Both cards are 38C


----------



## Hawk777th

Im not using FXAA I am using the 4X option it crushes haha.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Impossible to get 2 stock EVGA Titan cards, sold out everywhere.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I had to order my second under a different name EVGA wouldn't sell me two even after a week!


----------



## FluffyPolarbear

Yeah Tomb Raider maxed is really taxing.

I also like shadows on ultra.
No preset sets them to ultra so you do have to do that manually.
I prefer shadows on ultra with 2x ssaa.
4x ssaa was too much for my single [email protected]

Btw, hello forum


----------



## Hawk777th

Hi Polar Welcome to OCN!

Ya I am doing 4X SSAA and Ultra Shadows.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FluffyPolarbear*
> 
> Yeah Tomb Raider maxed is really taxing.
> 
> I also like shadows on ultra.
> *No preset sets them to ultra so you do have to do that manually.
> *I prefer shadows on ultra with 2x ssaa.
> 4x ssaa was too much for my single [email protected]
> 
> Btw, hello forum


,___,
(O,o) O RLY?
/)__)﻿
^ ^

btw, howudoin


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Im not using FXAA I am using the 4X option it crushes haha.


I have every setting maxed, smooth as butter with stock clocks....


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes you are using FXAA go ahead and try with 4X SMAA. FXAA has almost no performance penalty. SMAA is a subsample AA method that is amazing at removing the jaggies. At your res I am sure FXAA is fine but I am playing with 4X SMAA to be fair in comparison.

I am still getting 60-70 FPS with SLI but anything bringing titans down to 60 FPS is pretty crazy.

Ya shadows dont change with setting it was stupid haha.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Ya I had to order my second under a different name EVGA wouldn't sell me two even after a week!


If I order using a different name but same address, do you think it will work?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> If I order using a different name but same address, do you think it will work?


Yes that's how I did it haha. They didn't catch on.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Yes you are using FXAA go ahead and try with 4X SMAA. FXAA has almost no performance penalty. SMAA is a subsample AA method that is amazing at removing the jaggies. At your res I am sure FXAA is fine but I am playing with 4X SMAA to be fair in comparison.
> 
> *I am still getting 60-70 FPS* with SLI but anything bringing titans down to 60 FPS is pretty crazy.
> 
> Ya shadows dont change with setting it was stupid haha.


Tried it & cards temp went up to 43 & Vram went up. Game still smooth...

CPU OC'd to 5GHz

You're still get 70FPS? What's the problem?


----------



## Hawk777th

I didnt say it wasnt smooth I am still getting 60+ Fps even with those settings. I am saying anything that can bring a Titan down in to the 60-80s is massive.

For the guys that are flashing their Bios on TItan. Are you trying to get more V adjustment? Is +37MV that much stock? I would rather not fry my card playing with the V.


----------



## djriful

Yep... SMAA do taxes a lot. xD Its time for you to get 1440p and stick to FXAA.

I don't see much differences between SMAA and FXAA except the leaf, tree and vegetation.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I didnt say it wasnt smooth I am still getting 60+ Fps even with those settings. I am saying anything that can bring a Titan down in to the 60-80s is massive.
> 
> For the guys that are flashing their Bios on TItan. Are you trying to get more V adjustment? Is +37MV that much stock? I would rather not fry my card playing with the V.


I follow you now... It is more demanding that way...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I had all sorts of instability with the power saving features early on without a modded bios. The way the clocks and voltage adjust just aren't done very well. I remember at times the GPU could drop one bin, followed by two bins on the voltage, which then crashed if the clocks didn't drop another bin almost immediately. The constant fluctuating of clocks and voltage leads to me being 1 voltage bin outside of stability at times, when running overclocked.


Which bios are you using now Creator?


----------



## Hawk777th

Is the Factory +37 safe?

Also I just got my high flow brackets.

Will the back plates help with heat or card sagging at all?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Which bios are you using now Creator?


A modified N1212.rom - I changed TDP limits to 300W and 350W, and boost to 1176 from 1202.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Is the Factory +37 safe?
> 
> Also I just got my high flow brackets.
> 
> Will the back plates help with heat or card sagging at all?


Yes... 1.212v seem to be the safe limit.

+37 stock bios brings you to 1187mv.


----------



## Hawk777th

Alright was just trying some overclocks got done with Heaven Bench and turned on SLI screens went black. I had to power off and on. When computer came back on it was on default safe res and couldnt see Titans. I had to reinstall drivers. Never had that happen before.

Hope fully I didn't screw something up!


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes... 1.212v seem to be the safe limit.
> 
> +37 stock bios brings you to 1187mv.


+37 on stock brings me to 1200


----------



## TechSilver13

Haven't been around in a little while. Whats everyones favorite bios now? Im still rocking a release from way back....I dont remember the name. Is there one better for folding? Like crazy increases in power?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> +37 stock bios brings you to 1187mv.


Nope, depends on the card...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> +37 on stock brings me to 1200


Same here...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Before they pulled the Core 17s I saw that and a little more on my Titans.
> 
> EDIT:
> Tomb Raider on Max Settings is absolutely crushing my Titans lol. Its rougher than Crysis 3! But it has to be one of the best looking games I have ever seen.


Agreed Tomb Raider has ultimate eye-candy! That TressFx hair is just damn gorgeous! And taxing, yes. During TR i saw the most throttling i have ever seen on one of my Titans(which is usually only 15mhz throttle). And i must say this has been one of the smoothest games below 60fps i have ever run on 3 screens. 5760x1080 3d surround benchmark was 32-47fps. I did see in-game drops to 26fps, but it was hard to tell the low FPS because the frametimes seemed so perfectly evenly distributed.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya it seems to run good at lower fps. Other than cut scenes they are a little choppy for me. Maybe I need to defrag its been awhile lol.

My cards seem to be working fine again after the strange overclock driver corrupt thing.

Windows Explorer has crashed a couple times though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone!

Naennon's 1202MHz BIOS wasnt stable in Tomb Raider, so I flashed to Murlocke's 1150MHz @1.162v BIOS.

With the fan at 80, power limit at 100, no overclock on the memory, the case wide open and ambients at 30-33c, the temps were always over 70c. Is this normal?

Also, the core clock wasnt 100% stable. It downlclocked to 10xx MHz at times. Will the 1.175v version help in stabilizing the core clock at 1150MHz?

Also, an increase in voltage will most definitely increase temps too. How do I handle that?

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Hawk777th

Well Windows Explorer has crashed about 4 times now at stock clocks. I wonder if I got a bad card...









Everything I am doing is lagging like crazy and the desktop just keeps becoming unresponsive.

I am going to try and uninstall drivers one more time and see if that helps.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Well Windows Explorer has crashed about 4 times now at stock clocks. I wonder if I got a bad card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I am doing is lagging like crazy and the desktop just keeps becoming unresponsive.
> 
> I am going to try and uninstall drivers one more time and see if that helps.


Set anything you have OC'd back to stock, make sure everything is plugged in, & make sure you don't have any Malware/Viruses.

Spare PSU around?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Well Windows Explorer has crashed about 4 times now at stock clocks. I wonder if I got a bad card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I am doing is lagging like crazy and the desktop just keeps becoming unresponsive.
> 
> I am going to try and uninstall drivers one more time and see if that helps.


I too was getting driver crashes and freezes occasionally with 320.00, even at stock clocks. No problems with WHQL so i will contribute that to the beta driver.


----------



## Hawk777th

I am using 314.22 I never tried the beta drivers. I bumped my CPU Vcore a hair just to make sure it wasn't getting weak from the foldathon. Its been going for 2 years at stock V @ 4.5Ghz and has folded quite a few points over that time.

I dont have a spare PSU.

I reinstalled the drivers and am doing a virus scan. I cleaned up my registry aswell.

Will report back.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Naennon's 1202MHz BIOS wasnt stable in Tomb Raider, so I flashed to Murlocke's 1150MHz @1.162v BIOS.
> 
> With the fan at 80, power limit at 100, no overclock on the memory, the case wide open and ambients at 30-33c, the temps were always over 70c. Is this normal?
> 
> Also, the core clock wasnt 100% stable. It downlclocked to 10xx MHz at times. Will the 1.175v version help in stabilizing the core clock at 1150MHz?
> 
> Also, an increase in voltage will most definitely increase temps too. How do I handle that?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


Those temps are normal. I set a fan curve in precision and it normally keeps me in the 70-75c range.

I don't believe you're thinking of stable in the right context. It's 100% normal for the clocks to drop when the demand from the game is not there to hold it at peak mhz.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Those temps are normal. I set a fan curve in precision and it normally keeps me in the 70-75c range.
> 
> I don't believe you're thinking of stable in the right context. It's 100% normal for the clocks to drop when the demand from the game is not there to hold it at peak mhz.


So i guess since its neither crashing nor artifacting, its stable at those settings?

How do I set a fan curve in Afterburner?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So i guess since its neither crashing nor artifacting, its stable at those settings?
> 
> How do I set a fan curve in Afterburner?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


If you click on the settings button, you'll have a tab for the fan. If you check the box, a graph will appear with the current fan curve. You can modify the curve by dragging it. I start at 40% and then my curve follows the temp number for number. For instance 70c = 70% fan.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If you click on the settings button, you'll have a tab for the fan. If you check the box, a graph will appear with the current fan curve. You can modify the curve by dragging it. I start at 40% and then my curve follows the temp number for number. For instance 70c = 70% fan.


Found it. So how many dots or intervals should I place and at intervals? Will placing one every 10c do?
Also, the graph can either be set to look like stairs or like slopes. What do they mean and which one should I set it at?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hawk777th

Seems to be better since driver uninstall reinstall. Hopefully it stays that way haha!

Power target just increase the max the card can draw overall correct? Its not actually overvolting the card at all?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Well Windows Explorer has crashed about 4 times now at stock clocks. I wonder if I got a bad card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I am doing is lagging like crazy and the desktop just keeps becoming unresponsive.
> 
> I am going to try and uninstall drivers one more time and see if that helps.


I had simplar problems when i updated to the 320.00 drivers. I found that some how my Precision X was causing the problem so i removed it and re installed. All ok now and getting a consistent stable 1228mhz


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I might try that. I am starting to wonder if its Precision X myself. It almost always crashes my computer when I go from OV to Stock V again. Done it twice in a row.

And it also seems to be random with the Power Target etc. I have mine set to 106% and 80C and my cards really never go above 72C on top card and I never seen anywhere close to 106% either.

I think EVGA needs to get some bugs worked out.


----------



## CAxVIPER

Precision and AB use to be made by the same person and just uses the Nvidia API. Not much you can screw up on.


----------



## Darco19

'3r'd attempt at the lottery got me one that's 1189mhz stable on the core. Not too bad, I think that's enough messing around for once.

I also added a backplate and re-applied the TIM on mine - temps dropped by no more than 2-3c though. Looks like the factory paste depends on how it was applied, and for mine, it didn't look that bad to begin with.


----------



## ahnafakeef

If the card is supposed to throttle in less graphically intensive situations, then why is mine throttling during benchmarks (Valley 1.0, Tomb Raider) and not while playing Tomb Raider (had AB monitoring on and kept an eye on it for as long as possible)?

I'm on Murlocke's 1150MHz @1.162v BIOS with a custom fan curve that always keeps the temps under 80c. Flashed to this BIOS from the 1202MHz one in the hopes of getting a throttle-free and crash-free experience. Havent had any crashes so far (played Tomb Raider for a few hours), but the throttling just wont go away.

What could be the reasons behind the throttling of my card under the given circumstances?

Thanks a lot for your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## DonPablo83

What is the actual cause of throttling? Temps or power limit or both?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> If the card is supposed to throttle in less graphically intensive situations, then why is mine throttling during benchmarks (Valley 1.0, Tomb Raider) and not while playing Tomb Raider (had AB monitoring on and kept an eye on it for as long as possible)?
> 
> I'm on Murlocke's 1150MHz @1.162v BIOS with a custom fan curve that always keeps the temps under 80c. Flashed to this BIOS from the 1202MHz one in the hopes of getting a throttle-free and crash-free experience. Havent had any crashes so far (played Tomb Raider for a few hours), but the throttling just wont go away.
> 
> What could be the reasons behind the throttling of my card under the given circumstances?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help! I really appreciate it!


The only BIOS that is known to eliminate all throttling is Naennon's and any derivatives thereof as far as I know. Any BIOS that was simply edited with KBT will still throttle I believe....


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The only BIOS that is known to eliminate all throttling is Naennon's and any derivatives thereof as far as I know. Any BIOS that was simply edited with KBT will still throttle I believe....


Did not know that. Has Naennon released a BIOS that has a boost clock of 1150MHz with 1.162v and does not throttle at all? I'd love to use it if there was one.
What does Naennon do differently that causes the cards not to throttle? Or is that classified information?

Thanks for your input!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> What is the actual cause of throttling? Temps or power limit or both?


Temps are most definitely a reason with Titans. In my experience, Titans are bound to throttle at 80c.
I've always wondered what role power limit plays in overclocking. I've used different BIOSes with power limits of 115, 130 and 145 but I've never seen the power limit to be maxed out (monitoring on AB).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Did not know that. Has Naennon released a BIOS that has a boost clock of 1150MHz with 1.162v and does not throttle at all? I'd love to use it if there was one.
> *What does Naennon do differently that causes the cards not to throttle? Or is that classified information?*
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are most definitely a reason with Titans. In my experience, Titans are bound to throttle at 80c.
> I've always wondered what role power limit plays in overclocking. I've used different BIOSes with power limits of 115, 130 and 145 but I've never seen the power limit to be maxed out (monitoring on AB).


His was tweaked in a way that you can't do with KBT. You can use KBT on his original BIOS to set up your own personal settings with KBT but you must start with Naennon's from what I understand. I know nothing about BIOS editing personally...


----------



## pjnix07

Hey guys,

This is an amazing thread with tons of great information! I've got a GTX Titan coming later this week, and I'm planning on overclocking it. I've done a fair bit of research, and it seems like the following settings are what people are landing on for a moderate OC:

Power Target 104%
Priority is set at Temperature target and not Power Target
Temperature Target 85 Degrees C
CPU clock +140 MHz
Memory clock +100 MHz
Fan control RPM fixed at 60%

I'd like some input and critique to see what you guys think of these settings. I'd like to land on an average of 1100 for the CORE clock.

I'm not wanting to go with a heavy OC, nor do I want to mod the bios any. I'm just not completely comfortable with flashing my new card (even though it seems to be very safe from what I've read in this thread). I'm also not wanting to add too much extra power draw, since this Titan is coming as a part of a system I've put together through a builder (yeah ... yeah ... I know OCN isn't the best place to even bring up pre-built systems







!). So let me know if I'm not completely off base with my settings! Thank you guys in advance for your help!


----------



## wholeeo

Got my first Titan, now for my second,


----------



## Bilco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Impossible to get 2 stock EVGA Titan cards, sold out everywhere.


They are in stock currently at newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Well Windows Explorer has crashed about 4 times now at stock clocks. I wonder if I got a bad card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I am doing is lagging like crazy and the desktop just keeps becoming unresponsive.
> 
> I am going to try and uninstall drivers one more time and see if that helps.


That issue really sounds like driver conflicts. Be sure to do a totally clean install of the latest WHQL drivers. If that doesn't work I'd try doing a repair or re-install your OS, as something may have gotten borked in your registry with all the gpu driver flips.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> His was tweaked in a way that you can't do with KBT. You can use KBT on his original BIOS to set up your own personal settings with KBT but you must start with Naennon's from what I understand. I know nothing about BIOS editing personally...


So what BIOS are you running your Titans on?


----------



## wholeeo

Jeez, my waterblock can't come soon enough. The throttling is already starting to tick me off. What's the typical OC for memory for these bad boys?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Jeez, my waterblock can't come soon enough. The throttling is already starting to tick me off. What's the typical OC for memory for these bad boys?


Going to water on a card that Throttles on air is not going to make the throttling go away when you go to water. If you throttle, you throttle regardless. Unless you are talking about it downclocking when it hits high temps, then yes, water will help and eliminate that.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Going to water on a card that Throttles on air is not going to make the throttling go away when you go to water. If you throttle, you throttle regardless. Unless you are talking about it downclocking when it hits high temps, then yes, water will help and eliminate that.


That's when a custom bios will come in handy. Either way water is a must in my system.


----------



## frankietown

am i understanding downclocking?

itll downclock because of:

- not pushing the card
- temperature
- power draw

running crysis 3, tomb raider, etc..

mine downclocks even though temps are low and supposed "power draw" is below 100%. so what could be causing the clocks to go down? even if i do a +50 overclock, itll downclock.

what are these modded bios' doing different that allows for even the lowest overclock to stick?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Found it. So how many dots or intervals should I place and at intervals? Will placing one every 10c do?
> Also, the graph can either be set to look like stairs or like slopes. What do they mean and which one should I set it at?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Mine looks like a slope and there is a dot for every 10c.


----------



## pjnix07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjnix07*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> This is an amazing thread with tons of great information! I've got a GTX Titan coming later this week, and I'm planning on overclocking it. I've done a fair bit of research, and it seems like the following settings are what people are landing on for a moderate OC:
> 
> Power Target 104%
> Priority is set at Temperature target and not Power Target
> Temperature Target 85 Degrees C
> CPU clock +140 MHz
> Memory clock +100 MHz
> Fan control RPM fixed at 60%
> 
> I'd like some input and critique to see what you guys think of these settings. I'd like to land on an average of 1100 for the CORE clock.
> 
> I'm not wanting to go with a heavy OC, nor do I want to mod the bios any. I'm just not completely comfortable with flashing my new card (even though it seems to be very safe from what I've read in this thread). I'm also not wanting to add too much extra power draw, since this Titan is coming as a part of a system I've put together through a builder (yeah ... yeah ... I know OCN isn't the best place to even bring up pre-built systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !). So let me know if I'm not completely off base with my settings! Thank you guys in advance for your help!


Anyone have any insight ??


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Turns out that my stock BIOS OC @ 1125 core, stock memory and voltage, was not stable. Was getting driver crashes on Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon. Check the game out guys. It's cheap and very fun. Might help you find unstable overclocks like mine, too.









Gonna drop the core to 1100 and see it that's 100% stable at stock voltage.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Turns out that my stock BIOS OC @ 1125 core, stock memory and voltage, was not stable. Was getting driver crashes on Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon. Check the game out guys. It's cheap and very fun. Might help you find unstable overclocks like mine, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna drop the core to 1100 and see it that's 100% stable at stock voltage.


Sorry to hear that.
I was one of those who consistenly said Far Cry 3 was the most efficient and the quickest way for an overclock stability. I recently discovered that Skyrim with ENB is a bit more sensitive than Far Cry 3 for overclock.

My Titans can pass Valley, Heaven, 3DMark loop all day @ 1202MHz with 1.175V. This is too easy.
For Far Cry 3, I had to drop to 1176. And I thought this was the minimum common denominator in terms of overclock stable core clock with many games I tried. I could play hours and hours of Far Cry 3 stable at 1176.
Recently, on Skyrim with ENB (K ENB to be specific), I had to drop to 1150.

And don't forget to disable V-Sync and any frame rate limiter when you play games to test for an overclock stability.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjnix07*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> This is an amazing thread with tons of great information! I've got a GTX Titan coming later this week, and I'm planning on overclocking it. I've done a fair bit of research, and it seems like the following settings are what people are landing on for a moderate OC:
> 
> Power Target 104% Why? Just set it at 106% and forget it.
> Priority is set at Temperature target and not Power Target I have mine set to prioritize power target, but I suspect it doesn't matter much.
> Temperature Target 85 Degrees C Sounds fair, I use 90 just because I don't care if it gets hot. It is made to do so and it doesn't bother me.
> CPU clock +140 MHz How do you know this will work? My card only takes +100 on the stock BIOS, you need to overclock in increments to find the limit.
> Memory clock +100 MHz Same as above, you need to incrementally raise the clocks to find the limit.
> Fan control RPM fixed at 60% Why? This card is designed to be quiet, setting it at a constant speed won't really do anything besides give you a warm and fuzzy. FYI, if you do get a +140 60% ain't gonna cut it during extended gaming or benching.
> 
> I'd like some input and critique to see what you guys think of these settings. I'd like to land on an average of 1100 for the CORE clock.
> 
> I'm not wanting to go with a heavy OC, nor do I want to mod the bios any. I'm just not completely comfortable with flashing my new card (even though it seems to be very safe from what I've read in this thread). I'm also not wanting to add too much extra power draw, since this Titan is coming as a part of a system I've put together through a builder (yeah ... yeah ... I know OCN isn't the best place to even bring up pre-built systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !). So let me know if I'm not completely off base with my settings! Thank you guys in advance for your help!


----------



## Difunto

So i got my second titan and its better than my asus and it goes to 1.200v with out any bios flash. my asus doesn't. so my question is do both cards have to be running at the same clock speed? i see my first at 1176 and the second at 1110 that's even with "sync" is that bad? do i lose frames?


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> So i got my second titan and its better than my asus and it goes to 1.200v with out any bios flash. my asus doesn't. so my question is do both cards have to be running at the same clock speed? i see my first at 1176 and the second at 1110 that's even with "sync" is that bad? do i lose frames?


No, it's fine. Driver is capable of keeping them in sync.

Now, if your GPU1 runs at 1176 while GPU2 runs at 1110, the overall performance of your Titan SLI is two Titians in 2-way SLI config running at 1110 MHz.

Higher core clock of your GPU1 does nothing in terms of performance. Because in SLI, it adjusts to minimum common denominator.

You have two choices.
Either, lower your GPU1 core clock to around GPU2 level or raise GPU2 core clock to GPU1 level.

or you can just forget and enjoy. GPU1 syncs with GPU2 at 1110Mhz even though GPU1 is running at higher bin. No performance gain.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> No, it's fine. Driver is capable of keeping them in sync.
> 
> Now, if your GPU1 runs at 1176 while GPU2 runs at 1110, the overall performance of your Titan SLI is two Titians in 2-way SLI config running at 1110 MHz.
> 
> Higher core clock of your GPU1 does nothing in terms of performance. Because in SLI, it adjusts to minimum common denominator.
> 
> You have two choices.
> Either, lower your GPU1 core clock to around GPU2 level or raise GPU2 core clock to GPU1 level.
> 
> or you can just forget and enjoy. GPU1 syncs with GPU2 at 1110Mhz even though GPU1 is running at higher bin. No performance gain.


Ohh okay man thank you very much! i will try to match my lower one since i got used to play at 1150 or so.


----------



## capchaos

Have nothing but bad luck with the 320 drivers get bsod / system lock ups in games wheather I'm overclocked or not with my 3way sli portrait setup


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Ohh okay man thank you very much! i will try to match my lower one since i got used to play at 1150 or so.


Yeah, no point in having one GPU clocked higher than the other, they both just run at the slowest speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> Have nothing but bad luck with the 320 drivers get bsod / system lock ups in games wheather I'm overclocked or not with my 3way sli portrait setup


That driver is trash.

Did the same for me all the time and eventually locked my core at 575mhz in 2D and 3D mode regardless of restarts. Roll back. I'm back on the GTX Titan release WHQL. Nothing is 100% but working well enough not to complain.


----------



## Tassadin

Hi guys, new member here.

I'm currently gaming on a 2560x1440 monitor and have SLI Titans. I was wondering if Tri Sli Titan scales well at this resolution? or if anybody here is doing the same? I may go triple portrait later on but I am currently pretty content with my U2711.

Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## capchaos

U should def go tripple portrait later. I run 3 lg 2560x1600 monitors with ag film removed in portrait mode with tri sli titans


----------



## djriful

It seems like most of you are having issues, is under Windows 7. I'm on Windows 8 64bit, no issues. I read that somewhere TITAN has UEFI bios support from Win8, would that be related?


----------



## Tassadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> U should def go tripple portrait later. I run 3 lg 2560x1600 monitors with ag film removed in portrait mode with tri sli titans


I'm thinking about it later on. But at the moment, I just want to know how good Tri Sli Titans run on 2560x1440, and if I will see any noticeable gains.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Mine looks like a slope and there is a dot for every 10c.


Thats exactly what I did and its working like a charm! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tassadin*
> 
> I'm thinking about it later on. But at the moment, I just want to know how good Tri Sli Titans run on 2560x1440, and if I will see any noticeable gains.


3-way scaling will not be very good at that resolution except for a couple of games like Crysis 3 & Tomb Raider.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tassadin*
> 
> Hi guys, new member here.
> 
> I'm currently gaming on a 2560x1440 monitor and have SLI Titans. I was wondering if Tri Sli Titan scales well at this resolution? or if anybody here is doing the same? I may go triple portrait later on but I am currently pretty content with my U2711.
> 
> Any input is much appreciated!


No the scaling is not good at that resolution not to mention you don't need 3-Way SLI GTX Titans for 1440P either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> It seems like most of you are having issues, is under Windows 7. I'm on Windows 8 64bit, no issues. I read that somewhere TITAN has UEFI bios support from Win8, would that be related?


Windows 8 64Bit and I had many issues with the BETA.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I too was getting driver crashes and freezes occasionally with 320.00, even at stock clocks. No problems with WHQL so i will contribute that to the beta driver.


I have seen some report on that at the Nvidia forum with those drivers. Have not the same issue myself.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Turns out that my stock BIOS OC @ 1125 core, stock memory and voltage, was not stable. Was getting driver crashes on Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon. Check the game out guys. It's cheap and very fun. Might help you find unstable overclocks like mine, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna drop the core to 1100 and see it that's 100% stable at stock voltage.


I can max go to 1137 on Far Cry 3 or i crashes it is sensible to overclock. I think I have seen this from support where they said this was a fact. Other games I have do 1176 easy.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I can max go to 1137 on Far Cry 3 or i crashes it is sensible to overclock. I think I have seen this from support where they said this was a fact. Other games I have do 1176 easy.


Yeah games vary..... Crysis 3 will let me hit 1150 without crashing, it's steady & very doable. 1202 in Crysis is a freeze as soon as the game starts. Most games I can do 1163-1189....


----------



## thebski

Do I need to use a different version of NVFlash with 64 bit Windows 7? I tried the updated version of the NVFlash that Alatars link takes you to on the front page, but when I try the Protectoff line it tells me it's not compatible with 64 bit Windows.


----------



## wholeeo

So which bios is everyone using and what is considered good overclocks for these cards?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Do I need to use a different version of NVFlash with 64 bit Windows 7? I tried the updated version of the NVFlash that Alatars link takes you to on the front page, but when I try the Protectoff line it tells me it's not compatible with 64 bit Windows.


It worked fine for me with Win8 64-bit.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It worked fine for me with Win8 64-bit.


Any Win7 64-bit users have troubles? Where do you have your NVFlash folder located? I just put mine in the desktop. Also, what was the opinion of the RR09SS.rom bios? My understanding is it is the only one that allows varying voltages. Is that correct? Are Naennon's bios' basically a locked voltage? I basically just want to make sure the card still downvolts on the desktop, but I don't want it to throttle at all.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Any Win7 64-bit users have troubles? Where do you have your NVFlash folder located? I just put mine in the desktop. Also, what was the opinion of the RR09SS.rom bios? My understanding is it is the only one that allows varying voltages. Is that correct? Are Naennon's bios' basically a locked voltage? I basically just want to make sure the card still downvolts on the desktop, but I don't want it to throttle at all.


I got it to work by using the NVFlash from Naennon's bios page where all the bios' are located. Flashed to the RR09SS bios effortlessly, and holy smokes what a difference it makes.

I know there are 270+ pages of posts echoing the same sentiment, but the stock bios is a total piece of garbage. It was throttling in my very first Heaven run if I touched any OC settings. It would throttle at 1058 MHz. After installing the modded bios it boosted to 1100 MHz on 1.162 volts no problems. I put volts on 1.2 and clocked to 1189 and got through a Heaven run with no problems. Will probably try 1202 later and if that works in Heaven I'll try to game at that frequency. Second card will be here in the morning so what clocks I run will ultimately be determined by the worse chip.

Thank you, thank you, thank you to those who worked to get these bios' modded. Pathetic that nVidia throws such garbage out on a $1000 card.


----------



## tronicson

Oh man, this went really wrong - i guess i need some professional help here..

I have an EVGA GTX Titan, and tried to flash this BIOS "*evga 1.250v(3).zip [228 KB, maarten12100's BIOS*"

I did like described here

After the flash, i restarted the PC - but there was only 'beeping'.. I thought "great"! No Image nothing ofc.. I have a spare PCI-E Card and inserted it, booted with both..

Now i see in the Device Manager, that there are 2 Graphics Cards.. my GTX210 and the GTX Titan.. but the Titan has a yellow exclamation mark ("this Device reported Problems")

Well, as i stored my original BIOS - well.. its strange it's a .bin, not a .rom.. i tried to flash it back by renaming it to .rom

But when i start up NvFlash.. this story begins:

D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>Nvflash --protectoff

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)

Select display adapter:
*<0> GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
<1> BR04 (05B1h) (10DE,05B1,10DE,C55E) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
<2> GeForce 210 (10DE,0A65,1682,2941) H:03:SP0 B:04,PCI,D:00,F:00*
Select a number (ESC to quit): 0
Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
*EEPROM ID (20,00FF) : Unknown*

*ERROR: Supported EEPROM not found*

Uhm.. now.. what can i do? Why do i see 3 entries here and not 2..

EDIT: Now i came a step further but still...

D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i 0 1005.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

NOTE: EEPROM appears to be erased:
NOTE: Skipping PCI Subsystem ID and board ID checks.
NOTE: Only correct GPU checked.
NOTE: EEPROM does not contain board ID, skipping board ID check.
Current - Version:Unavailable (Invalid) ID:0000:0000:FFFF:FFFF

Replace with - Version:80.10.2C.00.92 ID:10DE:1005:3842:2790
GK110 Board - 20830010 (Normal Board)
Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort): y
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the up
date process depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page

*ERROR: PCI Block corrupted*

D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Yeah games vary..... Crysis 3 will let me hit 1150 without crashing, it's steady & very doable. 1202 in Crysis is a freeze as soon as the game starts. Most games I can do 1163-1189....


hm, funny Crysis 3 is one of the games I can run at 1202 and a good 400 + on the memory. BF3 is stable at 1176 for me.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Do I need to use a different version of NVFlash with 64 bit Windows 7? I tried the updated version of the NVFlash that Alatars link takes you to on the front page, but when I try the Protectoff line it tells me it's not compatible with 64 bit Windows.


I use version 5.134.01 on win7 64 bit


----------



## flexus

The bios that the modder stated that gpu boost 2.0 was disabled / locked and do increments of 1 turns out that is was not fully true. However it perfoms good but still has increments of 13. It looks like it is 1 in GPU-Z as in the video but sensors, Nvidia Inspector and Precision shows no changes on +1 only +13. So I wish for a bios that truly could do this


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tronicson*
> 
> Oh man, this went really wrong - i guess i need some professional help here..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX Titan, and tried to flash this BIOS "*evga 1.250v(3).zip [228 KB, maarten12100's BIOS*"
> 
> I did like described here
> 
> After the flash, i restarted the PC - but there was only 'beeping'.. I thought "great"! No Image nothing ofc.. I have a spare PCI-E Card and inserted it, booted with both..
> 
> Now i see in the Device Manager, that there are 2 Graphics Cards.. my GTX210 and the GTX Titan.. but the Titan has a yellow exclamation mark ("this Device reported Problems")
> 
> Well, as i stored my original BIOS - well.. its strange it's a .bin, not a .rom.. i tried to flash it back by renaming it to .rom
> 
> But when i start up NvFlash.. this story begins:
> 
> D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)
> 
> Select display adapter:
> *<0> GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> <1> BR04 (05B1h) (10DE,05B1,10DE,C55E) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
> <2> GeForce 210 (10DE,0A65,1682,2941) H:03:SP0 B:04,PCI,D:00,F:00*
> Select a number (ESC to quit): 0
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
> EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> *EEPROM ID (20,00FF) : Unknown*
> 
> *ERROR: Supported EEPROM not found*
> 
> Uhm.. now.. what can i do? Why do i see 3 entries here and not 2..
> 
> EDIT: Now i came a step further but still...
> 
> D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i 0 1005.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> NOTE: EEPROM appears to be erased:
> NOTE: Skipping PCI Subsystem ID and board ID checks.
> NOTE: Only correct GPU checked.
> NOTE: EEPROM does not contain board ID, skipping board ID check.
> Current - Version:Unavailable (Invalid) ID:0000:0000:FFFF:FFFF
> 
> Replace with - Version:80.10.2C.00.92 ID:10DE:1005:3842:2790
> GK110 Board - 20830010 (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort): y
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the up
> date process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> 
> *ERROR: PCI Block corrupted*
> 
> D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>


Hmmm, that doesn't seem good. To be honest, I really have no idea why its doing that? Maybe Alatar or some of the other BIOS gurus will be able to help...


----------



## tronicson

i got it solved by now.. the saved bios was corrupted somehow.. i downloaded a fresh EVGA SuperClocked BIOS, and was able to flash over.. now it works.. puh


----------



## carlhil2

Well, after a power outage blew my mobo, [thank GOD my Titan was not damaged] I decided on the ASUS Maximus V Gene. with this mobo, my overclock went from 4.6 with ease, to 4.8. so, I decided to go swimming, but, as I was about to wimp out and get a AIO type kit, I saw the XSPS Rasa kit, which actually turned out to be the RayStorm RS360 version. _. with my going water, I also needed a new, bigger, case. I settled on the HAF 932. my stuff arrived today, wish me luck, pictures soon,.....







also bought the Tripp Lite ISOBAR8ULTRA Isobar Surge Protector Metal 8 Outlet 12 feet Cord 3840 Joules ,...._


----------



## Difunto

i was gonna go water but i don't trust it.. so i use my good old 5 year trick and has worked wonders since..."cheap but it works for me lol"

and here are my idle tempys


----------



## cpufrost

Load temps after a few hours of gaming are what count though.


----------



## Rei86

aren't you worried about condensation build up on your parts?

Also whats your load temps? Because the damn cool, even compared too most guys under water.


----------



## Difunto

i don't go over 65 on both videocards and cpu 55 and my room is ALWAYS cold lol in the winter i stay with my windows open and i block off the heater vents.i wish i could move to alaska....


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i was gonna go water but i don't trust it.. so i use my good old 5 year trick and has worked wonders since..."cheap but it works for me lol"


What the heck is that lol


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i don't go over 65 on both videocards and cpu 55 and my room is ALWAYS cold lol in the winter i stay with my windows open and i block off the heater vents.i wish i could move to alaska....


Who needs a stable warm environment to live in, When you have a cold pc.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Alllllllrighty. Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon appears to be stable now. Had to settle at 1100 (1097 to be precise) Mhz on the core and stock memory (I game at 1080 so extra mem bandwidth isn't really of use to me) and that's using the stock voltage of 1.162v. I'm pretty happy with the overclock considering my card's using the stock BIOS and voltage.


----------



## xorbe

A mod should remove that one 1.25V bios from this thread ... nothing but failures


----------



## Scorpion49

Where did the 1.25V come from anyways? Kepler cards seem to be hard-limited at 1.212V, I would be surprised to find one that actually did take it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xorbe*
> 
> A mod should remove that one 1.25V bios from this thread ... nothing but failures


Well it said very clearly that those where purely experimental besides there are DMM reports of actually 1.245,1.248, 1.249
The main point is the extra voltage will make the power consumption go trough the roof therefor reaching the 300W vrm limit faster resulting in a lower achievable clock.
Also 1250mV is beyond anyone's sweetspot so unless you had like 400/500W it wouldn't make a difference due to the horrible efficiency.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Wild guess, Titans are most stable running actual games such as Far Cry 3 or Crysis 3 between 1100-1175Mhz and memory between 6Ghz-6.5Ghz?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tronicson*
> 
> Oh man, this went really wrong - i guess i need some professional help here..
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX Titan, and tried to flash this BIOS "*evga 1.250v(3).zip [228 KB, maarten12100's BIOS*"
> 
> I did like described here
> 
> After the flash, i restarted the PC - but there was only 'beeping'.. I thought "great"! No Image nothing ofc.. I have a spare PCI-E Card and inserted it, booted with both..
> 
> Now i see in the Device Manager, that there are 2 Graphics Cards.. my GTX210 and the GTX Titan.. but the Titan has a yellow exclamation mark ("this Device reported Problems")
> 
> Well, as i stored my original BIOS - well.. its strange it's a .bin, not a .rom.. i tried to flash it back by renaming it to .rom
> 
> But when i start up NvFlash.. this story begins:
> 
> D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)
> 
> Select display adapter:
> *<0> GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> <1> BR04 (05B1h) (10DE,05B1,10DE,C55E) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
> <2> GeForce 210 (10DE,0A65,1682,2941) H:03:SP0 B:04,PCI,D:00,F:00*
> Select a number (ESC to quit): 0
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds during access to the
> EEPROM depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> *EEPROM ID (20,00FF) : Unknown*
> 
> *ERROR: Supported EEPROM not found*
> 
> Uhm.. now.. what can i do? Why do i see 3 entries here and not 2..
> 
> EDIT: Now i came a step further but still...
> 
> D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i 0 1005.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.118)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GK1xx (10DE,1005,0000,0000) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> NOTE: EEPROM appears to be erased:
> NOTE: Skipping PCI Subsystem ID and board ID checks.
> NOTE: Only correct GPU checked.
> NOTE: EEPROM does not contain board ID, skipping board ID check.
> Current - Version:Unavailable (Invalid) ID:0000:0000:FFFF:FFFF
> 
> Replace with - Version:80.10.2C.00.92 ID:10DE:1005:3842:2790
> GK110 Board - 20830010 (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort): y
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the up
> date process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> 
> *ERROR: PCI Block corrupted*
> 
> D:\SOFTWARE\Treiber\EVGA\Flash_Titan\Flash_Titan>


I tried that bios and had to use another card to flash back to a bios that works, I have not seen one person that that bios works for.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i was gonna go water but i don't trust it.. so i use my good old 5 year trick and has worked wonders since..."cheap but it works for me lol"
> and here are my idle tempys


So you don't trust watercooling which has been serving us for years as the best way to cool a PC but you trust pumping your air-conditioner exhaust and all of it's condensation directly into you PC which is pretty much the worst possible thing you could do to it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Wild guess, Titans are most stable running actual games such as Far Cry 3 or Crysis 3 between 1100-1175Mhz and memory between 6Ghz-6.5Ghz?


Yeah pretty much. Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3 are pretty stable and don't really test my overclocks that well, Farcry 3 however seems to be a better test of instability. Have had to go down from 1212mhz to 1136mhz in Farcry 3 and Skyrim for now, give or take 10mhz. Memory is at 6600mhz. Keeping it that way until my new watercooling loop arrives, card is fast enough.


----------



## Bilco

Anyone else experiencing the weird phenomena where any flash or videos lag extremely badly while playing certain games in fullscreen?

I've tried messing around with the hardware acceleration and stuff in VLC setting it to opengl and disabling/enable GPU accel and it just makes the program crash. Game runs silky smooth all the while though.


----------



## carlhil2

I am glad that I have finished flashing,.......and, have a good card, seems nothing but problems lately. do anyone know if, by using less tubing, you can get better temps water cooling?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am glad that I have finished flashing,.......and, have a good card, seems nothing but problems lately. do anyone know if, by using less tubing, you can get better temps water cooling?


A higher flowrate means better temps les tubing will be less restrictive on the other hand it won't be noticeable.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> A higher flowrate means better temps les tubing will be less restrictive on the other hand it won't be noticeable.


Thanks!


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> So you don't trust watercooling which has been serving us for years as the best way to cool a PC but you trust pumping your air-conditioner exhaust and all of it's condensation directly into you PC which is pretty much the worst possible thing you could do to it?


like iv said i have been doing this for 5 years now and never had a problem... here is why i am condensation free...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> So you don't trust watercooling which has been serving us for years as the best way to cool a PC but you trust pumping your air-conditioner exhaust and all of it's condensation directly into you PC which is pretty much the worst possible thing you could do to it?


I've always wondered why people say this. It simply doesn't work like this, as a matter of fact nearly all sensitive electronics that have heat tolerances have direct environmental control systems that work very similarly. The only condensation to be found happens by the compressor, the air that is output by the blower is already as dry as it can feasibly get.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've always wondered why people say this. It simply doesn't work like this, as a matter of fact nearly all sensitive electronics that have heat tolerances have direct environmental control systems that work very similarly. The only condensation to be found happens by the compressor, the air that is output by the blower is already as dry as it can feasibly get.


Really? So where do people get that misconception from then?


----------



## Jue

How are you guys finding your titans? I've been thinking myself of picking one of these up with my new build soon.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jue*
> 
> How are you guys finding your titans? I've been thinking myself of picking one of these up with my new build soon.


They're in stock in the U.S. I think it's kinda hard everywhere else....

In Stock in UK... Try Here

Try Here

Try Here

Try Here

Try Here

Try Here

*U.S Stock Below*

In Stock In U.S

Buying Has Slowed Down

Regular Version


----------



## Hawk777th

Jue I got mine on the EVGA website. They pop up quite a bit on there.

I am wondering if we will ever see a GTX Titan performance gain on Nvidia drivers officially. Seems they keep saying 680-670 etc. I know it applies to all of the cards just would be nice to see that they are optimizing them some.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> They're in stock in the U.S. I think it's kinda hard everywhere else....
> 
> In Stock in UK... Try Here
> 
> In Stock In U.S
> 
> Buying Has Slowed Down
> 
> Regular Version


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Jue I got mine on the EVGA website. They pop up quite a bit on there.
> 
> I am wondering if we will ever see a GTX Titan performance gain on Nvidia drivers officially. Seems they keep saying 680-670 etc. I know it applies to all of the cards just would be nice to see that they are optimizing them some.


Not sure if the guys stated it wrong as it can mean two things now: how we find our Titans or how we found our titans in terms of picking one up.
please clarify


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Not sure if the guys stated it wrong as it can mean two things now: how we find our Titans or how we found our titans in terms of picking one up.
> please clarify


I'm thinking far as "In Stock"

I'm hoping that's what he means as well....


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Not sure if the guys stated it wrong as it can mean two things now: how we find our Titans or how we found our titans in terms of picking one up.
> please clarify


Sorry haha, yes my fault in my UK ways







. What I mean is hows your experience with the titans so far?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jue*
> 
> Sorry haha, yes my fault in my UK ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What I mean is hows your experience with the titans so far?


Oh okay...

I love mine. I haven't had a single problem so far that wasn't expected. They tear through everything with AA enabled & whatever else i can throw @ them...

Only thing i would say is don't water cool them thinking you'll get a big gain. That's not going to happen. They're quiet anyways & barely put any heat in your case....

I wish I didn't WC mine as they're beautiful cards...


----------



## Fieldsweeper

god i have YET to get a single hiccup while ANY game on MAX and i mean MAX settings at 2560x1440 ljsh fdguoihbsaf;ugohba gouihzdgozihgdsothats me getting all giddy with excitement HAHA


----------



## Hawk777th

I moved from SLI 580 Lightnings to 2x Titans. I couldn't be happier most games will run full up on just one card. One Titan is easily as fast as my old setup and no SLI loss or problems. They run Crysis 3 @ 1080P full up 8X AA easy on SLI as well as Tomb Raider with 4x SMAA and Tress on. I also like them because they cool well and dump the heat out the back of case.

I really love this setup and cant imagine changing for a long time. They also fold great ppd and run nice and cool and quite. Both my cards factory with 106% Power Target go to 1100MHZ stock with boost.

I guess I always try and upgrade when my cards are needed in full to run most games maxed. So basically I was using my SLI constantly and some games dont play nice with SLI still so it was time to upgrade for me. They were also more handicapped by vram than anything else.

I did have to laugh though on a side note I actually plugged my 6800 Ultra into one of my older rigs and played some modern games on low at about 20-30 FPS haha. I was like no way! Shows how long good components can go.

I am just one of those guys that if I have to turn down anything but AA I upgrade my cards so I have the best experience on PC. At least to me thats what makes PC so special and thats what the game devs wanted you to experience the full game maxed out with all the eye candy. I feel that if you cant max it out or close just play on console theres quite a but of money to be saved.


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> god i have YET to get a single hiccup while ANY game on MAX and i mean MAX settings at 2560x1440 ljsh fdguoihbsaf;ugohba gouihzdgozihgdsothats me getting all giddy with excitement HAHA


What games are you running.
There is tons of stuff I can't max at 1440p and hold 60fps


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Ok so I just ran the bioshock infinite benchmark utility on ultra setting 2 (something about depth of field If I remmember correctly.

this is the output .csv, which what are we supposed to do with that ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Per Scene Stats:
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
32.64, 64.19, 10.58, 96.08, Welcome Center
7.16, 59.77, 6.02, 107.86, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
21.79, 61.39, 5.01, 81.70, Town Center
8.13, 55.98, 19.48, 69.78, Raffle
9.13, 82.22, 21.17, 91.97, Monument Island
3.03, 91.67, 85.80, 93.89, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.88, 65.28, 5.01, 107.86, Overall

Elapsed Time (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
0.00, 55.95, 18.53, 96.08, Welcome Center
0.50, 74.56, 72.33, 76.14, Welcome Center
1.01, 75.39, 70.08, 77.26, Welcome Center
1.51, 76.60, 73.56, 77.29, Welcome Center
2.02, 76.52, 75.59, 77.07, Welcome Center
2.53, 75.82, 72.84, 77.05, Welcome Center
3.03, 75.69, 75.03, 76.25, Welcome Center
3.54, 75.73, 72.46, 76.44, Welcome Center
4.04, 68.48, 18.82, 80.53, Welcome Center
4.55, 71.56, 69.05, 73.50, Welcome Center
5.05, 69.75, 65.75, 71.69, Welcome Center
5.55, 67.39, 63.08, 69.81, Welcome Center
6.06, 59.77, 44.02, 65.02, Welcome Center
6.56, 50.48, 34.81, 69.05, Welcome Center
7.08, 51.15, 37.54, 64.89, Welcome Center
7.58, 52.29, 41.10, 66.95, Welcome Center
8.10, 49.59, 36.24, 55.27, Welcome Center
8.60, 48.41, 18.54, 56.60, Welcome Center
9.12, 51.92, 35.32, 58.02, Welcome Center
9.64, 44.73, 12.75, 54.51, Welcome Center
10.16, 51.26, 37.93, 56.56, Welcome Center
10.66, 55.89, 46.19, 67.51, Welcome Center
11.16, 53.42, 19.68, 66.45, Welcome Center
11.71, 58.69, 50.59, 69.06, Welcome Center
12.22, 57.85, 38.47, 75.21, Welcome Center
12.74, 56.79, 42.79, 68.33, Welcome Center
13.25, 52.70, 15.38, 61.85, Welcome Center
13.76, 50.79, 15.03, 66.18, Welcome Center
14.27, 54.14, 28.40, 70.59, Welcome Center
14.79, 55.18, 40.28, 62.99, Welcome Center
15.30, 66.56, 53.88, 84.98, Welcome Center
15.81, 63.37, 10.58, 76.27, Welcome Center
16.34, 74.99, 69.10, 84.04, Welcome Center
16.85, 69.25, 18.20, 87.70, Welcome Center
17.35, 72.26, 51.85, 77.02, Welcome Center
17.87, 60.21, 52.56, 74.16, Welcome Center
18.38, 58.84, 54.99, 63.01, Welcome Center
18.89, 59.99, 18.37, 82.64, Welcome Center
19.39, 80.04, 76.54, 82.32, Welcome Center
19.90, 80.17, 77.38, 81.30, Welcome Center
20.42, 79.67, 77.53, 80.91, Welcome Center
20.92, 75.06, 27.33, 81.56, Welcome Center
21.44, 78.39, 51.07, 91.88, Welcome Center
21.95, 80.45, 74.76, 81.81, Welcome Center
22.46, 77.08, 67.63, 81.83, Welcome Center
22.96, 74.63, 71.26, 78.38, Welcome Center
23.47, 78.44, 71.45, 80.53, Welcome Center
23.98, 62.15, 47.00, 75.11, Welcome Center
24.50, 56.20, 49.04, 61.44, Welcome Center
25.01, 59.38, 50.73, 68.58, Welcome Center
25.52, 63.75, 61.08, 68.49, Welcome Center
26.02, 65.49, 59.53, 70.27, Welcome Center
26.52, 65.08, 53.32, 86.60, Welcome Center
27.03, 63.95, 49.45, 78.92, Welcome Center
27.53, 61.81, 49.01, 65.11, Welcome Center
28.03, 61.23, 58.20, 64.27, Welcome Center
28.54, 62.24, 59.51, 65.29, Welcome Center
29.05, 62.21, 60.40, 65.33, Welcome Center
29.57, 62.49, 59.85, 65.41, Welcome Center
30.08, 62.39, 54.56, 70.77, Welcome Center
30.59, 62.17, 55.36, 68.02, Welcome Center
31.11, 62.38, 57.37, 68.15, Welcome Center
31.62, 62.49, 56.19, 67.03, Welcome Center
32.13, 64.83, 58.01, 66.85, Welcome Center
32.64, 66.60, 64.85, 67.64, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
33.15, 67.26, 66.14, 68.20, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
33.66, 68.44, 66.86, 69.56, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
34.17, 69.46, 68.44, 70.08, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
34.67, 69.84, 69.04, 70.59, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
35.17, 70.16, 66.01, 75.28, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
35.69, 70.20, 68.80, 70.65, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
36.20, 65.73, 40.86, 72.99, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
36.70, 57.37, 16.28, 70.29, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
37.26, 25.30, 6.02, 107.86, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
37.77, 37.82, 8.94, 66.45, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
38.28, 56.48, 26.31, 70.10, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
38.79, 56.24, 20.18, 78.89, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
39.30, 55.84, 20.21, 85.08, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
39.81, 59.93, 51.89, 62.62, Town Center
40.31, 61.42, 59.51, 62.21, Town Center
40.81, 62.12, 61.24, 62.56, Town Center
41.33, 61.62, 59.69, 62.76, Town Center
41.83, 61.92, 53.27, 62.81, Town Center
42.33, 61.30, 59.84, 62.87, Town Center
42.84, 58.78, 51.87, 60.51, Town Center
43.35, 56.81, 33.72, 65.60, Town Center
43.86, 57.00, 32.84, 66.54, Town Center
44.37, 59.72, 50.66, 61.24, Town Center
44.87, 58.29, 47.68, 61.37, Town Center
45.38, 58.80, 30.13, 61.53, Town Center
45.89, 60.99, 58.40, 74.50, Town Center
46.40, 61.67, 60.84, 62.12, Town Center
46.90, 60.56, 59.75, 61.60, Town Center
47.42, 59.58, 58.66, 60.03, Town Center
47.92, 59.94, 58.73, 60.80, Town Center
48.42, 61.12, 60.10, 61.82, Town Center
48.93, 61.60, 60.32, 62.15, Town Center
49.43, 59.95, 30.01, 72.11, Town Center
49.93, 61.48, 31.20, 69.43, Town Center
50.43, 57.99, 23.36, 74.76, Town Center
50.93, 65.01, 63.37, 65.55, Town Center
51.44, 65.44, 62.52, 66.06, Town Center
51.95, 65.20, 62.55, 66.19, Town Center
52.45, 62.94, 33.90, 81.70, Town Center
52.96, 65.10, 63.96, 66.27, Town Center
53.47, 58.84, 17.18, 69.77, Town Center
53.98, 41.80, 5.01, 67.12, Town Center
54.48, 66.20, 64.41, 67.20, Town Center
54.99, 57.30, 11.96, 74.27, Town Center
55.50, 66.78, 66.31, 67.41, Town Center
56.01, 65.92, 65.39, 67.08, Town Center
56.51, 65.47, 64.79, 66.28, Town Center
57.01, 65.92, 65.25, 67.35, Town Center
57.51, 66.73, 60.00, 67.57, Town Center
58.02, 67.02, 66.01, 67.59, Town Center
58.53, 66.13, 64.04, 67.50, Town Center
59.05, 64.43, 61.99, 65.39, Town Center
59.56, 64.75, 64.41, 65.01, Town Center
60.07, 62.78, 60.85, 64.86, Town Center
60.58, 60.15, 59.27, 61.10, Town Center
61.09, 53.36, 14.11, 69.53, Town Center
61.60, 59.07, 52.39, 60.68, Raffle
62.11, 59.95, 59.08, 60.72, Raffle
62.61, 56.11, 22.82, 67.52, Raffle
63.12, 55.81, 19.48, 69.78, Raffle
63.63, 57.36, 51.03, 59.48, Raffle
64.13, 54.43, 51.00, 56.54, Raffle
64.65, 53.66, 52.91, 54.16, Raffle
65.15, 51.96, 28.73, 63.50, Raffle
65.65, 53.40, 52.63, 53.78, Raffle
66.15, 50.62, 23.84, 59.18, Raffle
66.67, 53.03, 47.41, 54.15, Raffle
67.18, 51.26, 19.98, 59.64, Raffle
67.68, 57.18, 55.01, 58.88, Raffle
68.19, 56.51, 19.82, 63.83, Raffle
68.71, 62.30, 59.00, 63.89, Raffle
69.22, 63.04, 59.48, 65.46, Raffle
69.73, 66.21, 64.04, 67.58, Monument Island
70.24, 62.28, 22.47, 68.69, Monument Island
70.75, 68.86, 66.58, 70.16, Monument Island
71.26, 71.23, 67.91, 74.60, Monument Island
71.77, 75.22, 72.72, 76.94, Monument Island
72.27, 77.61, 75.40, 79.15, Monument Island
72.78, 80.17, 75.59, 81.46, Monument Island
73.29, 76.53, 21.17, 84.93, Monument Island
73.80, 85.89, 75.68, 89.11, Monument Island
74.30, 89.47, 87.41, 90.80, Monument Island
74.80, 90.40, 88.07, 91.18, Monument Island
75.31, 90.81, 88.77, 91.93, Monument Island
75.82, 90.61, 85.96, 91.47, Monument Island
76.32, 91.00, 90.05, 91.82, Monument Island
76.83, 91.03, 90.03, 91.72, Monument Island
77.33, 90.95, 89.14, 91.97, Monument Island
77.84, 90.90, 87.73, 91.70, Monument Island
78.35, 90.90, 88.77, 91.74, Monument Island
78.85, 90.73, 85.80, 92.16, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
79.36, 91.13, 90.29, 91.85, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
79.86, 91.23, 90.66, 91.84, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
80.37, 91.83, 90.17, 93.05, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
80.87, 92.59, 89.64, 93.89, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.38, 92.53, 88.52, 93.56, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section

Version Info: 32Bit Exe - 1.0.1403195 3/29/2013 12:00:00 AM
Commandline Used: DefaultPCBenchmarkMap.xcmap -ForceCompatLevel=7 -resx=2560 -resy=1440 -nosound -norumble -noPauseOnLossOfFocus -fullscreen -runfrombenchmarkbat -DEFENGINEINI=..\..\XGame\Config\DefaultEngineSteamworks.ini

Settings Used:
[SystemSettings]
StaticDecals=true
DynamicDecals=true
UnbatchedDecals=true
DynamicShadows=true
DirectionalLightmaps=true
DepthOfField=true
DiffusionDepthOfField=true
Bloom=true
Distortion=true
FilteredDistortion=true
DropParticleDistortion=false
bAllowDownsampledTranslucency=true
bUseMaxQualityMode=false
OnlyStreamInTextures=false
LensFlares=true
OneFrameThreadLag=true
UseVsync=false
VsyncTo60WhenUnder30=false
UpscaleScreenPercentage=true
AllowD3D10=true
AllowD3D11=true
AllowRadialBlur=true
EnableSoftwareOcclusion=false
EnableGPUOcclusionQueries=true
EnableDepthPrePass=false
bAllowWholeSceneDominantShadows=true
bForceCPUAccessToGPUSkinVerts=false
bDisableSkeletalInstanceWeights=false
EnableScreenSpaceAmbientShadows=true
EnableSPUScreenSpaceAmbientShadows=true
UseHighQualityLightShaftRendering=true
EnableSM5ShadowSystem=true
EnableSM5ShadowBlur=true
EnableLightShafts=true
EnableFXAA=true
EnableSM5FXAA=false
EnableHDAO=true
HDAOHighQuality=true
DisableAOFiltering=false
UseLowPrecisionColorBuffer=false
UseHalfResAmbientShadows=false
UseComputeShaderAmbientShadows=true
bInitializeShadersOnDemand=false
bEnableParallelApexClothingFetch=false
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=3
MaxAnisotropy=16
MinShadowResolution=64
MaxShadowResolution=2048
MaxPerObjectShadowResolution=2048
CullCastersSmallerThanTexels=0
ResX=2560
ResY=1440
UnbuiltNumWholeSceneDynamicShadowCascades=3
ShadowFadeResolution=128
LightFadeResolution=0
LightMinResolution=0
GraphicsQualityLevel=5
DisplayMode=1
MaxPrecachePrimitivesPerFrame=300
ApexDestructionMaxChunkIslandCount=2147483647
ApexDestructionMaxShapeCount=2147483647
ApexClothingAvgSimFrequencyWindow=60
ScreenPercentage=100.000
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=1.273
ShadowDepthBias=0.012
ShadowDepthBiasWorstCase=0.003
CSMSplitSoftTransitionDistanceScale=4.000
CSMSplitDepthBiasScale=0.500
UnbuiltWholeSceneDynamicShadowRadius=20000.000
ShadowFadeExponent=0.700
LightFadeExponent=1.000
DecalCullDistanceScale=1.000
SM5ShadowSunWidth=0.100
SM5ShadowSunWidthWorstCase=50.000
NewShadowPenumbra=8.000
NewShadowSplitPenumbraScale=0.500
NewShadowFilterWidth=2.000
ShadowCascadeScale=1.000
NewCSMSoftTransitionDistance=600.000
NewNonCSMSoftTransitionDistance=60.000
MassiveLODDistanceBias=0.100
CullDistanceBias=0.100
StaticMeshLODDistanceBias=0.100
SkeletalMeshLODDistanceBias=0.100
ParticleSystemLODDistanceBias=0.100
DistortionFadeResolution=1.000
DistortionMinResolution=0.000
SM5DiffusionNearBlurScale=0.600
SM5DiffusionFarBlurScale=0.350
OverallTextureStreamingBias=1.500
ParticleCountHardLimitScaleFactor=10.000
MaxDistanceToApplyOcclusionRotationalScaling=5000.000
ApexLODResourceBudget=1000000020040877300000.000
ApexDestructionMaxChunkSeparationLOD=1.000

[MachineInfo]
OS: Windows 8
GraphicsVendor: 000010DE (NVIDIA)
DeviceID: 00001005
DeviceName: NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN
IsDX11: 1
DriverVer: 9.18.13.1422
Physical Mem: 65476MB
CPUName: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
Hyperthreaded: 1
NumProcessorsPerCPU: 1
NumLogicalProcessors: 12
NumPhysicalProcessors: 16
CoresPerProcessor: 16



Stock titan settings, is that good, normal, bad etc lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

Pilla I think he means they run smooth with no visible slow down. I dont think hes claiming hes getting 60FPS constant.


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Oh okay...
> 
> I love mine. I haven't had a single problem so far that wasn't expected. They tear through everything with AA enabled & whatever else i can throw @ them...
> 
> Only thing i would say is don't water cool them thinking you'll get a big gain. That's not going to happen. They're quiet anyways & barely put any heat in your case....
> 
> I wish I didn't WC mine as they're beautiful cards...


Awesome, I was actually thinking of putting both the CPU and GPU under water this time round. It will be my first water build, only because my PC is in the bedroom where my girlfriend sleeps at night and I imagine Watercooling to be more quiet than my current setup.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Oh and btw, is it bad to still have shared video memory, on HD or ram? if so how do I disable that?

shoudl I just use the 6 on the GPU I mean I have 64GB of system ram, if that matters.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> god i have YET to get a single hiccup while ANY game on MAX and i mean MAX settings at 2560x1440 ljsh fdguoihbsaf;ugohba gouihzdgozihgdsothats me getting all giddy with excitement HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> What games are you running.
> There is tons of stuff I can't max at 1440p and hold 60fps
Click to expand...

Well I think that as long as you stay above about 30FPS you cant tell the difference, maybe during very fast moving scenes it may start to blur slightly, but I didnt mean 60FPS, I never really measured, I just max the settings then if I get slow downs, or any visable things happening, I lower ever so slightly until they go away.

I just got BIOSHOCK infinate so I will try to play it on the max max max settings lol and see.

what game are you talking about that a single titan cant max?

sure the higher the FPS the better, but I think 60 is good for any game, and as low as 30 ish FPS should not be distinguishable from anything higher, (maybe if only slightly)

to much lower and you will surely notice jittering, or slowdowns like lag.

but I just meant that I didnt notice any lag, or slow downs, not sure what the FPS was.

what do you all use to measure?


----------



## Hawk777th

Fraps will tell you fast and easy what FPS you are getting.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jue*
> 
> Awesome, I was actually thinking of putting both the CPU and GPU under water this time round. It will be my first water build, only because my PC is in the bedroom where my girlfriend sleeps at night and I imagine Watercooling to be more quiet than my current setup.


Well it's worth it then. To be honest, this is the first time in two yrs I feel confident gaming. I played Tomb Raider Maxed everything @1440P yesterday for three hrs non stop. I've had the game since it came out & I'm now just up to 54% of the game. I work M-F (@ work now) My time is limited, but thanks to these cards I can say "Hunny I'm about to game for a couple of hrs" & be joyed cause I know I will have a great experience.

I'll have these cards in my main rig for a couple of yrs without regret


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jue*
> 
> Sorry haha, yes my fault in my UK ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What I mean is hows your experience with the titans so far?


Well the others didn't spot it noticed it thanks to your second sentence


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Well it's worth it then. To be honest, this is the first time in two yrs I feel confident gaming. I played Tomb Raider Maxed everything @1440P yesterday for three hrs non stop. I've had the game since it came out & I'm now just up to 54% of the game. I work M-F (@ work now) My time is limited, but thanks to these cards I can say "Hunny I'm about to game for a couple of hrs" & be joyed cause I know I will have a great experience.
> 
> I'll have these cards in my main rig for a couple of yrs without regret


This!

I dont know why but I got away from PC gaming for a bit after I got my 580s. Seemed like all the games that gen were pretty weak. Seems like these last big releases have been alot better. FC3 C3 TR I have been enjoying these alot more with my Titans than anything on my 580s. Cant really explain it. Maybe its smoothness IDK just seems like a better experience in general.


----------



## rileyscottp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Well I think that as long as you stay above about 30FPS you cant tell the difference, maybe during very fast moving scenes it may start to blur slightly, but I didnt mean 60FPS, I never really measured, I just max the settings then if I get slow downs, or any visable things happening, I lower ever so slightly until they go away.
> 
> I just got BIOSHOCK infinate so I will try to play it on the max max max settings lol and see.
> 
> what game are you talking about that a single titan cant max?
> 
> sure the higher the FPS the better, but I think 60 is good for any game, and as low as 30 ish FPS should not be distinguishable from anything higher, (maybe if only slightly)
> 
> to much lower and you will surely notice jittering, or slowdowns like lag.
> 
> but I just meant that I didnt notice any lag, or slow downs, not sure what the FPS was.
> 
> what do you all use to measure?


Well for one thing it gets around 26 FPS in max settings ("very high", 4x MSAA) in Crysis 3 @ 2560x1440 according to some benchmarks I looked at last night.

http://hothardware.com/Reviews/GeForce-GTX-Titan-Performance-Yes-It-CAN-Play-Crysis-3/?page=9

It also can't run Crysis Warhead at max settings at 60+FPS @ 2560x1440 most of the time (no single gpu card can, just for arguments sake though this is an example of another game that can't be triumphed by a single gpu).

From AnAndTech:
Quote:


> At 2560 we still have a bit of a distance to go before any single-GPU card can crack 60fps. In lieu of that Titan is the winner as expected. Leading the GTX 680 by 54%, this is Titan's single biggest win over its predecessor


I have a nearly two year old XPS 15 laptop that I'm selling for $700. Somebody offered to trade me straight up for a Titan, should I take the deal? I know they're "worth" $1100 in Canada. I have a GTX 670 FTW (spent $385 on) currently and was planning on SLI which I know will net me better performance than a single Titan. I am gaming on a single 2560x1440 display @ 60Hz. If I get the Titan, I can sell the 670 for $340 which would make the cost of the Titan $745 to me ($700 was what the laptop would've sold for + the $45 loss I take selling the 670). Two GTX 670's would've cost $770 (assuming I get the second one for the same price as the first, in all likelihood it would be even cheaper though), so even though I'm getting the Titan for $400 off retail, I can still get better performance for around the same cost? Bizzare. Honestly I can't see myself shelling out another $700 later on in the year for another Titan, and that's assuming a large price drop happens and that they will even still be available at all. What a dilemna!


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I would if you want another Titan. I sold my 580s to finance mine. So really they only cost me about $750 a card.


----------



## revro

take the titan, it would be harder to sell notebook as everyone is selling laptops/notebooks

best
revro


----------



## rileyscottp

Sorry guys, edited my last post a bunch of times.

Man I was sure nieve years ago when I thought a $250 video card was all anyone needed! To have somewhat future proofed system that runs max settings on a single display at 2560x1440 and gets over 60 FPS consistently is gonna cost me at best $1400 (2 titans, again assuming I can get the second one for around $750!).

And who knows, the next gen of video cards could be such a massive leap in performance I could be upgrading again in a year...


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rileyscottp*
> 
> Sorry guys, edited my last post a bunch of times.
> 
> Man I was sure nieve years ago when I thought a $250 video card was all anyone needed! To have somewhat future proofed system that runs max settings on a single display at 2560x1440 and gets over 60 FPS consistently is gonna cost me at best $1400 (2 titans, again assuming I can get the second one for around $750!).
> 
> And who knows, the next gen of video cards could be such a massive leap in performance I could be upgrading again in a year...


I think we are in a transitional period with the new consoles on the way. Most stuff for the last 3-5 years have been pure console ports with spruced up gfx save a few exceptions. With the new consoles coming close to pc spec again I think they will challenge our pcs a bit.

When I was growing up if you didnt upgrade your pc every few years you couldnt play anything new and I mean anything even on low you would have a slide show. I built a PC to play rainbow six and withing two years we got rouge spear and ghost recon and my machine was crippled again haha.

My wallet doesnt want to see that age return but I am curious if we wouldnt have large leaps again if it did. Just we have so many polygons its takes loads more to make much difference in a game so the large jumps are done. But I cant wait for better lighting water effects and stuff that helps with realism and immersion.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

With 4K TV's coming & Consoles with a lot of power. You'll need power to play @ decent settings. I don't even think the New AMD Cards will be cheap. Both companies are taking a lot of time for some reason & I think it has to do with the industry is making a leap. Verge of 4K TV's....

It was a big leap when 1080P hit & it will be the same. When those TV's settle down in price that's what everyone will be watching in their home. It's ground breaking internet, AMD has their first $500 CPU on the way & with the rumors of what Intel may have. I think we are in for a surprise....


----------



## stren

Hey everyone, I"m going to be starting my waterblock testing soon. This will happen in the next few days right after I do some videos and get some testing done on air with a new bios to ensure stability/no throttling and that everything is good. 5/8 waterblocks are in and ready to go so I just wanted to check in and see:

- is naennon's original modded bios still the one to go for? (Assuming my card can handle it)
- best program for measuring GPU temps and logging it every second?
- for load testing what am I best to use?

Skinnee and bundy normally use furmark for gpu loading. I haven't really been following GPU stability testing that much so is this still the right choice? I know there's also the evga furrytessy thing which looks similar to furmark, and I know a lot of people just use valley also for general stability testing.

Thoughts? Preferences? I generally like to test a product in the way a serious non-noob end user would, however sometimes I have to back off a little to ensure stability for the long period of testing that I normally have to run. I.E. A clock has to remain stable the entire time.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Does anyone know if the corsair series coolers can be made to fit a titan? id love to get a H60 or H80 or something and bolt it on, how well would that work you think?

the back plate seems to match up with the holes im sure it can probably be done, but idk, rater see someone else do it first lol


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Does anyone know if the corsair series coolers can be made to fit a titan? id love to get a H60 or H80 or something and bolt it on, how well would that work you think?
> 
> the back plate seems to match up with the holes im sure it can probably be done, but idk, rater see someone else do it first lol


Why not: http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html?c=2182

Tried to get one of those to compare with the waterblock roundup but arctic no reply.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hey everyone, I"m going to be starting my waterblock testing soon. This will happen in the next few days right after I do some videos and get some testing done on air with a new bios to ensure stability/no throttling and that everything is good. 5/8 waterblocks are in and ready to go so I just wanted to check in and see:
> 
> - is naennon's original modded bios still the one to go for? (Assuming my card can handle it)
> - best program for measuring GPU temps and logging it every second?
> - for load testing what am I best to use?
> 
> Skinnee and bundy normally use furmark for gpu loading. I haven't really been following GPU stability testing that much so is this still the right choice? I know there's also the evga furrytessy thing which looks similar to furmark, and I know a lot of people just use valley also for general stability testing.
> 
> Thoughts? Preferences? I generally like to test a product in the way a serious non-noob end user would, however sometimes I have to back off a little to ensure stability for the long period of testing that I normally have to run. I.E. A clock has to remain stable the entire time.


Whats up Stren. I can only answer the last 2 questions as I am using stock bios. Titans can throttle due to temps 70c or above or due to TDP. Not all Titans throttle due to TDP, but I would say a majority of them do. Only one of my Titans throttle and its pretty minor, only 15mhz core throttling when highly stressed (except for Tomb Raider). Furmark and other synthetic benchmarks can give you OCs that wont be stable in highly stressed games. A couple games that stress these cards the most are: Tomb Raider 3, Crysis 3, & Far Cry 3.

I havent had any problems with temp readings in Precision X.

BTW there is a know incorrect power% measurement with all monitoring software. Nvidia is aware of the problem, but has not released a fix yet.


----------



## revro

which titan would you purchase if you dont want to oc or flash bioses? i know we are here on ocn but i rather prefer factory oc cards







i think about going evga titan sc, can it be oc easily or is there some problem with evga?
currently running evga 660ftw and am very happy with it

best
revro


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Do Titans throttle due to power limit /temps or both? I thought GPU Boost 2.0's only factor was the temperature as opposed to the original GPU Boost where power limit and temps were concerned.

Returned my two GTX 680 4GBs, looking to buy 2 EVGA stock Titans but hard to find.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Do Titans throttle due to power limit /temps or both? I thought GPU Boost 2.0's only factor was the temperature as opposed to the original GPU Boost where power limit and temps were concerned.
> 
> Returned my two GTX 680 4GBs, looking to buy 2 EVGA stock Titans but hard to find.


I believe you are correct but I haven't even opened my titan box yet lol. Try this:

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/titan/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whats up Stren. I can only answer the last 2 questions as I am using stock bios. Titans can throttle due to temps 70c or above or due to TDP. Not all Titans throttle due to TDP, but I would say a majority of them do. Only one of my Titans throttle and its pretty minor, only 15mhz core throttling when highly stressed (except for Tomb Raider). Furmark and other synthetic benchmarks can give you OCs that wont be stable in highly stressed games. A couple games that stress these cards the most are: Tomb Raider 3, Crysis 3, & Far Cry 3.
> 
> I havent had any problems with temp readings in Precision X.
> 
> BTW there is a know incorrect power% measurement with all monitoring software. Nvidia is aware of the problem, but has not released a fix yet.


Thanks Swolern - doesn't naennon's bios get rid of throttling by raising the TDP limit? Is there still the temp limit?

I'm not too worried about it being gaming stable as much as being stable for the whatever software I used to load it. It just needs to not degrade within a month or so of testing. For example for my cpu testing I set vcore=1.45, optimized my overclock for that voltage and then reduced the clock by 100MHz to give some margin


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> which titan would you purchase if you dont want to oc or flash bioses? i know we are here on ocn but i rather prefer factory oc cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think about going evga titan sc, can it be oc easily or is there some problem with evga?
> currently running evga 660ftw and am very happy with it
> 
> best
> revro


Then get the EVGA SC. Mine ran stock at 1058mhz. Only $20 extra.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Do Titans throttle due to power limit /temps or both? I thought GPU Boost 2.0's only factor was the temperature as opposed to the original GPU Boost where power limit and temps were concerned.


Both


----------



## Masta Squidge

you dont want to oc, but you ask about how easy it is to oc...

They all oc exactly the same way. You answered your own question. If you don't want to oc, buy the evga superclocked one.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I believe you are correct but I haven't even opened my titan box yet lol. Try this:
> 
> http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/titan/
> Thanks Swolern - doesn't naennon's bios get rid of throttling by raising the TDP limit? Is there still the temp limit?
> 
> I'm not too worried about it being gaming stable as much as being stable for the whatever software I used to load it. It just needs to not degrade within a month or so of testing. For example for my cpu testing I set vcore=1.45, optimized my overclock for that voltage and then reduced the clock by 100MHz to give some margin


Naennon's BIOS has something else going on that mitigates the throttling, its not just raising the TDP limit. I don't think you'll have to worry much about degradation. These GK110 chips all seem to have similar tolerances in that you'll likely be around 1150-1200MHz for your testing. I've noticed no degrading of my chips anyway and they've been up and running since late Feb...


----------



## wholeeo

Got my baby under water. Now it just needs another for company.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Really? So where do people get that misconception from then?


Don't know. Someone said it one time trying to be smart on the internet and everyone ran with it because it sounded plausible? It sort of makes sense if you don't know how an air conditioner works, which very few people do (and why would they). Kinda like the guy I just got done arguing with on a different forum that believes that raising CPU frequency but not voltage will not increase power draw, people don't commonly understand electrical theory and will say all kinds of ill-informed stuff.


----------



## stren

Also opinions on drivers? I was assuming I'd use the lastest non-beta e.g. 314.22, any issues with that?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Also opinions on drivers? I was assuming I'd use the lastest non-beta e.g. 314.22, any issues with that?


I have a ton of issues with the 320.00, sticking with the 314.22 for now. Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> which titan would you purchase if you dont want to oc or flash bioses? i know we are here on ocn but i rather prefer factory oc cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think about going evga titan sc, can it be oc easily or is there some problem with evga?
> currently running evga 660ftw and am very happy with it
> 
> best
> revro


To be honest, the SC BIOS and the regular BIOS for the eVGA Titan will hit the same OC levels before they throttle. So in my opinion, stick with the regular.


----------



## 1kke

Stock Bios, current drivers, no overclock. Boost 2.0 worked perfectly. I play at 1440p and it sits at 1200Mhz, 6000Mhz @ 78C with a fan speed around 40%. Maybe I got a golden card?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Got my baby under water. Now it just needs another for company.


That beauty looks so lonely in there!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Don't know. Someone said it one time trying to be smart on the internet and everyone ran with it because it sounded plausible? It sort of makes sense if you don't know how an air conditioner works, which very few people do (and why would they). Kinda like the guy I just got done arguing with on a different forum that believes that raising CPU frequency but not voltage will not increase power draw, people don't commonly understand electrical theory and will say all kinds of ill-informed stuff.


I can kind of understand the condensation argument. Sure an A/C will remove all the moisture from the air being blown into the case but that cooler air could cause condensation to form on the case in a warm room, which wouldn't be ideal...

Sorry for the DP..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can kind of understand the condensation argument. Sure an A/C will remove all the moisture from the air being blown into the case but that cooler air could cause condensation to form on the case in a warm room, which wouldn't be ideal...
> 
> Sorry for the DP..


This really won't happen unless there is a huge temperature differential, like using canned air. I work on environmental control units that are nothing more than giant air conditioners, their sole purpose is to keep multi-million dollar radar equipment cool. The principles of operation are nearly identical to a home aircon, except my units have a preheater to keep the temp from dropping too low as certain circuits have narrow operating tolerances (nothing to do with moisture, just temperature).

Now don't get me wrong, A/C units are not perfect and its definitely a slight risk to pipe it straight to your PC, but so is water cooling. Its also ugly, and I wouldn't do it unless I had free electricity because its gonna be expensive too.


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1kke*
> 
> Stock Bios, current drivers, no overclock. Boost 2.0 worked perfectly. I play at 1440p and it sits at 1200Mhz, 6000Mhz @ 78C with a fan speed around 40%. Maybe I got a golden card?


1200 MHz stock boost no overclock? Screen shots of precision settings and monitor to support this?


----------



## SeekerZA

Good day all

I am deciding between titan's right now. Ony getting one card. Its between the EVGA supclocked edition, watercooled edition, and the asus. Does it matter which one i go for? Will the EVGA have a better ASIC quality than the Asus? I will be watercooling the card and flashing with the best bios recommended by use.

Thanks for help


----------



## Ftimster

Yes this I would like to see something tells me we won't see s#!t


----------



## Ftimster

I get 1200 with +37mv and +110 on GPU....


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I had this till I went SLI then I had to neck down to 1159 with my lowest card haha. Still monsters!


----------



## wholeeo

What do you guys have precision set to prioritize? Power Target or Temp? Using the top secret "Area 51" bios I never get over 85% power usage. Like others have said Far Cry is a demon to overclocks. I can loop Valley all day @ 1228 but Far Cry laughs at that and spits it out,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That beauty looks so lonely in there!


Company will arrive Tuesday.


----------



## DeadLink

delete


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> 1200 MHz stock boost no overclock? Screen shots of precision settings and monitor to support this?


Sounds a little exaggerated, if not got lucky. My EVGA SC only hits 1071 without any changes by me.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Good day all
> 
> I am deciding between titan's right now. Ony getting one card. Its between the EVGA supclocked edition, watercooled edition, and the asus. Does it matter which one i go for? Will the EVGA have a better ASIC quality than the Asus? I will be watercooling the card and flashing with the best bios recommended by use.
> 
> Thanks for help


Just get the normal TITAN and BIOS mod it. The SC+ just have a diff BIOS and the ASIC is random, doesn't really define overclocking. I can go 1200Mhz with mod BIOS with ASIC 65%. Does that justify you anything? Nope.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Just get the normal TITAN and BIOS mod it. The SC+ just have a diff BIOS and the ASIC is random, doesn't really define overclocking. I can go 1200Mhz with mod BIOS with ASIC 65%. Does that justify you anything? Nope.


I support that mine has the same ASIC as you and can do 1202 mhz and it is a Asus card. I need more voltage I think to go furthere but it is already maxed out. so I think in my case the ASIC comes down to voltages leakage maybe?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Just get the normal TITAN and BIOS mod it. The SC+ just have a diff BIOS and the ASIC is random, doesn't really define overclocking. I can go 1200Mhz with mod BIOS with ASIC 65%. Does that justify you anything? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> I support that mine has the same ASIC as you and can do 1202 mhz and it is a Asus card. I need more voltage I think to go furthere but it is already maxed out. so I think in my case the ASIC comes down to voltages leakage maybe?
Click to expand...

1200Mhz is quite high already...


----------



## wholeeo

Far Cry stable?


----------



## silvergoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Do Titans throttle due to power limit /temps or both? I thought GPU Boost 2.0's only factor was the temperature as opposed to the original GPU Boost where power limit and temps were concerned.
> 
> Returned my two GTX 680 4GBs, looking to buy 2 EVGA stock Titans but hard to find.


Newegg has them right now.....at least it looks like they do


----------



## wholeeo

Just purchased another SC this morning from Amazon. For $20 extra why not. I've also noticed the SC's are easier resales if need be.


----------



## wholeeo

Damn mouse going crazy. Mods please delete the triple post..lol


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Damn mouse going crazy. Mods please delete the triple post..lol


The mods are fast doing so in 4 minutes.
Or it was just a glitch in your refresh happens to me quite often.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The mods are fast doing so in 4 minutes.
> Or it was just a glitch in your refresh happens to me quite often.


Noticed that. When I refreshed I seen my same post 3 times. Must have glitched out.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The mods are fast doing so in 4 minutes.
> Or it was just a glitch in your refresh happens to me quite often.


Noticed that. When I refreshed I seen my same post 3 times. Must have glitched out.


----------



## 1kke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> 1200 MHz stock boost no overclock? Screen shots of precision settings and monitor to support this?


Sorry I've been traveling all day. I'll post screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I support that mine has the same ASIC as you and can do 1202 mhz and it is a Asus card. I need more voltage I think to go furthere but it is already maxed out. so I think in my case the ASIC comes down to voltages leakage maybe?


Yeah but that's the thing. How are people defining their cards as being stable?

Mines stable all day in BF3, Valley, Heaven, 3D Mark 11, COH2 Beta, ARMA3 Alpha, Hitman Absolution at 1230mhz with 6700mhz memory but it's only stable at 1156mhz with 6500mhz memory in FarCry 3. Figure that one out.

AISC 72.9% with nanneons BIOS 1.212v and 145% power target (only set at 120%). I get an extra 20% or round about power usage in FarCry 3 than I do in anything else and that's with Vsync on and not even letting it max out it's possible framerate.

Honestly I think anything over 1100mhz and 6500mhz on the memory is excellent. Which is a good 25% overclock over the default 876mhz boost. .


----------



## jediknight

i saw many people in here they overclocking memory to higher clocks. I wonder how they can do this







. When i give +300 mhz to memory on precision, i see green artifacts on 3dmark 11. so probably my memory cant handle or because temperature.

Im using EVGA GTX Titan SC + stock fan and no backplate...

Too many people giving +500 +600 +800 on memory. im so curious about how they doing


----------



## carlhil2

I have a water cooling question, ,....will the tube circled in red, be good enough to have there as a drain while I do a leak test for several hours? ...also, being that my rad is only a RS360, what is the best 140mm rad that I can add for when I add my Titan to the loop?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jediknight*
> 
> i saw many people in here they overclocking memory to higher clocks. I wonder how they can do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When i give +300 mhz to memory on precision, i see green artifacts on 3dmark 11. so probably my memory cant handle or because temperature.
> 
> Im using EVGA GTX Titan SC + stock fan and no backplate...
> 
> Too many people giving +500 +600 +800 on memory. im so curious about how they doing


The people running high memory overclocks got lucky getting a good card, you didn't. My memory clocks like crap, even worse than your +300. I'm at +200. But I am happy running 1215Mhz on my core, so I got half lucky!


----------



## kzinti1

Is this any good for a 1st SLi run?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6514065


----------



## BoomerNT

Checking in... At first I flashed Nanneon's BIOS, that gave me constant 1.215V. Then I flashed Wolferin's BIOS (RR09SS.rom), but could not go beyond 1.200V. Anybody could go 1.215V with this BIOS? Should I reinstall Windows to make Wolferin's BIOS work correctly?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in... At first I flashed Nanneon's BIOS, that gave me constant 1.215V. Then I flashed Wolferin's BIOS (RR09SS.rom), but could not go beyond 1.200V. Anybody could go 1.215V with this BIOS? Should I reinstall Windows to make Wolferin's BIOS work correctly?


So you have 4 Titan's and a profile pic of an awsoem submarine (RA2 Yuri's boomer sub!)
What else can a (wo)man want


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*


Thats one hell of a first post, you win sir. Sorry dont have an answer for your question though, I run just the nvidia reference bios.


----------



## 1kke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1kke*
> 
> Sorry I've been traveling all day. I'll post screenshots tomorrow.


My apologies. Benchmarking utility (Valley) reports the wrong frequency. The GPU does boost and holds steady, but not at 1200Mhz


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jediknight*
> 
> i saw many people in here they overclocking memory to higher clocks. I wonder how they can do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When i give +300 mhz to memory on precision, i see green artifacts on 3dmark 11. so probably my memory cant handle or because temperature.
> 
> Im using EVGA GTX Titan SC + stock fan and no backplate...
> 
> Too many people giving +500 +600 +800 on memory. im so curious about how they doing


I ran valley (on stock bios) with +700 memory. Could maybe go a little higher, but I'm all set with this. It crashed at +800.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah but that's the thing. How are people defining their cards as being stable?
> 
> Mines stable all day in BF3, Valley, Heaven, 3D Mark 11, COH2 Beta, ARMA3 Alpha, Hitman Absolution at 1230mhz with 6700mhz memory but it's only *stable at 1156mhz with 6500mhz memory in FarCry 3*. Figure that one out.
> 
> AISC 72.9% with nanneons BIOS 1.212v and 145% power target (only set at 120%). I get an extra 20% or round about power usage in FarCry 3 than I do in anything else and that's with Vsync on and not even letting it max out it's possible framerate.
> 
> Honestly I think anything over 1100mhz and 6500mhz on the memory is excellent. Which is a good 25% overclock over the default 876mhz boost. .


That give or take the exact clocks I have to run Far Cry in order for it to be stable.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah but that's the thing. How are people defining their cards as being stable?
> 
> Mines stable all day in BF3, Valley, Heaven, 3D Mark 11, COH2 Beta, ARMA3 Alpha, Hitman Absolution at 1230mhz with 6700mhz memory but it's only *stable at 1156mhz with 6500mhz memory in FarCry 3*. Figure that one out.
> 
> AISC 72.9% with nanneons BIOS 1.212v and 145% power target (only set at 120%). I get an extra 20% or round about power usage in FarCry 3 than I do in anything else and that's with Vsync on and not even letting it max out it's possible framerate.
> 
> Honestly I think anything over 1100mhz and 6500mhz on the memory is excellent. Which is a good 25% overclock over the default 876mhz boost. .


That give or take are the exact clocks I have to run Far Cry in order for it to be stable.


----------



## K3yra7

Has anyone figured out how to undervolt a Kepler card yet? 1.1625v is not required for 1ghz core speed.....


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah but that's the thing. How are people defining their cards as being stable?
> 
> Mines stable all day in BF3, Valley, Heaven, 3D Mark 11, COH2 Beta, ARMA3 Alpha, Hitman Absolution at 1230mhz with 6700mhz memory but it's only stable at 1156mhz with 6500mhz memory in FarCry 3. Figure that one out.
> 
> AISC 72.9% with nanneons BIOS 1.212v and 145% power target (only set at 120%). I get an extra 20% or round about power usage in FarCry 3 than I do in anything else and that's with Vsync on and not even letting it max out it's possible framerate.
> 
> Honestly I think anything over 1100mhz and 6500mhz on the memory is excellent. Which is a good 25% overclock over the default 876mhz boost. .


My card is the same way. Perfectly fine at 1235mhz core for BF3 and Crysis 3, but I had to go all the way down to 1150 on Far Cry 3. It will run 1200, but after about a half hour it will eventually lock up. Interesting to say the least. I would have guessed Crysis 3 to be harder on the gpu, clearly not the case.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The people running high memory overclocks got lucky getting a good card, you didn't. My memory clocks like crap, even worse than your +300. I'm at +200. But I am happy running 1215Mhz on my core, so I got half lucky!


Yeah, I got lucky with my memory but not my core. I can do +700MHz on memory in SLI but anything above 1163MHz core crashes. Believe me, I'd rather be able to do over 1200MHz core like so many others seem to be able to...


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> My card is the same way. Perfectly fine at 1235mhz core for BF3 and Crysis 3, but I had to go all the way down to 1150 on Far Cry 3. It will run 1200, but after about a half hour it will eventually lock up. Interesting to say the least. I would have guessed Crysis 3 to be harder on the gpu, clearly not the case.


What drivers are you using?
I had the same problem with Far Cry3 on the 320.00 beta driver, but no problem with the WHQL 314.22.


----------



## Amon_dj

gtx titan + CM Seidon 240M modding


http://imgur.com/Q2WVs


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> What drivers are you using?
> I had the same problem with Far Cry3 on the 320.00 beta driver, but no problem with the WHQL 314.22.


I went back to release driver. 320 beta is awful. 314.22 brought less gpu utilization for me in BF3. no complaints on the release, so if it ain't broke, I ain't fixin it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amon_dj*
> 
> gtx titan + CM Seidon 240M modding
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Q2WVs


Cool! Did you retain the stock fan's functionality for the VRMS?


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amon_dj*
> 
> gtx titan + CM Seidon 240M modding
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Q2WVs


I was looking for something similar with a corsair h60 or so where did you find that? any more info than a pic?


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

*Three Ways to Rumble*

The build log is located here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-gtx-titan-3-way-sli-cosmos-ii-x79-3960x-workstation/0_50


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ek'D GTX TITAN in my 800d:


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I got lucky with my memory but not my core. I can do +700MHz on memory in SLI but anything above 1163MHz core crashes. Believe me, I'd rather be able to do over 1200MHz core like so many others seem to be able to...


I'm sure it's pretty rare for folks to be able to run @ 1200Mhz in games like Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider, Crysis 3 without crashing in 3 hours or less. I'm happy with 1150Mhz/6.5Ghz FULLY stable in any game.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I've done 50 runs of Crysis 1 benchmark with 8x AA all settings maxed and another 50 runs without AA. I play Crysis 3 all day long without a crash. Seems stable at 1215Mhz. I don't own Farcry 3. Seems everyone says that's the game that brings stable clocks down.

@1228MHz, Crysis 1 benchmark will not pass with the no AA sets, but will with 8x.

EDIT:

I thought 8x was the max in Crysis 1, it's 16xQ which is what I've used for the benchmark.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ek'D GTX TITAN in my 800d:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, I really wanted those XXL blocks but couldn't find them available. I'm not a fan of the other blocks which don't run the entire length of the PCB.


----------



## maarten12100

Any words on the active backplate?
Agonizing but to what I've seen so far it will also fit a different card









Edit: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3007
Available!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Any words on the active backplate?
> Agonizing but to what I've seen so far it will also fit a different card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3007
> Available!


They are planning to release them for future cards too, but this particular one is not designed to be compatible with anything else. Whether it is or not is a different story.


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Question:

First, does anyone feel like Dual SLI Titans would be overkill for single monitor gaming at 1440P? My single Titan seems to be pretty sufficient for almost everything so far; but, more power, amirite?

Second, I believe my power supply might be on the light side. I have a 660W platinum seasonic. The estimates I got from a PSU estimating calculator suggested a minimum of 604 watts.

Third, will my I5 3570K (4.3 ghz) be a bottleneck for an extra Titan?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have to redo all my wiring at some point and I'll be darned if I might not go ahead and switch to AC blocks when I tear the rig down next. These active backplates combined with their amazing plexi blocks are just insane!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Question:
> 
> First, does anyone feel like Dual SLI Titans would be overkill for single monitor gaming at 1440P? My single Titan seems to be pretty sufficient for almost everything so far; but, more power, amirite?
> 
> Second, I believe my power supply might be on the light side. I have a 660W platinum seasonic. The estimates I got from a PSU estimating calculator suggested a minimum of 604 watts.
> 
> Third, will my I5 3570K (4.3 ghz) be a bottleneck for an extra Titan?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Another $1000 just to turn up AA to full blast @1440p? Yeah it's excessive but it's needed for max everything.

Since you're running a very power efficient cpu, yeah your Seasonic is enough for two Titans in sli.

4.3Ghz 3570k might bottleneck two Titans, but it'll for sure get the job done.

and welcome to OCN!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Question:
> 
> First, does anyone feel like Dual SLI Titans would be overkill for single monitor gaming at 1440P? My single Titan seems to be pretty sufficient for almost everything so far; but, more power, amirite?
> 
> Second, I believe my power supply might be on the light side. I have a 660W platinum seasonic. The estimates I got from a PSU estimating calculator suggested a minimum of 604 watts.
> 
> Third, will my I5 3570K (4.3 ghz) be a bottleneck for an extra Titan?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I don't believe its overkill at all, i have a single titan and want a second because 65fps in crysis 3 maxed with dips down to 30-40fps on cutscenes isnt good enough for me..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Question:
> 
> First, does anyone feel like Dual SLI Titans would be overkill for single monitor gaming at 1440P? My single Titan seems to be pretty sufficient for almost everything so far; but, more power, amirite?
> 
> Second, I believe my power supply might be on the light side. I have a 660W platinum seasonic. The estimates I got from a PSU estimating calculator suggested a minimum of 604 watts.
> 
> Third, will my I5 3570K (4.3 ghz) be a bottleneck for an extra Titan?
> 
> Thanks guys!


First, I run dual SLI Titans on a single 1440p screen (well dual but just one for gaming of course) and they work great. I only managed 29FPS with a single TItan in Crysis 3 maxed out so two come in handy at this resolution. Secondy, I think you might want at least a 750W PSU for dual Titans but I am no PSU expert. Your Seasonic may just be enough but with no margin for error I'd imagine. Third, I think your 3570K will be fine considering most games are optimized for 4 cores or less. It may become a bottleneck in the future though as games like Crysis 3 are finally starting to benefit from hexa cores...


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Quote:


> First, I run dual SLI Titans on a single 1440p screen (well dual but just one for gaming of course) and they work great


I don't understand this statement. lol. Do you have two 1440 screens but only use one for gaming?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> I don't understand this statement. lol. Do you have two 1440 screens but only use one for gaming?


Eric has two 1440p screens, but uses two Titans in sli for one 1440p screen.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> I don't understand this statement. lol. Do you have two 1440 screens but only use one for gaming?


Yes.







I run two 1440p monitors but obviously the second one is not used during gaming...


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have a water cooling question, ,....will the tube circled in red, be good enough to have there as a drain while I do a leak test for several hours? ...also, being that my rad is only a RS360, what is the best 140mm rad that I can add for when I add my Titan to the loop?


In case you haven't done your leak test yet: what is that tube that is circled in red going to be connected to during the leak test?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Question:
> 
> First, does anyone feel like Dual SLI Titans would be overkill for single monitor gaming at 1440P? My single Titan seems to be pretty sufficient for almost everything so far; but, more power, amirite?
> 
> Second, I believe my power supply might be on the light side. I have a 660W platinum seasonic. The estimates I got from a PSU estimating calculator suggested a minimum of 604 watts.
> 
> Third, will my I5 3570K (4.3 ghz) be a bottleneck for an extra Titan?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I'm in the same boat. Just ordered my 2nd Titan for my 1440p screen and have a 3570K at 4.4ghz. From looking at benchmarks in Crysis3, a 3930K will give about 4fps more at the same clock, a 3960X will give about 6fps more at the same clock. Since you would also need a new motherboard those would set you back about 600 or 1100 give or take after selling off your old parts. A 2nd Titan will add a good 30fps more and cost 1000. I had to draw the line somewhere in my upgrade path and decided on the 2nd Titan rather than a more beefy CPU since it gave more performance vs price at this time.

Your PSU on the other hand will be cutting it very close. My 750W even makes me a tad nervous.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Just ordered my 2nd Titan for my 1440p screen and have a 3570K at 4.4ghz. From looking at benchmarks in Crysis3, a 3930K will give about 4fps more at the same clock, a 3960X will give about 6fps more at the same clock. Since you would also need a new motherboard those would set you back about 600 or 1100 give or take after selling off your old parts. A 2nd Titan will add a good 30fps more and cost 1000. I had to draw the line somewhere in my upgrade path and decided on the 2nd Titan rather than a more beefy CPU since it gave more performance vs price at this time.
> 
> Your PSU on the other hand will be cutting it very close. My 750W even makes me a tad nervous.


A 3960 at the same clock as the 3930 will not give 2fps more it will bebthe same , lol funny guy!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> A 3960 at the same clock as the 3930 will not give 2fps more it will bebthe same , lol funny guy!


The 3960x does have more L3 cache available though I'm not sure if that would make any difference in gaming.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> A 3960 at the same clock as the 3930 will not give 2fps more it will bebthe same , lol funny guy!


Lets find out! Run a bench on your setup and I'll match clocks with mine. We can see what the differences are if any.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amon_dj*
> 
> gtx titan + CM Seidon 240M modding
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Q2WVs


Nice!!
I was thinking to do something similar if I go with titans, but changing the glass with a plexiglass


----------



## BoomerNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> So you have 4 Titan's and a profile pic of an awsoem submarine (RA2 Yuri's boomer sub!)
> What else can a (wo)man want


Yuri will be proud


----------



## wholeeo

Tanya ain't having that


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah but that's the thing. How are people defining their cards as being stable?
> 
> Mines stable all day in BF3, Valley, Heaven, 3D Mark 11, COH2 Beta, ARMA3 Alpha, Hitman Absolution at 1230mhz with 6700mhz memory but it's only stable at 1156mhz with 6500mhz memory in FarCry 3. Figure that one out.
> 
> AISC 72.9% with nanneons BIOS 1.212v and 145% power target (only set at 120%). I get an extra 20% or round about power usage in FarCry 3 than I do in anything else and that's with Vsync on and not even letting it max out it's possible framerate.
> 
> Honestly I think anything over 1100mhz and 6500mhz on the memory is excellent. Which is a good 25% overclock over the default 876mhz boost. .


Yes true, but as I said Far Cry 3 is reported to be sensetive to just CPU OC too, and the support sais it because it is CPU heavy game, hehe. Just think something goen wrong in the port


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> I went back to release driver. 320 beta is awful. 314.22 brought less gpu utilization for me in BF3. no complaints on the release, so if it ain't broke, I ain't fixin it.


"less gpu utilization" and that is good? You want max gpu utilization don`t you? And that is why 320 driver gives me better performance in BF3


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I got lucky with my memory but not my core. I can do +700MHz on memory in SLI but anything above 1163MHz core crashes. Believe me, I'd rather be able to do over 1200MHz core like so many others seem to be able to...


What voltage do you use? Tried to max it out?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

1.2V (+38mV). Have tried a few of Naennon BIOS derivatives with 1.212V but that extra 12mV does nothing really...


----------



## badjz

Hey all , got myself a couple of titans. Can someone plz link me to unthrottled bios with dynamic clocks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Hey all , got myself a couple of titans. Can someone plz link me to unthrottled bios with dynamic clocks?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sure, use the Naennon bios on this page:

http://1pcent.com/?p=277

It's what I use and it works great!


----------



## KnightVII

I bought 2 GTX Titan Superclocked with new PC case.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I bought 2 GTX Titan Superclocked with new PC case.


Looks awesome, but hows the dust on that thing?


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I bought 2 GTX Titan Superclocked with new PC case.


1080p for 2 Titans. Christ.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Looks awesome, but hows the dust on that thing?


After 1 week I was surprised that it didn't collect heavy dust. Very minor. I'm watching every 1 week or sometimes in 3 days on my PC case with flashlight ( white flashlight, not yellow flashlight - easy to detect dust ).

1. opening PC glass door from behind and front
2. cleaning dust inside and outside - duration 3 minutes
3. finished ( very easy )

The new PC case, the noise is super quiet, because where the motherboard etc are, is a strong aluminium wall that destroy the noises. My old PC case did make lot of noises. But this case, I was really surprised that the noise is super quiet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> 1080p for 2 Titans. Christ.


BenQ XL2720T - 120Hz


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> I bought 2 GTX Titan Superclocked with new PC case.


Stock cooler








Can somebody whack this guy


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Sure, use the Naennon bios on this page:
> 
> http://1pcent.com/?p=277
> 
> It's what I use and it works great!


Cheers man, does this bios have dynamic clocks? Also what seems to be the max OC on these titans with the naennon bios? I have them under h20 currently and have them stable at 1140 with no throttling. Will I stand I yield much better results with the modded bios or am I going to hit the 1202 wall?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Cheers man, does this bios have dynamic clocks? Also what seems to be the max OC on these titans with the naennon bios? I have them under h20 currently and have them stable at 1140. Will I stand I yield much better results with the modded bios or am I going to hit the 1202 wall?


It does for clocks and voltages although it's weird some people report a constant 1.2125v, even on idle with this bios.

If you can't get 1202 MHz stable(stock boost with this bios), then just underclock a bit.


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It does for clocks and voltages although it's weird some people report a constant 1.2125v, even on idle with this bios.
> 
> If you can't get 1202 MHz stable(stock boost with this bios), then just underclock a bit.


+rep.

I'm not really motivated to flash bios if I'm only gonna hit an extra 60mhz on the core. Has anyone actually got any stable clocks over 1200?


----------



## Amon_dj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I was looking for something similar with a corsair h60 or so where did you find that? any more info than a pic?


in this album more pic


http://imgur.com/Q2WVs


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> +rep.
> 
> I'm not really motivated to flash bios if I'm only gonna hit an extra 60mhz on the core. Has anyone actually got any stable clocks over 1200?


To stop the stupid throttle alone is enough to flash imo.

It's dumb that your running 1140MHz and then all of a sudden the game you're playing starts creeping on the FPS and you actually go look at gpuz or whatever to find that you throttled down to 9xx Mhz or so for a few seconds.


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> To stop the stupid throttle alone is enough to flash imo.
> 
> It's dumb that your running 1140MHz and then all of a sudden the game you're playing starts creeping on the FPS and you actually go look at gpuz or whatever to find that you throttled down to 9xx Mhz or so for a few seconds.


I can honestly say I have never ever experienced throttling at 1140. Crysis 3 for hrs and it never budged. If there is a chance I can OC to more than 1200 then sure I will give it ago, but I haven't seen anything over 1200 yet?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> I can honestly say I have never ever experienced throttling at 1140. Crysis 3 for hrs and it never budged. If there is a chance I can OC to more than 1200 then sure I will give it ago, but I haven't seen anything over 1200 yet?


If you're at about 1175Mhz or so, I'd say you'd have a shot of 1202MHz stable with the upgraded bios.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Stock cooler
> Can somebody whack this guy










Ha ha, this made me laugh harder.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody whack this guy


$2000 on GPUs for a 1080P screen but not even $50 for a CPU cooler. Lol.


----------



## revro

how many from all titans are owned by OCN members?







i guess there are much more titans in stock than 10k advertised by nvidia, but ocn members might have already 500+ titans altogether









best
revro


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> After 1 week I was surprised that it didn't collect heavy dust. Very minor. I'm watching every 1 week or sometimes in 3 days on my PC case with flashlight ( white flashlight, not yellow flashlight - easy to detect dust ).
> 
> 1. opening PC glass door from behind and front
> 2. cleaning dust inside and outside - duration 3 minutes
> 3. finished ( very easy )


That's great, I kinda figured if it did get dusty it would clean very easily. It's an awesome looking rig that's for sure...


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how many from all titans are owned by OCN members?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess there are much more titans in stock than 10k advertised by nvidia, but ocn members might have already 500+ titans altogether
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


The Titans are a limited run etc. They just are selling crazy fast.


----------



## mcg75

The 10k titan rumor was already proven false. Titan is not a limited release card. Nvidia will build as demand is there.


----------



## stren

So I flashed naennon's 145% power limit bios with no problems. Love the lack of throttle. I turned k-boost on and ran at 1.212V, I'm valley stable at 1175, but 1202 is instant valley crash. At 1175/1.212 I was running 62C on air and 95% on the power limit (out of 145% I presume). So I thought I'd try the 1.25V naennon bios. However that wouldn't boot, are there any other versions I should try that definitely don't throttle but give me a bit more juice?

Can I just use the kepler bios editor on the 1.25V naennon bios to turn down the defaults (I assume the defaults are just too high for my card?) or will that introduce throttling?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

1.212V is the hard limit on voltage from what I understand. You can't get more without a hard mod...


----------



## revro

yep, if they have to make 20k teslas there surely were made more than 20k bad teslas aka titans, so 10k number makes really no sense

best
revro


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 1.212V is the hard limit on voltage from what I understand. You can't get more without a hard mod...


This was the bios/post I tried: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3950_50#post_19499239

To be honest I'm not 100% sure what he means in that post.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This was the bios/post I tried: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3950_50#post_19499239
> 
> To be honest I'm not 100% sure what he means in that post.


Yep, that bios is a dud. There is no magic 1.25v bios available.

It's either 1.2125v max or hard mod for more. Just as well as the VRMs aren't really top quality on the GTX Titans, so I heard.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, that bios is a dud. There is no magic 1.25v bios available.
> 
> It's either 1.2125v max or hard mod for more. Just as well as the VRMs aren't really top quality on the GTX Titans, so I heard.


Gotcha- thanks

One more stupid question - when i do nvflash --list it just disappears right away so i can't see the list. Any settings to do to change that?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Gotcha- thanks
> 
> One more stupid question - when i do nvflash --list it just disappears right away so i can't see the list. Any settings to do to change that?


Well if you have only one card installed, then its -i0 for the single card.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Should I get the 5 year extended warranty or will the factory 3 year warranty suffice?

This is my first PC so I don't know when I will need to repalce the Titan.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well if you have only one card installed, then its -i0 for the single card.


I have two cards as I have a temporary 460 card because the titan won't boot







, the list command seems to work, it pops up another cmd window spits out some text and then disappears rather than waiting so I can read what it says...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I have two cards as I have a temporary 460 card because the titan won't boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the list command seems to work, it pops up another cmd window spits out some text and then disappears rather than waiting so I can read what it says...


Not sure what to do there, hopefully someone can help you out.

I did flash that 1.25v bios to my card and bricked it. I had to put the Titan in the third red slot and my GTX 570 in the first slot to get the flash going.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not sure what to do there, hopefully someone can help you out.
> 
> I did flash that 1.25v bios to my card and bricked it. I had to put the Titan in the third red slot and my GTX 570 in the first slot to get the flash going.


Yup that's the exact thing I have right now, I figured it out, the protectoff tells you which card they are too and doesn't disappear







Let's hope this works


----------



## pilla99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Should I get the 5 year extended warranty or will the factory 3 year warranty suffice?
> 
> This is my first PC so I don't know when I will need to repalce the Titan.


Even 3 years is a long time considering computer hardware. My guess would be you are ready to upgrade to new hardware by then if you already haven't. 5 years without upgrading means you're living in a cave. I mean think about what we had 5 years ago. July 2008 we saw the release of the 9800GT. The biggest upgrade stragglers I have seen were coming from 295's. Most from 5 and 6 series to Titan. I don't think you need the 5 year for anything besides maybe resale purposes.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilla99*
> 
> Even 3 years is a long time considering computer hardware. My guess would be you are ready to upgrade to new hardware by then if you already haven't. 5 years without upgrading means you're living in a cave. I mean think about what we had 5 years ago. July 2008 we saw the release of the 9800GT. The biggest upgrade stragglers I have seen were coming from 295's. Most from 5 and 6 series to Titan. I don't think you need the 5 year for anything besides maybe resale purposes.


Thanks REP+ good point and thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, that bios is a dud. There is no magic 1.25v bios available.
> 
> It's either 1.2125v max or hard mod for more. Just as well as the VRMs aren't really top quality on the GTX Titans, so I heard.


no really i tested a bios that maarten12100 had made it was 1.249v on my dmm.... i read 1.227v stock with add +37 on both my stock bios cards.

It dont help much since its not much voltage plus the bios had no 2dv only max voltage.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, that bios is a dud. There is no magic 1.25v bios available.
> 
> It's either 1.2125v max or hard mod for more. Just as well as the VRMs aren't really top quality on the GTX Titans, so I heard.


no really i tested a bios that maarten12100 had made it was 1.249v on my dmm.... i read 1.227v stock with add +37 on both my stock bios cards.

It dont help much since its not much voltage plus the bios had no 2dv only max voltage.


----------



## FtW 420

I'm pretty sure naennon's original bios does around 1.25V. I harmodded before flashing it, but hardmodded with the stock bios I was getting 1.19 - 1.23V under load (used too small a VR so lowest voltage I can turn down to is higher than stock), when I flashed to naennons bios I get 1.28 - 1.29V under load.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Are EVGA Titan backplates compatible with other reference models? Should be since they are all reference models? Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## revro

well thing is that today one upgrades because he goes 3 1080 or 1440p/1600p and not cause his high 4xx 5xx can no longer game on 1080p. so unless 4k lcds will become 500bucks i dont see that much difference in 5 years from now on.
nvidia and amd more likely will even repeat 2 year generation cycles like in 7970 case and then just another 2 year gen which would be refresh like 7xx seems to be so in 5 years we would have just another 30-40% increase in gpu power ...

best
revro


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Are EVGA Titan backplates compatible with other reference models? Should be since they are all reference models? Just wanted to make sure.


You got it right. All Titan PCBs are the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well thing is that today one upgrades because he goes 3 1080 or 1440p/1600p and not cause his high 4xx 5xx can no longer game on 1080p. so unless 4k lcds will become 500bucks i dont see that much difference in 5 years from now on.
> nvidia and amd more likely will even repeat 2 year generation cycles like in 7970 case and then just another 2 year gen which would be refresh like 7xx seems to be so in 5 years we would have just another 30-40% increase in gpu power ...
> 
> best
> revro


Well the Seiki 4k 50inch releasing at $1199 is a good sign of well priced 4k displays. We shall see. I would get it myself if the HDMI was not limited to 30Hz. http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=SEIKSE50UY04&ref=froogle&omid=103&CAWELAID=230005120000013605&catargetid=1889113596&&cagpspn=pla


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You got it right. All Titan PCBs are the same.


Thanks. I just ordered two Asus GTX Titans with EVGA backplates. I will definitely put up some pictures.


----------



## wholeeo

Second Titan arrived today. Lo and behold I don't have an SLI connector and my water block hasn't arrived.


----------



## FtW 420

You must have a sli connector sitting in a mobo box somewhere...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You must have a sli connector sitting in a mobo box somewhere...


Out of all the mobo boxes I have laying around I don't. That's what I get for giving to those in need,


----------



## BoomerNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 1.2V (+38mV). Have tried a few of Naennon BIOS derivatives with 1.212V but that extra 12mV does nothing really...


Yes, that's true. In fact, I achieved my top 3DMark score using Wolferin's BIOS with a maximum voltage of 1.200V... Using Naennon's BIOS with constant 1.212V cannot go any further frequency and cannot even score equally.

BTW: Why 3DMark Hall of Fame not collecting my score?


----------



## BoomerNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Tanya ain't having that


Shake it baby!


----------



## KnightVII

Best ways to get smooth fps in Crysis 3 with 2 GTX Titan? Anyone can tell me to get best adjustment on Precision X for Crysis 3?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Still no better driver than 314.22?


----------



## TheBenson

What sort of power supply do you need to run 2 of these in SLI? Has Phaedrus made any recommendations?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> What sort of power supply do you need to run 2 of these in SLI? Has Phaedrus made any recommendations?


I have the same PSU as you and ours should be able to handle it. 750 IMO is the minimum I would want to use with Titan SLI. A high quality 650 might be able to do it but I'd rather not push things to the very limit.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> What sort of power supply do you need to run 2 of these in SLI? Has Phaedrus made any recommendations?


850 or better would be Ideal......


----------



## thebski

What is everyone's ASIC quality?

My two are 68.6 and 69.5. Just curious where they are in relation to everyone else's, which leads to my next question.

What kind of power draw are you guys seeing? Running mine at 1.162V at 1097/6600 core/mem in Crysis 3 I see maxes of about 92% on card 1 and 90% on card 2 with the RR09SS bios that has 300W set to 100%. If the power meter is in any way accurate that means I'm pulling about 275W. Don't know if that makes mine extra power hungry, normal, or otherwise. Also not sure if it's good to constantly be bumping 300W on air or not as these VRMs are rumored to not be the best. I think that's what I would be seeing if I ran at my BF3 gaming clocks of 1176/6600 at 1.2V in C3. I see about 92% power draw with those clocks in BF3, but Crysis 3 is just uber power hungry.

I'm planning on getting the EK XXL blocks which should cool the VRM's nicely so I won't worry about it so much then, but man it would suck to blow one of these up, lol.


----------



## vhco1972

New 3dmark13 version 1.1 sucks. Scores went from 1.0's 18365 down to 1.1's 17389.


----------



## TheGovernment

my ASIC is 62% and 71% both evga SC's


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> my ASIC is 62% and 71% both evga SC's


Notice much difference between them in power draw and OC'ing? I'm assuming the 62%'er likes a decent amount more juice? Just trying to understand the nature of these cards a little better.


----------



## batman900

I have 74.2% and the best my card can do is 1127mhz without crashing. Thats with the power slider, temp and voltage on max settings on stock EVGA SC bios. Any higher and it will crash even with 40% usage in world of warcraft. My ram can go super high though.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I have 74.2% and the best my card can do is 1127mhz without crashing. Thats with the power slider, temp and voltage on max settings on stock EVGA SC bios. Any higher and it will crash even with 40% usage in world of warcraft. My ram can go super high though.


Don't think ASIC really matters. Both mine are 74.9 & 75. They both do 1202 on stock bios...


----------



## thebski

I was more curious about power draw than OC'ing anyways. Just don't want to pull too much from the VRM's.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I have 74.2% and the best my card can do is 1127mhz without crashing. Thats with the power slider, temp and voltage on max settings on stock EVGA SC bios. Any higher and it will crash even with 40% usage in world of warcraft. My ram can go super high though.


It's not a very fair comparison to mine because I'm not on the stock bios. My EVGA references both hit 997 boost out of the box but would throttle with a +30 OC. The factory bios literally lasted under 5 minutes of power on time for my first card, and as soon as I saw the second card boost to the same 997 I figured they would be similar and flashed. Wasn't even messing around with it. And whether they are both good or bad I am pretty thankful that they are so close in quality because it makes it easy in SLI.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Second Titan arrived today. Lo and behold I don't have an SLI connector and my water block hasn't arrived.


if you are close to union county i have a few you can pick up or i can mail one out to you.
pm me if needed


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Second Titan arrived today. Lo and behold I don't have an SLI connector and my water block hasn't arrived.


Titan doesnt have SLI connector in the box?







Thats harsh, should be included with that price.


----------



## alancsalt

SLI connectors usually come with the mobo, not the GFX.


----------



## vhco1972

Anyone tested the new 3dMark13 v1.1.0?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Don't think ASIC really matters. Both mine are 74.9 & 75. They both do 1202 on stock bios...


not stable - for example if you play FarCry3 at least 5 minutes








if they are not throtteling the driver will crash - for sure - 100%

my card is a 80 ASIC and my friend has a 82 ASIC
we both can bench 1241, we both can set up 1200 core in Crysis 3 and many other games - no problem
FarCry3 will show you your stable OC, mine needs to be clocked down to 1150-1175 for stable overclocking
your cards won't be stable at this clocks 24/7


----------



## needfrospeed

I feel better then.. mine are 59 and 60 .. which sucks.. I can bench with 1150 and 500 mem...

but for gaming I am rock solid playing crysis 3 SLI at 1125/250 ... and 1.185 v.. and never goes above 39c


----------



## thebski

No one pays attention to how much power theirs pulls during gaming? Just curious and would like to make sure I'm not continuously drawing too much for the VRMs. I can't imagine that I am as I'm sure some of you are pulling more continuously, but I'm a little new to running a $1000 card with a modded bios (aka no warranty) and am still a little paranoid .


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> No one pays attention to how much power theirs pulls during gaming? Just curious and would like to make sure I'm not continuously drawing too much for the VRMs. I can't imagine that I am as I'm sure some of you are pulling more continuously, but I'm a little new to running a $1000 card with a modded bios (aka no warranty) and am still a little paranoid .


People complaining about the VRMs on their GTX Titans are the hard modders out there trying to push 1.3v+

The bios mod we're using is 1.2125v software which isn't too much considering 1.1625v is stock.

I'm not worried at all about the 1.21v voltage bios on my card.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> not stable - for example if you play FarCry3 at least 5 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they are not throtteling the driver will crash - for sure - 100%
> 
> my card is a 80 ASIC and my friend has a 82 ASIC
> we both can bench 1241, we both can set up 1200 core in Crysis 3 and many other games - no problem
> FarCry3 will show you your stable OC, mine needs to be clocked down to 1150-1175 for stable overclocking
> your cards won't be stable at this clocks 24/7


Crysis time demo "Assault Harbor" also works well. That was quickly exposing unstable game but bench stable overclocks for me. My Crysis is also heavily modded so that may have helped.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> Anyone tested the new 3dMark13 v1.1.0?


http://www.3dmark.com/is/462843

the basic edition runs all three tests with whatever default settings the mobile tests i scored 130K on HAHAHA

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/435747

8868 on the first strike


----------



## Hawk777th

You can now get 3D Mark free from EVGA with 660 Puchase up! Just got mine!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

how do you know what your ASIC is? what is it??

is it like a processor being binned?

how can I tell what mine is and whats better high or low?


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> You can now get 3D Mark free from EVGA with 660 Puchase up! Just got mine!


how???

i got a titan only got metro last light??


----------



## Hawk777th

Just posted it in deals section. http://www.evga.com/articles/00734/


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> how???
> 
> i got a titan only got metro last light??


http://www.evga.com/articles/00734/

You have to register your card and upload your invoice/receipt. You can get asic quality via GPU-Z. You right click on the top left corner of the app and you should see the option.


----------



## Hawk777th

What is asic quality about?

Will the backplates help with PCB Sag? Seems like Titans going to want to sag with the monster cooler on her.


----------



## vhco1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/462843
> 
> the basic edition runs all three tests with whatever default settings the mobile tests i scored 130K on HAHAHA
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/435747
> 
> 8868 on the first strike


How about your v1.0's score? My score went down from v1.0 about 5%...


----------



## Fieldsweeper

well then this is some BS.

thats low low low istn it?

i guess only thing good would be if I water cooled it lol

what a lotto win huh


----------



## Hawk777th

What settings are you guys using in 3dmark to test with seems there are alot.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> People complaining about the VRMs on their GTX Titans are the hard modders out there trying to push 1.3v+
> 
> The bios mod we're using is 1.2125v software which isn't too much considering 1.1625v is stock.
> 
> I'm not worried at all about the 1.21v voltage bios on my card.


I'm actually using the RR09SS bios which has the standard voltages of 1.1625V and max 1.20V. I haven't tried Naennon's yet, mainly because I don't know that I'd really see much difference and I do like having a little control over the max voltage.

But your general point is crank them as high as they will go and let them bump 300W, only thing I need to watch is the FPS counter?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> 
> 
> well then this is some BS.
> 
> thats low low low istn it?
> 
> i guess only thing good would be if I water cooled it lol
> 
> what a lotto win huh


Seems about average. The Titan's don't score that high in ASIC. Those chips would be in the K20X's.









That's actually very close to my two cards, and I think mine are pretty good. I'm running 1176/6600 in games at 1.20V, if I would flash the 1.212V bios I wouldn't be very far from the 1202 MHz max that seems pretty consistent except for the Golden 80% ASIC'ers.


----------



## Hawk777th

Heres one of mine. 
Other is 72%.

What is this measuring?
I wonder which card is which without pulling them. Might put the lower volting card on the top for better temps.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm just glad both of mine have similar asic quality, 76/75. Not saying that it matters much, just for OCD purposes.







I think they usually go in order that they are plugged in the slots. An easy way to figure out which is which is by disabling sync in precision and overclocking just 1 card and finding which one it is under GPUZ.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Heres one of mine.
> Other is 72%.
> 
> What is this measuring?
> I wonder which card is which without pulling them. Might put the lower volting card on the top for better temps.


you can usually use your bios or the device manager to see the physical location (which lane its in)


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> What is asic quality about?
> 
> Will the backplates help with PCB Sag? Seems like Titans going to want to sag with the monster cooler on her.


The cooler is a brick, and Titans don't sag at all.


----------



## Creator

Also don't look into ASIC so much. My brother had a 79.4% ASIC that couldn't even bench 1202mhz with a modded bios. My 74.2% can bench 1228 and even 1241 if I'm lucky.

Higher ASIC means that it should consume less power at a given voltage, but it doesn't guarantee anything about a GPU being stable at said voltage and clock speed.


----------



## Juggalo23451

I forgot to bookmark the bios that s good for 24/7. I think it is rss106 or something like that. If I can get a link that would be great. Also I think it would be a good idea to have the bioses listed on the 1st page.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I forgot to bookmark the bios that s good for 24/7. I think it is rss106 or something like that. If I can get a link that would be great. Also I think it would be a good idea to have the bioses listed on the 1st page.
> Thank you in advance.


 RR09SS.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> RR09SS.zip 131k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I forgot to bookmark the bios that s good for 24/7. I think it is rss106 or something like that. If I can get a link that would be great. *Also I think it would be a good idea to have the bioses listed on the 1st page.*
> Thank you in advance.


I second this, Alatar!


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I second this, Alatar!


Reason I say this is because it will be easier to find a bios that the user would like,instead of asking for the bios that is not listed at http://1pcent.com/. If they cant find it .it is posted several times through out the thread but on different pages which can be hard to locate. We are already at 825 pages for this thread.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Reason I say this is because it will be easier to find a bios that the user would like,instead of asking for the bios that is not listed at http://1pcent.com/. If they cant find it .it is posted several times through out the thread but on different pages which can be hard to locate. We are already at 825 pages for this thread.


Yeah, completely agree. I myself have had to look for some odd balls which are linked throughout the thread but thankfully for the 1pcent website have been able to find which then leads me back to OCN for reference on details per bios. That and that I find 1pcent difficult to read,


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yeah, completely agree. I myself have had to look for some odd balls which are linked throughout the thread but thankfully for the 1pcent website have been able to find which then leads me back to OCN for reference on details per bios. That and that I find 1pcent difficult to read,


I agree the format of the website could be better. List them individually not one big blob of bioses.


----------



## Scorpion49

Is anyone else mildly annoyed that the 770 and 780 share the Titan's cooler?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Is anyone else mildly annoyed that the 770 and 780 share the Titan's cooler?


Meh, not really. Am currently piecing together a water loop anyway


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> "less gpu utilization" and that is good? You want max gpu utilization don`t you? And that is why 320 driver gives me better performance in BF3


320 wasn't stable. 314.22 did not max gpu usage for me. release driver does 99% gpu usage on bf3 for me.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Notice much difference between them in power draw and OC'ing? I'm assuming the 62%'er likes a decent amount more juice? Just trying to understand the nature of these cards a little better.


I dl'd a bios, set them at 1150 core, more voltage and haven't touched them since. Same voltage, same everything for both cards. They don't throttle and have never crashed or locked up. When I saw the 62% I almost sent it back lol, doesn't seem to make any difference in my case. I've never tried higher as that OC is good enough for me.


----------



## wholeeo

*NVIDIA GTX TITAN CUSTOM BIOS's*

*Naennon's Bios 121gb115*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry
> 
> result with that:
> 
> 
> 
> Some results pls






*maarten12100's Bios*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That won't really do much as except for every stage being locked and the different vendor they are the exact same bios
> But as you wish I will force the voltage down one sec
> 
> Edit:
> First one is with 1212.5mV the other is 1200
> Oh and btw the max table clock is 1202Mhz you could up that otherwise the extra step above 1.2 is pretty useless for most.






*maarten12100's Bios evga 1.250v(3)* (*Reports of bricked cards using this bios*)


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> well the overvoltage won't add up to a locked voltage.
> This is because there are layers in the design where Hardware is the most important one this can take control of everything the second one is the bios it can guide the hardware and the last is software which is the weakest one unless there is support build in in the earlier layers.
> 
> You should first find out where the sweet spot is before going to 1.25V as you might actually decrease you max oc with too high voltage.






*maarrten12100's Bios nv280335.zip*


Spoiler: *



I didn't see this one posted throughout the thread so I just linked the 1pcent.com site.



*Naennon's Original Bios Modded by wuannai*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> This one. It's Naennon's modified to 100% fan:






*Murlocke's BIOS 1150 1.162 / 1150 1.175 / 1150 1.186*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Alright, going to upload the BIOS I just made for people wanting a _much_ quieter/colder card with a slightly lower overclock. These BIOS force voltages in games to 1.162v, 1.175v, or 1.186v. They have a max boost of 1150MHz to ensure certain games don't cause stability problems. Voltage control does nothing on these, I suggest leaving it alone.
> 
> Settings I recommend:
> Core Voltage +0mv
> Power Limit: 110% (Prioritized)
> Temp Limit: 85C (Unlinked)
> Core: +150
> Memory +250 (You may be able to go higher, or have to go lower)
> Fan: 1:1 or whatever you prefer to keep it below 80C. Card will throttle to 1137 at around 80C.
> 
> *This should achieve a steady 1150mhz with no throttling on pretty much any card, while keeping temps easily in check. Try 1.162v first, and if that's not stable try the next, then the next. 1150MHz 1.162v is stable on my card.*






*Naennon's Original Bios Modded by opt33*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Never ran mine on air, have EK wb with backplate. my gpu temps typically 35c at load.
> 
> Naenons (or edits with it) is the only bios that has some setting that you cant see/change in kepler bios tweaker, that has the potential to completely prevent throttling. My card is leakier more power hungry than his, so I just had to increase kepler visible power limits a little further. Other changes I made were to satisfy my OCD.
> 
> The bios isnt going to change any stability or instability you have....just increase power limits before throttling, which should eliminate it in any normal power draw benchmarking.
> 
> sk3tch has made a page with all bioses, and info you need: http://1pcent.com/?p=277
> 
> best thing to do is go there, download kepler editor, and read some of the bioses, wont take long.
> 
> naenons is 121gb115. (changes I made are circled in red.)
> 
> Only change I made that mattered for me, I had to increase the default power limits from his 260,000 to my 285,000 to eliminate rest of my throttling..
> 
> Other changes I made for my OCD.
> 1) increase boost clock to 928, I bought SC series, with higher boost clock so I increased it back to my stock value. Does it matter....no. all that matters is boost limit, but it bothered my OCD
> 2) used slider to decrease boost limit back to 1202....does that matter, again no, already limited to 1202 by boost table on another tab...but again, the OCD
> 3) increased max mw to 310,000. If I understood naenons post correctly, cant go past 300,000, so that was a meaningless change, just my OCD isnt bad enough to go change that back.
> 
> btw...if you do use his bios, when you flash, nvflash will whine about image difference, and your card will beep at you, then you will have to reload your drivers after you turn off computer, and then turn it back on.
> 
> Other than that your on your own at your own risk






*Naennon's Original Bios Modded by opt33 N1212 / N1187*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> @sk3tch when you read, may wish to replace my N3 with these, have better info now.
> 
> now that I understand the buggy bioses better, I am left with 2 options, and ended up with 2 bioses, modded from Naennons.
> 
> option 1....doesnt have to use precision X to modify clocks. My gpu during gaming or benching loads will maintain core of 1202mhz without throttling, using vcore of 1.21. However to use this effectively, your gpu must be stable at 1202mhz and 1.21v. This bios uses naennons, but increased default power to 280W from 260W to prevent my leaky gpu from any throttling during benchmarks/games.
> Decreased boost limit to 1202, again wont go over that anyways from boost table limit.
> Increased base/boost clocks back to my default SC settings.
> P0 vcore 1.212, P2 vcore 1.2 no point in setting lower, since they are ignored anyways without precision tune, and 1.212 is apparently the default vcore setting for 1202 mhz (or it is with all bios I have tried). The only difference between this and N3 is lower P2 volts 1 notch, change max power to 300W (cant go over anyways), and put base clock back to default for SC (had only put boost back to SC on N3).
> For option 1, using N1212 bios (1.212v bios).
> 
> Option 2, this is similar to carlhil2's edit of Naennons (here with others a sk3tch page), and like carlhil2 is doing... depends on using precision X to control mhz and voltage.... except, again using Naennons bios, I increased def power to 280W (my leaky gpu again), and restored my SC base/boost clock norms (these SC values only matter to my OCD since I bought SC). This has same setting as my above bios, 280W def power, 1202 boost clock limit, default SC base/boost clock settings, and using carlhil2's voltage for P0 of 1.187 and P2 1.175.
> To use this bios, you have to set precision X to always run/load at windows start up. And after restarting computer, then go to voltages in precision X, overvoltages, then hit reset and apply, then hit default just to make sure mhz reset. Then your vcore will be pegged at 1.87, and mhz at default like 1050-1070, whatever your gpu boost starts at. And then you can set mhz and mem to whatever you want, increase vcore if wish. Until you use precision X or if it ever doesnt load, you will be back to running default 1202 boost and default 1.21 vcore. But once it is set as long as it loads, your settings will be retained. For option 2 I am using N1187 (1.187v bios), here:
> 
> I am currently doing option 2 with precision X, since gives most flexibility, and thanks again carlhil2 for posting about precision x needed for gpu to follow bios values.






*Naennon's Original Bios Modded for Baasha*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This Naennon never answered my PM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I got the BIOS on another forum but it has 150% power target which I don't need. I use only 110% power but that limits the temperature to 83C. The Titans hit that in some games and starts to throttle!
> 
> I would like the "ORIGINAL Naennon BIOS" that has 115% power target with 100% fan and 1202MHz max boost clock! Someone, please tell me where I can get that. So far, I have all 4 Titans stable at 1176Mhz but sometimes, the top card hits 83C and throttles down! When the temps are below that, there is NO throttle at all which is great. If the max power target was 115%, the temp "max" would be like 95C which means my cards will NEVER throttle.
> 
> In summary I need the BIOS with the following:
> 
> 1.) 115% (or even 120%) MAX power target (so max temp is ~95C)
> 2.) 1202Mhz max boost clock
> 3.) 1.212V max voltage
> 4.) 100% fan
> 
> HELP!
> 
> *Is there a way de-link the power target and temperature? Perhaps I can just do that and set the temp target to be higher (~ 95C)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> stop crying like a girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you go...
> 
> baasha bios






*Naennon's Original Bios Modded by carlhil2*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> At 1187.5 volts that i edited in the Naennon bios, with a 1202 boost limit, .........smooth as can be!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I took the Naennon bios................, and changed these settings to my liking,...............,, works well for me!






*Pre-Release Engineering Bios. 500W, 1212mV*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Pre release engineering bios. 500W, 1212mV. Used by Andre yang and Kingpin.
> 
> If you throttle with that it's temp related.
> 
> You're welcome.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> adding a couple more:
> *HughHHoney's mod of Naennon's - 1202max350w*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I tested this mod of Naennon's bios that I made and it was perfectly stable on my card. The boost limit is 1202, voltage max is 1.21.
> 
> I set default power target to 250w max power to 350w. I ran this for several hours of Furmark and didn't have any problems. My card was sitting at 140% power target the whole time.
> 
> I do have my card under water so don't know how an air cooled card would handle that much power so be careful!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolferin's BIOS based on EVGA SC - RR09SS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Hey guys, I have already sent a PM to Naennon about this but i am looking for a version of the Naennon bios that leaves the voltages like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I want this, is because I am tired of throttling, and the nvidia reference bios still throttles for me. I also would like to be able to adjust the voltage instead of being set to 1.212 or 1.187 etc. I cannot set it back in the kepler bios tweaker. When I set it to the lowest slider value it just says keep value. If anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it is no fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the file to .rom[
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Here are what I think are the relevant settings in the current BIOS mods.
> The attachment includes the same information as in the pic, but in a spreadsheet file.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> ]


+rep for you









tyvm


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Is anyone else mildly annoyed that the 770 and 780 share the Titan's cooler?


Im not annoyed by the cooler because im watercooling any card i choose to be my final setup, il be more annoyed if the 780 is only 10% slower then the titan, with its 5gb vram, and priced at the rumored $599, if thats the case il sell my current titan and grab two 780s


----------



## batman900

Hard to believe Nvidia would do that, it would cripple Titan sales which are still very high.

I never posted a pic of my first Titan from Amazon Warehouse btw, but she was really special.. Can you imagine this kids face on Christmas? Scroll down slowly lol


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got another Titan and I think I won the award for crappiest overclocker! It boosts to 1000Mhz and crashes instantly with +50 on the core. .. I even did a fresh install of Windows 8 thinking it was software related. Sad....


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Hard to believe Nvidia would do that, it would cripple Titan sales which are still very high.
> 
> I never posted a pic of my first Titan from Amazon Warehouse btw, but she was really special.. Can you imagine this kids face on Christmas? Scroll down slowly lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What the heck is that,  I'd be so heated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got another Titan and I think I won the award for crappiest overclocker! It boosts to 1000Mhz and crashes instantly with +50 on the core. .. I even did a fresh install of Windows 8 thinking it was software related. Sad....


What's your voltage like during your runs? Also, we talked about asic quality a bit today, would you mind posting yours?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got another Titan and I think I won the award for crappiest overclocker! It boosts to 1000Mhz and crashes instantly with +50 on the core. .. I even did a fresh install of Windows 8 thinking it was software related. Sad....


Good lord that's bad, gotta be something up? Just gotta be...

The card in the pic was a busted sapphire 7970. Yeah that blew & I had even taken the day off from work to make sure I was home when it showed up.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Is anyone else mildly annoyed that the 770 and 780 share the Titan's cooler?


I was a little at first. But then i realized that it is brilliant marketing strategy. Tons of people people will buy these cards just because they will feel like they are getting "Titan quality", even if it is not the same in performance. It will be interesting how the 780 performs against the Titan. If the rumored specs are true about the 780 with 13 SMX units enabled, and 5gb VRAM i cant see Nvidia charging anything less than $800 for it. If the 780 only has 12 SMX units enabled and 3gb vram i can see Nvidia dropping the price lower to the rumored $600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got another Titan and I think I won the award for crappiest overclocker! It boosts to 1000Mhz and crashes instantly with +50 on the core. .. I even did a fresh install of Windows 8 thinking it was software related. Sad....


That is definitely the lowest core OC i have seen. Did you overvolt the card?


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> *NVIDIA GTX TITAN CUSTOM BIOS's*
> 
> *Naennon's Bios 121gb115*
> 
> *maarten12100's Bios*
> 
> *maarten12100's Bios evga 1.250v(3)* (*Reports of bricked cards using this bios*)
> 
> *maarrten12100's Bios nv280335.zip*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this one posted throughout the thread so I just linked the 1pcent.com site.
> 
> 
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by wuannai*
> 
> *Murlocke's BIOS 1150 1.162 / 1150 1.175 / 1150 1.186*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by opt33*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by opt33 N1212 / N1187*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded for Baasha*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by carlhil2*


adding a couple more:
*HughHHoney's mod of Naennon's - 1202max350w*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I tested this mod of Naennon's bios that I made and it was perfectly stable on my card. The boost limit is 1202, voltage max is 1.21.
> 
> I set default power target to 250w max power to 350w. I ran this for several hours of Furmark and didn't have any problems. My card was sitting at 140% power target the whole time.
> 
> I do have my card under water so don't know how an air cooled card would handle that much power so be careful!
> 
> 1202max350w.zip 132k .zip file






*Wolferin's BIOS based on EVGA SC - RR09SS*


Spoiler: *



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Hey guys, I have already sent a PM to Naennon about this but i am looking for a version of the Naennon bios that leaves the voltages like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I want this, is because I am tired of throttling, and the nvidia reference bios still throttles for me. I also would like to be able to adjust the voltage instead of being set to 1.212 or 1.187 etc. I cannot set it back in the kepler bios tweaker. When I set it to the lowest slider value it just says keep value. If anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it is no fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the file to .rom
> 
> RR09SS.zip 229k .zip file
> [


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*


Thanks, added them to my post. Had trouble finding that RR09SS discussion / original post.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amon_dj*
> 
> gtx titan + CM Seidon 240M modding
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Q2WVs


omg.....







i think it could have been modded a little bit cleaner though lol. Creative thinking but I think my approach is much cleaner











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Out of all the mobo boxes I have laying around I don't. That's what I get for giving to those in need,


I've got a spare.... shot me a pm I'll hook you up... if you are in the states that is









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The cooler is a brick, and Titans don't sag at all.


This for sure.... probably one of the most sturdy cards I've seen up there with the ******ed long but rigid 5970 i had

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> *NVIDIA GTX TITAN CUSTOM BIOS's*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Naennon's Bios 121gb115*
> 
> *maarten12100's Bios*
> 
> *maarten12100's Bios evga 1.250v(3)* (*Reports of bricked cards using this bios*)
> 
> *maarrten12100's Bios nv280335.zip*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this one posted throughout the thread so I just linked the 1pcent.com site.
> 
> 
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by wuannai*
> 
> *Murlocke's BIOS 1150 1.162 / 1150 1.175 / 1150 1.186*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by opt33*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by opt33 N1212 / N1187*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded for Baasha*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by carlhil2*


You sir are the man!! +rep


----------



## quipers

When people are saying they are "stable" at various settings, what exactly does that mean?

For example, when I run Heaven 4.0 with certain high settings, I don't see any driver crashes or wild color changes or geometric patterns or anything, but there are certain scenes where there is very subtle, but perceptible, stuttering. One of the scenes is near the beginning, where the camera is going past a cannon into a tunnel. The image of the cannon, as it passes by, isn't perfectly smooth; it's very slightly jittery. Same with the scene where the ship is passing across the screen, left to right; it's very slightly jittery. Again, very subtle but still present.
Are these kinds of stutters considered "not stable" when testing OC settings?


----------



## wholeeo

I'd say its stable unless the driver crashes or you see artifacting. Also at times peformance can drop by half which I've noticed happen In Valley where the only fix is a reboot.

Anyone else familiar with the demon tree in Valley? I'm pretty sure some of you know which one I'm talking about,


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> *NVIDIA GTX TITAN CUSTOM BIOS's*
> 
> *Naennon's Bios 121gb115*
> 
> *maarten12100's Bios*
> 
> *maarten12100's Bios evga 1.250v(3)* (*Reports of bricked cards using this bios*)
> 
> *maarrten12100's Bios nv280335.zip*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this one posted throughout the thread so I just linked the 1pcent.com site.
> 
> 
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by wuannai*
> 
> *Murlocke's BIOS 1150 1.162 / 1150 1.175 / 1150 1.186*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by opt33*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by opt33 N1212 / N1187*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded for Baasha*
> 
> *Naennon's Original Bios Modded by carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> adding a couple more:
> *HughHHoney's mod of Naennon's - 1202max350w*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HughhHoney*
> 
> I tested this mod of Naennon's bios that I made and it was perfectly stable on my card. The boost limit is 1202, voltage max is 1.21.
> 
> I set default power target to 250w max power to 350w. I ran this for several hours of Furmark and didn't have any problems. My card was sitting at 140% power target the whole time.
> 
> I do have my card under water so don't know how an air cooled card would handle that much power so be careful!
> 
> 1202max350w.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolferin's BIOS based on EVGA SC - RR09SS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RR09SS*
> 
> Hey guys, I have already sent a PM to Naennon about this but i am looking for a version of the Naennon bios that leaves the voltages like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I want this, is because I am tired of throttling, and the nvidia reference bios still throttles for me. I also would like to be able to adjust the voltage instead of being set to 1.212 or 1.187 etc. I cannot set it back in the kepler bios tweaker. When I set it to the lowest slider value it just says keep value. If anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolferin*
> 
> Hi, please use the attached bios, i have make it four you. It makes what you want. The Bios is set to 925MHz Base Clock and 980MHz Boost Clock. The Power ist set to 300W all the time, the Max Boost depends on your Card, but i have set it to Max. 1110MHz. You can still use Afterbruner to clock the Card higher. It works like the Naennon Bios and it is based on the EVGA SC Version, and the best it doesn't throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it is no fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rename the file to .rom
> 
> RR09SS.zip 229k .zip file
> [
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

All of these need to be added to the OP. Alatar... where are you?


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Bios: 121gb145
> Power: 115%
> GPU Clock: +200
> Memory clock: +350
> Volt: 1.212
> Max temp 71 on air
> 
> Gives me 1186mhz. I was running a bit higher MHz (could do valley runs and bf3 sessions at 1200mhz) but I backed it down. I'll ramp it back up again when I get it under water because for now it's plenty fast enough.
> Might be worth trying out.


Guys, I'm new to GPU OCing and need some help understanding this.

What are these figures (% power, GPU +clock, mem +clock) relative to?

I have a regular EVGA Titan, ASIC 70%, but running a BIOS based on EVGA SC.



BIOS: RR09SS
Power: Power is set to target 100% in Precision X (power prioritized), but shows in the monitor at 76%-80% while running Heaven
GPU Clock: +85
Memory Clock: +0
Volt: 1.2000
Max temp: 25 on water

With Heaven, this gives me GPU 1202MHz, memory 6010.
So I am confused trying to compare these numbers. The baselines seem to be different.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What the heck is that,  I'd be so heated.
> What's your voltage like during your runs? Also, we talked about asic quality a bit today, would you mind posting yours?


ASIC is 77.7 percent. Stock EVGA Titan BIOS, max voltage.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Guys, I'm new to GPU OCing and need some help understanding this.
> 
> What are these figures (% power, GPU +clock, mem +clock) relative to?
> 
> I have a regular EVGA Titan, ASIC 70%, but running a BIOS based on EVGA SC.
> 
> With Heaven, this gives me GPU 1202MHz, memory 6010.
> So I am confused trying to compare these numbers. The baselines seem to be different.


Pretty good for not knowing what the numbers mean.









Here is a basic GPU OCing guide i found. Read it over then let me know if you have any other questions.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Graphics Card Overclocking*

Overclocking a graphics card is a great way to unlock higher framerates. In many cases, you are able to increase the performance of a GPU to that of the next better model. For example, AMD 6950 uses, basically, the same hardware as the 6970, just with a couple parts on the GPU core disabled and it's at lower clocks. Well, if the hardware is the same then it should be able to hit the same clocks as the 6970, right? In many cases, this is true. For example, the AMD 5870 has a stock clock of 850 mhz, while I'm able to get my 5850s to 870 mhz on stock voltage. Looking at the hard data, a 5870 has a 68 Gigatexels/second fill rate and a 153.6 GB/sec memory bandwidth. My 5850s are at 62.6 Gigatexels/sec and 153.6 GB/s (from GPUZ). At the same time, brand new, my cards were $150 cheaper. Pretty good argument for overclocking, no?

A word of warning: As much as overclocking is supported, it is not officially supported. This means that should you damage your card and send it in for a replacement, and the support tech staff is able to determine that you overclocked your card, then your warranty is void. OCing through software makes it very difficult for them to determine this, whereas a flashed BIOS makes it extremely easy.

Ok, so, regardless of why you want to overclock, let's get into the basics of it.

Key Terms

Core means the actual GPU core, where most of the magic happens. The speed, in mhz, that your GPU core is running at is going to greatly affect the texture and pixel fillrate performance, which is a huge bottleneck in gaming.

Memory (VRAM) is where textures are stored as well as rendered frames. There are plenty of performance benefits to having a higher memory speed, considering that pretty much everything you see on screen is at one time in the memory.

I ran some tests on FurMark, at 1920x1080, showing how both core speed and memory speed can affect performance. As you can see in the graph, the framerate went up as the memory speed increased, with barely any change from core speed. It is important to note that this particular test was run using 4xMSAA. I also did some tests at 0xMSAA in FurMark, and it showed that only core speed had an improvement. Basically I just want to point out that for optimal overclocking, you need to focus on both memory and core speeds.

Voltage is what gives you stability. As the core speed increases, it may need an increase in voltage to remain stable, much like in CPU overclocking. Most higher end GPUs allow voltage modification, however, not all GPUs allow this. In some cases you might be able to also modify the VRAM voltage, but this is fairly uncommon. If you can, then in much the same way as core voltage, it can help you achieve higher clocks.

VRM is the Voltage Regulator Module. This is what adjusts your input voltage to that going into your GPU. These are very prone to over heating when overclocking, especially if you increase your voltage.

How To Overclock

The first things you'll need is a program to adjust GPU clocks. AMD offers Overdrive in the Catalyst Control Center, and many manufacturers offer their own tweaking programs, like Sapphire Trixx, MSI Afterburner, and EVGA Precision. Personally, I use Afterburner - with my Sapphire cards. It is probably the best all around program, and the only reason not to use it is if you have non-reference, non-MSI cards and want to adjust the voltage.

You will also want to download something to monitor your cards. Afterburner takes care of this, but you should also consider getting GPU-Z because it monitors more than just the core temperature. In most cases, you will also be able to see your VRAM and VRM temperatures as well. Ideally your temps won't surpass 80-90C at the absolute most. For my 5850s, I found I would get a hard system crash or lockup when VRM or VRAM hit around 120C, although my core temperature was still in an acceptable area - so keep in mind that you should check on those temps too.

Before you start, make sure that you do NOT have "apply overclock at startup" selected!

The basics of GPU overclocking are very similar to CPU overclocking. Personally, I recommend starting with Memory clock because it gives nice gains and often isn't affected by voltage - since usually you can only change core voltage. To overclock the memory, I like to start with 50mhz jumps, with 5 minutes of FurMark testing at 4xMSAA at full screen - also, let the cards stay heated up a fair bit rather than giving them a long cool down time between tests. You may want to set up your tests using the benchmark feature. Continue this until you get either a lock up, crash, artifacts, or the screen goes blank. Doing a hard reset on your PC isn't fun, but it shouldn't wreck anything. I usually find that ctrl+alt+del still works and you can reset from there.

When running your 5 minute benchmark tests, you will get a score at the end. As you increase the memory speed, you should see an improvement to the score. However, at some point even if you don't get a crash or lockup, you might notice your score either didn't increase, or worse yet, decreased. This is a vital thing to notice. The reason for this, as I understand it, is that GDDR5 memory - that is, the most common memory used for GPUs - is meant to be crash resistant. It does this by being able to resend data that failed the first time due to being unstable. In this way, if you are nearing the point of crashing, leading up to it the VRAM will need to resend data repeatedly, and therefore it will reduce performance compared to every piece of data being sent only once. Therefore, if you notice this occuring, slowly reduce your clocks by 5mhz until you realize the highest score.

Moving on to GPU core overclocking, the process is much the same. You can still start with 50 mhz jumps, but with the testing you should run at 0xMSAA in FurMark. Also try to keep temperatures high throughout the testing phase.

The most common issue of an unstable core is artifacting. This is when pixels essentially get stuck, and you'll notice multiple squares on screen that don't sync up with the image. At this point you will want to stop the test and will also have to reboot the PC. You have a choice here, either to reduce the clock or else increase the voltage. For 24/7 overclocks, I highly recommend reducing the clock and finding the highest stable clock on stock voltage. However, if you want to increase the voltage, I suggest doing it in 0.05V increments. Basically just increase the voltage and retest at the same clocks, and repeat until stable. It is also vitally important to watch all your temperatures, because as I mentioned before, it's possible that you crash because of heat and not instability.

Extra Info

There are, as always, a few other things to consider. FurMark isn't perfect in determining if your GPU is stable. I've passed fairly long sessions in FurMark, as well as a few games, before finally having an issue in one specific game. It didn't take long to realize that my GPU OC was to blame, and dropping my memory clock by only 5mhz made it nice and stable from there on out. So, actually playing games will be your final stress test.

If you run crossfire or SLI, there might be issues with instability. Generally it should be ok, but I've read about issues with crossfire that has to do with the switch between low power and high power, and only occurs when a custom voltage is set. It seems the way around this is to disable ULPS, which you can google for yourself.

Another area of problem is that sometimes after an overclock is applied, the graphics cards won't automatically change to low power state at idle, or else the idle state clocks are higher than they used to be. This is something that is at the mercy of people making the overclock programs, and the only way around this (and other) issues is to manually reflash your GPU BIOS. This is not a recommended practice, but I will just put here that if you have a very stable overclock, it is a handy thing to do because your GPU will essentially think that the overclock settings are it's default settings, so it behaves like a totally stock card. There are tools for changing and flashing the BIOS, and for more info check out techpowerup.com.

If you have concerns about your particular brand or model of graphics card, just google your card and key terms like "overclocking" "highest clocks" "stability" to find a variety of sources. I always advise learning as much as you can before doing something you don't quite understand, and causing damage.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ASIC is 77.7 percent. Stock EVGA Titan BIOS, max voltage.


What is you max voltage? Its different for some Titans bud. 77% Asic is pretty good. It should go over 1000ghz easily. Most likely there is a problem in your system, either with your GPU OC, other component configuration, or a software related problem.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Pretty good for not knowing what the numbers mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a basic GPU OCing guide i found. Read it over then let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Graphics Card Overclocking*
> 
> Overclocking a graphics card is a great way to unlock higher framerates. In many cases, you are able to increase the performance of a GPU to that of the next better model. For example, AMD 6950 uses, basically, the same hardware as the 6970, just with a couple parts on the GPU core disabled and it's at lower clocks. Well, if the hardware is the same then it should be able to hit the same clocks as the 6970, right? In many cases, this is true. For example, the AMD 5870 has a stock clock of 850 mhz, while I'm able to get my 5850s to 870 mhz on stock voltage. Looking at the hard data, a 5870 has a 68 Gigatexels/second fill rate and a 153.6 GB/sec memory bandwidth. My 5850s are at 62.6 Gigatexels/sec and 153.6 GB/s (from GPUZ). At the same time, brand new, my cards were $150 cheaper. Pretty good argument for overclocking, no?
> 
> A word of warning: As much as overclocking is supported, it is not officially supported. This means that should you damage your card and send it in for a replacement, and the support tech staff is able to determine that you overclocked your card, then your warranty is void. OCing through software makes it very difficult for them to determine this, whereas a flashed BIOS makes it extremely easy.
> 
> Ok, so, regardless of why you want to overclock, let's get into the basics of it.
> 
> Key Terms
> 
> Core means the actual GPU core, where most of the magic happens. The speed, in mhz, that your GPU core is running at is going to greatly affect the texture and pixel fillrate performance, which is a huge bottleneck in gaming.
> 
> Memory (VRAM) is where textures are stored as well as rendered frames. There are plenty of performance benefits to having a higher memory speed, considering that pretty much everything you see on screen is at one time in the memory.
> 
> I ran some tests on FurMark, at 1920x1080, showing how both core speed and memory speed can affect performance. As you can see in the graph, the framerate went up as the memory speed increased, with barely any change from core speed. It is important to note that this particular test was run using 4xMSAA. I also did some tests at 0xMSAA in FurMark, and it showed that only core speed had an improvement. Basically I just want to point out that for optimal overclocking, you need to focus on both memory and core speeds.
> 
> Voltage is what gives you stability. As the core speed increases, it may need an increase in voltage to remain stable, much like in CPU overclocking. Most higher end GPUs allow voltage modification, however, not all GPUs allow this. In some cases you might be able to also modify the VRAM voltage, but this is fairly uncommon. If you can, then in much the same way as core voltage, it can help you achieve higher clocks.
> 
> VRM is the Voltage Regulator Module. This is what adjusts your input voltage to that going into your GPU. These are very prone to over heating when overclocking, especially if you increase your voltage.
> 
> How To Overclock
> 
> The first things you'll need is a program to adjust GPU clocks. AMD offers Overdrive in the Catalyst Control Center, and many manufacturers offer their own tweaking programs, like Sapphire Trixx, MSI Afterburner, and EVGA Precision. Personally, I use Afterburner - with my Sapphire cards. It is probably the best all around program, and the only reason not to use it is if you have non-reference, non-MSI cards and want to adjust the voltage.
> 
> You will also want to download something to monitor your cards. Afterburner takes care of this, but you should also consider getting GPU-Z because it monitors more than just the core temperature. In most cases, you will also be able to see your VRAM and VRM temperatures as well. Ideally your temps won't surpass 80-90C at the absolute most. For my 5850s, I found I would get a hard system crash or lockup when VRM or VRAM hit around 120C, although my core temperature was still in an acceptable area - so keep in mind that you should check on those temps too.
> 
> Before you start, make sure that you do NOT have "apply overclock at startup" selected!
> 
> The basics of GPU overclocking are very similar to CPU overclocking. Personally, I recommend starting with Memory clock because it gives nice gains and often isn't affected by voltage - since usually you can only change core voltage. To overclock the memory, I like to start with 50mhz jumps, with 5 minutes of FurMark testing at 4xMSAA at full screen - also, let the cards stay heated up a fair bit rather than giving them a long cool down time between tests. You may want to set up your tests using the benchmark feature. Continue this until you get either a lock up, crash, artifacts, or the screen goes blank. Doing a hard reset on your PC isn't fun, but it shouldn't wreck anything. I usually find that ctrl+alt+del still works and you can reset from there.
> 
> When running your 5 minute benchmark tests, you will get a score at the end. As you increase the memory speed, you should see an improvement to the score. However, at some point even if you don't get a crash or lockup, you might notice your score either didn't increase, or worse yet, decreased. This is a vital thing to notice. The reason for this, as I understand it, is that GDDR5 memory - that is, the most common memory used for GPUs - is meant to be crash resistant. It does this by being able to resend data that failed the first time due to being unstable. In this way, if you are nearing the point of crashing, leading up to it the VRAM will need to resend data repeatedly, and therefore it will reduce performance compared to every piece of data being sent only once. Therefore, if you notice this occuring, slowly reduce your clocks by 5mhz until you realize the highest score.
> 
> Moving on to GPU core overclocking, the process is much the same. You can still start with 50 mhz jumps, but with the testing you should run at 0xMSAA in FurMark. Also try to keep temperatures high throughout the testing phase.
> 
> The most common issue of an unstable core is artifacting. This is when pixels essentially get stuck, and you'll notice multiple squares on screen that don't sync up with the image. At this point you will want to stop the test and will also have to reboot the PC. You have a choice here, either to reduce the clock or else increase the voltage. For 24/7 overclocks, I highly recommend reducing the clock and finding the highest stable clock on stock voltage. However, if you want to increase the voltage, I suggest doing it in 0.05V increments. Basically just increase the voltage and retest at the same clocks, and repeat until stable. It is also vitally important to watch all your temperatures, because as I mentioned before, it's possible that you crash because of heat and not instability.
> 
> Extra Info
> 
> There are, as always, a few other things to consider. FurMark isn't perfect in determining if your GPU is stable. I've passed fairly long sessions in FurMark, as well as a few games, before finally having an issue in one specific game. It didn't take long to realize that my GPU OC was to blame, and dropping my memory clock by only 5mhz made it nice and stable from there on out. So, actually playing games will be your final stress test.
> 
> If you run crossfire or SLI, there might be issues with instability. Generally it should be ok, but I've read about issues with crossfire that has to do with the switch between low power and high power, and only occurs when a custom voltage is set. It seems the way around this is to disable ULPS, which you can google for yourself.
> 
> Another area of problem is that sometimes after an overclock is applied, the graphics cards won't automatically change to low power state at idle, or else the idle state clocks are higher than they used to be. This is something that is at the mercy of people making the overclock programs, and the only way around this (and other) issues is to manually reflash your GPU BIOS. This is not a recommended practice, but I will just put here that if you have a very stable overclock, it is a handy thing to do because your GPU will essentially think that the overclock settings are it's default settings, so it behaves like a totally stock card. There are tools for changing and flashing the BIOS, and for more info check out techpowerup.com.
> 
> If you have concerns about your particular brand or model of graphics card, just google your card and key terms like "overclocking" "highest clocks" "stability" to find a variety of sources. I always advise learning as much as you can before doing something you don't quite understand, and causing damage.
> 
> 
> What is you max voltage? Its different for some Titans bud. 77% Asic is pretty good. It should go over 1000ghz easily. Most likely there is a problem in your system, either with your GPU OC, other component configuration, or a software related problem.


Nothing is wrong with my system. I can overclock my other titan to 1200Mhz + without issue. My newest Titan crashes at even +15 on the core. Highest "stable" is +10 on the core. I'm sure it would crash eventually though if I let it Heaven run longer. Anything above +10 crashes instantly.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

What are peoples opinions on the techinferno (* GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.90' - 'OC edition v00' (SC version)) bios for the SC Cards?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Bios: 121gb145
> Power: 115%
> GPU Clock: +200
> Memory clock: +350
> Volt: 1.212
> Max temp 71 on air
> 
> Gives me 1186mhz. I was running a bit higher MHz (could do valley runs and bf3 sessions at 1200mhz) but I backed it down. I'll ramp it back up again when I get it under water because for now it's plenty fast enough.
> Might be worth trying out.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm new to GPU OCing and need some help understanding this.
> 
> What are these figures (% power, GPU +clock, mem +clock) relative to?
> 
> I have a regular EVGA Titan, ASIC 70%, but running a BIOS based on EVGA SC.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS: RR09SS
> Power: Power is set to target 100% in Precision X (power prioritized), but shows in the monitor at 76%-80% while running Heaven
> GPU Clock: +85
> Memory Clock: +0
> Volt: 1.2000
> Max temp: 25 on water
> 
> With Heaven, this gives me GPU 1202MHz, memory 6010.
> So I am confused trying to compare these numbers. The baselines seem to be different.
Click to expand...

I am testing the same BIOS but how are you hitting 1.2v? I can't even get there with RR09SS.

But I could with Nannon one.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Heres another idea using the corsair water coolers fro GPU's with cable ties i saw somewhere.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with my system. I can overclock my other titan to 1200Mhz + without issue. My newest Titan crashes at even +15 on the core. Highest "stable" is +10 on the core. I'm sure it would crash eventually though if I let it Heaven run longer. Anything above +10 crashes instantly.


Oh wow, I didnt know you had another Titan with a 1200mhz stable OC. Have you tried to re-apply the TIM? One of my Titans had an issues where i would get a ton of artifact when i would apply a small OC. I re-applied the TIM and i had no further artifacts after the new application. It was possible that the factory TIM application was faulty with an air bubble or something, causing on of my Titan cores to heat up, even through my Precision X temps were good. Its worth a shot.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I am testing the same BIOS but how are you hitting 1.2v? I can't even get there with RR09SS.
> 
> But I could with Nannon one.


Did you remember to set overvoltage to max (+38mV)?
Before I did that, the voltage would never get anywhere near 1.200.
And to be sure the profile always loads, after I set my core offset and overvoltage to max, I made it into a profile which I locked, and I ticked the load on Windows startup box.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh wow, I didnt know you had another Titan with a 1200mhz stable OC. Have you tried to re-apply the TIM? One of my Titans had an issues where i would get a ton of artifact when i would apply a small OC. I re-applied the TIM and i had no further artifacts after the new application. It was possible that the factory TIM application was faulty with an air bubble or something, causing on of my Titan cores to heat up, even through my Precision X temps were good. Its worth a shot.


I'm not even going to bother. It's going straight to RMA hell.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I am testing the same BIOS but how are you hitting 1.2v? I can't even get there with RR09SS.
> 
> But I could with Nannon one.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remember to set overvoltage to max (+38mV)?
> Before I did that, the voltage would never get anywhere near 1.200.
> And to be sure the profile always loads, after I set my core offset and overvoltage to max, I made it into a profile which I locked, and I ticked the load on Windows startup box.
Click to expand...

+38mV is set, Im only hitting 1187mV max... even at 99% usage. @ 1110Mhz


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> +38mV is set, Im only hitting 1187mV max... even at 99% usage. @ 1110Mhz


Hmm. Not sure why you're having that problem. What programs are you running to stress the card?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Pretty good for not knowing what the numbers mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a basic GPU OCing guide i found. Read it over then let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Graphics Card Overclocking*
> 
> Overclocking a graphics card is a great way to unlock higher framerates. In many cases, you are able to increase the performance of a GPU to that of the next better model. For example, AMD 6950 uses, basically, the same hardware as the 6970, just with a couple parts on the GPU core disabled and it's at lower clocks. Well, if the hardware is the same then it should be able to hit the same clocks as the 6970, right? In many cases, this is true. For example, the AMD 5870 has a stock clock of 850 mhz, while I'm able to get my 5850s to 870 mhz on stock voltage. Looking at the hard data, a 5870 has a 68 Gigatexels/second fill rate and a 153.6 GB/sec memory bandwidth. My 5850s are at 62.6 Gigatexels/sec and 153.6 GB/s (from GPUZ). At the same time, brand new, my cards were $150 cheaper. Pretty good argument for overclocking, no?
> 
> A word of warning: As much as overclocking is supported, it is not officially supported. This means that should you damage your card and send it in for a replacement, and the support tech staff is able to determine that you overclocked your card, then your warranty is void. OCing through software makes it very difficult for them to determine this, whereas a flashed BIOS makes it extremely easy.
> 
> Ok, so, regardless of why you want to overclock, let's get into the basics of it.
> 
> Key Terms
> 
> Core means the actual GPU core, where most of the magic happens. The speed, in mhz, that your GPU core is running at is going to greatly affect the texture and pixel fillrate performance, which is a huge bottleneck in gaming.
> 
> Memory (VRAM) is where textures are stored as well as rendered frames. There are plenty of performance benefits to having a higher memory speed, considering that pretty much everything you see on screen is at one time in the memory.
> 
> I ran some tests on FurMark, at 1920x1080, showing how both core speed and memory speed can affect performance. As you can see in the graph, the framerate went up as the memory speed increased, with barely any change from core speed. It is important to note that this particular test was run using 4xMSAA. I also did some tests at 0xMSAA in FurMark, and it showed that only core speed had an improvement. Basically I just want to point out that for optimal overclocking, you need to focus on both memory and core speeds.
> 
> Voltage is what gives you stability. As the core speed increases, it may need an increase in voltage to remain stable, much like in CPU overclocking. Most higher end GPUs allow voltage modification, however, not all GPUs allow this. In some cases you might be able to also modify the VRAM voltage, but this is fairly uncommon. If you can, then in much the same way as core voltage, it can help you achieve higher clocks.
> 
> VRM is the Voltage Regulator Module. This is what adjusts your input voltage to that going into your GPU. These are very prone to over heating when overclocking, especially if you increase your voltage.
> 
> How To Overclock
> 
> The first things you'll need is a program to adjust GPU clocks. AMD offers Overdrive in the Catalyst Control Center, and many manufacturers offer their own tweaking programs, like Sapphire Trixx, MSI Afterburner, and EVGA Precision. Personally, I use Afterburner - with my Sapphire cards. It is probably the best all around program, and the only reason not to use it is if you have non-reference, non-MSI cards and want to adjust the voltage.
> 
> You will also want to download something to monitor your cards. Afterburner takes care of this, but you should also consider getting GPU-Z because it monitors more than just the core temperature. In most cases, you will also be able to see your VRAM and VRM temperatures as well. Ideally your temps won't surpass 80-90C at the absolute most. For my 5850s, I found I would get a hard system crash or lockup when VRM or VRAM hit around 120C, although my core temperature was still in an acceptable area - so keep in mind that you should check on those temps too.
> 
> Before you start, make sure that you do NOT have "apply overclock at startup" selected!
> 
> The basics of GPU overclocking are very similar to CPU overclocking. Personally, I recommend starting with Memory clock because it gives nice gains and often isn't affected by voltage - since usually you can only change core voltage. To overclock the memory, I like to start with 50mhz jumps, with 5 minutes of FurMark testing at 4xMSAA at full screen - also, let the cards stay heated up a fair bit rather than giving them a long cool down time between tests. You may want to set up your tests using the benchmark feature. Continue this until you get either a lock up, crash, artifacts, or the screen goes blank. Doing a hard reset on your PC isn't fun, but it shouldn't wreck anything. I usually find that ctrl+alt+del still works and you can reset from there.
> 
> When running your 5 minute benchmark tests, you will get a score at the end. As you increase the memory speed, you should see an improvement to the score. However, at some point even if you don't get a crash or lockup, you might notice your score either didn't increase, or worse yet, decreased. This is a vital thing to notice. The reason for this, as I understand it, is that GDDR5 memory - that is, the most common memory used for GPUs - is meant to be crash resistant. It does this by being able to resend data that failed the first time due to being unstable. In this way, if you are nearing the point of crashing, leading up to it the VRAM will need to resend data repeatedly, and therefore it will reduce performance compared to every piece of data being sent only once. Therefore, if you notice this occuring, slowly reduce your clocks by 5mhz until you realize the highest score.
> 
> Moving on to GPU core overclocking, the process is much the same. You can still start with 50 mhz jumps, but with the testing you should run at 0xMSAA in FurMark. Also try to keep temperatures high throughout the testing phase.
> 
> The most common issue of an unstable core is artifacting. This is when pixels essentially get stuck, and you'll notice multiple squares on screen that don't sync up with the image. At this point you will want to stop the test and will also have to reboot the PC. You have a choice here, either to reduce the clock or else increase the voltage. For 24/7 overclocks, I highly recommend reducing the clock and finding the highest stable clock on stock voltage. However, if you want to increase the voltage, I suggest doing it in 0.05V increments. Basically just increase the voltage and retest at the same clocks, and repeat until stable. It is also vitally important to watch all your temperatures, because as I mentioned before, it's possible that you crash because of heat and not instability.
> 
> Extra Info
> 
> There are, as always, a few other things to consider. FurMark isn't perfect in determining if your GPU is stable. I've passed fairly long sessions in FurMark, as well as a few games, before finally having an issue in one specific game. It didn't take long to realize that my GPU OC was to blame, and dropping my memory clock by only 5mhz made it nice and stable from there on out. So, actually playing games will be your final stress test.
> 
> If you run crossfire or SLI, there might be issues with instability. Generally it should be ok, but I've read about issues with crossfire that has to do with the switch between low power and high power, and only occurs when a custom voltage is set. It seems the way around this is to disable ULPS, which you can google for yourself.
> 
> Another area of problem is that sometimes after an overclock is applied, the graphics cards won't automatically change to low power state at idle, or else the idle state clocks are higher than they used to be. This is something that is at the mercy of people making the overclock programs, and the only way around this (and other) issues is to manually reflash your GPU BIOS. This is not a recommended practice, but I will just put here that if you have a very stable overclock, it is a handy thing to do because your GPU will essentially think that the overclock settings are it's default settings, so it behaves like a totally stock card. There are tools for changing and flashing the BIOS, and for more info check out techpowerup.com.
> 
> If you have concerns about your particular brand or model of graphics card, just google your card and key terms like "overclocking" "highest clocks" "stability" to find a variety of sources. I always advise learning as much as you can before doing something you don't quite understand, and causing damage.
> 
> 
> What is you max voltage? Its different for some Titans bud. 77% Asic is pretty good. It should go over 1000ghz easily. Most likely there is a problem in your system, either with your GPU OC, other component configuration, or a software related problem.


Thanks, but I understand the basic concepts behind OCing a GPU.
What I'm confused about is interpreting modified BIOSes and the discussions of those relative to Precision X settings.

I guess i will have to slog through this German post on Kepler BIOS editing.








Is there a good guide/manual/instruction set/tutorial for this in English somewhere?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> What are peoples opinions on the techinferno (* GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.90' - 'OC edition v00' (SC version)) bios for the SC Cards?


Best bios available


----------



## robbahmaut

what card is better the titan or 690?

what if i 2 way sli ? 3way ? 4 way??

I really want the best of the best of the best


----------



## hanibal187

Zotac GTX Titan Amp! Edition Review (stock @ 902/6608MHz) does anyone have this bios?

http://www.bjorn3d.com/2013/05/zotac-titan-amp/


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbahmaut*
> 
> what card is better the titan or 690?
> 
> what if i 2 way sli ? 3way ? 4 way??
> 
> I really want the best of the best of the best


Depends on your resolution.


----------



## mcg75

I flashed the rr09ss bios last night, instant crash in Valley as it boosts me to 1254mhz without touching anything. Didn't have time to figure it out, flashed back to stock.

How does it work for everyone else?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I flashed the rr09ss bios last night, instant crash in Valley as it boosts me to 1254mhz without touching anything. Didn't have time to figure it out, flashed back to stock.
> 
> How does it work for everyone else?


Huh? Do you have an offset on? RR09SS bios has a stock boost limit of 1100 I believe. At least mine does.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Had to separate the orders due to the limit 1 per household but ohhhhh yea


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Depends on your resolution.


Short answer if better card = more FPS: Only one for 1080p? 690. Anything else, Titan.

Short answer if better card = best experience (high FPS but with lower frametimes, lower headaches with drivers, lower energy consumption, noise, heat, etc.): Titan all the way.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm sorry but I've had both, even at 1440p I'd go 690 every single time. It was pretty much a downgrade for me going from 690 to a Titan. Games like Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider were definitely impacted on my system. People will say things like SLI has issues, frame times, etc, but I can honestly say I myself never had a problem. To each his own though.

Now on the other hand two of these bad boys is a different story,


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm sorry but I've had both, even at 1440p I'd go 690 every single time. It was pretty much a downgrade for me going from 690 to a Titan. Games like Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider were definitely impacted on my system. People will say things like SLI has issues, frame times, etc, but I can honestly say I myself never had a problem. To each his own though.
> 
> Now on the other hand two of these bad boys is a different story,


Might be true if you only play a few, select games, and they all have good SLI support. But overall there are many that don´t like SLI so much, so you are stuck having to disable a GPU while waiting for better drivers, which is a major PITA. Been there, done that. In the case of a GTX 690, that would mean you would get stuck with an underclocked 680. In the case of Titan... well...


----------



## wholeeo

Which games don't have good SLI support? I've been running SLI for a few years now and have never had a problem hence why I even went Titan SLI.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Agreed, every triple A titles have SLI support at or soon after release. Even lesser known games have SLI profiles.

Every game I have in my system is SLI supported. CFX is a different story.


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm sorry but I've had both, even at 1440p I'd go 690 every single time. It was pretty much a downgrade for me going from 690 to a Titan. Games like Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider were definitely impacted on my system. People will say things like SLI has issues, frame times, etc, but I can honestly say I myself never had a problem. To each his own though.
> 
> Now on the other hand two of these bad boys is a different story,


My experience is very similar on a single screen 1080p and 1600p. The only reason he may want to get a Titan now is for future upgradability at $1000 per gpu (depending on adding 2 or 3). If he is going to be sticking with a single screen, why not pick up a 690 from OCN here or somewhere for even less than $1000.
I have not had any more or less issues with sli, even with quad 690s (except for scaling being horrible for quad Titans, and "not as great" for Tri Titans, primarily due to driver immaturity at the moment, I believe). May be Nvidia does a good job with its SLI technology, I don't know...but I certainly don't get all the fuss about sli.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Might be true if you only play a few, select games, and they all have good SLI support. But overall there are many that don´t like SLI so much, so you are stuck having to disable a GPU while waiting for better drivers, which is a major PITA. Been there, done that. In the case of a GTX 690, that would mean you would get stuck with an underclocked 680. In the case of Titan... well...


SLI support is generally pretty good on most titles... its when you start going 3 and 4 way SLI where things start to suck the proverbial sack. I've been running Crossfire and SLI for a long time, the only issue I ever had was with a beta driver from AMD that would allow xfire to be disabled on my 5970. Dual GPU cards tend to have better support overall (id hope so given the flagship nature of them







).


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Which games don't have good SLI support? I've been running SLI for a few years now and have never had a problem hence why I even went Titan SLI.


They might get better SLI support later, but not all of them are launched SLI optimized. Good examples of badly SLI optimized games right now are Bioshock Infinite and Arma 3 Alpha. There are also a few console ports that do horrible at SLI, like Dark Souls. And some MMOs (no surprise here).

I´m also getting a second GTX TITAN this month, cause I need one to max everything @1440p with minimum 60 FPS, but would much rather have a single card that would do all that.


----------



## wholeeo

Even if a game is unpopular enough not to have an SLI profile I doubt its demanding enough to warrant full 680 performance let alone a Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> They might get better SLI support later, but not all of them are launched SLI optimized. Good examples of badly SLI optimized games right now are Bioshock Infinite and Arma 3 Alpha.
> 
> I´m also getting a second GTX TITAN this month, cause I need one to max everything @1440p with minimum 60 FPS, but would much rather have a single card that would do all that.


Can't speak for Arma 3 *Alpha* but I ran Bioshock Infinite absolutely maxed out on my 690 @ 1440p without a hitch. In regards to having a single card that can do all that, perhaps Maxwell, or AMD's future offerings.

Edit: Actually, thinking back I did have to do some .ini tweaks to Bioshock but those were unrelated to SLI. Hud being extremely small in 1440p was one.

I'm the type that will always have dual cards.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Even if a game is unpopular enough not to have an SLI profile I doubt its demanding enough to warrant full 680 performance let alone a Titan.


Agreed.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Agreed.


Arma 3 isn´t.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Arma 3 isn´t.


To be fair ARMA 3 is in beta unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> To be fair ARMA 3 is in beta unless I'm mistaken.


Actually, Alpha. But even so, it´s already playable. Maybe in a few months, when they launch the game, you will be able to max it with a single 680, or maybe they will have better SLI support, or maybe not. In any case, those that have a GTX 680 right now will have to wait to max it out with acceptable FPS.

Also, you can´t guarantee that 100% of the future game launches will be SLI optimized, specially if we are talking about console ports, and even if they are AAA titles (anyone remember Batman Arkham City?). And those that get negative scaling, massive microstuttering, or any other issues associated to SLI systems will have to wait for better driver support. Either that or disable a GPU. Those that have a single GPU powerful enough to max the game won´t, and that´s entirely my point.


----------



## cowie

This game maxxed it will still hurt most systems

60-70fps when Not recording
Just 1080p maxxed settings but messed up vid looks in handbrake so live its much better


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> This game maxxed it will still hurt most systems
> 
> 60-70fps when Not recording
> Just 1080p maxxed settings but messed up vid looks in handbrake so live its much better


Not really, what is your system spec? You're only using 50-68% of your GPU. Looks like CPU bottleneck.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I flashed the rr09ss bios last night, instant crash in Valley as it boosts me to 1254mhz without touching anything. Didn't have time to figure it out, flashed back to stock.
> 
> How does it work for everyone else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Huh? Do you have an offset on? RR09SS bios has a stock boost limit of 1100 I believe. At least mine does.


RR09SS's nominal boost limit is 1202. (It's maximum boost clock according to the clock rate table is 1306.5, however.)

Can someone who understands NVidia's boost bios structure and the Kepler BIOS Tweaker clarify which value takes precedence? I had thought _the lower_ of the two values (max boost clock from the clock rate table vs nominal boost limit which is set on the "Common" tab of the Kepler BIOS Tweaker) took precedence. But if MCG75's RR09SS is shooting up to 1254, that suggests the clock rate table's max boost clock takes precedence.


----------



## quipers

Here are what I think are the relevant settings in the current BIOS mods.
The attachment includes the same information as in the pic, but in a spreadsheet file.



alternative Titan BIOSes spreadsheet.xls 11k .xls file


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Not really, what is your system spec? You're only using 50-68% of your GPU. Looks like CPU bottleneck


.

nah its my power limit(hard modded) in osd my usage is 95-100%


----------



## batman900

Just got my second Titan today. Crysis3 maxed 1440P with 4X MSAA at 60fps solid is a beauty. Oddly enough I no longer get any throttle now that I am in SLI. I also tested 3dmark11 and both cards stayed pegged 1110mhz even while temps were hitting 83C and power draw up to 107%. Both cards are stock bios EVGA SC. 74.2 and 78 ASIC scores. Dunno why it's working better than single card but hell I'll take it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with my system. I can overclock my other titan to 1200Mhz + without issue. My newest Titan crashes at even +15 on the core. Highest "stable" is +10 on the core. I'm sure it would crash eventually though if I let it Heaven run longer. Anything above +10 crashes instantly.


So have you banished that card to the fiery realm of RMA yet?
It is a shame that you got that card after getting such a fine specimen the first time!!!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1872010&mpage=1

WHEN WHEN WHEN its been way to long. guess these just simply dont exsist as I have yet to see one on an actual rig


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1872010&mpage=1
> 
> WHEN WHEN WHEN its been way to long. guess these just simply dont exsist as I have yet to see one on an actual rig


it says q2 that is still not over so just wait.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> So have you banished that card to the fiery realm of RMA yet?
> It is a shame that you got that card after getting such a fine specimen the first time!!!


Maybe he's an honest computer enthusiast (if those actually exist)?


----------



## KnightVII

My two GTX Titan SC. Playing on my BenQ 120Hz 1080p. Overkill. Also with downsampling.



Playing COD Black Ops II.

I am waiting someone calling me hacker in Black Ops II. Lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Overkill for 1080p sure, but 120Hz is sublime! I sure miss my Sammy 950D (though I don't regret the switch from 120Hz to 1440p IPS)...


----------



## nyrang3rs

I'm so tired of hearing "overkill." 120hz is overkill. Anything over 60fps is overkill. A titan under water and a computer oc'ed to 5ghz is overkill. Trying to get the highest score on benchmarks is overkill. So what?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> My two GTX Titan SC. Playing on my BenQ 120Hz 1080p. Overkill. Also with downsampling.
> 
> 
> 
> Playing COD Black Ops II.
> 
> I am waiting someone calling me hacker in Black Ops II. Lol.


... why COD....


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Maybe he's an honest computer enthusiast (if those actually exist)?


LOL


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I'm so tired of hearing "overkill." 120hz is overkill. Anything over 60fps is overkill. A titan under water and a computer oc'ed to 5ghz is overkill. Trying to get the highest score on benchmarks is overkill. So what?


This post is overkill.


----------



## KnightVII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I'm so tired of hearing "overkill." 120hz is overkill. Anything over 60fps is overkill. A titan under water and a computer oc'ed to 5ghz is overkill. Trying to get the highest score on benchmarks is overkill. So what?


If you are tired hearing overkill, then ignore it. No need to post it here. My GTX Titan SC are for gaming and not for benchmark ( like trying to win in leaderboard ).


----------



## BLACKRABMO

I am trying to flash my titan's bios but I am getting errors.

I opening the NVFLASH containing folder: Inside of it are the Nvflash apps and the new bios I named "x"

I shift-right click and get to the command line.

I enter "

Nvflash --protectoff
Nvflash -4-5-6 x.rom

I get a pc subsystem mismatch error in a new command window followed by two beeps and the window closes. I googled for a solution and it was not help.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 x.rom?


----------



## Freelancer852

Hey guys, I'm planning on getting a couple of these for my X79 rig. I was planning on EVGA since I've had good experiences with them in the past, however that was when they still had a "real" lifetime warranty. Would Asus be a better choice than Nvidia?

I was also planning on getting the regular ones, not the SC or Signature Edition's or anything special. I was planning to put them under water in the future and overclock them as much as possible, would an SC or other version be better for this? Do the BIOS flashes suffice? My understanding was that the SC and Signature versions were basically just regular hardware running a different BIOS. That about right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on getting a couple of these for my X79 rig. I was planning on EVGA since I've had good experiences with them in the past, however that was when they still had a "real" lifetime warranty. Would Asus be a better choice than Nvidia?
> 
> I was also planning on getting the regular ones, not the SC or Signature Edition's or anything special. I was planning to put them under water in the future and overclock them as much as possible, would an SC or other version be better for this? Do the BIOS flashes suffice? My understanding was that the SC and Signature versions were basically just regular hardware running a different BIOS. That about right?


It seems more people are happy with EVGA's warranty than Asus' and you said you had success with them, so I'd stick with them. It's a good idea to just save your money and get the regular EVGA Titan. There is no binning involved with the SC and Signature editions, it's luck of the draw with what kind of clocker you'll receive.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on getting a couple of these for my X79 rig. I was planning on EVGA since I've had good experiences with them in the past, however that was when they still had a "real" lifetime warranty. Would Asus be a better choice than Nvidia?
> 
> I was also planning on getting the regular ones, not the SC or Signature Edition's or anything special. I was planning to put them under water in the future and overclock them as much as possible, would an SC or other version be better for this? Do the BIOS flashes suffice? My understanding was that the SC and Signature versions were basically just regular hardware running a different BIOS. That about right?


All Titans are the same with no binning done by any manufactures. Only differences with the cards is the bios, which can be switched to another bios of your choosing. The difference in the Signature Edition is an added Titan t-shirt and mouse pad. EVGA has a better reputation for customer service, but i had to deal with Asus lately and i can say they are much improved. Both have 3-year warranty.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Hey why is unigine heaven benchmark saying my titans are boosting to 1250Mhz when msi afterburner reports 1045Mhz/1035Mhz what is correct? heaven or afterburner cos it would be awesome if heaven was right


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Sorry you can't read crap in that last one .


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Hey why is unigine heaven benchmark saying my titans are boosting to 1250Mhz when msi afterburner reports 1045Mhz/1035Mhz what is correct? heaven or afterburner cos it would be awesome if heaven was right


I would trust Afterburner more than Unengine's scores. BTW that is Valley, not Heaven.

You can try Precision X and see which one it correlates with.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I got 1200Mhz stable Farcry 3 with the tech inferno bios but I switched back to stock bios cos they were way too hot with the increased stock voltage and clock speeds when idling and all my games run mint at both running around 1030Mhz give or take.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I got 1200Mhz stable Farcry 3 with the tech inferno bios but I switched back to stock bios cos they were way too hot with the increased stock voltage and clock speeds when idling and all my games run mint at both running around 1030Mhz give or take.


Wow i think your are the first that has got 1200mhz stable in FC3. If true you have some amazing chips. Watercool those bad boys!!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I got 1200Mhz stable Farcry 3 with the tech inferno bios but I switched back to stock bios cos they were way too hot with the increased stock voltage and clock speeds when idling and all my games run mint at both running around 1030Mhz give or take.


it is the best bios


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I got 1200Mhz stable Farcry 3 with the tech inferno bios but I switched back to stock bios cos *they were way too hot with the increased stock voltage and clock speeds when idling* and all my games run mint at both running around 1030Mhz give or take.


How come since this bios to idle at the default 324Mhz and 0.8xxV?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PS: unless the gpu/mem/voltage offsets get sum'd up to the idle values, so in your case it would be 324Mhz+gpu offset, 0.8xxV+voltage offset (38mV?) and so forth...still even if that's the case making a profile and applying it just before playing your games would solve this issue (and reset after the gaming or after a restart etc)...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I got 1200Mhz stable Farcry 3 with the tech inferno bios but I switched back to stock bios cos they were way too hot with the increased stock voltage and clock speeds when idling and all my games run mint at both running around 1030Mhz give or take.


How long did you play it for and did you try it with vsync off? You def may be the first to report Far Cry stable at 1200. (well first I've seen)

In regards to that bios I noticed at times the voltage scales up and down like normal but then there are times where it stays stuck on max volts no matter the frequency. I myself switched to opt33's N1187 bios for 24/7. (will prob go back to stock, seems like with 2 of these things its pointless)

I did however manage to get my highest Valley score yet with the T.I. bios,



Edit: Reinstalling drivers seemed to have fixed the voltage scaling in the T.I. bios.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> How come since this bios to idle at the default 324Mhz and 0.8xxV?


Is it still the case that some multi-monitor setups refuse to use idle clocks? (It's why I stopped using 2 with my 570.)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Hey why is unigine heaven benchmark saying my titans are boosting to 1250Mhz when msi afterburner reports 1045Mhz/1035Mhz what is correct? heaven or afterburner cos it would be awesome if heaven was right


It's not accurate from the Heaven.


----------



## fommof

Tried the T.I. bios myself, the SC version, for half an hour.

Boosts at 928Mhz using 1.137V if i remember correctly. Idles nicely. Something is wrong with the auto-fan curve though, way too low rpms and slow rpm increasement.

Did a few tests at 1058Mhz, no throttling during the 1st test of 3dmark11 (while with the stock bios and the same freq i was getting throttiling).

Didn't have time to real OC it but when i set the AB at +13mv the voltage remained at 1.137V instead of the expected 1.15V...i guess i had to increase it by 1mv more or something to get to the next voltage step, who knows, i'll check it out the next time i try it.

Back to my stock SC bios now...

PS: no problem idling, check if something is running at the backround in these cases.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Tried the T.I. bios myself, the SC version, for half an hour.
> 
> Boosts at 928Mhz using 1.137V if i remember correctly. Idles nicely. Something is wrong with the auto-fan curve though, way too low rpms and slow rpm increasement.
> 
> Did a few tests at 1058Mhz, no throttling during the 1st test of 3dmark11 (while with the stock bios and the same freq i was getting throttiling).
> 
> Didn't have time to real OC it but when i set the AB at +13mv the voltage remained at 1.137V instead of the expected 1.15V...i guess i had to increase it by 1mv more or something to get to the next voltage step, who knows, i'll check it out the next time i try it.
> 
> Back to my stock SC bios now...
> 
> PS: no problem idling, check if something is running at the backround in these cases.


svl7 is already aware of the fan problems he is working on that he states


----------



## James19Pro

I


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Didn't have time to real OC it but when i set the AB at +13mv the voltage remained at 1.137V instead of the expected 1.15V...i guess i had to increase it by 1mv more or something to get to the next voltage step, who knows, i'll check it out the next time i try it.


Uuuuuuhmmmm, i should use Nvidia Inspector instead of the AB...









Got to remember this next time i try it...darn!


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> it is the best bios


What makes it the best?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> What makes it the best?


No Boost 2.0 at all and adjustable everything.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James19Pro*
> 
> I have the card in Quad-SLI


Joined today and 1st post is quad Titans? That's a tease lol.... Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James19Pro*
> 
> I have the card in Quad-SLI


Yeah we def going to need pics of that sexy combo


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Question about water cooling:

I am so jealous of 37C load temperatures that I may invest in water cooling my Titan, except I am very new to the process.

I plan on getting an EK water block but what other components will I need to water cool my GPU. Case is a Corsair Vengeance C70 and I have a UD5hH LGA 1155 Gibabyte MOBO.

I assume I need a reservoir but what else?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Question about water cooling:
> 
> I am so jealous of 37C load temperatures that I may invest in water cooling my Titan, except I am very new to the process.
> 
> I plan on getting an EK water block but what other components will I need to water cool my GPU. Case is a Corsair Vengeance C70 and I have a UD5hH LGA 1155 Gibabyte MOBO.
> 
> I assume I need a reservoir but what else?


Resevoir radiator pump fittings(or clamps if you use barbs) blocks tubing that is all you can replace the reservoir with a t-line.
And coolant of course.


----------



## capchaos

Should be nvflash x.rom -4 -5 -6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> I am trying to flash my titan's bios but I am getting errors.
> 
> I opening the NVFLASH containing folder: Inside of it are the Nvflash apps and the new bios I named "x"
> 
> I shift-right click and get to the command line.
> 
> I enter "
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> Nvflash -4-5-6 x.rom
> 
> I get a pc subsystem mismatch error in a new command window followed by two beeps and the window closes. I googled for a solution and it was not help.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Question about water cooling:
> 
> I am so jealous of 37C load temperatures that I may invest in water cooling my Titan, except I am very new to the process.
> 
> I plan on getting an EK water block but what other components will I need to water cool my GPU. Case is a Corsair Vengeance C70 and I have a UD5hH LGA 1155 Gibabyte MOBO.
> 
> I assume I need a reservoir but what else?


Some say the rule of thumb is 120mm rad per component. If that's true then this would work: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310 Just add in the GPU block to the loop.

My experience (Depending on CPU and OC) has been one 360 rad for CPU and and my 2nd 360 easily handled 3x GTX580's. Knowing that, a 240 rand and a pump res combo should take care of the Titan by itself and fit inside the HAF XB case. You can look through the water cooling section and get lots of ideas too.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Some say the rule of thumb is 120mm rad per component. If that's true then this would work: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310 Just add in the GPU block to the loop.
> 
> My experience (Depending on CPU and OC) has been one 360 rad for CPU and and my 2nd 360 easily handled 3x GTX580's. Knowing that, a 240 rand and a pump res combo should take care of the Titan by itself and fit inside the HAF XB case. You can look through the water cooling section and get lots of ideas too.


Depends on what you want your delta to be at max.
actually some guy was testing dual gtx295 + i7 920 @like 4.5GHz on a single 80mm thick copper rad.
Of course it failed terribly and the water temp was like 65 degrees before safty shutdown but really it was cooling quite well for that amount of heat.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Tried the T.I. bios myself, the SC version, for half an hour.
> 
> Boosts at 928Mhz using 1.137V if i remember correctly. Idles nicely. Something is wrong with the auto-fan curve though, way too low rpms and slow rpm increasement.
> 
> Did a few tests at 1058Mhz, no throttling during the 1st test of 3dmark11 (while with the stock bios and the same freq i was getting throttiling).
> 
> Didn't have time to real OC it but when i set the AB at +13mv the voltage remained at 1.137V instead of the expected 1.15V...i guess i had to increase it by 1mv more or something to get to the next voltage step, who knows, i'll check it out the next time i try it.
> 
> Back to my stock SC bios now...
> 
> PS: no problem idling, check if something is running at the backround in these cases.


Tech Inferno seems to force people to subscribe to their $5/month (minimum) plan for downloading the modified Titan BIOS. Did you guys all have to pay to get this modified BIOS ??


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Some say the rule of thumb is 120mm rad per component. If that's true then this would work: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310 Just add in the GPU block to the loop.
> 
> My experience (Depending on CPU and OC) has been one 360 rad for CPU and and my 2nd 360 easily handled 3x GTX580's. Knowing that, a 240 rand and a pump res combo should take care of the Titan by itself and fit inside the HAF XB case. You can look through the water cooling section and get lots of ideas too.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you want your delta to be at max.
> actually some guy was testing dual gtx295 + i7 920 @like 4.5GHz on a single 80mm thick copper rad.
> Of course it failed terribly and the water temp was like 65 degrees before safty shutdown but really it was cooling quite well for that amount of heat.
Click to expand...

I ran separate 360 loops (One for an OC'd 2600k 8T and one for Tri Sli 580's) and the difference was not worth the using a 2nd loop/pump. The CPU was close to max though telling me it needed a triple rad by itself where I may even have got away with a 240 rad for my GPU's. So if BLACKRABMO just wants to WC a Titan or even 2, a 240 rad may do the job. I7 CPU's are not easy to keep cool when overclocked (Within reasonable temps) IMO.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Question about water cooling:
> 
> I am so jealous of 37C load temperatures that I may invest in water cooling my Titan, except I am very new to the process.
> 
> I plan on getting an EK water block but what other components will I need to water cool my GPU. Case is a Corsair Vengeance C70 and I have a UD5hH LGA 1155 Gibabyte MOBO.
> 
> I assume I need a reservoir but what else?


Why did you decide on the EK already? Is it because you like the design aesthetics?

I have an XSPC waterblock. I love its versatility in how you can connect the fittings. There are like 6 different potential openings for fittings.


----------



## wholeeo

That's my favorite part about the XSPC block. I'm not a fan of the leds though so I mine are not lit up anymore. The front fitting makes for easy loop draining if you don't have a drain in your loop. I unscrew it and immediately screw in another fitting with a tube attached for simple draining,


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Finally received my cards.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That's my favorite part about the XSPC block. I'm not a fan of the leds though so I mine are not lit up anymore. The front fitting makes for easy loop draining if you don't have a drain in your loop. I unscrew it and immediately screw in another fitting with a tube attached for simple draining,


Nice









What are your temps like at full load? I have the same blocks coming in a few days, and with my XSPC Raystorm, the combo should make a nice blue theme for my case.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps like at full load? I have the same blocks coming in a few days, and with my XSPC Raystorm, the combo should make a nice blue theme for my case.


Under full load @ max voltage I've seen about 41 tops ever since going SLI. With one card my max would be 38. Idle would match ambients to a T. It also depends on how fast my fans are spinning. I have them set to run at low RPM's so your mileage may vary.

Edit: Question for you guys, Am I right to assume that games with 32-bit executables(pretty much all of them) can only access 4 GB of the Titans memory?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Under full load @ max voltage I've seen about 41 tops ever since going SLI. With one card my max would be 38. Idle would match ambients to a T. It also depends on how fast my fans are spinning. I have them set to run at low RPM's so your mileage may vary.
> 
> Edit: Question for you guys, Am I right to assume that games with 32-bit executables(pretty much all of them) can only access 4 GB of the Titans memory?


A couple of guys, Baasha and DonPablo83 already maxed out their 6gb vram on the Titans with a 7680x1600 resolution.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Under full load @ max voltage I've seen about 41 tops ever since going SLI. With one card my max would be 38. Idle would match ambients to a T. It also depends on how fast my fans are spinning. I have them set to run at low RPM's so your mileage may vary.


Thanks, I can't wait.









My throttling issue is coming from temps. This should solve it, and running silent is always nice too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've really got to do something about the nebulous mass of cabling I had to stuff in the basement of my TJ11. My Titans hit 47C after about an hour of Crysis 3 the other day!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Under full load @ max voltage I've seen about 41 tops ever since going SLI. With one card my max would be 38. Idle would match ambients to a T. It also depends on how fast my fans are spinning. I have them set to run at low RPM's so your mileage may vary.
> 
> Edit: Question for you guys, Am I right to assume that games with 32-bit executables(pretty much all of them) can only access 4 GB of the Titans memory?


Using insane amounts of AA Solutions and Downsampling, I have had a couple of 32bit games using 5.5 of my 6gb of memory.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've really got to do something about the nebulous mass of cabling I had to stuff in the basement of my TJ11. My Titans hit 47C after about an hour of Crysis 3 the other day!


I'm running 2 loops, CPU on a RX360 and 3 x Titans on their own loop.

My Titans are on a XSPC RX 480 rad and my temps hit 48-51C when playing Crysis 3,
most other games temps reach around 45C. (room temp 24C )

Considering that on air these temps would reach mid to high 80's, I'm reasonably happy with the WC temps.

I'm presuming that these temps are normal and its just that the Titans give out plenty of heat


----------



## 5e7en

Had mine for a week or so, couldn't be happier!!! I'm 'replacing' a 690, guess I'm just not into MGPU anymore. The Titan actually seems faster than the 690 - FC3 IQ seems better with the same Ultra settings, maybe I'm just seeing what I want to...
Anyway, I don't think a card that will still be relevant in 3(well maybe 2 or so) years is a bad investment, that's the BS excuse I'm going with for spending a crazy price and encouraging NV & Co to do more of the same. Even if I could buy 3 or 4 X-boxes for the same price, who says it's stupid? I get to say 'Hey I'm a Titanic nong!!' Nah, just kidding, I love my Titan, it's not crashed or anything and I can even do CUDA DP, nah, nah, nah nah, nah!!!! Now if I knew what CUDA DP was, I'm sure I could use it and get 5 more fps!!!!! Hell, I could call it seven X DP = 14 ffs!!!!! I could market Special S DP 14 CUDAfish and be rich!!!!!! Yep, I'm gonna buy 300, 000 of these and make Australia's own 'what a waste of GPUs' pretend, cause I'm really a castrated K20, SHOOPAKOMPUTA!!!! Will be ace m8!!!


----------



## Tyke2806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> I'm running 2 loops, CPU on a RX360 and 3 x Titans on their own loop.
> 
> My Titans are on a XSPC RX 480 rad and my temps hit 48-51C when playing Crysis 3,
> most other games temps reach around 45C. (room temp 24C )
> 
> Considering that on air these temps would reach mid to high 80's, I'm reasonably happy with the WC temps.
> 
> I'm presuming that these temps are normal and its just that the Titans give out plenty of heat


Just got my third EVGA SC Titan, running on air at the moment: doesn't seem to be a problem. I think I will definitely run a second loop if I water cool them though, just not sure if its worth the effort. Crysis 3 is much improved at 2560 x 1600.


----------



## 5e7en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> A couple of guys, Baasha and DonPablo83 already maxed out their 6gb vram on the Titans with a 7680x1600 resolution.


3x 25x16!!! That would be awesome, I have 1 25x16 and that is the best IQ of all of 'em. I bought my 305t new, the logic board messed up like they all do but a new 1 and it's good as new!! 3 however is truly great, heading into 8K territory, well done!!


----------



## 5e7en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyke2806*
> 
> Just got my third EVGA SC Titan, running on air at the moment: doesn't seem to be a problem. I think I will definitely run a second loop if I water cool them though, just not sure if its worth the effort. Crysis 3 is much improved at 2560 x 1600.


I'd imagine Crysis 3 @ 25x 16 using 3 Titans would also fall into 'awesome' category - IMHO, the more the better!! If I could afford(which I can but don't want to..) 3 Titans and 2 more 25 x16 monitors would be here in my 'hideaway'...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Tech Inferno seems to force people to subscribe to their $5/month (minimum) plan for downloading the modified Titan BIOS. Did you guys all have to pay to get this modified BIOS ??


Not sure why you quoted me but who told you that you have to pay/subscribe?

This is NOT the case.

Just register and after 5 posts (obviously not spam posts) you'll be able to download them no prob. That's it. No fees, no subscriptions, no payments involved.

Nobody forces you or anyone else to subscribe/pay the site to download the bios's or to participate to the forum.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Not sure why you quoted me but who told you that you have to pay/subscribe?
> 
> This is NOT the case.
> 
> Just register and after 5 posts (obviously not spam posts) you'll be able to download them no prob. That's it. No fees, no subscriptions, no payments involved.
> 
> Nobody forces you or anyone else to subscribe/pay the site to download the bios's or to participate to the forum.


This I have stated it like 10x before that you just have to register and get your 5 posts approved.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I got 1200Mhz stable Farcry 3 with the tech inferno bios but I switched back to stock bios cos they were way too hot with the increased stock voltage and clock speeds when idling and all my games run mint at both running around 1030Mhz give or take.


That BIOS doesnt run 3D clocks and voltages in 2D mode so no offence but since you don't know the difference between heaven and valley and why valley misreads clocks speeds im going to call bull on FC3 and 1200mhz stable.

I can run FC3 for 15-20min at 1234mhz. Doesn't mean it's stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Question about water cooling:
> 
> I am so jealous of 37C load temperatures that I may invest in water cooling my Titan, except I am very new to the process.
> 
> I plan on getting an EK water block but what other components will I need to water cool my GPU. Case is a Corsair Vengeance C70 and I have a UD5hH LGA 1155 Gibabyte MOBO.
> 
> I assume I need a reservoir but what else?


Take a look at my signature rig, good indication of what you can do with a C70. Also the C70 owners thread has some excellent people in it with nice rigs so go ask them.

And people stop talking about the TI BIOS and it's price before the thread get locked and cleaned again. I and several other users got it and saved it and have been distributing it to other users via PMs. If you want it do it that way.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> A couple of guys, Baasha and DonPablo83 already maxed out their 6gb vram on the Titans with a 7680x1600


That's awesome. Wanted to see if someone had yet! Been trying to max my surround set-up out using skyrim. Crysis only gets me to 4100MB. Up to about 4500MB so far without AA.


----------



## carlhil2

Ohh snap, ,....just finished checking for leaks, nothing special, but, LOVING the temps, ...whats the best block for Titan?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Ohh snap,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,....just finished checking for leaks, nothing special, but, LOVING the temps, ...whats the best block for Titan?


The EK block I have for mine doesn't break 40'C ever.

Some people are in love with this fine looking block:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1366202/tpu-aqua-computer-intros-kryographics-full-coverage-water-block-for-geforce-gtx-titan/30#post_19754915


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The EK block I have for mine doesn't break 40'C ever.
> 
> Some people are in love with this fine looking block:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366202/tpu-aqua-computer-intros-kryographics-full-coverage-water-block-for-geforce-gtx-titan/30#post_19754915


Oh, YES!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Thanks, I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My throttling issue is coming from temps. This should solve it, and running silent is always nice too.


Since throwing blocks on both Titan's I've went back to stock bios. If the game is demanding enough throttling is a none issue for me with temps on lock. I played Far Cry 3 last night pegged @ 1163 for a bit over an hour. Also with my cards I find anything under 1200 is attainable with the stock bios. For benchmarking however the TI bios is my weapon of choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> A couple of guys, Baasha and DonPablo83 already maxed out their 6gb vram on the Titans with a 7680x1600 resolution.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Using insane amounts of AA Solutions and Downsampling, I have had a couple of 32bit games using 5.5 of my 6gb of memory.


Good to see and know. What had me confused was when I loaded up GTAIV last night. In graphic settings it said only 4GB were available instead of 6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've really got to do something about the nebulous mass of cabling I had to stuff in the basement of my TJ11. My Titans hit 47C after about an hour of Crysis 3 the other day!


That and the 900D are the only cases I'd replace my 800D with. Unfortunately for me my set up is situated in a way where the window panel would face the wall with the TJ11 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The EK block I have for mine doesn't break 40'C ever.
> 
> Some people are in love with this fine looking block:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366202/tpu-aqua-computer-intros-kryographics-full-coverage-water-block-for-geforce-gtx-titan/30#post_19754915


It looks like we'll have to give away our 690 blocks to get a sale


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Didn't have time to real OC it but when i set the AB at +13mv the voltage remained at 1.137V instead of the expected 1.15V...i guess i had to increase it by 1mv more or something to get to the next voltage step, who knows, i'll check it out the next time i try it.


Quoting myself about the TI bios. Nope, voltage setting doesn't work with AB beta 9. Works fine with Precision but this darn thing doesn't store/save the voltage setting in the profiles. I have downloaded the latest version of Nvidia Inspector, i'll try it today.

Dig this bios a lot, right now i am testing 1176Mhz with 1.187V...


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Thanks, I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My throttling issue is coming from temps. This should solve it, and running silent is always nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since throwing blocks on both Titan's I've went back to stock bios. If the game is demanding enough throttling is a none issue for me with temps on lock. I played Far Cry 3 last night pegged @ 1163 for a bit over an hour. Also with my cards I find anything under 1200 is attainable with the stock bios. For benchmarking however the TI bios is my weapon of choice.
Click to expand...

That's what I was hoping for.









My cards run about the same speed until they hit ~70c, then the lines start dropping and get jaggy. The funny thing is my 580's do the same thing now since I changed them back to the stock air coolers. I thought throttling started with the 6XX series? Now I have to wonder if it's partly driver related. Has anyone used modified Nvidia drivers that changed throttling at all? I can see the point to protect the card from high temp damage, but I see no reason to throttle under 80c. Even with air cooling, my cards stay under 76c full load. Oh well, this won't be an issue for me soon.


----------



## RJT

Question for y'all. I'm just waiting for the 900D to build my "dream machine" and had a question about the PSU. I have purchased a Corsair HX1050W, but because I'm running Titan SLI and overclocking both my GPUs and and 3930K CPU (4.8-5.0GHz) with a RIVE mb and 16Gbs Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133MHz ram, I'm worried about all of the peripherals adding up to render the 1050W insufficient. These are the peripherals:

2 WC loops:

- one small loop for the MB with a X2O 750 res/pump combo + a 240 rad & 3/8ID x 5/8OD tubing
- one large loop for my cpu and Titan SLI, with redundant (2x) Swiftech MCP655 pumps w/ EK CSQ dual pump top, 250mm tube res; a 480 and a 420 rad; 1/2ID x 3/4OD tubing; XSPC Raystorm cpu block
- 8 x120mm high performance/static pressure fans; 10 x 140mm high performance/static pressure; 5 channel fan controller with 2 X 8-4 pin hubs
- 4 cathode lights; 1 ultra violet cathode
- 1 BluRay/DVD/CD write optical drive
Not really looking for feedback on my loop design, just the PSU. Would the HX1050W be sufficient for this set-up, or should I buy a AX1200i?









Cheers


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Question for y'all. I'm just waiting for the 900D to build my "dream machine" and had a question about the PSU. I have purchased a Corsair HX1050W, but because I'm running Titan SLI and overclocking both my GPUs and and 3930K CPU (4.8-5.0GHz) with a RIVE mb and 16Gbs Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133MHz ram, I'm worried about all of the peripherals adding up to render the 1050W insufficient. These are the peripherals:
> 
> 2 WC loops:
> 
> - one small loop for the MB with a X2O 750 res/pump combo + a 240 rad & 3/8ID x 5/8OD tubing
> - one large loop for my cpu and Titan SLI, with redundant (2x) Swiftech MCP655 pumps w/ EK CSQ dual pump top, 250mm tube res; a 480 and a 420 rad; 1/2ID x 3/4OD tubing; XSPC Raystorm cpu block
> - 8 x120mm high performance/static pressure fans; 10 x 140mm high performance/static pressure; 5 channel fan controller with 2 X 8-4 pin hubs
> - 4 cathode lights; 1 ultra violet cathode
> - 1 BluRay/DVD/CD write optical drive
> Not really looking for feedback on my loop design, just the PSU. Would the HX1050W be sufficient for this set-up, or should I buy a AX1200i?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


You're good to go with that 1050w. You'll probably use 850w max with that set up.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You're good to go with that 1050w. You'll probably use 850w max with that set up.


Thanks brosif!







I didn't really want to drop another $300 on a 1200W psu, my whole build is already in the +$5000 range.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The EK block I have for mine doesn't break 40'C ever.
> 
> Some people are in love with this fine looking block:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366202/tpu-aqua-computer-intros-kryographics-full-coverage-water-block-for-geforce-gtx-titan/30#post_19754915


Like I said, mine got up close to 50C the other day playing Crysis 3. I think I've simply got too much stuff crammed on the back side of my 560 rad in the basement.


----------



## wholeeo

Wonder if I'd benefit any from adding 3 fans to my top rad for push pull,


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The EK block I have for mine doesn't break 40'C ever.
> 
> Some people are in love with this fine looking block:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366202/tpu-aqua-computer-intros-kryographics-full-coverage-water-block-for-geforce-gtx-titan/30#post_19754915


I've had the XSPC block and now the Aquacomputer one and i've found that they both perform pretty much exactly the same.

I like to keep my fans low and temps hit about 43 at 1.2v max oc.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Tech Inferno seems to force people to subscribe to their $5/month (minimum) plan for downloading the modified Titan BIOS. Did you guys all have to pay to get this modified BIOS ??


... paying for that bios?!

well that thread has enough good working bios attached to it


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I've had the XSPC block and now the Aquacomputer one and i've found that they both perform pretty much exactly the same.
> 
> I like to keep my fans low and temps hit about 43 at 1.2v max oc.


Koolance VID TITAN here

water idle 22° gpu idle 22°
water max temp 30° gpu max 39° <--9 k delta!!!

all celcius


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ... paying for that bios?!
> 
> well that thread has enough good working bios attached to it


Not the case you just have to make an account and get 5 posts approved.
But well you have to go trough something to get the best right


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Koolance VID TITAN here
> 
> water idle 22° gpu idle 22°
> water max temp 30° gpu max 39° <--9 k delta!!!
> 
> all celcius


I'm Jelly with these low temps, tempted to go water cooling.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Koolance VID TITAN here
> 
> water idle 22° gpu idle 22°
> water max temp 30° gpu max 39° <--9 k delta!!!
> 
> all celcius


Naennon,
Thanks for the original bios you shared with so many people, have you taken an in depth look at the other bios, compared it to yours? it does have a very good feature to it. would like to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Edit: Question for you guys, Am I right to assume that games with 32-bit executables(pretty much all of them) can only access 4 GB of the Titans memory?


The driver is 64-bit ... the 32-bit apps probably just hold handles to resources.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> RR09SS's nominal boost limit is 1202. (It's maximum boost clock according to the clock rate table is 1306.5, however.)
> 
> Can someone who understands NVidia's boost bios structure and the Kepler BIOS Tweaker clarify which value takes precedence? I had thought _the lower_ of the two values (max boost clock from the clock rate table vs nominal boost limit which is set on the "Common" tab of the Kepler BIOS Tweaker) took precedence. But if MCG75's RR09SS is shooting up to 1254, that suggests the clock rate table's max boost clock takes precedence.


Bumping this last question.

Which is the real limiting value -- is it the maximum boost clock set in the clock rate table or is it the boost limit set on the Common tab?

Naennon? Maarten? Anybody?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Bumping this last question.
> 
> Which is the real limiting value -- is it the maximum boost clock set in the clock rate table or is it the boost limit set on the Common tab?
> 
> Naennon? Maarten? Anybody?


The boost limit is the maximum boost the clock rate in the table can't go above it.
But really you should get the TI bios and get rid of all this Boost 2.0 nonsense


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Tech Inferno seems to force people to subscribe to their $5/month (minimum) plan for downloading the modified Titan BIOS. Did you guys all have to pay to get this modified BIOS ??


I have it. PM me and I will send it to you. Why these people want you to pay for it and dont just send it to you I don't know.


----------



## wholeeo

Still trying to figure out where this misinformation is coming from and why people choose to regurgitate it over and over.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just got a new Titan. ASIC quality 85.2%.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just got a new Titan. ASIC quality 85.2%.


Highest I've seen,









Is it Far Cry 3 1200 core stable?


----------



## booya

What is safe Power Target (or total limit) for Titan under full cover waterblock? If it will eat 350W from PSU (not under Furmark!) - is it safe? I'm not sure and worried about VRM.

Even at 1150 MHz @ 1,175V and under 3DMark 11 (first test, Performance level) was 98%. In BIOS I have 100% = 330W.

What will be at 1202 MHz @ 1,212V and +% in BIOS I can only guess.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just got a new Titan. ASIC quality 85.2%.


Nice, have to see how it does, if asic does have relevance to air & water cooling clocks, that should do well!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> What is safe Power Target (or total limit) for Titan under full cover waterblock? If it will eat 350W from PSU (not under Furmark!) - is it safe? I'm not sure and worried about VRM.
> 
> Even at 1150 MHz @ 1,175V and under 3DMark 11 (first test, Performance level) was 98%. In BIOS I have 100% = 330W.
> 
> What will be at 1202 MHz @ 1,212V and +% in BIOS I can only guess.


Unless hardmodding for more voltage, the VRMs should be in no danger unless the heat inside the case goes way out of control, which isn't likely.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Highest I've seen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Far Cry 3 1200 core stable?


Got it running @ 1202/7Ghz so far on stock BIOS. Played Black Ops 2 and now some Crysis 3.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got it running @ 1202/7Ghz so far on stock BIOS. Played Black Ops 2 and now some Crysis 3.


Far Cry 3 is the ultimate Titan test


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Heres a good TITAN test








http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/lifelike-human-face-rendering


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Heres a good TITAN test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/lifelike-human-face-rendering


Ooooh! Will try!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Heres a good TITAN test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/lifelike-human-face-rendering


Page Not Found
The page you tried was not found. You may have used an outdated link or may have typed the address (URL) incorrectly. You might find what you're looking for in one of these areas:
Weird, the URL is right, but won't get u there. Start with http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/ and you can navigate from there...

http://us.download.nvidia.com/downloads/cool_stuff/demos/SetupFaceWorks.exe


----------



## DADDYDC650

I've installed the latest version of MSI Afterburner and although I can unlock the voltage just fine, there's no option to enable on screen display. It's blank where the option usually can be found...


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Weird, well you can find it here http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Weird, well you can find it here http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/


Not found....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Page Not Found
> The page you tried was not found. You may have used an outdated link or may have typed the address (URL) incorrectly. You might find what you're looking for in one of these areas:
> Weird, the URL is right, but won't get u there. Start with http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/ and you can navigate from there...
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/downloads/cool_stuff/demos/SetupFaceWorks.exe


Ty!


----------



## DADDYDC650

***? No on screen display option in MSI AB or precision after fresh Windows 8 install.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Heres a good TITAN test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/lifelike-human-face-rendering


Thank you Jacob, I've been wanting to see that demo in my own eyes.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Thank you Jacob, I've been wanting to see that demo in my own eyes.


That demo looks amazing! Kinda creepy though.... Anyway, I've been running the demo @ 1202/7Ghz for the last 10 minutes or so. No throttling with stock BIOS. Looks like I got a golden stock EVGA Titan!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Video of some of the tech


----------



## booya

I want to install EK backplates also for PCB cooling (over VRM zone). Did it for GTX 580 and that was 2 mm pads. What pads should I use in this case?

*FtW 420*
>_Unless hardmodding for more voltage, the VRMs should be in no danger unless the heat inside the case goes way out of control, which isn't likely._
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Heres a good TITAN test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/lifelike-human-face-rendering
> 
> 
> 
> Page Not Found
> The page you tried was not found. You may have used an outdated link or may have typed the address (URL) incorrectly. You might find what you're looking for in one of these areas:
> Weird, the URL is right, but won't get u there. Start with http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/ and you can navigate from there...
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/downloads/cool_stuff/demos/SetupFaceWorks.exe
Click to expand...

LOL still not found


----------



## Fieldsweeper

how can you tell if your card is throlting during the face render??

also what exactly is throttling, I am using stock clocks.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

similar:

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/03/28/gdc-2013-activision-demo-their-next-gen-face-tech/


----------



## marc0053

So i just went ahead and ordered a 2nd EVGA SC model titan. My current mobo, asus deluxe z68 gen3, has pci-e in 8x dual mode but 16x in single mode. Should i upgrade the mobo that has 16x in dual mode to get the max performance? I also run an asus xonar essence ST sound card in the pci slot between the top two pci -e slots (soon to be sandwiched between 2titans). I recently upgraded to a i7 3770k to take advantage of pci-e 3.0


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> I want to install EK backplates also for PCB cooling (over VRM zone). Did it for GTX 580 and that was 2 mm pads. What pads should I use in this case?
> 
> *FtW 420*
> >_Unless hardmodding for more voltage, the VRMs should be in no danger unless the heat inside the case goes way out of control, which isn't likely._
> Thanks for your reply.


Just picked three of them for mine.... they come with .5mm pads already







You just have to cut them for each VRAM chip


----------



## booya

*kpforce1*
It's about an opposite side (VRM's zone) of PCB. Here how it was on GTX 580:



Many will say that it's unnecessary (EK's tech. support did), but I want


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> I want to install EK backplates also for PCB cooling (over VRM zone). Did it for GTX 580 and that was 2 mm pads. What pads should I use in this case?
> 
> *FtW 420*
> >_Unless hardmodding for more voltage, the VRMs should be in no danger unless the heat inside the case goes way out of control, which isn't likely._
> Thanks for your reply.


I really don't know, I don't use full cover blocks or have a backplate for the titan.


----------



## uaedroid

Guys, please comment if this is normal. *Stock BIOS, all stock settings.*




*Thanks.*


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> *kpforce1*
> It's about an opposite side (VRM's zone) of PCB. Here how it was on GTX 580:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many will say that it's unnecessary (EK's tech. support did), but I want


Oops.... i'm a little intoxicated and misread lol. I just measured the distance between the PCB and the backplate. ~1.8mm so I think 2mm pads would suffice depending on how much compression you are looking for


----------



## booya

*FtW 420*
I remember that on reference GTX 580 (950 MHz @ 1,188 - modded BIOS) under 3DMark 11, back side of PCB (over VRMs) was up to 68 C (IR-gun) with water temp ~34 C. After backplates installation that plate get very warm.

For GTX 680's plate EK gave us thermopads for VRM-zone. But here no. So If I will install that plate without VRM-pads, it will be good for memory (cause it got pads), but bad for VRM - because that part of PCB will be blocked by that plate. So there will be no air circulation.

*kpforce1*
>_I just measured the distance between the PCB and the backplate. ~1.8mm so I think 2mm pads would suffice depending on how much compression you are looking for._
Stronger compression - better mood







But I don't think that my cards will love it...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> So i just went ahead and ordered a 2nd EVGA SC model titan. My current mobo, asus deluxe z68 gen3, has pci-e in 8x dual mode but 16x in single mode. Should i upgrade the mobo that has 16x in dual mode to get the max performance? I also run an asus xonar essence ST sound card in the pci slot between the top two pci -e slots (soon to be sandwiched between 2titans). I recently upgraded to a i7 3770k to take advantage of pci-e 3.0


You need a Z77 board to take advantage of PCIe 3.0. So I'd upgrade the motherboard to any appealing Z77 board. PCIe 3.0 x8/x8 is fast enough for GTX Titan SLI with a single or multi monitor setup. Your sound card won't run off of the CPUs PCIe slots but the motherboards so it won't take lanes and bandwidth away from your GPUs.

(Also no PLX chiped motherobard or motherboard that claims more than PCIe 3.0 x8/x8 with an Ivy actually physically increases your bandwidth. Just re-directs it as such and is bogus/pointless. If you actually need more bandwidth for 3-4 Way GPUs etc you upgrade to the 2011 socket with 40 PCIe 3.0 lanes. Just for future reference.)

Many good Z77 boards out at the moment and they are about to get a little cheaper with the release of haswell so maybe keep an eye out for deals over the next few weeks.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I've installed the latest version of MSI Afterburner and although I can unlock the voltage just fine, there's no option to enable on screen display. It's blank where the option usually can be found...


You need to instal Riva tuner statics file separately now.
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/rtss_rivatuner_statistics_server_download.html


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> You need to instal Riva tuner statics file separately now.
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/rtss_rivatuner_statistics_server_download.html


I figured that out last night. Took me 20 minutes though. .. Thanks for looking out. +rep


----------



## LuckyNumber13

to RMA or not to RMA.
So I have an asus sabertooth z77, 16 gig (1866) gskillz sniper,
core i7 3700k, 1200 watt power supply and a gtx titan.
everything runs good but when I try to play a game (any game really)
within 20 seconds the computer crashes (doesn't restart just crashes)
I try to run EVGA OC Scanner X and yet again within 20 seconds it crashes.
not really sure what is going on.
I've tested with another 1200watt power supply and it crashes all the same.
so I ruled that out.
has anyone else run into this issue or any suggestions.?
i'm so close to RMA 'ing this thing


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> to RMA or not to RMA.
> So I have an asus sabertooth z77, 16 gig (1866) gskillz sniper,
> core i7 3700k, 1200 watt power supply and a gtx titan.
> everything runs good but when I try to play a game (any game really)
> within 20 seconds the computer crashes (doesn't restart just crashes)
> I try to run EVGA OC Scanner X and yet again within 20 seconds it crashes.
> not really sure what is going on.
> I've tested with another 1200watt power supply and it crashes all the same.
> so I ruled that out.
> has anyone else run into this issue or any suggestions.?
> i'm so close to RMA 'ing this thing


Reseat the gpu and check the pci-E cables are secure. If using pci-E cable adapters, go native for the time being to rule out bad adpaters.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Can anyone PM me the "secret" BIOS that gets rid of Boost 2.0 and doesn't have that silly boot up screen? My new Titan has an ASIC quality of 85.2 percent. I need to find out what it can do!


----------



## wholeeo

In regards to PCIe extension cables I've been using NZXT 6 pin to 8 pin adapters though my PSU has native 8 pin connectors. It's to my understanding that the extra pins on the 8 pin connector are just grounds and don't provide any additional voltage. I'm just wondering if I'm losing out on anything by not using the native 8 pin connectors. I admit I've never had a problem as I've used these extensions with all my previous cards since 2011.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> In regards to PCIe extension cables I've been using NZXT 6 pin to 8 pin adapters though my PSU has native 8 pin connectors. It's to my understanding that the extra pins on the 8 pin connector are just grounds and don't provide any additional voltage. I'm just wondering if I'm losing out on anything by not using the native 8 pin connectors. I admit I've never had a problem as I've used these extensions with all my previous cards since 2011.


Judging by your GTX 690 scores in Valley, I think you've answered your own question!


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I have it. PM me and I will send it to you. Why these people want you to pay for it and dont just send it to you I don't know.


we seem to have the same viewpoint on most stuff... what do you think of that bios? worth checking out? splash screen and forum registration turned me off initially.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Judging by your GTX 690 scores in Valley, I think you've answered your own question!


Just wonderring if I could have squeezed a few more points using the extra ground cables,









Edit: Actually beat the 1st dual cards score but Vega had 140 with dual Titan's so I'm not going to bother.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just wonderring if I could have squeezed a few more points using the extra ground cables,


Your GTX 690 was the best I've seen for overclocking without hardmods. If you sold it, how could you?LoL


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Your GTX 690 was the best I've seen for overclocking without hardmods. If you sold it, how could you?LoL


The pursuit of performance









I was having so much buyers remorse when I did it. Going from that monstrous card to a single Titan had me upset for about 72 hours. Then my second Titan arrived and it was game over.







If my HTPC wasn't in an ISK-110 I'd have kept that baby in there.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> The pursuit of performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having so much buyers remorse when I did it. Going from that monstrous card to a single Titan had me upset for about 72 hours. Then my second Titan arrived and it was game over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my HTPC wasn't in an ISK-110 I'd have kept that baby in there.


I was considering pm'ing you about buying that beast. I would have loved to own it.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Your GTX 690 was the best I've seen for overclocking without hardmods. If you sold it, how could you?LoL
> 
> 
> 
> The pursuit of performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having so much buyers remorse when I did it. Going from that monstrous card to a single Titan had me upset for about 72 hours. Then my second Titan arrived and it was game over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my HTPC wasn't in an ISK-110 I'd have kept that baby in there.
Click to expand...

Making a similar move (titan or 780). Aquacomputer blocks that I never even got to use already up on eBay. Cards going up next. Having buyers remorse and they're not even gone yet.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Well, my 85.2 percent ASIC quality Titan doesn't seem to be fully stable at 1200Mhz+. I doubt anyone's Titan is truly FULLY stable at 1200Mhz. Kind of depressing. Makes me kind of want to wait it out for a 780 Lightning to get my OC on. hmmm....


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> we seem to have the same viewpoint on most stuff... what do you think of that bios? worth checking out? splash screen and forum registration turned me off initially.


Still haven't tried it but I reckon it'd be worth your time. No GPU boost sounds good to me.

Beware there is a signature embedded in the BIOS that shows when you boot your computer. Something I've been hoping someone could edit out but no on seems to have tried so far. I looked into doing it but couldn't find a way.

All my components are fitted with their waterblocks and sitting around ready to be assembled when my new case arrives from dimastech. I got new watercooling and am changing cases so was going to wait for the new watercooling to be up and running before trying it.


----------



## booya

So, ASIC quality is a real thing?

Three cards: 62.6%, 74.1%, 68.3%

Got modded BIOS (1150 without boost, 1,175V, Power Limit 100% = 350W, Mem - 3200 MHz) and flashed it into all three cards.
74.1% - 1150 MHz @ 1,175 V under Valley (3 hrs.) and 3DMark 11 (3,5 hrs.).
68.3% - 30 mins and Valley crash (but at 1,187V maybe will be good).
62.6% -







Got only 1137 MHz. How? BIOS is the same. So I need to flash a little higher clocks or get money back?
I remember that even at 1,212V this card was unable to get 1150 MHz (after 2,5 hrs of Valley was a crash). But decided to give it a second chance.

All cards will be under water, but now they just got fan's RPM 5000+ and cooled by two 120 fans (1600 and 1900 RPM). All cards are tested by one.

May cards are like from Gigabyte.

*DADDYDC650*
>_I doubt anyone's Titan is truly FULLY stable at 1200Mhz._
It's like folding/gaming/etc. 24/7 without any crash? I think such cases are very rare.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well, my 85.2 percent ASIC quality Titan doesn't seem to be fully stable at 1200Mhz+. I doubt anyone's Titan is truly FULLY stable at 1200Mhz. Kind of depressing. Makes me kind of want to wait it out for a 780 Lightning to get my OC on. hmmm....


Dam that sucks.

Must need more voltage then. Mine will run at 1200-1234mhz for an hour or two in a lot of games but then it'll crash. Even runs for around an hour in FC3 but thats far from stable. AISC 72%.

Had high hopes for that card.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Dam that sucks.
> 
> Must need more voltage then. Mine will run at 1200-1234mhz for an hour or two in a lot of games but then it'll crash. Even runs for around an hour in FC3 but thats far from stable. AISC 72%.
> 
> Had high hopes for that card.


NM, I just ran Valley a couple of times at 1254/7Ghz without issue. I uninstalled and reinstalled the driver since I forgot to do so after flashing. This is getting interesting...


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well, my 85.2 percent ASIC quality Titan doesn't seem to be fully stable at 1200Mhz+. I doubt anyone's Titan is truly FULLY stable at 1200Mhz. Kind of depressing. Makes me kind of want to wait it out for a 780 Lightning to get my OC on. hmmm....


What does fully stable mean to you? What were you able to do successfully at 1200MHz? and what crashed it?


----------



## ebidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> NM, I just ran Valley a couple of times at 1254/7Ghz without issue. I uninstalled and reinstalled the driver since I forgot to do so after flashing. This is getting interesting...


You should try to play Far Cry 3 to see if it is fully stable. Mine can only do 1189/6500 for Far Cry 3 whole day no issues.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=1635&gid2=1547&compare=geforce-gtx-titan-sli-vs-geforce-gtx-690-sli


----------



## dboythagr8

I've got a weird "problem" with BF3 @ 1080p. Normally I play at 2560x1600 but from time to time I like to go to the 1080p monitor and enjoy the 120hz refresh rate. Whenever I play at 1080p though the Titans rarely stay at 90%+ usage. Most of the time it's in the 60%-70% range. At 2560x1600 though I don't have this problem. It's really strange. Any idea what could be going on? I also tried some other games at 1080p, and they performed as you'd expect.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Well, even though my cards ASIC quality is 85.2 percent, seems like BF3 crashes instantly at 1202Mhz but can run Valley for who knows how long at 1254/7Ghz and could possibly go higher. So weird...


----------



## wholeeo

So I received my new SLI bridges this morning for my blocks. Thought I'd share my updated pic as well as my before OCN system pic. You guys may find it funny.

*Before*



*After*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, awsome bridge and blocks. Do you have a full pic of your rig, seems pretty nice and nice color combo.










Old rig is very dusty.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I've got a weird "problem" with BF3 @ 1080p. Normally I play at 2560x1600 but from time to time I like to go to the 1080p monitor and enjoy the 120hz refresh rate. Whenever I play at 1080p though the Titans rarely stay at 90%+ usage. Most of the time it's in the 60%-70% range. At 2560x1600 though I don't have this problem. It's really strange. Any idea what could be going on? I also tried some other games at 1080p, and they performed as you'd expect.


If your regarding multiplayer its a CPU bottleneck. OC your CPU as much as possible and turn off HT. Also turn down mesh settings as much as possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I received my new SLI bridges this morning for my blocks. Thought I'd share my updated pic as well as my before OCN system pic. You guys may find it funny.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> *After*


I can now breath after the completed wire management, lol. Looks awesome bro.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Well, even though my cards ASIC quality is 85.2 percent, seems like BF3 crashes instantly at 1202Mhz but can run Valley for who knows how long at 1254/7Ghz and could possibly go higher. So weird...


That has been the case for most of us. Higher stable clocks in synthetic benchmarks vs games. Far Cry 3 being the least stable, some having to decrease OC by 100mhz or more.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I received my new SLI bridges this morning for my blocks. Thought I'd share my updated pic as well as my before OCN system pic. You guys may find it funny.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> *After*


This is like looking at a 1980 honda to a lamborghini.


----------



## flexus

When going for water cooling on the Titan, does anyone know how much power is "saved" when the fan is disabled?
And is this amount even enought to be consider as a "gain" in power to be used for GPU and memory?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> First I had to call you a fool when you claimed that you had to pay for that bios and the credits can actually be removed with ease.
> It is not the point here.


Running without the signature here








I think the person that removed it is really smart and removed it in a couple of minuttes, hehe.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Running without the signature here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person that removed it is really smart and removed it in a couple of minuttes, hehe.


Well I can asure you that that person is indeed very smart and removed it in a couple of minutes.
As a matter he or *me* must be a genius








So bad but I feel like braging over something that is in no way an achievement








It was simple ASCI code you could even get rid of it with a non hex editor!

All credits for the bios go to svl7


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> You need a Z77 board to take advantage of PCIe 3.0. So I'd upgrade the motherboard to any appealing Z77 board. PCIe 3.0 x8/x8 is fast enough for GTX Titan SLI with a single or multi monitor setup. Your sound card won't run off of the CPUs PCIe slots but the motherboards so it won't take lanes and bandwidth away from your GPUs.
> 
> (Also no PLX chiped motherobard or motherboard that claims more than PCIe 3.0 x8/x8 with an Ivy actually physically increases your bandwidth. Just re-directs it as such and is bogus/pointless. If you actually need more bandwidth for 3-4 Way GPUs etc you upgrade to the 2011 socket with 40 PCIe 3.0 lanes. Just for future reference.)
> 
> Many good Z77 boards out at the moment and they are about to get a little cheaper with the release of haswell so maybe keep an eye out for deals over the next few weeks.


Maybe I`m wrong but isn`t 8x PCI-E 3.0 like 16x PCI-E 2.0? And yes a Z68 gen3 is using PCI-E 3.0 or is bandwidth test false then?


----------



## Swolern

If anyone has any extra Metro: Last Night codes PM me and I will buy.


----------



## Devnant

My second EVGA GTX TITAN just arrived today and I'm getting hair flickering with TRESSFX on Tomb Raider *sigh*. Anyone knows any fix for this?

Or here we go again disabling a GPU to get an optimal experience.

PS: Never, EVER, trust anyone saying they never had any problems with multi-GPU solutions. EVER!


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> My second EVGA GTX TITAN just arrived today and I'm getting hair flickering with TRESSFX on Tomb Raider *sigh*. Anyone knows any fix for this?
> 
> Or here we go again disabling a GPU to get an optimal experience.
> 
> PS: Never, EVER, trust anyone saying they never had any problems with multi-GPU solutions. EVER!


What drivers are you running, bro?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> My second EVGA GTX TITAN just arrived today and I'm getting hair flickering with TRESSFX on Tomb Raider *sigh*. Anyone knows any fix for this?
> 
> Or here we go again disabling a GPU to get an optimal experience.
> 
> PS: *Never, EVER, trust anyone saying they never had any problems with multi-GPU solutions. EVER!*


I agree.

I am sure Multi GPU problems are getting smaller each day. And maybe one day they will dissapear, but for the time being no matter what, there is nothing great like single GPU gaming.

I am so Glad I opted for a Titan instead of SLIing my 670.

OCed Titan performs almost like a 670 sli stock.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> What drivers are you running, bro?


First 314.22.

Then tried 320.20 beta.

Same issues.

I'm playing ultra settings, with ultra shadows, and 2xSSAA. But tried with FXAA and 4xSSAA and the hair still flickers with TRESSFX.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Hello I had a couple of questions about the Titan if that's okay:

1: What is the power consumption for a single titan, along with sli and tri-sli
2: When plugging in a 6/8pin to the card, do I need to plug power into all available ports or I can only use one 8-pin or 1 6-pin?
3: would an sli/tri-sli titan be a lot better than a 4gb 680 sli/tri-sli?

Thanks


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> Hello I had a couple of questions about the Titan if that's okay:
> 
> 1: What is the power consumption for a single titan, along with sli and tri-sli
> 2: When plugging in a 6/8pin to the card, do I need to plug power into all available ports or I can only use one 8-pin or 1 6-pin?
> 3: would an sli/tri-sli titan be a lot better than a 4gb 680 sli/tri-sli?
> 
> Thanks


1. 300W per Titan is a good rule of thumb as it is the max it can pull within the ATX specification.
2. you need both pci-e 75 6pin 75 8pin 150 total 300 within ATX specs
3. Yes Titan has a bigger memory bus whereas gtx680 is very limited on that front.
You might however wanna wait for GTX780 and go sli with that it will cost you way less I bring this up because you state that you consider gtx680 instead of Titan to do the trick better have faster/core performance.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 1. 300W per Titan is a good rule of thumb as it is the max it can pull within the ATX specification.
> 2. you need both pci-e 75 6pin 75 8pin 150 total 300 within ATX specs
> 3. Yes Titan has a bigger memory bus whereas gtx680 is very limited on that front.
> You might however wanna wait for GTX780 and go sli with that it will cost you way less I bring this up because you state that you consider gtx680 instead of Titan to do the trick better have faster/core performance.


so about 600w for sli and 900w for tri-sli? Thanks for the info








Yeah i expected that you'd have to plug in both thanks though lol
well i definitely don't consider the 680 better than a titan, but i mean like is the titan better by a very large margin? and I hear the 780 will have 3gb and I find that kind of small compared to a 4gb 680 or 6gb titan you know? thanks though


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> so about 600w for sli and 900w for tri-sli? Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i expected that you'd have to plug in both thanks though lol
> well i definitely don't consider the 680 better than a titan, but i mean like is the titan better by a very large margin? and I hear the 780 will have 3gb and I find that kind of small compared to a 4gb 680 or 6gb titan you know? thanks though


300W per Titan + what the rest of your system can draw

That is a rumor I myself think the GTX780 will actually have 5GB as a matter of fact since I've seen it having the Titan's cooler design I'm 98% sure it will have 5 due to earlier leaks of a card with Titan's pcb rumored as Titan LE having 2 missing chips.
If you have the ability to wait for another 11 days you should to see what the gtx780 really is (probably we know the final specs by 18th just like we did with the Titan. (leak em baby!)


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That is a rumor I myself think the GTX780 will actually have 5GB as a matter of fact since I've seen it having the Titan's cooler design I'm 98% sure it will have 5 due to earlier leaks of a card with Titan's pcb rumored as Titan LE having 2 missing chips.
> If you have the ability to wait for another 11 days you should to see what the gtx780 really is (probably we know the final specs by 18th just like we did with the Titan. (leak em baby!)


You actually have a great point








If it is in fact 5GB and waterblocks will be coming for it, i'll definitely pick that over the 680 and titan. And I can definitely wait, I don't plan to do this build any time soon. I am waiting for the red harbinger's "cross" desk anyways so I don't mind at all. Thanks


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> You actually have a great point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is in fact 5GB and waterblocks will be coming for it, i'll definitely pick that over the 680 and titan. And I can definitely wait, I don't plan to do this build any time soon. I am waiting for the red harbinger's "cross" desk anyways so I don't mind at all. Thanks


Apparently the Nvidia roadmap for the GTX 700 Series of graphics card has been leaked.
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-700-series-enthusiast-roadmap-leaked-gtx-780-feature-gk110300-gpu-3-gb-memory/
With the 780 only having 3GB of memory. This may be fake however.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Apparently the Nvidia roadmap for the GTX 700 Series of graphics card has been leaked.
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-700-series-enthusiast-roadmap-leaked-gtx-780-feature-gk110300-gpu-3-gb-memory/
> With the 780 only having 3GB of memory. This may be fake however.


Guess we won't know until the day comes :T


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DawnBladeDN*
> 
> Hello I had a couple of questions about the Titan if that's okay:
> 
> 1: What is the power consumption for a single titan, along with sli and tri-sli
> 2: When plugging in a 6/8pin to the card, do I need to plug power into all available ports or I can only use one 8-pin or 1 6-pin?
> 3: would an sli/tri-sli titan be a lot better than a 4gb 680 sli/tri-sli?
> 
> Thanks


FYI, don't for get the rest of your rig when looking at the PSU. A Z77 system draws ~250w where an X79 can draw twice that if it has a high overclock. Add in your fans etc. (Water cooling adds a bunch if you go that way).

Just thought I would throw that in since you were asking about power consumption.


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> FYI, don't for get the rest of your rig when looking at the PSU. A Z77 system draws ~250w where an X79 can draw twice that if it has a high overclock. Add in your fans etc. (Water cooling adds a bunch if you go that way).
> 
> Just thought I would throw that in since you were asking about power consumption.


I probably will end up with an ax1200i







thanks though ^_^


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If your regarding multiplayer its a CPU bottleneck. OC your CPU as much as possible and turn off HT. Also turn down mesh settings as much as possible.
> I can now breath after the completed wire management, lol. Looks awesome bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has been the case for most of us. Higher stable clocks in synthetic benchmarks vs games. Far Cry 3 being the least stable, some having to decrease OC by 100mhz or more.


Yes MP. Then wouldn't it be a CPU bottleneck at 2560x1600? I mentioned in my post that it doesn't happen at that resolution, but it does at 1080p. I'm also running the 2600k @ 4.7ghz which should be more than enough..


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> First 314.22.
> 
> Then tried 320.20 beta.
> 
> Same issues.
> 
> I'm playing ultra settings, with ultra shadows, and 2xSSAA. But tried with FXAA and 4xSSAA and the hair still flickers with TRESSFX.


Fix found!

Disabled adaptive VSYNC. Enabled in-game VSYNC with triple buffer. Everything awesome @1440p 2xSSAA now! Butter smooth!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well my Titan has been giving me problems with it's memory. Even on stock I'd see artifacts in 3dmark11. Probably one vram chip is bad on it.

It'll be a couple days before the store tests it out and give the ok for a new one. I hope I get a good one.

Meanwhile I'll have to do with my old trusty GTX 480!


----------



## batman900

Good lord there is no way Amazon can keep up with this level of customer service amazing-ness.....

I emailed them about a Metro last light copy as a long shot for the warehouse deals Titan SC I purchased. It was basically new with the pastic still on it, just missing the box.

They replied that they were sorry and couldn't get it for me "as expected" but would gladly refund 30% of my purchase price









So in the end I'm getting my second Titan for about $650!! That certainly balances out the one I bought from Micro-Center paying $1134 after tax.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Good lord there is no way Amazon can keep up with this level of customer service amazing-ness.....
> 
> I emailed them about a Metro last light copy as a long shot for the warehouse deals Titan SC I purchased. It was basically new with the pastic still on it, just missing the box.
> 
> They replied that they were sorry and couldn't get it for me "as expected" but would gladly refund 30% of my purchase price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in the end I'm getting my second Titan for about $650!! That certainly balances out the one I bought from Micro-Center paying $1134 after tax.


Holy s***! Wish I got the same rep as you when I complained to them I didn't get the $150 F2P bundle. They only gave me a $75 credit.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Just wondering how many Tech Infernos bioses are out there and what the differences are?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Good lord there is no way Amazon can keep up with this level of customer service amazing-ness.....
> 
> I emailed them about a Metro last light copy as a long shot for the warehouse deals Titan SC I purchased. It was basically new with the pastic still on it, just missing the box.
> 
> They replied that they were sorry and couldn't get it for me "as expected" but would gladly refund 30% of my purchase price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in the end I'm getting my second Titan for about $650!! That certainly balances out the one I bought from Micro-Center paying $1134 after tax.










that is absolutely insane!!! Lucky dog you


----------



## batman900

Ty Ty haha. In my head I was thinking woa does this guy really know what he's doing? phew good day.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Maybe I`m wrong but isn`t 8x PCI-E 3.0 like 16x PCI-E 2.0? And yes a Z68 gen3 is using PCI-E 3.0 or is bandwidth test false then?


Yes you are correct. PCIe 3.0 x8 is the same as PCIe 2.0 x16 which is why it's more than fast enough.

Z68 isn't supposed to be but I think it depends on the Gen version of the board. I remember my P8P67 WS board showed up as PCIe 3.0 x16 for my GTX 690 SLI when it released also and was most definiatly not running at that speed.

Maybe this will clear things up and help you determine if it's actually working at those speeds. Either way I would still switch to a Z77 board for native PCIe 3.0 if PCIe 3.0 is what you're after.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1242211/faq-does-my-p67-z68-motherboard-s-support-pci-express-3-0


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> All I'm trying to do is help people.
> 
> What are you doing?
> 
> Bragging about everything you can. Plugging that BIOS and trying to get people to buy it every opportunity you get which is against the forums rules, lecturing people and trying to make them agree with you on things that you are wrong about (4K needs as much AA as 1080P does at 55inches, Lol), and generally trying to be a big shot within the community.
> 
> Could care less about your egos pursuit to gain recognition. So restrain yourself from butting into my conversations with random comments calling me a fool for no reason because you have nothing to offer me.
> 
> And I've PMed that BIOS to over 20 people so far instead of sitting around spamming the board with attempts to gain TI sales. Serves them right for trying to milk money off of us.


In regards to the selling of the bios how could he be trying to get people to purchase what is freely available? No where on TI forums does it state you have to pay for it. Only requirements are that you register and have five posts before you can download attachments.


----------



## Jpmboy

Guys - what's the best bios for a reference (watercooled) EVGA titan... driving a 4K monitor? Will be SLI'ed in a week or so.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> In regards to the selling of the bios how could he be trying to get people to purchase what is freely available? No where on TI forums does it state you have to pay for it. Only requirements are that you register and have five posts before you can download attachments.


No offense intended here at all, but that is still making someone pay for it. Someone's time is worth something.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> No offense intended here at all, but that is still making someone pay for it. Someone's time is worth something.


You're right. As is the time svl7 put into creating the bios for all of us to benefit from. What he is asking for is nothing compared to what his bios does for us Titan owners.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> In regards to the selling of the bios how could he be trying to get people to purchase what is freely available? No where on TI forums does it state you have to pay for it. Only requirements are that you register and have five posts before you can download attachments.


Registering costs money. Forcing you to pay to be able to download it.

And he has several times. I can quote him saying things like the best things aren't free etc. most were deleted because I report them every time he does it. It started with the first post about the BIOS by the TI staff. You needed to be there I guess.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Registering costs money. Forcing you to pay to be able to download it.
> 
> And he has several times. I can quote him saying things like the best things aren't free etc. most were deleted because I report them every time he does it. It started with the first post about the BIOS by the TI staff. You needed to be there I guess.


I wasn't aware that you had to pay. I registered freely when it first had been released. I guess that may have since changed.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yes MP. Then wouldn't it be a CPU bottleneck at 2560x1600? I mentioned in my post that it doesn't happen at that resolution, but it does at 1080p. I'm also running the 2600k @ 4.7ghz which should be more than enough..


The higher the resolution the lower the risk of CPU bottlenecking due to the game becoming more GPU demanding. Try and play the same map at a lower res like 1280x720; you will see less GPU use as there is less GPU demand and more CPU limitations. BF3 mp maps differ in the level of CPU demand, but the higher 64 player large maps have the most CPU demand.


----------



## reetzy

Hi all, first time poster long time reader. Just wanting to see if i could get a quick answer in regard to the fix for titans and the throttling issue.
I have a pair of EVGA SC titans turning up this week and want to clarify that the fix is to re flash the bios to disable the Boost side of the current bios? If so any particular bios i should be looking into? Thanks for any responses in advance as i didn't read all 800+ pages but picked up bits and pieces from each post. Thanks again.

Edit: Going to run both cards on water so heat shouldn't be an issue with overclocks.


----------



## reetzy

Hi, thanks for the reply. What is different between the bios on here and the one at the TI forums?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reetzy*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the reply. What is different between the bios on here and the one at the TI forums?


Nanneon didn't charge money for his BIOS. He did it because he's a good bloke. Lol.

But seriously. Nanneon left GPU boost in, he just edited out the restraints that caused throttling and TI's BIOS completely took GPU boost out and edited the power limit to 150% or something.

Neither is better than the other I don't think. Comes down to personal preference. Try them both, decide which you like best and let us know how high you can get them.


----------



## reetzy

Thanks thestache, very helpful, will let you all know what they get to once i receive them.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reetzy*
> 
> Thanks thestache, very helpful, will let you all know what they get to once i receive them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thank you very much for this, thestache. Very very helpful indeed.


You are welcome. Good luck and let us know how you go with it all. Just remember to test for stability with FarCry 3!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Just wondering how many Tech Infernos bioses are out there and what the differences are?


It seems there are 3 so far.

2 are identical except from the starting 3d clocks, one is based on the SC so the 3d clock starts from 928Mhz, the other is based on the plain Titan bios,i guess starting 3d clock is 876Mhz.

I have only tried (and actually using at the time being) the SC version, starting voltage is 1.137V.

The 3rd is supposed to be the "plain" bios but with lower starting voltage, 1.05V according to svl7, havent't tried it myself.

That's the differences between these 3.

For the record, i have spent about 16 hours (2 long sessions) the last two days testing the SC version with my card, running stability tests and i have a ton of graphs that capture it's behavior, being an ex-Fermi user it's like OC my old GTX580 (skipped the 6xx series myself so i never got used to the GPU Boost bahavior/limitations).

No fixed voltage, which is something i need since i don't OC all the time or the same way each time, my OC depends on why i do it and what i want to achieve (for instance no, i don't need to OC at all when running F1 2012 at 1080p with everything maxed up so no need for me to run the card at anything above 1.137V. But Crysis 3, Farcry 3 etc maxed it's another story). I have made and use profiles with different freqs/voltages according to my needs.

Max TDP is 350W (=100%), my personal record while testing these two days was max 96% which translates to 336W (first time i saw readings on the kill-o-watt that reminded me my OCed GTX580), no throttling whatsoever in any case. I am on air and exceeded the infamous 80C threshold, but still, no throttling.

Max voltage is 1.212V, max fan setting 100%.

The only "issue" i see is that the auto-fan is not as agressive as in stock bios (the author knows about this and will take care of it). I guess most of the users don't care about auto-fan because they either make a custom fan curve or run the fan at a fixed speed or they water cool their babies...

Also AB beta 9 cannot set/change/adjust the voltage or so it seems (actually i hope someone else can confirm this), that's a bummer for me since it could store voltage in the profiles. So i use Precision (works fine) but the Precision itself doesn't store the voltage in the profiles (setting th voltage myself manually to the wanted value depending on the profile). Nvidia inspector works fine but the interface is a no-no to me so didn't bothered with it.

That's all i can think of for now...


----------



## fommof

@5150 Joker, unfortunately no matter how many times you write it there will still be people that won't get it, interesting phenomenon indeed...

Hey Maarten, how many times you have already written this? x10? lol, prepare to write it another 5000 times for some people to get it...lol


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Just wondering how many Tech Infernos bioses are out there and what the differences are?


3
One stock Asus with Boost 2.0 removed
One SC EVGA with Boost 2.0 removed
One undervolted Asus with Boost 2.0 removed


----------



## cowie

I 'd hate to get involed in a family fight but its been 4weeks and 15 posts still not allowed to dl stufff from there.
Its not that i need the bios but i wanted to try it,but i wont pay or bother with that bs anymore at all

some head action on air acXIII cooling runs easy like bf3


----------



## cowie

oh yeah maybe 3 and a half weeks

Yawn.... lets just move on can we

If you need a bios to,stop throttle,thats has stock clocks and volts + add some to the power limits its been out for weeks.
No voltage adjustment thuo

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71489

That bios is good for the 24/7 guys and sub zero guys

edit
PL is up to 300%

2d .887
lp 3d 1.018v
3d 1.238v
clocks
2d 875
3D 1032


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yes you are correct. PCIe 3.0 x8 is the same as PCIe 2.0 x16 which is why it's more than fast enough.
> 
> Z68 isn't supposed to be but I think it depends on the Gen version of the board. I remember my P8P67 WS board showed up as PCIe 3.0 x16 for my GTX 690 SLI when it released also and was most definiatly not running at that speed.
> 
> Maybe this will clear things up and help you determine if it's actually working at those speeds. Either way I would still switch to a Z77 board for native PCIe 3.0 if PCIe 3.0 is what you're after.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1242211/faq-does-my-p67-z68-motherboard-s-support-pci-express-3-0


Ah I see in terms of using SLI it could be the fact that the gen3 mobo don`t do PCI-E 3.0 because of the splitter and only do 3.0 on a single slot.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nanneon didn't charge money for his BIOS. He did it because he's a good bloke. Lol.
> 
> But seriously. Nanneon left GPU boost in, he just edited out the restraints that caused throttling and TI's BIOS completely took GPU boost out and edited the power limit to 150% or something.
> 
> Neither is better than the other I don't think. Comes down to personal preference. Try them both, decide which you like best and let us know how high you can get them.


What I don`t understand with the bios is that the clocks is reported different in different programs. As I can recall they stated that it is possible to increment by 1. And yes that is reported in GPU-Z but is not the same in Nvidia Inspector and precision. So the increment step of 13 still applies.

An example:

GPU-Z: 1177 mhz and respond to +1 increment the sensor sais 1175.8 mhz
Precision: 1175 mhz.

If I decrease by 1
GPU-Z: 1176 mhz , sensor 1162.7 mhz and Precision 1162 mhz.

Nvidia Inspector:
current clock 1163
GPU Clock 1176

which one reports correct settings?


----------



## xoleras

GPU-z is rarely correct at monitoring GPU clockspeed, I can state that as a fact. It basically tries to estimate what the clockspeed will be based on your offsets, but it doesn't do this properly since clockspeeds are always done in 13mhz increments on the kepler.

Long story short, GPU-z is not always accurate. MSI afterburner generally is accurate.


----------



## Creator

Do the new bios help with overclocking at all, compared to the 1.212v bios files we've already for a while? Even if it's still 1.212v max, if it's somehow making bench stable clocks also game stable, that'd be an improvement for me.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The higher the resolution the lower the risk of CPU bottlenecking due to the game becoming more GPU demanding. Try and play the same map at a lower res like 1280x720; you will see less GPU use as there is less GPU demand and more CPU limitations. BF3 mp maps differ in the level of CPU demand, but the higher 64 player large maps have the most CPU demand.


So in other words my 2600k @ 4.7ghz sucks lol

Appreciate the info


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> So in other words my 2600k @ 4.7ghz sucks lol
> 
> Appreciate the info


You could be actually getting bottlenecked by PCIe *2.0* running 8x. I'm remember some article from Anandtech some time ago that seemed to suggest that a GTX 680 and HD 7970 were pretty close to maxing that out.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> So in other words my 2600k @ 4.7ghz sucks lol
> 
> Appreciate the info


Glad I wasn't the only one shaking their head at the offered advise there.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> You could be actually getting bottlenecked by PCIe *2.0* running 8x. I'm remember some article from Anandtech some time ago that seemed to suggest that a GTX 680 and HD 7970 were pretty close to maxing that out.


Unfortunately for me one of my 3 titans is going to be in an 8x PCI-e 2.0 slot on my SR-2







.... ahhhh well... small price to pay for having my cooling solution







Here is an update


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Sweet gear kpforce1!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> First 314.22.
> 
> Then tried 320.20 beta.
> 
> Same issues.
> 
> I'm playing ultra settings, with ultra shadows, and 2xSSAA. But tried with FXAA and 4xSSAA and the hair still flickers with TRESSFX.


Have you tried Vsync & Triple Buffering? Fixes the TressFX flickering for me.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> So in other words my 2600k @ 4.7ghz sucks lol
> 
> Appreciate the info


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Glad I wasn't the only one shaking their head at the offered advise there.


BF3 has been my main game since its release and I have had a lot of experience with it and 120hz monitors, along with my previous CPUs 2500k, & 3770k. Trying to get the minimum FPS rate up has been my primary concern, especially during 64p large maps where GPU utilization is more likely to drop. Some BF3 maps just have a lhigher likelyhood of CPU limitation. Dboythagr8 I'm guessing where your gpu use is low, look at the sky or ground and gpu use & fps skyrockets, look towards the main battlefield where you get most of the map & 64p in your vision and GPU use and fps will drop.

Bf3 is one of those games that like more cores shown by the min FPS being much higher with a 6-core vs 4-core. Here is the 64p map CPU cores review. http://chipreviews.com/cpu/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/ Also showing that large 64p likes HT disabled also. (Link credit goes to Supermi)

SPMOkc73 I would shake your head so much, it's hard to read that way.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> BF3 has been my main game since its release and I have had a lot of experience with it and 120hz monitors, along with my previous CPUs 2500k, & 3770k. Trying to get the minimum FPS rate up has been my primary concern, especially during 64p large maps where GPU utilization is more likely to drop. Some BF3 maps just have a lhigher likelyhood of CPU limitation. Dboythagr8 I'm guessing where your gpu use is low, look at the sky or ground and gpu use & fps skyrockets, look towards the main battlefield where you get most of the map & 64p in your vision and GPU use and fps will drop.
> 
> Bf3 is one of those games that like more cores shown by the min FPS being much higher with a 6-core vs 4-core. Here is the 64p map CPU cores review. http://chipreviews.com/cpu/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/ Also showing that large 64p likes HT disabled also. (Link credit goes to Supermi)
> 
> SPMOkc73 I would shake your head so much, it's hard to read that way.


There is no one making an argument that BF3 is not CPU intensive, head still shacking looking at irrelevant graphs proving something no one disagrees with.


----------



## Swolern

LOL. You lost me, but ok.


----------



## svl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nanneon didn't charge money for his BIOS. He did it because he's a good bloke. Lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Registering costs money. Forcing you to pay to be able to download it.


No one is charging anything for a vbios at T|I, you guys should stop complaining. It's really pathetic. There is a five post minimum post requirement to become a full user with all rights (including viewing attachments) that's all. Nobody is asking you to like it, but telling all the time I'm selling the vbios is really annoying me.
There is an option to skip the five post requirement by getting a subscription, but that's completely voluntary. I don't see anything from this money, it all gets used for paying the server costs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> No offense intended here at all, but that is still making someone pay for it. Someone's time is worth something.


Yeah, and someone put much more time into getting this stuff to work (namely me), and it's my decision where I host my mods. I think it's only fair to respect this and not start telling nonsense about selling vbios etc.

I decided to share my mod because I assumed that a lot of Titan owners were not fully satisfied with the performance and also with the built-in throttling called "Boost 2.0". A lot of people seem to like it, but it really astonishes me how many here are complaining just because I didn't upload it here.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svl7*
> 
> No one is charging anything for a vbios at T|I, you guys should stop complaining. It's really pathetic. There is a five post minimum post requirement to become a full user with all rights (including viewing attachments) that's all. Nobody is asking you to like it, but telling all the time I'm selling the vbios is really annoying me.
> There is an option to skip the five post requirement by getting a subscription, but that's completely voluntary. I don't see anything from this money, it all gets used for paying the server costs.
> Yeah, and someone put much more time into getting this stuff to work (namely me), and it's my decision where I host my mods. I think it's only fair to respect this and not start telling nonsense about selling vbios etc.
> 
> I decided to share my mod because I assumed that a lot of Titan owners were not fully satisfied with the performance and also with the built-in throttling called "Boost 2.0". A lot of people seem to like it, but it really astonishes me how many here are complaining just because I didn't upload it here.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> LOL. You lost me, but ok.


The information is correct about how BF3 works but it is not why his Titan is running 60%, when I drop down to 1920 x 1080 my GPU is not running 60% on any maps or player count.


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Two questions:

1) The current TITAN I own is the EVGA SC, but I have it flashed with a the 24/7 overclock bios: Will the standard GTX titan (NON SC) be okay to run in SLI with the one I have already?

2) To order another Titan from EVGA, I should really only need to make a new email, right? Has anyone had issues with shipping to the same house?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1) The current TITAN I own is the EVGA SC, but I have it flashed with a the 24/7 overclock bios: Will the standard GTX titan (NON SC) be okay to run in SLI with the one I have already?
> 
> 2) To order another Titan from EVGA, I should really only need to make a new email, right? Has anyone had issues with shipping to the same house?


As long as you OC it to the same stock it will.
If you have one OC'ed and one stock they will run like double stock as the stock one is holding the OC'ed on up.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> The information is correct about how BF3 works but it is not why his Titan is running 60%, when I drop down to 1920 x 1080 my GPU is not running 60% on any maps or player count.


*Sigh* Here is a tip. Instead of trying to critic other peoples help, why dont you offer advice on his problem???







Doesnt make you look good, *especially when you dont know what you are talking about* since you probably have never owned a 120hz monitor. Us guys with 120hz monitors try to keep FPS as close to 120hz as possible for the best motion quality and lowest motion blur.

Ok let me explain it to you so you might understand. Before you started criticizing my advice, Dboythagr8 never stated his GPU stayed at 60%. Here is his post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I've got a weird "problem" with BF3 @ 1080p. Normally I play at 2560x1600 but from time to time I like to go to the 1080p monitor and enjoy the 120hz refresh rate. Whenever I play at 1080p though the Titans rarely stay at 90%+ usage. Most of the time it's in the 60%-70% range. At 2560x1600 though I don't have this problem. It's really strange. Any idea what could be going on? I also tried some other games at 1080p, and they performed as you'd expect.


This is a textbook example of the CPU bottlenecking.

Ran a quick example for you. Changed my res to 1080p @120hz while running a single Titan. 64p Casparian Border.

This is running my 6-core 3930k @ 4.7ghz. And see the CPU bottleneck.

*ALL ULTRA PRESET SETTINGS* GPU use at 75%
http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/bf3_2013_05_12_17_18_37_337_zpsf4f5c9e8.png.html

*ULTRA SETTINGS WITH MESH SETTINGS DECREASED TO LOW* (as Mesh is CPU intensive) notice the increased GPU use up to 98% along with increased FPS
http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/bf3_2013_05_12_17_22_48_854_zpsa5a9eb1d.png.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys - what's the best bios for a reference (watercooled) EVGA titan... driving a 4K monitor? Will be SLI'ed in a week or so.


any one with a suggestion for a reasonable bios flash. nothing exotic, just want to up the volts a little and kill throttling.

a little help anyone?


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Sigh* Here is a tip. Instead of trying to critic other peoples help, why dont you offer advice on his problem???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt make you look good, *especially when you dont know what you are talking* about since you probably have never owned a 120hz monitor. Us guys with 120hz monitors try to keep FPS as close to 120hz as possible for the best motion quality and lowest motion blur.
> 
> Ok let me explain it to you so you might understand. Before you started criticizing my advice, Dboythagr8 never stated his GPU stayed at 60%. Here is his post:
> This is a textbook example of the CPU bottlenecking.
> 
> Ran a quick example for you. Changed my res to 1080p @120hz while running a single Titan. 64p Casparian Border.
> 
> This is running my 6-core 3930k @ 4.7ghz. And see the CPU bottleneck.
> 
> *ALL ULTRA PRESET SETTINGS* GPU use at 75%
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/bf3_2013_05_12_17_18_37_337_zpsf4f5c9e8.png.html
> 
> *ULTRA SETTINGS WITH MESH SETTINGS DECREASED TO LOW* (as Mesh is CPU intensive) notice the increased GPU use up to 98% along with increased FPS
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/bf3_2013_05_12_17_22_48_854_zpsa5a9eb1d.png.html


"Most of the time it's in the 60%-70% "...my 3570K pushes my Titan well above 70% *most of the time...*even not using 120Hz monitors and only at 1920x1080...go figure.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> This is a textbook example of the CPU bottlenecking.


This.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any one with a suggestion for a reasonable bios flash. nothing exotic, just want to up the volts a little and kill throttling.
> 
> a little help anyone?


Well if you want to kill throttling completely then get svl7/Ti bios as it gets rid of GPU boost.. I'm a fan of opt33's modded Naennon's bios, N1187 in particular which is what I'm using 24/7 at the moment. Reason I don't stick to svl7's bios is because for whatever reason Precision doesn't keep the voltages saved after reboots when using it and its actually recommended to use Nvidia Inspector with it..


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Sigh* Here is a tip. Instead of trying to critic other peoples help, why dont you offer advice on his problem???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt make you look good, *especially when you dont know what you are talking about* since you probably have never owned a 120hz monitor. Us guys with 120hz monitors try to keep FPS as close to 120hz as possible for the best motion quality and lowest motion blur.
> 
> Ok let me explain it to you so you might understand. Before you started criticizing my advice, Dboythagr8 never stated his GPU stayed at 60%. Here is his post:
> This is a textbook example of the CPU bottlenecking.
> 
> Ran a quick example for you. Changed my res to 1080p @120hz while running a single Titan. 64p Casparian Border.
> 
> This is running my 6-core 3930k @ 4.7ghz. And see the CPU bottleneck.
> 
> *ALL ULTRA PRESET SETTINGS* GPU use at 75%
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/bf3_2013_05_12_17_18_37_337_zpsf4f5c9e8.png.html
> 
> *ULTRA SETTINGS WITH MESH SETTINGS DECREASED TO LOW* (as Mesh is CPU intensive) notice the increased GPU use up to 98% along with increased FPS
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/bf3_2013_05_12_17_22_48_854_zpsa5a9eb1d.png.html


Even though this post wasn't directed at me, I was able to learn something! Thanks!


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Sigh* Here is a tip. Instead of trying to critic other peoples help, why dont you offer advice on his problem???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt make you look good, *especially when you dont know what you are talking about* since you probably have never owned a 120hz monitor. Us guys with 120hz monitors try to keep FPS as close to 120hz as possible for the best motion quality and lowest motion blur.
> 
> Ok let me explain it to you so you might understand. Before you started criticizing my advice, Dboythagr8 never stated his GPU stayed at 60%. Here is his post:
> This is a textbook example of the CPU bottlenecking.
> 
> Ran a quick example for you. Changed my res to 1080p @120hz while running a single Titan. 64p Casparian Border.
> 
> This is running my 6-core 3930k @ 4.7ghz. And see the CPU bottleneck.
> 
> *ALL ULTRA PRESET SETTINGS* GPU use at 75%
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/bf3_2013_05_12_17_18_37_337_zpsf4f5c9e8.png.html
> 
> *ULTRA SETTINGS WITH MESH SETTINGS DECREASED TO LOW* (as Mesh is CPU intensive) notice the increased GPU use up to 98% along with increased FPS
> http://s1161.photobucket.com/user/swolern/media/bf3_2013_05_12_17_22_48_854_zpsa5a9eb1d.png.html


Can the gpu usage also be driver related in this case if not i have learnt some thing today. I never did understand this game single player for me was always 99% usage on both cards but multi player was always lower on gpu usage.


----------



## carlhil2

Will a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 140mm cool a Titan as good as a 240 rad?


----------



## 3930sabertooth

What a good overclock for a 3930K for everyday use running two Titans? I'm at 4.3Ghz and ram at 2000Mhz and mainly play BF3 at 2560x1440. hyperthreading on or off what's best.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> What a good overclock for a 3930K for everyday use running two Titans? I'm at 4.3Ghz and ram at 2000Mhz and mainly play BF3 at 2560x1440. hyperthreading on or off what's best.


If you're stuck @4.3Ghz, then disable HT to get yourself higher. The more the merrier when it comes to pushing two Titans.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I 'd hate to get involed in a family fight but its been 4weeks and 15 posts still not allowed to dl stufff from there.
> Its not that i need the bios but i wanted to try it,but i wont pay or bother with that bs anymore at all
> 
> some head action on air acXIII cooling runs easy like bf3


I assume fan is on auto all the time ? What's your temps after benching for some time and keeping your gpu power closer to 106% ? Last question, do you use backplate with ax3 ? (arctic accelero xtreme III is massive and i expect your card will bend after some time - at least my gtx 580 with axp did it).


----------



## thestache

Got my GTX titan underwater and into my new build. Build log is here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390841/build-log-dimastech-easy-v3-bench-gtx-titan-watercooled-and-portrait-surround#post_19957622

Idles at 23deg with my EK block and under load hasn't gone over 33deg. Just with a RX360 for a CPU and GPU loop. So pretty impressed with that. About to start some gaming and testing to see if I can get my overclock any higher under water.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Unfortunately for me one of my 3 titans is going to be in an 8x PCI-e 2.0 slot on my SR-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... ahhhh well... small price to pay for having my cooling solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> What I don`t understand with the bios is that the clocks is reported different in different programs. As I can recall they stated that it is possible to increment by 1. And yes that is reported in GPU-Z but is not the same in Nvidia Inspector and precision. So the increment step of 13 still applies.
> 
> An example:
> 
> GPU-Z: 1177 mhz and respond to +1 increment the sensor sais 1175.8 mhz
> Precision: 1175 mhz.
> 
> If I decrease by 1
> GPU-Z: 1176 mhz , sensor 1162.7 mhz and Precision 1162 mhz.
> 
> Nvidia Inspector:
> current clock 1163
> GPU Clock 1176
> 
> which one reports correct settings?


Like xoleras mentioned EVGA precisionx or MSI afterburner is your best bet for accurate clocks.


----------



## booya

I needed a BIOS with a higher voltage and frequencies, but it gotta be without any MSI/EVGA utilities and like without any boost. So made it:



And it works good, but I'm not sure is that totally OK. I may be missed something? Cards will be under WC, but now tested each card on air (fan - 100%). Two cards (ASIC 74.1% and 77.0%) will be under 1,175V, another one with 68.3% - 1,187V.
About card with 62.6%... Hm... What about it?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> I assume fan is on auto all the time ? What's your temps after benching for some time and keeping your gpu power closer to 106% ? Last question, do you use backplate with ax3 ? (arctic accelero xtreme III is massive and i expect your card will bend after some time - at least my gtx 580 with axp did it).


I just pluged the fan into the cards 4pin so yes its auto all the time.
Have not seen temps over 58c i have it on a bench rig so it is open and may run cooler then most cases,i do use the back plate.
I have the card hard modded for its power limit so my readings are different of most peoples.(even with 1.30v it still under 100% or so)
I Was hard on the fan when i first got it since its not as good as a h70 that i also use on it but its not bad overall ...better then stock performance wise and its more silent too


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I just pluged the fan into the cards 4pin so yes its auto all the time.
> Have not seen temps over 58c i have it on a bench rig so it is open and may run cooler then most cases,i do use the back plate.
> I have the card hard modded for its power limit so my readings are different of most peoples.(even with 1.30v it still under 100% or so)
> I Was hard on the fan when i first got it since its not as good as a h70 that i also use on it but its not bad overall ...better then stock performance wise and its more silent too


Any problem with ax3 mount black plate (http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/spare-parts/536/eva-foam-und-gpu-back-plate.html) when using additional full backplate (EVGA backplate) ? I mean mount back plate from ax3 is under full backplate ? or you using only full backplate ? If you could make some picture it would be pretty nice


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Any problem with ax3 mount black plate (http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/spare-parts/536/eva-foam-und-gpu-back-plate.html) when using additional full backplate (EVGA backplate) ? I mean mount back plate from ax3 is under full backplate ? or you using only full backplate ? If you could make some picture it would be pretty nice


Well they give you alittle backplate and that works well enuogh but i dont know if it would work with a full bp like evga makes.
I really dont think it would fit under it...slim chances on it fitting over it unless you get longer screws
I would not be able to fit a full bp since i have a custom made heatsink for behind the vrm area it gets hot on the back on the board in that area when i hook up my hard mod and add some voltage.
Speaking of hardmod the ACXIII is not great for a volt modded card at all ,1.27v anything over that the wattage is too much for it under heavy load(any 3d load tbh)safely

Will try to get pictures up but i dont have any atm.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> There is no one making an argument that BF3 is not CPU intensive, head still shacking looking at irrelevant graphs proving something no one disagrees with.


Hm, interesting as I also posted before running 3770k at OC V stock gives alot better FPS. But what I`m wondering about is that the CPU load is not high in BF3 so you need a faster CPU to get more gains at the same usage because it does not tax the core so much?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I just pluged the fan into the cards 4pin so yes its auto all the time.
> Have not seen temps over 58c i have it on a bench rig so it is open and may run cooler then most cases,i do use the back plate.
> I have the card hard modded for its power limit so my readings are different of most peoples.(even with 1.30v it still under 100% or so)
> I Was hard on the fan when i first got it since its not as good as a h70 that i also use on it but its not bad overall ...better then stock performance wise and its more silent too


How did you get 1.30v ?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svl7*
> 
> No one is charging anything for a vbios at T|I, you guys should stop complaining. It's really pathetic. There is a five post minimum post requirement to become a full user with all rights (including viewing attachments) that's all. Nobody is asking you to like it, but telling all the time I'm selling the vbios is really annoying me.
> There is an option to skip the five post requirement by getting a subscription, but that's completely voluntary. I don't see anything from this money, it all gets used for paying the server costs.
> Yeah, and someone put much more time into getting this stuff to work (namely me), and it's my decision where I host my mods. I think it's only fair to respect this and not start telling nonsense about selling vbios etc.
> 
> I decided to share my mod because I assumed that a lot of Titan owners were not fully satisfied with the performance and also with the built-in throttling called "Boost 2.0". A lot of people seem to like it, but it really astonishes me how many here are complaining just because I didn't upload it here.


Just wonder, is it more things you will / can tweak in the bios that you didn`t do on this one?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> How did you get 1.30v ?


with a simple hard mod but if you dont it take it easy on voltage ...it may look all powerfull but underneth its weak and more then one guy has blowed it up with over 1.35v.

http://forum.lab501.ro/attachment.php?attachmentid=34561&d=1362406670

Power mods are shown also by shunting the two 5mo power sence resisters.

More info on that sorta thing can be found here in the link i posted yesterday.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=71489

Any thing really extreme needs this Zombie mod
help can be found here
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=72998


----------



## Evange

Just got my Titan.

















I feel that my Valley scores are a bit low though... could it be that my 4.2Ghz i5 3570K is bottlenecking my Titan???


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Just got my Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that my Valley scores are a bit low though... *could it be that my 4.2Ghz i5 3570K is bottlenecking my Titan??*?


nah.

did you OC?

it's probably the stock bios whats bottlenecking your titan.. hehe

2.6K valley score is fine for stock bios and no overclock

you should reach 3K after OC..


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> nah.
> 
> did you OC?
> 
> it's probably the stock bios whats bottlenecking your titan.. hehe
> 
> 2.6K valley score is fine for stock bios and no overclock
> 
> you should reach 3K after OC..


No my Titan is at stock settings. The stock bios can throttle?? I thought that it only happens if the Titan is OC'ed??


----------



## Mongol

I haven't installed them yet...(haven't started my new build really) Do you accept pics with handwritten screen name and date?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ***********
> 
> I haven't installed them yet...(haven't started my new build really) Do you accept pics with handwritten screen name and date?


You fill out the form yourself on the first post.

Failing that, a note from your Mum should get you into the club


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> nah.
> 
> did you OC?
> 
> it's probably the stock bios whats bottlenecking your titan.. hehe
> 
> 2.6K valley score is fine for stock bios and no overclock
> 
> you should reach 3K after OC..
> 
> 
> 
> No my Titan is at stock settings. *The stock bios can throttle?*? I thought that it only happens if the Titan is OC'ed??
Click to expand...

yep

run Valley again and look at the monitor graphs (using PrecisionX or Afterburner).. if the voltage or clock are stepping down under high load it's throttling. raising the power and temps limits might avoid some throttle, but the way to go is modded bios


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> yep
> 
> run Valley again and look at the monitor graphs (using PrecisionX or Afterburner).. if the voltage or clock are stepping down under high load it's throttling. raising the power and temps limits might avoid some throttle, but the way to go is modded bios


Valley is actually pretty CPU dependent, I gained almost 3fps going from 4.2ghz to 4.6ghz on my 3570k. When I had an FX 8350 I was maxed out no matter how far I pushed my cards because the chip would "only" do 5.1ghz.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Valley is actually pretty CPU dependent, I gained almost 3fps going from 4.2ghz to 4.6ghz on my 3570k. When I had an FX 8350 I was maxed out no matter how far I pushed my cards because the chip would "only" do 5.1ghz.


How about Heaven 4.0? Is it a better stress test for GPU?


----------



## Devnant

Need some help here on a SLI OC @ stock BIOS.

PSU is a Seasonic Platinum 1000w. CPU is a 3770K @ 4.5 GHz.
Stability was tested on a 15 loop run on Valley.

Individually, I was managing to push GPU1, with no overvolting, to a stable 1150 mhz boost clock. No throttling.
GPU2, same deal, but pushed to 1137.

Thing is, as soon as I SLIed them, they would crash on the first or second run running at those clocks. But I managed to run them stable at lower clocks (GPU1 @1127, and [email protected]). Is that normal?


----------



## Kane2207

SLI can sometimes result in less overclocking headroom. I'm not sure why that is, maybe someone can give a technical insight and enlighten me.


----------



## BoomerNT

320.14 just released. Go get it now!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Need some help here on a SLI OC @ stock BIOS.
> 
> PSU is a Seasonic Platinum 1000w. CPU is a 3770K @ 4.5 GHz.
> Stability was tested on a 15 loop run on Valley.
> 
> Individually, I was managing to push GPU1, with no overvolting, to a stable 1150 mhz boost clock. No throttling.
> GPU2, same deal, but pushed to 1137.
> 
> Thing is, as soon as I SLIed them, they would crash on the first or second run running at those clocks. But I managed to run them stable at lower clocks (GPU1 @1127, and [email protected]). Is that normal?


Normal. Stable clocks are always lower when in SLI compared to single.


----------



## Devnant

Thanks guys, I was wondering if I would have to change my PSU.


----------



## Kane2207

That Seasonic Platinum would be good for tri-SLI and an overclocked CPU


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Thanks guys, I was wondering if I would have to change my PSU.


Your system is drawing an estimated 700w full load. You shouldn't have to worry about a psu for a long while.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*
> 
> 320.14 just released. Go get it now!


Going to sit this one out.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*
> 
> 320.14 just released. Go get it now!
> 
> 
> 
> Going to sit this one out.
Click to expand...

but but Metro Last Light...


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> but but Metro Last Light...


Take a bullet for us this time, install it and report performance ;D


----------



## wholeeo

Seems like I'm Far Cry 3 stable at 1163/1750 in SLI. Anything over 1163 and its a wrap, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Valley is actually pretty CPU dependent, I gained almost 3fps going from 4.2ghz to 4.6ghz on my 3570k. When I had an FX 8350 I was maxed out no matter how far I pushed my cards because the chip would "only" do 5.1ghz.


I've found that ram speeds also help score a bit.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*
> 
> 320.14 just released. Go get it now!





Glad to report that Valley scores improved!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Glad to report that Valley scores improved!


Which driver were you previously using?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to report that Valley scores improved!


Anything about the gtx780 in the changelog?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Which driver were you previously using?


314.22


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Anything about the gtx780 in the changelog?


didn't really notice... quite a lot of fixes for Titan though.


----------



## Evange

Bioshock Infinite average FPS increase compared to 314.22 drivers! Looks like Nvidia found back its mojo huh.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 
> Don't really give for averages I care more for minimums
> 
> Bioshock Infinite average FPS increase compared to 314.22 drivers! Looks like Nvidia found back its mojo huh.


----------



## squwish

I managed to snag an EVGA SC TITAN for $460 off Amazon. It was $938. I called Amazon after I got the card and told them how its missing the manual etc... the lady said she would give me a partial refund of 50% lol.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*


Minimum FPS increased from 27 to more than 30!


----------



## Devnant

List of fixes for the TITAN:

[SLI][GeForce GTX Titan][ArmA III]: There is corruption in the game when FXAA is enabled.[1279518]
[GeForce GTX Titan][Metro 2033]: The application crashes to a blank screen. [1269126]
[GeForce GTX Titan/GTX 680][Battlefield 3]: The game flickers after loading the map "Scrapmetal" from a multiplayer server. [1268924]
[SLI][Surround][GeForce GTX Titan][Tomb Raider]: There is corruption in the game and the system hangs when played at high resolution and Ultra or Ultimate settings. [1254359]


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone using and got pics of the XSPC razor blocks? Thinking about getting 2 for my titans.


----------



## squwish

I just orded the EK water block and back plate. I was not sure which one to get myself....XSPC or EK.


----------



## amang

I just ordered a backplate for my EVGA card and noticed that there is a plastic protection on the inside of the backplate. Do I have to remove that before the installation?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Anyone using and got pics of the XSPC razor blocks? Thinking about getting 2 for my titans.




Please disregard the disgusting sli connector







, had to borrow one for the time being.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Minimum FPS increased from 27 to more than 30!


Well I failed to quote that last one correctly on my Iphone but that is very neat


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> I managed to snag an EVGA SC TITAN for $460 off Amazon. It was $938. I called Amazon after I got the card and told them how its missing the manual etc... the lady said she would give me a partial refund of 50% lol.


230 dollar for a Titan gratz on your free upgrade to maxwell later on


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> Please disregard the disgusting sli connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , had to borrow one for the time being.


What are you seeing for temps? Im gonna have them on 2 alphacool XT45 360s.


----------



## squwish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> 230 dollar for a Titan gratz on your free upgrade to maxwell later on


not 230. It was for a total of $460. Half of 930. What do you mean by "upgrade to maxwell later?" How is it free?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> What are you seeing for temps? Im gonna have them on 2 alphacool XT45 360s.


Ambient idle temps. As far as load temps it depends on my ambients and fan speeds. Warmest my home usually gets to is 26c and I have yet to see load temps over 40. I have mine on 360(push fans only)+240(pull fans only) with a CPU in the loop with the fans at about 800 rpm or less. Silence,


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Minimum FPS increased from 27 to more than 30!


As for BF3 I see that the profile is still faulty. With the profile it stutters sometimes and GPU usage at 88%. Deleted the profile and the stuttering is gone and GPU usage 97%
So as I mention before remove the profile


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> not 230. It was for a total of $460. Half of 930. What do you mean by "upgrade to maxwell later?" How is it free?


If it was 230 the resale value of the Titan would cover 400/500 bucks towards a new card.


----------



## squwish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> If it was 230 the resale value of the Titan would cover 400/500 bucks towards a new card.


Oh I see. Just wondering, what do you think the resale value of the Titan will by the end of 2013 early 2014? Reselling a used one.... maybe around $500?


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...this morning I´d received my two ASUS TITAN for SLI 

Asics Quality:

One: 71,5% - AVERAGE







-
Two: 61% ;-(

What do you think?.

The settings (for the two) in MSI_AB are:

Core Voltage +20 --> 1.175v (Both) -
Power Limit: +106
Core Clock: +135 ONE: 1137 Core (minor throttling to 1097-1124...) .
TWO: 1110 Core (not Throttling)
FAN: Custom MSI_AB 1:1

Screenshot (afer a Unigine Benchmark at 1600p max settings)



The "one" with 1.175v (I don´t want to past more...) is at 1137Core
The "second" (equal configuration) at 1110

One Throttling a little to min 1097 core, Two: not Throttling "rock solid" at 1110

One is 3-4º Hotter than Two (79 Vs 75 after Unigine) (I think is because SLI...the Graphic are in a rampage Extreme IV ... very good separation ONE is above TWO).

*One more question: I´m with the new (today) 320.14 Beta Drivers... In Unigine SLI is "OK" in New 3DMARK... SLI --> FAIL (I obtained less puntuation that with only one... Any can confirm this? )*

Sorry for my english...


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*
> 
> 320.14 just released. Go get it now!


Some improvement I can see. Here is my latest Fire Strike Extreme using 320.14. Stock BIOS.


----------



## uaedroid

Some improvement in 3DMark but Valley and Heaven won't run.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Some improvement in 3DMark but Valley and Heaven won't run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As in the actually won't startup or just crash? Are you getting any DX error messages when it occurs? Tried stock clocks?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> I managed to snag an EVGA SC TITAN for $460 off Amazon. It was $938. I called Amazon after I got the card and told them how its missing the manual etc... the lady said she would give me a partial refund of 50% lol.


Dammmm congrats buddy! That beats my partial credit of 30% for missing the game promo! Amazon is the best.


----------



## Jabba1977

Really?, is this truth...

Regards!!!.


----------



## squwish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Dammmm congrats buddy! That beats my partial credit of 30% for missing the game promo! Amazon is the best.


...OH my didnt come with games either...I wonder ig they will do 60% off. hahaha. I'm happy with the 50% off. At that price...it was worth the upgrade from my 7970 lightning IMO...

30% off isnt bad!


----------



## squwish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Really?, is this truth...
> 
> Regards!!!.


Yeah. No joke. Amazon was really nice about it. There was other issues with the box but the item was new. It was never reg. with EVGA so I was able to get the 3 year warraty too.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> I managed to snag an EVGA SC TITAN for $460 off Amazon. It was $938. I called Amazon after I got the card and told them how its missing the manual etc... the lady said she would give me a partial refund of 50% lol.


Im going to have to call BS on this one. There is no way Amazon would eat almost $500 because of a manual. Im going to have to see a receipt for this one to believe(just blackout personal info). If Amazon did screw up you sir just got the deal of the year award!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> Yeah. No joke. Amazon was really nice about it. There was other issues with the box but the item was new. It was never reg. with EVGA so I was able to get the 3 year warraty too.


EVGA warranties are now automatically transferable. They stay with the serial # of the card, not the owner, so it no longer matters if you register it. Great if you ever want to sell it before the 3 yrs are up.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im going to have to call BS on this one. There is no way Amazon would eat almost $500 because of a manual. Im going to have to see a receipt for this one to believe(just blackout personal info). If Amazon did screw up you sir just got the deal of the year award!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA warranties are now automatically transferable. They stay with the serial # of the card, not the owner, so it no longer matters if you register it. Great if you ever want to sell it before the 3 yrs are up.


Id have to agree. I know Amazon's customer service is phenomenal but no way would they take a $500 hit for that reason. I call BS.

I have first hand experience with Amazon's awesome service. When I bought my first Samsung SA950D monitor it had several dead pixels. Amazon shipped me another one day delivery. I received it the next day and they paid for my return shipping on the other of course. But the entire process was so smooth. Wish every exchange/return could be like that. I LOVE YOU AMAZON!


----------



## TheGovernment

yup, lets see a receipt. Seem pretty easy to validate the claim...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well if you want to kill throttling completely then get svl7/Ti bios as it gets rid of GPU boost.. I'm a fan of opt33's modded Naennon's bios, N1187 in particular which is what I'm using 24/7 at the moment. Reason I don't stick to svl7's bios is because for whatever reason Precision doesn't keep the voltages saved after reboots when using it and its actually recommended to use Nvidia Inspector with it..


thanks bud. where can I find opt33 mod. I looked thru naennons web site...


----------



## batman900

There's a screenie for my 30% refund due to no game promo code.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> 
> 
> There's a screenie for my 30% refund due to no game promo code.


NIce! but i think most of us were referring to sqwish's claim.


----------



## batman900

Gotcha, yeah 50% is pretty crazy. I'm a prime member and spend Tons there so I figured that is why I got lucky.


----------



## Evange

Damn, I should have bought from Amazon!

I chose to buy from EVGA webstore through Comgateway as I do not a have USA credit card but now EVGA is refusing to give me my Metro code!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks bud. where an I find opt33 mod. I looked thru naennons web site...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/8250_50#post_19920025


----------



## squwish

Here is the math....
932- 464 (refund) = 468. Im telling the truth.

So...up not "BS" haha.

I just got lucky.


----------



## Xanvast

Hey, If someone has an unused Metro Last Light code, I would be very interested. I have a Free to Play bundle code for trade, anyway tell me your conditions


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/8250_50#post_19920025


cool thx


----------



## squwish

I'm just saying that amazon customer service was very nice and good to me. It wasn't just the manual. The cables were gone and card had a few scratches on it. They never said that in their description. But at least they made up for it. It's nice of them.


----------



## Swolern

Might be my work PC, but the text is too small to see Squwish. Zooming just blurs it too much.


----------



## squwish

Hmm. I was able to enlarge it. There is magnifier glass next to the image. I'll try to get a larger image up tonight. Watching iron man 3 now.


----------



## Legonut

Just about to pull the trigger on a Titan.









Does this look good from frozencpu?

thr-109 Phobya HeGrease Extreme Thermal Paste - 3.5g $9.99
ex-vga-23 EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN VGA Card (06G-P4-2790-KR) $1,009.99
ex-blc-1435 EK Geforce GTX Titan XXL Edition VGA Liquid Cooling Block w/ Backplate - Acetal + Nickel (EK-FC Titan XXL Edition incl. Backplate) $159.99

so excited!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Just about to pull the trigger on a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look good from frozencpu?
> 
> thr-109 Phobya HeGrease Extreme Thermal Paste - 3.5g $9.99
> ex-vga-23 EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN VGA Card (06G-P4-2790-KR) $1,009.99
> ex-blc-1435 EK Geforce GTX Titan XXL Edition VGA Liquid Cooling Block w/ Backplate - Acetal + Nickel (EK-FC Titan XXL Edition incl. Backplate) $159.99
> 
> so excited!


How about getting the Super Clocked edition?


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> How about getting the Super Clocked edition?


Why spend money on the superclocked edition when you can buy the less expensive basic edition and just overclock it?


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Why spend money on the superclocked edition when you can buy the less expensive basic edition and just overclock it?


Conceivably you could get a card that was tested and rejected as a superclocked edition. Not that likely, but could happen. Bigger question is why you would order your video card from FCP. Maybe it's just me, but I always stick to the bigger places for video cards.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Conceivably you could get a card that was tested and rejected as a superclocked edition. Not that likely, but could happen. *Bigger questions is why you would order your video card from FCP. Maybe it's just me, but I always stick to the bigger places for video cards*.


My thoughts exactly. Especially a 1K card.... Never ever ever.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Why spend money on the superclocked edition when you can buy the less expensive basic edition and just overclock it?


You're exactly right. It's not hard to click +50 on the core in EVGA PrecisionX and suddenly you have a EVGA Superclocked GTX Titan. Or if you're a total badass then +100 and your card is better. Click of a button isn't worth the money. It is if you can't get the regular version because it's out of stock though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Might be my work PC, but the text is too small to see Squwish. Zooming just blurs it too much.


Perfectly clear on my PC. Just click on image, then click on the "original" tab, then click with the plus cursor that comes up....


----------



## Legonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> You're exactly right. It's not hard to click +50 on the core in EVGA PrecisionX and suddenly you have a EVGA Superclocked GTX Titan. Or if you're a total badass then +100 and your card is better. Click of a button isn't worth the money. It is if you can't get the regular version because it's out of stock though.


I got the superclocked because it was only $10 more and i get the assurance I will be able to get a better oc. I also got it from newegg.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> As in the actually won't startup or just crash? Are you getting any DX error messages when it occurs? Tried stock clocks?


Yes exactly, Heaven and Valley won't start and I am getting DX error message. I tried both stock clocks and OC also, but same start up error.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> i get the assurance I will be able to get a better oc.


No you don't.

There is no difference between your SC and any other titan, nor is there a difference between your titan and one from any other manufacturer. The only difference is the bios which defaults to a slightly higher clock, of which... the fan profile is terrible to begin with... so in the end you will be using precision x or something similar regardless.

The titans dont follow the general idea that an SC model is a cherrypicked die.

Mine OCs like ****, and I am on the verge of requesting an RMA, anything over +25 gives me artifacts in GW2, and I can't run anything better than +75 in anything else.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Perfectly clear on my PC. Just click on image, then click on the "original" tab, then click with the plus cursor that comes up....


When was a Titan SC @ Amazon for $928.13?


----------



## squwish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> When was a Titan SC @ Amazon for $928.13?


It was an open box amazon warehouse item


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> It was an open box amazon warehouse item


Very nice deal.
You do get the deal of the year award.

What's the card ASCI rating?


----------



## squwish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Very nice deal.
> You do get the deal of the year award.
> 
> What's the card ASCI rating?


63%....But I guess for me thats a good thing. Im installing an ek waterblock on it tmr.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Perfectly clear on my PC. Just click on image, then click on the "original" tab, then click with the plus cursor that comes up....


Haha, I didnt even know about the original tab option. Thanks for the head scratch, now i feel real dumb,







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> 63%....But I guess for me thats a good thing. Im installing an ek waterblock on it tmr.


The Asic score is on the low side. From what i have seen the lower Asic cored cards will not OC as high, even if watercooled. *BUT WHO CARES!!! YOU GOT A TITAN FOR $500* (lucky bastard). The 2-4 FPS loss from not achieving a higher OC is minuscule compared to the price you paid for it. Congrats man! Deal of the year award goes to you.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Is there a clean easy way to overclock the GPU, more permanently? like how can you get in to the bios? from what I understand the GPU has a full UEFI bios.

the evga overclock thing in windows just seems too. fake. like you need to have it running all the time?

I wish i could have it set in the bios almost like cpu overclocking, just tweaking id rater not hack the bios like some of these out there. what other options are their that are more set and forget?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Is there a clean easy way to overclock the GPU, more permanently? like how can you get in to the bios? from what I understand the GPU has a full UEFI bios.
> 
> the evga overclock thing in windows just seems too. fake. like you need to have it running all the time?
> 
> I wish i could have it set in the bios almost like cpu overclocking, just tweaking id rater not hack the bios like some of these out there. what other options are their that are more set and forget?


I believe you can with Nvidia Bios tweaker but honestly I wouldn't suggest that. If you do decide to go that route, I would first use Precision X to find your best stable overclock for 24/7 use and then I would use Naennon's bios and adjust it accordingly through the tweak program.

Here's a page for several bios:
http://1pcent.com/?p=277..

Here's the Kepler Bios Tweaker (though not sure if it's the latest version):
http://www.technic3d.com/download/overclocking-und-monitoring-tools/532-kepler-bios-tweaker-v1.25.htm


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Can someone explain dedicated video RAM to me? I ran some analyzer, I cannot remember which one, but it says that I have 3.2g of dedicated video ram?

What is the difference btw. this RAM and the 6 gigs of onboard memory my card is supposed to have?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Can someone explain dedicated video RAM to me? I ran some analyzer, I cannot remember which one, but it says that I have 3.2g of dedicated video ram?
> 
> What is the difference btw. this RAM and the 6 gigs of onboard memory my card is supposed to have?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VRAM


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Id have to agree. I know Amazon's customer service is phenomenal but no way would they take a $500 hit for that reason. I call BS.
> 
> I have first hand experience with Amazon's awesome service. When I bought my first Samsung SA950D monitor it had several dead pixels. Amazon shipped me another one day delivery. I received it the next day and they paid for my return shipping on the other of course. But the entire process was so smooth. Wish every exchange/return could be like that. I LOVE YOU AMAZON!


Here in the Netherlands that is actually taken into the law.
The retailer pays for the return shipping if a product breaks always.


----------



## Kiracubed

Played a little Metro Last Light on the 320.00 BETA (Downloading 320.14 now).

At 2560 x 1440, Very High system specs, 16x AF, 4x SSAA, Very High Tessellation and Low Motion Blur... I saw it go from 15-17 FPS on a single SC Titan at complete stock. Turned off SSAA completely, and it hovers from 55-62ish. SSAA absolutely works up a sweat.

Will play again later with new drivers for that 10% boost that is said to come and reply if there is a big difference.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> I got the superclocked because it was only $10 more and i get the assurance I will be able to get a better oc. I also got it from newegg.


See that's the problem and a common misconception. GTX Titans aren't binned and are all the same reference design. Any GTX Titan at any price point with any BIOS can be better or worse that another simply because it's the same silicone lottery you have with CPUs. I can assure you though that any GTX Titan with nanneons BOIS will be able to pull off 1000-1100mhz stable as long as their is nothing defective about the chip. And that's a healthy 26%+ overclock.

Don't think I've heard of anyone that can't reach 1100mhz with nanneons BIOS is there? Most boost that high with the stock BIOS at default settings. Mine boosts to 999mhz at default settings and is running 1150mhz overclocked.

For $10 though it's no big deal. Get which ever is in stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> 63%....But I guess for me thats a good thing. Im installing an ek waterblock on it tmr.


I'll take it off your hands for a small profit if you decide you don't want it anymore. Lol.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> GPUs don't have UEFI BIOSs,


The Titan has, hasn't it?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> GPUs don't have UEFI BIOSs


Sigh. Yes they do.


----------



## Hawk777th

I am avg 74FPS on the Metro Bench Maxed with SSAO and no Physx but the drive is wack. As soon as I installed it my desktop crashed and I hit default on Precision X and it set the Clock and Mem to +99999 and rig crashed.

Hopefully they get this sorted. The game is totally playable but its either bad drivers or just a monster to run. That being said other then the weird glossy looking clothes its easily the best looking game I have ever seen.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I am avg 74FPS on the Metro Bench Maxed with SSAO and no Physx but the drive is wack. As soon as I installed it my desktop crashed and I hit default on Precision X and it set the Clock and Mem to +99999 and rig crashed.
> 
> Hopefully they get this sorted. The game is totally playable but its either bad drivers or just a monster to run. That being said other then the weird glossy looking clothes its easily the best looking game I have ever seen.


Nvidia: For this new Metro game we should go of the grid do you still remember what happened with our cards playing the original metro 2033.
Lets take all "power levels" and put them OVER 90 THOUSAND.


----------



## Hawk777th

Haha I was doing 4X SSAA I didnt realize that made it go into like 4K res! Holy Cow! Something is weird with the usage in SLI but seems at 2X SSAA it never goes below 60FPS with Max Physx so I am happy!

I guess thats why Tomb Raider is such a monster with 4X SSAA I didnt realize it was rendering huge frames then down-scaling to do the AA.

I wonder if that takes out a bit of the scaling loss on Titan with 1080P since I guess its essentially drawing huge res at these SSAA settings.

LOL ITS OVER 9000!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Sigh. Yes they do.


Really? Could you show me I can't find anything about the GTX Titan other than the ASUS GOP or anything actually about the ASUS GOP. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Really? Could you show me I can't find anything about the GTX Titan other than the ASUS GOP or anything actually about the ASUS GOP. Is that what you're talking about?


Nvidia stated it that this was the first card to have it.
That was also the reason why some motherboards needed a bios update to support it.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Nvidia stated it that this was the first card to have it.
> That was also the reason why some motherboards needed a bios update to support it.


Didn't cards need a BIOS update for it to work also? The way I understood it, it was compatible but needed to actually be flashed with the BOIS for it or work or something? Just seemed like a useless feature to me that nobody would actually use and nobody mentions it either.


----------



## booya

Did a monkey back for my card with ASIC ~62%. And now got 77.0%. So all cards now got average ASIC: 74.1%, 68.3% and 77.0%.

Card with 68.3% requires a little higher voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I believe you can with Nvidia Bios tweaker but honestly I wouldn't suggest that. If you do decide to go that route, I would first use Precision X to find your best stable overclock for 24/7 use and then I would use Naennon's bios and adjust it accordingly through the tweak program.
> 
> Here's a page for several bios:
> http://1pcent.com/?p=277..
> 
> Here's the Kepler Bios Tweaker (though not sure if it's the latest version):
> http://www.technic3d.com/download/overclocking-und-monitoring-tools/532-kepler-bios-tweaker-v1.25.htm


I did it







And it's very comfortable, we now don't need any Afterburner or Precision (if a card is water cooled otherwise what about fan control?). + voltage, + mW and + MHz.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Nvidia stated it that this was the first card to have it.
> That was also the reason why some motherboards needed a bios update to support it.


All I can find is that the GOP UEFI BOIS feature does nothing but allow windows 8 fast boot. Does not and is not a UEFI type BIOS for the GPU that you can boot into and adjust the GPUs voltage, clocks, fan profiles etc like you can with your motherboards BOIS? Am I wrong here I'm so confused.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Haha, I didnt even know about the original tab option. Thanks for the head scratch, now i feel real dumb,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The Asic score is on the low side. From what i have seen the lower Asic cored cards will not OC as high, even if watercooled. *BUT WHO CARES!!! YOU GOT A TITAN FOR $500* (lucky bastard). The 2-4 FPS loss from not achieving a higher OC is minuscule compared to the price you paid for it. Congrats man! Deal of the year award goes to you.


Hm, what do you mean by not so high OC? Don think you can say that. then I can say that my card with low Asic can OC better than some that has trouble with 75 %++ Asic.
It needs more voltage at higher clocks besides that I see it OC just as good.
So stop this Asic thing now, hehe. How come that some reports high temps on theire "good" asci cards, like 75 C and bad OC! have never seen does temps at max load / voltage on air on my card.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Here in the Netherlands that is actually taken into the law.
> The retailer pays for the return shipping if a product breaks always.


Not everyone is so privileged like you and me and live in the best part of the world


----------



## Jabba1977

Well... I write in order to obtain some help...

Yesterday I received my ASUS TITAN SLI...

One is with ASIC of 71,5% and the other 61%... the last seem to have very poor ASIC... What do you think?.

Wich is the matching more ASIC = Better Card.

The TITAN with 61% has no Throttling... and in my sli run 3-4º cool... (perhaps this is because is at the botton of sli). I´m with a Asus Rampage Extreme IV and has very good separated PCI_e (1 and 3).

The first was at +110Core with maximum boost of 1097 (minor throttling at 1073 playing Crisys 3 about 45min) ; the Second with same settings at 1073- No throttling-.

This evening I´ll probe this OC with Far Cry 3... (I think seems the best game to check OC in TITANs)

I put a screenshot of 3DMARK...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







What do you think?...Are both good cards?, Should I replace?...

Thanks, sorry for my english.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Well... I write in order to obtain some help...
> 
> Yesterday I received my ASUS TITAN SLI...
> 
> One is with ASIC of 71,5% and the other 61%... the last seem to have very poor ASIC... What do you think?.
> 
> Wich is the matching more ASIC = Better Card.
> 
> The TITAN with 61% has no Throttling... and in my sli run 3-4º cool... (perhaps this is because is at the botton of sli). I´m with a Asus Rampage Extreme IV and has very good separated PCI_e (1 and 3).
> 
> The first was at +110Core with maximum boost of 1097 (minor throttling at 1073 playing Crisys 3 about 45min) ; the Second with same settings at 1073- No throttling-.
> 
> This evening I´ll probe this OC with Far Cry 3... (I think seems the best game to check OC in TITANs)
> 
> I put a screenshot of 3DMARK...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?...Are both good cards?, Should I replace?...
> 
> Thanks, sorry for my english.


How can we tell you haven`t really "OC" those cards yet, ramp it up. Stop this worry about the ASIC. My Asus card has 65.9 % ASIC with + 301 core and + 400 memory. It could do 1202 mhz but as for the most of the people this is not stable regardless of ASIC. I`m happy with 1176 mhz on core.


----------



## squwish

Haha thanks. Yeah I guess 65% isn't that bad at the price point. Would you guys recommend me getting the evga advanced RNA service? Is it worth it? I know it's a small charge but I do get faster service and get a replacement card first. Have you guys had good experience?


----------



## capchaos

Ssao in metro last light is bugged. I get double the the fps setting it to .5x than i do with it off. @5180x2560 very high ssao off I get 40ish fps and with it set to .5x ssao I get 70-80 fps.
3way titan by the way


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> Ssao in metro last light is bugged. I get double the the fps setting it to .5x than i do with it off. @5180x2560 very high ssao off I get 40ish fps and with it set to .5x ssao I get 70-80 fps.
> 3way titan by the way


You mean SSAA? Wouldn´t setting SSAA to .5x effectively halve your resolution, which would explain your FPS increase?

x1 would be pretty much the same, and x2 would double it.

For me, it doesn´t make sense to SSAA anything at lower than x1 settings. x1,5 and above is the way to go to get any real benefits.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> How can we tell you haven`t really "OC" those cards yet, ramp it up. Stop this worry about the ASIC. My Asus card has 65.9 % ASIC with + 301 core and + 400 memory. It could do 1202 mhz but as for the most of the people this is not stable regardless of ASIC. I`m happy with 1176 mhz on core.


Thanks!!!.

I don´t want to modify voltage And / Or BIOS...

I want it with Stock Bios and Voltage... I had spent so much money on this pair and for my settings are Beast (1600p).

The question is... Do you think are good cards despite of my ASIC quality...?. The 61% has no Throttling but boost less than the other...

Thanks!!!.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Just about to pull the trigger on a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look good from frozencpu?
> 
> thr-109 Phobya HeGrease Extreme Thermal Paste - 3.5g $9.99
> ex-vga-23 EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN VGA Card (06G-P4-2790-KR) $1,009.99
> ex-blc-1435 EK Geforce GTX Titan XXL Edition VGA Liquid Cooling Block w/ Backplate - Acetal + Nickel (EK-FC Titan XXL Edition incl. Backplate) $159.99
> 
> so excited!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Bigger question is why you would order your video card from FCP. Maybe it's just me, but I always stick to the bigger places for video cards.


That was exactly my thought, but I held my tongue.

If you have a problem with the card, FCPU will make you pay for shipping it back to them. If you want a refund instead of an exchange, they will charge you a 20% restocking fee.
Before buying a $1000 electronics component, make sure you know what the terms are for refunds and exchanges.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> That was exactly my thought, but I held my tongue.
> 
> If you have a problem with the card, FCPU will make you pay for shipping it back to them. If you want a refund instead of an exchange, they will charge you a 20% restocking fee.
> Before buying a $1000 electronics component, make sure you know what the terms are for refunds and exchanges.


In the past they've given me issues with returning a simple fan filter which they were in the wrong about. I could only imagine trying to return a Titan,


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Yes exactly, Heaven and Valley won't start and I am getting DX error message. I tried both stock clocks and OC also, but same start up error.


Sounds like you need to do a complete driver uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Sounds like you need to do a complete driver uninstall and reinstall.


Thanks, will try that.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks!!!.
> 
> I don´t want to modify voltage And / Or BIOS...
> 
> I want it with Stock Bios and Voltage... I had spent so much money on this pair and for my settings are Beast (1600p).
> 
> The question is... Do you think are good cards despite of my ASIC quality...?. The 61% has no Throttling but boost less than the other...
> 
> Thanks!!!.


"The first was at +110Core with maximum boost of 1097 (minor throttling at 1073 playing Crisys 3 about 45min) ; the Second with same settings at 1073- No throttling-."
So you said it was at the same clocks? The problem is the boost I hate it and it is doing a big hit to you performance and give you headaches. If you use the recommended bioses that peopel uses her you are good. You have two cards so I don`t see the conserne here. You spend a lot of money on them and then you should also get the most out of them I think. You would not regret that and you can stop thinking of that boost and know they run on the clock that you set all the time








So yes your cards are good but I think you can`t really compare them to throttling as you are using the stock bios anyway, everyone get that on the stock bios as it has the boost function.


----------



## Lu(ky

Did you guys see that Techpowerup shows a GTX Titan Ultra listed in there GPU Database for sale July 1st 2013 price $1199.00
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2358/geforce-gtx-titan-ultra.html

SPECS:


----------



## djriful

Metro Light ... wow I just ran that game for 4 hours overnight... gameplay is very smooth a single TITAN @ 1440p. Maxed out except the AA is OFF (uses FXAA). I do not see any jaggy edges or light.

They have done a great job at the game optimization.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Metro Light ... wow I just ran that game for 4 hours overnight... gameplay is very smooth a single TITAN @ 1440p. Maxed out except the AA is OFF (uses FXAA). I do not see any jaggy edges or light.
> 
> They have done a great job at he game optimization.


What sort of FPS are you getting with that?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks, will try that.


NP, hope it works out... make sure you use driversweeper also







. I usually uninstall drivers from device manager first (deleting software box checked), then uninstall other NVIDIA apps from control panel second, run Driversweeper, and restart.... then reinstall the desired driver








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Did you guys see that Techpowerup shows a GTX Titan Ultra listed in there GPU Database for sale July 1st 2013 price $1199.00
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2358/geforce-gtx-titan-ultra.html
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


lol.... we shall see if it comes true.... reminds me of the ATI 9800 and NVIDIA 8800 days







lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Metro Light ... wow I just ran that game for 4 hours overnight... gameplay is very smooth a single TITAN @ 1440p. Maxed out except the AA is OFF (uses FXAA). I do not see any jaggy edges or light.
> 
> They have done a great job at he game optimization.


Tell me more tell me more!!







Screen shots??


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Metro Light ... wow I just ran that game for 4 hours overnight... gameplay is very smooth a single TITAN @ 1440p. Maxed out except the AA is OFF (uses FXAA). I do not see any jaggy edges or light.
> 
> They have done a great job at he game optimization.
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of FPS are you getting with that?
Click to expand...

I didn't have anything to monitor it but I have VSync on. 55 FPS on average.


----------



## Kane2207

Thanks









That with advanced PhysX and what not?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I was just wondering the performance difference from air to water cooled. I'm tempted to go water cooling on my system.

Plus a water cooled system looks sexy..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I was just wondering the performance difference from air to water cooled. I'm tempted to go water cooling on my system.
> 
> Plus a water cooled system looks sexy..


Pretty much your max on air is your water cooled max with TITAN. It's nice to have a quiet system though, so for me it's worth it.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Pretty much your max on air is your water cooled max with TITAN. It's nice to have a quiet system though, so for me it's worth it.


Right on.. It would be nice to have a quiet and sexy system. This was my first build so I don't know how noisy the other ref cards were. Now I have to do some research on what water cooling kit to buy. Fun stuff..


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Did you guys see that Techpowerup shows a GTX Titan Ultra listed in there GPU Database for sale July 1st 2013 price $1199.00
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2358/geforce-gtx-titan-ultra.html
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


That showed up the exact same day everybody decided that nvidia would release a titan ultra because on OCN it definitely makes sense for a company to produce a die they're already having yield issues with in a more robust configuration and then sell it to consumers for 1/4 the price rather than pros/industry.

Because the geforce line definitely takes priority over tesla


----------



## Kane2207

If they make a GK110 die with all SMXs enabled, you can be damn sure Nvidia will be selling it to the pro market for $4k a pop before we ever see it in a GeForce guise


----------



## h2spartan

Does anyone know where i can get a bios with a higher power target over 115%?....preferably between 120-125%.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get a bios with a higher power target over 115%?....preferably between 120-125%.


use keplerbiostweak to read, edit and reflash your own bios to higher power target

but that will probably not stop the throttling.. you need a hex edited modded bios


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That with advanced PhysX and what not?


If it makes any difference, I'm running metro with advanced PhysX on, everything at max, no SSAA on a single Titan at 1080p.

Barely ever drops below 60 FPS except in scenes with dozens of NPCs on screen.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Did you guys see that Techpowerup shows a GTX Titan Ultra listed in there GPU Database for sale July 1st 2013 price $1199.00
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2358/geforce-gtx-titan-ultra.html
> 
> SPECS:


Added chart picture showing the difference between the Standard vs Ultra above









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> That showed up the exact same day everybody decided that nvidia would release a titan ultra because on OCN it definitely makes sense for a company to produce a die they're already having yield issues with in a more robust configuration and then sell it to consumers for 1/4 the price rather than pros/industry.
> 
> Because the geforce line definitely takes priority over tesla


Going to sell my GTX 690 I just hope there will be no board revision because well have to wait for the new water blocks etc.. I have my eyes on the XSPC Razor GTX Titan with the Full Cover Back Plate


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone know if 125% power target (325w) would be safe?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Added chart picture showing the difference between the Standard vs Ultra above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to sell my GTX 690 I just hope there will be no board revision because well have to wait for the new water blocks etc.. I have my eyes on the XSPC Razor GTX Titan with the Full Cover Back Plate


fake...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone know if 125% power target (325w) would be safe?


Actually i was wondering about this myself. I use a 350W TDP bios and i am getting peak 336W peak when running Sleeping Dogs bench ar 1.212V (i bet 3dmark11/13 can hit higher but i don't care about these).

(my kill-o-watt actually shows that this tdp is not far from reality, it reminds me the system consumption - same system btw- with my ex-GTX580 running at 950Mhz and 1.15V, i don't think that the TDP is reported incorrectly but again, can't be sure)

Kind of worried about the long term safety of the pcb/vrms etc, temp is not an issue although i use the stock cooler and i can keep it in the low 80ies range...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> fake...


Doesn't have to be fake to have those specs a full blown GK110 would have them but as stated above they will more likely be placed in the tesla k20x+ or whatever they call it.
Or maybe they are going to refresh their teslas anyway with a updated arch GK110 based chip and using that for teslas while making those into Titan Ultra's.

It would be a shame to release a Titan Ultra 4 months after as they said it would remain the most powerful until Maxwell so that makes it even more unlikely to happen.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Id be pissed, i just sold my GTX690 a few weeks back and bought a brand new titan, and definitely would have bought the ultra if this turns out to be true, i guess i will hold out on buying a second titan till july...


----------



## lajgnd

If they're going to release a "Titan Ultra" with all SMX's enabled...

They're also probably going to have to wait until yields get good enough so they can also up the clockspeed enough, in addition to getting some faster RAM to make a tangible difference.

At this point, just unlocking another cluster isn't going to provide much of a speed increase - Not enough to release a new product/entice anyone to buy it, anyways.


----------



## far327

Hi all

What is the suggested most stable Titan bios and Titan settings for running Skyrim?

I've tried running with and without ENB and I still experience a crash where the screen goes black for about 5 - 10 seconds and then the game comes back up but at about 1/4 the frame rate.
So long story short, even Vanilla Skryim is botched with Titan.

Has anyone managed to play Skyrim for a long session without crashing since installing their Titan?

By the way, I am running SLi Titans, but I believe others who have complained of crashing only had 1 Titan, so I don't think it's a SLi issue.

Is this a driver issue, or something else? I've tried driver versions 320.00 , 314.22 and 314.09. Really frustrated having spent $2000 on cards only to experience constant issues.

Thanks all


----------



## far327

sorry for double post

I found an interesting post confronting some issues with Titan and Skyrim. I will give these a try as well but was hoping others could elaborate on this other users finds...

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1918979&mpage=1&print=true


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Id be pissed, i just sold my GTX690 a few weeks back and bought a brand new titan, and definitely would have bought the ultra if this turns out to be true, i guess i will hold out on buying a second titan till july...


There is a step up program if you bought it from EVGA. I still have 68 days, I could upgrade to Ultra... xD


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> NP, hope it works out... make sure you use driversweeper also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I usually uninstall drivers from device manager first (deleting software box checked), then uninstall other NVIDIA apps from control panel second, run Driversweeper, and restart.... then reinstall the desired driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.... we shall see if it comes true.... reminds me of the ATI 9800 and NVIDIA 8800 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> Awww come on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... the politics of it all aren't even worth talking about.... you did forget to mention capitalism though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more tell me more!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shots??


Sorry just had to, nothing serious hehe.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> There is a step up program if you bought it from EVGA. I still have 68 days, I could upgrade to Ultra... xD


If you look at the fine print with the step up program I don't think the titan applies. It says that the step up program does not apply to cards that are hard for them to keep in stock. I guarentee any titan is included with that.

It also says that you can't do a sidegrade or a down grade. You have to go up. So you couldn't go from a regular 680 to like a classified. it has to be a higher series. So I am not sure if titan ultra would be considered a step up series. I guarentee they will find a way not to include any titan in the step up program.

Also right now since the titan is EVGA's fastest single card I don't think there is anything that you could even step up to. There is no card higher than the titan. I guess maybe a 690 but I would never trade a titan for a 690.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Right on.. It would be nice to have a quiet and sexy system. This was my first build so I don't know how noisy the other ref cards were. Now I have to do some research on what water cooling kit to buy. Fun stuff..


I`m in the same boat, just ordered all the stuff I need for water cooling. Did a bunch of research since I never use that before








I have asked the question before here but no answers. When going for water cooling and the fan is no longer in play would it be more power free to use for GPU and memory? But it maybe something I wish and it has not impact on that, hehe.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If you look at the fine print with the step up program I don't think the titan applies. It says that the step up program does not apply to cards that are hard for them to keep in stock. I guarentee any titan is included with that.
> 
> It also says that you can't do a sidegrade or a down grade. You have to go up. So you couldn't go from a regular 680 to like a classified. it has to be a higher series. So I am not sure if titan ultra would be considered a step up series. I guarentee they will find a way not to include any titan in the step up program.
> 
> Also right now since the titan is EVGA's fastest single card I don't think there is anything that you could even step up to. There is no card higher than the titan. I guess maybe a 690 but I would never trade a titan for a 690.


Uhmm.. Interesting, I'm wondering if I can step up to the Titan Hydro, let me send EVGA an e-mail.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Uhmm.. Interesting, I'm wondering if I can step up to the Titan Hydro, let me send EVGA an e-mail.


No you can't. That is not considered a series step up. That is going from a titan to a titan.

It would have to be like 670-680 to qualify. Plus since they say products with limited availability are excluded I guarentee that titans are completely excluded from step up program.

I bet you can't go from 680-titan because I am sure titan is considered limited availability.

Plus if you already have a titan it is so much better to buy your own block. You get to keep the cooler and plus you get to choose your block.

The titan hydro block looks kinda cheap with a bunch of stickers on it.

Also a stock titan will hit the hydro copper clock speeds anyway so the speeds are not a reason to get a hydrocopper titan.


----------



## strong island 1

Plus I had someone offer me $100 for my cooler so you could almost get a free block out of it. I know that would void the warranty but I lost my warranty sticker so I'm just going to sell my cooler.


----------



## far327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No you can't. That is not considered a series step up. That is going from a titan to a titan.
> 
> It would have to be like 670-680 to qualify. Plus since they say products with limited availability are excluded I guarentee that titans are completely excluded from step up program.
> 
> I bet you can't go from 680-titan because I am sure titan is considered limited availability.
> 
> Plus if you already have a titan it is so much better to buy your own block. You get to keep the cooler and plus you get to choose your block.
> 
> The titan hydro block looks kinda cheap with a bunch of stickers on it.
> 
> Also a stock titan will hit the hydro copper clock speeds anyway so the speeds are not a reason to get a hydrocopper titan.


I don't know if that's accurate. I once upgraded my 8800GTs to 8800GT AKIMBOs (2gb ram) back in the day.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> I don't know if that's accurate. I once upgraded my 8800GTs to 8800GT AKIMBOs (2gb ram) back in the day.


Well I don't know for sure but here is what the website says.

Graphics Cards
•EVGA will only release reference versions of its products, NVIDIA reference spec and clock, to the Step-Up program.
•Step-Up is limited to pre-approved graphics cards only and can only be used for exchange to a different and higher performing GPU.
•Products known to have a limited availability will not be made available to the Step-Up program. (Limited availability determined by EVGA.)
•Customers who received their EVGA graphics card as part of a complete computer system are not eligible - except for those listed on our approved system vendor list.
Graphics Cards Examples:

•GTX 460 → GTX 580: YES (Upgraded GPU)
•GTX 460 768MB → GTX 460 1GB: NO (Same GPU)
•GTX 570 → GTX 480: NO (Must be GPU upgrade)


----------



## strong island 1

Plus they have a list of gpus available to step up to and titan isn't even on the list.

EVGA US
•Motherboards
◦EVGA X79 SLI - (132-SE-E775-K2)
◦EVGA X79 Classified - (151-SE-E779-K2)
◦EVGA Classified SR-2 (Super Record 2) - (270-WS-W555-A2)
•Graphics Card
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 680+ 4GB w/Backplate - (04G-P4-2686-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 680 - (02G-P4-2680-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 670 - (02G-P4-2670-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti+ 3GB w/Backplate - (03G-P4-3661-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti - (02G-P4-3660-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Superclocked - (02G-P4-2662-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 660 3GB - (03G-P4-2664-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 660 - (02G-P4-2660-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST Superclocked - (01G-P4-3656-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST - (01G-P4-3655-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST - (02G-P4-3657-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB - (02G-P4-3651-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti - (01G-P4-3650-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 650 2GB - (02G-P4-2651-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GTX 650 - (01G-P4-2650-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 640 (Single Slot) - (02G-P4-2645-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 640 (Single Slot) - (04G-P4-2647-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 640 (Dual Slot) - (02G-P4-2643-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 640 (Dual Slot) - (04G-P4-2649-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 630 Dual Slot - (01G-P3-2632-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 630 - (01G-P3-2631-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 630 - (02G-P3-2639-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 620 - (01G-P3-2621-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 620 - (01G-P3-2625-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 620 - (02G-P3-2629-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 610 2GB - (02G-P3-2617-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 610 - (01G-P3-2615-KR)
◦EVGA GeForce GT 610 - (01G-P3-2616-KR)


----------



## strong island 1

And if you read this part below it looks like only reference cards are available to step up to. So to me that means anything with higher base clock then what Nvidia originally released does not apply for step up.

That would mean you could never step up to a classified or hydro copper because they are not reference.

If you notice there are no classifieds or hydro's on the list.

And again I guarentee titan is considered limited availability.

"EVGA will only release reference versions of its products, NVIDIA reference spec and clock, to the Step-Up program"


----------



## far327

I'm guessing the rules have changed for step-up. I did it years ago...

But I agree with you, Titan likely won't be available for step-up.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I guess I have to get over my fear of taking a GPU apart. Not just a GPU, it's $1,000 GPU. Geezz.. Just like getting over my fear of building a PC.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Well I don't know for sure but here is what the website says.
> 
> Graphics Cards
> •EVGA will only release reference versions of its products, NVIDIA reference spec and clock, to the Step-Up program.
> •Step-Up is limited to pre-approved graphics cards only and can only be used for exchange to a different and higher performing GPU.
> •Products known to have a limited availability will not be made available to the Step-Up program. (Limited availability determined by EVGA.)
> •Customers who received their EVGA graphics card as part of a complete computer system are not eligible - except for those listed on our approved system vendor list.
> Graphics Cards Examples:
> 
> •GTX 460 → GTX 580: YES (Upgraded GPU)
> •GTX 460 768MB → GTX 460 1GB: NO (Same GPU)
> •GTX 570 → GTX 480: NO (Must be GPU upgrade)


the 480 was actually more powerfull than the gtx570 clock for clock










But they mean like in numbers not sure if Titan is eligible as it is reference yet you would have the same chip but the chip is differnent becaus they didn't laser it shut this time.
Guess it is eligible.


----------



## far327

Can anyone confirm that doing the following changes according to this post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3600#post_19487751 will disable GPU Boost 2.0?

At this point I want to experiment and see if my Skyrim driver crashing will stop if I disable GPU boost 2.0 all together. I've tried tweaked bios(s) I've tried removing my CPU overclock. I've tried removing ENB series.
I've upgraded my PSU to Corsair 1200watt platinum.

I'm at a loss...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that doing the following changes according to this post - http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3600#post_19487751 will disable GPU Boost 2.0?
> 
> At this point I want to experiment and see if my Skyrim driver crashing will stop if I disable GPU boost 2.0 all together. I've tried tweaked bios(s) I've tried removing my CPU overclock. I've tried removing ENB series.
> I've upgraded my PSU to Corsair 1200watt platinum.
> 
> I'm at a loss...


Either way get the Nvidia bios or the TI bios if your issue is throttle related either should solve it.


----------



## far327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Either way get the Nvidia bios or the TI bios if your issue is throttle related either should solve it.


Where can I find the Nvidia bios and TI bios?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> What is the suggested most stable Titan bios and Titan settings for running Skyrim?
> 
> I've tried running with and without ENB and I still experience a crash where the screen goes black for about 5 - 10 seconds and then the game comes back up but at about 1/4 the frame rate.
> So long story short, even Vanilla Skryim is botched with Titan.
> 
> Has anyone managed to play Skyrim for a long session without crashing since installing their Titan?
> 
> By the way, I am running SLi Titans, but I believe others who have complained of crashing only had 1 Titan, so I don't think it's a SLi issue.
> 
> Is this a driver issue, or something else? I've tried driver versions 320.00 , 314.22 and 314.09. Really frustrated having spent $2000 on cards only to experience constant issues.
> 
> Thanks all


I have issues with my EVGA SC Titan as well in Skyrim. But only when running an overclock. Stock SC bios boosts me up to 1058mhz and I have no issues.

But I can't overclock at all without it doing the same thing you describe. But here's where it gets weird. I can run the overclock for hours outdoors with gpu usage high. If I go indoors and gpu use drops, I crash every time like you. Black screen and then 1/3 framerate.

I asked EVGA for help because it's not the OC itself causing the issue but they were no help but they used the OC is not supported routine.

I've tried another modified bios and the issue exists with it as well. I have not tried one that locks the voltage however.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Where can I find the Nvidia bios and TI bios?


The Nvidia bios is actually every unlocked bios here in this thread it was renamed to RS90(something) guess someone can repost it.

The TI bios can be had by going over to the Techinferno site forum section Gpu section Nvidia section then unlocked bios.
You'll have to register and make 5 useful posts and get them accepted.


----------



## EC51

far327 and mcg75

Are you guys using enb with Skyrim ?
I've recently had a stability problem with Skyrim. Very random. Very rarely crashes but it happens. SometImes it's stable for days. Crash happened even when I was running Titans at stock clocks. So, perhaps, it is Nvidia driver related stability problem? Not problem with our overclock.


----------



## far327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> far327 and mcg75
> 
> Are you guys using enb with Skyrim ?
> I've recently had a stability problem with Skyrim. Very random. Very rarely crashes but it happens. SometImes it's stable for days. Crash happened even when I was running Titans at stock clocks. So, perhaps, it is Nvidia driver related stability problem? Not problem with our overclock.


I experience the crashing with or without ENB running. It might be driver related, in fact I think it's 95% the driver. However, I see no open forums posts on the Nvidia forums regarding Titan and Skyrim, so I fear it might of been just me. I would of thought people would of reported this by now if it was widespread.

I will play around with the TI bios and see if that helps things. If it doesn't, I'll submit an official bug ticket to Nvidia.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Just to confirm the Step up for Titan. Denied..


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just to confirm the Step up for Titan. Denied..


At this point in time means never so don't get your hopes up don't forget the window is 90 days from purchase date so bye bye.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Where can I find the Nvidia bios and TI bios?


In this post

and more info here

(and TI bios is on their website)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> far327 and mcg75
> 
> Are you guys using enb with Skyrim ?
> I've recently had a stability problem with Skyrim. Very random. Very rarely crashes but it happens. SometImes it's stable for days. Crash happened even when I was running Titans at stock clocks. So, perhaps, it is Nvidia driver related stability problem? Not problem with our overclock.


Nope, no ENB here.


----------



## capchaos

Back to 314.22 for me the new drivers are still giving me bsod while gaming just like the prev 320 betas


----------



## far327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> In this post
> 
> and more info here
> 
> (and TI bios is on their website)


Thanks a ton for that post, great info!


----------



## flexus

Anyone else having stuttering problem in Metro Last Light?


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The Nvidia bios is actually every unlocked bios here in this thread it was renamed to RS90(something) guess someone can repost it.
> 
> The TI bios can be had by going over to the Techinferno site forum section Gpu section Nvidia section then unlocked bios.
> You'll have to register and make 5 useful posts and get them accepted.


You can actually grab the TI bios from their downloads page now with no hoops to jump through.


----------



## h2spartan

Dumb question here....

Is there a limit to the amount of times you can flash your bios? The reason I ask is because I've been doing it a few times (maybe 5 already).


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Anyone else having stuttering problem in Metro Last Light?


No sir. What driver and bios you using?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Anyone else having stuttering problem in Metro Last Light?


Nope, is this the only game you have the issue with?


----------



## nightwing006

Single one titan is enough with Metro last light.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/458023


----------



## squwish

Finally got the EK water block and the back plate installed.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Actually i was wondering about this myself. I use a 350W TDP bios and i am getting peak 336W peak when running Sleeping Dogs bench ar 1.212V (i bet 3dmark11/13 can hit higher but i don't care about these).
> 
> (my kill-o-watt actually shows that this tdp is not far from reality, it reminds me the system consumption - same system btw- with my ex-GTX580 running at 950Mhz and 1.15V, i don't think that the TDP is reported incorrectly but again, can't be sure)
> 
> Kind of worried about the long term safety of the pcb/vrms etc, temp is not an issue although i use the stock cooler and i can keep it in the low 80ies range...


From anandtech's forum:
_I can tell you that the main VRM circuitry found on Titan can handle up to a maximum of 360Ws of power (50~60W per phase)._

So he means that up to 360W it's a 100% guarantee?

1150 MHz @ 1,175V = 330W in 3DMark 11.

On xtremesystems.org someone wrote about 400+ W. I found on the internet that VRM part on Titan is very weak for hardmod. So looks like if we have maximum 1,212V there should be no problems at any loads


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> What is the suggested most stable Titan bios and Titan settings for running Skyrim?
> 
> I've tried running with and without ENB and I still experience a crash where the screen goes black for about 5 - 10 seconds and then the game comes back up but at about 1/4 the frame rate.
> So long story short, even Vanilla Skryim is botched with Titan.
> 
> Has anyone managed to play Skyrim for a long session without crashing since installing their Titan?
> 
> By the way, I am running SLi Titans, but I believe others who have complained of crashing only had 1 Titan, so I don't think it's a SLi issue.
> 
> Is this a driver issue, or something else? I've tried driver versions 320.00 , 314.22 and 314.09. Really frustrated having spent $2000 on cards only to experience constant issues.
> 
> Thanks all


Skyrim was really tough on the overclocks of my GTX Titan. Had to drop them around 50mhz for them to be stable in Skyrim (similar to FarCry 3). Once I did that though it was fine. I do run a lot of mods on Skyrim and get about 4000MB of VRAM usage but even without them the original game was still just as tough.

Running nanneons 145% BIOS with a 1150mhz core overclock and 6600mhz memory overlock stable. 1200mhz is stable in BF3 for me but not in Skyrim.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Sigh. Yes they do.


Well?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> No sir. What driver and bios you using?


TI bios: Been using that for a while so no issues there.
Driver: 320.14
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Nope, is this the only game you have the issue with?


Yes it is only this game, have nice FPS, but it stutters even if I stand still and just look around.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> From anandtech's forum:
> _I can tell you that the main VRM circuitry found on Titan can handle up to a maximum of 360Ws of power (50~60W per phase)._
> 
> So he means that up to 360W it's a 100% guarantee?
> 
> 1150 MHz @ 1,175V = 330W in 3DMark 11.
> 
> On xtremesystems.org someone wrote about 400+ W. I found on the internet that VRM part on Titan is very weak for hardmod. So looks like if we have maximum 1,212V there should be no problems at any loads


First of all thanks for the infos.

To be quite honest i am not planning running my card at 1.212V. I have a pretty hard stability test methodology and i am not getting great results above 1.187V anyway (316W max peak during Sleeping dog bench loops at 1150Mhz).

And that's IF i decide to stick with a modded bios. I have started a series of tests to compare actual results between stock and modded bios at various frequencies. Not talking only about benchmarks (still, again only game benchmarks, not interested in synthetics) but real "timedemos" for BF3, Crysis3, Farcry3 and Maxpayne3. Chances are i am sticking with the stock bios, my card boosts at 1058Mhz out of the box and i haven't seen the card go under 1Ghz no matter what so i'd say my throttle "issue" is mild.

Still skeptical about the long term reliability though (again talking about the pcb components, vrms etc, not the gpu chip itself)


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Still skeptical about the long term reliability though (again talking about the pcb components, vrms etc, not the gpu chip itself)


If you are worried about the long term reliability with higher TDP, you should worry about overvolting GPU core first.

This is from Ryan Smith (GPU Editor @ Anandtech)..
Quote:


> NVIDIA doesn't believe voltages over 1.1625v on Titan will meet their longevity standards, so using them is still very much going to reduce the lifespan of a Titan card.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled/2

If you're that worried, stick with the stock BIOS and never overclock beyond stock voltage (1.1625V) of your Titan allows.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> You can actually grab the TI bios from their downloads page now with no hoops to jump through.


Really?
Well that is great now Thestache can finally stop spreading false information like he did for the past 2 weeks.
Something tells met that he is gonna bring up the fact that the bios have a POST message well I can live with that argument as it is true.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I would like to try ans start actually overclocking my titan where can I find a good guide / settings/ profiles that are safe and reliable yet well performing? is it really worth it?


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Wow just started metro Last light 2560x1440 and everything maxed and get 30Fps at the first bit in the game, lol fail 4.5Ghz 3930K sli Titans 16gb 2ghz ram wow *** nvidia.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Wow just started metro Last light 2560x1440 and everything maxed and get 30Fps at the first bit in the game, lol fail 4.5Ghz 3930K sli Titans 16gb 2ghz ram wow *** nvidia.


Similar to Crysis 3, I think 3-Way SLI Titan is ideal for this game.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Still skeptical about the long term reliability though (again talking about the pcb components, vrms etc, not the gpu chip itself)


In this case I suggest you to use a fan (90-120-140 mm) with allowable RPM (noise) for you. This fan can blow on the cards just internal air. It will be good enough:



I even use it with water cooled GTX 680s (and used with GTX 580s). Sure will use it with Titans too (+backplates with pads). But my case got very weak ventilation (got no any rads there).


----------



## steverebo

Hi guys just bought my titan and I've got it running one of naennon's bios I e got the card stable at 1202 core and 6500 memory but my benchmark scores are nothing like you guys are getting:/

My 3Dmark11 score is P12871

I'm running an I7 3770k @4.5ghz
Patriot viper 3 16 gb @ 1800 10 10 10 24 1T
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe motherboard
Corsair TX650M PSU
Plextor M5 Pro Extreme 256gb SSD
Windows 8 Pro 64bit


----------



## DonPablo83

Any sli titan users having frame rate issues with metro LL? Im getting no more than 30fps on lowest settings. Im using 320.14 driver and triple screens


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Any sli titan users having frame rate issues with metro LL? Im getting no more than 30fps on lowest settings. Im using 320.14 driver and triple screens


Only issue I had was game freezing. A fresh install of the game is the only fix I found for that. What is your GPU use? Does it stay same FPS even if settings turned up?


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Only issue I had was game freezing. A fresh install of the game is the only fix I found for that. What is your GPU use? Does it stay same FPS even if settings turned up?


using 3x titans.. still only 30fps even on one screen (2560x1600) still at low settings.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> using 3x titans.. still only 30fps even on one screen (2560x1600) still at low settings.


weird..i stopped lcore.exe (logitech control panel) and boom.. 60+fps. now to find out why my cards wont push above stock clocks... stuck at 836mhz


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> using 3x titans.. still only 30fps even on one screen (2560x1600) still at low settings.


30fps on 1 screen..... Something is definitely screwed up. @ 5760x1080 my max was 140fps.
I would start off with a clean install Of drivers, if no fixes try a fresh install of the entire game.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> weird..i stopped lcore.exe (logitech control panel) and boom.. 60+fps. now to find out why my cards wont push above stock clocks... stuck at 836mhz


Weird I have Lcore running also and no issues. You might need an updated version. Glad you found it.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> using 3x titans.. still only 30fps even on one screen (2560x1600) still at low settings.


It´s pretty weird lcore.exe would limit the FPS. Makes me want to uninstall my G13 drivers completely. Good thing you found the fix for the issue.


----------



## steverebo

Can anyone advise me if this score looks right I just don't think with my spec and overclock it should be this low

My 3Dmark11 score is P12871

EVGA GTX TITAN @1202 and. 6500
I'm running an I7 3770k @4.5ghz
Patriot viper 3 16 gb @ 1800 10 10 10 24 1T
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe motherboard
Corsair TX650M PSU
Plextor M5 Pro Extreme 256gb SSD
Windows 8 Pro 64bit
1080p


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Wow just started metro Last light 2560x1440 and everything maxed and get 30Fps at the first bit in the game, lol fail 4.5Ghz 3930K sli Titans 16gb 2ghz ram wow *** nvidia.


Do you have SSAA on? If you do it will destroy your FPS performance. My SLI 670's are pushing almost twice the pixels of your setup (5970x1080) everything maxed (with no SSAA) and my average FPS are ~33 Max 120, min 15... If you are not using SSAA and getting that performance something may be off with your setup. Any other 1440p users out there check performance for 3930Sabertooth?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 30fps on 1 screen..... Something is definitely screwed up. @ 5760x1080 my max was 140fps.
> I would start off with a clean install Of drivers, if no fixes try a fresh install of the entire game.


I agree with this... Also, Swolern see my post in the surround thread


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Hi guys just bought my titan and I've got it running one of naennon's bios I e got the card stable at 1202 core and 6500 memory but my benchmark scores are nothing like you guys are getting:/
> 
> My 3Dmark11 score is P12871
> 
> I'm running an I7 3770k @4.5ghz
> Patriot viper 3 16 gb @ 1800 10 10 10 24 1T
> ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe motherboard
> Corsair TX650M PSU
> Plextor M5 Pro Extreme 256gb SSD
> Windows 8 Pro 64bit


Sure you are running at those speeds? Your score is lower than what I get on stock settings. You should hit above 15000 on that setup.
Have you tried a benchmark where you could see the overlay that it is operation on that settings all the time?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Wow just started metro Last light 2560x1440 and everything maxed and get 30Fps at the first bit in the game, lol fail 4.5Ghz 3930K sli Titans 16gb 2ghz ram wow *** nvidia.


You do realize @ 1440p setting the game to 4x SSAA you are rendering it at 5120x2880 then downsampling? That's about 11+ million more pixels than 1440p.

Taken from http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/metro-last-light-graphics-breakdown-and-performance-guide
Quote:


> In Metro 2033, players could utilize Multisample Anti-Aliasing (MSAA) instead of Analytical Anti-Aliasing to generate an even sharper, less aliased image. Unfortunately, due to 2033's deferred lighting, the performance impact of MSAA was tremendous, making its use unfeasible on anything other than a three or four multi-GPU system when every other setting was enabled and maxed out. For Last Light, 4A has replaced Multisample Anti-Aliasing with Supersampling Anti-Aliasing (SSAA), which creates a significantly smoother, more detailed image by internally rendering every element of the screen at a higher resolution. In other words, on a player's 1920x1080 monitor, 2X SSAA renders Last Light at 2688x1512 on the GPU before resizing the image to 1920x1080, increasing the amount of detail per pixel. At 3X SSAA the downsample resolution increases to 3264x1836, and at 4X SSAA it is 3840x2160, the resolution of next-gen "4K" monitors and screen.


----------



## Evange

Ah... reminds me of the days back when Witcher 2 was just released. The bit -ching that came with Ubersampling.

Many rigs back then were destroyed by Ubersampling.


----------



## steverebo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Sure you are running at those speeds? Your score is lower than what I get on stock settings. You should hit above 15000 on that setup.
> Have you tried a benchmark where you could see the overlay that it is operation on that settings all the time?


Yep I've ran the valley benchmark and My gpu is shown 99% and at 1202/6500. I've never used a CPU with an igpu do I need to change any setting when using a dedicated one instead??

I'm mythed and a bit worried


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Ah... reminds me of the days back when Witcher 2 was just released. The bit -ching that came with Ubersampling.
> 
> Many rigs back then were destroyed by Ubersampling.


Some still are.

Even with a single TITAN, you can´t get stable 60 FPS with Ubersampling. Feels very choppy.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Yep I've ran the valley benchmark and My gpu is shown 99% and at 1202/6500. I've never used a CPU with an igpu do I need to change any setting when using a dedicated one instead??
> 
> I'm mythed and a bit worried


"I've never used a CPU with an igpu do I need to change any setting when using a dedicated one instead??"
what do you mean about that, are you using both Titan and the igpu or with Luclidlogix? If you do that 3dMark gives you a warning on the right side and that your benchmark is not valid.
What is the graphical score in 3DMark?


----------



## steverebo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> "I've never used a CPU with an igpu do I need to change any setting when using a dedicated one instead??"
> what do you mean about that, are you using both Titan and the igpu or with Luclidlogix? If you do that 3dMark gives you a warning on the right side and that your benchmark is not valid.
> What is the graphical score in 3DMark?


My score is 12871 which to me seems worryingly low at my system speed, it looks like most people get that at stock and not at 1202/6500


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> My score is 12871 which to me seems worryingly low at my system speed, it looks like most people get that at stock and not at 1202/6500


Have you tried comparing results from other benchmarks? What is the PCI reported bandwith on GPU-Z?

Have you checked if your clocks are stable during the full run, and the max temps?


----------



## steverebo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Have you tried comparing results from other benchmarks? What is the PCI reported bandwith on GPU-Z?
> 
> Have you checked if your clocks are stable during the full run, and the max temps?


I have set PCIE to Gen3 in bios and according to evga precision the clocks are stable and I have set a custom fan curve that keeps my gpu at around 70-75.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> I have set PCIE to Gen3 in bios and according to evga precision the clocks are stable and I have set a custom fan curve that keeps my gpu at around 70-75.


No, I mean, what´s the bandwith of PCIe reported on GPU-Z. Not the PCIe you set on the bios.

Also, what´s your average FPS on Unigine Valley and Heaven benchmarks?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Some still are.
> 
> Even with a single TITAN, you can´t get stable 60 FPS with Ubersampling. Feels very choppy.


Really?? The game ran quite ok for me at 1080p back then when I was using a 670 2GB. It stutters a bit at crowded places.

Upgrading to a 1440p monitor meant that my 670 had to go.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Wow just started metro Last light 2560x1440 and everything maxed and get 30Fps at the first bit in the game, lol fail 4.5Ghz 3930K sli Titans 16gb 2ghz ram wow *** nvidia.


May have found something for you to try Sabertooth...









Apparently some folks have the same issue if using HDMI Source Post Source Link
Quote:


> Last Light's PC performance issues are perhaps more troublesome. I was having some fairly intense issues running the game on an AMD Radeon 6870 (with 8GB of RAM and an i5 3.4Ghz processor), and found that it ran much more smoothly on my other PC, which runs an Nvidia GeForce 660Ti (with 8GB of RAM and a i5 2.8Ghz). That said, I couldn't get either machine to run the game well on my TV through HDMI; both games seemed stuck at 24-30 frames per second, no matter which settings or resolutions I chose. *The only way to get them to run at a high framerate was to plug them into my PC monitor via DVI.*


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Weird I have Lcore running also and no issues. You might need an updated version. Glad you found it.


Lcore is up to date. Its weird, never thought it could cause dramas in games. Are u getting any form of over clock during game play? For some reason, my cards sit at stock clocks. Triple screen is playable but it would be nice to hit that 60fps sweet spot.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> May have found something for you to try Sabertooth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some folks have the same issue if using HDMI Source Post Source Link


Yeah I've seen that. Dell u3011's can only reach max res using dvi cables, wont do it with hdmi. So yeah, im $**t out of luck there. Lol


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> My score is 12871 which to me seems worryingly low at my system speed, it looks like most people get that at stock and not at 1202/6500


You didn`t answere my questions is 12871 your combined score or just the graphic? And what with that IGPU?


----------



## DonPablo83

I get the same thing with batman ac. Stock clocks only.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Really?? The game ran quite ok for me at 1080p back then when I was using a 670 2GB. It stutters a bit at crowded places.
> 
> Upgrading to a 1440p monitor meant that my 670 had to go.


Yep.

Even @ 1080p I couldn´t get stable 60 FPS with Witcher 2´s ubersampling. Even on a single GTX TITAN. I could run the game buttesmooth with 32xCSAA and 16xAF, and get 60 FPS 24/7, but not with ubersampling.

With SLI TITANs I don´t think that would be an issue now, even @ 1440p. Gonna test later.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Hi guys,

What BIOS would you recommend I flash to? I have an overclock of 1150/6200 at 1.175v and 106% and it runs fine, but throttles down as low as 1087 at times. I want to keep these settings but remove the throttle. I'm not looking for any fancy voltage mods, just as close to a stock BIOS as it can get but without the throttling.

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> May have found something for you to try Sabertooth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some folks have the same issue if using HDMI Source Post Source Link
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've seen that. Dell u3011's can only reach max res using dvi cables, wont do it with hdmi. So yeah, im $**t out of luck there. Lol
Click to expand...

Was looking at monitor reviews, and came across this...
Quote:


> I recently had a problem where I simply couldn't get my NV GPU to supply full range RGB (0-255) over HDMI when the resolution was either 720p or 1080p at 59.94 Hz.
> Apparently this has been a known problem for years, and the only reliable solution was to edit your driver .ini files before installation.
> 
> After some digging through obscure NV support posts I managed to find the registry keys that control this behaviour, and I implemented a small tool to switch all graphics modes between full range and limited range. It's not as convenient as a driver level toggle, but it fixed my problem and since NV hasn't acted on this for years I don't expect them to do so any time soon.


Source

So there's a dowloadable tool there to toggle between HDMI and normal settings... Anyone know anything about this, as it was the first I'd heard....


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Even @ 1080p I couldn´t get stable 60 FPS with Witcher 2´s ubersampling. Even on a single GTX TITAN. I could run the game buttesmooth with 32xCSAA and 16xAF, and get 60 FPS 24/7, but not with ubersampling.
> 
> With SLI TITANs I don´t think that would be an issue now, even @ 1440p. Gonna test later.


Cool. Keep us updated! Can't believe a 2 year old game can still be so demanding.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> I get the same thing with batman ac. Stock clocks only.


Batman AC DX11 is poorly optimized. You have to modify your config file. Just do a google search on it.


----------



## ebidon

Today I found out an interesting setting for my Titan in order to get 1202/6300Mhz stable for Far Cry 3. Firstly I am using TI bios, and any settings beyond 332Mhz to the core I will get 1202Mhz. If I add 331Mhz to the core then I get 1189Mhz. In the past I always added 339 to the core to get 1202Mhz (+340 I will get 1212 but it will crash within a minute), however it probably only hold less than 30 mins in Far Cry 3 then driver crashed. Today I tried +333Mhz then played almost 6 hours Far Cry 3 and it works! No more driver crashes!

I have no idea why this happened but I guess it is worse to try if you have similar situations like this.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Cool. Keep us updated! Can't believe a 2 year old game can still be so demanding.


Let's not forget the original Crysis lol.... it did that for longer and even today with mods still does


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebidon*
> 
> Today I found out an interesting setting for my Titan in order to get 1202/6300Mhz stable for Far Cry 3. Firstly I am using TI bios, and any settings beyond 332Mhz to the core I will get 1202Mhz. If I add 331Mhz to the core then I get 1189Mhz. In the past I always added 339 to the core to get 1202Mhz (+340 I will get 1212 but it will crash within a minute), however it probably only hold less than 30 mins in Far Cry 3 then driver crashed. Today I tried +333Mhz then played almost 6 hours Far Cry 3 and it works! No more driver crashes!
> 
> I have no idea why this happened but I guess it is worse to try if you have similar situations like this.


What is TI bios?


----------



## steverebo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> No, I mean, what´s the bandwith of PCIe reported on GPU-Z. Not the PCIe you set on the bios.
> 
> Also, what´s your average FPS on Unigine Valley and Heaven benchmarks?


My motherboard only has 1 pcie slot at 16x so I can't see why it would be running slower. I will check when I get home


----------



## steverebo

That's my combin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> You didn`t answere my questions is 12871 your combined score or just the graphic? And what with that IGPU?


that's my combined score my graphics is at 14000 which still seems very low compared to others


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> What is TI bios?


Tech inferno bios you can get it at their download portal


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> My motherboard only has 1 pcie slot at 16x so I can't see why it would be running slower. I will check when I get home


I´ve seen cases of users that had defective MOBOs, that woudn´t give them the proper bandwith, and after switching MOBOs improved their scores. Just saying.

You should also run the unigine benchmarks too, because if this only happens at 3DMARK11, I wouldn´t worry too much.


----------



## steverebo

I ran the valley benchmark and only get an average of 62fps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I´ve seen cases of users that had defective MOBOs, that woudn´t give them the proper bandwith, and after switching MOBOs improved their scores. Just saying.
> 
> You should also run the unigine benchmarks too, because if this only happens at 3DMARK11, I wouldn´t worry too much.


I ran the valley benchmark and only get an average of 62fps so its not just 3dmark


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Are there water blocks for the super clocked Titans?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Are there water blocks for the super clocked Titans?


All Titans are the same reference design. A Super Clocked just means it's clocked higher than stock clocks through it's bios. You can use any Titan block available.


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Are there water blocks for the super clocked Titans?


what would be the difference?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> what would be the difference?


Obviously one block is clocked higher, silly


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> I ran the valley benchmark and only get an average of 62fps
> I ran the valley benchmark and only get an average of 62fps so its not just 3dmark


Yeah, that´s kinda low. Could be your 650W PSU is not enough for overclocking both your GPU and CPU at those clocks. Maybe try on a 850W PSU? I really don´t know. You should really get better scores in your system, at those clocks.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Obviously one block is clocked higher, silly


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Obviously one block is clocked higher, silly


Lol


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> what would be the difference?


Just a noob double checking. ahahah. Debating if I should go under water.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just a noob double checking. ahahah. Debating if I should go under water.


No question is stupid here. We have all been there.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just a noob double checking. ahahah. Debating if I should go under water.


No worries bud, I was only pulling your leg









All Titan cards are reference PCBs so shopping for a block is very easy, any block will fit for any manufacturer


----------



## Nemessss

any benchmark with 3 gtx titan on metro LL? @1080p with 2/4 ssaa


----------



## DeadLink

I have a question to those Gigabyte (Z77) owners with Titans. I run the F4 bios and had no problems with the older GTX 680. Now I am getting no boot to windows with my Titan now, and I need to know if the F4 is to old to work correctly.

This may be a good question for EVGA_JacobF, as a part of the documentation provided with the Titan, it clearly states that a Bios update may be required.

Thank you for your help!

-Matt


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Lcore is up to date. Its weird, never thought it could cause dramas in games. Are u getting any form of over clock during game play? For some reason, my cards sit at stock clocks. Triple screen is playable but it would be nice to hit that 60fps sweet spot.


Yes Im running Last Light @ 1150/3404mhz. Gives about a 12% performance increase from stock clocks. Using stock bios also.

Lcore screws up Dead Space 2 for me. Every time i play it i have to completely uninstall Lcore or i have the "spinning bug". Damn Logitech.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> any benchmark with 3 gtx titan on metro LL? @1080p with 2/4 ssaa


One day when I finish my Force1 rig... one day lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yes Im running Last Light @ 1150/3404mhz. Gives about a 12% performance increase from stock clocks. Using stock bios also.


Sweet!


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I have a question to those Gigabyte (Z77) owners with Titans. I run the F4 bios and had no problems with the older GTX 680. Now I am getting no boot to windows with my Titan now, and I need to know if the F4 is to old to work correctly.
> 
> This may be a good question for EVGA_JacobF, as a part of the documentation provided with the Titan, it clearly states that a Bios update may be required.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> -Matt


Hey man,

Try looking around in your BIOS for a CSM (Compatibility Support Module) and make sure it's set to legacy/on. I had an issue with my Titan on my Maximus V Extreme. I turned on CSM and it worked perfectly. Failing that, try to get the latest BIOS for your board.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yes Im running Last Light @ 1150/3404mhz. Gives about a 12% performance increase from stock clocks. Using stock bios also.
> 
> Lcore screws up Dead Space 2 for me. Every time i play it i have to completely uninstall Lcore or i have the "spinning bug". Damn Logitech.


What AB/PrecisionX settings are you using for that OC, mate? Assuming you're using either of them







.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> What AB/PrecisionX settings are you using for that OC, mate? Assuming you're using either of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not every Titan will use the same settings to achieve the same clocks. YMMV. Many variables, ex. bios,temps,chip quality. Im using PrecisionX. Right now i have one EVGA and one Asus Titan so I even have to vary core offsets so i can get the core clocks speeds to match. Here is my highest offset setting.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

How is throttling on Metro: LL? Is it one of "those games" that makes your core throttle much?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> How is throttling on Metro: LL? Is it one of "those games" that makes your core throttle much?


Zero throttle in LL for me.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebidon*
> 
> Today I found out an interesting setting for my Titan in order to get 1202/6300Mhz stable for Far Cry 3. Firstly I am using TI bios, and any settings beyond 332Mhz to the core I will get 1202Mhz. If I add 331Mhz to the core then I get 1189Mhz. In the past I always added 339 to the core to get 1202Mhz (+340 I will get 1212 but it will crash within a minute), however it probably only hold less than 30 mins in Far Cry 3 then driver crashed. Today I tried +333Mhz then played almost 6 hours Far Cry 3 and it works! No more driver crashes!
> 
> I have no idea why this happened but I guess it is worse to try if you have similar situations like this.


You know that it is increments by 13 mhz right?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> That's my combin
> that's my combined score my graphics is at 14000 which still seems very low compared to others


Thats true just wanted to know. On Graphics I think you should hit 17000 ish. But you are connecting your monitor to the Titan card and not to the hdmi on the mobo since you mention IGPU I mean? Thats why I also mention Lucidlogix.


----------



## far327

To follow up with the issue related to Titan and Skyrim experiencing driver crashes...

I download the TI vbios located in the downloads section of the TechInferno website.

I updated both my Titans.

So far I've been able to play for about 2 and half hours without any issues. I cranked the fans up to 100% and left the clock speeds at the base settings that came pre-loaded on the TI vbios

I even went as far as to max out the GPU usage by downsampling at 3840x2160 w/ 8x SGSS and high quality Ambient Occlusion. All of this while using ENB. Of course my FPS wasn't so great (18FPS) but the good news is I never crashed once and I ran at those settings for about an hour.

I'll update again after I do a heavy test tomorrow.

THANK YOU EVERYONE! Especcially maarten12100

Also thanks to mcg75 , thestache and EC51

Please visit my mods blog with my ENB preset if you're interested - http://faroffmods.wordpress.com/


----------



## wermad

What are you're guys temps w/ oc'd and/or modded bios???


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Cool. Keep us updated! Can't believe a 2 year old game can still be so demanding.


There you go. Did a 3 minutes benchmark on FRAPS. Maxed settings on Witcher 2 including ubersampling @ 1440p. I jusr ran around Flotsam during benchmark. Both TITANS are OCed @ 1124/1110

Single GTX TITAN:
MIN FPS: 33
MAX FPS: 44
AVERAGE: 37.210

Hardly smooth, as I've said.

Now SLI GTX TITAN:
MIN FPS: 50
MAX FPS: 88.69
AVERAGE: 70

That's more like it. Amazing SLI scaling on Witcher 2.


----------



## JCPUser

Anybody using MSI afterburner and the TI Bios? Heard some reports of it not playing nice when trying to set the voltage...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> There you go. Did a 3 minutes benchmark on FRAPS. Maxed settings on Witcher 2 including ubersampling @ 1440p. I jusr ran around Flotsam during benchmark. Both TITANS are OCed @ 1124/1110
> 
> Single GTX TITAN:
> MIN FPS: 33
> MAX FPS: 44
> AVERAGE: 37.210
> 
> Hardly smooth, as I've said.
> 
> Now SLI GTX TITAN:
> MIN FPS: 50
> MAX FPS: 88.69
> AVERAGE: 70
> 
> That's more like it. Amazing SLI scaling on Witcher 2.


Damn nice! Supersampling is indeed a performance killer...


----------



## steverebo

Ok can anyone help it seems that no matter what bios I flash on my titan it caps its core clock at 967 and won't go any higher????


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Ok can anyone help it seems that no matter what bios I flash on my titan it caps its core clock at 967 and won't go any higher????


when you bios flash you may have to re install the drivers as well as the overclocking program you have like evga precision X or After Burner


----------



## steverebo

Ah ok I will give that a go


----------



## far327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What are you're guys temps w/ oc'd and/or modded bios???


I average around 55 to 65c with SLi Titans

That's with fans at 100%

Stock speeds evga Super clock models.

TI vbios


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What are you're guys temps w/ oc'd and/or modded bios???


Are you looking for air or water temps Wermad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> I average around 55 to 65c with SLi Titans
> That's with fans at 100%


Max temps are what are important.


----------



## Kane2207

Stock BIOS, air, +37mv brings me to 79C max with 85% fan if I peg Valley to run endless loops.

My case has an inverted ATX with reversed airflow though, so not the best. I need to invest in water (and update the case in my profile...)


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Stock BIOS, air, +37mv brings me to 79C max with 85% fan if I peg Valley to run endless loops.
> 
> My case has an inverted ATX with reversed airflow though, so not the best. I need to invest in water (and update the case in my profile...)


before you "invest".. consider this http://www.overclock.net/t/1378641/titan-tim-upgrade/10#post_19807835

i had great success







redoing the thermal paste


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *far327*
> 
> I average around 55 to 65c with SLi Titans
> 
> That's with fans at 100%
> 
> Stock speeds evga Super clock models.
> 
> TI vbios


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Are you looking for air or water temps Wermad?
> Max temps are what are important.










should have specified on water








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Stock BIOS, air, +37mv brings me to 79C max with 85% fan if I peg Valley to run endless loops.
> 
> My case has an inverted ATX with reversed airflow though, so not the best. I need to invest in water (and update the case in my profile...)


Thanks


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Stock BIOS, air, +37mv brings me to 79C max with 85% fan if I peg Valley to run endless loops.
> 
> My case has an inverted ATX with reversed airflow though, so not the best. I need to invest in water (and update the case in my profile...)


79 is pretty high... did you set a custom fan curve with MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X? My Titan used to max out at around 80C on stock settings until I set up a custom fan curve via Afterburner.

After that it never even hit 70C on full load. My fan speed is 30% at an idle temperature of 39C and it will increase proportionately until it goes to 100% at 85C.

I must once again say that Nvidia did an excellent job of designing the cooler for 690 and Titan. The aluminum shroud is really good at dissipating heat.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Wow just started metro Last light 2560x1440 and everything maxed and get 30Fps at the first bit in the game, lol fail 4.5Ghz 3930K sli Titans 16gb 2ghz ram wow *** nvidia.


I am actually pleased with performance. I play at very high, very high tessellation, no ssaa at 5760*1080. On a single titan I occasionally dip below 50fps. The ssaa is the killer setting.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Anybody using MSI afterburner and the TI Bios? Heard some reports of it not playing nice when trying to set the voltage...


Evga precision works best with imho. I'm still playing with it. I think I still prefer a version of naennons bios, still undecided.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> I think I still prefer a version of naennons bios, still undecided.


Am I missing something ? How can you prefer naennons variants over TI BIOS ? From my limited experience with naennons variants, they're all crippled BIOS = fixed voltage. You gain removed throttle but lose others such as flexible/dynamic voltage control etc. Also, naennons BIOS does not remove throttling 100% anyway.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Am I missing something ? How can you prefer naennons variants over TI BIOS ? From my limited experience with naennons variants, they're all crippled BIOS = fixed voltage. You gain removed throttle but lose others such as flexible/dynamic voltage control etc. Also, naennons BIOS does not remove throttling 100% anyway.


opt33's version changes volts from 2d to 3d, had zero throttle and I didn't have to let 3rd party software load on boot to increase my 3d voltage. The option to slightly lower 3d voltage is the only thing I like better about TI bios (which I admit is a strong feature).


----------



## wholeeo

Pretty satisfied on how well the Titans handle SSAA x2 @ 1440P in Metro Last Light with everything else maxed. Getting a steady 60 with vsync on which is great considering the game is being rendered at 3854x2016 at these settings. For those that are deep into the game,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is Physx responsible for the bouncing parts on the females during that stage show? lol


----------



## djriful

It seems like everyone is hitting around 1124 - 1150Mhz for most stability in any games.


----------



## ebidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> You know that it is increments by 13 mhz right?


Yes.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Anybody using MSI afterburner and the TI Bios? Heard some reports of it not playing nice when trying to set the voltage...


Nope, you can't adjust the voltage via AB, at least not with the beta 9. Precision can do it but good luck saving/storing the voltage setting in your profiles...there is always the Nvidia Inspector, if you are ok with the interface...


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Nope, you can't adjust the voltage via AB, at least not with the beta 9. Precision can do it but good luck saving/storing the voltage setting in your profiles...there is always the Nvidia Inspector, if you are ok with the interface...


Nvidia Inspector interface is the most intuitive. Far better than RivaTunner clones like AfterBurner/Precision.
That being said, once you make a batch file (more than one if you want different clocks/profiles), you don't need to deal with the interface. (You don't even need to open NV Inspector for overclocks.
Switching between different clocks/voltages through NV Inspector batch files is better than switching profiles in AfterBurner/Precision.

I use NV Inspector batch files for OC profiles. And AfterBurner/Precision for custom fan profiles only (and of course, OSD).


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> before you "invest".. consider this http://www.overclock.net/t/1378641/titan-tim-upgrade/10#post_19807835
> 
> i had great success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redoing the thermal paste


I changed it for MX-4 and only saw 1C difference, the factory application was actually quite good.

Thanks for the link though


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 79 is pretty high... did you set a custom fan curve with MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X? My Titan used to max out at around 80C on stock settings until I set up a custom fan curve via Afterburner.
> 
> After that it never even hit 70C on full load. My fan speed is 30% at an idle temperature of 39C and it will increase proportionately until it goes to 100% at 85C.
> 
> I must once again say that Nvidia did an excellent job of designing the cooler for 690 and Titan. The aluminum shroud is really good at dissipating heat.


It's due to the case more than anything else, I have switched to a Lian-Li PC-A05N, the 700D was a bit big. The old case had the card low 70s but by inverting the board, having the card over the top of the Noctua, the change in the airflow and because the case is smaller, I'm seeing 5-7C on top of what I used to get. Am currently piecing together a water loop for it anyway (more for quietness and aesthetic than temps) , will probably get round to it in the next month or so


----------



## lukeman3000

Instead of creating another thread, I thought I'd ask here:

I'm helping my friend pick out parts for a PC. At the exact same price, does a GTX 690 or a Titan make more sense?

As far as I know, the 690 outperforms the Titan (correct?).

But, being a dual-GPU card, does the 690 experience any issues (such as microstutter), that the Titan would not? Or have such issues pretty much been completely eliminated at this point?

I personally have a 690 and feel that it has been nothing but awesome over the course of the past year or so that I've owned it, but I just want to make sure I make the most sensible decision for my friend. Both cards on newegg cost exactly the same, so which one makes more sense to buy?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> See that's the problem and a common misconception. GTX Titans aren't binned and are all the same reference design. Any GTX Titan at any price point with any BIOS can be better or worse that another simply because it's the same silicone lottery you have with CPUs. I can assure you though that any GTX Titan with nanneons BOIS will be able to pull off 1000-1100mhz stable as long as their is nothing defective about the chip. And that's a healthy 26%+ overclock.
> 
> Don't think I've heard of anyone that can't reach 1100mhz with nanneons BIOS is there? Most boost that high with the stock BIOS at default settings. Mine boosts to 999mhz at default settings and is running 1150mhz overclocked.
> 
> For $10 though it's no big deal. Get which ever is in stock.
> I'll take it off your hands for a small profit if you decide you don't want it anymore. Lol.


I had a Titan that only boosted to 1006Mhz. It also only did +10 on the core but I doubt that was even fully stable. It didn't matter which BIOS I applied. Biggest POS Titan ever. ..


----------



## Evange

Just curious about the Titan throttling issues... of all the reviews I read on the Net, none of them mentioned throttling when Titan is overclocked.

Did Nvidia bribed them or something?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Instead of creating another thread, I thought I'd ask here:
> 
> I'm helping my friend pick out parts for a PC. At the exact same price, does a GTX 690 or a Titan make more sense?
> 
> As far as I know, the 690 outperforms the Titan (correct?).
> 
> But, being a dual-GPU card, does the 690 experience any issues (such as microstutter), that the Titan would not? Or have such issues pretty much been completely eliminated at this point?
> 
> I personally have a 690 and feel that it has been nothing but awesome over the course of the past year or so that I've owned it, but I just want to make sure I make the most sensible decision for my friend. Both cards on newegg cost exactly the same, so which one makes more sense to buy?


Get your friend a gtx780 or 2 and call it a day.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Just curious about the Titan throttling issues... of all the reviews I read on the Net, none of them mentioned throttling when Titan is overclocked.
> 
> Did Nvidia bribed them or something?


They had a Nvidia vendor bios which doesn't throttle. (besides if you say something bad you can be sure not to get another new batch of cards for reviewing next time)
Just like how TPU removed their verdict about the gtx590 being an epic fail.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> They had a Nvidia vendor bios which doesn't throttle. (besides if you say something bad you can be sure not to get another new batch of cards for reviewing next time)
> Just like how TPU removed their verdict about the gtx590 being an epic fail.


Lol TPU is sure harsh on Nvidia...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I had a Titan that only boosted to 1006Mhz. It also only did +10 on the core but I doubt that was even fully stable. It didn't matter which BIOS I applied. Biggest POS Titan ever. ..


That sucks! Was their anything else wrong with it though and did you return it?


----------



## nyrang3rs

I'm trying to squeeze better performance out of a game that still uses DX9. Any tips?


----------



## ebidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Have you tried to reflash a bios??? Mine one also only boost to 1006 with stock bios but after TI bios flashed I can do 1202 stable. You should have a go before return it.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebidon*
> 
> Yes.


So if this is true, then the clock must also respond to lower increments like GPU-Z shows, but precision shows 13 increments. So wonder what is true again as I mention it before, hehe


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Instead of creating another thread, I thought I'd ask here:
> 
> I'm helping my friend pick out parts for a PC. At the exact same price, does a GTX 690 or a Titan make more sense?
> 
> As far as I know, the 690 outperforms the Titan (correct?).
> 
> But, being a dual-GPU card, does the 690 experience any issues (such as microstutter), that the Titan would not? Or have such issues pretty much been completely eliminated at this point?
> 
> I personally have a 690 and feel that it has been nothing but awesome over the course of the past year or so that I've owned it, but I just want to make sure I make the most sensible decision for my friend. Both cards on newegg cost exactly the same, so which one makes more sense to buy?


690 compaired to Titan has more frame latency. So even if you have higher FPS but more frame latency your real FPS would be lower that shown. Thats why I bought Titan and droped my CF setup. I had high FPS but felt like it was the half and that was true since the latency was terribel. But again AMD is wors than Nvidia on this but still 690 shows high frame latency in some games and the Titan is the lowest of all included single AMD card.


----------



## ebidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> So if this is true, then the clock must also respond to lower increments like GPU-Z shows, but precision shows 13 increments. So wonder what is true again as I mention it before, hehe


I have no idea, but information (1202) I got are from precision X. CPU-Z shows 1209.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> 690 compaired to Titan has more frame latency. *So even if you have higher FPS but more frame latency your real FPS would be lower that shown*. Thats why I bought Titan and droped my CF setup. I had high FPS but felt like it was the half and that was true since the latency was terribel. But again AMD is wors than Nvidia on this but still 690 shows high frame latency in some games and the Titan is the lowest of all included single AMD card.


That doesn't hold true for Nvidia. The observed and reported FPS are usually spot on from the reports I've seen.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So who else is going to be dumping their Titans for 3 or 4 780's if they come out for $500?


----------



## Kane2207

Thought crosses my mind, but I may just pick up a second hand Titan if people start dumping them through the classifieds here


----------



## Cito

Ill prob get another 2 Titans =\ I am fine with my 2 Titans even if i paid 1k more still better then 780's


----------



## rationalthinking

How are 320.14 for everyone?

I am trying them now but seem like pure trash, just like 320.00.

EDIT:
I might have answered my own question. Crashing in FC3 and in synthetic tests with previously stable OCs.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Instead of creating another thread, I thought I'd ask here:
> 
> I'm helping my friend pick out parts for a PC. At the exact same price, does a GTX 690 or a Titan make more sense?
> 
> As far as I know, the 690 outperforms the Titan (correct?).
> 
> But, being a dual-GPU card, does the 690 experience any issues (such as microstutter), that the Titan would not? Or have such issues pretty much been completely eliminated at this point?
> 
> I personally have a 690 and feel that it has been nothing but awesome over the course of the past year or so that I've owned it, but I just want to make sure I make the most sensible decision for my friend. Both cards on newegg cost exactly the same, so which one makes more sense to buy?


GTX680 SLI > GTX690 > TITAN in term of performances.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who else is going to be dumping their Titans for 3 or 4 780's if they come out for $500?


If anywhere near the 10% of Titan's performance some are claiming both of mine are being returned and replaced with two 780s. I'll gladly take that step down in performance for $800-$1000 back. I'd even consider three but then I'd have to change a few more things in my system.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who else is going to be dumping their Titans for 3 or 4 780's if they come out for $500?


The thought has crossed my mind. I've decided to buy a 780 for my upgraded Steam Box.

Will upgrade my main rig with a 4770K until IB-E and put this current 3770K on eBay to buy a used 3570K.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Ill prob get another 2 Titans =\ I am fine with my 2 Titans even if i paid 1k more still better then 780's


I would not fret,the boards going to be cut down to crap if history repeats,how could it not be for 500$.
Or do you think it will have full







6+2 ...i dought it maybe 4+2









I mean jeez would you think you paid too much for titan ??? of coarse we did








anyone who says otherwise is just lying to themselves but they are fast even single card.

Wait till 760it it should be the "new" midrange sli titan spanker for even less money b

titan is like coke whore you have not lived till you had one


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I would not fret,the boards going to be cut down to crap if history repeats,how could it not be for 500$.
> Or do you think it will have full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6+2 ...i dought it maybe 4+2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean jeez would you think you paid too much for titan ??? of coarse we did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who says otherwise is just lying to themselves but they are fast even single card.
> 
> Wait till 760it it should be the "new" midrange sli titan spanker for even less money b
> 
> titan is like coke whore you have not lived till you had one


Yep.. I already knew blowing 2k on graphics card was being crazy but...... Hey if you have the cash and you are married and cant go out no more..... What ells am i going to spend my money on? my WIFE?? HA!!!!! do not need more shoes!!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who else is going to be dumping their Titans for 3 or 4 780's if they come out for $500?


If i were a betting man, I would bet the 780 comes out at $699. That is if specs are true of 2304 CUDA cores 3gb vram. If they release at $500 that would definitely be a harsh kick in the nuts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> How are 320.14 for everyone?
> I am trying them now but seem like pure trash, just like 320.00.
> EDIT:
> I might have answered my own question. Crashing in FC3 and in synthetic tests with previously stable OCs.


My Titan SLI has loved 320.14 I played Far Cry 3 for about 3 hrs with a 1100mhz OC and a high mem OC of +400. Stable as a rock. I would try a driver uninstall and re-install using driver sweep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> titan is like coke whore you have not lived till you had one


HAHA!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who else is going to be dumping their Titans for 3 or 4 780's if they come out for $500?


Nope.... I'm stuck with mine until they die more than likely. Custom coolers







I could always pull them out of the SR-2 rig for Haswell though


----------



## djriful

Anyone know what's benefit for overclocking Memory clock?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Anyone getting throttling with their Titans in Metro Last light? I'm getting it in that game but no others...


----------



## djriful

I'm using 121gb115 BIOS once again clocking at 1110-1124Mhz Core and 3402 Mhz Mem... v1.212.

Very stable on Heaven and FireStrike http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/658621

I notice when I overvolt it with my EVGA software +38mV It will boost my Core up to 1150+Mhz even the voltage still shows 1.212. Can someone explain me this? Am I actually pulling more than 1.212 voltage in real time usage? The reading on the software is flawed?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Anyone know what's benefit for overclocking Memory clock?


Overclocking your memory provides faster access to the information in the video memory for your GPU core to process. If this will help you depends on your setup configuration and where your bottleneck is. The higher the resolution the more likelihood of a memory bottleneck. Therefore a memory OC will help a resolution of 5760x1080 much more that 1920x1080. Still a GPU core OC usually produces more FPS performance than a mem OC. So a good rule of thumb is to OC your core first to find stability and then your mem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Anyone getting throttling with their Titans in Metro Last light? I'm getting it in that game but no others...


I have seen none. Any particular part you are seeing it? Or throughout entire game and benchmark.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Anyone know what's benefit for overclocking Memory clock?


Like 100 points in 3dmark11 and nothing I can see in games.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Overclocking your memory provides faster access to the information in the video memory for your GPU core to process. If this will help you depends on your setup configuration and where your bottleneck is. The higher the resolution the more likelihood of a memory bottleneck. Therefore a memory OC will help a resolution of 5760x1080 much more that 1920x1080. Still a GPU core OC usually produces more FPS performance than a mem OC. So a good rule of thumb is to OC your core first to find stability and then your mem.
> I have seen none. Any particular part you are seeing it? Or throughout entire game and benchmark.


The benchmark in particular. In heaven and BF3 I get no throttling, but in the benchmark it throttles down to 692 mhz at some points even.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> The benchmark in particular. In heaven and BF3 I get no throttling, but in the benchmark it throttles down to 692 mhz at some points even.


No throttling for me in the benchmark( locked at 1150mhz), but i have 2-way SLI, you have tons more GPU overhead. In the benchmark with 2-way SLI i do see my GPU use drop to 70% at times (mostly 90% though) and thats with a 5760x1080 res. Possible CPU bottleneck or driver issue. If you are at 2560x1440 you could be seeing this bottleneck exacerbate and your cards trying to idle.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GTX680 SLI > GTX690 > TITAN in term of performances.


yes.

GTX680 SLI > = GTX690 > = GTX 670 SLI > Titan

Titan much overclocking can reach, in 90% of cases 2x GTX 670 performance boost max 1080mhz/6Ghz. and it is remarkable for a single gpu high end.
but when you overclock 670SLI @ 1250/7Ghz = bye bye Titan OC
that is all.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If i were a betting man, I would bet the 780 comes out at $699. That is if specs are true of 2304 CUDA cores 3gb vram*. If they release at $500 that would definitely be a harsh kick in the nuts!*
> .
> HAHA!


hahahaha

yes, I completely agree


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wonder if Titan waterblocks will be compatible with 780's?


----------



## Zaxis01

My 24/7 stable overclock for ASUS titan with SLIC of 73.7% is 1175mhz Core Clck and 1602mhz for Memory.

I was able to run Heaven 4.0 on extreme preset, and 3dmark 11 performance, also played some BF3 for around an hour with no issues and also tomb raider for about 30 mins no crashing or glitching issues detected.

I currently have it running on stock cooler. I will be watercooling it as soon as my 900d case arrives. So I'm estimating sometime next year!! LOL!

Anyway.. Has anyone went from stock cooler to h2o cooled and noticed any difference in overclock capabilities?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nope. Mine overclock the same on water as they did on air. Only difference was less throttling on water but its still there with the stock bios.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I wonder if Titan waterblocks will be compatible with 780's?


All I know is I want an AquaComputer block for my 780!


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> All I can find is that the GOP UEFI BOIS feature does nothing but allow windows 8 fast boot. Does not and is not a UEFI type BIOS for the GPU that you can boot into and adjust the GPUs voltage, clocks, fan profiles etc like you can with your motherboards BOIS? Am I wrong here I'm so confused.


"TITAN is the first NVIDIA card to ship with a full UEFI BIOS"

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmmain.aspx?faqid=59420


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Yep.. I already knew blowing 2k on graphics card was being crazy but...... Hey if you have the cash and you are married and cant go out no more..... What ells am i going to spend my money on? my WIFE?? HA!!!!! do not need more shoes!!!!


LOL. I totally agree with you. And I do not want any more Ikea too.


----------



## BDBB

Are the modded bioses like Naennon and Techinferno's safe for SLI surround?

I have 3x Titans coming in tomorrow and want to get it set up for my 3x 30 inch monitors.


----------



## stranger451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDBB*
> 
> Are the modded bioses like Naennon and Techinferno's safe for SLI surround?
> 
> I have 3x Titans coming in tomorrow and want to get it set up for my 3x 30 inch monitors.


If you are using the Naennon bios then you will have to go -~50Mhz gpu clock offset or you will crash constantly. That being said, I run 7680x1440 with my titans at 1150Mhz/3100Mhz/1.212V with the Naennon bios. Be warned that on air you will have to run your fans at 80% to actually be able to keep those temperatures bellow 80C.

I just repasted my titan in slot 1 but I'm still getting a delta of 7C between the two which I'm still testing. Hopefully the IC7 Diamond cures and I magically drop a few degrees.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDBB*
> 
> Are the modded bioses like Naennon and Techinferno's safe for SLI surround?
> 
> I have 3x Titans coming in tomorrow and want to get it set up for my 3x 30 inch monitors.


What resolution are those monitors?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who else is going to be dumping their Titans for 3 or 4 780's if they come out for $500?


I wish I could say no but the true answer is I would jump all over some 780 Lightnings, the Titan's are very powerful but they haven't been near as much fun as the 680 Lightnings were


----------



## BDBB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stranger451*
> 
> If you are using the Naennon bios then you will have to go -~50Mhz gpu clock offset or you will crash constantly. That being said, I run 7680x1440 with my titans at 1150Mhz/3100Mhz/1.212V with the Naennon bios. Be warned that on air you will have to run your fans at 80% to actually be able to keep those temperatures bellow 80C.
> 
> I just repasted my titan in slot 1 but I'm still getting a delta of 7C between the two which I'm still testing. Hopefully the IC7 Diamond cures and I magically drop a few degrees.


I game with headphones on so I don't mind maxing my fans out. I'll be going 7860x1600. From what I understood, the TI bios is the best?

What I was concerned about is the cards possibly not downclocking in the desktop due to the multimonitors.

Any advice for OCing three of these? I got my first one today and it will crash above 1110 at the stock voltage (1.162) with the stock bios. Not sure if that's a good card or bad card. Would you bios flash or just leave them as is?

Also, if anyone wants to weigh in on what CPU/mobo for this, i'm listening. Right now I've got the 2600k at 5.0ghz but I've read that PCIe 2.0 is going to screw me with three titans and three monitors (16x8x8x). So I need to get a 3930k or a 4770k.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDBB*
> 
> I game with headphones on so I don't mind maxing my fans out. I'll be going 7860x1600. From what I understood, the TI bios is the best?
> 
> What I was concerned about is the cards possibly not downclocking in the desktop due to the multimonitors.
> 
> Any advice for OCing three of these? I got my first one today and it will crash above 1110 at the stock voltage (1.162) with the stock bios. Not sure if that's a good card or bad card. Would you bios flash or just leave them as is?
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to weigh in on what CPU/mobo for this, i'm listening. Right now I've got the 2600k at 5.0ghz but I've read that PCIe 2.0 is going to screw me with three titans and three monitors (16x8x8x). So I need to get a 3930k or a 4770k.


Are you urgently finishing up your build? If not you can always wait for Haswell to be out since a lot of vendors have released their Haswell motherboards.


----------



## rationalthinking

I just finished benching my Titans again with the TI BIOS. My 3DMark score improved but not by much. I believe my 3770K @ 4.6GHz is bottle-necking the system.

The facts are right there in my face. When trying to find my highest stable offset I noticed only a 260pt difference from +245 to +290(My highest stable). Now most of you would say just push the 3770K more, true. The problem is I can pass Prime and game stable @ 5.0GHz 1.48V but can't pass the physics test in 3DMark11 at those speeds. Hell.. my highest OC for the 3770K to be stable in 3DMark11 is 4.6 and not a notch higher!

So what do you guys think? Bottlenecked by the 3770K for sure? Buy Haswell hoping for higher CPU clocks or just wait it out until IB-E?



My latest bench: 3DMark11 P22416


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I just finished benching my Titans again with the TI BIOS. My 3DMark score improved but not by much. I believe my 3770K @ 4.6GHz is bottle-necking the system.
> 
> The facts are right there in my face. When trying to find my highest stable offset I noticed only a 260pt difference from +245 to +290(My highest stable). Now most of you would say just push the 3770K more, true. The problem is I can pass Prime and game stable @ 5.0GHz 1.48V but can't pass the physics test in 3DMark11 at those speeds. Hell.. my highest OC for the 3770K to be stable in 3DMark11 is 4.6 and not a notch higher!
> 
> So what do you guys think? Bottlenecked by the 3770K for sure? Buy Haswell hoping for higher CPU clocks or just wait it out until IB-E?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest bench: 3DMark11 P22416


You're not bottlenecking at all with your cpu and overclock, look at your Graphics score compared to this guys 3930k sli Titan 3dmark11 score:

http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/5230#post_19936456


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest bench: 3DMark11 P22416
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bottlenecking at all with your cpu and overclock, look at your Graphics score compared to this guys 3930k sli Titan 3dmark11 score:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/5230#post_19936456
Click to expand...

You are correct. My overall score is just being held back by my lower physics score?

33234 isn't tooo low of a graphics score.


















Thanks.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> You are correct. My overall score is just being held back by my lower physics score?
> 
> Thanks.


So I guess you can sleep better now? It's kinda a love-hate relationship with benchmarks.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> You are correct. My overall score is just being held back by my lower physics score?
> 
> 33234 isn't tooo low of a graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You're definitely not bottlenecking, what's your Titans clocked at? Mine was pretty conservative, not to mention they are air cooled and throttled like crazy.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That sucks! Was their anything else wrong with it though and did you return it?


Nothing else was wrong with it but after a few hours of it being in my rig, I took it out in disgust. I'm not even sure ig it was stable at stock speeds since I didn't game on it for long.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> You are correct. My overall score is just being held back by my lower physics score?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you can sleep better now? It's kinda a love-hate relationship with benchmarks.
Click to expand...

haha yep!

I have just been licking my chops waiting on IB-E since probably last December. I should have upgraded to at less a 3930K when I put my last Titan loop together, but that was in mid March. That damn 4960X is sooo close I can taste it!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> You are correct. My overall score is just being held back by my lower physics score?
> 
> 33234 isn't tooo low of a graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely not bottlenecking, what's your Titans clocked at? Mine was pretty conservative, not to mention they are air cooled and throttled like crazy.
Click to expand...

1218 core / 1627 memory


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who else is going to be dumping their Titans for 3 or 4 780's if they come out for $500?


I am. I hope the 780's computing performance wasn't gimped though. Already bad enough that it comes with only 3GB.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> 1218 core / 1627 memory


Clocks will still work at 13MHz intervals with any bios installed. So it'll go like 1202 - 1215 - 1228MHz and so on, even if you have 1218Mhz set.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> You are correct. My overall score is just being held back by my lower physics score?
> 
> 33234 isn't tooo low of a graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, you need SB-E for higher overall scores. You killed my best score ever by a mile in GPU score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363163


----------



## Ftimster

Is ivy-e still coming in September??


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who else is going to be dumping their Titans for 3 or 4 780's if they come out for $500?


My take:

GTX 780: ~$699-799
GTX 770: $400-550

Nvidia loves to charge up the wahoo, so I wouldn't expect the 780 ~$500 if its a cut-downed GK110.


----------



## wholeeo

On second thought I'm prob staying with my Titan's even if the 780s are @ 500 and within 10% performance. I'm just too beat and tired to drain my loop once again, sell blocks, do returns, buy new cards, buy new blocks. I finally got my system how I want it and with early reports of Haswell looking mediocre my system will most likely stay as is till something really excites me. Wanted to move my system into a 900D but by the way that's looking I won't receive mine till some time next year. I think I've spent the last month or so fiddling around with my system, overclocking and benchmarking more than actually playing anything. I think its time I settle down and run through my ridiculous backlog.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm in the same boat brotha. Just too much hassle for me to want to switch down to 780's even with the savings. Besides, the 780's may be great cards for the money but Titans are still the top dogs!


----------



## wermad

Count me in. I ended w/ the Titans through some sweet deals and I would hate to give them up so early. I'm completely out of funds for my habit and its time to settle down for a while. I just switched over to a smaller case and loop. The recouped money will go towards projects for the home and bills.

Plus, Titan will still be the single core king for a while


----------



## BDBB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Are you urgently finishing up your build? If not you can always wait for Haswell to be out since a lot of vendors have released their Haswell motherboards.


Nah I'm not in a massive hurry, I just want to get what's best.

The cost difference between a 3930K and 4770k is immaterial to me...I'd be looking at $250-$300 for a used Rampage IV formula or extreme and $400 for a used 3930k vs. $330 for the $4770k and $300+ for a top end motherboard with PLX.

The 3930k will probably go to 4.5ghz. So far Haswell isn't looking that great in terms of clocks/temps and will probably get 4.7-5.0ghz.

PCIE 3.0 would be supported with Haswell vs. an unsupported patch on the X79 but I'm not sure if that really matters. As I understand it, neither build really has an upgrade path...the X79 is done and Broadwell will use the same socket as Haswell but a different chipset. Really wish I wasn't upgrading right now because my 2600k at 4.8ghz+ is basically the same performance as the other two options but since I have to, I need something to sway me to one platform or the other. It would be a waste to drop $2700 on GPUs and then gimp them with pcie 2.0.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Count me in. I ended w/ the Titans through some sweet deals and I would hate to give them up so early. I'm completely out of funds for my habit and its time to settle down for a while. I just switched over to a smaller case and loop. *The recouped money will go towards projects for the home and bills.*
> 
> Plus, Titan will still be the single core king for a while


So you're getting rid of the Titans then??? Lol...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So you're getting rid of the Titans then??? Lol...


Nah, sold the beast of a case and part of the loop that went with it. Titans are still awaiting to be thrashed in Surround.

Just finished downloading Metro 2034. Going to have some fun this weekend


----------



## BDBB

I will say that I'm impressed with the single Titan so far. I was just testing my GTX 670 4GBs in single card mode before I sold them so I have a frame of reference...at 2560x1600 an OCed Titan absolutely scorches a 670, I'd say overclocked it's 50% faster, possibly more depending on settings (ie going from high to very high in Crysis 3 doesn't have as large a percentage drop on the Titan). Based on the Hardocp review of tri sli titans at 5760x1080 that shows them doubling three 680s and three 7970s, I won't be surprised if three Titans get me 2.5x the FPS of three 670s at 7860x1600, especially since I couldn't OC my 670s at all whereas the Titans should get at least 10%.

What drivers are you all using?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nah, sold the beast of a case and part of the loop that went with it. Titans are still awaiting to be thrashed in Surround.
> 
> Just finished downloading Metro 2034. Going to have some fun this weekend


What case did you go with? I think my system has outgrown the backside of my 800D, Getting harder to close that thing,


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What case did you go with? I think my system has outgrown the backside of my 800D, Getting harder to close that thing,


HAF-XB:


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Is ivy-e still coming in September??


It may even be later, possibly November. They are all rumors though.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDBB*
> 
> I will say that I'm impressed with the single Titan so far. I was just testing my GTX 670 4GBs in single card mode before I sold them so I have a frame of reference...at 2560x1600 an OCed Titan absolutely scorches a 670, I'd say overclocked it's 50% faster, possibly more depending on settings (ie going from high to very high in Crysis 3 doesn't have as large a percentage drop on the Titan). Based on the Hardocp review of tri sli titans at 5760x1080 that shows them doubling three 680s and three 7970s, I won't be surprised if three Titans get me 2.5x the FPS of three 670s at 7860x1600, especially since I couldn't OC my 670s at all whereas the Titans should get at least 10%.
> 
> What drivers are you all using?


It is definitely not fair to compare 670 and Titan. The memory bus of 670 is only 256bit while Titan's is 384bit.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I notice when I overvolt it with my EVGA software +38mV It will boost my Core up to 1150+Mhz even the voltage still shows 1.212. Can someone explain me this? Am I actually pulling more than 1.212 voltage in real time usage? The reading on the software is flawed?


This is how the GPU Boost 2.0 works and the bios you use doesn't disable it.

With the stock bios my card (SC) behaves like this (leaving the gpu clock offset to 0):

+0mv 1.15V 1058Mhz (default boost)
+13mv 1.175V 1071Mhz
+25mv 1.187V 1084Mhz
+37mv 1.200V 1097Mhz

With the stock or any modded bios that doesn't disable the GPU Boost 2.0 every time you increase the mv a step, the max boost offset increases by one step as well or so it seems.

It seems strange to you because you use a moded bios with fixed voltage. Your voltage will remain the same no matter what but since the gpu boost is not disabled it will continue to behave like it's supposed to by increasing the freq by one step at the time.

(this doesn't happen with the TI bios btw).


----------



## Stateless

This was posted over at the Evga forums by manualg from NVidia...

Technically this is by design. We introduced a change in our overclocking policy where the clock management respects the VBIOS settings. VBIOS's GPCPLL maximum VCO frequency is 2000 MHz(GPC 999MHz) for Fermi that's why we are capped it at 999MHz. However due to end user demand, we are reverting these changes and implementing the same policy we had pre-R295 drivers. You will see this in our WHQL driver that will be released soon.

link:http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1931385

It is late and I am tired...what does this mean to us Titan owners?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> "TITAN is the first NVIDIA card to ship with a full UEFI BIOS"
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmmain.aspx?faqid=59420


Still waiting for a picture of the bootable BIOS that 'you are claiming' can alter his graphics cards settings like you can with a motherboard.


----------



## Kane2207

It has a UEFI BIOS but it's not bootable, I don't think it does anything apart from accelerate Win 8 boot times iirc


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> This was posted over at the Evga forums by manualg from NVidia...
> 
> Technically this is by design. We introduced a change in our overclocking policy where the clock management respects the VBIOS settings. VBIOS's GPCPLL maximum VCO frequency is 2000 MHz(GPC 999MHz) for Fermi that's why we are capped it at 999MHz. However due to end user demand, we are reverting these changes and implementing the same policy we had pre-R295 drivers. You will see this in our WHQL driver that will be released soon.
> 
> link:http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1931385
> 
> It is late and I am tired...what does this mean to us Titan owners?


No change for us I don't think. A user posted about this for Fermi cards and that's what ManuelG was replying to.


----------



## Swolern

Ok the Titan is the usual 40% or so from the 680. Why do you guys think the 690 & 7990 are basically tied with the Titan when they should be higher?

Definitely good to be King.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ok the Titan is the usual 40% or so from the 680. Why do you guys think the 690 & 7990 are basically tied with the Titan when they should be higher?


Multi-GPU profiles.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Count me in. I ended w/ the Titans through some sweet deals and I would hate to give them up so early. I'm completely out of funds for my habit and its time to settle down for a while. I just switched over to a smaller case and loop. The recouped money will go towards projects for the home and bills.
> 
> Plus, Titan will still be the single core king for a while


Lol Wermad... isn't this the 4th or 5th time you've changed your rig this year haha







. I haven't even finished mine yet. I can't wait to actually play something


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ok the Titan is the usual 40% or so from the 680. Why do you guys think the 690 & 7990 are basically tied with the Titan when they should be higher?
> 
> Definitely good to be King.


From the same review
"BTW, notice that the GeForce GTX 690, Titan and Radeon HD 7990 are so dang close, that actually does smell like a CPU bottleneck right there."

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/metro_last_light_graphics_performance_review_benchmark,6.html

Guru3d also seems to be suggesting that

"Above, the cards at 2560x1440.On this 30 second run the graphics card manages to remain roughly below 30ms; as you can see again both cards show stutters, we again can confirm these as visible on screen. This happens with ALL cards tested at any resolutions, so it is game-engine or system related.

Mind you that you can see a definitive improvement for frame pacing on AMD's behalf as the turnaround latency is pretty good. With this chart, lower = better. Huge spikes above 40-50ms can be considered a problem or indicate a low framerate."

There is a lot more to this , including game engine, as all cards according to Guru3d are showing stuttering. This means Titan too.

Gotta wonder why Nvper is such an outlier, compared to Guru...not sure


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> It has a UEFI BIOS but it's not bootable, I don't think it does anything apart from accelerate Win 8 boot times iirc


That's exactly my point. He's trying to make me look like a fool in regards to someone asking if the GTX Titan had a UEFI BIOS you could overclock the GPU with and me saying no they don't. The GOP VBIOS shouldn't even be called a UEFI BIOS, gives people the wrong impression.


----------



## Evange

The Metro LL benchmark should be carried out at 1440p resolutions instead; 680 will definitely be left in the dust. I experienced some stutters too.

Not too jarring, but can be a bit annoying. Hope that a patch can fix this soon.


----------



## Evange

I had this stupid gamebreaking glitch in Metro Last Light as shown in the youtube video.

I'm running the 314.22 beta drivers which are supposed to be optimized for Metro LL...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this stupid gamebreaking glitch in Metro Last Light as shown in the youtube video.
> 
> I'm running the 314.22 beta drivers which are supposed to be optimized for Metro LL...


Ok, I've found out that selecting "High" or "Very High" for Tessellation causes this glitch. Damn!


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> From the same review
> "BTW, notice that the GeForce GTX 690, Titan and Radeon HD 7990 are so dang close, that actually does smell like a CPU bottleneck right there."
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/metro_last_light_graphics_performance_review_benchmark,6.html
> 
> Guru3d also seems to be suggesting that
> 
> "Above, the cards at 2560x1440.On this 30 second run the graphics card manages to remain roughly below 30ms; as you can see again both cards show stutters, we again can confirm these as visible on screen. This happens with ALL cards tested at any resolutions, so it is game-engine or system related.
> 
> Mind you that you can see a definitive improvement for frame pacing on AMD's behalf as the turnaround latency is pretty good. With this chart, lower = better. Huge spikes above 40-50ms can be considered a problem or indicate a low framerate."
> 
> There is a lot more to this , including game engine, as all cards according to Guru3d are showing stuttering. This means Titan too.
> 
> Gotta wonder why Nvper is such an outlier, compared to Guru...not sure


Sounds like someone is sore.


----------



## armando666

Sore? Nah I am loving it, what's there not to love. These are minor glitches, we know what we were getting into when we bought the Titans. I have enjoyed mine so much that I believe that I have gotten my money's worth and then some. I am hoping more people can have a similar wonderful experience. I am never ever getting rid of my Titans. Butter smooth baby


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> Sore? Nah I am loving it, what's there not to love. These are minor glitches, we know what we were getting into when we bought the Titans. I have enjoyed mine so much that I believe that I have gotten my money's worth and then some. I am hoping more people can have a similar wonderful experience. I am never ever getting rid of my Titans. Butter smooth baby


Well, I wouldn't say 'never' getting rid of them. But they're great. When I move on to next gen vid card (volta perhaps?) I might throw a titan in my htpc. It would be sacrilegious to put them beside my quad 590's collecting dust.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say 'never' getting rid of them. But they're great. When I move on to next gen vid card (volta perhaps?) I might throw a titan in my htpc. It would be sacrilegious to put them beside my quad 590's collecting dust.


+1. I could not agree more. These cards are the greatest I have ever experienced. Honestly, I don't really care about any 700 gen releases, as these will all be slower than the Titan anyway, but may be Maxwell, and definitely Volta would be a consideration for me.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> On second thought I'm prob staying with my Titan's even if the *780s are @ 500 and within 10% performance*. I'm just too beat and tired to drain my loop once again, sell blocks, do returns, buy new cards, buy new blocks. I finally got my system how I want it and with early reports of Haswell looking mediocre my system will most likely stay as is till something really excites me. Wanted to move my system into a 900D but by the way that's looking I won't receive mine till some time next year. I think I've spent the last month or so fiddling around with my system, overclocking and benchmarking more than actually playing anything. I think its time I settle down and run through my ridiculous backlog.


Man, I´ll be quite upset if that is true. I won´t trade my TITANs for 780s, even because I doubt anyone sane would be willing to pay $900-950 for each one of them, if they can get the 780s for $500-600 at only 10% lower performance (and launched only two months later?). Only hardcore enthusiasts would be willing to do that, but they all got their TITANs already.

That would also be a R.I.P for the TITAN market, or a lower price fix, which would also be a low blow at early adopters.


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Man, I´ll be quite upset if that is true. I won´t trade my TITANs for 780s, even because I doubt anyone sane would be willing to pay $900-950 for each one of them, if they can get the 780s for $500-600 at only 10% lower performance (and launched only two months later?). Only hardcore enthusiasts would be willing to do that, but they all got their TITANs already.
> 
> That would also be a R.I.P for the TITAN market, or a lower price fix, which would also be a low blow at early adopters.


Uh? Not sure i completely understand the post, please forgive. Why in the world would anyone trade their Titan in for 780? Why would 780 diminish the value of Titan.
Titan is the supreme of all cads, and there will always be people willing to buy the best, not the second best.
I think this guy really nailed it http://www.overclock.net/t/1391875/vc-exclusive-nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-render/10
Post #15


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armando666*
> 
> Uh? Not sure i completely understand the post, please forgive. Why in the world would anyone trade their Titan in for 780? Why would 780 diminish the value of Titan.
> Titan is the supreme of all cads, and there will always be people willing to buy the best, not the second best.
> I think this guy really nailed it http://www.overclock.net/t/1391875/vc-exclusive-nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-render/10
> Post #15


My point is that most of those people always willing to buy the best, true hardcore enthusiasts, already got their TITANs anyway. And those *sane* people who didn´t, wouldn´t pay twice the price for a TITAN for only 10% more performance (of course, truly insane people that absolutely needs the best will). That´s, of course, IF 780s are launched at the $500-600 price range. I´d be surprised if they are, and feel cheated by Nvidia.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Should I go with the Titan Hydro Copper or after market water cooling? Newb.. Currently have the Titan SC but seems it gets pretty loud when fan is at 80%


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Ok, I've found out that selecting "High" or "Very High" for Tessellation causes this glitch. Damn!


Does it happen if you underclock your gpu core and mem speeds? That looks like a gfx card problem, not a typical game rendering bug.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> My point is that most of those people always willing to buy the best, true hardcore enthusiasts, already got their TITANs anyway. And those *sane* people who didn´t, wouldn´t pay twice the price for a TITAN for only 10% more performance (of course, truly insane people that absolutely needs the best will). That´s, of course, IF 780s are launched at the $500-600 price range. I´d be surprised if they are, and feel cheated by Nvidia.


If 680 is on average 40% slower then Titan and 780 will be 20% faster then 680 then this card in performance is exacly between 680 and Titan. Then why would Nvidia prize it around 500$ effectively destroying market for 680 and Titan ? I expect it closer to 700-750$ then 500$ - it's just pure logic and marketing.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Should I go with the Titan Hydro Copper or after market water cooling? Newb.. Currently have the Titan SC but seems it gets pretty loud when fan is at 80%


Get the air cooled version and that way you'll have the cooler too when you have to sell your card later on.

And installing a water block on the Titan is easy as pie, so don't think you can't do it.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Get the air cooled version and that way you'll have the cooler too when you have to sell your card later on.
> 
> And installing a water block on the Titan is easy as pie, so don't think you can't do it.


Plus you get a choice of water block, and that Aquacomputer one looks awesome


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> If 680 is on average 40% slower then Titan and 780 will be 20% faster then 680 then this card in performance is exacly between 680 and Titan. Then why would Nvidia prize it around 500$ effectively destroying market for 680 and Titan ? I expect it closer to 700-750$ then 500$ - it's just pure logic and marketing.


because they must innovate, if they 7970ghz is selling for 400eur and 770 for 500 and 780 for 700 the tide might turn quite fast for nvidia, especially with latest amd game bundles

best
revro


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Get the air cooled version and that way you'll have the cooler too when you have to sell your card later on.
> 
> And installing a water block on the Titan is easy as pie, so don't think you can't do it.


Thanks slim.. LOL. REP+ I'll give it a go, never took apart a GPU before and being a noob and all.

Now back to doing research on what parts to get for water cooling. Advise is appreciated.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks slim.. LOL. REP+ I'll give it a go, never took apart a GPU before and being a noob and all.
> 
> Now back to doing research on what parts to get for water cooling. Advise is appreciated.


Open up a thread in the water cooling section and I'm sure you'll get some good advice.

For starters, you'll need at least a 360mm rad for a Titan and a 3770k to keep them cool. I suggest just going all out and doing a cpu block and gpu block. But if money is tight, you could do just gpu now.

But still get a 360mm now if you can fit it so incase you want to add the cpu later, you could.

The Titan cooler comes off easy too. It's the two Philips screws on the I/O plate, and all the screws on the pcb area that come out. Only thing left before the cooler comes off is the two sets of wire connections that power the fan and GTX GeForce lights.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Open up a thread in the water cooling section and I'm sure you'll get some good advice.
> 
> For starters, you'll need at least a 360mm rad for a Titan and a 3770k to keep them cool. I suggest just going all out and doing a cpu block and gpu block. But if money is tight, you could do just gpu now.
> 
> But still get a 360mm now if you can fit it so incase you want to add the cpu later, you could.
> 
> The Titan cooler comes off easy too. It's the two Philips screws on the I/O plate, and all the screws on the pcb area that come out. Only thing left before the cooler comes off is the two sets of wire connections that power the fan and GTX GeForce lights.


Thanks, yup I was thinking I'm going to start just water cooling the GPU since I'm a begginer in water cooling. Going to look funky at first but will go all out once I get the hang of the fittings.

Okay, but you feel me, taking apart a $1,000 GPU. Scares me but gots to overcome the fear.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks, yup I was thinking I'm going to start just water cooling the GPU since I'm a begginer in water cooling. Going to look funky at first but will go all out once I get the hang of the fittings.
> 
> Okay, but you feel me, taking apart a $1,000 GPU. Scares me but gots to overcome the fear.


FWIW, I have a 360 rad for my 3770k and titan and its plenty.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks, yup I was thinking I'm going to start just water cooling the GPU since I'm a begginer in water cooling. Going to look funky at first but will go all out once I get the hang of the fittings.
> 
> Okay, but you feel me, taking apart a $1,000 GPU. Scares me but gots to overcome the fear.


Yeah I was timid until I was on #2.... the third titan I didn't hesitate at all lol.


----------



## john99teg

So I am currently going to rma my titan with evga. After all troubleshooting graphics, I figured card is defective. Anyone have experience with evga rma? I usually had to never rma all my previous evga cards. I have never overclocked it and has run good for the past couple weeks. Temps are on the high side with efficient case cooling with a stock profile. I had used precision x for more aggressive fan profile to cool this thing. It sucks having to go through an rma process for a card worth this much and having it to just mess up. I have read a story evga just stamps a new serial number and stickers to the old board which is what I am worried about. How is everyone's replacing or fixing these boards. Iono if it just me, I get paranoid now and hella scared having high end components just failing because of experience like this.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Is ivy-e still coming in September??


ivy-ex/ep


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john99teg*
> 
> So I am currently going to rma my titan with evga. After all troubleshooting graphics, I figured card is defective. Anyone have experience with evga rma? I usually had to never rma all my previous evga cards. I have never overclocked it and has run good for the past couple weeks. Temps are on the high side with efficient case cooling with a stock profile. I had used precision x for more aggressive fan profile to cool this thing. It sucks having to go through an rma process for a card worth this much and having it to just mess up. I have read a story evga just stamps a new serial number and stickers to the old board which is what I am worried about. How is everyone's replacing or fixing these boards. Iono if it just me, I get paranoid now and hella scared having high end components just failing because of experience like this.


Take a picture of the nvidia serial number on the back of the board. Sounds like you may just need to reapply the TIM on the GPU core to me if its just heat issues.


----------



## john99teg

Its not a heat issue







. These cards do run over 70 normally. Good idea, I wonder why though theres two serial number.


----------



## djriful

So how many of you did reapplied the thermal paste on your TITAN?


----------



## john99teg

I did. Its not hard at all. just gotta make sure you apply the thermal paste that can not short anything


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john99teg*
> 
> I did. Its not hard at all. just gotta make sure you apply the thermal paste that can not short anything


How is the temperature before and after?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john99teg*
> 
> I did. Its not hard at all. just gotta make sure you apply the thermal paste that can not short anything


it is silicon paste it does not conduct at those low voltages.
Only if you use metal based paste which would be stupid on an open die you should watch yourself and perhaps place a extra piece of dielectric tape over the transistors around the chip.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Alright so I've found that the BEST BIOS for the Titan is the TI BIOS that disables GPU BOOST 2.0 altogether. It completely eliminated any throttling issues in any and all benchmarks and games that I was having. All I do now is set my overclocks in Precision then close precision and I get rock solid clocks all the way through. I was getting throttling in Valley and Metro Last Light (the benchmark), but now I'm able to push through at 1150 to 1190mhz depending on the situation and the stability in each given title.

It's really a great BIOS, but it does disable GPU BOOST 2.0, which means all of the nifty downclocking is disabled, but I could careless to be honest


----------



## john99teg

It all depends on each individual because I saw posts that look like a 10 year old applied it lol. Mine drop 2-3degrees idle and 5-10degrees load which helped make my card more silent and work more efficiently. I just applied a coolermaster one using a pea size method. Just dont overdo the thermal paste because it will spread like crazy when applying the spring type screws.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> It's really a great BIOS, but it does disable GPU BOOST 2.0, which means all of the nifty downclocking is disabled, but I could careless to be honest


Downclock is not disabled, it downclocks just fine when in 2d (down to 3xxMhz and 0.8xxV). Have been testing it for days and it downclocks each and every time it should (one 60hz monitor user here, don't know about the 120hz or multimonitor setups).


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Alright so I've found that the BEST BIOS for the Titan is the TI BIOS that disables GPU BOOST 2.0 altogether. It completely eliminated any throttling issues in any and all benchmarks and games that I was having. All I do now is set my overclocks in Precision then close precision and I get rock solid clocks all the way through. I was getting throttling in Valley and Metro Last Light (the benchmark), but now I'm able to push through at 1150 to 1190mhz depending on the situation and the stability in each given title.
> 
> It's really a great BIOS, but it does disable GPU BOOST 2.0, which means all of the nifty downclocking is disabled, but I could careless to be honest


Have you found any fix to Last Light benchmark yet? Other 3 & 4-way owners are stating low GPU use.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So how many of you did reapplied the thermal paste on your TITAN?
> 
> How is the temperature before and after?


I did on one of my cards that was having OC artifacts. The re-application cured all artifacts. Temps dropped about 2c during load. The factory TIM looked dry and cheap.


----------



## BDBB

Just got my other two Titans...they're killing it in tri sli even at pcie 2.0. Comparing three Titans vs three GTX 670 4GB at 7860x1600:

Crysis 3: Titans with everything very high are a bit smoother than GTX 670 with mostly medium and some high. Even settings the Titans are probably twice as fast.
Far Cry 3: Titans on Ultra with SSAO are about 50% faster than GTX 670 on HBAO with a mix of low to high.

These are basically the ultimate high resolution cards...pretty happy with them. I could see myself being set for 1.5-2 years even though l often swap out every 6 months to a year.


----------



## Harry101UK

Hey guys! I recently bought an EVGA Titan (standard OC) and it's awesomely powerful. BUT - even at stock settings, I often get PC freezes and artifacting (stretched polys everywhere) as soon as the card hits about 70 degrees in games such as BF3 and Metro: Last Light. I've tried the latest certified drivers, as well as Beta drivers with little to no difference.

In terms of performance, everything runs well, but after 20-30 minutes of gaming, things start to artifact, or the games just freeze and my PC locks up. Hitting 80-100 FPS in Metro: Last Light maxed out with no SSAA or overclocking at the moment.

Do you think this is a case of RMA?

PC Specs:
i5 2500K 3.3ghz (OC'ed to 4.4ghz with Corsair water-cooling)
EVGA GTX Titan 6GB
16gb Corsair Vengeance RAM
24" BenQ 120hz @1080p / downsampled 3600x2025


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

I'd take off the air cooler and have a look see.

See if the thermal paste is applied well and also check to see how the thermal pads are on the memory chips and vrms.


----------



## Baasha

Guys, please provide a link for the TI BIOS that has been mentioned here. I would like to try it out.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Alright so I've found that the BEST BIOS for the Titan is the TI BIOS that disables GPU BOOST 2.0 altogether. It completely eliminated any throttling issues in any and all benchmarks and games that I was having. All I do now is set my overclocks in Precision then close precision and I get rock solid clocks all the way through. I was getting throttling in Valley and Metro Last Light (the benchmark), but now I'm able to push through at 1150 to 1190mhz depending on the situation and the stability in each given title.
> 
> It's really a great BIOS, but it does disable GPU BOOST 2.0, which means all of the nifty downclocking is disabled, but I could careless to be honest


I'm going to have to agree with that at this point.

As I've mentioned before, I have an issue with Skyrim crashing with any overclock on any bios. It's always crashing when the card fluctuates from high outdoor gpu usage to low gpu usage indoors in a cave or house.

The TI bios, so far, has not. The difference, no boost 2.0 bullcrap.

So yes, it looks like boost is what was making my overclock unstable. Great job Nvidia.


----------



## ThinkPositive

joining the family









So on my side I'm still with the stock bios, but avoiding (almost) throttling by activating kboost, setting a non stop 85% fan, setting the priority on temp @85 and voltage max at 106%

Which end to :
@ stock bios, stock air cooler and stock voltage, I'm at 1150 mhz with a minor throtling (downclocking to 1110 at worst) and rock stable on bench and long game session. (fan at 85% non stop, max temp 61°C)
Over 1150Mhz the driver crash ^^" (drivers version : 314.22)
Btw Asic 70.5%

I'm thinking about going for watercooling, coz 85% fan is kinda too noisy







, but waiting for stren to finish his waterblock roundup to figure out which waterblock to go







(and big thanks for your contribution stren)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john99teg*
> 
> So I am currently going to rma my titan with evga. After all troubleshooting graphics, I figured card is defective. Anyone have experience with evga rma? I usually had to never rma all my previous evga cards. I have never overclocked it and has run good for the past couple weeks. Temps are on the high side with efficient case cooling with a stock profile. I had used precision x for more aggressive fan profile to cool this thing. It sucks having to go through an rma process for a card worth this much and having it to just mess up. I have read a story evga just stamps a new serial number and stickers to the old board which is what I am worried about. How is everyone's replacing or fixing these boards. Iono if it just me, I get paranoid now and hella scared having high end components just failing because of experience like this.


Just register your card on the EVGA website and request for a RMA number online. If you are unsure, you can always email them.

I had a small problem regarding the redemption code for Metro LL and I can tell you their customer service is top notch as they solved it for me in less than 2 days.


----------



## Shogon

Here's my 2 titans (bad iPad pic lol). They are folding for now until I get all the parts together for my build, hoping I don't have throttling issues with these 2 cards when playing games. Haven't had the chance yet


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Have you found any fix to Last Light benchmark yet? Other 3 & 4-way owners are stating low GPU use.


Actually yes, it did fix the downclocking issues during load but i haven't tested with 3 or 4 cards yet. It did push 2 Titans to full load however.

I'm currently in the wait and see process as to how the 780 performs and overclocks and whether or not it would be a better option, as I've been debating on moving from 4 Titans to 2 Titans, but then with the rumors of pricing, I could easily buy 3 780s for the same or less $$, which seems like a better option. I highly doubt I would ever use more than 3GB of VRAM @ 1440p, and 4K most likely will not be available in Displayport capable monitors that are affordable before the 8xx series arrives, or at least the next wave of AMD GPUs arrive. I'm posturing myself for another 12 to 18 months of 1440p gaming, and considering I never really had any issues with VRAM on Quad 680s with only 2GB of VRAM, nor with 4 7970s, I believe 3GB would be the sweet spot for 1440p for the forseeable future.

Even with my Titans, I've never seen them use more than 2600MB of VRAM even with SSAA @ 4x @ 1440p. I'm not sure about any of you other guys, but I haven't seen them go over 3GB. Perhaps I'll give it a shot today and see just what it takes to push them over 3GB usage.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, please provide a link for the TI BIOS that has been mentioned here. I would like to try it out.


Can't, its against TOS. Just go to the Tech Inferno forum and you will find it...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't, its against TOS. Just go to the Tech Inferno forum and you will find it...


Well now you don't have to sign up and do the five posts thing there to get the bios, just freely download it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Pretty sure you still can't link to another forum though....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm sure it's fine to link it now since you can freely download the bios now. It was the fact of that $5 charge to get the bios faster I think was the issue.

I still use the Naennon bios though, never a problem with it.


----------



## wholeeo

I'd still be careful posting it. Earlier I had one of my posts cut up for just mentioning the name of the forums where it can be found.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm using the TI bios right now and it reminds me a lot of the Fermi days which is great. I don't even have to reset my voltages anymore in Precision after a restart!


----------



## Jue

So I've got my new titan now, is it worth flashing the BIOS?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not if you aren't benching. Stock speed for a Titan is fast enough for most gaming IMO...


----------



## BDBB

Did any of you bros with SLI systems flash your bioses all at once or did you take the other cards out of your system and do them one at a time?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I did mine one at a time but you don't have to take it out or anything. When you type in NVflash -protectoff it gives you the option of which card to flash (0 being the first card and 1 being the second). Just select 0 first and flash that one (I like to restart just to make sure the first flash is working OK), then do the same process selecting 1 next for the second card. Pretty easy.


----------



## BLACKRABMO

With regards to the TI bios with two titans in SLI: Has anyone had issues with the voltage selection? I can usually get one card to apply the desired voltage, but even with the Sync on, I can't get both cards to match voltages.

GPU monitor graphs show that the cards are running at different voltages but with the same clock speed. I took a snip of the GPU monitor for the second card and placed it next to the GPU monitor for card one for comparison


----------



## wholeeo

Have you clicked on "select GPU" in the voltage control popup to set the desired voltage on each GPU?


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Yes, I have. It seems to adjust the settings for GPU 1 but not GPU 2. Again, it is responsive to changes I make when selecting the voltage for GPU 1 but not for GPU2.


----------



## BDBB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Yes, I have. It seems to adjust the settings for GPU 1 but not GPU 2. Again, it is responsive to changes I make when selecting the voltage for GPU 1 but not for GPU2.


I think I read somewhere that the TI bios doesn't play nice with Afterburner/EVGA Precision/etc in terms of setting voltages.

I forget what you need to use since I'm not well-versed in the OCing utilities...might be nvidia nspector.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinkPositive*
> 
> joining the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So on my side I'm still with the stock bios, but avoiding (almost) throttling by activating kboost, setting a non stop 85% fan, setting the priority on temp @85 and voltage max at 106%
> 
> Which end to :
> @ stock bios, stock air cooler and stock voltage, I'm at 1150 mhz with a minor throtling (downclocking to 1110 at worst) and rock stable on bench and long game session. (fan at 85% non stop, max temp 61°C)
> Over 1150Mhz the driver crash ^^" (drivers version : 314.22)
> Btw Asic 70.5%
> 
> I'm thinking about going for watercooling, coz 85% fan is kinda too noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but waiting for stren to finish his waterblock roundup to figure out which waterblock to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and big thanks for your contribution stren)


If you look at past full-cover GPU waterblock roundups published by various investigators, the differences among the waterblocks have been slight. (Not saying that all waterblocks are created equal, though, as we saw with the corrosion problem that occured with certain EK waterblocks a couple years back.)


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Even with NVIDIA inspector, it shows GPU 1 at 1.200 volts and it won't let me change it. I see the voltage offset slider but that does nothing for me.

Additionally, it seems that GPU 1 will always default to 1.2 v as soon as a benchmarking utility is started. Going back to stock bios now and seeing if it resolves.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm using the TI bios with SLI Titans and Precision and mine both run at 1.212V no problem. My second card did throttle unexpectedly during that Valley run which I don't understand?


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using the TI bios with SLI Titans and Precision and mine both run at 1.212V no problem. My second card did throttle unexpectedly during that Valley run which I don't understand?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TI BIOS and Precision X are working great for me also. I was a MSI AB fan but fine it much easier to control voltage with Precision X.

ETA:
You're stable with +655 offset on memory? WOW! I can only get +270 on memory but +305 on core.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, my memory's pretty good but my core blows.


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Yea, my cards run FINE but I just don't want them running at voltages that high when they don't need to be. I just switched back to standard bios for the SC+ but darn't if I am disappointed with the overclocking here.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You could always try one of the Naennon BIOS's which preserves Boost 2.0 but eliminates throttling. That's what I'm probably going to do now that I've seen that the TI BIOS still throttles (in my system anyway)...


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You could always try one of the Naennon BIOS's which preserves Boost 2.0 but eliminates throttling. That's what I'm probably going to do now that I've seen that the TI BIOS still throttles (in my system anyway)...


The problem I had with the Naennon BIOS was while idling they still seem to push extra volts. So my loop would heat up even before putting a load on it.

Maybe the 2 versions I used where older versions, IDK.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You could always try one of the Naennon BIOS's which preserves Boost 2.0 but eliminates throttling. That's what I'm probably going to do now that I've seen that the TI BIOS still throttles (in my system anyway)...


The bios does not throttle. In your case it may have down clocked when utilization dropped. I can't clearly see that graph to be exact. If you have questions, you know who to ask and where.

Edit: Ok i clicked the original image. You'll notice your GPU 2 clock dropped when percent usage went down, that is perfectly normal. The card has no reason to be at full blast when it doesn't need to be. The Naennon bios offers absolutely no advantage over this one.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't really know what happened but my second Titan clearly dropped to 1045MHz from 1150MHz toward the end of the Valley run. Its never done that with any of the Naennon BIOS's. You can see a bigger pic of my screenshot by right clicking and opening in a new window...


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not if you aren't benching. Stock speed for a Titan is fast enough for most gaming IMO...


ummm... unless he wants to eliminate throttling, which a good chunk of this thread has been focused on. yes you want to bios flash. I recommend opt33's version of naennons bios or the TI bios.


----------



## ThinkPositive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> If you look at past full-cover GPU waterblock roundups published by various investigators, the differences among the waterblocks have been slight. (Not saying that all waterblocks are created equal, though, as we saw with the corrosion problem that occured with certain EK waterblocks a couple years back.)


has it been fixed since? (the corrosion pb with nickel block from EK?) coz I was thinking about EK XXL (nickel?) or maybe the AC with the heat dissipator on the backplate (active XCS).


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> With regards to the TI bios with two titans in SLI: Has anyone had issues with the voltage selection? I can usually get one card to apply the desired voltage, but even with the Sync on, I can't get both cards to match voltages.
> 
> GPU monitor graphs show that the cards are running at different voltages but with the same clock speed. I took a snip of the GPU monitor for the second card and placed it next to the GPU monitor for card one for comparison


So I decided to go with the 24/7 RP-something bios. I get 1097mhz at 1161mv. With two Titans on air, I keep a fan pointed at my case and I can keep temps around 73.

Playing The Walking Dead at 353 fps but most importantly, no throttling on any game. I was surprised to completely max FC3, 8x AA, and still pushing easy past 70 FPS.

I am considering watercooling but this is my first real build and I have no idea what I would do.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> I am considering watercooling but this is my first real build and I have no idea what I would do.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1466518/width/500/height/1000


Your PSU is upside down.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> I am considering watercooling but this is my first real build and I have no idea what I would do.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1466518/width/500/height/1000
> 
> 
> 
> Your PSU is upside down.
Click to expand...

How so?

In my CaseLabs Merlin I have my PSU in the same direction. I rather it suck clean air then dirty air if unfiltered.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> The bios does not throttle. In your case it may have down clocked when utilization dropped. I can't clearly see that graph to be exact. If you have questions, you know who to ask and where.
> 
> Edit: Ok i clicked the original image. You'll notice your GPU 2 clock dropped when percent usage went down, that is perfectly normal. The card has no reason to be at full blast when it doesn't need to be. The Naennon bios offers absolutely no advantage over this one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't really know what happened but my second Titan clearly dropped to 1045MHz from 1150MHz toward the end of the Valley run. Its never done that with any of the Naennon BIOS's. You can see a bigger pic of my screenshot by right clicking and opening in a new window...


Not normal for a BIOS with a fixed GPU clock.

Lets compare it to my throttle free system even with GPU boost.

GPU and memory clock do not down clock until valley quits, not even at the credits screen. Power, usage and memory usage raise and fall according to load as they should but everything else is steady until valley quits. You can clearly see your memory usage on GPU2 is steady and still under load yet the core is throttling.

For reference I'm using nanneons original BIOS with 145% power target.





Some new BIOSs have popped up, maybe try them: http://www.overclock.net/t/1392246/absolutely-sick-of-my-titan/10


----------



## Gregster

Quick question guys/gals, did anyone buy a Titan for CAD/CUDA work?

Just curious is all


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Quick question guys/gals, did anyone buy a Titan for CAD/CUDA work?
> 
> Just curious is all


Premiere Pro
Video Encoding
Maya

Stable at 1149Mhz. Memory I can keep on going but I didn't feel like it needs to. Re-TIM + TI Bios.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That doesn't hold true for Nvidia. The observed and reported FPS are usually spot on from the reports I've seen.


fps is fps, he is referring to perceived framerate due to frame latency. Even at 40 fps, everything seems flawlessly smooth on my titan.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Quick question guys/gals, did anyone buy a Titan for CAD/CUDA work?
> 
> Just curious is all


I used a cuda based video converter... and it tore through 43GB of video in 7 minutes. Converted it down from uncompressed avi to MP4 at the same resolution and framerate.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That doesn't hold true for Nvidia. The observed and reported FPS are usually spot on from the reports I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> fps is fps, he is referring to perceived framerate due to frame latency. Even at 40 fps, everything seems flawlessly smooth on my titan.
Click to expand...

Because the latency frametime is almost invisible to human eyes.


----------



## blackend

At last I got my titans


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> At last I got my titans


OHHHHHH DAMN!!!! DEEP POCKETS!!!

Would of gotten EVGA.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> fps is fps, he is referring to perceived framerate due to frame latency. Even at 40 fps, everything seems flawlessly smooth on my titan.


Hence why I said observed framerate vs reported. I myself went from a 690 to a single Titan and was







with the drop in performance. Definitely didn't feel this so called smoothness when I had to drop a few settings to get the same experience I was previously getting with the 690. Had to order another Titan immediately,


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hence why I said observed framerate vs reported. I myself went from a 690 to a single Titan and was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the drop in performance. Definitely didn't feel this so called smoothness when I had to drop a few settings to get the same experience I was previously getting with the 690. Had to order another Titan immediately,


Seems exaggerated, since people are only reporting marginally better FPS scores with the 690s.

Doesn't hurt to have the second titan though


----------



## Devnant

Anyone else experiencing huge frame rate drops walking on fogs in Metro LL? My FPS drops to 35-40 even with SLI oced Titans.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Hence why I said observed framerate vs reported. I myself went from a 690 to a single Titan and was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the drop in performance. Definitely didn't feel this so called smoothness when I had to drop a few settings to get the same experience I was previously getting with the 690. Had to order another Titan immediately,


This is where the Titan shines and blows everything else away. When there is more that 1.







The GPU grunt of SLI is needed to make the high amounts of VRAM useful.

Last Light looks to be one of those exceptions that don't handle multiple cards well, especially above 2. What's weird is even thought the game is filled with highly detailed textures, the game uses low amounts of video memory.


----------



## Roikyou

Without going through every post, whats a good overclock for core and mem with stock bios on water?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Without going through every post, whats a good overclock for core and mem with stock bios on water?


Different for every card. Just max out Voltage &Power Target, then start with a +50mhz core, run Heaven looped, increase core by 13mhz increments until you get artifact or a driver crash, then revert to your last stable OC. Then repeat with memory OC after you have found your stable core OC.

Note: Some games like Far Cry 3 will need a decreased core OC to be stable.


----------



## carlhil2

It's amazing that, a card, like the Titan, that was bashed hard by many, because of the price, has out sold the 690,.......


----------



## djriful

Wait wait... TITAN is listed under 600 Series from what we seen.

GTX780 would be list under 700 Series but 780 is downgrade of the GK110 20% slower.

This isn't making senses unless Nvidia updates the list of the family and bump TITAN to be under 700 series.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Wait wait... TITAN is listed under 600 Series from what we seen.
> 
> GTX780 would be list under 700 Series but 780 is downgrade of the GK110 20% slower.
> 
> This isn't making senses unless Nvidia updates the list of the family and bump TITAN to be under 700 series.


Titan is a serie of its own it doesn't belong to the 6XX


----------



## batman900

Quick question. I'm getting sick of the noise my SLI setup is making and I can watch the thermostat on my desk rise 3F within 5min of starting Heaven. If I wanted to do a loop for just my 2 Titans could it be done for under 600? My CPU is almost silent so I'm not worried about that. Also I have a mid tower thats not beefy at all so I'm also not sure if it will fit. TY


----------



## Masta Squidge

That, is a whole bunch, of punctuation, for such a, simple sentence.

But you make a valid statement regardless.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Titan is a serie of its own it doesn't belong to the 6XX


It just happens to be in that list because the 700 series wasn't there to begin with... and there was little sense trying to give it it's own category on the dropdown.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> It just happens to be in that list because the 700 series wasn't there to begin with... and there was little sense trying to give it it's own category on the dropdown.


http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family
EVGA did and Nvidia stated that the Titan is indeed his own serie even though it is a Kepler based chip.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Good for evga lol, it isn't hurting anything other than some people's fragile egos to have it in the same dropdown menu... considering it uses the exact same driver download. In fact, I still wonder why they even make you check what card you have... Seems to me like the 600 series all gives you the same DL anyways doesn't it?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Good for evga lol, it isn't hurting anything other than some people's fragile egos to have it in the same dropdown menu... considering it uses the exact same driver download. In fact, I still wonder why they even make you check what card you have... Seems to me like the 600 series all gives you the same DL anyways doesn't it?


For as far as I know there are only 2 versions for the drivers desktop and mobile there is no point in selecting correctly


----------



## 5150 Joker

T|I [email protected]/1672 in Valley with max settings, *no throttling*. I have a video I can attach if needed. Majin, what was your temp target set at? Mines at 85C.



Edit: Video:


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Quick question. I'm getting sick of the noise my SLI setup is making and I can watch the thermostat on my desk rise 3F within 5min of starting Heaven. If I wanted to do a loop for just my 2 Titans could it be done for under 600? My CPU is almost silent so I'm not worried about that. Also I have a mid tower thats not beefy at all so I'm also not sure if it will fit. TY


I'm pretty sure it can be done for under $600. As far as the temperature, water cooling may actually make it rise faster as water is more efficient at removing the heat from your PC and into your room,









edit: typo


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it can be done for under $600. As far as the temperature, water cooling may actually make it rise faster as water is more efficient and removing the heat from your PC and into your room,


In the end the heat energy output total is the same but if it is exchanged with the air trough a efficient water->rad it is gonna warm your room up quiker.
On another note how small is your room and what is your room's ambient temp.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Finally experimented a little with OC'ing my Titan. So far, is this alright?

It seems that you can go from 0 to +100 just fine without changing BIOS, then once you're in the 100s, it requires a boost.

It's Valley and Heaven stable from what I can tell, though I had to drop it down by 10 mhz to run 3D Mark 2013 Fire Strike tests stable. So far it's gamed fine.

Stock BIOS and launch drivers (314.09)
Practically no throttling. Maybe a 10mhz blip here or there but otherwise it seems stable at 1175 or 1165. Ran a few loops of Valley and 30+ min of Heaven without throttling at all.

Temps are still in the upper 60s. Any chance I could push this 1200+ or do I have to max that voltage or BIOS mod the card?



Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I used a cuda based video converter... and it tore through 43GB of video in 7 minutes. Converted it down from uncompressed avi to MP4 at the same resolution and framerate.


I'm curious as to which one if you don't mind me asking. Since Cyberlink's driver utilization is now garbage and Premiere won't use CUDA, I've been trying to find a replacement converter.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> In the end the heat energy output total is the same but if it is exchanged with the air trough a efficient water->rad it is gonna warm your room up quiker.
> On another note how small is your room and what is your room's ambient temp.


That's what I said, temp will rise faster, not that it will be hotter.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> T|I [email protected]/1672 in Valley with max settings, *no throttling*. I have a video I can attach if needed. Majin, what was your temp target set at? Mines at 85C.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Video:


My temp target was set to max but my cards are under water and only hit 43C...


----------



## 5150 Joker

What were your clocks set at? As you can see there was zero throttling with mine so we need to figure out what's up with yours.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> What were your clocks set at? As you can see there was zero throttling with mine so we need to figure out what's up with yours.


Some Titans just have throttling with stock bios, some dont. Probably due to chip quality. I have had 4 Titans. One throttled down 100mhz, one 15mhz, and the other 2 had no throttling at all. This is with no mem OC as high mem OC increases your chance on core throttling.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Finally experimented a little with OC'ing my Titan. So far, is this alright?
> 
> It seems that you can go from 0 to +100 just fine without changing BIOS, then once you're in the 100s, it requires a boost.
> 
> It's Valley and Heaven stable from what I can tell, though I had to drop it down by 10 mhz to run 3D Mark 2013 Fire Strike tests stable. So far it's gamed fine.
> 
> Stock BIOS and launch drivers (314.09)
> Practically no throttling. Maybe a 10mhz blip here or there but otherwise it seems stable at 1175 or 1165. Ran a few loops of Valley and 30+ min of Heaven without throttling at all.
> 
> Temps are still in the upper 60s. Any chance I could push this 1200+ or do I have to max that voltage or BIOS mod the card?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I'm curious as to which one if you don't mind me asking. Since Cyberlink's driver utilization is now garbage and Premiere won't use CUDA, I've been trying to find a replacement converter.


http://www.cudavideoconverter.com/

yay google!

It is a pretty halfassed piece of software, but it works. Kind of.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> What were your clocks set at? As you can see there was zero throttling with mine so we need to figure out what's up with yours.


I dunno, mine never throttled before in Valley with the Naennon bios's but the first time I ran it with the TI bios the second card throttled. This is the first time I can remember only one card throttling too...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> What were your clocks set at? As you can see there was zero throttling with mine so we need to figure out what's up with yours.


One minute you claim the BIOS does not throttle, period and such behaviour is totally normal and acceptable. Then apparently it isn't and now something is wrong. Make up your mind. What is it? What made you change your mind? Lol.

Temp target? That infomation is irrelevent because his cards are under water. Clock speeds? Irrelevant. The cards throttle because of power limitations and heat. Neither were maxed out in that regard so it shouldn't have happened.

Your BIOS combined with his driver has bugs and throttles. That's what the issue is.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm on 320.14 Beta if that matters...


----------



## Masta Squidge

My pc crashes like a bastard on 320.14


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> One minute you claim the BIOS does not throttle, period and such behaviour is totally normal and acceptable. Then apparently it isn't and now something is wrong. Make up your mind. What is it? What made you change your mind? Lol.
> 
> Temp target? That infomation is irrelevent because his cards are under water. Clock speeds? Irrelevant. The cards throttle because of power limitations and heat. Neither were maxed out in that regard so it shouldn't have happened.
> 
> Your BIOS combined with his driver has bugs and throttles. That's what the issue is.


First of all, I hadn't run Valley to confirm and yes it is normal for the card to down clock when utilization drops, that is expected and what I assumed was happening initially. That is why I ran it myself to double check. I wasn't aware his cards were under water until he mentioned it. Lastly, if the vbios were the culprit, it would have caused the same behavior on my system as well as others which it clearly doesn't.







In fact, its only now that he mentioned he's using 320.14, none of this was brought up before.

Majin - run both vbios using the 320.14 driver and see what happens. I'm using 314.22.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks for that link. Think I stayed away from that converter since it looked flaky. Tried it though and it didn't seem to work for me. Correction, Cyberlink PowerDirector 11 kinda works again without those stupid pre-rendering errors even though they went with AMD for v11.

MediaCoder is another good one I've tried that has lots of settings. It still doesn't seem to really fully utilize all the power and speed available though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, it could be the beta driver for sure. First time I ran Valley with it...


----------



## batman900

Ty for those answers, I suppose it wouldn't be worth it then. I've already re-applied TIM and added the larger exhaust vent. Case management is good to. Guess thats all I will do for now. The room is a fair size but my little corner of it really heats up. Darn top card gets effing hot to. Ah well.


----------



## BLACKRABMO

What is the deal with the 0% usage on GPU1 here and the 100% usage of memory on GPU2?

Strange?

I5 3570K
Gigabyte UD5 Z77
2 GTX Titans in SLI running the 24/7 overclock?

I am getting good frame rates in games. I noticed this playing battlefield 3. Currently getting around 80-90 fps @2560x1440 with everything ultra and 4x MSAA. So I feel like the SLI is working.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, even I can't say for sure what caused it as I only ran it once so far with this bios and driver package. It could be an issue with my Titan itself (though i doubt it) but I will need to do some more testing before I can know for sure what's going on...


----------



## iSpitfire

Guys iv been playing Metro last light all day and I found a throttle free set up using stock bios. Mind you im running SC Signature TITAN so some offsets may be off by a mhz or so. Again, no throttle and im running at a constant 1163MHZ.

In precision:

Power Target: 106%
Temp Target: 80C (Priority)
GPU Offset: +90 (+130 for stock cards)
Mem Offset: +100
Overvoltage +38mV
K-Boost enabled

I think the main brain is in my fan curve, so here it is

Fan Speed | Temperature
Node 1 43 44
Node 2 50 51
Node 3 55 55
Node 4 60 58
Node 5 65 65
Node 6 71 69
Node 7 75 72
Node 8 80 75

enjoi.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Cool, but that literally applies to about 0% of us, since every Titan is going to OC differently. I am lucky to run +75 cpu, and the card spewed artifacts like a bastard at anything more than +25 in GW2 with the latest beta drivers... I haven't tried again since rolling back however.


----------



## djriful

TI BIOS is giving me problems in GW2... I had to go back to Nannon BIOS, everything works smooth without crashing.. Same clocks.

Isn't that weird?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Cool, but that literally applies to about 0% of us, since every Titan is going to OC differently. I am lucky to run +75 cpu, and the card spewed artifacts like a bastard at anything more than +25 in GW2 with the latest beta drivers... I haven't tried again since rolling back however.


It's going to be interesting if on launch the GTX 780 has the same issues. Because the backlash will be pretty huge if everyone is forced to flash BIOSs to keep their overclocks stable. They have a new driver launching with the card and they said they would address said issues in a driver so who knows if they will or not, if it'll come with the GTX 780 and to what extent they might fix it.

Something those guys in the GTX 780 threads should be a lot more concerned about than it being $500 or $600.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I'm back on original stock bios's due to instability and artifacts in some scenes after long periods of gaming, sure my cards only clock up to 1045 Mhz and 1039 Mhz on stock settings - but I have had zero throttling and zero problems in games such as metro last light, far cry 3, bf3, hawken, bl2 etc with the 320.14 drivers There is only a very small if tangible difference when o/cing the cards from 1ghz to 1100 or 1200 so who cares. go tri sli if your games are not performing to your standards, i'm going tri next month and watercooling them.


----------



## maarten12100

I saw the post above about the crashing in GW2 guess there is something wrong but I'll leave that for the people with a titan to solve.


----------



## steverebo

Is there any advantage of being on one of naennons bios compared to stock?

Im Currently using a variant @1150 but if I can achieve the same on stock evga bios would there be any difference?


----------



## Renairy

Just bought 2 !!


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I saw the post above about the crashing in GW2 guess there is something wrong but I'll leave that for the people with a titan to solve.


Do you own a Titan ?


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Cool, but that literally applies to about 0% of us, since every Titan is going to OC differently. I am lucky to run +75 cpu, and the card spewed artifacts like a bastard at anything more than +25 in GW2 with the latest beta drivers... I haven't tried again since rolling back however.


I hope you know that GW2 is extremely sensitive for any OC (same goes for GW) and not only GPU but RAM/CPU also.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Do you own a Titan ?


As I just said no I don't.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...

I´m owner of Two ASUS GTX TITAN on platform 2011 RIVE + 3970X with the latest beta drivers.

All is "OK"...

One TITAN is ASIC 71,5% and the other only 61%.

I´ve been testing last week with hours or FC3 on max possible settings.

BIOS STOCK - VOLTAGE STOCK - FAN PROFILE 1:1

The one is about 3-4º hotter (I think this is because SLI position-->upper)...with this fan profile the hotter card never go above 75º.

TITAN CARD With ASIC 71,5% boost to 1097Mhz (+110Core +106TDP) The other to 1077 with same settings....

If I put Vsync-ON GPU load is about 85-90% at 1600p with all in ultra, AA, AF...etc,etc max possible settings in Farcry3... The experiencie is awesome!!!, and so, so smooth...

If i put Vsync-OFF GPU load is more than 90% all the time...98, 99... and the ASUS with ASIC 71,5% have sometimes minor throttling to 1077-1058 but, very,very litlle...

Unigine, 3DMARk, Crysis...not throttling....

*I think is a good configuration for me and rock-solid OC with stock BIOS and stock voltage...What do you think?.*

Thanks, regards.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...
> 
> I´m owner of Two ASUS GTX TITAN on platform 2011 RIVE + 3970X with the latest beta drivers.
> 
> All is "OK"...
> 
> One TITAN is ASIC 71,5% and the other only 61%.
> 
> I´ve been testing last week with hours or FC3 on max settings possible.
> 
> BIOS STOCK - VOLTAGE STOCK - FAN PROFILE 1:1
> 
> The one is about 3-4º hotter (I think this is because SLI position upper)...with this fan profile the hotter card never go above 75º.
> 
> TITAN CARD With ASIC 71,5% boost to 1097Mhz (+110Core +106TDP) The other to 1077 with same settings....
> 
> If I put Vsync-ON GPU load is about 85-90% at 1600p with all in ultra, AA, AF...etc,etc max possible settings in Farcry3... The experiencie is awesome!!!, and so, so smooth...
> 
> If i put Vsync-OFF GPU load is more than 90% all the time...98, 99... and the ASUS with ASIC 71,5% have sometimes minor throttling to 1077-1058 but, very,very litlle...
> 
> Unigine, 3DMARk, Crysis...not throttling....
> 
> *I think is a good configuration for me and rock-solid OC with stock BIOS and stock voltage...What do you think?.*
> 
> Thanks, regards.


Seems ok for a stock bios.


----------



## Jabba1977

Thanks...I think too...I´ve been tested for hours during last week.

About ASIC quality... I wish that were higher, because I think that the ASIC quality is directly relationed with "BOOST".

However the one with only 61% never Throttles and run about 4-5º cooler...

Do you think is important ASIC quality????.... I can still return the cards and send me other .

I bought this cards for keep at least 2-3 years and spent on it about 2k... Must I agree with this quality?

What do you think?.

Thanks!!!.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks...I think too...I´ve been tested for hours during last week.
> 
> About ASIC quality... I wish that were higher, because I think that the ASIC quality is directly relationed with "BOOST".
> 
> However the one with only 61% never Throttles and run about 4-5º cooler...
> 
> Do you think is important ASIC quality????.... I can still return the cards and send me other .
> 
> I bought this cards for keep at least 2-3 years and spent on it about 2k... Must I agree with this quality?
> 
> What do you think?.
> 
> Thanks!!!.


The card is fine as it runs at 837+ boost and even has OC headroom.
Higher ASIC is usally better but since you're running on air it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## wholeeo

Off topic but is it just me or has this forum gone to crap. I'm literally







of going into other threads and seeing the same arguments going on back and forth.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Off topic but is it just me or has this forum gone to crap. I'm literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of going into other threads and seeing the same arguments going on back and forth.


I'm pretty new here... what are the 'same arguments' that you are seeing?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Off topic but is it just me or has this forum gone to crap. I'm literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of going into other threads and seeing the same arguments going on back and forth.


Which argument are you referring to?
AMD bashing whether it is Nvidia vs AMD or Intel vs AMD is normal here it seems.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> The card is fine as it runs at 837+ boost and even has OC headroom.
> Higher ASIC is usally better but since you're running on air it doesn't really matter anyway.


Well, for me this is "not the question"...

I´m interesting in OC with stock voltage and BIOS with no Throttling...has ASIC quality influence on it?.

If I spend more than 2k in both cards... I´m little disappointed with the one that has ASIC 61%...

What is your boost with no throttling with stock voltage... do you think that I should worry about this or this ir not important...

Sorry for my english, Thanks.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Well, for me this is "not the question"...
> 
> I´m interesting in OC with stock voltage and BIOS with no Throttling...has ASIC quality influence on it?.
> 
> If I spend more than 2k in both cards... I´m little disappointed with the one that has ASIC 61%...
> 
> What is your boost with no throttling with stock voltage... do you think that I should worry about this or this ir not important...
> 
> Sorry for my english, Thanks.


ASIC does but not as much as the semi voltage lock if you intend to OC your card you do good getting the Tech Inferno bios at their site's download section.


----------



## Jabba1977

I know this BIOS...but as I said before I not interesting in modified BIOS And/or voltages...

I want to stabilize my max OC with not throttling with stock BIOS at 1.162V...

As I have seen in the post and other forums, the default boost for these cards are relationed with ASIC quality...

My two cards, all stock one boost to 993 and the other to 967 (ASIC 61%)... I know that others have a default boost to 1006 or more...and I think this limited the boost with stock voltage and offset.

On the other hand I´m pretty happy with the cards, but I think that If i have more ASIC I could push higher on voltage stock...really?.

I appreciate that others share their results, the way I say...

What is the best overclock with bios and voltage stock without Throttling?....

Thanks!!!.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Which argument are you referring to?
> AMD bashing whether it is Nvidia vs AMD or Intel vs AMD is normal here it seems.


Pretty much. I just don't remember it being as rampant as it is now.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I know this BIOS...but as I said before I not interesting in modified BIOS And/or voltages...
> 
> I want to stabilize my max OC with not throttling with stock BIOS at 1.162V...
> 
> As I have seen in the post and other forums, the default boost for these cards are relationed with ASIC quality...
> 
> My two cards, all stock one boost to 993 and the other to 967 (ASIC 61%)... I know that others have a default boost to 1006 or more...and I think this limited the boost with stock voltage and offset.
> 
> On the other hand I´m pretty happy with the cards, but I think that If i have more ASIC I could push higher on voltage stock...really?.
> 
> I appreciate that others share their results, the way I say...
> 
> What is the best overclock with bios and voltage stock without Throttling?....
> 
> Thanks!!!.


There is no best as all chips are different all powerphases have minor differences.
Micron migration isn't something that will happen with 1.2125v max so no problems there.
Point being in OC'ing you have to find the stable limit for yourself.


----------



## Jabba1977

Thanks...

As I mentioned, my limit is at 1093 one and 1077 the other with no throttling and with voltage stock and BIOS (with a fan profile of 1:1).

For the moment, I don´t want to replace BIOS or add more voltage...the SLI is very fine and powerfull in this form, but i think others cards with mayor ASIC could do "best" at this stock settings...

I´m interesting in this results....

Thanks!!!.


----------



## steverebo

Is there any advantage of being on one of naennons bios compared to stock?

Im Currently using a variant @1150 but if I can achieve the same on stock evga bios would there be any difference?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Is there any advantage of being on one of naennons bios compared to stock?
> 
> Im Currently using a variant @1150 but if I can achieve the same on stock evga bios would there be any difference?


The Nvidia bios throttles less than the stock bios.
However the TI bios removes gpu Boost completely.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Off topic but is it just me or has this forum gone to crap. I'm literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of going into other threads and seeing the same arguments going on back and forth.


The AMD vs Nvidia argument is in every forum. It got tons worse after AMDs frame-time problems were called out. Many people just argue to defend their purchase. Others state they don't see the issue. Hopefully AMD can hurry and fix these issues so we can move on.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That doesn't hold true for Nvidia. The observed and reported FPS are usually spot on from the reports I've seen.


I mean what like a program like fraps shows. If it is AMD or Nvidia frame latency would have effect ot the actual FPS, but not effect in the way fraps captures FPS. So my point was if you have high frame latency then the actual FPS output is lower that what your FPS overlay shows. As for my CF setup I showed 100 FPS but felt like 30 FPS, hehe. But as another person commented 40 FPS at the Titan still feels smooth since it has lower latency as is close to the actual FPS.


----------



## steverebo

Ok ive got a varient of naenons bios installed but im having issues with the lastest version of evga precision when I install it at first my gpu will run flawlessly at 1150 and then when I play a game it starts locking my gpu speed to 967 but if I install an older version of precision it always remains at 1150 :/


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Ok ive got a varient of naenons bios installed but im having issues with the lastest version of evga precision when I install it at first my gpu will run flawlessly at 1150 and then when I play a game it starts locking my gpu speed to 967 but if I install an older version of precision it always remains at 1150 :/


You might have to disable sli and re enable sli after putting a new bios on the cards.
You also may have to uninstall precision x and reinstall.


----------



## steverebo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> You might have to disable sli and re enable sli after putting a new bios on the cards.
> You also may have to uninstall precision x and reinstall.


ive only got 1 Titan its in my prodigy build so not enough space for more unfortunately.

Ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling it but it always seems to lock my gpu clock to 967 but only when I install the latest version of it. I installed an older version of precision X and it runs at 1150 but I dont have the features the latest version has


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - so I have 2 EVGA base model titans (both WC'd) and would appreciate your advice regarding bios. I'm not really keen on a heavily modded one, so do think simply flashing the base model to the SC bios will be beneficial?


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Guys, is it just me or is anyone else's voltage getting reset after reboot with Precision X 4.1? It's rather annoying







.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Is there any advantage of being on one of naennons bios compared to stock?
> 
> Im Currently using a variant @1150 but if I can achieve the same on stock evga bios would there be any difference?


there are a few variables. if you can hit 1150 on the stock bios, never hit the power target, never hit the temp target and fan noise never bothers you, then the stock bios is probably fine.

most who want a custom bios use it to:

a. eliminate throttling on air cooling where they run into the temp target (or have to run their fans too loud to avoid it).
b. are on water and want to achieve a higher oc with more volts, but need to increase the power target to eliminate throttling.

which bios you use typically depends on the stability of your chip at different volts and frequencies. the TI bios is great for helping you find your best stable clock. flashing to a naennon bios that supports that best oc/volt scenario allows you to avoid using 3rd part software if you want.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> ive only got 1 Titan its in my prodigy build so not enough space for more unfortunately.
> 
> Ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling it but it always seems to lock my gpu clock to 967 but only when I install the latest version of it. I installed an older version of precision X and it runs at 1150 but I dont have the features the latest version has


I remember I had same issue as this, but it was usually after a driver recovery after a crash. Try to delete the config file for precision where the settings / clocks speeds are stored.


----------



## steverebo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I remember I had same issue as this, but it was usually after a driver recovery after a crash. Try to delete the config file for precision where the settings / clocks speeds are stored.


I deleted the entire precision X folder after uninstall and then reinstalled but still it does it, its rather irritating as I want to raise the temp target on my card so I remove the risk of throttling


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> I deleted the entire precision X folder after uninstall and then reinstalled but still it does it, its rather irritating as I want to raise the temp target on my card so I remove the risk of throttling


uping the temp target isn't gonna stop throttling


----------



## Kane2207

Anyone else bored of hearing what their GPU costs?


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Anyone else bored of hearing what their GPU costs?


its starting to affect me







ive always trusted all the information here, but all the bashing all the titan owners have gotten its making me second guess my purchase.. even though im completely happy about it.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Anyone else bored of hearing what their GPU costs?


Not really, it made me chuckle most of the time.

Made up with mine, they do what I bought them to do.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Anyone else bored of hearing what their GPU costs?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, it made me chuckle most of the time.
> 
> Made up with mine, they do what I bought them to do.
Click to expand...

Yes, I spend my money on what I like. This usually comes from people who just look at gaming and not the enthusiast side of it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Anyone else bored of hearing what their GPU costs?


Apparently we are brained washed, like green logos and love e-peen, We also determine and set the price of future flagships,









We are a powerful bunch,


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Anyone else bored of hearing what their GPU costs?


Not really. Kids be jelly.


Spoiler: How I tell them off





















Honestly, I just wired $37 grand on the 10th with a phonecall, then dropped $5600 on appliances and $2.6k on 470sq. feet of flooring two days later.

If people want to complain about a $1k gpu, they are clearly not the target audience and their complaints are meaningless. If people buy a titan then complain about the price, they need to seriously reconsider their decision making process.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> I hope you know that GW2 is extremely sensitive for any OC (same goes for GW) and not only GPU but RAM/CPU also.


Runs perfectly fine regardless of what I have my ram/cpu set to. Problems only happen when I ramp up the Titan. Perhaps some combination of the two, but frankly GW2 needs more cpu than gpu any day of the week. It is an extremely cpu intensive game, as are nearly all MMOs. Dropping down to stock CPU clocks costs me more performance in GW2 than dropping to stock GPU clocks does.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

> Honestly, I just wired $37 grand on the 10th with a phonecall, then dropped $5600 on appliances and $2.6k on 470sq. feet of flooring two days later.


Should have got a better fridge! ;-)


----------



## Baasha

Guys, I just installed the TI Bios. A few questions before I start OC'ing with it.

The description says "350W". Does this mean it pulls 350W @ 100% power target or at 110% (max)? What is the power draw @ 100% power target? I have 4 Titans in 4-Way and don't want to risk having 350W pulled by each card! The Naennon bios pulled 285W @ 100% power target but I want to make sure I know what the TI bios does before tweaking anything.

Also, since it eliminates Boost 2.0 completely, I would have to set the voltage manually right? Since I've been using the other Naennon bios, that automatically pulls 1.2125V and sets the "default" clock to 1202Mhz! For the TI Bios, I would have to manually OC the cards and increase the voltage to 1.2125V? Does the voltage get reset upon rebooting the computer?

I'm more interested in finding out the power draw of the TI BIOS at the various power targets; 100% and 110%.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Should have got a better fridge! ;-)


I actually went all samsung (lg dishwasher stole my heart over bosch) but i didn't have a screencap of them


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, I just installed the TI Bios. A few questions before I start OC'ing with it.
> 
> The description says "350W". Does this mean it pulls 350W @ 100% power target or at 110% (max)? What is the power draw @ 100% power target? I have 4 Titans in 4-Way and don't want to risk having 350W pulled by each card! The Naennon bios pulled 285W @ 100% power target but I want to make sure I know what the TI bios does before tweaking anything.
> 
> Also, since it eliminates Boost 2.0 completely, I would have to set the voltage manually right? Since I've been using the other Naennon bios, that automatically pulls 1.2125V and sets the "default" clock to 1202Mhz! For the TI Bios, I would have to manually OC the cards and increase the voltage to 1.2125V? Does the voltage get reset upon rebooting the computer?
> 
> I'm more interested in finding out the power draw of the TI BIOS at the various power targets; 100% and 110%.


It will never pull more than can be provided which is 360W it will remain within the 300W ATX limit so there is no reason to worry.
Unless it was for higher voltage control there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## dealio

my limited experience so far


stock bios throttles
RR09SS doesnt throttle max vcore is 1.200V. but crashes BF3 regularly with a DX DEVICE HUNG error
TI bios doesnt throttle, goes higher to 1.212V but gets way lower Valley and MetroLL benchmark scores, yet is is way more stable in BF3

WTH


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> my limited experience so far
> 
> 
> stock bios throttles
> RR09SS doesnt throttle max vcore is 1.200V. but crashes BF3 regularly with a DX DEVICE HUNG error
> TI bios doesnt throttle, goes higher to 1.212V but gets way lower Valley and MetroLL benchmark scores, yet is is way more stable in BF3
> 
> WTH


People who care about benchmark scores while not being under LN2


----------



## StarGazerLeon

At first, my OC appeared to be causing Metro: LL to freeze, I would have to terminate the Metro EXE to get it closed. Then I tried stock clocks and was still getting freezes. Been looking around online and it appears that at some points the game will freeze and you will have to restart the chapter you're on. Worked for me. Just a heads up, chaps.

Not getting driver crashes so I'm pretty sure it was indeed the game's fault and not my OC.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It will never pull more than can be provided which is 360W it will remain within the 300W ATX limit so there is no reason to worry.
> Unless it was for higher voltage control there is nothing to worry about.


Okay, I'm a bit confused. At 100% Power Target (Default), what is the power draw with the TI BIOS? I assume it is 350W; is this correct? Since I assumed that, I reduced my Power Target to 85% (~300W) and played BF3 @ 1176Mhz (+250Mhz and +300 Mem). I played Max Payne 3 at the same OC and it crashed after some time. If I left the Power Target at 100%, would that help stability? Or is that just to help prevent throttling?

Sorry for n00b questions but I just want to be sure before I crank up the power on the Titans. I'm running an Antec HCP-1200 with 4x Titans so I don't want to push my luck too much!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Guys, is it just me or is anyone else's voltage getting reset after reboot with Precision X 4.1? It's rather annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah it seems like it does that. So far I did:

1. Make up your OC profile how you want. Set your voltage boost.
2. Save a profile.
3. Close voltage tab, and Precision completely.
4. Relaunch precision.

So far I've found it to hold my increased voltage setting just fine.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit confused. At 100% Power Target (Default), what is the power draw with the TI BIOS? I assume it is 350W; is this correct? Since I assumed that, I reduced my Power Target to 85% (~300W) and played BF3 @ 1176Mhz (+250Mhz and +300 Mem). I played Max Payne 3 at the same OC and it crashed after some time. If I left the Power Target at 100%, would that help stability? Or is that just to help prevent throttling?
> 
> Sorry for n00b questions but I just want to be sure before I crank up the power on the Titans. I'm running an Antec HCP-1200 with 4x Titans so I don't want to push my luck too much!


No it is not it is just what can be drawn but it will not draw that with only 1212.5mV
You will be fine cranking it all up to their max OC your psu can do it.


----------



## dboythagr8

When you set the power target of the Titans, aren't the supposed to run at that target? For example I have mine set at 106%, yet I hardly ever see it break 90%. If I set it at the max power limit, I'd like it to use it. Right now I feel like I'm leaving some performance on the table...

Also with regards to using a different BIOS, how does this process work and which one is recommended?


----------



## Nilsom

hello
anyone can give me help,
I am buying this http://www.pccool.org/product.php?id_product=12212
but do not know and can not find anything to say it's to put the original cooler or only with block,
what do you think?
already thanks for the help.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> When you set the power target of the Titans, aren't the supposed to run at that target? For example I have mine set at 106%, yet I hardly ever see it break 90%. If I set it at the max power limit, I'd like it to use it. Right now I feel like I'm leaving some performance on the table...
> 
> Also with regards to using a different BIOS, how does this process work and which one is recommended?


Powerlimit has nothing to do with if your card is achieving or not but since the voltage is locked down you can't use the power that is available.
TI bios is the best


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit confused. At 100% Power Target (Default), what is the power draw with the TI BIOS? I assume it is 350W; is this correct? Since I assumed that, I reduced my Power Target to 85% (~300W) and played BF3 @ 1176Mhz (+250Mhz and +300 Mem). I played Max Payne 3 at the same OC and it crashed after some time. If I left the Power Target at 100%, would that help stability? Or is that just to help prevent throttling?
> 
> Sorry for n00b questions but I just want to be sure before I crank up the power on the Titans. I'm running an Antec HCP-1200 with 4x Titans so I don't want to push my luck too much!


Think of it as if you had a 350w psu , but your system will only pull/use 300w max. That's like how the power target is in a way on gpus. You'll only use what power is needed. You could stick that power limit to 90% and it will still be enough for 1.21v and 1.2GHz.

Apparently 100% is 350w power target, but Naenonn said 300w is hard limit with Titan. So idk.


----------



## iARDAs

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182

should I?

or should I not?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182
> 
> should I?
> 
> or should I not?


I say not just because the Titan cooler is a beautiful work of art and works very good already. The only thing as nice or even better is a water block.


----------



## Nilsom

I also had to think about it friend
which improves the temps will be

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182
> 
> should I?
> 
> or should I not?
> 
> 
> 
> I say not just because the Titan cooler is a beautiful work of art and works very good already. The only thing as nice or even better is a water block.
Click to expand...

ya that thing is cheap made and looks crappy go actual water block on a custom loop or leave well enough alone, it still maxes out at less than 65% fan speed, ultra quiet, and if you max the fan its quite loud but REALLY REALLY cools the thing down. its like a wind tunnel you can feel it out the back bouncing off the wall and into my legs lmao. kinda impressive

edit, thought that was that combo water cooler one that one there looks OK, but not nearly as good, I am sure it will be quite loud, and the effectiveness may not be that accurate to be honest, maybe but personally for a nice clean look stay stock or go GPU water block. (full size)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I say not just because the Titan cooler is a beautiful work of art and works very good already. The only thing as nice or even better is a water block.


Yeah the Titan cooler is awesome.

I am hitting 80 degrees with my 1137 mhz OC. Summr is coming and my room will be warmer.

Maybe I should purchase better fans.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah the Titan cooler is awesome.
> 
> I am hitting 80 degrees with my 1137 mhz OC. Summr is coming and my room will be warmer.
> 
> Maybe I should purchase better fans.


Think about water now, you live in a hot area.

More fans and better airflow will help.


----------



## Nilsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182
> 
> should I?
> 
> or should I not?


I also had to think about it friend
which improves the temps will be


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Think about water now, you live in a hot area.
> 
> More fans and better airflow will help.


I will do some stuff with my case this weekend. Clean it and see if i can get better fans.

I am scared of going water. Never did it and noone with me to show me the way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> I also had to think about it friend
> which improves the temps will be
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182


Experts say no so I will probably listen to them.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It will never pull more than can be provided which is 360W it will remain within the 300W ATX limit so there is no reason to worry.
> Unless it was for higher voltage control there is nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit confused. At 100% Power Target (Default), what is the power draw with the TI BIOS? I assume it is 350W; is this correct? Since I assumed that, I reduced my Power Target to 85% (~300W) and played BF3 @ 1176Mhz (+250Mhz and +300 Mem). I played Max Payne 3 at the same OC and it crashed after some time. If I left the Power Target at 100%, would that help stability? Or is that just to help prevent throttling?
> 
> Sorry for n00b questions but I just want to be sure before I crank up the power on the Titans. I'm running an Antec HCP-1200 with 4x Titans so I don't want to push my luck too much!
Click to expand...

Some games doesn't like high overclocks I found out. I can bench at 1200Mhz on some games, 3DMark would be 1150ish. GW2 definitely hates overclock.. I had to run it at 1050-1090 Mhz....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182
> 
> should I?
> 
> or should I not?


I vote no. The Titan cooler is too damn gorgeous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> When you set the power target of the Titans, aren't the supposed to run at that target? For example I have mine set at 106%, yet I hardly ever see it break 90%. If I set it at the max power limit, I'd like it to use it. Right now I feel like I'm leaving some performance on the table...
> 
> Also with regards to using a different BIOS, how does this process work and which one is recommended?


Nvidia reps have stated that power % is read incorrectly by all software. That it is drawing more power than what is shown. BUT we have yet to see a fix for this.


----------



## Nilsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will do some stuff with my case this weekend. Clean it and see if i can get better fans.
> 
> I am scared of going water. Never did it and noone with me to show me the way.
> 
> Experts say no so I will probably listen to them.


I think go for water,
but never did it too
for me it is not easy


----------



## Ripple

I recently purchased and installed a third Titan in hopes to get at least 60 fps in modern games at 2560 x 1440. I was absolutely shocked to discover not only did I not achieve 60 fps, I only saw about a 12% increase in performance over two cards. Maybe I didn't do my homework before purchasing, but I don't understand how NVIDIA can promote multi GPU configurations beyond two GPU setups with such pathetic returns.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I vote no. The Titan cooler is too damn gorgeous.
> Nvidia reps have stated that power % is read incorrectly by all software. That it is drawing more power than what is shown. BUT we have yet to see a fix for this.


You know that that was a lie and that they actually said they would fix -> cover up by releasing new drivers.
Greenlight isn't something that should be part of the high end.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Water cooling sounds intimidating, but after you complete your first loop, you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.

Believe me, I was just the same and after it was done, it seems like no big deal to assemble it now. Same way before you learnt how to build a PC, seemed very scary, but now it's like baking a pie!


----------



## Nilsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Water cooling sounds intimidating, but after you complete your first loop, you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.
> 
> Believe me, I was just the same and after it was done, it seems like no big deal to assemble it now. Same way before you learnt how to build a PC, seemed very scary, but now it's like baking a pie!


will be that black plate http://www.pccool.org/product.php?id_product=12212
works in the cooler titan


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> will be that black plate http://www.pccool.org/product.php?id_product=12212
> works in the cooler titan


Sure it'll work, but you might need to get longer appropriate screws for it to bolt on the pcb.


----------



## Nilsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Sure it'll work, but you might need to get longer appropriate screws for it to bolt on the pcb.


but screw that comes with the black does not work with the cooler


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> but screw that comes with the black does not work with the cooler


The screws that come with the back plate are to work with the water block and not the stock air cooler. I assume the back plate screws are thicker than the stock air cooler screws. And the stock air cooler screws are too short for the back plate to be installed.

For the EK water block and back plate that I have, the screws are thicker than the Titan's air cooler screws.


----------



## Nilsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The screws that come with the back plate are to work with the water block and not the stock air cooler. I assume the back plate screws are thicker than the stock air cooler screws. And the stock air cooler screws are too short for the back plate to be installed.
> 
> For the EK water block and back plate that I have, the screws are thicker than the Titan's air cooler screws.


then I will have to buy other screws?
and now is what screws that go to
You know friend


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> then I will have to buy other screws?
> and now is what screws that go to
> You know friend


Just look at the screws that come from the air cooler and find ones are a little bit longer than those at a hardware store.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182
> 
> should I?
> 
> or should I not?


NOOOOOO, water or NOTHING!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I say not just because the Titan cooler is a beautiful work of art and works very good already. The only thing as nice or even better is a water block.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the Titan cooler is awesome.
> 
> I am hitting 80 degrees with my 1137 mhz OC. Summr is coming and my room will be warmer.
> 
> Maybe I should purchase better fans.
Click to expand...

Youll be fine, the fan may get slightly louder but I doubt you will notice, especially when soing what ever it is you do with the card (for me gaming, meaning loud booms haha)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Cool, but that literally applies to about 0% of us, since every Titan is going to OC differently. I am lucky to run +75 cpu, and the card spewed artifacts like a bastard at anything more than +25 in GW2 with the latest beta drivers... I haven't tried again since rolling back however.


It seems like the latest driver is having some issues with GW2. 320.14 Beta


----------



## Mongo

Good God over 900 pages. OK where do I find this TI bios?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Good God over 900 pages. OK where do I find this TI bios?


A quick google will do. One of the posters here has the link in his signature too. (sorry can't post the direct link)


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> I also had to think about it friend
> which improves the temps will be
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/554/accelero-xtreme-iii.html?c=2182


If i'm not mistaken cowie got it - he reported temps around 55 under full load (it was on open bench) it's also quieter then stock Titan cooler but obviously looks worse. Unfortunately becouse aax III is so massive and heavy it would be nice to mount it with full backplate to avoid card bending but i'm not sure if it's possible (still waiting for arctic support answer about it).


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Going to sit this one out.


Same!


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> If i'm not mistaken cowie got it - he reported temps around 55 under full load (it was on open bench) it's also quieter then stock Titan cooler but obviously looks worse. Unfortunately becouse aax III is so massive and heavy it would be nice to mount it with full backplate to avoid card bending but i'm not sure if it's possible (still waiting for arctic support answer about it).


Lol very true, I saw them in the store. They are massive in size and weight, plus the dam huge fans on it... are they good at cooling though?


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Lol very true, I saw them in the store. They are massive in size and weight, plus the dam huge fans on it... are they good at cooling though?


Based on my experience with axp version for gtx 580 and after seeing cowie's screenshots - i would say - yes arctic accelero xtreme III is pretty good at cooling. If you dont wanna go under water it's probably best way but really backplate would be nice. They are also inaudible even on max (probably second biggest reason to buy it) and this is something you cant say about stock fans on 85% of course aesthetically - stock cooling is miles above any air solutions


----------



## Alatar




----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Pretty much. I just don't remember it being as rampant as it is now.


It's summer break for so many kids, so they're out of school with a lot of free time on their hands.


----------



## Evange

Hi guys, just wanna check do you guys use afterburner to adjust voltages on Titan? I'm trying to get a core voltage of 1.175v.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Hi guys, just wanna check do you guys use afterburner to adjust voltages on Titan? I'm trying to get a core voltage of 1.175v.


precision X or nV inspector


----------



## Evange

Ok this is weird, I checked GPU-Z and my load voltage is already 1.187v without any adjustments from my side. Is this normal? I'm using the TI "SuperClocked" version bios.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Ok this is weird, I checked GPU-Z and my load voltage is already 1.187v without any adjustments from my side. Is this normal? I'm using the TI "SuperClocked" version bios.


Use a normal tool gpu-z isn't accurate


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Use a normal tool gpu-z isn't accurate


I see... then what should I use to monitor the voltage? I want to use a voltage of below 1.2v as I'm on air and not water.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I see... then what should I use to monitor the voltage? I want to use a voltage of below 1.2v as I'm on air and not water.


Precision X is best


----------



## kpforce1

Woot..... the Trio is almost complete












And if anyone wants the EK backplate with the stock cooler, it is possible with stock screws if you do a little bit of work.







I have the EK backplates on all three of mine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Pure craziness there! That's what you call going all in!


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Woot..... the Trio is almost complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wants the EK backplate with the stock cooler, it is possible with stock screws if you do a little bit of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the EK backplates on all three of mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fine work of Art you got there kpforce. Titangasm!


----------



## Devnant

I gave it a shot @ folding with the SLI GTX TITANs..... AND HOLY S*** 320330 PPD!!!!!!!!!











Those babies are really extremely good at computing. Extremely! More than 10x faster than my CPU.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I gave it a shot @ folding with the SLI GTX TITANs..... AND HOLY S*** 320330 PPD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those babies are really extremely good at computing. Extremely! More than 10x faster than my CPU.


They're impressive indeed but as a small side note SLI doesn't apply while folding they are just 2 lone cards to the client.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Getting ready to break out the soldering iron I see!
I will have to get back on benching to keep up...


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> They're impressive indeed but as a small side note SLI doesn't apply while folding they are just 2 lone cards to the client.


True. But anyway, both working close to 100% is what really matters.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So how long until we start seeing angry posts by new 780 owners because they can't beat our scores in the benching section? Lol..


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So how long until we start seeing angry posts by new 780 owners because they can't beat our scores in the benching section? Lol..


If it drowns out the 'angry at Titans price' arguments, I'm all for it


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Getting ready to break out the soldering iron I see!
> I will have to get back on benching to keep up...


Well lets first wait and see if I end up burning a hole in my titan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So how long until we start seeing angry posts by new 780 owners because they can't beat our scores in the benching section? Lol..


Pretty much the minute people get them most likely


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So how long until we start seeing angry posts by new 780 owners because they can't beat our scores in the benching section? Lol..


I called it!!! GTX 780 was going to be $700. http://www.shopblt.com/item/evga-03g-p4-2781-kr-geforce-gtx780-pcie-3gb/u086_03gp42781kr.html

The crazy rumor of $500 for a gimped Titan would have definitely hurt.


----------



## wholeeo

I just know this place is going to be unbearable with all the crying that's going to go on on Thursday.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I called it!!! GTX 780 was going to be $700. http://www.shopblt.com/item/evga-03g-p4-2781-kr-geforce-gtx780-pcie-3gb/u086_03gp42781kr.html
> 
> The crazy rumor of $500 for a gimped Titan would have definitely hurt.


a single store doesn't say a thing.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Well was gaming earlier yesterday and display drivers didn't like my OC after all. Had to roll back from 1175 and just figured put it back at stock for now. Unless I could still push more voltage to make that stable but not sure if it's more voltage at this point or just pushing it too hard.

Just benching a bit. For gaming, this thing's superb.


----------



## qiplayer

They have no reason to lower the prices until they stop selling.

In market the prices are kept low with concurrence, if there aren't concurrent products (we know that any config of amd card wouldn't do as well as 2 titans, ok 4xhd7970 but you run in compatibility problems) builders have a reason to go down with the price only if they produce more than what they sell (it isn't the case for titan, wasn't for 690 and for 680).

If we know these mechanism, and think nvidia will more likely instead of throwing on the market too many gtx 780 build a 770 a 760,750, 740 to produce on their industries, going to hurt amd in a range where it is still powerful in sales.
This means the price will stay high, titan about 100-150 cheaper than now but not much less.

This is also due to the fact that they have a limited production capability for 28mm chips, and are quite expensive.

Nvidia announced that in a few year they are gonna open a new estabilishment to produce at 28mm, to produce much more units at a lower price.

When this will happen prices will drop when sales decrease but it will happen sooner than nowadays because of higher production. Or prices will for sure drop when amd comes in with cards at the same level.

This is the theory I learned about economics and microeconomy applied to the market of gpu for gaming.

I also think in 5 years we will have displays with retina, so for a 27" screen a resolution of about 5000x2600. This means that we will need much more powerful cards than now, 5 times the titans, and we will be at the beginning again. Have to pay lots of cash to have a good surround setup.

This will happen until the home gaming rig with surround isn't popular in 1 every 20 households. And we know nvidia has not a vision like that. And also amd. It's more apple to be able to innovate, and I don't think they are going in this direction.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> They have no reason to lower the prices until they stop selling.
> 
> In market the prices are kept low with concurrence, if there aren't concurrent products (we know that any config of amd card wouldn't do as well as 2 titans, ok 4xhd7970 but you run in compatibility problems) builders have a reason to go down with the price only if they produce more than what they sell (it isn't the case for titan, wasn't for 690 and for 680).
> 
> If we know these mechanism, and think nvidia will more likely instead of throwing on the market too many gtx 780 build a 770 a 760,750, 740 to produce on their industries, going to hurt amd in a range where it is still powerful in sales.
> This means the price will stay high, titan about 100-150 cheaper than now but not much less.
> 
> This is also due to the fact that they have a limited production capability for 28mm chips, and are quite expensive.
> 
> Nvidia announced that in a few year they are gonna open a new estabilishment to produce at 28mm, to produce much more units at a lower price.
> 
> When this will happen prices will drop when sales decrease but it will happen sooner than nowadays because of higher production. Or prices will for sure drop when amd comes in with cards at the same level.
> 
> This is the theory I learned about economics and microeconomy applied to the market of gpu for gaming.
> 
> I alao think in 5 years we will have displays with retina, so for a 27" screen a resolution of about 5000x2600. This means that we will need much more powerful cards than now, 5 times the titans, and we will be at the beginning again. Have to pay lots of cash to have a good surround setup.
> 
> This will happen until the home gaming rig with surround isn't popular in 1 every 20 households. And we know nvidia has not a vision like that. And also amd. It's more apple to be able to innovate, and I don't think they are going in this direction.


I was with you up until you described a resolution as 'retina', now I think you should go and stand in the corner and think about what you've done


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Installing EK water block, what tools do I need to take the Titan apart? All I have is a screw driver.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I was under the impression that a phillips would be enough. Some stuff to clean off the thermal goop and whatnot too.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I was under the impression that a phillips would be enough. Some stuff to clean off the thermal goop and whatnot too.


Okay, just making sure so I can stop by Home Depot atter work if I needed a special tools.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay, just making sure so I can stop by Home Depot atter work if I needed a special tools.


Some of them use Torx screws, you'd have to check your card. I can't remember if it was a particular manufacturer or not


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Some of them use Torx screws, you'd have to check your card. I can't remember if it was a particular manufacturer or not


I "think" most of the newer ones do. It's a T6 I believe. I have 2 Titan SC, the older one is philips and newer is Torx.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I "think" most of the newer ones do. It's a T6 I believe. I have 2 Titan SC, the older one is philips and newer is Torx.


Yeah, my Asus has a mix of Philips and Torx (can't remember if they were 6, 7 or even 8s) and that was brought 3 days after launch.

I'm sure I remember seeing someone on here having two identical cards, brought at the same time, then they realised they had different screw sets when they went to install their blocks


----------



## Legonut

Hey guys, I found a lack of resources while researching the overclocking ability of the titan (which I now realize is enormous), so I made a spreadsheet.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393025/post-your-gtx-titan-overclock-results/0_50

I hope we can get a large database for good reference!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I gave it a shot @ folding with the SLI GTX TITANs..... AND HOLY S*** 320330 PPD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those babies are really extremely good at computing. Extremely! More than 10x faster than my CPU.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I see you have YIFY bookmark.... hehe it's a good site.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Yeah, my Asus has a mix of Philips and Torx (can't remember if they were 6, 7 or even 8s) and that was brought 3 days after launch.
> 
> I'm sure I remember seeing someone on here having two identical cards, brought at the same time, then they realised they had different screw sets when they went to install their blocks


Okay thanks for the info. I'll just probably buy me a tool set since I don't really have a set.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay thanks for the info. I'll just probably buy me a tool set since I don't really have a set.


Probably the best plan, a little torx set only cost me about £8. Comes in handy considering the amount of manufacturers that put them in things now such as consoles, laptops, phones etc.

Good luck with your install


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Probably the best plan, a little torx set only cost me about £8. Comes in handy considering the amount of manufacturers that put them in things now such as consoles, laptops, phones etc.
> 
> Good luck with your install


Thanks REP+ ... Going to be my first time taking apart a GPU. Keep it mind a $1,000 GPU. Geeeshh... Also my first water cooling setup. nervous..


----------



## Jue

What's the most stable drivers you guys are running with your titan's so far?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I was with you up until you described a resolution as 'retina', now I think you should go and stand in the corner and think about what you've done


I see the mistake. I obviously meant the display with high dpi


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks REP+ ... Going to be my first time taking apart a GPU. Keep it mind a $1,000 GPU. Geeeshh... Also my first water cooling setup. nervous..


Don't be scared. I was a bit careless with mine "had a few drinks before" and didn't mess up anything. I missed a screw and was pulling on it like a dummy thinking it's stuck on there so good!! lol, the little HSF connectors made me nervous pulling on them to but no issues.


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Are those watercooled? That would be awesome if you were able to preserve the GTX TITAN LED. How did you do that? I want my e-peen to remain intact.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Installing EK water block, what tools do I need to take the Titan apart? All I have is a screw driver.


EVGA vanilla has Torx and Phillips.

If you've never done the procedure before, it's very helpful to watch some youtube videos to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Based on my experience with axp version for gtx 580 and after seeing cowie's screenshots - i would say - yes arctic accelero xtreme III is pretty good at cooling. If you dont wanna go under water it's probably best way but really backplate would be nice. They are also inaudible even on max (probably second biggest reason to buy it) and this is something you cant say about stock fans on 85% of course aesthetically - stock cooling is miles above any air solutions


I have used AC on several cards in the past, they were very good at cooling the GPU core, not necessarily the VRM modules. they are very quite.
Unfortunately I got the bad end of one of there coolers along with many many others who installed them on the AMD 5970. Bricked mine and many others cards, will not do that again, once was enough, now for me it's either factory heatsink or custom water block, that's just because I had a bad experience, I am sure AC learned a lesson also, but that lesson cost me more than it cost them.


----------



## Stateless

I upgraded to a 2560x1440p monitor to go along with 2 Titans on Water. Fiance just gave the green light to get a 3rd if I wanted one, so was wondering if any Tri Titan Owners can weigh in on how the scaling is with 3 Titans?

Thanks!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I upgraded to a 2560x1440p monitor to go along with 2 Titans on Water. Fiance just gave the green light to get a 3rd if I wanted one, so was wondering if any Tri Titan Owners can weigh in on how the scaling is with 3 Titans?
> 
> Thanks!


You are talking about Titans... the more the merrier!


----------



## wholeeo

Just beat Metro LL. What a great game,.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I upgraded to a 2560x1440p monitor to go along with 2 Titans on Water. Fiance just gave the green light to get a 3rd if I wanted one, so was wondering if any Tri Titan Owners can weigh in on how the scaling is with 3 Titans?
> 
> Thanks!


For a single screen? What a waste of $1k. Buy two more 1440 monitors for Surround. A couple of Titans should handle that. I'm loving my two in 1200 Surround.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just beat Metro LL. What a great game,.


I gamed quite a bit this weekend but it started crashing today. I launched a few gpu and cpu benches and all seems well. Not sure if its a game bug


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> For a single screen? What a waste of $1k. Buy two more 1440 monitors for Surround. A couple of Titans should handle that. I'm loving my two in 1200 Surround.
> I gamed quite a bit this weekend but it started crashing today. I launched a few gpu and cpu benches and all seems well. Not sure if its a game bug


+1








3 Titans @ 2560x1440 will be severely CPU limited by 98% of games.

What driver Wermad?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What driver Wermad?


I think its the first Titan driver. I was thinking of updating this but I haven't gotten around to do that. Will try tonight. Thanks buddy







+1


----------



## Swolern

The new WHQL has been the most stable. The new beta 320.14 has been the smoothest in games, but I have had a couple rare driver crash every once in a while with my SLI config ; plus it is recommended for Metro 2034 (







).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The new WHQL has been the most stable. The new 320.14 has been the smoothest in games, but I have had a couple rare driver crash every once in a while with my SLI config ; plus it is recommended for Metro 2034 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I'll give that one a try, thanks


----------



## wermad

Seems like the newest drivers are beta. I'm on the last wqhl 314.22. Well, hopefully the newest beta helps


----------



## Swolern

Sorry if unclear. The beta 320.14 have smoother gameplay in a few tested games and is recommended for Metro. But they are slighlty unstable for me compared to the WHQL.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm possibly replacing my 680's for 3 titans, but I'm curious if the latest drivers have improved scaling at all? I know when they were first released the 3 way sli scaling was pretty bad in 50% of games. Does anyone with 3 titans have any feedback on this?(even better if someone running 3 with three screens has any feedback)


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So how long until we start seeing angry posts by new 780 owners because they can't beat our scores in the benching section? Lol..


More like when do they all spit the dummy over the reference BIOS making theirs cards throttle. Lol.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I am waiting for the people who flash a titan bios to the 780, and then cry when it breaks it.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I am waiting for the people who flash a titan bios to the 780, and then cry when it breaks it.


Would there be a possibility?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm possibly replacing my 680's for 3 titans, but I'm curious if the latest drivers have improved scaling at all? I know when they were first released the 3 way sli scaling was pretty bad in 50% of games. Does anyone with 3 titans have any feedback on this?(even better if someone running 3 with three screens has any feedback)


Ask callsignvega about it, he has 4-Way GTX Titans and 120hz surround. Seen him hit 120-130FPS minimums in Crysis3 maxed. So the scaling is definatly there.

http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/6.html

Haven't heard much about the scaling improving since launch though to be honest. But that's the thing scaling depends on the game, i think drivers can only do soo much. If you're playing battlefield 3 youll get the type of scaling you'd expect because the game is optimised and coded well. If you're playing skyrim, expect it to be a mess because the game is a mess. And honestly I think very few games at the moment aren't a mess in this regard.

I can run my 1200P surround setup with a single GTX Titan at an average of 60FPS in most games maxed with no AA and until I get 120hz surround, won't bother with more than SLI.

The negative GTX Titan hype was exactly that. Negative and total nonsense. Especially all those stupid CPU limited 3-Way SLI graphs at 1080P that went around. These cards are absolute beasts and as long as you aren't CPU limited ie not going over SLI with a single screen or playing a mess of a game then you'll see the benefits.


----------



## Alatar

Titan scaling isn't bad, you just need a better CPU than most reviewers had and also need to be running a bigger resolution or you'll see some seriously diminishing returns.


----------



## Renairy

i haz 2 champs, theyre both doing *1176mhz* in SLI and +300 on the Vram (stock BIOS)
Passed all benchmarks multiple times and 2 hours of Crysis 3 with nothing but baby butt smoothness.


----------



## wermad

I'm very happy with the constant frames on my two Titans in Surround. I'm not maxing out Metro 2034 but I can get a smooth 90-100 fps with high settings and no ssaa. very minimal screen tearing (unlike Crysis3).


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm very happy with the constant frames on my two Titans in Surround. I'm not maxing out Metro 2034 but I can get a smooth 90-100 fps with high settings and no ssaa. very minimal screen tearing (unlike Crysis3).


Nice








What are you max *stable* clocks ?
And why do you call it the GTX 685 ? Arent Nvidia responsible for the naming of their own products ?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you max *stable* clocks ?
> And why do you call it the GTX 685 ? Arent Nvidia responsible for the naming of their own products ?


I'm running stock clocks on the Titans for now in 1200 Suround. Titan is GTX 685 imho, Nvidia just called it something different to make it more special (and to make the extra cost "justifiable", ?). Don't matter if its using a different architecture, its part of the same generation of 6xx series.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just beat Metro LL. What a great game,.


Did you get any bugs with the tessellation? Any tessellation higher than 'normal' will cause graphical glitches for users of titan with 314.22 beta drivers. (me included







)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I am waiting for the people who flash a titan bios to the 780, and then cry when it breaks it.


Why the hell would anyone want to do that... 780 is a gimped version of Titan.

I predict most people will be trying to flash 780 to Titan instead.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Why the hell would anyone want to do that... 780 is a gimped version of Titan.
> 
> I predict most people will be trying to flash 780 to Titan instead.


..... That's exactly what he said, flashing a Titan bios onto 780, thus flashing a 780 into a Titan... Same thing, just worded differently.


----------



## Alatar

There's a very good chance that Titan bioses will work on 780s.


----------



## JCPUser

^ Do you think 780s will unlock to Titans?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> ^ Do you think 780s will unlock to Titans?


no...


----------



## JCPUser

Color me confused then... If no unlock, I see no reason to run a titan bios on the 780. I must missing something -- do it just for the science?


----------



## Alatar

The reason would be that you wouldn't need to mod the 780 bios separately. Just use an already modded titan bios to flash and go.


----------



## whyscotty

Running TriSli and surround, having no scaling problems. All 3 sit at around 95% usage in all the games I play bar MLL

but most ppl are having issues with that game with multi Gpu's

List me the games you play and if I have them I'll check for you, if that would help


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Running TriSli and surround, having no scaling problems. All 3 sit at around 95% usage in all the games I play bar MLL
> 
> but most ppl are having issues with that game with multi Gpu's
> 
> List me the games you play and if I have them I'll check for you, if that would help


Metro Last Light benchmark will drop your GPU usage. Guaranteed.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Metro Last Light benchmark will drop your GPU usage. Guaranteed.


I did say bar MLL (Metro Last Light)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> I did say bar MLL (Metro Last Light)


Oh thats what MLL stands for, lol.









Ok let me think of another that will drop gpu use.

Hitman Absolution
BF3 64p Casparian, Ultra presets
Metro 2033 benchmark
Sleeping Dogs- driving in the damn cars(hate that)


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh thats what MLL stands for, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let me think of another that will drop gpu use.
> 
> Hitman Absolution
> BF3 64p Casparian, Ultra presets
> Metro 2033 benchmark
> Sleeping Dogs- driving in the damn cars(hate that)


OK, point taken

Should have worded it better. I get very good scaling most of the time


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> OK, point taken
> 
> Should have worded it better. I get very good scaling most of the time


I agree. The Titans will scale the best out of any current GPU availible with its high bus bandwidth and tons of vram, but there are always those pesky CPU limited games. Im hoping IB-E will help, but im not optomistic. Awesome rig BTW.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> ..... That's exactly what he said, flashing a Titan bios onto 780, thus flashing a 780 into a Titan... Same thing, just worded differently.


My bad... skimped through too quickly.









I'm sure Nvidia will release a driver to prevent this flashing from happening.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I agree. The Titans will scale the best out of any current GPU availible with its high bus bandwidth and tons of vram, but there are always those pesky CPU limited games. Im hoping IB-E will help, but im not optomistic. Awesome rig BTW.


TY

Agree with all the above,

I've tried 3x 670, 3x 670 4gb, 3x 680 FTW 4Gb and then 3x Classifieds.

I even tried 2 x 7970's and none quite did what I wanted

I had no intention of getting the Titans until Nvidia sent all the reviewers 3 each to test and the rest as they say is history


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Did you get any bugs with the tessellation? Any tessellation higher than 'normal' will cause graphical glitches for users of titan with 314.22 beta drivers. (me included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have had no issues running tessellation at highest setting but I am on beta drivers 320.14


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just beat Metro LL. What a great game,.


Really a great game. And underscored IMO. At first I wasn´t liking it much, but it got progressively better. Had a great time on ranger hardcore, specially on that chapter when you have to wait for that damn fishing boat


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have had no issues running tessellation at highest setting but I am on beta drivers 320.14


My bad... I'm on 320.14 beta drivers too.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just beat Metro LL. What a great game,.


I didn't found the graphics all that pretty and the part in the nazi prison doesn't make sense at all.
Yeah they will gas us if they hear us next they also gas themselves that is just idiotic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> More like when do they all spit the dummy over the reference BIOS making theirs cards throttle. Lol.


Yeah figured that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> More like when do they all spit the dummy over the reference BIOS making theirs cards throttle. Lol.


Yeah figured that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> ^ Do you think 780s will unlock to Titans?


No not just like that but mistakes are that what make live worth living in a Nvidia world








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> My bad... skimped through too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Nvidia will release a driver to prevent this flashing from happening.


There are transistor pairs making out for what model number it is but this can be fixed by either cutting traces or adding extra transistors.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I didn't found the graphics all that pretty and the part in the nazi prison doesn't make sense at all.
> Yeah they will gas us if they hear us next they also gas themselves that is just idiotic.


I'm not sure what you mean by the graphics aren't pretty. Guards have gas masks, prisoners do not.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Would there be a possibility?


People have already tried to do so with the 680, according to a post somewhere around here from some guy that does RMA repairs or whatever.


----------



## L36

To owners with titans and waterblocks, which is best waterblock for titan? I'm having hard time finding a review covering various blocks for titans. Looking for something that has direct water flow over VRMs beside EK.
Thanks.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by the graphics aren't pretty. Guards have gas masks, prisoners do not.


That it looked like total crap also I was unable to destroy anything and I had advance physx on and everything.

I also didn't see those "gas masks".


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> People have already tried to do so with the 680, according to a post somewhere around here from some guy that does RMA repairs or whatever.


Wow. Thanks Masta Squidge for the info.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That it looked like total crap also I was unable to destroy anything and I had advance physx on and everything.
> 
> I also didn't see those "gas masks".


Right, it looked like total crap,







If that's the case I won't even touch on the other stuff,


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That it looked like total crap also I was unable to destroy anything and I had advance physx on and everything.
> 
> I also didn't see those "gas masks".


What video card do you use ?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> What video card do you use ?


gtx570


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> To owners with titans and waterblocks, which is best waterblock for titan? I'm having hard time finding a review covering various blocks for titans. Looking for something that has direct water flow over VRMs beside EK.
> Thanks.


Waterblock choice really does not matter, might be 1-2 degree difference and that's it


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Wow. Thanks Masta Squidge for the info.


Here it is.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1392571/asus-multi-return-rmas-gtx670s-i-know-why/10#post_19997899


----------



## wermad

I tried the latest beta drivers and I still get crashes in metro 2034. Seems like two parts so far (right before you ditch the rail-car and when you get to the swamp). I've yet to finish the game but I'm going to try another game to see if it crashes. My rig does pass benchmarks without any issues so its interesting (suspecting cpu crashing at load).


----------



## Masta Squidge

Beta drivers made my crashing worse. All my problems went away when I went back to 314.22 or whatever the latest non beta is.


----------



## Junkboy

You all suck.........I swear I've been trying to catch up and managed to get to 8768 in a week's time but you guys are almost at 9200............. I hate you all............









Anyways some screens of my Titan and unwanted "helpers"......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Some gathered around to sit on the box........ (cropped for serial)

Target acquired!!!!

Yoda, mini chewie, and brook wanted to touch it, Idk what happened to Nightmare but he forgot something........


The last two are of the inside my rig. Yeah it's pretty dirty but I've been moving some stuff around, took off one of the drive bays, and needed to undo some cabling since I have an 3930k incoming and wanted to get stuff done early.



I'll start to get to it and see what it boosts to and stuff in a bit but just checked ASIC and it's 61.9% ........... At least it only costed me $700 new so I'm still more than fine with it but my 1200 dream might be unrealistic







we'll see how things go.









*edit* Stock Titan with nothing touched boosted to 967 so better than I thought with that horrible ASIC.....


----------



## Mongo

ok need some help, I flashed the TI bios to both cards then restarted. then reinstalled the 320.14 drivers then restarted. then enabled the SLI and started Precision X 4.1.0 But when I set the volts to 1.212 the first card does it the second card will only go to 1.161. Now I have had the Bios that forces the cards to 1.212 all the time and both cards did it then.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> For a single screen? What a waste of $1k. Buy two more 1440 monitors for Surround. A couple of Titans should handle that. I'm loving my two in 1200 Surround.
> I gamed quite a bit this weekend but it started crashing today. I launched a few gpu and cpu benches and all seems well. Not sure if its a game bug


Its the game.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> ok need some help, I flashed the TI bios to both cards then restarted. then reinstalled the 320.14 drivers then restarted. then enabled the SLI and started Precision X 4.1.0 But when I set the volts to 1.212 the first card does it the second card will only go to 1.161. Now I have had the Bios that forces the cards to 1.212 all the time and both cards did it then.


Titans in SLI will bottleneck on that PCIE-2 CPU dudey.
Just pointing out.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Titans in SLI will bottleneck on that PCIE-2 CPU dudey.
> Just pointing out.


I'm running a 2.0 cpu and setup. No bottle neck. Heck, I even ran it w/ quad sli 690s







. Still, 2.0 vs 3.0 has been cited as very minimal loss if not worse in some cases (or even).

edit:

Can I get some stock air cooler sli guys w/ some temp read outs? Idle and max temps please (+1)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> Its the game.


Yeah, I buy cards not because of the # of screens. Its' because of the performance I needed on certains games and applications. I don't care how many screens I have.


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone flash that Zotac AMP bios yet? i downloaded it and put a power/voltage edit to it, i will most likely try it out once i get home from work tomorrow!


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139255/zotac-gtxtitan-6144-130418.html


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> ok need some help, I flashed the TI bios to both cards then restarted. then reinstalled the 320.14 drivers then restarted. then enabled the SLI and started Precision X 4.1.0 But when I set the volts to 1.212 the first card does it the second card will only go to 1.161. Now I have had the Bios that forces the cards to 1.212 all the time and both cards did it then.
> 
> 
> 
> Titans in SLI will bottleneck on that PCIE-2 CPU dudey.
> Just pointing out.
Click to expand...

Barely any difference between PCIe 2.0 and PCIe 3.0

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/53901-nvidia-geforce-gtx-690-review-25.html

Won't be that.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> You all suck.........I swear I've been trying to catch up and managed to get to 8768 in a week's time but you guys are almost at 9200............. I hate you all............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways some screens of my Titan and unwanted "helpers"......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some gathered around to sit on the box........ (cropped for serial)
> 
> Target acquired!!!!
> 
> Yoda, mini chewie, and brook wanted to touch it, Idk what happened to Nightmare but he forgot something........
> 
> 
> The last two are of the inside my rig. Yeah it's pretty dirty but I've been moving some stuff around, took off one of the drive bays, and needed to undo some cabling since I have an 3930k incoming and wanted to get stuff done early.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start to get to it and see what it boosts to and stuff in a bit but just checked ASIC and it's 61.9% ........... At least it only costed me $700 new so I'm still more than fine with it but my 1200 dream might be unrealistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll see how things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Stock Titan with nothing touched boosted to 967 so better than I thought with that horrible ASIC.....


Looks like you got a runt Titan like me did. Damn it sucks to see all other Titans boosting to over 1GHz on stock settings...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Looks like you got a runt Titan like me did. Damn it sucks to see all other Titans boosting to over 1GHz on stock settings...


Hmmm? You're sure? My daily operation mild overclock stock BIOS.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yeah, I buy cards not because of the # of screens. Its' because of the performance I needed on certains games and applications. I don't care how many screens I have.


Um what? He said metro was crashing on him and was wondering if it was his overclock or the game. Just letting him know the game locks up on occasion.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> Um what? He said metro was crashing on him and was wondering if it was his overclock or the game. Just letting him know the game locks up on occasion.


haha ops. I didn't read the rest of the story. Sorry


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> You all suck.........I swear I've been trying to catch up and managed to get to 8768 in a week's time but you guys are almost at 9200............. I hate you all............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways some screens of my Titan and unwanted "helpers"......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some gathered around to sit on the box........ (cropped for serial)
> 
> Target acquired!!!!
> 
> Yoda, mini chewie, and brook wanted to touch it, Idk what happened to Nightmare but he forgot something........
> 
> 
> The last two are of the inside my rig. Yeah it's pretty dirty but I've been moving some stuff around, took off one of the drive bays, and needed to undo some cabling since I have an 3930k incoming and wanted to get stuff done early.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start to get to it and see what it boosts to and stuff in a bit but just checked ASIC and it's 61.9% ........... At least it only costed me $700 new so I'm still more than fine with it but my 1200 dream might be unrealistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll see how things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Stock Titan with nothing touched boosted to 967 so better than I thought with that horrible ASIC.....


My stock titan with nothing touched boosts to 1045, if I up the voltage it tops out at 1071.

My asic is... well this is weird. I initially checked, and I got a 63 ish % as I recall... now it says 66.4%. I must be remembering incorrectly, I wish I could find my first post in here where I shared my asic previously.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> To owners with titans and waterblocks, which is best waterblock for titan? I'm having hard time finding a review covering various blocks for titans. Looking for something that has direct water flow over VRMs beside EK.
> Thanks.


1150mhz core and 6700mhz memory my EK FC and backplate cooled GTX Titan is currently idling at 20deg and I've never seen it over 33deg in game under full load.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> ok need some help, I flashed the TI bios to both cards then restarted. then reinstalled the 320.14 drivers then restarted. then enabled the SLI and started Precision X 4.1.0 But when I set the volts to 1.212 the first card does it the second card will only go to 1.161. Now I have had the Bios that forces the cards to 1.212 all the time and both cards did it then.


Have to use NVidia inspector to change voltage with TI BIOS.


----------



## wholeeo

For those users on 320.14, can you check your installed programs and check to see if NVIDIA Physx is installed... For some reason it wasn't on my system and I had to manually install it even though the installer for the driver says its included...weird.

Edit: In addition, the Physx System Software has recently been updated,

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/physx_system_software_9_13_0325_download.html


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 1150mhz core and 6700mhz memory my EK FC and backplate cooled GTX Titan is currently idling at 20deg and I've never seen it over 33deg in game under full load.


Maybe i can ask you, i posted this in the XSPC RayStorm thread earlier, Will running 2 xspc dual bay res with a x20 pump in separate loops for gpu/cpu give me better cooling for each, or, would one MCP355 , etc., for both, in one loop be better? i'll be using a XSPC RS360 rad for the cpu, a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 140mm for the Titan loop? the two xspc dual bay res pumps will cost only $100.00. [the reason that i want to go on the cheap is because i had ordered a XSPC kit that was never delivered, it was lost or stolen, so, i am out of $160.00]


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Looks like you got a runt Titan like me did. Damn it sucks to see all other Titans boosting to over 1GHz on stock settings...


Was able to somehow get this thing to get up to 1150 with it pinging from 1110-1167 (sixty something) but for the most part staying in the 1150 range with this horrible asic. Temps didn't want to get past 75C and the card would drop me like a bowling ball after I tried to lower fan to like 20%.







But after I flash it as long as it gets 1150 no throttling stable I'll be more than happy for the price paid.










1440, everything maxxed save AA (FXAA)


----------



## Kipsta77

Insane idle temps on my titan. Than again, it is almost winter here.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> 
> 
> Insane idle temps on my titan. Than again, it is almost winter here.


Damn, turn your heat on Man,.......


----------



## carlhil2

Are there ANY knowledgeable people on the water cooling topic who can answer my question please, would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Are there ANY knowledgeable people on the water cooling topic who can answer my question please, would greatly appreciate it!


I personally don't see two loops giving you a significant advantage on your set up. The rads and pump you're planning to use are more than enough.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I personally don't see two loops giving you a significant advantage on your set up. The rads and pump you're planning to use are more than enough.


Thanks for the feedback. the only reason that i am going 2 loops is because those pumps are cheap, my case can fit 2, and i feel that each rad being pushed by their own pump would be less of an workload, making them more efficient. in other words, aftyer spending over $700.00 to rebuild my pc after the mobo biting the dust in a power surge accident, i am being a cheap bastard,......


----------



## wermad

Use the money for something else. Two pumps will not afford you a hint of any performance advantage over one pump. Only benefit in two pumps imho is for redundancy. i've ran large and complex loops with one pump (ddc typically). Just invest in a good pump and don't buy some cheap ebay pumps for $20 that will fail immediately and maybe take down something in your rig too.

One of my last builds: ddc 3.25 ran two reservoirs, three monsta 480mm rads, cpu block, and four gpu blocks.

Well, I haven't delved into Titan relm since I got them but I noticed my clocks in AB are 1005 for the Asus and 1052 for the SC. Thought it would only boost from 837 to 876 and 876 to 928???


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I got mine a few weeks ago. Absolutely love it.
The Titan needs to be seen in person to, cameras do it no justice. The elegant industrial design beats all these goofy looking coolers from msi and gigabyte. I mean its a computer not an import tuner.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Maybe i can ask you, i posted this in the XSPC RayStorm thread earlier, Will running 2 xspc dual bay res with a x20 pump in separate loops for gpu/cpu give me better cooling for each, or, would one MCP355 , etc., for both, in one loop be better? i'll be using a XSPC RS360 rad for the cpu, a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 140mm for the Titan loop? the two xspc dual bay res pumps will cost only $100.00. [the reason that i want to go on the cheap is because i had ordered a XSPC kit that was never delivered, it was lost or stolen, so, i am out of $160.00]


I'd go for a single D5 variant pump. It really depends on the complexity of your loop but a single Koolance PMP450S bumped to 18v can handle close to anything you throw at it. Separate loops in my opinion don't offer enough worthwhile benefit to bother and unless you drop below 1GPM then there's no point.

http://www.frozencpu.com/images/awards/pumpchartpdf.pdf


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well, I haven't delved into Titan relm since I got them but I noticed my clocks in AB are 1005 for the Asus and 1052 for the SC. Thought it would only boost from 837 to 876 and 876 to 928???


GPU Boost 2.0 and GTX Titans boost way above the specs on the box. Most peoples GTX Titans boost to around 1000mhz by themselves with the voltage and power target opened all the way up. Mine boosts to 999mhz on the reference BIOS.


----------



## Alatar

980-993 seems to be the most common boost at stock settings. Without even touching voltage or temp settings.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> GPU Boost 2.0 and GTX Titans boost way above the specs on the box. Most peoples GTX Titans boost to around 1000mhz by themselves with the voltage and power target opened all the way up. Mine boosts to 999mhz on the reference BIOS.


Thanks, I'm on stock bios and clocks so that explains it. The SC is factory overclocked higher, hence the 1054 clocks.

Only time i"ve done bios modding is just flashing amd 6950s to 6970s. Very simple and never had a bricked one. I'm not ready to do that with a $1k gpu









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 980-993 seems to be the most common boost at stock settings. Without even touching voltage or temp settings.


Thanks Al









edit: anyway possible to flash the Asus to the EVGA SC stock bios?


----------



## gumbie

Will be joining this soon!

Just ordered my EVGA Titan SC






























So excited!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Was able to somehow get this thing to get up to 1150 with it pinging from 1110-1167 (sixty something) but for the most part staying in the 1150 range with this horrible asic. Temps didn't want to get past 75C and the card would drop me like a bowling ball after I tried to lower fan to like 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after I flash it as long as it gets 1150 no throttling stable I'll be more than happy for the price paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440, everything maxxed save AA (FXAA)


I should name my Titan Jane or something.... sometimes she can be stable at 1003, then another it would 1010; damn bloody random, just like a woman.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For those users on 320.14, can you check your installed programs and check to see if NVIDIA Physx is installed... For some reason it wasn't on my system and I had to manually install it even though the installer for the driver says its included...weird.
> 
> Edit: In addition, the Physx System Software has recently been updated,
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/physx_system_software_9_13_0325_download.html


You got Last Light installed? Somehow it erases Nvidia PhysX from the Control Panel "Installed Programs" but somehow it still exists in the system.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> edit: anyway possible to flash the Asus to the EVGA SC stock bios?


Just get a hold of the SC bios and when nvflash complains about vendor mismatch press y.


----------



## LuckyNumber13

PLEASE HELP..
at a loss now.
my titan just doesn't want to work right.
so my comp works good, I can watch high def. movies,
surf the net etc... all is good.but the moment I try to play a game (BF3
or dead space 3 or whatever.or run a graphic test like OC Scanner.) my comp kicks me to a black screen.
doesn't restart - but kicks me to a black screen.
I've tried another 1200w psu that I know Is good. still crashes.
I've tried the native psu wires and not my extensions in case of a bad wire/connection.still crashes.
I've tried to use a totally new/different hard drive..still it crashes.
the temp never exceeds 60*C..and my cpu temp stays around 31 to 34*C.
I've attempted to reseat it ever so slightly (with waterblock and plumbing it was hard).still crashes.

EVGA OC scanner won't let me do a stress test or a benchmark without it crashing 5 to 10 seconds into it.
in BF3 the battlefield doesn't even have a chance to load to my screen before it crashes.

my asus sabertooth z77 mobo is showing no red lights to indicate a problem somewhere.

Am I missing something here.? does anyone else use EVGA Precision X? and if so
what should it roughly look like (Screenshot).

could my cpu voltage make my system crash like this if it is undershot from the OC ratio
or does this just sound more like the gpu itself (burnt out vram or something?).
any other suggestions..


----------



## Swolern

Luckynumber13, sounds like the GPU is the problem, couple questions:

Did the card work properly when you had the stock air cooler?
Have you tried a different pci-e slot?
Already did clean install of all drivers?
motherboard bios updated?
There are Precision X screenshots on the previous 2 pages of this thread


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Are there ANY knowledgeable people on the water cooling topic who can answer my question please, would greatly appreciate it!


I run my entire sig rig off of just one D5 and its plenty powerful enough. Dual loops are really only for aesthetics these days unless you have a really, really mental set up and even then a single loop can still work with a good pump. My problem is that I blocked off the back side of my 560 rad with cabling (AX1200 sleeved cable kit has tons of long cables that have no where else to go in the TJ11) so my idles are typically 26-29C and loads can go all the way up to 47C or so. I really need to just buy some professionally sleeved cables sized correctly to get rid of the mess in the basement of my case and possibly to do push/pull on my 560...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> PLEASE HELP..
> at a loss now.
> my titan just doesn't want to work right.
> so my comp works good, I can watch high def. movies,
> surf the net etc... all is good.but the moment I try to play a game (BF3
> or dead space 3 or whatever.or run a graphic test like OC Scanner.) my comp kicks me to a black screen.
> doesn't restart - but kicks me to a black screen.
> I've tried another 1200w psu that I know Is good. still crashes.
> I've tried the native psu wires and not my extensions in case of a bad wire/connection.still crashes.
> I've tried to use a totally new/different hard drive..still it crashes.
> the temp never exceeds 60*C..and my cpu temp stays around 31 to 34*C.
> I've attempted to reseat it ever so slightly (with waterblock and plumbing it was hard).still crashes.
> 
> EVGA OC scanner won't let me do a stress test or a benchmark without it crashing 5 to 10 seconds into it.
> in BF3 the battlefield doesn't even have a chance to load to my screen before it crashes.
> 
> my asus sabertooth z77 mobo is showing no red lights to indicate a problem somewhere.
> 
> Am I missing something here.? does anyone else use EVGA Precision X? and if so
> what should it roughly look like (Screenshot).
> 
> could my cpu voltage make my system crash like this if it is undershot from the OC ratio
> or does this just sound more like the gpu itself (burnt out vram or something?).
> any other suggestions..


Black screen that you can alt tab out of? Does the game crash and become unresponsive or does the whole computer lockup with a black screen?

When my GTX Titan crashes I get black screen, sometimes it locks the computer sometimes it doesn't but usually goes black screen. CPU locks are normally the computer freezes completely with the image still on screen, sound cracking can occur and blue screens. At least that's my experiences with that kind of stuff.

Event viewer will normally tell you what's causing the issues in your system. What does it say? GPU?


----------



## rage fuury

*@LuckyNumber13*
Buddy ... I'm almost in the same situation like you...
My Titan was under water, works well for 3 weeks but from Saturday Night on keep restarting my system every time I fire a game or a benchmark (it do this randomly: sometimes instantly, sometimes after 5-10 sec and sometimes after 5, 10, 15 min....) It works well in 2D:surfing, movie watching, office work no problem... But when enter a game ,any game, BANG- restart! No artifacts, no blue screen, nothing! Just restarts... I tried different drivers to no avail, and use a back-up to restore my system to a previous stage with some minimal list of installed programs but the restarting problem is still on...
Didn't found my WIN 7 SP 1 installation disk to try a clean install ...so I couldn't do that...

*Let me give you some hope*, thought ( I keep none for myself







): _Could be malware_ that hack your/ours GPU to milk money from us but I didn't find it! Find some good anti-malware program and scan deeply your system, may be you'll prevail where I fail..
...And of course please report back here as soon as you have news about this subject (Today I will take out the card from system, put back the stock cooler and try to find someone in my area with a good enough power supply to test my Titan)


----------



## KnightVII

Does throtling bring stuttering in games? So, BIOS flash?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Does throtling bring stuttering in games?


Not that I noticed, it actually effected performance far less than I would have figured too.


----------



## Swolern

Whats up Bababooey. Did you get you a Titan(s)?


----------



## Junkboy

So far my 61.9% runt is putting in some work!!!





So far Valley/Heaven 3 loops of each/15 minutes of Warframe/ 10 min of Tomb Raider, 15 BF3, and everything is rock solid but I obviously need more time to call it stable. Core could be pushed about 24ish more hz before it start to see artifacts . Mem started artifacting with mild white dots at 525 but only towards the end of Valley bench when temps passed 75C so it might be a heat issue but with the bad ASIC I think I'm already more than happy .









Oh and I just launched FC3: BD and so far ten minutes in and no issues.







(though not sure if FC3 is more prone to show unstable OC's vs BD but don't own FC3)


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Does throtling bring stuttering in games? So, BIOS flash?


Not everyone has the same sensitivity to it, but yes. the more fps you are pushing, the less likely you are to notice it. with a surround setup and one gpu, I noticed the throttling as stuttering in games enough to be annoyed as hell.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Oh and I just launched FC3: BD and so far ten minutes in and no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though not sure if FC3 is more prone to show unstable OC's vs BD but don't own FC3)


FWIW, it takes a good 30 minutes or more of FC3 to lock up my Titan at 1202. I knocked it down to 1150. I'm sure it's stable somewhere in between but figured it wasn't worth the time to figure it out. I can actually make a full Valley run at 1250.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> FWIW, it takes a good 30 minutes or more of FC3 to lock up my Titan at 1202. I knocked it down to 1150. I'm sure it's stable somewhere in between but figured it wasn't worth the time to figure it out. I can actually make a full Valley run at 1250.


Sweet sweet, after reading every post in this thread no one made any comment about Blood dragon so I'm wondering if it should still show unstable OC's as well as the regular FC3. Guess I'll find out in a bit!


----------



## wadec22

I think thestache said blood dragon was a little harder to drive, so I would assume it would be better for testing your oc, just a guess though. like I said, I would get in 30-45 min of straight gameplay before I would consider it stable.


----------



## Jabba1977

I tested my Titans with more of 4 Hours of FC3...(with latest beta drivers)

One is only 61% ASIC and the other 71,5%...

I´m at 1077 / 1093 Core without touching Mem and voltages, fan 1:1 - STOCK BIOS.... at 1600p.

I only tested With FC3 - ultra settings and Unigine / 3dMARK.

My conclusions: 3Dmark / Unigine --> No Throttling

FC3 --> With MSAA x8 --> GPU utilization >>> 93% minor throttling , the ASUS with more ASIC -- more Throttling
---> With MSAA x4 --> GPU UTILIZACION (about 75-90%) - No Throttling
---> With MSAA x2 --> GPU UTILIZATION -- about 60-80% - Conservative Voltage and frecuencies -- Temps about 55º - voltage about 1.05v - Frecuencies about 850...

The Titan with less ASIC is about 4-5º cooler (not important, because this could be caused by sli position....)

I play with Vsync ON - Pretty rock solid FPS ....

These are my probes for now (I´m on titans about a week).

Thanks!!!.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> I think thestache said blood dragon was a little harder to drive, so I would assume it would be better for testing your oc, just a guess though. like I said, I would get in 30-45 min of straight gameplay before I would consider it stable.


About 40 minutes of Blood Dragon so, so far so good!!! I will have to test out a few more games in longer sessions but I'm quite pleased with my runt.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I tested my Titans with more of 4 Hours of FC3...(with latest beta drivers)
> 
> One is only 61% ASIC and the other 71,5%...
> 
> I´m at 1077 / 1093 Core without touching Mem and voltages, fan 1:1 - STOCK BIOS.... at 1600p.
> 
> I only tested With FC3 - ultra settings and Unigine / 3dMARK.
> 
> My conclusions: 3Dmark / Unigine --> No Throttling
> 
> FC3 --> With MSAA x8 --> GPU utilization >>> 93% minor throttling , the ASUS with more ASIC -- more Throttling
> ---> With MSAA x4 --> GPU UTILIZACION (about 75-90%) - No Throttling
> ---> With MSAA x2 --> GPU UTILIZATION -- about 60-80% - Conservative Voltage and frecuencies -- Temps about 55º - voltage about 1.05v - Frecuencies about 850...
> 
> The Titan with less ASIC is about 4-5º cooler (not important, because this could be caused by sli position....)
> 
> I play with Vsync ON - Pretty rock solid FPS ....
> 
> These are my probes for now (I´m on titans about a week).
> 
> Thanks!!!.


I would say dive in and flash the BIOS, with the stock ones my card would spike and throttle in the benchmarks which are supposed to be mild and go berserk on me in games but after flashing a new bios even after it hits 75C it's as straight as an arrow! The temp difference will be because of SLI as in my own case my previous 460's ran 5C difference at all times and the 5870's ran about 9C difference from top to bottom.


----------



## carlhil2

What's the best gpu water block for Titan that has a matching back plate?


----------



## carcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Sweet sweet, after reading every post in this thread no one made any comment about Blood dragon so I'm wondering if it should still show unstable OC's as well as the regular FC3. Guess I'll find out in a bit!


It is definitely more demanding than vanillla FC3. I can run all day at 1188/1750 in FC3, but I had to lower the core to 1162 for Blood Dragon.


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> PLEASE HELP..
> at a loss now.
> my titan just doesn't want to work right.


Massively underclock it. Does it work then in any 3D? If so, raise the clocks until you find which clock (gpu, mem) is the culprit, and about where. Then file an RMA with gpu or mem defective.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's the best gpu water block for Titan that has a matching back plate?


It really depends on your tastes as it has been reported that they all perform within 2-3c of each other. I personally like and use the XSPC block and back plate. I like the block cause it runs the entire length of the card which is more aesthetically pleasing to me vs other blocks which only cover a portion of the card. If I could do it all over again I may have went with the EK XXL block which also covers the entire card and includes a back plate. But then again this board has been plagued with EK horror stories so not sure how I'd feel about going with them.

You can check my sig for pictures of how the XSPC blocks look installed with the back plate.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> It really depends on your tastes as it has been reported that they all perform within 2-3c of each other. I personally like and use the XSPC block and back plate. I like the block cause it runs the entire length of the card which is more aesthetically pleasing to me vs other blocks which only cover a portion of the card. If I could do it all over again I may have went with the EK XXL block which also covers the entire card and includes a back plate. But then again this board has been plagued with EK horror stories so not sure how I'd feel about going with them.
> 
> You can check my sig for pictures of how the XSPC blocks look installed with the back plate.


Yikes, I just purchased an EK XXL block. New to Water cooling so don't know the history of each brand. What horror stories have you heard about EK, kinda nervous now.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yikes, I just purchased an EK XXL block. New to Water cooling so don't know the history of each brand. What horror stories have you heard about EK, kinda nervous now.


nickel plating flaking off


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> It really depends on your tastes as it has been reported that they all perform within 2-3c of each other. I personally like and use the XSPC block and back plate. I like the block cause it runs the entire length of the card which is more aesthetically pleasing to me vs other blocks which only cover a portion of the card. If I could do it all over again I may have went with the EK XXL block which also covers the entire card and includes a back plate. But then again this board has been plagued with EK horror stories so not sure how I'd feel about going with them.
> 
> You can check my sig for pictures of how the XSPC blocks look installed with the back plate.


Thanks, that's what i needed to know, i was about to pull the trigger on the XSPC block with back plate from PPC'S, again, thanks,.....


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> About 40 minutes of Blood Dragon so, so far so good!!! I will have to test out a few more games in longer sessions but I'm quite pleased with my runt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say dive in and flash the BIOS, with the stock ones my card would spike and throttle in the benchmarks which are supposed to be mild and go berserk on me in games but after flashing a new bios even after it hits 75C it's as straight as an arrow! The temp difference will be because of SLI as in my own case my previous 460's ran 5C difference at all times and the 5870's ran about 9C difference from top to bottom.


Thanks!!!.But I prefer running in this form...because, at the moment are two fps killers  .

If i put-on Vsync and not demanding AA... the cards are in 60 constant FPS and with low voltages and frecuencies...about 900Mhz and 1v. For me "it´s ok" and a advantage in Power, wats, temperatures....

Regards.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> nickel plating flaking off


Uhmm. I'll probably return the EK XXL and get me a copper plate instead then. Any difference in performance between Copper and Nickel plated blocks?


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Uhmm. I'll probably return the EK XXL and get me a copper plate instead then. Any difference in performance between Copper and Nickel plated blocks?


Mostly aesthetics.

Even if there is a temp difference, It would be so minimum you would hardly notice it.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> Mostly aesthetics.
> 
> Even if there is a temp difference, It would be so minimum you would hardly notice it.


Thanks mate.. Any recommended blocks for the Titans?

I don't want to deal with any issues with water cooling since i'm a noob. The hassles of disassembling to RMA'ing.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Uhmm. I'll probably return the EK XXL and get me a copper plate instead then. Any difference in performance between Copper and Nickel plated blocks?


EK blocks are fine.


----------



## Alatar

Got my 50K VRs today and my block was shipped.

Can't wait for it to arrive so I can try pushing over 1300MHz with extra volts


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got my 50K VRs today and my block was shipped.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive so I can try pushing over 1300MHz with extra volts


Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks mate.. Any recommended blocks for the Titans?
> 
> I don't want to deal with any issues with water cooling since i'm a noob. The hassles of disassembling to RMA'ing.


I would just stick with your EK block.

You wouldn't even know if the nickel was flaking unless you disassembled your entire block.

I'll be using EK blocks on mine









But if you still want to change out your block, Just buy something copper, Such as the XSPC one


----------



## Alatar

Or just get a copper one from EK.... copper + acetal or copper + acrylic


----------



## Baasha

Does anyone get the following error in Event Viewer:

Code:



Code:


The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

\Device\00000099
af93(1ec4) 00000000 00000000

I've tried several driver installs, different BIOS (now on TI BIOS) and none of them seem to fix this "issue". The thing is, there is no freeze, hang, lockup etc. of the computer. These errors occur seemingly randomly and they occur in bulk - I've seen hundreds of the same error occur within a span of 30 seconds! What does it mean? How do I fix it?

Please help!

I'm running 4x GTX-Titan SC in 4-Way SLI w/ the TI BIOS.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> I would just stick with your EK block.
> 
> You wouldn't even know if the nickel was flaking unless you disassembled your entire block.
> 
> I'll be using EK blocks on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you still want to change out your block, Just buy something copper, Such as the XSPC one


Nickel flakes shouldn't ruin the pump or anything right?


----------



## frankietown

which one of these are throttling:

a) runs at max then downclocks (both the clock and voltage) and stays there

b) runs at max, downclocks, then goes back up to max

I have seen A) in far cry 3, where it would run for awhile then downclock itself a few notches and stay there.

I have seen B) in tomb raider, where it would downclock for a few seconds then go back up

but it NEVER downclocks in any benchmark program

this behavior happens with overclocking. in stock this never happens.

ALTHOUGH i know B) is a regular behavior when the scenes in games arent too intense, or for example, it shifts to a movie.. but sometimes i DO see it downclock anyway even though the scene is really intense maxed out and only 40fps...


----------



## Mogwaii

Hi all.

Just finished with tweaking my Evga titan "stock version" and this is how much i managed to clock it on stock bios and refr cooler.

Power target : 106%
Temp target 94
Gpu clock +135
Memory +0 mhz
Overvoltage +38mv

bild.JPG 2937k .JPG file



I did print the stats wile playing world of tanks all settings max 2560x1440
If i run 3d mark fire strike i get the same mhz thrue the entire run exxept when loading ofc.
And it doesnt throttle









//Rickard


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> nickel plating flaking off


To be clear I ran nickel EK blocks for a year and never had any issues but some minor staining...


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> which one of these are throttling:
> 
> a) runs at max then downclocks (both the clock and voltage) and stays there
> 
> b) runs at max, downclocks, then goes back up to max
> 
> I have seen A) in far cry 3, where it would run for awhile then downclock itself a few notches and stay there.
> 
> I have seen B) in tomb raider, where it would downclock for a few seconds then go back up
> 
> but it NEVER downclocks in any benchmark program
> 
> this behavior happens with overclocking. in stock this never happens.
> 
> ALTHOUGH i know B) is a regular behavior when the scenes in games arent too intense, or for example, it shifts to a movie.. but sometimes i DO see it downclock anyway even though the scene is really intense maxed out and only 40fps...


technically throttling is when it downvolts (and thus downclocks) at full load.. so A) more than B).. it must reach the power or thermal limits, this should only occur at full load.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> To be clear I ran nickel EK blocks for a year and never had any issues but some minor staining...


this. I think EK blocks are now fine. Most who won't use them are that way b/c of the way the reacted to customers when they did have a problem. Functionally, I think they are okay. Whether or not they are someone you want to give money to, is debatable.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Uhmm. I'll probably return the EK XXL and get me a copper plate instead then. Any difference in performance between Copper and Nickel plated blocks?


No,
Nickel plating is used to prevent oxidation


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Nickel flakes shouldn't ruin the pump or anything right?


Actually it can


----------



## hanibal187

zotac amp! bios is out, has anyone tried it yet? Would OC'ed memory damage the reference card? (i have no backplate just reference cooler as you know stock is 6008MHz, amp 6608MHz)

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139255/zotac-gtxtitan-6144-130418.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Nickel flakes shouldn't ruin the pump or anything right?


I had seven EK (old style) nickel blocks flake on me severely. Didn't affect any other components including the pump. I actually got a tad better temps since it was exposed directly to the copper.

Their new stuff is pretty good so no worries about it flaking.


----------



## LuckyNumber13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Luckynumber13, sounds like the GPU is the problem, couple questions:
> 
> Did the card work properly when you had the stock air cooler?
> Have you tried a different pci-e slot?
> Already did clean install of all drivers?
> motherboard bios updated?
> There are Precision X screenshots on the previous 2 pages of this thread


Card worked with air cooler but I never stress tested it.
didn't try a different pci-e slot.
did clean install of drivers (as well as clean windows install + all drivers on
a total brand new and different hard drive)
updated motherboard bios to current for all.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Not really. Kids be jelly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How I tell them off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just wired $37 grand on the 10th with a phonecall, then dropped $5600 on appliances and $2.6k on 470sq. feet of flooring two days later.
> 
> If people want to complain about a $1k gpu, they are clearly not the target audience and their complaints are meaningless. If people buy a titan then complain about the price, they need to seriously reconsider their decision making process.


Just a question I see at the details on your rig: SLI 3770k, GTX i7 Titan hehe, a mixup or a joke?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, I just installed the TI Bios. A few questions before I start OC'ing with it.
> 
> The description says "350W". Does this mean it pulls 350W @ 100% power target or at 110% (max)? What is the power draw @ 100% power target? I have 4 Titans in 4-Way and don't want to risk having 350W pulled by each card! The Naennon bios pulled 285W @ 100% power target but I want to make sure I know what the TI bios does before tweaking anything.
> 
> Also, since it eliminates Boost 2.0 completely, I would have to set the voltage manually right? Since I've been using the other Naennon bios, that automatically pulls 1.2125V and sets the "default" clock to 1202Mhz! For the TI Bios, I would have to manually OC the cards and increase the voltage to 1.2125V? Does the voltage get reset upon rebooting the computer?
> 
> I'm more interested in finding out the power draw of the TI BIOS at the various power targets; 100% and 110%.


I think it means that the power target does not matter what you set it to on this bios if I`m not completely wrong.


----------



## LuckyNumber13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rage fuury*
> 
> *@LuckyNumber13*
> Buddy ... I'm almost in the same situation like you...
> My Titan was under water, works well for 3 weeks but from Saturday Night on keep restarting my system every time I fire a game or a benchmark (it do this randomly: sometimes instantly, sometimes after 5-10 sec and sometimes after 5, 10, 15 min....) It works well in 2D:surfing, movie watching, office work no problem... But when enter a game ,any game, BANG- restart! No artifacts, no blue screen, nothing! Just restarts... I tried different drivers to no avail, and use a back-up to restore my system to a previous stage with some minimal list of installed programs but the restarting problem is still on...
> Didn't found my WIN 7 SP 1 installation disk to try a clean install (****)...so I couldn't do that...
> 
> *Let me give you some hope*, thought ( I keep none for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ): _Could be a malware_ that hack your/ours GPU to milk money from us but I didn't find it! Find some good anti-malware program and scan deeply your system, may be you'll prevail where I fail..
> ...And of course please report back here as soon as you have news about this subject (Today I will take out the card from system, put back the stock cooler and try to find someone in my area with a good enough power supply to test my Titan)


I just noticed this.. I use EVGA OC Scanner X - now go into the settings.
where you see the box " Power Draw Control " and "Extra Rendering Delay " click on
the " + " to make it " 1ms " .. now for me I can actually run a full stress test and benchmark
in the OC Scanner X.. only trouble is , is that its a solid 65 fps throughout the entire time.
but at least its not restarting within 10 seconds.
also interesting to note is that
when "power Draw control " is at its normal 0ms
and I run tests it goes to it's max everything right away and starts to throttle down
pretty uniformly. until about 10 seconds then crash.. I believe there is something wrong
with the voltage and throttle sync.. I think it is throttling the voltage down too quickly
while demand for the card to perform is still very high and making it crash (simulated bad OC profile I guess)
.any thoughts from anyone on this one?


----------



## Swolern

Stock or modded bios?


----------



## LuckyNumber13

stock bios here


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Really a great game. And underscored IMO. At first I wasn´t liking it much, but it got progressively better. Had a great time on ranger hardcore, specially on that chapter when you have to wait for that damn fishing boat


You guys don`t get any stuttering in this game? I have it even with high FPS


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> stock bios here


If you have done all the troubleshooting steps I have quoted you before along with a clean install of your OS, after that it might be time for an RMA.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Not really. Kids be jelly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How I tell them off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I just wired $37 grand on the 10th with a phonecall, then dropped $5600 on appliances and $2.6k on 470sq. feet of flooring two days later.
> 
> If people want to complain about a $1k gpu, they are clearly not the target audience and their complaints are meaningless. If people buy a titan then complain about the price, they need to seriously reconsider their decision making process.


We got a bad ass!


----------



## KnightVII

Stock BIOs + Precision X adjust = smooth FPS in Crysis 3? ( no stuttering? )

or

Flash BIOs + Precision X adjust = smooth FPS in Crysis 3? ( no stuttering? )


----------



## armando666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> We got a bad ass!


This was funny . I had to LOL hard


----------



## wermad

I keep having crashes in Metro LL (same swamp level!!!







).

Started playing Crysis 3 for an hour and all is good. I'll finish up the game (Crysis 3) to see if it may be an issues w/ Metro LL.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> You guys don`t get any stuttering in this game? I have it even with high FPS


Nope. None. Running stock BIOS.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yikes, I just purchased an EK XXL block. New to Water cooling so don't know the history of each brand. What horror stories have you heard about EK, kinda nervous now.


Waterblocks? How about this...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Waterblocks? How about this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nom nom nom nom nom.

Only thing that could make this setup better would be getting the block to exit the top of the card while retaining the GTX LED and stock casing. Then run 3 or 4 of them like that.

Pure drool material.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Waterblocks? How about this...


that's KpForce1's Titan mod







, yummy!

Most blocks these days shouldn't have issues with nickel plating. The only ones I've heard recently are some minor issues with some EK blocks (not as bad as a few years ago, I know this firsthand) and Koolance. If you have any troubles, contact your block's manufacturing. Even if the nickel does somehow separate, it will not kill your pump, or other components. It usually dissolves into the liquid. Just drain and flush everything with distilled if you have any concern after having nickel issues.


----------



## Evange

Yeah, KpForce1's Titan is such a work of art. I love how he preserved the stock shroud which is really a beauty.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Nom nom nom nom nom.
> 
> Only thing that could make this setup better would be getting the block to exit the top of the card while retaining the GTX LED and stock casing. Then run 3 or 4 of them like that.
> 
> Pure drool material.


He did everything you said.









Check it out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1306477/mod-build-log-beginner-force1-sr-2-sli-titans-xeons-3000w-of-power-lanli-water-and-copper/350


----------



## squwish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Show me one person who is having actual problems with a low ASIC, and no, "my card won't overclock as much as I want" is not a valid problem.
> 
> You see where I am coming from? Nvidia is selling a product which performs exactly as intended out of the box. They are delivering exactly what they promised. There is no statement that guarantees a high ASIC score or extreme overclockability.
> 
> ASIC doesn't have a damn thing to do with the cost, when this is a card is very clearly priced, for no other reason, in the range of "if you have to ask, buy something else".


Well it turns out that my original titan had a low asic rating of 60%. It wasn't that much of an issue. I couldn't over clock much and most games played fine at stock.....most games. When Metro light came out I wanted to play it. Well....I couldn't. The titan was artifacting and causing "light" issues. This was at stock clock and stock bios. The card needed 1.212 volts just to work properly at stock.

I ended up RMAing the card and just got the new one in this morning. My ASIC rating is now 70%. And guess what.....I don't have that issue anymore in metro light (@ 1.035v). So I personally think that low ASIC cards can have issues in high demanding games...like metro light.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carcontrol*
> 
> It is definitely more demanding than vanillla FC3. I can run all day at 1188/1750 in FC3, but I had to lower the core to 1162 for Blood Dragon.


Thank you, I just woke up a bit ago so this is my first chance to say thanks.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> He did everything you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1306477/mod-build-log-beginner-force1-sr-2-sli-titans-xeons-3000w-of-power-lanli-water-and-copper/350


wow. I don't know where some people get this level of creativity. just a flat out gift.


----------



## Evange

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw his mods... I have seen a lot of mods but his (mod) wins all hands down.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> Well it turns out that my original titan had a low asic rating of 60%. It wasn't that much of an issue. I couldn't over clock much and most games played fine at stock.....most games. When Metro light came out I wanted to play it. Well....I couldn't. The titan was artifacting and causing "light" issues. This was at stock clock and stock bios. The card needed 1.212 volts just to work properly at stock.
> 
> I ended up RMAing the card and just got the new one in this morning. My ASIC rating is now 70%. And guess what.....I don't have that issue anymore in metro light (@ 1.035v). So I personally think that low ASIC cards can have issues in high demanding games...like metro light.


There may have been something else going on with your first card. I know quite a few guys with between 60-63 ASIC and no problems for any of them on any games. I have a 71% and a 62.1% and both work great and OC to 1200 with the same voltage, no problems. Seems like you may have had other issues if is wasn't running right and needed more voltage. You dig?


----------



## squwish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> There may have been something else going on with your first card. I know quite a few guys with between 60-63 ASIC and no problems for any of them on any games. I have a 71% and a 62.1% and both work great and OC to 1200 with the same voltage, no problems. Seems like you may have had other issues if is wasn't running right and needed more voltage. You dig?


That could be true. But who knows. All I know is that this card works so I'm happy. "YOU dig?"


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Nope. None. Running stock BIOS.


This is odd I was at the MLL forum and tons of post with that issue and Deep Silver wrote that this was an issue they where working on.
So based on that I thought everyone had it since no solution besides that the coders had to do work here have seen the light, hehe.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanibal187*
> 
> zotac amp! bios is out, has anyone tried it yet? Would OC'ed memory damage the reference card? (i have no backplate just reference cooler as you know stock is 6008MHz, amp 6608MHz)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/139255/zotac-gtxtitan-6144-130418.html


Why use that one? Just a OCed reference card anyway?


----------



## carlhil2

Is this,..Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 140mm, enough to cool a Titan in it's own loop?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Is this,..Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 140mm, enough to cool a Titan in it's own loop?


It'll work ok, but a 240 at least is recommended for pretty good temps.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Is this,..Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 140mm, enough to cool a Titan in it's own loop?


Yeah it'll work fine (not amazing temps) but I wouldn't recommend it over a regular CPU and GPU loop. What Radiator will you be using for the CPU?


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Given the fact that Crossfire has major latency issues + runt frames, I'd avoid it at all costs unless you like throwing your money away. I'm thinking of mixing an EVGA titan with my Asus since both are reference and I can't find the Asus card anywhere. I just don't think I'd have good luck with a bottom of the stack EVGA card since I know how EVGA bins their stuff.
> 
> Edit: Finally found another Asus GTX Titan and ordered! Can't wait till next week!


Are EVGA Titans lower binned?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Are EVGA Titans lower binned?


Absolutely not. If anything, I've seen more low-ASIC SC titans than non-SC. My EVGA non-SC is 78.9% and my ASUS is 79.8%. Do these matter? I think maybe once you get to LN2 levels, but for most people there will be other limitations first. Really it's random.

The amount of time it would take EVGA to bin each card when the price difference between non-SC and SC is $20? Please stop, I'm laughing too hard.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Are EVGA Titans lower binned?


Could be the higher binned ones are saved for the EVGA SC and SC Sig edition ones. Asus, well, they may just toss all the chips in one model pile since they don't offer any special edition ones. So, in theory, you're more likely to get a good or higher binned chip w/ Asus unless you want to pay EVGA more for a higher binned chip (ie SC or SC Sig)..


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Absolutely not. If anything, I've seen more low-ASIC SC titans than non-SC. My EVGA non-SC is 78.9% and my ASUS is 79.8%. Do these matter? I think maybe once you get to LN2 levels, but for most people there will be other limitations first. Really it's random.
> 
> The amount of time it would take EVGA to bin each card when the price difference between non-SC and SC is $20? Please stop, I'm laughing too hard.


This is more or less correct. I asked EVGA about it and they don't bin their parts, they just test for SC speeds and slap the SC bios on it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It'll work ok, but a 240 at least is recommended for pretty good temps.


But, being as thick as it is, is it not similar to a regular 240mm?


----------



## Junkboy

My ASUS 61.9% Titan thinks EVGA's card aren't lower binned.







Btw what's been the lowest reported ASIC? I think I vaguely remember someone with 60.4 and another person with like 59.7 in this massive thread. Anyone remember? (knows he's way at the bottom of the ASIC......)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> But, being as thick as it is, is it not similar to a regular 240mm?


Your RX360 is more then enough for your SB and Titan


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah it'll work fine (not amazing temps) but I wouldn't recommend it over a regular CPU and GPU loop. What Radiator will you be using for the CPU?


RS360, the one i am speaking [the 140mm Monsta],of is very thick, and is the only one that will fit in the bottom of my HAF 932 Advanced, also, i prefer doing the double loop for now, later this year, after i get another Titan and a new pump/res/Monsta 360, i'll do a single loop,....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> But, being as thick as it is, is it not similar to a regular 240mm?


I believe a 240mm is still better. A thicker 140mm might/should help more than just a plain 140mm, but I'm pretty sure a 240mm is still more effective.


----------



## wermad

Plus 140mm you have less options for fans. Stick another RX120 on the back of your 932 and your set for two Titans and your cpu.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Your RX360 is more then enough for your SB and Titan


It's the RS, and i am doing 2 loops, one for each block,...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's the RS, and i am doing 2 loops, one for each block,...


Won't benefit you but your money. You can stick what ever you and your wallet want. We can only suggestion whats optimal. You can take that criteria and apply ocn mantra on it (we've all done it







).


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Plus 140mm you have less options for fans. Stick another RX120 on the back of your 932 and your set for two Titans and your cpu.


I have an adapter, i have a couple of 2500+ rpm fans already.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have an adapter, i have a couple of 2500+ rpm fans already.


Well, you've received quite a few good suggestions. I would recommend to further inquire here if you have more questions:

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well, you've received quite a few good suggestions. I would recommend to further inquire here if you have more questions:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery


Thanks for the tips,....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thanks for the tips,....


Here's a tip: for every core (cpu or gpu), one (1) 120mm x 120mm x 35mm radiator will work good as a starting point.

Ie:

2600k: RS120
Titan: RS120

2600k + Titan: RS240

2600k + Sli Titan: RS360

RS series are ~35mm thick. So i used it as an example to start.

***Anything*** larger or thicker or longer, etc. will be better to a certain point (law of diminishing return).


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> My ASUS 61.9% Titan thinks EVGA's card aren't lower binned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw what's been the lowest reported ASIC? I think I vaguely remember someone with 60.4 and another person with like 59.7 in this massive thread. Anyone remember? (knows he's way at the bottom of the ASIC......)


Best to stop worrying about ASIC.







Not really a big factor to be honest.


----------



## wermad

Just for giggles







:

Asus: 74.9
EVGA SC: 77.4


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Best to stop worrying about ASIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a big factor to be honest.


Yeah... you are already using the world's fastest consumer GPU! What more do you want?


----------



## Ftimster

Man did I get lucky on asic`s 77.2 77.5 82.2 heheheeee I'm not sure how but asic`s does have something to do with our chips I know personally my 82 oc`s slightly better but nothing to get to fired up about I have herd of 60-70 asic`s oc`ing very well to....my 2 cents


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Man did I get lucky on asic`s 77.2 77.5 82.2 heheheeee I'm not sure how but asic`s does have something to do with our chips I know personally my 82 oc`s slightly better but nothing to get to fired up about I have herd of 60-70 asic`s oc`ing very well to....my 2 cents


I have 2 Titans...1st asic is *71.8* and 2nd is *72.5*.
Both do *1176Mhz* rock solid stable with no BIOS patch.

I think asic quality isn't much to go by. Ive heard of higher asic's doing way less than them clocks.


----------



## Kiracubed

Okay, so I flashed my BIOS to "121gb115" (maarten or Naennon's; not sure whose it is, but from a link provided by them) I think successfully. Before I was limited to 106% Power Target, and Voltage was like 1160 or something. Now, after following the instructions and reboot, I can do 115% power target and in Valley voltage stayed at 1212mn.

So what good overclock settings should I use? I'm on air cooling on GPU, by the way. Power Target, Temp Target (I would prefer no more than 83 degrees, if possible), GPU Clock offset and Memory clock offset. Also, what about fan curve? I wanna keep it cool, but be quiet. Not silent, but not like a train.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Woot..... the Trio is almost complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wants the EK backplate with the stock cooler, it is possible with stock screws if you do a little bit of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the EK backplates on all three of mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Devnant

Yeah, ASIC only really matters if you are on air. On water, low ASIC means you can overclock higher.


----------



## Jabba1977

Really?....

I don´t understan this "On water, low ASIC means you can overclock higher" <

Why you say this?, is this true?....

Thanks!!!!.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Really?....
> 
> I don´t understan this "On water, low ASIC means you can overclock higher" <
> 
> Why you say this?, is this true?....
> 
> Thanks!!!!.


Well, that´s what GPU-Z says if you ask it to report your ASIC score.


----------



## Jabba1977

I know what is ASIC QUALITY...

but I don´t understand your afirmation ""On water, low ASIC means you can overclock higher"

Why???????

Regards.


----------



## Alatar

Lower asic puts out more heat and scales better with extra votlage = better for systems with good cooling and added volts.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Okay, so I flashed my BIOS to "121gb115" (maarten or Naennon's; not sure whose it is, but from a link provided by them) I think successfully. Before I was limited to 106% Power Target, and Voltage was like 1160 or something. Now, after following the instructions and reboot, I can do 115% power target and in Valley voltage stayed at 1212mn.
> 
> So what good overclock settings should I use? I'm on air cooling on GPU, by the way. Power Target, Temp Target (I would prefer no more than 83 degrees, if possible), GPU Clock offset and Memory clock offset. Also, what about fan curve? I wanna keep it cool, but be quiet. Not silent, but not like a train.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Why not just try it out, no one can answere what is stable for you anyway. Even at 1202 mhz my temps is never above 70 C I just hit the auto fan check box and did nothing more to the curve. At 1176 mhz that seems it is the stable limit for most of the people my temp is 69 C max but I`m not living in a tropical place hehe. As for the memory just try like 25 mhz steps at the time and look for artifacts.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I know what is ASIC QUALITY...
> 
> but I don´t understand your afirmation ""On water, low ASIC means you can overclock higher"
> 
> Why???????
> 
> Regards.


I´ll repeat myself. That´s what GPU-Z says. Also, I have a card with 66% ASIC and another with 72% ASIC. By default, my 72% card runs @ the same clock on idle but with lower voltage = lower temps. With GPU boost, by default, it clocks to 1045 MHz, while my 66% ASIC clocks to 1032 MHz.

So there´s more overclock headroom for my 66% ASIC.

On water, both will run at very low temps, and theoretically I can overclock my 66% ASIC card higher to match my 72% ASIC card, and keep both on very low temps, regardless the ASIC and voltage.

There´s a meter on GPU-Z showing that the lower the ASIC is, the higher you can overclock it on water. That´s just that. ASIC is just not that important, and doesn´t mean a card has necessarily better overclock potential than another.


----------



## Junkboy

As much as I'd like to test out the water theory on my card I'm fine with it on air for the moment.....though I do have that Thermaltake Pro 2.0 not doing anything with a Dwood brakcet laying around here doing nothing so I might try that but like I said I'm more than happy with my 1150/3500 on my gpu. I was just wondering what the lowest reported was for giggles.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> As much as I'd like to test out the water theory on my card I'm fine with it on air for the moment.....though I do have that Thermaltake Pro 2.0 not doing anything with a Dwood brakcet laying around here doing nothing so I might try that but like I said I'm more than happy with my 1150/3500 on my gpu. I was just wondering what the lowest reported was for giggles.


The benefit of water is running both of them quieter and on very low temps. Regardless, they may crash above 1150 even on water, if that´s the stable overclock you got for them.


----------



## djriful

*Hey guys check out the new Precision X 4.2 http://www.evga.com/precision/

So much better at monitoring, it can now tell you what's being limited by Power / Temp / Voltages.*


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *Hey guys check out the new Precision X 4.2 http://www.evga.com/precision/
> 
> So much better at monitoring, it can now tell you what's being limited by Power / Temp / Voltages.*


Nice! I´ll have a look as soons as I get home.


----------



## flexus

GeForce 320.18 WHQL Drivers Released

http://www.http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/62791


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squwish*
> 
> Well it turns out that my original titan had a low asic rating of 60%. It wasn't that much of an issue. I couldn't over clock much and most games played fine at stock.....most games. When Metro light came out I wanted to play it. Well....I couldn't. The titan was artifacting and causing "light" issues. This was at stock clock and stock bios. The card needed 1.212 volts just to work properly at stock.
> 
> I ended up RMAing the card and just got the new one in this morning. My ASIC rating is now 70%. And guess what.....I don't have that issue anymore in metro light (@ 1.035v). So I personally think that low ASIC cards can have issues in high demanding games...like metro light.


You got a bad card, plenty of people with absolutely horrible asic scores do just fine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Will have to check out the new WHQL drivers when I get home...


----------



## EC51

Damn.. Titan now officially is GTX 780 6GB.
What a turn of events in such a short period of time.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Damn.. Titan now officially is 780 6GB.


I rofled pretty hard at that statement.

Minus the SMX, and the performance. But yeah, totally the same. It is still crippled at the massive resolutions many titan owners run (surround) thanks to the vram, and it was well known from the beginning that the titan would always be an exceptionally poor value.


----------



## Devnant

I´m also feeling a bit of a buyer´s remorse, specially after knowing a superclocked 780 matches a stock TITAN, and an overclocked 780 can even give about 10% more performance (according to reviewers). I wonder how an extreme overclocked 780 will compare to an extreme overclocked TITAN.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Probably be just as far behind, assuming both units can handle the same overclock. My Titan can't, that's for sure.


----------



## revro

in EU 780 costs 650-690eur without games and you get titan for 920 eur with games ...

best
revro


----------



## EC51

Take a lookmat Hardocp review.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/23/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780_video_card_review/7#.UZ5U_8MaySM
Performance delta between 780 and Titan is within 8-10%. And 780 easily surpasses Titan with moderate overclock.

Imagine custom PCB Titans like Msi 780 Lightning, Evga 780 Classified.....


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Take a lookmat Hardocp review.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/23/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780_video_card_review/7#.UZ5U_8MaySM
> Performance delta between 780 and Titan is within 8-10%. And 780 easily surpasses Titan with moderate overclock.
> 
> Imagine custom PCB Titans like Msi 780 Lightning, Evga 780 Classified.....


with a moderate overclock. This is like the whole 670 v 680 deal. The Titan is the fastest card. Overclocking the 780 won't make up for its physical limitations compared to the Titan.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Exactly. My Titans are piss poor clockers and I bet there still won't be an dual SLI 780's that can match them, especially with locked voltages (hard mods don't count)...


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> with a moderate overclock. This is like the whole 670 v 680 deal. The Titan is the fastest card. Overclocking the 780 won't make up for its physical limitations compared to the Titan.


^^This

You know people are still going to argue otherwise.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> with a moderate overclock. This is like the whole 670 v 680 deal. The Titan is the fastest card. Overclocking the 780 won't make up for its physical limitations compared to the Titan.


Real problem is the price gap between the TITAN and the 780 is far wider than the 680 v 670, considering the performance.

According to reviewers, a SLI 780 system destroys a TITAN @ 1600p, giving 30% more performance for $300 more. That´s 10% per $100 spent, while TITANs are 10% faster for $350 more spent.

Unless you are running 8K surround systems, there´s no point choosing TITANs over 780s, at least for gaming.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly. My Titans are piss poor clockers and I bet there still won't be an dual SLI 780's that can match them, especially with locked voltages (hard mods don't count)...


I would think the max clocks of both cards would be in same area at the most 1200 least 1100.

I keep thinking no non ref pbc for either of the two cards why is that?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Real problem is the price gap between the TITAN and the 780 is far wider than the 680 v 670, considering the performance.
> 
> According to reviewers, a SLI 780 system destroys a TITAN @ 1600p, giving 30% more performance for $300 more. That´s 10% per $100 spent, while TITANs are 10% faster for $350 more spent.
> 
> Unless you are running 8K surround systems, there´s no point choosing TITANs over 780s, at least for gaming.


If you are worried about value, you shouldn't be buying nVidia in the first place though lol

And even at 5760x1080 I come dangerously close to that 3GB vram mark in a few games.


----------



## ThinkPositive

untill there is no 780 with strong vrm to OC way higher than the titan, I'll still feel good about my Titan







(i'm not talking about zombi card, but directly from evga, etc...)


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> If you are worried about value, you shouldn't be buying nVidia in the first place though lol
> 
> And even at 5760x1080 I come dangerously close to that 3GB vram mark in a few games.


I know lol.

I just wasn´t expecting the performance of the 780 series to be so close to the TITAN, and for such a lower price.

Tomorrow I´ll be fine. We are still at the top after all.


----------



## Masta Squidge

That 1 SMX and the vram will be the deal breaker in high end setups involving massive OCs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinkPositive*
> 
> untill there is no 780 with strong vrm to OC way higher than the titan, I'll still feel good about my Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm not talking about zombi card, but directly from evga, etc...)


It won't matter what they release because the voltages are set so OCing potential is also set. The only way to utilize those stronger VRM's etc would be to hard mod the card which defeats the purpose for most users...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I know lol.
> 
> I just wasn´t expecting the performance of the 780 series to be so close to the TITAN, and for such a lower price.
> 
> Tomorrow I´ll be fine. We are still at the top after all.


TITAN released like months ago also if you haven't notice. TITAN has the lowest frametime latency.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Exactly. My Titans are piss poor clockers and I bet there still won't be an dual SLI 780's that can match them, especially with locked voltages (hard mods don't count)...


Check this out.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/04/29/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_overclocking_review/4
and
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/23/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780_video_card_review/7#.UZ-YWqtMPYx

Overclocked 780 matches overclocked Titan.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Check this out.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/04/29/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_overclocking_review/4
> and
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/23/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780_video_card_review/7#.UZ-YWqtMPYx
> 
> Overclocked 780 matches overclocked Titan.


From what I saw in the second article, they are comparing a base titan to an OC 780....


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I would think the max clocks of both cards would be in same area at the most 1200 least 1100.
> 
> I keep thinking no non ref pbc for either of the two cards why is that?


The 780 classy has already been pictured. 14+3 vrm design.

But Nvidia is being very strict with the voltage control. No more than 38mV+ in any circumstance.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Check this out.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/04/29/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_overclocking_review/4
> and
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/23/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780_video_card_review/7#.UZ-YWqtMPYx
> 
> Overclocked 780 matches overclocked Titan.


Nope. OC 780 matches and exceeds _*stock*_ Titan. It's right there in the article. You have a 670 at 1163MHz and a 680 at 1163MHz. You have a 570 at 900MHz and a 580 at 900MHz. Which will be faster?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> From what I saw in the second article, they are comparing a base titan to an OC 780....


This.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, with +38mV only you aren't going to see 780's clocking any higher than Titans for the most part and they will remain ~10% slower. Now, hard modded with Classified or Lightning boards the 780's will kill Titans and I'd imagine set some new records...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, with +38mV only you aren't going to see 780's clocking any higher than Titans for the most part and they will remain ~10% slower. Now, hard modded with Classified or Lightning boards the 780's will kill Titans and I'd imagine set some new records...


I doubt they'll go higher than zombified Titans. Why would they? Andre for example ran his quad Titans with Matrix 7970 VRM for the GPU and GTX 480 VRM for the memory...


----------



## cowie

I think your right about clocks and i hope your right that we will see modded custom pbcs
Whatever boards that will allow to get more voltage safely will be fastest

Clock for clock big titan will be faster


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Definitely not my area of expertise. I think we will see much more 1300+MHz 780 Lightnings than we do Titans though....


----------



## StarGazerLeon

The new WHQLs are out guys. Can you do me a favor and try Crysis 3 all maxed with 4xTXAA and tell me of you get a strange grain effect? All other AA modes look fine, except TXAA. Strange because TXAA was fine on 314.22 driver...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey Werm, you gonna change back to SLI "Titan" in your sig now? GTX 685 sounds worse than GTX 780 now!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey Werm, you gonna change back to SLI "Titan" in your sig now? GTX 685 sounds worse than GTX 780 now!


LOL This.


----------



## cowie

*bow to your sensei*

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=25311#post25311

same for 780 i would think too


----------



## djriful

Looks like I will be using GeForce Experience software to keep my driver up to date from now on.

http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience


----------



## i7monkey

Guys, not sure where to ask this but I'll ask it here.

I just bought a 780 (will arrive some time in the next several days or next week), and I'm not familiar with Nvidia's new way of overclocking (I'm coming from a 580).

I don't want to overvolt at all, I just want to get as much as I can from stock voltages.

Is this possible with Nvidia's new method of overclocking? If so, how much of an overclock can I expect with stock voltages?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey Werm, you gonna change back to SLI "Titan" in your sig now? GTX 685 sounds worse than GTX 780 now!


Nah







Names are names, won't affect your rig if you call your gpu "Ultra Super Duper Hyper-drive Overthrust Mega Awesomeness Damn-skippy Grand Turismo M AMG SVT SRT SS R 9000000000000 SE"

edit: seems like some one is ready to switch, ?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Guys, not sure where to ask this but I'll ask it here.
> 
> I just bought a 780 (will arrive some time in the next several days or next week), and I'm not familiar with Nvidia's new way of overclocking (I'm coming from a 580).
> 
> I don't want to overvolt at all, I just want to get as much as I can from stock voltages.
> 
> Is this possible with Nvidia's new method of overclocking? If so, how much of an overclock can I expect with stock voltages?


Voltage is danamic it will boost to 1.21+v no matter what you set


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> *bow to your sensei*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=25311#post25311
> 
> same for 780 i would think too


Hopefully they will sell some of those epower boards, & have enough to go around.
Looking for them & none available yet...


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Voltage is danamic it will boost to 1.21+v no matter what you set


I understand that voltages go up when it normally boosts at stock speeds, but if I start overclocking the core, will voltages automatically go above that level as well? That's the part I'm worried about. I don't want to overvolt this any more than necessary. If it naturally overvolts, I'm fine with that because that's how it is, but if it automatically overvolts higher than that that's what scares me.


----------



## cowie

dont worry its all programed to work safe if you did add the (whoop tee do) xtra 37mv lol i dought it would mean much for temps or clocks


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Hopefully they will sell some of those epower boards, & have enough to go around.
> Looking for them & none available yet...


Funny i was just looking myself for the last half hour turned up nothing either


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Hopefully they will sell some of those epower boards, & have enough to go around.
> Looking for them & none available yet...


+1

I'm not good enough to use one of them yet but looking at the availability of the 1st one I'd buy one just in case I want one later.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Voltage is danamic it will boost to 1.21+v no matter what you set


Not on the Titan it doesn't. And something leads me to believe the 780 is similar, unless that 1.21 is the default maximum voltage.

With the Titan, it will jump up to its predefined voltage and never reach 1200mv unless you manually enable the overvoltage in precision X (or whatever software).


----------



## cowie

Thats what you think i see different with my dmm.... no matter... what ever its safe anyways and the guy seemed worried alittle

Everytime it throttles the voltage steps down when boosting up the voltage goes up...so whatever that is it does


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Thats what you think i see different with my dmm.... no matter... what ever its safe anyways and the guy seemed worried alittle
> 
> Everytime it throttles the voltage steps down when boosting up the voltage goes up...so whatever that is it does


Well whatever. The fact still remains that the voltage does not go above whatever it's default maximum setting is without enabling overvolting. We all know it will drop lower with throttling, that isn't the question.


----------



## cowie

So what does your card run stock voltage checked with a dmm?


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Maybe i can ask you, i posted this in the XSPC RayStorm thread earlier, Will running 2 xspc dual bay res with a x20 pump in separate loops for gpu/cpu give me better cooling for each, or, would one MCP355 , etc., for both, in one loop be better? i'll be using a XSPC RS360 rad for the cpu, a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 140mm for the Titan loop? the two xspc dual bay res pumps will cost only $100.00. [the reason that i want to go on the cheap is because i had ordered a XSPC kit that was never delivered, it was lost or stolen, so, i am out of $160.00]


How did it get lost or stolen? Which company did you buy from? The company is responsible until you take possession.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> How did it get lost or stolen? Which company did you buy from? The company is responsible until you take possession.


A seller on Amazon, FedEx lost the package or it was stolen, i just got reimbursed by Amazon after i had to get them involved because FedEx and the Seller kept passing the buck, i love Amazon!


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks mate.. Any recommended blocks for the Titans?
> 
> I don't want to deal with any issues with water cooling since i'm a noob. The hassles of disassembling to RMA'ing.


I really like the XSPC block (I got a copper one). Its advantage is that they've designed the part where the fittings sit in such a way that you have like 8 options on where to connect your hoses -- 2 ports on the top, 2 on the bottom, 2 on the front, and 1 on either side, I think. I ended up putting one hose on the front and the other on the side. The company is doing a poor job of marketing that fantastic design advantage because all the official pics I've seen on the company website and at vendors' websites don't show those ports. (If you search google for Vortez's review on the XSPC 680 waterblock, the ports look similar though.) But it can make life a lot easier when you're setting up your loops if you have a lot of options of where to make connections.

My last GPU block was a PITA because the only place you could put the fittings were on the top, directly next to each with no room to spare.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> A seller on Amazon, FedEx lost the package or it was stolen, i just got reimbursed by Amazon after i had to get them involved because FedEx and the Seller kept passing the buck, i love Amazon!


Good for you. Yeah, I've had pretty good experiences with Amazon overall.

Most reputable sellers should accept that they are responsible for any delivery until you take possession. They should routinely be shipping with insurance for higher-priced merchandise, specifically to take care of these kinds of situations.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> EK blocks are fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> I would just stick with your EK block.
> 
> You wouldn't even know if the nickel was flaking unless you disassembled your entire block.
> 
> I'll be using EK blocks on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you still want to change out your block, Just buy something copper, Such as the XSPC one


EK blocks may be fine now.
But there was an episode 2 years ago when there were issues with some of their blocks.
Do a search on EK / waterblocks / corrosion to see what was happening and how they handled it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> EK blocks may be fine now.
> But there was an episode 2 years ago when there were issues with some of their blocks.
> Do a search on EK / waterblocks / corrosion to see what was happening and how they handled it.


Today's block are fine. And I was one of the unlucky customers that had nickel failure (several blocks).


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Definitely not my area of expertise. I think we will see much more 1300+MHz 780 Lightnings than we do Titans though....


1300 MHz Titan > 1300 MHz 780. Well so far I'm not surprised at the 780 performance, its exactly where everyone expected it to be and the price point too. I wouldn't get one with 3 GB though, better to wait on the custom designs + 4 GB+ though I bet they'll reach the $750 price point.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> 1300 MHz Titan > 1300 MHz 780.


We don't see 1300mhz Titans often tho, 780 lightnings probably will be common tho there. Even if they both were the same hypothetically (which they won't be), don't kid yourself... A few percent is meaningless, even for you completely disregard cost effectiveness it just provides no benefit in gaming.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

IDK, I wasn't at all impressed with the 680 lightnings. One of the four that I had did over 1300mhz on the LN2 bios. Supermi had similar results and had tested more cards.


----------



## quipers

This is the Titans' owners club. Not the 780 owners' club or the can't-decide-if-I-should-get-a-780 club.

Are we gonna have to suffer through several weeks of people arguing over whether the 780 is a better value here?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Sorry, I just was replying to someone.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> We don't see 1300mhz Titans often tho, 780 lightnings probably will be common tho there. Even if they both were the same hypothetically (which they won't be), don't kid yourself... A few percent is meaningless, even for you completely disregard cost effectiveness it just provides no benefit in gaming.


Why would they be common? The limiting factor is voltage, you're not getting more of it with a lightning... All it can potentially offer is cleaner power which isn't going to boost the clocks much at all. With the normal silicon lottery you wont even notice the difference.

Just please OC the 780 first before making statements on OCing, there's way too much fud going on.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Nope. OC 780 matches and exceeds _*stock*_ Titan. It's right there in the article. You have a 670 at 1163MHz and a 680 at 1163MHz. You have a 570 at 900MHz and a 580 at 900MHz. Which will be faster?
> This.


his links are from the two different reviews. one is the 780oc and one is Titan oc. The 780 is at like 1163, the titan at 1137. So while they are not clock for clock, he's right, the results are almost identical.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *Hey guys check out the new Precision X 4.2 http://www.evga.com/precision/
> 
> So much better at monitoring, it can now tell you what's being limited by Power / Temp / Voltages.*


yes! no more loading afterburner to get osd!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> This is the Titans' owners club. Not the 780 owners' club or the can't-decide-if-I-should-get-a-780 club.
> 
> Are we gonna have to suffer through several weeks of people arguing over whether the 780 is a better value here?


QFT.

Please use the "Nvidia" section to discuss Titan Vs 780









Same thing happened in the 690 Club. Ppl were arguing why each was better or worse when Titan came out. i had a 690 back then and i found it annoying that comparison discussion was being done in the wrong thread.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> This is the Titans' owners club. Not the 780 owners' club or the can't-decide-if-I-should-get-a-780 club.
> 
> Are we gonna have to suffer through several weeks of people arguing over whether the 780 is a better value here?


Agreed.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Agreed.


I'll agree too







, even though I disagree on other things







.


----------



## carlhil2

How many Titan owners have gotten over 17000 on graphics score in 3DMark11 under water? [it's what i am striving for once my Titan is under water]


----------



## batman900

Anybody know if the EVGA ACX cooler will fit on the Titan? Or if we can buy it seperate from the card it-self? I really want a quieter solution to the stock coolers on my SLI. I've seen some ugly generic one posted on here before but I'm not interested in that.

Thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Anybody know if the EVGA ACX cooler will fit on the Titan? Or if we can buy it seperate from the card it-self? I really want a quieter solution to the stock coolers on my SLI. I've seen some ugly generic one posted on here before but I'm not interested in that.
> 
> Thanks!


For sli, its best to have the leaf blower style coolers as they push the heat out the back of the case. With the open air coolers like the EVGA ACX for example will leave the heat inside your case and the top card will run in the neighborhood of 10'C higher than the bottom card.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> We don't see 1300mhz Titans often tho, 780 lightnings probably will be common tho there. Even if they both were the same hypothetically (which they won't be), don't kid yourself... A few percent is meaningless, even for you completely disregard cost effectiveness it just provides no benefit in gaming.


A 1300 MHz 780 is still equivalent to around 1200 MHz for Titan and we have yet to see a single 780 on stock cooling hit anywhere near those speeds. As for the few percent difference, yeah if you play on a single display it pretty much is meaningless. For those guys that game on surround, it isn't and the 3GB will be a limitation for anyone that decides to keep it longer than a year--especially with the PS4 hitting the market.


----------



## MKHunt

7680x1440 laughs at 3gb vram. Jaggies and I are locked in a never-ending struggle. They'll only win when my eyesight goes.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> A 1300 MHz 780 is still equivalent to around 1200 MHz for Titan and we have yet to see a single 780 on stock cooling hit anywhere near those speeds. As for the few percent difference, yeah if you play on a single display it pretty much is meaningless. For those guys that game on surround, it isn't and the 3GB will be a limitation for anyone that decides to keep it longer than a year--especially with the PS4 hitting the market.


We've yet to see a modded BIOS for the 780 either, and most Titans don't reach 1200mhz consistently, if you want to go down that whole road... just read this thread.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> We've yet to see a modded BIOS for the 780 either, and most Titans don't reach 1200mhz consistently, if you want to go down that whole road... just read this thread.


umad bro? You seem like you want to prove something.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> We've yet to see a modded BIOS for the 780 either, and most Titans don't reach 1200mhz consistently, if you want to go down that whole road... just read this thread.


So then where are you coming up with the 1300 MHz figure? Making it up? Because you said it would be common with Lightnings which don't even exist. The 3 GB is a step back even compared to the 680 series. 780 isn't a surprise to any Titan owner (or shouldn't be), its exactly what I expected at the price I thought it would be at. I'd still rather have a Titan but for those that want a 780, great!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How many Titan owners have gotten over 17000 on graphics score in 3DMark11 under water? [it's what i am striving for once my Titan is under water]


Doable, this was on water, stock bios before modding the card


With some extra voltage & naennon's no throttle bios


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> We've yet to see a modded BIOS for the 780 either, and most Titans don't reach 1200mhz consistently, if you want to go down that whole road... just read this thread.


It's okay, at least we can say that we have a TITAN. "who got it better than us" right..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> So then where are you coming up with the 1300 MHz figure? Making it up?


Are you even following the conversation? I wasn't the one who came up with that figure in the first place. *YOU DID. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/9320_40#post_20031594*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> umad bro? You seem like you want to prove something.


I'm not sure what you're talking about, but you seem threatened for some reason. *Anyway, as people said... this isn't the right thread to be arguing 780 vs. Titan. This is a Titan thread. Let's leave it that way?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> It's okay, at least we can say that we have a TITAN. "who got it better than us" right..


That proves my point. Thanks.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> We've yet to see a modded BIOS for the 780 either, and most Titans don't reach 1200mhz consistently, if you want to go down that whole road... just read this thread.


Overclocking is a bit of a lottery TBH. I wouldn't buy a GTX 780 expecting to be lucky to get a stable one @ 1300 MHz, and get equal performance to an OCed good custom bios TITAN. I mean, there's even this dude on EVGA who has proven he can reach stable 1358 MHz with stock bios on the best GTX TITAN I've seen yet for overclocking:
http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1937779

See? Overclocking is a lottery ticket. I mean, NVIDIA could actually bin cards like that golden one, name them GTX TITAN ULTRA, and even call it a day.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Overclocking is a bit of a lottery TBH. I wouldn't buy a GTX 780 expecting to be lucky to get a stable one @ 1300 MHz, and get equal performance to an OCed good custom bios TITAN. I mean, there's even this dude on EVGA who has proven he can reach stable 1358 MHz with stock bios on the best GTX TITAN I've seen yet for overclocking:
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1937779
> 
> See? Overclocking is a lottery ticket. I mean, NVIDIA could actually bin cards like that golden one, name them GTX TITAN ULTRA, and even call it a day.


Absolutely.... that's why I think oc-to-oc comparisons are pretty silly, to be honest, and why I place far more value in stock-to-stock numbers from reviews.


----------



## xorbe

Don't forget that only Titan has fully unlocked FP64 power ... not sure what good that does me, but







haha


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Are you even following the conversation? I wasn't the one who came up with that figure in the first place. *YOU DID. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/9320_40#post_20031594*
> I'm not sure what you're talking about, but you seem threatened for some reason. *Anyway, as people said... this isn't the right thread to be arguing 780 vs. Titan. This is a Titan thread. Let's leave it that way?*
> That proves my point. Thanks.


Umm look above, it was Majin who I responded to and then you said Lightnings could do it and it'd be common, so I wanted to know how you came to that conclusion. On that point, I don't really care if 780 can hit 1400 MHz. It's irrelevant to me.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Are you even following the conversation? I wasn't the one who came up with that figure in the first place. *YOU DID. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/9320_40#post_20031594*
> I'm not sure what you're talking about, but you seem threatened for some reason. *Anyway, as people said... this isn't the right thread to be arguing 780 vs. Titan. This is a Titan thread. Let's leave it that way?*
> That proves my point. Thanks.


So your point was to gloat? TBH all the context I have is this page (not interested in reading pages of upset)

All I can draw from this whole 780 and titan thing is that I'm excited for AMD Richland APUs because I'm patiently waiting on the perfect time to pounce on an HTPC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Overclocking is a bit of a lottery TBH. I wouldn't buy a GTX 780 expecting to be lucky to get a stable one @ 1300 MHz, and get equal performance to an OCed good custom bios TITAN. I mean, there's even this dude on EVGA who has proven he can reach stable 1358 MHz with stock bios on the best GTX TITAN I've seen yet for overclocking:
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1937779
> 
> See? Overclocking is a lottery ticket. I mean, NVIDIA could actually bin cards like that golden one, name them GTX TITAN ULTRA, and even call it a day.


Or bin 780s and call them "GTX 780 ULTRA MAX SUPER". NV has a good marketing department, and now more than ever I'm cheering AMD on because we need competition badly. I want something that will drive my triple 1440 better than titans.


----------



## djriful

Enjoy your cards guys...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Enjoy your cards guys...


+1

On topic. Has anyone that has throttling Titans notice a difference with the new version of Precision X released today. I'm wondering if the power % reading had ever been corrected as Manuel G. at Nvidia stated the power readings were incorrect.

I do see a ton of new measurements on the new version of precision X.

Also the new 320.18 whql drivers look to be good for Titan SLI in my testing so far.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Waterblocks? How about this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol at least you picked the best pic ive ever taken with my cell phone









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Nom nom nom nom nom.
> 
> Only thing that could make this setup better would be getting the block to exit the top of the card while retaining the GTX LED and stock casing. Then run 3 or 4 of them like that.
> 
> Pure drool material.


Check my log, there are three of them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> that's KpForce1's Titan mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yummy!
> 
> Most blocks these days shouldn't have issues with nickel plating. The only ones I've heard recently are some minor issues with some EK blocks (not as bad as a few years ago, I know this firsthand) and Koolance. If you have any troubles, contact your block's manufacturing. Even if the nickel does somehow separate, it will not kill your pump, or other components. It usually dissolves into the liquid. Just drain and flush everything with distilled if you have any concern after having nickel issues.












Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yeah, KpForce1's Titan is such a work of art. I love how he preserved the stock shroud which is really a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw his mods... I have seen a lot of mods but his (mod) wins all hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comments









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Best to stop worrying about ASIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a big factor to be honest.


My lowest ASIC card clocks about the same as my 81% card. MY PSU won't let me run the full +38mV though so I'll find out soon enough if it "really" matters









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*










Thanks!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Doable, this was on water, stock bios before modding the card
> 
> 
> With some extra voltage & naennon's no throttle bios


:drool:Challenge accepted, only, i can't touch your last shot, i ain't modding jack,....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> :drool:Challenge accepted, only, i can't touch your last shot, i ain't modding jack,....


Can't blame you there, I generally like using the soldering iron on hardware but the Titan made me too nervous to have fun with it.
With the 780s out now I feel a bit better going all out on it, just waiting for some more supplies in the mail.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Can't blame you there, I generally like using the soldering iron on hardware but the Titan made me too nervous to have fun with it.
> With the 780s out now I feel a bit better going all out on it, just waiting for some more supplies in the mail.


I am going to run my Titan on it's own loop, with the 140mm Monsta rad, hope it can keep it under 50c under load,.....


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Absolutely.... that's why I think oc-to-oc comparisons are pretty silly, to be honest, and why I place far more value in stock-to-stock numbers from reviews.


*Semi Rant Alert*

I used to put faith in stock numbers bit ever since Boost it's stupid silly to measure at "stock" since nothing from NV will come @ a "stock" frequency anymore. One Titan could auto boost a core at "stock" to 1050 while another could auto boost to only 900 both are technically "out of the box stock" but would give VERY different numbers obviously.

At this point I care more about is max AVG clocks which for Titan seems to be about 1150-1175 much like 7970's topped out at, and I mean gaming stable not benchmarking as I could raise my own settings a bit and get more in benchies but crash in FC3. Some cards get a bit higher and some a bit lower, but yeah I stopped caring about this new "stock" when every new NV card basically auto OC's to an unknown number. I prefer AMD's boost since they go a set number and not a random one based on silicon but I'd still prefer the one clock and none of this boost nonsense.

I don't need my hand held when trying to find stable clocks on an OC, as we've seen from the 680/Titan GPU boosts are *WAY* more trouble than it's worth with the throttling based on temps or tdp or random magical unknown numbers the cards dreams up.







If I don't have the voltage for a clock crash my driver or BSOD me don't throttle my clocks and voltages down.

Nothing going forward will be "stock" as the way we used to view it but things will still be "out of the box" , OotB sounds and looks weird though so idk what I'll call it but it won't be "stock".


----------



## capchaos

At 5180x2560 the titans can't be beat.


----------



## capchaos

Double post


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How many Titan owners have gotten over 17000 on graphics score in 3DMark11 under water? [it's what i am striving for once my Titan is under water]


I've gotten about 16500 but that was just at 1176MHz which is about all she'll do. My cards didn't gain any clock advantages under water unfortunately...


----------



## Renairy

Anyone else here feel let down by Nvidia right bout now ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Anyone else here feel let down by Nvidia right bout now ?


You just bought your cards, can't you just return them and get 780s?


----------



## capchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Anyone else here feel let down by Nvidia right bout now ?


Nope I'm good


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> 7680x1440 laughs at 3gb vram. Jaggies and I are locked in a never-ending struggle. They'll only win when my eyesight goes.


Dude, shh. Stop saying that, people might stop believing the myth that you don't need any AA at those resolutions. (You still do, probably not 16xAA, but still lol)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Anyone else here feel let down by Nvidia right bout now ?


What's there to feel let down by? You've got just about the fastest setup there is in computer gaming! Be happy!


----------



## Hydrored

Does putting the Titans on water stop the throttling issue?


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Does putting the Titans on water stop the throttling issue?


It can help mitigate it some , but nothing will stop it except for flashing the BIOS to one of the Naennon or TI's,


----------



## Junkboy

DP......


----------



## pphx459

How are the new drivers fellas?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> How are the new drivers fellas?


Working good for me, Crysis 3 is running alright.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just installed 320.18 WHQL but haven't played anything yet...


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You just bought your cards, can't you just return them and get 780s?


I wish it was that easy bud.
*EDIT.*. They wanna charge me 20% restocking fee.. which is $472 of the original purchase $2360
No chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What's there to feel let down by? You've got just about the fastest setup there is in computer gaming! Be happy!


780's price/performance. Nvidia knew what they were doing...... but they did it anyway.
Why not release the Titan after the 780 ? That would of been the more decent thing to do.
I dislike Nvidia as much as i like their products.
-


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I wish it was that easy bud.
> 780's price/performance. Nvidia knew what they were doing...... but they did it anyway.
> Why not release the Titan after the 780 ? That would of been the more decent thing to do.
> I dislike Nvidia as much as i like their products.


I feel you on this and agree. Seems like $350 for 3gb of more vram.

I honestly only need 3gb myself as I only use one screen.

I do have a good card though, as in it overclocks well.









EDIT:

Yeah, Memoryexpress takes things back with no restocking fee, but they sometimes hassle you because they think you're a reviewer.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just installed 320.18 WHQL but haven't played anything yet...


*Then something is very very wrong with you!*

j/k


----------



## wermad

Downloading 320.xx whql. Hopefully this will fix my Metro LL problem


----------



## thestache

New WHQL are the first driver since GTX Titans release that feels good for me. Very happy so far. GPU utilisation is good, haven't felt any weird frame timing issues like before and performance seems to be a bit better all in BF3. Looks promising.


----------



## CaliLife17

As a titan owner, I am actually happy the 780 is built on the GK110 platform. Before it, it was just the titan that was on that platform and so driver related updates even though they did help Titans, were more for GK104 platforms. But now with the 780, more people will be purchasing into that GK110 platform. So now Driver updates will spenda good amount of time focused on GK110 then the GK104 (though 770 will prob be GK104). So I see it as a win. More attention in driver updates is a plus.

Also when i bought my 2 titans, I knew there was a very very very good possibility that the 780 would be a titan lite. But I purchased them anyways knowing that they would still be better, and I could skip the 7xx series all together and upgrade once Maxwell comes out.

Also we see a pretty big leap from 680 to a 780 % wise. Nvidia must have something special with Maxwell if they are okay releasing a refresh generation with such big performance % gains. Now back to switching my system over to my 900D


----------



## djriful

GTX780 is TITAN LE... remember that.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GTX780 is TITAN LE... remember that.


I get the impression that it's more like TITAN is GTX780 6GB.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> This is the Titans' owners club. Not the 780 owners' club or the can't-decide-if-I-should-get-a-780 club.
> 
> Are we gonna have to suffer through several weeks of people arguing over whether the 780 is a better value here?


Qft

Seems like we need to post this again


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> I get the impression that it's more like TITAN is GTX780 6GB.


It's not.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> How are the new drivers fellas?


best BF3 performance for me to date. really pleased with it.


----------



## dboythagr8

BF3 seemed to be really smooth with the new drivers. Still get terrible usage on Armored Shield though and that hasn't changed with the new drivers. Probably my CPU or something as swolern mentioned.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> BF3 seemed to be really smooth with the new drivers. Still get terrible usage on Armored Shield though and that hasn't changed with the new drivers. Probably my CPU or something as swolern mentioned.


Interesting. I'm satisfied with my oc (100.66 x 47) but I would definitely like something a bit higher. This mb isn't my cup of tea in terms of easy overclocking. I've had higher clocks on lesser boards.

I've yet to come across a bottle neck since both gpu are loading 99%.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Interesting. I'm satisfied with my oc (100.66 x 47) but I would definitely like something a bit higher. This mb isn't my cup of tea in terms of easy overclocking. I've had higher clocks on lesser boards.
> 
> I've yet to come across a bottle neck since both gpu are loading 99%.


I'm running stock clocks. My standard Titan seems to be a pretty good OCer on it's own, but when paired with the Titan SC version I barely get anything. GPU offset + 103 and memory OC is about as far as it goes. Crashes after that :l.


----------



## Ftimster

This new driver seems titan made all the way and the new precision x its like Christmas.....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I'm running stock clocks. My standard Titan seems to be a pretty good OCer on it's own, but when paired with the Titan SC version I barely get anything. GPU offset + 103 and memory OC is about as far as it goes. Crashes after that :l.


I'm still running stock on my Titans. The Asus boosts up to 1005 and the SC to 1054. Pretty stable in all games and its not as twitchy as the quad 690s. I'm still open to getting a different mb to get my cpu up to 4.9-5.0. I had her to 4.9 with 1.325v on an EVGA Z77 FTW. Best clock w/ lowest voltage stable. Got rid of it though since the EVGA was buggy as hell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> This new driver seems titan made all the way and the new precision x its like Christmas.....


Sweet! Got the newest whql drivers installed. Will take my rig for a spin tonight. Crossing fingers Metro LL is fixed XD


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I'm running stock clocks. My standard Titan seems to be a pretty good OCer on it's own, but when paired with the Titan SC version I barely get anything. GPU offset + 103 and memory OC is about as far as it goes. Crashes after that :l.


I'm still running stock on my Titans. The Asus boosts up to 1005 and the SC to 1054. Pretty stable in all games and its not as twitchy as the quad 690s. I'm still open to getting a different mb to get my cpu up to 4.9-5.0. I had her to 4.9 with 1.325v on an EVGA Z77 FTW. Best clock w/ lowest voltage stable. Got rid of it though since the EVGA was buggy as hell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> This new driver seems titan made all the way and the new precision x its like Christmas.....


Sweet! Got the newest whql drivers installed. Will take my rig for a spin tonight. Crossing fingers Metro LL is fixed XD


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> best BF3 performance for me to date. really pleased with it.


Interesting, I tried 2 rounds of BF3 and went 52-10 and 60-15, not sure if the new drivers helped me or not. Normally I'd be in the 20 death ratio. Plus it did feel smoother but I don't know.


----------



## djriful

I'm selling my TITAN... who wants it?


Spoiler: FOR SALE!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm selling my TITAN... who wants it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FOR SALE!


$1.99?

Terrible price/ performance, no thanks!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> $1.99?
> 
> Terrible price/ performance, no thanks!


It can hold onto anything you tape to. You can tape enemies up on street poles.


----------



## wermad

Best Titan, nuff said











Best exhaust in the world imho.


----------



## fommof

I was wondering...lets say i flash a modded bios (tried a few already) and at some point in time the card goes south, meaning no video signal at all, not recognized by the system in any way.

Is there any way for the company/store (Nvidia, dealer etc) to find out what the version of bios is?

Sorry for asking but trying to calculate the future risk here, i am not interested in extreme OC, i'd be happy with the Titan running without throttling (that's the most important to me) at 1110Mhz/1.175V which is a very mild OC (comparing to the stock 1058Mhz/1.15V that my card does stock). But since $hit happens and 1K is serious money i'd like to know what the chances are in this case to find out and turn down the RMA (if it ever happens or when it happens, bloody Murphy's law).


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> best BF3 performance for me to date. really pleased with it.


Yeah same here. No issues so far, going to see how high I can overclock on the new driver soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I was wondering...lets say i flash a modded bios (tried a few already) and at some point in time the card goes south, meaning no video signal at all, not recognized by the system in any way.
> 
> Is there any way for the company/store (Nvidia, dealer etc) to find out what the version of bios is?
> 
> Sorry for asking but trying to calculate the future risk here, i am not interested in extreme OC, i'd be happy with the Titan running without throttling (that's the most important to me) at 1110Mhz/1.175V which is a very mild OC (comparing to the stock 1058Mhz/1.15V that my card does stock). But since $hit happens and 1K is serious money i'd like to know what the chances are in this case to find out and turn down the RMA (if it ever happens or when it happens, bloody Murphy's law).


Yes.

If you flash the BIOS and send it them without the original BIOS on the card they won't RMA it. Easy enough, just flash back to the original BIOS if anything happens to it. So just keep a copy of the original one somewhere incase.


----------



## djriful

STOCK Default Clocks


STOCK Light Overclock (1050Mhz)


STOCK Mild Overclock (1097Mhz)


Modded Mild Overclock (1150Mhz)


----------



## Renairy

Stock BIOS's 1176Mhz SLI (+0.038mv) rock solid stable.

I think i hit the jackpot with these ones. Ive been through two other titans... and they didn't come close to these clocks let alone SLI


----------



## Swolern

@Djriful
17% performance above stock, very nice.









I gota ask, if 1150MHz is your mild OC, what is your max OC?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Does anybody have performance data comparing a single titan with 2 titans in sli?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Does anybody have performance data comparing a single titan with 2 titans in sli?


Look two posts up... there is a member who has single gpu valley and i just posted a dual gpu run


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOCK Default Clocks
> 
> 
> STOCK Light Overclock (1050Mhz)
> 
> 
> STOCK Mild Overclock (1097Mhz)
> 
> 
> Modded Mild Overclock (1150Mhz)


Updates

Modded Overclock (1160Mhz)


----------



## thestache

Broke my GTX Titan again.

Clocks are stuck at 575mhz in 2D and 3D. My fault for testing new driver and overclocking around 1230mhz. Dammit last time I had to clean my drivers twice to get rid of it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @Djriful
> 17% performance above stock, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gota ask, if 1150MHz is your mild OC, what is your max OC?


This really vary from all the modded BIOS I tried, some works with 1200Mhz and some at 1175Mhz. Most stable I had is 1160Mhz ...


----------



## Fabulist

Guys, regardless of whatever Naennon's based BIOS I use the card is stuck at 836 MHz at all times (even if the base clock is 875 and the boost 928), and pushes itself higher under load - meaning it never really gets to low P-states nor it reads the base and boost clock normally; is this expected?

Also note that this is an EVGA Titan SC.

Is there any improved alternative of "Naennon's" BIOS or am I missing something?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabulist*
> 
> Guys, regardless of whatever Naennon's based BIOS I use the card is stuck at 836 MHz at all times (even if the base clock is 875 and the boost 928), and pushes itself higher under load - meaning it never really gets to low P-states nor it reads the base and boost clock normally; is this expected?
> 
> Also note that this is an EVGA Titan SC.
> 
> Is there any improved alternative of "Naennon's" BIOS or am I missing something?


Weird, are you using the latest Precision 4.2? The monitor is now able to shows a value of 0 and 1 on Power, Volt and Temp.

Power: 0 / 1
Volt: 0 / 1
Temp: 0 / 1

1 means Active aka limited.
0 means not limited.

If you have it on OSD you can tell if you card is limited by volt or power.

STOCK bios I am limited by Power ... I think this is Nvidia intention.
Modded bios is limited voltage at 1.212 which makes sense.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> If you flash the BIOS and send it them without the original BIOS on the card they won't RMA it. Easy enough, just flash back to the original BIOS if anything happens to it. So just keep a copy of the original one somewhere incase.


Please read again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I was wondering...lets say i flash a modded bios (tried a few already) and at some point in time *the card goes south, meaning no video signal at all, not recognized by the system in any way*.
> 
> *Is there any way for the company/store (Nvidia, dealer etc) to find out what the version of bios is?*


How the bloody hell could you ever flash a bios to a card that is practically DEAD? And of course you can't predict WHEN a card will go south in order to flash the original bios 1 day before.

So again, you have a DEAD card. No system can recognize it in ANY way, no signal at all, no nothing but it's flashed with a modded bios.

Can the companies still find out what the bios version is despite the fact that the card (at least to us, the everyday users) is practically dead?

That's my question.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Please read again:
> How the bloody hell could you ever flash a bios to a card that is practically DEAD? And of course you can't predict WHEN a card will go south in order to flash the original bios 1 day before.
> 
> So again, you have a DEAD card. No system can recognize it in ANY way, no signal at all, no nothing but it's flashed with a modded bios.
> 
> Can the companies still find out what the bios version is despite the fact that the card (at least to us, the everyday users) is practically dead?
> 
> That's my question.


If the card is stone cold dead then the PC won't boot so of course not. But if there is enough life in it to boot the PC then I'd say yes.


----------



## djriful

Not bad... I guess

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/480833


----------



## iARDAs

Do you guys think Titan prices will drop after 780?

I might be grabbing a 2nd one.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do you guys think Titan prices will drop after 780?
> 
> I might be grabbing a 2nd one.


I think they will, price difference is far too high. Even if they don't just pick up a second hand EVGA card. That's what I'll be doing.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> If the card is stone cold dead then the PC won't boot so of course not. But if there is enough life in it to boot the PC then I'd say yes.


Thank you, that's what i am talking about.


----------



## Swolern

Ok it looks like Nvidia fixed their power % measurements. Precision X v4.2 now shows me going up to 106% which is my target using the stock bios. Before update it would peak at 94-97%

If anyone else (with SLI)can compare: my lower ASIC scored card reaches the 106% power target first before the high ASIC card. Im guessing this means more leakage on the lower ASIC card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do you guys think Titan prices will drop after 780?
> 
> I might be grabbing a 2nd one.


Knowing Nvidia i dont think they will drop the Titan prices for a while.


----------



## Evange

The price of a Titan will definitely drop further if AMD can come up with something to rival it. HD8970?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> The price of a Titan will definitely drop further if AMD can come up with something to rival it. HD8970?


Yeah but they won't release a new card for a while (end of the year) and the HD 8000 series has already been confirmed to be OEM re-brands I'm pretty sure. So it'll be a HD 9970.


----------



## revro

but then amd is stupid, cause nvidia will get all their sales till end of the year

best
revro


----------



## mcg75

Not quite sure how anyone can be upset with their Titan purchase honestly.

I think it was made quite clear on here on OCN that Titan was not just a *gaming card*, it was going to be a great entry level compute card as well if you do folding @home etc. That's why we have a higher price than a 780.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not quite sure how anyone can be upset with their Titan purchase honestly.
> 
> I think it was made quite clear on here on OCN that Titan was not just a *gaming card*, it was going to be a great entry level compute card as well if you do folding @home etc. That's why we have a higher price than a 780.


I'm somewhat puzzled. Are you saying 780 can't compute?
780 also is GK110.


----------



## Renairy

Reserved


----------



## maximus56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not quite sure how anyone can be upset with their Titan purchase honestly.
> 
> I think it was made quite clear on here on OCN that Titan was not just a *gaming card*, it was going to be a great entry level compute card as well if you do folding @home etc. That's why we have a higher price than a 780.


I think we all know *exactly* what this gentleman is saying. Let's not beat around the bush and be coy, by pretending not to understand.

Farewell OCN.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah but they won't release a new card for a while (end of the year) and the HD 8000 series has already been confirmed to be OEM re-brands I'm pretty sure. So it'll be a HD 9970.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not quite sure how anyone can be upset with their Titan purchase honestly.
> 
> I think it was made quite clear on here on OCN that Titan was not just a *gaming card*, it was going to be a great entry level compute card as well if you do folding @home etc. That's why we have a higher price than a 780.


Nvidia and AMD is a duopoly alright... They both cater to their own market segments and try not to encroach into one another territory.


----------



## cowie

Not for nothing but if anyone here has both 780 and titan in a few days can you see if this will work with them?
New drivers modded yesterday

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907

It should work np like other same siries cards do.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> This new driver seems titan made all the way and the new precision x its like Christmas.....


couldn't agree more. FC3 is a small notch better as well. nothing like the miracle they have pulled off in bf3 though.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Broke my GTX Titan again.
> 
> Clocks are stuck at 575mhz in 2D and 3D. My fault for testing new driver and overclocking around 1230mhz. Dammit last time I had to clean my drivers twice to get rid of it.


mine has never got stuck ocing, but I did piss it off something fierce last night trying to oc my panels a tad. I hadn't messed with that feature and I had to mess with things for almost an hour to get surround to work properly again.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fabulist*
> 
> Guys, regardless of whatever Naennon's based BIOS I use the card is stuck at 836 MHz at all times (even if the base clock is 875 and the boost 928), and pushes itself higher under load - meaning it never really gets to low P-states nor it reads the base and boost clock normally; is this expected?
> 
> Also note that this is an EVGA Titan SC.
> 
> Is there any improved alternative of "Naennon's" BIOS or am I missing something?


the best feature is you don't have to load a 3rd party software utility to get your clocks up and running.


----------



## Devnant

I can´t help but feeling, as TITAN owners, we should be getting something else from NVIDIA after 780 GTX launch. I mean, the least they could do is provide official support for an increased TDP VBIOS, so our cards would overclock way better than the 780 right out of the box, yes? Is that asking too much? Anyone agrees with me?


----------



## dealio

this is our new theme song






(imagine he's singing to his beloved titan) LOL


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I can´t help but feeling, as TITAN owners, we should be getting something else from NVIDIA after 780 GTX launch. I mean, the least they could do is provide official support for an increased TDP VBIOS, so our cards would overclock way better than the 780 right out of the box, yes? Is that asking too much? Anyone agrees with me?


What you did not get the condoms in the box?

Stop acting so nieve 1g on a vga you did not think it was alittle too much? for that matter dont feel bad all the 780 owners feel like its a good deal lol 650? that is just as sick as 1g.
Get more into cuda less into console ports then titan is a great deal


----------



## Alatar

Let's please keep the discussion on topic. 780 vs. Titan and their pros an cons can be debated elsewhere.


----------



## amd655

Oh...

I never knew there was a debate... i just posted a picture of 780 with games, because someone said it did not come with them.

Sorry my bad


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> What you did not get the condoms in the box?
> 
> Stop acting so nieve 1g on a vga you did not think it was alittle too much? for that matter dont feel bad all the 780 owners feel like its a good deal lol 650? that is just as sick as 1g.
> Get more into cuda less into console ports then titan is a great deal


It´s not the $1k that bothers me. What bothers me is all the throttling you get @ stock BIOS due to the TDP limits. We all know by now that 265W is not enough to overclock them even @ the voltage limit.

So for a $1k card, specially now that there is a $650 card that performs @ 90%, and only 3 months later, having by default a supported TDP above 106 wouldn´t be asking too much.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> mine has never got stuck ocing, but I did piss it off something fierce last night trying to oc my panels a tad. I hadn't messed with that feature and I had to mess with things for almost an hour to get surround to work properly again.


Yeah I don't know why it does it. Doesn't crash just does a run and then at some point hangs and down clocks to 575mhz and then gets stuck on it even with re-starts. Have to un-install the card and re-install the driver for it to recover again. It's weird.

What'd you mess up with your monitors?

I was considering trying to overclock my surround setup but not too sure if I can be bothered with a headache.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> It´s not the $1k that bothers me. What bothers me is all the throttling you get @ stock BIOS due to the TDP limits. We all know by now that 265W is not enough to overclock them even @ the voltage limit.
> 
> So for a $1k card, specially now that there is a $650 card that performs @ 90%, and only 3 months later, having by default a supported TDP above 106 wouldn´t be asking too much.


Ya but reference 780s will have the exact same limitations as well. Those will throttle and be help back. I don't think you will see much gains with non reference boards say like the EVGA classified 780 with the added VRM. Maybe cleaner power, but that wont really add much of a boost. an EVbot will be needer for that.

But 780 has the same limitations as the titan, and is a gimped version on top of that. Titan was NEVER EVER about price to performance. If you bought the Titan thinking it was, then im sorry.

sorry Off Topic


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Ya but reference 780s will have the exact same limitations as well. Those will throttle and be help back. I don't think you will see much gains with non reference boards say like the EVGA classified 780 with the added VRM. Maybe cleaner power, but that wont really add much of a boost. an EVbot will be needer for that.
> 
> But 780 has the same limitations as the titan, and is a gimped version on top of that. Titan was NEVER EVER about price to performance. If you bought the Titan thinking it was, then im sorry.
> 
> sorry Off Topic


Yeah, but again, 780s are also $650, and TITANs are not. TITANs deserve an official throttling killer solution. TITANs deserve to be better overclockers right out of the box. That´s my point. Why is that so hard to understand?

Increasing the TDP limit does not need hardware modds, a classified version, added VRM, or whatever. Just a new VBIOS. There are already plenty of custom BIOS incresing TDP limit to 275MHz and above. You don´t need EVbot for that.


----------



## amd655

I do agree with the above, TITAN is Nvidia's bragging rights right now.....


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Yeah, but again, 780s are also $650, and TITANs are not. TITANs deserve an official throttling killer solution. TITANs deserve to be better overclockers right out of the box. That´s my point. Why is that so hard to understand?
> 
> Increasing the TDP limit does not need hardware modds, a classified version, added VRM, or whatever. Just a new VBIOS. There are already plenty of custom BIOS incresing TDP limit to 275MHz and above. You don´t need EVbot for that.


Just be happy with your titan for now, Who knows what nVidia will do.. They may even have something like that coming up in the future?

Be happy with your extra 3GB of memory and 7% performance gain over the 780..

At least you can still say you have the single fastest GPU on the planet







?


----------



## blueferrari21

Reading recent posts just leaves me with a bitter taste for buying a titan that has an ASIC number 59.8 and max stock boost clock 954 mhz at 1162 mv and idle voltage 0.899mv which makes to rma back to evga this card. What do you think guys , any suggestion please.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> It´s not the $1k that bothers me. What bothers me is all the throttling you get @ stock BIOS due to the TDP limits. We all know by now that 265W is not enough to overclock them even @ the voltage limit.
> 
> So for a $1k card, specially now that there is a $650 card that performs @ 90%, and only 3 months later, having by default a supported TDP above 106 wouldn´t be asking too much.


I hear you i know the 780 is the way to go high end nv at the moment.
Was not the price that got me the most..it is how cut down the board is for titan,but they get away with it because of the power limits they impose.
when i first saw the layout of titan and knew right off the bat it would be crappy to get it to respond to voltage safely unless you went all the way. the bench pretty good even with just baby clocks so i'm all in when it comes to that.
Just have to learn from mistakes
enjoy the performance now and make the titan last as long as you can


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueferrari21*
> 
> Reading recent posts just leaves me with a bitter taste for buying a titan that has an ASIC number 59.8 and max stock boost clock 954 mhz at 1162 mv and idle voltage 0.899mv which makes to rma back to evga this card. What do you think guys , any suggestion please.


But what does it overclock to ?


----------



## blueferrari21

I didn't overclock much my card yet to be onest , only like +100 offset on clock and did unigine valley benchmark scoring only 2679 at 64 fps with everything max at 1080p res and play bf3 wich stutters like hell with 320.14 driver, and Metro last light wich crashed and freeze my system .


----------



## wholeeo

So I have to take back what I said earlier in this thread. I pulled the trigger yesterday on two 780s and returned my Titans. Being that my water blocks fit the 780s it was a no brainer for me. Like I mentioned in the 780 thread, if I had had to go through the hassle of selling my blocks for a loss and repurchasing I'd have just stayed with them. Either way while it was short it was fun while it lasted.







Some of the best members this board has are a part of this club (and 690 club),


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueferrari21*
> 
> I didn't overclock much my card yet to be onest , only like +100 offset on clock and did unigine valley benchmark scoring only 2679 at 64 fps with everything max at 1080p res and play bf3 wich stutters like hell with 320.14 driver, and Metro last light wich crashed and freeze my system .


Mind list your computer spec?

I ran Valley at 1160Mhz still score way higher... http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/9420#post_20034798


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I have to take back what I said earlier in this thread. I pulled the trigger yesterday on two 780s and returned my Titans. Being that my water blocks fit the 780s it was a no brainer for me. Like I mentioned in the 780 thread, if I had had to go through the hassle of selling my blocks for a loss and repurchasing I'd have just stayed with them. Either way while it was short it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the best members this board has are a part of this club (and 690 club),


No hard feelings man, that's a good decision. I'd have to try to sell my cards (which I would probably only get $800 each for) then once I bought the 780's I'd have only saved $300 or so. Just don't think its worth it considering the Titans are so beast. Then again, if the 780 Lightning comes out soon at a decent price I may have to jump just because I love Lightning cards...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No hard feelings man, that's a good decision. I'd have to try to sell my cards (which I would probably only get $800 each for) then once I bought the 780's I'd have only saved $300 or so. Just don't think its worth it considering the Titans are so beast. Then again, if the 780 Lightning comes out soon at a decent price I may have to jump just because I love Lightning cards...


Yeah, another big reason for my switch was that I was fortunate enough to be able to get 100% of my money back. There would be no way I'd have downgraded if I had to take a loss on each card.


----------



## djriful

Don't be sad guys.... remember this picture?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Don't be sad guys.... remember this picture?


Those settings at 24/7 would be acceptable.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Those settings at 24/7 would be acceptable.


I wish too...

Anyways, TITAN card OC average around 1110 Mhz for most users on STOCK and on MOD which is about 1150Mhz. Right now I'm curious about everyone Memory clock speed.

I'm running at +300Mhz wish leads to 6610Mhz Memory Clock effective. I haven't yet try to hit 7Ghz.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah I don't know why it does it. Doesn't crash just does a run and then at some point hangs and down clocks to 575mhz and then gets stuck on it even with re-starts. Have to un-install the card and re-install the driver for it to recover again. It's weird.
> 
> What'd you mess up with your monitors?
> 
> I was considering trying to overclock my surround setup but not too sure if I can be bothered with a headache.


It didn't actually do anything to my monitors. When I tried to apply the oc, it said failed attempt something.... Then when I ran an application two of my monitors no longer received a signal and my third thought it was still in surround so all I could see was the far right side of my surround desktop. huge pia. had to unplug and re-plug in monitors, reinstalled driver and finally got it working again. I'm not sure what it was, but I figure until I have a full day off to mess with it, I'm putting off trying to oc my panels.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I have to take back what I said earlier in this thread. I pulled the trigger yesterday on two 780s and returned my Titans. Being that my water blocks fit the 780s it was a no brainer for me. Like I mentioned in the 780 thread, if I had had to go through the hassle of selling my blocks for a loss and repurchasing I'd have just stayed with them. Either way while it was short it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the best members this board has are a part of this club (and 690 club),


Makes sense, good move on your part. Timing was the key factor in your process.

Honestly, I don't have an issue with the whole $ aspect of it. If 1k was a huge hurt on your disposable income, you probably shouldn't be dropping that kind of money on parts, lesson learned.

In my case, I'm not miffed. I've been enjoying my card for 6 weeks before 780. I'm mostly done with FC3 on single card with surround, which has been awesome. I completed my free copy of Metro LL on a surround setup, with a single gpu and PhysX enabled.

I've been getting my $ worth out of Titan. A great value? Of course not, it was never meant to be a value purchase. My value purchase will come when I pickup my used Titan from the broken-hearted.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I wish too...
> 
> Anyways, TITAN card OC average around 1110 Mhz for most users on STOCK and on MOD which is about 1150Mhz. Right now I'm curious about everyone Memory clock speed.
> 
> I'm running at +300Mhz wish leads to 6610Mhz Memory Clock effective. I haven't yet try to hit 7Ghz.


Mem 6808Mhz... now


----------



## Swolern

Anyone else with Titan SLI getting random driver crashes or freezes in BF3 with 320.18. This has been happening since 320.00 so it seems driver related. Driver crash even with stock clocks. Sometimes i can play for hours and then crash, other time will crash in 15 minutes. Already used Driver Sweep.


----------



## blueferrari21

Just a question guys .What would think or feel about knowing that gtx 780 benchmarks are only 10% lower than titan and your titan would have only 954 mhz default boost clock with asic 59.8 and with idle voltage of 0.899 mv? I am not a big overclocker . i am waiting for my watercooling system . But before i'll do that i just want to make sure i'll get top performace from my titan or should i rma and get a new one.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Even with that ASIC (which is debatable that it even really matters much) you should be able to get to 1100-1150MHz with 1.2V. That will still be faster than all but the fastest OCing 780's I would think...


----------



## TheGovernment

This is my valley 1.0. Titan sli 70.4 and 62.4 ASIC. 3930k. 1168mhz core and 3300mhz mem


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That score looks way low for those clocks. My cards at 1163MHz are hitting 136FPS in Valley 1.0 with my sig rig...


----------



## blueferrari21

Are this your values overclocked on air and stock bios


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eeven with throttling on the stock BIOS I never scored anywhere near that low. I mean, I don't think my CPU or memory would be making 26FPS worth of difference?


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> This is my valley 1.0. Titan sli 70.4 and 62.4 ASIC. 3930k. 1168mhz core and 3300mhz mem


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=immagine1ylm0.jpg

SLI Titan 1150/7150Mhz


----------



## blueferrari21

Right so before I jump into the overclocking train , reading all the posts about titan I came to a conclusion that maybe I wrongg but seem to be logic to me. Having high voltage in idle mode 0.899 mv and the lowest stock boost clock 954 mhz at 1162 mv makes me belive that if i want to have best results with oveclocking 1.2 mv wouldn't bring my clock speed not even to 1100 mhz beacause of high voltage leak of gpu which seem to ask for higher voltage to obtain a higher clock on par whith yours guys.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueferrari21*
> 
> Right so before I jump into the overclocking train , reading all the posts about titan I came to a conclusion that maybe I wrongg but seem to be logic to me. Having high voltage in idle mode 0.899 mv and the lowest stock boost clock 954 mhz at 1162 mv makes me belive that if i want to have best results with oveclocking 1.2 mv wouldn't bring my clock speed not even to 1100 mhz beacause of high voltage leak of gpu which seem to ask for higher voltage to obtain a higher clock on par whith yours guys.


Hard to say until you actually try it but I personally have not seen any Titans that couldn't reach at least 1100MHz...


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueferrari21*
> 
> Right so before I jump into the overclocking train , reading all the posts about titan I came to a conclusion that maybe I wrongg but seem to be logic to me. Having high voltage in idle mode 0.899 mv and the lowest stock boost clock 954 mhz at 1162 mv makes me belive that if i want to have best results with oveclocking 1.2 mv wouldn't bring my clock speed not even to 1100 mhz beacause of high voltage leak of gpu which seem to ask for higher voltage to obtain a higher clock on par whith yours guys.


are you on air and stock bios? 954 boost is not unheard of. lower asic typically means your card will need more volts for the same clock speeds. temp or power target could be limiting you as well. at 1.2v you can still probably hit 1100+ as long as your temp/power target/bios are not limiting you.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

blueferrari21

Low boost or ASIC doesn't mean anything imo. Put 1.21v into it and see how she flies!

You might be surpised.

And remember to see how your memory overclocks, it does help too.


----------



## wadec22

interesting observation for everyone down on their Titan. With the latest drivers being so much better in BF3, I was able to take a few of my settings up. Get this... on a single Titan surround setup, I crossed over 3gb several times already today.


----------



## blueferrari21

That what worrys me 954 boost clock , 0.899 mv idle, asic 59.8, unigine valley 64 fps with 2679 score.


----------



## blueferrari21

I will try soon


----------



## djriful

Seems like 6800-6850 Mhz is my max overclock on my memory... :c no 7Ghz


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Seems like 6800-6850 Mhz is my max overclock on my memory... :c no 7Ghz


how are you checking for memory stability?


----------



## Chatassys

I am wondering that as well.

I cannot find a good way to check memory stability. As far as I understand, GDDR5 will lower performance before showing artifacts on screen. So those of you only checking for artifacts to check memory stability might not be good.

I got my memory to 6500 but I am still iffy to continue overclocking. I am running FFXIV 1.0 Bench > FFXIV 2.0 Bench > Tomb Raider Bench > 3D Mark 13 to check for performance increase each +50mhz. But those results may vary a lot between runs ( even on same overclock ), so I do not know yet a perfect way to check it.

BTW, i noticed that i got a HUGE minimum FPS increase in Tomb Raider after 320.18. Great, great driver!!


----------



## Alatar

Just run as many benches, games as you can and check for performance while you're at it.

My memory maxes out in the 7GHz range for normal usage. 7.2GHz is stable for most benches though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My memory has taken a step back for some reason. When I did my benching comparison between the Titans and the 7970's I could get +700MHz working on my Titans no problem but lately I've noticed that I'm getting bad memory artifacts at anything over +550MHz. Oh well, 7GHz is still plenty good...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just run as many benches, games as you can and check for performance while you're at it.
> 
> My memory maxes out in the 7GHz range for normal usage. 7.2GHz is stable for most benches though.


Like what he said, I was running GW2 at Max out setting with monitors on. Run a Bench on top of it then another to increase the memory usage.

It was stable 6800Mhz then until it hits higher my PC just locked out.


----------



## Evange

Hey guys, what do you think of running 1.2v for 24/7 on air? My Titan overclocks horribly (read: low ASIC) and I'm still not very comfortable on going the water route.

(Btw, I bumped the core voltage by +13mV with the power target maxed while leaving the core and mem offset untouched in Afterburner)


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That score looks way low for those clocks. My cards at 1163MHz are hitting 136FPS in Valley 1.0 with my sig rig...


I dunno, thats what it is. I'll oc my cpu some more and see if it improves any. My Titans's cores are as good as I can get stable. 24/7 with any game. or benchmark. It's funny, I can add 5 mhz core and it will crash every time lol


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueferrari21*
> 
> I will try soon


Let us know how it goes, I have a card on the lower end 61.9 and 1150/3500 is rock solid enough for about 3 straight hours of FC3 blood dragon and zero hick ups after a bunch more for other games.


----------



## Kiracubed

After seeing the benchmarks for the 780 vs Titan, and really evaluating if I NEEDED those extra 3GB of VRAM, I actually pulled the trigger on the 780 SC with ACX fans. I game at 1440p, but FXAA is fine for me, since I don't perceive a big difference between them with the higher pixel count on 1440p over 1080p on a bigger screen; well, other than the extra 1.2 GB from FXAA to 8x MSAA in Crysis 3!

When I have it all set up, I'll make it official in my build log, but it's been fun browsing here and occasionally chatting with you guys!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> After seeing the benchmarks for the 780 vs Titan, and really evaluating if I NEEDED those extra 3GB of VRAM, I actually pulled the trigger on the 780 SC with ACX fans. I game at 1440p, but FXAA is fine for me, since I don't perceive a big difference between them with the higher pixel count on 1440p over 1080p on a bigger screen; well, other than the extra 1.2 GB from FXAA to 8x MSAA in Crysis 3!
> 
> When I have it all set up, I'll make it official in my build log, but it's been fun browsing here and occasionally chatting with you guys!


I expect most going forward will do the same as you. The 780 is a great card!


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I expect most going forward will do the same as you. The 780 is a great card!


Yeah, I was reading the Guru3d review of Evga Superclock with the ACX cooler. They got it to over 1240mhz on a overclock. My titan's on water using stock bios can only hit 1163 and that is one of the two cards I have, the other wont go higher than 1137. Then there is the Classified that is coming out that has 2 8 Pin Power plus all the other special stuff they put on it. I am sure that one will clock even further.

The only thing though is the 3gb memory. If you game at 1440p like I do and use aggressive AA I have seen some games go above 4gb of Vram usage and with the new consoles having a lot more memory you know our future PC ports are going to need even more to handle the increased texture resolution that the console ports are going to bring.

At such a big price difference and reading the Guru3d benchmark test where the 780 Superclock was about only 3% slower than a Titan and in some games it was faster than a titan, you have to wonder.

Also Jacob at Evga said that since the PCB board is pretty much identical that existing waterblocks for the Titan will work on the 780. Part of me feels like selling my 2 Titans and getting 3 780 Classifieds.


----------



## Alatar

up-to 1240MHz =/= 1240MHz.

All OC'd reviews are with cards that throttle.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Yeah, I was reading the Guru3d review of Evga Superclock with the ACX cooler. They got it to over 1240mhz on a overclock. My titan's on water using stock bios can only hit 1163 and that is one of the two cards I have, the other wont go higher than 1137. Then there is the Classified that is coming out that has 2 8 Pin Power plus all the other special stuff they put on it. I am sure that one will clock even further.
> 
> The only thing though is the 3gb memory. If you game at 1440p like I do and use aggressive AA I have seen some games go above 4gb of Vram usage and with the new consoles having a lot more memory you know our future PC ports are going to need even more to handle the increased texture resolution that the console ports are going to bring.
> 
> At such a big price difference and reading the Guru3d benchmark test where the 780 Superclock was about only 3% slower than a Titan and in some games it was faster than a titan, you have to wonder.
> 
> Also Jacob at Evga said that since the PCB board is pretty much identical that existing waterblocks for the Titan will work on the 780. Part of me feels like selling my 2 Titans and getting 3 780 Classifieds.


Basing your purchase off of a review cards over clock ability is foolish IMO. Its a lottery, they don't bin them so you could get ones the clock less than what you have now. Classy 780s do sound tempting but I'll stay with my titans.


----------



## Renairy

So im at 1176mhz.. Stock bios, both cards SLI.
No throttle.

Do i have the best titans here? Or.. Anyone have better?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> So im at 1176mhz.. Stock bios, both cards SLI.
> No throttle.
> 
> Do i have the best titans here? Or.. Anyone have better?


I don't throttle at all, but my Titan one is at 1167, Titan 2 at 1137 max. This is also tested heavily using Heaven Valley, 3dMark11, Far Cry 3, Metro 2033, Witcher 2, Crysis 3, Rift and a few others.

So you have me beat...but are you 100% stable in all benches/games?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> So im at 1176mhz.. Stock bios, both cards SLI.
> No throttle.
> 
> Do i have the best titans here? Or.. Anyone have better?


I'm sure they are still throttling, probably can't notice since you have so much gpu muscle!

I flashed my bios the second I got home with my Titan, the stock bios is a joke.


----------



## Renairy

Also the new 320.18 whql drivers are broken.
They cause artifacts in cod:waw.
Reverted to older whql and no prob. Tried again and same problem.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> So im at 1176mhz.. Stock bios, both cards SLI.
> No throttle.
> 
> Do i have the best titans here? Or.. Anyone have better?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are still throttling, probably can't notice since you have so much gpu muscle!
> 
> I flashed my bios the second I got home with my Titan, the stock bios is a joke.
Click to expand...

Seriously man.... Absolutely no throttle at all.
My first titan did. These two are not throttling at all. Fan is custom curve, and voltage is +38.
Still in valley in heaven crysis 3 and fc3 i have zero throttle. I can prove it wen i get home.


----------



## Renairy

@stateless
Yeah mate rock solid stable in all games and in all benchmarks. These cards are identical, they idle the same and load the same, they also oc the same.

1176mhz +38v. Stock bios and no throttle.
What gives?


----------



## Junkboy

You know you could just edit your previous post right..........


----------



## amd655

Now, now....


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> You know you could just edit your previous post right..........


I was on my tapatalk2 app phone and it wouldnt let me... shouldnt bother you though mate.

O.T
Here is my Heaven 4.0 run with +38v


and here with +13v. Still no throttle.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I was on my tapatalk2 app phone and it wouldnt let me... shouldnt bother you though mate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> O.T
> Here is my Heaven 4.0 run with +38v
> 
> 
> and here with +13v. Still no throttle.


No worries, just make sure to leave the tapatalk signature so we know that, or wait till your home to edit if it's only gonna be a few minutes.

Great cards btw


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

If you're not having any issues with throttling Renairy, then just leave it alone.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it! LoL


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it! LoL


If it ain't broke, fix it until it is.

That's what I go by


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If it ain't broke, fix it until it is.
> 
> That's what I go by


Oh, I've done that a few more times than I would like to admit.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If it ain't broke, fix it until it is.
> 
> That's what I go by


LoL.









Seems like it's running good, but I have to push it more until I mess it up for good.









Always happens!


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> So im at 1176mhz.. Stock bios, both cards SLI.
> No throttle.
> 
> Do i have the best titans here? Or.. Anyone have better?


stock bios boost, i haven't seen higher. overclock those bad boys and find out what they can do.









mine stock bios only boosts to 1045 @ 1.162

I run 1150 @ 1.175 all day
like I posted earlier, my Titan will run valley with 1275 @ 1.212
FC3 is good at 1202 for about 45 min then it will lock

i'm sure my stable clock is higher than 1150, but I've been too busy gaming to find out exactly where since its so close.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you're not having any issues with throttling Renairy, then just leave it alone.
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it! LoL


So why do mine not throttle and others do. Thats a big RMA case for Nvidia.
They're hiding something. And it looks like they might get away with it.


----------



## Renairy

Does anyone want my stock bios to see if theirs still throttle?
Im on the tapatalk app so i cant edit my previous post.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Also the new 320.18 whql drivers are broken.
> They cause artifacts in cod:waw.
> Reverted to older whql and no prob. Tried again and same problem.


I don't play COD, but I have to say these drivers are stunning for BF3. My FPS jumped a good margin. on the smaller maps I can now play with 4x MSAA (not that its really necessary). my peak gpu mem usage now is 3.675gb on a single card on surround.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Does anyone want my stock bios to see if theirs still throttle?
> Im on the tapatalk app so i cant edit my previous post.


i'll try it. not going to flash now, but sometime this weekend. what is your ASIC? just out of curiosity.


----------



## Renairy

@Alatar
Hey mate can you please request the tapatalk server plugin is updated to tapatalk2 so that we can use full functions like edit.
2minute job man. Thanks.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> @Alatar
> Hey mate can you please request the tapatalk server plugin is updated to tapatalk2 so that we can use full functions like edit.
> 2minute job man. Thanks.




use it.

Other than that, that would be a huddler wide thing afaik.

Also my cards didn't really throttle on the stock bios either. Even when heavily overclocked.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> @Alatar
> Hey mate can you please request the tapatalk server plugin is updated to tapatalk2 so that we can use full functions like edit.
> 2minute job man. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> use it.
> 
> Other than that, that would be a huddler wide thing afaik.
> 
> Also my cards didn't really throttle on the stock bios either. Even when heavily overclocked.
Click to expand...

Well this isn't just about you and i.
Most others have some heavy throttle which is unacceptable for a product of this calibre, do you not agree?
If all cards were the same, then we would let it go and assume that thats how its supposed to be.

We shouldn't have to flash anything and void a warranty for a gfx card that is supposed to be an extreme and niche enthusiast product.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Renairy

The 3970x.. Has a premium price right?
Imagine intel capped it, and it throttle at anything past 4.5ghz.
Wouldnt be extreme and $1k would it?


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Well this isn't just about you and i.
> Most others have some heavy throttle which is unacceptable for a product of this calibre, do you not agree?
> If all cards were the same, then we would let it go and assume that thats how its supposed to be.
> 
> We shouldn't have to flash anything and void a warranty for a gfx card that is supposed to be an extreme and niche enthusiast product.
> My 2 cents.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> The 3970x.. Has a premium price right?
> Imagine intel capped it, and it throttle at anything past 4.5ghz.
> Wouldnt be extreme and $1k would it?


While I agree, it's just the way things are.









The only thing you could really do about it is only buy AMDs card from here on out and hurt NV in the wallet but to force NV to change and for them to lose enough market share might take 2-4 generations so you could be stuck with inferior drivers for a bit.

Sucks but but yeah even the evil Intel > NV which does say something about NV and their crippling of their cards.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> So im at 1176mhz.. Stock bios, both cards SLI.
> No throttle.
> 
> Do i have the best titans here? Or.. Anyone have better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> stock bios boost, i haven't seen higher. overclock those bad boys and find out what they can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine stock bios only boosts to 1045 @ 1.162
> 
> I run 1150 @ 1.175 all day
> like I posted earlier, my Titan will run valley with 1275 @ 1.212
> FC3 is good at 1202 for about 45 min then it will lock
> 
> i'm sure my stable clock is higher than 1150, but I've been too busy gaming to find out exactly where since its so close.


With a crap PSU in my 775 rig I was able to do 1215 on stock bios with one card (can't max voltage due to PSU) and the others: one @ 1180ish and the third was 1150ish.... in my Force1 rig with good PSU's should get better results with MOAR voltage!!







Time will tell.... and i'm sticking with my titans... I need the 6GB of VRAM for surround for sure for the next 2 to 3 years


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> While I agree, it's just the way things are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you could really do about it is only buy AMDs card from here on out and hurt NV in the wallet but to force NV to change and for them to lose enough market share might take 2-4 generations so you could be stuck with inferior drivers for a bit.
> 
> Sucks but but yeah even the evil Intel > NV which does say something about NV and their crippling of their cards.


Hilarious.


----------



## Ftimster

All this 780 stuff is funny I wanted the best and I got the best TITAN I feel for you guys with problems I really do it can drive someone nuts specially at the price guess if I was in your shoes I would keep RMA`ing until I got cards like mine three 77.5 77.2 82.5 acis stock bios 1150 all night just wate till u guys who get your 780`s run out of vram that really blows sorry I won't speak of the 780 again just tired of all the moaning and groaning but again if I spent a grand and got crap I would be pissed too but my titans at 6000×1200 WOW...... I have said it many times now these are the cards I have been waiting for all my life...


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF;15358348*
> I cannot say there will never be, since plans change, but I can say that at least for the foreseeable future, there will be no 6GB 780 parts, and there are no 6GB parts being planned. 6GB is reserved for TITAN.


As I suspected, It seems there will be no 6GB 780's.

Seems the titan wont be so useless after all









EVGA Jacob has said at least!


----------



## nyrang3rs

Need help trying to get good performance out of a DX9 game. So far no matter what overclock settings I run, the card downclocks itself because I guess DX9 does not properly use it correctly. Is there some way to force the higher clocks on a DX9 game? Or any tips in general to get better performance?


----------



## Bloodbath

I feel sorry for all you guys with throttling issues. Im really happy with how mine perform no throttling issues at all, and as for those saying 780 780 blah blah blah, I say meh I got two Titans and I'm happy.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> It didn't actually do anything to my monitors. When I tried to apply the oc, it said failed attempt something.... Then when I ran an application two of my monitors no longer received a signal and my third thought it was still in surround so all I could see was the far right side of my surround desktop. huge pia. had to unplug and re-plug in monitors, reinstalled driver and finally got it working again. I'm not sure what it was, but I figure until I have a full day off to mess with it, I'm putting off trying to oc my panels.


That's weird. Well I'll wait for you to give it a try and see how it goes. If there is any benefit I might try it myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> interesting observation for everyone down on their Titan. With the latest drivers being so much better in BF3, I was able to take a few of my settings up. Get this... on a single Titan surround setup, I crossed over 3gb several times already today.


Yeah since the new driver I'm the happiest I've been with my GTX Titans performance. Is really smooth in Battlefield 3 for me now even with a single card and a surround setup. It's impressive.


----------



## Evange

Hey guys, I've added a +13mV to my Titan and maxed the power target slider. After playing Bioshock Infinite with the latest WHQL drivers for around 45mins, the graphics start to glitch out.

Is it possible for me to rma my Titan?


----------



## Renairy

Here is my stock BIOS.
Try it and let me know how you go.
I have no throttle at no matter what clocks and what voltage.

Renairy.zip 132k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Hey guys, I've added a +13mV to my Titan and maxed the power target slider. After playing Bioshock Infinite with the latest WHQL drivers for around 45mins, the graphics start to glitch out.
> 
> Is it possible for me to rma my Titan?


U cant RMA if its out of card spec. i.e +13mv
If its running fine without the voltage bump then the card is fine in their eyes.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Hey guys, I've added a +13mV to my Titan and maxed the power target slider. After playing Bioshock Infinite with the latest WHQL drivers for around 45mins, the graphics start to glitch out.
> 
> Is it possible for me to rma my Titan?


Go back to stock clocks. If your game is fine, your gpu can't handle that overclock. If you still have artifacts after going back to stock clocks, could be a card issue. Rma time


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Hey guys, I've added a +13mV to my Titan and maxed the power target slider. After playing Bioshock Infinite with the latest WHQL drivers for around 45mins, the graphics start to glitch out.
> 
> Is it possible for me to rma my Titan?


Way way way too many variables with that extremely limited info, could be drivers, random game corruption, temps, ect. I would not consider a single issue enough reason to RMA.

Try to reproduce it and if you can go back to stock volts/clocks then roll back drivers and see if you can reproduce it again.


----------



## Evange

Looks like my runt Titan is fine on stock...









I so badly wanna rma this runt. Damn


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What average temps are you guys getting with the Titan under water? Stock and overclocked.


----------



## wermad

~25c idle, and ~35-38c load


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi... I need some "support" with my TITANs SLI...

I´m very happy whit it... (The specs of my ring are in my signature).

I´m with Two Asus TITAN (ASIC 71,5% 1 slot PCIE and 61% 3 slot)@GEN 3.0 and x16....

*Well I have tried about ten days, without any problem... All stock - fan 1:1: - TDP 106% - Core + 110.

In this form the boost are in 1097 for first and 1071 for second...with very minor Throttling...Temps are "OK"...*

*Yesterday I decided to probe the new drivers and Precision...and I wanted to try to gain a little boost with some extra voltage +38mv
*
*The first card set to 1.20v with no problem (about 1183) but for the Second , although I increased +38mv, set on stock max voltaje 1.162v*

I tried to check "synchronized" / "No synchronized" (in Evga precision) --> No matter the settings, the Second card not past 1.162v.

*
I want to know... Is this normal? , Am I doing something wrong?, Do you think is because SLI?*

On other hand, once I probed the cards on stock settings...the second step will be load with Naennons / TI BIOS.... But now I have fear of "bricking" the second card because Naennons / TI put a 1.2 voltage and perhaps this GPU is blocked....Do you think this?

Any experiencies with this problem (users of SLI configuration) ?

Any support will be appreciated, THANKS!!!!.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi... I need some "support" with my TITANs SLI...
> 
> I´m very happy whit it... (The specs of my ring are in my signature).
> 
> I´m with Two Asus TITAN (ASIC 71,5% 1 slot PCIE and 61% 3 slot)@GEN 3.0 and x16....
> 
> *Well I have tried about ten days, without any problem... All stock - fan 1:1: - TDP 106% - Core + 110.
> 
> In this form the boost are in 1097 for first and 1071 for second...with very minor Throttling...Temps are "OK"...*
> 
> *Yesterday I decided to probe the new drivers and Precision...and I wanted to try to gain a little boost with some extra voltage +38mv
> *
> *The first card set to 1.20v with no problem (about 1183) but for the Second , although I increased +38mv, set on stock max voltaje 1.162v*
> 
> I tried to check "synchronized" / "No synchronized" (in Evga precision) --> No matter the settings, the Second card not past 1.162v.
> 
> *
> I want to know... Is this normal? , Am I doing something wrong?, Do you think is because SLI?*
> 
> On other hand, once I probed the cards on stock settings...the second step will be load with Naennons / TI BIOS.... But now I have fear of "bricking" the second card because Naennons / TI put a 1.2 voltage and perhaps this GPU is blocked....Do you think this?
> 
> Any experiencies with this problem (users of SLI configuration) ?
> 
> Any support will be appreciated, THANKS!!!!.


Your cards don't have to be in sync voltage wise to be working correctly (don't even need to be in sync clock speed wise either).

They will give themselves whatever voltage and power needed to maintain whatever clock speed you've set them to run at and as long as they run at the speed you want then don't worry about them saving power by dropping the voltage depending on the load.



Here's a screenshot of my GTX 680 SLI just running default settings and different clock speeds and voltages. Working completely fine.

Focus on and adjust the clock speed of both your cards individually so they match but outside of the clock speeds matching and remaining consistent (not throttling or down clocking) then don't worry about voltage of power it. All chips will be different and use more or less power and voltage than others.

Bit hard to understand what you're talking about with the limited info and no screenshot but if you want both your cards to run 1.212v all the time and a certain clock speed that you can't achieve with the default BOIS then look at flashing your BOIS to nanneons original BOIS (or another custom BOIS). Your card could throttle because of it hitting it's power limit, temp limit, a lot of things.


----------



## duppex

Hi

Great forum

I need some help please

After 5 months of hardcore saving for a new GPU I now have the money to join the Titan club:thumb:

I will only every do air cooling, and wanted to know if there will be any chance of a better air cooler for the GTX Titan from a [2nd party maker like EVGA, MSI, ASUS] [Like the EVGA ACX 780 cooler]

Or will it be possible to Fit EVGA ACX cooler on a Titan
I am not confident with all of the bios flashing stuff, so I would like the best coolest titan as possible

And finally why has Nvidia allowed [2nd party, EVGA, MSI] to make approved custom air coolers for the GTX 780 but not the GTX Titan when they are nearly the same card.

Many thanks


----------



## amd655

Just get a 780.... no real advantage to getting a TITAN unless you can max out 3GB? which i highly doubt.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Great forum
> 
> I need some help please
> 
> After 5 months of hardcore saving for a new GPU I now have the money to join the Titan club:thumb:
> 
> I will only every do air cooling, and wanted to know if there will be any chance of a better air cooler for the GTX Titan from a [2nd party maker like EVGA, MSI, ASUS] [Like the EVGA ACX 780 cooler]
> 
> Or will it be possible to Fit EVGA ACX cooler on a Titan
> I am not confident with all of the bios flashing stuff, so I would like the best coolest titan as possible
> 
> And finally why has Nvidia allowed [2nd party, EVGA, MSI] to make approved custom air coolers for the GTX 780 but not the GTX Titan when they are nearly the same card.
> 
> Many thanks


they already said Titan will only come with the reference cooler. not sure why. keep in mind while Titan is not binned for regular vs sc (or any other oc model), they are binned 110k. the ones that are good enough are Titan, lesser ones are 780's. it's possible that there simply aren't enough Titan's to let AIB partners do as they wish, not sure. the 780 custom coolers, should fit a Titan, we already know their waterblocks are interchangeable.

what is your monitor setup? if you are on the lower resolution end you may be better served with a 780.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just get a 780.... no real advantage to getting a TITAN unless you can max out 3GB? which i highly doubt.


don't you think you should at least see what he's gaming on first? like I said earlier, with the new drivers i'm already hitting 3.6+gb vram usage in BF3 alone. I'm sure Crysis 3 will do more... what about BF4 come this fall?

if he's gaming on 1080, maybe 1440, then I agree with you.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> don't you think you should at least see what he's gaming on first? like I said earlier, with the new drivers i'm already hitting 3.6+gb vram usage in BF3 alone. I'm sure Crysis 3 will do more... what about BF4 come this fall?
> 
> if he's gaming on 1080, maybe 1440, then I agree with you.


You are not needing 3.6GB mate...

Proof... this is my single GTX 480 maxed out at 1440p on BF3...


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You are not needing 3.6GB mate...
> 
> Proof... this is my single GTX 480 maxed out at 1440p on BF3...


i'm confused as to why you think that's proof of anything? are you just showing me your game runs well on the 480?

like I said, i'm on a surround setup and my single Titan with the latest 320.18 is utilizing over 3gb. I should point out that is also on multiplayer maps. some like Caspian are using about 3.4gb, other ones like nebandan or railroad are peaking around 3.6gb.


----------



## amd655

Yes... i have played plenty of multiplayer thanks









You are still not needing over 3GB... far from it.

2-2.5GB at surround res maybe, but not 3GB, work it out, a 1.5GB 480 can handle the game ok at 2560x1440....


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes... i have played plenty of multiplayer thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still not needing over 3GB... far from it.
> 
> 2-2.5GB at surround res maybe, but not 3GB, work it out, a 1.5GB 480 can handle the game ok at 2560x1440....


until this last driver update, I would have agreed with you. I'm going to go play here in a bit, and will take a screenshot for you.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> until this last driver update, I would have agreed with you. I'm going to go play here in a bit, and will take a screenshot for you.


Ye... i am on 320.18 myself LOL, this game was recorded with that driver...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just get a 780.... no real advantage to getting a TITAN unless you can max out 3GB? which i highly doubt.


Surround you go way over 3GB in some games, so it's definitely possible. 1080P surround you can hit 4100MB in Crysis 3 and 1440P surround you can max out the 6100MB GTX Titan frame buffer in Crysis 3. That's extreme but it's doable and nothing to be scoffed at because there would be nothing worse than having a GTX 780 4-Way SLI setup and not being able to do a dam thing with it on a 1440P surround setup.

For single monitor use (not including 4K) you won't have a problem with 3000MB of VRAM. Crysis 3 only uses 2500MB of VRAM and I don't see Battlefield 4 or any game being more of a performance or VRAM hog than Crysis 3 until the new gen cards come out.

It's simple you buy the cards based of VRAM and nothing else. GTX 780 for single screen use (1600P and below) and GTX Titan for everything above. Guess we will find out soon if extra headroom is needed for 1440P/1600P soon (battlefield 4 and next gen titles) but I think it'll be fine for a while, Crysis 3 is pushing it with x8 MSAA, most games only use x4 MSAA.


----------



## batman900

It's probably memory allocation and not use. Allocation is still good to have though if your card has enough vram to accommodate it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> It's probably memory allocation and not use. Allocation is still good to have though if your card has enough vram to accommodate it.


This.


----------



## duppex

Thanks for the reply [wadec22]

I have a Benq 1920*1080 120hz monitor and my main goal is to try and play games as close to max 120 fps as possible [With no AA on]

I was also thinking about the GTX 780 EVGA ACX as well, but wondering if the Titan extra ram and power will be better for 120fps gaming + future proof

Thanks again all


----------



## amd655

Never such a thing as future proof, although Titan will out last the 780, but it's processing power is literally 7% more than a 780, so both will be pretty poop when it is time to upgrade anyway.

Oh and single TITAN at 7680x1600 Crysis 3.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> It's probably memory allocation and not use. Allocation is still good to have though if your card has enough vram to accommodate it.


A really good point.

I know if sure wasn't with my GTX 690 and it's 2000MB of VRAM in Battlefield 3. It did need it and ran out frequently because the game would literally stop when it hit the VRAM wall (go from 80FPS to 0-10FPS) and you couldn't even max the settings. Without the 2000MB VRAM limit you can see up to and around 3000MB of VRAM but without an actual limit it's hard to tell like you said if it's allocated or actually needs it.

Same with Crysis 3.

Would like to see if someone could test that sort of thing. But I've been VRAM limited before and had to upgrade because of it so I just take the VRAM usage as gospel now and buy appropriately so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## revro

friend of mine had on asus 670 4gb usage over 3gb in max payne 3 @1440p so who knows

best
revro


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I have a Benq 1920*1080 120hz monitor and my main goal is to try and play games as close to max 120 fps as possible [With no AA on]
> 
> I was also thinking about the GTX 780 EVGA ACX as well, but wondering if the Titan extra ram and power will be better for 120fps gaming + future proof
> 
> Thanks again


No.

Not for a single monitor, get the GTX 780. And just a heads up this is the GTX Titan owners thread. If you'd like to know if you should buy the GTX 780 or GTX Titan there are other threads for that.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You are not needing 3.6GB mate...
> 
> Proof... this is my single GTX 480 maxed out at 1440p on BF3...


True, 3GB should be more than enough for the average gamer,.......


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Your cards don't have to be in sync voltage wise to be working correctly (don't even need to be in sync clock speed wise either).
> 
> They will give themselves whatever voltage and power needed to maintain whatever clock speed you've set them to run at and as long as they run at the speed you want then don't worry about them saving power by dropping the voltage depending on the load.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of my GTX 680 SLI just running default settings and different clock speeds and voltages. Working completely fine.
> 
> Focus on and adjust the clock speed of both your cards individually so they match but outside of the clock speeds matching and remaining consistent (not throttling or down clocking) then don't worry about voltage of power it. All chips will be different and use more or less power and voltage than others.
> 
> Bit hard to understand what you're talking about with the limited info and no screenshot but if you want both your cards to run 1.212v all the time and a certain clock speed that you can't achieve with the default BOIS then look at flashing your BOIS to nanneons original BOIS (or another custom BOIS). Your card could throttle because of it hitting it's power limit, temp limit, a lot of things.


Thanks!!!, I know all of this...but my problem is (independent of Synchronize or not...) that the second GPU seems to have "locked voltage"...not matter if I put +38mv of anything...it is "locked at 1.162"...Why????????

Thanks.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks!!!, I know all of this...but my problem is (independent of Synchronize or not...) that the second GPU seems to have "locked voltage"...not matter if I put +38mv of anything...it is "locked at 1.162"...Why????????
> 
> Thanks.


Man, have you tried reflashing your VBIOS? I've had some problems like that, but with my core clock stuck. Reflashing VBIOs may help. Dunno.


----------



## Devnant

By the way, I just read an earlier post you were afraid to flash TI bios. You can flash it blindly. Don't worry. You can manually adjust voltages. Only the max limit is set at 1.212 v


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ~25c idle, and ~35-38c load


Nice numbers.. I guess it will be worth going under water because it gets pricey. Man..


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Man, have you tried reflashing your VBIOS? I've had some problems like that, but with my core clock stuck. Reflashing VBIOs may help. Dunno.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> By the way, I just read an earlier post you were afraid to flash TI bios. You can flash it blindly. Don't worry. You can manually adjust voltages. Only the max limit is set at 1.212 v


Well.... my problems are solved!!!!.

What I do?.

I disabling the first card... (remove with switch on RIVE).

I try the second (stock BIOS)... I have been surprised!!!. At this form I can adjust voltage in Precision...MMmmmm

Well, second step... I have re-enabled SLI...

Ta-chan!!!. It was my fault! --> Voltage in Precision (although both cards are synchronized are independent!!!, With the right mouse button you must select the voltage for each....









After that, I've been much "in peace"... and I decided to put the TI BIOS....(flashed both card - 0 problem). Since this moment I was with stock BIOS.

Not more Throttling (although I have very minor....).

Well, at this point I´m trying with 1.162v on First GPU (71%) and 1.187 at the second (voltage raise automatic for this at this Offset)

Both cards, for now are at 1137 boost....

I´ll try with max voltage 1.212 but about 1180 on core Unigine Crash (I think which is due to Second GPU); so I prefer saving "voltage"....

The next step is to try to climb (without sync) the first gpu.

Thanks at all!!!.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Well.... my problems are solved!!!!.
> 
> What I do?.
> 
> I disabling the first card... (remove with switch on RIVE).
> 
> I try the second (stock BIOS)... I have been surprised!!!. At this form I can adjust voltage in Precision...MMmmmm
> 
> Well, second step... I have re-enabled SLI...
> 
> Ta-chan!!!. It was my fault! --> Voltage in Precision (although both cards are synchronized are independent!!!, With the right mouse button you must select the voltage for each....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I've been much "in peace"... and I decided to put the TI BIOS....(flashed both card - 0 problem). Since this moment I was with stock BIOS.
> 
> Not more Throttling (although I have very minor....).
> 
> Well, at this point I´m trying with 1.162v on First GPU (71%) and 1.187 at the second (voltage raise automatic for this at this Offset)
> 
> Both cards, for now are at 1137 boost....
> 
> I´ll try with max voltage 1.212 but about 1180 on core Unigine Crash (I think which is due to Second GPU); so I prefer saving "voltage"....
> 
> The next step is to try to climb (without sync) the first gpu.
> 
> Thanks at all!!!.


Good to know, and I'm glad you've solved it.









Have fun with your unlocked TITANs!


----------



## djriful

I'm thinking of Extending the EVGA Warranty up to 10 years for $60...


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes... i have played plenty of multiplayer thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still not needing over 3GB... far from it.
> 
> 2-2.5GB at surround res maybe, but not 3GB, work it out, a 1.5GB 480 can handle the game ok at 2560x1440....


okay so here are a few Caspian screens. One at Ultra (3.7+gb), one at 4xMSAA (3.5gb+) and one at 2xMSAA (3.2gb+)

http://s71.photobucket.com/user/wad...bf32013-05-2512-03-20-90_zps3c3c26ab.png.html
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/wadec22/3gb%20plus%20BF3/bf32013-05-2512-03-20-90_zps3c3c26ab.png

http://s71.photobucket.com/user/wad...bf32013-05-2512-02-37-38_zps79b95512.png.html
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/wadec22/3gb%20plus%20BF3/bf32013-05-2512-02-37-38_zps79b95512.png

http://s71.photobucket.com/user/wad...bf32013-05-2512-01-36-14_zps664f5ec2.png.html
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/wadec22/3gb%20plus%20BF3/bf32013-05-2512-01-36-14_zps664f5ec2.png

A few things to mention and keep in mind: I'm using a surround setup and some of this as pointed out earlier may just be allocation as opposed to actual usage.

One reason to think it is just allocation; I noticed today the longer I played, more maps I loaded, etc the more the number went up. HWiNFO 64 reads peak gpu memory allocated 3740MB, peak gpu memory dedicated 3638.

Upon first loading it up at the 2xMSAA settings I typically use, the number on the OSD typically read anywhere from 2.5gb-2.95gb.

In any case, it's interesting information. I think whether it's allocated or utilized if you are on a 5760x1080 setup or higher I personally would think Titan is a must, especially once you go SLI or tri SLI.


----------



## carlhil2

can you guys let me know if these temps are too high for my cpu at 4.5GHZ, being cooled by a XSPC RayStorm RS360, cpu only? seems a little high to me. [open this up in it's own window so it will be easier to see]


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> can you guys let me know if these temps are too high for my cpu at 4.5GHZ, being cooled by a XSPC RayStorm RS360, cpu only? seems a little high to me. [open this up in it's own window so it will be easier to see]


Wrong thread.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Wrong thread.


You saying i can't ask this question while on a gpu thread, why is that? the reason i ask here is because this is where i kick it the most.....and was HOPING to get the quickest answer, i have also asked at the i7 2600k thread, it seems dead, also the same on the RayStorm thread,...


----------



## Jabba1977

Well...for the moment, these are my settings (at [email protected] seems the second GPU crash), instead of GPU1 that remain witch stable clocks at [email protected] (I only probe Heaven and 3dmark).

My result in 3dmark and screen capture... What do you think?. I´m litlle dissapointment with the second GPU (ASIC 61% and seems not stable at 1137 and 1.2v). I´ll have to probe more....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/692122


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Well...for the moment, these are my settings (at [email protected] seems the second GPU crash), instead of GPU1 that remain witch stable clocks at [email protected] (I only probe Heaven and 3dmark).
> 
> My result in 3dmark and screen capture... What do you think?. I´m litlle dissapointment with the second GPU (ASIC 61% and seems not stable at 1137 and 1.2v). I´ll have to probe more....


Well. Why not set 1.212 v for both of them, and go down from there? As 1.212 v is the cap, that seems to me a better choice. Sync the clocks, and keep going down until you can get a run without crashing.

After you know your max core overclock, play with memory clock, as they also help a lot in benchmarks.


----------



## kpo6969

GTX 780 / GTX Titan reference design high-res wallpaper

http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1154640-gtx-780-gtx-titan-reference-design-high-res-wallpaper/page__pid__595713740#entry595713740


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Thinking of jumping ship to the 780. Gaming on eyefinity setup is too much for me. Makes me dizzy.. Just gonna go back to one monitor.

The highest offer I got soo far is $900. What you guys think?


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> GTX 780 / GTX Titan reference design high-res wallpaper
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1154640-gtx-780-gtx-titan-reference-design-high-res-wallpaper/page__pid__595713740#entry595713740


Titan wallpaper:

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-wallpaper-now-available


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thinking of jumping ship to the 780. Gaming on eyefinity setup is too much for me. Makes me dizzy.. Just gonna go back to one monitor.
> 
> The highest offer I got soo far is $900. What you guys think?


900.00 is great for a used Titan imho.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> GTX 780 / GTX Titan reference design high-res wallpaper
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1154640-gtx-780-gtx-titan-reference-design-high-res-wallpaper/page__pid__595713740#entry595713740


Really nice thank you!


----------



## amd655

800x905 is hi-res??

Try this...

http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/geforce-gtx-780/geforce-gtx-780-exploded-view.png


----------



## djriful

-delete-

nvm


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thinking of jumping ship to the 780. Gaming on eyefinity setup is too much for me. Makes me dizzy.. Just gonna go back to one monitor.
> 
> The highest offer I got soo far is $900. What you guys think?


Must be smoking that good ish, if you are willing to take a loss to downgrade,.......


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Must be smoking that good ish, if you are willing to take a loss to downgrade,.......


Well, eyefinity gaming isn't for me. It would be a waste if I'm not going to be using multiple monitors.


----------



## rotary7

Does nvidia even support PLP yet, like p (1600x1200) L (2560x1600) P (1600x1200) with surround? I was hoping the new drivers would already lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Well, eyefinity gaming isn't for me. It would be a waste if I'm not going to be using multiple monitors.


Do what's best for you, i am just pulling your chain,......


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Well. Why not set 1.212 v for both of them, and go down from there? As 1.212 v is the cap, that seems to me a better choice. Sync the clocks, and keep going down until you can get a run without crashing.
> 
> After you know your max core overclock, play with memory clock, as they also help a lot in benchmarks.


Hi...because my second GPU has the limit about 1150 [email protected],2v - NO MORE, FOR NOW- although I´ll have to do more probes...

For this boost core (1150), the other card is OK with 1.187 at 1.2 about 1200-1210. I prefer go with less voltage with this minor difference.

When I end the probes, probably I'll let the cards about 1.17 and aprox. 1070 core with No Throttling.

Thanks.


----------



## booya

Got strange problem with 3-sli Titan in surround - sometimes monitors goes black (no signal) and after hard reset I can see in events many messages about event 14 and nvlddmkm.

I think it can occur when I run any video file in Media Player Classic (or at other weak load): GPU frequencies goes from 324 MHz to 928 and a VRAM from 343 to it's 3D clocks. Voltage from 0.875V to max 3D clocks. It's all I can see in EVGA Precision.

This happens rarely and without any serious load. I can run 3DMark and Far Cry 3 without any problems for hours. Stupid situtation









Please help.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Got strange problem with 3-sli Titan in surround - sometimes monitors goes black (no signal) and after hard reset I can see in events many messages about event 14 and nvlddmkm.
> 
> I think it can occur when I run any video file in Media Player Classic (or at other weak load): GPU frequencies goes from 324 MHz to 928 and a VRAM from 343 to it's 3D clocks. Voltage from 0.875V to max 3D clocks. It's all I can see in EVGA Precision.
> 
> This happens rarely and without any serious load. I can run 3DMark and Far Cry 3 without any problems for hours. Stupid situtation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.


Is everything at stock?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I have half an hour left before I make the decision to jump ship to the 780.


----------



## amd655

Titan to 780..........


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Titan to 780..........


Ahahah.. Been deciding all day. The reason is because I won't be doing the eyefinity setup. I couldn't handle all that twitching on FPS games.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is everything at stock?


No and all cards got modded BIOS. About other components - all I can say, LinX and Prime95 can't catch anything









I'm starting to think that problem can be in my BIOS:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/mybios.png/

In case of "yes" and "no" I don't understand this problem. If it's my BIOS, so why I can't catch this bug in all conditions... Appears accidently and only at idle or near to it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ahahah.. Been deciding all day. The reason is because I won't be doing the eyefinity setup. I couldn't handle all that twitching on FPS games.


Does Dxtory + XSplit works for you in AMD Eyefinity? I was unable to use only XSplit at 3-SLI GTX 680 but with Dxtory and XSplit it was OK.


----------



## iSpitfire

lmao. if you have the money to go from titan -> 780 why not just SLI titan?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpitfire*
> 
> lmao. if you have the money to go from titan -> 780 why not just SLI titan?


I don't need the extra VRAM when gaming on multiple screens. I decided just to go on one monitor which is useless having a titan just for one monitor.


----------



## Goku SysOP

don't forget to upload your bios with gpu-z


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I don't need the extra VRAM when gaming on multiple screens. I decided just to go on one monitor which is useless having a titan just for one monitor.


what size monitor?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what size monitor?


24", evefinity looks nice but not for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> 24", evefinity looks nice but not for me.


if you go with a 30" 2650x1600 or for sure a 4Kx2K monitor, keep the titan.


----------



## flexus

I just finished my first loop, it is small bubbles in the reservoir but not any in the tubes. Is this a problem should I stress to get rid of them?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I just finished my first loop, it is small bubbles in the reservoir but not any in the tubes. It this a porblem should I stress to get rid of them?


-■_■)
(ಠ_ಠ)ノ-■-■
(ಠ_ಠ)
mother of god


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> -■_■)
> (ಠ_ಠ)ノ-■-■
> (ಠ_ಠ)
> mother of god


Hehe what?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Hehe what?


Congrats on your first loop!

I wanted a dramatic effect


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Congrats on your first loop!
> 
> I wanted a dramatic effect


It was a stupid question then?


----------



## amd655

Sorry for straying from your question mate, i think it is best you have an answer from someone with more WC experience


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Should I sell the Titan for $1,000?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Should I sell the Titan for $1,000?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I have half an hour left before I make the decision to jump ship to the 780.


I was going to try return my sli titans to go sli 780's and get money back...

But i will never see or get two cards that do 1176mhz on stock bios like these titans.
So i say screw the money.. Enjoy the throne ^_^


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I was going to try return my sli titans to go sli 780's and get money back...
> 
> But i will never see or get two cards that do 1176mhz on stock bios like these titans.
> So i say screw the money.. Enjoy the throne ^_^


True.. But I'm tempted of the idea of 780 SLI.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I just finished my first loop, it is small bubbles in the reservoir but not any in the tubes. Is this a problem should I stress to get rid of them?


Off topic-
Let the system run, rock the system back and forth to get any stuck air out of the rads, they will go away with time.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I was going to try return my sli titans to go sli 780's and get money back...
> 
> But i will never see or get two cards that do 1176mhz on stock bios like these titans.
> So i say screw the money.. Enjoy the throne ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> True.. But I'm tempted of the idea of 780 SLI.
Click to expand...

Not many people are tempted to downgrade. So realistically, your main goal is to have similar performance with some cash back.

If the difference in money is that important to you right now then do it mate.
What am i your personal finance advisor ? LOL


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Hehe what?


Be happy that you didn't get hit off with a "wrong thread" diss, i STILL haven't gotten anyone to help me with my WC question,.........


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Not many people are tempted to downgrade. So realistically, your main goal is to have similar performance with some cash back.
> 
> If the difference in money is that important to you right now then do it mate.
> What am i your personal finance advisor ? LOL


Just the thought that I'm not fully utilizing the Titan is kinda bugging me. I bought the Titan for my Eyefinity setup but decided just to go to one monitor instead.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just the thought that I'm not fully utilizing the Titan is kinda bugging me. I bought the Titan for my Eyefinity setup but decided just to go to one monitor instead.


I'll give you $800.00, honest,......


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Never such a thing as future proof, although Titan will out last the 780, but it's processing power is literally 7% more than a 780, so both will be pretty poop when it is time to upgrade anyway.
> 
> Oh and single TITAN at 7680x1600 Crysis 3.


Posts like this make you realize just how far we've come! I mean, for one card to push that resolution in a game like Crysis 3 is astounding. Imagine going back in time to 2007 when the first Crysis came out and showing somebody a Titan running it in Surround! They would flip their lid!


----------



## carlhil2

i'll save $200.00, you'll save $150.00, WIN, WIN:thumb:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Been benching my good Titan today and man I wish both were this good! SO far I've been able to do 1215MHz core and 7300MHz memory in most of the synthetics without issue. If I could do SLI with those numbers I'd take over the top spots in a lot of the benches! Unfortunately my other card is like an anchor, stuck to 1163MHz core and about 7000MHz memory...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Been benching my good Titan today and man I wish both were this good! SO far I've been able to do 1215MHz core and 7300MHz memory in most of the synthetics without issue. If I could do SLI with those numbers I'd take over the top spots in a lot of the benches! Unfortunately my other card is like an anchor, stuck to 1163MHz core and about 7000MHz memory...


Once i receive my XSPC Waterblock for my Titan, i am going to re flash the Naennon bios and get BUSY,........







The power that it gave my card was crazy, i had to edit it because it was so powerful,.....


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Should I sell the Titan for $1,000?


Even if it's an EVGA or card with transferable warranty it's not worth more than $900. Especially with the GTX 780 release and performance. I'd even argue they are worth less now around $850.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nonsense. They are worth whatever is somebody is willing to give. May find a dope on Ebay, you never know...


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nonsense. *They are worth whatever is somebody is willing to give.* May find a dope on Ebay, you never know...


Exactly this. That is practically the definition of worth.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nonsense. They are worth whatever is somebody is willing to give. May find a dope on Ebay, you never know...


You can argue anything with that statement.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Exactly this. That is practically the definition of worth.


Right, but can be subjective depending on how you use the Titan.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just the thought that I'm not fully utilizing the Titan is kinda bugging me. I bought the Titan for my Eyefinity setup but decided just to go to one monitor instead.


Dude how many pages of this wishy washy stance? Sounds like you have buyers remorse with a Titan, and so just put it up for sale. Ebay or any of these computer forums market place. After that pick up the 780 set up that you're oh so desiring.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Been benching my good Titan today and man I wish both were this good! SO far I've been able to do 1215MHz core and 7300MHz memory in most of the synthetics without issue. If I could do SLI with those numbers I'd take over the top spots in a lot of the benches! Unfortunately my other card is like an anchor, stuck to 1163MHz core and about 7000MHz memory...


Can u beat my heaven 4.0 score? I currently have no.1 spot with my sli at 1176mhz stock bios. ^___^


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Can u beat my heaven 4.0 score? I currently have no.1 spot with my sli at 1176mhz stock bios. ^___^


if my next Titan is anything like the one i now have, i MAY be in the conversation,.......


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Got strange problem with 3-sli Titan in surround - sometimes monitors goes black (no signal) and after hard reset I can see in events many messages about event 14 and nvlddmkm.
> 
> I think it can occur when I run any video file in Media Player Classic (or at other weak load): GPU frequencies goes from 324 MHz to 928 and a VRAM from 343 to it's 3D clocks. Voltage from 0.875V to max 3D clocks. It's all I can see in EVGA Precision.
> 
> This happens rarely and without any serious load. I can run 3DMark and Far Cry 3 without any problems for hours. Stupid situtation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.


I had the exact same issue. A motherboard bios update fixed the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Been benching my good Titan today and man I wish both were this good! SO far I've been able to do 1215MHz core and 7300MHz memory in most of the synthetics without issue. If I could do SLI with those numbers I'd take over the top spots in a lot of the benches! Unfortunately my other card is like an anchor, stuck to 1163MHz core and about 7000MHz memory...


Does you ASIC score correlate with your cards OCability?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, the bad one is only 66%. The good one is 72%...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, the bad one is only 66%. The good one is 72%...


How bad is your bad when it comes to max boost? Because I have one with a 66.5% reading and out of the box its 1032...but OCing is a pain in the butt. Compared to the other one that's at 79.1%, that one seems to push out a lot more heat (2~5deg hotter) and was 1058 out of the box.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The 66% one will do 1163MHz core and that is it. The good one is doing 1215MHz so far and could possibly go even farther. Definitely not the monster ftw420's card is but loads better than my other one. The funny and not so ironic thing unfortunately is that the bad one is the Signature and the good one is the SC. If I had been able to get vanilla cards I bet they would've been even better...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Dude how many pages of this wishy washy stance? Sounds like you have buyers remorse with a Titan, and so just put it up for sale. Ebay or any of these computer forums market place. After that pick up the 780 set up that you're oh so desiring.


really - just go buy the f'ing cards already. dude's got 1 24" monitor... buy a 670 fer crist sake already


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just get a 780.... no real advantage to getting a TITAN unless you can max out 3GB? which i highly doubt.


I posted a screen shot a whike back of crysis 3 7680x1600, full settings 6gb vram usage. Other games at that res playable at > 60fps require more than 3gb vram. For multi monitor setups >3gb vram is essential


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, the bad one is only 66%. The good one is 72%...


I gotya beat: first card, 74. second *59%* bought 1 week apart form the same vendor!!! both my 7970s are above 75% and I bought those right at launch too. I can't win a silicon lottery ticket.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> I posted a screen shot a whike back of crysis 3 7680x1600, full settings 6gb vram usage. Other games at that res playable at > 60fps require more than 3gb vram. For multi monitor setups >3gb vram is essential


100% correct. With a 4K monitor, 3G vram per gpu is just not enough. That's the hook on Titans... and they are thousands cheaper than a Q or firepro


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 100% correct. With a 4K monitor, 3G vram per gpu is just not enough. That's the hook on Titans... and they are thousands cheaper than a Q or firepro


Nice. What 4k monitor u running?


----------



## iSpitfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I gotya beat: first card, 74. second *59%* bought 1 week apart form the same vendor!!! both my 7970s are above 75% and I bought those right at launch too. I can't win a silicon lottery ticket.


you got the exact same ASIC as me on the right card O_O get off my computer!


----------



## Baku

Just got my titans in today and thought doing one at a time would be the smart move. they haven't been oc'd and its a fresh install of windows, the ram is new but has been tested with memtest, it passed. the cpu passed OCCT and Prime95 so im pretty happy with the results thus far.

I went to run the windows 8 experience just to see how the titans did compared to my 7970 ( I know its a ****e test)
but the result of that once it got to DX10 ALU (just as the test is starting) my entire computer shuts down like someone flipped a breaker.
mind you the psu is 2 weeks old, and powered 7970s just fine. 2 of them *however briefly*

when im running prime95 and do the WinSAT it actually completes. however if im not running a stresstest when I go WinSAT the entire pc shuts down.
event log shows error 41 but since its doing it so abruptly no dump can be created.

I called evga and they pretty much said if it doesn't do it in games. theres no problem. I haven't even started playing games because this has been on my mind since I got the card. seriously marring my enjoyment of what feels to be a lateral move from AMD back to Nvidia

any advise or PMs would be greatly appreciated. as I would love to enjoy these cards


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 66% one will do 1163MHz core and that is it. The good one is doing 1215MHz so far and could possibly go even farther. Definitely not the monster ftw420's card is but loads better than my other one. The funny and not so ironic thing unfortunately is that the bad one is the Signature and the good one is the SC. If I had been able to get vanilla cards I bet they would've been even better...


That's my only buyers remorse also









I have two EVGA GTX Titan SC Signature cards... For the main rig I think I'm just gonna order up the cheapest Titan's that are at the stock 999.99 price point. Don't need the extra fluffy stuff.

On the hook ATM too for a EVGA GTX 780 SC/ACX gonna see how that bugger does.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I do really enjoy my EVGA mousepad that I got with the Signature so I don't really regret getting it (only got it because NE limits you to one Titan at a time and I got an SC and Signature to get around that). Still it sucks that so many of the good Titans appear to be vanilla ones...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I do really enjoy my EVGA mousepad that I got with the Signature so I don't really regret getting it (only got it because NE limits you to one Titan at a time and I got an SC and Signature to get around that). Still it sucks that so many of the good Titans appear to be vanilla ones...


Yeah.

Seems like the way I've been tracking them the 1st few months for say FTW and Classifieds are the shining "binned" chips. After that you're getting whatever passes. SC and SSC seems to just be whatever that can pass, and it was no different with the Titan.

I've also learned my lesson when I purchased GTX 680 Classified x2 that they're utterly crap if you wanna WC since their WB run is so short.... And for the fact that QC and build quality of Swiftech blocks is lacking compared to EK, Aquacomputer, Watercool etc etc.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> okay so here are a few Caspian screens. One at Ultra (3.7+gb), one at 4xMSAA (3.5gb+) and one at 2xMSAA (3.2gb+)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s71.photobucket.com/user/wad...bf32013-05-2512-03-20-90_zps3c3c26ab.png.html
> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/wadec22/3gb%20plus%20BF3/bf32013-05-2512-03-20-90_zps3c3c26ab.png
> 
> http://s71.photobucket.com/user/wad...bf32013-05-2512-02-37-38_zps79b95512.png.html
> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/wadec22/3gb%20plus%20BF3/bf32013-05-2512-02-37-38_zps79b95512.png
> 
> http://s71.photobucket.com/user/wad...bf32013-05-2512-01-36-14_zps664f5ec2.png.html
> http://i71.
> 
> 
> cket.com/albums/i141/wadec22/3gb%20plus%20BF3/bf32013-05-2512-01-36-14_zps664f5ec2.png
> 
> A few things to mention and keep in mind: I'm using a surround setup and some of this as pointed out earlier may just be allocation as opposed to actual usage.
> 
> One reason to think it is just allocation; I noticed today the longer I played, more maps I loaded, etc the more the number went up. HWiNFO 64 reads peak gpu memory allocated 3740MB, peak gpu memory dedicated 3638.
> 
> Upon first loading it up at the 2xMSAA settings I typically use, the number on the OSD typically read anywhere from 2.5gb-2.95gb.
> 
> In any case, it's interesting information. I think whether it's allocated or utilized if you are on a 5760x1080 setup or higher I personally would think Titan is a must, especially once you go SLI or tri SLI.


Very interesting results.

My 1200P portrait setup is using over 1 million more pixels (at 3850x1920P including bezel correction) than yours and somehow your VRAM usage is significantly higher than mine.

You saw all the way up to 3700MB of VRAM usage on Caspian Border while the most I ever get on that map is 2700-2800MB even at the end of a round. Both running Ultra settings where is the extra 1000MB coming from?

The most important part of this is though, the visual difference between screenshots. Which for me, is close to nothing and not worth the performance hit.

My settings (ultra with FXAA, MSAA off and motionblur off): VRAM 2051MB, FPS 60.



Ultra MSAA x2: VRAM 2394MB, FPS 48.



Ultra MSAA x4: VRAM 2734MB, FPS 41.



Ultra MSAA x4: VRAM 2735MB, FPS 40.



We agree 3000MB is clearly not enough for a surround setup with SLI because most results results are far too close to the threshold for comfort but I certainly think 4000MB would be enough for 1080/1200P surround, maybe even 4K considering it's only an extra 1 million pixels than my setup.


----------



## Ftimster

Amd665 why are u here I'm running 3+ GB all the time sometimes more go hang at the 480 club lol....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Best I've been able to do so far with my good Titan:



1215MHz / 3704MHz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Looks good Eric, that's a good clocker you have for the one card!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really - just go buy the f'ing cards already. dude's got 1 24" monitor... buy a 670 fer crist sake already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Dude how many pages of this wishy washy stance? Sounds like you have buyers remorse with a Titan, and so just put it up for sale. Ebay or any of these computer forums market place. After that pick up the 780 set up that you're oh so desiring.


Rofl at your falsely placed superiority complexes. To answer his question, 780 would be fine even single for 60hz 1080p, or sli for 120 solid and pocket the 700 buck extra. I'm surprised so many seem to be recommending the Titan as a great value as of today for new buyers..... Kinda sad. There are a few niche uses such as 4k gaming or as a cheap compute, but otherwise? And no, a 670 isn't going to be as good as a titan/780 for him, why even mention that but for conceit? Tho I guess titan looks nice in a signature.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Rofl at your falsely placed superiority complexes. To answer his question, 780 would be fine even single for 60hz 1080p, or sli for 120 solid and pocket the 700 buck extra. I'm surprised so many seem to be recommending the Titan as a great value as of today for new buyers..... Kinda sad. There are a few niche uses such as 4k gaming or as a cheap compute, but otherwise? And no, a 670 isn't going to be as good as a titan/780 for him, why even mention that but for conceit? Tho I guess titan looks nice in a signature.


Falsely placed superiority complexes? LOL I'm telling them to sell off the card (Titan) and pick up a 780, what a useless post.

And a single 670 at 1920x1080p60 is good enough.


----------



## TheGovernment

So when running valley 1.0, how much GPU usage are you guys getting? my precision 4.2 says my highest is 79%. I oc'd my 3930K back to my 4.5mhz clock and did score better but why is the gpu not being utilized 100%? I'm using the TI bios Both cards at 1158 core rock stable.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I had the exact same issue. A motherboard bios update fixed the problem.


Got the last one (4004) for RIVE.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Falsely placed superiority complexes? LOL I'm telling them to sell off the card (Titan) and pick up a 780, what a useless post.
> 
> And a single 670 at 1920x1080p60 is good enough.


I originally bought the Titan so I can do the eyefinity setup but I eventually didn't like the setup. I couldn't get used to it. I much prefer gaming on one monitor verses 3. That's why I'm debating if I should just keep the Titan to game on 1080P 144hz monitor.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I originally bought the Titan so I can do the eyefinity setup but I eventually didn't like the setup. I couldn't get used to it. I much prefer gaming on one monitor verses 3. That's why I'm debating if I should just keep the Titan to game on 1080P 144hz monitor.


Sorry but if you say eyefinity one more time my head will explode. Nvidia's multi-monitor solution is called surround, eyefinity is AMD exclusive like crossfire.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Best I've been able to do so far with my good Titan:
> 
> 
> 
> 1215MHz / 3704MHz


That's a good overclocker.

I can push mine that high but my scores drop to around 3600 when I do. Get much better scores 3900 at lower clocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Rofl at your falsely placed superiority complexes. To answer his question, 780 would be fine even single for 60hz 1080p, or sli for 120 solid and pocket the 700 buck extra. I'm surprised so many seem to be recommending the Titan as a great value as of today for new buyers..... Kinda sad. There are a few niche uses such as 4k gaming or as a cheap compute, but otherwise? And no, a 670 isn't going to be as good as a titan/780 for him, why even mention that but for conceit? Tho I guess titan looks nice in a signature.


How many times do we have to go over it. Single monitor GTX 780, multi-monitor GTX Titan. Leave it at that.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I originally bought the Titan so I can do the eyefinity setup but I eventually didn't like the setup. I couldn't get used to it. I much prefer gaming on one monitor verses 3. That's why I'm debating if I should just keep the Titan to game on 1080P 144hz monitor.


Only person that can tell you what to do is you.

Your end goal from your post is to play on a single monitor with resolution of 1920x1080 and I'm guessing you wanna max out your refresh?

A single Titan won't do, nor would a single 780. I suggest since you're having buyers remorse on the Titan you already have to sell it off and get two 780s. From reviews a SLI780 setup will give you everything that you're looking for ATM.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Only person that can tell you what to do is you.
> 
> Your end goal from your post is to play on a single monitor with resolution of 1920x1080 and I'm guessing you wanna max out your refresh?
> 
> A single Titan won't do, nor would a single 780. I suggest since you're having buyers remorse on the Titan you already have to sell it off and get two 780s. From reviews a SLI780 setup will give you everything that you're looking for ATM.


This or just go with a GTX 690. 2000MB of VRAM is fine for a single 1080P screen.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> So when running valley 1.0, how much GPU usage are you guys getting? my precision 4.2 says my highest is 79%. I oc'd my 3930K back to my 4.5mhz clock and did score better but why is the gpu not being utilized 100%? I'm using the TI bios Both cards at 1158 core rock stable.


What resolution are you running? Im at 5760x1080 and my GPU use mainly stays around 98-99%.

BTW you can fill out you specs so we can know what you have. There is a link in my sig.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> This or just go with a GTX 690. 2000MB of VRAM is fine for a single 1080P screen.


Even better find one of these awesome OCing MSI GTX 680 Lightnings (two for SLI) when someone puts it for sale (most do 1200mhz fine and the good ones get 13XXmhz)

Or the best value/performance card the EVGA GTX 670 FTW + 4GB or the 2GB version and buy up two or three

And both of thos options will give you the performance you're looking for WiLd FyeR. But if you're dead set either get another Titan or pick up two 780s.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm surprised so many seem to be recommending the Titan as a great value as of today for new buyers..... Kinda sad. There are a few niche uses such as 4k gaming or as a cheap compute, but otherwise? Tho I guess titan looks nice in a signature.


GT, no one here has called Titan a *great value*. You purchased your 780 (or 780's, I forget), enjoy them. why all the lynch mob style posts against Titan owners (here and [H])? where does all this conflict come from?







I think the recommendation here has been pretty simple, if you are doing single monitor, go 780, if you go surround (especially with more than one card) you should go Titan. Value is a very poor word to use in any gpu recommendation when we break 500.00. If you disagree with the recommendations in this thread, I would go to a thread where people are supposed to be debating between the two cards.


----------



## Alatar

fine tuning my valley 1.0 score while still having stock cooling:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lets leave some 780s in the dust on the stock cooler and with lower frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 3930K @ 5.35GHz --- GTX Titan ; 1202/1820 ---- 82.7 ---- 3460*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the max multi on this CPU is x54 since frequencies like the one I was running are fine at under 1.5v


Can't wait to get my block and vmod after that.


----------



## Swolern

Nice scores Al


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> Titan wallpaper:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-wallpaper-now-available


Thanks, first one is very nice...


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What resolution are you running? Im at 5760x1080 and my GPU use mainly stays around 98-99%.
> 
> BTW you can fill out you specs so we can know what you have. There is a link in my sig.


Ok done, I play at 2560 x 1600 but the valley test are in 1080p ultra that everyone uses. I tried 2560 x 1600 and still gpu 1 sits at around 80%.


----------



## thestache

Best I can get out of my GTX Titan with this CPU.

1215mhz core
3580mhz memory

3820 at 5040mhz with HT at 1.48v



Now time to see what a difference it makes in games.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Best I can get out of my GTX Titan with this CPU.
> 
> 1215mhz core
> 3580mhz memory
> 
> 3820 at 5040mhz with HT at 1.48v
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to see what a difference it makes in games.


WoW thats wierd - take a look at this - this is my score (it's on stock voltage - i was curious how much i can pull without extra +38mV) and i dont think CPU means much in Valley :


----------



## flexus

Anyone know why the card make a litte noise under load? I noticed this when I got rid of the stock fan, hehe.
Another question I have set minimum fan control range to 0 in bios, but the lowes I can set it to is 25% in Precision but 0 in Nvidia Inspector, so just wondering I want to have it disabled


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.23GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6630704


----------



## Nilsom

hello everyone

I have 2 gigabyte Titans,
Bios change that is good or not
and what bios and how to put
because they do not know anything about flash bios

Thank you my friends


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> WoW thats wierd - take a look at this - this is my score (it's on stock voltage - i was curious how much i can pull without extra +38mV) and i dont think CPU means much in Valley :


Pretty close scores.

What clock speeds are you running?

I know everyone keeps saying CPU doesn't really matter in valley but several guys scores are like 250-300 points above mine with my 3920 at 5040mhz and similar GTX Titan clocks so it has to make some kind of a difference. At least in the one sky section of the benchmark.


----------



## Kipsta77

Sigh, just got the DirectX error again while playing BF3, I hadn't got it for so long i almost forgot about it. Im on 314.22, dont want to upgrade to the the latest because I fear i might get the artifacts problem.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Best I can get out of my GTX Titan with this CPU.
> 
> 1215mhz core
> 3580mhz memory
> 
> 3820 at 5040mhz with HT at 1.48v
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to see what a difference it makes in games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> WoW thats wierd - take a look at this - this is my score (it's on stock voltage - i was curious how much i can pull without extra +38mV) and i dont think CPU means much in Valley :


Something is wrong with you guys? 3930k 4.7Ghz | 1160Mhz Core, 3254Mhz Mem


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Pretty close scores.
> 
> What clock speeds are you running?
> 
> I know everyone keeps saying CPU doesn't really matter in valley but several guys scores are like 250-300 points above mine with my 3920 at 5040mhz and similar GTX Titan clocks so it has to make some kind of a difference. At least in the one sky section of the benchmark.


This bench was done like 2 months ago - stock vanilla bios/stock voltage/ core +169 and mem +182 - CPU on 4.4 and probably on those old 314.22 drivers.

@djriful -> it was just quick bench to get highest stable oc without touching voltage - if i see correctly your mems are 70 Mhz higher but core is 15 lower i expect i can easly do the same and my point is score is similar for those settings. Now take a look on thestache core and mem clock on screen - my previous post was all about it - it's weird - they are so high so score should be much higher too. The question is why it isnt ?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> This bench was done like 2 months ago - stock vanilla bios/stock voltage/ core +169 and mem +182 - CPU on 4.4 and probably on those old 314.22 drivers.
> 
> @djriful -> it was just quick bench to get highest stable oc without touching voltage - if i see correctly your mems are 70 Mhz higher but core is 15 lower i expect i can easly do the same and my point is score is similar for those settings. Now take a look on thestache core and mem clock on screen - my previous post was all about it - it's weird - they are so high so score should be much higher too. The question is why it isnt ?


Seriously no idea.

My GTX Titan is overclocked really high and so is the CPU yet the scores just don't reflect it at all. What could it be other than the CPU?


----------



## Alatar

Lower your memory clocks and try again.

Sometimes too high of a mem OC can lower perf drastically but not crash the bench


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Seriously no idea.
> 
> My GTX Titan is overclocked really high and so is the CPU yet the scores just don't reflect it at all. What could it be other than the CPU?


Yeah that was exacly my point and really i dont think it's CPU - Valley doesnt care about it, You could probably run it on stock and difference in points would be meaningless. Maybe Windows 8 make a difference ?









Also if your Valley crashed during your tests and you decided to just alt+f4 and close/kill it - it will show lower scores in subsequent benches till you restart your PC.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Yeah that was exacly my point and really i dont think it's CPU - Valley doesnt care about it, You could probably run it on stock and difference in points would be meaningless. Maybe Windows 8 make a difference ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if your Valley crashed during your tests and you decided to just alt+f4 and close/kill it - it will show lower scores in subsequent benches till you restart your PC.


I restarted every time when it crashed to try and avoid that kind of stuff. Also lowering the memory and core both just resulted in lower scores. That score and those clocks seem to be the sweet spot. Any higher and they reduce in lower scores.

Maybe Windows 8.

It's not the surround setup because I tried it on single screen and that only gave me an extra 50points/1.2FPS. Default NVCP settings with prefer maximum performance enabled.

Maybe it's my GTX Titan. Getting pretty bad coil whine from it under load lately.


----------



## Trance123

Hey guys, awesome thread.. very helpful.

Got my titan a while back and couldn't get it to where I wanted so flashed the bios the other day.

Got it running at 1176 constant/no throttling etc.

Was just wondering if it's safe to run the card at 1.21v 24/7? After 4 runs of heaven the card gets to 82c max, in games like metro/BF etc it tops out just under 80, though can imagine it will get a few higher in the summer.

Cheers!


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I restarted every time when it crashed to try and avoid that kind of stuff. Also lowering the memory and core both just resulted in lower scores. That score and those clocks seem to be the sweet spot. Any higher and they reduce in lower scores.
> 
> Maybe Windows 8.
> 
> It's not the surround setup because I tried it on single screen and that only gave me an extra 50points/1.2FPS. Default NVCP settings with prefer maximum performance enabled.
> 
> Maybe it's my GTX Titan. Getting pretty bad coil whine from it under load lately.


I'd give a clean Windows 8 install a shot. I mean, you never know.


----------



## dealio

too high memory OC can do weird stuff. like appear to fix throttling.









below is two back to back Valley runs (extreme HD).

both *slightly modded (with KBT) EVGA SC bios with power limit 115%*.

+38mV. no GPU clock offset.


*+500 mem*

*+600 mem*

notice how the 2nd run held 1.200V constant but was not using as much power. the 1st run throttled when it reached the power limit..


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Seriously no idea.
> 
> My GTX Titan is overclocked really high and so is the CPU yet the scores just don't reflect it at all. What could it be other than the CPU?


Patch x79 to gen3


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> too high memory OC can do weird stuff. like appear to fix throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> below is two back to back Valley runs (extreme HD).
> 
> *both stock SC bios*. +38mV. no GPU clock offset.
> 
> **SNIP**
> 
> notice how the 2nd run held 1.200V constant but was not using as much power. the 1st run throttled when it reached the power limit..


How is it stock bios ?
the power target is obviously over 106% and the voltage is over 1.187mv.

You don't have a stock BIOS. That is more likely a corrupted modded BIOS.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> How is it stock bios ?
> the power target is obviously over 106% and the voltage is over 1.187mv.


I have seen 109% reported by Precision (+400Mhz on mem and +160 on core - on stock bios/voltage) so it's possible. I dont understand part about voltage - whats so special about 1.187mV on stock bios ? (he said he did those tests with +38mV)

Edit : Little prove below, notice power.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trance123*
> 
> Hey guys, awesome thread.. very helpful.
> 
> Got my titan a while back and couldn't get it to where I wanted so flashed the bios the other day.
> 
> Got it running at 1176 constant/no throttling etc.
> 
> Was just wondering if it's safe to run the card at 1.21v 24/7? After 4 runs of heaven the card gets to 82c max, in games like metro/BF etc it tops out just under 80, though can imagine it will get a few higher in the summer.
> 
> Cheers!


In theory it can lower the lifespan of the product but you're talking about stupendously long lifespans.

No, it's just fine. By the time blowing up a mosfet or GPU degrading is likely you'll be using a GPU that's 5 generations newer than the Titan.

Nvidia is just extremely conservative with their voltages.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> How is it stock bios ?
> the power target is obviously over 106% and the voltage is over 1.187mv.
> 
> You don't have a stock BIOS. That is more likely a corrupted modded BIOS.


you are right.. i forgot that I raised the power limit.

i stand corrected. *slightly modded (with KBT) EVGA SC bios with power limit 115%*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Nice. What 4k monitor u running?


A 50" Seiki is currently hooked up. The JVC is on the job.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Patch x79 to gen3


Nvidia enable patch doesn't work for some reason. Running the latest Windows 8 BOIS and GEN3 is enabled on the motherboard.

PCIe 3.0 and the Nvidia patch worked with my 4GB GTX 680 SLI, GTX 690 and the HD 7970s, HD 7990 Devil 13s worked also but it's never worked for some reason with the GTX Titan. Don't know why.

Have a new Gigabyte X79 UD7 on the way and when I get that up and going with the new water loop then I'll reinstall Windows 8 and everything and see if it all helps. Might try reinstalling the drivers and then some 3Dmark 11 and see what kind of results that has.


----------



## Jpmboy

has anyone figured out the arithmetic to get the correct gpu clocks from what Valley reports?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nvidia enable patch doesn't work for some reason. Running the latest Windows 8 BOIS and GEN3 is enabled on the motherboard.
> 
> PCIe 3.0 and the Nvidia patch worked with my 4GB GTX 680 SLI, GTX 690 and the HD 7970s, HD 7990 Devil 13s worked also but it's never worked for some reason with the GTX Titan. Don't know why.
> 
> Have a new Gigabyte X79 UD7 on the way and when I get that up and going with the new water loop then I'll reinstall Windows 8 and everything and see if it all helps. Might try reinstalling the drivers and then some 3Dmark 11 and see what kind of results that has.


Well that's not the cause of your valley perf. The patch doesn't work on my setup either. Not like it really matters though.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> has anyone figured out the arithmetic to get the correct gpu clocks from what Valley reports?


It's 1202 + +core value (set by you - not those from boost 2.0 - without any +clock it will always report 1202) - it means it wont show true clock core so you can ignore it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> It's 1202 + +core value (set by you - not those from boost 2.0 - without any +clock it will always report 1202) - it means it wont show true clock core so you can ignore it


That's what I'm saying... doh


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *3970x @5.23GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6630704


Good God man, that graphics score is boss,..........


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well that's not the cause of your valley perf. The patch doesn't work on my setup either. Not like it really matters though.


Found this and hoped it was the problem.



But wasn't. Reinstalled chipset drivers again and that fixed the issue. But then another valley run the test and my clocks were totally random, unresponsive to change in precisionx and the GPUwould never get to 99% usage, even with restarts.



Reinstalled drivers four different times to get rid of it and on the last time, reinstalled all drivers GPU, sound, chipset, reinstalled valley, reinstalled precisionx, finally got enable gen pcie 3.0 to work.

Now apparently my GTX Titan boosts by itself to 1202mhz. But the valley scores are still low and did a few more runs and they still just aren't as high as they should be. Average FPS is pretty much 60-70FPS the whole time, no way does it ever get anywhere near 80FPS.





Think I'm done for one day. Will just change motherboards, clean install of Windows 8, re flash the BOIS and hope it stops underperforming and being weird.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Falsely placed superiority complexes? LOL I'm telling them to sell off the card (Titan) and pick up a 780, what a useless post.
> 
> And a single 670 at 1920x1080p60 is good enough.


Sure, while ridiculing him and laughing at the thought of switching you are. Hence my remark.


----------



## bmg2

Has anyone successfully modded and flashed the TI bios? I'm currently using the SC version, and like it, but I tried lowering it's power limits and ended up with a dead Titan (easily recovered from). Before I flashed I compared the original and modded rom files with a hex editor and the only changes were the 32 bit words specifying the power limits and the 1 byte checksum. I used KeplerBiosTweaker, but could have just as easily done it all with the hex editor with the same results. The flash and verify went fine, but the card was dead on reboot. I suppose it could actually just be a bad flash, but I've never had a bad flash before, other than when I once forgot to correct the checksum after tweaking with a hex editor. I'm a bit nervous about just trying to reflash the modded file again.

I suppose I should ask on the TI forum, but I'm not registered there, and don't want to register for just one post.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg2*
> 
> Has anyone successfully modded and flashed the TI bios? I'm currently using the SC version, and like it, but I tried lowering it's power limits and ended up with a dead Titan (easily recovered from). Before I flashed I compared the original and modded rom files with a hex editor and the only changes were the 32 bit words specifying the power limits and the 1 byte checksum. I used KeplerBiosTweaker, but could have just as easily done it all with the hex editor with the same results. The flash and verify went fine, but the card was dead on reboot. I suppose it could actually just be a bad flash, but I've never had a bad flash before, other than when I once forgot to correct the checksum after tweaking with a hex editor. I'm a bit nervous about just trying to reflash the modded file again.
> 
> I suppose I should ask on the TI forum, but I'm not registered there, and don't want to register for just one post.


I did flash it, and I love it. There was one time I bricked my card and it wouldn't go past 512 MHz core clock, but that was while testing mem overclocking for benchmarks. I reflashed it and everything is fine now.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Sure, while ridiculing him and laughing at the thought of switching you are. Hence my remark.


No because its annoying to read page after page of their pity party. Stop feeling sorry for yourself and just go and do it. They're already showing signs of buyers remorse, minds well junk the card and get what they feel is the "better" option.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Off topic-
> Let the system run, rock the system back and forth to get any stuck air out of the rads, they will go away with time.


They went away today, hehe.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Off topic-
> Let the system run, rock the system back and forth to get any stuck air out of the rads, they will go away with time.
> 
> 
> 
> They went away today, hehe.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear, now lets see some benchmarks!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Sigh, just got the DirectX error again while playing BF3, I hadn't got it for so long i almost forgot about it. Im on 314.22, dont want to upgrade to the the latest because I fear i might get the artifacts problem.


Me too, strange long time since last time the only thing I had done was changing from beta to WHQL driver. And I got one I never had before DirectX function "Dx Renderer::map" failed with E_OUTOFMEMORY: ran out of memory GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan",


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Me too, strange long time since last time the only thing I had done was changing from beta to WHQL driver. And I got one I never had before DirectX function "Dx Renderer::map" failed with E_OUTOFMEMORY: ran out of memory GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan",


That's only happened to me in the past on various cards if their overclock was too close to the edge of stability, sometimes some drivers would crash with that kind of error while others wouldn't.


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's only happened to me in the past on various cards if their overclock was too close to the edge of stability, sometimes some drivers would crash with that kind of error while others wouldn't.


This is my experience also. Back off the overclock a tiny bit.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Found this and hoped it was the problem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wasn't. Reinstalled chipset drivers again and that fixed the issue. But then another valley run the test and my clocks were totally random, unresponsive to change in precisionx and the GPUwould never get to 99% usage, even with restarts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinstalled drivers four different times to get rid of it and on the last time, reinstalled all drivers GPU, sound, chipset, reinstalled valley, reinstalled precisionx, finally got enable gen pcie 3.0 to work.
> 
> Now apparently my GTX Titan boosts by itself to 1202mhz. But the valley scores are still low and did a few more runs and they still just aren't as high as they should be. Average FPS is pretty much 60-70FPS the whole time, no way does it ever get anywhere near 80FPS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm done for one day. Will just change motherboards, clean install of Windows 8, re flash the BOIS and hope it stops underperforming and being weird.


Same board... except CPU and RAM.

My lower Clocking TITAN is scoring higher than yours that is strange... I have Avast running too during bench... + many other little apps.

I'm not sure but here.

Windows 8 Pro 64bit (No mod on SSD or anything, Shadow Copy is still on)
CPU: 3930k 4.7Ghz @ 1.390 - 1.4v
RAM: 16gb Samsung 30nm 1866Mhz 9-9-9-24-1
SSD: Vertex 4 256GB
TITAN: 1160Mhz core and 3250-3402Mhz mem.
Not even watercooled... except just a H100 on CPU....


----------



## Clairvoyant129

1189MHz/3400MHz



Edit: SLI is disabled. This is a single card run.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Glad to hear, now lets see some benchmarks!


Core: 1176 mhz
Mem: 3404 mhz


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 1189MHz/3400MHz


How come TITAN SLI is almost same score as single SLI? No SLI profiles?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 1189MHz/3400MHz


Hm, isn`t that low score for two cards?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's probably just one of his cards


----------



## Devnant

Yeah. SLI disabled.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Hm, isn`t that low score for two cards?


SLI is disabled.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> SLI is disabled.


Post your scores in the Valley Thread, I wrote you 2 PMs about it.

I will enter both of your scores, your SLI in the main chart and the Single score as data.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Post your scores in the Valley Thread, I wrote you 2 PMs about it.
> 
> I will enter both of your scores, your SLI in the main chart and the Single score as data.


?

I never posted a SLI score, correct me if I'm wrong. Can't recall.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> ?
> 
> I never posted a SLI score, correct me if I'm wrong. Can't recall.


When I try to send you PM in return them back to me.

You never submitted a score.


----------



## Difunto

This is my titan valley score with 1187 volts +400 memory and at 1189mhz
cpu at 4.65ghz. i returned my other titan as i didn't really needed it since i only
game on 1 monitor for now. if ill need it ill just get one later on again.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> fine tuning my valley 1.0 score while still having stock cooling:
> Can't wait to get my block and vmod after that.


Nice! Better score than I had before going to water & vmodding, great stuff!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *3970x @5.23GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6630704


You as well, great graphics score!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well that's not the cause of your valley perf. The patch doesn't work on my setup either. Not like it really matters though.


It didn't work for me either.
There is a simple regedit that will fix it.

These are instructions on how to enable PCI-E 3.0 using the REGEDIT function within the Microsoft Windows 7 operating system:

Hardware requirements in order for these directions to work properly:

1) Motherboard is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified

2) Graphics card (NVidia or AMD) is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified (currently, NVidia 600 series cards and AMD 7000 series cards are PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified)

NOTE: I highly recommend you ensure the motherboard is updated to the most current BIOS version and that PCI-E 3.0 (GEN 3) is enabled within the motherboard BIOS settings.

CRITICAL!! Back up your registry before proceeding! This will ensure that you can restore your registry should you enter an invalid value or conduct one of the steps incorrectly.

Step 1: Update your graphics drivers to the latest version (doesn't matter if you use the WHQL or beta version) and restart your computer.

Step 2: Download the latest version of GPU-Z:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/

Step 3: Run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 2.0 for each card

Step 4: Disable SLI -or- Crossfire (if enabled). If SLI -or- Crossfire are not enabled, skip to Step 5

Step 5: Click on the Windows button (located on the lower left corner of the start bar)

Step 6: In the search index entry window, type in "Regedit" (the Registry Editor window will open)

Step 7: Select the following registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Video

Step 8: Identify the correct registry folders for each of graphics cards you have installed. There will be one associated folder for each card installed. To identify the correct folder for each card, you will need to review the names of each folder within the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/ CurrentControlSet/ Control/Video" registry directory. The folder associated with a graphics card will have three or more subfolders (depending on how many PCI-E slots available on the motherboard). The values listed for each subfolder will be 0000, 0001, 0002, 0003, 0004, and Video. Review only the subfolders labeled as "0000". You will know you have selected the correct "0000" subfolder when you see a registry labeled "DriverDesc" with a value that matches the graphics card you have installed. Example, the value in my "DriverDesc" registry value reads "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680".

Step 9: Right click on the folder labeled "0000". Select "New", then select "DWORD (32-bit) Value", then enter "RMPcieLinkSpeed" for the name of the registry.

Step 10: Right click the "RMPcieLinkSpeed" registry you just created, then select "Modify", then enter "4" as the data value and verify that the "Hexadecimal" option is checked under "Base", and then select "OK".

Step 11: Repeat steps 9 and 10 for each graphics card associated folder (named "0000")

Step 12: Once you have completed creating the RMPcieLinkSpeed registry for each card, close the Registry Editor window and restart your computer.

Step 13: Once your system is back into Windows 7 operating system environment, run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 3.0 for each card.

Step 14: Re-enable SLI -or- Crossfire as needed.

CONGRATULATIONS!! PCI-E 3.0 is now fully enabled within Windows 7

*UPDATE* Please note that if you update your graphics drivers, this registry hack will be undone and PCI-E 2.0 will be enabled again. Due to this issue, I added a step at the very beginning of these instructions to have you update the graphics drivers BEFORE doing the registry hack. Hopefully, this will save you a bit of time and hassle.


----------



## Kiracubed

Finally checked my Titan's ASIC while I still have it. Latest GPU-Z reads at 80%. That's good, right? Not that it matters much anyways, as I have a 780 coming soon... if EVGA ships it!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Finally checked my Titan's ASIC while I still have it. Latest GPU-Z reads at 80%. That's good, right? Not that it matters much anyways, as I have a 780 coming soon... if EVGA ships it!


Why you are downgrading?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Finally checked my Titan's ASIC while I still have it. Latest GPU-Z reads at 80%. That's good, right? Not that it matters much anyways, as I have a 780 coming soon... if EVGA ships it!
> 
> 
> 
> Why you are downgrading?
Click to expand...

Is one 780 good for one 2560x1440 monitor? (That's Kiracubed's rig.)


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is one 780 good for one 2560x1440 monitor? (That's Kiracubed's rig.)


From reviews alone and no owners chimes that I've looked at so far, yes a single 780 is enough.


----------



## Renairy

@ *Alatar*
We want a better OP bud









We want BIOS', Programs, the lot, news, everything.
Make it look unplain, make it resourceful !


----------



## nyrang3rs

This 780 vs Titan talk is ridiculous. It reminds me when teenagers buy a Civic and fix it up thinking it's so much better than a Mercedes or BMW... sure you may be able to make it almost as fast, but at the end of the day it is inferior.

Anyway, does anyone know how long the Titans will be for sale? I have one SC Titan and am thinking about buying a 2nd by the end of this year, but am unsure if Nvidia will even still make them? Thanks!


----------



## Devnant

Sweet! Got $500 from a lottery ticket!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> This 780 vs Titan talk is ridiculous. It reminds me when teenagers buy a Civic and fix it up thinking it's so much better than a Mercedes or BMW... sure you may be able to make it almost as fast, but at the end of the day it is inferior.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know how long the Titans will be for sale? I have one SC Titan and am thinking about buying a 2nd by the end of this year, but am unsure if Nvidia will even still make them? Thanks!


There is a market for 6gb of vram for the mutli hi rez monitor crowd. Heard there won't be any 6gb GTX 780s. I think GTX Titans will be for sale at the end of the year at least.


----------



## Renairy

Just missed 1st place on the valley thread by 0.6 FPS and took 2nd place..... trying for 1st since i already took 1st for Heaven


----------



## Renairy

BOOM!


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> There is a market for 6gb of vram for the mutli hi rez monitor crowd. Heard there won't be any 6gb GTX 780s. I think GTX Titans will be for sale at the end of the year at least.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So close!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Gratz, Print Screen btw..


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Gratz, Print Screen btw..


Gratz, F12 btw...


----------



## failwheeldrive

Have any of you guys had issues with the torx screws on the back of your Titans? I know they're supposed to be t6 scres, but I tried three different t6 drivers and they're all too small. I've asked EVGA about it, and the only suggestion they gave was sending the card in for RMA. I'd like to avoid that if at all possible since I've only got one Titan at the moment, so if anyone has any advice (aside from breaking out the dremel lol) I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## john99teg

Had my titan come back and i reinstalled with a t6 and it works perfect. take a pic and upload it for us to compare


----------



## SoloTwo

So if anyone really wants to downgrade and rage sell their Titan I could really use another one..


----------



## iSpitfire

i'm still holding faith in nvidia releasing a fix for the throttling.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Just missed 1st place on the valley thread by 0.6 FPS and took 2nd place..... trying for 1st since i already took 1st for Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Boss score!!







What was your CPU clocked at?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpitfire*
> 
> i'm still holding faith in nvidia releasing a fix for the throttling.


The new Precision X v4.2.0 fixed the previously incorrect power % measurements. You will now see throttling when you hit your set power limits, which is 106% on stock bios. Only fix will be to use a modded bios and or hard mod. *Alatar*, waiting for some hard mod results!


----------



## Renairy

Is there any BIOS that adjusts only the power target from 106% to say 115% ?

Everything else untouched ?


----------



## emett

Have nVidia done something in the latest drivers to mess with these custom bios? Went to do a bit of benchmarking today and I get lower (85-95) usage and can't get anywhere near my PB overclocks. This is on the early 1.2 custom bios.
Also the custom bio that disables boost 2.0 was super unstable. I even rolled back to 314.14 drivers but it didn't help as clocks speeds would randomly go crazy to 1300mhz crashing 3dmark11. Any idea?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Have nVidia done something in the latest drivers to mess with these custom bios? Went to do a bit of benchmarking today and I get lower (85-95) usage and can't get anywhere near my PB overclocks. This is on the early 1.2 custom bios.
> Also the custom bio that disables boost 2.0 was super unstable. I even rolled back to 314.14 drivers but it didn't help as clocks speeds would randomly go crazy to 1300mhz crashing 3dmark11. Any idea?


What is your max-OC for your Titans stock BIOS ?

Don't really know why that's happening to you though.
I wouldn't be running any of the modded clock and voltage BIOS's for everyday use.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Have nVidia done something in the latest drivers to mess with these custom bios? Went to do a bit of benchmarking today and I get lower (85-95) usage and can't get anywhere near my PB overclocks. This is on the early 1.2 custom bios.
> Also the custom bio that disables boost 2.0 was super unstable. I even rolled back to 314.14 drivers but it didn't help as clocks speeds would randomly go crazy to 1300mhz crashing 3dmark11. Any idea?


Same here too... the latest drivers seem to make my overclocks go crazy. Maybe this is Nvidia's scheme to make us Titan owners rage sell and get a 780.


----------



## emett

Couldn't tell you max overclocks on my stock bios as I went straight to the v1.2 I could get to 1202mhz.
With the 1.2 I can get nowhere near that now, about 1100mhz.
With the stock bios I'm stable at 1110mhz haven't tried higher tho.
Weird my stock bios is more stable than the "fixed" bios these days..


----------



## thestache

Think I finally fixed my issues. I think it was the BIOS and drivers. My clocks were soo irratic sometimes and unresponsive to adjusting them in precisionx but behaved perfectly with the reference BIOS.

I noticed the GPU wasn't seated 100% and when I re seated it Windows 8 had a heart attack and would no longer boot, so I had to do a clean install. With reference BIOS and current WHQL and a fresh install my scores were beating my valley scores from before and now with a nice overclock and the engineering BIOS that Alatar gave us I'm getting over 200 more points in valley which is a huge difference and much more comparable to what the scores should be. Still being held back a bit by something but whatever, new motherboard this week, will try that out and then throw this junk CPU away and get a good overclocking 3930k when I find one. Hopefully that will bring me back to the performance it was at before.

3820 running 5040mhz, GTX Titan running 1202mhz core, 6912mhz memory, 1212mv with the engineering BIOS Alatar gave us.

77.9 FPS
3261 Score





Spoiler: ...and max overclock with reference BIOS



With reference BIOS best I could do was 1189mhz core and 6696mhz memory 1187mv stable with no throttling. So that was better than any run I could do before by 100 points.

74.9 FPS
3135 Score




Now time for some Battlefield 3 tests.


----------



## Alatar

Aquatuning delivery:



Unfortunately I'll be too busy to install anything until Wednesday night


----------



## Difunto

They give you free gummy bears?!!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Have nVidia done something in the latest drivers to mess with these custom bios? Went to do a bit of benchmarking today and I get lower (85-95) usage and can't get anywhere near my PB overclocks. This is on the early 1.2 custom bios.
> Also the custom bio that disables boost 2.0 was super unstable. I even rolled back to 314.14 drivers but it didn't help as clocks speeds would randomly go crazy to 1300mhz crashing 3dmark11. Any idea?


Apparently, I had to revert to the beta and the dx crashes went away. Nvidia claims that it is not changes to the WHQL contra betas so it is odd.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Aquatuning delivery:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'll be too busy to install anything until Wednesday night


Nice







I can see you got the gummi bears also.

I got my shipment from Aquatuning on friday


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> They give you free gummy bears?!!


yup


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> This 780 vs Titan talk is ridiculous. It reminds me when teenagers buy a Civic and fix it up thinking it's so much better than a Mercedes or BMW... sure you may be able to make it almost as fast, but at the end of the day it is inferior.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know how long the Titans will be for sale? I have one SC Titan and am thinking about buying a 2nd by the end of this year, but am unsure if Nvidia will even still make them? Thanks!


The 780 is GK110 on a budget but there is a reason why it is on a budget. They nerfed three bins on the SMX from the Titan (away from the usual one) and also completely disabled Double Precision. nVidia hopes by doing those two things that keeps the Titan's pricing justified. Personally, I am keeping my Titan as the three SMX disable might not seem significant now, but could contribute to something greater going ahead.

With that said, anyone has a Titan stock aircooler they are not using and with warranty concerns insignificant or already voided? I am interested in buying a spare aircooler/shroud!


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> The 780 is GK110 on a budget but there is a reason why it is on a budget. They nerfed three bins on the SMX from the Titan (away from the usual one) and also completely disabled Double Precision. nVidia hopes by doing those two things that keeps the Titan's pricing justified. Personally, I am keeping my Titan as the three SMX disable might not seem significant now, but could contribute to something greater going ahead.
> 
> With that said, anyone has a Titan stock aircooler they are not using and with warranty concerns insignificant or already voided? I am interested in buying a spare aircooler/shroud!


Titan has 14 SMX enabled, 780 has 12 SMX enabled. A fully enabled GK110 has 15 SMX.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Titan has 14 SMX enabled, 780 has 12 SMX enabled. A fully enabled GK110 has 15 SMX.


Whoops! 2 bins off (my bad). Still, it is off a bit more than what nVidia usually does. Again it is down the feature cutting and the reduction in RAM and SMX disables that gives the 780 its current asking price.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Have any of you guys had issues with the torx screws on the back of your Titans? I know they're supposed to be t6 scres, but I tried three different t6 drivers and they're all too small. I've asked EVGA about it, and the only suggestion they gave was sending the card in for RMA. I'd like to avoid that if at all possible since I've only got one Titan at the moment, so if anyone has any advice (aside from breaking out the dremel lol) I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


No...o.o .......... go buy a better driver tool for it. I didn't have issue with them.


----------



## Junkboy

My 61.0% Asic Titan runt brings shame to the thread...... I can get a bit more core at the cost of quite a bit of mem and vice versa but is still the best balance, but she just doesn't want put out anymore.











1163/3519 + [email protected] *hangs head in shame*







Don't look at me!!!


----------



## steverebo

Has anyone had issues with evga precision and custom bios? Im running one of the revisions of naenons bios at 1150 core but every time I install evga precision it locks my core clock at 967. Ive tried uninstalling reinstalling reflashing the bios everything I can think of but it does it every time


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Is there any BIOS that adjusts only the power target from 106% to say 115% ?
> 
> Everything else untouched ?


Just edit your bios,...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Have nVidia done something in the latest drivers to mess with these custom bios? Went to do a bit of benchmarking today and I get lower (85-95) usage and can't get anywhere near my PB overclocks. This is on the early 1.2 custom bios.
> Also the custom bio that disables boost 2.0 was super unstable. I even rolled back to 314.14 drivers but it didn't help as clocks speeds would randomly go crazy to 1300mhz crashing 3dmark11. Any idea?


Try reinstalling drivers/overclocking software, worked for me, it was driving me crazy,....crashing on the smallest overclock.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Has anyone had issues with evga precision and custom bios? Im running one of the revisions of naenons bios at 1150 core but every time I install evga precision it locks my core clock at 967. Ive tried uninstalling reinstalling reflashing the bios everything I can think of but it does it every time


I had to do a clean install of Windows 8, reflash my BOIS to a different BIOS to fix the issues I was having with nanneons. I'm using the engineering BIOS for benchmarking which works really well but need to find something else for 24/7. Using reference BIOS for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> My 61.0% Asic Titan runt brings shame to the thread...... I can get a bit more core at the cost of quite a bit of mem and vice versa but is still the best balance, but she just doesn't want put out anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1163/3519 + [email protected] *hangs head in shame*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me!!!


It's not that bad.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/9730#post_20054116


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Delete...


Get a new mouse bro.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> My 61.0% Asic Titan runt brings shame to the thread...... I can get a bit more core at the cost of quite a bit of mem and vice versa but is still the best balance, but she just doesn't want put out anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1163/3519 + [email protected] *hangs head in shame*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me!!!


I can't even get my Titan to be stable at 990MHz core using TI bios...









I immediately reverted back to my stock bios.


----------



## Alatar

Decided to install my block anyway, just don't have enough time to deal with adding it to the loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I can't even get my Titan to be stable at 990MHz core using TI bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately reverted back to my stock bios.


there's absolutely no reason to use the TI bios. Go with HWbot bioses.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Decided to install my block anyway, just don't have enough time to deal with adding it to the loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's absolutely no reason to use the TI bios. Go with HWbot bioses.


Alatar since you've used so many custom BIOS is that one you would recommend people use? About to flash both of mine now and going to keep a good BIOS for the other Titan's that are incoming.


----------



## Alatar

This one for normal usage:

GK110XOC.zip 131k .zip file


And ask cowie for a version that doesn't have boost.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This one for normal usage:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GK110XOC.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ask cowie for a version that doesn't have boost.


Thanks Alatar


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Delete...
> 
> 
> 
> Get a new mouse bro.
Click to expand...

Nah, probably posting from a mobile?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This one for normal usage:
> 
> GK110XOC.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> And ask cowie for a version that doesn't have boost.


Is this the engineering Bios?


----------



## Alatar

Yeah, or that's at least what it was labeled as on hwbot. Some say it's based on the ref asus one but on post it reads as "engineering - not for release" and all that.

Not that it matters though, it works nicely.


----------



## svl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> there's absolutely no reason to use the TI bios.


Why exactly?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah, or that's at least what it was labeled as on hwbot. Some say it's based on the ref asus one but on post it reads as "engineering - not for release" and all that.
> 
> Not that it matters though, it works nicely.


Thanks! It is the most stable bios for me so far! It sets your vcore to 1.2v right?


----------



## steverebo

Has anyone had issues with evga precision X and custom bios? Im running one of the revisions of naenons bios at 1150 core but every time I install evga precision it locks my core clock at 967 after restart and it never lets it go over. Ive tried uninstalling reinstalling drivers and precision X and reflashing the bios. Ive done everything I can think of but it does it every time its driving me insane as I need it for the custom fan curve and power target


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svl7*
> 
> Why exactly?


Other bioses do what it does but better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Thanks! It is the most stable bios for me so far! It sets your vcore to 1.2v right?


1212mV at load.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svl7*
> 
> Why exactly?


Are you the creator of the TI bios???


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Are you the creator of the TI bios???


He is. To me I still can't set a custom clock to the specific MHz (still has 13 MHZ per bin) and it still boosts. The only pro I like about the TI BIOS is I can set the voltage on the fly easily to any known range of voltage without needing to worry about pegging or other things. However most would peg anyways...


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah, or that's at least what it was labeled as on hwbot. Some say it's based on the ref asus one but on post it reads as "engineering - not for release" and all that.
> 
> Not that it matters though, it works nicely.


If I try to open it in BIOS Tweaker it crashes, but it should not be able to open it?


----------



## Alatar

Anyone know what this little add-on PCB does? Obviously it has something to do with the memory since it's so close to the memory voltage controller chip but I just don't know why it's there since I haven't seen it in any of the reviews of the reference card that I've read.



First time I actually saw it when I removed my own cooler, never seen it before in any images.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> If I try to open it in BIOS Tweaker it crashes, but it should not be able to open it?


I've been told this happens but I never bothered with editing it myself. It just works well which is why I use it.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Anyone know what this little add-on PCB does? Obviously it has something to do with the memory since it's so close to the memory voltage controller chip but I just don't know why it's there since I haven't seen it in any of the reviews of the reference card that I've read.
> 
> 
> 
> First time I actually saw it when I removed my own cooler, never seen it before in any images.
> I've been told this happens but I never bothered with editing it myself. It just works well which is why I use it.


Just asked to be sure the file was ok before I tried it


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> He is. To me I still can't set a custom clock to the specific MHz (still has 13 MHZ per bin) and it still boosts. The only pro I like about the TI BIOS is I can set the voltage on the fly easily to any known range of voltage without needing to worry about pegging or other things. However most would peg anyways...


Odd. The TI bios works perfectly for me. I wish I could drop the power limits a bit, but other than that I can't see any issues at all. The only time I see throttling with it is if I set the Precision power limit down to like 85% and run something with very high power draw like 3DMark Vantage Xtreme settings. I personally like it working that way. I've used a lot of other bios's, and I've found they all throttle occasionally...the TI bios doesn't.


----------



## steverebo

Guys Im having a problem with my gpu, no matter what software I use to monitor or control my gpu it keeps locking my clock at 967mhz.

Im running a custom bios at 1150 and the second I use precision X or afterburner it locks my core at 967mhz but when benchmark without it on the core runs at 1150 but I need the software to set my power limit and custom fan curve

please help Ive tried everything Ive installed and reinstalled the software, Ive reinstalled drivers and ive even reflashed the bios


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Guys Im having a problem with my gpu, no matter what software I use to monitor or control my gpu it keeps locking my clock at 967mhz.
> 
> Im running a custom bios at 1150 and the second I use precision X or afterburner it locks my core at 967mhz but when benchmark without it on the core runs at 1150 but I need the software to set my power limit and custom fan curve
> 
> please help Ive tried everything Ive installed and reinstalled the software, Ive reinstalled drivers and ive even reflashed the bios


Maybe if you post it one more time you get the solution?


----------



## steverebo

Maybe, its worth a go









Sorry just incredibly desperate to fix this and im getting a bit irate. I will stop trolling and just be patient


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> Maybe, its worth a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry just incredibly desperate to fix this and im getting a bit irate. I will stop trolling and just be patient


Have you tried going back to stock bios and seeing if the issue is still there?


----------



## svl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Other bioses do what it does but better.


Do you mind specifying? The vbios you recommended will lock the 3d voltage to 1.212v, throttles when the power target doesn't get adjusted by software and it has boost (ok, well, if you don't care about having control over your clocks then you might be happy with boost). Also it idles at more than 500 MHz which is ridiculous, I see no advantage at all in this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Are you the creator of the TI bios???


Yes.


----------



## steverebo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Have you tried going back to stock bios and seeing if the issue is still there?


yep tried that its driving me nuts, im gonna do a clean install of windows and see if that helps


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svl7*
> 
> Do you mind specifying? The vbios you recommended will lock the 3d voltage to 1.212v, throttles when the power target doesn't get adjusted by software and it has boost (ok, well, if you don't care about having control over your clocks then you might be happy with boost). Also it idles at more than 500 MHz which is ridiculous, I see no advantage at all in this.
> Yes.


1212mV for 3d is good if you actually care about stable clocks for the card.

Of course you need to manually adjust the power limit at first, if you want a bios that will OC the card for you without you touching precisionX then this isn't it.

There's nothing wrong with boost. As long as the card stays within the temp limit it wont throttle. So I don't see how you wouldn't have control over your clocks...

And as I said there's a version without boost if you prefer that.

And it doesn't have some stupid branding, just bios used by pros for WRs and all that. But I guess vince and andre using boost clocks etc. means nothing, they certainly don't have control of their clocks...


----------



## nagle3092

The TI bios were unstable for me, only tried them last night with the latest driver though. Went back to engineering bios.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john99teg*
> 
> Had my titan come back and i reinstalled with a t6 and it works perfect. take a pic and upload it for us to compare






It's kind of hard to see with the pics, but the t6 is just barely too small. If I start to turn it it will start stripping the inside of the screw. I've tried three different t7s as well, but they're all too big.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Get a new mouse bro.


Word, i can't even drag folders, etc., with this mouse, it has a mind of it's own,......


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just flashed to the engineering bios that Alatar linked to. Been using the TI bios and it worked fine but for everyday use I'd like boost enabled so I'll give this one a try now. Is there anything you can damage by constantly flashing the bios? I've flashed my cards like 5 or 6 times already.....


----------



## Snuddi

Hi guys. Just got my Titan today and started folding. Didn't do any BIOS "update" but have the newst Nvidia drivers. Can any one of you tell me what those drops are on the bottom of the hardware monitor? The clocks drops acordingly and on very regular basis.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just flashed to the engineering bios that Alatar linked to. Been using the TI bios and it worked fine but for everyday use I'd like boost enabled so I'll give this one a try now. Is there anything you can damage by constantly flashing the bios? I've flashed my cards like 5 or 6 times already.....


I have flashed at LEAST 10 times, so far, no ill effects,...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuddi*
> 
> Hi guys. Just got my Titan today and started folding. Didn't do any BIOS "update" but have the newst Nvidia drivers. Can any one of you tell me what those drops are on the bottom of the hardware monitor? The clocks drops acordingly and on very regular basis.


That seems to be a lot of voltage for that clock, overclock it to see what happens,...i haven't been over 1.187 in months,...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have flashed at LEAST 10 times, so far, no ill effects,...


I honestly cant remember how many times I've flashed these cards. Maybe 6 times today already? Im getting a wierd issue with voltage on the engineering bios. One card goes to 1.212 the other stays at 1.2, it dont matter how many times I flash it. it doesnt change with the engineering bios.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steverebo*
> 
> yep tried that its driving me nuts, im gonna do a clean install of windows and see if that helps


I guess you also have tried to set clock with Nvidia Inspector? What bios do you use any why do you need to adjust the power limit?
I maybe wrong but with that TI bios you don`t need to adjust the power. As for cooling why don`t you add WB for the card in the loop?


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I honestly cant remember how many times I've flashed these cards. Maybe 6 times today already?


Haha, that was me yesterday. Also like you mentioned the ti bios was unstable for me. However I only tested it with the latest drivers.


----------



## svl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But I guess vince and andre using boost clocks etc. means nothing, they certainly don't have control of their clocks...


It's ridiculous to use extreme overclocking with sub zero cooling as reference, the average user won't ever do this. If you circumvent power sensing on a hardware level and use extreme cooling you de facto won't have boost, so yes of course they have control over their clocks, cause it will never throttle down.
On air it's a whole different story.
For me it seems as if you simply dislike my mod for some reason, I don't care, my point was simply that some users may prefer to have adjustable voltage, proper idle clocks, a reasonable standard power target which will prevent throttling without the need of adjusting anything and some more tweaks. The vbios you praise so much might work fine for certain scenarios, but in my eyes it has some serious drawbacks. As I mentioned before, boost is a matter of taste, I don't like it, that's why I got rid of it.
Everyone can choose what fits him best, but t think it's ridiculous to simply say "there's no reason to use that vbios" just because _you_ don't like it for whatever reason, I don't think I have to repeat myself why the hwbot vbios is not really the best vbios for everday use (in my opinion).


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> The TI bios were unstable for me, only tried them last night with the latest driver though. Went back to engineering bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Haha, that was me yesterday. Also like you mentioned the ti bios was unstable for me. However I only tested it with the latest drivers.


Guys, I've been using the TI bios for the several days (perhaps weeks). And there's definitely something going on with the latest branch of Nvidia drivers.

According to ManuelG @ NVIDIA
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544882/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-r320-18-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/post/3815631/#3815631
Quote:


> The GPU Power reporting mechanisms have been corrected in our latest drivers and is available for customers in new versions of 3rd party GPU monitoring applications like EVGA's PrecisionX version 4.2 and latest MSI Afterburner BETA. In addition, we have added even more information about why a particular GPU is limited to a particular clock. This new information is also visualized though the same 3rd party applications. Last but not least, we have introduced a new fan speed algorithm for GK110 class GPUs which eliminates fan speed variations caused by fluctuating GPU temperatures.


The TI bios probably does not get along with the updated algorithm/mechanisms updates.

There's another PC with Titans at my place. I'd love to flash them try it out for testing but my brother would not let me. If I flash them, he'll kill me.


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone know if the latest nvflash supports erasing of the bios? I can't find any info on it and I didn't see it listed under the commands.


----------



## Legonut

Just to make sure, Is it safe to go to 145% power target and 1.212v for just a couple of Valley runs? I really REALLY don't want to break my card, but it has a lot of potential to score high. 1189 core an 1866 memory on stock BIOS.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Unless you hard mod for extra voltage I don't think there's really anything to worry about. There's always a chance something could break but its highly unlikely...


----------



## BLACKRABMO

I had a 680 that was good for 1440p but is it good enough?! I did not get 60 fps in many games with just one 680. I had to buy another and run them SLI to get 60 fps+ in games, which is a requirement for me (Especially in shooters).

If you are fine with frame rates around the 30-50s for many games, a single 780 should be good.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> I had a 680 that was good for 1440p but is it good enough?! I did not get 60 fps in many games with just one 680. I had to buy another and run them SLI to get 60 fps+ in games, which is a requirement for me (Especially in shooters).
> 
> If you are fine with frame rates around the 30-50s for many games, a single 780 should be good.


A single 780 can do 60FPS at 1440p. Now can it avg 60FPS, no.


----------



## CaliLife17

From ManuelG at Nvidia Forums
Quote:


> The GPU Power reporting mechanisms have been corrected in our latest drivers and is available for customers in new versions of 3rd party GPU monitoring applications like EVGA's PrecisionX version 4.2 and latest MSI Afterburner BETA. In addition, we have added even more information about why a particular GPU is limited to a particular clock. This new information is also visualized though the same 3rd party applications. *Last but not least, we have introduced a new fan speed algorithm for GK110 class GPUs which eliminates fan speed variations caused by fluctuating GPU temperatures.*


So does that mean that the Titan got the new fan controller that the 780 has? The one from all the review they were talking about?

from Tomshardware.com review
Quote:


> One thing Nvidia says it does improve on GeForce GTX 780 compared to Titan, however, is fan control. The company boasts that it developed a controller with an adaptive temperature filter and a thermally-targeted software algorithm that more intelligently maintains consistent fan speeds. On paper, the change is quite small-100-RPM fluctuations are tightened up to a roughly 20-RPM range. But that's enough, purportedly, to bring noise down a few decibels compared to the GeForce GTX 680


----------



## BLACKRABMO

I am sure that a 780 will perform well in most games at 1440p but look at the benchmarks for Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3: Single card performance at those resolutions with max settings is well below 60 fps.

Of course, settings don't have to be maxed out, I just don't want this guy making the same mistake I did when I first went 1440p. One 680 wasn't good enough for me and I should have known by examining benchmarks. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Renairy

All this rant and bant.. I'm on stock BIOS, using the stock +38mv and i couldn't be happier.
Nobody wants 1.21v constant in 3D... all the time.
Nobody wants anything more than 300mhz in idle.

My GPU's overclock depending on the Load and downclock if the Power isn't needed.
Boost 2.0 rocks.
I love seeing my GPU's at 600-800mhzMhz while in COD Blackops 2 with 0.887mv
But jump to 1176Mhz/1.187v while i'm hoarding alien scum in Crysis 3.

Flash your bios's for benchmarking.. Revert to stock for 24/7
My


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> I am sure that a 780 will perform well in most games at 1440p but look at the benchmarks for Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3: Single card performance at those resolutions with max settings is well below 60 fps.
> 
> Of course, settings don't have to be maxed out, I just don't want this guy making the same mistake I did when I first went 1440p. One 680 wasn't good enough for me and I should have known by examining benchmarks. I won't make that mistake again.


Which review website?

If you're talking about Anand the 780 is only about 5FPS behind the Titan.
If you're talking about HardOCP the 780 is about +5/-5FPS behind the Titan.
If you're talking about TPU the 780 is about -5~10FPS behind the Titan.

I try to look at the reviews and see what the owners are reporting to make my decision. While I agree that 3GB probably won't be enough at the end of 2013 and start of 2014, the GPU horsepower of the GTX 780 is there however to keep up with a Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> All this rant and bant.. I'm on stock BIOS, using the stock +38mv and i couldn't be happier.
> Nobody wants 1.21v constant in 3D... all the time.
> Nobody wants anything more than 300mhz in idle.
> 
> My GPU's overclock depending on the Load and downclock if the Power isn't needed.
> Boost 2.0 rocks.
> I love seeing my GPU's at 600-800mhzMhz while in COD Blackops 2 with 0.887mv
> But jump to 1176Mhz/1.187v while i'm hoarding alien scum in Crysis 3.
> 
> Flash your bios's for benchmarking.. Revert to stock for 24/7
> My


I'm really jelly that you got a golden card, I'm never lucky at the Silicon Lotto


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> From ManuelG at Nvidia Forums
> [/B]
> 
> So does that mean that the Titan got the new fan controller that the 780 has? The one from all the review they were talking about?
> 
> from Tomshardware.com review


I have actually noticed the fan controller on the Titan is a little different and more consistent. Works better imho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I'm really jelly that you got a golden card, I'm never lucky at the Silicon Lotto


2 Golden cards








No but seriously man, even at 1100Mhz, your getting absolute power. You don't really need to "win the silicon lottery" with a Titan


----------



## Clairvoyant129

1202/3400



This is a single card run, SLI is disabled.


----------



## BLACKRABMO

I don't disagree with anything you said: My goal is to emphasize the hardware requirements that 2560x1440 requires to suite a particular preference. When I first made the 1440p leap, I had no real idea how GPU intensive it was, and I was just hoping to impress that upon OP if he wasn't already aware.

When I had my 680, FC3 had to have AA turned off and settings nerfed to medium, to stay over 60 fps consistently. I know a 680 doesn't compare well to a 780 but if I were him, I would buy two cards from the get go. Get two 780s or two Titans.

Alas, I knew a single Titan wouldn't get me where I wanted in terms of 3D performance, so I bought another one, lol. I)


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Nobody wants 1.21v constant in 3D


Maybe you, once my blocks get here I want 1.212v all the time in 3D.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 1202/3400
> 
> 
> 
> This is a single card run, SLI is disabled.


You have made some tweaks.... care to disclose?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Maybe you, once my blocks get here I want 1.212v all the time in 3D.


What if your playing Doom II ?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> All this rant and bant.. I'm on stock BIOS, using the stock +38mv and i couldn't be happier.
> Nobody wants 1.21v constant in 3D... all the time.
> Nobody wants anything more than 300mhz in idle.
> 
> My GPU's overclock depending on the Load and downclock if the Power isn't needed.
> Boost 2.0 rocks.
> I love seeing my GPU's at 600-800mhzMhz while in COD Blackops 2 with 0.887mv
> But jump to 1176Mhz/1.187v while i'm hoarding alien scum in Crysis 3.
> 
> Flash your bios's for benchmarking.. Revert to stock for 24/7
> My


Thing is the custom bios's downclock & downvolt just like stock.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> What if your playing Doom II ?


The only Doom game I would be playing on this rig is D4.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thing is the custom bios's downclock & downvolt just like stock.


Which BIOS is it ? i'll try it sir.
All the ones ive tried are not dynamic.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Which BIOS is it ? i'll try it sir.
> All the ones ive tried are not dynamic.


I have yet to use one that isn't dynamic and I have tried a majority of them.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> You have made some tweaks.... care to disclose?


Only tweak is the slider lol from quality to performance.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have yet to use one that isn't dynamic and I have tried a majority of them.


Lead me to one that doesnt lock at 1.21v or any other volt in 3D... looking for dynamic voltage around 3D. Not locked like the majority of them.
Actually i'm after a BIOS that has just the power target increased from 106% if there is one that exists.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Lead me to one that doesnt lock at 1.21v or any other volt in 3D... looking for dynamic voltage around 3D. Not locked like the majority of them.
> Actually i'm after a BIOS that has just the power target increased from 106% if there is one that exists.


Extract your bios with gpuz and mod it yourself with Kepler Bios Tweaker.

Take 5 mins by the time you are done flashing your bios.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Lead me to one that doesnt lock at 1.21v or any other volt in 3D... looking for dynamic voltage around 3D. Not locked like the majority of them.
> Actually i'm after a BIOS that has just the power target increased from 106% if there is one that exists.


Actually I misinterpreted you so apologies , thought you meant dynamic as in down clocking and down volting itself once out of 3D @ idle. For that stick with stock


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Extract your bios with gpuz and mod it yourself with Kepler Bios Tweaker.
> 
> Take 5 mins by the time you are done flashing your bios.


I wish it was that easy bud. It doesn't work. Unless you have tried and succeed ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Only tweak is the slider lol from quality to performance.


Damn why dont i ever think of these things... lol ive broken some records without "tweaking". Going to try with !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I wish it was that easy bud. It doesn't work. Unless you have tried and succeed ?


Here is your bios from page 954 modded for 300w(120%) from 265w using KBT:

Renairy 300w TITAN.zip 131k .zip file


Be careful, flashing is risky.


----------



## carlhil2

Since i'm about to put my Titan on water, i just HAD to flash the "Magic" bios again,......STILL, my cpu holds me back...


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Since i'm about to put my Titan on water, i just HAD to flash the "Magic" bios again,......STILL, my cpu holds me back...


Time to move to X79.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Time to move to X79.


Lol, CHRISTMAS,.......


----------



## Alatar

4930K


----------



## TheGovernment

So I tired a few of the bios's and wasn't scoring very good in valley. my second gpu usage was barely into 70% at all times. Just for kicks I went back to stock bios and scored 400 better than with any other bios I tried. My second GPU i still around 80%. I'm still monkeying around with things but 5200 is better than 4650 I started with lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 4930K


Yeah, my trusty old 2600K has run it's course,...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 4930K


That's what I'm waiting on.

Tossing the i7-3770k for a i7-4930k/4960X
Sending the FX-8350 to a corner in the room..since I doubt I can make any money back on that but I bought it for fun.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, my trusty old 2600K has run it's course,...


But your gpu score is 16,800. 2600k still holding it's own!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> That's what I'm waiting on.
> 
> Tossing the i7-3770k for a i7-4930k/4960X
> Sending the FX-8350 to a corner in the room..since I doubt I can make any money back on that but I bought it for fun.


Sell it with mobo/ram,.....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> But your gpu score is 16,800. 2600k still holding it's own!


ONLY thing i have to hang my hat on,.....







..can't touch YOU though,....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Get a 4930K and turn the 2600K into a backup rig. That's pretty much what I did...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Get a 4930K and turn the 2600K into a backup rig. That's pretty much what I did...


Yep, might throw it into my HTPC,....that's why i bought the mATX mobo,...


----------



## Renairy

Sorry *Majin* ^_______^
*
1176/3600*


----------



## carlhil2

I didn't buy my Titan to game, i bought it for THIS,....







:JK


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Sell it with mobo/ram,.....


The Z77 MVF and i7-3770k will be up for sale









The FX rig however, I kind of want to support AMD. Already did it by purchasing their 990FX chipset and 8350 CPU but still gonna hold onto it...since I'm still a bit of a AMD fanboy (FX53 Clawhammer 1st build CPU )


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here is your bios from page 954 modded for 300w(120%) from 265w using KBT:
> 
> Renairy 300w TITAN.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Be careful, flashing is risky.


Thanks bud, will try soon. Ive tried modding this in the past, although it shows the extra %, i dnt think it actually works.
If it does, why doesn't everyone just use this ? right ?


----------



## carlhil2

Goodnight Peoples,....


----------



## iSpitfire

Does anyone get somewhat mild FPS drops in BF3? On 64 man servers I get constant 120FPS when im not near anyone but when I go outside into a battle I dip down into 70FPS. Maybe its something CPU related or maybe its just wishful thinking, but I expected constant 120FPS no matter what. Btw this is all on LOW graphic settings.

I get around 3000 Score on Unigine Valley so I think its def something CPU related, CPU is i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz, upgrading to i7-4770K + z87 next week. But IDK its been bugging the hell out of me.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpitfire*
> 
> Does anyone get somewhat mild FPS drops in BF3? On 64 man servers I get constant 120FPS when im not near anyone but when I go outside into a battle I dip down into 70FPS. Maybe its something CPU related or maybe its just wishful thinking, but I expected constant 120FPS no matter what. Btw this is all on LOW graphic settings.
> 
> I get around 3000 Score on Unigine Valley so I think its def something CPU related, CPU is i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz, upgrading to i7-4770K + z87 next week. But IDK its been bugging the hell out of me.


Its the same for me also. SLIed Titan's and at 1440P BF3 hits a low of 64FPS.

Than again I'm running the back up ATM, I guess I could put the Z77 i7-3770k back together and retest but it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## booya

It's definitely not enough of 1200W PSU for OC'ed 4-SLI Titan and OC'ed 3930k. Yes? So with fourth card I need to change PSU or install a second one?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Its the same for me also. SLIed Titan's and at 1440P BF3 hits a low of 64FPS.
> 
> Than again I'm running the back up ATM, I guess I could put the Z77 i7-3770k back together and retest but it doesn't bother me that much.


don't go 3770k ... i have a 3770k overclocked to 4.7Ghz and i also get them drops it makes me sick LOL
Could be that we might need a 6-core ?

@*MrTooShort*
That BIOS u gave me, made my cards completely unstable, though it did read power of upto 112% so i dno. reverted


----------



## iSpitfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> don't go 3770k ... i have a 3770k overclocked to 4.7Ghz and i also get them drops it makes me sick LOL
> *Could be that we might need a 6-core* ?
> 
> @*MrTooShort*
> That BIOS u gave me, made my cards completely unstable, though it did read power of upto 112% so i dno. reverted


Thats what I'm thinking...

Maybe Large Address Aware (LAA) likes it?


----------



## Renairy

Spoke too soon... Just reflashed and reinstalled drivers...

That simple mod has proven to go all the way upto 117% while benching..

But no performance increase.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svl7*
> 
> It's ridiculous to use extreme overclocking with sub zero cooling as reference, the average user won't ever do this. If you circumvent power sensing on a hardware level and use extreme cooling you de facto won't have boost, so yes of course they have control over their clocks, cause it will never throttle down.
> On air it's a whole different story.
> For me it seems as if you simply dislike my mod for some reason, I don't care, my point was simply that some users may prefer to have adjustable voltage, proper idle clocks, a reasonable standard power target which will prevent throttling without the need of adjusting anything and some more tweaks. The vbios you praise so much might work fine for certain scenarios, but in my eyes it has some serious drawbacks. As I mentioned before, boost is a matter of taste, I don't like it, that's why I got rid of it.
> Everyone can choose what fits him best, but t think it's ridiculous to simply say "there's no reason to use that vbios" just because _you_ don't like it for whatever reason, I don't think I have to repeat myself why the hwbot vbios is not really the best vbios for everday use (in my opinion).


That's your opinion and a biased one at that.

The boost function when working doesn't behave any differently to fixed clocks under load so I don't understand why such a thing even needs to be mentioned. It's a mute point and a lame angle to try and sell your product.

Fact of the matter is this BIOS with the latest drivers seems to out perform all other custom BIOSs in all areas including yours. Nearly every custom BIOS floating around at the moment performs horribly with the new drivers. You'll get locks at random clock speeds that can't be fixed, clocks speeds and voltage will be unresponsive to change in precisionx and other apps, random driver and app crashes and all sorts of issues. Some that need driver reinstalls to fix, BIOS flashes back to reference to fix and for me I had to even clean install windows 8 also.

So a slightly higher 2D is hardly a negative in comparison to a stable system.

Not to mention the reference BIOS is now a much better solution with the new drivers than all these custom BIOS for the majority of overclocks out there. If you could set the 3D voltage on the reference BIOS to 1212mv and the power target to 320-350w then 99% of users would have no need for these custom BIOSs anymore. Close to all the issues that warranted them are now pretty much gone.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> don't go 3770k ... i have a 3770k overclocked to 4.7Ghz and i also get them drops it makes me sick LOL
> Could be that we might need a 6-core ?
> 
> @*MrTooShort*
> That BIOS u gave me, made my cards completely unstable, though it did read power of upto 112% so i dno. reverted


Nah my main system was a i7-3770k in a Asus MVF. But I've stripped it waiting on the i7-4930k part and whatever new/revised LGA2011 boards.

The numbers I posted was with a SLIed Titan setup that I'm using ATM in a AMD FX-8350 rig. In Synthetic benchmarks like 3DMarks Firestirke the damn CPU is holding the GPUs back
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/485566

So yea I already have a 3770k that I'm going to up and sale, might be time we all go Haswell or Ivy E.


----------



## Groove2013

Hello everyone









I'm kinda new here and any advice in how to correctly overclock my Titan would be more than welcome.

Have an ASUS with ASIC 78,2%.
PSU:
*Corsair HX620*
620 Watt
50 Amps
3x12V rails 18 Amps each
2x6+2 pins PCI-E connectors
ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91

I'm asking for advice, because this topic is just huge and it's almost impossible to read all the stuff here.

So I've done my best and found *Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25* to edit the BIOS and *nvflash v5.118 (Windows)* to flash the BIOS on my Titan.

What makes Titan throttle all the way down?
Only Power Target and Temps?

If 100% Power Target represents 250 Watt, than I suppose that *Max (mV)* should be changed to 120 % to unlock 300 Watt?
Do I have to only change *Max (mV)* value to 120% or are there other values to edit in BIOS?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> It's definitely not enough of 1200W PSU for OC'ed 4-SLI Titan and OC'ed 3930k. Yes? So with fourth card I need to change PSU or install a second one?


Recommend 1500Watts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda new here and any advice in how to correctly overclock my Titan would be more than welcome.
> 
> Have an ASUS with ASIC 78,2%.
> PSU:
> *Corsair HX620*
> 620 Watt
> 50 Amps
> 3x12V rails 18 Amps each
> 2x6+2 pins PCI-E connectors
> ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91
> 
> I'm asking for advice, because this topic is just huge and it's almost impossible to read all the stuff here.
> 
> So I've done my best and found *Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25* to edit the BIOS and *nvflash v5.118 (Windows)* to flash the BIOS on my Titan.
> 
> What makes Titan throttle all the way down?
> Only Power Target and Temps?
> 
> If 100% Power Target represents 250 Watt, than I suppose that *Max (mV)* should be changed to 120 % to unlock 300 Watt?
> Do I have to only change *Max (mV)* value to 120% or are there other values to edit in BIOS?


You can get the latest Precision X 4.2, it has indicator shows up to tell you what is going on with your card during throttle. 0|1 = inactive | Active on power, temp and voltage.

I customized mine as Power L, Volt L and Temp L. L = Limit.



So right now my GPU is limited by the voltage. My clock would go high if I enable overvolt or custom BIOS.


----------



## Renairy

delete


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So right now my GPU is limited by the voltage. My clock would go high if I enable overvolt or custom BIOS.


What are clocks and voltage you've set when throttling down to 1.032 MHz @ 1.162 V?

My MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 10 is also complaining about voltage limit, currently set to 1.175 V for 1.058 MHz, but throttling down to 1.032 MHz and 1.162 V once Voltage Limit =1.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> What is the voltage and clocks you've set? 1.175 V and 1.058 MHz?
> 
> My MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 10 is also complaining about voltage, currently set to 1.175 V for 1.058 MHz, but dropping to 1.032 MHz and 1.150 V.


Don't mind about my current OC... because Guild Wars 2 hate overclocking GPU, it just crash.. other games are fine. Mod BIOS I can run at 1160Mhz @ 1.212v you need mod bios for this.

You should not worry about voltage anyway,, just set it to the max overvoltage the chip on the GPU limits it anyhow. So just push your card and see where you can get it stable

I quitted using MSI... Precision X is better for me.


----------



## Jabba1977

Updated:

Here is my last 3DMARK11 with some OC on the memos... Is ok to go with Mem OC "in real games...."?

I´m back to Stock BIOS... TI BIOS for some reason "is bad" with the latest drivers and Evga Precision (tested for two days and crashes randomly without reason...).

I think Nvidia update their drivers / Evga with more solid performance, fan profile....

For the moment I´m at 1110 / 1094 for my SLI with stock voltage 1.162 and fan on auto with precision... No throttling, all "OK" (3DMARK 11 / UNIGINE...for now).

What do you think?, What is the max safe OC for memos / you have achieved with your Titans?.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/703970

Thanks!!!.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Maybe you, once my blocks get here I want 1.212v all the time in 3D.


That's what I'M saying, that's why i re flashed the Naennon bios,......


----------



## Devnant

A reference BIOs with 300W TDP, max overvoltage increased to 1212 mv, and fan speed unlocked to 100% would be just perfect for me. I also don´t mind boost 2.0, but having lower voltages than what you need to run stable overclocks on air seems sensible for 24/7.

I particularly don´t see any point in overclocking my card beyond what is necessary to match frames per second to my monitor refresh rate. So what I like about reference and TI bios is that you can adjust voltage, and what I don´t like about all the other custom BIOs is that voltage is fixed @ 1212 mv.

But, yeah, I also had problems with TI BIOs where clocks would get stuck @ lower levels after crashing on benchmarks. I also don´t like the reference BIOs because max TDP is too low, and I do need fan speed above 85% sometimes (noise doesn´t bother me since I play my games loud @ my 5.1 surround audio system).


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Updated:
> 
> Here is my last 3DMARK11 with some OC on the memos... Is ok to go with Mem OC "in real games...."?
> 
> *I´m back to Stock BIOS... TI BIOS for some reason "is bad" with the latest drivers and Evga Precision (tested for two days and crashes randomly without reason...).*
> 
> I think Nvidia update their drivers / Evga with more solid performance, fan profile....
> 
> For the moment I´m at 1110 / 1094 for my SLI with stock voltage 1.162 and fan on auto with precision... No throttling, all "OK" (3DMARK 11 / UNIGINE...for now).
> 
> What do you think?, What is the max safe OC for memos / you have achieved with your Titans?.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/703970
> 
> Thanks!!!.


Just to throw a differing experience into the ring...

I haven't had any issues with the TI BIOS after installing the new drivers. However, unlike most (it seems) I am only using Precision to monitor and NV Inspector batch files to change the clocks and voltage. The splash screen at boot that comes with the TI BIOS is a bit annoying, but as for performance/stability... so far so good.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> A reference BIOs with 300W TDP, max overvoltage increased to 1212 mv, and fan speed unlocked to 100% would be just perfect for me. I also don´t mind boost 2.0, but having lower voltages than what you need to run stable overclocks on air seems sensible for 24/7.
> 
> I particularly don´t see any point in overclocking my card beyond what is necessary to match frames per second to my monitor refresh rate. So what I like about reference and TI bios is that you can adjust voltage, and what I don´t like about all the other custom BIOs is that voltage is fixed @ 1212 mv.
> 
> But, yeah, I also had problems with TI BIOs where clocks would get stuck @ lower levels after crashing on benchmarks. I also don´t like the reference BIOs because max TDP is too low, and I do need fan speed above 85% sometimes (noise doesn´t bother me since I play my games loud @ my 5.1 surround audio system).


Use the engineering bios that Alatar posted.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> A reference BIOs with 300W TDP, max overvoltage increased to 1212 mv, and fan speed unlocked to 100% would be just perfect for me. I also don´t mind boost 2.0, but having lower voltages than what you need to run stable overclocks on air seems sensible for 24/7.
> 
> I particularly don´t see any point in overclocking my card beyond what is necessary to match frames per second to my monitor refresh rate. So what I like about reference and TI bios is that you can adjust voltage, and what I don´t like about all the other custom BIOs is that voltage is fixed @ 1212 mv.
> 
> But, yeah, I also had problems with TI BIOs where clocks would get stuck @ lower levels after crashing on benchmarks. I also don´t like the reference BIOs because max TDP is too low, and I do need fan speed above 85% sometimes (noise doesn´t bother me since I play my games loud @ my 5.1 surround audio system).
> 
> 
> 
> Use the engineering bios that Alatar posted.
Click to expand...

nope

max fan for eng.bios is 85%

and it crashes keplerbiostweaker when you try to edit it.

also it wont allow yo to set temperature limit >78C


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Just to throw a differing experience into the ring...
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the TI BIOS after installing the new drivers. However, unlike most (it seems) I am only using Precision to monitor and NV Inspector batch files to change the clocks and voltage. The splash screen at boot that comes with the TI BIOS is a bit annoying, but as for performance/stability... so far so good.


For me, the TI BIOS has "strange" settings in voltage and steps that doing randomly crashes on my own experiencie.

With this new drivers and Evga precision I am very happy with the last result that I posted.... What do you / s think about this result?.

Is Ok for a SLI setup?... I was a litlle dissapoint with the second GPU (ASIC 61%) its "good" with 1091 at stock voltage.... I´ll need to tested more on games... (FC3).

What about Mem Oc?, Is good / any difference in games?. I´m at 1600P.

Thanks!!!.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> For me, the TI BIOS has "strange" settings in voltage and steps that doing randomly crashes on my own experiencie.
> 
> With this new drivers and Evga precision I am very happy with the last result that I posted.... What do you / s think about this result?.
> 
> Is Ok for a SLI setup?... I was a litlle dissapoint with the second GPU (ASIC 61%) its "good" with 1091 at stock voltage.... I´ll need to tested more on games... (FC3).
> 
> What about Mem Oc?, Is good / any difference in games?. I´m at 1600P.
> 
> Thanks!!!.


For all my games, using SLI TITANs, I´ve found that around 1100 clocks is more than good enough to get 60 FPS in everything. And that´s without even touching the memory.


----------



## Jabba1977

Ok...thanks, What settings Do you use?....

Your SLI is throttling??????

What size resolution for you?....

Thanks, regards.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> From ManuelG at Nvidia Forums
> So does that mean that the Titan got the new fan controller that the 780 has? The one from all the review they were talking about?
> 
> from Tomshardware.com review


At the Nvidia forum lots of people reports problem with the fan after update and I can see one claims that is broked his card hehe.
But when that is said I also notice something funny with that driver, here is my post at the forum:

"This is intersting I have just installed a WB on the Titan and ofcours removed the stock fan and when I used this driver the card it self made a swirling nois under load. I reverted to beta and the sound went way ***?! "


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> All this rant and bant.. I'm on stock BIOS, using the stock +38mv and i couldn't be happier.
> Nobody wants 1.21v constant in 3D... all the time.
> Nobody wants anything more than 300mhz in idle.
> 
> My GPU's overclock depending on the Load and downclock if the Power isn't needed.
> Boost 2.0 rocks.
> I love seeing my GPU's at 600-800mhzMhz while in COD Blackops 2 with 0.887mv
> But jump to 1176Mhz/1.187v while i'm hoarding alien scum in Crysis 3.
> 
> Flash your bios's for benchmarking.. Revert to stock for 24/7
> My


This is a pretty silly statment and looks like you don`t have a clue what you are talking about. My card would not boost to 1176 MHz on stock because it needs 1.212v to run at that speed.
And why do I don`t want that volt running. This is OC forum right, how do you reach a good OC on your CPU for example if you didn`t raise the voltaged.
This is a stupid advice since the most of the issues here is that the boost mess things up.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Ok...thanks, What settings Do you use?....
> 
> Your SLI is throttling??????
> 
> What size resolution for you?....
> 
> Thanks, regards.


Settings: all at the top, but the AA. I adjust the AA depending if aliasing is noticeable or not, or if it really makes any difference. For example, I don´t play everything with x8 MSAA if there´s no difference from 2x or 4x MSAA.

Resolution: Always 2560 x 1440. No way I´m going back to 1920x1080. Ever.

Ideal for me is 1440p with 60 FPS (VSYNC Adpative, ON or OFF).


----------



## Lightning Whale

Hey I was wondering if I should get the Titan or 780 as I do a lot of photoshop and rendering on solid works I was wondering which would be better


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if I should get the Titan or 780 as I do a lot of photoshop and rendering on solid works I was wondering which would be better


4 Titans would be better than 1 Titan.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The 780 will do stuff like that just fine and cost a lot less...


----------



## Alatar

Titan for FP64/DP


----------



## Lightning Whale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 780 will do stuff like that just fine and cost a lot less...


thx but which would be better in the long run as I am also planning to switch to water cooling as currently i have a h100 and the rest are air cooled


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Just to throw a differing experience into the ring...
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the TI BIOS after installing the new drivers. However, unlike most (it seems) I am only using Precision to monitor and NV Inspector batch files to change the clocks and voltage. The splash screen at boot that comes with the TI BIOS is a bit annoying, but as for performance/stability... so far so good.


My results are the same. I've been using the TI bios with the latest drivers with zero problems. I was using the Naennon bios with a few tweaks before the TI bios, and it was generally fine too, other than I occasionally still had downclocking, which doesn't happen with the TI bios at the same or even higher settings. The TI bios plays fine with Precision...and I don't understand the hostility people have toward using it, but to each their own. I'm not a member of the TI forum, and don't know svl7, but I'm glad the bios is available for those who choose to use it.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Question for water cooled Titans.

I currently have the EVGA back plate but will be water cooled soon on the XSPC water block w/back plate. Can I still use the EVGA back plate or will I need to use the XPSC back plate?

Still waiting for my order to arrive so was just wondering.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Settings: all at the top, but the AA. I adjust the AA depending if aliasing is noticeable or not, or if it really makes any difference. For example, I don´t play everything with x8 MSAA if there´s no difference from 2x or 4x MSAA.
> 
> Resolution: Always 2560 x 1440. No way I´m going back to 1920x1080. Ever.
> 
> Ideal for me is 1440p with 60 FPS (VSYNC Adpative, ON or OFF).


Thanks!!!. I´d would said "about Clocks, OC, BIOS, Throttling, temps...", etc, etc...

What about yours???....

Regards.


----------



## Groove2013

HEEELP!!!
I've tried several modded BIOSes today and everything went ok with editing them (Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25) and applying them (nvflash v5.118).

But after I applied the last on (TI BIOS SC version), which was applied successfully, I restarted my PC and BOOOM... refuses to post - black screen and no beep.
Any idea what and how to do?

Managed to boot from my old GTX 580 using the same PCI-E slot that Titan was in when I flashed it and connected with same PCI-E cables. So motherboard PCI-E slot or PSU PCI-E connectors dammage excluded.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> HEEELP!!!
> I've tried several modded BIOSes today and everything went ok with editing them (Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25) and applying them (nvflash v5.118).
> 
> But after I applied the last on (TI BIOS SC version), which was applied successfully, I restarted my PC and BOOOM... refuses to post - black screen and no beep.
> Any idea what and how to do?


follow the guide to fixing a bios flash that you can find in the OP.

If you don't have a secondary graphics card, google for a blind flashing guide.


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> HEEELP!!!
> I've tried several modded BIOSes today and everything went ok with editing them (Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25) and applying them (nvflash v5.118).
> 
> But after I applied the last on (TI BIOS SC version), which was applied successfully, I restarted my PC and BOOOM... refuses to post - black screen and no beep.
> Any idea what and how to do?


I had the same problem when I tried modifying the TI bios power limits. I verified the changed 32 bit words and the checksum with a hex editor before flashing too. I think there's something going on in the TI bios that screws things up when something is changed, kind of like the Engineering bios can't be even opened with KeplerBiosTweaker. I like the TI bios, but I'd like to know why I can't even tweak the power settings with a hex editor (trivial mod) without a black screen.

ETA: I assume you recovered from the flash ok?


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> follow the guide to fixing a bios flash that you can find in the OP.
> 
> If you don't have a secondary graphics card, google for a blind flashing guide.


Sorry, but what is "OP"?


----------



## Jue

Has anyone had any problems with the latest drivers 320.18 and freezes/lockups at all?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Sorry, but what is "OP"?


Original post, the first post of the thread.

The guide I wrote has a detailed part about fixing flashes that went bad.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Sorry, but what is "OP"?


OP on forums like this is gonna be Opening Post, 1st post of the thread. Other times OP can stand for thread starter also.

On gaming sections OP is Over Powered, meaning its over powered and needs a balance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Original post, the first post of the thread.
> 
> The guide I wrote has a detailed part about fixing flashes that went bad.


Beat me by a hair


----------



## bmg2

The recovery guide in the OP is very good. One minor variation might apply... I normally never use the built in video in my processor/mb, but it's potentially handy for recovery from a bad flash..that's the only time I've used it. You'll likely still have to remove the dead card, boot to the bios and select iGPU (or whatever it's called as video, rather than auto or pcie), then reboot to verify it's working ok, shutdown, reinstall the dead card, reboot and do the recovery flash. Boot to bios and select auto or pcie for video again.


----------



## nagle3092

Lol, I just fixed two bad flashes last night. Nothing gets your attention like bricking 2K worth of hardware. It was with the TI bios I might add, but I did edit them so it was probably me.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Just to throw a differing experience into the ring...
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the TI BIOS after installing the new drivers. However, unlike most (it seems) I am only using Precision to monitor and NV Inspector batch files to change the clocks and voltage. The splash screen at boot that comes with the TI BIOS is a bit annoying, but as for performance/stability... so far so good.


Then remove the splash screen. I have it without it.


----------



## wuannai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> HEEELP!!!
> I've tried several modded BIOSes today and everything went ok with editing them (Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25) and applying them (nvflash v5.118).
> 
> But after I applied the last on (TI BIOS SC version), which was applied successfully, I restarted my PC and BOOOM... refuses to post - black screen and no beep.
> Any idea what and how to do?
> 
> Managed to boot from my old GTX 580 using the same PCI-E slot that Titan was in when I flashed it and connected with same PCI-E cables. So motherboard PCI-E slot or PSU PCI-E connectors dammage excluded.


Happened the same. I think we should pay more attention to svl7's words to not to mod the TI bios with any bios editing tool.

Reflash and you're in again.


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> Happened the same. I think we should pay more attention to svl7's words to not to mod the TI bios with any bios editing tool.
> 
> Reflash and you're in again.


Probably so, but I'd really like to know why you can't do even basic things like modify the power limits without the bios causing a dead card. It's not just that you can't use a bios editor, even changing power limits with a hex editor screws things up. Even though I like the bios, I'm wondering what the heck is going on.


----------



## LuckyNumber13

So would like everyones opinion on this one..
failing gpu or mobo gone wrong or cpu failure?
so a little back I put my build together (sabertooth z77, i7
3770k, gtx titan, 1200w psu.) so everyone was good
I could surf the net , watch 1080p movies but the moment
I went to try to play a game or do a graphical stress test
my comp would shutdown to a black screen (not reboot but
shutdown). so I reset gpu, got a second 1200w psu to test
with and done a bunch of other things..still freezing.
lately though now right off the start of the comp it start to
have lines/ depixel (even in bios) then when the windows trys
to start (at the logo part) it freezes and goes to black screen.
any thoughts.. i'm almost positive it's the gpu.
this is what it looks like.


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Just to throw a differing experience into the ring...
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the TI BIOS after installing the new drivers. However, unlike most (it seems) I am only using Precision to monitor and NV Inspector batch files to change the clocks and voltage. The splash screen at boot that comes with the TI BIOS is a bit annoying, but as for performance/stability... so far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> Then remove the splash screen. I have it without it.
Click to expand...

Given the warnings of the last few posts about what happens when you try to edit that BIOS... I rather not attempt it considering I don't know how to remove the splash screen. Maybe, you could post a guide.









I assume it requires a hex edit...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> So would like everyones opinion on this one..
> failing gpu or mobo gone wrong or cpu failure?
> so a little back I put my build together (sabertooth z77, i7
> 3770k, gtx titan, 1200w psu.) so everyone was good
> I could surf the net , watch 1080p movies but the moment
> I went to try to play a game or do a graphical stress test
> my comp would shutdown to a black screen (not reboot but
> shutdown). so I reset gpu, got a second 1200w psu to test
> with and done a bunch of other things..still freezing.
> lately though now right off the start of the comp it start to
> have lines/ depixel (even in bios) then when the windows trys
> to start (at the logo part) it freezes and goes to black screen.
> any thoughts.. i'm almost positive it's the gpu.
> this is what it looks like.


Sadly, I've seen those red artifacts. Its definitely a gpu issue. Good luck w/ the rma bud


----------



## Snuddi

Was going to try a bios flash a try to get rid of throutle but I get this error. How have you guys got by this?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> So would like everyones opinion on this one..
> failing gpu or mobo gone wrong or cpu failure?
> so a little back I put my build together (sabertooth z77, i7
> 3770k, gtx titan, 1200w psu.) so everyone was good
> I could surf the net , watch 1080p movies but the moment
> I went to try to play a game or do a graphical stress test
> my comp would shutdown to a black screen (not reboot but
> shutdown). so I reset gpu, got a second 1200w psu to test
> with and done a bunch of other things..still freezing.
> lately though now right off the start of the comp it start to
> have lines/ depixel (even in bios) then when the windows trys
> to start (at the logo part) it freezes and goes to black screen.
> any thoughts.. i'm almost positive it's the gpu.
> this is what it looks like.


Send it back, NOW,......


----------



## LuckyNumber13

just filled out the RMA process with evga (well at the least the ticket part)
wheels are in motion now..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> just filled out the RMA process with evga (well at the least the ticket part)
> wheels are in motion now..


Good luck pal









edit: btw, do you get the same thing w/ the Titan on the stock cooler?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuddi*
> 
> Was going to try a bios flash a try to get rid of throutle but I get this error. How have you guys got by this?


Use the cmd.exe to run it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jue*
> 
> Has anyone had any problems with the latest drivers 320.18 and freezes/lockups at all?


I did before. A motherboard bios update fixed the problem for me.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuddi*
> 
> Was going to try a bios flash a try to get rid of throutle but I get this error. How have you guys got by this?


Follow the guide here and make sure to download the bios updating tool that he links

http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## carcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> So would like everyones opinion on this one..
> failing gpu or mobo gone wrong or cpu failure?
> so a little back I put my build together (sabertooth z77, i7
> 3770k, gtx titan, 1200w psu.) so everyone was good
> I could surf the net , watch 1080p movies but the moment
> I went to try to play a game or do a graphical stress test
> my comp would shutdown to a black screen (not reboot but
> shutdown). so I reset gpu, got a second 1200w psu to test
> with and done a bunch of other things..still freezing.
> lately though now right off the start of the comp it start to
> have lines/ depixel (even in bios) then when the windows trys
> to start (at the logo part) it freezes and goes to black screen.
> any thoughts.. i'm almost positive it's the gpu.
> this is what it looks like.


I had this exact thing happen about a month ago with one of my EVGA Titans. I made the support ticket on a Saturday and someone got in touch with me within an hour; RMA approval was given by Monday. I hope it goes as smoothly for you as it did for me.


----------



## Lightning Whale

Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


Not really. They are beast cards and its pretty neat to have 6GB of VRAM. I'll never have to worry about that for as long as I have these cards. That said, of course I'd go for 780's if I was buying today.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuddi*
> 
> Was going to try a bios flash a try to get rid of throutle but I get this error. How have you guys got by this?


Download the Windows version.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


Nope. I still have 2 of the fastest GPU in the world. I can skip the 7xx series and upgrade when maxwell comes out.

My issue with the whole argument is that when titans came out they were 1k. Nobody should of been buying titans if they couldn't handle it financially. If u could afford titans u bought them. So why regret it if u could afford it. Titan>780 in performance.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


Nope. I'm enjoying my cards. However like others if I'm gonna buy today the 780s will do since I don't do compute task, only using a single 2560x1440 screen (Crossover 27Q Gold PP soon a Tempest X270OC AG), and I'm not a benchmark top 50 kind of guy so having the 2nd best ATM single GPU is good enough for me.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


Nope. I've been wanting this card for the last 2 years. Nvidia finally made it and it's a beast. Total pain in my ass but I love it and will buy more when my loop and case mods are done.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


i was feeling regret on how close the 780 was, so i sold my titan for $1000 and only lost $100, waiting till the 8970 is released before i decide on 780 or 8970


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


For the price I got them for, nah







Had I paid full retail, yes


----------



## Alatar

I paid full retail in Finland.

That translates to $1370 lol. But I don't care, I benchmark more than I game, a 780 wouldn't fit my needs, it doesn't bench as high.


----------



## wermad

I'm good, Surround is pushing more then 3gb in some games so I'm glad I have up to 6gb


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I paid full retail in Finland.
> 
> That translates to $1370 lol. But I don't care, I benchmark more than I game, a 780 wouldn't fit my needs, it doesn't bench as high.


You paid 1370 euros for a Titan??? Man I thought Titans in my country are expensive...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> You paid 1370 euros for a Titan??? Man I thought Titans in my country are expensive...


Thats pocket change for Alatar.


----------



## revro

1370$ is 1370 Dollars









best
revro


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyNumber13*
> 
> So would like everyones opinion on this one..
> failing gpu or mobo gone wrong or cpu failure?
> so a little back I put my build together (sabertooth z77, i7
> 3770k, gtx titan, 1200w psu.) so everyone was good
> I could surf the net , watch 1080p movies but the moment
> I went to try to play a game or do a graphical stress test
> my comp would shutdown to a black screen (not reboot but
> shutdown). so I reset gpu, got a second 1200w psu to test
> with and done a bunch of other things..still freezing.
> lately though now right off the start of the comp it start to
> have lines/ depixel (even in bios) then when the windows trys
> to start (at the logo part) it freezes and goes to black screen.
> any thoughts.. i'm almost positive it's the gpu.
> this is what it looks like.


Check your monitor cable.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> 1370$ is 1370 Dollars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Oh US dollars... man that's still mighty expensive for a Titan


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


I regret buying only 1 Titan, but then again, my budget is only for 1 Titan which meet/exceed my needs.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightning Whale*
> 
> Anybody feel any regret for going for the Titan?


On one hand, my GTX 580 3 GB was till now ok for gaming on a 22" monitor (1680x1050) as for me. That's why I think I should have waited some more for the GTX 780 with same VRAM amount and way more horse power, that would have totally covered my needs in terms of gaming by now + the price is more acceptable by 300€.

But on the other hand, now having my GTX Titan, I think it's more feature proof with it's 6 GB VRAM and good chip/memory OC potential for coming years, because some games (like BF3) are already now hitting the 3 GB VRAM limit when gaming on 1920x1080, not even talking about upcoming games, that will certainly feature more detailed/qualitative textures/objects and bigger maps to play on.


----------



## Arnoud87

maybe im not allowed to post here but.......

Cant decide or TITAN or 780.. difference......... 600 euro vs 920 euro.... 300 euro
I know frametime of titan is 10% beter AND.. its about 8% faster too. makes it 18% faster feeling

Im a hardware freak as well. Well, I wait some weeks to be sure at least.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> maybe im not allowed to post here but.......
> 
> Cant decide or TITAN or 780.. difference......... 600 euro vs 920 euro.... 300 euro
> I know frametime of tian is 10% beter AND.. its abot 8% faster too.
> 
> To start with i had the 680 Lightning @1300mhz..... for me it was too slow, so was the 7970 at 1200mhz
> I play at 1080p 120hz.
> 
> Really got my hands in my hair... damnn now what .. maybe even going 690?


Two GTX 780s for 1080p 120Hz


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Hi Guys,

I know there were some modded Bios for Titan. But can You please tell me if there are any modded Bios for GTX 780 with higer voltage 1.21V? When I raise voltage by adding +37mV offset my card uses 1.187V. I have a Zotac 780 referance card and would like to go higher to 1.21V.
Maybe someone knows how to mod the Bios using kepler Bios Tweaker? I think I need to raise the p08 state voltage to 1.21V, can someone confirm that it is correct.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know there were some modded Bios for Titan. But can You please tell me if there are any modded Bios for GTX 780 with higer voltage 1.21V? When I raise voltage by adding +37mV offset my card uses 1.187V. I have a Zotac 780 referance card and would like to go higher to 1.21V.
> Maybe someone knows how to mod the Bios using kepler Bios Tweaker? I think I need to raise the p08 state voltage to 1.21V, can someone confirm that it is correct.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


780 is still a GK110 like the Titan so any and all bios should also max out at 1.212 as they release, for more voltage you'd have to hardmod, thank the NV greenlight program







. As for the bios Tweaker I can't help you there . ; ;


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> I have a Zotac 780 referance card and would like to go higher to 1.21V.
> Maybe someone knows how to mod the Bios using kepler Bios Tweaker? I think I need to raise the p08 state voltage to 1.21V, can someone confirm that it is correct.


Bump up P00 and P02 to 1.21 V.


----------



## dph314

Would somebody be able to upload the stock EVGA SuperClocked BIOS for me?







Or point me to a post it's uploaded to? I'll keep looking in the meantime, but it would be much appreciated. Forgot to back it up when I did a clean install of Windows.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Would somebody be able to upload the stock EVGA SuperClocked BIOS for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or point me to a post it's uploaded to? I'll keep looking in the meantime, but it would be much appreciated. Forgot to back it up when I did a clean install of Windows.


http://1pcent.com/files/nvidia/MyStockSCTitan.zip


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Would somebody be able to upload the stock EVGA SuperClocked BIOS for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or point me to a post it's uploaded to? I'll keep looking in the meantime, but it would be much appreciated. Forgot to back it up when I did a clean install of Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> http://1pcent.com/files/nvidia/MyStockSCTitan.zip
Click to expand...

thanks, i had forgotten the original 1005.rom filename. i saved it as stock.rom. later i got paranoid.. im not sure in case of RMA they would a noticed the modified bios rom filename









btw, i beat your valley score by 0.1 fps / 1 point LOL


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Would somebody be able to upload the stock EVGA SuperClocked BIOS for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or point me to a post it's uploaded to? I'll keep looking in the meantime, but it would be much appreciated. Forgot to back it up when I did a clean install of Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> http://1pcent.com/files/nvidia/MyStockSCTitan.zip
Click to expand...

Thanks







Totally forgot about that site.


----------



## Devnant

So guys, I took a shot customizing the reference bios with Kepler Tweak v 1.25. I used EVGA SC ref BIOS, and just changed max TDP to 120% and max fan speed to 100%.

System: SLI TITANs using 320.18 drivers. EVGA PRecision 4.2.0. RivaTuner stats OSD enabled. i7 3770k. Seasonic Platinum PSU 1000W.

Test: playing Tomb Raider all ultra with 2xSSAA, with SLI TITANs, SLI and triple buffering ON @ 1440p.

Precision settings:

Power target:120%
Temp target: 94%
Core clock @ 1110 MHz/1775 mv
Mem clock + 200 for both cards
Fan speed around 90% with temps around 65% on air

Here´s the weird thing.

GPU 1 frequently reaches 120%, and throttles the card back to 1045 MHz.. OSD reports 1 for power limit reached when this happens.
GPU 2 is @ 1110 MHz 24/7.

Tried raising TDP limit to 140%, and same deal happened with GPU1. Only GPU 2 has stable clocks.

It´s like increasing TDP is not helping at all. Any thoughts?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> So guys, I took a shot customizing the reference bios with Kepler Tweak v 1.25. I used EVGA SC ref BIOS, and just changed max TDP to 120% and max fan speed to 100%.


It won't work (talking about the TDP alone). Many people tried it before you (including me), you can't just change the TDP using KBT and expect it to work. Simply it doesn't work. You need to do it with Hex editor, how, i don't know.

Otherwise anybody would just edit with KBT their stock biose's and custom bioses you can find in here and all over the net would not exist.

PS: since you have SLI, i am guessing that the second card takes less load that's why it doesn't throttle at all.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> It won't work (talking about the TDP alone). Many people tried it before you (including me), you can't just change the TDP using KBT and expect it to work. Simply it doesn't work. You need to do it with Hex editor, how, i don't know.
> 
> Otherwise anybody would just edit with KBT their stock biose's and custom bioses you can find in here and all over the net would not exist.


Yeah, I was suspecting it wasn´t doing anything. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Yeah, I was suspecting it wasn´t doing anything. Thanks a lot man.


Cheers mate...









No prob, personally it took me 10 minutes (signle card setup here) to understand that it simply doesn't work and couple of hours reading the forums to verify it, that was 1.5 month ago.

This info should be in the first post of any dedicated Titan mega-thread, right above any custom bios's list imho...otherwise lot's of wasted hours, lol...


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Cheers mate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No prob, personally it took me 10 minutes (signle card setup here) to understand that it simply doesn't work and couple of hours reading the forums to verify it, that was 1.5 month ago.
> 
> This info should be in the first post of any dedicated Titan mega-thread, right above any custom bios's list imho...otherwise lot's of wasted hours, lol...


Lol yeah. Took me a bit more than that to notice something was weird, but mainly because I was enjoying the game too much.









I agree, there should be a warning @ the OP to not attempt to change TDP limits with BIOs tweakers. I think a list of custom BIOs is already on Alastar´s plans.


----------



## dealio

it doesnt fully work as expected but changing the power limit does something....

may i qoute myself









the first run went above 106%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> too high memory OC can do weird stuff. like appear to fix throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> below is two back to back Valley runs (extreme HD).
> 
> both *slightly modded (with KBT) EVGA SC bios with power limit 115%*.
> 
> +38mV. no GPU clock offset.
> 
> 
> *+500 mem*
> 
> *+600 mem*
> 
> notice how the 2nd run held 1.200V constant but was not using as much power. the 1st run throttled when it reached the power limit..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What is EVGA's warranty? Is it 1 or 3 years?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What is EVGA's warranty? Is it 1 or 3 years?


3 Years Standard.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> 3 Years Standard.


Very nice. Thanks for the quick answer. REP+


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> 3 Years Standard.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Thanks for the quick answer. REP+
Click to expand...

You have to register within 30 days if you'd like the extended warranty too. But the extended warranty won't carry on to the next owner if you sell it, only the 3-year standard warranty transfers.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> it doesnt fully work as expected but changing the power limit does something....
> 
> may i qoute myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first run went above 106%


It certainly did nothing for me. Saved my SC's bios using GPU-Z, edited it with KBT, set TDP to 300W/120%, saved it and flashed the card with it. Set the power to 120% using the AB, retested with AVPDX11, Sniper Elite V2 and Sleeping Dogs - these are only a few of several bada$$ benchmarks that can cause tdp throttling even at stock settings-, i was getting power throttle even on stock SC clocks with the stock bios and the same phenomenon continued with the "edited" one.

Unfortunately i RMAd the card and shipped it today back to EVGA due to clicking/ticking noise from the fan even at 30% rpms so i can't (and won't be able to) perform any tests at the time being...

But although it's been more than a month since i tested this, i have kept the Afterburner graphs so i can see the before and the after at any given time (lol, i always do that),I have a massive collection of graphs during benches, reall gaming under different conditions and OCs etc) so i can post the graphs if anyone is interested.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You can't just edit the stock bios and eliminate throttling. That's why the Naennon bios was so popular in the first place...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> No one pays attention to how much power theirs pulls during gaming? Just curious and would like to make sure I'm not continuously drawing too much for the VRMs. I can't imagine that I am as I'm sure some of you are pulling more continuously, but I'm a little new to running a $1000 card with a modded bios (aka no warranty) and am still a little paranoid .


I had never overclocked till just before I bought my titans. I played around with my sli 680s and then decided to buy the titans. Now a few weeks after buying them I modded the bios and overclocked, they are running great. Very happy with them. Now I wish nvidia would give 5x1 surround support!!!!

You can always re flash I hear. But I haven't heard of anyone having to much of a problem, but then I haven't read the thread for nearly a month.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You can't just edit the stock bios and eliminate throttling. That's why the Naennon bios was so popular in the first place...


I'm still running Naennons. Is there something better now?

For games like Grid 2, ARMA 3, DayZ, Crysis 3 do you think I should get a 3rd Titan for a 3x1 portrait surround. (3240 x 1920). I want 120 FPS minimum. I'm getting 140s on cod:bo2. Just wondering if a 3rd is worth it and will it be reliable for gaming.

Thanks


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You can't just edit the stock bios and eliminate throttling. That's why the Naennon bios was so popular in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still running Naennons. Is there something better now?
> 
> For games like Grid 2, ARMA 3, DayZ, Crysis 3 do you think I should get a 3rd Titan for a 3x1 portrait surround. (3240 x 1920). I want 120 FPS minimum. I'm getting 140s on cod:bo2. Just wondering if a 3rd is worth it and will it be reliable for gaming.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

If you're talking about maxing games out with 120fps min's...that won't happen with games like Crysis 3 even on one 1080p screen, but might be doable for somewhat less intense games. Or, once settings start dropping, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Arnoud87

Nevermind my question about Titan or 780..... just ordered a titan for 833 euros..







. Had some luck.. seems like just right priced that way...


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> It's kind of hard to see with the pics, but the t6 is just barely too small. If I start to turn it it will start stripping the inside of the screw. I've tried three different t7s as well, but they're all too big.


Take a thin piece of cloth, and go in with that with the T6 bit.


----------



## Rei86

Why won't my quotes no longer quote the quotes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You have to register within 30 days if you'd like the extended warranty too. But the extended warranty won't carry on to the next owner if you sell it, only the 3-year standard warranty transfers.


5 and 10 year is the extended warranties.

Next is also how you'll like your RMA's shipped. Out of all the companies I've dealt with EVGA's the easiest and quickest I've dealt with when it comes to RMA. Asus's has gotten better but their turnaround time sucks.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> Nevermind my question about Titan or 780..... just ordered a titan for 833 euros..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had some luck.. seems like just right priced that way...


That is a great price for a Titan (especially in Europe)! You did well my friend.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Why won't my quotes no longer quote the quotes?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You have to register within 30 days if you'd like the extended warranty too. But the extended warranty won't carry on to the next owner if you sell it, only the 3-year standard warranty transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 and 10 year is the extended warranties.
> 
> Next is also how you'll like your RMA's shipped. Out of all the companies I've dealt with EVGA's the easiest and quickest I've dealt with when it comes to RMA. Asus's has gotten better but their turnaround time sucks.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's what I mean. I just meant the only one that carries on to the next owner, should the card be sold, is the standard 3-years, regardless of what warranty the original owner actually purchased.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yep, that's what I mean. I just meant the only one that carries on to the next owner, should the card be sold, is the standard 3-years, regardless of what warranty the original owner actually purchased.


yeah I was just adding in what they could get. All my cards...and I don't need too but I have five year extended with two day shipping (?)


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yep, that's what I mean. I just meant the only one that carries on to the next owner, should the card be sold, is the standard 3-years, regardless of what warranty the original owner actually purchased.


Unless you are kind and tell the next owner to bother you if they need an RMA post 3-Years!


----------



## TechJunki

Has anyone tried putting Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on their Titan gpu?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechJunki*
> 
> Has anyone tried putting Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on their Titan gpu?


I have, it yielded negligible results comapared to PK-3.


----------



## TechJunki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I have, it yielded negligible results comapared to PK-3.


I won't bother then, thanks


----------



## Alatar

Card under water finally at 11:30pm....



Worst watercooling installation experience ever, 4 of the 6 compressions and all quick disconnects that I ordered leaked like no tomorrow. Guess I'm gonna have to switch to better quality stuff or something....

Have to send an angry email to aquatuning though...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Card under water finally at 11:30pm....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst watercooling installation experience ever, 4 of the 6 compressions and all quick disconnects that I ordered leaked like no tomorrow. Guess I'm gonna have to switch to better quality stuff or something....
> 
> Have to send an angry email to aquatuning though...


I'm thinking of getting the Koolance QD3s


----------



## Alatar

Sounds good









The quick disconnects were $1 each on aquatuning. Now I know why lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quick disconnects were $1 each on aquatuning. Now I know why lol


Lol, I bought the phobya ones, they look like pneumatic qdc's tbh. It works ok as a drain system but looks too restrictive and has some spill after disconnecting. Going to try the Koolance ones for my external rad (at least) and probably some other things too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Bitspower all the way for me...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

XSPC water block w/back plate on the way. Was wondering if I can still use the EVGA back plate.


----------



## FtW 420

I have the koolance vl4 type QDCs, lose a drop here & there disconnecting, have never had a leak or a spill.

You do have to be a little careful connecting them, I've jammed the male in a bit too roughly & ripped the o-ring, but realized I did it & replaced it before starting up.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have the koolance vl4 type QDCs, lose a drop here & there disconnecting, have never had a leak or a spill.
> 
> You do have to be a little careful connecting them, I've jammed the male in a bit too roughly & ripped the o-ring, but realized I did it & replaced it before starting up.


I did have the VL4 and had some dribble too, so it was used as a drain line only. From the old review, the VL3N were the ones tested to have no spill. It didn't have the highest flow (VL4) but it was one of the best and it had no spill. Hopefully, they applied that design to the QD3s I'm looking at.

Once I test my MVE, I'll be ordering an ek block for it and some Koolance black qdc's.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I did have the VL4 and had some dribble too, so it was used as a drain line only. From the old review, the VL3N were the ones tested to have no spill. It didn't have the highest flow (VL4) but it was one of the best and it had no spill. Hopefully, they applied that design to the QD3s I'm looking at.
> 
> Once I test my MVE, I'll be ordering an ek block for it and some Koolance black qdc's.


Where did you guys find those black ones? I just got the Swiftech QDCs but if I would have seen some black koolance ones I would have gotten those...

I should have checked their website, yeah well Im ordering 2 sets and Im gonna try these too.

And they are local, how did I never notice this...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Where did you guys find those black ones? I just got the Swiftech QDCs but if I would have seen some black koolance ones I would have gotten those...


Koolance has them on their site. I haven't seen them yet on ppcs or frozencpu, but Hellfire on ebay has them (albeit with a premium price tag







).

http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_142


----------



## carlhil2

How easy is it to install the XSPC Titan block w/back plate?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How easy is it to install the XSPC Titan block w/back plate?


Know how to use a PH1 and T6 screw driver?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Know how to use a PH1 and T6 screw driver?


Lol, what's that,......thanks anyways, i guess i am going to have to go around the corner to this Kids PC Service shop, i am HOPING he has the tools,....


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.amazon.com/Cell-Phone-Multifunctional-Screwdriver-Opening/dp/B004BJ4XOK, will this work?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> 15 insert bits t5, *t6*,, t8, t10 T15 PH0 *PH1* PH2 SL2 SL3 U4 Y0


- sounds like it

Any good hardware/tool shop should have the individual ones, and not expensive..


----------



## wermad

Torq looks like a star shape. PH1 is philips head #1. I would use a precision screw driver set tbh. Regular drivers may strip the head. Get something like this:



http://www.harborfreight.com/33-piece-precision-screwdriver-set-93916.html

That swiveling end allows for more pressure on the screw and still freely allows you to turn it and remove the screw. I've lost count of incidents where folks use regular drivers and strip the screw head.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Torq looks like a star shape. PH1 is philips head #1. I would use a precision screw driver set tbh. Regular drivers may strip the head. Get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/33-piece-precision-screwdriver-set-93916.html


Thanks fellas,........


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, what's that,......thanks anyways, i guess i am going to have to go around the corner to this Kids PC Service shop, i am HOPING he has the tools,....


Sorry came off sounding like an ass

PH1 screwdriver
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/tools/Screwdrivers/Screwdrivers-Philips-Tip/st-ph1-sh-phillips-screwdriver-1-x-1-1-4?utm_source=google_pr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Screwdrivers-Philips-Tip-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=COb14_jEvLcCFUlo7AodB38AEQ

T6 Torx Screwdriver
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/tools/Screwdrivers/cScrewdrivers-Torx-Tip/st-t6-2-torx-screwdriver-t6-x-2?utm_source=google_pr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Screwdrivers-Torx-Tip-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=CLf2sInFvLcCFWhp7AodA1MAxA

Or buy this kit since its boss...price jumped up but you can pick up any PC tool kit and it'll have about the same stuff
http://www.amazon.com/iFixit-IF145-072-1-Pro-Tech-Toolkit/dp/B007XGWQ2Y

Depending when you got a Titan it'll either have the Philips screws or Torx screws with a mix of Philips for the GPU back. Just unscrew, take off the old thermal pads, clean the TIM off the GPU, replace the TIM, put on the new thermal pads that EK supplies you with (cutting might be involved but that's simple), screw it back on and you're good to go.



Takes a total of like ten to twinity minutes.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Sorry came off sounding like an ass
> 
> PH1 screwdriver
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/tools/Screwdrivers/Screwdrivers-Philips-Tip/st-ph1-sh-phillips-screwdriver-1-x-1-1-4?utm_source=google_pr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Screwdrivers-Philips-Tip-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=COb14_jEvLcCFUlo7AodB38AEQ
> 
> T6 Torx Screwdriver
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/tools/Screwdrivers/cScrewdrivers-Torx-Tip/st-t6-2-torx-screwdriver-t6-x-2?utm_source=google_pr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Screwdrivers-Torx-Tip-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=CLf2sInFvLcCFWhp7AodA1MAxA
> 
> Or buy this kit since its boss...price jumped up but you can pick up any PC tool kit and it'll have about the same stuff
> http://www.amazon.com/iFixit-IF145-072-1-Pro-Tech-Toolkit/dp/B007XGWQ2Y
> 
> Depending when you got a Titan it'll either have the Philips screws or Torx screws with a mix of Philips for the GPU back. Just unscrew, take off the old thermal pads, clean the TIM off the GPU, replace the TIM, put on the new thermal pads that EK supplies you with (cutting might be involved but that's simple), screw it back on and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a total of like ten to twinity minutes.


The guy in the video sure knows his stuff!!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The guy in the video sure knows his stuff!!


I disagree









Man to bad for the DVI-D and DVI-I Ports. If one of them was gone we could use a single PCI bracket to make it look even cleaner like the 500 series.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Shut your mouth! Two DVI ports was such a breath of fresh air after suffering with only one the past year on my 7970's! I had to have an active DP to DVI adapter for my second 1440p monitor...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Torq looks like a star shape. PH1 is philips head #1. I would use a precision screw driver set tbh. Regular drivers may strip the head. Get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/33-piece-precision-screwdriver-set-93916.html
> 
> That swiveling end allows for more pressure on the screw and still freely allows you to turn it and remove the screw. I've lost count of incidents where folks use regular drivers and strip the screw head.


+1

I learned this the hard way with my GTX 480...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Koolance QD3s


Black ones!

Dammit!

When will they be available?

I'd recommend the QD3s. Easily the best ones I've used so far. They have some serious springs in them though. Disengaging them can be violent if you're not expecting it. With the right angle even despite the weight of them you can shoot them a good 1-2m. Lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> btw, i beat your valley score by 0.1 fps / 1 point LOL


1 point. Lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Black ones!
> 
> Dammit!
> 
> When will they be available?
> 
> I'd recommend the QD3s. Easily the best ones I've used so far. They have some serious springs in them though. Disengaging them can be violent if you're not expecting it. With the right angle even despite the weight of them you can shoot them a good 1-2m. Lol.
> 1 point. Lol.


Koolance has them on their site. Hellfire on ebay has them but be prepared to pay a bit more from him. He ships from AZ and Koolance from WA btw









I'll hit up Philly to find out when ppcs.com will get them. I'm sure frozencpu will get them too.

Yeah, I'm eying the QD3s too. Im going to wait for ppcs since I may order some other stuff from them too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> +1
> 
> I learned this the hard way with my GTX 480...


I've had close calls initially. Found my precision set I had lying around. Its now part of my go-to-first tools. Definitely worth it and you can find them in hardware stores.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Koolance has them on their site. Hellfire on ebay has them but be prepared to pay a bit more from him. He ships from AZ and Koolance from WA btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll hit up Philly to find out when ppcs.com will get them. I'm sure frozencpu will get them too.
> 
> Yeah, I'm eying the QD3s too. Im going to wait for ppcs since I may order some other stuff from them too.
> I've had close calls initially. Found my precision set I had lying around. Its now part of my go-to-first tools. Definitely worth it and you can find them in hardware stores.


Dam. Hate living in Australia, we only have the nickle ones here. Never import full ranges of products.


----------



## xorbe

8+ hours without a post ... did everyone run off to the 780 and 770 threads?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Man.. Titan gets no love, 780 gets a back plate for free with purchase.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Man.. Titan gets no love, 780 gets a back plate for free with purchase.


Wasn't that for the 770?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Wasn't that for the 770?


Whoops.. Read that wrong. yes 770


----------



## Groove2013

Finally recovered my Titan's vBIOS that I've tried to flash with TI's vBIOS ("svl7" mod) modded a little bit with "Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.25" (what I shouldn't have done).

Now having stock vBIOS again, I've reflashed it once again to TI's vBIOS ("svl7" mod), but this time without modding it. Everything went fine.

Here is what I've done using TI's vBIOS ("svl7" mod) to achieve my scores.

First thing I think should be mentioned for those who still don't know it, is that Titans have their TDP kinda "firmware locked" to max 265 W @ 106% power target and 250 W TDP @ 100% power target in their vBIOS.

However, havingy a graphic card like Titan, inserted into a PCI-E slot (75 W) and connected to the PSU with 1x 6-pin PCI-E cable (75 W) and 1x 8-pin PCI-E cable (150 W) results in making it physically possible the Titan to draw 300 W (75+75+150=300) instead of only 265 W.

So, If you get a look in TI's vBIOS, first thing you'll probably notice, is that "svl7" has set 100 % power target to 350 W.

To find out what would be the power target in % to set in EVGA Precision to drop to 300 W max from 350 W set as default, I had to calculate a little bit .

So here it is:

350 W = 100 % power target
300 W = ? % power target

300x100:350= *85,7*14286 % power target for 300 W TDP.

As I can only set round digits in EVGA Precision, I had to calculate once again.

85,7 % pt = 300 W
85 % pt = ? W

85x300:85,7 = 297,5 Watts

So setting power target to 85 % in EVGA Precision resluted in having a 297,5 W TDP limit.

Than I I've slightly increased the voltage to 1.162 V (1 step beyond the default one - 1.150 V) and started to increase core and memory frequencies, each time running several 3DMark Fire Strike loops to test the stability.

I've also tried to use Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0, but than was forced to stop doing so.

Why?

Because when running Fire Strike, it also puts the GPU under 99 % load like Heaven and Valley do, but under Fire Strike it constantly draws more Watts and this is the spot, where TDP limit/power target kicks in, making my clocks throttle/fail, where under Heaven and Valley they didn't, because both were drawing less Watts than Fire Strike did.

So after several houres of Fire Strike loops I stopped with:
1176 MHz core
6600 MHz memory
and with 82,7 % power target, reached under 99 % GPU load @ max 79° C on stock air cooler.



Scoring very low in Cloud gate due to my outdated CPU that I will soon replace by i7-4470K.


Let's make on last calculation to find out, how many Watts represents 82,7 % power target out of 85 % power target possible before TDP limit/power target kicks in, making my clocks throttle/fail.

85 % pt = 297,5 W
82,7 % pt = ? W

82,7x297,5:85 = 289,45 W

So running these clocks @ 99 % GPU load @ 1.162 V under Fire Strike, my Titan will in worst case draw 289,45 W out of 297,5 W possible, this way nevey hitting the TDP limit/power target and will be within 300 W physically.

By the way, my Titan is an ASUS with 78,2 % ASIC and 1006 MHz at stock 1.150 V out of the box.


----------



## EC51

Groove2013,
there's no point in adjusting the power target. The card has "physical" limitation of 300W. It cannot go beyond 300W physcial barrier even though firmware/software sets it over 300W.
So, it doesn't matter if TI BIOS has default power target of 350W or even 500W. The card cannot draw more than 300W. It's a physical limitation. (unless you hard mod it).

And try some stability tests with Far Cry 3. Your 68.1 ASIC will almost instantly crash your PC at 1176MHz with 1.162V.
Far Cry 3 is the ultimate GPU stability test. If you're Far Cry 3 stable, you're pretty much stable in everything else. Knowing this fact will save you a lot of time and hassle going though GPU stability test/torture.


----------



## Continus

Ok guys, after looking around; is it 1mm or 1.5mm to replace my titans thermal pads for when I switch to water cooling?
I seem to have found mixed messages. I plan on installing this water block from Koolance.

http://koolance.com/vid-nxttn-video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-water-block


----------



## wermad

From past experience, I know Nvidia typically uses 1.0mm. I'll check mine since the coolers will be put back on soon.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Groove2013, try some stability tests with Far Cry 3. Your 68.1 ASIC will almost instantly crash your PC at 1176MHz with 1.162V.


Sorry man, my mistake. 68,1 % ASIC is on my Gainward GTX 580 Phantom 3 GB.
My Asus GTX Titan is 78,2 % ASIC. Post edited.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Sorry man, my mistake. 68,1 % ASIC is on my Gainward GTX 580 Phantom 3 GB.
> My Asus GTX Titan is 78,2 % ASIC. Post edited.


It doesn't matter whether it's 78% or 68%. It won't be stable at 1176MHz @ 1.162V I've runs some 3DMark and Heaven/Valley loops at 1176MHz @ 1.150V in the past no problem. But this alone doesn't tell anything about stability, unfortunately.








P.S. You have nothing to be sorry about.


----------



## Ftimster

Where is everyone???????? I think someone said it earlier the 780 owners thread lol.........


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Where is everyone???????? I think someone said it earlier the 780 owners thread lol.........


Probably... more people than we think sold their Titans and moved on with 780s.
But frankly speaking, this thread was quite inactive even before 780 was launched.
See early pages of this thread.. it's been more than 1 months, at least, since all those early adopters posted in this thread. (The guys who bought them in February).


----------



## Evange

I don't plan to SLI anytime soon so Titan is the obvious choice for me. I am sure it will serve me well for at least 3 years. (That's when the warranty will be up







)


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> It doesn't matter whether it's 78% or 68%. It won't be stable at 1176MHz @ 1.162V I've runs some 3DMark and Heaven/Valley loops at 1176MHz @ 1.150V in the past no problem. But this alone doesn't tell anything about stability, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. You have nothing to be sorry about.


That is true. While Fire Stike may be a good stability test ( way beyond Valley ), it does not tell the full story.
I have managed to hit 1176 with only 1.21v in SVL7's Bios.
Fully tested in every possible game.

That brings me to my question:

I'm now running my Titan at 1110mhz/6200mhz with stock voltage and fully stable with my own modified bios.
The original Titan bios will only unlock voltage to 1.2v
Is it really safe to run 1.212v 24/7, or is it better to stick with maximum 1.2v set by Nvidia?

PS: I get a good performance increase from going [email protected] to [email protected] and only 1C higher temps.


----------



## nagle3092

Now to wait until the weekend to breakdown my loop.


----------



## EC51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Is it really safe to run 1.212v 24/7, or is it better to stick with maximum 1.2v set by Nvidia?


Let me say this again. See this post

This is from Ryan Smith (GPU Editor @ Anandtech)..
Quote:


> NVIDIA doesn't believe voltages over 1.1625v on Titan will meet their longevity standards, so using them is still very much going to reduce the lifespan of a Titan card.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled/2

There are people who say overvoltage is fine, GPU degradation doesn't really affect until at least 3~5 generation changes (read 3~5 years of use) etc.... But.. IMHO, they don't know what they're talking about. They're in no way designer nor engineers of GPU let alone in semiconductor industry. Think about no. transistor counts packed into a single die. This is no crappy x86 CPU from Intel/AMD nor anything you've seen before. This is one of the most complex, sophisticated silicon you ever witnessed. (Intel's current flagship consumer CPU 3960X/3970X look like a ten year old technology compared to what is achieved in GK110).

For 24/7, I'd advice to stick with 1.150 ~1.162V. This is what Nvidia considers as stock core voltage for GK110.

Personally, I always overvolt my GPUs because I've never used any GPU more than 1 year. I upgrade often. So, I don't really care about the degradation. (I just feel sorry for those guys who buy my stuff. It's one of my reasons I never buy second-hand components.







)


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> That is true. While Fire Stike may be a good stability test ( way beyond Valley ), it does not tell the full story.
> I have managed to hit 1176 with only 1.21v in SVL7's Bios.
> Fully tested in every possible game.
> 
> That brings me to my question:
> 
> I'm now running my Titan at 1110mhz/6200mhz with stock voltage and fully stable with my own modified bios.
> The original Titan bios will only unlock voltage to 1.2v
> Is it really safe to run 1.212v 24/7, or is it better to stick with maximum 1.2v set by Nvidia?
> 
> PS: I get a good performance increase from going [email protected] to [email protected] and only 1C higher temps.


That kind of voltage and increased power limit for 24/7 3D usage is fine as long as you cool your card properly. Simply isn't high enough to degrade or damage anything during the usual life span of the card 1-3 years.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> Now to wait until the weekend to breakdown my loop.


Nice.

Keen to see what your loop ends up looking like. Any reason for taking the PCIe brackets off though?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Keen to see what your loop ends up looking like. Any reason for taking the PCIe brackets off though?


Well I had them off while they were air cooled for more airflow so I decided not to put them back on. The stability from the bridge is more than enough. Also I noticed that on my V3 like yours, the bracket sits too low so they would have been of no use. I think they look better this way anyways.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Let me say this again. See this post
> 
> This is from Ryan Smith (GPU Editor @ Anandtech)..
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled/2
> 
> There are people who say overvoltage is fine, GPU degradation doesn't really affect until at least 3~5 generation changes (read 3~5 years of use) etc.... But.. IMHO, they don't know what they're talking about. They're in no way designer nor engineers of GPU let alone in semiconductor industry. Think about no. transistor counts packed into a single die. This is no crappy x86 CPU from Intel/AMD nor anything you've seen before. This is one of the most complex, sophisticated silicon you ever witnessed. (Intel's current flagship consumer CPU 3960X/3970X look like a ten year old technology compared to what is achieved in GK110).
> 
> For 24/7, I'd advice to stick with 1.150 ~1.162V. This is what Nvidia considers as stock core voltage for GK110.
> 
> Personally, I always overvolt my GPUs because I've never used any GPU more than 1 year. I upgrade often. So, I don't really care about the degradation. (I just feel sorry for those guys who buy my stuff. It's one of my reasons I never buy second-hand components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I do understand about degradation and everything, and I have to agree with you. I know that I will not have a single problem doing some overclock/overvolt in this magnificent piece of hardware. The problem is not running my GPU with overvolt. Is running the GPU with overvolt that is NOT available in stock bios.
Since I do not know what they actually change in BIOS, i am more interested to know if this voltage is forced or just hidden in stock bios.

Thanks for the link and all the info!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That kind of voltage and increased power limit for 24/7 3D usage is fine as long as you cool your card properly. Simply isn't high enough to degrade or damage anything during the usual life span of the card 1-3 years.


That is what I think as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Well I had them off while they were air cooled for more airflow so I decided not to put them back on. The stability from the bridge is more than enough. Also I noticed that on my V3 like yours, the bracket sits too low so they would have been of no use. I think they look better this way anyways.


Shame they are both like that.

I'm going to space my motherboard a little higher to see if it fixes it, if not I might just take it off also and suspend it with the tubing. Looks good without the brackets on.


----------



## Mogwaii

Hi all.

A question if any1 can help.

My computer:

Asus maximus v formola
i5 3570k @ 4.6
titan evga stock bios @ 1149 turbo, can do more than 1176 with engineering bios,but need more cooling due to fan limit 76%
16bg corsair cl7 1600mhz
Corsair Ax1200
ssd and so on
Case for the computer is Haf 932

i use H100i and stock titan cooler today and i am looking at water cooling , cause i want lower temp on my gpu and maby wanna try push it abit more.

Will this Kit : http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/xspc-raystorm-d5-2992p.html

Be ok as a start to cool my cpu and gpu , will add sli in the future i think.
or do i need more radiator area for cooling sli titan and i5 3570k?

And my temp in prime95 stays about 66-70 c , how low is expected to get on a cpu with a "normal" watercooling system?

ive read that 120mm radiator is needed / 100 watt heat , but not realy sure if thats correct and how much 2; titan and 1; 3570k will need to keep at desent temp.

Best reguards Rickard


----------



## nagle3092

Test fit done, now to wait on my Koolance QD3's. I'm gonna try them and the swiftech qdc's when they come in. Im gonna place them at the back attached to the bulkheads so I can remove the everything on the top tray when I switch hardware (XL-ATX Msi Xpower when it releases). Still need to find a good draining solution though, this got pretty messy.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm good, Surround is pushing more then 3gb in some games so I'm glad I have up to 6gb


I've always rolled my eyes at people talking about vram and skyrim mods. now I find myself going back and playing with 20+ textures mods. game is stunning and eating up 4+gb of vram. love my titan.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> I've always rolled my eyes at people talking about vram and skyrim mods. now I find myself going back and playing with 20+ textures mods. game is stunning and eating up 4+gb of vram. love my titan.


What's the deal with skyrim. I've never played it. Is it an online game where other people can kill you or offline play against the computer? Does it end? What's the objective?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What's the deal with skyrim. I've never played it. Is it an online game where other people can kill you or offline play against the computer? Does it end? What's the objective?


You don't know what elder scrolls games are about?










Well anyways, it's an open world single player fantasy rpg. So expect a lot of roaming around and all that between main story quests.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What's the deal with skyrim. I've never played it. Is it an online game where other people can kill you or offline play against the computer? Does it end? What's the objective?


Never played a Elder Scrolls game?

http://www.elderscrolls.com/skyrim

Its a single player game, no online, no multiplayer etc etc.

The gamebryo engine that Skyrim uses is modder friendly so its been modded from hell to heaven and back again. Which adds to VRAM since most of them are texture packs and crap.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't know anything about Elder Scrolls either...


----------



## hatlesschimp

I've looked at it in games stores but I'm not into WOW or dungeons and dragons. I'm more of a shooter, sports, racing, simulation type games. Sometimes I get in the mood to play something different. I'm really starting to dig games more that are online and have a bit of a social side to it. Like DayZ is fun if you find people that are not bandits that want to hang out. I guess dayz would be similar to skyrim in that its free roaming. I like DayZ a lot but I'm a little bummed that they are just making a rebirthed ARMA 2 modded game and taking their sweet time to release it.

Gta v is a game I'm hanging for but I don't see it coming to pc till march next year at the earliest.

Hmm is skyrim a game that my missus would enjoy too? Obviously you don't know my missus but do chicks dig the skyrim? Lol


----------



## Alatar

elder scrolls games =/= wow or dd.

They're first person, have a pretty action-y combat system, the world is supposed to be quite immersive etc. I think you guys should look into it if you haven't done so before. And skyrim looks gorgeous after you've spent some hours modding it lol.


----------



## Rei86

Its a fantasy FPS RPG.

The mods
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com//?

Best mod in the game





Anyways if you like games that makes you feel like you accomplished something by doing nothing, its for you. Its a huge time sink in a good way.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I get it a lot that I ask about a game and people laugh at me because I say I haven't played it. See up until Mid 2012 the best gpu setup I had was single hd4850 and I dreamed of cross firing it one day. I always had a 3rd or 4th best card at best and I always had to turn the settings down to low to play games and every now and then I would dream and put it on ultra settings and try and play at 3 - 5 FPS lol. So mid 2012 / last year i decided enough is enough im going to build a pc the will smash games and i went sli 680s then upgrading in march to titans and also trying different screen options along the way. I guess it is me making up for what I missed out on as a youngster with no money. It's taken a while but I've finally reached my goals in my career and now I'm earning some half decent money I can buy some toys and play some games.

I still haven't played any of the far cry series and I just started Crysis 2 a few months ago and I have bought Crysis 3 but yet to play it because I'm playing Crysis 2 first. Lol I guess I wasted to many years on COD,FIFA , nba 2k. Them 3 I buy every year without fail on the Xbox.


----------



## Evange

1000 pages! Yay!









Anyway, if you like shooter games you should also try the Bioshock series, Half Life 2, Metro 2033 and Last Light.


----------



## KeyMag

Hi all. Where I can download the SVL7 mod bios?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyMag*
> 
> Hi all. Where I can download the SVL7 mod bios?


Search this thread for "custom bios" or something. There's a post on it.


----------



## blueferrari21

I have a question guys. I don't know how accurate the evga precision tool is for display real frames in games in the graphs. I was playing BF3 at ultra setting online max fps 121 min 52. Having 120hz monitor tried medium setting just to max my frames to get me close to 120 fps but in graph i will get same readings not increase of fps together with lower power useage 70% low gpu use 50-80%. Would be this a normal behavior for titan or something would limiting my performance? Can someone maybe explain what's up with this. Thank's.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueferrari21*
> 
> I have a question guys. I don't know how accurate the evga precision tool is for display real frames in games in the graphs. I was playing BF3 at ultra setting online max fps 121 min 52. Having 120hz monitor tried medium setting just to max my frames to get me close to 120 fps but in graph i will get same readings not increase of fps together with lower power useage 70% low gpu use 50-80%. Would be this a normal behavior for titan or something would limiting my performance? Can someone maybe explain what's up with this. Thank's.


CPU limited. Disable Hypertheading and turn mesh settings to low.


----------



## blueferrari21

What do you mean set mesh to low , if you don't mind.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueferrari21*
> 
> What do you mean set mesh to low , if you don't mind.


Mesh graphical settings in BF3. Mesh is a very CPU intense settings. Decreasing it to low will alleviate some of your CPU bottleneck. Also OC your CPU as high as possible. 4.6ghz or higher. Get a better CPU cooler if you dont have a high-end one already.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit done, now to wait on my Koolance QD3's. I'm gonna try them and the swiftech qdc's when they come in. Im gonna place them at the back attached to the bulkheads so I can remove the everything on the top tray when I switch hardware (XL-ATX Msi Xpower when it releases). Still need to find a good draining solution though, this got pretty messy.


Two threaded male QD3s should be good on the top of the bulkheads, then two regular female QD3s for the loop and an extra set connected to spare tubing you can use to drain that part of the loop for modifications in the future. Then you can just use the drain ports on the rads to drain the rest of the loop?

The MSI Xpower is looking awesome. Nice choice.


----------



## Alatar

10 000 posts









First thread ever in the Nvidia section to make it this far!

We also just passed the green machine as the most viewed thread in the entire section


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 10 000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thread ever in the Nvidia section to make it this far!


You beat me to it!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 10 000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thread ever in the Nvidia section to make it this far!
> 
> We also just passed the green machine as the most viewed thread in the entire section


Lol, who was the guy that stated that the Titan thread was dead because no one posted in 8 hrs. Titan owners have to sleep too.


----------



## KeyMag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Search this thread for "custom bios" or something. There's a post on it.


Sorry but i can`t find it







Please help.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyMag*
> 
> Sorry but i can`t find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.


Why do you want that BIOS?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyMag*
> 
> Sorry but i can`t find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.


Post 8252


----------



## KeyMag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Why do you want that BIOS?


Because all that I could do at stock BIOS is 1150 when 1.21v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Post 8252


Thx. But i don`t see SVL7 mod bios.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyMag*
> 
> Because all that I could do at stock BIOS is 1150 when 1.21v.
> Thx. But i don`t see SVL7 mod bios.


If you want higher voltages I don't recommend SVL7 bios. Download the pre-engineering bios uploaded by Alatar.


----------



## KeyMag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> If you want higher voltages I don't recommend SVL7 bios. Download the pre-engineering bios uploaded by Alatar.


I have installed EK waterblock and the temperature is above 41 degree will not rise.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyMag*
> 
> I have installed EK waterblock and the temperature is above 41 degree will not rise.


What?

Like it was said before the best performing 1.212v BIOS at the moment with the new drivers is the engineering BIOS. Read the thread and you'll find it.


----------



## Evange

I think he means will not rise above 41 degrees C.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Far Cry 3 is the ultimate GPU stability test. If you're Far Cry 3 stable, you're pretty much stable in everything else.


I play only ArmA 2 Cobined Operations
with more than 6000 houres and will also buy Grid 2.
I don't play Battlefield 3, Crisis 3 nore Far Cry 3. So is it bad if I test for stability only in games I play?


----------



## Continus

Cool! And thanks, please keep me informed as to what size they are. I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Two threaded male QD3s should be good on the top of the bulkheads, then two regular female QD3s for the loop and an extra set connected to spare tubing you can use to drain that part of the loop for modifications in the future. Then you can just use the drain ports on the rads to drain the rest of the loop?
> 
> The MSI Xpower is looking awesome. Nice choice.


I'm more than likely going to use the QD3s on the bulkheads, I think Ill like the pull down collar vs the turn to release on the Swiftechs. I might just buy more as I didn't know Koolance had matte black qdcs. They will be here today so it should be running tonight.

I might get 2 more sets for the drain ports on the rads, I had just lifted it up and screwed in a barb and put some tubing on to drain it but it got pretty messy. I had to tilt and move the bench all over while having the fillport on the res open to get water out.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I play only ArmA 2 Cobined Operations
> with more than 6000 houres and will also buy Grid 2.
> I don't play Battlefield 3, Crisis 3 nore Far Cry 3. So is it bad if I test for stability only in games I play?


Maybe i can trade you grid 2 from my steam account? But seriously dont buy grid 2 its awful. clunky easy driving with no competetion and all the races are one lap. The graphics look bad as if it was made 8 years ago.


----------



## d33r

Im kind of mad Nvidia made the 780 with the gk110 chip and made its performance almost the same as the titan...







i could have saved $350 dollars









Is anyone else feeling this way too? or am i the only one?

I thought the gk110 was going to be something special just for titan...


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Im kind of mad Nvidia made the 780 with the gk110 chip and made its performance almost the same as the titan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could have saved $350 dollars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling this way too? or am i the only one?
> 
> I thought the gk110 was going to be something special just for titan...


You should be mad. Dirty move by Nvidia IMO.


----------



## Alatar

10% more perf, over 3 months early, 3GB more memory? sounds reasonable to me.

If you're regretting it (meaning you were looking for a value purchase) then you weren't really a part of the target market in the first place.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Titans were always for extreme setups driving a high amount of res. If you only have a 1080p or 1440p screen it was a wrong move.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 10% more perf, over 3 months early, 3GB more memory? sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> If you're regretting it (meaning you were looking for a value purchase) then you weren't really a part of the target market in the first place.


I wasent looking for value purchase, but angry cause i thought GK110 was going to be exclusive to Titan card only, now they are making cards with modified gk110 chips that perform 6-10 fps less for much less money.

Im not rich but i like to buy one nice thing every now and then,and also dont upgrade my pc very often.


----------



## Alatar

Nowhere was it said that GK110 was for Titan only. It was the logical thing to use for a 780 and we knew this since the first moment the 780 rumors started coming in a couple months back...

You have the fastest GPU on the planet, just enjoy it like you've been doing for months (assuming you bought at launch that is)


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> If you only have a 1080p or 1440p screen it was a wrong move.


Not true, 2 titans still struggle on some games maxed out at 1440p. I can only pull about 40fps with metro maxed and far cry 3 I pull around 60 with dips, again completely maxed. I dont play with 4xSSAA or any other crazy AA settings but I do like to test my 2k worth of cards and see what they can do.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Not true, 2 titans still struggle on some games maxed out at 1440p. I can only pull about 40fps with metro maxed and far cry 3 I pull around 60 with dips, again completely maxed.


Yeah if I went with a 1440p/1600p monitor right now, I would be tempted to go SLI Titans to make sure I can keep up the FPS.


----------



## blueferrari21

Well I thought when titan came out yeah this is the beast cool looking best performance thinking you are going to have the edge of technologie but noo, nvidia had to come with gtx780 titan performance like with a price making titan feel cheap and when you were thinking that titan looks cool and premiun had to come with gtx 770 that looks like titan , that my friends caped all making feel me like i have a cheap *** card .


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nowhere was it said that GK110 was for Titan only. It was the logical thing to use for a 780 and we knew this since the first moment the 780 rumors started coming in a couple months back...
> 
> You have the fastest GPU on the planet, just enjoy it like you've been doing for months (assuming you bought at launch that is)


Your right, I will just try to enjoy it and not think of it in a negative way


----------



## hatlesschimp

1440p at 60fps is fine because 99 percent of the 1440p panels people own only go that high.

At the highest settings on Tomb Raider just before i was getting 25 - 30fps from 2 titans running at 3240 x 1920. I dropped it back a peg in settings and i couldnt even notice the difference and it sprung up to 60fps.

The VRAM helps higher res i believe?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33r*
> 
> Your right, I will just try to enjoy it and not think of it in a negative way


Mate you have an awesome card and untill last August when i bought 2 680s. My best gpu setup was a single 4850 that i got second hand. I could only dream of gaming with a high end GPU. Embrace it because many people out there cant afford it or they can but choose not to buy it and for ever wish they had one. Also its going to last for a long time and in the future when new gpus get released you can add a second or a third on the cheap etc.

Im happy with my purchase because i got mine from the states for $2,000 AUD delievered and here in Australia at release the were $1449 AUD each which was like $1550 USD at the time


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Mate you have an awesome card and untill last August when i bought 2 680s. My best gpu setup was a single 4850 that i got second hand. I could only dream of gaming with a high end GPU. Embrace it because many people out there cant afford it or they can but choose not to buy it and for ever wish they had one. Also its going to last for a long time and in the future when new gpus get released you can add a second or a third on the cheap etc.
> 
> Im happy with my purchase because i got mine from the states for $2,000 AUD delievered and here in Australia at release the were $1449 AUD each which was like $1550 USD at the time


Idk about you or the rest of you, but my titan is just a stop gap until Maxwell comes out







Then it will be retired to be a Physx card


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Mate you have an awesome card and untill last August when i bought 2 680s. My best gpu setup was a single 4850 that i got second hand. I could only dream of gaming with a high end GPU. Embrace it because many people out there cant afford it or they can but choose not to buy it and for ever wish they had one. Also its going to last for a long time and in the future when new gpus get released you can add a second or a third on the cheap etc.


Sounds just like my situation too, I had been holding out on a GPU upgrade for such along time. Also coming from the ATI HD4xxx series to the Titan...I previously had 2 hd 4870x2s in quadfire which was around $1k dollar setup when i bought it 8 years ago.

Then a few months ago one of the dual gpued cards died out so i was left with 1x 4870x2 dual gpued card..and was not happy with it any longer. So i decided this was going to be my one big upgrade for awhile.

Then my younger brother was back in town from college and saw that i had the titan, and he was like "I cant believe you spend 1grand on a gpu ect ect" and made me feel bad


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Probably... more people than we think sold their Titans and moved on with 780s.
> But frankly speaking, this thread was quite inactive even before 780 was launched.
> See early pages of this thread.. it's been more than 1 months, at least, since all those early adopters posted in this thread. (The guys who bought them in February).


Quite frankly I've been on the fence now for a couple of days: I'm actually considering maybe selling my Titan (EVGA Superclocked edition), even though it costed me a lot and is like not even 2 months old lol









I just figured that since I am gaming on a single monitor @ 2560x1440 I don't really need the Titan 6 gbs of RAM: 3 will be more than enough... And aside from that the 780 seems to be able to handle the 1200MHz core overclock of the Titan and is barely 5-10% behind it too performance-wise, so it's probably better for me to just sell it and get 2x780 for a bit more than the price of a single Titan...

My guess is that I will probably sell it quick if someone ever comes to me with a decent offer; sucks that nVidia had to charge SO MUCH MORE for a card that is barely on top by a marginal 5-10%...


----------



## hatlesschimp

it doesnt matter what anyone says. its not like you spent a lot of money and got the second best card. It is the best single GPU. And by its self it does do a great job. And the smoothness is amazing. I bought the 680s well before their was even a hint of a titan coming. The plan was that they were going to last me till the 8xx series. However nvidia blindsided us with the titan and i couldnt resist. I had some spare change at the time and i sold my680s for not a bad price. They are awesome!!! and tomb raider is the only game so far to lower the pants and bend over my titans. 25 - 30fps @ 1920p on MAX settings is expected i guess. But other than TR everything else has been smashed. Im currently looking at the 8970 to see what it can do and if AMD sort themselves out with the fundamental problems theyve had in the past. I really want 5x1 portrait now and silly NVIDIA dont support more than 3 monitors in surround.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Quite frankly I've been on the fence now for a couple of days: I'm actually considering maybe selling my Titan (EVGA Superclocked edition), even though it costed me a lot and is like not even 2 months old lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured that since I am gaming on a single monitor @ 2560x1440 I don't really need the Titan 6 gbs of RAM: 3 will be more than enough... And aside from that the 780 seems to be able to handle the 1200MHz core overclock of the Titan and is barely 5-10% behind it too performance-wise, so it's probably better for me to just sell it and get 2x780 for a bit more than the price of a single Titan...
> 
> My guess is that I will probably sell it quick if someone ever comes to me with a decent offer; sucks that nVidia had to charge SO MUCH MORE for a card that is barely on top by a marginal 5-10%...


I agree that 3GB is enough for a single monitor, we just dont know what next gen games will bring on the table.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I agree that 3GB is enough for a single monitor, we just dont know what next gen games will bring on the table.


3gb is the minimum i would recommend to any gamer! Start there and work higher!

Also worth noting no one on ebay worldwide is selling a second hand Gtx titan!

35+ people selling HD7970s

less than 20 people selling GTX 680s (half of them woiuld be because they got the 2gb instead of the 4gb model lol)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 3gb is the minimum i would recommend to any gamer! Start there and work higher!
> 
> Also worth noting no one on ebay worldwide is selling a second hand Gtx titan!
> 
> 35+ people selling HD7970s
> 
> less than 20 people selling GTX 680s (half of them woiuld be because they got the 2gb instead of the 4gb model lol)


I agree

I am also on a single monitor but I am truly happy that I have 6GB. Maybe I will not use it, but I will also never every worry.


----------



## Urobulus

You guys think I would be able to sell mine for 900$ or something like that?

Also I was considering maybe contacting EVGA directly to ask them if maybe I could use the step-up program (since my card is so new and technically ''old'' versus the 780 since it was released before and is NOT a 7xx series) to get 2x780 from them....

What do you guys think?


----------



## revro

no problem with asking evga

PS: i saw in local ebazaar a titan on sale for 600eur (purchasing was 920eur). i guess who can should wait for 8970 if it has 4+gb i guess its instant buy and should be enough for 95% games to play at 50-60avg fps @1440p

best
revro


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> no problem with asking evga
> 
> PS: i saw in local ebazaar a titan on sale for 600eur (purchasing was 920eur). i guess who can should wait for 8970 if it has 4+gb i guess its instant buy and should be enough for 95% games to play at 50-60avg fps @1440p
> 
> best
> revro


Yeah im interested in the 8970 for sure. Ive said it a million times in the past week.

If the Titan price falls bad i would rather give one to my friend for free. He is still at Uni on his second degree and loves gaming but never has the money for a decent setup. He says his happy with what he has, but I would love to help him out. So hopefully for my sake and my friend the 8970 comes through good!


----------



## Rei86

8970's will have 3GB of VRAM, not 4.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Idk about you or the rest of you, but my titan is just a stop gap until Maxwell comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it will be retired to be a Physx card


That is a waste of a Titan. It deserves better than being a PhysX card even post-Maxwell. If I was really going Maxwell, I would not even gotten a Titan and waited (but I have no intent of getting Maxwell though).


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't know anything about Elder Scrolls either...


Its all good... I bought it just because of how many people used to say "dude, you don't know what ES games are?"







I got Skyrim and Oblivion. Downloaded like 20Gb worth of mods... and I've played them for maybe 30 min lol. One of these days I'll actually get to game. I've been trying to play Metro LL for 30 min or so every night so I can finish a new game for once lol. Crysis 3 and Farcry 3 are on hold till My Titan rig is actually done... two 4Gb 670's in surround (with an i7 920) lacks the testicular fortitude.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 10% more perf, over 3 months early, 3GB more memory? sounds reasonable to me.
> 
> If you're regretting it (meaning you were looking for a value purchase) then you weren't really a part of the target market in the first place.


I'd agree.... I've only played with my Titans for a few hours and only have 30 min of game time on each for testing... they were in surgery for the majority of the time I've had them lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Idk about you or the rest of you, but my titan is just a stop gap until Maxwell comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it will be retired to be a Physx card


lol.... now that is actually pretty funny. My Titans aren't going anywhere for a long time... I look forward to see what Maxwell has to offer though.


----------



## Trance123

Hey guys quick question..

What temps are you guys getting with the 1.21 bios on air? Mines getting to 82c, working lovely no throttling etc.. just wondering if thats okay to run at on long gaming sessions seeing as they ship the throttle point at 80c..

Was wondering if mines normal with that bios etc?

Cheers!


----------



## Urobulus

Alright just for the hell of it I placed my Titan for 950$ on my local classifieds (it's free anyway) just to see if I can sell it at that price... Quite frankly if someone would give me 900$ for it I think I would accept and just switch to the 780x2...

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Its all good... I bought it just because of how many people used to say "dude, you don't know what ES games are?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Skyrim and Oblivion. Downloaded like 20Gb worth of mods... and I've played them for maybe 30 min lol. One of these days I'll actually get to game. I've been trying to play Metro LL for 30 min or so every night so I can finish a new game for once lol. Crysis 3 and Farcry 3 are on hold till My Titan rig is actually done... two 4Gb 670's in surround (with an i7 920) lacks the testicular fortitude.
> I'd agree.... I've only played with my Titans for a few hours and only have 30 min of game time on each for testing... they were in surgery for the majority of the time I've had them lol
> lol.... now that is actually pretty funny. My Titans aren't going anywhere for a long time... I look forward to see what Maxwell has to offer though.


ES oblivion has very bad exp scaling, the more you level the stronger the monsters become that its nearly unplayable. i also played oblivion only for an hour or so and then made some sidequests for houses and nothing else. in skyrim I spent entire week chopping wood to earn my first 100k gold and then first i went to make quests. well skyrim is much better and i done everything even dlcs. the best weapon in skyrim is the crossbow with fire arrows you learn to make after vampire dlc and then it become FPS







. i am looking forward to play oblivion, there are some mods that address the crazy leveling so i might use one of those to play the entire story and all the sidequests. neverplayed other ES games aside skyrim and the few times i played oblivion.

best
revro


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueferrari21*
> 
> Well I thought when titan came out yeah this is the beast cool looking best performance thinking you are going to have the edge of technologie but noo, nvidia had to come with gtx780 titan performance like with a price making titan feel cheap and when you were thinking that titan looks cool and premiun had to come with gtx 770 that looks like titan , that my friends caped all making feel me like i have a cheap *** card .


Honestly the only thing that bothers me about the 780 is the Titan cooler. That look should be reserved for the $1k+ halo cards like the 690 and the Titan...


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Honestly the only thing that bothers me about the 780 is the Titan cooler. That look should be reserved for the $1k+ halo cards like the 690 and the Titan...


Agreed, the only thing that gets to me about the 780. Everything else was expected.


----------



## blueferrari21

Totally agree with you.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Honestly the only thing that bothers me about the 780 is the Titan cooler. That look should be reserved for the $1k+ halo cards like the 690 and the Titan...


If the 780 gets non-reference PCBs that will be the thing that confuses & angers me (but I would get one). If the cheaper card can just be modded for voltage & have the voltage cranked up without blowing VRMs, having to solder a zombie card onto the more expensive Titan to do the same thing will really be a 'WTH nvidia' thing.

Speaking of which, finally tracked down & got an epower to make the Titan more overclockable.



Went to order an evbot for it, $49.99 at evga, not bad. Put it in my cart & went to check out, cheapest shipping option was $74.
$49.99 for the part, $124 shipped. Did evga get confused with ebay? Finally found one with reasonable shipping cost at Amazon, but it will take a few weeks to get here...


----------



## Rei86

ummm the EVGA GTX 780 FTW and Classifieds are both getting custom PCBs









So rant away man


----------



## blueferrari21

The most game I play is BF3. I just finished testing it with the goal obtaning best lower fps to different quality settings. At ultra settings I had max121 fps min52 fps , at medium settings was getting max121fps and min89 fps playing various maps online with mesh quality set to low and hyperthreat disabled . On top of it i had one session with weird artifacts. My question is how is it possible to have the very same max fps at diffrent quality settings?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Can someone make a rule about no 780 talk in here? Do you see any Titan owners going to the 780 topics and talking about how their cards are subpar and for poor people?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Can someone make a rule about no 780 talk in here? Do you see any Titan owners going to the 780 topics and talking about how their cards are subpar and for poor people?


No, but we get flamed and mocked at from the 780 boys down on their threads, so we have to go down there to defend ourselves (which turns pretty ugly). It is often the 780 peasants that says we (Titan owners) spent too much for subpar cards...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> No, but we get flamed and mocked at from the 780 boys down on their threads, so we have to go down there to defend ourselves (which turns pretty ugly). It is often the 780 peasants that says we (Titan owners) spent too much for subpar cards...


So wait...what does that make me...who owns Titans and a 780... Middle Class?


----------



## Panther Al

Finally the first wave of parts have arrived:



Corsair 350D in tomorrow, and then a couple of weeks for Power Supply, SSD's, and then the wait for MDPC's sleeve to arrive at my doorstep.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> ummm the EVGA GTX 780 FTW and Classifieds are both getting custom PCBs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So rant away man


Yep.. Just if and when the 780s get custom PCBs is the only issue I have. That will hurt since we paid such a premium, even as early adopters.


----------



## wermad

Thanks for all the help guys. I got an offer for my EVGA SC and I sold it. So I've also decided to sell my Asus i have left.

Not sure what setup I'm going with next. Three 680 4gb are tempting







Maybe GTX 770s (4gb).


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Maybe i can trade you grid 2 from my steam account? But seriously dont buy grid 2 its awful. clunky easy driving with no competetion and all the races are one lap. The graphics look bad as if it was made 8 years ago.


I thought Grid 2 was really good. I loved the driving mechanics, but I am a drifting maniac!!!!! I am playing in the best possible way, 3d Surround and a force feedback Logitech steering wheel and pedals.







Pure driving heaven!!!!!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys. I got an offer for my EVGA SC and I sold it. So I've also decided to sell my Asus i have left.
> 
> Not sure what setup I'm going with next. Three 680 4gb are tempting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe GTX 770s (4gb).


Why would you not get cheaper 770s over 680s at this point?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Why would you not get cheaper 770s over 680s at this point?


Used would be cheaper







. And like the 680 4gb when they came out, 770 4gb have a premium getting them really close to 780.....temptations.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Why would you not get cheaper 770s over 680s at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Used would be cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And like the 680 4gb when they came out, 770 4gb have a premium getting them really close to 780.....temptations.
Click to expand...

Oh okay! If buying used I understand.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> ummm the EVGA GTX 780 FTW and Classifieds are both getting custom PCBs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So rant away man


No real rant, just confused why the more expensive Titan can't have a non-reference PCB, while the 780 can. Other way around would just make more sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So wait...what does that make me...who owns Titans and a 780... Middle Class?


A weirdo like me, who buys the new cards, but still keeps all my old cards.
Titan, 2 x 680s, 2 x 7970s, 3 x 580s, 4 x 5870s, 2 x 480s, & the list just goes on... 780 Lightning will be my next target.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> No real rant, just confused why the more expensive Titan can't have a non-reference PCB, while the 780 can. Other way around would just make more sense.
> A weirdo like me, who buys the new cards, but still keeps all my old cards.
> Titan, 2 x 680s, 2 x 7970s, 3 x 580s, 4 x 5870s, 2 x 480s, & the list just goes on... 780 Lightning will be my next target.


Agreed. I really don't get why nVidia thinks their reference design is be all end all. Especially when you see what board partners pump out. Asus with the Matrix and MARS, EVGA with FTW and Classified, MSI's Lightning series etc etc.

780 Lightning was my next target, but Jacob says the EVBot on the 780 Classified is pending...so I'm leaning towards that ATM.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So wait...what does that make me...who owns Titans and a 780... Middle Class?


More like High Class with a touch to the people???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Yep.. Just if and when the 780s get custom PCBs is the only issue I have. That will hurt since we paid such a premium, even as early adopters.


No worries on that. nVidia is still keeping them volt-limited and the ASIC bins won't be top notch either. The only way we are beaten is people who want to hard-voltmod on them. Literally.


----------



## nagle3092

I probably could have shortened the tube coming off the gpus alittle but I didnt want to put to much stress on the qdc or 90 fitting. Im happy, maxed at 40c after about an hour or so of heaven running.


----------



## rationalthinking

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*






What is that Titan background? Love it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A weirdo like me, who buys the new cards, but still keeps all my old cards.
> Titan, 2 x 680s, 2 x 7970s, 3 x 580s, 4 x 5870s, 2 x 480s, & the list just goes on... *780 Lightning will be my next target.*


Same here FTW!


----------



## Swolern

So wait the 780 Classified/Lightning with advanced VRMs is confirmed?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> More like High Class with a touch to the people???


I wish








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So wait the 780 Classified/Lightning is confirmed?


Yes.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00746/#Home


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What is that Titan background? Love it!


http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/geforce-gtx-780/geforce-gtx-780-exploded-view.png

It says 780 but its the same damn thing practically.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> No, but we get flamed and mocked at from the 780 boys down on their threads, so we have to go down there to defend ourselves (which turns pretty ugly). It is often the 780 peasants that says we (Titan owners) spent too much for subpar cards...


Seriously I don't understand where they get the entitlement from. It's pretty pathetic they need to create scanarios in their heads in order to one up the GTX Titan club. Is your ego really that small you can't deal with the GTX Titan being faster than your card?

That's the entire problem with the computer industry. Too many people with small, delicate egos. Goldentigre being a prime example. Lives in a dream world.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I'm more than likely going to use the QD3s on the bulkheads, I think Ill like the pull down collar vs the turn to release on the Swiftechs. I might just buy more as I didn't know Koolance had matte black qdcs. They will be here today so it should be running tonight.
> 
> I might get 2 more sets for the drain ports on the rads, I had just lifted it up and screwed in a barb and put some tubing on to drain it but it got pretty messy. I had to tilt and move the bench all over while having the fillport on the res open to get water out.


Loop looks good, especially the black QD3s. Spewing we don't get the black ones here. The QD3s sound like a good idea on the drain ports. The case is pretty heavy and when full its pretty awkward to lift and tilt to drain etc. I had to take my rad out to drain it.

I'm going to have QD3s on all the radiators, and the tubing routed so its separating the motherboard and all components from the loop so I can just disconnect and lift it and all components off in one go and then maybe QD3s on the pump also if it doesn't kill flow so I can easily add or mod all parts of the loop easily without having to mess with things.

Also I've drilled and tapped new internal M3 threads for my new XL ATX motherboard in the centre of the case and has turned out real well and was super easy. I'd reccoemnd trying it for your new board. Difference is day and night in looks.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So wait the 780 Classified/Lightning with advanced VRMs is confirmed?


Can't remember the number but the classified has a non-reference PCB with 14+3 power phases I think.


----------



## tru94533

Hi guys, currently working to fine tune my build, I have 3 signature hydro copper titan. All of the card runs perfect on their own but when I put them in tri-sli the middle card goes nuts. spiking 100C! I'm running 3 x 480 rad and 1x 360 rad so I do not think that I don't have enough rad space, Could the hydro copper block be this restrictive?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Seriously I don't understand where they get the entitlement from. It's pretty pathetic they need to create scanarios in their heads in order to one up the GTX Titan club. Is your ego really that small you can't deal with the GTX Titan being faster than your card?


I find 'bencher' to be the biggest culprit. He flames Titan owners for buying the wrong thing for too much and he keeps pushing fallible proof that 780's can OC better than Titans and thus be faster than Titans just because two 780's made it into a Top 30 list somewhere on this site that is saturated with Titans. Sure I will concede that 780's can OC better, but he thinks they are clock to clock the same performance and ignorantly keeps it that way. Arrgh...









And better yet. All of that ranting from him was in the 770 Review Thread... Talk about a bit Off Topic ego trip rant there...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Seriously I don't understand where they get the entitlement from. It's pretty pathetic they need to create scanarios in their heads in order to one up the GTX Titan club. Is your ego really that small you can't deal with the GTX Titan being faster than your card?
> 
> That's the entire problem with the computer industry. Too many people with small, delicate egos. Goldentigre being a prime example. Lives in a dream world.
> Loop looks good, especially the black QD3s. Spewing we don't get the black ones here. The QD3s sound like a good idea on the drain ports. The case is pretty heavy and when full its pretty awkward to lift and tilt to drain etc. I had to take my rad out to drain it.
> 
> I'm going to have QD3s on all the radiators, and the tubing routed so its separating the motherboard and all components from the loop so I can just disconnect and lift it and all components off in one go and then maybe QD3s on the pump also if it doesn't kill flow so I can easily add or mod all parts of the loop easily without having to mess with things.
> 
> Also I've drilled and tapped new internal M3 threads for my new XL ATX motherboard in the centre of the case and has turned out real well and was super easy. I'd reccoemnd trying it for your new board. Difference is day and night in looks.


As long as they keep it in the 780 thread. In the benchmark score threads they have to back it up with a screenshot, if someone can take the top spot with a 780 then he can brag it up.

I think the same way, using the QDCs between blocks & rads, just makes it much easier to swap out gpus, cpus & motherboards.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I think the same way, using the QDCs between blocks & rads, just makes it much easier to swap out gpus, cpus & motherboards.


After using the QD3's I would like to have these things everywhere, much nicer than the Swiftechs IMO. Yeah you can customize them but I could only do one end on the STs because the other cap is cranked on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Loop looks good, especially the black QD3s. Spewing we don't get the black ones here. The QD3s sound like a good idea on the drain ports. The case is pretty heavy and when full its pretty awkward to lift and tilt to drain etc. I had to take my rad out to drain it.
> 
> I'm going to have QD3s on all the radiators, and the tubing routed so its separating the motherboard and all components from the loop so I can just disconnect and lift it and all components off in one go and then maybe QD3s on the pump also if it doesn't kill flow so I can easily add or mod all parts of the loop easily without having to mess with things.
> 
> Also I've drilled and tapped new internal M3 threads for my new XL ATX motherboard in the centre of the case and has turned out real well and was super easy. I'd reccoemnd trying it for your new board. Difference is day and night in looks.


Thanks, yeah this thing weighs way more than I was expecting fully loaded. I might just buy a tray from caselabs and screw it to the top, not sure yet but I'll get to it eventually. Nice thing about the QD3s was it was only about $50 for 2 sets and Koolance HQ is about 45 minutes away.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> After using the QD3's I would like to have these things everywhere, much nicer than the Swiftechs IMO. Yeah you can customize them but I could only do one end on the STs because the other cap is cranked on.


Nice! If I'm definitely looking to get some.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Sorry came off sounding like an ass
> 
> PH1 screwdriver
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/tools/Screwdrivers/Screwdrivers-Philips-Tip/st-ph1-sh-phillips-screwdriver-1-x-1-1-4?utm_source=google_pr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Screwdrivers-Philips-Tip-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=COb14_jEvLcCFUlo7AodB38AEQ
> 
> T6 Torx Screwdriver
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/tools/Screwdrivers/cScrewdrivers-Torx-Tip/st-t6-2-torx-screwdriver-t6-x-2?utm_source=google_pr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Screwdrivers-Torx-Tip-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=CLf2sInFvLcCFWhp7AodA1MAxA
> 
> Or buy this kit since its boss...price jumped up but you can pick up any PC tool kit and it'll have about the same stuff
> http://www.amazon.com/iFixit-IF145-072-1-Pro-Tech-Toolkit/dp/B007XGWQ2Y
> 
> Depending when you got a Titan it'll either have the Philips screws or Torx screws with a mix of Philips for the GPU back. Just unscrew, take off the old thermal pads, clean the TIM off the GPU, replace the TIM, put on the new thermal pads that EK supplies you with (cutting might be involved but that's simple), screw it back on and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a total of like ten to twinity minutes.


Thanks a lot, i am doing some leak tests now, heres my temps,..,....looking good?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EC51*
> 
> Probably... more people than we think sold their Titans and moved on with 780s.
> But frankly speaking, this thread was quite inactive even before 780 was launched.
> See early pages of this thread.. it's been more than 1 months, at least, since all those early adopters posted in this thread. (The guys who bought them in February).


I am still here, i have to work overtime to pay for my Rig upgrade, you have to pay to play,....


----------



## wermad

Reformatted my ssd (os issues) and i when re installing everything, I noticed Nvidia has placed the Titan under the "700 GeForce" series. So, the Titan is Offically GTX 785??? Just a little curious on the move


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Reformatted my ssd (os issues) and i when re installing everything, I noticed Nvidia has placed the Titan under the "700 GeForce" series. So, the Titan is Offically GTX 785??? Just a little curious on the move


The Titan will forever be known as the GPU that will never fit in with its peers. Poor Titan.


----------



## dboythagr8

Is anybody using their Titans with DisplayPort? I just tried it for the first time with my Dell U3011 and the screen is flickering blue when I try and run a game. When I watch a video on Youtube though it works as normal. Also have my secondary monitor hooked up via DVI and I can't run in SLI mode like this. I can only choose to 'Activate all displays' in the NVCP. Do the monitor connections have to be the same?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> The Titan will forever be known as the GPU that will never fit in with its peers. Poor Titan.


Titan stands alone....its lonely being the king of the hill. I will miss mine (the epic epeen factor, not the jelli hate that comes with it too)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Is anybody using their Titans with DisplayPort? I just tried it for the first time with my Dell U3011 and the screen is flickering blue when I try and run a game. When I watch a video on Youtube though it works as normal. Also have my secondary monitor hooked up via DVI and I can't run in SLI mode like this. I can only choose to 'Activate all displays' in the NVCP. Do the monitor connections have to be the same?


If you disco the dvi, does the game flicker w/ dp? Different refresh rates could be a factor here. You should be able to use a dvi-d for your dell.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Is anybody using their Titans with DisplayPort? I just tried it for the first time with my Dell U3011 and the screen is flickering blue when I try and run a game. When I watch a video on Youtube though it works as normal. Also have my secondary monitor hooked up via DVI and I can't run in SLI mode like this. I can only choose to 'Activate all displays' in the NVCP. Do the monitor connections have to be the same?


I am, try reinstalling your drivers, never know could work.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you disco the dvi, does the game flicker w/ dp? Different refresh rates could be a factor here. You should be able to use a dvi-d for your dell.


I thought it was the displayport cable, but now I have both monitors hooked up by DVI into the first Titan and I'm still getting the blue flickering lines. Both are set at 60hz. Never happened before..I've always gone back and forth between NV Surround and this setup with no issues...And again no problem with video on Youtube for example.


----------



## carlhil2

,....didn't break 38c on this run, might have had too many things running in background,...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I thought it was the displayport cable, but now I have both monitors hooked up by DVI into the first Titan and I'm still getting the blue flickering lines. Both are set at 60hz. Never happened before..I've always gone back and forth between NV Surround and this setup with no issues...And again no problem with video on Youtube for example.


youtube runs at a lower rate. As naggle3092 suggested, try reinstalling your drivers.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> youtube runs at a lower rate. As naggle3092 suggested, try reinstalling your drivers.


Upon further testing it only occurs when I'm in SLI mode. No blue flickering with it disabled.


----------



## MKHunt

My titans serve these duties:

87% Youtube
12% SolidWorks/AudoCAD/MasterCAM/GP Compute/Photo Editing
1% Gaming/Benching

Putting that GK110 to good use


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Upon further testing it only occurs when I'm in SLI mode. No blue flickering with it disabled.


If you're running air, trying swapping the cards and see if the works in SLI


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Titan stands alone....its lonely being the king of the hill. I will miss mine (the epic epeen factor, not the jelli hate that comes with it too)


Your offer is still tempting... My Titan could use a mate... But... But.... But... My monies...


----------



## kzinti1

I just checked and the EGG has the watercooled Titans in stock. Just for laughs I test ordered a pair and the order went through so no limitation on quantities.
Grab 'em while you can my fellow forumites!
Good luck!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> More like High Class with a touch to the people???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So wait the 780 Classified/Lightning is confirmed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00746/#Home
Click to expand...

I don't understand why we can't get a custom PCB for nVidia's best chip on the consumer market. Unless the "Ultra will have the last SMX unlocked with custom PCB?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Your offer is still tempting... My Titan could use a mate... But... But.... But... My monies...


mwahahahaha


----------



## Rei86

nVidia did the same to the GTX 690 too and no one could build a competitor to it. IE a MARS III was derailed from it.

Also about the thread being dead, I've been here since the start...it just took a bit longer for me since every time I went to order it went out of stock


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I don't understand why we can't get a custom PCB for nVidia's best chip on the consumer market. Unless the "Ultra will have the last SMX unlocked with custom PCB?


I have a theory: It is because of nVidia's move to bring Double Precision to the Titan. Like Intel with their policy on AES-Encryption to be only allowed on CPU's that are no Extreme Editions or K's. They want those professional features to only work as stable as it can professionally designed by the manufacturer's paper standards and not be altered by anyone else, which can cause such features to not work as reliably as requested by the manufacturer.

The reason the GTX 780 got the green light to go non-reference was due to nVidia hardware-disabling all of that DP business. However despite that, nVidia is still keeping a tight leash on overvolting with a valid warranty though so the extra VRM phases are only there to increase OC stability as opposed to OC records before you do hardmodding.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> mwahahahaha


Ehhhh... I need to get a 1440p/1600p monitor first though...


----------



## carlhil2

@1215,.....,.....striving for 1245,...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Ehhhh... I need to get a 1440p/1600p monitor first though...


Yeah, i was on the same boat as you but I gave up on 1440 monitors. i ordered some 1200 dells and I couldn't be happier. Plus, the warranty is with Dell, not an overseas company (shipping is hella expensive!).

I'm hoping once 4k picks up speed, it will cause prices for domestically sold 1440/1600 monitors to drop.


----------



## Alatar

Go for +700 mem and put nvcp settings to performance. Should bump you up to way above 80fps


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> nVidia did the same to the GTX 690 too and no one could build a competitor to it. IE a MARS III was derailed from it.
> 
> Also about the thread being dead, I've been here since the start...it just took a bit longer for me since every time I went to order it went out of stock


Yes and I had a 690.. BUT the difference I felt was that its a dual GPU card. They made custom PCBs for GK104 (Top of the line ATM).

Why hold back the "normal" users that dont want to hard mod but cool and put tons of volts to their chip. Just doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yeah, i was on the same boat as you but I gave up on 1440 monitors. i ordered some 1200 dells and I couldn't be happier. Plus, the warranty is with Dell, not an overseas company (shipping is hella expensive!).
> 
> I'm hoping once 4k picks up speed, it will cause prices for domestically sold 1440/1600 monitors to drop.


To be honest I am pretty happy gaming at 1080p/1200p. I found the density to be enough for the current level of graphics detail and I prefer supersampling rendering over native (cause it adds sharpness and less AA if done right). So in a sense I got a Titan for the reason that I would be playing high-end game titles that would be utilizing that concept of making higher resolution textures and rendering them with supersampling on slight less pixels (like Skyrim modded for example).

With that said, I would get a 1440p/1600p if the display technology matures enough for them. I have heard some of the recent releases from Dell and HP for 1440p/1600p are not that good in terms of panel quality control, but their 1080p/1200p are top-notch. So I am currently looking at getting a U2212HM so I can finally go dual-monitors for workflow purposes.

So in a sense, I don't really need SLI Titans for gaming at 1080p/1200p but it is still you know... Tempting to have it just for the kicks (and maxing 60 FPS in Crysis 3 and Metro: LL with confidence)







...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Yes and I had a 690.. BUT the difference I felt was that its a dual GPU card. They made custom PCBs for GK104 (Top of the line ATM).
> 
> Why hold back the "normal" users that dont want to hard mod but cool and put tons of volts to their chip. Just doesn't make any sense...


It is because nVidia didn't want to compensate to OEM's over their RMA's on the 690 due to OC, especially after what happened with the 590 RMA's due to people overvolting them till the VRM's exploded. So nVidia played ultra conservative there. I think all flagship products from nVidia is not going to be allowed to be tampered but nerfed stuff nVidia will let OEM's do non-reference stuff to a certain degree. Either way, nVidia is going to hold the reins on their chips a lot harder than in the past.


----------



## SigmaOrionis

I've been having a lot of crashes in Metro Last Light. I'm not overclocking my Titan. I'm using V-Sync at 60HZ so the card is not really breaking a sweat.

What I've been trying to do is add more voltage without increasing the clock speeds. I tried adding the 38 mv without any offset or changing the power % or temp sliders. This raised the voltage but only at the top of the boost and added more clock. I just want to add a little more voltage for every step in the range.

My card currently boosts up to 1058 @ 1.162v. If I add 25mv it goes up to 1071 @ 1.187v. I just want it to go up to 1058 @ 1.187. I also want all the steps underneath 1058 to go up by 25mv.

The reason I'm trying to do this is with my GTX 580 it wasnt stable at its stock voltage of 1.000v. Whenever I tried to play a DX11 game it would crash. Adding a little bit of extra voltage cleared those problems right up. Metro is the only game I'm having problems with so it could just be the game.

Thanks for any help you guys could provide. I wish it was a simple matter of picking a clock speed and a voltage like the Fermi days.


----------



## kzinti1

I finally noticed a little something I've been failing to do when running 3Dmark.
Hilbert Hagedoorn over at Guru #D has said to do something all along and I just kept missing it.
I finally noticed and took his advice to switch PhysX onto the CPU and away from the GPU's.
I got a very nice little bump in my scores when I finally did that.
Here's the link to his Titan OC advice, such as it is: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_overclock_guide.html
I usually start with his numbers but back down about 50 MHz and go from there.
I still don't know what to do with the ASIC Quality. One of my Titans reads 71.0% and the other reads 79.4%.
Not a very good match there. I've read what there is about ASIC Quality but I still don't understand it at all.
The card at 79.4% always runs a little slower than the other but seems to be doing more work. That's the only way I know to describe it.
OH, Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 9 expires the 9th, I think it is. Keep an eye out for the latest.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you're running air, trying swapping the cards and see if the works in SLI


I switched out my SLI cable for a different one and that resolved the issue. Very strange.

On another note I forgot how huge a 30'' monitor is compared to my 23 inchers in my surround setup


----------



## carlhil2

My last of the night, still prepping/leak testing my Titan loop,..,...loving the temps,...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I switched out my SLI cable for a different one and that resolved the issue. Very strange.
> 
> On another note I forgot how huge a 30'' monitor is compared to my 23 inchers in my surround setup


Awesome! Always weird how the little things can affect you. Of my multple gpu setups, I've never had an issue w/ the sli cable (other then finding a long enough one







).


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigmaOrionis*
> 
> I've been having a lot of crashes in Metro Last Light. I'm not overclocking my Titan. I'm using V-Sync at 60HZ so the card is not really breaking a sweat.
> 
> What I've been trying to do is add more voltage without increasing the clock speeds. I tried adding the 38 mv without any offset or changing the power % or temp sliders. This raised the voltage but only at the top of the boost and added more clock. I just want to add a little more voltage for every step in the range.
> 
> My card currently boosts up to 1058 @ 1.162v. If I add 25mv it goes up to 1071 @ 1.187v. I just want it to go up to 1058 @ 1.187. I also want all the steps underneath 1058 to go up by 25mv.
> 
> The reason I'm trying to do this is with my GTX 580 it wasnt stable at its stock voltage of 1.000v. Whenever I tried to play a DX11 game it would crash. Adding a little bit of extra voltage cleared those problems right up. Metro is the only game I'm having problems with so it could just be the game.
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys could provide. I wish it was a simple matter of picking a clock speed and a voltage like the Fermi days.


You need to use a custom bios. I tried fiddling around with the voltages using Afterburner and the card just becomes unstable.


----------



## carlhil2

Finally broke 17000 pts. graphics,...........http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6663456


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Yeah. Metro Last Light is giving me problems too. I get random freezes and have to close the game in Task Manager. It's not a driver crash, just the game locking up. I've tried running the game on the lowest settings with my Titan at stock clocks and of course the TItan doesn't break a sweat, but the game will still freeze. It's a known issue on the Steam forums. Hopefully it's fixed soon, because it's a very solid game from what I've managed to play before I gave up with the crashes.


----------



## SigmaOrionis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Yeah. Metro Last Light is giving me problems too. I get random freezes and have to close the game in Task Manager. It's not a driver crash, just the game locking up. I've tried running the game on the lowest settings with my Titan at stock clocks and of course the TItan doesn't break a sweat, but the game will still freeze. It's a known issue on the Steam forums. Hopefully it's fixed soon, because it's a very solid game from what I've managed to play before I gave up with the crashes.


I'm going to try an experiment later today. I've used negative gpu offset. This seems like the easiest way to give the card more voltage at a given clockspeed. My card used to boost to 1058 @ 1.162V. With the negative offset it only goes to 1006 but provides the same 1.162V.

So I'm gonna start a new game and see if I can make it at least to the theatre without a crash. I'll let you know how it goes.

My card can loop Valley and 3dMark 11 but maybe something about this game just needs a little more juice at a given speed. I'm getting desperate to play this game. I'll try anything.







It seems like they fixed the stuttering with the patch that came out yesterday that was my number one gripe about this game next to the crashing.


----------



## SteZHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Yeah. Metro Last Light is giving me problems too. I get random freezes and have to close the game in Task Manager. It's not a driver crash, just the game locking up. I've tried running the game on the lowest settings with my Titan at stock clocks and of course the TItan doesn't break a sweat, but the game will still freeze. It's a known issue on the Steam forums. Hopefully it's fixed soon, because it's a very solid game from what I've managed to play before I gave up with the crashes.


Do you get stuttering issues too? I'm running two 660Ti's and I don't think it's the SLI... I've read that people with single cards have it too, I get freezes myself, it goes to my desktop and then returns to the game. I know how you feel, I've been waiting to play this game myself and from what I played too it's pretty cool but the fear of crashing and the stuttering are just wrecking it for me.


----------



## Phishy714

New personal best!

*using SLV7 engineering bios*





I think my 2500k @ 4.5Ghz is starting to hold me back a little bit


----------



## StarGazerLeon

I personally haven't been getting any stuttering with the game, but it is indeed a widespread issue. Luckily, 4A releases a patch yesterday that, for a lot of people, has reduced the stuttering to nearly zero. As I've said, I haven't noticed any stutter, but the people that have are reporting good results after the latest patch. Might be worth checking out, man.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> No real rant, just confused why the more expensive Titan can't have a non-reference PCB, while the 780 can. Other way around would just make more sense.
> A weirdo like me, who buys the new cards, but still keeps all my old cards.
> Titan, 2 x 680s, 2 x 7970s, 3 x 580s, 4 x 5870s, 2 x 480s, & the list just goes on... 780 Lightning will be my next target.


AGREED!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Agreed. I really don't get why nVidia thinks their reference design is be all end all. Especially when you see what board partners pump out. Asus with the Matrix and MARS, EVGA with FTW and Classified, MSI's Lightning series etc etc.
> 
> 780 Lightning was my next target, but Jacob says the EVBot on the 780 Classified is pending...so I'm leaning towards that ATM.


PENDING, more info please! What exactly did he say?

I wonder if the board already has the EVBOT designed into it but the actual plug might be left off like in the later production runs of the 680 classified. If so all one would need is to buy and solder the plug!!!
A binned classified WITH EVBOT would likely beat all but the BEST titans in situations that are not VRAM limited.
I both want to see this, and will feel slapped in the face should it come to pass!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I thought Grid 2 was really good. I loved the driving mechanics, but I am a drifting maniac!!!!! I am playing in the best possible way, 3d Surround and a force feedback Logitech steering wheel and pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure driving heaven!!!!!


HECK I have the SAME setup, including racing wheel!!! Now you got me WANTING THAT GAME HAHA!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tru94533*
> 
> Hi guys, currently working to fine tune my build, I have 3 signature hydro copper titan. All of the card runs perfect on their own but when I put them in tri-sli the middle card goes nuts. spiking 100C! I'm running 3 x 480 rad and 1x 360 rad so I do not think that I don't have enough rad space, Could the hydro copper block be this restrictive?


Like I said in PM, might be something blocking the loop as you have nice pumps. Remove that suspect card and see if the issue still happens.

In short, single card good, tri sli bad... what happens when all 3 are together?

Another thing to really look at is the HC water bridge, if each card works well on its own but putting them together causes issue, especially with good pumps and such, I am begging to suspect the bridge!!!

EDIT:

Think we solved it, pic of setup showed the inlet and outlet ports for the cards in parallel but on the same side, fix is being tried now


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> PENDING, more info please! What exactly did he say?
> 
> I wonder if the board already has the EVBOT designed into it but the actual plug might be left off like in the later production runs of the 680 classified. If so all one would need is to buy and solder the plug!!!
> A binned classified WITH EVBOT would likely beat all but the BEST titans in situations that are not VRAM limited.
> I both want to see this, and will feel slapped in the face should it come to pass!


When the press release they put out on the front page of EVGA home page for the Classified and FTW the air cooled Classifieds had the EVBot port



Than they announced the GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, and the EVBot port was gone



now with nVidia's stupid Green Light program as you know we figured that the 780 Classy with the EVBot port was a mistake and Jacob replied with

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1940069
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF*
> Sorry, no EVbot support on 780 Classified.


But he retracted it in this thread
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944250
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF*
> Sorry about that, maybe I spoke a little too soon. I edited my original post in that thread.


So we may still get an EVBot ported 780 Classified and Over-voltage control on the 780 Lightning.


----------



## hatlesschimp

And why are you posting that here?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> And why are you posting that here?


I know its off off topic but supermi asked.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> When the press release they put out on the front page of EVGA home page for the Classified and FTW the air cooled Classifieds had the EVBot port
> 
> 
> 
> Than they announced the GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper, and the EVBot port was gone
> 
> 
> 
> now with nVidia's stupid Green Light program as you know we figured that the 780 Classy with the EVBot port was a mistake and Jacob replied with
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1940069
> But he retracted it in this thread
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1944250
> So we may still get an EVBot ported 780 Classified and Over-voltage control on the 780 Lightning.


Thanks for that awesome summary







WOW now I have some thinking to do LOL!!!







rep for you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> And why are you posting that here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> And why are you posting that here?


Because I asked him in the thread for more info on it







it was the conclusion to a conversation from a few pages back


----------



## hatlesschimp

Sorry. I had my knickers in a twist thinking it was bad for the thread.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Sorry. I had my knickers in a twist thinking it was bad for the thread.


I had to give you a rep, cause we DO NEED some people looking out for incursions from those 780's fanboys LOL.
Totally feel you on that!!!!!

On other news I am running NAENON's bois 1.21v 1202 clocks .... I downclock them a bit for stability and am good in every game BUT BF3 likes to give me *RANDOM Direct X error's* I tried going back to 314.22 and lowering OC as much as possible but regardless of settings I may get that error in a few minutes or after 3 matches ... so I am really not sure of the cause.

I am currently on a NEW WIN 7 install, surround monitors ... I just lowered my cpu OC and ram speed just in case.
*ANY IDEAS GUYS?*

edit
I am open to other BIOS options if there are more stable options out there, I hear the ES bios is a good one, I tried it but did not have steady voltage and that was not what I was looking for.


----------



## djriful

Please keep GTX780 topic on the official thread, this is TITAN.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> When the press release they put out on the front page of EVGA home page for the Classified and FTW the air cooled Classifieds had the EVBot port
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As a Titan owner, just looking at a custom PCB with a GK110 on it makes me a litte noxious.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Please keep GTX780 topic on the official thread, this is TITAN.


Okay..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> As a Titan owner, just looking at a custom PCB with a GK110 on it makes me a litte noxious.


I think its stupid that nVidia does lock down their Flagship cards. You would think they would want to protect it as much as possible by allowing such mods and the like to make it the best GPUs on the market.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Upon further testing it only occurs when I'm in SLI mode. No blue flickering with it disabled.


I had the same issue, it ended up being my SLi bridge was bad. I got a new one and no issues since!!


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Okay..
> I think its stupid that nVidia does lock down their Flagship cards. You would think they would want to protect it as much as possible by allowing such mods and the like to make it the best GPUs on the market.


I am starting to get really mad about my 2x Titan purchase. Seeing the 780 gtx classified with the custom PCB.... what gives NV!!!!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well I have the evga stock 780 and I wanted the reference design for aesthetic purposes


----------



## SteZHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> I personally haven't been getting any stuttering with the game, but it is indeed a widespread issue. Luckily, 4A releases a patch yesterday that, for a lot of people, has reduced the stuttering to nearly zero. As I've said, I haven't noticed any stutter, but the people that have are reporting good results after the latest patch. Might be worth checking out, man.


When Steam was downloading the rest of Tomb Raider after installing it with a disk, I noticed the Metro LL update but I thought it was something else. When I read the comment after yours, I just thought that's what it was, an update! It really did help, stuttering is mostly gone, going to go and play it right now from the start... Just what I was waiting for in that patch.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Like I mentioned before, I don't see why the AIB's couldn't take it upon themselves to offer voltage control for their premium cards by simply making the user agree to a voided warranty if the voltage option is activated. You would go to click voltage control in Precision or whatever and then you would have to agree to voiding the warranty, allowing you to set higher voltages (still within reason of course). This takes the risk away from the AIB's and allows the end user the option. Out of curiosity, how many of you guys would activate unlocked voltage on your Titan(s) if it voided your warranty?


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> I am starting to get really mad about my 2x Titan purchase. Seeing the 780 gtx classified with the custom PCB.... what gives NV!!!!


Nvidia is hammering down harder than ever on any sort of voltage modification offerings by their partners.. what exactly is all that crap on the classified's going to help achieve if the voltage is ultimately locked and unable to be increased?? There is no reason to be worked up about something like this unless you're the type that cares more about what stickers and colors are in the heatsink.

780 classified and lightning owners can sit there and enjoy their custom pcb's that won't do a Damn thing about the card's performance overall.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Nvidia is hammering down harder than ever on any sort of voltage modification offerings by their partners.. what exactly is all that crap on the classified's going to help achieve if the voltage is ultimately locked and unable to be increased?? There is no reason to be worked up about something like this unless you're the type that cares more about what stickers and colors are in the heatsink.
> 
> 780 classified and lightning owners can sit there and enjoy their custom pcb's that won't do a Damn thing about the card's performance overall.


That is, until you voltmod it hardware-wise.







It's not like we always had much if any control over voltage over the course of the history of discrete GPU cards...







. I think people have gotten a little spoiled in that regard from having a couple of cards with it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Like I mentioned before, I don't see why the AIB's couldn't take it upon themselves to offer voltage control for their premium cards by simply making the user agree to a voided warranty if the voltage option is activated. You would go to click voltage control in Precision or whatever and then you would have to agree to voiding the warranty, allowing you to set higher voltages (still within reason of course). This takes the risk away from the AIB's and allows the end user the option. Out of curiosity, how many of you guys would activate unlocked voltage on your Titan(s) if it voided your warranty?


No, it doesn't, because many times if the card died the voltage increase won't have caused any damage that can be traced back to it, leaving the AIB on the hook when the end user claims their card just died. How many people have abused RMA policies in the past...? Clearly enough to make nVidia skittish about giving out free cards to people abusing theirs with little knowledge of what they're actually doing







.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No, the EULA would be very specific. If you use unlocked voltage you get no RMA for anything. It would be up to the end user to decide if it was worth the risk or not and neither Nvidia nor the AIB would be on the hook for anything. That's why I asked if anybody would activate unlocked voltage in that scenario?


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That is, until you voltmod it hardware-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like we always had much if any control over voltage over the course of the history of discrete GPU cards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think people have gotten a little spoiled in that regard from having a couple of cards with it.


You can probably count on two hands how many people in the world have hard-modded a Titan for more voltage (or know how to). Also, why would you spend $750 on a classified to eventually hard mod it instead of just hard modding a titan and getting better performance there?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> You can probably count on two hands how many people in the world have hard-modded a Titan for more voltage (or know how to). Also, why would you spend $750 on a classified to eventually hard mod it instead of just hard modding a titan and getting better performance there?


I'd much prefer to hard mod a Classy over a Titan as I wouldn't have to worry about blowing my mediocre VRM's and the power delivery of the Classy would probably allow for better clocks as well...


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, the EULA would be very specific. If you use unlocked voltage you get no RMA for anything. It would be up to the end user to decide if it was worth the risk or not and neither Nvidia nor the AIB would be on the hook for anything. That's why I asked if anybody would activate unlocked voltage in that scenario?


How would you secure this? Nothing software wise would be un-erasable, and a switch on the gpu with a sticker on it would be a "that came off on accident" nightmare


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> You can probably count on two hands how many people in the world have hard-modded a Titan for more voltage (or know how to). Also, why would you spend $750 on a classified to eventually hard mod it instead of just hard modding a titan and getting better performance there?


So you don't pop the VRM's? Less cost too there and you'd presumably clock much much higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> How would you secure this? Nothing software wise would be un-erasable, and a switch on the gpu with a sticker on it would be a "that came off on accident" nightmare


Exactly what I mean... you can't rely on users being honest, because let's face it, many people abuse RMA's horrifically. Leaving it as a soldering-required hardware mod basically guarantees them they know if it was voltmodded.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> You can probably count on two hands how many people in the world have hard-modded a Titan for more voltage (or know how to). Also, why would you spend $750 on a classified to eventually hard mod it instead of just hard modding a titan and getting better performance there?


Because as the 780L/C are both cut down Titan's, unlike the Titan they will come with custom PCBs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You could simply have the EULA be registered with the AIB online whenever you agree to the terms...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You could simply have the EULA be registered with the AIB online whenever you agree to the terms...


More like they should have a SKU that says its voltage control is unlocked when you purchase it and will have no warranty whatsoever.

have a DOA one week from delivery date return policy and that's pretty much it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I had to give you a rep, cause we DO NEED some people looking out for incursions from those 780's fanboys LOL.
> Totally feel you on that!!!!!
> 
> On other news I am running NAENON's bois 1.21v 1202 clocks .... I downclock them a bit for stability and am good in every game BUT BF3 likes to give me *RANDOM Direct X error's* I tried going back to 314.22 and lowering OC as much as possible but regardless of settings I may get that error in a few minutes or after 3 matches ... so I am really not sure of the cause.
> 
> I am currently on a NEW WIN 7 install, surround monitors ... I just lowered my cpu OC and ram speed just in case.
> *ANY IDEAS GUYS?*
> 
> edit
> I am open to other BIOS options if there are more stable options out there, I hear the ES bios is a good one, I tried it but did not have steady voltage and that was not what I was looking for.


Thanks Buddy!

I would love to give you rep for appreciating what I done. But for some reason I don't have the option. Maybe I've given you rep already. Cheers


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Hello fellow Titan owners, wish my first post wasn't problem related but it appears I have no choice







. Anyways I have a problem with setting my max clock through evga precision and NVinspector, my card seems to be locked at 575mhz whenever I use the Kboost option in Precision, I can raise voltage and memory values and the changes are recognized in both monitoring programs but raising the core clock has no effect. I was previously using the TI bios for weeks with no issues, since then I have flashed back to the stock EVGA SC bios and then to the stock vanilla EVGA bios but the problem still persists. I rolled back to 314 drivers, booted up on a different windows installation on another hard drive, still no solution.

So I'm stumped, anyone have any ideas?

sys specs for reference:

Intel core I7 2600k @4.7ghz
16gb Corsair Dominator Platinum @2133mhz
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
EVGA GTX Titan (vanilla)
Corsair AX1200 psu
OCZ vertex 4 512gb
WD 1.5tb 7200rpm HDD


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> More like they should have a SKU that says its voltage control is unlocked when you purchase it and will have no warranty whatsoever.
> 
> have a DOA one week from delivery date return policy and that's pretty much it.


As much as I don't want to be rude to the 780 owners, but I hope eVGA gets EVBOT rejected on their Classy. It would only make sense under nVidia's current regime.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> As much as I don't want to be rude to the 780 owners, but I hope eVGA gets EVBOT rejected on their Classy. It would only make sense under nVidia's current regime.


Why you gotta hate on me like that? Why bro? Why?


----------



## Keromyaou

My understand about why gtx780 overclocks better than Titan is that since gtx780 consumes less power than Titan at the same core clocks, gtx780 hits power limits of 106% at a higher clock than Titan. As far as I understand from various sources, Nvidia seems to have some concerns about longevity of GK110 chip under overvoltage overclocking. Both Titan and gtx780 have the same chip and the same voltage limits at this moment. Therefore if you overvoltage either Titan or gtx780, the degradation of gpu chip will occur in the same manner. Overclocked gtx780 with higher voltage (such as a possible classified grade with EVBot) should reduce the life span of the card. For those who want to overclock higher without any concerns about killing cards, this might be OK. But for general usage, I am not sure if this is appropriate or not. Surely Nvidia doesn't want to honor warranty for such cards. I feel that the best case scenario is that Nvidia unlocks the power limits (let's say the power limit should be 120%) of both Titan and gtx780 while the voltage limit is still intact (with new official V-BIOS). In this way you can achieve the best possible performance of either Titan or gtx780 without compromising heavily longevity of gpus.


----------



## Naennon

the only reason why 780 clocks higher than titan is:

2688 vs 2304 Cuda Cores which means 384 Cores lesser than titan for creating failure / errors in overclocking


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> the only reason why 780 clocks higher than titan is:
> 
> 2688 vs 2304 Cuda Cores which means 384 Cores lesser than titan for creating failure / errors in overclocking


The great Naennon has spoken! Titan>780


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Hello fellow Titan owners, wish my first post wasn't problem related but it appears I have no choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways I have a problem with setting my max clock through evga precision and NVinspector, my card seems to be locked at 575mhz whenever I use the Kboost option in Precision, I can raise voltage and memory values and the changes are recognized in both monitoring programs but raising the core clock has no effect. I was previously using the TI bios for weeks with no issues, since then I have flashed back to the stock EVGA SC bios and then to the stock vanilla EVGA bios but the problem still persists. I rolled back to 314 drivers, booted up on a different windows installation on another hard drive, still no solution.
> 
> So I'm stumped, anyone have any ideas?
> 
> sys specs for reference:
> 
> Intel core I7 2600k @4.7ghz
> 16gb Corsair Dominator Platinum @2133mhz
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
> EVGA GTX Titan (vanilla)
> Corsair AX1200 psu
> OCZ vertex 4 512gb
> WD 1.5tb 7200rpm HDD


I've had a similar issue three times across different drivers. My 3D clocks have locked at 575mhz from a bad overclock and had to reinstall drivers, flash back to reference BIOS and reinstall windows 8 to remove it. Does it stilll happen without k boost or just a k boost problem?

Need more info but I had similar issues several times with different BIOSs and drivers and would recommend what I had to do to fix my issue. And why do you want to use k boost?


----------



## thestache

A lot of GTX 780 discussion going on...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> As much as I don't want to be rude to the 780 owners, but I hope eVGA gets EVBOT rejected on their Classy. It would only make sense under nVidia's current regime.


I heard it suggested that the Classified will not have an EVBot port, but that it will be made very easy by EVGA to solder on.


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> I've had a similar issue three times across different drivers. My 3D clocks have locked at 575mhz from a bad overclock and had to reinstall drivers, flash back to reference BIOS and reinstall windows 8 to remove it. Does it stilll happen without k boost or just a k boost problem?
> 
> Need more info but I had similar issues several times with different BIOSs and drivers and would recommend what I had to do to fix my issue. And why do you want to use k boost?


Thanks for the quick reply!









I installed MSI afterburner and it shows my core clock boosting to 967mhz, and I can increase the core clock with visible results in the OSD...I wonder if the problem is only Precision related? My hunch is whenever Precision is running it governs all running GPU oc utilities and locks down the max core clock at precision settings







, so it may be Kboost related .
As for using Kboost, I use it to peg my 3d clocks. That's how I find my most stable max oc while benching and testing out new vbios to see what works best for my card (so far max is 1176mhz @ 1.212v with mem @ +600mhz). Then I can dial back my 3d clocks for stability in games. I'm all ears if there's a better way for finding my max oc.

I hope this doesn't resort to reinstalling windows, seems pretty overkill to me lol.


----------



## carlhil2

,...installed on Friday,....i have to do better tube work, but, my temps on gpu never breaks 42c, and it's been averaging about 90f in my area the past week,...


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I heard it suggested that the Classified will not have an EVBot port, but that it will be made very easy by EVGA to solder on.


JacobF actually took his words back and say that "it is not 100% confirmed." Therefore, it is STILL possible for EVBOT to be launched per-soldered...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> JacobF actually took his words back and say that "it is not 100% confirmed." Therefore, it is STILL possible for EVBOT to be launched per-soldered...


Consider that option means breaking the warranty. Is that what most modder suppose to know anyways. XD


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Consider that option means breaking the warranty. Is that what most modder suppose to know anyways. XD


Well if the EVBOT is pre-soldered, it would implied that you can use EVBOT under warranty with it. If EVBOT was removed and you have to solder to use it, then yeah the warranty is out.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed MSI afterburner and it shows my core clock boosting to 967mhz, and I can increase the core clock with visible results in the OSD...I wonder if the problem is only Precision related? My hunch is whenever Precision is running it governs all running GPU oc utilities and locks down the max core clock at precision settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so it may be Kboost related .
> As for using Kboost, I use it to peg my 3d clocks. That's how I find my most stable max oc while benching and testing out new vbios to see what works best for my card (so far max is 1176mhz @ 1.212v with mem @ +600mhz). Then I can dial back my 3d clocks for stability in games. I'm all ears if there's a better way for finding my max oc.
> 
> I hope this doesn't resort to reinstalling windows, seems pretty overkill to me lol.


Yeah just don't use k boost, problem solved. Useless feature with a placebo effect. Just use the engineering BIOS and overclock normally.


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Yeah just don't use k boost, problem solved. Useless feature with a placebo effect. Just use the engineering BIOS and overclock normally.


Will do, probably a bug with Precision and Nvidia drivers, maybe it will get fixed with a new release. As for the engineering bios, is it the one on post 9753 that Alatar linked to? What are the benefits of that bios vs the TI bios, stability with 320.18 drivers?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> the only reason why 780 clocks higher than titan is:
> 
> 2688 vs 2304 Cuda Cores which means 384 Cores lesser than titan for creating failure / errors in overclocking


My understanding is the 780s are lesser quality gk110 chips that don't make the Titan cut, therefore 2 SMX units are deactivated. The lesser quality 780s will have more voltage leak therefore core speed OCability will be close to the same as 2 additional SMX Titan, even though both TDP are the same.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How easy is it to install the XSPC Titan block w/back plate?


The job is easy it comes with a nice manual that shows what to do.
Edit: Sorry didn`t see the post that you where finish


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Will do, probably a bug with Precision and Nvidia drivers, maybe it will get fixed with a new release. As for the engineering bios, is it the one on post 9753 that Alatar linked to? What are the benefits of that bios vs the TI bios, stability with 320.18 drivers?


If your Titan is on water you should definitely use the pre-engineering bios as it gives your card the most power thereby granting stability in overclocks.

I tried with mine on air and it is stable at 1200MHz but my Titan almost became a furnace.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Will do, probably a bug with Precision and Nvidia drivers, maybe it will get fixed with a new release. As for the engineering bios, is it the one on post 9753 that Alatar linked to? What are the benefits of that bios vs the TI bios, stability with 320.18 drivers?


I've used both and my max OC worked out to be virtually the same with either one.

The engineering bios would not go down to the lowest p state at idle for me though. For that reason alone, I stopped using it.


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> I tried with mine on air and it is stable at 1200MHz...


Impressive! So far I can only get my core clocks to be stable at 1176mhz with all the other bios (65.3% ASIC), but my memory overclocks like a boss, +600 before seeing artifacts, anything more and the artifacts are so bad that it looks like an acid trip







.

My Titan is under water so temp and high core voltages are of no concern to me, still have yet to see temps rise above 40c


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> The engineering bios would not go down to the lowest p state at idle for me though. For that reason alone, I stopped using it.


So with the engineering bios flashed on your card, your idle voltage never dropped to around 0.887v in 2d applications?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> So with the engineering bios flashed on your card, your idle voltage never dropped to around 0.887v in 2d applications?


So what engineer BIOS are you guys talking about? The one released by TI?


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> So what engineer BIOS are you guys talking about? The one released by TI?


I assume its the one that Alatar linked to on post #9753, haven't tried it out yet. That one still has gpu boost 2.0 enabled, whereas the Tech Inferno one doesn't.


----------



## carlhil2

Question, i KNOW this is the "Titan" thread, but, i need help. i blew my old mobo/psu during an incident, i am currently using my backup psu, which is "OK", but, i feel that it is lacking, i am about to buy a new one, how is this model, is there one better? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00607JL5C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER,.. other than buying this models 1200watt version? i don't want to buy the one in my sig, been there, done that,...


----------



## Rei86

WoW you actually blew one of these?
http://www.amazon.com/PC-Power-Cooling-Capacitors-PPCMK3S1200/dp/B008U12856

Anyways Seasonic is a great choice. The one you're looking at is a A+ buy and shouldn't have to worry with the rigt you got atm about it not being able to power your system.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> WoW you actually blew one of these?
> http://www.amazon.com/PC-Power-Cooling-Capacitors-PPCMK3S1200/dp/B008U12856
> 
> Anyways Seasonic is a great choice. The one you're looking at is a A+ buy and shouldn't have to worry with the rigt you got atm about it not being able to power your system.


Yep, everyone on my floor lost electronics, covered by our Home Insurance though, i also love SeaSonics stuff, it's either this or the Platinum joint,....THIS is my emergency backup,..http://www.amazon.com/KingWin-Universal-Modular-Connectors-LZ-1000/dp/B002OOL4Q4/ref=pd_ybh_8,...OUCH!!! looks like this,.....i like my voltages tighter than that.


----------



## Rei86

Well I also own a Seasonic P-1000 and love it. Going to put it up for sale however as I have three AX1200i's sitting around here and now no longer have a use for it.

But anyways its quality so you shouldn't worry.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Well I also own a Seasonic P-1000 and love it. Going to put it up for sale however as I have three AX1200i's sitting around here and now no longer have a use for it.
> 
> But anyways its quality so you shouldn't worry.


How are the AX1200i's?


----------



## flexus

hm, have some strange thing going on in Precision. To get to 1202 mhz on core I applied +327 before that makes sense, now I have to use +380 to get it to show 1202 mhz but that is really 1255 mhz??!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> hm, have some strange thing going on in Precision. To get to 1202 mhz on core I applied +327 before that makes sense, now I have to use +380 to get it to show 1202 mhz but that is really 1255 mhz??!


Did you flash a bios that had a higher clock? also, before flashing, i disable any software related to the graphics,...


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Did you flash a bios that had a higher clock? also, before flashing, i disable any software related to the graphics,...


No I use the same vbios I have been using for the last month. GPU-Z shows 1255 mhz and Precision 1202 mhz and it crash it is obvious running on 1255 since it crashes


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

For whatever it's worth, I have an AX1200. As I can tell the only difference from the "i" version is corsair link software? Anyways couldn't be happier, no coil whine and powers everything I need, and then some.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> No I use the same vbios I have been using for the last month. GPU-Z shows 1255 mhz and Precision 1202 mhz and it crash it is obvious running on 1255 since it crashes


Try this, open Precision, open the voltage app, hit "reset", then, "apply", do this for Precision also, hit "defaults", i have to do this after every crash, or, my clocks will be crazy high, then, freeze system,...Oh, yeah, after doing this, set your overclocks that you want,...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> For whatever it's worth, I have an AX1200. As I can tell the only difference from the "i" version is corsair link software? Anyways couldn't be happier, no coil whine and powers everything I need, and then some.


Thanks, it's either this one or the SeaSonics,..


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

I don't know about you guys, but for me that engineering bios doesn't play nice with drivers. I flashed and rebooted my pc only to be greeted by a random solid color screen after I log in to my desktop, fixed it by booting up in safe mode (nvflash doesn't work in this mode) uninstall the 320.18 drivers, restart windows normally, flash a different bios, restart, then install drivers...had me worried there for a minute


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but for me that engineering bios doesn't play nice with drivers. I flashed and rebooted my pc only to be greeted by a random solid color screen after I log in to my desktop, fixed it by booting up in safe mode (nvflash doesn't work in this mode) uninstall the 320.18 drivers, restart windows normally, flash a different bios, restart, then install drivers...had me worried there for a minute


Yeah, i stick with the Naennon "Magic" bios,...works for me, like a champ,...







his bios made me go to water,..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I used the engineering bios that Alatar and cowie recommended and when I'd get into windows, the screen will go black after a few seconds. I used the bios on my old Titan and it worked fine, but not on this one.

I just stick to the modded Naennon bios and it just works. Good enough for me.

All my bench scores are with the Naennon bios.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I used the engineering bios that Alatar and cowie recommended and when I'd get into windows, the screen will go black after a few seconds. I used the bios on my old Titan and it worked fine, but not on this one.
> 
> I just stick to the modded Naennon bios and it just works. Good enough for me.
> 
> All my bench scores are with the Naennon bios.


I am with you all the way on this, every bench i have ran, was with the Naennon bios, i swear by it,....even though, i can't reach YOUR level,...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How are the AX1200i's?


Its great. Nice modular design, not that huge, the cables that it comes with are great and sleeved ones you can buy from corsair is pretty good too. G1 was stiff but they don't sell that anymore and you can only get G2 sleeved cables now which is pretty soft. JonnyGuru and TPU does great PSU reviews and the AX1200i is probably in the top 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thanks, it's either this one or the SeaSonics,..


Between the AX1200 and AX1200i is that the 1200i has the Corsair Link software control and its 80Plus Platinum vs the AX1200 which is 80Plus gold.

Either of the three PSU's will do you fine man, even the one you linked.


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am with you all the way on this, every bench i have ran, was with the Naennon bios, i swear by it,....even though, i can't reach YOUR level,...


Neannon's bios is the one that got me hooked on crack flashing my Titan







. I've tried just about every Neannon and Maarten bios variant. My only issue with the 1202mhz variants is just that; 1202mhz, I would be benching and or gaming when gpu boost 2.0 decides to boost to and above 1202mhz, and crash, even when I lowered my boost clock through Precision. Granted I can always edit the max boost clock in keplar bios tweaker, but I find it strange that the max boost clock on the P00 table is roughly around 1300mhz to obtain 1202mhz of actual boost? This is why I like the TI bios, removes boost 2.0 and you can set your max stable clocks and not have to worry of boosting above them....and then crashing









Anyways my throttling days are over thanks to the community that created some fantastic modded bios.


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I used the engineering bios that Alatar and cowie recommended and when I'd get into windows, the screen will go black after a few seconds. I used the bios on my old Titan and it worked fine, but not on this one.
> 
> I just stick to the modded Naennon bios and it just works. Good enough for me.
> 
> All my bench scores are with the Naennon bios.


Maybe its revision related? I purchased mine about a month ago and its revision A1, I didn't know they had revisions on reference cards, maybe it's similar to my GTX 590 Classified; the VRMs were taller than that of the reference pcb







...highly doubt it though.


----------



## Ftimster

I am going water for my triple titans was hoping for some suggestions I want to set the radiators in the bottom of my cosmos 2 case the loop is only going to be for the graphics cards as I'm already running the H 100i on my CPU and I like performance so just for the graphics any suggestions would be much appreciated thanks was thinking two 240`s anyone else with the cosmos 2 case set up rads in the bottom of the case just for there graphics cards?? Thanks


----------



## Ftimster

Sorry guys one last question I've been searching around on the internet and I see a lot of cosmos ii cases running a single 240 in the bottom of the case and two 240`s so my question is will a single thick 240 radiator be enough to cool a triple titan setup, so thick 240 rad just for the cards good quality pump and all that..thanks again if some of you guys could show me some pics of your titan cooling setups that would be awesome  and if you happen to be running it in a cosmos ii and triple cards lol even better thanks THIS IS BY FAR MY FAVORITE THREAD TO WATCH!!!!! You guys are very helpful


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Sorry guys one last question I've been searching around on the internet and I see a lot of cosmos ii cases running a single 240 in the bottom of the case and two 240`s so my question is will a single thick 240 radiator be enough to cool a triple titan setup, so thick 240 rad just for the cards good quality pump and all that..thanks again if some of you guys could show me some pics of your titan cooling setups that would be awesome  and if you happen to be running it in a cosmos ii and triple cards lol even better thanks THIS IS BY FAR MY FAVORITE THREAD TO WATCH!!!!! You guys are very helpful


I had the cosmos 2 for awhile and the owners thread has some good info on rad setups.

When I had my cosmos 2 I was cooling my 3930k and 2 680's with a RX360 rad and it was enough.

You should figure out a way to create one loop with a skinny 360 rad up top and a fat 240 in the bottom or 2 skinnier ones would fit down in the bottom.

That's exactly why I went to Case Labs because the Cosmos 2 doesn't have a lot of rad space for it's size.

3 titans on a 240 rad might not work so well.

You should get rid of the H100 and fit the biggest 360 rad you can up top and a 240 MONSTA in the bottom and create one loop for everything. That would be enough cooling.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No single 240 would be adequate for 3 Titans. You should be able to get two 240's in the bottom if you want and a slim 360 will fit in the top I believe. TTL did that with his CKC build...


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Sorry guys one last question I've been searching around on the internet and I see a lot of cosmos ii cases running a single 240 in the bottom of the case and two 240`s so my question is will a single thick 240 radiator be enough to cool a triple titan setup, so thick 240 rad just for the cards good quality pump and all that..thanks again if some of you guys could show me some pics of your titan cooling setups that would be awesome  and if you happen to be running it in a cosmos ii and triple cards lol even better thanks THIS IS BY FAR MY FAVORITE THREAD TO WATCH!!!!! You guys are very helpful


Hate to say this but I don't think a 240 will be enough, there is a way to calculate heat dissipation based on wattage, but i don't know it off the top of my head. The loop I'm running doesn't have 3 Titans in it, but I am cooling and i7 2600k @4.7ghz and a Titan @ 1176mhz with an XSPC RX360 rad. Still have yet to see temps rise above 40c. If you have room, I think a 360 thick rad (or equivalent) would do the trick







.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Sorry guys one last question I've been searching around on the internet and I see a lot of cosmos ii cases running a single 240 in the bottom of the case and two 240`s so my question is will a single thick 240 radiator be enough to cool a triple titan setup, so thick 240 rad just for the cards good quality pump and all that..thanks again if some of you guys could show me some pics of your titan cooling setups that would be awesome  and if you happen to be running it in a cosmos ii and triple cards lol even better thanks THIS IS BY FAR MY FAVORITE THREAD TO WATCH!!!!! You guys are very helpful


Well, i am using the Monsta 1x140mm rad in a single loop for my Titan, man, that little thing cools very well, the 3x140mm version should do the job,....


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Try this, open Precision, open the voltage app, hit "reset", then, "apply", do this for Precision also, hit "defaults", i have to do this after every crash, or, my clocks will be crazy high, then, freeze system,...Oh, yeah, after doing this, set your overclocks that you want,...


Yes I know had to do this before but never since I start using that BIOS, but didn`t help. However I tried the engineering BIOS and it is ok again.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got 3rd in the world in Fire Strike for a single TITAN!

*http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0/1+gpu*





*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/728729*


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No single 240 would be adequate for 3 Titans. You should be able to get two 240's in the bottom if you want and a slim 360 will fit in the top I believe. TTL did that with his CKC build...


I use a 240 and a 360 for my mobo and a single titan lol...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got 3rd in the world in Fire Strike for a single TITAN!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0/1+gpu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/728729*


Damn thats boss!!! Two under Kingpin. Congrats!


----------



## SoloTwo

What size torx do I need for the screws on the back? I thought I read it was T6 but wasn't positive.


----------



## Ftimster

Thanks I was thinking same 1 240 not going to be big enough thanks for all your input now get to spend more money....


----------



## capchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> What size torx do I need for the screws on the back? I thought I read it was T6 but wasn't positive.


T6 is correct


----------



## carcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but for me that engineering bios doesn't play nice with drivers. I flashed and rebooted my pc only to be greeted by a random solid color screen after I log in to my desktop, fixed it by booting up in safe mode (nvflash doesn't work in this mode) uninstall the 320.18 drivers, restart windows normally, flash a different bios, restart, then install drivers...had me worried there for a minute


Same thing happened to me on the those drivers. I got the solid colors while flashing back to the TI bios and bricked one of my Titans. I managed to use the integrated GPU to get the TI bios back on. I tried the engineering bios again and it worked, but I found it to be less stable than the TI bios on 320.18 drivers.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got 3rd in the world in Fire Strike for a single TITAN!
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0/1+gpu*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/728729*


Nice one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I use a 240 and a 360 for my mobo and a single titan lol...


What kind of load temps do you get with 1.212v?


----------



## overclockerz

Hi all. I am outsourcing the watercooling of my rig to others. Will 2 480mm St30 rad be sufficient to cool down my 2 titans and my 3960x cpu? I be running single loop using 2 d5 pump from aqua computer. Tubing id 1/2 ID ..... even tubing size do matters. I am new to H2O cooling. Thanks.


----------



## Arnoud87

Anyone knows if its worth to overclock a titan when its limit is like 220watts max?
Lets say you overclock to 1100 mhz .... will it stay there? or only max 1030 or something?
I also got the unlocked bios so the limit is 350w max.. and no limits on anything...
But i want the card alive for at least 2 years..... I have no clue about PWM's and stuff on Titan.

id like to run titan on 1100-1200mhz @ 1,2 = ? Safe?
On the other end i still dont want to ruin the card....

Got no Bottlenecks i7 3770 and Strider 1200Gold
I had GTX 680 Lightning etc... but those cards were cheap compared to this... if you got my point.

And yes I like benchmarking and i got a paid version of 3dmark 11 and 13


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Hi all. I am outsourcing the watercooling of my rig to others. Will 2 480mm St30 rad be sufficient to cool down my 2 titans and my 3960x cpu? I be running single loop using 2 d5 pump from aqua computer. Tubing id 1/2 ID ..... even tubing size do matters. I am new to H2O cooling. Thanks.


Yep, that'll be more than enough. I also use 1/2 ID tubing (3/4 OD)...


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> Anyone knows if its worth to overclock a titan when its limit is like 220watts max?
> Lets say you overclock to 1100 mhz .... will it stay there? or only max 1030 or something?
> I also got the unlocked bios so the limit is 350w max.. and no limits on anything...
> But i want the card alive for at least 2 years..... I have no clue about PWM's and stuff on Titan.
> 
> id like to run titan on 1100-1200mhz @ 1,2 = ? Safe?
> On the other end i still dont want to ruin the card....
> 
> Got no Bottlenecks i7 3770 and Strider 1200Gold
> I had GTX 680 Lightning etc... but those cards were cheap compared to this... if you got my point.
> 
> And yes I like benchmarking and i got a paid version of 3dmark 11 and 13


Limit is 265W by stock bios, but the card is capable of 300W max. Doesn´t matter if you have a 350W bios. Physical limit is 300W.

Overclocking capabilities and results are different card to card, but usually 1100-1150 OC range is fine. Most users report unstable overclocks going above that. You just gotta see it for yourself.


----------



## Nemessss




----------



## Arnoud87

ok thnx







.

/
That Windforce card is fugly........ yes best cooling there is but still nasty looking.
Look so cheap


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got 3rd in the world in Fire Strike for a single TITAN!
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0/1+gpu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/728729*


Beat me with lower core clocks too, higher system & gpu mem clocks are doing well there. Might have to bug you for tweaks soon...








Good stuff!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Beat me with lower core clocks too, higher system & gpu mem clocks are doing well there. Might have to bug you for tweaks soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff!


brb popcorns.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> ok thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> /
> That Windforce card is fugly........ yes best cooling there is but still nasty looking.
> Look so cheap


Ok eVGA, time to REALLY consider ACX add-on for Titan. Please!!!


----------



## TheGovernment

I can't for the life of my fine 2 x xspc razor titan blocks in stock anywhere other than xs-pc's store that wants to charge me $90 shipping lol. Has anyone come across any that are in stock anywhere. A few places have 1 but I'd need 2 and I'm in Canada, so 2 seperate places will be too expensive to bother because of shipping.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Neannon's bios is the one that got me hooked on crack flashing my Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've tried just about every Neannon and Maarten bios variant. My only issue with the 1202mhz variants is just that; 1202mhz, I would be benching and or gaming when gpu boost 2.0 decides to boost to and above 1202mhz, and crash, even when I lowered my boost clock through Precision. Granted I can always edit the max boost clock in keplar bios tweaker, but I find it strange that the max boost clock on the P00 table is roughly around 1300mhz to obtain 1202mhz of actual boost? This is why I like the TI bios, removes boost 2.0 and you can set your max stable clocks and not have to worry of boosting above them....and then crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways my throttling days are over thanks to the community that created some fantastic modded bios.


I'm trying out the TI bios for everyday use. It allows me to add voltage when I want as opposed to locking it in so stuff such as Chrome end up using 1.21v

Also, its the one and only bios that allowed me to overclock in Skyrim without crashing.


----------



## Arnoud87

on 1,2V and 95 degrees in gaming what would be the lifetime?
We talk about 1 year or even up to 3?

For me 2 years is enough, than the card is cheap 2nd hands so if it dies... i buy another for low price or at least... reasonable.

basically the Titan is comparable with the GTX 480 in life-time? at 95 degrees 1,2v?
I think when i get my TITAN i immediately start flashing it . Dont like any type of boost in videocards

And yes I got HD4000 so i can flash the original back if it goes wrong.. gonna use the lunlocked EVGA bios







. Not gonna edit the bios myself, tho.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> on 1,2V and 95 degrees in gaming what would be the lifetime?
> We talk about 1 year or even up to 3?
> 
> For me 2 years is enough, than the card is cheap 2nd hands so if it dies... i buy another for low price or at least... reasonable.
> 
> basically the Titan is comparable with the GTX 480 in life-time? at 95 degrees 1,2v?
> I think when i get my TITAN i immediately start flashing it . Dont like any type of boost in videocards
> 
> And yes I got HD4000 so i can flash the original back if it goes wrong.. gonna use the lunlocked EVGA bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not gonna edit the bios myself, tho.


95'C?

Could be a couple weeks or a few years, no one knows. 1.2v is fine, but the better the temps, the longer your card will last. Try and keep it in the 70'Cs if you can.

And thanks for the props Swolern, thestache, and FTW 420!









Much appreciated!


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carcontrol*
> 
> Same thing happened to me on the those drivers. I got the solid colors while flashing back to the TI bios and bricked one of my Titans. I managed to use the integrated GPU to get the TI bios back on. I tried the engineering bios again and it worked, but I found it to be less stable than the TI bios on 320.18 drivers.


Wish my Maximus IV had some kind of display port/hdmi/vga whatever, on the back I/O. Thought I would never need it, so I wasn't too concerned about having that capability, but its turns out its pretty handy for redundancy.

Maybe when I upgrade to Ivy-E...


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm trying out the TI bios for everyday use. It allows me to add voltage when I want as opposed to locking it in so stuff such as Chrome end up using 1.21v
> 
> Also, its the one and only bios that allowed me to overclock in Skyrim without crashing.


Is there any noticeable difference in game play, maybe faster texture fill in rate? For me the frame rate in that game cant exceed 60fps, or the game engine goes bananas







...its fun to see mammoths and giants clipping into the ground, and spazzing out. The occasional random horse falling from the sky and splatting in front of you still cracks me up


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Got 3rd in the world in Fire Strike for a single TITAN!


I can only place 15th with a max score of 10766, my 2600k is holding me back...



Ranking in the top 10 (and staying there) in the 3d mark hall of fame has to be the most expensive personal achievement I have ever encountered









That's a generous OC on mem, did you get any artifacts at that speed?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> I can only place 15th with a max score of 10766, my 2600k is holding me back...
> 
> 
> 
> Ranking in the top 10 (and staying there) in the 3d mark hall of fame has to be the most expensive personal achievement I have ever encountered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a generous OC on mem, did you get any artifacts at that speed?


Thanks.









Yes, there were plenty of artifacts for that run, but not enough to error out and freeze.


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there were plenty of artifacts for that run, but not enough to error out and freeze.


Haha! I never pushed my mem clocks past visual artifacts, but that's going to change







...brb


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> on 1,2V and 95 degrees in gaming what would be the lifetime?
> We talk about 1 year or even up to 3?
> 
> For me 2 years is enough, than the card is cheap 2nd hands so if it dies... i buy another for low price or at least... reasonable.
> 
> basically the Titan is comparable with the GTX 480 in life-time? at 95 degrees 1,2v?
> I think when i get my TITAN i immediately start flashing it . Dont like any type of boost in videocards
> 
> And yes I got HD4000 so i can flash the original back if it goes wrong.. gonna use the lunlocked EVGA bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not gonna edit the bios myself, tho.


95 degrees? I live in the equatorial region; at 1.2v my Titan maximum average temperature is around 81 degrees.


----------



## wermad

Anyone running a couple of EK blocks, can you tell me what the spacing is between both at the acetal piece (where the ports are located) non csq? One slot in between spacing.

i have some BP d-plugs and I'm not sure if they'll will reach between blocks (BP-MBWP-C38 aka 1" version). Thanks and +1


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> on 1,2V and 95 degrees in gaming what would be the lifetime?
> We talk about 1 year or even up to 3?
> 
> For me 2 years is enough, than the card is cheap 2nd hands so if it dies... i buy another for low price or at least... reasonable.
> 
> basically the Titan is comparable with the GTX 480 in life-time? at 95 degrees 1,2v?
> I think when i get my TITAN i immediately start flashing it . Dont like any type of boost in videocards
> 
> And yes I got HD4000 so i can flash the original back if it goes wrong.. gonna use the lunlocked EVGA bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not gonna edit the bios myself, tho.


How the hell would you run a GTX Titan at 95deg? Mine didn't go over 75deg with the heater on and 1189mhz on the core and 6700mhz on the memory when it was air cooled.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Hi all. I am outsourcing the watercooling of my rig to others. Will 2 480mm St30 rad be sufficient to cool down my 2 titans and my 3960x cpu? I be running single loop using 2 d5 pump from aqua computer. Tubing id 1/2 ID ..... even tubing size do matters. I am new to H2O cooling. Thanks.


A single 480 would be enough so two would be more than enough.

Tubing size does not matter or effect temps. It's simply for looks and personal preference and with that loop you don't need two pumps either. A single D5 would be fine.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?147767-The-impact-of-tubing-sizes


----------



## booya

Tell me please, what behavior will have Titan with modded BIOS under Furmark?

I'm just wondering, got Titans and modded BIOS, but I'm scared.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Tell me please, what behavior will have Titan with modded BIOS under Furmark?
> 
> I'm just wondering, got Titans and modded BIOS, but I'm scared.


I don't know why people still use Furmark.

Forget that software. Really. It tests nothing. You wanna know how your Titan are doing, just game with them or use a real benchmark software.


----------



## wermad

Its been noted quite a bit that Furmark could damage or kill your gpu. Even reviewers have stopped using it. For stability or temps, use something else. There's free versions of mostly all benchmarks and some games have free benmarks included.

btw, MSI Kombuster is like Furmark, don't use


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I don't know why people still use Furmark.
> Forget that software. Really. It tests nothing. You wanna know how your Titan are doing, just game with them or use a real benchmark software.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its been noted quite a bit that Furmark could damage or kill your gpu. Even reviewers have stopped using it. For stability or temps, use something else. There's free versions of mostly all benchmarks and some games have free benmarks included.
> btw, MSI Kombuster is like Furmark, don't use


I know, now I use only Far Cry 3 for testing. But my friend sad that even with modded BIOS it's impossible to bypass NV protection (from Fermi times). He don't have a Titan. I have and almost unlocked (1,212V, power limit 100% = 350W), but I'm too scared to prove it


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> I know, now I use only Far Cry 3 for testing. But my friend sad that even with modded BIOS it's impossible to bypass NV protection (from Fermi times). He don't have a Titan. I have and almost unlocked (1,212V, power limit 100% = 350W), but I'm too scared to prove it


Use unigine valley, heaven or 3dmark Fire Strike Extreme.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Use unigine valley, heaven or 3dmark Fire Strike Extreme.


I found it useless - can run few hrs, but Far Cry 3 (we must stand still and point our camera to one position where all GPUs will have 99% utilization) can crash much faster. After 12 hrs of non stop standing - we got a cool stability


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I don't know why people still use Furmark.
> 
> Forget that software. Really. It tests nothing. You wanna know how your Titan are doing, just game with them or use a real benchmark software.


All it does is un necessarily cook your GPU. Totally pointless.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> All it does is un necessarily cook your GPU. Totally pointless.


But it's interesting to know, is there any protection against tests like Furmark? I tested only with 3DMark 11 and saw consumption up to about 330W.

Maybe kinda hardware protection, let's say... from 350W.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> But it's interesting to know, is there any protection against tests like Furmark? I tested only with 3DMark 11 and saw consumption up to about 330W.
> 
> Maybe kinda hardware protection, let's say... from 350W.


What do you mean by protection?


----------



## Evange

Surge protector? Lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Isn't the power draw of Titan capped at 300W?


no.


----------



## overclockerz

Thread moved


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Is there any noticeable difference in game play, maybe faster texture fill in rate? For me the frame rate in that game cant exceed 60fps, or the game engine goes bananas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...its fun to see mammoths and giants clipping into the ground, and spazzing out. The occasional random horse falling from the sky and splatting in front of you still cracks me up


I don't go beyond 60 for the same reasons you said.

I have quality ambient occlusion running which is a big gpu hog. There are some spots with foliage that the frame rate drops below 60 and the OC helps with that.


----------



## Arnoud87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> All it does is un necessarily cook your GPU. Totally pointless.


So damn true./

And furmark blew up my 1000w power supply. so screw furmark.. worst trash pile of crap software ever made.

Running furmark for GPU Is like testing your heart with electroshocks therapy.
Im still trying to figgur out why people like furmark.

/
get my TITAN tomorrow or day after so i didnt run it yet.. thought 95 degrees was possible because its a stock cooler







. And yes... 95 degrees in gaming and good airflow


----------



## djriful

How does Furmark cook GPU even you can get it run at 80'c?


----------



## Nemessss




----------



## wholeeo

Got to love when we get these small pictures when everyone and their mother is carrying 8 megapixel+ cameras and what not.

edit: http://videocardz.com/42496/colorful-introduces-igame-gtx-780-kudan-and-igame-gtx-titan-ultra

Bigger pictures,







However just a Titan with a water block.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got 3rd in the world in Fire Strike for a single TITAN!
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0/1+gpu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/728729*


wth.... i am placed 6th?

didn't know that


----------



## Baasha

Is Fire Strike Extreme fixed to recognize SLI? What about Unigine Valley? I was getting scores worse than 2-Way SLI w/ my 4-Way SLI system.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Got to love when we get these small pictures when everyone and their mother is carrying 8 megapixel+ cameras and what not.
> 
> edit: http://videocardz.com/42496/colorful-introduces-igame-gtx-780-kudan-and-igame-gtx-titan-ultra
> 
> Bigger pictures,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However just a Titan with a water block.


I swear I saw the Kudan and I was like, "Did nVidia cave into non-reference Titans???" Then I re-read and saw 780 and I was like. "That makes sense now...







"


----------



## Evange

95 degrees is certainly not a healthy temperature to run your GPU in the long run. You should set a custom fan curve in Precision or Afterburner.

My Titan's fan will kick in 100% at 89 degrees so it won't hit 90 if the weather gets really hot.


----------



## SigmaOrionis

Wow 100% that must be really LOUD. I cant stand the fan on my Titan past 70%. My comp sits right next to me and the HAF XB sides are pretty open.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigmaOrionis*
> 
> Wow 100% that must be really LOUD. I cant stand the fan on my Titan past 70%. My comp sits right next to me and the HAF XB sides are pretty open.


Despite being an amazing piece of techno-art, I can't stand it much either... It is really pulling me to get a 780 with EVGA ACX right now just because of the noise...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigmaOrionis*
> 
> Wow 100% that must be really LOUD. I cant stand the fan on my Titan past 70%. My comp sits right next to me and the HAF XB sides are pretty open.


My Titan's fan never hit 100% (yes it is really loud at 100%) as the max temps that I ever saw are around 81 degrees C.


----------



## nagle3092

I would say this justifies the price for my blocks. I love how well these cards are doing now...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still loving my Titans!

Single GPU 1080p

SLI 1080p

SLI 1440p


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> What do you mean by protection?


Like it was with GTX 57(8)0. With Titan I ain't saw any throttling under normal load (3DMark 11) even when I saw more than 300W (almost 330W) from PSU (only one card). But it was not a Furmark, just 3DMark 11 (at med. preset).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> How does Furmark cook GPU even you can get it run at 80'c?


It's not a GPU problem, but VRM.


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Despite being an amazing piece of techno-art, I can't stand it much either... It is really pulling me to get a 780 with EVGA ACX right now just because of the noise...


Just throwing this out there (with no ill intentions); why not get a water block for that Titan, hook it up to a budget loop, have some low rpm fans on a thick rad (with a low FPI count) for silent operation, take that gorgeous stock Titan cooler, and place it on a mount on your desk?

Sure water cooling can get a little out of hand when it comes to financing an over the top custom loop, but it doesn't need to be a complex setup, also definitely has a vertical learning curve when building your first loop, but the pros out weigh the cons (or else nobody would be running liquid setups). However I'm shocked at the small percentage of Titan owners that actually have a liquid cooling solution for such a premium card.

Later when it comes to retire that Titan for something better, sell the card with not only the stock cooler, but also with a paired water block. Purchase a matching water block for said "replacement card", swap over a couple of fittings, fill the loop back up and your golden







.

BTW that stock cooler _deserves_ to be on display


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this justifies the price for my blocks. I love how well these cards are doing now...


Man, the name of your rig is really outrageously hilarious


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Man, the name of your rig is really outrageously hilarious


----------



## uaedroid

Mates, does anyone of you have experienced any driver issue with the 320.18 with the Titan card? Is it true that this driver can cause hardware damage? How? What driver version can you suggest to use at the moment? Thanks guys.


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, does anyone of you have experienced any driver issue with the 320.18 with the Titan card? Is it true that this driver can cause hardware damage? How? What driver version can you suggest to use at the moment? Thanks guys.


You have a Kepler card, you're fine. They changed something regarding voltages which affected Fermi (5XX) cards which *may* cause a problem.


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, does anyone of you have experienced any driver issue with the 320.18 with the Titan card? Is it true that this driver can cause hardware damage? How? What driver version can you suggest to use at the moment? Thanks guys.


I don't know regarding permanent ''damage'' but personally I rolled back to 314.22 after noticing that my score was a lot lower in the Final Fantasy 14: A Realm Reborn benchmark (which is the reason why I built my new rig).

314.22 was giving me 8500-9000 score at 1440p, barely 7900 with the new 320.XX drivers.

314.22 was gibing me over 11,000 score at 1080p, barely 10,000 with the 320 ones.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> I don't know regarding permanent ''damage'' but personally I rolled back to 314.22 after noticing that my score was a lot lower in the Final Fantasy 14: A Realm Reborn benchmark (which is the reason why I built my new rig).
> 
> 314.22 was giving me 8500-9000 score at 1440p, barely 7900 with the new 320.XX drivers.
> 
> 314.22 was gibing me over 11,000 score at 1080p, barely 10,000 with the 320 ones.


Wow, I cannot believe I found someone else that build a new rig just for FFXIV.
What is your processor? The maximum I am able to get is 10.600 but I think my processor is holding me back ( 3770k @ 4.2 )

And no. No oficial driver can cause a damage to the card.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Just throwing this out there (with no ill intentions); why not get a water block for that Titan, hook it up to a budget loop, have some low rpm fans on a thick rad (with a low FPI count) for silent operation, take that gorgeous stock Titan cooler, and place it on a mount on your desk?
> 
> Sure water cooling can get a little out of hand when it comes to financing an over the top custom loop, but it doesn't need to be a complex setup, also definitely has a vertical learning curve when building your first loop, but the pros out weigh the cons (or else nobody would be running liquid setups). However I'm shocked at the small percentage of Titan owners that actually have a liquid cooling solution for such a premium card.
> 
> Later when it comes to retire that Titan for something better, sell the card with not only the stock cooler, but also with a paired water block. Purchase a matching water block for said "replacement card", swap over a couple of fittings, fill the loop back up and your golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BTW that stock cooler _deserves_ to be on display


PM sent.


----------



## Snuddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this justifies the price for my blocks. I love how well these cards are doing now...


Nice numbers. I will get my second Titan soon and hopefully get over 400,000ppd mark







. Does your PPD drop if you fold on your CPU also?


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> And no. No oficial driver can cause a damage to the card.


There was that one official driver a looong while back that caused the fan to spin down, and cards did die in a hurry due to cooking. This was quite a while ago, perhaps 200 series. I'd agree that today's drivers are probably better qual'd after that gaffe!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuddi*
> 
> Nice numbers. I will get my second Titan soon and hopefully get over 400,000ppd mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does your PPD drop if you fold on your CPU also?


The 2 titans take about 30% CPU usage so I'm just folding on them.


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Wow, I cannot believe I found someone else that build a new rig just for FFXIV.
> What is your processor? The maximum I am able to get is 10.600 but I think my processor is holding me back ( 3770k @ 4.2 )
> 
> And no. No oficial driver can cause a damage to the card.


I'm running an i7 3770k overclocked at 4.5GHz, EVGA Titan Superclocked Edition overclocked too at 1200MHz.

Currently on a Dell U2713HM (27'' IPS 2560x1440 panel) I was able to get brand new for 525$ on the Dell website (they screwed up with the price one day and I was quick/smart enough to take a screenshot and asked them to sell me at that price instead of the 799$ regular).

Was originally on 3x 24'' screens and wanted to go Surround soooo bad but discovered that in most of the games the image is getting stretched (ie World Of Warcraft) on the outside panels so I gave up and went with a bigger single monitor instead.

Can't wait for this game to come out in August







Also planning to buy a second Titan SC as soon as they implement a SLi profile for this game


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Should I keep the XSPC water block or should I wait for the Alphacool NVXP water block?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Should I keep the XSPC water block or should I wait for the Alphacool NVXP water block?


Im getting pretty good temps with the XSPC blocks, look at my post above.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this justifies the price for my blocks. I love how well these cards are doing now...


Thanks NAGLE3092 REP+

Decisions.. Decisions..


----------



## Urobulus

I don't have it but I do plan to buy XSPC block for both of my Titans when I'll order the second one... That block is SO sexy


----------



## SoloTwo

Hey guys if you need to buy a Titan backplate stay away from Performance pc.

This happened in shipment...



And they won't do anything to fix it and told me that I'm SOL...

But hey if anyone wants a bent backplate I'll try to use my brain and ship it to you so it doesn't get any worse!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Hey guys if you need to buy a Titan backplate stay away from Performance pc.
> 
> This happened in shipment...
> 
> 
> 
> And they won't do anything to fix it and told me that I'm SOL...
> 
> But hey if anyone wants a bent backplate I'll try to use my brain and ship it to you so it doesn't get any worse!


that is some major BS. i will never buying anything from them









i had thought EVGA went overboard, maybe not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> got some answers in Alatar's huge Titan Thread... the pads were measured (by MKHunt's trusty digital caliper) to be 2.0 mm thick... pads are sponge-like and they are all the same although they don't have to be all the same. I am still very confused about clearance /sizing /whatnot so for now I will not worry about changing the pads but I will replace the premium factory grease slobbery with Noctua paste.
> 
> today I received the parts - the moar holey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bracket and the back plate.
> 
> btw $5 shipping for the backplate was money well spent i suppose. packing peanuts aint cheap lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plan to run a few benches before/after installing everything, but first got to find me some spring scres


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Hey guys if you need to buy a Titan backplate stay away from Performance pc.
> 
> This happened in shipment...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they won't do anything to fix it and told me that I'm SOL...
> 
> But hey if anyone wants a bent backplate I'll try to use my brain and ship it to you so it doesn't get any worse!


And to think I was going to order a 480 rad from them. Would hate to think how that would arrive if they can't ship a simple back plate properly.


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> And to think I was going to order a 480 rad from them. Would hate to think how that would arrive if they can't ship a simple back plate properly.


Just make sure to pay the most expensive shipping option you can find. Somewhere in small print somewhere it states if you don't purchase insurance (didn't see that as an option) that its not there problem. Also they take a couple days to ship your product and I had to wait another day to get a response to my claim since there shipping department was off yesterday...

But hey at least my other Titan comes today.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Hey guys if you need to buy a Titan backplate stay away from Performance pc.
> 
> This happened in shipment...
> 
> 
> 
> And they won't do anything to fix it and told me that I'm SOL...
> 
> But hey if anyone wants a bent backplate I'll try to use my brain and ship it to you so it doesn't get any worse!


Just let EVGA know, they have great Customer service.


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that is some major BS. i will never buying anything from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had thought EVGA went overboard, maybe not


Yeah I guess I should have gone with the 15 dollar UPS option to get my 19 dollar product here safe. Did you order yours direct from EVGA?


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just let EVGA know, they have great Customer service.


Performance PC said they contacted them and said they won't do anything, which honestly they shouldn't have to. Figured they'd have some good will and at least try to help me out, hell I'd pay shipping to get another one. Money isn't really the issue here considering how much I spent on the build but more taken back by there response.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that is some major BS. i will never buying anything from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had thought EVGA went overboard, maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess I should have gone with the 15 dollar UPS option to get my 19 dollar product here safe. Did you order yours direct from EVGA?
Click to expand...

yeah, direct from evga

their cheapest shipping was $5 (for a $20 item







)... but at least they bubble wrapped and double boxed the backplate.


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> yeah, direct from evga
> 
> their cheapest shipping was $5 (for a $20 item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... but at least they bubble wrapped and double boxed the backplate.


Well I paid $4 bucks and look what I got, I wouldn't complain lol.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Performance PC said they contacted them and said they won't do anything, which honestly they shouldn't have to. Figured they'd have some good will and at least try to help me out, hell I'd pay shipping to get another one. Money isn't really the issue here considering how much I spent on the build but more taken back by there response.


I've tried returning 8 pieces of compression fittings because I changed my mind on the size and got a cocky response back from Performance PC. Here's the response I got back.

"We dont do RMA's where you send this many items back. How can they all be wrong size?"


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I've tried returning 8 pieces of compression fittings because I changed my mind on the size and got a cocky response back from Performance PC. Here's the response I got back.
> 
> "We dont do RMA's where you send this many items back. How can they all be wrong size?"


There email responses weren't exactly friendly to me and treated me like it was my fault. I don't like being "that guy" that complains like crazy but I was just taken back by there response of get f'd, not our problem.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Unfortunate but a lesson not to go cheap choosing the mailing option. Good to know. Wil REP+ just a pat on the back.

Maybe you can bend it back in place and the screws should hold it straight for you.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> There email responses weren't exactly friendly to me and treated me like it was my fault. I don't like being "that guy" that complains like crazy but I was just taken back by there response of get f'd, not our problem.


Thats not good to hear, if a company has bad CS, I dont care who it is, I wont buy from them. Not only are you buying a product from them but also their service if an issue arises. This kind of makes me happy though that I didnt bother to let PPCs know that they sent me the wrong bay res/pump combo. I ordered the nylon xspc bay res with a d5, they sent me the xspc dual d5 acrylic bay res (free $100 upgrade). CS stories like this though are enough to keep me away from sellers though.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Just make sure to pay the most expensive shipping option you can find. Somewhere in small print somewhere it states if you don't purchase insurance (didn't see that as an option) that its not there problem. Also they take a couple days to ship your product and I had to wait another day to get a response to my claim since there shipping department was off yesterday...
> 
> But hey at least my other Titan comes today.


What??! Dosen`t consumers have rights in the US? Where I come from insurance is not for the consumer to buy but it is for the vendors from the shipping carriers if something happens. Nothing to to with the buyer and by law you can return everything, damage or not if you don`t want it. It is a pitty to see a great country is lagging on many things still







.
If I order from the US they must still follow the rules I mention if they ship to my country or they get nuked, hehe.


----------



## votum

Local lemon law man.

Google it.

Call PPC and ask to speak with the owner.

Tell him you are filing BBB complaint and filing against him in small claims.

That usually gets them on their heels enough to do the right thing.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm very surprised to hear of your issues with PerformancePCS considering that I have had a 100% satisfactory experience with them on numerous occasions. I usually call them personally though with any issues or questions I may have. Couldn't hurt to ask for a manager and to also discuss their "rudeness" via email...


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Local lemon law man.
> 
> Google it.
> 
> Call PPC and ask to speak with the owner.
> 
> Tell him you are filing BBB complaint and filing against him in small claims.
> 
> That usually gets them on their heels enough to do the right thing.


It's not THAT big of a deal, just amazes me that they'd risk losing hundreds of dollars worth of sales for a whole 20 bucks. Technically they are in the right but usually I find businesses will try and do whatever it takes to make things right.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> It's not THAT big of a deal, just amazes me that they'd risk losing hundreds of dollars worth of sales for a whole 20 bucks. Technically they are in the right but usually I find businesses will try and do whatever it takes to make things right.


Just call them and explain the situation (might not hurt to mention that you are posting your experience all over OCN). You will probably be surprised by how helpful they will become...


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Hey guys if you need to buy a Titan backplate stay away from Performance pc.
> 
> This happened in shipment...
> 
> 
> 
> And they won't do anything to fix it and told me that I'm SOL...
> 
> But hey if anyone wants a bent backplate I'll try to use my brain and ship it to you so it doesn't get any worse!


Wow that sucks, I just about lost it when I found out that in the corner of my EK back plate the hole fore the screw wasn't machined out and tapped, I would be furious if any of my components arrived like that...what on earth did they do? send it in a padded envelope? Absolute BS that they wont honor your request for a replacement.

So far been lucky with Frozen CPU, however shipping rates are stupid high and items have to survive transit all the way to the west coast.

If it were me, I would let my money talk do business with another vendor.


----------



## Evange

I don't think you can bend it back. You should go to a workshop and use a hydraulic press to flatten it back.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Put 2x4 on the bent part and something very heavy on top of the wood. Give it a day or two and it should flatten itself out completely without much wrinkle. Nothing to lose if you can't return it.


----------



## wermad

Sucks solo two. Well, the EVGA backplates are aluminum and are a bit flimsy so it could easily bent. I warped a 480 backplate a couple of years ago. With a bit of heat from my heatgun, I formed it back into place (gets hot so use something to protection your hands!). Once screwed on, it wasn't noticeable. I would just pm EVGA Jacob if you haven't.


----------



## SoloTwo

But hey I got SLI Titans running now.


----------



## Swolern

Congrats!


----------



## wermad

Kewl


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Hey guys if you need to buy a Titan backplate stay away from Performance pc.
> 
> This happened in shipment...
> 
> 
> 
> And they won't do anything to fix it and told me that I'm SOL...
> 
> But hey if anyone wants a bent backplate I'll try to use my brain and ship it to you so it doesn't get any worse!


Did you pay for insurance? I know when I use USPS as a shipper from Performance I have to. I can't believe it came that bent...and they won't do a thing to even help you. It was funny when I ordered a Aquacomputer block from them, instead of giving me the right one, they sent me the 2011 socket, instead of the 1336. There CS is surely not the best, heck I even have a much easier time with emails to Aquatuning.us regarding mess ups on orders, and they are in Europe.


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Did you pay for insurance? I know when I use USPS as a shipper from Performance I have to. I can't believe it came that bent...and they won't do a thing to even help you. It was funny when I ordered a Aquacomputer block from them, instead of giving me the right one, they sent me the 2011 socket, instead of the 1336. There CS is surely not the best, heck I even have a much easier time with emails to Aquatuning.us regarding mess ups on orders, and they are in Europe.


No, insurance wasn't an option, just much more expensive shipping options. I guess to be safe I should have paid the 14 bucks for UPS shipping...

I would even pay to get a new one shipped but they made zero attempt to help me at all. So buyer beware, its your fault if stuff gets damaged in shipping, not theirs. I'm tempted to link them to this thread and others but I'm sure they'd just come on saying its my fault for not using a more expensive shipping option and not the fault of the shipping department thinking its a good idea to put a thin piece of metal into a paper envelope.

I actually had about 700 bucks worth of crap for when I redid my loop saved on my wishlist there but that's not going to happen. Sorry for all the off topic guys needed somewhere to vent.


----------



## SoloTwo

OK maybe a dumb question, but any reason that now I have SLI setup that in precision it only shows my clocks as 575?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> OK maybe a dumb question, but any reason that now I have SLI setup that in precision it only shows my clocks as 575?


Its downclocking.


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Its downclocking.


Is there something special I need to do besides the basics to setup SLI properly? After doing some bench marks and gaming they don't move above 575.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Is there something special I need to do besides the basics to setup SLI properly? After doing some bench marks and gaming they don't move above 575.


Oh the cores dont go above 575mhz. Gota troubleshoot. I would start off with a fresh install of WHQL drivers first, and make sure your motherboard bios is up to date.


----------



## SoloTwo

So uninstall the drivers first? And I'm running the latest bios. If its not one thing its another. I think I finally got Windows running normally I'll have to deal with this crap tomorrow.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> You have a Kepler card, you're fine. They changed something regarding voltages which affected Fermi (5XX) cards which *may* cause a problem.


Good to know that. Thanks.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> So uninstall the drivers first? And I'm running the latest bios. If its not one thing its another. I think I finally got Windows running normally I'll have to deal with this crap tomorrow.


Has happened to me with my GTX Titan three times. Remove drivers, remove precision x, reflash BIOS is you're using a custom one, reinstall everything you can and if it still happens then clean install of windows. Only once did I have to reinstall windows usually a driver reinstall would fix it.

Always happened to me when a overclock went bad.


----------



## capchaos

Just close precision and reopen it. It is reporting the clocks inncorrect. Happens to me every driver update or switching to sli or surround while it is running


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> Just close precision and reopen it. It is reporting the clocks inncorrect. Happens to me every driver update or switching to sli or surround while it is running


Nah that's not what would happen to me. Clocks would get stuck at 575mhz and in 3D applications max usage you'd ever get was 30-40% and horrible performance.


----------



## Shogon

Can't seem to get anything above 1150 MHz stable on my 2 Titans, they keep on crashing in games after 30 minutes or so. Using the engineering BIOS, even setting the power target higher doesn't seem to help much, I set it up to 150% and after it crashed again, I dropped it down to 106% and lowered the clocks. Maybe it's these drivers, probably should do a clean install and start fresh.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Can't seem to get anything above 1150 MHz stable on my 2 Titans, they keep on crashing in games after 30 minutes or so. Using the engineering BIOS, even setting the power target higher doesn't seem to help much, I set it up to 150% and after it crashed again, I dropped it down to 106% and lowered the clocks. Maybe it's these drivers, probably should do a clean install and start fresh.


i agree, something is going on with the 320 drivers ... i have been having lots problem in BF3

for me BF3 will crash under any overclock, and even at default clocks unless i turn ingame MSAA off


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Can't seem to get anything above 1150 MHz stable on my 2 Titans, they keep on crashing in games after 30 minutes or so. Using the engineering BIOS, even setting the power target higher doesn't seem to help much, I set it up to 150% and after it crashed again, I dropped it down to 106% and lowered the clocks. Maybe it's these drivers, probably should do a clean install and start fresh.


1150MHz stable on SLI Titans is average to good. Some can't break 1100MHz stable in SLI. But...they are SLI'd TITANS! They will crush anything you throw at them!!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> 1150MHz stable on SLI Titans is average to good. Some can't break 1100MHz stable in SLI. But...they are SLI'd TITANS! They will crush anything you throw at them!!


Thing is I may of been running them higher then this, I want to say 1175 or 1189 MHz, when they were not on water. Though I was only using the original bios then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i agree, something is going on with the 320 drivers ... i have been having lots problem in BF3
> 
> for me BF3 will crash under any overclock, and even at default clocks unless i turn ingame MSAA off


I'm hoping it's just the drivers, I want to try and eek as much frames as I can get while playing on 3240x1920 Lightboost surround. I do have 2xAA enabled in BF3, maybe disabling that will help.


----------



## illuz

Nothing to worry about wth 1150 clocked titans! But I agree, the 320.xx drivers have been nothing but appalling from Nvidia, too many issues.


----------



## djriful

Odd, I have no issues so far under 320.xx, I'm sure it's all depends on your OS settings and applications.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Thing is I may of been running them higher then this, I want to say 1175 or 1189 MHz, when they were not on water. Though I was only using the original bios then.
> I'm hoping it's just the drivers, I want to try and eek as much frames as I can get while playing on 3240x1920 Lightboost surround. I do have 2xAA enabled in BF3, maybe disabling that will help.


Nope it's the drivers. I have the exact same problem with all 320 drivers with my Titan SLI. Random driver crash or freezes. Reverted back to 314.22 and no problems.

@ Djriful
Could be a problem specific to SLI & BF3.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i agree, something is going on with the 320 drivers ... i have been having lots problem in BF3
> 
> for me BF3 will crash under any overclock, and even at default clocks unless i turn ingame MSAA off


What kind of crash? Black screen? Driver recover? Direct x error? I have been getting direct x errors in bf3 myself.


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> Just close precision and reopen it. It is reporting the clocks inncorrect. Happens to me every driver update or switching to sli or surround while it is running


Well after restarting today all seems fine.


----------



## TechJunki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> OK maybe a dumb question, but any reason that now I have SLI setup that in precision it only shows my clocks as 575?


I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the latest drivers, any time I run higher than stock clocks (1058) folding it downclocks to 575mhz even tho my oc is 100% stable. Tried driver reinstall, precision reinstall, and also tried afterburner. Still does it


----------



## Shogon

I did a complete reformat just now and going to give 320.18 a try. Hoping all goes well, downloading BF3 to test things out.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i agree, something is going on with the 320 drivers ... i have been having lots problem in BF3
> 
> for me BF3 will crash under any overclock, and even at default clocks unless i turn ingame MSAA off
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of crash? Black screen? Driver recover? Direct x error? I have been getting direct x errors in bf3 myself.
Click to expand...

DirectX error, DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG to be exact

the crash happens sometimes when GPU usage reaches max. then usage sticks to max for 1-2 seconds, then the game freezes

i can alt-tab to desktop to find this


closing the error message window closes the BF3 window. if you try to launch the game again without rebooting it crashes immediately in the same way

it happens way less often if i downclock AND overvolt, just lowering clocks helps but it still crashes a lot.

something VERY STRANGE i found while googlng for a solution: make sure your default browser is Chrome. when i was using firefox for battlelog it crashed way more often. with chrome i can even run higher clocks (still a negative offset, but -50 instead of -100)

since i set it up like this:

set Chrome as default brower so Battlelog opens in Chrome
with a downclock so it boost under 1GHz
overvolt @1212 mV
with ingame MSAA, Post AA, and motion blur off, everything else @ Ultra
with NVCP settings maxed (8xAA, clamp, high quality filtering)
i have been nearly crash free for the last few days


----------



## Arnoud87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Can't seem to get anything above 1150 MHz stable on my 2 Titans, they keep on crashing in games after 30 minutes or so. Using the engineering BIOS, even setting the power target higher doesn't seem to help much, I set it up to 150% and after it crashed again, I dropped it down to 106% and lowered the clocks. Maybe it's these drivers, probably should do a clean install and start fresh.


...try this bios ...
http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html






Use inspector not evga or afterburner


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Thing is I may of been running them higher then this, I want to say 1175 or 1189 MHz, when they were not on water. Though I was only using the original bios then.
> I'm hoping it's just the drivers, I want to try and eek as much frames as I can get while playing on 3240x1920 Lightboost surround. I do have 2xAA enabled in BF3, maybe disabling that will help.


Same thing, but 3-sli. Modded BIOS (P-limit almost unlim and 1,212V) and with 1175 MHz on GPU (VRAM - stock) got black screens in Far Cry 3 after 1-2 min. With 1150 now problem. Maybe at 1163 MHz it will be stable, but why?

Cards got ASIC - 77/74/68. I think it's the 68's fault









I will try to flash abother BIOS with 1,250V but not sure now...

Sorry, 1.212, not 2.212V


----------



## wermad

Thanks again fellas! Titan is heading to a new home







. Going with a new direction









May Titan continue to rain supreme!!!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnoud87*
> 
> ...try this bios ...
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use inspector not evga or afterburner


Thanks for that, though is there a guide somewhere to do it in SLI or with 2 cards in the system? I flashed it to the BIOS Alatar linked before I put my blocks on my cards, and these darn phobya push fits are a pain in the butt sometimes.

Oh! I was playing a game of Metro earlier, and I had both Titans set to 1163 Mhz and had a constant 96+% GPU usage on both cards throughout the entire game, even in really crazy situations with lots of back to back gunfire and nade explosions. The only problem is I got a x101 BSOD LOL







. So maybe the fresh windows reformat helped, but now I've been getting 4.7 stable 1.42V on my 3930k cause it seems like I need well over 1.5V to get 4.8 and 1867 on my RAM. So I can't say the new drivers are that bad, I'm leaning to say my installations were horribly corrupted, and my registry to. Luckily this time around I've got Lightboost working without any registry hacks, or 3D junk.

You went Tri-780s wermad? I thought of that especially seeing as I've never hit anything close to 3GB of memory in surround on my 2 Titans, and the horsepower of 3 780s will certainly help.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Thanks for that, though is there a guide somewhere to do it in SLI or with 2 cards in the system? I flashed it to the BIOS Alatar linked before I put my blocks on my cards, and these darn phobya push fits are a pain in the butt sometimes.
> 
> Oh! I was playing a game of Metro earlier, and I had both Titans set to 1163 Mhz and had a constant 96+% GPU usage on both cards throughout the entire game, even in really crazy situations with lots of back to back gunfire and nade explosions. The only problem is I got a x101 BSOD LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So maybe the fresh windows reformat helped, but now I've been getting 4.7 stable 1.42V on my 3930k cause it seems like I need well over 1.5V to get 4.8 and 1867 on my RAM. So I can't say the new drivers are that bad, I'm leaning to say my installations were horribly corrupted, and my registry to. Luckily this time around I've got Lightboost working without any registry hacks, or 3D junk.
> 
> You went Tri-780s wermad? I thought of that especially seeing as I've never hit anything close to 3GB of memory in surround on my 2 Titans, and the horsepower of 3 780s will certainly help.


Yeah I'm real keen to see GTX 780s in surround to see if the VRAM usage around 3GB and above on the GTX Titan and 4GB GTX 680s is just cached or actually needed. I'd learn towards being needed but you never know. Could save people a ton of money.


----------



## Devnant

I hit close to 3GB playing Skyrim with mods. And that´s @ 1440p.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Thanks for that, though is there a guide somewhere to do it in SLI or with 2 cards in the system? I flashed it to the BIOS Alatar linked before I put my blocks on my cards, and these darn phobya push fits are a pain in the butt sometimes.


nvflash --index=0 --protectoff
nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom

nvflash --index=1 --protectoff
nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I hit close to 3GB playing Skyrim with mods. And that´s @ 1440p.


And FPS was...?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You went Tri-780s wermad? I thought of that especially seeing as I've never hit anything close to 3GB of memory in surround on my 2 Titans, and the horsepower of 3 780s will certainly help.










It was that or tri 680 4gb. I really can't afford a 3rd Titan so the 780s were the best choice. I haven't checked C3, but Metro LL was pretty mild, ~1.8gb of vram (high settings w/ low aa). But the obvious difference will be the extra grunt w/ the 3rd card. As powerful (and uber expensive) the Titans were, I just felt they didn't have the steam of the quad 690s.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I hit close to 3GB playing Skyrim with mods. And that´s @ 1440p.


Yeah but skyrim with mods isnt really representative of the average VRAM usage of current games. I can hit 4GB of VRAM in skyrim with mods without breaking a sweat. Only reason I haven't pushed it to see how much it can use is because I'm already sitting around 40-50FPS and don't want the performance hit. I'm too lazy to take the mods off once I put them on. When I get SLI though I will try to max the 6GB with mods in skyrim just to say I did because it will actually be playable.

With that being said though it could be a good test to see if the VRAM usage recorded in precisionx is actual usage. But it depends on the game and engine so I'm not sure if it would be really relevant. I'd rather just use Crysis 3 because it's guaranteed with one click to hit 4GB of VRAM on my system.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> nvflash --index=0 --protectoff
> nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
> 
> nvflash --index=1 --protectoff
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom


sweet, thank you and rep! I might just flash them back to the original BIOS since the reformat hasn't seemed to help, it could be because one of my Titans has a low asic quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah I'm real keen to see GTX 780s in surround to see if the VRAM usage around 3GB and above on the GTX Titan and 4GB GTX 680s is just cached or actually needed. I'd learn towards being needed but you never know. Could save people a ton of money.


If people can handle not using AA on certain games, I'm sure the 780 is a perfect card for surround. The most I've ever seen was 2.2GBs of usage in BF3, but the fps wasn't even worth having AA and HBAO on at that point.

Well as far as BF3, even with my new stable overclock on the CPU, 1163 MHz and anything higher is completely unstable for a overclock. Not sure if setting my power target higher would even help.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks again fellas! Titan is heading to a new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Going with a new direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Titan continue to rain supreme!!!












I just hope I find it satisfactory for surround!

or I foresee myself buying another for SLi...man...never thought I'd imagine myself even muttering the words - going Titan SLi...









but man I am relieved to not worry about being capped on vram anymore. just too paranoid about future titles pushing me over 2gb from my 670 SLi


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

THree 780's will be very powerful indeed. I thought about trading in my Titans for 3 780's myself but I really don't want any more than two cards for aesthetic and loop reasons so two Titans is about the best I can do...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I find it satisfactory for surround!
> 
> or I foresee myself buying another for SLi...man...never thought I'd imagine myself even muttering the words - going Titan SLi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but man I am relieved to not worry about being capped on vram anymore. just too paranoid about future titles pushing me over 2gb from my 670 SLi


If you're going heavy on the mods, the 6gb will be a blessing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> THree 780's will be very powerful indeed. I thought about trading in my Titans for 3 780's myself but I really don't want any more than two cards for aesthetic and loop reasons so two Titans is about the best I can do...


Lol, there's time my son to join the Titan LE side. Hmmmm, i should call my cards "GTX Titan LE 780"







. But honestly, I've always seen myself as a multi gpu guy; gotta have three or more







or I wont be satisfied and will end up changing (again







)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> THree 780's will be very powerful indeed. I thought about trading in my Titans for 3 780's myself but I really don't want any more than two cards for aesthetic and loop reasons so two Titans is about the best I can do...


That's ironic as I went for my 3rd 780 for the sole purpose of aesthetics. I really wasn't that keen on having a gap in the middle when the cards are only 1 slot thick, but I really wanted to use the 3 way SLI bridge.



On a different note, I see the discussion about vram in 1080p surround generally staying under 3GB for most games other than skyrim. Under 4K such as that 31.5 inch or 39 inch 3840 x 2160 ASUS monitor, 3GB should be enough no?

Most games under 2560x1440 don't seem to use more than 1.5GB vram. at 3840x2160 which is 2.25 times the resolution, that should just be @ 3GB.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's ironic as I went for my 3rd 780 for the sole purpose of aesthetics. I really wasn't that keen on having a gap in the middle when the cards are only 1 slot thick, but I really wanted to use the 3 way SLI bridge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note, I see the discussion about vram in 1080p surround generally staying under 3GB for most games other than skyrim. Under 4K such as that 31.5 inch or 39 inch 3840 x 2160 ASUS monitor, 3GB should be enough no?
> 
> Most games under 2560x1440 don't seem to use more than 1.5GB vram. at 3840x2160 which is 2.25 times the resolution, that should just be @ 3GB.


Hmmm the colour of the liquid in that loop reminds me of something...can't quite place it... cough[semen]cough







LOL

Oh, and as far as using the 3-way sli bridge with two cards, it's not a problem. I bought some terminal plugs for the middle slot on the bridge.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> nvflash --index=0 --protectoff
> nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
> 
> nvflash --index=1 --protectoff
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
> And FPS was...?


60 FPS with VSYNC ON pretty much 90% of the time. I'm using the most demanding mod guide from Realvision.

Why would ANYTHING run lower than that on SLI TITANs (apart from piss poor optimized games/mods)?


----------



## RJT

I don't understand why some former Titan owners have ditched the flagship card in existence to take a step backwards to the GTX 780...







Maybe its the newest-technology-itis? eepeen envy? Because they can't afford another $1000 to go tri-Titan sli?

Moving from a dual-Titan sli to a tri-780 sli is going to bring with it scaling and add to the multi-gpu issues (stuttering, latency lag or such). It's going to be funny seeing all these guys crying "oh why did I sell my Titans!" once the next generation of games and the 4K monitors come out and far more than 3Gb of memory is required to hit cherry fps with ultra settings!









And finally, if they have sold their Titans and bought 780s, why do they persist on posting in this thread? Do they expect Titan owners to validate their technology decisions, or do they want to try and make us jelly for standing by our decision to own the fastest single gpu on the planet?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

"Who got it better than us, NOBODY!"


----------



## Difunto

i just finished installing my new ACX cooler for my titan! and i love my idle temps at 35% fan speed!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If you're going heavy on the mods, the 6gb will be a blessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, there's time my son to join the Titan LE side. Hmmmm, i should call my cards "GTX Titan LE 780"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But honestly, I've always seen myself as a multi gpu guy; gotta have three or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I wont be satisfied and will end up changing (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


definitely heavy on mods









and thankfully SLi can fix processing speeds - SLi can't fix hitting the vram ceiling. drove me insane

I really don't buy the whole "2gb is enough", games are really starting to get up there imo! Most "benchmarks' these days aren't exactly brand new games


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> I don't understand why some former Titan owners have ditched the flagship card in existence to take a step backwards to the GTX 780...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its the newest-technology-itis? eepeen envy? Because they can't afford another $1000 to go tri-Titan sli?


If they got in on the 780 cards for $599 from newegg business, and sold their Titan for at least $850+, then it's hard to blame them.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

are all titan bios the same, hyrdro, super clocked? Or do they individually have different bios?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Hmmm the colour of the liquid in that loop reminds me of something...can't quite place it... cough[semen]cough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, and as far as using the 3-way sli bridge with two cards, it's not a problem. I bought some terminal plugs for the middle slot on the bridge.


Oh were you referring to this?


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh were you referring to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IKR!? Hahahahaha!


----------



## wermad

Sounds like a call out and some one is butt hurt








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> I don't understand why some former Titan owners have ditched the flagship card in existence to take a step backwards to the GTX 780...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its the newest-technology-itis? eepeen envy? Because they can't afford another $1000 to go tri-Titan sli?


We all have our decisions, its our money and we can choose what we want. I've been told by others who sold their Titan they were changing to something else, not necessarily Titan LE (Amd 6gb 8970 anyone???). No one is claiming we/I'm better then you or your Titans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Moving from a dual-Titan sli to a tri-780 sli is going to bring with it scaling and add to the multi-gpu issues (stuttering, latency lag or such). It's going to be funny seeing all these guys crying "oh why did I sell my Titans!" once the next generation of games and the 4K monitors come out and far more than 3Gb of memory is required to hit cherry fps with ultra settings!


Sounds like a call to to me







. People ditched their 690s for Titan. Was it the best move, it depends on the persons needs. Which you have a narrow mind on. Sli Titan may have not fulfilled my needs but something else might have. My money, my decision. Same for others, they found something that appeals to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> And finally, if they have sold their Titans and bought 780s, why do they persist on posting in this thread? Do they expect Titan owners to validate their technology decisions, or do they want to try and make us jelly for standing by our decision to own the fastest single gpu on the planet?


I persist because I can share some of my experiences and knowledge. I'm not a guru in Titan but I know a little bit that I'm glad to share. I do this for any thread/club I've been part of. After a while, I will unsubscribe because I know of members will be bothered by it (obviously like you). For now, i won't unsubscribe to please you. I'll leave when i feel I don't have further to contribute.

I share my knowledge that I have because that's what's being part of a community is all about. Not what its in your rig and what "status" you want everyone to expect you in.

And btw, as a courtesy, I'm being polite and answering other members questions about my switch. But I do know where to draw the line to avoid going off-topic.

Apologize for rant, / rant (too tired to continue (







)


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i just finished installing my new ACX cooler for my titan! and i love my idle temps at 35% fan speed!


Droool how did you get this dang thng seperate from the card!?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*EDIT:*

Sorry guys, I guess this doesn't work as I thought it would...


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Droool how did you get this dang thng seperate from the card!?


i bought it from skyn3t he had 2 acx 780's and is going water so i was just PMing people that wanted to get rid of their coolers.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> who needs


Need? When was overclocking EVER about NEEDS? Who needs an i7 overclocked to 5ghz and 3 780's? Who needs a computer when you could just buy an xbox?


----------



## MKHunt

I need triple 1440p monitors because how else am I supposed to get my vitamin D?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Need? When was overclocking EVER about NEEDS? Who needs an i7 overclocked to 5ghz and 3 780's? Who needs a computer when you could just buy an xbox?


Because you can't mod games on an XBox without voiding the entire thing!


----------



## booya

How many users are using BIOS from maartin with 1.250V?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Hmmm the colour of the liquid in that loop reminds me of something...can't quite place it... cough[semen]cough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


It's a milk! A milky cooled PC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> 60 FPS with VSYNC ON pretty much 90% of the time. I'm using the most demanding mod guide from Realvision.
> 
> Why would ANYTHING run lower than that on SLI TITANs (apart from piss poor optimized games/mods)?


Sorry, I thought it's surround. For 2560x it's good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> 60 FPS with VSYNC ON pretty much 90% of the time. I'm using the most demanding mod guide from Realvision.
> 
> *Why would ANYTHING run lower than that on SLI TITANs* (apart from piss poor optimized games/mods)?


at 3840x2160 sli titans will barely hold 60fps in most current games. Oc'ed they'll do 55-57 in valley.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 3840x2160 sli titans will barely hold 60fps in most current games. Oc'ed they'll do 55-57 in valley.


Well, even 3-sli it's not so good. I can play in Far Cry 3 only at max settings but with MSAA x2 (and only when my cards in PCIe 3.0 mode). It will be about 100 FPS or a little lower. With x4 I can't, got unpleasant sensation.

With 3-sli GTX 680 I was unable to play with any settings in DX11. Only DX9 at mid settings or a little lower.

And I can not stand any vsync









So I want 3-sli with cards that are more powerful at 50%. When it will be? Or I need a fourth card?


----------



## Ftimster

Hay guys got a question this is my first real water loop just for my three titans I just ordered three xspc Razer water blocks with back plates and D5 pump I have a cosmos ii case and now its rad time..... my brother is insisting on two rx240 as I'm sure u know they are 60mm thick he is thinking one rx240 2 delta 38×120 fans in the middle and the other rx240 so the delta fans pulling air through the first rad then same fans pushing air out the other rad?? All this in the bottom of the case we have measured and it seems like it will fit but very tight I was thinking of maybe getting a little bit smaller rads like the ex or rs xspc series rads PLEASE some advice would be great, really liked the pic of the system from the guy a few posts back...anyway what do I need and what should I get I need advice thanks


----------



## Ftimster

Syan48306 that is a kick ass water setup advice on my post??


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> my brother is insisting on two rx240 as I'm sure u know they are 60mm thick he is thinking one rx240 2 delta 38×120 fans in the middle and the other rx240 so the delta fans pulling air through the first rad then same fans pushing air out the other rad??


Delta 120x38mm? Like AFB1212SHE-CF00? With 4100 RPM/190.48 CFM? Sure it will be OK. Please don't forget to buy ear plugs


----------



## Ftimster

No the delta 38×120 1212hhe 2900rpm running two of them on my h100i now actually very silent but what about the rads you don't think its overkill??


----------



## Ftimster

I run the deltas at 1600rpm on the top of my case all good I was just thinking that the rads are overkill ?


----------



## Ftimster

The part # afb1212hhe-foo on fan controller....


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh were you referring to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reminds me of Pantene Pro V shampoo.


----------



## Mogwaii

Hi.

Ive tryed svl7 bios and found a clock that doesnt throttle my titan.

Evga Titan stock clock
Asic 81%
No Artifacts

i5 3570k @ 4500mhz
asus maximus v formula
corsair 16gb 1600mhz

Titan.jpg 872k .jpg file


Is this a OK score for a stock cooler titan?

//Rickard


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz



*http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2755/titan3dmark11june8th.jpg*

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699775*

Personal best for me.


----------



## SteZHD

Since the next generation of consoles are coming soon how well do you guys think a single Titan will hold up until the 800 series? I know that we'll be doing much better than the PS4 and Xbox One, just wonder if the latest games will reach the graphical fidelity of Crysis 3 and Metro LL or exceed them within this year.


----------



## illuz

Beautiful MrTOOSHORT


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloTwo*
> 
> Hey guys if you need to buy a Titan backplate stay away from Performance pc.
> 
> This happened in shipment...
> 
> 
> 
> And they won't do anything to fix it and told me that I'm SOL...
> 
> But hey if anyone wants a bent backplate I'll try to use my brain and ship it to you so it doesn't get any worse!


I'll send you a PM and I'd like to help sort this out.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> I run the deltas at 1600rpm on the top of my case all good I was just thinking that the rads are overkill ?


Of course no, you need all of these rads. Esp. if you want to overclock your cards with a modded BIOS.
I have two mo-ra3 (with 2x9 140 mm Noctua at 750 rpm max) and it's just ok, under Far Cry 3 I've got water temp 34-35C (with ambient 26C). But PSU from the wall outlet consumes about 1150-1200 W all the time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Reminds me of Pantene Pro V shampoo.


A shaving foam cooled PC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz
> 
> 
> 
> *http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2755/titan3dmark11june8th.jpg*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699775*
> 
> Personal best for me.


I want it, but for 24/7


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 3840x2160 sli titans will barely hold 60fps in most current games. Oc'ed they'll do 55-57 in valley.


Since when? Surround and 4K at 60hz are easy run by a variety of setups.


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Ive tryed svl7 bios and found a clock that doesnt throttle my titan.
> 
> Evga Titan stock clock
> Asic 81%
> No Artifacts
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4500mhz
> asus maximus v formula
> corsair 16gb 1600mhz
> 
> Titan.jpg 872k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Is this a OK score for a stock cooler titan?
> 
> //Rickard


Reaching 1202mhz @ 1.2v is a healthy core overclock, especially with the stock cooler and temps only reaching 86c (for that brief period of time), but why bench with cloud gate?. I cant verify on the GPU score because I bench with Fire Strike tests, with regular Fire Strike I consider anything above 12,200 with a single GPU a decent score, hitting 13,000 is just plain nuts. You can always play around with memory clocks, but I would watch those temps.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Reaching 1202mhz @ 1.2v is a healthy core overclock, especially with the stock cooler and temps only reaching 86c (for that brief period of time), but why bench with cloud gate?. I cant verify on the GPU score because I bench with Fire Strike tests, with regular Fire Strike I consider anything above 12,200 with a single GPU a decent score, hitting 13,000 is just plain nuts. You can always play around with memory clocks, but I would watch those temps.


 titan firestrike.jpg 704k .jpg file


titan in firestrike test @ 2560x1440. 10096 points

no way close to the 12200 u mention....


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> titan firestrike.jpg 704k .jpg file
> 
> 
> titan in firestrike test @ 2560x1440. 10096 points
> 
> no way close to the 12200 u mention....


10096 is your 3Dmark score, I was referring to your graphics score since that would be the most relevant score to everyone who benches with a single titan. As shown in your screenshot, your graphics score is 12316, I would consider that a decent score









Lol, sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Mogwaii

titan mem.jpg 652k .jpg file


I raised the memory a bit and got to this at 1,2 volt

score 12447


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> titan mem.jpg 652k .jpg file
> 
> 
> I raised the memory a bit and got to this at 1,2 volt
> 
> score 12447


Not bad, beat me by 33pts, and that is a very conservative clock on the memory as well.

just to give you some ideas, I can successfully bench at +712 on memory (600 with no artifacts) but you got me beat by your core clock, you got a great card









Now just imagine what it can do under water and at 1.212v


----------



## Ftimster

Thanks for the reply booya.


----------



## SoloTwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll send you a PM and I'd like to help sort this out.


Thanks for nothing.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz
> 
> 
> 
> *http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2755/titan3dmark11june8th.jpg*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699775*
> 
> Personal best for me.


Your scores just keep getting better, i'm trying to catch your graphics score, and, you keep pulling further away,...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz
> 
> 
> 
> *http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2755/titan3dmark11june8th.jpg*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699775*
> 
> Personal best for me.


Nice score.

BTW what BIOS are you running? The engineering?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> How many users are using BIOS from maartin with 1.250V?


Whats this 1.250V bios you speak of?


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Not bad, beat me by 33pts, and that is a very conservative clock on the memory as well.
> 
> just to give you some ideas, I can successfully bench at +712 on memory (600 with no artifacts) but you got me beat by your core clock, you got a great card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just imagine what it can do under water and at 1.212v


Ty









Well ive been looking at water cooling for a few weeks now, but i dont know if my haf 932 is good enough for watercooling.
i know i can fit a 360 radiator in the top , but if i need more to cool a OC titan and OC 3570 i dont know. The reseller for 1 kit i am looking at say that its enough "ofc they say ,they sell it"








and if i find out its not enought with a 360 then the question is if i can fit a 240 in the front or maby better to get a new case for the items.

Corsair Carbide Air 540 <-- case ive been looking at.

http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/xspc-raystorm-d5-2992p.html <- kit
http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/ek-fc-titan-3480p.html <-- gpu cooler

And the biggest issue i have is ive just bought Corsair h100i for my cpu and almost all new components for my computer "all new exept case and some ram" . My wife will kill me if i buy more









Would be fun to know if i get lower temp on my i5 3570 with normal watercooling , my temp in prime95 is around 62-67 c @4.5ghz
That is if a i5 and titan share the same radiator.

And ofc the warranty void "i assume" wich are lost if i fit a watercooling block on my titan.

And the scary part since i havent tryed watercooling before. What if it leaks and kill my setup







)

Many questions, and some money hehehe


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks guys!









BTW, I'm using the Naennon bios.

*3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4721751*


----------



## exyia

I hate myself

took some self-convincing, but I pulled the trigger on wermad's titan not too long ago

and I just bought another from a local store (open box deal for $800)

I started this build with a single 1080p and just one GTX 670...to sli 670...to surround...to a titan...to soon to be SLi Titans...

please let this be the end. Someone stop me from spending money























so far the one titan is pretty cool - I'm amazed at how quiet this cooler is


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I hate myself
> 
> took some self-convincing, but I pulled the trigger on wermad's titan not too long ago
> 
> and I just bought another from a local store (open box deal for $800)
> 
> I started this build with a single 1080p and just one GTX 670...to sli 670...to surround...to a titan...to soon to be SLi Titans...
> 
> please let this be the end. Someone stop me from spending money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far the one titan is pretty cool - I'm amazed at how quiet this cooler is


Im sorry to tell you, but you are going to need some more monitors with 2 Titans. 1440p Surround 120hz preferably.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Whats this 1.250V bios you speak of?


From this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/3330#post_19479607


----------



## 614318

hi, need help can somebody help me i have EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN 876Mhz PCI-E 3.0 6144Mb 6008Mhz 384 bit 2xDVI HDMI HDCP Superclocked ,what (work) bios can i use with high voltage ,sorry for english ,thank you!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im sorry to tell you, but you are going to need some more monitors with 2 Titans. 1440p Surround 120hz preferably.


no

never

this is as good as tech gets

there is no such thing as a higher res than my 3 1080p's

there is no such thing as tri or 4-way SLi

there is no such thing as "4k" displays










I'm sorry wallet, I tried to keep it reasonable


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I hate myself
> 
> took some self-convincing, but I pulled the trigger on wermad's titan not too long ago
> 
> and I just bought another from a local store (open box deal for $800)
> 
> I started this build with a single 1080p and just one GTX 670...to sli 670...to surround...to a titan...to soon to be SLi Titans...
> 
> please let this be the end. Someone stop me from spending money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far the one titan is pretty cool - I'm amazed at how quiet this cooler is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> no
> 
> never
> 
> this is as good as tech gets
> 
> there is no such thing as a higher res than my 3 1080p's
> 
> there is no such thing as tri or 4-way SLi
> 
> there is no such thing as "4k" displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry wallet, I tried to keep it reasonable


Don't worry. Put your wallet away and wait for ASUSs new 39inch 4K monitor. Then upgrade.

And that's a nice deal for an open box GTX Titan from a shop. I'd pull the trigger on that too. Hell, you see one like that again hit me up.


----------



## Aftermath2006

picks of getting my Titans on water with active back plate


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> hi, need help can somebody help me i have EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN 876Mhz PCI-E 3.0 6144Mb 6008Mhz 384 bit 2xDVI HDMI HDCP Superclocked ,what (work) bios can i use with high voltage ,sorry for english ,thank you!


Any of the Neannon/Maarten bios variants will work. If you don't care for gpu boost 2.0, then the Tech Inferno (TI) bios is a good choice.

The voltage cap for a non hard modded card is 1.212v, so if flashing a bios with a raised cap of anything greater than 1.212v, it will potentially brick your card.

Another thing to note is the Engineering bios will not work on newer A1 card revisions, and cause driver instability.

Good luck and happy flashing!


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> picks of getting my Titans on water with active back plate


Good lord, dat active cooling back plate









Are those back plates a low enough profile that they wont interfere with clearance when using other PCI-e slots?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Good lord, dat active cooling back plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those back plates a low enough profile that they wont interfere with clearance when using other PCI-e slots?


You'd interfere with the next slot, but no more than that, certainly you wouldn't prohibit a GPU with an AC block two slots over. Back VRAMs dont get too hot though, about 30C over ambient when running a waterblock pretty much regardless of the block you have.


----------



## criminal

Question for those that know. How is the TIM application on the Titan? Is it worth redoing with some MX-2?


----------



## Aftermath2006

you can kind see the spacing in this shot it only effects the slot right above it


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Absolutely stunning build, Aftermath. Props on the cabling.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Question for those that know. How is the TIM application on the Titan? Is it worth redoing with some MX-2?


Depends on the temps you are getting now. If it is more than mid 70s degrees than I recommend you to reapply the TIM.


----------



## Snuddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> picks of getting my Titans on water with active back plate
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I have been waiting for my blocks now for 2 week and still more then 1 week for ETA, can't wait to get my 2 Titans watercooled along with all the rest.
Any trouble fittings those, or just a walk in the park?


----------



## Rei86

Finally put the ACX cooler on the Titan




Not a cheap solution but did bring my load temps, not only that the fans on the ACX are so much quieter vs the stock blower (obviously).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Finally put the ACX cooler on the Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a cheap solution but did bring my load temps, not only that the fans on the ACX are so much quieter vs the stock blower (obviously).


Where did you get the cooler and how much did it set you back?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Where did you get the cooler and how much did it set you back?


He brought a GTX 780 SC ACX in its entirety.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Where did you get the cooler and how much did it set you back?


$659.99 before the shipping fee









I wanted to try out a GTX 780 so I bought a SC ACX model when it launched.
I know another member Difunto has the ACX cooler on this Titan's too, bought his off of skyn3t. I'm sure if you go into the 780 owners thread, the few who parted with coolers for water cooling solutions will be willing to part with their cooler


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> $659.99 before the shipping fee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to try out a GTX 780 so I bought a SC ACX model when it launched.
> I know another member Difunto has the ACX cooler on this Titan's too, bought his off of skyn3t. I'm sure if you go into the 780 owners thread, the few who parted with coolers for water cooling solutions will be willing to part with their cooler


I already posted for one!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> picks of getting my Titans on water with active back plate
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Missed this post...PLEASE where did you get that BP









performance PC in the USA is about the only group that's carrying the Aquacomputer block for the Titan and no one else is but they never have the BP in stock..or even in the inventory last I checked...


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> You'd interfere with the next slot, but no more than that, certainly you wouldn't prohibit a GPU with an AC block two slots over. Back VRAMs dont get too hot though, about 30C over ambient when running a waterblock pretty much regardless of the block you have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> you can kind see the spacing in this shot it only effects the slot right above it


Ah I see, I also assumed that cooling the vram on the back of the pcb was as trivial as actively cooling DDR3 modules, still a gorgeous back plate/block setup.

What a clean loop setup you have there Aftermath


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Slightly off topic here, but I was playing around with my 2600k trying to achieve a maximum OC that I can successfully bench with, however this causes my display driver to be unstable? I can run through fire strike with out any BSODs at 4.916ghz @ 1.460v, this is far from a stable OC but I cant clock my TITAN as high as I could running my 2600k @ 4.7ghz with 1.415v. Is the GPU that sensitive to voltage? I figured this shouldn't be a problem with an AX1200w power supply being more than able to supplement the extra load to both the CPU and GPU, or could it simply be a CPU OC stability issue?


----------



## Aftermath2006

i got the blocks and back plates from aquatuning they had them before anyone else and the us/Canada store shipping isn't to bad i had the acrylic blocks like the first week they were available but waited on the back-plate they are pretty fast at shipping as well


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Slightly off topic here, but I was playing around with my 2600k trying to achieve a maximum OC that I can successfully bench with, however this causes my display driver to be unstable? I can run through fire strike with out any BSODs at 4.916ghz @ 1.460v, this is far from a stable OC but I cant clock my TITAN as high as I could running my 2600k @ 4.7ghz with 1.415v. Is the GPU that sensitive to voltage? I figured this shouldn't be a problem with an AX1200w power supply being more than able to supplement the extra load to both the CPU and GPU, or could it simply be a CPU OC stability issue?


Are you using 320.18?


----------



## SteZHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> i got the blocks and back plates from aquatuning they had them before anyone else and the us/Canada store shipping isn't to bad i had the acrylic blocks like the first week they were available but waited on the back-plate they are pretty fast at shipping as well


I have the same case, it's really awesome but nice build... that looks really cool.


----------



## Kiracubed

I've had time to play with my 780, so updated my sig to reflect my current build. GTX Titan is a great card, but for me, is a bit overkill. For you want to SLI members, peep the sig.


----------



## Aeses

This might have been obvious to some, but I don't really change graphics cards that often so was just wondering what others think.

Considering that the 780 gtx is so close to performance to the Titan, would it be logical to think that the 880 gtx maxwell will be as powerful, if not more powerful than the Titan? Since every iteration of the X80 gtx has had a performance improvement over the last generation's X80 gtx.

The only thing I can think of that would be different is that it would be kind of like the ati 5870 and 6870... not much improvement in performance, but significantly reduced power usage. Or it could be like how kepler started out, the 880 gtx would actually be a lower powered version of the chip like how the 670 gtx became the 680gtx...and later on the maxwell version of the actual gk110 chip that was used exclusively for the k20x will be released as refresh for...980 gtx or a new Titan? (Meaning the 870 gtx chip would be able to match Titan's power?)

Regardless what happens, its actually pretty impressive how much jump in performance we might see. Or if you look at it another way...how powerful kepler is considering its already more than a year old.

I am pretty happy with my Titan and I don't regret getting it at all, but I was kind of hoping that it would last through the next generation at the top until the maxwell refresh or something. That and the potential resale value of the Titan when it does come time to upgrade it.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> i got the blocks and back plates from aquatuning they had them before anyone else and the us/Canada store shipping isn't to bad i had the acrylic blocks like the first week they were available but waited on the back-plate they are pretty fast at shipping as well


Thanks man


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> I've had time to play with my 780, so updated my sig to reflect my current build. GTX Titan is a great card, but for me, is a bit overkill. For you want to SLI members, peep the sig.


PM sent.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Slightly off topic here, but I was playing around with my 2600k trying to achieve a maximum OC that I can successfully bench with, however this causes my display driver to be unstable? I can run through fire strike with out any BSODs at 4.916ghz @ 1.460v, this is far from a stable OC but I cant clock my TITAN as high as I could running my 2600k @ 4.7ghz with 1.415v. Is the GPU that sensitive to voltage? I figured this shouldn't be a problem with an AX1200w power supply being more than able to supplement the extra load to both the CPU and GPU, or could it simply be a CPU OC stability issue?


Most likely related to CPU/ram OC.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da Pumpkinator*
> 
> Slightly off topic here, but I was playing around with my 2600k trying to achieve a maximum OC that I can successfully bench with, however this causes my display driver to be unstable? I can run through fire strike with out any BSODs at 4.916ghz @ 1.460v, this is far from a stable OC but I cant clock my TITAN as high as I could running my 2600k @ 4.7ghz with 1.415v. Is the GPU that sensitive to voltage? I figured this shouldn't be a problem with an AX1200w power supply being more than able to supplement the extra load to both the CPU and GPU, or could it simply be a CPU OC stability issue?


Get some direct x crashes in bf3 with latest drivers, but I saw it once with 314.14. Happens at all different gpu core and mem speeds. Am using TI bios but had same issue on Naennon' s bios. The errors happen in groups. I am currently testing whether the cpu oc is causing it. Seems to happen more at 5.0ghz than 4.9 ...

Games and apps other than bf3 all seem fine to me.
I will l let you know what I find







please do the same.

Goodluck!

Thank my phone for typos lol


----------



## exyia

http://s81.photobucket.com/user/XG0...3-24582-000056B13ECE6969_zpsd4785265.jpg.html










sadly my defective right monitor only shipped today, so no surround yet


----------



## wermad

^^^Sweet!







Have fun with those twins


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s81.photobucket.com/user/XG0...3-24582-000056B13ECE6969_zpsd4785265.jpg.html
> 
> 
> sadly my defective right monitor only shipped today, so no surround yet


Sucks about the monitor. Hopefully those badboys get stretch out their legs soon in surround.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Titan did something crazy.. 100% load when I was just browsing youtube. That was odd. Had to restart the computer.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sucks about the monitor. Hopefully those badboys get stretch out their legs soon in surround.


meh, UPS says it will get there tomorrow - and it took a day to get to me when I first ordered, so I'm expecting a very quick turn-around


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Titan did something crazy.. 100% load when I was just browsing youtube. That was odd. Had to restart the computer.


Were you using 320.18?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Titan did something crazy.. 100% load when I was just browsing youtube. That was odd. Had to restart the computer.


Google "disable browser hardware acceleration flash", see if that fixes it...


----------



## booya

Tell me pls, for 3-sli and surround with 1150 MHz, do I need to overclock VRAM? Worth it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Tell me pls, for 3-sli and surround with 1150 MHz, do I need to overclock VRAM? Worth it?


Brings up the gpu's bandwidth which is important for high resolutions. So get yours as high as you can stable.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such an thorough response, and largely ineffectual I'm afraid. You come across as very defensive. I'm sorry if your butt hurts for getting screwed over by your epeen envy, but like I said, you don't need to be defending your bad decisions in the Titan thread now that your are no longer an owner of one.
> 
> As well, my comments were not directed at any specific 780 owner, but you chose to make it personal by insulting me for voicing an opinion. You are entitled to your opinion, as am I, so please try to be mature when accessing the forum and refrain from personal attacks.
> 
> Thanks little fella.
Click to expand...

Took you that long to respond huh? Good for you and weak response









Attacking ppl for going with a different gpu. Jelli and/or hurt in the derrière, ??? No one else is attacking others but you. Why not be pro-active with this thread? Too hard for you? Its ok







. I'll leave it at this


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Well.. what can we say. "Who got it better than us, NOBODY!!!!"


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Well.. what can we say. "Who got it better than us, NOBODY!!!!"


For probably a year or two...


----------



## wermad

There's an ACX 780 in the market selling for msrp. Swap coolers and put the 780 with the Titan cooler back up for sale. I know a lot of ppl who will pay msrp for the SC EVGA even with the turbine Titan cooler on it (SC 780s are pretty much out of stock every where). At worst you just spend $10 to ship it.









EVGA_Jacob should have some idea if Titan will offered with one or if the ACX cooler will be sold separately.


----------



## exyia

I cannot for the life of me find ShadowPlay (nvidia's recording software without the performance hit)

has it not been released yet? I kept reading about it with the 320 driver / 780 release


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Are you using 320.18?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Most likely related to CPU/ram OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Get some direct x crashes in bf3 with latest drivers, but I saw it once with 314.14. Happens at all different gpu core and mem speeds. Am using TI bios but had same issue on Naennon' s bios. The errors happen in groups. I am currently testing whether the cpu oc is causing it. Seems to happen more at 5.0ghz than 4.9 ...
> 
> Games and apps other than bf3 all seem fine to me.
> I will l let you know what I find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do the same.
> 
> Goodluck!
> 
> Thank my phone for typos lol


Thanks to all for the input









Using 320.18, from browsing other threads it seems that these aren't the best of drivers when it comes to stability, and bad news for the 500 series cards. I think I'll roll back to the 314 drivers, although I wouldn't be surprised if it's the CPU (and RAM since both are oc'ed) generating errors at that high of a frequency causing driver instability.

Will post findings after some tests


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me find ShadowPlay (nvidia's recording software without the performance hit)
> 
> has it not been released yet? I kept reading about it with the 320 driver / 780 release


I didn't think shadow play was to be released until July...


----------



## Silviastud

This may have been asked on one of these many pages, but just wanted to ask my own way and get all my questions out there:

Just as an FYI, I'm running on the stock cooler.

1. I just started overclocking. I have a custom bios loaded, one recommended by Alatar, and it's working great. Is EVGA Precision all I need for my overclocking needs, as far as configuring the card is concerned?

2. I'm using the Valley benchmark to initially test my OC, what should I use to call it officially safe and ok for 24/7 use?

3. I haven't OC'ed since the 8800 series, as far as a GPU goes, so what's a safe, nominal operating temp for this series of cards, while gaming?

4. Can someone give me a small range of frequently found OC's, with a kind of highest expected OC on a card on air cooling?

So right now I'm sitting stable for a bench run at 1150mhz with 1200mv, not touching my memory clocks. I've got my power target sitting at 150%, and temp target at 78c. During the duration of the bench I'm not exceeding 73c, and am not seeing artifacts or throttling. My power target isn't going over 109% for the bench.

Should I be testing the core and mem separately, to find the high end for both? Or should I get one maxed and then work the other up? Not sure what the best process is here.

Thanks guys!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silviastud*
> 
> This may have been asked on one of these many pages, but just wanted to ask my own way and get all my questions out there:
> 
> Just as an FYI, I'm running on the stock cooler.
> 
> 1. I just started overclocking. I have a custom bios loaded, one recommended by Alatar, and it's working great. Is EVGA Precision all I need for my overclocking needs, as far as configuring the card is concerned?
> 
> 2. I'm using the Valley benchmark to initially test my OC, what should I use to call it officially safe and ok for 24/7 use?
> 
> 3. I haven't OC'ed since the 8800 series, as far as a GPU goes, so what's a safe, nominal operating temp for this series of cards, while gaming?
> 
> 4. Can someone give me a small range of frequently found OC's, with a kind of highest expected OC on a card on air cooling?
> 
> So right now I'm sitting stable for a bench run at 1150mhz with 1200mv, not touching my memory clocks. I've got my power target sitting at 150%, and temp target at 78c. During the duration of the bench I'm not exceeding 73c, and am not seeing artifacts or throttling. My power target isn't going over 109% for the bench.
> 
> Should I be testing the core and mem separately, to find the high end for both? Or should I get one maxed and then work the other up? Not sure what the best process is here.
> 
> Thanks guys!


1. Precision is all I use as well. Afterburner is the same program.

2. NO. Valley is stable at clocks that aren't stable in actual games.

3-4. 1176-1215 MHz in Valley. 1100-1150 MHz in normal gaming. Supposedly safe up to 95c although mine never gets to 80c with a fan profile set in Precision.


----------



## overclockerz

I have 2 AMS 480mm aluminium radiators installed with 2 Aqua D5 pump running in series, single loop. The 2 AMS 480mm radiators are running push-pull configuration.

I am cooling 2 GTX Titan, the Aqua 5 XT unit, and my 3960X CPU.

I am going to do a moderate overclock on my 2 Titans and the CPU. Can someone tell me if these 2 AMS radiators in such setup is sufficient to keep the heat down on the components?

Thanks. I am thinking of adding on a third radiator if insufficient.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Brings up the gpu's bandwidth which is important for high resolutions. So get yours as high as you can stable.


It will be hard. 18 Gb/72 chips of high speed RAM, that already has been working on its own frequency and we even can't increase the voltage.

I think it's could be 3200-3300 MHz stable. So the difference will be 288 (stock) vs ~310GB/s.

BTW, what is "GPU FB usage" and "GPU BUS usage" in EVGA Prec/MSI After.? Looks like we can watch the loading of the data (memory) bus?


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1. Precision is all I use as well. Afterburner is the same program.
> 
> 2. NO. Valley is stable at clocks that aren't stable in actual games.
> 
> 3-4. 1176-1215 MHz in Valley. 1100-1150 MHz in normal gaming. Supposedly safe up to 95c although mine never gets to 80c with a fan profile set in Precision.


Is there a program that I could just leave running to test my OC? Maybe I'm just lazy, but I don't want to be actually gaming and get crashes, that will just irritate me tons.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> I have 2 AMS 480mm aluminium radiators installed with 2 Aqua D5 pump running in series, single loop. The 2 AMS 480mm radiators are running push-pull configuration.
> 
> I am cooling 2 GTX Titan, the Aqua 5 XT unit, and my 3960X CPU.
> 
> I am going to do a moderate overclock on my 2 Titans and the CPU. Can someone tell me if these 2 AMS radiators in such setup is sufficient to keep the heat down on the components?
> 
> Thanks. I am thinking of adding on a third radiator if insufficient.


It depends on the speed of the fans. You can setup you Aero to hold e.g. 33 C at first water temp sensor (after your rads). Water temp up to 35 C is good I think. But of course your cards must be after all of your other components.

But if you will add a 3-rd rad, you will be able to get the same temp with a lower RPM of your fans, so it will be more silent. Or lower temps with the same noise.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silviastud*
> 
> Is there a program that I could just leave running to test my OC? Maybe I'm just lazy, but I don't want to be actually gaming and get crashes, that will just irritate me tons.


Run Far Cry 3, with max (or near to it) settings, find a safe open place in the safe area (no bears, enemies etc., it could be rock or something), point your camera where you card(s) will have 99% load and leave the computer for a few hours (5-7).


----------



## overclockerz

If I add a third radiator, is it most optimal for it to be:

Ams rad 01 to cpu to aqua 5 xt to 3rd rad to gtx titan 1 to gtx titan 2 to ams rad 02 then to back to ams rad 01???


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silviastud*
> 
> Is there a program that I could just leave running to test my OC? Maybe I'm just lazy, but I don't want to be actually gaming and get crashes, that will just irritate me tons.


Not really. In my experience, gpu boost seems to be causing unstable OC in games due to constant frequency and voltage adjustments. I can run Skyrim forever at normal SC boost level of 1058 mhz. Anything above that will crash and that's using any bios except the TI bios.

The TI bios removed gpu boost and I can run Skyrim up to 1150 MHz for hours and hours with no issues.

And Skyrim never crashed with high gpu use such as outdoors. Once indoors and frequency and voltage started to drop around, I'd crash. That's why I believe Valley can get a higher OC than games because it stresses the card enough where everything stays high.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> If I add a third radiator, is it most optimal for it to be:
> 
> Ams rad 01 to cpu to aqua 5 xt to 3rd rad to gtx titan 1 to gtx titan 2 to ams rad 02 then to back to ams rad 01???


I think it will be good.

But if your pumps are not embedded in the radiators (?), you can connect like: res -> pumps - > Aquaero -> CPU - > card 1 -> card 2.

But if it's built-in...


----------



## Silviastud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not really. In my experience, gpu boost seems to be causing unstable OC in games due to constant frequency and voltage adjustments. I can run Skyrim forever at normal SC boost level of 1058 mhz. Anything above that will crash and that's using any bios except the TI bios.
> 
> The TI bios removed gpu boost and I can run Skyrim up to 1150 MHz for hours and hours with no issues.
> 
> And Skyrim never crashed with high gpu use such as outdoors. Once indoors and frequency and voltage started to drop around, I'd crash. That's why I believe Valley can get a higher OC than games because it stresses the card enough where everything stays high.


I see, I'm using MLL right now, but maybe it's a bad idea as it keeps the GPU loaded to about 96-98% usage, so says my Precision OSD at least. It crashed pretty early on at 1150 and 3600, been working great at 1125 and 3200, going to push it up a bit more.


----------



## bendover

I have single Titan setup and planning to build SLI.

Titan SLI owners; Have you experienced any problems with Titan SLI setup? I'm using 1440p display for gaming.


----------



## Silviastud

Found MLL stable at 1150 core and 6800 mem for roughly 4 hours of playing. I decided to make sure things seemed stable in a less demanding game as well. Borderlands 2 was keeping the GPU around 50-60% utilized and it was downclocking itself a bit to match the load, no crashes. I saw similiar results in WoW as well.

Think it's safe to think this is a valid OC, my temps never break 75c, at least for the 4 hours of MLL I played.

From here should I tweak the core or the mem next?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silviastud*
> 
> Found MLL stable at 1150 core and 6800 mem for roughly 4 hours of playing. I decided to make sure things seemed stable in a less demanding game as well. Borderlands 2 was keeping the GPU around 50-60% utilized and it was downclocking itself a bit to match the load, no crashes. I saw similiar results in WoW as well.
> 
> Think it's safe to think this is a valid OC, my temps never break 75c, at least for the 4 hours of MLL I played.
> 
> From here should I tweak the core or the mem next?


Always find the max clock find your core first, followed by your mem.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone!

Did any of you guys have problems with the 320.18 drivers?

Didnt know if it was the drivers or not, but Metro LL started crashing and artifacting. I deleted the drivers, rolled back to 314.22 and now am back on 320.18 with a clean install following BradleyW's nvidia driver setup guide. I had the card on the modded BIOS when setting up the driver which I hope will not be an issue.

Is there a way to test whether or not the driver will malfunction/affect my hardware without risking my hardware?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did any of you guys have problems with the 320.18 drivers?
> 
> Didnt know if it was the drivers or not, but Metro LL started crashing and artifacting. I deleted the drivers, rolled back to 314.22 and now am back on 320.18 with a clean install following BradleyW's nvidia driver setup guide. I had the card on the modded BIOS when setting up the driver which I hope will not be an issue.
> 
> Is there a way to test whether or not the driver will malfunction/affect my hardware without risking my hardware?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Apparently there are major issues with the 320.18 drivers, even bricking cards. I rolled back to 314.22 as well and just left it for the time being since there's no real advantage with the 320.18


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Apparently there are major issues with the 320.18 drivers, even bricking cards. I rolled back to 314.22 as well and just left it for the time being since there's no real advantage with the 320.18


Guess I'll roll back then. Thanks a lot!


----------



## 614318

can somebody give me (work) bios EVGA GTX Titan Hydro Copper with unlock voltage and power taget , i have EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Superclocked Part Number: 06G-P4-2791-KR with waterblock ,sorry for english and thank you!


----------



## wermad

Fyi:

EK Titan SE (not XXL), looks like they redesigned the vrm channels/paths and have extended the top piece to cover the whole pcb:









CSQ:


----------



## Ftimster

I just got three of the xspc razor`s with backplates very nice water blocks!!


----------



## Ftimster

By the way sad to see this thread slowly dying what a drag.......


----------



## Kimir

It's not dying, it's just that everyone that could afford a titan (or more) got it.
The bios tweaking is done, not much more to do to oc better and the watercooling stuff are all released too.
There is also the "new" 770 and 780 who takes the most attention right now.


----------



## yoi

is it true that the Titan is not a good OCer on watercooling ? , asi in , not worth it ?

my RL friend is debating right now over it , and i didnt knew what to tell him

and another question , is it better to just get 2 780 or a Titan ?

this question poped in because i dont use multimonitors , and as long as games pull a 60fps , im good , but all these stories about nightmares with SLI and sometimes not worth the hassle , is what keeps me away from multi GPU setups

what you guys think ?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> I just got three of the xspc razor`s with backplates very nice water blocks!!


Congrats. Put up some pics when you get them installed.

BTW what were your temps like with a 3-way?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> is it true that the Titan is not a good OCer on watercooling ? , asi in , not worth it ?
> 
> my RL friend is debating right now over it , and i didnt knew what to tell him
> 
> and another question , is it better to just get 2 780 or a Titan ?
> 
> this question poped in because i dont use multimonitors , and as long as games pull a 60fps , im good , but all these stories about nightmares with SLI and sometimes not worth the hassle , is what keeps me away from multi GPU setups
> 
> what you guys think ?


What resolution?


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> this question poped in because i dont use multimonitors , and as long as games pull a 60fps , im good , but all these stories about nightmares with SLI and sometimes not worth the hassle , is what keeps me away from multi GPU setups


I was just asking the same question....1440p and GTX Titan SLI. Is it worth it and does it causing any problems.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> I was just asking the same question....1440p and GTX Titan SLI. Is it worth it and *does it causing any problems*.


Causes problems to your wallet.

Other than that, I think most people enjoy Sli Titans.


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Causes problems to your wallet..


That's for sure....have to work harder to earn more €€€€







Let's see....my order is ready for pick-up . Still have to read more reviews.


----------



## iARDAs

Specs wise, how superior would you guys claim Titan to be compared to PS4?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Specs wise, how superior would you guys claim Titan to be compared to PS4?


The PS4 GPU is comparable to a AMD 7790. The Titan has about 2-3x the performance when considering GPU grunt. And of course how the game is coded. http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/776?vs=764


----------



## exyia

so I can't seem to get my Titans to idle below 40C









but they don't get too hot under load (~60C) - then again, SLi Titans is kind of overkill for just one 1080p display...hope the 3rd monitor comes back for surround today

just ordered some of the new Cougar Dual-X fans to add more aiflow. I feel this addiction of lower temps is going to make me pull the trigger on a full loop watercooling setup


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so I can't seem to get my Titans to idle below 40C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they don't get too hot under load (~60C) - then again, SLi Titans is kind of overkill for just one 1080p display...hope the 3rd monitor comes back for surround today
> 
> just ordered some of the new Cougar Dual-X fans to add more aiflow. I feel this addiction of lower temps is going to make me pull the trigger on a full loop watercooling setup


Only 60c at full load? They are most likely not getting fully utilized at only 1080p. Full load in SLI should be between 72-78c on air, depending on case air low and ambient temps.


----------



## RJT

I've lost track of all the bios versions. Can someone please post a link or the post# to the best all round Titan bios. I'll be putting my sli beasts under water soon and want to squeeze as much juicy OC goodness out of them as I can.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Only 60c at full load? They are most likely not getting fully utilized at only 1080p. Full load in SLI should be between 72-78c on air, depending on case air low and ambient temps.


doh, poor choice of words

yes, just under "load" - single 1080p on BF3 is nothing to these. I wanted to see how high I could push it out of boredom and I laughed at how the cards kept downclocking









just been playing Assassin's Creed 3 while waiting for my 3rd monitor (argh it better be delivered today) - it's hilarious to watch these cards downclock since games on a single 1080p are so easy


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Did any of you guys have problems with the 320.18 drivers?
> 
> Didnt know if it was the drivers or not, but Metro LL started crashing and artifacting. I deleted the drivers, rolled back to 314.22 and now am back on 320.18 with a clean install following BradleyW's nvidia driver setup guide. I had the card on the modded BIOS when setting up the driver which I hope will not be an issue.
> 
> Is there a way to test whether or not the driver will malfunction/affect my hardware without risking my hardware?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I'm still using the driver.

Had a strange issue with it the other day. Was on the desktop and my card started screaming at me (terrible coil whine), so I check precisionx and it was at 100% load and 104% power target for some reason for like 30 seconds and then back to normal. Maybe that's how peoples cards have been getting damaged. Either way my card is under water so I'm not too worried about it being damaged. If someone how it did, I'd just RMA it.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> I've lost track of all the bios versions. Can someone please post a link or the post# to the best all round Titan bios. I'll be putting my sli beasts under water soon and want to squeeze as much juicy OC goodness out of them as I can.


Just do a search for "custom bios" in this thread.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Just do a search for "custom bios" in this thread.


Those search parameters return a lot of options. Is there a general consensus amongst us Titan owners on which custom bios is the best? A bios file name would make my search a lot easier. Thanks in advance and cheers!


----------



## Professional

I bought a Titan card, am i eligible to join here? How?

Pity i didn't find EVGA one at all in my country, i left with Asus and Gigabyte, and they showed me a Gigabyte Titan box that has more fans to add, so i went with that.

I hope i can enjoy with Titan and i will read more about it, and maybe later i will buy one more to go SLI.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> I bought a Titan card, am i eligible to join here? How?
> 
> Pity i didn't find EVGA one at all in my country, i left with Asus and Gigabyte, and they showed me a Gigabyte Titan box that has more fans to add, so i went with that.
> 
> I hope i can enjoy with Titan and i will read more about it, and maybe later i will buy one more to go SLI.


Looks like you just need a gpu-z validation to get added to the list in the OP, there is a link to the form to fill out & join in the first post.

Titans are all reference cards, so they are all the same thing except for the manufacturers name on the card. Many prefer EVGA for the step up option (currently meaningless with a Titan though), & dependable RMA service if needed, it's really the only difference.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like you just need a gpu-z validation to get added to the list in the OP, there is a link to the form to fill out & join in the first post.
> 
> Titans are all reference cards, so they are all the same thing except for the manufacturers name on the card. Many prefer EVGA for the step up option (currently meaningless with a Titan though), & dependable RMA service if needed, it's really the only difference.


I see, then i should be fine with whatever Titan card i have regardless of the manufacturer name.

Ok, later when i will complete my rig and put Titan and using GPU-Z then i will submit here.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> I've lost track of all the bios versions. Can someone please post a link or the post# to the best all round Titan bios. I'll be putting my sli beasts under water soon and want to squeeze as much juicy OC goodness out of them as I can.


http://1pcent.com/?p=277

something for everybody


----------



## Ftimster

Hay sowlern my temps never go over 70-75c but that's with full fan, question the new xspc razor water blocks trying to pic how I'm going to connect them want run them in parallel and would like to run something like a heat killer flow bridge or something like that even the ek all one price know what I'm thinking?? Any thoughts thanks...


----------



## Ftimster

The ones that xspc sell only will do series......not sure if u can interchange parts like that guess I can call frozen CPU they seem to like to help


----------



## Professional

Oh no, on another site someone or 2 telling me i better go with 690 over Titan, telling me that single or 2 690s will outperform 1 Titan or 2 Titans because it is a dual chip card, and recommended me 780 over Titan, well, for 1 card i was thinking about 780 but for 2 cards or even 3 i was only thinking about Titan, and here in this site people go with Titan over 690, did i made a mistake buying Titan over 690 and later i buy another same Titan? forget the price difference between Titan and 780, i chose 2 Titan over 2 780, and the price of 690 is almost same as Titan anyway, but in fact my main thinking was 3 780 but someone told me to not go with 3 SLI even it is fine, any issue i can face later and he told me better not try 3 SLI of 780 and later i regret it and buy Titan instead after wasting on 3 780.


----------



## Swolern

I got lost on that one, lol.


----------



## Professional

Ok, i will quote a reply to me from another site:

*" I'm not entirely sure I'm following your logic, if there is any, but to each his own. Was simply offering a bit of advice while you had the chance to swap. I was just under the assumption that you bought the Titan for performance. Is this assumption correct? It seems you think that I think value is a tradeoff from performance. That is not the case. Value is directly correlated with performance, actually. With performance in mind, the 1000 you spent on the single Titan is not the best performance solution that you can get for 1000 USD.

Example:

1 Titan = 1000 USD
1 GTX 780 = ~92-95% of the performance of Titan, the OC'd partner models are actually outperforming Titans = 650 USD
2 GTX 770s = 800-900USD
1 GTX 690 = 1000 USD and is 5-15% faster, depending on the game.

Two GTX 770s, specially overclocked will destroy a single 780 and the Titan.

2 Titans = 2000 USD
2 780s = 1300 USD
3 780s = 1950 USD
2 GTX 690s = 2000USD

These two solutions in most reviews, due to variaton in SLi scaling, perform nearly identical, so therefor spending the extra 700 on the Titans over the 780s is a waste, and you could spend it elsewhere in your rig for even more performance. You can even buy 3 780s for the price of two Titans. And if you're intent on dropping 2 grand, even two 690s will outperform the two Titans. Best choice in this niche? The two 780s. Best choice if you're intent on ignoring value and spending 2000? The 3 780s, followed by the 2 690s, then the two Titans.

So what I'm saying is on a performance mindset, buying a Titan these days is simply a purchase for novelty. The card does not fill in any performance space at all, because at or around 1000 USD, all other options are better. Two 780s for 300 more, Two 770s for 200 less, a single 690 for the same price, even two GTX 670s would perform right there with a Titan and cost 350 less. ALL of those options are the better buying choice. "*

What do you think?


----------



## Professional

It is showing me somehow that Titan is useless against 690 and 780.


----------



## Swolern

First of all the Titan still beats the 780 when they are both OC to the max, so your information that the 780 OCs beats a Titan OC is false. Look at the OC vs OC benchmarks *HERE*. 3-way vs 3-way OC the Titan still leads 160fps to 780s 149fps. Go to the single card scores to see all the Titans at the top of the listing.

This is all fine and dandy, but in actuality the Titan is only about 8% faster than the 780. The real reason to get the Titan is:

if you need the extra Vram at very high resolutions
if you keep GPUs longer and want a more future proof product. PS4 and Xbox one will have 5-7gb or available vram.
if you dont care about any of those and just want the Top Dog (E-peen)
770 and 690 and even in the same category as they are both limited by 256bit bus and a native 2gb vram. The are great for 1080p, but will be limited at higher resolutions.

So saying that the Titan is useless is just dumb. A GPU configuration is only useless if your particular setup does not require it. I use more than 3gb of vram with my monitor setup. 1440p and 4k will use more.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> First of all the Titan still beats the 780 when they are both OC to the max, so your information that the 780 OCs beats a Titan OC is false. Look at the OC vs OC benchmarks *HERE*. 3-way vs 3-way OC the Titan still leads 160fps to 780s 149fps. Go to the single card scores to see all the Titans at the top of the listing.
> 
> This is all fine and dandy, but in actuality the Titan is only about 8% faster than the 780. The real reason to get the Titan is:
> 
> if you need the extra Vram at very high resolutions
> if you keep GPUs longer and want a more future proof product. PS4 and Xbox one will have 5-7gb or available vram.
> if you dont care about any of those and just want the Top Dog (E-peen)
> 770 and 690 and even in the same category as they are both limited by 256bit bus and a native 2gb vram. The are great for 1080p, but will be limited at higher resolutions.
> 
> So saying that the Titan is useless is just dumb. A GPU configuration is only useless if your particular setup does not require it. I use more than 3gb of vram with my monitor setup. 1440p and 4k will use more.


Well, i am planning to buy 2 or 3 monitors at 27" or 30" each, means i will go higher than 1920x1080, i think one monitor will give me 2560x1440 or 2560x1600, so 3 of them? and i said i will get 2 Titan, but they keep saying that 690 is better and 780 is also better, i was only thinking about 3 monitors not 1 and also future proof.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Well, i am planning to buy 2 or 3 monitors at 27" or 30" each, means i will go higher than 1920x1080, i think one monitor will give me 2560x1440 or 2560x1600, so 3 of them? and i said i will get 2 Titan, but they keep saying that 690 is better and 780 is also better, i was only thinking about 3 monitors not 1 and also future proof.


With 3 1440p or 1600p the Titan with its 6gb VRAM is a must. Don't listen to them, if they suggest a 690 with only 2gb of available VRAM at your planned massive resolution, they have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> With 3 1440p or 1600p the Titan with its 6gb VRAM is a must. Don't listen to them, if they suggest a 690 with only 2gb of available VRAM at your planned massive resolution, they have no clue what they are talking about.


Maybe they don't know about my multi monitors or i go with 3 monitors, i think they think i play only on 1 monitor at 1920x1080 or moreless 2560x1440, now with this Titan card i bought, i can now go and buy 3 monitors and then just take a rest then buy a second Titan.

Thank you very much, you saved me rather than i go buy 690 or 780 for triple or more monitors.


----------



## Ftimster

Swolren.... That was funny got lost to.. Any thoughts on my water sli flow bridge dilemma got three xspc razor blocks and was hoping I could run any cool looking parallel flow block thoughts?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Ok, i will quote a reply to me from another site:
> 
> *" I'm not entirely sure I'm following your logic, if there is any, but to each his own. Was simply offering a bit of advice while you had the chance to swap. I was just under the assumption that you bought the Titan for performance. Is this assumption correct? It seems you think that I think value is a tradeoff from performance. That is not the case. Value is directly correlated with performance, actually. With performance in mind, the 1000 you spent on the single Titan is not the best performance solution that you can get for 1000 USD.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 1 Titan = 1000 USD
> 1 GTX 780 = ~92-95% of the performance of Titan, the OC'd partner models are actually outperforming Titans = 650 USD
> 2 GTX 770s = 800-900USD
> 1 GTX 690 = 1000 USD and is 5-15% faster, depending on the game.
> 
> Two GTX 770s, specially overclocked will destroy a single 780 and the Titan.
> 
> 2 Titans = 2000 USD
> 2 780s = 1300 USD
> 3 780s = 1950 USD
> 2 GTX 690s = 2000USD
> 
> These two solutions in most reviews, due to variaton in SLi scaling, perform nearly identical, so therefor spending the extra 700 on the Titans over the 780s is a waste, and you could spend it elsewhere in your rig for even more performance. You can even buy 3 780s for the price of two Titans. And if you're intent on dropping 2 grand, even two 690s will outperform the two Titans. Best choice in this niche? The two 780s. Best choice if you're intent on ignoring value and spending 2000? The 3 780s, followed by the 2 690s, then the two Titans.
> 
> So what I'm saying is on a performance mindset, buying a Titan these days is simply a purchase for novelty. The card does not fill in any performance space at all, because at or around 1000 USD, all other options are better. Two 780s for 300 more, Two 770s for 200 less, a single 690 for the same price, even two GTX 670s would perform right there with a Titan and cost 350 less. ALL of those options are the better buying choice. "*
> 
> What do you think?


He's right to an extent. You should buy Titan if you want the fastest single-GPU video card made and that's about it. It's mostly for benchmarking and setting records. The 690 is faster and the same price and the 780 is imperceptibly slower (in games) and much cheaper. The problem with 690's are that they still have SLI issues and scaling with two 690's is far worse than with two TItans. The problem with 780's is that if you want to set records a 780 won't cut it. Its really up to you but if you just want the best gaming performance for the money the 780 is a much better option. Go with Titans only if you want to bench, have plenty of money, or simply want the absolute best.

EDIT - Forgot the VRAM. If you want to use multi-monitor or 4k the Titan's 6GB of VRAM will come in handy.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He's right to an extent. You should buy Titan if you want the fastest single-GPU video card made and that's about it. It's mostly for benchmarking and setting records. The 690 is faster and the same price and the 780 is imperceptibly slower (in games) and much cheaper. The problem with 690's are that they still have SLI issues and scaling with two 690's is far worse than with two TItans. The problem with 780's is that if you want to set records a 780 won't cut it. Its really up to you but if you just want the best gaming performance for the money the 780 is a much better option. Go with Titans only if you want to bench, have plenty of money, or simply want the absolute best.
> 
> EDIT - Forgot the VRAM. If you want to use multi-monitor or 4k the Titan's 6GB of VRAM will come in handy.


I just want to make an addendum, if I may.

I don't use multi-monitor and I only play at 1080p. Still, when playing games like Max Payne and Tomb Raider I break 2GB VRAM use.
I just can't imagine WHY someone would want to buy today a GTX 690. Just because benchmarks says so?

You might get more performance with a GTX 690 vs Titan when you are playing old games. But what happens when you use more than 2GB?
I bet almost every game from now on will use that. Easily.
And, again, I play 1080p single monitor!

So, those of you that still don't know what to get, you should probably get a 780 and save some money with a slightly less performance.
Those who wants to buy the best single gpu card now, get a Titan.
And those who will play multi-monitor: Titan or 780. Depends on resolution and if you want to keep your system for a long time.


----------



## Professional

Thank you very much.

It is very clear that Titan has proven its strength, and i am always a future proof person, and with Titan i am planning to buy many monitors now, could be 2 or 3 or even 6 and make it in 2 rows and 3 columns, i really don't to waste money twice, i said if i got 780 or 690 later i may find out it can't cut for me, i am sure even Titan can't handle very very high resolution but it is maybe the best card among of all others will give me more go.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I just want to make an addendum, if I may.
> 
> I don't use multi-monitor and I only play at 1080p. Still, when playing games like Max Payne and Tomb Raider I break 2GB VRAM use.
> I just can't imagine WHY someone would want to buy today a GTX 690. Just because benchmarks says so?
> 
> You might get more performance with a GTX 690 vs Titan when you are playing old games. But what happens when you use more than 2GB?
> I bet almost every game from now on will use that. Easily.
> And, again, I play 1080p single monitor!
> 
> So, those of you that still don't know what to get, you should probably get a 780 and save some money with a slightly less performance.
> Those who wants to buy the best single gpu card now, get a Titan.
> And those who will play multi-monitor: Titan or 780. Depends on resolution and if you want to keep your system for a long time.


You're exactly right. GTX 690 was a powerful card but not for long, games quickly surpassed it's VRAM limits.

I break 2000MB of VRAM with my GTX 690 in Crysis 3 maxed with x8 MSAA and still maintain 60FPS (in MP, SP usually 45FPS) until it hits the VRAM wall. 3000MB is fine for single monitors but above that you need 4000MB or above for surround and 4K.


----------



## Professional

WOW, didn't know those details until now, good i went with high VRAM card then, i was thinking or expected it will be handy and useful later.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> WOW, didn't know those details until now, good i went with high VRAM card then, i was thinking or expected it will be handy and useful later.


No it's very useful and usable now with muli GPU configurations. Most I've seen in 1200P surround is 4000Mb of VRAM usage and Crysis 3 is capable of using the full 6100MB of VRAM with a 1440P surround setup. Of course you'd need 4-Way SLI GTX Titans for that setup but you'd be fairly upset with a 4-Way GTX 780 setup and only 3000MB of VRAM in that situation and is why this conversation needs to be had.

Not sure how GTX 780 SLI and above with fair with 1080/1200P surround but I wouldn't be optimistic about users not hitting the VRAM wall with more than two cards in the most recent games and future titles. If the GTX 780 had 4000MB of VRAM I would have considered down grading to 3-Way Classified/Lightnings but for the horespower 2-3 Way SLI will have, 3000MB of VRAM simply won't be enough I don't think. At least not from the experiences I've had with my surround setup for far.

Nvidia were smart for the way they priced and equipped the current lineup of GPUs with various amounts of VRAM. What it comes down to in the high end is buying the cards based on VRAM and your budget.

Budget surround and 4K you want 4GB GTX 770.
Surround and 4K without budget (or if you're a benchmarker) you want GTX Titan.
Single monitor budget 2GB GTX 770.
Single monitor no budget GTX 780.

Of course there are exceptions but if you follow that general guideline you won't be disappointed with your purchase. And least this is how I see it.


----------



## Professional

Ok, let's say i will only go with 2 Titans, what that will be up to? i may go with 3 780 if i bought it, but honestly speaking even 3 780 is expensive and cheaper than 2 Titans, but i liked that Titan VRAM over 780 VRAM, and in all tests i can see that comparing same number of cards [single vs. single, 2/3 SLI vs. SLI] between Titan and 780 for higher resolution then always Titan outperform that 780, it is very very idiot i compare 1 Titan vs. 2 or 3 SLI 780, even my 660Ti 2 or 3 SLI will go higher than Titan, so it is no fair i compare 1 Titan against 2 or 3 other cards, for that reason i was thinking if i want only 1 strong powerful card then Titan was my answer, going for SLI or not is future plan, but for now i should be happy with Titan and i can't imagine when i buy another Titan 2-way SLI.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Ok, let's say i will only go with 2 Titans, what that will be up to? i may go with 3 780 if i bought it, but honestly speaking even 3 780 is expensive and cheaper than 2 Titans, but i liked that Titan VRAM over 780 VRAM, and in all tests i can see that comparing same number of cards [single vs. single, 2/3 SLI vs. SLI] between Titan and 780 for higher resolution then always Titan outperform that 780, it is very very idiot i compare 1 Titan vs. 2 or 3 SLI 780, even my 660Ti 2 or 3 SLI will go higher than Titan, so it is no fair i compare 1 Titan against 2 or 3 other cards, for that reason i was thinking if i want only 1 strong powerful card then Titan was my answer, going for SLI or not is future plan, but for now i should be happy with Titan and i can't imagine when i buy another Titan 2-way SLI.


Yes if you want the fastest single card with a good upgrade plan for 1140P surround like you said a few posts back GTX Titan is the best choice.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yes if you want the fastest single card with a good upgrade plan for 1140P surround like you said a few posts back GTX Titan is the best choice.


Thanks!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I just want to make an addendum, if I may.
> 
> I don't use multi-monitor and I only play at 1080p. Still, when playing games like Max Payne and Tomb Raider I break 2GB VRAM use.
> I just can't imagine WHY someone would want to buy today a GTX 690. Just because benchmarks says so?
> 
> You might get more performance with a GTX 690 vs Titan when you are playing old games. But what happens when you use more than 2GB?
> I bet almost every game from now on will use that. Easily.
> And, again, I play 1080p single monitor!
> 
> So, those of you that still don't know what to get, you should probably get a 780 and save some money with a slightly less performance.
> Those who wants to buy the best single gpu card now, get a Titan.
> And those who will play multi-monitor: Titan or 780. Depends on resolution and if you want to keep your system for a long time.


I have rFactor, which, is an older game, pushing 1800MB of vRam through nvidia Inspector, and get much higher doing the same with GTA 4, and this is on my 1080p monitor, i just couldn't justify spending a Grand on a card with only 2GB,........


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> No it's very useful and usable now with muli GPU configurations. Most I've seen in 1200P surround is 4000Mb of VRAM usage and Crysis 3 is capable of using the full 6100MB of VRAM with a 1440P surround setup. Of course you'd need 4-Way SLI GTX Titans for that setup but you'd be fairly upset with a 4-Way GTX 780 setup and only 3000MB of VRAM in that situation and is why this conversation needs to be had.
> 
> Not sure how GTX 780 SLI and above with fair with 1080/1200P surround but I wouldn't be optimistic about users not hitting the VRAM wall with more than two cards in the most recent games and future titles. If the GTX 780 had 4000MB of VRAM I would have considered down grading to 3-Way Classified/Lightnings but for the horespower 2-3 Way SLI will have, 3000MB of VRAM simply won't be enough I don't think. At least not from the experiences I've had with my surround setup for far.
> 
> Nvidia were smart for the way they priced and equipped the current lineup of GPUs with various amounts of VRAM. What it comes down to in the high end is buying the cards based on VRAM and your budget.
> 
> Budget surround and 4K you want 4GB GTX 770.
> Surround and 4K without budget (or if you're a benchmarker) you want GTX Titan.
> Single monitor budget 2GB GTX 770.
> Single monitor no budget GTX 780.
> 
> Of course there are exceptions but if you follow that general guideline you won't be disappointed with your purchase. And least this is how I see it.


This is exactly why I sold my 690s for Titans. Ended up costing me quite a bit, but it's worth it. None of that garbage vram limitation yet. The GPU's power is all that's holding things back.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> This is exactly why I sold my 690s for Titans. Ended up costing me quite a bit, but it's worth it. None of that garbage vram limitation yet. The GPU's power is all that's holding things back.


which you can just add more cards/gpu's for - can't do that for more vram

exactly my thoughts too. I had just build my system and I wasn't comfortable with already having to turn settings down to worry about a concrete ceiling. Feel much more comfortable with a massive 6gb - people can speculate and debate all day, but at least I've let the damage to the wallet pass and now I'm relatively worry-free


----------



## Professional

WOW, i can't wait to start completing me first rig with Titan, it will be great.


----------



## Ithanul

Just got me Titan today. Traded my GTX 680 4GB with cash to a guy for a barely used one.
So, do I need to post pics to join?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got me Titan today. Traded my GTX 680 4GB with cash to a guy for a barely used one.
> So, do I need to post pics to join?


Congrats. Just fill out the owners form on pg 1.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> This is exactly why I sold my 690s for Titans. Ended up costing me quite a bit, but it's worth it. None of that garbage vram limitation yet. The GPU's power is all that's holding things back.


Exactly the way it should be. Limited by the horsepower of your cards, not by VRAM. Nothing worse then having extra horsepower but being limited by VRAM and turning down settings.


----------



## OnrA

I'm not actually a forum friendly guy but count me in for the club









Digitaldrop here is me.
(anyone knows a way to change ocn nick btw ?









http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got me Titan today. Traded my GTX 680 4GB with cash to a guy for a barely used one.
> So, do I need to post pics to join?


No pics. Just sent a mod your address and two Titan owners club officers will come inspect the card and if passed, you're in.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnrA*
> 
> I'm not actually a forum friendly guy but count me in for the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digitaldrop here is me.
> (anyone knows a way to change ocn nick btw ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


Nice


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Had my Titan for a while now. Completely forgot I took this pic. Hope you like it guys.


----------



## criminal

Just saw this: hwbot.org/submission/2390980_kingpin_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_67416_marks

Pretty awesome.


----------



## Macho Man

heres mine. 3 more with 1600w psu on the way to make my life complete for now...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Everyone selling their Titans for 780s to get a few bucks back will kick themselves in a little over a year or so when that 6GB of vram starts to become much more useful in games. I for one will be buying a second Titan as soon as I know I will be able to afford that 39" 4K monitor.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well by that time will have new GPU s and still cheaper


----------



## Professional

They produced 780 with less VRAM and closer performance to Titan and cheaper about $300, now if they will produce another GPU that will overpass Titan and say have same VRAM of Titan or higher, do you think they will charge $800 for it? I am worry they may charge even more than Titan itself.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Only 60c at full load? They are most likely not getting fully utilized at only 1080p. Full load in SLI should be between 72-78c on air, depending on case air low and ambient temps.


Full load temps depend on a lot of things, not the least of which is a custom fan profile.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> They produced 780 with less VRAM and closer performance to Titan and cheaper about $300, now if they will produce another GPU that will overpass Titan and say have same VRAM of Titan or higher, do you think they will charge $800 for it? I am worry they may charge even more than Titan itself.


By the time they release a card better than the titan, it will be the 880. By then, the Titan will be "outdated" and no longer in production, and it will be sold at the 600-650 price point that we are seeing now on the 780.

And the Titan assuming they continue the rebadge thing, the Titan will be right between the 870 and 880... not bad for a card that will then technically be two generations old by then, certainly two years old at least.


----------



## batman900

The nice thing about the Titan is if you don't upgrade constantly, it's a very good set it and forget it card. Due to the high VRAM and small edge it has over the newest gens flagship, this thing will still be relevant for a long time.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> By the time they release a card better than the titan, it will be the 880. By then, the Titan will be "outdated" and no longer in production, and it will be sold at the 600-650 price point that we are seeing now on the 780.
> 
> And the Titan assuming they continue the rebadge thing, the Titan will be right between the 870 and 880... not bad for a card that will then technically be two generations old by then, certainly two years old at least.


Understand your point, but will that be the way of Nvidia thinking? who knows what they are producing later, could be something better than Titan, or upgraded version of 690 or and advanced 780 card that is better than current 780 or even Titan II dunno what they will name/number it.

Just let's hope for better performance and better price combo.


----------



## Masta Squidge

It flat out will be better than the Titan, but not until they are ready to roll out the 800 series. They won't replace both of their flagship cards before their due time is over.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> It flat out will be better than the Titan, but not until they are ready to roll out the 800 series. They won't replace both of their flagship cards before their due time is over.


Sounds to me so long time to be.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> And the Titan assuming they continue the rebadge thing, the Titan will be right between the 870 and 880... not bad for a card that will then technically be two generations old by then, certainly two years old at least.


Indeed, reason I so happy to finally get one.







Now if I can get lucky on craigslist again, and find another peep who willing to make another deal with me.
Ah, the advantage to not being to far from silicon valley, only dang good thing about this state. So, easy to find people selling computer stuff.

Now, off to find me a better monitor or finally go surround.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Just saw this: hwbot.org/submission/2390980_kingpin_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_titan_67416_marks


Holy crap he is running his Titans core at over 1700mhz.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Well by that time will have new GPU s and still cheaper


Since the 700 series just released its going to be about a year before we get better cards, aka Maxwell. 4K is available now.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Holy crap he is running his Titans core at over 1700mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 700 series just released its going to be about a year before we get better cards, aka Maxwell. 4K is available now.


I've been drooling over his scores for a while now, took the soldering iron to my Titan again yesterday & turned it into a Titan FTW edition.



Kinda ugly soldering but it works.
Now I just have to wait for the evbot I ordered from Amazon 3 weeks ago to ship out. Well 19 days, but they still haven't even shipped it yet!
The loose wire on the epower is from attempting to hardmod it for voltage control, but can't get the right size VR anywhere. Tried the closest I could find but it wasn't close enough to be able to use it so had to disable it.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> The nice thing about the Titan is if you don't upgrade constantly, it's a very good set it and forget it card. *Due to the high VRAM* and small edge it has over the newest gens flagship, this thing will still be relevant for a long time.


That's the one thing I really like about Titan - I don't even bother checking VRAM usage anymore.









And down the line, when going SLI, I still won't have to check it!


----------



## Masta Squidge

When is the 39" Asus monitor coming out, and how much. So I can start planning for it now - with a second titan.

If I decide I can't afford or don't want to spend the cash on the monitor, then I am not getting another titan. But if it is priced right.... it's on.


----------



## Cito

Whats up guys!!!!!

So i am thinking of getting a 3rd Titan since i am running tipple monitors in portrait and was playing Final Fantasy reborn weekend beta. The frame rates were 35-60's which i find not good in my book.

Now here is where i need some information if people have it.

I have a g1 sniper board which has only Two x16pcie 3.0 Slots If i add a 3rd i will drop to 16x 8x 8x . How bad is this going to effect my FPS compared to 16x16x16x???

ThanksBrothers!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> When is the 39" Asus monitor coming out, and how much. So I can start planning for it now - with a second titan.
> 
> If I decide I can't afford or don't want to spend the cash on the monitor, then I am not getting another titan. But if it is priced right.... it's on.


It shouldn't be too much longer, a couple months max. Being the first of its kind the price is going to be high. Estimate prices are $3-5k. I think it will be closer to $3k though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been drooling over his scores for a while now, took the soldering iron to my Titan again yesterday & turned it into a Titan FTW edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ugly soldering but it works.
> Now I just have to wait for the evbot I ordered from Amazon 3 weeks ago to ship out. Well 19 days, but they still haven't even shipped it yet!
> The loose wire on the epower is from attempting to hardmod it for voltage control, but can't get the right size VR anywhere. Tried the closest I could find but it wasn't close enough to be able to use it so had to disable it.


Ugly? No way. Looks like an electronic festival of the highest end components available.







Can't wait to see some scores when you have it running at its full potential.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Whats up guys!!!!!
> 
> So i am thinking of getting a 3rd Titan since i am running tipple monitors in portrait and was playing Final Fantasy reborn weekend beta. The frame rates were 35-60's which i find not good in my book.
> 
> Now here is where i need some information if people have it.
> 
> I have a g1 sniper board which has only Two x16pcie 3.0 Slots If i add a 3rd i will drop to 16x 8x 8x . How bad is this going to effect my FPS compared to 16x16x16x???
> 
> ThanksBrothers!


It'll be 8x pci-E 3.0 though which equals pci-E 2.0 16x. Plenty of bandwidth for a few Titans.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> It shouldn't be too much longer, a couple months max. Being the first of its kind the price is going to be high. Estimate prices are $3-5k. I think it will be closer to $3k though.
> .


Considering it only costs 300 bucks to buy those panels in bulk... If it is anything more than $1K, Asus is smoking crack. You can buy 50+ inch 4k tvs for 1500 dollars right now.

The only reason the 31.5 is so expensive is 1: the pixel density is way higher, and 2: It is a different type of panel than the 39". It is using an IGZO panel, high end stuff.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Whats up guys!!!!!
> 
> So i am thinking of getting a 3rd Titan since i am running tipple monitors in portrait and was playing Final Fantasy reborn weekend beta. The frame rates were 35-60's which i find not good in my book.
> 
> Now here is where i need some information if people have it.
> 
> I have a g1 sniper board which has only Two x16pcie 3.0 Slots If i add a 3rd i will drop to 16x 8x 8x . How bad is this going to effect my FPS compared to 16x16x16x???
> 
> ThanksBrothers!


Nothing at all. x8 to x16 will make virtually no difference. Go ahead and get your 3rd Titan!

Just to know... I don't see many people gaming in portrait mode. Why do it?


----------



## strong island 1

Is anyone interested in some barely used titans. One of them has a pretty good asic.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Whats up guys!!!!!
> 
> So i am thinking of getting a 3rd Titan since i am running tipple monitors in portrait and was playing Final Fantasy reborn weekend beta. The frame rates were 35-60's which i find not good in my book.
> 
> Now here is where i need some information if people have it.
> 
> I have a g1 sniper board which has only Two x16pcie 3.0 Slots If i add a 3rd i will drop to 16x 8x 8x . How bad is this going to effect my FPS compared to 16x16x16x???
> 
> ThanksBrothers!


It most likely is CPU bottlenecking. What is your GPU use?

And it is still in beta. You cannot get reliable results until the final version is available. Might not even have a SLI profile yet, even if GPU use is showing maxed on both cards. I wouldn't upgrade yet just for that reason. There are a couple games that would have a significant advantage with 3 Titans at your res, but not many.

PCI-E 3.0 x8 is good.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been drooling over his scores for a while now, took the soldering iron to my Titan again yesterday & turned it into a Titan FTW edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ugly soldering but it works.
> Now I just have to wait for the evbot I ordered from Amazon 3 weeks ago to ship out. Well 19 days, but they still haven't even shipped it yet!
> The loose wire on the epower is from attempting to hardmod it for voltage control, but can't get the right size VR anywhere. Tried the closest I could find but it wasn't close enough to be able to use it so had to disable it.


This is so sick! That's why I love this forum!
I can't wait to see some results!

Quick question... This thing you soldered... Is it just to give more energy to the board?
Will you be doing that just for bench or is it possible to fit that thing inside a case and use it 24/7?
I find that memory overclocking does help a lot increasing FPS, but most titan memories wont go too far. Is it because we lack energy or because or poor cooling? I installed some heatsinks in memory and VRMs, but I don't know it that does really help, since we cannot monitor temperatures ( I miss those from my 7970 ). Will you be doing something on them?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Is anyone interested in some barely used titans. One of them has a pretty good asic.


Going for 780's?


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Nothing at all. x8 to x16 will make virtually no difference. Go ahead and get your 3rd Titan!
> 
> Just to know... I don't see many people gaming in portrait mode. Why do it?


Their are many that play portrait it actually is much much better then landscape imo.

Well it was worth it after i debezed my monitors.

Landscape is really not supported like it should since it stretches the image and not renders each monitor so you have the stretch wonky look on your side monitors.

Only use landscape for racing games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> It most likely is CPU bottlenecking. What is your GPU use?
> 
> And it is still in beta. You cannot get reliable results until the final version is available. Might not even have a SLI profile yet, even if GPU use is showing maxed on both cards. I wouldn't upgrade yet just for that reason. There are a couple games that would have a significant advantage with 3 Titans at your res, but not many.
> 
> PCI-E 3.0 x8 is good.


Heh they are at 99% lol

Well most games i play are being used 90ish% just using 3 monitors really takes some gpu power i think.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been drooling over his scores for a while now, took the soldering iron to my Titan again yesterday & turned it into a Titan FTW edition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ugly soldering but it works.
> Now I just have to wait for the evbot I ordered from Amazon 3 weeks ago to ship out. Well 19 days, but they still haven't even shipped it yet!
> The loose wire on the epower is from attempting to hardmod it for voltage control, but can't get the right size VR anywhere. Tried the closest I could find but it wasn't close enough to be able to use it so had to disable it.


My OCD is kicking in overtime with this pic!









Maybe EK can make you a full cover block! LoL.


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Is anyone interested in some barely used titans. One of them has a pretty good asic.


How much are you selling each card for or are they a set?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Nothing at all. x8 to x16 will make virtually no difference. Go ahead and get your 3rd Titan!
> 
> Just to know... I don't see many people gaming in portrait mode. Why do it?


Portrait gives you that pixel density close to a 4k TV with the same aspect ratio. It's all personal opinion on which aspect you like better. But if you put 3 120hz monitors in Portrait, you could run a visual aspect close to a 4ktv at twice the refresh rate at a much lower cost that the new 4ktvs.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> It shouldn't be too much longer, a couple months max. Being the first of its kind the price is going to be high. Estimate prices are $3-5k. I think it will be closer to $3k though.
> Ugly? No way. Looks like an electronic festival of the highest end components available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see some scores when you have it running at its full potential.


I still think it's like a work of art too, but the soldering around the VCC joint isn't too pretty. I was going to use hot air to smooth it all out after globbing it on with the iron but once it flowed the air started blowing it around too much, so the plan didn't quite work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> This is so sick! That's why I love this forum!
> I can't wait to see some results!
> 
> Quick question... This thing you soldered... Is it just to give more energy to the board?
> Will you be doing that just for bench or is it possible to fit that thing inside a case and use it 24/7?
> I find that memory overclocking does help a lot increasing FPS, but most titan memories wont go too far. Is it because we lack energy or because or poor cooling? I installed some heatsinks in memory and VRMs, but I don't know it that does really help, since we cannot monitor temperatures ( I miss those from my 7970 ). Will you be doing something on them?


It replaces the stock vcore VRMs on the Titan, so running high vcore won't blow them up. It is done mainly to bench, although now that I ripped the stock power section apart & cut traces to make it work, it will never be able to go back to stock again so the zombie board will have to stay on. It can run 24/7 like this, but the universal waterblock or ln2 pot are the only cooling that will fit on the card.
For the memory a volt mod would likely get higher clocks out of it, but i have had bad luck with memory modding & don't usually do it anymore on a card I want to live for a while. Memory cooling doesn't make much difference, I put heatsinks on the mosfets (VRMs) but rarely bother for memory. It usually overclocks as well or even better with no heatsinks on it.


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Portrait gives you that pixel density close to a 4k TV with the same aspect ratio. It's all personal opinion on which aspect you like better. But if you put 3 120hz monitors in Portrait, you could run a visual aspect close to a 4ktv at twice the refresh rate at a much lower cost that the new 4ktvs.


Yeah wish we can debezel the debezeled monitors and =\ then we would have no bezels HA!


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Portrait gives you that pixel density close to a 4k TV with the same aspect ratio. It's all personal opinion on which aspect you like better. But if you put 3 120hz monitors in Portrait, you could run a visual aspect close to a 4ktv at twice the refresh rate at a much lower cost that the new 4ktvs.


If you don't use nvidia, you can game on a 4k at 60hz just fine.

Nvidia is allegedly patching in 2 monitor surround to support 2x dual link DVI that 4k displays need to run 60hz, since they fail at meeting the performance Displayport 1.2 requires to run 4k @ 60hz.

Pixel density is far from close however, unless you are running some very small 1080p monitors, or are running 1440p or better, in a fairly small size.

The pixel density of a 4k 39" screen is much greater than that of my roughly 42" surround portrait setup.


----------



## Cito

yeah but.... i want 120hz cant go back to 60hz sadly =*( i bought a asus 1440p monitor and was not impressed missed my 120.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> If you don't use nvidia, you can game on a 4k at 60hz just fine.
> 
> Nvidia is allegedly patching in 2 monitor surround to support 2x dual link DVI that 4k displays need to run 60hz, since they fail at meeting the performance Displayport 1.2 requires to run 4k @ 60hz.
> 
> Pixel density is far from close however, unless you are running some very small 1080p monitors, or are running 1440p or better, in a fairly small size.
> 
> The pixel density of a 4k 39" screen is much greater than that of my roughly 42" surround portrait setup.


My comparison was with 4kTV which start at 50in vs 24inch 1080p moniitors in portrait.

1080p 2.07 million x3 = 6.21million at 24inch monitors = *91.79 PPI*

4k HDTV has 8.2 million pixels @ 50inch has a *88.12 PPI*

The 1080p monitors in portrait actually have a better PPI (unless my math is off).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Going for 780's?


I have been debating that in my mind like crazy. I would never take a stock 780 over my Titan but maybe a non-reference classified.

To be honest I'm just kinda broke right now and really need a car. If I can't get a lot back I will keep them. They both have waterblocks included also. One is the XXL version.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> How much are you selling each card for or are they a set?


I sent you a pm. Sorry for even bringing it up in here but I don't have 35 rep yet. Also some one would probably get a great deal so why not have it be someone in the owner's club.


----------



## Masta Squidge

4k @ 39" broski. I am not putting a 50" tv 3 feet from my face lol


----------



## Swolern

I know what your saying and agree. I was just explaining my initial comparison.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What is all this talk of "ASIC" rating?


It was something that was debated here for some time. Some people are just crazy about those numbers, but to be honest, is not something that is 100% correct.

You can read your ASIC quality by right-clicking top GPU-Z Window and "Read ASIC Quality".

Some will argue that a higher ASIC will give you higher overclocks. So if you get lucky to get a higher ASIC card, your card probably needs less voltage and can lead you to higher overclocks.

But you cannot say this definitely.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Did you guys see that Techpowerup shows a GTX Titan Ultra listed in there GPU Database for sale July 1st 2013 price $1199.00
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2358/geforce-gtx-titan-ultra.html
> 
> SPECS:


What is all this talk of "ASIC" rating?

http://www.techpowerup.com/185411/colorful-unveils-geforce-gtx-titan-ultra-edition-with-subzero-cooling.html

looks like it might be real, just not an actual nvidia roll out. Nvidia pulled the lock on Titan ref... Wish i would of known that before ordering 2 of them last week... Would of waited for one with a revamped power section.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> It was something that was debated here for some time. Some people are just crazy about those numbers, but to be honest, is not something that is 100% correct.
> 
> You can read your ASIC quality by right-clicking top GPU-Z Window and "Read ASIC Quality".
> 
> Some will argue that a higher ASIC will give you higher overclocks. So if you get lucky to get a higher ASIC card, your card probably needs less voltage and can lead you to higher overclocks.
> 
> But you cannot say this definitely.


Thanks for the response!!! It's kinda like going off of Windows Experience as to your builds performance, sounds like.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What is all this talk of "ASIC" rating?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185411/colorful-unveils-geforce-gtx-titan-ultra-edition-with-subzero-cooling.html
> 
> looks like it might be real, just not an actual nvidia roll out. Nvidia pulled the lock on Titan ref... Wish i would of known that before ordering 2 of them last week... Would of waited for one with a revamped power section.


The Titan ultra edition that Colorful has announced is not the Titan Ultra from previous rumors. Everything is exactly the same as reference except for the cooling. The previous Ultra rumor not only had a beefed up power design, but had an increase shader count to match the Tesla cards. Anyone can do what Colorful did to their Titan with just a reference card and still remain in warranty. Hard modding is where warranty goes out the window.

ASIC is from GPU-Z and it shows silicon quality, but the score is not always reliable.


----------



## skupples

Yeah, i would of loved to of heard about a "msi lightning" type power section on a titan, but i got very tired of waiting... Even if a non ref pcb came out 2moro it would be a few months before a waterblock came on the market.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Going for 780's?


I am.

I'm gonna let my 79% ASIC Titan go









More of a gamer and not a benchmark junky so I don't need a Titan, and with a single 2560x1440 OCed monitor I really don't need the VRAM either


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> looks like it might be real, just not an actual nvidia roll out. Nvidia pulled the lock on Titan ref... Wish i would of known that before ordering 2 of them last week... Would of waited for one with a revamped power section.
> Thanks for the response!!! It's kinda like going off of Windows Experience as to your builds performance, sounds like.


It is not real and Nvidia will never release a GTX Titan Ultra.

The GTX Titan Ultra released colourful was their own Ultra version of the reference GTX Titan.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Portrait gives you that pixel density close to a 4k TV with the same aspect ratio. It's all personal opinion on which aspect you like better. But if you put 3 120hz monitors in Portrait, you could run a visual aspect close to a 4ktv at twice the refresh rate at a much lower cost that the new 4ktvs.


Yeah but bezels... I hate my portrait surround bezels more than I value 120hz LB/144hz. If I could have 10mm or less total bezels with a totally flat panel then it'd be a different story but that won't be possible until 4K 120hz.

So for me 4K is exciting. The 120hz portrait surround crowd that consider refresh rate over bezels more important, not so much.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah but bezels... I hate my portrait surround bezels more than I value 120hz LB/144hz. If I could have 10mm or less total bezels with a totally flat panel then it'd be a different story but that won't be possible until 4K 120hz.
> 
> So for me 4K is exciting. The 120hz portrait surround crowd that consider refresh rate over bezels more important, not so much.


The debezelled VG248QE come pretty close. http://www.overclock.net/t/1397263/the-official-debezelled-monitor-club


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The debezelled VG248QE come pretty close. http://www.overclock.net/t/1397263/the-official-debezelled-monitor-club


Yeah, unfortunately you can't run them flat though. My current monitors have the exact same bezel size and when de-bezeled it isn't worth it as far as I'm concerned. Running them on an angle introduces weird overlapping issues with the screens lining up/depth perception and honestly isn't enjoyable for me.

But if I could get those panels flat and de-bezeled with small bezels I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, i would of loved to of heard about a "msi lightning" type power section on a titan, but i got very tired of waiting... Even if a non ref pcb came out 2moro it would be a few months before a waterblock came on the market.


There are no non reference titans and will be none, they would have been rumored by now. Sadly nvidia really did a good job of locking that down. If you want non reference you have to stick with the 780.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I am.
> 
> I'm gonna let my 79% ASIC Titan go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of a gamer and not a benchmark junky so I don't need a Titan, and with a single 2560x1440 OCed monitor I really don't need the VRAM either


Damn I wish my asic was a bit better, 62% I think it is and yes that does also equate to poor clocks for me lol. I think after I'm done with the waterblock testing I'll sell it and try two 780 lightnings instead.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I am.
> 
> I'm gonna let my 79% ASIC Titan go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of a gamer and not a benchmark junky so I don't need a Titan, and with a single 2560x1440 OCed monitor I really don't need the VRAM either


You'll regret that come november. 3gb of vram is already easy to pass at 1440p


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> There are no non reference titans and will be none, they would have been rumored by now. Sadly nvidia really did a good job of locking that down. If you want non reference you have to stick with the 780.
> Damn I wish my asic was a bit better, 62% I think it is and yes that does also equate to poor clocks for me lol. I think after I'm done with the waterblock testing I'll sell it and try two 780 lightnings instead.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> You'll regret that come november. 3gb of vram is already easy to pass at 1440p


I've given a lot of thought into and I doubt we'll hit 3GB this year. Now 2014 however...


----------



## Cito

Well i know i go past 3 gigs in some games but i run triple monitors so i need my Titans =) BF4 i know im going to go past 3gigs.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Well i know i go past 3 gigs in some games but i run triple monitors so i need my Titans =) BF4 i know im going to go past 3gigs.


2.5GB is probably all BF4 will use up for poor single monitor user like myself


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> There are no non reference titans and will be none, they would have been rumored by now. Sadly nvidia really did a good job of locking that down. If you want non reference you have to stick with the 780.


yeah... like i said i got tired of waiting for something that will most likely never happen.


----------



## Creator

I don't see what the deal of custom PCBs even is. If we can't go beyond 1.212v, what does it matter if I have 6, or 8, or even 12 power phases? In the end it will come down to your specific GK110 chip, and what it's capable of doing at 1.212v. Now if you're into hard-modding, that's a different story. You want the 12 phase PCB so you don't have to saw another card in half and solder it onto the TItan.









Also, if anyone is ditching their Titan for a GTX 780, and your Titan is capable of 1176/7000 game stable (not Valley stable, I can run 1228/7500 in that all day), then let me know! Edit : I'm more concerned about a second card that is 7000mhz stable on the memory as memory bandwidth does not double up in SLI. So I'd prefer something like 1150/7000 over a card that can do something like 1228/6500.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I don't see what the deal of custom PCBs even is. If we can't go beyond 1.212v, what does it matter if I have 6, or 8, or even 12 power phases? In the end it will come down to your specific GK110 chip, and what it's capable of doing at 1.212v. Now if you're into hard-modding, that's a different story. You want the 12 phase PCB so you don't have to saw another card in half and solder it onto the TItan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone is ditching their Titan for a GTX 780, and your Titan is capable of 1176/7000 game stable (not Valley stable, I can run 1228/7500 in that all day), then let me know! Edit : I'm more concerned about a second card that is 7000mhz stable on the memory as memory bandwidth does not double up in SLI. So I'd prefer something like 1150/7000 over a card that can do something like 1228/6500.


Lightning might have software voltage control, 780 Classified has and is confrimed have EVBot connector.

Both being "binned" GK110s, and for a fact the 780 classifieds with the EVBot can easily hit 1.3v.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> My comparison was with 4kTV which start at 50in vs 24inch 1080p moniitors in portrait.
> 
> 1080p 2.07 million x3 = 6.21million at 24inch monitors = *91.79 PPI*
> 
> 4k HDTV has 8.2 million pixels @ 50inch has a *88.12 PPI*
> 
> The 1080p monitors in portrait actually have a better PPI (unless my math is off).


Your math is incorrect. ppi doesn't increase by adding more real estate, it decreases at the same resolution. Your ppi with 3 monitors is exactly the same as using one...they are all the same resolution. The pixel denisty on a 42" 4k screen is however a lot lower than on a 31" 4K monitor (4K resolution is 3840×2160p).


----------



## skupples

Knock knock, here ya go!

.... 1st thought, "lol really? The SC print is just a sticker? good thing i didn't pay the SC premium"

.... 2nd thought "damn, you don't have my water blocks?"


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock knock, here ya go!
> 
> .... 1st thought, "lol really? The SC print is just a sticker? good thing i didn't pay the SC premium"
> 
> .... 2nd thought "damn, you don't have my water blocks?"


Congrats, you will love them!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Congrats, you will love them!!


Thanks! When i can find a 3rd one at a reduced price i will go tri-sli... See if all that reduction of microstutter talk is true.

edit: How do i get an owners club stamp!?


----------



## Panther Al

Skupples, take a peek at the OP and it will link you to a file to fill out to get added. Once my machine is up, I'll be doing it myself for the ones I have in my Red Titan log.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Knock knock, here ya go!
> 
> .... 1st thought, "lol really? The SC print is just a sticker? good thing i didn't pay the SC premium"
> 
> .... 2nd thought "damn, you don't have my water blocks?"


Welcome to the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been drooling over his scores for a while now, took the soldering iron to my Titan again yesterday & turned it into a Titan FTW edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ugly soldering but it works.
> Now I just have to wait for the evbot I ordered from Amazon 3 weeks ago to ship out. Well 19 days, but they still haven't even shipped it yet!
> The loose wire on the epower is from attempting to hardmod it for voltage control, but can't get the right size VR anywhere. Tried the closest I could find but it wasn't close enough to be able to use it so had to disable it.


Wow I don't think I could do that to my card without shedding a tear.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> Wow I don't think I could do that to my card without shedding a tear.


Thanks Freitz ! I will post more pics when i have the xxl blocks on....

Only a mad man would choose a Titan as his first attempt at a hard mod like that.

being some one who solders chips together for a living is one thing... Learning how to do stuff like that with out destroying the product is another.


----------



## Star Forge

Well guys, I just transformed my Titan into a 780 ACX (or basically, it now uses a 780 ACX Cooler with 780 Backplate). My god, it is so much quieter and runs relatively cooler too! Hoping eVGA still is considering releasing the ACX for aircooled Titan users. It really helps!

I will add pics later since I already set it in my machine.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Well guys, I just transformed my Titan into a 780 ACX (or basically, it now uses a 780 ACX Cooler with 780 Backplate). My god, it is so much quieter and runs relatively cooler too! Hoping eVGA still is considering releasing the ACX for aircooled Titan users. It really helps!
> 
> I will add pics later since I already set it in my machine.


How much did max temps decrease by?


----------



## TheGovernment

The AISC thing is way overblown. After a few months with my 2 titans ( 70.2% and 62%) my 62% titan clocks better and never throttles. These are on air too as of now. Both going under water in the next week once I get my blocks. My 62% stays stable to 1260 on valley and 1175 on FC3, my 72 is stable to 1240 in valley and 1120 in FC3. Mem on both stops at 500mhz over before artifacts. I've got a friend with a 57% asus titan lol. It's fine to 1250 in valley and 1150 in FC3......


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Well guys, I just transformed my Titan into a 780 ACX (or basically, it now uses a 780 ACX Cooler with 780 Backplate). My god, it is so much quieter and runs relatively cooler too! Hoping eVGA still is considering releasing the ACX for aircooled Titan users. It really helps!
> 
> I will add pics later since I already set it in my machine.


PIFT you late to the party


----------



## Swolern

If so *Government*, that is definitely not the norm. I have had 4 Titans and the ASIC score was ALWAYS directly related to voltage leakage and top core OC.

Btw Vallley is not a good GPU stress test as it CPU limitations in many areas. Heaven is better for purely GPU stressing. I would like to see your Heaven Precision X (or AB) full length readouts of Heaven @ 1260mhz with an ASIC 62 card.


----------



## supermi

Agreed I have had 4 titans as well and asic was directly in line with overclock ability for me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Agreed I have had 4 titans as well and asic was directly in line with overclock ability for me.


On air?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> On air?


Both Supermi & I have only run 2 Titans at a time, but have had 4 different ones to test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Your math is incorrect. ppi doesn't increase by adding more real estate, it decreases at the same resolution. Your ppi with 3 monitors is exactly the same as using one...they are all the same resolution. The pixel denisty on a 42" 4k screen is however a lot lower than on a 31" 4K monitor (4K resolution is 3840×2160p).


Lol.







Of course i know Pixels Per Inch does not increase with triple screen. The math was was directed to the pixel count in 1080p surround vs 4k. And it was correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Skupples, take a peek at the OP and it will link you to a file to fill out to get added. Once my machine is up, I'll be doing it myself for the ones I have in my Red Titan log.


Looks awesome man.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The AISC thing is way overblown. After a few months with my 2 titans ( 70.2% and 62%) my 62% titan clocks better and never throttles. These are on air too as of now. Both going under water in the next week once I get my blocks. My 62% stays stable to 1260 on valley and 1175 on FC3, my 72 is stable to 1240 in valley and 1120 in FC3. Mem on both stops at 500mhz over before artifacts. I've got a friend with a 57% asus titan lol. It's fine to 1250 in valley and 1150 in FC3......


yeah... going off of AISC is as good as going off of windows experience... Actually, windows experience may be more credible( i just learned what it was yesterday)


----------



## alancsalt

I asked "on air", because if ASIC does have overclocking relevance, high asic is meant to mean good OC on air, but on water or LN2, low asic is supposedly better. Quite a few people think it irrelevant though.

I'm not a Titan owner, but have been through six GTX 580, currently running four in quad water cooled. i haven't noticed any particular correlation between asic and overclock with my setup, but I'm not at either extreme of cooling.


----------



## Ftimster

asic is real my 82 oc`s way better than my two 77`s


----------



## skupples

my 670's asic in at 77% and will only clock to 1176 under water.


----------



## skupples

Quick question to all you titan owners... Anyone know the screw size they use for the PCB? It's hex instead of Philips, which pretty much every single EVGA card iv'e ever had has came with... Iv'e had 480's, 580's and 670's, all of them were philips...

Anyways

QUESTION: What is the hex bolt size of the Titan pcb screws? I really don't feel like taking one of my titans to the hardware store for a fitting.


----------



## Swolern

T6 Torx


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> Wow I don't think I could do that to my card without shedding a tear.


No tears, but i was sweating bullets. The soldering turned out to be the easy part, a trace on the voltage controller had to be cut for the new PCB to work, & that was difficult. I could barely see it with a magnifying glass, much less try to cut it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> asic is real my 82 oc`s way better than my two 77`s


I think the same sometimes, I get a card with high asic & it seems to OC better than cards with lower asic, but then looking at more results it doesn't always work that way. With different users it can differences in temperatures & all that while overclocking, but users who have 2 different asic & find the lower one does better is generally at the same ambient & case temps, & overclocking things the same way.

I still look at asic numbers, but try not to read to much into them.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Skupples, take a peek at the OP and it will link you to a file to fill out to get added. Once my machine is up, I'll be doing it myself for the ones I have in my Red Titan log.


Wow, really nice job. Did you spray paint it?


----------



## Swolern

*Panther Al* have you thought about coloring in the Titan engraving black to make it stand out more. Would look sweet!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> No tears, but i was sweating bullets. The soldering turned out to be the easy part, a trace on the voltage controller had to be cut for the new PCB to work, & that was difficult. I could barely see it with a magnifying glass, much less try to cut it.
> I think the same sometimes, I get a card with high asic & it seems to OC better than cards with lower asic, but then looking at more results it doesn't always work that way. With different users it can differences in temperatures & all that while overclocking, but users who have 2 different asic & find the lower one does better is generally at the same ambient & case temps, & overclocking things the same way.
> 
> I still look at asic numbers, but try not to read to much into them.


I agree. I like to take a look at my ASIC score for gigglebites and such but I don't read to much into them. However from time to time it does seem to line up on why a card does clock so well vs not.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Wow, really nice job. Did you spray paint it?


Yep, Basically tore it down, did two light coats of grey lacquer primer, and then hit it with three light coats of Ferrari Red Lacquer, two light coats of clear topcoat over a 12 hour period. Took forever, but... the results speak for themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Panther Al* have you thought about coloring in the Titan engraving black to make it stand out more. Would look sweet!


I did, but if you look at my build log, the way they face, you wouldn't see them, so I didn't bother.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> How much did max temps decrease by?


7-10C on average with a max fan table of under 65%. At least that is what I am getting in GW2 (since weirdly GW2 pushes GPU's to the max in certain areas despite being a game that doesn't need a high-end card to max).


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Skupples, take a peek at the OP and it will link you to a file to fill out to get added. Once my machine is up, I'll be doing it myself for the ones I have in my Red Titan log.


ugly as hell

red and nvidia = NOGO


----------



## Cito

Dude don't put down some ones hard work. Not cool I think it is badass why? Because it probably is going with his custom build. Would of done that for my ROG build but i am to lazy and don't want it to come out bad.

But looks pretty sick Panther! Cant wait to see the full build.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Dude don't put down some ones hard work. Not cool I think it is badass why? Because it probably is going with his custom build. Would of done that for my ROG build but i am to lazy and don't want it to come out bad.
> 
> But looks pretty sick Panther! Cant wait to see the full build.


Pretty sure Naennon's comment was a joke...


----------



## Panther Al

No worries, it's all good.









Everyone has thier own taste as to what looks good and doesn't look good, so of course not everyone is gonna like them. But hey, each to thier own.

At anyrate, the reason I painted them up is to match a colour scheme I am shooting for in my build: felt it would look a lot better this way than if I left them silver since I wasn't going the WC route.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Pretty sure Naennon's comment was a joke...


nope









good work: yes!
color: nope

an AMD in red ok, but NVidia? really?


----------



## Swolern

I think it would look like crap if he colored the shroud green.


----------



## Panther Al

Depends on the Green selected. A deeper, darker greeen might just work. But that bright one Nvidia uses? Yeah... not so good. but this shade red matches the ROG Mobo I have, as well as the RAM, the sleeving I am doing, and the like, so its a nice tight build all in all.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I think it would look like crap if he colored the shroud green.


It would've worked.

either ways IMO Panther AI's work on the shroud is pretty amazing, just wish for a bigger cleaner picture:thumb:


----------



## Naennon

in combination with rog color pattern it might look very well


----------



## Panther Al

I'll take it out tonight and see if I can get a better, cleaner pic - need to do so anyhow since I need to adjust some wiring.


----------



## uaedroid

I just wish that Nvidia could have made the GEFORCE led switchable to white, blue or green.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been drooling over his scores for a while now, took the soldering iron to my Titan again yesterday & turned it into a Titan FTW edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ugly soldering but it works.
> Now I just have to wait for the evbot I ordered from Amazon 3 weeks ago to ship out. Well 19 days, but they still haven't even shipped it yet!
> The loose wire on the epower is from attempting to hardmod it for voltage control, but can't get the right size VR anywhere. Tried the closest I could find but it wasn't close enough to be able to use it so had to disable it.


Awesome. Can't wait to see your overclock numbers.


----------



## skupples

well thanks to Swolern i found out the size of screw on the titan.... Its a "T6" hex head.... almost as small as they get.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> well thanks to none of the people here i found out the size of screw on the titan.... Its a "T6" hex head.... almost as small as they get.


Before u post, go look at post #10561 on page 1057

Swolern answered ur question not soon after u asked it.


----------



## skupples

What are you talking about? I totally saw his post.


----------



## Swolern

Lol, you made me go back and look to make sure my post went through.

No prob man.


----------



## Shogon

Looks like 3 custom BIOS's later and I can't seem to make anything stable regarding overclocking on my Titans, that and it seems like since putting them in my loop everything graphically is pretty much unstable anyways. Seemed like running on air was way better for these cards in my experience.

On air and stock BIOS it seemed like I could play well over 1176 Mhz on both cards easily in BF3/Shogun 2 with no "jitters", for hours on end and complete stability, now it seems with any custom bios and being on water anything over 1124 is asking for a driver failure/restart. That and it's pretty lame how in Red Orchestra 2 these cards don't even boost, or overclock when you add offsets to it. Wish I remember what drivers I was using before maybe that's why I can't overclock >.<

Looks like back to the stock bios's for now.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What are you talking about? I totally saw his post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Lol, you made me go back and look to make sure my post went through.
> 
> No prob man.


Lol, I just wanted to make sure credit is due where credit is owed









There have been times when I have thought I posted the answer to someone and lo and behold, I never did post it. We don't talk about those times lol


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I asked "on air", because if ASIC does have overclocking relevance, high asic is meant to mean good OC on air, but on water or LN2, low asic is supposedly better. Quite a few people think it irrelevant though.
> 
> I'm not a Titan owner, but have been through six GTX 580, currently running four in quad water cooled. i haven't noticed any particular correlation between asic and overclock with my setup, but I'm not at either extreme of cooling.


My experience is with air and water, titan seem to of same on both with same voltage of 1.21v for me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Looks like 3 custom BIOS's later and I can't seem to make anything stable regarding overclocking on my Titans, that and it seems like since putting them in my loop everything graphically is pretty much unstable anyways. Seemed like running on air was way better for these cards in my experience.
> 
> On air and stock BIOS it seemed like I could play well over 1176 Mhz on both cards easily in BF3/Shogun 2 with no "jitters", for hours on end and complete stability, now it seems with any custom bios and being on water anything over 1124 is asking for a driver failure/restart. That and it's pretty lame how in Red Orchestra 2 these cards don't even boost, or overclock when you add offsets to it. Wish I remember what drivers I was using before maybe that's why I can't overclock >.< .


IDK man its more likely the bios is your issue then the cards running nice and cool... My kepler's LOOOVE being under water.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Looks like 3 custom BIOS's later and I can't seem to make anything stable regarding overclocking on my Titans, that and it seems like since putting them in my loop everything graphically is pretty much unstable anyways. Seemed like running on air was way better for these cards in my experience.
> 
> On air and stock BIOS it seemed like I could play well over 1176 Mhz on both cards easily in BF3/Shogun 2 with no "jitters", for hours on end and complete stability, now it seems with any custom bios and being on water anything over 1124 is asking for a driver failure/restart. That and it's pretty lame how in Red Orchestra 2 these cards don't even boost, or overclock when you add offsets to it. Wish I remember what drivers I was using before maybe that's why I can't overclock >.<
> 
> Looks like back to the stock bios's for now.


same for me also . was was at one point on air solid at 1176 mhz . soon as I WC metro last light started to crash at 1176 and 1150 so I lowered clock down to 1124 also. Im using "Naennon" bios both versions and I havent tried the t1 with a clock and metro last light. It could also be the new drivers . tell me how you do on stock bios Shogon maybe ill revert to that


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> My experience is with air and water, titan seem to of same on both with same voltage of 1.21v for me.


That's why I can't say for certain it's being on water, or something is really screwed with my drivers (or even the bios). I wish I remembered which drivers I used before, I want to say 320.14, but I tried those on these custom bios's and same thing, games crash after 1-10 minutes of playing. I'm going to reflash this Naennon bios and see if that helps, one of my cards isn't exactly throttling, but it isn't keeping it clocks stable It goes from 1150, and drops down around 24 Mhz or 1124 Mhz, then jumps back to 1150.

If it doesn't help I'll go back to the stock bios later today, and maybe reformat my pc in case multiple driver uninstalls / re-installs screwed it up. I'll let you know how it goes the_real_7, I'm hoping it's just a bad flash seeing as one of my cards can't keep the clocks stable.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That's why I can't say for certain it's being on water, or something is really screwed with my drivers (or even the bios). I wish I remembered which drivers I used before, I want to say 320.14, but I tried those on these custom bios's and same thing, games crash after 1-10 minutes of playing. I'm going to reflash this Naennon bios and see if that helps, one of my cards isn't exactly throttling, but it isn't keeping it clocks stable It goes from 1150, and drops down around 24 Mhz or 1124 Mhz, then jumps back to 1150.
> 
> If it doesn't help I'll go back to the stock bios later today, and maybe reformat my pc in case multiple driver uninstalls / re-installs screwed it up. I'll let you know how it goes the_real_7, I'm hoping it's just a bad flash seeing as one of my cards can't keep the clocks stable.


I had tons of crashes with 320.18. I had to uninstall every trace of Nvidia drivers and go all the way back to 314.22 for the crashing to stop.









Edit: FYI, I used driver sweeper as well.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That's why I can't say for certain it's being on water, or something is really screwed with my drivers (or even the bios). I wish I remembered which drivers I used before, I want to say 320.14, but I tried those on these custom bios's and same thing, games crash after 1-10 minutes of playing. I'm going to reflash this Naennon bios and see if that helps, one of my cards isn't exactly throttling, but it isn't keeping it clocks stable It goes from 1150, and drops down around 24 Mhz or 1124 Mhz, then jumps back to 1150.
> 
> If it doesn't help I'll go back to the stock bios later today, and maybe reformat my pc in case multiple driver uninstalls / re-installs screwed it up. I'll let you know how it goes the_real_7, I'm hoping it's just a bad flash seeing as one of my cards can't keep the clocks stable.


just do a good driver clean with driver sweeper or Drivercleaner.. bot i don't think its you driver install since I just did a fresh install with my new ssd this weekend and im getting same exact problem. think its a bios or driver problem . . but ill be looking forward to your results maybe ill even try a stock bios later see if i get the same.


----------



## skupples

Iv'e been running my 670's at 1176/3305/1.175 for a long time under water, the asic is 76.8 for one and 76.9 for the other..... still waiting for my titan waterblocks


----------



## qiplayer

Hi guys, I bought 2 titans and I'm a bit upset cos with crysis2 on surround I had more stable fps with 3 gtx 680 than now with the 2 titans..
With the titans there is more variation sometime suddenly lover fps, I talk about 50-60.
Can it be because of the drivers?
I just took the last ones.
Titans are running at 1145 on air, 2 of the 3 680 where on water.
With crysis 3 I get even more variability in fps, playing single player to have a fluid image I had to almoat disable the aaa. Then anoter time another map gave me good fps.

The cpu is a 3930k at 4500 with 1,43v.
I didn't manage to get that overclock higher.
Everytime I or somebody asks how to go higher with the overclock there isn't a short explaining but long sites to read with terms I don't know.
I don't think the cpu is bottlenecking the cards, but if I add a third one would be nice go a bit higher, or go a bit down with the voltage keeping the same oc.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hi guys, I bought 2 titans and I'm a bit upset cos with crysis2 on surround I had more stable fps with 3 gtx 680 than now with the 2 titans..
> With the titans there is more variation sometime suddenly lover fps, I talk about 50-60.
> Can it be because of the drivers?
> I just took the last ones.
> Titans are running at 1145 on air, 2 of the 3 680 where on water.
> With crysis 3 I get even more variability in fps, playing single player to have a fluid image I had to almoat disable the aaa. Then anoter time another map gave me good fps.
> 
> The cpu is a 3930k at 4500 with 1,43v.
> I didn't manage to get that overclock higher.
> Everytime I or somebody asks how to go higher with the overclock there isn't a short explaining but long sites to read with terms I don't know.
> I don't think the cpu is bottlenecking the cards, but if I add a third one would be nice go a bit higher, or go a bit down with the voltage keeping the same oc.


First of all...

Are you giving us information from experiences while in multiplayer?( i know you said single player but still)

Second, tri-sli is supposed to really smooth things out.... Adding a 3rd titan really can't hurt.


----------



## Urobulus

Okay I'm finally done with overclocking/tweaking my card and the rest of the system, and am now both bench and game stable.

I am really not impressed with the numbers though... Is it me or I not only got an unimpressive chip/memory (overclocking-wise) but my scores are kinda on the low side?









Asic of the card is 75.4%
Stable clock of 1175MHz
Stable memory at 6500MHz
Currently on the custom TI vBios (TechInferno) and running at 1.212v since the card is not giving me more even if I beg on my knees...








Driver 320.18

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Okay I'm finally done with overclocking/tweaking my card and the rest of the system, and am now both bench and game stable.
> 
> I am really not impressed with the numbers though... Is it me or I not only got an unimpressive chip/memory (overclocking-wise) but my scores are kinda on the low side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic of the card is 75.4%
> Stable clock of 1175MHz
> Stable memory at 6500MHz
> Currently on the custom TI vBios (TechInferno) and running at 1.212v since the card is not giving me more even if I beg on my knees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver 320.18


This is nearly identical to my max stable OC ( ASIC 65.2%) running the same bios, but liquid cooled, however I can bench at +700 on mem with quite a few artifacts, +600 seems to be my max without artifacts. Agreed that GPU score a touch low (400pts shy of mine with nearly the same settings), maybe if your core clock permits it, raise your mem clock. If your core is unstable you could sacrifice a little bit on the core clock in return for higher memory clocks and your scores may improve.

I assume your running the stock cooler? Heat can also be hindering stability, and I would consider those clocks respectable on air.









btw, I think there should be a Steam achievement for obtaining two sub scores that are identical


----------



## Urobulus

Currently at my highest stable clock and memory, can't raise it more unfortunately...

Indeed I am on air as we speak but plan to SLi another Titan later this summer, go watercool and get that awesome Corsair 540 case I saw at Computex: looks sooooo smexy!!









Anyway disappointed with my Titan a bit still, was expecting a bit more... Think it would help to go on another BIOS, like Naennon or something else?

EDIT: For those who didn't see the 540 I'm talking about above...

It's a dual-chambers cube design and personally I don't know why but this case is calling to me big time!


----------



## xorbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Depends on the Green selected.


Holy wife invasion, Batman! Does it match the curtains too?


----------



## Swolern

@ *Urobulus*
I would say average max OC is about 1150mhz, so you at least meet that. Memory OC seems to vary from card to card and does not coincide with ASIC from what I have seen.

But if you think about it, even if you get your Titan's core to 1215mhz it would only get you @ 2-5fps more depending on game, which would not make a noticeable difference. Unless your a benchmarking beast that is going for top Leaderboards. Other than that I would just enjoy the cards.

BTW, man I love that case you posted!


----------



## Da Pumpkinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Currently at my highest stable clock and memory, can't raise it more unfortunately...
> 
> Indeed I am on air as we speak but plan to SLi another Titan later this summer, go watercool and get that awesome Corsair 540 case I saw at Computex: looks sooooo smexy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway disappointed with my Titan a bit still, was expecting a bit more... Think it would help to go on another BIOS, like Naennon or something else?
> 
> EDIT: For those who didn't see the 540 I'm talking about above...
> 
> It's a dual-chambers cube design and personally I don't know why but this case is calling to me big time!


I'm certain you will see an improvement with water cooling, I was pretty "heart broken" when I've seen my ASIC score for the first time, then later found out that I can't bench at 1.2ghz in 3DMark regardless of what bios i had flashed. However it is what it is, and at the end of the day you realize that you have the most powerful, future proof, single GPU solution available which can be over volted and clocked much higher than stock specs.

It seems the average stable OC is around 1150mhz, so anything that is stable above that I would consider an achievement, even if we don't have "golden cards".

As for different bios, I've pretty much flashed them all, in the end I found out that GPU boost 2.0 would decide to throttle above my stable OC and cause a driver crash despite under clocking to prevent that from happening, I even went to the extent of modifying different bios to obtain a tailored fit to my card.

In the long run I decided GPU boost 2.0 was too much of a hassle and suck with the TI bios, simplicity at its finest.









(off topic) I'm impressed with the new line up of Corsair cases! I'm dying to get my hands on a 900D ever since its unveiling earlier this year at CES, that is if they are ever back in stock....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> just do a good driver clean with driver sweeper or Drivercleaner.. bot i don't think its you driver install since I just did a fresh install with my new ssd this weekend and im getting same exact problem. think its a bios or driver problem . . but ill be looking forward to your results maybe ill even try a stock bios later see if i get the same.


I'm currently running the stock bios's and getting the same crap in Shogun 2, so I want to say it's just driver related. Shogun 2 still studders or whatever every 10 seconds, where before it was butter smooth with all the bells and whistles and even with 16 thousand soldiers 0 lag or slowdown. It was really odd, because the other day when running the Tech Inferno bios and 314.22 everything was working fine (in the game and benchmark for shogun 2), then all of a sudden after a normal pc restart I'm getting half the fps, and jitters.

Think I'm gonna do 1 last driver uninstall(using driver sweeper this time) because right now I'm using 320.18, Shogun 2 jitters and Red Orchestra 2 isn't as smooth as it was. And I guess RO2 doesn't use anything other then stock clocks on the cards , even at 3240x1920. And if that doesn't help, I'm going to roll with the tech inferno bios and reformat.


----------



## Evange

I suggest you use system restore or a clean windows install.

There's no need for drive sweeper or any of these programs. I found out that they did more harm than good.

Just uninstall manually and tick the "clean install" option when you install the drivers.


----------



## skupples

Driversweeper... dont use it if you are on win8.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Does overclocking the memory of a Titan result in significant increase of FPS in games? Is it worth keeping the memory overclocked while gaming? If so, then how much of an increase from 1502MHz will produce a noticeable boost in FPS/performance?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does overclocking the memory of a Titan result in significant increase of FPS in games? Is it worth keeping the memory overclocked while gaming? If so, then how much of an increase from 1502MHz will produce a noticeable boost in FPS/performance?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I'll throw up some of my measurements, that's with the Titan at a moderate (but stable) *1124Mhz gpu freq* and either *+0* or *+300 mem* to check the memory scaling using the Ti bios (so the gpu freq is always 1124Mhz no matter what).

Here goes, same gpu frequency, *+300 vs +0 mem* results:

Sleeping Dogs benchmark (everything maxed): +3.12-3.68%
AVP DX11 benchmark (everything maxed): +6.44-6.55%
Metro 2033 benchmark (everything maxed): +4.68-5.33%
Cryis 3 MSAAx8 custom timedemo (everything maxed except Blur off and AA as stated): +5,21%
Cryis 3 SMAAx4 custom timedemo (everything maxed except Blur off and AA as stated): +3,61%
Cryis 3 MSAAx4 custom timedemo (everything maxed except Blur off and AA as stated): +4.42%
Farcry3 MSAAx8, HDAO custom timedemo (everything maxed): +4.05%
Metro LL benchmark everything maxed, physx enabled: +2.55-3.29%
Metro LL benchmark everything maxed, physx disabled: +3.01-3.65%

That's on 1080p and with brutal settings, i am an eye candy whore, what can i say, lol...

My 2600K was operating at 5Ghz during these tests to get any cpu bottleneck out of the equation.


----------



## Creator

That's about on par with the findings I've seen with memory overclocking. For every 2% increase in memory clock, you gain about 1% performance.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I'll throw up some of my measurements, that's with the Titan at a moderate (but stable) *1124Mhz gpu freq* and either *+0* or *+300 mem* to check the memory scaling using the Ti bios (so the gpu freq is always 1124Mhz no matter what).
> 
> Here goes, same gpu frequency, *+300 vs +0 mem* results:
> 
> Sleeping Dogs benchmark (everything maxed): +3.12-3.68%
> AVP DX11 benchmark (everything maxed): +6.44-6.55%
> Metro 2033 benchmark (everything maxed): +4.68-5.33%
> Cryis 3 MSAAx8 custom timedemo (everything maxed except Blur off and AA as stated): +5,21%
> Cryis 3 SMAAx4 custom timedemo (everything maxed except Blur off and AA as stated): +3,61%
> Cryis 3 MSAAx4 custom timedemo (everything maxed except Blur off and AA as stated): +4.42%
> Farcry3 MSAAx8, HDAO custom timedemo (everything maxed): +4.05%
> Metro LL benchmark everything maxed, physx enabled: +2.55-3.29%
> Metro LL benchmark everything maxed, physx disabled: +3.01-3.65%
> 
> That's on 1080p and with brutal settings, i am an eye candy whore, what can i say, lol...
> 
> My 2600K was operating at 5Ghz during these tests to get any cpu bottleneck out of the equation.


Just to make sure, +300 means 1800MHz right? Whats the highest stable memory clock you can get on your Titan? I can get a max of 1877 in Valley 1.0.

Also, what is the default voltage of the TI BIOS? Is it already overvolted or is it required for the user to overvolt it themselves?
Can the TI BIOS be modded to give the card a base clock of whatever overclock I want (1150MHz) and remove the requirement of overclocking it in AB everytime I game? If so, then will it cause any problem if I do so?
Does a stable memory overclock require you to lower your core clock?
I've been told that these modded BIOSes run the card significantly hotter (upto +20c) than the original stock BIOSes. Is it true for all the Titan users? Does the TI BIOS fall under this category? I knew beforehand that I had to use a modded BIOS in order to get a good overclock so I didnt test temps with the stock BIOS.

Since you brought up the matter of the CPU being a bottleneck, does a 2600K at stock bottleneck a single Titan? Because if so, my 3770K at stock is probably bottlenecking it too.

I'm also on 1080p and an eye candy whore like you (getting an IPS panel soon). I dont know if its just me, but SSAA in Metro Last Light looks amazing. Its a pity that I cant run it at any higher than 2X SSAA with my current setup.

Thanks for all the info! And sorry for asking so many questions. Its just that I cant get a throttle-free overclock on my Titan and its really starting to bother me. Thanks again!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Also, what is the default voltage of the TI BIOS? Is it already overvolted or is it required for the user to overvolt it themselves?
> Can the TI BIOS be modded to give the card a base clock of whatever overclock I want (1150MHz) and remove the requirement of overclocking it in AB everytime I game? If so, then will it cause any problem if I do so?
> Does a stable memory overclock require you to lower your core clock?
> I've been told that these modded BIOSes run the card significantly hotter (upto +20c) than the original stock BIOSes. Is it true for all the Titan users? Does the TI BIOS fall under this category? I knew beforehand that I had to use a modded BIOS in order to get a good overclock so I didnt test temps with the stock BIOS.


The TI Bios cannot be modded.

It's default voltage is the same as the others. It can be upped to 1.212 just like the others in Precision.

Stock bios does run cooler because stock doesn't tend to hold 1.212 at all. The temp change is not that great IMO.


----------



## fommof

Yikes, lots of questions...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Just to make sure, +300 means 1800MHz right? Whats the highest stable memory clock you can get on your Titan? I can get a max of 1877 in Valley 1.0.


Correct, around 1800Mhz. Forget the Heaven and Valley benchmarkls for gpu and mem stability. The specific Titan i own right now could run Heaven even at +700 mem with a little texture flickering and +600 perfectly clean. Still, the truth is that it's stable at +300 (probably at +320-330 but i didn't bother much to find the exact freq, at +350 Metro LL was showing texture flickering after 20 minutes or so).

My previous Titan was stable at exactly +240 mem.

My next, uuuuhm, give me some time and i get back to you...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Also, what is the default voltage of the TI BIOS? Is it already overvolted or is it required for the user to overvolt it themselves?


Normally it starts at 1.137V (checked with my previous Titan), for some reason my current Titan starts from it's default which is 1.167V. I am RMAing it anyway but it's still mystery to me why it doesn't honor the bios voltage. TI bios allows you to use all the voltage steps from 1.137V to 1.1212V. Set it anywhere you like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can the TI BIOS be modded to give the card a base clock of whatever overclock I want (1150MHz) and remove the requirement of overclocking it in AB everytime I game? If so, then will it cause any problem if I do so?


Just talk to svl7 and ask him if he is willing to do it for you. Honestly if you need something like this there is no reason to use the TI bios, just use any other free-TDP with locked boost frequency and voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does a stable memory overclock require you to lower your core clock?


Not in my experience. If you do use a stock bios though i would suggest to focus first on the maximum stable gpu frequency and then find the max mem freq (limited TDP). With a 350W i'd say no, again imho and in my experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've been told that these modded BIOSes run the card significantly hotter (upto +20c) than the original stock BIOSes. Is it true for all the Titan users? Does the TI BIOS fall under this category? I knew beforehand that I had to use a modded BIOS in order to get a good overclock so I didnt test temps with the stock BIOS.


+20C no way but yes it will run hotter since both the freq and voltage does NOT fluctuate all the time due to power throttling like with the stock bios. I run mine on air, stock heatsink, no it's not that dramatic but it will run hotter for sure (again it makes sense) but it's not anything you can't control by re-setting the fan curve to taste .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since you brought up the matter of the CPU being a bottleneck, does a 2600K at stock bottleneck a single Titan? Because if so, my 3770K at stock is probably bottlenecking it too.


"Bottleneck" imho is kind of overrated generic word just like is "throttling" for the Titans. I am planning to do in the future a full review of 2600K/Titan scaling (about 20 or more benchmarks/games with both the 2600K and Titan in several frequencies ) which will tell the full story, so i'll get back to you.

In real world operation, single Titan, one monitor, 1080p i don't think it's an issue...just do a mild OC to your cpu and you will be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm also on 1080p and an eye candy whore like you (getting an IPS panel soon). I dont know if its just me, but SSAA in Metro Last Light looks amazing. Its a pity that I cant run it at any higher than 2X SSAA with my current setup.


You and me together mate...

I have already finished Metro LL with everything at max (physx on) and SSAAx2. Find a nice spot on the game and get screen captures with different AA settings (personally i have done it). I don't think we are missing much by not being able to set SSAAx4. The game imho has outstanding textures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for all the info! And sorry for asking so many questions. Its just that I cant get a throttle-free overclock on my Titan and its really starting to bother me. Thanks again!


No worries mate, you won't get a throttle-free OC (or even stock operation) unless you use a high TDP modded bios (which ever you like and which ever does the job for you), that's the way Nvidia wants it and i am not a happy camper either.

In fact since i am RMAing again (unexplainable throttling this time at a very specific temp alhtough the temp target is set much higher and the temp limit sensor reports "0") the Titan i am surpsised about how sloppy Nvidia has become. Never owned an AMD/ATI card and i use pcs since the late 80ies. If Nvidia continues doing the same BS (GPU Boost 2 which doesn't even operate like it should and it varies from card to card etc) my next card (in a few years) will most certainly be an AMD.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I suggest you use system restore or a clean windows install.
> 
> There's no need for drive sweeper or any of these programs. I found out that they did more harm than good.
> 
> Just uninstall manually and tick the "clean install" option when you install the drivers.


I would agree on the new version of driver sweeper . . but as for drivercleaner.net Ive been using it for 5 years and its always solved my issues . Best way is to have a image backup , and restore if possible


----------



## Creator

For anyone running 7680x1440 in surround, do two Titans handle that resolution well, or is a third required?


----------



## Freelancer852

Hey guys, just picked my first one up last night!
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/teefeknad085iel/yKyoR-XvTf

Those are some preliminary shots without any post editing.


----------



## Swolern

Congrats Freelancer.

BTW are you a chick, or do you just like pink ponnies?


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> For anyone running 7680x1440 in surround, do two Titans handle that resolution well, or is a third required?


I ran this and you need 3 with 2 it was not cutting it for me. some games dropped to 30 fps


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Congrats Freelancer.
> 
> BTW are you a chick, or do you just like pink ponnies?


lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Congrats Freelancer.
> 
> BTW are you a chick, or do you just like pink ponnies?


Pink ponies are pretty sweet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pink ponies are pretty sweet.


lol... can we not turn this into a stable please?


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Congrats Freelancer.
> 
> BTW are you a chick, or do you just like pink ponnies?


Last time I checked I was a male... The avatar is two part, first is because I am in fact a brony. Second is that it occasionally pisses people off beyond all reasoning for absolutely no reason.

Heh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Pink ponies are pretty sweet.


It's actually a yellow pony! And they are the best.

In effort to keep this thread vaguely on-topic:


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> First of all...
> 
> Are you giving us information from experiences while in multiplayer?( i know you said single player but still)
> 
> Second, tri-sli is supposed to really smooth things out.... Adding a 3rd titan really can't hurt.


I talk about fps in multiplayer crysis2, with 2 titans are way more variable than with 3 680, but also 2 680 had lower but more constant fps.

What concerns c3 there I talk about single player where I had low fps about 30-40 and had to lower the aaa setting to almost the lowest.

Another time I cud play without problem with higher aaa and 50-75 fps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I talk about fps in multiplayer crysis2, with 2 titans are way more variable than with 3 680, but also 2 680 had lower but more constant fps.
> 
> What concerns c3 there I talk about single player where I had low fps about 30-40 and had to lower the aaa setting to almost the lowest.
> 
> Another time I cud play without problem with higher aaa and 50-75 fps.


Well, trying to clock your computer in multiplayer is a bad idea, no matter the game... Way too many things affect your performance in that scenario... Those fps in cry2 are strange, i can do max settings in cry 2 across 3 HD monitors on 2 670's

Also, go get a third titan... you wont be disappointed. TRI-SLI has quickly becoming known to be extremely stable and micro-stutter canceling.

Also, crysis 3 is sketchy... I almost always get better performance if i alt-tab out of the game then back it... Iv'e been told it forces things to reload that may of not loaded properly the first time... or something.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> In effort to keep this thread vaguely on-topic:


Hoo boy that looks familiar.



My whole system is running like garbage since my last reinstall thanks to windows breaking the authentication, telling me it was an unlicensed copy, and then failing to reactivate the way they told everyone to.

Anyone else a part of that?

I had several friends on facebook all suddenly wind up with "unlicensed copies" of windows 7 all at once.


----------



## Freelancer852

Also, here's my latest Valley benchmark:


Is that half decent for a single Titan?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's my latest Valley benchmark:
> 
> 
> Is that half decent for a single Titan?


That is about what I should be getting. I don't know how much of an overclock you are getting, but I assume it isn't significant?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> My whole system is running like garbage since my last reinstall thanks to windows breaking the authentication, telling me it was an unlicensed copy, and then failing to reactivate the way they told everyone to.
> 
> Anyone else a part of that?
> 
> I had several friends on facebook all suddenly wind up with "unlicensed copies" of windows 7 all at once.


I have installed a fresh Win 7 more times than I would like to admit. After so many activations Windows will state the unlicensed copy of Windows. I just re-activate via automated phone service. How do you re-activate?


----------



## Masta Squidge

They had linked to some service or another to do it. I forgot where said link is, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Hoo boy that looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> My whole system is running like garbage since my last reinstall thanks to windows breaking the authentication, telling me it was an unlicensed copy, and then failing to reactivate the way they told everyone to.
> 
> Anyone else a part of that?
> 
> I had several friends on facebook all suddenly wind up with "unlicensed copies" of windows 7 all at once.


Happened to me with my win8, not win7 though... Daz loader ftw!


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Daz loader ftw!


coughcoughcoughahemcoughnocoughideacoughwhatyoucougharecoughcoughtalkingaboutcoughcoughcough


----------



## PatrickCrowely

http://www.overclock.net/t/1402822/two-evga-gtx-titan-sc-with-ek-waterblocks-backplates


----------



## Urobulus

I have a question regarding nVidia Inspector: what is the use for it exactly? Because it seems that everything it can do EVGA Precision X can also do it... Is it also the same thing as Kepler Bios Tweaker? I think I might confuse all 3 programs here...

Would that program (nVidia Inspector or Kepler BIOS Tweaker) allow me to raise the voltage limit that is currently capped at 1.212 in Precision X? Or is there actually anything else that Inspector can do that Precision X can't?


----------



## skupples

Nice, i have those exact same blocks, and would love to add a third titan... But i have to wait another month before i do that because i would need a 1000w+ psu and a bigger case.

Also, some one just tried telling me that titans are basically useless for mining... is this true?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> I have a question regarding nVidia Inspector: what is the use for it exactly? Because it seems that everything it can do EVGA Precision X can also do it... Is it also the same thing as Kepler Bios Tweaker? I think I might confuse all 3 programs here...
> 
> Would that program (nVidia Inspector or Kepler BIOS Tweaker) allow me to raise the voltage limit that is currently capped at 1.212 in Precision X? Or is there actually anything else that Inspector can do that Precision X can't?


Inspector allows you to have higher levels of graphic settings tweaking... Also has a gpu-z type system read out. It isn't an overclocking utility like PRECx.

1.212 is the max voltage allowed without hard modding.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> I have a question regarding nVidia Inspector: what is the use for it exactly? Because it seems that everything it can do EVGA Precision X can also do it... Is it also the same thing as Kepler Bios Tweaker? I think I might confuse all 3 programs here...
> 
> Would that program (nVidia Inspector or Kepler BIOS Tweaker) allow me to raise the voltage limit that is currently capped at 1.212 in Precision X? Or is there actually anything else that Inspector can do that Precision X can't?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Inspector allows you to have higher levels of graphic settings tweaking... Also has a gpu-z type system read out. It isn't an overclocking utility like PRECx.
> 
> 1.212 is the max voltage allowed without hard modding.


Pretty much this, inspector has some settings not available in nvidia control panel so it can be useful for benching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nice, i have those exact same blocks, and would love to add a third titan... But i have to wait another month before i do that because i would need a 1000w+ psu and a bigger case.
> 
> Also, some one just tried telling me that titans are basically useless for mining... is this true?


Titan can mine, it isn't considered good though, it does like 1/3 the mh/s of a 7970.


----------



## skupples

Guess its a good thing i didnt buy them for mining..


----------



## TheGovernment

I just got my XSPS razor blocks today. Wow are these things well made! I'm extremely impressed with the quality and fit and finish. I was bored last night and bought a corsaid 900D to muck around with. The extra size will be nice for my new WC rig.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I would agree on the new version of driver sweeper . . but as for drivercleaner.net Ive been using it for 5 years and its always solved my issues . Best way is to have a image backup , and restore if possible


I came to the conclusion my issues with Shogun 2 are purely game related, googled some info related to it and found out it's an issue with the game. Hope this doesn't occur when Rome 2 is released.

But for now I flashed the Tech Inferno bios so I can have a higher clock speed in RO2, and I'm probably going to reformat, idk yet. BF3 seemed unusually smoother though, somehow getting 160+ frames where as before I was barely getting 120ish, must be the drivers, 314.22.


----------



## Jpmboy

I thought this group might have some insight on this . I have two Wcd titans with very different ASICs. Synching them in precision - one card always runs at a clock one step lower than the other eg: 1163 and 1120, or 1150 and 1120 or something.

even at idle card 1 idles at a different mV than card 2. once i push the clocks up to >1100 the cards are not running he same. this was the case (also) before i flashed these things like 20 times...

besides the obvious answer of "one bum card":

1) any suggested fix?
2) in precision if you un-synch cards and then tune them individually, is that a really stupid thing?



any help is apreciated. i'm obviously willing to experiment with 2Gs on the dice roll...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought this group might have some insight on this . I have two Wcd titans with very different ASICs. Synching them in precision - one card always runs at a clock one step lower than the other eg: 1163 and 1120, or 1150 and 1120 or something.
> 
> even at idle card 1 idles at a different mV than card 2. once i push the clocks up to >1100 the cards are not running he same. this was the case (also) before i flashed these things like 20 times...
> 
> besides the obvious answer of "one bum card":
> 
> 1) any suggested fix?
> 2) in precision if you un-synch cards and then tune them individually, is that a really stupid thing?
> 
> 
> 
> any help is apreciated. i'm obviously willing to experiment with 2Gs on the dice roll...


I'm not a master on the subject, but yes you can overclock each card manually instead of using Sync.


----------



## szeged

hey guys, new titan on its way now, should be here by wed(hopefully). Ive been an AMD user for a while now and im not to keen on nvidia drivers at all really. Can anyone get me a link to what drivers i should DL for my titan so i can be ready when it gets here? thanks


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys, new titan on its way now, should be here by wed(hopefully). Ive been an AMD user for a while now and im not to keen on nvidia drivers at all really. Can anyone get me a link to what drivers i should DL for my titan so i can be ready when it gets here? thanks


Here is the link,http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us ,you can choose among the drivers therein, from 320.18 down to 314.09, just that some people have some problems with 320.18. You may want to try 314.22 WHQL first.


----------



## szeged

thanks, yeah i just got done reading the news article about the 320.18 causing problems, ill start with the 314.22 until nvidia releases a fix for the 320.


----------



## uaedroid

Good luck and congratz to your new Titan. I did not experience any problem with the 320.18 but I went back to 314.22 to avoid any issues that might come.


----------



## szeged

thanks







i might try 320 aswell just to see if i have any issues, gonna keep 314.22 on close standby just incase though


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thanks, yeah i just got done reading the news article about the 320.18 causing problems, ill start with the 314.22 until nvidia releases a fix for the 320.


314.22 is solid as a rock.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought this group might have some insight on this . I have two Wcd titans with very different ASICs. Synching them in precision - one card always runs at a clock one step lower than the other eg: 1163 and 1120, or 1150 and 1120 or something.
> 
> even at idle card 1 idles at a different mV than card 2. once i push the clocks up to >1100 the cards are not running he same. this was the case (also) before i flashed these things like 20 times...
> 
> besides the obvious answer of "one bum card":
> 
> 1) any suggested fix?
> 2) in precision if you un-synch cards and then tune them individually, is that a really stupid thing?
> 
> any help is apreciated. i'm obviously willing to experiment with 2Gs on the dice roll...


All you do is uncheck sync, and OC the slower card to match the faster cards core speed. Then start your core OC from there. Increase to each next core MHz speed, while keeping the same distance in your 2 different core speeds.

In SLI you can only run as fast as your slowest card.

Btw are your cards running on the same bios? Or in other words are they from the same manufacter and the same version? Just wondering.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> All you do is uncheck sync, and OC the slower card to match the faster cards core speed. Then start your core OC from there. Increase to each next core MHz speed, while keeping the same distance in your 2 different core speeds.
> 
> In SLI you can only run as fast as your slowest card.
> 
> Btw are your cards running on the same bios? Or in other words are they from the same manufacter and the same version? Just wondering.


yes - i flashed them both (LoL, too many times







) back and forth between the stock bios, SC bios (1005.rom) svl7's bios ("TI bios") and to ones i modded. right now they are on the 1005 (SC stock) bios. i haven't been patient enough to fine tune each one separately, just played around but un-synched in precisionX.

but you raise a good point... maybe i should tweak a bios for the low asic card? This one actually holds a higher clock (more mV tho) but to get there i send the high asic card over its top. worth a try m8!
thanks
+1


----------



## iARDAs

If I flash my BIOS and my GPU later gets broken? can I ever revert back to the stock bios?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If I flash my BIOS and my GPU later gets broken? can I ever revert back to the stock bios?


Yes, make a backup of the stock bios before flashing a custom bios.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Yes, make a backup of the stock bios before flashing a custom bios.


Thanks mate.

When I install the stock bios back would the company ever find it out?


----------



## L36

Does the Titan have temperature sensors in the VRM area?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> When I install the stock bios back would the company ever find it out?


No. And most of them don't really care. A lot of people have RMA'd their cards without stock bios and got RMA anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Does the Titan have temperature sensors in the VRM area?


Unfortunately, no. I miss that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> When I install the stock bios back would the company ever find it out?


You should be fine as long as the card is as close to stock as possible when you send it back.... barring any missing thermal pads n such.

btw... just a side note... there is a huge difference between csq fc-link bridge and non csq fc-link bridge... for anyone looking to buy the titan full block's from EK. The titan blocks have side port injection that is very skinny and oblong, where as the CSQ blocks have standard top port.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> When I install the stock bios back would the company ever find it out?


There is the small chance if your card completely dies you will be stuck with the last bios and unable to revert back to stock. Not worth it IMO on such an expensive card to get an extra 2-3% performance. At least not for gaming, but only for the occasional benchmark for the leaderboards.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> There is the small chance if your card completely dies you will be stuck with the last bios and unable to revert back to stock. Not worth it IMO on such an expensive card to get an extra 2-3% performance. At least not for gaming, but only for the occasional benchmark for the leaderboards.


I don't really understand completly what you mean, but if a bios flash goes wrong you can easily reflash using a second gpu or integrated graphics.

And buying a titan to leave it stock is a waste of performance. Unless you got a throttle-free card with your stock bios, reflashing and overclocking will give you a lot more. Even in gaming.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> When I install the stock bios back would the company ever find it out?


My understanding is, yes they can.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> There is the small chance if your card completely dies you will be stuck with the last bios and unable to revert back to stock. Not worth it IMO on such an expensive card to get an extra 2-3% performance. At least not for gaming, but only for the occasional benchmark for the leaderboards.


Not true. Fry the board, yes... Bios is irrelevant. Bad or currupted bios, straight forward fix. If you are on sandy, ivy or haswell, you can use the iGPU while reflashing the dead card.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, lots of questions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, around 1800Mhz. Forget the Heaven and Valley benchmarkls for gpu and mem stability. The specific Titan i own right now could run Heaven even at +700 mem with a little texture flickering and +600 perfectly clean. Still, the truth is that it's stable at +300 (probably at +320-330 but i didn't bother much to find the exact freq, at +350 Metro LL was showing texture flickering after 20 minutes or so).
> 
> My previous Titan was stable at exactly +240 mem.
> 
> My next, uuuuhm, give me some time and i get back to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally it starts at 1.137V (checked with my previous Titan), for some reason my current Titan starts from it's default which is 1.167V. I am RMAing it anyway but it's still mystery to me why it doesn't honor the bios voltage. TI bios allows you to use all the voltage steps from 1.137V to 1.1212V. Set it anywhere you like it.
> Just talk to svl7 and ask him if he is willing to do it for you. Honestly if you need something like this there is no reason to use the TI bios, just use any other free-TDP with locked boost frequency and voltage.
> Not in my experience. If you do use a stock bios though i would suggest to focus first on the maximum stable gpu frequency and then find the max mem freq (limited TDP). With a 350W i'd say no, again imho and in my experience.
> +20C no way but yes it will run hotter since both the freq and voltage does NOT fluctuate all the time due to power throttling like with the stock bios. I run mine on air, stock heatsink, no it's not that dramatic but it will run hotter for sure (again it makes sense) but it's not anything you can't control by re-setting the fan curve to taste .
> "Bottleneck" imho is kind of overrated generic word just like is "throttling" for the Titans. I am planning to do in the future a full review of 2600K/Titan scaling (about 20 or more benchmarks/games with both the 2600K and Titan in several frequencies ) which will tell the full story, so i'll get back to you.
> 
> In real world operation, single Titan, one monitor, 1080p i don't think it's an issue...just do a mild OC to your cpu and you will be fine.
> You and me together mate...
> 
> I have already finished Metro LL with everything at max (physx on) and SSAAx2. Find a nice spot on the game and get screen captures with different AA settings (personally i have done it). I don't think we are missing much by not being able to set SSAAx4. The game imho has outstanding textures.
> No worries mate, you won't get a throttle-free OC (or even stock operation) unless you use a high TDP modded bios (which ever you like and which ever does the job for you), that's the way Nvidia wants it and i am not a happy camper either.
> 
> In fact since i am RMAing again (unexplainable throttling this time at a very specific temp alhtough the temp target is set much higher and the temp limit sensor reports "0") the Titan i am surpsised about how sloppy Nvidia has become. Never owned an AMD/ATI card and i use pcs since the late 80ies. If Nvidia continues doing the same BS (GPU Boost 2 which doesn't even operate like it should and it varies from card to card etc) my next card (in a few years) will most certainly be an AMD.


Thanks for the info! Much appreciated. and I apologize for the delay in replying.

How can I achieve the optimum environment on my computer for benchmarking Valley 1.0? I've gone through the advised tweaks on the Valley thread, but I am wondering if there is anything more that I can do to improve my score. Any advice is most welcome.

If it helps, here's the current GPU settings that I use for benching Valley:

Driver : 320.18 (soon to be 320.39)
BIOS : Naennon's 145% BIOS
Core clock : 1202MHz boost
Memory Clock : 1877MHz in AB
Power limit : I try different values, sometimes a lower (120%) limit is more stable than a higher one
Voltage : 1.212v
Fan settings : Custom curve in AB, with 85% as max at a temp of 75c

CPU, RAM always remain at stock since my ambient temperature doesnt allow me to overclock my CPU and I havent attempted to overclock my RAM. Does it help the Valley score if I overclock RAM?

My best in Valley is 82.2FPS with a score of 3439. I havent been able to complete a single run at any more GPU clocks than the ones mentioned above, so overclocking GPU to better the score is probably not an option, unless there's a way to get higher stable clocks with the already maxed out voltage of 1.212v.

I know the other stuff wont give me much of a boost, but I'm wiling to learn and do (read tweak and optimize) anything if it gives me even a boost of 0.1 FPS. But hard-modding or such options that put my card/hardware at risk are out of the question.

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Titan finally under water. My first attempt water cooling and this was on a $1g GPU. crazy..


----------



## L36

Is it normal for the titan to score at around 12894 3dmark 11 graphics sore in performance preset? Running at 876 core 1502 memory...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Is it normal for the titan to score at around 12894 3dmark 11 graphics sore in performance preset? Running at 876 core 1502 memory...


you should be able to view other peoples results with your hardware on the 3dmark site.


----------



## Jpmboy

Or here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad


----------



## bendover

Anyone tried 320.39 drivers?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Anyone tried 320.39 drivers?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


where can we find that?


----------



## Freelancer852

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403381/guru3d-nvidia-driver-320-39-beta


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1403381/guru3d-nvidia-driver-320-39-beta


Did you test them???

I might wait for Nvidia official release.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you test them???
> 
> I might wait for Nvidia official release.


The other thread about "blown up gpus from driver 320.18" has lots of success stories.

Iv'e downloaded, but wont be installing till after work tonight.


----------



## Chatassys

320.39 drivers are totally safe.

Just installed them here and no issues. BF3 fixed. Idle temps are even lower ( I really dont know how they did that ) and I am getting higher scores on game benchmarks.

Will come here later with more results.


----------



## Chatassys

Using Naennon's Bios, now while browsing internet, the VDDC will not lock to 1.212v. It will downclock to 0.8750.

Really great news.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> 320.39 drivers are totally safe.
> 
> Just installed them here and no issues. BF3 fixed. Idle temps are even lower ( I really dont know how they did that ) and I am getting higher scores on game benchmarks.
> 
> Will come here later with more results.


Wow this sounds great! How was BF3 broken for you before.


----------



## iARDAs

Loving the latest driver with my Titan.

I read somewhere that in a few days Nvidia will be releasing even a newer version driver.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wow this sounds great! How was BF3 broken for you before.


Directx crash after 10-15 min playing.
No crashes anymore.
@ 1162 / 6500

Was the only game crashing with overclock.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Using Naennon's Bios, now while browsing internet, the VDDC will not lock to 1.212v. It will downclock to 0.8750.
> 
> Really great news.


Nanneons 1.212v voltage always downclocks in 2D mode.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nanneons 1.212v voltage always downclocks in 2D mode.


True. But it wasn't downlocking for me while browsing the internet / watching flash videos.
It was fixed @ 1.212v. Now it will stay @ 0.875 all the time.

Was it just me?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Having all sorts of temperature issues now. Was playing Crysis 3 yesterday and noticed that my Titans were at 50C! I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and completely redo my cable management. The problem is twofold in my case: I'm using the Corsair sleeved cable kit for my AX1200 and they are all way longer than necessary making for a ton of excess cabling in the basement of my TJ11 which (and this is the second issue) has no other place to hide cables but down there leading to compromised airflow through my Black Ice 560 rad. I'm thinking that I will just pay someone to sleeve my PSU cables to exact lengths so that I can massively reduce my excess cabling. What do you guys think and who is the best OCNer around for doing custom cables? Thanks!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Having all sorts of temperature issues now. Was playing Crysis 3 yesterday and noticed that my Titans were at 50C! I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and completely redo my cable management. The problem is twofold in my case: I'm using the Corsair sleeved cable kit for my AX1200 and they are all way longer than necessary making for a ton of excess cabling in the basement of my TJ11 which (and this is the second issue) has no other place to hide cables but down there leading to compromised airflow through my Black Ice 560 rad. I'm thinking that I will just pay someone to sleeve my PSU cables to exact lengths so that I can massively reduce my excess cabling. What do you guys think and who is the best OCNer around for doing custom cables? Thanks!


Those temps are not great using a 560 rad, but unless you are crazy about temps, I don't see any reason to bother with 50C full load...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> True. But it wasn't downlocking for me while browsing the internet / watching flash videos.
> It was fixed @ 1.212v. Now it will stay @ 0.875 all the time.
> 
> Was it just me?


Might depend on your browser. Either way it's good that it's fixed.


----------



## uaedroid

Guys, my temps is always 80C to 81C on stock air cooler(stock clocks, stock BIOS), whether gaming or benchmarking, is it OK or normal?


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Guys, my temps is always 80C to 81C on stock air cooler(stock clocks, stock BIOS), whether gaming or benchmarking, is it OK or normal?


Depends on your fan profile but sounds normal to me.


----------



## draca

Just got my two Titans today. Man these cards are just beasts - upgrading from SLI'd 580s and it's just insane how smooth these things play BF3 on ultra @ 2560x1440.

Still trying to get my jaw off the floor.


----------



## draca

*double post


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draca*
> 
> Just got my two Titans today. Man these cards are just beasts - upgrading from SLI'd 580s and it's just insane how smooth these things play BF3 on ultra @ 2560x1440.
> 
> Still trying to get my jaw off the floor.


Oh Damn, now you making me crazy about getting another Titan and i still didn't complete my rig and didn't test my only 1 Titan yet.

I hope i can enjoy games for long time with 1 Titan or 2.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Guys, my temps is always 80C to 81C on stock air cooler(stock clocks, stock BIOS), whether gaming or benchmarking, is it OK or normal?


Setup a fan profile or you'll be at thos temps.

And yes its okay as the Titan is rated for 95c.


----------



## iARDAs

If I setup a lower fan profile and game around 85 degrees, would I shorten the lifespan of the GPU?


----------



## Urobulus

Okay there is something I just don't understand about my Titan and Precision X: I'm currently running the TI vBios and have Precision X set to 110% Power Target with Temperature of 95 (not linked and Power Target prioritized).

If I run Heaven (or anything else actually, game or bench) my card is running cool (below 80) and being used at 99% but according to nVidia Inspector I see Power (TDP?) reaching a max of 85-86% and it never goes over that.... Why isn't that climbing at 100% or even higher at 110% since that's how I set it up in Precision X?? Feels like the card is not spitting her guts like it should...

There is something I don't understand here it seems.... I don' have any problems with temps and the card is not throttling at all with that vBios, so why isn't it shooting for 100-110% of its power?

http://postimg.org/image/83iy06zql/full/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If I setup a lower fan profile and game around 85 degrees, would I shorten the lifespan of the GPU?


Lower temperatures will always be better, but I don't think temperature alone will hurt the gpu's lifespan.

But if you can keep it under 80 would be best, since at 80C the card start to throttle 1 bin.

( PS: SVL's made a UV Bios that will set the GPU voltage to 1.05v and still keep the original clock. If you want a lower fan profile, this might be the best bios for you if you are hitting 85 with stock voltage )


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Okay there is something I just don't understand about my Titan and Precision X: I'm currently running the TI vBios and have Precision X set to 110% Power Target with Temperature of 95 (not linked and Power Target prioritized).
> 
> If I run Heaven (or anything else actually, game or bench) my card is running cool (below 80) and being used at 99% but according to nVidia Inspector I see Power (TDP?) reaching a max of 85-86% and it never goes over that.... Why isn't that climbing at 100% or even higher at 110% since that's how I set it up in Precision X?? Feels like the card is not spitting her guts like it should...
> 
> There is something I don't understand here it seems....
> 
> [/url]


Your card is not supposed to hit 110% power target never. That's why those bios are made. To kick out of the equasion the power target throttle.

PS: SVL's TI Bios is at max power @ 100%. So it's no use to up it to 110%.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Okay there is something I just don't understand about my Titan and Precision X: I'm currently running the TI vBios and have Precision X set to 110% Power Target with Temperature of 95 (not linked and Power Target prioritized).


Ti Bios *100% = 350W*

Leave it on 100% and have fun, plenty of headroom powerwise...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> But if you can keep it under 80 would be best, since at 80C the card start to throttle 1 bin.


Actually no, it should NOT throttle by 1 bin when the 80C reached if the temperature target has been set higher than that.

This is not how GPU Boost 2 is supposed to be operating unless i have really missed something.

My first Titan *never had this* so not all cards do this. RMAd it because of clicking/ticking fan noise after two months.

The replacement did throttle by one bin when reaching 80-81C no matter what the temp target was set on and it would not come back to normal until the temp was down to 75-76C. Again this is not within the GPU boost 2 specifications unless i have really missed something. Shot a couple of videos that clearly capture the phenomenon and RMAd the card again.

EDIT: 2 examples of my previous Titan. Default max boost 1058Mhz at 1.15V.

3 runs of Bioshock benchmark at 1110Mhz 1.15V +250 mem, max temp *81C* no throttle.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3 runs of Tomb Raider benchmark at 1110Mhz 1.15V +250 mem, max temp *81C* no throttle.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Actually no, it should NOT throttle by 1 bin when the 80C reached if the temperature target has been set higher than that.
> 
> This is not how GPU Boost 2 is supposed to be operating unless i have really missed something.
> 
> My first Titan *never had this* so not all cards do this. RMAd it because of clicking/ticking fan noise after two months.
> 
> The replacement did throttle by one bin when reaching 80-81C no matter what the temp target was set on and it would not come back to normal until the temp was down to 75-76C. Again this is not within the GPU boost 2 specifications unless i have really missed something. Shot a couple of videos that clearly capture the phenomenon and RMAd the card again.


I really didn't know that. My card, before going water, did throttle at 80C even if you set temp target @ 95C. I couldn't get a stable 1150mhz overclock and it would throttle back to 1137 when I got 80C no matter which bios I used.

And I know a lot of people here ( including a lot of titan reviews from the web eg Anandtech's ) that shows this behaviour is not uncommon.

If it was driver related, I couldn't know now.

EDIT: I see your examples. You did not overvolt that Titan. MAYBE is related to overvolt, since I am running @ 1.212v.
I really want to see your cards running a little hotter just to check if the throttle would kick in after 1-2 more degrees.

But I do think this behaviour is supposed to happen, since GPU Boost should reduce GPU clock to compensate higher temps, even if you set higher temps in PrecisionX.

GPU Boost is a safety feature. Not a overclocking feature. So this is expected.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I really didn't know that. My card, before going water, did throttle at 80C even if you set temp target @ 95C. I couldn't get a stable 1150mhz overclock and it would throttle back to 1137 when I got 80C no matter which bios I used.
> 
> And I know a lot of people here ( including a lot of titan reviews from the web eg Anandtech's ) that shows this behaviour is not uncommon.
> 
> If it was driver related, I couldn't know now.


Take a look at the 2 graphs i posted in my previous post (i edited it, not fast enough lol)

Tried 2 drivers with my first Titan, nothing changed.

Tried TI bios with my second Titan (the one that throttles at 80C) and it didn't throttle at this temp anymore...

I know that this behavior is not uncommon but honestly i have yet to read that this is normal behavior (if anybody has a link with relative technical data i'd be greatful).

I spent hours and hours reading about Gpu Boost 2 and the Titan before i bought one so again (and i really mean it) unless i have missed something this is not the way it should operate.

These 2 videos i shot went straight to the company i bought the Titan from and the RMA is in process (accepted). If it was normal behavior or part of the GPU boost 2 i am pretty sure the RMA would not be accepted and of course they would explain wht this happens. Btw, none of the limit sensors (especially the temp) was returning "1".

EDIT:
Quote:


> EDIT: I see your examples. You did not overvolt that Titan. MAYBE is related to overvolt, since I am running @ 1.212v.
> I really want to see your cards running a little hotter just to check if the throttle would kick in after 1-2 more degrees.
> 
> But I do think this behaviour is supposed to happen, since GPU Boost should reduce GPU clock to compensate higher temps, even if you set higher temps in PrecisionX.
> 
> GPU Boost is a safety feature. Not a overclocking feature. So this is expected.


You are missing the point. It is not related to overvolt, one of the two demonstration videos i shoot was with the card at default voltage and underclocked (1.162V for the 2nd Titan and at minimum gpu and mem frequencies i could set them via Precision) in order to exclude any OV, OC and power parameters.

This behavior (if exists) happens even in stock voltages/frequencies.

No the first card would not throttle because of the 80C "invisible" threshold or any other temp limit, it would only throttle due to power limit when on stock bios and never when on TI bios for instance:

This is the last 20-25 minutes of a Farcry3 session at 1150Mhz 1.175V with TI bios, that's the first Titan (the one that never throttled at 80C):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Max temp *87C* (temp target was set to 90C), the frequency is flat line, always at 1150Mhz no matter what.

Sorry, i forgot:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> GPU Boost is a safety feature. Not a overclocking feature. So this is expected.


GPU Boost 2 is a specific layer with firm rules/algorithms (or at least it should be) that dictates the operation of the card.

So if there is a rule/algorithm that downclocks the card by 13Mhz no matter what at 80C then i must have missied it. Still, if there is such a rule then it should happen to all the cards which again it doesn't, at least in my very personal experience.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wow this sounds great! How was BF3 broken for you before.


Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Chatassys
> 
> 320.39 drivers are totally safe.
> 
> Just installed them here and no issues. BF3 fixed. Idle temps are even lower ( I really dont know how they did that ) and I am getting higher scores on game benchmarks.
> 
> Will come here later with more results.
> Wow this sounds great! How was BF3 broken for you before.


Chatassys and I had the SAME errors only in BF3, I am gonna try these drivers out today!!!









BTW Chatassys did you get those errors ONLY with the other 320.xx drivers? I found 314.xx still gave me some but MUCH less. Hoping this does the trick haha!

edit: fixed quote


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nanneons 1.212v voltage always downclocks in 2D mode.


I disabled the kboost because of cards not downclocking in idle. Isn't that good?


----------



## qiplayer

I have never understood why people compete with benchmarks. In a benchmark there won't be mutch variability as in a fps game.
To check oc the only thing I can do is to game, when it crashes after 10 hours means The oc is almost stable...

Here is a vid of me gaming with crysis2 on triple screen.





The cards are made for this.
Mine are 2 titans one gainward one asus, I'm gonna add a third one probably of gigabyte.
All cards are second hand buy


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Chatassys and I had the SAME errors only in BF3, I am gonna try these drivers out today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Chatassys did you get those errors ONLY with the other 320.xx drivers? I found 314.xx still gave me some but MUCH less. Hoping this does the trick haha!


me 3 on all counts

hoping these new drivers lets it run not underclocked, maybe oced. no whammies.


----------



## Swolern

Please post feedback on new 320.39 drivers if you have tried them.


----------



## skupples

320.39 seem much smoother then 314.22 in Metro: LL and CoJ: Gunsling, i'm sorry i don't have any side by side screen shots for proof.

Heavy PhysX scenes feel smoother, but of course it is benching about the same.

reduction in micro stutter and mild increases in FPS are quite obvious in Metro: LL.

(side note, my NON-CSQ-FC-LINK Will be here tomorrow!!!! EK should of really given the non-csq links a more standoutish name rather then just leaving off the CSQ part)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I have never understood why people compete with benchmarks. In a benchmark there won't be mutch variability as in a fps game.
> To check oc the only thing I can do is to game, when it crashes after 10 hours means The oc is almost stable...
> 
> Here is a vid of me gaming with crysis2 on triple screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cards are made for this.
> Mine are 2 titans one gainward one asus, I'm gonna add a third one probably of gigabyte.
> All cards are second hand buy


Less variability is why people compete with benchmarks, the differences are more in the system, overclocks & tweaks.
I think you mean testing for stability with benchmarks, & you are right. Testing stability with benches will get you bench stable, enough to start playing the games you play & see if it really is game stable or not.


----------



## Swolern

Thanks Skupples. +1. Need to try these out when i get home asap!


----------



## szeged

Titans got here, but can't use them till tomorrow, waiting on waterblocks


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Depends on your fan profile but sounds normal to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Setup a fan profile or you'll be at thos temps.
> 
> And yes its okay as the Titan is rated for 95c.


Thank you guys.


----------



## Renairy

Just a quick and potentially great tip OCN..
Overclocking with Boost 2.0, ive noticed that the clocks in games like BF3 and MOH:War-fighter, down-clock in some cases where the GPU demand isn't needed for example when using Vsync.
This can cause instability as you all know how the sudden and frequent switching of the P-states.
Some of you might already use this method though most of you don't and might find your OC unstable when it could deem to be stable after applying this power change.

I just set it individually for the games that require it as it is really not needed for DX 9 and DX 10 titles i've gathered.

Running at stock clocks you wouldn't need to change this though if you're Overclocking whilst on stock BIOS with Boost 2.0 enabled and VSYNC, i would change the Power management mode to *Prefer maximum performance*.

Try and report, worked nice for me.
Also if VSYNC is enabled, you might want to enable Triple buffering. This option in a nutshell will help your FPS stay at the native refresh rate and not suddenly drop to the previous level.
_(Edit: Ofcourse the Triple buffering tip was aimed at the new to overclocking members







)_


----------



## Rei86

man playing BF3 at [email protected] is just so fluid. Happy that the Titan's can push almost a stable 120fps at this screen resolution.



Not having noticeable screen tearing at all is also something I greatly enjoy also:thumb: Gonna miss these Titan's in the next few days when they go


----------



## Ozay

Hey all, first post to these forums and looking for advice here.

I already have a Gigabyte Titan and I'm looking for another to SLI.

Unfortunately I can only get an EVGA at the moment; these should be exact specs right ? No issues; with partnering these up in SLI ?

The EVGA appears to be the Superclocked version and lists the Core at 928Mhz above; 876Mhz; which is the Gigabyte's Boost rated; std at 837Mhz

No one seems to want Gainward or Palit or Galaxy. So, do I wait for Gigabyte stock to replenish; or get a second EVGA model.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozay*
> 
> Hey all, first post to these forums and looking for advice here.
> 
> I already have a Gigabyte Titan and I'm looking for another to SLI.
> 
> Unfortunately I can only get an EVGA at the moment; these should be exact specs right ? No issues; with partnering these up in SLI ?
> 
> The EVGA appears to be the Superclocked version and lists the Core at 928Mhz above; 876Mhz; which is the Gigabyte's Boost rated; std at 837Mhz
> 
> No one seems to want Gainward or Palit or Galaxy. So, do I wait for Gigabyte stock to replenish; or get a second EVGA model.


Simple answer? No you won't have ANY issues with ANY board partners Titan SLIing with another board partners Titan.


----------



## Ozay

I suspected not; though is it the EVGA bios that allows it to boost higher than the gigabyte?

How will SLI manage the boost clock between these cards ?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozay*
> 
> I suspected not; though is it the EVGA bios that allows it to boost higher than the gigabyte?
> 
> How will SLI manage the boost clock between these cards ?


If one clocks higher than another just manually OC the cards to match using an OC utility, Precicsion X or Afterburner. It's easy.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Tried flashing to the TI BIOS and this message appeared. Should I proceed with the flash? Or is there something wrong?



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozay*
> 
> I suspected not; though is it the EVGA bios that allows it to boost higher than the gigabyte?
> 
> How will SLI manage the boost clock between these cards ?


Its all automatic. The past days of SLI restrictions of needing the same clock speed, mem speed, shader, and BIOS is no longer needed. Now all you needs is the same GPU IE GTX 780 only with GTX 780, GTX Titan only with GTX Titan, GTX 770 with only GTX 770, GTX 680 with only GTX 680 etc etc.


----------



## Ozay

Ok thanks; so my last question is; my understanding is both cards are identical in cooler and design ?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ozay*
> 
> Ok thanks; so my last question is; my understanding is both cards are identical in cooler and design ?


All GTX Titan's are reference PCB, so yeah the same.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Its all automatic. The past days of SLI restrictions of needing the same clock speed, mem speed, shader, and BIOS is no longer needed. Now all you needs is the same GPU IE GTX 780 only with GTX 780, GTX Titan only with GTX Titan, GTX 770 with only GTX 770, GTX 680 with only GTX 680 etc etc.


While SLI does work with different card speeds. If you are OCing your cards, your performance will be held back by your slowest clocked card. Thats why you clock them the same.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> While SLI does work with different card speeds. If you are OCing your cards, your performance will be held back by your slowest clocked card. Thats why you clock them the same.


Agreed, but it isn't like the old days where you had to have two BFG 6800 GT OC at 370Mhz and the exact same stupid BIOS.


----------



## Ozay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If one clocks higher than another just manually OC the cards to match using an OC utility, Precicsion X or Afterburner. It's easy.


So Precision X can raise the lower cards Base Clock prior to enabling SLI? then once enabled they both will Boost from there? but use independent cooling/throttling profiles yes?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Tried flashing to the TI BIOS and this message appeared. Should I proceed with the flash? Or is there something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


That screen will appear when you try to load a bios from a different manufacturer than your current card has.

The TI bios is based on evga sc model. So if you have a card from Asus, you'll get that message.

No worries though. It will work just fine.


----------



## fateswarm

I like how one can calculate "Hrm, 1,000,000 given to NVIDIA by this thread", if you assume each post was a user.


----------



## draca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Oh Damn, now you making me crazy about getting another Titan and i still didn't complete my rig and didn't test my only 1 Titan yet.
> 
> I hope i can enjoy games for long time with 1 Titan or 2.


I'm sure 1 titan will be more than enough unless you're maxing everything out at > 1440p. These cards are nuts!


----------



## SeriousBlack

Has anybody tried the new 320.49 drivers? I just looked on the NVidia site after reading about the 320.39's, didn't see them, but saw the 320.49's.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That screen will appear when you try to load a bios from a different manufacturer than your current card has.
> 
> The TI bios is based on evga sc model. So if you have a card from Asus, you'll get that message.
> 
> No worries though. It will work just fine.


I've flashed to Naennon's BIOS which is supposed to be a derivative of the ASUS BIOS. My card is a Gigabyte one but I've never encountered this screen before although the BIOS is from different manufacturers. Do you still think that it will be fine?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Titans got here, but can't use them till tomorrow, waiting on waterblocks


I hope you ordered the RIGHT fc-link... I tried using my CSQ one... NO DICE, good thing all packages overnight to me!!!!!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Has anybody tried the new 320.49 drivers? I just looked on the NVidia site after reading about the 320.39's, didn't see them, but saw the 320.49's.


Those are official Beta drivers. They launched today.

320.39 are leaked beta.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've flashed to Naennon's BIOS which is supposed to be a derivative of the ASUS BIOS. My card is a Gigabyte one but I've never encountered this screen before although the BIOS is from different manufacturers. Do you still think that it will be fine?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Don't worry about any of those warnings when flashing bios. We all have seen those screens.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Less variability is why people compete with benchmarks, the differences are more in the system, overclocks & tweaks.
> I think you mean testing for stability with benchmarks, & you are right. Testing stability with benches will get you bench stable, enough to start playing the games you play & see if it really is game stable or not.


I can find a good oc for benches, it wont me let play crysis2 online for more than 20 minutes. But the stable oc in benches is more to crash in c2 on surround within a minute.

Are you guys recording your games? Maybe in surround?


----------



## skupples

=D finally up and running... Lost my god forsaken bootmgr, but a fresh windows install was in the plan any ways... i'll get my tag tomorrow!


----------



## Creator

Scored 81.5fps with the new beta drivers running Valley at 1228/3758 clocks. Previously I scored around 79fps.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, need to try out that new beta driver then...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Hello People, today I got my second GTX Titan and I am running it in 2 way sli.

Im a bit confused because presocion x only shows the cards running at 575mhz. I don't have any previous experience with sli, So I am not sure if I'm doing something wrong lol.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hello People, today I got my second GTX Titan and I am running it in 2 way sli.
> 
> Im a bit confused because presocion x only shows the cards running at 575mhz. I don't have any previous experience with sli, So I am not sure if I'm doing something wrong lol.


At desktop level, the GPU doesnt need all the GPU grunt the Titans can provide. So the card(s) downclock to lower speeds. This even happens in games when its showing 30FPS cutscenes. Nothing to worry about. Try gaming and see if it shows its rated speeds in the OSD.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> At desktop level, the GPU doesnt need all the GPU grunt the Titans can provide. So the card(s) downclock to lower speeds. This even happens in games when its showing 30FPS cutscenes. Nothing to worry about. Try gaming and see if it shows its rated speeds in the OSD.


I'm running games such as metro and 3dmark fire strike, gpu one runs at 575 and gpu2 runs at 325mhz, weird


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draca*
> 
> I'm sure 1 titan will be more than enough unless you're maxing everything out at > 1440p. These cards are nuts!


Sorry for late reply.

Well, i have a plan in the future to buy multiple monitors, and i want to max everything out for sure, and who knows about the new upcoming games how it will be with resolutions.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm running games such as metro and 3dmark fire strike, gpu one runs at 575 and gpu2 runs at 325mhz, weird


I thought you were talking about precision x's reading at desktop level.
Sorry I cant help you with this, someone more experienced will chime in hopefully.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm running games such as metro and 3dmark fire strike, gpu one runs at 575 and gpu2 runs at 325mhz, weird


This has been reported before several times.
SLI being stuck @ 575mhz.

If you had a bad overclock recently, restart Precision X and see if the core kicks in.

If not...
It is usually driver related. Reinstall drivers ( try WHQL drivers first ).


----------



## Mogwaii

Hi all.

Ive recenty installed Watercooling on Cpu and my Titan.

I have a question thoe, is there any prefeered bios verson for titan that is optimiced for water block?
And does it matter if the fan controller in Precision X is set to the lowest value 30% ? since there isnt no fan anymore i assume the controller doesnt use any watt of the card right?

Ive tryed both naeonon bios and the engineering Sl7 i think its called bios before on stock cooler.both work nice.

at modest clock on titan +135mhz ive lowered my temp from 75-80 c in load to 36-37 c








and my i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz went from 70+ to about 49-51 c .

Gotta love Watercooling.


----------



## lyx

Anyone tried these leaked win 8.1 325.71 WHQL drivers ? (OCN thread here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1404217/guru3d-nvidia-driver-325-71-whql )


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys I got my first Titan and have 3 30" 2560 x1600 monitors so it would be 7680 x 1600. Games such as TF2 and Xcom look great. But it slows down in Skyrim. However, in Skyrim it says only 50% GPU Usage. How can I tweak the card so that I maximize it? Or are there settings I need to use?

The other problem I have is that the system seems to crash when I turn the monitors off and on after a prolonged period. I.E You use the system for 8 hrs go to bed then turn them on. Only way to make it work is to restart the system. However, you can use the system for 8-10-12+ hrs with no problem. I checked the minidump but there is no log file. Any ideas on the root cause? I only got this issue after the Titan and monitors.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Anyone tried these leaked win 8.1 325.71 WHQL drivers ? (OCN thread here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1404217/guru3d-nvidia-driver-325-71-whql )


Everyday a new driver? lol

I'll be testing and report soon.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Ive recenty installed Watercooling on Cpu and my Titan.
> 
> I have a question thoe, is there any prefeered bios verson for titan that is optimiced for water block?
> And does it matter if the fan controller in Precision X is set to the lowest value 30% ? since there isnt no fan anymore i assume the controller doesnt use any watt of the card right?
> 
> Ive tryed both naeonon bios and the engineering Sl7 i think its called bios before on stock cooler.both work nice.
> 
> at modest clock on titan +135mhz ive lowered my temp from 75-80 c in load to 36-37 c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz went from 70+ to about 49-51 c .
> 
> Gotta love Watercooling.


No, there isn't. Stick with whichever bios gives you a higher stable overclock.
SVL7's bios and Engineering bios are different.

SVL7: http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=61
Engineering: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/VGABIOS/GK110XOC.rom ( posted by Alatar #9752 )


----------



## Chatassys

325.71 are working WHQL drivers, supposed to be released with W8 8.1, but to install them you need to disable driver signature enforcement.

There is no installer, so you have to install it through device manager.
Nothing else will be installed. These are graphic driver only.
So you have to install everything else from previous releases.
Driver version 9.18.13.2571


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> No, there isn't. Stick with whichever bios gives you a higher stable overclock.
> SVL7's bios and Engineering bios are different.
> 
> SVL7: http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=61
> Engineering: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/VGABIOS/GK110XOC.rom ( posted by Alatar #9752 )


Ok , tyvm for the links.

Atm trying naeonon bios :121gb115

And i have +188 mhz and +100 mem wich gives 1202mhz on the titan
115% powertarget

Runs smooth and temp is belove 40 degree


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> 325.71 are working WHQL drivers, supposed to be released with W8 8.1, but to install them you need to disable driver signature enforcement.
> 
> There is no installer, so you have to install it through device manager.
> Nothing else will be installed. These are graphic driver only.
> So you have to install everything else from previous releases.
> Driver version 9.18.13.2571


There is x64 repack with Nvidia Installer by Cyberdyne from guru3d. It's without physx part/hd audio and all 3D vision stuff but it can be easly fixed - just copy those catalogs from GeForce 320.49 driver catalog to one from Cyberdyne.

Link to his repack : http://www.mediafire.com/download/yyw9k2zudg0wj7w/325.71-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international.7z

I tried it myself - they seems to be more stable on higher OC then 320.49 but some artifacts appear.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What's the average idle temp for Titans under water? Curious as this was my first attempt in water cooling.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Everyday a new driver? lol
> 
> I'll be testing and report soon.


I don't normally complain about a driver, but this is getting silly... This time its WHQL? I think i'll wait for people to report back this time.

NV must of hired one of snowden's buddies recently...


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What's the average idle temp for Titans under water? Curious as this was my first attempt in water cooling.


mine is 28c

360 rad and 120 rad cooling i5 3570k @ 4,6 1,320 vcore
titan oc @ 1201 mhz 1.212 volt

Fans at 1000 rpm


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> mine is 28c
> 
> 360 rad and 120 rad cooling i5 3570k @ 4,6 1,320 vcore
> titan oc @ 1201 mhz 1.212 volt
> 
> Fans at 1000 rpm


Thanks for chiming in REP+

I'm getting 27*C on a XSPC 240 Rad. Fan speed 925 SP120


----------



## skupples

O M F G.... SLI Titans crash on first 3dmark firestrike extreme run ever... no oc... no monitoring software... just cards and drivers run... what the f........


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> O M F G.... SLI Titans crash on first 3dmark firestrike extreme run ever... no oc... no monitoring software... just cards and drivers run... what the f........


Which driver ?


----------



## dpoverlord

I am installing the latest drivers now to see if it helps with the Titan


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am installing the latest drivers now to see if it helps with the Titan


Try the latest beta 320.49

if tht fails too try the latest WHQL


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Which driver ?


320.49

But i think it was my CPU overclock, even though 4.6 was fine and dandy with my 670's.

I'm now able to complete the combined test without crash after taking cpu down to 4.5.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What's the average idle temp for Titans under water? Curious as this was my first attempt in water cooling.


Idle temps under water depends on ambient temps as well.
I am getting 27C-30C most of the time, but I live in a very hot country.
I don't think I can ever see lower temps than this no matter size of rad.

But those temps seems to be ok.

BTW, nice setup. Love the black-red.

EDIT: Single 120Rad + Noctua NF-P14 FLX Push-Pull @ 900RPM


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What's the average idle temp for Titans under water? Curious as this was my first attempt in water cooling.


My titans idle ~25 and so far only load ~35. I have 3570k and 2 titans in my loop... alphacool 120.2 x80 thick and EK extreme coolstream 360. or w/e its called.

If that one card is all you have on that loop you are A-OK!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Thanks for the data skupples and chatassys REP+

Just checking everything is in working order. Even first time taking GPU apart and adding a block. Say what?? ($1,000 GPU LOL)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for the data skupples and chatassys REP+
> 
> Just checking everything is in working order. Even first time taking GPU apart and adding a block. Say what?? ($1,000 GPU LOL)


You did buy the card+block combo right? Not both separately? (only 50$ difference)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You did buy the card+block combo right? Not both separately? (only 50$ difference)


Unfortunately, I didn't buy the combo. I didn't plan to go water cooling LOL.. when I built my rig a couple of months ago. Heck, I almost bought an Alienware. LOL...Anyway, Saw Water cooling builds and it got me mesmerized.. It' all works out, I can pass it down to my lil bro next year as a gift. So he will have an option of air or water cooling.

Was a good learning experience..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't buy the combo. I didn't plan to go water cooling LOL.. when I built my rig a couple of months ago. Heck, I almost bought an Alienware. LOL...Anyway, Saw Water cooling builds and it got me mesmerized.. It' all works out, I can pass it down to my lil bro next year as a gift. So he will have an option of air or water cooling.
> 
> Was a good learning experience..










I totally understand that! Money is only an issue when there isn't enough, anyways.

Hey, how long does it take to get my app to the club reviewed?!


----------



## nyrang3rs

Looks for experiences with the beta 320.49 drivers, don't want to install them unless people give the all clear


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Looks for experiences with the beta 320.49 drivers, don't want to install them unless people give the all clear


I use them on my newly waterinstall , and with stability tests and benchmark with several diffrent tools it runs 100% perfect sofaar on my evga titan naenon bios @ 1201 mhz

Will do alot of testing in the weekend to realy see the stability on my computer. Atm i run my i5 3570 @ 4,6 and it does seem fine to but cant get it higher due to whea errors in windows logg.

Will add a pic of it later today


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> 325.71 are working WHQL drivers, supposed to be released with W8 8.1, but to install them you need to disable driver signature enforcement.
> 
> There is no installer, so you have to install it through device manager.
> Nothing else will be installed. These are graphic driver only.
> So you have to install everything else from previous releases.
> Driver version 9.18.13.2571


They are not WHQL if they aren't even signed.

Those drivers are unsigned, I don't understand why people just blindly believe they are WHQL.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> They are not WHQL if they aren't even signed.
> 
> Those drivers are unsigned, I don't understand why people just blindly believe they are WHQL.


Those drivers are WHQL because you can get those signed under Windows 8 just using device manager
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379843


----------



## strong island 1

wow I just got some really great scores in valley. I think it's third place for dual cards. I didn't submit yet because i want to try and go a little higher. I have been really happy with the titans and I think I am glad now I went with them over the 780's. all the charts still have titans on top, plus we have 6gb of vram. I was feeling bad about my purchase when the 780's came out but I feel a lot better now.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yeah, the hype died down a little bit about the 780s. We can relax and take a breathe again!


----------



## dpoverlord

I got a regular clocked card, is there a Titan O/C guide? I am on Air and my
Power Target is 106%,
Temp = 90
GPU Clock Offset = +70
Mem Clock Offset = +28


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I got a regular clocked card, is there a Titan O/C guide? I am on Air and my
> Power Target is 106%,
> Temp = 90
> GPU Clock Offset = +70
> Mem Clock Offset = +28


I find it much easier to get an overclock on my Titan by flashing the card with another BIOS rather than going down the traditional route of trial and error. You'll need to flash to another BIOS anyway since the 106% power limit probably wont be sufficient.

Here you will find a lot of BIOSes for the Titan. Flashing instructions are on the first post of this thread.

About the BIOSes:
The most renowned BIOS is Naennon's 145% power limit BIOS. It increases the voltage to 1.212v which is the highest voltage for Titans. It also gives the card a boost clock of 1202MHz, making the need to mess with core clock absolutely unnecessary. Many cards are limited by the power limit of 106% so that problem will be gone with the 145% limit too. The card will boost to 1202MHz in games provided that you leave the core clock as it is in Afterburner or Precision X.

Personally, I use one of the three variants of Murlocke's BIOSes depending on the game. Murlocke's BIOSes have a boost clock of 1150MHz, fan limit of 85% and power limit of 115%. The only difference between the three of his BIOSes is the voltage - 1.162v, 1.175v and 1.186v. Try the 1.162v one first, and if the card cant handle 1150MHz at that voltage that is, it crashes or throttles too much, then try the 1.175v one. Facing the same situation with the 1.175v one, try the 1.186v one.

Remember to set a custom fan curve in Afterburner or Precision X so that the temps never hit 80c. It is at that temp that the Titan starts to throttle.

If you absolutely want to go with the traditional method of overclocking, try TechInferno's BIOS. It removes the GPU Boost 2.0 feature and works as if it were never there. You can change the voltage and clocks as you please.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Professional

WOW, this thread is growing fast even it is of very expensive GPU card, i really don't know what to follow, once i use Titan in my new rig i really don't know what i should look at, or is it only about benchmark-ing here?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Remember to set a custom fan curve in Afterburner or Precision X *so that the temps never hit 80c. It is at that temp that the Titan starts to throttle.*


Why? (when you can just set the temp target to be higher than 80C)

ALL the Titans do this?

Is this part of the card's specifications?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Why? (when you can just set the temp target to be higher than 80C)
> 
> ALL the Titans do this?
> 
> Is this part of the card's specifications?


Well spotted. I apologize for my mistake. Its only recently that I've started upping the power limit to remove throttling.

Once you increase the power limit, the temp limit goes up as well when linked in AB. And yes, you can unlink the two and increase only the temp limit to remove throttling at 80c. My one's been set to 80c since I;ve started using it, and thats why I was thinking that the card would throttle at 80c. Again, very sorry for the misinformation, I should've been more careful.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Well spotted. I apologize for my mistake. Its only recently that I've started upping the power limit to remove throttling.
> 
> Once you increase the power limit, the temp limit goes up as well when linked in AB. And yes, you can unlink the two and increase only the temp limit to remove throttling at 80c. My one's been set to 80c since I;ve started using it, and thats why I was thinking that the card would throttle at 80c. Again, very sorry for the misinformation, I should've been more careful.


No, no, no, honestly, DO NOT apologize!!!

That actually was a great opportunity for me, you or anybody else to enlighten me as to *why the majority of the people seems to believe that throttling at 80C even when the temperature target has been set much higher is normal*...










I know many cards have this phenomenon but i also know it can't be justified by the already known (at least to me) card and GPU Boost 2 specifications so i was hoping you or anybody else could provide me a link or two with technical specifications that say that Titans should throttle at 80C no matter what the temperature target the user have set because it's some kind of temp threshold and so forth.

In posts #10687 and #10689 i provide graphs with stock and modded bios, 2 different Titans, both RMAd for different reasons.









Again, i apologize for making you apologize sir, that was not my intention.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> No, no, no, honestly, DO NOT apologize!!!
> 
> That actually was a great opportunity for me to enlighten me as to *why the majority of the people seems to believe that throttling at 80C even when the temperature target has been set much higher is normal*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many cards have this phenomenon but i also know it can't be justified by the already know card and GPU Boost 2 specifications so i was hoping you or anybody else could provide me a link or two with technical specifications that say that Titans should throttle at 80C no matter what the temperature target the user have set because it's some kind of temp threshold and so forth.
> 
> In posts #10687 and #10689 i provide graphs with stock and modded bios, 2 different Titans, both RMAd for different reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, i apologize for making you apologize sir, that was not my intention.


Now you have what you wanted. It is off specs the throttling that me and some people see when the card hits 80C even when you set the temp target much higher.

I am still curious to know what make this happen, since no bios or drivers can modify that.

EDIT: Also, it may be hard to get a RMA just for that reason, since there is no way to prove it is off specs...


----------



## specopsFI

One possible explanation for throttling at 80 degrees is that it's not actually temp throttling but power throttling. Many are still using pre-320 drivers, which report the power limit wrong. Hence someone getting throttling at or around 80 degrees might mistake power throttling for temp throttling. Power consumption rises when the temp goes up, so power throttling may occur only when the temp hits around 80 degrees.

If you experience unexplainable throttling, you need to install 320.18 or later drivers with the newest version of Afterburner or Precision X and monitor the throttling reason flags. Only way to know for sure why exactly you get throttling.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Now you have what you wanted. It is off specs the throttling that me and some people see when the card hits 80C even when you set the temp target much higher.
> 
> I am still curious to know what make this happen, since no bios or drivers can modify that.


I am with you sir so my next question is:

Why then EVERYBODY that have experienced this phenomenon don't just RMA/return their cards with the justifications of abnormal operation exactly like i did and it got accepted?

If this is off specs indeed (and to me from what i know and have experienced so far it seems this way) then why do we have to take this BS from Nvidia? 1000 euros card, 200 euros card, 0.2 euros matches, it doesn't matter, if it does not operate like it should (specifications exist) then why we the buyers should compromise and justify and/or adapt it as a "normal" behavior instead?

Honestly, i still *hope* somebody comes up with specs that i have missed that justifies this behavior (and also explain why it happens to some cards and not to all the cards)...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> EDIT: Also, it may be hard to get a RMA just for that reason, since there is no way to prove it is off specs...


On the contrary, it's totally straight forward as long as you have a video camera so you do everything in real time.

I did it and it was pretty straight forward to prove it. Couple of videos were enough. In ten minutes you can replicate this phenomenon twice and that's what i did and the viewer is like it's in front of your pc. No doubts, you set everything real time and you show everything real time. If you are interested i can give you the youtube links via PM


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> One possible explanation for throttling at 80 degrees is that it's not actually temp throttling but power throttling. Many are still using pre-320 drivers, which report the power limit wrong. Hence someone getting throttling at or around 80 degrees might mistake power throttling for temp throttling. Power consumption rises when the temp goes up, so power throttling may occur only when the temp hits around 80 degrees.


Nope that was with the 320.xx drivers, if it was power throttling the power limit sensor would have registered "1". Not the case. Easily to see current and max power values anyway and check if they have exceeded the threshold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> If you experience unexplainable throttling, you need to install 320.18 or later drivers with the newest version of Afterburner or Precision X and monitor the throttling reason flags. Only way to know for sure why exactly you get throttling.


I always used the latest, 320.18 were at the time i shoot the two videos that clearly capture the phenomenon (and the RMA got accepted).

Latest version of Precision as well.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Nope that was with the 320.xx drivers, if it was power throttling the power limit sensor would have registered "1". Not the case. Easily to see current and max power values anyway and check if they have exceeded the threshold.
> I always used the latest, 320.18 were at the time i shoot the two videos that clearly capture the phenomenon (and the RMA got accepted).
> 
> Latest version of Precision as well.


Well, a faulty product is a faulty product.









Just saying that _some reports_ of temp throttling even with raised temp limit might actually be power throttling.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> No, no, no, honestly, DO NOT apologize!!!
> 
> That actually was a great opportunity for me, you or anybody else to enlighten me as to *why the majority of the people seems to believe that throttling at 80C even when the temperature target has been set much higher is normal*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many cards have this phenomenon but i also know it can't be justified by the already known (at least to me) card and GPU Boost 2 specifications so i was hoping you or anybody else could provide me a link or two with technical specifications that say that Titans should throttle at 80C no matter what the temperature target the user have set because it's some kind of temp threshold and so forth.
> 
> In posts #10687 and #10689 i provide graphs with stock and modded bios, 2 different Titans, both RMAd for different reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, i apologize for making you apologize sir, that was not my intention.


As far as I can tell, when the temp limit is set to 80c, the card definitely throttles to lower clocks when it hits 80c. Encountered this problem when gaming and thats when I was advised to set a custom fan curve in AB. It was enough to keep temps below 80c for that time (probably because of the game I was playing which if memory serves me right was Tomb Raider).

I'm not too familiar with the specifics of GPU Boost 2.0, but as far as I have read it works much better with 780s than with Titans. For the best and most expensive consumer card on the planet, Titan sure is giving me a lot of headache.

In my experience when playing Metro Last Light, throttling was reduced a lot but not completely gone when I had upped the power limit to 115% from 100% (which also upped the temp limit to 94c). I've been using Murlocke's 1.162v and 1.175v BIOSes (1150MHz core clock) for gaming and Naennon's 1.212v BIOS (1202MHz core clock) for benching Valley. Upping the power limit (linked to temp limit, effectively upping the temp limit to 94 as well) with Murlocke's BIOS resulted in keeping the card at 1137MHz (so the 1 bin downclocking thing might actually be something). The card might have (not sure though as I was gaming) downclocked to 1124MHz once or twice, but its the 1137MHz point that I remember seeing over and over again.

Another thing I should mention is that when I contacted Murlocke, he told me that these modded BIOSes are responsible for the excessive heating (meaning the excess temps) and that the stock BIOSes keep the card much cooler even at the same clocks of the modded BIOS. Dont know if this is true for the TI BIOS though since I havent used it yet. I think if it could be identified what these modded BIOSes are doing to overheat the cards and fix it, it would help us to stay well below that supposedly 80c mark.

If you havent seen it yet, here is a thread by specopsFI on the subject of overclocking Titans and 780s. He knows quite a lot about it and probably has a lot to contribute.

Also on the matter of throttling, I installed the 320.39 drivers to see if it gave me a higher score in Valley. What was normal was that there was no throttling at all (had my eyes pegged on the core clock in the OSD) from the 1202MHz mark in Valley. What was beyond the ordinary for me is that (for as long as and as many times as I checked) there was no throttling in Crysis 3 from the 1150MHz mark with Murlocke's 1.162v BIOS (I needed 1.175v in Metro Last Light to stay close to the 1150MHz mark). Even the temps stayed around the 80c mark. And no, its not an isolated case for Crysis 3 because I then installed 320.49 from the official GeForce site and throttling came back at me like crazy, although the temps were not too different.

So thats all I have to share for now. Even if it doesnt help anyone, maybe someone can advise me based on these incidents as to what I can do to get a throttle-free, low-temp overclock on my Titan.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> As far as I can tell, when the temp limit is set to 80c, the card definitely throttles to lower clocks when it hits 80c. Encountered this problem when gaming and thats when I was advised to set a custom fan curve in AB. It was enough to keep temps below 80c for that time (probably because of the game I was playing which if memory serves me right was Tomb Raider).


If you leave the temp target to the default value of 80C then the card _should_ throttle at this temp so this is 101% within specs, that's the whole point and i am happy with it.

If you set the temp target to any other X value and the card throttles for no apparent reason (no power, voltage, overvoltage etc) below this X value then that's out of spec operation (this is our case).

Same if the card does not throttle when the temperature exceed the same X value.

Same thing with the power or any other cause of throttling. Sure we can be as unhappy as we like with Nvidia gave us a very restricted card with only 265W max power but that's the specs so it's take it or leave it, personally i knew it when before i buy it. But if the card power throttles below this then again it's out of spec operation (not our case here).

Btw personally i am very glad that Nvidia gave us all these limit sensors because at least when throttling occurs we know why. The 80C "invisible" threshold that some cards (and not all) have of course is an exception which may indicate that we are either missing some specs or Nvidia really got sloppy with this one...what can i say, i've got more questions than answers about this myself...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> If you leave the temp target to the default value of 80C then the card _should_ throttle at this temp so this is 101% within specs, that's the whole point and i am happy with it.
> 
> If you set the temp target to any other X value and the card throttles for no apparent reason (no power, voltage, overvoltage etc) below this X value then that's out of spec operation (this is our case).
> 
> Same if the card does not throttle when the temperature exceed the same X value.
> 
> Same thing with the power or any other cause of throttling. Sure we can be as unhappy as we like with Nvidia gave us a very restricted card with only 265W max power but that's the specs so it's take it or leave it, personally i knew it when before i buy it. But if the card power throttles below this then again it's out of spec operation (not our case here).
> 
> Btw personally i am very glad that Nvidia gave us all these limit sensors because at least when throttling occurs we know why. The 80C "invisible" threshold that some cards (and not all) have of course is an exception which may indicate that we are either missing some specs or Nvidia really got sloppy with this one...what can i say, i've got more questions than answers about this myself...


My card is very voltage hungry, and I can tell because it cant take anything more than 1202MHz in Valley even at 1.212v whereas people have benched Valley at 1300MHz+. Then again, maybe I missed something and thats why I cant get it to run at more than 1202MHz.

What I think is that GPU Boost 2.0 and those limits are good for people who dont overclock. They can get a free boost in performance without having to learning anything about overclocking and still keeping their GPU safe. Meanwhile, its people like us who want the most out of there cards at all times who are suffering the most. Sorry that I'm getting whiny.

So you RMA'd two Titans. How are your cards performing as far as throttling goes? Have you been able to get rid of throttling even if a little? Are there any other issues that you are facing?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> My card is very voltage hungry, and I can tell because it cant take anything more than 1202MHz in Valley even at 1.212v whereas people have benched Valley at 1300MHz+. Then again, maybe I missed something and thats why I cant get it to run at more than 1202MHz.
> 
> What I think is that GPU Boost 2.0 and those limits are good for people who dont overclock. They can get a free boost in performance without having to learning anything about overclocking and still keeping their GPU safe. Meanwhile, its people like us who want the most out of there cards at all times who are suffering the most. Sorry that I'm getting whiny.
> 
> So you RMA'd two Titans. How are your cards performing as far as throttling goes? Have you been able to get rid of throttling even if a little? Are there any other issues that you are facing?


I don't know where you have seen those clocks, but getting anything above 1200+ is AMAZING.
I can't get my cards above 1162 with max voltage. You should be VERY happy with what you have.

And 1200 stable is not for everybody.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for chiming in REP+
> 
> I'm getting 27*C on a XSPC 240 Rad. Fan speed 925 SP120


My GTX Titan idles at 20deg and hits 33deg under load. With the heater on and running Solidworks it idles at 24-25 and can hit 38deg under load also with the heater on. That's in my test bench signature rig.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I don't know where you have seen those clocks, but getting anything above 1200+ is AMAZING.
> I can't get my cards above 1162 with max voltage. You should be VERY happy with what you have.
> 
> And 1200 stable is not for everybody.


Pretty much.

I can bench at 1200-1230mhz but it's not stable by any means. My stable clock speed is 1179mhz. If you card is stable at 1200mhz you've got a good overclocker. But by stable I mean FarCry 3 stable. That's the best way to test for stability.


----------



## RushiMP

So I have tried a handful of modified BIOS floating around this thread. I have achieved similar results from most, I can hold 1097 mhz BF3 and 3Dmark stable 24/7. I can [email protected] 24/7 at 1202 mhz and only crash during gaming or benchmarks. I have tried 100% fan to see if it was a temperature issue, but it does not appear so. I think I just have a leaky card.

Is there any good reason not to try the Engineering BIOS? Driver conflicts, bricked cards?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So you RMA'd two Titans. How are your cards performing as far as throttling goes? Have you been able to get rid of throttling even if a little? Are there any other issues that you are facing?


If by the term "throttling" you are strictly referring to the power throttling because of the 265W power limit (106%) then both cards did what they were supposed to do.

With the stock bios both would throttle at some point even on stock clocks (SC version here) depending on the application.

Again, with 350W modded bios none of them throttled no matter what. Always flat line frequency/voltage no matter what. And that's the point of flashing a 350W or any high TDP bios, to get rid of the power throttling. 350W gives a very nice headroom.

No surpises here...









PS: First card boosted at 1058Mhz at 1.15V, second at 1045Mhz at 1.163V. OC-wise not many differences between the two other than the VRAM, second one had "better" VRAM OCability.


----------



## szeged

so, got my titan installed finally, and now my comp freezes after bios/setup page everytime. Updated my bios to the latest version to see if that would fix it but still no luck, anyone got any ideas? comp is in sig rig.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So I have tried a handful of modified BIOS floating around this thread. I have achieved similar results from most, I can hold 1097 mhz BF3 and 3Dmark stable 24/7. I can [email protected] 24/7 at 1202 mhz and only crash during gaming or benchmarks. I have tried 100% fan to see if it was a temperature issue, but it does not appear so. I think I just have a leaky card.
> 
> Is there any good reason not to try the Engineering BIOS? Driver conflicts, bricked cards?


Not at all, if you know what you are doing.

Are you running stock voltage? Because I think you can squeeze out a few more mhz out of this 1097mhz if you are not...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I don't know where you have seen those clocks, but getting anything above 1200+ is AMAZING.
> I can't get my cards above 1162 with max voltage. You should be VERY happy with what you have.
> 
> And 1200 stable is not for everybody.


Sorry I should have been more clear. 1202/1877 is the absolute highest I can bench Valley at. Tried 1202/1502 at 1.212v with Tomb Raider and it was nowhere near stable (crashed a few mins into the game), so I settled for 1150/1502 at varying voltages of 1.162v and 1.175v depending on the game. Havent tried anymore to get stable at any more speeds than that, since I havent been able to get rid of throttling and the high temps at these "low" clocks of 1150/1502.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, got my titan installed finally, and now my comp freezes after bios/setup page everytime. Updated my bios to the latest version to see if that would fix it but still no luck, anyone got any ideas? comp is in sig rig.


After BIOS post? So you can access bios?
It might be a problem with windows installation...

Try another PCI-E slot...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> After BIOS post? So you can access bios?
> It might be a problem with windows installation...
> 
> Try another PCI-E slot...


it freezes on the bios page aswell, can only access bios if i put in an older card i had laying around in the second pcie slot. pretty much freezes every time 10-20 seconds after start up.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry I should have been more clear. 1202/1877 is the absolute highest I can bench Valley at. Tried 1202/1502 at 1.212v with Tomb Raider and it was nowhere near stable (crashed a few mins into the game), so I settled for 1150/1502 at varying voltages of 1.162v and 1.175v depending on the game. Havent tried anymore to get stable at any more speeds than that, since I havent been able to get rid of throttling and the high temps at these "low" clocks of 1150/1502.


That seems to be the limit for most people.
Someone said that most Titans will overclock to 1150mhz, so I guess we are good.
You still have voltage to play with on your free time.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it freezes on the bios page aswell, can only access bios if i put in an older card i had laying around in the second pcie slot. pretty much freezes every time 10-20 seconds after start up.


Oh well... I think you will have to wait for someone with more experience...


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Not at all, if you know what you are doing.
> 
> Are you running stock voltage? Because I think you can squeeze out a few more mhz out of this 1097mhz if you are not...


Stable: 1097 mhz @ 1.175
Fold Stable: 1202 mhz @ 1.212
Game Unstable: 1202 mhz @ 1.212

I might just have a crap card and will never be able to be game stable at 1202, but I figure I would exhaust the BIOS options before calling it quits.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Stable: 1097 mhz @ 1.175
> Fold Stable: 1202 mhz @ 1.212
> Game Unstable: 1202 mhz @ 1.212
> 
> I might just have a crap card and will never be able to be game stable at 1202, but I figure I would exhaust the BIOS options before calling it quits.


i can't even make it to 1202 in anything at any voltage. You don't have anything to complain about.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> i can't even make it to 1202 in anything at any voltage. You don't have anything to complain about.


Why buy one, when you can buy two for twice the price I guess.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Stable: 1097 mhz @ 1.175
> Fold Stable: 1202 mhz @ 1.212
> Game Unstable: 1202 mhz @ 1.212
> 
> I might just have a crap card and will never be able to be game stable at 1202, but I figure I would exhaust the BIOS options before calling it quits.


Like I said, it is very rare to see anyone with a 1202mhz stable. Just because you cant game at 1202 does not mean you have a crap card.
Why do you have to be game stable at 1202? Just try a little lower. You will find your stable between 1150 and 1202. Fix that voltage to 1.212 and work your way down.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> That seems to be the limit for most people.
> Someone said that *most Titans will overclock to 1150mhz*, so I guess we are good.
> You still have voltage to play with on your free time.


1150MHz is the more common range, yes. But I really wanted my card to be game-stable at 1200MHz or higher. Guess thats why I'm slightly disappointed.

I've never manually changed the voltage other than through BIOS flashing. How do I unlock voltage changing options in Afterburner?

Also, what settings should I change in AB before proceeding with overvolting manually?

EDIT : Just flashed to the TI BIOS. Screen resolution was reduced to 800x600 at first boot and asked for a reboot. Did so, and the resolution returned to normal. Need I reinstall the drivers? Thanks!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 1150MHz is the more common range, yes. But I really wanted my card to be game-stable at 1200MHz or higher. Guess thats why I'm slightly disappointed.
> 
> I've never manually changed the voltage other than through BIOS flashing. How do I unlock voltage changing options in Afterburner?
> 
> EDIT : Just flashed to the TI BIOS. Screen resolution was reduced to 800x600 at first boot and asked for a reboot. Did so, and the resolution returned to normal. Need I reinstall the drivers? Thanks!


No you don't. You need to reboot because windows thinks it is a new card in the system. But you already have drivers installed, so you are good to go.
I don't know which bios you were using, but Naennon's was already at max voltage. SVL's you can manually change voltage with PrecisionX. Some people say it is better than Afterburner to manage voltage. But you should have it enabled anyway.

Good luck achieving 1200!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> No you don't. You need to reboot because windows thinks it is a new card in the system. But you already have drivers installed, so you are good to go.
> I don't know which bios you were using, but Naennon's was already at max voltage. SVL's you can manually change voltage with PrecisionX. Some people say it is better than Afterburner to manage voltage. But you should have it enabled anyway.
> 
> Good luck achieving 1200!


As far as I know, Murlocke modded Naennon's BIOS to three variants of 1150MHz core clock with three different voltages for people who wanted cooler cards. They're here : http://1pcent.com/?p=277

I unlocked voltage control option in AB. The slider only goes upto +100mV. What is the default voltage of the Titan with the TI BIOS? and how much does it become when I put it to +100mV? Does +100mV get me to 1.212v?

Thanks a lot for the help! Much appreciated!


----------



## Freelancer852

So maybe someone can answer/clarify my understanding of these power related questions.


The "Power Target" just adjust the card voltage withing a certain amount correct? What is 100% and what is 106% in volts?
If Power Target is indeed volts, do the modded card BIOS' just adjust the maximum percentage that you can set in Precision X? Or do they just set the voltage to a set number?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> As far as I know, Murlocke modded Naennon's BIOS to three variants of 1150MHz core clock with three different voltages for people who wanted cooler cards. They're here : http://1pcent.com/?p=277
> 
> I unlocked voltage control option in AB. The slider only goes upto +100mV. What is the default voltage of the Titan with the TI BIOS? and how much does it become when I put it to +100mV? Does +100mV get me to 1.212v?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help! Much appreciated!


We are here to help









The maximum voltage is 1.212v -- no matter what bios you use.
Naennon's original bios will already be at 1.212v without messing with overvolt slider.
SVL's bios have stock voltages, and you can manually set it to whatever you like. If you set to maximum, it will be 1.212v.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> So maybe someone can answer/clarify my understanding of these power related questions.
> 
> 
> The "Power Target" just adjust the card voltage withing a certain amount correct? What is 100% and what is 106% in volts?
> If Power Target is indeed volts, do the modded card BIOS' just adjust the maximum percentage that you can set in Precision X? Or do they just set the voltage to a set number?


Power Target is calculated in watts. 100% for the Titan is whatever TDP the Titan is rated at by nvidia. Unfortunately, even that 100% isnt cutting it for cards to achieve the clock speeds it otherwise would. So people are flashing to different BIOSes with 115%, 145% power target limit to successfully achieve their desired speeds.

With the TI BIOS you have to set everything in Afterburner or Precision X by yourself. For other BIOSes which boost to certain preset clocks at certain preset voltages, you have to adjust the memory speed and power limit in Afterburner.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> So maybe someone can answer/clarify my understanding of these power related questions.
> 
> 
> The "Power Target" just adjust the card voltage withing a certain amount correct? What is 100% and what is 106% in volts?
> If Power Target is indeed volts, do the modded card BIOS' just adjust the maximum percentage that you can set in Precision X? Or do they just set the voltage to a set number?


Power Target and voltage are different things.

1) Power Target let you give more power to the cards. The TDP limit with stock bios is 250W. If you set it to 106% you will let the card draw 265W.
The maximum you can draw with a unlocked bios is 300W. And that is the hard limit.

2) Voltage is locked to a maximum of 1.2v in stock bios. The more voltage you apply to the card, the more power it will need. So if you hit your power target because you increased voltage, your card will throttle. That's why you should flash a new bios and unlock power limits.

Voltage limits will raise from 1.2v to 1.212v with those bios as well. 1.212v is the hard limit for voltage.

3) You manually change VOLTAGE and POWER TARGET from separate sliders. You will never hit your power limit with moddified bios. You can only be limited by voltage, temperature or GPU itself.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> We are here to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maximum voltage is 1.212v -- no matter what bios you use.
> Naennon's original bios will already be at 1.212v without messing with overvolt slider.
> SVL's bios have stock voltages, and you can manually set it to whatever you like. If you set to maximum, it will be 1.212v.


Okay so maxing out the slider will give me 1.212v. But what if I want to run 1150MHz at 1.162v, which is fine for me in some games? By how much should I move the slider?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so maxing out the slider will give me 1.212v. But what if I want to run 1150MHz at 1.162v, which is fine for me in some games? By how much should I move the slider?


Check it yourself. Open GPU-Z, Start Render Test, and check your voltage.
1.162v probably is your stock voltage, so if you don't touch voltage slider, that's what you should get.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Check it yourself. Open GPU-Z, Start Render Test, and check your voltage.
> 1.162v probably is your stock voltage, so if you don't touch voltage slider, that's what you should get.


If I'm not wrong, and if +100mV gives 1212mV, then the stock voltage must be 1112mV that is 1.112v which seems more appropriate to me than 1.162v. Please check if my math is correct. If so then I think I have answered my own question.
Found render test, but I dont know how to monitor voltage. AB doesnt show it even after I enabled it in the settings. Sorry to bother you so much but I'm new to voltage settings.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> If I'm not wrong, and if +100mV gives 1212mV, then the stock voltage must be 1112mV that is 1.112v which seems more appropriate to me than 1.162v. Please check if my math is correct. If so then I think I have answered my own question.
> Found render test, but I dont know how to monitor voltage. AB doesnt show it even after I enabled it in the settings. Sorry to bother you so much but I'm new to voltage settings.


Forget those calculations, because thats not how AB works.
Stock voltage is 1.162v and to be honest I don't think you can set your voltage lower than stock with those bios.
BUT svl made a low voltage bios himself ( the same bios you are running right now, but made for lower voltages and temperatures ).
The stock voltage with that bios is 1.05v
If that's what you want, you should check it.

To check your voltages start render test in GPU-Z and go to "Sensors" tab.
VDDC graphic show your voltage.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Forget those calculations, because thats not how AB works.
> Stock voltage is 1.162v and to be honest I don't think you can set your voltage lower than stock with those bios.
> BUT svl made a low voltage bios himself ( the same bios you are running right now, but made for lower voltages and temperatures ).
> The stock voltage with that bios is 1.05v
> If that's what you want, you should check it.
> 
> To check your voltages start render test in GPU-Z and go to "Sensors" tab.
> VDDC graphic show your voltage.


Here's a screenshot :

Am I doing it right? Is the VDDC supposed to show 1.1500? Thanks again!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Here's a screenshot :
> 
> Am I doing it right? Is the VDDC supposed to show 1.1500? Thanks again!


Yes, your voltage is 1.15v right now.
Beware you haven't touched your core clocks yet. You are running only @ 875mhz now, because there is no GPU Boost.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Like I said, it is very rare to see anyone with a 1202mhz stable. Just because you cant game at 1202 does not mean you have a crap card.
> Why do you have to be game stable at 1202? Just try a little lower. You will find your stable between 1150 and 1202. Fix that voltage to 1.212 and work your way down.


I completely understand. Figured 1202 was the just the max default boost bin so I figured it was a reasonable goal. I just can't leave well enough alone.

In any event it sounds reasonable to find my best power/frequency balance some where around 1100 since I plan on getting a second card shortly and do not want to set lofty goals for the second specimen.


----------



## Mogwaii

Water.JPG 1969k .JPG file


My Water cooling build.: EK-KIT H3O 360 HFX + EK 120 rad

Water pump - 360 rad - i5 3570k @4.6 - 120 rad - Evga titan Ek waterblock @ 1201 mhz - Reservoir
Fans running at 1000rpm

i5 3570 temp with corsair h100i about 70-75 c . With this setup = 62-64 c in prime95 blend test
Titan on stock cooler ~85c high fan rpm . with this setup 28 idle temp , 37c 100% load

I also made an successfull IHS removal on the i5 , with a razorblade and removed the stock paste and glue and put noctua nt-h1 paste and remounted it with succes.

My first watercooling build.

Was a bit nervous when i mounted the titan block and when i removed the ihs on the i5 , but all went fine what i can measuse atm.
Will test it harder at the weekend.

I am stunned about the temp with the titan, high OC and still almost 50c belove stock temp







)

Not a perfect picture , but taken with my iphone4 in the half dark room, but it have to do.

//Rickard


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> My Water cooling build.: EK-KIT H3O 360 HFX + EK 120 rad
> 
> Water pump - 360 rad - i5 3570k @4.6 - 120 rad - Evga titan Ek waterblock @ 1201 mhz - Reservoir
> Fans running at 1000rpm
> 
> i5 3570 temp with corsair h100i about 70-75 c . With this setup = 62-64 c in prime95 blend test
> Titan on stock cooler ~85c high fan rpm . with this setup 28 idle temp , 37c 100% load
> 
> I also made an successfull IHS removal on the i5 , with a razorblade and removed the stock paste and glue and put noctua nt-h1 paste and remounted it with succes.
> 
> My first watercooling build.
> 
> Was a bit nervous when i mounted the titan block and when i removed the ihs on the i5 , but all went fine what i can measuse atm.
> Will test it harder at the weekend.
> 
> I am stunned about the temp with the titan, high OC and still almost 50c belove stock temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Not a perfect picture , but taken with my iphone4 in the half dark room, but it have to do.
> 
> //Rickard


Very nice setup !







Grats

Water really goes well with the Titan.
The temperature drop is astonishing


----------



## Mogwaii

Tryed to OC titan to 1215mhz



Worked like a charm , load temp 37-38c

3D mark fire strike :



And Heaven Test:



Tryed Metro Last Light , Bf3 , Crysis 3 , @ 2560x 1440 , 27" Dell screen.

Rock sollid 1215 mhz , no throttle or errors









Sorry for the spam. Bit exited atm


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Tryed to OC titan to 1215mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm , load temp 37-38c
> 
> 3D mark fire strike :
> 
> 
> 
> And Heaven Test:
> 
> 
> 
> Rock sollid 1215 mhz , no throttle or errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the spam. Bit exited atm


Your Valley score seems low for that clock. Did you do the tweaks listed on the valley thread?


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Your Valley score seems low for that clock. Did you do the tweaks listed on the valley thread?


No , didnt know it exists

What url is that?


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Power Target and voltage are different things.
> 
> 1) Power Target let you give more power to the cards. The TDP limit with stock bios is 250W. If you set it to 106% you will let the card draw 265W.
> The maximum you can draw with a unlocked bios is 300W. And that is the hard limit.
> 
> 2) Voltage is locked to a maximum of 1.2v in stock bios. The more voltage you apply to the card, the more power it will need. So if you hit your power target because you increased voltage, your card will throttle. That's why you should flash a new bios and unlock power limits.
> 
> Voltage limits will raise from 1.2v to 1.212v with those bios as well. 1.212v is the hard limit for voltage.
> 
> 3) You manually change VOLTAGE and POWER TARGET from separate sliders. You will never hit your power limit with moddified bios. You can only be limited by voltage, temperature or GPU itself.


Awesome, that's what I wanted to know!

I assume most of the modded BIOS' have the maximum TDP limited raised to 300W? I'm constantly hitting my power limit right now, and I believe that's what's causing my throttling. Am I right in assuming that voltage can't be adjusted in Precision with the stock BIOS? Whenever I click the voltages option in Precision X it's just empty with no adjustable settings. Do the modded BIOS' enable these features or just set a higher preset voltage?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> No , didnt know it exists
> 
> What url is that?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Yes, your voltage is 1.15v right now.
> Beware you haven't touched your core clocks yet. You are running only @ 875mhz now, because there is no GPU Boost.


Didnt change the voltage. Just set power limit to 110% and core clock to 1150MHz and left memory as it was. VDDC still sits at 1.1500V. Is this normal or was it supposed to change with the higher core clock?

EDIT : Also tried 1202MHz core but the driver crashed immediately.


----------



## Mogwaii

Google tweakings thats allowed and changed my settings.

I did not go all in , that is, i dont know if this is my max clock settings on core or mem. I just stayed 1215 mhz and boosted mem 100mhz and the test was smoth and no errors.



is that score an OK score or should that clock get more points to be "nice" ? =)

//Rickard


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Didnt change the voltage. Just set power limit to 110% and core clock to 1150MHz and left memory as it was. VDDC still sits at 1.1500V. Is this normal or was it supposed to change with the higher core clock?
> 
> EDIT : Also tried 1202MHz core but the driver crashed immediately.


If u havent tryed this yet = then try remove all adaptive settings in the nvidia controll panel and set all to maximum performance.

It helped me on stock cooler when i had driver crash on OC.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Google tweakings thats allowed and changed my settings.
> 
> I did not go all in , that is, i dont know if this is my max clock settings on core or mem. I just stayed 1201 mhz and boosted mem 100mhz and the test was smoth and no errors.
> 
> 
> 
> is that score an OK score or should that clock get more points to be "nice" ? =)
> 
> //Rickard


It's ok.

If you can get your memory up to 1800MHz(+600) for that bench, your score will improve. Even more so with a higher memory clock.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's ok.
> 
> If you can get your memory up to 1800MHz(+600) for that bench, your score will improve. Even more so with a higher memory clock.


Forgot to change to max performance in nvidia settings , all thoe it didnt do much for the score.

77.9 fps and 3259 score was the last run.

I am not here to brake some record , then i would go for 3770k instead of 3570k , but i think i got a nice chip due to the clock i can play in with no errors. Maby i can clock it even higher i dont know, But i am fine with these score atm









Thanks for the help and info.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Forgot to change to max performance in nvidia settings , all thoe it didnt do much for the score.
> 
> 77.9 fps and 3259 score was the last run.
> 
> I am not here to brake some record , then i would go for 3770k instead of 3570k , but i think i got a nice chip due to the clock i can play in with no errors. Maby i can clock it even higher i dont know, But i am fine with these score atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help and info.


No problem.

Valley is more gpu bound than cpu. Your 3570k is just as good as a 3770k in this bench.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Google tweakings thats allowed and changed my settings.
> 
> I did not go all in , that is, i dont know if this is my max clock settings on core or mem. I just stayed 1201 mhz and boosted mem 100mhz and the test was smoth and no errors.
> 
> 
> 
> is that score an OK score or should that clock get more points to be "nice" ? =)
> 
> //Rickard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Forgot to change to max performance in nvidia settings , all thoe it didnt do much for the score.
> 
> 77.9 fps and 3259 score was the last run.
> 
> I am not here to brake some record , then i would go for 3770k instead of 3570k , but i think i got a nice chip due to the clock i can play in with no errors. Maby i can clock it even higher i dont know, But i am fine with these score atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help and info.


Yeah, that score looks good.


----------



## szeged

Is there a way to reset a titan to stock bios if I can't actually use the titan? Its still causing my comp to crash.


----------



## Mogwaii

Flash it back to stock bios , but u need to boot with another grafic card or Igpu if u have 1 , then put the titan in 2nd slot on the motherboard.
there is a guide for it somewere on the forum


----------



## Mogwaii

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/5530#post_19578022

there is info


----------



## szeged

Imusing a uo7970 to post atm, titan is stuck in top pcie atl because I was trying to avoid draining my loop again lol. Oh well, ill try that, any helpful links to stock bios would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Forgot to change to max performance in nvidia settings , all thoe it didnt do much for the score.
> 
> 77.9 fps and 3259 score was the last run.
> 
> I am not here to brake some record , then i would go for 3770k instead of 3570k , but i think i got a nice chip due to the clock i can play in with no errors. Maby i can clock it even higher i dont know, But i am fine with these score atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help and info.


Ps . my clock is 1215mhz not 1201 like i typed


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Imusing a uo7970 to post atm, titan is stuck in top pcie atl because I was trying to avoid draining my loop again lol. Oh well, ill try that, any helpful links to stock bios would be greatly appreciated.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/5530#post_19578022


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Didnt change the voltage. Just set power limit to 110% and core clock to 1150MHz and left memory as it was. VDDC still sits at 1.1500V. Is this normal or was it supposed to change with the higher core clock?
> 
> EDIT : Also tried 1202MHz core but the driver crashed immediately.


No, no. Stock voltage must be 1.15v for you. It will not change with higher clocks. You have to change manually.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Awesome, that's what I wanted to know!
> 
> I assume most of the modded BIOS' have the maximum TDP limited raised to 300W? I'm constantly hitting my power limit right now, and I believe that's what's causing my throttling. Am I right in assuming that voltage can't be adjusted in Precision with the stock BIOS? Whenever I click the voltages option in Precision X it's just empty with no adjustable settings. Do the modded BIOS' enable these features or just set a higher preset voltage?


Yes. All you have to do is set Power Target to maximum in every bios ( some of them don't even need this eg SVL's ). All of them are 300W.
Yes, you will unlock voltage control with a new bios as well.
You can up voltage with stock bios up to 1.2v. With other bioses, 1.212v


----------



## Professional

I hope one day i can get a better cooling so i can OC that Titan as many do here and OC the CPU and memory and mobo and everything even the SSD OC, hahaha


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> As far as I can tell, when the temp limit is set to 80c, the card definitely throttles to lower clocks when it hits 80c. Encountered this problem when gaming and thats when I was advised to set a custom fan curve in AB. It was enough to keep temps below 80c for that time (probably because of the game I was playing which if memory serves me right was Tomb Raider).
> 
> I'm not too familiar with the specifics of GPU Boost 2.0, but as far as I have read it works much better with 780s than with Titans. For the best and most expensive consumer card on the planet, Titan sure is giving me a lot of headache.
> 
> In my experience when playing Metro Last Light, throttling was reduced a lot but not completely gone when I had upped the power limit to 115% from 100% (which also upped the temp limit to 94c). I've been using Murlocke's 1.162v and 1.175v BIOSes (1150MHz core clock) for gaming and Naennon's 1.212v BIOS (1202MHz core clock) for benching Valley. Upping the power limit (linked to temp limit, effectively upping the temp limit to 94 as well) with Murlocke's BIOS resulted in keeping the card at 1137MHz (so the 1 bin downclocking thing might actually be something). The card might have (not sure though as I was gaming) downclocked to 1124MHz once or twice, but its the 1137MHz point that I remember seeing over and over again.
> 
> Another thing I should mention is that when I contacted Murlocke, he told me that these modded BIOSes are responsible for the excessive heating (meaning the excess temps) and that the stock BIOSes keep the card much cooler even at the same clocks of the modded BIOS. Dont know if this is true for the TI BIOS though since I havent used it yet. I think if it could be identified what these modded BIOSes are doing to overheat the cards and fix it, it would help us to stay well below that supposedly 80c mark.
> 
> If you havent seen it yet, here is a thread by specopsFI on the subject of overclocking Titans and 780s. He knows quite a lot about it and probably has a lot to contribute.
> 
> Also on the matter of throttling, I installed the 320.39 drivers to see if it gave me a higher score in Valley. What was normal was that there was no throttling at all (had my eyes pegged on the core clock in the OSD) from the 1202MHz mark in Valley. What was beyond the ordinary for me is that (for as long as and as many times as I checked) there was no throttling in Crysis 3 from the 1150MHz mark with Murlocke's 1.162v BIOS (I needed 1.175v in Metro Last Light to stay close to the 1150MHz mark). Even the temps stayed around the 80c mark. And no, its not an isolated case for Crysis 3 because I then installed 320.49 from the official GeForce site and throttling came back at me like crazy, although the temps were not too different.
> 
> So thats all I have to share for now. Even if it doesnt help anyone, maybe someone can advise me based on these incidents as to what I can do to get a throttle-free, low-temp overclock on my Titan.






You are doing things to your card that are not recommended (by anyone) for stock coolers...

oh, and how do i OC my SSD?!


----------



## Masta Squidge

I overclock my SSD by using a ramdisk instead.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I overclock my SSD by using a ramdisk instead.


Thought that RAMdisk is for RAM.

Anyway, i was kidding, we will see once i finish my build that i stuck with it for weeks then i will give that Titan a Hard-core one day and see what it can do.


----------



## Masta Squidge

As for the 780s getting better clocks with less throttling... why do you think that is?

It has a whole section of its GPU missing, so naturally it is going to draw a percentage less power, meaning it wont throttle as quickly, it doesn't get as hot, and there are less things to go wrong... so it doesnt surprise me at all that they are seemingly all hitting 1200 mhz, when even my POS titan does 1137 with a questionable power supply and stock bios.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Thought that RAMdisk is for RAM.
> 
> Anyway, i was kidding, we will see once i finish my build that i stuck with it for weeks then i will give that Titan a Hard-core one day and see what it can do.


Le Sigh.

Every time I mention the word ramdisk, there is always someone who has it backwards.

A ram disk is a hard disk which is mounted in the ram instead of on... a disk. It turns a portion of the memory into an ultra fast hard drive, which of course does not save data between shutdowns. You typically load disk images into the ramdisk like it's a big, virtual cd drive.... except you can install games and programs to it.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Le Sigh.
> 
> Every time I mention the word ramdisk, there is always someone who has it backwards.
> 
> A ram disk is a hard disk which is mounted in the ram instead of on... a disk. It turns a portion of the memory into an ultra fast hard drive, which of course does not save data between shutdowns. You typically load disk images into the ramdisk like it's a big, virtual cd drive.... except you can install games and programs to it.


I see

Honestly, never heard about it, but does it have popular usage? I feel it is not that great tool to use for long even it may give fast something, it reminds me of those apps that i can insert a USB flash drive and use it as an extended memory size if it works.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> I see
> 
> Honestly, never heard about it, but does it have popular usage? I feel it is not that great tool to use for long even it may give fast something, it reminds me of those apps that i can insert a USB flash drive and use it as an extended memory size if it works.


Imagine if your hard disk had read/write speeds of 10 gigabytes per second or more, and access times that make an SSD look like it is frozen in molasses.

It also costs a LOT more per GB than an SSD though, but when you have 16-32GB of ram, may as well use it for something when it isn't busy being filled by video or something.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Imagine if your hard disk had read/write speeds of 10 gigabytes per second or more, and access times that make an SSD look like it is frozen in molasses.
> 
> It also costs a LOT more per GB than an SSD though, but when you have 16-32GB of ram, may as well use it for something when it isn't busy being filled by video or something.


Will read about it more, until that time i can't wait to use my Titan, if it will blow me away then i would like to buy a second one, i can't afford to have 3-SLi or Quad Sli.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Will read about it more, until that time i can't wait to use my Titan, if it will blow me away then i would like to buy a second one, i can't afford to have 3-SLi or Quad Sli.


I personally have mine set up to load a particular disk image at bootup, in this case it is Diablo III. It is in the ramdisk and available, most times, before I ever try to fire it up. I never even notice the process, and it leaves aprox 4GB of available ram, which is more than enough for general use.

When I need the ram for something else, I just unmount the image and disable the ramdisk.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> As for the 780s getting better clocks with less throttling... why do you think that is?
> 
> It has a whole section of its GPU missing, so naturally it is going to draw a percentage less power, meaning it wont throttle as quickly, it doesn't get as hot, and there are less things to go wrong... so it doesnt surprise me at all that they are seemingly all hitting 1200 mhz, when even my POS titan does 1137 with a questionable power supply and stock bios.


So, aren't those bios's extremely speeding up the decay of the gpu since titans power phase section is slightly lacking?


----------



## Freelancer852

I would do a ramdisk with only 16GB of memory... If you had 32-64GB of memory MAYBE.

Although it's really only worth it if you leave your PC on, and only install things that you don't mind potentially losing off the RAM when it shuts down (games and such). However it's still not really worth it if you have an SSD since you likely won't see a performance/speed increase from a good SSD or SSD RAID 0 setup compared to a ramdisk. I have two Samsung 840 Pro 256GB's in RAID 0 and they have a 1077 MB/s read.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I would do a ramdisk with only 16GB of memory... If you had 32-64GB of memory MAYBE.
> 
> Although it's really only worth it if you leave your PC on, and only install things that you don't mind potentially losing off the RAM when it shuts down (games and such). However it's still not really worth it if you have an SSD since you likely won't see a performance/speed increase from a good SSD or SSD RAID 0 setup compared to a ramdisk. I have two Samsung 840 Pro 256GB's in RAID 0 and they have a 1077 MB/s read.


What were your drives clocking pre-raid0


----------



## Professional

Yes, since i've got SSD i never look back and really i don't feel i need something to turbo my reading/writing processing, but it may come handy sometimes, dunno if my kids rig will help with ramdisk, i just installed 1 SSD for them that is 128GB only, but i gave them 16GB of RAM [Corsair Dom. Plat. 1600MHz].


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I would do a ramdisk with only 16GB of memory... If you had 32-64GB of memory MAYBE.
> 
> Although it's really only worth it if you leave your PC on, and only install things that you don't mind potentially losing off the RAM when it shuts down (games and such). However it's still not really worth it if you have an SSD since you likely won't see a performance/speed increase from a good SSD or SSD RAID 0 setup compared to a ramdisk. I have two Samsung 840 Pro 256GB's in RAID 0 and they have a 1077 MB/s read.


1077 MB/s read is a hell of a lot slower than 10,000+ bud. I didn't make a typo when I said gigaBYTEs.

As for how much ram you use, if you have a lot of ram (for other reasons, or just because) there is no harm at all in using nearly all of it for the ramdisk. I have 16GB, and I run a 12GB ramdisk.

Whenever I get the other 16GB in there, I will run a 24-26GB ramdisk, and start running more games off it. It only takes about a minute to load a 12GB disk image, and that's with a single 7200 RPM WD drive.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, aren't those bios's extremely speeding up the decay of the gpu since titans power phase section is slightly lacking?


Where did you get this from?

The Titan's power is fine. You really only need more for stupid levels of overclocking. If you keep it cool enough, a 1200mhz Titan will last more than long enough.


----------



## szeged

I got GPU-Z to recognize the titan and shows that its running at stock clocks, but im still having the same problem that my computer freezes after POST. Is this a motherboard problem then? im running the latest bios.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I would do a ramdisk with only 16GB of memory... If you had 32-64GB of memory MAYBE.
> 
> Although it's really only worth it if you leave your PC on, and only install things that you don't mind potentially losing off the RAM when it shuts down (games and such). However it's still not really worth it if you have an SSD since you likely won't see a performance/speed increase from a good SSD or SSD RAID 0 setup compared to a ramdisk. I have two Samsung 840 Pro 256GB's in RAID 0 and they have a 1077 MB/s read.
> 
> 
> 
> 1077 MB/s read is a hell of a lot slower than 10,000+ bud. I didn't make a typo when I said gigaBYTEs.
Click to expand...

I know you didn't make a mistake, and yeah a ramdisk will be faster in benchmarks. You just don't see the benefit in ANY kind of gaming application. My SSD's already load levels and games instantly, they only "waiting" I'm doing has to do with syncing with the server or just waiting on the game engine to get itself in order.


----------



## marc0053

So I have reached 82.3 FPS in Valley with my titan Asic quality 69.3.
I tried to run with higher memory and valley crashed. Now i cant get better than 72-73fps...
I reformat my pc using windows 8 and got 82ish fps, crashed again, now back to 72-73fps.
I tried a complete nvidia driver removal and still get 72-73 fps max. I tried Naennon and Other various bios and getting similar results. Has anyone encountered this problem before? This happened with whql 320.18 drivers. Now running 320.49 beta and getting similar results.


----------



## freshydeff

i got a different issue. it seems after i play planetside 2, when i go back to heaven bench 4.0 i cant get anything higher than 30 fps. weird.


----------



## szeged

everyone is suggesting to try my titan in a different system to see if its the card thats messed up, i currently have an evga hydro copper block on it and dont want to ruin the thermal pads on it to uninstall it to air to test it on my other system, do you think it would be possible to just install it in the other system really quick and boot and see if i can make any progress without messing up the card because it would only have the evga waterblock on it? maybe if i point some fans at it? it should only take 20-30 seconds to find out if it works right?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I got GPU-Z to recognize the titan and shows that its running at stock clocks, but im still having the same problem that my computer freezes after POST. Is this a motherboard problem then? im running the latest bios.


Isn't this a common gigabyte problem with intel boards? GPUs freeze during or after POST? Happened to mine, it wouldn't even POST. I had to install an old GTX 295 to get into the BIOS and update the BIOS and then change the boot settings of the GPU.

Can't remember for the life of me what the inside of an AMD board BIOS looks like but maybe that'll help you. Call the shop you got the board from and get them to help you. Mot of time they know things like that.


----------



## szeged

just looked at the date on the latest bios update for my mobo model, 1-24-2013, titan release date, 2-19-2013. Think its possible that since the latest bios update came before the titan was released that my mobo is simply not compatable? if thats the case i have been keeping my eye on the new haswell processors and switching back to intel.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So I have tried a handful of modified BIOS floating around this thread. I have achieved similar results from most, I can hold 1097 mhz BF3 and 3Dmark stable 24/7. I can [email protected] 24/7 at 1202 mhz and only crash during gaming or benchmarks. I have tried 100% fan to see if it was a temperature issue, but it does not appear so. I think I just have a leaky card.
> 
> Is there any good reason not to try the Engineering BIOS? Driver conflicts, bricked cards?


Engineering BIOS is the best BIOS to use from my experience. Would definitely give it a try.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just looked at the date on the latest bios update for my mobo model, 1-24-2013, titan release date, 2-19-2013. Think its possible that since the latest bios update came before the titan was released that my mobo is simply not compatable? if thats the case i have been keeping my eye on the new haswell processors and switching back to intel.


That's why I suggested changing the boot settings of the GPU in the BIOS. Might help. Usually they test and certify these things long before the release date of things but I don't know if that's a BETA BIOS or...


----------



## szeged

my bios dont have any boot options other than to select what to boot from first, hdd cdrom usb etc.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my bios dont have any boot options other than to select what to boot from first, hdd cdrom usb etc.


Sorry I can't remember anything about AMD board BIOSs but you'd be looking for a legacy ROM/EFI compatable option in a boot display option or something. If it has one.

Read your manual. You getting a post error code?


----------



## szeged

yeah i already triple checked for a legacy support option all over my bios after a evga rep suggested to look for it. looks like my only other option right now is to find someone with a decent system i can test the titan on to see if it really is my mobo or if the titan is having problems for some reason. gpu-z afterburner and precisionX all show the titan working correctly but i cant test it for myself because of the boot freeze problem. spent the past 2 days trying everything i could with this mobo/bios to get this thing working, looks like ill be looking around town for other comp enthusiasts willing to let me test my card lol.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> As for the 780s getting better clocks with less throttling... why do you think that is?
> 
> It has a whole section of its GPU missing, so naturally it is going to draw a percentage less power, meaning it wont throttle as quickly, it doesn't get as hot, and there are less things to go wrong... so it doesnt surprise me at all that they are seemingly all hitting 1200 mhz, when even my POS titan does 1137 with a questionable power supply and stock bios.


Yes, simply put they clock higher because their is less GPU drawing power so it gets slightly more power and this equals slightly higher clocks.

Should be interesting to see how high the Lightning and Classifieds clock with better power delivery system. Should keep it more stable towards the end of the overclock threshold for whatever voltage the card is running.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i already triple checked for a legacy support option all over my bios after a evga rep suggested to look for it. looks like my only other option right now is to find someone with a decent system i can test the titan on to see if it really is my mobo or if the titan is having problems for some reason. gpu-z afterburner and precisionX all show the titan working correctly but i cant test it for myself because of the boot freeze problem. spent the past 2 days trying everything i could with this mobo/bios to get this thing working, looks like ill be looking around town for other comp enthusiasts willing to let me test my card lol.


Sorry I haven't been following your troubles. But how are you checking the GTX Titan in GPU-Z and precisionx if it freezes when you boot?


----------



## szeged

im using an old 9800gt i pulled out of another system i had lying around and put it in the first pcie slot with the titan in the second, my comp is picking up both cards on gpuz, afterburner and precisionx. Booting with the 9800 or my 7970 everything works fine, put the titan on top and boom, problem overload.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im using an old 9800gt i pulled out of another system i had lying around and put it in the first pcie slot with the titan in the second, my comp is picking up both cards on gpuz, afterburner and precisionx. Booting with the 9800 or my 7970 everything works fine, put the titan on top and boom, problem overload.


My guess would be its not the card then at all. Call the shop you got the board from and let them deal with the headache.


----------



## szeged

might just put the 7970 back in and use that till the http://www.pcper.com/category/tags/maximus-vi formula is released and run a x87 system then instead of am3+ im guessing its the mobo compatability issue, unfortunately for me it took 2 days to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I know you didn't make a mistake, and yeah a ramdisk will be faster in benchmarks. You just don't see the benefit in ANY kind of gaming application. My SSD's already load levels and games instantly, they only "waiting" I'm doing has to do with syncing with the server or just waiting on the game engine to get itself in order.


Instantly you say.

Yeah, I thought that too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Where did you get this from?
> 
> The Titan's power is fine. You really only need more for stupid levels of overclocking. If you keep it cool enough, a 1200mhz Titan will last more than long enough.


eh, i was one of the people waiting on an msi lightning titan.

I'm pretty sure i have to wait to jump to one of the 350W bios' My 850psu would most likely stroke out with everything in my case.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> everyone is suggesting to try my titan in a different system to see if its the card thats messed up, i currently have an evga hydro copper block on it and dont want to ruin the thermal pads on it to uninstall it to air to test it on my other system, do you think it would be possible to just install it in the other system really quick and boot and see if i can make any progress without messing up the card because it would only have the evga waterblock on it? maybe if i point some fans at it? it should only take 20-30 seconds to find out if it works right?


If u do that there is a Big chance that u have to remove the hydro copper and mount it on a new card since the card without water wouldnt live very long without water.
I wouldnt do that if i were you.

I am no expert on watercooling but i doubt they design a cooler for water that survive without water nomatter if u cool it with fans.

Sounds like a bit expensive to find out the hard way , the termal pads u have mounted and wich u might have to reset isnt a cost at all compare to a new card









Try to do less Oc , maby 50 or 100 mhz less and se if the results is the same.

Or try another bios.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im using an old 9800gt i pulled out of another system i had lying around and put it in the first pcie slot with the titan in the second, my comp is picking up both cards on gpuz, afterburner and precisionx. Booting with the 9800 or my 7970 everything works fine, put the titan on top and boom, problem overload.


Have you tried a clean install of windows? Aren't you suppose to take it apart anyways to replace the LED. I got the LED size for you. It's 3mm LED.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> No, no. Stock voltage must be 1.15v for you. It will not change with higher clocks. You have to change manually.


Stock voltage can vary between cards? Did not know that.
So if generally the stock voltage is 1.162v and the stock voltage on mine in 1.150v, does it indicate some kind of an anomaly? Or is it good that my card can run the same speeds as other cards with lesser voltage?
Thanks !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> *You are doing things to your card that are not recommended (by anyone) for stock coolers...*
> 
> oh, and how do i OC my SSD?!


Which ones do you mean?
Is "not recommended" an euphemism for "dangerous and harmful"?
Dont know anything about SSDs, if that question was pointed towards me.

Thanks for your input!









*EDIT* : Read the discussion about RAMdisk helping benchmarks and couldnt but be curious. So I have some questions regarding the matter.

i) How much of a difference does a RAMdisk make in FPS in Valley 1.0 with a single Titan compared to an SSD?
ii) I have 16GB of RAM. Can I run Valley 1.0 on a RAMdisk since it doesnt take up too much space?
iii) May I please have a guide on how to create RAMdisks?
Thanks a lot!









*2ND EDIT* (to prevent double posting) :
Tried overclocking with Precision X for the first time. I set the core to +400 (1276MHz) and it showed correctly in GPU-Z but in Precision X it shows as 1267MHz. Is this normal? If not, then how can I fix it? Thanks!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Got my 2 Titans in SLI running stable with stock coolers at 1124mhz each. The problem is that one the first titan is running ar 74 degrees celcius, while the second one runs ar 59 degrees. Is it normal for the second card to run cooler?

Im usiing a Gigabyte motherboard z77x up4 th, 3770k, 1600mhz vengeance ram, on a corsair 900d case.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Got my 2 Titans in SLI running stable with stock coolers at 1124mhz each. The problem is that one the first titan is running ar 74 degrees celcius, while the second one runs ar 59 degrees. Is it normal for the second card to run cooler?
> 
> Im usiing a Gigabyte motherboard z77x up4 th, 3770k, 1600mhz vengeance ram, on a corsair 900d case.


Yes, because the top card isnt getting enough air to cool down. Try using a more aggressive fan profile on the top card and ensure that your case is not lacking airflow. Insufficient ventilation increases the temperature by a notable margin, at least for me it does.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Yes, because the top card isnt getting enough air to cool down. Try using a more aggressive fan profile on the top card and ensure that your case is not lacking airflow. Insufficient ventilation increases the temperature by a notable margin, at least for me it does.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Helps a lot, I ordered 2 hydro copper water blocks for the titans, I'm just gonna go with water cooling for just the cards.

I tried setting a more aggressive fan profile, but same results, top card is running 10 degrees hotter.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Stock voltage can vary between cards? Did not know that.
> So if generally the stock voltage is 1.162v and the stock voltage on mine in 1.150v, does it indicate some kind of an anomaly? Or is it good that my card can run the same speeds as other cards with lesser voltage?
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2ND EDIT* (to prevent double posting) :
> Tried overclocking with Precision X for the first time. I set the core to +400 (1276MHz) and it showed correctly in GPU-Z but in Precision X it shows as 1267MHz. Is this normal? If not, then how can I fix it? Thanks!


No. Stock voltage on stock bios is 1.1625v, because that is the maximum set by GPU Boost to work with. As your clock goes up, so does your voltage.
Stock voltage on TI bios is 1.15v. Your card can work at 875mhz with much less voltage, if you want. If you stick with that 875mhz you can run it as low as 1.05v. That doesnt mean you can clock your core to 1000mhz with that same voltage.

Quick look at clockspeed bins: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6774/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-2-titans-performance-unveiled/2

Try overclocking your core with multiples of 13. See if that makes your readings on both programs correct.


----------



## steverebo

Sign me up to the club got my titan and backplate up and running and im loving it


----------



## fommof

Stock voltage on stock bios varies depending on the card.

My #1 Titan had *1.15V stock voltage* (ASIC around 80%, default boost at 1058Mhz) , my #2 had *1.163V stock voltage* (ASIC around 70%, default boost at 1045Mhz). Always with the stock bios.

PS: Stock/starting voltage on TI bios (SC) was 1.137V last time i used it (not talking about the low volt version) so unless i have missed something...

For instance, a session of Crysis 3 with #1 Titan, TI SC bios, at 1084Mhz and "stock" voltage (1.137V) etc etc...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Have you tried a clean install of windows? Aren't you suppose to take it apart anyways to replace the LED. I got the LED size for you. It's 3mm LED.


Yeah I tried a clean install. Trying to get the card working before I take everything apart just so I know it works.


----------



## RushiMP

Finally settled on the TI BIOS. No more Boost 2.0, just wonderful manual control.

Seems I can get to 1176 with 1.212; but I going to try and see how low I can get the voltage at 1097 and just call it a day.

In other news I did manage to temporarily brick my card by trying to edit the TI BIOS, easy recovery using a second GTX 480 I had laying around.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Seems I can get to 1176 with 1.212; but I going to try and see how low I can get the voltage at 1097 and just call it a day.


Interesting, funny thing is that both my Titans had been tested at 1097Mhz, the only difference is that i did it backwards so i was trying to find out at which freqs the cards were really stable with 1.137V, 1.15V and 1.163V using the TI bios.

Titan #1 was 101% stable at 1097Mhz, 1.15V, +240 mem.
Titan #2 was 101% stable at 1097Mhz, 1.163V, +300 mem.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Interesting, funny thing is that both my Titans had been tested at 1097Mhz, the only difference is that i did it backwards so i was trying to find out at which freqs the cards were really stable with 1.137V, 1.15V and 1.163V using the TI bios.
> 
> Titan #1 was 101% stable at 1097Mhz, 1.15V, +240 mem.
> Titan #2 was 101% stable at 1097Mhz, 1.163V, +300 mem.


I always have just juiced it up and see how fast it can run, then try and trim things up to make it reasonable. I never liked wondering how much I left on the table, it makes my tweaking fingers itchy, and that leads to weekends of changes and testing instead of playing.

I also wanted to make sure I settled on something reasonable to when my second card arrives I can try and sync them up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Stock voltage can vary between cards? Did not know that.
> So if generally the stock voltage is 1.162v and the stock voltage on mine in 1.150v, does it indicate some kind of an anomaly? Or is it good that my card can run the same speeds as other cards with lesser voltage?
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones do you mean?
> Is "not recommended" an euphemism for "dangerous and harmful"?
> Dont know anything about SSDs, if that question was pointed towards me.
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* : Read the discussion about RAMdisk helping benchmarks and couldnt but be curious. So I have some questions regarding the matter.
> 
> i) How much of a difference does a RAMdisk make in FPS in Valley 1.0 with a single Titan compared to an SSD?
> ii) I have 16GB of RAM. Can I run Valley 1.0 on a RAMdisk since it doesnt take up too much space?
> iii) May I please have a guide on how to create RAMdisks?
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2ND EDIT* (to prevent double posting) :
> Tried overclocking with Precision X for the first time. I set the core to +400 (1276MHz) and it showed correctly in GPU-Z but in Precision X it shows as 1267MHz. Is this normal? If not, then how can I fix it? Thanks!


yes, dangerous to do what you are doing with stock cooler on...


----------



## Mogwaii

Hi all.

What bios is the most used of the Titan users in this forum, exxept stock that is.

I use naeonon 121gb115 and it works like a charm , but i think i hit the "roof" if i clock the memory to much ,so atm i am looking at 121nv150.rom.

Does any1 know if there is more that max watt usage difference between thoes 2 bioses?

//Rickard


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> What bios do most is the most used for Titan in this forum, exxept stock that is.
> 
> I use naeonon 121gb115 and it works like a charm , but i think i hit the "roof" if i clock the memory to much ,so atm i am looking at 121nv150.rom.
> 
> Does any1 know if there is more that max watt usage difference between thoes 2 bioses?
> 
> //Rickard


Those seem to work for most people and I got good results trying to find my max clocks using those; however, I believe they lock your 3D voltages at the highest settings. Also, I have never really been able to pull more than 130% from the card, so at some point its just overkill.

In the end I used those to find my max clocks and then got the Tech Inferno BIOS which is without turbo boost and allows you to use Precision X to set your clocks and voltages like the good old days before Kepler. The TI bios also has voltage scaling with 3D load and clocks to behave more like the normal BIOS. It also seems to eliminate the 80C throttle on my card. Now I can set it to [email protected] and let it run quietly to to 90C no problem.

The TI BIOS is the one these cards should have come with to begin with.


----------



## skupples

I need some advice... You all think corsair hx850 can handle the 350 watt bios on two titans, with a 3570k at 4.6ghz, 20 fans, dual pump?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I need some advice... You all think corsair hx850 can handle the 350 watt bios on two titans, with a 3570k at 4.6ghz, 20 fans, dual pump?


Doubt it, if it did you would be looking for problems. Random reboots, periodic over current protection. There are several power supply calculators on the web, Enermax has one of the most thorough. Based on your info you would be 850-900, and that leaves no room for error. You do not want to run a unit at its rated capacity. Ideally you want to be near 50%, but somewhere between 50-90 is acceptable.

Best Calulator:
http://www.enermax.outervision.com/

Others:
http://support.asus.com/powersupply.aspx
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## Nemessss

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-Titan-Grafikkarte-256920/Tests/GTX-Titan-Extrem-Overclocking-GTX-880-1076043/


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-Titan-Grafikkarte-256920/Tests/GTX-Titan-Extrem-Overclocking-GTX-880-1076043/


A decent overclock, but was expecting something extreme & do not see it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Doubt it, if it did you would be looking for problems. Random reboots, periodic over current protection. There are several power supply calculators on the web, Enermax has one of the most thorough. Based on your info you would be 850-900, and that leaves no room for error. You do not want to run a unit at its rated capacity. Ideally you want to be near 50%, but somewhere between 50-90 is acceptable.
> 
> Best Calulator:
> http://www.enermax.outervision.com/
> 
> Others:
> http://support.asus.com/powersupply.aspx
> http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


Yeah, i figured as much... 700w from cards alone doesn't leave much room... lol

Guess i'm going to have to add on a 1,200W to my xmas rebuild









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-Titan-Grafikkarte-256920/Tests/GTX-Titan-Extrem-Overclocking-GTX-880-1076043/


yeah... no thanks.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, i figured as much... 700w from cards alone doesn't leave much room... lol
> 
> Guess i'm going to have to add on a 1,200W to my xmas rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... no thanks.


You could always get a second second hand 850 and run pimptastic dualies. Then you would be near the 50% load mark and look sweet doing it.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, i figured as much... 700w from cards alone doesn't leave much room... lol
> 
> Guess i'm going to have to add on a 1,200W to my xmas rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... no thanks.


And that is why i went with 1200+ PSU first place, all think some may not go with 2 cards powerful and not OC and such, i just want to be on safe side, even if someone will say that with 3 cards and CPU OC and many fans and few HDDs/SSDs i can barely reach 900W i still can't believe it, maybe some tests can show it, but it is not always the case someone can have stable 900W always or will not reach or exceed 1000W, but i know many will give me many proof that even if i fill the case with many components it will be barely under 1000W.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> And that is why i went with 1200+ PSU first place, all think some may not go with 2 cards powerful and not OC and such, i just want to be on safe side, even if someone will say that with 3 cards and CPU OC and many fans and few HDDs/SSDs i can barely reach 900W i still can't believe it, maybe some tests can show it, but it is not always the case someone can have stable 900W always or will not reach or exceed 1000W, but i know many will give me many proof that even if i fill the case with many components it will be barely under 1000W.


Yeah, iv'e had this psu for about 2 years now. Guess iv'e out grown it.









Strange readings in valley, clocking my titansat 1.25ghz while everything else tracks it at 1,097 (stock boost w/ water blocks)



so, gpu-z and precX show gpu's at 850mhz when running the bench in windowed mode, but the benchmark reads 1.254ghz... It also reads this in fullscreen when the gpu's are actually working hard at 1,097 (stock no oc)


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, iv'e had this psu for about 2 years now. Guess iv'e out grown it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange readings in valley, clocking my titansat 1.25ghz while everything else tracks it at 1,097 (stock boost w/ water blocks)
> 
> 
> 
> so, gpu-z and precX show gpu's at 850mhz when running the bench in windowed mode, but the benchmark reads 1.254ghz... It also reads this in fullscreen when the gpu's are actually working hard at 1,097 (stock no oc)


Only use afterburner and precisionx to track your GPU clocks. Everything else can read them wrong.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Only use afterburner and precisionx to track your GPU clocks. Everything else can read them wrong.


Yeah, i always run precX monitoring pop out in the background... I was just extremely thrown off by the discrepancy. It was never this far off with my 670's.

So, as to that asic convo a few days ago... My two cards are pretty far apart... Top at 1097, bottom at 1058. So i decided to check my ASIC. Top card is 81% bottom card is 61%... Both under full blocks.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I have been tinkering with my Titans in 2 way SLI, I can't seem to find a definite answer to this redundant question. maybe someone here knows....

Will a 3770k bottleneck 2 titans in SLI mode?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nah, 3770K is enough for two. Though if you are spending $2k for video cards you may as well step up to 2011 IMO.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nah, 3770K is enough for two. Though if you are spending $2k for video cards you may as well step up to 2011 IMO.


I want to but I'm not rich lol. I would have to save up for a 2011 set up. If 3770k won't bottleneck real games then I'll stick with it until x99 comes out.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If budget is at all a factor you should be in the 780 Club in my opinion...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If budget is at all a factor you should be in the 780 Club in my opinion...


I did consider downgrading to 2 780s, but I'm happy with my 2 titans. I just wanted reassurance that a 3770k will not bottleneck my sli set up.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You'll need to OC it of course but I shouldn't think it would be a bottleneck for just two Titans (or much of one anyway)...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, dangerous to do what you are doing with stock cooler on...


Can you please be more specific as to which things that I'm doing that you think is dangerous? I'm not aware of any dangers that might result from what I'm doing, so I'll refrain from doing the dangerous things if you can specifically point out which things it is that are dangerous. Thank you!


----------



## Mogwaii

Hi all.

Evga Titan stock card :

Switched bios to Ti instead of Naenon and tryed to clock the memory some more.Ive found out that 1228 mhz is to much for the card/drivers? , due to my nvidia drivers crash, my card doesnt throttle or any artifacts at 1228mhz but the drivers wont do, havent tryed with new drivers thoe.

Is the driver crashing a sign for the max overclock or is it possible maby to do more with other version of nvidia drivers?

I am running @ 1215 mhz and +600mhz on the memory using Ti bios and its sollid with no errors or artifacts =



My nvidia drivers is : 320,49
My temperature on the titan is 39-40c @ 100% load

Think i am lucky with the lottery for the chip.










//Rickard


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nah, 3770K is enough for two. Though if you are spending $2k for video cards you may as well step up to 2011 IMO.


Stepping up to 2011 is a pretty expensive upgrade... Would only recommend it if expecting to tri-sli.


----------



## Freelancer852

Hey guys, so I really hope I'll be able to RMA this card...

I decided to flash to a different BIOS purely to get a higher wattage/voltage for my GPU since I was constantly hitting the power limit(s) at only 1087Mhz. Didn't touch anything except for 115% power / 90% temp target / +100Mhz core. Should be absolutely fine with ANY Titan right? Wrong...

Now my card displays pink/purple/blue artifacts while the BIOS is booting and while the animated Windows 7 logo is loading when starting my PC. Once I get past the Windows logo my system instantly BSOD's with a "STOP: 0x00000116" message followed by the fault module "nvlddmkm.sys" which is part of the Nvidia drivers...

Obviously the first thing I tried is reflashing the card to the stock BIOS. Well that didn't work, so I tried reflashing AGAIN to the modded BIOS I used (in case the stock flash didn't go well). No dice... Booting into Safe Mode worked, so I uninstalled the Nvidia beta driver and EVGA Precision X from there and tried to boot again. Got into Windows but the whole process was still plagued with artifacts...

I'm assuming I should just try a flash to the stock BIOS again and then submit an RMA?


----------



## ahnafakeef

How do I tweak a BIOS in Kepler BIOS tweaker to give it a maximum overvolting limit of 1.212v? I can change the power limit, temp limit and fan limit to my desired points, but not the voltage. The BIOS I'm trying to tweak is the stock Gigabyte GK110 BIOS.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Hey guys, so I really hope I'll be able to RMA this card...
> 
> I decided to flash to a different BIOS purely to get a higher wattage/voltage for my GPU since I was constantly hitting the power limit(s) at only 1087Mhz. Didn't touch anything except for 115% power / 90% temp target / +100Mhz core. Should be absolutely fine with ANY Titan right? Wrong...
> 
> Now my card displays pink/purple/blue artifacts while the BIOS is booting and while the animated Windows 7 logo is loading when starting my PC. Once I get past the Windows logo my system instantly BSOD's with a "STOP: 0x00000116" message followed by the fault module "nvlddmkm.sys" which is part of the Nvidia drivers...
> 
> Obviously the first thing I tried is reflashing the card to the stock BIOS. Well that didn't work, so I tried reflashing AGAIN to the modded BIOS I used (in case the stock flash didn't go well). No dice... Booting into Safe Mode worked, so I uninstalled the Nvidia beta driver and EVGA Precision X from there and tried to boot again. Got into Windows but the whole process was still plagued with artifacts...
> 
> I'm assuming I should just try a flash to the stock BIOS again and then submit an RMA?


What happens when you try to flash with the original bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How do I tweak a BIOS in Kepler BIOS tweaker to give it a maximum overvolting limit of 1.212v? I can change the power limit, temp limit and fan limit to my desired points, but not the voltage. The BIOS I'm trying to tweak is the stock Gigabyte GK110 BIOS.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


On the voltage tab under voltage pattern, you need to change the P00 and P02 voltages to 1212.5mV.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Stepping up to 2011 is a pretty expensive upgrade... Would only recommend it if expecting to tri-sli.


Pretty much.

Unless you actually need a 3930k, then you wont see much benefit upgrading. If you want to run 3/4-Way SLI though then yes I would reccomend upgrading to 2011 once Ivy-e drops.


----------



## Celcius

edit: nevermind


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Hey guys, so I really hope I'll be able to RMA this card...
> 
> I decided to flash to a different BIOS purely to get a higher wattage/voltage for my GPU since I was constantly hitting the power limit(s) at only 1087Mhz. Didn't touch anything except for 115% power / 90% temp target / +100Mhz core. Should be absolutely fine with ANY Titan right? Wrong...
> 
> Now my card displays pink/purple/blue artifacts while the BIOS is booting and while the animated Windows 7 logo is loading when starting my PC. Once I get past the Windows logo my system instantly BSOD's with a "STOP: 0x00000116" message followed by the fault module "nvlddmkm.sys" which is part of the Nvidia drivers...
> 
> Obviously the first thing I tried is reflashing the card to the stock BIOS. Well that didn't work, so I tried reflashing AGAIN to the modded BIOS I used (in case the stock flash didn't go well). No dice... Booting into Safe Mode worked, so I uninstalled the Nvidia beta driver and EVGA Precision X from there and tried to boot again. Got into Windows but the whole process was still plagued with artifacts...
> 
> I'm assuming I should just try a flash to the stock BIOS again and then submit an RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when you try to flash with the original bios?
Click to expand...

Same thing happened after flashing back to the stock BIOS.

HOWEVER. I flashed to the TI BIOS and everything now seems to be running alright... I'll try flashing back to stock later just to see, but for now it's stable and working and I don't want to break anything else! D:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> And that is why i went with 1200+ PSU first place, all think some may not go with 2 cards powerful and not OC and such, i just want to be on safe side, even if someone will say that with 3 cards and CPU OC and many fans and few HDDs/SSDs i can barely reach 900W i still can't believe it, maybe some tests can show it, but it is not always the case someone can have stable 900W always or will not reach or exceed 1000W, but i know many will give me many proof that even if i fill the case with many components it will be barely under 1000W.


MY experience with not enough power is, pc will or will not turn on. So, its pretty easy to know if you have enough. Is your pc on? is it staying on? good you win!

As to that guy who asked "why is it what i'm doing dangerous?" (after market bios and h-core oc with stock cooler) some one just posted they bricked there titan doing that exact thing.


----------



## Macho Man

Heres the Aquacomputer water block. its on my 780 now but ordered another for the TITAN at home.
http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1196_zps40cc0801.jpg.html
http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1196_zps40cc0801.jpg.html


----------



## criminal

Looks nice.


----------



## Mogwaii

nice







)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> Heres the Aquacomputer water block. its on my 780 now but ordered another for the TITAN at home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1196_zps40cc0801.jpg.html
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1196_zps40cc0801.jpg.html


All your rads are external?


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i have an honest question that requires an honest answer...

Look i have TITAN in Tri-Sli mode but i wonder if QuadSLI is worth it?

I play mainly shooters in a 2560 x 1440 monitor...
please let me know your toughts

Thanks!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Guys, i have an honest question that requires an honest answer...
> 
> Look i have TITAN in Tri-Sli mode but i wonder if QuadSLI is worth it?
> 
> I play mainly shooters in a 2560 x 1440 monitor...
> please let me know your toughts
> 
> Thanks!


No unless you are running 120hz to keep up 120FPS and your CPU will be bottlenecking it anyways.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> No unless you are running 120hz to keep up 120FPS and your CPU will be bottlenecking it anyways.


Ok, thanks for clarifying...

I wanted to say goodbye to my ASUS PHOEBUS soundcard to accomodate the 4th but i wont see any difference i guess?

Im eyeing that 4K panel anyway...The one ASUS just anounced...


----------



## skupples

What are the chances of EVGA sending me a different card if i RMA my low stock boost clocks card?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What are the chances of EVGA sending me a different card if i RMA my low stock boost clocks card?


It'll be tested for anomalies and if nothing is wrong, you'll get the your same card back.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It'll be tested for anomalies and if nothing is wrong, you'll get the your same card back.


Figured as much. I'n 6 years of video cards iv'e never had to rma anything.

Anyone have a recommendation for decent media editing freeware? Figured id make some really shiny 3d surround videos now that i have two titties.

Doesn't have to be free, just solid, intuitive and work well with youtube vid format


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Okay I'm finally done with overclocking/tweaking my card and the rest of the system, and am now both bench and game stable.
> 
> I am really not impressed with the numbers though... Is it me or I not only got an unimpressive chip/memory (overclocking-wise) but my scores are kinda on the low side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic of the card is 75.4%
> Stable clock of 1175MHz
> Stable memory at 6500MHz
> Currently on the custom TI vBios (TechInferno) and running at 1.212v since the card is not giving me more even if I beg on my knees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver 320.18
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/


Get that puppy over 17000 graphics score in 3DMark11, you are so close,.....


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Titan finally under water. My first attempt water cooling and this was on a $1g GPU. crazy..


Same here, my Titan is also the first gpu that i have ever watered/flashed more than once,......., i am at flash #15, or close to it, and, that was the first TWO months, i no longer bench, i now know what my card can do, i do 90% of my gaming at stock-1006,...i AM really digging the water though, temps never break 40c, no matter the ambient temps,......


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Get that puppy over 17000 graphics score in 3DMark11, you are so close,.....


1.212 is max voltage without hard modding and soldering and styff

And kepler isnt always about max possible clock speed.


----------



## RushiMP

So the Tech Inferno BIOS is awesome. I admit that, but I still ended up chasing the dragon and tried to tweak it to my specific card by getting it to boost to 1097 instead of 980, long story short I bricked my card and have since recovered back to the TI SC Bios. Any one think it is possible to set a higher boost target number and voltage to negate the need to run Precision or AB all the damn time?

There is more traffic here and I am not yet a member of TI, so I ask here...I know, but I think there is enough cross traffic...yadayada yada


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 1.212 is max voltage without hard modding and soldering and styff
> 
> And kepler isnt always about max possible clock speed.


Not about maximum clock speed, meh, its always about maximum clock speed









I have kept my GPU horse blinders on while I have Tri-SLI 480s sooo....what you talkin about willis?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So the Tech Inferno BIOS is awesome. I admit that, but I still ended up chasing the dragon and tried to tweak it to my specific card by getting it to boost to 1097 instead of 980, long story short I bricked my card and have since recovered back to the TI SC Bios. Any one think it is possible to set a higher boost target number and voltage to negate the need to run Precision or AB all the damn time?
> 
> There is more traffic here and I am not yet a member of TI, so I ask here...I know, but I think there is enough cross traffic...yadayada yada


You can't edit TI bios. Period.

If you want to, you can create you own bios based on your stock bios or someone else's.
I think you are hitting 1097mhz with stock voltage, so you only need to change your offset in Kepler Bios Editor, which is pretty easy.

Open Kepler Bios > Open Bios > Select your stock bios.
Set your base clock to 1097 and boost clock to 1150
You should probably edit a bios that is already power unlocked so that 100% = 300W or so.
That way you only need to open PrecisionX is if you need to tweak temperature target.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> You can't edit TI bios. Period.
> 
> If you want to, you can create you own bios based on your stock bios or someone else's.
> I think you are hitting 1097mhz with stock voltage, so you only need to change your offset in Kepler Bios Editor, which is pretty easy.
> 
> Open Kepler Bios > Open Bios > Select your stock bios.
> Set your base clock to 1097 and boost clock to 1150
> You should probably edit a bios that is already power unlocked so that 100% = 300W or so.
> That way you only need to open PrecisionX is if you need to tweak temperature target.


Unfortunately I have to use all the voltage to get 1097 mhz. All 1.212v.

Its was just nice that the TI bios ignores the 80C throttle point. With it I can have my overclocks and just the fan and auto and if it hits 80-85, who cares IMO.

The other stock / modified BIOS still require me to create a fan profile to keep it under 80C or they end up throttling.

Edit: Unless it wont thottle below the base clock. What if I use a modified power bios and set the base clock and the boost clock to the same 1097? If it hits 80C, will it throttle?


----------



## Mogwaii

Ive seen worse score


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Unfortunately I have to use all the voltage to get 1097 mhz. All 1.212v.
> 
> Its was just nice that the TI bios ignores the 80C throttle point. With it I can have my overclocks and just the fan and auto and if it hits 80-85, who cares IMO.
> 
> The other stock / modified BIOS still require me to create a fan profile to keep it under 80C or they end up throttling.
> 
> Edit: Unless it wont thottle below the base clock. What if I use a modified power bios and set the base clock and the boost clock to the same 1097? If it hits 80C, will it throttle?


It will take you 5 minutes to create that bios and test it. Try!

It seems odd that you need so much voltage to so little overclock.
I wouldn't worry about temperatures either. Those cards are good until 95C and it's very hard to get there.
But if you need to allow your cards to get more than 80C, you cannot get rid of Precision/AB.
Temperature target you cannot set in bios.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Get that puppy over 17000 graphics score in 3DMark11, you are so close,.....


Nvm


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So the Tech Inferno BIOS is awesome. I admit that, but I still ended up chasing the dragon and tried to tweak it to my specific card by getting it to boost to 1097 instead of 980, long story short I bricked my card and have since recovered back to the TI SC Bios. Any one think it is possible to set a higher boost target number and voltage to negate the need to run Precision or AB all the damn time?
> 
> There is more traffic here and I am not yet a member of TI, so I ask here...I know, but I think there is enough cross traffic...yadayada yada


I used Basha's bios and my stable clock in game is 1097 too. Some games could withstand 1110 though. Hopefully the new WHQL can make my Titan clocks more stable.


----------



## RushiMP

So I decided to just give it a try. It did not brick my card.



Details:
Base clock: 1137
Boost Clock: 1137
Boot Limit: 1137
Memory Clock: 3200
Min Fan:30 | Max Fan: 100
Min: 150000
Def: 300000
Max: 300000

No afterburner, no Precision, no Inspector:
Load up a GPU Test Piano Bench:
-Clock goes from ~915 straight to 1137 and holds, no lower, no higher.
-Temp rises and goes right past 80 and stabilizes at 90. No temp throttle.
-Fan speed rises to 63-65% and stabilizes.

Interesting. I only use this computer for games, so, this seems ideal.


----------



## Swolern

90c! Yikes! Too hot for my taste. I like my cards to last.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So I decided to just give it a try. It did not brick my card.
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> Base clock: 1137
> Boost Clock: 1137
> Boot Limit: 1137
> Memory Clock: 3200
> Min Fan:30 | Max Fan: 100
> Min: 150000
> Def: 300000
> Max: 300000
> 
> No afterburner, no Precision, no Inspector:
> Load up a GPU Test Piano Bench:
> -Clock goes from ~915 straight to 1137 and holds, no lower, no higher.
> -Temp rises and goes right past 80 and stabilizes at 90. No temp throttle.
> -Fan speed rises to 63-65% and stabilizes.
> 
> Interesting. I only use this computer for games, so, this seems ideal.


I would use higher fan curve , more noise but less temp


----------



## skupples

you people are TRYING to kill your cards aren't you? If you have the money for titans, you should also have the money for a water cooling loop...

On a side note, has anyone seen any benchmark testing with sli-titans running in 16x16x vs. 8x8x? (ie, wtb comparison benches between 2011 vs 1155 for dual sli only)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I compared my Titans in Valley with PCIE 2.0 vs 3.0 and the difference was exactly 1FPS....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> On a side note, has anyone seen any benchmark testing with sli-titans running in 16x16x vs. 8x8x? (ie, wtb comparison benches between 2011 vs 1155 for dual sli only)


It depends on how the program or game uses the pci-e lanes, and what resolution you are running.

Anand did a Titan SLI PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 performance review which showed up to a 7% performance increase for 3.0.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7089/geforce-gtx-titan-twoway-sli-scaling-pcie-2-vs-pcie-3


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Just a question, how long will the stock fans on the Titans last before getting noisy etc if i run them at 70-75% to keep my cards below 75 degrees to stop throttling, i will eventually get them under water but atm they are not going over 72 degrees with custom fan profile but the fans are at 70% or a tad more constantly, i'm not worried about noise, just the longevity of the stock blower fans. Also will running the cards at 70-80 degrees reduce the life of the cards at all? to be honest i like the design of the stock coolers on my Titans but think they are crap at keeping gk110 cooled. I don't think they employ vapour chamber tech or heat pipes etc kinda cheep for a 1K card.

Cheers.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 90c! Yikes! Too hot for my taste. I like my cards to last.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> I would use higher fan curve , more noise but less temp


It was more of a test. I wanted to see it not throttle. It did not.

I loaded AB, put it on a fixed 70% fan profile and its been happy all night in the 70s. (I know its 5 am, duty calls, what to do?).

I will probably end up baking in a minimum fan speed of 50-60% and just running them that way. This rig does not sit idle, it either plays or folds. I have other rigs more task oriented for work and casual use.

I have had full water cooling loops. At the rate I change hardware it can be more trouble that its worth.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Just a question, how long will the stock fans on the Titans last before getting noisy etc if i run them at 70-75% to keep my cards below 75 degrees to stop throttling, i will eventually get them under water but atm they are not going over 72 degrees with custom fan profile but the fans are at 70% or a tad more constantly, i'm not worried about noise, just the longevity of the stock blower fans. Also will running the cards at 70-80 degrees reduce the life of the cards at all? to be honest i like the design of the stock coolers on my Titans but think they are crap at keeping gk110 cooled. I don't think they employ vapour chamber tech or heat pipes etc kinda cheep for a 1K card.
> 
> Cheers.


Should be years. There is some luck involved. The MTBF for these cage fans is very high as they are quality ball bearing parts. The fans are designed to run hard, it actually helps cool the motor mechanism. Running them slow can actually be harder on the fan. Most of the samples will outlast the cards usefulness. A few unlucky people will have unbalanced samples that will die early, but replacement top portions should be easy to aquire, especially as the companies end up getting some RMA stock back and selling them and their parts off. You could always go full water, or Arctic Cooling if you were in a pinch.


----------



## Freelancer852

So if I were to attempt to RMA after playing with a modded BIOS, is there anything I need to do except re-flash to the stock bios that I backed up?

There's a "protectoff" command that enables writing the modded bios when using Nvflash. Is there an equivalent "protecton" command or something I should use before sending the card back?


----------



## max883

Can i join this club


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Can i join this club


Titties always look good in a black dress :


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you people are TRYING to kill your cards aren't you? If you have the money for titans, you should also have the money for a water cooling loop...
> 
> On a side note, has anyone seen any benchmark testing with sli-titans running in 16x16x vs. 8x8x? (ie, wtb comparison benches between 2011 vs 1155 for dual sli only)


PCIe 3.0 x16 vs x8 will not yeild any difference. You only see a difference when you saturate the bandwidth of the available PCIe lanes. Surround/3-Way SLI on a 1150 system and you'll see a difference compared to a 2011 system but just SLI and I doubt you'd see a difference on any setup.

Search for Vegas 4-Way SLI benchmarks for an idea of the kind of difference it can make.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Can i join this club


WHERES THE WIRES?! (found them! They are all hiding/sticking out of the basement fan!)

submit to OP in 1st post... I'm still waiting for my sig flames!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Can i join this club


Dat cable management!


----------



## L36

So began messing around with my titan under water. With TI BIOS i managed to get 1210 core and 1545 memory with 1.212V. Strange thing about memory is that i can run 1650 memory in valley benchmark fine but if i run 3dmark 11 i get green artifacts on occasion. 1545 makes the artifacts go away, guess the memory controller does not like faster memory... Although I'm using the latest beta driver so that might have something to do with that, only seeing artifacts in 3d mark.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> So if I were to attempt to RMA after playing with a modded BIOS, is there anything I need to do except re-flash to the stock bios that I backed up?
> 
> There's a "protectoff" command that enables writing the modded bios when using Nvflash. Is there an equivalent "protecton" command or something I should use before sending the card back?


Any ideas on this guys? Card is still giving me artifacts while going through POST and while Windows is loading with the stock BIOS. Once past the Windows logo I get a BSOD.

I'm going to try it on a system we have at work to see if it's actually the GPU or something wonky with my system. Good thing I work where I bought the damn thing.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Can i join this club


Nice rig , what is that chassi brand and name?


----------



## skupples

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/ultra-tower/cosmos-2.html


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> It was more of a test. I wanted to see it not throttle. It did not.
> 
> I loaded AB, put it on a fixed 70% fan profile and its been happy all night in the 70s. (I know its 5 am, duty calls, what to do?).
> 
> I will probably end up baking in a minimum fan speed of 50-60% and just running them that way. This rig does not sit idle, it either plays or folds. I have other rigs more task oriented for work and casual use.
> 
> I have had full water cooling loops. At the rate I change hardware it can be more trouble that its worth.


Nice it worked out!









When I was running air, I'd prefer low noice and higher temps than higher noise and lower temps.
Those chips will be running good for years in any temperature.
If nVidia says the chip can handle 95C, than it will.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Can i join this club


Very, very nice cable management indeed.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Any ideas on this guys? Card is still giving me artifacts while going through POST and while Windows is loading with the stock BIOS. Once past the Windows logo I get a BSOD.
> 
> I'm going to try it on a system we have at work to see if it's actually the GPU or something wonky with my system. Good thing I work where I bought the damn thing.


No. Just reflash your card with stock bios and you are good to go.
Like I said before, most companies will RMA your card even with modded bios.
So you shouldn't worry.

Just try it in another system first...


----------



## skupples

About the only thing i ever liked on those motherboards were the sata placements... Hidden under the video cards. They should of left them there imo. I know it was a pain in the ass once everything was in, but it was so clean. uhhhhhgi just noticed that i stepped in dog poo out in the yard, so im'a go take a shower.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> So began messing around with my titan under water. With TI BIOS i managed to get 1210 core and 1545 memory with 1.212V. Strange thing about memory is that i can run 1650 memory in valley benchmark fine but if i run 3dmark 11 i get green artifacts on occasion. 1545 makes the artifacts go away, guess the memory controller does not like faster memory... Although I'm using the latest beta driver so that might have something to do with that, only seeing artifacts in 3d mark.


Some people are pretty lucky with memory overclocking. But those memories are already on the edge.
I can run benchmarks WAY higher than playing games. If you want to benchmark, great. But i'm only game-stable at 1625. 1650 I crash in games.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/ultra-tower/cosmos-2.html


Tyvm.

Thats a realy nice chassi , me like


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Tyvm.
> 
> Thats a realy nice chassi , me like


It is a nice chassi. But it has ALLOT of engineering restrictions that require heavy modding if you want big rads and lots of wc space.

Bench stable and game stable is totally different, and has pretty much always been that way.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It is a nice chassi. But it has ALLOT of engineering restrictions that require heavy modding if you want big rads and lots of wc space.
> 
> Bench stable and game stable is totally different, and has pretty much always been that way.


Ahh ok, I am still using my old Haf 932 wich has nice air flow and i resently bought my first watercooling kit and its mounted with nice open space
and my 360 rad fits easy topmounted. And when it comes to modding ive cut some walls of in the back so i can remount cpu cooler kit without remount my
mainboard and some stuff thats in the way has been removed. Doesnt matter to me since it doesnt show what i do and an old case i can practice on









Now i am just w8ing for a new water pump Alphacool VPP655 wich will replace my EK-DCP 4.0 pump with was included in the EK water kit but the EK-DCP 4.0 is way to loud for my taste
and i hope the Alphacool is much more quiet and i can controll the rpm aswell.


----------



## Chatassys

I know most of you don't even bother testing drivers other than those published in nV website, but those W8 8.1 drivers are working and updating a lot.

You can download the *326.01* here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379973

It is running OK in W8 ( not 8.1 ) and it supports W7.

A lot of games already tested, and everything running fine.
People are reporting increase performance.

This drivers is newer than 320.49 Oficial Beta.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Any ideas on this guys? Card is still giving me artifacts while going through POST and while Windows is loading with the stock BIOS. Once past the Windows logo I get a BSOD.
> 
> I'm going to try it on a system we have at work to see if it's actually the GPU or something wonky with my system. Good thing I work where I bought the damn thing.


It could be something in your system (only thing I could think is your Power Supply), but from the sounds of it the card may be inherently bad and need an RMA. I'd first flash it to the stock bios, and test it somehow on a system with fresh drivers. Then get a conclusion from there, hopefully no need to RMA but you'll get a better card hopefully if it does come to that. I had tons of issues recently and determined it to be driver related, after a reformat everything appears better so far. Specifically Shogun 2.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Can i join this club


What case is that?

Oops nevermind, should have looked above. Looks really nice.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> What case is that?
> 
> Oops nevermind, should have looked above. Looks really nice.


Cosmos II

I also have one and sometimes cable management as good as this one can only happen with a case like Cosmos II or similar.


----------



## tvelander

3x Titan, w8ing for Waterblocks from EKWB Titan XXL Full Cover Waterblock + Backplate.


----------



## RushiMP

Anyone mod the color of the GTX titan logo yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> 3x Titan, w8ing for Waterblocks from EKWB Titan XXL Full Cover Waterblock + Backplate.


i love those blocks. look SOOOO clean. EK thank you for NOT putting CSQ design on titan blocks!!!!!


----------



## exyia

got some skyrim in this past weekend. Titan SLi on 1080P x3 (5940x1080)

very happy I went with Titans now...I'm seeing vram usage in the 4.6GB range









sad that my system still can't keep above 35fps in certain spots though (even with ENB off), maybe needs some tweaking, or I'll just deal with it. roaming outdoors is anywhere from low 35's to mid/high 45's. I can live with that (hopefully, my god I don't want to buy another titan)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> got some skyrim in this past weekend. Titan SLi on 1080P x3 (5940x1080)
> 
> very happy I went with Titans now...I'm seeing vram usage in the 4.6GB range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad that my system still can't keep above 35fps in certain spots though (even with ENB off), maybe needs some tweaking, or I'll just deal with it. roaming outdoors is anywhere from low 35's to mid/high 45's. I can live with that (hopefully, my god I don't want to buy another titan)


Down to 35 fps? Are GPUs at full use? Mods?

The 780 would just probably crash with that amount of VRAM use. Can't wait till next consoles release to see how new game engines are going to use new memory allocation.

I would say if you want a good idea how much vram new game engines are going to utilize, keep an eye on the upcoming HD 9970's vram, since AMD is in bed with the consoles and have the insight.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> got some skyrim in this past weekend. Titan SLi on 1080P x3 (5940x1080)
> 
> very happy I went with Titans now...I'm seeing vram usage in the 4.6GB range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad that my system still can't keep above 35fps in certain spots though (even with ENB off), maybe needs some tweaking, or I'll just deal with it. roaming outdoors is anywhere from low 35's to mid/high 45's. I can live with that (hopefully, my god I don't want to buy another titan)


What kind of mods are you running to get performance like that?

I max that game out and with mods use around 4000MB of VRAM and get better performance with a single GTX Titan. Must be using some stupid amounts of AA?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Down to 35 fps? Are GPUs at full use? Mods?
> 
> The 780 would just probably crash with that amount of VRAM use. Can't wait till next consoles release to see how new game engines are going to use new memory allocation.
> 
> I would say if you want a good idea *how much vram new game engines are going to utilize*, keep an eye on the upcoming HD 9970's vram, since AMD is in bed with the consoles and have the insight.


So glad you brought this up! Its been bothering me for quite a while and I've been meaning to ask this for a long time now.

So the consoles run a 7850-equivalent GPU. If that is true, how in the world would it be able to utilize anywhere near the humongous amounts of VRAM that I've been hearing the consoles have (5/7/8GB on various occasions/threads) with that teeny-tiny 256-bit bus? I hope you understand where I'm coming from (single 670s/680s not being able to use 4GB of VRAM on their own).

Also, how would a 7850 fill up that kind of VRAM and still keep playable frame rates? I get that the consoles have every game tailor-made for them and have uber-awesome coding/optimization and whatnot, but still - a 7850 processing 5GB (considering the least amount) of data and still keeping playable (which is probably 30FPS for consoles) frame rates? I REALLY find that hard to believe.

Since I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as most people here, I'm going to assume that I'm missing something really huge. So please be kind enough to enlighten me on the matter.

Sorry for the wall of text, and for going somewhat OT. Thank you very much!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Down to 35 fps? Are GPUs at full use? Mods?
> 
> The 780 would just probably crash with that amount of VRAM use. Can't wait till next consoles release to see how new game engines are going to use new memory allocation.
> 
> I would say if you want a good idea how much vram new game engines are going to utilize, keep an eye on the upcoming HD 9970's vram, since AMD is in bed with the consoles and have the insight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> What kind of mods are you running to get performance like that?
> 
> I max that game out and with mods use around 4000MB of VRAM and get better performance with a single GTX Titan. Must be using some stupid amounts of AA?


pretty much every hi-res texture possible on everything possible

and Kountervibe ENB which is the most intensive code (creator who made it runs GTX 690 SLi)

my 35fps areas are usually staring into/down cities (fps is fine once I'm in them, I'm in the Falkreath area now which is an open city in a heavy forest), but strangely just in particular spots and fps only increases 2-3 when ENB is toggled off. I'll have to investigate further (I miss not having an offscreen monitor to see PrecisionX real time). Kinda sad the Titans will only OC +110/+110 for me and stay stable. Anything higher just outright crashes Skyrim for me sadly. Maybe it's time to look into what all the custom BIOS are about


----------



## qiplayer

Hi I think the 80 degree throttle is to prevent the card from damage.
Ok can set untill 95 but the card should possibly stay lower


----------



## TheGovernment

Where did the titan bios's page go? I've been using the Ti but I'm bored and want to try out the others but I can't find the page anymore. I've finally got my titans under water and at full load, no more than 31C


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> got some skyrim in this past weekend. Titan SLi on 1080P x3 (5940x1080)
> 
> very happy I went with Titans now...I'm seeing vram usage in the 4.6GB range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad that my system still can't keep above 35fps in certain spots though (even with ENB off), maybe needs some tweaking, or I'll just deal with it. roaming outdoors is anywhere from low 35's to mid/high 45's. I can live with that (hopefully, my god I don't want to buy another titan)


Can you list what mods you are using? do you have like every last part of sandbox skyrim always loaded up in the distance or somerthing? 1,000x grass density/range?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can you list what mods you are using? do you have like every last part of sandbox skyrim always loaded up in the distance or somerthing? 1,000x grass density/range?


I will when I get home (surprised people care to ask







)

but all the game options maxed (besides AA and AF since the ENB handles that). because...well, I have 2 Titans, might as well go nuts eh?


----------



## Redshift 91

I managed to get 1169 core and 6970MHz Mem stable (no artifacts, no crash, no bios mod), I was #4 in catzilla single GPU 1440p, last time I checked. Pretty happy with the card all and all. It seems like I got a good lotto draw. As far as skyrim, I see 4+ GB use most of the time. People might say we got boned by the 780. I don't think they now what they're missing.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I managed to get 1169 core and 6970MHz Mem stable (no artifacts, no crash, no bios mod), I was #4 in catzilla single GPU 1440p, last time I checked. Pretty happy with the card all and all. It seems like I got a good lotto draw. As far as skyrim, I see 4+ GB use most of the time. People might say we got boned by the 780. I don't think they now what they're missing.


I've debated it for a while (Titan vs 780) since Skyrim is one of the few exceptions since you can mod it to reach such high vram usage (BF3 on surround only sees about 2.7GB for me), but then I thought to myself

who cares if only Skyrim and a few others will utilize 6GB, Skyrim is one of the few good looking and enjoyable games I ACTUALLY play, so why not?









maybe the next elder scrolls we can actually get a newer engine to introduce some sick graphical effects instead of rely on ENB


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I will when I get home (surprised people care to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> but all the game options maxed (besides AA and AF since the ENB handles that). because...well, I have 2 Titans, might as well go nuts eh?


I was owning skyrim across 3 monitors in 5760x1080 with 2 670ftw's(fxaa max af)... of course until i started loading down the vrams with tons and tons of mods...

I'm more or less asking for your list because iv'e been out of the skyrim loop for a while now. I'm having a craving to go in and see what my new titties can do!


----------



## Panther Al

For those of us who are staying on petty much stock air, any tricks and limits that should be used and avioded? I'm assuming that the majority of the big numbers being posted is under water yes?


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I've debated it for a while (Titan vs 780) since Skyrim is one of the few exceptions since you can mod it to reach such high vram usage (BF3 on surround only sees about 2.7GB for me), but then I thought to myself
> 
> who cares if only Skyrim and a few others will utilize 6GB, Skyrim is one of the few good looking and enjoyable games I ACTUALLY play, so why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the next elder scrolls we can actually get a newer engine to introduce some sick graphical effects instead of rely on ENB


I'd really enjoy a new graphics engine, skyrim felt a little dated even at launch. I'm so sick of FPS games getting all of the eye candy.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was owning skyrim across 3 monitors in 5760x1080 with 2 670ftw's(fxaa max af)... of course until i started loading down the vrams with tons and tons of mods...
> 
> I'm more or less asking for your list because iv'e been out of the skyrim loop for a while now. I'm having a craving to go in and see what my new titties can do!


Supposed to be new silicon, unless the new silicone was for the wife. The silicone should be more future-proof though... fun for years to come!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Supposed to be new silicon, unless the new silicone was for the wife. The silicone should be more future-proof though... fun for years to come!


huh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I'd really enjoy a new graphics engine, skyrim felt a little dated even at launch. I'm so sick of FPS games getting all of the eye candy.


The witcher 3 is supposed to be REALLY shiny.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> huh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was owning skyrim across 3 monitors in 5760x1080 with 2 670ftw's(fxaa max af)... of course until i started loading down the vrams with tons and tons of mods...
> 
> I'm more or less asking for your list because iv'e been out of the skyrim loop for a while now. I'm having a craving to go in and *see what my new titties can do!*


The perfect silicon - silicone typo. could not resist.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> For those of us who are staying on petty much stock air, any tricks and limits that should be used and avioded? I'm assuming that the majority of the big numbers being posted is under water yes?


My overclock is on air, I'll tell you what I did, but YMMV. Firstly, I saw the biggest gain on memory overclocks. I started at +300 and turned it up 15MHz every time I completed Haven until it crashed and then I turned it down 30MHz, in order to avoid crashing for long term stress tests.

I then started on the GPU core, I have the SC Sig, so my clocks are higher at 0MHz offset. I added 70 MHz and added 10 every time it completed Haven, and down 20MHz when it crashed. For me, 55% fan speed will keep the temp between 88C and 90C.

if you have a leaky chip or a bad memory module, you won't get that high without the bios mods. I use the rig in my sig, just replace the 670 with a titan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The perfect silicon - silicone typo. could not resist.


bwahahaha, now i get it... actually lol'd when re-reading.

Can some one inform me as to what i'm doing wrong with my sig to make each link one line lower then the next?

I figured out how to do it with the club's... But for some reason the same action isn't working for the other links.

(thanks for removing my epic noob double post)


----------



## Chatassys

nVidia WHQL *326.01* for Windows 8.1 officially released.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-preview-64bit-326.01-whql-driver.html


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> got some skyrim in this past weekend. Titan SLi on 1080P x3 (5940x1080)
> 
> very happy I went with Titans now...I'm seeing vram usage in the 4.6GB range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad that my system still can't keep above 35fps in certain spots though (even with ENB off), maybe needs some tweaking, or I'll just deal with it. roaming outdoors is anywhere from low 35's to mid/high 45's. I can live with that (hopefully, my god I don't want to buy another titan)


Where did you learn to math?

1080p x 3 is 5760x1080.


----------



## Panther Al

Bezel Correction?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Ahh yeah, that would make sense.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> huh?
> The witcher 3 is supposed to be REALLY shiny.


Witcher 3 will most likely rape GPUs as Witcher 2 did back then with ubersampling. I'm sure Titans will survive with their 6GB of Vram.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Where did you learn to math?
> 
> 1080p x 3 is 5760x1080.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Bezel Correction?










yup


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Witcher 3 will most likely rape GPUs as Witcher 2 did back then with ubersampling. I'm sure Titans will survive with their 6GB of Vram.


ubersampling still rapes gpu's to this day.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ubersampling still rapes gpu's to this day.


And is still a useless setting that barely makes any difference in terms of visual quality.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> And is still a useless setting that barely makes any difference in terms of visual quality.


Yeah, its rather blurry! But great for Vram testing.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> And is still a useless setting that barely makes any difference in terms of visual quality.


Really? I find it a tremendous improvement in image quality. Maybe they modified it in the Enhanced Edition or something.

Supersampling is always awesome.


----------



## Masta Squidge

WTB more money, so I can finish the rig and then make it look like this:



Don't mind the PSU sticker, its just a mockup. I wont be using that one.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> WTB more money, so I can finish the rig and then make it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the PSU sticker, its just a mockup. I wont be using that one.


So you are just missing one more Titan?


----------



## Masta Squidge

titan and the AIO cooler, running noctua now.

Need to get back to my normal 50 hour work weeks. 35 hours pays the bills, 40 gives me some spending cash, but 50... that buys the toys. I will also have to buy a new PSU, my old zalman is failing.

Then I need another 16gb of ram to fill the slots, and about 30 thousand hours worth of sleeving to make it look like that, on top of actually building the case from the ground up.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Any ideas on this guys? Card is still giving me artifacts while going through POST and while Windows is loading with the stock BIOS. Once past the Windows logo I get a BSOD.
> 
> I'm going to try it on a system we have at work to see if it's actually the GPU or something wonky with my system. Good thing I work where I bought the damn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be something in your system (only thing I could think is your Power Supply), but from the sounds of it the card may be inherently bad and need an RMA. I'd first flash it to the stock bios, and test it somehow on a system with fresh drivers. Then get a conclusion from there, hopefully no need to RMA but you'll get a better card hopefully if it does come to that. I had tons of issues recently and determined it to be driver related, after a reformat everything appears better so far. Specifically Shogun 2.
Click to expand...

Yeah I finally got is working again on the stock BIOS, benched it for 24 hours without any issues this time...

What I did was boot to safe mode, uninstall the Nvidia drivers, then Windows let me boot normally. I then proceeded to rip the drivers out by their teeth, deleting all files and registry stuff for Nvidia manually and doing a clean install. One thing I haven't tested again yet is seeing how far I can OC, and I won't be doing that for awhile since ambient temps are currently 35 degrees in my room and I don't have my water cooling components yet.

I was also using the "force-enable-gen3.exe" that Nvidia released to enable PCI-E 3.0 on X79 boards when my issues happened. I haven't tried re-enabling that again yet either, but after a week of stability I'll give it a shot again.


----------



## iARDAs

Just wanted to tell once more that the GTX Titan is the GPU I love the most in my entire life.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just wanted to tell once more that the GTX Titan is the GPU I love the most in my entire life.


Haha. I second that!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just wanted to tell once more that the GTX Titan is the GPU I love the most in my entire life.


I have to agree, but I would love it more if it was a little cheaper!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Need to get back to my normal 50 hour work weeks. 35 hours pays the bills, 40 gives me some spending cash, but 50... that buys the toys.










I know how that goes.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have to agree, but I would love it more if it was a little cheaper!


Thats actually one of the benefits tho. It reduces the sales of the item so it stays more exclusive.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Thats actually one of the benefits tho. It reduces the sales of the item so it stays more exclusive.


Exactly

This is How I feel ever since I bought the Titan


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Thats actually one of the benefits tho. It reduces the sales of the item so it stays more exclusive.


True
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> This is How I feel ever since I bought the Titan


LOL


----------



## Celcius

I got my titan yesterday and it's fast & quiet, but there's a small white speck right in the middle of the glass. It's not that noticeable but it is there. It's not worth rma'ing the card over, right?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I got my titan yesterday and it's fast & quiet, but there's a small white speck right in the middle of the glass. It's not that noticeable but it is there. It's not worth rma'ing the card over, right?


I can't even see that side of my gpu, so I would say no it isn't worth it. Plus, they will just send it back to you anyways, if it works fine they send the card back.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I got my titan yesterday and it's fast & quiet, but there's a small white speck right in the middle of the glass. It's not that noticeable but it is there. It's not worth rma'ing the card over, right?


this might sound silly, but is the plastic film covering that still on? might just be something on the cover, so you could just peel it off

I've bought both my Titans used, and both of them still had it on. it's easy to miss honestly


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I got my titan yesterday and it's fast & quiet, but there's a small white speck right in the middle of the glass. It's not that noticeable but it is there. It's not worth rma'ing the card over, right?
> 
> 
> 
> this might sound silly, but is the plastic film covering that still on? might just be something on the cover, so you could just peel it off
> 
> I've bought both my Titans used, and both of them still had it on. it's easy to miss honestly
Click to expand...

this.

i bet the plastic is still on...

i did not know about the plastic until someone mentioned in this thread.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I got my titan yesterday and it's fast & quiet, but there's a small white speck right in the middle of the glass. It's not that noticeable but it is there. It's not worth rma'ing the card over, right?


By any chance, is yours a Gigabyte one? Mine is, and it too had a dust sort of something sitting in the heatsink behind the transparent covering.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> This is How I feel ever since I bought the Titan


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> I got my titan yesterday and it's fast & quiet, but there's a small white speck right in the middle of the glass. It's not that noticeable but it is there. It's not worth rma'ing the card over, right?


If you are lucky they will clean off what ever that spec is, over a period of 3-7 business weeks.

(My only rma experience is with XFX**((AMD)) and it took FOR EVER, not saying this is giga's standard)


----------



## qiplayer

I agree these cards are f* expensive, but still hard to find in Switzerland.

By the way tomorrow I get my third titan. All bought second hand
















Can't wait to put her in my rig and hopefully finally play crysis2 all maxed out in surround. In multiplayer of course :-D


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I agree these cards are f* expensive, but still hard to find in Switzerland.
> 
> By the way tomorrow I get my third titan. All bought second hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to put her in my rig and hopefully finally play crysis2 all maxed out in surround. In multiplayer of course :-D


I finally flipped my water blocked 670ftw's, so i think a 3rd titan is also in my future, sooner then i thought. (want to find a used one this time though i think)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Thats actually one of the benefits tho. It reduces the sales of the item so it stays more exclusive.


True story. The price keeps out the riff raff!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I agree these cards are f* expensive, but still hard to find in Switzerland.
> 
> By the way tomorrow I get my third titan. All bought second hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to put her in my rig and hopefully finally play crysis2 all maxed out in surround. In multiplayer of course :-D


oh man you're making me jealous







Makes me want a 3rd Titan so I can get closer to 120 fps in Shogun 2 on my surround setup >.< then I think, is it worth it for one game (and eventually Rome 2..) must resist. Must. lol.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> this.
> 
> i bet the plastic is still on...
> 
> i did not know about the plastic until someone mentioned in this thread.


the exposed corner to peel it is pretty freaking small. I could imagine people being so excited they just plopped it in without looking really closely


----------



## Celcius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> By any chance, is yours a Gigabyte one? Mine is, and it too had a dust sort of something sitting in the heatsink behind the transparent covering.


That's exactly how I would describe mine (evga). Oh well, it's easy to ignore.
And yes, I took the peel off lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> That's exactly how I would describe mine (evga). Oh well, it's easy to ignore.
> And yes, I took the peel off lol


Have you tried using compressed air to flush it out? Though, it sounds like its really nothing but some factory fluff stuck in the sink.


----------



## Celcius

I'll try to get it out on Monday when I install my high-flow bracket and backplate.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just wanted to tell once more that the GTX Titan is the GPU I love the most in my entire life.


I have the same feeling. It's hard for me to let it go.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> That's exactly how I would describe mine (evga). Oh well, it's easy to ignore.
> And yes, I took the peel off lol


If it really is a dust-like material, maybe running the fan at max will blow it out the back? At least that's what I hope happened in my case. I haven't had to take the card off of the motherboard yet, so I don't know if its still there or not.

Although I do maintain the stance that premium cards like the Titan shouldn't come with anomalies like these.

EDIT : What risks am I running if I haven't taken the peel off yet? I think it really is very hard to notice, since I dont remember noticing it even after "playing" (literally lol







) with it for a while.


----------



## Cito

Man i am soooo close in getting a 3rd Titan but...... Its a 3rd or Water cooling the 2 that i have and getting the 900D case!

I think i might just get a 3rd and wait another couple of months to Water cool and new case -___-.

I wish i could do everything at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn wish i was young again and not have a life =*(


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> This is How I feel ever since I bought the Titan


Ha ha, nice.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> If it really is a dust-like material, maybe running the fan at max will blow it out the back? At least that's what I hope happened in my case. I haven't had to take the card off of the motherboard yet, so I don't know if its still there or not.
> 
> Although I do maintain the stance that premium cards like the Titan shouldn't come with anomalies like these.
> 
> EDIT : What risks am I running if I haven't taken the peel off yet? I think it really is very hard to notice, since I dont remember noticing it even after "playing" (literally lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with it for a while.


pretty sure zero risk, if by peel you mean the plastic covering the plexi-glass. It's static cling (just checked mine) so you wont have any adhesive degradation.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> pretty sure zero risk, if by peel you mean the plastic covering the plexi-glass. It's static cling (just checked mine) so you wont have any adhesive degradation.


Sorry I didnt mean the plexi-glass. Is that what everyone means by "peel"? Why would I want to take that off?

I meant if there was a transparent, plastic paper-like covering on the card, like a lot of new computer components do.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry I didnt mean the plexi-glass. Is that what everyone means by "peel"? Why would I want to take that off?
> 
> I meant if there was a transparent, plastic paper-like covering on the card, like a lot of new computer components do.


he didnt say the plexi, he said the plastic film on top of it.

I leave mine on. Then in like 4 years when I get rid of the card to a friend, I can peel it off and tell him its minty fresh. Actually, not intentionally, but I just did that with a GTX 465.

And the plastic film is still on the window of my titan - I can't see it anyways. Doubly so once I get a second.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> he didnt say the plexi, he said the plastic film on top of it.
> 
> I leave mine on. Then in like 4 years when I get rid of the card to a friend, I can peel it off and tell him its minty fresh. Actually, not intentionally, but I just did that with a GTX 465.
> 
> And the plastic film is still on the window of my titan - I can't see it anyways. Doubly so once I get a second.


My apologies. I misunderstood. I too meant the plastic film.

Didnt even notice it was there. Otherwise I would have peeled it off. I'll leave it on if it doesnt matter. Thanks!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Should be fine as long as it doesn't start to peel on its own, which it may do as it gets older...


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Man i am soooo close in getting a 3rd Titan but...... Its a 3rd or Water cooling the 2 that i have and getting the 900D case!
> 
> I think i might just get a 3rd and wait another couple of months to Water cool and new case -___-.
> 
> I wish i could do everything at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn wish i was young again and not have a life =*(


IMO Tri-Sli isn't all that great. I just bought a 900D and WC my 2 titans. The total bill was almost 2K for all the WC stuff, man it adds up fast lol


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> IMO Tri-Sli isn't all that great. I just bought a 900D and WC my 2 titans. The total bill was almost 2K for all the WC stuff, man it adds up fast lol


Yeah man just block alone 300 2 good rads another 300 and 2 more pumps 200 then fittings + case man i bet its 2k

I already have my CPU though and running double pump also so might just make one big ass loop with 5 rads though AHAHA if im going 900D you best believe i am going to max that sucker out!

As for Tri SLI I am running Surround so adding another Titan will help but 1000 wroth of help is debatable.

Also lets see some new pictures of your 900D BRAH!!


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Yeah man just block alone 300 2 good rads another 300 and 2 more pumps 200 then fittings + case man i bet its 2k
> 
> I already have my CPU though and running double pump also so might just make one big ass loop with 5 rads though AHAHA if im going 900D you best believe i am going to max that sucker out!
> 
> As for Tri SLI I am running Surround so adding another Titan will help but 1000 wroth of help is debatable.
> 
> Also lets see some new pictures of your 900D BRAH!!


I have a 900D, and just picked up 16 high SP fans for ~ $300, so with my 2 custom loops and the parts indicated below in my sig, this system will be work in excess of $7K once its all done. It's expensive being a computer enthusiast!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry I didnt mean the plexi-glass. Is that what everyone means by "peel"? Why would I want to take that off?
> 
> I meant if there was a transparent, plastic paper-like covering on the card, like a lot of new computer components do.


no, by peel i mean the plastic cling stuff they put on the cards. Including on the plexi-glass vapor chamber cover. Assuming you remove any of the plastic that may interfere with the fan, there should be no issue.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hi Guys

Just finish my build with one hydro copper and another EVGA superclocked which I replaced the stock fan with a komodo block. Since the two cards have a difference in clock I was wondering if there are any way to fix that difference by default increasing the the superclocked to the level of the hydro copper. Right now I am using evga precision with k-boost and the hydro copper is running at 1097 mhz and the super I add 52 mhz to equalize the clock. I would like to make that default instead of having to changing manually each time I re-start the PC. Any suggestions?

Thanks

Gabriel

BTW here is a picture of the leak test:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Just finish my build with one hydro copper and another EVGA superclocked which I replaced the stock fan with a komodo block. Since the two cards have a difference in clock I was wondering if there are any way to fix that difference by default increasing the the superclocked to the level of the hydro copper. Right now I am using evga precision with k-boost and the hydro copper is running at 1097 mhz and the super I add 52 mhz to equalize the clock. I would like to make that default instead of having to changing manually each time I re-start the PC. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gabriel
> 
> BTW here is a picture of the leak test:


Looks good. I believe the answer you are going to get is a new bios for both cards.

Bioshock inf is Crashing to one monitor OVER and over =( thought these issues were gone!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Thanks mate. I think I found the solution... It was right at my face. in EVGA precision there is a option start up which apply the current settings at start up. Dumb me









If there are any simpler or cleaner solution I am all ears.

Cheers


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Man i am soooo close in getting a 3rd Titan but...... Its a 3rd or Water cooling the 2 that i have and getting the 900D case!
> 
> I think i might just get a 3rd and wait another couple of months to Water cool and new case -___-.
> 
> I wish i could do everything at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn wish i was young again and not have a life =*(


I think a 3rd titan is the sweet spot for triple screen gaming. I originally had 2 to begin with and for bf3, it was just under the mark for smooth game play at 7680x1600. For a single 2560x1600 monitor, 2 would be sufficient imo. Benefits of water cooling are great also. Im still waiting for a few more bits n pieces before I can water cool mine.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Got my Case and Titans, now saving up for a custom water cooling loop. Got rid of my h100i, and got 2 titan backplates and 2 hydro copper water blocks from EVGA. Just need pump, cpu blocks radiators, tubes, reservoir and accessories.


----------



## skupples

so, whats the biggest baddest 480 rad around? The Alphacool monsta? Trying to figure out what my 3rd rad will be. placing my 900d order next week... I already have an ek extreme coolstream 360 and alpha cool 240x80thick.

my tower is going to break 100lbs!


----------



## qiplayer

I went with 140 size rads. I saw, by efficiency the xspc ex420 because with a size of 4 cm it is efficient as a 6 cm normal radiator.
Then I have 2 magicool 280 radiators. 3 cm height each less efficient but togheter better than a 6 cm.
All in a phantom case. Not a clean setup yet,







work is always in progress and gaming amazing


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I went with 140 size rads. I saw, by efficiency the xspc ex420 because with a size of 4 cm it is efficient as a 6 cm normal radiator.
> Then I have 2 magicool 280 radiators. 3 cm height each less efficient but togheter better than a 6 cm.
> All in a phantom case. Not a clean setup yet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work is always in progress and gaming amazing


indeed... The biggest thing i want to improve upon in my 900D is proper, badass looking wire management...

I didn't really think about the fact that the 900D is big enough for 140.x rads.... May have to look into that instead.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, whats the biggest baddest 480 rad around? The Alphacool monsta? Trying to figure out what my 3rd rad will be. placing my 900d order next week... I already have an ek extreme coolstream 360 and alpha cool 240x80thick.
> 
> my tower is going to break 100lbs!


Yeap monstas.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Pretty sure my OCD would never allow me to use mismatching blocks but awesome build nonetheless!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Yeah man just block alone 300 2 good rads another 300 and 2 more pumps 200 then fittings + case man i bet its 2k
> 
> I already have my CPU though and running double pump also so might just make one big ass loop with 5 rads though AHAHA if im going 900D you best believe i am going to max that sucker out!
> 
> As for Tri SLI I am running Surround so adding another Titan will help but 1000 wroth of help is debatable.
> 
> Also lets see some new pictures of your 900D BRAH!!


This is my build thread ;
http://www.overclock.net/t/1403157/no-dumb-name-wc-build-lol#post_20316114


----------



## Ftimster

I here ya guys had a problem fitting my two rx240`s in the bottom of my cosmos ii so I just said blow it and got the 900d two 480 rads and a buttload more bitspower fittings with three titan xspc razor blocks duel lang pumps four rads not to mention 3 new Titans I'm all in I'm in the $6500+ area it adds up fast but damn it sure is fun........can't wait to post pics over at the water cooling and pictures portion of the website.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> I here ya guys had a problem fitting my two rx240`s in the bottom of my cosmos ii so I just said blow it and got the 900d two 480 rads and a buttload more bitspower fittings with three titan xspc razor blocks duel lang pumps four rads not to mention 3 new Titans I'm all in I'm in the $6500+ area it adds up fast but damn it sure is fun........can't wait to post pics over at the water cooling and pictures portion of the website.


Sounds epic, every time i see some one post like this i get antsier and antsier to not wait till christmas to do my rebuild, but i REALLY want to wait on ivy-E and Enthoo Primo.


----------



## Ftimster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds epic, every time i see some one post like this i get antsier and antsier to not wait till christmas to do my rebuild, but i REALLY want to wait on ivy-E and Enthoo Primo.


ivy-e yessss


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds epic, every time i see some one post like this i get antsier and antsier to not wait till christmas to do my rebuild, but i REALLY want to wait on ivy-E and Enthoo Primo.


hmm nice case, when will it be out?


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi guys, i was wondering if its worth to buy the EK-FC TITAN XXL EDITION INCL. BACKPLATE or EK-FC TITAN - NICKEL/ACETAL would be enough?

Thanks in advance

Ed


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi guys, i was wondering if its worth to buy the EK-FC TITAN XXL EDITION INCL. BACKPLATE or EK-FC TITAN - NICKEL/ACETAL would be enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ed


You don't need a backplate but I would reccomend one for many reasons. All EK Titan blocks are compatible with different backplates. Get whichever appeals to you, they all have the same cooling performance.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> hmm nice case, when will it be out?


I think the dead-line is around September now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi guys, i was wondering if its worth to buy the EK-FC TITAN XXL EDITION INCL. BACKPLATE or EK-FC TITAN - NICKEL/ACETAL would be enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ed


Like the other guy said... Make sure you get one, just doesn't matter which one. The one that comes with the XXL kit is really clean looking!


----------



## Gabrielzm

WoW...It does look really good that Phanteks case. I hope the sound performance is there too. Thanks Skupples for bringing that up I was unaware of this primo case.


----------



## skupples

btw, has anyone noticed EK recommends putting thermal solution on the vrm's? a dot of solution under the thermal pad...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> WoW...It does look really good that Phanteks case. I hope the sound performance is there too. Thanks Skupples for bringing that up I was unaware of this primo case.


No problem! Just don't get in line in front of me!!! !


----------



## Mogwaii

Got tired of my waterpump , EK-DCP 4.0 and replaced it with Alphacool VPP655 . I also added some water temp monitors , uv light and uppgraded from 10/13 tube to 13/19 uv reaktive tube.

The Alphacool is set at max speed and i barely hear it, i realy recomend it.

Some pic taken with my iphone , sorry about the bad quality of the fotos.







My chilled Titan









//Rickard


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, has anyone noticed EK recommends putting thermal solution on the vrm's? a dot of solution under the thermal pad...
> No problem! Just don't get in line in front of me!!! !


I think Aquacomputer asks you to do the same, least if I recall correctly on my 690 block from them.

UV looks so cool, nice job Mogwaii! Darn why'd I go with Pastel again lol







.


----------



## skupples

Yeah... I went ahead and did it... /shrug


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, has anyone noticed EK recommends putting thermal solution on the vrm's? a dot of solution under the thermal pad...
> No problem! Just don't get in line in front of me!!! !


kkkk Don´t you worry mate. Just got a fractal define xl r2 and I am in Brazil so not that fast or easy to bring those monster cases down here. Besides I think my wife would just







if I try to buy the Phanteks any time soon....

So









Cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Thanks guys for your input,







just ordered the XXL with the backplate, its 50$ more but it covers all the card and it comes with the backplate
ill post some pictures next week with my home made watercooling setup!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Urobulus

Ok I posted what's below in the 780 thread too and I'm asking here too since the Titan is pretty much the same and I am kinda nervous after opening the box I just received... Really need an answer...

I would like to verify something with you guys: I just received my new EVGA 780 ACX and there is 3 extra stickers on it that I never saw before on the previous Titan I had and the other 780 I ordered a month ago...

What the hell does that mean? Is my card a refurbished one or what? Supposed to be new, bought on Newegg, never saw the extra 3 stickers before (aside from the original one with the KR number).

Thoughts?

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Ok I posted what's below in the 780 thread too and I'm asking here too since the Titan is pretty much the same and I am kinda nervous after opening the box I just received... Really need an answer...
> 
> I would like to verify something with you guys: I just received my new EVGA 780 ACX and there is 3 extra stickers on it that I never saw before on the previous Titan I had and the other 780 I ordered a month ago...
> 
> What the hell does that mean? Is my card a refurbished one or what? Supposed to be new, bought on Newegg, never saw the extra 3 stickers before (aside from the original one with the KR number).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I would just call EVGA and verify what the hell that sticker with t1 t2 t3 mean.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Ok I posted what's below in the 780 thread too and I'm asking here too since the Titan is pretty much the same and I am kinda nervous after opening the box I just received... Really need an answer...
> 
> I would like to verify something with you guys: I just received my new EVGA 780 ACX and there is 3 extra stickers on it that I never saw before on the previous Titan I had and the other 780 I ordered a month ago...
> 
> What the hell does that mean? Is my card a refurbished one or what? Supposed to be new, bought on Newegg, never saw the extra 3 stickers before (aside from the original one with the KR number).
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/


The top sticker looks like an inspection/testing sign-off sticker...new cards don't have those. My guess is that it is refurbished.


----------



## Urobulus

Hmmm well if it's a refurbished they gave me a good card I guess because I have an ASIC of 78% and it's clocking at 1110MHz out of the box @ 1.162v and I didn't overclock it yet...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Take it back as you paid full price. Also ask new egg for a coupon and a discount as it is their fault


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Hmmm well if it's a refurbished they gave me a good card I guess because I have an ASIC of 78% and it's clocking at 1110MHz out of the box @ 1.162v and I didn't overclock it yet...


What kind of ASIC scores are other new 780s coming out with? Sounds like a good card, regardless of its history, but I would try overclocking it to see how it behaves. If it performas well overclocked I'd stick with that one, rather than take another run at the silicone lottery. You get the same warranty either way.


----------



## Urobulus

Indeed good plan and what I was about to do...

Not I'll push this baby to its limit both on the stock and a custom vBios: if it performs well I'll keep it.

But if it's INDEED a refurbished item I received Newegg will hear about it anyway no matter what happens. Not cool at all.

Wrote to EVGA tech support and sent a picture of the sticker to see what it is exactly, waiting for them to answer back.......


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Hmmm well if it's a refurbished they gave me a good card I guess because I have an ASIC of 78% and it's clocking at 1110MHz out of the box @ 1.162v and I didn't overclock it yet...


If it's running good, like clocking liking like a pro, and is not scratched up and stuff... I'd just keep it. But it doesn't hurt to see what the retailer says about you getting possibly a refurbished card at a new price. Might get some money back.


----------



## Urobulus

Just couldn't wait for EVGA to answer my ticket online that I submitted earlier and called them...

According to the tech guy over the phone is might be indeed an inspection sticker because of the ACX aftermarket cooler... Again according to him: ''might be''.... He didn't sound so sure...

Anyway I'm off to test that beast now, let's see what she can do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks guys for your input,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered the XXL with the backplate, its 50$ more but it covers all the card and it comes with the backplate
> ill post some pictures next week with my home made watercooling setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Good luck! i hope my epic reflection picture helped you decide... i need to go buy a REAL camera and get some pictures worthy of SLI-TITAN's


----------



## cravinmild

Picked up a titan today







. Still ill about the price $850-ish and had to put tape over the sticker-camo for the wife's eyes







kept the 580 for phx


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok Guys, final build here time to show some pictures. I hope you enjoy. First build was one titan EVGA superclocked (stock with blower) and only the cpu on water (h220 cooler). That evolved to the second build coming from a nanoxia DS1 to a Fractal design xl r2: with 2 rads (Swiftech quiet 240 and EK XT 240) both as intakes. Pair of noctuas pwm on front and up top. Pump Swiftech 655 PWM. Also a aquacomputer flow/temp meter USB. Was getting water temp around 39/40 C under stress cpu up to 75 C under prime95. Second part include the final parts. An additional 140 Stealth GT rad and a EVGA Titan Hydro Copper. Besides got a pretty komodo from Swiftech and replaced the original blower. Finally, since the Define XL r2 run out of space (I want the hd bays which I a mod a little bit to be suspended and the pump at the bottom with a double rubber feet for sound dampening) I got a rad box to place the EK outside the case and the 140 mm at front. The change while perhaps not the prettiest one with one rad outside (many people don't like) got me a drop of 8 C in water temp and under stress prime95 (1.37 v and 4400 ghz OC) a healthy 65 C at the hotter core. Also it made a good spot for a t-line and a drain. So all in all I am very happy with it. Dead silent despite the rad outside since I can run the Typhoons ap14 and ap15 (replace the noctuas) at under 1000 rpm and still got great temps (cards 34-36 idle but with k-boost at 1097 mhz both cards and gaming with Bioshock at around 45 C).

My first liquid cooling build


















First build (already dismantling the system with rad outside the case)



Second build





Final build


----------



## skupples

looks good!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good luck! i hope my epic reflection picture helped you decide... i need to go buy a REAL camera and get some pictures worthy of SLI-TITAN's


Thanks Skupples!







Dont worry about it, even with good cameras sometimes a lousy shot is taken!









Cheers


----------



## fnyk

how do i join this club ?

i just got my asus gtx titan yestoday ^^


----------



## bendover

Anyone else having problems with EVGA Precision X and Titan? Every overclock seems to crash games even if on-screen display is turned off. I was doing some testing with MSI Afterburner and for some reason games are stable with same clocks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fnyk*
> 
> how do i join this club ?
> 
> i just got my asus gtx titan yestoday ^^


Read the OP.


----------



## Panther Al

OK:

Stupid question here, but never hurts to ask.

Will the EVGA software work on any Titan, or just theirs?


----------



## fnyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> OK:
> 
> Stupid question here, but never hurts to ask.
> 
> Will the EVGA software work on any Titan, or just theirs?


It will work on them all
Im useing it on a asua titan


----------



## cravinmild

About to try bf3 in 3d. Hope my wish for single card solution for 3d will be fulfilled.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> About to try bf3 in 3d. Hope my wish for single card solution for 3d will be fulfilled.


It sure will!


----------



## Masta Squidge

It could just be a QC sticker for a physical inspection. It's likely that they test every card to be sure it works, but they might not physically handle and check every fully assembled card for visual defects.

It looks like QC to me, not refurb counts. That sort of thing would be tracked via the serial number.


----------



## cravinmild

ok quick question. My cards are running at 8x according to gpu-z. From my understanding 1 and 3 slots are for 16x. I don't care if the 580 is 8x but which slot for the titan to get 16x AND will that even make any difference.

Seems the card ramps up to 1200mhz during valley benchmarks. Is that good?


----------



## Masta Squidge

read the manual for you motherboard. Chances are it runs x8/x8 with dual cards. Thats what mine does. If its 3.0 x8, its no big deal. but if you have 2.0x8, you might be crippling yourself.


----------



## cravinmild

Awsome suggestion, ill go and read it again:thumb:


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ok quick question. My cards are running at 8x according to gpu-z. From my understanding 1 and 3 slots are for 16x. I don't care if the 580 is 8x but which slot for the titan to get 16x AND will that even make any difference.
> 
> Seems the card ramps up to 1200mhz during valley benchmarks. Is that good?


Also remember that nvdia drivers by default recently only enable 5 gt/s per channel which equals pci 2.0. You can use software like hwinfo to check on the realized speed. Finally, also check you BIOS you might have the PCI configuration set to gen2 and not gen3. One final tip is the nvidia tool to force the pci express (of course those capable of) to run at 8 gt/s. You can find it here:

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform

for x79 plataform.

as for your original question you can have a look of the difference between pci-e 2 and 3 here:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7089/geforce-gtx-titan-twoway-sli-scaling-pcie-2-vs-pcie-3


----------



## cravinmild

Thank you. Looks like i got some reading to do


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ok quick question. My cards are running at 8x according to gpu-z. From my understanding 1 and 3 slots are for 16x. I don't care if the 580 is 8x but which slot for the titan to get 16x AND will that even make any difference.
> 
> Seems the card ramps up to 1200mhz during valley benchmarks. Is that good?


plx chip, lga 1155 chips 16 lanes only. single @ 16 dual @ 8x triple at 8x4x4x.. yeah, some one else got all that info.

if that 1200mhz reading is from the Valley clock tracker its most likely wrong. If its in gpu-z or the like, yes thats a pretty nice chip.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I don't think any Titan is just going to automatically boost to 1200.... ever.


----------



## cravinmild

idk, its what Id seen up in the top right corner along with gpu temps and that other stuff there. Im still new to the card so if that seems high then ill take it ive read it wrong, ill look again when I run the benchmark and see. What speeds should I be looking at for a valley run, what do your cards OC themselves to.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> idk, its what Id seen up in the top right corner along with gpu temps and that other stuff there. Im still new to the card so if that seems high then ill take it ive read it wrong, ill look again when I run the benchmark and see. What speeds should I be looking at for a valley run, what do your cards OC themselves to.


The ones displayed in Valley are definitely wrong. Check the ones that GPUz shows.

In Valley the cards should boost to 1000MHz or so. But if you are unlucky and the card will boost up to around 918MHz or so.


----------



## Evange

Double post.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> idk, its what Id seen up in the top right corner along with gpu temps and that other stuff there. Im still new to the card so if that seems high then ill take it ive read it wrong, ill look again when I run the benchmark and see. What speeds should I be looking at for a valley run, what do your cards OC themselves to.


Everyone's default setting GTX Titan will show around 1200mhz on the valley reading. It's wrong. And the only reading you should go off of is EVGA PrecisionX or MSI Afterburner.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Everyone's default setting GTX Titan will show around 1200mhz on the valley reading. It's wrong. And the only reading you should go off of is EVGA PrecisionX or MSI Afterburner.


How about Asus GPU Tweak? Any comment on this?


----------



## cravinmild

Well that clears that up









Based on what you've all said about core speeds id say GPU Tweak is not displaying the correct core speeds.


----------



## qiplayer

There is a batch to enable x79 motherboard to run on pcie 3.0
Google it, I don't have the link.

Question, I got now the third titan, with 2 was running stable on air with oc +120 gpu and +150 on vram.
Now with 3 titans it isn't stable even with default clocks.
I checked cables are fine.
Any suggestion?

Motherboard x79 ud3 gigabyte cpu 3930k at 4,5ghz


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> How about Asus GPU Tweak? Any comment on this?


Never used it.

Use the program's I mentioned. ASUS GPU Tweak offers nothing for a GTX Titan over precision or afterburner.


----------



## Gunslinger.

I have not visited this thread in quite a while, anyone know which modded bios is working best at this point?


----------



## capchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> There is a batch to enable x79 motherboard to run on pcie 3.0
> Google it, I don't have the link.
> 
> Question, I got now the third titan, with 2 was running stable on air with oc +120 gpu and +150 on vram.
> Now with 3 titans it isn't stable even with default clocks.
> I checked cables are fine.
> Any suggestion?
> 
> Motherboard x79 ud3 gigabyte cpu 3930k at 4,5ghz


I had a similar prob had to set my 3rd card to pcie 2.0 in the bios and only run the 1st two in 3.0 with the patch only way I could be stable


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Everyone's default setting GTX Titan will show around 1200mhz on the valley reading. It's wrong. And the only reading you should go off of is EVGA PrecisionX or MSI Afterburner.


Valley has always/will always read your clock speeds wrong...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> How about Asus GPU Tweak? Any comment on this?


un-install gputweak, sadly its one of the lower quality programs included with the asus boards... If you own a titan use precX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Well that clears that up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what you've all said about core speeds id say GPU Tweak is not displaying the correct core speeds.


probably not, neither will valley... If you own a titan, get precX


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> I had a similar prob had to set my 3rd card to pcie 2.0 in the bios and only run the 1st two in 3.0 with the patch only way I could be stable


I now cud do a few hours play keeping temps under 70 (fan almost at max),
The middle card gets veeery hot, and I loose warranty by opening them to WC.
Need a plastic screwdriwer.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I now cud do a few hours play keeping temps under 70 (fan almost at max),
> The middle card gets veeery hot, and I loose warranty by opening them to WC.
> Need a plastic screwdriwer.


no, you do not void warranty by water cooling... You void warranty by removing the warranty sticker on the back of the PCB.

Trust me on this, i sent my 670ftw's in for service before reselling... They would only service one of them because the other one was missing the "do not remove, warranty void" sticker.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no, you do not void warranty by water cooling... You void warranty by removing the warranty sticker on the back of the PCB.
> 
> Trust me on this, i sent my 670ftw's in for service before reselling... They would only service one of them because the other one was missing the "do not remove, warranty void" sticker.


What brand?
I have one gainward one asus and one gigabyte :-x
Thats the way I saved 700$

Only the gainward has a sticker.
So you opened the card and reclosed it and disn't have problem?
I guess you didn't left trace on screws


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> What brand?
> I have one gainward one asus and one gigabyte :-x
> Thats the way I saved 700$
> 
> Only the gainward has a sticker.
> So you opened the card and reclosed it and disn't have problem?
> I guess you didn't left trace on screws


Iv'e only ever had EVGA nvidia cards. My titans use TORX t6 screws, very very strip resistant.

All i did for the 670 RMA was put the stock coolers back on and ship them out.

I would guess that each company has its own RMA rules/stickers/way of voiding warranty. This is why i go with EVGA. They know what we do with our cards, and 99% of the time don't care as long as the warranty sticker is still there.

I know that some of the AMD manufacturers put the warranty stickers RIGHT on the GPU screws. Making it almost impossible to keep warranty after waterblocking.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e only ever had EVGA nvidia cards. My titans use TORX t6 screws, very very strip resistant.
> 
> All i did for the 670 RMA was put the stock coolers back on and ship them out.
> 
> I would guess that each company has its own RMA rules/stickers/way of voiding warranty. This is why i go with EVGA. They know what we do with our cards, and 99% of the time don't care as long as the warranty sticker is still there.
> 
> I know that some of the AMD manufacturers put the warranty stickers RIGHT on the GPU screws. Making it almost impossible to keep warranty after waterblocking.


By evga and by zotac cards watercooling is possible without voiding the warranty.
With the other brands you loose warranty, but the gainward one is the only one with a sticker on the screw.


----------



## skupples

And this is why when it comes to NV i'm an EVGA fan boy.


----------



## skupples

OK so... Is it possible my system is STILL bleeding air after 2 weeks? Iv'e never had this before. Iv'e done an extensive leak test, because my res level keeps slowly dropping. After about 30 mins of initial bleed i topped off the res 100%, now its down to the low level indicator after two weeks. I never had this much bleeding with my 670's or 480's. But i guess if you can't find a leak, what else is it.


----------



## fnyk

maybe the same as with my system its the last air from a big rad ther is bleeding out


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Valley has always/will always read your clock speeds wrong...


If you are running the TI bios, Valley will read correctly.

It's gpu boost 2.0 that's skewering the Valley numbers.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK so... Is it possible my system is STILL bleeding air after 2 weeks? Iv'e never had this before. Iv'e done an extensive leak test, because my res level keeps slowly dropping. After about 30 mins of initial bleed i topped off the res 100%, now its down to the low level indicator after two weeks. I never had this much bleeding with my 670's or 480's. But i guess if you can't find a leak, what else is it.


I would do following, whitout any noise take a tube, take out some liquid and then aspire out air with your mouth to create a vacuum and listen if you hear the leak.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I would do following, whitout any noise take a tube, take out some liquid and then aspire out air with your mouth to create a vacuum and listen if you hear the leak.


Unless you plan on flushing your loop don't put your mouth near your loop and I doubt he has a leak. He would know about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Valley has always/will always read your clock speeds wrong...
> un-install gputweak, sadly its one of the lower quality programs included with the asus boards... If you own a titan use precX
> probably not, neither will valley... If you own a titan, get precX


Yes that's what I said.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK so... Is it possible my system is STILL bleeding air after 2 weeks? Iv'e never had this before. Iv'e done an extensive leak test, because my res level keeps slowly dropping. After about 30 mins of initial bleed i topped off the res 100%, now its down to the low level indicator after two weeks. I never had this much bleeding with my 670's or 480's. But i guess if you can't find a leak, what else is it.


If you never got the air out the begin with then sure. If you haven't gotten all the air out of your radiators and/or your tube routing is bad then you'll have issues until you do get it out. Tilt it on its side, do whatever to get the air out.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I would do following, whitout any noise take a tube, take out some liquid and then aspire out air with your mouth to create a vacuum and listen if you hear the leak.


this... sounds like a mess waiting to happen... Testing each part is the way iv'e always leak tested, Something this slow and hidden would most likely be in a rad, with a microscopic leak...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Unless you plan on flushing your loop don't put your mouth near your loop and I doubt he has a leak. He would know about it.
> Yes that's what I said.
> If you never got the air out the begin with then sure. If you haven't gotten all the air out of your radiators and/or your tube routing is bad then you'll have issues until you do get it out. Tilt it on its side, do whatever to get the air out.


I thought i did all this in the initial bleed, Guess iv' missed some. I too feel its unlikely that its a leak, iv'e marked the water level when off on my res, i'm going to keep checking it for change. The only difference between now and pre-titan is pump speed, a higher pump speed is probably doing a better job filtering out all the last little bits of air inside my 80mm thick bottom rad.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Is there a newb guide on how to OC this bad boy??


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Is there a newb guide on how to OC this bad boy??


Newb guide?

Plug it in, install precision-X. Turn the voltage up to +38 and watch it go to like 1057 MHz or something stock.

Slightly less noob way is to increase the clock speed in 5-10mhz increments until you find a program that it crashes the driver with. Then back it off.

Some programs can handle a higher OC than others, so you are limited to your weakest one.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e only ever had EVGA nvidia cards. My titans use TORX t6 screws, very very strip resistant.
> 
> All i did for the 670 RMA was put the stock coolers back on and ship them out.
> 
> I would guess that each company has its own RMA rules/stickers/way of voiding warranty. This is why i go with EVGA. They know what we do with our cards, and 99% of the time don't care as long as the warranty sticker is still there.
> 
> I know that some of the AMD manufacturers put the warranty stickers RIGHT on the GPU screws. Making it almost impossible to keep warranty after waterblocking.


I have an EVGA SC, and it uses Phillips. So I guess it depends when you got it, and what batch.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Newb guide?
> 
> Plug it in, install precision-X. Turn the voltage up to +38 and watch it go to like 1057 MHz or something stock.
> 
> Slightly less noob way is to *increase the clock speed in 5-10mhz increments until you find a program that it crashes the driver with*. Then back it off.
> 
> Some programs can handle a higher OC than others, so you are limited to your weakest one.


I thought this was the noob way?

Anyways, if he's going to stick to boost clocks and not do it manually, then I suggest flashing to either Naennon's BIOS and see if he can manage to run 1202MHz 24/7. Otherwise, he can go for my personal favorite - Murlocke's BIOS. The three variants come with three voltage configurations of 1.162v, 1.175v and 1.186v with a core clock of 1150MHz. That BIOS worked really well for me since I could run 1150MHz with 1.162v in most games. Only game that required 1.175v to keep throttling to a minimum was Metro Last Light. Keeps temps at bay too with a custom fan curve.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I thought this was the noob way?


Did I not say that? The noob way is to let boost 2.0 do it. The _slightly less noob way_ is to do it like I said.


----------



## cravinmild

I am super impressed with this card







The last time I purchased a gpu which impressed me this much was my 8800gts 640mb-it simply crushed anything id used prior to that. I was expecting a nice jump in FPS but I was not expecting to max settings with 3d enabled and not slow this card down.... at all. Games which brought my 580 to its knees cant run this new Titan at 100%. AMAZING


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I am super impressed with this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I purchased a gpu which impressed me this much was my 8800gts 640mb-it simply crushed anything id used prior to that. I was expecting a nice jump in FPS but I was not expecting to max settings with 3d enabled and not slow this card down.... at all. Games which brought my 580 to its knees cant run this new Titan at 100%. AMAZING


xD

Problem is, as you get used to the performance you start to find where it isn't enough. I am already looking at buying another one because I want the 39" 4k panel.


----------



## cravinmild

I can hide an new titan in the case but the wife will notice a new big screen .. or three on the desktop. Im stuck to single screen gaming for the next while


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I can hide an new titan in the case but the wife will notice a new big screen .. or three on the desktop. Im stuck to single screen gaming for the next while


Start rambling about folding and cancer research lol.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> Start rambling about folding and cancer research lol.


exactly how I'm trying to justify a 4th, but I just can't make that leap in logic.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> xD
> 
> Problem is, as you get used to the performance you start to find where it isn't enough. I am already looking at buying another one because I want the 39" 4k panel.


I know what you mean, I have the same problem.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Is there a newb guide on how to OC this bad boy??


what they said, if you are 90% gaming, test your OC's in games/game benches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> xD
> 
> Problem is, as you get used to the performance you start to find where it isn't enough. I am already looking at buying another one because I want the 39" 4k panel.


Yeah, i'm already looking to get a third, and i'm only in 5760x1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I have an EVGA SC, and it uses Phillips. So I guess it depends when you got it, and what batch.


Must be, this is the first EVGA card iv'e seen with these new screws. Was annoying to have to go buy a new Torx Driver, but i was very happy with the quality of them.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I can hide an new titan in the case but the wife will notice a new big screen .. or three on the desktop. Im stuck to single screen gaming for the next while


lol we all know that









man: i need a new rig/grfx card
wife: why??????????????????? you already have one????!!!
man: well.. ok....


----------



## cravinmild

Ninja Upgrades


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> lol we all know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man: i need a new rig/grfx card
> wife: why??????????????????? you already have one????!!!
> man: well.. ok....


THEY JUST DON'T GET IT. lol, guy on overclockers.com has "My wife said me or the rig 10 years ago, i still miss her"


----------



## qiplayer

Whats wrong with the normal bios??
I was having titan sli +130 on core to game and cards where always at 1150. Voltage reaching often 1,2.
If it isn't stable above that would it get really better changing the bios?
Now with 3 titans needs fans almost at max...

By the way to oc try +150 make run furmark 2 minutes if crash go lower if not go up to 200 2 minutes furmark if it doesent crash open a game, it will crash if within minutes you need to go down by 30 or more, if it stays 3-5 hours gaming then crash go down by 10.
Thats the way I find the gaming stable oc, did the same with
Dis it with 680 sli, tri sli, 690 sli, and now titan sli and then tri sli.
All to game crysis 2 on surrond possibly at max.
Well with not much oc crysis 2 still is too slow on ultra.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Whats wrong with the normal bios??
> I was having titan sli +130 on core to game and cards where always at 1150. Voltage reaching often 1,2.
> If it isn't stable above that would it get really better changing the bios?
> Now with 3 titans needs fans almost at max...


Iv'e often wondered the advantage of a 350w bios if i'm already at 1.15+ core below max voltage


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Whats wrong with the normal bios??


I'd like to know about this question too

there's no sticky thread or public articles that explain what exactly what a custom BIOS is for. Just the extra voltage? What does the extra voltage give me? Are 90% of the causes of driver crashes from not enough voltage to supply a target clock speed?

someone should make a sticky for newcomers to learn








I'm still stuck in the days back when nvidia cards were 4 digits, where overclocking was much harder and...for the lack of a better word...taboo


----------



## FtW 420

The main difference with the modded bios' is that they don't throttle like the stock bios, the ti (techinferno) bios removes the boost feature for those who like to just set the clocks they want to run without figuring in the boost speed.

Titan is one powerful card though, on the stock bios I was getting some throttle but everything was still smooth, I just didn't want the throttle to affect benching scores.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The main difference with the modded bios' is that they don't throttle like the stock bios, the ti (techinferno) bios removes the boost feature for those who like to just set the clocks they want to run without figuring in the boost speed.
> 
> Titan is one powerful card though, on the stock bios I was getting some throttle but everything was still smooth, I just didn't want the throttle to affect benching scores.


forgot that point, I know from lurking that a lot didn't like the throttling, but I'm simply not seeing any on my pair (stock cooler, ThermalTake Level 10 GT) on 314.XX drivers (skyrim ENB). I guess my case has better cooling than others?


----------



## skupples

I'm under water, so in theory should have zero throttling, so the only advantage for me would be the disabling of boost, and a bit more voltage? from 1.2 to 1.21? right?

btw, i would really like to NOT purchase a 900D for my rebuild, i'm finding it overwhelming to find a better candidate with SOOOOOOO many case companies out there. Any recommendations? Need room for 3 titans, and at least 3 rads... 360, 480, and a 240x80thick


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Anything big yet with your Zombied Titan FTW 420?

Would be very interested to see what kind of benches you got!


----------



## cravinmild

Whats a zombie titan


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Whats a zombie titan


Here is a good idea:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2290


----------



## Alienware69

Is this worth it over the 780 or is this like the 3970X vs the 3930K? I need to upgrade but don't wanna waste money on some money grab corporate bs lol!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienware69*
> 
> Is this worth it over the 780 or is this like the 3970X vs the 3930K? I need to upgrade but don't wanna waste money on some money grab corporate bs lol!


yes. The vram and enormous difference in compute ability are worth every penny


----------



## Alienware69

What do I need the compute for? And I guess the extra ram will help with my 27 inch monitor/


----------



## nyrang3rs

Will we ever get a Precision app that saves the voltage changes on reboot?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Will we ever get a Precision app that saves the voltage changes on reboot?


It should, let me look into it.

When you hit the apply at startup button it is only saving clocks?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> It should, let me look into it.
> 
> When you hit the apply at startup button it is only saving clocks?


Has only ever saved clocks for me not to mention voltage overvolting doesn't even work on my GTX Titan with the reference BIOS. Only works with a custom BIOS locked at 1.212v.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here is a good idea:
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2290


Dang! the pics ended ... NEED MORE That is .... amazing. Thanks for the link, dem guys know their stuff over there


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Dang! the pics ended ... NEED MORE That is .... amazing. Thanks for the link, dem guys know their stuff over there


Maybe you'll think about it with your Titan?


----------



## cravinmild

No, no I will not be doing that lol. I will how ever be installing a CLC to the card at some point in the future. Currently the card exceeds all my demands and then some. Im just not that daring


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> It should, let me look into it.
> 
> When you hit the apply at startup button it is only saving clocks?


Correct, i have the same issue. If i'm waking the tower up from any sleep state it retains the voltage lock. BUT starting the tower up cold requires re-adjusting the voltage every time. Even in K-boost, which i thought locked in max voltage.

Yes, "startup" is active, yes it is only activating power/temp/clock/mem settings. not voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here is a good idea:
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2290


As soon as i double my salary i will do this to my two titans.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Anything big yet with your Zombied Titan FTW 420?
> 
> Would be very interested to see what kind of benches you got!


Not yet, finally got my evbot flashed with the right software in TO, & think something might be up with the used epower I got since it still doesn't change voltage. I can experiment with it a bit more at home now though

I'll have to get something done with it, now that I've taken parts off the Titan PCB & cut traces it won't work again without a zombie board.


----------



## cravinmild

no turning back now


----------



## exyia

any fellow titan owners want to provide some input into my CPU situation?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1402256/is-my-xeon-e5-2670-holding-me-back-bottlenecking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I don't know why I didn't bother to try a benchmark, so thought I'd try Heaven 4.0 - but I just sold all my case fans (waiting on shipping for new Gentle Typhoons), so this isn't optimal.
> 
> Stock BIOS (on the Titans)
> Stock Titan Coolers
> H80i on the Xeon E5-2670 with one SP120 in pull, the other just a few inches away at the front grille (have my H80i radiator mounted in the 5.25" area)
> on 314.22 drivers because of Skyrim ENB, so I'm using the drivers I would actually use for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> not sure, think it's bottlenecked by the lower clock speed of the Xeon? and obviously, I'm still skeptical of benchmark performance vs game performance


I'm just not sure and it's been nagging at me since I actually but the Xeon on ebay - who knows if it will sell at all though I guess. But then again if it does, I need to order another processor quick to start shipping, or I'll be left without a computer for days. aghhhh

oh, and +100/+100, didn't bother to try pushing it too far yet while I'm waiting on new case fans


----------



## skupples

some moron on the steam forums is telling me that i'm bottlenecked by my i5 3570k no matter the clock speeds, for two titans... Iv'e always understood that with a 4.8ghz OC my 3570k would most likely never present a bottleneck worthy of note, in gaming scenarios.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> yes. The vram and enormous difference in compute ability are worth every penny


I'm sorry but are you being sarcastic?

He's using a 1080p screen. Why would he need the extra VRAM? If his purpose is gaming only, what warrants the requirement for the extra compute power?

GTX 780 has nullified the need for a Titan in cases other than where the VRAM is required. Why would you suggest him to waste $350 for an imperceptible difference in performance?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I can hide an new titan in the case but the wife will notice a new big screen .. or three on the desktop. Im stuck to single screen gaming for the next while


Just tell her, you're upgrading your heater for the next Winter.


----------



## cravinmild

Cause she would think i was making her look stupid trying to pass that off. Some things are better left unsaid.... Like computer upgrades


----------



## djriful

I have the stock BIOS, SC BIOS but do anyone have the Hydro BIOS? I want to try it.

Hydro http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2794-KR

I have other user modded BIOS from Nannon, TI and etc. I am making a collection here but the Hydro BIOS is what I am missing.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm under water, *so in theory should have zero throttling*


There is more than one type of throttling, 99% of the times "throttling" refers to the power (downclocking/downvoltage due to exceeding an upper power limit/threshold), so no there is no way to have zero power throttling (meaning at any circumstances) with the stock bios and 265W limit, it's just too short for this card.

To have zero power throttling you need to increase the maximum power limit. That's why lot's of people (Titan owners) use modded bios. It's the increased TDP limit (from 265W to 300W, 350W etc ) that eliminates the power throttling.

The temperature throttling is under control since Nvidia allows you to set the temp target all the way up to 94C and you can always increase the fan speed or create a custom fan curve and so forth (ok, or water cool it and forget about it).


----------



## ahnafakeef

I get that they put in the temp throttling thing to protect the cards from overheating. But why should the cards throttle from the need of power? Wasn't Nvidia supposed to know about this when designing the card, and have it fixed when it was still in the development stage?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the stock BIOS, SC BIOS but do anyone have the Hydro BIOS? I want to try it.
> 
> Hydro http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-2794-KR
> 
> I have *other user modded BIOS* from Nannon, TI and etc. I am making a collection here but the Hydro BIOS is what I am missing.


Hi mate, care to share? it would be much appreciated!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi mate, care to share? it would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Here you go : http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I get that they put in the temp throttling thing to protect the cards from overheating. But why should the cards throttle from the need of power? Wasn't Nvidia supposed to know about this when designing the card, and have it fixed when it was still in the development stage?


Actually imho the answer is exactly the same. To "protect" the card (by Nvidia's standards of course). They know their "limitations" and they try to avoid the RMA's because of the failures. Real limitations, fake limitations, too short or not enough for "us", doesn't make any difference i am afraid. They have already decided on that and you and me are just dealing with their decisions.

Simple as that imho.


----------



## FtW 420

Nvidia made the cards throttle from the need for power. Before when overclocking a card with fixed voltage it would get to a point where it would be artifacting & then crashing from lack of voltage, now they are being made to throttle when it it gets too hot or tries to draw more power than it is allowed to.
The new 'features' like boost & throttle aren't bad for most average joe consumers out there, & they won't bother a lot of enthusiasts, but they are annoying for many overclockers.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Actually imho the answer is exactly the same. To "protect" the card (by Nvidia's standards of course). They know their "limitations" and they try to avoid the RMA's because of the failures. Real limitations, fake limitations, too short or not enough for "us", doesn't make any difference i am afraid. They have already decided on that and you and me are just dealing with their decisions.
> 
> Simple as that imho.


So running a BIOS that gives me 350W TDP at 100% power limit is bad for the card? I wasn't aware of that.
What much power limit is safe for the card?
Shouldnt they have used better components if the current ones cant handle more power and yet the card is throttling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nvidia made the cards throttle from the need for power. Before when overclocking a card with fixed voltage it would get to a point where it would be artifacting & then crashing from lack of voltage, now they are being made to throttle when it it gets too hot or tries to draw more power than it is allowed to.
> The new 'features' like boost & throttle aren't bad for most average joe consumers out there, & they won't bother a lot of enthusiasts, but they are annoying for many overclockers.


If they already locked the voltage at 1.212v, why would they need to make it throttle for need of power?

Thanks to the both of you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Here you go : http://1pcent.com/?p=277


Thanks man!









Anyone here tried or is currently running the latest kingpin bios?
Any input?

Thanks

Ed

P.S. I think Alatar tried or is running it!
R.U. mate?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So running a BIOS that gives me 350W TDP at 100% power limit is bad for the card? I wasn't aware of that.
> What much power limit is safe for the card?
> Shouldnt they have used better components if the current ones cant handle more power and yet the card is throttling?
> If they already locked the voltage at 1.212v, why would they need to make it throttle for need of power?
> 
> Thanks to the both of you!


Power + heat are what degrades & kills electronics. The power limit that Nvidia has set makes them fairly confidant that the majority of cards will at least live long enough that they won't get flooded with RMAs & complaints.

A lot of people wish there were non reference Titans with better components, but the manufacturers were not allowed to do it.

fommof pretty much called it with Nvidia playing nanny with the cards. Throttling from temps & power limits happens in the background, the more enthusiast gamers & benchers on the forums can tell it is happening, a lot of the people out there may not even know.
The boost makes cards look awesome that they run faster than advertised, & it overclocks & runs smoothly (throttling instead of artifacting or crashing).
Most overclockers would prefer to be able to just set clocks to what they want without boost & be able to give it some voltage to stop artifacting & crashing instead of throttling though.


----------



## fommof

@ahnafakeef, FtW 420 pretty much said it all...

Still, the questions you are asking cannot be answered by "plain" users, they could though if we had a lab and a large number of Titans to play with and test their longevity under different circumstances and timelines. I'd love to have 100 more Titans to "play" with and give you (after several months of testing of course) a "valid" answer but i can't and i am afraid that nobody can except the Nvidia people (which of course won't do so take as a granted that their opinion about all this is being reflected in the specifications).

How long before the VRMs get blown off running your card at +300W, how long before the chip start degrading at 1.212V and within specific temperature ranges, how safe is this and how safe is that when you running a "free-TDP" bios.

Who knows...again i am afraid we will find it out in time (and some people may or may not "pay" the price).

IMHO, and in my experience with three different, "random" Titans and weeks of taking measurements, testing and observing the behaviors, i'd say that if you don't bench and your chip doesn't throttle much, skip the modded bioses and enjoy your card. If you have a really bad quality chip (unfortunately it seems there is a correlation between ASIC and boost freq, voltage, voltage scaling, throttle magnitude and thermal behavior) then it will solve most of the issues but it's a risk you have to take so it's your choice and your responsibility to deal with the consequences (if any).

Just my 2 cents guys and always imho and imhe.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Power + heat are what degrades & kills electronics. The power limit that Nvidia has set makes them fairly confidant that the majority of cards will at least live long enough that they won't get flooded with RMAs & complaints.
> 
> A lot of people wish there were non reference Titans with better components, but the manufacturers were not allowed to do it.
> 
> fommof pretty much called it with Nvidia playing nanny with the cards. Throttling from temps & power limits happens in the background, the more enthusiast gamers & benchers on the forums can tell it is happening, a lot of the people out there may not even know.
> The boost makes cards look awesome that they run faster than advertised, & it overclocks & runs smoothly (throttling instead of artifacting or crashing).
> Most overclockers would prefer to be able to just set clocks to what they want without boost & be able to give it some voltage to stop artifacting & crashing instead of throttling though.


How long is long enough, according to Nvidia? Is there any estimate as to how long cards will live if ran at their rated TDPs/power limits?
I couldn't care less for non-reference editions if Nvidia has put in good components themselves. Did they cheap out on that too? If so then why not allow non-ref editions?
What I can say about throttling is that I've been trying really hard to get rid of it by hook or by crook, and it doesnt throttle in Valley at 1.212v at 1202MHz (kept my eyes pegged on the core clock in the OSD). Is there throttling going on that doesnt get detected by the OSD?
Of course, non-overclockers love GPU Boost 2.0 since they wouldnt overclock in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> @ahnafakeef, FtW 420 pretty much said it all...
> 
> Still, the questions you are asking cannot be answered by "plain" users, they could though if we had a lab and a large number of Titans to play with and test their longevity under different circumstances and timelines. I'd love to have 100 more Titans to "play" with and give you (after several months of testing of course) a "valid" answer but i can't and i am afraid that nobody can except the Nvidia people (which of course won't do so take as a granted that their opinion about all this is being reflected in the specifications).
> 
> How long before the VRMs get blown off running your card at +300W, how long before the chip start degrading at 1.212V and within specific temperature ranges, how safe is this and how safe is that when you running a "free-TDP" bios.
> 
> Who knows...again i am afraid we will find it out in time (and some people may or may not "pay" the price).
> 
> IMHO, and in my experience with three different, "random" Titans and weeks of taking measurements, testing and observing the behaviors, i'd say that if you don't bench and your chip doesn't throttle much, skip the modded bioses and enjoy your card. If you have a really bad quality chip (unfortunately it seems there is a correlation between ASIC and boost freq, voltage, voltage scaling, throttle magnitude and thermal behavior) then it will solve most of the issues but it's a risk you have to take so it's your choice and your responsibility to deal with the consequences (if any).
> 
> Just my 2 cents guys and always imho and imhe.


So no one yet knows how quick the chips are degrading with the modded BIOSes, and they wont until someone's card dies? Even that wont provide any significant lifespan estimates since every card is different, right?
I'm running at 1.162v with a 300% power limit. What is the highest amount of power that the Titan uses under 99% usage? Is it known?
My card throttles back to stock clocks with the stock BIOS. Does that mean its a really bad chip?
What is the relation between ASIC and the chips performance? Mine's 73.9%. How bad is it?

I apologize for asking so many questions. I hope you guys understand why I am concerned. Thanks a lot!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How long is long enough, according to Nvidia? Is there any estimate as to how long cards will live if ran at their rated TDPs/power limits?
> I couldn't care less for non-reference editions if Nvidia has put in good components themselves. Did they cheap out on that too? If so then why not allow non-ref editions?
> What I can say about throttling is that I've been trying really hard to get rid of it by hook or by crook, and it doesnt throttle in Valley at 1.212v at 1202MHz (kept my eyes pegged on the core clock in the OSD). Is there throttling going on that doesnt get detected by the OSD?
> Of course, non-overclockers love GPU Boost 2.0 since they wouldnt overclock in the first place.
> So no one yet knows how quick the chips are degrading with the modded BIOSes, and they wont until someone's card dies? Even that wont provide any significant lifespan estimates since every card is different, right?
> I'm running at 1.162v with a 300% power limit. What is the highest amount of power that the Titan uses under 99% usage? Is it known?
> My card throttles back to stock clocks with the stock BIOS. Does that mean its a really bad chip?
> What is the relation between ASIC and the chips performance? Mine's 73.9%. How bad is it?
> 
> I apologize for asking so many questions. I hope you guys understand why I am concerned. Thanks a lot!


can tell you that my 60% asic card falls way behind me 85% asic card... ~50hz. (who knows if thats asic) BUT the "slower" one keeps up JUST fine when i even out the clocks.

this was non-issue with my 670's. totally different asic's exact same stock boost clock speeds.

Anyone think this valley bench result is kinda low for 3d-surround sli titans?

i must have some sort of bottleneck, as my gpu usage/power doesn't even come close to 99% when in 3d surround valley bench. When i bench extreme HD preset my gpu's chill at 90-99%... in 3x1 monitor bench setting they barely break 60%



single monitor extreme HD preset results. cpu @ 4.8


----------



## bendover

Question that have been asked million times







What is the best and most stable / safest bios mod for Titan?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just scored 12000 on 3dMark Firestrike with a 3770k and Two Titans, seems like there is a botttleneck somewhere.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/632715


----------



## cravinmild

Other than benchmarks I seem to chug along at 45% gpu usage on most games.. some less







I have my cpu currently at 4.3ghz (normally I run stock-just trying stuff out) Now I could be upset im being bottleneck by something (cpu) or I could be happy that I am able to run all my games smooth as glass with max settings in 3D and only use 45% of my gpu







 Dang this is a nice card


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm sorry but are you being sarcastic?
> 
> He's using a 1080p screen. Why would he need the extra VRAM? If his purpose is gaming only, what warrants the requirement for the extra compute power?
> 
> GTX 780 has nullified the need for a Titan in cases other than where the VRAM is required. Why would you suggest him to waste $350 for an imperceptible difference in performance?


No sarcasm at all. The vram will be used in some scenarios and when next gen consoles are released newer games are for sure going to use more vram than they currently are. It's also only $350. In the lifetime of the card it'll get used or more than gaming when a person's curiosity gets to them. The 10% extra performance gaming wise (vram excluded) adds to the longevity of the card and the need to not pick up a 2nd or 3rd or 4th in many circumstances (which was my experience with 480s and 580s).


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> No sarcasm at all. The vram will be used in some scenarios and when next gen consoles are released newer games are for sure going to use more vram than they currently are. It's also only $350. In the lifetime of the card it'll get used or more than gaming when a person's curiosity gets to them. The 10% extra performance gaming wise (vram excluded) adds to the longevity of the card and the need to not pick up a 2nd or 3rd or 4th in many circumstances (which was my experience with 480s and 580s).


Oh c'mon! Most people don't even have 3GB cards yet, are they going to give up gaming when the next gen console ports are released? No. Because if the VRAM requirements goes that much up, cards with that much VRAM will be made the norm. 3GB cards will probably be available at $100 apiece.

Admit it or not, the harsh truth is that Titan has no more longevity than a 780 has (other than the VRAM part). The difference in performance is only seen when benchmarking, otherwise the performance difference in games while playing them is nil. He could save that $350 and invest in an 880 when they come out.

Still think he needs a Titan over a 780?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Oh c'mon! Most people don't even have 3GB cards yet, are they going to give up gaming when the next gen console ports are released? No. Because if the VRAM requirements goes that much up, cards with that much VRAM will be made the norm. 3GB cards will probably be available at $100 apiece.
> 
> Admit it or not, the harsh truth is that Titan has no more longevity than a 780 has (other than the VRAM part). The difference in performance is only seen when benchmarking, otherwise the performance difference in games while playing them is nil. He could save that $350 and invest in an 880 when they come out.
> 
> Still think he needs a Titan over a 780?


For 1 screen? Nope. I fully intend to get at least 3 years of acceptable (by my standards) gaming out of two titans, most of which will be done at 4k if I have my way.

If it comes down to it and I simply cant afford to replace the GPUs, then I can just "downgrade" to a 1080p screen, of which I will likely have several available in the household to use, and then I will probably get another couple years of medium performance squeezed out of them.

My last PC ran for 5 years, and I actually just gave it to a friend. He sees more than acceptable results with it, though his monitors are both 1600x900 resolution. Everything he plays is set to the maximum, with the exception of AA which he tends to keep in a medium range.

I plan to have another 5 years of use from this one as well.

Granted, 1 titan and my CPU alone costs more than my last build did... but I also make 3 times as much money now.


----------



## bendover

Have seen this conversation every board all over the world. Sometimes it sounds like Titan is useless. I don't care...I'm more than happy using Titan and definitely going to buy another one. 6GB VRAM is there....whether or not it's needed in future but at least I don't have to care if my system is running out of VRAM.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Oh c'mon! Most people don't even have 3GB cards yet, are they going to give up gaming when the next gen console ports are released? No. Because if the VRAM requirements goes that much up, cards with that much VRAM will be made the norm. 3GB cards will probably be available at $100 apiece.
> 
> Admit it or not, the harsh truth is that Titan has no more longevity than a 780 has (other than the VRAM part). The difference in performance is only seen when benchmarking, otherwise the performance difference in games while playing them is nil. He could save that $350 and invest in an 880 when they come out.
> 
> Still think he needs a Titan over a 780?


Yes, b/c the 3gb of vram makes the 780 a nearly worthless component. The only two consumer cards worth buying are the Titan and 6gb Toxic 7970. 3GB gets hit quite often in games, especially if you play new ones. A single titan, just like a single of any GPU is really useless if you want to play new games at high fps with high quality settings. A 780 isn't so much faster than the toxic to warrant it despite the loss in vram.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just scored 12000 on 3dMark Firestrike with a 3770k and Two Titans, seems like there is a botttleneck somewhere.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/632715


yea seems there is a big bottleneck?

my single titan score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/570740


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Oh c'mon! Most people don't even have 3GB cards yet, are they going to give up gaming when the next gen console ports are released? No. Because if the VRAM requirements goes that much up, cards with that much VRAM will be made the norm. 3GB cards will probably be available at $100 apiece.
> 
> Admit it or not, the harsh truth is that Titan has no more longevity than a 780 has (other than the VRAM part). The difference in performance is only seen when benchmarking, otherwise the performance difference in games while playing them is nil. He could save that $350 and invest in an 880 when they come out.
> 
> Still think he needs a Titan over a 780?


YES.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just scored 12000 on 3dMark Firestrike with a 3770k and Two Titans, seems like there is a botttleneck somewhere.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/632715


I do about 10k on a 3570k at 4.5 haven't tested with it at my newest speed of 4.7

we will most likely see ddr6 on the next line of cards, which will most likely reset the value to 2 or 3 gb @ 2x the performance

in other news, ff14 beta, bai!


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> YES.


I have a Titan, and the answer is no.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yea seems there is a big bottleneck?
> 
> my single titan score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/570740


Yeah, this guy on steam forum wrote me multiple walls of text. Moral of the story, even at the highest overclocks 3570k is going to cause bottlenecking on titans.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I have a Titan, and the answer is no.


Well, I have two, and you are wrong. You are however entitled to your own opinion, as am I.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Well, I have two, and you are wrong. You are however entitled to your own opinion, as am I.


Name one reason why he needs a Titan over a 780 which will give him essentially the same performance at 1920x1080?

There isn't one. Its one thing to be a fan of your hardware, but don't try to fool yourself and everyone else into thinking there are specific applications for this hardware. In no way is the extra $350 worth the minuscule difference in power (and remember, most 780s OC higher than most Titans, thanks to reduced power draw) between the 780 and the Titan at that resolution.

And by the way, Titan two is in the budget and coming soon.

Opinion is one thing. Basic facts are another.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Name one reason why he needs a Titan over a 780 which will give him essentially the same performance at 1920x1080?
> 
> There isn't one. Its one thing to be a fan of your hardware, but don't try to fool yourself and everyone else into thinking there are specific applications for this hardware. In no way is the extra $350 worth the minuscule difference in power (and remember, most 780s OC higher than most Titans, thanks to reduced power draw) between the 780 and the Titan at that resolution.
> 
> And by the way, Titan two is in the budget and coming soon.
> 
> Opinion is one thing. Basic facts are another.


Touche'. Let's agree to disagree, then.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I think he should buy a Titan and a 780, compare them, and then sell me the Titan at a significantly reduced price to recoup some of the cost.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Well, I have two, and you are wrong. You are however entitled to your own opinion, as am I.


i have two, about to get a third. (used with warranty). figure that paired with top of the line intel chip should reduce my bottlenecking issues.

and i say [email protected]

780's are oc'ing easier on stock bios. tis true!


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Other than benchmarks I seem to chug along at 45% gpu usage on most games.. some less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my cpu currently at 4.3ghz (normally I run stock-just trying stuff out) Now I could be upset im being bottleneck by something (cpu) or I could be happy that I am able to run all my games smooth as glass with max settings in 3D and only use 45% of my gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang this is a nice card


I think you cud be bottlenecked by the pcie bandwidth







Different games need different bandwidth.

and by the cpu. I would try to go to 4,7-5. And see if there is a difference.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i have two, about to get a third. (used with warranty). figure that paired with top of the line intel chip should reduce my bottlenecking issues.
> 
> and i say [email protected]
> 
> 780's are oc'ing easier on stock bios. tis true!


I got a third...
Crashes with fan under 65-70% on air WITHOUT OC.
Because.... the metal cover of the titan gets very hot, to the point to almost burn me if I touch it.

So I now have 3 loud gtx titans and see only a little difference. CPU 3930k is at 4,5.

But try it so we can compare things


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I have a Titan, and the answer is no.


I had 3 gtx 680
then 2 titans
and didn't see a significant difference.
now a third titan, and I don't see that big difference.

I compared cards in hours of playing crysis2 in res 5800x1080.

With 3 gtx 680 OC can play with stable fps at very high graphic details got 70-90 fps.

With 2 gtx titans OC and same settings fps aren't that stable (fluctuating between 50 and 90) but image is fluid even at only 50 fps.

With 3 titans OC fps are more stable on the same settings. THE PC IS VERY LOUD.
I can higher the details to extreme, but still the game has fps drops at the point that to play fast I go back to very high details.

So.... I wasted 2500$ ?
I have to say that with a higher cpu OC (atm 3930k at 4,5 ghz) I should get better results and that other games scale better.
Better but also hardly require a third titan.
Soon I will watercool them.

Crysis 3 doesn't run smooth even with 3 titans and keeping the lowest AAA, unless you go down with the other graphic details


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Anyone want to share their gaming overclock precision x settings I can follow?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Anyone want to share their gaming overclock precision x settings I can follow?


thats a per card situation. In games i usually run 1137 clock + 200 on mem. Max temp/power 1.2 volts. Which is a very minimal over clock ontop of boost 2.0 w/ water cooling.

as to tri-sli... the third card is normally added for micro-stutter reduction. Thats the main thing people sight a reduction in when going to tri-sli. It's really the only reason i want a third card.

btw, proof of cpu/gpu bottleneck at 4.689ghz 3570k

1920x1080.



5760x1080



Vram, gpu usage, and gpu power are all at way lower speeds when i run the tri-monitor setting in valley.

i'll repost later with all the proper information.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I had 3 gtx 680
> then 2 titans
> and didn't see a significant difference.
> now a third titan, and I don't see that big difference.
> 
> I compared cards in hours of playing crysis2 in res 5800x1080.
> 
> With 3 gtx 680 OC can play with stable fps at very high graphic details got 70-90 fps.
> 
> With 2 gtx titans OC and same settings fps aren't that stable (fluctuating between 50 and 90) but image is fluid even at only 50 fps.
> 
> With 3 titans OC fps are more stable on the same settings. THE PC IS VERY LOUD.
> I can higher the details to extreme, but still the game has fps drops at the point that to play fast I go back to very high details.
> 
> So.... I wasted 2500$ ?
> I have to say that with a higher cpu OC (atm 3930k at 4,5 ghz) I should get better results and that other games scale better.
> Better but also hardly require a third titan.
> Soon I will watercool them.
> 
> Crysis 3 doesn't run smooth even with 3 titans and keeping the lowest AAA, unless you go down with the other graphic details


Your issue seems to be a low clocked CPU as well as throttling titans. You need to toss them under water to prevent that. I see bottleneck in quite a few games until 5.1ghz, albeit minimal after 4.8.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Your issue seems to be a low clocked CPU as well as throttling titans. You need to toss them under water to prevent that. I see bottleneck in quite a few games until 5.1ghz, albeit minimal after 4.8.


ive been working REALLY hard to get my 3570k above 4.7 but i just can't seem to get it done. under water, delidded. Currently stable at 4.689 ~1.42v under load. Thats allot of volts for 4.7 =(

on a side note... Look the NV Steam box!!!! (not really a steam box)

http://www.digitalstormonline.com/nvidia-sff.asp

This is by far the coolest case for NV's new line of min-towers.

Anyone else find all this other stuff NV doing off putting? Makes me think they will fall behind in the next iteration of cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi mate, care to share? it would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Off topic but I like your user name!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ive been working REALLY hard to get my 3570k above 4.7 but i just can't seem to get it done. under water, delidded. Currently stable at 4.689 ~1.42v under load. Thats allot of volts for 4.7 =(
> 
> on a side note... Look the NV Steam box!!!! (not really a steam box)
> 
> http://www.digitalstormonline.com/nvidia-sff.asp
> 
> This is by far the coolest case for NV's new line of min-towers.
> 
> Anyone else find all this other stuff NV doing off putting? Makes me think they will fall behind in the next iteration of cards.


Being on socket 1155 isn't helping for bottleneck, especially not an i7. That's a ton of volts for that chip. Might want to look into altering other settings instead of focusing on voltage.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Your issue seems to be a low clocked CPU as well as throttling titans. You need to toss them under water to prevent that. I see bottleneck in quite a few games until 5.1ghz, albeit minimal after 4.8.


thanks for the reply. I run the 3930k at 4,5ghz with 1,43vcore, last time I set the LLC to 5% and tried 4,6 with 1,45 vcore but it crashed. I also modified some other settings but nothing.

As soon I'm at my pc I will put more volts on memory (4x4 1600mhz with xmp profile at 1,5v).
Any suggestion is very apreciated. Im reading through posts and OC guides for hours as I work the night shift.
I sometime really hate all this because when spending 5 grant on a pc in my opinion everything must work. I mean also getting a user manual explaining what vid vcore llc and all those stuff are and affect. And not having me or the general user getting a culture about overclocks and pc hardware stuff.

yea I am here cos I want to game at highest possible settings, not because I love tweaking


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Being on socket 1155 isn't helping for bottleneck, especially not an i7. That's a ton of volts for that chip. Might want to look into altering other settings instead of focusing on voltage.


Iv'e been taking it back .005 at a time... THOUGH i would love to see 4.8+ stable out of this chip. I know its possible, i'm just not there yet. As to being on 1155... yeahh i knowwww it's just, such an in between time for chips right now. Think i'm waiting on ivy-E before i spend a good chunk of cash on a chip. Going to 3770k from 3570k is going to be almost indifferent from what iv'e read in reviews and benches. It may reduce some of the necking, but not 350$ worth. Going to save the money for the ivy-E and mobo i'll need to get when the chip hits at the end of the year.

Not totally decided on ib-e, still 100% open to insight on what the best solution is for triple tittes.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I think you cud be bottlenecked by the pcie bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different games need different bandwidth.
> 
> and by the cpu. I would try to go to 4,7-5. And see if there is a difference.


I did a 3dmark run and the results show the card at 5xxmhz, seems im downclocking with HW showing 78c max core on the titan
*Edit crap pic**

Funny, I never really heard the card rev up, custom fan profile will probably be a good idea







. I have benchmarked the 2700k at 5.2ghz so I should be good for an easy 5ghz but im not going to go through all that hassle anytime soon. It still crushes all my games in 3d AND its only benchmark scores


----------



## WiLd FyeR

How do you change the voltage on Precision X 4.2?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, this guy on steam forum wrote me multiple walls of text. Moral of the story, even at the highest overclocks 3570k is going to cause bottlenecking on titans.


Damn what a bummer... I was planning to add in another Titan into my rig. Guess I'll not be doing that then.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yea seems there is a big bottleneck?
> 
> my single titan score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/570740


I wonder if its the Pci e 8x 8x. Maybe on a z77 board that runs 16x 16x on 2 way sli I can get better benchmark results.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> For 1 screen? Nope. I fully intend to get at least 3 years of acceptable (by my standards) gaming out of two titans, most of which will be done at 4k if I have my way.
> 
> If it comes down to it and I simply cant afford to replace the GPUs, then I can just "downgrade" to a 1080p screen, of which I will likely have several available in the household to use, and then I will probably get another couple years of medium performance squeezed out of them.
> 
> My last PC ran for 5 years, and I actually just gave it to a friend. He sees more than acceptable results with it, though his monitors are both 1600x900 resolution. Everything he plays is set to the maximum, with the exception of AA which he tends to keep in a medium range.
> 
> I plan to have another 5 years of use from this one as well.
> 
> Granted, 1 titan and my CPU alone costs more than my last build did... but I also make 3 times as much money now.


Thank you! At least someone is talking sense here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Have seen this conversation every board all over the world. Sometimes it sounds like Titan is useless. I don't care...I'm more than happy using Titan and definitely going to buy another one. 6GB VRAM is there....whether or not it's needed in future but at least I don't have to care if my system is running out of VRAM.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


As stated before, the 780 has made the need for a Titan null and void for single screen gaming, especially 1080p. If you're using multi-monitors, I fully support your claim of the necessity of that 6GB VRAM. And at 1080p, no one will be running out of VRAM anytime soon with 3GB cards. and by the time that happens there'll be cards with more VRAM available for cheaper than the 780.

Personally, I love my Titan like anything. But I do admit, had the 780 been out at the time, I would never have bought a Titan. Instead I'd have taken two 780s. Thats the price I paid for my Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Yes, b/c the 3gb of vram makes the 780 a nearly worthless component. The only two consumer cards worth buying are the Titan and 6gb Toxic 7970. 3GB gets hit quite often in games, especially if you play new ones. A single titan, just like a single of any GPU is really useless if you want to play new games at high fps with high quality settings. A 780 isn't so much faster than the toxic to warrant it despite the loss in vram.


You do realize that we're talking (and that the person who asked was asking) about a single 1080p screen, right? Tell me, what game _requires_ 3GB of VRAM at that resolution? I repeat, the resolution we are talking about is *1080p* and not six 27" monitors with whatever resolution.

780 isn't so much faster than a 7970, but a Titan is?








You do know that the difference in performance between the 780 and the Titan is imperceptible in games, right?

Titan is ~35% faster in games than a 7970 (not sure if the GHz one or not). These are Alatar's words, not mine.
With the 780 the difference will still be very much in the high 20s, if not over 30. How is that "not so much faster" than a 7970? And please don't start posting bench numbers with stock clocks, almost no one uses these cards at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> YES.


May I ask you to justify your stance?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Off topic but I like your user name!


Thanks man!








Thats how i try to live my life; the simplest way, usually is the right way! "lex parsimoniae"







:

Cheers

Ed


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Tell me, what game _requires_ 3GB of VRAM at that resolution? I repeat, the resolution we are talking about is *1080p* and not six 27" monitors with whatever resolution.


Modded Skyrim even on 1080p - yeah it's resource hog but it looks so good.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Modded Skyrim even on 1080p - yeah it's resource hog but it looks so good.


Poor example that holds no relevance.

Crysis 3 maxed uses 2000-2400MB of VRAM and nothing will exceed that for a while. 3GB for a single 1080/1600P screen is fine. Unless you're a benchmarker or surround user you have little use for a GTX Titan.

Not to mention I have no idea why anyone with a single screen would want GTX Titan SLI over GTX 780 Classified/Lightning SLI. These cards will be beasts.


----------



## OccamRazor

@lyx: Can you send me a PM telling me how you modded skyrim? Excellent work man!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Modded Skyrim even on 1080p - yeah it's resource hog but it looks so good.


And what kind of FPS does a 780/Titan get after that kind of modding? Is it even remotely playable with any single GPU? Please enlighten me because I have no experience with either Skyrim or modding.

Even if I were to consider that these settings still allow playable frame rates, this is a nit-picked case and a very exceptional one too, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## skupples

http://uk.hardware.info/news/35977/msi-geforce-gtx-780-lightning-launch-draws-near

posted yesterday.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Poor example that holds no relevance.
> 
> Crysis 3 maxed uses 2000-2400MB of VRAM and nothing will exceed that for a while. 3GB for a single 1080/1600P screen is fine. Unless you're a benchmarker or surround user you have little use for a GTX Titan.
> 
> Not to mention I have no idea why anyone with a single screen would want GTX Titan SLI over GTX 780 Classified/Lightning SLI. These cards will be beasts.


Uhhh, You are in the wrong thread to be trouncing the cred of the Titans, dude. Go to the 780 thread and fill your boots! Titan owners didn't buy them so they would have more than enough vram to play on a single 1920x1080p monitor. We bought them because we wanted to do surround at max resolution and ultra settings on games like Metro LL, Skyrim, FC3 and BF3, and so we would be 4K ready for the very demanding new games coming out in the next year or so. When you 780 fanboys are crying in your soup, us Titan owners will be laughing and enjoying our hero sandwiches.


----------



## lyx

OccamRazor -> let me answer here becouse i'm not video creator and i cant take any credits for this - video was made by RealVision ENB mod creator - SkyrimTuner and all glory goes to him









I tunned his enbseries.ini (thats essentially config file for sweetFX injector all ENB mods are using) for my needs - it's brighter in dungeons/night + changed some stuff about rain by myself (it looks more like in real life -> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7875/screenshot1679.jpg ).

Anyway take a look on his mod on Skyrim Nexus -> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30936/? especially on recommended mods - they are mostly required to get such effect - bit of reading and setting up but effect is truly spectacular. I really recommend Skyrim only with mods - it's so much better experience then vanilla game - just spend some time tinkering with it and you won't regreat it.

ahnafakeef -> depends on 1200p with my setup usually around 50-60 (vsync on) and of course i agree with You and thestache exception proves the rule.

p.s. Dont use Skyrim with Nvidia drivers 320.xx or sun will shines through everything (stay with 314.22).


----------



## OccamRazor

I bought a Titan and probably will buy a second one and I game on a single 1080p monitor! But... I play 3d and it's a 120hz monitor with light boost trick zero motion blur, if I want to go surround in a near future, Titan is better and the difference in shaders to the 780 is noticed in some games, tomb raider and metro LL, soon new games will come out and if the developers take the same route as these 2 games coding wise, well see the Titan spread her legs even more, all this in IMHO and IMHE.
Just my 2 cents

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

@lyx: I know the mod my friend, I was asking for your settings and tweaks, I'm waiting for the Ek waterblock and after I fine tune the overclocks I will go straight to skyrim!
Any input you have is good!








Thanks again

Ed


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I bought a Titan and probably will buy a second one and I game on a single 1080p monitor! But... I play 3d and it's a 120hz monitor with light boost trick zero motion blur, if I want to go surround in a near future, Titan is better and the difference in shaders to the 780 is noticed in some games, tomb raider and metro LL, soon new games will come out and if the developers take the same route as these 2 games coding wise, well see the Titan spread her legs even more, all this in IMHO and IMHE.
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Nailed it. This is exactly why we bought Titans...so that we have the capacity to do amazing things now, and down the road a ways, regardless of what the game devs throw at us.







+rep


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I bought a Titan and probably will buy a second one and I game on a single 1080p monitor! But... I play 3d and it's a 120hz monitor with light boost trick zero motion blur, if I want to go surround in a near future, Titan is better and the difference in shaders to the 780 is noticed in some games, tomb raider and metro LL, soon new games will come out and if the developers take the same route as these 2 games coding wise, well see the Titan spread her legs even more, all this in IMHO and IMHE.
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


This.

I went with two Titans out of the gate and scrimped with a 3820 for this very reason: I rather have amazing performance now, and pretty damn good performance for the next three, four years without having to keep up with the GPU wars.

Once I bounce up to IB-E 4960X (Or the rumoured 3980X) this winter, the 3820 won't even be an issue, not that its one now, and I will be even more set. Its amazing how much hate towards the Titan you hear about anywhere else, sometimes I think its all hateraide.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Nailed it. This is exactly why we bought Titans...so that we have the capacity to do amazing things now, and down the road a ways, regardless of what the game devs throw at us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


thanks man!








if you thing of it, 384 cores, is what the gtx 650 has although its on a 128bit bus, it scores 26 [email protected] in crysis 2 and 15fps in metro 2033, it HAS to make a difference somewhere, titan overclock review @hardocp shows that very well!
Just look at the metro LL and tombraider, the extra cores make a difference in the settings we can max out, 780 couldnt...
Cant wait for the EK full waterblock and backplate to arrive!!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> You do realize that we're talking (and that the person who asked was asking) about a single 1080p screen, right? Tell me, what game _requires_ 3GB of VRAM at that resolution? I repeat, the resolution we are talking about is *1080p* and not six 27" monitors with whatever resolution.
> 
> 780 isn't so much faster than a 7970, but a Titan is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that the difference in performance between the 780 and the Titan is imperceptible in games, right?
> 
> Titan is ~35% faster in games than a 7970 (not sure if the GHz one or not). These are Alatar's words, not mine.
> With the 780 the difference will still be very much in the high 20s, if not over 30. How is that "not so much faster" than a 7970? And please don't start posting bench numbers with stock clocks, almost no one uses these cards at stock.


I didn't say any 7970. I stated specifically the 6gb Toxic 7970. It's not fair to say people overclock the cards. My titans sit at stock for 99% of their lives, just like every other card I've owned. Even with a single 1080p monitor VRAM usage already goes above 3gb in some scenarios, e.g. skyrim with massive amounts of mods. If games are already using up 3gb of Vram then what is to come in the next year after the ps4 and xbone are released?

Vram is extremely limiting, once you're at the vram limit performance drops significantly. When gaming on a single monitor I've seen up to 5gb of usage. It all depends on what you're playing. The 780 is close in gpu power to the Titan, but not in features. If someone can afford a Titan for a build then it should be bought since there are real benefits to having it.

A Titan is just enough faster than a 6gb Toxic 7970 to make it worth purchasing. The 780 is not and lacks the vram as well as other features. The price difference isn't enough to throw away those features.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Uhhh, You are in the wrong thread, for trouncing the cred of the Titans, dude. Go to the 780 thread and fill your boots! Titan owners didn't buy them so they would have more than enough vram to play on a single 1920x1080p monitor. We bought them because we wanted to do surround at max resolution and ultra settings on games like Metro LL, Skyrim, FC3 and BF3, and so we would be 4K ready for the very demanding new games coming out in the next year or so. When you 780 fanboys are crying in your soup, us Titan owners will be laughing and enjoying our hero sandwiches.


He runs at least one titan, I think two.

So don't just immediately call people out as a fanboy before you know the facts.

Anyone who is looking at this with an unbiased attitude knows that the 780 has its place, and its footing is far more solid than the Titan's right now.

And before you start crying about me being a fanboy, take a look at my sig rig, and then take note of my intention to purchase a second Titan myself. Facts are facts, most of us Titan owners don't actually feel a need to justify our purchase with nonsense.

A Titan is a stupid buy compared to a 780 when you only intend to run a single monitor.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> He runs at least one titan, I think two.
> 
> So don't just immediately call people out as a fanboy before you know the facts.
> 
> Anyone who is looking at this with an unbiased attitude knows that the 780 has its place, and its footing is far more solid than the Titan's right now.
> 
> And before you start crying about me being a fanboy, take a look at my sig rig, and then take note of my intention to purchase a second Titan myself. Facts are facts, most of us Titan owners don't actually feel a need to justify our purchase with nonsense.
> 
> A Titan is a stupid buy compared to a 780 when you only intend to run a single monitor.


I was telling him, and I'm telling you, not to slam the Titan and pump up another card in a Titan owners thread. That's trolling.

"_Anyone who is looking at this with an unbiased attitude knows that the 780 has its place, and *its footing is far more solid than the Titan's right now*_." ...Are you on drugs? The 780's "footing" is far more tenuous than the Titan's, now, and especially for future gaming!









And if you are gaming on a single 1920x1080p, 60Hz monitor, yes, a 780 would be fine, for the time being...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Poor example that holds no relevance.
> 
> Crysis 3 maxed uses 2000-2400MB of VRAM and nothing will exceed that for a while. 3GB for a single 1080/1600P screen is fine. Unless you're a benchmarker or surround user you have little use for a GTX Titan.
> 
> *Not to mention I have no idea why anyone with a single screen would want GTX Titan SLI over GTX 780 Classified/Lightning SLI.* These cards will be beasts.


Because I've gotten to enjoy my SLI Titans since February instead of STILL waiting for 780 Lightnings...


----------



## Creator

I bought a Titan so I never have to worry about VRAM... ever.









I don't ever bother checking VRAM usage. There's no point. I'll get a second Titan when the big makers start releasing 1440p 120hz IPS monitors.


----------



## RJT

^^This


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I didn't say any 7970. I stated specifically the 6gb Toxic 7970. It's not fair to say people overclock the cards. My titans sit at stock for 99% of their lives, just like every other card I've owned. Even with a single 1080p monitor VRAM usage already goes above 3gb in some scenarios, e.g. skyrim with massive amounts of mods. If games are already using up 3gb of Vram then what is to come in the next year after the ps4 and xbone are released?
> 
> Vram is extremely limiting, once you're at the vram limit performance drops significantly. When gaming on a single monitor I've seen up to 5gb of usage. It all depends on what you're playing. The 780 is close in gpu power to the Titan, but not in features. If someone can afford a Titan for a build then it should be bought since there are real benefits to having it.
> 
> A Titan is just enough faster than a 6gb Toxic 7970 to make it worth purchasing. The 780 is not and lacks the vram as well as other features. The price difference isn't enough to throw away those features.


The difference between a 780 and a Titan is literally 5-8% in games. How is a Titan worth it and a 780 not worth it, especially with the $350 premium?
So you're considering an overclocked 7970 and comparing it with a stock 780? Fine, the 780 has GPU Boost 2.0, which easily takes the clock speeds above 1GHz when GPU load is there. I can't cite any particular numbers, but that should even out the 7970's advantage, right?
Also, please tell me what "features" the Titan has that the 780 doesn't except the VRAM (if you consider that as a "feature")?
You say you've seen 3GB and 5GB of VRAM usage on a single 1080p screen? Anything other than Skyrim? and I'd still like to see proof for the 5GB VRAM usage on a 1080p screen.
About VRAM being a limitation, other than Skyrim (which is the _only_ example that uses that much VRAM) what other game have you played that can max out the 3GB memory buffer?

To everyone who's defending their Titans to death - I have enough respect for everyone's decision to purchase a Titan, especially if you're running surround. But if you're saying that at this point in time a Titan is a worthy purchase over a 780 for 1080p gaming, then I don't know what to say to you. Future-proofing? Please! When the 880 comes out (probably and hopefully with at least 6GB VRAM) and beats the hell out of your Titan, I can give you my word that you'll be wanting those cards as well.

Why am I so certain that the 880 will put Titans to shame? Because a Titan is practically the same as a 780 in gaming performance (which is what everyone in the real world cares about). Nvidia will definitely not bring out a card that performs just slightly faster than their mainstream flagship. And with the next iteration of cards being on 20nm process, that is even a bigger possibility. Case in point, a 660Ti performs on par/better than a 580. 660Ti was released at what price...$300? I don't remember, but can you imagine the hurt when a $300 860Ti performs on the same level as a Titan? Think about it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Because I've gotten to enjoy my SLI Titans since February instead of STILL waiting for 780 Lightnings...


You too Eric? You're one of the more knowledgeable people here on OCN. This is July, and a $650 Titan is available now. With all the knowledge and experience you have, can you honestly tell me why someone would buy a Titan over a 780 for 1080p gaming?


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The difference between a 780 and a Titan is literally 5-8% in games. How is a Titan worth it and a 780 not worth it, especially with the $350 premium?
> So you're considering an overclocked 7970 and comparing it with a stock 780? Fine, the 780 has GPU Boost 2.0, which easily takes the clock speeds above 1GHz when GPU load is there. I can't cite any particular numbers, but that should even out the 7970's advantage, right?
> Also, please tell me what "features" the Titan has that the 780 doesn't except the VRAM (if you consider that as a "feature")?
> You say you've seen 3GB and 5GB of VRAM usage on a single 1080p screen? Anything other than Skyrim? and I'd still like to see proof for the 5GB VRAM usage on a 1080p screen.
> About VRAM being a limitation, other than Skyrim (which is the _only_ example that uses that much VRAM) what other game have you played that can max out the 3GB memory buffer?
> 
> To everyone who's defending their Titans to death - I have enough respect for everyone's decision to purchase a Titan, especially if you're running surround. But if you're saying that at this point in time a Titan is a worthy purchase over a 780 for 1080p gaming, then I don't know what to say to you. Future-proofing? Please! When the 880 comes out (probably and hopefully with at least 6GB VRAM) and beats the hell out of your Titan, I can give you my word that you'll be wanting those cards as well.
> 
> Why am I so certain that the 880 will put Titans to shame? Because a Titan is practically the same as a 780 in gaming performance (which is what everyone in the real world cares about). Nvidia will definitely not bring out a card that performs just slightly faster than their mainstream flagship. And with the next iteration of cards being on 20nm process, that is even a bigger possibility. Case in point, a 660Ti performs on par/better than a 580. 660Ti was released at what price...$300? I don't remember, but can you imagine the hurt when a $300 860Ti performs on the same level as a Titan? Think about it.


None of us said "_a Titan is a worth[ier] purchase over a 780 for 1080p gaming_", just the opposite. We were defending its capacity to handle future display resolutions and games, some bold assertions that the 780 couldn't make....

And why are you trying to slag the Titan with a hypothetical 880 when the 780 was just released a couple months ago?? Strange...







By the time the 880 comes out the Titan will be about 1.5 years old and I'm sure a few of us might make that move, if your hypothetical specs and performance levels are in fact true.









All these guys slagging the Titans they own...sounds like buyer's remorse...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> I was telling him, and I'm telling you, not to slam the Titan and pump up another card in a Titan owners thread. That's trolling.
> 
> "_Anyone who is looking at this with an unbiased attitude knows that the 780 has its place, and *its footing is far more solid than the Titan's right now*_." ...Are you on drugs? The 780's "footing" is far more tenuous than the Titan's, now, and especially for future gaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are gaming on a single 1920x1080p, 60Hz monitor, yes, a 780 would be fine, for the time being...


Actually yes, I am on drugs, but they are prescribed and are only for pain anyways.

At any rate, stop trying to kid yourself. Single monitor at any single monitor resolution, barring 4k of course, the 780 is the better choice. Future gaming is questionable, though I do agree with you and that is why I have a Titan.

The reason I say the Titan is on shaky ground is because it's price is too high. Again, I own one. And again, I intend to buy a second one. But you can't sit there and act like it is a good value. It isn't. Yes, you pay more for the best and all that blah blah. But realistically the Titan should not be more than $800. Need to keep in mind that the Titan was originally supposed to be the 680. Meaning they designed this card specifically for a $600-650 initial price point, with plans to offer a price drop during its life cycle.

This means NVidia would still be making a profit if the Titan sold for $650. Let that sink in. I am happy to pay $1k, kind of. I would be far happier to pay $800. I would even concede that $800 is a good price for the card, given the way things turned out in the GPU market. But it still isn't a good value. If the Titan sees a price drop right around the same time as the 780, NVidia would still be making a killing off the card.

3GB is enough for the next couple years for _single monitor, sub 4k gaming._ It is also just enough for lower resolution (1080P) surround for current games as well. One could even argue that it is good enough for higher resolution as well, since you have less need for AA with the higher density screens - assuming you have 2-3 of them.

I am a Titan fanboy all day long. But I am not ignorant of reality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> All these guys slagging the Titans they own...sounds like buyer's remorse...


Right. I am so butthurt about it that I am going to buy a second one specifically to run a 4K monitor. Just furious over it.

You sure do assume an awful lot.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> You too Eric? You're one of the more knowledgeable people here on OCN. This is July, and a $650 Titan is available now. With all the knowledge and experience you have, can you honestly tell me why someone would buy a Titan over a 780 for 1080p gaming?


No I wouldn't buy them now, but when I got mine there was no alternative. The upside was I didn't have to wait til summer to enjoy the performance I've had since February. If I was buying cards today I'd hold out for the new 780 Lightnings for sure....


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Actually yes, I am on drugs, but they are prescribed and are only for pain anyways.
> 
> At any rate, stop trying to kid yourself. Single monitor at any single monitor resolution, barring 4k of course, the 780 is the better choice. Future gaming is questionable, though I do agree with you and that is why I have a Titan.
> 
> The reason I say the Titan is on shaky ground is because it's price is too high. Again, I own one. And again, I intend to buy a second one. But you can't sit there and act like it is a good value. It isn't. Yes, you pay more for the best and all that blah blah. But realistically the Titan should not be more than $800. Need to keep in mind that the Titan was originally supposed to be the 680. Meaning they designed this card specifically for a $600-650 initial price point, with plans to offer a price drop during its life cycle.
> 
> This means NVidia would still be making a profit if the Titan sold for $650. Let that sink in. I am happy to pay $1k, kind of. I would be far happier to pay $800. I would even concede that $800 is a good price for the card, given the way things turned out in the GPU market. But it still isn't a good value. If the Titan sees a price drop right around the same time as the 780, NVidia would still be making a killing off the card.
> 
> 3GB is enough for the next couple years for _single monitor, sub 4k gaming._ It is also just enough for lower resolution (1080P) surround for current games as well. One could even argue that it is good enough for higher resolution as well, since you have less need for AA with the higher density screens - assuming you have 2-3 of them.
> 
> I am a Titan fanboy all day long. But I am not ignorant of reality.
> Right. I am so butthurt about it that I am going to buy a second one specifically to run a 4K monitor. Just furious over it.
> 
> You sure do assume an awful lot.


Oh, so you are buying another Titan to run a 4K monitor, something that a 780 would struggle with? Thank-you! You have proven my point for me! Enjoy that Titan SLI! It's the best card out there, anywhere!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Oh, so you are buying another Titan to run a 4K monitor, something that a 780 would struggle with? Thank-you! You have proven my point for me! Enjoy that Titan SLI! It's the best card out there, anywhere!


----------



## OccamRazor

Come on guys, let's stop this nonsense, all of us that bought Titan before the 780 could and should feel a little frustrated on the price point but although they are close and it's the same chip they aren't exactly the same, the Titan has an edge, it shows in some games and it has the extra memory, nobody knows how the future games will be or how fast the new GPU arquitecture will be, so, I'm very happy with my Titan on my 120hz 3d 1080p monitor and will buy another because I NEED THE POWER IN 1080P 3D 120hz! Didnt even think about the 780 when I bought the Titan because I WANTED the Titan! If any of you are feeling remorse just sell your Titan and buy a 780, you still make money! Hek ill even buy it from you







! All everybody needs is to think exactly what are your needs and then buy the card you want! IMHO we should be discussing how to better our OC through all the modded bios out there! XD

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## RJT

I second that!


----------



## Nunzi

TITANS all day long baby............


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Uhhh, You are in the wrong thread, for trouncing the cred of the Titans, dude. Go to the 780 thread and fill your boots! Titan owners didn't buy them so they would have more than enough vram to play on a single 1920x1080p monitor. We bought them because we wanted to do surround at max resolution and ultra settings on games like Metro LL, Skyrim, FC3 and BF3, and so we would be 4K ready for the very demanding new games coming out in the next year or so. When you 780 fanboys are crying in your soup, us Titan owners will be laughing and enjoying our hero sandwiches.


OK! Back to stable!

I really do not understand the aura of "butthurtness"( i really don't know any other term for it) that always comes from some of the 780 people.

Yes, your 780 is amazing, Yes the 780 lightning will be even more amaazing. Sucks they never gave us a lightning Titan, i waited a LONG time just in case.

I plan to buy 3 BIG 1440p 120hz 3D monitors soon, so i got me titties. When i find a used titan under warranty i'll bet adding a third.


----------



## cravinmild

Very tickled right now listening to all this. $850 new for mine. That trumps any 780 purchase


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Oh, so you are buying another Titan to run a 4K monitor, something that a 780 would struggle with? Thank-you! You have proven my point for me! Enjoy that Titan SLI! It's the best card out there, anywhere!


It's like you didn't read anything I posted except for "Titan" and "4k". I said I agree with you about a very specific, tiny segment of the gaming population.

You do realize that less than 5% of gamers play with a resolution higher than 1080p right? (Or was that less than 5% play with multiple monitors... I don't have the chart handy right now) in either case, that means 95% of people do NOT need a Titan.

I only agreed with you up until this point: Less than 4k, single monitor use, the 780 is a better choice. Even at 2560x1440 or whatever. PC games will be rolling with roughly the same vram requirements of todays cards, because the devs will be planning to run them with... todays cards. A Titan's performance and assets are not going to be factored in for the next few years. Most gamers will have cards with 2-3GB of vram, so that is what they will work with.

Again, for single, sub 4k monitors (which is what most people have), a 780 is the best possible choice for performance vs cost as of right now. I think it even winds up being a better value (fps per dollar) than a 7970, but if it is... its only slightly.

The average gamer is running 1x 1920x1080 screen, according to Steam's hardware survey. So for most people a Titan is just a waste of money.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> It's like you didn't read anything I posted except for "Titan" and "4k". I said I agree with you about a very specific, tiny segment of the gaming population.
> 
> You do realize that less than 5% of gamers play with a resolution higher than 1080p right? (Or was that less than 5% play with multiple monitors... I don't have the chart handy right now) in either case, that means 95% of people do NOT need a Titan.
> 
> I only agreed with you up until this point: Less than 4k, single monitor use, the 780 is a better choice. Even at 2560x1440 or whatever. PC games will be rolling with roughly the same vram requirements of todays cards, because the devs will be planning to run them with... todays cards. A Titan's performance and assets are not going to be factored in for the next few years. Most gamers will have cards with 2-3GB of vram, so that is what they will work with.
> 
> Again, for single, sub 4k monitors (which is what most people have), a 780 is the best possible choice for performance vs cost as of right now. I think it even winds up being a better value (fps per dollar) than a 7970, but if it is... its only slightly.
> 
> The average gamer is running 1x 1920x1080 screen, according to Steam's hardware survey. So for most people a Titan is just a waste of money.


I think its you who was not reading what I wrote, and your assertions regarding the power of a 780 are falsely misguided.

"_*Less than 4k, single monitor use, the 780 is a better choice. Even at 2560x1440 or whatever*_."

I own a 2560x1440p monitor and turning up the eye candy in certain games (heavily modded Skyrim), and at 120Hz, can push vram usage well over 3Gb.

The 780 is in second place and always will be, until it slips even further with the launch of AMD's 9000 series...just let it go buddy. It's an argument you can't win, at least in the Titan thread.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Yeah, keep pointing out "heavily modded games".

120hz has nothing to do with it. You have one example so far. What else puts vram over 3gb without using maximum AA, at your resolution? Most people can comfortably turn down AA on screens with that pixel density. I know even with my 1080p monitors I don't have to run max AA in the majority of games.

If you want to be a stickler and demand that you run max AA at all times, then sure... you are also probably the kind who demands the best possible GPU and are ok with paying an extra $350 for a tiny improvement in performance.

But that is still all a matter of opinion, and nothing more. The simple fact is that 95% of people don't need a Titan.

You keep describing very niche areas where the Titan is the better choice. You also keep forgetting that those areas apply to nearly nobody.

Very few people modify their games, game designers are not taking mods into account when designing them. They are designing the games to be ran on the cards most people have. And MOST people don't have more than 2-3GB of vram, and wont for a couple of years.

Sure, in the next year or two we will start seeing games with graphics options that will take advantage of them, but they will still be capable of running well on cards with much less vram than our Titans have.

You aren't doing anything but arguing all the fanboy aspects. You need to stay in reality, otherwise there is nothing to be won - you are just arguing opinion.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Yeah, keep pointing out "heavily modded games".
> 
> 120hz has nothing to do with it. You have one example so far. What else puts vram over 3gb without using maximum AA, at your resolution? Most people can comfortably turn down AA on screens with that pixel density. I know even with my 1080p monitors I don't have to run max AA in the majority of games.
> 
> If you want to be a stickler and demand that you run max AA at all times, then sure... you are also probably the kind who demands the best possible GPU and are ok with paying an extra $350 for a tiny improvement in performance.
> 
> But that is still all a matter of opinion, and nothing more. The simple fact is that 95% of people don't need a Titan.
> 
> You keep describing very niche areas where the Titan is the better choice. You also keep forgetting that those areas apply to nearly nobody.
> 
> Very few people modify their games, game designers are not taking mods into account when designing them. They are designing the games to be ran on the cards most people have. And MOST people don't have more than 2-3GB of vram, and wont for a couple of years.
> 
> Sure, in the next year or two we will start seeing games with graphics options that will take advantage of them, but they will still be capable of running well on cards with much less vram than our Titans have.
> 
> You aren't doing anything but arguing all the fanboy aspects. You need to stay in reality, otherwise there is nothing to be won - you are just arguing opinion.


Staying well within reality. At my resolution 90% of what I play uses over 3gb bc of surround. If u can afford the best you buy the best. Turning down any settings is unacceptable. $350 in even a $3000 build is nothing, that's tax. There is simply no reason for a 780 or rather anything other than a titan if funds permit. Same goes for cpus as well. The intel extreme editions are worth the $400 premium over the next best despite a 5% difference in performance, just like 2687 is worth another $1000 over the 3970X.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Yes. Because of surround. I already clearly stated that surround users like you and I are a significant minority.

Its like you guys are just flat out refusing to read my posts before commenting on them. All of those statements apply to single monitor gaming only. I already said that surround basically requires a Titan, and multiple of them to boot.

If you are running even 1080p surround and are only using one Titan, then you are shooting yourself in the foot. 1 Titan isn't enough for surround, not for current games anyways. But you should already know that, seeing as you have what, 3?


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Yes. Because of surround. I already clearly stated that surround users like you and I are a significant minority.
> 
> Its like you guys are just flat out refusing to read my posts before commenting on them. All of those statements apply to single monitor gaming only. I already said that surround basically requires a Titan, and multiple of them to boot.
> 
> If you are running even 1080p surround and are only using one Titan, then you are shooting yourself in the foot. 1 Titan isn't enough for surround, not for current games anyways. But you should already know that, seeing as you have what, 3?


Any-who, I'm just glad I have a Titan, which is a more capable, future-proof gpu given the diverse aplications it can handle, relative to the 3Gb vram-limited 780. To hell with value for $$; if you want the best performance in virtually any situation, Titan is:


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Who got it better than us.. NOBODY...


----------



## cravinmild

Group hug


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Titan rules and the 780 is.... Second best! My sig says it all! Peace!


----------



## dealio

every time i open my case i stroke my titan gently

a few weeks after getting my titan i decide to put back an old 560****i as a physx card soon to realize that my titan did not enjoy such plebeian company

now my titan is all alone in its PCIEx16 glory


----------



## DonPablo83

Just slightly off topic, curious to know if anyone has had dramas with sli titans crashing when windows 7 is idle for about 5-10 mins? No oc, stock bios, all driver versions. Fans go up to full speed when it crashed. Google has nothing. Thoughts?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> every time i open my case i stroke my titan gently
> 
> a few weeks after getting my titan i decide to put back an old 560****i as a physx card soon to realize that my titan did not enjoy such plebeian company
> 
> now my titan is all alone in its PCIEx16 glory


I discovered the same, after removing my old core unlocked 465.


----------



## qiplayer

In the last year nvidia has done a policy putting x new dollars on new gpu's for x new performance.
In that way the cpu 3930k should cost 850.-$ compared to the actual price.
They do so because amd isn't strong enough.
Amd cards have more driver troubles (I changed to nvidia because of it), and aren't present with a card yet.
The gtx 680 should be 400.- compared to a year ago
The gtx 780 be 500.-/ 550.-
the titan
550.-/600.-
Lets wait that amd comes on the market with enough quantity and equivalent chips, the actual prices are way too high.

It's a lack of concurrence, and with the 680.- we saw low production capability, so until this isn't higher, why go down with the price?
In a few years they (nvidia) will increase drastically their production with new labs. Then it has a sense to go down with prices, and it is just to sell more pieces.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> every time i open my case i stroke my titan gently
> 
> a few weeks after getting my titan i decide to put back an old 560****i as a physx card soon to realize that my titan did not enjoy such plebeian company
> 
> now my titan is all alone in its PCIEx16 glory


I hear ya brutha! I love having that huge, throbbing Titan SLI epeen in my 900D! Hahahaha!


----------



## cravinmild

I don't even bother to shake my titan when im done, it dries off by dragging on the floor behind me


----------



## skupples

This is what i think of every time some one comes in here and tells me that i'm stupid for buying 3 titans for 3d surround on whats soon to be 3 1440p 120hz 3d monitors...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Yeah, keep pointing out "heavily modded games".
> 
> 120hz has nothing to do with it. You have one example so far. What else puts vram over 3gb without using maximum AA, at your resolution? Most people can comfortably turn down AA on screens with that pixel density. I know even with my 1080p monitors I don't have to run max AA in the majority of games.
> 
> If you want to be a stickler and demand that you run max AA at all times, then sure... you are also probably the kind who demands the best possible GPU and are ok with paying an extra $350 for a tiny improvement in performance.
> 
> But that is still all a matter of opinion, and nothing more. The simple fact is that 95% of people don't need a Titan.
> 
> You keep describing very niche areas where the Titan is the better choice. You also keep forgetting that those areas apply to nearly nobody.
> 
> Very few people modify their games, game designers are not taking mods into account when designing them. They are designing the games to be ran on the cards most people have. And MOST people don't have more than 2-3GB of vram, and wont for a couple of years.
> 
> Sure, in the next year or two we will start seeing games with graphics options that will take advantage of them, but they will still be capable of running well on cards with much less vram than our Titans have.
> 
> You aren't doing anything but arguing all the fanboy aspects. You need to stay in reality, otherwise there is nothing to be won - you are just arguing opinion.


Lol already gotta turn settings down cause of the 3gb, wait a few months when the next gen console games start hitting PC, you're gonna wish you had a TITAN. 780 is ALMOST AS GOOD, but ALMOST doesn't count. It's like saying I almost won the lotto.

Another stupid comment I often see is" OC 780 is as good as a Titan. An OC Titan > OC 780 on anything any day of the week. For now, Titan already pulls ahead on ultra hd, give it a few months and the gap will be even greater cause of the VRAM.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lol already gotta turn settings down cause of the 3gb, wait a few months when the next gen console games start hitting PC, you're gonna wish you had a TITAN. 780 is ALMOST AS GOOD, but ALMOST doesn't count. It's like saying I almost won the lotto.
> 
> Another stupid comment I often see is" OC 780 is as good as a Titan. An OC Titan > OC 780 on anything any day of the week. For now, Titan already pulls ahead on ultra hd, give it a few months and the gap will be even greater cause of the VRAM.


but bro, its just as good if you are on one 2d 1080p monitor.


----------



## Jpmboy

worth tuning in occasionally just to get a good laugh


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lol already gotta turn settings down cause of the 3gb, wait a few months when the next gen console games start hitting PC, you're gonna wish you had a TITAN. 780 is ALMOST AS GOOD, but ALMOST doesn't count. It's like saying I almost won the lotto.
> 
> Another stupid comment I often see is" OC 780 is as good as a Titan. An OC Titan > OC 780 on anything any day of the week. For now, Titan already pulls ahead on ultra hd, give it a few months and the gap will be even greater cause of the VRAM.


Yes. I am going to wish I had a Titan.

Me.

The person you are replying to.










Nailed it. I will let you figure out why that statement makes you look like a fool on your own. Might want to take a look at the list of names in the first post. Look reallllly closely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> but bro, its just as good if you are on one 2d 1080p monitor.


You mean like 95% of gamers are?

You people are dense. Anything less than 1080 surround and a 780 is just fine. It's like you people truly believe the world is so black and white that anything outside of what you personally do just doesn't exist.


----------



## Evange

We all bought Titans because we COULD. You gotta sieve out the plebs ya know?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> but bro, its just as good if you are on one 2d 1080p monitor.


In that case your integrated graphics are just as good as TITAN.


----------



## Masta Squidge

coughlookatmysigcoughcoughcough

Yep. Boy, wish I had a Titan. I really wish I was as good as you guys. One day I will be in your elite club.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Yes. I am going to wish I had a Titan.
> 
> Me.
> 
> The person you are replying to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it. I will let you figure out why that statement makes you look like a fool on your own. Might want to take a look at the list of names in the first post. Look reallllly closely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> You mean like 95% of gamers are?


Correct. 95% of steam gamers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> You people are dense. Anything less than 1080 surround and a 780 is just fine. It's like you people truly believe the world is so black and white that anything outside of what you personally do just doesn't exist.


I WAS JOKING hence the jerry jerry emote... /breath

not really sure how you got that from me agreeing with you but, its ok. I understand this other guy has you worked up. Go take that bike for a lap.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Yes, 95% of steam gamers.

I think their sample size is large enough to take that as a fairly accurate representation of the community. Is it going to be exact? No. But it is going to be pretty close.

There aren't a whole lot of people with high end rigs that DON'T use steam.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> We all bought Titans because we COULD. You gotta sieve out the plebs ya know?


Yep, I even bought a second one and a pair of back plates and hydro copper water blocks from EVGA. Snatched a 900d and now my Titanic set up intimidates anyone who looks at it.

I know people that spent 1,000 on fireworks this last 4th of July. So, I don't feel guilty for spending money on myself for my own personal entertainment. I had to cut down on night clubs, fast food and prostitutes in order to afford my set up. I'm by no means rich, but I really wanted these things.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> worth tuning in occasionally just to get a good laugh


LMAO


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> None of us said "_a Titan is a worth[ier] purchase over a 780 for 1080p gaming_", just the opposite. We were defending its capacity to handle future display resolutions and games, some bold assertions that the 780 couldn't make....
> 
> And why are you trying to slag the Titan with a hypothetical 880 when the 780 was just released a couple months ago?? Strange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the 880 comes out the Titan will be about 1.5 years old and I'm sure a few of us might make that move, if your hypothetical specs and performance levels are in fact true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these guys slagging the Titans they own...sounds like buyer's remorse...


Sorry about the grammatical error.

Isn't defending the Titan's ability to handle future games (which don't yet exist) and resolutions the same as me slagging the Titan with the hypothetical 880 (which also doesn't yet exist)?

About the buyer's remorse, I'd be lying if I said I don't have it. I paid the full price of two 780s for my Titan. I could easily be maxing out games at 60FPS with more than usual amounts of AA, and at 120FPS with the usual amount of AA I play at had I had a 780 SLI setup instead. But I hope that the Titan with its extra VRAM will prove its worth at some point in time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No I wouldn't buy them now, but when I got mine there was no alternative. The upside was I didn't have to wait til summer to enjoy the performance I've had since February. If I was buying cards today I'd hold out for the new 780 Lightnings for sure....


Thank you for being practical and realistic.








If what that MSI rep is saying in that other thread is true, I think 780 Lightnings will have a much higher average overclock than reference 780s. At 1250MHz core clock, wouldn't they be beating averagely clocked Titans of 1150MHz (or maybe even higher) left and right while still keeping better thermal and acoustics stats? That would be such a slap in the Titan owners' faces!
If MSI meet those expectations and price it no higher than $750, we'll have the best 780 (Titan too?







) the world has ever seen!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

A 1250MHz 780 still doesn't beat an 1150MHz Titan AFAIK. You'd need over 1300MHz on a 780 to start beating OC'd Titans....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry about the grammatical error.
> 
> Isn't defending the Titan's ability to handle future games (which don't yet exist) and resolutions the same as me slagging the Titan with the hypothetical 880 (which also doesn't yet exist)?
> 
> About the buyer's remorse, I'd be lying if I said I don't have it. I paid the full price of two 780s for my Titan. I could easily be maxing out games at 60FPS with more than usual amounts of AA, and at 120FPS with the usual amount of AA I play at had I had a 780 SLI setup instead. But I hope that the Titan with its extra VRAM will prove its worth at some point in time.
> Thank you for being practical and realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what that MSI rep is saying in that other thread is true, I think 780 Lightnings will have a much higher average overclock than reference 780s. At 1250MHz core clock, wouldn't they be beating averagely clocked Titans of 1150MHz (or maybe even higher) left and right while still keeping better thermal and acoustics stats? That would be such a slap in the Titan owners' faces!
> If MSI meet those expectations and price it no higher than $750, we'll have the best 780 (Titan too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the world has ever seen!


You will still be stuck with 3gb VRAM.

A hydro copper Titan/780 should be able to perform just as good as a msi lighting card.

My old EVGA 4gb 680 was able to reach 1280 mhz, And 7000mhx On mem clock. Just as good as the MSI lightining. The EVGA classified 680 raped the msi lightning. So I don't expect the 780 lightning to be any better than a water cooled or classified 780 from EVGA. This is based on what I've seen in the past. I could be wrong


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> A 1250MHz 780 still doesn't beat an 1150MHz Titan AFAIK. You'd need over 1300MHz on a 780 to start beating OC'd Titans....


Keep on believing the dream....







. OC'd 780s are typically, outliers excepted, within a handful of percent of OC'd Titans for both bench and 24/7 use. A lightning 780 will oc far higher than general 780s can reach, and well, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what's going to happen then







. Titan will be completely outclassed other than an extra worthless 3gb of VRAM that is unneeded at playable settings for any single-monitor non-4K setup (and even 5760 surround).

http://gamegpu.ru/test-video-cards/geforce-gtx-770-gtx-780-test-gpu.html

Quote:
GTX 680 @ (Core: 1150 MHz Memory: 7.0 GHz)
GTX 770 @ (Core: 1200~1300 MHz Memory: 7.5 GHz)
GTX 780 @ (Core: 1150 MHz Memory: 7.0 GHz)
TITAN @ (Core: 1080~1180 MHz Memory: 6.7 GHz)
HD 7970 GE @ (Core: 1160 MHz Memory: 7.16 GHz)

Result: 0-5% difference in just about every test from the 780 and Titan







. Add on a couple hundred mhz from Lightning and it'll be a slaughter.


----------



## Masta Squidge

If you are one of the 95%, buy the 780 instead. Plain and simple. It is overkill for 1920x1080, and if you continue to use that resolution you probably won't need to worry about the 800 series. ESPECIALLY if you get an MSI Lightning 780 that managed well in excess of 1200mhz.

Just like those who bought a 580 generally ignored the 600 series as well. The jump from the 580 to the 680 wasn't all that amazing, and a lot of people just endured slightly lower settings for a year before upgrading.

The same thing happened with the 480-580 jump, and the 280 to the 480. Granted, the 280 was actually slightly slower than the 460, and about 20% slower than the 480... but a lot of people stuck it out.

I personally skipped the entire 200 series, I had a 9800 GTX+, used it for a long time, and then bought a 465 (which I got lucky and managed to do a core unlock to the 470 core count with) and I ran that for several years. Hell, my friend is still using that 465 to game at 1600x900, and he gets 60 fps all over the place at that resolution.

Then, I skipped the 500 series too, and would have purchased a 680 (and later this year a second one for SLI) - except the Titan was available. I intend to buy a second one this time, and get even more time out of the setup.

Many people running 680s are holding out during the 700 series as well, especially those running 680 SLI.

There will always be those among us that upgrade to the bleeding edge every generation, but I am not one of them. I just happened to get lucky and my upgrade cycle (and income level) coincided with the GTX Titan. Had the 780 been available at the time, I would have been seriously considering just buying the two 780s outright instead.

I think I would have been unhappy with that choice, given that I also intend to buy a 4k monitor.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Keep on believing the dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OC'd 780s are typically, outliers excepted, within a handful of percent of OC'd Titans for both bench and 24/7 use. A lightning 780 will oc far higher than general 780s can reach, and well, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what's going to happen then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Titan will be completely outclassed other than an extra worthless 3gb of VRAM that is unneeded at playable settings for any single-monitor non-4K setup (and even 5760 surround).
> 
> http://gamegpu.ru/test-video-cards/geforce-gtx-770-gtx-780-test-gpu.html
> 
> Quote:
> GTX 680 @ (Core: 1150 MHz Memory: 7.0 GHz)
> GTX 770 @ (Core: 1200~1300 MHz Memory: 7.5 GHz)
> GTX 780 @ (Core: 1150 MHz Memory: 7.0 GHz)
> TITAN @ (Core: 1080~1180 MHz Memory: 6.7 GHz)
> HD 7970 GE @ (Core: 1160 MHz Memory: 7.16 GHz)
> 
> Result: 0-5% difference in just about every test from the 780 and Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Add on a couple hundred mhz from Lightning and it'll be a slaughter.


I saw we just wait and see, based on past msi lightning doesn't perform any better than overclocked water cooled versions. And usually cost 200 dollars more.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> A 1250MHz 780 still doesn't beat an 1150MHz Titan AFAIK. You'd need over 1300MHz on a 780 to start beating OC'd Titans....


Really?








May I request some gaming benchmarks to prove that? I'm not questioning your knowledge or expertise, its just for peace of mind (and to feel a lot better about my purchase







). Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> *You will still be stuck with 3gb VRAM.*
> 
> A hydro copper Titan/780 should be able to perform just as good as a msi lighting card.
> 
> My old EVGA 4gb 680 was able to reach 1280 mhz, And 7000mhx On mem clock. Just as good as the MSI lightining. The EVGA classified 680 raped the msi lightning. So I don't expect the 780 lightning to be any better than a water cooled or classified 780 from EVGA. This is based on what I've seen in the past. I could be wrong


You guys are like a broken record player! Even after Masta Squidge's numerous posts, you're still stuck on that?









*At 1080p* what game needs even nearly as much as 3GB of VRAM other than the *exception* that is Skyrim?

Before you say "future titles" or "console ports", they'll release cards with those kinds of VRAM if the requirements change by leaps and bounds overnight. You'd need to upgrade your GPU, but that's about it. And that could be at $500 while still beating the Titan. Isn't that worth keeping the $350 in your pocket right now?

Even reference cards could be golden chips/excellent overclockers. That's luck of the draw. What I think is special about the Lightnings is that their overclocking ability is generally better than most other editions of the same card and that more Lightnings will reach a particular clock more times than other editions of the card.

Also, to people screaming "VRAM" - can you provide me with info on what FPS a single 780/Titan gets with 3GB of VRAM filled up? Does it vary from game to game? I have my doubts that a 780/Titan can still max out (that is produce 60FPS) while its filled with 3GB of data (?, I don't know). You're welcome to prove me wrong.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Keep on believing the dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OC'd 780s are typically, outliers excepted, within a handful of percent of OC'd Titans for both bench and 24/7 use. A lightning 780 will oc far higher than general 780s can reach, and well, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what's going to happen then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Titan will be completely outclassed other than an extra worthless 3gb of VRAM that is unneeded at playable settings for any single-monitor non-4K setup (and even 5760 surround).
> 
> http://gamegpu.ru/test-video-cards/geforce-gtx-770-gtx-780-test-gpu.html
> 
> Quote:
> GTX 680 @ (Core: 1150 MHz Memory: 7.0 GHz)
> GTX 770 @ (Core: 1200~1300 MHz Memory: 7.5 GHz)
> GTX 780 @ (Core: 1150 MHz Memory: 7.0 GHz)
> TITAN @ (Core: 1080~1180 MHz Memory: 6.7 GHz)
> HD 7970 GE @ (Core: 1160 MHz Memory: 7.16 GHz)
> 
> Result: 0-5% difference in just about every test from the 780 and Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Add on a couple hundred mhz* from Lightning and it'll be a slaughter.


Lol, don't make me laugh! I'll respectfully wait for proof of this legendary 1400MHz 780 Lightning thank you very much...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I request some gaming benchmarks to prove that? I'm not questioning your knowledge or expertise, its just for peace of mind (and to feel a lot better about my purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Thank you!


Just check out the Valley thread. I've also got a whole load of benchmarks in my sig from the 7970 vs Titan comparison I did so you can compare those if you want....


----------



## ledzepp3

I don't own the cards, but the motherboard and CPU are mine, and I happen to run into someone who had two Titans... And then _this_ happened.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wish I had the EVGA Titan backplates for my cards. Looks so nice but didn't want to do any modding to make them work with my EK blocks...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I request some gaming benchmarks to prove that? I'm not questioning your knowledge or expertise, its just for peace of mind (and to feel a lot better about my purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are like a broken record player! Even after Masta Squidge's numerous posts, you're still stuck on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At 1080p* what game needs even nearly as much as 3GB of VRAM other than the *exception* that is Skyrim?
> 
> Before you say "future titles" or "console ports", they'll release cards with those kinds of VRAM if the requirements change by leaps and bounds overnight. You'd need to upgrade your GPU, but that's about it. And that could be at $500 while still beating the Titan. Isn't that worth keeping the $350 in your pocket right now?
> 
> Even reference cards could be golden chips/excellent overclockers. That's luck of the draw. What I think is special about the Lightnings is that their overclocking ability is generally better than most other editions of the same card and that more Lightnings will reach a particular clock more times than other editions of the card.
> 
> Also, to people screaming "VRAM" - can you provide me with info on what FPS a single 780/Titan gets with 3GB of VRAM filled up? Does it vary from game to game? I have my doubts that a 780/Titan can still max out (that is produce 60FPS) while its filled with 3GB of data (?, I don't know). You're welcome to prove me wrong.


Is the sad reality, you're assuming everyone who has a Titan games on a single 1080 monitor. I pushed my 680 beyond 3gb quite often with my 1440 screen.

Stop acting like having 3gb less in not a disadvantage when You know good and well it is.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's not the point they are making though. They are saying for people who ARE running 1080p single monitors, 3GB is enough and they are right. For a mass majority of people 3GB is plenty now and for the forseeable future. That doesn't mean that 6GB doesn't have its uses however and Titan owners are the ones most likely to need it....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

E
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, don't make me laugh! I'll respectfully wait for proof of this legendary 1400MHz 780 Lightning thank you very much...


Exactly.

Last year MSI Lightning was just a tad faster than my 4gb 680.

Yeah you can unlock the bios if you wanna experiment with liquid nitrogen, but on air or water it was NOT a couple 100 (200mhz) faster.

Let him wait and be disappointed while we OC out Titans Now and have fun gaming.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Nobody is assuming that every TITAN owner is gaming on 1920x1080.

We are both stating that MOST gamers _period_ are gaming on 1920x1080, and if you are, then the 780 is what you should buy. If you intend to purchase a higher resolution screen later, then you should at least consider a Titan... and then walk away and buy two 7970s anyways because AMD crushes high resolution performance like Mark Mcgwire vs a baseball.

If you intend to run significantly higher resolutions than any single, non-4k monitor, then you start looking at the Titan, and even then there are better options than a single one. It isn't until you get 2 Titans that they really show their value.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I game on a single 1440p monitor and I'd definitely get two 780 Lightnings if I was going to buy now. Of course I'm a huge MSI Lightning fanboy so that's really no surprise!







Still, I've been very satisfied with my Titans and won't be trading them for Lightnings even though I really want them...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is the sad reality, you're assuming everyone who has a Titan games on a single 1080 monitor. I pushed my 680 beyond 3gb quite often with my 1440 screen.
> 
> Stop acting like having 3gb less in not a disadvantage when You know good and well it is.


Please see Eric's post. Its the one after yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's not the point they are making though. They are saying for people who ARE running 1080p single monitors, 3GB is enough and they are right. For a mass majority of people 3GB is plenty now and for the forseeable future. That doesn't mean that 6GB doesn't have its uses however and Titan owners are the ones most likely to need it....


Why they do this, I do not know. The debate is/was about 1080p users only, and I explicitly mentioned it in more than one of my last posts. I'm starting to feel like I'm wasting my time trying to convince these people.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Nobody is assuming that every TITAN owner is gaming on 1920x1080.
> 
> We are both stating that MOST gamers _period_ are gaming on 1920x1080, and if you are, then the 780 is what you should buy. If you intend to purchase a higher resolution screen later, then you should at least consider a Titan... and then walk away and buy two 7970s anyways because AMD crushes high resolution performance like Mark Mcgwire vs a baseball.
> 
> If you intend to run significantly higher resolutions than any single, non-4k monitor, then you start looking at the Titan, and even then there are better options than a single one. It isn't until you get 2 Titans that they really show their value.


Are we talking about most gamers or Titan owners?

People keep replying that 3gb is enough for 1080. And that Titan is not worth the extra cost bull**** over and over again as If games right now aren't pushing 4gb cards beyond 3gb. If 4gb is reaching its limits Now (July, 2013) what makes you think games won't use up more than 3gb in a year?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still haven't run into any games personally that come close to using up 3GB of VRAM honestly. The most I've seen so far is Crysis 3 running at 1440p maxed out at 8xMSAA and its never used more than 2600 MB of memory. I believe that once the new consoles launch we will start to see higher VRAM usage but by the time that happens Titans will already be old news. Believe me I didn't buy my Titans for the 6GB of VRAM (though Nvidia gave Titan so much memory because it is a halo product and that IS the reason I got them)...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Umm, obviously anyone looking at buying a 780 vs a Titan is not already a Titan owner. Seeing as the debate is about whether or not someone should get a 780 instead of a Titan.

And the reason why I think games wont in a year, is because games in a year will still be built based on cards that only have 3GB. Not many cards have 4gb of ram right now, and the 780, the fastest non-flagship card available (meaning the 690, 7990, and Titan, because lets face it - a small percentage of gamers buy $1000 cards) only has 3GB.

As long as the 700 series is the current product line from nvidia, devs will build games with a 2 to 3 GB vram limit in mind. Even if AMD releases the 9XXX series with 4-6gb of vram on all their cards, most devs (aside from the ones in AMDs pocket, just like there are devs in bed with nvidia) will build the game with the lowest common denominator in mind.

For the duration of the 700 series, that common denominator is 2-3 GB. So for the next year at least, we don't need to worry about it.

And you keep saying "games" plural. Name one other than Skyrim that runs more than 3GB of vram @ 1920x1080, which, again, is what 95% of gamers use. Devs don't care about the 5% at the top. They care about the 95% in the middle.

You will always have a select few games that, when pushed to the maximum, test even the best setups out there. This has been true since the first Crysis came out, and isn't going to change. But for everyone else, who isn't concerned about maximum settings no matter what the cost, the 780 is not only fine, but it is one of the best choices on the market right now for a single GPU.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I disagree. I believe games will start to use more than 3GB of memory once the next gen consoles are out. Remember that just because a game at max settings uses more than 3GB doesn't mean that settings can't be lowered to accommodate lower memory capacity cards.

At least I hope developers will scale things down for lesser cards rather than the other way around...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I still haven't run into any games personally that come close to using up 3GB of VRAM honestly. The most I've seen so far is Crysis 3 running at 1440p maxed out at 8xMSAA and its never used more than 2600 MB of memory. I believe that once the new consoles launch we will start to see higher VRAM usage but by the time that happens Titans will already be old news. Believe me I didn't buy my Titans for the 6GB of VRAM (though Nvidia gave Titan so much memory because it is a halo product and that IS the reason I got them)...


Same Here, when I bought my first TITAN 2 months before 780 released. I considered selling my Titan to buy 2 780s, but I got a second titan because Its just a Better more exclusive card. And by personally seeing games reach 3gb VRAM on my 680, I was even more encouraged to get a second Titan.

As of now I don't like gaming on my [email protected] I prefer the smoothness of my 120hz 1080 screen in which Metro Last Light swallows past 2gb of vRam. Not playing in 3d mode. I imagine 3d mode will eat up even more VRAM.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I disagree. I believe games will start to use more than 3GB of memory once the next gen consoles are out. Remember that just because a game at max settings uses more than 3GB doesn't mean that settings can't be lowered to accommodate lower memory capacity cards.
> 
> At least I hope developers will scale things down for lesser cards rather than the other way around...


They won't, because devs are still limited by the hardware available in the PC market.

PC gaming vram reqs will not significantly increase until both nvidia and AMD are both running significantly higher amount of vram. Plain and simple.

They are going to scale everything down for lesser cards, while (maybe, and I can't see many doing this) offering higher settings for those of us that do have the better gear. So far there are only two games that really do this, Metro, and Crysis. Everyone else simply builds the game with a single top shelf card in mind, and ignores the "extreme" or "enthusiast" models like the 690/7990/Titan entirely. Nobody built any game with these cards specifically in mind at any point.


----------



## Panther Al

Why are we even having a debate over buying a new card, since most all of us here have already *got* a Titan (Or two, Or three, or four...) and have no interest in talking about why some say we made a silly choice, and those that don't have any, are going to buy one because they want one regardless of the price for whatever reason they feel are important?

I thought this was the 'Titan Owners Club', not the 'You're Silly for Buying a Titan and I Am Smarter Than You Because I Didn't' club. Certain people that are jumping on this bandwagon I see in a *lot* of other threads posting the same things about how dumb Titans (And it can be inferred, the owners of said GPU's) are, as if they are looking for reasons to stir the pot in the usual nattering naboobs of negativity fashion?

So can we get back to the regularly scheduled nattering about what Bios, what clocks, etc etc etc that we have been doing thats actually, I dunno... Constructive to this threads targeted clientele?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Agreed. There is far too much trolling going on in the Titan Club. I certainly don't go over to the 780 Club and brag about how no normally cooled 780 has ever even touched my Titan's Valley scores...


----------



## Masta Squidge

I have a Titan, nah nah can't kick me out.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Umm, obviously anyone looking at buying a 780 vs a Titan is not already a Titan owner. Seeing as the debate is about whether or not someone should get a 780 instead of a Titan.
> 
> And the reason why I think games wont in a year, is because games in a year will still be built based on cards that only have 3GB. Not many cards have 4gb of ram right now, and the 780, the fastest non-flagship card available (meaning the 690, 7990, and Titan, because lets face it - a small percentage of gamers buy $1000 cards) only has 3GB.
> 
> As long as the 700 series is the current product line from nvidia, devs will build games with a 2 to 3 GB vram limit in mind. Even if AMD releases the 9XXX series with 4-6gb of vram on all their cards, most devs (aside from the ones in AMDs pocket, just like there are devs in bed with nvidia) will build the game with the lowest common denominator in mind.
> 
> For the duration of the 700 series, that common denominator is 2-3 GB. So for the next year at least, we don't need to worry about it.
> 
> And you keep saying "games" plural. Name one other than Skyrim that runs more than 3GB of vram @ 1920x1080, which, again, is what 95% of gamers use. Devs don't care about the 5% at the top. They care about the 95% in the middle.
> 
> You will always have a select few games that, when pushed to the maximum, test even the best setups out there. This has been true since the first Crysis came out, and isn't going to change. But for everyone else, who isn't concerned about maximum settings no matter what the cost, the 780 is not only fine, but it is one of the best choices on the market right now for a single GPU.


Are you saying developers don't make games that push High end systems to the limit?

Developers don't really care.... Just look at Crysis 3 and Metro Last Light, both will swallow more than 2gb VRAM at 1080. Not in 3d.

A ton of people jumped from 1080 to 2560x1440/1600. And more and more are jumping ship, especially with the low priced Korean stuff.

So what's gonna happen when suddenly a new game such as Battlefield 4 chugs up your 3gb VRAM? Gonna go out and buy a new card or you're gonna have to turn settings down.

I understand your point of view, is similar to people having duo core CPUs vs quad core CPUs, there was a point when 2 core is all that was needed for gaming, now a 2 core will carry you through, but you'll have a harder time multi tasking and the one day your favorite game(battlefield) comes along and takes advantage of the extra cores.

Same will Happen with the 3gb VRAM. Developers are aware of the GTX Titan and will start throwing us some eye candy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> They won't, because devs are still limited by the hardware available in the PC market.
> 
> PC gaming vram reqs will not significantly increase until both nvidia and AMD are both running significantly higher amount of vram. Plain and simple.
> 
> They are going to scale everything down for lesser cards, while (maybe, and I can't see many doing this) offering higher settings for those of us that do have the better gear. So far there are only two games that really do this, Metro, and Crysis. Everyone else simply builds the game with a single top shelf card in mind, and ignores the "extreme" or "enthusiast" models like the 690/7990/Titan entirely. Nobody built any game with these cards specifically in mind at any point.


You're forgetting that very very few developers even pay any attention to PC hardware. They develop primarily for consoles first and PC usually gets whatever development time is left over. The reason we've seen such a slow move to higher memory usage in the past is that consoles have been so laughably limited in VRAM. Now that consoles will have abundant memory buffers the developers will no longer have to squeeze every last bit of that buffer when programming their games. That will translate to much higher VRAM usage relatively quickly I would imagine...


----------



## TheGovernment

Did anyone ever post a EVGA hydro bios? I'd like to try one out for fun... Anyone?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Did anyone ever post a EVGA hydro bios? I'd like to try one out for fun... Anyone?


Is it even any different from a SC?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Did anyone ever post a EVGA hydro bios? I'd like to try one out for fun... Anyone?


This is what I plan on doing when I get my loop going. I bought the blocks separate.


----------



## Masta Squidge

And you still haven't bothered to read the post you are commenting on.

We have two examples of games that push high end setups beyond their capabilities... and they barely even do that at 1080p. Two examples. And one of them is the series that started doing that to begin with.

A ton of people jumped to higher res monitors? Yeah, according to steam's hardware survey, that is still less than 5% of gamers. You can try and tell me, again, that it only applies to steam users... But you can't sit there and tell me a concurrent userbase, meaning just those logged in at a given time, of more than 3 million users with total numbers of more than 40 million, is not an adequate sample size. The fact is that of 40 million users, even if only 10% ever did the survey, 4 million samples is going to give us a VERY accurate idea of just how many people "jumped from 1080 to 2560x1440/1600".

And sure, they both use more than 2gb of ram at 1080p. But not more than 3gb, and even then its only with significant AA involved.

Yes, the same will happen with 3GB. But it wont happen in this generation of cards. Devs might take note of the Titan and throw us a bone, but they will not be designing anything that requires it by any means.

If you are someone who is content with buying a 780 over a titan, then you are usually not the type to get overly butthurt by having to turn down one particular vram intensive setting. Usually that setting is AA, and thats about it.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is it even any different from a SC?


Last time I heard, it isn't.

And the limiting factor for nearly everyone is the 106% power limit. My card throttles at stock settings with 106%.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You're forgetting that very very few developers even pay any attention to PC hardware. They develop primarily for consoles first and PC usually gets whatever development time is left over. The reason we've seen such a slow move to higher memory usage in the past is that consoles have been so laughably limited in VRAM. Now that consoles will have abundant memory buffers the developers will no longer have to squeeze every last bit of that buffer when programming their games. That will translate to much higher VRAM usage relatively quickly I would imagine...


All it will translate to is them building games with PC vram limits in mind, while also being constrained to console performance. As said, just because the consoles have that much vram, doesn't mean they will use it. Especially in the case of the PS4, as I recall that system is using shared vram/ram. Unless it is intended to be a console exclusive, I don't think most devs will use more than 3, MAYBE 4 gb of vram on the PS4, and the xbox titles will follow suit.

I do not recall how much ram the Xbone has, but I think it is _not_ shared? Either way, its vram limit is still a lot less than the shared amount in the PS4.

And I think that will continue to be true at bare minimum until PC cards are running more than 3GB of vram.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> And you still haven't bothered to read the post you are commenting on.
> 
> We have two examples of games that push high end setups beyond their capabilities... and they barely even do that at 1080p. Two examples. And one of them is the series that started doing that to begin with.
> 
> A ton of people jumped to higher res monitors? Yeah, according to steam's hardware survey, that is still less than 5% of gamers. You can try and tell me, again, that it only applies to steam users... But you can't sit there and tell me a concurrent userbase, meaning just those logged in at a given time, of more than 3 million users with total numbers of more than 40 million, is not an adequate sample size. The fact is that of 40 million users, even if only 10% ever did the survey, 4 million samples is going to give us a VERY accurate idea of just how many people "jumped from 1080 to 2560x1440/1600".
> 
> And sure, they both use more than 2gb of ram at 1080p. But not more than 3gb, and even then its only with significant AA involved.
> 
> Yes, the same will happen with 3GB. But it wont happen in this generation of cards. Devs might take note of the Titan and throw us a bone, but they will not be designing anything that requires it by any means.
> 
> If you are someone who is content with buying a 780 over a titan, then you are usually not the type to get overly butthurt by having to turn down one particular vram intensive setting. Usually that setting is AA, and thats about it.


Well of course no games developed in 2 or 3 years will require more than 3gb VRAM, but that's not what I'm saying. I'm saying that when we start seeing games this year such as battlefield 4, maxing everything out could push not only this gen, but even next gen cards to its limits. Key Work MaX ultra super settings, not talking about good enough settings. Just to be clear on that.

What's the point of the steam surveys? A lot off people jumped ship to 1440/1600 and 4k is around the corner. Sure not every gamer did, some even play on laptops with lower than 1080p resolutions, that doesn't stop games from being very demanding on high end systems. For example you can play Metro last Light on a ps3 just fine, but what happens when you play you start turning settings to high or ultra? You start needing a lot more than just a good enough PC.


----------



## Masta Squidge

The point is you are trying to insist that devs care about 5% of gamers.

And you are still bringing up the only two games that exist that even come close to 3gb of vram on 2560x1440, let alone 1080p.

And let me get this right... You said:
Quote:


> Well of course no games developed in 2 or 3 years will require more than 3gb VRAM,


Then you said, that isn't what you are saying, even though you just agreed with me, and then you said:
Quote:


> I'm saying that when we start seeing games this year such as battlefield 4,


Do you agree with me or not, which is it?

You are saying that no games in the next couple years will need the vram, which is agreeing with me, _and_ you are saying that current games will push cards to their limits, which has very little to do with vram, and in that case... it makes the Titan even more silly.

Those two statements basically make a strong case to avoid the Titan entirely. If games A: don't need more than 3gb of vram and B: push current cards to the limits... Then why would you buy one Titan when you can get 75-80% better performance with only 30% more money spent on two 780s?

BF4 might push current cards to their limits, but that doesn't mean it will need more than 2-3 gb of vram to do it, a statement you just agreed with by saying games in the next 2-3 years wont require that much vram.

If you DON'T need more than 3GB of vram, which you just agreed to, then the concern is over raw power. We already know that a 780 is only a couple percent behind the Titan, so it makes a HELL of a lot more sense to spend $1300 on two 780s than $1000 on one Titan.

_If_ the statement about vram is correct, _then_ a Titan only makes sense when you intend to run 4 of them, as the 780 "can't" run quad SLI. Again, this is assuming games designed for 3gb (which you agreed with) and single monitor resolutions, 2560x1600 or less.

Obviously we can all agree that running 1440p surround (hell, even 1080p surround), or 4k, is simply going to require more vram, and there is no arguing that.

What are you trying to argue here? You just shot your entire argument in the foot.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How about we just stop this stupid argument here in the Titan Club, OK? If you guys wanna start a thread about whether or not games will need more than 3GB VRAM then whatever, but this shouldn't be cluttering up the club thread IMO (I've been guilty of participating too but we need to move on)...


----------



## Masta Squidge

It is in here, because it concerns Titans, and we own Titans. Seems on topic to me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> The point is you are trying to insist that devs care about 5% of gamers.
> 
> And you are still bringing up the only two games that exist that even come close to 3gb of vram on 2560x1440, let alone 1080p.
> 
> And let me get this right... You said:
> Then you said, that isn't what you are saying, even though you just agreed with me, and then you said:
> Do you agree with me or not, which is it?
> 
> You are saying that no games in the next couple years will need the vram, which is agreeing with me, _and_ you are saying that current games will push cards to their limits, which has very little to do with vram, and in that case... it makes the Titan even more silly.
> 
> Those two statements basically make a strong case to avoid the Titan entirely. If games A: don't need more than 3gb of vram and B: push current cards to the limits... Then why would you buy one Titan when you can get 75-80% better performance with only 30% more money spent on two 780s?
> 
> BF4 might push current cards to their limits, but that doesn't mean it will need more than 2-3 gb of vram to do it, a statement you just agreed with by saying games in the next 2-3 years wont require that much vram.
> 
> If you DON'T need more than 3GB of vram, which you just agreed to, then the concern is over raw power. We already know that a 780 is only a couple percent behind the Titan, so it makes a HELL of a lot more sense to spend $1300 on two 780s than $1000 on one Titan.
> 
> _If_ the statement about vram is correct, _then_ a Titan only makes sense when you intend to run 4 of them, as the 780 "can't" run quad SLI. Again, this is assuming games designed for 3gb (which you agreed with) and single monitor resolutions, 2560x1600 or less.
> 
> Obviously we can all agree that running 1440p surround (hell, even 1080p surround), or 4k, is simply going to require more vram, and there is no arguing that.
> 
> What are you trying to argue here? You just shot your entire argument in the foot.


Key word here is Required.

Games won't require more than 3gb of vr to play, but in order to play at max settings the requirements may go out the window.

Minimum requirements to play a game ore not the same for playing at ultra high settings.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> It is in here, because it concerns Titans, and we own Titans. Seems on topic to me.


We're talking about the 6gb vRam on the titan.

What's the problem? Sonetimes people here talk about **** I don't care for. I simply unfollow the thread. It's easy to find at a later time. Just saying....


----------



## Cito

Asus 4k Monitor is going to come out soon and i am happy i have my Titans so i will be rocking my 4k at max goodness!!!! =)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Asus 4k Monitor is going to come out soon and i am happy i have my Titans so i will be rocking my 4k at max goodness!!!! =)


That will use up 3gb with ease even with current titles. Aren't you glad you don't have to upgrade your gpu when you get your new display?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Did anyone ever post a EVGA hydro bios? I'd like to try one out for fun... Anyone?


Here we go for the EVGA hydro copper

And no the BIOS is not the same that the SC. The SC have different clocks that the hydro by default.

titan_hydro.txt 229k .txt file


----------



## Cito

well i run surround so i was already prepping my self brah! I will be good to go for a while with the Titans if my 3 470's lasted me till now and only reason i upgraded was because of Vram cause i still had the GPU power to play games at high.

I will not worry with my 6gigs of ram.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Why are we even having a debate over buying a new card, since most all of us here have already *got* a Titan (Or two, Or three, or four...) and have no interest in talking about why some say we made a silly choice, and those that don't have any, are going to buy one because they want one regardless of the price for whatever reason they feel are important?
> 
> I thought this was the 'Titan Owners Club', not the 'You're Silly for Buying a Titan and I Am Smarter Than You Because I Didn't' club. Certain people that are jumping on this bandwagon I see in a *lot* of other threads posting the same things about how dumb Titans (And it can be inferred, the owners of said GPU's) are, as if they are looking for reasons to stir the pot in the usual nattering naboobs of negativity fashion?
> 
> So can we get back to the regularly scheduled nattering about what Bios, what clocks, etc etc etc that we have been doing thats actually, I dunno... Constructive to this threads targeted clientele?


Perfectly put!!


----------



## Evange

This argument is pointless. It's like ridiculing people who buy luxury goods like Rolex or Panerai watches. A simple $30 digital watch will tell you the time; why spend over $10k for a mechanical watch that you have to wind every now and then when you don't wear it?


----------



## fateswarm

Dont insult Titan, it doesn't need winding up







Wind up watches and LPs and bandanas are genuinely hipster technology.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Dont insult Titan, it doesn't need winding up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wind up watches and LPs and bandanas are genuinely hipster technology.


Lol i'm just doing an analogy...


----------



## MerkageTurk

TinyTomLOGAN from oc3d had benchmarks of gtx 780 sli vs titan sli @ 2560x 1440 and the gt x 780 wins 9/10

What do you guys girls think


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> TinyTomLOGAN from oc3d had benchmarks of gtx 780 sli vs titan sli @ 2560x 1440 and the gt x 780 wins 9/10
> 
> What do you guys girls think


He Used OC Windforce 780s vs Stock TITANS

Based on his Review a single Stock Titan Beat OC Windforce 780. SLI OC Windforce 780 beat SLI stock Titans. Interesting to see the 780 has better SLI scaling. My guess is that OC TItans beat these OC Windforce 780 since they won by a small margin.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And you still haven't bothered to read the post you are commenting on.
> 
> We have two examples of games that push high end setups beyond their capabilities... and they barely even do that at 1080p. Two examples. And one of them is the series that started doing that to begin with.
> 
> A ton of people jumped to higher res monitors? Yeah, according to steam's hardware survey, that is still less than 5% of gamers. You can try and tell me, again, that it only applies to steam users... But you can't sit there and tell me a concurrent userbase, meaning just those logged in at a given time, of more than 3 million users with total numbers of more than 40 million, is not an adequate sample size. The fact is that of 40 million users, even if only 10% ever did the survey, 4 million samples is going to give us a VERY accurate idea of just how many people "jumped from 1080 to 2560x1440/1600".
> 
> And sure, they both use more than 2gb of ram at 1080p. But not more than 3gb, and even then its only with significant AA involved.
> 
> Yes, the same will happen with 3GB. But it wont happen in this generation of cards. Devs might take note of the Titan and throw us a bone, but they will not be designing anything that requires it by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are someone who is content with buying a 780 over a titan, then you are usually not the type to get overly butthurt by having to turn down one particular vram intensive setting. Usually that setting is AA, and thats about it.


nope, but they ARE the kind of people that like to go in other peoples threads and start trouble... i payed 2,029$ USD for two titans & i plan on paying ~900$ for my third. I buy titans, for the same reason allot of other people did. BECAUSE I HAVE GOBS AND GOBS OF MONEY AND NOTHING TO SPEND IT ON. Jelly? Kinda seems like they are (no not you squidge)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> He Used OC Windforce 780s vs Stock TITANS
> 
> Based on his Review a single Stock Titan Beat OC Windforce 780. SLI OC Windforce 780 beat SLI stock Titans. Interesting to see the 780 has better SLI scaling. My guess is that OC TItans beat these OC Windforce 780 since they won by a small margin.


TONS of people are doing this in reviews. Oc'ng the 780 and comparing it against stock titan. This is nothing new in the world of reviews, specially from the places that get FREE hardware for saying it rocks. I remember people doing this with 570/580's and others way back.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope, but they ARE the kind of people that like to go in other peoples threads and start trouble.. i payed 2,029$ USD for two titans & i plan on paying ~900$ for my third. I buy titans, for the same reason allot of other people did. BECAUSE I HAVE GOBS AND GOBS OF MONEY AND NOTHING TO SPEND IT ON. Jelly? Kinda seems like they are (no not you squidge)
> TONS of people are doing this in reviews. Oc'ng the 780 and comparing it against stock titan. This is nothing new in the world of reviews, specially from the places that get FREE hardware for saying it rocks. I remember people doing this with 570/580's and others way back.


Funny Thing is that he doesn't mention it, Says absolutely nothing about Clock speeds and coolers.

originally I thought both Titan And 780 where bone Stock. Very misleading Review


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I HAVE GOBS AND GOBS OF MONEY AND NOTHING TO SPEND IT ON. Jelly?


Get a better CPU.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> well i run surround so i was already prepping my self brah! I will be good to go for a while with the Titans if my 3 470's lasted me till now and only reason i upgraded was because of Vram cause i still had the GPU power to play games at high.
> 
> I will not worry with my 6gigs of ram.


I hope you aren't intending to buy the 31.5" one, seeing as the 39" will cost like 1/3 the price.

Unless of course you need professional color reproduction for some reason.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope, but they ARE the kind of people that like to go in other peoples threads and start trouble... i payed 2,029$ USD for two titans & i plan on paying ~900$ for my third. I buy titans, for the same reason allot of other people did. BECAUSE I HAVE GOBS AND GOBS OF MONEY AND NOTHING TO SPEND IT ON. Jelly? Kinda seems like they are (no not you squidge)


Except those people aren't in here complaining about the Titan.

The entire debate, from start to present, has been Titan owners.


----------



## iARDAs

If I get a 2nd Titan in the future

which CPU would you guys recommend?

3930k? 4770k?

Or perhaps wait for Haswell-E?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If I get a 2nd Titan in the future
> 
> which CPU would you guys recommend?
> 
> 3930k? 4770k?
> 
> Or perhaps wait for Haswell-E?


Wait for Haswell-E and hope for Intel to fix the overheating issues and hope that those CPUs overclock at least like Sandy-E does.

You don't really need to upgrade your CPU to run Titan SLI. Skupples is running his Titan SLI with a 3570K (although with a higher overclock than yours I think) and he's looking to add another (don't know if he's going to upgrade his CPU though).


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope, but they ARE the kind of people that like to go in other peoples threads and start trouble... i payed 2,029$ USD for two titans & i plan on paying ~900$ for my third. I buy titans, for the same reason allot of other people did. BECAUSE I HAVE GOBS AND GOBS OF MONEY AND NOTHING TO SPEND IT ON. Jelly? Kinda seems like they are (no not you squidge)


pffft socket 1155 plebe


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Wait for Haswell-E and hope for Intel to fix the overheating issues and hope that those CPUs overclock at least like Sandy-E does.
> 
> You don't really need to upgrade your CPU to run Titan SLI. Skupples is running his Titan SLI with a 3570K (although with a higher overclock than yours I think) and he's looking to add another (don't know if he's going to upgrade his CPU though).


Yeah I better wait for Haswell-E as it seems to be a real upgrade over my 3570k.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> The point is you are trying to insist that devs care about 5% of gamers.
> 
> And you are still bringing up the only two games that exist that even come close to 3gb of vram on 2560x1440, let alone 1080p.
> 
> And let me get this right... You said:
> Then you said, that isn't what you are saying, even though you just agreed with me, and then you said:
> Do you agree with me or not, which is it?
> 
> You are saying that no games in the next couple years will need the vram, which is agreeing with me, _and_ you are saying that current games will push cards to their limits, which has very little to do with vram, and in that case... it makes the Titan even more silly.
> 
> Those two statements basically make a strong case to avoid the Titan entirely. If games A: don't need more than 3gb of vram and B: push current cards to the limits... Then why would you buy one Titan when you can get 75-80% better performance with only 30% more money spent on two 780s?
> 
> BF4 might push current cards to their limits, but that doesn't mean it will need more than 2-3 gb of vram to do it, a statement you just agreed with by saying games in the next 2-3 years wont require that much vram.
> 
> If you DON'T need more than 3GB of vram, which you just agreed to, then the concern is over raw power. We already know that a 780 is only a couple percent behind the Titan, so it makes a HELL of a lot more sense to spend $1300 on two 780s than $1000 on one Titan.
> 
> _If_ the statement about vram is correct, _then_ a Titan only makes sense when you intend to run 4 of them, as the 780 "can't" run quad SLI. Again, this is assuming games designed for 3gb (which you agreed with) and single monitor resolutions, 2560x1600 or less.
> 
> Obviously we can all agree that running 1440p surround (hell, even 1080p surround), or 4k, is simply going to require more vram, and there is no arguing that.
> 
> What are you trying to argue here? You just shot your entire argument in the foot.


Holy crap dude. Do you have to win every inane debate and beat a dead horse until its pulp? Maybe chillax a bit and go play a game or two on your lovely Titan, rather than stalking this thread looking for a chance to belittle and humilate someone?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Its just a debate. Not like I wouldn't buy most of you guys a beer at the end of the day still.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Its just a debate. Not like I wouldn't buy most of you guys a beer at the end of the day still.


OK, cool. Peace.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im thinking of getting a 3rd titan. I already have 2 whats another. I cant see the point of changing up now to the 780 or the 9970 whenever it comes. 3 titans should see me go for a long time. what do you think?


----------



## Panther Al

2 is probably plenty for the next 3 years, but why not? 3 is always better than 2.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Was just playing Hitman Absolution and single 1440p panel vram usage hovered between 5gb and 6gb. No wonder it ran so crappy on my 690s.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If I get a 2nd Titan in the future
> 
> which CPU would you guys recommend?
> 
> 3930k? 4770k?
> 
> Or perhaps wait for Haswell-E?


iARDAs my friend! long time no see since 590 owners club!








See you joined the Titan club, me too!








Im thinking as well to get a second titan later and will wait for Haswell-E, meanwile ill stick to my [email protected], its enough for the Titan SLI!
Hope everything is well with you!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> iARDAs my friend! long time no see since 590 owners club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you joined the Titan club, me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking as well to get a second titan later and will wait for Haswell-E, meanwile ill stick to my [email protected], its enough for the Titan SLI!
> Hope everything is well with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Hey there buddy. It's been sometime.

Glad we met again on the same GPU thread.







How are you enjoying your Titan SLI so far? Edit : Sorry I misread. YOu are thinking of getting a 2nd one. You should









And yeas Haswell E seems to be logical. I will wait for that.

Hope all is well buddy


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Was just playing Hitman Absolution and single 1440p panel vram usage hovered between 5gb and 6gb. No wonder it ran so crappy on my 690s.


5-6Gbs vram usage? Wow. Is that game heavilly modded or did you have AA set at max with ultra settings? Thankfully we have Titans, not GTX 780s!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, if blocks become available for the 780 Lightnings quickly I may jump ship to them just so I can do some work to my rig. I am a huge Lightning fanboy after all. Wonder how much I could get for my Titans with blocks?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> 5-6Gbs vram usage? Wow. Is that game heavilly modded or did you have AA set at max with ultra settings? Thankfully we have Titans, not GTX 780s!


No mods, just maxed out settings with 8x MSAA


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> No mods, just maxed out settings with 8x MSAA


Was it running on Tri-SLI?
Also, what kind of FPS were you getting?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Was it running on Tri-SLI?
> Also, what kind of FPS were you getting?


I was only running sli on that, around 100fps ish. The third was folding (uses 200mb vram)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Its just a debate. Not like I wouldn't buy most of you guys a beer at the end of the day still.


For real, If I actually met any of you geeks, We would probably become buddies lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For real, If I actually met any of you geeks, We would probably become buddies lol


Free beers in Canada.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Keep on believing the dream....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OC'd 780s are typically, outliers excepted, within a handful of percent of OC'd Titans for both bench and 24/7 use. A lightning 780 will oc far higher than general 780s can reach, and well, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what's going to happen then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Titan will be completely outclassed other than an extra worthless 3gb of VRAM that is unneeded at playable settings for any single-monitor non-4K setup (and even 5760 surround).
> 
> http://gamegpu.ru/test-video-cards/geforce-gtx-770-gtx-780-test-gpu.html
> 
> Quote:
> GTX 680 @ (Core: 1150 MHz Memory: 7.0 GHz)
> GTX 770 @ (Core: 1200~1300 MHz Memory: 7.5 GHz)
> GTX 780 @ (Core: 1150 MHz Memory: 7.0 GHz)
> TITAN @ (Core: 1080~1180 MHz Memory: 6.7 GHz)
> HD 7970 GE @ (Core: 1160 MHz Memory: 7.16 GHz)
> 
> Result: 0-5% difference in just about every test from the 780 and Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Add on a couple hundred mhz from Lightning and it'll be a slaughter.


Actually, I still have one of the first revision MSI 680 Lightnings that were mostly unlocked. NV got on MSI's case about it later and they had to lock down later revisions. Those who got the later revisions were forced to look for early revision bioses + hex edit MSI AB to get past the 1.212v lock. Then even later revisions had issues with the workaround. NV had flat out told MSI that they would not get any warranty from them if they didn't lock it down somewhat and I doubt NV has changed their tune about having more control over voltages since then. For NV, you can have "unlocked" voltage but only up to the 1.212v limit they set and I expect the MSI 780 Lightning to be the same. Those who think the Lightning will be the "God 780" which will make it easy to pass the 1.212v cap will be in for a surprise.


----------



## cravinmild

@LaBestiaHumana

Ive noticed that in a group, if you start to talk computers, others will start to look at you like you've just grown a third head. Would be nice to see others of my kind lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, if blocks become available for the 780 Lightnings quickly I may jump ship to them just so I can do some work to my rig. I am a huge Lightning fanboy after all. Wonder how much I could get for my Titans with blocks?


If you go that route, i know one buyer...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> @LaBestiaHumana
> 
> Ive noticed that in a group, if you start to talk computers, others will start to look at you like you've just grown a third head. Would be nice to see others of my kind lol


This is half the reason I flew to Toronto for the OCN meet, i only know 1 person in real life who like to talk PC (& I met him through OCN







).
It is kinda different to be able to bench beside other people who get the idea of using ln2 to make a rig go faster.


----------



## OccamRazor

Well, if any of you come to Portugal for holidays just drop a line in here or a PM and we can drink a few beers! my treat!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> @LaBestiaHumana
> 
> Ive noticed that in a group, if you start to talk computers, others will start to look at you like you've just grown a third head. Would be nice to see others of my kind lol


Yep, that happens to me. With Computers and Boxing. None of my real friends know much about either to carry a conversation. The same friends who thought I was crazy to buy 2 1000 graphics cards are the same who dropped 1k in fireworks lol.

Would def be nice to sit down and talk computers. We could probably do a live stream or Just a video call/conference with Some of us Titan owners and post it on YouTube.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's funny, I feel the same way about having no one to talk computers with in my personal life. Oh well, I have you guys!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's funny, I feel the same way about having no one to talk computers with in my personal life. Oh well, I have you guys!


Same here.

I love all my friends. Got tons of them. NONE likes PCs. My sig rig and an office rig from 1998 is the same for them and PS3 is way superior


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Get a better CPU.


IKR?!?!?!?! I'm waiting on ivy-e THOUGH While at compusa today picking up a 50$ off mx blue razer keyboard i ALMOST got an i7.

I think these switches may be to light for me, but this is my first mechanical keyboard since they stopped including them with OEM towers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, if blocks become available for the 780 Lightnings quickly I may jump ship to them just so I can do some work to my rig. I am a huge Lightning fanboy after all. Wonder how much I could get for my Titans with blocks?


Got a buyer Right here. PM me if you got that route.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This is half the reason I flew to Toronto for the OCN meet, i only know 1 person in real life who like to talk PC (& I met him through OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> It is kinda different to be able to bench beside other people who get the idea of using ln2 to make a rig go faster.


I hear you guys. Everytime I go into Memory Express (my favorite store!) to get parts I always end-up bending the ear of the service or sales staff for waaaay too long, talking to them about my next upgrade or some new tech coming out shortly.







I'm sure there's one or two of them that are glad to see me go when I'm done. LoL I definitely need more "techie" friends...


----------



## OccamRazor

I must be the lucky one then, got more than 2 full hands of people around me that are tech aware about general pc hardware, cpu, gpu overclocks, consoles,games, ipads, iphones etc, cant really complain in that department!


----------



## iARDAs

My 100% stable +115 Core OC crashed on Bioshock Infinite.. That sux.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My 100% stable +115 Core OC crashed on Bioshock Infinite.. That sux.


Then perhaps was not that stable was it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I must be the lucky one then, got more than 2 full hands of people around me that are tech aware about general pc hardware, cpu, gpu overclocks, consoles,games, ipads, iphones etc, cant really complain in that department!


Guess so! All I have is my brother. This time next year i will be starting an IT internship at the B.O.A Building downtown. Getting server maintance and interfacing experience first hand, and anything else that goes into keeping the pc's running in the building. Hopefully then, i can associate my self with people on my level. I'm by no means a nerd, i just really like fast things. Computers, Cars, Bikes, Dogs. Yes, dogs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My 100% stable +115 Core OC crashed on Bioshock Infinite.. That sux.


I had a few crashes from high OC's in that game. But it was my cpu not my gpu... Also, FFxiv has totally destroyed my cpu overclock... Down to 4.1 after 7 months at 4.6-4.8

Also, lamp attached to my PC's power bar dims(allot) at the same time that i have a drop in performance(what i call "load lag.") Does this point to a lack of power?


----------



## OccamRazor

i dont consider myself a nerd either and certainly dont got the looks( gym type) and i ride a harley, so, no nerd stereotype for me!








Most of my friends are military and police type with masters degree in various fields but one big thing we've got in common is true friendship!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My 100% stable +115 Core OC crashed on Bioshock Infinite.. That sux.


Dont worry, different games work with different overclocks and unfortunately crash on others, keep trying to overclock in a specific game and when it fails, backup to the one before that worked and make a shortcut in nvidia inspector, then rename to the game you were testing, do that for all the games you play and you can have max performance for each game, or, you can take the high road and find the lowest clocks that work for all games without crashing!









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> i dont consider myself a nerd either and certainly dont got the looks( gym type) and i ride a harley, so, no nerd stereotype for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my friends are military and police type with masters degree in various fields but one big thing we've got in common is true friendship!


and guns.







i forgot to mention guns on that list. Those are also something fast that i like.

don't overclock them.


----------



## OccamRazor

@skupples: What PSU do you have? that power fluctuation is indeed weird...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My 100% stable +115 Core OC crashed on Bioshock Infinite.. That sux.


are you with stock bios? modded one? checked temps? nvidia inspector, afterburner or precision? its a little overclock to crash like that, its under 1 ghz...


----------



## cravinmild

Ok, series of chores I need to complete.

One, downclocking on my titan. 3dMark shows my core @ 5xxMhz on the results after the benchmark is complete. Is that normal? Room temp is around 74c with case temp normally not much higher, perhaps a degree or two.

Two, I see screen shots peeps post showing PCI-E saturation (bunch of dots on a graph), how can I also see my PCI-E saturation in this manner.

Three, I have my 2700k on a H110 @ 4.3Ghz. Is this a high enough OC for the Titan, I don't mind running upwards of 4.7-ish if i have to but id like to stay away from 5 as its a considerable bump in voltage (1.45-1.5v), although im sure the H110 is up to the task if I don't need it I would rather keep the cpu where I am currently.

Four, monitoring software, I use Afterburner and got rid of GPU Tweak but MSI looks to have a tab which disables the green glowing light on the side of the card. I would like to also disable the light and remove the strip of tape I have there currently to hide it.

Five, can this thing give me a back rub?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ok im hunting around for another Titan but I cant find any evga variants in stock in Australia. Does it matter if I buy a different brand? Ie running 2 evga & 1 asus.

Thanks guys


----------



## Masta Squidge

As long as they are both at the same clocks, it doesn't matter.

When it comes time for my second one, I am going straight to EVGA for it, and getting the backplate at the same time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Ok, series of chores I need to complete.
> 
> One, downclocking on my titan. 3dMark shows my core @ 5xxMhz on the results after the benchmark is complete. Is that normal? Room temp is around 74c with case temp normally not much higher, perhaps a degree or two.


That sounds like a miss reading.. Iv'e had 3dmark show me similar results with my old 670's, while precX monitor showed normal clock speeds.

You need to run some sort of hw monitor in the background while benching, precX has a good one.
Quote:


> Two, I see screen shots peeps post showing PCI-E saturation (bunch of dots on a graph), how can I also see my PCI-E saturation in this manner.


I want an answer to this too.
Quote:


> Three, I have my 2700k on a H110 @ 4.3Ghz. Is this a high enough OC for the Titan, I don't mind running upwards of 4.7-ish if i have to but id like to stay away from 5 as its a considerable bump in voltage (1.45-1.5v), although im sure the H110 is up to the task if I don't need it I would rather keep the cpu where I am currently.


Iv'e been told by many people that 1155 socket will almost always cause some sort of gpu necking when it comes to Titans. Iv'e been trying to gather more information on it, but have had little luck getting in touch with people who actually know what they are talking about when it comes to this matter. I would highly recommend running your chip as high and stable as possible, specially since you are on sandy-bridge.

Iv'e been having some serious OC issues with my 3570k ever since ffxiv crashed my system multiple times. Before all that, it was VERY easy to see/feel/smell the difference with each bump of the multiplier. Right now i'm stuck on 4.1ghz due to the issue i posted above, would be nice if some one could chime in on my questions.
Quote:


> Four, monitoring software, I use Afterburner and got rid of GPU Tweak but MSI looks to have a tab which disables the green glowing light on the side of the card. I would like to also disable the light and remove the strip of tape I have there currently to hide it.


Iv'e never heard of such a thing, but iv'e never looked into it. It would surprise me if that LED can not be shut off via software.
Quote:


> Five, can this thing give me a back rub?


Sadly no, but i hear the next top of the line enthusiast card from NV will.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Ok im hunting around for another Titan but I cant find any evga variants in stock in Australia. Does it matter if I buy a different brand? Ie running 2 evga & 1 asus.
> 
> Thanks guys


I'm going to be selling two with blocks very soon if the software voltage rumors for the 780 Lightnings are true. Sucks that Nvidia wouldn't allow that with their flagship GPU but I'll take the cut down GK110 in the 780 if I can clock it to 1400MHz!!!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Four, monitoring software, I use Afterburner and got rid of GPU Tweak but MSI looks to have a tab which disables the green glowing light on the side of the card. I would like to also disable the light and remove the strip of tape I have there currently to hide it.
> 
> Five, can this thing give me a back rub?


Well, dunno about happy endings, but I can say that if you want to get rid of the glowing logo, its quite easy to remove the shroud and just pull the plug for the LED's.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to be selling two with blocks very soon if the software voltage rumors for the 780 Lightnings are true. Sucks that Nvidia wouldn't allow that with their flagship GPU but I'll take the cut down GK110 in the 780 if I can clock it to 1400MHz!!!


MSI had giant signs saying "unlocked bios" and other stuff, so i don't think its a rhumor. Yeah, it is sad they never let MSI build a Lightning Titan. I waited a long time to buy my titties in case they did.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That doesn't mean anything unfortunately. I believe they are still advertising unlocked bios with the 770 Lightnings and those things are locked down tighter than Selena Gomez's... er .....assets!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 780 if I can clock it to 1400MHz!!!


But wait a second, 780 already has 250 TDP. Are they going to also offer closed-loop liquid nitro?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Pretty sure my loop can handle it...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> But wait a second, 780 already has 250 TDP. Are they going to also offer closed-loop liquid nitro?


There are reports of an EVGA version running 1400mhz on air cooling alone. It probably runs super hot, but considering my Titan does 1137 mhz at about 65C, I don't see why it would be impossible with less cores and a better cooler.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, dunno about happy endings, but I can say that if you want to get rid of the glowing logo, its quite easy to remove the shroud and just pull the plug for the LED's.


Im fine with it ..er.. wife not so much when she sees my new shinny


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> He runs at least one titan, I think two.
> 
> So don't just immediately call people out as a fanboy before you know the facts.
> 
> Anyone who is looking at this with an unbiased attitude knows that the 780 has its place, and its footing is far more solid than the Titan's right now.
> 
> And before you start crying about me being a fanboy, take a look at my sig rig, and then take note of my intention to purchase a second Titan myself. Facts are facts, most of us Titan owners don't actually feel a need to justify our purchase with nonsense.
> 
> A Titan is a stupid buy compared to a 780 when you only intend to run a single monitor.


Truth.

Those of us that use the performance/VRAM don't need to justify it. But it is annoying that I could have a lot more performance for the same price if I compromised on VRAM. Not sure if I'll be able to at 4K though.

Someone should simulate some 4K benchmarks using bezel correction. (assuming bezel correction will get you high enough pixel count)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Uhhh, You are in the wrong thread to be trouncing the cred of the Titans, dude. Go to the 780 thread and fill your boots! Titan owners didn't buy them so they would have more than enough vram to play on a single 1920x1080p monitor. We bought them because we wanted to do surround at max resolution and ultra settings on games like Metro LL, Skyrim, FC3 and BF3, and so we would be 4K ready for the very demanding new games coming out in the next year or so. When you 780 fanboys are crying in your soup, us Titan owners will be laughing and enjoying our hero sandwiches.


Can say whatever I want about GTX Titans. I have one, plan on adding more to my setup and have contributed more to this thread than most members. If the truth upsets you then that's not my problem.

You are not a moderator so do not tell me what and how to say it. You have a problem with what I am saying, report it to an admin and try to explain to someone how I am trolling. When in fact I'm simply expressing an unbiased opinion on something I own, not even directed at you. It's not my fault you need to justify your purchase and/or have been offended by it.

Fact.

You buy a/or GTX Titan's (now with everything that's happened) on a single monitor and plan on staying with a single monitor then you're wasting your money. You are entitled to do it and I welcome new members to the club but you've wasted your money in light of the GTX 780s performance and soon to be non-reference cards performance.

These new Classifieds and Lightnings are going to be beasts, if the voltage claims from kingpin are true they will be much faster than GTX Titans whilst being much cheaper because they don't have VRAm some of us will never use. Whether this is fair to us or not, it doesn't matter.

If you intend on upgrading to surround in the future then that's an entirely different thing. But if that is the case don't jump the gun, get soo butt hurt and call people out when you're simply getting offended by things that hold no relevance to you and your situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No I wouldn't buy them now, but when I got mine there was no alternative. The upside was I didn't have to wait til summer to enjoy the performance I've had since February. If I was buying cards today I'd hold out for the new 780 Lightnings for sure....


GTX 780s didn't exist on the market when most of us bough our GTX Titans. But now I think many would do it differently considering how well they overclock and hold their overclocks compared to the GTX Titans.

I am partial to the faster single card and always will be but we will see what happens with the Classified/Lightning thing.

What blocks you running on your GTX Titans?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> There are reports of an EVGA version running 1400mhz on air cooling alone. It probably runs super hot, but considering my Titan does 1137 mhz at about 65C, I don't see why it would be impossible with less cores and a better cooler.


Well, they must be offering something impressive in terms of cooling to claim it will be its regular stable clock.

e.g. some were comparing it with the history of 680 Lightning but that was 195 TDP on stock, not 250.


----------



## Masta Squidge

There is already a metro LL 4k benchmark.



It's the only 4k benchmark I have seen though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That doesn't mean anything unfortunately. I believe they are still advertising unlocked bios with the 770 Lightnings and those things are locked down tighter than Selena Gomez's... er .....assets!


Guess you didn't here, thats not a very good example any more.

i'm about to lose my... with this cpu hanging issue i'm having. back to 100% DEFAULT STOCK bios, with different ram. Still stuttering/hanging/max loading just while web browsing. I had better performance while runnin p95 before this started happening. WHYYYYY


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Well, they must be offering something impressive in terms of cooling to claim it will be its regular stable clock.
> 
> e.g. some were comparing it with the history of 680 Lightning but that was 195 TDP on stock, not 250.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1408710/cl-evga-gtx-780-classified-gets-overclocked-to-1410-mhz-on-air


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> What blocks you running on your GTX Titans?


The original EK FC-Titans in nickel/plexi. Check out my sig for a video of them....


----------



## skupples

soo... is my chip dying?

its like my whole pc has turned into the intel burn test freeze test flame.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just ordered a 3rd Gtx Titan. Im a little worried that I have 2 vanilla evga titans and one palit version. I have naenons updated bios on the 2 evgas so im guessing I will have to do the same to the new palit. Hopefully it works. Is there any new bios that you would recommend over naenon original first bios for the titan.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm using the engineering bios Alatar posted a while back and it seems to work pretty good but Naennon's worked fine for me too...


----------



## hatlesschimp

What do you think of the palit?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408710/cl-evga-gtx-780-classified-gets-overclocked-to-1410-mhz-on-air


Hah, check this out. If you go deep, you find that the source is a guy named K|NGP|N from EVGA

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347

He posts a score for 780 of Fire Strike Extreme of 5998 which is above most Titans on Hall of Fame

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

However, the exact same guy has a Titan on the very same list with *7623*

So... what Titan is that?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> There is already a metro LL 4k benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only 4k benchmark I have seen though.


Damn Looks like cards will struggle big time at 4k


----------



## hatlesschimp

Is AA turned off? That will chew cards and spit them out. No need for it at that res


----------



## quakeas

Hey, I'm about to join the club real soon







, got a built pc coming in monday. It's got 480+240mm Worth of rads for 3 watercooled titans in a single loop (mobo and cpu are in another loop), and the company who built it overclocked the 3 titans to 1284mhz. Is that good engouh? Do you guys reckon i can push it a bit more? If so how can i do that?


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hey, I'm about to join the club real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got a built pc coming in monday. It's got 480+240mm Worth of rads for 3 watercooled titans in a single loop (mobo and cpu are in another loop), and the company who built it overclocked the 3 titans to 1284mhz. Is that good engouh? Do you guys reckon i can push it a bit more? If so how can i do that?


over clocked 3 titans to 1284mhz?? X_X hrmmmmmmmm


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hah, check this out. If you go deep, you find that the source is a guy named K|NGP|N from EVGA
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347
> 
> He posts a score for 780 of Fire Strike Extreme of 5998 which is above most Titans on Hall of Fame
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> However, the exact same guy has a Titan on the very same list with *7623*
> 
> So... what Titan is that?


ES samples. To generate hype. Specially since its from evga employee. We saw something similar when the titan came out. A titan with massively higher clocks then any of us are running
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hey, I'm about to join the club real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got a built pc coming in monday. It's got 480+240mm Worth of rads for 3 watercooled titans in a single loop (mobo and cpu are in another loop), and the company who built it overclocked the 3 titans to 1284mhz. Is that good engouh? Do you guys reckon i can push it a bit more? If so how can i do that?


1284? I would turn them down. Unless they are on ln2


----------



## quakeas

They told me they're at 1284mhz in engine valey, i'm assuming thats what i means right?
Temps are 45° after few hours of crysis 3, is that too high?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> They told me they're at 1284mhz in engine valey, i'm assuming thats what i means right?
> Temps are 45° after few hours of crysis 3, is that too high?


mmm







I would check that statement. Valley benchmark report the mhz off and higher. Mine two titans are running at 1097 mhz (both precisionx and hwinfor64 report that) but in valley the mhz show on screen is 1301mhz... So.... Not sure the behavior of valley with different cards is linear (in terms of mhz show on screen) but if it is then your 3 sli titan would be running at 1078 mhz (or something like that). I would be surprised the 3 cards are running truly at 1284 mhz.

But the good news is that sounds like a hell of a system. You are in for some fun


----------



## quakeas

Alright thanks

I can be satisfied with that clock frequency then, no need to try and push it a bit more ?
And yea i'ts coming on tuesday, cant really sleep ever since i ordered the toy i'm just too excited to get it there


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> There is already a metro LL 4k benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only 4k benchmark I have seen though.


Yeah it's a shame nobody has done a full list of titles with VRAM usage and compared allocated vs actual usage that will hit the hard limit with the GTX 780 and GTX Titan. With and without AA of course.

What's the limit on bezel correction with surround? Could you add enough bezel correction to simulate 4K? My rig is in pieces and will be for a while so can't check.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Then perhaps was not that stable was it?


It was but it seems not really









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont worry, different games work with different overclocks and unfortunately crash on others, keep trying to overclock in a specific game and when it fails, backup to the one before that worked and make a shortcut in nvidia inspector, then rename to the game you were testing, do that for all the games you play and you can have max performance for each game, or, you can take the high road and find the lowest clocks that work for all games without crashing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Yeah seems I will have to set different profiles for each game. Bummer though this OC was 100% stable for me so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> are you with stock bios? modded one? checked temps? nvidia inspector, afterburner or precision? its a little overclock to crash like that, its under 1 ghz...


Stock bios. Temps never reach 80 and I use Afterburner.

The OC actually takes me to 1137 mhz when boosted.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It was but it seems not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah seems I will have to set different profiles for each game. Bummer though this OC was 100% stable for me so far.
> Stock bios. Temps never reach 80 and I use Afterburner.
> 
> The OC actually takes me to 1137 mhz when boosted.


Does the stock BIOS allow the full 1.212v? If not, you can try another BIOS and try increasing the voltage to see if that helps.

I run mine at 1150MHz @1.162v. When it shows instability or throttles more than the usual, I turn up the voltage to 1.175v and that helps a lot. I've only had to do it just the once, with Metro Last Light and I've never played Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using the engineering bios Alatar posted a while back and it seems to work pretty good but Naennon's worked fine for me too...


hows that bios (engineering bios) working for you? no throttling? did it allowed more overclock? currently im using TI bios and just got a EK block XXL with backplate, will test several bios in the next week.
could you give me any feedback on that bios?

thanks in advance

Cheers

Ed


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> hows that bios (engineering bios) working for you? no throttling? did it allowed more overclock? currently im using TI bios and just got a EK block XXL with backplate, will test several bios in the next week.
> could you give me any feedback on that bios?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Out of all the custom BIOSs it gave me the most stable overclock in games, didnt have any bugs or issues with the latest drivers that nanneons and TI BIOS had especially with failed OCs and the best Valley score. I would reccomend it over all others. Only draw back is it idles a little higher in 2D mode. Long as you're under water though it's not an issue.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Out of all the custom BIOSs it gave me the most stable overclock in games, didnt have any bugs or issues with the latest drivers that nanneons and TI BIOS had especially with failed OCs and the best Valley score. I would reccomend it over all others. Only draw back is it idles a little higher in 2D mode. Long as you're under water though it's not an issue.


Thanks for the feedback,much appreciated! ill give it a go!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> TinyTomLOGAN from oc3d had benchmarks of gtx 780 sli vs titan sli @ 2560x 1440 and the gt x 780 wins 9/10
> 
> What do you guys girls think


The only thing that stuck in my mind from the review was the 780 somehow being able to scale more than 100% in some cases. Maybe I don't understand SLI right but I didn't think adding another card would ever cause the first card to run better than when it was alone.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> They told me they're at 1284mhz in engine valey, i'm assuming thats what i means right?
> Temps are 45° after few hours of crysis 3, is that too high?


Valley doesn't report clock speed correctly. Nvidia's gpu boost causes an inflated number.

When I run the TI bios, Valley reports the correct mhz. TI bios has gpu boost removed.


----------



## quakeas

Hah guess i'll have to look into this when the pc arrrives then, thanks


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ES samples. To generate hype.


Wait a minute. You first say 'engineering samples' and then you dismiss it with 'hype' like it's a fantasy.

A sample means it exists.









Just like that guy used a voltage regulator on a 780 to make it 1400Mhz and people say "I'll buy it over a Titan", then with exactly the same process one could use a voltage regulator on a Titan to get 1400Mhz.


----------



## bendover

I wouldn't use stock bios. My titan runs with Ti Bios which solved all the problems caused by gpu stock bios and gpu boost. Now I can run much higher gaming and benchmark clocks. No more crashing.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah it's a shame nobody has done a full list of titles with VRAM usage and compared allocated vs actual usage that will hit the hard limit with the GTX 780 and GTX Titan. With and without AA of course.
> 
> What's the limit on bezel correction with surround? Could you add enough bezel correction to simulate 4K? My rig is in pieces and will be for a while so can't check.


I could do so tonight at home, if you send me a PM.

Should just be a matter of dividing the pixel count of 4k by my vertical resolution of 1920... So I need to do 4320x1920. I can run valley like that I believe.

Since I am at 3240x1920, I need bezel correction of... 540 pixels? That's totals out to the full horizontal resolution of one of my monitors lol. I hope it can go that high.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Out of all the custom BIOSs it gave me the most stable overclock in games, didnt have any bugs or issues with the latest drivers that nanneons and TI BIOS had especially with failed OCs and the best Valley score. I would reccomend it over all others. Only draw back is it idles a little higher in 2D mode. Long as you're under water though it's not an issue.


Is the boost disabled like the TI bios?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## exyia

so...after adding an accessory display to my surround, the card that had the display connected would stay at 50C and ~800MHz....

I was wondering why it was staying so hot - disconnected the accessory display (DVI) and temperatures/clock speeds are going back down

weird.........anyone else experience this? (314.22 drivers) yes, I tried restarting on the off chance it was a fluke

not sure if I'll just stick to the 3 surround monitors now...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> There is already a metro LL 4k benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only 4k benchmark I have seen though.


Looks like 3 Titans is the sweet spot


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Is the boost disabled like the TI bios?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


No it still has boost.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I could do so tonight at home, if you send me a PM.
> 
> Should just be a matter of dividing the pixel count of 4k by my vertical resolution of 1920... So I need to do 4320x1920. I can run valley like that I believe.
> 
> Since I am at 3240x1920, I need bezel correction of... 540 pixels? That's totals out to the full horizontal resolution of one of my monitors lol. I hope it can go that high.


Yes that would work.

You won't be able to see much but it'll simulate it. Lol. I'll send you a PM. Would be great if you could benchmark BF3 without AA and then with x2 MSAA at 3240x1920P average frame rate and VRAM and then the same for the 4K simulation. Be really interesting to see the difference.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> They told me they're at 1284mhz in engine valey, i'm assuming thats what i means right?
> Temps are 45° after few hours of crysis 3, is that too high?


you are getting scammed slightly. Valley miss reads almost all video card clock speeds... adding close to 100+ to the actual clock speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so...after adding an accessory display to my surround, the card that had the display connected would stay at 50C and ~800MHz....
> 
> I was wondering why it was staying so hot - disconnected the accessory display (DVI) and temperatures/clock speeds are going back down
> 
> weird.........anyone else experience this? (314.22 drivers) yes, I tried restarting on the off chance it was a fluke
> 
> not sure if I'll just stick to the 3 surround monitors now...


I will plug in a fourth monitor today and report back. Though, the only other monitor i have right now is VGA, shouldn't really matter.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are getting scammed slightly. Valley miss reads almost all video card clock speeds... adding close to 100+ to the actual clock speed.


Only Nvidia cards will show wrong clock speed because of the boost feature. AMD cards will be fine.

If you flash your NV card with modded BIOS that deactivate Boost 2.0, Valley will show the correct clocks.

*This is my GTX 780 score with modded BIOS* (Boost feature deactivated)



*This is my Quad fire score*



They both show correct clocks


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Got up to +78 on the GPU offset

Does increasing the memory make a difference?


----------



## quakeas

Thanks guys, think i'll just leave the cards where they are anyway, worse case scenario they're at what, 1150mhz? Sound good enough to run everything maxed out for a while, i'll bother flashing stuff if i see i need an increase in perfs


----------



## hatlesschimp

the 3rd titan was a good upgrade. Very happy and I still have to edit the bios on it. It can only get better!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Only Nvidia cards will show wrong clock speed because of the boost feature. AMD cards will be fine.
> 
> If you flash your NV card with modded BIOS that deactivate Boost 2.0, Valley will show the correct clocks.
> 
> *This is my GTX 780 score with modded BIOS* (Boost feature deactivated)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my Quad fire score*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both show correct clocks


Thank you for clarification/ reason for valley miss reads.

i'm trying to decide if i should grab this 3rd titan for 850$


----------



## dpoverlord

Let me rephrase that,

With Surround 2560x1600 monitors at 7680 x 1600 with bezel of 8050x1600 I was thinking of getting 2 titans. Skyrim runs slow on 1 titan and I am using a GTX 460 as physX. I figured I could scrap the 460 put in another Titan.

The only problem I see is that I have 6 GB of total memory for the system and this may drag me down (look at sig), I also took everyone's advice and purchased a Samsung Pro 840 512GB SSD to run the OS and games.

So with that being said with an AX 860 I should probably be able to run 2 titans. But will I need 3? If I get 3, most likely the PSU won't be able to run.

Would love your opinions


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Does a 3rd Titan really make that much of a difference at 7680 x 1600 (bezel 8050 x 1600), I read that after 2 titans you do not see much of a performance boost.


Yes it will.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Does a 3rd Titan really make that much of a difference at 7680 x 1600 (bezel 8050 x 1600), I read that after 2 titans you do not see much of a performance boost.


At that resolution a 3rd Titan would allow you to really turn up the eye candy and get great frame rates on most games. Just curious though...are you still running the 1366 platform? If so, that would really bottleneck two or more titans!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Yes it will.


Upgrade path wise though I did this so far:

1. Upgraded to an SSD (waiting on bracket)
2. Placing an order for the titan
3. Do I need a new PSU?
4. Should I wait on the GPU until prices come down and wait for a new CPU / Memory upgrade?
5. Scrap everything and buy 3 more G Skill dimms so I have 12GB of onboard memory, but if I do this, could I use those dimms in the new Haswell, or better just to wait?

Lastly, hell do I put the SSD on the Marvell 6GB or intel 3GB port


----------



## Freelancer852

Put it on the 6Gbps port. Though that old 1366 platform could be bottlenecking more than one Titan.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Upgrade path wise though I did this so far:
> 
> 1. Upgraded to an SSD (waiting on bracket)
> 2. Placing an order for the titan
> 3. Do I need a new PSU?
> 4. Should I wait on the GPU until prices come down and wait for a new CPU / Memory upgrade?
> 5. Scrap everything and buy 3 more G Skill dimms so I have 12GB of onboard memory, but if I do this, could I use those dimms in the new Haswell, or better just to wait?
> 
> Lastly, hell do I put the SSD on the Marvell 6GB or intel 3GB port


Don't waste time upgrading Sandy Bridge LGA 1366, get socket 2011









(Always put SSDs on Intel Controller, Marvell or Asmedia are much slower)


Spoiler: PROOF!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> So I just cloned my Pyro (OS) to the Crucial M4, removed the pyro and replaced it with the vertex 4.
> 
> The vertex 4 now being an *Intel Sata III Port*
> 
> 
> 
> *Asmedia*
> 
> 
> 
> Its a huge difference, does my Single Vertex 4 seems fine now?






You would be much better with a i7 3930k OCed to 4.7Ghz for Tri-SLI Titan. Your i7 930 will be limiting you pretty hard.

Also, a minimum of 1200w Quality PSU is required for Tri-SLI Titan

*SOURCE*
Quote:


> Above, a chart of relative power consumption. Again the Wattage shown is the card with the GPU(s) stressed 100%, showing only the peak GPU power draw, not the power consumption of the entire PC and not the average gaming power consumption.
> 
> Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
> 
> 
> GeForce GTX Titan - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit.
> GeForce GTX Titan 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> *GeForce GTX Titan 3-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have a 1200 Watt power supply unit as minimum.*
> If you are going to overclock your GPU or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina.
> 
> There are many good PSUs out there, please do have a look at our many PSU reviews as we have loads of recommended PSUs for you to check out in there. What would happen if your PSU can't cope with the load:
> 
> 
> bad 3D performance
> crashing games
> spontaneous reset or imminent shutdown of the PC
> freezing during gameplay
> PSU overload can cause it to break down


----------



## skupples

So, i'm starting to think my corsair hx850 is just a bit too little juice for my 14 scythe fans, 3570k, dual pump, sli titans. System was running at 4.6 until titans, now i can barely do 4.0 without heavy loading lag, hanging, freezing (like my hole tower is freeze test) Iv'e reformatted. But still i experience this, would PSU be a good guess? Also, the lamp that i have attached to the same power strip as my PC flickers and dims at the same time my tower starts to hang/choke/freeze.


----------



## FtW 420

A bit more modding & the Titan FtW is working properly with voltage control!

Testing voltage & clocks in valley


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Let me rephrase that,
> 
> With Surround 2560x1600 monitors at 7680 x 1600 with bezel of 8050x1600 I was thinking of getting 2 titans. Skyrim runs slow on 1 titan and I am using a GTX 460 as physX. I figured I could scrap the 460 put in another Titan.
> 
> The only problem I see is that I have 6 GB of total memory for the system and this may drag me down (look at sig), I also took everyone's advice and purchased a Samsung Pro 840 512GB SSD to run the OS and games.
> 
> So with that being said with an AX 860 I should probably be able to run 2 titans. But will I need 3? If I get 3, most likely the PSU won't be able to run.
> 
> Would love your opinions


Even the AX860 might (or not) be a problem with two titans depending on the rest of your system. I have the ax860i and replace it with ax1200i for running two titans with mild OC and 3930k with moderate OC (4.4 ghz). Readings from power draw on my system fluctuates, benching (3DMArk), at around 810 w. So, it is really close to 860 rated w. If you go the tri-sli route then a new psu is mandatory since the system will not run on the 860W PSU (at least not under stress). KaRLITOS nail it on the others responses. Always run the SSD from the native intel sata III. In a x58 chipset the difference between intel native and third party chips (like asmedia) is brutal.

BTW if you can wait for the new ivy-e chip that should be out around September then that would be the way to go. Not sure if intel will launch a x89 chipset at this point but they should. One of the limits of the platform today is the number of sata III ports native (intel). Is the only thing that attract me to Haswell platform. I heard news of a new EVGA MB with 4 or 6 native intel SATA III ports (they tweak in some way the x79 chipset). That might be a good choice if you decide to upgrade from x58 today.

BTW 2 - Now I think I am going crazy. I surely remember reading that the x79 evga dark had 4 or 6 sata III native but I can´t find that information here: http://www.evga.com/articles/00758/#X79Dark. So it might as well be a third party chip for the sata control additional ports and I am mistaken...









Nope. I was correct. I found it here: http://www.evga.com/articles/00758/#Academy under native 6G support. How they manage I don´t known but it does sound good. I would love to put 6x SSD in native raid 0 intel


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, i'm starting to think my corsair hx850 is just a bit too little juice for my 14 scythe fans, 3570k, dual pump, sli titans. System was running at 4.6 until titans, now i can barely do 4.0 without heavy loading lag, hanging, freezing (like my hole tower is freeze test) Iv'e reformatted. But still i experience this, would PSU be a good guess? Also, the lamp that i have attached to the same power strip as my PC flickers and dims at the same time my tower starts to hang/choke/freeze.


Ya, it sounds like you have a borderline psu for your needs. I'm still assembling my build and was worried about that very issue with my 850W psu, so I picked up the HX1050. With everything overclocked, water cooled and with dual loops/3 pumps, several case lights and 18 fans, I'm wondering now if I shouldn't have gotten the AX1200i...









Opinions? Is my 1050W psu enough?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A bit more modding & the Titan FtW is working properly with voltage control!
> 
> Testing voltage & clocks in valley


holy $41t!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, i'm starting to think my corsair hx850 is just a bit too little juice for my 14 scythe fans, 3570k, dual pump, sli titans. System was running at 4.6 until titans, now i can barely do 4.0 without heavy loading lag, hanging, freezing (like my hole tower is freeze test) Iv'e reformatted. But still i experience this, would PSU be a good guess? Also, the lamp that i have attached to the same power strip as my PC flickers and dims at the same time my tower starts to hang/choke/freeze.


Yep...see my post above in response to *dpoverlord*. I should add that my system only have one pump (655 pwm Swiftech) and "only" 7 fans, 3 ssds and 3 mechanical HDs and can easily reach the vicinity of the old PSU limit (860w). So, it might be that your PSU is at its limits...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Ya, it sounds like you have a borderline psu for your needs. I'm still assembling my build and was worried about that very issue with my 850W psu, so I picked up the HX1050. With everything overclocked, water cooled and with dual loops/3 pumps, several case lights and 18 fans, I'm wondering now if I shouldn't have gotten the AX1200i...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions? Is my 1050W psu enough?


i'm going for a 1500 in my rebuild. tri-sli. 350w biosx3


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A bit more modding & the Titan FtW is working properly with voltage control!
> 
> Testing voltage & clocks in valley


why is the card reading 4gigs of vram on valley? Valley fail?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> why is the card reading 4gigs of vram on valley? Valley fail?


Yeah, mine showed 4GB as well.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm going for a 1500 in my rebuild. tri-sli. 350w biosx3


I'm thinking I should get the AX1200i for my dual sli pimped-out beast... ho hum, another $320


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep...see my post above in response to *dpoverlord*. I should add that my system only have one pump (655 pwm Swiftech) and "only" 7 fans, 3 ssds and 3 mechanical HDs and can easily reach the vicinity of the old PSU limit (860w). So, it might be that your PSU is at its limits...


Single Titan & 4770k rig in the run above pulled 804w from the wall, Titan is a pig when overvolted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> why is the card reading 4gigs of vram on valley? Valley fail?


Yep, valley fail. Not sure why it reports 4Gb but it does.


----------



## skupples

/shrug everything else reads correctly.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A bit more modding & the Titan FtW is working properly with voltage control!
> 
> Testing voltage & clocks in valley


Dayuuuuum


----------



## Shogon

To those with 850/860 watt power supplies, it may not be enough for 2 Titans and a 6 core CPU at 4.6 (3930k, etc.) or higher with other goodies and such. Also if the unit is a bit old, it does lose some power over time. Playing BF3 or Shogun 2 I can hit as high as 850 watts while playing games, the Kill-A-Watt isn't 100% accurate due to efficiency of my x1250, though it gives you an idea. I do have 21 fans, MCP35x2, 2 7200 RPM HDDs, 1 SSD, 2 Titans with stock bios that clock to 1110 MHz core, a little bit over 6500 on memory, 1.43V for 4.7 on the 3930k. When I ran the Tech inferno bios I was hitting almost 950 watts on the same games. I may have enough power if I consider a 3rd Titan, well I should so long I don't do prime95 and a GPU stress test at the same time.


----------



## Panther Al

*hrms*

OK, then I might have to revisit my PSU then. First boot is tonight (Just got my OS and Drives in), and running a 3820 and two Titans on a 860i with the intent on going to the top of the line IB-E this fall/winter. Bump it to the 1200i? Don't want to have to make all new cables yet agian, and from what I see, the 860i and 1200i are the same as far as cables go.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yes that would work.
> 
> You won't be able to see much but it'll simulate it. Lol. I'll send you a PM. Would be great if you could benchmark BF3 without AA and then with x2 MSAA at 3240x1920P average frame rate and VRAM and then the same for the 4K simulation. Be really interesting to see the difference.


I think the best I can give you is Crysis 1, though I don't know if the benchmark tool runs at high enough resolutions... but I can run valley or other free benchmarks like that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> To those with 850/860 watt power supplies, it may not be enough for 2 Titans and a 6 core CPU at 4.6 (3930k, etc.) or higher with other goodies and such. Also if the unit is a bit old, it does lose some power over time. Playing BF3 or Shogun 2 I can hit as high as 850 watts while playing games, the Kill-A-Watt isn't 100% accurate due to efficiency of my x1250, though it gives you an idea. I do have 21 fans, MCP35x2, 2 7200 RPM HDDs, 1 SSD, 2 Titans with stock bios that clock to 1110 MHz core, a little bit over 6500 on memory, 1.43V for 4.7 on the 3930k. When I ran the Tech inferno bios I was hitting almost 950 watts on the same games. I may have enough power if I consider a 3rd Titan, well I should so long I don't do prime95 and a GPU stress test at the same time.


If this is the case, i'm most likely hitting my psu's wall... But not hard enough to keep the PC from failing system check i guess.

3570k, mcp35x2 14 rad fans, 3 case fans, 1 hdd, 2ssd, lots of LED's, those are not an issue though lol.,


----------



## cravinmild

I feel inadiquate when i read this thread lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I feel inadiquate when i read this thread lol


i feel inadequate when i look in the mirror. jk jk


----------



## Masta Squidge

So, I don't know if bezel correction actually renders the pixels which are being corrected for, but if so...

I ran Valley with no AA and 540 pixel bezel correction. This gave me a resolution of 4320x1080. You will find that resolution has the same amount of pixels as 4 1080p monitors, which is exactly the same as 4k.

No AA though, and the image is all goobered up because I had to alt+tab out to get everything in the screenshot. Valley also doesn't report the correct resolution, but I assure you the bench was ran with the bezel corrected resolution.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A bit more modding & the Titan FtW is working properly with voltage control!


What modding did you do for this? Steady core > 1275 is impressive! Your 1350mhz run was good, now 1410mhz? Can you show pics? Is this cap mod or OVP mod?


----------



## fateswarm

Hehe, even for the 770 that's true. Everything above the GTX 760 is 'worse performance per money' but that's how it is. You'll pay to get better performance and it will often not be the best value for money. Especially on the very highest end.

So yeah.. I doubt the whole forum is not doing it more or less, unless they are the minority that goes for a 760 or worse.


----------



## hatlesschimp

If my missus new what ive spent in my office she would flip lol. I must be near 15k in the last 7 months. But I make sacrifices elsewhere like I dont have a car and all its running costs. Some people buy nice cars and enjoy it and I understand that but I have a computer that see my attention a lot longer than what the average person spends travelling in their car each day.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> If my missus new what ive spent in my office she would flip lol. I must be near 15k in the last 7 months. But I make sacrifices elsewhere like I dont have a car and all its running costs. Some people buy nice cars and enjoy it and I understand that but I have a computer that see my attention a lot longer than what the average person spends travelling in their car each day.


It's a nice way to put it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You're in the wrong thread Kid, I suggest leave. It's Friday and no Titan owner cares that you could barely afford a 780 and feel proud lol.
> 
> When the magical 9970 comes out, if its worth it, I'll give my titans to my Lil bro and get two 9970. Why would I feel salty?


Well a shiny new 780 is still something to brag about, this just isn't the right thread to bring up wasting money on Titan.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> What modding did you do for this? Steady core > 1275 is impressive! Your 1350mhz run was good, now 1410mhz? Can you show pics? Is this cap mod or OVP mod?


Basically replacing the entire gpu voltage power section for the mod, giving voltage control & VRMs that can take more voltage than the stock PCB.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, I don't know if bezel correction actually renders the pixels which are being corrected for, but if so...


Yes it does render the extra pixels. There is a slight drop in performance with bezel correction on.


----------



## hatlesschimp

My God!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Well a shiny new 780 is still something to brag about, this just isn't the right thread to bring up wasting money on Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically replacing the entire gpu voltage power section for the mod, giving voltage control & VRMs that can take more voltage than the stock PCB.


Very nice. Can it be undone? Or are the changes permanent?


----------



## szeged

so after 3 weeks of waiting for parts to arrive for this new build, turns out my titan is DOA, now have to rma with evga. Hopefully they dont give me some garbage refurbished card that will break down in a month.

Almost a month of no gaming while waiting on getting this titan to work, only to find out its DOA


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A bit more modding & the Titan FtW is working properly with voltage control!
> 
> Testing voltage & clocks in valley


Boom baby!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> N
> Very nice. Can it be undone? Or are the changes permanent?


Pretty much permanent, it could technically be undone but I had to cut a trace to make the zombie work, it is very tiny & way beyond my skill to be able to fix that.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Pretty much permanent, it could technically be undone but I had to cut a trace to make the zombie work, it is very tiny & way beyond my skill to be able to fix that.


I take my hat off to you for doing that.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, I don't know if bezel correction actually renders the pixels which are being corrected for, but if so...
> 
> I ran Valley with no AA and 540 pixel bezel correction. This gave me a resolution of 4320x1080. You will find that resolution has the same amount of pixels as 4 1080p monitors, which is exactly the same as 4k.
> 
> No AA though, and the image is all goobered up because I had to alt+tab out to get everything in the screenshot. Valley also doesn't report the correct resolution, but I assure you the bench was ran with the bezel corrected resolution.


Nice so it does work and we can simulate 4K. I'll have to have a play with that when I get my rig up and running again.

But what's the performance difference between 4K and 1080P surround?


----------



## Jared Pace

you use the main pcb's 6pin & 8pin + the 3 x 6pin on the Epower at the same time? Do you have hard mod for memory core & uncore, or does the Nvidia voltage control overcurrent protection still stop you at ~1.25? Whats max voltage for mem & core?

This is same mod as the one on KPC, those guys got to like 1800mhz on LN2. You gonna do moar mods like OCP, ovp & cap? You think your card will do ~1.8 on ln2?

So many questions. FTW420, your card is the sickest!


----------



## cravinmild

Ok, here we go, my first valley run. According to others results ill be trying a few things.

Removing the 580gtx (PhysX) and running the titan at full 16x vs the 8x its at right now with the 580 installed.
custom fan profile to max the fan out to lower throttling.
OC the cpu
OC the gpu
Mod a clc to the card


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Ok, here we go, my first valley run. According to others results ill be trying a few things.
> 
> Removing the 580gtx (PhysX) and running the titan at full 16x vs the 8x its at right now with the 580 installed.
> custom fan profile to max the fan out to lower throttling.
> OC the cpu
> OC the gpu
> Mod a clc to the card












What did you push the 2700k to?


----------



## cravinmild

a humble 4.3


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> you use the main pcb's 6pin & 8pin + the 3 x 6pin on the Epower at the same time? Do you have hard mod for memory core & uncore, or does the Nvidia voltage control overcurrent protection still stop you at ~1.25? Whats max voltage for mem & core?
> 
> This is same mod as the one on KPC, those guys got to like 1800mhz on LN2. You gonna do moar mods like OCP, ovp & cap? You think your card will do ~1.8 on ln2?
> 
> So many questions. FTW420, your card is the sickest!


I've had bad luck with memory modding so left the memory & PLL alone for now, those are still taking stock power from the 6 & 8 pin connectors on the titan PCB. I may look at modding them if I continue on with another mod I'm considering.
The epower is just using the 2 x 6pin connectors for the core voltage right now, I didn't connect the memory so no need to plug in the 3rd 6 pin epower connector. Core OCP & OVP should be much higher with the epower, all the stock limiters have been bypassed.
I'm hoping for something close to 1800Mhz, but that was a cherry card. I would expect 1600 - 1700Mhz area at least.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If this is the case, i'm most likely hitting my psu's wall... But not hard enough to keep the PC from failing system check i guess.
> 
> 3570k, mcp35x2 14 rad fans, 3 case fans, 1 hdd, 2ssd, lots of LED's, those are not an issue though lol.,


It's hard to say, with your CPU even at a high overclock you should have plenty of power, even with 2 Titan's, fans and leds. Maybe it's just CPU or memory instability? I don't recall if you've said it, how long have you had your PSU?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Ok, here we go, my first valley run. According to others results ill be trying a few things.
> 
> Removing the 580gtx (PhysX) and running the titan at full 16x vs the 8x its at right now with the 580 installed.
> custom fan profile to max the fan out to lower throttling.
> OC the cpu
> OC the gpu
> Mod a clc to the card


This score is way too low for a Titan, even at stock.


----------



## cravinmild

Yes, too much that i cant ignore it. Im going to start working on my list, see what i can squeek out of her


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Well a shiny new 780 is still something to brag about, this just isn't the right thread to bring up wasting money on Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically replacing the entire gpu voltage power section for the mod, giving voltage control & VRMs that can take more voltage than the stock PCB.


What an amazing job. Kudos to you brother!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It's hard to say, with your CPU even at a high overclock you should have plenty of power, even with 2 Titan's, fans and leds. Maybe it's just CPU or memory instability? I don't recall if you've said it, how long have you had your PSU?


since xmas of last year... i'm using 8 gigs of free team group ram that i got with my asus board... lol! i tried mixing it with 8 gigs of same speed/cas/v type 2 crappy ram, but that didn't go over well.

Was very strange, any time i was opening googlechrome instability would be introduce in the form of hanging/skipping/burping... uninstalled re-installed and all of that went away. Also found some "unkn0wn.exe" and a fake SVChost.exe that may of been destroying/piggy backing/somethining my system so that OCing was unstable. Now that all of that is gone (no thanks to virus/mal/spy scanners) i hope i can return to 4.8

I'm pretty sure my ram is the biggest thing causing me issues with 4.6+ stability. It's the weakest link in my system (besides the chip its self) atm. I find it hard to bring my self to buy RAM for some reason.

(excluding what ever just happened to my system the last two days)


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nice so it does work and we can simulate 4K. I'll have to have a play with that when I get my rig up and running again.
> 
> But what's the performance difference between 4K and 1080P surround?


Uno Momento.


----------



## szeged

Honestly how many people are actually upset they got a titan then a 780 comes out. If I had a working titan, I'm sure I wouldn't regret the price. Sure your 780 comes close to top performance, but for some people, close enough is never enough and that's why we pay the premium price. I'm happy for you that you love your 780 why can't you be happy for us that we love our titans? (except mine....doa garbage.)


----------



## Masta Squidge

Edited to get it all in one place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*


So, I don't know if bezel correction actually renders the pixels which are being corrected for, but if so...

I ran Valley with no AA and 540 pixel bezel correction. This gave me a resolution of 4320x1920. You will find that resolution has the same amount of pixels as 4 1080p monitors, which is exactly the same as 4k.

No AA though, and the image is all goobered up because I had to alt+tab out to get everything in the screenshot. Valley also doesn't report the correct resolution, but I assure you the bench was ran with the bezel corrected resolution.





Again, no AA.

Nothing is changed between this and my previous one, except resolution, which is 3240x1920.

Only now I have CPU and GPU-Z up.

And just for giggles, 1920x1080. I was unable to fullscreen this, it would drop an error and revert to 1600x900, so I had to run it windowed. I think you can safely expect a tiny increase from being in fullscreen... Either way.

No AA = slaughtered. Can't wait to run this with two.



I am also starting to really like my CPU. Look at that voltage.

Nom.

Wonder what it could manage with someone that really knows how to OC it behind the wheel.

EDIT: Because typo.


----------



## skupples

Maybe Titan is a waste of money for you... but for those of us doing the things we talk about here, it is indispensable.

sorry, had to say it again. Just because its worthless for you and your single monitor solution, doesn't mean its worthless for everyone else. EVEN IF i only go over 3gigs in a hand full of games. Now that 90% of new games will be on actual directx11 and not just d9 ports that may change. So for to make my self feel better i got titans.


----------



## Ftimster

So much whining I got my Titans when they very first came out and running three way sli and am stoked I would never even consider 780 now I'm all so running 6000×1200 so.........I just like the best, the card with all SMX units working and when nvidia makes a card faster than THE WORLDS FASTED card I will get that so in short TITAN IS BETER FASTER than 780. I hate the fact that I even feel the need to post this I'm only stating fact and physics gezzzz


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Maybe Titan is a waste of money for you... but for those of us doing the things we talk about here, it is indispensable.
> 
> sorry, had to say it again. Just because its worthless for you and your single monitor solution, doesn't mean its worthless for everyone else. EVEN IF i only go over 3gigs in a hand full of games. Now that 90% of *new games will be on actual directx11 and not just d9 ports* that may change. So for to make my self feel better i got titans.


Does that affect VRAM usage? I had no idea.

But even so, doesn't Crysis 3 and Metro LL use actual DX11? I've never noticed VRAM usage to go above 1.5GB in those games, as opposed to the 1+ GB in other games. Or is that because Titan cannot fill any more of its VRAM and still produce 60FPS, even at 1080p? (I reduce settings until I consistently see FPS to be near 60).


----------



## Masta Squidge

At 1080p, I doubt you are going to see more than 2-3gb of vram usage for the next few years.

I will repeat it... if you don't intend to go beyond 1080p, a Titan really truly is a waste of money. You will see no benefit over a 780 whatsoever. Well, unless you need to argue about 3-4% increases.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Honestly how many people are actually upset they got a titan then a 780 comes out. If I had a working titan, I'm sure I wouldn't regret the price. Sure your 780 comes close to top performance, *but for some people, close enough is never enough and that's why we pay the premium price.* I'm happy for you that you love your 780 why can't you be happy for us that we love our titans? (except mine....doa garbage.)


I've been saying this all along. Sure the Titan is a bad buy if you are worried about getting the most for your dollar but to some people (like me) 5-10% better is, well, 5-10% better and that is worth the $350 to us even if you can't understand that. Now granted, the new 780 CLassy and Lightnings have my attention because with unlocked voltage control they should be able to best the Titan easily and therefor would become the best. We will see...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> At 1080p, I doubt you are going to see more than 2-3gb of vram usage for the next few years.
> 
> I will repeat it... if you don't intend to go beyond 1080p, a Titan really truly is a waste of money. You will see no benefit over a 780 whatsoever. Well, unless you need to argue about 3-4% increases.


But hasn't the VRAM usage gone up every year for the past few years, even if by a small amount? So wouldn't shifting to new consoles increase that increment? But I guess then there's the argument that most people don't even have 3GB cards yet, so it would not be wise of the developers to make games that take up much more than the usual amounts of VRAM.

I agree with you a 100% on the 780 for 1080p matter. And that 3-4% increase will be gone and probably be a lead that the 780s will have if Nvidia really does allow voltage control with the classifieds and lightnings. If 1410MHz is possible, then 1250MHz should probably be a common overclock, with 1300+ being not too uncommon either. Seeing how many users (including me) here can't get much more than 1150MHz stable for gaming, 1300MHz will beat their performance and probably get some more - at a lower price with probably less hassle with BIOSes and stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've been saying this all along. Sure the Titan is a bad buy if you are worried about getting the most for your dollar but to some people (like me) 5-10% better is, well, 5-10% better and that is worth the $350 to us even if you can't understand that. Now granted, the new 780 CLassy and Lightnings have my attention because with unlocked voltage control they should be able to best the Titan easily and therefor would become the best. We will see...


With that kind of volts (1.35v), is it possible to keep the temperature below the throttle point of 80c with any air cooling system? I get that the classified has the new ACX cooler (and the Lightnings the TFV), but wouldn't even that fall a little short of serving the purpose with that kind of voltages?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> At 1080p, I doubt you are going to see more than 2-3gb of vram usage for the next few years.
> 
> I will repeat it... if you don't intend to go beyond 1080p, a Titan really truly is a waste of money. You will see no benefit over a 780 whatsoever. Well, unless you need to argue about 3-4% increases.


Saw between 5gb and 6gb of VRAM usage in Hitman: Absolution throughout the entire game except for one level where it dipped. That was only at 1440p, not a crazy resolution. Games already use more than 3gb.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Saw between 5gb and 6gb of VRAM usage in Hitman: Absolution throughout the entire game except for one level where it dipped. That was only at 1440p, not a crazy resolution. Games already use more than 3gb.


Right, because that tells us all the details.

Max AA I am guessing too.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Right, because that tells us all the details.
> 
> Max AA I am guessing too.


8x MSAA to be exact. He can run that because he plays with 2/3 cards. Doesn't really apply for single card users who usually can't use more than 2x MSAA in GPU intensive titles.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 8x MSAA to be exact. He can run that because he plays with 2/3 cards. Doesn't really apply for single card users who usually can't use more than 2x MSAA in GPU intensive titles.


Oh, well...

Totally relevant results then. Not like vram usage skyrockets with AA or anything.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Oh, well...
> 
> Totally relevant results then. Not like vram usage skyrockets with AA or anything.


It's pretty relevant. With 2 cards running fps is around 100. With a single card cut that in half at worst. Of course MSAA is maxed out, it's the max setting provided by the game, not a nVidia setting. It's the first game I've run into where it's VRAM heavy, but not GPU intensive.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> But hasn't the VRAM usage gone up every year for the past few years, even if by a small amount? So wouldn't shifting to new consoles increase that increment? But I guess then there's the argument that most people don't even have 3GB cards yet, so it would not be wise of the developers to make games that take up much more than the usual amounts of VRAM.
> 
> I agree with you a 100% on the 780 for 1080p matter. And that 3-4% increase will be gone and probably be a lead that the 780s will have if Nvidia really does allow voltage control with the classifieds and lightnings. If 1410MHz is possible, then 1250MHz should probably be a common overclock, with 1300+ being not too uncommon either. Seeing how many users (including me) here can't get much more than 1150MHz stable for gaming, 1300MHz will beat their performance and probably get some more - at a lower price with probably less hassle with BIOSes and stuff.
> *With that kind of volts (1.35v), is it possible to keep the temperature below the throttle point of 80c with any air cooling system?* I get that the classified has the new ACX cooler (and the Lightnings the TFV), but wouldn't even that fall a little short of serving the purpose with that kind of voltages?


I'm water cooled and running modded bios so that wouldn't matter to me. A 780 at 1.35V should be able to do 1350+MHz which would be pretty beastly and probably enough to beat even highly OC'd Titans stuck at 1.212V. I'd take two of them over my awesome but locked down Titans. Then again I enjoy the fact that I don't have to worry about memory at all with 6GB of VRAM. I guess I'll just wait and see how the Lightnings turn out and how the Classy's actually end up performing in the wild...


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Honestly how many people are actually upset they got a titan then a 780 comes out. If I had a working titan, I'm sure I wouldn't regret the price. Sure your 780 comes close to top performance, but for some people, close enough is never enough and that's why we pay the premium price. I'm happy for you that you love your 780 why can't you be happy for us that we love our titans? (except mine....doa garbage.)


This is why I will never be upset... The proof is in the cheese sauce! http://www.3dmark.com/fs/635295


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It's pretty relevant. With 2 cards running fps is around 100. With a single card cut that in half at worst. Of course MSAA is maxed out, it's the max setting provided by the game, not a nVidia setting. It's the first game I've run into where it's VRAM heavy, but not GPU intensive.


Not relevant to the post you quoted. I said for 1080p, a Titan is a waste of money. Not 1440 or 1600.

Not a whole lot of people put that level of AA to use on a screen with that density anyways.

I barely ever use more than 2x on my 3x 1080p units. With 4k I suspect there will be a lot of titles where I just don't bother.

There are very few games that do it now, and plenty still coming out that wont touch that kind of vram unless AA is flat out pegged. And you still need to realize that we were talking about single monitor 1080p gaming, or less. 95% of people game at 1080p or less, and the statement was this:

For 95% of people, a Titan will offer no benefit.

Even in Hitman, with significant AA, on 1080p or less you won't have to worry about vram. Nor will you really need that much AA anyways, but if you want to treat the world as though it is black and white, be my guest.


----------



## Cheesemaster

I see alot of new people joined the cool crowd : ) Hi to you all, I love my titans and I love you!


----------



## Masta Squidge

This thread is now about my three benchmarks and your opinions on 4k.


----------



## bendover

Couple of screenshots. VRAM usage during Crysis 2 and Crysis 3 gameplay. GTX Titan @ 1440p, all settings maxed out.

*Crysis 2:*



*Crysis 3:*


----------



## dpoverlord

But at this point it would make more sense to wait for the next release wouldn't it? I don't think my setup can sustain 3 titans, I think the max it can hold is 2 I am not sure.


----------



## OverclockerFox

I thought this would be a good place to ask this, rather than cluttering up the forum with another stray thread. How long would the GTX Titan be on sale for new? I ask because I was considering replacing my old lousy video card this summer-fall with something new, but I preferably don't want to wait too long to replace the monitor. This lousy thing is killing me









So, I still need to get my new monitor, and I'll be getting a Rampage 4 Extreme and i7 4960X after I save for it, so it would be a while before I can buy another 2 ASUS PB278Q's. By that time it may be next summer to fall, I estimate.

I would hate to get a card and not be able to match it(at least without possibly spending more buying it on ebay) with two more later on.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It's pretty relevant. With 2 cards running fps is around 100. With a single card cut that in half at worst. Of course MSAA is maxed out, it's the max setting provided by the game, not a nVidia setting. It's the first game I've run into where it's VRAM heavy, but not GPU intensive.


8x MSAA at 1440p with a single card producing 50FPS? I really should play Hitman once again then, since it seems that I'll be able to max it out at 60FPS at 1080p. When I played it, It wasn't a very pleasant experience playing it on a system with a 1090T paired with a 660Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm water cooled and running modded bios so that wouldn't matter to me. A 780 at 1.35V should be able to do 1350+MHz which would be pretty beastly and probably enough to beat even highly OC'd Titans stuck at 1.212V. I'd take two of them over my awesome but locked down Titans. Then again I enjoy the fact that I don't have to worry about memory at all with 6GB of VRAM. I guess I'll just wait and see how the Lightnings turn out and how the Classy's actually end up performing in the wild...


I can't believe that they actually found a way to make Titan users want to "upgrade". Like releasing a $650 Titan wasn't enough, now they have to go and make it better than the Titan.
I don't know much about overvolting, but how long do you suppose the cards will survive at 1.35v with 24/7 usage? Isn't that a risky move?
Of course, the 780s only come in 3GB versions, so undoubtedly you'd have to upgrade again next generation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Couple of screenshots. VRAM usage during Crysis 2 and Crysis 3 gameplay. GTX Titan @ 1440p, all settings maxed out.
> 
> *Crysis 2:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Crysis 3:*


I assume this was with just one Titan? May I please know what kind of FPS you were getting at those settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I thought this would be a good place to ask this, rather than cluttering up the forum with another stray thread. How long would the GTX Titan be on sale for new? I ask because I was considering replacing my old lousy video card this summer-fall with something new, but I preferably don't want to wait too long to replace the monitor. This lousy thing is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I still need to get my new monitor, and I'll be getting a Rampage 4 Extreme and i7 4960X after I save for it, so it would be a while before I can buy another 2 ASUS PB278Q's. By that time it may be next summer to fall, I estimate.
> 
> I would hate to get a card and not be able to match it(at least without possibly spending more buying it on ebay) with two more later on.


Get a 780, save some $$, enjoy your GPU + monitor!








When you are ready to upgrade to surround, sell your Titan and get two 880s/980s, hopefully at much lower prices than the Titan too.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Edited to get it all in one place.
> So, I don't know if bezel correction actually renders the pixels which are being corrected for, but if so...
> 
> I ran Valley with no AA and 540 pixel bezel correction. This gave me a resolution of 4320x1080. You will find that resolution has the same amount of pixels as 4 1080p monitors, which is exactly the same as 4k.
> 
> No AA though, and the image is all goobered up because I had to alt+tab out to get everything in the screenshot. Valley also doesn't report the correct resolution, but I assure you the bench was ran with the bezel corrected resolution.
> 
> Again, no AA.
> 
> Nothing is changed between this and my previous one, except resolution, which is 3240x1920.
> 
> Only now I have CPU and GPU-Z up.
> 
> And just for giggles, 1920x1080. I was unable to fullscreen this, it would drop an error and revert to 1600x900, so I had to run it windowed. I think you can safely expect a tiny increase from being in fullscreen... Either way.
> 
> No AA = slaughtered. Can't wait to run this with two.
> 
> I am also starting to really like my CPU. Look at that voltage.
> 
> Nom.
> 
> Wonder what it could manage with someone that really knows how to OC it behind the wheel.


So in valley at least you're looking at 21.5% decrease in performance for the extra 2 million pixels (33.3% resolution increase).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Asus 4k monitor. Powered by 3 Titans on with a new Nvidia driver, that should be released in a couple weeks.

Apparently the 4k monitor is seen as two monitors. Based on this video, it looks like a big can of worms. He struggled with Nvidia sli/surround. Didn't even bother With crossfire, but eyefinity seemed to work ok.

Dude in video said benchmarks are coming in the next couple weeks.





 - almost forgot to paste the link


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> This thread is now about my three benchmarks and your opinions on 4k.


*4K = 3840x2160 (8.29M pixels)
4320x1080 = 4.66M pixels.*

Not even close to 4K resolution in those benchmarks you posted - right?
At 4K my two titans can get 56.1 FPS on valley with 4xAA with my best OC (see the valley thread scores/table for data)
No tweaks, everyday settings, OEM bios:
1 titan


2 titans




Franky, I would not buy a 4K monitor for gaming (>=60HZ) until the cable bandwidth issues are sorted and the monitors/gpus come native 1 cable... but then again... i do enjoy mine!


----------



## cravinmild

Reset the bios after seeing too many odd quirks while doing everyday things, seems it was also affecting my scores. Resetting jumped my score in valley by 400, still sucks but an improvement also. Im now stock on my 2700k and I spent the morning working with the card. Removing the 580 and running the titan at 16x also gained me additional 100 to my score. Pretty much bumped all the stuff up in Evga software (160% gpu clock offset-150% mem-90c target temp-100%fan speed [65-69cmaxtemp]-ambient 28c-max voltage allowed), this rewarded me with a score of 29xx. I really wanted 3xxx+ but looks like I will have to look to drivers, mobo, cpu OC to get me up there.



Crashed Valley at 170% GPU Clock Offset, prior to crashing the card was reaching just over 1200MHZ but my last stable valley run showed core speeds between 1100-1180Mhz with everything else equal. Few other quirks with valley and odd min fps but scores did not seem affected.

Next will be to do a cpu overclock and see what I can get. 29xx score seems to be this cards sweet spot completely vanilla


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *4K = 3840x2160 (8.29M pixels)
> 4320x1080 = 4.66M pixels.*
> )


Right you are. That's why I ran 4320x1920. It was a typo.

If you had bothered to look at the images, you would have seen the actual resolution listed on the control panel.

My Titan is also very clearly at stock clocks as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Right you are. That's why I ran 4320x1920. It was a typo.
> 
> If you had bothered to look at the images, you would have seen the actual resolution listed on the control panel.
> My Titan is also very clearly at stock clocks as well.


Just assumed your post was good. Didn't think i needed to check your work.







. That said, a single titan is not sufficient for 4k.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just assumed your post was good. Didn't think i needed to check your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That said, a single titan is not sufficient for 4k.


No kidding.

Thats why I am buying another one.


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I assume this was with just one Titan? May I please know what kind of FPS you were getting at those settings?.


Yes...single Titan. Both games very much playable. Never looked FPS but I believe mostly 40-60fps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> No kidding.
> Thats why I am buying another one.


Way to go. Post back when you get sli 4k up and running.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Way to go. Post back when you get sli 4k up and running.


Gonna be a long time, since Asus isn't releasing their 39" until next year.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Gonna be a long time, since Asus isn't releasing their 39" until next year.


Lol... Plenty of time to cogitate.

As soon as single cable 60hz or higher becomes available over 40" i'll move the seiki to TV duty (the Oppo player-scaler does spectacularly well) and step up to better refresh rate once the signal tech catches up to the panel tech.

We (I) just put an 80" jvc 4k (only $10k) in a business role. it is absolutely beautiful and does 60hz 4K with 4x1080p feeds to produce a single borderless render.


----------



## quakeas

hey, i'm running 3 titans on water, what are the settings i should go with a "normal" overclocking software - not willing to flash the bios - to reduce throttling & max performance? :

- Is it worth increasing the voltage by 38 mV ? I've heard it can just actually reduce the mem overclock you can do at wors, do nothing at best
-What should i set the fan limit to ? Max? Auto? Doesnt matter?
-What should i set the temp limit to ? Doesnt matter ? Cards run at 45° max at the moment

got 2733 atm in 3d mark with cards @949mhz overclock, hopefully i can break 30k ! : P


----------



## exyia

surround users on titans - have you guys tried using an accessory display as well?

on surround, at idle/web browsing - clock speeds idle around ~300MHz. When using the accessory display though (1080p monitor), my Titans have been jumping around in the 600-800MHz range

are the drivers just not optimized for driving surround AND an accessory. Still downloading BF3 (fresh windows install, new cpu) so I can't test if this affects performance yet - but clearly it's using a lot more effort just for that one more display

I hate using on screen displays for performance monitors, I was hoping to have it all on this accessory display

anyone else care to try and share your experiences?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Is the i7 3770K holding back the Titan? If it is, what % is it held back.


----------



## Ftimster

Yep I'm running three titans with four monitors only thing I noticed make sure you shut down system then plug fourth monitor into top card HDMI that's what I'm doing and has worked great for me


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Is the i7 3770K holding back the Titan? If it is, what % is it held back.


Thats going to be a hard question for some one to answer.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Is the i7 3770K holding back the Titan? If it is, what % is it held back.


Just for synthetic benchmarks, not for gaming. Been seeking the same answer, and came to that conclusion.


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> surround users on titans - have you guys tried using an accessory display as well?
> 
> on surround, at idle/web browsing - clock speeds idle around ~300MHz. When using the accessory display though (1080p monitor), my Titans have been jumping around in the 600-800MHz range
> 
> are the drivers just not optimized for driving surround AND an accessory. Still downloading BF3 (fresh windows install, new cpu) so I can't test if this affects performance yet - but clearly it's using a lot more effort just for that one more display
> 
> I hate using on screen displays for performance monitors, I was hoping to have it all on this accessory display
> 
> anyone else care to try and share your experiences?


I am running surround + accessory display and my card jumps to 875 here and their but stays at 690 most of the time.


----------



## hatlesschimp

At present what is the best Bios for the Titan? I have 3 titans now and 2 of them are running Naenons original first version and the last is running a factory bios. I'm running them on air as well. thanks

Cheers


----------



## Renairy

Anyone have a Titan @ *1150Mhz* and *+300* on the mem? Stock BIOS.
If so could you please run some benchmarks. Would be appreciated.

Metro 2033 - 4xMSAA - 1920 x 1080- DOF enabled - Adv Physx OFF - the rest maxed.
3Dmark 11 - Performance
Heaven 4.0 - 1920x1080 - 8xAA - maxed
Valley - 1920x1080 - 8xAA - maxed

Only if u have free time and you dont mind helping







Thank you !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> hey, i'm running 3 titans on water, what are the settings i should go with a "normal" overclocking software - not willing to flash the bios - to reduce throttling & max performance? :
> 
> - Is it worth increasing the voltage by 38 mV ? I've heard it can just actually reduce the mem overclock you can do at wors, do nothing at best
> -What should i set the fan limit to ? Max? Auto? Doesnt matter?
> -What should i set the temp limit to ? Doesnt matter ? Cards run at 45° max at the moment
> 
> got 2733 atm in 3d mark with cards @949mhz overclock, hopefully i can break 30k ! : P


i thought this guy did a good analysis:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1400319/titan-vs-780-stock-bios-reference-card-oc-battle


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just for synthetic benchmarks, not for gaming. Been seeking the same answer, and came to that conclusion.


even then, the bench has to have a large cpu/physX component for teh 3770K to bn the system. i don't think a 3770k will bn a single titan.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> At present what is the best Bios for the Titan? I have 3 titans now and 2 of them are running Naenons original first version and the last is running a factory bios. I'm running them on air as well. thanks
> 
> Cheers


i've been using svl7's bios 24/7 for a while now. no boost but steady clocks... the tech inferno bios.


----------



## hatlesschimp

its been a while since i dont the bios modding. I think I might just save the bios from one of my older cards and put it onto the new card. I was happy with the performance with it.


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by quakeas
> 
> hey, i'm running 3 titans on water, what are the settings i should go with a "normal" overclocking software - not willing to flash the bios - to reduce throttling & max performance? :
> 
> - Is it worth increasing the voltage by 38 mV ? I've heard it can just actually reduce the mem overclock you can do at wors, do nothing at best
> -What should i set the fan limit to ? Max? Auto? Doesnt matter?
> -What should i set the temp limit to ? Doesnt matter ? Cards run at 45° max at the moment
> 
> got 2733 atm in 3d mark with cards @949mhz overclock, hopefully i can break 30k ! : P
> 
> i thought this guy did a good analysis:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1400319/titan-vs-780-stock-bios-reference-card-oc-battle


Yea I've read it and I thank you for that, looks like I really paid the big price for 3 titans over 3 780 for only 5% perfs, but hey









I'm not sure it gave me an answer to my question tho, the guy wasnt running his titans under water, and he doesnt talk about his settings with his titans. Maybe the settings doesnt really matter at all heh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Anyone have a Titan @ *1150Mhz* and *+300* on the mem? Stock BIOS.
> If so could you please run some benchmarks. Would be appreciated.
> 
> Metro 2033 - 4xMSAA - 1920 x 1080- DOF enabled - Adv Physx OFF - the rest maxed.
> 3Dmark 11 - Performance
> Heaven 4.0 - 1920x1080 - 8xAA - maxed
> Valley - 1920x1080 - 8xAA - maxed
> 
> Only if u have free time and you dont mind helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !


which (evga) stock bios? the gk110 (reference) or 1005 (SC version)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> its been a while since i dont the bios modding. I think I might just save the bios from one of my older cards and put it onto the new card. I was happy with the performance with it.


save the bios with nvflash_windows_5.134.0.1. (or GPUZ) Mod it with KeplerBiosTweaker. Flash with nvflash to the index number you want to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Yea I've read it and I thank you for that, looks like I really paid the big price for 3 titans over 3 780 for only 5% perfs, but hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it gave me an answer to my question tho, the guy wasnt running his titans under water, and he doesnt talk about his settings with his titans. Maybe the settings doesnt really matter at all heh


actually, if you go big, the 6G ram makes a hell of a difference. Speed-wise, yes you are correct. Pushing 8.3M pixels... use a Titan. Actually, use at least 2.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thanks for your Help Jpmboy. You dont happen to have a few links to a couple of different bios's that are half decent so I can give them a test.

Just extracted the bios from an old titan and put it onto my new titan sitting at the bottom im pretty sure its i2. lol

Also just noticed something do these look normal?


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually, if you go big, the 6G ram makes a hell of a difference. Speed-wise, yes you are correct. Pushing 8.3M pixels... use a Titan. Actually, use at least 2.


Hey thanks a lot for helping. So that's the settings you would recommand? You're running on water aswell ( if it makes any difference) ?

Also i've read about K-something to limit throtting, any info on that?

I'm sorry i realise i'm a few months behind the cuve


----------



## hatlesschimp

I found the page with all the info

http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I found the page with all the info
> 
> http://1pcent.com/?p=277


yes, the 1percent page has many bios' and links to some others. Make sure you download the TI bios (svl7's bios is very good).

http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?category=96

the "SC" one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Thanks for your Help Jpmboy. You dont happen to have a few links to a couple of different bios's that are half decent so I can give them a test.
> 
> Just extracted the bios from an old titan and put it onto my new titan sitting at the bottom im pretty sure its i2. lol
> 
> Also just noticed something do these look normal?


sorry bud - what did you notice? PCIE 1.1 vs 2 (and not 3)?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry bud - what did you notice? PCIE 1.1 vs 2 (and not 3)?


Yeah whats the go there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hey thanks a lot for helping. So that's the settings you would recommand? You're running on water aswell ( if it makes any difference) ?
> 
> Also i've read about K-something to limit throtting, any info on that?
> 
> I'm sorry i realise i'm a few months behind the cuve


yes, both cards are under water. at 4K 1150/3500 on the gpus is the best i can do stable. at 1080P, 1214/3573 and sometimes higher. 4K REALLY taxes these cards severely. and note that i'm not using a real OC MB, but a server board with 2 plx8747 chips so it's not really a benchmarking... well, bench. these are settings with svl7's bios (the "TI" bios)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yeah whats the go there?


the PCIE bus steps down when not loaded. see the little "?" in gpuZ? it explains it.


----------



## quakeas

ok thanks a lot

god, will be hard to refrain from flashing the bios given the difference you get


----------



## Jpmboy

chimp - check the aisc of each of your cards (see pic - right click on title border of gpuZ)). if they are all above like 65% flash your cards to the stock SC bios (from 1percent). You are running the '.92 bios. thats the base version. it's a fine bios, but the SC bios gives a better boost... that is, if you want boost at all. If not, use the TI bios.

you know the cautions about flashing bios' right? and you should set clocks to stock before flashing.

Untitled3.png 580k .png file


----------



## bendover

+1 for TI Bios. Very stable and disables boost.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Lol im having some trouble at the moment. Just flashed the cards with the one from that site and I reset and now the cards are not showing up in Windows. Nvidia control panel wont show and cpuz doesnt show any cards. I went back and reflashed card i0 and restarted and nothing. Do I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Lol im having some trouble at the moment. Just flashed the cards with the one from that site and I reset and now the cards are not showing up in Windows. Nvidia control panel wont show and cpuz doesnt show any cards. I went back and reflashed card i0 and restarted and nothing. Do I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers?


This is why I'm not flashing my cards. Lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> T
> This is why I'm not flashing my cards. Lol


lol you made me laugh so loud my missus wanted to know what was funny from the other end of the house.

Yeah I re installed nvidia drivers with clean install. All good but now I have to reflash slot i0.


----------



## quakeas

Man I was that close to flash the cards, tanks for talking me out of it :thumbs:


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Man I was that close to flash the cards, tanks for talking me out of it :thumbs:


lol no guts no glory. Lol but I had it all rolling through my head "I just killed 4k worth of cards!" I cant go buy another 3, I will have to go cheap till the 9970 comes out and buy a couple of second tier graphics cards (7970) lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> lol you made me laugh so loud my missus wanted to know what was funny from the other end of the house.
> 
> Yeah I re installed nvidia drivers with clean install. All good but now I have to reflash slot i0.


Lol, I really wanna flash my cards to the hydro copper bios, when I get my blocks installed, but not knowing what I'm doing freaks me out a little bit.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Its easy man. I done it back in March to my 2 cards and left them alone, so I had forgot how to do it and what happens. I didnt remember having to re install drivers but. Anyways just had to re install the drivers again after the bios change again then. Fingers are crossed lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

Everything is ok lol.

Installed nvidia 314.22 drivers.
running 3dmark 11 extreme test with the following settings

110%
88 deg
+120
+150


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Lol im having some trouble at the moment. Just flashed the cards with the one from that site and I reset and now the cards are not showing up in Windows. Nvidia control panel wont show and cpuz doesnt show any cards. I went back and reflashed card i0 and restarted and nothing. Do I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers?


when you flash using a bios generation not currently on the card (eg, you have to hit "y" twice like goiong from a .90 to a .92) it will reinstalll the HD audio driver and sometimes the display driver automatically... or, you do a manual install (repair works too). It's no big deal. I think (not 100% sure) that if you disable SLI before flashing, this will not happen.

I've flashed my cards so many times it's ridiculous.

but... you worked your way through it...









+1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> lol no guts no glory. Lol but I had it all rolling through my head "I just killed 4k worth of cards!" I cant go buy another 3, I will have to go cheap till the 9970 comes out and buy a couple of second tier graphics cards (7970) lol.


if, for some very improbable reason a flash fails. disable sli, use one of your good cards for video and reflash. you won't brick it. for Ivy and sandy, you can use the iGPU as your backup video source in a one card rig.

good rush... yeah?


----------



## hatlesschimp

im not sure about the svl7 bios.

Im testeing now with the following settings.
110%
94 deg
+265
+540

My cards ASIC are 73, 74, 78.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> im not sure about the svl7 bios.
> 
> Im testeing now with the following settings.
> 110%
> 94 deg
> +265
> +540
> 
> My cards ASIC are 73, 74, 78.


run valley or something with the precisionX perf mon up. Alt-prtscr and post the shot here. you did raise the volts right? to what?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I forgot about the volts. oops! lol should I try again. I dont jave valley, never used it, hmm


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I forgot about the volts. oops! lol should I try again. I dont jave valley, never used it, hmm


holds very steady



*Volts for each card!*

oh - edit: try to use multiples of 13hz in the OC numbers. eg, 130, 143, 260. looks like you know that tho.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which (evga) stock bios? the gk110 (reference) or 1005 (SC version)


Hey BUD... just any official BIOS with ~1150Mhz core and +300 on the mem. No throttle.

Thanks bud


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Man I was that close to flash the cards, tanks for talking me out of it :thumbs:


no Big deal guys... That is normal. You need to re-install the drivers after flashing.

Cheers

Gabriel


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hey BUD... just any official BIOS with ~1150Mhz core and +300 on the mem. No throttle.
> 
> Thanks bud


yeah - that's a bios we all want.. especially "official". i think to avoud throttling, you need to eliminate boost2.0. Or really spend a lot of time fine tuning. for what you want, try the TI SC bios.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> holds very steady
> 
> 
> 
> *Volts for each card!*
> 
> oh - edit: try to use multiples of 13hz in the OC numbers. eg, 130, 143, 260. looks like you know that tho.


I dont think my cards can handle the high mem clocks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I dont think my cards can handle the high mem clocks


with 4 cards, i'm not suprised that it's difficult to get them all to play well together. IDK, there may be some tricks guys like TSM, Karlitos and other know. Check the Valley bench thread for some expert advice in a quad setup.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have only 3 titans

Here is the valley result
3240 x 1920

110%
94 deg
+169
+169
1212v


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> even then, the bench has to have a large cpu/physX component for teh 3770K to bn the system. i don't think a 3770k will bn a single titan.


I have next to no bottlenecking with 3570k on ONE monitor. But when i switch on 3d surround i have a huge bottleneck. Specially in games like Metro, and Crysis. I have come to this assumption based on the fact that i have way lower gpu usage/power/vram usage in 3d surround. With every 100mhz added to my chip the fps/usage goes up slightly. So i'm pointing at cpu bottleneck. Been having a pretty big debate about this on steam with some people that seem some what knowledgeable on the topic.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have only 3 titans
> 
> Here is the valley result
> 3240 x 1920
> 
> 110%
> 94 deg
> +169
> +169
> 1212v


Very nice Heaven score! Download Valley and try that too, hit F12 at the finish of either to drop a screenshot. post that. I'm sure your memory will do at least +390 if not more. Why 314.22. 320.49 works fine.

Also, at least for my cards it's not always best to just go to 1.212V. For some clocks, 1.2, or even 1.187 works better.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I thought 320.49 was ruining cards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have next to no bottlenecking with 3570k on ONE monitor. But when i switch on 3d surround i have a huge bottleneck. Specially in games like Metro, and Crysis. I have come to this assumption based on the fact that i have way lower gpu usage/power/vram usage in 3d surround. With every 100mhz added to my chip the fps/usage goes up slightly. So i'm pointing at cpu bottleneck. Been having a pretty big debate about this on steam with some people that seem some what knowledgeable on the topic.


Yup, like i said, a "single" titan. My 3770k/asrock OCF at 4.7 did not choke my sli titans. I've since sold that (very snappy) rig and replaced with a 3930k. frankly, even at 4.8, with the exception of very high physX loads, the 3930k is not "quicker" than the 3770k was, or the 2700k i use in my work rig. Just my empirical observations.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I ve noticed the same.m still yet to fully overclock my 3930k and ram. Thats a mission for another late night lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I thought 320.49 was ruining cards


I hope not... Lol. Only kidding. That's the .18 driver. And, if memory serves, it's related to a poor fan profile cooking cards? Maybe not relevant to WC cards?

But anyway, no problems with it here.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Hey BUD... just any official BIOS with ~1150Mhz core and +300 on the mem. No throttle.
> 
> Thanks bud


Why is it required that the card be on a stock BIOS?
Also, does the engineering BIOS count as "official"? I'm using that BIOS currently. I don't have Metro, but I can run the other three for you. Can't provide validation for 3DMark though, my key is not genuine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's a bios we all want.. especially "official". i think to avoud throttling, you need to eliminate boost2.0. Or really *spend a lot of time fine tuning*. for what you want, try the TI SC bios.


Or you can ask one of the experts here for instructions.








That's how I finally have an almost stable (almost - because I didn't test stability with Far Cry 3) overclock on my card. Also, I think the engineering BIOS is working the best for me, and I think it also reduced temps compared to the TI BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have next to no bottlenecking with 3570k on ONE monitor. But when i switch on 3d surround i have a huge bottleneck. Specially in games like Metro, and Crysis. I have come to this assumption based on the fact that i have way lower gpu usage/power/vram usage in 3d surround. With every 100mhz added to my chip the fps/usage goes up slightly. So i'm pointing at cpu bottleneck. Been having a pretty big debate about this on steam with some people that seem some what knowledgeable on the topic.


Btw, that physX difference really shows here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad

Under sli, see#'s 5 and 11.

And at 4k resolution, the 3770k was not slower. That's 30% more pixels than "surround".

Maybe 4 vs 8 threads?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Why is it required that the card be on a stock BIOS?
> Also, does the engineering BIOS count as "official"? I'm using that BIOS currently. I don't have Metro, but I can run the other three for you. Can't provide validation for 3DMark though, my key is not genuine.
> Or you can ask one of the experts here for instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I finally have an almost stable (almost - because I didn't test stability with Far Cry 3) overclock on my card. Also, I think the engineering BIOS is working the best for me, and I think it also reduced temps compared to the TI BIOS.


I haven't used the pre-release "engineering" bios, but hear good things about it. Temps are not an issue with water cooled cards. Is boost enabled in that bios?


----------



## hatlesschimp

How much of a difference does Water cooling make?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> How much of a difference does Water cooling make?


Fking major difference.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> How much of a difference does Water cooling make?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I haven't used the pre-release "engineering" bios, but hear good things about it. Temps are not an issue with water cooled cards. Is boost enabled in that bios?


Yes, but with +165 on the core in AB my card boosts to 1150MHz and no more. Had to try 3/4 values before finding out what kind of overclock boosts to what speeds though. It also comes with a 300% power limit, although I doubt anyone could ever utilize that much. I've also heard that the engg BIOS allows stable overclocks at lower voltages than the other BIOSes. Don't know if its true or not cause I was running 1150 @1.162v with Murlocke's modification of Naennon's BIOS and am still running the same with the engg BIOS.

I'm on the stock cooler with high ambient temps (~30c) and a case with limited airflow. Temps matter to me a lot.


----------



## quakeas

What are the chances Nvidia releases an official bios update ? From what i've read they're still working on this issue, am i right ?

I run 3 cards on water in SLI, if i am to flash them and it fails, do i have to physically unplug (and wreck the loop







) the card to save it ?
What kind of performance does a custom bios provides ?

i'm so hesitating to flash, meh


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> What are the chances Nvidia releases an official bios update ? From what i've read they're still working on this issue, am i right ?
> 
> I run 3 cards on water in SLI, if i am to flash them and it fails, do i have to physically unplug (and wreck the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the card to save it ?
> What kind of performance does a custom bios provides ?
> 
> i'm so hesitating to flash, meh


Custom BIOSes provide the cards with the max limit of 1.212v that they are capable of, but not through the stock BIOS I think. Also, the stock BIOS has a power limit of 106% which is barely enough to run a decent overclock. Custom BIOSes give the card(s) a power limit of 115%, 145% and more depending on the BIOS. Those power limits are required because the card doesnt get enough power with 106% and throttles like crazy (at least for me it does).

Nvidia is going to release an official BIOS update for Titans? This is the first time I'm hearing this but its great if true.

I was hesitant on flashing too. But seeing how everyone (almost literally) got an overclock of 1150MHz with just flashing to Naennon's BIOS, I couldn't help it. Follow the instructions to the letter and you should be fine.

As for the flash going wrong, single Titan users have to put in another Nvidia GPU as primary and the Titan as secondary and then flash the Titan with the stock BIOS to get it back to normal. Don't know how it works for multi-Titan users though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup, like i said, a "single" titan. My 3770k/asrock OCF at 4.7 did not choke my sli titans. I've since sold that (very snappy) rig and replaced with a 3930k. frankly, even at 4.8, with the exception of very high physX loads, the 3930k is not "quicker" than the 3770k was, or the 2700k i use in my work rig. Just my empirical observations.


the big difference there is when you go TRI-Sli. At least, that's people tell me. I wont be finding out for my self until ivy-e hits. Also, the reference is in 3d surround as to the bottleneck. How many monitors do you run?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> What are the chances Nvidia releases an official bios update ? From what i've read they're still working on this issue, am i right ?
> 
> I run 3 cards on water in SLI, if i am to flash them and it fails, do i have to physically unplug (and wreck the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the card to save it ?
> What kind of performance does a custom bios provides ?
> 
> i'm so hesitating to flash, meh


Are your games not running smooth? Or barely running? The only reason I would flash my cards is for better benchmark scores. Every single one if my games runs smooth, with everything maxed out.

So, I don't need to flash. But I would want to just for better benchmarks. I don't know how to do it, I suppose I can teach myself.


----------



## quakeas

Yea, it's only for benchmarking.

My god that is so dumb, i'm only gaming on a 1440p atm, may get 2 others i'm still not sure yet, but yes at the moment it just is dumb as night, no game come close to be below 60fps at that res. I get 2733 3d mark score with 949gpu clock, can even boost it a bit before thinking about flashing, so benchmark-wise it is fine aswell. Not at home until tomorow so i spent the week end looking-up for ways to get the most off the titan, i'll just push stock bios to max and see where it gets me.

It's just the idea of "losing" power that's annoying. Common sense would be to just leave it at that, and eventually flash in 3 years if needed (and if nvidia hasnt improved things by then).

But the power.

oh well, guess i'll just stick to bios for now

thanks for answering my previous questions


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the big difference there is when you go TRI-Sli. At least, that's people tell me. I wont be finding out for my self until ivy-e hits. Also, the reference is in 3d surround as to the bottleneck. How many monitors do you run?


One. A 4K resolution with 2 titans. It's in my sig.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Yea, it's only for benchmarking.
> 
> My god that is so dumb, i'm only gaming on a 1440p atm, may get 2 others i'm still not sure yet, but yes at the moment it just is dumb as night, no game come close to be below 60fps at that res. I get 2733 3d mark score with 949gpu clock, can even boost it a bit before thinking about flashing, so benchmark-wise it is fine aswell. Not at home until tomorow so i spent the week end looking-up for ways to get the most off the titan, i'll just push stock bios to max and see where it gets me.
> 
> It's just the idea of "losing" power that's annoying. Common sense would be to just leave it at that, and eventually flash in 3 years if needed (and if nvidia hasnt improved things by then).
> 
> But the power.
> 
> oh well, guess i'll just stick to bios for now
> 
> thanks for answering my previous questions


If all is working well, to your satisfaction, and with one 1440p monitor stock bios and stock clocks is all you'll ever need (in fact, you've got alot of vram never being accessed).

I do not tink that flashing the video bios is a risky as you think. But you have no reason to do it. Stay pat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Are your games not running smooth? Or barely running? The only reason I would flash my cards is for better benchmark scores. Every single one if my games runs smooth, with everything maxed out.
> 
> So, I don't need to flash. But I would want to just for better benchmarks. I don't know how to do it, I suppose I can teach myself.


Get the nvflash version i posted a few pages back. Extract the folder, download the bios you want and put in into the nvflash folder. Shift-right click in the folder, open command prompt here. Nvflash --protectoff (answer the question), nvflash --save [name] to back up existing bios, nvflash --index=[card number] -4 -5 -6 name.rom, hit return, hit the "y" key when asked... Done.

Note, the "--index=cardnumber is necessary if you have more than one card, or if you board has PLX chips which will show up as a PCIE device.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Custom BIOSes provide the cards with the max limit of 1.212v that they are capable of, but not through the stock BIOS I think. Also, the stock BIOS has a power limit of 106% which is barely enough to run a decent overclock. Custom BIOSes give the card(s) a power limit of 115%, 145% and more depending on the BIOS. Those power limits are required because the card doesnt get enough power with 106% and throttles like crazy (at least for me it does).
> 
> Nvidia is going to release an official BIOS update for Titans? This is the first time I'm hearing this but its great if true.
> 
> I was hesitant on flashing too. But seeing how everyone (almost literally) got an overclock of 1150MHz with just flashing to Naennon's BIOS, I couldn't help it. Follow the instructions to the letter and you should be fine.
> 
> As for the flash going wrong, single Titan users have to put in another Nvidia GPU as primary and the Titan as secondary and then flash the Titan with the stock BIOS to get it back to normal. Don't know how it works for multi-Titan users though.


The .92 bios has boost at less than 900, volt limit at 1.2, 265w max, 1202 clock ceiling. The .90 bios has boost at 928, vol,t limit at 1,212, 265w max (pretty sure- have to check with keplerbios tweaker), 1254 clock ceiling. The .90 bios comes on the evga SC cards, .92 on the base model.

If your cpu does not have on board graphics, you need one working NV vard to recover a bad flash on another card. With iGPU you don't.

No doubt, flashing a bios can cause problems and you should not do so unless you want or really need to.


----------



## techguy36

hope this helps


----------



## techguy36




----------



## cravinmild

Looking for some help

Im looking for a screenshot step by step guide to overclocking my CPU to 5ghz. I know I know, "serious, this guy cant oc his cpu-what a noob" but I normally run stock and only looking to quickly run some 5ghz benchmarks before returning to stock again. Any simple stupid guide will do (with pics-pics make things easy) as long as it includes the settings needed and only takes a few moments to input.

2700k- have done 5.2 @ 1.48v when I first purchased and returned to stock, just a test to see if I could. 24/7 the chip is stock.

Also, you valley scores without bios modding, and out-of-box settings for the titan, what were you getting. I see scores everywhere for the titans/valley runs but I don't see many peeps posting this info. Just to compare my scores to.


----------



## skupples

Did the EVGA man ever get back to us on prec-X not saving voltage settings?


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Did the EVGA man ever get back to us on prec-X not saving voltage settings?


Actually it does....using TI BIOS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Looking for some help
> 
> Im looking for a screenshot step by step guide to overclocking my CPU to 5ghz. I know I know, "serious, this guy cant oc his cpu-what a noob" but I normally run stock and only looking to quickly run some 5ghz benchmarks before returning to stock again. Any simple stupid guide will do (with pics-pics make things easy) as long as it includes the settings needed and only takes a few moments to input.
> 
> 2700k- have done 5.2 @ 1.48v when I first purchased and returned to stock, just a test to see if I could. 24/7 the chip is stock.
> 
> Also, you valley scores without bios modding, and out-of-box settings for the titan, what were you getting. I see scores everywhere for the titans/valley runs but I don't see many peeps posting this info. Just to compare my scores to.


stock bios/clocks titan scores are in the table on page 1. low-mid 70's. I think that 580 for physX is going to hurt, not help.

check this out for overclocking your cpu. Just a 5GHz OC, eh?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Actually it does....using TI BIOS


yes - unless you crash the driver, then it resets to 875mV... well, at least mine does.


----------



## cravinmild

im having issues with the op charts, they are not showing as a warning pops up about cross scripting. They flash up quickly in full color and lists but then revert to text base with three tabs (two empty lists) and I must scroll down to single titan scores, uncertain if they are stock or not.

Thanks for the link







I will check out that guide.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> im having issues with the op charts, they are not showing as a warning pops up about cross scripting. They flash up quickly in full color and lists but then revert to text base with three tabs (two empty lists) and I must scroll down to single titan scores, uncertain if they are stock or not.
> 
> Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check out that guide.


try firefox on the OP.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Actually it does....using TI BIOS


ok, so, like i said... Did the EVGA man ever get back to us about PREC-X not saving voltage on STOCK bios? I can not run a higher wattage bios right now for fear of blowing up my psu.

it was stated when he popped in that this is non-issue on most aftermarket bios, only stock and a few of the others...

Anyone here have the Razer DeathAdder Mechanical keyboard? For some reason i can NOT get the led back light to turn on for the life of me. All it's supposed to take is FN+F12... there is no way to turn it on in synapse.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Looking for some help
> 
> Im looking for a screenshot step by step guide to overclocking my CPU to 5ghz. I know I know, "serious, this guy cant oc his cpu-what a noob" but I normally run stock and only looking to quickly run some 5ghz benchmarks before returning to stock again. Any simple stupid guide will do (with pics-pics make things easy) as long as it includes the settings needed and only takes a few moments to input.
> 
> 2700k- have done 5.2 @ 1.48v when I first purchased and returned to stock, just a test to see if I could. 24/7 the chip is stock.
> 
> Also, you valley scores without bios modding, and out-of-box settings for the titan, what were you getting. I see scores everywhere for the titans/valley runs but I don't see many peeps posting this info. Just to compare my scores to.


Lucky for you Sandy is easy as pie to OC! Munaim1 is the guru and has a nice Sandy Bridge OCing Club here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/0_50


----------



## fomoz

Hi guys,

Maybe you can help me with an issue I'm having. I'm running 4-way SLI Titans and I'm using vsync + 59 FPS frame limiter (with 60 Hz screens) for playing at 7680x1440 (8064x1440 bezel-corrected) without input lag.

This works well when games aren't too demanding, but in some non-demanding games like Dirt 3 I get throttling. My cards go to 875 MHz and my FPS goes from 59 to 34 :s If I do a vid-restart, sometimes it goes back to 59 in the same exact scene. I know for a fact I can run the entire game maxed out at a rock solid 60 fps with not much GPU usage. This downlocking seems to be happening when the scene is perceived to be not demanding at all.

It also goes to 34 fps in the game menus. In Sleeping Dogs the game menu is 2560x1440 and I get 34 fps with ~10% GPU usage and 59 FPS in the game itself at 8064x1440 and ~60-70% GPU usage.

I'm currently running the EVGA SC BIOS, I would like something with similar clocks (don't need any extra heat or noise), but without the cards downclocking for no reason. Am I looking in the right direction for fixing this issue? Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Maybe you can help me with an issue I'm having. I'm running 4-way SLI Titans and I'm using vsync + 59 FPS frame limiter (with 60 Hz screens) for playing at 7680x1440 (8064x1440 bezel-corrected) without input lag.
> 
> This works well when games aren't too demanding, but in some non-demanding games like Dirt 3 I get throttling. My cards go to 875 MHz and my FPS goes from 59 to 34 :s If I do a vid-restart, sometimes it goes back to 59 in the same exact scene. I know for a fact I can run the entire game maxed out at a rock solid 60 fps with not much GPU usage. This downlocking seems to be happening when the scene is perceived to be not demanding at all.
> 
> It also goes to 34 fps in the game menus. In Sleeping Dogs the game menu is 2560x1440 and I get 34 fps with ~10% GPU usage and 59 FPS in the game itself at 8064x1440 and ~60-70% GPU usage.
> 
> I'm currently running the EVGA SC BIOS, I would like something with similar clocks (don't need any extra heat or noise), but without the cards downclocking for no reason. Am I looking in the right direction for fixing this issue? Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


As far as I understand, you are not running your cards overclocked. And there is no reason to do it with a 4-Way Sli.

I don't understand why some people still are not willing to flash their cards with some unlocked bios. It is well proven that this will eliminate most throttling problems without increasing voltage and clocks. And it's 99% problems-free.

Just take whichever bios you like ( Most will recommend Naennon's if you are not messing with clocks ), and the only thing you have to do after flashing is increasing power to the card by dragging power slider in PrecisionX to maximum.
This will not increase noise or heat.

Your problem MIGHT as well be that your cards are already running too hot and downclocking. It's really hard to pinpoint. It's almost impossible to be heat issue since you are experiencing this in idle scenes but I cannot know. If your 4Way are air cooled, it could be it.

What I would do:

1) Check if the problems you are experiencing is game-specific. I know for a fact that some menu in games do get low fps.
2) Check if it's not SLI related. Some games are just poorly optimized for 4Way
3) Check if it's heat issue. Your cards might be too close, and since you are running 4Way, if ONE cards gets too hot, the others will downclock as well, since your SLI is only as powerful as your slower card.
4) Flash Naennon's bios. This will increase power to the boards. You can also increase temperature limit that will have almost no effect on noise but might increase throttling point.


----------



## capchaos

if you usage is below 50% the gpus will only run base clock they will not boost. disable vsync and frame cap and they will run at full boost


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples, I noticed in GPU-Z my cards were showing

GTX Titan: PCI-E 2.0 x 16 2.0
GTX Titan: PCI-E 2.0 x 16 2.0
GTX Titan: PCI-E 2.0 x 8 2.0

???

I thought they were supposed to be
GTX Titan: PCI-E *3.0* x 16 2.0


----------



## szeged

Mailing the titan to evga rma dept. Today. Hopefully I get it back soon, I don't think I can go another week without some games. Anyone happen to know the average turnaround time for evga rmas? I'm doing 3 day shipping there, hopefully 3 day back but I don't know how long they'll keep it at their shop.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi peoples, I noticed in GPU-Z my cards were showing
> 
> GTX Titan: PCI-E 2.0 x 16 2.0
> GTX Titan: PCI-E 2.0 x 16 2.0
> GTX Titan: PCI-E 2.0 x 8 2.0
> 
> ???
> 
> I thought they were supposed to be
> GTX Titan: PCI-E *3.0* x 16 2.0


Ah, you need to run a patch to get 3.0.. hang on... Enable PCI-E 3.0 On X79 Boost Massive Frames


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, you need to run a patch to get 3.0.. hang on... Enable PCI-E 3.0 On X79 Boost Massive Frames


Thanks for the help alancsalt.

So i just download force-enable-gen3.exe and run it and thats it???

Ive restarted windows and its still showing 2.0?

*************FIXED I executed with DOS and after a restart it worked.********


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> 1) Check if the problems you are experiencing is game-specific. I know for a fact that some menu in games do get low fps.
> *2) Check if it's not SLI related. Some games are just poorly optimized for 4Way*
> 3) Check if it's heat issue. Your cards might be too close, and since you are running 4Way, if ONE cards gets too hot, the others will downclock as well, since your SLI is only as powerful as your slower card.
> 4) Flash Naennon's bios. This will increase power to the boards. You can also increase temperature limit that will have almost no effect on noise but might increase throttling point.


#2 is the correct answer

Flashing his bios for an extra 2% performance will not help his case of massive throttling.

Trust me I have been there and done that. 4-way SLI can be a pain. You can try a different driver Fomoz, but most 4-way issues are built into the games code.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hey Swolern I'm getting to your request slowly just making sure everything is setup right on this new build.

CPU has been stable OC'd to 4.7ghz
RAM stable at 2133mhz
and now the finishing touches on the 3 titans.


----------



## Swolern

No rush Hatless. Whenever you get some free time. Reconfiguring your setup can take some time.


----------



## hatlesschimp

well just adding the 3.0 hack i went from x12100 to x13246 on 3DMark 11. I still think I might go back to Naenons Bios and may hit x14000 on air with 3 titans

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6869871

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6869682


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, you need to run a patch to get 3.0.. hang on... Enable PCI-E 3.0 On X79 Boost Massive Frames
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help alancsalt.
> 
> So i just download force-enable-gen3.exe and run it and thats it???
> 
> Ive restarted windows and its still showing 2.0?
> 
> *************FIXED I executed with DOS and after a restart it worked.********
Click to expand...

IIRC you have to do it each time you update drivers ?????


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> IIRC you have to do it each time you update drivers ?????


Yes.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Is this official Titan thread as I don't see the official on thread title

Big brother work on the thread title


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just about to test out BF3 Caspian Boarder on Ultra settings except Meshes. I'll be back!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quick question for you guys. How is your gpu usage in BF3 when running SLi or Tri SLi? My cards seem to be stuck between 40-70% usage on pretty much every map (always play 64 player). I'm think it's CPU bottleneck, but not sure (4.5 -4.8ghz is what I usually run).


----------



## OccamRazor

Anyone using Engineering bios, what´s the best program to overclock? AB, Inspector or Precision?
I just got my titan and installed the EK XXL waterblock, any advice on how to get to 1200mhz is very welcome!








ASIC 69%!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Anyone *using Engineering bios,* what´s the best program to overclock? AB, Inspector or *Precision*?
> I just got my titan and installed the EK XXL waterblock, *any advice on how to get to 1200mhz is very welcome!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC 69%!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


with precisionX:

go to settings to enable voltage adjust
raise voltage to max (1.212)
raise limit to 200% (for some reason for me the engBios temp limit wont go above 78. doesnt matter as temp never get that high)
set core OC to +170 MHz
click apply
done
cross fingers it doesnt crash during bechmarks. it will probably crash playing far cry 3.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> As far as I understand, you are not running your cards overclocked. And there is no reason to do it with a 4-Way Sli.
> 
> I don't understand why some people still are not willing to flash their cards with some unlocked bios. It is well proven that this will eliminate most throttling problems without increasing voltage and clocks. And it's 99% problems-free.
> 
> Just take whichever bios you like ( Most will recommend Naennon's if you are not messing with clocks ), and the only thing you have to do after flashing is increasing power to the card by dragging power slider in PrecisionX to maximum.
> This will not increase noise or heat.
> 
> Your problem MIGHT as well be that your cards are already running too hot and downclocking. It's really hard to pinpoint. It's almost impossible to be heat issue since you are experiencing this in idle scenes but I cannot know. If your 4Way are air cooled, it could be it.
> 
> What I would do:
> 
> 1) Check if the problems you are experiencing is game-specific. I know for a fact that some menu in games do get low fps.
> 2) Check if it's not SLI related. Some games are just poorly optimized for 4Way
> 3) Check if it's heat issue. Your cards might be too close, and since you are running 4Way, if ONE cards gets too hot, the others will downclock as well, since your SLI is only as powerful as your slower card.
> 4) Flash Naennon's bios. This will increase power to the boards. You can also increase temperature limit that will have almost no effect on noise but might increase throttling point.


Temps are 60-65C when it throttles, 72-75C when it doesn't. I'll try Naennon's BIOS, thanks!

EDIT: It's this one, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> if you usage is below 50% the gpus will only run base clock they will not boost. disable vsync and frame cap and they will run at full boost


It works fine with Vsync off and just a frame cap, but I get tearing. It also works fine with adaptive Vsync and no frame cap, but then I get input lag. My goal is to get rid of tearing without input lag


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, you need to run a patch to get 3.0.. hang on... Enable PCI-E 3.0 On X79 Boost Massive Frames












wow, checking this on my computer once I get home. I figured it would be on by default


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Is this official Titan thread as I don't see the official on thread title
> 
> Big brother work on the thread title


Ask Alatar if he is going to. He would have no trouble with approval, but might not think it necessary...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> with precisionX:
> 
> go to settings to enable voltage adjust
> raise voltage to max (1.212)
> raise limit to 200% (for some reason for me the engBios temp limit wont go above 78. doesnt matter as temp never get that high)
> set core OC to +170 MHz
> click apply
> done
> cross fingers it doesnt crash during bechmarks. it will probably crash playing far cry 3.


Thanks Daelio! will try tonight; as different games crash at different OC, i think i will create a OC profile for each game instead of finding the stable lowest stable OC for all games!
Did you find precision better than AB and inspector? TI bios works best with inspector and AB doesnt set the clocks properly, i think ill have to test all the bios!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## fomoz

Edited my post, but I just wanted to confirm. Which Naennon BIOS should I use? The original or 145% power limit?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I had good success with Naennon's original bios when I only had 2 titans. Now Im trying another bios by SD7L and Im not sure if im happy with it. I will probably try the 145% then eventually go back to Naennon's Original.

At the moment I'm a constant 130fps - 150fps in 98 percent of the games ive been playing. (3 titans + 3320 x 1920p on air)


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I had good success with Naennon's original bios when I only had 2 titans. Now Im trying another bios by SD7L and Im not sure if im happy with it. I will probably try the 145% then eventually go back to Naennon's Original.
> 
> At the moment I'm a constant 130fps - 150fps in 98 percent of the games ive been playing. (3 titans + 3320 x 1920p on air)


BTW, doesn't Naennon's original BIOS boost to 1200 MHz if I don't touch anything?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Edited my post, but I just wanted to confirm. Which Naennon BIOS should I use? The original or 145% power limit?


Yes, that's it.

Edit: The 145%


----------



## RJT

OK, can anyone tell me the easiest way to ensure the O-rings don't pop/slip out when installing the terminal bridge onto the Titan water blocks? This is driving me bonkers....


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> BTW, doesn't Naennon's original BIOS boost to 1200 MHz if I don't touch anything?


Yes, but most cards will not be stable at those clocks.
And it's very unlikely that you manage to get your 4 cards to run at those freqs.


----------



## exyia

random rant that I remember

I wish eVGA would update their LED controller program for Titans. Buggy as hell for Titan SLi (for me at least). Switching between each card to change the setting just seems to forget the old one - not to mention the broken buttons in certain modes and such. just a poorly written program

has anybody/any third party written a better one?


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Yes, but most cards will not be stable at those clocks.
> And it's very unlikely that you manage to get your 4 cards to run at those freqs.


You said that all I need to do is move the power slider to the max after flashing to get the same temps/heat, but without throttling. Is there anything else I need to do if I just want the same clocks as the EVGA SC BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I had good success with Naennon's original bios when I only had 2 titans. Now Im trying another bios by SD7L and Im not sure if im happy with it. I will probably try the 145% then eventually go back to Naennon's Original.
> 
> At the moment I'm a constant 130fps - 150fps in 98 percent of the games ive been playing. (3 titans + 3320 x 1920p on air)


Yeah, the svl7 (TI) bios does not boost, only down clocks from the oc clock you set when there is no load. It's main advantage from my use is the solid, steady voltage lock which really helped with the 4k mointor. The TI bios is the only one i know of with an absolute voltage scale. The base is 1162 mV.

Someone here posted a spreadsheet with the various bios' out there. I'll post it back up when i get home later. Maybe i'll give naennon's bios another try some time, but my initial experience with it was just okay. You can do the same to a copy of your OEM bios with keplerbioseditor quite easily.
Btw - with the 3930k and board i have, didn't need to force gen3. Why some rigs and not others?


----------



## RJT

...a little advice on how to stick the O-rings to the terminal bridge before connecting it to the gpu block...anyone?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> ...a little advice on how to stick the O-rings to the terminal bridge before connecting it to the gpu block...anyone?


Maybe a little thermal grease?








it helped allot with some waterblock O-rings i had in the past, give it a try!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Maybe a little thermal grease?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it helped allot with some waterblock O-rings i had in the past, give it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Or silicone


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Or silicone


They make O-Ring lube specifically for this application. It is like a slimy greasy silicone based stuff that is made to help keep o-rings from drying or cracking.

Parker's O Lube is what I use at work. Great stuff.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-parker-o-lube-884-4-parker-seals-o-ring-lubrication-4-ounce-/121001648172

O-Rings last years and years with that stuff.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> ...a little advice on how to stick the O-rings to the terminal bridge before connecting it to the gpu block...anyone?


Talking about mounting an EK link system type thing right? I found it easiest to pop the video cards in, THEN put the bridge on. This way the cards are locked down good and solid, allowing you to just hold the link there while tightening the screws in by hand, then by wrench.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> BTW, doesn't Naennon's original BIOS boost to 1200 MHz if I don't touch anything?


i can set anything you want... just msg me


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> You said that all I need to do is move the power slider to the max after flashing to get the same temps/heat, but without throttling. Is there anything else I need to do if I just want the same clocks as the EVGA SC BIOS?


The SC Bios clocks are 876mhz vs 837mhz on Naennon's.
So you need to move GPU Clock Offset to +39mhz to get the same base clock as SC bios.


----------



## skupples

Anyone ever heard of video-drivers crashing due to V-sync not being on?

or cards not boosting under water?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Yes, happens to me when I play call of duty Black ops 2 Zombies. I get 220+ fps and the gpu drivers crash. Problem gets solved by turning vsync and just running at 120fps.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> They make O-Ring lube specifically for this application. It is like a slimy greasy silicone based stuff that is made to help keep o-rings from drying or cracking.
> 
> Parker's O Lube is what I use at work. Great stuff.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-parker-o-lube-884-4-parker-seals-o-ring-lubrication-4-ounce-/121001648172
> 
> O-Rings last years and years with that stuff.


Thanks guys. I just used a tiny film of Vaseline on the outside of the rings to hold them in place. All set now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yes, happens to me when I play call of duty Black ops 2 Zombies. I get 220+ fps and the gpu drivers crash. Problem gets solved by turning vsync and just running at 120fps.


sounds about right as to what happened to me.. WOAH? 250fps? (crash) awwwwwwww!


----------



## TAr

What's the best achievable overclock I can don using EVGA® PRECISION
Can some one put some number pls
What should me the
Power target
Gpu off set clock
Memory off set clock
And the voltage what number should I put it in?


----------



## TAr

Sorry forgot to mention stock bios


----------



## Jpmboy

i think it was wholeo who posted this:

alternative Titan BIOSes spreadsheet.xls 12k .xls file


*hey naennon* in keplerbiostweaker. Is it necessary to set the boost table to reflect the same values as in the boost states and boost limit? from your bios:





like this:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> What's the best achievable overclock I can don using EVGA® PRECISION
> Can some one put some number pls
> What should me the
> Power target
> Gpu off set clock
> Memory off set clock
> And the voltage what number should I put it in?


it depends on which bios and your card. It's best to probe this on your own for your rig.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> What's the best achievable overclock I can don using EVGA® PRECISION
> Can some one put some number pls
> What should me the
> Power target
> Gpu off set clock
> Memory off set clock
> And the voltage what number should I put it in?


No one can help you on this. And you will be limited by the stock bios.
First things first. If you want the best overclock, flash an unlocked bios.
After that, you should set temperature limit and power target to maximum.

Now you can start playing.

If you are not limited by your temperature and you are confortable with voltages, just set your voltage to maximum ( 1.212v )
And start finding your maximum core clock.
After you find your maximum stable clock in game, you up your memory.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> What's the best achievable overclock I can don using EVGA® PRECISION
> Can some one put some number pls
> What should me the
> Power target
> Gpu off set clock
> Memory off set clock
> And the voltage what number should I put it in?


My very best, stable in every game an benchmark with stock bios is 1124mhz. On both a SC and standard card.

On the sc card . I have + 77 on the CPU clock. And plus 100 on the memory clock. @ 65C with custom fan curve.

On the standard card I have + 125 on the gpu clock and + 100 on the memory clock.
@ 65C custom fan curve.

On sli mode. GPU 1 runs 10C hotter.

Everything runs silly smooth.

I can go higher on benchmarks, but the drivers crash on metro last light, and far cry 3.

Forgot to mention stock voltage as well.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds about right as to what happened to me.. WOAH? 250fps? (crash) awwwwwwww!


I disable vsync for Multiplayer to reduce input lag., fps are 200 with dips in the 160 area. Drivers don't crash.
Running a 120hz monitor, but for some reason Zombies runs at much higher fps.

I havnt noticed any crashes in other games that run beyond 200fps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My very best, stable in every game an benchmark with stock bios is 1124mhz. On both a SC and standard card.
> 
> On the sc card . I have + 77 on the CPU clock. And plus 100 on the memory clock. @ 65C with custom fan curve.
> 
> On the standard card I have + 125 on the gpu clock and + 100 on the memory clock.
> @ 65C custom fan curve.
> 
> On sli mode. GPU 1 runs 10C hotter.
> 
> Everything runs silly smooth.
> 
> I can go higher on benchmarks, but the drivers crash on metro last light, and far cry 3.
> 
> Forgot to mention stock voltage as well.


you should flash the reference card to the SC bios. or go the otherway with ref on both.

here's the nvflash commands and nvflash for windows

nvflash.txt 4k .txt file


nvflash_windows_5.134.0.1.zip 403k .zip file


flash at your own risk

save the sc card bios with nvflash --save[filename.rom] and then flash it to the reference card.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Thanks guys. I just used a tiny film of Vaseline on the outside of the rings to hold them in place. All set now.


I dont know what the o-rings are made from but basically if the are not vitton then I would not put Vaseline near them as it degrades the o- rings integrity. its bad practice.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Thanks guys. I just used a tiny film of Vaseline on the outside of the rings to hold them in place. All set now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what the o-rings are made from but basically if the are not vitton then I would not put Vaseline near them as it degrades the o- rings integrity. its bad practice.
Click to expand...

"Rubber" o-rings are made from many types of elastomers including Viton®, Viton® Extreme™ ETP, Kalrez®, Simriz®, nitrile (Buna-N), hydrogenated nitrile (HNBR), silicone, fluorosilicone, ethylene-propylene (EPR, EPDM), neoprene, polyurethane, Ethylene Propylene, and FEP encapsulated elastomers.

hatlesschimp is right - use lanolin, KY Gel, or silicone lubricant. Anything will do that is not petroleum based. Petroleum based lubricants can dry out the O-ring and cause cracking.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i think it was wholeo who posted this:
> 
> alternative Titan BIOSes spreadsheet.xls 12k .xls file
> 
> 
> *hey naennon* in keplerbiostweaker. Is it necessary to set the boost table to reflect the same values as in the boost states and boost limit? from your bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this:


If you put 1398.0Mhz like in that last screenshot, then you are forcing your card to boost to that speed at stock clocks when under load.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you should flash the reference card to the SC bios. or go the otherway with ref on both.
> 
> here's the nvflash commands and nvflash for windows
> 
> nvflash.txt 4k .txt file
> 
> 
> nvflash_windows_5.134.0.1.zip 403k .zip file
> 
> 
> flash at your own risk
> 
> save the sc card bios with nvflash --save[filename.rom] and then flash it to the reference card.


I might flash to the Hydro Copper Bios, when I get my water cooling components gathered up. So far I only have the blocks.

I run stock speed in most games, the only ones I use the OC profiles are for Crysis 3, Metro, and Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you should flash the reference card to the SC bios. or go the otherway with ref on both.
> 
> here's the nvflash commands and nvflash for windows
> 
> nvflash.txt 4k .txt file
> 
> 
> nvflash_windows_5.134.0.1.zip 403k .zip file
> 
> 
> flash at your own risk
> 
> save the sc card bios with nvflash --save[filename.rom] and then flash it to the reference card.


Any particular reason, why both cards should have the same bios?

I bought my cards at different times and at huge discounts. The sc was for 700 and the standard for 800, with the AmD never settle bundle and 3 nvidia game coupons.

I figured they are both Titans and should run fine on sli.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Any particular reason, why both cards should have the same bios?
> 
> I bought my cards at different times and at huge discounts. The sc was for 700 and the standard for 800, with the AmD never settle bundle and 3 nvidia game coupons.
> 
> I figured they are both Titans and should run fine on sli.


With the same bios they will run at same clocks and avoid having to set manually every time your settings to account for the original difference. I have one hydro copper and one SC. I flashed the SC with the Hydro copper and couldn't be happier. Work like a breeze. Both cards now are fully in sync in terms of clock, memory and usage. Both boost at 1097 mhz. I put the bios earlier in this thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you put 1398.0Mhz like in that last screenshot, then you are forcing your card to boost to that speed at stock clocks when under load.


ahh - understood. thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> With the same bios they will run at same clocks and avoid having to set manually every time your settings to account for the original difference. I have one hydro copper and one SC. I flashed the SC with the Hydro copper and couldn't be happier. Work like a breeze. Both cards now are fully in sync in terms of clock, memory and usage. Both boost at 1097 mhz. I put the bios earlier in this thread.


^^^
this:thumb:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I disable vsync for Multiplayer to reduce input lag., fps are 200 with dips in the 160 area. Drivers don't crash.
> Running a 120hz monitor, but for some reason Zombies runs at much higher fps.
> 
> I havnt noticed any crashes in other games that run beyond 200fps.


i'm on 3 60hz monitors, i think it may of blown my CPU's mind. Not sure, i have been having allot of strange issues recently with driver crashes and memory leaks.

It's like upgrading to titans reduced my cpu stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I might flash to the Hydro Copper Bios, when I get my water cooling components gathered up. So far I only have the blocks.
> 
> I run stock speed in most games, the only ones I use the OC profiles are for Crysis 3, Metro, and Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3.


anyone care to post the hydrocopper bios? (need to zip the file)

yeah - those hydrocopper cards look real nice, except for one aspect. I've come to the conclusion that i really like the see-thru blocks for a number of reasons. I have the EK but those beautiful aquacomputer titan blocks are really nice. i bought too soon. The AQ blocks on my 7970s have worked really well since the cards were launched.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm on 3 60hz monitors, i think it may of blown my CPU's mind. Not sure, i have been having allot of strange issues recently with driver crashes and memory leaks.
> 
> It's like upgrading to titans reduced my cpu stability.


power supply?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm on 3 60hz monitors, i think it may of blown my CPU's mind. Not sure, i have been having allot of strange issues recently with driver crashes and memory leaks.
> 
> *It's like upgrading to titans reduced my cpu stability*.


It's exactly what happened. You are putting more strain on the pci-E controller. Up VCCIO and VCCSA a notch or two and test again.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's exactly what happened. You are putting more strain on the pci-E controller. Up VCCIO and VCCSA a notch or two and test again.


Oh really?
Same thing happened to me then


----------



## Evange

Damn I'm so envious of you guys' Titans' overclockability... I've only managed to get my Titan stable in games at 1084MHz even though it's on water.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyone care to post the hydrocopper bios? (need to zip the file)
> 
> yeah - those hydrocopper cards look real nice, except for one aspect. I've come to the conclusion that i really like the see-thru blocks for a number of reasons. I have the EK but those beautiful aquacomputer titan blocks are really nice. i bought too soon. The AQ blocks on my 7970s have worked really well since the cards were launched.


You will find the BIOS a couple of posts back. Is a txt file. Just rename to.rom. It is the original hydro copper bios from my card. Yep. Love aquacomputer quality and stuff. However you pay a good penny for the made in germany quality. But I fully agree that those blocks looks awesome. I have a usb flow/temp meter in my loop from Aquacomputer and work just great.

Edit: here we go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/11280#post_20381443


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Damn I'm so envious of you guys' Titans' overclockability... I've only managed to get my Titan stable in games at 1084MHz even though it's on water.


wow, iv'e barely even tried to push my cards. 106% rest stock, top one boosts to 1123, the bottom one to 1,100 (80%, 60% asic. if you care?)

right now in bioshock inf top card is 1188 bottom 1150.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You will find the BIOS a couple of posts back. Is a txt file. Just rename to.rom. It is the original hydro copper bios from my card. Yep. Love aquacomputer quality and stuff. However you pay a good penny for the made in germany quality. But I fully agree that those blocks looks awesome. I have a usb flow/temp meter in my loop from Auqacomputer and work just great.
> 
> Edit: here we go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/11280#post_20381443


thanks bud!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyone care to post the hydrocopper bios? (need to zip the file)


You do know that there is no difference between Titans stock bioses other than base clocks, right?!

I see no point in getting the hydrocopper bios. It will just be the stock Titan bios with 928mhz on core.
You can do this and beyond with PrecX.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wow, iv'e barely even tried to push my cards. 106% rest stock, top one boosts to 1123, the bottom one to 1,100 (80%, 60% asic. if you care?)
> 
> right now in bioshock inf top card is 1188 bottom 1150.


yes, i'm quoting my self... ^^^ 106% power target, and i crashed. evga precX error. this is getting old.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> You do know that there is no difference between Titans stock bioses other than base clocks, right?!
> 
> I see no point in getting the hydrocopper bios. It will just be the stock Titan bios with 928mhz on core.
> You can do this and beyond with PrecX.


Yep, that is correct. It is the same table of power/clocks as the stock and sc cards but with different base clocks set. The only advantage to me is that I don't need to compensate the SC difference to the hydro copper every time since I have both. And no precisionX option to apply the setting at start up does not solve completely the problem to me since I want a set and forget option and quite often precisionX would go back to default clocks. Also I did the BIOS change after putting the SC in a komodo block just like the hydro copper.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> You do know that there is no difference between Titans stock bioses other than base clocks, right?!
> 
> I see no point in getting the hydrocopper bios. It will just be the stock Titan bios with 928mhz on core.
> You can do this and beyond with PrecX.


Not sure why you think that. the info is right in the bios: base and boost clocks are different. the reference bios boosts to 1202, the sc bios 1254. the hydrocopper is below. my first look. note. boost limit, states and table match.



SC bios:


they all have identical clock states


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not sure why you think that. the info is right in the bios: base and boost clocks are different. the reference bios boosts to 1202, the sc bios 1254. the hydrocopper is below. my first look. note. boost limit, states and table match.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think what Chatassys is trying to say is that the Hydro Copper bios is no different from other Titan stock bios'

You still have to have someone clean out the throttle garbage in all the stock respective bios'.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not sure why you think that. the info is right in the bios: base and boost clocks are different. the reference bios boosts to 1202, the sc bios 1254. the hydrocopper is below. my first look. note. boost limit, states and table match.


I stand correct. The only thing is the base clock. When base clock goes up, so does boost clock.
Other than that, nothing else.
You can do the same thing just by upping core in software ( or creating your own bios... )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think what Chatassys is trying to say is that the Hydro Copper bios is no different from other Titan stock bios'
> 
> You still have to have someone clean out the throttle garbage in all the stock respective bios'.


true


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I stand correct. The only thing is the base clock. When base clock goes up, so does boost clock.
> Other than that, nothing else.
> You can do the same thing just by upping core in software ( or creating your own bios... )


yeah - only need to get out the hex editor to up the volt limt. power limits can be adjusted with the tweaker. you can adjust base and boost independent of eachother, boost limit adjusts other parameters.
check it with keplerbios tweaker on a bios copy.

upping the clock in precision does not change the base clock or the boost clock limit. only allows you to reach the boost limit set in bios.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - only need to get out the hex editor to up the volt limt. power limits can be adjusted with the tweaker.


No you cannot.
You need to edit power in hex too to make it work.

Anyway, why do all of that when we already have ready-to-go bioses?


----------



## skupples

aannd now i'm crashing in game on stock cpu and gpu's. epic! time to start shuffling ram sticks and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> aannd now i'm crashing in game on stock cpu and gpu's. epic! time to start shuffling ram sticks and all that fun stuff.


Have you try disabling sli and testing? If it is your PSU and perhaps like MrTOOSHORT pointed above then you will be able to play without crashing since the other card would just idle.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Damn I'm so envious of you guys' Titans' overclockability... I've only managed to get my Titan stable in games at 1084MHz even though it's on water.


Something is gotta be wrong.

My cards boost themselves to that speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> No you cannot.
> You need to edit power in hex too to make it work.
> 
> Anyway, why do all of that when we already have ready-to-go bioses?


Really - this change shows up un precision X and AB. the power slider will go to that high... and it registers in gpuZ. I haven't done any power consumption measurements but it remove the power limits when i do...eg, no power throttling (I think)



have you modded a bios with keplerbiostweaker?

my fans are at zero, volts pushed to 1.212 for p00 and p02 and that's what i get. - yeah, if i can i like to roll my own


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Have you try disabling sli and testing? If it is your PSU and perhaps like MrTOOSHORT pointed above then you will be able to play without crashing since the other card would just idle.


I just went to do sofware-disable of 3d surround. Windows came back black, with just a mouse. Going to try one monitor w/ bridge on, but sli disabled.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

U
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> You do know that there is no difference between Titans stock bioses other than base clocks, right?!
> 
> I see no point in getting the hydrocopper bios. It will just be the stock Titan bios with 928mhz on core.
> You can do this and beyond with PrecX.


Using EVGA bios do not void the warranty.

Since both my cards are EVGA, I would prefer the best Bios available, without voiding the warranty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> U
> Using EVGA bios do not void the warranty.
> 
> Since both my cards are EVGA, I would prefer the best Bios available, without voiding the warranty.


absolutely! i just cross shipped a 57% AISC with EVGA, with a flash back! got a 79% back.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> U
> Using EVGA bios do not void the warranty.
> 
> Since both my cards are EVGA, I would prefer the best Bios available, without voiding the warranty.


the card are just clocked higher, that's it


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> With the same bios they will run at same clocks and avoid having to set manually every time your settings to account for the original difference. I have one hydro copper and one SC. I flashed the SC with the Hydro copper and couldn't be happier. Work like a breeze. Both cards now are fully in sync in terms of clock, memory and usage. Both boost at 1097 mhz. I put the bios earlier in this thread.


Are there any drawbacks to running a different speeds? I ask because most of my games run well with stock GpU speed, at different speeds.


----------



## skupples

Disabling down to just one monitor in SLI seems rock solid. It's strange that every time i try to step out of surround explorer crashes, and that i often 100% crash in surround. Power? CPU? Drivers?

corsair hx850 should be enough power for my setup, and its less then a year old. CPU has been ridden on pretty hard, but for less then a year, under water the entire time.

i should add these crashes never lead to blue screens. just the music of the game in the background and black screens. then the music fizzles out.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Something is gotta be wrong.
> 
> My cards boost themselves to that speed.


Nah I just got a runt card. My Titan only boosts to 918MHz under stock settings. After flashing it to engineering bios am I only able to push it until 1084MHz in games.

I did check with EVGA whether I'm able to RMA based on this but they replied that it will not be possible as the 'official' boost clock of a vanilla Titan is only 876MHz.

I can go much higher in benchmarks though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> absolutely! i just cross shipped a 57% AISC with EVGA, with a flash back! got a 79% back.


Imcurrently doing an rma with evga and dont know what to expect to get back. How was the quality of the card itself you got back? Like new condition? Visibly worn? I'm hoping to get one as close to new as I can since they only send back refurbished cards.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Nah I just got a runt card. My Titan only boosts to 918MHz under stock settings. After flashing it to engineering bios am I only able to push it until 1084MHz in games.
> 
> I can go much higher in benchmarks though.


Hmmm.

Yeah, benchmarks let u go higher.

I would say to look into experimenting with different Bios. Or sell it and buy a new one.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Are there any drawbacks to running a different speeds? I ask because most of my games run well with stock GpU speed, at different speeds.


Personally I didn't like the fact that one card was running harder than the other. Also, was getting random driver crashes whenever I forgot to compensate for the clock differences between the cards. After the BIOS flash I could just forget about it and no more random crashes. But if it is not a problem in you system hey don't bother flashing.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Yeah, benchmarks let u go higher.
> 
> I would say to look into experimenting with different Bios. Or sell it and buy a new one.


I've tried every bios out there and engineering bios gave me the best stability.

Besides, I've already slapped on a waterblock to my Titan so I'm lazy to rip everything out just to sell it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I've tried every bios out there and engineering bios gave me the best stability.
> 
> Besides, I've already slapped on a waterblock to my Titan so I'm lazy to rip everything out just to sell it.


I just got reported and received a warini g for swearing on this forum lol


----------



## Evange

Lolwut.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really - this change shows up un precision X and AB. the power slider will go to that high... and it registers in gpuZ. I haven't done any power consumption measurements but it remove the power limits when i do...eg, no power throttling (I think)
> 
> have you modded a bios with keplerbiostweaker?
> 
> my fans are at zero, volts pushed to 1.212 for p00 and p02 and that's what i get. - yeah, if i can i like to roll my own


Yes i have.
People were adamant saying that editing power in KBT will not work.
But if it's working for you, great.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I just got reported and received a warini g for swearing on this forum lol


They are extremely strict about that kind of stuff. They will even warn for using abbreviations.

So, everything seems stable on ONE monitor in SLI... What would cause multi-monitor instability? Drivers?

Going to leave prime and valley running all night(or until i crash) 4.0 on CPU stock on gpu's.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> U
> Using EVGA bios do not void the warranty.
> 
> Since both my cards are EVGA, I would prefer the best Bios available, without voiding the warranty.


Using PrecX also does not void your warranty.

Sorry if i'm not saying it right, but what I mean is: If you ONLY want your clocks a little bit higher and everything else stock, no need to flash a bios just to get a few more mhz..
Just keep your original bios and use a software overclock, if your concern is warranty.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Comparing the Hydro Copper, Superclocked and Standard model, I noticed that aside from clock speeds, the Texture fill rates are different.

Hydro Copper 219.5 GT/s
SC 196.2 GT/s
Standard 187.4 GT/s

What exactly is texture fill rate and can a standard or SC texture fill rate be overclocked or increased to match the hydro copper?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Comparing the Hydro Copper, Superclocked and Standard model, I noticed that aside from clock speeds, the Texture fill rates are different.
> 
> Hydro Copper 219.5 GT/s
> SC 196.2 GT/s
> Standard 187.4 GT/s
> 
> What exactly is texture fill rate and can a standard or SC texture fill rate be overclocked or increased to match the hydro copper?


Texture Fillrate and Pixel Fillrate increases with core clock.
Since they have different clocks, they will also have different fillrates.

Also, if you overclock memory, Bandwidth will increase.
That's why if you pick the AMP! GTX Titan Bios it will have a higher Bandwidth.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Ma
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Texture Fillrate and Pixel Fillrate increases with core clock.
> Since they have different clocks, they will also have different fillrates.
> 
> Also, if you overclock memory, Bandwidth will increase.
> That's why if you pick the AMP! GTX Titan Bios it will have a higher Bandwidth.


Makes perfect sense. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Disabling down to just one monitor in SLI seems rock solid. It's strange that every time i try to step out of surround explorer crashes, and that i often 100% crash in surround. Power? CPU? Drivers?
> 
> corsair hx850 should be enough power for my setup, and its less then a year old. CPU has been ridden on pretty hard, but for less then a year, under water the entire time.
> 
> i should add these crashes never lead to blue screens. just the music of the game in the background and black screens. then the music fizzles out.


Sounds most likely a driver crash related to GPUs. Does this happen in every game without Vsync? What driver are you using?

I highly doiubt it's psu related.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

OK question i'm going to watercool my two titans with ek blocks and have a separate dedicated res and loop just for the gpu's as i already have a corsair h100i cooling my cpu and doing a fine job, the question i have is would a single rad be adequate for two titans or is it best a dual rad. cheers


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> OK question i'm going to watercool my two titans with ek blocks and have a separate dedicated res and loop just for the gpu's as i already have a corsair h100i cooling my cpu and doing a fine job, the question i have is would a single rad be adequate for two titans or is it best a dual rad. cheers


If it's a 360mm rad, then one rad will be fine for two Titans.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I was referring to 1 120mm fan rad or a dual 120mm fan rad i may be able to fit a dual fan rad but a single would fit perfect .

This would fit best but would it be enough:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstram-xt/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-120.html

could i ever get away with using that above? it dedicated to the gpus with its own res pump loop like this:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-bay-dcp-2-2-combo-unit-incl-pump.html


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No, a 120mm is not enough.

360mm minimum.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

is that the thickness of the rad or are you referring to a tri 120mm fan rad? sorry for sounding thick (lol) i just cant find 360mm single rads.

oh well if its a tri rad i needs then im up for a new case dang. i like my 650D, migh as well get and 800D


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes, that's the same as three 120mm rads.

You could go 240mm and another 120mm rad to get the job done.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Cool, cheers for the info, I think it should be fine with a dual rad + fans, as the loops not including the cpu motherboard etc, just two gk110's, it will have to do i seriously can't fit a tri rad in my Obsidian 650D.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Vaseline is petroleum based and will eat o-rings.
But you knew that, right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Cool, cheers for the info, I think it should be fine with a dual rad + fans, as the loops not including the cpu motherboard etc, just two gk110's, it will have to do i seriously can't fit a tri rad in my Obsidian 650D.


Ok, but get a thick rad if you can.

If you do get a new case, get a 900d instead. Thing is amazing. Lot's of rad space.

I do still love my 800d though.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Oh wait i found this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/41800

I could just do the same thing as the guy with the pictures of the 650D.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Oh wait i found this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/41800
> 
> I could just do the same thing as the guy with the pictures of the 650D.


It looks nice, but I think you forgot about your H100i rad.


----------



## skupples

9 hours of prime and valley and not a single fault. Running on one monitor in SLI, Think i'm going to try reverting to 314.22 maybe iv'e caught the 320.xx driver flu & its only causing an issue in surround.

Also, whats up with thunderbolt 2.0? Apple is claiming the 2013 pro will be able to push 3 4k monitors via the new hot port.

http://www.ibtimes.com/apple-mac-pro-2013-11-incredible-specs-photos-1306721


----------



## hatlesschimp

I now have 3 Titans and really happy with how they are going. However I sold some stuff on ebay today and I was wondering how much would it cost to Water cool my system? What parts should I look for and what should I stay away from? I was looking at the hd9970 down the road but I'm really happy with the green team and if I'm watercooled I can see myself sticking with the system for 2 years perhaps. Any help would be appreciated. thanks

3930k
asus rampage iv formula
3x GTX Titans
AX1200i
Corsair 800D case


----------



## Masta Squidge

Stay away from Vasoline for sure lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

Its funny because the only water cooling ive done on a pc is the closed loop h100. lol just bolt it on and plug in. However I'm not fully scared to do it since I'm a Mechanical Fitter by trade and worked for 5 years in the water industry. Hence why I know about not using vasoline and I know all my components and how a system should work but I'm sure their is little knick knack tricks that are specific to PC watercooling that I dont know. Also what is the quality brands that dont break. If I go this route its going to be epic!!! So any help is appreciated during this research phase. Thanks lads.


----------



## cravinmild

There have been a few Titans' modded with AIO coolers over in The Mod thread. They look fantastic, and seem to work very well. Im considering this for my card as I have a number of these coolers lying around anyways. I ran one on my Matrix Platinum 580gtx for several years. The Titan is the first card I have ran in the last three years which was not cooled in this manner. I find the noise difficult to get use to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Its funny because the only water cooling ive done on a pc is the closed loop h100. lol just bolt it on and plug in. However I'm not fully scared to do it since I'm a Mechanical Fitter by trade and worked for 5 years in the water industry. Hence why I know about not using vasoline and I know all my components and how a system should work but I'm sure their is little knick knack tricks that are specific to PC watercooling that I dont know. Also what is the quality brands that dont break. If I go this route its going to be epic!!! So any help is appreciated during this research phase. Thanks lads.


It depends on how much you're will to spend. Each gpu block is roughly $100 a cpu block $50-100, MB blocks about the same. Pumps, rads sufficient for 3 gpus and a 2011 cpu, fittings, fans, a controller... Etc you're looking at say $350 min for blocks, maybe 150 for a cheap pump and 2 360 rads (at least) and higher, reservoir etc... Don't buy a cheap pump. Fittings erc another 50 or more. Well, you can see htis can get up there quickly. Once you have the basic cooling system, tho, it's portable between rigs.

I'm no pro, but i currently run an aquacomputer 720xt mark 3 with a high flow kit and it is very efficienct and quiet - built in top notch controller and software. I also run a single 360 rad, 3 cougar fans, liang pump, and koolance controller temp sensors with the titan sli 2011 rig (parkbench). And frankly, the Aquacomputer external 720 (they now have much larger units) was, in my opinion a very solid purchase. With 2 7970s and an OCd 2700k the fans run 60% with a gaming load and very quiet. Most times they shutdown and just passive airflow is enough.

But, yes watercooling your rig will make a big mdifference. Plenty of threads and experts in this forum!


----------



## skupples

I <3 my XXL EK blocks, but do not be fooled, its the SAME nickel plate on a larger piece of acetal.

Also, MCP35x2 FOR LIIIIIFE.

on a side note: Think i'm going to go pickup a 3770k and a 1200w psu after work, see if either of these solve my problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Imo if you're willing to spend the money on 2+ titans you should be willing to drop the money on a custom loop for them


Agreed. Too bad iv'e been having nothing but problems since installing my titans =(


----------



## szeged

Imo if you're willing to spend the money on 2+ titans you should be willing to drop the money on a custom loop for them


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Imo if you're willing to spend the money on 2+ titans you should be willing to drop the money on a custom loop for them


Not if you don't need it.

My motherboard has enough space between slots that air cooling two of them is not a problem. I intend to buy a second Titan and I plan to avoid water if at all possible.

I am not willing to risk $2k worth of GPU when my temps are just fine to begin with.


----------



## cravinmild

I don't agree. Watercooling no longer needs to be an expensive process. AIO coolers have proved to be very successful for a number of years now-The Mod/The Red Mod thread has been very popular. Check out page one of the OP and scroll down the list to the titan cards. These peeps seem very happy with the results and how much it cost to complete.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Not if you don't need it.
> 
> My motherboard has enough space between slots that air cooling two of them is not a problem. I intend to buy a second Titan and I plan to avoid water if at all possible.
> 
> I am not willing to risk $2k worth of GPU when my temps are just fine to begin with.


How would you be risking them? After market cooling doesn't void most warranties. And installing blocks on them is pretty easy, you would have to have the hand eye coordination of a 3 year old to mess up the pcb.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I don't agree. Watercooling no longer needs to be an expensive process. AIO coolers have proved to be very successful for a number of years now-The Mod/The Red Mod thread has been very popular. Check out page one of the OP and scroll down the list to the titan cards. These peeps seem very happy with the results and how much it cost to complete.


And here I disagree again. Sticking an AIO onto a Titan isn't just a matter of dropping it in.

There are modifications involved.

And I still don't want water anywhere near my $2k GPU solution if I don't have to do so. I will cave and build a loop before getting rid of my Titans, but if I don't need it, I wont.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> How would you be risking them? After market cooling doesn't void most warranties. And installing blocks on them is pretty easy, you would have to have the hand eye coordination of a 3 year old to mess up the pcb.


Correct and LOL ! It's really very easy to mount a proper waterblock on a card.

I got rid of all my AIOs cause they are no where near the cooling capacity of a custom loop... Fluid mass (= heat capacity) is too low. No comparison. Gave em to my neighbor's kids.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> How would you be risking them? After market cooling doesn't void most warranties. And installing blocks on them is pretty easy, you would have to have the hand eye coordination of a 3 year old to mess up the pcb.


Leaks.

Leaks can develop over time as well. I don't care about the warranty, and I have no issue when it comes to installing the stuff. Half my job involves water cooling very expensive machines, and I know just how often leaks just magically appear. More than once have I seen a random leak that costs more than most of our computers to repair the damage from.

Especially if you do a teardown once a year and don't replace the O-rings in the process.


----------



## cravinmild

its a mod for sure, at your own risk but its not a destructive mod, all can be returned to stock and RMA if needed. The cards I saw needed no destructive altering, they also looked stock as they retained the original shroud.

Temps are not an issue for my titan, 61-62c max but it takes an aggressive fan profile to do it. I would be happy with the noise reduction offered by watercooling alone be it AIO or true watercooling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Leaks.
> 
> Leaks can develop over time as well. I don't care about the warranty, and I have no issue when it comes to installing the stuff. Half my job involves water cooling very expensive machines, and I know just how often leaks just magically appear. More than once have I seen a random leak that costs more than most of our computers to repair the damage from.
> 
> Especially if you do a teardown once a year and don't replace the O-rings in the process.


Never had a leak in years of WC. My Aquacomputer system has been on (including ups to generator switching)for, about two years. We have one cooled with syltherm (non conductive).


----------



## szeged

Ivenever had a leak just randomly spring up in any of my builds.

why? Because you're supposed to do things carefully. If you just rush it yeah something might slip andleak. But wwith titans in your rig you shouldn't have trouble practicing leak proof safety.

Also, why tear down your rig then not replace the o rings if you're so concerned about them.

That's like saying " I'm so concerned with the durability of my car, so I took it to super lube and told them to not replace the old and don't patch anything that's messed up.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> its a mod for sure, at your own risk but its not a destructive mod, all can be returned to stock and RMA if needed. The cards I saw needed no destructive altering, they also looked stock as they retained the original shroud.
> 
> Temps are not an issue for my titan, 61-62c max but it takes an aggressive fan profile to do it. I would be happy with the noise reduction offered by watercooling alone be it AIO or true watercooling.


Yeah, mine runs like yours... more than cool enough.

Is noise reduction nice? Sure. But I would still rather keep a watercooling loop out of it. Even if the chances of it leaking are slim at best.

A good, solid wind tunnel built around a pair of cards in a motherboard like mine can actually keep the noise down and drop temps even further. Doesn't look nearly as cool though.

Like I said, I deal with water every single day. I just had to do a 6 month preventative maintenance on our entire cooling system yesterday. I can't tell you how many leaks I found.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Great. You guys have never seen it, so clearly it just never happens.

My PC gets hauled around in the back of my SUV often enough that I don't need a liter or two of water inside of it as well. My point is that just because you have two Titans, doesn't mean you need to water cool them.


----------



## cravinmild

Me too, rather not watercool but noise for me is unacceptable to keep the card under 70c. Watercooling could keep me under 60c max but also silent.


----------



## hatlesschimp

This looks pretty cool



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16587/ex-res-383/Alphacool_Repack_Dual_525_Acrylic_Reservoir_-_Clear_-_4_Swiftech_MCP35x_Installed_Ultra_Flow_Rate.html?tl=g30c97#blank


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Great. You guys have never seen it, so clearly it just never happens.
> 
> My PC gets hauled around in the back of my SUV often enough that I don't need a liter or two of water inside of it as well. My point is that just because you have two Titans, doesn't mean you need to water cool them.


That's a sound reason for not watercooling!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Me too, rather not watercool but noise for me is unacceptable to keep the card under 70c. Watercooling could keep me under 60c max but also silent.


Highest temp i ever observed on 2 titans is when i had a 1.212v 1189 OC on for a valley bench, hit run, hit f9 and out of the corner of my eye saw our corgi puppy fall in the pool... Not good swimmers! Pulled the little bugger out and forgot about the bench run.... Probably an hour later 49C on the second card in the loop! Fans on the 360 rad at 100% If i had the sound on i probably would have noticed









So, i think hitting 60c with water cooling will not be easy.


----------



## hatlesschimp

The Corgi! LOL


----------



## hatlesschimp

I love dogs they crack me up.


----------



## cravinmild

ill contact the users who modded the titan and see how they feel about it, temps, noise and their thoughts regarding the process.

I don't think my titan's limiting factor is heat, does not get hot enough to throttle (according to spec) but voltage limits seems to play a big part me thinks. I may mod, I may not-any watercooling is an undertaking. My point is that it does not have to cost hundreds to achieve a working watercooling solution.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Great. You guys have never seen it, so clearly it just never happens.
> 
> My PC gets hauled around in the back of my SUV often enough that I don't need a liter or two of water inside of it as well. My point is that just because you have two Titans, doesn't mean you need to water cool them.


Just because you've seen a Leak doesn't mean every build every time will leak.

If you don't want to I'm not trying to force you, I'm just saying you would probably see better results.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Great. You guys have never seen it, so clearly it just never happens.
> 
> My PC gets hauled around in the back of my SUV often enough that I don't need a liter or two of water inside of it as well. My point is that just because you have two Titans, doesn't mean you need to water cool them.


Just because you've seen a Leak doesn't mean every build every time will leak.

If you don't want to I'm not trying to force you, I'm just saying you would probably see better results.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Great. You guys have never seen it, so clearly it just never happens.
> 
> My PC gets hauled around in the back of my SUV often enough that I don't need a liter or two of water inside of it as well. My point is that just because you have two Titans, doesn't mean you need to water cool them.


Just because you've seen a Leak doesn't mean every build every time will leak.

If you don't want to I'm not trying to force you, I'm just saying you would probably see better results.


----------



## szeged

Wow phone triple posting rofl what a pile of garbage HTC android.....never again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I love dogs they crack me up.


Oh yeah, great critters. It is Gus, "the big picture"


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have an obsessive Jack Russel pup. Some of the things he does just make my day.


----------



## hatlesschimp

how many rads do you think i will need?

1 x 360 and 1 x 240?

360 for the titans and the 240 for the cpu/mb


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Just because you've seen a Leak doesn't mean every build every time will leak.
> 
> If you don't want to I'm not trying to force you, I'm just saying you would probably see better results.


The cons outweigh the pros in my case, especially considering my temps are more than acceptable.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> The cons outweigh the pros in my case, especially considering my temps are more than acceptable.


I know what ya mean. Im just love little missions. Maybe I should go do something better with my time like charity work to keep my self busy when I'm not working.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have an obsessive Jack Russel pup. Some of the things he does just make my day.


Jacks are amazing... Smart little shts. Loads of fun.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> how many rads do you think i will need?
> 
> 1 x 360 and 1 x 240?
> 
> 360 for the titans and the 240 for the cpu/mb


That and 5 or more fans (push-pull) will cool everything. Gpus, cpu, MB and ram. I'm cooling 2 gpus and a 4.7 3930k with a "fat style" 360. Entire loop: rads, res, et.al., holds 1.2L. I use distilled water, none of that goofy expensive crap, 10% redline water wetter and a single silver nub g1/4 plug. Nothing biological will show up, and water wetter has the best anticorrosion, surface tension and viscosity properties.


----------



## hatlesschimp

whats the best block for the titan?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> whats the best block for the titan?


All full blocks perform more or less the same. Swiftech is the one on evga hydro copper and I can attest that it is very low in restriction (I known because I measure adding an 140 mm rad and another komodo block from swiftech on a second gpu and flow drop it from 1 g/m to 0.9 g/m. I recall seeing a test where it performed a little worse (1 or 2 degrees C) than the others but all f them were very close (EK, XSPC etc). Take one that is full cover and with a blackplate and you are good to go (don't forget fittings).

Yep, here we go:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

Actually it seems the EK is a little worse on the core but all very close. On the other hand EK was the best for vram and vrm...


----------



## Jpmboy

The "Benz" route for custom (imo):

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15678/ex-rad-384/Aquacomputer_Airplex_Modularity_System_360_Radiator_Pump_Reservoir_Combo_-_Copper_Fins_-_D5_Pump_33040.html?tl=g30c95s161

Check out the external syetems from AQ and Koolance.

Lust:

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2964


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The "Benz" route for custom (imo):
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15678/ex-rad-384/Aquacomputer_Airplex_Modularity_System_360_Radiator_Pump_Reservoir_Combo_-_Copper_Fins_-_D5_Pump_33040.html?tl=g30c95s161
> 
> Check out the external syetems from AQ and Koolance.


Maybe Jpmboy you can be my official advisor for what I get.









Ok so im dealing with the 800D case.

I can fit a 360 rad at the top. I could fit a 480 rad with modification which I'm happy to do as well.

So can I clarify do i need a second rad ie 120 or 240? a 120 will fit but i can make a 240 fit somehow with some imagination.

What pump/s should I get?

And which block would you honestly choose if you had to pick one.

cheers


----------



## Gabrielzm

I would go with the XSPC with blackplate. One of the cheapest and best performing block in Sven test. Looks good too:

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c311/s1879/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Blocks_VGA_-_Card_-_nVidia-GTX_Titan_Water_Blocks-Page1.html

Hope it helps

Also I would stay away from those that are not full cover.

In regard to rads use the rule of thumb of 120/140 mm per block + at least another 120/140 mm to account for OCing. So if you have 2 gpu blocks and one cpu block + OC you would need at least 240 x 2 rads = 1 x 480 mm. That would be a minimum. Of course at up to a point more rad means more silence and lower temps...


----------



## hatlesschimp

what about the evga hydro copper kit?

this one does look nice too - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20092/ex-blc-1456/Swiftech_Komodo-NV_GTX_Titan_Full_Cover_VGA_Waterblock_w_Backplate_KOMODO-NV-GTXTITAN.html?tl=g30c311s1879#blank


----------



## Gabrielzm

It is the same that Swiftech (EVGA block is made by Swiftech) but cost 50 bucks more. You need to add the blackplate so it would be 200 bucks while you can have XSPC or Komodo by Swiftech with 150 bucks). The only difference between EVGA and komodo is the led color (Swiftech komodo is green and EVGA is red). I have both (one hydro copper and one komodo) and they are great. But if I was shopping today I would go for the XSPC (same price that the komodo but seems to perform better on the vrm).

BTW you can see both of them here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1407863/wc-in-fractal-design-xl-r2


----------



## hatlesschimp

ok XSPC it is.

what 360 rad do reckon?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> ok XSPC it is.
> 
> what 360 rad do reckon?


If you like silence I would go to either a XSPC or Swifech low fpi rads.

like these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5795/ex-rad-121/Swiftech_MCR320_Quiet_Power_Triple_120mm_Radiator_-_Black_MCR320-QP-K.html?tl=g30c95s161

or this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14236/ex-rad-292/XSPC_RS360_Triple_120mm_Low_Profile_Radiator_Rev_2.html?tl=g30c95s161

but any other low fpi to your liking would do. You can buy a thick rad (a lot of people like it) but the gain in performance is not that much unless you transform your PC in to a jet airport (see MArtinliquidlab test of rads).

I have one EK and one Switech 240 mm rad and the swiftech one came clean and ready to use while the one from EK was full of stuff in it. Had to clean it real good before put it to use.

As for pump I would without a blink go for the Swiftech PWM 655 pump with a top of your liking (I got the ek with a reservoir 140 ml one).

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17549/ex-pmp-214/Swiftech_MCP655-PWM-DRIVE_12v_Water_Pump_Module_-_PWM_Enabled_Single_Version.html?tl=g30c107s153

Really good and tested pump. Allow you to control speed via mb fan header since is pwm.

and here some tops for it:

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c107/s1805/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Pumps-D5_Pump_Tops-Page1.html


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I went from a 600t to a 900D for water cooling my Titans. I also want a custom loop for the CPU, RAM, and Mobo.

So far I only have two hydro copper water blocks.

Still need Rads, pump, fittings, hoses, and CPU block. I can't decide on components.

I mean what's the difference between a 50 dollar CPU block and a 250 dollar CPU block?

Triple vs Quad radiator for titans?
140 rad between CPU and Gpus,
And a 3rd radiator for something else.

I can't seem to settle for anything. And I'm also scared ****less, since I've never worked on water cooling computers.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I went from a 600t to a 900D for water cooling my Titans. I also want a custom loop for the CPU, RAM, and Mobo.
> 
> So far I only have two hydro copper water blocks.
> 
> Still need Rads, pump, fittings, hoses, and CPU block. I can't decide on components.
> 
> I mean what's the difference between a 50 dollar CPU block and a 250 dollar CPU block?
> 
> Triple vs Quad radiator for titans?
> 140 rad between CPU and Gpus,
> And a 3rd radiator for something else.
> 
> I can't seem to settle for anything. And I'm also scared ****less, since I've never worked on water cooling computers.


I strongly recommend to you guys reading both Martinliquidlab reviews and Svens. Both of them have amazing tests f gear (including blocks and rads). Not always a 250 block will be better than a 50 one. Look at the reviews an you would realize that.....

http://martinsliquidlab.org/category/blocks/

and Sven link is a couple of posts above. You will find an amazing and comprehensive block test there.


----------



## Jpmboy

The swifttech 665 is a rebranded D5 pump. It or the liang DDC 3.2 are very good. Either can be obtained without the rebranding and added premium.
The Koolance 380i is a very good cpu block andkoolance has it's own on-line store. Fast and easy returns,tho i never have needed to. Excellent connectors and the best zero drip QDCs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I went from a 600t to a 900D for water cooling my Titans. I also want a custom loop for the CPU, RAM, and Mobo.
> 
> So far I only have two hydro copper water blocks.
> 
> Still need Rads, pump, fittings, hoses, and CPU block. I can't decide on components.
> 
> I mean what's the difference between a 50 dollar CPU block and a 250 dollar CPU block?
> 
> Triple vs Quad radiator for titans?
> 140 rad between CPU and Gpus,
> And a 3rd radiator for something else.
> 
> I can't seem to settle for anything. And I'm also scared ****less, since I've never worked on water cooling computers.


So just fyi, i ran 2 titans/EK, a 4.7 3770K on an asrock z77 OCF (vrm water loop) on the RX 360 rad with 3 cougar fans, phyoba balences rservior, and DDC 3.2 1T pump - never saw water temps above 36C. Kept everything very cool. Sold the cpu/MB, now the same is cooling a 4.7 3930k, same 2 titans (parkbench) which runs cool even with this eastcoast heatwave! Daaum hot today!









http://koolance.com/


----------



## skupples

Just asking "what do other people think i should buy?" is not a good enough question. If you have the fear you need to go read, read, read, read, then give us (or the watercoolers thread) your compiled list, let us critique, then make another one.

Chimp. http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x2pump.aspx (it can also mount into a bay res like the other one, but even more low-pro, and EXTREMELY powerful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just asking "what do other people think i should buy?" is not a good enough question. If you have the fear you need to go read, read, read, read, then give us (or the watercoolers thread) your compiled list, let us tear it to pieces, then make another one.


Very sound advice.







then read about the guys who's stuff you read!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I would go with the XSPC with blackplate. One of the cheapest and best performing block in Sven test. Looks good too:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c311/s1879/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Blocks_VGA_-_Card_-_nVidia-GTX_Titan_Water_Blocks-Page1.html
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Also I would stay away from those that are not full cover.
> 
> In regard to rads use the rule of thumb of 120/140 mm per block + at least another 120/140 mm to account for OCing. So if you have 2 gpu blocks and one cpu block + OC you would need at least 240 x 2 rads = 1 x 480 mm. That would be a minimum. Of course at up to a point more rad means more silence and lower temps...


One comment about backates - use one that has cooling for vram etc. On the back of your titan, there's a little white circle10 near the power end of the card. This spot will exceed 60C (measured with a fluke IR thermometer) and in extreme settings benefits from air cooling, and from careful application of TiM on the topside during block installation. Backplates look great, just make sure they help with cooling. There is one blackplate with coolant flow - very cool!


----------



## skupples

EK's install notes say to put little drops of TiM on the top & bottom side vrams THEN putting the thermal pads on. Water cooled back plate? =O


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EK's install notes say to put little drops of TiM on the top & bottom side vrams THEN putting the thermal pads on. Water cooled back plate? =O


Yes! Gelid extreme, pk-1, 2, or 3, phoyoba HeGrease... Etc. use the good stuff on your $1000 GPU


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Maybe Jpmboy you can be my official advisor for what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so im dealing with the 800D case.
> 
> I can fit a 360 rad at the top. I could fit a 480 rad with modification which I'm happy to do as well.
> 
> So can I clarify do i need a second rad ie 120 or 240? a 120 will fit but i can make a 240 fit somehow with some imagination.
> 
> What pump/s should I get?
> 
> And which block would you honestly choose if you had to pick one.
> 
> cheers


I have a water cooling guide in my sig. It is also posted in the W/C Sticky Thread.
From the information I provided I am sure you can decided what parts you would want.

http://www.overclock.net/t/913181/water-cooling-guide-for-noobs#post11984918

*I would like to keep w/c related questions in the w/c section.
So we do not go off topic in this thread( Since this is about the titan card not building a w/c loop)*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes! Gelid extreme, pk-1, 2, or 3, phoyoba HeGrease... Etc. use the good stuff on your $1000 GPU


yupp, grease grease on the vrams, clu on the dye! That stuff is so over powered you can literally dab the brush to the needle and have enough for a gpu dye.

Back on 3 monitors, hoping i'm stable finally. Wish i actually knew what the problem was... cpu? gpu? driver? Why can i no longer run 4.6 overclock? Why are these crashes never leading to blue screens? BWAHHHH needs to be September now!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Imcurrently doing an rma with evga and dont know what to expect to get back. How was the quality of the card itself you got back? Like new condition? Visibly worn? I'm hoping to get one as close to new as I can since they only send back refurbished cards.


no - the EVGA rma card was in very good shape.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I have a water cooling guide in my sig. It is also posted in the W/C Sticky Thread.
> From the information I provided I am sure you can decided what parts you would want.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/913181/water-cooling-guide-for-noobs#post11984918
> 
> *I would like to keep w/c related questions in the w/c section.
> So we do not go off topic in this thread( Since this is about the titan card not building a w/c loop)*


yup- great guide. very helpful.
thanks!


----------



## skupples

ignore this, will re-post the benches in a min, that was single screen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yupp, grease grease on the vrams, clu on the dye! That stuff is so over powered you can literally dab the brush to the needle and have enough for a gpu dye.
> 
> Back on 3 monitors, hoping i'm stable finally. Wish i actually knew what the problem was... cpu? gpu? driver? Why can i no longer run 4.6 overclock? Why are these crashes never leading to blue screens? BWAHHHH needs to be September now!


Watch that CLU on the heatsink/cooler. it's not compatable with some metals - explained on their website. It can (actually) will stain copper. Nickel is okay.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Watch that CLU on the heatsink/cooler. it's not compatable with some metals - explained on their website. It can (actually) will stain copper. Nickel is okay.


Good thing im on all EK nickel products.....


----------



## skupples

here we go, heres the 5760x1080 bench... seems SOOO low, considering my 1 monitor results are like 200fps


----------



## skyn3t

Hello guys i come to ask a favor is anyone can share with me a Titan vBios please. pm it or post it back here. thank you.

skyn3t


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> here we go, heres the 5760x1080 bench... seems SOOO low, considering my 1 monitor results are like 200fps


3d or 2d?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> here we go, heres the 5760x1080 bench... seems SOOO low, considering my 1 monitor results are like 200fps


1 Titan?

Where are you getting 200 fps in valley with 1 Titan on one monitor?

Your results are identical to mine, with 1 Titan and 3290x1920 (3 x 1080p portrait surround)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 3d or 2d?


2D, i have 2D monitors atleast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 1 Titan?
> 
> Where are you getting 200 fps in valley with 1 Titan on one monitor?
> 
> Your results are identical to mine, with 1 Titan and 3290x1920 (3 x 1080p portrait surround)


This is with 2 titans in 5760x1080, 2d surround. My single monitor sli scores are..



(max possible settings in valley)

I didnt even know you could run 2d/3d surround with one card.
(ignore my 7600 build windows please, was RIGHT after install, had yet to put my key in)

I REALLY want to go pickup a 3770k to see if it helps solve some of these issues. the ~30 fps valley score stays the same NO matter the video settings, which to me means its not lack of GPU power, its lack of CPU power.

This is my own theory developed in the days of having a low quality tower trying to play HIGH cpu demand games like mmo's n such.

anyone have an old x79 board/chip laying around>?!

(squide you always complain about people not reading your entire post look at the picture titanx2)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 2D, i have 2D monitors atleast.
> This is with 2 titans in 5760x1080, 2d surround. My single monitor sli scores are..


Well you stated your Valley bench was 3d surround on your previous post before you edited it.









It looks like your setup is only running the performance of one Titan in surround. Weird.What diver are you running? Is this low performance in all games in surround?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> here we go, heres the 5760x1080 bench... seems SOOO low, considering my 1 monitor results are like 200fps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> here we go, heres the 5760x1080 bench... seems SOOO low, considering my 1 monitor results are like 200fps
> quote]
> what exact resolution is that?
> 
> something is not right. that's even with AA off? here's what I get at 3840x2160
> 
> 
> 
> wow - post got messed upo when the site went down...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Didnt see AA off. Yeah, I get 29 fps with AA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 2D, i have 2D monitors atleast.
> This is with 2 titans in 5760x1080, 2d surround. My single monitor sli scores are..
> (squide you always complain about people not reading your entire post look at the picture titanx2)


can you run the bench and while running hit F12. it will drop a screen shot to your root user location. post that here... and make sure you have SLI enabled


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hello guys i come to ask a favor is anyone can share with me a Titan vBios please. pm it or post it back here. thank you.
> 
> skyn3t


what are you looking for?

alternative Titan BIOSes spreadsheet.xls 12k .xls file


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> here we go, heres the 5760x1080 bench... seems SOOO low, considering my 1 monitor results are like 200fps
> quote]
> what exact resolution is that?
> 
> something is not right. that's even with AA off? here's what I get at 3840x2160
> 
> 
> 
> wow - post got messed upo when the site went down...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Didnt see AA off. Yeah, I get 29 fps with AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The exact resolution is 5760x1080, zero bezel correction in this instance.

Yes, in the tri-monitor screenshot AA is Off. the other single monitor bench with ~115fps is max settings w/ 8xssaa... i'll run some more with better screen shots when i get back from the nightly joint/dog walk.

are the higher quality quote's new? Never noticed the multi-layering before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The exact resolution is 5760x1080, zero bezel correction in this instance.
> 
> Yes, in the tri-monitor screenshot AA is Off. the other single monitor bench with ~115fps is max settings w/ 8xssaa... i'll run some more with better screen shots when i get back from the nightly joint/dog walk.


it will all look better then


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The swifttech 665 is a rebranded D5 pump. It or the liang DDC 3.2 are very good. Either can be obtained without the rebranding and added premium.
> The Koolance 380i is a very good cpu block andkoolance has it's own on-line store. Fast and easy returns,tho i never have needed to. Excellent connectors and the best zero drip QDCs


Yes indeed, it is a d5 pump. But notice that the particular model I listed is a pwm pump which most d5 are not. It is a modified D5 pump.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what are you looking for?
> 
> alternative Titan BIOSes spreadsheet.xls 12k .xls file


just the moded bios you guys have been using if you can upload it i will be very happy. thanks in advice.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just the moded bios you guys have been using if you can upload it i will be very happy. thanks in advice.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/5520#post_19577398


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yupp, grease grease on the vrams, clu on the dye! That stuff is so over powered you can literally dab the brush to the needle and have enough for a gpu dye.
> 
> Back on 3 monitors, hoping i'm stable finally. Wish i actually knew what the problem was... cpu? gpu? driver? Why can i no longer run 4.6 overclock? Why are these crashes never leading to blue screens? BWAHHHH needs to be September now!


3570k seems to behave strangely once you OC past 4.6GHz. Mine was stable for a few days until it began to crash last night. I've increased the vcore once again and now doing Prime95.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/5520#post_19577398


thank you


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 3570k seems to behave strangely once you OC past 4.6GHz. Mine was stable for a few days until it began to crash last night. I've increased the vcore once again and now doing Prime95.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


I had mine stable at 4.6-4.7 for over 6 months, the only thing that has changed since then is adding my Titans. I guess its possible the few degrees increase in my loop has reduced my 3570k overclockibility, but not to the point where i can barely run 4.0-4.2? The CPU temp only went up like 3-5c with the addition of my Titans. I'm now starting to believe its the titans them selves that are causing all the instability, how they would affect my cpu overclock i still don't know.

If anyone else here just so happens to be on a 3570k in 3d surround w/ sli titans, leme know. I would love to do some number comparisons.(yes, i know what hwbot is)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yes indeed, it is a d5 pump. But notice that the particular model I listed is a pwm pump which most d5 are not. It is a modified D5 pump.


sure is. the PWM is available directly from Xylem/Liang. Here's the product documentation from the company that Swiftteck et al buy em from.

SS-07R1_D5-Plastics.pdf 307k .pdf file


but as asked, let's talk Titans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just the moded bios you guys have been using if you can upload it i will be very happy. thanks in advice.


there are several. naennon's, TI and several/many others. what characteristics are you looking for? also, i think you can PM naennon if you want him to do a specific one for you and post it to his 1percent page,

http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure is. the PWM is available directly from Xylem/Liang. Here's the product documentation from the company that Swiftteck et al buy em from.
> 
> SS-07R1_D5-Plastics.pdf 307k .pdf file
> 
> 
> but as asked, let's talk Titans.


Thanks for the info brother. I was not aware Liang give the option to control pwm from factory. Usually I only see D5 variants with potentiometer. Yes, back on track to titans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thanks for the info brother. I was not aware Liang give the option to control pwm from factory. Usually I only see D5 variants with potentiometer. Yes, back on track to titans.


yeah bro, it's all good.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Maybe you can help me with an issue I'm having. I'm running 4-way SLI Titans and I'm using vsync + 59 FPS frame limiter (with 60 Hz screens) for playing at 7680x1440 (8064x1440 bezel-corrected) without input lag.
> 
> This works well when games aren't too demanding, but in some non-demanding games like Dirt 3 I get throttling. My cards go to 875 MHz and my FPS goes from 59 to 34 :s If I do a vid-restart, sometimes it goes back to 59 in the same exact scene. I know for a fact I can run the entire game maxed out at a rock solid 60 fps with not much GPU usage. This downlocking seems to be happening when the scene is perceived to be not demanding at all.
> 
> It also goes to 34 fps in the game menus. In Sleeping Dogs the game menu is 2560x1440 and I get 34 fps with ~10% GPU usage and 59 FPS in the game itself at 8064x1440 and ~60-70% GPU usage.
> 
> I'm currently running the EVGA SC BIOS, I would like something with similar clocks (don't need any extra heat or noise), but without the cards downclocking for no reason. Am I looking in the right direction for fixing this issue? Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


I had the same problem with crysis2.
I never use vsinc but the crysis2 profile was somehow reset so when entering the game I was surprised and worried, fps between 60 and 34. And huge throttling, then I realized it is vsinc.
Just to tell you nothing is wrong with your rig


----------



## skupples

here are the better pictures.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Its funny because the only water cooling ive done on a pc is the closed loop h100. lol just bolt it on and plug in. However I'm not fully scared to do it since I'm a Mechanical Fitter by trade and worked for 5 years in the water industry. Hence why I know about not using vasoline and I know all my components and how a system should work but I'm sure their is little knick knack tricks that are specific to PC watercooling that I dont know. Also what is the quality brands that dont break. If I go this route its going to be epic!!! So any help is appreciated during this research phase. Thanks lads.


I suggest you to see if you can use 140 sized rads instead of 120.
I made a comparison reading through different reviews.
Finally I got the xspc 420 rad 3x140 and fitted in under the top of my phantom case.
It fits not touching the motherboard by 1-2 millimeters















I choosed that rad because it gives the same performance of many 6 mm high radiator but it is only 4,5mm high and as said fits in.
Then if you cool 3 titans and a cpu and do overclock you need I would say at least another of these or of the same cooling surface.
Go to websites like aquatuning.com (dunno what do you have in the USA) take a meter and see what would fit and where.
I have severals yatel loon fans the one that reach 2300 rpm but at 1500 are quite.
I have a fan controller and the nzxt inbuilt phantom fan controller.
So think where to put rads and fans, you need a pump (I suggest ddc with a good cover that holds down vibrations), you need a reservoir...
Of course you need waterblocks. I took universalwaterblocks.
For my gtx 680 I cut the borders of the base of the ek universal gpu blocks to make these fit on the card without removing else than the cover and the radiator. I havent dismounted yet the gtx titan wich of I have 3 since a few weeks and running very hot and loud without watercooling.

I made lots of researches about waterflow in blocks in radiators capability of cooling of radiators efficiency of one block compared to the other... Still made my mistakes but that is making my own experience without anybody to follow. You will make them too and maybe realize you need a bigger tower or that the fusion reservoir with 16 leds and one neon you liked so much doesn't actually fit in a proper way without cutting the case.

Very very important is make the waterloop run without the rest of the compone ts connected







or get an insurance for the titans


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you to see if you can use 140 sized rads instead of 120.
> I made a comparison reading through different reviews.
> Finally I got the xspc 420 rad 3x140 and fitted in under the top of my phantom case.
> It fits not touching the motherboard by 1-2 millimeters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choosed that rad because it gives the same performance of many 6 mm high radiator but it is only 4,5mm high and as said fits in.
> Then if you cool 3 titans and a cpu and do overclock you need I would say at least another of these or of the same cooling surface.
> Go to websites like aquatuning.com (dunno what do you have in the USA) take a meter and see what would fit and where.
> I have severals yatel loon fans the one that reach 2300 rpm but at 1500 are quite.
> I have a fan controller and the nzxt inbuilt phantom fan controller.
> So think where to put rads and fans, you need a pump (I suggest ddc with a good cover that holds down vibrations), you need a reservoir...
> Of course you need waterblocks. I took universalwaterblocks.
> For my gtx 680 I cut the borders of the base of the ek universal gpu blocks to make these fit on the card without removing else than the cover and the radiator. I havent dismounted yet the gtx titan wich of I have 3 since a few weeks and running very hot and loud without watercooling.
> 
> I made lots of researches about waterflow in blocks in radiators capability of cooling of radiators efficiency of one block compared to the other... Still made my mistakes but that is making my own experience without anybody to follow. You will make them too and maybe realize you need a bigger tower or that the fusion reservoir with 16 leds and one neon you liked so much doesn't actually fit in a proper way without cutting the case.
> 
> Very very important is make the waterloop run without the rest of the compone ts connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or get an insurance for the titans


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> here are the better pictures.


so that's the stock SC bios (.92) or a mod? Your gpus are at different clocks (shouldn't matter that much) and usually would not require 1.2V to run at the clocks shown, but both are in the game. Need a little more info - which bios, what OC? I'm not on multimonitors (straight 4K resolution) so maybe those more familiar with surround can be more help. But it's certain that you should be getting >40 FPS.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so that's the stock SC bios (.92) or a mod? Your gpus are at different clocks (shouldn't matter that much) and usually would not require 1.2V to run at the clocks shown, but both are in the game. Need a little more info - which bios, what OC? I'm not on multimonitors (straight 4K resolution) so maybe those more familiar with surround can be more help. But it's certain that you should be getting >40 FPS.


stock SC bios, no OC. though one card runs close to 50hz lower then the other, so i try to compensate. i pushed volts and power up that time to see if it made any difference, it did not.

Something i know nothing about. Some one on the steam forums tried telling me that i would bottleneck my cpu's cache with 3 monitors very easily in high demand situations. games/benches, and that it would be something i "notice" more with titans then my 670s due to the massive increase in gpu power. Allowing for more throttling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> stock SC bios, no OC. though one card runs close to 50hz lower then the other, so i try to compensate. i pushed volts and power up that time to see if it made any difference, it did not.
> 
> Something i know nothing about. Some one on the steam forums tried telling me that i would bottleneck my cpu's cache with 3 monitors very easily in high demand situations. games/benches, and that it would be something i "notice" more with titans then my 670s due to the massive increase in gpu power. Allowing for more throttling.


Throttling? no evidence of it in your precision trace. enable the binary flags for power throttling (and the rest if you like) to see if there is any T going on. but it does not look to be with what you have posted.

so... no OC and you set +38mV? try putting everything back to stock on the GPU. You should be getting much higher scores and FPS. Check the NVCP and set to "Balanced" (vs Quality) see if that helps.


----------



## Jpmboy

here's a 4K run at 4X AA using the TI bios (just did it) - boost is disabled in this bios. note the "reasons" in the binaries on the PX monitor . If it throttles, it shows in those parameters also. 4K is 8.3M pixels.


----------



## skupples

OK, so what i'm calling throttling is not i guess. I'm talking about gpu usage in the 50-60%... Right now, thats what i'm trying to understand. low fps, AND low usage

also, my scores with +38 are = to or slightly greater then stock voltage.

oh yeah, the other big issue. Video drivers crashing when cpu is even the slightest bit over clocked.

Think it may be time to get off this stock bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Throttling? no evidence of it in your precision trace. enable the binary flags for power throttling (and the rest if you like) to see if there is any T going on. but it does not look to be with what you have posted.
> 
> so... no OC and you set +38mV? try putting everything back to stock on the GPU. You should be getting much higher scores and FPS. Check the NVCP and set to "Balanced" (vs Quality) see if that helps.


Talking about the texture filter settings? K!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK, so what i'm calling throttling is not i guess. I'm talking about gpu usage in the 50-60%... Right now, thats what i'm trying to understand. low fps, AND low usage
> 
> also, my scores with +38 are = to or slightly greater then stock voltage.


idk... good power supply i'm sure.pcie3 is okay (native for ivy) ... i'd head over to the valley thread an see if any of the MM guys there have an insight. it's likely a simple setting in NVCP or something. you get higher gpu utilization with 1080 and not with 3x1080 as i understand it.

2 titans should do like 120 with stock clocks and boost right OOTB at 1080p in valley bench.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


----------



## skupples

I think your right, time to move this problem on to other threads, thx for the help. Iv'e been tweeking NVCP settings all night. Nothing increases the scores, not even OC'ing the gpu's.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i can set anything you want... just msg me


Thank you for the SC BIOS you made me, but unfortunately it didn't fix my issue. Framerate still goes to 34 FPS when usage is low. Is there any way I can force it to run on max all the time?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Enable kboost
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Thank you for the SC BIOS you made me, but unfortunately it didn't fix my issue. Framerate still goes to 34 FPS when usage is low. Is there any way I can force it to run on max all the time?


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Enable kboost


It stopped going to 34 fps in the menu, but now goes to 34 fps in the game (Sleeping Dogs). Whatever, I guess I'll just learn to live with it. Thanks anyway, guys.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric




----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Number 1? Nice! The steam version is pretty funny though. They will give you achievements for certain scores.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> It stopped going to 34 fps in the menu, but now goes to 34 fps in the game (Sleeping Dogs). Whatever, I guess I'll just learn to live with it. Thanks anyway, guys.


Try to disable vsync


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


3960x yummy!


----------



## fnyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 3960x yummy!


I have a spare 3960x
xD i like useing my 3930k insted og my 3960x dont knoe why xD


----------



## hatlesschimp

huh?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> huh?


I can help:

I have a spare 3960x.








I like using my 3930k instead of my 3960x, I don't know why.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I can help:
> 
> I have a spare 3960x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like using my 3930k instead of my 3960x, I don't know why.


Translator too?


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Try to disable vsync


Then it runs fine, but my goal is to get rid of tearing.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Then it runs fine, but my goal is to get rid of tearing.


K Boost doesn't work, unlocked bios didn't help but disabling vsync runs fine?
It seems there is something wrong with your driver/nvidia settings configs.

Just get rid of those drivers and clean install them. Don't keep any previous settings.

If you are already running the latest drivers ( 320.49 WHQL ), try using 314.22.
Some people are still experiencing some weirdness with 320.XX

GL

EDIT: Sorry, i completly forgot that you are the guy with 4-Way.
Did you try disabling SLI to see if your problem persist?
I'm pretty sure this is all driver related.


----------



## cravinmild

I am having issues with the latest drivers also. BF3 crashes constantly. Afterburner needed to be removed as I could not even start some games while it was installed. Evga PresX works much better for my system. I get some artifacts now and then also stalls and a lot of freezing/massive FPS drops for from time to time.

580 showed no signs of these issues


----------



## quakeas

Hies,

got the rig today and working alright, but how to config precisionX to overclock the cards?

seems i cant even touch the memory boost else 3d mark just crashes

That's with 3 cards on water and stock bios, temps are 40° after several 3d marks runs


----------



## Kaapstad

I am thinking about getting a Titan for a 4770k build

As in the title, I am planning to build a 4770k rig plus a GTX Titan

Has anyone done this yet and if so how did it perform

Thanks.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hies,
> 
> got the rig today and working alright, but how to config precisionX to overclock the cards?
> 
> seems i cant even touch the memory boost else 3d mark just crashes
> 
> That's with 3 cards on water and stock bios, temps are 40° after several 3d marks runs


Memory on Titans are already on the edge. Some people are lucky enough to get a good overclock on them and others just can't get anything out of it.
Just focus your overclock on core. Flashing the cards didn't help me with memory overclock either.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I am planning to build a 4770k rig plus a GTX Titan
> 
> Has anyone done this yet and if so how did it perform
> 
> Thanks.


What do you think? Top processor with top gpu... You know what you will get.
If you want specific details with that config ( FPS or something... ), you should check reviews.


----------



## cravinmild

^^^ lol, little harsh







^^^

Not saying I know but your wording could be better


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> here are the better pictures.


Do your cards run at x8 1.1 under load also.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ^^^ lol, little harsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Not saying I know but your wording could be better


I already know how the Titan performs, what I don't know is how much better it will perform with a 4770k compared to the older CPUs.

The purpose of the build will be for a bit of benching on various benchmarks, at the moment I get my butt kicked with a single card by people using 2500k, 2700k and 3770k's. What I need to know is what sort of increase the extra efficiency of the 4770k brings.

My normal rig is X79 based with a 3930k, not good with a single card.

Thanks


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I already know how the Titan performs, what I don't know is how much better it will perform with a 4770k compared to the older CPUs.
> 
> The purpose of the build will be for a bit of benching on various benchmarks, at the moment I get my butt kicked with a single card by people using 2500k, 2700k and 3770k's. What I need to know is what sort of increase the extra efficiency of the 4770k brings.
> 
> My normal rig is X79 based with a 3930k, not good with a single card.
> 
> Thanks


You downsizing Kaapstad, after tearing it up on HoF with your quads?








I am doing a 4770k build with a 780. If I can get going soon enough, I will let you know how it does with a Titan. Might have one lying around somewhere.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I already know how the Titan performs, what I don't know is how much better it will perform with a 4770k compared to the older CPUs.
> 
> The purpose of the build will be for a bit of benching on various benchmarks, at the moment I get my butt kicked with a single card by people using 2500k, 2700k and 3770k's. What I need to know is what sort of increase the extra efficiency of the 4770k brings.
> 
> My normal rig is X79 based with a 3930k, not good with a single card.
> 
> Thanks


4770k offers almost no performance increase over a 3770k. On some games you get 2-5 fps increase at most.

4770k has significantly better integrated graphics than 3770k, which means 4th gen processors are the way to go for laptops and ultra books.

So you can pretty much expect the same results as people with 3770k CPUs.

X79 with SLI titans seems to really dominate.


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Memory on Titans are already on the edge. Some people are lucky enough to get a good overclock on them and others just can't get anything out of it.
> Just focus your overclock on core. Flashing the cards didn't help me with memory overclock either.


So i'm like stuck at +150mhz (non SC card so thats +150 from stock), and cant touch the memory

isnt that kinda bad ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> So i'm like stuck at +150mhz (non SC card so thats +150 from stock), and cant touch the memory
> 
> isnt that kinda bad ?


+150 doesn't mean much with these new cards. What is your boost speed under load. Also since you are running 3 titans your overclocks will not be as high as other peoples with single or dual cards. You are limited by your slowest card so even if you got 2 cards with great memory and one sucks then they will all look like they suck.

I think you can actually un-link the cards and oc them separately to get more out of them in sli.


----------



## quakeas

How can i know which card suck ?

Asic is like 74%, 76%, last card is 55%, what does this mean exactly :d


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> K Boost doesn't work, unlocked bios didn't help but disabling vsync runs fine?
> It seems there is something wrong with your driver/nvidia settings configs.
> 
> Just get rid of those drivers and clean install them. Don't keep any previous settings.
> 
> If you are already running the latest drivers ( 320.49 WHQL ), try using 314.22.
> Some people are still experiencing some weirdness with 320.XX
> 
> GL
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, i completly forgot that you are the guy with 4-Way.
> Did you try disabling SLI to see if your problem persist?
> I'm pretty sure this is all driver related.


It's basically it looks like this. Vsync causes frames to be rendered at either 60 fps or ~30 fps with no middle ground.

When Vsync and frame limiter are enabled, my fps will drop to 34 if the scene to render is too demanding and it can't render at 60 fps (high GPU usage at 34 fps). It will go back to 59 in a less demanding scene.

When a scene is not demanding enough, the GPUs downclock and fps drops to 34 since it can't actually render it at 59 fps with lower clocks. At 34 fps GPU usage is still too low for it to increase clocks, but not enough to hit 59 fps at low clocks.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> How can i know which card suck ?
> 
> Asic is like 74%, 76%, last card is 55%, what does this mean exactly :d


150 is not bad. i could not get past 135 .....








try the modded bios if you want to get max overclock. sorry, if this has already been suggested.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> How can i know which card suck ?
> 
> Asic is like 74%, 76%, last card is 55%, what does this mean exactly :d


I don't think anyone really knows if ASIC affects OC ability. I wouldn't worry too much. You have 3 titans so OC'ing is not as important because you already have so much gpu power. I would actually try and leave the care clock alone and try to OC memory more. Memory OC is probably more important with 3 titans because bandwidth does not add up in sli.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I already know how the Titan performs, what I don't know is how much better it will perform with a 4770k compared to the older CPUs.
> 
> The purpose of the build will be for a bit of benching on various benchmarks, at the moment I get my butt kicked with a single card by people using 2500k, 2700k and 3770k's. What I need to know is what sort of increase the extra efficiency of the 4770k brings.
> 
> My normal rig is X79 based with a 3930k, not good with a single card.
> 
> Thanks


Poor choice of words. I really didn't mean to be harsh at all.
It's just difficult do answer the question "how should it perform?" without knowing what you really mean.

Since you want to benchmark, sure you will get better results than those who are running 3770k or less.
But don't expect so much. 4770k brings 5-10% increase over 3770k.
In real life, almost no difference.

This topic is so big, someone might have already posted some benchmarks with a 4770k & a Titan.
Might wanna take a look...


----------



## quakeas

Yeah well **** it, think i'll just leave it at that and flash the bios in 2 years when i need the extra fps

thanks folks


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I am thinking about getting a Titan for a 4770k build
> 
> As in the title, I am planning to build a 4770k rig plus a GTX Titan
> 
> Has anyone done this yet and if so how did it perform
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4731802
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/570740

maximum performance with single gpu - what else


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Number 1? Nice! The steam version is pretty funny though. They will give you achievements for certain scores.


OOOOVER 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> How can i know which card suck ?
> 
> Asic is like 74%, 76%, last card is 55%, what does this mean exactly :d


OC each one individually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I am having issues with the latest drivers also. BF3 crashes constantly. Afterburner needed to be removed as I could not even start some games while it was installed. Evga PresX works much better for my system. I get some artifacts now and then also stalls and a lot of freezing/massive FPS drops for from time to time.
> 
> 580 showed no signs of these issues


I had same exact issues with almost all 320 beta & WHQL drivers and BF3. Here is what fixed it for me:

Disable SLI(if running) & close Precision X prior to installing driver
Clean install of 320.49
Run repair install of BF3 via Origin application
Reboot


----------



## quakeas

Is there any way i can know which card sucks ? Seems like too much a bad luck having 3 cards on which i can't overclock any higher than +99 mhz (any higher crashes games) and no memory boost at all


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> OC each one individually.
> I had same exact issues with almost all 320 beta & WHQL drivers and BF3. Here is what fixed it for me:
> 
> Disable SLI(if running) & close Precision X prior to installing driver
> Clean install of 320.49
> Run repair install of BF3 via Origin application
> Reboot


Don't just close precX, uninstall it and do not save profile.

it's highly highly recommended to return cards to default and uninstall overclocking programs before uninstalling then re-installing new drivers.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Is there any way i can know which card sucks ? Seems like too much a bad luck having 3 cards on which i can't overclock any higher than +99 mhz (any higher crashes games) and no memory boost at all


Test each card individually


----------



## bendover

Is it safe to run Titan voltage set to 1.2125? Currently have 1.187. Some people say it's absolutely safe and other it might damage the card.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Is it safe to run Titan voltage set to 1.2125? Currently have 1.187. Some people say it's absolutely safe and other it might damage the card.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Safe. It's a tink more voltage than stock.

whoopee...


----------



## Creator

I've been running 1.212V during 3D load since custom bios became available early March. And my Titan has not degraded in overclock-ability at all. I don't think Nvidia would allow for it through them if it wasn't safe. Plus, plenty of GTX 670s and 680s have been running at that voltage for a very long time now without problems (they were modded to run 1.212V a long time ago).


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You downsizing Kaapstad, after tearing it up on HoF with your quads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing a 4770k build with a 780. If I can get going soon enough, I will let you know how it does with a Titan. Might have one lying around somewhere.


The quads are still going strong, I did 5203 on the heaven bench the other day.

What I am thinking about doing is building an additional rig to bench a single Titan but I think it would be best to use a 4770k. I was just wondering how others had got on with Haswell.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Poor choice of words. I really didn't mean to be harsh at all.
> It's just difficult do answer the question "how should it perform?" without knowing what you really mean.


No problem

I will have a look around and see if someone has posted some benchmarks.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> The quads are still going strong, I did 5203 on the heaven bench the other day.
> 
> What I am thinking about doing is building an additional rig to bench a single Titan but I think it would be best to use a 4770k. I was just wondering how others had got on with Haswell.


5203 on Heaven 4.0?!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't just close precX, uninstall it and do not save profile.
> 
> it's highly highly recommended to return cards to default and uninstall overclocking programs before uninstalling then re-installing new drivers.


Good point
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> The quads are still going strong, I did 5203 on the heaven bench the other day.
> 
> What I am thinking about doing is building an additional rig to bench a single Titan but I think it would be best to use a 4770k. I was just wondering how others had got on with Haswell.


I would do the 3960x with your Titan(s) build. 690 quad is great for benchmarking, not so great for gaming though with its 2gb vram & 256bit bus.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Good point
> I would do the 3960x with your Titan(s) build. 690 quad is great for benchmarking, not so great for gaming though with its 2gb vram & 256bit bus.


i think he is referring to his 4 way Titans


----------



## cravinmild

I have a single titan with an older 2700k/MIVE. I can do some runs for comparing against your shinny new tech. Pick your settings/benchmark and ill do the run


----------



## quakeas

Just OC'd the card, scored 30k with 3d mark with stock bios

thanks


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Just OC'd the card, scored 30k with 3d mark with stock bios
> 
> thanks


Great score








Bet you can get it to at least 32K if you keep tweaking








You got some good benchers here..just take a peek few posts above, a number of other guys too, and only one on liquid nitro for cpu only. 4 way is very cpu and ram bottle necked ...ram affects your physics score big time


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 5203 on Heaven 4.0?!


Yes it was heaven 4

I also did another run where I got 5209 but the PC crashed as it was saving the pic and I only got half the shot lol


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Good point
> I would do the 3960x with your Titan(s) build. 690 quad is great for benchmarking, not so great for gaming though with its 2gb vram & 256bit bus.


I use a 3930k with my Titans, it is faster than both my 3960x and 3970x, that's the silicon lottery for you lol.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I have a single titan with an older 2700k/MIVE. I can do some runs for comparing against your shinny new tech. Pick your settings/benchmark and ill do the run


It is nice of you to offer but I run several benchmarking threads on another forum with lots of 2700s on there unfortunately we have no 4770k + Titans. There are plenty of 4770k's but they are paired up with GTX 780s

Thankyou for the offer though.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OOOOVER 9000!!!!!!!!


Haha that one had me giggling like a little schoolgirl.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> Is it safe to run Titan voltage set to 1.2125? Currently have 1.187. Some people say it's absolutely safe and other it might damage the card.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


1.2v is fine. Just try to keep your Titan under 70C during load to prevent throttling.


----------



## skupples

Assuming i do not fail at bios flashing, i shouldn't have to remove either of my titans correct? Just remove the SLI bridge/disable SLI?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Assuming i do not fail at bios flashing, i shouldn't have to remove either of my titans correct? Just remove the SLI bridge/disable SLI?


no need to disable sli or remove the sli bridge (doing the later will not work). Just type "nvflash --list" and note the index number of the cards. then:

nvflash --protectoff (enter 0, then do again and enter 1 or what ever the index numbers are from "list". note: a PEX chip will have an index #)
nvflash --index=0 --save[name.rom]
nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 [newrom.rom]
hit "y" when asked
let it finish, then save& flash the other index number the same way.

done.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> How can i know which card suck ?
> 
> Asic is like 74%, 76%, last card is 55%, what does this mean exactly :d


if you can rma the 55% card, do it. If you check the idle and load volts required for that card, it's probably higher than the other two (e-leakage). mine was... but not any more!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I have a single titan with an older 2700k/MIVE. I can do some runs for comparing against your shinny new tech. Pick your settings/benchmark and ill do the run


run the [Official] Valley Benchmark settings.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you can rma the 55% card, do it. If you check the idle and load volts required for that card, it's probably higher than the other two (e-leakage). mine was... but not any more!


Man I wish I could RMA mine...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Man I wish I could RMA mine...


Why?


----------



## skupples

Wont the 350w TI bios blow out/crash my 850w psu? (only been downloaded 390 times







) thats not allot of testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wont the 350w TI bios blow out/crash my 850w psu? (only been downloaded 390 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) thats not allot of testing.


it's well tested. I don;t know which 850 you have, but i seriously doubt it will blow the PS. Use naennons then. Or the hydrocopper bios. The question is whether a bios switch will cure the REALLY poor frame rates you are getting. what bios' are you using again?

oh - note that the TI bios does not boost. the clock you set holds steady and down clocks/volys with no/low load. i leave mine at 1175mV and +143/+496 for most games.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wont the 350w TI bios blow out/crash my 850w psu? (only been downloaded 390 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) thats not allot of testing.


just saw your response on the valley thread. if adding the titans to your rig fkd your cpu OC and gives real poor performance with the GPUs... maybe your psu IS weak?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just saw your response on the valley thread. if adding the titans to your rig fkd your cpu OC and gives real poor performance with the GPUs... maybe your psu IS weak?


It's highly possible, good ol' corsair 850, means its actaully ~790. Which means i would be really pushing it under load.

Iv'e been browsing the classifieds for a 1200w+ psu with native tri-sli support.

Could go pickup a 1200i from compusa, but sooo expensive/overpriced.

Iv'e been wondering if its power related all along.. The lamp plugged into the power strip my tower is plugged into often flickers when i put the system under load. It reminds me of our emergency generator, plug in too many pieces of the house and everything starts to dim.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's highly possible, good ol' corsair 850, means its actaully ~790. Which means i would be really pushing it under load.
> 
> Iv'e been browsing the classifieds for a 1200w+ psu with native tri-sli support.
> 
> Could go pickup a 1200i from compusa, but sooo expensive/overpriced.
> 
> Iv'e been wondering if its power related all along.. The lamp plugged into the power strip my tower is plugged into often flickers when i put the system under load. It reminds me of our emergency generator, plug in too many pieces of the house and everything starts to dim.


I am actually in the same boat. I am thinking 1 - 2 more titans even though I don't have much of a need for it.... But 7680 x 1600 can be rough on a card. However, I have an AX860 PSU.... I am thinking with my setup of:

i7-930 o/C 4.1GHZ
Gigabyte x58-ud5
6GB System memory
3 WD Red 3tb
3 Seagate 1.5TB
PX-800 DVD/RW
10 System fans
1 EVGA Titan
Plan to get 1-2 more EVGA Titan

My system may not be able to handle 2. But a Corsaid 1200i seems to possibly be such overkill..... Still need rep to sell my new ax860


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's highly possible, good ol' corsair 850, means its actaully ~790. Which means i would be really pushing it under load.
> 
> Iv'e been browsing the classifieds for a 1200w+ psu with native tri-sli support.
> 
> Could go pickup a 1200i from compusa, but sooo expensive/overpriced.
> 
> Iv'e been wondering if its power related all along.. The lamp plugged into the power strip my tower is plugged into often flickers when i put the system under load. It reminds me of our emergency generator, plug in too many pieces of the house and everything starts to dim.


Quite possible it is the PSU as a mentioned before to you. I measured 810w being pulled from the outlet in my system with two titans running 3dmark...Granted my 3930x alone draws 200w







You don't have a friend nearby with a beefier PSU that you could borrow? You might be able even to plug it in without having to uninstall your PSU (or his/her) siding both cases and plugging everything. In that way you can put that hypothesis to rest (or confirm it) and move on to the next box in the checklist.

good luck...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why?


My Titan boosts only to 918MHz at stock settings. I need 1.212v to be stable in games at only 1071MHz.


----------



## Shogon

From what I've read don't bother with the ax1200i, you'll be paying for broken software or something like that. There's other brands that could be cheaper vs. corsair. I'm glad I went with the x1250 considering my 3rd Titan may be here this, or next week.

And skupples my room does the same thing, recently with summer I can't even fold, or have more then my HTPC and game PC on. otherwise I trip the circuit breaker. Maybe your pulling too much in the room in general? Just a thought, probably not the case. Just saw your post in the surround thread, and I see you've narrowed it to a possible power issue. Hope that is the cause of all your issues and your able to fix it.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's highly possible, good ol' corsair 850, means its actaully ~790. Which means i would be really pushing it under load.
> 
> Iv'e been browsing the classifieds for a 1200w+ psu with native tri-sli support.
> 
> Could go pickup a 1200i from compusa, but sooo expensive/overpriced.
> 
> Iv'e been wondering if its power related all along.. The lamp plugged into the power strip my tower is plugged into often flickers when i put the system under load. It reminds me of our emergency generator, plug in too many pieces of the house and everything starts to dim.


You can try Super Flower PSUs. They are pretty cheap and the 1000W Platinum one is really good.


----------



## exyia

crap, power supply talk

I just took out my 1200W today - I bought it this past weekend thinking I would need more headroom to overclock my CPU and have room for a 3rd Titan down the line

then I "got real"







and realized I *seriously* wouldn't go for a 3rd Titan, and once I do OC my CPU, I don't expect to volt it over ~1.3V - PSU calculators told me 800W minimum, 850W recommended - so I put my 850W Thermaltake SMART PSU back in, and packaged my 1200W OCZ to return this weekend at MicroCenter (would be nice to get my $240 back)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> From what I've read don't bother with the ax1200i, you'll be paying for broken software or something like that. There's other brands that could be cheaper vs. corsair. I'm glad I went with the x1250 considering my 3rd Titan may be here this, or next week.
> 
> And skupples my room does the same thing, recently with summer I can't even fold, or have more then my HTPC and game PC on. otherwise I trip the circuit breaker. Maybe your pulling too much in the room in general? Just a thought, probably not the case. Just saw your post in the surround thread, and I see you've narrowed it to a possible power issue. Hope that is the cause of all your issues and your able to fix it.


Anything is possible, I'm also going to go buy a new power strip tomorrow as the one i'm using is literally 20+ years old.









Yes, corsair link is another never ending work in progress piece of junk software that is soo redundant that i can't figure out why they would ever invest sooo much money in a closed circuit monitoring software system... Like, seriously how many people have CORSAIR Everything these days?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quite possible it is the PSU as a mentioned before to you. I measured 810w being pulled from the outlet in my system with two titans running 3dmark...Granted my 3930x alone draws 200w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a friend nearby with a beefier PSU that you could borrow? You might be able even to plug it in without having to uninstall your PSU (or his/her) siding both cases and plugging everything. In that way you can put that hypothesis to rest (or confirm it) and move on to the next box in the checklist.
> 
> good luck...


Unfortunately i do not, but I could easily go buy a psu and return it if it's not the issue... I'm going to reformat before i start spending money though, as i would like to save all possible funds for ivy-e rebuild. If it was my CPU dying i would be getting blue screens left and right, so that being the case is unlikely.


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> 1.2v is fine. Just try to keep your Titan under 70C during load to prevent throttling.


No throttling as I'm using Ti Bios







Have done some benchmarking with 1.2v and temp never went over 80c.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 5203 on Heaven 4.0?!


Here is the pic



And here is the one that got away, the pc crashed as it was saving the pic lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im thinking of water cooling is my ax1200i going to hold up against a 3930k at 4.6ghz + 3 titans OC'd.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im thinking of water cooling is my ax1200i going to hold up against a 3930k at 4.6ghz + 3 titans OC'd.


Yes.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> No throttling as I'm using Ti Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have done some benchmarking with 1.2v and temp never went over 80c.


By throttling I mean the GPU boost throttling which takes place at every 10C starting from 70C. Some of the custom bios remove this temperature throttling but I'm not sure if Ti bios does that.


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bendover*
> 
> No throttling as I'm using Ti Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have done some benchmarking with 1.2v and temp never went over 80c.
> 
> 
> 
> By throttling I mean the GPU boost throttling which takes place at every 10C starting from 70C. Some of the custom bios remove this temperature throttling but I'm not sure if Ti bios does that.
Click to expand...

Yes it does...removes boost and keeps clock steady.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quakeas

so wait, when i'm pushing the clock trying to overclock, what stops me is 3d mark shutting down the computer/sometimes freezing

if it was only the computer shutting down i'd say it a PSU issue but sometimes it just freezes

Can 3d mark make the computer shut down or i'm looking for something else here ? My psu should be 200w above what's recommanded, but i've never heard of 3d mark shutting down the pc


----------



## Professional

Ok, i am new to this card, and finally after my first rig is done and working now, i would like to know where i can get the latest or best driver for my Titan card?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples,

I cant decide which water block I should choose with my 3-way sli Titans. Which one do you think?

The EK-FC Titan SE


And EK have the nice one piece waterblock bridge


or

XSPC Razor GTX Titan


and I dont know what size/version of the water block bridge connectors i should buy from xspc to suit my MB


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi peoples,
> 
> I cant decide which water block I should choose with my 3-way sli Titans. Which one do you think?


I would get a full cover block that covers the VRMs also. Other than that they all perform the same and it's a preference on asthetics. I like the XSPC Razors myself.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> so wait, when i'm pushing the clock trying to overclock, what stops me is 3d mark shutting down the computer/sometimes freezing
> 
> if it was only the computer shutting down i'd say it a PSU issue but sometimes it just freezes
> 
> Can 3d mark make the computer shut down or i'm looking for something else here ? My psu should be 200w above what's recommanded, but i've never heard of 3d mark shutting down the pc


Sounds like an unstable OC. Some applications stress hardware different than others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Ok, i am new to this card, and finally after my first rig is done and working now, i would like to know where i can get the latest or best driver for my Titan card?


320.49 whql.
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> By throttling I mean the GPU boost throttling which takes place at every 10C starting from 70C.


Still talking about GPU Boost *2.0* ?


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I would get a full cover block that covers the VRMs also. Other than that they all perform the same and it's a preference on asthetics. I like the XSPC Razors myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an unstable OC. Some applications stress hardware different than others.
> 320.49 whql.
> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


Ah cool, this is the one i downloaded and now soon i will installed it, thank you very much!


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> so wait, when i'm pushing the clock trying to overclock, what stops me is 3d mark shutting down the computer/sometimes freezing
> 
> if it was only the computer shutting down i'd say it a PSU issue but sometimes it just freezes
> 
> Can 3d mark make the computer shut down or i'm looking for something else here ? My psu should be 200w above what's recommanded, but i've never heard of 3d mark shutting down the pc


Try just overclocking the GPUs and running 3dmark, if that is ok then try just overclocking the CPU. This should show which one is crashing the system.

For a while I ran 3 Titans overclocked and a 3970x @4.9 and used a corsair 1200i PSU, the measured power draw at the wall did reach 1100watts running benchmarks like 3dmark vantage and 3dmark11.


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Ah cool, this is the one i downloaded and now soon i will installed it, thank you very much!


Originally Posted by quakeas View Post

so wait, when i'm pushing the clock trying to overclock, what stops me is 3d mark shutting down the computer/sometimes freezing

if it was only the computer shutting down i'd say it a PSU issue but sometimes it just freezes

Can 3d mark make the computer shut down or i'm looking for something else here ? My psu should be 200w above what's recommanded, but i've never heard of 3d mark shutting down the pc mad.gif
Sounds like an unstable OC. Some applications stress hardware different than others.

Quote:


> Sounds like an unstable OC. Some applications stress hardware different than others.


would flashing the bios help stabilising overclock ?


----------



## iARDAs

A new driver is out guys

No mention of the Titan like usual but there are of course performance increases

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Here is the pic
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the one that got away, the pc crashed as it was saving the pic lol











I am sure you gave it to CDMan to add to the list to the top


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Originally Posted by quakeas View Post
> 
> so wait, when i'm pushing the clock trying to overclock, what stops me is 3d mark shutting down the computer/sometimes freezing
> 
> if it was only the computer shutting down i'd say it a PSU issue but sometimes it just freezes
> 
> Can 3d mark make the computer shut down or i'm looking for something else here ? My psu should be 200w above what's recommanded, but i've never heard of 3d mark shutting down the pc mad.gif
> Sounds like an unstable OC. Some applications stress hardware different than others.
> would flashing the bios help stabilising overclock ?


Overclock is unstable for sure. Most likely GPU..
Flashing the right bios could give you stable/consistent overclock


----------



## quakeas

May have to flash afterall...

Sigh


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> crap, power supply talk
> 
> I just took out my 1200W today - I bought it this past weekend thinking I would need more headroom to overclock my CPU and have room for a 3rd Titan down the line
> 
> then I "got real"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and realized I *seriously* wouldn't go for a 3rd Titan, and once I do OC my CPU, I don't expect to volt it over ~1.3V - PSU calculators told me 800W minimum, 850W recommended - so I put my 850W Thermaltake SMART PSU back in, and packaged my 1200W OCZ to return this weekend at MicroCenter (would be nice to get my $240 back)


Wait.... what are you planning to get? Basically right now for 2 titans my AX 860 should be fine then right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im thinking of water cooling is my ax1200i going to hold up against a 3930k at 4.6ghz + 3 titans OC'd.


Your sig shows 4 titans, I am really debating wha my next upgrade should be from a i7-930 / X58-ud5


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> A new driver is out guys
> 
> No mention of the Titan like usual but there are of course performance increases
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out


Yay. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> A new driver is out guys
> 
> No mention of the Titan like usual but there are of course performance increases
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out


For Windows 7?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Wait.... what are you planning to get? Basically right now for 2 titans my AX 860 should be fine then right?
> Your sig shows 4 titans, I am really debating wha my next upgrade should be from a i7-930 / X58-ud5


I will have to edit that I'm in the process of updating it all properly.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Windows 7?


It is there.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Kool sorry for being lazy Im just trying to do a million things at once and also why have I lost 3 REP points in the last week???


----------



## provost

may be there is a negative rep button hidden somewhere








seriously, if true, i be mad too


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> so wait, when i'm pushing the clock trying to overclock, what stops me is 3d mark shutting down the computer/sometimes freezing
> 
> if it was only the computer shutting down i'd say it a PSU issue but sometimes it just freezes
> 
> Can 3d mark make the computer shut down or i'm looking for something else here ? My psu should be 200w above what's recommanded, but i've never heard of 3d mark shutting down the pc


Try running 3D mark with the GPU at stock (no OC). Are you monitoring temps on both GPUs and CPU? Use HWINFO64 for that is a great program. If was the titans OC the driver would crash and recover to the desktop (usually). Sounds like cpu overheating to me and the protection clicking in and shutting down your system (which is weird since you are under water right?). If you run 3dmark with GPU on stock and your cpu is not overheating then you will figure it is the OC on the titans that were the culprit.

On a side note. The system you got is from Origin?

Good luck


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> My Titan boosts only to 918MHz at stock settings. I need 1.212v to be stable in games at only 1071MHz.


Tell EVGA that.


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Try running 3D mark with the GPU at stock (no OC). Are you monitoring temps on both GPUs and CPU? Use HWINFO64 for that is a great program. If was the titans OC the driver would crash and recover to the desktop (usually). Sounds like cpu overheating to me and the protection clicking in and shutting down your system (which is weird since you are under water right?). If you run 3dmark with GPU on stock and your cpu is not overheating then you will figure it is the OC on the titans that were the culprit.
> 
> On a side note. The system you got is from Origin?
> 
> Good luck


Yeah i'm Under water, the system comes form a shop in France

It doesnt actually shuts down, it restarts
I'm going with the GPU OC giving trouble, the CPU doesnt run hot at all - gets 50-55° after few 3d marks runs, 65° extrem maximum in games

Do you guys reckon flashing could push OC higher aswell or just stabilize what i can get from stock bios ? I'd say its the voltage dropping that makes the pc shut down but i wouldnt know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Yeah i'm Under water, the system comes form a shop in France
> 
> It doesnt actually shuts down, it restarts
> I'm going with the GPU OC giving trouble, the CPU doesnt run hot at all - gets 50-55° after few 3d marks runs, 65° extrem maximum in games
> 
> Do you guys reckon flashing could push OC higher aswell or just stabilize what i can get from stock bios ? I'd say its the voltage dropping that makes the pc shut down but i wouldnt know.


Depending upon which bios you flash to, both. In your multi gpu rig, each card is different so choose a, or a couple of generally good bios' (.90 and it's mods) and test. Fr my rig (and that is the key) the TI bios works very well AND i like the control of clock and volts it provides, but that is at the cost of Boost.


----------



## hatlesschimp

@Jpmboy - Your blood is worth bottling!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im thinking of water cooling is my ax1200i going to hold up against a 3930k at 4.6ghz + 3 titans OC'd.


I would sure as hell hope so.

When i first installed my titans 3Dmark wouldn't finish. I had to downclock my CPU. (yes ive been having these problems since day one)

About to order EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 Power Supply and kiss any PSU issues good bye for the rest of my life. hope it fits in my storm trooper, not much room left with the 240x80thick rad in the bottom.

Also thinking about driving up to performance-pc's tomorrow and getting 900D and a monsta 480 rad.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would sure as hell hope so.
> 
> When i first installed my titans 3Dmark wouldn't finish. I had to downclock my CPU. (yes ive been having these problems since day one)
> 
> About to order EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 Power Supply and kiss any PSU issues good bye for the rest of my life. hope it fits in my storm trooper, not much room left with the 240x80thick rad in the bottom.
> 
> Also thinking about driving up to performance-pc's tomorrow and getting 900D and a monsta 480 rad.


lol yeah Im chasing a 900d as well. Im going to mod it heaps though. I'm thinking all white.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> lol yeah Im chasing a 900d as well. Im going to mod it heaps though. I'm thinking all white.


White 900D would look awesome.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I'm thinking Alpine white pearlecent with something else going on. Im almost tempted to do a R2D2 900D. I might be able to pick one up tomorrow and start modding it. It depends if they have one in stock. it says stock low on the site. I guess thats better than everywhere else thats out of stock lol.


----------



## skupples

I really wanted to wait for Enthoo Primo, but i'm soo tired of what ever is causing this issue that i rather replace every part today then deal with it another day.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Has only ever saved clocks for me not to mention voltage overvolting doesn't even work on my GTX Titan with the reference BIOS. Only works with a custom BIOS locked at 1.212v.


Fixed in version 4.2.1 www.evga.com/precision

Make sure the Windows Startup Button is checked also.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Anything is possible, I'm also going to go buy a new power strip tomorrow as the one i'm using is literally 20+ years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, corsair link is another never ending work in progress piece of junk software that is soo redundant that i can't figure out why they would ever invest sooo much money in a closed circuit monitoring software system... Like, seriously how many people have CORSAIR Everything these days?
> *Unfortunately i do not, but I could easily go buy a psu and return it if it's not the issue*... I'm going to reformat before i start spending money though, as i would like to save all possible funds for ivy-e rebuild. If it was my CPU dying i would be getting blue screens left and right, so that being the case is unlikely.


^^ this

the PC POwer and Cooling 1200W (which is now corsair) are getting very good reviews. I have it, a silverstone 1500, a "ultra" 1000 and old PC Power&C 1200 (which is a tank, and loud as one







) . The new 1200W is great - never breaks a sweat


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Fixed in version 4.2.1 www.evga.com/precision
> 
> Make sure the Windows Startup Button is checked also.


cool - thx Jacob!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this
> 
> the PC POwer and Cooling 1200W (which is now corsair) are getting very good reviews. I have it, a silverstone 1500, a "ultra" 1000 and old PC Power&C 1200 (which is a tank, and loud as one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . The new 1200W is great - never breaks a sweat


I think you meant PC Power and Cooling = OCz nowadays.

They use to build very solid PSUs. Also seasonic is usually a good choice too. Enermax also builds very solid PSUs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think you meant PC Power and Cooling = OCz nowadays.
> 
> They use to build very solid PSUs. Also seasonic is usually a good choice too. Enermax also builds very solid PSUs.


I'm pretty set on the 220$ EVGA 1300W with native tri-sli support.

going over to the EVGA forums to bug about how to diagnose CPU bottleneck, if that is what my main issue is with 3d surround.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1300-XR <3 at first sight.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think you meant PC Power and Cooling = OCz nowadays.
> 
> They use to build very solid PSUs. Also seasonic is usually a good choice too. Enermax also builds very solid PSUs.


oops- yes - that's IS what i meant. if OCZ keeps the PCP&C quality they did good!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty set on the 220$ EVGA 1300W with native tri-sli support.
> *
> going over to the EVGA forums to bug about how to diagnose CPU bottleneck, if that is what my main issue is with 3d surround.*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1300-XR <3 at first sight.


yeah - v good idea.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty set on the 220$ EVGA 1300W with native tri-sli support.
> 
> going over to the EVGA forums to bug about how to diagnose CPU bottleneck, if that is what my main issue is with 3d surround.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1300-XR <3 at first sight.


Theresan evga 1300 on amazon for 188.99 usd atm. You should check it out.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Theresan evga 1300 on amazon for 188.99 usd atm. You should check it out.


Thanks!!!! +rep to you my Tallahassee(The Hill) Dwelling friend!

I'll be placing my order as soon as i'm done with this reformat. (in 800x600 atm)

Such a low price for such a high wattage power supply... Is this thing going to explode/only really have 900w stable? (its EVGA, i doubt it)

working on installing windows update 49 out of 139 files installed!

Why have i stopped getting notifications for this thread? I'm still subbed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks!!!! +rep to you my Tallahassee(The Hill) Dwelling friend!
> 
> I'll be placing my order as soon as i'm done with this reformat. (in 800x600 atm)
> 
> Such a low price for such a high wattage power supply... Is this thing going to explode/only really have 900w stable? (its EVGA, i doubt it)
> 
> working on installing windows update 49 out of 139 files installed!
> 
> Why have i stopped getting notifications for this thread? I'm still subbed.


I ordered a 1300 for my other rig with overnight shipping, ill let you know if it explodes or not









My evga 1000 is an amazing psu and I doubt the 1300 will give us a lesser experience.


----------



## skupples

Every EVGA product iv'e ever owned has been solid as a rock, Starting all the way back when the 4xx series came out. Before that i had geforce gt 260's and i don't remember who made them. ( I never owned that one motherboard everyone flamed)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Tell EVGA that.


Yup I already told them. But they replied that a RMA is not possible as my Titan boosts beyond 876MHz, which is as per the specifications.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yup I already told them. But they replied that a RMA is not possible as my Titan boosts beyond 876MHz, which is as per the specifications.


=( is this like a super vanilla card? Just an idea of differences, my cards are 2 apart coming off the line, 20% asic difference. and 50hz clock difference.


----------



## alancsalt

Two posts deleted. Suggesting RMA fraud is a no-go.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Two posts deleted. Suggesting RMA fraud is a no-go.


So, that's a no go. How about selling it for the price of a water blocked 780!

Titans fly off the shelf on Ebay, i'm sure they probably do here too. I recently turned down two people re-selling titans. I just can't bring my self to upgrade ahead of schedule, even if it was matching block and card for 800$(super epic OCN deals, they go for more then that w.o block on ebay)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, that's a no go. How about selling it for the price of a water blocked 780!
> 
> Titans fly off the shelf on Ebay, i'm sure they probably do here too. I recently turned down two people re-selling titans. I just can't bring my self to upgrade ahead of schedule, even if it was matching block and card for 800$(super epic OCN deals, they go for more then that w.o block on ebay)


Nah I'm ok with it. I'm always unlucky when it comes to silicon lottery. Haha!


----------



## skupples

HaHaHa... idk if anyone here followed the game WarZ release drama... The game was pulled from steam, then re-released under a new name with no metascore link (metascore exists under both names) The steam forum was getting trolled soo hard that they had to lock the whole thing. Now people are buying the game just to troll the forum... bwahahahaha


----------



## CallsignVega

Haven't check in here in a while and still using the Naennon (sp?) BIOS with a stable 1202 MHz and zero throttling. Anything better in the world of Titan BIOS's over the last few months?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm using the engineering BIOS but the results have been pretty similar to the Naennon BIOS honestly. I've only tried this and the TI BIOS which just gets rid of boost and I don't really see any reason to try anything else at the moment. Just wish to God we could use the rumored 1.35V the Classy can get on our Titans as I know I could crack 1200MHz in SLI if I could just get some more voltage...


----------



## h2spartan

I'm getting an EVGA Titan SC again. I miss having one Lol. I miss the 6gbs of memory. The 3gb on the 780 just doesn't cut it IMO. I'm thinking, games like bf4 and some of the next gen titles will be pushing that 3gb limit and I don't want to have to worry about that.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using the engineering BIOS but the results have been pretty similar to the Naennon BIOS honestly. I've only tried this and the TI BIOS which just gets rid of boost and I don't really see any reason to try anything else at the moment. Just wish to God we could use the rumored 1.35V the Classy can get on our Titans as I know I could crack 1200MHz in SLI if I could just get some more voltage...


Damn I wish I can get 1.3v on my runt Titan too! Besides zombifying my card though.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm getting an EVGA Titan SC again. I miss having one Lol. I miss the 6gbs of memory. The 3gb on the 780 just doesn't cut it IMO. I'm thinking, games like bf4 and some of the next gen titles will be pushing that 3gb limit and I don't want to have to worry about that.


Once you go Titan, you can't go back.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thanks to these drivers I cant my computer wont even start up and show the bios. Probably didnt directly cause it but all this happend after the reboot. Im off to the x79 Rampage thread.























I really need to do a computer course and learn all this stuff better lol im not bad better than the average Joe and can certainly get through hiccups like this after a while but its a pain.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Thanks to these drivers I cant my computer wont even start up and show the bios. Probably didnt directly cause it but all this happend after the reboot. Im off to the x79 Rampage thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to do a computer course and learn all this stuff better lol im not bad better than the average Joe and can certainly get through hiccups like this after a while but its a pain.


Which driver?

New 326.19 beta is out. http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-326.19-beta-driver.html?ClickID=a0ynv595zwtsrlovnrsva9szt5zpzszpasks
Not sure if they are good though. Or geared more towards Win 8.1.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Yeah I installed the 326.19 drivers. I would give it a .1% chance that the new NVIDIA BETA 326.19 drivers were the direct cause. but it was definitely the start of all this hitting the fan.

Here is a quick post that i done in the x79 Rampage IV Thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi peoples
> 
> Im having a problem with my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running the Rampage IV Formula & 3930k.
> 
> Basically it all started going down hill when i installed the the latest beta nvidia drivers.
> After the reboot my screens were all upset and i could partially see the ROG Smart Suit 2 window. I clicked a few times randomly and pressed a few keys to try and get a response but nothing. I pressed and held the off button. Back on after 5 - 7 minutes the computer loads into windows. everything is fine once loaded I then inserted an old 2tb hdd into a sata bay to see if the hdd was still not working. Ive done this plenty of times with out any errors but this time i got the BSOD.
> Restarted and got the bootmanger missing or error???
> tried again, no good.
> removed 2tb hdd and restart. No good.
> tried to get into the bios and realized my keyboard was not working.
> Plugged in a generic usb keyboard. no good.
> then i restarted again and the screen didnt even want to turn on.
> I kept seeing error 79
> still multiple restarts. Even tried slow mode switch. no good.
> then i started getting code 10 hangs and not even seeing the 79 code.
> basically all the codes ive seen are 10 14 19 79.
> I tried the clear cmos button.
> the go button
> i tried the ROG connect button all no good
> I tried just having the start up ssd, 1 gpu, psu, 1 monitor. no good
> I cant even see the bios now. tried hdmi, dp and dvi-dl. no good
> 
> Im unsure that the bios usb I have is correct and if im doing it right. Im thinking if i can get the bios up and going i can check all my memory timings. Because that was the first error i saw CODE 79.
> 
> Its probably an easy fix and if I check this thread I imagine i would find someone that has been in the same position as me. However my brain is fired and any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks people


----------



## Swolern

Man that sounds like a mess Hatless. Trust me i feel your pain. I have been there done that.

You need to start by working on getting into bios first. Take out all ram except for 1 stick and all GPUs except 1st slot. Reset CMOS again. Try to get into bios from there. Any error codes from debug you will be able diagnose further.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Haven't check in here in a while and still using the Naennon (sp?) BIOS with a stable 1202 MHz and zero throttling. Anything better in the world of Titan BIOS's over the last few months?


That what I just did yesterday, came back to check on anything better then Naenenon... apparently we're still stuck with 1.212v







1202/3300 it is for now.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I wouldn't bother with those drivers guys. If you do get them to work, lucky you... They aced my PC last night during the install.

The install failed, I got a loop of three error windows... clicked to close them about a million times and finally windows explorer crashed, wouldn't restart, and then I just shut it down for the night.


----------



## Jpmboy

Which naennon bios do you guys prefer?


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yeah I installed the 326.19 drivers. I would give it a .1% chance that the new NVIDIA BETA 326.19 drivers were the direct cause. but it was definitely the start of all this hitting the fan.
> 
> Here is a quick post that i done in the x79 Rampage IV Thread


hey mate, you flashed your cards is that right ? - just wondering, think i saw you here a couple days ago


----------



## Masta Squidge

Well, considering every other install of drivers has been flawless, and this one failed then my PC crapped the bed... I would say there is better than a .1% chance it was because of the drivers.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Lol ive just been reading all the posts in the 326.19 driver thread. Gee nvidia has had a bad run with drivers lately.

So my bios on my mb is messed up and im reflashing the board now its taken 2 hours so far lol. But im reading I still might not be able boot into my Windows 7 due to drivers. Hopefully I can fix it with safe mode.


----------



## szeged

Hopefully the Korean monitor and nvidia driver issue is fixed by the time I get my titan back from evga lol.


----------



## Avonosac

My QNIX QX2700 is not happy with the prospect of NVidia not supporting it in drivers.


----------



## quakeas

Ok, I can't overclock anything with EVGA precision X, got 3 titans on water, whenever I use that software the computer just randomly shuts down and restart.

Anyone experienced this issue? Settings on precision X doesnt matter, wether i touch the voltage changes nothing it still crashes


----------



## OccamRazor

Installed these 326.19 last night and everythings fine, didnt find any quirks during the install or after!
Anyway i think i have a weird Titan!, tried all modded bios out there and my OC is always the same; 1150mhz! doesnt do a mhz more!!! doesnt matter if its on air or water, max volts or not, temps never go above (45º water/80º air), power draw always under the max but the OC its always the same...
ASIC quality is 69,9%...
No 1200mhz love for me...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Ok, I can't overclock anything with EVGA precision X, got 3 titans on water, whenever I use that software the computer just randomly shuts down and restart.
> 
> Anyone experienced this issue? Settings on precision X doesnt matter, wether i touch the voltage changes nothing it still crashes


I found that with precision i got alot of crashes, did you try nvidia inspector? its the one i use , AB only for the monitoring panel!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Ok, I can't overclock anything with EVGA precision X, got 3 titans on water, whenever I use that software the computer just randomly shuts down and restart.
> 
> Anyone experienced this issue? Settings on precision X doesnt matter, wether i touch the voltage changes nothing it still crashes


do you get a bluescreen or blackscreen? trying to figure it out whether its cpu oc unstable or gpu


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> do you get a bluescreen or blackscreen? trying to figure it out whether its cpu oc unstable or gpu


Here is the full story:

Company building the PC overclocks with MSIAB to +84 mhz, and overclocks the cpu aswell. They stress tested with games and linpack, ran perfectly for 2 days straight.

I get the computer, uninstall MSIAB (why exactly i'm not even sure off, atm got MSIAB its runing fine no crashes yet but the settings reset each time i boot Windows, bit annoying, have to start MSIAB everytime, also i can't touch the voltage for some reason), install precision X, then i get crashes.

I'm like what, checking psu and all, every temps are fine, had no clue what was happening. Then today i get 46 message of errors from somewhere in Windows 8, saying it's video error.

so has to be precision X. Does nvidia inspector allow the same kind of OC without hhaving to load the program each boot like with msiab?
or anything i can to do stabilise precisionX ?

thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Here is the full story:
> 
> Company building the PC overclocks with MSIAB to +84 mhz, and overclocks the cpu aswell. They stress tested with games and linpack, ran perfectly for 2 days straight.
> 
> I get the computer, uninstall MSIAB (why exactly i'm not even sure off, atm got MSIAB its runing fine no crashes yet but the settings reset each time i boot Windows, bit annoying, have to start MSIAB everytime), unstall precision X, then i get crashes.
> 
> I'm like what, checking psu and all, every temps are fine, had no clue what was happening. Then today i get 46 message of errors from somewhere in Windows 8, saying it's video error.
> 
> so has to be precision X. Does nvidia inspector allow the same kind of OC without hhaving to load the program each boot like with msiab?
> or anything i can to do stabilise precisionX ?
> 
> thanks


If I recall correctly you have two nice titans and one potentially bad (very low asic). Chances are the slower card is preventing you from OC the cards. But the question is: do you really need to oc your cards? You have a very powerful system bro, other than benchmarking I see no point in pushing your cards any harder. Just mine


----------



## quakeas

Well to be perfectly honest no I don't need the overclock (and well, that can be argued aswell, I drop below 60 fps in crysis 3 sometimes !), but then again I don't really "need" the titan either, it's just i spent so much on a watercooled rig (which I didn't "need" either), why not get it to run properly.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Well to be perfectly honest no I don't need the overclock (and well, that can be argued aswell, I drop below 60 fps in crysis 3 sometimes !), but then again I don't really "need" the titan either, it's just i spent so much on a watercooled rig (which I didn't "need" either), why not get it to run properly.


Don't get me wrong quakeas. I see your point. But you want those things (liquid cooling and tri-sli titans) so... What I mean is if all your games are running smooth and with high FPS then OC is not a must have feature since will not change that much what you got. If you get 190 in bf3 and change to 200 fps would that make any difference? But if you are experiencing fps drops or not running all your games smooth then OCing might make a difference. At what resolution are you running?

Ok from your sig I take it is a 1440 single monitor. What kind of average and min fps others are getting in crysis 3 at that resolution? Perhaps compare what you got to verify whether or not you system is running "properly" as you put it.


----------



## quakeas

Yea I get your point and it makes sense to be honest, atm it's only crysis that's not maxed out non-stop, i'm running at 1440p

It's just i hate it when it doesnt work the way it's supposed to. Gonna be a doctor pretty soon, i swear it just drives me nuts


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Installed these 326.19 last night and everythings fine, didnt find any quirks during the install or after!
> Anyway i think i have a weird Titan!, tried all modded bios out there and my OC is always the same; 1150mhz! doesnt do a mhz more!!! doesnt matter if its on air or water, max volts or not, temps never go above (45º water/80º air), power draw always under the max but the OC its always the same...
> ASIC quality is 69,9%...
> No 1200mhz love for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


PrecX just hit with 4.2.1 are you on this newest version? I was having a similar problem when i first put my titans in. (just got back from 100% ssd/hdd flash) Everything seems peachy now...

MAKE SURE you ALWAYS un-install prec-X and NOT save profiles before uninstalling/reinstalling any gpu drivers.

Also, the program has been known to act wonky after a crash, they recommend fully closing it via task mngr then-re opening.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Clean OS install solved your problem Skupples? Without changing PSU? That is great news!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Ok, I can't overclock anything with EVGA precision X, got 3 titans on water, whenever I use that software the computer just randomly shuts down and restart.
> 
> Anyone experienced this issue? Settings on precision X doesnt matter, wether i touch the voltage changes nothing it still crashes


No bugtrap? Bsod? If you got a bsod, we can have a look.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Clean OS install solved your problem Skupples? Without changing PSU? That is great news!


If you guys want to check for (major) corruption of the OS kernel: windows 7

Open a cmnd prompt and type: sfc /scannow
Let it run. If the on screen report found any integrety violations that it could not repair, we can fish em out an fix, or then do a complete reinstall.


----------



## quakeas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No bugtrap? Bsod? If you got a bsod, we can have a look.


Nothing, that's with automatic reboot disabled aswell


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PrecX just hit with 4.2.1 are you on this newest version? I was having a similar problem when i first put my titans in. (just got back from 100% ssd/hdd flash) Everything seems peachy now...
> 
> MAKE SURE you ALWAYS un-install prec-X and NOT save profiles before uninstalling/reinstalling any gpu drivers.
> 
> Also, the program has been known to act wonky after a crash, they recommend fully closing it via task mngr then-re opening.


Task manager or get a copy of Process Explorer from the sysinternals website. (It is actually in the windows SDK and performance tool kit) great program.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Here is the full story:
> 
> Company building the PC overclocks with MSIAB to +84 mhz, and overclocks the cpu aswell. They stress tested with games and linpack, ran perfectly for 2 days straight.
> 
> I get the computer, uninstall MSIAB (why exactly i'm not even sure off, atm got MSIAB its runing fine no crashes yet but the settings reset each time i boot Windows, bit annoying, have to start MSIAB everytime, also i can't touch the voltage for some reason), install precision X, then i get crashes.
> 
> I'm like what, checking psu and all, every temps are fine, had no clue what was happening. Then today i get 46 message of errors from somewhere in Windows 8, saying it's video error.
> 
> so has to be precision X. Does nvidia inspector allow the same kind of OC without hhaving to load the program each boot like with msiab?
> or anything i can to do stabilise precisionX ?
> thanks


That could be your problem...never run AB and Precision x together , ever! Or more than one monitoring / overclocking software at the same time for that matter. Ur gpus can only take so much abuse.








I am assuming you turned on kboost in precision too? There are some quirks with kboost too...

At this point, try this, take off any significant oc from CPU, reboot, undo sli, reboot, take off kboost, set to default , reboot, set AB to default, reboot, uninstall AB, reboot, uninstall Nvidia inspector , reboot, uninstall precision x, reboot, re-enable sli, check if everything stable, install precision x, and start oc slowly without kboost. U can oc CPU later.
If this does not work, afraid you may have to do o/s reinstall as something may be messed up with gpu oc software and os working together.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Here is the full story:
> 
> Company building the PC overclocks with MSIAB to +84 mhz, and overclocks the cpu aswell. They stress tested with games and linpack, ran perfectly for 2 days straight.
> 
> I get the computer, uninstall MSIAB (why exactly i'm not even sure off, atm got MSIAB its runing fine no crashes yet but the settings reset each time i boot Windows, bit annoying, have to start MSIAB everytime, also i can't touch the voltage for some reason), install precision X, then i get crashes.
> 
> I'm like what, checking psu and all, every temps are fine, had no clue what was happening. Then today i get 46 message of errors from somewhere in Windows 8, saying it's video error.
> 
> so has to be precision X. Does nvidia inspector allow the same kind of OC without hhaving to load the program each boot like with msiab?
> or anything i can to do stabilise precisionX ?
> 
> thanks


Use only one OC software, uninstall all the others. At least make sure that AB is not set to apply settings at windows start, same for precisionX. Then try either one. Maybe the two are conflicting?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Nothing, that's with automatic reboot disabled aswell


If the system is doing a restart like you describe, return all settings (mb, gpus, ram) to default... Eg, clrcmos, but before doing that, set gpus to default and turn off any oc software. Post back to bios and load optimized defaults or only set the ram to a mid level XMP. See if it still resets spontanesously.

If you've already done that... Check event viewer to see if there were any errors just prior to the "restart without proper shutdown"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> That could be your problem...never run AB and Precision x together , ever! Or more than one monitoring / overclocking software at the same time for that matter. Ur gpus can only take so much abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming you turned on kboost in precision too? There are some quirks with kboost too...
> 
> At this point, try this, take off any significant oc from CPU, reboot, undo sli, reboot, take off kboost, set to default , reboot, set AB to default, reboot, uninstall AB, reboot, uninstall Nvidia inspector , reboot, uninstall precision x, reboot, re-enable sli, check if everything stable, install precision x, and start oc slowly without kboost. U can oc CPU later.
> If this does not work, afraid you may have to do o/s reinstall as something may be messed up with gpu oc software and os working together.


^^ bingo!


----------



## quakeas

Never ran both at the same time, always set settings back to normal then unnistalled then installed the other one.

I'm going with gpu driver issue because the system ran fine with MSIAB then when i switched to Evga it started crashing, that and the 46 video driver error I got from Windows 8 (don't even know how i can get any more info on that, this Windows looks just so bad :-/)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Never ran both at the same time, always set settings back to normal then unnistalled then installed the other one.
> 
> I'm going with gpu driver issue because the system ran fine with MSIAB then when i switched to Evga it started crashing, that and the 46 video driver error I got from Windows 8 (don't even know how i can get any more info on that, this Windows looks just so bad :-/)


can you install a copy of win 7 on a separate partition /ssd/hdd and try dual booting into 7 and see if the problem persists? u may be able to download win7 iso with service pack 1 from somewhere to make it a quick usb install from uefi. worth a try without having to reinstall your primary o/s. or if you have a system image that the company who built ur system might have created when they delivered the rig to you, u can try reverting back to that image after backing up ur data.


----------



## lyx

So i have decided to move from stock cooler to aax3 and mix it with evga backplate so my card wont bend after some time but i have some problems with exact heatsink placement and i need advice.

There are 2 videos on youtube with axx3 and gtx 780 (almost identical pcb to Titan) with 2 different heatsinks placement on VRM section :

(turn volume down - music is pretty loud in both videos)






- it looks like this (paint inc ;D ) :

- red squares - it's insulation tape
- blue - heatsinks position



and second :






They both dont cover in any way those regulators labeled R22. Any idea which one is correct ?


----------



## quakeas

Yeah got a spare win7 lying around, will try and do that if it fails

30 mins without any restart so far, i'll let you guys posted, that's just with setting the fan setting to auto (i used to use the "Enable software automatic fan control" and put the graph to 30° flat, maybe that's what was causing the issue ?)
Also i noticed my fps is like +10 if i just leave EVGA precision X minimized instead of closing it, is that normal ?

fingers crossed for no reboot


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Yeah got a spare win7 lying around, will try and do that if it fails
> 
> 30 mins without any restart so far, i'll let you guys posted, that's just with setting the fan setting to auto (i used to use the "Enable software automatic fan control" and put the graph to 30° flat, maybe that's what was causing the issue ?)
> Also i noticed my fps is like +10 if i just leave EVGA precision X minimized instead of closing it, is that normal ?
> 
> fingers crossed for no reboot


No, it does not matter of u close or minimize, as long as u hit Apply in precision after making changes.


----------



## quakeas

Yeah well that's another weird thing because fraps give me 10-20 more fps when it's minimized rather than closed.

I'm in a for a win8 reinstall, if it keeps failing I'll install win7

wish me luck!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PrecX just hit with 4.2.1 are you on this newest version? I was having a similar problem when i first put my titans in. (just got back from 100% ssd/hdd flash) Everything seems peachy now...
> 
> MAKE SURE you ALWAYS un-install prec-X and NOT save profiles before uninstalling/reinstalling any gpu drivers.
> 
> Also, the program has been known to act wonky after a crash, they recommend fully closing it via task mngr then-re opening.


Got it already installed when EVGA-JacobF flagged it on another thread, but still its strange that my titan on air gets to 1150mhz [email protected] / 80º max with any modded bios
and on water/same volts/ same core clock/45º max and NOT a single mhz more out of it! @1202mhz it crashes 30 seconds later, from 1063 to 1096 it crashed instantly... weird...
anyway, thanks skupples for your help!








I will look into this... "mistery"...







heheheh

Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Yeah well that's another weird thing because fraps give me 10-20 more fps when it's minimized rather than closed.
> 
> I'm in a for a win8 reinstall, if it keeps failing i'll instal win7
> 
> wish me luck!


break a leg


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> So i have decided to move from stock cooler to aax3 and mix it with evga backplate so my card wont bend after some time but i have some problems with exact heatsink placement and i need advice.
> 
> There are 2 videos on youtube with axx3 and gtx 780 (almost identical pcb to Titan) with 2 different heatsinks placement on VRM section :
> 
> (turn volume down - music is pretty loud in both videos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - it looks like this (paint inc ;D ) :
> 
> - red squares - it's insulation tape
> - blue - heatsinks position
> 
> 
> 
> and second :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both dont cover in any way those regulators labeled R22. Any idea which one is correct ?


These are the mosfets that require cooling I've gone over in green. The big gray squares are the inductors, cooling doesn't hurt but they don't really need it, the small black squares are capacitors which need no cooling, in the bottom pic they have some SMD capacitors circled which also need no cooling.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Clean OS install solved your problem Skupples? Without changing PSU? That is great news!


Seems to be the case. Iv'e yet to have the time to run any benches, but i was able to set my cpu at 4.4 1.275 with no problems, which was causing instant stroke before re-format... I'll post my benchmarks when i finally get around to pushing/testing my gpu's.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems to be the case. Iv'e yet to have the time to run any benches, but i was able to set my cpu at 4.4 1.275 with no problems, which was causing instant stroke before re-format... I'll post my benchmarks when i finally get around to pushing/testing my gpu's.


do you have a multimeter?

I would probe around in your 12v connections and see what the psu is doing.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> These are the mosfets that require cooling I've gone over in green. The big gray squares are the inductors, cooling doesn't hurt but they don't really need it, the small black squares are capacitors which need no cooling, in the bottom pic they have some SMD capacitors circled which also need no cooling.


So essentially i can choose any way becouse both cover mosfets - second with bigger heatsinks so it's probably better way.

Thanks alot for your help i would rep you if i could rep mods


----------



## Boulard83

This is were you put a plastic strip. This link is in my video descrption ....
www.infodupat.com/MiscPics/front780_strip.JPG


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boulard83*
> 
> This is were you put a plastic strip. This link is in my video descrption ....
> www.infodupat.com/MiscPics/front780_strip.JPG


Cooling the smd caps like in the pic won't help anything, although doesn't hurt if the thermal pad on the mosfets beside them overlaps. The main thing is cooling those mosfets.


----------



## dpoverlord

So interesting thing I noticed that my system would Never be able to do three titans...

Look at my photo, I tried putting this titan on the bottom PCI-E port and it wont fit. I wonder if it is the case or I would need a new motherboard with the PCI-E ports higher up. Any thoughts? Will this even register SLi now?

Had a bit of a bug out moment. I put the Titan in the middle now I just need to setup the monitors... However, I will definitely need to upgrade the mobo if I ever want to do 3 titans.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So interesting thing I noticed that my system would Never be able to do three titans...
> 
> Look at my photo, I tried putting this titan on the bottom PCI-E port and it wont fit. I wonder if it is the case or I would need a new motherboard with the PCI-E ports higher up. Any thoughts? Will this even register SLi now?
> 
> Also wher ethe hell is the SLI dongle to bridge them?


I think it is the motherboard not the case, my motherboard is able to go to 3 Titan cards from what i hear, i don't hold hope it can take 4 cards, but i am mostly thinking about only 2 Titan SLI, and maybe one day i may go for 3-way SLI if needed, but for now as start i will use one until i can afford the second this year end or next year.

From the picture i feel yours can handle 3 cards but not the Titan or similar, maybe another cards thinner can go for 3-SLI in your mobo, but i am not an expert at all in components, better you read the specifications of your mobo and see what it can help as GPU.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So interesting thing I noticed that my system would Never be able to do three titans...
> 
> Look at my photo, I tried putting this titan on the bottom PCI-E port and it wont fit. I wonder if it is the case or I would need a new motherboard with the PCI-E ports higher up. Any thoughts? Will this even register SLi now?
> 
> Also wher ethe hell is the SLI dongle to bridge them?


Its both case and motherboard that may not allow you to use 3 TITANs.

SLI bridge usually comes with the motherboard accessories.


----------



## dpoverlord

LoL had a bit of a freakout moment but yeah now I just need to figure out where to put my connections. It would be cool if I could run display port on all 3 monitors but alas I can only do 2. Any idea how to force connect the middle monitor with displayport to show tghe windows bootup process?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Installed the new drivers, no problem at all with SLI, my Overclock remains stable, havnt tried pushing beyond 1124mhz.

Noticed no performance increase on anything, Nvidia might just be blowing smoke up our behinds. Not that my Titans need performance enhancements, as all current games run fine, but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Its both case and motherboard that may not allow you to use 3 TITANs.
> 
> SLI bridge usually comes with the motherboard accessories.


Ok on Gigabyte x58-ud5 I installed the cards, they both are detected but it is not detecting the dongle I installed on them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Cooling the smd caps like in the pic won't help anything, although doesn't hurt if the thermal pad on the mosfets beside them overlaps. The main thing is cooling those mosfets.


FTW -If/ while you're around take a look at the pic below. the area in red ("circle 10") tends to get quite warm (60C+) as measured with a Fluke IR on the watercooled titans i have - it's the hottest spot i found on this side of the PCB. Any ideas/ suggestions how to coll this better (than airflow)? Or not to worry.


----------



## Arnie87

Back again............ ordered GTX TITAN ... on the way it was stolen at post office....... blabla what a CRAP!
Glad i had a new one... took weeks..
Ok, run it now at 1212v and 1175 mhz............... yes i read about a month before i started this.
Just run the Unlocked bios didnt edit myself anything.

I use EVGA precision for the clocks....... thats all







.

is 1,2V safe? I mean....... I dont want it dead in 12 months or 6....... Not sure what kind of PWM quality the TITAN has but I need lots of speed for the new metro and crysis 3.
It gets 85 degrees.. in metro..

how u think? In the past I ran GTX 580 at 90 degrees for months on 1,2 v.....
Running stock was too slow for a nice smooth minimum fps in metro







..

And oh yeah, I got the Windforce 3 cooler which i yet have to install... now i run on stock cooler








AND BTW... hackers on this forum? my post count is 1 now and my image is gone :S lol + commodore 64 in name? lol

greetz


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok on Gigabyte x58-ud5 I installed the cards, they both are detected but it is not detecting the dongle I installed on them.


As always make sure SLI is supported, and make sure to enable sli on nvidia control panel, then restart.

I'm fairly new to SLI, thE whole process was fairly simple, but not necessarily clear.

Some of the problems I encountered, where clocked down cards and and finding the 2 way sli Bridge that came with my board, as my cards don't include any type of sli bridge.

My advice is double check that sli is supported by your board, enable it and restart.


----------



## skupples

after re-format, cpu at 4.2 titans slightly overclocked.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Back again............ ordered GTX TITAN ... on the way it was stolen at post office....... blabla what a CRAP!
> Glad i had a new one... took weeks..
> Ok, run it now at 1212v and 1175 mhz............... yes i read about a month before i started this.
> Just run the Unlocked bios didnt edit myself anything.
> 
> I use EVGA precision for the clocks....... thats all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> is 1,2V safe? I mean....... I dont want it dead in 12 months or 6....... Not sure what kind of PWM quality the TITAN has but I need lots of speed for the new metro and crysis 3.
> It gets 85 degrees.. in metro..
> 
> how u think? In the past I ran GTX 580 at 90 degrees for months on 1,2 v.....
> Running stock was too slow for a nice smooth minimum fps in metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> And oh yeah, I got the Windforce 3 cooler which i yet have to install... now i run on stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND BTW... hackers on this forum? my post count is 1 now and my image is gone :S lol + commodore 64 in name? lol
> 
> greetz


Not like you're gonna play metro and crysis 24/7 for the rest of the year.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not like you're gonna play metro and crysis 24/7 for the rest of the year.


even for a few months...... hope 1,2 is not like a danger-zone... Expansive card you know








But going from 873 mhz to 1175 is redicolous improvement.. 31% free is not like oooo lets throw it in the trashcan







.

I also had the 7970 at 1,1ghz and difference is kinda small vs stock titan if you know what I mean


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> even for a few months...... hope 1,2 is not like a danger-zone... Expansive card you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But going from 930mhz to 1175 is redicolous improvement


Most games don't push the titans to the limit.
Running stock settings is overkill sometimes.

When I played metro and crysis 3 it took me a month between both games playing every now and then. They are very demanding, but also very short.

Running 975mhz vs 1125 is a huge difference, but only if games require the extra boost.

I can run borderlands 2 stock speeds at 120fps, oc 125 -120 average. The extra boost is pointless.

One less demanding, but popular game is black ops 2, there is no need to even sli anything beyond a 660ti tu run that game max settings, so running oc sli cards is a waste of electricity.

So if you're worried about deterioration, only run oc speeds and added voltage when you play demanding games. That will give you peace of mind.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> FTW -If/ while you're around take a look at the pic below. the area in red ("circle 10") tends to get quite warm (60C+) as measured with a Fluke IR on the watercooled titans i have - it's the hottest spot i found on this side of the PCB. Any ideas/ suggestions how to coll this better (than airflow)? Or not to worry.


Looks like the area opposite where the memory VRMs are. Should be OK with good airflow, or for a different idea I have seen another member stick ramsinks on the back of the PCB to help keep the the back of the PCB where the VRMs are (but on the front) cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> after re-format, cpu at 4.2 titans slightly overclocked.


Something with your rig really doesn't play nicely with surround. Single monitor works fine before & after the re-install, but surround is still borked?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like the area opposite where the memory VRMs are. Should be OK with good airflow, or for a different idea I have seen another member stick ramsinks on the back of the PCB to help keep the the back of the PCB where the VRMs are (but on the front) cool.
> Something with your rig really doesn't play nicely with surround. Single monitor works fine before & after the re-install, but surround is still borked?


















































































Iv'e seen systems that are 99.99% identical do 2-3x this score, literally...

oh also, just gota multi-meter as soon as i understand how to use it i'll let you know what my draw is.

btw, i'm getting more help here then the evga/nvidia forums. Thats why i keep posting here >.>

i mostly get YOU SHOULD OF BOUGHT 780's flame...


----------



## Nemessss

3 titans are really reduce micro stutteting compared to 2 titans? any analysis or reviews


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> 3 titans are really reduce micro stutteting compared to 2 titans? any analysis or reviews


Plenty of reviews on this, something that was heavily scrutinized recently... If i remember correctly it was something along the lines of: Very little to no stutter in single monitor situations... most microstuttering is introduced in multi-monitor scenarios, and tri-sli helps fix it... (epic lamens explination for you)

I will try to find some, my googly is weak though.


----------



## skupples

I'm all sorts of confused, i thought the multi-meter was for reading wattage and voltage... this "pocket-pro" manual is only talking about voltage reads.







i'm

(dont worry i'm not just poking around my pc, i like my house not burned down)

http://www.dpciwholesale.com/images/P/2403-450p.jpg


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm all sorts of confused, i thought the multi-meter was for reading wattage and voltage... this "pocket-pro" manual is only talking about voltage reads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm
> 
> http://www.dpciwholesale.com/images/P/2403-450p.jpg


I have only typically used multi meters for fault finding volt/ohm resistance, etc. If you want to check power draw, use kill-a-watt .


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I have only typically used multi meters for fault finding volt/ohm resistance, etc. If you want to check power draw, use kill-a-watt .


Yeah, these morons at the hardware store sold me the wrong thing. I need the thing that plays middle man between your device and the wall plug. Bet they won't let me return this either.

I should of done more research, but these people told me it did it all. Good thing it was only 25$.

Anyways, I don't know what else to do now besides start throwing parts at the problem. Eliminate the weakest links in my system. CPU, Ram, PSU. Think i'm going to just order a 3930k instead of waiting on 4930k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like the area opposite where the memory VRMs are. Should be OK with good airflow, or for a different idea I have seen another member stick ramsinks on the back of the PCB to help keep the the back of the PCB where the VRMs are (but on the front) cool.


Thanks.
I do have very small peel&stick Alu heatsinks laying around... just peel and stick, eh? Or good thermal tape?


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys whats a good bench to test SLi vs my single card?

Since with the other Titan in AllBEnchmark and 3dMark I am not seeing a huge boost. Looking to see what my bottleneck is.

For example in June I had no Samsung Pro 840 nor 2 titans and my score was 16,961 in All Benchmark vs my current score of 13691


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, these morons at the hardware store sold me the wrong thing. I need the thing that plays middle man between your device and the wall plug. Bet they won't let me return this either.
> 
> I should of done more research, but these people told me it did it all. Good thing it was only 25$.
> 
> Anyways, I don't know what else to do now besides start throwing parts at the problem. Eliminate the weakest links in my system. CPU, Ram, PSU. Think i'm going to just order a 3930k instead of waiting on 4930k.


Multi meters do read almost everything, just not the total power draw of the system which is what you needed.
I know nothing of multi monitor or surround setups, can't be much help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks.
> I do have very small peel&stick Alu heatsinks laying around... just peel and stick, eh? Or good thermal tape?


Never hurts to try the peel & stick. No idea if it will actually help much or not, but can't make things worse.


----------



## Arnie87

What is the stock voltagr for GTX titan?? 875mv? for 930mhz . I have no idea what to set their for stock clocks,..








ty


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> What is the stock voltagr for GTX titan?? 875mv? for 930mhz . I have no idea what to set their for stock clocks,..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty


with a stock bios, just leave the voltage slider at 875mV (+0). the PX slider adds to the boost max so stock boost is 1.2-.038=1.162


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Multi meters do read almost everything, just not the total power draw of the system which is what you needed.
> I know nothing of multi monitor or surround setups, can't be much help.
> Never hurts to try the peel & stick. No idea if it will actually help much or not, but can't make things worse.


I'm going to attempt to exchange it, but if not I guess it will come in handy at some point in my future career as an IT guy for one of the down town bank buildings (internship+school+nepotism=win)


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with a stock bios, just leave the voltage slider at 875mV (+0). the PX slider adds to the boost max so stock boost is 1.2-.038=1.162


k, thnx

so basically the whole design is build for 1162mv....... so 1212 wouldnt harm?
Unless ur doing Fah or something all day.
Not sure if the card gets stressed if you keep 1212 all day long.... even without doing anything and low cpu loads..
If i put 1212mv will this always be litterally be used? or will it drop even when its manually put?

BTW... i have a modded bios. so it wouldnt change automatically voltage, you have to set it manual and it stays that voltags. Clocks will go down like stock bios, tho.
Not sure how high the quality is of the titans if you look at PWM.. is it good ?
\

Im not that technical but do PWMs die because of heat ? or overcurrent?
if someone can asnwer these questions.. i sleep a lot better.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm going to attempt to exchange it, but if not I guess it will come in handy at some point in my future career as an IT guy for one of the down town bank buildings (internship+school+nepotism=win)


or an electrician, or hvac, or a gc, or, or *hard mod overclocker*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> k, thnx
> 
> so basically the whole design is build for 1162mv....... so 1212 wouldnt harm?
> Unless ur doing Fah or something all day.
> Not sure if the card gets stressed if you keep 1212 all day long.... even without doing anything and low cpu loads..
> If i put 1212mv will this always be litterally be used? or will it drop even when its manually put?
> 
> BTW... i have a modded bios. so it wouldnt change automatically voltage, you have to set it manual and it stays that voltags. Clocks will go down like stock bios, tho.
> Not sure how high the quality is of the titans if you look at PWM.. is it good ?
> \
> 
> Im not that technical but do PWMs die because of heat ? or overcurrent?
> if someone can asnwer these questions.. i sleep a lot better.


No, most bios's wil down volt with load and clocks. Sounds like you are using the TI bios? if so, it down clocks and down volts with load (and has boost disabled). set the clocks to what you want and increase the volts until stable and not throttling.

I, personaly, would not be comfortable running 1.212 all day on load. 1.175 maybe and it depends on you cooling capability. if you are on air, it will overheat and throttle.

and yes - vrms etc overheat and die.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> or an electrician, or hvac, or a gc, or, or *hard mod overclocker*


a DMM has a million uses!


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No, most bios's wil down volt with load and clocks. Sounds like you are using the TI bios? if so, it down clocks and down volts with load (and has boost disabled). set the clocks to what you want and increase the volts until stable and not throttling.
> 
> I, personaly, would not be comfortable running 1.212 all day on load. 1.175 maybe and it depends on you cooling capability. if you are on air, it will overheat and throttle.
> 
> and yes - vrms etc overheat and die.


it runs 85 degrees in games, no idea how hto PWMs gets than?
The bios is this one http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html

And yes it downclocks.. oo.. just figgered out voltage indeed drop automatically.. 875mv and 325mhz

O, well than i just keep 1175 ...







for max ty
It does 1150mhz now in heaven on 1175mv... looks pretty cool!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> it runs 85 degrees in games, no idea how hto PWMs gets than?
> The bios is this one http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html
> 
> And yes it downclocks.. oo.. just figgered out voltage indeed drop automatically.. 875mv and 325mhz
> 
> O, well than i just keep 1175 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for max ty
> It does 1150mhz now in heaven on 1175mv... looks pretty cool!


good to go.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ive had issues with my R4F and I need another Motherboard.

please help me decide.

Open to suggestions. I have 3 gtx titans and a 3930k ready to go on to the mb.

Im liking the assassin2 and the p9x79- deluxe.

I also need quality reliable awesome ram to suit and populate all or most slots.

Im not a huge overclocker im very basic in my technique.

Im going to go down to the local shop soon they have quite a few x79 mb's in stock - event the extreme11!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a DMM has a million uses!


Accept the one i bought it for...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Ive had issues with my R4F and I need another Motherboard.
> 
> please help me decide.
> 
> Open to suggestions. I have 3 gtx titans and a 3930k ready to go on to the mb.
> 
> Im liking the assassin2 and the p9x79- deluxe.
> 
> I also need quality reliable awesome ram to suit and populate all or most slots.
> 
> Im not a huge overclocker im very basic in my technique.
> 
> Im going to go down to the local shop soon they have quite a few x79 mb's in stock - event the extreme11!


I recently have tested 4 x79 boards. One gigabyte (http://br.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4287#ov) and 3 Asus (p9x79 pro, p9x79 deluxe and Rampage IV extreme). By far the RIVextreme is the best board I had my hands on. Both p9x79 are very solid boards but rIV extreme is rock solid and much easier to OC (but also much more expensive). I got my eyes in the new EVGA x79 dark. 6 native sata 3? I like that








But not sure is out yet...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My Rampage IV Extreme has been flawless for a year and a half with my 3960X and several different SLI and CF setups. Its pretty much the best X79 board IMO but if you don't like the Formula then you probably aren't interested in another ROG board....


----------



## hatlesschimp

On the way to the shop now its an hour a way so still time to make a decision. My missus is driving.









im thinking the extreme11. Swolern has one and basically a similar setup and expectation from his rig.


----------



## Shogon

Glazed through the thread a bit, and some users are experiencing black screens when overclocking?

I've also had similar issues, prior to waterblocks and a custom bios I could easily hit 1184+ Mhz on both my titans, though now I have to stay at 1100 to ensure stability in games. There would be no blue screen, monitors just go black, and one of them (since I'm in surround) comes back on, but the image is frozen and colors look as if the driver crashed, or artifacting super hard. Either way the PC is non-responsive after that and a restart has been my only remedy.

I'm unsure if it has to do with programs similar to EVGA Precision. I may give Nvidia Inspector a go, to hopefully fix it. Idk how many games of BF3 I've done well in only to have a hard lock like I've explained. Its baffling because I want to pin the issue either on the drivers, Precision, or my card from EVGA with a nice 67% ASIC rating and max boost of only ~1000 MHz. My other from Amazon has around 10%+ higher ASIC, and a boost of around 1084 MHz.

And to hatlesschimp, I'm partial to the RE-IV board myself. First time using Asus and it's been a grand overclocking venture, though I wish my 3930k was a bit better on the overclocking







. AsRock won't let you down either I'm sure, I owned the z77 OC Formula and that board was a beast for my 2700k, 3570k, and 3770k when I had em.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> On the way to the shop now its an hour a way so still time to make a decision. My missus is driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking the extreme11. Swolern has one and basically a similar setup and expectation from his rig.


I've been running this P9X79E-WS for a while now, and even with the 2 PEX8747 chips (which work flawlessly) the board is exceptionally well made and OCs very easily. NOt as granular as the RIVE for extreme OC, but does 47-48 with no fuss 24/7 with 2400 ram on XMP - no tweaking necessary. set multi, add some offset/turbo and 48x just under 1.4V under load. Expensive tho, but less than the E11. IF you're gonna get a PLX board, this Asus is v good. Ivy-e ready, and E-series ready.


----------



## dpoverlord

So I am getting video crashes left and right and it only seems to happen when I turn off my monitor and it re-initializes. Any ideas?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Glazed through the thread a bit, and some users are experiencing black screens when overclocking?
> 
> I've also had similar issues, prior to waterblocks and a custom bios I could easily hit 1184+ Mhz on both my titans, though now I have to stay at 1100 to ensure stability in games. There would be no blue screen, monitors just go black, and one of them (since I'm in surround) comes back on, but the image is frozen and colors look as if the driver crashed, or artifacting super hard. Either way the PC is non-responsive after that and a restart has been my only remedy.
> 
> I'm unsure if it has to do with programs similar to EVGA Precision. I may give Nvidia Inspector a go, to hopefully fix it. Idk how many games of BF3 I've done well in only to have a hard lock like I've explained. Its baffling because I want to pin the issue either on the drivers, Precision, or my card from EVGA with a nice 67% ASIC rating and max boost of only ~1000 MHz. My other from Amazon has around 10%+ higher ASIC, and a boost of around 1084 MHz.
> 
> And to hatlesschimp, I'm partial to the RE-IV board myself. First time using Asus and it's been a grand overclocking venture, though I wish my 3930k was a bit better on the overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . AsRock won't let you down either I'm sure, I owned the z77 OC Formula and that board was a beast for my 2700k, 3570k, and 3770k when I had em.


Iv'e had this issue many many times as of recent. It was actually the start of my recent plague of problems. Something has gone a-miss somewhere... PrecX, Nv drivers? IDK, but it is starting to get annoying. So is my lack of gpu utilization while pc is not at 100%

I love my V Formula, i can only imagine the 2011 socket ROG's are just as OP... Endless PWM headers, and sooo clean and shiny.


----------



## Professional

I have built 3 rigs, 2 of them with X79, one is Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 and the other is Asus Rampage IV Extreme, i put my only Titan card on that RIVE with 3930K, for first impression it looks flawless and impressive, not sure later how it will perform, but i also give my vote to RIVE.


----------



## CallsignVega

For you guys getting really good overclocks (1202 MHz or above), what are your ASIC values and max stable game core clocks? Two of my top performers are 82% and 73% ASIC.

For everyone else, what have you found to be your max stable memory overclock and if you are running a back plate or not? I've found in Surround that BF3 really doesn't like memory above the +350 to +400 MHz range even with EK back-plates and EK water blocks.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just picked up my new extreme11 motherboard. It will be interesting to see how the 3-way goes now! Probably the same, hopefully this board just work lol


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Just picked up my new extreme11 motherboard. It will be interesting to see how the 3-way goes now! Probably the same, hopefully this board just work lol


I was very close to buying that 1 before RIVE. Tell us how it handles the titans.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For you guys getting really good overclocks (1202 MHz or above), what are your ASIC values and max stable game core clocks? Two of my top performers are 82% and 73% ASIC.
> 
> For everyone else, what have you found to be your max stable memory overclock and if you are running a back plate or not? I've found in Surround that BF3 really doesn't like memory above the +350 to +400 MHz range even with EK back-plates and EK water blocks.


I've never had a back plate and my max stable memory overclock is +734 (though that's just in benches as I generally game at stock speeds)...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've never had a back plate and my max stable memory overclock is +734 (though that's just in benches as I generally game at stock speeds)...


Game at stock speed!

I can bench Valley and whatever at ~700 MHz mem but memory intensive games like BF3 drop that way down to the ~350 MHz range in Surround. Curious what others were getting for stable game mem overclocks.

I don't know if it's coincidence or not, but my Titans seem to scale with the ASIC quality. I went through them testing their individual overclock limits as my flight simulator, Falcon 4 BMS only works in window mode so no SLI. I wanted to put my fastest card as #1.

Both 63-64% ASIC cards overclock in the 1176-1189 MHz range, the 73% overclocks to 1202 and the 82% overclocks to 1267 and still climbing.


----------



## Professional

I hate this club for 2 reasons:

1. I still testing this rig that has Titan and i am not a part of this club yet, once i am done i hope to be listed or i will very much hate it seriously.

2. The more i read of this club, the more i want to go and buy 1 or 2 more Titan cards.

This club will be responsible for wasting my $1000-2000 no doubt, so calm down or close this club sooner than later


----------



## h2spartan

I just got my new titan. It has an Asic of 79.5. I havent tested memory oc'ing yet but ive got the core up to 1202mhz stable @ 1.21v. I will try upping the core and lowering the volts tomorrow. I managed a 17049 graphics score in 3dmark 11. Think this is a decent gpu. I dont miss my 780 anymore.


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "Rubber" o-rings are made from many types of elastomers including Viton®, Viton® Extreme™ ETP, Kalrez®, Simriz®, nitrile (Buna-N), hydrogenated nitrile (HNBR), silicone, fluorosilicone, ethylene-propylene (EPR, EPDM), neoprene, polyurethane, Ethylene Propylene, and FEP encapsulated elastomers.
> 
> hatlesschimp is right - use lanolin, KY Gel, or silicone lubricant. Anything will do that is not petroleum based. Petroleum based lubricants can dry out the O-ring and cause cracking.


OK, so I discovered that the O-rings used in the EK FC Titan water blocks and the EK Terminal Triple Parallel Bridge are made of either a NBR70 or N700 nitrile material, which is resistant to mineral oils and petroleum greases. I guess I'm good. Cheers.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "Rubber" o-rings are made from many types of elastomers including Viton®, Viton® Extreme™ ETP, Kalrez®, Simriz®, nitrile (Buna-N), hydrogenated nitrile (HNBR), silicone, fluorosilicone, ethylene-propylene (EPR, EPDM), neoprene, polyurethane, Ethylene Propylene, and FEP encapsulated elastomers.
> 
> hatlesschimp is right - use lanolin, KY Gel, or silicone lubricant. Anything will do that is not petroleum based. Petroleum based lubricants can dry out the O-ring and cause cracking.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so I discovered that the O-rings used in the EK FC Titan water blocks and the EK Terminal Triple Parallel Bridge are made of either a NBR70 or N700 nitrile material, which is resistant to mineral oils and petroleum greases. I guess I'm good. Cheers.
Click to expand...

All good then...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Since memory overclocking in games has been brought up, doesn't overclocking the core clock speed help yield more FPS than overclocking the memory clock speed? I'm talking about single card, single monitor setups only, I know SLI and surround benefits a lot from high memory speeds.

Also, at the same voltage, does it allow for a higher core clock if the memory overclock is lowered?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Game at stock speed!
> 
> I can bench Valley and whatever at ~700 MHz mem but memory intensive games like BF3 drop that way down to the ~350 MHz range in Surround. Curious what others were getting for stable game mem overclocks.
> 
> I don't know if it's coincidence or not, but my Titans seem to scale with the ASIC quality. I went through them testing their individual overclock limits as my flight simulator, Falcon 4 BMS only works in window mode so no SLI. I wanted to put my fastest card as #1.
> 
> Both 63-64% ASIC cards overclock in the 1176-1189 MHz range, the 73% overclocks to 1202 and the 82% overclocks to 1267 and still climbing.


So ASIC actually matters for overclocking? I really hope I can get 1202MHz on my 73.9% ASIC Titan.

Tried 1202MHz @1.212v with the Naennon BIOS a few months back with Tomb Raider. It was nowhere near stable (used to crash after every ~15mins of playing) and I downclocked to 1150MHz at 1.162v to obtain a quick, game-stable overclock. Haven't pushed the card for gaming ever since, especially because I can't get temps to stay below 80c at 1.212v (really high room temperature). I'm currently using the engineering BIOS.


----------



## Professional

Finally i am in, so how can i get the signature code?


----------



## iARDAs

Does OCing the memory mean anything with the Titan? (besides benchmark)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Helps a couple of FPS yes.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Helps a couple of FPS yes.


Thanks.

Arent we OCing the 6gb of vram or am I totally wrong?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes, you're overclocking the 6gb of vram's speeds. Giving more bandwidth to the card.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Finally i am in, so how can i get the signature code?










Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club









Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1363440] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club [/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, you're overclocking the 6gb of vram's speeds. Giving more bandwidth to the card.


Thanks for the answer again. +rep...

I would have thought that since none of my game hits 6gb of vram, than OCing the memory was useless but I guess I am wrong


----------



## dpoverlord

I need to figure whats wrong, since installing the second titan my system is BSOD'ing like made. Skupples what did you do to fix your crash?


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1363440] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club [/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


WOW, thank you very much!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It helps a lot in Valley and gives me about 300 more points in 3dmark11 coming from 0 to +500.

The main reason I got such a high score in Valley was because I hit +800 on memory, where other people couldn't.


----------



## Arnie87

My result 3dmark. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/961119? GTX TITAN 1175 mhz
I dont overclock memory ... i read its not worth the hassle because 288 is enough for 1080p


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Does OCing the memory mean anything with the Titan? (besides benchmark)


I read somewhere its not worth it at all, unless your an competition overclocker 288gbps seems to be redicolous allready, at least for 1080p.

i didnt touched the memory at all on my titan for this reason.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since memory overclocking in games has been brought up, doesn't overclocking the core clock speed help yield more FPS than overclocking the memory clock speed?


Depends on the application, most of the time yes, gpu will give the most, mem will give you some.

But if you want to see an extreme example of VRAM frequency scaling just run AVP DX11 benchmark.

PS: AVP = Aliens vs Predator


----------



## Shogon

I've read the opposite(if only I could find where), overclocking the memory may not yield as high results as core overclocking, but you do gain a few % because of it. Few extra frames here and there can add up.

As far as game stable, I have been able to game with +250 on the memory with my 2 Titans with the stock bios. Anything above +325 starts doing weird things, like the occasional green flash. Used to use the tech inferno bios but I don't recall if it helped reach higher. The fear of catastrophic GPU failure and losing the warranty get to me so I switched back to the stock bios. Kind of a bummer, but that's how it goes.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Why isn' this thread official yet?!


----------



## Arnie87

I found here some people saying 1,2V for TITAN isnt bad at all
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1931343&mpage=1&print=true


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Depends on the application, most of the time yes.
> 
> But if you want to see an extreme example of VRAM frequency scaling just run AVP DX11 benchmark.
> 
> PS: AVP = Aliens vs Predator


AVP always takes every MHz even with multiple GPUs... even when CPU is slow
That game is more like a 3dmark benchmark.. weird stuff

Asus uses it for a long time to show 3-4 gpu scaling...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> I found here some people saying 1,2V for TITAN isnt bad at all
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1931343&mpage=1&print=true


We say that here all the time. EVGA forum posters saying it doesn't make it any more true.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> We say that here all the time. EVGA forum posters saying it doesn't make it any more true.


Im not looking for the brand.. i dont even own an evga product. But didnt see much comments here on 1,2v where i looked .

BTW.. boy i was wrong.. I said 288 gb is enough...
Just tested metro last ligt in certain area with rain about 35 fps........... now with +500mhz on mem i get about 50 fps there. No joke its the outside area with rain and only 1080p..
has to do with rain effect? memory eater prolly?

it was shocking gameplay... and now just smooth.. ...
wow!! Seems like bandwith really is needed for such high Core Mhz...

My asic is 71%, tho...... my overclocks both fail when i keep adding because of lack of voltage.. never had artifacts... TITAN seems good manufactured. other cards i had (not titans) failed because of artifacts. First time its only a lack of power... seems outstanding.

Read a LOT of good comments on the Titan at overclock forums. all high clocks without the hassle.
Also seems like the more Vcore the higher memory goes! tested it even 0,012 makes differnce get it 75mhz higher with it for now!! thats crazy fo only 0012mv.

So... in the end yeah the 840 euros on spend on its are def worth it ! That stability and performance goes through the roof.

New score > 12326 for gpu








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/961584?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Does OCing the memory mean anything with the Titan?
> Arent we OCing the 6gb of vram or am I totally wrong?


The video memory acts to the GPU as the computer's main memory does to the processor, storing video data and feeding it to the core as needed. The faster the memory goes, the less waiting around the GPU has to do, so overclocking the VRAM can have an affect on performance also. Core OC will yield higher performance gains though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The video memory acts to the GPU as the computer's main memory does to the processor, storing video data and feeding it to the core as needed. The faster the memory goes, the less waiting around the GPU has to do, so overclocking the VRAM can have an affect on performance. Core OC will yield higher performance gains though.


Thans buddy

+rep


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1363440] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club [/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


where do i insert this code to have the signature as well?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> where do i insert this code to have the signature as well?


Copy the code and then go into your "My Profile"

Scroll down to your sig and hit "Edit Signature"

Then paste the code in there and save.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Copy the code and then go into your "My Profile"
> 
> Scroll down to your sig and hit "Edit Signature"
> 
> Then paste the code in there and save.


Thanks MrTOOSHORT!









Has anyone had the same "problem/puzzle" as i do? my titan OC is the same as on air as on water, 1150mhz! ASIC 69% 1212v! no OC on the memory, power is always under 100%, stock goes to [email protected], tried all the modded bios and its always the same...
i guess its time to re-install Win7 and see if the answer lies there , probably some driver leftovers or AB or precision settings that stuck somehow!

Thanks in advance

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

thread page 1202


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Just picked up my new extreme11 motherboard. It will be interesting to see how the 3-way goes now! Probably the same, hopefully this board just work lol


Very Cool - post back with a "mini review" of titan performance in it.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys whats a good bench to test SLi vs my single card?
> 
> Since with the other Titan in AllBEnchmark and 3dMark I am not seeing a huge boost. Looking to see what my bottleneck is.
> 
> For example in June I had no Samsung Pro 840 nor 2 titans and my score was 16,961 in All Benchmark vs my current score of 13691


Unigine Heaven 4 scales very well with sli


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks MrTOOSHORT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had the same "problem/puzzle" as i do? my titan OC is the same as on air as on water, 1150mhz! ASIC 69% 1212v! no OC on the memory, power is always under 100%, stock goes to [email protected]1.16v, tried all the modded bios and its always the same...
> i guess its time to re-install Win7 and see if the answer lies there , probably some driver leftovers or AB or precision settings that stuck somehow!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ed


You should know that no bios can increase the overclocking limit of your chip. Those custom bioses allow people to get higher overclocks IF you are hitting power or voltage limits with your stock bios. But nothing can change the maximum frequency your processor can handle.

It seems that your Titan can only handle 1150mhz with maximum voltage. And if you are not limited by temperature or power, there's nothing you can do but enjoy your card. My Titan can handle 1163mhz with maximum voltage and fully stable in any game and that's it. Not even going from air to water helped.

You can try overclocking your memory a little bit now that you have reached max core and squeeze out a little bit of performance in some scenarios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> You should know that no bios can increase the overclocking limit of your chip. Those custom bioses allow people to get higher overclocks IF you are hitting power or voltage limits with your stock bios. But nothing can change the maximum frequency your processor can handle.
> 
> It seems that your Titan can only handle 1150mhz with maximum voltage. And if you are not limited by temperature or power, there's nothing you can do but enjoy your card. My Titan can handle 1163mhz with maximum voltage and fully stable in any game and that's it. Not even going from air to water helped.
> 
> You can try overclocking your memory a little bit now that you have reached max core and squeeze out a little bit of performance in some scenarios.


I guess you´re right but it wont be like that for long, as soon as the summer is over ill go for 1300mhz...










@FtW 420, youve got a follower!







but above all, thank you for your time and for sharing your knowledge!









Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thread page 1202


And still going strong!!!


----------



## skupples

My 60% asic card chills ~ 50hz below my 80% asic card!(yet to go no-boost bios)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Unigine Heaven 4 scales very well with sli


mind sharing what drivers are u using for various benches kaapstad? thanks


----------



## lyx

So this is what happend when i changed stock Titan cooler for arctic accelero xtreme III (with evga backplate on







- this part was bit tricky becouse when stock cooler is removed you cant actually attache backplate so i used those little screws from different cards to keep card and backplate together ->


And here is some quick OC with stock bios (it was so quiet i opened my case and used flashlight to check if those fans are actually running







).



With stock cooler even on 80% valley always crashed with those settings +182 core/+496 memory (it's stock bios so i know i'm hold back by power) - becouse temperature raised to 80+ degree. Now aax3 was set 1:1 (30 degree/30% fan speed | 40/40 ..etc) and highest recorded temperature was around 57-58 degree. Whats best - card is dead silent even on 80% and temps are below 50 degree (with 1202/7000 OC) i would say it's pretty impressive for air cooling


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I need to figure whats wrong, since installing the second titan my system is BSOD'ing like made. Skupples what did you do to fix your crash?


give more details on the bsod, then someone might help you out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> You should know that no bios can increase the overclocking limit of your chip. Those custom bioses allow people to get higher overclocks IF you are hitting power or voltage limits with your stock bios. But nothing can change the maximum frequency your processor can handle.
> 
> It seems that your Titan can only handle 1150mhz with maximum voltage. And if you are not limited by temperature or power, there's nothing you can do but enjoy your card. My Titan can handle 1163mhz with maximum voltage and fully stable in any game and that's it. Not even going from air to water helped.
> 
> You can try overclocking your memory a little bit now that you have reached max core and squeeze out a little bit of performance in some scenarios.


right. but some bios' are better at letting you find where that ceiling really is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My 60% asic card chills ~ 50hz below my 80% asic card!(yet to go no-boost bios)


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/6700#post_20444449


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right. but some bios' are better at letting you find where that ceiling really is.


+1 on that.


----------



## quakeas

Getting +30fps when i minimize precisionX rather than close it in crysis3, anyone else noticed this ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right. but some bios' are better at letting you find where that ceiling really is.


Dpoverlord. I was never crashing to BSOD... Just driver type/memory leak type crashes.. Screens go black, sound fizzles out... I reformatted to fix that... Now i'm working on diagnosing this "lack of power-esq" problem...

Jp, soooo i should have that extra 4pin power hooked up to my motherboard?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Dpoverlord. I was never crashing to BSOD... Just driver type/memory leak type crashes.. Screens go black, sound fizzles out... I reformatted to fix that... Now i'm working on diagnosing this "lack of power-esq" problem...
> 
> Jp, soooo i should have that extra 4pin power hooked up to my motherboard?


ummm, yes








that could be it, if you are ocing your cpu


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Getting +30fps when i minimize precisionX rather than close it in crysis3, anyone else noticed this ?


maybe try nvidia inspector

For me EVGA./afterburner is useless ... its too restricted and throttles for no reason... i use modded bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Dpoverlord. I was never crashing to BSOD... Just driver type/memory leak type crashes.. Screens go black, sound fizzles out... I reformatted to fix that... Now i'm working on diagnosing this "lack of power-esq" problem...
> 
> Jp, soooo i should have that extra 4pin power hooked up to my motherboard?


there's the dram 4-pin (old floppy connector "EZplug_2") - this is not likely the cause. EZplug_1 is in, right? Along with EATXV1 and V2 (4 and 8 pin)
Can't hurt to put that floppy power in there... but if that's the only one not being used, i'd be suprised it that's the problem. how many ram sticks and what speed/volts?
*Sorry - I thought you were on the RIVE - but YES connect all power connectors to your PSU*
From the other thread:

The rest of this will take some time, draining and swapping. Will get in on it now...

6> disable SLI... do you get the same FPS? *(no swapping, just use NVCP)*
7> Switch off card 2 - same fps? *(sorry - forgot which MB you were on. PCIE switches?)*
8> if you can make card 2 the primary card, test it. same FPS? *(can do this with PCIE switches or maybe in your bios*)
... if yes, change your sli bridge to any other - same FPS? (I know you get good FPS on single monitor, verify the bridge is at FULL bandwidth)

How do i verify sli bridge bandwidth? *(only by swapping to another but need to push the ceiling with surround)* THere is one utility out there, but only works with AMD.

It is possible to run 2d surround with one card? *YES!!*


----------



## Arnie87

If the GPU core result in a crash (freeze).... probably not enough Vcore from what ive read? Or would you go further if you run it cooler let say 15 degrees?


----------



## OccamRazor

Does anyone know if its possible to have the monitoring screen without having afterburner or precision installed?
I use Inspector to OC and dont want AB or precision installed!

Thanks in advance

Ed


----------



## skupples

I always have to alt/tab crysis3 to get it to run well.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Dpoverlord. I was never crashing to BSOD... Just driver type/memory leak type crashes.. Screens go black, sound fizzles out... I reformatted to fix that... Now i'm working on diagnosing this "lack of power-esq" problem...
> 
> Jp, soooo i should have that extra 4pin power hooked up to my motherboard?


Damn trying to diagnose the issue is killing me, I REALLY did not want to reinstall windows.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Damn trying to diagnose the issue is killing me, I REALLY did not want to reinstall windows.


bsod - cpu/windows most of the time. Doesn't take that long, and you sohuld be able to backup any data before hand.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Damn trying to diagnose the issue is killing me, I REALLY did not want to reinstall windows.


make sure the PSU is working proper


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> bsod - cpu/windows most of the time. Doesn't take that long, and you sohuld be able to backup any data before hand.


You can try Repair instead of a full install. But a fresh install is best. If you run sfc/scannow does it report any integrity violations?


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> mind sharing what drivers are u using for various benches kaapstad? thanks


Any of the 320.xx family of drivers work well with Heaven 4, at the moment I am using 320.49

The above seem to work well with the other benches too. I did use 320.18 for quite a few runs but this driver is probably best avoided and 320.49 seem to work just as well.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Any of the 320.xx family of drivers work well with Heaven 4, at the moment I am using 320.49
> 
> The above seem to work well with the other benches too. I did use 320.18 for quite a few runs but this driver is probably best avoided and 320.49 seem to work just as well.


cool.


----------



## Jpmboy

spent some time today putzing with the Titan_hydro bios on these two WC'd cards... switched back to the TI bios. Same boost throttling as the SC bios. Only ups the base/boost (stock) clock floor. No help for me. Nuf said.


----------



## mattcube64

Been up tinkering all night long. It's now... gah, I don't even know; my mobo reset and I know it's a couple hours past midnight, I think.

Alright, so I'm gonna run things overnight to see where they stand, but it looks like I'm gonna end up with my Titan at 1215mhz on a full custom water cool loop. At 99% usage in FurMark and 98% in a couple Kombuster tests, I'm at 37c after an hour.

Thoughts? I seem to be getting a bit of instability after that... So yeah, gonna run it tonight and see what happens. Was really hoping for 1300Mhz, but I don't think I'm gonna hit it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattcube64*
> 
> Been up tinkering all night long. It's now... gah, I don't even know; my mobo reset and I know it's a couple hours past midnight, I think.
> 
> Alright, so I'm gonna run things overnight to see where they stand, but it looks like I'm gonna end up with my Titan at 1215mhz on a full custom water cool loop. At 99% usage in FurMark and 98% in a couple Kombuster tests, I'm at 37c after an hour.
> 
> Thoughts? I seem to be getting a bit of instability after that... So yeah, gonna run it tonight and see what happens. Was really hoping for 1300Mhz, but I don't think I'm gonna hit it.


Dont use furmark or kombustor, they just show you how much heat your gpu can produce, use valley and farcry 3 and crysis 3, farcry 3 for core and crysis 3 for mem, IMHO from what i have seen, crysis 3 is very demanding on the memory
and farcry 3 is on the core, very good to check for instability!
Anyway my 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> spent some time today putzing with the Titan_hydro bios on these two WC'd cards... switched back to the TI bios. Same boost throttling as the SC bios. Only ups the base/boost (stock) clock floor. No help for me. Nuf said.


They just hit the power limit and throthle, for me i use the TI bios but use inspector to OC as "svL7" the guy that modded the bios said it was better to use inspector because he had seen weird stuff with AB and Precision.

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> They just hit the power limit and throthle, for me i use the TI bios but use inspector to OC as "svL7" the guy that modded the bios said it was better to use inspector because he had seen weird stuff with AB and Precision.
> 
> Ed


yeah - i haven't found or mod a boost bios that i like as much as svl7's. as far as i know, the latest PX does just fine. Hasn't caused any issues for me. I keep hoping I'll find a boost bios that actually does good.. not yet


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - i haven't found or mod a boost bios that i like as much as svl7's. as far as i know, the latest PX does just fine. Hasn't caused any issues for me. *I keep hoping I'll find a boost bios that actually does good*.. not yet


Have you tried the engineering BIOS? If so, then what problems did you face using it?

I'm currently using it, and its working quite well for me, although the only game I've played with it is Grid 2.


----------



## skupples

soo... Why does heaven save screenshots as .tga? making me use converters

(this is such a pain in the ass, and i'm pretty sure heaven is borked/extremely inconsistent)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> soo... Why does heaven save screenshots as .tga?


ikr








just use an online free program to convert to jpg, gif, etc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> soo... Why does heaven save screenshots as .tga? making me use converters


i know... it's goofy. Probably the only one that does drop tga files.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Have you tried the engineering BIOS? If so, then what problems did you face using it?
> 
> I'm currently using it, and its working quite well for me, although the only game I've played with it is Grid 2.


some guys like the e-bios a lot. Rumors claim it can brick cards but that's just rumor. For my sli i appreciate the control svl7's bios gives.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> ikr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just use an online free program to convert to jpg, gif, etc


Only choice i guess..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i know... it's goofy. Probably the only one that does drop tga files.


pain in the arse.






Heaven seems to be rather inconsistent. also, the tessellation is weird, it's almost as if it is having zero effect on my gpu on some runs, and a massive affect on others.


----------



## Arnie87

I got the stock cooler on a i7 3770 on stock and i got GTX titan stock. It gets pretty hot
I got a Micro atx case with one 120mm intake front. And 135mm outtake (power supply)

Good idea to replace the TITAN fan with an open air cooler? or bad idea
I run it on 1,2v


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> I got the stock cooler on a i7 3770 on stock and i got GTX titan stock. It gets pretty hot
> I got a Micro atx case with one 120mm intake front. And 135mm outtake (power supply)
> 
> Good idea to replace the TITAN fan with an open air cooler? or bad idea
> I run it on 1,2v


if u don't wanna water coll (the best option) try to pick up the acx 780 cooler from ebay or from someone here who does not want it. it can be installed on Titan with very minor adjustment..there is good tutorial somewhere on evga forum by rei if i recall correctly


----------



## cowie

I had an acx on one of my titans was very good its a lot better then stock the junk


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I had an acx on one of my titans was very good its a lot better then stock the junk


hey cowie- so you are the one who bought rei's acx modded titan, lol or did you do your own mod? tks


----------



## cravinmild

question about my titan

When I run benchmarks I get weird issues. May be driver may be card IDK? The issue only happens now and then and not with my 580, this has started since upgrading to a titan.

Benchmarks crash or don't start, it affects my screen with graphic artifacts. Nothing is overclocked.

titan graphics corruption image.jpg 820k .jpg file


titan image corruption.jpg 734k .jpg file


im not sure where to start or how to go about fixing this. Drivers were reinstalled (xxxxx.49-latest official NVidia). Nothing else seems affected but games will crash from time to time when left unattended.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> question about my titan
> 
> When I run benchmarks I get weird issues. May be driver may be card IDK? The issue only happens now and then and not with my 580, this has started since upgrading to a titan.
> 
> Benchmarks crash or don't start, it affects my screen with graphic artifacts. Nothing is overclocked.
> 
> titan graphics corruption image.jpg 820k .jpg file
> 
> 
> titan image corruption.jpg 734k .jpg file
> 
> 
> im not sure where to start or how to go about fixing this. Drivers were reinstalled (xxxxx.49-latest official NVidia). Nothing else seems affected but games will crash from time to time when left unattended.


The same thing happens to me about 99% of the time when dropping out of 3d(2d) surround.

never happened on my 580's or 670's


----------



## h2spartan

I have a noob question.

So I want to wc my rig pretty soon. I'm looking at different blocks and backplates for my titan. Do you have to get certain backplates for certain blocks or are they all interchangeable?

I really like the look of the Heatkiller backplate. Do I have to buy a Heatkiller block for it though?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I have a noob question.
> 
> So I want to wc my rig pretty soon. I'm looking at different blocks and backplates for my titan. Do you have to get certain backplates for certain blocks or are they all interchangeable?
> 
> I really like the look of the Heatkiller backplate. Do I have to buy a Heatkiller block for it though?


Best to use same brand backplate ... Avoids a mismatch.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I always have to alt/tab crysis3 to get it to run well.


Try the following:
Left click on the crysis3 shortcut or better the crysis3.exe file, go to properties...
Somewhere you should find "resize for high dpi values" just uncheck it.
I was having the same problem and I did everything possible and then a win 7 reinstall before finding out that this option was enabled as default.


----------



## overclockerz

Hi. I am running the Evga Gtx Titan SC in SLI mode. I uses the EVGA precision software to overclock my 2 cards core clock for only an extra 70MHz. Anything beyond that and 3D Mark will start to crash even thou I gave the cards the extra 38mv.

Am I missing something or is my 2 cards really bad overclocker? Like for example: settings in my asus rampage 4 extreme mb.


----------



## strong island 1

Hi Guys, is there anyone in here that knows how to unlock my bios power limit. It's a 780 classified. I hate asking in here but I don't know what else to do. I would be willing to compensate someone. When I open it with KBT it is greyed out and the KGB tool doesn't work for my card either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hi Guys, is there anyone in here that knows how to unlock my bios power limit. It's a 780 classified. I hate asking in here but I don't know what else to do. I would be willing to compensate someone. When I open it with KBT it is greyed out and the KGB tool doesn't work for my card either.


What bios are you running?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What bios are you running?


well I am running the stock bios. I had titans and was in this club but I sold them for classified's and I can't get past the power limit. I need someone to unlock it for me. I will attach the bios.

I got 2 free copies of the new splinter cell when it releases. I can give someone a copy if they can edit the bios. or maybe some water cooling gear. I have a brand new XSPC Raystorm block I could also give someone.

LN2.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I am running the stock bios. I had titans and was in this club but I sold them for classified's and I can't get past the power limit. I need someone to unlock it for me. I will attach the bios.
> 
> I got 2 free copies of the new splinter cell when it releases. I can give someone a copy if they can edit the bios. or maybe some water cooling gear. I have a brand new XSPC Raystorm block I could also give someone.
> 
> LN2.zip 131k .zip file


cant do this one with KBT as you know. You have to hex edit it. You can try svl7 at techinferno

http://forum.techinferno.com/tech|inferno-vbios-patcher/


----------



## OccamRazor

If i were you i would get the slV7 modded bios, the TI one but for the 780´s, no boost, you set the clocks you want, old school type!

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

here you go!

http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> here you go!
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html


yeah - i pm'ed him with the same. It's a good one!


----------



## rationalthinking

Any of you Titan owners having problems booting into Windows with new 326.19 drivers?

I can post fine, but booting into WIndows renders a black screen. How do I revert back to old drivers without disabling this damn loop?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Get into safe mode and uninstall the drivers that way.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattcube64*
> 
> Been up tinkering all night long. It's now... gah, I don't even know; my mobo reset and I know it's a couple hours past midnight, I think.
> 
> Alright, so I'm gonna run things overnight to see where they stand, but it looks like I'm gonna end up with my Titan at 1215mhz on a full custom water cool loop. At 99% usage in FurMark and 98% in a couple Kombuster tests, I'm at 37c after an hour.
> 
> Thoughts? I seem to be getting a bit of instability after that... So yeah, gonna run it tonight and see what happens. Was really hoping for 1300Mhz, but I don't think I'm gonna hit it.


The only thing you are going to do is kill your card by running FurMark and Kombuster. They test NOTHING but heat.
Delete those softwares and never use them again.

Valley / Heaven / 3DMark for basic stability.
Far Cry 3 / Crysis 3 and general gaming for full stability.

You are pretty lucky to be running 1215mhz on your cards, but if you have been testing with FurMark you are very far from stable.
And no, you cannot hit 1300.

GL


----------



## skupples

Furmark is non-updated GPU killing TRASH. DON'T USE IT.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, seems my Titan decided to....black screen, white screen, and blue screen every time I try to fire up my PC. The few times the screen does stay up it artifacts in safe mode, and all other screens. I never even try overclocking it either. May test it in my other rig to see if I can't figure what is wrong. Otherwise my 590 is going to have stay in this rig for a bit.







Right when the fold-a-thon is about to start too.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> I already know how the Titan performs, what I don't know is how much better it will perform with a 4770k compared to the older CPUs.
> 
> The purpose of the build will be for a bit of benching on various benchmarks, at the moment I get my butt kicked with a single card by people using 2500k, 2700k and 3770k's. What I need to know is what sort of increase the extra efficiency of the 4770k brings.
> 
> My normal rig is X79 based with a 3930k, not good with a single card.
> 
> Thanks


I'll let you know in a few days when my Gigabyte Z87 X OC and 4770K gets here, I delid it and overclock it as far as possible under 1.5v.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Fixed in version 4.2.1 www.evga.com/precision
> 
> Make sure the Windows Startup Button is checked also.


Thanks mate.

Add it to the list of why I love EVGA.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont use furmark or kombustor, they just show you how much heat your gpu can produce, use valley and farcry 3 and crysis 3, farcry 3 for core and crysis 3 for mem, IMHO from what i have seen, crysis 3 is very demanding on the memory
> and farcry 3 is on the core, very good to check for instability!
> Anyway my 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


This.

Nothing is better than FarCry3 for testing the core. Shoots your power usage though the roof. Don't ever use furmark. Ever.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Game at stock speed!
> 
> I can bench Valley and whatever at ~700 MHz mem but memory intensive games like BF3 drop that way down to the ~350 MHz range in Surround. Curious what others were getting for stable game mem overclocks.
> 
> I don't know if it's coincidence or not, but my Titans seem to scale with the ASIC quality. I went through them testing their individual overclock limits as my flight simulator, Falcon 4 BMS only works in window mode so no SLI. I wanted to put my fastest card as #1.
> 
> Both 63-64% ASIC cards overclock in the 1176-1189 MHz range, the 73% overclocks to 1202 and the 82% overclocks to 1267 and still climbing.


I can bench at +725mhz in Valley but only game on surround at +400mhz in BF3. Running the same blocks and backplates as yourself.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Any of you Titan owners having problems booting into Windows with new 326.19 drivers?
> 
> I can post fine, but booting into WIndows renders a black screen. How do I revert back to old drivers without disabling this damn loop?


Apparently the Korean monitors do not go well with the latest Nvidia drivers. I decided to wait for the WHQL drivers myself.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out/0_20

http://overlordforum.com/topic/523-dont-install/


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I am running the stock bios. I had titans and was in this club but I sold them for classified's and I can't get past the power limit. I need someone to unlock it for me. I will attach the bios.
> 
> I got 2 free copies of the new splinter cell when it releases. I can give someone a copy if they can edit the bios. or maybe some water cooling gear. I have a brand new XSPC Raystorm block I could also give someone.
> 
> LN2.zip 131k .zip file


Hi,

You need more then 345W ? Becouse this BIOS is already factory "OC'ed" - your 100% settings (default) = 300, 115% = 345 (at least BIOS shows it after some digging).

Anyway attached one with 390W - 130%, have fun.

Ln2-390.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Any of you Titan owners having problems booting into Windows with new 326.19 drivers?
> 
> I can post fine, but booting into WIndows renders a black screen. How do I revert back to old drivers without disabling this damn loop?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Apparently the Korean monitors do not go well with the latest Nvidia drivers. I decided to wait for the WHQL drivers myself.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out/0_20
> 
> http://overlordforum.com/topic/523-dont-install/


Beat me to it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Is anyone having problems with HDMI AUDIO OUT?

Cant get my av receiver going after the MB/CPU change out and re-install of windows 7.


----------



## Arnie87

Windorce 3 is horrible......... 95 degrees and stock was 85......... This is in well ventilated case.... gigabyte said shold be 20 degrees cooler.. well NO..

Back to original cooler, MUCH better.. and yes I changed both times thermal grease on windforce new... and back to original also new.... exactly same ways
They also provided me with a horrible screwdriver.. :S barerly could back the screws back!!

No more Gigabyte products for me :S. what a crap... even the manual wasnt proper readable.
I replace coolers for 11 years now, this never happened!! And always good manuals

Man this pissed me off BIGTIME.. damn 1000 euro videocard and Gigabyte ruins the party


----------



## cravinmild

perhaps there was a paste issue. How many times did you reseat it?

lol, nvmind I see you did it with alternative paste. Still, screwing the cooler too tight, not tight enough can also present with higher temps. Spiking temps and slow to cool down are good signs of bad tim or bad mount.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Hi. I am running the Evga Gtx Titan SC in SLI mode. I uses the EVGA precision software to overclock my 2 cards core clock for only an extra 70MHz. Anything beyond that and 3D Mark will start to crash even thou I gave the cards the extra 38mv.
> 
> Am I missing something or is my 2 cards really bad overclocker? Like for example: settings in my asus rampage 4 extreme mb.


I have an SC card and its only good for +77mhz on the clock using presicion x. It runs at 1124mhz. stable in every game and benchmark. I later added a standard Titan and I can do +125 to match the SC speeds of 1124mhz. So I say thats pretty much gonna be the highest you can go. Im also doing +100 in the memory clock.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Windorce 3 is horrible......... 95 degrees and stock was 85......... This is in well ventilated case.... gigabyte said shold be 20 degrees cooler.. well NO..
> 
> Back to original cooler, MUCH better.. and yes I changed both times thermal grease on windforce new... and back to original also new.... exactly same ways
> They also provided me with a horrible screwdriver.. :S barerly could back the screws back!!
> 
> No more Gigabyte products for me :S. what a crap... even the manual wasnt proper readable.
> I replace coolers for 11 years now, this never happened!! And always good manuals
> 
> Man this pissed me off BIGTIME.. damn 1000 euro videocard and Gigabyte ruins the party


I say Return it.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> make sure the PSU is working proper


I def need a new PSU what is the best upgrade if I am running 2 - 3 titans? I am looking for a 1200 - 1500 watt.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I def need a new PSU what is the best upgrade if I am running 2 - 3 titans? I am looking for a 1200 - 1500 watt.


Evga 1300 g2 is a great psu and can be gotten for pretty cheap on amazon right now. Or if you're interested in the evga 1000 g2 it is also a good buy, I have 3 of the evga 1000 psus and love all 3 in each.of my rigs.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Evga 1300 g2 is a great psu and can be gotten for pretty cheap on amazon right now. Or if you're interested in the evga 1000 g2 it is also a good buy, I have 3 of the evga 1000 psus and love all 3 in each.of my rigs.


You think it is better than the seasonic? The 1300 watt should be good though for 3 titans though right?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> You think it is better than the seasonic? The 1300 watt should be good though for 3 titans though right?


I couldn't tell you if its better than the seasonic exactly but I can tell you evga has won a spot in my hall of fame favorites with their new power supplies. The 1300 from evga is excellent in pretty much every way. Well I should say superflower since that is the oem.

And 1300 watts should be more than enough for 3 titans. I'm running two titans on a 1000 watt evga psu.


----------



## dpoverlord

Also the EVGA G2 is $210 vs corsair 1200watt at $289


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Also the EVGA G2 is $210 vs corsair 1200watt at $289


http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1300G2-ATX12V-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374524728&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+1300+g2

amazon has the evga 1300 g2 for 192 usd atm, thats really a steal imo.they also have a 10 dollar MIR.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I def need a new PSU what is the best upgrade if I am running 2 - 3 titans? I am looking for a 1200 - 1500 watt.


1500, no less. Especially if you're overclocking.

You don't wanna stress a psu by running at max capacity. Especially with 3 Titans.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I'll let you know in a few days when my Gigabyte Z87 X OC and 4770K gets here, I delid it and overclock it as far as possible under 1.5v.


That will be great

What I am interested in is the Titan @stock running on the Heaven 4 bench. Also if you can post the CPU clock speed you use that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1500, no less. Especially if you're overclocking.
> 
> You don't wanna stress a psu by running at max capacity. Especially with 3 Titans.


Guru3D made a review and they got 850W with 3-Sli GTX Titan and an overclocked processor with watercooling.

Since all those PSUs are already made with a little room to spare, any 1000W PSU will easily handle a 3Way. But if you want to be absolutely safe, buy a 1200W.

No need to go beyond that unless you plan on going 4Way...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1500, no less. Especially if you're overclocking.
> 
> You don't wanna stress a psu by running at max capacity. Especially with 3 Titans.


1500 is way overkill for 3 titans.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Windorce 3 is horrible......... 95 degrees and stock was 85......... This is in well ventilated case.... gigabyte said shold be 20 degrees cooler.. well NO..
> 
> Back to original cooler, MUCH better.. and yes I changed both times thermal grease on windforce new... and back to original also new.... exactly same ways
> They also provided me with a horrible screwdriver.. :S barerly could back the screws back!!
> 
> No more Gigabyte products for me :S. what a crap... even the manual wasnt proper readable.
> I replace coolers for 11 years now, this never happened!! And always good manuals
> 
> Man this pissed me off BIGTIME.. damn 1000 euro videocard and Gigabyte ruins the party


I would never give gigabyte that kind of money.

You must of never of owned one of there p series boards..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Guru3D made a review and they got 850W with 3-Sli GTX Titan and an overclocked processor with watercooling.
> 
> Since all those PSUs are already made with a little room to spare, any 1000W PSU will easily handle a 3Way. But if you want to be absolutely safe, buy a 1200W.
> 
> No need to go beyond that unless you plan on going 4Way...


850 will get you by at stock speeds. I'm running two oc titans with an oc 3770k. And the 850 is running at full load. Def won't be good for 3 OC titans. Besides power supplies are most efficient between 50-60 percent load so while a 1000w be enough for 3 Titans l, it will be running at 85-90 percent load, which is not good.

Never cheap out on a power supply. Is a good idea to get enough wattage to run at 50-60 percent load, that's why I suggest a 1500.

But yeah, a 1000w psu will get him by, just not as efficient as a 1500 will.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1500 is way overkill for 3 titans.


Not if you oc both the gpus and CPU. And run at 50-60 load. That's where the PSU is more efficient.

He's powering up high end gear, this is not a budget PC. Why get a 1000w and run at 90% load when for 100 dollars more a 1500 watt will run more efficient ?

Like I said before a 1000w will certainly work, but me personally don't recommend it.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Windorce 3 is horrible......... 95 degrees and stock was 85......... This is in well ventilated case.... gigabyte said shold be 20 degrees cooler.. well NO..
> 
> Back to original cooler, MUCH better.. and yes I changed both times thermal grease on windforce new... and back to original also new.... exactly same ways
> They also provided me with a horrible screwdriver.. :S barerly could back the screws back!!
> 
> No more Gigabyte products for me :S. what a crap... even the manual wasnt proper readable.
> I replace coolers for 11 years now, this never happened!! And always good manuals
> 
> Man this pissed me off BIGTIME.. damn 1000 euro videocard and Gigabyte ruins the party


Is the windforce cooler even compatible with Titan?

I don't remember seeing a Windforce version of Titan.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1500, no less. Especially if you're overclocking.
> 
> You don't wanna stress a psu by running at max capacity. Especially with 3 Titans.


A 1200w platinum will do. The rating of the PSU is just as important as the wattage.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Is the windforce cooler even compatible with Titan?
> 
> I don't remember seeing a Windforce version of Titan.


I believe it should be. If it's compatible with the 780 is should be for the Titan....


----------



## provost

1200 W is plenty with headroom to spare for Tri titan, 4.8GHz 3930k, 3 27inch 144hz Asus
By the way, isn't this dude using 1200 for 3 way http://www.overclock.net/t/1372360/vegas-perfect-motion-clarity-2d-lightboost-nvidia-titan-portrait-surround-gloss-asus-vg248qe-build/270


----------



## h2spartan

12,550 graphics score in Firestrike. Is this reasonable for an overclocked Titan? What are some of you getting for a single Titan? Thx...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 12,550 graphics score in Firestrike. Is this reasonable for an overclocked Titan? What are some of you getting for a single Titan? Thx...


What's the overall score?.. might be HOF worthy


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> What's the overall score?.. might be HOF worthy


Well most likely not as I havent oc'd my cpu much (only 4.1ghz) so it's bringing down my physics score and overall....









...but maybe i can get to that point sometime soon!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/975595


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 12,550 graphics score in Firestrike. Is this reasonable for an overclocked Titan? What are some of you getting for a single Titan? Thx...


normal firestrike? Or xtreme?

Buy what ever size power supply you want, just don't buy the EVGA 1500w. Get the g2 1300w.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Well most likely not as I havent oc'd my cpu much (only 4.1ghz) so it's bringing down my physics score and overall....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but maybe i can get to that point sometime soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/975595


run it with whql driver, and you might surprise yourself..


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> run it with whql driver, and you might surprise yourself..


Do you get better score with that driver? I'm using the latest beta.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> normal firestrike? Or xtreme?
> 
> Buy what ever size power supply you want, just don't buy the EVGA 1500w. Get the g2 1300w.


It's is normal I believe. I think that would be a near impossible score with extreme running a single Titan?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 12,550 graphics score in Firestrike. Is this reasonable for an overclocked Titan? What are some of you getting for a single Titan? Thx...


My best was 13,800 Graphics with my Titan @1254Mhz on Fire Strike


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My best was 13,800 Graphics with my Titan @1254Mhz on Fire Strike


Wow! It seems I have a little ways to go....









I'm at 1215Mhz but haven't tried any further.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> It's is normal I believe. I think that would be a near impossible score with extreme running a single Titan?


Im around that Mark with my stock not overclocked rig now in extreme. X12800 - x13250

I think I will leave it stock to till my 32gbs of corsair dominator platinum arrives + light bars l


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Wow! It seems I have a little ways to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1215Mhz but haven't tried any further.


Don't set the bar using MrTOOSHORT , he has got some kind a magic dust








He is in top 5







.

HOF goes all the way to 100. You might break top 50 without breaking a sweat but with whql


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Wow! It seems I have a little ways to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1215Mhz but haven't tried any further.


I think you got a good score. My best pushing 500 mhz on the memory and around 100 mhz in clock (from stock SC bios) was 12100 graphics in firestrike which place me around 27 or 28 tops on single cards.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Don't set the bar using MrTOOSHORT , he has got some kind a magic dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is in top 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> HOF goes all the way to 100. You might break top 50 without breaking a sweat but with whql


Yeah, MrTOOSHORT's score is pretty ridiculous considering how much i've oc'ed my card already. I think I'll submit my score once I get a better cpu overclock. Doesn't a higher cpu clock affect the graphics score too?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think you got a good score. My best pushing 500 mhz on the memory and around 100 mhz in clock (from stock SC bios) was 12100 graphics in firestrike which place me around 27 or 28 tops on single cards.


I would never guessed I had a shot at top 50. Cool!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Whats your asic score out of curiosity. Lol


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> That will be great
> 
> What I am interested in is the Titan @stock running on the Heaven 4 bench. Also if you can post the CPU clock speed you use that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


All GTX Titans run different boost speeds at default settings so what exact speed do you want it clocked to?

I'm hoping to get it as high as possible so I can do my own comparisons between my CPUs at +5000mhz.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats your asic score out of curiosity. Lol


It's 79.5


----------



## Gabrielzm

Good card. I got one 73.something and other 72.something. They are pretty close. It would be nice if we all here in the thread could compile a database of our ASICs and maximum stable OC with and without custom BIOS. What you guys think? In that way we can test if there are any correlation of ASIC and OC capacity.

Cheers


----------



## cravinmild

Im in. What about cpu?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My best was 13,800 Graphics with my Titan @1254Mhz on Fire Strike


How do you guys manage those high scores? I do roughly 9500 with one titan and 12500 with two in sli.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> How do you guys manage those high scores? I do roughly 9500 with one titan and 12500 with two in sli.


I guess he's talking just about the graphics score and not overall score.

But you are scoring a bit low with one titan. Mine is 9370. (Specs as per signature)


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Good card. I got one 73.something and other 72.something. They are pretty close. It would be nice if we all here in the thread could compile a database of our ASICs and maximum stable OC with and without custom BIOS. What you guys think? In that way we can test if there are any correlation of ASIC and OC capacity.
> 
> Cheers


I have 73.6, 74.3 and a 78.9. To be honest I would trade my 78 for a card around 73 to 74. If it makes a difference to someone else? I dont really care about massive scores or know how to exploit the cards to their max.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I have 73.6, 74.3 and a 78.9. To be honest I would trade my 78 for a card around 73 to 74. If it makes a difference to someone else? I dont really care about massive scores or know how to exploit the cards to their max.


Nice guy!







Your 3-way SLI can only run as fast as your slowest clocked card anyways. I wish you were in the US.


----------



## Chatassys

Nvidia *326.29* Beta

Download:
https://developer.nvidia.com/opengl-driver


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Nvidia *326.29* Beta
> 
> Download:
> https://developer.nvidia.com/opengl-driver


is this another new beta? Or the same one.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> is this another new beta? Or the same one.


New one. The last one is 326.*19* and this one is 326.*29*.

This driver introduces OpenGL 4.4.
Still no fix for korean monitors.
Other than that, running good without issues.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just tried it again with different settings and the carriage crashed upside down against a rock and the horses are hurting themselves and making horrible noises as they try and walk into the rock upside down LOL. Oh and my character is till waking up and characters still chatting like its normal to have been spun around and upside down. Also in the distance their is a horse just doing back flips lol. I thought this game was supposed to be good???




I thought it was the xbox 360 controller but I took it out. plus it works with other games fine. sorry not the best photos either.

Also how do I change my res from 3240 x 1920p to 3320 x 1920. Ive set it up in nvidia and it works in other games but from the loader for Skyrim its blank and I cant change to any other resolutions. Also I cant see the vsync option anywhere in game or in the loader.


----------



## exyia

skyrimprefs.ini, set the resolution manually

as for bugs, the free-nature of the game/engine lends itself to quirky moments. unless it's repeatable, I wouldn't worry about it

and whore all the hi-res textures you can with the 6gb vram







most I've seen used so far is 4.8gb on my 5xxx x 1080


----------



## hatlesschimp

lol thanks


----------



## criminal

Not sure if it is important enough to matter, but I can be removed from the owner's list. I no longer have a Titan.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Why?


----------



## cravinmild

My asic changes. 72.9 to 74.6. Any one else see this also


----------



## hatlesschimp

So Ive got to work out why this score is 8876 off 2 cards
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/635806

and this is 8216 off 3 cards
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/688802


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My asic changes. 72.9 to 74.6. Any one else see this also


Weird. Never heard of that happening before...


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just tried it again with different settings and the carriage crashed upside down against a rock and the horses are hurting themselves and making horrible noises as they try and walk into the rock upside down LOL. Oh and my character is till waking up and characters still chatting like its normal to have been spun around and upside down. Also in the distance their is a horse just doing back flips lol. I thought this game was supposed to be good???
> 
> I thought it was the xbox 360 controller but I took it out. plus it works with other games fine. sorry not the best photos either.
> 
> Also how do I change my res from 3240 x 1920p to 3320 x 1920. Ive set it up in nvidia and it works in other games but from the loader for Skyrim its blank and I cant change to any other resolutions. Also I cant see the vsync option anywhere in game or in the loader.


make sure you have v-sync turned on and are running at no more than 60fps. skyrim uses framerate to run its physics engine.


----------



## Arnie87

Seems like original coolpaste on TITAN isnt bad at all ....... runs same temps as IC Diamond 24.... stock cooler.
maybe the IC is better on higher fan speeds.

BTW how long is stock gpu cooling paste safe? 2 years? 1 year? on 1,2v


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> skyrimprefs.ini, set the resolution manually
> 
> as for bugs, the free-nature of the game/engine lends itself to quirky moments. unless it's repeatable, I wouldn't worry about it
> 
> and whore all the hi-res textures you can with the 6gb vram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most I've seen used so far is 4.8gb on my 5xxx x 1080


Wow! Do you have any screenshots? And what was the framerate like with that amount of VRAM use?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wow! Do you have any screenshots? And what was the framerate like with that amount of VRAM use?


I don't have many since the reformat haha

here's one that I uploaded while discussing an ENB update/revision - if it looks too dark, that was exactly what I was discussing lol

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j221/XG08Zero/Screenshot66885_zpsbc057a14.png

haven't fired it up since the 3930k yet, but I was getting a very playable ~45fps outside (more than 60 indoors, those are easy). I'm waiting for the newest ENB binaries to be updated/stable before playing again since they work with the latest nvidia drivers now!

I'm pretty disappointed at how little vram games use even on surround (and how there's not enough power to max AA usually), but I simply love hoarding any hi-res texture pack that comes out with these Titans


----------



## Nemessss

expect a TITAN Ultra soon for Q4 2013 or Q1 2014









http://videocardz.com/44879/nvidia-launches-quadro-k6000-with-full-gk110-gpu-2880-cuda-cores-and-12gb-memory


----------



## Swolern

Thanks Exyia. I'm a high-res junkie too!









Hopefully when the new consoles release we will see a dramatic increase in high-res textures.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> expect a TITAN Ultra soon for Q4 2013 or Q1 2014


Source?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> expect a TITAN Ultra soon for Q4 2013 or Q1 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/44879/nvidia-launches-quadro-k6000-with-full-gk110-gpu-2880-cuda-cores-and-12gb-memory


Ill get this for my physx card


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Ill get this for my physx card


PhysX for NASA. Lol.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> expect a TITAN Ultra soon for Q4 2013 or Q1 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/44879/nvidia-launches-quadro-k6000-with-full-gk110-gpu-2880-cuda-cores-and-12gb-memory


Good to hear, but I pass till maxwell







// My TITAN on air @ 1150mhz is redicolous allready.
And i dont think that ULTRA titan would get 12gb.. would be nonsense







or they should put it as an caching to cache the whole game .. lol


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> PhysX for NASA. Lol.


physx to reveal the Mars face


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Holy crap dude. Do you have to win every inane debate and beat a dead horse until its pulp? Maybe chillax a bit and go play a game or two on your lovely Titan, rather than stalking this thread looking for a chance to belittle and humilate someone?


Just because someone beats your flimsy, shoddy arguments in a debate, doesn't mean they're "belittling" or "humiliating" anyone, they're simply stating facts and cutting off your FUD.


----------



## hatlesschimp

is this not bad for air?

P Score -http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6909658
X Score - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6909629


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> is this not bad for air?
> 
> P Score -http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6909658
> X Score - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6909629


Compare:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just because someone beats your flimsy, shoddy arguments in a debate, doesn't mean they're "belittling" or "humiliating" anyone, they're simply stating facts and cutting off your FUD.


Huh? Wrong thread?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just because someone beats your flimsy, shoddy arguments in a debate, doesn't mean they're "belittling" or "humiliating" anyone, they're simply stating facts and cutting off your FUD.


This is not the 780 vs Titan flame thread. Please note this for further failings in life.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> All GTX Titans run different boost speeds at default settings so what exact speed do you want it clocked to?
> 
> I'm hoping to get it as high as possible so I can do my own comparisons between my CPUs at +5000mhz.


The way you are planning to do it will be fine. What I need is a before and after with the Titan running at the same speed for both.

Do you think you will be able to get the 4770k to 5.0ghz without running into heat problems ?


----------



## Arnie87

""Originally Posted by thestache View Post

All GTX Titans run different boost speeds at default settings so what exact speed do you want it clocked to?
I'm hoping to get it as high as possible so I can do my own comparisons between my CPUs at +5000mhz.
////////

Better Remove the whole boost thing by another bios like this one
http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html

No boost.. no power limit... max 1,212V... just stock 930mhz ..... and ofcourse when it idles it will drop back to 300+ mhz. Just make sure u only use inspector and use startup shortcut for settings you can save there.. and do not use EVGA precision or afterburner because it will lock back to 930mhz...

Boost is something nice for people who just buy the card run it and never went on any forum


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> is this not bad for air?
> 
> P Score -http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6909658
> X Score - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6909629


holy damn
redicolous score .. lol

That said you can finally run crysis 3 100+ fps...


----------



## skupples

I think i'm officially out of space inside my storm trooper.








Camera's sure don't do wires justice. That looks no where as messy as it does IRL, trust me. I can't find anywhere else to put the wires until i teach my self how to re-size. I won't be putting those skills into practice until my tri-sli/ivy-e rebuild.


----------



## h2spartan

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/979620

stable at 1228mhz....I'm not sure if I want to keep pushing it. Well, at least not until I get it under water.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/979620
> 
> stable at 1228mhz....I'm not sure if I want to keep pushing it. Well, at least not until I get it under water.


U prolly run out of power after those speeds... I run out @ 1150mhz. (in games).. than I need more than 1,2V...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Why?


Since there was no quote, I will assume you were replying to me. My Titan was somewhat of an overclocking dud and I really want to try a classified or lighting 780. Funny that when the Titan was released, Nvidia was very adamant about no customization of GK110. And looky what happened? The second tier (GTX780) card is getting special versions that will be faster than all but the best Titans - minus the VRAM of course.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Since there was no quote, I will assume you were replying to me. My Titan was somewhat of an overclocking dud and I really want to try a classified or lighting 780. Funny that when the Titan was released, Nvidia was very adamant about no customization of GK110. And looky what happened? The second tier (GTX780) card is getting special versions that will be faster than all but the best Titans - minus the VRAM of course.


Yeah... It's a strange situation. One i'm not the happiest about. I waited a long time to see if a lightning Titan would come out, but it never did.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> ""Originally Posted by thestache View Post
> 
> All GTX Titans run different boost speeds at default settings so what exact speed do you want it clocked to?
> I'm hoping to get it as high as possible so I can do my own comparisons between my CPUs at +5000mhz.
> ////////
> 
> Better Remove the whole boost thing by another bios like this one
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html
> 
> No boost.. no power limit... max 1,212V... just stock 930mhz ..... and ofcourse when it idles it will drop back to 300+ mhz. Just make sure u only use inspector and use startup shortcut for settings you can save there.. and do not use EVGA precision or afterburner because it will lock back to 930mhz...
> 
> Boost is something nice for people who just buy the card run it and never went on any forum


Only downside is if failure occurs there goes roughly $800 of plastic via loss of warranty. Maybe others won't care but I'll make myself feel bad for RMA'ing a card that doesn't have the original manufacturers bios on it. Then again, I'm sure some feel they can do whatever they want to the card considering the price premium of it.

3rd and final Titan kicks butt, boosts up to 1058 on 1.15V, goes up to 1110 Mhz with the +32 mv and +18 on the core. ASIC is 79%, trumps my other 2 cards. Downside is it's a Signature edition, more shirts and mousepads that I won't use







plus using the 1 card on surround isn't bad with lower settings.

The 780 will of course get more love from Nvidia, but to me Titan is special enough







I want the dual bios switch though, if Titan just had that, could careless about the voltage, higher clocks, etc, having that would of been great. Then again Titan wasn't meant for gaming, least I can't imagine it was supposed to be.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I had an acx on one of my titans was very good its a lot better then stock the junk


The reference cooler on the 780/Titans is actually pretty freaking good compared to the reference coolers nvidia cards used to roll with.

I would never call it junk, but of course there is always better options than stock.

And yes, the Titan was meant for gaming. God I hate it when people say that. If the Titan wasn't meant for gaming, then it would be a Quadro.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> The reference cooler on the 780/Titans is actually pretty freaking good compared to the reference coolers nvidia cards used to roll with.
> 
> I would never call it junk, but of course there is always better options than stock.
> 
> And yes, the Titan was meant for gaming. God I hate it when people say that. If the Titan wasn't meant for gaming, then it would be a Quadro.


This, this this and this.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think i'm officially out of space inside my storm trooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera's sure don't do wires justice. That looks no where as messy as it does IRL, trust me. I can't find anywhere else to put the wires until i teach my self how to re-size. I won't be putting those skills into practice until my tri-sli/ivy-e rebuild.


I'm jealous, I want that psu.


----------



## skupples

It was only 180$ on Amazon when i ordered, but they only had 15 @ that price.

So far the only things i dislike about it are A. The molex leads only have 3 heads per, compared to 4x per lead on corsair PSU's. AND the finish comes off pretty easily. (1mm between psu and gpu>>rad hose)

yes, that is a HDD sitting on top of the psu. no where else to put it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> The reference cooler on the 780/Titans is actually pretty freaking good compared to the reference coolers nvidia cards used to roll with.
> 
> I would never call it junk, but of course there is always better options than stock.
> 
> And yes, the Titan was meant for gaming. God I hate it when people say that. If the Titan wasn't meant for gaming, then it would be a Quadro.


Exactly!!!

Some of the people that say Titan is not for gaming, say the 780 is. Also does the name GeForce GTX mean anything to these people?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Exactly!!!
> 
> Some of the people that say Titan is not for gaming, say the 780 is. Also does the name GeForce GTX mean anything to these people?


ikr,. So, what do they think it's for then? lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Exactly!!!
> 
> Some of the people that say Titan is not for gaming, say the 780 is. Also does the name GeForce GTX mean anything to these people?


Wait WHAT? The Geforce GTX is the "Gamer model" Classification? Then... That must mean Quadro is the name for not gamer model classification...

a 780 owner saying "titan wasn't made for gaming" is just another way of them telling them selves everything will be OK and that 780>titan.


----------



## Arizonian

Gentle reminder - if your not a Titan owner or intention of becoming potential owner and come to this thread to debate the Titan vs other cards, its considered trolling.

Plenty of places on OCN to debate this issue. The club threads are safe havens so to speak for owners to discuss thier cards experience, performance, over clocking, problems etc without outside interjection which stirs trouble within the comunnity.

/thread cleaned. Asking for club owners to continue moving foward politely.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gentle reminder - if your not a Titan owner or intention of becoming potential owner and come to this thread to debate the Titan vs other cards, its considered trolling.
> 
> Plenty of places on OCN to debate this issue. The club threads are safe havens so to speak for owners to discuss thier cards experience, performance, over clocking, problems etc without outside interjection which stirs trouble within the comunnity.
> 
> /thread cleaned. Asking for club owners to continue moving foward politely.


I am no longer a Titan owner, but I appreciate the clean. Golden Tiger really oversteps his boundaries quite often.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gentle reminder - if your not a Titan owner or intention of becoming potential owner and come to this thread to debate the Titan vs other cards, its considered trolling.
> 
> Plenty of places on OCN to debate this issue. The club threads are safe havens so to speak for owners to discuss thier cards experience, performance, over clocking, problems etc without outside interjection which stirs trouble within the comunnity.
> 
> /thread cleaned. Asking for club owners to continue moving foward politely.


Thanks, Arizonian.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> ikr,. So, what do they think it's for then? lol


e-peen enlargement. I mean it's partially mostly true, at least after u get past a single one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Thank you Arizonian!


----------



## heyskip

To all titan owners, what would you estimate the max clocks would be watercooled with an ASIC of 70.9%


----------



## skupples

YAYYY They un-locked the thread. SOOOOOO tired of running into that guy on every single thread i read. What possesses a man/child/kid/person to intentionally seek out attention via trolling club(and other) threads i will never know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gentle reminder - if your not a Titan owner or intention of becoming potential owner and come to this thread to debate the Titan vs other cards, its considered trolling.
> 
> Plenty of places on OCN to debate this issue. The club threads are safe havens so to speak for owners to discuss thier cards experience, performance, over clocking, problems etc without outside interjection which stirs trouble within the comunnity.
> 
> /thread cleaned. Asking for club owners to continue moving foward politely.


Thank you for not actually closing the thread Az.


----------



## Jpmboy

Wow - i just downloaded (and bought) 3DMark... the Firestrike test is very cool.


----------



## theseekeroffun

A question for you Titan owners, especially SLI users or any of you that have previously owned a 780. I am about to redo/build my system and I am considering two Titans. I will be using an OCable Tempest and I was considering three 780's, but I keep going back to the Titans, at least in my head. I have read a number of reviews and comparisons, but nothing closes the deal for me. And not that it matters much, but they will be H20 cooled.
TIA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> A question for you Titan owners, especially SLI users or any of you that have previously owned a 780. I am about to redo/build my system and I am considering two Titans. I will be using an OCable Tempest and I was considering three 780's, but I keep going back to the Titans, at least in my head. I have read a number of reviews and comparisons, but nothing closes the deal for me. And not that it matters much, but they will be H20 cooled.
> TIA


2 or 3 of either will certainly do most anything you need.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow - i just downloaded (and bought) 3DMark... the Firestrike test is very cool.


Why didn't you get it free with your Titan?

I have two extra codes for Firestrike from EVGA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Why didn't you get it free with your Titan?
> 
> I have two extra codes for Firestrike from EVGA.


oops - I've had these since launch. Guess i should look in the boxes.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2 or 3 of either will certainly do most anything you need.


Yes I know, but I am trying to determine which I will enjoy the most.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> A question for you Titan owners, especially SLI users or any of you that have previously owned a 780. I am about to redo/build my system and I am considering two Titans. I will be using an OCable Tempest and I was considering three 780's, but I keep going back to the Titans, at least in my head. I have read a number of reviews and comparisons, but nothing closes the deal for me. And not that it matters much, but they will be H20 cooled.
> TIA


if the the 3gb vRam won't be a problem for you, get 780.

3 cards won't offer a significant performance boost in games. Seems that way at least. Based on reviews with 3 way sli or xfire, games don't scale well with more than 2 gpus, unless you're running 3 2560x1440 monitors. In that case 3 cards seem to actually shine. And then we come back to the 3 780 running out of VRAM. If 2k is not a problem, you really can't go wrong with Titans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Yes I know, but I am trying to determine which I will enjoy the most.


only you can know that.









I can say that with this 4K monitor, 6GB is beneficial. with BF3, Crysis 2 and 3 I have seen 2.9GB used on each card.


----------



## MasterGamma12

I got my gtx titan at microcenter for $600 Dollars.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Yes I know, but I am trying to determine which I will enjoy the most.


How many monitors of what resolution do you plan to game on?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> I got my gtx titan at microcenter for $600 Dollars.


=\ i find this hard to believe. But congrats! I hope to find a pre-blocked(with xxl) evga sc soon, used. Passed up an epic offer last month, but it was just too soon to upgrade.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> =\ i find this hard to believe. But congrats! I hope to find a pre-blocked(with xxl) evga sc soon, used. Passed up an epic offer last month, but it was just too soon to upgrade.


Yeah I almost had a heart attack when I saw the price.








Also they had a 680 for $180 bucks. Also my Titan was the last one they had.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Yeah I almost had a heart attack when I saw the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they had a 680 for $180 bucks. Also my Titan was the last one they had.


I scored a similar deal with the Amd never settle bundle and some nvidia coupons. In store only, you'll never see this stuff online.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> How many monitors of what resolution do you plan to game on?


I am currently using a 30" in 25x16. I plan on getting a OCable 1440p Tempest, but just one. I ran 3 x 580's in the past and they were pretty good.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Crap I dunno what to do now? Strong Island just blitzed my single Titan score in Valley with his new 780 Classy and I'm sure his SLI score will kill mine too! This 1.212V limit is going to kill us Titan owners who would easily destroy any of the non-reference 780's if we could get the 1.35V they are getting! I'm still very much contemplating selling the Titans to get Lightnings but I really don't wanna lose my 6GB of memory. Nvidia sucks right now for sure...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> I am currently using a 30" in 25x16. I plan on getting a OCable 1440p Tempest, but just one. I ran 3 x 580's in the past and they were pretty good.


3 780's will make that monitor FLYY!!!!


----------



## cravinmild

Whaa. I never got that with mine


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 3 780's will make that monitor FLYY!!!!


I would hope so!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Whaa. I never got that with mine


Yeah... I only got one copy of metro:LL with my titans. Amazon is cheep as hell on stuff like that. They probably take the other key and sell it separate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> I would hope so!


now then, back to the regular broadcasting of off topic titan owner banter and bios modding.

i'm trying to find a way to get into the sleeping dogs engine.ini/xml file. Can't find it, but i keep finding people talking about editing it...


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap I dunno what to do now? Strong Island just blitzed my single Titan score in Valley with his new 780 Classy and I'm sure his SLI score will kill mine too! This 1.212V limit is going to kill us Titan owners who would easily destroy any of the non-reference 780's if we could get the 1.35V they are getting! I'm still very much contemplating selling the Titans to get Lightnings but I really don't wanna lose my 6GB of memory. Nvidia sucks right now for sure...


Are you kidding me? 780's got 1.35v OTB?
So disappointed right now...


----------



## skupples

WTB being able to tie a wire to this prong and that prong to over ride voltage lockdown. oh wait NO! I have to take a dremmel to my card nvm.

luckily i was never that hard into bench marking, i just want good stable in game performance.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> WTB being able to tie a wire to this prong and that prong to over ride voltage lockdown. oh wait NO! I have to take a dremmel to my card nvm.
> 
> luckily i was never that hard into bench marking, i just want good stable in game performance.


No dremel needed, just a multimeter, soldering iron & a variable resistor. Voids the warranty as quick as a dremel though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap I dunno what to do now? Strong Island just blitzed my single Titan score in Valley with his new 780 Classy and I'm sure his SLI score will kill mine too! This 1.212V limit is going to kill us Titan owners who would easily destroy any of the non-reference 780's if we could get the 1.35V they are getting! I'm still very much contemplating selling the Titans to get Lightnings but I really don't wanna lose my 6GB of memory. Nvidia sucks right now for sure...


Just volt mod your cards like he did, just dont go over 1,39v... he got "1359mhz Core / 7450 Memory" you can get there easy and youll always have the edge as the 780 has to be always close to 200mhz in excess to beat the titan, if your cards go linear with voltage ( 1200mhz - 1.20v) then you should get over and beyond his score before getting to the "titan volts danger zone"








its just 2 wires to solder...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Hey *skupples*! whers the photos of your rig? is it finished? share some!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> No dremel needed, just a multimeter, soldering iron & a variable resistor. Voids the warranty as quick as a dremel though.


For some cards like mine tops at 1150mhz/1.212v its a must!








anyway got a second titan inbound! ASIC 82.5%!!!







clocks easy to 1225mhz, so this slow one will get the voltmod to match the faster one!
Also 2 more VG278H, gonna debezel them for surround!








Do you think a [email protected]/5.0(dellided) will bottleneck the SLI [email protected]/1250mhz?

thanks

And thanks again, Lorne, for all your help, enlightenment and teachings!









Cheers

Ed

P.S. Get that "Titan Lightning zombie" up and running! we´re waiting to see it fly!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For some cards like mine tops at 1150mhz/1.212v its a must!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway got a second titan inbound! ASIC 82.5%!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clocks easy to 1225mhz, so this slow one will get the voltmod to match the faster one!
> Also 2 more VG278H, gonna debezel them for surround!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think a [email protected]/5.0(dellided) will bottleneck the SLI [email protected]/1250mhz?
> 
> thanks
> 
> And thanks again, Lorne, for all your help, enlightenment and teachings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. Get that "Titan Lightning zombie" up and running! we´re waiting to see it fly!


Get a 3770k and your benchmark scores will shoot through the roof.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap I dunno what to do now? Strong Island just blitzed my single Titan score in Valley with his new 780 Classy and I'm sure his SLI score will kill mine too! This 1.212V limit is going to kill us Titan owners who would easily destroy any of the non-reference 780's if we could get the 1.35V they are getting! I'm still very much contemplating selling the Titans to get Lightnings but I really don't wanna lose my 6GB of memory. Nvidia sucks right now for sure...


What do you use your Titan for? Gaming or benching?

If you really want good benchmark scores then of course 780s with unlocked voltage will be superior.

But I use my Titan for gaming and I occasionally bench for fun.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Maybe you can help me with an issue I'm having. I'm running 4-way SLI Titans and I'm using vsync + 59 FPS frame limiter (with 60 Hz screens) for playing at 7680x1440 (8064x1440 bezel-corrected) without input lag.
> 
> This works well when games aren't too demanding, but in some non-demanding games like Dirt 3 I get throttling. My cards go to 875 MHz and my FPS goes from 59 to 34 :s If I do a vid-restart, sometimes it goes back to 59 in the same exact scene. I know for a fact I can run the entire game maxed out at a rock solid 60 fps with not much GPU usage. This downlocking seems to be happening when the scene is perceived to be not demanding at all.
> 
> It also goes to 34 fps in the game menus. In Sleeping Dogs the game menu is 2560x1440 and I get 34 fps with ~10% GPU usage and 59 FPS in the game itself at 8064x1440 and ~60-70% GPU usage.
> 
> I'm currently running the EVGA SC BIOS, I would like something with similar clocks (don't need any extra heat or noise), but without the cards downclocking for no reason. Am I looking in the right direction for fixing this issue? Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi again guys,

Just a quick FYI, I fixed this by enabling Triple Buffering in D3DOverrider.

I use the following settings in the Global profile:

- Application detection level Medium
- Force triple buffering ON
- Force VSync OFF*

I also use a separate 59 fps frame limiter.

Basically triple buffering lets me avoid the jump from 59 to 34 fps and the frame limiter removes input lag. Joy









* I enable VSync in the game itself, a lot of games fail to launch if I leave this option ON.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Get a 3770k and your benchmark scores will shoot through the roof.


Mine are in the basement. Don't know what is keeping my firestrike score low in comparison to everyone else.

dual titans at 1124mhz. 3770k at 4.8, 16gb 1600 ram. i get roughlty 12000


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Hi again guys,
> 
> Just a quick FYI, I fixed this by enabling Triple Buffering in D3DOverrider.
> 
> I use the following settings in the Global profile:
> 
> - Application detection level Medium
> - Force triple buffering ON
> - Force VSync OFF*
> 
> I also use a separate 59 fps frame limiter.
> 
> Basically triple buffering lets me avoid the jump from 59 to 34 fps and the frame limiter removes input lag. Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I enable VSync in the game itself, a lot of games fail to launch if I leave this option ON.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Hi again guys,
> 
> Just a quick FYI, I fixed this by enabling Triple Buffering in D3DOverrider.
> 
> I use the following settings in the Global profile:
> 
> - Application detection level Medium
> - Force triple buffering ON
> - Force VSync OFF*
> 
> I also use a separate 59 fps frame limiter.
> 
> Basically triple buffering lets me avoid the jump from 59 to 34 fps and the frame limiter removes input lag. Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I enable VSync in the game itself, a lot of games fail to launch if I leave this option ON.


Thanks for the tip Fomoz. I had a similar issue. I will try this out.

+Rep


----------



## thestache

Since some of you were interested in 4770K + GTX Titan benchmark scores here are some with the 320.49 drivers. I would OC the 4770K more but I honestly can't get it higher. Either because I ruined it delidding it or it just sucks. 1.5v and the thing won't even be stable at 4800mhz on the desktop. Shame because the temps are really quite low. Idles at 20deg, 45deg in games/valley and 54deg in prime95.

4770K at 4600mhz and 1.4v
GTX Titan at 1202mhz and memory 7204mhz with engineering BIOS 130% power target.

79.4 FPS
3322 Score


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Since some of you were interested in 4770K + GTX Titan benchmark scores here are some with the 320.49 drivers. I would OC the 4770K more but I honestly can't get it higher. Either because I ruined it delidding it or it just sucks. 1.5v and the thing won't even be stable at 4800mhz on the desktop. Shame because the temps are really quite low. Idles at 20deg, 45deg in games/valley and 54deg in prime95.
> 
> 4770K at 4600mhz and 1.4v
> GTX Titan at 1202mhz and memory 7204mhz with engineering BIOS 130% power target.
> 
> 79.4 FPS
> 3322 Score


Did you tried the 4770K before delidding? thats too much volts for that speed indeed but i dont think you ruined it in the delidding process, unless you got a nicked corner...








i think you just got a bad chip...









Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Get a 3770k and your benchmark scores will shoot through the roof.


I just game, i like seeing you guys posting results, its fun all the fever around it and i think its productive in a way that it helps the community in general because of all the problems
that are risen from getting the best scores (O.C.) the solutions (found by the community) end up being used by everyone! and thats a big







!
Just my 2 cents and a BIG thank you for all of you that every day give your best helping others!









Ed


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you tried the 4770K before delidding? thats too much volts for that speed indeed but i dont think you ruined it in the delidding process, unless you got a nicked corner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you just got a bad chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Yeah I did get a nick in it, which is strange because I used a vice and I was super careful, oh well, I think the chip sucks anyways.

Either way, here is the same settings with driver tweaks.

4770K at 4600mhz and 1.4v
GTX Titan at 1202mhz and memory 7204mhz with engineering BIOS 130% power target.

82 FPS
3431 Score


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For some cards like mine tops at 1150mhz/1.212v its a must!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway got a second titan inbound! ASIC 82.5%!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clocks easy to 1225mhz, so this slow one will get the voltmod to match the faster one!
> Also 2 more VG278H, gonna debezel them for surround!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think a [email protected]/5.0(dellided) will bottleneck the SLI [email protected]/1250mhz?
> 
> thanks
> 
> And thanks again, Lorne, for all your help, enlightenment and teachings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. Get that "Titan Lightning zombie" up and running! we´re waiting to see it fly!


I'll get it working yet!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Since some of you were interested in 4770K + GTX Titan benchmark scores here are some with the 320.49 drivers. I would OC the 4770K more but I honestly can't get it higher. Either because I ruined it delidding it or it just sucks. 1.5v and the thing won't even be stable at 4800mhz on the desktop. Shame because the temps are really quite low. Idles at 20deg, 45deg in games/valley and 54deg in prime95.
> 
> 4770K at 4600mhz and 1.4v
> GTX Titan at 1202mhz and memory 7204mhz with engineering BIOS 130% power target.
> 
> 79.4 FPS
> 3322 Score


Valley & Heaven are the least cpu dependent benchmarks, pretty much all 3dmark benches weigh the cpu cores/speed more heavily.

Some Titan + 4770k 3dmark results


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah I did get a nick in it, which is strange because I used a vice and I was super careful, oh well, I think the chip sucks anyways.
> 
> Either way, here is the same settings with driver tweaks.
> 
> 4770K at 4600mhz and 1.4v
> GTX Titan at 1202mhz and memory 7204mhz with engineering BIOS 130% power target.
> 
> 82 FPS
> 3431 Score


Yeah, its the nicked corner alright! i had lots of chips with nicked corners back in the day when they weren't lidded and some came broken and the ones with nicked corners, worked but with higher voltage and were very unstable!
Hows the engineering bios working for you?
im trying it now, you use precision? it only goes to 200% power, in inspector you have a bigger 386% slider... with AB i found core clocks were wrong the set values were less 10mhz than real values, so uninstalled it!

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

*Do you think a [email protected]/5.0(dellided) will bottleneck the SLI [email protected]/1250mhz?*

anyone?









Ed


----------



## ChaosAD

I think you mean 3570k, but no it will not bottleneck oced sli titans.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yeah, its the nicked corner alright! i had lots of chips with nicked corners back in the day when they weren't lidded and some came broken and the ones with nicked corners, worked but with higher voltage and were very unstable!
> Hows the engineering bios working for you?
> im trying it now, you use precision? it only goes to 200% power, in inspector you have a bigger 386% slider... with AB i found core clocks were wrong the set values were less 10mhz than real values, so uninstalled it!
> 
> Ed


Damn but oh well Ivy-e is right around the corner so it'll last until then. Seems to be fine below 4700mhz and 1.44v. The temps are quite low so volts under 1.45v should be fine I think.

Engineering BIOS is the best from my experiences. Using precision yes and it only goes to 200%.

I've also traded my GTX 690 for a GTX 780 so I'll be pulling the C70 apart tomorrow. Will be interesting to run some GPU benchmarks between the GTX 780/3930k and this rig when I get the new card. Hoping to also do some comparisons between 3GB hard limit and 6GB VRAM readings in surround games. So we can all make the decision to side grade to Classifieds/Lightning's or not to easier, especially for the surround guys.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Do you think a [email protected]/5.0(dellided) will bottleneck the SLI [email protected]/1250mhz?*
> 
> anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Depends on your gaming res. 1920x1080 yes you will run into many CPU bottlenecks. As you go up in res to 5760x1080 and become more GPU bound your 3570k will be ok in most situations. CPU intensive games like BF3 64p multiplayer -large maps will still be CPU bottlenecked.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Damn but oh well Ivy-e is right around the corner so it'll last until then. Seems to be fine below 4700mhz and 1.44v. The temps are quite low so volts under 1.45v should be fine I think.
> 
> Engineering BIOS is the best from my experiences. Using precision yes and it only goes to 200%.
> 
> I've also traded my GTX 690 for a GTX 780 so I'll be pulling the C70 apart tomorrow. Will be interesting to run some GPU benchmarks between the GTX 780/3930k and this rig when I get the new card. Hoping to also do some comparisons between 3GB hard limit and 6GB VRAM readings in surround games. So we can all make the decision to side grade to Classifieds/Lightning's or not to easier, especially for the surround guys.


Perhaps the nicked corner somehow makes the sensor misread temps or volts... you could have less volts going in the chip, that would explain the low temps or really high temps but misread by the sensor, hows the back of the motherboard, temps wise? if its cool its the sensor, @those volts it should be very hot even with high end watercooling!
Looking forward to see those results! appreciate the work and effort you put on!









Thank you!

Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'll get it working yet!
> Valley & Heaven are the least cpu dependent benchmarks, pretty much all 3dmark benches weigh the cpu cores/speed more heavily.
> 
> Some Titan + 4770k 3dmark results


1502 core???























Zombie power!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I think you mean 3570k, but no it will not bottleneck oced sli titans.


Fast typing when im in a hurry always makes me switch numbers and letters...( and a very small keyboard also helps...)








Thanks for your opinion on the bottleneck, i think so too, i only game and i believe that a faster Cpu with more cores and hiperthreading really shows in benchmarks, in games they are faster but by a small margin, it just wouldnt justify the cost changing to socket 2011 or even the next generation of intel cpus because i suspect it will not be reallly a huge jump
mainly because AMD is so far behind and intel is slowly advancing making huge profits with very small gains for us... 3 generations, what have we got in speed? 10/15% from sandy to haswell? in high def. gaming 0/5% difference?
Just my 2 cents

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'll get it working yet!
> Valley & Heaven are the least cpu dependent benchmarks, pretty much all 3dmark benches weigh the cpu cores/speed more heavily.
> 
> Some Titan + 4770k 3dmark results


Very well done my friend!








Now lets see the 780 lightning doing 1700mhz to beat this...

Ed


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perhaps the nicked corner somehow makes the sensor misread temps or volts... you could have less volts going in the chip, that would explain the low temps or really high temps but misread by the sensor, hows the back of the motherboard, temps wise? if its cool its the sensor, @those volts it should be very hot even with high end watercooling!
> Looking forward to see those results! appreciate the work and effort you put on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Ed


I'm running two RX360s. So I'm pretty sure temps are about right since my GTX Titan is rather cool (currently sitting at 19deg) and so is the CPU (currently sitting at 26deg).

Lower volts running into the cores could be possible. But I mean even if I did assume the voltage reaching the cores was a lot lower than what the motherboard is set to supply it with it, I've tried 1.5v to get 4800mhz stable so I don't think it'd be worth it going to +1.55v just to try and get 4800mhz stable when 1.44v has 4700mhz stable and fine. That's a huge jump for 100mhz.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crap I dunno what to do now? Strong Island just blitzed my single Titan score in Valley with his new 780 Classy and I'm sure his SLI score will kill mine too! This 1.212V limit is going to kill us Titan owners who would easily destroy any of the non-reference 780's if we could get the 1.35V they are getting! I'm still very much contemplating selling the Titans to get Lightnings but I really don't wanna lose my 6GB of memory. Nvidia sucks right now for sure...


InAfterpeople get upset over benchmarks.

I don't know why everyone gets so hot and bothered by benchmark scores. 1: You are never going to be a world record holder anyways if you think a hard volt limit is stopping you.
2: Nobody is gaming with those cards that are holding records.
3: Your E-Peen is still bigger.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> InAfterpeople get upset over benchmarks.
> 
> I don't know why everyone gets so hot and bothered by benchmark scores. 1: You are never going to be a world record holder anyways if you think a hard volt limit is stopping you.
> 2: Nobody is gaming with those cards that are holding records.
> 3: Your E-Peen is still bigger.


Speaking for myself, its not about breaking a world-record. Seeing a cut-down Titan (AKA 780) sitting way above me in the leaderboards is getting to me. That's what its about when it comes to benchmarks.

And how is our E-peen still bigger when a card with a lower number of shaders and costing 65% of our cards is beating our cards by a fair margin? Everyone knows that nobody games at those speeds, but benchmark numbers are regarded as one of the most (if not _the_ most) concrete proof of how well one's hardware is performing.

Also, if Titan owners want to compete with those 780s, they're going to have to throw away the warranty and hard mod their cards, putting the cards at a very high risk of dying since almost nobody (except for a few like FTW420) knows how to hard mod GPUs. And yes, we're still talking about cards that cost a thousand dollars.

And I fully concur with Eric's sentiment on that post, and I think many others do too. Most just aren't saying anything.


----------



## Professional

So, i am very new here, how can i start with my card for benchmark or OC or whatever needed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> InAfterpeople get upset over benchmarks.
> 
> I don't know why everyone gets so hot and bothered by benchmark scores. 1: You are never going to be a world record holder anyways if you think a hard volt limit is stopping you.
> 2: Nobody is gaming with those cards that are holding records.
> 3: Your E-Peen is still bigger.


And in a few months "keeping up" may require a switch from green to red







... And so on. If this were 6 figure cars... It's a vice, here it's a reasonable vice


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And in a few months "keeping up" may require a switch from green to red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And so on.


If they deliver I'm looking forward to the switch to red. I'm definitely pissed off about this over volting and refusal to support two monitor surround.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> If they deliver I'm looking forward to the switch to red. I'm definitely pissed off about this over volting and refusal to support two monitor surround.


Yeah man. I hear ya. I thought the two monitor thing was sorted out?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Speaking for myself, its not about breaking a world-record. Seeing a cut-down Titan (AKA 780) sitting way above me in the leaderboards is getting to me. That's what its about when it comes to benchmarks.
> 
> And how is our E-peen still bigger when a card with a lower number of shaders and costing 65% of our cards is beating our cards by a fair margin? Everyone knows that nobody games at those speeds, but benchmark numbers are regarded as one of the most (if not _the_ most) concrete proof of how well one's hardware is performing.
> 
> Also, if Titan owners want to compete with those 780s, they're going to have to throw away the warranty and hard mod their cards, putting the cards at a very high risk of dying since almost nobody (except for a few like FTW420) knows how to hard mod GPUs. And yes, we're still talking about cards that cost a thousand dollars.
> 
> And I fully concur with Eric's sentiment on that post, and I think many others do too. Most just aren't saying anything.


If you are that insecure about your hardware, you are in the wrong hobby.

I knew full well that I was risking a better, cheaper card coming out within 6 months of buying my Titan. Don't care. Still buying another one.

And your E-Peen is bigger 'cause you can run around bragging about blowing a grand like it aint no thang. Cuz if you were really concerned about spending a thousand dollars on a GPU, you shouldn't have bought it in the first place.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah man. I hear ya. I thought the two monitor thing was sorted out?


Yeah it is but they went with the integrated automatic detection solution which is rubbish compared to regular two monitor support.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah it is but they went with the integrated automatic detection solution which is rubbish compared to regular two monitor support.


This is where we disagree.

Surround places other limits in your way. Just enabling 2 monitor surround would have came with other headaches, other bugs that needed sorting out, and they would have to allow more than one auxiliary monitor.

If I can't use all 4 of my monitors on my Titan when I get that 4k beauty, I am gonna be upset.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Speaking for myself, its not about breaking a world-record. Seeing a cut-down Titan (AKA 780) sitting way above me in the leaderboards is getting to me. That's what its about when it comes to benchmarks.
> 
> And how is our E-peen still bigger when a card with a lower number of shaders and costing 65% of our cards is beating our cards by a fair margin? Everyone knows that nobody games at those speeds, but benchmark numbers are regarded as one of the *most (if not the most) concrete proof of how well one's hardware is performing.*
> 
> Most just aren't saying anything.


I disagree I dont see benchmark numbers as the most important hardware performance evaluation tool. But im a gaming, not a benchmarker. To me the most important value is the end users gaming perspective. A smooth high-end graphic gameplay that inspires is much more valuable to me than some numbers. Dont get me wrong, i do see what you are talking about, i was pissed too when i heard about the EVBOT on the 780. But I bought the Titans for the extra VRAM for my surround resolution and the longevity of the card.

So an overvolted 780 released that beats *some* of the (non-overvolted) Titans. We have known this for a long time that overvoltage would give an advantage. But thanks to FTW we are still in the #1 slot. Overvolt vs Overvolt. Im not going to let 2-3FPS average get me down, im just going to enjoy my cards.

And what if you are on a single display, dont need the extra vram, and already have a Titan. What are you going to do sell the Titans at a loss, and go buy a card with half the vram just to gain 2-3fps. Not me, but to each is his own.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah it is but they went with the integrated automatic detection solution which is rubbish compared to regular two monitor support.


You probably read this...

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/displays/57849-asus-pq321q-4k-gaming-tried-tested/


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> So, i am very new here, how can i start with my card for benchmark or OC or whatever needed?


You can use either EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> You can use either EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner.


What is EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner?


----------



## cravinmild

I'm a single monitor gamer. I required a single card that could run 3-D game. The Titan is the very first card ive come across which can run all games and in 3d. I've been waiting for this card since the launch of 3-D vision. The 780 will use 3 GB RAM in 3d long before the card expires. It was an excellent purchase


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I disagree I dont see benchmark numbers as the most important hardware performance evaluation tool. But im a gaming, not a benchmarker. To me the most important value is the end users gaming perspective. A smooth high-end graphic gameplay that inspires is much more valuable to me than some numbers. Dont get me wrong, i do see what you are talking about, i was pissed too when i heard about the EVBOT on the 780. But I bought the Titans for the extra VRAM for my surround resolution and the longevity of the card.
> 
> So an overvolted 780 released that beats *some* of the (non-overvolted) Titans. We have known this for a long time that overvoltage would give an advantage. But thanks to FTW we are still in the #1 slot. Overvolt vs Overvolt. Im not going to let 2-3FPS average get me down, im just going to enjoy my cards.
> 
> And what if you are on a single display, dont need the extra vram, and already have a Titan. What are you going to do sell the Titans at a loss, and go buy a card with half the vram just to gain 2-3fps. Not me, but to each is his own.


Well said!









Offtopic: any news?









Ed


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> This is where we disagree.
> 
> Surround places other limits in your way. Just enabling 2 monitor surround would have came with other headaches, other bugs that needed sorting out, and they would have to allow more than one auxiliary monitor.
> 
> If I can't use all 4 of my monitors on my Titan when I get that 4k beauty, I am gonna be upset.


I'm pretty confident you won't be able to. At best it'll be the one 4K monitor with a single accessory display because it is still surround and surround only allows three monitors and a single accessory display does it not?

And yes, I know you like the idea of it. Lol. One thing I guess we will never see eye to eye on.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks for the tip Fomoz. I had a similar issue. I will try this out.
> 
> +Rep


It's my pleasure. Basically, it works like this.

VSync removes screen tearing, but adds input lag and halves the fps if you don't have enough processing power to render the scene.

Frame limiter reduces the input lag. Triple buffering prevents the fps drop.


----------



## max883

My new pc







Titans runs moded bios at 1250.mhz and mem 7200.mhz


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> It's my pleasure. Basically, it works like this.
> 
> VSync removes screen tearing, but adds input lag and halves the fps if you don't have enough processing power to render the scene.
> 
> Frame limiter reduces the input lag. Triple buffering prevents the fps drop.


What frame limiter are you using?


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> What frame limiter are you using?


I think it's RivaTuner which comes with PrecisionX.


----------



## Avonosac

Heh, precisionx IS rivatuner. At least at its core, it is just EVGA's extension of it, much like afterburner or GPUTweak. (All the same core application)

But thanks!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey *skupples*! whers the photos of your rig? is it finished? share some!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed




this was last night after putting the g2 in. I think i'm out of space.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> If they deliver I'm looking forward to the switch to red. I'm definitely pissed off about this over volting and refusal to support two monitor surround.


I think the whole voltage flipflop with NV pisses off a good % of titan owners.

I for one hold no allegiance to either team. If AMD comes out swinging, i'm switching.









I switched to NV when the 480 came out, so maybe things have changed over in Team Red land....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think the whole voltage flipflop with NV pisses off a good % of titan owners.
> 
> I for one hold no allegiance to either team. If AMD comes out swinging, i'm switching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to NV when the 480 came out, so maybe things have changed over in Team Red land....


I'd never really used ATI/AMD before the 7970, but many people forget that before the gtx480 voltage control for nvidia cards was pretty much non-existent. Bios flashing did nothing for voltage & there were only a few rare cards that had any kind of software or factory hardwired voltage control.
It is kinda mean to give some voltage control & then take it away again though.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would sure as hell hope so.
> 
> When i first installed my titans 3Dmark wouldn't finish. I had to downclock my CPU. (yes ive been having these problems since day one)
> 
> About to order EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 Power Supply and kiss any PSU issues good bye for the rest of my life. hope it fits in my storm trooper, not much room left with the 240x80thick rad in the bottom.
> 
> Also thinking about driving up to performance-pc's tomorrow and getting 900D and a monsta 480 rad.


I think we are having the same exact setup...

I just got a EVGA G2, it's en route and I am ditching my olde IDE DVD burner for a new Blu Ray I got for $49 on the Tiger direct sale. Got the G2 from Amazon for 192 - the rebate.

My main issue now is that I can't O/C which I think is due to the power draw. What are you doing about mobo / cpu upgrade? I lost your post where you mentioned what you were waiting for. I can't decide if I should wait until 2014 for my BIG upgrade or do it ASAP. I was not really into the new haswell.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think the whole voltage flipflop with NV pisses off a good % of titan owners.
> 
> I for one hold no allegiance to either team. If AMD comes out swinging, i'm switching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to NV when the 480 came out, so maybe things have changed over in Team Red land....


Not for me... ive been on both sides since geforce 256 and radeon 9800 pro ( even before that but thats a story for another day...) and throughout all this time i had more fun with the green side, and having and liking 3d gaming at 120hz
like i do right now, i will not go red...

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'd never really used ATI/AMD before the 7970, but many people forget that before the gtx480 voltage control for nvidia cards was pretty much non-existent. *Bios flashing did nothing for voltage & there were only a few rare cards that had any kind of software or factory hardwired voltage control.*
> It is kinda mean to give some voltage control & then take it away again though.


Yap, it was really install and play...








i remember i had a 7900gtx and nvidia had a control panel just for overclocking, just a few mhz but the placebo effect was way bigger...









Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> this was last night after putting the g2 in. *I think i'm out of space*.


Dont think you can fit a mosquito in there...







I think you need a BIGGER case...








Anyway, its really cool! Thanks for sharing!









Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> A question for you Titan owners, especially SLI users or any of you that have previously owned a 780. I am about to redo/build my system and I am considering two Titans. I will be using an OCable Tempest and I was considering three 780's, but I keep going back to the Titans, at least in my head. I have read a number of reviews and comparisons, but nothing closes the deal for me. And not that it matters much, but they will be H20 cooled.
> TIA


I think before you decide on your titan you should tell us more about your Monitor (surround setup), and other system parts.

If I did not have 3 30" monitors I would never have gone SLI Titan.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> What is EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner?


Hey Professional hope this explains:

EVGA Precision X is the software EVGA created to monitor, O/C, and set your graphics card. It comes with Rivatuner which is basically a FRAPS for games. Very helpful especially if you want to see how much load is on the card, memory usage used see photo from in game Skyrim


MSI Afterburner
It is very similar to Precision X ( I personally have turned to be an Avid EVGA fan so may be slightly biased (FYI). However it does:
Predator - which is basically fraps and captures movies and supports multi threading and can control frame rate
Overclocking / fan speed togglements like EVGA Precision.

Hope that helps!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'd never really used ATI/AMD before the 7970, but many people forget that before the gtx480 voltage control for nvidia cards was pretty much non-existent. Bios flashing did nothing for voltage & there were only a few rare cards that had any kind of software or factory hardwired voltage control.
> It is kinda mean to give some voltage control & then take it away again though.


I remember using a variable Potentiometer/Trimmer to increase voltage on my 8800GT.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> this was last night after putting the g2 in. I think i'm out of space.


1300w







That's enough wattage for Quad Titans. Nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offtopic: any news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Sorry not yet bud. I have been stuck at work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> 
> 
> My new pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titans runs moded bios at 1250.mhz and mem 7200.mhz


Awesome rig! But I hope that is a 4k TV and not 1080p 60hz with 2 Titans.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1300w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough *voltage* for Quad Titans. Nice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not yet bud. I have been stuck at work.
> Awesome rig! But I hope that is a 4k TV and not 1080p 60hz with 2 Titans.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*


Are you referring that to the PSU comment or the 2 Titans on a 1080p TV?


----------



## Avonosac

Fixed it so it was even more evident.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Fixed it so it was even more evident.


Ok changed to wattage, my bad.


----------



## Avonosac

Not trying to bust your balls much, just sounded funny.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I think we are having the same exact setup...
> 
> I just got a EVGA G2, it's en route and I am ditching my olde IDE DVD burner for a new Blu Ray I got for $49 on the Tiger direct sale. Got the G2 from Amazon for 192 - the rebate.
> 
> My main issue now is that I can't O/C which I think is due to the power draw. What are you doing about mobo / cpu upgrade? I lost your post where you mentioned what you were waiting for. I can't decide if I should wait until 2014 for my BIG upgrade or do it ASAP. I was not really into the new haswell.


I'm waiting on Ivybridge-e 4930k. Should be out first week of September.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1300w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough wattage for Quad Titans. Nice.
> Sorry not yet bud. I have been stuck at work.
> Awesome rig! But I hope that is a 4k TV and not 1080p 60hz with 2 Titans.


Yeah... That, it is. It will be the PSU in my tri-titan ivy-e rebuild.

Also, it was on sale at like 170$ down from ~220. So, i had to jump on it.

I really should of bought some new rams back during the market flood.

By the way. gooooood god my back plates are getting much hotter now that iv'e properly thermal greased and padded the rear Vrams.

Saddest news of all. I have to move into a rental condo for the next 3 months while the new house contract is finished up, which means i'll only be able to use one monitor for the next three months. =(


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm waiting on Ivybridge-e 4930k. Should be out first week of September.


I'm also waiting on that. Kinda wanna grab a 3939k, but my gut says wait.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm also waiting on that. Kinda wanna grab a 3939k, but my gut says wait.


I came very close to grabbing a 3930k the other day, but decided that i rather wait the 2 months and pay the extra 200$ for ivybridge-e. I also need to start working on finding a 3rd evga titan with 70-80% asic. I really should of taken strong island up on his offer, but my girl would of killed me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I came very close to grabbing a 3930k the other day, but decided that i rather wait the 2 months and pay the extra 200$ for ivybridge-e. I also need to start working on finding a 3rd evga titan with 70-80% asic. I really should of taken strong island up on his offer, but my girl would of killed me.


Some one is selling a Gigabyte GTX Titan for 623usd in Chicago Craigslist. I already have two, so I'll have to pass on that deal.

There also another one posted for 900, guy is accepting offers. Anyone in the Chicago area should check check that out.


----------



## skupples

I was kind of looking for an EVGA card with ek xxl top, but that is one hell of a deal. I would feel weird using 1 gig card and 2 evga's.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was kind of looking for an EVGA card with ek xxl top, but that is one hell of a deal. I would feel weird using 1 gig card and 2 evga's.


Aren't all Titans identical, per Nvidia?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Aren't all Titans identical, per Nvidia?


Tried overvolting my Titans last night using presicion X. It only lets me add a miserable 38mV? Tried going from 1124 to 1150 with no success. I guess 1124 is where I hit the wall.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> 
> 
> My new pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titans runs moded bios at 1250.mhz and mem 7200.mhz


1250MHz stable in game? That's really nice.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> this was last night after putting the g2 in. I think i'm out of space.


Did you use a velcro tape to mount your SSD on top of your PSU? Are you not worried that the heat from the PSU may degrade your components inside your SSD?

I don't know about you, but I sure don't like roasting my SSD on a slow cooker.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Did you use a velcro tape to mount your SSD on top of your PSU? Are you not worried that the heat from the PSU may degrade your components inside your SSD?
> 
> I don't know about you, but I sure don't like roasting my SSD on a slow cooker.


That is not an SSD. It's a giant rarely used spinny disk. My SSD's are here...

No not really. I'm monitoring how warm it gets with my IR gun. I have no where else to really put it lol.

also, it doesn't really get warm due to the fact its 1300w and i'm only pulling ~830 max atm.


----------



## szeged

top left of the back of your case, i had an hdd there when i owned the trooper.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is not an SSD. It's a giant rarely used spinny disk. My SSD's are here...
> 
> No not really. I'm monitoring how warm it gets with my IR gun. I have no where else to really put it lol.
> 
> also, it doesn't really get warm due to the fact its 1300w and i'm only pulling ~830 max atm.


I see. My bad.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Some one is selling a Gigabyte GTX Titan for 623usd in Chicago Craigslist. I already have two, so I'll have to pass on that deal.
> 
> There also another one posted for 900, guy is accepting offers. Anyone in the Chicago area should check check that out.


thank god I'm not in Chicago...I'd be 623 USD poorer


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> thank god I'm not in Chicago...I'd be 623 USD poorer


because you got mugged on the street? jk jk jk jk


----------



## szeged

Titan should be shipping back from evga rma tomorrow hopefully I get a good one that overclocks wellas the rreplacement lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> because you got mugged on the street? jk jk jk jk


Lol, good one


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Titan should be shipping back from evga rma tomorrow hopefully I get a good one that overclocks wellas the rreplacement lol


RMA because of...?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> RMA because of...?


arrived dead from the person i bought it from on ocn, im hoping it got damaged in shipping, id hate to think we have someone on ocn that would willingly sell faulty cards.


----------



## dpoverlord

I am really wondering Skupples if I should go for the new Ivy or wait until next year. I don't think I can run 3 Titans on this system because of how low the motherboard sits in the Server tower. The Lian Li PC-70 does not have another slot open on the bottom since my current Gigabyte X58-ud5 has 2 PCIE 1x slots on the top. Also I stress tested with OC Scanner the top card ran at 90c and the middle(bottom) was at 70C.... 22hrs later. As much as I like watercooling not sure I got the patience to do that part.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> arrived dead from the person i bought it from on ocn, im hoping it got damaged in shipping, id hate to think we have someone on ocn that would willingly sell faulty cards.


That's terrible. I presume you contacted the seller about this. What did he say and what kind of trader rating did he have?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's terrible. I presume you contacted the seller about this. What did he say and what kind of trader rating did he have?


i sent him a series of private messages telling him what happened, no response to any of them yet, that was 3 weeks ago.

so i decided to go ahead and just rma the card, so its been about 4 weeks ive gone without my main rig now lol.

i dont want to think anyone from ocn would do that, but all the evidence is pointing that its either than or usps is terrible at handling 800-1000 dollar packages and they just dont care. it could be either really.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well it's the sellers responsibility to make that package bullet proof because it's common sense how shipping companies treat freight.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well it's the sellers responsibility to make that package bullet proof because it's common sense how shipping companies treat freight.


cant really do much now i guess if hes going to ignore all my pm's, hes got my money and i got(well not really atm) a titan that doesnt work lol, all i can do is wait and hope evga doesnt dissapoint with the replacement card.

edit - that sounds like im trying to say he intentionally did it, i have no idea if he did or not, so again i want to point out im not trying to tarnish said sellers name/reputation. But as of right now i am kind of dissapointed with my purchase from him, hopefully evga can make things right, hooray for transferrable warranties. also said seller forgot to include screws for the stock heatsink(it came with an ek waterblock) so evga had to charge me extra for "damages" during the rma process oh well stuff happens.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant really do much now i guess if hes going to ignore all my pm's, hes got my money and i got(well not really atm) a titan that doesnt work lol, all i can do is wait and hope evga doesnt dissapoint with the replacement card.
> 
> edit - that sounds like im trying to say he intentionally did it, i have no idea if he did or not, so again i want to point out im not trying to tarnish said sellers name/reputation. But as of right now i am kind of dissapointed with my purchase from him, hopefully evga can make things right, hooray for transferrable warranties. also said seller forgot to include screws for the stock heatsink(it came with an ek waterblock) so evga had to charge me extra for "damages" during the rma process oh well stuff happens.


Don't worry, EVGA's support is top notch. They even gave me an extra Metro LL code last time after an unpleasant experience.









The seller should have packaged the Titan himself first before handing it over to UPS. You will see the amount of foam EVGA puts in the box when they deliver the Titan back to you.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i sent him a series of private messages telling him what happened, no response to any of them yet, that was 3 weeks ago.
> 
> so i decided to go ahead and just rma the card, so its been about 4 weeks ive gone without my main rig now lol.
> 
> i dont want to think anyone from ocn would do that, but all the evidence is pointing that its either than or usps is terrible at handling 800-1000 dollar packages and they just dont care. it could be either really.


That's the problem sometimes, we don't wanna think or assume snakes are amongst us. Reality is that they are everywhere, even here in OCN.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Don't worry, EVGA's support is top notch. They even gave me an extra Metro LL code last time after an unpleasant experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller should have packaged the Titan himself first before handing it over to UPS. You will see the amount of foam EVGA puts in the box when they deliver the Titan back to you.


if they can out do my packaging that i put the titan in when i sent it to them then i need to buy the person handling my rma a steak dinner. i think i paid like $20 extra in shipping because my package was 2-3 lbs heavier than it should have been because of me stuffing the box completely full of bubble wrap and Styrofoam packing peanuts. even for a faulty card, id say i overkilled it :x


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if they can out do my packaging that i put the titan in when i sent it to them then i need to buy the person handling my rma a steak dinner. i think i paid like $20 extra in shipping because my package was 2-3 lbs heavier than it should have been because of me stuffing the box completely full of bubble wrap and Styrofoam packing peanuts. even for a faulty card, id say i overkilled it :x


LOL. Ok you win.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant really do much now i guess if hes going to ignore all my pm's, hes got my money and i got(well not really atm) a titan that doesnt work lol, all i can do is wait and hope evga doesnt dissapoint with the replacement card.
> 
> edit - that sounds like im trying to say he intentionally did it, i have no idea if he did or not, so again i want to point out im not trying to tarnish said sellers name/reputation. But as of right now i am kind of dissapointed with my purchase from him, hopefully evga can make things right, hooray for transferrable warranties. also said seller forgot to include screws for the stock heatsink(it came with an ek waterblock) so evga had to charge me extra for "damages" during the rma process oh well stuff happens.


Well if he didnt intentionally sell you a bad card then he should have at least responded to your repeated messages. If you dont want to tell us who sold you the Titan, then you should at least leave him negative traders feedback so that you will warn other people that he is an untrustworthy person.

Not responding to your messages about the card being DOA (if he has been on the site) is an omission of guilt in my book. Glad EVGA took care of you.


----------



## pooter

I have my torch and pitchfork ready


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Well if he didnt intentionally sell you a bad card then he should have at least responded to your repeated messages. If you dont want to tell us who sold you the Titan, then you should at least leave him negative traders feedback so that you will warn other people that he is an untrustworthy person.
> 
> Not responding to your messages about the card being DOA (if he has been on the site) is an omission of guilt in my book. Glad EVGA took care of you.


Lets not be too hasty it could be he is traveling and has not logged in.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Lets not be too hasty it could be he is traveling and has not logged in.


Possible. But thats why i said "if he has been on the site", as you can check when is the last time the person has logged in.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> this was last night after putting the g2 in. I think i'm out of space.


Hi Skupples! what EK bridge you have there? serial or parallel? which one is better?
Thanks

Ed


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Well if he didnt intentionally sell you a bad card then he should have at least responded to your repeated messages. If you dont want to tell us who sold you the Titan, then you should at least leave him negative traders feedback so that you will warn other people that he is an untrustworthy person.
> 
> Not responding to your messages about the card being DOA (if he has been on the site) is an omission of guilt in my book. Glad EVGA took care of you.


Agreed 100%. It's one thing to have a bad card as stuff does happen but not responding to pm's is another matter entirely.

This person should be reported to the mods before he does this to anyone else. They won't take action right away, they'll give him a chance to respond as well. But something needs to be done.


----------



## Jpmboy

Woah - those last few pages were very discouraging to read. Broken/non-functioning item, no heatsink screws for blower... etc. You Def need to give this person a bad trader rating.


----------



## RushiMP

BIOS: Tech Inferno BIOS
Clocks: 1150 mhz / 6200 mhz @ 1.21
Temps <75 C

Problem:
After being rock stable for several weeks I crashed BF3 a few times last night. I also checked the logs this morning and saw a Bad State Detected on one of the cards. I fired up MSI and saw that the cards were no longer hitting 1150 boost, they were at 980 and 1032. Temps were fine. I rebooted, same problem. I did not change any settings or drivers.

I reflashed the BIOS and now the cards show different voltages. One at 1.175 and the other at 1.120. Both cards will not respond to voltage increases in MSI AB.

It would seem odd to degrade both cards simultaneously since one has been running a few weeks longer than the other. Any thoughts?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> BIOS: Tech Inferno BIOS
> Clocks: 1150 mhz / 6200 mhz @ 1.21
> Temps <75 C
> 
> Problem:
> After being rock stable for several weeks I crashed BF3 a few times last night. I also checked the logs this morning and saw a Bad State Detected on one of the cards. I fired up MSI and saw that the cards were no longer hitting 1150 boost, they were at 980 and 1032. Temps were fine. I rebooted, same problem. I did not change any settings or drivers.
> 
> I reflashed the BIOS and now the cards show different voltages. One at 1.175 and the other at 1.120. Both cards will not respond to voltage increases in MSI AB.
> 
> It would seem odd to degrade both cards simultaneously since one has been running a few weeks longer than the other. Any thoughts?


How about trying one of the 1.212v bios?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> One at 1.175 and the other at 1.120. Both cards will not respond to voltage increases in MSI AB.


Wait a minute.

I started using the TI bios almost a week after it was out (and the V2 version) and i was never able to change the voltage via MSI AB (up till the 3.0.0 beta10 if i remember correctly). I had to use either Precision or NVIDIA Inspector.

Did you always use AB with the TI bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Wait a minute.
> 
> I started using the TI bios almost a week after it was out (and the V2 version) and i was never able to change the voltage via MSI AB (up till the 3.0.0 beta10 if i remember correctly). I had to use either Precision or NVIDIA Inspector.
> 
> Did you always use AB with the TI bios?


Svl7, the guy that modded the bios said that it was best to use the inspector as he saw weird behavior with AB and precisionx

Ed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> If you are that insecure about your hardware, you are in the wrong hobby.
> 
> I knew full well that I was risking a better, cheaper card coming out within 6 months of buying my Titan. Don't care. Still buying another one.
> 
> And your E-Peen is bigger 'cause you can run around bragging about blowing a grand like it aint no thang. Cuz if you were really concerned about spending a thousand dollars on a GPU, you shouldn't have bought it in the first place.


Its more like sorrow, disappointment and feeling betrayed rather than insecurity.
Also, I'm entitled to having my own opinion and maintaining a particular stance about sth. Why would that mean that I am in the wrong hobby?

You knew that you were risking such a card being released *by Nvidia*? Then you really shouldn't have bought it, I think. I never did see the 780 being so close (and now actually superseding) the Titan.

If my E-peen depended on my ability to spend any amount of money without even caring, I would have spent it on charity. That would buy a bigger E-peen than having a Titan, don't you think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I disagree I dont see benchmark numbers as the most important hardware performance evaluation tool. But im a gaming, not a benchmarker. To me the most important value is the end users gaming perspective. A smooth high-end graphic gameplay that inspires is much more valuable to me than some numbers. Dont get me wrong, i do see what you are talking about, i was pissed too when i heard about the EVBOT on the 780. But I bought the Titans for the extra VRAM for my surround resolution and the longevity of the card.
> 
> So an overvolted 780 released that beats *some* of the (non-overvolted) Titans. We have known this for a long time that overvoltage would give an advantage. But thanks to FTW we are still in the #1 slot. Overvolt vs Overvolt. Im not going to let 2-3FPS average get me down, im just going to enjoy my cards.
> 
> And what if you are on a single display, dont need the extra vram, and already have a Titan. What are you going to do sell the Titans at a loss, and go buy a card with half the vram just to gain 2-3fps. Not me, but to each is his own.


If benchmarking were the be all and end all for my hardware, I would have gone with multiple 7970s/7950s, not worry about CF issues and beaten Titan owners' scores by a huge margin. Since gaming is the primary purpose that little increase in performance in benches shouldn't really matter, but then there comes the factor that it cost them much less for their card and that that increase in performance in benches will also translate into increase in gaming performance.
Of course, for surround users, the Titan was and still is the wisest choice of GPU. Titan's 6GB will prove its worth even more once the console ports are released, especially when playing on surround.
About the 780 Classifieds/Lightnings beating *some* of the Titans, I think those will beat much more than just some of the Titans. Those are binned cards with much higher possibilities of hitting a certain clock than a Titan hitting the same clock. I remember a user reporting his Titan only hitting 900-sth clocks on boost (as opposed to 1000-sth Titans generally hit) and then being refused an RMA since the card was running at the card's specified specs. How much does it suck for that user? I don't know but maybe it is for this very issue that Nvidia stock clocked the Titan at 837/876MHz core clocks?
Titan owners who want to sell their cards don't necessarily have to face a major loss. Even if they can sell it at $800, they can get a Classy AND a WB for $800 (assuming WB costs no more than $100) and get better performance. And I think that the Titan can be sold at that price especially to surround users who need that VRAM.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> BIOS: Tech Inferno BIOS
> Clocks: 1150 mhz / 6200 mhz @ 1.21
> Temps <75 C
> 
> Problem:
> After being rock stable for several weeks I crashed BF3 a few times last night. I also checked the logs this morning and saw a Bad State Detected on one of the cards. I fired up MSI and saw that the cards were no longer hitting 1150 boost, they were at 980 and 1032. Temps were fine. I rebooted, same problem. I did not change any settings or drivers.
> 
> I reflashed the BIOS and now the cards show different voltages. One at 1.175 and the other at 1.120. Both cards will not respond to voltage increases in MSI AB.
> 
> It would seem odd to degrade both cards simultaneously since one has been running a few weeks longer than the other. Any thoughts?


Most of the chips require different minimum volts (ASICS) readings roughly mean that higher asic score mean less minimum volts to operate as the chip has less leak than a lower asic, did you install new drivers? i had something like that once, the minimum volts were too high at idle and a driver reinstall fixed it!
Or it could be a prefixed volts by AB or precisonx or inspector, thats why i dont like using more than one program to overclock...
my 2 cents...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> How about trying one of the 1.212v bios?


Update: I just tried a modified 1.212 vBIOS. Voltages again read 1.212; however, the max boost clock on one card is again 1032 and the other one 980. Power is set correctly and the temps should not be a problem.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Wait a minute.
> 
> I started using the TI bios almost a week after it was out (and the V2 version) and i was never able to change the voltage via MSI AB (up till the 3.0.0 beta10 if i remember correctly). I had to use either Precision or NVIDIA Inspector.
> 
> Did you always use AB with the TI bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Svl7, the guy that modded the bios said that it was best to use the inspector as he saw weird behavior with AB and precisionx
> 
> Ed


I will try and reloading the TI Bios and try Nvidia Inspector.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I will try and reloading the TI Bios and try Nvidia Inspector.


Do keep us updated. All the best!


----------



## szeged

So when I get my card hack from evga, what bios do you guys recommend I try to flash on it? I wanna get it Rollin asap


----------



## OccamRazor

Well, that depends on what do you actually want!
i want max clocks without boost, so i use the TI bios modded by Svl7 form TI forums.
Right now im testing the engineering bios but IMHO i believe that the TI is the best, downclocks just fine, set your volts and your clocks and your good to go, no boost=no throttle!







(use nvidia inspector, not precisionx or AB)
like old school overclocking!
Got them all here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277
Here is the TI ones: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html

Cheers

Ed

P.S.
I believe that credit is due to each own, svL7 is a Swiss bios modder for the TI community mainly laptop bios, he helped me before with the 590 bios and as soon he got his hands on the titan he gave us (titan owners) this bios and never asked anything in return, instead i know people that took his modded bios and posted it as their own and never gave credit to whom deserved it!
I often drop in his paypal 5$ for a beer and drop a line asking hows life!
He´s a very nice guy and helps anyone that asks!
If anyone wants to say thanks (dont know if i can do this here, if not, please moderators erase this part) go to TI forum and pay him a beer! he deserves it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, that depends on what do you actually want!
> i want max clocks without boost, so i use the TI bios modded by Svl7 form TI forums.
> Right now im testing the engineering bios but IMHO i believe that the TI is the best, downclocks just fine, set your volts and your clocks and your good to go, no boost=no throttle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like old school overclocking!
> Got them all here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yeah, i've been on the TI bos for quite some time and it works and games well. I am a bit concerned about the fellow above - lets see if hs is a unique problem. I know of no other reports of major issues with the TI bios in long-term use.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Svl7, the guy that modded the bios said that it was best to use the inspector as he saw weird behavior with AB and precisionx
> 
> Ed


Never saw a "wierd" behavior with the AB or the Precision, i was just never able to set the voltage using AB so my choice was AB with the stock bios or Precision with the TI bios.

Long term tested on 3 different Titans (single vga set up every time, no tri-sli), no probs here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I will try and reloading the TI Bios and try Nvidia Inspector.


Yes but where you ever actually able to change the voltage with the Ti bios using the AB?

Haven't tried out the latest AB version (beta 11) but personally i was never able to change the voltage using AB no matter what.

Just curious...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, i've been on the TI bos for quite some time and it works and games well. I am a bit concerned about the fellow above - lets see if hs is a unique problem. I know of no other reports of major issues with the TI bios in long-term use.


When you enable SLI isnt it normal that the faster card downclocks to the slower cards values? what if volts go the same way? and what if when you flash modded bios that ceases to happen and you see different volts and clocks?
could be driver related as well, and could be clocks persistence, as in if you use more than one program to overclock some values could be "stuck" in the drivers somehow...

lets wait for his reply...
Meanwhile if you want check the original thread about the TI bios: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm waiting on Ivybridge-e 4930k. Should be out first week of September.
> Yeah... That, it is. It will be the PSU in my tri-titan ivy-e rebuild.
> 
> Also, it was on sale at like 170$ down from ~220. So, i had to jump on it.
> 
> I really should of bought some new rams back during the market flood.
> 
> By the way. gooooood god my back plates are getting much hotter now that iv'e properly thermal greased and padded the rear Vrams.
> 
> Saddest news of all. I have to move into a rental condo for the next 3 months while the new house contract is finished up, which means i'll only be able to use one monitor for the next three months. =(


Now I need to find a new motherboard and Ram. You would think they would make mobos with only SATA GB/s connectors and USB 3.0 everywhere. I was looking at the new gigabyte and and they are still using a marvell chipset. Back to research on a mobo for that cpu... or wait for Wellsburg.. But that's 7-9 months out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When you enable SLI isnt it normal that the faster card downclocks to the slower cards values? what if volts go the same way? and what if when you flash modded bios that ceases to happen and you see different volts and clocks?
> could be driver related as well, and could be clocks persistence, as in if you use more than one program to overclock some values could be "stuck" in the drivers somehow...
> 
> lets wait for his reply...
> Meanwhile if you want check the original thread about the TI bios: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html
> 
> Ed


Yeah, thanks. Been a member of TI forums for a while. SVL7 ( i think its Sven) does a great job modding bios' for many gpus. With sli, the cards will run at different clocks based on hard-coded performance parameters(we see AISC). I had a 59 and a 78. The 59 ran idle clock at slightly higher V, and required higher V at any clock. My current two are about equal at 77 and 79% and run at pace with eachother, although one will reach a higher OC at 1.212v.

Never used AB (it is precision X with a diff face). And never had trouble thus far with PX and the TI bios. I do have inspector installed but dont use it. And yes, ONLY ise ONE software program to OC your card(s). Think about how using two windows programs to OC a CPU would mess things up, when you shouldn't use one in the first place.

Some day (i hope) gpus will have a bios direct interface like your MB/CPU does - even oldschool style would be better than we currently have.
Half these problem will dissapear.


----------



## Jpmboy

For sure. If you use his bios, svl7 needs beer money!


----------



## RushiMP

tried a fresh copy of the Engineering BIOS and could not change the voltages in AB.

I am out of the home office at the moment but I plan the following:

Fresh Flash of TI vBIOS.
Clean Uninstall of AB and Nvidia Driver.
Reboot
Install of Nvidia Driver
Install Nvidia Inspector

I will report back after some testing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi Skupples! what EK bridge you have there? serial or parallel? which one is better?
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


its parallel, It was easier to find a parallel to z77 style board then serial, i dont really remember the spec diffs. (besides the obvious of how they work)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Woah - those last few pages were very discouraging to read. Broken/non-functioning item, no heatsink screws for blower... etc. You Def need to give this person a bad trader rating.


When i sold my 670s blocked, i forgot the screws. BUT i contacted the buyer informed him, then sent them in the mail the next day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Now I need to find a new motherboard and Ram. You would think they would make mobos with only SATA GB/s connectors and USB 3.0 everywhere. I was looking at the new gigabyte and and they are still using a marvell chipset. Back to research on a mobo for that cpu... or wait for Wellsburg.. But that's 7-9 months out.


There should be some gen 3 2011's coming out shortly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Never saw a "wierd" behavior with the AB or the Precision, *i was just never able to set the voltage using AB* so my choice was AB with the stock bios or Precision with the TI bios.
> 
> Long term tested on 3 different Titans (single vga set up every time, no tri-sli), no probs here.
> Yes but where you ever actually able to change the voltage with the Ti bios using the AB?
> 
> Haven't tried out the latest AB version (beta 11) but personally i was never able to change the voltage using AB no matter what.
> 
> Just curious...


Perhaps the weird behavior svL7 was refering to was just the inability to set volts with AB...
I use inspector and precisionx to monitor the card!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, thanks. Been a member of TI forums for a while. *SVL7 ( i think its Sven)* does a great job modding bios' for many gpus. With sli, the cards will run at different clocks based on hard-coded performance parameters(we see AISC). I had a 59 and a 78. The 59 ran idle clock at slightly higher V, and required higher V at any clock. My current two are about equal at 77 and 79% and run at pace with eachother, although one will reach a higher OC at 1.212v.
> 
> Never used AB (it is precision X with a diff face). And never had trouble thus far with PX and the TI bios. I do have inspector installed but dont use it. And yes, ONLY ise ONE software program to OC your card(s). Think about how using two windows programs to OC a CPU would mess things up, when you shouldn't use one in the first place.
> 
> Some day (i hope) gpus will have a bios direct interface like your MB/CPU does - even oldschool style would be better than we currently have.
> Half these problem will dissapear.


Hheheeheh, actually his name is Marco!








I agree with you, one day we´ll have direct interface, its on everybody's wish list!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When i sold my 670s blocked, i forgot the screws. BUT i contacted the buyer informed him, then sent them in the mail the next day.
> .


way to be. would have not expected otherwise


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hheheeheh, actually his name is Marco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, one day we´ll have direct interface, its on everybody's wish list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


you got the joke...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you got the joke...


you know i did...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perhaps the weird behavior svL7 was refering to was just the inability to set volts with AB...
> I use inspector and precisionx to monitor the card!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yup MSI Ab cannot change the voltage in Ti bios. Well it is a beta software after all.


----------



## RushiMP

Not only does everything seem to be working again, but strangely enough both cards have been running at 1202 for the past 3 hours without much issue. The strangeness continues.


----------



## dpoverlord

Skupples I went ahead and did Raid 0 and loaded 329.49 drivers... So far no issue... What are your thoughts on my read AS SSD wise?

Will go ahead and do that. in the meantime I changed out to raid on my SSD and will format the SATA WD Red.

Just upgraded to raid 0 any thoughts on my change?
Left original right raid


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yup MSI Ab cannot change the voltage in Ti bios. Well it is a beta software after all.


beta...yeah... Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, the creator of riva tuner, the actual core of afterburner and precisionx or should i say riva tuner "skins"...








Riva tuner its been around since 1997 untill today as AB and precisionx, he (Unwinder) is one of the best programers around! the only thing beta they have is some small things MSI and EVGA ask Unwinder to implement in the program. IMHO Its the way svL7 uses his HEX editing skills, the bios wasnt modded through Kepler Bios Tweaker of course !
Somehow AB and precisionx cannot work with the HEX changes svL7 made in the bios!

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Not only does everything seem to be working again, but strangely enough both cards have been running at 1202 for the past 3 hours without much issue. The strangeness continues.


What bios are you running on the titans?
Thanks

Ed


----------



## szeged

wow evga...i dont even know what to say other than i love you. when i started my rma with them i chose ups ground as the delivery of the replacement product, they however are sending it back on next day air for free. I think i have found my dream company.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow evga...i dont even know what to say other than i love you. when i started my rma with them i chose ups ground as the delivery of the replacement product, they however are sending it back on next day air for free. I think i have found my dream company.


*laughs*

There is a reason they have probably the best rep out there for customer service.


----------



## szeged

i was prepared to go another (5th week) without a titan due to 5 day ground shipping. this pleases me greatly.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> beta...yeah... Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, the creator of riva tuner, the actual core of afterburner and precisionx or should i say riva tuner "skins"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riva tuner its been around since 1997 untill today as AB and precisionx, he (Unwinder) is one of the best programers around! the only thing beta they have is some small things MSI and EVGA ask Unwinder to implement in the program. IMHO Its the way svL7 uses his HEX editing skills, the bios wasnt modded through Kepler Bios Tweaker of course !
> Somehow AB and precisionx cannot work with the HEX changes svL7 made in the bios!
> 
> Ed


Precision X works fine with Ti Bios. svL7 recommends it too.


----------



## szeged

so since ill be getting my titan back sooner than expected, what bios should i flash for pure gaming? dont plan on benching much on these cards.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow evga...i dont even know what to say other than i love you. when i started my rma with them i chose ups ground as the delivery of the replacement product, they however are sending it back on next day air for free. I think i have found my dream company.


Yup. Even though I went through so much hassle I still chose to buy from EVGA and they have not disappointed me. (Well except for giving me a runt Titan







)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yup. Even though I went through so much hassle I still chose to buy from EVGA and they have not disappointed me. (Well except for giving me a runt Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


hey atleast it was working in the first place lol


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey atleast it was working in the first place lol


But I nearly fainted when I saw my Titan only boosting to 918MHz.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So when I get my card hack from evga, what bios do you guys recommend I try to flash on it? I wanna get it Rollin asap


Engineering BIOS.

And EVGA agreed to send you a replacement after the DOA card?


----------



## RushiMP

So I reloaded the BIOS and replaced AB with Nvidia Inspector.

For whatever reason I seem to be stable at 1202 on both cards (Previously 1100-1150), both with +325 voltage. I have left the memory stock and set the fan to 85% for the test. Temps are around 65-70C.

I have run OCCT error scanner for 20 minutes and [email protected] for over 7 hours. I am going to let in run overnight. I will test BF3 tomorrow evening. Odd, but maybe there was something with Afterburner beta 11 that was causing instability.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Precision X works fine with Ti Bios. svL7 recommends it too.


Yap, the 4.2.1! earlier versions didnt work properly!

Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, the 4.2.1! earlier versions didnt work properly!
> 
> Ed


Yeah, the earlier versions just wouldn't save the modified voltages after a reboot.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Engineering BIOS.
> 
> And EVGA agreed to send you a replacement after the DOA card?


last time we talked evga-jacobf said the "replacement" will be shipping out today

so im assuming it is a full replacement, if i get the same card back that doesnt work im pretty sure id just kill myself.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> last time we talked evga-jacobf said the "replacement" will be shipping out today
> 
> so im assuming it is a full replacement, if i get the same card back that doesnt work *im pretty sure id just kill myself*.


You don't want to do that szeged, you're in a safe place with people that care about you. Lets just talk this out buddy.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> last time we talked evga-jacobf said the "replacement" will be shipping out today
> 
> so im assuming it is a full replacement, if i get the same card back that doesnt work im pretty sure id just kill myself.


Ohhh that's good as, I love EVGA.


----------



## bendover

Quote:


> Precision X works fine with Ti Bios. svL7 recommends it too.


Yes, it works without any problems. Have been using Precision X since I started using Ti Bios.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iARDAs

I Upgraded to a 1440p Dell U2713HM

I am finally putting the VRAM to a bit of use


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You don't want to do that szeged, you're in a safe place with people that care about you. Lets just talk this out buddy.


Lol, if I stay alive long enough ill let you know how the replacement card turns out:thumb:

12 hour shift at work today knowing my card is sitting at home...jfurhrbrifufyrvrhdusysgrbfogoglgkgjgjf


----------



## 614318

is it possible to increase the voltage on the GPU more than 1.21 volts without resorting to the soldering iron, I will be very grateful! now use the BIOS slv7 tibios may have something better on the water running all the model EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Superclocked


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> is it possible to increase the voltage on the GPU more than 1.21 volts without resorting to the soldering iron, I will be very grateful! now use the BIOS slv7 tibios may have something better on the water running all the model EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Superclocked


If it was, you wouldn't need the soldering iron.

So the answer is no, we are stuck at that voltage without a hardmod.

Nvidia dun goofed der.

The Titan should have the same hardware limits as the 780 if you ask me. It isn't like they didn't know about the 780 when they launched this thing initially.

Especially considering the price. If anything, it should be backwards. 780 limited to 1.21v and the Titan gets the higher limit.

Buuut, oh well.

It's enough for day to day use for me, so I am not complaining. Can't wait to get a second.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> is it possible to increase the voltage on the GPU more than 1.21 volts without resorting to the soldering iron, I will be very grateful! now use the BIOS slv7 tibios may have something better on the water running all the model EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Superclocked


Nope, its why we all raged on release.


----------



## 614318




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> If it was, you wouldn't need the soldering iron.
> 
> So the answer is no, we are stuck at that voltage without a hardmod.
> 
> Nvidia dun goofed der.
> 
> The Titan should have the same hardware limits as the 780 if you ask me. It isn't like they didn't know about the 780 when they launched this thing initially.
> 
> Especially considering the price. If anything, it should be backwards. 780 limited to 1.21v and the Titan gets the higher limit.
> 
> Buuut, oh well.
> 
> It's enough for day to day use for me, so I am not complaining. Can't wait to get a second.


I'm pretty sure we witnessed/contributed in Nvidia making a major switch in policy mid cycle. The 1,000$ price point was just too strange for it to get allot of attention. They probably also did this on purpose to stimulate massive sales on the 780 post delay of shield.

Tons of people are going to end up buying the vanilla 780 expecting the classified level voltage control and be very disappointed when they find out they failed on there research.

forgot to also mention that it will help EVGA sell its massive back stock of EVbots.


----------



## OccamRazor

One question guys! Im testing TI bios and theres no boost, bios based on EVGA SC, default clocks 928mhz, i set 220mhz on precisionx but ends up setting 1137mhz, in GPUZ and Inspector shows 1148mhz, which was suppose to be correct, 928+220=1148!
anyone having this behavior in precisionx? and its not the bios, it happened with the engineering one i was testing before this one.
Already uninstalled precisionx, drivers, rebooted, installed drivers (clean install), install precisionx, but the same behavior again...

Thanks

Ed

P.S. if i set clocks with inspector, the clocks are set right...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> One question guys! Im testing TI bios and theres no boost, bios based on EVGA SC, default clocks 928mhz, i set 220mhz on precisionx but ends up seting 1137mhz, in GPUZ and Inspector shows 1148mhz, wich was suppose to be correct, 928+220=1148!
> anyone having this behavior in precisionx? and its not the bios, it happened with the engineering one i was testing before this one.
> Already uninstalled precisionx, drivers, rebooted, installed drivers (clean install), install precisionx, but the same behavior again...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


Isn't that what TI bios does? Remove boost for flat clock settings?

i should probably look into a new bios now that i have enough power, 80% asic screems OC ME


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Isn't that what TI bios does? Remove boost for flat clock settings?
> 
> i should probably look into a new bios now that i have enough power, 80% asic screems OC ME


Hi skupples! I know that TI doesnt have boost! (that why i like it!)








Its this: "d*efault clocks 928mhz, i set 220mhz on precisionx but ends up seting 1137mhz, in GPUZ and Inspector shows 1148mhz, which was suppose to be correct, 928+220=1148!*"
or it could be the rivatuner statistics server...








OC that thing...







ive got a 82.5% inbound, it does 1225mhz 1,17v... me like!!!!









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi skupples! I know that TI doesnt have boost! (that why i like it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its this: "d*efault clocks 928mhz, i set 220mhz on precisionx but ends up seting 1137mhz, in GPUZ and Inspector shows 1148mhz, which was suppose to be correct, 928+220=1148!*"
> or it could be the rivatuner statistics server...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC that thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got a 82.5% inbound, it does 1225mhz 1,17v... me like!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


=( my second card is only 65%, but still could be worse. I'm having no luck finding a 3rd quality evga-pre blocked card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Really???









http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-ps3-system-software-memory

Titan anyone???


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> One question guys! Im testing TI bios and theres no boost, bios based on EVGA SC, default clocks 928mhz, i set 220mhz on precisionx but ends up setting 1137mhz, in GPUZ and Inspector shows 1148mhz, which was suppose to be correct, 928+220=1148!
> anyone having this behavior in precisionx? and its not the bios, it happened with the engineering one i was testing before this one.
> Already uninstalled precisionx, drivers, rebooted, installed drivers (clean install), install precisionx, but the same behavior again...
> 
> P.S. if i set clocks with inspector, the clocks are set right...


I don't believe inspector is reporting the clocks right.

You overclock in increments of 13 mhz with these cards. Overclock it at 222 and you should see 1150 mhz. Put 221 and it reverts back to 1137 mhz.

For me, gpu-z and precision are report the same mhz. 1150 mhz for precision and 1149.7 for gpu-z.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> =( my second card is only 65%, but still could be worse. I'm having no luck finding a 3rd quality evga-pre blocked card.


*btw, if anyone decides they want to part with 70%+ asic (pref evga) titan, pst!*

My asus is 68.9% tops at 1150mhz 1,212v but does 1100mhz, 1,16v... not good but could be worse...
I might know someone with 70% plus...







but its from england...

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't believe inspector is reporting the clocks right.
> 
> You overclock in increments of 13 mhz with these cards. Overclock it at 222 and you should see 1150 mhz. Put 221 and it reverts back to 1137 mhz.
> 
> For me, gpu-z and precision are report the same mhz. 1150 mhz for precision and 1149.7 for gpu-z.


The clocks i set in Inspector are showing on the OSD ingame and in the precisionx monitor, but youre right its the 13mhz increments!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't believe inspector is reporting the clocks right.
> 
> You overclock in increments of 13 mhz with these cards. Overclock it at 222 and you should see 1150 mhz. Put 221 and it reverts back to 1137 mhz.
> 
> For me, gpu-z and precision are report the same mhz. 1150 mhz for precision and 1149.7 for gpu-z.


You are the first person iv'e seen talk about ocing in bits of 13 on kelpar in a long time. I was starting to think that mind set was found useless.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Really???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-ps3-system-software-memory
> 
> Titan anyone???


shenanigans. 100% pro titan propaganda.



anyone know if this became a real item?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are the first person iv'e seen talk about ocing in bits of 13 on kelpar in a long time. I was starting to think that mind set was found useless.
> shenanigans. 100% pro titan propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if this became a real item?


http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3007

Yep, sound like. It is just the backplate for the block. It looks really nice, specially the acrylic version:

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3016

Cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3007
> 
> Yep, sound like. It is just the backplate for the block. It looks really nice, specially the acrylic version:
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3016
> 
> Cheers


ohh, the back plate just has a heatpipe transfer. They make it sound like the heat pipe gets hit with water inside the link... That's pretty cool, if true.

anyone else notice they use the oval shaped water ports, like EK switched to recently.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohh, the back plate just has a heatpipe transfer.


You got love those Germans....Not sure about how much restrictions would add but it does looks nice and right on the hot spot...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You got love those Germans....Not sure about how much restrictions would add but it does looks nice and right on the hot spot...


for real man... THOUGH, i feel like something is missing from that heat-sink system. Like a plate on the actual contact side of the plate...



I love MoNsTa Radiators. Another epic german product.

I hear they make some really good Over powered PSU's. I would of looked into one, but they cost WAY more then the 1300w evga g2 i just picked up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't believe inspector is reporting the clocks right.
> 
> You overclock in increments of 13 mhz with these cards. Overclock it at 222 and you should see 1150 mhz. Put 221 and it reverts back to 1137 mhz.
> 
> For me, gpu-z and precision are report the same mhz. 1150 mhz for precision and 1149.7 for gpu-z.


same here. the non 13Hz steps do not trigger the next clock state until the 13 multiple. so +247, +234, etc. with Px and GPUz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> for real man... THOUGH, i feel like something is missing from that heat-sink system. Like a plate on the actual contact side of the plate...
> 
> 
> 
> I love MoNsTa Radiators. Another epic german product.
> 
> I hear they make some really good Over powered PSU's. I would of looked into one, but they cost WAY more then the 1300w evga g2 i just picked up.


isn't that the same as the aquacomputer backplate

oops.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That AC block and backplate give me a chubby!







Still, its a little over the top to have active cooling on the backplate as that stuff doesn't get that hot (I don't have any cooling on the backside of my cards and they do just fine).


----------



## h2spartan

So, I have both win 7 and 8 but I currently have 7 installed. If I were to switch to 8, would I see any benchmarking performance/score difference?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Minor difference possibly. Unless of course your Win7 install is bloated and out of control. Then a new Win8 fresh install will be quicker....


----------



## firstchoicett

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4762667

2 EVGA Titan in SLI


----------



## szeged

got a working (on air) titan back from evga today finally







now to see if it works underwater, aka i didnt kill it installing this very frustrating hydro copper block, i had to drill out 2 screws from the stock heatsink that arrived extremely stripped out, hopefully i didnt mess anything up. leak testing now and bleeding as well. For some reason my mayhems deep red dye is fluctuating between orange pink and slightly red between different parts of the loop lol.



hopefully it all turns out good


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a working (on air) titan back from evga today finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to see if it works underwater, aka i didnt kill it installing this very frustrating hydro copper block, i had to drill out 2 screws from the stock heatsink that arrived extremely stripped out, hopefully i didnt mess anything up. leak testing now and bleeding as well. For some reason my mayhems deep red dye is fluctuating between orange pink and slightly red between different parts of the loop lol.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it all turns out good


Not a fan at all of the HC blocks but I'm glad you've finally got a working card man.


----------



## Alatar

(this is addressing some deleted posts for those of you who are wondering)

Please do not discuss banned members or deleted posts in public threads. The documents in the thread in question contained some material that forced us to delete it temporarily.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> You may not:
> 
> Post questions/remarks relating to a member being banned from the Overclock.net forum or game server. *Please contact overclock.net staff directly.*
> Post questions/remarks pertaining to infractions, warnings or deleted posts. *Please contact overclock.net staff directly.*


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


----------



## Jpmboy

Okay - onward


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok, can someone explain why im having low power use?
im testing TI bios, core1150mhz/mem3500mhz, 1,212v power70%
never goes above 70%... gpu at 99% also. im watercooling so temps at full load never go above 49º C.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, can someone explain why im having low power use?
> im testing TI bios, core1150mhz/mem3500mhz, 1,212v power70%
> never goes above 70%... gpu at 99% also. im watercooling so temps at full load never go above 49º C.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


Ignore it, with the TI bios it's pulling all the watts you can feed and be stable. You'll note that the power slider in PX does nothing when using this bios, you can just leave it at 100%. that 70% will not change whether you set to 100& or 110%. But also note that with this bios, throttling IS disabled so that means, the "failsafe" is disabled.


----------



## firstchoicett

2 EVGA titan and will install a next one this week.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Not a fan at all of the HC blocks but I'm glad you've finally got a working card man.


Thanks









I don't know why but I love the hydro coppers for some reason lol.

Got another 12 hour workshift today so I can test for a bit but when I get home nothing exists except me and this card


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I love the hydro coppers for some reason lol.
> 
> Got another 12 hour workshift today so I can test for a bit but when I get home nothing exists except me and this card


They are usually more restrictive than other water blocks


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> They are usually more restrictive than other water blocks


Based on other reviews, they don't have anymore restriction than ek or koolance blocks and are with 1-2 degrees from them as well. They are also the best looking blocks in my opinion.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> They are usually more restrictive than other water blocks




[/IMG]
http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

Titan/780 Waterblock performance round up.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> Titan/780 Waterblock performance round up.


That's surprising.


----------



## szeged

I've heard they are restrictive and I've heard they aren't, so at the end of the day for me it came down to looks.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I've heard they are restrictive and I've heard they aren't, so at the end of the day for me it came down to looks.


Me too, I'm glad they perform just as good as every other block. I mean temps are drastically reduced, flow is good and just looks good.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Me too, I'm glad they perform just as good as every other block. I mean temps are drastically reduced, flow is good and just looks good.


Agreed 100%


----------



## skupples

Ohhh did i miss some drama while at work today? Shucks... oh wait... no, nvm. will probably get banned for that comment.

i agree stache, total bs.


----------



## fommof

I think i am gonna go the water cooling route myself guys, can't stand of the noise anymore and i am planning of using a modded bios from now on 1.212V and so forth...i can hardly manage the temp without having a headache after half an hour or so right now (rmps > 80%)...

Anyway, i need a small custom loop dedicated only for the vga. I don't care about the absolute cooling performance, i'd be happy even with 55-60C max, silence is my priority.

Having an open bench case gives me flexibility but i'd prefer to keep it as small as possible. Thinking of this setup:

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm ( http://www.alphacool.com/popup_image.php/pID/988/imgID/0 )
EK-DCP 2.2 X-RES (incl. pump) ( http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-x-res-incl-pump.html )
EK-FC Titan - Acetal GPU Block ( http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-acetal.html )

The DCP 2.2 pump seems like it's silent, the combo is rather small, this radiator should do the job (got spare fans for push-pull config at low rpms).

What the heck, if my ghetto mod GTX580+H100 could tame the 580 at 950Mhz 1.15V with 30C delta i bet this setup will do wonders...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I think i am gonna go the water cooling route myself guys, can't stand of the noise anymore and i am planning of using a modded bios from now on 1.212V and so forth...i can hardly manage the temp without having a headache after half an hour or so right now (rmps > 80%)...
> 
> Anyway, i need a small custom loop dedicated only for the vga. I don't care about the absolute cooling performance, i'd be happy even with 55-60C max, silence is my priority.
> 
> Having an open bench case gives me flexibility but i'd prefer to keep it as small as possible. Thinking of this setup:
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm ( http://www.alphacool.com/popup_image.php/pID/988/imgID/0 )
> EK-DCP 2.2 X-RES (incl. pump) ( http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-x-res-incl-pump.html )
> EK-FC Titan - Acetal GPU Block ( http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-acetal.html )
> 
> The DCP 2.2 pump seems like it's silent, the combo is rather small, this radiator should do the job (got spare fans for push-pull config at low rpms).
> 
> What the heck, if my ghetto mod GTX580+H100 could tame the 580 at 950Mhz 1.15V with 30C delta i bet this setup will do wonders...


Looks good... Some one is going to come in and say "keep it in the water cooling thread" most likely.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Looks good... Some one is going to come in and say "keep it in the water cooling thread" most likely.


Lol, yes they will.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lol, yes they will.


since we said they would do it, they won't.







...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> since we said they would do it, they won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is going off topic about going off topic!


----------



## szeged

posting this from my now working titan


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> posting this from my now working titan


Congrats szeged....







Go enjoy gaming now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> posting this from my now working titan


I'm glad EVGA has once again proven its self #1 NV vendor.

You should friend me on steam.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats szeged....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go enjoy gaming now.


----------



## szeged

yeah thank you evga for being amazing at what you do. Ill enjoy gaming after getting a decent 24/7 OC out of this baby, ill add you to steam when im done testing this card







71.5 asic so, lets see what happens, one i sent in was 74% exactly.

i also gotta finish sleeving all my psu cables, everything is just hanging out unorganized on my comp atm while i was checking if the card worked lol.

ty everyone


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah thank you evga for being amazing at what you do. Ill enjoy gaming after getting a decent 24/7 OC out of this baby, ill add you to steam when im done testing this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71.5 asic so, lets see what happens, one i sent in was 74% exactly.
> 
> i also gotta finish sleeving all my psu cables, everything is just hanging out unorganized on my comp atm while i was checking if the card worked lol.
> 
> ty everyone


ewww visable cables...




You need to get in on some of this action...



=\ I have a 80% card(winning!) and a 60% card(losing!) To those people who still don't believe asic means anything, come over to my house and have an overclocking session with my titans.

I'm afraid to say Iv'e spent zero time teaching my self how to sleeve cables. (yes i'm straight) but i do know how to knit, sew, crochet, so i figure it won't be too bad to teach my self. I'm more afraid of the cutting and crimping to custom length part of the process.

I figure before my winter rebuild i'll use my old corsair psu to cement these skills into place.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ewww visable cables...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get in on some of this action...
> 
> 
> 
> =\ I have a 80% card(winning!) and a 60% card(losing!) To those people who still don't believe asic means anything, come over to my house and have an overclocking session with my titans.
> 
> I'm afraid to say Iv'e spent zero time teaching my self how to sleeve cables. (yes i'm straight) but i do know how to knit, sew, crochet, so i figure it won't be too bad to teach my self. I'm more afraid of the cutting and crimping to custom length part of the process.
> 
> I figure before my winter rebuild i'll use my old corsair psu to cement these skills into place.


I should post some pics, it's difficult to see the hardware under the mass of wires, cables & tubes everywhere. Did you just eat?









I tend to agree with the ASIC theory. Every time I have multiple cards, the higher asic tend to OC farther on air.
My Titan is 82.8%, before the bios modding started it was getting the highest clocks compared to others on the stock bios without any mods.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I tend to agree with the ASIC theory. Every time I have multiple cards, the higher asic tend to OC farther on air.
> My Titan is 82.8%, before the bios modding started it was getting the highest clocks compared to others on the stock bios without any mods.


Mine is 71% ASIC......... does 1150mhz on air.......... 1,212v/ is really voltage limited because screen freezes after 30 min at 1164mhz (need more powa)....... typical voltage issue i experienced lots in the past.

Artifacts is often when chip just runs out capacity........ i think these GK110's need a LOT of juice and work great on a lot of juice.
Didnt saw any artifacts on my gk110. even not at 1,2Ghz ... pure not enough volts ..

Pretty good job nvidia gpu can handle a 561m die size at such speeds without artifacts............


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Mine is 71% ASIC......... does 1150mhz on air.......... 1,212v/ is really voltage limited because screen freezes after 30 min at 1164mhz (need more powa)....... typical voltage issue i experienced lots in the past.
> 
> Artifacts is often when chip just runs out capacity........ i think these GK110's need a LOT of juice and work great on a lot of juice.
> Didnt saw any artifacts on my gk110. even not at 1,2Ghz ... pure not enough volts ..
> 
> Pretty good job nvidia gpu can handle a 561m die size at such speeds without artifacts............


Perhaps its even in 13 ASIC points like the voltage increments...







, my titan is 68,7% and its exactly like you describe yours: 1150mhz (air/water doesnt matter its the same doesnt budge a mhz) at 1.212v and it freezes 30minutes later at 1163mhz, crysis 3, metro last light, tombraider, farcry 3...

Ed


----------



## szeged

whats a safe maximum voltage for a titan in a custom water loop? on stock bios atm with max power target etc etc


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats a safe maximum voltage for a titan in a custom water loop? on stock bios atm with max power target etc etc


I use 1,212v watercooled just for gaming, 1,212v is safe enough, FtW 420 has his titan at 1,30v if im not mistaken, the only burned titan i know went away with 1,40v, so 1,212v is safe enough, too safe if you ask me...









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats a safe maximum voltage for a titan in a custom water loop? on stock bios atm with max power target etc etc


You can go ahead and set voltage to max, its only going to use it if the clocks are high enough to warrant it. I currently can't even get my gpu's to utilize the extra .38mv before crashing. I'm hoping a non-boost locked clock bios will help this.

Ed: Would of been nice to EVBOT/two wire hard mod these. But that is too much to ask for a 1,000$ gpu.



Look, Lara Croft boobies in dx11!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I should post some pics, it's difficult to see the hardware under the mass of wires, cables & tubes everywhere. Did you just eat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with the ASIC theory. Every time I have multiple cards, the higher asic tend to OC farther on air.
> My Titan is 82.8%, before the bios modding started it was getting the highest clocks compared to others on the stock bios without any mods.


IMO, camera's are REALLY good at minimizing the eye sore of bad wire management.


----------



## h2spartan

Guys, what would be a better performing Titan waterblock to get: Koolance VID-NXTTN or Aquacomputer Kryographics?


----------



## szeged

hmm, valley is crashing on startup every time now after putting voltage at +.38mv at 1050 core clock


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm, valley is crashing on startup every time now after putting voltage at +.38mv at 1050 core clock


Strange... By the way, i had to drop my CPU OC when i got my titans into my system. I think it was due to the extra heat in the system, but it could also be that my cpu is degrading as its no longer stable at stock clocks.


----------



## szeged

everytime valley crashes it keeps resetting my voltages and overclocks in precX now lol

"display driver has stopped working" then crash, then clock reset every time


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Guys, what would be a better performing Titan waterblock to get: Koolance VID-NXTTN or Aquacomputer Kryographics?


Oh nvm...did a lil' research and answered my own question....While the Aqua looks nicer, it seems like the Koolance is a better overall performer.

There is much more restriction in the Aqua than Koolance.


----------



## szeged

what could be causing this display driver crash/clock resetting, its getting really annoying lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm, valley is crashing on startup every time now after putting voltage at +.38mv at 1050 core clock


What clock is it trying to boost to?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> What clock is it trying to boost to?


1112


----------



## FtW 420

I was thinking it might have been trying to boost to 1200+ or something, but 1112 shouldn't be that much strain on it.

Maybe a fresh driver clean install?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was thinking it might have been trying to boost to 1200+ or something, but 1112 shouldn't be that much strain on it.
> 
> Maybe a fresh driver clean install?


just installed them today, clean install.


----------



## szeged

and now it seems it wants to crash the drivers at any clock over stock


----------



## alancsalt

When you say "clean install", just ticking that option in the driver install, or doing the full Driver Sweeper type clean install?


----------



## FtW 420

PSU & the rest of the system look solid, on water so core temps shouldn't be a factor. Do those blocks have good contact over the VRMs?

Might be an idea to try a different driver as well. A proven older one like 314.22 should rule out a driver issue.


----------



## szeged

gonna switch back to 314.22 really quick and try it, every clock now is crashing the drivers in valley.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> everytime valley crashes it keeps resetting my voltages and overclocks in precX now lol
> 
> "display driver has stopped working" then crash, then clock reset every time


I know EVGA man came in here and said 4.2.1 fixed the voltage resets, but iv'e yet to see that be the case. Yes, i have it set to boot on windows, and all the other good stuff.


----------



## szeged

could be some problem with the ssd i have it installed on, recently redid win7 on it and some file got corrupted blah blah blah now i gotta reinstall win 7 on it anyways this week.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> could be some problem with the ssd i have it installed on, recently redid win7 on it and some file got corrupted blah blah blah now i gotta reinstall win 7 on it anyways this week.


Sounds pretty similar to the issue i had after putting my titans in. I had to reformat to fix most of it, though they still don't like taking much of an over clock... 60% card and 80% card. Hopefully that will change when i get around to a locked-clock bios. monitors going black after 30mins in game with clocks @ 1019 is meh.


----------



## szeged

clean install of 314.22 resulted in a crash at stock clock about two seconds into valley, guessing it wasnt that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Guys, what would be a better performing Titan waterblock to get: Koolance VID-NXTTN or Aquacomputer Kryographics?


roll back a few pages

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/12370#post_20489919


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know EVGA man came in here and said 4.2.1 fixed the voltage resets, but iv'e yet to see that be the case. Yes, i have it set to boot on windows, and all the other good stuff.


the volts will reset if you crash the driver. a normal shutdown and reboot should not reset precX.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> could be some problem with the ssd i have it installed on, recently redid win7 on it and some file got corrupted blah blah blah now i gotta reinstall win 7 on it anyways this week.


open an elevated command prompt and type : sfc /scannow. if it returns anything but "no integrity violations were found:

type:

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt

it will drop a text file to your desktop with only the ones it cuould not repair. more importantly, sfc lets you know that more than windows files may be corrupted. it will not repair any third party files. a good sign to do a fresh install or repair.


----------



## szeged

how the hell could i run valley fine at 1047 clock, put it to 1050 and have driver crashes all over the place, and now no clock is stable, even 1 clock over stock crashes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how the hell could i run valley fine at 1047 clock, put it to 1050 and have driver crashes all over the place, and now no clock is stable, even 1 clock over stock crashes.


if you have corrupted kernel files the driver install may not go 100% clean. oh - the gpu clocks only advance in increments of 13. going from 1047 to 1050? take your boost clock and add increments of 13 to step through the clock states.


----------



## szeged

just fresh installed 320.49 and set the clock to 1000 exactly and ran valley fine

heres the score from it



havent overclocked my cpu at all yet so that might have something to do with this.

gonna run out and grab some food and come back and do more tests.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Guys, what would be a better performing Titan waterblock to get: Koolance VID-NXTTN or Aquacomputer Kryographics?


I'd imagine they are pretty similar. Just go with whichever one you like the looks of better...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'd imagine they are pretty similar. Just go with whichever one you like the looks of better...


this is spot on advice...

Don't worry about restriction... get one of these. http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/29/swiftech-mcp35x2-pump/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, restriction is way overblown IMO. Any Titan block will perform fine so if you aren't worried about 1-2 degrees difference or you have any decent pump you should just get whatever you like the look of best (or in my case whichever matches the rest of your blocks because I can't stand mismatched blocks in my rig)...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, restriction is way overblown IMO. Any Titan block will perform fine so if you aren't worried about 1-2 degrees difference or you have any decent pump you should just get whatever you like the look of best (or in my case whichever matches the rest of your blocks because I can't stand mismatched blocks in my rig)...


Agreed. Restriction is almost as overblown as the whole titan vs 780 business. OR PLX PEX chips, or...

I'm an EK fan boy, and until they some how do me wrong that won't change.(don't buy there rads)


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Agreed. Restriction is almost as overblown as the whole titan vs 780 business. OR PLX PEX chips, or...
> 
> I'm an EK fan boy, and until they some how do me wrong that won't change.(don't buy there rads)


agreed. as someone who works in the oil/gas industry, specifically with reservoir testing and petrophysics - I shake my head at some of the mentality in PC cooling (MOAR FANS = BETTER, MAX EVERYTHING, MOAR MOAR)

just got off a huge gaming session of BF3 surround on ultra - my gpu temps maxed out at ~65C, temp target was set to 85C - all on air, stock bios. not that noisy either


----------



## thestache

Just playing around with 4K benchmarks now I have my PC up and running again. 1440x1920P surround or 4320x1920P surround, whatever you want to call it. Everything maxed without AA. 320.49 Driver and engineering BIOS.

4770K at 4600mhz 1.44v
GTX Titan 1202mhz core 7012mhz memory 1.212v

33.9 FPS
1418 Score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Just playing around with 4K benchmarks now I have my PC up and running again. 1440x1920P surround or 4320x1920P surround, whatever you want to call it. Everything maxed without AA. 320.49 Driver and engineering BIOS.
> 4770K at 4600mhz 1.44v
> GTX Titan 1202mhz core 7012mhz memory 1.212v
> 33.9 FPS
> 1418 Score


what amount of vram usage do you get during that run?

nvm - i see 1150MB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Agreed. Restriction is almost as overblown as the whole titan vs 780 business. OR PLX PEX chips, or...
> 
> I'm an EK fan boy, and until they some how do me wrong that won't change.(don't buy there rads)


restriction can be a good thing. depends on whether it's productive restriction - tight but smooth bore cooling fin channels, or wide but rough causing turbulent flow - aquacomputer stuff is more the former and is really good quality. I currently run AQ copper blocks on my 7970's and EK on these titans. the AQ runs ~ 100l/h (liang DCC 1t 3.25 booster off a 720XT Mk3 - the first block is > 1M higher than the pumps) the EKs run ~900 l/h with the same model pump. In either I've never seen a gpu temp above 48C. And boy, those 7970s can generate a lot of heat!









Those AQ acrylic/nickel blocks matched with the cooled backplate? iLust


----------



## szeged

im not seeing much of a temp difference with this hydro copper block over an old ek one i have, all my testing last night on valley only got the titan up to 34c max which is 93 degrees fahrenheit, which is just barely over ambient in florida in the summer...or winter...or any time in florida ever.


----------



## szeged

also, i really need to finish sleeving all my cables, but i cant break myself to pull everything apart now that i finally got a working card lol


----------



## szeged

getting crazy amount of crashes in crysis 3 at 1k core clock, this is really getting frustrating now.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> getting crazy amount of crashes in crysis 3 at 1k core clock, this is really getting frustrating now.


If your cpu isn't stable, it'll make your driver's crash too. Might need to work on your IMC and DRAM timings/voltages maybe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im not seeing much of a temp difference with this hydro copper block over an old ek one i have, all my testing last night on valley only got the titan up to 34c max which is 93 degrees fahrenheit, which is just barely over ambient in florida in the summer...or winter...or any time in florida ever.


those blocks are working great!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If your cpu isn't stable, it'll make your driver's crash too. Might need to work on your IMC and DRAM timings/voltages maybe.


wowwwwwwwww im dumb, i completely forgot about my cpu clocks/ram rofl, woosh right over my head, well time to tweak some cpu clocks and report back in









also - ran valley again at same clocks as last night that i finally got a stable ful run in, crashed in about 30 seconds, dropped the clocks down from 1000 to 990, ran perfectly, hopefully upping the cpu will help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wowwwwwwwww im dumb, i completely forgot about my cpu clocks/ram rofl, woosh right over my head, well time to tweak some cpu clocks and report back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - ran valley again at same clocks as last night that i finally got a stable ful run in, crashed in about 30 seconds, dropped the clocks down from 1000 to 990, ran perfectly, hopefully upping the cpu will help.


uh - as Mr. T was pointing out... were those Crysis3 crashes etc, with stock cpu clock and stock ram timings?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh - as Mr. T was pointing out... were those Crysis3 crashes etc, with stock cpu clock and stock ram timings?


yep they were, also another crash just now in c3 at 980 core clock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep they were, also another crash just now in c3 at 980 core clock


is your system stable when running just off the iGPU? Seems like you got more than a gpu stability problem.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep they were, also another crash just now in c3 at 980 core clock


Did you overclock your CPU? Also if you crash while running valley don't forget to max the voltages in PrecisionX again; they will reset every time after a crash.


----------



## szeged

k so i dropped the core clock to 950 stock, 1137 boost, everything ran fine on crysis, got through the first mission no problems at all, i think my problem might have been i wasnt paying attention to the boost clock as i have never owned a card that had boost except a 7970 which i took the boost off, so i guess i was unstable at my boost clock while im sitting here scratching my head wondering how my non boost clock wasnt stable lol. ill keep testing and seeing if it is 100% stable in everything i have.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im not seeing much of a temp difference with this hydro copper block over an old ek one i have, all my testing last night on valley only got the titan up to 34c max which is 93 degrees fahrenheit, which is just barely over ambient in florida in the summer...or winter...or any time in florida ever.


Sounds about right, i'm ~36 in valley runs, buuut i only have 2 rads on my system atm, 360 coolstream, and 240 monsta

when comparing the newest generation of blocks, its almost all about aesthetics. ALMOST


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds about right, i'm ~36 in valley runs, buuut i only have 2 rads on my system atm, 360 coolstream, and 240 monsta
> 
> when comparing the newest generation of blocks, its almost all about aesthetics. ALMOST


i do keep my house ice cold though most of the time, i work 12 hour days 6 days a week welding and pipe fitting in floridas humid hot weather, i want to come home to a freezer if i can







that can probably contribute to keeping this thing cool lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i do keep my house ice cold though most of the time, i work 12 hour days 6 days a week welding and pipe fitting in floridas humid hot weather, i want to come home to a freezer if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that can probably contribute to keeping this thing cool lol.


We have two AC units. Both set to 75, with dips to 73 during mid day.


----------



## firstchoicett

What a safe overclock on air
1050/1170


----------



## rush2049

Hey seems I got a really crappy ASIC, anyone doing water wanna swap me for something higher?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Hey seems I got a really crappy ASIC, anyone doing water wanna swap me for something higher?


I think this is the lowest I have seen so far... But as I said before, this does not mean anything.
Did you try to overclock it?
We have 2 cases ( I think ) in OCN where the Titan's couldn't boost more than 1000mhz and it had nothing to do with ASIC.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Hey seems I got a really crappy ASIC, anyone doing water wanna swap me for something higher?


That doesnt mean it wont clock good enough! I´ve seen 70+ % clock the same as my 69%...
Just cram those volts up and OC it!!!
And keep us posted!









Good luck buddy!

Ed


----------



## kevingreenbmx

hey, is there anyone in here using TITANs for 3D Surround?

I could use some help if so:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1413582/3d-vision-surround-monitor-compatibility/0_20


----------



## szeged

so, i havent used a card that had boost before, is the boost clock basically the clock the titan will be running at in benchmarks/games and thats the clock i should worry about, not the base clock?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, i havent used a card that had boost before, is the boost clock basically the clock the titan will be running at in benchmarks/games and thats the clock i should worry about, not the base clock?


Exactly. But if you raise your base clock, so will your boost clock.
So if you let your card at 837mhz base clock, you should boost to 1006mhz or so...
If you increase your base clock to 915mhz, you should boost to 1071mhz or so...

But we never talk about base clocks. So when you inform us how fast are your cards running, it's the boost clock.
And boost clocks may differ from card to card based on voltage or throttling.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rush2049*
> 
> Hey seems I got a really crappy ASIC, anyone doing water wanna swap me for something higher?


Mine only boosts to 918MHz on stock settings and my Titan's ACSI is around 68%. With 1.212v it'll only be stable in games at 1041MHz.

I had to use TI bios to achieve stability as GPU Boost 2.0 would sometimes cause crashes in games from all the boosting.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I think this is the lowest I have seen so far... But as I said before, this does not mean anything.
> Did you try to overclock it?
> We have 2 cases ( I think ) in OCN where the Titan's couldn't boost more than 1000mhz and it had nothing to do with ASIC.


There is for sure a correlation between asic and boost clock. Maybe once you get away from boost bios it becomes non issue then?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Exactly. But if you raise your base clock, so will your boost clock.
> So if you let your card at 837mhz base clock, you should boost to 1006mhz or so...
> If you increase your base clock to 915mhz, you should boost to 1071mhz or so...
> 
> But we never talk about base clocks. So when you inform us how fast are your cards running, it's the boost clock.
> And boost clocks may differ from card to card based on voltage or throttling.


ah thanks, so my overclock is 1137mhz instead of 950, i was wondering why my clocks sounded awful compared to most others lol


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ah thanks, so my overclock is 1137mhz instead of 950, i was wondering why my clocks sounded awful compared to most others lol


Have you tried flashing the BIOS? Overclocking with the reference BIOS means jack squat pretty much. It'll throttle and clocks that are stale with the extra volts and increased power target will hard crash etc.

I'd reccomend the engineering BIOS since you have it under water and the temps are soo low.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Have you tried flashing the BIOS? Overclocking with the reference BIOS means jack squat pretty much. It'll throttle and clocks that are stale with the extra volts and increased power target will hard crash etc.
> 
> I'd reccomend the engineering BIOS since you have it under water and the temps are soo low.


no i havent flashed any bios yet, been busy all day trying to get skyrim and crysis 3 to work, for some reason my ssd decided to dump all of their files completely, and when i try to play them from my hdd they go full ****** and die almost instantly.


----------



## szeged

k got crysis working on my ssd, now to get skyrim to stop being awful, then i can play with my titan some more


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no i havent flashed any bios yet, been busy all day trying to get skyrim and crysis 3 to work, for some reason my ssd decided to dump all of their files completely, and when i try to play them from my hdd they go full ****** and die almost instantly.


No having much luck are you. Lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Mine only boosts to 918MHz on stock settings and my Titan's ACSI is around 68%. With 1.212v it'll only be stable in games at 1041MHz.
> 
> I had to use TI bios to achieve stability as GPU Boost 2.0 would sometimes cause crashes in games from all the boosting.


Im going to send a message to Alatar to see if its possible to create a chart with our ASIC score, max clocks, minimum and maximum volts
and try to find out any correlation between ASIC score and OC,
My Titan is 69% and with 1,212v does 1150mhz core / 1700mhz mem, at stock 1,15/1,16v reaches 1084mhz!
With only 1% difference between Evange´s titan and mine how can the clocks and volts be so different?
Guys we have to get to the bottom of this!!!









Ed


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im going to send a message to Alatar to see if its possible to create a chart with our ASIC score, max clocks, minimum and maximum volts
> and try to find out any correlation between ASIC score and OC,
> My Titan is 69% and with 1,212v does 1150mhz core / 1700mhz mem, at stock 1,15/1,16v reaches 1084mhz!
> With only 1% difference between Evange´s titan and mine how can the clocks and volts be so different?
> Guys we have to get to the bottom of this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I reckon it's pretty consistent. What's not consistent is peoples ability to overclock GPUs (most people are terrible at it) and/or the combination of different BOISs, drivers and testing methods.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I reckon it's pretty consistent. What's not consistent is peoples ability to overclock GPUs (most people are terrible at it) and/or the combination of different BOISs, drivers and testing methods.


You got a point there of course but i believe that such a chart could be usefull as some people claim their low asic titan clocks well. and there are inconsistencies in some reports, it will be good to get a clear picture!








Lets see what alatar has to say!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I reckon it's pretty consistent. What's not consistent is peoples ability to overclock GPUs (most people are terrible at it) and/or the combination of different BOISs, drivers and testing methods.


Running GPU z I came a cross a feature that lets me see or test the card PCI e slot configuration.

Card one shows that its running pci e 8x 3.0
Card two shows that is running pci e 8x 1.1

Why aren't both pci e 3.0?

Didn't see anything in the bios settings.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Running GPU z I came a cross a feature that lets me see or test the card PCI e slot configuration.
> 
> Card one shows that its running pci e 8x 3.0
> Card two shows that is running pci e 8x 1.1
> 
> Why aren't both pci e 3.0?
> 
> Didn't see anything in the bios settings.


are you stressing the card? if the PCIe bus is not stressed reverts back to 1.1 specks...

Ed

Get the last GPUz 0.72 http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/nvidia_inspector_download.html
theres a little small (?) near bus interface information, click it and check the box in the bottom "render in full-screen SLI) see if its still at 1.1 while the render test is running by changing cards at the bottom.

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> are you stressing the card? if the PCIe bus is not stressed reverts back to 1.1 specks...
> 
> Ed
> 
> Get the last GPUz 0.72 http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/nvidia_inspector_download.html
> theres a little small (?) near bus interface information, click it and check the box in the bottom "render in full-screen SLI) see if its still at 1.1 while the render test is running by changing cards at the bottom.
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the reply, I made sure to have the latest version. Still shows x8 1.1 for the second card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> No having much luck are you. Lol.


yeah im having garbage luck with everything atm lol, now the person who bought one of my 7970s from ebay for $350 told ebay the card never arrived so he got them to refund the money even though it arrived 19 days ago and i have emails of us talking about how to set up the card after he got it yet ebay decided to auto refund him anyways now i gotta fight for my $350 on top of fixing skyrim zzzz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I made sure to have the latest version. Still shows x8 1.1 for the second card.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Did you try latest bios? if you could find nothing in the bios related to pcie, then it could be a bios bug!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

EVGA SUPERCLOCKED TITAN ASIC 79.2
EVGA standard TITAN ASIC 79.1

Both OC to 1124mhZ. STable in all games including Crysis 3, metro Last light and Far cry 3.

I can go higher for Firestrike, but unstable while playing games so 1124 is my max oc with stock voltage and stock bios.

Don't know if this info is relevant to some of you.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I made sure to have the latest version. Still shows x8 1.1 for the second card.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Did you try latest bios? if you could find nothing in the bios related to pcie, then it could be a bios bug!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, everything is up to date. I'm about to set it on fire.
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> EVGA SUPERCLOCKED TITAN ASIC 79.2
> EVGA standard TITAN ASIC 79.1
> 
> Both OC to 1124mhZ. STable in all games including Crysis 3, metro Last light and Far cry 3.
> 
> I can go higher for Firestrike, but unstable while playing games so 1124 is my max oc with stock voltage and stock bios.
> 
> Don't know if this info is relevant to some of you.


@ 1,212v?

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> @ 1,212v?
> 
> Ed


Not really sure, I left the voltage stock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, everything is up to date. I'm about to set it on fire.


Dont do that man!







(although sometimes feels like it...)
Ill look into it through out the day and try to find a solution for you! ill pm you with some questions, if thats alright with you!

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont do that man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although sometimes feels like it...)
> Ill look into it through out the day and try to find a solution for you! ill pm you with some questions, if thats alright with you!
> 
> Ed


Thanks for your help, +rep!!!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah im having garbage luck with everything atm lol, now the person who bought one of my 7970s from ebay for $350 told ebay the card never arrived so he got them to refund the money even though it arrived 19 days ago and i have emails of us talking about how to set up the card after he got it yet ebay decided to auto refund him anyways now i gotta fight for my $350 on top of fixing skyrim zzzz


Snakes everywhere!!!!!!!

Good thing you have those emails.


----------



## firstchoicett

Ok I saw my card topp8ng out at 1137 BC. While I had it on 977 OC,

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I reckon it's pretty consistent. What's not consistent is peoples ability to overclock GPUs (most people are terrible at it) and/or the combination of different BOISs, drivers and testing methods.


My Titan is extremely sensitive to temperature. I can clock it to almost 1100MHz but the load temperature must never exceed 50C or it'll crash in games.

Too bad I live in a tropical country and the only way to achieve that would be to leave the A/C on 24/7. Which is incidentally not very healthy on the utilities bill monthly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> EVGA SUPERCLOCKED TITAN ASIC 79.2
> EVGA standard TITAN ASIC 79.1
> 
> Both OC to 1124mhZ. STable in all games including Crysis 3, metro Last light and Far cry 3.
> 
> I can go higher for Firestrike, but unstable while playing games so 1124 is my max oc with stock voltage and stock bios.
> 
> Don't know if this info is relevant to some of you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not really sure, I left the voltage stock.


if its stock volts, reaching 1124mhz its very good, cram up the volts up to 1,212v and check again, i think you gonna be suprised!








r u on modded bios or stock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks for your help, +rep!!!


No need for it, but thanks!








This is a community and its my belief that we have a moral obligation to help each other whenever we can and not just lurk around!
My 2 cents!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> My Titan is extremely sensitive to temperature. I can clock it to almost 1100MHz but the load temperature must never exceed 50C or it'll crash in games.
> 
> Too bad I live in a tropical country and the only way to achieve that would be to leave the A/C on 24/7. Which is incidentally not very healthy on the utilities bill monthly.


Did you try a modded bios? i think your stock is holding you back

Ed

I just realized you have watercooling, you really need a modded bios!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you try a modded bios? i think your stock is holding you back
> 
> Ed
> 
> I just realized you have watercooling, you really need a modded bios!


Believe me I tried ALL custom bios. Engineering bios gave me the highest and stable clocks in benching but TI bios is the most stable in games due to the fact that GPU Boost is removed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Have you tried flashing the BIOS? Overclocking with the reference BIOS means jack squat pretty much. It'll throttle and clocks that are stale with the extra volts and increased power target will hard crash etc.
> 
> I'd recommend the engineering BIOS since you have it under water and the temps are soo low.


Was testing some more stuff on the engineering bios and found that it gives my titan coil winning! almost unperceptable but its there, the TI or naennon´s variations dont give my titan any coil winning, can you see if you ear anything in yours? its very slight, i only noted it because i had my speakers disconnected while i was going on a tombraider run!
Also noted on the engineering bios sometimes the volts go up to 0.9v and 1,0v and stay there even if gpu load is at 0.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Believe me I tried ALL custom bios. Engineering bios gave me the highest and stable clocks in benching but TI bios is the most stable in games due to the fact that GPU Boost is removed.


Hum... weird...

TITANmod.zip 132k .zip file


Try this one, im testing it and its one of the best so far!








Edit it with KeplerBiosTweaker and see the clocks! lower them if it makes you fell confortable and then increase them in inspector,
I dont use AB or PrecisionX

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah im having garbage luck with everything atm lol, now the person who bought one of my 7970s from ebay for $350 told ebay the card never arrived so he got them to refund the money even though it arrived 19 days ago and i have emails of us talking about how to set up the card after he got it yet ebay decided to auto refund him anyways now i gotta fight for my $350 on top of fixing skyrim zzzz


Now that's some BS! This same thing happened to me on Amazon, but amazon has seller protection. So, i got my money while amazon payed the person from chula vista ca. I should of known, its Chula Vista ffs.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah im having garbage luck with everything atm lol, now the person who bought one of my 7970s from ebay for $350 told ebay the card never arrived so he got them to refund the money even though it arrived 19 days ago and i have emails of us talking about how to set up the card after he got it yet ebay decided to auto refund him anyways now i gotta fight for my $350 on top of fixing skyrim zzzz


That sucks. I know what you are going through... My work is pretty much web-based and this happens once in a while.
But you are fine since you have those e-mails to back you up.
Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hum... weird...
> 
> TITANmod.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this one, im testing it and its one of the best so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit it with KeplerBiosTweaker and see the clocks! lower them if it makes you fell confortable and then increase them in inspector,
> I dont use AB or PrecisionX
> 
> Ed


Thanks! So the voltage is at 1.212v? What about the max boost clock? Lastly, what's the power target set to?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah im having garbage luck with everything atm lol, now the person who bought one of my 7970s from ebay for $350 told ebay the card never arrived so he got them to refund the money even though it arrived 19 days ago and i have emails of us talking about how to set up the card after he got it yet ebay decided to auto refund him anyways now i gotta fight for my $350 on top of fixing skyrim zzzz


The nerve of some people...

Good luck man! If theres anything we can do, we´re here for you!









Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Thanks! So the voltage is at 1.212v? What about the max boost clock? Lastly, what's the power target set to?


The 3d volts set at 1,212v
base clock 1020mhz
Boost 1124mhz
Boost limit 1137mhz
Power 300W so no throttling!









Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The 3d volts set at 1,212v
> base clock 1020mhz
> Boost 1124mhz
> Boost limit 1137mhz
> Power 300W so no throttling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Thanks I'll try it out.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just fresh installed 320.49 and set the clock to 1000 exactly and ran valley fine
> 
> heres the score from it
> 
> 
> 
> havent overclocked my cpu at all yet so that might have something to do with this.
> 
> gonna run out and grab some food and come back and do more tests.


That's crazy. I have to clock to 1175MHz, and raise the Ram to 3204MHz to hit that.
What is the highest people are hitting with the stock cards on air? Is 1300+ reasonable?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> That's crazy. I have to clock to 1175MHz, and raise the Ram to 3204MHz to hit that.
> What is the highest people are hitting with the stock cards on air? Is 1300+ reasonable?


Nah, 72fps is about right for a single titan with boost.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah, 72fps is about right for a single titan with boost.


Then mine's a dud, only score a 2448 on stock settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Then mine's a dud, only score a 2448 on stock settings.


Wait, What, he's not at stock. Reference or SC model? ...What was the boost your card acheived at default settings and volts?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> if its stock volts, reaching 1124mhz its very good, cram up the volts up to 1,212v and check again, i think you gonna be suprised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r u on modded bios or stock?
> No need for it, but thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a community and its my belief that we have a moral obligation to help each other whenever we can and not just lurk around!
> My 2 cents!


I up the volts to 1.2 and the cards automatiacally boost to 1164mhz. from 1124.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I up the volts to 1.2 and the cards automatiacally boost to 1164mhz. from 1124.


One of my cards has the same Asic and OC boost clock as yours, the other is only 68.8% Asic and boosts to 1100Mhz, except I can OC them higher for everything except Fire Strike for some reason. both running stock Bios and not overvolted at all, do most people up the clock speed even more when Overvolting or just let it boost higher?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> One of my cards has the same Asic and OC boost clock as yours, the other is only 68.8% Asic and boosts to 1100Mhz, except I can OC them higher for everything except Fire Strike for some reason. both running stock Bios and not overvolted at all, do most people up the clock speed even more when Overvolting or just let it boost higher?


So there must be a correlation between the ASIC and Ability to OC. I got lucky to have 2 cards with the same ASIC AND OC.

I didn't push any higher, I've been trying to get to 1150 for the longest. I did notice that during firestrike the boosted to 1179mhz @ 1.2v. During blacks ops 2 only to 1163, so its possible to manually increase the speed, but mine are doing it on their own.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I up the volts to 1.2 and the cards automatiacally boost to 1164mhz. from 1124.


Looks like you found your sweet spot!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> One of my cards has the same Asic and OC boost clock as yours, the other is only 68.8% Asic and boosts to 1100Mhz, except I can OC them higher for everything except Fire Strike for some reason. both running stock Bios and not overvolted at all, do most people up the clock speed even more when Overvolting or just let it boost higher?


Dont use benchmarks to test your OC, use Farcry 3 for core and crysis 3 for mem, somehow they are very stressfull on those areas, on the opposite Valey and fire strike are not and allow for higher clocks but unstable ones.
My card finishes tombraider [email protected] 1202mhz but ingame anything more than 1150mhz crashes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So there must be a correlation between the ASIC and Ability to OC. I got lucky to have 2 cards with the same ASIC AND OC.


Yes there is a direct correlation there but theres some grey areas i will look into soon...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I didn't push any higher, I've been trying to get to 1150 for the longest. I did notice that during firestrike the boosted to 1179mhz @ 1.2v. During blacks ops 2 only to 1163, so its possible to manually increase the speed, but mine are doing it on their own.


i believe your sweet spot is 1163mhz indeed!







try 1 hour farcry 3 gaming with 1163mhz and you´ll see!









Ed


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Then mine's a dud, only score a 2448 on stock settings.


Haha got u beat @ 2100

If i fiddle though i can get 1200 boost sometimes stable in game.


----------



## signalpuke

I was running 1276MHz earlier, can't remember what the ram was at. Best score after a run of Valley (ExtremeHD settings like in the screenshot above) I got was 3214, using 1250/3204MHz.
What I really want is better 1440P performance. Best score I can manage on Heaven is about 1100.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The 3d volts set at 1,212v
> base clock 1020mhz
> Boost 1124mhz
> Boost limit 1137mhz
> Power 300W so no throttling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I think it's time for a new bios, being stuck in the low 1,100's needs to change. Even if i can only get 20hz out of 300W i'll be happy.

iv'e said this before, but i'm going to go ahead and just do it. now.

damn, every time i read the sli instructions i feel the pucker.


----------



## Baasha

Is there a version of the TI Bios where you don't have to keep resetting the OC clocks every time you turn on the PC? The Stock/Boost clocks are set to "stock/default" so every time I turn on the PC (when I was trying out the TI Bios), I had to reset the OC and it got a bit annoying.

Basically, I would like to have the TI BIOS with the following:

1.) Boost Clock: 1202Mhz
2.) Voltage: 1.212V
3.) 120% Power Target or 300W @ 100% (either/or)
4.) 100% Fan

I love the fact that Boost 2.0 is turned off on the TI Bios but I really wish the boost clock was set to 1202Mhz and not the default clocks! I just want to have a profile set in precision, click "Apply" and play!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there a version of the TI Bios where you don't have to keep resetting the OC clocks every time you turn on the PC? The Stock/Boost clocks are set to "stock/default" so every time I turn on the PC (when I was trying out the TI Bios), I had to reset the OC and it got a bit annoying.
> 
> Basically, I would like to have the TI BIOS with the following:
> 
> 1.) Boost Clock: 1202Mhz
> 2.) Voltage: 1.212V
> 3.) 120% Power Target or 300W @ 100% (either/or)
> 4.) 100% Fan
> 
> I love the fact that Boost 2.0 is turned off on the TI Bios but I really wish the boost clock was set to 1202Mhz and not the default clocks! I just want to have a profile set in precision, click "Apply" and play!


no no no, you want to just turn your tower on and be good to go. No precX, maybe kepler bios tweaker for bench adjustments.

I hate relying on precX profiles and bedrghdsfgdasgdfsagsdfggf. I just want to set and forget for gaming. Find that perfect OC, SET IT AND FORGET IT.



(i would of put a gpu in his hand if i wasn't lazy)


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Looks like you found your sweet spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont use benchmarks to test your OC, use Farcry 3 for core and crysis 3 for mem, somehow they are very stressfull on those areas, on the opposite Valey and fire strike are not and allow for higher clocks but unstable ones.
> My card finishes tombraider [email protected] 1202mhz but ingame anything more than 1150mhz crashes!
> 
> Yes there is a direct correlation there but theres some grey areas i will look into soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe your sweet spot is 1163mhz indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try 1 hour farcry 3 gaming with 1163mhz and you´ll see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Oddly enough Fire strike crashes my OCs that work in both Far Cry 3 and Crysis 3 (and Valley). Even worse i tried setting my voltage to 1.200V and just letting it boost itself higher and that wasn't stable in firestrike either, just the stock voltages unless I lower the clock speed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Oddly enough Fire strike crashes my OCs that work in both Far Cry 3 and Crysis 3 (and Valley). Even worse i tried setting my voltage to 1.200V and just letting it boost itself higher and that wasn't stable in firestrike either, just the stock voltages unless I lower the clock speed.


moar powa


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Looks like you found your sweet spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont use benchmarks to test your OC, use Farcry 3 for core and crysis 3 for mem, somehow they are very stressfull on those areas, on the opposite Valey and fire strike are not and allow for higher clocks but unstable ones.
> My card finishes tombraider [email protected] 1202mhz but ingame anything more than 1150mhz crashes!
> 
> Yes there is a direct correlation there but theres some grey areas i will look into soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe your sweet spot is 1163mhz indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try 1 hour farcry 3 gaming with 1163mhz and you´ll see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Yeah, I'll be playing Crysis 3 Tonight I'm in the last chapters. Hopefully I get at least a good hour of gameplay.

I finished Far Cry 3 a while back, maybee I'll try blood dragon.


----------



## skupples

Which version of NVflash should i be using? The one in the link keeps telling me i need the 64bit version when i run the protectoff line, but i can't seem to find one?



wait wait, think i got it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I'll be playing Crysis 3 Tonight I'm in the last chapters. Hopefully I get at least a good hour of gameplay.
> 
> I finished Far Cry 3 a while back, maybee I'll try blood dragon.


I hear blood dragon actually runs smoother/a bit less buggy code, it's next on my list for play through.


----------



## skupples

This flashing process seems to be slightly different then what is described on the first page.

Shouldn't something like NVflash be ran from a thumb drive?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I up the volts to 1.2 and the cards automatiacally boost to 1164mhz. from 1124.


With the stock reference or SC EVGA bios my cards behave the same way.

One thing i have noticed... If i push em too far and crash the benchmark or driver, some rimes one of the cards s just linke it off line. Fps will drop to one card levels. It shows on all monitoring software, but it's just not in the game or bench.. A restart brings it back, like nothing ever happend. Strange.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This flashing process seems to be slightly different then what is described on the first page.
> 
> Shouldn't something like NVflash be ran from a thumb drive?


See the windows one i described inthispost:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411697/bricking-evga-sc-acx-780-by-flashing-svl07-bios/60#post_20485894

This one: nvflash_windows_5.134.0.1.zip


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> One thing i have noticed... If i push em too far and crash the benchmark or driver, some rimes one of the cards s just linke it off line. Fps will drop to one card levels. It shows on all monitoring software, but it's just not in the game or bench.. A restart brings it back, like nothing ever happend. Strange.


I get this too. I ran Heaven and Valley for maybe 4 hours today, tweaking settings, until I loaded Heaven and my FPS was half. Same thing with Valley.
I only have one card though...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> See the windows one i described inthispost:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411697/bricking-evga-sc-acx-780-by-flashing-svl07-bios/60#post_20485894
> 
> This one: nvflash_windows_5.134.0.1.zip


thx

100+ versions of nvflash -.-

now to figure out which one i'm actually going to use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I get this too. I ran Heaven and Valley for maybe 4 hours today, tweaking settings, until I loaded Heaven and my FPS was half. Same thing with Valley.
> I only have one card though...


You're a funny guy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> thx
> 
> 100+ versions of nvflash -.-
> 
> now to figure out which one i'm actually going to use.


I've been using that version and have done waaay to many flashes. It works great.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been using that version and have done waaay to many flashes. It works great.


so, i guess i'm going to try this SC modded 425 from ti

http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=61

almost forgot, have to go read up on how to do it in sli/wit two cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, i guess i'm going to try this SC modded 425 from ti
> 
> http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=61


THAT is the TI bios. 425 is the number of downloads from the TI site. It works very well. No boost, just plain old straight forwrd control of clocks and volts.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THAT is the TI bios. 425 is the number of downloads from the TI site. It works very well. No boost, just plain old straight forwrd control of clocks and volts.


yay... I was always lazy on my 670's and just used k-boost to lock them into place, but i think i will do it the legit way with these LEGIT cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, i guess i'm going to try this SC modded 425 from ti
> 
> http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=61
> 
> almost forgot, have to go read up on how to do it in sli/wit two cards.


Nvflash -- list
(Gives pcie index of the cards, plx chip will have an index number since it IS the pcie lane)
Nvflash --protectoff (answer with the index number)
Nvflash --index=1 --save (name.rom)
Nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 (romname.rom)

Repeat... Just dont flash a x chip!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nvflash -- list
> (Gives pcie index of the cards, plx chip will have an index number since it IS the pcie lane)
> Nvflash --protectoff (answer with the index number)
> Nvflash --index=1 --save (name.rom)
> Nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 (romname.rom)
> 
> Repeat... Just dont flash a x chip!


Please great oh wise, and willing one. WHY THE HELL can't i type in prompt, all i get is enter or q


----------



## cravinmild

No more buyers remorse getting a titan over a 780- i saw 3.2Gb usage in hitman absolution lastnight on a single 1080p screen. Im feeling good about my purchase today


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With the stock reference or SC EVGA bios my cards behave the same way.
> 
> One thing i have noticed... If i push em too far and crash the benchmark or driver, some rimes one of the cards s just linke it off line. Fps will drop to one card levels. It shows on all monitoring software, but it's just not in the game or bench.. A restart brings it back, like nothing ever happend. Strange.


I haven't noticed any weird behavior, but then again I usually run my cards stock speeds, even though they are different. Unless the game is demanding, then I would use the OC profiles.

I'm impressed with the card boosting itself w just a bit more voltage. I gotta say from a base clock of 836 all the way up to 1163mhz, I'm not complaining. Top card runs at 71C while the bottom one stays at 63C


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> No more buyers remorse getting a titan over a 780- i saw 3.2Gb usage in hitman absolution lastnight on a single 1080p screen. Im feeling good about my purchase today


This.

People still doubt that it is possible to surpass 3gb vram on 1080p....I have been doing it for a while now on skyrim. Next gen titles will push 3gb for sure. Love my Titan!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> This.
> 
> People still doubt that it is possible to surpass 3gb vram on 1080p....I have been doing it for a while now on skyrim. Next gen titles will push 3gb for sure. Love my Titan!


I've gone over 3gb back when I was using my 4GB 680 and people say its impossible.

All we can say is . Ok then, I ain't gotta worry about it lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've gone over 3gb back when I was using my 4GB 680 and people say its impossible.
> 
> All we can say is . Ok then, I ain't gotta worry about it lol


That's the goal, specially for 3d surround. As few limitations as possible please! 6gigs of ram? Cool, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> thx
> 
> 100+ versions of nvflash -.-
> 
> now to figure out which one i'm actually going to use.


Use any of these, they always work!









nvflash_windows_5.142.zip 354k .zip file


nvflash_dos_5.136.zip 435k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, i guess i'm going to try this SC modded 425 from ti
> 
> http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=61
> 
> almost forgot, have to go read up on how to do it in sli/wit two cards.


Use this one version 03!









GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.06 - 'OC edition v03.zip 131k .zip file


And please remember support the modders and credit to whom deserves, in this case Svl7 from Techinferno!









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use any of these, they always work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvflash_windows_5.142.zip 354k .zip file
> 
> 
> nvflash_dos_5.136.zip 435k .zip file
> 
> Use this one version 03!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.06 - 'OC edition v03.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> And please remember support the modders and credit to whom deserves, in this case Svl7 from Techinferno!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I'm probably just derping hard, but...

When i open the prompt, (after putting rom in the file) I get a list


no matter what corresponding char, i press all it does is scroll "enter or quit" with tons of "options" and info in between.

youtube videos OF COURSE just show i guy with a blank prompt typing in the commands.

was looking through the old pages, i know some one else has probably been through this same derp.


----------



## signalpuke

You don't need all of those files in the root directory.
Make sure the new bios name is less than 8 characters.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> You don't need all of those files in the root directory.
> Make sure the new bios name is less than 8 characters.


Iv'e renamed them to tb1.rom short, simple, easy to remember when i have to have all other programs closed.

Now to just underp what ever i derped to keep the prompt from allowing me to type in codes. The first time i opened it i had the ability to actually shiftrclick "open in prompt" now i only have regular options when shift clicking lol...

all i should have to do is shift+rightclick type in the

Nvflash --protectoff

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom stuff

kgo win!

but of course, not working like that.

edit: 100% user error. *CLICK FOLDER NOT .EXE*


----------



## skupples

OMG GUYS/gals i figured it out(even though ive done this before lol!!!)


----------



## skupples

so, the difference between neanons and TI's is? I'm confused, i thought no boost 2.0 literally meant no boost at all.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

New cooler coming soon for GTX TITAN


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, the difference between neanons and TI's is? I'm confused, i thought no boost 2.0 literally meant no boost at all.


I haven't tried the Ti bios, I thought the difference would be the boost.
I went from the stock bios to naennon's & have stuck with that since, does everything i need it to, just have to figure in the boost when setting clocks.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> New cooler coming soon for GTX TITAN


Ah yeah. Might have to get a pair of those.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> New cooler coming soon for GTX TITAN


Jacob...this actually makes me sad since these coolers and Titans have been out for a while. I was wondering if ACX would make its way on to the Titan but the longer it took the less likely I thought they would ever get them. Is there a way to special order one of these coolers?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> New cooler coming soon for GTX TITAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Epic... though, not surprising... =P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't tried the Ti bios, I thought the difference would be the boost.
> I went from the stock bios to naennon's & have stuck with that since, does everything i need it to, just have to figure in the boost when setting clocks.


I can't tell a difference yet, maybe i haven't seen 1.212 volts on either one because iv'e not pushed them hard enough yet. Time for dinner...

they are at 1124/stockmem atm.

20fps higher scores with valley in surround already, with ~same clocks... strange.



Sadly, i can not prove this, as i forgot to screenshot my before's


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yes, the cooler will be made separately.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Please great oh wise, and willing one. WHY THE HELL can't i type in prompt, all i get is enter or q


uh - right. Basics: extract the nvflash file. put the rom you want to load in that folder. right-click in the folder "open command prompt here" then type nvflash --[command long form] (try anything like "list"

if that don't work - go back to the dos version.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I haven't noticed any weird behavior, but then again I usually run my cards stock speeds, even though they are different. Unless the game is demanding, then I would use the OC profiles.
> 
> I'm impressed with the card boosting itself w just a bit more voltage. I gotta say from a base clock of 836 all the way up to 1163mhz, I'm not complaining. Top card runs at 71C while the bottom one stays at 63C


you got a great card!!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, the cooler will be made separately.


Most excellent. Many thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> edit: 100% user error. *CLICK FOLDER NOT .EXE*


^^ you got it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, the difference between neanons and TI's is? I'm confused, i thought no boost 2.0 literally meant no boost at all.


928 is the "boost" if you want to call it that, add your offset to 928 to add to teh final OC clock you want the card to hold at P0 state - that's what you get if it can do it...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, the cooler will be made separately.


Yaaaaay! Thanks!

Well, I will be watercooling my rig sometime in the future but it would be nice to get this little bit of extra cooling performance over stock in the meantime.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you go a great card!!


Thanks, but for some reason my benchmark results are low.

Still can't figure out why. It could be the Ram, PSU or mobo 2 8x lanes. I'm waiting on ivy bridge e, maybe then I'll get faster ram, a new psu and have better performance.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yaaaaay! Thanks!
> 
> Well, I will be watercooling my rig sometime in the future but it would be nice to get this little bit of extra cooling performance over stock in the meantime.


In my experience GK104 responded to overclocking allot more then gk110.

Think i'm just going to call it quits for today, i'm not going on a flash(ram)page figuring out where my other .012125v are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 928 is the "boost" if you want to call it that, add your offset to 928 to add to teh final OC clock you want the card to hold at P0 state - that's what you get if it can do it...


I guess i envisioned this differently. I guess what i'm looking for is taking one of the modded bios' and setting it to the 24/7 OC i want w/ kepedit.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks, but for some reason my benchmark results are low.
> 
> Still can't figure out why. It could be the Ram, PSU or mobo 2 8x lanes. I'm waiting on ivy bridge e, maybe then I'll get faster ram, a new psu and have better performance.


you want to compare some benches? You have a very similar rig to me.(i'm on ivyi5)


----------



## Jpmboy

Here's two screenshots with the TI bios. one just after closing valley, the other when it idles down. Note the voltage slider is not labeled like a +mV offset, but the actual voltage applied. The lowest is 875mV. I can't really compare it to naennon's different version. i loaded his early (first) mod, then switched to this and have not looked further... the most recent release of precisionX saves the settings and reload at restart... unless you crash the drivers, then the mV will reset to the base value.

Untitled.jpg 1735k .jpg file


Untitled2.jpg 1613k .jpg file


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Here's two screenshots with the TI bios. one just after closing valley, the other when it idles down. Note the voltage slider is not labeled like a +mV offset, but the actual voltage applied. The lowest is 875mV. I can't really compare it to naennon's different version. i loaded his early (first) mod, then switched to this and have not looked further... the most recent release of precisionX saves the settings and reload at restart... unless you creash the drivers, then the mV will reset to the base value.
> 
> Untitled.jpg 1735k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Untitled2.jpg 1613k .jpg file


interesting. I must of miss-labeled what ever bios i'm using atm.(thought was TI SC)



(1.200 max)


----------



## skupples

the other thing i noticed... at idle atm... one card is pinged, the other is idle (Yes in sli atm)




do i have to --protectoff for each card?

(yes my cards are 46hz and 20% asic apart)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the other thing i noticed... at idle atm... one card is pinged, the other is idle (Yes in sli atm)
> do i have to --protectoff for each card?
> 
> (yes my cards are 46hz and 20% asic apart)


first what bios DID you flash with?

protectoff need only be done once - but do it for each index# you want to flash to in teh pcie list. if it was protected, the flash would return "error".

..but the pic you posted is not svl7's bios. go slow and carefully when flashing. before flashing, set the clocks to default and volts to base level. line up your ducks then flash. just take that long name he gave it and call it 'TISC.rom" or something. put it IN the nvflash folder. *NO spaces in the bios name.*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> first what bios DID you flash with?
> 
> protectoff need only be done once - but do it for each index# you want to flash to in teh pcie list. if it was protected, the flash would return "error".
> 
> ..but the pic you posted is not svl7's bios. go slow and carefully when flashing. before flashing, set the clocks to default and volts to base level. line up your ducks the flash. just take that long name he gave it and call ity 'TISC.rom" or something. put it IN the nvflash folder


yeah thats what i did... was named

GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.90' - 'OC edition' v02 (SC version)

i named it "TITAN"

both flashes returned success, so i did that much right. Going back in to make sure i didn't mix up desktop icons.

(i'm a sucker for dogs with pointy ears too, just ones with long legs)

edit: other issue i was having when just checking on --list is that it cycles so damned fast i can't read it.

but it should only have values of 0, 1. As i don't have 3 cards or plx.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah thats what i did... was named
> 
> GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.90' - 'OC edition' v02 (SC version)
> 
> i named it "TITAN"
> 
> both flashes returned success, so i did that much right. Going back in to make sure i didn't mix up desktop icons.
> 
> (i'm a sucker for dogs with pointy ears too, just ones with long legs)
> 
> edit: other issue i was having when just checking on --list is that it cycles so damned fast i can't read it.
> 
> but it should only have values of 0, 1. As i don't have 3 cards or plx.


what list? here a screen shot with 2 titians and 2 plx chips:



and for peen... how this for a desktop?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what list? here a screen shot with 2 titians and 2 plx chips:
> 
> 
> 
> and for peen... how this for a desktop?


Epic. Reminds me of vacations to Tahoe.

Ok, so i redownloaded GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.90' - 'OC edition' v02 (SC version).rom, and re-flashed. Same result.

When i run Nvflash --list the second command prop opens and closes in a matter of .05 seconds.

Are you sure that's not a PX skin difference? How would the modded .rom affect precx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use any of these, they always work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvflash_windows_5.142.zip 354k .zip file
> 
> 
> nvflash_dos_5.136.zip 435k .zip file
> 
> Use this one version 03!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.06 - 'OC edition v03.zip 131k .zip file
> *
> 
> And please remember support the modders and credit to whom deserves, in this case Svl7 from Techinferno!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Epic. Reminds me of vacations to Tahoe.
> 
> Ok, so i redownloaded GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.90' - 'OC edition' v02 (SC version).rom, and re-flashed. Same result.
> 
> When i run Nvflash --list the second command prop opens and closes in a matter of .05 seconds.
> 
> Are you sure that's not a PX skin difference? How would the modded .rom affect precx


Theres a V03 new version out...







you can downvolt and some minor bug corrections!









Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Epic. Reminds me of vacations to Tahoe.
> 
> Ok, so i redownloaded GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.00.90' - 'OC edition' v02 (SC version).rom, and re-flashed. Same result.
> 
> When i run Nvflash --list the second command prop opens and closes in a matter of .05 seconds.
> 
> Are you sure that's not a PX skin difference? How would the modded .rom affect precx


it doesn't.

use the nvflash I suggested. extract it. close the zip folder. copy the rom to the open NVf floder. SHIFT-RIGHT click in the folder... "open command prompt here".

an elevated command prompt (you are admin - right?) will open.

do nothing but type in "nvflash[space]--list"

then hold the alt key and hit "prt scrn".
open paint, paste, save and post that shot here... "okay?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it doesn't.
> 
> use the nvflash I suggested. extract it. close the zip folder. copy the rom to the open NVf floder. SHIFT-RIGHT click in the folder... "open command prompt here".
> 
> an elevated command prompt (you are admin - right?) will open.
> 
> do nothing but type in "nvflash[space]--list"
> 
> then hold the alt key and hit "prt scrn".
> open paint, paste, save and post that shot here... "okay?


I think UAC was messing with things ever so slightly. Turned it off and the insta-despawn window stopped, here is the info.



UAC was forcing it to spawn a second command prompt with the info that would only last .025 seconds.

infact, auc was making every action pop a second window. Going to re-do the whole process with uac off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think UAC was messing with things ever so slightly. Turned it off and the insta-despawn window stopped, here is the info.
> 
> 
> 
> UAC was forcing it to spawn a second command prompt with the info that would only last .025 seconds.


yeah - turn that UAC junk off. hit the "y" key when asked during the process:

okay, now:

nvflash --protectoff
[0]
nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 [name.rom]

let it finish

nvflash --protectoff
[1]
nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 [name.rom]

done , then exit


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - turn that UAC junk off. hit the "y" key when asked during the process:
> 
> okay, now:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> [0]
> nvflash --index=0 -4 -5 -6 [name.rom]
> 
> let it finish
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> [1]
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 [name.rom]
> 
> done , then exit


Yeah, i did all that with UAC on, which i believe was derping the process. I know for sure it's why i has having issues with the prompt closing w/o giving me write access, and why the second windows were spawning/despawning... Anways, attempt #3, first attempt with no UAC (all other attempts claim success)




time to re-install precX. 4,2,1



here is to debunk skin difference being voltage reading difference.
\


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah, i did all that with UAC on, which i believe was derping the process. I know for sure it's why i has having issues with the prompt closing w/o giving me write access, and why the second windows were spawning/despawning... Anways, attempt #3, first attempt with no UAC (all other attempts claim success)
> time to re-install precX.


so - restart (MUTE your sound system). AND???


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so - restart (MUTE your sound system). AND???


I went ahead and pushed the v3 ti update. I'll let you know in just a sec if i can get 1.212 (precx still shows +38lol)


----------



## skupples

I think i'm done hurrahing you all about this today. Iv'e followed the steps, step by step. Done the process to a T. This is starting to cut into my gaming time. I DO have the new bios, i just don't have 1.212 volts (1.200)

Thanks all for the help. +rep's all around.



crazy my gpu's are 40hz apart at 1.2 V, better then the 56 on stock bios i guess.

just a quick highlight, to show the flashes were successful. TI SC V3 (even if i haven't gained full volt control)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think i'm done hurrahing you all about this today. Iv'e followed the steps, step by step. Done the process to a T. This is starting to cut into my gaming time. *I DO have the new bios, i just don't have 1.212 volts (1.200)*
> 
> Thanks all for the help. +rep's all around.
> 
> 
> 
> crazy my gpu's are 40hz apart at 1.2 V, better then the 56 on stock bios i guess.
> 
> just a quick highlight, to show the flashes were successful. TI SC V3 (even if i haven't gained full volt control)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reinstall drivers with a clean install, i had the same when i was testing different bios!









Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think i'm done hurrahing you all about this today. Iv'e followed the steps, step by step. Done the process to a T. This is starting to cut into my gaming time. I DO have the new bios, i just don't have 1.212 volts (1.200)
> 
> Thanks all for the help. +rep's all around.
> 
> 
> 
> crazy my gpu's are 40hz apart at 1.2 V, better then the 56 on stock bios i guess.
> 
> just a quick highlight, to show the flashes were successful. TI SC V3 (even if i haven't gained full volt control)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]


dude - that's bizzare. PrecX 4,2,1,2143?

something is wrong that's is not teh Titan TI bios I know.









enjoy gaming (with which ever bios you got there







) cheers.


----------



## Cito

I followed this guys steps and it worked for me. Even though i am on Titans it worked.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reinstall drivers with a clean install, i had the same when i was testing different bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


^^ this.

ed - you're on the TI bios, right? ever see the voltage slider like scupp"s?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> I followed this guys steps and it worked for me. Even though i am on Titans it worked.


yeah - I'm embarrassed to say how many times I've flashed these titans (way more than my 7970s - still going strong) with exactly what i showed above - not one failure or wierd event (well- except every time i switch from a .90-based to a .92-based my audio goes full volume







??). The need to reinstall drivers is sporadic.

we're all on titans...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this.
> 
> ed - you're on the TI bios, right? ever see the *voltage slider* like scupp"s?


In what way?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> I followed this guys steps and it worked for me. Even though i am on Titans it worked.


Dear god, OC scanner...


----------



## Masta Squidge




----------



## Cito

I just flashed today first time since i put them under water i decided to try flashing. Using the 121gb115.zip [131 KB, Naennon's original) herd its the best for gaming. Dont care much about benching just want max fps and stable.


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Dear god, OC scanner...


Yeah i dont have that installed i care about my cards =)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> In what way?


check the pics he posted. mine looks like this.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the pics he posted. mine looks like this.


Heheheehe and mine looks like his...
depends on the voltage and the OC you have set, when it overvolts it only shows the overhead in this case +38mv!








in your pic you dont have "overvoltage" in green...









Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heheheehe and mine looks like his...
> depends on the voltage and the OC you have set, when it overvolts it only shows the overhead in this case +38mv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your pic you dont have "overvoltage" in green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


*Frankly, i'm not sure what you guys are using,but it ain't svl7's bios.* read it and weep:



and yes, it will push to 1202. note the clock double verified Px and OHM

yeah - Heheheheh


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the pics he posted. mine looks like this.


Woah my voltage goes +38 =\


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Frankly, i'm not sure what you guys are using, read it and weep:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, it will push to 1202. note the clock double verified Px and OHM
> 
> yeah - Heheheheh


Man is this stable for games or just benching?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Man is this stable for games or just benching?


Depends on the bench and game. some yes, some 1173 or 1150. check some of the benchmark scorecards, you'll see this rig there


----------



## Cito

Where do i find this scorecards you speak of sir.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Frankly, i'm not sure what you guys are using,but it ain't svl7's bios.* read it and weep:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, it will push to 1202. note the clock double verified Px and OHM
> 
> yeah - Heheheheh


See? what did i tell you?









Congrats! well done!









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reinstall drivers with a clean install, i had the same when i was testing different bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


This was my guess, going to get un-lazy and do it now after strange/crappy/bad performance in tomb raider which is normally 99.99% smooth as butter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - that's bizzare. PrecX 4,2,1,2143?
> 
> something is wrong that's is not teh Titan TI bios I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy gaming (with which ever bios you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) cheers.


going in for driver re-install, probably the issue thus why its flagged is something to do after flashing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> I followed this guys steps and it worked for me. Even though i am on Titans it worked.


Lets see your titans at 1.212 volts, then you know it worked for you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heheheehe and mine looks like his...
> depends on the voltage and the OC you have set, when it overvolts it only shows the overhead in this case +38mv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your pic you dont have "overvoltage" in green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Frankly, i'm not sure what you guys are using,but it ain't svl7's bios.* read it and weep:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, it will push to 1202. note the clock double verified Px and OHM
> 
> yeah - Heheheheh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Woah my voltage goes +38 =\


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Where do i find this scorecards you speak of sir.


ok woah, let's fix this with one simple re-install *(i hope)brb


----------



## skupples

LOOK, with no OV checked, PRE-uninstall. to debunk that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Where do i find this scorecards you speak of sir.


well, we had valley. search for for 3dmark11, 3dmark firestrike (needs updating) Heaven 4.0... not the highest, but top 10 and better often.


valley @ 1440P


----------



## Masta Squidge

This thread needs more pictures of all your Titans in your computers.

I put mine up, ok guys... ready... go!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOOK, with no OV checked, PRE-uninstall. to debunk that.


sorry man - i tried, not sure what the difference is. But that not the TI bios - read the thread on the website. he even describes the slider as i show., Anyway - it does 1.212 no magic.

edit: debunk what?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> This thread needs more pictures of all your Titans in your computers.
> 
> I put mine up, ok guys... ready... go!


OK.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I see RED!!!


----------



## skupples

must not be the "right" TI bios, drivers didn't fix it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> This thread needs more pictures of all your Titans in your computers.
> 
> I put mine up, ok guys... ready... go!


NVM


----------



## Masta Squidge

I feel like I should repoast mine:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*


MOAR.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> See? what did i tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


say good night Lucy..


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This was my guess, going to get un-lazy and do it now after strange/crappy/bad performance in tomb raider which is normally 99.99% smooth as butter.
> going in for driver re-install, probably the issue thus why its flagged is something to do after flashing.
> Lets see your titans at 1.212 volts, then you know it worked for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok woah, let's fix this with one simple re-install *(i hope)brb


Lets see your titans at 1.212 volts, then you know it worked for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

ooo - bad iphone pic

just for grins.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Needs moar tripod.

XD

Also more close up shots of bench.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OK.


wait, let me get my IR sunglasses


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah yeah, I'm switching the lighting to white led's whenever I can be bothered to get around to it!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1586352/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ooo - bad iphone pic
> 
> just for grins.


That is badass, idk if iv'e ever seen anyone who actually has one of those active towers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Needs moar tripod.
> *Also more close up shots of bench*.


sure:

work and play:

DSC00011.JPG 1559k .JPG file


DSC00010.JPG 1464k .JPG file


DSC00008.JPG 1518k .JPG file


DSC00007.JPG 1529k .JPG file


my favorite mission:


----------



## Masta Squidge

10/10 wood smash.


----------



## Jpmboy

4 and out.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

This was when I had my Titan:



It's dearly missed already.


----------



## skupples

http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html

this is the ti forum you speak of correct? =\










I'm the only person w/o a braided PSU. I want to teach my self, not buy them. Doing the self training on old corsair hx850


----------



## Cito

Here are my Titans =)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Which version of NVflash should i be using? The one in the link keeps telling me i need the 64bit version when i run the protectoff line, but i can't seem to find one?
> 
> wait wait, think i got it.
> I hear blood dragon actually runs smoother/a bit less buggy code, it's next on my list for play through.


hey Skupples I haven't tried that yet, did you try O/C'ing with Precision X first?

Also I got the G2 1300 in now and am stress testing my i7-930 at 3.9ghz again. So far no BSOD's I am thinking it was a PSU issue. What other fun things are you doing with your' dual titans? I am really keen to push this system now.

System wise Enjoy:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> hey Skupples I haven't tried that yet, did you try O/C'ing with Precision X first?
> 
> Also I got the G2 1300 in now and am stress testing my i7-930 at 3.9ghz again. So far no BSOD's I am thinking it was a PSU issue. What other fun things are you doing with your' dual titans? I am really keen to push this system now.


I'm currently working through what ever the hell is the derp in my bios flashing process. I'm starting to wonder if it's something else entirely. I printed out the directions to make sure i was doing it 100% properly while all other programs were closed...

So, this was my last attempt for the night. I was trying to update to the top bios here from the TI forums slv7s' thread. That bios ends in .06. The SC bios ends in .90 (this is the way i'm verifying that its actually working, which it obviously isnt)


Here is my log from dos so people can see i'm (hopefully) doing it correctly. Update successful normally means "you win"



gpu-z after update.



as you can see, both cards (i only flashed the bottom one on this test) still show the .90 SC bios. the .06 bios is the ONLY bios on my computer right now.

last, i tried running it from a thumb drive. no difference.



This must be the GPU gods sign to me that i shouldn't be doing this. Or maybe my win7 setup is failing my some how, idk wasted too much of my own and yall's time with this bs, just wanted to show some proof.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey Skupples oddly enough my bios version shows 80.102C.00.92 and that's stock....


----------



## Panther Al

Why not...

Here is mine, machine 90% finished:


----------



## cravinmild

GAWD, now I don't want to show mine .... its hideous compared to these rigs I see here. Fantastic shots all











My score. Cant seem to keep it stable to hit 1200 benchmarking, almost finished one run but crapped out at 1177 core. Gaming these same settings are fine .. meh!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Why not...
> 
> Here is mine, machine 90% finished:


Wow another warranty voider.









Anyway, here's my Titan in my rig.



I love the Geforce logo so much that I decided to keep it on even though I got an EK block on my Titan.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Wow another warranty voider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my Titan in my rig.
> 
> I love the Geforce logo so much that I decided to keep it on even though I got an EK block on my Titan.


Heh. My sig says it all when it comes to warranties.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Heh. My sig says it all when it comes to warranties.


Well said brother, well said.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Heh. My sig says it all when it comes to warranties.


Great quote, I had an AX860i but just got a g2 1300. My system would crash relentlessly once I got the second titan. Interesting that yours is stable. What's your O/C now? I love that new case, but all my hard earned love has made my Lian Li PC-70 USB1 case still going strong.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Was testing some more stuff on the engineering bios and found that it gives my titan coil winning! almost unperceptable but its there, the TI or naennon´s variations dont give my titan any coil winning, can you see if you ear anything in yours? its very slight, i only noted it because i had my speakers disconnected while i was going on a tombraider run!
> Also noted on the engineering bios sometimes the volts go up to 0.9v and 1,0v and stay there even if gpu load is at 0.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


I get really loud coil whine with all BIOSs and the engineering BIOSs idle voltage is higher than others yes but as long as you're water cooled then it and the slightly higher temps isn't an issue.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Great quote, I had an AX860i but just got a g2 1300. My system would crash relentlessly once I got the second titan. Interesting that yours is stable. What's your O/C now? I love that new case, but all my hard earned love has made my Lian Li PC-70 USB1 case still going strong.


Running a 3820 at 4.3 under an H100. Interestingly enough, when I was running the 3820 at stock speeds (Titans are at stock for power reasons, will be jumping up to a 1200 soonish) my Firestrike score was 200 points better...

OC at 4.3
Stock 3.5


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Here are my Titans , still havn't gathered my water cooling parts. Just got done laser etching my case and window.

The graphic design course in high school paid paid off lol. Not really.

I hope to get my Titans water cooler by the end of next month. The second Titan left me with no funds for other upgrades.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, the cooler will be made separately.


So the cooler will be an accessory then like a back plate or high flow bracket you fit yourself I guess? Not something factory installed?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> I followed this guys steps and it worked for me. Even though i am on Titans it worked.


Just in case, do not use kombuster or furmark etc.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Wow another warranty voider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my Titan in my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Geforce logo so much that I decided to keep it on even though I got an EK block on my Titan.


Nice Rig, and cool way to keep the GeForce LED.
What CPU water block is that? Looks sick.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html
> 
> this is the ti forum you speak of correct? =\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the only person w/o a braided PSU. I want to teach my self, not buy them. Doing the self training on old corsair hx850


Nice Rig.

I did my first sleeve job on my ax850, everything was good until I encountered cables that shared a cavity in the connector.

I got some cheap stuff from McMaster Carr, when I get a Better PSU I will order from MDCP, black with neon green accent to match the GeForce LoGo on the hydro copper water block.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> This thread needs more pictures of all your Titans in your computers.
> 
> I put mine up, ok guys... ready... go!


There's a GTX Titan in there somewhere.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> There's a GTX Titan in there somewhere.


That black tube with chrome fittngs looks sick. Now I'm def going with black tubing.

That black tube with chrome fittngs looks sick. Now I'm def going with black tubing.


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Awesome pics! Here's where I'm at with my build.









Worst part will be waiting for the 4960x to round it all off.

Cheers


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That black tube with chrome fittngs looks sick. Now I'm def going with black tubing.
> 
> That black tube with chrome fittngs looks sick. Now I'm def going with black tubing.


I'm a fan of black tubing with black/nickel fittings. Was on the fence about it but will just be using black tubing from now on, not going to bother with clear tubing and black coolant.

Thought it might be harder to get the air out of the system/fill it with black tubing but was the same and just as easy as clear, if anything it turned out better because I put a bit more effort into it.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nice Rig, and cool way to keep the GeForce LED.
> What CPU water block is that? Looks sick.


XSPC Raystorm.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> Awesome pics! Here's where I'm at with my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst part will be waiting for the 4960x to round it all off.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I'm a fan of black tubing with black/nickel fittings. Was on the fence about it but will just be using black tubing from now on, not going to bother with clear tubing and black coolant.
> 
> Thought it might be harder to get the air out of the system/fill it with black tubing but was the same and just as easy as clear, if anything it turned out better because I put a bit more effort into it.


I love it. My rig is 90% black, and this will go great with it.

Mind sharing the brand of the tubing? Thanks


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> Awesome pics! Here's where I'm at with my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst part will be waiting for the 4960x to round it all off.
> 
> Cheers


Love the hydro copper blocks. I got two for my Titans, can't wait to pop them on.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I love it. My rig is 90% black, and this will go great with it.
> 
> Mind sharing the brand of the tubing? Thanks


PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing

I'm using 1/2 - 3/4 inch.

Pretty much the best tubing I've used, others are a lot softer (kink really easily) and/or have plasticizer issues from my experience. It is very ridged so it's great for tight bends (it does not kink) but can make tightening fittings a little tougher if you're not expecting it.

My new build will pretty much be all black on black.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> Awesome pics! Here's where I'm at with my build.
> 
> 
> 
> Worst part will be waiting for the 4960x to round it all off.
> 
> Cheers


These style cases have always interested me and have the potential to look really unique. Not sure I like the layout of the InWin though, where would you put the radiators?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> say good night Lucy..


Meanning?
Is there a problem on being happy because someones you tried to help:bigeyedsm is happy because he made an achievement?

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing
> 
> I'm using 1/2 - 3/4 inch.
> 
> Pretty much the best tubing I've used, others are a lot softer (kink really easily) and/or have plasticizer issues from my experience. It is very ridged so it's great for tight bends (it does not kink) but can make tightening fittings a little tougher if you're not expecting it.
> 
> My new build will pretty much be all black on black.
> These style cases have always interested me and have the potential to look really unique. Not sure I like the layout of the InWin though, where would you put the radiators?


Thanks for tE info.

I saw this bench at the latest Titan 4 way SLI review. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

BTW, I've been playing Crysis 3 , and with the added voltage(1.2) I've been steady at 1163 MHz. Without manually increasing speeds.

Stock bios on both cards. No throttling with good temps.

Will the waterblocks let me achieve a higher overclock? Or will it be the same just a lot cooler?


----------



## signalpuke

Is this OK for a single card? It is a basemodel EVGA, stock cooler. 320.49 driver. ASIC is 80.8
It seems to me that the clocks are much too high for how low the scores are I keep getting in Valley and Heaven compared to everyone else.
Maybe someone can recommend me a bios to use?
I tried the OC3 from techinferno, pulled these:
First setup was used for the Heaven score below. Second one only pulled a 1048
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7hh9m/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a6qx8/


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> BTW, I've been playing Crysis 3 , and with the added voltage(1.2) I've been steady at 1163 MHz. Without manually increasing speeds.
> 
> Stock bios on both cards. No throttling with good temps.
> 
> Will the waterblocks let me achieve a higher overclock? Or will it be the same just a lot cooler?


You might get to 1176MHz with waterblocks, but mostly it's just the lower temps and noise you'll achieve.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You might get to 1176MHz with waterblocks, but mostly it's just the lower temps and noise you'll achieve.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I see


Look, air cooled TITAN:



And watercooled TITAN:



Look at gpuz for the temps.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I got an extra 3DMark avanced code. Which includes Firestrike. Anyone with a unigine Heaven that wants to trade PM me. I figure I post here instead of making a new thread.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Look, air cooled TITAN:
> 
> 
> 
> And watercooled TITAN:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at gpuz for the temps.


Very nice, thanks for the heads up on that. And for bursting my bubble of achieving higher overclocks lol


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing
> 
> I'm using 1/2 - 3/4 inch.
> 
> Pretty much the best tubing I've used, others are a lot softer (kink really easily) and/or have plasticizer issues from my experience. It is very ridged so it's great for tight bends (it does not kink) but can make tightening fittings a little tougher if you're not expecting it.
> 
> My new build will pretty much be all black on black.
> These style cases have always interested me and have the potential to look really unique. Not sure I like the layout of the InWin though, where would you put the radiators?


That was the tough part. Explored adding another aluminum section to the case but really wouldn't go with the aesthetic of the frame to tack more onto it so went external. This is what I ended up going with.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> That was the tough part. Explored adding another aluminum section to the case but really wouldn't go with the aesthetic of the frame to tack more onto it so went external. This is what I ended up going with.


Omg I thought this is a speaker. LOL


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> That was the tough part. Explored adding another aluminum section to the case but really wouldn't go with the aesthetic of the frame to tack more onto it so went external. This is what I ended up going with.


Yeah that's fair enough, will keep the inside of the case pretty clean and un cluttered. Thing is massive though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html
> 
> this is the ti forum you speak of correct? =\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the only person w/o a braided PSU. I want to teach my self, not buy them. Doing the self training on old corsair hx850


http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?category=96

and
http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Meanning?
> Is there a problem on being happy because someones you tried to help:bigeyedsm is happy because he made an achievement?
> 
> Ed


we were trying to help skupp's... move on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> Awesome pics! Here's where I'm at with my build.
> 
> Worst part will be waiting for the 4960x to round it all off.
> 
> Cheers


very cool. how's that cage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Omg I thought this is a speaker. LOL


^^ this is the best liquid cooling external system I've come across.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this is the best liquid cooling external system I've come across.


Agreed! This club E-peen level is over 9000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> we were trying to help skupp's... move on.


No need for remarks then... lets help Skupp! moving on!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> BTW, I've been playing Crysis 3 , and with the added voltage(1.2) I've been steady at 1163 MHz. Without manually increasing speeds.
> 
> Stock bios on both cards. No throttling with good temps.
> 
> Will the waterblocks let me achieve a higher overclock? Or will it be the same just a lot cooler?


My OC aircooled and watercooled is exactly the same... like MrTOOSHORT said, only temps and noise are gained!

Ed


----------



## firstchoicett

Last night I notice while my AC was on 20C one of my cards with backplate was reading 21C and the other without was reading 25C.

It look like the backplate really do help out these cards.

I was at 977/1137

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No need for remarks then... lets help Skupp! moving on!


So have you determined why your version of the ti bios is not providing the voltage slider as svl7 describes in the forum?

Go back a few posts. The volt slider i show in the pic is not reading an offset ober 1162. It reads actual. There is a difference you seem to be missing.

Maybe the question should be have you ever seen a obervoltsge slider like the one i posted?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*
> 
> Last night I notice while my AC was on 20C one of my cards with backplate was reading 21C and the other without was reading 25C.
> 
> It look like the backplate really do help out these cards.
> 
> I was at 977/1137
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


Interesting. Which blackplate do you have?


----------



## Jpmboy

Flipping back thru the last few pages on this ipad... You guys build some clean/tight rigs. Really nice stuff!


----------



## szeged

Spent 7 hours trying to fix skyrim yesterday so I could put this card to good use finally.

Ended up having to completely remove any file associated with skyrim and redo everything, looking forward to another 7+ hour skyrim set up session today lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heheheehe and mine looks like his...
> depends on the voltage and the OC you have set, when it overvolts it only shows the overhead in this case +38mv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *in your pic you dont have "overvoltage" in green*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So have you determined why your version of the ti bios is not providing the voltage slider as svl7 describes in the forum?
> 
> Go back a few posts. The volt slider i show in the pic is not reading an offset ober 1162. It reads actual. There is a difference you seem to be missing.
> 
> Maybe the question should be have you ever seen a obervoltsge slider like the one i posted?


Version 3 has a few corrections like Svl7 said... thats probably one of them...

Ed


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> This is what I ended up going with.


Beautiful. I love my mo-ra pro but that is a tower of power.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Spent 7 hours trying to fix skyrim yesterday so I could put this card to good use finally.
> 
> Ended up having to completely remove any file associated with skyrim and redo everything, looking forward to another 7+ hour skyrim set up session today lol.


7+hour???









How many mods do you plan to install?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Version 3 has a few corrections like Svl7 said... thats probably one of them...
> 
> Ed


Dosen't seem to need a green OV .
An " upgrade" i'll skip. I prefer the absolute scale vs offset over a base of 1162mV. Will check the version i have later.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Wow another warranty voider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my Titan in my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Geforce logo so much that I decided to keep it on even though I got an EK block on my Titan.


you just pulled it out from the stock cooler? How much of a pain in the ass was that?


----------



## skupples

We will get it done this afternoon, i appreciate the PM's. From what i can tell i'm getting everything from the right places, so it must be coming down to user error/windows settings.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dosen't seem to need a green OV .
> An " upgrade" i'll skip. I prefer the absolute scale vs offset over a base of 1162mV. Will check the version i have later.


Perhaps if you click the overvoltage button (to off), the volts readings go back to absolute instead of offset... im with my laptop now at work cannot verify it!









Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We will get it done this afternoon, i appreciate the PM's. From what i can tell i'm getting everything from the right places, so it must be coming down to user error/windows settings.


Or versions. If what you have flashed is working well... Great!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perhaps if you click the overvoltage button (to off), the volts readings go back to absolute instead of offset... im with my laptop now at work cannot verify it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Tried that last night, (I think) no difference. I think we have different versions. It's always an absolute value, not an offset to 1162.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 7+hour???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many mods do you plan to install?!


Around 150 or so. I was running about 100 but I found a lot more I like/want yesterday.


----------



## signalpuke

Has anyone ran a Titan over 1300MHz without hardmod?
Where are these other bios you guys are using? I am interested in this 'engineering' bios.
edit:nm, just found it linked on T-I
Still interested in any other bios that are out there.


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*
> 
> Last night I notice while my AC was on 20C one of my cards with backplate was reading 21C and the other without was reading 25C.
> 
> It look like the backplate really do help out these cards.
> 
> I was at 977/1137
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Which blackplate do you have?
Click to expand...

Standard EVGA backplate.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Has anyone ran a Titan over 1300MHz without hardmod?
> Where are these other bios you guys are using? I am interested in this 'engineering' bios.
> edit:nm, just found it linked on T-I
> Still interested in any other bios that are out there.


What clock you getting with that ? You on water or stock cooler.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*
> 
> What clock you getting with that ? You on water or stock cooler.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


I am asking if anyone has hit 1300MHz.
Was in the 1290s, but driver would always crash.
I went up to 1276MHz with clean passes in Heaven/Valley yesterday.
Got better scores by lowering the GPU clock and upping the ram clock.
This is what I am running right now, but it is going to change at next reboot as I increase my BCLK more.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/440_40#post_20506631
My card is the basemodel Titan, no mods other than EVGA backplate. System build thread is in my signature.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I am asking if anyone has hit 1300MHz.
> Was in the 1290s, but driver would always crash.
> I went up to 1276MHz with clean passes in Heaven/Valley yesterday.
> Got better scores by lowering the GPU clock and upping the ram clock.
> This is what I am running right now, but it is going to change at next reboot as I increase my BCLK more.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/440_40#post_20506631
> My card is the basemodel Titan, no mods other than EVGA backplate. System build thread is in my signature.


Whats your ASIC score?

Ed


----------



## Arizonian

If your a bencher the [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 is reopened.


----------



## signalpuke

80.8
I don't give it any weight, because no one seems to know how it is calculated.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Has anyone ran a Titan over 1300MHz without hardmod?
> Where are these other bios you guys are using? I am interested in this 'engineering' bios.
> edit:nm, just found it linked on T-I
> Still interested in any other bios that are out there.


Go here, you´ll find them all!









http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> 80.8
> I don't give it any weight, because no one seems to know how it is calculated.


Its the quality of the chip, voltage leakage and such, the less volts it requires to sustain certain speed, the higher the better!, thats why higher ASIC leads to higher clocks with the same volts, a card that has more leakage (lower ASIC) will need more volts to get to those clocks! But theres some gray areas that i will look into soon..









Ed


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go here, you´ll find them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://1pcent.com/?p=277


Awesome. Repped








That should be in the first post.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I am asking if anyone has hit 1300MHz.
> Was in the 1290s, but driver would always crash.
> I went up to 1276MHz with clean passes in Heaven/Valley yesterday.
> Got better scores by lowering the GPU clock and upping the ram clock.
> This is what I am running right now, but it is going to change at next reboot as I increase my BCLK more.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/440_40#post_20506631
> My card is the basemodel Titan, no mods other than EVGA backplate. System build thread is in my signature.


I don't think anyone has done 1300 without a hardmod. Mrtooshort's card hit about 1250Mhz for benching, that is about the best I've seen without a volt mod.


----------



## Avonosac

Best I got was 1 run heaven stable with 1263, but I had to clock down the vram to have enough juice for it









Plus the score / fps sucked.


----------



## signalpuke

What have you guys found to be the best bios to use?
I think I am at the limits of my card right now.
oh, where is the screenshot saved in Valley?


Spoiler: Current settings


----------



## skupples

I'm still at work, but i wanted to clear something up. I'm still on stock bios. Even though prompt was telling me the flash succeeded, it has not.



the first bios i used was neanons pre-loaded nvflash with his bios, that was successful. This started after flashing back to stock before moving on to Ti.


----------



## Chatassys

Let me just say this once. I HATE YOU ALL. Period.

After I saw all those beautiful builds here, I am really ashamed to show mine.
You are all SICK. Those rigs are perfect... Congrats to you all.

I really wish in Brazil we had more stores... My only option right now is to import products but the taxes are a PITA.

Anyway... My build is very simple and no lights... Except for the Revodrive that blinks blue and I hate it. This case has a window and I sleep in the same room, so I try to avoid anything with lights.

I tried to make everything deadly silence. So I am using NF-P14 FLX fans with ULNA, including the ones cooling the single rad on Titan and I am very impressed since I idle at 20C-25C and load at 50-55C ( 1150/1625 @ 1.212v )


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Let me just say this once. I HATE YOU ALL. Period.
> 
> After I saw all those beautiful builds here, I am really ashamed to show mine.
> You are all SICK. Those rigs are perfect... Congrats to you all.
> 
> I really wish in Brazil we had more stores... My only option right now is to import products but the taxes are a PITA.
> 
> Anyway... My build is very simple and no lights... Except for the Revodrive that blinks blue and I hate it. This case has a window and I sleep in the same room, so I try to avoid anything with lights.
> 
> I tried to make everything deadly silence. So I am using NF-P14 FLX fans with ULNA, including the ones cooling the single rad on Titan and I am very impressed since I idle at 20C-25C and load at 50-55C ( 1150/1625 @ 1.212v )


Nothing wrong with that, clean & simple is nice too.
I agree with not needing all the flashy lights, I like a PC that doesn't look like a pinball machine.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, clean & simple is nice too.
> I agree with not needing all the flashy lights, I like a PC that doesn't look like a pinball machine.


Hahaha exactly!

PS: I don't know why my pic is rotated and I don't know how to fix that. I tried to delete the post and I couldn't.
So any mods feel free to delete it or fix it.


----------



## Chatassys

Ok, so I decided to help a little bit.

A lot of people seems to be searching for specific bioses and programs.
So I did a little starting kit for everybody...

*This post has been updated with a newer version.*

So we have:

Utils:

NvFlash ( with 64bit compatible )
Kepler Bios Tweaker

Excel:

Spreadsheet with BIOSes available in this topic.

BIOS:

Engineering Bios
Baasha Bios
Carhil2 Bios
Maarten 1200mv Bios
Maarten 1212mv Bios
Maarten WC Bios
Murlocke 1162mv Bios
Murlocke 1175mv Bios
Murlocke 1186mv Bios
Naennon 145% Bios
Naennon 115% Bios
OPT33 1187mv Bios
OPT33 1212mv Bios
Reinary Bios
RR09SS Bios
Wuannai Bios

Original Titan Bios:

Asus
EVGA ( SC and Non-SC )
Gigabyte
Nvidia
Zotac AMP! Edition ( Memory OC )

Due to legal restrictions, all files from SVL7's TI Bios must be downloaded directly from him. All other files inside pack.

SVL's OC Bios -> http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=61

Titan Pack.zip 3315k .zip file


----------



## szeged

I personally hate seeing a nice build ruined by 500 exposed leds just strewn about in a case thinking that tons of leds everywhere look good.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Ok, so I decided to help a little bit.
> 
> A lot of people seems to be searching for specific bioses and programs.
> So I did a little starting kit for everybody...
> 
> ( I will make a new one with more things later )
> 
> So we have:
> 
> Utils:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NvFlash ( with 64bit compatible )
> Kepler Bios Tweaker
> 
> 
> Excel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Spreadsheet with BIOSes available in this topic ( not all of them are included ) - Sorry, I forgot who did it but credits go to him. I will update it too.
> 
> 
> BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Engineering Bios
> Original Titan Bios
> Maarteen 1200mv Bios
> Maarten 1212mv Bios
> Naennon 145% Bios
> Naennon 115% Bios
> OPT33 Bios
> Reinary Bios
> RR09SS Bios
> SVL's TI UV Bios
> SVL's TI Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Titan.zip 2126k .zip file


''
Should be added to the OP... +rep


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Ok, so I decided to help a little bit.
> 
> A lot of people seems to be searching for specific bioses and programs.
> So I did a little starting kit for everybody...
> 
> ( I will make a new one with more things later )
> 
> So we have:
> 
> Utils:
> 
> NvFlash ( with 64bit compatible )
> Kepler Bios Tweaker
> 
> Excel:
> 
> Spreadsheet with BIOSes available in this topic ( not all of them are included ) - Sorry, I forgot who did it but credits go to him. I will update it too.
> 
> Titan.zip 2126k .zip file


Thanks for this +rep


----------



## szeged

Def needs to be added to the op


----------



## signalpuke

lol, ok, so which one is Engineering bios and Ti bios? I see people referring to these, but I don't know which one they are.


----------



## cravinmild

Im a freak for lighting, id like to look in my case and see the bridge of the Enterprise worth of lighting







. I may post my pic tonight


----------



## szeged

I don't kind lighting if its done right. I just hate seeing someone do a nice build then throw 3 or 4 rolls of Christmas tree lights into it randomly and call it a day.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I don't kind lighting if its done right. I just hate seeing someone do a nice build then throw 3 or 4 rolls of Christmas tree lights into it randomly and call it a day.




I plead the fifth.(only three rolls of led~!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey Skupples oddly enough my bios version shows 80.102C.00.92 and that's stock....


Well, maybe i'm not on stock... but i'm not on what this file says its bios code is. ending in .06

The other ti (sc) bios ends in .90 (same as mine currently) So, yeah. i'm still just as confused as ever.

Also, went back to like page 350 something when martin121 was posting in here with his tweaked bios. People back then were saying they were getting to 1.25vy? (read with multimeters or something)

edit: Why have people stopped using usb boot drives to do bios flashing? This is how iv'e done all previous bios' in the past... ssd and gpu.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I plead the fifth.(only three rolls of led~!)
> Well, maybe i'm not on stock... but i'm not on what this file says its bios code is. ending in .06
> 
> The other ti (sc) bios ends in .90 (same as mine currently) So, yeah. i'm still just as confused as ever.
> 
> Also, went back to like page 350 something when martin121 was posting in here with his tweaked bios. People back then were saying they were getting to 1.25vy? (read with multimeters or something)
> 
> edit: Why have people stopped using usb boot drives to do bios flashing? This is how iv'e done all previous bios' in the past... ssd and gpu.


The 1.25v Bios did not work as expected. The maximum is indeed 1.212v

Bios versions ending:

.06 = ASUS
.02 = Nvidia
.90 = EVGA SC
.05 = Zotac

and so on...

You can flash bios with USB Boot Drives, but since we have a very nice tool like NvFlash, why not do it the easy way?

You can always stick with boot drives... It will work just as good.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> The 1.25v Bios did not work as expected. The maximum is indeed 1.212v
> 
> Bios versions ending:
> 
> .06 = ASUS
> .02 = Nvidia
> .90 = EVGA SC
> .05 = Zotac
> 
> and so on...
> 
> You can flash bios with USB Boot Drives, but since we have a very nice tool like NvFlash, why not do it the easy way?
> 
> You can always stick with boot drives... It will work just as good.


I thought the 1.25 stuff sounded fishy.

Figured id try something different since flash is successful, but i'm still stuck at 1.2... which makes me think its not actually successful.

Since i'm on SC bios i'm trying to use modded asus(ty) bios, so that it's that much easier to identify an actual success.

Going to dive into it after dinner... mmmm over priced Coal Fired pizza.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its the quality of the chip, voltage leakage and such, the less volts it requires to sustain certain speed, the higher the better!, thats why higher ASIC leads to higher clocks with the same volts, a card that has more leakage (lower ASIC) will need more volts to get to those clocks! But theres some gray areas that i will look into soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


No, that is only the theory behind it.

In practice it seems to be all over the place, with a higher asic only giving you a chance of a better overclocker.

There are plenty of people with low ASIC scores and high clocks, and high asic scores that can't break 1100mhz no matter what they do.


----------



## TheGovernment

My 62 ASIC oc's better than my 70.2 ASIC. Now that I have them under water even more so.


----------



## signalpuke

The number is meaningless until we know how it is calculated. Even EVGA said they didn't know how GPU-z was coming up with the numbers.


----------



## Masta Squidge

And then the lord said "let there be a modded BIOS".

Except I am a putz and I forgot to back up my original one. The "original EVGA SC" or whatever bios in there should be identical to mine anyways correct?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> And then the lord said "let there be a modded BIOS".
> 
> Except I am a putz and I forgot to back up my original one. The "original EVGA SC" or whatever bios in there should be identical to mine anyways correct?


Yes. Those "Original" are all from stock cards, identical to yours.


----------



## heyskip

Except I remember reading somewhere your cards serial number is encoded in the original firmware. Would only matter for warranty purposes.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyskip*
> 
> Except I remember reading somewhere your cards serial number is encoded in the original firmware. Would only matter for warranty purposes.


Well that would be inconvenient.

At any rate, as long as my PSU voltage stays stable... I am currently running valley at 1162 mhz. Something which was previously impossible beyond 1100. Not even so much as an artifact. I was getting artifacts at 1075 before.

I wonder if you can modify your correct serial onto a BIOS. Kinda boned myself if that is the case.

EDIT: 1175 and still stable. 71C


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyskip*
> 
> Except I remember reading somewhere your cards serial number is encoded in the original firmware. Would only matter for warranty purposes.


That is incorrect. SVL7 himself told the bios are exactly the same - bit by bit - and the only thing different is the vendor ID.
Furthermore, it has been proven that most of the time they do not care if you have flashed a bios before.
A lot of people got their RMA even sending the card with different bios.
So don't worry. Just reflash with stock bios if you ever need to RMA it.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Good. Interesting thing though...

I finally managed to pull a driver crash after bout 5 minutes at 1175, and now precision is reporting the card running at 1201 mhz.. I reset the OC to +0, hit apply... and t is still at 1201, the memory is sitting at 324 (as it does with a driver crash) but the clock won't drop back down.

My card can NOT run that high, 1150 ish seems to be the best bet.

Try another BIOS? It is odd, it was behaving normally until the first time the driver tanked, and now it insists on being at 1201 no matter what.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Good. Interesting thing though...
> 
> I finally managed to pull a driver crash after bout 5 minutes at 1175, and now precision is reporting the card running at 1201 mhz.. I reset the OC to +0, hit apply... and t is still at 1201, the memory is sitting at 324 (as it does with a driver crash) but the clock won't drop back down.
> 
> My card can NOT run that high, 1150 ish seems to be the best bet.
> 
> Try another BIOS? It is odd, it was behaving normally until the first time the driver tanked, and now it insists on being at 1201 no matter what.


When you have a driver crash, just close everything and reboot computer.
One thing I know is that Naennon's bios will run at 1202mhz with +0.
But once you start overclocking, it will go down.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Actually that is what I am using, Naennons 145% bios. If I put in any OC amount, it would just run even farther past 1200 lol

Turns out I just had to restart precision X. All seems to be well now. Going to try to game at 1149.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Actually that is what I am using, Naennons 145% bios. If I put in any OC amount, it would just run even farther past 1200 lol
> 
> Turns out I just had to restart precision X. All seems to be well now. Going to try to game at 1149.


Everytime you have a driver crash, it is always better to restart the computer since those clocks can go crazy with those softwares...
Keep going


----------



## Masta Squidge

Will do. I just lost crysis after a few minutes at 1149. That is still far better than I could ever do before though. The biggest thing is no throttling.

I didn't expect miracles from the bios anyways, was just after the throttling thing that happens even at default clocks anyways.

Of course, i don't have my meter though. My problem could still be my PSU at the moment.


----------



## skupples

I really don't know what else to do here...

GTX_Titan_-_80.10.2C.00.90'_-_'OC_edition'_v02_(SC_version) ::: bios i'm flashing.

results of success.





but still no 1,212... How the hell does it show success, but not give me the things is supposedly has...

Did evga recently put in some sort of work around to block these types of volt mods? My titans are rather new (off the line)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyskip*
> 
> Except I remember reading somewhere your cards serial number is encoded in the original firmware. Would only matter for warranty purposes.


i do not think this is an issue for warranty rma.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I really don't know what else to do here...
> 
> GTX_Titan_-_80.10.2C.00.90'_-_'OC_edition'_v02_(SC_version) ::: bios i'm flashing.
> 
> results of success.
> 
> but still no 1,212... How the hell does it show success, but not give me the things is supposedly has...
> 
> Did evga recently put in some sort of work around to block these types of volt mods? My titans are rather new (off the line)


If you max the slider voltage and read voltage with GPU-Z it shows only 1.2?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I really don't know what else to do here...
> 
> GTX_Titan_-_80.10.2C.00.90'_-_'OC_edition'_v02_(SC_version) ::: bios i'm flashing.
> 
> results of success
> 
> but still no 1,212... How the hell does it show success, but not give me the things is supposedly has...
> 
> Did evga recently put in some sort of work around to block these types of volt mods? My titans are rather new (off the line)


flashed, restarted... the slider will do 1.200, but run to up and open the PX monitor, see if OC scanner will hit 1.212V.

here's the KBT tabs on that bios (v2)



try to set up like this (clocks dont matter- we just want to see the voltage), just set V to max run OC scannner and post a screen shot


----------



## svl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Did evga recently put in some sort of work around to block these types of volt mods? My titans are rather new (off the line)


No. Hit the clear CMOS button of your board and then check again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svl7*
> 
> No. Hit the clear CMOS button of your board and then check again.


here's the man himself! thanks svl7!


----------



## skupples

I don't know how but these bios' are re-writing them selves in the process....

cleared cmos.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Let me just say this once. I HATE YOU ALL. Period.
> 
> After I saw all those beautiful builds here, I am really ashamed to show mine.
> You are all SICK. Those rigs are perfect... Congrats to you all.
> 
> I really wish in Brazil we had more stores... My only option right now is to import products but the taxes are a PITA.
> 
> Anyway... My build is very simple and no lights... Except for the Revodrive that blinks blue and I hate it. This case has a window and I sleep in the same room, so I try to avoid anything with lights.
> 
> I tried to make everything deadly silence. So I am using NF-P14 FLX fans with ULNA, including the ones cooling the single rad on Titan and I am very impressed since I idle at 20C-25C and load at 50-55C ( 1150/1625 @ 1.212v )


Is that an Artic Accelero Hybrid on your Titan?


----------



## skupples

before flash, after flash.

i quadruple checked the file before running it this time. opened it in kepedit, svl7 tag... run flash, power off, clear cmos, come back, open the SAME file in kepedit, and this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> before flash, after flash.
> 
> i quadruple checked the file before running it this time. opened it in kepedit, svl7 tag... run flash, power off, clear cmos, come back, open the SAME file in kepedit, and this.


so you had the svl7 bios loaded and you flashed to the stock (sc) bios? Me's thinks you got files mixed up.

oh - don;t save the bios from KBT... use the clean downloaded version.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before flash, after flash.
> 
> i quadruple checked the file before running it this time. opened it in kepedit, svl7 tag... run flash, power off, clear cmos, come back, open the SAME file in kepedit, and this.


Those bios are nowhere near the same... I don't what's going on there but you are opening two very different files.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Is that an Artic Accelero Hybrid on your Titan?


Haha Yes it is.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Clearly not the same file.

Pebkac.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Haha Yes it is.


How was the fitment and performance?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I really don't know what else to do here...
> 
> GTX_Titan_-_80.10.2C.00.90'_-_'OC_edition'_v02_(SC_version) ::: bios i'm flashing.
> 
> results of success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still no 1,212... How the hell does it show success, but not give me the things is supposedly has...
> 
> Did evga recently put in some sort of work around to block these types of volt mods? My titans are rather new (off the line)


i the top cmd window , you saved the file to titan2.rom, then flashed it back on? or am i reading that wrong??

you also need to flash index=1 then index=0, you're doing index 1 twice?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i the top cmd window , you saved the file to titan2.rom, then flashed it back on? or am i reading that wrong??
> 
> you also need to flash index=1 then index=0, you're doing index 1 twice?


you are correct on that one...

heres another attempt. that bios is literally the only one on the system besides the stock backup from gpuz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











you are right, got my codes wrong me thinks... over writing slv7 with stock some how... must go re-read directions on how to overwrite.

ive been...

Nvflash --protectoff
1
Nvflash --index=1 --save romname.rom
Nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 romname.rom

repeated with 0 for other card.

guess the save is incorrect?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> How was the fitment and performance?


Better than expected.

Not a single problem mounting it ( and let me say first this is a VERY difficult product to mount and the instructions manual is poorly written ) since I have done it before with a 7970.
I really wanted to buy a full water setup for my Titan but, like I said, it's very hard to find those products where I live and importing them is not always easy.
Since I have used Arctic Hybrid before, I gave it another shot.

It actually fits very nicely in my case, and the cooling performance is amazing for a single rad.
The arctic's stock coolers were obviously much louder than those i'm using now, but in full load I was reaching 35-40C ( with idle 20-25C )
Now I'm running 50-55C but with fans at ULNA 750RPM, which is super quiet and way better than ~80C I was getting with stock coolers at 80%.

I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Hmm...

I might have to consider it. Only flaw I see is that I really like the reference cooler design.

Other is that it looks like I can't use my backplate with this cooler. That is a deal breaker, since my air temps are only 70C anyways.


----------



## skupples

sooo yeahhhh... epic user error once again... i miss read the directions on flashing and was overwriting the new bios with the stock bios...

i named this picture HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are correct on that one...
> 
> heres another attempt. that bios is literally the only one on the system besides the stock backup from gpuz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are right, got my codes wrong me thinks... over writing slv7 with stock some how... must go re-read directions on how to overwrite.
> 
> ive been...
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> 1
> Nvflash --index=1 --save romname.rom
> Nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 romname.rom
> 
> repeated with 0 for other card.
> 
> guess the save is incorrect?


use a different name to save to... "oldrom.rom or *anything* but the filename you want to flash the card with! it will work correctly then.

QED. remember that yu have to select each gpu in the volt slider and apply. for stock clocks 1162mV is fine.
FINALLY!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use a different name to save to... "oldrom.rom or *anything* but the filename you want to flash the card with! it will work correctly then.


yeahh... 2 days of epic user error... think i'm just going to sell my tower and get an xbox one, i'm obviously too nub for this.(just now figuring this out after 8 years)

gotta love zooming in soo hard on what you are doing that you are flat out failing at it...

everyone should rep jp for helping a borderline downs like me.

Whats the max power draw on this bios? 110%? People find that just as useful as naennon's 145%ers?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeahh... 2 days of epic user error... think i'm just going to sell my tower and get an xbox one, i'm obviously too nub for this.(just now figuring this out after 8 years)
> 
> gotta love zooming in soo hard on what you are doing that you are flat out failing at it...
> 
> everyone should rep jp for helping a *borderline downs* like me.


LMAO! enjoy the cards!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> I might have to consider it. Only flaw I see is that I really like the reference cooler design.
> 
> Other is that it looks like I can't use my backplate with this cooler. That is a deal breaker, since my air temps are only 70C anyways.


It's not about the temperature for me, but the fan noise.
I couldn't bear the noise of that cooler more than 60%.

Anyway, I know you can use some backplates with it, but I don't know for sure if all of them are compatible.
If your backplate has those 4 holes in the back of the GPU, you can use it without a problem, since you will mount the arctic's backplate on top of yours.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeahh... 2 days of epic user error... think i'm just going to sell my tower and get an xbox one, i'm obviously too nub for this.(just now figuring this out after 8 years)
> 
> gotta love zooming in soo hard on what you are doing that you are flat out failing at it...
> 
> everyone should rep jp for helping a borderline downs like me.
> 
> Whats the max power draw on this bios? 110%? People find that just as useful as naennon's 145%ers?


Leave power at stock, since at 100% it is already 350W, which eliminates all throttling already.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Leave power at stock, since at 100% it is already 350W, which eliminates all throttling already.


Word... I think svl7 trolled me with clear cmos, but that's ok... I just bought the man more then a single beer.









WooT time for boost free OC!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I am asking if anyone has hit 1300MHz.
> Was in the 1290s, but driver would always crash.
> I went up to 1276MHz with clean passes in Heaven/Valley yesterday.
> Got better scores by lowering the GPU clock and upping the ram clock.
> This is what I am running right now, but it is going to change at next reboot as I increase my BCLK more.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/440_40#post_20506631
> My card is the basemodel Titan, no mods other than EVGA backplate. System build thread is in my signature.


1276mhz is the highest clocks ive heard without mods. Special GPU you've got there. What does valley get with those clocks and +7000mhz on the memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Leave power at stock, since at 100% it is already 350W, which eliminates all throttling already.


yeah - no need to move the power slider in this bios, but putting it to 110 wont hurt...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Guess who just pulled number 88 spot 3DMARK 11 single gpu?

This guy.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6943359?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Guess who just pulled number 88 spot 3DMARK 11 single gpu?
> 
> This guy.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6943359?


nice! I have an 81.6% card i'm going to be single testing once i get moved in to the new condo...

Got up to 1150 tonight, much more to go. Hopefully my 61% card isn't a runt.











(cant believe i spent 2 nights save spamming a bios, i'm going to go hide in a corner)


----------



## Masta Squidge

I am doing 1149 on a 68.9 asic card, so... No stock in that number myself.


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Hey guys,

Posted this in the Nvidia cooling section but didn't receive any real feedback so checking in here as it is a titan question:

Hey All,

So I have done due diligent research on my own and cannot find the answer after many many hours of searching. If I could find the answer on my own, I pretty much would have by now. So here goes.

I am watercooling three titan hydro coppers and a 4960x using the aqua computer Cuplex Kryos HF block.

The watercooling system to be used will be external. It will be the Aquacomputer 720 Mark V.
In addition to this water cooler, I will be using a Aquacomputer High Flow pump with high flow tubing.

1. The mother board is rotated 90 degrees in the case. Will that affect the way I should water cool the titans? I haven't seen anything about series or parallel specifically dealing with a 90 deg MB mount. Please see pictures at bottom.

2. I can install the additional HF pump next to the external cooler, or in the case. Which would be preferred? I am concerned about the HF pump overdriving the pressure too much since it will be about 1M away from the cooler itself and pressure sensor is inside of the external unit. If necessary I could add a pressure sensor inside the unit if it was necessary.

3. Would it be an issue if I were to come out of the top with the return? Basically, mirror the outtake tube from the intake tube or would that backpressure the GPUs? It would make the connects easier.

The supplemental "high flow" pump is the 12V Laing DDC pump (DDC-1T/plus) if this helps.

-Here are the possible scenarios laid out for reference. Much sincere thanks for any suggestions or feedback you could give on this matter.

Cheers,

Nate

Option 1



Option 2


----------



## Masta Squidge

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/713911

Blargh.

'bout 230 points too low to make it onto THAT list though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I am doing 1149 on a 68.9 asic card, so... No stock in that number myself.


no one knows! Not even gpu-z!

you have a 4960x?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no one knows! Not even gpu-z!
> 
> you have a 4960x?


Sig rig, exactly as listed.

3770k at 4.5 ghz. I could manage to get 4.7 out of it if I wanted to run a bit hot and unstable-like.

Maybe for a suicide run one of these days?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Sig rig, exactly as listed.
> 
> 3770k at 4.5 ghz. I could manage to get 4.7 out of it if I wanted to run a bit hot and unstable-like.
> 
> Maybe for a suicide run one of these days?


But to that, my 3570k is @ 44 @ 1.3v atm. last time i had it at 4.7 it required 1.45v

oops, forgot to insert quote, was asking Yoshi. The member with the out of my league question ivy-e doesn't hit for another 5-6 weeks, he must be special, or it was typo.

built my loop, put my res above my pump, and adjusted the speed down until res water was calm.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I am running... 1.26v at 4.5 ghz I believe.

Stays pretty cool too.

All this makes me wonder what I can do with water. My Titan and CPU are both air cooled and I posted a 14k+ 3dmark result.

nom nom nom nom


----------



## szeged

got a couple 780 classifieds from newegg tonight, cant wait to test them against the titans


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> It's not about the temperature for me, but the fan noise.
> I couldn't bear the noise of that cooler more than 60%.
> 
> Anyway, I know you can use some backplates with it, but I don't know for sure if all of them are compatible.
> If your backplate has those 4 holes in the back of the GPU, you can use it without a problem, since you will mount the arctic's backplate on top of yours.


Same thing here. Although the acoustics of Titan's stock cooler is the best I have ever seen (for stock cooler), the 'wooshing' sound is still pretty annoying.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a couple 780 classifieds from newegg tonight, cant wait to test them against the titans


must be a bit painful trying to figure out which set of cards to run each night On one hand you have the fastest single gpu ... two in fact currently in the machine and now you have to take it _ALL_ apart to test these new cards

Have fun :thumb


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Guess who just pulled number 88 spot 3DMARK 11 single gpu?
> 
> This guy.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6943359?


I can't even get that score in SLI


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a couple 780 classifieds from newegg tonight, cant wait to test them against the titans


Very Nice, would like to see how well they run at 1300+ MHz against Titans


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a couple 780 classifieds from newegg tonight, cant wait to test them against the titans


You should wait and get 780 Lightning from MSI instead. You have to use EVbot from EVGA if you want to mess with the 'extra' voltage settings in the 780 classified.

780 Lightning on the other hand is software based voltage control.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> You should wait and get 780 Lightning from MSI instead. You have to use EVbot from EVGA if you want to mess with the 'extra' voltage settings in the 780 classified.
> 
> 780 Lightning on the other hand is software based voltage control.


i plan on getting two lightnings as soon as i can as well


----------



## Chatassys

Nvidia *326.41* Official Beta Drivers Released

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/326.41/326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-beta.exe - Windows 7/8/8.1/Vista 64
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/326.41/326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-32bit-international-beta.exe - Windows 7/8/8.1/Vista 32

*SHIELD*

Enables GeForce to SHIELD streaming.

*4K Displays*

Adds support for additional tiled 4K displays
Extended support for tiled 4K features


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Nvidia *326.41* Official Beta Drivers Released
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/326.41/326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-beta.exe - Windows 7/8/8.1/Vista 64
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/326.41/326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-32bit-international-beta.exe - Windows 7/8/8.1/Vista 32
> 
> *SHIELD*
> 
> Enables GeForce to SHIELD streaming.
> 
> *4K Displays*
> 
> Adds support for additional tiled 4K displays
> Extended support for tiled 4K features


is it still killing korean monitors?

edit - not killing but causing tons of problems, i know its not literally killing them


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is it still killing korean monitors?
> 
> edit - not killing but causing tons of problems, i know its not literally killing them


Here is a list of some bugs which are either fixed or targeted for our WHQL driver release in early August:

-No display on some monitors with Korean panels (Fixed in WHQL driver)


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I
> I can't even get that score in SLI


Odd. You should destroy that score in SLI.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Doubler.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Odd. You should destroy that score in SLI.


I can't seem to get to the bottom of this. Sure my CPU and Memory aren't the best out there, but I can't stand it when a friend rubs his Radeon 7950 score in my face.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I
> I can't seem to get to the bottom of this. Sure my CPU and Memory aren't the best out there, but I can't stand it when a friend rubs his Radeon 7950 score in my face.


Same CPU as I have, my memory is pretty midrange and is not overclocked at all, and you have literally twice the GPU I have.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Same CPU as I have, my memory is pretty midrange and is not overclocked at all, and you have literally twice the GPU I have.


With one Titan I get 9500, With Two I hit 12100 in firestrike. Overclocked CPU and GPUs at 1163+


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Better than expected.
> 
> Not a single problem mounting it ( and let me say first this is a VERY difficult product to mount and the instructions manual is poorly written ) since I have done it before with a 7970.
> I really wanted to buy a full water setup for my Titan but, like I said, it's very hard to find those products where I live and importing them is not always easy.
> Since I have used Arctic Hybrid before, I gave it another shot.
> 
> It actually fits very nicely in my case, and the cooling performance is amazing for a single rad.
> The arctic's stock coolers were obviously much louder than those i'm using now, but in full load I was reaching 35-40C ( with idle 20-25C )
> Now I'm running 50-55C but with fans at ULNA 750RPM, which is super quiet and way better than ~80C I was getting with stock coolers at 80%.
> 
> I couldn't ask for more.


Thanks for the infos!

Do you have to glue heatsinks to the memory/vrms like on Accelero xtreme III?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> With one Titan I get 9500, With Two I hit 12100 in firestrike. Overclocked CPU and GPUs at 1163+


The first score I posted is not Firestrike. Run the free demo of 3DMark 11 for that one, the performance preset.

I posted my Firestrike, Cloud Gate, and Ice Storm scores as well, though I did beat you there too xD


----------



## Masta Squidge

Uploading an 850 MB video of my whole 3dmark run for the lulz.

I am actually glad my good camera crapped out on me in the middle of the first run... the filesizes are normally 4 times the size of what I get with my point and shoot. 720p 60 fps racks up the EM-BEEZ in a hurry.




Whenever it is done processing. Not much to look at, hardly worth watching the whole thing unless you haven't seen these benchmarks yet.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> The first score I posted is not Firestrike. Run the free demo of 3DMark 11 for that one, the performance preset.
> 
> I posted my Firestrike, Cloud Gate, and Ice Storm scores as well, though I did beat you there too xD


I don't know, I never run the first two tests.

Here is my Firestrike run from just now.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/714213


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Thanks for the infos!
> 
> Do you have to glue heatsinks to the memory/vrms like on Accelero xtreme III?


Yes, but it's a little different now. The last time I purchased it you had to mix the thermal adhesive with a catalyst, apply it with a wand.
Than you had to wait 6 hours for it to glue... I couldn't believe how badly this thing was.

Anyway.. Now they send you a proper made thermal adhesive in a tube ready-to-go. You just apply it to the heatsinks and it fixes right away.
It seems the memory and VRMs in Titan do not run hot. So anything will be better than the stock cooler. Since the Hybrid does have a fan running only to keep
heatsinks cool in the board, they should be running much cooler now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> I plead the fifth.(only three rolls of led~!)
> Well, maybe i'm not on stock... but i'm not on what this file says its bios code is. ending in .06
> 
> The other ti (sc) bios ends in .90 (same as mine currently) So, yeah. i'm still just as confused as ever.
> 
> Also, went back to like page 350 something when martin121 was posting in here with his tweaked bios. People back then were saying they were getting to 1.25vy? (read with multimeters or something)
> 
> edit: Why have people stopped using usb boot drives to do bios flashing? This is how iv'e done all previous bios' in the past... ssd and gpu.


.06 ASUS .090 EVGA, Nvidia restricted titan bios to 1,212v, no software will allow more than that (unless its Nvidias or manufacturers specific)

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its the quality of the chip, voltage leakage and such, the less volts it requires to sustain certain speed, the higher the better!, thats why higher ASIC leads to higher clocks with the same volts, a card that has more leakage (lower ASIC) will need more volts to get to those clocks! *But theres some gray areas that i will look into soon*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> No, that is only the theory behind it.
> 
> In practice it seems to be all over the place, with a higher asic only giving you a chance of a better overclocker.
> 
> There are plenty of people with low ASIC scores and high clocks, and high asic scores that can't break 1100mhz no matter what they do.


Yes i know...


----------



## alancsalt

So leakage is not the only thing that decides over clock ability ....?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Yes, but it's a little different now. The last time I purchased it you had to mix the thermal adhesive with a catalyst, apply it with a wand.
> Than you had to wait 6 hours for it to glue... I couldn't believe how badly this thing was.
> 
> Anyway.. Now they send you a proper made thermal adhesive in a tube ready-to-go. You just apply it to the heatsinks and it fixes right away.
> It seems the memory and VRMs in Titan do not run hot. So anything will be better than the stock cooler. Since the Hybrid does have a fan running only to keep
> heatsinks cool in the board, they should be running much cooler now.


First of all thanks for the infos, +1 rep bro!

Actually that's my problem. Say you have to RMA the card, how easy/doable is to unglue/uninstall the heatsinks without leaving any traces?

Like you, i can't stand the original Titan's cooler, still looking for the cheapest and easier cooling solution for it.

Building a custom loop only for the Titan is the best solution but i am not throwing away 300 euros just for that.

Still thinking of buying a fat rad 1x120mm/140mm or a thin rad2x120mm/140mm AIO wc but the first problem is how to mount the block on the gpu (had done it once using zip ties on my GTX580) and the second is if the dimensions of the block would be just right in order not to remove the Titan's whole cooler and preserve the black surface that touches the vrm/vram and the fan itself (just to throw air to the vrms actuall, at low rpms).

Also, could you post temps under load at high voltages (say 1.2V or 1.212V if you use a modded bios), gpu frequency and ambient temps just to get the idea about how better this solution is comparing with the original cooler?

Thanks in advance!

PS: sorry for the quantity of the questions but it seems you are the only one in here that have first hand personal experience with this specific cooling system and the Titan.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Word... I think svl7 trolled me with clear cmos, but that's ok... I just bought the man more then a single beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WooT time for boost free OC!


Yes, he was trolling you. You can not get more than 1.212 out of these without hardware modding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 1276mhz is the highest clocks ive heard without mods. Special GPU you've got there. What does valley get with those clocks and +7000mhz on the memory.


+7000MHz memory?
You can't get memory that high with a high clock, one or the other. I have found that a higher GPU clock will compute more than a higher Ram clock, on lower resolutions (<1440p).
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7347/9403853938_ef172e88a9_o.jpg
I think it is crap, there is something wrong with the card. Just based on other's scores from benches, there should be absolutely no need for me to crank the clocks up so high.
Will try the PCIe3 mod software today, and a new bios.
If I can't figure it out I will probably buy another one, and maybe a 780, and compare.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> First of all thanks for the infos, +1 rep bro!
> 
> Actually that's my problem. Say you have to RMA the card, how easy/doable is to unglue/uninstall the heatsinks without leaving any traces?
> 
> Like you, i can't stand the original Titan's cooler, still looking for the cheapest and easier cooling solution for it.
> 
> Building a custom loop only for the Titan is the best solution but i am not throwing away 300 euros just for that.
> 
> Still thinking of buying a fat rad 1x120mm/140mm or a thin rad2x120mm/140mm AIO wc but the first problem is how to mount the block on the gpu (had done it once using zip ties on my GTX580) and the second is if the dimensions of the block would be just right in order not to remove the Titan's whole cooler and preserve the black surface that touches the vrm/vram and the fan itself (just to throw air to the vrms actuall, at low rpms).
> 
> Also, could you post temps under load at high voltages (say 1.2V or 1.212V if you use a modded bios), gpu frequency and ambient temps just to get the idea about how better this solution is comparing with the original cooler?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS: sorry for the quantity of the questions but it seems you are the only one in here that have first hand personal experience with this specific cooling system and the Titan.


No problem, I am here to help anyway I can.

Yes, I am the only one running Arctic Hybrid here. Most people must think it is a cheap wc solution, so it shouldn't be good.
Actually, someone here did manage to combine one of those AIO ( I think it was a H60 or something from Corsair ) inside the stock cooler...
Anyway... It looked good, but I didn't want to mod everything... I like more practical things. And if I ever need to RMA it, the stock cooler is safe.

Arctic says "After applying the thermal glue, it turns into a form similar to a thermal pad making it easy to remove and not leave any sort of residue behind".
When I had my 7970, I did remove my Hybrid back to stock cooler, and didn't have any trouble removing them.

I'm running right now with 1.212v. My GPU is overclocked to 1150/1625. Ambient temps 21C. Fans Noctua NF-P14 FLX.

ULNA @ 750RPM

Idle 25C
Full 54C

LNA @ 900RPM

Idle 24C
Full 49C

NA @ 1200RPM

Idle 24C
Full 43C

Again, I see no reason to use it with a higher speed just to say "Hey, my Titan is cooler" when I get no benefit in doing that. I prefer running it at 750RPM and be happy with the sound reduction.

You can see in YouTube how silent this cooler is even at 1200RPM, so yes, the stock cooler that comes with it will perform better. I was getting 40C in full.

Just to be clear how great this is, I was running stock cooler and hitting ~80C with fans at maximum speed.
OH! One more thing... My rad is installed in the bottom of the case. So I think if I had installed it in the back I'd get a degree or two more.

If I were you, I'd not try to fit any CPU cooler into a GPU. Really, your Titan does not deserve that. If you want a cheap WC solution, I don't think you can beat Hybrid. And the best thing is this thing is universal. So yeah, if you upgrade in the future, the only thing you might need to rebuy is the thermal glue to reapply the heatsinks.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I am here to help anyway I can.
> 
> Yes, I am the only one running Arctic Hybrid here. Most people must think it is a cheap wc solution, so it shouldn't be good.
> Actually, someone here did manage to combine one of those AIO ( I think it was a H60 or something from Corsair ) inside the stock cooler...
> Anyway... It looked good, but I didn't want to mod everything... I like more practical things. And if I ever need to RMA it, the stock cooler is safe.
> 
> Arctic says "After applying the thermal glue, it turns into a form similar to a thermal pad making it easy to remove and not leave any sort of residue behind".
> When I had my 7970, I did remove my Hybrid back to stock cooler, and didn't have any trouble removing them.
> 
> I'm running right now with 1.212v. My GPU is overclocked to 1150/1625. Ambient temps 21C. Fans Noctua NF-P14 FLX.
> 
> ULNA @ 750RPM
> 
> Idle 25C
> Full 54C
> 
> LNA @ 900RPM
> 
> Idle 24C
> Full 49C
> 
> NA @ 1200RPM
> 
> Idle 24C
> Full 43C
> 
> Again, I see no reason to use it with a higher speed just to say "Hey, my Titan is cooler" when I get no benefit in doing that. I prefer running it at 750RPM and be happy with the sound reduction.
> 
> You can see in YouTube how silent this cooler is even at 1200RPM, so yes, the stock cooler that comes with it will perform better. I was getting 40C in full.
> 
> Just to be clear how great this is, I was running stock cooler and hitting ~80C with fans at maximum speed.
> OH! One more thing... My rad is installed in the bottom of the case. So I think if I had installed it in the back I'd get a degree or two more.
> 
> If I were you, I'd not try to fit any CPU cooler into a GPU. Really, your Titan does not deserve that. If you want a cheap WC solution, I don't think you can beat Hybrid. And the best thing is this thing is universal. So yeah, if you upgrade in the future, the only thing you might need to rebuy is the thermal glue to reapply the heatsinks.


Once again a BIG THANK YOU bro!!!

Interesting that you use it with P14s, I am a sucker for Noctua fans (got several P14s, P12s, S12s and F12s), i'd expect to use P12s with it.

Talking about 22C delta here, that's more than enough for me (funny thing is that my card seems to match yours, 1150Mhz at 1.212V), i have a couple of spare P12s which are my favorite fans anyway, i can run them at 1300rpms all day long and don't bother me at all.

Btw, i use an open bench case (no, i am not a bencher, it's just to me they are so much handy) so no airflow problems and lot's of space to install the rad.

This made my day:

_Arctic says "After applying the thermal glue, it turns into a form similar to a thermal pad making it easy to remove and not leave any sort of residue behind".
When I had my 7970, I did remove my Hybrid back to stock cooler, and didn't have any trouble removing them._

I think i'll get one of these and get done.

Thanks again man, really helpful, another +1 rep!!!


----------



## fommof

@Chatassys

WAIT!!! I forgot! Two more questions!

1)How loud/silent is the fan of the Hybrid that cools the VRMs at max rpms?

2)I wonder if i will still be able to install a back plate?

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Posted this in the Nvidia cooling section but didn't receive any real feedback so checking in here as it is a titan question:
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> So I have done due diligent research on my own and cannot find the answer after many many hours of searching. If I could find the answer on my own, I pretty much would have by now. So here goes.
> 
> I am watercooling three titan hydro coppers and a 4960x using the aqua computer Cuplex Kryos HF block.
> 
> The watercooling system to be used will be external. It will be the Aquacomputer 720 Mark V.
> In addition to this water cooler, I will be using a Aquacomputer High Flow pump with high flow tubing.
> 
> 1. The mother board is rotated 90 degrees in the case. Will that affect the way I should water cool the titans? I haven't seen anything about series or parallel specifically dealing with a 90 deg MB mount. Please see pictures at bottom.
> 
> 2. I can install the additional HF pump next to the external cooler, or in the case. Which would be preferred? I am concerned about the HF pump overdriving the pressure too much since it will be about 1M away from the cooler itself and pressure sensor is inside of the external unit. If necessary I could add a pressure sensor inside the unit if it was necessary.
> 
> 3. Would it be an issue if I were to come out of the top with the return? Basically, mirror the outtake tube from the intake tube or would that backpressure the GPUs? It would make the connects easier.
> 
> The supplemental "high flow" pump is the 12V Laing DDC pump (DDC-1T/plus) if this helps.
> 
> -Here are the possible scenarios laid out for reference. Much sincere thanks for any suggestions or feedback you could give on this matter.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nate
> 
> Option 1
> 
> Option 2


It really depends upon where the first cooling block in the loop is (height difference) relative to the base of the XT. the pump in the xt has a ~1.7M head (eheim) so, if the case and XT are on the same surface - put the Liang anywhere. If the case is on a desk and the XT on the floor, you may want to put the HF pump at the base of the XT to add lift. especially with the number of blocks you'll have (4). Also, ask around here and at the 780 thread about tri SLI. the third card in a series flow will run several degrees hotter than the first, but still a lot cooler than air. I've never done parallel flow to three cards.


----------



## signalpuke

I am a total noob. People were killing my Valley/Heaven scores because they were tweaking settings in the nVidiaCP -_-


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> @Chatassys
> 
> WAIT!!! I forgot! Two more questions!
> 
> 1)How loud/silent is the fan of the Hybrid that cools the VRMs at max rpms?
> 
> 2)I wonder if i will still be able to install a back plate?
> 
> Thanks!


Just check my post about AAX3 few pages earlier - i did it with backplate but you need to be creative if you want attach backplate to card becouse when you remove stock cooler all mounting holes are also removed. Anyway link to post below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/12020#post_20444215


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Just check my post about AAX3 few pages earlier - i did it with backplate but you need to be creative if you want attach backplate to card becouse when you remove stock cooler all mounting holes are also removed. Anyway link to post below.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/12020#post_20444215


I hear ya!

Yeap, it makes sense about the back plate...

Have you tried your Titan with the AAX3 with a high TDP bios (300, 350W) and 1.212V? If yes, what temps did you see when in 3d mode (something heavier than valley/heaven) and what ambient did you have at the time?

Thank you!


----------



## cravinmild

Every day i start the pc i think about the gpu noise and how much it bothers me. Ive ran "The Mod" for several years now and enjoyed the silent pc experience. I now game from the couch with a gamepad on the tv/pc and it helps. I will reduce fan speed at the cost of increased heat but i can see myself strapping a H100 to this card soon. Wife is already asking if i broke the computer again cause its so loud compared to before.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I will reduce fan speed at the cost of increased heat but i can see myself strapping a H100 to this card soon..


Well, that is still a possibility for me. In fact i just got home, open my H100i box to take a look at the left overs...there is a possibility i can use the AMD bracket (block mounted diagonally, 45 degrees offset), i'll probably have to drill to holes closer to the block. Wouldn't want to go again with the zip tie method...still looking at it...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I am running... 1.26v at 4.5 ghz I believe.
> 
> Stays pretty cool too.
> 
> All this makes me wonder what I can do with water. My Titan and CPU are both air cooled and I posted a 14k+ 3dmark result.
> 
> nom nom nom nom


That sounds like one bad-ass candidate for water cooling.

Has anyone seen a guide for removing the GTX logo from stock coolers?

I wanna see some screenshots from that guy with a 1276 stable titan... j/s


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That sounds like one bad-ass candidate for water cooling.
> 
> Has anyone seen a guide for removing the GTX logo from stock coolers?


>< The thing is such a nice stock cooler, I would almost feel bad removing it.. I honestly wish they had some kind of a stock skin on a waterblock just to keep that look... its gorgeous.


----------



## cravinmild

Ditto on the cooler, best looking cooler to date


----------



## fommof

Anybody knows which screws must get unscrewed in order to go from this:



...to this?



Thanks.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wanna see some screenshots from that guy with a 1276 stable titan... j/s


What do you want shots of? I still use the stock cooler on the card.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I hear ya!
> 
> Yeap, it makes sense about the back plate...
> 
> Have you tried your Titan with the AAX3 with a high TDP bios (300, 350W) and 1.212V? If yes, what temps did you see when in 3d mode (something heavier than valley/heaven) and what ambient did you have at the time?
> 
> Thank you!


I only did some quick benches in valley/heaven with oc/voltage from my linked post (stock bios) - with temps /fan speed recorded by Precision - ambient was around 25 degrees , fan was on 1:1 (it's dead silent even on 85%). When i play (Witcher 2 or Skyrim with ENB and bunch of mods ) my temps are rarely above 55 degrees even with ambient above 30 degrees and card in closed case - so yeah i really like aax3


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> I only did some quick benches in valley/heaven with oc/voltage from my linked post (stock bios) - with temps /fan speed recorded by Precision - ambient was around 25 degrees , fan was on 1:1 (it's dead silent even on 85%). When i play (Witcher 2 or Skyrim with ENB and bunch of mods ) my temps are rarely above 55 degrees even with ambient above 30 degrees and card in closed case - so yeah i really like aax3


Thank you for the infos, rep given!

I was taking a look at some reviews of the acx3, not bad at all.

Little worried about pcb twisting without a back plate installed (although since the card will be installed vertically - open bench case - i expect to be minimal, gravity is out of the equation) and i don't think i have the patience to find out a way to install one without too much trouble...

Tempting though, cheaper than all the other solutions i am thinking of, not many components that can fail (ie pump etc)...tempting...


----------



## charlievoviii

add me to list please


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> add me to list please

















Welcome!

there is a signup on the OP.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Thank you for the infos, rep given!
> 
> I was taking a look at some reviews of the acx3, not bad at all.
> 
> Little worried about pcb twisting without a back plate installed (although since the card will be installed vertically - open bench case - i expect to be minimal, gravity is out of the equation) and i don't think i have the patience to find out a way to install one without too much trouble...
> 
> Tempting though, cheaper than all the other solutions i am thinking of, not many components that can fail (ie pump etc)...tempting...


If it's vertically then i really dont see how it could bend especially in open bench case.


----------



## fommof

The heck with it...i am ordering one...









EDIT: just ordered one. I have also ordered a vga 4pin to 3pin long cable so i can controll the fans via my 12 channel fan controller. I have already see the advantages of not having any fans powered by the pcb (a russian review with Titan and acx3, can't find the link right now), more % power headroom since the bloody Nvidia sums up the fan consumption to the total power as well. Who knows, this could give me enough headroom to remain with the stock bios as well...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> The heck with it...i am ordering one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just ordered one. I have also ordered a vga 4pin to 3pin long cable so i can controll the fans via my 12 channel fan controller. I have already see the advantages of not having any fans powered by the pcb (a russian review with Titan and acx3, can't find the link right now), more % power headroom since the bloody Nvidia sums up the fan consumption to the total power as well. Who knows, this could give me enough headroom to remain with the stock bios as well...












Welcome


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome


Thanks man!!!

Hey, what the heck, another Titan+ACX3 user?

Where were you hidding guys???


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> The heck with it...i am ordering one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just ordered one. I have also ordered a vga 4pin to 3pin long cable so i can controll the fans via my 12 channel fan controller. I have already see the advantages of not having any fans powered by the pcb (a russian review with Titan and acx3, can't find the link right now), *more % power headroom since the bloody Nvidia sums up the fan consumption to the total power as well.* Who knows, this could give me enough headroom to remain with the stock bios as well...


wow, I didn't know that. Guess I am going to stop running the fan at 100% lmao.
So you are going to run the Titan fan off of the PSU? Do you happen to have a link showing where in the GPU I need to jump the fan?


----------



## Avonosac

The other option is to just put the titan under water... then there is no pull from the fan


----------



## signalpuke

lol, I don't have any room for that in my SFF case. The room that is available is already reserved for a second card -_-
Might need to open this thing up and see if I can find the power leads...for the fan.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Uh-oh guys:



77th place now. And still on air only.


----------



## signalpuke

You can squeeze another 1000 out of it


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> You can squeeze another 1000 out of it


Not on air I can't.

That run involved artifacts.

Strangely enough it is still stable though. I am not having any trouble running any of the games that I normally tank on, like Crysis 1.


----------



## signalpuke

Still on stock bios?
UpgraDDe it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Not on air I can't.
> 
> That run involved artifacts.
> 
> Strangely enough it is still stable though. I am not having any trouble running any of the games that I normally tank on, like Crysis 1.


What are you running the system memory at? 3770k on air should be able to do considerably better in physics, more physics score will be a higher overall score.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Uh-oh guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 77th place now. And still on air only.


Maybe you already answered this but is you cpu overclocked at all?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> What are you running the system memory at? 3770k on air should be able to do considerably better in physics, more physics score will be a higher overall score.


You know, I have been avoiding memory entirely.

Never did have any luck with it.

I am going to see what I can squeeze out of the cpu (at 4.5ghz now), do another run... then attack the ram.


----------



## Jpmboy

here's something interesting

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8430969&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CO3gs9L02rgCFVCf4AodryIAoQ


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's something interesting
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8430969&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CO3gs9L02rgCFVCf4AodryIAoQ


Yeah, I got an email ad for that from TD but why the low price? I know its Seiki....but a 4k 120hz tv? You think it would be more like $2000 or something. What gives?

I didn't even know they were making 120hz tvs @ 4k, hmmmm. I must be behind in tech news.


----------



## signalpuke

Wouldn't want to use that for a computer.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's something interesting
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8430969&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CO3gs9L02rgCFVCf4AodryIAoQ


Not interesting for the fake 120hz. The 120hz my LG HDTV puts out is not the same as the 120hz my Samsung 950d monitor does.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yeah, I got an email ad for that from TD but why the low price? I know its Seiki....but a 4k 120hz tv? You think it would be more like $2000 or something. What gives?
> 
> I didn't even know they were making 120hz tvs @ 4k, hmmmm. I must be behind in tech news.


They aren't. It is 120hz at 1080p.

It will only do 30hz at 4k.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> They aren't. It is 120hz at 1080p.
> 
> It will only do 30hz at 4k.


Oh that makes more sense then. Wouldn't buy that TV anyway.


----------



## Arnie87

Too bad there is no bios to bypass 1,212....... my titan wants 1,3v..........
running now non stop 1,2v....... really a minimum for that big ass gpu,







... got stuck at 1150mhz and mem +350......bit more mem overclock or core and it will freeze sometime due lack of power.

I think those chips can do 1250-1300mhz pretty easily

Maybe i sell my titan if the GTX 780 Lightning gets insane... like 1,4ghz clocks without volt restriction.
Looking forward to Maxwell


----------



## Jpmboy

well, sure - it's 30hz @ 4K. I'm using a 50" right now. Gaming, no (although 4K BF3 with this rig is more than playable), OPPO player Blu-Ray, ABSOLUTELY yes. Only one I've seen that is better is the 80" JVC 4K pro.
I should be trying the Asus in a few days on a loaner.
Otherwise $3000+ and at least 2 hdmi inputs for 60Hz. or a few years for the price to come down. every 4K launch this year ( and the next) is 30Hz... except the Asus and the already available JVC above.
This is $600.
Not a critique, just a price point.
If you've not seen a 4K up close - you should just to get a flavor of what's coming.



only worth trying the Asus now that NV has release a working driver... well i'll see.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Anybody knows which screws must get unscrewed in order to go from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...to this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


check youtube


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> check youtube


And when you remove them, pay very careful attention to the two screws on the sides of the card near the plugs. I think they are 1.5, or 1.0mm Hexes, can't recall. They are stupid easy to round out, and should that happen, you'll want to get your hands on this to get them out:



Its a set of 4 easy outs from Sears, and the smallest one will just barely fit in that screw and let you back it out. Just be careful and don't force it!


----------



## skupples

Spartan, watch out for the lumasomething 120hz TV's... its industry term for 60hz + filler frames... My brother just got tricked by this.

i'll repost when i find the exact "industry term" for tricking people.


----------



## h2spartan

This reminds me of something Samsung does with its TVs. They use the term "Clear Motion Rate"....Although I'm not sure if 120/240/480 CMR = 120/240/480 Hz. Possibly another marketing gimmick?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> This reminds me of something Samsung does with its TVs. They use the term "Clear Motion Rate"....Although I'm not sure if 120/240/480 CMR = 120/240/480 Hz. Possibly another marketing gimmick?


probably on the same level as what i'm talking about. I'll repost the real name of it soon, i promise.

its not a gimmik! its "industry term" and "marketing jargon"


----------



## Masta Squidge

Idk. My TV is a passive 3D 120hz model that brags about "240hz" nonsense. Obviously a sham.

Looks good doe, and I can steal glasses from the movie theater. In practice, the decrease in vertical resolution from the passive 3D is trivial anyways, at least it is at 12 feet with my 46" unit.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> probably on the same level as what i'm talking about. I'll repost the real name of it soon, i promise.
> 
> its not a gimmik! its "industry term" and "marketing jargon"


LOL! I detect sarcasm.


----------



## h2spartan

RANDOM/STUPID QUESTION ALERT!

When you guys list the details of your gpu in your sig, do you put the highest achieved clocks or 24/7 clocks or both? Then again, I guess it's not necessary but I want to!


----------



## Masta Squidge

If I can't run it 24/7, I don't bench it.

I could bench at like 1175, but it lasts about 2 minutes in most games.

Technically the highest clocks I managed was 1202, and it ran just fine like that for the GPU-Z render test. Would run all day.

Everything else would crash though.


----------



## skupples

Clear Motion 120hz.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1350852/samsung-clear-motion-rate

Yupp, the TV guys decided that they could get away with tricking people by 2xing the listed refresh rate on boxes... When really its still 60hz + filler frames, or 120hz + filler frames...

MAKE SURE YOU DO HEAVY HEAVY research before buying a new TV, its even more tricky and market jargon filled them monitors....

probably because EVERYONE buys TV's, which means the general level of intelligence per end user is probably lower. Which means they actually believe they are buying a TV with genuine 240hz refresh rate...

I can attest to this... When I was in a black friday line i over heard a bunch of less then smart people talking about how bad ass there new 240hz TV was going to for console gaming at 240fps...

ok, time for my first gaming since actually flashing a no-boost bios... going in w/ 1,100 on core, and +200 on mem.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> If I can't run it 24/7, I don't bench it.
> 
> I could bench at like 1175, but it lasts about 2 minutes in most games.
> 
> Technically the highest clocks I managed was 1202, and it ran just fine like that for the GPU-Z render test. Would run all day.
> 
> Everything else would crash though.


Exactly. I Also dont bother with anything that isn't stable.

I can do 1175 on firestrike, and won't crash, but I get throttling.

1163 stable with no funny business.

Does anyone know if ssd performance is taken into consideration for physics score in firestrike?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Clear Motion 120hz.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1350852/samsung-clear-motion-rate


Yeah, knew it was one of those gimmicks alongside "dynamic contrast ratio"....what a joke.

Well, it's a good thing you can at least go to a local store and see for yourself if it is a quality set and for the most part, despite the crappy marketing techniques, Samsung puts out some pretty decent displays.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> If I can't run it 24/7, I don't bench it.
> 
> I could bench at like 1175, but it lasts about 2 minutes in most games.
> 
> Technically the highest clocks I managed was 1202, and it ran just fine like that for the GPU-Z render test. Would run all day.
> 
> Everything else would crash though.


I always work with stable clocks too but part of me fears constantly running my gpu at my top benchmarking speeds for fear i will shorten the card's lifespan. Am I wrong to worry about that?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Exactly. I Also dont bother with anything that isn't stable.
> 
> I can do 1175 on firestrike, and won't crash, but I get throttling.
> 
> 1163 stable with no funny business.
> 
> Does anyone know if ssd performance is taken into consideration for physics score in firestrike?


I seriously doubt SSD would affect your physx score. I would think the would be mostly cpu/memory but not entirely sure.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I seriously doubt SSD would affect your physx score. I would think the would be mostly cpu/memory but not entirely sure.


I noticed people with 3570k 8gb 1600 ram beat my 3770k @4.8 and my 16gb 1600. Only difference is that they have a faster ssd.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I
> I noticed people with 3570k 8gb 1600 ram beat my 3770k @4.8 and my 16gb 1600. Only difference is that they have a faster ssd.


I guess it's possible that SSD helps scores slightly, but it wouldn't be by much...

Did you check the comparisons clock speeds? Did you try running the bench with Hyperthreading off?

physx should be gpu/cpu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I seriously doubt SSD would affect your physx score. I would think the would be mostly cpu/memory but not entirely sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed people with 3570k 8gb 1600 ram beat my 3770k @4.8 and my 16gb 1600. Only difference is that they have a faster ssd.
Click to expand...

Doubt its just SSD. More like some fault a simple hardware comparison won't show.


----------



## Masta Squidge

So, Interesting thing.

My GPU is currently idling at 17C - while the voltage is still at 1,212 mv. My CPU is at 12c.

Yes, that is significantly below ambient. I have my A/C unit blowing directly into the case. I had to put on a hoodie and sweatpants just to sit here comfortably.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Ye
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess it's possible that SSD helps scores slightly, but it wouldn't be by much...
> 
> Did you check the comparisons clock speeds? Did you try running the bench with Hyperthreading off?
> 
> physx should be gpu/cpu


Yep Clock speeds were both at 4.8
I did have hyperthreating


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> RANDOM/STUPID QUESTION ALERT!
> 
> When you guys list the details of your gpu in your sig, do you put the highest achieved clocks or 24/7 clocks or both? Then again, I guess it's not necessary but I want to!


I list 24/7 overclocks.

4600mhz on the 4770K and 1189mhz core, 6700mhz memory on the GTX Titan.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I list 24/7 clocks as well.

Look's funny when I see 3930k sig's @5.1GHz when I know they are water cooling.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, Interesting thing.
> 
> My GPU is currently idling at 17C - while the voltage is still at 1,212 mv. My CPU is at 12c.
> 
> Yes, that is significantly below ambient. I have my A/C unit blowing directly into the case. I had to put on a hoodie and sweatpants just to sit here comfortably.


=O nice!!

Since adding my titans my cpu has gone up ~5c, titans idle ~25, load 35-45 depending on what i'm doing...

Though, i only have 2 rads, a 360 coolstream and a 240 monsta. Figure i need to add one or two more rads in my rebuild if i'm hopping to tri-sli and ivye


----------



## Masta Squidge

Also, another interesting thing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Darnit guys. I did it again.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6948225


And you guys all need to be aware that this is all done on air cooling alone. I don't have a drop of water anywhere near this rig.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Also, another interesting thing:
> And you guys all need to be aware that this is all done on air cooling alone. I don't have a drop of water anywhere near this rig.


This was done on the air cooler:



Just an open window and house fan to help for that run.


----------



## skupples

Can't wait to be done with this move so i can have time to bench my card's by them selves... need to figure out which one is stroking out ~1180.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I don't have a 5.1ghz CPU, and my Titan actually OCs like crap. If I bump the vram another 50 mhz I might be able to pull off another run, but I am already starting to see minor artifacts. I can't budge any higher at all on the clock speed either, at 1162 mhz.

From here, I think all of my gains are going to be figuring out this CPU OC, and from there working on the memory. I think I can hit 4.8 ghz, maybe.

6th place though, nice job


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I
> I noticed people with 3570k 8gb 1600 ram beat my 3770k @4.8 and my 16gb 1600. Only difference is that they have a faster ssd.


SSDs only help in storage benchmarks, they really don't make a difference in any other benchmarks. Just faster boot up & loading times.
Memory can make pretty good differences in the physics scores, 1600Mhz 6-6-6 will score higher than 1600Mhz 9-9-9. A 3770k should beat a 3570k at the same speed though, whatever the memory is doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I list 24/7 clocks as well.
> 
> Look's funny when I see 3930k sig's @5.1GHz when I know they are water cooling.


Clocks & hardware change here enough that I don't list clocks in the sig, I'll just post them when needed in threads.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Anything over 16,000 graphics score in 3dmark11 is pretty good.

Just pointing out that water cooling has no real advantage when it comes to TITAN and it's overclocks compared to air cooling.

Just cooler temps and lower noise.

I was so disappointed when I put on my EK block and my benches seemed the same as the air cooled ones.


----------



## fommof

I was thinking about the arctic cooling xtreme 3 installation ...is it really necessary to install heatsinks on the ram chips?

I mean what is the point? Titan has two sets of memory chips, one is on the back of the pcb and not only there isn't any kind of heatsink in there but there are not even cooled by the card's cooling system.

So again, why somebody even bother to install vram heatsinks? I would think that even without them and having fans across the whole card hitting air directly to it (the default cooler cools indirectly the vram) and with the acx3's fans at a modarate rpms would be enough.

PS: i have an IR thermometer, i think i'll take some measurments at the weekend...


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I was thinking about the arctic cooling xtreme 3 installation ...is it really necessary to install heatsinks on the ram chips?
> 
> I mean what is the point? Titan has two sets of memory chips, one is on the back of the pcb and not only there isn't any kind of heatsink in there but there are not even cooled by the card's cooling system.
> 
> So again, why somebody even bother to install vram heatsinks?
> 
> PS: i have an IR thermometer, i think i'll take some measurments at the weekend...


Because the ram gets hot as it is. Keeping it cool with my air conditioner helped out what I could OC the ram to.

One of these days I need to get some actual thermal pads to put between my backplate and the rear ram.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Anything over 16,000 graphics score in 3dmark11 is pretty good.
> 
> Just pointing out that water cooling has no real advantage when it comes to TITAN and it's overclocks compared to air cooling.
> 
> Just cooler temps and lower noise.
> 
> I was so disappointed when I put on my EK block and my benches seemed the same as the air cooled ones.


I think what you said is pretty accurate about wc'ing. I don't expect for my Titan to do any better on water than air really, only that I will be more willing to push it since the temps will be considerably less. Right now, with stock cooling, I'm getting mid 70's when benching. Then again, my case isn't super ventilated.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I think what you said is pretty accurate about wc'ing. I don't expect for my Titan to do any better on water than air really, only that I will be more willing to push it since the temps will be considerably less. Right now, with stock cooling, I'm getting mid 70's when benching. Then again, my case isn't super ventilated.


Highest I saw in that 3dmark run was 46C


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Highest I saw in that 3dmark run was 46C


I'll be enjoying those kinds of temps soon too!







....just not soon enough.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'll be there soon too! just not soon enough....


Just park it in front of the A/C unit man.


----------



## wadec22

just bought my second Titan, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Because the ram gets hot as it is. Keeping it cool with my air conditioner helped out what I could OC the ram to.


Yes but if the ram gets hot then that's for both the front and the rear chips. Still Nvidia doesn't cool at all the rear ones so how important is for the front as well?

I don't know about you but my currenrt Titan does +350 stable with no probs at all (benches above 700 depending on the prog), no backplate or any kind of cooling help for the rear vram chips.


----------



## Masta Squidge

So, have you tried cooling the RAM or not? If not, then how do you know if it helps or not?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, have you tried cooling the RAM or not? If not, then how do you know if it helps or not?


Right across the Titan there is the H100i's radiator armed with 4xF12 Noctuas so sure (open bench case here), i have tried to run them at full tilt and they throw air directly to the back of the card. Didn't see any improvement. Also months ago when i still had my Noctua D14, i had 2 NP14s hanging at the top of tha card to blow fresh air to card (was worried about the rear chips). Got nothing.

Sorry but that's my experience.


----------



## Masta Squidge

well, running the ac directly into my case let me double the RAM oc I had before.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> well, running the ac directly into my case let me double the RAM oc I had before.


Sure, that's your experience and i respect it.

Forgot to tell you that this is my #3 Titan. My #2 also OCed the mem at +350 and it didn't need any help and my #1 could just do +240.

#1 has been tested with 2 NP14s blowing air to the card, #2 has been tested with both the 2 NP14s aned the H100i's fans, #3 only with H100is fans.

PS: these are 101% stable and tested frequencies, not just 1 run benching sessions. For benches #2 and #3 could run at +700, #1 at +500


----------



## Masta Squidge

Blowing air on them is trivial. You need a heatsink for air to do anything. Or you need to get them good and cold to start with like I did


----------



## fommof

Look, i am not concerned about going any higher than that.

My question is if Nvidia doesn't give any kind of cooling (passive or active) to the back vram chips then is it really necessary for the front ones since they will get cooled by direct air flow of the acx3 fans anyway?

That's the question.

No worries, i'll take some temp measurments on the back chips soon. I'll measure them with and with out any fans blowing air directly to them.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, Interesting thing.
> 
> My GPU is currently idling at 17C - while the voltage is still at 1,212 mv. My CPU is at 12c.
> 
> Yes, that is significantly below ambient. I have my A/C unit blowing directly into the case. I had to put on a hoodie and sweatpants just to sit here comfortably.


Lol you might as well put your whole rig in the fridge or something.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Look, i am not concerned about going any higher than that.
> 
> My question is if Nvidia doesn't give any kind of cooling (passive or active) to the back vram chips then is it really necessary for the front ones since they will get cooled by direct air flow of the acx3 fans anyway?
> 
> That's the question.
> 
> No worries, i'll take some temp measurments on the back chips soon. I'll measure them with and with out any fans blowing air directly to them.


I expect those front ones get more heat from GK110 chip's die thats why they are cooled. You mentioned in previous post about vrm section - you will understand why you need those heatsinks there when you remove stock cooler (near vrm section pcb got different colour becouse of heat near by - at least on my card it was visible).


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> I expect those front ones get more heat from GK110 chip's die thats why they are cooled. You mentioned in previous post about vrm section - you will understand why you need those heatsinks there when you remove stock cooler (near vrm section pcb got different colour becouse of heat near by - at least on my card it was visible).


Very true, very logical and i agree...









Thank you!

The vram heatsinks will get installed.


----------



## signalpuke

You guys don't use a backplate? Mine dropped the temps about 20%. Was thinking about adding some heatsinks to it, as it still gets warm. More surface area, more heat dissipation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> You guys don't use a backplate? Mine dropped the temps about 20%. Was thinking about adding some heatsinks to it, as it still gets warm. More surface area, more heat dissipation.


Using a Fluke IR thermometer the rear ram will get into the 40s C with a WC block. The little "circle 10" on the back of the card (vrm backside) ill get into the 60s while gaming or benching at 1176/3550+ . I put a peel and stick heatsink on one titan as a test, but then it's hard to tell if there is an effect. One thing i did notice while removing the cooler from 3 titans is that your card may benefit from better pads and tim on the board side of the pad in moving heat away from the ram and those little vrms.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Lol you might as well put your whole rig in the fridge or something.


A fridge has nowhere near enough heat capacity for that. They get cold, but they use very little energy. That's why everything jumps up to room temperature in no time if you leave the door cracked 1/8th inch.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> You guys don't use a backplate? Mine dropped the temps about 20%. Was thinking about adding some heatsinks to it, as it still gets warm. More surface area, more heat dissipation.


I believe all fellas on WC has a backplate on our Titan.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I believe all fellas on WC has a backplate on our Titan.


Nah, running two on a bench w/o a backplate.


----------



## iARDAs

My 1110 mhz boost capable Titan barely maintains 60fps on Tomb Raider with a 1440p resolution...

Finally something is making my Titan struggle a bit.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My 1110 mhz boost capable Titan barely maintains 60fps on Tomb Raider with a 1440p resolution...
> 
> Finally something is making my Titan struggle a bit.


You are going to need a second Titan, if you want 60 fps on that monitor for some games at highest settings.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You are going to need a second Titan, if you want 60 fps on that monitor for some games at highest settings.


Maybe, But I will not be buying one anytime soon.

So far Titan is doing wonders for me.

I do not mind tuning down few options.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You are going to need a second Titan, if you want 60 fps on that monitor for some games at highest settings.


I managed to get skyrim down to 30 fps with sli titans last night at 2560x1440 lol.

Maybe I should turn off some mods? Nah.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I managed to get skyrim down to 30 fps with sli titans last night at 2560x1440 lol.
> 
> Maybe I should turn off some mods? Nah.


nah, get a third Titan








speaking of which, feel free to ping as I may have a rarely used Titan lying around









Edit: Pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> nah, get a third Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of which, feel free to ping as I may have a rarely used Titan lying around


I swear it's impossible to only get 1 Titan









once you get one, you want to add another, then another...then another...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I swear it's impossible to only get 1 Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you get one, you want to add another, then another...then another...


It is kinda true. I bought my first one, then microcenter got one in stock like 2 days later, sitting on a shelf.. I couldn't resist.. Ended up returning it saying I didn't need the extra performance, but damn was it hard to stick at one.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I swear it's impossible to only get 1 Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you get one, you want to add another, then another...then another...


Yeah, I would have probably ended up with more than one if I was single. No way I wanted to wake up dead after my wife found out I spent a couple of grand on graphics cards.









My wife is a little different. Better to ask first than to expect forgiveness later. It is more like ask nicely and have a 50% chance of success or buy and pay dearly for forgiveness later.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> It is kinda true. I bought my first one, then microcenter got one in stock like 2 days later, sitting on a shelf.. I couldn't resist.. Ended up returning it saying I didn't need the extra performance, but damn was it hard to stick at one.


ha! I bought my first one from wermad, the next day (as in he just shipped his, I didn't get it yet), I found a used one at Microcenter that I coudln't say no too

the only thing stopping me from a 3rd (that I tell myself) is only having an 850W PSU right now


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I would have probably ended up with more than one if I was single. No way I wanted to wake up dead after my wife found out I spent a couple of grand on graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a little different. Better to ask first than to expect forgiveness later. It is more like ask nicely and have a 50% chance of success or buy and pay dearly for forgiveness later.


Congratulations, you just summed up the decision making process of 90% of husbands.

A pretty mean feat for so few words









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> ha! I bought my first one from wermad, the next day (as in he just shipped his, I didn't get it yet), I found a used one at Microcenter that I coudln't say no too
> 
> the only thing stopping me from a 3rd (that I tell myself) is only having an 850W PSU right now


Thank god for small miracles. The only reason I didn't keep mine is I was building a SFF system. xD


----------



## fommof

Ok just finished the back vram chips temperature measurement session, honestly i didn't expect these results...

First measurement on idle, 2nd running 10 minutes Heaven with memory at stock freq (+0), 3rd 10 minutes Heaven with memory at +350. Then a last measurement after 10 minutes to verify again the idle temp. Multiple measurements with IR therm, scanned all the chips, kept the highest temp. I'll give you the *deltas* (vram temp minus the ambient temp), so here goes...

Idle: *10.3C*
Full Load +0: *45.7C*
Full Load +350: *48.8C*

They do get hot after all...


----------



## signalpuke

The backplates cool them very well.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I would have probably ended up with more than one if I was single. No way I wanted to wake up dead after my wife found out I spent a couple of grand on graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a little different. Better to ask first than to expect forgiveness later. It is more like ask nicely and have a 50% chance of success or buy and pay dearly for forgiveness later.


Well i have a nice wife then, she just "gave" me permission to buy 3 vg248qe and another titan as long as she could keep the vg278h...








She now has completed the 3d rig she wanted!







loooong sessions of tombrider for her!









Ed


----------



## szeged

I prefer to buy first, then hope she doesn't find out later.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ok just finished the back vram chips temperature measurement session, honestly i didn't expect these results...
> 
> First measurement on idle, 2nd running 10 minutes Heaven with memory at stock freq (+0), 3rd 10 minutes Heaven with memory at +350. Then a last measurement after 10 minutes to verify again the idle temp. Multiple measurements with IR therm, scanned all the chips, kept the highest temp. I'll give you the *deltas* (vram temp minus the ambient temp), so here goes...
> 
> Idle: *10.3C*
> Full Load +0: *45.7C*
> Full Load +350: *48.8C*
> 
> They do get hot after all...


Well logic says that since Nvidia didn't give a back plate for the Titan to cool the ram chips, you don't need heat sinks for the ram afterall. Look how they locked the voltage to 1.215v max on the card. The vrms are weak and capping the voltage will help with lower rmas.

If cooling the ram chips was a concern, Nvidia would include a back plate to help rma costs down some more.

Personally, I had a back plate with my EK block and later took it off. Same ram overclocks with both configs. I think the air flow of the Arctic cooler will be enough for the inside ram chips.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well i have a nice wife then, she just "gave" me permission to buy 3 vg248qe and another titan as long as she could keep the vg278h...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She now has completed the 3d rig she wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loooong sessions of tombrider for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


No, you have an awesome wife!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I prefer to buy first, then hope she doesn't find out later.


No luck there. For one I hate lying to my wife and two we share all of our accounts. No hiding anything.









It is all good though. I get what I need and I get plenty of what I want.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well logic says that since Nvidia didn't give a back plate for the Titan to cool the ram chips, you don't need heat sinks for the ram afterall. Look how they locked the voltage to 1.215v max on the card. The vrms are weak and capping the voltage will help with lower rmas.
> 
> If cooling the ram chips was a concern, Nvidia would include a back plate to help rma costs down some more.
> 
> Personally, I had a back plate with my EK block and later took it off. Same ram overclocks with both configs. I think the air flow of the Arctic cooler will be enough for the inside ram chips.


Can't disagree with that and i am still not worried about the back vram chips, it was just a suprise to me, i expected lower temps to be honest.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No, you have an awesome wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No luck there. For one I *hate lying to my wife* and two we share all of our accounts. No hiding anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all good though. *I get what I need and I get plenty of what I want*.


You got it all there my friend!








and for the not lying part, my wife just read your reply and told me to give you rep for that!









Ed

P.S. oh and for saying she was awesome!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Can't disagree with that and i am still not worried about the back vram chips, it was just a suprise to me, i expected lower temps to be honest.


Since you decided to go with AAX3, let me give you a piece of advice...

The same fan that cools the GPU, will have to cool the heatsinks you install on the memory chips and VRM.
Since the Titan does not have a sensor on them, people usually thinks the stock cooler is not cooling them at all or helping just a little.

The memory chips and VRM do get hot, and it does make a lot of difference in overclocking. I first noticed this when I had a AAX3 on a 7970 and I couldn't overclock my card. The AAX3 makes suck a great job cooling the GPU at low RPM that you think you can overclock as much as you want as long you keep the GPU cool. The problem is... The VRMs were getting 120C... Because the fans speed was so low, the air was not going past the heatsink on the GPU ( which is pretty big... ).

So yes, you do need to install heatsinks on the memory and VRM and you will have to speed up the fans sometimes to make sure your VRM and memory are properly cool.

You have a pretty good card already. I couldn't touch ( or barely touch.. ) my memory in stock cooling since my GPU was already hitting 80C. Now I can make 1625 on them just because I went water and the hole board is cooler.


----------



## Chatassys

To those that enjoys FFXIV like me:

FFXIV Character Creation Benchmark now released.


----------



## Arnie87

Someone maneged to get a 1,2V + bios?????? I need def more than 1,212.......... not sure if its possible without mods


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Someone maneged to get a 1,2V + bios?????? I need def more than 1,212.......... not sure if its possible without mods


Not possible without hard mod. 1,212v is the maximum.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I swear it's impossible to only get 1 Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you get one, you want to add another, then another...then another...


youd better not taking any cocaine,.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Not possible without hard mod. 1,212v is the maximum.


Than i keep that running until it stops working







..


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Since you decided to go with AAX3, let me give you a piece of advice...
> 
> The same fan that cools the GPU, will have to cool the heatsinks you install on the memory chips and VRM.
> Since the Titan does not have a sensor on them, people usually thinks the stock cooler is not cooling them at all or helping just a little.
> 
> The memory chips and VRM do get hot, and it does make a lot of difference in overclocking. I first noticed this when I had a AAX3 on a 7970 and I couldn't overclock my card. The AAX3 makes suck a great job cooling the GPU at low RPM that you think you can overclock as much as you want as long you keep the GPU cool. The problem is... The VRMs were getting 120C... Because the fans speed was so low, the air was not going past the heatsink on the GPU ( which is pretty big... ).
> 
> So yes, you do need to install heatsinks on the memory and VRM and you will have to speed up the fans sometimes to make sure your VRM and memory are properly cool.
> 
> You have a pretty good card already. I couldn't touch ( or barely touch.. ) my memory in stock cooling since my GPU was already hitting 80C. Now I can make 1625 on them just because I went water and the hole board is cooler.


Don't worry i'll install the vram and vrm heatsinks no matter what. I am also not planning to run it at low rpms when in 3d mode, if it's tolerable at 100% then 100% it will be. I am ok with the noise of the stock cooler up until the 70% so if the acex3 produces the same or less noise comparing to this i'll have no reason at all to run it at lower rpms than max (tha fans will be powerd via my 12channel fan controller so no power through the pcb which means more available power headroom and less power throttling so yet a less reason to worry about running them at full rpms, ok at least when using the stock bios)

I have a spare temp sensor, i'll use it to monitor the vrms temp (did the same thing when i had my ghetto modded GTX580+H100).

Naaah, i wouldn't say it's a pretty good card, gpu-wise it's probably average, needs 1.212V for 1150Mz but i haven't completed all the stability tests of my methodology (which is torturous). +350 on the memory is nice but as you know you don't get that much from OCing the mem itself (ok, unless you like to run AVP DX11 100 times a day, lol). The worst Titan - memory-wise- out of the three i got in my hands could do +240 (tested playing from start to end games like Crysis3, Bioshock, Metro2033 etc ). But like i said, i'd prefer a card that could do 2 bins higher on the gpu and no mem OC at all myself...


----------



## iARDAs

I wish my balls were made of steel so I could finally go watercooling.


----------



## Avonosac

Its super easy, really all you need is patience.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wish my balls were made of steel so I could finally go watercooling.


Personally it was a money (a single loop just for the Titan would cost me around 300 euros minimum, the accelero cost me 65 euros including S&H) and practicality (even i have an open bench case i would still have to think a lot about where to place the pump and reservoir etc) reasons that made me take the aircooling route.

Personally i have no fear about the water cooling solution.

If you have the moneybut you are not confident enough then you can always pay someone with experience to do it for you.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Personally it was a money (a single loop just for the Titan would cost me around 300 euros minimum) and practicality (even i have an open bench case i would still have to think a lot about where to place the pump and reservoir etc) reasons that made me take the aircooling route.
> 
> Personally i have no fear about the water cooling solution.
> 
> If you have the moneybut you are not confident enough then you can always pay someone with experience to do it for you.


I'm going to water cooling because I can't stand the noise with air cooling. Having the reduced temps is a nice added bonus for me.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm going to water cooling because I can't stand the noise with air cooling. Having the reduced temps is a nice added bonus for me.


Good for you man, same reasons i went with the Accelero myself (higher temps than a full custom loop but way lower than the bloody original cooler and cheaper than WC, same goes for the noise)...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wish my balls were made of steel so I could finally go watercooling.


My titan only worked aircooled until i got the waterblock by mail, a couple days later...








For my second one, i didnt bought it yet but the waterblock *IS* already waiting for her... (this reminds me of someone... MrTOOSHORT...







)
come one iARDAS my man! you can do it!!!!









Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Can't disagree with that and i am still not worried about the back vram chips, it was just a suprise to me, i expected lower temps to be honest.


Mid 40s for ram chip is normal op spec... But those titan vrms get real hot, real fast. Check the temp in that little white "circle 10" on the back of the pcb by the pcie power connectors. As tooshort said, the vrms are the weak link/hot spot. Cool those better.


----------



## exyia

good to see that backplates help, was thinking of getting them just for looks (they're cheap, why not)

is there any reason why many went for the evga backplate over the Heatkiller? I prefer the heatkiller's look over evga's (yes I googled, not much came up)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Its super easy, really all you need is patience.


And a chunk of cash lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> good to see that backplates help, was thinking of getting them just for looks (they're cheap, why not)
> 
> is there any reason why many went for the evga backplate over the Heatkiller? I prefer the heatkiller's look over evga's (yes I googled, not much came up)


Lol
I got em just for looks. My 680 came with a backplate and really like the look.

Titans came without backplates and since they are relatively cheap, I got em from EVGA just because of the brand.


----------



## TheGovernment

The thing with WC is (for me anyways) that I change out my stuff so often that it kind of makes you stay with what you have. I've figured out an easy way around this problem though, just build 2 gaming pc's and keep one on air lol. I WC my rig no to long ago and have already bought all new tubing and all sorts of new stuff. I just love to tinker!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Lol you might as well put your whole rig in the fridge or something.


DOOO EEEEET

GK110 for sure is the least responsive chip iv'e ever had when it comes to gains between air/water.

on the other hand, my 670's seemed to actually notice they were running super cool.


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I wish my balls were made of steel so I could finally go watercooling.


Yes you need that push to do it. I remember when i first went water cooling like 6 years ago. I fried my motherboard ROFL! but since i decided if i was going to try something so dangerous i was going to do it when i upgraded.

The same day i bought all my hardware is the day i tried it. I returned the motherboard 2 days later i bought it from micro center and just said it stopped working and got a new one lol.

2nd time around i was more careful and did not rush have not lost any component due to water damage since then. This will be my 6th water cooling system i have done. (current sig)

Just need to go for it but take it slow and be patient unlike me since my WOW addiction was hitting me hard at the time.

Was able to kick the habit it almost cost me my life!!
Happy to announce that i am WOW free now for 3 years =).


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My 1110 mhz boost capable Titan barely maintains 60fps on Tomb Raider with a 1440p resolution...
> 
> Finally something is making my Titan struggle a bit.


Turn down x4 SSAA to x2 SSAA. I got around 50fps from that. Same thing with Metro Last Light. A lot of Titan owners complained that they were getting rubbish fps until they realised Nvidia only recommends x2 SSAA unless you are running SLI Titans.


----------



## skupples

IARDAs... Iv'e done 2 different water loops, and multiple rebuilds on both. Iv'e yet to kill a single component. If a component gets wet dry it off ASAP, and let it sit for ~24hrs.

My balls are made of pewter at best, and i survived!

Cito, i'm sorry to hear you got sucked into that terrible game. Everything wrong with the MMO genre originated from world of warcraft. I was playing ff11 before, during, and after wow. Then moved on to Rift for Greenscale, ROS, Hammerknell, and Infernal Dawn. Once again, another game killed by the never ending drive to dumb down/nerf/trivialize content.

I still do not understand what drives devs to murder old content when ever new content is on the verge.
(i get that they want baddies to experience high end content, that alone is killing the genre)

Buut, i'm an old salty dog from the pre-wow era of mmos.


----------



## Cito

DAOC ftw releasing a new one fyi hopfully it captures the originals spirit.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> DAOC ftw releasing a new one fyi hopfully it captures the originals spirit.


That.... would be... interesting, to say the least.

Did anyone see the Official apology from the Firefall CEO???? bwahahahahhhahahahah

It's NEVER good when a development company makes the CEO apologize for the state of a game IN BETA.

also, the list of fixes did not include multi-monitor or SLI code fixes, sooo scratch that one off the list...

leading raids in rift on a multi-monitor multi-gpu system was amaazing!!!!

Also, metro:LL runs terrible for allot of people. The game seems to be poorly coded to utilize sli properly. I haven't really played it on one monitor, but i can tell you that across 3 monitors 2x ssaa even causes some fps drop. (3570k may be part of the problem)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Personally it was a money (a single loop just for the Titan would cost me around 300 euros minimum, the accelero cost me 65 euros including S&H) and practicality (even i have an open bench case i would still have to think a lot about where to place the pump and reservoir etc) reasons that made me take the aircooling route.
> 
> Personally i have no fear about the water cooling solution.
> 
> If you have the moneybut you are not confident enough then you can always pay someone with experience to do it for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My titan only worked aircooled until i got the waterblock by mail, a couple days later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my second one, i didnt bought it yet but the waterblock *IS* already waiting for her... (this reminds me of someone... MrTOOSHORT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> come one iARDAS my man! you can do it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> Yes you need that push to do it. I remember when i first went water cooling like 6 years ago. I fried my motherboard ROFL! but since i decided if i was going to try something so dangerous i was going to do it when i upgraded.
> 
> The same day i bought all my hardware is the day i tried it. I returned the motherboard 2 days later i bought it from micro center and just said it stopped working and got a new one lol.
> 
> 2nd time around i was more careful and did not rush have not lost any component due to water damage since then. This will be my 6th water cooling system i have done. (current sig)
> 
> Just need to go for it but take it slow and be patient unlike me since my WOW addiction was hitting me hard at the time.
> 
> Was able to kick the habit it almost cost me my life!!
> Happy to announce that i am WOW free now for 3 years =).


You guys have persuaded me to go for the Waterblock to be honest. I gotta find someone here to help me. I am a quick learner. Once someone shows it to me, I can definitaly do it myself later on 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Turn down x4 SSAA to x2 SSAA. I got around 50fps from that. Same thing with Metro Last Light. A lot of Titan owners complained that they were getting rubbish fps until they realised Nvidia only recommends x2 SSAA unless you are running SLI Titans.


I am using Geforce Experience options. FXAA is on, TreeFx is off but everything else is maxed.  Still hard to maintain 60 fps stable. I mean it is 60 most of the time but drops to 50s at times.


----------



## Arnie87

MY GTX titan gets 89-91 degrees on absolute maximum when game some hours.... fan speed gets 83-87% on 1,212V........ and 1150mhz core and +350mhz for mem.
Can someone tell me if this is right? I changed the coolpaste of gpu to IC24.. Room is like 25 degrees

But my case is just a micro atx with 1x 120mm intake and 135mm outtake (PSU)

Wonder what you guys get on stock cooler. I think 90 degrees aint so bad considering micro atx and quite warm room. I heard GTX 480/580 are basically same as titan when it comes to max temp...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> MY GTX titan gets 89-91 degrees on absolute maximum when game some hours.... fan speed gets 83-87% on 1,212V........ and 1150mhz core and +350mhz for mem.
> Can someone tell me if this is right? I changed the coolpaste of gpu to IC24.. Room is like 25 degrees
> 
> But my case is just a micro atx with 1x 120mm intake and 135mm outtake (PSU)
> 
> Wonder what you guys get on stock cooler. I think 90 degrees aint so bad considering micro atx and quite warm room. I heard GTX 480/580 are basically same as titan when it comes to max temp...


Well, i say its fine if your card doesnt throttle... are you using modded bios? but youre on the edge temps wise...
IMHO you should think about a case upgrade or go watercooling, ambient temps here where i live are around 30C as my radiators are outside my house i have to report to temps outside of course, my titan never goes above 55/60C heavy gaming.
My 2 cents...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You guys have persuaded me to go for the Waterblock to be honest. I gotta find someone here to help me. I am a quick learner. Once someone shows it to me, I can definitaly do it myself later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Geforce Experience options. FXAA is on, TreeFx is off but everything else is maxed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still hard to maintain 60 fps stable. I mean it is 60 most of the time but drops to 50s at times.


That's weird. I'm using 3570k and a single Titan and I can get around 48fps at 1440p with everything maxed out and x2 SSAA.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> MY GTX titan gets 89-91 degrees on absolute maximum when game some hours.... fan speed gets 83-87% on 1,212V........ and 1150mhz core and +350mhz for mem.
> Can someone tell me if this is right? I changed the coolpaste of gpu to IC24.. Room is like 25 degrees
> 
> But my case is just a micro atx with 1x 120mm intake and 135mm outtake (PSU)
> 
> Wonder what you guys get on stock cooler. I think 90 degrees aint so bad considering micro atx and quite warm room. I heard GTX 480/580 are basically same as titan when it comes to max temp...


That's way too hot. You need to keep your Titan below 80C to prevent heat degradation. Try opening the side of your casing and blowing a fan at it. If your temperature decreases, it means that the air flow in your casing is insufficient.


----------



## szeged

Got sli titans down to 15 fps on skyrim, I think its finally time to take off some mods, who really needs 4k basket and linen textures anyways









Also, I don't see how people can game at 80+ temps, I get mad when I see 35 or higher lol


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Got sli titans down to 15 fps on skyrim, I think its finally time to take off some mods, who really needs 4k basket and linen textures anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't see how people can game at 80+ temps, I get mad when I see 35 or higher lol


Lol. Try living in the tropics dude.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Lol. Try living in the tropics dude.


Florida is close enough lol. At work atm 100+ degrees here atm, it sucks lol.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, i say its fine if your card doesnt throttle... are you using modded bios? but youre on the edge temps wise...
> IMHO you should think about a case upgrade or go watercooling, ambient temps here where i live are around 30C as my radiators are outside my house i have to report to temps outside of course, my titan never goes above 55/60C heavy gaming.
> My 2 cents...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I use a Fractal 1000 case.......... yeah its pretty horrible airflow... i had Antec 1200 but was way too big for here.
So GPU will degrade?

At least if its not dead within 12 months.... next year i go for maxwell.. just like the fun of changing GPU's lots







+ overclock is fun


----------



## h2spartan

Sweet. finally broke 15k 3dmark 11

1228Mhz/1652Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6955588


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Florida is close enough lol. At work atm 100+ degrees here atm, it sucks lol.


Lol that's only 37 degrees Celsius. Try 38C with 90% humidity for the whole day. You'll sweat so much that your mousepad becomes slippery.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You guys have persuaded me to go for the Waterblock to be honest. I gotta find someone here to help me. I am a quick learner. Once someone shows it to me, I can definitaly do it myself later on


iARDAs

I am by no means an expert on WC. But I read a lot during this semester to build my first WC rig (see signature) and can point you out on good readings if you need (or want). Just drop a PM. One essential resource to me was Martinliquidlab page.

The basics are: planning, deciding on parts/ordering, waiting patiently for the parts to arrive (the most difficult part







) and building. I can not stress out enough how much planning it is quite important. About parts I guess everyone here would suggest you different stuff (there comes the reading part where you can decide with your own mind what you value and what part you should order - specially pump/rad/reservoir and blocks).

But it is a lot of fun


----------



## cravinmild

Hot here also. 110f/43c ( have pic). Sucks so bad and the ac will freeze i put below 75


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Lol that's only 37 degrees Celsius. Try 38C with 90% humidity for the whole day. You'll sweat so much that your mousepad becomes slippery.


ok boys don't fight over temp... He lives in north florida... I live in miami. so we break 100f (38c) 9 out of 12 months of the year, with well over 90% humidity, even at midnight...

It's "cool" out side when its under 90f
(inc post from some one in Ecuador)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Hot here also. 110f/43c ( have pic). Sucks so bad and the ac will freeze i put below 75


this is why we have double AC unit.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Lol that's only 37 degrees Celsius. Try 38C with 90% humidity for the whole day. You'll sweat so much that your mousepad becomes slippery.


its 90% humidity here 24/7 all year around lol.

also, used to live right on miami beach, that...that was hot lol.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> *its 90% humidity here 24/7 all year around lol.*
> 
> also, used to live right on miami beach, that...that was hot lol.


Yep, I feel you there. South Alabama is like hell sometimes!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Does it cool down at night because here in Arizona, it stays in the 100's


----------



## Gabrielzm

For those waiting on this looks like the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case was released!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Does it cool down at night because here in Arizona, it stays in the 100's


AZ heat> Florida's heat by far...

but... Miami's heat > Az's sun...



ok, just a BIT








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> For those waiting on this looks like the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case was released!


Wuuhhhhh? I'm surprised my sub to the page hasn't lit up.

I have two months of (inbetween) living in an apartment before i can start my rebuild =(


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I disagree. I lived in L.A. for a year and 105 degrees out west feels like about 80 here in the humid southeast. When the thermometer says 98 here it feels like 120 out there...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> AZ heat> Florida's heat by far...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> but... Miami's heat > Az's sun...
> 
> 
> 
> ok, just a BIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuhhhhh? I'm surprised my sub to the page hasn't lit up.
> 
> I have two months of (inbetween) living in an apartment before i can start my rebuild =(


arizonas heat does beat florida temperature wise, but most people from the west arent used to floridas humidity. it would suck coming from 120 degrees with low humidity to 100 degrees with insane humidity.


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys! a quick question! What are the differences between EK-FC TITAN XXL EDITION W/Backplate and EK-FC TITAN SE - ACETAL+NICKEL + EK-FC TITAN SE backplate?
besides the price difference, the XXL is more expensive than buying the SE block plus backplate!

Thanks

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys! a quick question! What are the differences between EK-FC TITAN XXL EDITION W/Backplate and EK-FC TITAN SE - ACETAL+NICKEL + EK-FC TITAN SE backplate?
> besides the price difference, the XXL is more expensive than buying the SE block plus backplate!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


the XXL has two more inches of PLASTIC... to cover up the back of the card.

so, one is full coverage, one is not. the waterblock is no bigger though.


----------



## skupples

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc-titan-xxl-edition-incl-backplate.html

(these are the blocks i got, i like full coverage. Even if it is 90% aesthetic.)


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys! a quick question! What are the differences between EK-FC TITAN XXL EDITION W/Backplate and EK-FC TITAN SE - ACETAL+NICKEL + EK-FC TITAN SE backplate?
> besides the price difference, the XXL is more expensive than buying the SE block plus backplate!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


It is a bigger block with a little different retention bracket. It's actually quite big, but very cool.
The cooling block is not bigger.


----------



## skupples

really strange, ocn HAD an "official" released thread. buuuut its gone, so i'm guessing it's still coming.

but...

http://benchmarkreviews.com/3396/phanteks-enthoo-primo-pc-case-released/

It looks small, but i bet its not. Also, supposed to have equal to or greater cooling space then 800D w/o hacking and slashing. Only down side is no bottom shelf, sideways psu.

its 250$, and i will be able to pick one up from performance-pc's around the same time as Ivy-E... It's calling my name to pimp.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the XXL has two more inches of PLASTIC... to cover up the back of the card.
> 
> so, one is full coverage, one is not. the waterblock is no bigger though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> It is a bigger block with a little different retention bracket. It's actually quite big, but very cool.
> The cooling block is not bigger.


Thats what i thought then; ive got 2 XXL blocks for my Titans but i saw these SE with backplate 25$ cheaper and for the looks almost exactly the same. so i asked you guys!
Most of the time OCN IS better than google!









Thanks guys

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thats what i thought then; ive got 2 XXL blocks for my Titans but i saw these SE with backplate 25$ cheaper and for the looks almost exactly the same. so i asked you guys!
> Most of the time OCN IS better than google!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Ed


So, i have to stick my tower in the car and drive it 20 miles, then take it up 10 stories... should i drain it?


----------



## Masta Squidge

EDIT: Wrong thread again. I do that a lot.


----------



## cravinmild

Well I floated the idea of watercooling the Titan (she mentioned the pc was extra noisy - from my titan ninja upgrade ) of watercooling the card. It didn't go down in flames







so I feel im safe to move forward with at least pricing out a modest loop for a single (right now) card and upgradable to two cards. Im only going to get one shot at this if she agrees so lets do it right







Whats the craziest rarest waterblock for a Titan you've come across. I see about five blocks total for a titan, im looking for something different if there is such a thing. Ill move this over to the watercooling section but I just wanted some input from you guys before to start that thread.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Well I floated the idea of watercooling the Titan (she mentioned the pc was extra noisy - from my titan ninja upgrade ) of watercooling the card. It didn't go down in flames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I feel im safe to move forward with at least pricing out a modest loop for a single (right now) card and upgradable to two cards. Im only going to get one shot at this if she agrees so lets do it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the craziest rarest waterblock for a Titan you've come across. I see about five blocks total for a titan, im looking for something different if there is such a thing. Ill move this over to the watercooling section but I just wanted some input from you guys before to start that thread.


Pretty much all of them are in stock now at FCPU:

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c311/s1879/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Blocks_VGA_-_Card_-_nVidia-GTX_Titan_Water_Blocks-Page1.html

The aquacomputer with the blackplate also on water looks awesome... I like my komodos too (Swiftech).

Cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Pretty much all of them are in stock now at FCPU:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c311/s1879/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Blocks_VGA_-_Card_-_nVidia-GTX_Titan_Water_Blocks-Page1.html
> 
> The aquacomputer with the blackplate also on water looks awesome... I like my komodos too (Swiftech).
> 
> Cheers


the back plate has a heat pipe that mounts into the link, it's not actually water cooled. IT is epic looking though.

swiftech comodo is the same thing as the hydro-copper block. minus the 30$ nv branding charge.


----------



## TheGovernment

I still like thew Razors the best out of all. The AQ is nice but I'm not a fan of how the block looks. The razors are just perfect IMO of course.


----------



## Arnie87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Lol that's only 37 degrees Celsius. Try 38C with 90% humidity for the whole day. You'll sweat so much that your mousepad becomes slippery.


Here in Holland its basically in summers 19 degrees (sometimes 15 or 25+) and in winters could be very cold or just 12 degrees....... temps are pretty low here basically, like that a lot more so you can go running (sport) without heat.

few days back was 35 degrees here... buh that sucks so hard... you cant do anything outside than.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Here in Holland its basically in summers 19 degrees (sometimes 15 or 25+) and in winters could be very cold or just 12 degrees....... temps are pretty low here basically, like that a lot more so you can go running (sport) without heat.
> 
> few days back was 35 degrees here... buh that sucks so hard... you cant do anything outside than.


The heat in my country is the main reason I went WC although my Titan is a rubbish overclocker.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Guess who just pulled number 88 spot 3DMARK 11 single gpu?
> 
> This guy.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6943359?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Guess who just pulled number 88 spot 3DMARK 11 single gpu?
> 
> This guy.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6943359?


sorry double post


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Here in Holland its basically in summers 19 degrees (sometimes 15 or 25+) and in winters could be very cold or just 12 degrees....... temps are pretty low here basically, like that a lot more so you can go running (sport) without heat.
> 
> few days back was 35 degrees here... buh that sucks so hard... you cant do anything outside than.


Thats cold? In Norway it is -30 to -40 celsius in the winter, hehe


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnie87*
> 
> Here in Holland its basically in summers 19 degrees (sometimes 15 or 25+) and in winters could be very cold or just 12 degrees....... temps are pretty low here basically, like that a lot more so you can go running (sport) without heat.
> 
> few days back was 35 degrees here... buh that sucks so hard... you cant do anything outside than.


I was up in Amsterdam a couple weeks ago, the weather was AWESOME. The cafes were pretty good too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I was up in Amsterdam a couple weeks ago, the weather was AWESOME. The cafes were pretty good too


Uh, I can`t run my card more than 1202 mhz on core


----------



## flexus

EVGA released 780 classified why didn`t we see Titan classified? Was it restricted to use custom PCB on Titans and why was it not on 780?


----------



## cravinmild

Nvidia restricted the titan to Nvidias' own design specs, no alterations other than a different cooler. The 780 has none of these restrictions (except limited to 3way sli) so venders are free to produce custom pcb designs.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Uh, I can`t run my card more than 1202 mhz on core


I can't run mine more than about 1162.

But I did make it well past 88th place.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*


So, I noticed you are not on the single GPU 3dmark11 performance preset list. At all. At least not with that score of 15125.

Link to that score?

Neither is the 15168 score either.

I assume you need to have a login for your score to be posted up? You guys should really get on that if that is the case.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I was up in Amsterdam a couple weeks ago, the weather was AWESOME. The cafes were pretty good too











1228Mhz/1652Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6955588

I think I'd be around 31 in the single gpu HOF but my processor is holding me back. I could overclock it more but I am thinking about investing in a 2011 cpu/motherboard. Maybe the 4930k when it comes out.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Nice job, I just consider the HOF to be a set of rules for a competition. Abide by the rules or you don't get to play the game, you know what I mean?

That is why I am placed on the list, and there are many people with higher scores who don't come close.

There is a guy with a 680 who scored like 19k single GPU, except he was using lucid logix (basically hybrid SLI for the integrated graphics) and an unapproved driver.

For all intents and purposes, that is basically cheating.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I do not agree however with the fact that there is a 690 on the single GPU list.

The 690 is not a single GPU, period. Either the list is named incorrectly, or the rules aren't very tight on what defines a single gpu.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Nice job, I just consider the HOF to be a set of rules for a competition. Abide by the rules or you don't get to play the game, you know what I mean?
> 
> That is why I am placed on the list, and there are many people with higher scores who don't come close.
> 
> There is a guy with a 680 who scored like 19k single GPU, except he was using lucid logix (basically hybrid SLI for the integrated graphics) and an unapproved driver.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, that is basically cheating.


Oh yes,I definitely agree with what you say. I need to re-run 3dmark11 using whql driver (currently using the latest beta). I'm not sure the difference would be remarkable though


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Eh, my graphics score wasn't that great but my 3960X score brings it up! This is just the score from my Titan vs 7970 thread so it was only at 1150MHz....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Nice job, I just consider the HOF to be a set of rules for a competition. Abide by the rules or you don't get to play the game, you know what I mean?
> 
> That is why I am placed on the list, and there are many people with higher scores who don't come close.
> 
> There is a guy with a 680 who scored like 19k single GPU, except he was using lucid logix (basically hybrid SLI for the integrated graphics) and an unapproved driver.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, that is basically cheating.


The HOF does get dual gpus in the single gpu category, or bugged scores in the HOF sometimes. They do get fixed but it can take a while.
There are bugs when submitting HOF scores as well, sub a score that makes hall of fame, then beat it 5 minutes later, the second score (although valid) won't always show up in HOF.


----------



## Swolern

I did a scaling rundown of 2,3,& 4-way Titans @ 7680x1440. http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The HOF does get dual gpus in the single gpu category, or bugged scores in the HOF sometimes. They do get fixed but it can take a while.
> There are bugs when submitting HOF scores as well, sub a score that makes hall of fame, then beat it 5 minutes later, the second score (although valid) won't always show up in HOF.


I guess I don't have that much of a problem with it, when we are still comparing $1000 cards here.

But before the titan came out, it would have been a little OP to have the 690 listed in the single GPU benchmark when the only other option was a 7970/680 single GPU.


----------



## max883

Just played some battlefeald 3 on my 60.inc 4K display With my SLi Titans runing at 1250.mhz gpu and mem 7000.mhz wateer cooled









bf3 looks amazing in 3840 x 2160 reselution


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Just played some battlefeald 3 on my 60.inc 4K display With my SLi Titans runing at 1250.mhz gpu and mem 7000.mhz wateer cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf3 looks amazing in 3840 x 2160 reselution


Too bad that is offset by the fact that the screen isn't 60hz though.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, I noticed you are not on the single GPU 3dmark11 performance preset list. At all. At least not with that score of 15125.
> 
> Link to that score?
> 
> Neither is the 15168 score either.
> 
> I assume you need to have a login for your score to be posted up? You guys should really get on that if that is the case.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945058
What do I need to log in to? Talking about registering on that site? I am just playing with settings. When I get my computer dialed in, I will think about it.
I am already on HWbot, same username. That's what the screenshot I posted was for. I also post them up in my build thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1228Mhz/1652Mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6955588
> 
> I think I'd be around 31 in the single gpu HOF but my processor is holding me back. I could overclock it more but I am thinking about investing in a 2011 cpu/motherboard. Maybe the 4930k when it comes out.


Damn, I want your physics score. What was your BCLK/Strap/Multi for that run? What memory clocks and MHz?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OK, so I got the GPU score up a bit....


----------



## Jhors2

Hey Guys,
I really haven't decided what I want to do. Originally I was planning on getting tri GTX 780s for my new computer build however the more research I do the more I want to get atleast 2 titans instead. The main issues I have with my current build is running out of VRAM on a 3 display setup with some titles like Skyrim and GTA IV with mods installed. Do you guys have any input on this? Am I really wasting the extra cash for the extra VRAM or is it worth while in most current titles with heavy mods?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

On a three display setup the 6GB of VRAM on SLI Titans would definitely be better for you in my opinion. Sure the 780's do fine with Nvidia surround for the most part but you really need more than 3GB if you are going with 3 x 1440p or wish to run settings up to max....


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> OK, so I got the GPU score up a bit....


Nice score all around! I want your cpu, please!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I really haven't decided what I want to do. Originally I was planning on getting tri GTX 780s for my new computer build however the more research I do the more I want to get atleast 2 titans instead. The main issues I have with my current build is running out of VRAM on a 3 display setup with some titles like Skyrim and GTA IV with mods installed. Do you guys have any input on this? Am I really wasting the extra cash for the extra VRAM or is it worth while in most current titles with heavy mods?


since you listed two huge mod-heavy games, I can tell you having a 6gb vram pool to use is extremely satisfying. anyone who doesn't enjoy these games would probably be better off with 780's, but being able to whore every hi res texture mod is awesome (if it's less than 4k, I won't take it unless that's all that's available)

other games still aren't pushing vram usage up that high on my 5890x1080 though (sadly). AA can take up some, but on Titan SLi, I'm at the limit of gpu horsepower to render AA even though there's plenty of vram left

and how knows what we'll see with the next gen games. at least with SLi, if you're out of power, just add cards. Out of vram? well....you're stuck, more cards don't add vram

tempted to get a 3rd Titan...


----------



## guru2244

hello guys

i guess i am unfortunate , i have 2 titans sc edition with bad asic both 62% , one can oc to ~1130 but the other cant even get to 1100 stable , it reaches 1090 stable , what can i do to improve oc , will the moded bios help me here ? or should i consider rma ?

btw my spects :

3930k @4.7

16 gb ram @2133

psu sapphire 1250w pure edition

2x titan gtx sc edition


----------



## guru2244

hello guys

i guess i am unfortunate , i have 2 titans sc edition with bad asic both 62% , one can oc to ~1130 but the other cant even get to 1100 stable , it reaches 1090 stable , what can i do to improve oc , will the moded bios help me here ? or should i consider rma ?

btw my spects :

3930k @4.7

16 gb ram @2133

psu sapphire 1250w pure edition

2x titan gtx sc edition


----------



## signalpuke

Flash the Bios. The stock bios is crap.
Don't worry about ASIC, no one knows how it is calculated, so until then it means nothing.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> hello guys
> 
> i guess i am unfortunate , i have 2 titans sc edition with bad asic both 62% , one can oc to ~1130 but the other cant even get to 1100 stable , it reaches 1090 stable , what can i do to improve oc , will the moded bios help me here ? or should i consider rma ?
> 
> btw my spects :
> 
> 3930k @4.7
> 
> 16 gb ram @2133
> 
> psu sapphire 1250w pure edition
> 
> 2x titan gtx sc edition


I feel you man. My Titan only does 1097MHz in game. You can't rma based on that as your Titan can reach the specified boost clock.


----------



## guru2244

i will try , but is there a safe bios for say ~1120/50 with 1.21 volt , all the bioses i saw are aiming for ~1170-1200 core
i dont think my gpu will handle this ,isnt there a bios for beginners ?


----------



## guru2244

its on the stock bios , right ? did you try diferent one that improved the oc ?


----------



## OccamRazor

titansvl7.zip 132k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> i will try , but is there a safe bios for say ~1120/50 with 1.21 volt , all the bioses i saw are aiming for ~1170-1200 core
> i dont think my gpu will handle this ,isnt there a bios for beginners ?


Try this one, Its the TI (techinferno bios by Svl7) basically doesnt have any boost, install precisionx or nvidia inspector, cranck volts up to 1,212v and keep testing upping the speeds increment by increment (13mhz), these are the real clocks:1110,1124,1137,1150,1163,1176 and so on!

Good luck with the testing!









Go here and download the v03: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html

Ed


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I feel you man. My Titan only does 1097MHz in game. You can't rma based on that as your Titan can reach the specified boost clock.


That is how my Titan was. 62% and overclocked like crap. But getting this classy gives me more appreciation of how powerful the Titan is. You really have to have a really good 780 to match a Titan once both are overclocked to the max. If Nvidia would just allow a Classified or Lightning Titan... that would be so bad @$$!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is how my Titan was. 62% and overclocked like crap. But getting this classy gives me more appreciation of how powerful the Titan is. You really have to have a really good 780 to match a Titan once both are overclocked to the max. If Nvidia would just allow a Classified or Lightning Titan... that would be so bad @$$!


Yes, you need at leat 170/200mhz more to match a Titan, i had the chance to sell my ASIC 69%/1150mhz Titan and get 780 SLI but ending up getting another Titan because the chances to get 2x 780 @ 1250+mhz was unreal...









Ed


----------



## guru2244

i cant get that bios , i regisrtrated but it does not let me download from that site:-( can you upload it here please ? thanks,

where can i fined a good guid for flashing gpu bios thruogh windows not dos .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> i cant get that bios , i regisrtrated but it does not let me download from that site:-( can you upload it here please ? thanks,
> 
> where can i fined a good guid for flashing gpu bios thruogh windows not dos .


(Svl7 bios removed due to owners request) any requests to me for Svl7 bios will be forwarded to: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3454-nvidia-gtx-titan-modified-vbios-more-control-better-overclocking.html

Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


just make sure you rename the bios file to x.rom, put it inside flash tool folder and click run!









This is the easy way, but i advise you to go through the basics to learn properly how to flash! IMHO of course!









Ed

Go to the first page [email protected] owners club theres a guide there or go here: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/34


----------



## guru2244

thanks man i appreciate it ! hope it will work out


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Found out last night that my second Titan is actually benching at 1241MHz!







Never realized it was such a good clocker!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Found out last night that my second Titan is actually benching at 1241MHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized it was such a good clocker!


What benchmarks?


----------



## h2spartan

Okay here's a valid run at 1228/1652 on 320.49 whql I would be #30 HOF single gpu.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6965653


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Found out last night that my second Titan is actually benching at 1241MHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized it was such a good clocker!


I used to like you until you told us this.

Now....not so much.


----------



## dpoverlord

Ok friends,

Need to bench my system with SLI Titans, Skyrim is definitely not a worthwhile test as it does not benefit from SLI Much...

This way I can decide my next upgrade. All help appreciated.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok friends,
> 
> Need to bench my system with SLI Titans, Skyrim is definitely not a worthwhile test as it does not benefit from SLI Much...
> 
> This way I can decide my next upgrade. All help appreciated.


Run Unigine Valley. There's a thread on here that several Titan SLI users have posted in. You should end up between 120-140 fps roughly.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> i will try , but is there a safe bios for say ~1120/50 with 1.21 volt , all the bioses i saw are aiming for ~1170-1200 core
> i dont think my gpu will handle this ,isnt there a bios for beginners ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/12670#post_20509204


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What benchmarks?


Jut 3dmark11 so far. My GPU score is still lower than yours but I still have a lot of testing to do...


----------



## wadec22

anyone tried the accelero xtreme III on a titan or 780? I have one of my titans on water but the other is on stock air. my loop includes my cpu and a 360 rad. my case is pretty small so I don't want to try and add any more rad space.

thinking the xtreme may be a nice touch for my air cooled titan...


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Nvidia restricted the titan to Nvidias' own design specs, no alterations other than a different cooler. The 780 has none of these restrictions (except limited to 3way sli) so venders are free to produce custom pcb designs.


Yes but I wonder why the Titans where restricted and not the 780


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, I noticed you are not on the single GPU 3dmark11 performance preset list. At all. At least not with that score of 15125.
> 
> Link to that score?
> 
> Neither is the 15168 score either.
> 
> I assume you need to have a login for your score to be posted up? You guys should really get on that if that is the case.


I haven`t done any benching since I got the the Titan in April so I guess I did not bother


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I did a scaling rundown of 2,3,& 4-way Titans @ 7680x1440. http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling


How does the Titians in SLI perform regarding frame latency, does it increase much comparied with a single card?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Too bad that is offset by the fact that the screen isn't 60hz though.


Does it mean you only get 30 hz on those screens with current hdmi version?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes but I wonder why the Titans where restricted and not the 780


Maybe since it's less risk for MSI and EVGA to eat the cost of damaged GTX 780s than GTX Titans. Either way it's lame and everyone involved should be ashamed for allowing a $699 GPU to beat a $999 GPU.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Maybe since it's less risk for MSI and EVGA to eat the cost of damaged GTX 780s than GTX Titans. Either way it's lame and everyone involved should be ashamed for allowing a $699 GPU to beat a $999 GPU.


Maybe so and yes it is lame. Nvidia should have made a better board to handle the Titan in the first place, but they may not want to give us that kind of power so we won`t upgrade when Maxwell is out, hehe.
I think they could make every generation a lot more powerfull if they wanted, but it is also business and cost. But we payed good money for the Titan and it should have included a kick ass PCB.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Maybe since it's less risk for MSI and EVGA to eat the cost of damaged GTX 780s than GTX Titans. Either way it's lame and everyone involved should be ashamed for allowing a $699 GPU to beat a $999 GPU.


Beat? where? only price wise IMHO!
Youll only see 780 beating titans when and if they release those famed aircooled 780´s @1400mhz, still your 1230/50mhz titan beats it hands down!
on average for a 780 to beat a titan needs 170/200mhz more on the core...
i had the chance to got 780 sli a while ago but ending with another titan and probably will go for a third one down the road, it would be a very difficult task to get two 780´s that Oc to 1250+ mhz, just go to their thread, there are 780´s that dont even go over 1130mhz...
Ask "criminal" his thoughts about going from titans to 780´s...
All this IMHO of course...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Maybe so and yes it is lame. Nvidia should have made a better board to handle the Titan in the first place, but they may not want to give us that kind of power so we won`t upgrade when Maxwell is out, hehe.
> I think they could make every generation a lot more powerfull if they wanted, but it is also business and cost. But we payed good money for the Titan and it should have included a kick ass PCB.


and better vrms...








at least if we wanted to go hardmod on the voltage but with 1,212v there were no need for more so they went cheap on it...
There are titans AND 780´s burning with as little as 1,30v... the first one (that we know of anyway) burned with 1,35v - 1,40v
"FtW 420" has his titan zombie @1,33v @1350mhz if im not mistaken and its still running fine...
Its all a gamble anyway... a roulette, you can never know what youll end up with in the end...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Will my [email protected],8ghz bottleneck my Titans SLI @ 5760x1080? is it by much or its not worth the change ($$$$) to socket 2011?
i only game, no benchies for me!







how many fps are we talking about?

Thanks guys

Ed


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> and better vrms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least if we wanted to go hardmod on the voltage but with 1,212v there were no need for more so they went cheap on it...
> There are titans AND 780´s burning with as little as 1,30v... the first one (that we know of anyway) burned with 1,35v - 1,40v
> "FtW 420" has his titan zombie @1,33v @1350mhz if im not mistaken and its still running fine...
> Its all a gamble anyway... a roulette, you can never know what youll end up with in the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yes, but do you think it would have happend if the board had better vrms as the classified with 1,3v?
I know my Titan would be a beast with 1,3v, but don`t want to hardmod it just with voltmod as the vrms is weak.
Maybe buy a 780 classified and use the chips from the Titan, haha. I wonder if it is possible, hehe


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes, but do you think it would have happend if the board had better vrms as the classified with 1,3v?
> I know my Titan would be a beast with 1,3v, but don`t want to hardmod it just with voltmod as the vrms is weak.
> Maybe buy a 780 classified and use the chips from the Titan, haha. I wonder if it is possible, hehe


Well it would burn up like the others, because its human nature, to push ahead untill it burns!







ehehehehehe

Its not much to voltmodd it... just a couple specks of solder... and a voided warranty...









Ed


----------



## szeged

Turned my ac down a bit more over the weekend.

3 hours of skyrim and Crysis3 all completely maxed out highest temp was 30c









Really thinking about getting a 4930k and rampage extreme when they come out and grab a 3rd titan. Why? Because why not!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Beat? where? only price wise IMHO!
> Youll only see 780 beating titans when and if they release those famed aircooled 780´s @1400mhz, still your 1230/50mhz titan beats it hands down!
> on average for a 780 to beat a titan needs 170/200mhz more on the core...
> i had the chance to got 780 sli a while ago but ending with another titan and probably will go for a third one down the road, it would be a very difficult task to get two 780´s that Oc to 1250+ mhz, just go to their thread, there are 780´s that dont even go over 1130mhz...
> Ask "criminal" his thoughts about going from titans to 780´s...
> All this IMHO of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


You rang?









Titan is still the most [email protected] gpu to ever be released! I was extremely frustrated with my Titan, because it was very average at best, but I really had to push this Classy to get that ~5% increase I saw in Valley. It really does show the immense power of the Titan and I will say it again, Nvidia should have allowed beefier VRMs and a little more voltage with the Titan. The Titan would really demolish everything if they would just allow 1.3v.


----------



## guru2244

well i flashed my weak card and it does not boot , no monitor respond nothing , it was a bad try , my first card is ok ,didnt flashed it , how do i restor my original bios , i saved it by gpuz
but nvflash dont let me flash it it say "invalid guid sorce specified must be dedicated or somting..." btw i can see by gpuz the new bios but my system dont recognize the card ! only the one that i didnt flash

help needed !!


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> well i flashed my weak card and it does not boot , no monitor respond nothing , it was a bad try , my first card is ok ,didnt flashed it , how do i restor my original bios , i saved it by gpuz
> but nvflash dont let me flash it it say "invalid guid sorce specified must be dedicated or somting..." btw i can see by gpuz the new bios but my system dont recognize the card ! only the one that i didnt flash
> 
> help needed !!


Ok, so, you flashed your second card, it was successful, but upon reboot, your card was not booting?
But if you use it as second card you are able to see it in gpuz?

All you need to do it reflash your gpu. Just install your bad-flash gpu in second slot and your good card in first slot.
Reopen NvFlash and reflash your second card with your original bios.
You need to specify the second card with -i option.
So: NvFlash -4 -5 -6 -i[card number] [biosname].rom


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> well i flashed my weak card and it does not boot , no monitor respond nothing , it was a bad try , my first card is ok ,didnt flashed it , how do i restor my original bios , i saved it by gpuz
> but nvflash dont let me flash it it say "invalid guid sorce specified must be dedicated or somting..." btw i can see by gpuz the new bios but my system dont recognize the card ! only the one that i didnt flash
> 
> help needed !!


You should be able to put your good card as the display card and then flash your second card using the appropriate switch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Ok, so, you flashed your second card, it was successful, but upon reboot, your card was not booting?
> But if you use it as second card you are able to see it in gpuz?
> 
> All you need to do it reflash your gpu. Just install your bad-flash gpu in second slot and your good card in first slot.
> Reopen NvFlash and reflash your second card with your original bios.
> You need to specify the second card with -i option.
> So: NvFlash -4 -5 -6 -i[card number] [biosname].rom


There you go.


----------



## guru2244

thanks guys i have just restored my original bios


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Really thinking about getting a 4930k and rampage extreme when they come out and grab a 3rd titan. Why? Because why not!


^^^
This


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan is still the most [email protected] gpu to ever be released! I was extremely frustrated with my Titan, because it was very average at best, but I really had to push this Classy to get that ~5% increase I saw in Valley. It really does show the immense power of the Titan and I will say it again, Nvidia should have allowed beefier VRMs and a little more voltage with the Titan. The Titan would really demolish everything if they would just allow 1.3v.


And 780 would stay on supermarket shelves forever - now you can see why nvidia restrict Titan pcb to reference one


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan is still the most [email protected] gpu to ever be released! I was extremely frustrated with my Titan, because it was very average at best, but I really had to push this Classy to get that ~5% increase I saw in Valley. It really does show the immense power of the Titan and I will say it again, Nvidia should have allowed beefier VRMs and a little more voltage with the Titan. The Titan would really demolish everything if they would just allow 1.3v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> And 780 would stay on supermarket shelves forever - now you can see why nvidia restrict Titan pcb to reference one


Not only that but i have a suspicion that maxwell wont be that much faster in the beginning (probably will play the same 600 trick on us, full parts in the end of cycle)
and a volted Titan would also cripple sales.
IMHO as always.

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Run Unigine Valley. There's a thread on here that several Titan SLI users have posted in. You should end up between 120-140 fps roughly.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


I am definitely doing something wrong...

Any other tweaks I can do? below is 1920x1080 then father down is 2560x1600 and 8050x1600
Score of 4060

Then I O/C the CPU to 4.2GHZ and got: a score of 4123


Because for 2 Titans it looks like more score is REALLY BAD

Maybe I should try changing my Titan Overclock? Are you guys using K-Boost? I have not overclocked my two Titans but I am going to try the bench with this:
Power Target = 106%
Temp target = 90 degres
GPU Clock offset +120
Mem +80

I have not used K-boost any things you guys would recommend that score was not even on my 3 monitors or on 2560 x 1600 but was at 1920x1080.... I should be doing much better no?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am definitely doing something wrong...
> 
> Maybe I should try changing my Titan Overclock? Are you guys using K-Boost? I have not overclocked my two Titans but I am going to try the bench with this:
> Power Target = 106%
> Temp target = 90 degres
> GPU Clock offset +90
> Mem +71
> 
> I have not used K-boost any things you guys would recommend that score was not even on my 3 monitors or on 2560 x 1600 but was at 1920x1080.... I should be doing much better no?


There is something funny going on, yes. My stock Titan SC gets 70 fps. My highest of 81 is with a modded bios. Running them with no OC you should still be 30fps higher than what you are.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There is something funny going on, yes. My stock Titan SC gets 70 fps. My highest of 81 is with a modded bios. Running them with no OC you should still be 30fps higher than what you are.


Do you think it's the I7-930 setup?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Do you think it's the I7-930 setup?


I would say the i7 930 setup is very possibly limiting your fps there. There are portions of valley where scaling from 2 to 3 and esp 3 - 4 cards does not add fps, and it shows in the final benchmark numbers. Heaven is more gpu dependant. If you are running a 930 with titan sli, please give those titans all tge support they deserve with a cpu upgrade


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Do you think it's the I7-930 setup?


Probably yes, but not to arquitectural differences cpu wise IMHO (although its 3 generations behind, +- 30% slower) but speed, if you could OC your Cpu to, say, 4.4/6ghz it would lessen the bottleneck but IMHE you should upgrade unless you play games that are not cpu dependant, your cpu with a big OC still kicks!









Ed


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Do you think it's the I7-930 setup?


No, the i7-930 at the 4.1 you're running it at should be fine.

I have no experience with SLI myself. Hopefully some others will chime in for help.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably yes, but not to arquitectural differences cpu wise IMHO (although its 3 generations behind, +- 30% slower) but speed, if you could OC your Cpu to, say, 4.4/6ghz it would lessen the bottleneck but IMHE you should upgrade unless you play games that are not cpu dependant, your cpu with a big OC still kicks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Thanks, yeah the O/C on the CPU was pretty good. Everything is on Air. I was thinking of upgrading in September or waiting for the next BIG update. But something is telling me whats holding me back may not be the CPU...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No, the i7-930 at the 4.1 you're running it at should be fine.
> I have no experience with SLI myself. Hopefully some others will chime in for help.


I have not watercooled or setup anything along these lines, are there other settings on my Titan? I wanted to buy a third Titan since I saw on craigslist they had some SC for $800 used... But I have 2 non SC so that would not make sense, plus on my MOBO 3 titans won't fit.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No, the i7-930 at the 4.1 you're running it at should be fine.
> 
> I have no experience with SLI myself. Hopefully some others will chime in for help.


Yeah, I think 4.1 is okay.

I think you are experiencing some type of driver issue. Either reinstall Windows or do a clean install of your Nvidia drivers. I also suggest running http://treexy.com/products/driver-fusion, but I know others have had bad experience with such tools.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I think 4.1 is okay.
> 
> I think you are experiencing some type of driver issue. Either reinstall Windows or do a clean install of your Nvidia drivers. I also suggest running http://treexy.com/products/driver-fusion, but I know others have had bad experience with such tools.


Just did a fresh install of windows when I got the Samsung Pro 840, Driver wise I rolled back my windows to a previous version. The only big thing that is boosting it is O/C in Precision X but I am thinking that it won't go higher than +120 GPU +80 Mem as I am on air and Temps hovered around 70-75C .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Just did a fresh install of windows when I got the Samsung Pro 840, Driver wise I rolled back my windows to a previous version. The only big thing that is boosting it is O/C in Precision X but I am thinking that it won't go higher than +120 GPU +80 Mem as I am on air and Temps hovered around 70-75C .


Are you using a modded bios? what volts are you running those clocks?

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Are you using a modded bios? what volts are you running those clocks?
> 
> Ed


I am using EVGA Precision, no mods or anything like that? I know when I O/C the CPU my score jumps another 150/200 points though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Do you know of a more detailed description on that mod, like step by step? I just find the image and nothing more. I likt to know what volt is default after installing the trimpot.
> Anyone here that has done this mod?


Go here my friend, ill Pm you later! http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=233371#post233371

Cheers

Ed


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go here my friend, ill Pm you later! http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=233371#post233371
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned of warranty fraud discussion and any replies afterward. Please no further discussion regarding this.

Please follow *TOS* rules as we cannot condone circumvention against another company and posting regarding defrauding with other members.
Quote:


> You have confirmed that it complies with your local laws and with the laws present within Canada and the US.
> 
> This includes discussion of any form of Piracy or DMCA violations, warranty, RMA or retail store return policy fraud.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am using EVGA Precision, no mods or anything like that? I know when I O/C the CPU my score jumps another 150/200 points though.


*EDIT: I O/C the system to 4.3 and 4,4 GHZ my below 4123 1920x1080 score was the highest. After O/C the CPU to 4.4 and GPU offset to +120 and +100 Mem, I still did not beat that score. I am really curious as to whats holding me back*

I went ahead and realized that when I was running 1920x1080 it was running in a windows not full screen mode. Before changing any more O/C I went back ran it again disabling dwm.exe and explorer.exe
I feel something is wrong with the Titans though. Whenever I push the GPU Clock Offset past 120 to 140+ the GPU resets and won't do anything else. For example, it loads the benchmark then it goes ahead after 5 secs and restarts the video card drivers.
I got 4619 which is better though


----------



## babarasghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> *EDIT: I O/C the system to 4.3 and 4,4 GHZ my below 4123 1920x1080 score was the highest. After O/C the CPU to 4.4 and GPU to +140 CPU and +100 Mem, I still did not beat that score. I am really curious as to whats holding me back*
> 
> I went ahead and realized that when I was running 1920x1080 it was running in a windows not full screen mode. Before changing any more O/C I went back ran it again disabling dwm.exe and explorer.exe
> Scire 4498.... I still feel that something is wrong though. Any thoughts?I tried replicating "damstr" who also had an i7-930.
> 
> settings were +120 CPU clock offset +!00 mem clock offset. I tried to raise the speed of GPU1 but it does not feel stable.


may be pci-2 vs pcie - 3 ... since ur on x58 chipset ... just may b


----------



## signalpuke

Why are your temps so high on the second card? Might be getting throttled?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> *EDIT: I O/C the system to 4.3 and 4,4 GHZ my below 4123 1920x1080 score was the highest. After O/C the CPU to 4.4 and GPU offset to +120 and +100 Mem, I still did not beat that score. I am really curious as to whats holding me back*
> 
> I went ahead and realized that when I was running 1920x1080 it was running in a windows not full screen mode. Before changing any more O/C I went back ran it again disabling dwm.exe and explorer.exe
> I feel something is wrong with the Titans though. Whenever I push the GPU Clock Offset past 120 to 140+ the GPU resets and won't do anything else. For example, it loads the benchmark then it goes ahead after 5 secs and restarts the video card drivers.
> I got 4619 which is better though


Tried max voltage?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> *EDIT: I O/C the system to 4.3 and 4,4 GHZ my below 4123 1920x1080 score was the highest. After O/C the CPU to 4.4 and GPU offset to +120 and +100 Mem, I still did not beat that score. I am really curious as to whats holding me back*
> 
> I went ahead and realized that when I was running 1920x1080 it was running in a windows not full screen mode. Before changing any more O/C I went back ran it again disabling dwm.exe and explorer.exe
> I feel something is wrong with the Titans though. Whenever I push the GPU Clock Offset past 120 to 140+ the GPU resets and won't do anything else. For example, it loads the benchmark then it goes ahead after 5 secs and restarts the video card drivers.
> I got 4619 which is better though


try a modded bios and max the volts, if the clocks are too high and the volts not high enough, the driver resets, take care of the throttle first by flashing a modded bios, then max the volts and crank the fan (if youre on air) to 100% (again modded bios allows you to) normally its set to 85%
and lets see your babies fly...









Ed


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go here my friend, ill Pm you later! http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=233371#post233371
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Trimpot and multimeter ordered







Could you look at the last question I send you ?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> try a modded bios and max the volts, if the clocks are too high and the volts not high enough, the driver resets, take care of the throttle first by flashing a modded bios, then max the volts and crank the fan (if youre on air) to 100% (again modded bios allows you to) normally its set to 85%
> and lets see your babies fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


EDIT: Ok went and raised the cpu to 4.3 gpu mem offset to +200

Edit2:
Raised Vcore to 1.375 and QPI to 1.375
Went up 40 points to 4646, is this good? I raised the EVGA Precision to GPU Clock offset= +125 Mem Clock Offset to +300 It's interesting that I can raise the mem clock offset so much is this safe?


Thoughts? Is +300 for the Mem clock safe? Can I go higher on the GPU CLOCK offset before modding the bios?

I tested it at +500 mem clock offset and only boosted another 10 on my score. Whats safe for mem clocks on this card?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> EDIT: Ok went and raised the cpu to 4.3 gpu mem offset to +200
> 
> Edit2:
> Raised Vcore to 1.375 and QPI to 1.375
> Went up 40 points to 4646, is this good? I raised the EVGA Precision to GPU Clock offset= +125 Mem Clock Offset to +300 It's interesting that I can raise the mem clock offset so much is this safe?
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Is +300 for the Mem clock safe? Can I go higher on the GPU CLOCK offset before modding the bios?
> 
> I tested it at +500 mem clock offset and only boosted another 10 on my score. Whats safe for mem clocks on this card?


yes it is safe untill you see artifacts, then back down the memory 100mhz, but one thing is benchmarks, another are games!
usually you get higher gpu core and higher mem clocks in benchmarks but gaming wise it will crash!
Test core clock OC with farcry 3 and memory OC with crysis 3! (GPU OC test not CPU) your cpu must be stable otherwise it will crash and you never know if it was the CPU or the GPU!
90% of all original bios throttle one way or the other, dont waste your time with the original, backit up through GPUz and save it for a rainy day...








Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

How often should the Stock air cooler be cleaned on Titans? I got a thin film if dust on the fans and wondering if I should disassemble it to clean the insides.

Has anybody taken the cooler apart for cleaning?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> How often should the Stock air cooler be cleaned on Titans? I got a thin film if dust on the fans and wondering if I should disassemble it to clean the insides.
> 
> Has anybody taken the cooler apart for cleaning?


Just use a compressed air can to blow out the dust.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh well, 1241MHz only seems to be stable in 3dmark11. I can do 1215MHz in Valley and only 1202MHz in Firestrike. Still not a bad score:


----------



## Jpmboy

Did you sell your other card?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No, just testing the second one since I never really did...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No, just testing the second one since I never really did...


I never tested my second card either. Just slapped it in the case and matched the 1st cards speed.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Just use a compressed air can to blow out the dust.


No disassembly required?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No disassembly required?[/quote
> 
> No if you can blow from the exhaust out the fan if your worried about dust but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Oh well, 1241MHz only seems to be stable in 3dmark11. I can do 1215MHz in Valley and only 1202MHz in Firestrike. Still not a bad score:


Nice! Can I get the link to that score? I want to see your FPS in each scene. The last scene always KILLS my score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1016224


----------



## signalpuke

How do you guys have your PhysX settings?
Is it auto, or do you force the GPU or CPU?


----------



## Evange

Auto.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> try a modded bios and max the volts, if the clocks are too high and the volts not high enough, the driver resets, take care of the throttle first by flashing a modded bios, then max the volts and crank the fan (if youre on air) to 100% (again modded bios allows you to) normally its set to 85%
> and lets see your babies fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


So I was playing late last night and the video card kept on crashing and rebooting the system

Before the crash event viewer read:
Quote:


> Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.


Quote:


> "Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected."


Quote:


> The description for Event ID 1 from source NvStreamSvc cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> The following information was included with the event:
> 
> NvStreamSvc
> NvVAD endpoint registered successfully [0]


Which leads me to believe it was the GPU, I turned off K-boost and downclocked. Do you think it's throttling? I have not flashed yet _(I plan to yes listening to everyones advice, I just don't know which bios or how)_ but I know the top card GPU 1 is always 40mhz slower than card #2 and is also 5-10C hotter. Makes sense since it's on the top


Also from the photos you can see why thiis motherboard won't fit 3 titans unless I get a new mobo, or find somethign to cut the metal on the bottom.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> How do you guys have your PhysX settings?
> Is it auto, or do you force the GPU or CPU?


Depends on the game. Sometimes I get better fps when offloading physx to a specified gpu, but this is only when there's a bottleneck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Also from the photos you can see why thiis motherboard won't fit 3 titans unless I get a new mobo, or find somethign to cut the metal on the bottom.


Looks like it's time to upgrade cases anyway to give those Titans the luxury they deserve


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I was playing late last night and the video card kept on crashing and rebooting the system
> 
> Before the crash event viewer read:
> 
> Which leads me to believe it was the GPU, I turned off K-boost and downclocked. Do you think it's throttling? I have not flashed yet _(I plan to yes listening to everyones advice, I just don't know which bios or how)_ but I know the top card GPU 1 is always 40mhz slower than card #2 and is also 5-10C hotter. Makes sense since it's on the top
> 
> 
> Also from the photos you can see why thiis motherboard won't fit 3 titans unless I get a new mobo, or find somethign to cut the metal on the bottom.


IMHO you are wasting your time with the stock bios... i sent you a PM yesterday, you have all you need...
Its up to you bro...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

My stock bios titian can do 1150-1200 depending on benchy/game, what is a custum bios going to do for me over the stock one. Is another 100 mhz possible, will another 100 mhz offer any real tangible difference besides a benchmark score increase. Im asking because from what ive seen of others cards i seem to have reached most others speeds with my stock bios, is it worth it you think to flash?


----------



## signalpuke

I am running svl7's bios, and the things I like about it are:
-I can still use CorsairLink to run my Titan fan, or I can use nvidiainspector, and set it manually.
-Unlocked fan speed
-Unlocked voltage
-More stable GPU overclocking
-Still idles to stock speeds/voltages when not under load, overclock only applies boost settings.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My stock bios titian can do 1150-1200 depending on benchy/game, what is a custum bios going to do for me over the stock one. Is another 100 mhz possible, will another 100 mhz offer any real tangible difference besides a benchmark score increase. Im asking because from what ive seen of others cards i seem to have reached most others speeds with my stock bios, is it worth it you think to flash?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I am running svl7's bios, and the things I like about it are:
> -I can still use CorsairLink to run my Titan fan, or I can use nvidiainspector, and set it manually.
> -Unlocked fan speed
> -Unlocked voltage
> -More stable GPU overclocking
> -Still idles to stock speeds/voltages when not under load, overclock only applies boost settings.


Here Cravinmild, you got your answer!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

What will a custom bios voltage go to. 1.21v is stock max correct?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> What will a custom bios voltage go to. 1.21v is stock max correct?


1.212V.


----------



## signalpuke

Stock limit is 106%.
With a custom bios, you can go higher, and keep it there, so it doesn't throttle back while under load.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> What will a custom bios voltage go to. 1.21v is stock max correct?


Yes, 1.212v is the maximum voltage permited by software!
theres always the voltmod for the bravehearted...











Cheers

Ed


----------



## h2spartan

Here's a recent Fiestrike run. My cpu kills my score. Gimme a 4930 plz!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1034970


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

M
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Here's a recent Fiestrike run. My cpu kills my score. Gimme a 4930 plz!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1034970


My 3770k gets a much lower score


----------



## skupples

WooT... It only took 2 days to move and another two days to get Comcast setup in this interim beach condo we are renting for two months...







Paying the same price for about 1/3 the internet speed... My house had ~60down ~10up... this place with the "same" package is 20 down ~3 up.

hope i didn't miss allot...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Here's a recent Fiestrike run. My cpu kills my score. Gimme a 4930 plz!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1034970


I can't wait til 4930K... My old man and I had a bet, he lost... My winnings a 4930k, i would of had to pay his 2013 cadilac XLR-V note for 2 months. Glad i won!


----------



## FtW 420

Not sure if I ever posted this one anywhere, firestrike extreme with the titan & 4770k before taking the Titan apart for more work.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/680742


----------



## RushiMP

There is something special about the heavy iron of the last generation. When workstations and servers were silly expensive and made by SGI, SUN, and IBM.

Here is an SGI Fuel Workstation, modified with an i7-980X with Titan SLI. No working classics were harmed in the creation of this beast.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted this one anywhere, firestrike extreme with the titan & 4770k before taking the Titan apart for more work.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/680742


The image is a little blurry, for a second i think i saw 1583mhz...









Well done!









Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey Ed,

My main concern is voiding my warranty on the EVGA's then above this I am really considering, if I should upgrade the CPU / Mobo / Memory first before the titans. I rolled back on System restore, since I think I had a driver corruption issue. Mainly the System was rebooting whenever I shut off the monitors. It was really annoying. For example, running a sandbox TF2 then when it ran shutting off the monitors and coming back to find the system died with a BSOD 1033.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I can't wait til 4930K... My old man and I had a bet, he lost... My winnings a 4930k, i would of had to pay his 2013 cadilac XLR-V note for 2 months. Glad i won!


Your dad was trolling you, lol. Xlr and xlr-v's last model year was 2009.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Your dad was trolling you, lol. Xlr and xlr-v's last model year was 2009.


Makes me wonder though... Haswell, LGA 2011... Oh Decisions


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Your dad was trolling you, lol. Xlr and xlr-v's last model year was 2009.


You made me get my ugoogly going... its the cts-v-coupe (or what i like to call the new eldo)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Makes me wonder though... Haswell, LGA 2011... Oh Decisions


Haswell seems to be giving some pretty nice canned benchmark results, but i'm going 4930k or bigger all the way. I'm tired of 16 native lanes.

also sick of having barely just enough cpu power to push 3 1080 monitors.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You made me get my ugoogly going... its the cts-v-coupe (or what i like to call the new eldo)
> Haswell seems to be giving some pretty nice canned benchmark results, but i'm going 4930k or bigger all the way. I'm tired of 16 native lanes.
> 
> also sick of having barely just enough cpu power to push 3 1080 monitors.


I am looking for:

- + 3 SATA 6Gb ports so I can have my Samsung Pro 840's on it, and my WD Red 3TB and my seagate 1.5GB on the higher path
- + 3 USB 3.0 ports tired of usb.20 whats the need now.... 3.0
- PCIE x16 slots, think they make a board that has more than 3 and not 2? in 3.0 Also, I need a mobo that has them as close to the top as possible with no Pcie 1.0 in the way due to the constraints of my case
- +32GB of Ram I really want to get 32- 64GB of Ram to Ram Disk... Granted I really don't know how that will work as you lose everything when you reboot.
- O/C the jeez out of it and the Titans at that point

Do you think the LGA 2011 is the right route or should I wait? Be nice to go Tri Titan.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

The EVGA ACX Cooler for GTX TITAN is available for preorder in US for those interested:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9


----------



## signalpuke

Must resist...


----------



## Difunto

damm $40 thats sooo cheap i paid $100 + shipping for a 780 cooler but it was worth it my temps droped by alot... i idle at 20c and max temps are 54c playing far cry 3 for 7 hours. so its worth it, i will probably just buy it again so that it can say TITAN and not 780 lol


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> The EVGA ACX Cooler for GTX TITAN is available for preorder in US for those interested:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9


Preordered one! Thx Jacob!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am looking for:
> 
> - + 3 SATA 6Gb ports so I can have my Samsung Pro 840's on it, and my *WD Red 3TB* and my *seagate 1.5GB* on the higher path
> - + *3 USB 3.0 ports tired of usb.20 whats the need now.... 3.0*
> - PCIE x16 slots, think they make a board that has more than 3 and not 2? in 3.0 Also, I need a mobo that has them as close to the top as possible with no Pcie 1.0 in the way due to the constraints of my case
> - +32GB of Ram I really want to get 32- 64GB of Ram to Ram Disk... Granted I really don't know how that will work as you lose everything when you reboot.
> - O/C the hell out of it and the Titans at that point
> 
> Do you think the LGA 2011 is the right route or should I wait? Be nice to go Tri Titan.


2011 is where you want with IB-E if that is all you require. My questions for you is why would it even matter to have your 3 TB wd and 1.5 TB(?) seagate on the 6 GB/S sata hub? You'll never flood a SATA 1.5GB/S with either of those drives, 3 is overkill, let alone 6.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA ACX Cooler for GTX TITAN is available for preorder in US for those interested:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9


Any potential for more titan backplates to come in.. to match those titan blocks you have?


----------



## Baasha

EVGA still hasn't bothered to answer whether the new ACX cooler will work for 4-Way SLI.


----------



## cravinmild

The new cooler looks to have two separate heatsinks. One fan to cool each I wonder if that rear heatsink is for the components on the back of the card. If so that heatsink for the chip itself looks to be a lot smaller than stock version. Any reviews on this cooler

Looking at the cooler I would think anything SLI with these cards would be sandwiched tight


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am looking for:
> 
> - + 3 SATA 6Gb ports so I can have my Samsung Pro 840's on it, and my WD Red 3TB and my seagate 1.5GB on the higher path
> - + 3 USB 3.0 ports tired of usb.20 whats the need now.... 3.0
> - PCIE x16 slots, think they make a board that has more than 3 and not 2? in 3.0 Also, I need a mobo that has them as close to the top as possible with no Pcie 1.0 in the way due to the constraints of my case
> - +32GB of Ram I really want to get 32- 64GB of Ram to Ram Disk... Granted I really don't know how that will work as you lose everything when you reboot.
> - O/C the hell out of it and the Titans at that point
> 
> Do you think the LGA 2011 is the right route or should I wait? Be nice to go Tri Titan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 2011 is where you want with IB-E if that is all you require. My questions for you is why would it even matter to have your 3 TB wd and 1.5 TB(?) seagate on the 6 GB/S sata hub? You'll never flood a SATA 1.5GB/S with either of those drives, 3 is overkill, let alone 6.
> Any potential for more titan backplates to come in.. to match those titan blocks you have?


Avosanac beat me to it. +1. For the mechanical drives you don't need sata III ports. But I surely am sympathetically to the spirit of your post. Intel should give us an upgraded chipset since only two sata III ports in X79 is no longer up to the task.

Take a look on the EVGA x79 dark. It seems EVGA manage to tweak the number of Sata III lines. Jacob since you are around can you chime in about the number of Sata III ports on the x79 dark MB and if they are indeed native to the x79 chipset?


----------



## skupples

I'm hoping more than one company releases a LGA 2011 revamp, but if Dark ends up being the only one then i guess i'll have a tower full of EVGA.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm hoping more than one company releases a LGA 2011 revamp, but if Dark ends up being the only one then i guess i'll have a tower full of EVGA.


Lol yeah.

I would like to see a G1.Sniper/assassin like board this year for x79


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 2011 is where you want with IB-E if that is all you require. My questions for you is why would it even matter to have your 3 TB wd and 1.5 TB(?) seagate on the 6 GB/S sata hub? You'll never flood a SATA 1.5GB/S with either of those drives, 3 is overkill, let alone 6.
> Any potential for more titan backplates to come in.. to match those titan blocks you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Avosanac beat me to it. +1. For the mechanical drives you don't need sata III ports. But I surely am sympathetically to the spirit of your post. Intel should give us an upgraded chipset since only two sata III ports in X79 is no longer up to the task.
> 
> Take a look on the EVGA x79 dark. It seems EVGA manage to tweak the number of Sata III lines. Jacob since you are around can you chime in about the number of Sata III ports on the x79 dark MB and if they are indeed native to the x79 chipset?


True the seagates can only do 3GB/s, however wouldn't the WD Red 3TB that are set for 6GB/S benefit from SATA @ 6GB/S?

Upgrade wise, I am really a bit lost still, I wanted to go like Skrupples and go LGA 2011, but I can't decide which mobo will fit my case as well as give me the best bang for my buck. Then CPU wise people are saying the 3930K is just as good as the 4930 & upcoming 4960X. Worth it?

I guess what's bothering me is I'd like to go Tri SLI Titans, then CPU / Mobo wise I am considering what would go on benefit wise with:

LGA 2011 4930k/4960X vs Haswell. I think I will stay i7. I like how the i7-930 but I am not up to speed on the big changes I know at the end of '14 the 14nm chips come out. I would really really like a better more featured motherboard.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> True the seagates can only do 3GB/s, however wouldn't the WD Red 3TB that are set for 6GB/S benefit from SATA @ 6GB/S?
> 
> Upgrade wise, I am really a bit lost still, I wanted to go like Skrupples and go LGA 2011, but I can't decide which mobo will fit my case as well as give me the best bang for my buck. Then CPU wise people are saying the 3930K is just as good as the 4930 & upcoming 4960X. Worth it?
> 
> I guess what's bothering me is I'd like to go Tri SLI Titans, then CPU / Mobo wise I am considering what would go on benefit wise with:
> 
> LGA 2011 4930k/4960X vs Haswell. I think I will stay i7. I like how the i7-930 but I am not up to speed on the big changes I know at the end of '14 the 14nm chips come out. I would really really like a better more featured motherboard.


I say keep looking for a bargain, if you find someone that is willing to part with its X79 setup for a fair price, go for it! otherwise you still have to wait a year...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Nunzi

Looking for a bios that does not start to down clock @80c besides the TI bios

Thanks


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I say keep looking for a bargain, if you find someone that is willing to part with its X79 setup for a fair price, go for it! otherwise you still have to wait a year...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Interesting thing is I don't think the Ivy Bridge E does DDR4 but haswsell will.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Looking for a bios that does not start to down clock @80c besides the TI bios
> 
> Thanks


svl7 bios, you can change the temp target. That is what I use.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> True the seagates can only do 3GB/s, however wouldn't the WD Red 3TB that are set for 6GB/S benefit from SATA @ 6GB/S?
> 
> Upgrade wise, I am really a bit lost still, I wanted to go like Skrupples and go LGA 2011, but I can't decide which mobo will fit my case as well as give me the best bang for my buck. Then CPU wise people are saying the 3930K is just as good as the 4930 & upcoming 4960X. Worth it?
> 
> I guess what's bothering me is I'd like to go Tri SLI Titans, then CPU / Mobo wise I am considering what would go on benefit wise with:
> 
> LGA 2011 4930k/4960X vs Haswell. I think I will stay i7. I like how the i7-930 but I am not up to speed on the big changes I know at the end of '14 the 14nm chips come out. I would really really like a better more featured motherboard.


I would be ridiculously surprised if the spinner would be able to flood sata 1.5GB/s and utilize any of the extra 1.5GB/s of sata2.

If they overclock equal to the 3930k then 4930k will be better purchase because of roughly 10% IPC increase. Not to mention native PCIe 3.0 support for the titans and other instructions benefits from Ivy compared to Sandy.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I would be ridiculously surprised if the spinner would be able to flood sata 1.5GB/s and utilize any of the extra 1.5GB/s of sata2.
> 
> If they overclock equal to the 3930k then 4930k will be better purchase because of roughly 10% IPC increase. Not to mention native PCIe 3.0 support for the titans and other instructions benefits from Ivy compared to Sandy.


again +1. The mechanical would not saturate sata II. I would be very surprised if it does no matter model or maker. It takes a SSD to manage that but you can certainly measure the difference using a HD benchmark program and plugging the mechanical drives in sata 2 and 3 to check for differences...

It is a weird time for upgrade. All of that because intel (apparently) decided to skip a x89 chipset....


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> again +1. The mechanical would not saturate sata II. I would be very surprised if it does no matter model or maker. It takes a SSD to manage that but you can certainly measure the difference using a HD benchmark program and plugging the mechanical drives in sata 2 and 3 to check for differences...
> 
> It is a weird time for upgrade. All of that because intel (apparently) decided to skip a x89 chipset....


Yea, I don't understand why a slightly upgraded x79 wasn't released as x89 to at least add the rest of the updates x79 is missing from z77. Like TRIM for SSDs to start with...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, I don't understand why a slightly upgraded x79 wasn't released as x89 to at least add the rest of the updates x79 is missing from z77. Like TRIM for SSDs to start with...


Exactly what i think!
Why? are they going to make us wait a year to make us buy everything new? (again...)
oh.. wait... they are always doing the same thing... profit....
lets squeeze out of the socket 2011 some more hard cash: Ivy-E!!! let them spend money on new processors (not really...)
and then roughly a year later we´re going to get a 20% faster processor (tick), DDR4 and all the bells and whistles (that we were supposed to have now...
Since Bloomfield we have had what, 4 generations of cpus??? no, only one with some increments that made roughly 5/10% each generation.. and we... buy them of course... Intel is stretching technology and make us pay everytime a refresh comes out because AMD dropped the ball long time ago...

anyway guys sorry for the rambling, i had to say something about it...

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> svl7 bios, you can change the temp target. That is what I use.


Humm... they´re the same, svl7 is the [email protected] that modded the Titan and 780 bios!
TI = Tech Inferno
Me and some guys that know svl7 started to call the TI bios svl7 because credit is due to whom deserves it!
Someone at OCN took his work and posted as their own without credit him, that´s why i cant post (and no one else) his bios here! For the sins of some all have to pay!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Humm... they´re the same, svl7 is the [email protected] that modded the Titan and 780 bios!
> TI = Tech Inferno
> Me and some guys that know svl7 started to call the TI bios svl7 because credit is due to whom deserves it!
> Someone at OCN took his work and posted as their own without credit him, that´s why i cant post (and no one else) his bios here! For the sins of some all have to pay!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


From what I remember there was no issue with anyone trying to take credit, but svl7 doesn't want it posted on other forums. TI is his home forum & he wants it kept there, so it is.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> From what I remember there was no issue with anyone trying to take credit, but svl7 doesn't want it posted on other forums. TI is his home forum & he wants it kept there, so it is.


Ill PM you...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> svl7 bios, you can change the temp target. That is what I use.


That is "ti" bios i believe.

Also, i would guess that ivy-e is just a hair better then sandy-e just like there little brothers... I had not read that ivy-E will not support ddr4, that right there sounds like a forced upgrade gimmick, which doesn't make me happy...

DP, i was planning to either get enthoo primo or that assembly your self caselabs unit.

how long till ddr4 anyways. Is it supposedly late this year still? I thought it wasn't going to be commercial til 2014-15


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is "ti" bios i believe.
> 
> Also, i would guess that ivy-e is just a hair better then sandy-e just like there little brothers... I had not read that ivy-E will not support ddr4, that right there sounds like a forced upgrade gimmick, which doesn't make me happy...
> 
> DP, i was planning to either get enthoo primo or that assembly your self caselabs unit.
> 
> how long till ddr4 anyways. Is it supposedly late this year still?


Ddr4 was rumored for x99. Late next year.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ddr4 was rumored for x99. Late next year.


And here i thought it wasn't going to be standard until skylake


----------



## dpoverlord

Why then does haswell presumably have ddr?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Why then does haswell presumably have ddr?


cutting edge application? IDK, sounds like this is all speculation. DDR3 prices are THROUGH THE ROOF right now, so i don't see them pushing it into market any time soon... Iv'e done next to no research on it, all i know is delays were announced recently. DRAM is a strange, strange, strange market. They trade it like a commodity, & those guys up at the top get sued for collusion often.

I'm not going to let it hold me back from my planned ivy-e build.

ok, time to go back to Sleeping Dogs... Wish it had true sli functionality. 50-60% usage is meh.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ddr4 was rumored for x99. Late next year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And here i thought it wasn't going to be standard until skylake


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Why then does haswell presumably have ddr?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> cutting edge application? IDK, sounds like this is all speculation. DDR3 prices are THROUGH THE ROOF right now, so i don't see them pushing it into market any time soon... Iv'e done next to no research on it, all i know is delays were announced recently. DRAM is a strange, strange, strange market. They trade it like a commodity, & those guys up at the top get sued for collusion often.
> 
> I'm not going to let it hold me back from my planned ivy-e build.
> 
> ok, time to go back to Sleeping Dogs... Wish it had true sli functionality. 50-60% usage is meh.


More than a year away, probably before 2014 Christmas, the first fully functional 30nm ( not 14nm like i read here someplace, heeheheh







) 4Gb DDR4 DRAM module became sampled may 2012, and volume production was planned for 4Q12, lets wait and see, shall we?









"Codeveloped by Nanya and based on Micron's 30-nanometer (nm) technology, the 4-gigabit (Gb) DDR4 x8 part is the first piece of what is expected to be the industry's most complete portfolio of DDR4-based modules, which will include RDIMMs, LRDIMMs, 3DS, SODIMMs and UDIMMs (standard and ECC). For the soldered down space, x8, x16, and x32 components will also be available, with initial speeds up to 2400 megatransfers per second (MT/s), increasing to the JEDEC-defined 3200 MT/s."

Cheers

Ed


----------



## mcg75

The Titan owners club is *not* the place to discuss what AMD is doing right or wrong. That type of thread always gets locked because of the foolishness that follows.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The Titan owners club is *not* the place to discuss what AMD is doing right or wrong. That type of thread always gets locked because of the foolishness that follows.


you are so correct, soon the flame will ensue from some random AMD lover, which will bring in another person to flame... THEN BOOM locked titan thread AGAIN... moving on! (*iv'e never seen proof of the supposed lackluster colors of 7xxxx, my main problem was catalyst)*


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The Titan owners club is *not* the place to discuss what AMD is doing right or wrong. That type of thread always gets locked because of the foolishness that follows.


This. Thread cleaned.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The Titan owners club is *not* the place to discuss what AMD is doing right or wrong. That type of thread always gets locked because of the foolishness that follows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are so correct, soon the flame will ensue from some random AMD lover, which will bring in another person to flame... THEN BOOM locked titan thread AGAIN... moving on! (*iv'e never seen proof of the supposed lackluster colors of 7xxxx, my main problem was catalyst)*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> This. Thread cleaned.


Sorry, I didn't know that such questions could bring about such consequences.

Can either of you tell me where I should ask such questions? Thank you!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> True the seagates can only do 3GB/s, however wouldn't the WD Red 3TB that are set for 6GB/S benefit from SATA @ 6GB/S?
> 
> Upgrade wise, I am really a bit lost still, I wanted to go like Skrupples and go LGA 2011, but I can't decide which mobo will fit my case as well as give me the best bang for my buck. Then CPU wise people are saying the 3930K is just as good as the 4930 & upcoming 4960X. Worth it?
> 
> I guess what's bothering me is I'd like to go Tri SLI Titans, then CPU / Mobo wise I am considering what would go on benefit wise with:
> 
> LGA 2011 4930k/4960X vs Haswell. I think I will stay i7. I like how the i7-930 but I am not up to speed on the big changes I know at the end of '14 the 14nm chips come out. I would really really like a better more featured motherboard.


I wonder if Maxwell with Unified Virtual Memory then needs new CPU / mobo chipset to allow the CPU and GPU to read from a single (virtual) memory store


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I wonder if Maxwell with Unified Virtual Memory then *needs new CPU / mobo chipset* to allow the CPU and GPU to read from a single (virtual) memory store


Of course it will! even if it didnt , they would never miss the opportunity to make more money!









Ed


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> The EVGA ACX Cooler for GTX TITAN is available for preorder in US for those interested:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9


just ordered 4 for my quad setup!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I wonder if Maxwell with Unified Virtual Memory then needs new CPU / mobo chipset to allow the CPU and GPU to read from a single (virtual) memory store


This is something iv'e not even began to research, but as we live in capitalist society (not a bad thing most of the time) the opportunity to make money is rarely/never missed.

cpu and gpu all sharing the same mem? So, like ps4 or xb1


----------



## ahnafakeef

I remember somebody asking for instructions on how to clean their Titan. I have the same question and would like some advice regarding the matter.

I have been using my Titan since April and haven't cleaned it till now. How often do you guys clean yours?

I'm running my card on air. What method should I use to clean it without having to remove the shroud?

Also, how do I clean the PCB? It has got dust all over it. I remember someone forbidding using normal cloth to clean it since the static electricity might cause some problems.

Any guide or set of instructions is much appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I remember somebody asking for instructions on how to clean their Titan. I have the same question and would like some advice regarding the matter.
> 
> I have been using my Titan since April and haven't cleaned it till now. How often do you guys clean yours?
> 
> I'm running my card on air. What method should I use to clean it without having to remove the shroud?
> 
> Also, how do I clean the PCB? It has got dust all over it. I remember someone forbidding using normal cloth to clean it since the static electricity might cause some problems.
> 
> Any guide or set of instructions is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I normally just use cans of compressed air to blow out my air-cooler cards, same for PCB.

I would remove the plexi-glass,(for titans) and blast away.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I remember somebody asking for instructions on how to clean their Titan. I have the same question and would like some advice regarding the matter.
> 
> I have been using my Titan since April and haven't cleaned it till now. How often do you guys clean yours?
> 
> I'm running my card on air. What method should I use to clean it without having to remove the shroud?
> 
> Also, how do I clean the PCB? It has got dust all over it. I remember someone forbidding using normal cloth to clean it since the static electricity might cause some problems.
> 
> Any guide or set of instructions is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Use only... air!







you have air compressors and air compressed cans , just google on your area to find them (the air cans) the compressors are bigger and normally used in repair shops but can be bought also, i got a 25 litres compressor for little over 120€!

Hope i helped

Cheers

Ed


----------



## asfgbdnf

Finally, received my Titan today. It's from EVGA with BIOS version: 80.10.2c.00.92 (p2083-0010). However, the sticker on the back of my card indicates the bios version should be 80.10.2c.00.02. Is there anyone has the same BIOS version? Is it EVGA official BIOS?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Finally, received my Titan today. It's from EVGA with BIOS version: 80.10.2c.00.92 (p2083-0010). However, the sticker on the back of my card indicates the bios version should be 80.10.2c.00.02. Is there anyone has the same BIOS version? Is it EVGA official BIOS?


Best to ask to our EVGA resident and Hardware Rep!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13040_20
Go here and look for:EVGA-JacobF and PM him!

Hope i helped!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Best to ask to our EVGA resident and Hardware Rep!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13040_20
> Go here and look for:EVGA-JacobF and PM him!
> 
> Hope i helped!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


92 is SC bios isnt it? Aren't all titans pretty much "SC" now?


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 92 is SC bios isnt it? Aren't all titans pretty much "SC" now?


I think 80.10.2c.00.90 is sc bios.


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> just ordered 4 for my quad setup!


Man QUADS!!? Water cooling man running 4 titans on air =\ even with these =( if you have the money for 4 titans you should have the money to take them swimming!!









Grats on the new coolers though they are great!


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> just ordered 4 for my quad setup!


Are you sure that your cards are not going to overheat using those, that is a lot of heat getting dumped into your case with 4 cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

sc is .90
reference is .92



stock left, SC right.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Are you sure that your cards are not going to overheat using those, that is a lot of heat getting dumped into your case with 4 cards.


I got a Comos II case with 12 fans "Cooler Master Excalibur's" When I play Tomb raider with ultimate settings "ssaax2" enabled I am topping out around 80c on stock coolers; lets see what these things can do!


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sc is .90
> reference is .92
> 
> 
> 
> stock left, SC right.


reference one( .92) is the out-of-box version, right? Not flashed with some customized rom?
Could you take a look at the back of .92 card, do you also have a sticker indicates 'bios ver 80.10.2c.00.02'?


----------



## skupples

I hope the person with 4 acx titans has an external chassi.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 92 is SC bios isnt it? Aren't all titans pretty much "SC" now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> I think 80.10.2c.00.90 is sc bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sc is .90
> reference is .92
> 
> 
> 
> stock left, SC right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> reference one( .92) is the out-of-box version, right? Not flashed with some customized rom?
> Could you take a look at the back of .92 card, do you also have a sticker indicates 'bios ver 80.10.2c.00.02'?


Well the way i see it, the problem is NOT what tipe of bios is it, but, WHY is the actual flashed bios DIFFERENT
than the one thats in the sticker in the back of the card, THAT version should be the one showing in GPUz,
but lets not make quick assumptions, as my avatar´s name implies, most of the time the most simple solution (answer) is the right one!








Have you contacted EVGA JacobF? he´s the right person to solve this riddle!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## asfgbdnf

He hasn't replied yet.


----------



## marc0053

Well i need to sell one titan/ek block out of two cause were expecting a newborn soon








At least ill have 1 Titan left to remain in this club


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is something iv'e not even began to research, but as we live in capitalist society (not a bad thing most of the time) the opportunity to make money is rarely/never missed.
> 
> cpu and gpu all sharing the same mem? So, like ps4 or xb1


"The CPU and GPU both continue to write to their own physical memory, but their is a layer of virtualized memory on top of that, that will allow the two (or more) different processors to read from each other's memory store"

"the Unified Virtual Memory will result in speed improvements in heterogeneous applications because data will not have to be copied to/from the GPU and CPU in order for the data to be processed"

So I think it means that the GPU can read directly from the memory for the CPU and visa versa.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> reference one( .92) is the out-of-box version, right? Not flashed with some customized rom?
> Could you take a look at the back of .92 card, do you also have a sticker indicates 'bios ver 80.10.2c.00.02'?


both of the cards i have are reference, base model cards and have the ".02" sticker. My cards never had the bios version number that is shown on the stickers - in fact, it does not correspond to any bios I'm aware of. I do save the OEM bios and that's the ref card bios i posted the KBT shot of.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Well i need to sell one titan/ek block out of two cause were expecting a newborn soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least ill have 1 Titan left to remain in this club


I've been thinking of getting a third card. which water block?

edit - full length or the short one?


----------



## skupples

Back to school savings at Performance-Pc's.

Spend $50-500, get 8% off: "SCHOOL13-8"
Spend $500-1000 get 9% off: "SCHOOL13-9"
Spend over $1000 get 10% off: "SCHOOL13-10"

(from the email)

Too bad, It's still 6 weeks away from my being able to spend some money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> "The CPU and GPU both continue to write to their own physical memory, but their is a layer of virtualized memory on top of that, that will allow the two (or more) different processors to read from each other's memory store"
> 
> "the Unified Virtual Memory will result in speed improvements in heterogeneous applications because data will not have to be copied to/from the GPU and CPU in order for the data to be processed"
> 
> So I think it means that the GPU can read directly from the memory for the CPU and visa versa.


+rep for foot work.

You know what would be really cool? Proper gpu utilization in surround, in Sleeping dogs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Back to school savings at Performance-Pc's.
> 
> You know what would be really cool? Proper gpu utilization in surround, in Sleeping dogs.


Skup - what bios did you finally settle on?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Skup - what bios did you finally settle on?


TI, v3.


----------



## Jpmboy

good one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good one.


rock solid, got the gpu's up to 1163 (games) w/ ~150-200 on mem... Haven't really tried to push past that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> rock solid, got the gpu's up to 1163 (games) w/ ~150-200 on mem... Haven't really tried to push past that.


NICE! if you got both gpus @ 1163 while gaming, that's very fast. You could probably get more on the memory... work in 13Hz bins from the base memory clock. like +130, +169, +494.... +598 !


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NICE! if you got both gpus @ 1163 while gaming, that's very fast. You could probably get more on the memory... work in 13Hz bins from the base memory clock. like +130, +169, +494.... +598 !


I got 1163 with stock bios. @ 1.2 v
Can't get past 6200mhz on memory clock


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I got 1163 with stock bios. @ 1.2 v
> Can't get past 6200mhz on memory clock


I was able to run benches at 1163 on stock bios, but it would always crash in game... Might have something to do with extra stress from 3d(2d) surround.

I figure i'll just leave them like this until i acquire my third, and hopefully it too can match these clocks, or higher.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was able to run benches at 1163 on stock bios, but it would always crash in game... Might have something to do with extra stress from 3d(2d) surround.
> 
> I figure i'll just leave them like this until i acquire my third, and hopefully it too can match these clocks, or higher.


Yeah, benches allow me to go higher as well.
1163 is where my max stable clock on games.

Funny thing is that my standard card can run higher clocks speeds and remains 10 degrees cooler than the SC version.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, benches allow me to go higher as well.
> 1163 is where my max stable clock on games.
> 
> Funny thing is that my standard card can run higher clocks speeds and remains 10 degrees cooler than the SC version.


Is your SC GPU #1 or #2 in the setup? It's normal for one card to run hotter then the other.


----------



## dpoverlord

I've got a weird issue now, I had to image back to an old installation twice. It seems my Nvidia drivers are crashing in SLI whenever I turn my monitors off. Now SFC / Scannow won't fix some of my files.

Anyone have an issue where the Nvidia driver crashes?

I made a new thread on it here:

If anyone has had issues with NvStreamSVC or random shut downs / SFC /scannow errors would love some advice

http://www.overclock.net/t/1417035/random-shut-downs-on-sli-titans-when-i-shut-off-my-monitor-sfc-scannow-corrupted-files-wont-fix/0_100


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I've got a weird issue now, I had to image back to an old installation twice. It seems my Nvidia drivers are crashing in SLI whenever I turn my monitors off. Now SFC / Scannow won't fix some of my files.
> 
> Anyone have an issue where the Nvidia driver crashes?
> 
> I made a new thread on it here:
> 
> If anyone has had issues with NvStreamSVC or random shut downs / SFC /scannow errors would love some advice
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417035/random-shut-downs-on-sli-titans-when-i-shut-off-my-monitor-sfc-scannow-corrupted-files-wont-fix/0_100


Wow - that is not good:
*you need to correct this*. Your OS kernel is corrupted. Uninstall the NV drivers, use driver sweeper to scrub your system of any NV stuff. Insert your windows disk and select "repair Installation". Go over to seven (or eight) forums and read on doing a repair installation... easier than a complete install. Let windows load the generic driver and then do a fresh install of NV drivers (opt out of the 3D and experience stuff).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is your SC GPU #1 or #2 in the setup? It's normal for one card to run hotter then the other.


SC is GPU 1, if I Swap them, they run at the same temp.

Running them individually the SC runs 8C hotter.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I normally just use cans of compressed air to blow out my air-cooler cards, same for PCB.
> 
> I would remove the plexi-glass,(for titans) and blast away.


Is that with the shroud on or off?
How do I remove the plexi-glass? I've never done it before so please provide me with instructions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use only... air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have air compressors and air compressed cans , just google on your area to find them (the air cans) the compressors are bigger and normally used in repair shops but can be bought also, i got a 25 litres compressor for little over 120€!
> 
> Hope i helped
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I don't know about the availability of compressed air cans, but I have one of these. Will it suffice?

Also, about using air to clean the GPU, wouldn't the excessive force from the air damage the fan, especially if the fan spins to the opposite of its general direction when I run the air through it?

Thanks a lot to the both of you!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I've got a weird issue now, I had to image back to an old installation twice. It seems my Nvidia drivers are crashing in SLI whenever I turn my monitors off. Now SFC / Scannow won't fix some of my files.
> 
> Anyone have an issue where the Nvidia driver crashes?
> 
> I made a new thread on it here:
> 
> If anyone has had issues with NvStreamSVC or random shut downs / SFC /scannow errors would love some advice
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417035/random-shut-downs-on-sli-titans-when-i-shut-off-my-monitor-sfc-scannow-corrupted-files-wont-fix/0_100


re-format is likely your only choice if reverting is not working for you.

Some one here may have some last ditch advice before you do that though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow - that is not good:
> *you need to correct this*. Your OS kernel is corrupted. Uninstall the NV drivers, use driver sweeper to scrub your system of any NV stuff. Insert your windows disk and select "repair Installation". Go over to seven (or eight) forums and read on doing a repair installation... easier than a complete install. Let windows load the generic driver and then do a fresh install of NV drivers (opt out of the 3D and experience stuff).


took the words right out of my mouth...

DP, just make sure your repair disk is UP2DATE with your current version of windows... IE: 7600 build disk will not fix a win 7 sp1 patched system.(in my exp)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is that with the shroud on or off?
> How do I remove the plexi-glass? I've never done it before so please provide me with instructions.
> I don't know about the availability of compressed air cans, but I have one of these. Will it suffice?
> 
> Also, about using air to clean the GPU, wouldn't the excessive force from the air damage the fan, especially if the fan spins to the opposite of its general direction when I run the air through it?
> 
> Thanks a lot to the both of you!


That I don't know. I kind of always assumed those 4 "bolts" held it in, but that could be 100% false... I would totally take out my stock coolers and take them apart and give you a guide... IF THEY WERE NOT IN STORAGE (in the process of moving)

(good lord ocn is slow for me recently, takes 20 seconds to submit with 60/10 net speeds)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

What kind of thermal paste should I use with the hydro copper blocks? I don't wanna use the one in the box.

I currently have a tube of artic silver 5 for my CPU. What do you guys think?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What kind of thermal paste should I use with the hydro copper blocks? I don't wanna use the one in the box.
> 
> I currently have a tube of artic silver 5 for my CPU. What do you guys think?


i used the one it came with because i was out of prolimitech, it works surprisingly well, 30c max after 3 hours of full load of C3 and skyrim.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i used the one it came with because i was out of prolimitech, it works surprisingly well, 30c max after 3 hours of full load of C3 and skyrim.


So the one in the box is actually good. Interesting. Thanks for the input.


----------



## cravinmild

Slow for me also when posting


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That I don't know. I kind of always assumed those 4 "bolts" held it in, but that could be 100% false... I would totally take out my stock coolers and take them apart and give you a guide... IF THEY WERE NOT IN STORAGE (in the process of moving)
> 
> (good lord ocn is slow for me recently, takes 20 seconds to submit with 60/10 net speeds)


But it is still possible to clean it without removing the glass right? I could just blow air from the fan and the dust would come out through the exhaust opening in the back? Would that be safe?

Also, whats your take on using a blower instead of compressed air?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> re-format is likely your only choice if reverting is not working for you.
> 
> Some one here may have some last ditch advice before you do that though.
> took the words right out of my mouth...
> 
> DP, just make sure your repair disk is UP2DATE with your current version of windows... IE: 7600 build disk will not fix a win 7 sp1 patched system.(in my exp)


+repped both. Just did a repair install ... F me.... Now reloading drivers and will test. Really no idea whats causing this. Then I got the latest issue of maximum PC.

There Water cooling setup makes it look REALLY easy... I wonder if I could do this in my case... Wait Screw me I did not by Titan Coppers but instead regular version.... Hmmm but Copper looks like it takes less space than with a cooler.. 


Spoiler: Dream Machine 2013


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> +repped both. Just did a repair install ... F me.... Now reloading drivers and will test. Really no idea whats causing this. Then I got the latest issue of maximum PC.
> 
> There Water cooling setup makes it look REALLY easy... I wonder if I could do this in my case... Wait Screw me I did not by Titan Coppers but instead regular version.... Hmmm but Copper looks like it takes less space than with a cooler..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dream Machine 2013


It does actually (take a look at the build in my sig). One of the cards is a hydro copper the other one is an EVGA SC and I order the komodo block and replaced the blower. It is exactly the same block only one come with red leds the other green...


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It does actually (take a look at the build in my sig). One of the cards is a hydro copper the other one is an EVGA SC and I order the komodo block and replaced the blower. It is exactly the same block only one come with red leds the other green...


Really nice, I have 2 regular titans and is it worth it to switch to a water build. I have so many fans. Seems like it would be a pain with this case.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I've got a weird issue now, I had to image back to an old installation twice. It seems my Nvidia drivers are crashing in SLI whenever I turn my monitors off. Now SFC / Scannow won't fix some of my files.
> 
> Anyone have an issue where the Nvidia driver crashes?
> 
> I made a new thread on it here:
> 
> If anyone has had issues with NvStreamSVC or random shut downs / SFC /scannow errors would love some advice
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1417035/random-shut-downs-on-sli-titans-when-i-shut-off-my-monitor-sfc-scannow-corrupted-files-wont-fix/0_100


The word BETA actually is a warning,your problem is driver related and we all know how windows 7/8/9 (whatever one they´re all borked) works...
Normally when those things happen, we spent more time trying to fix it, then to do a re install, after you install windows and all the programs, games etc. you want, create a backup image and store it somewhere, every time you have a problem, don't waste time, just re install the image from before! Thats what i do, every 3 month i do a re install, update WHQL drivers, windows drivers etc and do a new backup image!
When you have a problem driver related go here: http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21, there's a Nvidia Rep. "Manuel G" hes very helpful!

My 2 cents my friend!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> both of the cards i have are reference, base model cards and have the ".02" sticker. My cards never had the bios version number that is shown on the stickers - in fact, it does not correspond to any bios I'm aware of. I do save the OEM bios and that's the ref card bios i posted the KBT shot of.


Thanks for your help, mate.
'.02' is the original nvidia stock bios I think.


----------



## quakeas

Hey guys, howdy howdy

So i watched a bit how my titans behave, and it seems they simply dont throttle at all with stock bios - using evga precision X to overclock. I'm playing crysis 3 and using gpu-z sensor, two of them are at 1175mhz and the 3rd at 1125 (56% asic huah), and basically gpu-z reports the core clock as steadily as it can get, it just doesnt go down ever, and my fps ingame is 100+ with no drops.

At this point i consider flashing my cards useless, would you guys agree or am i missing something here ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> But it is still possible to clean it without removing the glass right? I could just blow air from the fan and the dust would come out through the exhaust opening in the back? Would that be safe?
> 
> Also, whats your take on using a blower instead of compressed air?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You need high compressed air, dont you have near your house a bicycle repair shop? the have one of those compressors, a blower does´nt have enough pressure to remove the specks of dust held by static electricity, you really need compressed air!









Ok! i got the titan aircooler out of storage and took it apart (not quite as 1 screw screwd me )








Anyway for the look of it you just need to take all the side screws to remove the shroud.





%&$&%&$ screw...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hey guys, howdy howdy
> 
> So i watched a bit how my titans behave, and it seems they simply dont throttle at all with stock bios - using evga precision X to overclock. I'm playing crysis 3 and using gpu-z sensor, two of them are at 1175mhz and the 3rd at 1125 (56% asic huah), and basically gpu-z reports the core clock as steadily as it can get, it just doesnt go down ever, and my fps ingame is 100+ with no drops.
> 
> At this point i consider flashing my cards useless, would you guys agree or am i missing something here ?


If you´re happy with what you´ve got and got no problems at all, i say, don't do it!








Only consider Bios modds if you have problems or you´re looking for extra performance

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Really nice, I have 2 regular titans and is it worth it to switch to a water build. I have so many fans. Seems like it would be a pain with this case.


I say: "GO" for water!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hey guys, howdy howdy
> 
> So i watched a bit how my titans behave, and it seems they simply dont throttle at all with stock bios - using evga precision X to overclock. I'm playing crysis 3 and using gpu-z sensor, two of them are at 1175mhz and the 3rd at 1125 (56% asic huah), and basically gpu-z reports the core clock as steadily as it can get, it just doesnt go down ever, and my fps ingame is 100+ with no drops.
> 
> At this point i consider flashing my cards useless, would you guys agree or am i missing something here ?


what's the asic for those two which can boost to 1175? I bet > 70%


----------



## quakeas

76 ish on both


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need high compressed air, dont you have near your house a bicycle repair shop? the have one of those compressors, a blower does´nt have enough pressure to remove the specks of dust held by static electricity, you really need compressed air!


I don't recommend going to an outside shop with a compressor. If their system has water in it, it might get on the card. I work in a garage and we have a compressor, if someone forgets to empty the water separater, some will come out the nozzle.

A soft nylon brush and then compressed air from a can is what I'd use.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hey guys, howdy howdy
> 
> So i watched a bit how my titans behave, and it seems they simply dont throttle at all with stock bios - using evga precision X to overclock. I'm playing crysis 3 and using gpu-z sensor, two of them are at 1175mhz and the 3rd at 1125 (56% asic huah), and basically gpu-z reports the core clock as steadily as it can get, it just doesnt go down ever, and my fps ingame is 100+ with no drops.
> 
> At this point i consider flashing my cards useless, would you guys agree or am i missing something here ?


Sounds like you are good to go, also sounds like you are on a single monitor, which throttling titans could still power just fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you´re happy with what you´ve got and got no problems at all, i say, don't do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only consider Bios modds if you have problems or you´re looking for extra performance
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


and only a small amount (for most people) at that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> what's the asic for those two which can boost to 1175? I bet > 70%


My 60% card clocks just as well as my 83% card, only difference is the amount of voltage they use at idle... (with modded bios) previously, one would boost(stock bios) 56hz lower (the 60% card)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't recommend going to an outside shop with a compressor. If their system has water in it, it might get on the card. I work in a garage and we have a compressor, if someone forgets to empty the water separater, some will come out the nozzle.
> 
> A soft nylon brush and then compressed air from a can is what I'd use.


it's possible that a shop compressor would spit condensate.. if it is it tells you something about the shopkeeper







it should have a condensate trap inline. and have the tank drained regularly.

about compressed air and coolers: a long time ago an intel engineer told me to lock any cooling fan before cleaning with compressed air (obviously only important when connected to a pcb) since the fan will generate a current when you spin it really fast. can't say I've ever tested this. easy safe than sorry.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't recommend going to an outside shop with a compressor. If their system has water in it, it might get on the card. I work in a garage and we have a compressor, if someone forgets to empty the water separater, some will come out the nozzle.
> 
> A soft nylon brush and then compressed air from a can is what I'd use.


Compressed air, yes! nylon, no! still generates static... i was ilustrating the air compressor, to buy one even, like i did, not suggesting to go to a garage with the computer...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's possible that a shop compressor would spit condensate.. if it is it tells you something about the shopkeeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should have a condensate trap inline. and have the tank drained regularly.
> 
> about compressed air and coolers: a long time ago an intel engineer told me to *lock any cooling fan* before cleaning with compressed air (obviously only important when connected to a pcb) since the fan will *generate a current* when you spin it really fast. can't say I've ever tested this. easy safe than sorry.


Right on bro! all static MUST be avoided IMO...

Cheers bros

Ed


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakeas*
> 
> Hey guys, howdy howdy
> 
> So i watched a bit how my titans behave, and it seems they simply dont throttle at all with stock bios - using evga precision X to overclock. I'm playing crysis 3 and using gpu-z sensor, two of them are at 1175mhz and the 3rd at 1125 (56% asic huah), and basically gpu-z reports the core clock as steadily as it can get, it just doesnt go down ever, and my fps ingame is 100+ with no drops.
> 
> At this point i consider flashing my cards useless, would you guys agree or am i missing something here ?


Why don`t you use the monitoring in precision X and get the overlay on the screen?


----------



## signalpuke

Took mine apart, I have the samsung chips.
The stock thermal compound looked terrible, and I had moisture between the chips and the backplate pads...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40#post_20575950


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Took mine apart, I have the samsung chips.
> The stock thermal compound looked terrible, and I had moisture between the chips and the backplate pads...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40#post_20575950


I didn't know what a dynatron r18 was until 3 minutes ago, now i want one, with fiberglass case panels to show it off... I also just found out there is a Sony outlet about 10 minutes from where i'm currently staying at one of the biggest malls in Merica (Aventura) I may have to go check out there oled stuff.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't recommend going to an outside shop with a compressor. If their system has water in it, it might get on the card. I work in a garage and we have a compressor, if someone forgets to empty the water separater, some will come out the nozzle.
> 
> A soft nylon brush and then compressed air from a can is what I'd use.


Guys, can I use a normal paint brush to clean the PCB of Titan? What is the kind of brush I can safely use to clean the PCB?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't recommend going to an outside shop with a compressor. If their system has water in it, it might get on the card. I work in a garage and we have a compressor, if someone forgets to empty the water separater, some will come out the nozzle.
> 
> A soft nylon brush and then compressed air from a can is what I'd use.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, can I use a normal paint brush to clean the PCB of Titan? What is the kind of brush I can safely use to clean the PCB?
Click to expand...

I believe some one said nylon is conductive, so no, in theory *you would not want to.*

uhg, some how "nesting" got triggered.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe some one said nylon is conductive, so no, in theory *you would not want to.*
> 
> uhg, some how "nesting" got triggered.


Thanks skupples.

So, can I use a brush made of horse hair? or something like that?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks skupples.
> 
> So, can I use a brush made of horse hair? or something like that?


I would assume that organic hair is probably even more conductive. Iv'e always used a grounding bracelet, tossed on my rubber flip-flops and not really worried about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks skupples.
> 
> So, can I use a brush made of horse hair? or something like that?


use a brush of either kind, then the airgun/airgun. "Hair" is more of an insulator than a conductor.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use a brush of either kind, then the airgun/airgun. "Hair" is more of an insulator than a conductor.


Thanks Jpmboy, at least I am safe with this brush as I don't have a small compressor.


----------



## Avonosac

I wouldn't use a brush at all, hair will definitely create static. Get a can of compressed air, go nuts. If you have a serious dust issue in your case, get some filters which are easier to clean than heat sink fins, and tackle the problem before you have a massive gummed up block of metal.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I wouldn't use a brush at all, hair will definitely create static. Get a can of compressed air, go nuts. If you have a serious dust issue in your case, get some filters which are easier to clean than heat sink fins, and tackle the problem before you have a massive gummed up block of metal.


HAHAHA, you should of seen my h50 rad after 18 months w.o cleaning.


----------



## OccamRazor

To be on the safe side u can use this...
http://www.amazon.com/Amico-Plastic-Handle-Static-Brushes/dp/B00880B9TA/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1376080303&sr=1-1
i just use air and for me its safe and its enough!

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I wouldn't use a brush at all, hair will definitely create static. Get a can of compressed air, go nuts. If you have a serious dust issue in your case, get some filters which are easier to clean than heat sink fins, and tackle the problem before you have a massive gummed up block of metal.


right - don't "brush" basically "stab" stubborn dust with a natural or synthetic hair brush (fan blade tips for example) to loosen the packed junk and then USE an aircan. If you are OCD about this, hold the brush by its metal collar and ground yourself.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right - don't "brush" basically "stab" stubborn dust with a natural or synthetic hair brush (fan blade tips for example) to loosen the packed junk and then USE an aircan. If you are OCD about this, hold the brush by its metal collar and ground yourself.


brushes generate static. With might be more harmful than beneficial. I seriously doubt a Titan is at a point where a can of air won't clean it. These things were released in February.


----------



## szeged

i just use a wire wheel grinder when i need to do some dusting


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i just use a wire wheel grinder when i need to do some dusting


I put mine in the dish washer.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I put mine in the dish washer.










clean level : expert


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I put mine in the dish washer.


vasoline + oven for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> vasoline + oven for me.


aircan... wimpy. use the leaf blower.








never have generated static with a brush... but to each his own.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> aircan... wimpy. use the leaf blower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never have generated static with a brush... but to each his own.


really???





Go and tell her that... ehheheehehh

Ed

I wouldnt... she looks mean...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need high compressed air, dont you have near your house a bicycle repair shop? the have one of those compressors, a blower does´nt have enough pressure to remove the specks of dust held by static electricity, you really need compressed air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok! i got the titan aircooler out of storage and took it apart (not quite as 1 screw screwd me )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway for the look of it you just need to take all the side screws to remove the shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %&$&%&$ screw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Had that issue when I was painting my two shrouds on all four screws. This is what I suggest:




Its a small diameter easy out from Sears. Look for the 3mm size, and get yourself a tap holder. Handy thing to have around for case modders as it allows you to tap your own holes to the threading you want. Don't use the drill end, just the spiral cut, and push on it hard as you start to turn. The spiral fluting will dig into the metal of the screw and then the whole thing will pop right out. Easy as pie. Getting it back in on the other hand....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I put mine in the dish washer.


Similar, I do wash motherboards & gpus in the kitchen sink. One of the other benchers does use the dishwasher, I've never tried it though.


----------



## skupples

Please tell me those are not the torx screws...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Please tell me those are not the torx screws...


Hex bit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i just use a wire wheel grinder when i need to do some dusting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I put mine in the dish washer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> vasoline + oven for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> aircan... wimpy. use the leaf blower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never have generated static with a brush... but to each his own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Similar, I do wash motherboards & gpus in the kitchen sink. One of the other benchers does use the dishwasher, I've never tried it though.


C´mon guys you´re doinít wrong....
Leave it to the Professionals!!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> really???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go and tell her that... ehheheehehh
> 
> Ed
> 
> I wouldnt... she looks mean...


completely irrelevant. hopefully you're not brushing your long hair with your video card... silly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Had that issue when I was painting my two shrouds on all four screws. This is what I suggest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a small diameter easy out from Sears. Look for the 3mm size, and get yourself a tap holder. Handy thing to have around for case modders as it allows you to tap your own holes to the threading you want. Don't use the drill end, just the spiral cut, and push on it hard as you start to turn. The spiral fluting will dig into the metal of the screw and then the whole thing will pop right out. Easy as pie. Getting it back in on the other hand....


Thanks for the tip! its really handy!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Please tell me those are not the torx screws...


yeah, pita. size 7 i recall?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Similar, I do wash motherboards & gpus in the kitchen sink. One of the other benchers does use the dishwasher, I've never tried it though.


rinse with megaohm water (or distilled) dry and ready to go!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> completely irrelevant. hopefully you're not brushing your long hair with your video card... silly.


oh really? does she has a titan in her hand? no! shes got a... brush... silly...








and actually as a military i have very short hair, close to none! sorry no brushing for me...









Ed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rinse with megaohm water (or distilled) dry and ready to go!


Dry is the main part. I have extra hardware so after washing I usually blow the water off with the air compressor, then leave it to air dry for a day or so.

As long as it is completely dry before powering it up, it works like it never got wet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> oh really? does she has a titan in her hand? no! shes got a... brush... silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and actually as a military i have very short hair, close to none! sorry no brushing for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


if you can generate a charge with a clean paint brush by poking at a fan blade or a pcb. let me know, I'll get you published in Science or Physics Reviews.
Nonsense.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dry is the main part. I have extra hardware so after washing I usually blow the water off with the air compressor, then leave it to air dry for a day or so.
> 
> As long as it is completely dry before powering it up, it works like it never got wet.


yeah, absolutely - sometimes my guys have had to do it with some of the kit the labs... luckily, we have a megaohm water source, so zero residual. Blow out with N2 then air dry. I've seen one of the staff put a component in a vacuum desiccator to "speed things up". He got ribbed about it for days...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you can generate a charge with a clean paint brush by poking at fan blade or a pcb. let me know, I'll get you published in Science or Physics Reviews.
> Nonsense.


Im sorry, im not getting in a useless discussion with you or anybody about how static electricity is generated and how it can damage electronic components.
*Respect* is paramount and has to be observed at all times!
When i fail to do so, i apologize and move on!
The world itself, people are not perfect but we have to keep the standards!
For he who understands, listens!

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im sorry, im not getting in a useless discussion with you or anybody about how static electricity is generated and how it can damage electronic components.
> *Respect* is paramount and has to be observed at all times!
> When i fail to do so, i apologize and move on!
> The world itself, people are not perfect but we have to keep the standards!
> For he who understands, listens!
> 
> Ed


there is no personal attack in anything i posted. I comment on the issue and not the personality.
stay well, be happy - let's move on.


----------



## skupples

Is k-boost functional with modded bios? I'm running into a few games that have sli profiles but run at low clocks/usage, if they were running smooth with low clocks and usage i wouldn't complain, but they are not.

specifically right now, sleeping dogs. Iv'e been through multiple different sli profiles, and the bits to match, finally found a some what smooth pair but my usage and clocks are still rather low. I almost want to hook up all three monitors to one card. If both gpu's are at 40% then i wonder if i could get 99% out of just one. Too bad no hdmi off hand.

Iv'e been reading boards for a long time, I can't recall any "i shocked my gpu while cleaning it and it died" posts in quite a while.

(they are not throttling, we know that for sure!)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dry is the main part. I have extra hardware so after washing I usually blow the water off with the air compressor, then leave it to air dry for a day or so.
> 
> As long as it is completely dry before powering it up, it works like it never got wet.


I've done this to iPhones that get wet.
Take em apart, wash em, blow em dry and let them sit. They are like Jesus, coming back to life on the third day lol


----------



## brunkxcz

I can't recall any "i shocked my gpu while cleaning it and it died" posts in quite a while


----------



## skupples

fixed sleeping dogs issue with (Smooth) V-sync & triple buffering. Boom, 60fps max settings high fxaa/ssaa. win.

(i always disliked the idea of kboost)


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Beat? where? only price wise IMHO!
> Youll only see 780 beating titans when and if they release those famed aircooled 780´s @1400mhz, still your 1230/50mhz titan beats it hands down!
> on average for a 780 to beat a titan needs 170/200mhz more on the core...
> i had the chance to got 780 sli a while ago but ending with another titan and probably will go for a third one down the road, it would be a very difficult task to get two 780´s that Oc to 1250+ mhz, just go to their thread, there are 780´s that dont even go over 1130mhz...
> Ask "criminal" his thoughts about going from titans to 780´s...
> All this IMHO of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Was talking only about GTX 780s with +1.212v like the Classified. Which most certainly do beat all GTX Titans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Was talking only about GTX 780s with +1.212v like the Classified. Which most certainly do beat all GTX Titans.


Don't the Classified cards push way past 1.212V? And that's the kicker?

But really, Isn't benching these cards at 1080P (or even 720P !) like running your 635HP ZR-1 on a Go-Kart track? Can't stretch their legs...?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've done this to iPhones that get wet.
> Take em apart, wash em, blow em dry and let them sit. They are like Jesus, coming back to life on the third day lol


oh, here's a funny one. Was out fly fishing for salmon last October (and again not long from now ). Managed to take a really big (40lb) old hook-nosed buck out of the river. Brought it over to the taxidermist and a few guys were standing around admiring the fish (they are beautiful... but on a one-way trip at this point in their life). I bent down to point out purple coloring and my blackberry fell out perfectly positioned for the salmon to get back at me and he completely covered it in "milk"... (picture 8 guys looking at this and all at once "oh... that's not right...") pulled the battery, walked down to the river, washed it, rinsed with Aquafina, blow dry with hair dryer and it was working like a champ the next day. Got a hold of my TeleCom guy when we got back, "can you get me a new one please...".


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't the Classified cards push way past 1.212V? And that's the kicker?
> 
> But really, Isn't benching these cards at 1080P (or even 720P !) like running your 635HP ZR-1 on a Go-Kart track? Can't stretch their legs...?


Yes and you're right.


----------



## Gabrielzm

For those interested in the new Phanteks case the first review is out.

Cheers

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7212/phanteks-enthoo-primo-case-review


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> For those interested in the new Phanteks case the first review is out.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7212/phanteks-enthoo-primo-case-review


Yay! Thx! Had my eye on this for awhile, i really don't want to have to spend 500$ on a caselabs beast case.

Anyone remember when they (phantek) showed 2 480x80 thick rads in this thing? IDK about that...

they must of meant 420's or something...



Thats allot of GPU for those 2 rads.(660's? or small pcb 670s?)


----------



## Jhors2

I was reading that a Titan Ultra may be in the works, as well as an LE. Is this still the case or have things changed since the introduction of the GTX 780?


----------



## cravinmild

Most likely. Nvidia still hears change rattling in our pockets


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> I was reading that a Titan Ultra may be in the works, as well as an LE. Is this still the case or have things changed since the introduction of the GTX 780?


Well, the titan LE/ultra convo is one that came about pre-780..

So, its most likely that the Titan LE IS THE 780, and that the Titan ultra does not exist, i think the 1,000$ (or even 1,200 ultra) is just too strange a price point for enthusiast grade.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Colorful-Titan-GTX-780-Kudan,22950.html

"titan ultra" atm is third party phase change blocked ref titan.

most interesting of all is Hawaii coming out THIS september... Inc 500$ amd titan?

Edit: Forgot to mention... Nvidia is releasing a 12gb gk110 model. I would guess some people are probably calling it Titan ultra, but its the new Qaudro

http://www.overclock.net/t/1412193/vz-nvidia-launches-quadro-k6000-with-full-gk110-gpu-2880-cuda-cores-and-12gb-memory/0_50


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, had one of my Titans in my Q9550 rig (only @ 3.6 Ghz because my REX died on me- had it at 4.2Ghz). It ran great all things considered lol... aside from the loading studder switching scenes in some stuff (i.e. loading into RAM being the culprit on the 775 platform).
> This for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... runs smooth runs smooth pause (loading) runs smooth lol. Thats what mine did anywho... not balanced for sure but one fast 775 setup for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AX1200i is a great unit (no personal experience with it though) from everything I've seen. I will say that the PCP&C Silencer MKIII 1200 is pretty pimptastic also... I have an MKIII 1200 in my i7 920 TriSLI 480 setup pulling ~1230 W max from the wall under load lol.
> Much appreciated


was that on a DDR3 775 platform?


----------



## asfgbdnf

I'm looking for high asic titan (>75%), is EVGA SC the only option for me? Does it guarantee a good asic? I heard that EVGA does 'cherry pick' the card and flash it with overclock bios. However, I also heard that you may end up with every low asic (<69%) even with SC version.
So how can I find a titan with high asic? any idea?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> I'm looking for high asic titan (>75%), is EVGA SC the only option for me? Does it guarantee a good asic? I heard that EVGA does 'cherry pick' the card and flash it with overclock bios. However, I also heard that you may end up with every low asic (<69%) even with SC version.
> So how can I find a titan with high asic? any idea?


How much are you paying?


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> How much are you paying?


I can only afford a EVGA SC.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> I'm looking for high asic titan (>75%), is EVGA SC the only option for me?


Nope...

Two out of my three SC Titans had an ASIC of 70% or less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Does it guarantee a good asic? I heard that EVGA does 'cherry pick' the card and flash it with overclock bios.


Again, no...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> However, I also heard that you may end up with every low asic (<69%) even with SC version.


Correct...

And then you have a nice vanilla Titan with say 79% ASIC that boosts out of the boox at 1006Mhz and a no so good SC Titan (say 65% ASIC) that boosts at 1019Mhz out of the box. Nice SC Titans (>75%) usually boost at 1058Mhz out of the box with either 1.15V or 1.163V depending on the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> So how can I find a titan with high asic? any idea?


Brand new? You can't know until you open the box, install the card and take a look using GPU-Z.

For used, just ask the seller for a GPU-Z ASIC screen and check the default max boost frequency and voltage.


----------



## alancsalt

A reminder that on OCN, transactions outside the Marketplace are not permitted, and that selling with less than 35 rep is not permitted.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Nope...
> 
> Two out of my three SC Titans had an ASIC of 70% or less.


That can't be right, I heard EVGA hand pick the gpu with high quality. So what the difference between SC and vanilla version？ BIOS? We can flash SC bios with vanilla card by ourselves.
I'm looking for a brand new card, that's why I'm asking if there is any tricks. For example, cards from one vendor have high asic on average.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> That can't be right, I heard EVGA hand pick the gpu with high quality. So what the difference between SC and vanilla version？ BIOS? We can flash SC bios with vanilla card by ourselves.


Well this is internet i guess, easy to spread rumors and that was a very early one. I am speaking using my first hand personal experience here.

The difference between SC and vanilla is only the auto OC capability that is being done with GPU Boost 2.0 (maximum boost freq out of the box without touching anything).

Yes you can flash any vanilla with the SC bios if you don't care about warranty if the card goes south and you can't revert to the stock bios to RMA it.

Other than that imho and in my experience there was never any reason for somebody to choose the SC instead of the vanilla unless he didn't want to manually OC the card so he wanted the max possible stock auto OC without touching/adjusting anything.

Personally i went with the SC only because it was the only EVGA Titan available when i wanted to buy. If the vanilla was on stock i would choose that instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> I'm looking for a brand new card, that's why I'm asking if there is any tricks. For example, cards from one vendor have high asic on average.


I haven't found any pattern for this, remember that all Titans continue to be reference designs apart from the bios and the cooler (hydrocopper). That being said i would expect the Hydrocoppers to be uh, kind of cherry picked Titans since they have a massive advertised boost frequency but again personally i don't have enough statistical data to verify this.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Well this is internet i guess, easy to spread rumors and that was a very early one. I am speaking using my first hand personal experience here.
> 
> The difference between SC and vanilla is only the auto OC capability that is being done with GPU Boost 2.0 (maximum boost freq out of the box without touching anything).
> 
> Yes you can flash any vanilla with the SC bios if you don't care about warranty if the card goes south and you can't revert to the stock bios to RMA it.
> 
> Other than that imho and in my experience there was never any reason for somebody to choose the SC instead of the vanilla unless he didn't want to manually OC the card so he wanted the max possible stock auto OC without touching/adjusting anything.
> 
> Personally i went with the SC only because it was the only EVGA Titan available when i wanted to buy. If the vanilla was on stock i would choose that instead.


Thanks for your fruitful input. You just reminded me another interesting question. Is there a way to find out if a card has been flashed with modded bios? I mean is there any component on the card that could keep a list of when the bios has been changed?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Thanks for your fruitful input. You just reminded me another interesting question. Is there a way to find out if a card has been flashed with modded bios? I mean is there any component on the card that could keep a list of when the bios has been changed?


My pleasure.

About the list of bios history, my guess is no.

I have flashed with modded bios, flashed them back with the stock and RMA a few of them with no probs at all, so my guess is no just like there is nothing similar to any device i have flashed (mobos etc). Flashing a bios usually means it overwrites the previous and so forth.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
> About the list of bios history, my guess is no.
> 
> I have flashed with modded bios, flashed them back with the stock and RMA a few of them with no probs at all, so my guess is no just like there is nothing similar to any device i have flashed (mobos etc). Flashing a bios usually means it overwrites the previous and so forth.


Good point. Did you mean you RMA some, and only kept those with high asic? what excuse did you use for those RMA?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Good point. Did you mean you RMA some, and only kept those with high asic? what excuse did you use for those RMA?


No, i don't have the luxury of binning neither vgas nor cpus in any way.

No excuse for RMAs, each one had different kind of real issues, for instance the original i bought started clicking/ticking after two months and so forth. One or more detailed videos that clearly showed the issue was enough for the RMA to be accepted.

PS1: just in case there is some kind of misunderstanding. These 3 Titans i gotr in my hands, the one was replacement of the other. No tri-SLI here.

PS2: there is a moral issue when you try to RMA a card using excuses just to get another with higher ASIC. Just remember one thing, the next card might very well have lower ASIC than the first and if you continue, the 3rd might have lower ASIC than both. Trust me, it happened to me...can't blame the company as long as the card operates as "advertised", it's yet again silicon lottery...


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> No, i don't have the luxury of binning neither vgas nor cpus in any way.
> 
> No excuse for RMAs, each one had different kind of real issues, for instance the original i bought started clicking/ticking after two months and so forth. One or more detailed videos that clearly showed the issue was enough for the RMA to be accepted.
> 
> PS1: just in case there is some kind of misunderstanding. These 3 Titans i gotr in my hands, the one was replacement of the other. No tri-SLI here.
> 
> PS2: there is a moral issue when you try to RMA a card using excuses just to get another with higher ASIC. Just remember one thing, the next card might very whell have lower ASIC than the first and if you continue, the 3rd might have lower ASIC than both. Trust me, it happened to me...can't blame the company as long as the card operates as "advertised", it's yet again silicon lottery...


Thanks for clarifying. By the way, what's the asic of the card you're currently holding? Can it boost to 1006 or 1019 with vanilla bios and out-of-box setting?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. By the way, what's the asic of the card you're currently holding? Can it boost to 1006 or 1019 with vanilla bios and out-of-box setting?


ASIC score correlation is still very shady, i give you one of my titans example: its 69% ASIC with 1,16v boosts to 1084mhz but doesnt scale much more with voltage, tops at 1150mhz with 1,212v, so youll se high ASIC with strange correlations to OC, one thing is more or less certain, high ASIC normally gives you a high max core OC!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A reminder that on OCN, transactions outside the Marketplace are not permitted, and that selling with less than 35 rep is not permitted.


I feel like the amount of rep to trade keeps going up...

Example of SC asic... I have one SC that's 61% and one thats 85%. The serial numbers are 1 off.


----------



## szeged

my original titan had 71% asic, new one got 74%, new one overclocks like a champ on stock bios, never got to try the old one because DOA even though gpuz recognized it


----------



## szeged

oh also, got my cpu to 5ghz stable during stress tests, time to see if that gives a change in a valley run


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel like the amount of rep to trade keeps going up...
> 
> Example of SC asic... I have one SC that's 61% and one thats 85%. The serial numbers are 1 off.


You mean asic quality is random and independent from chip to chip.
I bet the 85% one is able to give you higher OC.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. By the way, what's the asic of the card you're currently holding? Can it boost to 1006 or 1019 with vanilla bios and out-of-box setting?


I haven't tried a vanilla bios (no point of doing that).

My current SC boosts at 1045Mhz 1.162V, 70.8%, stock SC bios, out of the box.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> You mean asic quality is random and independent from chip to chip.
> I bet the 85% one is able to give you higher OC.


\

It's possible. I haven't really messed around with my cards by them selves. I made a statement that I would be benching them independent of each other while in this apartment, But that probably wont end up happening.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ASIC score correlation is still very shady, i give you one of my titans example: its 69% ASIC with 1,16v boosts to 1084mhz but doesnt scale much more with voltage, tops at 1150mhz with 1,212v, so youll se high ASIC with strange correlations to OC, one thing is more or less certain, high ASIC normally gives you a high max core OC!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> I bet the 85% one is able to give you higher OC.


The only correlations for ASIC i have experienced are:

1)The higher the ASIC % the higher and/or with lower voltage maximum boost frequency it achieves out of the box.

2)The lower the ASIC % the better voltage scaling it will have.

As far as the maximum STABLE OC (=you GOT to have a standard methodology that really stress the cards) personally i haven't found a direct correlation. I repeat, not talking about just benches and high numbers, talking about real OC stability.

My 65.x% ASIC was 1 bin higher stable but with 1.212V than my 79.x%. My 79.x% on the other hand wouldn't respond to anything more than 1.175V no matter the version of bios etc.

Anyway, *take these with a grain of salt* as i don't have enough statistical data about ASIC and max stable OC myself and like skupples wrote even the max default boost doesn't seem to be 100% straight forward. Still it's easier to confirm (or not) the max boost freq out of the box ASIC correlation by reading threads like this but it's very hard (at least for me) to trust what other people are claiming about their max stable OC since everybody have their own methodologies and perception of what "stable" and "unstable" is.

EDIT: data about max boost freq/voltage out of the box.
65.x%, 1019Mhz 1.15V
70.x%, 1045Mhz 1.163V
79.x%, 1058Mhz 1.15V


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> The only correlations for ASIC i have experienced are:
> 
> 1)The higher the ASIC % the higher and/or with lower voltage maximum boost frequency it achieves out of the box.
> 
> 2)The lower the ASIC % the better voltage scaling it will have.
> 
> As far as the maximum STABLE OC (=you GOT to have a standard methodology that really stress the cards) personally i haven't found a direct correlation. I repeat, not talking about just benches and high numbers, talking about real OC stability.
> 
> My 65.x% ASIC was 1 bin higher stable but with 1.212V than my 79.x%. My 79.x% on the other hand wouldn't respond to anything more than 1.175V no matter the version of bios etc.
> 
> Anyway, *take these with a grain of salt* as i don't have enough statistical data about ASIC and max stable OC myself and like skupples wrote even the max default boost doesn't seem to be 100% straight forward. Still it's easier to confirm (or not) the max boost freq out of the box ASIC correlation by reading threads like this but it's very hard (at least for me) to trust what other people are claiming about their max stable OC since everybody have their own methodologies and perception of what "stable" and "unstable" is.
> 
> EDIT: data about max boost freq/voltage out of the box.
> 65.x%, 1019Mhz 1.15V
> 70.x%, 1045Mhz 1.163V
> 79.x%, 1058Mhz 1.15V


You're absolutely right. But according to your data, higher asic does give better performance with lower voltage.


----------



## skupples

There is a correlation between asic and boost. We can all agree on that.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> There is a correlation between asic and boost. We can all agree on that.


About ASIC and boost frequency, i'd say yes.

About ASIC, boost frequency AND voltage, i'd say it's a little more tricky...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> really???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go and tell her that... ehheheehehh
> 
> Ed
> 
> I wouldnt... she looks mean...


Just don't wet your brush before cleaning your Titan... Well, if you do MAKE SURE ITS UNPLUGGED.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> You're absolutely right. But according to your data, higher asic does give better performance with lower voltage.


You mean max OC with less voltage.

If you see it backwards it actually does because at 1.175V the other two cards were stable at lower clocks, 1 bin lower for the 70.x% and 2 bins lower for the 65.x%...

The game changed when i tried to get the most out of each card at maximum voltage.

Like i said though, not enough statistical data. I wish i had the chance to explore another 20-30 Titans for safer conlusions, 3 cards are just not enough.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> You mean max OC with less voltage.
> 
> If you see it backwards it actually does because at 1.175V the other two cards were stable at lower clocks, 1 bin lower for the 70.x% and 2 bins lower for the 65.x%...
> 
> The game changed when i tried to get the most out of each card at maximum voltage.
> 
> Like i said though, not enough statistical data. I wish i had the chance to explore another 20-30 Titans for safer conlusions, 3 cards are just not enough.


Can I so far conclude that a card with high ASIC is more preferable?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Can I so far conclude that a card with high ASIC is more preferable?


lol, you have the right to have your own conclusions, if this yours then it's fine by me...









Anyway, since you want a new card, not much you can do i am afraid just like the cpus...you can have a dud, you can have a golden sample and all the combos in the middle.

Bought only one 2600K back at 2011 and it does 5Ghz at 1.45V (tested to death). I could have a 2600K that would do 5Ghz at 1.41V or another one that wouldn't go higher than 4.7Ghz for instance.

Silicon lottery, so the question is...do you feel lucky? lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> lol, you have the right to have your own conclusions, if this yours then it's fine by me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since you want a new card, not much you can do i am afraid just like the cpus...you can have a dud, you can have a golden sample and all the combos in the middle.
> 
> Bought only one 2600K back at 2011 and it does 5Ghz at 1.45V (tested to death). I could have a 2600K that would do 5Ghz at 1.41V or another one that wouldn't go higher than 4.7Ghz for instance.
> 
> Silicon lottery, so the question is...do you feel lucky? lol


I'm feeling lucky for my 4930k...







Should be on the market in less then a month!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm feeling lucky for my 4930k...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be on the market in less then a month!


Yes. I'm still trying to pick a board. Hopefully new ones come out on sale.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yes. I'm still trying to pick a board. Hopefully new ones come out on sale.


EVGA is trying really hard to fill out my case...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EVGA is trying really hard to fill out my case...


I have an eye on that board too, just wanna wait and see if something new gets released.


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys, talked to ALATAR and i made a little chart for everybody that wants to share their ASIC score and their volts, so we can shed some light on this matter, Alatar later on will include this chart in the front page, and i ask everybody that has intel about ASIC to share with us!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoxldH25nmgsdGxsOW9naFU0QTJhRTJVVTUtUjRWSEE#gid=0

Thanks Guys

Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

This is awsome, expect some incoming reps from me. For your max results would i use gpuZ senser page clicking max in each window or what our OC software says our max is. GpuZ csn show funny results at times ie. 4200Mb mem usage in hitman absolution @1080p also my asic can change.


----------



## cravinmild

Awsome, FC3 played nice with my card


----------



## szeged

Ordered a 3rd titan for ivy-e, gonna set up a 4930k on the new evga dark board. Now to wait till September for the release date lol. Until then, I have a very fancy paperweight. Or very fancy physx card. Hmmmm.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ordered a 3rd titan for ivy-e, gonna set up a 4930k on the new evga dark board. Now to wait till September for the release date lol. Until then, I have a very fancy paperweight. Or very fancy physx card. Hmmmm.


That's really interesting, I am in the same boat. I REALLY want to upgrade. But is the Dark *REALLY* all we have to look forward to, it almost seems the mobo is better than the Rampage.

I wanted more native Intel 6GB ports, more usb 3.0 all 16x PCIE 3, the AsRock looks good to... Ah decision.


----------



## exyia

I feel like this is a stupid question...

but do all backplates contact the vram on the back with thermal pads?

just got my Heatkiller Titan backplates (just the backplates, no water blocks yet) and I didn't get any to my surprise. I thought backplates help cool by working as a pseudo heatsink?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I feel like this is a stupid question...
> 
> but do all backplates contact the vram on the back with thermal pads?
> 
> just got my Heatkiller Titan backplates (just the backplates, no water blocks yet) and I didn't get any to my surprise. I thought backplates help cool by working as a pseudo heatsink?


My EK-XXL with backplate, came with thermal pads, as all EK backplates, http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109857144.pdf
And you are right, the heat from the memory chips is transferred through the thermal pads to the backplate, it really acts as a heatsink, i have a fan blowing air over the backplate, without it feels very hot when you touch with your hand!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

Some do some dont from what i see. Ones that make contact should advertise it and have pads attached or included.


----------



## _REAPER_

Can I join, I am going to get one more in a few days


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> That's really interesting, I am in the same boat. I REALLY want to upgrade. But is the Dark *REALLY* all we have to look forward to, it almost seems the mobo is better than the Rampage.
> 
> I wanted more native Intel 6GB ports, more usb 3.0 all 16x PCIE 3, the AsRock looks good to... Ah decision.


Just a quick caveat. Remember to check whether or not the additional 6 GB sata ports are native. Usually additional 6 GB ports coming from third party chips (ASmedia I am talking about you.....) are way slower that the native ones. The EVGA dark seems to be native but I didn't have full confirmation of that so far. Was EVGA able to tweak the number of sata 6 GB coming from the x79 chipset? EVGA Jacob if you see this please chime in.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can I join, I am going to get one more in a few days


Sure you can! Welcome!









When you have them just fill in the form in the first page and you´re done!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

finally got around to snapping a quicky pic of my Titan. I know I don't need the 580 in there but its just so dang nice that I don't mind paying the little extra to power it







The Matrix still can make a Titan look small

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9494120787/
ocn titan thread by cravinmild2, on Flickr


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Can I join, I am going to get one more in a few days

















Welcome, the sub is in the OP.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys, talked to ALATAR and i made a little chart for everybody that wants to share their ASIC score and their volts, so we can shed some light on this matter, Alatar later on will include this chart in the front page, and i ask everybody that has intel about ASIC to share with us!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoxldH25nmgsdGxsOW9naFU0QTJhRTJVVTUtUjRWSEE#gid=0
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'd like to know if I can add your spreadsheet to my Titan Pack. It will be a nice addendum to help others.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/12670#post_20509204


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I'd like to know if I can add your spreadsheet to my Titan Pack. It will be a nice addendum to help others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/12670#post_20509204


When its finished (lets say half full...







) and Alatar publishes it in the front page of course you can!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

http://www.evga.com/articles/00766/

EVGA sli bridges! like the ones we always see on demos, now available for purchase (maybe they always were idk, they emailed me this)

Edit: Doesn't look like they make a Z77 model.


----------



## jdk90

Thought I'd join


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Thought I'd join


Welcome to Club Titan, and OCN!

















there, no more 0 rep


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Welcome to Club Titan, and OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there, no more 0 rep


Thank you! Love this Titan!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Thought I'd join


Amd i thought you did good!








Paraphrasing my good friend skupples, making his words, my words: "Welcome to Club Titan, and OCN!"









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Thought I'd join


Congrats, but your build confuses the living daylights out of me.

Stock cooler, with platinums and a titan on a MVE with only one GFX card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Congrats, but your build confuses the living daylights out of me.
> 
> Stock cooler, with platinums and a titan on a MVE with only one GFX card.


Not going to lie, it crossed my mind too, Chalk it up to work in progress w/o low cpu priority.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Congrats, but your build confuses the living daylights out of me.
> 
> Stock cooler, with platinums and a titan on a MVE with only one GFX card.


Lol, my thoughts exactly as well. Well, at least it's unique and future proofed!


----------



## flexus

I can see that the talk about ASIC is brought up again, can`t remember seeing ASIC score for CPU. Possible?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Lol, my thoughts exactly as well. Well, at least it's unique and future proofed!


Maybe hes a smart up-grader, unlike my self... He got the big board and big card right away, instead of beating around the bush. Now he just needs an h100i or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I can see that the talk about ASIC is brought up again, can`t remember seeing ASIC score for CPU. Possible?


Not in CPU-Z

Ordered one of the EVGA tri-sli bridges for my rebuild!


----------



## dpoverlord

Skupples!!!

Ok I went Tri.... I bit the bullet and I took a hammer and a screw driver and knocked a hole in the bottom of my case. Only downside is since I have not upped the motherboard I have the exhaust of the third titan hitting metal on the bottom:


Spoiler: Exhaust Issue?!







I posted in Unigine but Criminal wrote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Th higher the resolution, the more gpu dependent. 1080P performance will be the same or go down, higher resolutions you will see some increase. The EVGA X79 Dark is a nice board and available now. Get a 3820 for cheap and then upgrade to a 6 Core later.


Skupples, when you did 3 way titan and 1440p surround did you sometimes get it reporting 575mhz while Valley reported a higher mark? It's weird since when I don't get the 575mhz error the bench shows a much higher mark than what I see with precision

My last 2560x1440 run was much higher
DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SC x1, GPU1 1354MHZ GPU2 1302MHZ GPU31302MHZ / NA / 3104MHZ --- 86.5 --- [email protected] 2560 x1440


The system crashes if I raise the clock offset to +115 and mem to +300, I believe it is NOW time to mod the bios. Do you think it's better to buy the new coolers from Nvidia for all 3 titans first?

Ok guys....

Need some help.

These are my previous scores with 2 titans:
Quote:


> Spoiler: 2 cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Submissions Surround with Bezel Correction, 1600P, then 1080P.... For Shaders not sure what to report...
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 23.3--- 977 @ 8050x1600
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1084MHZ GPU2 1127MHZ / NA / 3105MHZ --- 72.7 --- [email protected] 2560 x1600
> 
> 
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, , GPU1 1071MHZ GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3506MHZ --- 111.3 --- 4658 @ 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Scores
> 
> 
> 
> Now with a third 1920x1080 is lower? How does this make sense? (This is not a submission)
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.347GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2 with SC=3 , GPU1 1032 GPU1&2MHZ 1019GPU2 1124MHZ / NA / 3005MHZ --- 105.9---4432 @ 1920x1080
> 
> 
> Only thing that went up was 8050 x 1600
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SCx1, GPU1 1110MHZ GPU2 1006MHZ GPU3 1045MHZ/ NA / 3151HZ --- 26.5--- 1108 @ 8050x1600


Going to go check 2560 x 1600 now. It's weird though I was expecting a bigger bump, I really feel that I need to Mod the bios, figure out how to find the max temps, get a new cooler and/or upgrade the mobo or find another way to open a hole so the hot air blows out and is not heating metal.


----------



## szeged

3rd titan arrived. 4930k needs to be released already. Also, someone find me some gaming benchs for the ivy-e series


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Skupples!!!
> 
> Ok I went Tri.... I bit the bullet and I took a hammer and a screw driver and knocked a hole in the bottom of my case. Only downside is since I have not upped the motherboard I have the exhaust of the third titan hitting metal on the bottom:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exhaust Issue?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted in Unigine but Criminal wrote:
> Skupples, when you did 3 way titan and 1440p surround did you sometimes get it reporting 575mhz while Valley reported a higher mark? It's weird since when I don't get the 575mhz error the bench shows a much higher mark than what I see with precision
> 
> My last 2560x1440 run was much higher
> DPOverLord --- I7-930 4.305GHZ --- EVGA Titan SLI (06G-P4-2790-KR) x2, SC x1, GPU1 1354MHZ GPU2 1302MHZ GPU31302MHZ / NA / 3104MHZ --- 86.5 --- [email protected] 2560 x1440
> 
> 
> The system crashes if I raise the clock offset to +115 and mem to +300, I believe it is NOW time to mod the bios. Do you think it's better to buy the new coolers from Nvidia for all 3 titans first?
> 
> Ok guys....
> 
> Need some help.
> 
> These are my previous scores with 2 titans:
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Going to go check 2560 x 1600 now. It's weird though I was expecting a bigger bump, I really feel that I need to Mod the bios, figure out how to find the max temps, get a new cooler and/or upgrade the mobo or find another way to open a hole so the hot air blows out and is not heating metal.


I haven't gotten that far yet, my tri-titan tower wont be built until the end of september, but iv'e heard people talk about that on quad-sli...


----------



## dpoverlord

I am going to re bench everything in Valley, and going to post results at 1600p on

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/0_100to compare to 1440p.

Never really did anything like that but I think I need to do them all over again.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Congrats, but your build confuses the living daylights out of me.
> 
> Stock cooler, with platinums and a titan on a MVE with only one GFX card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not going to lie, it crossed my mind too, Chalk it up to work in progress w/o low cpu priority.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Lol, my thoughts exactly as well. Well, at least it's unique and future proofed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Maybe hes a smart up-grader, unlike my self... He got the big board and big card right away, instead of beating around the bush. Now he just needs an h100i or something.
> Not in CPU-Z
> 
> Ordered one of the EVGA tri-sli bridges for my rebuild!


Haha sorry I probably should of explained this better.. Long story short, this is my first build and this was the part where I ran out of coin








The stock CPU cooler is only there until all my water cooling parts arrive, and a second Titan will definitely be going on this board














The final build will be much more impressive don't worry!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Haha sorry I probably should of explained this better.. Long story short, this is my first build and this was the part where I ran out of coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock CPU cooler is only there until all my water cooling parts arrive, and a second Titan will definitely be going on this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final build will be much more impressive don't worry!


Very good!








Keep us posted and dont forget to take pictures!








This is a family in a way, and, as family besides taking care of one another, we like to see each other grow!
Anything we can do to help, dont hesitate, ask!!!









Cheers and Welcome!

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Skupples!!!
> 
> Ok I went Tri.... I bit the bullet and I took a hammer and a screw driver and knocked a hole in the bottom of my case. Only downside is since I have not upped the motherboard I have the exhaust of the *third titan hitting metal on the bottom:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Exhaust Issue?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to go check 2560 x 1600 now. It's weird though I was expecting a bigger bump, I really feel that I need to *Mod the bios*, figure out how to find the max temps, get a new cooler and/or upgrade the mobo or *find another way to open a hole so the hot air blows out and is not heating metal*.


If youre handy with a dremel, you can carefully cut a space at the bottom to let your titan breathe! If you lived near me i would do it for you!








About the bios you know what i think.... go for it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If youre handy with a dremel, you can carefully cut a space at the bottom to let your titan breathe! If you lived near me i would do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the bios you know what i think.... go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Ha I am on my way to Portugal now come stateside


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am going to re bench everything in Valley, and going to post results at 1600p on
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/0_100to compare to 1440p.
> 
> Never really did anything like that but I think I need to do them all over again.


Are you benching in surround?

In valley: Make sure you do NOT USE the surround tab, set it to off, and resolution to "system"


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My low scores for Firestrike were not because of a bottleneck in my CPU, but rather a STEAM related problem.

Running Firestrike through steam I scored 12000 points. Physics score of 8000.

Running firestrike by installing directly from 3dMark, I scored 16600 with a physics score of 13000.

Not sure if the problem only exists with intel platforms. Anyway, I though I share this as some of you may be running firestrike through steam.


----------



## szeged

what was the release date for the ivy-e series again? im having a tough time not being able to run this 3rd titan lol, its just sitting in its box staring at me


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what was the release date for the ivy-e series again? im having a tough time not being able to run this 3rd titan lol, its just sitting in its box staring at me


I believe in early September.
If you have a micro center, you can get a 3930k with a board, and exchange the CPU when the 4930k arrives. Since its a 2011 board, you all you will swap is the CPU.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what was the release date for the ivy-e series again? im having a tough time not being able to run this 3rd titan lol, its just sitting in its box staring at me


first / second week of september


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what was the release date for the ivy-e series again? im having a tough time not being able to run this 3rd titan lol, its just sitting in its box staring at me


Off the topic, when you going to change the LED on the Hydro?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Off the topic, when you going to change the LED on the Hydro?


when i get more time off work really, been working 70-80 hours a week for the past month, last week of it here im thinking.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I believe in early September.
> If you have a micro center, you can get a 3930k with a board, and exchange the CPU when the 4930k arrives. Since its a 2011 board, you all you will swap is the CPU.


Wait you can?? Won't they charge a significant more for the change out? I have a microcenter in the area. Whats the best setup to get there?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I believe in early September.
> If you have a micro center, you can get a 3930k with a board, and exchange the CPU when the 4930k arrives. Since its a 2011 board, you all you will swap is the CPU.


The only way this is possible is with a 200$+ up charge when you exchange the 3930k.

Ivy-e should be here by September 10th


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Wait you can?? Won't they charge a significant more for the change out? I have a microcenter in the area. Whats the best setup to get there?


I swapped a 2700k for a 3770k. Just paid the extra 30 dollar price difference.
I guess as long as you're upgrading and not returning, they won't mind.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I swapped a 2700k for a 3770k. Just paid the extra 30 dollar price difference.
> I guess as long as you're upgrading and not returning, they won't mind.


Too bad my local computer store (compusa/tigerdirect) most likely won't carry ivy-E in store until NEXT year.

It's OK though, as I can't even start my re-build till i'm out of this interim rental condo.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Wait you can?? Won't they charge a significant more for the change out? I have a microcenter in the area. Whats the best setup to get there?


Don't know what you mean by getting the best set up, but they offer in store only deals and bundles.

For example a Samsung 840 pro is sold for 150.usd when purchased with a CPU or mobo. On top of that you get 40 dollars off a Motherboard when you buy a CPU, so you can save quite a bit.

Last time I was there, I got the neversettle 4 game bundle, 2 Nvidia coupons and a t shirt with my Titan.

They also price match newegg and tiger direct.

Bad thing is that they don't stock a lot if non mainstream gear, and the sales are in store only.


----------



## skupples

And they only have a hand full of stores across the country. I always see the amazing in-store only deals around xmas time, makes me sad.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And they only have a hand full of stores across the country. I always see the amazing in-store only deals around xmas time, makes me sad.


I live in between two of them lol


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And they only have a hand full of stores across the country. I always see the amazing in-store only deals around xmas time, makes me sad.


Me too, until I realized my GF lived 5 minutes from one, then I was all


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Me too, until I realized my GF lived 5 minutes from one, then I was all


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I believe in early September.
> If you have a micro center, you can get a 3930k with a board, and exchange the CPU when the 4930k arrives. Since its a 2011 board, you all you will swap is the CPU.


I wonder which motherboard is the best too bad EVGA dark is not there


----------



## _REAPER_

I am quite happy with my 3970X I will not be upgrading but I am thinking about getting another TItan for Quad SLI


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My low scores for Firestrike were not because of a bottleneck in my CPU, but rather a STEAM related problem.
> 
> Running Firestrike through steam I scored 12000 points. Physics score of 8000.
> 
> Running firestrike by installing directly from 3dMark, I scored 16600 with a physics score of 13000.
> 
> Not sure if the problem only exists with intel platforms. Anyway, I though I share this as some of you may be running firestrike through steam.


Really??? This is pretty bull man..


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

Love to get your input on my 2 way vs 3 way 1600p titan benchnes. Trying to figure out the best benches and method. All input REALLY appreciated.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20604299


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Really??? This is pretty bull man..


Yep, I now wonder if similar performqnce dips happen with games while using steam.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Love to get your input on my 2 way vs 3 way 1600p titan benchnes. Trying to figure out the best benches and method. All input REALLY appreciated.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20604299


I would imagine that that 930 is just struggling to feed those 3 Titans....


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted and dont forget to take pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a family in a way, and, as family besides taking care of one another, we like to see each other grow!
> Anything we can do to help, dont hesitate, ask!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and Welcome!
> 
> Ed


Thanks mate!







Very much appreciated!
I've just made the move from Apple & consoles (although I still love my MacBook Pro) so I assure you I'll have many questions








After looking at everyone else's builds here & needing something much better for gaming, I thought I would build one of my own


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I would imagine that that 930 is just struggling to feed those 3 Titans....


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I would imagine that that 930 is just struggling to feed those 3 Titans....


Anyway, IMO its a good test to see the CPU bottleneck against 3xxx and 4xxx intel series (excluding 6 cores of course)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need high compressed air, dont you have near your house a bicycle repair shop? the have one of those compressors, a blower does´nt have enough pressure to remove the specks of dust held by static electricity, you really need compressed air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok! i got the titan aircooler out of storage and took it apart (not quite as 1 screw screwd me )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway for the look of it you just need to take all the side screws to remove the shroud.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %&$&%&$ screw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the instructions! On a related note, if I use a blower or a can of compressed air, does it really help if I remove the shroud before blowing air all over the card?
If I choose not to remove the shroud, through which way do I blow the air into the card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's possible that a shop compressor would spit condensate.. if it is it tells you something about the shopkeeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should have a condensate trap inline. and have the tank drained regularly.
> 
> about compressed air and coolers: a long time ago an intel engineer told me to lock any cooling fan before cleaning with compressed air (obviously only important when connected to a pcb) since the fan will generate a current when you spin it really fast. can't say I've ever tested this. easy safe than sorry.


Is it possible to lock the fan of the Titan when the shroud is on? If so, then how do I do it?
Also, I've heard that blowing air on the fan and making it spin really fast can damage the bearings? Is this true? If so, then how do I prevent it?

Thanks a lot to everyone that posted relevant information! I really appreciate it!


----------



## szeged

So guys, I have a very special titan lovers surprise build planned out to be started within the next three months. Ill go ahead and give a little teaser of what to expect.

Caselabs tx10-d case

One side, 4770k build featuring Asus maximus vi extreme with four way sli titans.

Back side, 4930k build featuring Asus maximus iv extreme and four way sli titans.

Both sides getting dual loops so quad loop in the entire rig.

Hard acrylic tubing entirely.

All custom wiring and sleeving, four evga 1300w g2 psus, two for each build.

Lots of case modding to make this all fit









Of course this all can't start until the 4930k is release in a month, but until then I can start the 4770k build, and order the 5 more titans I need for the whole thing lol. Also gotta plan out my loops get the case and custom fit the cables.

So until then, thought is leave something for you guys to imagine









Now for a name...I'm thinking complete overkill hmmmm.

Let me know what you guys think. Posted it here since I knew the titan club would like the idea of 8 titans in one case lol.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So guys, I have a very special titan lovers surprise build planned out to be started within the next three months. Ill go ahead and give a little teaser of what to expect.
> 
> Caselabs tx10-d case
> 
> One side, 4770k build featuring Asus maximus vi extreme with four way sli titans.
> 
> Back side, 4930k build featuring Asus *rampage* iv extreme and four way sli titans.
> 
> Both sides getting dual loops so quad loop in the entire rig.
> 
> Hard acrylic tubing entirely.
> 
> All custom wiring and sleeving, four evga 1300w g2 psus, two for each build.
> 
> Lots of case modding to make this all fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this all can't start until the 4930k is release in a month, but until then I can start the 4770k build, and order the 5 more titans I need for the whole thing lol. Also gotta plan out my loops get the case and custom fit the cables.
> 
> So until then, thought is leave something for you guys to imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a name...I'm thinking complete overkill hmmmm.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. Posted it here since I knew the titan club would like the idea of 8 titans in one case lol.


FYP..... right before I





































8 titans in one box...


----------



## _REAPER_

I am about to get another Titan for QUAD sli. LOL what can I say I don't want to upgrade for awhile


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the instructions! On a related note, if I use a blower or a can of compressed air, does it really help if I remove the shroud before blowing air all over the card?
> If I choose not to remove the shroud, through which way do I blow the air into the card?
> Is it possible to lock the fan of the Titan when the shroud is on? If so, then how do I do it?
> Also, I've heard that blowing air on the fan and making it spin really fast can damage the bearings? Is this true? If so, then how do I prevent it?
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone that posted relevant information! I really appreciate it!


You need to remove the shroud because the cooler fins are underneath it and with time gather lots of dust that band together into woves of dust and block the air and must be removed, the fan you can hold it with your finger to prevent it from spinning or hold it in place with adhesive tape, its possible to damage the bearings (remotely but possible)
but as *jpmboy* said earlier in another post, when it spins generates current, so its better be safe than sorry!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> hat posted relevant information! I really appreciate it!


As i said earlier , this is like a family! we are bound to help each other!
If its not one its another! Always!










Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am about to get another Titan for QUAD sli. LOL what can I say I don't want to upgrade for awhile


I ear you! Im doing the same!







not quite as you or others as i dont have the "time" (read $$$$$$$$$ instead of time)








But i know what you mean, ill probably go for tri-sli and triple monitor 120hz and be done for a couple of years...
Not many i hope or ill get bored...






























Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So guys, I have a very special titan lovers surprise build planned out to be started within the next three months. Ill go ahead and give a little teaser of what to expect.
> 
> Caselabs tx10-d case
> 
> One side, 4770k build featuring Asus maximus vi extreme with four way sli titans.
> 
> Back side, 4930k build featuring Asus maximus iv extreme and four way sli titans.
> 
> Both sides getting dual loops so quad loop in the entire rig.
> 
> Hard acrylic tubing entirely.
> 
> All custom wiring and sleeving, four evga 1300w g2 psus, two for each build.
> 
> Lots of case modding to make this all fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this all can't start until the 4930k is release in a month, but until then I can start the 4770k build, and order the 5 more titans I need for the whole thing lol. Also gotta plan out my loops get the case and custom fit the cables.
> 
> So until then, thought is leave something for you guys to imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a name...I'm thinking complete overkill hmmmm.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. Posted it here since I knew the titan club would like the idea of 8 titans in one case lol.


Awesome!!!
Dont forget to take pics as you progress so we can share a little the thrill of the build too!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## exyia

so I guess now I know why nobody gets the Heatkiller Titan backplates - they just flat out don't work without their water block. The instructions even say the rest of the screws you need to attach it are included with the water block

guess I'm returning...I don't like the look of the heatkiller waterblock, so I don't see a reason to keep these backplates. Shame since they looked great

though now I'm tempted to water cool them - got my Eisberg for the cpu with plans to expand the loop - not sure what I'm waiting on other than being lazy


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need to remove the shroud because the cooler fins are underneath it and with time gather lots of dust that band together into woves of dust and block the air and must be removed, the fan you can hold it with your finger to prevent it from spinning or hold it in place with adhesive tape, its possible to damage the bearings (remotely but possible)
> but as *jpmboy* said earlier in another post, when it spins generates current, so its better be safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I just watched MegaTechPC's video of installation of a waterblock on a Titan and it showed that the TIM needed to be reapplied once the shroud is removed. I know TIM needs to be reapplied for the CPU, but is it the same for a GPU? If so, then cleaning will have to be postponed for a while since I don't have any quality TIM at the moment.

Thanks a lot!









P.S. Is that Eric himself in the video? Just curious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As i said earlier , this is like a family! we are bound to help each other!
> If its not one its another! Always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'm glad you feel that way.


----------



## Avonosac

Hey Simple answer guy









I love the enthusiasm, but I could direct you to the multiquote button, it allows you to select multiple posts you would like to quote and places them all in the reply box when you select the quote button. Additionally, when quoting long posts, you can add spoiler tags just inside of the quote tags in order to make your post take up less room, but still contain the original post, and the link to the original post.

Cheers!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I just watched MegaTechPC's video of installation of a waterblock on a Titan and it showed that the TIM needed to be reapplied once the shroud is removed. I know TIM needs to be reapplied for the CPU, but is it the same for a GPU? If so, then cleaning will have to be postponed for a while since I don't have any quality TIM at the moment.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Is that Eric himself in the video? Just curious.
> I'm glad you feel that way.


You can remove the shroud without removing the heatsink: The 8 screws on the top of the shroud, the 2 small ones at the rear, and 3 more on each side. That will remove the cover leaving the fan and the heatsink still affixed to the PCB itself - no need to re-apply anything.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am about to get another Titan for QUAD sli. LOL what can I say I don't want to upgrade for awhile


Why 4 TITANS .... 120Hz?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I just watched MegaTechPC's video of installation of a waterblock on a Titan and it showed that the TIM needed to be reapplied once the shroud is removed. I know TIM needs to be reapplied for the CPU, but is it the same for a GPU? If so, then cleaning will have to be postponed for a while since I don't have any quality TIM at the moment.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Is that Eric himself in the video? Just curious.
> I'm glad you feel that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> You can remove the shroud without removing the heatsink: *The 8 screws on the top of the shroud, the 2 small ones at the rear, and 3 more on each side. That will remove the cover leaving the fan and the heatsink still affixed to the PCB itself - no need to re-apply anything*.


This! ^^









Cheers

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am quite happy with my 3970X I will not be upgrading but I am thinking about getting another TItan for Quad SLI


I have the G2 1300 watt, I don't think even my PSU could do quad, can the 1500watt?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I would imagine that that 930 is just struggling to feed those 3 Titans....


I am not so sure, it's not the HIGHEST benchmarks but from 2 to 3 titans I saw at Surround resolutions 25-39% of an increase. I would really like to upgrade, but for me my gut is still telling me that LGA 2011 with no really *NEW* chipset other than the EVGA Dark mobo is a great choice. I wish I knew how long we'd have to wait for a better chipset vs what we have now. For I.E the i7-930 based on the Valley Benchmarks is keeping pace with a lot of people in the top 30.

On the cooler front, what is everyones thoughts on the EVGA Titan cooler? The stock cooler is really loud past 80%, is it worth laying the $30 for the new ones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So guys, I have a very special titan lovers surprise build planned out to be started within the next three months. Ill go ahead and give a little teaser of what to expect.
> 
> One side, 4770k build featuring Asus maximus vi extreme with four way sli titans.
> 
> Back side, 4930k build featuring Asus maximus iv extreme and four way sli titans.
> 
> Both sides getting dual loops so quad loop in the entire rig.


I am trying to get this straight.... you are building one computer with 8 titans? I never even considered that. Also what the hell are you doing with this beast? Are you doing one OS or is it 2 computers in one?

Also..... why not just go for the X series if you have the cash?  Lastly, have you considered the EVGA Dark, that mobo looks really bad ass. I saw you had the 4770K so I figure you are using your current as one system.

*Question*
I think that the stock bios on the 3 cards has hit the limit with 3 cards I can only go +100 on mem / GPU offset. 1 SC 2 Reg EVGA. How do I go about putting that SC bios on the other 2 cards? Any how to threads or the best method? Love for the input!
My other question is, does my system crash on the other 2 lower clocked cards mainly due to the bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> P.S. Is that Eric himself in the video? Just curious.
> I'm glad you feel that way.


Yes, he posted it here and EK made him a video star!
Very good vid!


----------



## Avonosac

He is putting 2 systems into one case. Think a middle wall with boards on both sides of it.


----------



## dpoverlord

Never even considered it... Can you run one system off 2 mobos? I wonder how that scales and if it is at all like back in 2004 when you had 2 chips on one board and it lagged. I remember those 2 chip motherboards.... Spent $900 which was a lot back then. Now $900 is ok were in titans back to my benchmarks

QOTD on PC Building

*Question: Why do you spend and build so much?*
*Answer:* You put money into it, not because you have too; but since it's a hobby that you just love and enjoy. Like Car building, except your muscle is the system, like great sex, except your' peers are Hooting ya on... Not the woman

LoL


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> On the cooler front, what is everyones thoughts on the EVGA Titan cooler? The stock cooler is really loud past 80%, is it worth laying the $30 for the new ones?
> 
> Yap, ACX cooler, less noise and better temps OR go water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question*
> I think that the stock bios on the 3 cards has hit the limit with 3 cards I can only go +100 on mem / GPU offset. 1 SC 2 Reg EVGA. How do I go about putting that SC bios on the other 2 cards? Any how to threads or the best method? Love for the input!
> My other question is, *does my system crash on the other 2 lower clocked cards mainly due to the bios*?


Go here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/135735/evga-gtxtitan-6144-130223.html EVGA SC bios

and:

Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file


Easy batch file to help people flash their cards faster. All you have to do is make sure your modified .rom is named
"X.rom" and in the same folder as the other files provided. Simply click the "RUN" file and a command windows will pop up running two commands, the first "Nvflash --protectoff", this is to insure NVFLASH has the ability to right to the entire card. The next command is "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom" this will flash the modified bios, or any bios with the name "X.rom" to the card. Enjoy! I hope this makes life easier when flashing.

No, it depends on the boost settings you set in precisionx or whatever program you have!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/135735/evga-gtxtitan-6144-130223.html EVGA SC bios
> 
> and:
> 
> Flash tool.zip 320k .zip file
> 
> 
> Easy batch file to help people flash their cards faster. All you have to do is make sure your modified .rom is named
> "X.rom" and in the same folder as the other files provided. Simply click the "RUN" file and a command windows will pop up running two commands, the first "Nvflash --protectoff", this is to insure NVFLASH has the ability to right to the entire card. The next command is "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom" this will flash the modified bios, or any bios with the name "X.rom" to the card. Enjoy! I hope this makes life easier when flashing.
> 
> No, it depends on the boost settings you set in precisionx or whatever program you have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Will PM ya


----------



## szeged

Was thinking about a 4970x into the double build but I'm gonna wait to see how they compare to the 4930k first before I decide on it for sure.

Was also considering a evga dark board for the back side 2011 rig, its still a toss up until we find out if the new bios are good or not.

Also, just placed the order for 5 more evga hydro copper titans







time to get to work on planning the loops and measuring cables. Probably gonna end up with $1000 in just bitspower fittings in this build alone.

Also need to decide on what rad fans I want still. Corsair for looks or noiseblocker silent pro for performance.

And finally, no idea what color theme yet, was thinking red and black even though its really overdone, but I don't like white/light builds personally so I'm steering away from those.

Let me know your guys thoughts and ideas, this isn't going to be just a build for me, this is for titan lovers everywhere.


----------



## dpoverlord

Spoiler: Thoughts from the new G*D!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Was thinking about a 4970x into the double build but I'm gonna wait to see how they compare to the 4930k first before I decide on it for sure.
> 
> Was also considering a evga dark board for the back side 2011 rig, its still a toss up until we find out if the new bios are good or not.
> 
> Also, just placed the order for 5 more evga hydro copper titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to get to work on planning the loops and measuring cables. Probably gonna end up with $1000 in just bitspower fittings in this build alone.
> 
> Also need to decide on what rad fans I want still. Corsair for looks or noiseblocker silent pro for performance.
> 
> And finally, no idea what color theme yet, was thinking red and black even though its really overdone, but I don't like white/light builds personally so I'm steering away from those.
> 
> Let me know your guys thoughts and ideas, this isn't going to be just a build for me, this is for titan lovers everywhere.






I personally like Red White & Blue... Butttttt, what about neon Green, Sky Blue, Look at green acrylic with a white light in my case photos. Why not engrave on the acrylic too?

Siigghhh... Water cooling, you know I sometimes wonder how much better my system would be if I had gone that route. At this point I feel I have too much invested in Air.


----------



## szeged

Hmm a red white and blue theme sounds interesting but I don't know if it would fit for this build


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what was the release date for the ivy-e series again? im having a tough time not being able to run this 3rd titan lol, its just sitting in its box staring at me


Get an EVGA dark and a 3820 until Ivy-E.









Any new Titan owners verified if Titans are getting Elipda memory too?


----------



## dpoverlord

Look at my Red & green


Spoiler: Case on Air!









My only problem is that 12 years later the red acrylic on the top is not glued to the top properly, but I am lazy to re-glue it. Plus not even sure I used glue back then.
The side panel does not close due to my HUGE Thermalright Extreme 120 hitting my side panel case fans.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Get an EVGA dark and a 3820 until Ivy-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any new Titan owners verified if Titans are getting Elipda memory too?


Ohhhh, I didn't even think about that happening... I for sure won't be buying a third one brand-new if that's the case.


----------



## CaliLife17

Ordered a 2-way Pro SLI bridge and 2 ACX Titan Coolers from EVGA. Everything is on air in my 900D till I go under water later this year after Ivy-E drops and i see which x79 board turns out to be a winner. Also this gives me an excuse to finally put on my EVGA backplates i have had sitting next to my tower for like 3 months

Im hoping i have enough fans though for the ACX since its going to dump heat into my case. I have 3x120 intakes, 3x120 lower left side intakes, 3x120 top exhaust, and 1x140 rear exhaust.

Also what thermal grease/paste do you guys recommended i use when applying the ACX?

I really like the look of the stock cooler on the titan, but i have heard good things about the ACX cooler, so figured see what it can do. If it can be quieter and cool better, i say why not.


----------



## Cheesemaster

I am getting my EVGA ACX Titan coolers Friday. I have a nice lil project for the weekend. here are my stock temps playing Tomb Raider on Nvidia surround with ultimate settings with ssaa x2 enabled. *These are the before shots



And my fan profile shot.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I am getting my EVGA ACX Titan coolers Friday. I have a nice lil project for the weekend. here are my stock temps playing Tomb Raider on Nvidia surround with ultimate settings with ssaa x2 enabled. *These are the before shots
> 
> 
> 
> And my fan profile shot.


I think I am going to wait until you get them before I buy


----------



## szeged

Got most of the quad loops planned out, now intel needs to hurry up with the ivy-e series so this can get going!

time to make performance-pcs go out of stock of bitspower fittings :x lol


----------



## h2spartan

I have an ACX cooler on the way. I think if it performs as well as advertised I may just watercool my cpu. So I don't have to worry about resetting the loop every time I switch out the graphics. I change my gpu more often than my cpu anyway.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I have an ACX cooler on the way. I think if it performs as well as advertised I may just watercool my cpu. So I don't have to worry about resetting the loop every time I switch out the graphics. I change my gpu more often than my cpu anyway.


why would you ever update from a wonderful card such as a titan?









(yes its a joke to anyone inc " wut abot in 5 yrs durr" )


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Anyone know where I can find this sli bridge?


----------



## Lukas026

ufortunately they are not available and it was said in another topic (sorry cant find link atm) that this kind of bridge was made purely for marketing pics and maybe some reviews but it wont be available at all

on the other hand, these popped out few days ago:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1999556

and they are almost identical. hope it helps


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find this sli bridge?


Where else?









http://www.evga.com/default.asp

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2, (scroll down the page)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ufortunately they are not available and it was said in another topic (sorry cant find link atm) that this kind of bridge was made purely for marketing pics and maybe some reviews but it wont be available at all
> 
> on the other hand, these popped out few days ago:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1999556
> 
> and they are almost identical. hope it helps


So the one like the pic is not available?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So the one like the pic is not available?


Yes they are! http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2

Just register (if you havent done so already)








And buy away!!!








Ill buy one too when they get to ebay!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## uaedroid

@OccamRazon, LaBestiaHumana is referring to the SLI Bridge with the Nvidia Claw design. It is not available. It was mentioned before in a video in PCPer that it will not be available for sale.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> @OccamRazon, LaBestiaHumana is referring to the SLI Bridge with the Nvidia Claw design. It is not available. It was mentioned before in a video in PCPer that it will not be available for sale.


Right... sorry guys my mistake!








its a shame really, it goes in the same lines as the Titan/780 cooler design, it could be a hit with aircooled cards!
what reason do they give for not selling them?
Perhaps its a "dud" like the first fermi card...






























Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Right... sorry guys my mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a shame really, it goes in the same lines as the Titan/780 cooler design, it could be a hit with aircooled cards!
> what reason do they give for not selling them?
> Perhaps its a "dud" like the first fermi card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


For a sec I felt stupid lol I'm like whese is this bridge? lol

The EVGA is cool too, should go well with the Hydro Copper blocks.


----------



## cravinmild

So i find myself in vancouver for a few days and and thinking of grabbing a waterblock for the titan. Only two are offered at ncix.

XSPC/without backplate @ $104

Or

Komodo/with backplate @ $145

Idk anything about fittings but i do need something coming out of the block to slip hoses onto. Any help would be appreciated.

Im getting pump/rad/res at a later point and mod something together with aio cooler parts i have on hand.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Both works well. I would go to whatever is cheap or appeal to you visually. I have the komodos and they are great. The xspc seem to cool better the vram area. But if you go with XSPC grab a backplate too. It would go for 125 total (block+backplate). As for compression or barbs buy anything in any diameter that you like. I use 3/8 x 5x8 compression and tested EK, Bitspower, Swiftech and Phobya. All are good but I prefer the Swiftech ones since they have a base you can fit a wrench on it to give the correct screw on the fittings. The EK are nice but since you thumbscrew sometimes while trying to take the cap off (unscrew it) you end up having the base being unscrew which can be messy if you loop is full....


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes they are! http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2
> 
> Just register (if you havent done so already)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And buy away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill buy one too when they get to ebay!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I am waiting to see some benchmarks, is it quieter? Is it faster, and why in the hell was it not on in the begining


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am waiting to see some benchmarks, is it quieter? Is it faster, and why in the hell was it not on in the begining


?


----------



## cravinmild

Out of stock at all stores


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ?


Rephrase: I'd like to see some people benching with the air cooler in order to see if it does indeed perform better / quieter than the stock. This cooler should be on titans from the get go, if we are spending $1k it should be added on. It bothers me that we have to shell another $30 on top of the 1k. I call it being cheap.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Rephrase: I'd like to see some people benching with the air cooler in order to see if it does indeed perform better / quieter than the stock. This cooler should be on titans from the get go, if we are spending $1k it should be added on. It bothers me that we have to shell another $30 on top of the 1k. I call it being cheap.


mmmm not so sure about that dpoverlord... For tight sli fitting of cards the blower version of the cooler (e.g stock) might be a better choice. In any case I think the original blower on the cards is very high quality (both titans and 780). I do like silence so that´s the reason I put my SC under water along with a hydrocopper.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Rephrase: I'd like to see some people benching with the air cooler in order to see if it does indeed perform better / quieter than the stock. This cooler should be on titans from the get go, if we are spending $1k it should be added on. It bothers me that we have to shell another $30 on top of the 1k. I call it being cheap.


I disagree. I love the appearance if the stock cooler. It does the job well enough, but its just loud.

The ACX does have a clean look, but looks generic.

To me looks is important as long as performance is not greatly affected.


----------



## h2spartan

"LOUD NOISES!"

Even with closed headphones, I can't stand the noise of the stock cooler. Will gladly try the ACX and I hope it's a drastic improvement. If not, then I guess I'd have to get a waterblock.


----------



## Gabrielzm

water is the way to go h2spartan







I would not expect that much improvement on the noise side with acx. Some, yes, but not much. Besides, if you are using 3 or 4 sli the performance with the acx could be dramatically below the blower stock version.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> water is the way to go h2spartan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not expect that much improvement on the noise side with acx. Some, yes, but not much. Besides, if you are using 3 or 4 sli the performance with the acx could be dramatically below the blower stock version.


Yes, I'm also going with water. Got all my para ordered.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Out of stock at all stores


NCIX has gotten slack on the watercooling gear, selection has steadily dropped over the last couple years & stuff is rarely in store anymore, what there is usually has to get sent in from the warehouse.


----------



## Difunto

For those of you that want the ACX cooler its really good i have the 780 acx on my titan since the 780 acx came out its same thing.
my max temps used to be 70c on stock cooler and my max temps now are 51c and much quieter than the stock one. i also wanted to share that i
got a swiftech h20 edge HD water cooling kit for my Cpu only for now and its nice i love my wet temps!

at load

at idle


----------



## dpoverlord

The stock cooler is REALLY loud, I have over 10 fans in my system and the Titans are louder than all of them combined


----------



## flexus

I know there is some hardmod guys here so I post my question here, dunno where else to.
I got some 50K trimpots for doing a volt mod on the Titan. When I read ohm with the multimeter the max ohm is diffrent on every trimpot when I measure across the lugs.
Readings:
47.8
48.8
48.9
46.9

on 4 different trimpots, is this normal? Should it never read exactly 50k? Guess I pick the one that is closest and I should do, hehe?

On 50K ohm what would the voltage be on the card then? stock voltage?

I know the other stuff how do increase the volt and read it, but I have not solder it to the card yet, just checking the trimpots and initializ it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

For those shopping for a x79 board these days. Just got bad news from Jacob (EVGA) that the additional sata 6 gb ports on the X79 dark are indeed coming from a third party chip (Marvell). That is bad news for me at least....









From their website is not clear at all and even seems to me they were able to tweak the x79 chipset to have 6 native ports but that is simply not correct....


----------



## djriful

I don't hear anything with my headphones on... your noise cancellation isn't working?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I know there is some hardmod guys here so I post my question here, dunno where else to.
> I got some 50K trimpots for doing a volt mod on the Titan. When I read ohm with the multimeter the max ohm is diffrent on every trimpot when I measure across the lugs.
> Readings:
> 47.8
> 48.8
> 48.9
> 46.9
> 
> on 4 different trimpots, is this normal? Should it never read exactly 50k? Guess I pick the one that is closest and I should do, hehe?
> 
> On 50K ohm what would the voltage be on the card then? stock voltage?
> 
> I know the other stuff how do increase the volt and read it, but I have not solder it to the card yet, just checking the trimpots and initializ it.


It is normal for the trimmers to be approximate to the rated ohms, are they multi-turn trimpots? For hardmodding, you want at least 15 turn, 20 -25 turn are preferable.

A 50k trimmer should have the voltage very close to stock. The way to find the right trimmer size is to measure the resistance between the mod point & ground, then multiply that value by 20 (for ex. 2.4Kohm measured on card = 48k trimmer size , 50k trimmer would be the closest possible).


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is normal for the trimmers to be approximate to the rated ohms, are they multi-turn trimpots? For hardmodding, you want at least 15 turn, 20 -25 turn are preferable.
> 
> A 50k trimmer should have the voltage very close to stock. The way to find the right trimmer size is to measure the resistance between the mod point & ground, then multiply that value by 20 (for ex. 2.4Kohm measured on card = 48k trimmer size , 50k trimmer would be the closest possible).


Ah thanks, just what I needed to know! Rep for that, I can`t give it but anyway hehe








It is 25 turns


----------



## flexus

The 326.41 drivers seems pretty stabel, think it is the best I have tried for the Titan. No tdr yet and higher stable OC in games. Also b3 is fixed and runs like a dream


----------



## cravinmild

4-6 week wait for titan blocks at ncix







. still, the store smelled nice and staff i talked to were great







I had my hopes up and had set my mind to watercooling the card this week but i guess ill pull out my h70/zipstaps. i was hoping for something with more blingbling. Anyone interested in seeing pics of the operation


----------



## Cheesemaster

I am gonna do a brutal test... du du dah! 4-way ACX Titan cheese melt!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 4-6 week wait for titan blocks at ncix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . still, the store smelled nice and staff i talked to were great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my hopes up and had set my mind to watercooling the card this week but i guess ill pull out my h70/zipstaps. i was hoping for something with more blingbling. Anyone interested in seeing pics of the operation


Always!!!



We are still waiting for some pictures from Szedged's GPU sammich.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Always!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are still waiting for some pictures from Szedged's GPU sammich.


Soon, very soon. Still in the planning process of this new build lol.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> You can remove the shroud without removing the heatsink: The 8 screws on the top of the shroud, the 2 small ones at the rear, and 3 more on each side. That will remove the cover leaving the fan and the heatsink still affixed to the PCB itself - no need to re-apply anything.


What about the two screws on either side of the GeForce GTX logo? Is it necessary to remove them too?
Also, what kind of screw driver do I need to remove the screws?
Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, he posted it here and EK made him a video star!
> Very good vid!


Thanks for the info!









I'm having a tough time keeping the temps under control even at 1.162v and thus cannot use my card at its highest core clock at 1.212v. So I'm considering a waterblock and I have some questions. Please understand that I've no knowledge on watercooling whatsoever and answer my questions accordingly.

i) Since a waterblock helps in keeping temps way below 80c at all times, does it necessarily mean that the card will be rid of temp throttling?
ii) What other components must I purchase along with a waterblock to go with it? (pumps, tubes etc.?)
iii) What is the absolute best cooling solution (air and water only) for a Titan? Would an ACX cooler be a better option than a waterblock? I should note that my case already lacks ventilation and opening it up greatly improves GPU temps.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## provost

If you are trying to get better benches by going the water cooling route, don't be surprised if you don't see a lot of improvement. MrTooshort had a comparison run somewhere on modded bios with air and water. Titan will be quieter though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> i) Since a waterblock helps in keeping temps way below 80c at all times, does it necessarily mean that the card will be rid of temp throttling?


You would be looking at idle temps of ~25-30, load temps of 35-45
Quote:


> ii) What other components must I purchase along with a waterblock to go with it? (pumps, tubes etc.?)


Water block, COMPRESSION FITTINGS, tubes, pump, res, radiator.
Quote:


> iii) What is the absolute best cooling solution (air and water only) for a Titan? Would an ACX cooler be a better option than a waterblock? I should note that my case already lacks ventilation and opening it up greatly improves GPU temps.


Water will be the coolest solution for daily driver use... The ACX cooler is easier and 5 times cheaper. If you're already having heat issues in your case I would advise against it.

I saw a much bigger increase in performance water cooling gk104 then I did with gk110.


----------



## Baasha

Finally got the new "Pro" SLI Bridge in!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> For those shopping for a x79 board these days. Just got bad news from Jacob (EVGA) that the additional sata 6 gb ports on the X79 dark are indeed coming from a third party chip (Marvell). That is bad news for me at least....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From their website is not clear at all and even seems to me they were able to tweak the x79 chipset to have 6 native ports but that is simply not correct....


I think their site is a bit .... I hate to say this "Shady" when it comes to listing technical specs. If you got ASRock, Gigabyte or any of the other slights, you are overwhelmed with information. Trying to find info on the EVGA site is like trying to stick it to a virgin; it hurts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I am gonna do a brutal test... du du dah! 4-way ACX Titan cheese melt!


With water or the new coolers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got the new "Pro" SLI Bridge in!


I love your cabling! Did you use plastic or a fabric tie? Also, is the bridge worth it more than the stock? I think I am going to get one with the coolers. Most likely 4 way.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got the new "Pro" SLI Bridge in!


Damn that is awesome!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I love your cabling! Did you use plastic or a fabric tie? Also, is the bridge worth it more than the stock? I think I am going to get one with the coolers. Most likely 4 way.


Thanks! I just used a plastic cable tie.

The Bridge is a bit gimmicky. I mean, it looks better than stock for sure - it's $30.. so in the scheme of things, it adds that special touch to the rig. I would recommend it because it looks way better than stock and is only $30.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Damn that is awesome!


haha. thanks!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got the new "Pro" SLI Bridge in!


Is it me or does the EVGA SLI bridge doesn't go well with the Stock Titan Cooler?

Looks to match the acx or hydro copper better as far as color scheme.


----------



## szeged

hopefully theres a way to mod the led in the new sli badges to different colors, would love to change mine to red when it arrives.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully theres a way to mod the led in the new sli badges to different colors, would love to change mine to red when it arrives.


Hopefully


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hopefully


Here's the leds.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Here's the leds.


wow thanks for that, those look easy to change, any idea what size the led is? i have a few 3mm and 2mm red ones laying around, hoping they will fit.


----------



## Shogon

I have no clue honestly haha, they are pretty tiny. I was thinking of getting some sort of transparent red or different color tape, and applying it to the plastic EVGA cover(the thing that is left of the bridge with the #2 on it).

edit: Okay I measured them, took off the bridge again (all is needed is a t6 Torx, like the one needed to remove the stock Titan cooler for aftermarket cooling) and they look like 3mm LEDs.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I have no clue honestly haha, they are pretty tiny. I was thinking of getting some sort of transparent red or different color tape, and applying it to the plastic EVGA cover(the thing that is left of the bridge with the #2 on it).
> 
> edit: Okay I measured them, took off the bridge again (all is needed is a t6 Torx, like the one needed to remove the stock Titan cooler for aftermarket cooling) and they look like 3mm LEDs.


Thanks for the input


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I have no clue honestly haha, they are pretty tiny. I was thinking of getting some sort of transparent red or different color tape, and applying it to the plastic EVGA cover(the thing that is left of the bridge with the #2 on it).
> 
> edit: Okay I measured them, took off the bridge again (all is needed is a t6 Torx, like the one needed to remove the stock Titan cooler for aftermarket cooling) and they look like 3mm LEDs.


thanks a ton, i have a few hundred 3mm red SMD leds laying about so i should be ready to go lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is it me or does the EVGA SLI bridge doesn't go well with the Stock Titan Cooler?
> 
> Looks to match the acx or hydro copper better as far as color scheme.


ikr? It's slightly strange, you would figure the LED would be NV green first of all, second you would expect the "metal" to match the finish of stock gk110 cooler, but it's more of a stainless steel look.

How do you remove those tiny led?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thanks a ton, i have a few hundred 3mm red SMD leds laying about so i should be ready to go lol


You'll have that bridge looking like Rudolph in no time









You're right skupples, the SLI bridge is more "machined" metal look then the actual Titan cooler. Just put them next to each other and one easily reflects light (the bridge) while the cooler has a matte like finish I suppose. They are different, tis a shame Nvidia hasn't made those bridges yet.

I'm not sure how you take them out, I'd assume just yanking it out and soldering the new leds in place?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You'll have that bridge looking like Rudolph in no time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right skupples, the SLI bridge is more "machined" metal look then the actual Titan cooler. Just put them next to each other and one easily reflects light (the bridge) while the cooler has a matte like finish I suppose. They are different, tis a shame Nvidia hasn't made those bridges yet.
> 
> I'm not sure how you take them out, I'd assume just yanking it out and soldering the new leds in place?


just apply a fine tipped soldering iron to the current leds, slap them off across the room and forget they ever existed. Replace with new led of choice, fist pump a few times, install the bridge, game like a madman.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Can u guess what these are


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200236926557243&id=1575042670&set=a.4355060126081.1073741825.1575042670&refid=56
> 
> Can u guess what these are


I just broke my #1 golden rule for you... No social media. I quit using Facebook back when they dissolved the college student only rules.

Four over priced sig edition titans? Can you send me one of your extra shirts?!

Anyone using hyperX 2133 ram kit? I'm trying to upgrade my scrapped together free ram. I figure it's time to start working towards my lga 2011 ramdisk, just not sure where to start. I haven't researched ram since SD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just apply a fine tipped soldering iron to the current leds, slap them off across the room and forget they ever existed. Replace with new led of choice, fist pump a few times, install the bridge, game like a madman.


I hear swapping LED's is like upgrading to low profile windshield wipers... 15% increase in HP/FPS! In all seriousness, I think i will try this mod on one of the 2 evga bridges i have coming.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Now we are under way!



I am going to use the TIM that is on the coolers. I will do a comparison of some Pk-3 and MX-4 later on just to put up EVGA TIM to some good quality TIM's..


----------



## Difunto

Nice i would love to see some results on that! am using Phobya HeGrease Extreme on my acx


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just apply a fine tipped soldering iron to the current leds, slap them off across the room and forget they ever existed. Replace with new led of choice, fist pump a few times, install the bridge, game like a madman.


Thanks for that, I may give it a try if I can't find any colored transparent tape.

For some of you who are getting, or plan on getting the EVGA bridges this is something new
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF*
> 
> Here is something special that hasn't really been discussed yet...
> 
> We are working on software to allow adjustment of the LED on the bridge. Brightness increase/decrease, allow brightness to change depending on ingame temp, fps, etc and/or pulsating


Pretty cool.

Nice stuff Cheese, with 4 of those cards next to each other the ACX is your best bet. I had 3 next to each other and OMG even with 85% fan and no overclock I'd hit 85C+ on the first 2 cards while the 3rd was at 75C in games.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Now we are under way!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to use the TIM that is on the coolers. I will do a comparison of some Pk-3 and MX-4 later on just to put up EVGA TIM to some good quality TIM's..


ohhhh they were ACX cooler boxes... I thought the depth looked slightly off for a GPU box...

Ohh!! pulsing SLI bridge?!! That's pretty sexy.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> 
> Can u guess what these are


Backplates


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Backplates


holy christ that's allot of box for Back plates.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> holy christ that's allot of box for Back plates.


My back plates arrived on the exact same boxes. Lol


----------



## djriful

wow I am out of the loop on this thread... I just realize they are selling ACX for TITAN... oh gosh I need to get one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My back plates arrived on the exact same boxes. Lol


It's just so much box. lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's just so much box. lol.


When they came my co-worker was like, "here your new graphic cards arrived,"

The box for the backplates is bigger than the hydro copper block box.


----------



## Cheesemaster

They are in!


----------



## cravinmild

Looks very nice







hows temps


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> If you are trying to get better benches by going the water cooling route, don't be surprised if you don't see a lot of improvement. MrTooshort had a comparison run somewhere on modded bios with air and water. Titan will be quieter though.


Actually I'm trying to get lower temps so that I don't hit the temp throttle limit in games. I can run FC3 at 1176MHz at 1.212v but the core drops to 10xxMHz in game due to the temp limit. Hopefully the card will be able to do 1202MHz in other games if I can prevent temp throttling.
The noise is a bit too much with the fan at 85% but I wouldn't have cared if it could keep the temps below 80c at all times. But a congested case in a room with no AC won't allow that. Thus I'm considering watercooling the GPU. Otherwise I'm very scared of drowning my components should the cooling kit malfunction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You would be looking at idle temps of ~25-30, load temps of 35-45
> Water block, COMPRESSION FITTINGS, tubes, pump, res, radiator.
> Water will be the coolest solution for daily driver use... The ACX cooler is easier and 5 times cheaper. If you're already having heat issues in your case I would advise against it.
> 
> I saw a much bigger increase in performance water cooling gk104 then I did with gk110.


So no temp throttling at all? It should be so unless there is something I'm missing about watercooling?
About the water cooling components, would I be better off buying a kit instead of buying them separately since I don't really know what to get? Also, how much will it cost in total for all the items? (I know it depends on the items/brands, but can you give me at least a ballpark figure? I need to know this so I can understand if I am ready for such an expense right now.)
About the ACX cooler, that's what I thought.
Does watercooling the GPU actually affect FPS somehow? If I'm already limited to 1202MHz core clock at the locked voltage of 1.212v, how would watercooling affect performance other than preventing hitting the temp limit?

Have you put your CPU and GPU under water? If so then what components are you using?
And what about the MVF? Did you include it in the watercooling loop?
What are the best components for watercooling an MVF+3770K+Titan system? Is it even possible in a 600T (with its limited space and all)? And how much would that cost me?

Again, would it be better alternative to see if I can improve thermals by changing the fans on the case? I'm using the stock fans (2x200mm intake and 1x120mm exhaust) that came with the case and they can hardly move any air if any (proven since I saw lowered temps by opening up the case). If so, then what fan configuration will be the most effective for my system?

I'm sorry that I have so many questions and this is probably not the right thread to be asking them. But please bear with me. Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Looks very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows temps


Yes very funny! one card rocks.... two card not bad..... 4-way no way!

I made a grilled cheese sandwich on those things with extra cheese sauce!


----------



## fommof

@ahnafakeef, plain and simple.

Say you are experiencing these issues currently:

1)Temperature throttling at around 75-80C no matter where you have set the temperature target ti (this doesn't happen to every Titan)
2)Temperature throttling because you can't keep the temperature lower than the threshold you have defined (for several reasons, say bad airflow, high ambient temperatures, not much tolerance to the noise etc)
3)Fan noise (combined to #2 and maybe #1, vicious circle, you try to keep the card below any of the temp thresholds, you increase the fan rpms etc)
4)Early power throttling either because of wrong TDP reporting or/and because the more you increase your rpms (#1, #2, #3) the less power headroom you have since the fan consumption does sum up to the total card's consumption.

Going the watercooling route (or highend air) actually solves all of them to some extend:

1)If your card will throttle at 75-80C no matter what then that's not gonna happen anymore. I cool my Titan using an H100i with only two P12 fans for now but i can assure you that the highest delta temp i have seen so far is way less than 20C and that's is with 1.2V and the card running at 1163Mhz (measurements running Heaven, not the heaviest prog out there but you'll get the picture). So even if your ambient is say 32C, i doubt that you will ever exceed say 55C no matter the bios or app even with just an H100i with 2 fans attached. Obviously you will always run the card waaaay below 75-80C so one problem solved.

2)Same as #1, temps will be way too low to have thermal throttling no matter what.

3)Pretty self explanatory, watercooling (or high end aircooling) can provide both better temperatures and lower noise levels, (ok as long as you do it "right")

4)That's the bonus, i have experienced it and i was expecting this to happen anyway. If you go the watercooling route then the led and the fan will no more get powered via the pcb (even if you go with accelero hybrid, i'd suggest not to power anything from the pcb). So, there is no more extra consumption from these components, meaning that you will have more power headroom. For instance, my card would not even power throttle with the stock bios at 1164Mhz, 1.2V running Heaven with the H100i. This was not the case before, like i said, visious circle, more volts, more freq, more heat, more rpms, more consumption, less headroom etc. In fact in order to observe power throttle now i have to run the card at both 1164Mhz, 1.2V AND the memory at +350 running Heaven loops and then we are talking about loosing 13Mhz only.

Now, how you watercool your card/system is a matter of how much money you can or want to spend, the performance (if you have OCD about temps), the noise floor, your experience (or how determined you are to learn and set your firsrt loop) and many more,..

If you have the money but not the experience nor the confidence to read and learn how to set a custom loop, than maybe pay someone else to do it for you.

If you are confident with ghetto stlyle patents, get an AIO and get on with it (remember to take care of the vrms etc)

If you want something totally ready, then i am afraid i haven't seen anything else other than the Accelero Hybrid

If you were planninig to watercool your cpu as well (and you have the money), definitely go with a custom loop (do it yourself, let someone else doit for you etc), imho not worth the money to buy pump, radiator, block etc just for a single vga loop ecpesially for a single card (that's why i went with the H100i in the first place but that's just me)

If to you the words "water" and "hardware" are not acceptable in the same sentence then get an Accelero Xtreme III (make sure it fits in your case first) or maybe the ACX cooler. There is feedback about the Accelero Xtreme III and Titans, temps and noise reported are great (get your power headroom bonus as well by not powering the fans from the pcb). I actually have an Xtreme III in the way but i was able to get an H100i for free (shop credit) and i got nostalgic about my GTX580+h100 project so i said what the heck.

In terms of nominal boosting frequency and voltage or OC advantages i haven't experience any differences myself. The card will obviously boost at exactly the same nominal frequency and voltage no matter if the temp is 30C or 70C. I haven't re-tested the card at OC conditions but i'd doubt if anything has changed freq/volt-wise but again that's just me.

Just my 2 cents and always imho and experience.


----------



## szeged

5 titans arrived, tested each one individually on a test bench rig, 4 work...1 DoA time to rma


----------



## provost

@fommof that's a lot to say while prefacing it with plain and simple








but, the long and short of it is (or just long..lol ), you are right on with your soliloquy


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> @ahnafakeef, plain and simple.
> 
> Say you are experiencing these issues currently:
> 
> 1)Temperature throttling at around 75-80C no matter where you have set the temperature target ti (this doesn't happen to every Titan)
> 2)Temperature throttling because you can't keep the temperature lower than the threshold you have defined (for several reasons, say bad airflow, high ambient temperatures, not much tolerance to the noise etc)
> 3)Fan noise (combined to #2 and maybe #1, vicious circle, you try to keep the card below any of the temp thresholds, you increase the fan rpms etc)
> 4)Early power throttling either because of wrong TDP reporting or/and because the more you increase your rpms (#1, #2, #3) the less power headroom you have since the fan consumption does sum up to the total card's consumption.
> 
> Going the watercooling route (or highend air) actually solves all of them to some extend:
> 
> 1)If your card will throttle at 75-80C no matter what then that's not gonna happen anymore. I cool my Titan using an H100i with only two P12 fans for now but i can assure you that the highest delta temp i have seen so far is way less than 20C and that's is with 1.2V and the card running at 1163Mhz (measurements running Heaven, not the heaviest prog out there but you'll get the picture). So even if your ambient is say 32C, i doubt that you will ever exceed say 55C no matter the bios or app even with just an H100i with 2 fans attached. Obviously you will always run the card waaaay below 75-80C so one problem solved.
> 
> 2)Same as #1, temps will be way too low to have thermal throttling no matter what.
> 
> 3)Pretty self explanatory, watercooling (or high end aircooling) can provide both better temperatures and lower noise levels, (ok as long as you do it "right")
> 
> 4)That's the bonus, i have experienced it and i was expecting this to happen anyway. If you go the watercooling route then the led and the fan will no more get powered via the pcb (even if you go with accelero hybrid, i'd suggest not to power anything from the pcb). So, there is no more extra consumption from these components, meaning that you will have more power headroom. For instance, my card would not even power throttle with the stock bios at 1164Mhz, 1.2V running Heaven with the H100i. This was not the case before, like i said, visious circle, more volts, more freq, more heat, more rpms, more consumption, less headroom etc. In fact in order to observe power throttle now i have to run the card at both 1164Mhz, 1.2V AND the memory at +350 running Heaven loops and then we are talking about loosing 13Mhz only.
> 
> Now, how you watercool your card/system is a matter of how much money you can or want to spend, the performance (if you have OCD about temps), the noise floor, your experience (or how determined you are to learn and set your firsrt loop) and many more,..
> 
> If you have the money but not the experience nor the confidence to read and learn how to set a custom loop, than maybe pay someone else to do it for you.
> 
> If you are confident with ghetto stlyle patents, get an AIO and get on with it (remember to take care of the vrms etc)
> 
> If you want something totally ready, then i am afraid i haven't seen anything else other than the Accelero Hybrid (*valid option*)
> 
> If you were planninig to watercool your cpu as well (and you have the money), definitely go with a *custom loop* (do it yourself, let someone else doit for you etc), imho not worth the money to buy pump, radiator, block etc just for a single vga loop ecpesially for a single card (that's why i went with the H100i in the first place but that's just me)
> ( *True! I have 2 custom loops for the titans and a H110 for the CPU and its very cost effective and very good temps*)
> 
> If to you the words "water" and "hardware" are not acceptable in the same sentence then get an Accelero Xtreme III (make sure it fits in your case first) or maybe the ACX cooler. There is feedback about the Accelero Xtreme III and Titans, temps and noise reported are great (get your power headroom bonus as well by not powering the fans from the pcb). I actually have an Xtreme III in the way but i was able to get an H100i for free (shop credit) and i got nostalgic about my GTX580+h100 project so i said what the heck.
> *(ehhe i had a 570 and a customed 8800gtx block)*
> 
> In terms of nominal boosting frequency and voltage or OC advantages i haven't experience any differences myself. The card will obviously boost at exactly the same nominal frequency and voltage no matter if the temp is 30C or 70C. I haven't re-tested the card at OC conditions but i'd doubt if anything has changed freq/volt-wise but again that's just me. *(yap, no OC differences between air and water AT ALL!!! just better temps, no noise and no worries about temp throttles)*
> 
> Just my 2 cents and always imho and experience.


Right on bro!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Right on bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for commenting/adding infos crazy Ed!


----------



## skupples

really surprised no mod has said "Take it to the WC threads"


----------



## _REAPER_

Queston for those running TITAN Hydro Coppers in Tri SLI or Quad SLI what SLI connectors do you use in between the cards?


----------



## szeged

i accidentally watercooled one of the new titans that arrived today, turned around and backhanded a bottle of water onto it lol, was unplugged and dismantled waiting for a waterblock to be installed, hair dryer to the rescue lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Queston for those running TITAN Hydro Coppers in Tri SLI or Quad SLI what SLI connectors do you use in between the cards?


bitspower c47 fittings and crystal link (or custom length e22 acrylic tube cut to size) but crystal link should be fine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Queston for those running TITAN Hydro Coppers in Tri SLI or Quad SLI what SLI connectors do you use in between the cards?




(from google)

Look at the solder points to get an idea of how they are inter connected.

+rep to fom for epic break down.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from google)
> 
> Look at the solder points to get an idea of how they are inter connected.
> 
> +rep to fom for epic break down.


i believe he means what watercooling sli connectors do we use with hydro coppers.

i could be wrong though









just saying "sli connectors" is kind of vague, but the mention of hydro coppers leads me to believe he means watercooling.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> bitspower c47 fittings and crystal link (or custom length e22 acrylic tube cut to size) but crystal link should be fine.


The Crystal links on my 680 Classifieds were too long I had to sand them down to fit not really wanting to go through that again


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i believe he means what watercooling sli connectors do we use with hydro coppers.
> 
> i could be wrong though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just saying "sli connectors" is kind of vague, but the mention of hydro coppers leads me to believe he means watercooling.


you are correct I mean the watercooling sli connectors


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> The Crystal links on my 680 Classifieds were too long I had to sand them down to fit not really wanting to go through that again


which is why i mentioned custom fitting some e22 acrylic tubing, they fit the c47s just like crystal link, but come in 40" sticks of it, so you can cut as many as you need.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which is why i mentioned custom fitting some e22 acrylic tubing, they fit the c47s just like crystal link, but come in 40" sticks of it, so you can cut as many as you need.


I am looking for another solution, it was a pain in the arse to get them sanded down


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> The Crystal links on my 680 Classifieds were too long I had to sand them down to fit not really wanting to go through that again


All that work between blocks is another reason why i love EK...



ok, i really gotta go to work now lol.

I may do custom tubing on my tri-sli rebuild, if I have enough time to teach my self acrylics... I use to blow glass in college, i'm guessing its basically the same with a much lower melt point.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All that work between blocks is another reason why i love EK...
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i really gotta go to work now lol.
> 
> I may do custom tubing on my tri-sli rebuild, if I have enough time to teach my self acrylics... I use to blow glass in college, i'm guessing its basically the same with a much lower melt point.


Will the EK bridges fit the hydro copper? just by looking at them i never thought it would, which is why i use crystal link on mine lol.


----------



## Cheesemaster

I got four acx coolers for the titans 90 bucks shipped... Installed for 20 minutes and then taken off. Like new.


----------



## dpoverlord

best buying ad for titan ever

"hey i will take the titant for 75shipped everything work perfectly? just needed a budget card for league of legends. is this a 1gb and what is the memory bus 256? thanks."


----------



## dpoverlord

Quad Titan SLI owners, Question:

How big is your PSU?

Does 1300 watts cut it out or do you need more?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quad Titan SLI owners, Question:
> 
> How big is your PSU?
> 
> Does 1300 watts cut it out or do you need more?


i use two evga supernova 1000 g2s, one for the gpus, 1 for the motherboard/cpu/cooling system.


----------



## cravinmild

what did you have to do to get both psu to power up with the "on" button. I always wondered this









That is a lot of power lol.

Sorry to hear the new titan coolers are letdowns







You really took one for the team on that purchase







PS. was there any improvement with overclocks?

Edit**

going to look through all this stuff and see what I can do about cooling my titan on the cheap, if its doable ill post a few pics of the results


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Queston for those running TITAN Hydro Coppers in Tri SLI or Quad SLI what SLI connectors do you use in between the cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Will the EK bridges fit the hydro copper? just by looking at them i never thought it would, which is why i use crystal link on mine lol.


No, I don't think that will fit in hydrocopper cards. For that you need the swiftech sli connectors (comes in two range of sizes pick the one for your card spacing - in tri or quad sli you will probably need the smaller version)

here are some examples:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16029/ex-tub-1295/Swiftech_G14_Male-Male_Lok-Seal_SLI_and_CrossFireX_Connector_Fitting_-_41_to_65mm_-_Black_G14-MMEXT-LONG-BK.html?tl=c101s873b33

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15732/ex-tub-1252/Swiftech_G14_Male-Male_Lok-Seal_SLI_and_CrossFireX_Connector_Fitting_-_20_to_33mm_-_Chrome_G14-MMEXT-MEDIUM-CHR.html?tl=c101s873b33
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I got four acx coolers for the titans 90 bucks shipped... Installed for 20 minutes and then taken off. Like new.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Yes very funny! one card rocks.... two card not bad..... 4-way no way!
> 
> I made a grilled cheese sandwich on those things with extra cheese sauce!


Hate to say it brother but that was expected as I mentioned before...The blower version (default) is better suited for tri or quad sli due to card spacing being too close and not air enough to circulate with the acx....For tri or quad sli there is only two choices really, either keep the original blower or go water


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> *what did you have to do to get both psu to power up with the "on" button. I always wondered this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> That is a lot of power lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear the new titan coolers are letdowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really took one for the team on that purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. was there any improvement with overclocks?


Here you go Bro!








Always turn on PC first, then power supply!






However... you can mod a switch on the green and the black wire(earth) to do the "Short" and a wire to the case "on" switch, that way you press the "on" button and both PSU start!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> what did you have to do to get both psu to power up with the "on" button. I always wondered this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of power lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear the new titan coolers are letdowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really took one for the team on that purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. was there any improvement with overclocks?
> 
> Edit**
> 
> going to look through all this stuff and see what I can do about cooling my titan on the cheap, if its doable ill post a few pics of the results


basically got the idea from here






was going to just get one of the bitspower pcbs that does it for you, but im all about custom jobs


----------



## h2spartan

How are people liking their ACX coolers? Anyone using with a single Titan?

Mine comes Tuesday. That's just too long to wait.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> How are people liking their ACX coolers? Anyone using with a single Titan?
> 
> Mine comes Tuesday. That's just too long to wait.


its probably good for just a single card configuration, just like with the 780s. In a multi gpu configuration though, stock blower cooler or water will win in probably every way


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quad Titan SLI owners, Question:
> 
> How big is your PSU?
> 
> Does 1300 watts cut it out or do you need more?


I use a EVGA Supernova 1500 and it is _just_ enough..

Crysis 3 using ~ 1580 watts and something like 1890 pulled from the wall.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> How are people liking their ACX coolers? Anyone using with a single Titan?
> 
> Mine comes Tuesday. That's just too long to wait.


go look at my last post i think its 3 pages back and you will see my results:thumb:


----------



## dpoverlord

Thats a great video but how does he connect both at the same time?


----------



## szeged

Basically the cables that you use to jump a psu when watercool leak testing, you wire to each other, from one psu to the other, so when the main one comes on, the slave secondary psu also comes on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I use a EVGA Supernova 1500 and it is _just_ enough..
> 
> Crysis 3 using ~ 1580 watts and something like 1890 pulled from the wall.


Good lord man, get a second PSU!!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good lord man, get a second PSU!!!


Naw, it's still going strong.







My 1500w UPS sometimes struggles though lol.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Naw, it's still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1500w UPS sometimes struggles though lol.


You tell me....Got a 1200axi for the dual titan sli. Was happy like a clam gaming and then puff, all went black. Of course, the APC UPS was rated 1200 va (or around 600w) and simply could not handle 850w being pulled...







Worse...I simply couldn't find any model of UPS without a noise cooling fan on the back above or around 1500va so right now the system is straight to the outlet and don't like very much that way. But what is the point of having a silent system if the UPS turns in to an annoying Cessna right beside your PC?


----------



## 614318

Good news guys!
New beta of MSI Afterburner just came out and it brings improved support (voltage unlocking) for cards which have NCP4206 voltage regulator. According to Uniwinder, that chip is used on many reference GTX 6xx/7xx/Titan cards.
I tried the tweak and it really works. Out of the box, 1.212mv was the limit for my card and after the tweak, upper limit is 1.300mv.
At 1.212mv, i could finish the Valley with 1267Mhz boost clock and at 1.3v card passed at 1333Mhz. Not bad. Temps were about 7-8 C higher.

Nice find, but still not working with ref.780 waiting Unwider to confirm some change to work.
Find this on overclockers.ru


----------



## cravinmild

Bracket looks to fit perfectly







All I needed to know (sorry for the crap pic) to move forward with this







I will put this on hold now as I don't have the right screwdriver to remove the smallest screws, seems the one I have has a bit of wiggle and will rip the screws apart. I will continue when I find the right screwdriver. Still, happy news

PS. I will use the H70 as the watercooling portion and retain the stock fan at the back of the card for pcb cooling. Should look stock still but with two waterlines coming out of the bottom of the card.

HOLY FEAKING CRAP BATMAN ^^^^^^ 1.3v







I hope I have that on my card









Anyone confirm this with their titans yet and thanks for that post 614318


----------



## ahnafakeef

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> @ahnafakeef, plain and simple.
> 
> Say you are experiencing these issues currently:
> 
> 1)Temperature throttling at around 75-80C no matter where you have set the temperature target ti (this doesn't happen to every Titan)
> 2)Temperature throttling because you can't keep the temperature lower than the threshold you have defined (for several reasons, say bad airflow, high ambient temperatures, not much tolerance to the noise etc)
> 3)Fan noise (combined to #2 and maybe #1, vicious circle, you try to keep the card below any of the temp thresholds, you increase the fan rpms etc)
> 4)Early power throttling either because of wrong TDP reporting or/and because the more you increase your rpms (#1, #2, #3) the less power headroom you have since the fan consumption does sum up to the total card's consumption.
> 
> Going the watercooling route (or highend air) actually solves all of them to some extend:
> 
> 1)If your card will throttle at 75-80C no matter what then that's not gonna happen anymore. I cool my Titan using an H100i with only two P12 fans for now but i can assure you that the highest delta temp i have seen so far is way less than 20C and that's is with 1.2V and the card running at 1163Mhz (measurements running Heaven, not the heaviest prog out there but you'll get the picture). So even if your ambient is say 32C, i doubt that you will ever exceed say 55C no matter the bios or app even with just an H100i with 2 fans attached. Obviously you will always run the card waaaay below 75-80C so one problem solved.
> 
> 2)Same as #1, temps will be way too low to have thermal throttling no matter what.
> 
> 3)Pretty self explanatory, watercooling (or high end aircooling) can provide both better temperatures and lower noise levels, (ok as long as you do it "right")
> 
> 4)That's the bonus, i have experienced it and i was expecting this to happen anyway. If you go the watercooling route then the led and the fan will no more get powered via the pcb (even if you go with accelero hybrid, i'd suggest not to power anything from the pcb). So, there is no more extra consumption from these components, meaning that you will have more power headroom. For instance, my card would not even power throttle with the stock bios at 1164Mhz, 1.2V running Heaven with the H100i. This was not the case before, like i said, visious circle, more volts, more freq, more heat, more rpms, more consumption, less headroom etc. In fact in order to observe power throttle now i have to run the card at both 1164Mhz, 1.2V AND the memory at +350 running Heaven loops and then we are talking about loosing 13Mhz only.
> 
> Now, how you watercool your card/system is a matter of how much money you can or want to spend, the performance (if you have OCD about temps), the noise floor, your experience (or how determined you are to learn and set your firsrt loop) and many more,..
> 
> If you have the money but not the experience nor the confidence to read and learn how to set a custom loop, than maybe pay someone else to do it for you.
> 
> If you are confident with ghetto stlyle patents, get an AIO and get on with it (remember to take care of the vrms etc)
> 
> If you want something totally ready, then i am afraid i haven't seen anything else other than the Accelero Hybrid
> 
> If you were planninig to watercool your cpu as well (and you have the money), definitely go with a custom loop (do it yourself, let someone else doit for you etc), imho not worth the money to buy pump, radiator, block etc just for a single vga loop ecpesially for a single card (that's why i went with the H100i in the first place but that's just me)
> 
> If to you the words "water" and "hardware" are not acceptable in the same sentence then get an Accelero Xtreme III (make sure it fits in your case first) or maybe the ACX cooler. There is feedback about the Accelero Xtreme III and Titans, temps and noise reported are great (get your power headroom bonus as well by not powering the fans from the pcb). I actually have an Xtreme III in the way but i was able to get an H100i for free (shop credit) and i got nostalgic about my GTX580+h100 project so i said what the heck.
> 
> In terms of nominal boosting frequency and voltage or OC advantages i haven't experience any differences myself. The card will obviously boost at exactly the same nominal frequency and voltage no matter if the temp is 30C or 70C. I haven't re-tested the card at OC conditions but i'd doubt if anything has changed freq/volt-wise but again that's just me.
> 
> Just my 2 cents and always imho and experience.





Thanks a lot for the highly explanatory reply! Much appreciated!









Temp target is set to 80c (not changeable with the engineering BIOS I think) and throttling starts only at 80c, not below. Power limit is set to 300% and the PSU has a wattage of 1000W, so power throttling isn't supposed to occur, and it doesn't (unless I'm missing sth which I highly doubt since I've not seen throttling at temps below 80c or when vSync is turned on).

From among the problems you mentioned, I think 2 and 3 are the ones that I'm facing. Although under the current circumstances, I do not have the luxury to consider fan noise as a major problem since temp throttling is an even bigger problem. So the only problem regarding the GPU that I'm looking to solve is the temp throttling. If I can get rid of the fan noise, that will be a bonus.

Speaking from my limited knowledge about watercooling, I don't think that I want to use an H100i to cool my Titan. I think I'd much rather use a waterblock (even if just for the aesthetic advantage) if I actually watercool the Titan.

Since money is a concern right now, I'd say performance>anything else in my priority list right now. That being said, if I actually do end up watercooling my components, I'd like to do it to my GPU+CPU+Mobo all at the same time and be done with it. But GPU>CPU>Mobo is the order I'm going for if my budget doesn't prove to be enough for all of it.

As much as I'd love to get a custom loop, I kind of also have a time constraint (will explain later in the post). So I think I'll be better off with preset kits. Speaking of, is there a GPU watercooling kit available (with waterblocks, fittings, res, pump, backplates etc and all necessary components) like the CPU cooling kits? I'm only looking to get rid of temp throttling so it does not really need to be the best solution out there.

About the Accelero coolers, none of them are blower type coolers if I'm not wrong and as such would dump more hot air into the case than my current stock blower cooler. Plus they don't look as good as the stock cooler or waterblocks. (yes, I'm aware that I'm nitpicking based on looks). Same goes for the ACX cooler (although it was an amazingly attractive option price-wise).

I do actually want to watercool my CPU as well. Skipping custom loops for now I think so a kit that has all the required components already put in it is the way to go (please educate me if I have not noticed an even more lucrative option). I googled a bit, and just based on aesthetics, I really liked the XSPC RayStorm chrome colored kit. How is its performance compared to other options? What better options should I be looking at? Also, does it have everything I need to set up watercooling on my CPU? Aesthetics is always a concern for me (silver/white colored components to be prioritized) so please advise accordingly.

Its totally fine by me if the GPU does not get a better overclock and can run at its current highest clocks at 1.212v without temp throttling. However, I do want to get my CPU to 4.5GHz for 24/7 use.

Getting back to the time constraint - I have someone visiting US/Canada right now and will try to get the things brought by him. This is why I cannot afford to lose anymore time and I have to inform him ASAP. I can take the time to learn later, but I need to decide on the components right away. I know that this is not the way to get things done, but I don't really have a choice right now.

Hopefully I have been able to give you an idea about what I want to accomplish. Please suggest some products accordingly. Also, I don't know if it is way too low a budget for watercooling accessories, but $300 at max is what I want to spend right now. If the components stay within that price limit and give me a throttle free GPU along with a 4.5GHz 3770K, I'll be happy.

Thanks a lot! And I apologize for the wall of text. I hope you will get back to me soon. I cannot thank you enough!










EDIT : Forgot to mention that I also need TIM for both the GPU and the CPU. Please suggest the best one available. Would also love a pre-sleeved PSU cable kit if I can keep it within the budget. And I also need fans to replace the stock case fans to improve thermals inside the case. You can suggest the fan configuration, but all I've found so far is the Spectre Pro 200mm and no 120mm.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quad Titan SLI owners, Question:
> 
> How big is your PSU?
> 
> Does 1300 watts cut it out or do you need more?


I have the EVGA SuperNova, I ran a dedicated 240volt/20amp breaker to the power supply and am running in OC mode!

P.S which makes 1650 watt ; )

P.S.S can make grilled cheese burgers on it!


----------



## cravinmild

off hand, can anyone tell me what screwdrivers are needed to remove the gtx titan cover, I know its written in here somewhere but I cant find the post and about to go and see if I can buy them

Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> off hand, can anyone tell me what screwdrivers are needed to remove the gtx titan cover, I know its written in here somewhere but I cant find the post and about to go and see if I can buy them
> 
> Thanks


i think i used a 1/8th size with a fine tip head, might want to get one a size smaller and size bigger just incase though


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> off hand, can anyone tell me what screwdrivers are needed to remove the gtx titan cover, I know its written in here somewhere but I cant find the post and about to go and see if I can buy them
> 
> Thanks


T6 (Torx)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> T6 (Torx)


Depending on the card... you have ^^^ t6 torx or fine point philips, with some alen key for disasymbly of the cooler it' self.


----------



## cravinmild

Ya, i have three types it looks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> I have the EVGA SuperNova, I ran a dedicated 240volt/20amp breaker to the power supply and am running in OC mode!
> 
> P.S which makes 1650 watt ; )
> 
> P.S.S can make grilled cheese burgers on it!


I'm glad you finally got an Avatar cheese. =D

Anyone notice all these 80-90%+ asic 780 classi's? Cherry picking a whole series, at it's finest! (OR NV found a way to hax it)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> what did you have to do to get both psu to power up with the "on" button. I always wondered this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of power lol.


Just in case you hadn't found this item:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just in case you hadn't found this item:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/


yep theres always this product, aswell as the bitspower pcb.

OR you can de pin the secondary power supplies 24 pin, except for the two required cables, and custom build the two cables together, so when the first one comes on the second does aswell, it makes for a cleaner look overall, hardly noticable at all, especially if you sleeve it


----------



## skupples

Hey, just so you all know, Failcast now charges 39.95 for a technician to come out and fix nothing, and they don't even have to tell you about the charge when scheduling the appointment!


----------



## szeged

yeah comcast customer service is awful, i had them for a year when i lived in atlanta, router started going bad, had a guy come out to fix or replace it, they decided to just replace it, well before they took it to the local shop (replacement would take overnight since my model wasnt in stock at the local one) I decided to put a little sticker on the bottom i would easily recognize, ive heard stories of companies taking a part and just giving the same part back and saying its fixed yayayay. Guy came to give me my "replacement" and what did i find on the bottom? oh hello mr cooler master sticker i applied. yeah i chewed them out on that one and got a replacement part and month internet free.

BUT, they beat centurylink(i have that now) by a longggggg shot.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah comcast customer service is awful, i had them for a year when i lived in atlanta, router started going bad, had a guy come out to fix or replace it, they decided to just replace it, well before they took it to the local shop (replacement would take overnight since my model wasnt in stock at the local one) I decided to put a little sticker on the bottom i would easily recognize, ive heard stories of companies taking a part and just giving the same part back and saying its fixed yayayay. Guy came to give me my "replacement" and what did i find on the bottom? oh hello mr cooler master sticker i applied. yeah i chewed them out on that one and got a replacement part and month internet free.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, they beat centurylink(i have that now) by a longggggg shot.


The only good thing I have to say about comcast is this... AFTER getting three "we doubled your speed for free" letters over 6 months (without actual speed increase) i called, and boom a magical increase from 25/5 to 60/10.

OK! Time for straight from the butcher steak dinner.


----------



## CaliLife17

Got my pro SLI bridge in yesterday looks good. Wish you could change the LED color on it. My ACX Titan coolers come Monday.

Any good recommendations on what TIM I should use?

Also what method of application do u guys prefer? Dot? Crossing? 1 line? 2 line? Etc...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Got my pro SLI bridge in yesterday looks good. Wish you could change the LED color on it. My ACX Titan coolers come Monday.
> 
> Any good recommendations on what TIM I should use?
> 
> Also what method of application do u guys prefer? Dot? Crossing? 1 line? 2 line? Etc...


you can change the LED on them









i prefer a full cover spread, 1 dot in the middle, little piece of cardboard to spread it evenly.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Got my pro SLI bridge in yesterday looks good. Wish you could change the LED color on it. My ACX Titan coolers come Monday.
> 
> Any good recommendations on what TIM I should use?
> 
> Also what method of application do u guys prefer? Dot? Crossing? 1 line? 2 line? Etc...


A brush. I use coollabs liquid ultra on my nickel blocks(can tarnish copper.) The little brush included is great... I literally used the leakage from the outside of the syringe to cover one of my gpu dye's.

Iv'e thought about trying one of the ETI (solder pads) on my GPU's but gpu burn in/reflow scares me way more then using them on cpu burn in.

http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/


----------



## filbert

Hi everyone.

I'm new here and wanted to start by thanking you all for the (usually) informative discussion that goes on in this thread.

I use my titan for Lucas-Lehmer and p-1 tests of large Mersenne numbers. Since the new drivers 325.15 for Linux and 326.41 for Windows came along allowing overclocking the memory on the titan (instead of the used to be underclocking to 2500), I am utterly amazed at what these cards can do. I currently have my titan running at 1071mhz core and 3132mhz memory. Higher overclocks don't improve iteration times by much so I've left it at those levels. To do this, I needed the RR09SS bios to bypass power limititations, and for that I am grateful to this forum.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filbert*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new here and wanted to start by thanking you all for the (usually) informative discussion that goes on in this thread.
> 
> I use my titan for Lucas-Lehmer and p-1 tests of large Mersenne numbers. Since the new drivers 325.15 for Linux and 326.41 for Windows came along allowing overclocking the memory on the titan (instead of the used to be underclocking to 2500), I am utterly amazed at what these cards can do. I currently have my titan running at 1071mhz core and 3132mhz memory. Higher overclocks don't improve iteration times by much so I've left it at those levels. To do this, I needed the RR09SS bios to bypass power limititations, and for that I am grateful to this forum.


Let me be the first to welcome you from the shadows!

















no more zero rep.


----------



## cravinmild

omg, ITS ALIVE









no load temps yet but my new idle is now 30c






























Teaser pic


----------



## Gabrielzm

let us known when you stress it how it goes!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Actually I'm trying to get lower temps so that I don't hit the temp throttle limit in games. I can run FC3 at 1176MHz at 1.212v but the core drops to 10xxMHz in game due to the temp limit. Hopefully the card will be able to do 1202MHz in other games if I can prevent temp throttling.
> The noise is a bit too much with the fan at 85% but I wouldn't have cared if it could keep the temps below 80c at all times. But a congested case in a room with no AC won't allow that. Thus I'm considering watercooling the GPU. Otherwise I'm very scared of drowning my components should the cooling kit malfunction.
> So no temp throttling at all? It should be so unless there is something I'm missing about watercooling?
> About the water cooling components, would I be better off buying a kit instead of buying them separately since I don't really know what to get? Also, how much will it cost in total for all the items? (I know it depends on the items/brands, but can you give me at least a ballpark figure? I need to know this so I can understand if I am ready for such an expense right now.)
> About the ACX cooler, that's what I thought.
> Does watercooling the GPU actually affect FPS somehow? If I'm already limited to 1202MHz core clock at the locked voltage of 1.212v, how would watercooling affect performance other than preventing hitting the temp limit?
> 
> Have you put your CPU and GPU under water? If so then what components are you using?
> And what about the MVF? Did you include it in the watercooling loop?
> What are the best components for watercooling an MVF+3770K+Titan system? Is it even possible in a 600T (with its limited space and all)? And how much would that cost me?
> 
> Again, would it be better alternative to see if I can improve thermals by changing the fans on the case? I'm using the stock fans (2x200mm intake and 1x120mm exhaust) that came with the case and they can hardly move any air if any (proven since I saw lowered temps by opening up the case). If so, then what fan configuration will be the most effective for my system?
> 
> I'm sorry that I have so many questions and this is probably not the right thread to be asking them. But please bear with me. Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the help!


I did my first loop for a couple a month ago and I did some research of what kind of stuff I had to get. But first plan you loop, and what size of rad that would fit your case. My case could not fit a 360 rad so I went for 2 x 240 one in the top and one in the bottom of the case. Just to get you started here what I did and I`m listing the components I used.

This is the rad I used in the top of the case, the thickness 30mm. It is important that you check how much space you have from the top of the case and down to the mobo so they don`t interfere with each other. So for me 30mm thick rad was max plus the fans( 25mm thick) gave me a total 55mm and was just in the alley that I had room for.

*Top Radiator:* Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm
*Fans:* L12 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm )

I had more room at the bottom so I went for a 60mm thick rad here.

*Bottom Radiator:* Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm
*Fans:* Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic 1300U/min

For tubing I went for clear tube and size 13/10. That would say the outside circumference is 13mm and the inside is 10mm. Use the size you want, I could not find any evidence from test that the size of the common tubings had impact on the water flow. But greater size would allow more bending of the tube before the walls of the tube starts to compresse.
I used anti kink coils on my tubes to reduce bending of the tube, but I think it was not needed, just for the look if you like it.

*Tube*: Alphacool tube AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - clear
*Anti kink coil:* PrimoChill anti-kinking Smartcoils 14mm (approx. 5/8') black

I used compression fittings to connect the tubes to the components in the loop. It is easy to use, the fitting is mounted to the componets inlet / outlet and the union nut goes on the tube. Then just connect the tube on the fitting you mountet on the component and screw the union nut on to the fitting.

*Compression fittings:* Monsoon 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") compression fitting

For the water reservoir I used one for mounting in a 5,25 bay and that supported mounting of the pump directly on the reservoir.
The DDC pump I used was not what you can call silent, it has a humming sound and that is the only sound I can hear from the case.
Remember that the pump needs water in it to start pumping, so if you use a solution like this, just tilt the case to allow the water to flow into the pump.

*Reservoir:* Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station
*Pump:* Laing DDC-pump 12V DDC-1T Plus

As for the water blocks for the CPU it is like installing an ordinary CPU fan. What is important to note here is the inlet an outlet on the block. The inlet is where the tube from the res or rad are connected. It is in most cases marked on the block, it is the one that is closest to the center of the block.
As for the mounting of the GPU block the XSPC Razor that I used came with a complete installation guide with pictures. The same goes for the backplate. So if backplate is used then it is that guide to use when mounting the block since it is not the same as if you do not use the backplate.

*CPU block:* Koolance CPU-380I
*GPU:* XSPC Razor GTX Titan with XSPC Razor backplate.

*Planning the loop:*
I found it useful draw it on a pice of paper first. The direction in the loop is not so important so use what is easiest for the tubing.
My loop looks like this: Reservoir -> top radiator -> GPU -> bottom radiator -> CPU -> Reservoir

I used ready made coolant mixture. I got warnings to stay way from any colored coolant and use color tubing instead if I wanted color.
For cutting the tubes I used scissors. I bought a tube cutter and the one I got was useless and hard to cut straight with. The scissors will do the job, try to get a clean straith cut.

I also bought a Phobya external PSU 230V to 4Pin Molex to power the pump when filling and testing the loop. Then I didn`t need to jumstart the PSU to do this. Also a plastic funnel is nice to have to use when filling the res with coolant.

I mounted everything inside the case and did the leak test there for like 12 hours or so. Had some paper tissues placed at the relevant spots. Since I used an external PSU it was no power inside the case. If you use your PSU then don`t have anything connected to it besides the pump when doing the leak test. You will probably see air bubbles in the tubes and res. Just tilt the case to get them to break up and pinch the tube where it is. You may also see that the res has many tiny bubbles, don`t worrie about them they would break up after a day or two.

When I was done i said to myself, why didn't I do this before!


----------



## cravinmild

49c max with valley all stock (but the card lol) Ill include a screen shot as a file, the pic never shows up good enough to see what it says

OCN POST MOD VALLEY.jpg 720k .jpg file


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 49c max with valley all stock (but the card lol) Ill include a screen shot as a file, the pic never shows up good enough to see what it says
> 
> OCN POST MOD VALLEY.jpg 720k .jpg file


Nice got better temps for load than mine! my load is at 51 but my idle is at 17 with my acx cooler!


----------



## cravinmild

I never used all the stock voltage and the card never ran 100%, what gives


----------



## Difunto

am running mine at 1096MHZ with stock voltage +56 memory here is my pictures


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> omg, ITS ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no load temps yet but my new idle is now 30c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser pic


THAT IS AMAAAZING...

(yes torgue is mr.satan from dbz)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I never used all the stock voltage and the card never ran 100%, what gives


You didn't push it enough? If it was crapping out before maxing out voltage, maybe you are limited by driver's? idk...

btw, I felt compelled to purchase Just Cause 2 after I saw multiple OCN people with 300+ hours played.(mal for one)


----------



## Cito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Nice got better temps for load than mine! my load is at 51 but my idle is at 17 with my acx cooler!


17c man you must live in a cold house


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cito*
> 
> 17c man you must live in a cold house


lol yea my room is always cold! with my ac off its 28c at 30% fan speed.. its a 12,000BTU AC


----------



## cravinmild

link to my log for doing The Mod on my Titan
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/4500#post_20632795

ill post some benchmarks and stuff later. Time to game


----------



## ahnafakeef

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I did my first loop for a couple a month ago and I did some research of what kind of stuff I had to get. But first plan you loop, and what size of rad that would fit your case. My case could not fit a 360 rad so I went for 2 x 240 one in the top and one in the bottom of the case. Just to get you started here what I did and I`m listing the components I used.
> 
> This is the rad I used in the top of the case, the thickness 30mm. It is important that you check how much space you have from the top of the case and down to the mobo so they don`t interfere with each other. So for me 30mm thick rad was max plus the fans( 25mm thick) gave me a total 55mm and was just in the alley that I had room for.
> 
> *Top Radiator:* Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm
> *Fans:* L12 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1 ( 120x120x25mm )
> 
> I had more room at the bottom so I went for a 60mm thick rad here.
> 
> *Bottom Radiator:* Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm
> *Fans:* Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-2 Bionic 1300U/min
> 
> For tubing I went for clear tube and size 13/10. That would say the outside circumference is 13mm and the inside is 10mm. Use the size you want, I could not find any evidence from test that the size of the common tubings had impact on the water flow. But greater size would allow more bending of the tube before the walls of the tube starts to compresse.
> I used anti kink coils on my tubes to reduce bending of the tube, but I think it was not needed, just for the look if you like it.
> 
> *Tube*: Alphacool tube AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - clear
> *Anti kink coil:* PrimoChill anti-kinking Smartcoils 14mm (approx. 5/8') black
> 
> I used compression fittings to connect the tubes to the components in the loop. It is easy to use, the fitting is mounted to the componets inlet / outlet and the union nut goes on the tube. Then just connect the tube on the fitting you mountet on the component and screw the union nut on to the fitting.
> 
> *Compression fittings:* Monsoon 13/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") compression fitting
> 
> For the water reservoir I used one for mounting in a 5,25 bay and that supported mounting of the pump directly on the reservoir.
> The DDC pump I used was not what you can call silent, it has a humming sound and that is the only sound I can hear from the case.
> Remember that the pump needs water in it to start pumping, so if you use a solution like this, just tilt the case to allow the water to flow into the pump.
> 
> *Reservoir:* Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station
> *Pump:* Laing DDC-pump 12V DDC-1T Plus
> 
> As for the water blocks for the CPU it is like installing an ordinary CPU fan. What is important to note here is the inlet an outlet on the block. The inlet is where the tube from the res or rad are connected. It is in most cases marked on the block, it is the one that is closest to the center of the block.
> As for the mounting of the GPU block the XSPC Razor that I used came with a complete installation guide with pictures. The same goes for the backplate. So if backplate is used then it is that guide to use when mounting the block since it is not the same as if you do not use the backplate.
> 
> *CPU block:* Koolance CPU-380I
> *GPU:* XSPC Razor GTX Titan with XSPC Razor backplate.
> 
> *Planning the loop:*
> I found it useful draw it on a pice of paper first. The direction in the loop is not so important so use what is easiest for the tubing.
> My loop looks like this: Reservoir -> top radiator -> GPU -> bottom radiator -> CPU -> Reservoir
> 
> I used ready made coolant mixture. I got warnings to stay way from any colored coolant and use color tubing instead if I wanted color.
> For cutting the tubes I used scissors. I bought a tube cutter and the one I got was useless and hard to cut straight with. The scissors will do the job, try to get a clean straith cut.
> 
> I also bought a Phobya external PSU 230V to 4Pin Molex to power the pump when filling and testing the loop. Then I didn`t need to jumstart the PSU to do this. Also a plastic funnel is nice to have to use when filling the res with coolant.
> 
> I mounted everything inside the case and did the leak test there for like 12 hours or so. Had some paper tissues placed at the relevant spots. Since I used an external PSU it was no power inside the case. If you use your PSU then don`t have anything connected to it besides the pump when doing the leak test. You will probably see air bubbles in the tubes and res. Just tilt the case to get them to break up and pinch the tube where it is. You may also see that the res has many tiny bubbles, don`t worrie about them they would break up after a day or two.
> 
> When I was done i said to myself, why didn't I do this before!














That is a lot of (work and) research! Kudos to you sir!









Isn't there sth that requires way less research and is more plug and play? I don't need the best of the best, just sth that I can use to get rid of the temp throttling on my GPU and to get my CPU to overclock to 4.5GHz (and to 4.8GHz like yours if possible) for 24/7 use.

Checked out XSPC's prices and watercooling components/accessories cost way more than I had expected. Probably won't be able to get cooling solutions for both CPU and GPU within the $300 mark, so I'm thinking just for the GPU right now.

Is there a GPU watercooling kit for the Titan that includes WB, pump, tubes, fittings, res, backplate and all necessary components in one kit/package? It'd be much easier for me to get sth like that than purchase each of them separately, especially since I am getting sb else to bring it for me.

Any advice is welcome! Thanks a lot!









P.S Still waiting for fommof's reply to see if he can rescue me!









---
What is the best backplate available for the Titan? Is there anything available that is not from EVGA? I don't want that logo since mine's not an EVGA one. Thanks a lot!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of (work and) research! Kudos to you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there sth that requires way less research and is more plug and play? I don't need the best of the best, just sth that I can use to get rid of the temp throttling on my GPU and to get my CPU to overclock to 4.5GHz (and to 4.8GHz like yours if possible) for 24/7 use.
> 
> Checked out XSPC's prices and watercooling components/accessories cost way more than I had expected. Probably won't be able to get cooling solutions for both CPU and GPU within the $300 mark, so I'm thinking just for the GPU right now.
> 
> Is there a GPU watercooling kit for the Titan that includes WB, pump, tubes, fittings, res, backplate and all necessary components in one kit/package? It'd be much easier for me to get sth like that than purchase each of them separately, especially since I am getting sb else to bring it for me.
> 
> Any advice is welcome! Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Still waiting for fommof's reply to see if he can rescue me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> What is the best backplate available for the Titan? Is there anything available that is not from EVGA? I don't want that logo since mine's not an EVGA one. Thanks a lot!


Well, you can go for the Corsair H110i for the CPU and go for the "cravinmild" Mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/4500#post_20632795

Cheaper than the rest and only requires a bit of work for you, removing part of the cooler and adding the H60/70/90/100 whatever one you buy!









You can go for the EK backplates: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-backplate-black.html

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, you can go for the Corsair H110i for the CPU and go for the "cravinmild" Mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/4500#post_20632795
> 
> Cheaper than the rest and only requires a bit of work for you, removing part of the cooler and adding the H60/70/90/100 whatever one you buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go for the EK backplates: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-backplate-black.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the link to the backplate! I don't know why but I cannot seem to find anything on the EK site. But googling the products gives me results. Weird.

Anyways, there's another one with "SE" in the name. What is the difference between the two?
Also, what other options do I have (if I have any)?

As for the cravinmild mod, that doesn't look very easy and I am not very comfortable taking that kind of a risk with my Titan. Any other solutions?

Speaking of hydro series coolers, do they have reservoirs for the liquid? Also, do the coolers actually use water or does the cooler come with a special kind of liquid?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the link to the backplate! I don't know why but I cannot seem to find anything on the EK site. But googling the products gives me results. Weird.
> 
> Anyways, there's another one with "SE" in the name. What is the difference between the two?
> Also, what other options do I have (if I have any)?
> 
> As for the cravinmild mod, that doesn't look very easy and I am not very comfortable taking that kind of a risk with my Titan. Any other solutions?
> 
> Speaking of hydro series coolers, do they have reservoirs for the liquid? Also, do the coolers actually use water or does the cooler come with a special kind of liquid?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The SE backplate is the same but for the SE WB series, its only difference is it has one less screw hole than the XXL ...








Youre talking about the Corsair H series? its a close circuit radiator, hoses, block/pump, the liquid i believe its water with some additives.
And yes you have another solution: 



 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067









Cheers

Ed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The SE backplate is the same but for the SE WB series, its only difference is it has one less screw hole than the XXL ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre talking about the Corsair H series? its a close circuit radiator, hoses, block/pump, the liquid i believe its water with some additives.
> And yes you have another solution:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks a lot for the quick reply!









Okay so either backplate will be fine. Btw are the backplates readily available in common stores like newegg/best buy? I googled buy found no link to those stores.

Huh. So I can't just use tap water with an H100i? Should have known.









The Accelero Hybrid does not have a blower type cooler. Thus it will dump more hot air into my already hot case (which I'm looking into solving with new fans btw). If I could handle that I'd get an ACX cooler for $40 and be done with it. How do you recommend I proceed?

Thanks again!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the quick reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so either backplate will be fine. Btw are the backplates readily available in common stores like newegg/best buy? I googled buy found no link to those stores.
> 
> Huh. So I can't just use tap water with an H100i? Should have known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Accelero Hybrid does not have a blower type cooler. Thus it will dump more hot air into my already hot case (which I'm looking into solving with new fans btw). If I could handle that I'd get an ACX cooler for $40 and be done with it. How do you recommend I proceed?
> 
> Thanks again!


You couldnt use tap water with the H100i anyway, its closed circuit!







hheeheh
I live on the other side of the atlantic, in europe, so no american prices for me...
Ek is in northern europe, Slovenia to be more precise: here you go: bottom row: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=959
Now, if it was me, i would study the best fan airflow to get rid of the excess heat generated by the artic accelero, (the push configuration of the H100i may help as it expels air out of the case) while i believe the ACX is fine, water is always better even if its just a hybrid! but thats just me, the custom watercooling junkie artisan!








When i finish my actual project i will post some pictures of my setup!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

So has anyone tested the new EVGA Cooler?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You couldnt use tap water with the H100i anyway, its closed circuit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hheeheh
> I live on the other side of the atlantic, in europe, so no american prices for me...
> Ek is in northern europe, Slovenia to be more precise: here you go: bottom row: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=959
> Now, if it was me, i would study the best fan airflow to get rid of the excess heat generated by the artic accelero, (the push configuration of the H100i may help as it expels air out of the case) while i believe the ACX is fine, water is always better even if its just a hybrid! but thats just me, the custom watercooling junkie artisan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i finish my actual project i will post some pictures of my setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I wasn't asking for prices. I need to know if they are available in stores in US/Canada since that's where I plan on getting them from.

(Maybe I'm starting to circle a bit now but) Can you please tell me again why I cannot opt for a watercooling kit with a block and backplate for the GPU? I mean, if I'm gonna get my GPU wet, why not do it well and proper?

Also, I need TIM suggestion for the GPU and CPU. Please name the best one available.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So has anyone tested the new EVGA Cooler?


For a single Titan I have read max temps decrease by about 10-15% with the ACX cooler. But with 3 Titans the ACX cooler is dumping a lot of hot exhaust right into your case. (Not good)

How high are you temps getting with your Tri-SLI?

My 3-way max temps are 39c, 68c, 82c. A single water-cooled card with the other 2 stock air coolers. Middle card is getting smothered at full load. Looks like more radiator shopping for me.







I kind of wanted to re-do my loop anyways.


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys! let´s settle this once and for all! *TITAN OC vs 780 OC!* and with *MODDED BIOS* as well, im tired of reading biased reviews with 780OC beating stock clock/bios Titans!
I would like to see in here, members without BS, with GAMING tests not benchmarks (sorry Bench Guys)








i believe that OC for OC the 780 must have in excess 200mhz to beat the Titan! I want this *proved or disproved* please!








Can someone give me some data? Doesnt matter if you have 3930K or 3570/3770K OC, as long you have OC titan and Modded bios so the Titan does not throttle during game benches! +REP for all that contribute so we can make some sense of this!
And by the way, please guys fill the ASIC chart so Alatar can publish it in the front page, thanks! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoxldH25nmgsdGxsOW9naFU0QTJhRTJVVTUtUjRWSEE#gid=0

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 614318

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download,2.html
about how unlock voltage


----------



## Swolern

^ Nice spreadsheet Ed. I will fill it out when i get home.

As for the 780 vs Titan test you really need to have many of the same variables to make the results legitimate. Ex: Exact hardware specs, OS, driver version, resolution, game, and specific part of the game to test.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download,2.html
> about how unlock voltage


Doesn't seem to work out of the box (at least in my case).

It does seem to work though (again, at least in my case) when adding the following in the "VEN_10DE&DEVblahblahblah.cfg" file:

[_Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h_

The voltage slider is set to Auto by default but it seems it can go up to 1.3V. In my case anything else than auto gives a constant fixed voltage. Didn't use a DMM to double check but on the other hand i am still waiting for the Titans VRM heatsinks so i am avoiding OCing and OVing it for the moment.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I wasn't asking for prices. I need to know if they are available in stores in US/Canada since that's where I plan on getting them from.
> 
> (Maybe I'm starting to circle a bit now but) Can you please tell me again why I cannot opt for a watercooling kit with a block and backplate for the GPU? I mean, if I'm gonna get my GPU wet, why not do it well and proper?
> 
> Also, I need TIM suggestion for the GPU and CPU. Please name the best one available.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


A closed system as you mention has the water already in place and it is maintenance free because it is closed.
The coolant used for water cooling is distilled water with algae additive to prevent the growth of algae in the loop. With tap water you would have this in no time since the temp of the water is low and not compared to like a system in a car that reaches high temps and uses tap water.
Water is used because it is better than oil and alcohol for cooling..
If the components in the loop are of mixed metals then also anti corrosion inhibitor is used. So I didn`t bother so I bought a ready mixed coolant









I think if you build a custom loop you will you will realise that it is simple to do and it is then easy to add more stuff later like another graphic card and so on. On more argument is that the rig builds you will to later would be a walk in the park for the cooling part if you have done it once before








It is a bit more work to do than the solution you ask for but not by much I think. When you upgrade your rig you will have more components to reuse with an custome loop.
Sure it would cost more but it will be customizable in the future and be able to cool a lot more stuff and add more gadgets to your loop. Also it would look nicer, hehe.

But I can see that it may not fit the budget you have set and yes the WB for the Titan I used was the single component that was most expensive, but sure it is others that is cheaper and it is not a must to add the backplate.

You mention you want to run the 3770K at 4.8Ghz 24/7. I just want to add that I use 1.33 Volt on the core to get it stable at that clock. You may need more but do not just jump to like 1.4 volt ++ right away like I did, hehe. It was not stable then and I had to reduce it to 1.33 . Why I did that was because I read a guid about OC that CPU and that it required that high volt, but was not in my case. At 1.4 Volt my CPU will do 5 Ghz but not 24/7 stable. So i didn`t bother to tweak more to see what voltage I needed to achieve that.


----------



## uaedroid

Guys what is this error? First time I saw this while playing BF3.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Doesn't seem to work out of the box (at least in my case).
> 
> It does seem to work though (again, at least in my case) when adding the following in the "VEN_10DE&DEVblahblahblah.cfg" file:
> 
> [_Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h_
> 
> The voltage slider is set to Auto by default but it seems it can go up to 1.3V. In my case anything else than auto gives a constant fixed voltage. Didn't use a DMM to double check but on the other hand i am still waiting for the Titans VRM heatsinks so i am avoiding OCing and OVing it for the moment.


So if we have NCP4206 on the card it should also work for the Titans to 1.3 Volt?


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Guys what is this error? First time I saw this while playing BF3.


Isn`t that an ordinary TDR? I got alot of them in BF3 before, what driver do you use? I use the latest beta and have not got any TDR yet and I was able to raise the core and memory clock more aswell.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> So if we have NCP4206 on the card it should also work for the Titans to 1.3 Volt?


I haven't and can't (don't want to risk anything without any vrm heatsinks) test it for this right now.

Even in theory, i don't know. I thought these cards were supposed to be hard locked to 1.212V max.

I realy don't know and i won't until either i test it myself when the time comes or get feeback from other Titan users (even better if they confirm it using a DMM).

I've read a couple of things from 780 users but...


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I haven't and can't (don't want to risk anything without any vrm heatsinks) test it for this right now.
> 
> Even in theory, i don't know. I thought these cards were supposed to be hard locked to 1.212V max.
> 
> I realy don't know and i won't until either i test it myself when the time comes or get feeback from other Titan users (even better if they confirm it using a DMM).
> 
> I've read a couple of things from 780 users but...


Hehe ok. I asked because I have my card disassemble and ready for doing hard volt mod and then I read this








So maybe someone could test it out here. I don`t wanna put it together to just test it out when we where told that the 1.212V was max on the Titan without mod, hehe.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I wasn't asking for prices. I need to know if they are available in stores in US/Canada since that's where I plan on getting them from.
> 
> (Maybe I'm starting to circle a bit now but) Can you please tell me again why I cannot opt for a watercooling kit with a block and backplate for the GPU? I mean, if I'm gonna get my GPU wet, why not do it well and proper?
> 
> Also, I need TIM suggestion for the GPU and CPU. Please name the best one available.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


http://www.frozencpu.com/

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download,2.html
> about how unlock voltage


I think we have been through all of this with titan in the past... If we couldn't unlock past 1.212 in the bios, then how the hell is an OC utility going to do it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Guys what is this error? First time I saw this while playing BF3.


That's the typical "over over clocked, not not enough to crash your system overclock" warning/driver failure type deal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I haven't and can't (don't want to risk anything without any vrm heatsinks) test it for this right now.
> 
> Even in theory, i don't know. I thought these cards were supposed to be hard locked to 1.212V max.
> 
> I realy don't know and i won't until either i test it myself when the time comes or get feeback from other Titan users (even better if they confirm it using a DMM).
> 
> I've read a couple of things from 780 users but...


Titan club went through all of this 200 pages ago... But i will foot in mouth if some one comes in here with proof of titans past 1.212 via msi.ini changes...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys! let´s settle this once and for all! *TITAN OC vs 780 OC!* and with *MODDED BIOS* as well, im tired of reading biased reviews with 780OC beating stock clock/bios Titans!
> I would like to see in here, members without BS, with GAMING tests not benchmarks (sorry Bench Guys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe that OC for OC the 780 must have in excess 200mhz to beat the Titan! I want this *proved or disproved* please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some data? Doesnt matter if you have 3930K or 3570/3770K OC, as long you have OC titan and Modded bios so the Titan does not throttle during game benches! +REP for all that contribute so we can make some sense of this!
> And by the way, please guys fill the ASIC chart so Alatar can publish it in the front page, thanks! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoxldH25nmgsdGxsOW9naFU0QTJhRTJVVTUtUjRWSEE#gid=0
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'll have something for you late next week. I just ordered a Galaxy 780 HOF to keep my Titan company. Will be doing all tests with the exact same hardware.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I haven't and can't (don't want to risk anything without any vrm heatsinks) test it for this right now.
> 
> Even in theory, i don't know. I thought these cards were supposed to be hard locked to 1.212V max.
> 
> I realy don't know and i won't until either i test it myself when the time comes or get feeback from other Titan users (even better if they confirm it using a DMM).
> 
> I've read a couple of things from 780 users but...


I managed to set 1.3v in Afterburner but GPUz still only detects 1.212v. Strange thing is that Afterburner is detecting 1.3v though.

Damn, can someone with a multimeter test this out???


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of (work and) research! Kudos to you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there sth that requires way less research and is more plug and play? I don't need the best of the best, just sth that I can use to get rid of the temp throttling on my GPU and to get my CPU to overclock to 4.5GHz (and to 4.8GHz like yours if possible) for 24/7 use.
> 
> Checked out XSPC's prices and watercooling components/accessories cost way more than I had expected. Probably won't be able to get cooling solutions for both CPU and GPU within the $300 mark, so I'm thinking just for the GPU right now.
> 
> Is there a GPU watercooling kit for the Titan that includes WB, pump, tubes, fittings, res, backplate and all necessary components in one kit/package? It'd be much easier for me to get sth like that than purchase each of them separately, especially since I am getting sb else to bring it for me.
> 
> Any advice is welcome! Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Still waiting for fommof's reply to see if he can rescue me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> What is the best backplate available for the Titan? Is there anything available that is not from EVGA? I don't want that logo since mine's not an EVGA one. Thanks a lot!


For the backplate, you can try amazon http://www.amazon.com/EK-Geforce-Liquid-Cooling-Backplate/dp/B00BP91DKG
You can also do ebay, or check out Hard Forum for sale section as they may have some occasionally. Ofc OC market place could be good also.
For rads , pumps, reservoirs, I have spent more money at Frozen Cpu and Performamce-Pcs than I can care to imagine.







. But they do seem to have a decent selection. Not sure if they ship outside of the US, but u can check
You can spend as much as you want on wc, but if u think and plan your loop ahead of time, you may be able to save a couple of bucks. Check out the water cooling section on this forum to get a visual of various builds


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I managed to set 1.3v in Afterburner but GPUz still only detects 1.212v. Strange thing is that Afterburner is detecting 1.3v though.
> 
> Damn, can someone with a multimeter test this out???


You could test it your self by seeing if the card can handle higher overclocks then it did at 1.212 i guess.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I managed to set 1.3v in Afterburner but GPUz still only detects 1.212v. Strange thing is that Afterburner is detecting 1.3v though.
> 
> Damn, can someone with a multimeter test this out???


Unwinder sais that AB have direct access to VRM and read the voltage in that way and not throught NVIDIA driver, hm.

Edit: From the forum "However the voltage which i set in afterburner is not applied when i check in aida64 or gpuz. it stays at stock 1.162v
I first tried 1.18v then went higher, but none were applied.

Does this mean i have the wrong voltage controller ?

No, it means that you have to use the tools supporting direct reading from NCP instead of just displaying driver voltages. Use DMM and ignore driver readings."


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Unwinder sais that AB have direct access to VRM and read the voltage in that way and not throught NVIDIA driver, hm.
> 
> Edit: From the forum "However the voltage which i set in afterburner is not applied when i check in aida64 or gpuz. it stays at stock 1.162v
> I first tried 1.18v then went higher, but none were applied.
> 
> Does this mean i have the wrong voltage controller ?
> 
> No, it means that you have to use the tools supporting direct reading from NCP instead of just displaying driver voltages. Use DMM and ignore driver readings."


So... We are waiting for some one with a multi-meter to wake up, it seems. Though, I won't be holding my breath. Does this imply that all the voltage locks are software based, and that guru/msi found a way around these software walls?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys! let´s settle this once and for all! *TITAN OC vs 780 OC!* and with *MODDED BIOS* as well, im tired of reading biased reviews with 780OC beating stock clock/bios Titans!
> I would like to see in here, members without BS, with GAMING tests not benchmarks (sorry Bench Guys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe that OC for OC the 780 must have in excess 200mhz to beat the Titan! I want this *proved or disproved* please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone give me some data? Doesnt matter if you have 3930K or 3570/3770K OC, as long you have OC titan and Modded bios so the Titan does not throttle during game benches! +REP for all that contribute so we can make some sense of this!
> And by the way, please guys fill the ASIC chart so Alatar can publish it in the front page, thanks! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoxldH25nmgsdGxsOW9naFU0QTJhRTJVVTUtUjRWSEE#gid=0
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I have two 780 Classified Hydrocoppers +EVBot inbound to play around with. I'll pit them versus my two top Titans.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> So if we have NCP4206 on the card it should also work for the Titans to 1.3 Volt?


Yes but for a while only...
As soon as Nvidia knows about it, it will be the same 590 drivers locked voltage story again...


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So... We are waiting for some one with a multi-meter to wake up, it seems. Though, I won't be holding my breath. Does this imply that all the voltage locks are software based, and that guru/msi found a way around these software walls?


Yeah sounds weird. I could have hook up the multimeter to the card as I have it disassemble for modding. But I have to fill the loop again and if it is just BS I have to drain the loop and disassemble it again and then do the mod. To much hassel


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'll have something for you late next week. I just ordered a Galaxy 780 HOF to keep my Titan company. Will be doing all tests with the exact same hardware.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I have two 780 Classified Hydrocoppers +EVBot inbound to play around with. I'll pit them versus my two top Titans.


Thanks guys!!! You´re the best!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes but for a while only...
> As soon as Nvidia knows about it, it will be the same 590 drivers locked voltage story again...


Yes consider that you could kill the Titan at only 1.3V hehe. But anyways it would be smooth for now.


----------



## skupples

Classi's vs. Titans? That doesn't sound very fair, lol.

I proper comparison would be OC Vs. OC, or vanilla Vs. Vanilla


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes but for a while only...
> As soon as Nvidia knows about it, it will be the same 590 drivers locked voltage story again...


Nvidia's largest AIB, EVGA recently announced dual bios for number of different cards. This may be signalling a shift in Nvidia's ..cough..failed boost 2.0 program and even green light crap. I doubt EVGA will do anything like this without Nvidia's blessing as both are tied at the hip. so, who knows, there may be hope after all


----------



## cravinmild

Where on the card do u test with a multimeter


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Classi's vs. Titans? That doesn't sound very fair, lol.
> 
> I proper comparison would be OC Vs. OC, or vanilla Vs. Vanilla


That's what people would be doing, not some reviewers who never oc the cards or cpus properly


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys! lots of reports in the 780 owners thread of 780´s running high volts!
I personally PM "Unwinder" and asked him if the titan voltage regulators are the same as the 780´s so the software applies...
Let wait for the veredict...









Cheers

Ed

For those who do not know who Unwinder is, he is the software programmer and developer that made Afterburner!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys! lots of reports in the 780 owners thread of 780´s running high volts!
> I personally PM "Unwinder" and asked him if the titan voltage regulators are the same as the 780´s so the software applies...
> Let wait for the veredict...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> For those who do not know who Unwinder is, he is the software programmer and developer that made Afterburner!


I would guess you are not the only person to ask him this, I bet he will make a formal statement to address if any/which titans are capable of this breakthrough (That will roast your titan rather quickly most likely)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Yes consider that you could kill the Titan at only 1.3V hehe. But anyways it would be smooth for now.


Yes people! FtW420 as you know our top overcloker and hardware modder!







(Kudos to you my friend!)
reported titans dying with just 1,3v during the MOA competition, so if this goes through BE very carefull with voltage!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

Perhaps but i would be nice to put the 780 in its place once and for all


----------



## skyn3t

is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.

try it before add any lines'
"cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
"cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
"cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"

if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v

you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html



C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's

add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

or

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
.
it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v

valley thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


----------



## cravinmild

I noticed last night while pushing the card I cant get full voltage. 1.178v max with card and power consumption showing around 87.xx% usage max. How do I accesses the rest of my voltage to 1.21v? Benchmarking Heaven last night I had +200 gpu clock offset and powertarget at 106% (my max) also +50 on mem.

1234 core with 1.175v but driver crashes every few moments with the benchmark recovering and continuing (ive only ever seen crashes requiring you to restart the program or pc), I stopped the benchmark but checking the satistics in gpuz shows the card is not at 100%





















Anyone point me in the right direction to solving this


----------



## 614318

it really work unlock voltage


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> v ally thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


Thanks skyn3t!







i was PM you but you beat me to it!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## ajamesc55

My Titan is only showing 4gigs of memory, is this normal or is something wrong with it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I noticed last night while pushing the card I cant get full voltage. 1.178v max with card and power consumption showing around 87.xx% usage max. How do I accesses the rest of my voltage to 1.21v? Benchmarking Heaven last night I had +200 gpu clock offset and powertarget at 106% (my max) also +50 on mem.
> 
> 1234 core with 1.175v but driver crashes every few moments with the benchmark recovering and continuing (ive only ever seen crashes requiring you to restart the program or pc), I stopped the benchmark but checking the satistics in gpuz shows the card is not at 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone point me in the right direction to solving this


I believe its your bios! which one are you using? Back when i was testing titan bios i stumbled on a few that limited the voltage! some required reinstalling the drivers, others... flash again with another one...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajamesc55*
> 
> My Titan is only showing 4gigs of memory, is this normal or is something wrong with it?


In what program? benchmarking ones usually report wrong memory and clocks!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ajamesc55

cpuid shows 4 gig, and when i ran the included heaven bench it only show 3


----------



## 614318




----------



## cravinmild

stock bios from asus. Modding my bios scares me, Id hate to brick my card. I thought 1.2v was max for stock bios and 1.21v for custom bios.

Also is that new msi afterburner available as a plug and play or do I have to write all that code in. I will consider it once others have tested the crap out of it. I would like to know if my card is one of the ones which as that ability ... just to know









Any word on where the points on the card are for testing voltage, I have a multimeter but not sure where to test at


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> or
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> v ally thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


Yeah - seen this hack in other threads and forums. Anyone else try this with a Titan yet... I noticed "614318" seems to have







, but


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajamesc55*
> 
> cpuid shows 4 gig, and when i ran the included heaven bench it only show 3


Get GPUz run it and post a picture of it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*


post a 3dmark link please... then post your results here to:

http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores

the single gpu FS13 thread is locked until the OP get back from a nice long vacation!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> 
> it really work unlock voltage


can you double click in the hardware monitor and expand it all the way please.I want to see something there.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A closed system as you mention has the water already in place and it is maintenance free because it is closed.
> The coolant used for water cooling is distilled water with algae additive to prevent the growth of algae in the loop. With tap water you would have this in no time since the temp of the water is low and not compared to like a system in a car that reaches high temps and uses tap water.
> Water is used because it is better than oil and alcohol for cooling..
> If the components in the loop are of mixed metals then also anti corrosion inhibitor is used. So I didn`t bother so I bought a ready mixed coolant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you build a custom loop you will you will realise that it is simple to do and it is then easy to add more stuff later like another graphic card and so on. On more argument is that the rig builds you will to later would be a walk in the park for the cooling part if you have done it once before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit more work to do than the solution you ask for but not by much I think. When you upgrade your rig you will have more components to reuse with an custome loop.
> Sure it would cost more but it will be customizable in the future and be able to cool a lot more stuff and add more gadgets to your loop. Also it would look nicer, hehe.
> 
> But I can see that it may not fit the budget you have set and yes the WB for the Titan I used was the single component that was most expensive, but sure it is others that is cheaper and it is not a must to add the backplate.
> 
> You mention you want to run the 3770K at 4.8Ghz 24/7. I just want to add that I use 1.33 Volt on the core to get it stable at that clock. You may need more but do not just jump to like 1.4 volt ++ right away like I did, hehe. It was not stable then and I had to reduce it to 1.33 . Why I did that was because I read a guid about OC that CPU and that it required that high volt, but was not in my case. At 1.4 Volt my CPU will do 5 Ghz but not 24/7 stable. So i didn`t bother to tweak more to see what voltage I needed to achieve that.


Decided to improve airflow in case and see if it helps GPU temps for now. Will get an H100i for the CPU, hopefully it will allow for overclocking the CPU to some extent.

The major part of GPU cooling will have to wait it seems.









Somebody please confirm the procedure to get 1.3v unlocked on the Titan. I'm tired of all these 780s beating me.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Decided to improve airflow in case and see if it helps GPU temps for now. Will get an H100i for the CPU, hopefully it will allow for overclocking the CPU to some extent.
> 
> The major part of GPU cooling will have to wait it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody please confirm the procedure to get 1.3v unlocked on the Titan. I'm tired of all these 780s beating me.


guide is one page back check it out and do it. it may work for some ppl but it does not mean it going to work for you.


----------



## TheGovernment

1.3v eh? Very interesting!!!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> guide is one page back check it out and do it. it may work for some ppl but it does not mean it going to work for you.


I'm thoroughly confused by that guide but probably just me...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm thoroughly confused by that guide but probably just me...


you should not. I have added pic's too









you need this MSi AB beta 15 link below
http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html

Elevate DOS as ADMIN
type cd C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\
hit enter

run this command
msiafterburner /ri4,20,99
If return pop up return code 41 you page the VRM chip controller to bum the voltage to 1.3v

if not try this command below
msiafterburner /ri3,20,99

If any of those command pass
add this lines here

C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

or

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

save it and re open the MSI AB
it may pass but you need to see if the clock and voltage works like it intend too.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php
> I think we have been through all of this with titan in the past... If we couldn't unlock past 1.212 in the bios, then how the hell is an OC utility going to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the typical "over over clocked, not not enough to crash your system overclock" warning/driver failure type deal.
> Titan club went through all of this 200 pages ago... But i will foot in mouth if some one comes in here with proof of titans past 1.212 via msi.ini changes...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Isn`t that an ordinary TDR? I got alot of them in BF3 before, what driver do you use? I use the latest beta and have not got any TDR yet and I was able to raise the core and memory clock more aswell.


Thanks flexus and skupples.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajamesc55*
> 
> My Titan is only showing 4gigs of memory, is this normal or is something wrong with it?


Normal for valley to do that, yes.

WTB proof this is working on Titans... like a screenshot of a Multi-meter reading 1.3v

That's a big bump in juice, i wonder if the lacking titan power phases can handle it... And for how long...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you should not. I have added pic's too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need this MSi AB beta 15 link below
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> Elevate DOS as ADMIN
> type cd C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\
> hit enter
> 
> run this command
> msiafterburner /ri4,20,99
> If return pop up return code 41 you page the VRM chip controller to bum the voltage to 1.3v
> 
> if not try this command below
> msiafterburner /ri3,20,99
> 
> If any of those command pass
> add this lines here
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> save it and re open the MSI AB
> it may pass but you need to see if the clock and voltage works like it intend too.


Thanks Sky.







Does the voltage get locked at 1.3? or can you still adjust it? I think I'd feel safer at closer to the 1.25ish range.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks Sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the voltage get locked at 1.3? or can you still adjust it? I think I'd feel safer at closer to the 1.25ish range.


You can adjust it.


----------



## cravinmild

Ya me too, 1.25v sounds safe and still get high overclock


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> You can adjust it.


Awesome! Thank you!

I think I'll at least hold of on this until I get my ACX cooler...hmmm

Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks Sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the voltage get locked at 1.3? or can you still adjust it? I think I'd feel safer at closer to the 1.25ish range.


many says it get locked but a member in the 780 owners thread had adjusted the voltage that's what he claimed .







a lot ppl get it to work. you guys may need to push it harder because they are coming with very high clocks.

check this out post #7669


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> guide is one page back check it out and do it. it may work for some ppl but it does not mean it going to work for you.


Some others said that they'd wait for a confirmation. So I decided to do so too. Just to be on the safe side.

Is there a way of checking if my card has that particular voltage controller or not before I unlock the voltage?

Also like someone else asked, does it get locked to 1.3v or can we still adjust it?

Thanks a lot!









EDIT : Does this voltage increase help in increasing memory overclocks as well? Or is it just the core clock?


----------



## h2spartan

Alright all you Titan owners! Get those voltages cranked up and kick some 780 arse! lets see those benchmarks!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Awesome! Thank you!
> 
> I think I'll at least hold of on this until I get my ACX cooler...hmmm


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

(lol)

You got to try it asap and report back!!!









(bloody vrm heatsinks where are you!!! @#$%@%#@%$#)

No sweat, after you do the "hack", the voltage will be on "Auto" and the voltage slider set all way to the left.

Move the slider to the right and you will see all the voltage values up to 1.3V.

(no, don't ask me if it actually applies any voltage above 1.2V, couldn't risk to test it under the current circumstances #@#@@%%)

The bloody thing seems that it does apply undervolting though, only "issue" (if anybody cares) is that anything other than Auto is fixed/constant voltage no matter the P states. At least that's what i saw in a very quick test.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Some others said that they'd wait for a confirmation. So I decided to do so too. Just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Is there a way of checking if my card has that particular voltage controller or not before I unlock the voltage?
> 
> Also like someone else asked, does it get locked to 1.3v or can we still adjust it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Does this voltage increase help in increasing memory overclocks as well? Or is it just the core clock?


Yes

Elevate DOS as ADMIN
type cd C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\
hit enter

run this command
msiafterburner /ri4,20,99
If return pop up return code 41 you page the VRM chip controller to bum the voltage to 1.3v

if not try this command below
msiafterburner /ri3,20,99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Alright all you Titan owners! Get those voltages cranked up and kick some 780 arse! lets see those benchmarks!


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> (lol)
> 
> You got to try it asap and report back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bloody vrm heatsinks where are you!!! @#$%@%#@%$#)
> 
> No sweat, after you do the "hack", the voltage will be on "Auto" and the voltage slider set all way to the left.
> 
> Move the slider to the right and you will see all the voltage values up to 1.3V.
> 
> (no, don't ask me if it actually applies any voltage above 1.2V, couldn't risk to test it under the current circumstances #@#@@%%)
> 
> The bloody thing seems that it does apply undervolting though, only "issue" (if anybody cares) is that anything other than Auto is fixed/constant voltage no matter the P states. At least that's what i saw in a very quick test.


----------



## h2spartan

But I don't want to be the guinea pig!











AWWWWWW look at the cute guinea pig!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> But I don't want to be the guinea pig!


Oh yes you doooooooooo and you know it!!!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Oh yes you doooooooooo and you know it!!!


Sold my Titan! mwahahahah!

kidding....


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Sold my Titan! mwahahahah!


Oh, no you diiiiiidn't!!!

Actually you can't resist...your OCD has gone wild...you MUST do this...you just MUST do it...you MUST know the truth...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Oh, no you diiiiiidn't!!!
> 
> Actually you can't resist...your OCD has gone wild...you MUST do this...you just MUST do it...you MUST know the truth...


LOL! I do really really want to but having also bricked cards in the past, increasing the voltage like that while on air scares me!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Where on the card do u test with a multimeter


At the terminal of C88 at the left you have the + See pic : http://blog.hwbot.org/wp-content//GtxTitanVmodFrontDetail.jpg


----------



## Nunzi

Ill try it !!


----------



## cravinmild

@flexus

looking at that pic you need to test on the inside of the card beneath the cooler? I don't have access to that area of the card while installed and cooler on. How do I test this? The best I could do is test each 12v line going into the gpu plugins and calculate wattage on each line and combine the numbers to see if there is any increase in wattage when compared to max stock voltage. Its not an exact number but would show an increase in power usage above 1.2v me thinks


----------



## mcg75

The Afterburner trick does indeed allow more voltage through.

GPU-Z does not correctly report the voltage for some reason however.

I know it works because my previous stable mhz in Valley was 1189 mhz.

With the voltage bumped to 1.3, I did a run at 1254 mhz with zero artifacts and beat my previous record by 2 fps.

The actual voltage reported by AB fluctuated around 1.25-1.26 during the run.


----------



## cravinmild

Does this new hack make it that custom bios are less necessary. I would be happy if i could skip that step


----------



## Nunzi

Yes it does work testing a little bit more not sure how much volts im getting it still says 1.21 but im able to bench much higher


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The Afterburner trick does indeed allow more voltage through.
> 
> GPU-Z does not correctly report the voltage for some reason however.
> 
> I know it works because my previous stable mhz in Valley was 1189 mhz.
> 
> With the voltage bumped to 1.3, I did a run at 1254 mhz with zero artifacts and beat my previous record by 2 fps.
> 
> The actual voltage reported by AB fluctuated around 1.25-1.26 during the run.


Do you mind sharing what your temps were with the hack compared to before? Tks


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Does this new hack make it that custom bios are less necessary. I would be happy if i could skip that step


The custom bios removes power limit throttling.

So no, you cannot skip it. Extra voltage would be pointless without the higher power limit.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Do you mind sharing what your temps were with the hack compared to before? Tks


Temps went to 82c in Valley with fan set to 90%

Previous runs would be 75c with same fan setting.


----------



## skupples

Hey didn't this happen with one of the 5 series cards? NV found out and some how locked it down via drivers?(or something, couldnt find it in goggly)

ohhh what the hell, let's see what happens, 1200+ inc!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> @flexus
> 
> looking at that pic you need to test on the inside of the card beneath the cooler? I don't have access to that area of the card while installed and cooler on. How do I test this? The best I could do is test each 12v line going into the gpu plugins and calculate wattage on each line and combine the numbers to see if there is any increase in wattage when compared to max stock voltage. Its not an exact number but would show an increase in power usage above 1.2v me thinks


You could do it by solder a wire to the terminal shown in the pic and the use any ground for ground.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The Afterburner trick does indeed allow more voltage through.
> 
> GPU-Z does not correctly report the voltage for some reason however.
> 
> I know it works because my previous stable mhz in Valley was 1189 mhz.
> 
> With the voltage bumped to 1.3, I did a run at 1254 mhz with zero artifacts and beat my previous record by 2 fps.
> 
> The actual voltage reported by AB fluctuated around 1.25-1.26 during the run.


As said before you will not see the actual voltage in GPU-Z only with a multimeter.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> As said before you will not see the actual voltage in GPU-Z only with a multimeter.


that's what scares me LOL


----------



## skupples

I returned to :41... no unlocked voltage, inserting lines... /crossfingers



Time to bench...

If i can get that part to work, anyone can.

readings show zero voltage... =O


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey didn't this happen with one of the 5 series cards? NV found out and some how locked it down via drivers?(or something, couldnt find it in goggly)
> 
> ohhh what the hell, let's see what happens, 1200+ inc!


Yap, the gtx 590, if nvidia didnt lock the volts, today you would have still a very powerfull card, faster than 680!!
Just ask 580 SLI owners how their rig still performs today...
Lets see how this goes...
(Damn... still at work....) grrrrrrr.......


----------



## freitz

Great information in this thread however I can never seem to catch up to the most recent posts.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I returned to :41... no unlocked voltage, inserting lines... /crossfingers
> 
> 
> 
> Time to bench...
> 
> If i can get that part to work, anyone can.
> 
> readings show zero voltage... =O


Which one you inserted, try the other one:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*4:20h*

or

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*3:20h*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, the gtx 590, if nvidia didnt lock the volts, today you would have still a very powerfull card, faster than 680!!
> Just ask 580 SLI owners how their rig still performs today...
> Lets see how this goes...
> (Damn... still at work....) grrrrrrr.......


So, if msi is showing it can do 1.3, but it's only actually allowing like 1.125 (lower then stock) what do i do. precX can still do 1,212... When AB shows 1,3 but only does 1.125

sigh, too many questions and i gotta go to work...

my ab folder has two of the ven_10D folders, do i put it in both?

if one code doesn't actually alow physical 1,3 (even if ab lets you set it to 1,3) should i try the other one?

I know its not a false reading, as i'm having to run lower clocks then i do @ 1,212.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Which one you inserted, try the other one:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*4:20h*
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=*3:20h*


I used 3:20 the first time, trying the 4:20 now(better number anyways) thx!

do i put it in b oth VEN folders?



I only get the reboot msg from MSI when i use 3:20h


----------



## skupples

ok GOT it working!!! 1.319

I copied the 3:20 code into both files this time, let it reboot again. and magic.

I'll do some benches when I get home from work.


----------



## szeged

Dont blow it up :x


----------



## cravinmild

I redid the NVidia drivers to the latest beta and now see 1.2v used. +150 gpu offset is the max I can do but I can do +200 with min driver crashes. Pushes my core speeds to well over 1200 .... too bad its not stable. Would having more power target with a custom bios allow me to lower the gpu offset and allow for a higher stable oc?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Dont blow it up :x


Hell, in 90% of the games i play i under clock my titties.

My competitive this gen games, different story.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I redid the NVidia drivers to the latest beta and now see 1.2v used. +150 gpu offset is the max I can do but I can do +200 with min driver crashes. Pushes my core speeds to well over 1200 .... too bad its not stable. Would having more power target with a custom bios allow me to lower the gpu offset and allow for a higher stable oc?


modded bios will give you another 100W to play with, and if you do this MSI thing 1,319v


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hell, in 90% of the games i play i under clock my titties.


You are not alone, lol (ok not 90% in my case but what the heck)










Not being able to try it with "high" voltages (@#[email protected]#%@@@#%), i did a nice underclock/undervolt session using the AB just to test if the reported voltage is real.

Undervoltage works for sure, i set the volts to 1V exactly, downclocked mem and gpu to the ground and played a few dozens laps in F1 2012.

Checked my previous temp data (same underclocking, stock volts, this is one of the games i always play with the card underclocked) and it surely works.


----------



## h2spartan

Oh this is exciting! I have the next 3 days off I'll do some testing then.


----------



## flexus

I have soldered in a wire for reading volt now, but my soldering skillz are bad hope it works. Put it all together now and test.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ok GOT it working!!! 1.319
> 
> I copied the 3:20 code into both files this time, let it reboot again. and magic.
> 
> I'll do some benches when I get home from work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ok GOT it working!!! 1.319
> 
> I copied the 3:20 code into both files this time, let it reboot again. and magic.
> 
> I'll do some benches when I get home from work.


Nice work . I May need your help !!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> For a single Titan I have read max temps decrease by about 10-15% with the ACX cooler. But with 3 Titans the ACX cooler is dumping a lot of hot exhaust right into your case. (Not good)
> 
> How high are you temps getting with your Tri-SLI?
> 
> My 3-way max temps are 39c, 68c, 82c. A single water-cooled card with the other 2 stock air coolers. Middle card is getting smothered at full load. Looks like more radiator shopping for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of wanted to re-do my loop anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks skyn3t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was PM you but you beat me to it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I am getting about 70-80C on load with 3 titans.


----------



## h2spartan

theres a cfg file called "VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_27913842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0"

is this the location i put it?


----------



## h2spartan

Oh got it!



I'll test it further over the next few days!


----------



## Nunzi

not working for me! .....................GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........................


----------



## skyn3t

Now I want to see some solid score







anyone? I always had this wish for the Titan's owners


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now I want to see some solid score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone? I always had this wish for the Titan's owners


thx man! This was my biggest and only issue with the titan. Now a thing of the past.

UNLEASH THE TITANS!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> thx man! This was my biggest and only issue with the titan. Now a thing of the past.
> 
> UNLEASH THE TITANS!


I don't have one but go kick some score out there.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I don't have one but go kick some score out there.


Thank you brother !!


----------



## h2spartan

So what does this mean about nvidias cap on voltage? Is it software based then?


----------



## mcg75

My old best score in Valley. Using the engineering bios from Nvidia.



Today's run using the TI bios and higher voltage mod by afterburner.



My best while running the TI bios was 79.0 before today. So a gain of 3.4 frames.

IMO, not worth the risk honestly.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> My old best score in Valley. Using the engineering bios from Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> Today's run using the TI bios and higher voltage mod by afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> My best while running the TI bios was 79.0 before today. So a gain of 3.4 frames.
> 
> IMO, not worth the risk honestly.


maybe not for you. but for a lot ppl it worth the grain


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> maybe not for you. but for a lot ppl it worth the grain


I DO!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> maybe not for you. but for a lot ppl it worth the grain


On water, yeah I can see that.

But for those on air, a 4% gain is not worth pushing the card to it's limit.

I ran the fan at 100% to keep temps at 80c in that last run.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you should not. I have added pic's too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need this MSi AB beta 15 link below
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> Elevate DOS as ADMIN
> type cd C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\
> hit enter
> 
> run this command
> msiafterburner /ri4,20,99
> If return pop up return code 41 you page the VRM chip controller to bum the voltage to 1.3v
> 
> if not try this command below
> msiafterburner /ri3,20,99
> 
> If any of those command pass
> add this lines here
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> save it and re open the MSI AB
> it may pass but you need to see if the clock and voltage works like it intend too.


I think it is like this:
If msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 = 41 then use VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h and if msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 = 41 use VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
like ri4 = 4:20h and ri3 = 3:20h in the test.


----------



## Jpmboy

If you have your cards in a bench rig, or can see the pcb backside where the red rectangle is below... and... IF you have an IR thermometer (like a Fluke 62 mini) scan this area for temps. It's the back of the VRM mounts and without the volt mod the PCB reaches 62+ degrees C running Valley for example with water cooled titans. An hour of gaming and this location (again, temp of the PCB, so the VRMs are much hotter) is in the 50s.



I think if you were to monitor the temperature in this area you can at least know when the VRMs are getting too hot.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> My old best score in Valley. Using the engineering bios from Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> Today's run using the TI bios and higher voltage mod by afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> My best while running the TI bios was 79.0 before today. So a gain of 3.4 frames.
> 
> IMO, not worth the risk honestly.


What clocks you had before and what clocks did you run the benchmark?

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I think it is like this:
> If msiafterburner /ri4,20,99 = 41 then use VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h and if msiafterburner /ri3,20,99 = 41 use VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> like ri4 = 4:20h and ri3 = 3:20h in the test.


you got it


----------



## flexus

Been playing Far Cry 3 for over an hour at 1215 mhz vcore and 1.288V, last stable was 1137 mhz so this is pretty amazing.
Then I tried to go to 1228 mhz but AB still shows 1215 mhz


----------



## Shogon

Crazy stuff with this latest Afterburner. First I thought it was crazy seeing people get over 1.2V on each GPU on a 690, but now 1.3v on a Titan









So there's no bios doing this, it's just Afterburner, right? I may just give this a try, though I probably can only do 1.23v max on my 3 cards, might be getting close to my x1250's limits. Or maybe not?


----------



## Nunzi

This is amazing just hope no one blows their cards up


----------



## djriful

Wait you can now simply push over 1200mV with a software?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Wait you can now simply push over 1200mV with a software?


Look's like it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Look's like it.


I wonder what took that long...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What clocks you had before and what clocks did you run the benchmark?
> 
> Ed


1189 mhz was my previously highest stable oc on Valley.

1254 mhz was the best I could do with the extra voltage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1189 mhz was my previously highest stable oc on Valley.
> 
> 1254 mhz was the best I could do with the extra voltage.


Diminishing returns in Valley, but it doesnt mean it wont make a big difference in other benches or games!
Have you tried other benchmarks?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1189 mhz was my previously highest stable oc on Valley.
> 
> 1254 mhz was the best I could do with the extra voltage.


My previous was 1150mhz in games
so far im getting 1241mhz Metro LL and far cry3, gonna "test" some more!









Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> This is amazing just hope no one blows their cards up


just don't abuse and you bee good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Wait you can now simply push over 1200mV with a software?


yup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Look's like it.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I wonder what took that long...


exploiting things take time. It may work or not. everything is a risk. "If you don't take a risk you may never know "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1189 mhz was my previously highest stable oc on Valley.
> 
> 1254 mhz was the best I could do with the extra voltage.


w00t

you guys like 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Diminishing returns in Valley, but it doesnt mean it wont make a big difference in other benches or games!
> Have you tried other benchmarks?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I do agree with you. I found someone on the same side .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just don't abuse and you bee good.
> yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exploiting things take time. It may work or not. everything is a risk. "If you don't take a risk you may never know "
> w00t
> 
> you guys like
> I do agree with you. *I found someone on the same side* .


Always my friend, always!








Thats what we are here for, support each other and help out whenever we can!
We are a community and we have to act like one!
Your actions support and prove my immediate earlier sentences!

Thank you for being one of us!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

When looking for this new voltage unlock online it seems limited to this site, every link on google points back to OCN







I hope this all works out. At this point my warranty is gone (snicker snicker) and no reason not to run a custom bios and go for the additional voltage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> theres a cfg file called "VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_27913842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0"
> 
> is this the location i put it?


ok, i'm off of work... I put it in both config files. I used the 3:20 variant.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> When looking for this new voltage unlock online it seems limited to this site, every link on google points back to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this all works out. At this point my warranty is gone (snicker snicker) and no reason not to run a custom bios and go for the additional voltage.


Yes every search you do it does point link you here. i wish I could know how many ppl are joined this community since the unlocked revolution started







.
you just going to move the point B to A again. you know what I mean.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Wait you can now simply push over 1200mV with a software?


In the past NV has shut this down (590's)

Who knows what they will do this time... This is something that helps keep titan in that top slot, so they may leave it. Who knows! Maybe i'll just never update my drivers ever again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Always my friend, always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what we are here for, support each other and help out whenever we can!
> We are a community and we have to act like one!
> Your actions support and prove my immediate earlier sentences!
> 
> Thank you for being one of us!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


My pleasure buddy


----------



## djriful

If the software is able to push 1300mV, what is the deal back many months people are saying 300w barrier and max 1250mV limit no matter how hard you mod the BIOS?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> If the software is able to push 1300mV, what is the deal back many months people are saying 300w barrier and max 1250mV limit no matter how hard you mod the BIOS?


It took this long for the guys at guru/msi to figure this all out I guess. From what i can tell you can only do this in MSI AB atm, wish PRECX had it.

I thought it was 350w max. /shrug


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> If the software is able to push 1300mV, what is the deal back many months people are saying 300w barrier and max 1250mV limit no matter how hard you mod the BIOS?


This is because all the while we are messing on the drivers level. The creator of Afterburner claims he is able to bypass that and directly instruct the voltage regulator to run at specific voltages.

Now we have to wait for one of our brothers here to verify it with a DMM...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> This is because all the while we are messing on the drivers level. The creator of Afterburner claims he is able to bypass that and directly instruct the voltage regulator to run at specific voltages.
> 
> Now we have to wait for one of our brothers here to verify it with a DMM...


I'll take higher clock's (then ever before) as a good sign. Can't wait for that DMM post though.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> This is because all the while we are messing on the drivers level. The creator of Afterburner claims he is able to bypass that and directly instruct the voltage regulator to run at specific voltages.
> 
> Now we have to wait for one of our brothers here to verify it with a DMM...


Wait to confirm it?

There is no doubt it is being done with so many of us getting higher stable mhz and better bench scores.

Whether it's actually 1.30 is debatable. I set it at 1.3 and it drops to 1.25-1.26 under load.

Of course, that's what AB is reporting only.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> If the software is able to push 1300mV, what is the deal back many months people are saying 300w barrier and max 1250mV limit no matter how hard you mod the BIOS?


This mod has nothing to do with GPU bios and the locked voltage between pcb and bios.
It is only a gap left in the back door to the VRM . so msi ab tweak can operate it using this back door some how troguht software and windows.

I wish I could explain it more but I'm not a software engineer. but one thing for sure this VRM chip are in almost every GPU in the market. the same way they locked the vBios mod in the bios .37 rev up they going to find a way to block it some how in the new bios revision.

This is a huge gap left in they design.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This mod has nothing to do with GPU bios and the locked voltage between pcb and bios.
> It is only a gap left in the back door to the VRM . so msi ab tweak can operate it using this back door some how troguht software and windows.
> 
> I wish I could explain it more but I'm not a software engineer. but one thing for sure this VRM chip are in almost every GPU in the market. the same way they locked the vBios mod in the bios .37 rev up they going to find a way to block it some how in the new bios revision.
> 
> This is a huge gap left in they design.


This makes it even more imperative that i find a used third titan over buying a third one new... Who knows how quick NV will patch all this. They could be re-flashing all cards in the warehouse as we speak.

BTW, i know this is off topic, but can anyone tell me if the different difficulties in Just Cause 2 actually make the AI smarter/more accurate, or if they just do more dmg.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This makes it even more imperative that i find a used third titan over buying a third one new... Who knows how quick NV will patch all this. They could be re-flashing all cards in the warehouse as we speak.
> 
> BTW, i know this is off topic, but can anyone tell me if the different difficulties in Just Cause 2 actually make the AI smarter, or if they just do more dmg.


yup no doubt.


----------



## cravinmild

well, if we can keep this "in house" then no one (looks at NVidia) will ever hear about it







OK, I swear never to tell anyone else .... who's in?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Look's like it.


So i went back, got the download link, and I got beta 14... any reason?

Damn, looks like they pulled the 15... does anyone still have the zip?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> So i went back, got the download link, and I got beta 14... any reason?
> 
> Damn, looks like they pulled the 15... does anyone still have the zip?


15? 14 is the latest released so far.


----------



## Creator

Confirmed working. Just did a pass of Heaven at 1306mhz @ 1.269-1.275v !!! (Idle is 1.319V and it droops down a little bit for me under 3D)

Edit : 100% power = 300W on my bios.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Confirmed working. Just did a pass of Heaven at 1306mhz @ 1.275v !!! (Idle is 1.319V and it droops down a little bit for me under 3D)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HELL YEAH!


----------



## djriful

1.3v would it degrade TITAN? I heard 1.25v up would be dangerous. I need someone to correct me here.


----------



## Jared Pace

Can you combine the 1.3v to 1.319v with the 150% to 170% Power range? I'd like to see someone with a Titan on water do 1.319v @ 150% Power. Maybe 1350+ mhz?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Confirmed working. Just did a pass of Heaven at 1306mhz @ 1.275v !!! (Idle is 1.319V and it droops down a little bit for me under 3D)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah go do some 3Dmark bench







and post back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 1.3v would it degrade TITAN? I heard 1.25v up would be dangerous. I need someone to correct me here.


I do agree with you on the degrade GPU with high voltage, but this is not everyday use is is only for some bench's and test if you thing you going to keep it at 1.3 24/7 it will kill any GPU same as for fixed voltage in CPU. eventually it will degrade too.


----------



## Creator

I'll probably do some benches tomorrow. I'm running off a pretty fresh install of Windows 7, so I don't have nvflash or any other bench programs installed. I might need to push my power target further up if I'm going to attempt 1300/7500 benches. Too bad my downloads for 3dmark are going very slow right now.

The awesome thing about all of this is I can run MSI AB for 1.3V now, and then close it out and run Precision X for "normal" 2D/3D 0.875/1.2V Titan settings. It's super easy this way.


----------



## skupples

Isn't heat the biggest GPU killer?

Some one is doing 7500 mem on a Titan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> well, if we can keep this "in house" then no one (looks at NVidia) will ever hear about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I swear never to tell anyone else .... who's in?


EVGA_Jacob response "Deal!" (joke disclaimer)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes people! FtW420 as you know our top overcloker and hardware modder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kudos to you my friend!)
> reported titans dying with just 1,3v during the MOA competition, so if this goes through BE very carefull with voltage!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Ya, it's not the voltage that kills the chips, it's the VRM section going out trying to supply the power load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Been playing Far Cry 3 for over an hour at 1215 mhz vcore and 1.288V, last stable was 1137 mhz so this is pretty amazing.
> Then I tried to go to 1228 mhz but AB still shows 1215 mhz


That is a nice jump! I may return my inbound 780 Classifieds to Newegg unopened if my Titan's show a large gain. A 780 Classified would need to pull in around 1500 MHz core to keep up with a 1280-1300 MHz Titan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 1.3v would it degrade TITAN? I heard 1.25v up would be dangerous. I need someone to correct me here.


I would not use anything above stock 1.21 voltage on air cooling IMO. I would only do this mod under water. Those VRM's are going to roast with the stock air cooler, only a water-block will be able to keep them in spec.

Unfortunately I have to head to bed, but will play around with this 1.3v Titan epic-ness tomorrow. If the clocks are truly this good, there are going to be some disappointed 780 owners out there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, it's not the voltage that kills the chips, it's the VRM section going out trying to supply the power load.
> That is a nice jump! I may return my inbound 780 Classifieds to Newegg unopened if my Titan's show a large gain. A 780 Classified would need to pull in around 1500 MHz core to keep up with a 1280-1300 MHz Titan.
> I would not use anything above stock 1.21 voltage on air cooling IMO. I would only do this mod under water. Those VRM's are going to roast with the stock air cooler, only a water-block will be able to keep them in spec.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to head to bed, but will play around with this 1.3v Titan epic-ness tomorrow. If the clocks are truly this good, there are going to be some disappointed 780 owners out there.


Yeah, I can only imagine the wave of incoming flame, on oh so many forums. Need to do more research on what will roast a titan, If we are keeping it super cool (water blocks & tons of air over back plates) are will still at that high of a risk? Maybe i will settle with something between 1.212v and 1.319v... I'm not willing to cut my cards life in 1/2 (1/4?) Just for a few more clocks, that I don't even need in 99% of games. I much rather spend 1,000$ on a third titan, then 2-3k on all new cards...







Though, Hawaii is right around the corner, how much slower then titan can it's flagship really be? (and how much cheaper)

Edit: I assume those Titans that fried at the bench-o-thon were under water right? Annddd... How did they get 1.3 back then w/o hard mod? (That little blue box?)


----------



## CallsignVega

OK I lied, I could not sleep without testing this. Holy mother of baby Jebus this 1.3v mod is working. I just hit a couple of runs through Valley with Titan's at 1300 MHz core, power draw up to 170 % power target sucking down that power I topped/pulled 2000w from the wall and PSU shut down ROFL.

I will have to test to see how hot this power section is getting, but uh, Titan's undisputed #1 king again I just gained over 100 MHz core on overclocks.








Time to break some records...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Holy mother of god it's working. I just hit a couple of runs through Valley with Titan's at 1300 MHz core, power draw up to 170 % power target sucking down that power I topped pulled 2000w from the wall and PSU shut down ROFL.
> 
> I will have to test to see how hot this power section is getting, but uh, Titan's undisputed #1 king again I just gained over 100 MHz core on overclocks.


Nice push. what about some score give us some numbers.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hah I have to wake up in four hours for work don't kill me!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> OK I lied, I could not sleep without testing this. Holy mother of baby Jebus this 1.3v mod is working. I just hit a couple of runs through Valley with Titan's at 1300 MHz core, power draw up to 170 % power target sucking down that power I topped/pulled 2000w from the wall and PSU shut down ROFL.
> 
> I will have to test to see how hot this power section is getting, but uh, Titan's undisputed #1 king again I just gained over 100 MHz core on overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to break some records...


OMG!!!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> OK I lied, I could not sleep without testing this. Holy mother of baby Jebus this 1.3v mod is working. I just hit a couple of runs through Valley with Titan's at 1300 MHz core, power draw up to 170 % power target sucking down that power I topped/pulled 2000w from the wall and PSU shut down ROFL.
> 
> I will have to test to see how hot this power section is getting, but uh, Titan's undisputed #1 king again I just gained over 100 MHz core on overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to break some records...


By 170% do you mean, MSI let you turn it up to 170%? Or you are reading 170% of the stock 250w? (sweet titan dreams) (msi only shows me 110%, this is why i ask) 1300mhz? Holy hell... I just crashed at +156 core. I REALLy think one of my titans is super runt. (60% asic)

annnddd i still have no idea how YOU PEOPLE get such high memory clocks. My cards stroke out at 130+ mem.


----------



## Creator

All I've got so far (only Heaven 4.0)

1176/3506 vs 1306/3506


1) 7.3% increase in score for 11% increase in clock = scaling isn't perfect, but still alright
*2) 88% typical power usage vs 108% = 265W vs 325W (this bothers me)*
3) 57C max GPU temperature vs 63C at lowest speed fans = not a big deal
4) 1.212V constant vs 1.269-1.275V 3D load voltage (some vdrooping going on so it looks like the extra power phases of the Classy/Lightning really are needed)

I will not continue this for now. I'm not comfortable pulling a sustained 325W in a benchmark that is lighter in power usage compared to some others out there. I just bought a car, and can't afford to lose a $1000 GPU ($1150 including block + plate), so for now I'll just have to wait and see. But, it is damn nice knowing I can actually do over 1300mhz on my Titan.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I will not continue this for now. I'm not comfortable pulling a sustained 325W in a benchmark that is lighter in power usage compared to some others out there. I just bought a car, and can't afford to lose a $1000 GPU ($1150 including block + plate), so for now I'll just have to wait and see. But, it is damn nice knowing I can actually do over 1300mhz on my Titan.


That's what warranties are for. I had a titan that was killed by water and EVGA replaced it no questions asked.


----------



## Cheesemaster

My best run on firestrike extreme so far!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1099558


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> My best run on firestrike extreme so far!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1099558


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hah I have to wake up in four hours for work don't kill me!


than go to bed sleephead , because today still LOL I want some numbers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In the past NV has shut this down (590's)
> 
> Who knows what they will do this time... This is something that helps keep titan in that top slot, so they may leave it. Who knows! Maybe i'll just never update my drivers ever again.


The way i see it is, nvidia locked the voltage driver level because the 590 were burning up with OC!
*IF* theres no reports of Titans being killed by volts *OR* an abnormal high rate of RMA´s *after* AB beta 14, i believe things will stay like this and nvidia will look the other way.
And in turn this wont hurt the 780 sales, if any, it will increase it! They´ll probably get more Titan sales and more 780 sales! its a win win situation.
IMHO of course!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## emett

I just set this voltage bypass in Beta 14, works a treat. I wouldn't be surprised if nVidia block this like the 590 all over again..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> I just set this voltage bypass in Beta 14, works a treat on my Titans. I wouldn't be surprised if NVidia block this like the 590 all over again..
> What are we thinking is a safe voltage for 24/7?


Minimum possible = safe thinking!








But we are enthusiasts, so, IMO stay closest possible to 1,212v ( although with 1,3v AB is reporting 1,27v)
Until someone gets a multimeter in there and actually reads the exact volts we never know whats what.
There are real reports of a Titan (1) burned with 1,3v but it had a hard volt mod and was zombified, we can never know what really burned the card, if it was the voltage or something was not right in the mod and it was during a competition! And the biggest problem we Titan owners have is nvidias poor(maybe on purpose) VRM power delivery system (not the VRM´s themselves) like the gtx 590 in the past, there´s a real danger but where is the line? what are the volts? i was running [email protected],212v now i can get up to [email protected],3v(1,26/27v fluctuates) (GAMING not benches, actually benches let your card get higher OC but not games and im a Gaming Man!







)
if this is real volts i wouldnt worry too much as i believe running 24/7 will shorten your cards life span from 5 years to 3 years (and of course this is empirical, nobody can tell you how long a card can last, you can predict voltage degradation running 24/7 1,3v but besides folding, who does it? in 3 years time we are already looking at another "Titan" to buy!







)
Anyway all this always IMHO!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

as I understood it Nvidia washed their hands of it all regarding RMA and overvoltage. The vender is now responsible for RMA due to overvoltage allowance on the venders/others end. If this is correct NVidia could not give a hoot to how much voltage you put to your card, its not their problem any longer, your vender will be on the hook regardless of how the overvoltage occurred. Perhaps nvidia will keep it in light of this or remove it in drivers at venders requests.

Id like to see a lot more results and see a few 780's run and hide with new postings of benchmark scores


----------



## h2spartan

So I did a quick little test after work to see if the voltage tweak was actually working. I set vcore to 1225 and the voltage was reading around 1244mv. So I guess it works but I just have to watch out. What I set it at doesn't mean that's what I will get. This is awesome though!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> as I understood it *Nvidia washed their hands of it all regarding RMA and overvoltage*. *The vender is now responsible for RMA due to overvoltage allowance on the venders/others end*. If this is correct *NVidia could not give a hoot to how much voltage you put to your card,* its not their problem any longer, your vender will be on the hook regardless of how the overvoltage occurred. Perhaps nvidia will keep it in light of this or remove it in drivers at venders requests.
> 
> Id like to see a lot more results and see a few 780's run and hide with new postings of benchmark scores


^ ^ Your assumption is so correct that its almost an axiom!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> If the software is able to push 1300mV, what is the deal back many months people are saying 300w barrier and max 1250mV limit no matter how hard you mod the BIOS?


I guess it involves some low lever coding to the NCP4206. And low level coding those not mean low skill coding but rather the opposit


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> This is because all the while we are messing on the drivers level. The creator of Afterburner claims he is able to bypass that and directly instruct the voltage regulator to run at specific voltages.
> 
> Now we have to wait for one of our brothers here to verify it with a DMM...


Apparently I`m not skilled with the soldering iron, I soldred on a wire to be able to read the voltage when the WB was on. I tested readings before installing AB and it worked. When I was measuring afterwards with AB it fell off lol, but just before I`m sure I saw a increase in the readings, but cannot prove it. But my card prove it, it was never stable at game more than 1137-1150 and valley never ran above 1176 and 3dmarks gave artifacts on that clock. But now with the extral voltage it could easly push above 1202 and so far 1215 stable in games and I have not maxed out the voltage yet


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> I guess it involves some low lever coding to the NCP4206. And low level coding those not mean low skill coding but rather the opposit


How true my friend, how true...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Apparently I`m *not skilled with the soldering iron*, I soldred on a wire to be able to read the voltage when the WB was on. I tested readings before installing AB and it worked. When I was measuring afterwards with AB it fell off lol, but just before I`m sure I saw a increase in the readings, but cannot prove it. But my card prove it, it was never stable at game more than 1137-1150 and valley never ran above 1176 and 3dmarks gave artifacts on that clock. But now with the extral voltage it could easly push above 1202 and so far 1215 stable in games and I have not maxed out the voltage yet


That makes 2 of us!








I tested the clocks in game (farcry 3 indisputably the best core OC test) with 1,3v (reading in AB fluctuated between 1,26/27v) was 1241mhz, ran perfectly with tombraider and Metro LL.
tried 1215mhz with 1,25v crashed 1 hour later, bumped to 1,27v and ran fine afterwards!
Nice increase from 1150mhz!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> How true my friend, how true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes 2 of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested the clocks in game (farcry 3 indisputably the best core OC test) with 1,3v (reading in AB fluctuated between 1,26/27v) was 1241mhz, ran perfectly with tombraider and Metro LL.
> tried 1215mhz with 1,25v crashed 1 hour later, bumped to 1,27v and ran fine afterwards!
> Nice increase from 1150mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thats why I was wating for my father to help out with the soldering, but I guess I can postpone that hardmod now hehe.
That is nice! Yes that game is picky and good for testing OC.
I Also played a couple of hours with BF3 at same clocks, no TDR.

But I wonder why I can`t get AB to report more that 1215 mhz if I try 1241mhz it still says 1215 mhz, hm.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Thats why I was wating for my father to help out with the soldering, but I guess I can postpone that hardmod now hehe.
> That is nice! Yes that game is picky and good for testing OC.
> I Also played a couple of hours with BF3 at same clocks, no TDR.
> 
> But I wonder why I can`t get AB to report more that 1215 mhz if I try 1241mhz it still says 1215 mhz, hm.


Theres some sort of "lag" you always have to set 13mhz higher than necessary, check with GPUz and increase another 13mhz, when GPUz shows 1241mhz the real clock is 1228mhz!








Dont know why though, all programs report 13mhz less, only in OSD the clocks are right, perhaps Unwinder can clear this up!

Cheers

Ed

PS : and on OSD are the clocks right? and in GPUz?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I made top 100 on firestrike hall of fame. yay. (number 95 is nothing to brag about) but that was with 1.2v
gonna mess around with the extra voltage available and see if we can squeeze some better numbers out.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Theres some sort of "lag" you always have to set 13mhz higher than necessary, check with GPUz and increase another 13mhz, when GPUz shows 1241mhz the real clock is 1228mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why though, all programs report 13mhz less, only in OSD the clocks are right, perhaps Unwinder can clear this up!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> PS : and on OSD are the clocks right? and in GPUz?


E.g. GPU-Z shows 1228 and AB and OSD shows 1215
But will check later again if have used proper increments hehe


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> E.g. GPU-Z shows 1228 and AB and OSD shows 1215
> But will check later again if have used proper increments hehe


Usually what shows in the OSD is the right clocks!
But now with these changes it's hard to check, I wish there was a program that showed the actually increment clocks!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## CallsignVega

Found out that automatic voltage control doesn't work with the 1.3v mod, that stinks.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Found out that automatic voltage control doesn't work with the 1.3v mod, that stinks.


Yeah I believe it stays 1.3v all the way (at least that's what AB is reporting). Doesn't matter if you are on water though. (I have a feeling this might tempt a lot of Titan owners to go water!







)

Finally my Titan can boost to 1163MHz while being stable!!!!









If nvidia trys anything funny then I won't be updating drivers for a long time.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yeah I believe it stays 1.3v all the way (at least that's what AB is reporting). Doesn't matter if you are on water though.


I was thinking about the great Britney Spears









That is just so typically me.
Oh, baby; baby.

Oops!
... I noobed again.
I played with my Titan.
It went up in flames.
Oh, baby; baby.
Oops!


----------



## Evange

Man that song... makes me feel so old. It was released 13 years ago!


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Man that song... makes me feel so old. It was released 13 years ago!


Hehe got the same feeling turned 35 this summer, hehe.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Found out that automatic voltage control doesn't work with the 1.3v mod, that stinks.


Surely now there is this unlocked voltage we must be able to find away to allow the Core Voltage to run as it would on auto but with the over volt.
If this occurs I think I'll be convinced to water cool.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Minimum possible = safe thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we are enthusiasts, so, IMO stay closest possible to 1,212v ( although with 1,3v AB is reporting 1,27v)
> Until someone gets a multimeter in there and actually reads the exact volts we never know whats what.
> There are real reports of a Titan (1) burned with 1,3v but it had a hard volt mod and was zombified, we can never know what really burned the card, if it was the voltage or something was not right in the mod and it was during a competition! And the biggest problem we Titan owners have is nvidias poor(maybe on purpose) VRM power delivery system (not the VRM´s themselves) like the gtx 590 in the past, there´s a real danger but where is the line? what are the volts? i was running [email protected],212v now i can get up to [email protected],3v(1,26/27v fluctuates) (GAMING not benches, actually benches let your card get higher OC but not games and im a Gaming Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> if this is real volts i wouldnt worry too much as i believe running 24/7 will shorten your cards life span from 5 years to 3 years (and of course this is empirical, nobody can tell you how long a card can last, you can predict voltage degradation running 24/7 1,3v but besides folding, who does it? in 3 years time we are already looking at another "Titan" to buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Anyway all this always IMHO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'm pushing 1.319.







I'll stop at the hardware store and pickup a DMM otw home from work today... Can some one link a pic of where to put the tongs?

(i guess i shouldn't of returned that one a few weeks ago)

Iv'e only benched unigine since going multi-monitor... I guess I can go into sli only and run some FS:extreme.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Surely now there is this unlocked voltage we must be able to find away to allow the Core Voltage to run as it would on auto but with the over volt.
> If this occurs I think I'll be convinced to water cool.


Don't hold you breath. I am sure as soon as Nvidia gets wind of all this, they will figure out a way to block it from working. Also, be careful of running high voltage for extended periods. FTW420 already stated that many Titan's died (VRMs blew) with 1.3v during some benching session he was part of.

On another note, I want to see the Titan's start dominating the top spots in the Valley thread again. I still have a special place in my heart for the Titan.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Surely now there is this unlocked voltage we must be able to find away to allow the Core Voltage to run as it would on auto but with the over volt.
> If this occurs I think I'll be convinced to water cool.


Lets see what´s nvidia´s move...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pushing 1.319.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stop at the hardware store and pickup a DMM otw home from work today... Can some one link a pic of where to put the tongs?
> 
> (i guess i shouldn't of returned that one a few weeks ago)
> 
> Iv'e only benched unigine since going multi-monitor... I guess I can go into sli only and run some FS:extreme.


Here you go my good friend:









GPU (NVVDD) Voltage Measurement
GPU (NVVDD) OverCurrent Override
GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
GPU (NVVDD) Coldslow / shutdown
GPU Core Clock Range Shift Up
Memory (FBVDD/Q) Voltage Measurement
Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
PLL Voltage Measurement




Can you check the voltage variations seen on AB monitor? when 1,3v is set the volts fluctuate between 1,25 and 1,30 ( its normal to have 0,5v variation) but are those real?

Thanks and cheers

Ed


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Surely now there is this unlocked voltage we must be able to find away to allow the Core Voltage to run as it would on auto but with the over volt.
> If this occurs I think I'll be convinced to water cool.


For now you can at least do the following

1) Create multiple profiles in AB
2) Switch between AB (1.3V locked) and EVGA PrecisionX (1.212V auto)

I prefer the latter. It's just seems easier to remember closing out one program and opening the other, plus you get working idle/load voltages when not locked to 1.3V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> On another note, I want to see the Titan's start dominating the top spots in the Valley thread again. I still have a special place in my heart for the Titan.


Huh? 8/10 sli top spots held by titans. 6/10 top spots in single card. 7/10 at 1440p. 5/10 in trii sli, only 3/10 for 780. And 2/2 at 4k.









I REALLY would like to see some benchmark results from the voltage soft-mod....


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Huh? 8/10 sli top spots held by titans. 6/10 top spots in single card. 7/10 at 1440p. 5/10 in trii sli, only 3/10 for 780. And 2/2 at 4k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY would like to see some benchmark results from the voltage soft-mod....


Seems to work, just did a quick test with valley, using a higher clock than what I could before, on 1.24V.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> For now you can at least do the following
> 
> 1) Create multiple profiles in AB
> 2) Switch between AB (1.3V locked) and EVGA PrecisionX (1.212V auto)
> 
> I prefer the latter. It's just seems easier to remember closing out one program and opening the other, plus you get working idle/load voltages when not locked to 1.3V.


I don´t like having 2 programs that can access the Titans voltages, i just created 2 profiles in AB, one with [email protected],3v and another with stock settings!
After gaming i just click on the stock one and click apply!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Huh? 8/10 sli top spots held by titans. 6/10 top spots in single card. 7/10 at 1440p. 5/10 in trii sli, only 3/10 for 780. And 2/2 at 4k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY would like to see some benchmark results from the voltage soft-mod....


Yeah, I guess if you put it like that Titans are still dominating. What I meant though was that I would like to see Titans in all of the top 10 spots of 1080p!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What about the two screws on either side of the GeForce GTX logo? Is it necessary to remove them too?
> Also, what kind of screw driver do I need to remove the screws?
> Thanks a lot!


Sorry - Missed your question with all the posts lately.

The answer is yes, you do. You'll need if I recall correctly, a 2mm and a 1.5mm allen wrench, as well as a small phillips. There is 3 screws on each side, one near the connectors that you will strip, in which case a easy out will be needed, and two on either side of the logo (Or where it would be on the other side). There is two more on the end of the shroud, and the only ones you *have* to remove on the top of the card are the four around the fan. Once you have the silver bits off, there is 4 or 6 very small phillips head screws in the black metal that surrounds the fan proper. Remove those, and you should be done, and have access to all the fins and the fan for cleaning.


----------



## cravinmild

T6 a 1/16 allen and very small star screw driver. The screw metal is very soft and offers no forgivness. Have a fine drillbit handy


----------



## Panther Al

You'll need the torx for removing the whole nine yards, but if all you want to do is get to the fins and fan, you'll won't need it. All I used was the 2mm, 1.5mm, and the phillips when I was painting mine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Seems to work, just did a quick test with valley, using a higher clock than what I could before, on 1.24V.


Thanks. Very believable, can you post some results to the valley or firestrike, or 3D 11 threads? I'll have to give it a try... LoL. Once all those overvolted titans, classys and overvolted reference 780 start knocking me done some (more







) spots.









Edit: just saw your results. Very convincing. Any way you can measure the temps on the vrm ... Or just the backside PCB ( the area right by the white "circle 10" and white "H") ?


----------



## bahadirkazan

Hello guys. Im using Zotac GTX Titan with stock bios. I need more stable bios for benchmarks.. And I need more higher clock speeds.

Stock bios have 106 power limit and low voltage options.. So help me guys please


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lets see what´s nvidia´s move...
> Here you go my good friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU (NVVDD) Voltage Measurement
> GPU (NVVDD) OverCurrent Override
> GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
> GPU (NVVDD) Coldslow / shutdown
> GPU Core Clock Range Shift Up
> Memory (FBVDD/Q) Voltage Measurement
> Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
> PLL Voltage Measurement
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you check the voltage variations seen on AB monitor? when 1,3v is set the volts fluctuate between 1,25 and 1,30 ( its normal to have 0,5v variation) but are those real?
> 
> Thanks and cheers
> 
> Ed










I got the tool, but otw home i realized my cards are... blocked and plated...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> Hello guys. Im using Zotac GTX Titan with stock bios. I need more stable bios for benchmarks.. And I need more higher clock speeds.
> 
> Stock bios have 106 power limit and low voltage options.. So help me guys please


If you look back there is a BIOS bundle, with multiple bios, and the proper tools for flashing. It's not on OP, and I don't remember off the top of my head which person posted it... Maybe they will chime in.

He posted it maybe 2-3 weeks ago.

Found it! Credit to who it was, i'm really sorry i can't remember your name right now... JUST got home from work + 45 minute walk on the beach with my dogs.

Titan Pack.zip 3709k .zip file


----------



## cravinmild

Awsome ill just go back a million pages and find it









I think im ready to flash but not sure it my hybrid cooling mod will handle all that extra voltage.


----------



## Gabrielzm

I think was Chatasys (or something like that the name - sorry if I didn't spell it correctly) that compile in this thread the BIOS versions. You can always find here too:

http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the tool, but otw home i realized my cards are... blocked and plated...
> If you look back there is a BIOS bundle, with multiple bios, and the proper tools for flashing. It's not on OP, and I don't remember off the top of my head which person posted it... Maybe they will chime in.
> 
> He posted it maybe 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Found it! Credit to who it was, i'm really sorry i can't remember your name right now... JUST got home from work + 45 minute walk on the beach with my dogs.
> 
> Titan Pack.zip 3709k .zip file


----------



## skupples

So, I was thinking about my Titans, and how they are the only cards iv'e ever spent this kind of money on, and how iv'e never really cared if a blew up cards in the past (never did) but am i taking months off of there lives every time i change voltage/ run benches at 1.319? I know people keep saying ftw420 saw titans die at those volts... But i need more information then that.. What mods had been done to said titan, and what clocks/benches did they die at?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Was just trying to complement your info Skupples, was not implying anything that you want to take credit for. In fact you did have credit because find the info in the thread might be difficult around the thousand pages...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, I was thinking about my Titans, and how they are the only cards iv'e ever spent this kind of money on, and how iv'e never really cared if a blew up cards in the past (never did) but am i taking months off of there lives every time i change voltage/ run benches at 1.319? I know people keep saying ftw420 saw titans die at those volts... But i need more information then that.. What mods had been done to said titan, and what clocks/benches did they die at?


I believe the Titan that blew @ 1.3v were hard modded. So we don't know if the VRM failure was due to the high voltage or a flaw in their mod/soldering.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think was Chatasys (or something like that the name - sorry if I didn't spell it correctly) that compile in this thread the BIOS versions. You can always find here too:
> 
> http://1pcent.com/?p=277


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Here it is guys, Chatassys the name, credit due to whom deserves!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/12660_20#post_20509204

Cheers

Ed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, I was thinking about my Titans, and how they are the only cards iv'e ever spent this kind of money on, and how iv'e never really cared if a blew up cards in the past (never did) but am i taking months off of there lives every time i change voltage/ run benches at 1.319? I know people keep saying ftw420 saw titans die at those volts... But i need more information then that.. What mods had been done to said titan, and what clocks/benches did they die at?


I haven't killed a titan or 780 myself, at the end of the MOA competition a few people reported gpu deaths & voltages here & on the 3rd page. Firestrike extreme was the benchmark for the competition, some have clocks listed but most just a voltage the card died at. Non-reference 780s weren't in this one, so all cards higher than stock voltage were hardmodded.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=81038&page=2


----------



## Creator

Need details on those Titans. More specifically - were the VRMs being actively cooled? I've seen lots of hard mods that just left the VRM wide open exposed. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the VRMs blew in that case.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe the Titan that blew @ 1.3v were hard modded. So we don't know if the VRM failure was due to the high voltage or a flaw in their mod/soldering.


I think either way it still points to weak VRMs.

Don't get me wrong, if I still had my Titan I would pump 1.3v to it for benchmarking sessions. But for long sessions of gaming, I don't see it being worth the risk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't killed a titan or 780 myself, at the end of the MOA competition a few people reported gpu deaths & voltages here & on the 3rd page. Firestrike extreme was the benchmark for the competition, some have clocks listed but most just a voltage the card died at. Non-reference 780s weren't in this one, so all cards higher than stock voltage were hardmodded.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=81038&page=2


Oh, there is the man now.


----------



## Shogon

The VRMs are the weak link for us Titan users, long gaming sessions of 1.3v / 1200 + MHz is something I would be hesitant to do, even with my waterblock ( its still is awesome to run a Titan at those clocks though). So tempted to flash my bios's all over again, I think I'll do it once my friend buys my 3930k, then with a 3820 I'll have more power for the 3 cards.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe the Titan that blew @ 1.3v were hard modded. So we don't know if the VRM failure was due to the high voltage or a flaw in their mod/soldering.


^^^^^ This!!!
To zombify a card it takes allot of soldering and know how but sometimes somethings slip, FtW420 told me once that to cut a trace in his titan took several hours due to its size, its very complex and its easy for things to go wrong without a warning...

(Kudos to all of you that go the extra mile for passion and dedication! FtW420, K|ngP|n , TiN, Andre Young, Gyrock, Gunslinger and many others!)









Cheers

Ed


----------



## fommof

Temperature-wise it's hard to find a reference point for the vrms to determine if it's too hot or just fine.

I took a look at this (GeForce GTX Titan, [ Charge 106%/94°C ]):

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/894-4/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-test-gk110-tous-ou-presque.html

Just installed the enzotechs on the vrms and spent about an hour taking measurments with the IR thermometer (directly on them, not at the back of the pcb).

If i take the values shown at the graph as a reference (in which their Titan is at stock freqs/voltage if i am not mistaken) then the enzo's and the fans do a good job since the temps i got are more or less about 10C lower with the Titan at 1.2V and 1163Mhz (and mem at +350, actually the two mem vrms seems to get a little bit hotter than the rest six when vram is OCed) running Heaven loops for 20 minutes or so...

PS: oh, yeah i forgot. My ambient temp is most certainly higher than theirs since mine is 31C right now.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe the Titan that blew @ 1.3v were hard modded. So we don't know if the VRM failure was due to the high voltage or a flaw in their mod/soldering.


This is a possibility, he is very experienced at modding & extreme cooling though so I still recommend caution when working around those volts with a stock VRM.
If it wasn't a soldering/freezing mistake, hopefully that was the weakest card that rolled off the production line.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Need details on those Titans. More specifically - were the VRMs being actively cooled? I've seen lots of hard mods that just left the VRM wide open exposed. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the VRMs blew in that case.


I usually heatsink & get a fan on the mosfets, some guys do leave them uncovered with airflow when extreme cooling. The cold does travel through the PCB & it helps keep them cool, not sure how much since I don't run them naked so never checked.

The one guy who did actively cool the stock VRM with ln2 did great, colder VRMs does allow higher voltage & clocks. His card lived to fight another day as well http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=81513


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. Very believable, can you post some results to the valley or firestrike, or 3D 11 threads? I'll have to give it a try... LoL. Once all those overvolted titans, classys and overvolted reference 780 start knocking me done some (more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just saw your results. Very convincing. Any way you can measure the temps on the vrm ... Or just the backside PCB ( the area right by the white "circle 10" and white "H") ?


I was just leaving the office when I ran the [email protected] Valley test, but no worries, when I get in in the morning, I will test all of those and more and post them up in my build thread and the threads for rankings here


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Was just trying to complement your info Skupples, was not implying anything that you want to take credit for. In fact you did have credit because find the info in the thread might be difficult around the thousand pages...


No problem man!

I was reposting because i had edited it like 5 times, so he may of not been able to view it yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Temperature-wise it's hard to find a reference point for the vrms to determine if it's too hot or just fine.
> 
> I took a look at this (GeForce GTX Titan, [ Charge 106%/94°C ]):
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/894-4/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-test-gk110-tous-ou-presque.html
> 
> Just installed the enzotechs on the vrms and spent about an hour taking measurments with the IR thermometer (directly on them, not at the back of the pcb).
> 
> If i take the values shown at the graph as a reference (in which their Titan is at stock freqs/voltage if i am not mistaken) then the enzo's and the fans do a good job since the temps i got are more or less about 10C lower with the Titan at 1.2V and 1163Mhz (and mem at +350, actually the two mem vrms seems to get a little bit hotter than the rest six when vram is OCed) running Heaven loops for 20 minutes or so...
> 
> PS: oh, yeah i forgot. My ambient temp is most certainly higher than theirs since mine is 31C right now.


Great work! Hw did you shoot the IR thermo on the vrms? I need to look up the enzotechs...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't killed a titan or 780 myself, at the end of the MOA competition a few people reported gpu deaths & voltages here & on the 3rd page. Firestrike extreme was the benchmark for the competition, some have clocks listed but most just a voltage the card died at. Non-reference 780s weren't in this one, so all cards higher than stock voltage were hardmodded.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=81038&page=2


Well, I'm finding that (in valley) I'm topping out ~1300 core, with only 130 on mem... I could probably get another 50-60 out of the core if i dropped the mem completely, which just may increase my valley score... 130mhz on mem nets like 3fps, 130hz on core nets like 10fps, i'll test it later.

(this is all on one monitor, didn't test in surround, that always nets lower clocks for me)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe the Titan that blew @ 1.3v were hard modded. So we don't know if the VRM failure was due to the high voltage or a flaw in their mod/soldering.


The man him self! Ty sir!

Ok! Cards back to auto-voltage 1150 core... that was fun.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great work! Hw did you shoot the IR thermo on the vrms? I need to look up the enzotechs...


There you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/4500_30#post_20643814

Everything is exposed so i can just aim, shoot and measure with the IR thermometer pretty much every component.


----------



## skupples

I SHALL CALL IT FRANKEN-PC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> There you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/4500_30#post_20643814
> 
> Everything is exposed so i can just aim, shoot and measure with the IR thermometer pretty much every component.


So you are measuring the temps on the vRAM, or on the two little VRMs? Every wc block i've seen has the vrms covered (right?). .... Let me find a pic of what i'm talking about.


----------



## skupples

had these in my cache from other threads.

XXL block is more plastic. not more block.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I SHALL CALL IT FRANKEN-PC.


Oooooooh, it's my little baby...









Never gonna go back to "closed" cases even if you pay me. I love the flexibility of the "open" cases.










PS: yeah, yeah, i know but as much as hardware is concerned i care 99% for performance, flexibility etc and 1% about the looks...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So you are measuring the temps on the vRAM, or on the two little VRMs? Every wc block i've seen has the vrms covered (right?). .... Let me find a pic of what i'm talking about.


I have measured all 8 vrms and all the front and back vram chips.

There are two groups of 3 vrms and one group of 2 vrms. I am pretty sure that the group of the 2 vrms are for handling the vram chips. These do seem to run a little hotter (when vram is OCed) than the other six.

The vram chips do get hot as well, not all of them though.

You are right about the wc blocks with the exception of the universal (non full cover) blocks (the ones that cool only the gpu). I guess the guys that have full cover wb measure pointing the IR at the back of the pcb.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I have measured all 8 vrms and all the front and back vram chips.
> 
> There are two groups of 3 vrms and one group of 2 vrms. I am pretty sure that the group of the 2 vrms are for handling the vram chips. These do seem to run a little hotter (when vram is OCed) than the other six.
> 
> The vram chips do get hot as well, not all of them though.
> 
> You are right about the wc blocks with the exception of the universal (non full cover) blocks (the ones that cool only the gpu). I guess the guys that have full cover wb measure pointing the IR at the back of the pcb.


you're right about the memory V reg modules - i posted a pic here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13570#post_20637558

post 13574

i can shoot the pcb side easy, it gets into the mid 60's quick.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're right about the memory V reg modules - i posted a pic here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13570#post_20637558
> 
> post 13574
> 
> i can shoot the pcb side easy, it gets into the mid 60's quick.


Hmmmm, to tell you the truth, i haven't measured this exact spot so i have nothing to report...









I have found great temperature differences between the two 3-vrm groups. The group closest to the PCI-E seems to run a lot cooler (don't ask me why, i haven't figured this out myself yet).

Same with the vram chips no matter if they are on the front or the back. Some run significantly cooler than others.

Strange...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


























Yet another "open case" brother!!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't killed a titan or 780 myself, at the end of the MOA competition a few people reported gpu deaths & voltages here & on the 3rd page. Firestrike extreme was the benchmark for the competition, some have clocks listed but most just a voltage the card died at. Non-reference 780s weren't in this one, so all cards higher than stock voltage were hardmodded.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=81038&page=2


Hm, interesting. So in that thread on stock VRM deaths we have:

Titan - 1.4v
780 - 1.355v
Titan 1.38v

And then the Titan anomaly: "GPU Died on me at 1.3V. There is a short somewhere on the VRM, and with that I'm pretty much done."

I don't know if he is referencing the GPU dying because of a short, or that the 1.3v caused a short? (which doesn't make any sense).

One thing I don't think a lot of people realize is that these guys are pushing much higher clocks, resulting in much higher amperage pushed through the card for said voltage. These guys pushing 1500MHz+ clocks are demanding a lot more amp output from the stock VRM's then those of us around the 1300 MHz 1.3v mark. And under LN2, how cool are they really staying exposed to the air with no heat sinks on them?

The guy that put LN2 on the VRM's didn't kill it with 1.51v and most likely some massive current through them to get a 1580 MHz clock.

So VRM deaths IMO definitely heat related deaths. I would personally not run 1.3v on air coolers, only on water blocks with known good-contact's on the VRM's like me EK blocks. Will the cards last 3+ years like that? Maybe not. Will they last until a faster gen GPU comes out? Highly probable.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, interesting. So in that thread on stock VRM deaths we have:
> 
> Titan - 1.4v
> 780 - 1.355v
> Titan 1.38v
> 
> And then the Titan anomaly: "GPU Died on me at 1.3V. There is a short somewhere on the VRM, and with that I'm pretty much done."
> 
> I don't know if he is referencing the GPU dying because of a short, or that the 1.3v caused a short? (which doesn't make any sense).
> 
> One thing I don't think a lot of people realize is that these guys are pushing *much higher clocks, resulting in much higher amperage pushed through the card for said voltage*. These guys pushing *1500MHz+ clocks are demanding a lot more amp output from the stock VRM's then those of us around the 1300 MHz 1.3v mark*. And under LN2, how cool are they really staying *exposed to the air with no heat sinks on them?*
> 
> The guy that put LN2 on the VRM's didn't kill it with 1.51v and most likely some massive current through them to get a 1580 MHz clock.
> 
> *So VRM deaths IMO definitely heat related deaths*. I would personally not run 1.3v on air coolers, *only on water blocks with known good-contact's on the VRM's like me EK blocks*. Will the cards last 3+ years like that? Maybe not. Will they last until a faster gen GPU comes out? *Highly probable*.


Right... right... right! sttttrike!!!!









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, interesting. So in that thread on stock VRM deaths we have:
> 
> Titan - 1.4v
> 780 - 1.355v
> Titan 1.38v
> 
> And then the Titan anomaly: "GPU Died on me at 1.3V. There is a short somewhere on the VRM, and with that I'm pretty much done."
> 
> I don't know if he is referencing the GPU dying because of a short, or that the 1.3v caused a short? (which doesn't make any sense).
> 
> One thing I don't think a lot of people realize is that these guys are pushing much higher clocks, resulting in much higher amperage pushed through the card for said voltage. These guys pushing 1500MHz+ clocks are demanding a lot more amp output from the stock VRM's then those of us around the 1300 MHz 1.3v mark. And under LN2, how cool are they really staying exposed to the air with no heat sinks on them?
> 
> The guy that put LN2 on the VRM's didn't kill it with 1.51v and most likely some massive current through them to get a 1580 MHz clock.
> 
> So VRM deaths IMO definitely heat related deaths. I would personally not run 1.3v on air coolers, only on water blocks with known good-contact's on the VRM's like me EK blocks. Will the cards last 3+ years like that? Maybe not. Will they last until a faster gen GPU comes out? Highly probable.


+rep to you my good sir... I saw a 1.56 death in that post too, but I think we get the point.

All these open cases... I may have to look into this route once i'm settled into the new house... (over a 600$ caselabs monster)... I like the open cube designs, but iv'e done little research, as per usual.









I freaked out when i heard a really high pitch whine from my case, then I realized my un-mounted HDD had slid off its psu "mount".


----------



## djriful

Risky for a $1000 GPU... :/ I wouldn't do it xD


----------



## provost

Just curious if anyone here has tried the aqua computer active backplate that is supposed to cool the VRMs on the back?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/language/en/info/p15522_Aquacomputer-Backplate-f-r-kryographics-GTX-Titan--aktiv-XCS.html

I read on the German aqua tuning forum that the spacers were a bit high, and one person who bought these had to file the spacers down a bit so that there was full contact with the VRMs. Any other experiences with aqua computer blocks in general?


----------



## djriful

I am waiting for EVGA Backplate and ACX for TITAN... Should help on my moderate overclock heat.


----------



## Aftermath2006

i have had the Aquacomputer active backplates since they first became available had no issues with the spacing they cool the vram on the back not the vrm's and i really like there blocks last 4 gpus i have owned had Aquacomputer blocks


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> i have had the Aquacomputer active backplates since they first became available had no issues with the spacing they cool the vram on the back not the vrm's and i really like there blocks last 4 gpus i have owned had Aquacomputer blocks


Ok. Thanks. Have you used the 1.3v hack yet with modded bios? Just wondering what kind of stable OC can you get with this block and backplate.
My temps are getting pretty high on stock cooler with 1.3v and temp throttling down.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Just curious if anyone here has tried the aqua computer active backplate that is supposed to cool the VRMs on the back?
> http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/language/en/info/p15522_Aquacomputer-Backplate-f-r-kryographics-GTX-Titan--aktiv-XCS.html
> 
> I read on the German aqua tuning forum that the spacers were a bit high, and one person who bought these had to file the spacers down a bit so that there was full contact with the VRMs. Any other experiences with aqua computer blocks in general?


That is odd that they mention cooling the "voltage regulator area", yet it doesn't touch anything in that area besides the bolt holes and 99% of the voltage area components are on the front, not the back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Ok. Thanks. Have you used the 1.3v hack yet with modded bios? Just wondering what kind of stable OC can you get with this block and backplate.
> My temps are getting pretty high on stock cooler with 1.3v and temp throttling down.


With the EK backplate's I am up to +800 MHz on the memory stable. Right now I am fine tuning the cores in the 1280-1300 MHz range. 1.3 MSI Afterburner voltage gives a 1.319v on the on-screen display while under no load, and drops down to the 1.26-1.27v range under max load (v-droop).

Wonder if those guys that killed their cards in the 1.355-1.4v range were measuring the voltage under load or not under load. If it was under load, means we have even more of a buffer between those card kill voltages and our overclocks due to the v-droop.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is odd that they mention cooling the "voltage regulator area", yet it doesn't touch anything in that area besides the bolt holes and 99% of the voltage area components are on the front, not the back.
> With the EK backplate's I am up to +800 MHz on the memory stable. Right now I am fine tuning the cores in the 1280-1300 MHz range. 1.3 MSI Afterburner voltage gives a 1.319v on the on-screen display while under no load, and drops down to the 1.26-1.27v range under max load (v-droop).
> 
> Wonder if those guys that killed their cards in the 1.355-1.4v range were measuring the voltage under load or not under load. If it was under load, means we have even more of a buffer between those card kill voltages and our overclocks due to the v-droop.


Cool.







vdroop is interesting. I did see an option for force voltage in AB beta 14. Not sure what it does, as I have been using Nvidia inspector or precision until now.
I am evaluating options for various water blocks . So, the consensus seems to be EK with backplates, I guess?
Interested in seeing the results of your fine tuning vega.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is odd that they mention cooling the "voltage regulator area", yet it doesn't touch anything in that area besides the bolt holes and 99% of the voltage area components are on the front, not the back.
> With the EK backplate's I am up to +800 MHz on the memory stable./quote]
> 
> I remember when you were at 3360 or 3370 stable mem (at least in bf3) even with water cooling. What changed? Just the back plates or different cards?
> 
> Edit: not sure why my reply is in the quote?


----------



## skupples

Look at these idle volts, after doing that... Guess I wont be using "auto" in MSIAB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> i have had the Aquacomputer active backplates since they first became available had no issues with the spacing they cool the vram on the back not the vrm's and i really like there blocks last 4 gpus i have owned had Aquacomputer blocks


AQ has some of the sharpest stuff!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> I remember when you were at 3360 or 3370 stable mem (at least in bf3) even with water cooling. What changed? Just the back plates or different cards?
> 
> Edit: not sure why my reply is in the quote?


I actually figured out that usually a high mem OC pushes the same core MHz to work harder, lowering the highest stable overclock. It's a good trade-off though as high memory is great for surround. Once I lowered my core freq by a boost step or two, I found I could go back to 800 MHz under all conditions. Like with stock voltage, Id rather run 1176/3802 than 1202/3350.

So far with the 1.3v mod I am doing well with 1280/3802.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I actually figured out that usually a high mem OC pushes the same core MHz to work harder, lowering the highest stable overclock. It's a good trade-off though as high memory is great for surround. Once I lowered my core freq by a boost step or two, I found I could go back to 800 MHz under all conditions. Like with stock voltage, Id rather run 1176/3802 than 1202/3350.
> 
> So far with the 1.3v mod I am doing well with 1280/3802.


getting 1280 on all 4 cards? WOW!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is odd that they mention cooling the "voltage regulator area", yet it doesn't touch anything in that area besides the bolt holes and 99% of the voltage area components are on the front, not the back.
> With the EK backplate's I am up to +800 MHz on the memory stable. Right now I am fine tuning the cores in the 1280-1300 MHz range. 1.3 MSI Afterburner voltage gives a 1.319v on the on-screen display while under no load, and drops down to the 1.26-1.27v range under max load (v-droop).
> 
> Wonder if those guys that killed their cards in the 1.355-1.4v range were measuring the voltage under load or not under load. If it was under load, means we have even more of a buffer between those card kill voltages and our overclocks due to the v-droop.


Good lord you have some nice cards... 800mhz on the MEMORY? WITH core clock cranked up too? Is there some memory voltage control somewhere i don't know about:?

I can barely get away with 250 mem, on one monitor... in 3dmark benches.

I can do 1280 all day, but as soon as my mem goes over 100...


----------



## provost

AQ may, but I will be honest. Their user manual directions are less than ideal. I have had experience with aquero 5xt and all the other bling bling, and I have had to go to the German forum to figure some if the stuff out. I know there are at least three people on this forum that one would consider experts now with AQ products, but not many. I would think WB would be simpler, or may be they have a different support philosophy for their Europen customers.


----------



## Evange

Awesome to see this thread bursting back to life thanks to Unwinder!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> AQ may, but I will be honest. Their user manual directions are less than ideal. I have had experience with aquero 5xt and all the other bling bling, and I have had to go to the German forum to figure some if the stuff out. I know there are at least three people on this forum that one would consider experts now with AQ products, but not many. I would think WB would be simpler, or may be they have a different support philosophy for their Europen customers.


yeah - you must use their forums. I have a 720XTmk4, cuplex HF block for this 2700 and their blocks for 2 7970s. Well engineered stuff with weak user docs for sure.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - you must use their forums. I have a 720XTmk4, cuplex HF block for this 2700 and their blocks for 2 7970s. Well engineered stuff with weak user docs for sure.


Iv'e always wanted one of those.


----------



## skyn3t

All this Glory for 1.3 v for Titan owners started here MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 14(2013-08-16) and Micko from [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club posted it first here at OCN.

credits to him.


----------



## Chatassys

Those of you that are using this 1.3v mod with TI Bios...
Does your voltage stay constant or is it dropping as well?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Look at these idle volts, after doing that... Guess I wont be using "auto" in MSIAB.


I don't think idle voltage is showing correctly... yet.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vdroop is interesting. I did see an option for force voltage in AB beta 14. Not sure what it does, as I have been using Nvidia inspector or precision until now.
> I am evaluating options for various water blocks . So, the consensus seems to be EK with backplates, I guess?
> Interested in seeing the results of your fine tuning vega.


Not sure EK blocks are consensus. But you can take an informed decision based on this tests:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

It seems XSPC is the top performer all around but all of them are very close.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good lord you have some nice cards... 800mhz on the MEMORY? WITH core clock cranked up too? Is there some memory voltage control somewhere i don't know about:?
> 
> I can barely get away with 250 mem, on one monitor... in 3dmark benches.
> 
> I can do 1280 all day, but as soon as my mem goes over 100...


Do you have any sort of backplate to help with the mem? Sorry, no mem voltage control I am stock on that.

Just to show you guy's what Titan's are capable of with the mod (Running 1306 MHz core, 3802 Mhz mem, I just did a Heaven 4.0 run with 2-way to see what I would get:

http://s119.photobucket.com/user/callsign_vega/media/13vTitanHeaven.jpg.html

Here is the benchmark thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20

So to put that into perspective, my 2-way modded Titan's surpass some 4x 7970 setups on there, all 690 quad-SLI setups, 9% faster than the second fastest overclocked Titan SLI setup, and only 6% slower than some TRI-SLI Titan setups.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Those of you that are using this 1.3v mod with TI Bios...
> Does your voltage stay constant or is it dropping as well?


I noticed that i'm not actually on v3... still on v2... I'm going to flash over after my nightly beach walk.

I can drop my voltage to auto, which goes really high once i open any application(steam/chrome), or i can set it to a low value.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Do you have any sort of backplate to help with the mem? Sorry, no mem voltage control I am stock on that.
> 
> Just to show you guy's what Titan's are capable of with the mod (Running 1306 MHz core, 3802 Mhz mem, I just did a Heaven 4.0 run with 2-way to see what I would get:
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/callsign_vega/media/13vTitanHeaven.jpg.html
> 
> Here is the benchmark thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
> 
> So to put that into perspective, my 2-way modded Titan's surpass some 4x 7970 setups on there, all 690 quad-SLI setups, 9% faster than the second fastest overclocked Titan SLI setup, and only 6% slower than some TRI-SLI Titan setups.


I'm using the ek xxl kit, with fans blowing all up in between my cards. "the mod" you mean the new softmod right?(1.3)

Provost, i really wanted the XSPC blocks, but they were sold out pretty much EVERYWHERE when I was looking for my Titan blocks... All for that LED.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I noticed that i'm not actually on v3... still on v2... I'm going to flash over after my nightly beach walk.
> 
> I can drop my voltage to auto, which goes really high once i open any application(steam/chrome), or i can set it to a low value.


I'm running on v3 TI BIOS, is very stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good lord you have some nice cards... 800mhz on the MEMORY? WITH core clock cranked up too? Is there some memory voltage control somewhere i don't know about:?
> 
> I can barely get away with 250 mem, on one monitor... in 3dmark benches.
> 
> I can do 1280 all day, but as soon as my mem goes over 100...


with no volt mod, i can get +624 on the VRam, but my gpus trip up above 1189 and 1215. both have ASICs in the 70's (74.8, 72.1).

these guys get real warm on my cards:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> All this Glory for 1.3 v for Titan owners started here MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 14(2013-08-16) and Micko from [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club posted it first here at OCN.
> 
> credits to him.


ahhh... i thought it was your mod.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Do you have any sort of backplate to help with the mem? Sorry, no mem voltage control I am stock on that.
> Just to show you guy's what Titan's are capable of with the mod (Running 1306 MHz core, 3802 Mhz mem, I just did a Heaven 4.0 run with 2-way to see what I would get:
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/callsign_vega/media/13vTitanHeaven.jpg.html
> Here is the benchmark thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
> So to put that into perspective, my 2-way modded Titan's surpass some 4x 7970 setups on there, all 690 quad-SLI setups, 9% faster than the second fastest overclocked Titan SLI setup, and only 6% slower than some TRI-SLI Titan setups.


that's screaming fast... 20 fps faster than most sli titans! ...this is getting tempting.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ahhh... i thought it was your mod.


Nop I just passed it on. I saw it in the guru3d forum first but Micko had posted here first so after that I just shared the light after my attempt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nop I just passed it on. I saw it in the guru3d forum first but Micko had posted here first so after that I just shared the light after my attempt.


well done









it's getting lots of play.


----------



## skupples

Iv'e always assumed the large resolution screwed with my OC'ing. I can do 2x the mem clock's on one monitor.



wonder which ones holding me back.

lol, so many things I want to do, but I can't til the end of september.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://s119.photobucket.com/user/callsign_vega/media/13vTitanHeaven.jpg.html
> 
> So to put that into perspective, my 2-way modded Titan's surpass some 4x 7970 setups on there, all 690 quad-SLI setups, 9% faster than the second fastest overclocked Titan SLI setup, and only 6% slower than some TRI-SLI Titan setups.


Wow, 12 FPS faster than my best 2-way run with stock voltage! This is tempting...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, 12 FPS faster than my best 2-way run with stock voltage! This is tempting...


----------



## CallsignVega

So close to the 150 mark but she wouldn't click over..


----------



## Chatassys

Nvidia GeForce *326.77* Beta

https://developer.nvidia.com/opengl-driver

Download:

Windows Vista / 7 / 8 [64]
Windows Vista / 7 / 8 [32]


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I managed to get over 140 FPS with 1.212V in Valley. I wonder if I could crack 150 FPS with this higher voltage?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I managed to get over 140 FPS with 1.212V in Valley. I wonder if I could crack 150 FPS with this higher voltage?


you may get it cuz we already have 149.8. make sure you cool the vrm and push it hard. get a portable ac and dump the cold on both. i bet you can get it done.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Nvidia GeForce *326.77* Beta
> 
> https://developer.nvidia.com/opengl-driver
> 
> Download:
> 
> Windows Vista / 7 / 8 [64]
> Windows Vista / 7 / 8 [32]


I'm scared of these, too good a timing.\

=\ another person will well over 500+ on mem... Starting to wonder if I did a fail job mounting my back plates, or something...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just dunno. Not very fond of the idea of frying my Titans. Will probably let some more people be the guinea pigs first before diving in (though I am reasonably sure that the VRM's should stand 1.3V OK)...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just dunno. Not very fond of the idea of frying my Titans. Will probably let some more people be the guinea pigs first before diving in (though I am reasonably sure that the VRM's should stand 1.3V OK)...


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## skyn3t

your call Majin. I just want yuo to keep the # in valley don't lose position there .


----------



## OccamRazor

"Guys, I've analyzed NCP4206 voltage control feedback in different forums and noticed that many users treat current implementation as beta and expect "improved" NCP4206 voltage control in future versions of Afterburner and expect to see voltage drop in idle. It won't happen, current NCP4206 voltage control approach is the maximum that you can expect from this chip programmability. NC4206 supports either external voltage control via VID pins, when driver sets desired 2D/3D voltages via GPU Boost or voltage override mode, when fixed voltage is set 24/7. So there won't be any improved version with power management enabled, sorry.

Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, RivaTuner creator"

Bad news from the front...

Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just dunno. Not very fond of the idea of frying my Titans. Will probably let some more people be the guinea pigs first before diving in (though I am reasonably sure that the VRM's should stand 1.3V OK)...


You got EK blocks on your Titans; what are you afraid of? I've been gaming at 1.3v for more than 3 days. I mean the purpose of the watercooling is for the crazy volts right? Right???


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "Guys, I've analyzed NCP4206 voltage control feedback in different forums and noticed that many users treat current implementation as beta and expect "improved" NCP4206 voltage control in future versions of Afterburner and expect to see voltage drop in idle. It won't happen, current NCP4206 voltage control approach is the maximum that you can expect from this chip programmability. NC4206 supports either external voltage control via VID pins, when driver sets desired 2D/3D voltages via GPU Boost or voltage override mode, when fixed voltage is set 24/7. So there won't be any improved version with power management enabled, sorry.
> 
> Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, RivaTuner creator"
> 
> Bad news from the front...
> 
> Ed


To be honest, I don't think this is bad news at all. First of all, the Titan users that wanted more than 1.212v on their cards are advanced users that will gladly take those voltages in exchange of power management. Those voltages are not meant to run 24/7. So this extra performance is great to those that loves benchmarking and were depressed with GTX 780 performance. Now those users can use this mod and overclock their cards even more without hardmods.

To those that use their cards to game, sure this extra performance would be welcomed. But we already know those VRMs are not strong enough in the first place. Most users were doubtful of even trying. So is it worth cutting the life span of their cards by half just to get a few frames?

So in the end, this is great news. This 1.3v goes to those who needs more: the benchmarkers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> You got EK blocks on your Titans; what are you afraid of? I've been gaming at 1.3v for more than 3 days. I mean the purpose of the watercooling is for the crazy volts right? Right???


Me too!







jumped from 1150mhz to 1241mhz! then realized i had Oc the mem too 200mhz, backed down to stock and now im testing 1267mhz core and so far so good!!!





























What bios are you using? im using slV7 bios and im going to try the engineering bios later on!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> To be honest, I don't think this is bad news at all. First of all, the Titan users that wanted more than 1.212v on their cards are advanced users that will gladly take those voltages in exchange of power management. Those voltages are not meant to run 24/7. So this extra performance is great to those that loves benchmarking and were depressed with GTX 780 performance. Now those users can use this mod and overclock their cards even more without hardmods.
> 
> To those that use their cards to game, sure this extra performance would be welcomed. But we already know those VRMs are not strong enough in the first place. Most users were doubtful of even trying. So is it worth cutting the life span of their cards by half just to get a few frames?
> 
> So in the end, this is great news. This 1.3v goes to those who needs more: the benchmarkers.


Bad news IMO because there will be no fine tuning! But im glad we got it anyway! its best than NOT having it!








Its not the VRM that are weak its the power delivery subsystem cannot withstand the amperage that is required and the VRM´s try to compensate and bam! A line of smoke and a mosfet burned!








IMHO voltage becomes more dangerous as the core speed rises as the amperage rises as well, titans that died had higher voltage than 1.3v but also had very high speeds1440+ and lots of modifications!
The Titan that died @1,3v probably had a defect as it was being tested stock!
With this im not saying its not dangerous and everybody should jump in the wagon, yes it is dangerous, if one of our titans has a flaw it will surely burn as it cannot deal the amperage!
I have triple 27" 120hz lightboost 2D/3D surround, i need any extra frame to give me blurless, clean, fast 100/120FPS!








In 2 years probably will be buying another SLI pair of Nvidia cards!








And lets think about something for a second, WHY did MSI (and i suspect nvidia) allowed this mod to go only 1,3v? because their new 780 with beefier VRM´s? IMO if they knew the 780 stock VRM´s as they are the same as the Titans would fry with these volts do you think they would allow it? Of course not! they would had tons fo RMAs, so i believe that 1,3v is somehow safe but nevertheless i guess a few % of Titans/780 might get burned!

All IMHO as always!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumped from 1150mhz to 1241mhz! then realized i had Oc the mem too 200mhz, backed down to stock and now im testing 1267mhz core and so far so good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bios are you using? im using slV7 bios and im going to try the engineering bios later on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'm using svl7 bios (a.k.a TI bios). I tried engineering bios too but it is not stable as the default power draw seems to be 250w then it slowly ramps up (to whatever your setting is) in 3d mode.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Bad news IMO because there will be no fine tuning! But im glad we got it anyway! its best than NOT having it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the VRM that are weak its the power delivery subsystem cannot withstand the amperage that is required and the VRM´s try to compensate and bam! A line of smoke and a mosfet burned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO voltage becomes more dangerous as the core speed rises as the amperage rises as well, titans that died had higher voltage than 1.3v but also had very high speeds1440+ and lots of modifications!
> The Titan that died @1,3v probably had a defect as it was being tested stock!
> With this im not saying its not dangerous and everybody should jump in the wagon, yes it is dangerous, if one of our titans has a flaw it will surely burn as it cannot bear the amperage!
> I have triple 27" 120hz lightboost 2D/3D surround, i need any extra frame to give me blurless, clean, fast 100/120FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2 years probably will be buying another SLI pair of Nvidia cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lets think about something for a second, WHY did MSI (and i suspect nvidia) allowed this mod to go only 1,3v? because their new 780 with beefier VRM´s? IMO if they knew the 780 stock VRM´s as they are the same as the Titans would fry with these volts do you think they would allow it? Of course not! they would had tons fo RMAs, so i believe that 1,3v is somehow safe but nevertheless i guess a few % of Titans/780 might get burned!
> 
> All IMHO as always!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Saying that MSI "allowed" 1.3v because of nVidia is the same as saying the Bios modders allowed only 300W because of nVidia.
We got 1.3v from NCP4206 because that is the maximum this voltage regulator allows. Not because MSI or Nvidia is limiting.
If nVidia only allows 1.2v stock, it is because all components needs some margin to work. Allowing those voltage regulators to run at full specs may very well work! No doubt. But it will shorten the card's life. The same thing happens with CPUs. They can run faster with less voltage, but they need some margin.

Anyway, fine tuning would be great, and I'd be happy to run those cards at 1.25v or 1.3v only when gaming... But I don't need this right now and it's not worth the risk. To those, like you, that do feel this voltage increase is giving significant more performance, and knows that in a year or two will buy another card, it is great as is.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Saying that MSI "allowed" 1.3v because of nVidia is the same as saying the Bios modders allowed only 300W because of nVidia.
> *We got 1.3v from NCP4206 because that is the maximum this voltage regulator allows*. Not because MSI or Nvidia is limiting.
> If nVidia only allows 1.2v stock, it is because all components needs some margin to work. Allowing those voltage regulators to run at full specs may very well work! No doubt. But it will shorten the card's life. The same thing happens with CPUs. They can run faster with less voltage, but they need some margin.
> 
> Anyway, fine tuning would be great, and I'd be happy to run those cards at 1.25v or 1.3v only when gaming... But I don't need this right now and it's not worth the risk. To those, like you, that do feel this voltage increase is giving significant more performance, and knows that in a year or two will buy another card, it is great as is.


I don´t know, i didnt see any bypass in the vmods, (maybe ftW420 can help on this) when you solder the trimpot to the 12v line and to the [email protected] 50000 Ohms and lower it you increase the voltage and goes way beyond the 1,3v, it has to pass through NCP4206, but im not the expert (Lorne where are you my friend?







) ...








I only increase the volts for gaming, normally i have it on stock volts!









Anyway ill Pm you later! Portuguese please!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Look at these idle volts, after doing that... Guess I wont be using "auto" in MSIAB.


That is strange. Even though my AB is modded too, I still get normal voltage at idle.

Did you tick the force constant voltage button?


----------



## CallsignVega

I just use two profiles and switch between .9v for desktop and 1.3v for gaming. Of course, if you happen to forgot and launch a game at .9 volts, computer crashes. It's still better to be able to do that from the desktop than having to mess with an EVBot all the time.


----------



## quakeas

Wait, you dont need to flash the bios anymore to get a decent OC, can do that with msi ab ?


----------



## CallsignVega

You still need to flash the BIOS to get rid of throttling, but you can do up to 1.3v software now.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Is anyone using the Titans HDMI out with a 7.1 Surround Sound receiver/system?

I cant get mine to work. Any help will be appreciated thanks lads.


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You still need to flash the BIOS to get rid of throttling, but you can do up to 1.3v software now.


wow, a very cool breakthrough. I won't have time to try this until next week, but I will be excited to try it.


----------



## wadec22

never mind... answered my own ?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> does it work with msi afterburner beta 14? I see the link to beta 15 is already gone?


Yes it works with beta 14.
Heres the how to do quoted by

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 15
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> v ally thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That is strange. Even though my AB is modded too, I still get normal voltage at idle.
> 
> Did you tick the force constant voltage button?


I consider idle not benching or gaming, 1.18 (on auto) is kinda high for web browsing, specially when your clocks are at rock bottom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You still need to flash the BIOS to get rid of throttling, but you can do up to 1.3v software now.


What bios do you use Vega?

Has anyone tried the new ,77 drivers?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I consider idle not benching or gaming, 1.18 (on auto) is kinda high for web browsing, specially when your clocks are at rock bottom.
> What bios do you use Vega?
> 
> Has anyone tried the new ,77 drivers?


(Skupp, we had the same line of thinking...)I asked him already...







hehehehe he´s using naennon´s 350w
Aren´t the .77 just openGL extensions updates?
Yap, they are OpenGL dev release!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

DRIVERS 320.80 beta OUT!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1420155/326-80-beta-drivers/0_20

Cheers

Ed


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> (Skupp, we had the same line of thinking...)I asked him already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehe he´s using naennon´s 350w
> Aren´t the .77 just openGL extensions updates?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


is the 350w the original 145% power target on this page? :http://1pcent.com/?p=277 ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> (Skupp, we had the same line of thinking...)I asked him already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehe he´s using naennon´s 350w
> Aren´t the .77 just openGL extensions updates?
> Yap, they are OpenGL dev release!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


hmm.. Interesting... Looks like we are getting closer and closer to the next win8 WHQL...

I find it REALLY hard to believe that i'm the one lone person stuck with less then 100hz stable clocks on my mem, its gotta be bios/user error/hokuspokis

More stuff to check after work...

Oh, did anyone see a way to read the volts without having to remove my backplate/block?

WHAT BOUT 320.80? MAYBE It's the voltage locker!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> is the 350w the original 145% power target on this page? :http://1pcent.com/?p=277 ?


Yes, 145% power target that is the cards max 350W!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, 145% power target that is the cards max 350W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


So, how does that power target work with MSI AB? Will i have to change my two config folders to 145% from 110%?(After re-flashing)

I'm driven to solve this can't OC mem over 130hz wall i'm hitting right now.








after work, of course!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, how does that power target work with MSI AB? Will i have to change my two config folders to 145% from 110%?(After re-flashing)
> 
> I'm driven to solve this can't OC mem over 130hz wall i'm hitting right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after work, of course!


Your memory wall could be due to a weak memory controller, mine cant even go beyond 200mhz with the added volts...
The power target remains @350w its the cards max, 100% is 250W!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm.. Interesting... Looks like we are getting closer and closer to the next win8 WHQL...
> 
> I find it REALLY hard to believe that i'm the one lone person stuck with less then 100hz stable clocks on my mem, its gotta be bios/user error/hokuspokis
> 
> More stuff to check after work...
> 
> Oh, did anyone see a way to read the volts without having to remove my backplate/block?
> 
> WHAT BOUT 320.80? MAYBE It's the voltage locker!


Ill try the new drivers when i get home and see then report back but i believe a few will get home earlier than me...









Ed


----------



## marc0053

I tried the new 326.80 beta drivers and had not problems so far in Unigine valley, Heaven, 3Dmark 11 or firestrike.

My score for heaven and firestrike have gone up a tad but it may be do to a higher mem oc on the gtx titans.
Since beta driver 326.41 and up my valley scores have gone from 140.4 to 136-ish FPS.


----------



## Baasha

Wait, so 1.3V is possible on the Titans? Wouldn't it fry the VRMs? I thought the power phases on the Titan PCB are insufficient for higher voltages unlike the custom PCB of the GTX-780 Classy?!?

Has anyone tried 1.3V with air-cooling? Is this safe to do? Also, is the voltage adjustable or does it just jump to 1.3V?

During benching, my GPUs are already in the 80s Celsius using 1.212V. I'm not sure I want to try any higher voltage(?) but perhaps 1.225V or 1.25V max.

How do we unlock this 1.3V? Do we "have" to use MSI Afterburner?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Wait, so 1.3V is possible on the Titans? Wouldn't it fry the VRMs? I thought the power phases on the Titan PCB are insufficient for higher voltages unlike the custom PCB of the GTX-780 Classy?!?
> 
> Has anyone tried 1.3V with air-cooling? Is this safe to do? Also, is the voltage adjustable or does it just jump to 1.3V?
> 
> During benching, my GPUs are already in the 80s Celsius using 1.212V. I'm not sure I want to try any higher voltage(?) but perhaps 1.225V or 1.25V max.
> 
> How do we unlock this 1.3V? Do we "have" to use MSI Afterburner?


Personally I would never run 1.3V on air. I did 1.26V on water and even that made me nervous.
I believe you need MSI afterburner beta 14 to do 1.3V but this would not work on EVGA precision X
Here is the MSI afterburner beta 14 link:
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm

and instructions:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 15
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> v ally thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Personally I would never run 1.3V on air. I did 1.26V on water and even that made me nervous.
> I believe you need MSI afterburner beta 14 to do 1.3V but this would not work on EVGA precision X
> Here is the MSI afterburner beta 14 link:
> http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
> 
> and instructions:


+REP!









Yeah, I don't think I will do any higher than 1.225V - especially with 4 Titans sandwiched together - the heat will be too much IMO.

Also, I am about to install the latest driver (320.80) and want to redo my BIOS flash.

I am thinking of doing the TI BIOS but have a few questions.

1.) The "V3" version is released but only for the "stock" version - not the SC version which I have. I know I could still flash it by overriding the protection, but is it safe? What is the main different between V2 (SC) and V3 (non-SC)? It doesn't state clearly on the TI site - only says "Undervolting is now possible"? Is that the only difference?

2.) When I tried the TI Bios before, I would have to keep resetting the voltage for the OC every time the PC rebooted. With my current BIOS (Baasha.rom), I just have to click on the profile I have in PrecisionX and hit "Apply" and I'm good to go. It automatically boosts to 1.212V under load and then automatically undervolts during idle (0.875V).

3.) The TI BIOS says the "default" is 350W. Does this mean that at 100% Power Target, the card is pulling 350W or is that at the maximum (whatever percentage that is) setting on the slider? I don't want to be pulling 350W per card since I'm running 4 GPUs plus a highly OC'd CPU among many other things on the rig. What is the power at 100% for the TI BIOS?

4.) Is the TI BIOS still considered the most stable of all the modded BIOSes for the Titan out there? My BIOS (baasha.rom) is quite stable but if the PC crashes (for whatever reason), the GPUs begin to throttle depending on the game; some games it stays pegged, others it throttles. Does the TI BIOS have the same issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> +REP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I will do any higher than 1.225V - especially with 4 Titans sandwiched together - the heat will be too much IMO.
> 
> Also, I am about to install the latest driver (320.80) and want to redo my BIOS flash.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the TI BIOS but have a few questions.
> 
> 1.) The "V3" version is released but only for the "stock" version - not the SC version which I have. I know I could still flash it by overriding the protection, but is it safe? What is the main different between V2 (SC) and V3 (non-SC)? It doesn't state clearly on the TI site - only says "Undervolting is now possible"? Is that the only difference?
> 
> 2.) When I tried the TI Bios before, I would have to keep resetting the voltage for the OC every time the PC rebooted. With my current BIOS (Baasha.rom), I just have to click on the profile I have in PrecisionX and hit "Apply" and I'm good to go. It automatically boosts to 1.212V under load and then automatically undervolts during idle (0.875V).
> 
> 3.) The TI BIOS says the "default" is 350W. Does this mean that at 100% Power Target, the card is pulling 350W or is that at the maximum (whatever percentage that is) setting on the slider? I don't want to be pulling 350W per card since I'm running 4 GPUs plus a highly OC'd CPU among many other things on the rig. What is the power at 100% for the TI BIOS?
> 
> 4.) Is the TI BIOS still considered the most stable of all the modded BIOSes for the Titan out there? My BIOS (baasha.rom) is quite stable but if the PC crashes (for whatever reason), the GPUs begin to throttle depending on the game; some games it stays pegged, others it throttles. Does the TI BIOS have the same issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Stock and SC are no differences except factory overclocked. There is no point of having SC if you are going into modded BIOS, either way you're going to push that clock in software higher.


----------



## h2spartan

I just got my ACX cooler. Is it recommended to use their thermal compound or replace it? I have some arctic silver 5, would that be better?


----------



## marc0053

I've used MX4 for EK blocks on my two titans and it performs well.
This thread may help:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1409733/what-is-the-best-thermal-paste-for-water-cooled-gpus/0_20


----------



## skupples

If it truly is a memory controller, that's some serious LACK of quality control... Some people can bump theres damn near a gig, while other people can barely do 200? I know its silicon.

I was asking about the power target, because MSI only goes to 110% with my rev2 ti bios.

Popped two tires at work today, ftl.


----------



## signalpuke

I don't think the power target matters, just like the asic quality in GPU-z. I just set the voltage I need.
People have poor overclocking because of their bios, or their power/fan/clock/mem setting combo.
I couldn't overclock my vram before I flashed the bios. Some benches don't react the same way to vram as they do clocks.
Every 0.1V affords you a certain amount of fan power, or vram power, or clock power. They don't always scale linearly. Every card is different, just need to test a lot.


----------



## skupples

Think i'll test naennon's OG bios tonight, after at least 5 beer's. #1 bad day at work of the year! The kind of day where you make 1,000 then spend 2,000$


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Think i'll test naennon's OG bios tonight, after at least 5 beer's. #1 bad day at work of the year! The kind of day where you make 1,000 then spend 2,000$


You can say make it a titan and spend two titans.... Isn't not the current currency in the world







??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You can say make it a titan and spend two titans.... Isn't not the current currency in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


Lol... It is so true though. I just thought to my self "Thats 3/4 of a Titan!" When looking at Nitro Monster Truck.

I always wanted one as a kid, but I was always told they were big boy toys, WELL! Now i'm a big boy...


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 15
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> v ally thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


This "soft mod" doesn't actually do anything. The soft mod does allow users to set nvvdd at 1300mv however it doesn't change the nvvdd limit.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> This "soft mod" doesn't actually do anything. The soft mod The does allow users to set nvvdd at 1300mv however it doesn't change the nvvdd limit.


?


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

The soft mod is not exceeding the overvoltage limit.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> This "soft mod" doesn't actually do anything. The soft mod does allow users to set nvvdd at 1300mv however it doesn't change the nvvdd limit.


It allows the vrm to max out at 1.3v, something that was prohibited before. My highly overclocked titans gained some 100MHz core clocks, that is a huge change.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> The soft mod is not exceeding the overvoltage limit.


since you are Nvidia Inside. can you explain what you know and how it acts? how good and bad? I love to know it from you .


----------



## h2spartan

Nvm


----------



## cravinmild

ManuelG, good to see you post in here, an official word from the top dog









If you come back we wont bite, promise







Are you saying that 1.3 _is_ the overvoltage limit and as such we are not exceeding anything not within spec AND ok to go ahead and run them volts up worry free .... Or are you saying that this soft mod does not do anything at all, the voltage show in a monitoring program does not reflect the true voltage and that the overvoltage is still 1.2 (1.21 custom bios)

Im just not clear with your response and would like clarification if you could provide it.


----------



## provost

Actually, now I am certain that 1.3v works, otherwise MG would not have made an unsolicited post.








I know that I can have higher oc stable clocks, based on a few runs, but i am temp throttling, as temps rise higher and faster than without the volt mod.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> The soft mod is not exceeding the overvoltage limit.


That's awesome but I just want the 1.3v to downvolt when on idle or in less stressful scenarios. Having it run constant scares me. Wonder if other oc'ing programs will allow for 1.3v anytime soon....like EVGA precision x and with auto voltage control.


----------



## skupples

I have the DMM.. Guess i'm going to bust off the back plate tomorrow, shouldn't be that big of a pain... It's not like i'll have to deal with getting wet.

did he post this everywhere? Or just here
GPU_Z Has this to say.


----------



## skyn3t

looks like only here, theirs no post of it in the 780 and classy thread.


----------



## skupples

multi-meter will tell all.

gpu-z does read off 1.212 in precx, we know that much. I guess i should test that too.

(lol 1,212 post)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> multi-meter will tell all.
> 
> gpu-z does read off 1.212 in precx, we know that much. I guess i should test that too.
> 
> (lol 1,212 post)


let's record it


----------



## szeged

last titan back from rma! can finally get to work on my 8 titan beast build


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> last titan back from rma! can finally get to work on my 8 titan beast build


8 titan build? How's that gonna work?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 8 titan build? How's that gonna work?


double rig build into one caselabs case, one build on each side. 4770k maximus vi extreme with 4 titans on one side, 3930k/4930k rampage iv extreme with 4 titans on the other side


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> double rig build into one caselabs case, one build on each side. 4770k maximus vi extreme with 4 titans on one side, 3930k/4930k rampage iv extreme with 4 titans on the other side


Holy moly!
So you have 8 Titans ready to go....... That's insane


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Holy moly!
> So you have 8 Titans ready to go....... That's insane


yep, just gotta get everything planned out, which is probably gonna take 75% of the build lol.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, just gotta get everything planned out, which is probably gonna take 75% of the build lol.


And then you are gonna fold that beast of a box yes?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> And then you are gonna fold that beast of a box yes?


I've heard people talk about folding. What is that exactly?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've heard people talk about folding. What is that exactly?


http://folding.stanford.edu/


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> ManuelG, good to see you post in here, an official word from the top dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you come back we wont bite, promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that 1.3 _is_ the overvoltage limit and as such we are not exceeding anything not within spec AND ok to go ahead and run them volts up worry free .... Or are you saying that this soft mod does not do anything at all, the voltage show in a monitoring program does not reflect the true voltage and that the overvoltage is still 1.2 (1.21 custom bios)
> 
> Im just not clear with your response and would like clarification if you could provide it.


From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod.


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Actually, now I am certain that 1.3v works, otherwise MG would not have made an unsolicited post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I can have higher oc stable clocks, based on a few runs, but i am temp throttling, as temps rise higher and faster than without the volt mod.


Heh. Just reporting the findings of our driver team.


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> last titan back from rma! can finally get to work on my 8 titan beast build


Oh my.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod.


So how does that explain that I'm able to get to 1340MHz on a reference 780 with this softmod but without it I can't even crack 1200MHz?

Considering my temps jump over 8°c under water using the softmod I'd bet my rig that it's actually doing something. If it's not exceeding the 1.2v then Nvidia have some explaining to do as to why I can get another 140MHz by fooling the driver/card.


----------



## fommof

Come on DMM guys, let's see some actual voltage measurements and get on with it once and for all...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod.


That's surprising. I've seen a user in the 690 thread getting higher clocks with this softmod and a custom bios. Then there's Vega and a few others in this thread already who have gained another 100 MHz or so. I haven't looked in the Valley thread but I'm sure people are going nuts with it there. If it doesn't add any voltage, then I wonder what it is doing to allow higher clocks to be stable when previously were impossible?


----------



## cravinmild

"From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod."

ok,

WIth stock bios the card will not use beyond factory 1.2v







got it and thank you.

Last question I promise









Regarding custom bios, did your findings also conclude that the 1.3v is not being used by the card. I ask cause I see others using 1.21v running custom bios and wonder if it is the 1.21v or the 1.3v which could be dangerous .

Thanks for taking the time to post back ManuelG


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod.


Than you ManuelG for posting here, i have a quick question for you:
Assuming your engineers checked the voltage with a multimeter (Or whatever advanced gadget you have at your labs)








and the voltage never exceeded the 1,212v with the softmod active.
Unwinder wrote that with the solf mod, AB reads directly from the voltage controller while the rest of the programs read from the drivers and act accordingly ( set volts as the drivers feed the readings)
now, the pertinent question:

*IF* the soft mod doesnt work, then please explain this: my card ran [email protected],212v before the soft mod, now it [email protected]! How is this possible if the volts are still the same 1,212v if you just said it yourself that with the soft mod the maximum reported voltage never exceded 1,21v?
Unless the drivers dont report more than 1,212v but 1,3v is within specs? is it? Throw us a bone here Manuel...









Thank you for your input ManuelG!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod.


How can you explain people getting around 100+ MHz higher core OC and coinciding higher benchmark scores with the mod?

Thanks Manuel.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> multi-meter will tell all.
> 
> gpu-z does read off 1.212 in precx, we know that much. I guess i should test that too.
> 
> (lol 1,212 post)


Hey Skupp!

All programs read voltage off nvidia drivers, so they only report what the driver tells them, AB on the other hand IS programmed to read the voltages off the voltage regulators directly, (and before anyone refers to, no, PrecisionX cannot do the same things as AB does)









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> +REP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I will do any higher than 1.225V - especially with 4 Titans sandwiched together - the heat will be too much IMO.
> 
> Also, I am about to install the latest driver (320.80) and want to redo my BIOS flash.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the TI BIOS but have a few questions.
> 
> 1.) The "V3" version is released but only for the "stock" version - not the SC version which I have. I know I could still flash it by overriding the protection, but is it safe? What is the main different between V2 (SC) and V3 (non-SC)? It doesn't state clearly on the TI site - only says "Undervolting is now possible"? Is that the only difference?
> *Yes, undervolting is the only difference between them*
> 
> 2.) When I tried the TI Bios before, I would have to keep resetting the voltage for the OC every time the PC rebooted. With my current BIOS (Baasha.rom), I just have to click on the profile I have in PrecisionX and hit "Apply" and I'm good to go. It automatically boosts to 1.212V under load and then automatically undervolts during idle (0.875V).
> 
> *If you have more than one program installed that reads voltages and can set clocks, remove the ones you dont use as they can mess with the drivers and registry and puzzle you in between, the svl7 bios (TI bios) works well and downvolts, ive personally tried all the versions and all volted down*
> 
> 3.) The TI BIOS says the "default" is 350W. Does this mean that at 100% Power Target, the card is pulling 350W or is that at the maximum (whatever percentage that is) setting on the slider? I don't want to be pulling 350W per card since I'm running 4 GPUs plus a highly OC'd CPU among many other things on the rig. What is the power at 100% for the TI BIOS?
> 
> *100% power target by default is 250W, slV7 bios increases the power target to 350W, power target is allowing your cards to get more wattage IF needed it doesnt crank the watts to 350W, dont have to touch the slider, its set by default even if the slider is in different values*
> 
> 4.) Is the TI BIOS still considered the most stable of all the modded BIOSes for the Titan out there? My BIOS (baasha.rom) is quite stable but if the PC crashes (for whatever reason), the GPUs begin to throttle depending on the game; some games it stays pegged, others it throttles. Does the TI BIOS have the same issue?
> 
> *Never had crashes or throttles with svL7 bios (TI bios) but had crashes with most Aennons bios (yours Is one of them)*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Cheers Baasha!









Ed


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi guys I am new to the thread so nice to meet you.i want help ...im looking for a better thermal solution to my cards but I dont want put them on water for some reason.i want to ask you if someone test the card with Arctic accelero extreme 3 if worth it this change ? Thnx


----------



## supermi

It seems clear that the driver team tested this hack with a stock bios and that likely caused the voltage to be kept to the 1.2v just as it always has.

Manuelg's reference to modded bios means we with said bios are seeing more voltage and are in danger or could be.
That is how I interpreted his statement.

Feel free to clarify manuelg









Thank my phone for any funny typos !


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys I am new to the thread so nice to meet you.i want help ...im looking for a better thermal solution to my cards but I dont want put them on water for some reason.i want to ask you if someone test the card with Arctic accelero extreme 3 if worth it this change ? Thnx


Its better than stock aircooler but it will dump hot air inside your case, the ACX is good too but same situation applies (hot air inside)
then you have this: http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html
Same situation but better temps!

Cheers and welcome

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Two questions:

Anyone see the email from EVGA about the new dual bios? This work on titans?

Also, I know I was waiting like Skupples for the new LGA2011 but I am going away it seems for a bit, so need to upgrade now, so I can tinker and have fun. With that being said, for $1000-$1800 what would be the most worthwhile upgrade for ram / cpu / mobo?

I want the same as below, 16-32gb of ram in win 7 ultra utilizing my raid 0 samsung pro 840 so I can do a ram drive to (sounded cool)

CPU I can O/C high on Air + a good cooler. If I can use my thermalright extreme Ultra 120 even better. If not look at my case photos, not sure the Corsair or NZXT would work in my case, since where would the radiator go?

Mobo, same as below, 3+ SATA6 spots for my SSD's & WD RED 3TB drives, lots of usb 3.0 tri/quad/five SLI with all PCIE16x lanes. Ports need to be as high up in the mobo as possible due to case config, good overclockability like my gigabyte X58 and stable.

Ok so thoughts







I know it sucks and I should wait for the 4930/EVGA Dark(not sure if the mobo was good anyways).... But maybe I can trade for it after SEPTEMBER


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> It seems clear that the driver team tested this hack with a *stock bios and that likely caused the voltage to be kept to the 1.2v just as it always has.*
> 
> Manuelg's reference to modded bios means we with said bios are seeing more voltage and are in danger or could be.
> That is how I interpreted his statement.
> 
> Feel free to clarify manuelg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank my phone for any funny typos !


Perhaps youre right but coming here where 90% of us uses modded bios and stating that is a little fishy... but i know ManuelG from other forums and i know its his job but he helps whenever he can!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> Anyone see the email from EVGA about the new dual bios? This work on titans?
> 
> Also, I know I was waiting like Skupples for the new LGA2011 but I am going away it seems for a bit, so need to upgrade now, so I can tinker and have fun. With that being said, for $1000-$1800 what would be the most worthwhile upgrade for ram / cpu / mobo?
> 
> I want the same as below, 16-32gb of ram in win 7 ultra utilizing my raid 0 samsung pro 840 so I can do a ram drive to (sounded cool)
> 
> CPU I can O/C high on Air + a good cooler. If I can use my thermalright extreme Ultra 120 even better. If not look at my case photos, not sure the Corsair or NZXT would work in my case, since where would the radiator go?
> 
> Mobo, same as below, 3+ SATA6 spots for my SSD's & WD RED 3TB drives, lots of usb 3.0 tri/quad/five SLI with all PCIE16x lanes. Ports need to be as high up in the mobo as possible due to case config, good overclockability like my gigabyte X58 and stable.
> 
> Ok so thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sucks and I should wait for the 4930/EVGA Dark(not sure if the mobo was good anyways).... But maybe I can trade for it after SEPTEMBER


Dual bios is implanted on PCB, ( its 2 bios chips instead of one) you would have to buy a new card to have that!
I would wait if i was you but if you cant: 3970X + Asus rampage extreme IV +16gb Ripjaws 2400mhz (dont go for 32gb as it over stresses the memory controller and limits your overclocks IMO)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys I am new to the thread so nice to meet you.i want help ...im looking for a better thermal solution to my cards but I dont want put them on water for some reason.i want to ask you if someone test the card with Arctic accelero extreme 3 if worth it this change ? Thnx


Ela re Azzazoyli...

There are a few very positive feedbacks about the Titan + ACX3 combination, both temperature and sound-wise, i'd say go for it.

This (click me) is a very nice review (although he doesn't mention the ambient temp but still) for the XtremeIII+Titan combo, use google translator.

PS: check your PM


----------



## dpoverlord

Why is going over 16gb bad? In the dream machine maximum pc edition

They went:

Rampage 4 extreme
3970x
64gb corsair Dominator platinum

Maybe I can buy the parts and resale them for the new chip later on.

For me its critical on the sata6 and tri/quad pcie 16x slot.

Think the evga dark may be better? I guess titan wise, the ones do not offer more...


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> That's awesome but I just want the 1.3v to downvolt when on idle or in less stressful scenarios. Having it run constant scares me. Wonder if other oc'ing programs will allow for 1.3v anytime soon....like EVGA precision x and with auto voltage control.


Use the TI (svl7) bios.


----------



## CallsignVega

ManuelG means that with the stock BIOS that throttles heavily and keeps the Titan within a low TDP, the softmod doesn't go above 1.2v. But obviously almost all enthusiasts use a tweaked BIOS to raise the TDP as the Titan throttles at ridiculously low power levels when stock, and that is when the softmod works and allows the VRM on the Titan to go to full 1.3v.

Maybe NVIDIA doesn't realize that virtually everyone that has Titan is using a TDP modified BIOS out of necessity lol.


----------



## emett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod.


Can anyone confirm they got better overclocks with just the soft mod and stock bios? I only tested the mod with a custom bios so can't comment.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> ManuelG means that with the stock BIOS that throttles heavily and keeps the Titan within a low TDP, the softmod doesn't go above 1.2v. But obviously almost all enthusiasts use a tweaked BIOS to raise the TDP as the Titan throttles at ridiculously low power levels when stock, and that is when the softmod works and allows the VRM on the Titan to go to full 1.3v.
> 
> Maybe NVIDIA doesn't realize that virtually everyone that has Titan is using a TDP modified BIOS out of necessity lol.


Exactly, this!
Lol
MG's posts can be crypted sometimes, so you have to read between lines to decipher them


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Why is going over 16gb bad? In the dream machine maximum pc edition
> 
> They went:
> 
> Rampage 4 extreme
> 3970x
> 64gb corsair Dominator platinum
> 
> Maybe I can buy the parts and resale them for the new chip later on.
> 
> For me its critical on the sata6 and tri/quad pcie 16x slot.
> 
> Think the evga dark may be better? I guess titan wise, the ones do not offer more...


because it is a lot easier to oc 8gb - 16gb, assuming you are changing the set up for benching. RAM disk can be a hit or miss, unless you know how to utilize it properly. imho it is not worth it, at least it was not for me. stick to RIVE, as EVGA boards historically have had multitude of bio issues.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> +REP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I will do any higher than 1.225V - especially with 4 Titans sandwiched together - the heat will be too much IMO.
> 
> Also, I am about to install the latest driver (320.80) and want to redo my BIOS flash.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the TI BIOS but have a few questions.
> 
> 1.) The "V3" version is released but only for the "stock" version - not the SC version which I have. I know I could still flash it by overriding the protection, but is it safe? What is the main different between V2 (SC) and V3 (non-SC)? It doesn't state clearly on the TI site - only says "Undervolting is now possible"? Is that the only difference?
> 
> 2.) When I tried the TI Bios before, I would have to keep resetting the voltage for the OC every time the PC rebooted. With my current BIOS (Baasha.rom), I just have to click on the profile I have in PrecisionX and hit "Apply" and I'm good to go. It automatically boosts to 1.212V under load and then automatically undervolts during idle (0.875V).
> 
> 3.) The TI BIOS says the "default" is 350W. Does this mean that at 100% Power Target, the card is pulling 350W or is that at the maximum (whatever percentage that is) setting on the slider? I don't want to be pulling 350W per card since I'm running 4 GPUs plus a highly OC'd CPU among many other things on the rig. What is the power at 100% for the TI BIOS?
> 
> 4.) Is the TI BIOS still considered the most stable of all the modded BIOSes for the Titan out there? My BIOS (baasha.rom) is quite stable but if the PC crashes (for whatever reason), the GPUs begin to throttle depending on the game; some games it stays pegged, others it throttles. Does the TI BIOS have the same issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have explained it in the 780 owners thread. But looks like none of you don't it

The 3a v3 has support for Samsung and elpida memory chip
The 350w is the 100% by default, but you do have more juice when you slide the PT. Let's say you can slide it to 115% I believe. So the math is 350w + 15% of it = 402.5w @ 115% slide. But in some case the gpu won't suck the total amount of the pt you give it to. So many gpu are much hungry compared and some gpu won't performance as good with high PT. Same rules when OC a CPU is apply by GPU. Too much juice may cause you a slow score or instability every GPU has tbey sweet spot just keep eye on the 0.01 or 0.03 high and slow score compared with your best score.

Sorry for my typo im using mobile


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> ManuelG means that with the stock BIOS that throttles heavily and keeps the Titan within a low TDP, the softmod doesn't go above 1.2v. But obviously almost all enthusiasts use a tweaked BIOS to raise the TDP as the Titan throttles at ridiculously low power levels when stock, and that is when the softmod works and allows the VRM on the Titan to go to full 1.3v.
> 
> Maybe NVIDIA doesn't realize that virtually everyone that has Titan is using a TDP modified BIOS out of necessity lol.


With all do respect. He only try to minimize the trouble for us users and keep the GPU at stock. Because 1.2 is set the maximum by nvidia but many GPU cannot go to 1.2v. We have many user's in the 780's owners thre. Very pissed about It. How you can explain a designed gpu by the factory that is supsupposed to reach 1.2v but they never do the max is about 1.87v or less even when use the +38 in the volt control. But many has been happy after flashed the gpu with custom bios. So what you try to explain is already knowing by the users. At least I do and I try to keep everyone with a bit that I know. If im wrong please correct me.

Best
skyn3t
with "3"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> Anyone see the email from EVGA about the new dual bios? This work on titans?
> 
> Also, I know I was waiting like Skupples for the new LGA2011 but I am going away it seems for a bit, so need to upgrade now, so I can tinker and have fun. With that being said, for $1000-$1800 what would be the most worthwhile upgrade for ram / cpu / mobo?
> 
> I want the same as below, 16-32gb of ram in win 7 ultra utilizing my raid 0 samsung pro 840 so I can do a ram drive to (sounded cool)
> 
> CPU I can O/C high on Air + a good cooler. If I can use my thermalright extreme Ultra 120 even better. If not look at my case photos, not sure the Corsair or NZXT would work in my case, since where would the radiator go?
> 
> Mobo, same as below, 3+ SATA6 spots for my SSD's & WD RED 3TB drives, lots of usb 3.0 tri/quad/five SLI with all PCIE16x lanes. Ports need to be as high up in the mobo as possible due to case config, good overclockability like my gigabyte X58 and stable.
> 
> Ok so thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sucks and I should wait for the 4930/EVGA Dark(not sure if the mobo was good anyways).... But maybe I can trade for it after SEPTEMBER


dual bios is a switch on the back of the card (Should be on the side for blocks and plates reasons)

This he post this here because its only the case with the titans?

Am i really the only person who owns a multi-meter and an un-zombied titan at the same time? Off to work, will post results tonight.(some one should see if unwinder has proof while i'm at work)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> With all do respect. He only try to minimize the trouble for us users and keep the GPU at stock. Because 1.2 is set the maximum by nvidia but many GPU cannot go to 1.2v. We have many user's in the 780's owners thre. Very pissed about It. How you can explain a designed gpu by the factory that is supsupposed to reach 1.2v but they never do the max is about 1.87v or less even when use the +38 in the volt control. But many has been happy after flashed the gpu with custom bios. So what you try to explain is already knowing by the users. At least I do and I try to keep everyone with a bit that I know. If im wrong please correct me.
> 
> Best
> skyn3t
> with "3"


No my friend, you re totally right! Thats the spirit!









I need to ask you something, Ill PM you!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Which motherboard do you think would be best for the TRI SLi potential Quad SLI motherboard? Rampage 14, whats the RIVE?

Looking forward to input, maybe I can get the cpu now and then just trade it in later on?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Which motherboard do you think would be best for the TRI SLi potential Quad SLI motherboard? Rampage 14, whats the RIVE?
> 
> Looking forward to input, maybe I can get the cpu now and then just trade it in later on?


RIVE = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802

The 3930K is great and will last awhile. The 4930k will of course be better, but it will not make the 3930k obsolete by any means.


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Which motherboard do you think would be best for the TRI SLi potential Quad SLI motherboard? Rampage 14, whats the RIVE?
> 
> Looking forward to input, maybe I can get the cpu now and then just trade it in later on?


Currently the best board in the Market is tge Rampage IV I been using this for the past 3 weeks on my 3 Way Sli Titan setup and it works great .

4 Way is madness I only notice a jump of 10 to 21 frams different wgen I upgraded to 3 cards .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azazil1190

Thnx for the answer my friend.i have a benchtable case so in this case I think I am ok


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> dual bios is a switch on the back of the card (Should be on the side for blocks and plates reasons)
> 
> This he post this here because its only the case with the titans?
> 
> Am i really the only person who owns a multi-meter and an un-zombied titan at the same time? Off to work, will post results tonight.(some one should see if unwinder has proof while i'm at work)


Go go go! We want to see some readings!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> RIVE = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
> 
> The 3930K is great and will last awhile. The 4930k will of course be better, but it will not make the 3930k obsolete by any means.


Ok now that we have that I will buy the RIVE, whats the best ram? Maximum PC used the Corsair dominator Platinum. They had 64GB but you are saying it makes no sense to get that much? On my X58 I needed 3 dimms, on the RIVE is it 2 dimms? How many dimms should I get, also which brand would be best. I am so not in the die hard research mood right now









Also, what are your thoughts on the 3970X vs 3930K? Which leads to the conversation on the new chips. Is there a big difference other than $500?

And then have any of used Windows 8.1 with your titans? on Win 7 Ultimate, debating if 8 is worth it

Also, thoughts on Maximus VI, isn't that asus's newest board?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok now that we have that I will buy the RIVE, whats the best ram? Maximum PC used the Corsair dominator Platinum. They had 64GB but you are saying it makes no sense to get that much? On my X58 I needed 3 dimms, on the RIVE is it 2 dimms? How many dimms should I get, also which brand would be best. I am so not in the die hard research mood right now


X79 its a quad channel, 8 dims but only recommend 4 dim for overclocking. Look at Ripjaw Trident X 32GB. 3930k, you can overclock to the 39X0X speed anywho. I don't see the point of spending $500 over 3930k unless you're benching.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok now that we have that I will buy the RIVE, whats the best ram? Maximum PC used the Corsair dominator Platinum. They had 64GB but you are saying it makes no sense to get that much? On my X58 I needed 3 dimms, on the RIVE is it 2 dimms? How many dimms should I get, also which brand would be best. I am so not in the die hard research mood right now


I have the Samsung 30nm ram, but I think that Corsair Dominator may be considered the best. 64GB is great, but it may affect the overclock that you can optain for your cpu. More ram = higher stress on memory controller which may affect your overclock.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> X79 its a quad channel, 8 dims but only recommend 4 dim for overclocking. Look at Ripjaw Trident X 32GB. 3930k, you can overclock to the 39X0X speed anywho. I don't see the point of spending $500 over 3930k unless you're benching.


I follow, basically the more ram the lower the overclock, so what about Ram 32GB, is the G.skill ripjaw better than the dominator or Vengeance series?

So far for my 3 titans I'd like to maximize them at my 7680 x 1600 resolution
*Mobo*: Asus Ramapge IV (4 way SLI will work with x16 PCE 3.0 correct?)
*Mem*: Corsair Platinum Dominator or G.Skill Ripjaw 32GB 4 x 8GB or Corsair Vengeance (Would PC1600 make sense, *Do Not* plan on overclocking memory and I'd rather save money. If we all agree will go 32GB.
- Seems there are many different types, is there a difference between me getting the 2133 vs 2400 on the overclock?
- 4x8GB of 2133 is around $459 4x8GB 2400 is $509
- Other choice was Corsair Vengeance I like the colors and to be clear... I *do not p*lan on overclocking the memory for just 1-4% points. Prefer to save money on ram.

*CPU*: I agree it's really stupid to get the 3930 when the 4930 is coming out. Other option is getting the X model but really other than benchmarks what is the X going to give you more memory?

*Cooler*: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, wonder if I can make this work, I don't see how I can get the water cool radiator to fit in my case:


Spoiler: Case Photos




 




FYI current:

X58-UD5 rev 2.0 / I7-930 @ 4.3GHZ
8GB of ram
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with 2 Fans blowing to my outtakes (silenX 120MM)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No my friend, you re totally right! Thats the spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to ask you something, Ill PM you!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Anytime.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I follow, basically the more ram the lower the overclock, so what about Ram 32GB, is the G.skill ripjaw better than the dominator or Vengeance series?
> 
> So far for my 3 titans I'd like to maximize them at my 7680 x 1600 resolution
> *Mobo*: Asus Ramapge IV (4 way SLI will work with x16 PCE 3.0 correct?)
> *Mem*: Corsair Platinum Dominator or G.Skill Ripjaw 32GB 4 x 8GB or Corsair Vengeance (Would PC1600 make sense, *Do Not* plan on overclocking memory and I'd rather save money. If we all agree will go 32GB.
> - Seems there are many different types, is there a difference between me getting the 2133 vs 2400 on the overclock?
> - 4x8GB of 2133 is around $459 4x8GB 2400 is $509
> - Other choice was Corsair Vengeance I like the colors and to be clear... I *do not p*lan on overclocking the memory for just 1-4% points. Prefer to save money on ram.
> 
> *CPU*: I agree it's really stupid to get the 3930 when the 4930 is coming out. Other option is getting the X model but really other than benchmarks what is the X going to give you more memory?
> 
> *Cooler*: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, wonder if I can make this work, I don't see how I can get the water cool radiator to fit in my case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Case Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI current:
> 
> X58-UD5 rev 2.0 / I7-930 @ 4.3GHZ
> 8GB of ram
> Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with 2 Fans blowing to my outtakes (silenX 120MM)


RAM to me is like comparing audio cables... get the lowest timing one if you could. Price wise depends. G.Skill, Corsair (bit pricey), Patriot are good. Most ram from diff company mostly coming from the same ram chip manufacturer. It's like Nvidia providing chip to EVGA, Asus etc. X model is just 100Mhz more and 3mb cache L3 extras... the performance is like 5%... margin... for a $500 increase? .... nah

EDIT: recommend to get 1600Mhz / 1866Mhz / 2133Mhz, careful with 2400Mhz on X79. You pay higher price but high chance they won't run well at 2400mhz without having higher voltage. You might end up downclocking at so why pay the premium.

Anywho... this is a GTX TITAN thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Go go go! We want to see some readings!


What's really interesting is the extent to which the softmod is being used... Without yet knowing an actual voltage reading. When i get back to home base i'll have to give it a try if we don't have any data, beyond the very (bloody) obvious performance increases!









I have a couple of DMMs and easy access to the pcb side of my titans.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So far for my 3 titans I'd like to maximize them at my 7680 x 1600 resolution
[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



B]Mobo[/B]: Asus Ramapge IV (4 way SLI will work with x16 PCE 3.0 correct?)
*Mem*: Corsair Platinum Dominator or G.Skill Ripjaw 32GB 4 x 8GB or Corsair Vengeance (Would PC1600 make sense, *Do Not* plan on overclocking memory and I'd rather save money. If we all agree will go 32GB.
- Seems there are many different types, is there a difference between me getting the 2133 vs 2400 on the overclock?
- 4x8GB of 2133 is around $459 4x8GB 2400 is $509
- Other choice was Corsair Vengeance I like the colors and to be clear... I *do not p*lan on overclocking the memory for just 1-4% points. Prefer to save money on ram.

*CPU*: I agree it's really stupid to get the 3930 when the 4930 is coming out. Other option is getting the X model but really other than benchmarks what is the X going to give you more memory?

*Cooler*: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, wonder if I can make this work, I don't see how I can get the water cool radiator to fit in my case:


Spoiler: Case Photos




 







FYI current:

X58-UD5 rev 2.0 / I7-930 @ 4.3GHZ
8GB of ram
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with 2 Fans blowing to my outtakes (silenX 120MM)[/quote]



Almost no MB in the market is doing 4x sli with pci 3.0 at 16x. The RIVE will get you (directly from the manual) 4 x PCIe3.0 x16 (red) slots, support x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x16 and x16/x8/x8/x8 configurations. You can buy whatever ram appeal to you. Higher clocked ram allow more room for changing blck and tweaking in oc but a good 1600 mhz RAM will do just fine. I think the RIVE comes with a support for 1366 (x58) coolers. You will need to place the blackplate but thats it.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So far for my 3 titans I'd like to maximize them at my 7680 x 1600 resolution
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> B]Mobo[/B]: Asus Ramapge IV (4 way SLI will work with x16 PCE 3.0 correct?)
> *Mem*: Corsair Platinum Dominator or G.Skill Ripjaw 32GB 4 x 8GB or Corsair Vengeance (Would PC1600 make sense, *Do Not* plan on overclocking memory and I'd rather save money. If we all agree will go 32GB.
> - Seems there are many different types, is there a difference between me getting the 2133 vs 2400 on the overclock?
> - 4x8GB of 2133 is around $459 4x8GB 2400 is $509
> - Other choice was Corsair Vengeance I like the colors and to be clear... I *do not p*lan on overclocking the memory for just 1-4% points. Prefer to save money on ram.
> 
> *CPU*: I agree it's really stupid to get the 3930 when the 4930 is coming out. Other option is getting the X model but really other than benchmarks what is the X going to give you more memory?
> 
> *Cooler*: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, wonder if I can make this work, I don't see how I can get the water cool radiator to fit in my case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Case Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI current:
> 
> X58-UD5 rev 2.0 / I7-930 @ 4.3GHZ
> 8GB of ram
> Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with 2 Fans blowing to my outtakes (silenX 120MM)


Almost no MB in the market is doing 4x sli with pci 3.0 at 16x. The RIVE will get you (directly from the manual) 4 x PCIe3.0 x16 (red) slots, support x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x16 and x16/x8/x8/x8 configurations. You can buy whatever ram appeal to you. Higher clocked ram allow more room for changing blck and tweaking in oc but a good 1600 mhz RAM will do just fine. I think the RIVE comes with a support for 1366 (x58) coolers. You will need to place the blackplate but thats it.[/quote]

That's actually really good news, since the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme is a beast and I like the idea of the new AIO water coolers but just look at my case where would it go? I already have 120MM fan on the top and the only place would be above the PSU exiting out (where there are fans, connecting to my exhaust on the back or putting it on the front 5" Bays pushing out of the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

IT's the limitation of the native PCIE lanes available for 2011. The Extreme 11 and the P9X79E-WS have 2 PLX pex chips that will do 4x16, but at a nominal cost to latency, which with 4 cards will be the last concern you'll have









With 2 cards the E-WS essentially bypasses the plx latency since there is no packet swithcing. At least that's the best i can understand from talking to PLX.


----------



## dpoverlord

I may actually wait until mid September, will check with Thermalright to see if my current cooler will work. Maybe a new backplate?

- Will look for the best deals on the Rampage IV
- Get the 4930K
- Ram wise, I plan to O/C the 4930K, so now it's a matter of choosing the ram that will help my O/C. I am not sure if the speed will make that much of a difference from what I am reading so pc1600 will be find no? Vegeance?

With 3 Titans the Rampage should not have an issue with tri 16X PCIE 3.0.

I have to admit I am a little annoyed that there are not more than 2 SATA 6GB ports and not more USB 3.0 ports the Maximus def, has more good god.


----------



## signalpuke

Still increasing Firestrike with each run. Will run 11 in Extreme once I find the limit for Firestrike.


Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15513



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025951













Spoiler: 3DMark Firestrike - 11502



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1110593













Spoiler: Unigen Valley ExtremeHD 86.1 fps 3601


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IT's the limitation of the native PCIE lanes available for 2011. The Extreme 11 and the P9X79E-WS have 2 PLX pex chips that will do 4x16, but at a nominal cost to latency, which with 4 cards will be the last concern you'll have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 cards the E-WS essentially bypasses the plx latency since there is no packet swithcing. At least that's the best i can understand from talking to PLX.


Yep. And just as a reminder, NVIDIA drivers by default are operating at 5 GB/s (i.e pci-e 2) and I don't think will saturate the pci-e lanes at 8x. I personally don't see much difference in running my sli 2x titans using 5 gb/s or 8gb/s (forcing pci 3) in my RIVE system... It might make in a 3 or 4x sli...

And I don't think you need to contact Thermalright at all...The rive (if you choose that board) comes with the 1366 blackplate as an acessory if I recall correctly.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I may actually wait until mid September, will check with Thermalright to see if my current cooler will work. Maybe a new backplate?
> 
> - Will look for the best deals on the Rampage IV
> - Get the 4930K
> - Ram wise, I plan to O/C the 4930K, so now it's a matter of choosing the ram that will help my O/C. I am not sure if the speed will make that much of a difference from what I am reading so pc1600 will be find no? Vegeance?
> 
> With 3 Titans the Rampage should not have an issue with tri 16X PCIE 3.0.
> 
> I have to admit I am a little annoyed that there are not more than 2 SATA 6GB ports and not more USB 3.0 ports the Maximus def, has more good god.


No, they will not run 3x sli in 16x PCIe brother. I told you that above and jpmboy too. The limit in sata ports come from the x79 chipset. EVGA dark uses a separate chip (as do RIVE) to have more sata III ports which is not the optimal solution.... If you want more sata and usb 3 native you should go Haswell (z87).


----------



## signalpuke

Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15683



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7044144













Spoiler: 3DMark11 Extreme - X6484



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7045342


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep. And just as a reminder, NVIDIA drivers by default are operating at 5 GB/s (i.e pci-e 2) and I don't think will saturate the pci-e lanes at 8x. I personally don't see much difference in running my sli 2x titans using 5 gb/s or 8gb/s (forcing pci 3) in my RIVE system... It might make in a 3 or 4x sli...
> 
> And I don't think you need to contact Thermalright at all...The rive (if you choose that board) comes with the 1366 blackplate as an acessory if I recall correctly.


Shot them an email just in case and they directed me to
http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VX%2DBTK%2DII

however, if the RIVE does it, there is no need for that part. Thanks for your input/help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No, they will not run 3x sli in 16x PCIe brother. I told you that above and jpmboy too. The limit in sata ports come from the x79 chipset. EVGA dark uses a separate chip (as do RIVE) to have more sata III ports which is not the optimal solution.... If you want more sata and usb 3 native you should go Haswell (z87).


Yeah, I misread what you wrote, guess I would be stuck to x8 and 2 x16. In the scheme of things I guess I would not be losing too much. I plan to stay with IVY since Haswell... well Haswell is not an enthusiast board for us Titan users, so it makes no sense. Just a shame that we are stuck with no "Good updates" The Maximus new mobo came out but thats not what we want.

Ram wise, I am leaning towards 16GB since I do not want to limit my O/C so will go for a 2 / 8GB. I like that the Corsair Vengeance comes in different colors. My case is Red & Green so maybe I will add some blue into it. The premium on the Dominator Pro does not seem to make sense. Any thoughts?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15683
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7044144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Extreme - X6484
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7045342


Beasting it!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Shot them an email just in case and they directed me to
> http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VX%2DBTK%2DII
> 
> however, if the RIVE does it, there is no need for that part. Thanks for your input/help
> Yeah, I misread what you wrote, guess I would be stuck to x8 and 2 x16. In the scheme of things I guess I would not be losing too much. I plan to stay with IVY since Haswell... well Haswell is not an enthusiast board for us Titan users, so it makes no sense. Just a shame that we are stuck with no "Good updates" The Maximus new mobo came out but thats not what we want.
> 
> Ram wise, I am leaning towards 16GB since I do not want to limit my O/C so will go for a 2 / 8GB. I like that the Corsair Vengeance comes in different colors. My case is Red & Green so maybe I will add some blue into it. The premium on the Dominator Pro does not seem to make sense. Any thoughts?


Glad if it was of any help







I have 8 sticks of corsair vengeance red (2133mhz) which suits well with the RIVE board. I like corsair memory but other brands have suit me well too (like g-skill). As for the color is a personal choice


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15683
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7044144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Extreme - X6484
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7045342


Are you on air or water? not sure I even want to attempt 1.3v even with my acx. I may just have to wait....


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Are you on air or water? not sure I even want to attempt 1.3v even with my acx. I may just have to wait....


Completely stock base model card. I don't hit more than 72c, and the fan is statically set to 75-78RPM.
Going to get an ACX cooler, or modify the cooler like the Russian OC'er did, using the thermalright CPU cooler.
Will watercool later down the road, but I will need to wait until I get a new case.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> RAM to me is like comparing audio cables... get the lowest timing one if you could. Price wise depends. G.Skill, Corsair (bit pricey), Patriot are good. Most ram from diff company mostly coming from the same ram chip manufacturer. It's like Nvidia providing chip to EVGA, Asus etc. X model is just 100Mhz more and 3mb cache L3 extras... the performance is like 5%... margin... for a $500 increase? .... nah
> 
> EDIT: recommend to get 1600Mhz / 1866Mhz / 2133Mhz, careful with 2400Mhz on X79. You pay higher price but high chance they won't run well at 2400mhz without having higher voltage. You might end up downclocking at so why pay the premium.
> 
> Anywho... this is a GTX TITAN thread.


I know but I figured the perfect people to help me with the new board for my Tri-Titans were you guys. Since you all have tested your x79/memory/cpu setups to as far as it can go.

I am going to bite the bullet on the gskill Ripjaws X 1866 as its $142-21 and is the color blue on Newegg. my other option was the 2133 but it is was $139.

Going for the the Rampage IV and then will get the 4930


----------



## Gabrielzm

I think is one of the best boards out there...Good choice! Then you can join the other club!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Completely stock base model card. I don't hit more than 72c, and the fan is statically set to 75-78RPM.
> Going to get an ACX cooler, or modify the cooler like the Russian OC'er did, using the thermalright CPU cooler.
> Will watercool later down the road, but I will need to wait until I get a new case.


Oh nice! Well, maybe I'll give it a shot. I can pull around 17600 graphics score with 1.21v. wonder what i could get with the extra voltage....


----------



## h2spartan

Did anyone notice an improvement for benchmarks switching to the latest beta driver?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15683
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7044144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3DMark11 Extreme - X6484
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7045342


which bios you using?


----------



## claclaclacla

hello to all ...








I have a Asus gtx Titan
I have a question about MSI AF 3.0.0 Beta_14
I plugged in VEN_10D ...... cfg the string:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 03:20 h

now with MSI AF I can put 1.3v
but doing a bench with 3Dm11, I have seen on GPUZ that any frequency imposed by MSI Af, for example +200 or +300 seems not to work,
on GPUZ the maximum frequency of core is always the same, even the final score of 3Dm11 is lower than when I do the bench with all values to default,
MSI Af practically does not set the core clock and memory clock

you can explain to me why is this happening?


----------



## claclaclacla

sorry for the double post......


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which bios you using?


svl7 v3


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> hello to all ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Asus gtx Titan
> I have a question about MSI AF 3.0.0 Beta_14
> I plugged in VEN_10D ...... cfg the string:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 03:20 h
> 
> now with MSI AF I can put 1.3v
> but doing a bench with 3Dm11, I have seen on GPUZ that any frequency imposed by MSI Af, for example +200 or +300 seems not to work,
> on GPUZ the maximum frequency of core is always the same, even the final score of 3Dm11 is lower than when I do the bench with all values to default,
> MSI Af practically does not set the core clock and memory clock
> 
> you can explain to me why is this happening?


Probably your chip cant handle those clocks, the driver crashes and runs at default clocks! if your bios already is overclocked, what bios do you use? and in GPUz, you have to do something, change tabs or open and close the small window in the left bottom area that shows the graphics card name, remember that AB is reading the voltage directly from the voltage regulator, while other programs, GPUz included receive data from the nvidia drivers, if you set teh volts and the clocks and you have core, memory, volts etc.enabled in Afterburner OSD youll see the correct core speed!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok now that we have that I will buy the RIVE, whats the best ram? Maximum PC used the Corsair dominator Platinum. They had 64GB but you are saying it makes no sense to get that much? On my X58 I needed 3 dimms, on the RIVE is it 2 dimms? How many dimms should I get, also which brand would be best. I am so not in the die hard research mood right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on the 3970X vs 3930K? Which leads to the conversation on the new chips. Is there a big difference other than $500?
> 
> And then have any of used Windows 8.1 with your titans? on Win 7 Ultimate, debating if 8 is worth it
> 
> Also, thoughts on Maximus VI, isn't that asus's newest board?


Iv'e heard that ASUS ROG has fallen off a bit with the VI series.



pitchers or it didn't happen...

I'll get to work in a bit, today was murder... Two days in a row... God grant me the s...

clac, did you try the 4:20h string?


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> OccamRazor
> Probably your chip cant handle those clocks, the driver crashes and runs at default clocks! if your bios already is overclocked, what bios do you use? and in GPUz, you have to do something, change tabs or open and close the small window in the left bottom area that shows the graphics card name, remember that AB is reading the voltage directly from the voltage regulator, while other programs, GPUz included receive data from the nvidia drivers, if you set teh volts and the clocks and you have core, memory, volts etc.enabled in Afterburner OSD youll see the correct core speed!


I'm using the stock bios ...
For example, setting MSI AF beta_14 with core clock +400 (which is huge) and doing a 3Dm11 I have no driver crashes, this is probably because AF does not put me the right frequency.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> svl7 v3


Thanks. That's what i have loaded too. I should be able to try this softmod in a few days... Will look to see if measurements verify mV and our software is reading it correctly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> I'm using the stock bios ...
> For example, setting MSI AF beta_14 with core clock +400 (which is huge) and doing a 3Dm11 I have no driver crashes, this is probably because AF does not put me the right frequency.....


I think you need to flash to a bios that wont Termal throttle... But more importantly one that will not OV throttle!


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you need to flash to a bios that wont Termal throttle... But more importantly one that will not OV throttle!


if I flash with this bios: svl7 - Nvidia GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.0.06 'OC edition' v03
could go well or do you recommend some other bios modified......


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> svl7 v3


Can you tell me the difference from v2 that I have if I take any improvement I flash it the v3 thnx


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> if I flash with this bios: svl7 - Nvidia GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.0.06 'OC edition' v03
> could go well or do you recommend some other bios modified......


I think the bios of svl7 is the best and more stable than others you are ok with this.my opinion if someone have something better to suggest


----------



## skupples

SVL7 and Naennon's are the #1 titan bios' recommendations most of the time.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Can you tell me the difference from v2 that I have if I take any improvement I flash it the v3 thnx


All new bios and vbios above .37 have the mobo compatibility and support for borh memory samsung and elpida between the first and sencond bath for any gk110 chip. Like I was just explain it to. friend now. My 780 is the first bath in market "it may be just me but" in my opinion the first and second bios revision .36 & .37 are better for first bath gpu. But you may find other revision better for you based on your usage so.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. That's what i have loaded too. I should be able to try this softmod in a few days... Will look to see if measurements verify mV and our software is reading it correctly.


Cool, looking forward to the voltage readings. I know it is working, but I would like to know for sure what the voltage is vs what is reported.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Can you tell me the difference from v2 that I have if I take any improvement I flash it the v3 thnx


It will allow you to undervolt at different P-states, and will drop to idle when not under load. My card uses less voltage than stock speeds, unless I am actively using it, in which case it will jump to what I set that specific P-state voltage to be. You can see the P-state in inspector (first screenshot). First shot is with svl7 bios, second is with svl7 bios and new AB exploit. The exploit allowed for higher voltage, and higher clocks. Same CPU/Ram settings for both runs.



Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15513



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025951













Spoiler: 3DMark11 Performance - P15683



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7044144


----------



## Azazil1190

I understand so I test and the v3 i think that version is the best far away. thnx a lot for the answer


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> This "soft mod" doesn't actually do anything. The soft mod does allow users to set nvvdd at 1300mv however it doesn't change the nvvdd limit.


This statment is contradictory, you say first that soft mod doesn't actually do anything and then you say it allow users to set nvvdd at 1300mvh. So that means that it does that right.
So for a user it means higher stable clocks in game and benching that we ever could dream about before this AB version, atleas for us that has cards that needed more voltage to be running those clocks without doing a hardmod. It is easy to test run AB with the highest stable OC you can get. Then try the same in evga precision and you sure will not be able to run the same clocks, bet you have to back down 100++.
So everyone that has tested this has gained more performance from it and to speak for myself I`m finally happy with how my card perform after this soft mod. Nvidia should take this into consideration also, when this should have been like this from the start.
I don`t know the agenda Nvida had for the Titan, but the owners had wondered why a high-end high priced card was not designed with better components in the first place and why it was not allowed for other vendors to make an custom PCB with better specs. It is hard to understand when it is allowed for the 780. So I guess thats one of the reason why this thread exist is that we want the true power of the card and it shouldn`t be any wrong with that when we really expected that it would be like this without any mods or custom bios in the first place.
It is not users like us that is running down the Nvidia forum whining about bugs, drivers, TDRs and claims that new drivers killed our card


----------



## skupples

Soo... What do you all think is the easiest way to pull off a back plate? (without tearing down a bunch of my tower)


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Soo... What do you all think is the easiest way to pull off a back plate? (without tearing down a bunch of my tower)


with a screwdriver to use on the screws on the backplate


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> with a screwdriver to use on the screws on the backplate


going to have to wait till tomorrow, once again... Forgot the back plate uses an Allen key, which are all in storage, like EVERYTHING ELSE I OWN.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Completely stock base model card. I don't hit more than 72c, and the fan is statically set to 75-78RPM.
> Going to get an ACX cooler, or modify the cooler like the Russian OC'er did, using the thermalright CPU cooler.
> Will watercool later down the road, but I will need to wait until I get a new case.


Wait, let me get this straight.

You did 1.3V on the Titan with a STOCK AIR COOLER?









I do 1.212V on my Titans and during heavy load, the hottest card is in the low 80s Celsius. How on EARTH are you using 1.30V with the stock air cooler without the VRMs and/or the card frying?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> if I flash with this bios: svl7 - Nvidia GTX Titan - 80.10.2C.0.06 'OC edition' v03
> could go well or do you recommend some other bios modified......


that's a very good bios - but recognize that it does not boost. runs straight clocks you set and will down clock and down volt when idle (has all the normal "P" states).

edit - anybody know how to post a pic from this stupid ipad?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Wait, let me get this straight.
> 
> You did 1.3V on the Titan with a STOCK AIR COOLER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do 1.212V on my Titans and during heavy load, the hottest card is in the low 80s Celsius. How on EARTH are you using 1.30V with the stock air cooler without the VRMs and/or the card frying?


Me too, MOR INFO please









With a h70 i can hold 54c @ 1.2v till the cows come home but the back of the card is still vanilla. Like some info on the heat you were getting in that area


----------



## CallsignVega

I definitely would not go above the stock max of 1.21v with an air cooler. GPU temps may be OK, but those VRM's with that amount of current will be roasting under there. Air coolers generally have pretty poor VRM cooling. Talking thick thermal pads pressed up on coated metal that is in itself already very warm. Order's of magnitude less efficient then water blocks with tight tolerances and thin TIM over VRM's.


----------



## skupples

Hey, maybe that's part of my problem, i didn't actually TIM my VRM's or VRAM's, just used thermal pads. (Yes, i read to do so in the EK installation guide for ever ago)


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I definitely would not go above the stock max of 1.21v with an air cooler. GPU temps may be OK, but those VRM's with that amount of current will be roasting under there. Air coolers generally have pretty poor VRM cooling. Talking thick thermal pads pressed up on coated metal that is in itself already very warm. Order's of magnitude less efficient then water blocks with tight tolerances and thin TIM over VRM's.


I agree, its no different to any other air cooled titan, its tuff having limitations with such a beasty card.

I went for 170+ and 106% offset using 1.2v and managed an hour or so of Hitman Absolution while hitting 1201 at various points ... then I crashed. I would like to be able to snuggle 1200 core with some to spare and a small bump in voltage im sure I could. How it effects vrm's and such concerns me but like most of you guys, im not looking to keep the card forever, few years ill be so bored with it and most likely find a way to blow it up in order to justify a new upgrade.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey, maybe that's part of my problem, i didn't actually TIM my VRM's or VRAM's, just used thermal pads. (Yes, i read to do so in the EK installation guide for ever ago)


I put a dab of liquid TIM on either side of each thin thermal pad on all components. Then I check with a lighted magnifying glass around the card's components checking for proper pressure. Usually I can tell as a small amount of TIM comes out of the sides. Works really well as my temps are always great, and 1306 MHz core with 3802 MHz memory is all the proof I need.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I put a dab of liquid TIM on either side of each thin thermal pad on all components. Then I check with a lighted magnifying glass around the card's components checking for proper pressure. Usually I can tell as a small amount of TIM comes out of the sides. Works really well as my temps are always great, and 1306 MHz core with 3802 MHz memory is all the proof I need.


Would have to agree... Another thing on the list of things to do when I get out of the damned beach apartment.

I'm trying to remember if I even thermal padded my back vram's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Would have to agree... Another thing on the list of things to do when I get out of the damned beach apartment.
> 
> *I'm trying to remember if I even thermal padded my back vram's*.


be real careful with the volt softmod!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> be real careful with the volt softmod!


Iv'e only benched at "1.319" a few times, have it back to 1.212... I'm going to be pissed at my self if I find i didn't pad my back vram's when I pull the back plate off to volt check.

I guess getting stuff shipped to here wouldn't be too big a deal, I will be force to order pads and tim if I find this to be the case.


----------



## cravinmild

any of you guys got some pics (not review links-your own) of whats under the back of the card. I never ripped my down that far, I saw another heatsink below the rear fan when removing the heatsink on the die. It looked to be for cooling the rear components but how does it make contact with vrm and such... is there a heatplate below that or does it make direct contact with components. Im asking because im wondering if there is anything I can do to improve heat removal ... like adding thermal pads or tim ... or removing it completely and adding another AIO unit for cooling the rear if the surface of contact is flat .... anyways, how bout it, anyone have some picys for me


----------



## skupples

I don't have any pictures, as I remember it the VRM's had really thick thermal pads stuck to the plastic/metal base of the stock cooler.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

TIM isn't totally necessary to use with thermal pads though the instructions sometimes call for it. I've never used it with any of my blocks and they still work great...


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys I am new to the thread so nice to meet you.i want help ...im looking for a better thermal solution to my cards but I dont want put them on water for some reason.i want to ask you if someone test the card with Arctic accelero extreme 3 if worth it this change ? Thnx


Be careful when using 3rd party cooling solutions. While they may seem to do a better job of cooling your graphics card because the GPU will run at lower temps and GPU Boost will operate at higher speeds, most 3rd party coolers do not do as good of a job of cooling the memory and the power supply on the GTX Titan. If your PCB temp is running much higher as a result of using a 3rd party cooler, it may lower the lifespan of your graphics card.


----------



## cravinmild

Is this ok - not that third party junk








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/9565747235/
titan complete on table by cravinmild, on Flickr

Sorry, couldn't resist









-I sowy, I go now


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Wait, let me get this straight.
> 
> You did 1.3V on the Titan with a STOCK AIR COOLER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do 1.212V on my Titans and during heavy load, the hottest card is in the low 80s Celsius. How on EARTH are you using 1.30V with the stock air cooler without the VRMs and/or the card frying?


Pics of my build here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> any of you guys got some pics (not review links-your own) of whats under the back of the card. I never ripped my down that far, I saw another heatsink below the rear fan when removing the heatsink on the die. It looked to be for cooling the rear components but how does it make contact with vrm and such... is there a heatplate below that or does it make direct contact with components. Im asking because im wondering if there is anything I can do to improve heat removal ... like adding thermal pads or tim ... or removing it completely and adding another AIO unit for cooling the rear if the surface of contact is flat .... anyways, how bout it, anyone have some picys for me


Took mine apart, pics here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412989/sg10-popped-my-cherry-build/0_40#post_20575950


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Is this ok - not that third party junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/9565747235/
> titan complete on table by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -I sowy, I go now


Hahaha. You should really patent that design


----------



## supermi

Manuel what would you say are safe or normal VRM temps for these titans? Might help those with 3rd party coolers know if their titans are safe









And maybe those of us pushing the extra voltage as well cough cough lol


----------



## Kipsta77

Just installed 326.80 last night, will test them tonight though.

Anyone else tested them? I'm quite sick of stuttering in Battlefield 3.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> Be careful when using 3rd party cooling solutions. While they may seem to do a better job of cooling your graphics card because the GPU will run at lower temps and GPU Boost will operate at higher speeds, most 3rd party coolers do not do as good of a job of cooling the memory and the power supply on the GTX Titan. If your PCB temp is running much higher as a result of using a 3rd party cooler, it may lower the lifespan of your graphics card.


@ManuelG, I am using Titan Stock Cooler, Stock Clock, Stock BIOS, I always hit 80-82C while playing, is this OK or it will lower the lifespan of the Titan? Thanks.


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> @ManuelG, I am using Titan Stock Cooler, Stock Clock, Stock BIOS, I always hit 80-82C while playing, is this OK or it will lower the lifespan of the Titan? Thanks.


I'm pretty sure all stock Titans hit 79-82 depending on your temp target.

Mine is stock everything and hits 81 as yours. Let's say the gpu only has enough load to hit 73, it will overclock itself to hit your temp target, so in our case, the default, 80-82.

I'm pretty sure this is the way it works.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anybody know how to post a pic from this stupid ipad?


I use the free Photobucket app. Upload it to there then the pic can be directly posted to OCN. Its a great app.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure all stock Titans hit 79-82 depending on your temp target.*
> 
> Mine is stock everything and hits 81 as yours. Let's say the gpu only has enough load to hit 73, it will overclock itself to hit your temp target, so in our case, the default, 80-82.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the way it works.


Either you guys have:

terrible case air flow
your fan profile has not been adjusted
or your TIM needs to be re-applied
I have tested 6 different Titans and the max temps on air was 70-72c after adjusted fan profile (when tested in single GPU use, non-SLI). This is with max OC at full load. Stock bios. (max OC was 1137-1202mhz depending on card quality).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Shot them an email just in case and they directed me to
> http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VX%2DBTK%2DII
> 
> however, if the RIVE does it, there is no need for that part. Thanks for your input/help
> Yeah, I misread what you wrote, guess I would be stuck to x8 and 2 x16. In the scheme of things I guess I would not be losing too much. I plan to stay with IVY since Haswell... well Haswell is not an enthusiast board for us Titan users, so it makes no sense. Just a shame that we are stuck with no "Good updates" The Maximus new mobo came out but thats not what we want.


From what i have tested quad Titans have had a max benefit of 20% increased performance with PCI-E 3.0 x16 to all 4 pci-e slots, vs PCI-E 2.0 x16 (pci-e 2.0 x16 = pci-e 3.0 x8). I would say average was around 10% + performance in the few games i tested. This additional performance of course drastically differs between games as different game engines rely on the bandwidth of pci-e differently. Also the higher you resolution, the more PCI-E bandwidth will weigh on your performance. And this was quad Titans at 7680x1440.


----------



## mcg75

As some asked, I made a thread for benching my new 780 HOF vs my Titan SC.

Both cards used in exact same rig with recent beta drivers.

Testing currently at stock out of the box settings. OC to come.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420631/titan-sc-vs-gtx-780-hof-bench-testing#post_20660353


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I use the free Photobucket app. Upload it to there then the pic can be directly posted to OCN. Its a great app.
> Either you guys have:
> 
> terrible case air flow
> your fan profile has not been adjusted
> or your TIM needs to be re-applied
> I have tested 6 different Titans and the max temps on air was 70-72c after adjusted fan profile (when tested in single GPU use, non-SLI). This is with max OC at full load. Stock bios. (max OC was 1137-1202mhz depending on card quality).
> From what i have tested quad Titans have had a max benefit of 20% increased performance with PCI-E 3.0 x16 to all 4 pci-e slots, vs PCI-E 2.0 x16 (pci-e 2.0 x16 = pci-e 3.0 x8). I would say average was around 10% + performance in the few games i tested. This additional performance of course drastically differs between games as different game engines rely on the bandwidth of pci-e differently. Also the higher you resolution, the more PCI-E bandwidth will weigh on your performance. And this was quad Titans at 7680x1440.


Mind sharing your fan profile? I have more than adequate cooling in my case.


----------



## provost

i have never seen MG posting in any owners thread this frequently, ever. I wonder what nvidia is worried about since the 1.3v hack came out?


----------



## 45nm

I'm looking at becoming a Titan SLI owner quite soon perhaps by September and before I place the order I have a few questions I would like to ask:

1. EVGA or Asus (Evga is harder to find here and they have the same warranty now , no more lifetime for Evga)
2. Do stock Titan's throttle in any bit or is that encountered only when overclocked ?
3. I've heard that the Asus Titan's you have to use the incuded gpu tweaking soft/tool. Will it work with Evga precision ?
4. I'm currently on the 3510 bios for the Maximus IV Extreme-Z. Will it work out of the box with the Titan's or will it need a bios update? (Not too many google results with titan's and this same motherboard)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I'm looking at becoming a Titan SLI owner quite soon perhaps by September and before I place the order I have a few questions I would like to ask:
> 
> 1. EVGA or Asus (Evga is harder to find here and they have the same warranty now , no more lifetime for Evga)
> 2. Do stock Titan's throttle in any bit or is that encountered only when overclocked ?
> 3. I've heard that the Asus Titan's you have to use the incuded gpu tweaking soft/tool. Will it work with Evga precision ?
> 4. I'm currently on the 3510 bios for the Maximus IV Extreme-Z. Will it work out of the box with the Titan's or will it need a bios update? (Not too many google results with titan's and this same motherboard)


1. I would say stick with EVGA as you can use a water block or a different air cooler without voiding the warranty. I'm not sure about Asus, but this is for sure on EVGA.

2. My Titans don't throttle unless they are overclocked past 1163mhz @ 1.2 v. They are stable and temps remain at 71C. On stock voltage the max stable Oc was 1124mhz and I never experienced any throttling. I guess this is on a case by case basis. I'm also using stock BIOS.

3.You can use presicion X with the Asus Titan.

4. As long as you have a pice 2.0 slot, you should be fine.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I'm looking at becoming a Titan SLI owner quite soon perhaps by September and before I place the order I have a few questions I would like to ask:
> 
> 1. EVGA or Asus (Evga is harder to find here and they have the same warranty now , no more lifetime for Evga)
> 2. Do stock Titan's throttle in any bit or is that encountered only when overclocked ?
> 3. I've heard that the Asus Titan's you have to use the incuded gpu tweaking soft/tool. Will it work with Evga precision ?
> 4. I'm currently on the 3510 bios for the Maximus IV Extreme-Z. Will it work out of the box with the Titan's or will it need a bios update? (Not too many google results with titan's and this same motherboard)


Hi and welcome to the club!









1- It doesnt matter as all titans are generic nvidia cards with the brand and a bios slapped in it, i personally have 2 asus only because they were cheaper!









2- All titans throttle when they hit temp limit, then theres the power target throttle, it can be fixed with a custom bios to increase the power target: http://1pcent.com/?p=277

3- No, i dont advise to use asus tool, now you have Afterburner with a volt tweak to increase titan/780 voltage to 1,3v and get high clocks, the new AB beta 14 can read directly from the voltage regulator while all others including precisionx read from the drivers: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html
voltage tweak: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13480_20 (middle of the page)

4- You dont need a bios update to use the mighty titan!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## cravinmild

I used asus gpu tweak but find i like evga tools better.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> i have never seen MG posting in any owners thread this frequently, ever. I wonder what nvidia is worried about since the 1.3v hack came out?


MASS RMA...

(THIS IS A JOKE DISCLAIMER)

If you are slapping two titans on one HD monitor you shouldn't have to really worry about BIOS changing, and massive overclocking. They should max that one monitor all day every day for years to come.

(unlesss you be a bencher)


----------



## cravinmild

This is true ....


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I know but I figured the perfect people to help me with the new board for my Tri-Titans were you guys. Since you all have tested your x79/memory/cpu setups to as far as it can go.
> 
> I am going to bite the bullet on the gskill Ripjaws X 1866 as its $142-21 and is the color blue on Newegg. my other option was the 2133 but it is was $139.
> 
> Going for the the Rampage IV and then will get the 4930


IIRC, you may be able to run x16 x 3 on the Asrock 11 E.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MASS RMA...
> 
> (THIS IS A JOKE DISCLAIMER)
> 
> If you are slapping two titans on one HD monitor you shouldn't have to really worry about BIOS changing, and massive overclocking. They should max that one monitor all day every day for years to come.
> 
> (unlesss you be a bencher)


Why be on this forum if one is prepared to accept throttling?







.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm curious how the VRM's are getting cooled at all with that H70 Titan mod??


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm curious how the VRM's are getting cooled at all with that H70 Titan mod??


The stock heat plate inside below the vapor chamber is there to cool the VRM but TITAN has more VRM at the bottom of the PCB where you install your backplate. That part I'm more worry about.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Overclocking this bad boy. What's the average FPS gained in real world bench. I know this can be subjective so just average.

Noob GPU OC'er, here's my settings so far on Precision X Titan SC. Haven't raised the volts yet.

GPU +52
Mem +39


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm curious how the VRM's are getting cooled at all with that H70 Titan mod??


Enzo heatsinks installed on each of the VRMs and one or more fans directly blowng air on them.









(H100i Titan mod here)

PS: On the other hand, i don't care about running the card at 1.3V, i am more of a 1.212V guy myself...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm curious how the VRM's are getting cooled at all with that H70 Titan mod??


The card is completely stock.... More or less. All i have done is removed a large metal block and replaced it a small plastic one. Only the area directly over the die is modified all other cooling says the same. I only gain the ability to better cool the die and drasticly reduce noise lvls. I may gain a small reduction on pbc temps because i have more air flow now without a large hearsink in there. Im limited with how much current i can push- no different than stock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Overclocking this bad boy. What's the average FPS gained in real world bench. I know this can be subjective so just average.
> 
> Noob GPU OC'er, here's my settings so far on Precision X Titan SC. Haven't raised the volts yet.
> 
> GPU +52
> Mem +39


Welcome aboard! Raise the voltage slider to at least 1187mV. Increase gpu and memory in 13Hz bins... Eg, + 39, ... 143 ... 273, etc. dont forget to increase the power slider and set Temperature as the overide.

Go slow, test and havefun!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Welcome aboard! Raise the voltage slider to at least 1187mV. Increase gpu and memory in 13Hz bins... Eg, + 39, ... 143 ... 273, etc. dont forget to increase the power slider and set Temperature as the overide.
> 
> Go slow, test and havefun!


Thanks +1

There's a disclaimer about voiding the warranty, raising it to 1187mv a safe volt increase?


----------



## cravinmild

I think its a warning for life reduction using overvoltage. Warranty is ok i thought


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks +1
> 
> There's a disclaimer about voiding the warranty, raising it to 1187mv a safe volt increase?


You should be fine, you won't be blowing up the card at 1187mv, just set your fan curve to peak at 80% ~65c

oh and...















Welcome! +1


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I see +1, I wonder how much it degrades moving up a knotch on voltage. What's an average life expectancy on a OC'ed GPU? (subjective)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You should be fine, you won't be blowing up the card at 1187mv, just set your fan curve to peak at 80% ~65c
> 
> oh and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! +1


Good to know +1

So what's the average FPS gain on moving up to 1187mv? Just wondering, want to increase FPS on competitive first person shooter games.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Good to know +1
> 
> So what's the average FPS gain on moving up to 1187mv?


That's rather arbitrary, its going to depend on the situation... If you would like to see canned results you can browse our unigine top 30 scores on the OP.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

I can tell you for me, in valley +130 hz is ~10 fps gain over stock, but another 130 hz on top of that is only ~3-5 fps.

I'm on a boost free modded super clock bios, so adding 130hz is pretty much equal to what my card's would boost to.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Hmm.. I wonder if Precision X has something to tell me what the minimum and Maximum FPS is. Kinda hard to keep track while playing games LOL.. Well now that I think about it, I just want to see the minimum, see where the FPS drops at on games. Would like to keep FPS around 120hz for competive gaming.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Hmm.. I wonder if Precision X has something to tell me what the minimum and Maximum FPS is. Kinda hard to keep track while playing games LOL.. Like to test OC'ed settings on games.


Precision X has OSD built in.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Precision X has OSD built in.


Sorry, I edited my message after you responded. I'll check out RivaTuner if it spits out a TEXT file or something.


----------



## Creator

I know plenty of SB/IB and now HW chips will lose ~100mhz every year or so for those who run higher voltages. I assume the same happens to GPUs? Someone correct me if I'm wrong. So just test your max overclock every so often. I won't go to 1.3V for now, but I'll definitely bump it up a little bit over 1.212V to get that 1202mhz game stable. I shouldn't need more than 1.25V for that.









Edit : Nevermind I keep forgetting it's not the GK110 itself that is questionable for 1.3V, but the VRMs.


----------



## h2spartan

Are all of Nvidia's cards getting the Elpida memory now? Even the Titans? I have Samsung on this one but I may get another Titan soon. I just don't really want the Elpida memory. I know some are getting lucky with high memory clocks on it but I think Samsung's a little more consistent and generally has better overclocking potential.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Are all of Nvidia's cards getting the Elpida memory now? Even the Titans? I have Samsung on this one but I may get another Titan soon. I just don't really want the Elpida memory. I know some are getting lucky with high memory clocks on it but I think Samsung's a little more consistent and generally has better overclocking potential.


That is a great question... Do all titans up to 780 release come with samsung?


----------



## SeekerZA

Want to help me?









What Titan would you recommend?

And can anyone post results of Titan OC's Gameplay to 780's OC's gameplay. For single 1440P display. ( i'm deciding between 2 and need those who have been in same position to help out )
Would a GTX780 Classy OC'd be preferred over titan OC'd for Gaming?

Understand?









Thanks for helping


----------



## dpoverlord

I would recommend the EVGA SC version


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Want to help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Titan would you recommend?
> 
> And can anyone post results of Titan OC's Gameplay to 780's OC's gameplay. For single 1440P display. ( i'm deciding between 2 and need those who have been in same position to help out )
> Would a GTX780 Classy OC'd be preferred over titan OC'd for Gaming?
> 
> Understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping


two 780's should be more then enough for single 1440p gaming. Reference or OC or SC or Classy. I personally would spend the extra money from not buying titans on a loop for said 780's...

Now, if you said you had 3 1440p monitors, i would of answered titans, just in case.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> two 780's should be more then enough for single 1440p gaming. Reference or OC or SC or Classy. I personally would spend the extra money from not buying titans on a loop for said 780's...
> 
> Now, if you said you had 3 1440p monitors, i would of answered titans, just in case.


I agree with this, if you want to see some benchmarks Solern and I did on Surround 1600p / 1440P go to:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20604299


----------



## signalpuke

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420631/titan-sc-vs-gtx-780-hof-bench-testing/0_40
I have Metro Last Light results in my build thread with res at 1080 and 1440 for comparison.


----------



## CallsignVega

UPS just dropped off two Hydro Copper 780 Classifieds and an EVBot, you guys think I should open them? They would need to run like 1500 MHz to top my 1.3v Titan's.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1420631/titan-sc-vs-gtx-780-hof-bench-testing/0_40
> I have Metro Last Light results in my build thread with res at 1080 and 1440 for comparison.


Why don't you add that to our thread and join the club 

Link is in my Signature


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> UPS just dropped off two Hydro Copper 780 Classifieds and an EVBot, you guys think I should open them? They would need to run like 1500 MHz to top my 1.3v Titan's.


Tough choice!

If you don't open them are you gonna wonder what they would have done? Or just happily look for the next big thing to try?


----------



## cravinmild

That is tuff. IDK if i could resist. Peekypeeky


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> UPS just dropped off two Hydro Copper 780 Classifieds and an EVBot, you guys think I should open them? They would need to run like 1500 MHz to top my 1.3v Titan's.


You know you will do it, so might as well go ahead pop that cherry sooner rather than later


----------



## CallsignVega

The reasonable side of me says keep them sealed and return them as getting that kind of clocks to beat my Titans is a very small chance. But then the other side of me says "ohh shiny, must open!".


----------



## missionAvs

Hey guys, picked up another EVGA SC'd Titan (NIB for $900







). This will be my first time running an SLI setup and was wondering if I should do a clean driver install prior to installing the second card or if it would suffice to just install the second card.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> Hey guys, picked up another EVGA SC'd Titan (NIB for $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This will be my first time running an SLI setup and was wondering if I should do a clean driver install prior to installing the second card or if it would suffice to just install the second card.
> Thanks for the help!


No need for a clean install, but it wouldn't hurt. I say plug it in, enable sli on nvidia control panel and restart. That should get you going.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> UPS just dropped off two Hydro Copper 780 Classifieds and an EVBot, you guys think I should open them? They would need to run like 1500 MHz to top my 1.3v Titan's.


That's a tall order, but not totally out of reach... Most of the classifieds seem rather "cherry picked"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> Hey guys, picked up another EVGA SC'd Titan (NIB for $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This will be my first time running an SLI setup and was wondering if I should do a clean driver install prior to installing the second card or if it would suffice to just install the second card.
> Thanks for the help!


Bwahhh, another epic deal slips through my fingers... I must be rather fail at searching for deals. I may have to go with one of these sketchy used ebay cards for 800$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> Hey guys, picked up another EVGA SC'd Titan (NIB for $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This will be my first time running an SLI setup and was wondering if I should do a clean driver install prior to installing the second card or if it would suffice to just install the second card.
> Thanks for the help!


Iv'e had issues in the past with SLI not being plug and play... if you experience ANY issues, just do this... Default and uninstall OC utilities, then un-install drivers, then re-install drivers.


----------



## asfgbdnf

no, you don;t have to have a clean driver.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> Hey guys, picked up another EVGA SC'd Titan (NIB for $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This will be my first time running an SLI setup and was wondering if I should do a clean driver install prior to installing the second card or if it would suffice to just install the second card.
> Thanks for the help!


congrats on the second Titan







Im soooo jelly right now.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Anyone by Kansas City can score a Titan for 899. 99 at Micro Center. Ask the sales rep for the Amd never settle bundle, tshirts and The Nvidia coupons.


----------



## cravinmild

good price, 800hun is a lot closer to the 780 price. I paid 800 new for mine ... box was stripped of contents mind you .. and taxes but still the full price with shipping and taxes would have been well over $1400 for a single card.


----------



## supermi

I of course want to push my voltage as high as is safely possible!!!

My titans are both cooled with universal blocks, the VRM are cooled by large copper VRAM sinks and fans are blowing on them. The VRAM are cooled by aluminum sinks (the vrm on top of the GPU are cooled by the same aluminum sinks).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








all ambient temps were between 24c and 26c
all temp testing was done with a thermal ir gun to the hottest part of the pcb behind the vrm.
Gpu temps remained under 40c at all times.

*To simulate my pre volt mod conditions I set the modded afterburner to:*

1.21v in afterburner (MOSTLY FLUCTUATING BETWEEN 1.188, 1.194 AND 1.20v (mostly between the first 2 and both cards do the same
1137 mhz core

VRM peaked between 74c and 76c

*I then set afterburner to 1.25v*

running 1.25v under load 1.22-1.235v
1202mhz core
vrm were hitting 80c (peaking)

*Minumum voltage necessary for 1202 stable clocks:*

ok I found I need to set voltage to 1.244 in afterburner to be stable in valley 1.238 crashed and 1.244 is the next step up

that setting gives me 1.256v at idle and fluctuations between 1.219 - 1.225 and 1.231 at load

VRM temps did hit 85c after running valley for a while in

26c ambient temps.

I could chart out the increase scale between voltage and core bumps, but it wont help those with stock vrm cooling NOR those with full cover WB's.

Adding some info to the thread!
Love to hear thoughts on those vrm (pcb) temps!!!!!!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> good price, 800hun is a lot closer to the 780 price. I paid 800 new for mine ... box was stripped of contents mind you .. and taxes but still the full price with shipping and taxes would have been well over $1400 for a single card.


I bought my first Titan used on Craigslist for 700. Second one was an open box from Micro Center. 899. With a bunch of goodies. Both under EVGA warranty. Not long ago here in Chicago there was a Titan posted for 650.

Crazy deals pop up every now and the, gotta have the wallet ready. I just hate when a good deal pops up after I pay full retail price.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> good price, 800hun is a lot closer to the 780 price. I paid 800 new for mine ... box was stripped of contents mind you .. and taxes but still the full price with shipping and taxes would have been well over $1400 for a single card.


>.> He drove me to trawl around ebay for some deals. Dropped a few 800$ max bids, and sent a few pm's telling people my plans for there epic titan (tri-sli ivy-e)

/cross fingers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I bought my first Titan used on Craigslist for 700. Second one was an open box from Micro Center. 899. With a bunch of goodies. Both under EVGA warranty. Not long ago here in Chicago there was a Titan posted for 650.
> 
> Crazy deals pop up every now and the, gotta have the wallet ready. I just hate when a good deal pops up after I pay full retail price.


Must of fallen off a truck...









Also, not sure if it's bios related, but AB always shows higher volts then i set... If i set 1212 it runs 1,28


----------



## thestache

I been absent from an overload at work.

Could someone summarise or point me in the right direction on how to get my GTX Titan running 1.3v? And how are your overclocks scaling with the extra voltage? I heard vega mention 1300mhz which is pretty beast.

Thanks guys.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I been absent from an overload at work.
> 
> Could someone summarise or point me in the right direction on how to get my GTX Titan running 1.3v? And how are your overclocks scaling with the extra voltage? I heard vega mention 1300mhz which is pretty beast.
> 
> Thanks guys.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13750_50#post_20650343

Was to lazy to find the OP in Titan thread, but heres a quote of the OP.

If you are running multiple cards you have to drop the code into each of the "VEN_" configs.

you know you have won when MSI prompts you to re-boot to detect default settings... or w/e the message says... Also make sure you have AB beta 14... open properties and allow voltage monitoring & control.


----------



## Jared Pace

Did anybody get Vdroop / LLC disabled for solid 1.3v?


----------



## Evange

I wonder what will happen once AB Beta 14 expires...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I of course want to push my voltage as high as is safely possible!!!
> 
> My titans are both cooled with universal blocks, the VRM are cooled by large copper VRAM sinks and fans are blowing on them. The VRAM are cooled by aluminum sinks (the vrm on top of the GPU are cooled by the same aluminum sinks).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all ambient temps were between 24c and 26c
> all temp testing was done with a thermal ir gun to the hottest part of the pcb behind the vrm.
> Gpu temps remained under 40c at all times.
> 
> *To simulate my pre volt mod conditions I set the modded afterburner to:*
> 
> 1.21v in afterburner (MOSTLY FLUCTUATING BETWEEN 1.188, 1.194 AND 1.20v (mostly between the first 2 and both cards do the same
> 1137 mhz core
> 
> VRM peaked between 74c and 76c
> 
> *I then set afterburner to 1.25v*
> 
> running 1.25v under load 1.22-1.235v
> 1202mhz core
> vrm were hitting 80c (peaking)
> 
> *Minumum voltage necessary for 1202 stable clocks:*
> 
> ok I found I need to set voltage to 1.244 in afterburner to be stable in valley 1.238 crashed and 1.244 is the next step up
> 
> that setting gives me 1.256v at idle and fluctuations between 1.219 - 1.225 and 1.231 at load
> 
> VRM temps did hit 85c after running valley for a while in
> 
> 26c ambient temps.
> 
> I could chart out the increase scale between voltage and core bumps, but it wont help those with stock vrm cooling NOR those with full cover WB's.
> 
> Adding some info to the thread!
> Love to hear thoughts on those vrm (pcb) temps!!!!!!


Great work! Even without DMM we can know that this voltage softmod is really working to some extent as the VRM temperatures increased by a significant amount.


----------



## skupples

Yeah, about that 

couldn't bring my self to spend 25$ on a set of allen keys at the local beach hardware store, so i'm ordering some.

I'll be posting legit proof, just not til next week now... lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I wonder what will happen once AB Beta 14 expires...


Expire? I didn't know AB beta's expired, but if that's the case all changes should migrate to the next version. We may just have to re-crack.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Great work! Even without DMM we can know that this voltage softmod is really working to some extent as the VRM temperatures increased by a significant amount.


Seeing the increase in stable clocks I think we have known it is working for quite a while









We just need to see how much VDROOP there really is and define save voltage/temps for benching/gaming


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Has anyone posted a video or a picture guide on how to open and clean the reference GTX titan? I have had two from EVGA since launch and I think it is time they received their dusting.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I of course want to push my voltage as high as is safely possible!!!
> 
> My titans are both cooled with universal blocks, the VRM are cooled by large copper VRAM sinks and fans are blowing on them. The VRAM are cooled by aluminum sinks (the vrm on top of the GPU are cooled by the same aluminum sinks).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all ambient temps were between 24c and 26c
> all temp testing was done with a thermal ir gun to the hottest part of the pcb behind the vrm.
> Gpu temps remained under 40c at all times.
> 
> *To simulate my pre volt mod conditions I set the modded afterburner to:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.21v in afterburner (MOSTLY FLUCTUATING BETWEEN 1.188, 1.194 AND 1.20v (mostly between the first 2 and both cards do the same
> 1137 mhz core
> 
> VRM peaked between 74c and 76c
> 
> *I then set afterburner to 1.25v*
> 
> running 1.25v under load 1.22-1.235v
> 1202mhz core
> vrm were hitting 80c (peaking)
> 
> *Minumum voltage necessary for 1202 stable clocks:*
> 
> ok I found I need to set voltage to 1.244 in afterburner to be stable in valley 1.238 crashed and 1.244 is the next step up
> 
> that setting gives me 1.256v at idle and fluctuations between 1.219 - 1.225 and 1.231 at load
> 
> VRM temps did hit 85c after running valley for a while in
> 
> 26c ambient temps.
> 
> I could chart out the increase scale between voltage and core bumps, but it wont help those with stock vrm cooling NOR those with full cover WB's.
> 
> Adding some info to the thread!
> Love to hear thoughts on those vrm (pcb) temps!!!!!!


I thank you for those infos.
It's safe to say that those running full waterblocks and custom air/water setups don't have to worry about VRM temps at least until 1.25v. Those VRMs must stay under 120C maximum, and they are not even hitting 90C.

The only thing that we should worry is life span and running 1.3v at all times. Those running stock cooler should stay away from this mod.

It would be great if you could do a quick 1.3v test under valley. If it stays under 100C we might be ok. ( we have to consider valley is not the hardest on vrms... )


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, about that
> 
> couldn't bring my self to spend 25$ on a set of allen keys at the local beach hardware store, so i'm ordering some.
> 
> I'll be posting legit proof, just not til next week now... lol.
> 
> 
> Expire? I didn't know AB beta's expired, but if that's the case all changes should migrate to the next version. We may just have to re-crack.


Yup they expire. Also, Unwinder needs permission from MSI before he can release ANY version of Afterburner. That's the reason why some versions of AB take a long time to be available for download.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I thank you for those infos.
> It's safe to say that those running full waterblocks and custom air/water setups don't have to worry about VRM temps at least until 1.25v. Those VRMs must stay under 120C maximum, and they are not even hitting 90C.
> 
> The only thing that we should worry is life span and running 1.3v at all times. Those running stock cooler should stay away from this mod.
> 
> It would be great if you could do a quick 1.3v test under valley. If it stays under 100C we might be ok. ( we have to consider valley is not the hardest on vrms... )


Tiny bit scared to run at 1.3v *let me see if I can get up the courage*!!!

Keep in mind those temps are taken from behind the vrm's on the PCB I would imagine the actual VRM's to run a little hotter than what I am reading...

I just ran some crysis 3 at 1.21v and 1137 (same as before the mod)
reported load voltages after vdroob (same as previous post)
VRM PCB temp 84c

1202 mhz 1.244v
again same voltage as reported in previous post after vdroop
VRM PCB temp 88-90c

VRAM in both runs was plus 450
_AMBIENT TEMPS in both runs was 28c (a little higher than with valley runs)_
*I would feel a little better about my tests if I could see some one with a full cover block and no backplate compare temps at same voltages and speeds (or near enough to)







*

Yeah I would say of you have a reference cooler STAY AWAY from this mod!!!!

edit:
Regarding lifespan are you referring to the GPU itself or the VRM?
I do not see 1.25 or even 1.3v being a big issue for the gpu, but I have no real idea regarding the vrm!!!
If they do not burn out quick and they are "bellow their rated temp limits" are there any other factors that could cause them to fail in the mid term? for example the amount of current going thru them etc?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13750_50#post_20650343
> 
> Was to lazy to find the OP in Titan thread, but heres a quote of the OP.
> 
> If you are running multiple cards you have to drop the code into each of the "VEN_" configs.
> 
> you know you have won when MSI prompts you to re-boot to detect default settings... or w/e the message says... Also make sure you have AB beta 14... open properties and allow voltage monitoring & control.


Thanks mate.

So pretty much a BETA afterburner version and a crack makes it possible. Very nice. I'll get onto it tonight and report back with my results. Time to slap those GTX 780 Classified owners in the face and re take the valley top 10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yup they expire. Also, Unwinder needs permission from MSI before he can release ANY version of Afterburner. That's the reason why some versions of AB take a long time to be available for download.


It possible to get around the expiration? Because that'll suck.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> So pretty much a BETA afterburner version and a crack makes it possible. Very nice. I'll get onto it tonight and report back with my results. Time to slap those GTX 780 Classified owners in the face and re take the valley top 10.
> 
> 
> It possible to get around the expiration? Because that'll suck.


Unfortunately no. You just have to wait for a new version. Unwinder is pretty fast in coming up with the new versions but the approval time often holds back the release.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Unfortunately no. You just have to wait for a new version. Unwinder is pretty fast in coming up with the new versions but the approval time often holds back the release.


Dam that sucks. So no guarantee that the new versions will have the possibility of this hack working again. Unless the afterburner final version for GTX 780 Lightning still allows it.

Will have to get to benchmarking and set a good score while I still can.


----------



## cravinmild

How does that work. The program stops working at at X date?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> How does that work. The program stops working at at X date?


Yes, when expired they will give this message



To keep using the same AB, windows time can be set back to before it expired. I still do this fairly often, some afterburner versions are better than others.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So, they finally came out with a Quadro K6000, aka, full enabled Titan with 2880 cores.

However, is it realistic that there will be a fully enabled Geforce GK110? considering the slight 3-6 fps difference between a 780 and Titan, and that was 2 clusters in favor of the Titan. We're only talking about one more cluster for the full fat GK110, so there won't be a Ultra Titan?


----------



## skupples

btw, auto voltage is pretty broken in AB with this little trick...



precX and MSI AB both use the rivatuner program.


----------



## 45nm

I haven't ordered the pair yet but the EVGA titan's are really hard to come by here. I would have to order from two different retailers just to complete the pair if I wanted the EVGA one.

However the Asus Titan's are more readily available. The question is whether I should possibly pick the Asus or the Evga based on customer service or whether I should consider an extended warranty if I choose the Asus Titan's seeing as how their RMA process has become.

I have to decide very soon (by the 26th) and order them and then assemble them into my system.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Dam that sucks. So no guarantee that the new versions will have the possibility of this hack working again. Unless the afterburner final version for GTX 780 Lightning still allows it.
> 
> Will have to get to benchmarking and set a good score while I still can.


I'm pretty sure guru3d people (unwinder?) and the MSI AB people worked together on this, no?

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html

That's how they put it here.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, when expired they will give this message
> 
> 
> 
> To keep using the same AB, windows time can be set back to before it expired. I still do this fairly often, some afterburner versions are better than others.


Ive seen that before. Had no idea and figured it had corrupted from overclocking ( slams forehead into desk-stupid stupid stupid).

Thanks







ive just learned something


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I of course want to push my voltage as high as is safely possible!!!
> 
> My titans are both cooled with universal blocks, the VRM are cooled by large copper VRAM sinks and fans are blowing on them. The VRAM are cooled by aluminum sinks (the vrm on top of the GPU are cooled by the same aluminum sinks).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all ambient temps were between 24c and 26c
> all temp testing was done with a thermal ir gun to the hottest part of the pcb behind the vrm.
> Gpu temps remained under 40c at all times.
> 
> *To simulate my pre volt mod conditions I set the modded afterburner to:*
> 
> 1.21v in afterburner (MOSTLY FLUCTUATING BETWEEN 1.188, 1.194 AND 1.20v (mostly between the first 2 and both cards do the same
> 1137 mhz core
> 
> VRM peaked between 74c and 76c
> 
> *I then set afterburner to 1.25v*
> 
> running 1.25v under load 1.22-1.235v
> 1202mhz core
> vrm were hitting 80c (peaking)
> 
> *Minumum voltage necessary for 1202 stable clocks:*
> 
> ok I found I need to set voltage to 1.244 in afterburner to be stable in valley 1.238 crashed and 1.244 is the next step up
> 
> that setting gives me 1.256v at idle and fluctuations between 1.219 - 1.225 and 1.231 at load
> 
> VRM temps did hit 85c after running valley for a while in
> 
> 26c ambient temps.
> 
> I could chart out the increase scale between voltage and core bumps, but it wont help those with stock vrm cooling NOR those with full cover WB's.
> 
> Adding some info to the thread!
> Love to hear thoughts on those vrm (pcb) temps!!!!!!


what are you using to measure vrm temps?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> what are you using to measure vrm temps?


I believed he said an IR gun.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> what are you using to measure vrm temps?


From the original post
Quote:


> all ambient temps were between 24c and 26c
> all temp testing was done with a thermal ir gun to the hottest part of the pcb behind the vrm.
> Gpu temps remained under 40c at all times.


Yeah I mentioned ir gun to back of the pcb directly behind vrms







was in the post, but easy to miss


----------



## Jared Pace

Heads up if you are getting below 1.3v because of Vdroop while under 100% load - you can now get a little higher clock & voltage with LLC disabled:
Quote:


> Now when we can read VRMs directly, i can see an awful Vdroop from 1.319v Idle to 1.250v Load...is it just my card or it's a normal behaviour for the reference ones(780), any feedback would be great.
> Yes, it is expected NCP4206 behavior. The VRM supports programmable loadline calibration and it is enabled by default. There won't be any GUI control for it in MSI Afterburner, but you can use /WI (Write I2C) similar to /RI commands to access VRM directly and disable it. But unfortunately I cannot provide any NCP4206 programming details/datasheets here, you have to find it on your own if you need to control LLC.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Heads up if you are getting below 1.3v because of Vdroop while under 100% load - you can now get a little higher clock & voltage with LLC disabled:


Nice! Any kind souls can guide us through this?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Nice! Any kind souls can guide us through this?


Yeah it's all good and well telling us we need to disable LLC but how...

Anyways my experience with the 1.3v softmod.

4770K 4600mhz
GTX Titan 1.275v 1293mhz core 36049mhz memory
85.8 FPS 3590 score





Not bad. Was stable at 1202mhz and 3600mhz with 1.212 before so thats a nice gain for only 0.63v. Had higher scores but afterburner isn't saving my screenshots for some reason.

And what's this I now hear about a 1.36v softmod?


----------



## _REAPER_

I am still trying to decide need QUAD SLI I am still waiting on the 3rd one to come in.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, auto voltage is pretty broken in AB with this little trick...
> 
> precX and MSI AB both use the rivatuner program.


I ticked the button for voltage unlock and left the slider as is for normal operation. Seemed to be operating normally to me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah it's all good and well telling us we need to disable LLC but how...
> 
> Anyways my experience with the 1.3v softmod.
> 
> 4770K 4600mhz
> GTX Titan 1.275v 1293mhz core 36049mhz memory
> 85.8 FPS 3590 score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Was stable at 1202mhz and 3600mhz with 1.212 before so thats a nice gain for only 0.63v. Had higher scores but afterburner isn't saving my screenshots for some reason.
> 
> And what's this I now hear about a 1.36v softmod?


What? 1.36? Zombies?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I ticked the button for voltage unlock and left the slider as is for normal operation. Seemed to be operating normally to me.


Setting voltage is non issue, it's the actual "auto" setting (slider to the left) that's causing the issue. Not a big deal, made a .900v profile for idle and web browsing, and a 1.2 for gaming.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm really anxious to try this soft mod when i get back to home base and measure the actual mV -for me, this is a requirement.... So i've been studying the pcb pictures of the titans posted at hwbot (kindly provided by occamsrazor







) and i do not see the measurement points for "c88" on the backside of the pcb. I'm sure This capacitor(?) is covered by my ek blocks. Has ANYONE actually used these pictures as a guide to measure NVVDD. If yes, where did you measure from?

Also, as i posted back at http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13570#post_20637558 (post 13574) if i scan the backside pcb of either of my two titans with a laser/IR thermometer (fluke mini60) the area in the red box in the above post is the hottest spot on the entire pcb. E "circle 10" "HF" area. Will het mid 60s when benching and during BF3 at 4K.

So, what i'm saying is ... I'm chicken! I want to know the nvvdd before subjecting the vrm to heavy use with the softmod. IF there are backside solder points for "c88", i should be able to do this sometime this weekend. Back in the US tomorrow morning.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm just sort of hoping that this mod goes more mainstream soon and gets the bugs worked out before I use it. I don't really want to use a semi-broken and hacked AB for daily use. Wish they could mod Precision to work with voltage increase...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm just sort of hoping that this mod goes more mainstream soon and gets the bugs worked out before I use it. I don't really want to use a semi-broken and hacked AB for daily use. Wish they could mod Precision to work with voltage increase...


I have a feeling that Nvidia will eventually figure out a way to block this mod with new driver updates. No way they are happy their 1.212v lock is being circumvented.

Edit: I am sure they are watching right now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have a feeling that Nvidia will eventually figure out a way to block this mod with new driver updates. No way they are happy their 1.212v lock is being circumvented.
> 
> Edit: I am sure they are watching right now.


Manuel_G didn't seem very happy in his post. "this softmod does nothing!"

speaking of drivers, 326.80 seems pretty solid.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Manuel_G didn't seem very happy in his post. "this softmod does nothing!"
> 
> speaking of drivers, 326.80 seems pretty solid.


Now that its known that the voltage regulator can be programmed and that there is lots of "someones" out there that KNOW how to do it, its a matter of time until someone gets out a program to do it if the AB hack gets blocked by nvidia drivers!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, auto voltage is pretty broken in AB with this little trick...
> 
> 
> 
> precX and MSI AB both use the rivatuner program.


Nop, they´re based on the same program, rivatuner, but actually evolved a bit differently in programming, thats precisely why the mod doesnt work with precisonX!

Cheers

Ed

"It won't work in Precision. Furthermore, Precision won't even display altered voltage on the graphs because it is coded to read voltages via NVIDIA driver only, it doesn't support direct access to VRM like Afterburner does." Unwinder


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah it's all good and well telling us we need to disable LLC but how...


Same way you did the 1.212-> 1.319 voltage increase. Get Afterburner & use the Write & Read I2C interface commands. Use the Titan PCB's Voltage controller datasheet & find out which values correlate to LLC. I don't know how so I cannot tell you, but once you find out which numbers control Vdroop & LLC, you can edit them. Couple people at Guru3d have done it now in the AB thread. I just saw that 1.6 is possible too, although probably requires an ePower, poor man's Pot & Cap mod supplement like FTW420's card. Nvidia's memory voltage should be there as well as long as Vmem is on a programmable controller, so bump the mem voltage for that stable 7ghz+ mem. Realistically only do this stuff with a full waterblock. _Be warned_ that you will damage your card over time, and increase the risk of frying it instantly, voiding your warranty & losing your 1k investment. The board is only designed with hardware specified to handle those originally intended voltage & current targets. You guys are already way overloading the boards by unlocking that initial voltage step in Precision. Going from the ~1090mv-1170mv range with throttling & boost active to the Engineering bioses with throttling & boost disabled and unlocking the 1200mv range was a big step. Then there is even more danger going from 1200mv to 1212-1250mv range. Now there's chat about 1319-1600mv, and dead cards @1300mv+. At some point the ASIC & mosfets have to give, and if you're disabling over current protection, over voltage protection & throttling & safety mechanisms, then the inevitable will happen.

Guy a few pages back mentions he has 40C core & IRT 85C VRM area. So if you're on air at 70-80C core you're probably well over 120C on your VRMs when using these high voltages. Heat will degrade the chips & increase electromigration, but voltage is what causes the pop. You could turn it on and be dead 2 seconds later without even heating up the card, just from a power spike. OCP/OVP were intended to operate within spec designated by the driver (<1.21). So don't do this at all if you want to avoid Insta-Death, just know it's there and it's possible if you're crazy. Remember GTX590.
I started a thread about software voltage control 5 years ago at Xtremesystems forums before Afterburner & Precision existed. Us newbs without soldering irons used to use Rivatuner & similar commands to edit voltage on 3870's & GTX 280s thanks to a poster named "Just a geek" when Volterra programmable buck controllers came out, petitioned that a "GUI slider" style feature became available to control voltage like core clocks were controlled... a few years later & now there's AB, Trixx, OCguru, Precision, etc & mods like this! haha.

I expect someone is willing .... perhaps CallsignVega or FTW420 will try it out. ;p


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Same way you did the 1.212-> 1.319 voltage increase. Get Afterburner & use the Write & Read I2C interface commands. Use the Titan PCB's Voltage controller datasheet & find out which values correlate to LLC. I don't know how so I cannot tell you, but once you find out which numbers control Vdroop & LLC, you can edit them. Couple people at Guru3d have done it now in the AB thread. I just saw that 1.6 is possible too, although probably requires an ePower, poor man's Pot & Cap mod supplement like FTW420's card. Nvidia's memory voltage should be there as well as long as Vmem is on a programmable controller, so bump the mem voltage for that stable 7ghz+ mem. Realistically only do this stuff with a full waterblock. _Be warned_ that you will damage your card over time, and increase the risk of frying it instantly, voiding your warranty & losing your 1k investment. The board is only designed with hardware specified to handle those originally intended voltage & current targets. You guys are already way overloading the boards by unlocking that initial voltage step in Precision. Going from the ~1090mv-1170mv range with throttling & boost active to the Engineering bioses with throttling & boost disabled and unlocking the 1200mv range was a big step. Then there is even more danger going from 1200mv to 1212-1250mv range. *Now there's chat about 1319-1600mv, and dead cards @1300mv+. At some point the ASIC & mosfets have to give, and if you're disabling over current protection, over voltage protection & throttling & safety mechanisms, then the inevitable will happen.
> *
> Guy a few pages back mentions he has 40C core & IRT 85C VRM area. So if you're on air at 70-80C core you're probably well over 120C on your VRMs when using these high voltages. Heat will degrade the chips & increase electromigration, but voltage is what causes the pop. You could turn it on and be dead 2 seconds later without even heating up the card, just from a power spike. OCP/OVP were intended to operate within spec designated by the driver (<1.21). So don't do this at all if you want to avoid Insta-Death, just know it's there and it's possible if you're crazy. Remember GTX590.
> I started a thread about software voltage control 5 years ago at Xtremesystems forums before Afterburner & Precision existed. Us newbs without soldering irons used to use Rivatuner & similar commands to edit voltage on 3870's & GTX 280s thanks to a poster named "Just a geek" when Volterra programmable buck controllers came out, petitioned that a "GUI slider" style feature became available to control voltage like core clocks were controlled... a few years later & now there's AB, Trixx, OCguru, Precision, etc & mods like this! haha.
> 
> I expect someone is willing .... perhaps CallsignVega or FTW420 will try it out. ;p


Shhhhhhhhhhh... I want to hear the people that can't seem to read well complain about their dead Titan after giving it 1.6v on air.









You know it is going to happen and then the whining will begin.


----------



## skupples

I would LOVE to be able to play with mem voltage. Build a custom Vram cooler for the back of titans...



The magic numbers.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Ugh, I just want to know how to get rid of the vdroop, the 1.6v is irrelevant to me


----------



## Jared Pace

You need the 4206 6-phase Datasheet. Looks like this: (This is the 4208 8-phase)


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> You need the 4206 6-phase Datasheet. Looks like this: (This is the 4208 8-phase)


O.M.G I want all that for my titans but who's installed


----------



## Evange

Any EE people here to guide us?


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am still trying to decide need QUAD SLI I am still waiting on the 3rd one to come in.


Do you have an UPS? Damn power outages were pissing me off trying to OC lol.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Any EE people here to guide us?


Yes only....The god.just kidding. It looks very difficult to do it and if someone can to guide us...I will not do it I' m afraid that I kill my cards


----------



## cravinmild

I love this forum- always exciting and scary at the same time


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm really anxious to try this soft mod when i get back to home base and measure the actual mV -for me, this is a requirement.... So i've been studying the pcb pictures of the titans posted at hwbot (kindly provided by occamsrazor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i do not see the measurement points for "c88" on the backside of the pcb. I'm sure This capacitor(?) is covered by my ek blocks. Has ANYONE actually used these pictures as a guide to measure NVVDD. If yes, where did you measure from?
> 
> Also, as i posted back at http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13570#post_20637558 (post 13574) if i scan the backside pcb of either of my two titans with a laser/IR thermometer (fluke mini60) the area in the red box in the above post is the hottest spot on the entire pcb. E "circle 10" "HF" area. Will het mid 60s when benching and during BF3 at 4K.
> 
> So, what i'm saying is ... I'm chicken! I want to know the nvvdd before subjecting the vrm to heavy use with the softmod. IF there are backside solder points for "c88", i should be able to do this sometime this weekend. Back in the US tomorrow morning.


The caps on the front for voltage read are all surface mount, nothing going through to the backside. You could try testing continuity from the read points on the front caps to see if anything on the back will work, my card is a bit too altered to check it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> You need the 4206 6-phase Datasheet. Looks like this: (This is the 4208 8-phase)


I have tried to find the full datasheet for the ncp4206, all I could find was a pinout, nothing that will help for programming. Think the datasheet is still NDA.


----------



## OccamRazor

*Interesting stuff to read!*







Take heed, Unwinder is never wrong about his work, if i got tired of the stupid newbies that insult his work and are insolent with him, i imagine how he feels! Alexei, if you are reading this (i know youre going to!







), and i believe im speaking in everybody's name that truly enjoys your work, *THANK YOU/SPASIBA!*









" Now when we can read VRMs directly, i can see an awful Vdroop from 1.319v Idle to 1.250v Load...is it just my card or it's a normal behaviour for the reference ones(780), any feedback would be great."

"Yes, it is expected NCP4206 behavior. The VRM supports programmable loadline calibration and it is enabled by default. There won't be any GUI control for it in MSI Afterburner, but you can use /WI (Write I2C) similar to /RI commands to access VRM directly and disable it. But unfortunately I cannot provide any NCP4206 programming details/datasheets here, you have to find it on your own if you need to control LLC." *Unwinder*

"Interesting and fishy news, NVIDIA rep bothered to comment NCP4206 voltage control:

"Originally Posted by ManuelG_at_NVIDIA View Post

From our finding, the soft mod does not actually do anything. The program is not reporting the actual voltage. When we tried it, the actual voltage of the GPU did not exeed 1.2. Custom VBIOS is another story and can damage your GPU. Just reporting our findings for the soft mod."

I'd love to see two simple questions answered right from NV:

- That "does not actually do anything" is actually target VID write to NCP4206 VOUT_COMMAND register and setting VID_EN bits of two config registers, which conforms to NCP4206 voltage override specs. Do you want to say that your NCP4206 are some special editions that cannot be programmed according to standard NCP specs?
- That "not reporting the actual voltage" is actually readback from NCP4206 READ_VOUT register. Assuming that programming voltage simply doesn't work and mod does nothing, do you also want to say that the chip itself is improperly measuring its output voltage? And which is magically changing only when you "do not actually do anything"? *Unwinder*

"Comments given there are plain wrong. AUTO is not AB mode, AB doesn't take any control on voltage regulator when AUTO is selected, voltage is driven by VID pins of NCP4206 in this mode. And nothing is broken there. The only change with default voltage control (which is taking place when no CFG edit is applied) is that you see VRM output rather than target voltage on the graph.
BTW due to such comments we locked direct VRM voltage monitoring via CHL8228 during RADEON 7970 launch. Seeing LLC on output voltage graphs is too confusing for many users and results in stupid claims like "AB drops voltage". *Unwinder*


----------



## dpoverlord

New build for my TRI SLI Titans is in... Just waiting on the CPU.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> New build for my TRI SLI Titans is in... Just waiting on the CPU.


The r4e & titans are sweet, but if you are hoping for good system memory overclocks, those sticks may disappoint.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The r4e & titans are sweet, but if you are hoping for good system memory overclocks, those sticks may disappoint.


what sticks would you recommend?


----------



## Zawarudo

Code:



Code:


Loadline Setting
The Loadline is programmable over the I2
C on the
NCP4206. It is programmed using the Loadline Calibration
(0xDE) and Loadline Set (0xDF) commands. The Loadline
can be adjusted between 0% and 100% of the external RCSA.
In this example RCSA = 1 m. RO needs to be 0.8 m,
therefore programming the Loadline Calibration + Loadline
Set register to give a combined percentage of 80% will set
the RO to 0.8 m.
Table 2. Loadline Commands
Code Loadline (as a percentage of RCSA)
0 0000 0%
0 0001 3.226%
1 0000 51.6% = default
1 0001 53.3%
1 1110 96.7%
1 1111 100%

Also:

Code:



Code:


0xDE R/W 0x10 Loadline Calibration 1 This value sets the internal loadline attenuation DAC calibration
value. The maximum loadline is controlled externally by setting the
gain of the current sense amplifier as explained in the applications
section. This maximum loadline can then be adjusted from 100% to
0% in 30 steps. Each LSB represents a 3.226% change in the load
line.

00000 = No Load Line
10000 = 51.6% of external load line
11111 = 100% of external Loadline

0xDF R/W 0x00 Loadline Set 1 This value sets the internal loadline attenuation DAC value. The
maximum loadline is controlled externally by setting the gain of the
current sense amplifier as explained in the applications section.
This maximum loadline can then be adjusted from 100% to 0% in
30 steps. Each LSB represents a 3.226% change in the load line.

00000 = No Load Line
10000 = 51.6% of external load line
11111 = 100% of external load Line

Don't ask me where I got that from, Just tell me it can be used to sort out the vdroop


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> W
> what sticks would you recommend?


I don't plan on overclocking the memory since it's not worth the time for 1-5% but I got the 32GB for around $242, good deal no?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I don't plan on overclocking the memory since it's not worth the time for 1-5% but I got the 32GB for around $242, good deal no?


I say that's a good deal. 8GB is plenty for me, but I went with 16 anyways. What I wanna do for my 4930k is get another 16gb kit, but faster maybe 2800mhz or so, for benchmarks.

I'm liking this Overclocking thing, and I've learned a lot in this forum, but its an expensive hobby.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> W
> what sticks would you recommend?


It always depends on the use, if after high frequency then memory with hynix ICs will clock higher, for benching superpi samsung ICs do tighter timings at good frequency. Good memory gets expensive, it is hard to recommend expensive kits if they won't get pushed for the benchies.
Benching is where better memory stands out, in daily tasks things may be quicker, but it isn't really noticeable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I don't plan on overclocking the memory since it's not worth the time for 1-5% but I got the 32GB for around $242, good deal no?


The price is good, i didn't really pay attention to the 32Gb (memory overclocking junkies don't usually run that much), just looking at the sticks & saw they had Nanya ICs which usually aren't particularly good overclockers.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It always depends on the use, if after high frequency then memory with hynix ICs will clock higher, for benching superpi samsung ICs do tighter timings at good frequency. Good memory gets expensive, it is hard to recommend expensive kits if they won't get pushed for the benchies.
> Benching is where better memory stands out, in daily tasks things may be quicker, but it isn't really noticeable.
> The price is good, i didn't really pay attention to the 32Gb (memory overclocking junkies don't usually run that much), just looking at the sticks & saw they had Nanya ICs which usually aren't particularly good overclockers.


Gotcha, thanks for the input.


----------



## Zawarudo

Nevermind, sorted the vdroop issue myself. Incoming thread


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Loadline Setting
> The Loadline is programmable over the I2
> C on the
> NCP4206. It is programmed using the Loadline Calibration
> (0xDE) and Loadline Set (0xDF) commands. The Loadline
> can be adjusted between 0% and 100% of the external RCSA.
> In this example RCSA = 1 m. RO needs to be 0.8 m,
> therefore programming the Loadline Calibration + Loadline
> Set register to give a combined percentage of 80% will set
> the RO to 0.8 m.
> Table 2. Loadline Commands
> Code Loadline (as a percentage of RCSA)
> 0 0000 0%
> 0 0001 3.226%
> 1 0000 51.6% = default
> 1 0001 53.3%
> 1 1110 96.7%
> 1 1111 100%
> 
> Also:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0xDE R/W 0x10 Loadline Calibration 1 This value sets the internal loadline attenuation DAC calibration
> value. The maximum loadline is controlled externally by setting the
> gain of the current sense amplifier as explained in the applications
> section. This maximum loadline can then be adjusted from 100% to
> 0% in 30 steps. Each LSB represents a 3.226% change in the load
> line.
> 
> 00000 = No Load Line
> 10000 = 51.6% of external load line
> 11111 = 100% of external Loadline
> 
> 0xDF R/W 0x00 Loadline Set 1 This value sets the internal loadline attenuation DAC value. The
> maximum loadline is controlled externally by setting the gain of the
> current sense amplifier as explained in the applications section.
> This maximum loadline can then be adjusted from 100% to 0% in
> 30 steps. Each LSB represents a 3.226% change in the load line.
> 
> 00000 = No Load Line
> 10000 = 51.6% of external load line
> 11111 = 100% of external load Line
> 
> Don't ask me where I got that from, Just tell me it can be used to sort out the vdroop


Nice! I'll try to figure it out...


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Nice! I'll try to figure it out...


It's cool, i've figured it out mate. Posting a thread about it as we speak







incoming happiness!


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> It's cool, i've figured it out mate. Posting a thread about it as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> incoming happiness!


Great work mate.

Let me know when you're done, anyone figure out how to increase the memory voltage also? My memory needs help.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Same way you did the 1.212-> 1.319 voltage increase. Get Afterburner & use the Write & Read I2C interface commands. Use the Titan PCB's Voltage controller datasheet & find out which values correlate to LLC. I don't know how so I cannot tell you, but once you find out which numbers control Vdroop & LLC, you can edit them. Couple people at Guru3d have done it now in the AB thread. I just saw that 1.6 is possible too, although probably requires an ePower, poor man's Pot & Cap mod supplement like FTW420's card. Nvidia's memory voltage should be there as well as long as Vmem is on a programmable controller, so bump the mem voltage for that stable 7ghz+ mem. Realistically only do this stuff with a full waterblock. _Be warned_ that you will damage your card over time, and increase the risk of frying it instantly, voiding your warranty & losing your 1k investment. The board is only designed with hardware specified to handle those originally intended voltage & current targets. You guys are already way overloading the boards by unlocking that initial voltage step in Precision. Going from the ~1090mv-1170mv range with throttling & boost active to the Engineering bioses with throttling & boost disabled and unlocking the 1200mv range was a big step. Then there is even more danger going from 1200mv to 1212-1250mv range. Now there's chat about 1319-1600mv, and dead cards @1300mv+. At some point the ASIC & mosfets have to give, and if you're disabling over current protection, over voltage protection & throttling & safety mechanisms, then the inevitable will happen.
> 
> Guy a few pages back mentions he has 40C core & IRT 85C VRM area. So if you're on air at 70-80C core you're probably well over 120C on your VRMs when using these high voltages. Heat will degrade the chips & increase electromigration, but voltage is what causes the pop. You could turn it on and be dead 2 seconds later without even heating up the card, just from a power spike. OCP/OVP were intended to operate within spec designated by the driver (<1.21). So don't do this at all if you want to avoid Insta-Death, just know it's there and it's possible if you're crazy. Remember GTX590.
> I started a thread about software voltage control 5 years ago at Xtremesystems forums before Afterburner & Precision existed. Us newbs without soldering irons used to use Rivatuner & similar commands to edit voltage on 3870's & GTX 280s thanks to a poster named "Just a geek" when Volterra programmable buck controllers came out, petitioned that a "GUI slider" style feature became available to control voltage like core clocks were controlled... a few years later & now there's AB, Trixx, OCguru, Precision, etc & mods like this! haha.
> 
> I expect someone is willing .... perhaps CallsignVega or FTW420 will try it out. ;p


Got ample cooling for my card. Doesn't climb over 36deg in valley at 1.275v. Someone tell me how and I'll do it, wouldnt go above 1.325v though. Extra memory voltage would be awesome. Would like to get 7500-8000mhz at 1.65v if possible.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Great work mate.
> 
> Let me know when you're done, anyone figure out how to increase the memory voltage also? My memory needs help.


Just finishing my write-up. I'm going to have a look at the memory next


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Just finishing my write-up. I'm going to have a look at the memory next


I'm waiting for this


----------



## Zawarudo

All done, it's in the main Nvidia section.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> All done, it's in the main Nvidia section.


----------



## thestache

LLC disabled and I've gotten this. No point trying to go higher without more memory voltage the core is high but the memory is holding it back.

thestache --- 4770K 4600mhz --- GTX Titan 1.325v 1320mhz core 3758mhz memory --- 87.5 FPS 3659 score


----------



## OccamRazor

Here it is guys to disable LLC:

*
"msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,00

That sets it if your reply is 41 on the /ri3 command, just change it to /wi4 if your card uses the /ri4 command to get the 41 reply (just like the config file, it will match to what you're using there as 3 or 4 before the 20h). I then added it to a batch file like this:

Quote:
echo off
START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,DE,00
EXIT
and put it in your startup folder. This disables LLC until you reboot, and obviously if you put the batch file in your startup folder it'll re-do it every time you reboot."*

All credit goes to "GoldenTiger"@ Guru3D.com forums!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Baasha

Man, all this "new" action in the Titan thread and I'm left watching from the sidelines!









I really wish I could bump up the voltage slightly (1.225V or so) on my Titans but they are sandwiched (4-Way SLI) and I have only air-cooling. 

So people with water-cooling are getting their Titans to run @ 1300Mhz? I guess only Vega is running 4-Way water-cooled Titans. There are a few others on the forums with 4-Way (including yours truly) but we have only stock/air-cooling. BOO HOO!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Man, all this "new" action in the Titan thread and I'm left watching from the sidelines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I could bump up the voltage slightly (1.225V or so) on my Titans but they are sandwiched (4-Way SLI) and I have only air-cooling.
> 
> So people with water-cooling are getting their Titans to run @ 1300Mhz? I guess only Vega is running 4-Way water-cooled Titans. There are a few others on the forums with 4-Way (including yours truly) but we have only stock/air-cooling. BOO HOO!


this is the bad side when you go 3 or 4 way sli on stock air cooling . next time get three GPU and spend the rest on a custom water loop.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So tempted to try this out but I don't really want to run a rigged setup. I wish we could just get the voltage increase to 1.3V with normal functionality rather than having to set up profiles just to go between gaming and normal usage...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So tempted to try this out but I don't really want to run a rigged setup. I wish we could just get the voltage increase to 1.3V with normal functionality rather than having to set up profiles just to go between gaming and normal usage...


This.

Thanks for the info razer.

I find it hard to believe that's the same golden tiger who got banned from here for all that 780 vs titan flame.

I may be the winner of an used 785$ SC titan tomorrow morning!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This.
> 
> Thanks for the info razer.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that's the same golden tiger who got banned from here for all that 780 vs titan flame.
> 
> I may be the winner of an used 785$ SC titan tomorrow morning!


I just assume someone else told him how and he took the credit


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I just assume someone else told him how and he took the credit


this, no doubt.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This.
> 
> Thanks for the info razer.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that's the same golden tiger who got banned from here for all that 780 vs titan flame.
> 
> I may be the winner of an used 785$ SC titan tomorrow morning!


Dont think its the same guy, i was reading Unwinders thread and he was replying to all about the voltage regulator:

"GoldenTiger
Newbie
Posts: 25
Joined: 2002-04-04

#4642175 Posted on: 08/23/2013 12:11 AM
Thanks Unwinder, that tip about finding a datasheet was enough for me to get LLC disabled . No more vdroop . Tossed the command in a startup batch file and bingo!"

And i PM him, couple hour later he replied and told me how to disable LLC and he said he was going to post it in other forums as well, i replied that i would do it for him but give him full credit!

Cheers

Ed

PS: you're going "tri" Skupp?


----------



## provost

Its the same GT







and I do think that he figured it out. in any event, if he is willing to share, may be this tiger has changed its stripes, pardon the pun








or may be he did not know that you were a Titan owner


----------



## skyn3t

Just for curiosity, what is the default PT on titan bios and the higher PT on a vBios . I never opened it to look into it.,


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just for curiosity, what is the default PT on titan bios and the higher PT on a vBios . I never opened it to look into it.,


106 default and 110 with modded bios. i have been meaning to ask whether someone has a higher modded pt of say 130 0r 150, and if they are willing to share it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Its the same GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I do think that he figured it out. in any event, if he is willing to share, may be this tiger has changed its stripes, pardon the pun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or may be he did not know that you were a Titan owner


I specifically told him I has titans and in a matter of hours replied and gave all the info, so I don't think it's the and guy but one can never know, but everyone has the right to be wrong so I'm not passing jugement!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 105 default and 110 with modded bios. i have been meaning to ask whether someone has a higher modded pt of say 130 0r 150, and if they are willing to share it


I thought svl7 bios was 350W (150PT)and naennons 150PT as well and engineering bios is over 380w and I thought that 350w is the highest PT the card accepts before the overcurrent protection kicks in! So, guys, am I thinking wrong?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I thought svl7 bios was 350W (150PT)and naennons 150PT as well and engineering bios is over 380w and I thought that 350w is the highest PT the card accepts before the overcurrent protection kicks in! So, guys, am I thinking wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I think you are right about T1 bios being 350w with a 110PT slider. i have not tried engineering bios yet. I did not know about the tdp throttling at 350W, but on stock bios i believe it is at 265w...i could be wrong...


----------



## fommof

In Ti bios 100%=350W so you don't even have to bother with the power taget slider at all.

That's it.


----------



## y2kcamaross

anyone with two cards figure how to stop vdrrop on both? ;p


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont think its the same guy, i was reading Unwinders thread and he was replying to all about the voltage regulator:
> 
> "GoldenTiger
> Newbie
> Posts: 25
> Joined: 2002-04-04
> 
> #4642175 Posted on: 08/23/2013 12:11 AM
> Thanks Unwinder, that tip about finding a datasheet was enough for me to get LLC disabled . No more vdroop . Tossed the command in a startup batch file and bingo!"
> 
> And i PM him, couple hour later he replied and told me how to disable LLC and he said he was going to post it in other forums as well, i replied that i would do it for him but give him full credit!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> PS: you're going "tri" Skupp?


I'm trying to! Bid ends in two hours, its already up to 800, i'm highest bidder, going no higher. I think they are up-bids though, as they only pushed me to my max.

Who knows, it could be the owner on a different account trying to make him self some money, as his other 2 cards are still at 775$(USD)

Though, I kinda hope i lose... Some one else has buy-it-now's, pre-xxl blocked for 950 & free shipping, which is about as much as I would spend blocking a stock one.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Nevermind, finally got both cards working sans vdroop!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I think you are right about T1 bios being 350w with a 110PT slider. i have not tried engineering bios yet. I did not know about the tdp throttling at 350W, but on stock bios i believe it is at 265w...i could be wrong...


As svl7 stated, you dont even have to touch the slider as i believe its already set in the bios, engineering bios scares me, its the only one that gives me coil whine, no other bios does that to my titans!
now im using svl7 v3 bios

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Nevermind, finally got both cards working sans vdroop!


Tell us about it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm trying to! Bid ends in two hours, its already up to 800, i'm highest bidder, going no higher. I think they are up-bids though, as they only pushed me to my max.
> 
> Who knows, it could be the owner on a different account trying to make him self some money, as his other 2 cards are still at 775$(USD)
> 
> Though, I kinda hope i lose... Some one else has buy-it-now's, pre-xxl blocked for 950 & free shipping, which is about as much as I would spend blocking a stock one.


take a look at this man, im thinking of going tri as well...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-SC-GTX-TITAN-WITH-EK-XXL-BLOCK-AND-BACKPLATE-/200955585476?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2ec9e2e3c4

Cheers

Ed


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tell us about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Before you input the command,you use /sg (select gpu) to select which GPU you are applying it to
so for instance youd open the command window and type msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,de,00 for GPU1 and for your second card youd input msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,de,00


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> take a look at this man, im thinking of going tri as well...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-SC-GTX-TITAN-WITH-EK-XXL-BLOCK-AND-BACKPLATE-/200955585476?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2ec9e2e3c4
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


That's the one i'm talking about... If i lose this auction today i'm just going to grab one of those. It's 100$ more then the epic OCN deal i passed up, but I don't think another one of those will come my way... It was all 780 hype that allowed those prices to come around.

This is also a month early, as I'm still waiting to move into the new house before I start any new projects, which lines up with Ivy-E quite well!

Some one is trying to sell modding services for 780/titan... I'd bet they are from these parts.

I assumed ebay would email me if some one upbid me, but I guess not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-SC-GTX-TITAN-WITH-EK-XXL-BLOCK-AND-BACKPLATE-/200955585476?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2ec9e2e3c4

He has it double listed (the one you linked) they originate in the states, so only 25$ shipping.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's the one i'm talking about... If i lose this auction today i'm just going to grab one of those. It's 100$ more then the epic OCN deal i passed up, but I don't think another one of those will come my way... It was all 780 hype that allowed those prices to come around.


if i can avoid taxes at customs ill probably buy one too...









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> if i can avoid taxes at customs ill probably buy one too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Off to work... Wish me luck! Maybe I can find an used XXL block on the cheap too.

I figured 3 titans at ~1200mhz beats 2 titans at max voltage any day, and will most likely cost me less in the long run... lol!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Before you input the command,you use /sg (select gpu) to select which GPU you are applying it to
> so for instance youd open the command window and type msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,de,00 for GPU1 and for your second card youd input msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,de,00


So if i were to do a batch file to put it in startup folder to disable LLC at every power up/shut down i would have to write something like this:

echo off
START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0/wi3,20,DE,00/sg1/wi3,20,DE,00
EXIT

Right?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So if i were to do a batch file to put it in startup folder to disable LLC at every power up/shut down i would have to write something like this:
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0/wi3,20,DE,00/sg1/wi3,20,DE,00
> EXIT
> 
> Right?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


yes but you'd want a space inbetween cards, so inbetween the 00 and /sg1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Off to work... Wish me luck! Maybe I can find an used XXL block on the cheap too.
> 
> I figured 3 titans at ~1200mhz beats 2 titans at max voltage any day, and will most likely cost me less in the long run... lol!


Good Luck my friend!!!!







(fingers crossed)









I bought one used XXL W/backplate in Sweden for 125$ Shipping included , new here they cost 194$ + plus 10$ delivery, so i saved 79$!








Thats what i think too, my titans can do [email protected] 1,28v all day but i prefer to have them [email protected],23v ( *X3*)



















































Cheers

Ed


----------



## y2kcamaross

check that, you'd also want a space inbetween /sgo and /wi3 and also inbetween /sg1 and /wi3
so itd be

c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00 /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> yes but you'd want a space inbetween cards, so inbetween the 00 and /sg1


Sorry, missed that bit...









Thanks for your help!
rep+1









Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm trying to! Bid ends in two hours, its already up to 800, i'm highest bidder, going no higher. I think they are up-bids though, as they only pushed me to my max.
> 
> Who knows, it could be the owner on a different account trying to make him self some money, as his other 2 cards are still at 775$(USD)
> 
> Though, I kinda hope i lose... Some one else has buy-it-now's, pre-xxl blocked for 950 & free shipping, which is about as much as I would spend blocking a stock one.


yeah that someone would be Gunslinger from HOF and HWbot rankings....am sure he abused..oops..used these cards well....








what's a deal with the owner selling two Titans on oc market place and looking for min 5 seller feedback. is that ebay seller feedback heat, or what?


----------



## OccamRazor

I wish I was in the US, you guys have no stupid excessive VAT taxes like we have here in EU, I got a very nice deal on a ASUS Titan for 950$ and that's over 200$ less of retail price here...

Ed


----------



## skupples

I WIIIIIIN... I feel like this seller may be lurking in the shadows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I wish I was in the US, you guys have no stupid excessive VAT taxes like we have here in EU, I got a very nice deal on a ASUS Titan for 950$ and that's over 200$ less of retail price here...
> 
> Ed


Not this week we don't, but were there's a Progressive leaning politician (from either party) There's a looming tax of some sort.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIIIIIIN... I feel like this seller may be lurking in the shadows.
> Not this week we don't, but were there's a Progressive leaning politician (from either party) There's a looming tax of some sort.


I thought you was skinnier a little bit







good auction buy


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I thought you was skinnier a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goof action buy


lololol!

Hopefully this card will at least keep up with my slowest existing card. It will end up sitting in the closet for 3 weeks after testing on air.


----------



## Swolern

Congrats Skupples!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> LLC disabled and I've gotten this. No point trying to go higher without more memory voltage the core is high but the memory is holding it back.
> 
> thestache --- 4770K 4600mhz --- GTX Titan 1.325v 1320mhz core 3758mhz memory --- 87.5 FPS 3659 score


Wow nice!! What is that, about 3% increased performance compared to LLC enabled.

Did you have zero Vdroop?


----------



## supermi

Hey GUYS!!

So a while back I posted some IR Thermometer temps of my PCB behind the VRM with my custom cooled titans (universal block and big copper heatsinks on VRM and fans blowing on them)
Yes I am still experimenting with fans to lower temps on the VRM.

Well with all this VRM roasting 1.3v LLC disabled goodness going on. I fealt scared with my custom cooling setup to push tooo hard with voltage especially for daily gaming and I did not hear back from people on their water cooled VRM temps. So I dug around a little (fingers crawling across google) and I found this.

These are VRM temps of varios titan full cover waterblocks at load:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It comes from this site: http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

That link in addition to the graph I shared here has VRM idle temps, as well as gpu temps.
GPU temps are what we all usually look at first, but with the sickly vrm's on this card and the GREAT work done to reclaim at least SOME of what Nvidia whitheld I think VRM temps are #1 and OHHHH MY not all waterblocks are created equal. Well they mostly are other than 1 by a LARGE margin!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> yeah that someone would be Gunslinger from HOF and HWbot rankings....am sure he abused..oops..used these cards well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's a deal with the owner selling two Titans on oc market place and looking for min 5 seller feedback. is that ebay seller feedback heat, or what?


Which one is gunslinger? The pre-blocked ones?

He's dealing with 800$ a piece GPU's (or more) he wants to trade with some one who's already been around the OCN marketplace block.

Looks like EK blocks OWN>all at cooling those vrm's!

+rep


----------



## Swolern

32c VRM temp difference between the lowest & highest!







EK Blocks FTW!!!!!!

Great post Supermi!!!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Woa, the EK blocks blew everything else out of the water according to that test. Maybe I can crank my Titan's up to 1.36v with LLC 24/7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm just sort of hoping that this mod goes more mainstream soon and gets the bugs worked out before I use it. I don't really want to use a semi-broken and hacked AB for daily use. Wish they could mod Precision to work with voltage increase...


Yeah - I feel the same. AB is not my favorite. Anyways... back from a 12h flight. After I fix this sleep deprivation







I'll see what (if anything based on FTW's post) I can measure. Certainly not removing WC block to poke around with DMM probes.

Any measurements of nvvdd yet with this vrm softmod?

*Ya know, some day these card vendors will move to UEFI bios and let us in... maybe even a socketed VGA PCB and GPU choices, and Plug&Play RAM... HOW about that NVIDIA and AMD??? If you're first you'll get alot of the enthusiast market !!!*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa, the EK blocks blew everything else out of the water according to that test. Maybe I can crank my Titan's *up to 1.36v* with LLC 24/7.


1.36v? evbot?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

any of you need some extra PT for the bios let me know I may cook something for the Titan's Owner's was not going to but you know skyn3t likes to click









I may do it for all brand's


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa, the EK blocks blew everything else out of the water according to that test. Maybe I can crank my Titan's up to 1.36v with LLC 24/7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 32c VRM temp difference between the lowest & highest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK Blocks FTW!!!!!!
> 
> Great post Supermi!!!!


I knew i was an EK fan boy for a reason, I just didn't have an exact reason yet. NOW I DO!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1.36v? evbot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I may have to order one of those, though they have been on auto-notify for awhile now...









Does anyone know if there is a way around the non sli support of 8x4x4x? I can't even dedicate it to physx (not sure why i would just saying!) on 16 lane chip i guess.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Which one is gunslinger? The pre-blocked ones?
> 
> He's dealing with 800$ a piece GPU's (or more) he wants to trade with some one who's already been around the OCN marketplace block.
> 
> Looks like EK blocks OWN>all at cooling those vrm's!
> 
> +rep


Yeah, just a guess.

What happened to $750 for one and $1400 for two, at least it was like this when he first posted. He can do whatever he wants as a seller, but he is limiting his addressable market IMHO.

Guess, gonna be going EK myself. This made it easier.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any of you need some extra PT for the bios let me know I may cook something for the Titan's Owner's was not going to but you know skyn3t likes to click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may do it for all brand's


Since you are feeling generous, why not.







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any of you need some extra PT for the bios let me know I may cook something for the Titan's Owner's was not going to but you know skyn3t likes to click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may do it for all brand's


Yes please!







my titans can be your guinea pig!








gimme one so i can test it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yeah, just a guess.
> 
> What happened to $750 for one and $1400 for two, at least it was like this when he first posted. He can do whatever he wants as a seller, but he is limiting his addressable market IMHO.
> 
> Guess, gonna be going EK myself. This made it easier.


750 would of been a hell of a deal, As long as it has that warranty sticker, comes with the stock cooler, and hasn't been pooped on, EVGA will take it and fix it...









Skyn3t make me a bios that fixes my uber borked memory OC'ing abilities.









On to finding a used xxl kit, all three gotta match! (i may just buy it new)

And since i'm on a roll, maybe i'll actually be able to get Dxtory to work in JC2.

(i'm soo close to gaining access to OCN market place)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> yeah that someone would be Gunslinger from HOF and HWbot rankings....am sure he abused..oops..used these cards well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's a deal with the owner selling two Titans on oc market place and looking for min 5 seller feedback. is that ebay seller feedback heat, or what?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 750 would of been a hell of a deal, As long as it has that warranty sticker, comes with the stock cooler, and hasn't been pooped on, EVGA will take it and fix it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyn3t make me a bios that fixes my uber borked memory OC'ing abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to finding a used xxl kit, all three gotta match! (i may just buy it new)
> 
> And since i'm on a roll, maybe i'll actually be able to get Dxtory to work in JC2.
> 
> (i'm soo close to gaining access to OCN market place)


Looking at gunslinger's submitted scores, it does not look like those Titans were abused, judging from clocks he didn't push them too hard.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 750 would of been a hell of a deal, As long as it has that warranty sticker, comes with the stock cooler, and hasn't been pooped on, EVGA will take it and fix it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyn3t make me a bios that fixes my uber borked memory OC'ing abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whats your OC now?*
> 
> On to finding a used xxl kit, all three gotta match! (i may just buy it new) *Good Luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> And since i'm on a roll, maybe i'll actually be able to get Dxtory to work in JC2.
> 
> (i'm soo close to gaining access to OCN market place)


*Me too!







we´ll get there!!!







*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looking at gunslinger's submitted scores, it does not look like those Titans were abused, judging from clocks he didn't push them too hard.


Looks like just the opposite, that he possibly couldn't even abuse them. Though, we are just speculating that the quad-sli set on Ebay is his.

Thanks for the epicness as usual, 420!

Oh, i'm also taking opinions on open cases/benches... Would need one big enough to self contain all parts. (needs to be movable, stick-able in a carable)


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Been lurking in this thread since page 49, but now I went ahead and made the jump from my watered GTX 590 to an air cooled Titan, as of today.

420 pages is a lot of info to cover for me (or anyone), so can any kind soul please give me the run down on what problems I should be aware of with the Titans, and if it's better to keep it air cooled or water cooled ...Much appreciated. My current setup is water cooled (RIVE).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Been lurking in this thread since page 49, but now I went ahead and made the jump from my watered GTX 590 to an air cooled Titan, as of today.
> 
> 420 pages is a lot of info to cover for me (or anyone), so can any kind soul please give me the run down on what problems I should be aware of with the Titans, and if it's better to keep it air cooled or water cooled ...Much appreciated. My current setup is water cooled (RIVE).


Put an EK block on that beast!!!! Change to Naennon or SVL7 v3 bios. Look into this new volt soft mod (and the removal of vdroop too) if you really want to push the clocks... And last but not least

Welcome to Club Titan! Still the beast GPU in the Enthusiast market!
























+rep!

Speaking of, I need to look into this Vdroop... If all this talk is true that even at 1.212 we were drooping to ~1179 then imagine the possibilities, even for daily gaming OC use!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey GUYS!!
> 
> So a while back I posted some IR Thermometer temps of my PCB behind the VRM with my custom cooled titans (universal block and big copper heatsinks on VRM and fans blowing on them)
> Yes I am still experimenting with fans to lower temps on the VRM.
> 
> Well with all this VRM roasting 1.3v LLC disabled goodness going on. I fealt scared with my custom cooling setup to push tooo hard with voltage especially for daily gaming and I did not hear back from people on their water cooled VRM temps. So I dug around a little (fingers crawling across google) and I found this.
> 
> These are VRM temps of varios titan full cover waterblocks at load:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes from this site: http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> That link in addition to the graph I shared here has VRM idle temps, as well as gpu temps.
> GPU temps are what we all usually look at first, but with the sickly vrm's on this card and the GREAT work done to reclaim at least SOME of what Nvidia whitheld I think VRM temps are #1 and OHHHH MY not all waterblocks are created equal. Well they mostly are other than 1 by a LARGE margin!!!


Man, I'm glad I went EK too...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Loadline Setting
> The Loadline is programmable over the I2
> C on the
> NCP4206. It is programmed using the Loadline Calibration
> (0xDE) and Loadline Set (0xDF) commands. The Loadline
> can be adjusted between 0% and 100% of the external RCSA.
> In this example RCSA = 1 m. RO needs to be 0.8 m,
> therefore programming the Loadline Calibration + Loadline
> Set register to give a combined percentage of 80% will set
> the RO to 0.8 m.
> Table 2. Loadline Commands
> Code Loadline (as a percentage of RCSA)
> 0 0000 0%
> 0 0001 3.226%
> 1 0000 51.6% = default
> 1 0001 53.3%
> 1 1110 96.7%
> 1 1111 100%
> 
> Also:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0xDE R/W 0x10 Loadline Calibration 1 This value sets the internal loadline attenuation DAC calibration
> value. The maximum loadline is controlled externally by setting the
> gain of the current sense amplifier as explained in the applications
> section. This maximum loadline can then be adjusted from 100% to
> 0% in 30 steps. Each LSB represents a 3.226% change in the load
> line.
> 
> 00000 = No Load Line
> 10000 = 51.6% of external load line
> 11111 = 100% of external Loadline
> 
> 0xDF R/W 0x00 Loadline Set 1 This value sets the internal loadline attenuation DAC value. The
> maximum loadline is controlled externally by setting the gain of the
> current sense amplifier as explained in the applications section.
> This maximum loadline can then be adjusted from 100% to 0% in
> 30 steps. Each LSB represents a 3.226% change in the load line.
> 
> 00000 = No Load Line
> 10000 = 51.6% of external load line
> 11111 = 100% of external load Line
> 
> Don't ask me where I got that from, Just tell me it can be used to sort out the vdroop


Has anyone in Titan thread tried this yet? Think i need to do more reading on what i'm doing before I doo eeet.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Has anyone in Titan thread tried this yet? Think i need to do more reading on what i'm doing before I doo eeet.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_50

Already got you covered mate. Just follow the steps in that thread to glorious 1.325v with no vdroop.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Looks like just the opposite, that he possibly couldn't even abuse them. Though, we are just speculating that the quad-sli set on Ebay is his.
> 
> Thanks for the epicness as usual, 420!
> 
> Oh, i'm also taking opinions on open cases/benches... Would need one big enough to self contain all parts. (needs to be movable, stick-able in a carable)


.

I am certain these are his.








I was just kidding about him abusing these, as he seems to go nitro only with his cpu but not his gpus, at least not the Titans...Ftw 420 would know better. Not sure what he is gonna do as he is selling 780 classifieds too....may be he is planning to go with new Amd cards.








But as far as I know, there have been no complaints from anyone who bought from him.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> .
> 
> I am certain these are his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just kidding about him abusing these, as he seems to go nitro only with his cpu but not his gpus, at least not the Titans...Ftw 420 would know better. Not sure what he is gonna do as he is selling 780 classifieds too....may be he is planning to go with new Amd cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as I know, there have been no complaints from anyone who bought from him.


Good to hear, if they were actually 750 and not 950 + 30 for shipping I would of gone that route, hell I probably would of bought them all and re-flipped them lol!, but with the way Iv'e been blowing money the past season I gotta start making smart choices (used items!)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good to hear, if they were actually 750 and not 950 + 30 for shipping I would of gone that route, hell I probably would of bought them all and re-flipped them lol!, but with the way Iv'e been blowing money the past season I gotta start making smart choices (used items!)


I think he has sold only one so far at that price. $750 is what the dude at oc marketplace is offering his for, but he seems to have some hang ups about taking money from people who are wiling to pay before he ships, based on some sort of weird min five seller whatever, blah, blah, blah.








Just kidding nagle 3092


----------



## Jpmboy

Question for the Titan crew... after doing the AB mod (eg, accessing the VRM controller at set the VRM to 1.3) how does one restore it back to factory settings?

'bout ready to pull the trigger on this - thought this would be a good thing to know.

btw - you can just shift-rightclick in the msi folder to get teh command prompt where you need it.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Question for the Titan crew... after doing the AB mod (eg, accessing the VRM controller at set the VRM to 1.3) how does one restore it back to factory settings?
> 
> 'bout ready to pull the trigger on this - thought this would be a good thing to know.
> 
> btw - you can just shift-rightclick in the msi folder to get teh command prompt where you need it.


Already done a full write up on it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_50

The settings just reset when you aren't using AB. It's a softmod. nothing is hard coded to the card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Already done a full write up on it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_50
> 
> The settings just reset when you aren't using AB. It's a softmod. nothing is hard coded to the card.


cool. and thanks for the writeup! didn't see that. +1


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Overclocking this bad boy, the voltage increases from 13, 25 and 38. Whats a good voltage to use?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Put an EK block on that beast!!!! Change to Naennon or SVL7 v3 bios. Look into this new volt soft mod (and the removal of vdroop too) if you really want to push the clocks... And last but not least
> 
> Welcome to Club Titan! Still the beast GPU in the Enthusiast market!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep!
> 
> Speaking of, I need to look into this Vdroop... If all this talk is true that even at 1.212 we were drooping to ~1179 then imagine the possibilities, even for daily gaming OC use!


Thanks... I may end up with two by Christmas, but what's confusing on P-PCs is that it says the full EK block cannot be used with a bridge. For now, I'd just use the one block, but later on when I get the other Titan, I want to be able to connect the two blocks. Part numbers and other suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Overclocking this bad boy, the voltage increases from 13, 25 and 38. Whats a good voltage to use?


People are pushing way past +38 with mods. If just using stock voltage go +38 and see what she can do(very safe). When you are ready to really open her up, go to the link above.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Thanks... I may end up with two by Christmas, but what's confusing on P-PCs is that it says the full EK block cannot be used with a bridge. For now, I'd just use the one block, but later on when I get the other Titan, I want to be able to connect the two blocks. Part numbers and other suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


One EK XXL block with one regular EK block. No problems with connections.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> People are pushing way past +38 with mods. If just using stock voltage go +38 and see what she can do(very safe). When you are ready to really open her up, go to the link above.


Great.. Pushing this baby.. +1


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Thanks... I may end up with two by Christmas, but what's confusing on P-PCs is that it says the full EK block cannot be used with a bridge. For now, I'd just use the one block, but later on when I get the other Titan, I want to be able to connect the two blocks. Part numbers and other suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.



(old pic, have evga 1300w now)

You need the NON CSQ FC link.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37222

the difference is the shape of the water ports, the 6xx CSQ is round, Titan/780 FC is an oval.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=titan+fc+link

Last half of this page.

I'll probably be lazy and use one of these on the tri-rebuild too.


----------



## thestache

Firestrike Extreme
5936 score

32nd on HWBot overall single GPU (19th GTX Titan single GPU), 12th on 3DMARK HOF single GPU.

Trying to break 6000 score. Is tough though because the display driver stops responding in the last scene right at the end everytime. 3DMark is so much harder to be stable at than Valley GPU wise.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> 5936 score
> 
> 32nd on HWBot overall single GPU (19th GTX Titan single GPU), 12th on 3DMARK HOF single GPU.
> 
> Trying to break 6000 score. Is tough though because the display driver stops responding in the last scene right at the end everytime. 3DMark is so much harder to be stable at than Valley GPU wise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


try something it may give you the right result

go to *run* type
*msconfig*
service tab
tick hide all MS services now disable all your drivers
reboot and run the bench

if you not getting any higher do the same process and disable all in service tab included MS services and reboot. and re run the bench again

PS: unplug or disable internet


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try something it may give you the right result
> 
> go to *run* type
> *msconfig*
> service tab
> tick hide all MS services now disable all your drivers
> reboot and run the bench
> 
> if you not getting any higher do the same process and disable all in service tab included MS services and reboot. and re run the bench again
> 
> PS: unplug or disable internet


Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a go and see what kind of improvements I get. Was wondering why every submission I saw didn't have the internet connected.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a go and see what kind of improvements I get. Was wondering why every submission I saw didn't have the internet connected.


MS is always sucking you in the background with they services







but dont worry after the run you bench will be saved you just need to load it after connected in the internet and submit it.









dont' spread it to the public


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> MS is always sucking you in the background with they services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but dont worry after the run you bench will be saved you just need to load it after connected in the internet and submit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont' spread it to the public


HAHA too late, ive already put up posters


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> HAHA too late, ive already put up posters


you know lot's of ppl here is against put info to the public


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you know lot's of ppl here is against put info to the public


Tell me about it...












































Cheers

Ed

PS: Did you read the PM i sent you?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tell me about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> PS: Did you read the PM i sent you?


yeah I did . I will pm you with some Kbytes


----------



## fommof

Trying to figure out what temp is too hot for the vrms, vmem and so forth (to make sure that my Titan+H100i mod is ok), i did a few Farcry3 sessions yesterday using a high-TDP bios. Spent a serious amount of time scanning/measuring the whole pcb (IR thermometer), vrms from the front and the back, vram chips front and back and even the pcb itself expecially near the vrms etc.

GPU freq: 1150Mhz
GPU voltage: 1.212V
VRAM freq: +350

Max ambient temp during the session was 31C (min was 30.5C)
Longest session was 45mins of Farcry3 at max settings

Maximum VRM or near VRM temp was 95C, that was the absolute max peak. Usually the hottest vrms and/or the near area were at the high 80ies/very low 90ies (the hottest were the ones faraway from the PCI-E).

Maximum VRAM temp was 90C, again absolute max peak. Usually the hottest was at the mid/high 80ies (the hottest were the back vram chips closest to the vrms)

Didn't care for the GPU temp much as the H100i does a pretty good job keeping it at 14C delta max (ambient: 31, max gpu temp: 45C) even at these conditions.

So since i have yet to find infos about what's the temp rating specs for the vrms i took for reference measurements of the http://www.hardware.fr ( *pic taken from this review:* http://www.hardware.fr/articles/894-4/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-test-gk110-tous-ou-presque.html )

GTX Titan Load, Stock freqs, temp target max, power target max


At the pic there are three temps:
1)88.4C at the back of the gpu. In my case the absolute max was around 60-65C but obviously that's because of the H100i doing its job cooling the gpu.

2)88.2C at the back hottest VRAM chip (or area). My measurements agree but since the guys measured the card at stock gpu and mem i'd say the fans that blow on the naked vrams (didn't installed any heatsinks) do a great job in my case. Oh, and please, anybody says that the vram chips don't get hot, please just take some measurements.

3)89.8C at the hottest VRMs or area. Talking about a stock Titan here with 94C temp target and 106% power target. Again, i'd say that these little tiny enzotech heatsinks and the fans that blow air directly on them must do a pretty good job since 95C peak was what i measure and the temp was usually at high 80ies/very low 90ies.

Still, while i have not personal interest of operating the card higher than 1.212V, there is lack of infos about the temperature limits of the vrms. I'd say this is something about the guys that want to take full advantage of the volt softmod should be concerned the most.

PS: quick description: H100i+Titan mod, two NP14 above the card blowing air practically to the whole pcb, including the vram and vrms, enzotech vrm heatsinks (the tiny ones), one NP14 blowing air directly to the vrm area, open bench case


----------



## kvickstick

Hello fellow Titan owners!

Some days ago, i got hold of a bios for EVGA GTX TITAN Hydro Copper on the web, that i intended to play around with. To the problem, ive lost the file on the usb stick as it died on me! Now i cannot for the life of me find it agian. Anyone willing to share their Hydro Copper bios so i can modify? Much appreciated!


----------



## thestache

...............


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> Hello fellow Titan owners!
> 
> Some days ago, i got hold of a bios for EVGA GTX TITAN Hydro Copper on the web, that i intended to play around with. To the problem, ive lost the file on the usb stick as it died on me! Now i cannot for the life of me find it agian. Anyone willing to share their Hydro Copper bios so i can modify? Much appreciated!


A fellow forumite had posted it some time ago...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/11280_30#post_20381443

Rename it to.rom.


----------



## thestache

...............


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - I can't get this mod to wok. See post 72 in the other thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/70#post_20678617

PrecX shows a mV slider, and AB14b will only show an Offset slider? Whada...


----------



## Warocia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys - I can't get this mod to wok. See post 72 in the other thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/70#post_20678617
> 
> PrecX shows a mV slider, and AB14b will only show an Offset slider? Whada...


Are you missing [Settings] header from cfg-file? Like this:

FanSpeend=

[Settings]
VDD_....


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Speaking of, I need to look into this Vdroop... If all this talk is true that even at 1.212 we were drooping to ~1179 then imagine the possibilities, even for daily gaming OC use!


Not sure if that's the case though. When I did the voltage mod and set for 1.3, Afterburner showed me drooping to 1.25-1.26. Without the mod, I set for 1.21 and I get 1.21 constant according to AB.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> A fellow forumite had posted it some time ago...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/11280_30#post_20381443
> 
> Rename it to.rom.


Ace! Thanks a lot!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you know lot's of ppl here is against put info to the public


It's kinda sad, I would understand if this was a super competitive bench marking site, but it's not. It's an overclocking COMMUNITY.(doesn't take commies to have a community)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey guys - I can't get this mod to wok. See post 72 in the other thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/70#post_20678617
> 
> PrecX shows a mV slider, and AB14b will only show an Offset slider? Whada...


You have to drag and drop it into each cards config file.



If you won it will prompt you to restart with a message about resetting to detect default settings.

It will only work in MSI-AB.

Try the 4:20h string if the 3:20h string didn't work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's kinda sad, I would understand if this was a super competitive bench marking site, but it's not. *It's an overclocking COMMUNITY.(doesn't take commies to have a community)*
> You have to drag and drop it into each cards config file.
> 
> 
> 
> If you won it will prompt you to restart with a message about resetting to detect default settings.
> 
> It will only work in MSI-AB.
> 
> Try the 4:20h string if the 3:20h string didn't work.


Aha! gotcha! it was you!























Thanks Bro!









Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Anyone having coil wine on your titans?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Anyone having coil wine on your titans?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I thought I was, then I unplugged my un-mounted Spinny and it went away. Some one else mentioned it ~1.3 was it Thestache?

AND OF COURSE I google it, and who comes up? LINUS....






























I wouldn't dislike him so much if he didn't use that silly wine snob avatar.. no joke. My REALLY rich Jewish cousins are true connoisseur's, which makes that picture bug me I guess.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought I was, then I unplugged my un-mounted Spinny and it went away. Some one else mentioned it ~1.3 was it Thestache?
> 
> AND OF COURSE I google it, and who comes up? LINUS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dislike him so much if he didn't use that silly wine snob avatar.. no joke. My REALLY rich Jewish cousins are true connoisseur's, which makes that picture bug me I guess.


I thought i only had it with engineering bios but i realized the other day it happens with all the bios i tried and it doesnt matter what load the card has, it always makes the low pitch whining.
Yeah LINUS... lol waste of time...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I thought i only had it with engineering bios but i realized the other day it happens with all the bios i tried and it doesnt matter what load the card has, it always makes the low pitch whining.
> Yeah LINUS... lol waste of time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I more dislike him because I realize how easy it would of been to dominate youtube back in the day when I made fun of my (other younger) cousins for making youtube videos of them gaming, RC'ing, and the like.

From what I understand the whine isn't a sign of damage, its resonance, or something. I guess the 7xxx series has it REALLY bad.


----------



## skupples

quick, ref 780 is top dual score on unigine thread, go go go.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> quick, ref 780 is top dual score on unigine thread, go go go.


Here we come lol , rush yourself guys cuz I mentioned it many pages back before the 1.3v softmod come out from the dark


----------



## skupples

I think EK stopped selling the XXL block + Back plate combo... frozencpu AND ppc's are selling them separate now.

nvm found it, prices have just gone up...









110 for block, 30 for back plate... OR 160$ for both? uhhhh...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

This is all I can overclock to with the Titan SC at +25, seems unstable when I go +38


----------



## apower101

I can finally join now with my Asus gtx titan and core 2 quad q6600 as well as 4gb of ddr2 ram. Don't hate me. I needed the gpu for rendering at the time, and I will be upgrading to 16 gb ram and a core i7 4770 soon.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apower101*
> 
> I can finally join now with my Asus gtx titan and core 2 quad q6600 as well as 4gb of ddr2 ram. Don't hate me. I needed the gpu for rendering at the time, and I will be upgrading to 16 gb ram and a core i7 4770 soon.


Welcome to OCN and T.O.C. (Titan Owners Club)!









Dont worry nobodys gonna hate you!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## apower101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and T.O.C. (Titan Owners Club)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry nobodys gonna hate you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks!

BY the way, does anyone know if the 4770 (non-k) will bottleneck my titan? I would really hate for that to happen.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apower101*
> 
> I can finally join now with my Asus gtx titan and core 2 quad q6600 as well as 4gb of ddr2 ram. Don't hate me. I needed the gpu for rendering at the time, and I will be upgrading to 16 gb ram and a core i7 4770 soon.


Check this thread to stay updated of the latest soft volt mod for the Titan (voltage up to 1,31v) and the LLC (Load line calibration) disable mod as well!
Any doubt just ask!









Cheers

Ed

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_20


----------



## apower101

Thanks. That looks really useful for when I need to squeeze more juice out of this beast!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apower101*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BY the way, does anyone know if the 4770 (non-k) will bottleneck my titan? I would really hate for that to happen.


@stock probably in certain situations.
Why do you want to buy the non K version? its like 20$ difference!







and you can OC the hell out of it! like they are intended to!








What board are you thinking of buying?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## apower101

Probably the asrock h87m. Never been into overclocking, and the rest of the system is on a budget after most of the money went on a titan. Was thinking of going with:
Corsair obsidian 350d with window
Asus gtx titan (already have this)
Corsair vengeance pro silver 16gb with custom painted heatspreader (will paint these green)
Corsair sp120 fans with green painted rings
Corsair hydro h55
Asrock H87m motherboard
Intel core i7 4770

2 X 500gb hdd's with windows 7 (already have these)
and a corsair gs 800 watt psu (already have this)

Any criticism is welcomed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warocia*
> 
> Are you missing [Settings] header from cfg-file? Like this:
> 
> FanSpeend=
> 
> [Settings]
> VDD_....


yup - that must be it!! thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's kinda sad, I would understand if this was a super competitive bench marking site, but it's not. It's an overclocking COMMUNITY.(doesn't take commies to have a community)
> You have to drag and drop it into each cards config file.
> 
> 
> 
> If you won it will prompt you to restart with a message about resetting to detect default settings.
> 
> It will only work in MSI-AB.
> 
> Try the 4:20h string if the 3:20h string didn't work.


thanks - i got the 41 report.. but didn't edit the VD file correctly... left out "[settings]" .. of all the stupid oversights. Will try in a few hours - just back from a ride to the Delaware Water Gap, now time to mow...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apower101*
> 
> I can finally join now with my Asus gtx titan and core 2 quad q6600 as well as 4gb of ddr2 ram. Don't hate me. I needed the gpu for rendering at the time, and I will be upgrading to 16 gb ram and a core i7 4770 soon.


You should be good, Golden Tiger is gone... Welcome to OCN and The Titty Club!


----------



## Chatassys

I'd like some help...

After using this 1.3v mod and updating my drivers to the latest 326.80, I have had problems returning to my previous overclock ( 1150 @ 1.212v ) since my core clock is locked at a minimum 1202mhz ( with Naennon bios ) and I can't find a way to lower it.

If I set ANY offset in Precision X or Afterburner, it adds the core clock to the 1202mhz. So +13 offset goes to 1215mhz.

I have seen this before and it was easily solved by closing PrecX and Afterburner, and restarting the computer.
This does not work.

Uninstalled Afterburner, left only PrecX running. Not working.
Reinstalled drivers with the latest WHQL. Not working.
Reflashed Naennon bios. Still 1202mhz.

I really need some enlightenment because the last thing I want to do is format my pc. Too much time to reinstall all the programs.

Thanks









EDIT: The only workaround is using another bios like SVL and setting the core to 1150. But that's not what I want since my card is not stable with this bios.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Is this good enough of an overclock for +25mv?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I'd like some help...
> 
> After using this 1.3v mod and updating my drivers to the latest 326.80, I have had problems returning to my previous overclock ( 1150 @ 1.212v ) since my core clock is locked at a minimum 1202mhz ( with Naennon bios ) and I can't find a way to lower it.
> 
> If I set ANY offset in Precision X or Afterburner, it adds the core clock to the 1202mhz. So +13 offset goes to 1215mhz.
> 
> I have seen this before and it was easily solved by closing PrecX and Afterburner, and restarting the computer.
> This does not work.
> 
> Uninstalled Afterburner, left only PrecX running. Not working.
> Reinstalled drivers with the latest WHQL. Not working.
> Reflashed Naennon bios. Still 1202mhz.
> 
> I really need some enlightenment because the last thing I want to do is format my pc. Too much time to reinstall all the programs.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The only workaround is using another bios like SVL and setting the core to 1150. But that's not what I want since my card is not stable with this bios.


Or go to AB folder and inside profiles, edit VEN_10D......cfg scroll down and delete all the profiles you see there! (and do the same for precisionx)

That should do it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Is this good enough of an overclock for +25mv?


First, what bios do you have? what clocks are your titan on? stock? +0,25mv will not lead you to any big OC im afraid, crank it up to max and try 1124mh1137mhz/1150mhz always in 13mhz increments!
if it fails back down and try again!









Cheers

Ed

And open GPUz next to precisionx or we wont know the clocks that are set...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Is this good enough of an overclock for +25mv?


I feel like i don't even remember how Boost bios' works... But you are 91+ over that ~100hz the card is boosting it's self to... What is the combined boost clock in GPU-Z with +91 for you?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Or go to AB folder and inside profiles, edit VEN_10D......cfg scroll down and delete all the profiles you see there! (and do the same for precisionx)
> 
> That should do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for helping but this did not work.
I completely deleted MSI folder and deleted all profiles inside PrecX folder. Restarted and the core still shoots to 1202mhz+ with any offset.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Thanks for helping but this did not work.
> I completely deleted MSI folder and deleted all profiles inside PrecX folder. Restarted and the core still shoots to 1202mhz+ with any offset.


Try unninstall precisionx as well and reinstall the drivers with clean install
It happened to me once, try it!








Cheers

Ed


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First, what bios do you have? what clocks are your titan on? stock? +0,25mv will not lead you to any big OC im afraid, crank it up to max and try 1124mh1137mhz/1150mhz always in 13mhz increments!
> if it fails back down and try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> And open GPUz next to precisionx or we wont know the clocks that are set...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel like i don't even remember how Boost bios' works... But you are 91+ over that ~100hz the card is boosting it's self to... What is the combined boost clock in GPU-Z with +91 for you?


Uhmm.. I don't have GPU-Z, I'll download it and give you guys more info.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Not sure if that's the case though. When I did the voltage mod and set for 1.3, Afterburner showed me drooping to 1.25-1.26. Without the mod, I set for 1.21 and I get 1.21 constant according to AB.


I have done some testing and find it to be the case that vdroop was present just not reported. With voltage hack but vdroop still enabled I set the voltage slider to 1.21v and was stable at the same,e speeds I was stable with at 1.21v before the hack, and vdroop showed around 1.18. When I set the slider a little higher so that I get 1.21v with vdroop I can oc higher than I could before the hack.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Check this thread to stay updated of the latest soft volt mod for the Titan (voltage up to 1,31v) and the LLC (Load line calibration) disable mod as well!
> Any doubt just ask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_20


Just be sure to keep the vrm in mind especially if you are not on a full cover water block. Even then consider the risks and if you still decide to add them volts at that point, ENJOY


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Okay here's PX with GPU-z on load.


----------



## skupples

Some one should combine all of this into step by step super post... Maybe i'll do it after work. (after i walk my self through the llc mod)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay here's PX with GPU-z on load.


post the graphics card tab, the sensors tab just monitors what its currently out putting, which you can then set to high/low/avg.

The bottom right of the graphics tab will show the set clocks.



(iv'e been playing JC2 no need for heavy OC







)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> post the graphics card tab, the sensors tab just monitors what its currently out putting, which you can then set to high/low/avg.
> 
> The bottom right of the graphics tab will show the set clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> (iv'e been playing JC2 no need for heavy OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Whoops. Sorry, Noob in the house. So is this overclock worth it or just run it and bone stock?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Thanks for helping but this did not work.
> I completely deleted MSI folder and deleted all profiles inside PrecX folder. Restarted and the core still shoots to 1202mhz+ with any offset.


From what I remember with naenon's bios was that it did start at 1202mhz and I needed to make profiles down clocked to stable speeds for gaming. As for the TI bios it removes boost and I just overclock from the 928 or so mghz it starts from. I am using rev2 of the TI bios there is a rev 3 as well. How is it unstable for you? Are you manually increasing voltages?

With the naenon bios it is always at 1.21v at load. With the TI BIOS you need to set with the slider to the voltage you want, failure to do so will cause crashing with not enough juice for the oc









Hope you figure out a solution that works for you!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Whoops. Sorry, Noob in the house. So is this overclock worth it or just run it and bone stock?


No problem! We were all one of those once, and I still am!

Your temps are 30c w/ no fan = under water (im nub)

If you are rather interested in overclocking I would switch to TI v3 bios. It will remove the boost variable, and give you a bit more voltage freedom & another 100w of power.

It's only a few key strokes, Chaty has provided a bios/nvflash kit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Some one should combine all of this into step by step super post... Maybe i'll do it after work. (after i walk my self through the llc mod)


About the mod Skupp? its been done already: http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_20
If its what you mean...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Here's a clear shot, is the OC okay for PX or even worth it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> About the mod Skupp? its been done already: http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_20
> If its what you mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


derp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Here's a clear shot, is the OC okay for PX or even worth it?


The OC should be fine, if you are running into any limitations it's not the card as much as it's how much the card is locked down. I'm confused by your precx screen shot. Are you water cooling or using stock cooler?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I have done some testing and find it to be the case that vdroop was present just not reported. With voltage hack but vdroop still enabled I set the voltage slider to 1.21v and was stable at the same,e speeds I was stable with at 1.21v before the hack, and vdroop showed around 1.18. When I set the slider a little higher so that I get 1.21v with vdroop I can oc higher than I could before the hack.


But if that were true, the question now is why does Afterburner reporting vdroop in one case but does not in the other.


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Thanks for helping but this did not work.
> I completely deleted MSI folder and deleted all profiles inside PrecX folder. Restarted and the core still shoots to 1202mhz+ with any offset.


try doing this:
AF uninstall, delete the MSI Afterburner folder in programm files (x86), after you turn off your computer and remove the power off with the button of the psu and wait for a few minutes, so you download the vga memory, rekindle the PC and install AF , now go check it out and you should have everything at default..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> derp.
> The OC should be fine, if you are running into any limitations it's not the card as much as it's how much the card is locked down. I'm confused by your precx screen shot. Are you water cooling or using stock cooler?


Okay thanks for checking my NOOB OC +1

Good to know about overclocking the Titan. Does the MEM Clock have anything with voltages?

Titan is water cooled.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay thanks for checking my NOOB OC +1
> 
> Good to know about overclocking the Titan. Does the MEM Clock have anything with voltages?
> 
> Titan is water cooled.


Not readily no. Allot of this recent chatter has been about trying to gain control of all those locked down features.

Since you are one water I would 100% switch over to the TI slv7 V.3 bios.

Off to work. Gotta work off this 3rd titan.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> But if that were true, the question now is why does Afterburner reporting vdroop in one case but does not in the other.


I believe I remember another member mentioning that before the mod might be reading voltages from the driver.

With the mod we are affecting how afterburner is interacting with the voltage regulator so that is a very real possibility. Or before the mod it might have just been reading set voltage, which it is I am not totally sure.

You can recreate the test I mentioned, you can see for yourself.

Consider that thew chip has llc enabled at a certain setting by default (the level of llc can be set and changed as a few awesome ocn buddies have shown us). The amount of llc we see before the mod was chosen and programmed by nvidia. The point of vdroop is to make certain that voltage spikes do not happen while under load damaging the chips or in this case a particularly sneaky way of nvidia to lie about giving us "the unlocked voltage we want up to 1.2v" ( that last part was off topic). So if we set a voltage say 1.21 and that is the voltage shown at load there are as few possibilities as to why.

1. there is no vdroop well we know that not to be the case.
2. When we set the voltage it is letting us set the the load voltage and calculating/adjusting for vdroop. Well that is a complicated way of bipasing vdroop and removing vdroops purpose. In short that is not what's happening.
3. We are just not being shown real time info of vdroop. Most likely scenario which fits the known info and seems right given my experiments with testing for stability at 1.21v with and without the md

A good next step in experimenting would be to set with LLC disabled to 1.21v or if enabled at s setting known to drop to 1.21v and observe whether there is a meaningful increase in of ability. One could also check vrm and core temp for increased power usage.

Wrote this on my tablet, probably lots of typos and my wrists are tired lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> 5936 score
> 
> 32nd on HWBot overall single GPU (19th GTX Titan single GPU), 12th on 3DMARK HOF single GPU.
> 
> Trying to break 6000 score. Is tough though because the display driver stops responding in the last scene right at the end everytime. 3DMark is so much harder to be stable at than Valley GPU wise.


Good score!
2 issues for an hwbot sub though, you made the same mistake I frequently do & have 2 memory tabs open & not a cpu-z main tab (I usually forget to set one to memory, need one of each).
Windows 8 has been banned for use at hwbot, the OS makes it possible to cheat in benchmarks that use the windows real time clock.


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try unninstall precisionx as well and reinstall the drivers with clean install
> It happened to me once, try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I just uninstalled precisionx and afterburner, rebooted, removed all nvidia drivers, rebooted, driver sweeper, reboot, and clean driver install again. Still no fix! I cannot believe that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> From what I remember with naenon's bios was that it did start at 1202mhz and I needed to make profiles down clocked to stable speeds for gaming. As for the TI bios it removes boost and I just overclock from the 928 or so mghz it starts from. I am using rev2 of the TI bios there is a rev 3 as well. How is it unstable for you? Are you manually increasing voltages?
> 
> With the naenon bios it is always at 1.21v at load. With the TI BIOS you need to set with the slider to the voltage you want, failure to do so will cause crashing with not enough juice for the oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you figure out a solution that works for you!


Well, I have been using naennon's bios since day one and I know that this bios should NOT work this way. If you set and offset it should go DOWN from 1202mhz. I was using 156 offset to achieve 1150mhz and it has always worked. I have flashed a million different bios and it always worked that way. TI Bios just isn't stable for me in the same clock vs naennon's. I can run 1150/1625 with Naennon at 1.212v and it fails with SVL's at the same voltage. The Rev3 makes no difference since it just adds undervolting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> try doing this:
> AF uninstall, delete the MSI Afterburner folder in programm files (x86), after you turn off your computer and remove the power off with the button of the psu and wait for a few minutes, so you download the vga memory, rekindle the PC and install AF , now go check it out and you should have everything at default..


I was pretty sure this was going to work, but it didn't. Something must be broken within Windows and I can only hope a clean install solves. I am just too lazy to do that now. I have more than 100 programs installed and Final Fantasy XIV just lauched. I will stick with SVL bios with a lower clock until tomorrow.

Thanks for all the help from all of you. REP everybody.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> I just uninstalled precisionx and afterburner, rebooted, removed all nvidia drivers, rebooted, driver sweeper, reboot, and clean driver install again. Still no fix! I cannot believe that.
> Well, I have been using naennon's bios since day one and I know that this bios should NOT work this way. If you set and offset it should go DOWN from 1202mhz. I was using 156 offset to achieve 1150mhz and it has always worked. I have flashed a million different bios and it always worked that way. TI Bios just isn't stable for me in the same clock vs naennon's. I can run 1150/1625 with Naennon at 1.212v and it fails with SVL's at the same voltage. The Rev3 makes no difference since it just adds undervolting.
> I was pretty sure this was going to work, but it didn't. Something must be broken within Windows and I can only hope a clean install solves. I am just too lazy to do that now. I have more than 100 programs installed and Final Fantasy XIV just lauched. I will stick with SVL bios with a lower clock until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the help from all of you. REP everybody.


Hmmm man I hope you find a workable solution quick.
2 questions regarding your experience with naenons bios
1. With no offset what clocks do you get?
2. Are you referring to positive offset or negative?

I used that bios on 4 different titans and would default to 1202mhz so I used a negative 80 something offset to get 1150mhz. I had some issues with a certain set of drivers with naenons bios so I tried the TI one.
Maybe we used different versions of his bios?


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hmmm man I hope you find a workable solution quick.
> 2 questions regarding your experience with naenons bios
> 1. With no offset what clocks do you get?
> 2. Are you referring to positive offset or negative?
> 
> I used that bios on 4 different titans and would default to 1202mhz so I used a *negative 80* something offset to get 1150mhz. I had some issues with a certain set of drivers with naenons bios so I tried the TI one.
> Maybe we used different versions of his bios?


To be honest, I never thought of using negative offsets. At +0 my clocks were always 1202mhz. After setting an offset ( the offset was +156 ) I would get 1150mhz without any problems.

Now that you mentioned negative offsets, I just reflash my card and tried. It works! At negative offset of 52 I get 1150 again.

This definitely solves my problem, but I think I'll never know what happened.

Thank you very much. Feels so good to learn something new.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> To be honest, I never thought of using negative offsets. At +0 my clocks were always 1202mhz. After setting an offset ( the offset was +156 ) I would get 1150mhz without any problems.
> 
> Now that you mentioned negative offsets, I just reflash my card and tried. It works! At negative offset of 52 I get 1150 again.
> 
> This definitely solves my problem, but I think I'll never know what happened.
> 
> Thank you very much. Feels so good to learn something new.


Yay!
BTW are you using the voltage hack with that bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Yup - the hack works. 1275mV = +390 to +403/+676 (svl7v3) = 1254/3683 Firestrike stable, 3Dm11 stable. Need to run more tests/benches and may be able to go higher. Previous best was 1215&1202/same memory clk. My second card is a dog, card one would prolly do better without his slow brother...

Call me chicken *&^%, but pushing the mV on 2G worth of VGA cards without being able to actually measure it is REALLY bothersome. And you guys think defeating LLC (eg, no vdroop) will produce a rather large gpu-core mV over shoot during transitions? Right?

Anyway - this hack was a real break thru!

Yup - coil whine, which I did not notice at 1212mV, but the pcb backside hot spots are only 1-2C hotter than with 1212mV.

Firestrike: previous best = 18460... now 19063
3dMK11: previous best 24874... now 25092
Without really working at it.
On to heaven and valley


----------



## Chatassys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Yay!
> BTW are you using the voltage hack with that bios?


No. I see no point in using that voltage for daily use. I am happy running 1.212v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> No. I see no point in using that voltage for daily use. I am happy running 1.212v.


^^ this


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> quick, ref 780 is top dual score on unigine thread, go go go.


Naw, short of LN2 780's even Classifieds won't be able to beat my 149.8 FPS run in Valley (and that is only 1.3v with stock VDroop). (It isn't on the chart as they don't allow multiple card-configuration submissions). With the volt-mod, Titans are still king under all circumstances/configurations besides extreme-extreme LN2.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Naw, short of LN2 780's even Classifieds won't be able to beat my 149.8 FPS run in Valley (and that is only 1.3v with stock VDroop). (It isn't on the chart as they don't allow multiple card-configuration submissions). With the volt-mod, Titans are still king under all circumstances/configurations besides extreme-extreme LN2.


Titan's are still the king in everything I have seen! Even extreme-extreme LN2.









And yes, I believe your score is safe unless someone gets really lucky with a pair of golden Classifieds or Lightnings.


----------



## cravinmild

Finally got a oc on the cpu-5.1ghz and see a pretty nice improvement in benchys. 95% higher than most it says





















for firestrike

Gpu does not like to oc. 1183 mas my max and 1138 is stable. Valley score was 3032 whoot


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - i got the 41 report.. but didn't edit the VD file correctly... left out "[settings]" .. of all the stupid oversights. Will try in a few hours - just back from a ride to the Delaware Water Gap, now time to mow...


It's ok! If you remember I overwrote my bios at least 15 times before some one was like hey you derpin bro!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> No. I see no point in using that voltage for daily use. I am happy running 1.212v.


Assuming it actually is 1.212... Some one want me to ship them this DMM? lol.


----------



## skyn3t

what is the base core clock you guys looking into Titan vBios above 928Mhz?


----------



## ChronoBodi

i'm getting another Titan for SLI, first time SLIing.

Do i just throw it in there and pop the bridge on? i'm going 1st and 3rd slot for better cooling.

Will the current 320.49 driver work out-of-box with the 2nd Titan or do i have to reinstall?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what is the base core clock you guys looking into Titan vBios above 928Mhz?


That should be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm getting another Titan for SLI, first time SLIing.
> 
> Do i just throw it in there and pop the bridge on? i'm going 1st and 3rd slot for better cooling.
> 
> Will the current 320.49 driver work out-of-box with the 2nd Titan or do i have to reinstall?


In theory SLI is "plug and play" and those drivers should work fine, though i'm hearing 326.80 is pretty stable, and has some major claims of improvement over 320.49.

I personally have had issues with the plug and play-ability of SLI. Iv'e even had OS corruption after trying to "plug and play" to the point where I have to just totally reformat. (who knows, probably user error)

If you experience any issues with them not being plug and play just re-install drivers (with both cards installed and sLI bridge on)

EDIT: I think my OS crash happened when switching from GK104 to GK110 (670 to titan) I assumed that would also be plug and play.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That should be fine.
> In theory SLI is "plug and play" and those drivers should work fine, though i'm hearing 326.80 is pretty stable, and has some major claims of improvement over 320.49.
> 
> I personally have had issues with the plug and play-ability of SLI. Iv'e even had OS corruption after trying to "plug and play" to the point where I have to just totally reformat. (who knows, probably user error)
> 
> If you experience any issues with them not being plug and play just re-install drivers (with both cards installed and sLI bridge on)


I just Moded Titan bios
Base core clock 1006Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 440W for extreme bench for 1.325v








Max fan speed adjustable to 100%


----------



## missionAvs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm getting another Titan for SLI, first time SLIing.
> 
> Do i just throw it in there and pop the bridge on? i'm going 1st and 3rd slot for better cooling.
> 
> Will the current 320.49 driver work out-of-box with the 2nd Titan or do i have to reinstall?


I installed my second Titan two days ago and it was a simple plug and play job. Just dropped the second card in, connect power cables and SLI bridge, turned PC on and everything worked fine. Good luck.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just Moded Titan bios
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 440W for extreme bench for 1.325v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%


Where you link? I'll test it out tomorrow. I'm still on SLV7, which I keep hearing more and more about holding people back compared to naennon.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Where you link? I'll test it out tomorrow. I'm still on SLV7, which I keep hearing more and more about holding people back compared to naennon.


you got PM. I need to rest now I had a busy day with family, take care just drop me msg if ya need.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apower101*
> 
> Probably the asrock h87m. Never been into overclocking, and the rest of the system is on a budget after most of the money went on a titan. Was thinking of going with:
> Corsair obsidian 350d with window
> Asus gtx titan (already have this)
> Corsair vengeance pro silver 16gb with custom painted heatspreader (will paint these green)
> Corsair sp120 fans with green painted rings
> Corsair hydro h55
> Asrock H87m motherboard
> Intel core i7 4770
> 
> 2 X 500gb hdd's with windows 7 (already have these)
> and a corsair gs 800 watt psu (already have this)
> 
> Any criticism is welcomed.


You would probably be better off with a NH-U12S (Noctua) cooler. Better performance at lower noise that the Corsair H55 (assuming air cooling is ok for you). You can have a look at a nice review here:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6916/cooler-master-seidon-240m-and-12-more-coolers-the-retest-and-megaroundup/8


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missionAvs*
> 
> I installed my second Titan two days ago and it was a simple plug and play job. Just dropped the second card in, connect power cables and SLI bridge, turned PC on and everything worked fine. Good luck.


speaking of which, do you run yours in 1st and 3rd slots or 1st and 2nd?

Also, do you enable the Nvidia PCIe 3 patch? you have to do this everytime you install new drivers, it is needed for the 3rd slot's x8 speed to go from PCIe 2 to PCIe 3.

However... don't do the patch if your 3930k is revision C1, it's broken on those. Only C2 revision will work.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> speaking of which, do you run yours in 1st and 3rd slots or 1st and 2nd?
> 
> Also, do you enable the Nvidia PCIe 3 patch? you have to do this everytime you install new drivers, it is needed for the 3rd slot's x8 speed to go from PCIe 2 to PCIe 3.
> 
> However... don't do the patch if your 3930k is revision C1, it's broken on those. Only C2 revision will work.


Have to install the pci-E 3.0 patch everytime you install or reinstall the drivers.

Also the pci-e 3.0 patch works fine with C1 SB-E chips.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Have to install the pci-E 3.0 patch everytime you install or reinstall the drivers.
> 
> Also the pci-e 3.0 patch works fine with C1 SB-E chips.


Why AMD cards are fine on x79 but Nvidia needs this patch for pci-e 3?


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Why AMD cards are fine on x79 but Nvidia needs this patch for pci-e 3?


Nvidia's Response :
_
GeForce GTX 680 and GTX 670 GPUs support PCI Express 3.0. They operate properly within the SIG PCI Express Specification and have been validated on multiple PCI Express 3.0 platforms. Some motherboard manufacturers have released an updated SBIOS to enable the Intel X79/SNB-E PCI Express 2.0 platform to run at up to 8GT/s bus speeds. We have tested GeForce GTX 680 and GTX 670 GPUs across a number of X79/SNB-E platforms at 8GT/s bus speeds, *but have seen significant variation in signal timing across different motherboards and CPUs. Therefore we've decided to only support and guarantee PCI Express 2.0 bus speeds on X79/SNB-E with our standard release drivers*. Native PCI Express 3.0 platforms (like Ivy Bridge) will run at 8GT/s bus speeds with our standard release drivers.

Though we cannot officially support or guarantee 8GT/s speeds for X79/SNB-E, you can manually enable faster 8GT/s bus speeds (at your own risk) on GTX 680 or GTX 670 GPUs using the following executable: force-enable-gen3.exe_

So or AMD cards are not affected by this or they dont care - choose what you prefer


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Good score!
> 2 issues for an hwbot sub though, you made the same mistake I frequently do & have 2 memory tabs open & not a cpu-z main tab (I usually forget to set one to memory, need one of each).
> Windows 8 has been banned for use at hwbot, the OS makes it possible to cheat in benchmarks that use the windows real time clock.


Thanks.

Yeah I noticed that after I submitted it. Lol. Also they canceled the submission because of windows 8 today. Shame they have that rule and people abused it. But oh well, I made it to 32nd which is a good accomplishment.

Anyways I would just like to warn everyone of the softmod and the LLC mod. I was rock solid stable at 1189mhz 1.212v in everything before the softmod. Now I've returned everything to normal after benching all weekend at 1.325v and 1320mhz, I'm only stable at 1024mhz with 1.212v. Which is a pretty massive difference. Card isn't stable at all at anything over that.

Going to clean install my OS and drivers and reflash the BIOS of the card this week to double check it's not something else but my card isn't the same after using the softmod or so it seems at the moment. Be careful guys.

And yeah skupples my card has a lot of coil whine at any voltage or under any load ever since I got it.


----------



## OccamRazor

soft mod LLC.zip 0k .zip file


For anyone that needs it heres a batch file for the LLC disable, edit it and change: wi3 for wi4 if your your card returned "41" after the "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" command.
Put it in your start up folder and youre good to go! thumb.gif
And for SLI just add the line: /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00 */sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00* (as sg stands for Select Gpu) so sg0 first card, sg1 second card and so on!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## hatlesschimp

I finally worked out what is going on with my GPU HDMI audio to my AV Receiver.

When I switch into SLI Configuration --> Span Displays with surround I loose my HDMI Audio out.

I use DL-DVI to my monitors and a single HDMI cable from the top GPU to my AVR.

Everything in the settings are the same and even when I click test it shows it playing but nothing. When I disable Nvidia Surround it works again.

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I finally worked out what is going on with my GPU HDMI audio to my AV Receiver.
> 
> When I switch into SLI Configuration --> Span Displays with surround I loose my HDMI Audio out.
> 
> I use DL-DVI to my monitors and a single HDMI cable from the top GPU to my AVR.
> 
> Everything in the settings are the same and even when I click test it shows it playing but nothing. When I disable Nvidia Surround it works again.
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?


And the top card is connected to which monitor? windows by default uses the center monitor (God knows why) perhaps if you connect the master card to the center monitor it will fix it! and the HDMI to that card too...
Just a thought...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I noticed that after I submitted it. Lol. Also they canceled the submission because of windows 8 today. Shame they have that rule and people abused it. But oh well, I made it to 32nd which is a good accomplishment.
> 
> Anyways I would just like to warn everyone of the softmod and the LLC mod. I was rock solid stable at 1189mhz 1.212v in everything before the softmod. Now I've returned everything to normal after benching all weekend at 1.325v and 1320mhz, I'm only stable at 1024mhz with 1.212v. Which is a pretty massive difference. Card isn't stable at all at anything over that.
> 
> Going to clean install my OS and drivers and reflash the BIOS of the card this week to double check it's not something else but my card isn't the same after using the softmod or so it seems at the moment. Be careful guys.
> 
> And yeah skupples my card has a lot of coil whine at any voltage or under any load ever since I got it.


Damn. I hope you didn't damage your card. Good luck on the reinstall, hope that fixes your issue.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I noticed that after I submitted it. Lol. Also they canceled the submission because of windows 8 today. Shame they have that rule and people abused it. But oh well, I made it to 32nd which is a good accomplishment.
> 
> Anyways I would just like to warn everyone of the softmod and the LLC mod. I was rock solid stable at 1189mhz 1.212v in everything before the softmod. Now I've returned everything to normal after benching all weekend at 1.325v and 1320mhz, I'm only stable at 1024mhz with 1.212v. Which is a pretty massive difference. Card isn't stable at all at anything over that.
> 
> Going to clean install my OS and drivers and reflash the BIOS of the card this week to double check it's not something else but my card isn't the same after using the softmod or so it seems at the moment. Be careful guys.
> 
> And yeah skupples my card has a lot of coil whine at any voltage or under any load ever since I got it.


Same feeling as "criminal"! hope everything turns out well!
and about coil whine, its the same for my titans, doesnt matter the load or volts, their´re always "complaining" heheeheh, but its audible because we´re on water, i only started noticing it after mounting the WB as the stock cooler baffles the coil whine!
Keep us posted!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I noticed that after I submitted it. Lol. Also they canceled the submission because of windows 8 today. Shame they have that rule and people abused it. But oh well, I made it to 32nd which is a good accomplishment.
> 
> Anyways I would just like to warn everyone of the softmod and the LLC mod. I was rock solid stable at 1189mhz 1.212v in everything before the softmod. Now I've returned everything to normal after benching all weekend at 1.325v and 1320mhz, I'm only stable at 1024mhz with 1.212v. Which is a pretty massive difference. Card isn't stable at all at anything over that.
> 
> Going to clean install my OS and drivers and reflash the BIOS of the card this week to double check it's not something else but my card isn't the same after using the softmod or so it seems at the moment. Be careful guys.
> 
> And yeah skupples my card has a lot of coil whine at any voltage or under any load ever since I got it.


Hey. I just faced a similar panic. I posted on the llc thread about it but it is very relevant to what you're saying. Here is a copy/paste. Does this sound like what happened to you?

Guys...just had an incredibly scary moment after using this mod. I have to share. I'm running 3 Titans in SLI. First couple of days, I had a lot of fun with this. Was already using the 144% power limit bios. Played around with LLC enabled and disabled. I couldn't max them out at 1.325v or even 1.3v without my 1250W PSU completely dying. So I decided I'd get a NEX1500 as an upgrade in a few days. Anyway I set it up at around 1.26v-1.27v, and average of 1200MHz across the board, and memory at 7500MHz. It worked beautifully after I lowered the voltage and clocks so my games wouldn't shut down. Played some Crysis 3 amongst others, and really roasted the cards for hours without any crashes.

Today, I was working on setting up Wake On Lan for my PC so I could remotely power it on using Splashtop on my iPad/iPhone. After a lot of issues thanks to the Maximus V Extreme needing you to set the network stack as your primary boot device for Wake On Lan from Ethernet to function (which takes an extra minute or two before switching to boot option 2, the SSD) I gave up. I reverted bios back to previous saved settings. Booted in to Win8.1. Decided to play some BF3, which isn't really a heavy workload for Titans. 5 seconds into the map loading, game froze. Hmm. Odd. Decided to drop the clocks by 15MHz as these were completely playable after hours of roasting earlier. Again...froze.

I tried removing memory overclock. Upping voltage. Slightly reducing clocks again. Still kept freezing with a driver crash. At this point I was panicking. Obviously my first assumption was I had damaged my VRM. But how could I find out? So I set out disabling SLI and ran my single card with those settings. Seemed to work fine. I was relieved. Thought it was just an SLI setting issue. So then I enabled SLI for Card 1 & 2 only (set 3rd as dedicated PhysX). Loaded Valley to see if it'd crash, and it didn't crash initially but I almost immediately saw artifacting that I didn't get with the single card (#1). Then I switched to Card 1 & 3 SLI. And it froze. So at this point...Card 2 = slightly damaged. Card 3 = pretty well toast. I had closed MSI afterburner as I didn't want any settings to be picked up. So I rebooted my PC and disabled PCIE ports for card 1 & 2 and decided to focus test on Card 3. I even swapped power cables from Card 1 to Card 3 in case there was some issue there.

So I loaded the benchmark with default card settings. And it crashed yet again. I have no idea why. Next step was downclocking. Lowered power limit to 57%. -105MHz on GPU clock. -500MHz on memory. This time it didn't crash and I could see the throttling from the power limit setting. So I slowly moved that up. At 100% power limit and 0 increase to gpu core, I crashed again. But as I crashed...I noticed afterburner was now displaying 1202MHz on the GPU core. So I was like what the hell...reconfirmed settings, saved again, and same thing. Then I had a sigh of relief. Obviously if the GPU is trying to run at 1202MHz without a voltage boost, that would cause crashing. So I increased voltage and Voila. Set to 1.3v, Disabled LLC, upped memory by +750MHz. At 1.325v, +144% power, and +83MHz on the GPU clock, I was now getting 1280MHz on Card 3. Without crashing. Going to 1292 caused a crash, which just means it's lacking juice. Went back down to 1280MHz, and all is stable in a 5 minute bench so far. Previously it'd crash in around 5 seconds.

Now...yes, I figured this out. And I still may have issues with card 2 as I haven't had time to test it out. But...here's the kicker. Previously, to get about 1200MHz from card 3, I had to set the GPU clock to +245MHz or so. And now...the software was doing the same thing with only +83MHz on the slider. This happened unexpectedly. And freaked the hell out of me. I didn't want to be out $2000, and also have to deal with the hassle of redoing my loop. Any ideas how or why this could happen? Has anyone else noticed it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Hey. I just faced a similar panic. I posted on the llc thread about it but it is very relevant to what you're saying. Here is a copy/paste. Does this sound like what happened to you?
> 
> Guys...just had an incredibly scary moment after using this mod. I have to share. I'm running 3 Titans in SLI. First couple of days, I had a lot of fun with this. Was already using the 144% power limit bios. Played around with LLC enabled and disabled. I couldn't max them out at 1.325v or even 1.3v without my 1250W PSU completely dying. So I decided I'd get a NEX1500 as an upgrade in a few days. Anyway I set it up at around 1.26v-1.27v, and average of 1200MHz across the board, and memory at 7500MHz. It worked beautifully after I lowered the voltage and clocks so my games wouldn't shut down. Played some Crysis 3 amongst others, and really roasted the cards for hours without any crashes.
> 
> Today, I was working on setting up Wake On Lan for my PC so I could remotely power it on using Splashtop on my iPad/iPhone. After a lot of issues thanks to the Maximus V Extreme needing you to set the network stack as your primary boot device for Wake On Lan from Ethernet to function (which takes an extra minute or two before switching to boot option 2, the SSD) I gave up. I reverted bios back to previous saved settings. Booted in to Win8.1. Decided to play some BF3, which isn't really a heavy workload for Titans. 5 seconds into the map loading, game froze. Hmm. Odd. Decided to drop the clocks by 15MHz as these were completely playable after hours of roasting earlier. Again...froze.
> 
> I tried removing memory overclock. Upping voltage. Slightly reducing clocks again. Still kept freezing with a driver crash. At this point I was panicking. Obviously my first assumption was I had damaged my VRM. But how could I find out? So I set out disabling SLI and ran my single card with those settings. Seemed to work fine. I was relieved. Thought it was just an SLI setting issue. So then I enabled SLI for Card 1 & 2 only (set 3rd as dedicated PhysX). Loaded Valley to see if it'd crash, and it didn't crash initially but I almost immediately saw artifacting that I didn't get with the single card (#1). Then I switched to Card 1 & 3 SLI. And it froze. So at this point...Card 2 = slightly damaged. Card 3 = pretty well toast. I had closed MSI afterburner as I didn't want any settings to be picked up. So I rebooted my PC and disabled PCIE ports for card 1 & 2 and decided to focus test on Card 3. I even swapped power cables from Card 1 to Card 3 in case there was some issue there.
> 
> So I loaded the benchmark with default card settings. And it crashed yet again. I have no idea why. Next step was downclocking. Lowered power limit to 57%. -105MHz on GPU clock. -500MHz on memory. This time it didn't crash and I could see the throttling from the power limit setting. So I slowly moved that up. At 100% power limit and 0 increase to gpu core, I crashed again. But as I crashed...I noticed afterburner was now displaying 1202MHz on the GPU core. So I was like what the hell...reconfirmed settings, saved again, and same thing. Then I had a sigh of relief. Obviously if the GPU is trying to run at 1202MHz without a voltage boost, that would cause crashing. So I increased voltage and Voila. Set to 1.3v, Disabled LLC, upped memory by +750MHz. At 1.325v, +144% power, and +83MHz on the GPU clock, I was now getting 1280MHz on Card 3. Without crashing. Going to 1292 caused a crash, which just means it's lacking juice. Went back down to 1280MHz, and all is stable in a 5 minute bench so far. Previously it'd crash in around 5 seconds.
> 
> Now...yes, I figured this out. And I still may have issues with card 2 as I haven't had time to test it out. But...here's the kicker. Previously, to get about 1200MHz from card 3, I had to set the GPU clock to +245MHz or so. And now...the software was doing the same thing with only +83MHz on the slider. This happened unexpectedly. And freaked the hell out of me. I didn't want to be out $2000, and also have to deal with the hassle of redoing my loop. Any ideas how or why this could happen? Has anyone else noticed it?


What bios are your titans on? that sound like a driver thing, what drivers have you installed? i had a quirk like that once and reinstalling the drivers fixed it!

Ed


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What bios are your titans on? that sound like a driver thing, what drivers have you installed? i had a quirk like that once and reinstalling the drivers fixed it!
> 
> Ed


Naennon bios. It's the 1.212v and 145% power limit one. I was running 326.41. Tried a clean reinstall. Didn't help. Updated to 326.80. Didn't help. Issue persists. However with the settings re-adjusted, it's working fine (minus hitting 1202MHz at 100% power limit and no increase in gpu clock).. But I don't like leaving things unexplained. I've been using that bios for quite a while now through various drivers without this issue.

The only thing I can think of is if there is some issue between evga precision x and msi afterburner as I used precision x before and recently switched to afterburner. Of course, I did uninstall precision x. So unless its a cross-application setting conflict that exists even though the one app is no longer present...I don't know.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Naennon bios. It's the 1.212v and 145% power limit one. I was running 326.41. Tried a clean reinstall. Didn't help. Updated to 326.80. Didn't help. Issue persists. However with the settings re-adjusted, it's working fine (minus hitting 1202MHz at 100% power limit and no increase in gpu clock).. But I don't like leaving things unexplained. I've been using that bios for quite a while now through various drivers without this issue.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is if there is some issue between evga precision x and msi afterburner as I used precision x before and recently switched to afterburner. Of course, I did uninstall precision x. So unless its a cross-application setting conflict that exists even though the one app is no longer present...I don't know.


Funny (but its not funny) its the same bios thestache was using too... AND the same bios i had the same problem too...
it seems to be too much of a coincidence...
Anyway were testing a new bios for the titan, stay tunned later on we´ll have some news!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Naennon bios. It's the 1.212v and 145% power limit one. I was running 326.41. Tried a clean reinstall. Didn't help. Updated to 326.80. Didn't help. Issue persists. However with the settings re-adjusted, it's working fine (minus hitting 1202MHz at 100% power limit and no increase in gpu clock).. But I don't like leaving things unexplained. I've been using that bios for quite a while now through various drivers without this issue.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is if there is some issue between evga precision x and msi afterburner as I used precision x before and recently switched to afterburner. Of course, I did uninstall precision x. So unless its a cross-application setting conflict that exists even though the one app is no longer present...I don't know.


Just a hunch- but Any bios with boost enabled interacts with Nvidia drivers , based on pre programmed voltage settings. Try boost disabled bios, see what happens. It could be the boost feature not shaking hands with drivers and pre defined voltage limits. Again, just a guess. I don't like having things unexplained, and the boost feature leaves a lot without explanation.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Just a hunch- but Any bios with boost enabled interacts with Nvidia drivers , based on pre programmed voltage settings. Try boost disabled bios, see what happens. It could be the boost feature not shaking hands with drivers and pre defined voltage limits. Again, just a guess. I don't like having things unexplained, and the boost feature leaves a lot without explanation.


^^ This too! Nice catch!








And you´re right, theres alot of unexplained things in that boost algorithm and the way its implemmented...
Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ^^ This too! Nice catch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you´re right, theres alot of unexplained things in that boost algorithm and the way its implemmented...
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Apparently, some guy name Cowie has boost free engineering bios. If someone can ask him, and he feels like sharing, he can post it here to help out the community.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> soft mod LLC.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> 
> For anyone that needs it heres a batch file for the LLC disable, edit it and change: wi3 for wi4 if your your card returned "41" after the "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" command.
> Put it in your start up folder and youre good to go! thumb.gif
> And for SLI just add the line: /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00 */sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00* (as sg stands for Select Gpu) so sg0 first card, sg1 second card and so on!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


+1 for posting this


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Have to install the pci-E 3.0 patch everytime you install or reinstall the drivers.
> 
> Also the pci-e 3.0 patch works fine with C1 SB-E chips.


ahaa ... I could swear that the 3.0 patch worked well on my 3930k, and then it wasn't working that well. so its, because i switched out my c1 stepping 3930k for c2 stepping 3930k? i guess its time to put the c1 stepping back in and see if it makes a difference. i will have to take things apart anyway to put a water block on the gpu, so will probably do it then.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Apparently, some guy name Cowie has boost free engineering bios. If someone can ask him, and he feels like sharing, he can post it here to help out the community.


Ill ask him!









cheers

Ed


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Hey. I just faced a similar panic. I posted on the llc thread about it but it is very relevant to what you're saying. Here is a copy/paste. Does this sound like what happened to you?
> 
> Guys...just had an incredibly scary moment after using this mod. I have to share. I'm running 3 Titans in SLI. First couple of days, I had a lot of fun with this. Was already using the 144% power limit bios. Played around with LLC enabled and disabled. I couldn't max them out at 1.325v or even 1.3v without my 1250W PSU completely dying. So I decided I'd get a NEX1500 as an upgrade in a few days. Anyway I set it up at around 1.26v-1.27v, and average of 1200MHz across the board, and memory at 7500MHz. It worked beautifully after I lowered the voltage and clocks so my games wouldn't shut down. Played some Crysis 3 amongst others, and really roasted the cards for hours without any crashes.
> 
> Today, I was working on setting up Wake On Lan for my PC so I could remotely power it on using Splashtop on my iPad/iPhone. After a lot of issues thanks to the Maximus V Extreme needing you to set the network stack as your primary boot device for Wake On Lan from Ethernet to function (which takes an extra minute or two before switching to boot option 2, the SSD) I gave up. I reverted bios back to previous saved settings. Booted in to Win8.1. Decided to play some BF3, which isn't really a heavy workload for Titans. 5 seconds into the map loading, game froze. Hmm. Odd. Decided to drop the clocks by 15MHz as these were completely playable after hours of roasting earlier. Again...froze.
> 
> I tried removing memory overclock. Upping voltage. Slightly reducing clocks again. Still kept freezing with a driver crash. At this point I was panicking. Obviously my first assumption was I had damaged my VRM. But how could I find out? So I set out disabling SLI and ran my single card with those settings. Seemed to work fine. I was relieved. Thought it was just an SLI setting issue. So then I enabled SLI for Card 1 & 2 only (set 3rd as dedicated PhysX). Loaded Valley to see if it'd crash, and it didn't crash initially but I almost immediately saw artifacting that I didn't get with the single card (#1). Then I switched to Card 1 & 3 SLI. And it froze. So at this point...Card 2 = slightly damaged. Card 3 = pretty well toast. I had closed MSI afterburner as I didn't want any settings to be picked up. So I rebooted my PC and disabled PCIE ports for card 1 & 2 and decided to focus test on Card 3. I even swapped power cables from Card 1 to Card 3 in case there was some issue there.
> 
> So I loaded the benchmark with default card settings. And it crashed yet again. I have no idea why. Next step was downclocking. Lowered power limit to 57%. -105MHz on GPU clock. -500MHz on memory. This time it didn't crash and I could see the throttling from the power limit setting. So I slowly moved that up. At 100% power limit and 0 increase to gpu core, I crashed again. But as I crashed...I noticed afterburner was now displaying 1202MHz on the GPU core. So I was like what the hell...reconfirmed settings, saved again, and same thing. Then I had a sigh of relief. Obviously if the GPU is trying to run at 1202MHz without a voltage boost, that would cause crashing. So I increased voltage and Voila. Set to 1.3v, Disabled LLC, upped memory by +750MHz. At 1.325v, +144% power, and +83MHz on the GPU clock, I was now getting 1280MHz on Card 3. Without crashing. Going to 1292 caused a crash, which just means it's lacking juice. Went back down to 1280MHz, and all is stable in a 5 minute bench so far. Previously it'd crash in around 5 seconds.
> 
> Now...yes, I figured this out. And I still may have issues with card 2 as I haven't had time to test it out. But...here's the kicker. Previously, to get about 1200MHz from card 3, I had to set the GPU clock to +245MHz or so. And now...the software was doing the same thing with only +83MHz on the slider. This happened unexpectedly. And freaked the hell out of me. I didn't want to be out $2000, and also have to deal with the hassle of redoing my loop. Any ideas how or why this could happen? Has anyone else noticed it?


Yes, this is one of the first thing I've noticed with the voltage softmod. It kicks it up to the BIOS's max boost setting, which Naennon's happens to be 1202 Mhz. I actually prefer this as all my Titan's now are matched boost sliders.







One tip to avoid this in the future which I always do; is set everything to default once you make a change and see how the GPU responds with MHz/Power etc before then making overclock adjustments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> +1 for posting this


So that file needs to be run everytime at startup eh?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, this is one of the first thing I've noticed with the voltage softmod. It kicks it up to the BIOS's max boost setting, which Naennon's happens to be 1202 Mhz. I actually prefer this as all my Titan's now are matched boost sliders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tip to avoid this in the future which I always do; is set everything to default once you make a change and see how the GPU responds with MHz/Power etc before then making overclock adjustments.
> So that file needs to be run everytime at startup eh?


As it seems it only needs to be run again if you power off your system, if you reboot the settings stay active!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, this is one of the first thing I've noticed with the voltage softmod. It kicks it up to the BIOS's max boost setting, which Naennon's happens to be 1202 Mhz. I actually prefer this as all my Titan's now are matched boost sliders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tip to avoid this in the future which I always do; is set everything to default once you make a change and see how the GPU responds with MHz/Power etc before then making overclock adjustments.
> So that file needs to be run everytime at startup eh?


Yep. You can put it in the task scheduler with auto triggers. not sure if anyone has figured out a way to do it just through AB 14 without adding this as a batch file.
by the way i noticed you mentioned 1.36v with ab 14, how are you getting 1.36v when it effectively maxes out at 1.325?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep. You can put it in the task scheduler with auto triggers. not sure if anyone has figured out a way to do it just through AB 14 without adding this as a batch file.
> by the way i noticed you mentioned 1.36v with ab 14, *how are you getting 1.36v* when it effectively maxes out at 1.325?


Yap i want to know it too... i hinted the other day but you didnt reply...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chatassys*
> 
> Ok, so I decided to help a little bit.
> 
> A lot of people seems to be searching for specific bioses and programs.
> So I did a little starting kit for everybody...
> 
> *This post has been updated with a newer version.*
> 
> So we have:
> 
> Utils:
> 
> NvFlash ( with 64bit compatible )
> Kepler Bios Tweaker
> 
> Excel:
> 
> Spreadsheet with BIOSes available in this topic.
> 
> BIOS:
> 
> Engineering Bios
> Baasha Bios
> Carhil2 Bios
> Maarten 1200mv Bios
> Maarten 1212mv Bios
> Maarten WC Bios
> Murlocke 1162mv Bios
> Murlocke 1175mv Bios
> Murlocke 1186mv Bios
> Naennon 145% Bios
> Naennon 115% Bios
> OPT33 1187mv Bios
> OPT33 1212mv Bios
> Reinary Bios
> RR09SS Bios
> Wuannai Bios
> 
> Original Titan Bios:http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/12670#
> 
> Asus
> EVGA ( SC and Non-SC )
> Gigabyte
> Nvidia
> Zotac AMP! Edition ( Memory OC )
> 
> Due to legal restrictions, all files from SVL7's TI Bios must be downloaded directly from him. All other files inside pack.
> 
> SVL's OC Bios -> http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=61
> 
> Titan Pack.zip 3315k .zip file


The Engineering-Bios.rom on this pack is corrupted don't flash it if any of you want this bios the rest is fine. I checked one by







just some head's up for my fellow Titan bud's.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> ahaa ... I could swear that the 3.0 patch worked well on my 3930k, and then it wasn't working that well. so its, because i switched out my c1 stepping 3930k for c2 stepping 3930k? i guess its time to put the c1 stepping back in and see if it makes a difference. i will have to take things apart anyway to put a water block on the gpu, so will probably do it then.


I'm on c2, no issues + SL7 BIOS.


----------



## Warocia

Safe temperature limit for VRM?



This is Crysis 3 after about 10minutes of gaming. The core temperature is only 35°C (EK block)







I was running LLC disabled and 1.25v.


----------



## skyn3t

both block's same position.



This is the right Hydro copper block for Titan




Spoiler: my mistake :o: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had posted it at the classy thread but I decide to share it here too correct me if I'm wrong. this is a replay to SeekerZA post # 1446
> 
> both block's same position. I don't see much difference. I put some number's in the blocks to make it easy to see the difference.
> 
> 
> The only difference I can see in the EK block is the point #6 far behind and it cover all the cap's and chips with the full water block.
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA is not full water block compared with EK it has more room to trap hot air below the acetal. just look where is the power led wire is. This is why EK block keeps the VRM more cooler than EVGA block. the more copper close to the chips the more cooler it will be.


I'm not positive about the Komodo's but I don't think that back portion of metal receives any water. Which would make a big difference.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had posted it at the classy thread but I decide to share it here too correct me if I'm wrong. this is a replay to SeekerZA post # 1446
> 
> both block's same position. I don't see much difference. I put some number's in the blocks to make it easy to see the difference.
> 
> 
> The only difference I can see in the EK block is the point #6 far behind and it cover all the cap's and chips with the full water block.
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA is not full water block compared with EK it has more room to trap hot air below the acetal. just look where is the power led wire is. This is why EK block keeps the VRM more cooler than EVGA block. the more copper close to the chips the more cooler it will be.






mmm







That's weird. I have both blocks, one EVGA Hydro Copper and a Swiftech Komodo. They are supposed to be the same since Swiftech make the blocks for the Hydro copper series. I installed personally the komodo in my other Titan and if I recall correctly it didn't look like the picture you show for the EVGA block. Instead it looks like this:

http://www.swiftech.com/komodo-nv-gtxtitan.aspx

I didn't open the Hydro copper block so I can't confirm if there are more metal there (like swiftech picture) or not (like the picture you show) but would be interesting to have confirmation on this....

EDIT - Ok, more information here:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19544/ex-vga-28/EVGA_GeForce_GTX_Titan_Hydro_Copper_Waterblock_400-CU-G790-B1.html?tl=g56c559s1659#blank

It looks exactly like the swiftech block and different from the one you show it where number 5 and 4 are in a separate row....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird. I have both blocks, one EVGA Hydro Copper and a Swiftech Komodo. They are supposed to be the same since Swiftech make the blocks for the Hydro copper series. I installed personally the komodo in my other Titan and if I recall correctly it didn't look like the picture you show for the EVGA block. Instead it looks like this:
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/komodo-nv-gtxtitan.aspx
> 
> I didn't open the Hydro copper block so I can't confirm if there are more metal there (like swiftech picture) or not (like the picture you show) but would be interesting to have confirmation on this....
> 
> EDIT - Ok, more information here:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19544/ex-vga-28/EVGA_GeForce_GTX_Titan_Hydro_Copper_Waterblock_400-CU-G790-B1.html?tl=g56c559s1659#blank
> 
> It looks exactly like the swiftech block and different from the one you show it where number 5 and 4 are in a separate row....


The one Sky linked may be an older model. It's a genuine picture. (no rendering from what i can tell)

So maybe this is an improvement Swiftech has made recently
Shipment confirmed, Titan #3 will be here Thursday!.( I always assume that i'm going to get scammed when using Ebay to BUY stuff) Hell, I approach everything in life as a potential scam. I do live in South Florida after all... lol! Trying to find a mechanic who won't sell you a new engine as a panacea for squeaky breaks is even hard.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The one Sky linked may be an older model. It's a genuine picture. (no rendering from what i can tell)
> 
> So maybe this is an improvement Swiftech has made recently
> Shipment confirmed, Titan #3 will be here Thursday!.( I always assume that i'm going to get scammed when using Ebay to BUY stuff) Hell, I approach everything in life as a potential scam. I do live in South Florida after all... lol! Trying to find a mechanic who won't sell you a new engine as a panacea for squeaky breaks is even hard.


Not saying is a fake Skupples just adding information relevant here. It would be nice to track this down and verify that EVGA is (or not) selling two varieties of hydro copper blocks. Sky, can you confirm where did you get that picture? Is it your block?

This can even explain an early behavior that the reviewer saw on his tests here:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

Where EVGA and Swiftech blocks were not perfoming the same despite being in theory the same block. Since is an ongoing review not sure that info is still there but it was two months ago....BTW, notice that the EK block had the worse performance on the GPU die temperature. Just balancing the recent information posted here. Yes it is the best performer for the VRM and VRAM (which in light of the recent 1.3 volt mod and so on might as well mean is the best block for several users) but it is the worse in the gpu die itself. This was discussed months ago in this huge (and awesome thread).


----------



## skupples

My guess is that's an old Komodo block, maybe from pre Keplar era... Maybe Skyn3t can tell us where he found that picture. It looks professional.

also, iv'e found that pump speed has almost no effect on my temps, so i leave my MCP35x2 ~30%x2. (My temps actually go up if i set it lower or higher then that.Which could be from pump heat, as I don't have the heatsink/fan combo for the pump...yet)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My guess is that's an old Komodo block, maybe from pre Keplar era... Maybe Skyn3t can tell us where he found that picture. It looks professional.
> 
> also, iv'e found that pump speed has almost no effect on my temps, so i leave my MCP35x2 ~30%x2.


Actually no, mystery solved. The 780 classified block is different from the 780/titan vanilla block. It is right there at EVGA site:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G780-B2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Actually no, mystery solved. The 780 classified block is different from the 780/titan vanilla block. It is right there at EVGA site:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G780-B2


Interesting. I would love to see what it looks like with the block pulled apart. That long piece of medal makes allot more sense now, as it's specially designed for the classi' OP power section.


----------



## provost

its a 780 classified block, not the Titan block.
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G780-B2

edit: never mind, someone posted it already above.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Interesting. I would love to see what it looks like with the block pulled apart. That long piece of medal makes allot more sense now, as it's specially designed for the classi' OP power section.


Is the other way around. The picture Sky posted is the one for the classified which have the separate row of metal and not one single piece of metal.... Titan and vanilla 780 get the full metal piece while the classies get the two metal piece version.


----------



## skyn3t

Damn How i missed that info sorry guys let me fix my post so no confusion when ppl do search and find the miserable mistake of mine.

Yes the Hydro copper block for titan it is full block like EK block


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Is the other way around. The picture Sky posted is the one for the classified which have the separate row of metal and not one single piece of metal.... Titan and vanilla 780 get the full metal piece while the classies get the two metal piece version.


Np! You are misinterpreting me.

By single piece of medal I was referring to the separate piece....



(CLASSI 780 block)



(stock 780 block)

So, we are on the same page, I just sound like a moron right after I get off of work. Takes a few hours for my brain to come back.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Np! You are misinterpreting me.
> 
> By single piece of medal I was referring to the separate piece....
> 
> 
> 
> (CLASSI 780 block)
> 
> 
> 
> (stock 780 block)
> 
> So, we are on the same page, I just sound like a moron right after I get off of work. Takes a few hours for my brain to come back.













Got it!
BTW Skupples, Enthoo primo is close to be available!!!!

Sky, don't worry dude. You are always trying to help people. Cheers


----------



## skyn3t

post fixed sorry for the confusion


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it!
> BTW Skupples, Enthoo primo is close to be available!!!!
> 
> Sky, don't worry dude. You are always trying to help people. Cheers


I know! BUT it's way smaller then they lead us to believe... I really don't believe it can hold 2 480x80 thick monsta rads + tri-sli anymore.

I really don't want to be yet ANOTHER 900D owner... SOOOOO i'm not sure what i'll be putting my re-build into. I know I promised an entho+ivy-e build.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know! BUT it's way smaller then they lead us to believe... I really don't believe it can hold 2 480x80 thick monsta rads + tri-sli anymore.
> 
> I really don't want to be yet ANOTHER 900D owner... SOOOOO i'm not sure what i'll be putting my re-build into. I know I promised an entho+ivy-e build.


Lol you can put 2 480x80 rads and the 900D still looks empty lol


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know! BUT it's way smaller then they lead us to believe... I really don't believe it can hold 2 480x80 thick monsta rads + tri-sli anymore.
> 
> I really don't want to be yet ANOTHER 900D owner... SOOOOO i'm not sure what i'll be putting my re-build into. I know I promised an entho+ivy-e build.


take a look here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397111/tpu-phanteks-enthoo-primo-case-pictured/80

and here:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1150366_429208710528940_1681857745_n.jpg

Sounds like at the bottom it was a monsta. The video review posted in the Enthoo Primo thread is very good too.

EDIT- What a horrible name for a case....


----------



## skupples

It's going to be a tight squeeze. I will be recycling as much as humanly possible from my current rig (thus why i keep calling it a re-build) So I will be using a bay res, which saves allot of space inside the case.

I just need to find more info, and actually spend some time looking at the case measurements compared to the size of the extra rads I want to add. I currently have a 240x80 and a 360 coolstream. I want both to go into the next build (to save as much money as humanly possible)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep. You can put it in the task scheduler with auto triggers. not sure if anyone has figured out a way to do it just through AB 14 without adding this as a batch file.
> by the way i noticed you mentioned 1.36v with ab 14, how are you getting 1.36v when it effectively maxes out at 1.325?


I thought someone posted up to 1.36v? Anyway, if 1.325 is the "new" max, that's still pretty good. I am still only running 1.3v mod with stock LLC. I wasn't going to push them anymore until more data/results come in. Still no-known blown cards since this mod has been released even on air, so thats good news.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not saying is a fake Skupples just adding information relevant here. It would be nice to track this down and verify that EVGA is (or not) selling two varieties of hydro copper blocks. Sky, can you confirm where did you get that picture? Is it your block?
> 
> This can even explain an early behavior that the reviewer saw on his tests here:
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> Where EVGA and Swiftech blocks were not perfoming the same despite being in theory the same block. Since is an ongoing review not sure that info is still there but it was two months ago....BTW, notice that the EK block had the worse performance on the GPU die temperature. Just balancing the recent information posted here. Yes it is the best performer for the VRM and VRAM (which in light of the recent 1.3 volt mod and so on might as well mean is the best block for several users) but it is the worse in the gpu die itself. This was discussed months ago in this huge (and awesome thread).


The GPU die temp is of little concern as by far the limiting factor is keeping the VRM's in check. Anyway, the EK block, as a matter of fact all of the blocks cool within 1C of each other with decent loop pressure. The EK blocks destroying the others in VRM/Mem temps is of most interest.

I think you guys are missing one important part of these blocks. While all of the blocks cool the GPU die and VRM's to some degree, only the EK block also cool the inductors that sit next to the VRM's. Those are the six large raised grey squares next to the VRM's in this pic:



That can lead to much better temps in the VRM area.

With the 1.3v mod and 1333 MHz core on EK blocks, only running 36 C core temp with a not-so-cool 23C ambient:


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I thought someone posted up to 1.36v? Anyway, if 1.325 is the "new" max, that's still pretty good. I am still only running 1.3v mod with stock LLC. I wasn't going to push them anymore until more data/results come in. Still no-known blown cards since this mod has been released even on air, so thats good news.
> The GPU die temp is of little concern as by far the limiting factor is keeping the VRM's in check. Anyway, the EK block, as a matter of fact all of the blocks cool within 1C of each other with decent loop pressure. The EK blocks destroying the others in VRM/Mem temps is of most interest.
> 
> I think you guys are missing one important part of these blocks. While all of the blocks cool the GPU die and VRM's to some degree, only the EK block also cool the inductors that sit next to the VRM's. Those are the six large raised grey squares next to the VRM's in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> That can lead to much better temps in the VRM area.
> 
> With the 1.3v mod and 1333 MHz core on EK blocks, only running 36 C core temp with a not-so-cool 23C ambient:
> 
> [/quote





]

Agree, that's why I said EK block is perhaps the best giving the current state of things (soft mod and 1.3 v etc). I was not very happy with the perfomance of the Hydro Copper/ Komodo block in that review either since is the worse block for VRM and VRAM apparently. Yet, the inductors you mention would not be cover by this area in red in the komodo block?


----------



## CallsignVega

No, that circled area contacts the VRM's. The "cut out's" just to the right of that circle is where the inductors recess-in and aren't cooled. They actually contact and are cooled on the EK block.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, that circled area contacts the VRM's. The "cut out's" just to the right of that circle is where the inductors recess-in and aren't cooled. They actually contact and are cooled on the EK block.


Got it, thanks. Wondering if someone could place a thermal pad or something there in that cut out to make contact with the area you mention....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I thought someone posted up to 1.36v? Anyway, if 1.325 is the "new" max, that's still pretty good. I am still only running 1.3v mod with stock LLC. I wasn't going to push them anymore until more data/results come in. Still no-known blown cards since this mod has been released even on air, so thats good news.
> The GPU die temp is of little concern as by far the limiting factor is keeping the VRM's in check. Anyway, the EK block, as a matter of fact all of the blocks cool within 1C of each other with decent loop pressure. The EK blocks destroying the others in VRM/Mem temps is of most interest.
> 
> I think you guys are missing one important part of these blocks. While all of the blocks cool the GPU die and VRM's to some degree, only the EK block also cool the inductors that sit next to the VRM's. Those are the six large raised grey squares next to the VRM's in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> That can lead to much better temps in the VRM area.
> 
> With the 1.3v mod and 1333 MHz core on EK blocks, only running 36 C core temp with a not-so-cool 23C ambient:


This is a good point, I usually never worry about the inductors but with overvoltage on the reference VRMs every little bit can help.


----------



## skupples

326.80 automatically enabled 3D surround after full removal and re-install of drivers.

Hopefully these drivers solve the PIP flickering issues i'm having in ARMA3 (picture in picture: mirror reflections, gun screens)

Is it necessary to run the command prompt lines before cracking MSI AB (if I already know i return :41)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I thought someone posted up to 1.36v? Anyway, if 1.325 is the "new" max, that's still pretty good. I am still only running 1.3v mod with stock LLC. I wasn't going to push them anymore until more data/results come in. Still no-known blown cards since this mod has been released even on air, so thats good news.


1.3 is all that has been shared publicly. I am sure there are other safer higher limits that can be set, especially if people know what they are doing vis-a-vis cooling their cards.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Damn. I hope you didn't damage your card. Good luck on the reinstall, hope that fixes your issue.


Thanks mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Hey. I just faced a similar panic. I posted on the llc thread about it but it is very relevant to what you're saying. Here is a copy/paste. Does this sound like what happened to you?
> 
> Guys...just had an incredibly scary moment after using this mod. I have to share. I'm running 3 Titans in SLI. First couple of days, I had a lot of fun with this. Was already using the 144% power limit bios. Played around with LLC enabled and disabled. I couldn't max them out at 1.325v or even 1.3v without my 1250W PSU completely dying. So I decided I'd get a NEX1500 as an upgrade in a few days. Anyway I set it up at around 1.26v-1.27v, and average of 1200MHz across the board, and memory at 7500MHz. It worked beautifully after I lowered the voltage and clocks so my games wouldn't shut down. Played some Crysis 3 amongst others, and really roasted the cards for hours without any crashes.
> 
> Today, I was working on setting up Wake On Lan for my PC so I could remotely power it on using Splashtop on my iPad/iPhone. After a lot of issues thanks to the Maximus V Extreme needing you to set the network stack as your primary boot device for Wake On Lan from Ethernet to function (which takes an extra minute or two before switching to boot option 2, the SSD) I gave up. I reverted bios back to previous saved settings. Booted in to Win8.1. Decided to play some BF3, which isn't really a heavy workload for Titans. 5 seconds into the map loading, game froze. Hmm. Odd. Decided to drop the clocks by 15MHz as these were completely playable after hours of roasting earlier. Again...froze.
> 
> I tried removing memory overclock. Upping voltage. Slightly reducing clocks again. Still kept freezing with a driver crash. At this point I was panicking. Obviously my first assumption was I had damaged my VRM. But how could I find out? So I set out disabling SLI and ran my single card with those settings. Seemed to work fine. I was relieved. Thought it was just an SLI setting issue. So then I enabled SLI for Card 1 & 2 only (set 3rd as dedicated PhysX). Loaded Valley to see if it'd crash, and it didn't crash initially but I almost immediately saw artifacting that I didn't get with the single card (#1). Then I switched to Card 1 & 3 SLI. And it froze. So at this point...Card 2 = slightly damaged. Card 3 = pretty well toast. I had closed MSI afterburner as I didn't want any settings to be picked up. So I rebooted my PC and disabled PCIE ports for card 1 & 2 and decided to focus test on Card 3. I even swapped power cables from Card 1 to Card 3 in case there was some issue there.
> 
> So I loaded the benchmark with default card settings. And it crashed yet again. I have no idea why. Next step was downclocking. Lowered power limit to 57%. -105MHz on GPU clock. -500MHz on memory. This time it didn't crash and I could see the throttling from the power limit setting. So I slowly moved that up. At 100% power limit and 0 increase to gpu core, I crashed again. But as I crashed...I noticed afterburner was now displaying 1202MHz on the GPU core. So I was like what the hell...reconfirmed settings, saved again, and same thing. Then I had a sigh of relief. Obviously if the GPU is trying to run at 1202MHz without a voltage boost, that would cause crashing. So I increased voltage and Voila. Set to 1.3v, Disabled LLC, upped memory by +750MHz. At 1.325v, +144% power, and +83MHz on the GPU clock, I was now getting 1280MHz on Card 3. Without crashing. Going to 1292 caused a crash, which just means it's lacking juice. Went back down to 1280MHz, and all is stable in a 5 minute bench so far. Previously it'd crash in around 5 seconds.
> 
> Now...yes, I figured this out. And I still may have issues with card 2 as I haven't had time to test it out. But...here's the kicker. Previously, to get about 1200MHz from card 3, I had to set the GPU clock to +245MHz or so. And now...the software was doing the same thing with only +83MHz on the slider. This happened unexpectedly. And freaked the hell out of me. I didn't want to be out $2000, and also have to deal with the hassle of redoing my loop. Any ideas how or why this could happen? Has anyone else noticed it?


Nah not the same.

320.49 BIOS and Precision with engineering BIOS. 1189mhz stable in everything with 1.212v. Benched all weekend with the softmod and LLC mod at 1320mhz with 1.325v and everything seemed fine. Usual behaviour of my card. First run at highest stable clock always the best, everything after that not as good.

Then cleaned drivers and Afterburner and installed 326.80 and Precision. Returned all my settings back to how they were previously and ran Valley the check. Clocks didn't work, usage wasn't fully utilised and voltage wasn't at 1.212v. Slowly in 4 stages over 30seconds stepped up to 1.212v and 1189mhz and as soon as it got there crashed. This happens now with any clocks over 1024mhz. So something is up.

I'm going to say its the BETA drivers at this point and hope a clean windows install, reflash of the BIOS and stable drivers fixes It but if not my card is buggered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Same feeling as "criminal"! hope everything turns out well!
> and about coil whine, its the same for my titans, doesnt matter the load or volts, their´re always "complaining" heheeheh, but its audible because we´re on water, i only started noticing it after mounting the WB as the stock cooler baffles the coil whine!
> Keep us posted!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yeah that's exactly it. Lol. My loop on purpose is whisper quiet and the only thing I hear is the coil whine from the motherboard or GPU. Swap one annoying sound for another.


----------



## skupples

Does anyone have the MSIAB14 softmod working with 326.80?

After updating drivers I can't seem to get it to function...

Ran the dos prompt returned :41...

inserted same code i used last time... no dice.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does anyone have the MSIAB14 softmod working with 326.80?
> 
> After updating drivers I can't seem to get it to function...
> 
> Ran the dos prompt returned :41...
> 
> inserted same code i used last time... no dice.


What bios?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does anyone have the MSIAB14 softmod working with 326.80?
> 
> After updating drivers I can't seem to get it to function...
> 
> Ran the dos prompt returned :41...
> 
> inserted same code i used last time... no dice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> What bios?


TI(7's) V2 (about to try some top secret bios')

Not sure what I did differently this time, but it's now working... I THINK it has something to do with tweaking stuff in MSIAB before applying the crack... This time i...

uninstalled MSIAB >>> No, don't save profiles>>> Restart PC>>> Re-install MSIAB>>> Restart PC (to generate GPU profiles)>>> Run command prompt lines>>> open MSIAB >>> Set voltage control ON >>>shut down MSIAB>>> Restart Computer >>> Apply crack's >>> Start MSIAB >>> restart on prompt of system detection>> win.

I swear I did it just like this each time, but I guess third times a charm. Seems this is ever so slightly finicky...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> TI(7's) V2 (about to try some top secret bios')
> 
> Not sure what I did differently this time, but now it's working... I THINK it has something to do with tweaking stuff in MSIAB before applying the crack... This time i...
> 
> uninstalled MSIAB >>> No, don't save profiles>>> Restart PC>>> Re-install MSIAB>>> Restart PC (to generate GPU profiles)>>> Run command prompt lines>>> open MSIAB >>> Set voltage control ON >>>shut down MSIAB>>> Restart Computer >>> Apply crack's >>> Start MSIAB >>> restart on prompt of system detection>> win.
> 
> I swear I did it just like this each time, but I guess third times a charm. Seems this is ever so slightly finicky...


Cool. for what its worth, i am finding T1 v3 much better, even for my evga cards.
wanna hear all about these secret bios...too many secrets on this forum community...








but we know you are the sharing type, right?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Cool. for what its worth, i am finding T1 v3 much better, even for my evga cards.
> wanna hear all about these secret bios...too many secrets on this forum community...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we know you are the sharing type, right?


As soon as I have permission.









Scroll up, I try to return as much as iv'e been given, even as a one step above noob enthusiast.

What differences do you see on V3? I thought the only difference was better downclocking/undervolting.

I hope Wyld Fyre didn't blow up his system... He's gone totally silent after giving him all the "make your titan a true titan" information.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As soon as I have permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll up, I try to return as much as iv'e been given, even as a one step above noob enthusiast.
> 
> What differences do you see on V3? I thought the only difference was better downclocking/undervolting.


ok , will be waiting








I find them more stable.when i went back and read the description, it says some bugs worked out...don't know exactly what bugs, but feels more stable...may be its just placebo








funny thing is these work better on my evga cards than the Asus card...still early yet as it has a high asic of over 76%...but just started testing the Asus..however evga worked well with these


----------



## skyn3t

as long you see beta name in drivers it will going to give you some headache. why not stick with 314.22, 320.49 or 326.01 this is my best drivers till now. old drivers likes OC way much better than new drivers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> as long you see beta name in drivers it will going to give you some headache. why not stick with 314.22, 320.49 or 326.01 this is my best drivers till now. old drivers likes OC way much better than new drivers.










I didn't even know 326.01 WHQL existed. May revert to it if I run into any OC'ing issues. Time for nightly walk on the beach.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> ok , will be waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find them more stable.when i went back and read the description, it says some bugs worked out...don't know exactly what bugs, but feels more stable...may be its just placebo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny thing is these work better on my evga cards than the Asus card...still early yet as it has a high asic of over 76%...but just started testing the Asus..however evga worked well with these


Well, it is a modded EVGA bios, what ever that's worth.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know 326.01 WHQL existed. May revert to it if I run into any OC'ing issues. Time for nightly walk on the beach.
> Well, it is a modded EVGA bios, what ever that's worth.


hmmm...I thought v3 was based on modded Asus bios


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> hmmm...I thought v3 was based on modded Asus bios


Had me bust out the titanpack (thx chaty)

.90 (v2) is evga SC original.
.06 (v3) is asus original.
_
*so, he switched to Asus for V3.







*_




Also, do I REALLY need to be removing AB when flashing to a different bios? Or can I just default and close the program.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Had me bust out the titanpack (thx chaty)
> 
> .90 (v2) is evga SC original.
> .06 (v3) is asus original.
> 
> so, he switched to Asus for V3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do I REALLY need to be removing AB when flashing to a different bios? Or can I just default and close the program.


I am not in front of my machine right now, but i am pretty sure its asus bios, as my evga shows up asus on 3d mark 11 HOF description









No need to uninstall as long as everything is set to default, and closed and ab 14 is not set to start with windows. for the initial boot after installing the new bios.


----------



## skyn3t

I can tell if it asus or any other brand if the cert is sign by the GPU manufactory not only by nvidia. some GPU manufactory won't sign they bios so it it shipped with nvidia only, most of the GPU that you see with high core clock signs they cert.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does anyone have the MSIAB14 softmod working with 326.80?
> 
> After updating drivers I can't seem to get it to function...
> 
> Ran the dos prompt returned :41...
> 
> inserted same code i used last time... no dice.


yes - so far no problems, but i do not leave the cards at 1.3V.


----------



## djriful

You guys made it to the top View and Replies... thread... wow.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As soon as I have permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll up, I try to return as much as iv'e been given, even as a one step above noob enthusiast.
> 
> What differences do you see on V3? I thought the only difference was better downclocking/undervolting.
> 
> I hope Wyld Fyre didn't blow up his system... He's gone totally silent after giving him all the "make your titan a true titan" information.


svl7's v3 bios has been working fine with the softmod and 326.80... so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Had me bust out the titanpack (thx chaty)
> 
> .90 (v2) is evga SC original.
> .06 (v3) is asus original.
> 
> so, he switched to Asus for V3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do I REALLY need to be removing AB when flashing to a different bios? Or can I just default and close the program.


Actually, i did not have to remove PrecX to get AB14b to work with the mod (once i added "[setting]" to the cfg files - doh!). And I switch between them - neither is set to start with windows. With svl7v3 both default to 1150mV and 875MHz with no boost.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, i did not have to remove PrecX to get AB14b to work with the mod (once i added "[setting]" to the cfg files - doh!). And I switch between them - neither is set to start with windows. With svl7v3 both default to 1150mV and 875MHz with no boost.


I havnt gotten a chance to try the latest Beta Drivers with Borderlands 2 in SLI. That's the only game where my Top Card Throttles between base and boost clock. I have considered other Bios, but since its the only game, I figure its a driver problem.


----------



## alancsalt

Meanwhile, over in the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @ 5,1 Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI --- P25410
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7066524
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jpmboy but it's back to number 2 with the Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have on your Titans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't think i can do any better than this absent a magical increase in cpu performance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] ([email protected]) -- sli titans --- 25372
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7071049
> 
> yup, #2 !
> 
> someone else will have to carry the titan flag! Callsignvega - where you at?


The SLI Titan/780 challenge is there....Who will restore Titan honor?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Meanwhile, over in the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad thread:
> 
> The SLI Titan/780 challenge is there....Who will restore Titan honor?


Not me lol, I won't bother with 1.3v until I get my water loop completed. I'm also waiting for 4930k to hit micro center.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not me lol, I won't bother with 1.3v until I get my water loop completed. I'm also waiting for 4930k to hit micro center.


A man after my own heart. Accept I will probably have to order mine... Wish I had a local store, I would make friends with the manager so I could cherry pick my ib-e.

It took compUSA almost a year to pickup SB-E.(Where I live)

I'm sure some one will see that 3dmark11 score and try to beat it.

In other news, my titan finally showed up on UPS, so assuming he didn't mail me an 800$ shoe box with a bix X painted on it, I should be good.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> A man after my own heart. Accept I will probably have to order mine... Wish I had a local store, I would make friends with the manager so I could cherry pick.
> 
> It took compUSA almost a year to pickup SB-E.(Where I live)


Lol, I made friends, but non have power to let me cherry pick.

I have cash ready for my 4930k and Rampage 4 Extreme, but I'm hoping we also get new boards. Maybe a Rampage 4.5 Extreme??


----------



## mypg036

GTX7802688Shaders_zps542bb855.jpg 786k .jpg file


Am I qualified for Titan Owner or in between?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> 
> 
> GTX7802688Shaders_zps542bb855.jpg 786k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Am I qualify for Titan Owner or in between?


Next time use the image upload.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> 
> 
> GTX7802688Shaders_zps542bb855.jpg 786k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Am I qualify for Titan Owner or in between?


That does look pretty unique, does it actually get better scores at the the same clocks as the 780 with the correct specs?


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That does look pretty unique, does it actually get better scores at the the same clocks as the 780 with the correct specs?


Yeap, sometime the mouse won't move in 2 seconds, then EVGA precision & MSI afterburner will stop responding...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> Yeap, sometime the mouse won't move in 2 seconds, then EVGA precision & MSI afterburner will stop responding...


People normally say to not run multiple overclocking utilities at the same time. You can have both, and use both, just not together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036*
> 
> 
> 
> GTX7802688Shaders_zps542bb855.jpg 786k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Am I qualify for Titan Owner or in between?


I think my mind just exploded.


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People normally say to not run multiple overclocking utilities at the same time. You can have both, and use both, just not together.
> I think my mind just exploded.


----------



## skyn3t

I just finished valley @ 1372mhz score 79.9 I want 80 9.9 won't count


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Meanwhile, over in the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad thread:
> 
> The SLI Titan/780 challenge is there....Who will restore Titan honor?


Well, when you consider the fact that my 3dmark11 GPU score in my sig is higher than Mydog's and I was only running 1163MHz on stock voltage I'd say that Titan's honor is still intact. The only reason he's beating me and Jpmboy is due to his sick 3960X that apparently only needs 1.4V for 5GHz!


----------



## alancsalt

Honor was just a figure of speech... What I'm really looking for is better Titan SLI score submission..

Yes, jpmboy doesn't seem to want to risk pushing past 4.9GHz...darnit...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Honor was just a figure of speech... What I'm really looking for is better Titan SLI score submission..
> 
> Yes, jpmboy doesn't seem to want to risk pushing past 4.9GHz...darnit...


I got him in my pm. I will push him to the wall till he screams "ok ok I wil push it to 4.9"


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I thought someone posted up to 1.36v? Anyway, if 1.325 is the "new" max, that's still pretty good. I am still only running 1.3v mod with stock LLC. I wasn't going to push them anymore until more data/results come in. Still no-known blown cards since this mod has been released even on air, so thats good news.
> The GPU die temp is of little concern as by far the limiting factor is keeping the VRM's in check. Anyway, the EK block, as a matter of fact all of the blocks cool within 1C of each other with decent loop pressure. The EK blocks destroying the others in VRM/Mem temps is of most interest.
> 
> I think you guys are missing one important part of these blocks. While all of the blocks cool the GPU die and VRM's to some degree, only the EK block also cool the inductors that sit next to the VRM's. Those are the six large raised grey squares next to the VRM's in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> That can lead to much better temps in the VRM area.
> 
> With the 1.3v mod and 1333 MHz core on EK blocks, only running 36 C core temp with a not-so-cool 23C ambient:
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Agree, that's why I said EK block is perhaps the best giving the current state of things (soft mod and 1.3 v etc). I was not very happy with the perfomance of the Hydro Copper/ Komodo block in that review either since is the worse block for VRM and VRAM apparently. Yet, the inductors you mention would not be cover by this area in red in the komodo block?
Click to expand...

Which review are you referring to?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Honor was just a figure of speech... What I'm really looking for is better Titan SLI score submission..
> 
> Yes, jpmboy doesn't seem to want to risk pushing past 4.9GHz...darnit...


Yeah, my 3930 k needs 1.48 for 4.9, and thats what the last run was at. 5.0 with 2400 ram is too far above 1.5v for my liking. Hmm, maybe drop ram to 2133... But dog's at like 5.2 and 2400 so "resistance IS futile".

Exciuse iTypos!

Oh edit: What's great about the 3dmk11 thread is ole 'csalt is on top of the thread and updates it... Like instantly! Great bench thread and a nice quick benchmark.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Which review are you referring to?


http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Looking forward to getting my Titan and two acrylic/nickel blocks later this week. It's the perfect way to start the holiday weekend.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/


Many thanks!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Many thanks!










You welcome. Thinking about getting a laser thermometer to test this temps in the vrm area since I have a hydro copper card and a modified komodo one and I can easily touch the backplate in those hotspots and does not looks like above 45 degrees to me even after hours of Metro LL...


----------



## Panther Al

Quick question;

Running a pair of SLI'd Titans, and looking at putting them under water sometime within the next 6 months. Current rig has a H100 in the roof of a 350D, and room for a pair of 240 fans in the front. Can a 240/280 rad cool a pair of Titans, or should I look at running my CPU through a 120 in the back, and have 2 240 rads?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quick question;
> 
> Running a pair of SLI'd Titans, and looking at putting them under water sometime within the next 6 months. Current rig has a H100 in the roof of a 350D, and room for a pair of 240 fans in the front. Can a 240/280 rad cool a pair of Titans, or should I look at running my CPU through a 120 in the back, and have 2 240 rads?


Should be ok. But you will keep the cpu under the h100 and build a loop exclusive to the two titans? a 240 mm rad at front should be fine unless you plan to heavily OC your cards. In that case another 120 mm would be required. Rule of thumb is about one 120 mm per block without OC, but of course that would depend on case and ventilation too, so take with a bit of grain of salt.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Meanwhile, over in the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad thread:
> 
> The SLI Titan/780 challenge is there....Who will restore Titan honor?


All has been made right in the world...


----------



## hatlesschimp

hows the latest BETA drivers? *326.80*


----------



## theseekeroffun

I just sent back my three Classy's and ordered two Titans along with the EK H20 blocks. The Titans will be here Thursday........


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Should be ok. But you will keep the cpu under the h100 and build a loop exclusive to the two titans? a 240 mm rad at front should be fine unless you plan to heavily OC your cards. In that case another 120 mm would be required. Rule of thumb is about one 120 mm per block without OC, but of course that would depend on case and ventilation too, so take with a bit of grain of salt.


No, I'd rather put the CPU and the GPU under the same system. No sense in my view to have a Loop for the GPU and a AIO for the CPU. Unless I am missing something obvious like any other WC noob?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> No, I'd rather put the CPU and the GPU under the same system. No sense in my view to have a Loop for the GPU and a AIO for the CPU. Unless I am missing something obvious like any other WC noob?


Agree that would be the route I would take too. But in that case you will have more room on top for more rad space. Use the rule of thumb I gave you and should be ok. If you can fit two 240 mm that would be ok I guess for 3 blocks. If not you always could add more rad latter. Take a look on my system thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1407863/wc-in-fractal-design-xl-r2#post_20494272). I am currently running 2 x 240mm rad and one 140 mm and temps are really ok.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> hows the latest BETA drivers? *326.80*


Everything nice and stable on my 1440p @ 120hz Korean monitor. I haven't noticed any improvements on synthetic benchmarks and I find it works similar in games compared to the other 326 drivers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quick question;
> 
> Running a pair of SLI'd Titans, and looking at putting them under water sometime within the next 6 months. Current rig has a H100 in the roof of a 350D, and room for a pair of 240 fans in the front. Can a 240/280 rad cool a pair of Titans, or should I look at running my CPU through a 120 in the back, and have 2 240 rads?


It's going to be really tight. Use small fittings/tubes and a small res/pump combo. Bay res (unless pump is built in) take up allot of space.

Are you planning to mount the other 120.2 vertically in the front? (stash the drives some where super ninja) 

You might as well use as big a rads as possible with that small of a case. 280 on top, and a 240 in the front/next to psu if it fits. I wouldn't even bother with the 120.1 rads, but that's just me.

edit: I think you can even fit a 360 in the front of that case, if you go the standard res/pump combo route.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I installed the 326.80 drivers. they seam the same for me except ive lost my ability to snap windows to each monitor in Nvidia surround. its annoying with portrait surround and the only snapping is full screen or half screen and leaves half a webpage with a bezel running through it.

Because of my HDMI AUDIO 5.1 out issues with SLI Surround I'm thinking of getting a 4th card for physx and my audio out. I cant find any info to suggest it will work but I have to try something. I was trying to decide which card I should get. 640, 650, 660, 670, 760, 770. ???? I was thinking one of the small half size cards like the Galaxy GeForce GTX 650 2GB GC.

Here's a link to the thread I started about my HDMI audio issues.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1422134/span-displays-in-sli-with-5-1-hdmi-out-problem


----------



## cravinmild

Do you guys rest your cards between benchmark. My GPU never goes about 43 in Valley yet not changing my settings and rerunning shows consecutive slower scores.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Do you guys rest your cards between benchmark. My GPU never goes about 43 in Valley yet not changing my settings and rerunning shows consecutive slower scores.


Valley really likes one run and then a complete restart of the computer. From my experience anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> All has been made right in the world...


well done!! I think that score will stand for awhile.







Still impressed by mydog's 17000+ physics score tho.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's going to be really tight. Use small fittings/tubes and a small res/pump combo. Bay res (unless pump is built in) take up allot of space.
> 
> Are you planning to mount the other 120.2 vertically in the front? (stash the drives some where super ninja) You might as well use as big a rads as possible with that small of a case. 280 on top, and a 240 in the front/next to psu if it fits. I wouldn't even bother with the 120.1 rads, but that's just me.
> 
> edit: I think you can even fit a 360 in the front of that case, if you go the standard res/pump combo route.


yeah, right now the thinking is small bay res in the lower bay, tucked behind the faceplate, feeding into a pump, then the thin 120 (or 140).2 up top, CPU, a thick 120.2, then the two titans in para and back to the res. I don't think a 280 will fit up front, but I know a 360 won't.

The Corsair 350D is pretty roomy for a mATX case, but its still a small box for all that I stuffed into it already (3 2.5 Drives, Two Titans, a Soundcard...)


----------



## skupples

I tried building my 1st loop with 2x 670's in a corsair 500R... The problem was I ordered stuff that was TOO BIG (360 rad and a 240x80thick rad, and 1/2x3/4 fittings). Sooo I was forced into getting a new case. You should look into acrylic for all those tight bends.

Is your heart set on doing it in that case?


----------



## Panther Al

Not really no: It is the case that I have however. Now, in the long run, I want to do a 900D build: It might be better just to go ahead and get that first. Might look silly with a RIV-G board in it,but rad size won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> My EK-FC Titan - Acetal+Nickel vs EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black


I like those backplates... I was in such a rush to buy my two blocks before they sold (P-PCs) that I didn't think to include backplates in my order. No worries though. I'll see what other ones are out there before I rush into something I might not like long term.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Not really no: It is the case that I have however. Now, in the long run, I want to do a 900D build: It might be better just to go ahead and get that first. Might look silly with a RIV-G board in it,but rad size won't be an issue anymore.


Might as well get it over with. Iv'e wasted allot of money climbing up the ranks of case sizes in the past few years.

With 900D you can get 2 huge rads, over piecing together 3-4 small ones.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Might as well get it over with. Iv'e wasted allot of money climbing up the ranks of case sizes in the past few years.
> 
> With 900D you can get 2 huge rads, over piecing together 3-4 small ones.


2 480x80mm rads fit inside and still looks empty.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Might as well get it over with. Iv'e wasted allot of money climbing up the ranks of case sizes in the past few years.
> 
> With 900D you can get 2 huge rads, over piecing together 3-4 small ones.


I'll take your advice. Besides, this rig was naught more than a starter rig to get my hand back in things anyhow. Last time I built a machine it was for the then brand spanking new Windows 95.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I'll take your advice. Besides, this rig was naught more than a starter rig to get my hand back in things anyhow. Last time I built a machine it was for the then brand spanking new Windows 95.


hehehe I remember xt, 286, 386 and 486 days still









Take a look at this you might like it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1418637/phanteks-enthoo-primo-owners-club

There is a good video review too. Besides those crazy people who enjoy Monsta rads (=Skupples)







, that case looks like a win to me and not a jumbo jet like the 900d. They even compare in size (side by side) the 900d to the Phanteks one. If you can get over the horrible name (Enthoo Primo)....


----------



## ChronoBodi

just great.... enable sli option doesn't show up... i AM on latest bios, sli bridge is on correctly...

I've entered SLI Hell. *groan*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> just great.... enable sli option doesn't show up... i AM on latest bios, sli bridge is on correctly...
> 
> I've entered SLI Hell. *groan*


YO, WOAH, WAIT, STOP....

Uninstall the drivers, then re-install them. with the bridge on. I told you this may happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> hehehe I remember xt, 286, 386 and 486 days still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at this you might like it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1418637/phanteks-enthoo-primo-owners-club
> 
> There is a good video review too. Besides those crazy people who enjoy Monsta rads (=Skupples)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that case looks like a win to me and not a jumbo jet like the 900d. They even compare in size (side by side) the 900d to the Phanteks one. If you can get over the horrible name (Enthoo Primo)....














MONSTA RAD!!!!
(please ignore the foot. It's for scale, i swear! LOL!)
I'm still thinking about the Enthoo Primo, I don't want to go back on my ravings about a ivy-e+enthoo build.


----------



## skupples

I'm sold.

May end up retiring my current rads. Though, rigging a 240x80 thick vertically in the front would be pretty sick... rofl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> just great.... enable sli option doesn't show up... i AM on latest bios, sli bridge is on correctly...
> 
> I've entered SLI Hell. *groan*


Hopefully driver re-install will be all you need. Iv'e actually had sli-upgrades break my OS, and i'm no pro, so my only fix was a format.


----------



## ChronoBodi

driver reinstall isn't working...

damn it. i might have to do reinstall windows... it's like the nuke it option at this point.


----------



## djriful

I don't feel like spending $600+ to watercool my entire system yet. Urg my budget is currently on hold for other things in life.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> driver reinstall isn't working...
> 
> damn it. i might have to do reinstall windows... it's like the nuke it option at this point.


Pretty much... I'm trying to remember what I did exactly... I think i reformatted windows with both cards in but no bridge connection, then installed drivers with bridge connected.

There's probably a better way to go about this, I just don't know it.

My loop ended up costing allot more then 600$

Fittings chew up SO much money, it's silly. I also purchased a 200$ dual pump for good measure/future proofing.

Just the 3 water blocks and fittings alone were almost 600$.


----------



## ChronoBodi

i'm an idiot...

the 2nd Titan's 6-pin wasn't plugged in all the way, so it does show up in GPU-z, but no SLI.

fixed it, i have POWAH!!!

but... i'm an idiot again. *facepalm*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm an idiot...
> 
> the 2nd Titan's 6-pin wasn't plugged in all the way, so it does show up in GPU-z, but no SLI.
> 
> fixed it, i have POWAH!!!
> 
> but... i'm an idiot again. *facepalm*


So, wait, you plugged it in but still have no sli button?

That should just require driver re-install with connected bridge.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, wait, you plugged it in but still have no sli button?
> 
> That should just require driver re-install with connected bridge.


it works, sli is enabled.

Before, all the fuss was due to a misplugged 6-pin. im surprised the card worked on only 8-pin really.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it works, sli is enabled.
> 
> Before, all the fuss was due to a misplugged 6-pin. im surprised the card worked on only 8-pin really.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> hehehe I remember xt, 286, 386 and 486 days still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at this you might like it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1418637/phanteks-enthoo-primo-owners-club
> 
> There is a good video review too. Besides those crazy people who enjoy Monsta rads (=Skupples)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that case looks like a win to me and not a jumbo jet like the 900d. They even compare in size (side by side) the 900d to the Phanteks one. If you can get over the horrible name (Enthoo Primo)....


Niiiiice. From the looks, not sure if its true or not, might be able to place a 480 in the bottom without removing the side of the drive bays. And I dare say that a 480 could handle three titans in all likelihood. If worse comes to worse, run the 480 for the first two, and the third on a 240 in that side mount, leaving plenty of room on the top for up to a 480 for the CPU and other stuff.


----------



## ChronoBodi

uh is it normal for one card to be 5-7c hotter than the other? It's probably the 1st slot Titan, not the 3rd slot...


----------



## Panther Al

Yeah, its pretty much common. Depending on your setup, the top card normally has a slightly more constrained supply of air vs. the lower card. Not a major issue as long as its only a few degrees off.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Niiiiice. From the looks, not sure if its true or not, might be able to place a 480 in the bottom without removing the side of the drive bays. And I dare say that a 480 could handle three titans in all likelihood. If worse comes to worse, run the 480 for the first two, and the third on a 240 in that side mount, leaving plenty of room on the top for up to a 480 for the CPU and other stuff.


Yep, I am pretty much sold to it. two 240 mm in front, one 280 mm bottom and one 480 mm top. Have all this already only need to buy the 480 which would be the XT45. In fact I got confirmation that you can keep the upper drive bay and still put 480 mm bottom and 480 mm top.


----------



## skupples

Sold it for me. 480pp and it sits level with the psu bay, which means 3 or even 4 cards should fit above it.

Also, at one of the conferences Phantek showed 2 480 rads in it + either dual or tri sli... I don't remember, and can't seem to find the review. I need the bay space for my res and dual pump.

I should really replace my EK res with the swiftech res that actually mounts my pump inside of it, but it's sooo ugly.

http://www.swiftech.com/MaelstromBayRes.aspx

though... If i can get the branding off it may match enthoo pretty well.


----------



## szeged

finally got to do a quick bench of the newest titan that i had to rma,



just set it to 1137 like my first titan i had to rma, passed stable np, gonna get a new bios for it and see how far it can really go









also, anyone else have problems with valley only showing your cpu at stock clocks? i ran that with my 4770k at 4.9ghz and its only showing up as 3.5


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> finally got to do a quick bench of the newest titan that i had to rma,
> 
> 
> 
> just set it to 1137 like my first titan i had to rma, passed stable np, gonna get a new bios for it and see how far it can really go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, anyone else have problems with valley only showing your cpu at stock clocks? i ran that with my 4770k at 4.9ghz and its only showing up as 3.5


Yeah it only shows stock clocks.


----------



## hatlesschimp

*I SOLVED MY NVIDIA SLI SURROUND 5.1 HDMI AUDIO PROBLEM!!!!*

_Its a little off topic but it does envolve GTX Titans and a dedicated Physx card._

I bought a Gigabyte GTX 660 Windforce and made sure it had a HDMI port.

I slotted the GTX 660 into the last spare PCIe slot on my x79 Extreme11 motherboard. Just below the 3 titans in 3-way SLI.

For the moment I have the 660 set as dedicated Physx and my HDMI audio. I dont know how the Physx will go, but Im a very happy boy with the HDMI 5.1 audio now working PERFECT!!!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Here is a link to the Thread i started about it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1422134/span-displays-in-sli-with-5-1-hdmi-out-problem

*To test 5.1 is working for you.*

*Here is a link to a true 5.1 surround video test tool download page.*

http://www.wooferbasstest.com/download/test-tool-ac3-dolby-digital-5-1ch-sound-test

*Here is the direct download link for the test tool.*

http://www.wooferbasstest.com/?dl=3


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just got another 7% by installing a $200 gtx 660 and using it as a physx card instead of my 3 gtx titans. -

Not bad i reckon!!! and to think i would be lucky to get a simlar bump if i bought another gtx titan for $1200 AUD and went quad SLI.

8986 - Fire Strike Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/806822
8400 - Fire Strike Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/689265

These are mild overclocks. Im using Naenons original first BIOS and settings of
115%
88 deg
+148
+204
+38 mV


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just got another 7% by installing a $200 gtx 660 and using it as a physx card instead of my 3 gtx titans. -
> 
> Not bad i reckon!!! and to think i would be lucky to get a simlar bump if i bought another gtx titan for $1200 AUD and went quad SLI.
> 
> 8986 - Fire Strike Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/806822
> 8400 - Fire Strike Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/689265
> 
> These are mild overclocks. Im using Naenons original first BIOS and settings of
> 115%
> 88 deg
> +148
> +204
> +38 mV


Damn, I have a spare 660ti, i wonder if I get a boost by using it as a dedicated PhysX card, problem is my MOBO wont support it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

To be honest its been the most enjoyable upgrade I've done.

I can now relax about the hdmi audio now working plus I get a nice boost for gaming at only $200 aud.

I could have bought a sound card for the final slot but it would have muddied the audio up and most likly wopuld have only been optical.

So happy!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> To be honest its been the most enjoyable upgrade I've done.
> 
> I can now relax about the hdmi audio now working plus I get a nice boost for gaming at only $200 aud.
> 
> I could have bought a sound card for the final slot but it would have muddied the audio up and most likly wopuld have only been optical.
> 
> So happy!


Not Bad


----------



## show3rman

Hello,

I've Just installed a after market cooler (Arctic Accelero Hybrid) on my GTX Titan, In Gpu-z the Fan RPM keeps jumping all over the place, but the fan speed percentage remain consistent, the fan RPM jumps from 0 to 30000000rpm and keeps doing this, will this cause me any problems?

the temp's are good in idle high 20's
when playing games it'ss hit 50-60 degrees I do need to benchmark it more.

it is running quiet, I wanted to know if the card overclocks itself to reach a certain temp, because when I'm benchmarking using that FurMark BurnIN program I notice the temps don't stop going up, they just keep going....

Is there a program I can use to test the temps on max load so I know whats the highes temp's my card will hit with this aftermarket cooler...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've Just installed a after market cooler (Arctic Accelero Hybrid) on my GTX Titan, In Gpu-z the Fan RPM keeps jumping all over the place, but the fan speed percentage remain consistent, the fan RPM jumps from 0 to 30000000rpm and keeps doing this, will this cause me any problems?
> 
> the temp's are good in idle high 20's
> when playing games it'ss hit 50-60 degrees I do need to benchmark it more.
> 
> it is running quiet, I wanted to know if the card overclocks itself to reach a certain temp, because when I'm benchmarking using that FurMark BurnIN program I notice the temps don't stop going up, they just keep going....
> 
> Is there a program I can use to test the temps on max load so I know whats the highes temp's my card will hit with this aftermarket cooler...


Dear god, never use the furmark program or MSI Kombustor. These programs not only do a terrible job at testing your clocks stability, they can potentially fry your card by putting it under impractical stress levels.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've Just installed a after market cooler (Arctic Accelero Hybrid) on my GTX Titan, In Gpu-z the Fan RPM keeps jumping all over the place, but the fan speed percentage remain consistent, the fan RPM jumps from 0 to 30000000rpm and keeps doing this, will this cause me any problems?
> 
> the temp's are good in idle high 20's
> when playing games it'ss hit 50-60 degrees I do need to benchmark it more.
> 
> it is running quiet, I wanted to know if the card overclocks itself to reach a certain temp, because when I'm benchmarking using that FurMark BurnIN program I notice the temps don't stop going up, they just keep going....
> 
> Is there a program I can use to test the temps on max load so I know whats the highes temp's my card will hit with this aftermarket cooler...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Dear god, never use the furmark program or MSI Kombustor. These programs not only do a terrible job at testing your clocks stability, they can potentially fry your card by putting it under impractical stress levels.


This.... Also, it's not totally uncommon for that to happen. Iv'e been through just about every H series corsair cooler, they all did that for me.

uninstall furmark before you brick your card. It's out of date garbage sadly.

also, go sign this GTAV petition for PC... Though, we all know why they are only releasing on console for the short future (console sales are looking grim)(aka pc will come, we just want it to be well done this time. IE:gtaiv)

http://www.change.org/petitions/rockstar-release-gta-v-on-pc?


----------



## show3rman

Thank you for reply, good thing I only used it for 10 minutes, what good program would you suggest other than the furmark

has no one else fitted the arctic accelero hybrid on a Titan?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Thank you for reply, good thing I only used it for 10 minutes, what good program would you suggest other than the furmark
> 
> has no one else fitted the arctic accelero hybrid on a Titan?


First of all! Welcome to OCN and the T.O.C. ( Titan Owners Club)!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Thank you for reply, good thing I only used it for 10 minutes, what good program would you suggest other than the furmark
> 
> has no one else fitted the arctic accelero hybrid on a Titan?


I think you are the first! Welcome to OCN. Now load up a custom bios and see what that little cooler can do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Thank you for reply, good thing I only used it for 10 minutes, what good program would you suggest other than the furmark
> 
> has no one else fitted the arctic accelero hybrid on a Titan?


Any of the 3Dmark, or Unigine benches should do... The most popular are 3Dmark11 and Unigine Valley... And you are the first person iv'e seen mount one of those on one of these.

Almost forgot, Welcome to OCN & Club Titan.
























+1 zero rep be gone.

Check this out... I guess some one is bundling them and selling them together...

http://www.eteknix.com/gtx-titan-ichill-black-series-graphics-card-with-arctic-accelero-hybrid-now-shipping/


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Thank you for reply, good thing I only used it for 10 minutes, what good program would you suggest other than the furmark
> 
> has no one else fitted the arctic accelero hybrid on a Titan?


Id like to see some pics







I have similar cooling ... just not marketed and shinny







Temps are about the same for idle and loads are 43c before adding voltage. With .38v I can see 53c max.

The peeps ive seen post regarding that cooler are very happy with it. Did you use the little heatsinks that came with it, I hear they are a real .... to work with. For testing your card stick to what everyone else uses like Valley or Heaven. Both those programs are popular and would be good examples to gage where your cards sits compared to other cards.

Welcome to OCN and have some +reps for that fine card you modded


----------



## _REAPER_

I am still undecided on weather to get another Titan Hydro copper... so many things to think about.. what would you do if you were in my shoes and money was not an issue


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am still undecided on weather to get another Titan Hydro copper... so many things to think about.. what would you do if you were in my shoes and money was not an issue


Money not an issue, another Titan for sure!


----------



## show3rman

Thank you for the welcome messages









I'll post some pictures, Yeah I had to install them heatsinks using adhesive glue which is permenant, that's the only thing that lets me down, othere than that everything else is cool, I really wanted the option of installing the stock cooler when I get another card so I can fit them both into my case, but the temps on stock cooler use to get really hot and fast, so I decided to install this Hybrid, It is showing some good results atm, I will post some pics soon, it took me 2 days to install the MOFO. was delicate process with them bloody heatsinks as they can not touch other stuff on the card and short circuit,

what about my FAN RPM is that an issue, it's pissing me off, the fan percentage is fine but the RPM does jump all over the placeI've checked this in vaious applications too.

Also the water pump is plugged into a molex and the 4 pin connector for the fan is in motherboard, If I adjust fan speed, that won't affect water pump speed or anything right?

Thank you for replys

anyone plays on Black ops zombies, add me... my I'D: MASK


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Thank you for the welcome messages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pictures, Yeah I had to install them heatsinks using adhesive glue which is permenant, that's the only thing that lets me down, othere than that everything else is cool, I really wanted the option of installing the stock cooler when I get another card so I can fit them both into my case, but the temps on stock cooler use to get really hot and fast, so I decided to install this Hybrid, It is showing some good results atm, I will post some pics soon, it took me 2 days to install the MOFO. was delicate process with them bloody heatsinks as they can not touch other stuff on the card and short circuit,
> 
> what about my FAN RPM is that an issue, it's pissing me off, the fan percentage is fine but the RPM does jump all over the placeI've checked this in vaious applications too.
> 
> Also the water pump is plugged into a molex and the 4 pin connector for the fan is in motherboard, If I adjust fan speed, that won't affect water pump speed or anything right?
> 
> Thank you for replys
> 
> anyone plays on Black ops zombies, add me... my I'D: MASK


I was looking at that cooler and was extremely disappointed to see thermal glue. if I was to pick up that cooler, I would have to buy some tape as well. Blow dryer/heat gun would allow the heat sinks to be removed if using the tape.


----------



## Nemessss

what vbios do you recommand for gtx titan? what is the max/avg?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Thank you for the welcome messages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pictures, Yeah I had to install them heatsinks using adhesive glue which is permenant, that's the only thing that lets me down, othere than that everything else is cool, I really wanted the option of installing the stock cooler when I get another card so I can fit them both into my case, but the temps on stock cooler use to get really hot and fast, so I decided to install this Hybrid, It is showing some good results atm, I will post some pics soon, it took me 2 days to install the MOFO. was delicate process with them bloody heatsinks as they can not touch other stuff on the card and short circuit,
> 
> what about my FAN RPM is that an issue, it's pissing me off, the fan percentage is fine but the RPM does jump all over the placeI've checked this in vaious applications too.
> 
> Also the water pump is plugged into a molex and the 4 pin connector for the fan is in motherboard, If I adjust fan speed, that won't affect water pump speed or anything right?
> 
> Thank you for replys
> 
> anyone plays on Black ops zombies, add me... my I'D: MASK


Keep the pump full speed via molex to psu as it will affect temps and may add pump noise. There is a known issue with the cooler power cable andsome gpu fan headers. Me thinks your iss is running fan from mobo not gpu header ... You must be using an adapter to use the mobo header, the cooler has a gpu fam header plug


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> what vbios do you recommand for gtx titan? what is the max/avg?


Go here and read about the news: http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/20_20
About the bios, all i can tell you is that me and a couple of guys are testing a very good one and as soon as we have a green light from the modder it will be posted, so stay tuned!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## show3rman

Thanks I'll give a shot and let you know


----------



## show3rman

anyone know what the temps should be using the aftermarket arctic accelero hybrid on a Titan, on idle and max?


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go here and read about the news: http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/20_20
> About the bios, all i can tell you is that me and a couple of guys are testing a very good one and as soon as we have a green light from the modder it will be posted, so stay tuned!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


good news OccamRazor ..... I'm curious to try this new bios modded ...
I highly recommend you keep us up to date .....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> good news OccamRazor ..... I'm curious to try this new bios modded ...
> I highly recommend you keep us up to date .....


In the mean time, the TechInferno "svl7 v3" bios is very good.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am still undecided on weather to get another Titan Hydro copper... so many things to think about.. what would you do if you were in my shoes and money was not an issue


I would get two more... Just in case... You know?


----------



## Lukas026

hey fellow titan owners

I need a quick help from you. say I will buy new Titan card and I mainly want to play games on it and mildly overclock it for 24/7. what should I do with it after putting it to my system ? I am thinking something like this:

flash svl7 BIOS rev.3 from TI forum --> instal latest MSI afterburner --> up the voltage to max and fan to 100 % --> try to find max stable clocks for core and memory with Unigine Valley runs --> make some nice fan curve --> play games ?

is it realy that simple or is there some catch ?

mainly I am concerned, if flashing the BIOS and using MSI AB is enough for gaming or if I should do something more...

thanks


----------



## Keromyaou

There is one thing which bother me. If there are anyone who can answer my question, please clarify this for me. What is the main difference between Titan/vanilla gtx780 and gtx780 Classified in terms of tolerance against high voltage? I know that Classified has voltage unlock Bios. But once you unlock voltage limit of Titan/vanilla gtx780 yourself, the lifespan of cards should depend on the durability of hardware. GPU itself is GK110 anyway for both. So the main difference is VRAM and VRM? Since Nvidia is comfortable with EVGA to release Classified, they are OK with high voltage usage for GPU? Or Classified has some golden GPU which is tolerable with high voltage? Or gtx780 Classified might have a shorter life than vanilla gtx780?


----------



## Azazil1190

What is the diffrence ....about slv7 bios v2 and v3.I have the v2 and im ok i think.One of my titans is non sc and the other is the sc i flash them with v2 bios and i can undervolting the same voltage about 1.150v my 2 cards and i run everything full stable gpu core 1126mhz with the same voltage for 24/7.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> There is one thing which bother me. If there are anyone who can answer my question, please clarify this for me. What is the main difference between Titan/vanilla gtx780 and gtx780 Classified in terms of tolerance against high voltage? I know that Classified has voltage unlock Bios. But once you unlock voltage limit of Titan/vanilla gtx780 yourself, the lifespan of cards should depend on the durability of hardware. GPU itself is GK110 anyway for both. So the main difference is VRAM and VRM? Since Nvidia is comfortable with EVGA to release Classified, they are OK with high voltage usage for GPU? Or Classified has some golden GPU which is tolerable with high voltage? Or gtx780 Classified might have a shorter life than vanilla gtx780?


Classified components will handle higher stress and higher voltage. GK110 is no different on the Classified then a regular 780. I don't think that the core has any issues with voltage but rather the other components that feed the core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> What is the diffrence ....about slv7 bios v2 and v3.I have the v2 and im ok i think.


If it is like the slv7 bioses for the 780, v3 added support for Elpida memory.


----------



## Azazil1190

Thanks @criminal so im ok with the v2 bios


----------



## Lukas026

can you confirm my post guys ? you both seem you are using svl7 bioses


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> There is one thing which bother me. If there are anyone who can answer my question, please clarify this for me. What is the main difference between Titan/vanilla gtx780 and gtx780 Classified in terms of tolerance against high voltage? I know that Classified has voltage unlock Bios. But once you unlock voltage limit of Titan/vanilla gtx780 yourself, the lifespan of cards should depend on the durability of hardware. GPU itself is GK110 anyway for both. So the main difference is VRAM and VRM? Since Nvidia is comfortable with EVGA to release Classified, they are OK with high voltage usage for GPU? Or Classified has some golden GPU which is tolerable with high voltage? Or gtx780 Classified might have a shorter life than vanilla gtx780?


let me answer part of that question in pictures. This is the MAIN difference. The power section on classi is beast.(area in red)
(780 classi)

(Titan)


(the whole back of the card i just fail at mspaint)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> can you confirm my post guys ? you both seem you are using svl7 bioses


I think that bios is the way to go, so yes to the bios. As far as the rest, it all sounds good, but you need to be careful if you are talking about using Afterburner to up the voltage to 1.3v especially if you plan to stay on air. If you are just talking the regular max volts (1.212) then yeah, sounds like the thing to do.









FYI I am a previous Titan owner, so I went through a similar process when I had mine. I am sure I may be wearing out my welcome now though since I am not longer a member.


----------



## Azazil1190

Lukas026 yes as you say is simple but you can't push all the time at max voltage your card only if you want to bench.If you want to play game and if you want to use it 24/7 you stay under the 1.1212 volt like me with 1.150v i can run full stable to all game at 1126 core but you have to know that with the mod bios of slv7 v2 or v3 the card have no boost


----------



## Lukas026

ok yeah that is what I was thinking and also I would use max 1.212V on air...

and to be fully certain - to push Titan on 1.3v I would need to make the edit of .cfg file right ? with adding the line with something like /ri3,20,DE etc.

oh and one last thing - with 1.212V on my core I dont need that "LLC stuff" from the other thread for normal gaming use right ? it is just useful to HC benchers and 1.3V if I understand it right...


----------



## Keromyaou

Thank you for responses. I understand that the power is probably more stable in Classified than vanilla gtx780/Titan.

I think that the analogy of CPU and GPU is meaningful. If you increase core voltage of CPU, it increases the capability of overclocking but also reduces the lifespan of CPU (people usually says that it is OK because it will merely reduce the lifespan from 10 years to 5 years sort of things. In time you will change your computer). Meanwhile the quality of motherboard also determines the possible capability of overclocking of CPU. I feel that in video cards, GPU core is like CPU while VRAM and VRM are like RAM and Motherboard. It is good to have good motherboard (or VRAM, VRM, and others) to increase the capability of overclocking. But I doubt that it will help to increase the lifespan of CPU or GPU core significantly. I always feel that the lifespan of GPU is far shorter than CPU (which is my feeling. I don't have any statistics to support this claim). If this is true, the overvoltage might reduce the lifespan of cards from, say, 5 years to 3 years. I wonder if the original concern of Nvidia on overvoltaging GK110 is still valid.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I think that bios is the way to go, so yes to the bios. As far as the rest, it all sounds good, but you need to be careful if you are talking about using Afterburner to up the voltage to 1.3v especially if you plan to stay on air. If you are just talking the regular max volts (1.212) then yeah, sounds like the thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI I am a previous Titan owner, so I went through a similar process when I had mine. *I am sure I may be wearing out my welcome now though since I am not longer a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONT YOU DARE!!!!








A Wolf is still a wolf even if he does not bare his skin!!!
Even without your titan YOU are one of US and ARE NOT ALLOWED to leave!
Did i make my self clear????








As far im concerned you are a valued member of this community and i warn you if you go, I go too!!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok yeah that is what I was thinking and also I would use max 1.212V on air...
> 
> and to be fully certain - to push Titan on 1.3v I would need to make the edit of .cfg file right ? with adding the line with something like /ri3,20,DE etc.
> 
> oh and one last thing - with 1.212V on my core I dont need that "LLC stuff" from the other thread for normal gaming use right ? it is just useful to HC benchers and 1.3V if I understand it right...


Don't do 1.3 on air... Unless you have an ACX cooler and an AC pouring cold air into your case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I think that bios is the way to go, so yes to the bios. As far as the rest, it all sounds good, but you need to be careful if you are talking about using Afterburner to up the voltage to 1.3v especially if you plan to stay on air. If you are just talking the regular max volts (1.212) then yeah, sounds like the thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI I am a previous Titan owner, so I went through a similar process when I had mine. I am sure I may be wearing out my welcome now though since I am not longer a member.


You still own a gk110 don't you? Close enough!

Nvidia restricts the card like a prisoner in solitary to protect there wallet, and probably other slightly more valid reasons.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> DONT YOU DARE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Wolf is still a wolf even if he does not bare his skin!!!
> Even without your titan YOU are one of US and ARE NOT ALLOWED to leave!
> Did i make my self clear????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far im concerned you are a valued member of this community and i warn you if you go, I go too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't do 1.3 on air... Unless you have an ACX cooler and an AC pouring cold air into your case.
> You still own a gk110 don't you? Close enough!
> 
> Nvidia restricts the card like a prisoner in solitary to protect there wallet, and probably other slightly more valid reasons.


Thanks guys!


----------



## skupples

I had a bad dream last night... A dream that my used titan showed up in pieces, w/o the warranty sticker.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I had a bad dream last night... A dream that my used titan showed up in pieces, w/o the warranty sticker.


lol, nerd nightmares


----------



## skupples

I know most people here on multi-monitor probably already know this but for those of you in the shadows... Nv finally got around to giving us this...


It's AAMAAAZING!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> DONT YOU DARE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Wolf is still a wolf even if he does not bare his skin!!!
> Even without your titan YOU are one of US and ARE NOT ALLOWED to leave!
> Did i make my self clear????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far im concerned you are a valued member of this community and i warn you if you go, I go too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Dang things here are getting too beastly lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey fellow titan owners
> 
> I need a quick help from you. say I will buy new Titan card and I mainly want to play games on it and mildly overclock it for 24/7. what should I do with it after putting it to my system ? I am thinking something like this:
> 
> flash svl7 BIOS rev.3 from TI forum --> instal latest MSI afterburner --> up the voltage to max and fan to 100 % --> try to find max stable clocks for core and memory with Unigine Valley runs --> make some nice fan curve --> play games ?
> 
> is it realy that simple or is there some catch ?
> 
> mainly I am concerned, if flashing the BIOS and using MSI AB is enough for gaming or if I should do something more...
> 
> thanks


for gaming, you may not need to flash to anything else. the OEM boost bios actually works well for straight-up gaming. .. unless you are in the 6megapixel 120Hz and up area. But even then it not exactly a bad performer


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I think that bios is the way to go, so yes to the bios. As far as the rest, it all sounds good, but you need to be careful if you are talking about using Afterburner to up the voltage to 1.3v especially if you plan to stay on air. If you are just talking the regular max volts (1.212) then yeah, sounds like the thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI I am a previous Titan owner, so I went through a similar process when I had mine. I am sure I may be wearing out my welcome now though since I am not longer a member.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> DONT YOU DARE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Wolf is still a wolf even if he does not bare his skin!!!
> Even without your titan YOU are one of US and ARE NOT ALLOWED to leave!
> Did i make my self clear????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far im concerned you are a valued member of this community and i warn you if you go, I go too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


^^ This!

I post in clubs I'm not actually a member of all the time, as long as you are contributing & being helpful it's all good.
Think I have over 20 posts in the 780 owner's club & haven't even touched a 780 before...


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys! I got permission to release the awaited bios from *Skyn3t* !!!
I believe i speak in everybodys name when i say: THANK YOU!








Kudos to our beta testers *Skupples* and *Jpmboy*! You are great guys!!!








Ill post them here and add them to my sig so when someone wants them wont have to search!
The bios comes in 2 "flavors": skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide and skyn3t-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide

Base core clock 928Mhz/1006Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
Max fan speed adjustable to 100%

And of course you have the Vmod and LLC fix explained in this thread courtesy of *Zawarudo*:http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_20

skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 132k .zip file


skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 132k .zip file


Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Nilsom

hello,

I wonder, what bios you guys recommend for me to use
wish I could do a good OC on my titans

thanks to all


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know most people here on multi-monitor probably already know this but for those of you in the shadows... Nv finally got around to giving us this...
> 
> 
> It's AAMAAAZING!


Was not aware of that. Is awesome though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> hello,
> 
> I wonder, what bios you guys recommend for me to use
> wish I could do a good OC on my titans
> 
> thanks to all


Nilsom my countryman!







Just look at my previous post or download from my sig SKYN3T´s great bios!

Cheers

Ed

Anything else you need just PM me in good old Portuguese!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know most people here on multi-monitor probably already know this but for those of you in the shadows... Nv finally got around to giving us this...
> 
> 
> It's AAMAAAZING!


Great find Skupp! Thanks!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Evange

Cool Occam! I'll download it once I get home.









Btw I'm still waiting for the DMM measurement from Skupples...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Cool Occam! I'll download it once I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I'm still waiting for the DMM measurement from Skupples...


Hey Skupp, did you got your DMM from storage yet?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Skupp, did you got your DMM from storage yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed




I may be more in the spirit when my new-used shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Skupp, did you got your DMM from storage yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ed


Still do not know how to measure the vddcc on a titan. I couldn't find read points on the pcb backside - the hwbot pictures - ?? FTW mentioned accessing the capacitors from the topside, but they are covered by the EK waterblocks.

So, i have 2 DMMs within reach right now. If anyone really knows where to take the measurement please advise.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Still do not know how to measure the vddcc on a titan. I couldn't find read points on the pcb backside - the hwbot pictures - ?? FTW mentioned accessing the capacitors from the topside, but they are covered by the EK waterblocks.
> 
> So, i have 2 DMMs within reach right now. If anyone really knows where to take the measurement please advise.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Still do not know how to measure the vddcc on a titan. I couldn't find read points on the pcb backside - the hwbot pictures - ?? FTW mentioned accessing the capacitors from the topside, but they are covered by the EK waterblocks.
> 
> So, i have 2 DMMs within reach right now. If anyone really knows where to take the measurement please advise.


PM´d FtW420! he´ll sort this out Bro!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> I may be more in the spirit when my new-used shows up tomorrow.


Good luck Bro!









Ed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Still do not know how to measure the vddcc on a titan. I couldn't find read points on the pcb backside - the hwbot pictures - ?? FTW mentioned accessing the capacitors from the topside, but they are covered by the EK waterblocks.
> 
> So, i have 2 DMMs within reach right now. If anyone really knows where to take the measurement please advise.


I'm not sure if there even is a spot on the back of the PCB to read voltage from.
Someone would have to take the card out of the system & get it naked, then get a probe on an output cap on the front & see if it has continuity on the back anywhere.

i don't really want to peel the LET off, checking what is open at the back of my Titan here I have nothing for a vgpu read on the back.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm not sure if there even is a spot on the back of the PCB to read voltage from.
> Someone would have to take the card out of the system & get it naked, then get a probe on an output cap on the front & see if it has continuity on the back anywhere.
> 
> i don't really want to peel the LET off, checking what is open at the back of my Titan here I have nothing for a vgpu read on the back.


The plot thickens...










Or as performance-PC's would say "imprinted EK logo will give your watercooling system a higher value."


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think I may just be happy with my 1.212V numbers and enjoy my Titans until my next upgrade. They murder everything I play as is (even Crysis 3) and I still got respectable bench numbers even with the stock voltage limitations. Of course if the soft mod becomes a bit more user friendly and less hack-ish I'd be down for trying it out....


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> ^^ This!
> 
> I post in clubs I'm not actually a member of all the time, as long as you are contributing & being helpful it's all good.
> Think I have over 20 posts in the 780 owner's club & haven't even touched a 780 before...


Yeah but you're name isn't goldentigre and you aren't a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys! I got permission to release the awaited bios from *Skyn3t* !!!
> I believe i speak in everybodys name when i say: THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to our beta testers *Skupples* and *Jpmboy*! You are great guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill post them here and add them to my sig so when someone wants them wont have to search!
> The bios comes in 2 "flavors": skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide and skyn3t-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz/1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> And of course you have the Vmod and LLC fix explained in this thread courtesy of *Zawarudo*:http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_20
> 
> skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Good to see might try out tonight.

Couple of questions.

Has this been tested against other BIOS like the engineering BIOS and Nanneons BIOS, max clocks vs max clocks stability and with that drivers?

Also what's the 2D voltage?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz/1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%


Hey Ed!









So what makes these bioses so special then comparing to the svl7's ones?

All i can see is an increased default gpu freq clocks in the 2nd flavor (1006Mhz comparing to the svl7's SC versions which start from 928Mhz) and the max available power when slider is fully maxed.

What's the subvendor on these btw?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Hey Ed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what makes these bioses so special then comparing to the svl7's ones?
> 
> All i can see is an increased default gpu freq clocks in the 2nd flavor (1006Mhz comparing to the svl7's SC versions which start from 928Mhz) and the max available power when slider is fully maxed.
> 
> What's the subvendor on these btw?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


.90 is evga SC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah but you're name isn't goldentigre and you aren't a giant pain in the ass.


I thought that name had been stricken from record.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Has anyone RMA a card from EVGA with a modded BIOS? Did they give you a hard time or was it a smooth transaction?

My SC card is now Throttling with Tomb Raider on stock bios. Was thinking about flashing it, but don't wanna void the warranty.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Has anyone RMA a card from EVGA with a modded BIOS? Did they give you a hard time or was it a smooth transaction?
> 
> My SC card is now Throttling with Tomb Raider on stock bios. Was thinking about flashing it, but don't wanna void the warranty.


flash it back before you have to rma it







also, does the warranty void from changing bios? i would think the guys over at evga would understand that most people will put a custom bios on a card such as the titan. Ive gotten lucky, the cards ive had to rma arrived dead with the stock bios so i dont have any experience with that situation.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> flash it back before you have to rma it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, does the warranty void from changing bios? i would think the guys over at evga would understand that most people will put a custom bios on a card such as the titan. Ive gotten lucky, the cards ive had to rma arrived dead with the stock bios so i dont have any experience with that situation.


even if you have a dead gpu eeprom still can be read, that's were you bios is load







, this is why many company won't rma or give you hard time to send you a new card. because it still readable.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> even if you have a dead gpu eeprom still can be read, that's were you bios is load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is why many company won't rma or give you hard time to send you a new card. because it still readable.


So if If my card happens to die with a modded bios, I can still flash it to the original BIOS before sending it to EVGA?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> flash it back before you have to rma it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, does the warranty void from changing bios? i would think the guys over at evga would understand that most people will put a custom bios on a card such as the titan. Ive gotten lucky, the cards ive had to rma arrived dead with the stock bios so i dont have any experience with that situation.


I didn't know it was possible to flash a dead card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I didn't know it was possible to flash a dead card.


I don't know about you but it is possible. Gpu or other circuit can be dead or short but eeprom lives.


----------



## ChgoYoshi

So close to being a part of the Titan club. Can't wait!!!!! Just a few more rigid acrylic tweaks and one more to bend, a little cable management cleanup, and then sit around and wait for the 4960X to be released. Cant wait to see how the titans will do!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> .90 is evga SC.


Thanks, nice one!

Do you have full control of the voltage, meaning, can you set the voltage anywhere from 0.8xxV to 1.212V?

Any advantages comparing to the slv7's bioses?

Thanks!


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> So close to being a part of the Titan club. Can't wait!!!!! Just a few more rigid acrylic tweaks and one more to bend, a little cable management cleanup, and then sit around and wait for the 4960X to be released. Cant wait to see how the titans will do!


Holy cow is that case made out of rigid acrylic tube?


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Holy cow is that case made out of rigid acrylic tube?


No it's the Inwin D-Frame. Aluminum tube.
Just the tube coming off the secondary high flow pump top right the one into the GPUs are rigid tube. Need to make one more for pump input that will connect to external cooling tower.


----------



## djriful

I just had some fun with FFXIV benchmark.


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I just had some fun with FFXIV benchmark.


Thinking of starting it up tomorrow- played almost all of the final fantasy games. What's your impression?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would get two more... Just in case... You know?


I already have 3


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Huge Thanks to OccamRazor for pointing me in the right direction for flashing my cards. The modded BIOS eliminated throttling and got my cards running stable at 1202mhz with 1.212v. top card hit 80c while bottom card remained under 70C.

Valley 124.3 fps. 5200 score.
Firestrike : 16796, 22152 graphics, 12902 physics http://www.3dmark.com/fs/810473
Firestrike extreme : 9050, 10300 graphics, 12937 physics, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/810638
Metro Last light benchmark with ssao on average 70fps.

Will be gaming all weekend and will report any throttling or instabilities at 1202mhz.

Thanks again OccamRazor:glasses-s

Note. I used the bios in his sig, as with an automatic flasher. Easy enough for an 8 year old .


----------



## iARDAs

Would my sig rig handle Titan SLI without any issues guys?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Would my sig rig handle Titan SLI without any issues guys?


Yes, SLI Titans will go well with your sig rig.









Would be even better if you can squeeze some more out of the i5. Maybe 4.6 4.7ghz.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yes, SLI Titans will go well with your sig rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be even better if you can squeeze some more out of the i5. Maybe 4.6 4.7ghz.


I have a terrible CPU and cant OC further for some reason.

Therefor I was thinking of a 4930k, but if there is no benefit maybe I can just grab a 3770k and stick with my current motherboard. I still can not decide.

EDIT : Also how happy are 1440p users with Titan SLI? Any issues? Problems?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I have a terrible CPU and cant OC further for some reason.
> 
> Therefor I was thinking of a 4930k, but if there is no benefit maybe I can just grab a 3770k and stick with my current motherboard. I still can not decide.


Actually a 4930K will suit you because youre also running a Sound Card, which eats up some bandwidth on the PCIe.

However, the Sabertooth has a PLX Chip, which gives you added lanes, with minor latency added. Im waiting on 4930K for a similar reason. i wanna add the ASUS RAID SSD, but can't on my current MOBO because of the 16x LAnes available on z77.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Actually a 4930K will suit you because youre also running a Sound Card, which eats up some bandwidth on the PCIe.
> 
> However, the Sabertooth has a PLX Chip, which gives you added lanes, with minor latency added. Im waiting on 4930K for a similar reason. i wanna add the ASUS RAID SSD, but can't on my current MOBO because of the 16x LAnes available on z77.


Good point. I really hate to be undecided like that.

A part of me also says wait for a few months for 8 CORE Cpus and just completely change the motherboard, CPU, Rams, CPU cooler etc...

Pfffffffffff.

I will be so glad If I can make up my mind.

Titan SLI is a given though. The upcoming 880 or so would probably be just a bid better than Titan. I am not expecting any miracles from the next gen GPUs. I might be wrong though. So Titan SLI for a single 1440p monitor should be perfect for 2-3 years.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Good point. I really hate to be undecided like that.
> 
> A part of me also says wait for a few months for 8 CORE Cpus and just completely change the motherboard, CPU, Rams, CPU cooler etc...
> 
> Pfffffffffff.
> 
> I will be so glad If I can make up my mind.
> 
> Titan SLI is a given though. The upcoming 880 or so would probably be just a bid better than Titan. I am not expecting any miracles from the next gen GPUs. I might be wrong though. So Titan SLI for a single 1440p monitor should be perfect for 2-3 years.


Yeah, Haswell E is still a good year and few months away. For gaming, your i5 will carry you until then, but 4930K is almost here........

I'm not expecting anything that will crush the Titans, and yeah at 1440, SLI Titans will hold up a few years. EASY!!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys! I got permission to release the awaited bios from *Skyn3t* !!!
> I believe i speak in everybodys name when i say: THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to our beta testers *Skupples* and *Jpmboy*! You are great guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill post them here and add them to my sig so when someone wants them wont have to search!
> The bios comes in 2 "flavors": skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide and skyn3t-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz/1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> And of course you have the Vmod and LLC fix explained in this thread courtesy of *Zawarudo*:http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/0_20
> 
> skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Good work sky3nt and Razor.








I will try these over the weekend. Now all we need is someone to get us the 1.36v hack..no temps worries for some of us who are running enough rads to keep anything cool that is thrown at it ...







would think that a couple of 560s and 480 ought to be able to handle it, might even be an overkill


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I just had some fun with FFXIV benchmark.


FF14 2.0... So you can polish a turd after all!

The game is pretty good, it supports native multi-monitor, and seems to utilize sli, for the most part.

I played OG, and a few of the BETA's.... Though, I probably won't actually buy the game because I don't have time to play mmo's how I want these days. I have to be the PLD with the most HP's and loots, and i just don't have time for endless raiding anymore.

Ivy-E should come on the market in 2 weeks... Hopefully.(BY/BEFORE Sept 10th was one of the possible dates)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I already have 3


Oh... Well... Hmm...

(titan out for delivery, woot)

"An excerpt from an Intel Corp.'s document reveals that the world's largest chipmaker intends to unleash its long awaited update to the Core i7 Extreme family of chips in early September. The new code-named Ivy Bridge-E microprocessors will be launched on the first, or the second week of September, presumably ahead of the Intel Developer Forum which starts on September 10, 2013."

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20130618235657_Intel_to_Launch_Core_i7_Ivy_Bridge_E_in_Early_September.html


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I have a terrible CPU and cant OC further for some reason.
> 
> Therefor I was thinking of a 4930k, but if there is no benefit maybe I can just grab a 3770k and stick with my current motherboard. I still can not decide.
> 
> EDIT : Also how happy are 1440p users with Titan SLI? Any issues? Problems?


I am currently running another dual gpu set up on the 1440p, and have Titans hooked up to different set up, but u should be fine.
Watercooling is the way to go ultimately, before you add another card imho. but, I understand not everyone is comfortable with it, or perhaps may even have parts availability issues due to geographic location.
But, the only way to squeeze more out of these cards is with water cooling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> FF14 2.0... So you can polish a turd after all!
> 
> The game is pretty good, it supports native multi-monitor, and seems to utilize sli, for the most part.
> 
> I played OG, and a few of the BETA's.... Though, I probably won't actually buy the game because I don't have time to play mmo's how I want these days. I have to be the PLD with the most HP's and loots, and i just don't have time for endless raiding anymore.
> 
> Ivy-E should come on the market in 2 weeks... Hopefully.(BY/BEFORE Sept 10th was one of the possible dates)
> Oh... Well... Hmm...
> 
> (titan out for delivery, woot)
> 
> "An excerpt from an Intel Corp.'s document reveals that the world's largest chipmaker intends to unleash its long awaited update to the Core i7 Extreme family of chips in early September. The new code-named Ivy Bridge-E microprocessors will be launched on the first, or the second week of September, presumably ahead of the Intel Developer Forum which starts on September 10, 2013."
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20130618235657_Intel_to_Launch_Core_i7_Ivy_Bridge_E_in_Early_September.html


If the IV-E turns out to be a good OC chip, i'm in.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Do you have full control of the voltage, meaning, can you set the voltage anywhere from 0.8xxV to 1.212V?


Just gave skynet's (928Mhz version) a try, nope, i could not set the voltage any lower than my card's default voltage which is 1.162V, at least not by using the latest version of Precision X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm not sure if there even is a spot on the back of the PCB to read voltage from.
> Someone would have to take the card out of the system & get it naked, then get a probe on an output cap on the front & see if it has continuity on the back anywhere.
> 
> i don't really want to peel the LET off, checking what is open at the back of my Titan here I have nothing for a vgpu read on the back.


I think FTW's post basically sums it up... We're not gonna get measurements with some "poking around". Eh... QED?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think I may just be happy with my 1.212V numbers and enjoy my Titans until my next upgrade. They murder everything I play as is (even Crysis 3) and I still got respectable bench numbers even with the stock voltage limitations. Of course if the soft mod becomes a bit more user friendly and less hack-ish I'd be down for trying it out....


Eric - no doubt, you have some great cards. I also think you'd give CSV a run with the softmod:

I've been running the volt mod for days without incident. (Except not actually measuring what AB14b is reporting as gpu V







). That said, and knowing the mediocre user interface of AB, you CAN control the mV to stock, push the juice when you want... Close AB after reset to default, open PrecX and use it without issues. I've only done this type of testing while using the svl7v3 bios (base mV boost to 1150, resting state is 875mV) so both AB14b and PrecX have not - yet - produced any conflicts. Be sure to reset both/either to default before closing or shutting down, then start either and load the profile you need.

One important point: if you hang or crash while using the AB14b volt mod, a reset may default the clocks but NOT the gpu mV... So it will leave the cards at the last set mV even if AB is not set to start and load profiles with windows. Restarts or a complete shutdown does not reset the gpu mV, nor does it "deactivate" the mod. [ anyone know how to "unmod" this without deleting AB???]

Other than paying attention to a few details, the softmod works very well - really.

... Never had my pc power&cooling 1200 warm up before... 1.5v to the cpu, 2 titans at 1.28v and high clocks pushed it to like 56C by an Laser/IR at the exhaust!

So overall, notwithstanding severe pilot error, (which i am capable of







) the mod does not seem to be a timebomb.

Q: i'd like to cool the inductors on both cards - they get very hot - any suggestions on how best to do that? TIM to the waterblocks? Thermal pads?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Just gave skynet's (928Mhz version) a try, nope, i could not set the voltage any lower than my card's default voltage which is 1.162V, at least not by using the latest version of Precision X.


It should drop to 875 in the resting state. Try reinstalling precX...?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It should drop to 875 in the resting state. Try reinstalling precX...?


Not talking about downvolting when idle, it does that like most of the modded bios nowdays.

I am talking about undervolting, for instance when my card operates at 928Mhz i'd like to be able to set the voltage around 1V instead of the default 1.163V.

I "play" with two profiles, one is fine tuned for the light games where OC is not needed at all (for example F1 2012, even with the Titan at 928Mhz and minus 500Mhz on the mem gives me around 100FPS with every setting maxed) and the other is for the heavy-demanding games (Crysis 3 etc), max stable gpu freq at 1.212V, +350 mem etc.


----------



## cravinmild

Seems I purchased my Titan at a very exciting time in the Titans life. The last few weeks this thread has really been active with methods of push these cards.

Winter is coming here where I live, temps are dropping and within a month or two sub zero temps





















I sure do hope one of you smart peeps comes out with a bios package which allows overvoltage/bios/way to control it all in one convenient package. I would be comfortable with 1.25v using air cooling if ambient temps were close to zero in the room (1c-7c). I really liked how my 580 overclocked, up voltage (1.3v on card control) pull some sliders and run my benchmarks, hit default and card is factory again. Any chance of seeing something like that for the titan with a new bios?

PS. Your all doing good things in here, keep it up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Not talking about downvolting when idle, it does that like most of the modded bios nowdays.
> 
> I am talking about undervolting, for instance when my card operates at 928Mhz i'd like to be able to set the voltage around 1V instead of the default 1.163V.
> 
> I "play" with two profiles, one is fine tuned for the light games where OC is not needed at all (for example F1 2012, even with the Titan at 928Mhz and minus 500Mhz on the mem gives me around 100FPS with every setting maxed) and the other is for the heavy-demanding games (Crysis 3 etc), max stable gpu freq at 1.212V, +350 mem etc.


If your concern is heat, the current draw (power) is clock dependent and p-state controlled. If you lock the clocks at 928, your mV may hit 1.163, but the power draw will be minimal. I'm not sure why yoh down clock and undervolt ... Is 200fps a bad thing? And what monitor(s) are you using?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If your concern is heat, the current draw (power) is clock dependent and p-state controlled. If you lock the clocks at 928, your mV may hit 1.163, but the power draw will be minimal. I'm not sure why yoh down clock and undervolt ... Is 200fps a bad thing? And what monitor(s) are you using?


One 1080p but eye candy maniac here.

Not concerned about heat (water) or power draw (i know exactly what's the draw since i have done several monitoring, testing and comparison between the software readings and my killowattometer readings).

I dig fine tuning, thats all, just like others dig max bench numbers...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> One 1080p but candy maniac here.
> 
> Not concerned about heat (water) or power draw (i know exactly what's the draw since i have done several monitoring, testing and comparison between the software readings and my killowattometer readings).
> 
> I dig fine tuning, thats all, just like others dig max bench numbers...


Cool, enjoy.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I had my psu switch off today. Well I think it was the psu saying it had to much load. Is it possible for my ax1200i?

3930k @4.9ghz
3x titans oc'd
1x gtx660 oc'd


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I had my psu switch off today. Well I think it was the psu saying it had to much load. Is it possible for my ax1200i?
> 
> 3930k @4.9ghz
> 3x titans oc'd
> 1x gtx660 oc'd


Anything else that might triggered the shut down? a short somewhere? a power spike? did the computer start again normally? was it the first time?
Now, 3 [email protected] (assuming you DONT have [email protected]) but are OCing them at 1.212v with modded bios to allow high PT, easily reaches 1050W, plus the OC cpu... plus de 660...
I believe you´re borderline Bro...

Cheers Mate

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

If msi ab loads with windows and are set to start up at 1.3. Assuming the Gpu power and cpu power all together and loads of services and drivers. Boot in safe mode and reset it. Win8 shift + f8 ( smash it ) w7 f8 . Just a heads up .


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Now I'm official... Bought brand spanking new, still wrapped in plastic. Now I'm just waiting for my blocks to arrive next week.

Then just a few minutes ago after checking Google maps, I just realized that Caselabs is just down the street from where I work and live. That'll be next on my list of things to get for my second build... Or I'd like to call, my redo build.


----------



## skupples

IT HAS ARRIVED!!!! After I cool off i'm going to throw it in my bulldozer build for testing.



It's clean as a whistle too... Not a single spec of dust... I may actually believe that this guy BARELY used them. All the cling wrap is even still on it, and shows no sign of heat degradation.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Anything else that might triggered the shut down? a short somewhere? a power spike? did the computer start again normally? was it the first time?
> Now, 3 [email protected] (assuming you DONT have [email protected]) but are OCing them at 1.212v with modded bios to allow high PT, easily reaches 1050W, plus the OC cpu... plus de 660...
> I believe you´re borderline Bro...
> 
> Cheers Mate
> 
> Ed


Normally when i overclock to high my computer just freezes. But this fully just clicked off and then done multiple restarts. It could be that the molex supplying extra power to the top pcie lanes has a a molex from that going to new 660 i installed. Ive run out of cables for my ax1200i. Lol oh well ive stopped messing around and put my cards back to a conservative oc.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> IT HAS ARRIVED!!!! After I cool off i'm going to throw it in my bulldozer build for testing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's clean as a whistle too... Not a single spec of dust... I may actually believe that this guy BARELY used them. All the cling wrap is even still on it, and shows no sign of heat degradation.


Very nice!


----------



## Warocia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I had my psu switch off today. Well I think it was the psu saying it had to much load. Is it possible for my ax1200i?
> 
> 3930k @4.9ghz
> 3x titans oc'd
> 1x gtx660 oc'd


Just a word of warning - my couple years old Corsair 1200AX only lasted two days when I added a third titan. Now I am using Enermax Platimax 1500w and waiting 1200AX back from RMA.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im thinking I will have to upgrade. What are my options for 1500w?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> IT HAS ARRIVED!!!! After I cool off i'm going to throw it in my bulldozer build for testing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's clean as a whistle too... Not a single spec of dust... I may actually believe that this guy BARELY used them. All the cling wrap is even still on it, and shows no sign of heat degradation.


GO Skupp!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im thinking I will have to upgrade. What are my options for 1500w?


Go dual PSU!

I'm hoping my EVGA 1300w G2 can handle tri-sli, ivy-e, and all the accessories, but if it can't i'll just toss everything but my gpu's on my old hx850.

Only 1500W i know of is NEX, and it gets BAD reviews.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hmm. So use the 1200i only for the cards and say a 650 or 750w power supply for the rest?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hmm. So use the 1200i only for the cards and say a 650 or 750w power supply for the rest?


Sounds good, even that is probably overkill.

I don't know if it's actually true, but my old electrician neighbor use to say you only want to load a PSU to ~75%.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Only 1500W i know of is NEX, and it gets BAD reviews.


It is an under-rated PSU. Not all reviews were bad, and the ones that were had launch versions that DID have some problems. It's the only 1500w PSU that could handle my 4x 1.21v Titans, but no single non-server PSU will handle 4x 1.3v+ Titans.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds good, even that is probably overkill.
> 
> I don't know if it's actually true, but my old electrician neighbor use to say you only want to load a PSU to ~75%.


So something like this would not be worthwhile?

Forgive me because I really have no idea about a decent power supply when the wattage gets that high.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Enermax 1500 w? Or EVGA?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194106
I do think your are really close to the limit with the 1200w one. One OC 3930k could eat up to 200w easily depending on your OC (I measured 210w once in mine under prime95). Plus 3 titans (at 350w would be 1050w) and one additional gpu for physics (let´s say 150w?) well....

Enermax really do great PSU´s. But dual PSU would be another route too. Keep the 1200w for the titans and another one for the rest. But I would recommend nvidia site for "approved " tri-sli in Titan". Remember is not only the wattage but the A in each 12v rail line. Recommended A for titans is just ridiculous (around 40 A from the top of my head - not exact figure) for a single card.

Cheers


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hmm. So use the 1200i only for the cards and say a 650 or 750w power supply for the rest?


For you kind of set up, I wouldn't recommend dual power supplies.

Here's a solid PSU that will handle your beast.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494006


----------



## hatlesschimp

Wow this is interesting. Well I am looking to do a in desk build for my pc so I will have the room for the second psu.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> So something like this would not be worthwhile?
> 
> Forgive me because I really have no idea about a decent power supply when the wattage gets that high.


That thing is BADASS, and it's platinum rated...

I mean, 4 titans w/ 350w is 1400w... 200 left for cpu and accessories?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That thing is BADASS, and it's platinum rated...
> 
> I mean, 4 titans w/ 350w is 1400w... 200 left for cpu and accessories?


Yeah, I thought we were talking about 3 Titans. My bad.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That thing is BADASS, and it's platinum rated...
> 
> I mean, 4 titans w/ 350w is 1400w... 200 left for cpu and accessories?


Indeed. And have 110 A in one 12v rail line and 50 A in the other one. I think that would handle your system. Just checked EVGA recommend 42 A in the 12v rail line for titan. Assuming that is an overestimate (for safe) and that the requirement would be just add for subsequent cards (not sure if is a simple additive function) you can place safely 2 cards in one rail and the other titan in the second rail and still have power for the rest of the system.

EDIT - If I recall correctly it is 3 x titans and one 660 card for physics is that correct?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I thought we were talking about 3 Titans. My bad.


you are correct, it is three... Just used the good ol' scrolly button!

so, in that case 1050w for 3x 350w titans, leaves you a huge chunk left over for the rest @ 1600w.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Wow this is interesting. Well I am looking to do a in desk build for my pc so I will have the room for the second psu.


If you have room, go with a dual psu setup with a decent 750w or even 850w, as the price difference may be miniscule. You will be glad that you have some headroom, and you can always use the second psu for any light bench testing in the future by pulling it out of the main rig temporarily. Why spend upwards of $350 on a 1500w + psu to replace your perfectly good 1200w unless you are really cramped for space.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thanks lads for this help.

So what about a 4.9ghz 3930k power draw


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Thanks lads for this help.
> 
> So what about a 4.9ghz 3930k power draw


What about it?









BTW, if you chose the second PSU route make sure you get one with a really strong 12v rail. Some manufactures split 12 rails in several with lower amperage I would chose one with a really strong 12v rail with like 60 A over one with 3 12v rails with 20 A each....

Hope that helps

EDIT - Quick calculations here:

titan stock at 265 W at 12 v = ~22 A
titan OCed at 350 w at 12 v = 29 A

So EVGA recommendation is for safety purposes assuming other stuff in your PC is plug also on the same 12 v rail of the PSU


----------



## CallsignVega

Where is the 400w BIOS? My 350 watt Naennon BIOS is throttling hard at [email protected]@? I need 400w powa!









So that's almost 400w per Titan, so 1600watt there, plus the rest of the system so draw around 2100w total, or about 2400w from the wall.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well my rig is what it is now and I cant see it changing anytime soon except water cooling. so what would people suggest exactly for me so I can shop around for it. I like overkill because nothing worse than having to sell something and get the next version up. I probably should do a new thread for this but its nice to have the titan lads with expiernce on hand. Thanks for this help guys.


----------



## skupples

I need new monitors, my turning blur is SOOOO bad at 30 fps (arma3)

Chimp: My two cents for watercooling... The go big or go home pump.(if you use bay res, make sure its 100% full, because this thing SUCKS like crazy when system powers up)

http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x2pump.aspx


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well my rig is what it is now and I cant see it changing anytime soon except water cooling. so what would people suggest exactly for me so I can shop around for it. I like overkill because nothing worse than having to sell something and get the next version up. I probably should do a new thread for this but its nice to have the titan lads with expiernce on hand. Thanks for this help guys.


Criminal suggestion is good if you chose one PSU route. The others (including mine Enermax and EVGA and Labestia LEPA suggestions are no go due to splitting 12 v rail lines in several lines with 20 A).

If you chose a second PSU route (around 750-850 w) there are dozens of good PSU (Platinum rated) with strong 12 v lines like Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax and others.

Examples:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139044


----------



## hatlesschimp

I used to work for the local water board. So I know my pumps and plumbing.

Im thinking of doing some sort of multi stage pump system and get high flow happening.









Now with my in desk design coming along I can fit the big rads and reservoirs and msybe even a cool heat exchanger.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well my rig is what it is now and I cant see it changing anytime soon except water cooling. so what would people suggest exactly for me so I can shop around for it. I like overkill because nothing worse than having to sell something and get the next version up. I probably should do a new thread for this but its nice to have the titan lads with expiernce on hand. Thanks for this help guys.


Check this info out.
I was also looking into dual power supplies since my ax850 is struggling.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1177714/faq-dual-power-supplies


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im thinking corsair 850w platinum. I like corsair.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Check this info out.
> I was also looking into dual power supplies since my ax850 is struggling.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1177714/faq-dual-power-supplies


Yep, agree with the OP post. But I think his case fall under the exceptions....He does need either a very powerful PSU or two good quality dual PSU. Personally I prefer the single PSU route (if for nothing due to space limitations and complexity of the dual setup).


----------



## Jpmboy

ePOwer:

http://www.epowertec.com/ep-2000p10-t3.html










I'd go with 2 single rail PS's


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Criminal suggestion is good if you chose one PSU route. The others (including mine Enermax and EVGA and Labestia LEPA suggestions are no go due to splitting 12 v rail lines in several lines with 20 A).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you chose a second PSU route (around 750-850 w) there are dozens of good PSU (Platinum rated) with strong 12 v lines like Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax and others.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139044


Does evga even do this with the new G2 1300w?

(i'm going to assume three EVGA titans will do just fine in an EVGA 1300w psu)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im thinking corsair 850w platinum. I like corsair.


I have a RMA-new one of these laying around - would sell:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256054

NVM - you're on the other side of the planet...


----------



## Andrea deluxe




----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Check this info out.
> I was also looking into dual power supplies since my ax850 is struggling.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1177714/faq-dual-power-supplies


I have been running dual psus for a long time without any issues. but the post you linked is an interesting read nevertheless. Tks for linking


----------



## skupples

Epic pics Andrea! +rep!

I really don't understand what delay's my internet soooo much. It takes 30 seconds to post anywhere really... with 60/10 internet... I bet it's this all in one cable box/router/wifi unit.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I used to work for the local water board. So I know my pumps and plumbing.
> 
> Im thinking of doing some sort of multi stage pump system and get high flow happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with my in desk design coming along I can fit the big rads and reservoirs and msybe even a cool heat exchanger.


this is a bit off topic, but have you had any issues with the strike 7 keyboard in terms of firmware updates, or powering your mobo while the psu is shutdown.. etc just curious as i was looking at it, but not much info on the web?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ive had no problems with the keyboard since I dumped windows 8 as my os.

mind you everything in my pc conflicted with windows 8 at some point.

Can you outline your questions a little more? Sorry just confused about powering mobo whilst psu is off.


----------



## cravinmild

Strike 7 looks so amazing, desktop centre piece right there. Too bad its got no mech keys though. Does the touch screen work well/at all as a win8 metro touch screen. It would be nice to use it as a second touch monitor for us late adopters of touch screen interfaces.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Strike 7 looks so amazing, desktop centre piece right there. Too bad its got no mech keys though. Does the touch screen work well/at all as a win8 metro touch screen. It would be nice to use it as a second touch monitor for us late adopters of touch screen interfaces.


lol... The only touch screen I own is my cellphone. I think it's going to be awhile before we get decent priced game-able touchscreens.

OK, time to stick this titan into my 6 core bulldozer build....







I have to use the PSU power cable adapters as the psu only has 2x 6 prongs.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Ive had no problems with the keyboard since I dumped windows 8 as my os.
> 
> mind you everything in my pc conflicted with windows 8 at some point.
> 
> Can you outline your questions a little more? Sorry just confused about powering mobo whilst psu is off.


So, have you been able to install firmware updates successfully? and since it has its own power source that you have to connect via dc adapter, does it provide any residual power to the mobo when connected? You will be able to tell, if you shut off the psu completely, and if the mobo light remains on, or if you try to do a cmos clear with the keyboard connected because cmos clear won't work properly.


----------



## hatlesschimp

The screen basically operates like a smartphone ui. With apps and little icons. To behonest I dont touch it much. Its usually set to clock. I havent used team speak since the latest upgrade of my pc but I used to use the app when gaming and see who is on my channel etc. I think the new g19s has better potential for a useable display. It would be cool to see card temps, cpu load etc plus its an open source community for add on apps. But looks and lighting options go clearly to the strike 7. Both keyboards run without mechanical keyboards. Which is mind blowing! The only issue I have with the keys is when playing dayz and making them long cross map runs will strain your middle finger but slowly it will get stronger and one day it will have a six pack.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I have been running dual psus for a long time without any issues. but the post you linked is an interesting read nevertheless. Tks for linking


It's all about getting as much info as possible.
I really wanted dual power supplies as my case natively supports it, but there are some really good 1000-1300w options that work for me. In my case single psu would work better than multiple ones, but others will definitely struggle finding a good quality 1500w psu, as the few available seem to be standing on shaky ground.


----------



## skupples

Sigh, i just remembered my bulldozer build ALSO has AMD gpu's.... Time to read up on how to 100% remove them... Iv'e always just reformatted for good measure in the past, but no time for that here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The screen basically operates like a smartphone ui. With apps and little icons. To behonest I dont touch it much. Its usually set to clock. I havent used team speak since the latest upgrade of my pc but I used to use the app when gaming and see who is on my channel etc. I think the new g19s has better potential for a useable display. It would be cool to see card temps, cpu load etc plus its an open source community for add on apps. But looks and lighting options go clearly to the strike 7. Both keyboards run without mechanical keyboards. Which is mind blowing!
> 
> 
> The only issue I have with the keys is when playing dayz and making them long cross map runs will strain your middle finger but slowly it will get stronger and one day it will have a six pack.


ROFL!

Anyone remember those N64(maybe another console) commercials with the massive thumb blisters?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So, have you been able to install firmware updates successfully? and since it has its own power source that you have to connect via dc adapter, does it provide any residual power to the mobo when connected? You will be able to tell, if you shut off the psu completely, and if the mobo light remains on, or if you try to do a cmos clear with the keyboard connected because cmos clear won't work properly.


Hmm not sure on the power to the mobo. I cant see any lights but does make sense when I tried to clear cmos on the old mobo I had.

Firmware update has only been done once when I first got it and had no issues. Its a little bit of a pain trying to find a power socket for it.

Very ergonomic and adjustable too. Keys feel nice on the fingers and also its not loud when typing.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> The screen basically operates like a smartphone ui. With apps and little icons. To behonest I dont touch it much. Its usually set to clock. I havent used team speak since the latest upgrade of my pc but I used to use the app when gaming and see who is on my channel etc. I think the new g19s has better potential for a useable display. It would be cool to see card temps, cpu load etc plus its an open source community for add on apps. But looks and lighting options go clearly to the strike 7. Both keyboards run without mechanical keyboards. Which is mind blowing! The only issue I have with the keys is when playing dayz and making them long cross map runs will strain your middle finger but slowly it will get stronger and one day it will have a six pack.


You can launch your games from screen by putting icons and exe files in there. and program all kind of macros. but this seems like a complicated keyboard .. i wonder if anyone is using it to its full potential as not a lot of people own it


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hmm not sure on the power to the mobo. I cant see any lights but does make sense when I tried to clear cmos on the old mobo I had.
> 
> Firmware update has only been done once when I first got it and had no issues. Its a little bit of a pain trying to find a power socket for it.
> 
> Very ergonomic and adjustable too. Keys feel nice on the fingers and also its not loud when typing.


ok. thanks


----------



## hatlesschimp

To be honest I do hardly any macros stuff. But its different and is a head turner. you can run games from the screen and other programs. Play music with it. And see who is listening in to your conversation s in teamspeak.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Not sure if you guys saw this

http://www.add2psu.com/

Its a dual psu sync plug thingo.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw this
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/
> 
> Its a dual psu sync plug thingo.


bitspower has one aswell, or you can custom wire the two required wires together, makes for a cleaner look, its what i did







works great.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Not sure if you guys saw this
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/
> 
> Its a dual psu sync plug thingo.


This is the one I have. I also keep one as spare, as once you have used the adhesive tape that is glued to it and you have take off the add2psu for whatever reason, it won't stick back to your case too well.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hmm another psu looks like it has to be done. more money I have to spend. Lol

Does it matter if my psus are different wattage?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hmm another psu looks like it has to be done. more money I have to spend. Lol
> 
> Does it matter if my psus are different wattage?


No, but that post that was linked earlier had be second guessing my own set up regrading whether it should be the same wattage ...lol I think as long as you have equal power distribution for all GPUs, you should be fine. Now I have to figure out what equal power distribution be for mine after reading that post, and may be rearrange some cabling.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

What about a Rosewill PSU? I have the 1300w version, and it's received great reviews (9/10). And if you don't like the lighting, turn'em off.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> What about a Rosewill PSU? I have the 1300w version, and it's received great reviews (9/10). And if you don't like the lighting, turn'em off.


look into the actual oem, not the brand.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Enermax 1500 w? Or EVGA?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194106
> I do think your are really close to the limit with the 1200w one. One OC 3930k could eat up to 200w easily depending on your OC (I measured 210w once in mine under prime95). Plus 3 titans (at 350w would be 1050w) and one additional gpu for physics (let´s say 150w?) well....
> 
> Enermax really do great PSU´s. But dual PSU would be another route too. Keep the 1200w for the titans and another one for the rest. But I would recommend nvidia site for "approved " tri-sli in Titan". Remember is not only the wattage but the A in each 12v rail line. Recommended A for titans is just ridiculous (around 40 A from the top of my head - not exact figure) for a single card.
> 
> Cheers


40 amps? my TX750w V2 can only do 60 amps... is that 30 amps for both Titans or i'm just being clueless here?

Because it runs my Sli Titan + 3930k rig fine.


----------



## cravinmild

Its interesting to me reading the latest pages (this thread is fast







) why oh why have psu makers not incorporated a method to dual psu their units. What I mean is a cable of some type which when two units are joined to are able to power on at the same time. I know their are adapters for dual psu configs but .... just seems so natural to have, like a selling feature of a specific wattage or price range.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Its interesting to me reading the latest pages (this thread is fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) why oh why have psu makers not incorporated a method to dual psu their units. What I mean is a cable of some type which when two units are joined to are able to power on at the same time. I know their are adapters for dual psu configs but .... just seems so natural to have, like a selling feature of a specific wattage or price range.


there is a way to do it yourself. Take the two cables that you use to jump a psu when leak testing a watercooling loop, and wire the ones from the secondary psu to the main psu, basically what the pcb's that bitspower etc sell do.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> there is a way to do it yourself. Take the two cables that you use to jump a psu when leak testing a watercooling loop, and wire the ones from the secondary psu to the main psu, basically what the pcb's that bitspower etc sell do.


Agreed, that's the most common way ive seen it suggested. Cheap and easy







but ...... a sync cable, nicely sleeved, glowy ring around where the sync cable plugs in ..... professional I would prefer my method vs the DIY when in need of that kind of power. Its a good idea ... isn't it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Agreed, that's the most common way ive seen it suggested. Cheap and easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ...... a sync cable, nicely sleeved, glowy ring around where the sync cable plugs in ..... professional I would prefer my method vs the DIY when in need of that kind of power. Its a good idea ... isn't it


it is a nice idea, though i always prefer DIY methods lol







maybe you should suggest it to coolermaster, theyve been asking for user feedback lately


----------



## cravinmild

perhaps I will ...


----------



## szeged

hopefully they listen to you then







im sure there are people out there who dont want to do the wire to wire DIY method, and they also dont want the aftermarket PCB sitting around in their case


----------



## skupples

i'm going to rage, I just spent 2 hours in the scuba sample (arma3) just to run out of rockets trying to hit the damned gunship. Yes, I even looted the extra 2 rockets from the NPC.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully they listen to you then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure there are people out there who dont want to do the wire to wire DIY method, and they also dont want the aftermarket PCB sitting around in their case


I DID IT









http://www.overclock.net/t/1422761/cm-mr-haf-psu-suggestion-feature#post_20707720


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422761/cm-mr-haf-psu-suggestion-feature#post_20707720










lets hope they listen


----------



## CallsignVega

Ok, you guys need to stop benchmarking as my #1 Titan has reached it's limit at 1372 MHz:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7620_20#post_20708007


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, you guys need to stop benchmarking as my #1 Titan has reached it's limit at 1372 MHz:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7620_20#post_20708007


nice
which vBios are you runing?


----------



## CallsignVega

Yours, with LLC at 0. I almost got through a pass with the Titan at 1400 MHz. A water cooled Titan! Who would have dreamt that just a few weeks ago...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yours, with LLC at 0. I almost got through a pass with the Titan at 1400 MHz. A water cooled Titan! Who would have dreamt that just a few weeks ago...


you topped the core clock Like I did with my 780









I did try to catch the 80 score tree times after this 79.9 but no lucky . 1.3 with LLC disable.


Spoiler: 1372Mhz - valley - 79.9: Spoiler!


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, interesting. Direct core clock comparison, puts the Titan at exactly 13% faster than the 780. Almost matches up perfectly with the 14% increase in shaders the Titan has over the 780.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, interesting. Direct core clock comparison, puts the Titan at exactly 13% faster than the 780. Almost matches up perfectly with the 14% increase in shaders the Titan has over the 780.


My score may be hold back from my present setup now , I'm running a z77E-ITX with a 25k @ 4.5 and 4GB memory. by saturday i will going to put my RiG together MVIF + 4770k ( the evil chip )


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, you guys need to stop benchmarking as my #1 Titan has reached it's limit at 1372 MHz:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7620_20#post_20708007










That is just crazy speeds for a Titan! Great work there Vega! You are right behind FTW's zombie card.


----------



## skupples

I had to post this here for those of you who didn't click on skyn3t's link...



(n3t's new 4770k, see batch number 13B666.... mwaaahhahahahaha)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I had to post this here for those of you who didn't click on skyn3t's link...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (n3t's new 4770k, see batch number 13B666.... mwaaahhahahahaha)


lol skup

that's the evil chip. I was about to return it but decide to keep it just because of the evil bath


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> My score may be hold back from my present setup now , I'm running a z77E-ITX with a 25k @ 4.5 and 4GB memory. by saturday i will going to put my RiG together MVIF + 4770k ( the evil chip )


With single card GPU runs, the benchmark is maxed out at 99% the entire time so you won't gain very much unfortunately. When you run the benchmark now, does teh GPU usage during your run ever move from 99% usage?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> With single card GPU runs, the benchmark is maxed out at 99% the entire time so you won't gain very much unfortunately. When you run the benchmark now, does teh GPU usage during your run ever move from 99% usage?


I don't remember, I had a screenshot of the HWmonitor with the graph scales but some how I trashed it







.but before I setup my sli I will run this puppy alone for few more times. the GPU usage was almost flat line so it means 99% IIRC.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 40 amps? my TX750w V2 can only do 60 amps... is that 30 amps for both Titans or i'm just being clueless here?
> 
> Because it runs my Sli Titan + 3930k rig fine.


42 A by spec on EVGA site. But read the thread. I already posted an estimate of 22 A for stock titan (I might be wrong of course but... 12 v rail and 265 w in limited OC by factory of titan gave us about 22 A). That 42 figure is probably EVGA overestimating the amperage just considering users will have other stuff on the 12 rail (like cpu). So if you are running a *dual* sli that would be about 44 A on the 12 rail line of your PSU (unless of course you are running custom BIOS with 350 w draw...).

Hope that helps


----------



## Thum8er

Hi guys

I am fairly new in this forum but I just wanted to say its a blast . Anyhow I have a question regarding flashing the bios. I just flashed my cards with the "skyn3t" Bios power target 125%, boost disabled ..... anyhow the flash was a succses but know I have got the Issue that my card will not go OVER 557Mhz infact both cards stay at that clock. That ingame... they do throttle back on the desktop any clue what I did wrong ? Just upped the voltage and set the power target higher thats all... Working with the precision X tool.

Any help is very mutch appreciated.

Thum8


----------



## Thum8er

Ok thats sortet just had to hit "k-boost" next question , and I am not sure you can help with this one. I OC'd my CPU to 4.8Ghz runs stable atleast up to now. What I have noticed is when I OC my GPU lets say I want to run my titans @ 1170Mhz in a game it will run up to a certain point then the screen goes blank and reapears with the OC resett and the frames halfed...now up to now after exiting the game to reaply the OC the screen would go blank and stay that way forcing me to hard shut down. After restarting the pc the bios menu would appear with the message "Overclock failed blah blah" so you have to fiddle around in bios yet again. But my question is following I can OC my graphic cards higher in BF3 then in GW2 for example bf3 will run at a stable 1170Mhz if I wanted no crash waht so ever , if I go over 1150 in gw or sometimes even at that speed it will reset my values any ideas in that department ? ^^

Cheers

Thum8


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Ok thats sortet just had to hit "k-boost" next question , and I am not sure you can help with this one. I OC'd my CPU to 4.8Ghz runs stable atleast up to now. What I have noticed is when I OC my GPU lets say I want to run my titans @ 1170Mhz in a game it will run up to a certain point then the screen goes blank and reapears with the OC resett and the frames halfed...now up to now after exiting the game to reaply the OC the screen would go blank and stay that way forcing me to hard shut down. After restarting the pc the bios menu would appear with the message "Overclock failed blah blah" so you have to fiddle around in bios yet again. But my question is following I can OC my graphic cards higher in BF3 then in GW2 for example bf3 will run at a stable 1170Mhz if I wanted no crash waht so ever , if I go over 1150 in gw or sometimes even at that speed it will reset my values any ideas in that department ? ^^
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Thum8


You shouldn't have to be using Kboost to get your 3D clock's. But as it's 5AM I can't think of what else to do...









Make sure you have NVCP set to "prefer maximum performance"

Every game is going to be different, as to how much power strokes it out. Not a big deal.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, you guys need to stop benchmarking as my #1 Titan has reached it's limit at 1372 MHz:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7620_20#post_20708007


Nice








so, zero llc, but how may volts?
Looks like the only way to get these cards any higher is with a bit more juice.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, zero llc, but how may volts?
> Looks like the only way to get these cards any higher is with a bit more juice.


The max 1.325v setting. The 780 Classy guys have really had to push hard to beat the Titan and posted 0.2 - 0.3 FPS faster Valley scores running 1500+ MHz at 1.425v+ and some high temps with water blocks ~50C. It's nice having the Titan put up such great numbers at only 37C core temps and 1.325v. If there was a way to get 1.35v I'd easily be able to do 1400 MHz core and get a 92-93 FPS Valley run.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The max 1.325v setting. The 780 Classy guys have really had to push hard to beat the Titan and posted 0.2 - 0.3 FPS faster Valley scores running 1500+ MHz at 1.425v+ and some high temps with water blocks ~50C. It's nice having the Titan put up such great numbers at only 37C core temps and 1.325v. If there was a way to get 1.35v I'd easily be able to do 1400 MHz core and get a 92-93 FPS Valley run.


I don't believe anyone is inclined to post 1.35v hack publicly. You may have to get a pm to people, and see if anything turns up. I don't have it either, but am searching.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


is it just me or are your cards not running in parallel properly? shouldn't you have the outlet on the other side of the bottom card?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> is it just me or are your cards not running in parallel properly? shouldn't you have the outlet on the other side of the bottom card?


First of all, this isn't my build. It's Jassilamba from the enthoo primoo owner's club. Second, his cards are in serial(i assume). Third, I have no idea, I use links.


----------



## skupples

Posting from my 6100 Bulldozer build. I just 10x'd the value of this computer. Wen't from a single slot 6750 to a Titan... mwahahahaaaa. lol.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting from my 6100 Bulldozer build. I just 10x'd the value of this computer. Wen't from a single slot 6750 to a Titan... mwahahahaaaa. lol.


lol, i put a titan in my gfs rig for now until i can get to work on my new dual system rig, 8350, GB990fxa ud3...titan. now what to do with the 7870 i took out D:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol, i put a titan in my gfs rig for now until i can get to work on my new dual system rig, 8350, GB990fxa ud3...titan. now what to do with the 7870 i took out D:


I have been told it greatly increased web browsing speeds.









(on a side note, i had a guy at an oil change place try to sell me some sort of radiator de-corrosioning system flush... I wanted to slap him in the face, but he already had his mouth wired shut, so i guess some one did it for me with their fists)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have been told it greatly increased web browsing speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on a side note, i had a guy at an oil change place try to sell me some sort of radiator de-corrosioning system flush... I wanted to slap him in the face, but he already had his mouth wired shut, so i guess some one did it for me with their fists)


rofl









on a side note, bumped the last rma titan up to 1150 on stock bios, ran unigen again same settings.



same 4.8ghz 4770k, does valley only show the voltages as stock? i have mine set to 1.212 but its showing 1.187 either way.

didnt see much 100% gpu usage, and temps are about 2c higher than normal since its hot as hell today lol, time to crank down the a/c. lets see how far these stock bios can go on this card


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note, bumped the last rma titan up to 1150 on stock bios, ran unigen again same settings.
> 
> 
> 
> same 4.8ghz 4770k, does valley only show the voltages as stock? i have mine set to 1.212 but its showing 1.187 either way.
> 
> didnt see much 100% gpu usage, and temps are about 2c higher than normal since its hot as hell today lol, time to crank down the a/c. lets see how far these stock bios can go on this card


I thought 1.187 was stock bios max voltage.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought 1.187 was stock bios max voltage.


really? mine lets me go to 1.212 on stock bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> IT HAS ARRIVED!!!! After I cool off i'm going to throw it in my bulldozer build for testing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's clean as a whistle too... Not a single spec of dust... I may actually believe that this guy BARELY used them. All the cling wrap is even still on it, and shows no sign of heat degradation.


Hey Skupp, i got jelly of you so...






















































Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

k bumped it to 1162 same settings, 4.8ghz 4770k, stock bios.



can maybe squeeze a bit more out of it before i have to do some custom bios


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k bumped it to 1162 same settings, 4.8ghz 4770k, stock bios.
> 
> 
> 
> can maybe squeeze a bit more out of it before i have to do some custom bios


This is exactly what I get on a custom bios running 1202mhz, @ 1.212v/ 3770k @ 4.8.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Skupp, i got jelly of you so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Nice!!!


----------



## szeged

and, here it is at 1176, same settings, same 4.8ghz 4770k. Was a weird one this time, first run crashed because the titan was going berserk, had like 150fps the entire time until black screen, evga OSD was showing 0% power usage the entire time lol. was crazy, finally crashed, rebooted precision x, same exact settings as before, no changes at all, valley ran fine, no weird anomalies.



one last push, think 1176 is probably my highest stable on these stock bios after that crazyness with the first valley run at 1176 lol. never know if i dont try though


----------



## szeged

1202 on stock bios, i managed to get an entire two scenes in before crashing every time lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1202 on stock bios, i managed to get an entire two scenes in before crashing every time lol


Hey szeged!
Whats that Titan ASIC score?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

71.2%

exact same asic as the first titan i had to rma







both overclock to 1150+ on stock bios also, im starting to think evga is sending me back hand picked cards whenever i rma lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 71.2%
> 
> exact same asic as the first titan i had to rma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both overclock to 1150+ on stock bios also, im starting to think evga is sending me back hand picked cards whenever i rma lol


My new addition is 69.5%... lol all my titans are around 70% but never reach it... and go up to 1150/[email protected] 1,212v, @1,3v they get 1254/1280mhz
This one WILL get tested too...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

deciding on which bios i wanna try on this card first







and if i should try 1.3v yet, havent tried 1.3 on any of my cards yet.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> deciding on which bios i wanna try on this card first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i should try 1.3v yet, havent tried 1.3 on any of my cards yet.


Download from my sig! believe me its worth it!









Base core clock 928/1006Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
Max fan speed adjustable to 100%

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> deciding on which bios i wanna try on this card first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i should try 1.3v yet, havent tried 1.3 on any of my cards yet.


And for hassle free flashing, try also the flash tool! you´ll like it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Download from my sig! believe me its worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base core clock 928/1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


This worked out great for me, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> deciding on which bios i wanna try on this card first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if i should try 1.3v yet, havent tried 1.3 on any of my cards yet.


You're running water, I say go for it.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Download from my sig! believe me its worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base core clock 928/1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Maybe its been mentioned elsewhere, but I am still confused as to the real differences between this new BIOS and the TI Bios I have been using. Maybe you could mention it again.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Th
> This worked out great for me, thanks for sharing.


Glad you like it and glad it worked out for you my Friend!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Maybe its been mentioned elsewhere, but I am still confused as to the real differences between this new BIOS and the TI Bios I have been using. Maybe you could mention it again.


IMHO 2 main reasons: First and most important its modded by one of [email protected], so its easier to get your feedback and make it better!








Second is svl7 bios PT is based on 1.212v so fi you need more than 350W if will throttle (happened to [email protected]@1,3v), skyn3t´s bios has 350W base and you can max it to 439W but it doesnt mean it will feed 439W to our cards but it will permit more wattage if needed by higher speeds and volts!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## hatlesschimp

How do u think one of these will go with the titans

http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMHO 2 main reasons: First and most important its modded by one of [email protected], so its easier to get your feedback and make it better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is svl7 bios PT is based on 1.212v so fi you need more than 350W if will throttle (happened to [email protected]@1,3v), skyn3t´s bios has 350W base and you can max it to 439W but it doesnt mean it will feed 439W to our cards but it will permit more wattage if needed by higher speeds and volts!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Gotcha. Sounds good. Just need water now.


----------



## cravinmild

I still dont understand correlation of boost, power target, max wattage (350 vs 450w) and throttle. Is there a really stupid laymen's spoon feed it to me explanation. I may be more enticed to run custom bios but i see postings of getting 1200-ish core to my stock 1100-ish and cant help but wonder the fuss over another 100-ish mhz. Most my results on various oc cards show games benefit little with a 100mhz overclock. Whats so special about the extra 100mhz for a titan, does that amount transmit to an incredible fps increase to which the same 100mhz oc on another card?

Not trolling, just wondering


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I still dont understand correlation of boost, power target, max wattage (350 vs 450w) and throttle. Is there a really stupid laymen's spoon feed it to me explanation. I may be more enticed to run custom bios but i see postings of getting 1200-ish core to my stock 1100-ish and cant help but wonder the fuss over another 100-ish mhz. Most my results on various oc cards show games benefit little with a 100mhz overclock. Whats so special about the extra 100mhz for a titan, does that amount transmit to an incredible fps increase to which the same 100mhz oc on another card?
> 
> Not trolling, just wondering


This is OCN. We like to push our stuff to the max.









Power target tells the card how much power it's allowed to use. In most cases 100% = 250w.

The card will throttle when it hits the 250w ceiling bringing clocks down to get power usage under control.

This is why we have custom bios. We can allow the card to use more power than Nvidia lets it and throttling is gone.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Skupp, i got jelly of you so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Nice! Grat's!

I thought the reason for changing bios back before the MSI-AB tweak was for extra volts & power.

guess i should check my new ones asic, brb.

Cool, as I hoped, I already own my lowest ASIC card...

86%
69.9%
61%(one i already owned)

Hopefully that means my 61% card continues to be the weakest link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> How do u think one of these will go with the titans
> 
> http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller


Looks like massive overkill... I want one.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I still dont understand correlation of *boost, power target, max wattage (350 vs 450w) and throttle*. Is there a really stupid laymen's spoon feed it to me explanation. I may be more enticed to run custom bios but i see postings of getting 1200-ish core to my stock 1100-ish and cant help but wonder the fuss over another 100-ish mhz. Most my results on various oc cards show games benefit little with a 100mhz overclock. Whats so special about the extra 100mhz for a titan, does that amount transmit to an incredible fps increase to which the same 100mhz oc on another card?
> 
> Not trolling, just wondering


Well, you have 2 sides here, Benching and Gaming! for benching every inch, ounce, watt, drop of sweat counts!!!! hence the craving for Mhz! (100mhz IS a lot!!!) Now for gaming 100mhz translates into less fps the higher clocks you get, its the law of diminishing returns! thats why you see a big boost in the first 250/300mhz OC with the titan but after 1200mhz you start to see less and less fps for every mhz you add to your OC!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> *This is OCN. We like to push our stuff to the max*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Right on Bro*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power target tells the card how much power it's allowed to use. In most cases 100% = 250w.
> 
> The card will throttle when it hits the 250w ceiling bringing clocks down to get power usage under control.
> 
> This is why we have custom bios. We can allow the card to use more power than Nvidia lets it and throttling is gone.


^^
this is correct!


----------



## pharma57

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but a Titan Ultra may be in the works! Probably to counter AMD's new entry in about 1 - 2 months.
Quote:


> We are probably expecting more Titanium cards with boost mode enabled. With GeForce 600 series NVIDIA launched three x50 cards, I expect 700 series to be no different.


Quote:


> NVIDIA is also working on a new high-end model. At this point I don't know if this is the so-called TITAN ULTRA with fully enabled GK110 GPU or, more likely, GeForce GTX 790 with two GK110s. Assuming that the full GK110 processor is somewhat dedicated to the professional segment, and NVIDIA made dual-gpu cards a standard, my bet is on GTX 790. You are probably wondering how much would it cost. I'm more than sure that $1000 range won't be exceeded. This card is made as a response to AMD Hawaii cards which will arrive in two months. Then NVIDIA will most likely (slightly) lower their prices on GK110 graphics cards.


http://videocardz.com/45403/nvidia-to-launch-more-cards-this-year-maxwell-in-q1-2014


----------



## skupples

So a dual GPU on one card gk110? meh.

and 800 wont be 20nm but 900 will be? That is interesting speculation. I dig it.

Too bad my tri-titan ivy-e will be plenty enough for me until my Bank Account labeled "toy's" begins to re-inflate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> How do u think one of these will go with the titans
> 
> http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller


better off with an aquarium chiller:

http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaEuroUSA_Max_Chill_Aquarium_Chiller_1_4_HP_Less_with_a_Built_In_Controller-AquaEuroUSA-ED1151-FICHINQCBC-vi.html

or any of the 100 other models out there... much less expensive with more cooling capacity.


----------



## skyn3t

@ skupples , Jpmboy and occamRazor,

I just got a replay from Alatar

I asked him as a OP on this thread if he could allow me to have my vBios at the First page and







only happiness he said yes.

I explained him how we started of course give the names of my tree support team "skupples , Jpmboy and occamRazor " and testing my vBios and give me feedback. so thank you guys for all the support . skynet vBios is now offical on Titan/780/Classy tread.







.

thanks for all the owners for support and feedback . OCN is


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> better off with an aquarium chiller:
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaEuroUSA_Max_Chill_Aquarium_Chiller_1_4_HP_Less_with_a_Built_In_Controller-AquaEuroUSA-ED1151-FICHINQCBC-vi.html
> 
> or any of the 100 other models out there... much less expensive with more cooling capacity.


That's actually in my price range... ~350-500$ isn't bad.

Must do more research.

+1!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ skupples , Jpmboy and occamRazor,
> 
> I just got a replay from Alatar
> 
> I asked him as a OP on this thread if he could allow me to have my vBios at the First page and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only happiness he said yes.
> 
> I explained him how we started of course give the names of my tree support team "skupples , Jpmboy and occamRazor " and testing my vBios and give me feedback. so thank you guys for all the support . skynet vBios is now offical on Titan/780/Classy tread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> thanks for all the owners for support and feedback . OCN is












Grats!

Thx Alatar!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ skupples , Jpmboy and occamRazor,
> 
> I just got a replay from Alatar
> 
> I asked him as a OP on this thread if he could allow me to have my vBios at the First page and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only happiness he said yes.
> I explained him how we started of course give the names of my tree support team "skupples , Jpmboy and occamRazor " and testing my vBios and give me feedback. so thank you guys for all the support . skynet vBios is now offical on Titan/780/Classy tread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> thanks for all the owners for support and feedback . OCN is


I think that is an uncommon honor - to have your VGA bios posted up front! Very cool!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's actually in my price range... ~350-500$ isn't bad.
> Must do more research.
> +1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats!
> Thx Alatar!


Yeah - I know a guy who drilled two holes in his floor and put the chiller on a platform in his basement (easier on the pumps) ... about as loud as an A/C window unit. I can't recall the lowest temp setting on the one he had - do check on that, some are for tropical, others are for cold water critters. I'm thinking it was lie 45-50F so <<20C.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - I know a guy who drilled two holes in his floor and put the chiller on a platform in his basement (easier on the pumps) ... about as loud as an A/C window unit. I can't recall the lowest temp setting on the one he had - do check on that, some are for tropical, others are for cold water critters. I'm thinking it was lie 45-50F so <<20C.


That's the type of thing I can buy on just about every block where I live... I may have to go shopping in person... Not to mention there's a MASSIVE Coral/fish/aquarium industry convention next week, 2 blocks from where i'm currently living! (At the Hollywood Diplomat)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ skupples , Jpmboy and occamRazor,
> 
> I just got a replay from Alatar
> 
> I asked him as a OP on this thread if he could allow me to have my vBios at the First page and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only happiness he said yes.
> 
> I explained him how we started of course give the names of my tree support team "skupples , Jpmboy and occamRazor " and testing my vBios and give me feedback. so thank you guys for all the support . skynet vBios is now offical on Titan/780/Classy tread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> thanks for all the owners for support and feedback . OCN is


Dude, Your Bios Rocks!!!!!


----------



## RushiMP

So here is a big time 1st world problem. One of my Titans is like 85% ASIC and runs 1202 at 1.175, the other is 66% ASIC and every now and again kills me while at 1202 at 1.212. I just recently upgraded motherboards and now think I swapped their positions, but I am not sure







Why couldn't they just be the same







Anyone want a low ASIC Titan?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Dude, Your Bios Rocks!!!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So here is a big time 1st world problem. One of my Titans is like 85% ASIC and runs 1202 at 1.175, the other is 66% ASIC and every now and again kills me while at 1202 at 1.212. I just recently upgraded motherboards and now think I swapped their positions, but I am not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't they just be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a low ASIC Titan?


for free I will pm my address


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for free I will pm my address


Don't tempt me. I am going to actively try to kill this pig. Just mighty try that LLC trick on it.

With that in mind, how would I just enable the 1.3V LLC hack on just one of the cards?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So here is a big time 1st world problem. One of my Titans is like 85% ASIC and runs 1202 at 1.175, the other is 66% ASIC and every now and again kills me while at 1202 at 1.212. I just recently upgraded motherboards and now think I swapped their positions, but I am not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't they just be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a low ASIC Titan?


REALLY?! This is my exact situation. My original two cards, one is 8%, the other one is 61% >< it's like night and day. I have to push 1.25 to get 1202 stable on 3 monitors... Hopefully I can get this LLC deal working.

Luckily my third card is ~70%, so hopefully that means I will be clocking my 70% and 86% to my 61%. Which, If i can get all three stable at 1202, i'll be happy.

buut, for some reason i'm having issues getting the LLC trick to work.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guys, have been playing War Thunder and while it is not a stressful games for our cards it surely is really fun. My in game nick is Hag.

here we go:

http://warthunder.com/en/registration?r=userinvite_8266540

BTW is free and you play online against dozens of other players in teams


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 71.2%
> 
> exact same asic as the first titan i had to rma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both overclock to 1150+ on stock bios also, im starting to think evga is sending me back hand picked cards whenever i rma lol


If you have kept the Nvidia SN (NOT the evga SN on the sticker, the Nvidia SN written on the back of the pcb) of your previous one just compare it to the Nvidia SN of this one and you will know if its the same card.

For the record it happened to me with an rma'd evga Titan.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMHO 2 main reasons: First and most important its modded by one of [email protected], so its easier to get your feedback and make it better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is svl7 bios PT is based on 1.212v so fi you need more than 350W if will throttle (happened to [email protected]@1,3v), skyn3t´s bios has 350W base and you can max it to 439W but it doesnt mean it will feed 439W to our cards but it will permit more wattage if needed by higher speeds and volts!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


And no delay during posting/boot up with this one ...









+1 rep to skyn3t, skupples, Jpmboy and occamRazor, thanks guys!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> How do u think one of these will go with the titans
> 
> http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller


I heard that it may cause condensation on your components if the water is cooled below the ambient temperature.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So here is a big time 1st world problem. One of my Titans is like 85% ASIC and runs 1202 at 1.175, the other is 66% ASIC and every now and again kills me while at 1202 at 1.212. I just recently upgraded motherboards and now think I swapped their positions, but I am not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't they just be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a low ASIC Titan?


Im happy with my 69% medium range titans [email protected]@1,25v!
i got tired fo buying and seeling and waiting for better ASIC titans! bah!








Now with the soft volt mod and the LLC its so easy to get your titans to 1200mhz! you dont need 1200+, its simply diminishing returns past it, and frankly, 1,2 or 3 titans @1200mhz arent enough to play games?







they eat everything you feed them!
You see solo/dual/triple SLI Titan [email protected] clocks and you are amazed by the numbers they pull, now try [email protected] with your 1200mhz OC and see the difference in some cases goes beyond 20% increase in framerate!
Dont believe my word, just try it yourself and see!








Now for benching, that another story! Its "put the pedal to the metal" kind of story!







its in a niche of their own!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi guys!

Here´s a new way to automate the LLC, ill post it here and its in my SIG as well so download way, courtesy of... skyn3t of course!








Theres a txt file inside explaining every step, any trouble just drop me a PM and ill help you!









softmod LLC disable.zip 2k .zip file


Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Naennon

my two cards


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> my two cards


You got 10 points on both cards better than my 2 cards whats your max OC with 1,212v?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> If you have kept the Nvidia SN (NOT the evga SN on the sticker, the Nvidia SN written on the back of the pcb) of your previous one just compare it to the Nvidia SN of this one and you will know if its the same card.
> 
> For the record it happened to me with an rma'd evga Titan.


its not, theyre two different cards, i guess my post is a little confusing








ive rma'd 3 seperate titans with evga, and all the ones i get back are great overclockers. The first one i rmad was 71.2 asic, second was 78% and this third one was 71.2


----------



## milkychipz

Even better, get 2 more so you can have 4-way (waaahhh driver issues) as well as a dedicated phys-x card. Sli tri sli titans if you're feeling lucky for 2x3 so 6.

/huahuehuahue


----------



## hatlesschimp

My GPU's ASIC %

Evga Vanilla = *78.0%*
Evga Vanilla = *74.1%*
Palit Vanilla = *73.2%*
Gigabyte GTX 660 = *73.6%*


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> And no delay during posting/boot up with this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 rep to skyn3t, skupples, Jpmboy and occamRazor, thanks guys!


Yes Thank You!!


----------



## skupples

Hey so.... IDK wth my pc just did... well, maybe I do... My C: drive did some sort of crash dump when booting up this AM... I saw words like Esium, and USN scan... and deleting...

Could it possibly be the system deleting my attempt at llc fix?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey so.... IDK wth my pc just did... well, maybe I do... My C: drive did some sort of crash dump when booting up this AM... I saw words like Esium, and USN scan... and deleting...
> 
> Could it possibly be the system deleting my attempt at llc fix?


Dont think so Skupp but try this: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/my_event_viewer.html

allow it to read all the dump files data and then look for the red and yellow marks, the errors and warnings, there should be a description of the event

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Also a boot-start or system start failure.

here they are...

The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_04E8&PID_685C\0A3C31721801C00D.

The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
cdrom

The content source cannot be accessed.

Context: Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
The object was not found. (HRESULT : 0x80041201) (0x80041201)

ok, back to trollin in jc2mp


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Also a boot-start or system start failure.
> 
> here they are...
> 
> The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_04E8&PID_685C\0A3C31721801C00D.
> 
> The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
> cdrom
> 
> The content source cannot be accessed.
> 
> Context: Application, SystemIndex Catalog
> 
> Details:
> The object was not found. (HRESULT : 0x80041201) (0x80041201)
> 
> ok, back to trollin in jc2mp


Looks fine! Good trollin!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

=( server shut down for bug fixes already.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its not, theyre two different cards, i guess my post is a little confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive rma'd 3 seperate titans with evga, and all the ones i get back are great overclockers. The first one i rmad was 71.2 asic, second was 78% and this third one was 71.2


Pheeeeeewwwww....


----------



## szeged

so, i just saw something pretty funny and thought id share with my favorite club



sorry i had to lol, even if the guy is new


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, i just saw something pretty funny and thought id share with my favorite club
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i had to lol, even if the guy is new


new "kind" of SLI / Crossfire

damn I dont belive this can happen









sorry for offtopic


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, i just saw something pretty funny and thought id share with my favorite club
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i had to lol, even if the guy is new


That can't be real! Wow!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, i just saw something pretty funny and thought id share with my favorite club
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i had to lol, even if the guy is new


Unfortunately we live in a world where still are people that sin by ignorance and naiveity!
People should have a little bit more insight into the affairs they want to dwell otherwise they just make fools of themselves...
Nowadays with all the information on the tip of someones fingers there's simply no place for excuses...

my 2 cents

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

sorry double post...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, i just saw something pretty funny and thought id share with my favorite club
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i had to lol, even if the guy is new


epic alienware troll.

It's more likely the super out dated, generic, people still find funny, alienware troll post.


----------



## Baasha

Guys, would like some help/advice here.

I recently installed the 326.80 Beta drivers (Nvidia) for my X79 system with 4x EVGA GTX-Titan SCs in 4-Way SLI.

I'm using the "Baasha.rom" bios made by Naennon for me a few months ago.

I'm on air cooling so @ 1.212V, I am getting 1176Mhz in some games and 1150Mhz in others. The problem I'm having is that the cards seem to throttle in various games almost randomly.

There are times in BF3 where it'll stay pegged at 1150Mhz but other times, when I start playing, it will throttle to 836Mhz and I have to Alt+Tab to get back to 1150Mhz.

I have "Prefer Maximum Performance" set in NVCP but I don't know why the cards seem to throttle. This happens in various games at random times - there is no set pattern.

Have any of you tried the "Baasha.rom" bios? Can you please tell me what the Power Usage is at 100%?

I'm running my system with an HCP-1200 PSU - I'm wondering if the power is not enough - I used Kill-A-Watt and saw that during gaming (Skyrim), it was pulling 1710W from the wall!









What is a really good BIOS to use that will prevent throttling but also not require setting the OC + voltage (to 1.212V) every time I want to play a game? The TI Bios needed the OC to be set every time and it was really cumbersome - with the Baasha bios, I was able to click on a profile and just play.

HELP!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, would like some help/advice here.
> 
> I recently installed the 326.80 Beta drivers (Nvidia) for my X79 system with 4x EVGA GTX-Titan SCs in 4-Way SLI.
> 
> I'm using the "Baasha.rom" bios made by Naennon for me a few months ago.
> 
> I'm on air cooling so @ 1.212V, I am getting 1176Mhz in some games and 1150Mhz in others. The problem I'm having is that the cards seem to throttle in various games almost randomly.
> 
> There are times in BF3 where it'll stay pegged at 1150Mhz but other times, when I start playing, it will throttle to 836Mhz and I have to Alt+Tab to get back to 1150Mhz.
> 
> I have "Prefer Maximum Performance" set in NVCP but I don't know why the cards seem to throttle. This happens in various games at random times - there is no set pattern.
> 
> Have any of you tried the "Baasha.rom" bios? Can you please tell me what the Power Usage is at 100%?
> 
> I'm running my system with an HCP-1200 PSU - I'm wondering if the power is not enough - I used Kill-A-Watt and saw that during gaming (Skyrim), it was pulling 1710W from the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a really good BIOS to use that will prevent throttling but also not require setting the OC + voltage (to 1.212V) every time I want to play a game? The TI Bios needed the OC to be set every time and it was really cumbersome - with the Baasha bios, I was able to click on a profile and just play.
> 
> HELP!


Hey Baasha!

Lets assume each of your [email protected]@1,212v reaches 250W PT, that makes 1000W, as your using a modded bios, each titan can reach 300W, that makes 1200W alone not counting the rest of your PC, so i say you need more powerful PSU, try the skyn3t bios in my SIG, yeah it that good!!!








With TI bios or any other bios you can create profiles on precisionX and AfterBurner, after you choose the core speed, mem speed, power target, tempo target, press apply and then click on one of the profile numbers and
its done!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Shogon

Well after much thought I decided to go back to a custom bios (skynets) and what a difference in Shogun 2 that made







. Sadly one of my cards is still never going to be stable above 1110 MHz at 1.212V, and I think I will need a new power supply (1500 W range) if I dabble with the softmod and go for 1.23V or higher on 3 Titans. I haven't hooked up my Kill-A-Watt yet but I'm sure with 1.46V for 5 Ghz on the 3820 I'm close to the x1250 and it's limits.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Come on guys post your Titan pictures!!


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Come on guys post your Titan pictures!!


Trying to post ill see if it goes through


----------



## theseekeroffun

Count me in for a pair, at least for now....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I heard that it may cause condensation on your components if the water is cooled below the ambient temperature.


It can, if the water is more than a few ° colder than the ambient air it will start to get water forming on the tubes & metal heatsink. Ice if subzero cooled water.
Here's a chiller I made out of an old AC, picnic cooler & an old pump. Just had to get some tubing & antifreeze.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, would like some help/advice here.
> 
> I recently installed the 326.80 Beta drivers (Nvidia) for my X79 system with 4x EVGA GTX-Titan SCs in 4-Way SLI.
> 
> I'm using the "Baasha.rom" bios made by Naennon for me a few months ago.
> 
> I'm on air cooling so @ 1.212V, I am getting 1176Mhz in some games and 1150Mhz in others. The problem I'm having is that the cards seem to throttle in various games almost randomly.
> 
> There are times in BF3 where it'll stay pegged at 1150Mhz but other times, when I start playing, it will throttle to 836Mhz and I have to Alt+Tab to get back to 1150Mhz.
> 
> I have "Prefer Maximum Performance" set in NVCP but I don't know why the cards seem to throttle. This happens in various games at random times - there is no set pattern.
> 
> Have any of you tried the "Baasha.rom" bios? Can you please tell me what the Power Usage is at 100%?
> 
> I'm running my system with an HCP-1200 PSU - I'm wondering if the power is not enough - I used Kill-A-Watt and saw that during gaming (Skyrim), it was pulling 1710W from the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a really good BIOS to use that will prevent throttling but also not require setting the OC + voltage (to 1.212V) every time I want to play a game? The TI Bios needed the OC to be set every time and it was really cumbersome - with the Baasha bios, I was able to click on a profile and just play.
> 
> HELP!


I would guess you are a bit underpowered, once increasing voltage & clocks, stock power numbers do not stay the same for long. A 1200W psu was nor quite enough for me running tri sli 680s, even the single Titan with a 4770k was pulling 800W from the wall on a gold rated PSU by 1.44V loaded for 1500 core.


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Naennon bios. It's the 1.212v and 145% power limit one. I was running 326.41. Tried a clean reinstall. Didn't help. Updated to 326.80. Didn't help. Issue persists. However with the settings re-adjusted, it's working fine (minus hitting 1202MHz at 100% power limit and no increase in gpu clock).. But I don't like leaving things unexplained. I've been using that bios for quite a while now through various drivers without this issue.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is if there is some issue between evga precision x and msi afterburner as I used precision x before and recently switched to afterburner. Of course, I did uninstall precision x. So unless its a cross-application setting conflict that exists even though the one app is no longer present...I don't know.


Same happend to me multiple times with that bios for some time ago, I reflashed the bios and then it was ok again. But why is people still using that bios I wonder?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, i just saw something pretty funny and thought id share with my favorite club
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i had to lol, even if the guy is new


ommmgg LOL


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ommmgg LOL


Iv'e pretty much spent all day reading alienware troll in Just Cause 2 Multiplayer, which is going to be really good once they release it at the end of the year. Specially once they have functioning factions/parties/teams. can wage all out war.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It can, if the water is more than a few ° colder than the ambient air it will start to get water forming on the tubes & metal heatsink. Ice if subzero cooled water.
> Here's a chiller I made out of an old AC, picnic cooler & an old pump. Just had to get some tubing & antifreeze.
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess you are a bit underpowered, once increasing voltage & clocks, stock power numbers do not stay the same for long. A 1200W psu was nor quite enough for me running tri sli 680s, even the single Titan with a 4770k was pulling 800W from the wall on a gold rated PSU by 1.44V loaded for 1500 core.


See! That's why we want the L:N2/subzero guys posting.


----------



## provost

Ok. This one is for the sub-zero guys here. Has anyone ever used this unit before? if so, any positive or negative experiences?

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/ex-vap-20_zpsfe45b798.jpg.html


----------



## skupples

ohh, phase changer!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> Trying to post ill see if it goes through




two of them, although the pci 6-pin wasn't all the way in on the bottom Titan and no SLI bridge... yet.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohh, phase changer!


yeah, just got a decent deal from someone who did not want it. It is brand new and sitting in my garage. But, I have to get some pointers from some sub zero guys before I bust it out. Will probably be doing some reading over the next few weeks between work and everything, seems like a time commitment. oh no, yet another commitment!







already strained for time







but always wanted to try it, so









http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/photo_zps7f35fc80.jpg.html


----------



## skupples

Can some one hopefully explain to me wth i'm doing wrong with getting the llc fix to apply on boot?

I thought the whole point of the bundle was to be able to just double click the softmod.regentry and boom it works...

Iv'e dropped the softmod.bat into my local disk



Am i interpreting the directions wrong? I can get it to work fine by manually doing it, but i'd really like to get the on-startup working.

As you can see here, after running the codes i am returning the proper response.


I must be applying the bat file, and reg entry wrong, for functionality on startup or even just double clicking to work.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Ok. This one is for the sub-zero guys here. Has anyone ever used this unit before? if so, any positive or negative experiences?
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/ex-vap-20_zpsfe45b798.jpg.html


I've never used one of the dual evap units (or a cooler express brand), pretty sure for the dual evap ones you will need to have both mounted for good operation.

I haven't tried phase on any of the newer nvidia gpus, really can't say how it will keep up. On the 4670k it will definitely help with higher validations & light load benching, but never used that one so not sure how it will handle heavy loads at high clocks.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've never used one of the dual evap units (or a cooler express brand), pretty sure for the dual evap ones you will need to have both mounted for good operation.
> 
> I haven't tried phase on any of the newer nvidia gpus, really can't say how it will keep up. On the 4670k it will definitely help with higher validations & light load benching, but never used that one so not sure how it will handle heavy loads at high clocks.


I was planning on using it on the new Ib-e when released. Also have a rive.
Was not planning on using the second evap connector for the gpu....but sounds like for proper operation, it would have to be mounted too .hmmm








Any links I can follow to read up on insulating the mobo, and where to buy insulation etc?
Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can some one hopefully explain to me wth i'm doing wrong with getting the llc fix to apply on boot?
> 
> I thought the whole point of the bundle was to be able to just double click the softmod.regentry and boom it works...
> 
> Iv'e dropped the softmod.bat into my local disk
> 
> 
> 
> Am i interpreting the directions wrong? I can get it to work fine by manually doing it, but i'd really like to get the on-startup working.
> 
> As you can see here, after running the codes i am returning the proper response.
> 
> 
> I must be applying the bat file, and reg entry wrong, for functionality on startup or even just double clicking to work.


Its ok Skupp, its done!









Now lets see about those voltage fluctuations you were talking about!
one thing i noticed about the soft volt mod is that actually have a higher voltage variation on lower volts than on high volts, i see more variation at 1.16v than i see at 1.30v

Ed


----------



## FtW 420

I don't know for sure, but do remember reading about the dual evap units & that both should be mounted for good results.

There are some guides for subzero cooling, supplies & insulation in the sub-zero sections
http://www.overclock.net/f/268/dry-ice-liquid-nitrogen
http://www.overclock.net/f/133/phase-change

Sdumper also posts in the phase change section, if you have questions about yours he is the man who builds the Cooler Express phase units.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't know for sure, but do remember reading about the dual evap units & that both should be mounted for good results.
> 
> There are some guides for subzero cooling, supplies & insulation in the sub-zero sections
> http://www.overclock.net/f/268/dry-ice-liquid-nitrogen
> http://www.overclock.net/f/133/phase-change
> 
> Sdumper also posts in the phase change section, if you have questions about yours he is the man who builds the Cooler Express phase units.


Thanks.







I will check him out too. Looks like he runs his own site too when I did a google search. Not sure how active the other site is though.


----------



## szeged

Hmmm buy another titan so my 8350 rig is up to par, or spend money updating current rig to hard acrylic...decisions decisions.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> 
> two of them, although the pci 6-pin wasn't all the way in on the bottom Titan and no SLI bridge... yet.


I'm not sure how much room you have on overclocking the Titans. Overclocked with 1.212V, they can pull up to 300W each. If you go 1.3V, you can see them go as high as 350W each. And then of course you got the rest of the system.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 
> 
> two of them, although the pci 6-pin wasn't all the way in on the bottom Titan and no SLI bridge... yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how much room you have on overclocking the Titans. Overclocked with 1.212V, they can pull up to 300W each. If you go 1.3V, you can see them go as high as 350W each. And then of course you got the rest of the system.
Click to expand...

I don't have the cooling for 1.3v to begin with. And these titans are OCed +120 offset on stock voltage anyway, I'm not too keen on overvolting these Titans, they're the most expensive parts of my rig, easily 70% of the cost. I do overvolt the 3930k, but only up to 1.34v offset, not the crazy 1.4+ voltages.

This 750w Corsair is suited just fine for me, Guru3D tested them and they come up to 600w total system consumption, and they did it with 1.4v 3960x, so I'm not worried about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its ok Skupp, its done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets see about those voltage fluctuations you were talking about!
> one thing i noticed about the soft volt mod is that actually have a higher voltage variation on lower volts than on high volts, i see more variation at 1.16v than i see at 1.30v
> 
> Ed


The lower the voltage, the more the discrepency

I would have to agree... 1,163 reads 1,181 and as it goes up, the less there is. By 1.2 its basically gone.

I'm not sure what I did. Iv'e been mashing those two files in c: for ever, after 10 tries it finally took.


----------



## cravinmild

What do you guys think is comfortable voltage with stock cooling... For a quick benchmark.


----------



## milkychipz

Soon to be Titan owner!











Express shipping too! It's comin' in hard and comin' in fast!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So here is a big time 1st world problem. One of my Titans is like 85% ASIC and runs 1202 at 1.175, the other is 66% ASIC and every now and again kills me while at 1202 at 1.212. I just recently upgraded motherboards and now think I swapped their positions, but I am not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't they just be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a low ASIC Titan?


I'd want a low ASIC titan as a watercooler.


----------



## szeged

why cant titans get cool features like the new evga dual bios switches







man that would be great. Still havent gotten my 780 classified rig up and running to test head to head with my titan rig yet, still leak testing lol. wtb a titan with classified features please


----------



## skyn3t

Im doing the leak test too,I ju ust put my mobo and cpu today and had to do some new wires and sleeve too. asus M VI F is too hungry for power one 4 pin moles into the mobo and a extra 4pin 12v ATX next to the 8 pin ATX . lot's work and leak test is running now.


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Anyone want an Evga mousepad or Titan shirt! I have extras...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I don't have the cooling for 1.3v to begin with. And these titans are OCed +120 offset on stock voltage anyway, I'm not too keen on overvolting these Titans, they're the most expensive parts of my rig, easily 70% of the cost. I do overvolt the 3930k, but only up to 1.34v offset, not the crazy 1.4+ voltages.
> 
> This 750w Corsair is suited just fine for me, Guru3D tested them and they come up to 600w total system consumption, and they did it with 1.4v 3960x, so I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Lol, my 3960X has been run 24/7 at 1.5+V for nearly two years...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want an Evga mousepad or Titan shirt! I have extras...


I have and use my EVGA Titan Signature mousepad everyday! Love it!

EDIT - Actually now that I look at it it actually says "PWNAGE" but its the one that came with my SIgnature Titan and its the best mousepad I've ever had...


----------



## skyn3t

Exualy flashing my loop and test leak.


----------



## szeged

re ran valley at 1176 stock bios 4.8ghz 4770k, standard valley top 30 settings,



gonna try to see if i can get 1202 core on stock bios, first few attempts failed about 3 scenes in, after about 5 attempts it would get to scene 15 before failing, might try the valley top 30 recommended tweaks and see if i can get it to pass.

this is without any tweaks to valley or any of the recommended tweaks in the valley thread also, maybe i can get a 1202 run complete if i try all those lol, think having all these extra programs up in the background would help stabilize it if i turn them off?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I don't have the cooling for 1.3v to begin with. And these titans are OCed +120 offset on stock voltage anyway, I'm not too keen on overvolting these Titans, they're the most expensive parts of my rig, easily 70% of the cost. I do overvolt the 3930k, but only up to 1.34v offset, not the crazy 1.4+ voltages.
> 
> This 750w Corsair is suited just fine for me, Guru3D tested them and they come up to 600w total system consumption, and they did it with 1.4v 3960x, so I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Hope you're not mistaken with *HX*750 which is the one can pull up to 900w constant load @ 50'c 80%+ efficiency.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> re ran valley at 1176 stock bios 4.8ghz 4770k, standard valley top 30 settings,
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try to see if i can get 1202 core on stock bios, first few attempts failed about 3 scenes in, after about 5 attempts it would get to scene 15 before failing, might try the valley top 30 recommended tweaks and see if i can get it to pass.
> 
> this is without any tweaks to valley or any of the recommended tweaks in the valley thread also, maybe i can get a 1202 run complete if i try all those lol, think having all these extra programs up in the background would help stabilize it if i turn them off?


Maybe by a point or two, not much. But that would reflect in your score, not your OC'ing potential.

Iv'e switched from skynet 928 to skynet 1006. me like.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, my 3960X has been run 24/7 at 1.5+V for nearly two years...
> I have and use my EVGA Titan Signature mousepad everyday! Love it!
> 
> EDIT - Actually now that I look at it it actually says "PWNAGE" but its the one that came with my SIgnature Titan and its the best mousepad I've ever had...


Eric - I have this 3930K stable at 5.0 with 1.528- 1.536V will super-pi and bench okay, but if i actually test it with p95 temps run to 90 by the 3rd cycle in the first FFT (5 min per fft, 12288 ram). I have a 380i water block with pk-1 tim. Water temp is 28C or below before any run. I feel like I should I be able to control the temperature better... any advice?


----------



## Aftermath2006

the auto flashing tool thats posted will it flash both of my titans at the same time or do i need to do some other commands


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eric - I have this 3930K stable at 5.0 with 1.528- 1.536V will super-pi and bench okay, but if i actually test it with p95 temps run to 90 by the 3rd cycle in the first FFT (5 min per fft, 12288 ram). I have a 380i water block with pk-1 tim. Water temp is 28C or below before any run. I feel like I should I be able to control the temperature better... any advice?


I'm getting 90C after 5 secs of prime 95 on my [email protected] with 1.3V with a swiftech H220 expanded with 2 additional 240mm UT60 rads. I made a thread about these high temps and nleksan suggested i try the following:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Before you spend any large amount of money, try this....
> 
> Remove the back case door and point a fairly strong fan at the plate above the rear of the CPU socket, and do the same thing by pointing a fan directly at the VRM heatsink on your board, above the CPU. Use powerful fans, we need to cool as much as possible to get an answer.
> 
> If it's what I think it is, you have VRM overheating triggering throttling. I have a custom ghetto cooling setup for the backside VRMs and not only do they never exceed 45C, the reduction in heatsoak dropped CPU temps to where I don't even breach 60C @ 4.94Ghz using 1.365v!


Im on vacation until next Thursday (away from my pc) and will report result then. Maybe this could apply to your situation as well


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> the auto flashing tool thats posted will it flash both of my titans at the same time or do i need to do some other commands


nvflash --protectoff (select gpu)

nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 bios.rom

nvflash --protectoff (select gpu)

nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 bios.rom

there seems to be multiple different input answers, for the same result. This is the one I use (found on OP)

Somebody posted this cooling device for the cpu backplate the other day... Like a little vortex fan that replaces the metal block on the back of the motherboard... What was this called?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> the auto flashing tool thats posted will it flash both of my titans at the same time or do i need to do some other commands


if its the flashing tool in my SIG it flashes all the cards but flashed one by one and asks for user permission to flash another (Y) (N) or (esc)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Aftermath2006

so i need to input the flash manually instead of using the tool that is in Occam razor's sig correct


----------



## hatlesschimp

Do you reckon 3x xpsc titan waterblocks and a EK gtx 660 waterblock will look silly?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Do you reckon 3x xpsc titan waterblocks and a EK gtx 660 waterblock will look silly?


using the 660 for physx? also, i would get all EK blocks to match


----------



## hatlesschimp

Yeah im using it for physx but the main reason is for hdmi 5.1 audio to my AVR.

Are the EK any good?

I cant find any other waterblock companies making them for the gtx 660.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yeah im using it for physx but the main reason is for hdmi 5.1 audio to my AVR.
> 
> Are the EK any good?
> 
> I cant find any other waterblock companies making them for the gtx 660.


EK is a top notch waterblock/watercooling company, i have many of their blocks for various cards, though now i use the evga hydro coppers for the red theme im doing. I have a few spare EK FC titan blocks aswell that im cleaning up and plan on doing a giveaway soon


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> if its the flashing tool in my SIG it flashes all the cards but flashed one by one and asks for user permission to flash another (Y) (N) or (esc)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Best answer!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yeah im using it for physx but the main reason is for hdmi 5.1 audio to my AVR.
> 
> Are the EK any good?
> 
> I cant find any other waterblock companies making them for the gtx 660.


EK has caught allot of flack over it's nickel(plated) products in the past. Besides that they are top notch, & they keep your vrm's the coolest, the now most important thing for a titan.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Whats the deal with EKs nickel products?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eric - I have this 3930K stable at 5.0 with 1.528- 1.536V will super-pi and bench okay, but if i actually test it with p95 temps run to 90 by the 3rd cycle in the first FFT (5 min per fft, 12288 ram). I have a 380i water block with pk-1 tim. Water temp is 28C or below before any run. I feel like I should I be able to control the temperature better... any advice?


Wow, you should definitely be getting better temps than that at 28C water temp. I'd try re-mounting the CPU block first and go from there...

Also be sure to have some active airflow on the VRM on the back of your board as they get real hot and will cause thermal throttling.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats the deal with EKs nickel products?


http://www.overclock.net/t/915966/please-read-before-purchasing-ek-nickel-plated-blocks-update-revised-plating-info/800_50

heres a QQ post about, mind you this was a problem like 2 years ago. All's been pretty quiet since. I use nuke + koil, iv'e checked my blocks 3 times over 7 months, the nickel is still shiny as ever.

I did the same for my even older 670 CSQ style blocks, they were fine too. So, i would guess they have sorted it out by now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats the deal with EKs nickel products?


i use nothing but EK nickel blocks when i use EK blocks, the problems that were brought up are a thing of the past.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i use nothing but EK nickel blocks when i use EK blocks, the problems that were brought up are a thing of the past.


Pretty much... I think you would find that 90% of the titan owners are using FC-TITAN by EK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I'm getting 90C after 5 secs of prime 95 on my [email protected] with 1.3V with a swiftech H220 expanded with 2 additional 240mm UT60 rads. I made a thread about these high temps and nleksan suggested i try the following:
> Im on vacation until next Thursday (away from my pc) and will report result then. Maybe this could apply to your situation as well


Thanks Mark0053. I have this rig on an open bench and the VRM's are/seem fine ay 40-50C under heavy load (IR thermo). The CPU just rockets to a high temp well before the VRMs really have a chance to get hot. I've been adjusting power phases and switching frequency to see if that helps... not yet







THe Kollance 380i is an excellent waterblock and I run about 4liter/min through the cpu...

At 4.7 I'm running 1.400 (via offset, not fixed) and somehow this is okay with p95 for at least an hour - max T = 81C. I'm thinking of switching to CLU tim to see if that helps, but it seems to be such a rapid raise in temps that no IHS-Cooler tweaking will help in my case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, you should definitely be getting better temps than that at 28C water temp. I'd try re-mounting the CPU block first and go from there...
> 
> Also be sure to have some active airflow on the VRM on the back of your board as they get real hot and will cause thermal throttling.


Thanks Eric - I know, something its just not right. I think I'll pull the block later and reapply TIM - maybe CLU? (the koolance 380i block is nickel plated)

the VRMs are not getting above 45C - open bench, measured with IR thermo. IDK - must be a poorly mounted waterblock. Will post back.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I don't have the cooling for 1.3v to begin with. And these titans are OCed +120 offset on stock voltage anyway, I'm not too keen on overvolting these Titans, they're the most expensive parts of my rig, easily 70% of the cost. I do overvolt the 3930k, but only up to 1.34v offset, not the crazy 1.4+ voltages.
> 
> This 750w Corsair is suited just fine for me, Guru3D tested them and they come up to 600w total system consumption, and they did it with 1.4v 3960x, so I'm not worried about it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're not mistaken with *HX*750 which is the one can pull up to 900w constant load @ 50'c 80%+ efficiency.
Click to expand...

www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-TX750-V2-Power-Supply-Review/1227/8

The same tx750v2 can do 900w on overload.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Eric - I know, something its just not right. I think I'll pull the block later and reapply TIM - maybe CLU? (the koolance 380i block is nickel plated)
> 
> the VRMs are not getting above 45C - open bench, measured with IR thermo. IDK - must be a poorly mounted waterblock. Will post back.


Put some EK Indigo Xtreme on that beast! Achieving proper re-flow should be pretty easy with a bench.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Put some EK Indigo Xtreme on that beast! Achieving proper re-flow should be pretty easy with a bench.


Yeah - i have IE between my 2700k and aquacomputer cuplex HF block. I have some CLU left over from 3770k delid - may try that. PK--1 is only a degree or two off IE (see skinnylabs results) so i'm thinking a good, careful remount should do it. Putting #4 shrimps on the BBQ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/915966/please-read-before-purchasing-ek-nickel-plated-blocks-update-revised-plating-info/800_50
> 
> heres a QQ post about, mind you this was a problem like 2 years ago. All's been pretty quiet since. I use nuke + koil, iv'e checked my blocks 3 times over 7 months, the nickel is still shiny as ever.
> 
> I did the same for my even older 670 CSQ style blocks, they were fine too. So, i would guess they have sorted it out by now.


EK had a bad plating subcontractor a few years ago, no problems since. You guys should try plain distilled water and Redline WaterWetter. Best corrosion inhibitors and no chance of anything biotic growing. If you have any exposed copper in your loop, you don't need any silver - same: both are incompatible with anything living, green or yellow. Anaerobes are killed by even 5% glycol. No need to buy that overpriced stuff IMO.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Loving my glycol based Mayhems red coolant so far...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> EK had a bad plating subcontractor a few years ago, no problems since. You guys should try plain distilled water and Redline WaterWetter. Best corrosion inhibitors and no chance of anything biotic growing. If you have any exposed copper in your loop, you don't need any silver - same: both are incompatible with anything living, green or yellow. Anaerobes are killed by even 5% glycol. No need to buy that overpriced stuff IMO.


I guess the real question is, am I going to do any harm with killcoil/deadwater with nickel blocks and bitspower fittings?

Also, what are the cpu back plate vortex cooler things called?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess the real question is, *am I going to do any harm with killcoil/deadwater with nickel blocks and bitspower fittings*?
> 
> Also, what are the cpu back plate vortex cooler things called?


Shouldn't have anything to worry about, though I think if you use pt nuke or something similar you don't need a kill coil at all.

Mmmmm, and I thought I was having power issues before this aftermarket bios







(skynet your bios is awesome!)

Does anyone here have an x1250 from Seasonic running 2-3 Titans? Along with either a 6 core at 4.6+ or a quad at 4.8+ with 1.45v or higher.just wondering if you have something to read your wattage what it usually is when gaming. I might be pulling everything it has because in some points of shogun 2 the unit starts to 'click' or 'clicking' when I get to troop level (when it does this I take a look at the kill-a-watt and hello 1230 watts?!).

When that happens a correlation of sluggishness and lower frames arrives. Zooming back out is fine and brings the frames back up to 80+ so idk if it is related to me pulling something around 1150+ watts out of my 1250 watt unit (probably taxing the 12v pretty hard as its104a), or the game since I do enjoy watching bullets fly from Royal Marines and sabers slice through lines of infantry probably a bit too much. It doesn't do this in other games (it did in bf3 bit i deleted that last week due to boredom and saving space for rome 2) That's why I'm looking at the enermax maxrevo1500w right now, should be enough power for a 5 ghz + quad and 3, 300+ watt cards. Reviews show its pretty darn good, the lepa 1600 isn't bad either for the price but I'll pay a bit more to have a 5 year warranty. I thought this 1250 would be the last PSU I would ever have to buy...wrong lol.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Baasha!
> 
> Lets assume each of your [email protected]@1,212v reaches 250W PT, that makes 1000W, as your using a modded bios, each titan can reach 300W, that makes 1200W alone not counting the rest of your PC, so i say you need more powerful PSU, try the skyn3t bios in my SIG, yeah it that good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With TI bios or any other bios you can create profiles on precisionX and AfterBurner, after you choose the core speed, mem speed, power target, tempo target, press apply and then click on one of the profile numbers and
> its done!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the reply.

So I just downloaded the two V-bioses in your sig; the 928Mhz and the 1006Mhz. Which one do you recommend? Also, it says 350W. Does that mean at 100% Power Target, it uses 350W per GPU? Isn't that too high for my system/PSU? Should I pull the slider back to say 90% to keep within the Power Limit? or does having it at 100% not mean it uses 350W but it "could" potentially use it? I'm a bit confused as to what the Power Target at 100% is.

With the Sky3nt bios, do I have to adjust the voltage each time I want to OC (like the TI bios) or can I just set the clocks in PrecisionX and hit "Apply" and be good to go?

Please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So I just downloaded the two V-bioses in your sig; the 928Mhz and the 1006Mhz. Which one do you recommend? Also, it says 350W. Does that mean at 100% Power Target, it uses 350W per GPU? Isn't that too high for my system/PSU? Should I pull the slider back to say 90% to keep within the Power Limit? or does having it at 100% not mean it uses 350W but it "could" potentially use it? I'm a bit confused as to what the Power Target at 100% is.
> 
> With the Sky3nt bios, do I have to adjust the voltage each time I want to OC (like the TI bios) or can I just set the clocks in PrecisionX and hit "Apply" and be good to go?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


At 100% it _can_ use up to 350W but that is only there as a power target to prevent throttling. From what I'm seeing with the 1006 MHz bios is probably around 300W per card or so (I have 3 at 1124 Mhz 6500 memory 1.212v), though if I used the softmod and went above 1.25v I could easily get closer to 350W limit and need to raise the slider.

As you said 100% power target is a max of 350 watts, though you won't likely be hitting that much at 1.21v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess the real question is, am I going to do any harm with killcoil/deadwater with nickel blocks and bitspower fittings?
> Also, what are the cpu back plate vortex cooler things called?


No harm at all! Nuke and the commercial coolants are good just waaay over priced for what they are. dyes and glowcrap might discolor things, and glow will fade. Redline is actually for your car...









Aren't those back plate things "dyna".. Something? Cant recall.

There's a n ebaylisting for a 1/10 hp chiller, approx 2000btu. I asked the seller whatvthe lowest temp setting is... 39F so plenty cold. Manuf says it's best to have 100 gal/hr but no reason given.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Pretty much... I think you would find that 90% of the titan owners are using FC-TITAN by EK.


There is not a chance in hell 90% of people are using the EK blocks. I personally know 9 guys WC their titans and 1 used an EK block. The guys on here are do not account for all titan owners.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> There is not a chance in hell 90% of people are using the EK blocks. I personally know 9 guys WC their titans and 1 used an EK block. The guys on here are do not account for all titan owners.


People don't exist outside of ocn. Atleast in my head







lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> There is not a chance in hell 90% of people are using the EK blocks. I personally know 9 guys WC their titans and 1 used an EK block. The guys on here are do not account for all titan owners.


90% of the people I talk to on ocn use ek of some sort. On Ocn. Good thing too since they cool vrm and cram best

I would guess some people now regret not going ek/ blocks that cool vrms

Sent from my 5 yr old nexus (1)


----------



## Stateless

It has been a while since I posted here because I have been extremely busy...

Over the last week my fiancée and I decided to get a Sony 4k T.V. set. Of course I wanted to try my SLI Titan Rig on it and boy is it amazing. The only issue with all current 4k TV's is that the HDMI is 1.4 and will only allow up to 30fps, so for most of my games it will not be viable. But for some of my slower action titles it has been pretty damn impressive. I did run Heaven at 2160p at got a 39.8fps lol. What is cool is that I can leave the desktop at 1080p and then select the 4k resolution in the games since the computer detects the availability of higher resolutions. What is nice about the Sony set is that it does up scale any 1080p content to it's native 4k resolution which does help makes the desktop and games look a bit sharper than my previous set.

I have run into to 2 problems with 2 games at 4k, Star Wars The Old Republic and Rift. Both allow me to select the resolution, in SWTOR case I get a flashing cursor and nothing else and with Rift I get a Direct X error, even with the latest driver and fresh direct x download same issue. Any thoughts on why these 2 games would not run at 4k?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> It has been a while since I posted here because I have been extremely busy...
> 
> Over the last week my fiancée and I decided to get a Sony 4k T.V. set. Of course I wanted to try my SLI Titan Rig on it and boy is it amazing. The only issue with all current 4k TV's is that the HDMI is 1.4 and will only allow up to 30fps, so for most of my games it will not be viable. But for some of my slower action titles it has been pretty damn impressive. I did run Heaven at 2160p at got a 39.8fps lol. What is cool is that I can leave the desktop at 1080p and then select the 4k resolution in the games since the computer detects the availability of higher resolutions. What is nice about the Sony set is that it does up scale any 1080p content to it's native 4k resolution which does help makes the desktop and games look a bit sharper than my previous set.
> 
> I have run into to 2 problems with 2 games at 4k, Star Wars The Old Republic and Rift. Both allow me to select the resolution, in SWTOR case I get a flashing cursor and nothing else and with Rift I get a Direct X error, even with the latest driver and fresh direct x download same issue. Any thoughts on why these 2 games would not run at 4k?


welcome back... one of the very rare 4K owners! And yes, the signal transmission tech just ain't there yet. It's gonna be a year at least. Does your sony have a display port?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> It has been a while since I posted here because I have been extremely busy...
> 
> Over the last week my fiancée and I decided to get a Sony 4k T.V. set. Of course I wanted to try my SLI Titan Rig on it and boy is it amazing. The only issue with all current 4k TV's is that the HDMI is 1.4 and will only allow up to 30fps, so for most of my games it will not be viable. But for some of my slower action titles it has been pretty damn impressive. I did run Heaven at 2160p at got a 39.8fps lol. What is cool is that I can leave the desktop at 1080p and then select the 4k resolution in the games since the computer detects the availability of higher resolutions. What is nice about the Sony set is that it does up scale any 1080p content to it's native 4k resolution which does help makes the desktop and games look a bit sharper than my previous set.
> 
> I have run into to 2 problems with 2 games at 4k, Star Wars The Old Republic and Rift. Both allow me to select the resolution, in SWTOR case I get a flashing cursor and nothing else and with Rift I get a Direct X error, even with the latest driver and fresh direct x download same issue. Any thoughts on why these 2 games would not run at 4k?


That's interesting... I played rift up until storm legion on 5760x1080. No I won't tell you who I was.


----------



## Aftermath2006

so i finally flashed my bios and did the 1.3v soft mod and man am i happy with that



1268 core
3400 mem

couldnt get over 1150 core before and couldnt get nothing on memory


----------



## szeged

I haven't overclocked my memory on any of my titans, how much would it affect a valley run? All of my titans can do 1176 core on stock bios except the one runt card that only does 1150


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> It has been a while since I posted here because I have been extremely busy...
> 
> Over the last week my fiancée and I decided to get a Sony 4k T.V. set. Of course I wanted to try my SLI Titan Rig on it and boy is it amazing. The only issue with all current 4k TV's is that the HDMI is 1.4 and will only allow up to 30fps, so for most of my games it will not be viable. But for some of my slower action titles it has been pretty damn impressive. I did run Heaven at 2160p at got a 39.8fps lol. What is cool is that I can leave the desktop at 1080p and then select the 4k resolution in the games since the computer detects the availability of higher resolutions. What is nice about the Sony set is that it does up scale any 1080p content to it's native 4k resolution which does help makes the desktop and games look a bit sharper than my previous set.
> 
> I have run into to 2 problems with 2 games at 4k, Star Wars The Old Republic and Rift. Both allow me to select the resolution, in SWTOR case I get a flashing cursor and nothing else and with Rift I get a Direct X error, even with the latest driver and fresh direct x download same issue. Any thoughts on why these 2 games would not run at 4k?


I think you may be the only person on earth to try playing those two games on a 4K... Did some looking around, even hopped into my old guild to ask if anyone has tried it.

WSGF.org has no information on 4K for either game, though that have almost no 4k information on any game, so meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I haven't overclocked my memory on any of my titans, how much would it affect a valley run? All of my titans can do 1176 core on stock bios except the one runt card that only does 1150


In my experience I only get 1-2 fps per 100hz on memory in valley.


----------



## szeged

okay so i definitely have a problem...found myself randomly on ebay looking at random stuff (old 1999 ps games etc) and before you know it, i bought 2 more evga titan signatures...for no reason...i dont even have a rig to put them in. My 8350 rig can only handle two cards and it already has one in it....wth is wrong with me







should i resell them for the same price? or maybe try to do another random rig with them? i honestly think i need to call my bank and tell them to limit my spending amount a month lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay so i definitely have a problem...found myself randomly on ebay looking at random stuff (old 1999 ps games etc) and before you know it, i bought 2 more evga titan signatures...for no reason...i dont even have a rig to put them in. My 8350 rig can only handle two cards and it already has one in it....wth is wrong with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i resell them for the same price? or maybe try to do another random rig with them? i honestly think i need to call my bank and tell them to limit my spending amount a month lol.


You can make a donation, I'll pm you my address. ;-)


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 90% of the people I talk to on ocn use ek of some sort. On Ocn. Good thing too since they cool vrm and cram best
> 
> I would guess some people now regret not going ek/ blocks that cool vrms
> 
> Sent from my 5 yr old nexus (1)


Again, not everyone is trying for 1.3v out of their titans. Any block is perfectly fine for 1.21v. It's only been found out very recently that the EK blocks were the best for the vrms's and thats only from one source, We'd need a few sources to confirm this before I'd take the data as correct. As we see all the time, data gets messed up.
I don't regret for a second buying my Razors, My highest temp ever recorded is 29C on 1.21v..... I'd doubt that the titans even sell 1/4 of what they did a few months ago. The 780's fixed that.


----------



## Kipsta77

Is it my imagination, or do GPU's become louder with age?

Back in April when I got my Titan, every game I played it would make as much noise as on idle, which was really great and surprising !

But as of lately, it's been getting quite ridiculous, the fan ramps up like never before! Getting quite fed up!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Is it my imagination, or do GPU's become louder with age?
> 
> Back in April when I got my Titan, every game I played it would make as much noise as on idle, which was really great and surprising !
> 
> But as of lately, it's been getting quite ridiculous, the fan ramps up like never before! Getting quite fed up!


Yeah I know what you mean. I have a little tinnitus going on at the moment and im thinking its my pc doing it with the case fans and titan fans. Tonight im actually putting a hole in the wall through to the adjacent spare bedroom and feeding wires through lol.


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I have a little tinnitus going on at the moment and im thinking its my pc doing it with the case fans and titan fans. Tonight im actually putting a hole in the wall through to the adjacent spare bedroom and feeding wires through lol.


Ahaha I've thought of that once


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Is it my imagination, or do GPU's become louder with age?
> 
> Back in April when I got my Titan, every game I played it would make as much noise as on idle, which was really great and surprising !
> 
> But as of lately, it's been getting quite ridiculous, the fan ramps up like never before! Getting quite fed up!


Probably got dust inside, dust gathers in curls and obstruct the air flow, so the fan has to increase its rotation, hence the higher pitch over time!
Could be, could be not, just open the shroud and clean it, at least you know if it was dust or not!









my 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You can make a donation, I'll pm you my address. ;-)


I would agree about the donations part lol


----------



## skupples

This was what I was thinking of.





http://www.dynatron-corp.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Again, not everyone is trying for 1.3v out of their titans. Any block is perfectly fine for 1.21v. It's only been found out very recently that the EK blocks were the best for the vrms's and thats only from one source, We'd need a few sources to confirm this before I'd take the data as correct. As we see all the time, data gets messed up.
> I don't regret for a second buying my Razors, My highest temp ever recorded is 29C on 1.21v..... I'd doubt that the titans even sell 1/4 of what they did a few months ago. The 780's fixed that.


I dont think titans ever sold as well as Nvidia expected/wanted them to. Them releasing the 780 so quick is proof of that in my eyes.

And yes, we only recently stumbled over that water block VRM's round up.


----------



## Creator

I have no idea how some of you keep your loops so cool. WIth a single Titan, it usually hits 50C on the GPU load, and by the time it does, my entire loop is very warm. The radiators are very warm to the touch, and the computer case itself feels like some electric heater on full blast, so I am dissipating heat into the ambient air. In fact my entire room starts to get uncomfortably warm after an hour or two of gaming.

Maybe next time I'll have to try CLU between the Titan die and block.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I dont think titans ever sold as well as Nvidia expected/wanted them to. Them releasing the 780 so quick is proof of that in my eyes.
> 
> And yes, we only recently stumbled over that water block VRM's round up.


uh no? quite the opposite

nvidia was surprised at the demand/sales of the titan


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I have no idea how some of you keep your loops so cool. WIth a single Titan, it usually hits 50C on the GPU load, and by the time it does, my entire loop is very warm. The radiators are very warm to the touch, and the computer case itself feels like some electric heater on full blast, so I am dissipating heat into the ambient air. In fact my entire room starts to get uncomfortably warm after an hour or two of gaming.
> 
> Maybe next time I'll have to try CLU between the Titan die and block.


LOL! I just relocated mine to another room and hacked a hole in the wall LOL







It works


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I have no idea how some of you keep your loops so cool. WIth a single Titan, it usually hits 50C on the GPU load, and by the time it does, my entire loop is very warm. The radiators are very warm to the touch, and the computer case itself feels like some electric heater on full blast, so I am dissipating heat into the ambient air. In fact my entire room starts to get uncomfortably warm after an hour or two of gaming.
> 
> Maybe next time I'll have to try CLU between the Titan die and block.


Same here. I swear my rig is killing my sperm count...


----------



## szeged

what are your guys ambients? under the heaviest loads on my gpus i have never seen 40c at 100% load for hours. and its not like i live in a state known for being cold.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just hit 1200 watts on my system from the wall. And I wasnt even overclocking hard. I think I need a second PSU and some watercooling.


----------



## cravinmild

I see as low as 24c and as high as 53c .. and everything between







Room temps are normally around 26c daytime.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> uh no? quite the opposite
> 
> nvidia was surprised at the demand/sales of the titan


See, that surprises me. I always ASSUMED that the reason we never got Modded Titan PCB cards was due to lack of over all demand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just hit 1200 watts on my system from the wall. And I wasnt even overclocking hard. I think I need a second PSU and some watercooling.


With three cards? I guess that makes plenty of sense... ~300-350 watt video cards add up quick. All this talk of insane power usage has pretty much convinced me I should run dual-psu in my rebuild. Glad I never re-sold this RMA'd AX850


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> welcome back... one of the very rare 4K owners! And yes, the signal transmission tech just ain't there yet. It's gonna be a year at least. Does your sony have a display port?


No 4k TV has Display Port. If it did that would of been great. Panasonic is launching a 4k set and on their website they accidently put it on and it says it will have Display Port and be the first 4k with HDMI 2.0. A day later and it was no longer on the site. Sony is promising as well as Samsung that they will not leave current 4k owners in the dark when the new 2.0 comes out, so we will see.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I wish I kept my ax750!!! I sold it for $50!!!!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> No 4k TV has Display Port. If it did that would of been great. Panasonic is launching a 4k set and on their website they accidently put it on and it says it will have Display Port and be the first 4k with HDMI 2.0. A day later and it was no longer on the site. Sony is promising as well as Samsung that they will not leave current 4k owners in the dark when the new 2.0 comes out, so we will see.


Do you have a link to any of this?

Thank bud for the info!!!


----------



## szeged

maxed out the stock bios on this latest card lol, 1176 core 3250 mem



time to flash it and see where it goes.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what are your guys ambients? under the heaviest loads on my gpus i have never seen 40c at 100% load for hours. and its not like i live in a state known for being cold.


My ambient is 19C in my basement year round. My 3930K is at 4.79 @ 1.36v and it's never been over 55C even after 6 hours of prime. My titans idle at 19C and cpu idles at 27c


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay so i definitely have a problem...found myself randomly on ebay looking at random stuff (old 1999 ps games etc) and before you know it, i bought 2 more evga titan signatures...for no reason...i dont even have a rig to put them in. My 8350 rig can only handle two cards and it already has one in it....wth is wrong with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i resell them for the same price? or maybe try to do another random rig with them? i honestly think i need to call my bank and tell them to limit my spending amount a month lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You can make a donation, I'll pm you my address. ;-)


Hell, if you want to make a donation I will give you my address here, no need for PM









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just hit 1200 watts on my system from the wall. And I wasnt even overclocking hard. I think I need a second PSU and some watercooling.


Go









You won't regret. And if you need help just pm (figuring out parts etc)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> My ambient is 19C in my basement year round. My 3930K is at 4.79 @ 1.36v and it's never been over 55C even after 6 hours of prime. My titans idle at 19C and cpu idles at 27c


My ambient temps can range from 18 to 27 C. Liquid temp in the loop usually stays around 27 C. Gaming hard for hours can reach 35 even 39 C. Titan blocks (two komodos) never pass 45 C under heavy gaming. 3930k at 4.4 Ghz usually hover around 55 C gaming and the maximum temp I ever observed was 66 C under hours of prime95.


----------



## Shogon

You guys and your awesome ambients... 29C water temps in 27C ambient good enough? (mmm 45% humidity)









In games that push these cards I've seen maxes around 49C, averages under 47C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just hit 1200 watts on my system from the wall. And I *wasnt even overclocking hard*. I think I need a second PSU and some watercooling.


No kidding.

I'm just using an aftermarket bios (skynets) and with just 3 1.21v Titans and 1.45 on my 3820 I'm hitting close to 1200W in intensive games. Plus with the power limit on these cards gone essentially the 12v is being stressed harder then before (22 Amps for a stock titan, can go up to 27 amps or higher *per card* with a 350W bios). I thought when I sold my 3930k I would be in the clear as far as wattage/AMPS goes, but now with 3 cards at 1.21v, no dumb power limiting, and a 5 Ghz quad. Turns out I need more, and my Fractal XL define isn't big enough to hold my X1250 and X850 :/ so I'm limited to a single PSU.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You guys and your awesome ambients... 29C water temps in 27C ambient good enough? (mmm 45% humidity)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In games that push these cards I've seen maxes around 49C, averages under 47C.
> No kidding.
> 
> I'm just using an aftermarket bios (skynets) and with just 3 1.21v Titans and 1.45 on my 3820 I'm hitting close to 1200W in intensive games. Plus with the power limit on these cards gone essentially the 12v is being stressed harder then before (22 Amps for a stock titan, can go up to 27 amps or higher *per card* with a 350W bios). I thought when I sold my 3930k I would be in the clear as far as wattage/AMPS goes, but now with 3 cards at 1.21v, no dumb power limiting, and a 5 Ghz quad. Turns out I need more, and my Fractal XL define isn't big enough to hold my X1250 and X850 :/ so I'm limited to a single PSU.


Thats why Im going to do a in desk build. then I can space it all out and put in the biggest and fattest radiators and even double up the fans to make it cooler.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Do you have a link to any of this?
> 
> Thank bud for the info!!!


For the info on the Panasonic site, no since they took the info off of their web-page. For the Sony/Samsung comments I will look for it and post the link.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> No 4k TV has Display Port. If it did that would of been great. Panasonic is launching a 4k set and on their website they accidently put it on and it says it will have Display Port and be the first 4k with HDMI 2.0. A day later and it was no longer on the site. Sony is promising as well as Samsung that they will not leave current 4k owners in the dark when the new 2.0 comes out, so we will see.


Yeah, i've been running 4k for about 6 months. Check the redray forums for the latest o 4k from the pros... Check out the oppo 103 player for your 4K set.
Enjoy the TV!


----------



## szeged

so, do we have any set idea for how much a 780 needs to clock to match a 1202 titan? about to start benching my 780 classifieds and wanna know how much i should expect to have to put into them to match my 1202 titan ill be using for comparison. Ive seen 13% more required to match a titan but i just wanna double check if anyone has any info on the situation









also, finally started seeing 3+gb of vram used in games at 2560x1440, wonder how much next gen games will be using :x


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, do we have any set idea for how much a 780 needs to clock to match a 1202 titan? about to start benching my 780 classifieds and wanna know how much i should expect to have to put into them to match my 1202 titan ill be using for comparison. Ive seen 13% more required to match a titan but i just wanna double check if anyone has any info on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, finally started seeing 3+gb of vram used in games at 2560x1440, wonder how much next gen games will be using :x


I think the general rule of thumb has been ~200mhz.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think the general rule of thumb has been ~200mhz.


i was thinking that aswell, just wanted to see if i was right







, time to actually fire up the classifieds and give em a work out. If they beat my titans by a lot ill definitely have to flash the bios to skynet


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, do we have any set idea for how much a 780 needs to clock to match a 1202 titan? about to start benching my 780 classifieds and wanna know how much i should expect to have to put into them to match my 1202 titan ill be using for comparison. Ive seen 13% more required to match a titan but i just wanna double check if anyone has any info on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, finally started seeing 3+gb of vram used in games at 2560x1440, wonder how much next gen games will be using :x


Despite the 8gb of DDR3/GDDR5 the consoles have, both Sony and Microsoft have cordoned off 3gb for background and OS functions. The remaining 5gb have to be shared as CPU ram or GPU ram.

That's funny considering my systems only eat up 2gb ram, and doesn't even touch the ram in the GPU because it's not shared.

So much for console efficiency...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Despite the 8gb of DDR3/GDDR5 the consoles have, both Sony and Microsoft have cordoned off 3gb for background and OS functions. The remaining 5gb have to be shared as CPU ram or GPU ram.
> 
> That's funny considering my systems only eat up 2gb ram, and doesn't even touch the ram in the GPU because it's not shared.
> 
> So much for console efficiency...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


im just hoping my 780 rig wont have vram troubles at this resolution on new gen games if im already seeing 99% of the 3gm vram being used


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Despite the 8gb of DDR3/GDDR5 the consoles have, both Sony and Microsoft have cordoned off 3gb for background and OS functions. The remaining 5gb have to be shared as CPU ram or GPU ram.
> 
> That's funny considering my systems only eat up 2gb ram, and doesn't even touch the ram in the GPU because it's not shared.
> 
> So much for console efficiency...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> im just hoping my 780 rig wont have vram troubles at this resolution on new gen games if im already seeing 99% of the 3gm vram being used
Click to expand...

At 1440p, 2xMSAA is all you need for it, you have 77% more pixels over 1080p so all those pixels does "AA" on its own, in a sense.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> At 1440p, 2xMSAA is all you need for it, you have 77% more pixels over 1080p so all those pixels does "AA" on its own, in a sense.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


yeah, i usually run 4x though, just because


----------



## Evange

I prefer running FXAA together with SSAA. I like the 'soft' looks of FXAA though it can look annoying in First Person view.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I run 8xMSAA with 1440p because, well, I have two Titans...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> *snippage*
> 
> also, finally started seeing 3+gb of vram used in games at 2560x1440, wonder how much next gen games will be using :x


Yeah, never seen my usage go over 2.5, 3 gig ever till last night, when doing a pretty intensive scene in ARMA3; according to my logs, it actually hit 4.8. On a 1920x1080 no less to my utter shock (Usually run a triple head system, but had to use the other two for another project for a short while). Even with this one off usage, still more than happy I got the Titans over anything else: I don't have to worry about next year nor the next really.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, i've been running 4k for about 6 months. Check the redray forums for the latest o 4k from the pros... Check out the oppo 103 player for your 4K set.
> Enjoy the TV!


Does the Oppo 103 scale images better than the TV does? Some people that I have talked too said they could tell the difference, they both scale equally good. I have a Sony's high-end blu ray player that also scales to 4k, but the TV does a better job at it than the player. I always been curious about the Oppo, so if it does, I would love some input from you.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, do we have any set idea for how much a 780 needs to clock to match a 1202 titan? about to start benching my 780 classifieds and wanna know how much i should expect to have to put into them to match my 1202 titan ill be using for comparison. Ive seen 13% more required to match a titan but i just wanna double check if anyone has any info on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, finally started seeing 3+gb of vram used in games at 2560x1440, wonder how much next gen games will be using :x


http://www.overclock.net/t/1420631/titan-sc-vs-gtx-780-hof-bench-testing

Between 150-200mhz in my testing.

I've found the biggest advantage of my 780 HOF was not throttling at any time because of power limits on the stock bios. Everything I can do on the modded bios can be done on the stock bios with the same results.

Let us know your results.


----------



## skupples

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/165498-core-i7-4960x-ivy-bridge-e-review-intels-great-limp-forward

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4761/intel-core-i7-4960x---4930k--4820k-ivy-bridge-e-review-22nm-powerhouse

Looks like Intel is handing out review samples.

No IB-E delids


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Does the Oppo 103 scale images better than the TV does? Some people that I have talked too said they could tell the difference, they both scale equally good. I have a Sony's high-end blu ray player that also scales to 4k, but the TV does a better job at it than the player. I always been curious about the Oppo, so if it does, I would love some input from you.


I have heard that the Sony scaler built into the TV is very good but I generally prefer to use an external box since it is the tech in the scaler that really matters for non-PC images. I can't compare directly to your Sony, but the Oppo is probably the best, reasonably priced true upscaler (not simply a "multiplier") available ... before you get into the 4-figure range. Almost every movie made today is being captured @ 4K and it will not be long until native 4k movies are available. My panels do not have scalers so the Oppo was a natural. Stick with your Sony built-in until the new gen players are out.


----------



## RushiMP

In preparation to make my weaker card suffer, I just installed AB beta 14. Have not applied the LLC commands; however, I am still unable to modify the voltages in AB. Does AB still have problems changing voltages on Skynets vBIOS? Am I going to need Precision and AB?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I was trawling the net last night looking for info about 4K and HDMI and it looks like the new HDMI 2.0 is not far off at all!
Maybe the end of the year we will see TV's, Blu-ray players and Receivers with it.

Also looks like they are really going to clamp down on the security with HDMI 2.0.
I dont know what but most of the articles I read said expect a higher security standard???
More compatibility issues coming?
I guess everything pre HDMI 2.0 will be obsolete.

You got to love HDMI being drip fed out.

It cost companies $10,000 a year for a product to have HDMI plus .04 cents for every unit sold. LOL

AND what about DP 1.2 = Its free!!! And its been around for like 5 years already!!!

I love capitalism!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I was trawling the net last night looking for info about 4K and HDMI and it looks like the new HDMI 2.0 is not far off at all!
> Maybe the end of the year we will see TV's, Blu-ray players and Receivers with it.
> 
> Also looks like they are really going to clamp down on the security with HDMI 2.0.
> I dont know what but most of the articles I read said expect a higher security standard???
> More compatibility issues coming?
> I guess everything pre HDMI 2.0 will be obsolete.
> 
> You got to love HDMI being drip fed out.
> 
> *It cost companies $10,000 a year for a product to have HDMI plus .04 cents for every unit sold. LOL
> 
> AND what about DP 1.2 = Its free!!! And its been around for like 5 years already!!!*
> 
> I love capitalism!!!


I know - it's ridiculous that all the non-PC manuf have adopted HDMI - and it's a rather poor standard. Hopefully the "handshake" in 2.0 security is better than the 1-series has been.

I know that twitch/shooter gaming with current 4K is not good (although, i've played through BF3 at 4K and it's amazingly good) - but the slower, more visually detailed games are great at 4K right now. Once 60+Hz signal transmission is fixed (and DP would work now!! ,







)there's no going back to 1080 or it's multiples.


----------



## maarten12100

HDMI 2.0 isn't the only thing needed the timing controller and the v-by-one input transceivers are what matters.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> HDMI 2.0 isn't the only thing needed the timing controller and the v-by-one input transceivers are what matters.


yes the signal trans (and processing) in the hardware, not just the cable.


----------



## szeged

Overtime is finally over yaaaaaaa no more 80 hour weeks so I can finally start the 8 titan beast build.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes the signal trans (and processing) in the hardware, not just the cable.


Yes the input transceiver that outputs the V-by-one also needs to be updated but it is a minor part of the puzzel.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Overtime is finally over yaaaaaaa no more 80 hour weeks so I can finally start the 8 titan beast build.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> In preparation to make my weaker card suffer, I just installed AB beta 14. Have not applied the LLC commands; however, I am still unable to modify the voltages in AB. Does AB still have problems changing voltages on Skynets vBIOS? Am I going to need Precision and AB?


I had never heard there was an issue between cracking an the Skynet BIOS... You are on Titans correct? Last time I tried cracking MSI-AB it took 3 or 4 tries. I ended up doing something along the lines of

uninstall msi-ab>>restart>>re-install MSIAM>>>restart computer to generate gpu profiles>>>insert lines into both card's profiles (VEN_'s)>>> restart computer >>> open MSI-AB and hopefully win.

It's definitely a sketchy process, not sure what through's it off. So I tried to keep the program closed until all the cracks were initiated.


----------



## RushiMP

Just got a pair of dedicated 20 AMP plugs in my office. This is going to be bad.


----------



## TormenteD

Hey guys, do all Titans exclusively use Samsung memory? Kinda thinking of getting a single card over SLI 780. Titan has soo much headroom for improvements


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Hey guys, do all Titans exclusively use Samsung memory? Kinda thinking of getting a single card over SLI 780. Titan has soo much headroom for improvements


That is an awesome question... I await an answer.... The other day some one made the comment/assumption that Titans would too start coming with Elipda from the Factory...

One of my titans memory will only OC to 130+, so even if it is samsung memory I think the controller quality can fluctuate greatly.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> In preparation to make my weaker card suffer, I just installed AB beta 14. Have not applied the LLC commands; however, I am still unable to modify the voltages in AB. Does AB still have problems changing voltages on Skynets vBIOS? Am I going to need Precision and AB?


I am using skynets vbios and AB beta 14 no problem.

Make sure you have closed AB while addind text lines to all files in the msiafterburner/profile while running notepad with admin rights.

You will be successful when AB asks you to reboot.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13740_20#post_20650343

Let me know if you need further help


----------



## Gabrielzm

4960x review out.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7255/intel-core-i7-4960x-ivy-bridge-e-review

Underwhelming....I think I am going to stick to my 3930k...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is an awesome question... I await an answer.... The other day some one made the comment/assumption that Titans would too start coming with Elipda from the Factory...
> 
> One of my titans memory will only OC to 130+, so even if it is samsung memory I think the controller quality can fluctuate greatly.


Titans have memory modules on the back. Has anyone checked them out to see if Titans are getting Elpida memory as well?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is an awesome question... I await an answer.... The other day some one made the comment/assumption that Titans would too start coming with Elipda from the Factory...
> 
> One of my titans memory will only OC to 130+, so even if it is samsung memory I think the controller quality can fluctuate greatly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Titans have memory modules on the back. Has anyone checked them out to see if Titans are getting Elpida memory as well?


My youngest addition to the family has Samsung memory...




Guess what i did yesterday?











temps in prime95 [email protected],32v never go beyond 57C!








Going for the big 5.0!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I am using skynets vbios and AB beta 14 no problem.
> 
> Make sure you have closed AB while addind text lines to all files in the msiafterburner/profile while running notepad with admin rights.
> 
> You will be successful when AB asks you to reboot.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13740_20#post_20650343
> 
> Let me know if you need further help


Thanks, I am going to have to take another look at it when I get home.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Titans have memory modules on the back. Has anyone checked them out to see if Titans are getting Elpida memory as well?


Mine has Samsung ram modules.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Overtime is finally over yaaaaaaa no more 80 hour weeks so I can finally start the 8 titan beast build.


Woot? Are you making a GPGPU beast with a Tyan FT77A or something?
What will you be pushing through it?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My youngest addition to the family has Samsung memory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what i did yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps in prime95 [email protected],32v never go beyond 57C!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for the big 5.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Very nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Great! I would think with the price of the Titan, any Samsung memory available would be set aside for the Titan.
> Mine has Samsung ram modules.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Woot? Are you making a GPGPU beast with a Tyan FT77A or something?
> What will you be pushing through it?


The heat is on!


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guess what i did yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps in prime95 [email protected],32v never go beyond 57C!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for the big 5.0!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


try prime 95 v 28.1 small test 8k 8k and see 80 degrees even when delidded


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Woot? Are you making a GPGPU beast with a Tyan FT77A or something?
> What will you be pushing through it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That could cook my lunch or dry a Footy pitch


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Thanks, I am going to have to take another look at it when I get home.


We got you bro... No one fails harder at there first attempt at cracking something, than me.
Quote:


>


Very nice Ed!

Is there another way to date the card w/o pulling off the stock cooler? (no tim on hand)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> try prime 95 v 28.1 small test 8k 8k and see 80 degrees even when delidded


I bet i will!







but im not going for extreme testing or benching purposes, i just aim for gaming!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We got you bro... No one fails harder at there first attempt at cracking something, than me.
> Very nice Ed!
> 
> Is there another way to date the card w/o pulling off the stock cooler? (no tim on hand)


Good question Skupp!







perhaps on the back of the card with all those stickers theres a date somewhere...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Will be putting together the new system next week. Should I install with 1 or 3 titans first?


----------



## skupples




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Will be putting together the new system next week. Should I install with 1 or 3 titans first?


I normally install window's with no cards, then throw both in. (if the motherboard has a native monitor hookup) If not, I do: install windows with one card, download drivers. shutdown, put in the second card, put on bridge, install drivers.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Damn.. I tried NVidia Surround (3 monitors) and my Breakfast and Lunch almost came out the same way it came in. Was playing BF3 LOL..


----------



## szeged

skyn3t bios flashed to one card, time to pump it full of 1.3v







burn baby burn(dont really please)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> skyn3t bios flashed to one card, time to pump it full of 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burn baby burn(dont really please)


You got 9 other cards, what are u worried about ? Lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You got 9 other cards, what are u worried about ? Lol


lol







i need them alive though!

btw, anyone know anywhere with evga hydro copper titan backplates in stock?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is an awesome question... I await an answer.... The other day some one made the comment/assumption that Titans would too start coming with Elipda from the Factory...
> 
> One of my titans memory will only OC to 130+, so even if it is samsung memory I think the controller quality can fluctuate greatly.


Got my 2nd Titan recently and it is still Samsung. It sounds like Titans might be getting top priority for Samsungs.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Fr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need them alive though!
> 
> btw, anyone know anywhere with evga hydro copper titan backplates in stock?


frozen CPU and eBay


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Fr
> frozen CPU and eBay


frozencpu is out for me







guess its ebay time


----------



## Aftermath2006

anybody heard of anyone killing a titan with the soft mod


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> anybody heard of anyone killing a titan with the soft mod


Not a peep, all the dead ones I've heard of were hardmodded.


----------



## Aftermath2006

cool that should make my wife feel much better about me using the softmod lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> cool that should make my wife feel much better about me using the softmod lol


and why would you tell your wife that? haven't been married very long... have you.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and why would you tell your wife that? haven't been married very long... have you.


Exactly my thought! lol

Hubby: "hey , honey I'm using a voltage mod that could kill that computer part we bought for 1000 bucks"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Exactly my thought! lol
> 
> Hubby: "hey , honey I'm using a voltage mod that could kill that computer part we bought for 1000 bucks"


I know... LOL! ... he will learn - ask for forgiveness, not permission!


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> cool that should make my wife feel much better about me using the softmod lol


That made my balls feel a tiny bit bigger








Thanks


----------



## Cheesemaster

Tomorrow I should have my nvidia shield, will my setup be able to fully push it?


----------



## cravinmild

lol, ya they NEVER understand







but we love them anyways don't we.

Sidenote-

The CM Rep responded to post I made in the Manufacturer Forums section/Cooler Master regarding power supplies with a linking feature to join two units without using aftermarket adapters/DIY methods. If enough interest is shown then CM could bring something to the table for us with little to no cost increase in the unit price (http://www.overclock.net/t/1422761/cm-mr-haf-psu-suggestion-feature/10#post_20734552) . I used a poster in this thread as an example but ive seen this same subject many times in many forums (not singling out anyone). The idea is simple- Vender supported for dual PSU configs BUILT IN. Even if you don't need it but like the idea drop a note here for support.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422761/cm-mr-haf-psu-suggestion-feature

It came from OCN first


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Tomorrow I should have my nvidia shield, will my setup be able to fully push it?


I wont ever buy one but it will be interesting to see how they go.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Tomorrow I should have my nvidia shield, will my setup be able to fully push it?


Oh mighty master of all things cheese... I do not understand this comment... Isn't shield hand held mobile gpu product? And, i thought it had the power to multiply up to 4k resolution.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quick question for quad sli users: have you noticed any worthwhile performance difference between tri and quad sli? I'm not looking for whether the 4th is worth it $ wise, but how are your gains in stressful games such as crysis 3, metro LL, and the like?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quick question for quad sli users: have you noticed any worthwhile performance difference between tri and quad sli? I'm not looking for whether the 4th is worth it $ wise, but how are your gains in stressful games such as crysis 3, metro LL, and the like?


it's diminishing returns... badly at the 4th GPU added.

2nd GPU added is 100% faster than 1 GPU, but add another one and its only 50% faster than SLI. Then add the 4th one, only 25% faster than 3 GPUs at this point.

not worth $1000 for smaller returns each time.

at this point, the 4th GPU isn't that well supported and not altogether that much faster than 3 GPUs, which is why Nvidia is not really supportive of it so much.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick guide for a cold boot black screen it is valid for any circumstances when flash any GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> 2 - Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> 3 - Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> 4 - Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> 5 - Plug back the PSU power cable
> 6 - Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> 7 - Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) exit and save
> 8 - Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> 9 - Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> 10 - Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun.[/code]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Play safe
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

The higher the resolution, the better the scaling. Someone here did 7820x1440 with 2way, 3 way and 4way sli Titans. Based on his review and testing we could see the 4th Titan really adding a ton of performance. On a Single 1080P monitor we have all seen the 4th card do absolutely nothing, the 3rd card offer very little gains and seems like the sweet spot is 2 cards.

So, it all depends.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I noticed 3 cards was a big jump from 2 with my 3360 x 1920p resolution.


----------



## _REAPER_

I think I am going to stick with 3 and upgrade my memory to 64gig.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I think I am going to stick with 3 and upgrade my memory to 64gig.


What in Lucifers name are you doing that requires 64gb of ram?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What in Lucifers name are you doing that requires 64gb of ram?


Perhaps he runs server benchies on it or he might be using software that leaks memory over time.


----------



## Kipsta77

Anyone got an ACX cooler on the Titan? How is it?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Anyone got an ACX cooler on the Titan? How is it?


A few pages back someone got 4 coolers for 4 Titans. Apparently that didn't go too well as all the hot ir was dumped inside the case. Worked ok with 2 cards, but worked best on just one card.

I remember reading reviews and posts that showed people getting 5-10C lower than the stock cooler.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Anyone got an ACX cooler on the Titan? How is it?


it works best if you only have 1 card


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> it works best if you only have 1 card


Yeah, I've had a non-ref 580 in the past, while cool and quiet, it would heat up everything else (unless ofcoarse you have adequate cooling, which I have decent, but not really ideal for non-ref coolers)


----------



## Keromyaou

I don't know if somebody already mentioned about this link (http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4031/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-3-way4-way-sli-review-incl-5760x1080-and-frametimes). There are very extensive analysis about the comparison of performance among Titan 2xSLI, 3xSLI, and 4xSLI. Those who consider about adding one more Titan to 3xSLI setup should be interested in the information of the link.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> it's diminishing returns... badly at the 4th GPU added.
> 
> 2nd GPU added is 100% faster than 1 GPU, but add another one and its only 50% faster than SLI. Then add the 4th one, only 25% faster than 3 GPUs at this point.
> 
> not worth $1000 for smaller returns each time.
> 
> at this point, the 4th GPU isn't that well supported and not altogether that much faster than 3 GPUs, which is why Nvidia is not really supportive of it so much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The higher the resolution, the better the scaling. Someone here did 7820x1440 with 2way, 3 way and 4way sli Titans. Based on his review and testing we could see the 4th Titan really adding a ton of performance. On a Single 1080P monitor we have all seen the 4th card do absolutely nothing, the 3rd card offer very little gains and seems like the sweet spot is 2 cards.
> 
> So, it all depends.


Pretty much what I figured, you need every little bit at surround resolutions while anything lower it better be a benchmark or AAA game. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What in Lucifers name are you doing that requires 64gb of ram?


The same thing we all do with craploads of ram, ramdisk


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> The same thing we all do with craploads of ram, ramdisk


I'm looking forward to running one of these... Because 2 256 Vertex 4 raid 0'd SSD's just aren't fast enough. I need things to load so fast, that there is NO loading screen.


----------



## szeged

Went to flash a card last night and the power flickered mid flash (thanks Florida storm season) and now the card lies useless at home till I get off work to fix it


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Went to flash a card last night and the power flickered mid flash (thanks Florida storm season) and now the card lies useless at home till I get off work to fix it


duuuude...u must get a UPS like yesterday

so many titans so little power protection http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-PR3000LCD-Smart-Sinewave-3000VA/dp/B00ANU8M3Y


----------



## ChgoYoshi

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What in Lucifers name are you doing that requires 64gb of ram?


I am installing 64gig of Corsair D Platinum Ram into my build. I plan on taking 40 of it to make a RAM Disk which will still leave me 24G as actual RAM. Sometimes a smaller RAM disk if I am working on a large .CAD file I don't want to top out on. If you have a super stable rig (as nothing will be saved to this and you must dump to HDD before shutdown) it can really speed load times. I save game files and design documents to a raid 0 SSD set, and load whatever program or programs onto the Ram Disk.
If you go 64G I would certainly look into this as it is a way to utilize that 7th and 8th stick


----------



## RushiMP

So many people with expensive rigs and no UPS, I always found it comical. That is until you realize your 1200w computer needs a $2000 UPS. That was fun.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So many people with expensive rigs and no UPS, I always found it comical. That is until you realize your 1200w computer needs a $2000 UPS. That was fun.


Luckily the country I live in has a rock steady power grid distribution system. I got a surge protector just in case though.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just found my new monitor!

Who wants 3 debezelled ASUS monitors LOL

*Panasonics WT600 4K UHD TV - with Display Port 1.2a & HDMI 2.0*
Quote:


> Fans of PC games can easily connect their PCs to the WT600 through the 60p-compatible DisplayPort, allowing them to enjoy the latest blockbuster games with lots of detail and smooth moving images.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guys be aware of the explosion in the memory factory. Prices will go up soon I guess so if you plan on buying something with memory stick on it (SSD, RAM, GPU) perhaps this is the time....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, if there is anyone out there thinking of buying any hardware with memory chips in them (GPU, SSDs, RAM) may i suggest doing so now before prices skyrocket (anyone remember what happened with hard disks), as there has been a massive explosion at a Hynxix Fab today
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/faith/far-east-memory-shipments-on-hold-after-hynix-explosions/


----------



## skupples

Ohhh the never ending cycle of that "precious commodity" called ram sticks. Ram is already 2x the price it was this time last year... =(

If you ask me, they blew up there own factory.

Who else is glad they own Samsung stock!?!?!


----------



## Cheesemaster

yes performance is increased in crysis three and tomb raider!


----------



## szeged

back home, time to do surgery on a titan


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Guys be aware of the explosion in the memory factory. Prices will go up soon I guess so if you plan on buying something with memory stick on it (SSD, RAM, GPU) perhaps this is the time....


Saw that as soon as I got up today, went ahead & grabbed a Hynix MFR based memory kit I've been considering while it is still priced decently.


----------



## szeged

gonna install a classified 780 and titan in one of my rigs together...i shall finally own a classified titan!

also, anyone know where i can get a custom powder coat job done for a caselabs case? id check locally but my town is 99% collage related, .5% hillbilly, .5% me.


----------



## skupples

OK, looking to buy a 64 gig ram kit, before prices supposedly skyrocket... I missed out on the rock bottom prices of last year, guess i'll just go all out and go corsair dominator platinum... as much as I hate corsair link, idk who else sells quality sticks.

Is hyperX still mediocre?

All i'm looking for is set-it and forget it high speed 64g set... for the rebuild.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK, looking to buy a 64 gig ram kit, before prices supposedly skyrocket... I missed out on the rock bottom prices of last year, guess i'll just go all out and go corsair dominator platinum... as much as I hate corsair link, idk who else sells quality sticks.
> 
> Is hyperX still mediocre?


Kingston has always been pretty dependable. Corsair has good memory, but they are expensive, & they bin pretty tightly so for great overclockers you pretty much have to go top end.
G Skill is good quality at a better price than Corsair, same for Team Extreme, they have some good quality well priced stuff.

I went for a team kit today, this 2666mhz c11 kit should have the Hynix ICs I was looking for
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kingston has always been pretty dependable. Corsair has good memory, but they are expensive, & they bin pretty tightly so for great overclockers you pretty much have to go top end.
> G Skill is good quality at a better price than Corsair, same for Team Extreme, they have some good quality well priced stuff.
> 
> I went for a team kit today, this 2666mhz c11 kit should have the Hynix ICs I was looking for
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313322


Nice... I was hoping to find low-profile heat sinks... Which pretty much excludes Corsair and Gskillz.

Iv'e been running on free ram since i switched over to DDR3. +1 to Newegg bundles!

The whole ram speed thing has always thrown me off, as ram gets faster the cas gets higher, but people always say to look for low cas... IT'S RAM







I won't be benching it, just daily driver set-forget XMP.


----------



## cravinmild

My corsair vengeance 1866 does not oc at all, cant even tighten cas. Great ram but it was advertised as great overclocking ram but its not


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My corsair vengeance 1866 does not oc at all, cant even tighten cas. Great ram but it was advertised as great overclocking ram but its not


Thanks for the info... Iv'e already noticed ram is extremely hyped in different categories

"enhanced gaming" "extreme gaming" "uber gaming" "god gaming" "extreme overclocker"

This was one of those things i planned to pickup via black friday sale... For some reason i always choke when buying ram, but ordering 1,000$ video cards... no problem!


----------



## cravinmild

Side note here re. ram volume. CS6 eats all 12gb ive allotted to it of my 16gb, 32gb is not really over the top if you edit/render. 64gb would be amazing


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Side note here re. ram volume. CS6 eats all 12gb ive allotted to it of my 16gb, 32gb is not really over the top if you edit/render. 64gb would be amazing


I was only shooting for that amount to ramdisk games... Because... well just because... I kick my self every time i think about how cheep ram was a year ago... I remember telling my self "if its this cheep now, maybe it will go down even more later"

This was before i learned about the shenanigans of Ram trading.

I'm looking at 600$+ for a good 8x8 set...









So, I think i'm going to kiss that dream good-bye for now. Silly stupid amounts of money on milliseconds less loading time... must resist.

Maybe I can find some decent used ram in the market place.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks for the info... Iv'e already noticed ram is extremely hyped in different categories
> 
> "enhanced gaming" "extreme gaming" "uber gaming" "god gaming" "extreme overclocker"
> 
> This was one of those things i planned to pickup via black friday sale... For some reason i always choke when buying ram, but ordering 1,000$ video cards... no problem!


I've been running hyperX 2133 (2 8G kits...) at 2400 for some time now... They seem quite good. I was not able to get a 4x4 2133 gskill set to run at 2400... But that is just bad luck.

I have a new set of kingston 2400 Cl12 4x4 for sale if you're interested.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nice... I was hoping to find low-profile heat sinks... Which pretty much excludes Corsair and Gskillz.
> 
> Iv'e been running on free ram since i switched over to DDR3. +1 to Newegg bundles!
> 
> The whole ram speed thing has always thrown me off, as ram gets faster the cas gets higher, but people always say to look for low cas... IT'S RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be benching it, just daily driver set-forget XMP.


The high speed memory with good timings is mainly for benching. Faster memory is better performance, but it doesn't make things faster like overclocking the cpu, gains are measured in milliseconds so unless running something that gives a time or score at the end, nobody sees those milliseconds gained.
Things have changed too, with older cpus being more memory frequency limited it was about tighter timings, now with ivy & haswell overall speed counts for more than tight timings. Timings still matter, but you want the highest speed they can reach, then tighten timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My corsair vengeance 1866 does not oc at all, cant even tighten cas. Great ram but it was advertised as great overclocking ram but its not


They do still market everything for overclocking, used to be you could get a Corsair 1600mhz kit that might be great or average, now I don't look at mid range Corsair if I have memory overclocking in mind. It actually started with Vengeance if I remember right, when the kits first appeared, it really did look like the worst overclocking memory seen.
These days you almost have to go by the ICs under the heatspreaders to have any idea if they will OC or not, but you can never really tell looking at a kit on a web page what will be inside. Higher end stuff is mostly Hynix & Samsung, but companies still use stuff like Nanya  in the mid range kits.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The high speed memory with good timings is mainly for benching. Faster memory is better performance, but it doesn't make things faster like overclocking the cpu, gains are measured in milliseconds so unless running something that gives a time or score at the end, nobody sees those milliseconds gained.
> Things have changed too, with older cpus being more memory frequency limited it was about tighter timings, now with ivy & haswell overall speed counts for more than tight timings. Timings still matter, but you want the highest speed they can reach, then tighten timings.
> They do still market everything for overclocking, used to be you could get a Corsair 1600mhz kit that might be great or average, now I don't look at mid range Corsair if I have memory overclocking in mind. It actually started with Vengeance if I remember right, when the kits first appeared, it really did look like the worst overclocking memory seen.
> These days you almost have to go by the ICs under the heatspreaders to have any idea if they will OC or not, but you can never really tell looking at a kit on a web page what will be inside. Higher end stuff is mostly Hynix & Samsung, but companies still use stuff like Nanya  in the mid range kits.


And now Hynix kiss a blow factory goodbye for a while....


----------



## ChronoBodi

aw screw it, i'm getting the Corsair 1200i... 68 watts of headroom just isn't cutting it for the TX 750w V2, and yes i did measure power consumption of it during Metro Last Light benchmark... 809 watts with 85% efficiently = 675-690 watts.

Probably will age this PSU too fast with constant high loads, so the 1200i will be fine since it won't be punished so hard since the same load is only 50% load.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> aw screw it, i'm getting the Corsair 1200i... 68 watts of headroom just isn't cutting it for the TX 750w V2, and yes i did measure power consumption of it during Metro Last Light benchmark... 809 watts with 85% efficiently = 675-690 watts.
> 
> Probably will age this PSU too fast with constant high loads, so the 1200i will be fine since it won't be punished so hard since the same load is only 50% load.


before you commit to that 1200i(which is a great unit, dont let what im about to say make you think i think its bad) i would really have to suggest looking into the EVGA supernova 1300w g2 or p2 unit. I have 2 of the 1300 g2 units and they are just insanely good. the oem is superflower its a leadex unit that got rated 9.5 or 9.8 or whatever it was out of 10 by johnnyguru, the best part? how cheap it is for them, i got both of mine from amazon for 184.99 USD with free shipping, the corsair is close to $300 isnt it? havent looked at it in a while.

just a heads up in case you want to keep your options open, the 1300g2 is really one of the best purchases i have ever made.

evga salesman mode /off


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> before you commit to that 1200i(which is a great unit, dont let what im about to say make you think i think its bad) i would really have to suggest looking into the EVGA supernova 1300w g2 or p2 unit. I have 2 of the 1300 g2 units and they are just insanely good. the oem is superflower its a leadex unit that got rated 9.5 or 9.8 or whatever it was out of 10 by johnnyguru, the best part? how cheap it is for them, i got both of mine from amazon for 184.99 USD with free shipping, the corsair is close to $300 isnt it? havent looked at it in a while.
> 
> just a heads up in case you want to keep your options open, the 1300g2 is really one of the best purchases i have ever made.
> 
> evga salesman mode /off


too late. Oh well... the 1200i was nice, the local Westbury Microcenter don't carry those EVGA PSUs.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> too late. Oh well... the 1200i was nice, the local Westbury Microcenter don't carry those EVGA PSUs.


oh microcenter







how much did you get the corsair for? its still a great psu, just overpriced (imo)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> before you commit to that 1200i(which is a great unit, dont let what im about to say make you think i think its bad) i would really have to suggest looking into the EVGA supernova 1300w g2 or p2 unit. I have 2 of the 1300 g2 units and they are just insanely good. the oem is superflower its a leadex unit that got rated 9.5 or 9.8 or whatever it was out of 10 by johnnyguru, the best part? how cheap it is for them, i got both of mine from amazon for 184.99 USD with free shipping, the corsair is close to $300 isnt it? havent looked at it in a while.
> 
> just a heads up in case you want to keep your options open, the 1300g2 is really one of the best purchases i have ever made.
> 
> evga salesman mode /off


Not sure about the p2 but the g2 will do it. A single 12v rail with 108 A. Impressive.

PS (edit) - Oh well, good PSU the 1200axi.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh microcenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much did you get the corsair for? its still a great psu, just overpriced (imo)


$300, i think?

I mean... it IS a trusted name, EVGA just not around long enough in the PSU game, but maybe next time i'll look at EVGA PSUs.

Don't bash MC, they're way better than Best Buy or any store for computer things, they're awesome.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not sure about the p2 but the g2 will do it. A single 12v rail with 108 A. Impressive.
> 
> PS (edit) - Oh well, good PSU the 1200axi.


the g2 is great, and the p2 is even better(i assume) i havent read any reviews on it and i dont own one personally, but i dont doubt its performance if its anything like the g2(it is







)

yeah he already got the 1200i which is a great one aswell, hopefully my post can help other people in need of a new psu though lol.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the g2 is great, and the p2 is even better(i assume) i havent read any reviews on it and i dont own one personally, but i dont doubt its performance if its anything like the g2(it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> yeah he already got the 1200i which is a great one aswell, hopefully my post can help other people in need of a new psu though lol.


I assume the same but didn't check the p2 specs yet. However, be aware that some of the EVGA PSUs split the 12v rail in several with lower amperage and for us titan owners PSUs with single and strong 12v line would be better (IMO).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I assume the same but didn't check the p2 specs yet. However, be aware that some of the EVGA PSUs split the 12v rail in several with lower amperage and for us titan owners PSUs with single and strong 12v line would be better (IMO).


i believe the ones that are multi rail are the old NEX series PSU from them, the newer supernova 1000 and 1300w units use a single rail.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i believe the ones that are multi rail are the old NEX series PSU from them, the newer supernova 1000 and 1300w units use a single rail.


Yep, I think you are correct. Just took a look at EVGA site. But I didn't find the 1300 p2 model only the g2. I did found a 1000w p2 model.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

There is no 1300 P2.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> There is no 1300 P2.


really? i thought i saw something that said a 1300 p2 was on the horizon, or maybe im just remember wrong lol, oh well thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> aw screw it, i'm getting the Corsair 1200i... 68 watts of headroom just isn't cutting it for the TX 750w V2, and yes i did measure power consumption of it during Metro Last Light benchmark... 809 watts with 85% efficiently = 675-690 watts.
> 
> Probably will age this PSU too fast with constant high loads, so the 1200i will be fine since it won't be punished so hard since the same load is only 50% load.


Let me suggest to you this

Save 100$

(edit: looks like plenty of people already suggested this)


----------



## 45nm

Just installed the EVGA Titan(s):


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Just installed the EVGA Titan(s):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome to the club


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> welcome to the club


Thanks. Hoping to get some time tomorrow to play with them and see how well their 3D Performance is compared to my previous 580 Sli setup.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks for the info... Iv'e already noticed ram is extremely hyped in different categories
> 
> "enhanced gaming" "extreme gaming" "uber gaming" "god gaming" "extreme overclocker"
> 
> This was one of those things i planned to pickup via black friday sale... For some reason i always choke when buying ram, but ordering 1,000$ video cards... no problem!


Considerng the performance increase in upgrading ram from 1600 -2100, the price to pay for the tiny improvement is extremely hard to swallow.

At least on video cards you can see some improvement,


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Hello everyone, I have a little problem.

Just finished installing the x79 platform and after bios updates and a some headaches I got my Titans to work. Installed drivers, configured SLI, rebooted, but somehow my cards are performing poorly in Firestrike, Valley and Heaven.

Firestrike on Z77, 22,000 GPU Score, 16K overall score. Now I get 11,000 GPU score and 10.5K Overall score.

Something is wrong, but don't know what. Any suggestions? Rig is on my sig, except for 3930K and X79 UP4 board.

Thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Thanks. Hoping to get some time tomorrow to play with them and see how well their 3D Performance is compared to my previous 580 Sli setup.


It will be a major shock let me tell you. Just one of my Titans is considerably faster than my old SLI 580 Lightning used to be....


----------



## mirkoj

_Hello everyone, I have a little problem.

Just finished installing the x79 platform and after bios updates and a some headaches I got my Titans to work. Installed drivers, configured SLI, rebooted, but somehow my cards are performing poorly in Firestrike, Valley and Heaven.

Firestrike on Z77, 22,000 GPU Score, 16K overall score. Now I get 11,000 GPU score and 10.5K Overall score.

Something is wrong, but don't know what. Any suggestions? Rig is on my sig, except for 3930K and X79 UP4 board.

Thanks_

Hey,
I rencetly upgraded my system and got asus p9x79-e WS, i7 3930K, and 2 EVGA gtx Titan SC in SLI
I also noticed pretty low performance after posting on an bench forum and guys there pointed out that my score of ~3500 in unigine valley should easily go over 4500.
Now I;ve got it better but not sure what did it so here are couple things that may affect it:

1) Fan curve profile - with default profile cards were hitting 80 degree limit and started down-clocking to ~850MHz. I modified fan curve to kick higher speed a bit earlier and to go a bit higher then in default and now they are both staying at approx 72 degrees max and 1050 MHz which is standard for EVGA Superclocked edition

2) Kill teamviewer - I;ve noticed before in Battlefield 3 that teamviewer is giving me a lot of problems, also couple times it prevented running in full screen so SLI was disabled as well (actually that was with 2x 7970 crossfire but may be same case. Anyway now I'm killing teamviewer whenever I don''t need it.

3) new test made with single screen active - not sure it effects score as even in SLI enabled surround with 3 monitors bench should be running in HD resolution but... will test again when I get some time.

So those are only things I changed and got score in valley from approx 3500 to a bit over 4500, also in 3dmark from 14500 to 16400 (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/823182). Btw I'm not bench freak but they are good way to see if everything is running OK.

Now on my topic, I'm wondering if I should replace my UPS as soon as possible or this one will be ok to run for couple months.
Right now I have Thermaltake toughpower XL 875W
In system there is CPU i7 3930K OC at 4.1GHz, corsair h100i water cooling kit, 8x8 dimms of ram, 5 noctua 120mm pwn fans and 3 140mm noctua fans, 4x HDD and 2x SSD, 1 DVD RW combo... those should be big power affecting things I think.. So

1) is my 875 thermal take ok for another couple months?
2) what about small additional 6pin power connector on motherboard, do I need to plug in from PSU to that one as well or it is needed for 3-4 way SLI only?

THanks


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> _Hello everyone, I have a little problem.
> 
> Just finished installing the x79 platform and after bios updates and a some headaches I got my Titans to work. Installed drivers, configured SLI, rebooted, but somehow my cards are performing poorly in Firestrike, Valley and Heaven.
> 
> Firestrike on Z77, 22,000 GPU Score, 16K overall score. Now I get 11,000 GPU score and 10.5K Overall score.
> 
> Something is wrong, but don't know what. Any suggestions? Rig is on my sig, except for 3930K and X79 UP4 board.
> 
> Thanks_
> 
> Hey,
> I rencetly upgraded my system and got asus p9x79-e WS, i7 3930K, and 2 EVGA gtx Titan SC in SLI
> I also noticed pretty low performance after posting on an bench forum and guys there pointed out that my score of ~3500 in unigine valley should easily go over 4500.
> Now I;ve got it better but not sure what did it so here are couple things that may affect it:
> 
> 1) Fan curve profile - with default profile cards were hitting 80 degree limit and started down-clocking to ~850MHz. I modified fan curve to kick higher speed a bit earlier and to go a bit higher then in default and now they are both staying at approx 72 degrees max and 1050 MHz which is standard for EVGA Superclocked edition
> 
> 2) Kill teamviewer - I;ve noticed before in Battlefield 3 that teamviewer is giving me a lot of problems, also couple times it prevented running in full screen so SLI was disabled as well (actually that was with 2x 7970 crossfire but may be same case. Anyway now I'm killing teamviewer whenever I don''t need it.
> 
> 3) new test made with single screen active - not sure it effects score as even in SLI enabled surround with 3 monitors bench should be running in HD resolution but... will test again when I get some time.
> 
> So those are only things I changed and got score in valley from approx 3500 to a bit over 4500, also in 3dmark from 14500 to 16400 (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/823182). Btw I'm not bench freak but they are good way to see if everything is running OK.
> 
> Now on my topic, I'm wondering if I should replace my UPS as soon as possible or this one will be ok to run for couple months.
> Right now I have Thermaltake toughpower XL 875W
> In system there is CPU i7 3930K OC at 4.1GHz, corsair h100i water cooling kit, 8x8 dimms of ram, 5 noctua 120mm pwn fans and 3 140mm noctua fans, 4x HDD and 2x SSD, 1 DVD RW combo... those should be big power affecting things I think.. So
> 
> 1) is my 875 thermal take ok for another couple months?
> 2) what about small additional 6pin power connector on motherboard, do I need to plug in from PSU to that one as well or it is needed for 3-4 way SLI only?
> 
> THanks


Thanks for the input. I got my problem sorted out. Someway Somehow, SLI was disabled.









As far as the PSu, get a EVGA 1300G2. I'm getting it because my AX850 is getting worked to death.


----------



## mirkoj

I do plan to add two more EVGA Titan SC, MBO supports 4way sli with all lanes at x16 and they are primary for GPU rendering so every singleone added counts. With that in mind and the rest of rig is 1300 enough?


----------



## Naennon

anyone in here who can buy me the EVGA pro SLI Bridge 2 Way @ EVGA US Store and send it to germany?
no ETA for this item @ the EU store right now...

will pay with paypal and i will pay some more for shipping









would be great to find someone who can help me - i am able to get some german/eu watercooling parts like watercool/alphacool/aquacomputer/ekwb earlier as you in the us and maybe i can return the favour to this special person


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> anyone in here who can buy me the EVGA pro SLI Bridge 2 Way @ EVGA US Store and send it to germany?
> no ETA for this item @ the EU store right now...
> 
> will pay with paypal and i will pay some more for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be great to find someone who can help me - i am able to get some german/eu watercooling parts like watercool/alphacool/aquacomputer/ekwb earlier as you in the us and maybe i can return the favour to this special person


PM me, I can helpout.


----------



## Naennon

done


----------



## SeriousBlack

I wonder if you kind people would be good enough to help me out with a query that I have?

My current system is a de-lidded 3770k (@4.6ghz) in a Maximus V Gene, a single Titan (modified bios) and a Soundblaster X card in the PCI 1.0 slot. It's fully watercooled in a TJ08-E. I am also running 3 BenQ 2411T's at 5760x1080 (144hz)

I have been offered a 2nd Titan at a price that I couldn't say no to. Now before I dismantle my system I thought I would ask a couple of questions. Will the Gene V hold back the Titans at all?
It is PCI 3.0 but will 2 Titans and a PCI soundcard get the full bandwidth that they need? I have read a couple of confliciting reports and would like to know what you guys think.

Should this be the case, then I am looking at getting a 4930X with a Maximus Gene IV (2011 socket obviously). Now I don't really like the idea of buying a 2 year old chipset, but I also don't want to have 2 titans and find they are being throttled by the lack of bandwidth.

As I said above, I would appreciate your thoughts on this; thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> I wonder if you kind people would be good enough to help me out with a query that I have?
> 
> My current system is a de-lidded 3770k (@4.6ghz) in a Maximus V Gene, a single Titan (modified bios) and a Soundblaster X card in the PCI 1.0 slot. It's fully watercooled in a TJ08-E. I am also running 3 BenQ 2411T's at 5760x1080 (144hz)
> 
> I have been offered a 2nd Titan at a price that I couldn't say no to. Now before I dismantle my system I thought I would ask a couple of questions. Will the Gene V hold back the Titans at all?
> It is PCI 3.0 but will 2 Titans and a PCI soundcard get the full bandwidth that they need? I have read a couple of confliciting reports and would like to know what you guys think.
> 
> Should this be the case, then I am looking at getting a 4930X with a Maximus Gene IV (2011 socket obviously). Now I don't really like the idea of buying a 2 year old chipset, but I also don't want to have 2 titans and find they are being throttled by the lack of bandwidth.
> 
> As I said above, I would appreciate your thoughts on this; thanks.


IMHO only if you went tri sli but as your gene V only has 2 PCI-e lanes i believe its fine!
look here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7089/geforce-gtx-titan-twoway-sli-scaling-pcie-2-vs-pcie-3

Cheers

Ed


----------



## mirkoj

Based on asus web page:

2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8, red) *2

So if you plug another Titan they both would be running at x8 insetad of x16

That sis oneo f the reasons I;ve upgraded to p9x79-e WS, it supports 4 way SLI with all cards at x16.

Now even with droping to x8 it shoulds till be better than with single card, right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Based on asus web page:
> 
> 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8, red) *2
> 
> So if you plug another Titan they both would be running at x8 insetad of x16
> 
> That sis oneo f the reasons I;ve upgraded to p9x79-e WS, it supports 4 way SLI with all cards at x16.
> 
> Now even with droping to x8 it shoulds till be better than with single card, right?


Yes, 8x 3.0 = 16x 2.0, so if you want 2 titans, yes its enough!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> anyone in here who can buy me the EVGA pro SLI Bridge 2 Way @ EVGA US Store and send it to germany?
> no ETA for this item @ the EU store right now...
> 
> will pay with paypal and i will pay some more for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be great to find someone who can help me - i am able to get some german/eu watercooling parts like watercool/alphacool/aquacomputer/ekwb earlier as you in the us and maybe i can return the favour to this special person


Iv'e had my self on auto-notify for both the 2 way and 3 way/2way for what seems a month now... As soon as it opens up i'll grab a couple, so leme know if you get things worked out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> duuuude...u must get a UPS like yesterday
> 
> so many titans so little power protection http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-PR3000LCD-Smart-Sinewav


It's ANOTHER 1,000$! That's why lots of us do not have a quality UPS capable of keeping 1200w+ systems afloat!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I got my problem sorted out. Someway Somehow, SLI was disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the PSu, get a EVGA 1300G2. I'm getting it because my AX850 is getting worked to death.


I was about to suggest checking sli... The score you posted was spot on for a single card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> _Hello everyone, I have a little problem.
> Just finished installing the x79 platform and after bios updates and a some headaches I got my Titans to work. Installed drivers, configured SLI, rebooted, but somehow my cards are performing poorly in Firestrike, Valley and Heaven.
> Firestrike on Z77, 22,000 GPU Score, 16K overall score. Now I get 11,000 GPU score and 10.5K Overall score.
> Something is wrong, but don't know what. Any suggestions? Rig is on my sig, except for 3930K and X79 UP4 board
> Thanks_
> 
> Hey,
> I rencetly upgraded my system and got asus p9x79-e WS, i7 3930K, and 2 EVGA gtx Titan SC in SLI
> I also noticed pretty low performance after posting on an bench forum and guys there pointed out that my score of ~3500 in unigine valley should easily go over 4500.
> Now I;ve got it better but not sure what did it so here are couple things that may affect it
> 
> Now on my topic, I'm wondering if I should replace my UPS as soon as possible or this one will be ok to run for couple months.
> Right now I have Thermaltake toughpower XL 875W
> In system there is CPU i7 3930K OC at 4.1GHz, corsair h100i water cooling kit, 8x8 dimms of ram, 5 noctua 120mm pwn fans and 3 140mm noctua fans, 4x HDD and 2x SSD, 1 DVD RW combo... those should be big power affecting things I think.. So
> 
> 1) is my 875 thermal take ok for another couple months? *NOT IF YOU OC*
> 2) what about small additional 6pin power connector on motherboard, do I need to plug in from PSU to that one as well or it is needed for 3-4 way SLI only? *YOU REALLY NEED TO POWER the 6 pin on the MB.*
> 
> THanks


Nice components!!! Check my "parkbench" rig.... Same setup. Frankly, i do not think 875W is enough. The 1200W PC power PS i'm running is working harder than ever. I would not use a PS less than 1000W. As far as a PS goes.... This is really one where more is better!


----------



## SeriousBlack

Many thanks to both OccamRazor & mirkoj. I thought it would be enough, but the last thing I wanted was to build it and then find that it wasn't running at full capacity.


----------



## Alatar

Got my new Titan from RMA











Memory OCing seems really good. Can do almost 8ghz effective on air.


----------



## Jpmboy

Although the E-WS does do 4x 16/3.0, it uses 2 plx-pex chips to do so. There is a latency introduced when more than 2 x16 3.0 devices are on board since the plx chip package rate is now in play. Unless you are pushing the bandwidth (surround or 4k and up) and/or add SAS controllers, 3 cards at 8x will not be slower than 3 cards at 16x.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got my new Titan from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory OCing seems really good. Can do almost 8ghz effective on air.


was it an evga card? all of my rma's from them have been amazing.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> was it an evga card? all of my rma's from them have been amazing.


Nah, asus. And here all retailers must offer rma services. so it didn't even go through asus, just went to the local store and I got a new card a day later.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nah, asus. And here all retailers must offer rma services. so it didn't even go through asus, just went to the local store and I got a new card a day later.


wow very nice. wish USA had that policy lol.


----------



## Evange

Damn that's some delicious ASIC. Time to whack on the 1.3v softmod and see how much suffering it can take.


----------



## Alatar

Just gonna test 1212mV on air before putting it on water and getting started with 1.3v+


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Let me suggest to you this
> 
> Save 100$
> 
> (edit: looks like plenty of people already suggested this)


too late. Thanks anyway.


----------



## iARDAs

Wow. My Bioshock Infinite VRAM usage is 3521...

So glad I did not sell the Titan and got a 780... Lol!!!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow. My Bioshock Infinite VRAM usage is 3521...
> 
> So glad I did not sell the Titan and got a 780... Lol!!!


Probably due to AA Titan has plenty so you're good anyways


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Probably due to AA Titan has plenty so you're good anyways


Actually when I disabled AA the Vram Usage was still too high.

But as you said, I am good with the Titan.

I might just go ahead and SLI it sooner.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow. My Bioshock Infinite VRAM usage is 3521...
> 
> So glad I did not sell the Titan and got a 780... Lol!!!


i was getting 3.8 vram used in crysis 3 this morning, havent even tried bioshock yet, glad i opted for titans in the gaming rig instead of 780s









im still really curious about next gen gamings vram usages.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I assume the same but didn't check the p2 specs yet. However, be aware that some of the EVGA PSUs split the 12v rail in several with lower amperage and for us titan owners PSUs with single and strong 12v line would be better (IMO).


yea, the EVGA 1500w NEX splits its rails into 8 of them, max amperage is only 34 amps on one of them and 20 on the rest... doesn't work too well for Titan's 38 amp requirement.


----------



## ethan319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got my new Titan from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory OCing seems really good. Can do almost 8ghz effective on air.


8000 effective in stock voltage? WOW!


----------



## cravinmild

I can see hits over 3gb in many games but average vram is less then 1gb when looking at senser logs in evga pre.


----------



## Gregster

With VRAM, you have to remember what you are seeing being used is not necessarily needed. BF3 at 5760x1080 would use under the 2GB I had available with my old 680 LTG's but with Titans, I have seen 2.8GB being used.


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah but still doesn't more VRAM help it a bit?

I started this thread to pinpoint the max vram usage in games.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> I wonder if you kind people would be good enough to help me out with a query that I have?
> 
> My current system is a de-lidded 3770k (@4.6ghz) in a Maximus V Gene, a single Titan (modified bios) and a Soundblaster X card in the PCI 1.0 slot. It's fully watercooled in a TJ08-E. I am also running 3 BenQ 2411T's at 5760x1080 (144hz)
> 
> I have been offered a 2nd Titan at a price that I couldn't say no to. Now before I dismantle my system I thought I would ask a couple of questions. Will the Gene V hold back the Titans at all?
> It is PCI 3.0 but will 2 Titans and a PCI soundcard get the full bandwidth that they need? I have read a couple of confliciting reports and would like to know what you guys think.
> 
> Should this be the case, then I am looking at getting a 4930X with a Maximus Gene IV (2011 socket obviously). Now I don't really like the idea of buying a 2 year old chipset, but I also don't want to have 2 titans and find they are being throttled by the lack of bandwidth.
> 
> As I said above, I would appreciate your thoughts on this; thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMHO only if you went tri sli but as your gene V only has 2 PCI-e lanes i believe its fine!
> look here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7089/geforce-gtx-titan-twoway-sli-scaling-pcie-2-vs-pcie-3
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Based on asus web page:
> 
> 2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8, red) *2
> 
> So if you plug another Titan they both would be running at x8 insetad of x16
> 
> That sis oneo f the reasons I;ve upgraded to p9x79-e WS, it supports 4 way SLI with all cards at x16.
> 
> Now even with droping to x8 it shoulds till be better than with single card, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Many thanks to both OccamRazor & mirkoj. I thought it would be enough, but the last thing I wanted was to build it and then find that it wasn't running at full capacity.


Guys, not that fast....The number of lanes coming from the 3770k is very limited. If He/She is using a sound card would´t that take some of the bandwidth from the two pci-e lanes? I think so....

Ok nevermind...The cpu have only 16 lanes, so 2 titans at 8x but the chipset have another 8 lanes that can be used by the sound card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got my new Titan from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory OCing seems really good. Can do almost 8ghz effective on air.


Whoa.... Nice rma card!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah but still doesn't more VRAM help it a bit?
> 
> I started this thread to pinpoint the max vram usage in games.


VRAM amount as in more or less does nothing unless you have less than you need. At that point FPS crash!

So if a game uses say 2.9gb on a 780 and 3.5gb on a titan and those cards have relatively close FPS , say 780 at 55fps and titan at 60 FPS it is not the VRAM amount doing that. NOW faster VRAM could! In this instance the game is allotting up to 3.5gb BUT only requires 2.9gb.

If the 780 had drops into the single digit FPS range or other very low numbers that the Titan did not have it would be a sign that the VRAM amount comes into play.

Guys like Swolern who have surround 1440 or higher probably need the 6gb already in some cases ... 4k screens and surround 1080 like I have are currently on the boarder , we can only hope that new games use more VRAM and our titans still have the gpu grunt to push high enough FPS at the settings that use not allocate but "need" over 3gb of VRAM , and I think 3 or 4 titans might just be enough POWER HAHAHA!










EDIT:
Been busy and finally just caught up on the last 4 days of the thread!

Congratulations to all the new titan purchases and that AMAZING RMA with 8000mhz memory on stock voltage WOW!

I sold my 5ghz 3930k and am looking at IVY , I am planning a combo sub zero liquid/air loop to chill the water and keep the delta between case air and liquid even ... Hope to have some frozen titans and a frozen IVY soon!!! I will update







(oh and without a cpu atm my titans look sad )
Deciding between a 12000btu and 15000btu window unit for conversion ... any suggestions on which? 12000btu might be a little less power draw but likely wont cool the titans down as well as the 15000btu (esp when I eventually get a 3rd) hahaha


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got my new Titan from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory OCing seems really good. Can do almost 8ghz effective on air.


I'm jelly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow. My Bioshock Infinite VRAM usage is 3521...
> 
> So glad I did not sell the Titan and got a 780... Lol!!!










: Woah, that's crazy... I normally only see ~2 gigs used in that game, even on max settings in 1080p surround.

Would be nice if USA stores had that RMA policy... Most of the stores by me have recently introduced a 15% re-stocking fee on ALL returns...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> I wonder if you kind people would be good enough to help me out with a query that I have?
> 
> My current system is a de-lidded 3770k (@4.6ghz) in a Maximus V Gene, a single Titan (modified bios) and a Soundblaster X card in the PCI 1.0 slot. It's fully watercooled in a TJ08-E. I am also running 3 BenQ 2411T's at 5760x1080 (144hz)
> 
> I have been offered a 2nd Titan at a price that I couldn't say no to. Now before I dismantle my system I thought I would ask a couple of questions. Will the Gene V hold back the Titans at all?
> It is PCI 3.0 but will 2 Titans and a PCI soundcard get the full bandwidth that they need? I have read a couple of confliciting reports and would like to know what you guys think.
> 
> Should this be the case, then I am looking at getting a 4930X with a Maximus Gene IV (2011 socket obviously). Now I don't really like the idea of buying a 2 year old chipset, but I also don't want to have 2 titans and find they are being throttled by the lack of bandwidth.
> 
> As I said above, I would appreciate your thoughts on this; thanks.


You will have no issue running the Titans since 3.0 @ 8x is well above what the card can put out.

However, your soundcard will have to be left out because the 2nd Titan will cover the 1x slot.


----------



## supermi

Perhaps a pcie extender for the sound card. I used 1 for my 4 way sli build last year.


----------



## pokerapar88

GK 110 owns. period.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You will have no issue running the Titans since 3.0 @ 8x is well above what the card can put out.
> 
> However, your soundcard will have to be left out because the 2nd Titan will cover the 1x slot.


Thanks, that's also something that worried me. I was thinking of an extender (as suggested by supermi), but I still wont have a slot in the case to fasten it to and I don't really want to leave it hanging around in the case.

My son starts college (in the UK) next week, so I may build myself a new 4930K build when they come out and let him have most of my current machine. Sounds like a good excuse to me.


----------



## supermi

Asus has 2 external dac devices one is the xonar essence one, both vega and I use those more for music though. Asus also recently released another external dac geared more towards gaming to fit in between their sound cards and essence one in features and price.

Would solve the pcie slot issue


----------



## Aftermath2006

So what difference are people seeing with the LLC off as compared to the normal 1.3 soft mod


----------



## skupples

So... I blew my clutch at work today... Probably means i'll be going SB-E over IB-E














Or maybe to 4820k... 40 lane 3770k people are calling it...

Gotta trim 800$ out of the budget.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So... I blew my clutch at work today... Probably means i'll be going SB-E over IB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe to 4820k... 40 lane 3770k people are calling it...
> 
> Gotta trim 800$ out of the budget.


damn that sucks


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> So what difference are people seeing with the LLC off as compared to the normal 1.3 soft mod


More voltage ... higher overclocks as long as they have the cooling for the vrm's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So... I blew my clutch at work today... Probably means i'll be going SB-E over IB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe to 4820k... 40 lane 3770k people are calling it...
> 
> Gotta trim 800$ out of the budget.


THAT sucks!!! When I first read "blew my" I thought the next words would be titan's VRM at 1.3v I was relieved till I saw it is affecting your build budget. Maybe you will "find" the cash for a 4930k!!!!!! Still hope it has not launched yet!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So... I blew my clutch at work today... Probably means i'll be going SB-E over IB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe to 4820k... 40 lane 3770k people are calling it...
> 
> Gotta trim 800$ out of the budget.


I fell for you man!
I hate when those things happen out of the blue and mess up our plans!!!
Hope things turn out good for you and you can get IB-E!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So... I blew my clutch at work today... Probably means i'll be going SB-E over IB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe to 4820k... 40 lane 3770k people are calling it...
> 
> Gotta trim 800$ out of the budget.


Well at least its a clutch and not an incoming new born baby on the way which will totally destroy your chances of getting a new CPU + MOBO and a 2nd Titan if my wife keeps spending like this on baby clothing that our upcoming daughter won't be able to wear before 2015....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well at least its a clutch and not an incoming new born baby on the way which will totally destroy your chances of getting a new CPU + MOBO and a 2nd Titan if my wife keeps spending like this on baby clothing that our upcoming daughter won't be able to wear before 2015....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But it will be so cute!!!

Yes... Indeed, it can always get worse... I may end up having to push it back a month... If I buy something i'm not happy with, i'll end up replacing it in no time. This I already know about my self. I have money, just not piles of it... Not yet at least.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So... I blew my clutch at work today... Probably means i'll be going SB-E over IB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe to 4820k... 40 lane 3770k people are calling it...
> 
> Gotta trim 800$ out of the budget.


Check the asus rog thread here. OCN guys testing the 4930 and 4960s... Only Incrementally better than 3930/60


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just gonna test 1212mV on air before putting it on water and getting started with 1.3v+


Can't wait to see the results @ 1.3v!!!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hello everyone, I have a little problem.
> 
> Just finished installing the x79 platform and after bios updates and a some headaches I got my Titans to work. Installed drivers, configured SLI, rebooted, but somehow my cards are performing poorly in Firestrike, Valley and Heaven.
> 
> Firestrike on Z77, 22,000 GPU Score, 16K overall score. Now I get 11,000 GPU score and 10.5K Overall score.
> 
> Something is wrong, but don't know what. Any suggestions? Rig is on my sig, except for 3930K and X79 UP4 board.
> 
> Thanks


That board does weird stuff sometimes...

In my case, I had to uninstall the Intel RST RAID stuff because it BSODed every 30 minutes with that installed. Also, it needed the beta bios for the Titans to work at all. yes i have this same board.

Um, as for the benchmarks, i don't have issues with those, maybe try the Nvidia PCI-E 3 patch to get faster speeds? It does increase the score slightly compared to PCI-E 2: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375347

Especially on tri and quad SLI, it makes a huge difference. Run the patch in Administrator mode or it won't work.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I got my problem sorted out. Someway Somehow, SLI was disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the PSu, get a EVGA 1300G2. I'm getting it because my AX850 is getting worked to death.


Tell me about it, i did the same going from a TX750v2 to a AX1200i. It's just not good for any PSU to be at constant 100% load at all, i wish i had the foresight back in January, but if i did i would had just the AX1200, not the new "I" version with better Platinum efficiency.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nah, asus. And here all retailers must offer rma services. so it didn't even go through asus, just went to the local store and I got a new card a day later.


That's a great policy. How long does that policy apply for though ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well at least its a clutch and not an incoming new born baby on the way which will totally destroy your chances of getting a new CPU + MOBO and a 2nd Titan if my wife keeps spending like this on baby clothing that our upcoming daughter won't be able to wear before 2015....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't worry dude, you will love your little girl waaaaay more than you will ever love your computer. Promise.


----------



## Stateless

Hey guys need some help. I have a 4k TV and I am connecting it directly to the T.V. via HDMI because my receiver does not pass through a 4k signal. But I want audio to come out of the receiver. Would I be able to send the audio to the receiver via the HDMI and use a DVI-to HDMI adapter and run video to the TV? Is the Titan designed to send only audio from a port if I want?


----------



## Lukas026

is anyone still using OCCT software for testing GPUs or its useful only for CPUs now ? I know it is kind risky on 1000$ card but still I wanted to ask...


----------



## supermi

I just use OCCT for the cpu, I prefer Heaven and Farcry 3 , crysis 3 and Bf3 for my GPU testing


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> That's a great policy. How long does that policy apply for though ?


Depends on the product. Usually 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Gregster

I h
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> That board does weird stuff sometimes...
> 
> In my case, I had to uninstall the Intel RST RAID stuff because it BSODed every 30 minutes with that installed. Also, it needed the beta bios for the Titans to work at all. yes i have this same board.
> 
> Um, as for the benchmarks, i don't have issues with those, maybe try the Nvidia PCI-E 3 patch to get faster speeds? It does increase the score slightly compared to PCI-E 2: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375347
> 
> Especially on tri and quad SLI, it makes a huge difference. Run the patch in Administrator mode or it won't work.


I had the same issue with my RIVF. I went back to an older driver and no BSOD for 4 days so far.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> That board does weird stuff sometimes...
> 
> In my case, I had to uninstall the Intel RST RAID stuff because it BSODed every 30 minutes with that installed. Also, it needed the beta bios for the Titans to work at all. yes i have this same board.
> 
> Um, as for the benchmarks, i don't have issues with those, maybe try the Nvidia PCI-E 3 patch to get faster speeds? It does increase the score slightly compared to PCI-E 2: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375347
> 
> Especially on tri and quad SLI, it makes a huge difference. Run the patch in Administrator mode or it won't work.


Tried the pcie patch and it caused the drivers to crash at first, then it the problem went away. weird.


----------



## Kipsta77

Just a quick question. In precision should I prioritize power target or temp target?


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Just a quick question. In precision should I prioritize power target or temp target?


I prioritize power. Do the same if you have enough cooling


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I prioritize power. Do the same if you have enough cooling


What difference would it make? ( I have everything at stock )


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Just a quick question. In precision should I prioritize power target or temp target?


I get the exact same results no mattter which get priority. So I leave it at temp and set temp to 94C.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> What difference would it make? ( I have everything at stock )


None for me but if you had ambient temps of 40c ish, I could see how allowing the temp to prioritize instead of power to be handy.

The card starts to throttle at 80c, so regardless of what you set, it will throttle, even if you set 95c as a priority on either power or temp.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> None for me but if you had ambient temps of 40c ish, I could see how allowing the temp to prioritize instead of power to be handy.
> 
> The card starts to throttle at 80c, so regardless of what you set, it will throttle, even if you set 95c as a priority on either power or temp.


Exactly. The thing makes me feel as if its there for no reason.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Exactly. The thing makes me feel as if its there for no reason.


I see no point for this either. It lets us think we have control but like nvidia of late, they are doing it all for us.

I laughed when they released the Titan with part of the sales pitch being "You asked for voltage control back and we listened" I don't consider +38mV as giving me back control but since the guys here done a fantastic job getting over 1.3V, I am very happy








Note to self, must rep the guys for sharing the info.


----------



## skupples

I'm glad i'm not the only person that LOL'd at those statements.

I think the power slider's use is as you stated... To help throttle the card in really hot environments... That's about the only use I can think of... I also think its a marketing gimmick to some extent, because people that don't have titans and the like only get to see the slider, not use it. Which in return makes them want to use it? IDK, a little uneducated psychology.

"Titan, for super overclocking enthusiasts***!"

*After new bios, hacked voltage, hacked LLC.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad i'm not the only person that LOL'd at those statements.
> 
> I think the power slider's use is as you stated... To help throttle the card in really hot environments... That's about the only use I can think of... I also think its a marketing gimmick to some extent, because people that don't have titans and the like only get to see the slider, not use it. Which in return makes them want to use it? IDK, a little uneducated psychology.
> 
> *"Titan, for super overclocking enthusiasts***!"
> 
> *After new bios, hacked voltage, hacked LLC*.


100% agree. Such a dull boring fast card without the voltage hack. The 1.3V gave me a reason to need a water block and not want one purely for aesthetics


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad i'm not the only person that LOL'd at those statements.
> 
> I think the power slider's use is as you stated... To help throttle the card in really hot environments... That's about the only use I can think of... I also think its a marketing gimmick to some extent, because people that don't have titans and the like only get to see the slider, not use it. Which in return makes them want to use it? IDK, a little uneducated psychology.
> 
> "Titan, for super overclocking enthusiasts***!"
> 
> *After new bios, hacked voltage, hacked LLC.


Yap, they are safetey features rather then tweaking features. If you set the GPU temp target at 90 Degrees C, then once it hits that point it will start to downclock in one way or another. That's a safety feature, certainly not an overclock feature!
It is the same with the power limiter, you get an TDP assigned and once you pass that power signature it downclocks, not to help you with your overclock, contrary... to keep the card from frying itself (lol nvidia...)









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

OFFTOPIC:

@Gregster: you got all VG276H or you got HE as well in your tri monitor?
Ive got a mix 1 H and 2 HE and im having a hard time setting the colors right!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> @Gregster: you got all VG276H or you got HE as well in your tri monitor?
> Ive got a mix 1 H and 2 HE and im having a hard time setting the colors right!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


All VG278H bud. It is a doddle to set the colours but have heard that different batches of screens can be a pain, regardless of all being the same.


----------



## OccamRazor

Tell me about it...
my H is Lg panel but the HE are: 
This is the factory access menu and it can be changed, il ask
[email protected] lightboost thread and blurbusters if actually is possible to
get similar colors otherwise ill just get another HE!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Just a quick question. In precision should I prioritize power target or temp target?


Late to the discussion, but the answer really depends on what bios you are using and if you are on air or water... For a water cooled rig on the stock bios, set the priority to temperature, it will not throttle cause you will not hit the binary flag temp. Set power to max. Why anyone would want to trip throttling based on power i dont understand - worry about over temp, or contol the temps better. Most mod bios will not power throttle, unless you do the double mod... Maybe.

If you are running stock clocks and stock bios on air, push the power slider to max and set temp as the priority.

Monitor which is tripping the binary with the precX flags for power and temp


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> 100% agree. Such a dull boring fast card without the voltage hack. The 1.3V gave me a reason to need a water block and not want one purely for aesthetics


Any excuse


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> All VG278H bud. It is a doddle to set the colours but have heard that different batches of screens can be a pain, regardless of all being the same.


Running the same monitors as well in tri. Any quick tips or suggestions appreciated









Cheers,
Nate


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Tried the pcie patch and it caused the drivers to crash at first, then it the problem went away. weird.


the patch goes off everytime you install a fresh driver, so it's basically old-school driver installation:

Install new driver, run patch in Adminstrator mode, restart PC. and drivers used to require restarts.









Wish Nvidia followed AMD's steps here and just enabled PCI-E 3 without this patch nonsense on X79 boards.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Hey guys need some help. I have a 4k TV and I am connecting it directly to the T.V. via HDMI because my receiver does not pass through a 4k signal. But I want audio to come out of the receiver. Would I be able to send the audio to the receiver via the HDMI and use a DVI-to HDMI adapter and run video to the TV? Is the Titan designed to send only audio from a port if I want?


Anyone???


----------



## alancsalt

You might have more luck in the Nvidia Surround thread...????


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Any excuse












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> Running the same monitors as well in tri. Any quick tips or suggestions appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Nate


To be fair, it is such a simple setup. I have mine with bezel correction (5960x1080) and 3D works perfect on all 3. Games like Tomb Raider and Trine 2 seriously stand out on a single screen and on three, it is just WOW.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Anyone???


Best way to know is to connect two cables to the card and select the different hdmi sound devices, one by one.

OR You could take the digital audio out from the motherboard optical or rca. I do that to split video and audio in the HTPC. Audio goes to a preamp, hdmi video to hdmi multiplexer. Some time you may need a different synch delay or the out-of-synch audio will drive you nutz!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, they are safetey features rather then tweaking features. If you set the GPU temp target at 90 Degrees C, then once it hits that point it will start to downclock in one way or another. That's a safety feature, certainly not an overclock feature!
> It is the same with the power limiter, you get an TDP assigned and once you pass that power signature it downclocks, not to help you with your overclock, contrary... to keep the card from frying itself (lol nvidia...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Titan is using 6 power phases for the gpu and 2 for memory. DrMos are very good quality and can provide upto 60A current. This compared to 4 power phases for 590 gpu and cheap mosfets ( no where close to even 50A) which resulted in blown vrms. so, fewer power pahses with poor quality mosfets = OC failure. One of the reasons why Nvidia would want to throttle these cards is to save the performance for the non ref variants to some extent, thereby creating sku differentiation based on software based OC performance programming through the NCP4206 which is a Digital PWM IC and very programmable with the 12C interface.
But, at 1.325 or even 1.35 these vrms should be fine, provided proper cooling.


----------



## Gregster

Just a quickie guys, I have the 1.3V BIOS with the vdroop fix and run Heaven 4.0 on ultra settings, everything maxed and the core will sit at 1320Mhz constant. If I try this in Valley, the clocks are up and down? Is this just me or is everyone getting this?

Sorry if it has been asked before and it is MSI Afterburner 14Beta reporting the core clocks, so I would assume them to be correct.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Titan is using 6 power phases for the gpu and 2 for memory. DrMos are very good quality and can provide upto 60A current. This compared to 4 power phases for 590 gpu and cheap mosfets ( no where close to even 50A) which resulted in blown vrms. so, fewer power pahses with poor quality mosfets = OC failure. One of the reasons why Nvidia would want to throttle these cards is to save the performance for the non ref variants to some extent, thereby creating sku differentiation based on software based OC performance programming through the NCP4206 which is a Digital PWM IC and very programmable with the 12C interface.
> But, at 1.325 or even 1.35 these vrms should be fine, provided proper cooling.


When you put it like that... Lock down inc.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Titan is using 6 power phases for the gpu and 2 for memory. DrMos are very good quality and can provide upto 60A current. This compared to 4 power phases for 590 gpu and cheap mosfets ( no where close to even 50A) which resulted in blown vrms. so, fewer power pahses with poor quality mosfets = OC failure. One of the reasons why Nvidia would want to throttle these cards is to save the performance for the non ref variants to some extent, thereby creating sku differentiation based on software based OC performance programming through the NCP4206 which is a Digital PWM IC and very programmable with the 12C interface.
> But, at 1.325 or even 1.35 these vrms should be fine, provided proper cooling.


We were talking about nvidias marketing gimmicks, but you´re right, in a degree we (titan buyers) were scammed by nvidia (like before with the 590´s, i was one of them) (High price = High performance, if this condition is not satisfied, its a scam) but with modded bios and now the soft volt mod restored things the way it was supposed to (not nvidias way though, but OUR way)
And yes i believe that 1,35v is somewhat safe if the VRM´s are cooled properly, ive seen titans blown but with 1.46v with hard volt mod and even with sub zero cooling there were no specific VRM cooling (only that the PCB is so cold from LN that in some extent the VRM´s are cooled too but IMHO its not enough!)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Just a quickie guys, I have the 1.3V BIOS with the vdroop fix and run Heaven 4.0 on ultra settings, everything maxed and the core will sit at 1320Mhz constant. If I try this in Valley, the clocks are up and down? Is this just me or is everyone getting this?
> 
> Sorry if it has been asked before and it is MSI Afterburner 14Beta reporting the core clocks, so I would assume them to be correct.


1.3v and LLC disable are just a Vmod hack. What bios are you using?


----------



## ACRONYNJA

Have you guys seen the new Bitspower Titan waterblocks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fridge Gnome*
> 
> Bitspower has released their new full cover Titan waterblocks.
> 
> Features:
> Design For Nvidia GTX TITAN (P2083) Reference Design VGA Card.
> Unibody Style Construction Design. (U.S.C.)
> Direct-Flow Design On Inlet/Outlet.
> Included SLI Adapters / Fittings.
> RoHS Compliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> They also come in nickel plated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 1.3v and LLC disable are just a Vmod hack. What bios are you using?


I am using x.rom and running the LLC fix. It just seems strange why Heaven stays a solid 1320Mhz but Valley fluctuates.

I have no idea who's it is lol

It has the 1.212V, - 110% power slider and a 100% fan speed (Maybe Naennon's?)


----------



## cravinmild

Those blocks look nice. Copper with the window to look in..... drool lol


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I am using x.rom and running the LLC fix. It just seems strange why Heaven stays a solid 1320Mhz but Valley fluctuates.


I am not sure what x.rom is. Are these sk3nt's bios linked in Ed's signature? I was running v3 bios prior to tearing down my loop to add WBs to the Titans. And of course, once you tear down the loop, you always find something else to work on or upgrade since the loop is already off, curse my OCD ...lol
So, I have not yet tried sk3nt's bios, but there has been positive feedback from some folks here. Valley should not be throttling your cards with modded bios, unless you are hitting a temp throttle.

Edit: just saw your edit too. Try the bios in Ed's post linked above. No boost, and more power. I just don't trust boost. If you are at 1.212v, ate you sure 1.3v was done right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I am using x.rom and running the LLC fix. It just seems strange why Heaven stays a solid 1320Mhz but Valley fluctuates.
> 
> I have no idea who's it is lol
> 
> It has the 1.212V, - 110% power slider and a 100% fan speed (Maybe Naennon's?)


Try skyn3t´s bios, its in my sig! IMO its the b3st bios around!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try skyn3t´s bios, its in my sig! IMO its the b3st bios around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I tried both of Skynets BIOS's but both resulted in instant TDR. I guess I am doing something wrong but reflashed the BIOS again and got the same results?

AB changed as well by giving me the +100mV and not the 1300 as I get with possibly naennons BIOS.


----------



## Alatar

I just use the original hwbot engineering bios. What's good enough for other extreme OCers is good enough for me...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am not sure what x.rom is. Are these sk3nt's bios linked in Ed's signature? I was running v3 bios prior to tearing down my loop to add WBs to the Titans. And of course, once you tear down the loop, you always find something else to work on or upgrade since the loop is already off, curse my OCD ...lol
> So, I have not yet tried sk3nt's bios, but there has been positive feedback from some folks here. Valley should not be throttling your cards with modded bios, unless you are hitting a temp throttle.


x.rom is required to run the flash tool, as its a bat file, the bios has to be renamed x!
Believe me, i tried all the bios around until svl7´s came along, but IMO skyn3t´s better and we have a modder in the house!
We dont need to go to other forums requesting help and waiting forever for a simple answer, AFAIK everyone that comes here from other sites is treated equally and with respect,
i answer all the PM´s i get from even threads i dont follow, including outside forum members that i know from other sites that come here looking for help!
Anway try skyn3t´s bios! Im happy with the performance i get right now, much better than the others i tried IMO!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I tried both of Skynets BIOS's but both resulted in instant TDR. I guess I am doing something wrong but reflashed the BIOS again and got the same results?
> 
> AB changed as well by giving me the +100mV and not the 1300 as I get with possibly naennons BIOS.


When you flash the bios, the mod is broken, so you have to do it over again!
TDR? weird! i keep hearing that but never had it in any of my systems...








Are you using the flash tool?
Do you have AB to apply OC at startup?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> x.rom is required to run the flash tool, as its a bat file, the bios has to be renamed x!
> Believe me, i tried all the bios around until svl7´s came along, but IMO skyn3t´s better and we have a modder in the house!
> We dont need to go to other forums requesting help and waiting forever for a simple answer, AFAIK everyone that comes here from other sites is treated equally and with respect,
> i answer all the PM´s i get from even threads i dont follow, including outside forum members that i know from other sites that come here looking for help!
> Anway try skyn3t´s bios! Im happy with the performance i get right now, much better than the others i tried IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I just thought he was referring to the specific name of the .rom file as x.rom. since i have not unzipped sk3nt's yet, i did not know if his defaults to x.rom naming, etc. With more power, sky3nt's seem to be the way to go, vs the v3, etc. Its a good thing you have em linked to your sig...easy-peasy


----------



## skupples

These look AMAZING... I think I even see a few extra cooled surfaces, compared to EK.

Iv'e had zero issues with skyn3t bios... I'm using the 1006 baseclock one atm. /shrug most of them do what I need them to do, but rather have mine from in house.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I just use the original hwbot engineering bios. What's good enough for other extreme OCers is good enough for me...


I have naennon's bios on mine, it gets the job done as well. I haven't tried any of the newer ones, no boost would be nice but I have it figured out on naennon's.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When you flash the bios, the mod is broken, so you have to do it over again!
> TDR? weird! i keep hearing that but never had it in any of my systems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the flash tool?
> Do you have AB to apply OC at startup?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Ahhh,maybe that is where I am going wrong, as I flash the BIOS and leave AB as is. So I need to reinstall it with the 2 lines? I don't have AB load on start up either. I did check if it was able to accept the higher volts with the command "msiafterburner /ri3,20,de and it came up with 41, so I assumed it was still ok.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Ahhh,maybe that is where I am going wrong, as I flash the BIOS and leave AB as is. So I need to reinstall it with the 2 lines? I don't have AB load on start up either. I did check if it was able to accept the higher volts with the command "msiafterburner /ri3,20,de and it came up with 41, so I assumed it was still ok.


PM you with a small guide im doing!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it is such a simple setup. I have mine with bezel correction (5960x1080) and 3D works perfect on all 3. Games like Tomb Raider and Trine 2 seriously stand out on a single screen and on three, it is just WOW.


I'm cool with the surround setup- done the homework and looks like its pretty straightforward. I was referring to the monitor settings themselves- brightness color sat. Ect. But I guess it's more user preference and off topic as well.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> PM you with a small guide im doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Received thanks mate and on it straight after work tomorrow









Thanks for the help and info and great, easy to understand guide.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> I'm cool with the surround setup- done the homework and looks like its pretty straightforward. I was referring to the monitor settings themselves- brightness color sat. Ect. But I guess it's more user preference and off topic as well.


Doh!!!

I have these settings for mine but it is very much user preference.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> I'm cool with the surround setup- done the homework and looks like its pretty straightforward. I was referring to the monitor settings themselves- brightness color sat. Ect. But I guess it's more user preference and off topic as well.


Doh!!!

I have these settings for mine but it is very much user preference.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Received thanks mate and on it straight after work tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help and info and great, easy to understand guide.


Ed is turning out to be quite an asset for this owner's club


----------



## szeged

sigh, last titan i just bought from some guy is actin all sketchy as hell, tellin me he sent it yesterday, never gave me tracking info, paypal never put tracking info on the payment, now he wont respond to me, guess i get to fight for my $800 back and just buy it from newegg. losers trollin ebay tryin to get free money actin like itll work just wastin my time zzz


----------



## Shogon

Silly me forgot to save my Titan signature bios before I flashed it







. Does anyone here have a Signature from EVGA still running one at stock and wouldn't mind uploading it for me? Tried looking online but not sure if I found it or not.

I did find this, http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141040/evga-gtxtitan-6144-130123.html, is that the correct one? I thought the base speeds were 876 and boosted to 928 or something.

Then here is the SC rom with the correct speeds for the signature, http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/135735/evga-gtxtitan-6144-130223.html, but I have a feeling that isn't the same bios for the Signature version.

So I'm partially confused. By the way new Enermax PSU rocks, no more issues now


----------



## skupples

Isn't signature an "SC" with a T-shirt?

but it's most likely a clone of vanilla or SC.

Signature is Hydro-Copper with a T-shirt right?

It may have it's "own" bios, but it's most likely a clone of normal HC bios.


----------



## stren

Sooo I've been away for a while. Has there been a fix for throttling released yet that doesn't involve flashing a bios that voids your warranty?

Anyone know if flashing a SC bios on a vanilla evga card also voids the warranty?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Sooo I've been away for a while. Has there been a fix for throttling that doesn't involve flashing a bios that voids your warranty?
> 
> Anyone know if flashing a SC bios on a vanilla evga card also voids the warranty?


Yes it voids the warranty. Any non-stock bios is subjugated to RMA denial from the vendor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Isn't signature an "SC" with a T-shirt?
> 
> but it's most likely a clone of vanilla or SC.
> 
> Signature is Hydro-Copper with a T-shirt right?
> 
> It may have it's "own" bios, but it's most likely a clone of normal HC bios.


Yes the signature is the SC with a t-shirt, but idk if the subvendor or other ID's differ. Pretty smart of me to think of this now, eh?









I'll keep looking, if all else fails I'll email EVGA and see if they could send me the bios.


----------



## ChgoYoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yes it voids the warranty. Any non-stock bios is subjugated to RMA denial from the vendor.
> Yes the signature is the SC with a t-shirt, but idk if the subvendor or other ID's differ. Pretty smart of me to think of this now, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep looking, if all else fails I'll email EVGA and see if they could send me the bios.


I have the EVGA Signature Hydrocoppers. I doubt there is a difference but if we find there is and you can't find it I can send it to you.

Unfortunately I am travelling for work and won't be home until the 12th. If you run into a huge bind and can't find it before then I can send it to you.

Sorry I can only offer a plan "B" but at least you got one now.

Good luck!

-Nate


----------



## show3rman

hi

I've just flashed my card to skyn3ts 1006mhz bios, is it okay to play games with this bios for long periods or shall I flash to his other version which has core: 928mhz?

thanks


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> I have the EVGA Signature Hydrocoppers. I doubt there is a difference but if we find there is and you can't find it I can send it to you.
> 
> Unfortunately I am travelling for work and won't be home until the 12th. If you run into a huge bind and can't find it before then I can send it to you.
> 
> Sorry I can only offer a plan "B" but at least you got one now.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -Nate


Hey no worries for that, and thank you for offering! I can wait till you get back, there's no rush to it I just remembered, "Oh, I only have my SC and Non-SC bios's saved, where's the sigs?"









The cards are completely stable currently (even more so with 1500W to use) so not like I'm needing it for an RMA anytime soon. *Knocks on wood lol*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> hi
> 
> I've just flashed my card to skyn3ts 1006mhz bios, is it okay to play games with this bios for long periods or shall I flash to his other version which has core: 928mhz?
> 
> thanks


As long as your temps are within Nvidia spec you will be fine with this bios. What temps are you currently experiencing if I may ask? I've been using the same bios for about 2 weeks now (takes less to overclock) and it's made every game work for me. No more crap, just confetti







.


----------



## ethan319

Hello Titan owners, I recently joined this club and have a noob question.
Around what clocks of Titan in stock bios is considered as golden?


----------



## show3rman

Temps are 26C on idle so far I've tried GTA IV max temps 50C stays around 45C, I'm using the arctic accelero hybrid

gtxtitan 34k .png file


whats yours?


----------



## Alatar

Posting here to upload pic since imgur isn't loading


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Posting here to upload pic since imgur isn't loading


new rma card? very nice score, only 40c also, under water?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new rma card? very nice score, only 40c also, under water?


yes, 1.285v 1306mhz 1962mhz mem.

And yeah under water. More tomorrow though, almost 2am here.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethan319*
> 
> Hello Titan owners, I recently joined this club and have a noob question.
> Around what clocks of Titan in stock bios is considered as golden?


Tough call, early in my Titan was doing well in the valley thread on the stock bios before I started modding it. Best it was doing in valley was 1228 core throttling to 1200 - 1215 (hard to tell in the graph) when water cooled, that 3404 score held up for a while until the modded bios' started to come in. 82.8 asic.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethan319*
> 
> Hello Titan owners, I recently joined this club and have a noob question.
> Around what clocks of Titan in stock bios is considered as golden?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Temps are 26C on idle so far I've tried GTA IV max temps 50C stays around 45C, I'm using the arctic accelero hybrid
> 
> gtxtitan 34k .png file
> 
> 
> whats yours?


Hello!

A few things... First an easy way to post pictures on OCN is the little  picture. Just save the file to your computer, then click that button to to find and upload the image.

As to the stock bios accelero card... It's safe to assume your card can and will handle the max power target and voltage slider... If I were you i would be happy with clocks ~1150 +/- on 100% stock. (maybe closer to 1200 since you are at such low temps)


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Temps are 26C on idle so far I've tried GTA IV max temps 50C stays around 45C, I'm using the arctic accelero hybrid
> 
> gtxtitan 34k .png file
> 
> 
> whats yours?


Mine idle around 30-33C, load up to 50C depending on my ambients which average around 26-28C. I have my 3 cards at 1124 core / 6500 memory. Nice temps on air







, if I had more rad possibly (may not help at all ) and less of a CPU clock I'm sure they would be lower like others around here. I just live in a hot area, and my room is the worst in the whole house when it comes to insulation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethan319*
> 
> Hello Titan owners, I recently joined this club and have a noob question.
> Around what clocks of Titan in stock bios is considered as golden?


Hard to say because of the power limits @ 265W. 2 of mine seemed to do 1084 just fine, and higher with the additional +38 mV. Any more though and it would just throttle and make everything worse.


----------



## iARDAs

Ahhh nothing like your Titan warming up the room with 82 degrees on an already hot summer night...


----------



## ethan319

Thanks for the replies.








Mine does 1333mhz/7000mhz on unigine valley with no problem as far as I noticed, but I don't fully understand the term by throttling.
I have not touched the voltage yet, and I haven't pushed to see it crashes neither.
asic 77.5%


----------



## show3rman

cool

what are your temps? are you using stock cooler?


----------



## ethan319

Yeah it's with stock cooler and a back plate.
I bought a month old Titan from eBay and the seller stated that he never played with BIOS.
Is there any way to confirm if it's on stock BIOS?
as for temps, I have not paid attention to it, and I'm outside now posting with my phone.


----------



## show3rman

THIS was on stock bios


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethan319*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does 1333mhz/7000mhz on unigine valley with no problem as far as I noticed, but I don't fully understand the term by throttling.
> I have not touched the voltage yet, and I haven't pushed to see it crashes neither.
> asic 77.5%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethan319*
> 
> Yeah it's with stock cooler and a back plate.
> I bought a month old Titan from eBay and the seller stated that he never played with BIOS.
> Is there any way to confirm if it's on stock BIOS?
> as for temps, I have not paid attention to it, and I'm outside now posting with my phone.


If it did 1333mhz & doesn't throttle, definitely not the stock bios.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethan319*
> 
> Yeah it's with stock cooler and a back plate.
> I bought a month old Titan from eBay and the seller stated that he never played with BIOS.
> Is there any way to confirm if it's on stock BIOS?
> as for temps, I have not paid attention to it, and I'm outside now posting with my phone.


Is the 1333 a reading from inside valley? Or from a HW monitor?

YET another person who's pushing 500+ mem with no problems... I'm RMA'ing my 99+ only card (if only)


----------



## cravinmild

Anything beyond +50 mem is a crapshoot for me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Anything beyond +50 mem is a crapshoot for me.


Grass is always greener... The memory controller quality control must be pretty extreme...

Word on the street is the OP of the NCP2406 crack thread is working on vmem...


----------



## iARDAs

My Titan at 1110mhz barely keeps up with BF3 at Ultra settings at 1440p.

BF4 will probably benefit from a 2nd Titan.


----------



## provost

Anyone tried this yet?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460

I am still reassembling my loop, so will try once done.


----------



## szeged

300+ on mem stable so far for me, gonna push more







stock bios.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Anyone tried this yet?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460
> 
> I am still reassembling my loop, so will try once done.


Iv'e been running it since the first day Skyn3t came in here to share the news. Along with 0%LLC 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My Titan at 1110mhz barely keeps up with BF3 at Ultra settings at 1440p.
> 
> BF4 will probably benefit from a 2nd Titan.


Iv'e decided on three for good measure. I'm hoping it crosses the threshold of over powered for 5760x1080 @60hz.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e been running it since the first day Skyn3t came in here to share the news. Along with 0%LLC 24/7.


Is this the same as 1.3v vmod, or can we get more with this? I just saw this thread, and have not read up much more on it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Is this the same as 1.3v vmod, or can we get more with this? I just saw this thread, and have not read up much more on it.


The MSIAB beta 14 crack is the 1.3v mod yes... It is assumed more voltage could be gained, if we knew the right commands. The 0% LLC is a separate fix... on this thread.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The MSIAB beta 14 crack is the 1.3v mod yes... It is assumed more voltage could be gained, if we knew the right commands. The 0% LLC is a separate fix... on this thread.


Yes, I know all of that. But, I am just wondering if that guy's RBBY tool or whatever its called can potentially unlock a higher voltage with AB14?
I guess gonna have to give it a try once up and running again.


----------



## ethan319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If it did 1333mhz & doesn't throttle, definitely not the stock bios.


Oh... would the warranty on my card get voided?


----------



## ethan319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is the 1333 a reading from inside valley? Or from a HW monitor?
> 
> YET another person who's pushing 500+ mem with no problems... I'm RMA'ing my 99+ only card (if only)


It is a reading from inside of valley.
I just got to find out more about modded bios since I care about warranty...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yes, I know all of that. But, I am just wondering if that guy's RBBY tool or whatever its called can potentially unlock a higher voltage with AB14?
> I guess gonna have to give it a try once up and running again.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460/0_50

This? I haven't seen this yet... Sounds like it's possible it can push past 1.325 or w/e the current limit is... I See a few people talking about running at 1.43, that's been proven deadly on hard modded cards.


----------



## szeged

ebay guy still ignoring me after he got my payment, still dont have any titan shipping info after 3 days....starting to make me angry....he wont like me when im angry....



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























all jokes though, if he really thinks he can just take $800 from someone through paypal without them doing anything about it, then he must be new to ebay scamming.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ebay guy still ignoring me after he got my payment, still dont have any titan shipping info after 3 days....starting to make me angry....he wont like me when im angry....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you contact Ebay?

Also what was the estimated delivery day?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did you contact Ebay?
> 
> Also what was the estimated delivery day?


as soon as he got my payment(3 days ago, immediately after purchasing) he said he was going to run out and ship it right then. Didnt hear back from him till the next day when i emailed him, he said he had a crazy day and couldnt ship it, but he was going to ship it now, and get tracking info for me. Still havent gotten tracking info or heard back from him. havent said anything to ebay or paypal yet, giving him till 12:00 tonight to respond before i take my money back.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> as soon as he got my payment(3 days ago, immediately after purchasing) he said he was going to run out and ship it right then. Didnt hear back from him till the next day when i emailed him, he said he had a crazy day and couldnt ship it, but he was going to ship it now, and get tracking info for me. Still havent gotten tracking info or heard back from him. havent said anything to ebay or paypal yet, giving him till 12:00 tonight to respond before i take my money back.


Yeah do that buddy.

Maybe the guy had right reasons, or something happened who knows, but always protect yourself.


----------



## szeged

normally on stuff like this from ebay ill give them a week, but on something like a titan, i dont like being left in the dark when it comes to them shipping it on time or not. If i wanted to wait 5 days for him to ship it i would have just gotten a new one from newegg and paid the extra 200 bucks to have it the next day.

just very frustrating that people actually try to scam/take money from you on ebay, like they wont get caught. Im hoping the guy just hasnt had a chance to do anything yet, but if not, better watch out









last guy that bought something from me(7970) on ebay got the card, then immediately requested a refund, ebay auto gave him a refund without even asking me to take action lol, he kept the card and the $350 i sold it for, Good thing he lived close to me and i had his adress, local cops didnt take kindly to thieves.

this guy however, is in canada...so ill have to rely on paypal to do my dirty work lol


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> as soon as he got my payment(3 days ago, immediately after purchasing) he said he was going to run out and ship it right then. Didnt hear back from him till the next day when i emailed him, he said he had a crazy day and couldnt ship it, but he was going to ship it now, and get tracking info for me. Still havent gotten tracking info or heard back from him. havent said anything to ebay or paypal yet, giving him till 12:00 tonight to respond before i take my money back.


which seller? There is one with multiple Titans and another guy who was selling his for $799 , but it was sold very quickly while I was still contacting him via ebay. If this seller still does not have the listing posted, you don't have to mention it. But, it may be helpful for some. you can pm too, if more appropriate.


----------



## szeged

ill give his name after i find out if he was scamming or just being slow for whatever reason, i dont want to oust the guy as a scammer then find out he had a car wreck or something lol. i got the titan for 840 shipped. His listing is posted as sold.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> last guy that bought something from me(7970) on ebay got the card, then immediately requested a refund, ebay auto gave him a refund without even asking me to take action lol, he kept the card and the $350 i sold it for, Good thing he lived close to me and i had his adress, local cops didnt take kindly to thieves.


it is very satisfying to read that!!! Not the ripped off part but the cops part!! good work!
Quote:


> ill give his name after i find out if he was scamming or just being slow for whatever reason, i dont want to oust the guy as a scammer then find out he had a car wreck or something lol. i got the titan for 840 shipped. His listing is posted as sold.


I personally will always buy new, from a member here or locally where I can see it ... heck I can almost always find local titans for $750 or so hehehe ebay no thanks!

I actually remember some one on here who ordered a titan soon after launch (openbox) from amazon and got the box with a dead 7970 in it. He of course got his refund but I wonder if amazon took any action on the guy who returned it in the first place.


----------



## szeged

well this guy has 3 more hours to answer me or ill have paypal step in, and if they cant do anything ill head to my bank first thing in the morning, and if they cant do anything...off to canada eh?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Anyone tried this yet?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460
> 
> I am still reassembling my loop, so will try once done.


If it is different than the 1.3v mod many of us have done (me included) I am interested! To bad my rig is down as I sold my 5ghz 3930k and hoping IVY overclocks well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethan319*
> 
> It is a reading from inside of valley.
> I just got to find out more about modded bios since I care about warranty...


As long as the Serial number sticker is intact and you have no physical damage on the card and you have the stock bios on it if/when you send it in for RMA your warranty is fine and not void at all. Heck EVGA at least has been known to accept cards for RMA which have modded bios on them (no guarantees they will of course).

edit: spelling

Yeah valley reads the core clock incorrectly use precision/afterburner to see what it is actually running at







no reason to think it is not a stock BIOS at this point.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My Titan at 1110mhz barely keeps up with BF3 at Ultra settings at 1440p.
> 
> BF4 will probably benefit from a 2nd Titan.


Interesting

I loaded up the BF3 for the first time on MP with the titan and was underwhelmed. Caspian Border (is that the name?-the big one) full 64p game and averaged (1080p) 24-42 fps @ ultra/3d but without 3d im 38-70fps. I started to lower settings but no increase in frames. I went to low and still 24-40fps, a few fps better than ultra. Idk if its just me or is two titans needed for 1080p bf3?

crap ^^^^^ that looks like a sentence exploded. Sorry but brain not working currently


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Heck EVGA at least has been known to accept cards for RMA which have modded bios on them (no guarantees they will of course).


evga accepted a used card i bought that had custom modded bios on it when i bought it, got damaged in shipping though







usps decided leaving it out in the rain without plastic over it was a good idea.

side note - the hamburgers im cooking atm smell like pancakes


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evga accepted a used card i bought that had custom modded bios on it when i bought it, got damaged in shipping though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usps decided leaving it out in the rain without plastic over it was a good idea.
> 
> side note - the hamburgers im cooking atm smell like pancakes


OHHH my USPS NOOOO ... yeah insurance and next day shipping FTW

You made me want pancakes AND burgers ... like maple and butter pancakes with sausage and bacon and a burger inside!!!
Now I have to choose what to have for dinner ......

Hey guys if paypal and ebay don't do their job, who wants to have a meetup







in Canada?
little beer, little gaming (i will bring my laptop) little MOB JUSTICE???????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:cheers:


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> OHHH my USPS NOOOO ... yeah insurance and next day shipping FTW
> 
> You made me want pancakes AND burgers ... like maple and butter pancakes with sausage and bacon and a burger inside!!!
> Now I have to choose what to have for dinner ......
> 
> Hey guys if paypal and ebay don't do their job, who wants to have a meetup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Canada?
> little beer, little gaming (i will bring my laptop) little MOB JUSTICE???????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


pancake burgers, interesting









if paypal, ebay and my bank somehow fail me, ive already google mapped this guys house....i dont like being scammed....did i mention that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Thought you guys might find this useful:

I've been struggling with 3Dmk11 hanging at 5.0 with 1.3V into sli titans - actually will 101! Does not hang at 4.9 and 1.3V (second place sli score) and will do p95 5min/FFT with 12288 ram committed for as long as I'm willing to watch temps in high 70's low 80's (82C max). Okay - so this may be the answer... hooked up a killawatt meter to the PSU with the CPU @5.0:

Idle = ~ 160-170 watts to the rig
Browser = ~300W
Super Pi = 340W
p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W (default setting using svl7v3)
3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)

So.... my 1200W PCP&Cooling PSU is barely enough!!
I have a ST1500, have to see if it will handle a max watt draw run.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> pancake burgers, interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if paypal, ebay and my bank somehow fail me, ive already google mapped this guys house....i dont like being scammed....did i mention that?


a local burger shop here does grass fed beef and offers among other things for topping selection peanut butter ... imagine a peanut butter pancake burger....
and I recently made my wife ramen noodle buns ... real ramen from a restaurant cooled over night then sliced and fried and used as a bun. SHE LOVED IT!

Really hope that dude smartens up and gets back to you in the 2.5 hours or so he has left









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thought you guys might find this useful:
> 
> I've been struggling with 3Dmk11 hanging at 5.0 with 1.3V into sli titans - actually will 101! Does not hang at 4.9 and 1.3V (second place sli score) and will do p95 5min/FFT with 12288 ram committed for as long as I'm willing to watch temps in high 70's low 80's (82C max). Okay - so this may be the answer... hooked up a killawatt meter to the PSU with the CPU @5.0:
> 
> Idle = ~ 160-170 watts to the rig
> Browser = ~300W
> Super Pi = 340W
> p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
> 3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W (default setting using svl7v3)
> 3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
> Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
> Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)
> 
> So.... my 1200W PCP&Cooling PSU is barely enough!!
> I have a ST1500, have to see if it will handle a max watt draw run.


Hmmm that is why I personally use 2 1000w units one for MB/cpu and 1 video card and 1 for ssd , hdd, other card and pumps etc ... I have 2050w to work with all corsair.

Now remember your psu has an efficiancy rating so if it is 80% efficiant at that load and it is drawing 1220w it would be supplying about 976w to the components ... 90% efficiency drawing 1220w at the wall would be supplying about 1098w

I would agree it is pushing the PSU a bit but killawat at the wall is gonna be higher than what the PSU is supplying due PSU inefficiencies.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yes, I know all of that. But, I am just wondering if that guy's RBBY tool or whatever its called can potentially unlock a higher voltage with AB14?
> I guess gonna have to give it a try once up and running again.


This RBBY tool looks interesting. It is able to turn our Titans into Titan Lightning!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So let me get this straight, if you use the Rbby tool do you have to have already done the 1.3v mod in AB or is this something different?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> a local burger shop here does grass fed beef and offers among other things for topping selection peanut butter ... imagine a peanut butter pancake burger....
> and I recently made my wife ramen noodle buns ... real ramen from a restaurant cooled over night then sliced and fried and used as a bun. SHE LOVED IT!
> 
> Really hope that dude smartens up and gets back to you in the 2.5 hours or so he has left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm that is why I personally use 2 1000w units one for MB/cpu and 1 video card and 1 for ssd , hdd, other card and pumps etc ... I have 2050w to work with all corsair.
> 
> Now remember your psu has an efficiancy rating so if it is 80% efficiant at that load and it is drawing 1220w it would be supplying about 976w to the components ... 90% efficiency drawing 1220w at the wall would be supplying about 1098w
> 
> *I would agree it is pushing the PSU a bit but killawat at the wall is gonna be higher than what the PSU is supplying due PSU inefficiencies*.


Thanks. yeah - the silverstone 1500W should be enough, although the PCP&cooling T12W PSU is probably the best (ever) made - I'm exceeding 1300W on the meter at full bore and any of these PSUs held at 90% draw will choke. I ran 2 20Amp lines in to my home office; one each for this bench rig and my work rig. Both are on their own Panamax 20A suppressors. The kilawattt is on the panamax which also has the 4K panel and a few low draw items on it.

I've used 2 PSUs before - works but really not my preferred solution.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Grass is always greener... The memory controller quality control must be pretty extreme...
> 
> Word on the street is the OP of the NCP2406 crack thread is working on vmem...


I am! It's going to take a while but I'm making substantial progress. Like all awesome things though, I need time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yes, I know all of that. But, I am just wondering if that guy's RBBY tool or whatever its called can potentially unlock a higher voltage with AB14?
> I guess gonna have to give it a try once up and running again.


I was under the impression I just HEX codes AB with the same info you can do through editing the INI file?

The controller can go up to 1.6v but I'm not going to be the one to release that poop storm. The amount of cards that will be destroyed from even 1 second at those volts out weighs any benefit.

Also that mod is pretty redundant since you could just take the program that allows voltage control for the classified 780 and write the addresses in for other cards instead of doing all that for just 770 lightnings.


----------



## szeged

1 minute to go till i have to call up paypal







, debating if i should give the guy one more hour since hes an hour behind me in time zones.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1 minute to go till i have to call up paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , debating if i should give the guy one more hour since hes an hour behind me in time zones.


DON'T wait! Even if he is legitimate let this teach him a lesson on how to deal with people who just paid you $800. If he is trying to rip you off BRING ON THE PAIN!!!!!


----------



## cravinmild

no man, get on that NOW. The no reply on his part is enough in itself to warrant action. Only death is an excuse at this point


----------



## szeged

go now!

i might grab one just because of that price lol


----------



## pcfoo

Got mine a bit less than that locally. I will wait a few months and maybe add SLI, although I rarely game anymore


----------



## szeged

sent the guy an email, told him he has until 12:00 in the afternoon his time to answer me why i dont have any tracking info, or ill be taking my money back. Thats more than enough time for him to either respond, or give me the info. Gonna go to bed now and probably not be able to sleep while freaking out about the possibility of paypal taking his side for some reason


----------



## supermi

Any of you guys know if the titan scales well with cold temps like IVY bridge does?

I am really contemplating a phase cooled IVY E Little Devil or equivalent and just watercool the titans with EK blocks.

But if I do a custom sub zero liquid loop I could see water temps of -20 to -25c not too far off the -30 the phase evap would have under load and the titans will likely stay sub zero under load as would the vrm cause I would be running that chilly liquid through the same EK blocks. But will it give me any more overclock for daily use on these titans than just the blocks with ambient water cooling the gpu's to the upper 30's?

But the sub zero liquid is gonna be a LOT more work and power usage than the phase change cooled cpu so if anyone has info on if/how GK110/kepler/titans benefit or do not beneifit from the cold PLEASE let me know









I already do the afterburner voltage unlock and plan to also use the LLC disable hack ... I hope to with relative safely push as much voltage and high a frequency as I can.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> go now!
> 
> i might grab one just because of that price lol


I wonder if he would post to the UK with free shipping?


----------



## ethan319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> As long as the Serial number sticker is intact and you have no physical damage on the card and you have the stock bios on it if/when you send it in for RMA your warranty is fine and not void at all. Heck EVGA at least has been known to accept cards for RMA which have modded bios on them (no guarantees they will of course).
> 
> Yeah valley reads the core clock incorrectly use precision/afterburner to see what it is actually running at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no reason to think it is not a stock BIOS at this point.


Thanks!
Now it looks right with hwmonitor of evga precision x.
Mine does stable at 1179, but not very stable with 1202. (no voltage change)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Ed is turning out to be quite an asset for this owner's club


Thanks man!








Appreciated those words!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> go now!
> 
> i might grab one just because of that price lol


something does not jibe. This is the exact ebay seller I was communicating with yesterday late afternoon, he had 1 (not 2 available) listed for $799. When I asked him for pics of the card, the posting was marked sold. The original posting had some generic pics. I won't go into all the details of my communication with him, as i don't want to flag anything unnecessarily. but, as far as i know he only had one Titan. this listing says two available. when did you take this screen shot?


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi guys!

Here is a little guide i made (still work in progress







) to help out those of us that still are not quite inside of our *Titan World*!








Did you know this is the biggest thread in OCN?









Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide.txt 2k .txt file


And it will be on my SIG as well so it can be downloaded more easily!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## skupples

Rbby claims to have Vmem already unlocked with his little hex editor tool... I may have to look into this little tool later... What's strange is that his screenshots show offset, not the slider we are all use to from precx/msiab.

Edit: I would never do business with anyone named "sinisterdeals" on Ebay... But that's just me. The guy I got my Titan from had 500+ user rating, and I was still sketched out by his actions, but it showed up just fine.


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> something does not jibe. This is the exact ebay seller I was communicating with yesterday late afternoon, he had 1 (not 2 available) listed for $799. When I asked him for pics of the card, the posting was marked sold. The original posting had some generic pics. I won't go into all the details of my communication with him, as i don't want to flag anything unnecessarily. but, as far as i know he only had one Titan. this listing says two available. when did you take this screen shot?


His name is sinister deals, I smell something sinister cooking up.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Here is a little guide i made (still work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to help out those of us that still are not quite inside of our *Titan World*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know this is the biggest thread in OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide.txt 2k .txt file
> 
> 
> And it will be on my SIG as well so it can be downloaded more easily!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Want to have it featured in the OP?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Rbby claims to have Vmem already unlocked with his little hex editor tool... I may have to look into this little tool later... What's strange is that his screenshots show offset, not the slider we are all use to from precx/msiab.
> 
> Edit: I would never do business with anyone named "sinisterdeals" on Ebay... But that's just me. The guy I got my Titan from had 500+ user rating, and I was still sketched out by his actions, but it showed up just fine.


If you do try memory voltage tweaking with the tool do report back with results.

Also guys since I had my Titan in RMA for a while I haven't followed the scene as much as before. I have no problems using 1.325v on my Titan but I've seen people talking about using more than that. Anyone know how that's possible?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Rbby claims to have Vmem already unlocked with his little hex editor tool... I may have to look into this little tool later... What's strange is that his screenshots show offset, not the slider we are all use to from precx/msiab.


Hey Skupp whats up?









It doesn't work! i tried it, already sent a PM to Rbby asking if he could clarificate us better, if in deed it works with the voltmod increasing the 1,3v or it just does the same as the soft volt mod, i know as a fact the voltage controller goes up to 1,6v and the people that know how to increase the voltage are reluctant to give us a way to increase it, and i might add with reason because we would see many smoked cards (yes Zawarudo i agree with you on this, some people would push and push until it burned) but since all reports of dead Titans come with the 1,40v death point, its my belief and IMO that the "1,36v" Urban Myth could actually be turned to a real thing (IMHO the Titan VRM´s and power subsystem can withstand 1,36v, Titans VRM´s are rated 60A max) if the persons that have the knowledge can make it possible, not the 1,6V but the 1,36V, now that would be excelent!









just my 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hmmm that is why I personally use 2 1000w units one for MB/cpu and 1 video card and 1 for ssd , hdd, other card and pumps etc ... I have 2050w to work with all corsair.
> Now remember your psu has an efficiancy rating so if it is 80% efficiant at that load and it is drawing 1220w it would be supplying about 976w to the components ... 90% efficiency drawing 1220w at the wall would be supplying about 1098w
> I would agree it is pushing the PSU a bit but killawat at the wall is gonna be higher than what the PSU is supplying due PSU inefficiencies.


You guys may have seen this.... For the dual PSU crowd - this seems to be a good way to go rather than the ATX jumper cables. Seems smarter:



http://www.add2psu.com/

reviewed:

http://www.legitreviews.com/add2psu-daisy-chain-power-supply-adapter-review_1698

I just order one from the guy's website. Just a few bucks more than a jumper.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Want to have it featured in the OP?
> If you do try memory voltage tweaking with the tool do report back with results.
> 
> Also guys since I had my Titan in RMA for a while I haven't followed the scene as much as before. I have no problems using 1.325v on my Titan but I've seen people talking about using more than that. Anyone know how that's possible?


Hi Alatar, (Tervetuloa! Greetings)









Sure, go ahead!









The voltage controller NCP4206 on the titan can be controlled through AB but its locked at 1,3v, actually it goes up to 1,6v and the persons that know how to unlock the voltage are reluctant to share it, with reason of course, unfortunately we would see lots of burned Ttians...
Only if they would unlock 1,36v... i would be very happy!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *(yes Zawarudo i agree with you on this, some people would push and push until it burned)*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*












+1

Whelp! Time to go deal with the people in your lil .bmp for the next 5 hours! Hope you all have a wonderful Saturday!

(I'm not rocket scientist)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Yeah, let them kill their titans and then they could join the newly formed: "Burned Titan Owners Club"







heehehehehehe









But i still think that instead of the 1.6v, they could give us a little more control over the NCP4206 up to lets say 1.35v!
IMO or cards can handle it fine, as i recall FtW 420 told me he saw Titans die at 1,46v with huge core and memory (more amperage through the VRM´s) speeds and on LN2, Ttians have died with less voltage BUT it was without any special VRM cooling!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Haha top notch.

I could see a few being killed and I would probably join them, because I hate being beaten at anything


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1 minute to go till i have to call up paypal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , debating if i should give the guy one more hour since hes an hour behind me in time zones.


So? hows the "operation invade Canada and get szeged´s money back" status? DEFCON 2?
I can assemble a sort of a SWAT team of my own and storm the guys house in 24 hours!
Of course you would be there to take point!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Haha top notch.
> 
> I could see a few being killed and I would probably join them, because *I hate being beaten at anything*


Oh you do, do you?
Lets see who drinks more pints next time i drop by London!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


I can see this being a good pictorial for George Orwell's Animal Farm


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So? hows the "operation invade Canada and get szeged´s money back" status? DEFCON 2?
> I can assemble a sort of a SWAT team of my own and storm the guys house in 24 hours!
> Of course you would be there to take point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


He has to go watch the movie Canadian Bacon for operation invade Canada..hehehe


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thought you guys might find this useful:
> 
> I've been struggling with 3Dmk11 hanging at 5.0 with 1.3V into sli titans - actually will 101! Does not hang at 4.9 and 1.3V (second place sli score) and will do p95 5min/FFT with 12288 ram committed for as long as I'm willing to watch temps in high 70's low 80's (82C max). Okay - so this may be the answer... hooked up a killawatt meter to the PSU with the CPU @5.0:
> 
> Idle = ~ 160-170 watts to the rig
> Browser = ~300W
> Super Pi = 340W
> p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
> 3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W (default setting using svl7v3)
> 3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
> Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
> Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)
> 
> So.... my 1200W PCP&Cooling PSU is barely enough!!
> I have a ST1500, have to see if it will handle a max watt draw run.


Thanks for posting this Jpmboy. I never realized that my setup ( very similar to yours) could draw 1200W+ from the wall. Im using a Corsair HX1050 watt PSU.

I wonder if maxing out a psu can affect synthetic benchmark scores?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So? hows the "operation invade Canada and get szeged´s money back" status? DEFCON 2?
> I can assemble a sort of a SWAT team of my own and storm the guys house in 24 hours!
> Of course you would be there to take point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


the guy has one hour and 20 minutes to respond before i call up paypal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> He has to go watch the movie Canadian Bacon for operation invade Canada..hehehe


ive seen it







good movie lol.


----------



## hueys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> go now!
> 
> i might grab one just because of that price lol


I was in a similar situation a few weeks back (august 3rd?)

A seller was listing a brand new GTX Titan (with the same stock pics) for 850 + 15 shipping. He had a feedback rating of 350, with only 2 negative feedback. I checked those out and decided it wasn't a big deal since he replied that he accepted returns. Anyways, the price was too good and I pulled the trigger.

About 3 days after I bought the item, the seller still hadn't added the tracking number. Since it was over a weekend, I gave him until after Monday before I was going to message him about it. On early Tuesday, he finally posted the tracking number, and it did indeed show the package en route to my zip code. I was actually really relieved and I thought that I was going to get the item just fine. (By the way, he used USPS)

Finally came the day that the item was to be delivered. The delivery did not require a signature, but I had countless packages delivered before and never had a single problem. I wasn't worried that it would get stolen or anything, since my ups/mailman usually leaves the package inside the porch gate, which I keep unlocked on days that I have packages. At work, I checked around noon and saw that the package had been dropped of by 10:00 am. Couldn't wait to get back!

Got home by 5:30, and as I walked up to the front door I was feeling a sense of panic. Saw a single package from amazon but that was it. No packages from the ebay seller was found at all. Had somebody stolen it? I looked all around the perimeter and didn't find anything. I was really concerned by this point, and wrote a message to the seller describing what happened, and asking if he could provide a receipt showing that he shipped to the correct address.

I did some more probing and found out that this seller actually sold MORE than one titan. He actually sold like 8 of these. Yes. Another suspicious note was that, after an entire week and a half, he received NO feedback from ANY buyer. Does this possibly mean nobody actually received their item? Eventually, he received 9 negative feedback, by which point he had made his feedback history private. I haven't seen him buy/sell anything since.

Apparently ebay/paypal places the burden of getting the package safely to the buyer on the seller's hands. Meaning if the package were lost, the seller would have to take the responsibility of filing a claim with the carrier. I patiently awaited his message (mind you, something this expensive should warrant a very quick response from any seller). A day after, no response. I filed a dispute with paypal, and after 2 more days, the seller provided no communication either. Therefore, I escalated it to a chargeback on paypal's level. This took a while; after 3 or 4 days paypal sent me an email telling me that I had to provide documentation within 3 days or that they will close the dispute in the seller's favor. What?! I had no documentation except that I know I did not receive the item. So I just called paypal and spoke with a representative. Surprisingly, the lady on the line looked at the case and said, "so I see that there was not signature confirmation, so I can close the case right here and now and refund your purchase." I was just really relieved to get my money back, but I guess it was also a lesson learned that, in the future, don't buy items that expensive without the seller not providing actual pictures. Seriously.

By the way, I looked through the sold listings for gtx titan on ebay, and there were 3 other sellers who sold them for 850, new, and with the exact same stock photo and description, and each of these sellers had around 70 feedback. Since then, all of these sellers have made their feedback private after getting a slew of negative feedback from the buyers they scammed. Before, they had 100% positive feedback. This just shows that feedback is not trustworthy when the seller doesn't post detailed information about the item he is selling.

If you guys would like, I could post their names so people don't fall into the same trap again. Though I highly doubt these sellers (or maybe they're all the same one?) would use the same accounts.

Stay safe!

EDIT: basically what I suspect he did was, ship a fake box to somewhere in my zip code (or any buyer's zip code) and then post that tracking number so they believe that the item was shipped. In reality, the tracking number does not show the actual address, and USPS does not take photos of every package label (I called USPS and they said that they could not pull up a photo).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I can see this being a good pictorial for George Orwell's Animal Farm


I always try to tell people about that book... They always look at me with a blank stare... omg you read a book about walking pigs? =(

It single handedly changed my out look in life. All the way back in middle school adv. Lit


----------



## szeged

i got tired of waiting on this guy, opened a case asking for my money back, he has until monday to respond before paypal steps in.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hueys*
> 
> I was in a similar situation a few weeks back (august 3rd?)


Please pm me or link here. tks
Interestingly, this particularly fella's rating has been made up from selling $.50-$.99 game codes. I am not saying its a red flag, but , hmmmmmm


----------



## hueys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Please pm me or link here. tks
> Interestingly, this particularly fella's rating has been made up from selling $.50-$.99 game codes. I am not saying its a red flag, but , hmmmmmm


pm'd


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I always try to tell people about that book... They always look at me with a blank stare... omg you read a book about walking pigs? =(
> 
> It single handedly changed my out look in life. All the way back in middle school adv. Lit


Yep, this book's theme has always resonated with me since middle school









Its interesting how some books can have such a profound impact. I guess part of it has to do with if the message resonates with one's own personality and predisposition.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hueys*
> 
> pm'd


Thanks.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh you do, do you?
> Lets see who drinks more pints next time i drop by London!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


As an ex Sunday football player (not that football our American friends pick up and run with and only kick the ball once every 3 years), I do love a good drink










just used your guide and very easy to understand. Great work my friend thanks


----------



## szeged

playing the waiting game with this guy to respond to the paypal dispute is killing me...might just take a walk down to my bank and have them take care of it.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> playing the waiting game with this guy to respond to the paypal dispute is killing me...might just take a walk down to my bank and have them take care of it.


If it works the same in America as it does in England, ebay takes a week (ish) to return the money to your account. They always side with the buyers and you will get your cash back. It is just a massive pain of waiting.


----------



## szeged

heres basically what i told paypal, guy told me he shipped it, i got no shippin info, paypal didnt update with shipping info like it should if he printed a shipping label, he started ignoring all my emails etc, so i opened the dispute. now i get to wait for him to respond, which he most likely wont, hes probably gonna try to wait it out and hope paypal sides with him. 3 days till i can escalate it to a claim instead of just a dispute. i hope paypal sees how lame this guy is and gives me my money. if not, off to the bank for a backcharge.

so until that 3 days is up i have nothing to do (besides work lol)...someone recommend me something to do, beat all the games on my comp already, mmo's i have are all boring so i cant stand to log into them for more than 5 minutes







ive basically been staring at ocn and my email spam refreshing them hoping for something interesting to happen lol.


----------



## Gregster

Sounds like you have the same system of protection as us. The annoyance is not getting the card and the massive inconvenience of having to wait to get your money back. Buyers have massive protection. I sold an A8 CD changer (I replaced mine with an MP3 player) and I filmed the CD changer working and gave full info on needing to take it to an Audi dealers to get it linked up to the buyers car). They guy who bought it said it didn't work and he wanted his money back. Long story short, regardless of me proving it worked after my wife filmed me putting it back into my car and playing CD's perfect, they still sided with the buyer and I was £23 down on postage


----------



## szeged

not getting the card and having to wait a week+ to get the money back is making me insane lol. Hopefully paypal can see things my way though (him not even having any mention of tracking info anywhere should be a big "uh oh" moment for them lol)

damn that sucks about the cd changer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks for posting this Jpmboy. I never realized that my setup ( very similar to yours) could draw 1200W+ from the wall. Im using a Corsair HX1050 watt PSU.
> 
> I wonder if maxing out a psu can affect synthetic benchmark scores?


I'll let you know once I have a chance to either replace the 1200 I'm currently using - or temporarily hook in a second PSU. I'm beginning to suspect that even though this PCP&cooling PSU has a 92% rating, I'm asking too much of it at the high end of the OC range for both the CPU and GPUs.

edit: oh, a 19295 score run in Firestrike actually hit 1300W draw to the PSU plug ! whoa.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll let you know once I have a chance to either replace the 1200 I'm currently using - or temporarily hook in a second PSU. I'm beginning to suspect that even though this PCP&cooling PSU has a 92% rating, I'm asking too much of it at the high end of the OC range for both the CPU and GPUs.
> 
> edit: oh, a 19295 score run in Firestrike actually hit 1300W draw to the PSU plug ! whoa.


Oh my.....1300W on Firestrike.....I must have got close to that on my 20K run.
Poor Corsair 1050HX. I'm starting to be worried about burning out my hardware due to PSU limits.
My wife is going to kill me if I purchase a bigger PSU now that we have a baby on the way.
Either I have to stop benching or sell a card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> As an ex Sunday football player (not that football our American friends pick up and run with and only kick the ball once every 3 years), I do love a good drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just used your guide and very easy to understand. Great work my friend thanks


*OFFTOPIC*
As an ex all season Rugby player (yes the one you play in England!







) i really loved to drink after the games (and the fighting!







)
but i quit after leaving rugby and went for powerlifting, i still drink but its only for special times! With good friends after dinner a good Jack Daniels and a Budweiser!







(what did you expect from a guy that drives a Harley Davidson?







)
*ONTOPIC*
thanks for your words man!








I have the guide already in my SIG to anyone that needs it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Good morning








ops Good afternoon









How things going here? any new score


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ops Good afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How things going here? any new score


Hey My Friend hows it going?









Some (i dont know how to define it)







here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460/0_20
But his tool does not work!
Ill PM you in a minute!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey My Friend hows it going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some (i dont know how to define it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460/0_20
> But his tool does not work!
> Ill PM you in a minute!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Have you try this hack here it does work on 780's


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Have you try this hack here it does work on 780's


Yap, it works like cheat engine but im not sure it really sets the voltages in the NCP4206, i believe it only sets what you see in the OSD...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Oh my.....1300W on Firestrike.....I must have got close to that on my 20K run.
> Poor Corsair 1050HX. I'm starting to be worried about burning out my hardware due to PSU limits.
> My wife is going to kill me if I purchase a bigger PSU now that we have a baby on the way.
> Either I have to stop benching or sell a card


I'm sure you did pull >1300w on that run and all your top-rank benches.







. Canada is 120V - right? Been there a thousand times, just can't remember.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Any of you guys know if the titan scales well with cold temps like IVY bridge does?
> 
> I am really contemplating a phase cooled IVY E Little Devil or equivalent and just watercool the titans with EK blocks.
> 
> But if I do a custom sub zero liquid loop I could see water temps of -20 to -25c not too far off the -30 the phase evap would have under load and the titans will likely stay sub zero under load as would the vrm cause I would be running that chilly liquid through the same EK blocks. But will it give me any more overclock for daily use on these titans than just the blocks with ambient water cooling the gpu's to the upper 30's?
> 
> But the sub zero liquid is gonna be a LOT more work and power usage than the phase change cooled cpu so if anyone has info on if/how GK110/kepler/titans benefit or do not beneifit from the cold PLEASE let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already do the afterburner voltage unlock and plan to also use the LLC disable hack ... I hope to with relative safely push as much voltage and high a frequency as I can.


I only froze my Titan once, it was fine to about -30° but bugged out when colder, I didn't try other monitor cables or inputs so it could still be possible to go much colder with some fiddling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys may have seen this.... For the dual PSU crowd - this seems to be a good way to go rather than the ATX jumper cables. Seems smarter:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/
> 
> reviewed:
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/add2psu-daisy-chain-power-supply-adapter-review_1698
> 
> I just order one from the guy's website. Just a few bucks more than a jumper.


If running dual psu those would be handy, I have done the jumper on the second psu a few times, but have also smoked a new psu being too slow on the power switch when using a jumper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks for posting this Jpmboy. I never realized that my setup ( very similar to yours) could draw 1200W+ from the wall. Im using a Corsair HX1050 watt PSU.
> 
> I wonder if maxing out a psu can affect synthetic benchmark scores?


It can, when at the tipping point the gpus will stutter & scores will tank just before it gets to the point where the rig starts shutting down. I rarely post about power draw when overvolting in the psu recommend threads anymore, for a while seemed like I was the only one who could make cards max out a 1000w psu while a 650w was considered overkill by most.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, it works like cheat engine but im not sure it really sets the voltages in the NCP4206, i believe it only sets what you see in the OSD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


From what I read, it does set the voltages, but these voltages don't show up on AB14 interface. This is why RBBY has a warning about setting voltages through this tool. I am just guessing, as I don't have the rig up and running yet to test it.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Rbby claims to have Vmem already unlocked with his little hex editor tool... I may have to look into this little tool later... What's strange is that his screenshots show offset, not the slider we are all use to from precx/msiab.
> 
> Edit: I would never do business with anyone named "sinisterdeals" on Ebay... But that's just me. The guy I got my Titan from had 500+ user rating, and I was still sketched out by his actions, but it showed up just fine.


I assume the mem V is for the 770 lightning.
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> From what I read, it does set the voltages, but these voltages don't show up on AB14 interface. This is why RBBY has a warning about setting voltages through this tool. I am just guessing, as I don't have the rig up and running yet to test it.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage/0_50

Check that thread soon, I'm writing a tool with a GUI for *all NCP4206 GPUs* to just enter the info instead of faffing around. Since it looks like people are on the verge of cracking what I didn't want to release I'm going to make it as safe as possible & give people a tool to use with a disclaimer that tells peeps they are about to break their GPU lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I assume the mem V is for the 770 lightning.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage/0_50
> 
> Check that thread soon, I'm writing a tool with a GUI for *all NCP4206 GPUs* to just enter the info instead of faffing around. Since it looks like people are on the verge of cracking what I didn't want to release I'm going to make it as safe as possible & give people a tool to use with a disclaimer that tells peeps they are about to break their GPU lol


Well done!








Im glad its you and not some hot headed that releases some program that does more harm than good, if its used with good sense of course!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I assume the mem V is for the 770 lightning.
> [/SPOILER]
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage/0_50
> 
> Check that thread soon, I'm writing a tool with a GUI for *all NCP4206 GPUs* to just enter the info instead of faffing around. Since it looks like people are on the verge of cracking what I didn't want to release I'm going to make it as safe as possible & give people a tool to use with a disclaimer that tells peeps they are about to break their GPU lol


Yeah, I had my doubt's about it's cross platform compatibility. The page it's self has next to ZERO data from the users so meh.

also OFF TOPIC WARNING...

Lambda-tek is now selling Ivy-Bridge-E... First retailer to bring it to market, that iv'e found.

http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?region=GB&searchString=4930k&go=go

Amazon has a listing up but not available for order yet.

Also, here's a nice story for those of us sick and tired of listening to people say "pc gaming is niche, dying, and archaic"

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2046151/report-one-pc-shooter-will-drive-800-million-in-hardware-purchases.html


----------



## szeged

still no response 13 hours after opening a paypal dispute, does this guy think that just ignoring it means he got free money? cant wait till monday when i can upgrade it to a paypal claim...


----------



## Kipsta77

Okay so set the temp target to 75c (in Precision), it's much quieter and can't notice a performance drop in games so far.

Although as I slide temp target down, power target will also go down accordingly, unless I unlink them.

Should I?


----------



## szeged

so, enough of the paypal scammer nonsense for now, i have to pretty much wait till monday anyways to do anything so it wont help to keep thinking about it









heres a new plan, since my dual system build is still in planning and most likely will be since im gonna be doing a lot of modding on it, i plan on doing a STH10 build in between to have something to do, and i wanna see your guys take on it so far, suggestions, criticisms etc etc.

here is the current planned loop, only single loop but was thinking maybe dual loop even though this will only be a two gpu set up.



this will be built in the caselabs STH10, was thinking all alphacool monsta rads, since this case can fit them lol. also, all hard acrylic tubing. probably gonna buy all ap-15s to go on the rads aswell, since the corsair sp120 quiet editions probably wont be that great for monstas.

dual loops would probably clean it up a bit with that tube routing, but ill get to that tomorrow when i have more time to do it










oh and main components would be

4770k
asus maximus vi hero (might put an extreme in, but hero for now)
2x gtx titan
16gb corsair dominator platinum 2133mhz

let me know what you guys think, and what you would like to see in the build







ill post a build log of it after im done fighting this guy for my money back.


----------



## smuca

Hello there,

I had installed the Accelero Xtreme III on my GTX Titan (Water cooler it is too complicated) and I think I had an issue with these 3 "VRMs" the temp it is too hot comparing with GPUZ, HWInfo or EVGA.

Is that ok?



Lol - "it burns" my finger (nice thermometer) while I am gaming, but looking the GPU temp it reaches 50oC

(as soon I got my laser thermometer I let you know the temps).

regards
Smuca


----------



## szeged

the gpu core temp is hitting 50c? or the vrms are hitting it? chances are the vrms might be running much hotter than the core.


----------



## smuca

How do I see the VRMs temp? since I do not have yet a laser thermometer? Is there a software/sensor for it?

regards


----------



## szeged

Youll have to get a temperature reader for it i believe, unless there is a software for it that i am unaware of lol. Good luck, hope you get it sorted out


----------



## RushiMP

Why must the ASIC lottery be so cruel. I just changed cpus and had my 80% Titan in for some testing and it does 1202/7000 all day at 1.175v.

How many cards must I buy to find her twin sister.


----------



## alucardis666

I must be the only fool on here who can't get this mod to work, after I trigger the 41 window I'm lost, can someone hold my hand and walk me through this thing plz?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You aint the only one buddy, trust me! Programming the lunar lander was probably less complicated than this mod...


----------



## alucardis666

Ya I feel ******ed...

EDIT:

FINALLY GOT IT!!!!!

Ctrl+F for settings in the doc and then paste in one of the 2 sets of lines... FRACK!!!!


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Why must the ASIC lottery be so cruel. I just changed cpus and had my 80% Titan in for some testing and it does 1202/7000 all day at 1.175v.
> 
> How many cards must I buy to find her twin sister.


Many! My 75% ASIC Titan cannot handle 1200MHz at 1.2125v. It does handle 1100 boost on stock volt tho... xD


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Check that thread soon, I'm writing a tool with a GUI for *all NCP4206 GPUs* to just enter the info instead of faffing around. Since it looks like people are on the verge of cracking what I didn't want to release I'm going to make it as safe as possible & give people a tool to use with a disclaimer that tells peeps they are about to break their GPU lol


Topman - thanks for all the work you and Skyn3t have done


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Topman - thanks for all the work you and Skyn3t have done


No problem, loads more to come yet.


----------



## Zawarudo

Since I love my titan bros:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage/0_50

First release, let me know if it's working correctly, thanks.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Hey guys.... Someone got a Titan they could throw my way? LOL!


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Why must the ASIC lottery be so cruel. I just changed cpus and had my 80% Titan in for some testing and it does 1202/7000 all day at 1.175v.
> 
> How many cards must I buy to find her twin sister.


what should I say ... my Titan, it is with asic 65.5% .... will not do overclocking records,
but no matter remains a great vga and I have fun with her ... and I'm happy too ....


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I was bored, so I slapped a block on mine today, in anticipation of my upcoming build. I tried buffing out the dull spots on both ends of the acrylic in the recessed areas, but it was hard to get into those tight areas, so as a result it didn't come out perfect. Nor did I want to run the risk of scratching it elsewhere, so I just let it be and did the install. However, what little polishing I did do made it clearer than it was before.

http://s176.photobucket.com/user/Profezzor_X/media/EKBlock.jpg.html


----------



## szeged

looks good, cant wait to see a build log if you do one.

in other news, 20 more hours until i can escalate my paypal dispute to a claim and hopefully they refund my $850









the waiting is the worst part.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1372MHz / 1952MHz --- 92.6 --- 3874*


Titans back in the lead of the water/air cooling category in valley









Now all we gotta do is get someone to come and take that 3rd place away from 780 classys as well


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titans back in the lead of the water/air cooling category in valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all we gotta do is get someone to come and take that 3rd place away from 780 classys as well


edit: answered in valley thread.

also, whats your temps like on the card when its doing the bench?


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Since I love my titan bros:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage/0_50
> 
> First release, let me know if it's working correctly, thanks.


Amazing work, thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> edit: answered in valley thread.
> 
> also, whats your temps like on the card when its doing the bench?


GPU temps as you can see are just under 40C...


----------



## Baasha

Guys, need some help here.

I just flashed my Titan SCs with the Sky3nt (1006) BIOS and the Fan seems to be adjustable ONLY to 85% and NOT 100% like mentioned(?). I just used NVFlash to flash the new BIOS but the Fan curve screen on PrecisionX shows a dotted yellow line at 85%!









Please help!


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, need some help here.
> 
> I just flashed my Titan SCs with the Sky3nt (1006) BIOS and the Fan seems to be adjustable ONLY to 85% and NOT 100% like mentioned(?). I just used NVFlash to flash the new BIOS but the Fan curve screen on PrecisionX shows a dotted yellow line at 85%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!


I am watercooling mine but i can see that the max fanspeed is indeed 85%. I havent been able to find a way to modify the bios to have the clocks i want so i do not need 3d party tools, hate em! I tried changeing clocks in Kepler Bios Tweaker but the card is still locked at stock speeds in games!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> I am watercooling mine but i can see that the max fanspeed is indeed 85%. I havent been able to find a way to modify the bios to have the clocks i want so i do not need 3d party tools, hate em! I tried changeing clocks in Kepler Bios Tweaker but the card is still locked at stock speeds in games!


Fixed now

skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 133k .zip file


skyn3t-vBios-1006

Base core clock 1006Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
Max fan speed adjustable to 100%

skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 133k .zip file


skyn3-vBios-928

Base core clock 928Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
Max fan speed adjustable to 100%


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Since I love my titan bros:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage/0_50
> 
> First release, let me know if it's working correctly, thanks.


Nice!


----------



## OccamRazor

HI guys!

The great Zawarudos has released his tool: ZawarudoABHack!
Heres the thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/released-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20
and with his permission here is his program:

ZawarudoABHack.zip 69k .zip file

And for everybodys commodity its in my SIG as well!

Cheers all

Ed

P.S. Please be careful dont go to 1.45v! from 1.40v the chances of your titan to burn are very high and REAL!
Cowie has posted as well warning everybody NOT to go to 1.45v! And believe me HE knows...

Stay Safe


----------



## Kipsta77

Anyone else getting stuttering in BF3 with 320.x drivers??


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Fixed now
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 133k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-1006
> 
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip 133k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3-vBios-928
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%


Thanks!
What bios tool do you recommend to modify the clocks speeds? Seems like Kepler Bios Tweaker won't work. Thanks agian for your awesome bios!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Time for a new Power Supply. With the Skyn3t Bios, my psu has been shutting off. Flashed back to stock Bios until New PSU arrives.


----------



## DonPablo83

hey folks. just a quick one i haven't been on for a little while and i thought i might throw this out there. I modded my titan bios to SVL7 a few days ago, my maximum voltage since then has been 1.21v.. for some weird reason, today i noticed that my voltage is capable of reaching 1.275v... my concern is damaging my cards (currently running on air, still waiting for the rest of my cooling parts to come in). any thoughts? much appreciated! thanks guys!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> hey folks. just a quick one i haven't been on for a little while and i thought i might throw this out there. I modded my titan bios to SVL7 a few days ago, my maximum voltage since then has been 1.21v.. for some weird reason, today i noticed that my voltage is capable of reaching 1.275v... my concern is damaging my cards (currently running on air, still waiting for the rest of my cooling parts to come in). any thoughts? much appreciated! thanks guys!


I personally wouldn't run past 1.212 on air... In what program did you find 1.275?

Also, can anyone remind me of what the stock bios max voltage is? 1187?


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I personally wouldn't run past 1.212 on air... In what program did you find 1.275?
> 
> Also, can anyone remind me of what the stock bios max voltage is? 1187?


ocguru 2 (gigabyte)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I personally wouldn't run past 1.212 on air... In what program did you find 1.275?
> 
> Also, can anyone remind me of what the stock bios max voltage is? 1187?


Yes it its, its the 1,212v - (LLC value) +- 0.025v = 1.187v

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> hey folks. just a quick one i haven't been on for a little while and i thought i might throw this out there. I modded my titan bios to SVL7 a few days ago, my maximum voltage since then has been 1.21v.. for some weird reason, today i noticed that my voltage is capable of reaching 1.275v... my concern is damaging my cards (currently running on air, still waiting for the rest of my cooling parts to come in). any thoughts? much appreciated! thanks guys!


Try another program to see if its a fluke reading or actually you have a problem in the voltage regulator caused by unknown reasons, normally the readings are supplied and monitored by the nvidia drivers, with the AB hack you take partial control of the NCP4206 voltage regulator.
Now if you dont have the hack installed, theres no way those values can be, unless theres a problem in your hardware but i believe its only a missreading in your OC gigabyte program!
Try AB, precisiion or nvidia inspector, and do a driver clean reinstall before anything and check voltages again, it could be a driver problem also!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Thx Ed!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thx Ed!


You know me my Friend! Always there for you!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## DonPablo83

it was a fluke, i did play marvel heroes for a few minutes and the temp went up to 93c in minutes, usually doesn't go past 85c. restarted and then the max voltage values are back to 1.21v.. very strange.


----------



## EliteReplay

Any one here with a 4770k paired with a TItan? wanna know your GPU usage in BF3 thanks!!!


----------



## Alatar

I have my Titan in my 4770K system atm. No BF3 installed but I might do that later today since I need to install it anyway.


----------



## smuca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smuca*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I had installed the Accelero Xtreme III on my GTX Titan (Water cooler it is too complicated) and I think I had an issue with these 3 "VRMs" the temp it is too hot comparing with GPUZ, HWInfo or EVGA.
> 
> Is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - "it burns" my finger (nice thermometer) while I am gaming, but looking the GPU temp it reaches 50oC
> 
> (as soon I got my laser thermometer I let you know the temps).
> 
> regards
> Smuca


Hello there,

Finally I got a temp reader (fluke).

What I did, I played BF3 Ultra settings for 10 minutes - with stock Fan (EVGA software), I got:

105oC on PCB where the VRMs are
70oC on PCB where GPU is
and 50oC on EVGA software

When I set the Fan Curve (the fan speed reachs 56%) it decreases 10oC for item.

Should I worry about the 105 / 110oC on VRM?

Regards


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smuca*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Finally I got a temp reader (fluke).
> 
> What I did, I played BF3 Ultra settings for 10 minutes - with stock Fan (EVGA software), I got:
> 
> 105oC on PCB where the VRMs are
> 70oC on PCB where GPU is
> and 50oC on EVGA software
> 
> When I set the Fan Curve (the fan speed reachs 56%) it decreases 10oC for item.
> 
> Should I worry about the 105 / 110oC on VRM?
> 
> Regards


Yes, Those temps will kill your card extremely fast. Do not over volt your card unless you have active cooling on your VRMs


----------



## ledzepp3

Hey guys







for the sound level on a Titan (stock cooler), what would you compare the noise levels at idle and at load? Is there a way to reduce said noise levels without water cooling?

Thanks,
-Zepp


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I have my Titan in my 4770K system atm. No BF3 installed but I might do that later today since I need to install it anyway.


thanks... let me know please your GPU usage... if is not to much to ask can u do that Test with Hwinfo? and No OC on the CPU thanks!


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the sound level on a Titan (stock cooler), what would you compare the noise levels at idle and at load? Is there a way to reduce said noise levels without water cooling?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Zepp


The Titan has one of the best coolers that have ever existed in my opinion. At full tilt it is fairly audible, nothing i would call too loud. At idle you can't even hear the card, same with general gaming, the card stay pretty damn quiet.


----------



## ledzepp3

Doesn't GPU boost also have the ability to keep the noise/ temps down?

-Zepp


----------



## skyn3t

What a good felling for all. Titan owners


----------



## Lukas026

may I ask you guys what manufacturer would you recommend for a Titan ? I am living in Czech Republic and EVGA cards a little more expensive but still I realy like their support...

also is there any chance that some companies use chips with higher ASICs or it is just all a pure silicon lottery ? I mean are SC version from EVGA or AMP from ZOTAC binned ?

Thanks and one more hint: nice card you got there Alatar







damn I want something like that in my hands !


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> may I ask you guys what manufacturer would you recommend for a Titan ? I am living in Czech Republic and EVGA cards a little more expensive but still I realy like their support...
> 
> also is there any chance that some companies use chips with higher ASICs or it is just all a pure silicon lottery ? I mean are SC version from EVGA or AMP from ZOTAC binned ?
> 
> Thanks and one more hint: nice card you got there Alatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn I want something like that in my hands !


None of them is binned. It's all just silicon lottery. EVGA does offer stellar support though.


----------



## ChronoBodi

is Tri-Sli ok on slots 1, 5, and 7? Well, according to this Gigabyte mobo:


Here's current setup (pic is old because there's AX1200i, so cabling is cleaner now:


So is it valid to run that tri-sli config, if so, what SLI bridges are needed? Some 120mm flexible plus short ones?


----------



## Panther Al

From what I see, no worries, tri is fine. The Mobo should have come with a three way bridge, so that shouldn't be an issue either. If, however you don't have it anymore, ebay is a pretty good place to look for one, shouldn't be hard to find nor expensive.


----------



## OccamRazor

With Zawarudo´s program got a very nice OC [email protected](LLC disabled) SLI paired with my dellided [email protected], played Metro LL for almost an hour, everything butter smooth!










And thank you Zawarudo for your effort!
You did well my Friend!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Baasha

Hey guys just installed Sky3nt's BIOS (1006 version) last night. Thanks to OccamRazor for the Fan fix it's working fine now.

The only issue I have is, like the TI Bios, I keep having to reset the voltage every time I want to OC the cards!









Before (baasha.rom BIOS), I could set the OC, click on Apply and it would automatically boost to 1.212V across all 4 cards. Now, I set the OC profile and click Apply but the voltage is still "stock". I keep having to adjust the slider which gets annoying and cumbersome each time.

Can someone tell me whether something is wrong with the BIOS or is that the way it works? I would just like to set the OC and click Apply and have it at 1.212V.

Please HELP!


----------



## raonxwxo

I see doing a pair of flashes in the near future. If it's anywhere near as easy as it was to flash my Lightnings then I'm in thumb.gif

Still wondering about the hardware though. Even with a BIOS flash, the 670s and 680s were all limited to 1.212v no matter what the BIOS said. So...hopefully that's not the case with Titan.


----------



## raonxwxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is Tri-Sli ok on slots 1, 5, and 7? Well, according to this Gigabyte mobo:
> 
> 
> Here's current setup (pic is old because there's AX1200i, so cabling is cleaner now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it valid to run that tri-sli config, if so, what SLI bridges are needed? Some 120mm flexible plus short ones?


I see doing a pair of flashes in the near future. If it's anywhere near as easy as it was to flash my Lightnings then I'm in thumb.gif

Still wondering about the hardware though. Even with a BIOS flash, the 670s and 680s were all limited to 1.212v no matter what the BIOS said. So...hopefully that's not the case with Titan.


----------



## smuca

Thanks,

I have changed the heat pipes for another ones bigger, and now with all settings in ultra, it stays at 95oC (VRM).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hey guys just installed Sky3nt's BIOS (1006 version) last night. Thanks to OccamRazor for the Fan fix it's working fine now.
> 
> The only issue I have is, like the TI Bios, I keep having to reset the voltage every time I want to OC the cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before (baasha.rom BIOS), I could set the OC, click on Apply and it would automatically boost to 1.212V across all 4 cards. Now, I set the OC profile and click Apply but the voltage is still "stock". I keep having to adjust the slider which gets annoying and cumbersome each time.
> 
> Can someone tell me whether something is wrong with the BIOS or is that the way it works? I would just like to set the OC and click Apply and have it at 1.212V.
> 
> Please HELP!


Hi Baasha!

Just create 2 profiles in AB, 1 with the clocks and volts you want and then press the numbers in the lower left corner after profile and another with everything stock!
Use 1 to game and another for desktop use! thats what i have right now!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi Baasha!
> 
> Just create 2 profiles in AB, 1 with the clocks and volts you want and then press the numbers in the lower left corner after profile and another with everything stock!
> Use 1 to game and another for desktop use! thats what i have right now!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Hi,

I'm using PrecisionX so it should still work the same right? I have one profile for "stock" settings and another for OC. The voltage will automatically adjust to 1.212V when I click "Apply" on that OC profile? If so, sweet!


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Titans back in the lead of the water/air cooling category in valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all we gotta do is get someone to come and take that 3rd place away from 780 classys as well


Man I tried my hardest and even though I have the EK-FC block, I didn't have the minerals to put the volts higher than 1.35v (1.375v effective). 1359Mhz core and 1759Mhz mem

I have a decent Titan but not good enough to take those 780's


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hey guys just installed Sky3nt's BIOS (1006 version) last night. Thanks to OccamRazor for the Fan fix it's working fine now.
> 
> The only issue I have is, like the TI Bios, I keep having to reset the voltage every time I want to OC the cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before (baasha.rom BIOS), I could set the OC, click on Apply and it would automatically boost to 1.212V across all 4 cards. Now, I set the OC profile and click Apply but the voltage is still "stock". I keep having to adjust the slider which gets annoying and cumbersome each time.
> 
> Can someone tell me whether something is wrong with the BIOS or is that the way it works? I would just like to set the OC and click Apply and have it at 1.212V.
> 
> Please HELP!


Make sure you have MSIAB set to boot on startup, this should allow it to boot with w/e settings were set when the system was shut down.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I have a decent Titan but not good enough to take those 780's


That statement is kind of pathetic isn't? Nvidia crippled the Titan so much that the 780 can out do it. That should never be the case when both are overclocked to the max. Such a shame.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That statement is kind of pathetic isn't? Nvidia crippled the Titan so much that the 780 can out do it. That should never be the case when both are overclocked to the max. Such a shame.


I wouldn't go that far but do know what you are saying. It is a shame but clock for clock, the Titan still rules


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That statement is kind of pathetic isn't? Nvidia crippled the Titan so much that the 780 can out do it. That should never be the case when both are overclocked to the max. Such a shame.


I think it's all down to the classified 780s. If there was a classy Titan, my god it would destroy the 780s


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I wouldn't go that far but do know what you are saying. It is a shame but clock for clock, the Titan still rules


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I think it's all down to the classified 780s. If there was a classy Titan, my god it would destroy the 780s


Yes, I know this. But Nvidia has castrated the Titan when it is undoubtedly the king and flagship of Nvidia's lineup. All we can go off is what is on the market and the fact that Nvidia will not let its partners make a custom Titan is asinine.

I am still upset that I bought into Nvidia hype about the Titan. The 780 should not even be close as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yes, I know this. But Nvidia has castrated the Titan when it is undoubtedly the king and flagship of Nvidia's lineup. All we can go off is what is on the market and the fact that Nvidia will not let its partners make a custom Titan is asinine.
> 
> I am still upset that I bought into Nvidia hype about the Titan. The 780 should not even be close as far as I am concerned.


Yeah I had a Titan too. I jumped ship 2 days before the 780 release and managed to get a 780 and a WC block and have like £150 left over after I sold the Titan.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Yeah I had a Titan too. I jumped ship 2 days before the 780 release and managed to get a 780 and a WC block and have like £150 left over after I sold the Titan.


I had my Titan for a little over 4 months and ended up only losing about $120 selling. I had originally sold it back when the 780 launched, but with the buyer seeming extremely flaky, I decided against the sell. Then when the Classy launched, I found a better buyer and the rest is history.


----------



## Jpmboy

Again... At higher resolution is where they separate in benches and real use... Still not seeing the 780s at the top of any higher res benches.

1080 is over. Yesterday.


----------



## skupples

Single 780's are scoring ~40-50fps max in 1440p it seems.

20 Cial00 i7 960 GTX 780 54.6 2285 7585

21 Kane2207 i7 2600k GTX Titan 51.2

Not much data on it here... Maybe more on HWbot.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That statement is kind of pathetic isn't? Nvidia crippled the Titan so much that the 780 can out do it. That should never be the case when both are overclocked to the max. Such a shame.


The voltages needed on the classys to beat Titans aren't useful for 24/7 operation.


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The voltages needed on the classys to beat Titans aren't useful for 24/7 operation.


Definitely true statement. I have to literally push my reference 780 to the absolute limit to get 1480MHz. Where classys have an easier time of it it's still high enough to ruin cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Single 780's are scoring ~40-50fps max in 1440p it seems
> 20Cial00i7 960GTX 78054.622857585
> 21Kane2207i7 2600kGTX Titan51.2
> Not much data on it here... Maybe more on HWbot.


You're right... I didn't scroll down far enough..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With Zawarudo´s program got a very nice OC [email protected](LLC disabled) SLI paired with my dellided [email protected], played Metro LL for almost an hour, everything butter smooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you Zawarudo for your effort!
> You did well my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Nice! Do you have an IR thermo or anything to check the VRM temps? They will be the main thing to keep any eye on when going for long gaming sessions when overvolted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Man I tried my hardest and even though I have the EK-FC block, I didn't have the minerals to put the volts higher than 1.35v (1.375v effective). 1359Mhz core and 1759Mhz mem
> 
> I have a decent Titan but not good enough to take those 780's


You can still take most 780s, at that point it is pretty much just the ones with great memory clocks that are keeping ahead of you. With a heck of a lot more corespeed...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Definitely true statement. I have to literally push my reference 780 to the absolute limit to get 1480MHz. Where classys have an easier time of it it's still high enough to ruin cards.


Yes, they can handle the extra voltage easier with less risk of a blown mosfet, but the gpu core is still running with all the extra juice. Benchies are over pretty quick & not too bad, running daily with the extra juice would take it's toll.


----------



## skupples

I'm way more worried about my truly game stable OC's then what valley calls "stable"

buut, i'm not much of a bencher... I only bench for stability check, and comparison.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm way more worried about my truly game stable OC's then what valley calls "stable"
> 
> buut, i'm not much of a bencher... I only bench for stability check, and comparison.


I hear that. I love benching and try to squeeze every ounce out of my system but gaming is the main priority and that is where I have the most fun


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Any one here with a 4770k paired with a TItan? wanna know your GPU usage in BF3 thanks!!!


anyone willing to help?
im sure if it was me talking bad about the titan... i would have 1 thousand quote already


----------



## szeged

sigh paypal told me i have to recheck wednesday to escalate my dispute to a claim, even though they told me monday i could do it last time i asked them...zzzz... this is getting very frustrating.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The voltages needed on the classys to beat Titans aren't useful for 24/7 operation.


Very true, did not think of that. Still disappointing that there are not Classified or Lightning Titans.

And no FTW your Titan does not count!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice! Do you have an IR thermo or anything to check the VRM temps? They will be the main thing to keep any eye on when going for long gaming sessions when overvolted.


Hey FtW420, how things? Good i hope my Friend! (you know what i mean)








I have the EK full blocks XXL with backplate installed on my titans, i dont think theres a way to check temps like that,
I dont know but i recall seeing somewhere a AB screenshot with VRM temp readings, are they possible in out titans?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very true, did not think of that. Still disappointing that there are not Classified or Lightning Titans.
> 
> And no FTW your Titan does not count!


Yeah, after turning it into the Titan FtW it isn't quite a Titan anymore








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice! Do you have an IR thermo or anything to check the VRM temps? They will be the main thing to keep any eye on when going for long gaming sessions when overvolted.
> ink ther
> I have the EK full blocks XXL with backplate installed on my titans, i dont think theres a way to check temps like that,
> I dont know but i recall seeing somewhere a AB screenshot with VRM temp readings, are they possible in out titans?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> I should have checked the sig, forgot you had the EK blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the titans have a sensor for the fet temps, but with those blocks they shouldn't get too much warmer than the cores.
> Never hurts to check, but not crucial unless really pushing on air.
Click to expand...


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Finally Finished my watercooling build: Two SC Titans Cooled buy a single phobya xtreme 200 Rad, EK Blocks/Backplates and EK 2.2 dual bay Res/Pump. Surprisingly temps don't budge over 40-42 degrees playing BF3 or looped heaven bench maxed out @2560x1440, so i'm happy with these results, although the tubing and rad get very toasty... Cpu is cooled by a kit from Ek.

[IMG


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Finally Finished my watercooling build: Two SC Titans Cooled buy a single phobya xtreme 200 Rad, EK Blocks/Backplates and EK 2.2 dual bay Res/Pump. Surprisingly temps don't budge over 40-42 degrees playing BF3 or looped heaven bench maxed out @2560x1440, so i'm happy with these results, although the tubing and rad get very toasty... Cpu is cooled by a kit from Ek.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice! +1

How did you like working with the norprene? Iv'e been thinking about using it in my rebuild... What brand/type did you use?


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Oh its much much nicer to work with than that 16mm/10mm 3/8 x 5/8 primochill stuff, its EK's own stuff, cam with the CPU cooling kit I ordered from them :0 Oh and bitspower fittings are much easier to tighten down over the EK ones but i think the EK one look nice.


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Doesn't GPU boost also have the ability to keep the noise/ temps down?
> 
> -Zepp


Yup! You can lower the temp target to make it even quieter and cooler.



I have mine set on 75c. Really quiet, and can't notice any performance change during gaming


----------



## dpoverlord

Curious update. Have an opportunity to get 2-3 more 30" monitors on craigslist. Currently 3 Titans.

Thoughts on my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20750330
Quote:


> Yeah it's funny I have the 3930K and RIVE but I have not installed it yet. Waiting to unload and have free time. In my opinion I would have been better off selling my third titan. Still doing that but, when I install the 3930 / RIVE would be interesting to see the difference.
> 
> However, the TITAN is really king at the high resolutions. Friends are trying to convince me to buy 3 more 30" monitors to put above my current. I am considering it but that is really overkill. The only benefit would be for movies. Watching a game on 3 30" monitors...
> 
> *Thats a resolution of 15,360 x 3200. Bit overkill no?*


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Curious update. Have an opportunity to get 2-3 more 30" monitors on craigslist. Currently 3 Titans.
> 
> Thoughts on my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/100_100#post_20750330


No such thing as overkill and you will need the 6GB of VRAM to cope with that spec and for high details in games, 3 Titans as a minimum. I would love to see that set-up


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> No such thing as overkill and you will need the 6GB of VRAM to cope with that spec and for high details in games, 3 Titans as a minimum. I would love to see that set-up


Other thing that is bothering me though. How in the hell would I set those babies up on top of three 30" also, I am debating if it made sense to upgrade the I7-930 / X58-ud5 rev 2 / 6GB of ram to an I7-4930K + RIVE + 32GB Ram. I read the anandtech bench and the i7-990X was a few % points off and would it help really that much? We can say though that I would most likely be able to play movies better if I got 3 more screens up top no?

Let me know your opinion also if you could here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1425669/i7-930-to-3930k-to-4930k-whats-the-point-thread/0_100#post_20773582


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Other thing that is bothering me though. How in the hell would I set those babies up on top of three 30" also, I am debating if it made sense to upgrade the I7-930 / X58-ud5 rev 2 / 6GB of ram to an I7-4930K + RIVE + 32GB Ram. I read the anandtech bench and the i7-990X was a few % points off and would it help really that much? We can say though that I would most likely be able to play movies better if I got 3 more screens up top no?
> 
> Let me know your opinion also if you could here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1425669/i7-930-to-3930k-to-4930k-whats-the-point-thread/0_100#post_20773582


Having looked at your setup, it does look like it would be a pain. I would normally say wall mount the top 3 or even 6 monitors but I see you are not close to a wall, so that rules that out. You can get a triple monitor stand and these guys custom make, so I am sure if you told them what you want, they could sort something out. All of this of course is assuming that your monitors have vesa mounts on them?

As for the CPUs, I would say going from a 3930K to a 4930K isn't worth it. The RIVE is a great board and I use its lower brother (RIVF). If you was going from a I7-930 to a 4930K, you would see the benefit but not from a 3930K (unless you are big into benching).

Hope that helps a little


----------



## ChronoBodi

the only real upgrade to a 3930k is the Haswell-E 8-core... when that comes, and hopefully a 5930k price point... then again it's not the same boost as 6 was over 4 cores... like, 50% better in that case, but 3930k to 5930k is only 25% better core-wise. But still......


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Finally Finished my watercooling build: Two SC Titans Cooled buy a single phobya xtreme 200 Rad, EK Blocks/Backplates and EK 2.2 dual bay Res/Pump. Surprisingly temps don't budge over 40-42 degrees playing BF3 or looped heaven bench maxed out @2560x1440, so i'm happy with these results, although the tubing and rad get very toasty... Cpu is cooled by a kit from Ek.


no way









4770k here @ 4700 @ 1,33Volt
2 Titans in SLI @ 1100 @ stock 1.15Volt

Cooling:

Mora 3 Pro with 4 x 180 Phobya PLUS 200 Phobya Extreme with 180 Phobya

idle water: 24°
extreme heavy load water: 39° (roomtemp this time was 30°)
normal gaming load ~ 700Watts, in BF3 too resulting in 35° water after 3 maps - which means 40°-42° on the cards
with THAT cooling

no way that your 200 rad is cooling your titans
my 680 lightning was cooled with the same configuration as you have right now - it reached 70° on the gpu and 45° the water itself (room 25°)
so this rad will not in any way cool your titans to that temperatures?!

maybe if you let both on stock settings and limit frames to 45


----------



## skupples

PARTYYY!!!! 4930k hits shelves.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116939

And EVGA released a case that looks like Prodigy and Apple had a baby, and they called it the hadron.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PARTYYY!!!! 4930k hits shelves.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116939
> 
> And EVGA released a case that looks like Prodigy and Apple had a baby, and they called it the hadron.


Not badly priced but not the upgrade I wanted









I was expecting that Hadron case to be round/circular in respect to the LHC but it looks quite dull... My thoughts anyways.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Other thing that is bothering me though. How in the hell would I set those babies up on top of three 30" also, I am debating if it made sense to upgrade the I7-930 / X58-ud5 rev 2 / 6GB of ram to an I7-4930K + RIVE + 32GB Ram. I read the anandtech bench and the i7-990X was a few % points off and would it help really that much? We can say though that I would most likely be able to play movies better if I got 3 more screens up top no?
> 
> Let me know your opinion also if you could here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1425669/i7-930-to-3930k-to-4930k-whats-the-point-thread/0_100#post_20773582


wait what? can you even run 6 monitors at once?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Having looked at your setup, it does look like it would be a pain. I would normally say wall mount the top 3 or even 6 monitors but I see you are not close to a wall, so that rules that out. You can get a triple monitor stand and these guys custom make, so I am sure if you told them what you want, they could sort something out. All of this of course is assuming that your monitors have vesa mounts on them?
> 
> As for the CPUs, I would say going from a 3930K to a 4930K isn't worth it. The RIVE is a great board and I use its lower brother (RIVF). If you was going from a I7-930 to a 4930K, you would see the benefit but not from a 3930K (unless you are big into benching).
> 
> Hope that helps a little


I am still on the i7-930, I never opened up the 3930K and it's withen the 30 days so I can exchange it.

The thing boys....

I keep:
Asus RIVE, exchange 3930K for 4930K, keep 32GB ram, Creative Zxr

Or I return it all for credit and use my i7-930 O/C to 4.3GHZ

Is it beneficial to upgrade really is the question. Will I see that HUGE of a benefit otherwise wait for a better chipset / CPU


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am still on the i7-930, I never opened up the 3930K and it's withen the 30 days so I can exchange it.
> 
> The thing boys....
> 
> I keep:
> Asus RIVE, exchange 3930K for 4930K, keep 32GB ram, Creative Zxr
> 
> Or I return it all for credit and use my i7-930 O/C to 4.3GHZ
> 
> Is it beneficial to upgrade really is the question. Will I see that HUGE of a benefit otherwise wait for a better chipset / CPU


If you are still running 3 Titans, you will see a huge improvement upgrading your CPU!


----------



## alancsalt

One year to go to see if Haswell-E is just an incremental change like Socket 1150 Haswell.......
If you had a 970, 980, 980X or 990X I might say don't change ....... and 4930K vs 3930k may not be worthwhile on current bench results...
Maybe a new bios will make it so, maybe not...
But going from a 930 to a 3930K, I'd say you'll notice a difference.... especially with multi GPUs....


----------



## ChronoBodi

Eff it, i'm going Tri Sli, do i put the 3rd Titan under the 2nd Titan?

it's the fastest way to do it, considering the wireless card blocks the usual 1+3+5 setup, so i'm doing a 1+5+7 setup... does a 4-way sli bridge work in that case?

And guys, i have AX1200i, it's not the wimpy TX750v2 anymore.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One year to go to see if Haswell-E is just an incremental change like Socket 1150 Haswell.......
> If you had a 970, 980, 980X or 990X I might say don't change ....... and 4930K vs 3930k may not be worthwhile on current bench results...
> Maybe a new bios will make it so, maybe not...
> But going from a 930 to a 3930K, I'd say you'll notice a difference.... especially with multi GPUs....


So basically return the cpu and go from i7-930 to 4930K... Weird since I am running the i7-930 at 4.3GHZ was really thinking I may not see any difference


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So basically return the cpu and go from i7-930 to 4930K... Weird since I am running the i7-930 at 4.3GHZ was really thinking I may not see any difference


SLI Titans will bottleneck at that speed on a 930 - TriSLI will deffo Bottleneck. I had to get to 4.4 on a 3930K to remove the bottleneck on SLI Titans.


----------



## Creator

I want a second Titan SO BAD now that voltage control is available. What is wrong with me? I just financed a car, though I did pay over 1/3 up front! But I has more monies left over than I thought! I swear... sometimes I think being a computer enthusiast is a disease.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So basically return the cpu and go from i7-930 to 4930K... Weird since I am running the i7-930 at 4.3GHZ was really thinking I may not see any difference


Since you didn´t open the 3930k I would exchange it for the 4930k. It is a worth upgrade coming from the i7-930.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So basically return the cpu and go from i7-930 to 4930K... Weird since I am running the i7-930 at 4.3GHZ was really thinking I may not see any difference


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> SLI Titans will bottleneck at that speed on a 930 - TriSLI will deffo Bottleneck. I had to get to 4.4 on a 3930K to remove the bottleneck on SLI Titans.


I'm ever so slightly worried about the watercooled OC potential of ivy-e, but we will all know soon enough. Plenty of reviews should pop up in the next week.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm ever so slightly worried about the watercooled OC potential of ivy-e, but we will all know soon enough. Plenty of reviews should pop up in the next week.


reports say it does not OC as well as SB but at this point we don´t known. Probably BIOS improvement will allow higher OCs. But some reports at RIVE thread indicates that the same board/system have the SB at 5.125 ghz while ive-e only reach 4.7ghz. But guess what, physics score on both (firestrike) gives ~the same number. I think was Mydog post over there....


----------



## szeged

well...since we did about 4 months of over time, and finished the jobsite about 2 months in advance, our company got about a 2mil bonus for finishing early....our bosses decided to split the money among themselves, and lay all the workers off to be able to afford it their self raise. Dont you just love your work sometimes? two+ months of nothing to do except wait for the phone call saying they got more work.

what a wonderful week, scammed on ebay, now laid off. next im gonna blow up all my titans or something, then go outside and get hit by a plane.


----------



## skupples

=(


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well...since we did about 4 months of over time, and finished the jobsite about 2 months in advance, our company got about a 2mil bonus for finishing early....our bosses decided to split the money among themselves, and lay all the workers off to be able to afford it their self raise. Dont you just love your work sometimes? two+ months of nothing to do except wait for the phone call saying they got more work.
> 
> what a wonderful week, scammed on ebay, now laid off. next im gonna blow up all my titans or something, then go outside and get hit by a plane.


Sounds about right in the states now. Sorry to hear.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well...since we did about 4 months of over time, and finished the jobsite about 2 months in advance, our company got about a 2mil bonus for finishing early....our bosses decided to split the money among themselves, and lay all the workers off to be able to afford it their self raise. Dont you just love your work sometimes? two+ months of nothing to do except wait for the phone call saying they got more work.
> 
> what a wonderful week, scammed on ebay, now laid off. next im gonna blow up all my titans or something, then go outside and get hit by a plane.












That is messed up...


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well...since we did about 4 months of over time, and finished the jobsite about 2 months in advance, our company got about a 2mil bonus for finishing early....our bosses decided to split the money among themselves, and lay all the workers off to be able to afford it their self raise. Dont you just love your work sometimes? two+ months of nothing to do except wait for the phone call saying they got more work.
> 
> what a wonderful week, scammed on ebay, now laid off. next im gonna blow up all my titans or something, then go outside and get hit by a plane.


That sux bud


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well...since we did about 4 months of over time, and finished the jobsite about 2 months in advance, our company got about a 2mil bonus for finishing early....our bosses decided to split the money among themselves, and lay all the workers off to be able to afford it their self raise. Dont you just love your work sometimes? two+ months of nothing to do except wait for the phone call saying they got more work.
> 
> what a wonderful week, scammed on ebay, now laid off. next im gonna blow up all my titans or something, then go outside and get hit by a plane.


Im sorry to hear that bro but cheer up, there was a storm today in your life but tomorrow is another day and the sun will be shinning!








*If not we all go to Canada and beat the crap out of the guy that ripped you off!!!!!*


















Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *If not we all go to Canada and beat the crap out of the guy that ripped you off!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


i have the time to now









have to wait till tomorrow to find out if paypal will refund me.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have the time to now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to wait till tomorrow to find out if paypal will refund me.


Damn let us know if you need any help! Although I live across the Pacific but I'll be glad to render any form of assistance.


----------



## szeged

oh and since its pretty much determined this d bag is trying to scam me now, every watch out for whosthebossmona on ebay.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im sorry to hear that bro but cheer up, there was a storm today in your life but tomorrow is another day and the sun will be shinning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If not we all go to Canada and beat the crap out of the guy that ripped you off!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Unfortunately something would have to show up to get an address from. whosthebossmona won't be in the phone book...


----------



## szeged

i *should* get my money back from paypal really though, the case is basically this

Said he would ship it on wednesday, never got tracking info, paypal auto tracking info never came up, he started ignoring all emails from me, ignoring the paypal dispute as well.

basically my word vs his no word, if paypal sides with him ill be very, very shocked.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i *should* get my money back from paypal really though, the case is basically this
> 
> Said he would ship it on wednesday, never got tracking info, paypal auto tracking info never came up, he started ignoring all emails from me, ignoring the paypal dispute as well.
> 
> basically my word vs his no word, if paypal sides with him ill be very, very shocked.


Paypal figures stuff like this into its budget. I don't know the technical term for it, but they basically write XXXXX$$ amount of money into the budget as a guaranteed loss from XXXXX type of theft.

You should have no problem getting your money back from paypal, it may just take 5-6 business years.

My New Avatar is amazing i know. You don't need to say anything.

#growuptobejohnmcafee


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well...since we did about 4 months of over time, and finished the jobsite about 2 months in advance, our company got about a 2mil bonus for finishing early....our bosses decided to split the money among themselves, and lay all the workers off to be able to afford it their self raise. Dont you just love your work sometimes? two+ months of nothing to do except wait for the phone call saying they got more work.
> 
> what a wonderful week, scammed on ebay, now laid off. next im gonna blow up all my titans or something, then go outside and get hit by a plane.


Sorry to hear that brother. But look on the positive side. You will get your money back from paypal (I believe) and you certainly don´t need to blow off one of your cards, just be careful for a while since negative vibrations come in waves....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Paypal figures stuff like this into its budget. I don't know the technical term for it, but they basically write XXXXX$$ amount of money into the budget as a guaranteed loss from XXXXX type of theft.
> 
> You should have no problem getting your money back from paypal, it may just take 5-6 business years.
> 
> My New Avatar is amazing i know. You don't need to say anything.
> 
> #growuptobejohnmcafee


Lol, after that video, you can't help but like the guy. That was all kinds of awesome!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i *should* get my money back from paypal really though, the case is basically this
> 
> Said he would ship it on wednesday, never got tracking info, paypal auto tracking info never came up, he started ignoring all emails from me, ignoring the paypal dispute as well.
> 
> basically my word vs his no word, if paypal sides with him ill be very, very shocked.


Well i had something similar happened to me, i bought my first titan to someone here in OCN and i payed by wire as i trusted the person, days passed by and nothing, he answered very scarcely
and im sorry to say it but at a point i thought the guy had ripped me off but the problem was USPS had no tracking overseas and on top of it the parcel got held up in customs both in the US and in my country, so i got the package almost 3 weeks later!








(Now to think of it why dont i have a traders +1?







grrrrr....)
Anyway i have nothing bad to say of the person in question, only that i wish all the best to him as i know he has been through a rough patch in his life!
All the best to you my friend!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

EVGA GTX Titan for 550 on Chicago Craigslist. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> EVGA GTX Titan for 550 on Chicago Craigslist. Sounds too good to be true.


chicago, you better bring 10 friends who are well armed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, after that video, you can't help but like the guy. That was all kinds of awesome!


Hey Bro whats up?








That situation yesterday its solved, i proudly can say i have an Overclocked Account!









Thanks for your help!

Ed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Bro whats up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That situation yesterday its solved, i proudly can say i have an Overclocked Account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Ed


Nice, I figured it was probably something simple that didn't get changed when OCN was making the switch.


----------



## dpoverlord

Now I just need to get my rep up so I can unload the old system! Thanks for the help guys, I went to the store and they did not have the 4930K in stock, so will have to wait until they do. Newegg is only charging $10 more for the 4930K over the 3930k


----------



## skupples

Sigh, Asus goes and releases a new x79 deluxe... Now IDK if I want to buy EVGA dark... The x79 is gold, BUT it has the non-elcheepo style of PCI-E slots that I like... The Dark uses the crappy side clip style.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sigh, Asus goes and releases a new x79 deluxe... Now IDK if I want to buy EVGA dark... The x79 is gold, BUT it has the non-elcheepo style of PCI-E slots that I like... The Dark uses the crappy side clip style.


Imagine this with a couple Titans


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Imagine this with a couple Titans


Jeez, I'd buy that in a heart beat.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Imagine this with a couple Titans


Where/when is it coming out.

I'm imagining it with 3 titans. No more, no less.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Where/when is it coming out.
> 
> I'm imagining it with 3 titans. No more, no less.


http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/

More info to be revealed tonight.


----------



## szeged

i might have to grab a 4930k now just for the hell of it, i was considering one a while ago but seeing the 2 to 5% increase of my 3930k i was gonna wait for haswell e lol. but this board....this board changes things.

unemployment checks here i come!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/261852013/rampage-motherboards/rampage-iv-black-edition-the-ultimate-lga2011-motherboard/
> 
> More info to be revealed tonight.


WooT. They already dropped one board today.

I'm so glad I didn't pull the trigger this AM.









Edit: I just wanna know if it has a PLX chip.


----------



## exyia

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I just got my RIVE in the mail today

maybe I should return it......arghhhhhh i've always wanted them to do an all black version


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> WooT. They already dropped one board today.
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't pull the trigger this AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just wanna know if it has a PLX chip.


WAIT..... Let me get this straight.... I should return my Creative Zxr Asus RIVE ASAP and just get this board as this is a lot better than what is currently out there no?


----------



## skupples

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/

Lian li makes a no PCB dual PSU adapter as well... Think I like this much better then the Molex/pcb one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> WAIT..... Let me get this straight.... I should return my Creative Zxr Asus RIVE ASAP and just get this board as this is a lot better than what is currently out there no?


My "not pulling the trigger" comment was more of me patting my self on the back for not impulse buying a board.

I couldn't tell you a single thing better about this from it's little brother yet(besides what's in the two paragraphs on the asus forum)... I just know that it's black.









all black mobo w/ tygon sounds epic, with the right lighting.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5637/
> 
> Lian li makes a no PCB dual PSU adapter as well... Think I like this much better then the Molex/pcb one.
> My "not pulling the trigger" comment was more of me patting my self on the back for not impulse buying a board.
> 
> I couldn't tell you a single thing better about this from it's little brother yet(besides what's in the two paragraphs on the asus forum)... I just know that it's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all black mobo w/ tygon sounds epic, with the right lighting.


I'm so glad I didn't get the RIVE lol.
I gotta say I really Like the look of my UP4.


----------



## RushiMP

Anyone have their Titan downclock to 575 mhz and become unresponsive to AB / Precision. I have had it happen to me several times and the only fix seems to be to reload the modded Bios.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Anyone have their Titan downclock to 575 mhz and become unresponsive to AB / Precision. I have had it happen to me several times and the only fix seems to be to reload the modded Bios.


Yeah, this happens to me after enabling/disabling SLI on Nividia control panel without a restart.

For example, If you flash the cards, you need to enable SLI and restart.

Try Flashing the modded Bios, reinstall drivers, enable SLI and restart.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Its A seperate loop to the CPU and yes that is my temps, they Idle at 24 degrees too. The gpu clocks are @1045, its a phobya 200mm revision 2 so it all copper. the pipes get really ho the fan is pushing hot air through the case and the reservoir gets hot but the gpu temps seriously are rock solid hottest its gotten was 44-46.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Anyone have their Titan downclock to 575 mhz and become unresponsive to AB / Precision. I have had it happen to me several times and the only fix seems to be to reload the modded Bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, this happens to me after enabling/disabling SLI on Nividia control panel without a restart.
> 
> For example, If you flash the cards, you need to enable SLI and restart.
> 
> Try Flashing the modded Bios, reinstall drivers, enable SLI and restart.


Its driver related and NOT bios related!
Everytime you enable or disable SLI or alter any multi monitor configuration you have to reboot in order to get things working properly due to new SLI driver implementations on multi monitor, as it depends on SLI, everytime you alter a SLI state the driver requires a restart!
Try a log off, log on, it might do the trick as the driver only really needs to restart, not the entire reboot sequence!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Anyone have their Titan downclock to 575 mhz and become unresponsive to AB / Precision. I have had it happen to me several times and the only fix seems to be to reload the modded Bios.


It's highly recommended to re-install drivers after installing a new bios. This is probably one of the reasons why.


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well...since we did about 4 months of over time, and finished the jobsite about 2 months in advance, our company got about a 2mil bonus for finishing early....our bosses decided to split the money among themselves, and lay all the workers off to be able to afford it their self raise. Dont you just love your work sometimes? two+ months of nothing to do except wait for the phone call saying they got more work.
> 
> what a wonderful week, scammed on ebay, now laid off. next im gonna blow up all my titans or something, then go outside and get hit by a plane.


I'm really sorry for what happened to you ..








but unfortunately I'm afraid that paypal will not return the money ...
paypal takes the money to be returned from the account of the seller but if this seller has withdrawn all the money and then disappeared think paypal can not do anything ....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> I'm really sorry for what happened to you ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but unfortunately I'm afraid that paypal will not return the money ...
> paypal takes the money to be returned from the account of the seller but if this seller has withdrawn all the money and then disappeared think paypal can not do anything ....


Let me try to fix your opinion...

Purchase Protection
If an eligible item that you've purchased online doesn't arrive, or doesn't match the seller's description, our Purchase Protection will reimburse you for the full purchase price of the item plus shipping costs.

PayPal Security Center


----------



## Avonosac

2 Questions, they are somewhat related.

1. I am using the old Neannon 1.212v bios, is there a better bios to use with the 1.3v hack?

2. Is anyone else folding with their titan? If so, what do we think the highest sustained voltage setting is for 24/7 folding? I have my titan under water with a back plate for passive cooling of the back memory modules, temps never exceed 45C in folding, even with 1.3v and 1300, but I don't want to push it too hard for 24/7.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> I'm really sorry for what happened to you ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but unfortunately I'm afraid that paypal will not return the money ...
> paypal takes the money to be returned from the account of the seller but if this seller has withdrawn all the money and then disappeared think paypal can not do anything ....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Let me try to fix your opinion...
> 
> Purchase Protection
> If an eligible item that you've purchased online doesn't arrive, or doesn't match the seller's description, our Purchase Protection will reimburse you for the full purchase price of the item plus shipping costs.
> 
> PayPal Security Center


(É vero, Amico mio!) Its true my friend!









Paypal has purchase protection! You get reimbursed if you get ripped off!
Totally right Skupp!









Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 2 Questions, they are somewhat related.
> 
> 1. I am using the old Neannon 1.212v bios, is there a better bios to use with the 1.3v hack?
> 
> 2. Is anyone else folding with their titan? If so, what do we think the highest sustained voltage setting is for 24/7 folding? I have my titan under water with a back plate for passive cooling of the back memory modules, temps never exceed 45C in folding, even with 1.3v and 1300, but I don't want to push it too hard for 24/7.


1 - Skyn3ts bios, downlod it from my SIG

2 - Folding means 24/7 with high volts and it could lead to degradation fast due to electro migration, if it was me i would take the highest speed with the less volts, try to find the sweet spot,
that way you´ll somewhat protect your card lifespan!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Let me try to fix your opinion...
> 
> Purchase Protection
> If an eligible item that you've purchased online doesn't arrive, or doesn't match the seller's description, our Purchase Protection will reimburse you for the full purchase price of the item plus shipping costs.
> 
> PayPal Security Center


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> (É vero, Amico mio!) Its true my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal has purchase protection! You get reimbursed if you get ripped off!
> Totally right Skupp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Ed


good then ....








if so I'm happy for szeged ....








so will regain his money back, and I hope that the fraudster should spend the stolen money for medicine ...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claclaclacla*
> 
> good then ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so I'm happy for szeged ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so will regain his money back, and I hope that the fraudster should spend the stolen money for medicine ...


Everoyne comes out ahead, accept for paypal, though they quick flip our money so who really cares about them...

I would guess any med's the seller is buying is opiate or caine based... Just a jaded opinion of the world though.


----------



## Bajawah

Hey fellas,

I was waiting until the MSI 780 Lightning and the EVGA Classy came out to make a call on what card to get. Hilariously, right as those two come out it seems like the Titan community stepped up the game with better BIOS that are keeping the cards in god status.

Can someone give me an idea of how well a Titan, Classy, and Lightning all overclocked will do against each other? I can't seem to find a thread comparing all three with modded BIOS.

Also, does a certain one have the most head room if it were to go under water compared to the rest?

Thanks!


----------



## FtW 420

The Titan is still basically on top. The classies & lightnings can keep up, but it does take a good bit higher corespeed & voltage to do it.

One possible advantage of the non-reference 780s is the power phases, at ~1.3V with the modded bios & voltage hack the titans are pretty close to the limit of what can be considered fairly safe (doesn't look like anyone here has killed on at that voltage). The 780s have a much stronger PWM & overvoltage is less risky, they do need the extra headroom to keep up with Titans though.

Makes it a tough call for water coolers, the titans cost more but are still the top dogs, non-ref 780s are a bit less cash, can get pretty close to the performance & the stronger PWM makes cranking up the voltage less nerve wracking.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The Titan is still basically on top. The classies & lightnings can keep up, but it does take a good bit higher corespeed & voltage to do it.
> 
> One possible advantage of the non-reference 780s is the power phases, at ~1.3V with the modded bios & voltage hack the titans are pretty close to the limit of what can be considered fairly safe (doesn't look like anyone here has killed on at that voltage). The 780s have a much stronger PWM & overvoltage is less risky, they do need the extra headroom to keep up with Titans though.
> 
> Makes it a tough call for water coolers, the titans cost more but are still the top dogs, non-ref 780s are a bit less cash, can get pretty close to the performance & the stronger PWM makes cranking up the voltage less nerve wracking.


Thanks for the info.

WIth the unlocking of voltages, how high have people taken the titan? I see 1.325v is the standard as you said. But is say, 1.4v melting things bad zone?


----------



## FtW 420

1.4V on a reference Titan would be scary, a few people have killed them at 1.35V +. The VRMs are the weak point & they have to be kept cool the higher the voltage goes. I never tried full cover water, I heatsinked the mosfets on mine & air cooled at 1.33V & it was OK, active water on the VRMs should give a bit better safety margin.
I limited myself to 1.33v on the Titan before modding the crap out of it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Where/when is it coming out.
> 
> I'm imagining it with 3 titans. No more, no less.


I'll let you know what that looks like when it comes out. Time to replace this RIVE.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'll let you know what that looks like when it comes out. Time to replace this RIVE.


You will be waiting til october or november like the rest of us then









I pretty much have everything I need. I pulled the trigger on 32gb of 2400mhz gskillz last night, figured 8$ per 10gig wasn't a total rip off.

I never thought a motherboard would be the thing to hang me up.









The only big ticket item's left are the motherboard and case. I have thrice titans.


----------



## szeged

paypal finally let me escalate the dispute to a claim....



10 days.............sigh

back to cooking my bourbon chicken and drinking away my sorrows









cant decide if i want to spend part of my last paycheck on another titan, or a classified, since samsung memory is going back on them, gonna resell either one after i get bored of benching it lol









eta on starting work again is two months, im gonna go crazy not being able to do anything while laid off.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> paypal finally let me escalate the dispute to a claim....
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days.............sigh
> 
> back to cooking my bourbon chicken and drinking away my sorrows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant decide if i want to spend part of my last paycheck on another titan, or a classified, since samsung memory is going back on them, gonna resell either one after i get bored of benching it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta on starting work again is two months, im gonna go crazy not being able to do anything while laid off.


Dam what happened? (sorry I skipped a lot of posts... thread is going too fast)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Dam what happened? (sorry I skipped a lot of posts... thread is going too fast)


bought a titan off ebay for $850, after the guy got the payment, he started ignoring my emails and never shipped it, still ignoring me, its been a week now. Im guessing he thinks he can just ignore me and itll all go away lol. Well, if paypal cant handle it and get my money back.......i can.


----------



## skupples

Congratulations!

Ebay will freeze his account, pending some sort of investigation, which will lead to a ban.

It really depends. Ebay rings are pretty sophisticated, they spend months growing accounts to burn just a few people before it gets locked. Some of this stuff is high end organized crime. Ebay monitors it then reports to the feds type stuff.

Or maybe the guy died... Or went to jail, for stealing the titan he was trying to sell you.










So, once again grats on getting your money back!


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The Titan is still basically on top. The classies & lightnings can keep up, but it does take a good bit higher corespeed & voltage to do it.
> 
> One possible advantage of the non-reference 780s is the power phases, at ~1.3V with the modded bios & voltage hack the titans are pretty close to the limit of what can be considered fairly safe (doesn't look like anyone here has killed on at that voltage). The 780s have a much stronger PWM & overvoltage is less risky, they do need the extra headroom to keep up with Titans though.
> 
> Makes it a tough call for water coolers, the titans cost more but are still the top dogs, non-ref 780s are a bit less cash, can get pretty close to the performance & the stronger PWM makes cranking up the voltage less nerve wracking.


This. Well said.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> bought a titan off ebay for $850, after the guy got the payment, he started ignoring my emails and never shipped it, still ignoring me, its been a week now. Im guessing he thinks he can just ignore me and itll all go away lol. Well, if paypal cant handle it and get my money back.......i can.


Yeah, this is why I never really make big purchases over eBay normal users. There are many dishonest seller unless they are business store with a lot of reviews. But as long it is transact through PayPal. You're safe.


----------



## szeged

yeah im done with ebay on anything over $100 from now on lol, had one guy try to steal a 7970 from me, and now this guy trying to take my money.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys. so I am on the edge between normal EVGA Titan and AMP! from ZOTAC. The thing is that Zotac one is overclocked out of the box. I know it is not much a big deal but has anyone got this card ? I am asking becouse i found out that even the memory is clocked 600mhz higher (6608).

And now ? If the card would artifact on this recommended specs, is it a reason to RMA ? I am just asking if the clocks are guaranteed and if they fail, I have a reason to RMA ?

thanks


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys. so I am on the edge between normal EVGA Titan and AMP! from ZOTAC. The thing is that Zotac one is overclocked out of the box. I know it is not much a big deal but has anyone got this card ? I am asking becouse i found out that even the memory is clocked 600mhz higher (6608).
> 
> And now ? If the card would artifact on this recommended specs, is it a reason to RMA ? I am just asking if the clocks are guaranteed and if they fail, I have a reason to RMA ?
> 
> thanks


Definitely. Any anomalies at stock settings justify a RMA.


----------



## Lukas026

ok thanks

I ordered Zotac AMP! Titan and it will arrive tommorow. Than I will join this club. Now I would like to ask, do I still have to do LLC tweak even if I will be using Skyn3ts 1006 BIOS ? Or is it already implemented in it ?

And what is the max safe voltage you would reccomend for air ? I am guessing 1.21v (max in skyn3ts BIOS without Zawrudo tweak) ?

I dont want to benchmark much. I will be looking for game stable overclock. Oh and one more question: is it safe to use EVGA OC Scanner ? I know its Furmark like and I dont know if its wise to do this on 1000$ card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok thanks
> 
> I ordered Zotac AMP! Titan and it will arrive tommorow. Than I will join this club. Now I would like to ask, do I still have to do LLC tweak even if I will be using Skyn3ts 1006 BIOS ? Or is it already implemented in it ?
> 
> And what is the max safe voltage you would reccomend for air ? I am guessing 1.21v (max in skyn3ts BIOS without Zawrudo tweak) ?
> 
> I dont want to benchmark much. I will be looking for game stable overclock. Oh and one more question: is it safe to use EVGA OC Scanner ? I know its Furmark like and I dont know if its wise to do this on 1000$ card


PM you!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

really ? havent recieved anything yet









if you can send it again

thanks


----------



## skupples

Really? Zotac is selling cards with +600 mem?

Really makes me think something with my memory overclocking is user error related.


----------



## Lukas026

=1&cHash=082c7cb310597eee287f2a379a27484f]http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-titan-series/product/geforce-titan-series/category/graphics-cards/main-category/graphics-cards/sort/product_name/order/DESC/amount/10.html?tx_zoprodisp_pi1[compare]=1&cHash=082c7cb310597eee287f2a379a27484f

and whats even better that it costs lower than EVGA at our country. it is still realy expensive but WTH at least I have guarnteed 6608mhz memory and if not RMA incoming, but I hope not (esp. when all titans have Samsung memory on it)

so hyped for tommorow







long time since I played Crysis 3 and Witcher 2 !


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The Titan is still basically on top. The classies & lightnings can keep up, but it does take a good bit higher corespeed & voltage to do it.
> 
> One possible advantage of the non-reference 780s is the power phases, at ~1.3V with the modded bios & voltage hack the titans are pretty close to the limit of what can be considered fairly safe (doesn't look like anyone here has killed on at that voltage). The 780s have a much stronger PWM & overvoltage is less risky, they do need the extra headroom to keep up with Titans though.
> 
> Makes it a tough call for water coolers, the titans cost more but are still the top dogs, non-ref 780s are a bit less cash, can get pretty close to the performance & the stronger PWM makes cranking up the voltage less nerve wracking.


There is no doubt Titan is still the top dog. The 780 gets close only because of the handicaps Nvidia put on the Titan with the stock bios and lack of custom pcb. All the 780's doing well in Valley has massive memory overclocks. I can get my Elpida memory on my 780 for 6708 MHz and hit 79.0 fps with a 1359 MHz core. Those hitting 85-86 fps hit over 7k on memory. Setting memory equally, the 780 needs 150-200 MHz more to catch Titan in my testing.


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys! Was out of the ''loop'' (pun intended) for 6 months, buying 2 of my competitors business (was really really busy!), so I need some help.

I'm considering buying the Asus PQ321Q 4K monitor. Is there anything better on the market right now at 4K?

Also, will it work fine with my 3 Titans? Are Nvidia's driver working fine with 4k?

And the last question. Can I still use 2 of my 30'' ZR30w on the side for a 3 displays Nvidia surround with the PQ321Q? Or is it still undoable with Nvidia?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There is no doubt Titan is still the top dog. The 780 gets close only because of the handicaps Nvidia put on the Titan with the stock bios and lack of custom pcb. All the 780's doing well in Valley has massive memory overclocks. I can get my Elpida memory on my 780 for 6708 MHz and hit 79.0 fps with a 1359 MHz core. Those hitting 85-86 fps hit over 7k on memory. Setting memory equally, the 780 needs 150-200 MHz more to catch Titan in my testing.


I wonder if Titan memory voltage has also been handicapped. It seems like Titans have a lot more difficulty reaching 7ghz memory. And it's either because they've got a much higher chance of having that one "bad" memory chip that's holding back every other one... or Nvidia has a lower voltage going to them to help keep power consumption down. Does anyone know what is Titan's default memory voltage?


----------



## szeged

basically nvidia came up with the greatest idea for a gpu they could(titan) then kicked it in the nuts with a bunch of restrictions and regulations, then let its little brother(780) get all the new toys.

titan still wins though


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I wonder if Titan memory, voltage has also been handicapped. It seems like Titans have a lot more difficulty reaching 7ghz memory. And it's either because they've got a much higher chance of having that one "bad" memory chip that's holding back every other one... or Nvidia has a lower voltage going to them to help keep power consumption down. Does anyone know what is Titan's default memory voltage?


3gb vs 6gb, Titan won't reach as high as 780's for that matter.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys, quick advice question.

Right now running 1600p surround.

Waiting for the RIVE black should I:

1. Keep 3 titans or unload one to save some money since it's not being fully used? I have 2 EVGA Regular clocked 1 SC

2. Should I return the G.Skill memory or keep it? I got it at a killer deal of $200~ for 32GB
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C9D-16GXM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615

3. When I get the Mobo buy the new CPU


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Hey guys! Was out of the ''loop'' (pun intended) for 6 months, buying 2 of my competitors business (was really really busy!), so I need some help.
> 
> I'm considering buying the Asus PQ321Q 4K monitor. Is there anything better on the market right now at 4K?
> 
> Also, will it work fine with my 3 Titans? Are Nvidia's driver working fine with 4k?
> 
> And the last question. Can I still use 2 of my 30'' ZR30w on the side for a 3 displays Nvidia surround with the PQ321Q? Or is it still undoable with Nvidia?


Pretty sure you won't be able to use the two Zr30ws with it since It is already running "surround" on the 4k monitor. You would have to run multiple 4k monitors in surround in order to run 3 monitors.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Pretty sure you won't be able to use the two Zr30ws with it since It is already running "surround" on the 4k monitor. You would have to run multiple 4k monitors in surround in order to run 3 monitors.


Hum. Ok. So probably that 3 of those 4K monitors is also impossible then, since they are already working in ''surround'' just for one? I wouldn't mind buying 3 of those Asus and put them in surround lol. That would be something to see.







Is it possible to do this with today's technology? i mean 3 of those 4k displays side by side?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Hum. Ok. So probably that 3 of those 4K monitors is also impossible then, since they are already working in ''surround'' just for one? I wouldn't mind buying 3 of those Asus and put them in surround lol. That would be something to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to do this with today's technology? i mean 3 of those 4k displays side by side?


I would think that three 4k's in surround would cause EXTREME tunnel vision/fish eye. Some one linked a test with dirt 3 across 3 4k's a few weeks ago. It sounds awesome, but didn't look so hot.


----------



## skupples

I know this is slightly off topic, but since it's part of my THREE TITAN rebuild, i figured posting it here wouldn't help...

I'm looking at adding quick disconnects on the rebuild... What' i'm trying to figure out is this...

I need four pieces correct? Two female, and two male... Iv'e been looking at the Bitspower one's to be specific. They don't seem to offer specific ID/OD sizes like the other companies.... They are threaded, so you have to connect a compression to either end? Meaning I would have 2 female's, 2 males, and 4 compression fittings as a complete set.


----------



## dpoverlord

I am confused what are you trying to do skupples? Also, anyone see my post about my return? Should I return the memory or wait? Since around the end of October we get near black friday


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am confused what are you trying to do skupples? Also, anyone see my post about my return? Should I return the memory or wait? Since around the end of October we get near black friday


I'm just trying to decipher how quick disconnects work. I would really like to have them in my system this go around for easy maintenance.

It looks like the best way to go are the bitspower ones, with female threads on either end. That way I can just use compression fittings on either end. I'm sure i could save 20-30$ on using barbed ones, but iv'e yet to come across any that are not ugly as hell.

(i'm working on getting my shopping cart ready for pickup at performance PC's)

I caved in and decided to go with 900D, for the simple fact that ITS HUGE.

Depending on where you are located, black friday deal's on high speed ram may be hard to find. It may just be my fail google skills, but the internet is normally pretty lacking in high quality products on the cheep during black Friday.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know this is slightly off topic, but since it's part of my THREE TITAN rebuild, i figured posting it here wouldn't help...
> 
> I'm looking at adding quick disconnects on the rebuild... What' i'm trying to figure out is this...
> 
> I need four pieces correct? Two female, and two male... Iv'e been looking at the Bitspower one's to be specific. They don't seem to offer specific ID/OD sizes like the other companies.... They are threaded, so you have to connect a compression to either end? Meaning I would have 2 female's, 2 males, and 4 compression fittings as a complete set.


If all of these are G1/4 or G3/8 threaded, and you are doing tubing, then yes, the counterpart for each would be a compression fitting. http://koolance.com/help-quick-disconnect-shutoff-couplings
qd3 and qd4 are the newest stuff, but I find a bit of corrosion/scraping inside all of these after a while whether black or silver. the new push connects are, however, much easier to use compared to the older models which you have to twist for coupling and decoupling.
Never used bitspower, so don't know about those.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> If all of these are G1/4 or G3/8 threaded, and you are doing tubing, then yes, the counterpart for each would be a compression fitting. http://koolance.com/help-quick-disconnect-shutoff-couplings
> qd3 and qd4 are the newest stuff, but I find a bit of corrosion/scraping inside all of these after a while whether black or silver. the new push connects are, however, much easier to use compared to the older models which you have to twist for coupling and decoupling.
> Never used bitspower, so don't know about those.


BitsPower:

2 female @ 23.50$ ea
2 male @ 17.99$ ea
4 compression fittings @ ~5$ ea
Final Price: ~110$
OR

Koolance

2 female @ 14.99 ea
2 male @ 10.99 ea
Final Price: 51$

Just wanted to point this out...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BitsPower:
> 
> 2 female @ 23.50$ ea
> 2 male @ 17.99$ ea
> 4 compression fittings @ ~5$ ea
> Final Price: ~110$
> OR
> 
> Koolance
> 
> 2 female @ 14.99 ea
> 2 male @ 10.99 ea
> Final Price: 51$
> 
> Just wanted to point this out...


If bitspower does not have compression disconnects, I am really not sure how it would work with tubing on one end. You have to use extenders or other g1/4 fittings to couple the male and female. I really don't know much about bitspower qdc's. but koolance does have threaded and compression qdcs and I have used pretty much every qdc that koolance makes from vl3n, vl4n to qd3 and qd4. I just use a 3/8 to 1/4 adapter for the v4 variant. I have used threaded male to female, compression to threaded male/female, depending on what I am trying to accomplish based on aesthetics. I use bitspower for all kinds of g 1/4 and for compression, but have not really worked with bitspower disconnects, so don't know much. But, if these work anything like koolance you are going to need a compression qdc to couple with the threaded female/male at the other end. There is no other way to do it with Koolance anyway.


----------



## skupples

For now I have the Coolance QD4 in my basket.

Trying to map out what fittings i'm going to need always consumes the most time. I need fittings for 4 rads.







2 480x60's 1 240x60 and one 240 skinny.

Thx for the advice!


----------



## alancsalt

My Koolances have compression fittings at each end, but you can also get them with g1/4 threads to attach to reservoirs, radiators, etc direct. Just have to buy one half with thread and the other half with a compression fitting... plan it out before you buy...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> For now I have the Coolance QD4 in my basket.
> 
> Trying to map out what fittings i'm going to need always consumes the most time. I need fittings for 4 rads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 480x60's 1 240x60 and one 240 skinny.
> 
> Thx for the advice!


Even though you have a decent size case, v4 variants can be hard to work, aesthetically speaking. The size is huge relative to v3 variants(either vl3n or qd3). You can use the compression v4 variants (either qd4 or vl4n) in the middle of the loop, as long as these are hidden from view. Or, You can put the threaded G1/4s v4 variants on a block, but you will need g3/8-g1/4 adapter, and because of the size of these v4 variants, these may look unsightly on a block. You will be hard pressed to used the threaded v4 variants with the reservoir or a radiator, again due to the size, particularly if you add the adapter to it.

If not too late, go with the v3 variants, either a qd3 or vl3n. If you want it in black, you will have to go with the newer model, qd3. Don't worry about flow rate due to a v3 variant vs a v4 variant, if you have a decent D5 pump, you should be fine.
Get some d-plugs too to make your life easier, when doing tubing with these on either end. Or, if you are going threaded qdc to threaded qdc, I find the bitwspower aqualink pipe works best with a g1/4 female to female extender in the middle.

But, yeah, as suggested earlier, really think through your loop, so you don't order something that you can't or won't use. The returns suck with both FCPU and PPCs. By the way, I ordered a few things from PPCS, and a fitting, a vga block and a radiator from my orders all have some kind of minor scratches. It has been a longtime since I have ordered from PPCs, but is anyone else having issues with ppcs, sending either other people's returned goods, or not sure what ?








I have not spoken to PPCS, as with both PPCS and FCPU, this kind of inquiry typically does not go anywhere, but kind a irked about this. I have in the past ordered directly from Koolance, and their CS is pretty decent. Would like to order directly from Bitspower and EK, but does anyone know turnaround times, and shipping?
sorry skuppes for asking my question while replying to your post, hope its ok.


----------



## Lukas026

my candy arrived today:







and rear side messy cable management for fun











now lets do some testing finally


----------



## Gabrielzm

Welcome to the brotherhood Lukas026!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Even though you have a decent size case, v4 variants can be hard to work, aesthetically speaking. The size is huge relative to v3 variants(either vl3n or qd3). You can use the compression v4 variants (either qd4 or vl4n) in the middle of the loop, as long as these are hidden from view. Or, You can put the threaded G1/4s v4 variants on a block, but you will need g3/8-g1/4 adapter, and because of the size of these v4 variants, these may look unsightly on a block. You will be hard pressed to used the threaded v4 variants with the reservoir or a radiator, again due to the size, particularly if you add the adapter to it.
> 
> If not too late, go with the v3 variants, either a qd3 or vl3n. If you want it in black, you will have to go with the newer model, qd3. Don't worry about flow rate due to a v3 variant vs a v4 variant, if you have a decent D5 pump, you should be fine.
> Get some d-plugs too to make your life easier, when doing tubing with these on either end. Or, if you are going threaded qdc to threaded qdc, I find the bitwspower aqualink pipe works best with a g1/4 female to female extender in the middle.
> 
> But, yeah, as suggested earlier, really think through your loop, so you don't order something that you can't or won't use. The returns suck with both FCPU and PPCs. By the way, I ordered a few things from PPCS, and a fitting, a vga block and a radiator from my orders all have some kind of minor scratches. It has been a longtime since I have ordered from PPCs, but is anyone else having issues with ppcs, sending either other people's returned goods, or not sure what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not spoken to PPCS, as with both PPCS and FCPU, this kind of inquiry typically does not go anywhere, but kind a irked about this. I have in the past ordered directly from Koolance, and their CS is pretty decent. Would like to order directly from Bitspower and EK, but does anyone know turnaround times, and shipping?
> sorry skuppes for asking my question while replying to your post, hope its ok.


I received my most recent EK sli link kit OUT OF BOX, just bubble wrapped n stuff with all the accessories. But see, it's much cheaper for me to drive to them, then it is to order from the four corners of the globe.

Also, I have an MCP35x2...









I have never ordered directly from EK due to them being in one of those four corners.

I was planning to have the links on my either end of my GPU link, but it's really just starting to look like a major pain in the ass to plan that part out.

hijack away my friend.


----------



## Lukas026

so my ASIC is 77.0%. I flashed skyn3ts BIOS and I wanted to ask: it seems that when increase voltage (+100mv) in latest Afterburner beta 14, it didnt do anything and it stays at 1.137V...

on the other hand, when I use EVGA PrecisionX and increase the voltage, it seems like it realy increases (it is shown in both EVGA graph and GPU - Z graph). is this some known bug or is there a trick how to use MSI AB ?

anyway my max stable core clock in Valley Extreme HD:

1228mhz @ 1.212v - dont want to go more on air cooling even it is few runs at all. still I think it is good













oh its with skyn3ts bios 1006 btw

now I will look on the memory and post again in some time


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> my candy arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rear side messy cable management for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now lets do some testing finally


Very cool. I dig the Noctua fans


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> so my ASIC is 77.0%. I flashed skyn3ts BIOS and I wanted to ask: it seems that when increase voltage (+100mv) in latest Afterburner beta 14, it didnt do anything and it stays at 1.137V...
> 
> on the other hand, when I use EVGA PrecisionX and increase the voltage, it seems like it realy increases (it is shown in both EVGA graph and GPU - Z graph). is this some known bug or is there a trick how to use MSI AB ?
> 
> anyway my max stable core clock in Valley Extreme HD:
> 
> 1228mhz @ 1.212v - dont want to go more on air cooling even it is few runs at all. still I think it is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh its with skyn3ts bios 1006 btw
> 
> now I will look on the memory and post again in some time


I would stick to precX unless you are going to do the voltage unlock, which is via MSI-AB.

Does the precX voltage slider show an offset? or a total value?


----------



## Lukas026

total value and now after testing I am sure it works properly. so I guess iam staying on evga precx for some time. pics from memory overclocking incoming in minutes


----------



## AceGoober

Count me in as a GTX Titan owner. Picked-up eVGA's reference version three weeks ago and an ACX cooler shortly after. Backplates (purchased three on another forum) will be arriving sometime later today. I'll get pictures taken during the swap-aroo uploaded shortly after the backplates arrive.


----------



## Lukas026

welcome acegoober









ok some more pics from overclocking. i dont want to push my luck but i think I got realy great card !

look what I can do with memory (I love samsung !!!







)





ok now I will try to put them together


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> welcome acegoober
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok some more pics from overclocking. i dont want to push my luck but i think I got realy great card !
> 
> look what I can do with memory (I love samsung !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok now I will try to put them together


My guess is you will be hitting 80+ fps....


----------



## thestache

Looking for another GTX Titan. If anyone has one or knows of one let me know in my thread in the classified section.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> My guess is you will be hitting 80+ fps....


Yap! i got 81fps 1254mhz and [email protected]!
Good show my man Lukas!








PM me when you want to talk water!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Wish my system would run without all the wiring.


----------



## Lukas026

well if you take your time with it cables are not such a problem, but yeah I got your point...when you imagine all these beautiful rigs without the necessery cables and wires - god it would be so damn good !


----------



## skupples

Whelp, I ran into one of these at work today... Figured i would Ninja it and see if it's of any use to me.




(i'm guessing the UPS portion is too under powered for this system, but it will still work wonder's as a surge protector)


----------



## Lukas026

ok seems like this is my final Unigine Valley score:

core: +235mhz (1228mhz in evga graph)
core voltage: 1.212v
memory: +750 mhz (3758mhz in evga graph)
pt: 125%
temp target: 94 C
fan: 100 %
NVCP - normal settings, no tweaking etc.



now lets try some games and if its stable. can you recommend games for testing a) core overclock and b) memory overclock ?

thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok seems like this is my final Unigine Valley score:
> 
> core: +235mhz (1228mhz in evga graph)
> core voltage: 1.212v
> memory: +750 mhz (3758mhz in evga graph)
> pt: 125%
> temp target: 94 C
> fan: 100 %
> NVCP - normal settings, no tweaking etc.
> 
> 
> 
> now lets try some games and if its stable. can you recommend games for testing a) core overclock and b) memory overclock ?
> 
> thanks


I think people normally recommend Crysis 3 for mem, and Farcry 3 for clock... It's possible the other way around though...

I will be truly impressed if those clocks remain stable @ that voltage while gaming.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think people normally recommend Crysis 3 for mem, and Farcry 3 for clock... It's possible the other way around though...
> 
> I will be truly impressed if those clocks remain stable @ that voltage while gaming.


Nah you're right. BF3 is also good for memory.


----------



## Lukas026

ok quick update. this is setting which has been stable 1 hour in Valley loop and 1 hour in Heaven loop:

core voltage: 1.212v
core clock: 1202mhz
memory clock: 3602mhz (7204mhz eff.)
pt: 125%
tt: 94 C

Proof:



Valley score (Extreme HD):



Heaven 4.0 score (all max at 1200p):



I noticed few things:

1) when memory is clocked realy high (like 700mhz), it can run just fine for few minutes but than all of a sudden gpu power drops to about 50% and FPS do the same. I am guessing this is gddr5 ECC kicking in right ? it wont crash it just cuts the usage of VGA overall and I needed restart to make it work again. anybody can confirm that ?

2) I can do valley with +235mhz on core but not the Heaven. seems like heaven is realy putting stress on gpu. anybody else got same results ?

also thanks for the games mentioned. now i am going to try Crysis 3 / Tomb Raider / FC3 and Metro LL


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok quick update. this is setting which has been stable 1 hour in Valley loop and 1 hour in Heaven loop:
> 
> core voltage: 1.212v
> core clock: 1202mhz
> memory clock: 3602mhz (7204mhz eff.)
> pt: 125%
> tt: 94 C
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> Valley score (Extreme HD):
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 score (all max at 1200p):
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed few things:
> 
> 1) when memory is clocked realy high (like 700mhz), it can run just fine for few minutes but than all of a sudden gpu power drops to about 50% and FPS do the same. I am guessing this is gddr5 ECC kicking in right ? it wont crash it just cuts the usage of VGA overall and I needed restart to make it work again. anybody can confirm that ?
> 
> 2) I can do valley with +235mhz on core but not the Heaven. seems like heaven is realy putting stress on gpu. anybody else got same results ?
> 
> also thanks for the games mentioned. now i am going to try Crysis 3 / Tomb Raider / FC3 and Metro LL


Just noticed your fan speed at 100 percent at 53C. Whats your fan curve like?


----------



## Lukas026

no fan curve atm it was set to 100% for benching purpose. but I gues i will do some nice curve later and also I think like 70% rpm will be enough for gaming...

btw what temp on core would you consider max safe ? I mean for like 2 hours of playing games ?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok quick update. this is setting which has been stable 1 hour in Valley loop and 1 hour in Heaven loop:
> 
> I noticed few things:
> 
> 1) when memory is clocked realy high (like 700mhz), it can run just fine for few minutes but than all of a sudden gpu power drops to about 50% and FPS do the same. I am guessing this is gddr5 ECC kicking in right ? it wont crash it just cuts the usage of VGA overall and I needed restart to make it work again. anybody can confirm that ?


Yep, that is exactly what happens with memory too high. I have to shut down the program and Precision then start all over.


----------



## Lukas026

may I ask what is your power usage with overclocked titan / titans when playing game like crysis 3 or tomb raider ? I mean the value in graph (mine is like 90 with skyn3ts BIOS)

i mean if I am counting right - 100% in skyn3ts bios is 350w +-

by that count my card is now using 350/100*90=315W

right ? is it fine for air cooling ? temp on core never go above 68 C but I am little worried about memory and esp. VRM


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> no fan curve atm it was set to 100% for benching purpose. but I gues i will do some nice curve later and also I think like 70% rpm will be enough for gaming...
> 
> btw what temp on core would you consider max safe ? I mean for like 2 hours of playing games ?


Depends on the game. Few games will you need to run the titan full blast, but for those long sessions I would keep it under 85C. The card is made to withstand more, but that's just me.


----------



## Lukas026

ok will see what 70% fan can do. 85C seems reasonable


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok will see what 70% fan can do. 85C seems reasonable


Anything below 50C you can have the fan at like 30%. I have mine at 85% after 75C and both cards stay at or below 70C while gaming.

Those fans are loud and can be heard even with headphones.


----------



## wadec22

tried the soft mod and my afterburner still shows 1.2v as the max.... mod appears to work fine. I get a 41 return and am using the 3:20h command...

do I need to reinstall drivers? try a different bios? i'm on murlock 1.186v rom

***UPDATE*** moved to a different BIOS and working now

running a XSPC waterblock, what kind of voltages are people deeming safe for prolonged gaming sessions?


----------



## Lukas026

ok so after playing games and some tinkering I can say I am stable and artifact free with:

+220mhz core (1215mhz)
+575mhz memory (3580mhz)

games I used were tomb raider / crysis 3 / far cry 3 and metro LL

i love this card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> tried the soft mod and my afterburner still shows 1.2v as the max.... mod appears to work fine. I get a 41 return and am using the 3:20h command...
> 
> do I need to reinstall drivers? try a different bios? i'm on murlock 1.186v rom
> 
> ***UPDATE*** moved to a different BIOS and working now
> 
> running a XSPC waterblock, what kind of voltages are people deeming safe for prolonged gaming sessions?


I believe you´re ok as long you dont pump too many volts in it!
Try upping the voltages untill youre satisfied with the fps, some times less is more, find the sweet spot between volts and speed, i ve got my titans @[email protected],23v and mem at 7000mhz, but i can reach 1380mhz at 1,38v and game for hours, temps around 65/70C but gameplay is the same so backed down to 1226mhz!








Try the skyn3t bios in my SIG, its the best around!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok so after playing games and some tinkering I can say I am stable and artifact free with:
> 
> +220mhz core (1215mhz)
> +575mhz memory (3580mhz)
> 
> games I used were tomb raider / crysis 3 / far cry 3 and metro LL
> 
> i love this card


Very good Lukas, you´ll probably hit 1400mhz with 1,35v... just my guess...









Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## szeged

so by that graph, the hydrocoppers are the worst at keeping the vrams in check temp wise?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I believe you´re ok as long you dont pump too many volts in it!
> Try upping the voltages untill youre satisfied with the fps, some times less is more, find the sweet spot between volts and speed, i ve got my titans @[email protected],23v and mem at 7000mhz, but i can reach 1380mhz at 1,38v and game for hours, temps around 65/70C but gameplay is the same so backed down to 1226mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the skyn3t bios in my SIG, its the best around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good Lukas, you´ll probably hit 1400mhz with 1,35v... just my guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Ed


On those charts, does that take into account the active cooled Aquacomputer backplate, or just stock?


----------



## Lukas026

thanks









well now i am on he edge. I have never done watercooling but this card looks so promising that maybe I would do first step into it. can someone sent me a quick and easy guide how to make some nice loop for my gpu ? I mean not only how to do it, but also what are the things I need for it / if my other components are fine with installing wc / etc. even some links to shops where to get them









ofc I dont want to make offtopic so if someone experienced can help me out via PMs I would be happy...

Occamrazor already helped me a lot so I dont want to put all pressure only on him. I must say that guy just rocks ! He has got answer to any little question and still replying with such an attitude. cant express it enough







milion times +rep !!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so by that graph, the hydrocoppers are the worst at keeping the vrams in check temp wise?


Yes im afraid it doesnt look good for the EVGA (Swiftech block to be more precise!







)
So, my friend, how the deal with paypal? got any news?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> On those charts, does that take into account the active cooled Aquacomputer backplate, or just stock?


No, but as its only a heat pipe i wouldn't expect a big drop in temps but nevertheless the lower temps the better right?









Here you go have a look see:







http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well now i am on he edge. I have never done watercooling but this card looks so promising that maybe I would do first step into it. can someone sent me a quick and easy guide how to make some nice loop for my gpu ? I mean not only how to do it, but also what are the things I need for it / if my other components are fine with installing wc / etc. even some links to shops where to get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofc I dont want to make offtopic so if someone experienced can help me out via PMs I would be happy...
> 
> Occamrazor already helped me a lot so I dont want to put all pressure only on him. I must say that guy just rocks ! He has got answer to any little question and still replying with such an attitude. cant express it enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milion times +rep !!!


You got PM!









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> On those charts, does that take into account the active cooled Aquacomputer backplate, or just stock?


Don't be fooled by that "Active" cooled backplate, that is a giant chunk of marketing jargon.

Lukas: No better place to start then @ the top when it comes to water cooling.

shameless plug inc...

Started a thread for my un-named 900D... posted water past list, critique's welcome/wanted.(see sig)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes im afraid it doesnt look good for the EVGA (Swiftech block to be more precise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> So, my friend, how the deal with paypal? got any news?


thats unfortunate that my favorite looking blocks perform the worst







oh well, cant have looks and performance all the time i guess lol, though i do love the EK blocks aswell lol.

Have to wait till the 21st for the guy to respond to the paypal claim, which he obviously isnt going to do, so i have to wait another 7 days or so, and then paypal gets to decide if i deserve my money back or not lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't be fooled by that "Active" cooled backplate, that is a giant chunk of marketing jargon.
> 
> Lukas: No better place to start then @ the top when it comes to water cooling.
> 
> shameless plug inc...
> 
> Started a thread for my un-named 900D... posted water past list, critique's welcome/wanted.(see sig)


The backplates never really do much for temps or clocks. They look nice & can offer some protection for components on the back of the PCB, but they should be bought for aesthetics & not with performance in mind.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok quick update. this is setting which has been stable 1 hour in Valley loop and 1 hour in Heaven loop:
> 
> core voltage: 1.212v
> core clock: 1202mhz
> memory clock: 3602mhz (7204mhz eff.)
> pt: 125%
> tt: 94 C
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> Valley score (Extreme HD):
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 score (all max at 1200p):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed few things:
> 
> 1) when memory is clocked realy high (like 700mhz), it can run just fine for few minutes but than all of a sudden gpu power drops to about 50% and FPS do the same. I am guessing this is gddr5 ECC kicking in right ? it wont crash it just cuts the usage of VGA overall and I needed restart to make it work again. anybody can confirm that ?
> 
> 2) I can do valley with +235mhz on core but not the Heaven. seems like heaven is realy putting stress on gpu. anybody else got same results ?
> 
> also thanks for the games mentioned. now i am going to try Crysis 3 / Tomb Raider / FC3 and Metro LL


This is exactly what is happening to me too. Guess this confirms what Alatar told me about lowering memory clocks...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Don't be fooled by that "Active" cooled backplate, that is a giant chunk of marketing jargon.
> 
> Lukas: No better place to start then @ the top when it comes to water cooling.
> 
> shameless plug inc...
> 
> Started a thread for my un-named 900D... posted water past list, critique's welcome/wanted.(see sig)


Honestly, wasn't expecting much from it, but curious none the less. Besides, the right sorts of bling is just the thing. Has it been tested by anyone to see what if any effect it has?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Honestly, wasn't expecting much from it, but curious none the less. Besides, the right sorts of bling is just the thing. Has it been tested by anyone to see what if any effect it has?


I haven't seen anyone post on it directly, but I also haven't gone looking. Due to the way it's designed I would guess its 90% aesthetic.



THOUGH...

This picture does actually show the heat pipe DOES receive a small amount of water cooling... which i never noticed before.

look inside the link.


----------



## Panther Al

Yep - they even have a 2-Way bridge that is compatible with the heat pipes with GPU spacing of 1-3 and 1-4. Considering it as my block since I have um... acquired.. one of their silver blocks.


----------



## Lukas026

do you think that I can at least try some benches with 1.3v on air ? I dont want to play games with it but I want to try what the card is capable of...

ofc with max fan and still monitoring temps


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> do you think that I can at least try some benches with 1.3v on air ? I dont want to play games with it but I want to try what the card is capable of...
> 
> ofc with max fan and still monitoring temps


Not worth the risk IMHO


----------



## Lukas026

ok


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> do you think that I can at least try some benches with 1.3v on air ? I dont want to play games with it but I want to try what the card is capable of...
> 
> ofc with max fan and still monitoring temps


Here you have 4 quotes i posted on another thread, read it and please dont go over 1,212v with LLC disable which will give you 1,23/24v and dont do it for long periods of time, dont be the first to blow up your titan! Stay safe!









Ed

"Unfortunately no air cooler has good contact with VRM area (power inductors, capacitors and mosfets) and the higher the TDP the higher the amperage which leads to higher power dissipation in the VRM´s and thus higher heat, your card outputs at stock a max (+- )130W TDP thats why you see even at 1,3v lower temps at the core and VRM´s! Titans with 1,3v+ can use more than 400W! biggrin.gif
The reference VRM´s can withstand voltages above stock without a sweat, the titans mosfets are rated at high current handling DC-DC 60A with an efficiency of 93%, max temps 125C*, power inductors max ref temps 110C, Capacitors rated 105C!
This (and using waterblocks such as EK that cover the entire VRM area) is why we haven't seen blown up Titans! thumb.gif
But... Dont think that because the components are not bad, it means everything is ok! if you keep upping the voltage there will be a time when the heat transfer will not be enough due to the VRM area heat output and a heat spike will blow the mosfets or the capacitors!
*not exactely 125C , think of it more at 110C due to other factors!

I would like to make a correction: The R22 Power Inductors operating range is 85C!!! (probably why titans max temps are 80C but im just guessing here) the maximum component temperature (ambient + self heating) is 125C, so its advisable to keep temperatures below 85C if you intend to make long game sessions or bench for extended periods, this is of course for those who have air cooled cards and use the volt mod, as with waterblocks we have seen the worse temperatures (EVGA Hydrocopers) on the VRM area are in the low 60´s, so nothing to worry about!
The worse temps ive seen with mine is [email protected]@1,38v (got to find guts to go 1,4v! biggrin.gif)

One thing is power target (TDP). other is power draw, if you set 1,3v even at low speeds your card will be drawing 200w just the same!
On the other way around if you increase speeds but don't touch the volts the power draw barely shows, this is because increasing voltage increases the amperage draw, like opening the water tap wider, it just flows more water out of it!
Yeah you´re right they should design the air coolers better! but you can go water! wink.gif
You´re right again! no its not good to have VRM´s at 100C 24/7, one should do like the PSU´s: 1000W x 80%= 800W even this is risky, working at peak efficiency has no headroom! And a PSU failure is enough to burn the entire computer! remotely yes, but it can happen...
So in light of this i believe that VRM´s should operate at a 70% of their rated specs, amperage and temperature wise! Take the titan/780 mosfets for instance rated at 60A for 93% efficiency at 110C, i would calculate optimal values to 42A @ 70C (DC-DC [email protected]=50.90W x 6 mosfets= 305W)
Very, very roughly something like this... biggrin.gif

LLC disabled does little for temps, increased voltage and clocks does more, way more!
if i were you i would back down a little on the volts as long youre on air! 1.212v with LLC disabled gives you 1,23/24v, its just a little step and for me would be the safest bet on air!
Cyclic loading and high temperature leads to the degradation of metals, it only takes a hairline fracture (due to high temperatures stress for a long period of time) on one of the aluminium capacitors to burn your card!
But thats just me! be careful!


----------



## OccamRazor

Well guys i would like to make a request for all of you!
As you know im doing a research on our titans power delivery system and i need some feedback from all of you who are using skyn3ts bios and the volt mod with LLC disable!
Can you tell me how much are you seeing of power draw in your AB monitors? 90%, 100%, 120%? if over 100% what are your clocks and volts?

Cheers all and thank you

Ed


----------



## Gregster

I am seeing a max 114% power with an overclocked 3930K @ 5Ghz and the GPU at 1356Mhz core - 1802Memory. All with Skynet BIOS and the LLC fix


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I am seeing a max 114% power with an overclocked 3930K @ 5Ghz and the GPU at 1356Mhz core - 1802Memory. All with Skynet BIOS and the LLC fix


Thanks Greg! i only need the GPU speed and mem but what volts are you using?
The power draw you see in AB monitor is only for the card not for the entire system!








Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> do you think that I can at least try some benches with 1.3v on air ? I dont want to play games with it but I want to try what the card is capable of...
> 
> ofc with max fan and still monitoring temps




This happened over in the 780 owners thread, to some one with a HOF... It's possible it was defective, but he had spent time tweaking bios and the like.

Much safer to go checkout the unigine thread's.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> This happened over in the 780 owners thread, to some one with a HOF... It's possible it was defective, but he had spent time tweaking bios and the like.
> 
> Much safer to go checkout the unigine thread's.


this is the second HOF since last night.

boldenc & untitled , had the same damage on the same chip.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks Greg! i only need the GPU speed and mem but what volts are you using?
> The power draw you see in AB monitor is only for the card not for the entire system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


1.375V (1.35V set with the volt hack)


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> This happened over in the 780 owners thread, to some one with a HOF... It's possible it was defective, but he had spent time tweaking bios and the like.
> 
> Much safer to go checkout the unigine thread's.


Is that even part of the GPU power delivery system?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Isn't that just behind the PCIE power connectors?


----------



## wadec22

man far cry 3 is a *****. my card is valley stable at 1.3v/1325mhz, fc3 hour + stable at 1.275v/1226mhz.

pleased with ram, stable at +700mhz, haven't bothered to try higher since i'm leaving core at 1226.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Is that even part of the GPU power delivery system?


maybe, it is right behind the two 8 pin.
This is the HOF chip
H B20
P03
CFD0428
Manufactore

Vishay Siliconix
RECOM Power Inc.
RECOM Electronic GmbH

chip info
POWERLINE - DC/DC - CONVERTER
P-Channel 30-V (D-S), MOSFET

I'm not 100% sure but this is what I found.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> man far cry 3 is a *****. my card is valley stable at 1.3v/1325mhz, fc3 hour + stable at 1.275v/1226mhz.
> 
> pleased with ram, stable at +700mhz, haven't bothered to try higher since i'm leaving core at 1226.


Very nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Isn't that just behind the PCIE power connectors?


Yes, but I have no idea what that specific little chip is/does, all i know is this.... 

May she rest in peace, and may the oem have mercy on the owner's wallet.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well guys i would like to make a request for all of you!
> As you know im doing a research on our titans power delivery system and i need some feedback from all of you who are using skyn3ts bios and the volt mod with LLC disable!
> Can you tell me how much are you seeing of power draw in your AB monitors? 90%, 100%, 120%? if over 100% what are your clocks and volts?
> 
> Cheers all and thank you
> 
> Ed


Good idea Ed. Believe it or not, I am still rebuilding/upgrading my loop, and almost forgot how much time it takes once you you start going down this path...
Anyway, when I am back up and running, will provide this info


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> maybe, it is right behind the two 8 pin.
> This is the HOF chip
> H B20
> P03
> CFD0428
> Manufactore
> 
> Vishay Siliconix
> RECOM Power Inc.
> RECOM Electronic GmbH
> 
> chip info
> POWERLINE - DC/DC - CONVERTER
> P-Channel 30-V (D-S), MOSFET
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but this is what I found.


To me it looks more like it could have something to do with the memory power delivery.

Also the same chip blowing up is a bit odd. Some small defect maybe?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To me it looks more like it could have something to do with the memory power delivery.
> 
> Also the same chip blowing up is a bit odd. Some small defect maybe?


This is the first thing that light up in my head when i saw the second HOF with the same blew chip.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Good idea Ed. Believe it or not, I am still rebuilding/upgrading my loop, and almost forgot how much time it takes with a busy work schedule...lol
> Anyway, when I am back up and running, will provide this info


Thanks Bro! ill be waiting!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> To me it looks more like it could have something to do with the memory power delivery.
> 
> Also the same chip blowing up is a bit odd. Some small *defect* maybe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is the first thing that light up in my head when i saw the *second HOF with the same blew chi*p.


Yap, my thoughts exactly! if thats the case unfortunately we´ll see more blown HOF´s with the same mosfet batch defect!
in a contra sense, if more blown HOF´s appear, perhaps galaxy will be forced to give replacements...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is the first thing that light up in my head when i saw the second HOF with the same blew chip.


Multiple instances of this?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Multiple instances of this?


maybe


----------



## Lukas026

so after hours of gaming I must say I am stunned with my Titan. I settled on +205 on core and +450 on memory.

I also see now how the one overclock impact the second one. this is what I mean:

with +0 on core I can run games with +700 memory, but with +100 on core I can do only +600 on memory. now I am trying to find best sweet spot









but to be fair I am not still sure what program / game to use for testing memory and if it is artifact free...any ideas ?

for core clock I find this to be good (starting from hardest one):

1) Far Cry 3 (damn this game is so demanding with 8x MSAA - poor gpu core soul







)
2) Crysis 3
3) Unigine Heaven 4.0 (1920x1200 all max 8x MSAA)
4) Unigine Valley 1.0 (Extreme HD)
5) Tomb Raider


----------



## OccamRazor

I say Crysis 3 for memory definitely! But.. (here i go again!







) WATER WATER WATER!!!!




































then you can [email protected] 1300+!!!!








Memory it depends on the card really, my memory on stock does not go over 450mhz, (unilke your card OC the core does not interfere with the mem OC) when i apply some Volts (1,3v - 1,38v), max mem is 580mhz, does not budge from that! if i set 600mhz one card freezes, the other one goes up to 700mhz!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

ok playing Prophet in New York dome it is !









yeah I am slowly leaning towards water cooling but still I think I will wait for this all in one kits from EK.

if I understand this right - 1 of that kit you sent me via PM + EK XXL block and I am ready to rock ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok playing Prophet in New York dome it is !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I am slowly leaning towards water cooling but still I think I will wait for this all in one kits from EK.
> 
> if I understand this right - 1 of that kit you sent me via PM + EK XXL block and I am ready to rock ?


Yap! exactly!









Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Hey Ed i think your smile has increased 200% like this


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey Ed i think your smile has increased 200% like this


Definitely it did my friend! Being in the top five even widened it by a mile!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

You could be like me with a card that strokes out at +99 mem in any game.
90% asix card and a 60% card... Guess which one only does +100.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You could be like me with a card that strokes out at +99 mem in any game.
> 90% asix card and a 60% card... Guess which one only does +100.


even with the volt mod? i see a 100mhz improvement on my weakest card with 1,25v+, as the core has more voltage, the memory is left with its own power as its not needed elsewhere (bios coded)
Have you tried it?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

just a quick question fellow Titan owners: which drivers are you using now ?

I switched from 320.49 WHQL to 326.80 Beta and now I can bench Valley and Heaven with +850mhz on memory









I guess its time to make some scores again !!!


----------



## skupples

Not thoroughly no. I did get slightly better mem at 1.3... But ive been holding off on heavy testing till all 3 cards are in.

I'm on 326.80 ATM.


----------



## Lukas026

okey friends some new results with my memory overclocking and new drivers 326.80 beta. with them I can reach +900 mhz and also they are artifact free. I started getting artifacts in Heaven with +925mhz.

there is finally my GPU - Z validation. Add me please Alatar









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cfv6q/

Heaven 4.0 - 1920*1200 maxed:



Valley 1.0 - Extreme HD:



Desktop:



EDIT: one more for the show with +900mhz on memory - Totally maxed Metro LL benchmark (damn this thing look beautiful)



now I will be tinkering my core !


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> okey friends some new results with my memory overclocking and new drivers 326.80 beta. with them I can reach +900 mhz and also they are artifact free. I started getting artifacts in Heaven with +925mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> there is finally my GPU - Z validation. Add me please Alatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cfv6q/
> 
> Heaven 4.0 - 1920*1200 maxed:
> 
> 
> 
> Valley 1.0 - Extreme HD:
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I will be tinkering my core !


heres to hoping your core does as well as your memory overclock









welcome to the club btw, never said it earlier.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> heres to hoping your core does as well as your memory overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the club btw, never said it earlier.


thanks







me too


----------



## Evange

IMHO, the fps gain in games you get from mem overclocking is pretty minimal compared to overclocking your core. If I remember correctly it's like +0.1 FPS for +100 mem for my Titan in Tomb Raider 2013 @ 1440p.

Mem overclocking is more for benching purposes.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> IMHO, the fps gain in games you get from mem overclocking is pretty minimal compared to overclocking your core. If I remember correctly it's like +0.1 FPS for +100 mem for my Titan in Tomb Raider 2013 @ 1440p.
> 
> Mem overclocking is more for benching purposes.


If you only have one monitor, yes! if you have more... no!








Actually its a big difference in tri-monitor, you get smoother gameplay, not more fps!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## ChgoYoshi

First powerup and bios boot successful!


----------



## skyn3t

@ Wolf King Vánagandr you got pm


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you only have one monitor, yes! if you have more... no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually its a big difference in tri-monitor, you get smoother gameplay, not more fps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChgoYoshi*
> 
> 
> 
> First powerup and bios boot successful!


B.E.A. UTIFUL!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you only have one monitor, yes! if you have more... no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually its a big difference in tri-monitor, you get smoother gameplay, not more fps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Forgot about multi monitors setup. My bad.


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi guys! Hope everything is ok with everybody!









Here´s one more for all of you out there that asked for a LLC disable cold boot fix!!!!
Courtesy of *skyn3t* of course!!!








To everyone that had the old LLC fix, please download this one and install it!
Info inside the zip file with installation instructions for Windows 7 and Windows 8

LLC ( Load Line Calibration ) Disable
mod removes the vdroop from GPU
and boost voltage to 0.025v.

softmod llc-0.zip 78k .zip file


Like always ill have it attached to my SIG for everybody's commodity!








SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX
Any questions PM me!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Alatar --- i7 4770K / 5310MHz --- GTX Titan, 1408MHz / 1960MHz --- 93.4 --- 3906*


pushing more in Valley...

Titans dominating those pesky 780s


----------



## Lukas026

great score Alatar !

what cooling are you using ? which block ?









also slightly OT: MSI AB 3.0.0 Beta 15 out:

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/download_msi_afterburner_3_beta_15.html


----------



## Alatar

EK acetal/copper.

The basic version. Nothing special. Though it does do a good job with the VRMs.


----------



## Lukas026

nice !

I have one more question regarding MSI AB - do you guys have Force Constant Voltage option checked ? I tried LLC tweak and Voltage mod last night but it seems my core voltage is still fluctuating (like I set 1200mv and it reads like 1178mv in graph)...

thanks


----------



## Alatar

I just unlock voltage control. Never used the force constant volts option.


----------



## Lukas026

hmm can u make one run in valley again and post pic of your afterburner graph please ?

I must be doing something wrong I guess...


----------



## Evange

How I wish Titan can take back the #1 spot in Firestrike HoF...


----------



## skyn3t

Yeah looks like I need to buy me a titan or downgrade to 770 . skyn3t is a perk now









Something big is coming lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Let the good times roll my Friend!









Cheers

Ed Wolf


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yeah looks like I need to buy me a titan or downgrade to 770 . skyn3t is a perk now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something big is coming lol


something of....titanic proportions?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> something of....titanic proportions?


You bet it is!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> something of....titanic proportions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You bet it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


loli said nothing


----------



## illuz

I think I've secured me a Titan at a good time...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> loli said nothing


well.. not titanic! that one sank!








Lets call it (87178291200 n! . 1,1461280356782380259259551533171 log) sqrt TITAN!









Cheers

Ed Wolf


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> I think I've secured me a Titan at a good time...


Nice, enjoy the card and the unlocked voltage









I take it your going to drown the card


----------



## timbuck

Every single one of you titan owners should fold 24/7!


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbuck*
> 
> Every single one of you titan owners should fold 24/7!


I might over the winter. Right now my room would become very uncomfortable if I ran Titan 24/7.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbuck*
> 
> Every single one of you titan owners should fold 24/7!


Have it contributed with anything thus far? Not very invested in [email protected]


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> I think I've secured me a Titan at a good time...


Welcome to the fastest GPU (single of course)


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I might over the winter. Right now my room would become very uncomfortable if I ran Titan 24/7.


Yep. Ran two for last months FOT, and it got my place real toasty real fast. power cost wasn't bad: it was the AC running near nonstop that did me in for 20/7.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yep. Ran two for last months FOT, and it got my place real toasty real fast. power cost wasn't bad: it was the AC running near nonstop that did me in for 20/7.


I balance it out, we're coming up to a time when you can use a titan 24/7 just because it dumps so much bloody heat into the room.


----------



## AceGoober

My GTX Titan has an ASIC Quality of 81%. Time to see what it will do now that the ACX cooler and backplate are installed and verified working properly.









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Ace...TX_Titan_ASIC_Quality_001_09-16-2013.jpg.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi, guys!

AB beta 15 just came out so, grab it here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,16.html
and here you´ll find the Zawarudos AB hack for AB beta 15:

ZawarudoABHackV2 FOR AB_Beta15.zip 56k .zip file

And as always you have it in my SIG to download without having to search around!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

so I tried LLC tweak and MSI AB 15 again and even with them, still my core voltage fluctuates a little (like when I set 1200mv) it is still changing between 1194mv and 1200mv. is this normal ? if its not, what might the problem ?

anyways with 320.80 beta drivers, my highest core clock with 1.21v is still +220 mhz. I was playing crysis 3 today (finished it







) and I found a sweet spot with +180mhz on core and +825 mhz on memory. never had any crash or artifact during 4 hours of gaming !









now i will torture my card with far cry 3

EDIT: oh and one more question, what do you guys think would happen, when I add this lines taken from MSI softmod thread:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

and add them to EVGA PrecX Profile (I found out that it has the same .cfg files) ?

EDIT2: nvm I tried it and nothing happens









Anyone tried it ?


----------



## skupples

Your voltage should stay solid while under load. You may see small blips when they are not under load... While sitting here typing this iv'e observed tiny little drop's from 1.181 to 1.178-9 up to 1.188.


----------



## skyn3t

You guys may see this but I'm was boring doing some Photoshop and searching at the same time and found this
The power of Titan!!! by rbuass []
going to ring his bell later on since we come from the same place









PS: just don't kill your Titan otherwise you going to need a lot soldering skills ( sky has it, never used it in a GPU )


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You guys may see this but I'm was boring doing some Photoshop and searching at the same time and found this
> The power of Titan!!! by rbuass []
> going to ring his bell later on since we come from the same place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: just don't kill your Titan otherwise you going to need a lot soldering skills ( sky has it, never used it in a GPU )


Yeah rbuass was also pretty much the first guy to report a Titan death caused by VRM failure.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You guys may see this but I'm was boring doing some Photoshop and searching at the same time and found this
> The power of Titan!!! by rbuass []
> going to ring his bell later on since we come from the same place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: just don't kill your Titan otherwise you going to need a lot soldering skills ( sky has it, never used it in a GPU )


what in god's name did they do to the Titan??? it's been molested and mutated into a FrankenTitan -_-

That's a GRAND already, do they have trees that grow money or something?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You guys may see this but I'm was boring doing some Photoshop and searching at the same time and found this
> The power of Titan!!! by rbuass []
> going to ring his bell later on since we come from the same place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: just don't kill your Titan otherwise you going to need a lot soldering skills ( sky has it, never used it in a GPU )


The soldering is the easy part, for me the toughest part of that mod was cutting the alert pin on the voltage controller. Went bug eyed just trying to see it, I had to take macro pics along the way to zoom in & see what I was really doing


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> so I tried LLC tweak and MSI AB 15 again and even with them, still my core voltage fluctuates a little (like when I set 1200mv) it is still changing between 1194mv and 1200mv. is this normal ? if its not, what might the problem ?
> 
> anyways with 320.80 beta drivers, my highest core clock with 1.21v is still +220 mhz. I was playing crysis 3 today (finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I found a sweet spot with +180mhz on core and +825 mhz on memory. never had any crash or artifact during 4 hours of gaming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i will torture my card with far cry 3
> 
> EDIT: oh and one more question, what do you guys think would happen, when I add this lines taken from MSI softmod thread:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> and add them to EVGA PrecX Profile (I found out that it has the same .cfg files) ?
> 
> EDIT2: nvm I tried it and nothing happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried it ?


It wont work as precisionX while shares the same core as AB is very different in programming! Only works in AB!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah rbuass was also pretty much the first guy to report a Titan death caused by VRM failure.


I just finish read all that info there

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> what in god's name did they do to the Titan??? it's been molested and mutated into a FrankenTitan -_-
> 
> That's a GRAND already, do they have trees that grow money or something?


Yeah he did a freaking job there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The soldering is the easy part, for me the toughest part of that mod was cutting the alert pin on the voltage controller. Went bug eyed just trying to see it, I had to take macro pics along the way to zoom in & see what I was really doing


like this one











hats off for you and those that does the job


----------



## Aftermath2006

do i need to add the profile settings again to unlock voltage if i update to AB beta 15 or does it keep the ones i have already put in


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The soldering is the easy part, for me the toughest part of that mod was cutting the alert pin on the voltage controller. Went bug eyed just trying to see it, I had to take macro pics along the way to zoom in & see what I was really doing


Indeed my friend, probably the most dangerous and difficult part!


buy you did it!!!









Cheers

Ed Wolf


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> do i need to add the profile settings again to unlock voltage if i update to AB beta 15 or does it keep the ones i have already put in


It keeps the profiles, just close AB before installing the new beta 15!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

damn that is insane







good work from all these extreme benchers. kind of another league !

anyway I must say I have found new stress - test champion !

installed witcher 2, maxed out all options and when I saw Ubersampling option, I said to myself, what the hell I have Titan, I will put it on









so I started the game, and during the first few scenes (almost all dialogues between characters), I noticed my fan is spinning damn hard...

so I ended chat with Triss in the tent, shutdown the game and look to EVGA PrecisionX graph and here is what I saw:



bam - power at 105% and max was 116%

I feel like I will share this info and if someone have this game installed, try it









EDIT: I also post my options tab so you can see it...



EDIT 2: becouse of this game and stress, I had to lower memory - 25 mhz to stable 800 mhz


----------



## skupples

Hey, i'm looking to buy a cheap digital camera for my up coming build log... Anyone have any ~100$(under) recommendation's? I'm not looking to take HD picture's of the moons surface, just better then my cellphone.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> do i need to add the profile settings again to unlock voltage if i update to AB beta 15 or does it keep the ones i have already put in


Use the tool in Ed's (razors) sig ZawarudoABHackV2 FOR AB_Beta15

I'm pretty lazy, i probably won't switch over until AB14 expires.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey, i'm looking to buy a cheap digital camera for my up coming build log... Anyone have any ~100$(under) recommendation's? I'm not looking to take HD picture's of the moons surface, just better then my cellphone.


ebay probably, though im done using ebay for anything electronics after this latest debacle lol.


----------



## cravinmild

did it all work out in the end for you, get your money back?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hey, i'm looking to buy a cheap digital camera for my up coming build log... Anyone have any ~100$(under) recommendation's? I'm not looking to take HD picture's of the moons surface, just better then my cellphone.


Here Canon SX210IS 14.1 if you can find one get it, I have and it does amazing. you just need the right light and expose when taking photos using window curtain to block the hash light or using the light by the end of the daythat comes through window


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> did it all work out in the end for you, get your money back?


i have to wait till the 21st for paypal to respond


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timbuck*
> 
> Every single one of you titan owners should fold 24/7!


donating to electric bills?







I was folding back with my old gtx 280's. ran for a month, quit after the first 475.00 electric bill.


----------



## skupples

I could never imagine folding with this type of system unless it was one of the bitcoin funded outfits, and even then i highly doubt i would generate enough money to break even.


----------



## szeged

hey guys, just got done installing the newest addition to my growing titan collection, ive only flashed using the traditional method, is the flashtool method in ed's sig basically, name the bios i want to flash to x.rom, move it into the flashtool folder, then hit run, and go from there?

thanks


----------



## cravinmild

serious, it sucks that much juice. DATS A LOT


----------



## wadec22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys, just got done installing the newest addition to my growing titan collection, ive only flashed using the traditional method, is the flashtool method in ed's sig basically, name the bios i want to flash to x.rom, move it into the flashtool folder, then hit run, and go from there?
> 
> thanks


step by step here: http://1pcent.com/?p=277


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys, just got done installing the newest addition to my growing titan collection, ive only flashed using the traditional method, is the flashtool method in ed's sig basically, name the bios i want to flash to x.rom, move it into the flashtool folder, then hit run, and go from there?
> 
> thanks


Yes, click "run" and then choose the card to flash: 0,1,2,3... depends on the number of the cards installed, when it finishes flashing, asks again to flash the second card and so on!
Its simple to use and ive used it dozens of times with no hassle!
Any doubt PM me!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have to wait till the 21st for paypal to respond


So you never have gotten a response from the actual seller?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So you never have gotten a response from the actual seller?


nope hes still ignoring me lol, 2 weeks now, hes either dead, in prison, or really thinks he can get away with this by ignoring it lol. 5 days to go till paypal decides if im taking a trip to canada or not lol


----------



## szeged

ran one last time on stock bios for this newest card, found its max itll go, anything over this and its crash city 24/7



1202/3204

time to put skynet on this one


----------



## szeged

soon...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lyx

Ok i know it's totally OT but i'm so excited about that i need to post it









*Diablo 3 Auction House is Closing !!!*

This is such a great news - what a day









http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/10974978/diablo-iii-auction-house-update-17-09-2013


----------



## szeged

starting to think the reason my titans memory wont overclock worth a poo is the poor vrm cooling on hydro coppers compared to EK blocks





thats kinda pathetic imo.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> Ok i know it's totally OT but i'm so excited about that i need to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diablo 3 Auction House is Closing !!!*
> 
> This is such a great news - what a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/10974978/diablo-iii-auction-house-update-17-09-2013


Too late, iv'e been playing POE for almost 2 years at this point. No way i'm buying it either way.

but i'm sure that is a HUGE win for the community of blizzard.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> starting to think the reason my titans memory wont overclock worth a poo is the poor vrm cooling on hydro coppers compared to EK blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats kinda pathetic imo.










Not sure about that brother....EK seems to be the best for the VRM from the only review of blocks I ever saw. But remember two things. The reviewer said (and stated very clearly) that the VRM and VRAM temps measures he took were very low in accuracy/precision. Second, all blocks supply more than enough cooling for both VRM and VRAM, even the hydro coppers. These things (VRM and VRAM) are rated to operate at what temp? 80 C? 90 C? perhaps even more. And all the blocks show temps well below that by 30 C to almost 50 C.

Hope that helps

cheers

EDIT - BTW, the review is now finished. It was a work in progress for some time but now it is finish and an interesting reading with clear recommendations to EK and XSPC blocks

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/detailed-test-setup-results/

EDIT 2 - mmm...I might be wrong looking at the numbers again. The review put the temp for the vrm - the ambient temperature which for the EVGA block does not look good at all (60 C above the ambient temp????). I think the reviewer is correct. this might be related to lack of thermal pad to the inductors...Perhaps that would make a real difference for the EVGA block.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about that brother....EK seems to be the best for the VRM from the only review of blocks I ever saw. But remember two things. The reviewer said (and stated very clearly) that the VRM and VRAM temps measures he took were very low in accuracy/precision. Second, all blocks supply more than enough cooling for both VRM and VRAM, even the hydro coppers. These things (VRM and VRAM) are rated to operate at what temp? 80 C? 90 C? perhaps even more. And all the blocks show temps well below that by 30 C to almost 50 C.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> cheers


true, but i think he was testing on stock bios wasnt he? once you put more volts into it the hydro copper blocks might be getting close :x


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about that brother....EK seems to be the best for the VRM from the only review of blocks I ever saw. But remember two things. The reviewer said (and stated very clearly) that the VRM and VRAM temps measures he took were very low in accuracy/precision. Second, all blocks supply more than enough cooling for both VRM and VRAM, even the hydro coppers. These things (VRM and VRAM) are rated to operate at what temp? 80 C? 90 C? perhaps even more. And all the blocks show temps well below that by 30 C to almost 50 C.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> cheers
> 
> EDIT - BTW, the review is now finished. It was a work in progress for some time but now it is finish and an interesting reading with clear recommendations to EK and XSPC blocks
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/detailed-test-setup-results/


Totally right! dont worry about your block! its perfectly fine! your temps are well below the 85C, that i believe its the red zone due to the power inductors specifications (max operating temperature 85C)
Add another rad if your temps go up due to OC, i ordered 2 more rads because of that!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

ok, now all I have to do is wait for the end of the week.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> ok, now all I have to do is wait for the end of the week.


Word !!


----------



## Panther Al

OK, Question time ya'll:

While its still a little early, I figure the tax man will be giving back enough of my money to go ahead and get a 4k display. Looking at the 31.5 inch ASUS, but the question is: With Dual Titans, is it possible to get it to go at 60hz? I know there are cable issues, and in theory, you can use DP cables, but will the titan push DP at 60hz?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> OK, Question time ya'll:
> 
> While its still a little early, I figure the tax man will be giving back enough of my money to go ahead and get a 4k display. Looking at the 31.5 inch ASUS, but the question is: With Dual Titans, is it possible to get it to go at 60hz? I know there are cable issues, and in theory, you can use DP cables, but will the titan push DP at 60hz?


As far as I know, the Asus 4k monitor only does 30hz at 4k. Will you get 6-fps on games with dual Titans? Absolutely


----------



## Panther Al

Well, I think I answered my own question. Been exercising my google foo, and it appears that with the ASUS 4k screen, you can do 60hz on one DP cable:

Back in the 326.19 drivers it looks as if Nvidia enabled MST, which is what it requires to get to 60hz. Basically, setting up two 2160 by 1920 screen side by side. There appears to be post issues, that was supposed to be fixed by ASUS with a BIOS update, but haven't found anything out about that.


----------



## szeged

played crysis 3 again today, only one titan in the rig, all settings completely maxxed at 2560x1440, i was getting 5800 ish vram used in most levels, i know this cant be right because anything but a titan would have a stroke after the 3gb was used up. anyone know whats up? ive never seen this much vram used in any game, even super modded skyrim.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> played crysis 3 again today, only one titan in the rig, all settings completely maxxed at 2560x1440, i was getting 5800 ish vram used in most levels, i know this cant be right because anything but a titan would have a stroke after the 3gb was used up. anyone know whats up? ive never seen this much vram used in any game, even super modded skyrim.


Had similar with BF3 using 4.3gb vram - re installed gpu driver cured it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/9jrc.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've never seen more than 3GB used in Crysis 3 with my 1440p setup...


----------



## Shogon

Darn Nvidia, where's the beta drivers at x.x. I need something to make it seem like Rome II is improving...lol.

Hope you get your money back szeged







pisses me off things like that still happen.


----------



## iARDAs

Wow Sleeping Dogs at 1440p with a GTX Titan OCed at 1110mhz Averages 33 fps on Extreme Preset and High Res. Texture Pack.

Vram usage is around just below 1900.

I wonder if I should get a 2nd Titan sooner.

Edit : Just lowered the preset to High and kept High Res. Texture Pack and now I get almost double the FPS. Wow.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Edit : Just lowered the preset to High and kept High Res. Texture Pack and now I get almost double the FPS. Wow.


It's the same in Crysis. There are like one or two settings that you need to drop from VHQ to HQ, and the frame rate goes from like ~30-35 to ~50. And visually it's almost identical. Either we've hit the point where better graphics are going to require exponentially more power, or developers are doing this on purpose.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I dunno, I spent so much money on gpu's that I dont want to turn any settings down on principle...


----------



## skupples

Sleeping dogs has terrible ski support. I can posy some better bits to try when I get off work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, I think I answered my own question. Been exercising my google foo, and it appears that with the ASUS 4k screen, you can do 60hz on one DP cable:
> 
> Back in the 326.19 drivers it looks as if Nvidia enabled MST, which is what it requires to get to 60hz. Basically, setting up two 2160 by 1920 screen side by side. There appears to be post issues, that was supposed to be fixed by ASUS with a BIOS update, but haven't found anything out about that.


Yes, the asus does 60hz using mst. But you may want to hold out for a month or two. Check the new panels coming REAL soon:

http://shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/tc-l65wt600/index.dot?sc_mc=pr_na_pcec_tv_tc-l65wt600_09042013

More will follow with smaller screen size.... The 4k 60Hz flood is just around the corner.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I dunno, I spent so much money on gpu's that I dont want to turn any settings down on principle...


Me too, though I just can't stand the thought of a second Titan going to complete waste in my single monitor setup (either [email protected] or [email protected]). Most of my gaming time is spent in PS2, where the game utilizes maybe 50% of my GPU due to the horrible CPU optimization holding it back (though I can at least downscale in PS2 to get a slightly better image and more GPU utilization). And then there's everything else, which Titan does well enough by itself. I'll probably get a second once we start getting PS4 and XBONE ports.


----------



## szeged

depending on the vram usage of next gen games, i might just throw two 780s in a gaming rig and just use the titans for other stuff lol, now to figure out why crysis 3 is constantly using 5800gb of vram now, i reinstalled the drivers etc etc, still hitting almost 6gb vram used, even though my normal usage was like 3 to 3.4gb used before.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It's the same in Crysis. There are like one or two settings that you need to drop from VHQ to HQ, and the frame rate goes from like ~30-35 to ~50. And visually it's almost identical. Either we've hit the point where better graphics are going to require exponentially more power, or developers are doing this on purpose.


Ive always thought politics play a bigger roll in driver development then most would care to admit


----------



## show3rman

Hi

I have the skyn3t bios 1006mhz core, anyone know how to fix fan speed, it's limited to 85% also does this skyn3t bios fix the throttling? and what's vdroop fix? is it for titan.

thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow Sleeping Dogs at 1440p with a GTX Titan OCed at 1110mhz Averages 33 fps on Extreme Preset and High Res. Texture Pack.
> 
> Vram usage is around just below 1900.
> 
> I wonder if I should get a 2nd Titan sooner.
> 
> Edit : Just lowered the preset to High and kept High Res. Texture Pack and now I get almost double the FPS. Wow.


When I saw this on my phone at work today, I thought for some reason you were running SLI... Since that isn't the case, can you do ma favor and see if you are getting 99% gpu usage in Sleeping Dog's?

My own research into sleeping dogs (under sli) show's poor cpu utilization, which leads to heavy gpu stuttering & low usage.


----------



## szeged

played crysis 3 again after restarting my comp, down to 2241 vram used, down from 5892 lol...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When I saw this on my phone at work today, I thought for some reason you were running SLI... Since that isn't the case, can you do ma favor and see if you are getting 99% gpu usage in Sleeping Dog's?
> 
> My own research into sleeping dogs (under sli) show's poor cpu utilization, which leads to heavy gpu stuttering & low usage.


Yep I am getting 99% GPU usage on that game.

I have no stuttering whatsoever also.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep I am getting 99% GPU usage on that game.
> 
> I have no stuttering whatsoever also.


Thanks! Most likely a SLI issue then. ( on my end) I finally found bits that got my gpu usage ~70%... Was @ 30% with stock 326.80 sleeping dogs sli bits.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *show3rman*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have the skyn3t bios 1006mhz core, anyone know how to fix fan speed, it's limited to 85% also does this skyn3t bios fix the throttling? and what's vdroop fix? is it for titan.
> 
> thanks


front page has the 100% fan profile just flash it over


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> played crysis 3 again after restarting my comp, down to 2241 vram used, down from 5892 lol...


That's more like it. Like I said, I've never gone over 3GB in that game at 1440p...


----------



## Ftimster

326.80 is a dog I have been running tri sli for years now and never had as many small but very irritating issues as with 326.80 had to go back to last known stable ::rolleyes


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> 326.80 is a dog I have been running tri sli for years now and never had as many small but very irritating issues as with 326.80 had to go back to last known stable ::rolleyes


what kind of issues are you getting?


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

may I ask you if someone with Titan card and MSI AB softmod and LCC tweak enabled, could run Unigine Valley 1.0 on Extreme HD preset and than take a screenshot of graph in MSI AB and post it here please ? If possible with 1225mv on core and some mild OC...

I am getting this:



As you can see I am getting still a little fluctuations in core voltage (almost every second from 1225 to 1219 and back) and I wanna know if you other guys also getting this...thanks


----------



## iARDAs

I have a question to the folks who have Titan SLI on air...

Does the top GPU have crazy high temperatures? Also can you OC both GPUs at 1100mhz or so with the stock bios? AND how do they scale especially at 1440p?

Thank you.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I have a question to the folks who have Titan SLI on air...
> 
> Does the top GPU have crazy high temperatures? Also can you OC both GPUs at 1100mhz or so with the stock bios? AND how do they scale especially at 1440p?
> 
> Thank you.


I have a unique situation. I have two EVGA Titans, one a standard model and te other an SC model.

When I put the SC on Top it runs 10-13C Hotter than then bottom card. If I swapp them, they run at the same temperature.
With Stock Bios and Stock Voltage both run 1124mhz, stable on everything, higher clocks run benchmarks, but crash in games. With 1.2V they both do 1163mhz stable 24/7. They Scale really good except in Metro Last Light at 1080P.

Modded Bios got me 1.212V running at 1202mhz. Stable at roughly 75C with a mild-aggressive fan curve. Every Time I put the SC card on top, temperature drastically increases and many times get to 81C, which I don't like. Might need to reapply thermal paste.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I have a unique situation. I have two EVGA Titans, one a standard model and te other an SC model.
> 
> When I put the SC on Top it runs 10-13C Hotter than then bottom card. If I swapp them, they run at the same temperature.
> With Stock Bios and Stock Voltage both run 1124mhz, stable on everything, higher clocks run benchmarks, but crash in games. With 1.2V they both do 1163mhz stable 24/7. They Scale really good except in Metro Last Light at 1080P.
> 
> Modded Bios got me 1.212V running at 1202mhz. Stable at roughly 75C with a mild-aggressive fan curve. Every Time I put the SC card on top, temperature drastically increases and many times get to 81C, which I don't like. Might need to reapply thermal paste.


Thanks for the response and +rep.

I currently have a Asus Titan and it can do 1110mhz stable on all games. I can take it upto 1137 but few games are not stable and all of them are AMD supported games for some reason. I am thinking of importing an Evga Titan from USA because here in Turkey the Asus gtx Titan ON SALE costs around $1400 which sux really.

On the matter of regular and SC model, SC model is a bit more factory OCed at the stock voltage with stock bios right?


----------



## Gregster

I had my two Titans on air in a NZXT Switch case and on a RIVF mobo and the top card sat around 5c hotter. I set a 1:1 fan profile so 30c = 30% fan - 40c = 40% fan - 50c = 50% fan and this kept them both nice and cool.

As for the OC Titan, it is just a higher default clock and any Titan can have a OC BIOS on it (flashing). Save a few euro's and get a cheap Titan and flash a new BIOS or just set a profile in AB or Prec X for gaming


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the response and +rep.
> 
> I currently have a Asus Titan and it can do 1110mhz stable on all games. I can take it upto 1137 but few games are not stable and all of them are AMD supported games for some reason. I am thinking of importing an Evga Titan from USA because here in Turkey the Asus gtx Titan ON SALE costs around $1400 which sux really.
> 
> On the matter of regular and SC model, SC model is a bit more factory OCed at the stock voltage with stock bios right?


No worries man.

The SC model is clocked slightly higher than the standard model, and costs 20USD more. Somewhere I read that generally manufaturer OC cards achive higher stable clock speeds, but thats not the case with my cards. I got The SC card for 700USD back in April. Got really lucky, because 780s weren't out yet.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> may I ask you if someone with Titan card and MSI AB softmod and LCC tweak enabled, could run Unigine Valley 1.0 on Extreme HD preset and than take a screenshot of graph in MSI AB and post it here please ? If possible with 1225mv on core and some mild OC...
> 
> I am getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I am getting still a little fluctuations in core voltage (almost every second from 1225 to 1219 and back) and I wanna know if you other guys also getting this...thanks


anyone can you run it for me please ?


----------



## nyrang3rs

Does anyone know if EVGA is planning to include their little program to adjust the brightness of the logo in the precision program itself, instead of an additional program you have to run?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> I had my two Titans on air in a NZXT Switch case and on a RIVF mobo and the top card sat around 5c hotter. I set a 1:1 fan profile so 30c = 30% fan - 40c = 40% fan - 50c = 50% fan and this kept them both nice and cool.
> 
> As for the OC Titan, it is just a higher default clock and any Titan can have a OC BIOS on it (flashing). Save a few euro's and get a cheap Titan and flash a new BIOS or just set a profile in AB or Prec X for gaming


5c is not that bad actually. I also use a 1:1 fan profile like you  It is doing great. But even now my top GPU at +37 voltage and 1110mhz can hit 80 degrees unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> No worries man.
> 
> The SC model is clocked slightly higher than the standard model, and costs 20USD more. Somewhere I read that generally manufaturer OC cards achive higher stable clock speeds, but thats not the case with my cards. I got The SC card for 700USD back in April. Got really lucky, because 780s weren't out yet.


How do you like the SLI performance? Are there stuttering issues or are there games that just is terrible at Titan SLI?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Does anyone know if EVGA is planning to include their little program to adjust the brightness of the logo in the precision program itself, instead of an additional program you have to run?


I don't think so.


----------



## show3rman

I don't see it? what's it called?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 5c is not that bad actually. I also use a 1:1 fan profile like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is doing great. But even now my top GPU at +37 voltage and 1110mhz can hit 80 degrees unfortunately.
> 
> How do you like the SLI performance? Are there stuttering issues or are there games that just is terrible at Titan SLI?


Love it at 1080P 120hz. I really like my current monitor. Went to 1440 and didn't like it at all after getting used to 120hz.
SLI performance is actually pretty good. No stuttering or weird issues. running 326.80 drivers. Some games don't scale well, but has to do more with the game itself. Metro Last light get me roughly 20% increase in frames, but it's very smooth. Shut the FPS counter off and enjoy!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Love it at 1080P 120hz. I really like my current monitor. Went to 1440 and didn't like it at all after getting used to 120hz.
> SLI performance is actually pretty good. No stuttering or weird issues. running 326.80 drivers. Some games don't scale well, but has to do more with the game itself. Metro Last light get me roughly 20% increase in frames, but it's very smooth. Shut the FPS counter off and enjoy!


Yeah I checked few benchmarks and SLI scaling is very different in games. With BF3 almost twice the performance but with some games as you said rouglty 20%.

Though it seems at 1440p scaling is a bit better.

Glad to hear that there is no stuttering.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I checked few benchmarks and SLI scaling is very different in games. With BF3 almost twice the performance but with some games as you said rouglty 20%.
> 
> Though it seems at 1440p scaling is a bit better.
> 
> Glad to hear that there is no stuttering.


You nailed it, the higher the resolution, the better the scaling.

I noticed huge improvements in pretty much all the games I played since having the two Titans.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> may I ask you if someone with Titan card and MSI AB softmod and LCC tweak enabled, could run Unigine Valley 1.0 on Extreme HD preset and than take a screenshot of graph in MSI AB and post it here please ? If possible with 1225mv on core and some mild OC...
> 
> I am getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I am getting still a little fluctuations in core voltage (almost every second from 1225 to 1219 and back) and I wanna know if you other guys also getting this...thanks


I get voltage fluctuations, but they are not visible on the HW monitor read out... AS in, I have a straight line. That being said, if i hover over the line and track it's progress i get dips of +/- .005mv

I can test later today when i'm home if no one else does by then.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> anyone can you run it for me please ?


from what i see you have nothing to worry about Lukas, the fluctuation as i told you earlier is normal if its upward, you set 1,225v in AB and you get 1,225v - 1,231, normal fluctuation, remember that its impossible to eliminate completely vdroop due to the properties of electricity it self, with LLC disabled you get a minimum variation of 0,025v!
The values 00, 10, 11, sets the internal loadline attenuation DAC calibration value. The maximum loadline is controlled externally by setting the gain of the current sense amplifier. This maximum loadline can then be adjusted from 100% to 0% in 30 steps. Each LSB represents a 3.226% change in the load line. so, we have:
00 = No Load Line
10 = 51.6% of external load line
11 = 100% of external Loadline
If you set 11 in the command line, you would get the widest of fluctuations due to the nature of LLC which is to provide power saving functions (power goes up with load, power goes down without load)
See in my screen shot my cards :
If you take a closer look at the voltages: 1.238v and 1,231v (1164mhz test) and in red 1,331v and 1,325v (1254mhz test), the variation between them is +-0.007v, which is on line with your variation too: 1,231v - 1,225= 0.006v



Cheers and chill out bro, nothings wrong with your Titan! just get it "wet", its the best thing you can do!









Ed Wolf


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I checked few benchmarks and SLI scaling is very different in games. With BF3 almost twice the performance but with some games as you said rouglty 20%.
> 
> Though it seems at 1440p scaling is a bit better.
> 
> Glad to hear that there is no stuttering.


IARDas my Man!
Get another titan dude, it was the best thing for me really, im running 3240 x 1920 3x 27" 120mhz debezeled monitors and its sweet time, 60" gaming!








And i got a third one waiting in a drawer somewhere( best to forget shes there!







) for a RIVE black and a 3930K (im not convinced by the new 4930K)

Here they are, my twins, separate loops for each baby!







, waiting for 2 more rads in between and 2 1200Ltr/H pumps!























No stuttering, no nothing! Titan SLI is the best setup out there buddy!








Actually in my country i can get titans at 760€ with taxes on it already through the importer, hows customs in Turkey?
I sent one to Greece and there was no hassle but i don't know how´s things in Turkey customs!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Nice setup Ed!









@ IARDas - Do some watercooling too like Edie above if you get the second Titan


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IARDas my Man!
> Get another titan dude, it was the best thing for me really, im running 3240 x 1920 3x 27" 120mhz debezeled monitors and its sweet time, 60" gaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i got a third one waiting in a drawer somewhere( best to forget shes there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for a RIVE black and a 3930K (im not convinced by the new 4930K)
> 
> Here they are, my twins, separate loops for each baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , waiting for 2 more rads in between and 2 1200Ltr/H pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stuttering, no nothing! Titan SLI is the best setup out there buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually in my country i can get titans at 760€ with taxes on it already through the importer, hows customs in Turkey?
> I sent one to Greece and there was no hassle but i don't know how´s things in Turkey customs!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Pufffff. Amazing setup buddy. Yeah I will definitaly go with the Titan SLI route. However I can not get it before January. I will ask my brother in law to bring one for me from USA. Probably Evga but I am not so sure. Where do you live? How much would it cost to ship a Titan to USA from your location? If it is cheaper than $1000 count me in 

Turkish customs would get about 20% from the price as tax.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Nice setup Ed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ IARDas - Do some watercooling too like Edie above if you get the second Titan


I am so afraid of doing that. But lately hitting 82 degrees in some games worry me as well.

Maybe I should go with the Arctic Cooling Route?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Nice setup Ed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ IARDas - Do some watercooling too like Edie above if you get the second Titan


Thanks Man!









i preferred 2 separate loops for the 2 titans ( Down the road a third for the third titan of course, already waiting!







)
and i got a corsair H110, my delided [email protected]@1,40v does not go above 65C gaming and only hits 80C when i do small FFT´s 8 x 8 in Prme95 and noise almost 0!!!







(mind you its still summer here and ambient temps go around 25C)

Now im adding 2 rads and 2 more powerful pumps to the Titans loops, i want to get temps down from 60C (my titan loops are passive) 2 finned aluminium reservoirs with 5lts capacity pushed with a 800Ltr/H pumps)
Now i want to go hybrid! adding 2 rads and active cooling the radiators with high speed fans ( the radiators and reservoirs are on the outside of the house, so, no noise!







)

Cheers

Ed Wolf


----------



## provost

Sounds like a plan


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Pufffff. Amazing setup buddy. Yeah I will definitaly go with the Titan SLI route. However I can not get it before January. I will ask my brother in law to bring one for me from USA. Probably Evga but I am not so sure. Where do you live? How much would it cost to ship a Titan to USA from your location? If it is cheaper than $1000 count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish customs would get about 20% from the price as tax.
> 
> I am so afraid of doing that. But lately hitting 82 degrees in some games worry me as well.
> 
> Maybe I should go with the Arctic Cooling Route?


Its best for him to bring it from the US; because in my country, Portugal, its the same as in yours, the taxes are around 20% on top of US imports! my first titan cost me another 130€ on top of the 800€ (price + shipment) i payed for the titan in the US! crazy really! next year ill go to Canada and later New York on my vacations and will bring some stuff too as its SO MUCH CHEAPER!
Why dont you go EK? i know they are releasing new full Kits soon!

Cheers

Ed Wolf


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its best for him to bring it from the US; because in my country, Portugal, its the same as in yours, the taxes are around 20% on top of US imports! my first titan cost me another 130€ on top of the 800€ (price + shipment) i payed for the titan in the US! crazy really! next year ill go to Canada and later New York on my vacations and will bring some stuff too as its SO MUCH CHEAPER!
> Why dont you go EK? i know they are releasing new full Kits soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed Wolf


Yeah I feel you.

I was in USA last year and I bought tons of stuff but not a GPU. Titan was not out last summer  However now my brother in law has no chance but to bring me one and I can SLI it.

I should also look into Asus Titan and see if their warranties are global.

EK? You mean water? Well I might break something thats my worry and the warranty gets destroyed. If I want to sell my Titan lets say next year or so, I will have a very very hard time to sell it because I modified the stock cooler and went watercooling.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its best for him to bring it from the US; because in my country, Portugal, its the same as in yours, the taxes are around 20% on top of US imports! my first titan cost me another 130€ on top of the 800€ (price + shipment) i payed for the titan in the US! crazy really! next year ill go to Canada and later New York on my vacations and will bring some stuff too as its SO MUCH CHEAPER!
> Why dont you go EK? i know they are releasing new full Kits soon!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed Wolf


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Pufffff. Amazing setup buddy. Yeah I will definitaly go with the Titan SLI route. However I can not get it before January. I will ask my brother in law to bring one for me from USA. Probably Evga but I am not so sure. Where do you live? How much would it cost to ship a Titan to USA from your location? If it is cheaper than $1000 count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish customs would get about 20% from the price as tax.
> 
> I am so afraid of doing that. But lately hitting 82 degrees in some games worry me as well.
> 
> Maybe I should go with the Arctic Cooling Route?


Guys, just to give some perspective for you. Brazilian import taxes amount to 80%...So, I think 20% is really nice........All computer parts here cost twice the price in US. It really sucks. So, since I have two titans in SLI it cost me almost the same that a 4-way sli setup.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Guys, just to give some perspective for you. Brazilian import taxes amount to 80%...So, I think 20% is really nice........All computer parts here cost twice the price in US. It really sucks. So, since I have two titans in SLI it cost me almost the same that a 4-way sli setup.


I know how things work in Brasil, my father lived in your city (São Paulo) for 23 years, still have family there (Campinas)








I was referring to the prices we have here, even without taxes its cheaper to go for vacations and buy in the US!
For a whole computer the difference IS enough to pay the trip!!!

Cheers

Ed Wolf


----------



## szeged

titans seem to be going on the discontinued list on newegg, wonder if its just because they havent gotten a re supply of them in a while.


----------



## steelballrun99

hi guys, I haven't been to the forum in many months, been searching all over but the 1500 over pages hasn't made it easy, I wanted to know if the throttling issues with the titans been solved? and if so which bios do u guys recommend? I used the naenon original bios, any new ones or ways to get the most power off of the titans?

I am using 2 titans watercooled running surround on 5878x1080 60hz


----------



## szeged

skyn3t bios are my favorite now, and with the new afterburner mod you can pump 1.3+volts into your titan and watch them take off.


----------



## steelballrun99

thanks for the reply, where can I get the afterburner mod? or just the newest one from there website?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> thanks for the reply, where can I get the afterburner mod? or just the newest one from there website?


HI and welcome to our (yours too because you have titans) Titan Owners thread!








You can download everything from my SIG!
Any doubt about anything just drop me a PM!

Cheers

Ed Wolf


----------



## skupples

check this beast out...



more in the "another" build log.

btw... If the guy who mounted a Dynatron on the back of his motherboard is still floating around here... PLEASE PM ME. I spent 2 hours last night combing through the thread trying to find you, with no luck... I need infoz!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hi guys

NVIDIA GeForce 327.23 WHQL are out...

Yep Ed, I was just crying and sharing my feelings







about the insanely high taxes here down in Brazil.

Abraço irmão

Gabriel


----------



## szeged

new drivers gave me a .4 fps boost in valley @ 1202/3254, if that matters lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce 327.23 WHQL are out...
> 
> Yep Ed, I was just crying and sharing my feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the insanely high taxes here down in Brazil.
> 
> Abraço irmão
> 
> Gabriel


Yeah I know how insane is the tax there, don't tell me about. Glad to see one more from. [<0>] enjoy you stay and welcome to ocn.

Ed mais um


----------



## szeged

hey guys, anyone else run metroLL at 2560x1440 on just one titan? wondering if these results are about right for a game stable clock of 1137 core, no mem OC.



all settings were maxed out at 2560x1440.


----------



## Aftermath2006

do the new drivers have any effect on the soft mod or llc fix with AB


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys, anyone else run metroLL at 2560x1440 on just one titan? wondering if these results are about right for a game stable clock of 1137 core, no mem OC.
> 
> 
> 
> all settings were maxed out at 2560x1440.


Well, i don't ever turn on SSAA, i just can't see it myself at 1440p, i know a single Titan can do 50-60ish FPS at 1440p without SSAA.

I mean, i rather turn on settings that i can actually see, like texture quality, shadow details, but when it comes to AA of any kind, for me SSAA isn't worth it at 1440p. At 1080p it was needed, but now at 1440p AND 4K, anti aliasing is a solution only for the lower resolutions IMO.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Well, i don't ever turn on SSAA, i just can't see it myself at 1440p, i know a single Titan can do 50-60ish FPS at 1440p without SSAA.
> 
> I mean, i rather turn on settings that i can actually see, like texture quality, shadow details, but when it comes to AA of any kind, for me SSAA isn't worth it at 1440p. At 1080p it was needed, but now at 1440p AND 4K, anti aliasing is a solution only for the lower resolutions IMO.


same, I'm not a big fan of the "value" per say of SSAA (compared to other AA methods)

especially on Metro LL - I can hardly tell the difference on that game in particular


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce 327.23 WHQL are out...
> 
> Yep Ed, I was just crying and sharing my feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the insanely high taxes here down in Brazil.
> 
> Abraço irmão
> 
> Gabriel


I know my Man! Dont worry!








Abraço!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yeah I know how insane is the tax there, don't tell me about. Glad to see one more from. [<0>] enjoy you stay and welcome to ocn.
> 
> Ed mais um


Not just another one but a Good one! (Mais um mas um bom!)









Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> same, I'm not a big fan of the "value" per say of SSAA (compared to other AA methods)
> 
> especially on Metro LL - I can hardly tell the difference on that game in particular


Which is why i hate the idea that maxing out means ridiculous amounts of AA that punishes the GPU for very little, if any gains in IQ, for 1440p.

Maxing out IMO, is ALL settings except those that doesn't really do much in return for much lower FPS, like SSAA in Metro LL, very hard to tell the difference.

it's basically a ratio of "How much is this settings going to rape my card versus what actual visual gains i can see with my naked eyes."

Like, "OH i can see the texture is a lot SHARPER" versus "OH that one pixel out of 3,686,400 looks a bit smoother"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Well, i don't ever turn on SSAA, i just can't see it myself at 1440p, i know a single Titan can do 50-60ish FPS at 1440p without SSAA.
> 
> I mean, i rather turn on settings that i can actually see, like texture quality, shadow details, but when it comes to AA of any kind, for me SSAA isn't worth it at 1440p. At 1080p it was needed, but now at 1440p AND 4K, anti aliasing is a solution only for the lower resolutions IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> same, I'm not a big fan of the "value" per say of SSAA (compared to other AA methods)
> 
> especially on Metro LL - I can hardly tell the difference on that game in particular


Exactly! i [email protected] and seldom use AA in any game, just finished metro LL with everything maxed except AA and never saw any need for AA!
Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I feel you.
> 
> I was in USA last year and I bought tons of stuff but not a GPU. Titan was not out last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However now my brother in law has no chance but to bring me one and I can SLI it.
> 
> I should also look into Asus Titan and see if their warranties are global.
> 
> EK? You mean water? Well I might break something thats my worry and the warranty gets destroyed. If I want to sell my Titan lets say next year or so, I will have a very very hard time to sell it because I modified the stock cooler and went watercooling.


No my Friend, i mean EK watercooling solutions: http://www.ekwb.com/

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new drivers gave me a .4 fps boost in valley @ 1202/3254, if that matters lol.


Got to test them when i get home!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## whyscotty

Need some help/advice.

Running 3930k and TriSli Titans, been having a play with new bios and 1.3v









My AX1200i doesn't seem upto the job so after a replacement.

Recommendations please as what to get


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Which is why i hate the idea that maxing out means ridiculous amounts of AA that punishes the GPU for very little, if any gains in IQ, for 1440p.
> 
> Maxing out IMO, is ALL settings except those that doesn't really do much in return for much lower FPS, like SSAA in Metro LL, very hard to tell the difference.
> 
> it's basically a ratio of "How much is this settings going to rape my card versus what actual visual gains i can see with my naked eyes."
> 
> Like, "OH i can see the texture is a lot SHARPER" versus "OH that one pixel out of 3,686,400 looks a bit smoother"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Exactly! i [email protected] and seldom use AA in any game, just finished metro LL with everything maxed except AA and never saw any need for AA!
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


same

in Metro LL, I stared at the cart details in the background while I changed the AA - literally could not see the difference at anything less than max, and even at max it was so damn small - yet halved my fps....uhhh, no thanks


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Need some help/advice.
> 
> Running 3930k and TriSli Titans, been having a play with new bios and 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My AX1200i doesn't seem upto the job so after a replacement.
> 
> Recommendations please as what to get


Evga nex 1500 or leap g1600. About as good as you can get, but you're gonna pay


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Need some help/advice.
> 
> Running 3930k and TriSli Titans, been having a play with new bios and 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My AX1200i doesn't seem upto the job so after a replacement.
> 
> Recommendations please as what to get


You´re looking at 1200W+ power usage with that six core OC and tri Titan SLI, the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified might apply;
im going dual PSU myself, ive got a silverstone 1200W and will buy another along with a little case modding to accommodate both PSU´s!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

I would go dual PSU... (if you have the space... ggl add2psu... bitspower also makes one, 2x the price, 5x cooler looking.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys, anyone else run metroLL at 2560x1440 on just one titan? wondering if these results are about right for a game stable clock of 1137 core, no mem OC.
> 
> 
> 
> all settings were maxed out at 2560x1440.


Try it with x2 SSAA. You should get around 40fps or so.


----------



## WHYUMAD

I want ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Try it with x2 SSAA. You should get around 40fps or so.


it only gave me the option to just toggle SSAA on or off, no set amount, am i missing something?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it only gave me the option to just toggle SSAA on or off, no set amount, am i missing something?


Not too sure about that. I didn't run the benchmark before.









The values are what I've gotten in game.


----------



## szeged

turned off SSAA tab on the benchmark settings, 44.22 fps with all the other settings the same lol. time to put a second titan in this rig and see how it goes.


----------



## Zilart

Got them in april but just now joining the cool crew


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Got them in april but just now joining the cool crew


Welcome to *T.O.C*.! *Titan Owners Club*!








Post any questions you have, everyone will be helpfull!
Thats who we are! Thats *OCN* spirit!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Got them in april but just now joining the cool crew


Hello! Welcome!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hello! Welcome!


Hey Skupp, looks like we´re the thread hosts!!!


----------



## hueys

How much do you guys think used titans will sell for next april/may? I don't think the prices will dip below 700, since most gpu's retain around 70 percent of their value after a year, and the titan looks to be more powerful than what amd has to offer.


----------



## szeged

id say around the 750 to 800 mark, so basically what we see now on the lower end of prices on ebay

the first titans i got i got for 800 bucks each and they came with waterblocks, the cheapest one i got was 700, but the seller informed me it was broken, but the warranty was still in tact, so if i wanted to wait a couple weeks to save the 300 bucks, i could buy it, and i did, because im a patient person







the most expensive one i got was $900 and it was brand new factory sealed and the guy threw in a backplate.

well probably lose a couple hundred bucks if you bought them brand new, but if youre a cheapo like me, youll probably lose 50 or so.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hueys*
> 
> How much do you guys think used titans will sell for next april/may? I don't think the prices will dip below 700, since most gpu's retain around 70 percent of their value after a year, and the titan looks to be more powerful than what amd has to offer.


The thing is soon Titan will be out of production. Maybe it is out of production now. So if a person wants to SLI his system or triway SLI, than it will be very tough to find a Titan hence the value might be higher. UNLESS Nvidia comes up with a 8xx series GPU that performs better than Titan and retails at a much lower price.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Evga nex 1500 or leap g1600. About as good as you can get, but you're gonna pay


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You´re looking at 1200W+ power usage with that six core OC and tri Titan SLI, the EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified might apply;
> im going dual PSU myself, ive got a silverstone 1200W and will buy another along with a little case modding to accommodate both PSU´s!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would go dual PSU... (if you have the space... ggl add2psu... bitspower also makes one, 2x the price, 5x cooler looking.


Thanks guys









I think the dual option maybe the way to go

Drawing over 1300w b4 shutdown

This was with a 3930k @ 5.0 --- 3 x Titans @ 1241/7008 using 1.25v

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/g4fg.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Should have opted for a cheaper hobby


----------



## Alatar

I'd go multi PSU as well. Just get a second AX1200. CPU + one Titan on one PSU and the remaining two Titans on the other one.


----------



## EliteReplay

Prepare yourself guys... R9 290X incoming


----------



## steelballrun99

photo.JPG 111k .JPG file


watercooled my titans SLI with an ek full waterblocks and back plate, waiting to disable llc and unleash its power... the curve form the sli is too long bcus I cant bend the short tubes, its temporary, need to cut it short... what do u guys think?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dual option maybe the way to go
> 
> Drawing over 1300w b4 shutdown
> 
> This was with a 3930k @ 5.0 --- 3 x Titans @ 1241/7008 using 1.25v
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/g4fg.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Should have opted for a cheaper hobby


You'll be fine even with that wattage with a single. I fold pretty much 24/7 and see 1470w from the socket. Haven't had a single shutdown due to power from my NEX1500. There are also toggle switches that allow you to direct power where it needs to go (all to pcie, to molex, etc). Current is also extremely stable, even at full load, very little variation on the voltage monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Prepare yourself guys... R9 290X incoming


Not worried. AMD said it wasn't targeting the ultra-enthusiast levels and more around the $5-600 mark. No chance it'll have all of the features of the Titan for that price.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Not worried. AMD said it wasn't targeting the ultra-enthusiast levels and more around the $5-600 mark. No chance it'll have all of the features of the Titan for that price.


Don't suppose you have a link to that article you got that info from please? I wouldn't mind a read.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dual option maybe the way to go
> 
> Drawing over 1300w b4 shutdown
> 
> This was with a 3930k @ 5.0 --- 3 x Titans @ 1241/7008 using 1.25v
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/g4fg.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Should have opted for a cheaper hobby


Um.... what voltages was that 3930k on? I'm only running 1.33v for 4.3 ghz, i ain't going to kill my expensive hardware so fast... and my SLI titans are at 1100 boost clock on stock voltages, so yes, tri-sli is perfectly fine on 1200w.

HOWEVER, if you decide to kill off your expensive hardware faster, all the power to you.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Don't suppose you have a link to that article you got that info from please? I wouldn't mind a read.


You can read some of it here:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7342/amd-teases-next-enthusiast-gpu-still-28nm-23-smaller-than-gk110


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You can read some of it here:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7342/amd-teases-next-enthusiast-gpu-still-28nm-23-smaller-than-gk110


Thank you Sir


----------



## szeged

gonna put the newest addition to my titan family under water and pour some volts into it and see how well it does.

long day of overclocking ahead, i plan on listening to this on a loop all day while doing it -


----------



## Gregster

Did you get sorted with ebay Szeged?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Did you get sorted with ebay Szeged?


i have to wait till tomorrow to see what paypal decides, they wanted to give the guy 10 days to respond to the paypal claim before moving on, even though i told them hes 100% flat out ignoring the situation in every way possible lol, so i had to wait another 10 days. tomorrow paypal decides if i get my $850 back or not. If i get it back i might do another 780 classified build with it, since i got another cheap titan in place of the one i was gonna buy from this ebay loser scammer.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have to wait till tomorrow to see what paypal decides, they wanted to give the guy 10 days to respond to the paypal claim before moving on, even though i told them hes 100% flat out ignoring the situation in every way possible lol, so i had to wait another 10 days. tomorrow paypal decides if i get my $850 back or not. If i get it back i might do another 780 classified build with it, since i got another cheap titan in place of the one i was gonna buy from this ebay loser scammer.


Ahhh cool, it sounds similar to a case I had where I bought a skybox from ebay and after a week, nothing turned up. I messaged the guy several times to no responses and opened a case. After the case time (might have been 10 days but can't remember), ebay refunded me the money. A pain but at least you get all your money back.

Those classy 780's are doing the business but it could pay you to hang out for the 25th to see if AMD can pull the rabbit out the hat and take on the Titan... No harm in waiting and seeing


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Ahhh cool, it sounds similar to a case I had where I bought a skybox from ebay and after a week, nothing turned up. I messaged the guy several times to no responses and opened a case. After the case time (might have been 10 days but can't remember), ebay refunded me the money. A pain but at least you get all your money back.
> 
> Those classy 780's are doing the business but it could pay you to hang out for the 25th to see if AMD can pull the rabbit out the hat and take on the Titan... No harm in waiting and seeing


i was thinking about waiting, but ill probably end up sticking with nvidia from now on, ive had nothing but trouble with amd recently lol.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gonna put the newest addition to my titan family under water and pour some volts into it and see how well it does.
> 
> long day of overclocking ahead, i plan on listening to this on a loop all day while doing it -


Since you've got so many you could always take the worst one and do a little test for us. Put more volts to the card in 25mV increments and run 3dm11 or fire strike extreme at the max stable frequency, rinse and repeat. And then when the card finally pops give us the numbers









I'm honestly curious as to what these things can take under water. We haven't had a single card pop yet unless it had bare VRMs and was being LN2 cooled...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Since you've got so many you could always take the worst one and do a little test for us. Put more volts to the card in 25mV increments and run 3dm11 or fire strike extreme at the max stable frequency, rinse and repeat. And then when the card finally pops give us the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly curious as to what these things can take under water. We haven't had a single card pop yet unless it had bare VRMs and was being LN2 cooled...


i was actually considering that lol, ive been really curious aswell to see how many volts the titans vrm can handle up to its breaking point.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Since you've got so many you could always take the worst one and do a little test for us. Put more volts to the card in 25mV increments and run 3dm11 or fire strike extreme at the max stable frequency, rinse and repeat. And then when the card finally pops give us the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly curious as to what these things can take under water. We haven't had a single card pop yet unless it had bare VRMs and was being LN2 cooled...


Highest I went on water with the stock VRM air cooled was 1.33V, quite a few people since then have done similar voltage & no cards have popped yet so looking reasonably safe there at least.

I actually should have kept going, I was planning to mod anyway, wouldn't really have mattered if I had popped a mosfet...


----------



## szeged

wow ftw, thats higher than id expect on air. i guess the vrm section of these cards arent really as bad as originally thought when putting them under 1.3v


----------



## Alatar

I've gone up to 1.375v on water during valley. However I'm somewhat concerned about 3dmarks since they seem to pull much more power.

Anyways the problem is that the only info we have is from the vrms popping when ran bare without extra cooling.


----------



## exyia

I'm installing my RIVE today and I've been debating with myself over whether I should pick up a 1300W PSU to prepare for a 3rd Titan (no better time than now with all the re-wiring needed with a mobo install)

on one hand, the scaling on these Titans truly is incredible (esp with the new 4k gaming benchmarks)

on another hand, even with a decent deal on a used one (I'm aiming for around $750 for another Titan, not much more), it's still about another $1k with the money spent on the PSU

and it bothers me that we can't run true x16 x16 x16 on Tri-SLi

but then again, as said before, the SLi scaling is really damn good on these cards

but 2 Titans handle most games at max settings with no AA right now (1080p surround)

on another hand, it would be nice to get more AA since 1080p's starting to feel dated as far as picture quality / aliasing / pixel density / whatever the correct term I'm looking for is

aghhhhh idk


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow ftw, thats higher than id expect on air. i guess the vrm section of these cards arent really as bad as originally thought when putting them under 1.3v


I don't use cases & fan noise doesn't bother me so they get great airflow, with air cooled 7970s cranking the voltage I never really see VRM temps higher than 50° or so.

Most people use cases & hate the sound of a jet engine out of the PC though


----------



## skupples

[email protected] people who thought Hawaii was going to be a 20nm GPU.

ok... time to break down the tower and drive it over to the new house... Cyall in a few days (hopefully less!)

ehh, checked voice mail's... Furniture drop off was delayed until tomorrow... So, pc stays here for the night.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dual option maybe the way to go
> Drawing over 1300w b4 shutdown
> This was with a 3930k @ 5.0 --- 3 x Titans @ 1241/7008 using 1.25v
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Should have opted for a cheaper hobby


I've been using the add2psu to trigger a second PSU at startup. Works like a charm.What we convienient for me is that I needed to locate the second PSU a bit far from the ATX connector side of the MB, A 1M molex extension made it easy, didn't HAVE to put the second PSU within range of teh ATX cable. Minor benefit, but notable.
jpm

When you get near 1300W on a single 120V circuit... remember, the max is 1600+/- 100 watts on 1 15 AMP breaker.


----------



## jvolkman

I'm looking to join this club soon. I pulled the trigger on two EVGA vanilla Titans at 800 a piece new in box (according to the seller). I just want to confirm: should my EVGA 1000p2 PSU be enough for these plus my 4930k? No water as of now other than the H100i.

Thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> I'm looking to join this club soon. I pulled the trigger on two EVGA vanilla Titans at 800 a piece new in box (according to the seller). I just want to confirm: should my EVGA 1000p2 PSU be enough for these plus my 4930k? No water as of now other than the H100i.
> 
> Thanks


That would depend heavily on if you are ocing both cpu and both cards or not and to what level.... just to give you an estimate a moderate oc in a 3930k can push 210 w easily and if you follow recent procedures to oc the titans each card can easily push 350w... So a 1000w psu might be fine but close to the limit of your system depending on how much other stuff do you have (Hds, fans, fan controllers and so on).


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When you get near 1300W on a single 120V circuit... remember, the max is 1600+/- 100 watts on 1 15 AMP breaker.


I'm in the UK


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> I'm looking to join this club soon. I pulled the trigger on two EVGA vanilla Titans at 800 a piece new in box (according to the seller). I just want to confirm: should my EVGA 1000p2 PSU be enough for these plus my 4930k? No water as of now other than the H100i.
> 
> Thanks


With that current setup it SHOULD be totally adequate. I was running a 5.0 3570k & two Titans (vanilla bios, no volt mod) pretty well off of an 850w PSU & that was with a full custom loop... This opinion is generated off of the assumption that you are going to play it safe with your non-water cooled titans & stay @ or under 1.212v.


----------



## jvolkman

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like I'll be pushing the edge of 1kw depending on what else I add to this system. I might consider selling this PSU and going with the 1300G2


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

1300 G2 is what I ended up liking most for my dual Titans and 4930K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. It sounds like I'll be pushing the edge of 1kw depending on what else I add to this system. I might consider selling this PSU and going with the 1300G2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. It sounds like I'll be pushing the edge of 1kw depending on what else I add to this system. I might consider selling this PSU and going with the 1300G2


That's the exact PSU I replaced my 850W with... So far so good! It will be my GPU ONLY psu in the rebuild.









Also, if you are looking to pick one of those up, wait for them to go on sale. They can get as low as 189$ (if you even care)


----------



## szeged

evga psu brothers unite!









i might be picking up another two 1300g2s for a build im gonna do for a friend lol quad titans 4960x x79 dark, might go for a full evga theme with some custom paint/etching work on the sth10 im gonna put it in.


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evga psu brothers unite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might be picking up another two 1300g2s for a build im gonna do for a friend lol quad titans 4960x x79 dark, might go for a full evga theme with some custom paint/etching work on the sth10 im gonna put it in.


Are you running a 1300G2 now or the 1000G2 listed in your build?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> Are you running a 1300G2 now or the 1000G2 listed in your build?


in the two titan build in my sig is off of just 1000g2, my quad titan build on x79 is running off of two 1300g2's wired together.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evga psu brothers unite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might be picking up another two 1300g2s for a build im gonna do for a friend lol quad titans 4960x x79 dark, might go for a full evga theme with some custom paint/etching work on the sth10 im gonna put it in.


This was actually my original intention... But I get bad vibes about EVGA Dark. Also, RIVE comes with the lga1336 back plate "required" for dynatron mod... though i'm sure I could just as easily order one with the 30$ saved going EVGA dark. I have to order the cpu & mobo @ some point for this build, but i keep pushing it further and further back out of sheer /facepalmidge over what motherboard to order.(I'm well aware of my over thinkage & terrible made up words)

"Another" Was originally envisioned as black on black on black... (with no crime)


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This was actually my original intention... But I get bad vibes about EVGA Dark. Also, RIVE comes with the lga1336 back plate "required" for dynatron mod... though i'm sure I could just as easily order one with the 30$ saved going EVGA dark.


My Dark came with a 1366 backplate.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> My Dark came with a 1366 backplate.


Thank you for this information!

+1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> I'm in the UK












I'll need to run a second 20A line to the home office


----------



## Zilart

Thanks for the welcome. Actually I do have a question. I ran unigen vally just to see where I'm at as far as the cars and fps and I am just curious if im running slow or something only getting 88.5 fps at 3240x1920 I have 3 monitors in portrait.... I have them set to 106 power and 95 temp they are on water in a dual loop and don't break 65* ambient room remp is 22c....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Actually I do have a question. I ran unigen vally just to see where I'm at as far as the cars and fps and I am just curious if im running slow or something only getting 88.5 fps at 3240x1920 I have 3 monitors in portrait.... I have them set to 106 power and 95 temp they are on water in a dual loop and don't break 65* ambient room remp is 22c....


well... In 5760x1080 i do ~68fps in valley w/ 2 titans.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to run a second 20A line to the home office


some day we going to nee this to run our GPU when OC'd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> well... In 5760x1080 i do ~68fps in valley w/ 2 titans.


skup, how you doing in a empty house







lol you are doing the same as me , RiG is the last thing to be disconnected


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> some day we going to nee this to run our GPU when OC'd
> 
> skup, how you doing in a empty house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you are doing the same as me , RiG is the last thing to be disconnected


tonight is the calm before the storm...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Highest I went on water with the stock VRM air cooled was 1.33V, quite a few people since then have done similar voltage & no cards have popped yet so looking reasonably safe there at least.
> 
> I actually should have kept going, I was planning to mod anyway, wouldn't really have mattered if I had popped a mosfet...


I tried 1.38v while running Far Cry 3 but it crashed after 30mins or so. The temperatures actually peaked at 60C.


----------



## hueys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I tried 1.38v while running Far Cry 3 but it crashed after 30mins or so. The temperatures actually peaked at 60C.


60c on the gpu core or vrms?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hueys*
> 
> 60c on the gpu core or vrms?


GPU core. I suspect the vrms will be even hotter.


----------



## Gregster

I wouldn't game with 1.38V in honesty. I am happy to give a bench test a good thrashing for a couple of mins and that is it. For gaming, I have a 1.23V and a clock of 1202Mhz stable in gaming and this is more than enough for my solo 120Hz 1080P screen.


----------



## szeged

titans being posted as discontinued on newegg, and one model taken down from the evga site, is the time of the titans coming to an end?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> titans being posted as discontinued on newegg, and one model taken down from the evga site, is the time of the titans coming to an end?


Initial demand out paced marketing projections... but always thought it would be a limited production SKU.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> titans being posted as discontinued on newegg, and one model taken down from the evga site, is the time of the titans coming to an end?


Naw, I have seen Newegg list products as discontinued when out of stock before. Looks good from here. http://m.newegg.com/ProductList?Keyword=Gtx+Titan

Titan still has some time to reign.


----------



## Lukas026

hey fellow members again

I decided I will drop by again and share some of my results with you. First I must state something, which is often told, but I think many people (like me) just dont do:

Higher voltage *DOES NOT* always mean better results overall !!!

Let me explain what I mean: when I was trying to overclock my Titan (ASIC: 77.0 %) before I instantly softmod AB and set 1.225v as a max safe voltage on air cooling. After hours of trying and gaming, I found out, that I can be max stable with 1215 mhz on core and about 3400 mhz (6800 mhz eff.) on memory (stable in demanding games like Far Cry 3 and Witcher 2).

Today, I remembered the statetment above and tried to lower voltage to 1.150v. To my surprise I get this:



1189 mhz core and 3800 mhz (7600 mhz eff.) stable and that is after 1h 30 min of playing Far Cry 3 maxed out (incl 8x msaa). I cant belive it myself that my Titan can run that on this settings but its true









I feel like I will wrote it here and let others know, that the higher voltage isnt always the best thing to do for 24/7 use (heat / power draw / temp / hw degradation wise). I can also tinker my fan curve more with lower voltage.

Now I am going to try next bump on core clock --> 1202 mhz again with 7600 mhz on memory...

PS: I dont know if it has something to do with my relatively high ASIC, but it is realy freakin nice !









EDIT: 1202 mhz on core crashed after 20 mins in FC3. So I guess 1189 / 7608 is sweet spot for me with 1.150v.


----------



## provost

Volt mod is of limited effectiveness if you are on air due to temp throttling as temps rise faster and higher with more volts. Even slightly more volts add a more heat at anything past the stock settings without the hack.

@szeged - no worries, i doubt any card will be challenging the Titan anytime soon (especially now that we have the llc disable/volt mod with modded bios) . Titan will be ruling for quite sometime


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> titans being posted as discontinued on newegg, and one model taken down from the evga site, is the time of the titans coming to an end?


Which listings were you looking at? I see them showing in stock. The Asus GTX780 DC2 recently showed as "discontinued" for a week or so on Newegg when it was simply out of stock.


----------



## Creator

They better not get discontinued. That would pretty force me into getting a second Titan much sooner than I'd like.

Edit : Yep looks like NE just doing it's thing. Phew.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, the Asus and two EVGA's are currently in stock...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600030348%20600419577&IsNodeId=1&name=GeForce%20GTX%20TITAN


----------



## Kinaesthetic

^Are you seriously trying to get yourself banned? You come into an owner's club thread, and post an inflamatory and trolling statement like that?

Never said this towards a member before, but grow up.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> OK titan lovers... get ready to rumbleeeeeeeee [VC] AMD Radeon R9 290X with Hawaii GPU pictured, has 512-bit 4GB Memory.
> 
> get ready to be eaten alive lol


The last time AMD (or ATI) produced a 512-bit card, it was a total flop.


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> They better not get discontinued. That would pretty force me into getting a second Titan much sooner than I'd like.
> 
> Edit : Yep looks like NE just doing it's thing. Phew.


From the start, the GTX Titan was supposed to be a limited run of 10,000 GPUs. Sooner or later, it's going to run out. Of course, at $1K a pop, NVidia might just extend the production run a little bit. =)

I'm thoroughly satisfied with my 3 Titans, almost sequentially numbered and rendering in Blender like a beast. =)

Greg


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> OK titan lovers... get ready to rumbleeeeeeeee [VC] AMD Radeon R9 290X with Hawaii GPU pictured, has 512-bit 4GB Memory.
> 
> get ready to be eaten alive lol


yeah you right Titan will eat the new AMD platform a live.







, some day you will switch side's. Darkside is always evil but the Green side always win


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> ^Are you seriously trying to get yourself banned? You come into an owner's club thread, and post an inflamatory and trolling statement like that?
> 
> Never said this towards a member before, but grow up.


Probably just friendly banter. Doubt the new AMD card would beat a Titan.


----------



## provost

Speaking of which, progress is coming along on my loop rebuild slowly







but its rewarding









http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/provost1_zpsf5cbd1aa.jpg.html
Doing the block on the last card so its not on yet . some quad action would be nice









http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/provost2_zpsfdc47d10.jpg.html

still warm where I am, so a portable A/c (on the left) in the garage to keep from sweating









http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/Provost3_zps24602c45.jpg.html

And, what I mess I have made of my garage


----------



## szeged

he acts as if it beating a titan is a bad thing, all it means if it does beat titans is ill have some new play things soon







i dont see how better equipment is bad for anyone?

also, go away we dont want to hear your amd fanboy garbage in here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> OK titan lovers... get ready to rumbleeeeeeeee [VC] AMD Radeon R9 290X with Hawaii GPU pictured, has 512-bit 4GB Memory.
> 
> get ready to be eaten alive lol


It's bound to happen sooner or later... I would imagine Hawaii will come very close to titan, but not beat it, but only time will tell... The whole 'NV can keep the 1,000$ market, we make affordable GPU's" comment leads me to think they already know it won't be blowing titan out of the water... I'm sure it will give it a run for it's money how ever... The better AMD get's @ making GPU's the cheaper NV is going to have to get, the more the consumer wins... I hold no allegiance here, but NV is the only way to go for multiple gpu performance, specially when it comes to multi-monitor gaming.

If you don't believe me, go check out the final conclusion of Tahiti Vs. GK104.... Crossfire is pretty damned broken, & crossfire eyefinity is 100% broken. I knew my eye's were not lying back when I had dual 6970's.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Eyefinity-vs-Surround-Single-and-Multi-GPU-Configurations

AMD has ALLOT to do besides produce a faster chip, it's driver's are 100% broken for the kind of stuff we use our titans for.

ok, back to moving.


----------



## provost

I have not even read that thread yet, but I am gonna go out on a limb and say there is no way it will beat the Titan. So cheer up everyone, and let's enjoy what we've got


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I have not even read that thread yet, but I am going out on a limb and say there is no way it will beat the Titan. So cheer up everyone, and let's enjoy what we've got


the only ones that are seeming to get upset are the amd fans who are nervous that after all their boasting, they know deep down it still wont dethrone a titan lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I have not even read that thread yet, but I am gonna go out on a limb and say there is no way it will beat the Titan. So cheer up everyone, and let's enjoy what we've got


All NV people should be cheering AMD on to beat titan, do it under 700$, & fix there multi-gpu scaling, & multi-monitor frame issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the only ones that are seeming to get upset are the amd fans who are nervous that after all their boasting, they know deep down it still wont dethrone a titan lol


I truly believe the top of the line hawaii will be neck & neck with a stock titan, but that totally leaves out the whole driver issue with scaling, & multi-monitor.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All NV people should be cheering AMD on to beat titan, do it under 700$, & fix there multi-gpu scaling, & multi-monitor frame issues.
> I truly believe the top of the line hawaii will be neck & neck with a stock titan, but that totally leaves out the whole driver issue with scaling, & multi-monitor.


im hoping amd can bust something good out this time, because i would buy them instantly, depending on reviews of how awful the reference cooling is, and how long it takes HIS to make a custom model.

i think the new card will be within 780s, but matching a titan is kinda pushing it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Speaking of which, progress is coming along on my loop rebuild slowly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its rewarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/provost1_zpsf5cbd1aa.jpg.html
> Doing the block on the last card so its not on yet . some quad action would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/provost2_zpsfdc47d10.jpg.html
> 
> still warm where I am, so a portable A/c (on the left) in the garage to keep from sweating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/Provost3_zps24602c45.jpg.html
> 
> And, what I mess I have made of my garage


just beautiful my friend!









I cant rest since i laid my eyes on this...



Im going to do this....









Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All NV people should be cheering AMD on to beat titan, do it under 700$, & fix there multi-gpu scaling, & multi-monitor frame issues.
> I truly believe the top of the line hawaii will be neck & neck with a stock titan, but that totally leaves out the whole driver issue with scaling, & multi-monitor.


This is exactly why I don't think it will happen, there are other issues there. Maxwell may be something to watch out for, but with this volt mod and modded bios have really thrown a wrench in performance comparison between skus, even with a new arch. I could be wrong, but don't think so.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> just beautiful my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant rest since i laid my eyes on this...
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to do this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks








Yep, ... I saw that too...not even gonna bother competing with that piece of art..don't have the time, and more importantly the skill








Go for it Ed, it would be nice to have a modded Titan themed nominated for mod of the month


----------



## steelballrun99

cant rest after seeing the wall mount as well ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> cant rest after seeing the wall mount as well ed


Indeed, its damn pretty!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All NV people should be cheering AMD on to beat titan, do it under 700$, & fix there multi-gpu scaling, & multi-monitor frame issues.
> I truly believe the top of the line hawaii will be neck & neck with a stock titan, but that totally leaves out the whole driver issue with scaling, & multi-monitor.


I am hoping AMD can pull it off again, just to keep nvidia on it's toes.
The 7970 really made nvidia scramble, do not want nvidia to be able to coast along like Intel. Make em work on big improvements.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All NV people should be cheering AMD on to beat titan, do it under 700$, & fix there multi-gpu scaling, & multi-monitor frame issues.
> I truly believe the top of the line hawaii will be neck & neck with a stock titan, but that totally leaves out the whole driver issue with scaling, & multi-monitor.


What i recall, Matt Skynner said they wont compete with Titan or cater to the ultra enthusiasts.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Alright guys, we may have some new competition coming in from the red team soon!

http://udteam.tistory.com/539

Can't wait!


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Alright guys, we may have some new competition coming in from the red team soon!
> 
> http://udteam.tistory.com/539
> 
> Can't wait!


This is going to be exciting.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Alright guys, we may have some new competition coming in from the red team soon!
> 
> http://udteam.tistory.com/539
> 
> Can't wait!


take this with not a grain but a :











Cleverly done article!








90% of the tests on top of everything but not all the time but they forgot that AMD arquitectures traditionally ARE stronger in Metro 2033!!








Anyway, if this is 70% true, expect a street price above 800$!
Even if it was better than the Titan, AMD no thanks! Sorry AMD fans but its my opinion!

Ed


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im hoping amd can bust something good out this time, because i would buy them instantly, depending on reviews of how awful the reference cooling is, and how long it takes HIS to make a custom model.
> 
> i think the new card will be within 780s, but matching a titan is kinda pushing it.


My thinking based off of just the rumours that are out there is +/- 10%, depending on where it falls in price/binning categories (Base model vs. Ghz Ed), and beat a Titan on Moderate to Heavy OC's. If it doesn't do at least that, AMD has serious issues ahead of it. And its bad for the Green Team as well, since there will be little reason for Nvidia to push the next line out anytime soon.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Alright guys, we may have some new competition coming in from the red team soon!
> 
> http://udteam.tistory.com/539
> 
> Can't wait!


Hawaii doesn't only need to be fast. It needs to come with amazing drivers, that support ALL resolutions.

That massive mount i got... Piece of junk, one of the vesa mounts already broke, because it's a flimsy gravity hook system. I'm seeking a return/exchange for the smaller model... Oh, and I came across this tonight while derping around.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> depending on the vram usage of next gen games, i might just throw two 780s in a gaming rig and just use the titans for other stuff lol, now to figure out why crysis 3 is constantly using 5800gb of vram now, i reinstalled the drivers etc etc, still hitting almost 6gb vram used, even though my normal usage was like 3 to 3.4gb used before.


I'm having a hard time finding a game that uses over 3GB of VRAM even at 4K with the GTX 780 Classified.

Company of Heroes 2 is right on the threshold at 3060MB, other than Crysis 3 what's using a lot at the moment?

It was easy hitting the physical limit with the GTX 690 and 2GB but 3GB is proving to be difficult so far. Especially with only a single card. Framerates are pretty low (in the 10s and 20s) with a lot of AA and at 4K.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding a game that uses over 3GB of VRAM even at 4K with the GTX 780 Classified.
> 
> Company of Heroes 2 is right on the threshold at 3060MB, other than Crysis 3 what's using a lot at the moment?
> 
> It was easy hitting the physical limit with the GTX 690 and 2GB but 3GB is proving to be difficult so far. Especially with only a single card. Framerates are pretty low (in the 10s and 20s) with a lot of AA and at 4K.


It's hard to go over 3gb when you only have 3gb available lol


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I am hoping AMD can pull it off again, just to keep nvidia on it's toes.
> The 7970 really made nvidia scramble, do not want nvidia to be able to coast along like Intel. Make em work on big improvements.


This.

And to of course drop prices. Im waiting to see the reveal before I buy another GTX Titan since its soo close. But the hardware is only one part of the equation. They have a lot of work to do with drivers and frame metering before they can claim the top spot even if the hardware can handle it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding a game that uses over 3GB of VRAM even at 4K with the GTX 780 Classified.
> 
> Company of Heroes 2 is right on the threshold at 3060MB, other than Crysis 3 what's using a lot at the moment?
> 
> It was easy hitting the physical limit with the GTX 690 and 2GB but 3GB is proving to be difficult so far. Especially with only a single card. Framerates are pretty low (in the 10s and 20s) with a lot of AA and at 4K.


Bioshock uses a lot for me aswell, around 4gb or so, and metroLL around the same, I think its a problem on my end.


----------



## skupples

I rarely even see 3gig on triple 1080... But I also don't use allot of AA due to 3570k limitations.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It's hard to go over 3gb when you only have 3gb available lol


I'm trying to see if VRAM usage readings are accurate with the GTX Titan and GTX 780 Classified. So far they seem to be but I don't own many games. Even at 4K most don't go over 3060MB.


----------



## Panther Al

I've hit 4.8 exactly once with, of all things, ARMA3. And that was a stress test that a few minutes later spased out my system. No idea how many AI's I had duking it out with each other over the runways of Stratis Airfield at midnight, but it was a hell of a light show.


----------



## skupples

So many issues with arma3... so many. Old school modders left & right are returning to arma2.


----------



## Panther Al

Yeah, by the time the test I ran crashed, I was down to getting all of 3FPS. But to be fair: I had a thousand or so (I think, I didn't count, just spammed like hell to see if I could get it to break) AI on the map.









But I think in a few months, ARMA 3 will be getting a lot better: and it would be because of the modding being done. The CTAB and FA18 mods are good examples of what can be done I think.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So many issues with arma3... so many. Old school modders left & right are returning to arma2.


Huh, like what? I'm just curious as to how badly optimized this game is.


----------



## Panther Al

Depends?

I get great performance in SP mode, however, when I go into MP, its hit and miss, and usually miss. Poor Server hardware and scripting are a large part of the problem with poor FPS ([email protected] and SLI Titan getting around the 25-30FPS), coupled with a very old engine that still only uses one core to its full potential, and a few more just barely. On a private server that is running very light scripting loads, on an admittedly beefy server, I am getting about 40 to 50ish. Which is honestly, plenty.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> This.
> 
> And to of course drop prices. Im waiting to see the reveal before I buy another GTX Titan since its soo close. But the hardware is only one part of the equation. *They have a lot of work to do with drivers and frame metering before they can claim the top spot even if the hardware can handle it*.


Not really, not for the vast majority of folks anyway. Firstly, single card is totally fine which is the setup most people will be using. Second, CF is already fixed for the most part with the exception of DX9 games (which are mostly older titles that will run fast enough on new hardware that stuttering would likely not be a concern anyway) and Eyefinity/3+ GPU setups which is really the main thing they are working to fix right now. This particular category (Eyefinity/3+ GPU's) is a tiny tiny minority of the gaming populace but even still, there's a possibility that a fix could be revealed for Hawaii's launch...


----------



## szeged

looks like we will be seeing a splash of red back on the high scores afterall, well done amd i must say, heres hoping for a titan price drop so we can add more to our wonderful club!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Huh, like what? I'm just curious as to how badly optimized this game is.


My single monitor, low population GOOD server fps is ok... My triple head performance is terrible. Arma has never been known for its performance, & arma3 currently takes the cake. The main issue is with cpu utilization, which may slightly improve, but will never become multithreaded. Multiplayer is a different issue, not sure where fact and speculation merges.


----------



## Panther Al

Didn't even bring up triple head, but you are right. I got massive boost when I cut down to single screen for display. Which makes me wonder how a 4k screen will do...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not really, not for the vast majority of folks anyway. Firstly, single card is totally fine which is the setup most people will be using. Second, CF is already fixed for the most part with the exception of DX9 games (which are mostly older titles that will run fast enough on new hardware that stuttering would likely not be a concern anyway) and Eyefinity/3+ GPU setups which is really the main thing they are working to fix right now. This particular category (Eyefinity/3+ GPU's) is a tiny tiny minority of the gaming populace but even still, there's a possibility that a fix could be revealed for Hawaii's launch...


Agreed:

For all intents, all that really matters in the long run is single card performance. Lets face it, out of 10,000 gamers, how many of them actually run 2+ GPU's in their box? A few I'll grant, but not that many. And of those few, how many of them are going to be running 2+ $1k cards? Lets face it, those of us here, are pretty much the 1% of the PC gaming world.









I still stick by my 780 level of performance, at least until we get data from known quality sources. Even then, if they get 780 levels for about a hundred less, I would agree that Team Red will be taking the lead when it comes to mass market GPU's.


----------



## skupples

I personally want to see gk110 level performance @ 500$


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Agreed:
> 
> For all intents, all that really matters in the long run is single card performance. Lets face it, out of 10,000 gamers, how many of them actually run 2+ GPU's in their box? A few I'll grant, but not that many. And of those few, how many of them are going to be running 2+ $1k cards? Lets face it, those of us here, are pretty much the 1% of the PC gaming world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still stick by my 780 level of performance, at least until we get data from known quality sources. Even then, if they get 780 levels for about a hundred less, I would agree that Team Red will be taking the lead when it comes to mass market GPU's.


take 10000 random people that call themselves gamers, i bet about a quarter of them would have moderate set ups focused on budget over maximum performance, a quarter would have high end rigs, and the other half would go, idk what a gpu is, is that what turns the computer on?


----------



## djriful

Would be a great time to get second TITAN for lower price if the AMD comes up with a competitive one.


----------



## szeged

yeah, all the people that wanted titans but couldnt afford them can hopefully finally join the club


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Would be a great time to get second TITAN for lower price if the AMD comes up with a competitive one.


Aren't Titans out of production by now?

Anyway I truly hope we can get a price reduction so I can order a 2nd Titan by the end of the year. I would be happy if the price goes to 800$... To be honest when 780 was announced at $650, Titan price had to go a bit lower too. I love my GPU a lot. I don't regret a penny of it, but the price needs to come down. It is ridiculous.


----------



## _REAPER_

I dont regret buying 3 Titans at all even though I have not been able to use them yet.. DMN AFGHANISTAN.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I dont regret buying 3 Titans at all even though I have not been able to use them yet.. DMN AFGHANISTAN.


say hi to my brother while youre over there


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> say hi to my brother while youre over there


Where is he at. I am currently at an AOB


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Where is he at. I am currently at an AOB


not sure 100% i havent talked to him in about a month, ill give him a call sometime and see if he answers lol.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not really, not for the vast majority of folks anyway. Firstly, single card is totally fine which is the setup most people will be using. Second, CF is already fixed for the most part with the exception of DX9 games (which are mostly older titles that will run fast enough on new hardware that stuttering would likely not be a concern anyway) and Eyefinity/3+ GPU setups which is really the main thing they are working to fix right now. This particular category (Eyefinity/3+ GPU's) is a tiny tiny minority of the gaming populace but even still, there's a possibility that a fix could be revealed for Hawaii's launch...


The enthusiasts that high resolution, benchmarking and multiple cards appeal to are a group that purchase a lot of products and only purchase high end products. You can't release a new product that doesn't work and frame pacing for eyefinity, directs 9 and eyefinity needs to be addressed before it's release. I'm a big AMD supporter and will happily jump ship but you can't release a new product without properly functioning drivers. It just isn't acceptable, consumers shouldn't stand for it and I hope they don't if AMD release their new flagship without the fix applying to everything.


----------



## Alatar

The R9 290X benches are with the OC BIOs anyways... (see 6990 for reference, except this time it's more aggressive) the actual clocks are considerably lower. And I'm talking over 10% lower.

There's also the fact that if the fps numbers and clocks are true then the added SPs and ROPs scale better than linearly so I wouldn't be at all surprised if we saw something like NV's boost at play here.

And the card is going to be $650 and wont be able to hold similar clocks as GK110.

But I'm not going into the news thread with the info right now... Everyone over there is in a frenzy and not actually thinking straight. It's like the hype a couple of days before Titan launch where people though it'd outperform the 690. No one was actually making any sense and when the actual info came out people were disappointed. Same is gonna happen here when people see the actual stock bios numbers of the 290X and the OCing potential...

I'll just keep my promise and destroy the thing in benches. Collect that $10 from raghu since he took my bet and guessed that tsm's card would easily beat my GK110


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The R9 290X benches are with the OC BIOs anyways... (see 6990 for reference, except this time it's more aggressive) the actual clocks are considerably lower. And I'm talking over 10% lower.
> 
> There's also the fact that if the fps numbers and clocks are true then the added SPs and ROPs scale better than linearly so I wouldn't be at all surprised if we saw something like NV's boost at play here.
> 
> And the card is going to be $650 and wont be able to hold similar clocks as GK110.
> 
> But I'm not going into the news thread with the info right now... Everyone over there is in a frenzy and not actually thinking straight. It's like the hype a couple of days before Titan launch where people though it'd outperform the 690. No one was actually making any sense and when the actual info came out people were disappointed. Same is gonna happen here when people see the actual stock bios numbers of the 290X and the OCing potential...
> 
> I'll just keep my promise and destroy the thing in benches. Collect that $10 from raghu since he took my bet and guessed that tsm's card would easily beat my GK110


What, the benchmarks from the Korean blog? Did they say they were using non-stock clocks? Is there even any stock-clocked benchmarks of the R9-290X?

Gah, the new naming scheme is still weird to me, just not used to it.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The R9 290X benches are with the OC BIOs anyways... (see 6990 for reference, except this time it's more aggressive) the actual clocks are considerably lower. And I'm talking over 10% lower.
> 
> There's also the fact that if the fps numbers and clocks are true then the added SPs and ROPs scale better than linearly so I wouldn't be at all surprised if we saw something like NV's boost at play here.
> 
> And the card is going to be $650 and wont be able to hold similar clocks as GK110.
> 
> But I'm not going into the news thread with the info right now... Everyone over there is in a frenzy and not actually thinking straight. It's like the hype a couple of days before Titan launch where people though it'd outperform the 690. No one was actually making any sense and when the actual info came out people were disappointed. Same is gonna happen here when people see the actual stock bios numbers of the 290X and the OCing potential...
> 
> I'll just keep my promise and destroy the thing in benches. Collect that $10 from raghu since he took my bet and guessed that tsm's card would easily beat my GK110


Time and again we see supposed leaked benchmarks that fail to deliver upon release and expectations that were very high get squashed and disappointment ensues. I always hold any early benchmarks with a pinch of salt, like anybody with sense should and wait for verified results.

I would be happy if it slays a Titan, as I would get one (or 2) but from the supposed specs, I can't see this troubling a Titan on OC vS OC. It would make sense to give it high clocks off the bat but what will this leave in the OC department?


----------



## provost

With only 5+1 on power phases vs Titan's 6+2 it would not leave much for a lot of OC headroom, at least on the ref boards. It will probably be voltage locked too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The R9 290X benches are with the OC BIOs anyways... (see 6990 for reference, except this time it's more aggressive) the actual clocks are considerably lower. And I'm talking over 10% lower.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There's also the fact that if the fps numbers and clocks are true then the added SPs and ROPs scale better than linearly so I wouldn't be at all surprised if we saw something like NV's boost at play here.
> 
> And the card is going to be $650 and wont be able to hold similar clocks as GK110.
> 
> 
> *But I'm not going into the news thread with the info right now... Everyone over there is in a frenzy and not actually thinking straight. It's like the hype a couple of days before Titan launch where people though it'd outperform the 690.* No one was actually making any sense and when the actual info came out people were disappointed. Same is gonna happen here when people see the actual stock bios numbers of the 290X and the OCing potential...


Lolol... Iv'e been following that thread... it's given me quite a few belly roars. Like the guy who adamantly swears its going to be 10-15% faster then titan clock for clock...

Oh, and don't forget the people who say "i know people at AMD they told me blah blah blah" But then finish the statement with bro or fanboy.

I'll gladly watch people try to kill there Hawaii's while I build my Home-Super pooter. (have to work on integrating this slightly archaic house security system with my tower)


----------



## cravinmild

Gotta love Canadian winters.

22c WHOOT


----------



## skupples

Gotta love perpetual summer in south florida even more! Though.... This is the coldest summer on record in over 10 years! Walked out side this morning & almost needed a hoody, it was like 75f.

Alatar, I think you may be inciting a riot over there... Let them dream, and let them think we are "silly nv fanboy's"


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> With only 5+1 on power phases vs Titan's 6+2 it would not leave much for a lot of OC headroom, at least on the ref boards. It will probably be voltage locked too.


Interesting, the Titan and 7xx series require a software hack that has only been available for around a month now and before that if you wanted to go above 1.212v on a Titan or 7xx series card you would need to do a hardware mod. Worst case scenario would be that the next AMD cards would be just like Nvidia 7xx, Titan cards and would be incredibly limited in their overclock ability without a hard mod and a soft mod would be months away.

Oh and this post is full of speculation admitted and not painted as fact, similar but not the same as Alatar's previous 2-3 posts.


----------



## szeged

comes into titan owners thread

bashes titan owners

gets called out

I DIDNT DO THAT WAHHHJHfhjhfhjaesfhasdfas

yep.

in other news, i was tearing down one of my rigs last night and tripped over my idiot cat who likes to run under my feet, was holding two titans, one in each hand, both went flying, luckily they landed on the bed, i did one of those lame little dive attempts to catch them like in the movies, but unfortunately people dont really go 20 feet when they dive, movies lied to me.


----------



## Stateless

Any word about Titan Supporting HDMI 2.0? Or perhaps them releasing a newer Titan with HDMI 2.0? I ask because I have a 4k TV and Sony is going to offer a Firmware update to upgrade the HDMI ports to 2.0 to allow 2160p @60fps. Only issue is having something on the other end to send to the TV. Would a Display port to HDMI converter make it work since Display Port does send a 2160p/60fps signal?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Any word about Titan Supporting HDMI 2.0? Or perhaps them releasing a newer Titan with HDMI 2.0? I ask because I have a 4k TV and Sony is going to offer a Firmware update to upgrade the HDMI ports to 2.0 to allow 2160p @60fps. Only issue is having something on the other end to send to the TV. Would a Display port to HDMI converter make it work since Display Port does send a 2160p/60fps signal?


I think we shouldn't expect a revision of Titan unless it is Titan Ultra or something. The Titan we have will probably never be HDMI 2.0 compatible. 8xx series GPUs or Titan Ultra (if it ever comes) might be.


----------



## szeged

titan ultra, 3% performance increases, 300% price increase

nvidia







8800 ultra flashbacks :x


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I think we shouldn't expect a revision of Titan unless it is Titan Ultra or something. The Titan we have will probably never be HDMI 2.0 compatible. 8xx series GPUs or Titan Ultra (if it ever comes) might be.


I currently have 2 Titans under water and was hoping a solution will present itself so I can utilize the 2160p rez at 60fps. I have earmarked a 3rd titan to sustain the frame rate at that resolution, but need to find a solution on how to send that speed once Sony updates my TV's firmware to HDMI 2.0 before buying a 3rd card.


----------



## Thum8er

Hi guys just wanted to ask you a simple question regarding the GPU usage in battlefield 3. Dont want to sound like an idiot, but have you got the same issues that ure gpu ussage ingame is at 45-51% ? I am using Skyn3t Bios 1006Mhz Base clock bios. On top of that I am running em @ 1230Mhz Watercooled peeking at 36 Degrees "quite proud about that^^".

Anyhow my cpu is also overclocked naturally @ 4.7Ghz.

Just wanted to ask some of you guys if thats normal or if something aint right ? Thought usage should be atleast @ 70-90%..

Thanks for any help.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Hi guys just wanted to ask you a simple question regarding the GPU usage in battlefield 3. Dont want to sound like an idiot, but have you got the same issues that ure gpu ussage ingame is at 45-51% ? I am using Skyn3t Bios 1006Mhz Base clock bios. On top of that I am running em @ 1230Mhz Watercooled peeking at 36 Degrees "quite proud about that^^".
> 
> Anyhow my cpu is also overclocked naturally @ 4.7Ghz.
> 
> Just wanted to ask some of you guys if thats normal or if something aint right ? Thought usage should be atleast @ 70-90%..
> 
> Thanks for any help.


BF3's gpu usage just plain sucks. for most people, they underestimate cpu usage which can be a bottleneck - but even if it isn't, BF3 still rarely reaches full gpu usage. only the more reason I can't wait for BF4

in other news - just ordered my 3rd Titan


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The R9 290X benches are with the OC BIOs anyways... (see 6990 for reference, except this time it's more aggressive) the actual clocks are considerably lower. And I'm talking over 10% lower.
> 
> There's also the fact that if the fps numbers and clocks are true then the added SPs and ROPs scale better than linearly so I wouldn't be at all surprised if we saw something like NV's boost at play here.
> 
> And the card is going to be $650 and wont be able to hold similar clocks as GK110.
> 
> But I'm not going into the news thread with the info right now... Everyone over there is in a frenzy and not actually thinking straight. It's like the hype a couple of days before Titan launch where people though it'd outperform the 690. No one was actually making any sense and when the actual info came out people were disappointed. Same is gonna happen here when people see the actual stock bios numbers of the 290X and the OCing potential...
> 
> *I'll just keep my promise and destroy the thing in benches*. Collect that $10 from raghu since he took my bet and guessed that tsm's card would easily beat my GK110


Tsm's 7970 against Titan? That wasn't a good bet. Not many benches where a 7970 can even compete with Titan, & none where a water cooled 7970 has a chance...

As for promising Titan will destroy the 290x in benchies, we shall see


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Any word about Titan Supporting HDMI 2.0? Or perhaps them releasing a newer Titan with HDMI 2.0? I ask because I have a 4k TV and Sony is going to offer a Firmware update to upgrade the HDMI ports to 2.0 to allow 2160p @60fps. Only issue is having something on the other end to send to the TV. Would a Display port to HDMI converter make it work since Display Port does send a 2160p/60fps signal?


If sony is getting HDMI 2.0 via a software update, Both Nvidia and AMD could do he same in the future.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If sony is getting HDMI 2.0 via a software update, Both Nvidia and AMD could do he same in the future.


True. If sony can do it via a firmware update anyone can in theory. I just wonder how different the hardware sony has is. Im also keen to update my GTX Titan to HDMI 2.0 as I'm all over 4K.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> True. If sony can do it via a firmware update anyone can in theory. I just wonder how different the hardware sony has is. Im also keen to update my GTX Titan to HDMI 2.0 as I'm all over 4K.


is HDMI able to be updated by firmware or are we stuck to old HDMI 1.5 on the Titan?


----------



## klepp0906

will this work for precision X or afterburner only?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> will this work for precision X or afterburner only?


Your questions have just been answered in the 780 thread my friend!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your questions have just been answered in the 780 thread my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


<3


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I currently have 2 Titans under water and was hoping a solution will present itself so I can utilize the 2160p rez at 60fps. I have earmarked a 3rd titan to sustain the frame rate at that resolution, but need to find a solution on how to send that speed once Sony updates my TV's firmware to HDMI 2.0 before buying a 3rd card.


If you have a Asus or a EVGA titian there is a bios out that will support 2160 @ 60.


----------



## szeged

PAYPAL GOT ME MY 850 BACK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

time to buy another titan rofl

omg so excited its only take me 20 days to get it back....i hope that ebay scammer (whosthebossmona, watch out for him) is crying sweet sweet tears of justice.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What a douche. I assume he had a decent rating which was why you bought from him. Way to ruin that all over a stupid scam that didn't work anyway!


----------



## Panther Al

Congrats! Glad to see you got it all back.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> PAYPAL GOT ME MY 850 BACK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> time to buy another titan rofl
> 
> omg so excited its only take me 20 days to get it back....i hope that ebay scammer (whosthebossmona, watch out for him) is crying sweet sweet tears of justice.


szeged>>>


----------



## szeged

gonna email this to the guy


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> PAYPAL GOT ME MY 850 BACK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> time to buy another titan rofl
> 
> omg so excited its only take me 20 days to get it back....i hope that ebay scammer (whosthebossmona, watch out for him) is crying sweet sweet tears of justice.


Congrats my Friend!


----------



## szeged

time to update my rig with all EK blocks now lol, getting tired of the swiftech/evga blocks, look cool but i wanna see how titans do with proper vrm cooling.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> time to update my rig with all EK blocks now lol, getting tired of the swiftech/evga blocks, look cool but i wanna see how titans do with proper vrm cooling.


I doubt you see any difference in performance. I could be wrong. lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I doubt you see any difference in performance. I could be wrong. lol


i doubt itll be anything much, im just curious to see the difference in blocks on 1.35v titans vrm area, since the evga block doesnt have water actually flowing over the vrm section of their block, meanwhile EK's block is unrivaled in vrm cooling.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i doubt itll be anything much, im just curious to see the difference in blocks on 1.35v titans vrm area, since the evga block doesnt have water actually flowing over the vrm section of their block, meanwhile EK's block is unrivaled in vrm cooling.


Gotcha. I run 1.2v, so even a stock cooler is good enough for me.
PM sent in case you split with the Hydro Copper block.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> PAYPAL GOT ME MY 850 BACK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> time to buy another titan rofl
> 
> omg so excited its only take me 20 days to get it back....i hope that ebay scammer (whosthebossmona, watch out for him) is crying sweet sweet tears of justice.


Justice is served.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> PAYPAL GOT ME MY 850 BACK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> time to buy another titan rofl
> 
> omg so excited its only take me 20 days to get it back....i hope that ebay scammer (whosthebossmona, watch out for him) is crying sweet sweet tears of justice.


Glad to hear you got it back.

Surprised it took so long though? When I bought my first GTX Titan I was scammed on ebay. PayPal got my money back in 2 days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is HDMI able to be updated by firmware or are we stuck to old HDMI 1.5 on the Titan?


This is what I'd like to know.


----------



## szeged

yeah 20 days from start to finish of it sucks, but the main thing is i got it back so im happy lol.


----------



## Gregster

Glad you got sorted Szeged









Possibly a 290X on the horizon?

OT in a slight way but Kaapstad (my mucka from another forum) picked up on the 3DMark Firestrike scores of the 290X and noted that an air cooled 7970 beat the 290X.... I sure hope they are seriously underclocked or those bench results are false, as if not, a few people will be seriously disappointed.



The 7970 I am talking about scored 4652 for GFX and that comfortably beats the 290X score.



If those supposed scores are true, I am not worried about the 290X


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> PAYPAL GOT ME MY 850 BACK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> time to buy another titan rofl
> 
> omg so excited its only take me 20 days to get it back....i hope that ebay scammer (whosthebossmona, watch out for him) is crying sweet sweet tears of justice.


Happy days


----------



## claclaclacla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> PAYPAL GOT ME MY 850 BACK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> time to buy another titan rofl
> 
> omg so excited its only take me 20 days to get it back....i hope that ebay scammer (whosthebossmona, watch out for him) is crying sweet sweet tears of justice.


excellent ... I'm happy for you.....


----------



## wadec22

saw hardocp has their review of the 780 lightning up. they hit oc of 1333. has anyone showed benches comparing 780's around that clock vs 1225ish titan?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> saw hardocp has their review of the 780 lightning up. they hit oc of 1333. has anyone showed benches comparing 780's around that clock vs 1225ish titan?


As a rule of thumb you need around 150MHz more on a 780 to match a Titan. With around similar memory clocks. However memory on Titans seems to OC better.


----------



## skupples

Grats szed... Though. He still probably has your money. Paypal payed you put of its own pocket. But who cares. You got your money

The 290 info is pure mathematical speculation I thought.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wadec22*
> 
> saw hardocp has their review of the 780 lightning up. they hit oc of 1333. has anyone showed benches comparing 780's around that clock vs 1225ish titan?


Something around that, one of my titans OC to 1254mhz core and 400mhz mem has the same valey score as a [email protected] 400mhz mem.
So there's a pattern yes! roughly you need form 150mhz to 200mhz OC on a 780 to have the same results as a Titan!
IMHO as soon as you start to see games using more graphic power (the difference between Titan and 780 is a gtx 650 - 384 cores but with a 384 bit bus, its not shabby) you ll see the titan stretch her legs more!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Cotton

I have three EVGA Titans.


----------



## provost

Put em underwater, do the bio and volt mod in Ed's sig, and you would not have to worry about upgrading, or any other card being released for quite sometime.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> I have three EVGA Titans.


Welcome to T.O.C. Titan Owners Group!








Do as Provost recommended, download all the stuff you need from my SIG and if youre in any doubt about anyhting just drop me a PM, ill be glad to help!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Put em underwater, do the bio and volt mod in Ed's sig, and you would not have to worry about upgrading, or any other card being released for quite sometime.


You got it right on the spot Bro!








With Titan SLi+ cards we have a long time ahead without concerns of replacing cards, IMHO 3 years!
(20%-25%) Maxwell + (40%-50%) Volta = 75% to 100% faster than 1 Titan! so we´re talking end of 2016?
Mind you im talking resolutions above 2560x1600, in which another titan will increase 50% performance and another 30% for tri SLI!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ed's always so helpful!


----------



## exyia

really FedEx?

just from California to Texas you need a whole week to ship me my 3rd Titan? it's a 3.4lb package....

this will be a long week


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ed's always so helpful!


Look who´s talking!








You do much more than me! i just fill the gaps!









Cheers my Friend!

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> really FedEx?
> 
> just from California to Texas you need a whole week to ship me my 3rd Titan? it's a 3.4lb package....
> 
> this will be a long week


Maybe they got a series of flat tires...








Its all the same around the world, in my country a letter arrives sometimes faster to another country than between cities...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> I have three EVGA Titans.


HEY! Welcome to the most hated/envied gpu club on the planet... I'm sitting here staring @ my 900D like







where to start... Not to mention that Performance-Pc's lied to me about the "Stand Alone" Maelstrom being combinable with an existing mcp35x2...

Swiftech has basically told me they expect people to void there warranties if they want to mount a pre-existing mcp35x2 to a Maelstrom... Buy the res w/ the dual pump housing pre-mated, then take apart the pump (voiding warranty) and putting it all together... In my opinion this is 100% unacceptable. I sent an email to 4 different "high ups" @ the company requesting they let me send both the res & the pump, & they send me back the combined unit. My grammar is always much worse right when I get off of work, I apologize.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys.

I think I am leaving the club for financial reasons. New baby on the way and 780 SLI will be cheaper than Titan SLI

I am selling my Titan and getting a 780 and a bit cash. And will add a 2nd 780 next to it instead of the Titan. I can save up to $400 this route and having a similar performance to Titan SLI with 780 SLI...

I will miss the Titan though


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I think I am leaving the club for financial reasons. New baby on the way and 780 SLI will be cheaper than Titan SLI
> 
> I am selling my Titan and getting a 780 and a bit cash. And will add a 2nd 780 next to it instead of the Titan. I can save up to $400 this route and having a similar performance to Titan SLI with 780 SLI...
> 
> I will miss the Titan though


I believe you will my Friend but its the right call to make! and with 780 SLI you will do fine!








Congratulations on the baby news!









Cheers

Ed

PS: And you´ll still be part of the family like you still are in the 590 club!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> HEY! Welcome to *the most hated/envied gpu club on the planet.*.. I'm sitting here staring @ my 900D like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where to start... Not to mention that Performance-Pc's lied to me about the "Stand Alone" Maelstrom being combinable with an existing mcp35x2...
> 
> Swiftech has basically told me they expect people to void there warranties if they want to mount a pre-existing mcp35x2 to a Maelstrom... Buy the res w/ the dual pump housing pre-mated, then take apart the pump (voiding warranty) and putting it all together... In my opinion this is 100% unacceptable. I sent an email to 4 different "high ups" @ the company requesting they let me send both the res & the pump, & they send me back the combined unit. My grammar is always much worse right when I get off of work, I apologize.


You got that right Bro! We even have AMD guys coming here to flame and trolling about their new best super incoming card beating everything around...
I believe they will be surprised tomorrow that their new card is NOT what they think...
Even if it was im a TITAN man!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

sell the baby, buy another titan.


----------



## Panther Al

*laughs*

Yeah, this is the most hated/envied club out there. I don't think I've seen any other hardware out there that has polarised opinion like our Titans.


----------



## szeged

oh also, something im workin on, since evga doesnt have any titan shirts anymore lol

work in progress still -



was thinking of putting titan owners club somewhere on it, or just TITAN, or something like that.

also sorry the pic is small, only one i could get to work,


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I think I am leaving the club for financial reasons. New baby on the way and 780 SLI will be cheaper than Titan SLI
> 
> I am selling my Titan and getting a 780 and a bit cash. And will add a 2nd 780 next to it instead of the Titan. I can save up to $400 this route and having a similar performance to Titan SLI with 780 SLI...
> 
> I will miss the Titan though


You have your priorities right with the new baby and all

But, if I were you, I would have gotten a used 690 which can be had for around the same price as the 780. Since you are not big on modded bios and water cooling (I am assuming), you would have had an immediate boost in performance now rather than waiting, and also save money, as your reason to downgrade is financial to begin with. And, sli down the road still means more mula. I have my 690 hooked up to the same monitor as yours in one of my secondary rigs, and a ok performance







(don't worry, not pitching you on it because I want to sell mine. Mine is staying







)
Once you are ready to go SLI, you could sell the 690 and put the money towards 780 sli.
My surround set up is still waiting for me to finish up my loop rebuild for the Titans
















Good luck and congrats !


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh also, something im workin on, since evga doesnt have any titan shirts anymore lol
> 
> work in progress still -
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking of putting titan owners club somewhere on it, or just TITAN, or something like that.
> 
> also sorry the pic is small, only one i could get to work,


Nice work.








Put T.O.C. Titan club on it. Of course, Ed's idea (T.O.C), but like the sound of it !


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put T.O.C. Titan club on it. Of course, Ed's idea (T.O.C), but like the sound of it !


thanks, i want everyone's input on it







if it turns out great i might print like 10-20 and do a give away on them for other titan owners









oh also, redoing my loop to all EK blocks and hard acrylic now that PPC is back in stock










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







id say thats a good way to get started on spending my returned 850 lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I believe you will my Friend but its the right call to make! and with 780 SLI you will do fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the baby news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> PS: And you´ll still be part of the family like you still are in the 590 club!


Yeah thanks buddy









As much as I love the Titan and it will always be something amazing, I have to have my priorities at the moment. Our expenses got so high lately which is only natural  I can use that 400$ for something else. I am also selling my Cosmos 2 and going for a Corsair air F540 as it should also be as great as the Cosmos. I really do not need an Ultra Tower anymore.

Oh I will always be lingering around here  Titan and 590 were my fav. GPUs ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sell the baby, buy another titan.


Hahaha good call. Let me know if anyone interested in buying a 6 month old fetus 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You have your priorities right with the new baby and all
> 
> But, if I were you, I would have gotten a used 690 which can be had for around the same price as the 780. Since you are not big on modded bios and water cooling (I am assuming), you would have had an immediate boost in performance now rather than waiting, and also save money, as your reason to downgrade is financial to begin with. And, sli down the road still means more mula. I have my 690 hooked up to the same monitor as yours in one of my secondary rigs, and a ok performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't worry, not pitching you on it because I want to sell mine. Mine is staying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Once you are ready to go SLI, you could sell the 690 and put the money towards 780 sli.
> My surround set up is still waiting for me to finish up my loop rebuild for the Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and congrats !


I thought about that. I even thought about 770 SLI, but I am not sure if 2gb of vram will cut it for 1440p gaming. I really don't want to invest on 2 gpus and hitting the vram limit after all. I have yet to play Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4 will be more demanding than BF3 so I really want to play safe with 3GB of vram. I looked into 770 4gb version but the only one here in Turkey is Gigabyte 770 4GB which is very expensive compared to a 770. If I were to game at 1080p than I would get a 2GB vram GPU for sure. Actually I will investigate over at 1440p gaming club weather 2GB is enough or not.

Thanks for the kind wishes as well


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love the Titan and it will always be something amazing, I have to have my priorities at the moment. Our expenses got so high lately which is only natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can use that 400$ for something else. I am also selling my Cosmos 2 and going for a Corsair air F540 as it should also be as great as the Cosmos. I really do not need an Ultra Tower anymore.
> 
> Oh I will always be lingering around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan and 590 were my fav. GPUs ever
> 
> Hahaha good call. Let me know if anyone interested in buying a 6 month old fetus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about that. I even thought about 770 SLI, but I am not sure if 2gb of vram will cut it for 1440p gaming. I really don't want to invest on 2 gpus and hitting the vram limit after all. I have yet to play Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4 will be more demanding than BF3 so I really want to play safe with 3GB of vram. I looked into 770 4gb version but the only one here in Turkey is Gigabyte 770 4GB which is very expensive compared to a 770. If I were to game at 1080p than I would get a 2GB vram GPU for sure. Actually I will investigate over at 1440p gaming club weather 2GB is enough or not.
> 
> Thanks for the kind wishes as well


Better cards will come! At least you had the privilege to own one.

Everything about the Titan is nice. The name, it's looks, the performance, even the 1000 price tag. Lol


----------



## alancsalt

$1199 up in Australia depending on brand....sigh....


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sell the baby, buy another titan.


Lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> $1199 up in Australia depending on brand....sigh....


$1800 US in Turkey 

On sale best can be found at $1350

So you are still lucky


----------



## skupples

iARDAs, once a titan owner, always a club member.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh also, something im workin on, since evga doesnt have any titan shirts anymore lol
> 
> work in progress still -
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking of putting titan owners club somewhere on it, or just TITAN, or something like that.
> 
> also sorry the pic is small, only one i could get to work,


Very nice!!! Maybe a geforce Logo to accent things up!, However it loks nice the way it is.. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thanks, i want everyone's input on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it turns out great i might print like 10-20 and do a give away on them for other titan owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh also, redoing my loop to all EK blocks and hard acrylic now that PPC is back in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say thats a good way to get started on spending my returned 850 lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Very nice!!! Maybe a geforce Logo to accent things up!, However it loks nice the way it is.. Nothing more, nothing less.


I think the t-shirt idea is brilliant! and you can use T.O.C. of course!








But remember to use OCN you have to ask permission and to use any nvidia logos, forget it! i doubt nvidia will allow it or even respond to any queries about it but will sue for sure if it comes out!

Go for it szeged!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I think the t-shirt idea is brilliant! and you can use T.O.C. of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But remember to use OCN you have to ask permission and to use any nvidia logos, forget it! i doubt nvidia will allow it or even respond to any queries about it but will sue for sure if it comes out!
> 
> Go for it szeged!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


yeah i pretty much ruled out any actual companies name going onto it lol, ill see how "Titan owners club." looks on it, might do it under the picture, or maybe on the back.


----------



## skupples

I'll take three larges. kthx! You may have to even remove the "titan" part, but i'm not copyright guru. Hell, they may even right's to sue over just using the image of a titan. I guess this is why you would be giving them away, instead of selling them?


----------



## mbed0123

About to jump on the band wagon here and flash away with my four TITANs under water now!!

Any advice would be great as well. And please check out my build log so far http://www.overclock.net/t/1398973/build-log-caselabs-magnum-sth10-quad-titan-liquid-cooled-insanity-introducing-the-deskstar/0_100#post_20817168


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take three larges. kthx! You may have to even remove the "titan" part, but i'm not copyright guru. Hell, they may even right's to sue over just using the image of a titan. I guess this is why you would be giving them away, instead of selling them?


So....

For the sizes, we have what, 780, Titan, 2 Way SLI, 3 Way SLI, and 4 Way SLI? (M,L,2x,3x,4x?)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> About to jump on the band wagon here and flash away with my four TITANs under water now!!
> 
> Any advice would be great as well. And please check out my build log so far http://www.overclock.net/t/1398973/build-log-caselabs-magnum-sth10-quad-titan-liquid-cooled-insanity-introducing-the-deskstar/0_100#post_20817168


Welcome to T.O.C. Titan Owners Club!!!








Feel free to download all that you need form my SIG and as usual if you need any help just drop me a PM!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take three larges. kthx! You may have to even remove the "titan" part, but i'm not copyright guru. Hell, they may even right's to sue over just using the image of a titan. I guess this is why you would be giving them away, instead of selling them?


You may got a point there Skupp! if its free of charge as a gift for instance some things may not need copyright like all the public domain stuff!


----------



## alancsalt

If you want to sell new stuff on OCN, you may have to apply and pay a subscription for vendor status.....best ask a marketplace mod before you go too far down this path.....


----------



## Jpmboy

spotted these picts a while back. would be a nice silkscreen.





this second one is 9Mb


----------



## mbed0123

So I took a "quick" look at some things in your sig and was wondering.....? with this soft volt mod through AB do I need to even flash my bios if I can get 1.3v this way?????


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you want to sell new stuff on OCN, you may have to apply and pay a subscription for vendor status.....best ask a marketplace mod before you go too far down this path.....


well i wanna find out about all the copyrights stuff etc first before even making them lol, also still gotta finish the design









and even then, i would only be giving them away to this club







no intention of selling atm.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> So I took a "quick" look at some things in your sig and was wondering.....? with this soft volt mod through AB do I need to even flash my bios if I can get 1.3v this way?????


you really want to use a bios that minimizes throttling. the skyn3t's, naennom's, or the techinferno bios (svl7v3). You'll gain quite a bit from the bios' alone.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well i wanna find out about all the copyrights stuff etc first before even making them lol, also still gotta finish the design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even then, i would only be giving them away to this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no intention of selling atm.


You'll be fine. I never got any letters from lawyers for engraving all kinds of logos on my old case and selling it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> So I took a "quick" look at some things in your sig and was wondering.....? with this soft volt mod through AB do I need to even flash my bios if I can get 1.3v this way?????


No, my friend, you really need a modded bios, it would serve you little if you could get 1.3v and the power target be at 250W (stock), boost (stock) stuttering (stock)
But of course you do what you want!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just felt like posting a little of my Titan pr0n!
















Loop's getting torn down next weekend...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> spotted these picts a while back. would be a nice silkscreen.


Thanks for the new wallpaper!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just felt like posting a little of my Titan pr0n!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop's getting torn down next weekend...


That looks really good!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just felt like posting a little of my Titan pr0n!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop's getting torn down next weekend...


For a moment i thought i was inside a borg cube!









Very nice rig my Friend!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks guys! I love my TJ11!


----------



## Creator

What madness is it that you must tear down that loop??


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Gotta RMA my 3960X. Will use the opportunity to clean the rig up and redo some things that I'm not happy with (like the red lighting)....


----------



## Groove2013

Hi guys.
Have an ASUS Titan ASIC 78,2 @ 1.62 V for 1006 MHz with original vBIOS.
Do you think 1.21 V is ok for air 24/7?
1176-1202/6800 is doable maybe?
Hits not more than 83° C @ 1202/6800 while playing ArmA 2/3.

Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Have an ASUS Titan ASIC 78,2 @ 1.62 V for 1006 MHz with original vBIOS.
> Do you think 1.21 V is ok for air 24/7?
> 1176-1202/6800 is doable maybe?
> Hits not more than 83° C @ 1202/6800 while playing ArmA 2/3.
> 
> Thanks for help in advance.


Yep, thats kind of what it was designed to withstand.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Have an ASUS Titan ASIC 78,2 @ 1.62 V for 1006 MHz with original vBIOS.
> Do you think 1.21 V is ok for air 24/7?
> 1176-1202/6800 is doable maybe?
> Hits not more than 83° C @ 1202/6800 while playing ArmA 2/3.
> 
> Thanks for help in advance.


No worries: thats about what I hit when folding 24/7 on mine, and haven't had a single issue.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Have an ASUS Titan ASIC 78,2 @ *1.62 V* for 1006 MHz with original vBIOS.
> Do you think 1.21 V is ok for air 24/7?
> 1176-1202/6800 is doable maybe?
> Hits not more than 83° C @ 1202/6800 while playing ArmA 2/3.
> 
> Thanks for help in advance.


1.162V I hope









also yes 1212mV is more than fine on air. Will make the card a bit louder than on stock but anyways.


----------



## Groove2013

One more question.
If I'm right, physically Titan can't pool more than Watt from PSU?
75 Watt PCI-E, 75 Watt 6 pin + 150 Watt 8 pin?
So how should i interpret values like 350 Watt and so on made available using modded vBIOS?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> One more question.
> If I'm right, physically Titan can't pool more than Watt from PSU?
> 75 Watt PCI-E, 75 Watt 6 pin + 150 Watt 8 pin?
> So how should i interpret values like 350 Watt and so on made available using modded vBIOS?


Those are just the specs for the pci-e slot power and pci-e power connectors. You can pull much more from them. In order to make them actually fail you'd need to be pulling multiple times the wattage from the connectors...

My user title should tell you about my experience with OCing these cards


----------



## Panther Al

As I understand it, yes, in theory, the max it can pull is 300 Watts from the connections it has. However, like everything else, there is a degree of a safety factor built into things, so, in theory, you can pull more than those limits through those connections. However: It is a crap shoot to if it can or not. Also, if it pulls too much power for the connection, it can burn out either wires or traces by trying to suck too much juice through them. In which case you get that lovely, but oh so expensive, burnt electronics smell.

Back a while ago there was a huge debate on the MacRumours forums of people saying you can juice a Titan in a MacPro without having to add a second PSU, but the general consensus was while it would work to a point, the moment you really stressed it things had a high degree of probability of going boom.


----------



## Groove2013

Ok.
Could some of you wright down stable clocks you've reached on air @ 1.21 V and your ASIC plz in order to have in idea.


----------



## szeged

on air ive seen a lot of people get 1202 at 1.212v, my asic is 74.2% on the only card ive benched on air lol.


----------



## Groove2013

What about memory clocks?


----------



## Alatar

79% asic 1228mhz core 1950mhz mem on air at 1212mV. 1240mhz core for some apps.


----------



## Groove2013

Is it better to have your 3D voltage locked to a certain value for better stability?


----------



## Kipsta77

So has anyone tried the new 327.32 drivers? How are they?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> So has anyone tried the new 327.32 drivers? How are they?


doin solid for me so far.


----------



## Groove2013

And what about Titan's VRMs not cooled?
How far can I go with them on air without dammaging them?
6600? 6800? 7000? 7200?


----------



## Groove2013

And what about Titan's VRMs not cooled?
How far can I go with them on air without dammaging them?
6600? 6800? 7000? 7200?


----------



## szeged

so far the vrms on titans have proven to be pretty strong


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> And what about Titan's VRMs not cooled?
> How far can I go with them on air without dammaging them?
> 6600? 6800? 7000? 7200?


Hi and welcome to T.O.C. Titan Owners Club
I strongly advise you to read at least the posts from last month to today, so you can get a better picture of air/water cooling, heat, VRM´s, clocks and memory OC on the Titan!
A lot has happened in a month or so, its better for you to know everything that happened by reading the posts!
If you want to voltmod i advise you to go watercooling, no air cooler to date has special VRM coverage and the temperatures are average 20C higher that your core, if youre getting 85C in the core, you're getting 95/100C in the VRM area (mind you the VRM´s are several components and not only one and each has a different temperature threshold)
On air, flash the skyn3t bios and crank up the volts (1,212v) and see what your card can do!
Remember not all the cards are equal and ASIC doesn't tell the whole story, it might tell you that your card has more or less current leakage and requires more volts to get to some clocks
but it doesnt tell you how far your card will go! my 2 titans are 69% ASIC and can only get to 1150/[email protected],187v, but with skyn3ts bios and very good watercooling i got my cards
to [email protected] and temps at 75C played metro LL and far cry 3 for a while but i saw the temps spike to 85C and i thought it would be better to get 2 more rads and add them to the loop before attempting this again!
So, go for it but remember also that sometimes less is more, didnt see any difference in gameplay at 1400mhz from 1200mhz and i game @120hz/3240x1920!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

=\ something must be wrong on my end... I get terrible arma3 performance, single core utilization, & 30% gpu usage, in sli or single.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> =\ something must be wrong on my end... I get terrible arma3 performance, single core utilization, & 30% gpu usage, in sli or single.


You´re not the only one, i´ve read reports of modders going back to arma2!
Almost everybody is complaining of the poor game performance, whether its from the coding or the nvidia drivers...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just felt like posting a little of my Titan pr0n!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop's getting torn down next weekend...


Dauum... Very nice. I got wires and tubes stuffed in. Close the hatch to cover my rat's nest in my TJ09. Luckily, i bought it so long ago, it didnt have a see-thru side panel.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> About to jump on the band wagon here and flash away with my four TITANs under water now!!
> 
> Any advice would be great as well. And please check out my build log so far http://www.overclock.net/t/1398973/build-log-caselabs-magnum-sth10-quad-titan-liquid-cooled-insanity-introducing-the-deskstar/0_100#post_20817168


Nice job with the build. A few Qs:

Were you able to figure out why your PSUs were shutting down? Was it because of the outlet or multi rail with Nex1500? If you have not flashed your Titans, it would be very odd, unless an electrical issue at the outlet.
Also, do you have Titans on one PSU, and the rest on the other?

Would it not be better to get two double pole 20 amp breakers feeding into to two side by side outlets? This way if one goes bad, your electrician would not have to shut both down since they will be feeding the same outlet? And, how did you park the two PSUs in your case. I only saw one in your log in the bottom compartment , I think.

Anyways, the reason I am asking is because I am having similar electrical work done to get enough power, so interesting to see what someone else ended up doing.
Here is +1 rep in advance to start you off


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Have an ASUS Titan A*SIC 78,2 @ 1.62 V* for 1006 MHz with original vBIOS.
> Do you think 1.21 V is ok for air 24/7?
> 1176-1202/6800 is doable maybe?
> Hits not more than 83° C @ 1202/6800 while playing ArmA 2/3.
> 
> Thanks for help in advance.


No you don't.


----------



## mbed0123

Thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up


Not that it needed to be.


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi and welcome to T.O.C. Titan Owners Club
> I strongly advise you to read at least the posts from last month to today, so you can get a better picture of air/water cooling, heat, VRM´s, clocks and memory OC on the Titan!
> A lot has happened in a month or so, its better for you to know everything that happened by reading the posts!
> If you want to voltmod i advise you to go watercooling, no air cooler to date has special VRM coverage and the temperatures are average 20C higher that your core, if youre getting 85C in the core, you're getting 95/100C in the VRM area (mind you the VRM´s are several components and not only one and each has a different temperature threshold)
> On air, flash the skyn3t bios and crank up the volts (1,212v) and see what your card can do!
> Remember not all the cards are equal and ASIC doesn't tell the whole story, it might tell you that your card has more or less current leakage and requires more volts to get to some clocks
> but it doesnt tell you how far your card will go! my 2 titans are 69% ASIC and can only get to 1150/[email protected],187v, but with skyn3ts bios and very good watercooling i got my cards
> to [email protected] and temps at 75C played metro LL and far cry 3 for a while but i saw the temps spike to 85C and i thought it would be better to get 2 more rads and add them to the loop before attempting this again!
> So, go for it but remember also that sometimes less is more, didnt see any difference in gameplay at 1400mhz from 1200mhz and i game @120hz/3240x1920!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


You've got me aching to get this done asap, but I am waiting on my led's in order to kill it all when I do get to the overclocking/modding the bios. I have my cards idle at 33c with 1.212v constant and around 40-45c under load. How do you think I'd fair with a V-mod like yours Ed? and also do you have a BIOS I could get that would allow 1.4v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> You've got me aching to get this done asap, but I am waiting on my led's in order to kill it all when I do get to the overclocking/modding the bios. I have my cards idle at 33c with 1.212v constant and around 40-45c under load. How do you think I'd fair with a V-mod like yours Ed? and also do you have a BIOS I could get that would allow 1.4v?


Everything you need in my SIG!








Just get water on it all, EK if you can on VRM´s account!
Silicone lottery, you can never know where you´ll get!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Ftimster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what kind of issues are you getting?


sorry for the delayed response I had all kinds of strange small issues programs would not close would go completely white what would stay on the screen the Start menu would pop up on the far left screen even though the start or task bar was on center screen lots of small hanging in gliching issues


----------



## Ftimster

now the new driver is working much better and seems much more stable but the Start menu still opens on the far left screen kind of odd but I'll stick with this one for now the only other thing that is irritating I popped in my 4960x ivy-e and no PCI E gen 3 ???? Come on nvidia!!!!!!!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> now the new driver is working much better and seems much more stable but the Start menu still opens on the far left screen kind of odd but I'll stick with this one for now the only other thing that is irritating I popped in my 4960x ivy-e and no PCI E gen 3 ???? Come on nvidia!!!!!!!


I believe this problem is due to your motherboard drivers and not the nvidia drivers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> sorry for the delayed response I had all kinds of strange small issues programs would not close would go completely white what would stay on the screen the Start menu would pop up on the far left screen even though the start or task bar was on center screen lots of small hanging in gliching issues


Surround problems! fixed by putting the bar on the center screen but on top! i worked for me!








But you have 4 monitors, so i dont know if it works, try moving the bar around until the problem goes away, if it goes...
Good luck anyway!










Cheers

Ed


----------



## hueys

I remember OccamRazor (pretty sure it was him) posting something a while back about the temperature limits for the vrm's and the components around it. Can't seem to find it now. But if anyone happens to know - what are the temperature limits for those components? IIRC for the VRM itself was something crazy like 125 celsius? :O


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hueys*
> 
> I remember OccamRazor (pretty sure it was him) posting something a while back about the temperature limits for the vrm's and the components around it. Can't seem to find it now. But if anyone happens to know - what are the temperature limits for those components? IIRC for the VRM itself was something crazy like 125 celsius? :O


You called?








Something like that minus ambient temperature, try to have your temps on the 80C range, if youre on water with an EK block your VRM´s will be around your core temp (always a little bit higher)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Here we go for the EVGA hydro copper
> 
> And no the BIOS is not the same that the SC. The SC have different clocks that the hydro by default.
> 
> titan_hydro.txt 229k .txt file


What program do I need to convert this attached txt file into a rom file. renaming didn't do it for me.
I'm gonna be running stock clocks on everything and wanna use the HC Bios.

Thanks!!


----------



## jvolkman

I'm thinking about grabbing an EVGA 1300 G2 PSU; I know others here seem to be happy with them. Can anyone comment on the fan noise from this unit? The only review I've found that mentions fan noise lists it between about 40-55 dBA [1]. This seems pretty loud considering the Titan cooler only hits 38 dBA at load [2].

Is the idle noise from the 1300 G2 really louder than a single Titan at load, or am I reading these reviews incorrectly?

[1] http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/6.html
[2] http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/nvidia/geforce_gtx_titan/26.html


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> I'm thinking about grabbing an EVGA 1300 G2 PSU; I know others here seem to be happy with them. Can anyone comment on the fan noise from this unit? The only review I've found that mentions fan noise lists it between about 40-55 dBA [1]. This seems pretty loud considering the Titan cooler only hits 38 dBA at load [2].
> 
> Is the idle noise from the 1300 G2 really louder than a single Titan at load, or am I reading these reviews incorrectly?
> 
> [1] http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/6.html
> [2] http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/nvidia/geforce_gtx_titan/26.html


fan noise? what fan noise?? i have two 1300g2's in one 900D atm, the loudest thing in the case is one corsair 120sp quiet edition fan that has a ever so slight rattle to it because theres a screw loose on it. The 1300g2's in my case are 100% dead silent, best PSU ive ever owned.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> I'm thinking about grabbing an EVGA 1300 G2 PSU; I know others here seem to be happy with them. Can anyone comment on the fan noise from this unit? The only review I've found that mentions fan noise lists it between about 40-55 dBA [1]. This seems pretty loud considering the Titan cooler only hits 38 dBA at load [2].
> 
> Is the idle noise from the 1300 G2 really louder than a single Titan at load, or am I reading these reviews incorrectly?
> 
> [1] http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/6.html
> [2] http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/nvidia/geforce_gtx_titan/26.html


Never noticed any fan noise from the 1300 G2. I hear the cpu and titan fans over any other fan in my case, and many times forget the power supply also has a 140mm fan.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What program do I need to convert this attached txt file into a rom file. renaming didn't do it for me.
> I'm gonna be running stock clocks on everything and wanna use the HC Bios.
> 
> Thanks!!


Are you sure you are not renaming it to titan_hydro.rom.txt?

Make sure you have 'hide extensions for know file types' unticked in the control panel - folder options

Sorry if this is stating the obvious.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Are you sure you are not renaming it to titan_hydro.rom.txt?
> 
> Make sure you have 'hide extensions for know file types' unticked in the control panel - folder options
> 
> Sorry if this is stating the obvious.


You nailed it. I was renaming it .rom.txt









+rep


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You nailed it. I was renaming it .rom.txt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Cool.

I know this from my own history and missing this simple thing


----------



## milkychipz

Yes, I have the first one as my Android wallpaper. Sweet pics.


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fan noise? what fan noise?? i have two 1300g2's in one 900D atm, the loudest thing in the case is one corsair 120sp quiet edition fan that has a ever so slight rattle to it because theres a screw loose on it. The 1300g2's in my case are 100% dead silent, best PSU ive ever owned.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Never noticed any fan noise from the 1300 G2. I hear the cpu and titan fans over any other fan in my case, and many times forget the power supply also has a 140mm fan.


Thanks, thats what I figured. I'm not sure why that Tech Powerup review says that it's so loud.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> I'm thinking about grabbing an EVGA 1300 G2 PSU; I know others here seem to be happy with them. Can anyone comment on the fan noise from this unit? The only review I've found that mentions fan noise lists it between about 40-55 dBA [1]. This seems pretty loud considering the Titan cooler only hits 38 dBA at load [2].
> 
> Is the idle noise from the 1300 G2 really louder than a single Titan at load, or am I reading these reviews incorrectly?
> 
> [1] http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/6.html
> [2] http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/nvidia/geforce_gtx_titan/26.html


Iv'e yet to hear mine over the fans on my rads, even on low. Though, i only have two titans hooked up to it atm.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Here we go for the EVGA hydro copper
> 
> And no the BIOS is not the same that the SC. The SC have different clocks that the hydro by default.
> 
> titan_hydro.txt 229k .txt file


Is that the stock HYDRO bios? If so thank you! I've been looking for it for months.


----------



## Evange

Hey guys my Titan has been behaving strangely lately... it will crash in games if the voltage settings in AB is set to anything other than "Auto".

It worked fine for a few weeks @ 1.28v with LLC disabled than it started crashing. I'm using the excellent Skynet bios btw, which I find to be more stable than the famous TI bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is that the stock HYDRO bios? If so thank you! I've been looking for it for months.


The only change between HC and SC is the fan curve on SC that hydro has a low fan curve like any other HC bios and core clock pushed a bit higher for WB compensation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Hey guys my Titan has been behaving strangely lately... it will crash in games if the voltage settings in AB is set to anything other than "Auto".
> 
> It worked fine for a few weeks @ 1.28v with LLC disabled than it started crashing. I'm using the excellent Skynet bios btw, which I find to be more stable than the famous TI bios.


Reset your volt and enable the llc backup your ab settings and delete the vend_ profiles in AB directory. Reboot set the top higher core clock wjth 1.212v and see if you can replicate the problem.


----------



## Lukas026

so a friend of mine was kind enough and give me Arctic Accelero Xtreme III. I decided to put it on my Titan and see what it can do. I dont want to go over 1.25v becouse its still AIR cooling and VRMs / memory is still cooled passively. here is my score:







I think its not that bad









Ofc I wont be using this settings for 24/7. I will be using 1219mv for gaming...need to find stable clocks though...

I am wondering what my card can do under water. I think I will join WC club in early 2014 (sorry Ed, cant be faster







)

Anyway, I must say AC Xtreme III is great. Installation was easy (except mounting heatsinks on VRMs) and even on 100% fan speed it is so damn quite !

PS: posting this to Valley thread also









EDIT1: played FC3 for 1 h 30 min with this:


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What program do I need to convert this attached txt file into a rom file. renaming didn't do it for me.
> I'm gonna be running stock clocks on everything and wanna use the HC Bios.
> 
> Thanks!!


No program at all. I just replaced .rom with .txt. You can use the "rename filename.txt filename.rom" in command prompt. If does not work send me a PM and I will sent you the rom file with the .rom extension.

Hope that helps

Gabriel


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Is that the stock HYDRO bios? If so thank you! I've been looking for it for months.


It was here all the time! Is because this thread is sooooo long. But I posted months ago. It is the original Hydro copper BIOS and work just fine for my two cards. They boost at 1.100 mhz dead stable for hours with just 1.15v


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The only change between HC and SC is the fan curve on SC that hydro has a low fan curve like any other HC bios and core clock pushed a bit higher for WB compensation.
> Reset your volt and enable the llc backup your ab settings and delete the vend_ profiles in AB directory. Reboot set the top higher core clock wjth 1.212v and see if you can replicate the problem.


Do I have to delete away the registry entry that was added from your file for the LLC disable?


----------



## skupples

Found this today when checking on windows update... release date is sept-20th

No actual driver name, Thought it might be 327.xx WHQL, but that was released on the 19th...



anyone have any idea's on what it might be? It's the size of a driver pack... 233mb

windows of course, gives no information in the "click here for more information" tab.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Do I have to delete away the registry entry that was added from your file for the LLC disable?


what version llc disable you have, the *.batch* file or *.exe*
if is the .batch file look the readme.txt it will tell ya the registry entry to delete. the exe. just
Windows key + R in the popup window enter
%appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
and hit enter
and delete the "LLC-0.EXE"


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what version llc disable you have, the *.batch* file or *.exe*
> if is the .batch file look the readme.txt it will tell ya the registry entry to delete. the exe. just
> Windows key + R in the popup window enter
> %appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
> and hit enter
> and delete the "LLC-0.EXE"


I used the batch file.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> so a friend of mine was kind enough and give me Arctic Accelero Xtreme III. I decided to put it on my Titan and see what it can do. I dont want to go over 1.25v becouse its still AIR cooling and VRMs / memory is still cooled passively.


Very interesting, would be nice to know the temps on the vrm. I use a custom cooler also but im always worried about the VRMs and adding more voltage. Did you manage to take any pics ... we need some porn in here


----------



## Ftimster

Help  what motherboard drivers do you think might be the problem? The last beta driver was the only driver I have ever had any issue with fron nvidia now the latesed driver with gen 3 regedit hack my system is rock solid accept the start menu...far left screen


----------



## szeged

benched my newest titan on skynet bios, only 1.212v for now till i get more time to play with it, 1.3v soon though the core seems kinda gimped on this particular card, anything over 1202 on 1.212v and it has a stroke. the memory is pretty good, completed a run at +970 on the memory lol, kept it at +750 for initial testing though.



when it cleared at +970 on memory i decided to try to bump the core back up to past 1202, computer black screened then auto shut down

my face after that happened


----------



## Groove2013

Went yesterday from EVGA PrecisionX 4.2.1 to MSI Afterburner 3.0.0. Beta 15 and now have problem with core voltage adjustement








Core voltage indicates me +100 and in-game it tells me 1137 mV.
Tried everything and have no idea what to do in order to bump up my voltage to 1210 mV as used to with EVGA PrecisionX.
Any help would be appreciated









P.S. - have voltage control and monitoring unlocked in settings.


----------



## derfer

I had that same problem when I tried to switch the other day with my 780 because I wanted voltage settings to be included in the saved profiles. Voltage was capped off, plus I couldn't get RTSS to start with it for some reason.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Went yesterday from EVGA PrecisionX 4.2.1 to MSI Afterburner 3.0.0. Beta 15 and now have problem with core voltage adjustement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core voltage indicates me +100 and in-game it tells me 1137 mV.
> Tried everything and have no idea what to do in order to bump up my voltage to 1210 mV as used to with EVGA PrecisionX.
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - have voltage control and monitoring unlocked in settings.


Try reloading the nv drivers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Went yesterday from EVGA PrecisionX 4.2.1 to MSI Afterburner 3.0.0. Beta 15 and now have problem with core voltage adjustement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core voltage indicates me +100 and in-game it tells me 1137 mV.
> Tried everything and have no idea what to do in order to bump up my voltage to 1210 mV as used to with EVGA PrecisionX.
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - have voltage control and monitoring unlocked in settings.


Uninstall precisionX and AB ( please do not use them together, as THIS might happen)
Go to: C:\Program Files (x86) and look for the precisionX (EVGA Precision X) and Afterburner (MSI AfterBurner) folders, delete them if you find them!
If you set the LLC disable permanent go to: Windows key + R in the popup window enter: %appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup, hit enter and delete the "LLC-0.EXE"
Now reinstall nvidia drivers but with clean install!
Then install AB ONLY and the volt mod if you had it before and and please tell me you are using skyn3ts bios....









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you set the LLC disable permanent go to: Windows key + R in the popup window enter: %appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup, hit enter and delete the "LLC-0.EXE"
> ...tell me you are using skyn3ts bios....


I'm using skyn3ts 1006 vBIOS @ 1.21 V in EVGA Precision X 4.21.
Didn't find "LLC-0.EXE" in the directory you've mentioned.
1. I thought LLC was only for CPUs?
2. Why should one disable LLC for GPU?
3. If so, how to proceed?

Removed NV dirvers, removed both, AB and Precision, cleaned rests in Program files x86 and in registry.
Rebooted and reinstalled NV diriver (clean install) and rebooted once again.
Reinstalled AB and RSST and same. voltage adjustment remains @ +100 and it gives me 1.137 V in-game (

Wanted to move again to AB, because now with AB you can monitor your CPU core temps and load in-game + RAM usage + record videos using different external codecs and choose on how many cores you want to distribut the load while recording.


----------



## skyn3t

To the reset LLC to normal operation,

Elevate CMD and point it to AB directory
Type "MSIafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10" without quote and hit enter
Type "MSIafterburner /ri3,20,DE" without quote and it should return "10" it means LLC is set to default operation.
reboot and repeat the process 3 just to make sure.


----------



## alexp247365

Is the skyn3t bios mandatory for the use of the volt-mod and LLC disable changes?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I'm using skyn3ts 1006 vBIOS @ 1.21 V in EVGA Precision X 4.21.
> Didn't find "LLC-0.EXE" in the directory you've mentioned.
> 1. I thought LLC was only for CPUs?
> 2. Why should one disable LLC for GPU?
> 3. If so, how to proceed?
> 
> Removed NV dirvers, removed both, AB and Precision, cleaned rests in Program files x86 and in registry.
> Rebooted and reinstalled NV diriver (clean install) and rebooted once again.
> Reinstalled AB and RSST and same. voltage adjustment remains @ +100 and it gives me 1.137 V in-game (
> 
> Wanted to move again to AB, because now with AB you can monitor your CPU cores' temps and load in-game + RAM usage + record videos using different codecs and choose on how many cores you want to distribut the load while recording.


If you don't know about LLC mod, then you didnt had it instaled, dont worry about it for now but you can read about it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/20_20
Your trouble sounds like broken drivers IMO, try to install a earlier driver to see if fixes it, if not, then download my Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide in my sig or here:

Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide.txt 2k .txt file
 and set the voltage you want up to 1.3v (if youre on air i dont advise voltage above stock 1,212v)

PM me in any doubt!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Is the skyn3t bios mandatory for the use of the volt-mod and LLC disable changes?


No its not! but if you dont install it youll be missing the BEST bios around!!!!








Donwnload it from my SIG and give ti a spin! IMO its the best around!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Is the skyn3t bios mandatory for the use of the volt-mod and LLC disable changes?


No, but you do want a non throttling bios... Such as the skyn3t versions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I'm using skyn3ts 1006 vBIOS @ 1.21 V in EVGA Precision X 4.21.
> Didn't find "LLC-0.EXE" in the directory you've mentioned.
> 1. I thought LLC was only for CPUs?
> 2. Why should one disable LLC for GPU?
> 3. If so, how to proceed?
> 
> Removed NV dirvers, removed both, AB and Precision, cleaned rests in Program files x86 and in registry.
> Rebooted and reinstalled NV diriver (clean install) and rebooted once again.
> Reinstalled AB and RSST and same. voltage adjustment remains @ +100 and it gives me 1.137 V in-game (
> 
> Wanted to move again to AB, because now with AB you can monitor your CPU core temps and load in-game + RAM usage + record videos using different external codecs and choose on how many cores you want to distribut the load while recording.


I actually had this same problem when i first switched to AB. Just try removing rsst, if that does not work, reinstall the driver, clean but with out rsst.

Oh, i have had precX and AB installed at the same time with out problems. USE only one per OS boot!


----------



## Groove2013

I'm using NV 327.23 WHQL + AB Beta 15


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexp247365*
> 
> Is the skyn3t bios mandatory for the use of the volt-mod and LLC disable changes?


not a mandatory but here we work







and share and support the same way with all the best ppl around


----------



## iARDAs

Yep guys its official.

I just sold my Asus GTX Titan and got a MSI GTX 780.

Both are great GPUs but Titan was more prestigious.

I will still be lingering in thread though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I'm using NV 327.23 WHQL + AB Beta 15


Should not matter. I'm using the most recent whql driver with AB14beta, volt mod and LLC command work fine. Which bios have you flashed your cards to?


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Which bios have you flashed your cards to?


skyn3ts 1006


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> skyn3ts 1006


Very good bios. Yeah, uninstall the drivers and rsst. Reinstall custom, no rsst or 3d driver nonsense. It should be fine after a cold reboot.


----------



## alexp247365

I tried skyn3t last night, but my computer locked up. Probably nothing to do with the bios itself. I'll swap over after I get the LLC and voltage settled in. I'm in the process of adding some AIO coolers to SLI titans, but only had ram mounts for one this week. So at this point, there are too many unknowns floating around (messing with my cpu overclock as well...)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Groove2013

Anybody have an idea about how is OC'ed Titan vs. GTX 690?
Let's say @ 1202 / 6800
Still behind or equal?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Anybody have an idea about how is OC'ed Titan vs. GTX 690?Let's say @ 1202 / 6800Still behind or equal?


Still behind mate though it does catch it in some titles


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Anybody have an idea about how is OC'ed Titan vs. GTX 690?
> Let's say @ 1202 / 6800
> Still behind or equal?


My OCed Titan which was at 1110 was pretty close to a stock 690.

However my OC was mediocre. There are much better OCs out there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep guys its official.
> 
> I just sold my Asus GTX Titan and got a MSI GTX 780.
> 
> Both are great GPUs but Titan was more prestigious.
> 
> I will still be lingering in thread though


no no no no no.... here's the


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no no no no no.... here's the


Hahaha

you are mean


----------



## Star Forge

Questions for you guys. If I use the MSI AB Volt Mod, what is a good max "safe" volt limit that I should place on the Titans under stock (put repasted) air cooling? 1.25V?


----------



## ACRONYNJA

Hey guys, I'm using Skyn3t's bios with the soft volt mod, it's running great but I find the Titan keeps downclocking to 928 instead of holding it's overclock when not stressed. What's the best way to keep it running at my overclocked setting? Thanks!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACRONYNJA*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm using Skyn3t's bios with the soft volt mod, it's running great but I find the Titan keeps downclocking to 928 instead of holding it's overclock when not stressed. What's the best way to keep it running at my overclocked setting? Thanks!


Why would you keep it running at high clocks when not under load? You are just draining so much power for nothing.


----------



## ACRONYNJA

It doesn't keep it's overclock in this particular game that I play a lot and I would prefer it to stay overclocked even when not stressed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep guys its official.
> 
> I just sold my Asus GTX Titan and got a MSI GTX 780.
> 
> Both are great GPUs but Titan was more prestigious.
> 
> I will still be lingering in thread though


the 780 is basically a titan mini anyways







still a super powerful card. You must share results either way


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Questions for you guys. If I use the MSI AB Volt Mod, what is a good max "safe" volt limit that I should place on the Titans under stock (put repasted) air cooling? 1.25V?


Dont go over 1,25v, if temps go over 85C, drop volts until it stays under!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACRONYNJA*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm using Skyn3t's bios with the soft volt mod, it's running great but I find the Titan keeps downclocking to 928 instead of holding it's overclock when not stressed. What's the best way to keep it running at my overclocked setting? Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACRONYNJA*
> 
> It doesn't keep it's overclock in this particular game that I play a lot and I would prefer it to stay overclocked even when not stressed.


No luck unless its modded! Ask skyn3t (Our Special OCN modder)







if he has the time he will help you!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACRONYNJA*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm using Skyn3t's bios with the soft volt mod, it's running great but I find the Titan keeps downclocking to 928 instead of holding it's overclock when not stressed. What's the best way to keep it running at my overclocked setting? Thanks!


The card is always going to default to it's base clock (set by bios) when not in 3d clocks. Voltage will stay where you set it in msiab, if you are using volt mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> you are mean


Haha, i'm jk jk...

This club is for all owners, past, present, & friendly to the cause...

I had a nightmare lastnight that we started getting flamed after the AMD "reveal" But i'm glad to see that hasn't happened yet...

Once AMD drop's 290x i will petition Alatar to change the club name to "Dinosaurs owner club"


----------



## ACRONYNJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No luck unless its modded! Ask skyn3t (Our Special OCN modder)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if he has the time he will help you!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The card is always going to default to it's base clock (set by bios) when not in 3d clocks. Voltage will stay where you set it in msiab, if you are using volt mod.


Thanks, I'll just use the 1006mhz base clock Skyn3t bios in the meantime then. Cheers!


----------



## dpoverlord

I am curious though, some people are considering selling their Titans for a small loss so that they can have the cash on hand on the new cards. Do you really feel Hawaii will be better than A Titan or the new Mantle?

I went from three Titans to two Titans and I have seen some of an FPS loss but on the same end at 1600p. Who are you going to trust AMD's multi GPU or Nvidia. Nvidia has the better track record right now.

Skupples, let me know what route you go with your system since I am still dumb struck on what to get.


----------



## djriful

I'm kinda stuck stable on 1110Mhz 1.212v. I can benchmark at 1150Mhz no problems. Odd. (Skynet bios)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am curious though, some people are considering selling their Titans for a small loss so that they can have the cash on hand on the new cards. Do you really feel Hawaii will be better than A Titan or the new Mantle?
> 
> I went from three Titans to two Titans and I have seen some of an FPS loss but on the same end at 1600p. Who are you going to trust AMD's multi GPU or Nvidia. Nvidia has the better track record right now.
> 
> Skupples, let me know what route you go with your system since I am still dumb struck on what to get.


titan vs 290x on mantle, 290x might win, depending on how well amd does on mantle, but 290x vs titan in normal benchmarks that arent biased heavily in favor of one or the other, itll probably end up going to the titan, or atleast be very very close.

If the 290x beats titan at maximum overclocks then ill be grabbing a couple and still keep my titans anyways, Titan will still be a strong card up to 880s release, just because a new card comes out that may or may not beat it by a couple fps doesnt mean the titan is suddenly a dead wimp card.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the 780 is basically a titan mini anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a super powerful card. You must share results either way


Yeah 780 suprised me a lot to be honest

My Titan at 1110mhz

BF3 Operation Metro 64p Rush Ultra, Vram Usage 2280, Min FPS 44, avg 79

New 780 @ 1163 mhz

same map and settings Vram Usage 2322, min fps 52, Avg 76

Sleeping Dogs Titan 1110 = GTX 1163


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah 780 suprised me a lot to be honest
> 
> My Titan at 1110mhz
> 
> BF3 Operation Metro 64p Rush Ultra, Vram Usage 2280, Min FPS 44, avg 79
> 
> New 780 @ 1163 mhz
> 
> same map and settings Vram Usage 2322, min fps 52, Avg 76
> 
> Sleeping Dogs Titan 1110 = GTX 1163


very nice, the difference really is minimal, especially given the price lol, if i could find some good deals on 780s like i do titans i would buy more of them, but everyone still wants 99% of the retail price for 780s that are used and probably bad clockers/almost dead with a voided warranty lol.

Im prepared for incoming ebay titan price drops from people who will frantically sell their titans off because they ignore 99% of the facts about the 290x lol. inc $700 titans.


----------



## szeged

haha god i love ebay, let me know whats wrong with this

207 bucks for the titan cooler rofl, ill sell mine for 50 xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Why would you keep it running at high clocks when not under load? You are just draining so much power for nothing.


the bios will down clock and down volt the gpu when not under load. It does not stay at 1.2V (or whatever you set it to) at idle.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha god i love ebay, let me know whats wrong with this
> 
> 207 bucks for the titan cooler rofl, ill sell mine for 50 xD


Pretty much for people who don't read and bid.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> titan vs 290x on mantle, 290x might win, depending on how well amd does on mantle, but 290x vs titan in normal benchmarks that arent biased heavily in favor of one or the other, itll probably end up going to the titan, or atleast be very very close.
> 
> If the 290x beats titan at maximum overclocks then ill be grabbing a couple and still keep my titans anyways, Titan will still be a strong card up to 880s release, just because a new card comes out that may or may not beat it by a couple fps doesnt mean the titan is suddenly a dead wimp card.


290x - (more than?)6.0 billion transistors/512bits/4gb mem *5+1 phase* VRM´s stock voltage (?) stock clocks 900mhz (?) OC clocks 1020mhz ( review clocks )
Titan - 7.1 biilion trsnsistors/384bitd/6gb mem *6+2 phase* VRM´s stock voltage (1,15v-+) stock clocks 836mhz OC clocks (stock volts max 1.212v) 1200mhz+

Spot the differences

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice, the difference really is minimal, especially given the price lol, if i could find some good deals on 780s like i do titans i would buy more of them, but everyone still wants 99% of the retail price for 780s that are used and probably bad clockers/almost dead with a voided warranty lol.
> 
> Im prepared for incoming ebay titan price drops from people who will frantically sell their titans off because they ignore 99% of the facts about the 290x lol. inc $700 titans.


Yeah, I would totally love to get my hands on quad Titans if the price drops to $400, I unloaded my SC Signature for $900. At the same end though, I wish Nvidia did more than 3 monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Pretty much for people who don't read and bid.


hahaha


----------



## Groove2013

skyn3t 1006 @ 327.23 WHQL (clean install)
Removed AB 3 Beta 15 + RSST, cleaned folders in Program Files (x86).
Installed AB 3 Beta 14 and still no possibility to adjust voltage set to 100 giving me 1137 mV in-game (voltage control and monitoring enabled in settings).
Rolled back to 320.49 WHQL (clean install) + AB Beta 15 and problem still persist.
Removed AB 3 Beta 15 and cleaned folder in Program Files (x86) and intalled AB 3 Beta 14 and problem still persist.

Don't know waht to do


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yeah, I would totally love to get my hands on quad Titans if the price drops to $400, I unloaded my SC Signature for $900. At the same end though, I wish Nvidia did more than 3 monitors.
> hahaha


:WARNING PURE SPECULATION ZONE:

I think the main reason NV doesn't allow more then three monitors, is to hide some sort of scaling issue with fermi/keplar.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Once AMD drop's 290x i will petition Alatar to change the club name to "Dinosaurs owner club"


I think "290X killers' club" would be more appropriate


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha god i love ebay, let me know whats wrong with this
> 
> 207 bucks for the titan cooler rofl, ill sell mine for 50 xD


there's also a guy on ebay selling a bios flashing service for $200








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice, the difference really is minimal, especially given the price lol, if i could find some good deals on 780s like i do titans i would buy more of them, but everyone still wants 99% of the retail price for 780s that are used and probably bad clockers/almost dead with a voided warranty lol.
> 
> Im prepared for incoming ebay titan price drops from people who will frantically sell their titans off because they ignore 99% of the facts about the 290x lol. inc $700 titans.


but yeah, I've considered selling my 2 titans and going 3 780's, but for the price that people would actually buy a used titan these days, I just don't see the point (shipping, buying new 780's, shipping for the new ones). damage to my wallet's already been done, I'll just quit thinking about it and enjoy personally


----------



## exyia

double post


----------



## szeged

Boom shots fired lol

I can't wait for the coming weeks.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 290x - 5.0 billion transistors/512bits/4gb mem *5+1 phase* VRM´s stock voltage (?) stock clocks 900mhz (?) OC clocks 1020mhz ( review clocks )
> Titan - 7.1 biilion trsnsistors/384bitd/6gb mem *6+2 phase* VRM´s stock voltage (1,15v-+) stock clocks 836mhz OC clocks (stock volts max 1.212v) 1200mhz+
> 
> Spot the differences
> 
> Ed


290x is 6.2bil xtor, 6+2 phase


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> skyn3t 1006 @ 327.23 WHQL (clean install)
> Removed AB 3 Beta 15 + RSST, cleaned folders in Program Files (x86).
> Installed AB 3 Beta 14 and still no possibility to adjust voltage set to 100 giving me 1137 mV in-game (voltage control and monitoring enabled in settings).
> Rolled back to 320.49 WHQL (clean install) + AB Beta 15 and problem still persist.
> Removed AB 3 Beta 15 and cleaned folder in Program Files (x86) and intalled AB 3 Beta 14 and problem still persist.
> 
> Don't know waht to do


Hit the AB reset button, close it and reflash the cards. I've only worked with the svl7v3 bios when this problem occured and got aound this issue with a final reflash.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha god i love ebay, let me know whats wrong with this
> 
> 207 bucks for the titan cooler rofl, ill sell mine for 50 xD


Heh.. if you are serious about that, when you decide to do so, let me know. I need a cooler for a modding experiment, and since I will be on Air for at least another 4-6 months, I don't want to risk the ones I have.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> skyn3t 1006 @ 327.23 WHQL (clean install)
> Removed AB 3 Beta 15 + RSST, cleaned folders in Program Files (x86).
> Installed AB 3 Beta 14 and still no possibility to adjust voltage set to 100 giving me 1137 mV in-game (voltage control and monitoring enabled in settings).
> Rolled back to 320.49 WHQL (clean install) + AB Beta 15 and problem still persist.
> Removed AB 3 Beta 15 and cleaned folder in Program Files (x86) and intalled AB 3 Beta 14 and problem still persist.
> 
> Don't know waht to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


did you add the softmod line to vend_ files in the AB directory?
Quote:


> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14 or 15
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> Next time when you open the AB it will show for ya
> 
> 
> to unlock the 1.3v


----------



## skupples

if you have dual GPU, you need to drag it into both VEN_ files.

I have also found that NOT OPENING MSIAB before doing this helps allot. I also found out that the VEN_ files do not generate until restarting the PC after installation.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if you have dual GPU, you need to drag it into both VEN_ files.
> 
> I have also found that NOT OPENING MSIAB before doing this helps allot. I also found out that the VEN_ files do not generate until restarting the PC after installation.


You must open and close AB for the first time, it will generate the Vend_10 files . IF you have flashed your GPU with a different vendor bios it will create extra vend_10 file. you must open those file and check if you have added those magic lines.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You must open and close AB for the first time, it will generate the Vend_10 files . IF you have flashed your GPU with a different vendor bios it will create extra vend_10 file. you must open those file and check if you have added those magic lines.


*yeah* - that's probably it. he didn't mod the cfg file correctly. that will fix the problem! Skup pointed that out to me when I got hung up (forgot the [settings] part... doh).


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

I have 2 EVGA Titans obviously in SLI. Been using a early modified bios and overclocking via Precision X.

If I increase the core to +200 computer locks up, get "DVI no signal".

So this morning I have downloaded and flashed the skyn3t 1006 bios, then removed Precision X, Removed 314.22 drivers, installed 327.23 drivers and MSI AB Beta 15.

Ensured that voltage unlock etc. was ticked, it only lets me get to +100v

Set +200 on GPU core and +100 on mem and same thing, system locks up "Dvi no signal"

Is it worth unlocking the voltage and increasing??? Have I simply just got very crap cards?

BTW both cards have EK FULL blocks in a custom water loop.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## szeged

finally got crysis3 to use proper vram lol

down to 2gb on 4x smaa down from 5.8gb lol


----------



## skupples

Sigh, just when you think everything is going great!

Pulled the Titan out of my bulldozer tower, put 480 in... drivers go berzerk, device manager doesn't see GPU. GPU-Z doesn't see GPU, driver's won't install... So, stick titan back in, device manager shows it, go to re-install drivers, NOPE! Oh look, titan is now also missing from the device manager!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 2 EVGA Titans obviously in SLI. Been using a early modified bios and overclocking via Precision X.
> 
> If I increase the core to +200 computer locks up, get "DVI no signal".
> 
> So this morning I have downloaded and flashed the skyn3t 1006 bios, then removed Precision X, Removed 314.22 drivers, installed 327.23 drivers and MSI AB Beta 15.
> 
> Ensured that voltage unlock etc. was ticked, it only lets me get to +100v
> 
> Set +200 on GPU core and +100 on mem and same thing, system locks up "Dvi no signal"
> 
> Is it worth unlocking the voltage and increasing??? Have I simply just got very crap cards?
> 
> BTW both cards have EK FULL blocks in a custom water loop.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


yes it sure is!








My cards were a little above crap ([email protected],212v) and now i top them at [email protected],[email protected] mem (not for 24/7) for those i use [email protected] 1.3v(added voltage due to 500+ mem) without mem OC i hit [email protected],25v!
But your mileage may vary because not all cards are equal under the Silicone law lottery!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sigh, just when you think everything is going great!
> 
> Pulled the Titan out of my bulldozer tower, put 480 in... drivers go berzerk, device manager doesn't see GPU. GPU-Z doesn't see GPU, driver's won't install... So, stick titan back in, device manager shows it, go to re-install drivers, NOPE! Oh look, titan is now also missing from the device manager!


oh boy, whatd you do lol.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you add the softmod line to vend_ files in the AB directory?


OMG








This is what I forgot to do!
Now everything works just fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My cards were a little above crap ([email protected],212v) and now i top them at [email protected],[email protected] mem (not for 24/7) for those i use [email protected] 1.3v(added voltage due to 500+ mem) without mem OC i hit [email protected],25v!
> But your mileage may vary because not all cards are equal under the Silicone law lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


OccamRazor, what is your Titan's ASIC if I may ask you?
Do you think I'll be able to run 1202/6800 @ 1.225 V with ASIC 78,5% by any chance?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I forgot to do!
> Now everything works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OccamRazor, what is your Titan's ASIC if I may ask you?
> Do you think I'll be able to run 1202/6800 @ 1.225 V with ASIC 78,5% by any chance?


68,9% and 69,5% crap overclokers on low voltage, run beautifully with high volts!








You should run those clocks on stock voltage i believe!
Try 1,212v (actually try 1.19v as with LLC disabled you gain another 0.025v and will get you 1.215v) and put your mem at stock! OC your memory later after you find your max core clocks!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## NapsterAU

So far my max is 1420mhz @1.365v.

Whats the max power draw on these cards? pretty sure im around 400watts just on gpu power draw.

With Skyn3t's bios i have 100% =350watts and 125% is 465watts i think.
Max i have hit is 120%. How accurate is AB with reporting power usage?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> yes it sure is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cards were a little above crap ([email protected],212v) and now i top them at [email protected],[email protected] mem (not for 24/7) for those i use [email protected] 1.3v(added voltage due to 500+ mem) without mem OC i hit [email protected],25v!
> But your mileage may vary because not all cards are equal under the Silicone law lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thank you !!

Notice on a later post that you say to leave mem overclock initially, find max core, then mem after.

At 1.225 it would appear that it still cops out at 1202 Core.

I noticed that when using Zawarudo's ABHack program after a reboot or cold start, LLC is NOT enabled anymore????

To enable LLC, do I have to run the program every time I turn my system on??

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh boy, whatd you do lol.


I blame windows 8, and Nvidia driver's not being truly plug and play.

Edit: I also blame Asus for making a motherboard WITHOUT native monitor support.

Edit: edit: Can some one remind me to never go into the blizzard thread again...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I blame windows 8, and Nvidia driver's not being truly plug and play.


nvidia drivers difficulty level - expert

these arent your dads drivers, there nvidia drivers, you dont get to just plug n play, now drop and give me 50 benchs.

nvidia trollin


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> So far my max is 1420mhz @1.365v.
> 
> Whats the max power draw on these cards? pretty sure im around 400watts just on gpu power draw.
> 
> With Skyn3t's bios i have 100% =350watts and 125% is 465watts i think.
> Max i have hit is 120%. How accurate is AB with reporting power usage?


Its accurate enough! 125% is 437W and 120% is 420W
ive hit [email protected],40v and temps went up like an arrow, be careful, have fun and stay safe!
I hope you are on a EK block...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> Notice on a later post that you say to leave mem overclock initially, find max core, then mem after.
> 
> At 1.225 it would appear that it still cops out at 1202 Core.
> 
> I noticed that when using Zawarudo's ABHack program after a reboot or cold start, LLC is NOT enabled anymore????
> 
> To enable LLC, do I have to run the program every time I turn my system on??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Download from my sig the SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX and follow the instructions!
If in any doubt PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Evange

Damn I'm so jealous of you guys...my Titan's ASIC is an abysmal 61%!









I'm now juicing it with 1.3v 24/7 and hope for a RMA soon.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Damn I'm so jealous of you guys...my Titan's ASIC is an abysmal 61%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now juicing it with 1.3v 24/7 and hope for a RMA soon.


what kind of clocks are you getting on it with 1.3v?

asic should determine much in overclocking really, i have a titan with 89% and it doesnt overclock aswell as my 71% one


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Damn I'm so jealous of you guys...my Titan's ASIC is an abysmal 61%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now juicing it with 1.3v 24/7 and hope for a RMA soon.


You´ll see if you up the volts that she will behave better with more volts like my 2 cards!
Lower ASIC... high volt fun!!!






















(just dont stay too much time above 1,38v)








Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what kind of clocks are you getting on it with 1.3v?
> 
> asic should determine much in overclocking really, i have a titan with 89% and it doesnt overclock aswell as my 71% one


IMHO ASIC has more to do with voltage than with overclocking, often you see cards overclock poorly with high
ASIC and the opposite being true as well; but voltage is what strikes me as has having more correlation as low ASIC needs more voltage as high ASIC less voltage is required!

Cheers

Ed

PS: any of you guys that have high ASIC reached very high [email protected] what voltage?


----------



## NapsterAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its accurate enough! 125% is 437W and 120% is 420W
> ive hit [email protected],40v and temps went up like an arrow, be careful, have fun and stay safe!
> I hope you are on a EK block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yea that is insane. Thinking about splitting my PCI-E Power leads as its a single to dual 8+8pin. So i would have 2 leads from the psu on 2 different rails.
Should solve my blackscreen reboots. Strange thing is i hear sound looping for a split second then system reboots.
This happens from around 1250mhz and up on Heaven and Valley. BF3 and Crysis 3 seem fine with 1400mhz

Yep i got the EK block







keeps the VRM's nice and cool


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> Yea that is insane. Thinking about splitting my PCI-E Power leads as its a single to dual 8+8pin. So i would have 2 leads from the psu on 2 different rails.
> Should solve my blackscreen reboots. Strange thing is i hear sound looping for a split second then system reboots.
> This happens from around 1250mhz and up on Heaven and Valley. BF3 and Crysis 3 seem fine with 1400mhz
> 
> Yep i got the EK block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeps the VRM's nice and cool


I'm using the 8+8's that came with my EVGA psu out of sheer laziness. After I had tracked the cables through my mess of a storm trooper I thought to my self "i wonder if this will mess with my 1200mhz+ OC's"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> Yea that is insane. Thinking about splitting my PCI-E Power leads as its a single to dual 8+8pin. So i would have 2 leads from the psu on 2 different rails.
> Should solve my blackscreen reboots. Strange thing is i hear sound looping for a split second then system reboots.
> This happens from around 1250mhz and up on Heaven and Valley. BF3 and Crysis 3 seem fine with 1400mhz
> 
> Yep i got the EK block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeps the VRM's nice and cool


Depends on the power supply you have, mine has only one 100A rail, so it doesnt matter which rail i use;
Drop mem OC if you have it, i had those blackscreens and reboots (BSOD) because of high mem OC!
The sound loop is lack of volts, get this program and see what BSOD was: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html~
heres some codes i gathered:

0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue
0x7E = Corrupted OS file

0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

keep in mind that PLL or VCCIO can also give 124

Cheers

Ed


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Download from my sig the SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX and follow the instructions!
> If in any doubt PM me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Did that OccamRazor, as per instructions. Pu the batch file in my C: Directory under windows. Ran the registry tool.

Cold boot system. Use the program to "check LLC" and it keeps returning a value of :10 (disabled)

Run the program to enable LLC on 2+ GPU's, check LLC and get a value of :00

Turn system off, check and it has NOT held, value comes back as :10????

I am signed in as admin.

The Ven_10 (both) files have been modified and show this:

[Startup]
Format=2
CoreVoltageBoost=100
PowerLimit=125
ThermalLimit=94
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=200000
MemClkBoost=0
FanMode=0
FanSpeed=40
CoreVoltage=1225
[Defaults]
Format=2
CoreVoltageBoost=0
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=80
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=0
MemClkBoost=0
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=30
CoreVoltage=0
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
CaptureDefaults=0

For *second* file and this:

[Startup]
Format=2
PowerLimit=125
ThermalLimit=94
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=200000
MemClkBoost=0
FanMode=0
FanSpeed=40
CoreVoltageBoost=100
CoreVoltage=1225
[Defaults]
Format=2
CoreVoltageBoost=0
PowerLimit=100
ThermalLimit=80
ThermalPrioritize=0
CoreClkBoost=0
MemClkBoost=0
FanMode=1
FanSpeed=30
CoreVoltage=0
[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
CaptureDefaults=0
[I2C_BUS_03_DEV_20]
Offset00=00 80 17 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset10=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset20=20 00 00 00 00 20 B2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset30=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset40=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 00 00 00
Offset50=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset60=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 00 00
Offset70=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 00 82 00
Offset80=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 2E 00 00 00
Offset90=00 00 00 00 00 00 94 00 00 41 98 01 00 00 00 00
OffsetA0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetB0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetC0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
OffsetD0=00 03 72 72 03 02 01 5F FF 00 00 00 00 03 10 00
OffsetE0=00 00 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 00 07 00 00 FF
OffsetF0=FF 8B 00 00 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 50 3F 00 00 00

for the *first* file:

I am positive I have followed the instructions in the downloaded files and posts exactly, obviously not. Sigh, I hate my cards.


----------



## skyn3t

Ed "Wolf King" you got PM.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Did that OccamRazor, as per instructions. Pu the batch file in my C: Directory under windows. Ran the registry tool.
> 
> Cold boot system. Use the program to "check LLC" and it keeps returning a value of :10 (disabled)
> 
> Run the program to enable LLC on 2+ GPU's, check LLC and get a value of :00
> 
> Turn system off, check and it has NOT held, value comes back as :10????
> 
> I am signed in as admin.
> 
> The Ven_10 (both) files have been modified and show this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [Startup]
> Format=2
> CoreVoltageBoost=100
> PowerLimit=125
> ThermalLimit=94
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=200000
> MemClkBoost=0
> FanMode=0
> FanSpeed=40
> CoreVoltage=1225
> [Defaults]
> Format=2
> CoreVoltageBoost=0
> PowerLimit=100
> ThermalLimit=80
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=0
> MemClkBoost=0
> FanMode=1
> FanSpeed=30
> CoreVoltage=0
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> CaptureDefaults=0
> 
> For *second* file and this:
> 
> [Startup]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=125
> ThermalLimit=94
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=200000
> MemClkBoost=0
> FanMode=0
> FanSpeed=40
> CoreVoltageBoost=100
> CoreVoltage=1225
> [Defaults]
> Format=2
> CoreVoltageBoost=0
> PowerLimit=100
> ThermalLimit=80
> ThermalPrioritize=0
> CoreClkBoost=0
> MemClkBoost=0
> FanMode=1
> FanSpeed=30
> CoreVoltage=0
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> CaptureDefaults=0
> [I2C_BUS_03_DEV_20]
> Offset00=00 80 17 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset10=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset20=20 00 00 00 00 20 B2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset30=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset40=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset50=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset60=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 00 00
> Offset70=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 08 00 00 00 00 82 00
> Offset80=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 2E 00 00 00
> Offset90=00 00 00 00 00 00 94 00 00 41 98 01 00 00 00 00
> OffsetA0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetB0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetC0=00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> OffsetD0=00 03 72 72 03 02 01 5F FF 00 00 00 00 03 10 00
> OffsetE0=00 00 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 00 07 00 00 FF
> OffsetF0=FF 8B 00 00 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 50 3F 00 00 00
> 
> for the *first* file:
> 
> I am positive I have followed the instructions in the downloaded files and posts exactly, obviously not. Sigh, I hate my cards.


big a44 post lol

Yeah Ed forgot to upgrade my file on his sig the Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide is not work in a cold boot. only my LLC-0.exe he may forgot to update it.

try that one









softmod llc-0.zip 78k .zip file


----------



## NapsterAU

Yea you would think so running down a single lead.

Thanks Occam for that BSOD info. Will have a look into it.
My PSU is the Silverstone Strider 1500watt. Wondering if it actually does have separate PCI-E Rails.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I too get all three screens go blank, "DVI no signal" can hear sound then I have to press reset button.

CPU currently NOT overclocked 4930K, memory running stock 2400Mhz at 1.65v 10-12-12-31 2T

These cards have been going black screen randomly even at stock, especially playing DayZ.

I have literally lost sleep over it


----------



## skyn3t

my bad


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ed "Wolf King" you got PM.


Yes my Brother! i got it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> big a44 post lol
> 
> Yeah Ed forgot to upgrade my file on his sig the Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide is not work in a cold boot. only my LLC-0.exe he may forgot to update it.
> 
> try that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softmod llc-0.zip 78k .zip file


I apologize! i was rearranging my SIG and accidentally switched back to the old LLC! Sorry guys!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> Yea you would think so running down a single lead.
> 
> Thanks Occam for that BSOD info. Will have a look into it.
> My PSU is the Silverstone Strider 1500watt. Wondering if it actually does have separate PCI-E Rails.


A single lead on your PSU and in mine Silverstone Strider 1200W are the same as they are single rail!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> my bad










Little Brother you know we all love you right?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes my Brother! i got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize! i was rearranging my SIG and accidentally switched back to the old LLC! Sorry guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A single lead on your PSU and in mine Silverstone Strider 1200W are the same as they are single rail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Brother you know we all love you right?


hey no **** or swag here LOL


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> big a44 post lol
> 
> Yeah Ed forgot to upgrade my file on his sig the Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide is not work in a cold boot. only my LLC-0.exe he may forgot to update it.
> 
> try that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softmod llc-0.zip 78k .zip file


skyn3t, awesome thank you very much!! It worked, yay!!

I have noticed that the Ven_10 files are still different though. (My understanding is that there are 2 files, 1 for each card)???

Do both files have to have the block of numbers as well, as per my previous post?

How can I verify that BOTH cards are LLC enabled??

OcammRazor,

Again thank you as well. You are ALL awesome, I will hopefully get these cards to start to behave at 1202 core and even stock thankfully.

Kind regards,

Rob


----------



## djriful

Do you guys think mine is better off under water with that ASIC? My budget is $700 for full watercool my system.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Do you guys think mine is better off under water with that ASIC? My budget is $700 for full watercool my system.


with 700 bucks you can watercool your system and then some, definitely worth it to put titans under water!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> skyn3t, awesome thank you very much!! It worked, yay!!
> 
> I have noticed that the Ven_10 files are still different though. (My understanding is that there are 2 files, 1 for each card)???
> 
> Do both files have to have the block of numbers as well, as per my previous post?
> 
> How can I verify that BOTH cards are LLC enabled??
> 
> OcammRazor,
> 
> Again thank you as well. You are ALL awesome, I will hopefully get these cards to start to behave at 1202 core and even stock thankfully.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Rob


Start - my computer - Local disk C (or where you have AB installed) - Program files (x86) - then I scroll down to the MSIAfterburner folder and press shift and right click the AB folder and click open command prompt here
Run these commands:

Type: msiafterburner sg0 /ri3,20,de
msiafterburner sg1 /ri3,20,de

But with the LLC disable skyn3t just gave you both cards are enabled for sure!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> with 700 bucks you can watercool your system and then some, definitely worth it to put titans under water!


I'm kind of itching for it but I am not too sure if my TITAN can OC more even after underwater. It's like I need to break the 1.2v barrier to make it more stable. 1150Mhz is like at the edge before crashing.


----------



## skyn3t

DANG finally it did happen LOL My system just rebooted after a huge OC lol.

4770k @ 4.5 1.36v and both 780 @ 1346Mhz 1.325v with my Evermax 1250w psu








with CPU at stock it goes well but if I OC it at that clock it won't go.

ima gona try again









Edited I was running 3Dmark Fire Strike
this is with cpu @ stock
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286031


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I too get *all three screens go blank, "DVI no signal" can hear sound then I have to press reset button.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU currently NOT overclocked 4930K, memory running stock 2400Mhz at 1.65v 10-12-12-31 2T
> 
> These cards have been going black screen randomly even at stock, especially playing DayZ.
> 
> I have literally lost sleep over it


Sounds like your basic unstable overclock.

As its already been explained, two versions of LLC, the .exe & the reg/batch file...

the registry & batch file require double-click's, in said order... Just go with the .exe now that Ed has his siggy fixed.


----------



## skyn3t

yeah no go with my cpu @ 4.5 with both 780 at that much OC + V psu shut off LOL gonna buy a spare PSU. Now I'm curious how much watts it suck from wall







3Dmark shut off in the last scene on Firestrike


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah no go with my cpu @ 4.5 with both 780 at that much OC + V psu shut off LOL gonna buy a spare PSU. Now I'm curious how much watts it suck from wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmark shut off in the last scene on Firestrike


ADD2PSU in Skyn3t's future!

Is that the "Mark of the Beast" chip?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ADD2PSU in Skyn3t's future!
> 
> Is that the "*Mark of the Beast*" chip?


skup, you right this is the Evil chip, it does suck too much power.

LOL what is that?!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

At 1.25v it appears to be stable +200 core and +250 memory, max temp 57 degrees with an ambient room temp of 26 degrees (c)

Running Valley for 1 hour at this stage. Will try DayZ and BF3 and report back.









Again thank you for helping finally get these cards stable, not only at "stock" but overclocked as well. Allowing the cards to run as intended









A big thank you to OccamRazer, skyn3t and of course Zawarudo you guys are gods.









One more question, when not playing does the voltage drop? Or do I need to save a custom profile for 2D such as browsing, if so what settings do you recommend??

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skyn3t

skup.









ups another high one








SCORE
17868 with Generic VGA(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
4770k @ 4.5 1.36v - 780 ACX Hydro copper SLI @ 1306Mhz 1.325v

780 ACX Hydro Copper
1306Mhz/[email protected] 1.325v
Softmod LLC Disable
MSI LT stock vbios
80.10.3A.00.47

This time I had to low my GPU OC to finish the FireStrike







but my CPU did shoot to the roof
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286553


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what kind of clocks are you getting on it with 1.3v?
> 
> asic should determine much in overclocking really, i have a titan with 89% and it doesnt overclock aswell as my 71% one


It can't even be stable in FC3 at 1110MHz @ 1.3v.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> It can't even be stable in FC3 at 1110MHz @ 1.3v.


well farcry3 is the overkill destroyer lol









my titans can run a lot of games at 1202 core, farcry 3? nope.

my classifieds can run high 1300s core in games, farcry 3? bigggg nope









what kind of clocks can you get stable in crysis 3, or other games like it?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what version llc disable you have, the *.batch* file or *.exe*
> if is the .batch file look the readme.txt it will tell ya the registry entry to delete. the exe. just
> Windows key + R in the popup window enter
> %appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
> and hit enter
> and delete the "LLC-0.EXE"


I'm using Zawarudo's LLC disable tool. How do I remove it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I'm using Zawarudo's LLC disable tool. How do I remove it?


You don't remove it , just don't run "click" the" Enable LLC Mod"


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You don't remove it , just don't run "click" the" Enable LLC Mod"


Thanks!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well farcry3 is the overkill destroyer lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my titans can run a lot of games at 1202 core, farcry 3? nope.
> 
> my classifieds can run high 1300s core in games, farcry 3? bigggg nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of clocks can you get stable in crysis 3, or other games like it?


I didn't do any overclocking when I played crysis 3 as I have yet to put my Titan on water then. I'll try reinstalling everything again. I really want a stable overclock in FC3.


----------



## Evange

I ticked the Power graph in afterburner to be displayed in the OSD and it only shows 94% in Far Cry 3.

Is this normal? Isn't it supposed to be 100%?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I ticked the Power graph in afterburner to be displayed in the OSD and it only shows 94% in Far Cry 3.
> 
> Is this normal? Isn't it supposed to be 100%?


That´s the amount of power your card is drawing from the PSU, it depends on the card load, more work more power is drawn, it can go over 100%, with skyn3t´s bios it can go over 125% or 437W, in your case it is drawing close to 330W, the more voltage you apply the more amperage "can" be drawn onto the VRM´s to be distributed into the card!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## NapsterAU

Just did a run at 1350mhz @ 1.325V and +500 Mem. Hitting power usage of 125% which is around 430watts



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/910878


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That´s the amount of power your card is drawing from the PSU, it depends on the card load, more work more power is drawn, it can go over 100%, with skyn3t´s bios it can go over 125% or 437W, in your case it is drawing close to 330W, the more voltage you apply the more amperage "can" be drawn onto the VRM´s to be distributed into the card!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'm using skyn3t's bios and the power draw detected by Afterburner only reaches until 100% although I set it to 125%. My Titan can only do 1048MHz @ 1.35v.

Holy crap that really sucks...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I'm using skyn3t's bios and the power draw detected by Afterburner only reaches until 100% although I set it to 125%. *My Titan can only do 1048MHz @ 1.35v.*
> 
> Holy crap that really sucks...


That really does not sound possible at all. If that were the case the thing would not be stable at stock settings...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That really does not sound possible at all. If that were the case the thing would not be stable at stock settings...


I mean it is only stable at 1048MHz @ 1.35v in FC3. Running benchmarks or other less demanding games like Skyrim I can be stable at 1097MHz.

Not sure why Far Cry 3 is so demanding on the GPU core clock.

My stock boost is only 918MHz @1.187v btw.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I mean it is only stable at 1048MHz @ 1.35v in FC3. Running benchmarks or other less demanding games like Skyrim I can be stable at 1097MHz.
> 
> Not sure why Far Cry 3 is so demanding on the GPU core clock.
> 
> My stock boost is only 918MHz @1.187v btw.


With that voltage i almost hit 1400mhz and my cards are crap, [email protected],212v(unlocked bios) stock boost 1084mhz IIRC!
I agree with Alatar, Something is wrong there my Friend!
Please show a GPUz and a AB monitor with stock volts and clocks (skyn3t bios stock) so we can have a look see and figure something out!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> Yea you would think so running down a single lead.
> 
> Thanks Occam for that BSOD info. Will have a look into it.
> My PSU is the Silverstone Strider 1500watt. Wondering if it actually does have separate PCI-E Rails.


I have the same psu, it has 6 12 volt rails. Be sure to use 1 rail per pcie cable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> skyn3t, awesome thank you very much!! It worked, yay!!
> 
> I have noticed that the Ven_10 files are still different though. (My understanding is that there are 2 files, 1 for each card)???
> 
> Do both files have to have the block of numbers as well, as per my previous post?
> 
> *How can I verify that BOTH cards are LLC enabled??*
> 
> OcammRazor,
> 
> Again thank you as well. You are ALL awesome, I will hopefully get these cards to start to behave at 1202 core and even stock thankfully.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Rob


Msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3(4),20,de. Return is 00 for llc off,10 for llc 50%
Then. /sg1 for the second card


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah no go with my cpu @ 4.5 with both 780 at that much OC + V psu shut off LOL gonna buy a spare PSU. Now I'm curious how much watts it suck from wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmark shut off in the last scene on Firestrike


I posted about this a few times. FS will pull 1100w with two oc titans ans a 3930k at 5.0 and 2400 ram. 3dmk 11 is worse... Over 1300W!

I can repost the table here this evening.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> skup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ups another high one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCORE
> 17868 with Generic VGA(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
> 4770k @ 4.5 1.36v - 780 ACX Hydro copper SLI @ 1306Mhz 1.325v
> 
> 780 ACX Hydro Copper
> 1306Mhz/[email protected] 1.325v
> Softmod LLC Disable
> MSI LT stock vbios
> 80.10.3A.00.47
> 
> This time I had to low my GPU OC to finish the FireStrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my CPU did shoot to the roof
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286553


Post your score over on the firestrike bench thread!
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2580


----------



## Evange

Ok this is a screenshot in idle mode:



Then this is under load:



Anything wrong?


----------



## jvolkman

Sigh, I'm beginning to think my entrance into the world of Titan ownership has begun with a scam. No correspondence from the the eBay seller for going on a week. Meanwhile the Korean monitor I ordered from eBay arrived in two days -- amazing.

Maybe this is a sign that I should wait for the 290X.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Ok this is a screenshot in idle mode:
> 
> 
> 
> Then this is under load:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong?


Nope, on the contrary everything is normal as it should be!
You have LLC disabled? if not do the LLC mod!
click on the auto box in AB and insert 1,212 in there and press enter,
now click on the core clock box and insert 170 and press enter
now go play your favorite game, keep an eye on the power, clocks and voltage in AB monitor ingame and report back, k?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I didn't do any overclocking when I played crysis 3 as I have yet to put my Titan on water then. I'll try reinstalling everything again. I really want a stable overclock in FC3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> It can't even be stable in FC3 at 1110MHz @ 1.3v.


Wait, you are pushing 1.3 on stock cooler? You sir, must have balls of Cast-Iron.

Also, voltage will stay pinged, unless you setup a second profile with lower voltage, or set to auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> Sigh, I'm beginning to think my entrance into the world of Titan ownership has begun with a scam. No correspondence from the the eBay seller for going on a week. Meanwhile the Korean monitor I ordered from eBay arrived in two days -- amazing.
> 
> Maybe this is a sign that I should wait for the 290X.


This is a sign, that yet another person has been scammed on Ebay over a Titan... Fill out your customer protection stuff ASAP.

The titan i purchased on Ebay was from a seller with well over 500 +1 transactions, and I was still sketched out about it. Then the guy emails me instantly after winning saying "money now, or I cancel" luckily, everything worked out well. He sent it over night, with no "additional" cost.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I posted about this a few times. FS will pull 1100w with two oc titans ans a 3930k at 5.0 and 2400 ram. 3dmk 11 is worse... Over 1300W!
> 
> I can repost the table here this evening.


that would be awesome. thanks Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post your score over on the firestrike bench thread!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2580


I just did







I added both score there.


----------



## skupples

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/control-alt-delete-ibm-keyboard-bill-gates,24422.html

this little story got me a good laugh, figured i would share it with y'all.


----------



## Groove2013

Anyone can share their experience concerning VRM temps using ACX cooler?
Do VRMs heat more, less or equal to stock cooler?
Because I consider to buy an ACX cooler for my Titan to replace it's stock cooler in order to gain at least 7 degrees under load on GPU, but heared, that VRMs often heat less using stock coolers.
I won't switch to water, because it's too expensive for me and I don't have needed knowledge on how to set it up.
I wouldn't go higher than 1.225 - 1.250 V.

Any help/advice would be more than welcome


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nope, on the contrary everything is normal as it should be!
> You have LLC disabled? if not do the LLC mod!
> click on the auto box in AB and insert 1,212 in there and press enter,
> now click on the core clock box and insert 170 and press enter
> now go play your favorite game, keep an eye on the power, clocks and voltage in AB monitor ingame and report back, k?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yup I'm using Zawarudo's tool. I'm running 1.312v now. I also used the driver uninstall tool posted on the Geforce forums. The card seems to be more stable now but still crashes in FC3 at 1097MHz.

I'll try lowering the clocks and see how things go. A strange thing I noticed while playing FC3 is that the power usage sometimes drops to 74% or so. Why is that so? Isn't the power draw supposed to be 100% in game?


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone looking for an easy way to configure a second psu who does not already have the "green wire" crossover, or is not brave enough to gerryrig a paperclip







) check this out:

http://www.add2psu.com


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yup I'm using Zawarudo's tool. I'm running 1.312v now. I also used the driver uninstall tool posted on the Geforce forums. The card seems to be more stable now but still crashes in FC3 at 1097MHz.
> 
> I'll try lowering the clocks and see how things go. A strange thing I noticed while playing FC3 is that the power usage sometimes drops to 74% or so. Why is that so? Isn't the power draw supposed to be 100% in game?


Ok I think I kinda solved the problem. I set the power management to "Prefer maximum performance". Now the power drawn is always 100% or more in game.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone looking for an easy way to configure a second psu who does not already have the "green wire" crossover, or is not brave enough to gerryrig a paperclip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) check this out:
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com













bitspower also makes one, that's caked in acrylic, looks cooler, cost 2x as much.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitspower also makes one, that's caked in acrylic, looks cooler, cost 2x as much.


Works well. I ran it for like a week or so, then hooked back into a new pcp&c 1200w solo and okay so far, but i have not run the same stress on this psu yet.


----------



## xorbe

nevermind


----------



## ChronoBodi

Ebay..... it worked out for me on my 2nd Titan, but YMMV.

got it off a guy with 87 feedback scores, it went fine.... YOU can trust AccessoriesWhole, they did ship my Crossover in 2 days, they're pretty much a company on Ebay.

But, yes, Ebay can go either way.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ebay..... it worked out for me on my 2nd Titan, but YMMV.
> 
> got it off a guy with 87 feedback scores, it went fine.... YOU can trust AccessoriesWhole, they did ship my Crossover in 2 days, they're pretty much a company on Ebay.
> 
> But, yes, Ebay can go either way.


i got a few things from AccessoriesWhole, fast shipping with no hassle....whosthebossmona on the other hand...avoid like the plague.


----------



## exyia

I'm dealing with some a-hole on ebay from selling my headphones now

sold my sennheisers, used it to buy some new Sony MA900's - a week later now and he claims they don't work

ebay policy says buyers have 45 days from receiving to claim a return...

how do I know the buyer didn't break it himself in those 45 days?

complete BS.........I'm done with this stupid site after I get this claim behind me. I'll just stick to spamming Craigslist...wish I had enough rep to use the marketplace


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> complete BS.........I'm done with this stupid site after I get this claim behind me. I'll just stick to spamming Craigslist...wish I had enough rep to use the marketplace


Yeah the rep requirement here is pretty high.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I'm dealing with some a-hole on ebay from selling my headphones now
> 
> sold my sennheisers, used it to buy some new Sony MA900's - a week later now and he claims they don't work
> 
> ebay policy says buyers have 45 days from receiving to claim a return...
> 
> how do I know the buyer didn't break it himself in those 45 days?
> 
> complete BS.........I'm done with this stupid site after I get this claim behind me. I'll just stick to spamming Craigslist...wish I had enough rep to use the marketplace


This is EXACTLY why I didn't sell my Titan to "downgrade" to a 780 and make a quick $300 when the 780 came out.

The risk of them claiming they received a defective item is just too great, people pull that on ebay all of the time, and 99% of the time the buyer wins the case, if they're lying or not.


----------



## szeged

Thatsexactly why ill never sell any of my titans.

Some d bag bought one of my 8350s that was in perfect imimmaculate condition, he said it arrived broken all the pins were broken and bent, I showed eBay the video of me packing and shipping it in perfect condition, I kept the $150 and he's stuck with the cpu he broke and lied about.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> This is EXACTLY why I didn't sell my Titan to "downgrade" to a 780 and make a quick $300 when the 780 came out.
> 
> The risk of them claiming they received a defective item is just too great, people pull that on ebay all of the time, and 99% of the time the buyer wins the case, if they're lying or not.


The guy that bought my Titan on Amazon came back on day 21 (you have 30 days on Amazon to request a refund) and told me that the Titan would not display video and he was sure that the card was broken. I asked him how he went about troubleshooting and he said that his old video card worked in the same computer. I kindly asked him to please try updating the bios on his motherboard, because some older boards will not support the new video cards that have a UEFI bios. He finally replied back on day 26 saying he would try that and I have not heard anything since.

Boy I was sweating for those last 4 days because I was sure he was going to come back and claim the card was still broken. I would have been highly pissed!


----------



## linkin93

Buying a Titan next week. The place I buy from won't have EVGA ones until the 10th... so i'll either have to buy a Galaxy branded one for a little cheaper (my current 670 is a galaxy and has been flawless), but dat EVGA....


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The guy that bought my Titan on Amazon came back on day 21 (you have 30 days on Amazon to request a refund) and told me that the Titan would not display video and he was sure that the card was broken. I asked him how he went about troubleshooting and he said that his old video card worked in the same computer. I kindly asked him to please try updating the bios on his motherboard, because some older boards will not support the new video cards that have a UEFI bios. He finally replied back on day 26 saying he would try that and I have not heard anything since.
> 
> Boy I was sweating for those last 4 days because I was sure he was going to come back and claim the card was still broken. I would have been highly pissed!


i had a similar scenario happen with me selling a phone.

worked fine when i shipped it, dude claims it worked for a few days then "stopped working"... Which first of all, suggests that he broke it. Anyways, he filed a case against me, I tried troubleshooting with him, he said he wanted his money back, I told him i wouldnt give it to him, then just never heard from him again until the case expired.

The worst part about it was that Paypal took the funds out of my account until it expired so i was sitting with negative 200 in my account for almost a month.

negative 200 was bad enough, but having close to negative $1,000 in my paypal account is something i really don't want to deal with.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> i had a similar scenario happen with me selling a phone.
> 
> worked fine when i shipped it, dude claims it worked for a few days then "stopped working"... Which first of all, suggests that he broke it. Anyways, he filed a case against me, I tried troubleshooting with him, he said he wanted his money back, I told him i wouldnt give it to him, then just never heard from him again until the case expired.
> 
> The worst part about it was that Paypal took the funds out of my account until it expired so i was sitting with negative 200 in my account for almost a month.
> 
> negative 200 was bad enough, but having close to negative $1,000 in my paypal account is something i really don't want to deal with.


Yeah, luckily the guy I was dealing with never filed a claim with Amazon. So no funds had to be held.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Thatsexactly why ill never sell any of my titans.
> 
> Some d bag bought one of my 8350s that was in perfect imimmaculate condition, he said it arrived broken all the pins were broken and bent, I showed eBay the video of me packing and shipping it in perfect condition, I kept the $150 and he's stuck with the cpu he broke and lied about.


i'm surprised you even won that case

the way I see it is the only possibility is ___ product got damaged in shipping, but then you have to argue with UPS/FedEx/etc - who will then say "it was signed for with no complaints/damage"

it's a complete lose/lose. Ebay has seriously become just a store for cheap businesses that can't run their own

and this ebay buyer said he needed it the friday of the week he bought it (bought/paid monday). I got it to him on Thursday - now all of a sudden next week one of sides doesn't work? complete BS - but the ebay policy says 45 days

even if it comes back to me and I prove it works, then I probably have to argue with this idiot about paying me for shipping again and he will argue he just wants a refund. I bet ebay will still charge me fees for this "sale"

ugh I'm just blown away that the policy is 45 days...dealing with this just ruins my week


----------



## szeged

yeah im done with ebay, nothing but scammers really, either trying to sell you broken stuff, or say you sold them broken stuff. Sticking to in person and ocn market from now on.

oh and i think i won my 8350 case because i had video of me packing it up at the ups store showing it in perfect condition and them taking it away to send it off perfectly. lol


----------



## Alatar

I still buy stuff on ebay but I have no intention of ever selling anything there.

It's cheaper to order cheap stuff from china than to buy it locally


----------



## szeged

Last thing I sold on eBay was a 7970 that could almost do 1400 with just water, like 1375 or around that. Guy installed it wrong and blew up the pci-e connector, said I sent it like that. Yet again a packaging. Ideo saved me lol, I went over every component on the pcb at the ups store while the lady there looked at me like " hurry up Steven hawking its just a computer part you nerd"

Saved me $400 though.

also, just looked at whosthebossmona's ebay feedback, he got another negative feedback from someone else he tried to sell the same titan to and never sent it and ignored them lol, this guys on a roll with ruining his rep.


----------



## skupples

Of course! Two hours after buying a basic tri-sli bridge + a 20$ EVGA cover for it, EVGA restocks it's bridges for US market.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Of course! Two hours after buying a basic tri-sli bridge + a 20$ EVGA cover for it, EVGA restocks it's bridges for US market.


thanks for the heads up, just got another bridge lol.


----------



## ski-bum

Just swapped out coolers for the EVGA ACX cooler and what a difference.
Dropped my temps by 12 degrees during max OC and about 20 when stock.
I'll have to see if I can get my Valley score higher now
Runs much quieter than the stock cooler also.

Check out the heat pipes on this baby. The stock cooler is a joke compared to this.


----------



## lajgnd

where did you get that evga acx cooler from?!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> where did you get that evga acx cooler from?!


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9

here ya go


----------



## lajgnd

thanks bro! does it come with everything i need or do i need some thermal grease and other stuff too?


----------



## Alatar

That's surprisingly cheap. Don't see why anyone would get something like an accelero over that one.


----------



## szeged

ive never bought one, but i would assume evga supplies you with thermal pads and paste, but if not you can find some at performance-pcs.com

ill double check though


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive never bought one, but i would assume evga supplies you with thermal pads and paste, but if not you can find some at performance-pcs.com
> 
> ill double check though


please let me know what you find out! greatly appreciated!


----------



## ski-bum

No.
Does not come with paste and you do need some.
It does come with new thermal pads.
it was really easy to do, even with a back plate installed also.
After taking apart the stock cooler, I could see what a piece of junk it is. (sorry, but it is)
The ACX is a real cooler with huge heat pipes.

Supplied plate installed before installing cooler.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> No.
> Does not come with paste and you do need some.
> it was really easy to do, even with a back plate installed also.
> After taking apart the stock cooler, I could see what a piece of junk it is. (sorry, but it is)
> The ACX is a real cooler with huge heat pipes.
> 
> Supplied plate installed before installing cooler.


does it come with thermal pads? or did you just take the ones from the stock cooler?

i know my classified ACX 780s stock thermal pads were mega garbage, way too thick to transfer heat, just kinda holds it all in like a thermal sponge lol.


----------



## lajgnd

ive got a bunch of paste and ceramique,,, can i just use that or do i need some pads for the ram and other stuff?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> ive got a bunch of paste and ceramique,,, can i just use that or do i need some pads for the ram and other stuff?


youll probably need thermal pads for the memory chips and vrms, not 100% sure though, if anything you can probably take the stock ones off the titan and use those.


----------



## ski-bum

EVGA supplies new thinner pads. The stock pads are way too thick.
I was surprised how poor the stock cooler is for a $1000 card.


----------



## szeged

same thing with the hydro copper block, comes with thermal pads thick enough to keep you warm at night in a snow storm

ek thermal pads thin enough to almost see through


----------



## ski-bum

In case you haven't seen the Titan version of this cooler.


----------



## lajgnd

thanks for the help guys. looks like i've got a new project... there's alot of juice left in my titan, i just refuse to crank the fan speed up on my titan because it gets pretty obnoxious on higher speed settings.


----------



## szeged

nice acx 780 you got there!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice acx 780 you got there!


780 NOT
That's a TITAN ACX cooler.


----------



## skupples

ACX is PITA for sli though. That's where the blower style shines.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I posted about this a few times. FS will pull 1100w with two oc titans and a 3930k at 5.0, 2400 ram. 3dmk 11 is worse... Over 1300W!
> 
> I can repost the table here this evening.


Repeat of an earlier post:

*Killawatt power measurements (at the PSU plug)*
3930K @5.0(1.523V)
2xTitans SLI (svl7v3 bios, softvoltmod, LLC=0)

Bios = 220W
Boot = ~500W (?)
Idle = ~ 160-170W
Browser = ~300W
Super Pi = 340W
p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W
3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!! (at higher clocks it goes >1300W and i can hear the fans slow down








Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default. 1080P)


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> EVGA supplies new thinner pads. The stock pads are way too thick.
> I was surprised how poor the stock cooler is for a $1000 card.


meh, I think all the third-party coolers are overrated. the engineering behind them just seems like "MOAR HEATPIPES, MOAR HEATSINK, MOAR FANS, BIGGER FANS"

what about where all the hot air gets expelled? where is that flow direction going now? what about the environment it will actually be used in?

I like the stock Titan cooler - just feels like a *smart* cooler design - everybody else just seems obsessed with just going bigger


----------



## skupples

Thought I would share this with T.O.C.









Maybe i'll have 250 rep after another year...


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> meh, I think all the third-party coolers are overrated. the engineering behind them just seems like "MOAR HEATPIPES, MOAR HEATSINK, MOAR FANS, BIGGER FANS"
> 
> what about where all the hot air gets expelled? where is that flow direction going now? what about the environment it will actually be used in?
> 
> I like the stock Titan cooler - just feels like a *smart* cooler design - everybody else just seems obsessed with just going bigger


I don't know, from what I remember the EVGA 780 ACX reviews showed it running cooler than the Titan, allowing for a higher boost, and actually outperforming Titan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> I don't know, from what I remember the EVGA 780 ACX reviews showed it running cooler than the Titan, allowing for a higher boost, and actually outperforming Titan.


This is true. ACX>blower, for single card setups.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> meh, I think all the third-party coolers are overrated. the engineering behind them just seems like "MOAR HEATPIPES, MOAR HEATSINK, MOAR FANS, BIGGER FANS"
> 
> what about where all the hot air gets expelled? where is that flow direction going now? what about the environment it will actually be used in?
> 
> I like the stock Titan cooler - just feels like a *smart* cooler design - everybody else just seems obsessed with just going bigger


I wouldn't trade my Stock cooler for the ACX or any other goofy looking cooler just for 5-10C, and then have all that hot air inside my case. Custom water Blocks, that's a different story.


----------



## szeged

i like the ACX cooler, but only if used in a single card set up with lots of airflow in the case, just like any non blower style cooler.

the stock titan heatsink is just damn sexy though, im trying to figure out a way to make some wall art with one of them lol.

oh i got it, ill turn the actual fan part into a clock and make a necklace out of it

flava flav gonna be jealous.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i like the ACX cooler, but only if used in a single card set up with lots of airflow in the case, just like any non blower style cooler.
> 
> the stock titan heatsink is just damn sexy though, im trying to figure out a way to make some wall art with one of them lol.
> 
> oh i got it, ill turn the actual fan part into a clock and make a necklace out of it
> 
> flava flav gonna be jealous.


I'm thinking of making an acrylic cube display and powering up the Geforce LEDs once I'm done with my custom loop.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i like the ACX cooler, but only if used in a single card set up with lots of airflow in the case, just like any non blower style cooler.
> 
> the stock titan heatsink is just damn sexy though, im trying to figure out a way to make some wall art with one of them lol.
> 
> oh i got it, ill turn the actual fan part into a clock and make a necklace out of it
> 
> flava flav gonna be jealous.


I also gotta say that the ACX TITANcooler, has a nice clean look compared to other coolers from MSI or Gigabyte.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I also gotta say that the ACX TITANcooler, has a nice clean look compared to other coolers from MSI or Gigabyte.


ive never been a fan(lol pun) of msi coolers except for the 7950s twin frozr aluminum shroud

i wasnt a fan of gigabytes coolers until i tried them first hand on one of the 7970s, best air cooler by a long shot, gigabyte really knocked that one out of the park.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive never been a fan(lol pun) of msi coolers except for the 7950s twin frozr aluminum shroud
> 
> i wasnt a fan of gigabytes coolers until i tried them first hand on one of the 7970s, best air cooler by a long shot, gigabyte really knocked that one out of the park.


I have a 7870 windforce, and its painful to see teh uglyness. Luckily that case doesn't have a window








performance is pretty good indeed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I have a 7870 windforce, and its painful to see teh uglyness. Luckily that case doesn't have a window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> performance is pretty good indeed.


my only 7870 is a windforce, runs cooler than any card ive had in a while lol


----------



## NapsterAU

I am still having blackscreen reboots even with running 2 dedicated PCI-E leads.

clock speed does not cause this but voltage does. I can run 1202Mhz @ 1.4v and the card blackscreens.
But 1202Mhz @ 1.188v runs for hours.

Any ideas what could be causing this? Possible OV protection or something?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> I am still having blackscreen reboots even with running 2 dedicated PCI-E leads.
> 
> clock speed does not cause this but voltage does. I can run 1202Mhz @ 1.4v and the card blackscreens.
> But 1202Mhz @ 1.188v runs for hours.
> 
> Any ideas what could be causing this? Possible OV protection or something?


what psu are you running?


----------



## NapsterAU

Silverstone 1500watt Strider


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> Silverstone 1500watt Strider


running just one overclocked titan in that rig? or multiples? whats your cpu and how heavily clocked is it?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> I am still having blackscreen reboots even with running 2 dedicated PCI-E leads.
> 
> clock speed does not cause this but voltage does. I can run 1202Mhz @ 1.4v and the card blackscreens.
> But 1202Mhz @ 1.188v runs for hours.
> 
> Any ideas what could be causing this? Possible OV protection or something?


Are you on air? What are you temperatures? Could be due to heat.


----------



## skupples

It's a long shot, but I was having issues like this when I first got my Titans. Refreshing my windows helped allot.

Also, never put 1.4v through your cards.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Thatsexactly why ill never sell any of my titans.
> 
> Some d bag bought one of my 8350s that was in perfect imimmaculate condition, he said it arrived broken all the pins were broken and bent, I showed eBay the video of me packing and shipping it in perfect condition, I kept the $150 and he's stuck with the cpu he broke and lied about.


o_o what the hell was the point of BUYING it, then breaking it and getting your $$$ back? Wut?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> o_o what the hell was the point of BUYING it, then breaking it and getting your $$$ back? Wut?


my guess is he either installed it wrong or dropped it because the picture he sent of it after it "arrived broken" was all the pins(that werent completely missing) were on their side completely flat, there was also dirt and what appeared to be dog hair in and around the pins, leading me to think he dropped it on his dirty ass floor.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my guess is he either installed it wrong or dropped it because the picture he sent of it after it "arrived broken" was all the pins(that werent completely missing) were on their side completely flat, there was also dirt and what appeared to be dog hair in and around the pins, leading me to think he dropped it on his dirty ass floor.


Sounds like he thought he was buying one of those super high end Dog-O-Brusho-8350's.


----------



## NapsterAU

only ran @1.4v for this particular issue. was not even 5 minutes at that voltage.

Here is my rig.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> only ran @1.4v for this particular issue. was not even 5 minutes at that voltage.
> 
> Here is my rig.


looks good, but you should top off that reservoir imo


----------



## NapsterAU

haha i know it annoys me. I ran out of coolant. Iv got the XSPC res on my pump aswell


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapsterAU*
> 
> . I ran out of coolant


pee in it!


----------



## Evange

Some chips do not respond well to high voltages. Silicon lottery sucks big time.


----------



## NapsterAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> pee in it!


Haha ye.

Still would expect a driver crash and not blackscreen reboot. Wonder if the card has VRM protection?

Have stopped pushing the card for now. Can't do much if it keeps doing this.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Repeat of an earlier post:
> 
> *Killawatt power measurements (at the PSU plug)*
> 3930K @5.0(1.523V)
> 2xTitans SLI (svl7v3 bios, softvoltmod, LLC=0)
> 
> Bios = 220W
> Boot = ~500W (?)
> Idle = ~ 160-170W
> Browser = ~300W
> Super Pi = 340W
> p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
> 3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W
> 3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!! (at higher clocks it goes >1300W and i can hear the fans slow down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
> Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default. 1080P)


Those are some crazy numbers! I sure hope my AX1200 remains enough for this rig because I have no intention of getting a bigger PSU...


----------



## skyn3t

Just found out how many watt's makes my system shut down "reboot" at deafult GPU PT 300w + 180% slide = 540w for each GPU = 1080w + CPU @ 4.5 = 188w and up = 1268w my psu grant me 1250w by factory so at least the watts on my PSU won't lie. and yeah I do need add2psu asap.

I was running firestrike @ 1320 core clock / +500 memory @ 1.3v , The last scene on Firestrike pushe's more than 540w per GPU. crazzy huh..


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The last scene on Firestrike pushe's more than 540w per GPU. crazzy huh..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


*glances at own user title*

yup


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

Since increasing the voltage, I have been getting constant FPS lag spikes in games. Checked Event Viewer and almost a constant stream of "nvlddmkm" errors:

Log Name: System
Source: nvlddmkm
Date: 28/09/2013 9:17:12 AM
Event ID: 14
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Robert-PC
Description:
The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

\Device\Video7
0096(1e2c) 00000000 00000000

Event Xml:

14
2
0
0x80000000000000

49711
System
Robert-PC

\Device\Video7
0096(1e2c) 00000000 00000000
0000000002003000000000000E00AAC0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Thoughts??

I have been trying to chase down this issue for a while, i was hoping that increasing the voltage and applying the LLC "fix" would remove it.

There are quite a number of posts referenced on the net and at Nvidia forums, but no fix. The exact error EVERY time.

I was hoping that you could help please.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Naennon

my Titans in SLI in 800D


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since increasing the voltage, I have been getting constant FPS lag spikes in games. Checked Event Viewer and almost a constant stream of "nvlddmkm" errors:
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: nvlddmkm
> Date: 28/09/2013 9:17:12 AM
> Event ID: 14
> Task Category: None
> Level: Error
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: Robert-PC
> Description:
> The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> The following information was included with the event:
> 
> \Device\Video7
> 0096(1e2c) 00000000 00000000
> 
> Event Xml:
> 
> 14
> 2
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 49711
> System
> Robert-PC
> 
> \Device\Video7
> 0096(1e2c) 00000000 00000000
> 0000000002003000000000000E00AAC0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> I have been trying to chase down this issue for a while, i was hoping that increasing the voltage and applying the LLC "fix" would remove it.
> 
> There are quite a number of posts referenced on the net and at Nvidia forums, but no fix. The exact error EVERY time.
> 
> I was hoping that you could help please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Do you have your CPU and memory OC?
It looks like memory to me that 0x80000000000000, ive seen it before!

Cheers

Ed

And add your RIG to your SIG so we can help you better!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> meh, I think all the third-party coolers are overrated. the engineering behind them just seems like "MOAR HEATPIPES, MOAR HEATSINK, MOAR FANS, BIGGER FANS"
> 
> what about where all the hot air gets expelled? where is that flow direction going now? what about the environment it will actually be used in?
> 
> I like the stock Titan cooler - just feels like a *smart* cooler design - everybody else just seems obsessed with just going bigger


I don't think you can call EVGA's own ACX cooler a third party cooler. It just a different design.
Your right in saying the hot air is expelled into your case. Not a problem with my air cooled (& quiet) system in my HAF932 case.
The cooler dropped my temps a good 15 degrees during gaming with a slightly OC GPU.
More importantly, it is also so much quieter, you don't hear the stock blower screaming. Which is worth every cent of the $40 cost.

btw: This is only personnel opinion but, I thought the stock cooler with it's window and green LED is ugly as ever.
The ACX cooler is way sexier.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you have your CPU and memory OC?
> It looks like memory to me that 0x80000000000000, ive seen it before!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> And add your RIG to your SIG so we can help you better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20


Hi Ed,

Added









Memory is Corsair Dominator Platinum Quad Channel 2400 kit. Rated at 1.65v 2400Mhz 9-11-11-31 2T (running at 2400Mhz 10-12-12-32 2T at 1.65v).
Running NO over clock on CPU, Intel i7 4930K.

I know IB-E is only rated to 1800Mhz.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since increasing the voltage, I have been getting constant FPS lag spikes in games. Checked Event Viewer and almost a constant stream of "nvlddmkm" errors:
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: nvlddmkm
> Date: 28/09/2013 9:17:12 AM
> Event ID: 14
> Task Category: None
> Level: Error
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: Robert-PC
> Description:
> The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> I have been trying to chase down this issue for a while, i was hoping that increasing the voltage and applying the LLC "fix" would remove it.
> 
> There are quite a number of posts referenced on the net and at Nvidia forums, but no fix. The exact error EVERY time.
> 
> I was hoping that you could help please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


check your PCIx16 is running version 3. NVidia has a driver issue which causes this error 14. (AMD does not)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check your PCIx16 is running version 3. NVidia has a driver issue which causes this error 14. (AMD does not)


Jpmboy,

I have used GPU-Z and verified that it is set on PCIe 3.

As it is a new X79 board, I still applied the Nvidia PCIe 3 patch.

Obviously these errors are only generated when in 3D mode including chrome browser and are constant, every few seconds.

I changed my system memory down, no difference.

I reset the card memory speed to default, no difference.

Very strange

Thank you for the input, I appreciate it.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you have your CPU and memory OC?
> It looks like memory to me that 0x80000000000000, ive seen it before!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> And add your RIG to your SIG so we can help you better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed,
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory is Corsair Dominator Platinum Quad Channel 2400 kit. Rated at 1.65v 2400Mhz 9-11-11-31 2T (running at 2400Mhz 10-12-12-32 2T at 1.65v).
> Running NO over clock on CPU, Intel i7 4930K.
> 
> I know IB-E is only rated to 1800Mhz.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob
Click to expand...

You've added your rig to your profile, but not to your sig. You didn't complete the steps given in the link on adding it.

Checking: You have tried uninstalling and reinstalling drivers?
I'm still using 320.49 as the newest whql drivers have had neg reports....


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I don't think you can call EVGA's own ACX cooler a third party cooler. It just a different design.
> Your right in saying the hot air is expelled into your case. Not a problem with my air cooled (& quiet) system in my HAF932 case.
> The cooler dropped my temps a good 15 degrees during gaming with a slightly OC GPU.
> More importantly, it is also so much quieter, you don't hear the stock blower screaming. Which is worth every cent of the $40 cost.
> 
> btw: This is only personnel opinion but, I thought the stock cooler with it's window and green LED is ugly as ever.
> The ACX cooler is way sexier.


customizing the cooler dropped my temps by 15c from idle and 30c or more off load. The stock cooler is loud but even worse is its annoying fan spinning up and down as load is applied, drove me nuts. Its a sexy shroud though, I like the looks of it and the green led is a nice touch


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> customizing the cooler dropped my temps by 15c from idle and 30c or more off load. The stock cooler is loud but even worse is its annoying fan spinning up and down as load is applied, drove me nuts. Its a sexy shroud though, I like the looks of it and the green led is a nice touch


the reference titan/780 cooler is probably the best reference cooler aesthetics wise ive ever seen lol


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the reference titan/780 cooler is probably the best reference cooler aesthetics wise ive ever seen lol


I think that is personnel opinion. When I first got my Titan I thought the window was ugly as anything. Imagine what it will look like in a year.
When I got my new ACX cooler, it just made me realize what this $1000 card should have been to begin with.


----------



## skupples

At least the stock blower for titan/780 isn't made out of plastic, like 99% of all other nvidia blowers.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> At least the stock blower for titan/780 isn't made out of plastic, like 99% of all other nvidia blowers.


they still look better than amd coolers lol, its like they went to a 2nd grade class and told them to come up with the best design they could, then picked the worst out of the bunch.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the reference titan/780 cooler is probably the best reference cooler aesthetics wise ive ever seen lol


Does not mean its the "best" lol

aftermarket makes the stock cooler sound like a boing 747 in comparison


----------



## szeged

skynet bios, still just 1.212v for now, wanna see how far i can push this card with these volts before hacking AB again









can get this particular titan to do just about +1000 on memory, but i have to drop the core back a bit on these volts lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> I have used GPU-Z and verified that it is set on PCIe 3.
> 
> As it is a new X79 board, I still applied the Nvidia PCIe 3 patch.
> 
> Obviously these errors are only generated when in 3D mode including chrome browser and are constant, every few seconds.
> 
> I changed my system memory down, no difference.
> 
> I reset the card memory speed to default, no difference.
> 
> Very strange
> 
> Thank you for the input, I appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


If you are on win8 i would try a refresh, if you are on win7, i would try a restore. I'm no pro, but like i said before, i had allot of strange issues with my titans when i first installed. A clean windows tends to remove allot of variables.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You've added your rig to your profile, but not to your sig. You didn't complete the steps given in the link on adding it.
> 
> Checking: You have tried uninstalling and reinstalling drivers?
> I'm still using 320.49 as the newest whql drivers have had neg reports....


Alancsalt,

Sorry forgot to finish the steps. Should be there now!

I have not had any "DVI No Signal" since upping the voltage on the cards, temps are good.

Still getting errors though, some are different now.......

Changed drivers, even the latest beta 327.24 and getting errors. Only other option will be to pull the cards out, remove water blocks, put stock coolers back on, put them in my sons system and see what happens.

\Device\Video7
0096(1e38) 00000000 00000000

Event Xml:

14
2
0
0x80000000000000

52466
System
Robert-PC

\Device\Video7
0096(1e38) 00000000 00000000
0000000002003000000000000E00AAC0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Now 1e38, as well as 1e2c

MIght go back to 314.22 drivers and see how they go. A lot of users are going back to these drivers, saying that everything else since has been rubbish.

Cheers and thank you very much for thoughts and help.

Rob


----------



## skupples

IQ

If you are planning to pull your cards, make sure you test them one at a time.


----------



## exyia

welp, my room's breaker keeps tripping now that I've added the 3rd Titan...my guess is I can't run my AC unit at the same time (have one of those portable ones in my room)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the reference titan/780 cooler is probably the best reference cooler aesthetics wise ive ever seen lol


Nah, I like the 690 better!


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> welp, my room's breaker keeps tripping now that I've added the 3rd Titan...my guess is I can't run my AC unit at the same time (have one of those portable ones in my room)


What PSU do you have running that rig?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> I have used GPU-Z and verified that it is set on PCIe 3.
> As it is a new X79 board, I still applied the Nvidia PCIe 3 patch.
> Obviously these errors are only generated when in 3D mode including chrome browser and are constant, every few seconds.
> I changed my system memory down, no difference.
> I reset the card memory speed to default, no difference.
> Very strange
> Thank you for the input, I appreciate it.
> Cheers
> Rob


I have the same MB, in bios set the pcie slots with your cards (1 and 5) to gen3, not auto. If you are not using the other slots, set these to auto, or gen1. Actually, i'm very suprised to hear about ev14 with a new 49xx chip. This was certainly an issue with 39xx chips ... Sometimes even after the force gen3 patch.

Very curious to see how this works out with the EWS motherboard. I've been toying with getting a 49xx chip...









Sorry for the obvious question... Bios 1203?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have the same MB, in bios set the pcie slots with your cards (1 and 5) to gen3, not auto. If you are not using the other slots, set these to auto, or gen1. Actually, i'm very suprised to hear about ev14 with a new 49xx chip. This was certainly an issue with 39xx chips ... Sometimes even after the force gen3 patch.
> 
> Very curious to see how this works out with the EWS motherboard. I've been toying with getting a 49xx chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the obvious question... Bios 1203?


Jpmboy,

I have the latest 1203 bios. Stock CPU (4930K, although it gets to 4.5 at 1.30v VERY easy!!), System memory is stock.

Slots being used are set at Gen 3, lowest slot I set to Gen1 for Asus Xonar sound card, others are set to auto.

327.23 Drivers were throwing up event 14 errors every few seconds. Rolled back (complete wipe of drivers) to 314.22 and now only one error when starting in 3D that is it.

Next I removed the SLI bridge and swapped it over to another. So far NO event 14 errors









Well that didnt work. Running Valley didnt bring up any Event 14 Errors, but playing DayZ did............ every few seconds again.

Got me scratching my head. Back to having to isolate a card, sigh.

Will do further testing and see how it goes.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## FarmerJo

hey guys could really use some help!







its my first time trying to flash the bios on my titan and when ever i try and flash it it says that "nvflash is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file". any help would be awesome!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey guys could really use some help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its my first time trying to flash the bios on my titan and when ever i try and flash it it says that "nvflash is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file". any help would be awesome!


download the "flash tool" from Occamrazor's sig, download the bios you want, follow the read me in the flash tools folder, its literally one button to press and itll flash for you









http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15694

heres the flash tool, unless i posted the wrong link, but i dont think i did









which bios are you trying to flash?


----------



## Jared Pace

Anyone tried flashing a Titan BIOS onto their 780?


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> download the "flash tool" from Occamrazor's sig, download the bios you want, follow the read me in the flash tools folder, its literally one button to press and itll flash for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15694
> 
> heres the flash tool, unless i posted the wrong link, but i dont think i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which bios are you trying to flash?


Yes thanks a lot man that worked!


----------



## Groove2013

Will change thermal paste on my Titan and thought that *Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra* would be a great replacement for default paste.
Anyone have already tried out that one?
Any downsides using it?

Thx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Yes thanks a lot man that worked!


Glad it worked for you!








(Good work szeged!







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Will change thermal paste on my Titan and thought that *Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra* would be a great replacement for default paste.
> Anyone have already tried out that one?
> Any pownsides using it?
> 
> Thx


Be careful with coolaboratory as its electrically conductive! For the rest its the best heat conductive around!
We have a thread discussing it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1351984/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra-vs-liquid-pro-vs-phobya-liquid-metal/0_20
Stay safe

Cheers

Ed


----------



## FarmerJo

does the skyn3t bios not support the 1.3 voltage soft mod? ive done all the steps and only get a slider in afterburner that goes up to 100 but doesnt do anything


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Will change thermal paste on my Titan and thought that *Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra* would be a great replacement for default paste.
> Anyone have already tried out that one?
> Any downsides using it?
> Thx


I use it on all my dyes/blocks. A LITTLE GOES A LONG WAY. I literally used the leakage on the syringe for one titan dye


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> does the skyn3t bios not support the 1.3 voltage soft mod? ive done all the steps and only get a slider in afterburner that goes up to 100 but doesnt do anything


Yes it can...

Make sure you copy & paste the stuff into the ven_ files. It needs to be in each one If you have two cards.

Hopefully some one can help you better. As per usual try the tool in Ed the wolfking Razor's SIG.

I would post a pictorial but I'm on my phone.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> does the skyn3t bios not support the 1.3 voltage soft mod? ive done all the steps and only get a slider in afterburner that goes up to 100 but doesnt do anything


You got PM!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes it can...
> 
> Make sure you copy & paste the stuff into the ven_ files. It needs to be in each one If you have two cards.
> 
> Hopefully some one can help you better. As per usual try the tool in *Ed the wolfking Razor's SIG*.
> 
> I would post a pictorial but I'm on my phone.


You´re nice guy Skupp!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Just trying to give back!

Hopefully my premium account will be active soon, so i can get away from gmail.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Will change thermal paste on my Titan and thought that *Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra* would be a great replacement for default paste.
> Anyone have already tried out that one?
> Any downsides using it?
> 
> Thx


What are your current load temps? I wouldn't recommend replacing your TIM unless you have an abnormally high load temperature. The stock TIM is actually pretty good.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just trying to give back!
> 
> Hopefully my premium account will be active soon, so i can get away from gmail.


The overclocked.net mail accounts are gmail I think, for the free account it is 250 rep & 1 year as a member, or are you buying an account?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just trying to give back!
> 
> Hopefully my premium account will be active soon, so i can get away from gmail.


By the way congrats Skupp for joining in!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The overclocked.net mail accounts are gmail I think, for the free account it is 250 rep & 1 year as a member, or are you buying an account?


He already bought an account like i did!








Yap, they are gmail accounts!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Really? the subbed account, is a gmail account?

Owellz, i didn't buy it for that reason.

Google is taking over the world, & not in a good way. They will be Umbrella corp, i can just see it now. During the testing to find a way to be immortal, they accidentally....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The overclocked.net mail accounts are gmail I think, for the free account it is 250 rep & 1 year as a member, or are you buying an account?


Purchased a Year.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> What PSU do you have running that rig?


evga supernova 1300w


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? the subbed account, is a gmail account?
> 
> Owellz, i didn't buy it for that reason.
> 
> Google is taking over the world, & not in a good way. They will be Umbrella corp, i can just see it now. During the testing to find a way to be immortal, they accidentally....
> Purchased a Year.


I purchased one before for 6 months supporting OCN. I learned a lot of things about building custom rigs in OCN.


----------



## khaderach

Hi everyone. My Titan's stock bios throttles to sub 800MHz speeds at 80% TDP and 60C. To get around that I'm trying some custom bioses. That journey has led me to this startling 500W power draw I've gotten from my card using the GK110XOC bios and FurMark at 1920x1080 with no AA.



The power usage of the card varies considerably depending on resolution and render settings. For example At 1280x720 with 8x MSAA in FurMark I'd reach 1175/7400 overclock at 120% power and 1.16V with temperature being the limiting factor. Bump the resolution up and drop AA and power becomes the limiting factor dropping the core to 900/7400 overclock.

Has anyone had experience with their Titan being so power hungry? I've tried searching through the thread to find information, but the only relevant information I've found is a typical setting of 350W max power target and Alatar's title "GK110 pulls 500W". I searched his history and didn't find anywhere where he talked about that besides mentioning a 200% power target should be more than enough. Other related sources involved voltage modding and using much about the 1.212V max.

I'm moving to water cooling, so it appears my throttling factor is going to be the power target, and drawing 500W seems like it is going to make for a short life for an orignal 265W locked card.


----------



## Alatar

stop running furmark.

That powervirus is good for absolutely nothing. With normal stock bioses and drivers AMD and NV cards have protections in place to stop cards frying themselves. But with custom bioses etc. you open the flood gates for real damage if you use furmark.

So just refrain from using it and use the normal valley, heaven, 3dmarks, games etc. for your OC testing. And yes these cards can draw insane amounts of power however in order for my card to spike to 500W or over I had to run over 1.36v and over 1400MHz in valley.


----------



## NapsterAU

Had any blackscreen reboots Alatar?

I can't even finish a run of Heaven at 1306mhz yet crysis 3 has no problem over 1400mhz


----------



## Alatar

Nope, however I haven't gone over 1400 in anything but valley. I've been meaning to run all the 3dmarks and heaven at some point but haven't got around to it.


----------



## khaderach

I didn't mean to give the impression I used FurMark solely. It is but one of many tools; I was just quite astonished at how much power the Titan could draw. That is what I was looking for information on. What the max TDP seen has been under stock conditions and the everyday TDP of some owners.

In valley and other my TDP is a much more manageable 120% under 1166/3700 OC @1.212V.

Thanks for the reply Alatar.


----------



## NapsterAU

Yea, maybe my card has had enough


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah but Furmark isn't even a tool. Its just completely useless and there's no reason to even have it installed on your PC...


----------



## skupples

furmark has been proven to be destructive with six and seven Series cards.

you are much better off using oc scanner if you want donuts test

the fact that it makes cards throttle even when its stock settings under a water block scares the hell out of me


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> furmark has been proven to be destructive with six and seven Series cards.
> 
> you are much better off using oc scanner if you want donuts test
> 
> the fact that it makes cards throttle even when its stock settings under a water block scares the hell out of me


What if games end up using something similar as Furmark? Would that game simply destroy everyone's GPU?


----------



## khaderach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah but Furmark isn't even a tool. Its just completely useless and there's no reason to even have it installed on your PC...


Look to skupples for an example of how to make a statement that contributes to the conversation... Seriously though this didn't tell me anything, but your opinion on the subject. Provide just a little bit of reason as to why. You may have a ton of posts, but you're a nobody to me just like I am to you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> furmark has been proven to be destructive with six and seven Series cards.
> 
> you are much better off using oc scanner if you want donuts test
> 
> the fact that it makes cards throttle even when its stock settings under a water block scares the hell out of me


Thanks for the info. Because of what you said I went to look at the history and found a thread linked below which might help djriful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What if games end up using something similar as Furmark? Would that game simply destroy everyone's GPU?


I found this link on the geforce.com forums from a moderator that has some discussion around it. Your same quest was asked by a few there, so maybe you'll be able to find an answer among the responses.


----------



## Gregster




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khaderach*
> 
> Look to skupples for an example of how to make a statement that contributes to the conversation... Seriously though this didn't tell me anything, but your opinion on the subject. Provide just a little bit of reason as to why. You may have a ton of posts, but you're a nobody to me just like I am to you.
> Thanks for the info. Because of what you said I went to look at the history and found a thread linked below which might help djriful.
> I found this link on the geforce.com forums from a moderator that has some discussion around it. Your same quest was asked by a few there, so maybe you'll be able to find an answer among the responses.


I gave up on furmark a few years ago with 200 series gpus. It was supposed to be some kind of stability test, but did nothing to test stability.
Running furmark with water cooled gtx 285s, furmark was stable to clocks that were unstable in literally everything, no benchmarks would run at furmark stable clocks, folding would last about 10 seconds.
Furmark was the equivalent of putting a gpu in the oven & seeing how hot it can get without killing the card, even before they started using power virus protection to throttle gpus with certain software, furmark was pretty useless.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up on furmark a few years ago with 200 series gpus. It was supposed to be some kind of stability test, but did nothing to test stability.
> Running furmark with water cooled gtx 285s, furmark was stable to clocks that were unstable in literally everything, no benchmarks would run at furmark stable clocks, folding would last about 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> *Furmark was the equivalent of putting a gpu in the oven & seeing how hot it can get without killing the card*, even before they started using power virus protection to throttle gpus with certain software, furmark was pretty useless.












I blame furmark for the destruction of my first set of 670's.

posted somewhere on OCN "i think furmark killed my gpu's" and pretty much everyone responded with "thats what you get for using furmark"

As far as I understand, Furmark has NOT been updated in YEARS.


----------



## exyia

man, kinda regretting my 3rd Titan choice - the heat is kind of nullifying most of the gains (at least it seems that way so far from Crysis 3)

was planning on water cooling later, but had some other bills come up. argh....should have stopped at 2 (because I'm not enough of an a-hole to try and scam a return off the ebay seller)

and you weren't kidding Swolern, BF3 does not like 3 GPU's at all...we'll see how BF4 beta does


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> man, kinda regretting my 3rd Titan choice - the heat is kind of nullifying most of the gains (at least it seems that way so far from Crysis 3)
> 
> was planning on water cooling later, but had some other bills come up. argh....should have stopped at 2 (because I'm not enough of an a-hole to try and scam a return off the ebay seller)
> 
> and you weren't kidding Swolern, BF3 does not like 3 GPU's at all...we'll see how BF4 beta does


I hope you don't except a beta to be optimized for multi-gpu support....


----------



## skupples

The next generation of gaming is supposed to make use of all this extra hardware we have!

also... The amount of heat dumping out of my 240x80 and 360x45 from two titans @ 1202 @ 1.25v & a 4.8 3570k is INSANE.

I never noticed it till now because... Not sure why actually... I think it's because my old setup was in a huge open room, in a house with 2x AC units.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The next generation of gaming is supposed to make use of all this extra hardware we have!
> 
> also... The amount of heat dumping out of my 240x80 and 360x45 from two titans @ 1202 @ 1.25 & a 4.8 3570k is INSANE.


I just hope next gen pc ports arent held back by consoles, if dark souls 2 has the problems dark souls has, im just gonna go ahead and throw my comp out a window.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I just hope next gen pc ports arent held back by consoles, if dark souls 2 has the problems dark souls has, im just gonna go ahead and throw my comp out a window.


Let me know if you do and I will be standing under it







I am a great catch, honest (and not just at things being thrown)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Let me know if you do and I will be standing under it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a great catch, honest (and not just at things being thrown)


if you can catch this beast without getting crushed, i wouldnt even be mad if you just ran off with it lol.


----------



## Gregster

If it weighs anything like mine, there will be no running...Huffing and puffing in an awkward walking motion probably


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> If it weighs anything like mine, there will be no running...Huffing and puffing in an awkward walking motion probably


rofl







now im curious, time to get out a scale.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I just hope next gen pc ports arent held back by consoles, if dark souls 2 has the problems dark souls has, im just gonna go ahead and throw my comp out a window.


You got PM!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got PM!



















lol


----------



## skupples

I'm trying to figure out how i'm going to move my 900D when it's finished...

Thinking about modding a dolly to it...

No not, Dali. 

ohhh... think i may of found a theme for my tower... eh, nvm. themes are silly. I just needs to work.


----------



## szeged

salvador dali theme would be badass, give the 900d a mustache like his.


----------



## skupples

you asked for it!

30 seconds of mspaint later....


----------



## szeged

rofl its a masterpiece. I tried to get my beard and stashe like his once, i looked like a ******ed clown on meth.


----------



## OccamRazor

All you guys with X79 platforms know this?

[Guru3d forums] "PCI-E Gen 3.0 native support is only enabled in R331.40 for Geforce GTX Titan and Geforce GTX 780. We are considering enabling for GK104 based GPUs"
By Manuel G - Nvidia Rep










Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All you guys with X79 platforms now this?
> 
> [Guru3d forums] "PCI-E Gen 3.0 native support is only enabled in R331.40 for Geforce GTX Titan and Geforce GTX 780. We are considering enabling for GK104 based GPUs"
> By Manuel G - Nvidia Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Interesting, has taken them long enough to implement a short bit of code people have been using for over a year.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I gave up on furmark a few years ago with 200 series gpus. It was supposed to be some kind of stability test, but did nothing to test stability.
> Running furmark with water cooled gtx 285s, furmark was stable to clocks that were unstable in literally everything, no benchmarks would run at furmark stable clocks, folding would last about 10 seconds.
> Furmark was the equivalent of putting a gpu in the oven & seeing how hot it can get without killing the card, even before they started using power virus protection to throttle gpus with certain software, furmark was pretty useless.


This use to frustrate me so much. Use furmark to find max stable clocks and then insta-crash in any game I tried to run.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All you guys with X79 platforms know this?
> 
> [Guru3d forums] "PCI-E Gen 3.0 native support is only enabled in R331.40 for Geforce GTX Titan and Geforce GTX 780. We are considering enabling for GK104 based GPUs"
> By Manuel G - Nvidia Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Not for me it's not


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Not for me it's not


My mobo reports gen3, as does gpuz, nV inspector, and gpu capsviewer, but i've never actually tested compliance with the bandwidth specification (the MS SDK has a tool for this i think). At least now, NV is admitting that it's drivers have not been able to comply with the gen3 spec standard!!


----------



## Panther Al

Installed the new Driver as well on a RIVG, and no joy on 3.0 per GPUz as well, unless I am being a complete idiot and missing something?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Installed the new Driver as well on a RIVG, and no joy on 3.0 per GPUz as well, unless I am being a complete idiot and missing something?


Check BIOS to see if pci-e gen 3 is enable. It might just as well have the pci-e to gen. 2. I have the RIVE and it is a similar BIOS.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Installed the new Driver as well on a RIVG, and no joy on 3.0 per GPUz as well, unless I am being a complete idiot and missing something?


You are running Asus Rampage. You need to run the PCIe patch every time you reinstall drivers....also only shows under load (?)... isn't there a tester button on GPUZ?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are running Asus Rampage. You need to run the PCIe patch every time you reinstall drivers....also only shows under load (?)... isn't there a tester button on GPUZ?


That too. But rumor says the new beta driver enable pci-3 by default so perhaps there is no need to use the patch anymore? That´s why I suggest looking at the bios settings.

You can check if pci-e 3 is enable using hwinfo64 too. Pci bandwidth should read 8 gb/s under load and the software will keep minimum, maximum and average values for all parameters.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are running Asus Rampage. You need to run the PCIe patch every time you reinstall drivers....also only shows under load (?)... isn't there a tester button on GPUZ?


yes, I'm pretty sure the gpuZ tester button works for the slot speed, but not the NV driver.


----------



## alancsalt

With the driver, aren't they saying it now supports (finally) native PCIe3, which Rampage boards (or is it Sandy-E) don't have?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I thought it was SBE that didn't have native support but IBE does? Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## alancsalt

Unsure... Mydog, where are you?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought it was SBE that didn't have native support but IBE does? Maybe I'm wrong?


It makes no sense. That's how it was advertised.


----------



## Zaxis01

Everything worked fine when performing the softmod it returned to 41 and i applied the line of code in both cfg files that were in the MSI Afterburner/ Profiles Folder.

I started up msi afterburner and was asked to restart the pc to apply settings.

So after it boots back up i set the voltage to 1300 but in the MSI AB HW Monitor It displays GPU1 V at min - 1,288 and max - 1,294 and GPU2 V at min - 1,319 max - 1,325

I'm not sure what i did wrong.

Can anyone help me resolve this?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought it was SBE that didn't have native support but IBE does? Maybe I'm wrong?


It's complicated...

AMD can do native PCI-e 3 on x79 just fine, but on Nvidia's end they can't get their GPU to work with the early x79 motherboards to run PCI-E 3 correctly, so they defaulted to PCI-E 2.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That too. But rumor says the new beta driver enable pci-3 by default so perhaps there is no need to use the patch anymore? That´s why I suggest looking at the bios settings.
> 
> You can check if pci-e 3 is enable using hwinfo64 too. Pci bandwidth should read 8 gb/s under load and the software will keep minimum, maximum and average values for all parameters.


How about this mate, is PCIE 3 already enabled here on my set-up? Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Everything worked fine when performing the softmod it returned to 41 and i applied the line of code in both cfg files that were in the MSI Afterburner/ Profiles Folder.
> 
> I started up msi afterburner and was asked to restart the pc to apply settings.
> 
> So after it boots back up i set the voltage to 1300 but in the MSI AB HW Monitor It displays GPU1 V at min - 1,288 and max - 1,294 and GPU2 V at min - 1,319 max - 1,325
> 
> I'm not sure what i did wrong.
> 
> Can anyone help me resolve this?


Do the LLC disable mod, your voltage readings are fluctuating because of LLC (Load Line Calibration)!
Download it from my SIG, you have instructions on how to do it inside the zip!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> How about this mate, is PCIE 3 already enabled here on my set-up? Thanks.


Yes it is, just installed the new beta drivers or did you do the patch?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## _REAPER_

Has anyone seen any more Titan Hyrdo Coppers for sale on the web


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Has anyone seen any more Titan Hyrdo Coppers for sale on the web


Just the waterblock itself.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just the waterblock itself.


No I am looking for the Titan Signature with Hydro Copper already installed


----------



## szeged

only place will be ebay or other sites like that, the signature hydro copper is discontinued last i heard, they ran out of shirts that go with it lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> No I am looking for the Titan Signature with Hydro Copper already installed


Not gonna happen unless you find it on ebay or craigslist in your area. The Hydro Copper Titan is the same as the reference Titan, and the Block is 175 USD on FrozenCPU, with a 5 perent discount from OCN..

You can always sell the stock air cooler


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it is, just installed the new beta drivers or did you do the patch?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks OccamRazor! I only installed the beta driver.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks OccamRazor! I only installed the beta driver.


So, it looks like that enables PCI-e 3.0 automatically on IB-E but not on SB-E?
Really nvidia?









Thanks for the input!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

I was just monitoring both Titans using HWinfo64 and running a stability test using AIDA64.

PCIe on my X79 board defiently at Gen3 (8Gb/s), using the latest beta drivers 331.40 with a 4930K

I have installed the LLC mod, but noted with interest that when *not* under load it was showing 0.887v

Under load *ONLY* 1.175v

Under AB it shows 1.225..................

Not sure what the go is. Returns 00???

Cheers

Rob


----------



## hatlesschimp

Does anyone think nvidia will release some existing gpus with the New hdmi 2.0?

Do you think the hdmi port could be upgraded to 2.0 via firmware?

When do you think nvidias 8 series will arrive.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have installed the LLC mod, but noted with interest that when *not* under load it was showing 0.887v *What tool you use to get these readings?*
> 
> Under load *ONLY* 1.175v *What tool you use to get these readings?*
> 
> Under AB it shows 1.225.................. *Load or idle?*
> 
> Not sure what the go is. Returns 00???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Have you done the soft volt mod?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you done the soft volt mod?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I did modify the Ven_10 files. The LLC fix is in startup as well. Hmmm


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Does anyone think nvidia will release some existing gpus with the New hdmi 2.0?
> 
> Do you think the hdmi port could be upgraded to 2.0 via firmware?
> 
> When do you think nvidias 8 series will arrive.


Hey man whats up? long time no see!









Well, for the HDMI questions, yes i believe nvidia will release cards soon with version 2.0, they have to follow the trend as more 4K monitors hit the market (cheap ones expected as soon as this Christmas! Lets hope so...







)
IMHO HDMI 2.0 is a hardware change and not a cable change, Sony says that their products will work with a firmware upgrade but... since the specification and bandwidth are based on the HDMI hardware chips inside the products, getting these chips to do more than they were initially designed to seems a challenge but lets see...
Nvidias 800 series probably will come out 2nd quarter 2014 low end with a high end launch before end of year!

My 2 cents!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I did modify the Ven_10 files. The LLC fix is in startup as well. Hmmm


Can you answer the questions in bold?








And a screen shot of AB?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I might sell one or two of my titans and run only 1080p till the new cards arrive. Unless I can get a DP1.2 to HDMI 2.0 adapter to work when the HDMI firmware is released for my sony 4ktv.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> It's complicated...
> 
> AMD can do native PCI-e 3 on x79 just fine, but on Nvidia's end they can't get their GPU to work with the early x79 motherboards to run PCI-E 3 correctly, so they defaulted to PCI-E 2.


This^ is what i understand also, and it certainly applies to SBE. I do not think that HWM actually MEASURES pcie bus thru-put, only reports the theoretical 8G... Maybe i'm wrong about that.

There are modules in ms sdk, and in some sas, and in the xeon phi software pack which actually do real time measurement on the bandwidth, introducing unwanted overhead while doing so... A kind of Heisenberg effect


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Everything worked fine when performing the softmod it returned to 41 and i applied the line of code in both cfg files that were in the MSI Afterburner/ Profiles Folder.
> 
> I started up msi afterburner and was asked to restart the pc to apply settings.
> 
> So after it boots back up i set the voltage to 1300 but in the MSI AB HW Monitor It displays GPU1 V at min - 1,288 and max - 1,294 and GPU2 V at min - 1,319 max - 1,325
> 
> I'm not sure what i did wrong.
> 
> Can anyone help me resolve this?


I get this type of gap when I use the "auto" setting, but thats about it... Iv'e been hunting for the lowest voltage I can run @ stock on skyn3t 1006mhz bios. I think it's ~ 1.121v

I don't think you can really do this mod "wrong" and have it still work. It's either functioning, or not functioning.


----------



## KieranO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you should not. I have added pic's too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need this MSi AB beta 15 link below
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> Elevate DOS as ADMIN
> type cd C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\
> hit enter
> 
> run this command
> msiafterburner /ri4,20,99
> If return pop up return code 41 you page the VRM chip controller to bum the voltage to 1.3v
> 
> if not try this command below
> msiafterburner /ri3,20,99
> 
> If any of those command pass
> add this lines here
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> save it and re open the MSI AB
> it may pass but you need to see if the clock and voltage works like it intend too.


cant get the option to open the ven 10D as admin, i got the 41 error code with no problem


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> How about this mate, is PCIE 3 already enabled here on my set-up? Thanks.


Yes it looks like. You can also use the sensors only option in HWinfo64 since you have more information over there. See below my response to Jpmboy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This^ is what i understand also, and it certainly applies to SBE. I do not think that HWM actually MEASURES pcie bus thru-put, only reports the theoretical 8G... Maybe i'm wrong about that.
> 
> There are modules in ms sdk, and in some sas, and in the xeon phi software pack which actually do real time measurement on the bandwidth, introducing unwanted overhead while doing so... A kind of Heisenberg effect


Yes, I think you are correct. HWinfo64 only reports the theoretical maximum so, usually will report either 2500 Gbps (idle), 5 or 8 Gbps under load depending on whether pci-e is gene 2 or 3. Good point one that I certainly have overlooked. Would be interesting to actually measure real time use of the pci-e under load in some games.... Do you have such modules in sdk in hand? Have you ever tried this?

Cheers

Gabriel


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KieranO*
> 
> cant get the option to open the ven 10D as admin, i got the *41 error code* with no problem


You mean the return code?








What do you mean you cant open the "ven 10D"?
Double click or edit, if you log in as administrator you dont need special permissions to open .cfg files!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yes it looks like. You can also use the sensors only option in HWinfo64 since you have more information over there. See below my response to Jpmboy.
> Yes, I think you are correct. HWinfo64 only reports the theoretical maximum so, usually will report either 2500 Gbps (idle), 5 or 8 Gbps under load depending on whether pci-e is gene 2 or 3. Good point one that I certainly have overlooked. Would be interesting to actually measure real time use of the pci-e under load in some games.... Do you have such modules in sdk in hand? Have you ever tried this?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gabriel


Just need to find the time to do it! I think there is free sas (pcie bus) metrology software that will do this. Unfortunately, i'm not gonna be able to get to it for quite some time...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just need to find the time to do it! I think there is free sas (pcie bus) metrology software that will do this. Unfortunately, i'm not gonna be able to get to it for quite some time...


Let me known whenever you manage to take a look in to this. In the meantime I found this:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972358

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=253215&mpage=1

and used the command (in command prompt) with 0 1 (since I have sli) to generate this output of usage:



I would love however to have a tool to measure and record usage of pci-e during a gaming session for example...That would be informative.


----------



## Jpmboy

yep - the concbandwidth test will verify 3.0 bandwidth is enabled.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you done the soft volt mod?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed,

Sorry. I was using HWinfo64 sensor to see the min/max and real time voltage of the cards at idle and load.

In AB I have the core voltage set at 1225, I cannot find the voltage readout in AB???

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Ed,
> 
> Sorry. I was using HWinfo64 sensor to see the min/max and real time voltage of the cards at idle and load.
> 
> In AB I have the core voltage set at 1225, I cannot find the voltage readout in AB???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


You have to enable voltage monitoring and also enable the graph for voltage in AB.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Ed,
> 
> Sorry. I was using HWinfo64 sensor to see the min/max and real time voltage of the cards at idle and load.
> 
> In AB I have the core voltage set at 1225, I cannot find the voltage readout in AB???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


It's on the first page of the properties.



I'm pretty sure the "force constant" does nothing, since the hack already does that.


----------



## Ftimster

Hay guys I tried the new nvidia driver and yep gen 3 all good but the driver was rushed out after installing I'm getting explorer stopped responding issues I'm going back one driver until they sort this out also getting funny taskbar behavior and trouble getting my 4th accessory monitor to run properly when I go back to the prior driver all is well they need to not rush drivers :-(


----------



## skyn3t

I just want to share this

sky going to give vbios to the hole 700's family
Quote:


> vbios annouced for [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club
> 
> vbios annouced for [Official] NVIDIA GTX 770 Owners Club


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just want to share this
> 
> sky going to give vbios to the hole 700's family


You should setup a donation page for all of us whom you help with these bios updates. I would gladly donate


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You should setup a donation page for all of us whom you help with these bios updates. I would gladly donate


I never thought about it but i think this is against OCN rules. yeah i had put too much time on it . I'm happy.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just want to share this
> 
> sky going to give vbios to the hole 700's family


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I never thought about it but i think this is against OCN rules. yeah i had put too much time on it . I'm happy.


Really Little Brother, Thank God for people like you that give and ask none in return!








You are a blessing to everyone here, that i assure you!
You made lots of people happy that couldn't OC their cards properly or had bios related issues!
You never turned your hand from someone in need!








And that is HUGE in my book!


















Ed


----------



## hatlesschimp

Can the hdmi on the titan be upgraded to hdmi 2.0 with firmware?


----------



## szeged

got a new 780 classified coming in probably next two days, time to do another head to head, might make an actual post about it for people who actually care about max OC results.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just want to share this
> 
> sky going to give vbios to the hole 700's family


Great work Sky


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Can the hdmi on the titan be upgraded to hdmi 2.0 with firmware?


Good question. Maybe the EVGA rep that pops in on occasion will know.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Really Little Brother, Thank God for people like you that give and ask none in return!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a blessing to everyone here, that i assure you!
> You made lots of people happy that couldn't OC their cards properly or had bios related issues!
> You never turned your hand from someone in need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is HUGE in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Great work Sky


thank you guys


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a new 780 classified coming in probably next two days, time to do another head to head, might make an actual post about it for *PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT MAX OC RESULTS*.


This is OCN! Who wouldnt? Its who we are, OC kind of guys and girls!








(For those how thought or answered out lowd "NO", there's lots of nice forums out there for you to go play, go on now! Have a nice life!







)

Yap Szeged, of course, please do post your max OC´s so i can try to top them!







eheheehehehe

Cheers

Ed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This is OCN! Who wouldnt? Its who we are, OC kind of guys and girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For those how thought or answered out lowd "NO", there's lots of nice forums out there for you to go play, go on now! Have a nice life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Yap Szeged, of course, please do post your max OC´s so i can try to top them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eheheehehehe
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


OCN has a lot of members & some only care about 24/7 stability. It used to bug me when they would post in the maximum overclock kinda threads to say they don't care about results that aren't with 24/7 stable clocks, but they can be ignored.









Bring on the max OC!


----------



## Gabrielzm

On a side note and news from the red team:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7388/r9290x-preordering-begins-today

It seems AMD will be moving up in the price ladder to tie with the 780 prices...Personally I really hope the card does well. We need competition and I don´t hold allegiances to any (green or red). I always buy whatever is fast and not obscenely loud. Last generation I went with a saphire 7950 which was a tie or even surpass a bunch of 7970 while been very quiet.

Cheers


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> On a side note and news from the red team:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7388/r9290x-preordering-begins-today
> 
> It seems AMD will be moving up in the price ladder to tie with the 780 prices...Personally I really hope the card does well. We need competition and I don´t hold allegiances to any (green or red). I always buy whatever is fast and not obscenely loud. Last generation I went with a saphire 7950 which was a tie or even surpass a bunch of 7970 while been very quiet.
> 
> Cheers


im loving that amd 290x thread, people keep posting stuff like " 780 beats titans when you overclock it, the 290x will beat titan once you overclock it"

sorry i wasnt aware the titan wasnt able to be overclocked


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im loving that amd 290x thread, people keep posting stuff like " 780 beats titans when you overclock it, the 290x will beat titan once you overclock it"
> 
> sorry i wasnt aware the titan wasnt able to be overclocked


kkkk Yep. Funny that Anandtech did the same comparing 780 to titans and I always had them in high regard. But alas...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im loving that amd 290x thread, people keep posting stuff like " 780 beats titans when you overclock it, the 290x will beat titan once you overclock it"
> 
> sorry i wasnt aware the titan wasnt able to be overclocked


Should see the people on youtube who think that the 290x is already on the shelves, @ 599$ and beating titan clock for clock, stock for stock in 99% of applications.

Though this is just our little tech niche, the mindset behind this is part of the problem in modern society. Because, you know... If it's on Fox, CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC, IT MUST BE TRUE!

-Question Everything, fear nothing.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> kkkk Yep. Funny that Anandtech did the same comparing 780 to titans and I always had them in high regard. But alas...


i can see why review sites do it(though i dont like it) that way they will have a certain performance point to go off of, but its still annoying when they go Oprah Winfrey at the end of the review with confetti falling from the sky and the fake audience applause while they dance around screaming " IT BEATS THE TITAN IT BEATS THE TITAN OH LAWD JESUS OUR SAVIOR HAS COME IT BEATS THE TITAN"

meanwhile on ocn, people talk about how they only care about overclocked performance, yet act as if their card is the only one that can overclock, like the titan isnt allowed to be overclocked or something. Oh well when the 290x actually arrives ill gladly buy one and compare them and post the results into my upcoming max 780 vs max titan thread, i'll have to drain my titans loop and take out this low clocking one and put in my best one for it..but then the amd fanboys might cry that im not using a dud titan and im overclocking it "oh no the horror"


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i can see why review sites do it(though i dont like it) that way they will have a certain performance point to go off of, but its still annoying when they go Oprah Winfrey at the end of the review with confetti falling from the sky and the fake audience applause while they dance around screaming " IT BEATS THE TITAN IT BEATS THE TITAN OH LAWD JESUS OUR SAVIOR HAS COME IT BEATS THE TITAN"
> 
> meanwhile on ocn, people talk about how they only care about overclocked performance, yet act as if their card is the only one that can overclock, like the titan isnt allowed to be overclocked or something. Oh well when the 290x actually arrives ill gladly buy one and compare them and post the results into my upcoming max 780 vs max titan thread, i'll have to drain my titans loop and take out this low clocking one and put in my best one for it..but then the amd fanboys might cry that im not using a dud titan and im overclocking it "oh no the horror"


I just love how people are freaking out about the 290x being priced higher than expected lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I just love how people are freaking out about the 290x being priced higher than expected lol


amd fans acted like amd isnt a big corporation trying to make money, thinking amd was their friend or something, and now they got burned.


----------



## skupples

Corporations #1 goal. Get money, buy Bentley's.(THIS IS NOT A BAD THING)
Corporations #2 goal. Make people think they are looking out for the "little guy" with "good pricing".... Sound familiar?

I thought final price is yet to be announced, pre-order's start today w/ 99$ down.


----------



## Panther Al

Final price isn't announced yet... that said, a little fiddling with the HTML code of New Egg's page on the 290X will show what they will be charging for it, which is what, 729 bucks? Something like that?

But yes, watching the buttpain over that pricing from those that yelled to the heavens that "AMD is our friend, they won't charge more than five hundred.." is amusing as all hell.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> OCN has a lot of members & some only care about 24/7 stability. It used to bug me when they would post in the maximum overclock kinda threads to say they don't care about results that aren't with 24/7 stable clocks, but they can be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on the max OC!


I prefer to call max OC *suicide clocks*!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I prefer to call max OC *suicide clocks*!


I try to avoid saying suicide runs.
Makes people think their gear will die for sure or something, look at the 'ivy bridge stable/suicide runs' thread. If it was 'max OC' instead of suicide there might have been more participation.
That thread got boring with nothing but prime95 submissions.


----------



## skupples

$729?!?!?!?! I guess it's true what the reasonable people said. 512bit isn't cheep.

That number still has a chance to fluctuate, that's probably just newegg's "guess"


----------



## szeged

I can't wait for titan to beat it at max clocks to see the amd fans scramble to come up with more excuses as to why amd is gods gift to the world.


----------



## Arm3nian

What is next for Nvidia? New titan maybe?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I can't wait for titan to beat it at max clocks to see the amd fans scramble to come up with more excuses as to why amd is gods gift to the world.


Gotta wait until it's out & see what it can really do, I am hoping AMD can do it again but there isn't enough info to judge it yet, pretty much have to wait until it is in the hands of users.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What is next for Nvidia? New titan maybe?


Hopefully they at least allow non-ref PCB Titans that can run the voltage to make them keep clocking higher without as much risk, or modding nightmares to do it at home. 1.45v for a Titan, the thing will fly!
Hopefully they don't counter with moar boost crap... Make boost to win at stock clocks was fail.


----------



## djriful

What is the max safe overclock for the unlock voltage? I am going to water my TITAN soon.


----------



## carlhil2

Wow, been gone for awhile, come back and this joint is STILL popping, long live the Titan....


----------



## Jpmboy

I really hope the 290x comes in less than $700... was hoping to sell 2 watercooled 7970's and get one to play with....


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Gotta wait until it's out & see what it can really do, I am hoping AMD can do it again but there isn't enough info to judge it yet, pretty much have to wait until it is in the hands of users.
> Hopefully they at least allow non-ref PCB Titans that can run the voltage to make them keep clocking higher without as much risk, or modding nightmares to do it at home. 1.45v for a Titan, the thing will fly!
> Hopefully they don't counter with moar boost crap... Make boost to win at stock clocks was fail.


Yeah boost is lame, especially for the flagships. Do you think 1.45 can be done on water? Not sure what the slope is for voltage vs temp as you go up.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is the max safe overclock for the unlock voltage? I am going to water my TITAN soon.


It will be safe to stay at below 1.4v. I've tried 1.38v but it was pretty scary to see the load temperatures going through the roof.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is the max safe overclock for the unlock voltage? I am going to water my TITAN soon.


Several people have run the 1.3V with the LLC disable hacks for ~1.32V or so, & doesn't look like anyone has killed a card benching with it yet.
Not sure how much people are using for 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> It will be safe to stay at below 1.4v. I've tried 1.38v but it was pretty scary to see the load temperatures going through the roof.


I thought the hack only went to 1.3v & then the LLC hack for a bit more, didn't know more voltage was available...
1.4V + is kinda iffy, a few benchers have killed cards at those voltages, but they were also hard modded & frozen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> It will be safe to stay at below 1.4v. I've tried 1.38v but it was pretty scary to see the load temperatures going through the roof.


how did you get near 1.4V with your titan?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What is next for Nvidia? New titan maybe?


They are releasing a 770ti, CUT DOWN 780. So, another cut gk110.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how did you get near 1.4V with your titan?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Several people have run the 1.3V with the LLC disable hacks for ~1.32V or so, & doesn't look like anyone has killed a card benching with it yet.
> Not sure how much people are using for 24/7.
> I thought the hack only went to 1.3v & then the LLC hack for a bit more, didn't know more voltage was available...
> 1.4V + is kinda iffy, a few benchers have killed cards at those voltages, but they were also hard modded & frozen.


There is a tool released by our fellow OCNer, Zawarudo which allows voltage beyond 1.3v.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They are releasing a 770ti, CUT DOWN 780. So, another cut gk110.


I don't care about a 770ti lol. I want the EXTREME


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> There is a tool released by our fellow OCNer, Zawarudo which allows voltage beyond 1.3v.


His thread was the one I was thinking of, I haven't been in there lately & guess I am missing out on updates, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> His thread was the one I was thinking of, I haven't been in there lately & guess I am missing out on updates, thanks for the heads up!


No probs. His tool is really awesome.


----------



## Swolern

Just caught up with this thread. Zawarudo's tool looks amazing!!! 1.4v, Wow! I just got my EK blocks installed on my 3 Titans so I will be trying this soon. I'm reading through Zawarudo's thread now. Has anyone damaged any Titans on OCN yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just caught up with this thread. Zawarudo's tool looks amazing!!! 1.4v, Wow! I just got my EK blocks installed on my 3 Titans so I will be trying this soon. I'm reading through Zawarudo's thread now. Has anyone damaged any Titans on OCN yet?


Not that we have been made aware of.


----------



## szeged

my refurbed card with gimpy core clock can handle 1.33v just fine, so id think brand new cards will be fine with 1.3 goin through it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my refurbed card with gimpy core clock can handle 1.33v just fine, so id think brand new cards will be fine with 1.3 goin through it.


Once I drown my cards in water, I will run 1.3V. Until then, ill just enjoy sit in the bench and let you guys play ball.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my refurbed card with gimpy core clock can handle 1.33v just fine, so id think brand new cards will be fine with 1.3 goin through it.


That was about as far as I went with the card all stock aside from volt modding, 1.33V for around 1400 core clock while the core was uni block water cooled, the mosfets had ramsinks with a fan on them.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was about as far as I went with the card all stock aside from volt modding, 1.33V for around 1400 core clock while the core was uni block water cooled, the mosfets had ramsinks with a fan on them.


1400 on 1.33v...























Man I wish I have this luck in silicon lottery. The only good chip I ever got was my trusty e6300.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was about as far as I went with the card all stock aside from volt modding, 1.33V for around 1400 core clock while the core was uni block water cooled, the mosfets had ramsinks with a fan on them.


Heck of a chip you got there my Friend!







both my leaky Titan chips to do 1400mhz have to get up to 1.40v...








A little off topic: I don't think the 290x is going to be a OC card at all, VRM´s phases 5+1+1, don´t convince me at all, unless they take a rabbit out of a hat, that core wont see much more than 1000mhz...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heck of a chip you got there my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both my leaky Titan chips to do 1400mhz have to get up to 1.40v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic: I don't think the 290x is going to be a OC card at all, VRM´s phases 5+1+1, don´t convince me at all, unless they take a rabbit out of a hat, that core wont see much more than 1000mhz...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


what's the difference between that and 6+2?

i mean the 7970 had 5+1+1 as well and in some cases can go from 950 mhz to 1200 mhz.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heck of a chip you got there my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both my leaky Titan chips to do 1400mhz have to get up to 1.40v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic: I don't think the 290x is going to be a OC card at all, VRM´s phases 5+1+1, don´t convince me at all, unless they take a rabbit out of a hat, that core wont see much more than 1000mhz...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Well, let's not speculate too much until the cards are officially released.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> what's the difference between that and 6+2?
> 
> i mean the 7970 had 5+1+1 as well and in some cases can go from 950 mhz to 1200 mhz.


Different chip but same package with much more transistors inside which require a lot more power to work, so, your statement is somehow telling the whole story, a much more powerful chip with the same power envelope? (they didn´t shrink it, still 28nm) That means more distribution of power but less power for everything thus lower clocks! I might be wrong about this but i don't believe it will go much above 1000mhz...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Well, let's not speculate too much until the cards are officially released.


This is not speculation, 5+1+1 phases are not the same as 6+2 or 8+2, When you bought your Asus P8Z77-V PRO did you know it has 16 phase power design (12 CPU, 4 iGPU)? and that the normal version of your board only has 8 power phases? Which one would you buy then if you were meant to overclock?
When you OC 6 billion transistors my friend you NEED power!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Different chip but same package with much more transistors inside which require a lot more power to work, so, your statement is somehow telling the whole story, a much more powerful chip with the same power envelope? (they didn´t shrink it, still 28nm) That means more distribution of power but less power for everything thus lower clocks! I might be wrong about this but i don't believe it will go much above 1000mhz...
> This is not speculation, 5+1+1 phases are not the same as 6+2 or 8+2, When you bought your Asus P8Z77-V PRO did you know it has 16 phase power design (12 CPU, 4 iGPU)? and that the normal version of your board only has 8 power phases? Which one would you buy then if you were meant to overclock?
> When you OC 6 billion transistors my friend you NEED power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


What I meant that the specs are always subject to changes until they are officially released. Who knows Nvidia might fight back and force the AMD engineers back to the drawing board?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> What I meant that the specs are always subject to changes until they are officially released. Who knows Nvidia might fight back and force the AMD engineers back to the drawing board?


Probably with a fully enabled 2880 core Titan Ultra, but considering the minor 2-4 FPS difference between 780 and Titan with 384 cores in favor of the Titan, it's not going to change much if they ever released a Titan Ultra to begin with. At best, its only a 100 Mhz advantage vs the Titan at the same clock speeds.


----------



## Gregster

I am looking forward to the R9 290X and will take the Daz challenge with Max OC Vs Max OC (both under water).


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I can't wait for titan to beat it at max clocks to see the amd fans scramble to come up with more excuses as to why amd is gods gift to the world.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Gotta wait until it's out & see what it can really do, I am hoping AMD can do it again but there isn't enough info to judge it yet, pretty much have to wait until it is in the hands of users.


There's at least one guy on XS saying that he has tried a 290X on LN2 and it maxes out at 1400MHz there.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Probably with a fully enabled 2880 core Titan Ultra, but considering the minor 2-4 FPS difference between 780 and Titan with 384 cores in favor of the Titan, it's not going to change much if they ever released a Titan Ultra to begin with. At best, its only a 100 Mhz advantage vs the Titan at the same clock speeds.


With software that doesn't take advantage of the hardware you see or doesn't require that much horse power you wont see much difference in FPS but for instance in valey, one of my crap Titans at 1254mhz/7000mhz falls short on a *half FPS* from a 1400mhz/7000mhz 780... (81,5 - 82fps)
My laptop has a 640m with 384cores on a crap DDR3/128bits bus and plays almost all games at 1366x768 over [email protected] 1100mhz/900mhz memory!
So the difference between the Titan and the 780 is not that small when the software uses it!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With software that doesn't take advantage of the hardware you see or doesn't require that much horse power you wont see much difference in FPS but for instance in valey, one of my crap Titans at 1254mhz/7000mhz falls short on a *half FPS* from a 1400mhz/7000mhz 780... (81,5 - 82fps)
> My laptop has a 640m with 384cores on a crap DDR3/128bits bus and plays almost all games at 1366x768 over [email protected] 1100mhz/900mhz memory!
> So the difference between the Titan and the 780 is not that small when the software uses it!
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


wow.... what Vcore was used on both cards? It's pretty much diminishing returns at that point, when Valley won't even budge that much at 1400 Mhz of all things.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> What I meant that the specs are always subject to changes until they are officially released. Who knows Nvidia might fight back and force the AMD engineers back to the drawing board?


Nah, its too late, the cards are already produced, however in a late date probably a refresh but i doubt it as its the same chip as the 7970, same pcb board with a few modifications with more transistors and a 512 bits ring with some more sprinkles on it... like nvidia´s marketing boost and crap!
Really AMD is the same as Nvidia! Profit, profit, profit!
Some people think that AMD is friendly and releases cheaper cards to help out the community against nvidias high prices! lol
Talking about living in dreams...









My 2 cents again!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> wow.... what Vcore was used on both cards? It's pretty much diminishing returns at that point, when Valley won't even budge that much at 1400 Mhz of all things.


My card was at 1,30v and Sky´s was at 1.4v i believe!
At 1,40v on both my titans i manage to get 1400mhz and 7000mhz memory!
But the diminishing returns AFAIK begin soon at 1226mhz, apart from benches an some poor optimized games (crysis 3 comes to mind) that require ludicrous amounts of power to run at 60fps! Mind that is for single card, if you run SLI i believe 1150mhz is enough! I game at 3240x1920 so for me is enough even at Skyn3t´s bios stock (928mhz/6000mhz)!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Sorry wrong Card!























Cheers

Ed


----------



## hatlesschimp

My titans are powering my 4k tv well. I haven't done any benchmarks yet sorry. I will in time but.




*4K Gaming*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My titans are powering my 4k tv well. I haven't done any benchmarks yet sorry. I will in time but.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K Gaming*


nice! 60Hz Sony?


----------



## hatlesschimp

im running at 30hz at the moment because of the hdmi 2.0 but it aint so bad. I can run at 60hz but requires me to drop it to 1080p but still looks good when upscaled back up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> There is a tool released by our fellow OCNer, Zawarudo which allows voltage beyond 1.3v.


Thanks - I've only gone as far as 1.325V using LLC off with the volt mod.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> im running at 30hz at the moment because of the hdmi 2.0 but it aint so bad. I can run at 60hz but requires me to drop it to 1080p but still looks good when upscaled back up.


I agree 100%. I've gamed at 30 on my 4K since April. posted picts of BF3 back then...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My titans are powering my 4k tv well. I haven't done any benchmarks yet sorry. I will in time but.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K Gaming*


Damn that looks great.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Probably with a fully enabled 2880 core Titan Ultra, but considering the minor 2-4 FPS difference between 780 and Titan with 384 cores in favor of the Titan, it's not going to change much if they ever released a Titan Ultra to begin with. At best, its only a 100 Mhz advantage vs the Titan at the same clock speeds.


Doesn't this already exist? w/ 12gigs of vram? I believe it's the newest Quadro

http://videocardz.com/44879/nvidia-launches-quadro-k6000-with-full-gk110-gpu-2880-cuda-cores-and-12gb-memory

this is from August...

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-gtx-790-titan-ultra,23988.html

here's this from yesterday

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/radeon-r9-290x-price,24529.html


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> There's at least one guy on XS saying that he has tried a 290X on LN2 and it maxes out at 1400MHz there.


Still need more results though, looking at results from that user on XS, it seems that he is new to freezing gpus since he has never submitted a sub-zero gpu result.
Gotta get a few more guys benching them for a better idea of it's capabilities.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My titans are powering my 4k tv well. I haven't done any benchmarks yet sorry. I will in time but.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K Gaming*


My word that is impressive







. I thought it a photo at first. Open beta today right. Cant wait, been buttering up the wifey with lubs all week to get a nag free gaming weekend. Hope it works


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My word that is impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought it a photo at first. Open beta today right. Cant wait, been buttering up the wifey with lubs all week to get a nag free gaming weekend. Hope it works


That's ARMA3... BF4 beta is already going.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Doesn't this already exist? w/ 12gigs of vram? I believe it's the newest Quadro
> 
> http://videocardz.com/44879/nvidia-launches-quadro-k6000-with-full-gk110-gpu-2880-cuda-cores-and-12gb-memory
> 
> this is from August...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-gtx-790-titan-ultra,23988.html
> 
> here's this from yesterday
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/radeon-r9-290x-price,24529.html


Yea, but considering how hard it is to get a fully functional die that's at 551mm^2 already, they're going to exclusively sell that as K6000s for a while. And it's not much of a boost over 2688 core Titan anyway.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, but considering how hard it is to get a fully functional die that's at 551mm^2 already, they're going to exclusively sell that as K6000s for a while. And it's not much of a boost over 2688 core Titan anyway.


Yupp, pretty much... For my self, I don't see a GPU upgrade until maxwell refresh. the mediocre upgrade to any sort of higher grade titan is not worth the $$$$ it would cost to replace three titans... I would be lucky to get 2500$ for three water blocked titans... So, yeahh.....

Off topic funny screenshot....

(caption reads: Commander said to go prone, but I had an itch)
butt skootching bug. lololololol.

I think it may be time for portrait surround, now that I have this OP ergotech mount.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Still need more results though, looking at results from that user on XS, it seems that he is new to freezing gpus since he has never submitted a sub-zero gpu result.
> Gotta get a few more guys benching them for a better idea of it's capabilities.


I specially like his comment on : "but I'll say that it's all over for the TITAN until LN2 is used, at which point the roles are reversed. LN2 is kinda wasted on the card"
OC´ed 290x (1100mhz probably (do not believe its stock) who knows with 5+1+1 VRM´s i doubt it, i only imagine the heat... ) but a 290x all over a 836mhz Titan? really? when we OC the Titan to let stay conservative and say 1200mhz, where will be the 290x then?
Only with 3rd party vendors PCB with proper VRM´s we´ll see what this chip is capable until then i will remain with a touch of skepticism...

My 2 cents

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Baasha

Did some 4K rendering with the 4-Way Titan SCs and my goodness, it's incredible!

BF4 @ 4K = PURE WIN!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I specially like his comment on : "but I'll say that it's all over for the TITAN until LN2 is used, at which point the roles are reversed. LN2 is kinda wasted on the card"
> OC´ed 290x (1100mhz probably (do not believe its stock) who knows with 5+1+1 VRM´s i doubt it, i only imagine the heat... ) but a 290x all over a 836mhz Titan? really? when we OC the Titan to let stay conservative and say 1200mhz, where will be the 290x then?
> Only with 3rd party vendors PCB with proper VRM´s we´ll see what this chip is capable until then i will remain with a touch of skepticism...
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


I am still skeptical as well, but there are too many unknown variables. I doubt the 290x would make a clean sweep, but wouldn't bet money that the Titan will yet either.
For all I can see it may have been that guy's first time freezing a gpu & we have no idea what voltage was available or if the BIOS needs work to open it up.

I've been reading the news threads but not commenting, so much speculation & rumor, after the 15th there should be some solid news & more info yet when more users get down to overclocking.
I'm hoping AMD can pull off something surprising again.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I am still skeptical as well, but there are too many unknown variables. I doubt the 290x would make a clean sweep, but wouldn't bet money that the Titan will yet either.
> For all I can see it may have been that guy's first time freezing a gpu & we have no idea what voltage was available or if the BIOS needs work to open it up.
> 
> I've been reading the news threads but not commenting, so much speculation & rumor, after the 15th there should be some solid news & more info yet when more users get down to overclocking.
> I'm hoping AMD can pull off something surprising again.


+1. I really hope amd can pull a rabbit out of the hat again. We need competition to lower the VGA prices. Before the titan/780 move from nvidia US$ 550-650 was the usual top performer single cards prices (not talking about dual gpu single pcb versions) and even that started back in the good old 8800 gtx (late 8800 gtx ultra) when prices made a jump. Are we now in a position where top cards will sell for US$ ~750????


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> +1. I really hope amd can pull a rabbit out of the hat again. We need competition to lower the VGA prices. Before the titan/780 move from nvidia US$ 550-650 was the usual top performer single cards prices (not talking about dual gpu single pcb versions) and even that started back in the good old 8800 gtx (late 8800 gtx ultra) when prices made a jump. Are we now in a position where top cards will sell for US$ ~750????


More product + inflation = yes.

bf4 video is nice, besides all the mic breathing. That stuff makes me wanna punch babies... but, i'm a jaded ex-raid leader, from eq, to ff11, to rift.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> +1. I really hope amd can pull a rabbit out of the hat again. We need competition to lower the VGA prices. Before the titan/780 move from nvidia US$ 550-650 was the usual top performer single cards prices (not talking about dual gpu single pcb versions) and even that started back in the good old 8800 gtx (late 8800 gtx ultra) when prices made a jump. Are we now in a position where top cards will sell for US$ ~750????


Eh.... blame us, we bought it up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I am still skeptical as well, but there are too many unknown variables. I doubt the 290x would make a clean sweep, but wouldn't bet money that the Titan will yet either.
> For all I can see it may have been that guy's first time freezing a gpu & we have no idea what voltage was available or if the BIOS needs work to open it up.
> 
> I've been reading the news threads but not commenting, so much speculation & rumor, after the 15th there should be some solid news & more info yet when more users get down to overclocking.
> *I'm hoping AMD can pull off something surprising again*.


same here... a step forward like the 7970 was at the time would do it!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Did some 4K rendering with the 4-Way Titan SCs and my goodness, it's incredible!
> 
> BF4 @ 4K = PURE WIN!


The macbook air i'm stuck on till I build my rig can't even play the 4k rendering LOL.


----------



## skupples

Quick off topic question...

I'm looking to use fan/rad grommets for the first time. Along with said grommet i'm forced to use .5mm thick washers due to the gap in the 900D rad plate, which is also ~.5mm thick... so what we have is...

.5mm thick washer + .5mm thick rad plate + 3mm thick grommet + 25 mm fan = 29mm... Am I cutting it alittle close for the standard 30mm screw? This is all going on EK-XT rad's, which have ~8mm clearance from bracket to fins... Maybe I should just go w/ 35mm to be "safe."

I'm only using the grommets because there's ~1-2mm gap between typhoon and rad bracket.

this is all to cool my 3 titans, HA! Now it's slightly on topic!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Eh.... blame us, we bought it up.


Truth in that Sir...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Truth in that Sir...


Especially you, you complain about top end cards costing $650-$1000, away from the traditional $500 price point, yet you AND I bought Titans. Alas, i did buy my 2nd one off ebay for $800, but point remains.

it's contradictory to complain about increasing prices while us IS the cause of increasing prices.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Especially you, you complain about top end cards costing $650-$1000, away from the traditional $500 price point, yet you AND I bought Titans. Alas, i did buy my 2nd one off ebay for $800, but point remains.
> 
> it's contradictory to complain about increasing prices while us IS the cause of increasing prices.


I already agree with you and did my mea culpa. I was reflecting on the history of prices as I remember during the last years... and yes I agree with you we are at least partially to blame since we brought this cards. What else do you want? Beat a dead dog? Did I offend you in any way to you come swinging hard?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I already agree with you and did my mea culpa. I was reflecting on the history of prices as I remember during the last years... and yes I agree with you we are at least partially to blame since we brought this cards. What else do you want? Beat a dead dog? Did I offend you in any way to you come swinging hard?


Lol, no, we're cool.

But alas, the top-end cards will sadly stay at above $600 prices for the foreseeable future... speaking of which, we may be entering a console-like stagnation in PC hardware. With shrinks increasingly rare and the performance gap between generations shrinking... it's scary to think that this stagnation will only extend far out if we're still on silicon.


----------



## skupples

While 1,000$ gpu is straight up charging 2x the price for "2x the cores".... 650-750 can be attributed to inflation.

do some googling on inflation from 2006 to now, you find anywhere from 1.5% to 4% a year.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> While 1,000$ gpu is straight up charging 2x the price for "2x the cores".... 650-750 can be attributed to inflation.
> 
> do some googling on inflation from 2006 to now, you find anywhere from 1.5% to 4% a year.


0_o it wasn't so long ago a gtx 580 can be had for $550, like, 2 years ago.

Inflation is a bit too fast there, it just doesn't seem that long ago, considering the price hike started with the GTX 680, the actual GTX 660 Ti sold as a high-end model.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 0_o it wasn't so long ago a gtx 580 can be had for $550, like, 2 years ago.
> 
> Inflation is a bit too fast there, it just doesn't seem that long ago, considering the price hike started with the GTX 680, the actual GTX 660 Ti sold as a high-end model.


True enough. Other prices that have increased drastically in three years... Gold, silver, platinum.

So, i chock it up to, increased price in precious metal, + pocket lining, + inflation.

(nothing wrong with pocket lining)


----------



## szeged

man these amd 290x threads are getting hilarious, people end up trolling themselves half the time, the other half they are getting dumped on whenever they try to say titan is a terrible gpu.

brb popcorn and amd threads.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> man these amd 290x threads are getting hilarious, people end up trolling themselves half the time, the other half they are getting dumped on whenever they try to say titan is a terrible gpu.
> 
> brb popcorn and amd threads.


Those threads are getting ridiculous. I'm getting a good laugh myself lol. AMD fanboys are volatile, last thing they wanna hear is that Titan is a great card.


----------



## szeged

cant say i blame them for being mad, they eaten dirt on benchmarks for the past 7 or so months, now they can step it up to the big boy plate and try to dethrone us, just wish they would actually provide good arguments other than " nuh uh titan sucks because i said so" or " 290x wins because i want it to" or " amd are the good guys nvidia bad" seriously ive heard better arguments from 7 year olds.


----------



## skupples

I REALLY don't understand it... I think it play's into a wholenother level of tihnking. I think it has more to do with who they are as people, social status, income, class, then it has to do with GPU's... They see Titan as this "rich mans" status symbol...

Which they are not, if i can afford three of them on a delivery boy's wages.(20$ an hour 5 hours a day, 6 days a week, Gas is expensive)

Which threads? i'm board, would love to watch.


----------



## szeged

i think its a mix of getting stomped in benchmarks, and most just simply cant afford it so they twisted it into a us(amd) vs them(nvidia) type thing, now all the ravenous amd fanboys are up in arms because they can maybe compete again.

i also find it hilarious that all the leaked benchmarks that show it doing well in games they instantly scream " ABSOLUTELY TRUE NOT FAKE LOOK TITAN SUCKS NOW LOL"

but then the one leak that showed it only doing 1400mhz on ln2 its " NOPE FAKE THIS ONE IS ABSOLUTELY FAKE ALL THE OTHER UNCONFIRMED RUMORS ARE TRUE EXCEPT THIS ONE"


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant say i blame them for being mad, they eaten dirt on benchmarks for the past 7 or so months, now they can step it up to the big boy plate and try to dethrone us, just wish they would actually provide good arguments other than " nuh uh titan sucks because i said so" or " 290x wins because i want it to" or " amd are the good guys nvidia bad" seriously ive heard better arguments from 7 year olds.


Their only argument is the price, but when they see this Titan thread with people having a good time with the Titan, and some people buying multiple cards, then that argument goes out the window. Then the 780 Classified for 699 is also hard to argue agaisnt once you get past the price.

But, but Benchmarks show 290x trades blows with Titan.


----------



## Panther Al

The only way team red can beat a Titan:



Paint... Paint is the secret....


----------



## Akula

Despite the release of the 290x upcoming i just bought a Titan.
This thing is impressive, and i was running Tri 680's..


----------



## hatlesschimp

I feel nvidia are more reliable and thats why I choose them. However who ever gets hdmi 2.0 first will tbe my next gpu/s


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I REALLY don't understand it... I think it play's into a wholenother level of tihnking. I think it has more to do with who they are as people, social status, income, class, then it has to do with GPU's... They see Titan as this "rich mans" status symbol...
> 
> Which they are not, if i can afford three of them on a delivery boy's wages.(20$ an hour 5 hours a day, 6 days a week, Gas is expensive)
> 
> Which threads? i'm board, would love to watch.


Titan is not a rich mans toy. I know people that spent 2k on fireworks this past 4th of July, I'm by no means rich, but I put some money aside for my hobbies. I also cut down on Clubs and restaurants lol

This is one crazy thread :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431059/tpu-radeon-r9-290x-priced-at-729-99-on-newegg-com/680


----------



## Panther Al

I second that thread, thought about throwing out some meat to the wolves by posting what I posted here there, but thought the better of it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Their only argument is the price, but when they see this Titan thread with people having a good time with the Titan, and some people buying multiple cards, then that argument goes out the window. Then the 780 Classified for 699 is also hard to argue agaisnt once you get past the price.
> 
> But, but Benchmarks show 290x trades blows with Titan.


Titan will still be great however the 290x does. I just like playing with new toys & a _faster_ new toy is more fun that one that isn't.
So hoping it is a good one!


----------



## szeged

its probably best to not even say anything in the amd threads if you have nvidia hardware in your sig, you could shower amd with praises and cheers, the fanboys in their desperation will twist it into how much you hate amd and amd is gonna smash the titan etc etc.


----------



## pooter

This is good news all around. Not sure if it's directly related but been eyeing used Titans on Ebay for a while and they are beginning to dip below the 800 mark pretty regularly as of late so hopefully more jump ship in anticipation of the new AMD card and crash the prices of used Titans... win/win imo.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its probably best to not even say anything in the amd threads if you have nvidia hardware in your sig, you could shower amd with praises and cheers, the fanboys in their desperation will twist it into how much you hate amd and amd is gonna smash the titan etc etc.


This is so true, this is why i stopped commenting in them...

I would end every post in

"i hope they can pull it off" and would still get flamed....

So many things come to play in this debate, mostly the "us vs. them" thing, which should really not exist in an enthusiast community to this extent. Us Vs. Them is great for competitive spirit, but some of these people are truly enthralled with anger, disdain, hate, etc etc.

I was a poor ass addict once upon a time, until i realized it was time to grow up and stop kicking my own ass...(lol szedged avatar) "IM KICKIN MY OWN ASSSSSS"

Was rather easy, just took a change of view. Realizing the world is my oyster.

also, titan is a dinosaur in the tech world already. I see 290x's real competition being Maxwell. Even if Titan is the fastest single GPU on the market, it's pretty slow @ stock clocks.


----------



## szeged

yep, titan prices are starting to drop on there







if i didnt hate ebay so much i would grab another cheap one lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its probably best to not even say anything in the amd threads if you have nvidia hardware in your sig, you could shower amd with praises and cheers, the fanboys in their desperation will twist it into how much you hate amd and amd is gonna smash the titan etc etc.


That is why I have been pretty much staying out of the news threads, but they are still good entertainment. Some pretty funny battles going on in there...









I used to be more exclusive to nvidia & intel, the 7970 was the first new AMD card I actually wanted. Still more or less an intel fan, AMD cpus can be fun to bench but mostly for validations.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> The only way team red can beat a Titan:
> 
> 
> 
> Paint... Paint is the secret....


oh that's just not right... that poor Titan....


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh that's just not right... that poor Titan....


Admit it, you laughed.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Admit it, you laughed.


Lmao, I laughed too!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Lol


----------



## Panther Al

Ok... I went and posted it... *ducks head in shame...







*


----------



## hatlesschimp

I always post in the AMD threads lol. Who cares as long as you arnt trolling they are mostly fine humans.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I always post in the AMD threads lol. Who cares as long as you arnt trolling they are mostly fine humans.


Its a free for all trolling paradise right now.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Which thread we talking about?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Which thread we talking about?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1431059/tpu-radeon-r9-290x-priced-at-729-99-on-newegg-com/680

And
http://www.overclock.net/t/1429286/tpu-amd-announces-the-radeon-r9-290x-lilely-priced-at-699/1060#post_20925117


----------



## hatlesschimp

I couldnt help myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I dropped 3k on GTX titans 7 ago months when I could have waited for the 290x @ $850 AUD.
> 
> I'm such an idiot!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

I missed your sarcasm?


----------



## Panther Al

Heh... We all be trollin now


----------



## Jpmboy

hey guys - give this cpu bench a run:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys - give this cpu bench a run:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


Will Do!


----------



## hatlesschimp

All the Titan boys hitting the AMD thread at once was like doing an organised drive by shooting. Lol


----------



## szeged

it was fun







i see the amd fanboys starting to appear in the "whos viewing this thread" area though, so itll probably turn into another whine fest for the next 20 pages or so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> All the Titan boys hitting the AMD thread at once was like doing an organised drive by shooting. Lol


a denial of service whining


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> All the Titan boys hitting the AMD thread at once was like doing an organised drive by shooting. Lol


Time to make another pass...


----------



## Arm3nian

Vishera all over again. Sigh.


----------



## szeged

we can only hope amd hasnt hyped everyone up for another vishera 2.0


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> we can only hope amd hasnt hyped everyone up for another vishera 2.0


And that the leaked benchmarks weren't fixed, cause were gonna find out as soon as fellow OCN members start benching.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going to buy ftw420 a new 290X just so he can take down Alatar's Titan! He talks too much smack!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> And that the leaked benchmarks weren't fixed, cause were gonna find out as soon as fellow OCN members start benching.


i hope they arent fake because that would mean amd finally stepping up to the titan and hopefully knocking its price down.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Yeah, I've read many post from people attacking Alatar. Was wondering why. Now I know why. Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to buy ftw420 a new 290X just so he can take down Alatar's Titan! He talks too much smack!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I've read many post from people attacking Alatar. Was wondering why. Now I know why. Lol


i still think alatars titan can put a pounding on these 290x cards unless amd really realllllly surprises us. Hell even my titans can probably do it and they arent nearly as good clockers except one.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah but ftw has that voodoo!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Seriously, theres more Titan owners in R9 Amd´s thread than here!


----------



## szeged

i hope we dont need to see zombie 290x's, if they learned anything from nvidia please let it be "NO WIMPY VRMS ON FLAGSHIP CARDS!"


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

But yeah, it might not be possible for even ftw to beat a 1400+MHz Titan...


----------



## szeged

my best titan can almost hit 1400+ its just barely there but i wanna put an EK block on it again before i push it harder, hydro copper doesnt hit those vrms hard enough imo


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My best one can only do 1315MHz in Valley so far. Thats at 3738MHz memory and 1.3V with LLC disabled...


----------



## Arm3nian

There are 1700+ zombies on hwbot lol


----------



## Jared Pace

some over 1800 too

http://hwbot.org/image/978576.jpg


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Seriously, theres more Titan owners in R9 Amd´s thread than here!


I thought that the R9 thread had an open invitation for the Titan owners to invade, given how often everyone (who does not own a Titan) talks about the Titan in every R9 thread.....lol
I think the Titan owners are merely obliging








It is quite funny to read the last few posts as you would think it was the Titan owner's club without reading the OP...Well, there is not much to talk about the 290x in that thread, since we don't know much anyway,so might as well









@Majin Eric- like your new avatar


----------



## skupples

I'm sad, I should of stuck with my 480's and waited for 290x.

who cares if they were doing ~30-40fps in surround on semi-demanding titles!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I thought that the R9 thread had an open invitation for the Titan owners to invade, given how often everyone (who does not own a Titan) talks about the Titan in every R9 thread.....lol
> I think the Titan owners are merely obliging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite funny to read the last few posts as you would think it was the Titan owner's club without reading the OP...Well, there is not much to talk about the 290x in that thread, since we don't know much anyway,so might as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Majin Eric- like your new avatar


:drum:Beware of the TITAN flood!!!!















This is a hostile takeover!!!! We´re taking over all AMD threads in OCN!!!!
















*All characters appearing in this work are fictitious. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental*


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> :drum:Beware of the TITAN flood!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hostile takeover!!!! We´re taking over all AMD threads in OCN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All characters appearing in this work are fictitious. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental*












Lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

but i have both AMD and Nvidia cards in my two rigs? No room for the neutral customer? just saying.

All this fanboyism for whatever product is stupid, it works for you, great. The companies may be nice like Valve or something, but at the end of the day it's all profits. Although some companies takes that to extremes over simply pleasing their customers (Activision vs Valve, for example)


----------



## Akula

Hmm..

Just flashed my Titan using Skynet's 1006Mhz Core bios.
Was expecting 1.212v although I'm getting no higher than 1.137v all full load.

Anyone?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Just flashed my Titan using Skynet's 1006Mhz Core bios.
> Was expecting 1.212v although I'm getting no higher than 1.137v all full load.
> 
> Anyone?


Did you set voltage with app?


----------



## Swolern

Since BF4 is stated to be optimized for Windows 8 i went ahead and installed 8 (even though i still dont like it for surround) and it uses much more vram use than Win 7. With 7680x1440 Win 8 here is my VRAM use in BF4 beta:

Ultra 0 AA= 3.8GB
Ultra 2xMSAA= 4.2GB
Ultra 4xMSAA= 4.6GB


----------



## szeged

have to wait till monday to get my newest classified 780's arrival, im gonna be so bored waiting for it









btw what benchs do you want to see in the 780vstitan thread im gonna do?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Since BF4 is stated to be optimized for Windows 8 i went ahead and installed 8 (even though i still dont like it for surround) and it uses much more vram use than Win 7. With 7680x1440 Win 8 here is my VRAM use in BF4 beta:
> 
> Ultra 0 AA= 3.8GB
> Ultra 2xMSAA= 4.2GB
> Ultra 4xMSAA= 4.6GB


Utilizing more vram might be a good thing. For example it can load more to reduce stutter.
Try Windows 8.1 also, seems much better and seems to fix the problems that made Windows 8 unusable imo.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Utilizing more vram might be a good thing. For example it can load more to reduce stutter.
> Try Windows 8.1 also, seems much better and seems to fix the problems that made Windows 8 unusable imo.


True. I believe new games geared for the next gen consoles will be utilizing much higher res textures and therefore more vram which is great for us.







On Win 8.0 it looks to me as if the OS is just eating up more resources, but I could be wrong.

I have read their were issues with BF4 beta & Windows 8.1 preview. Have you had any?


----------



## szeged

im hoping more games next gen will look like crysis3 when fully maxed out


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im hoping more games next gen will look like crysis3 when fully maxed out


Tom Clancy BlackLilst looks like Crysis 3


----------



## emett

Loved Blacklist, hadn't play a Splintercell game since the first. Very good looking game too.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> True. I believe new games geared for the next gen consoles will be utilizing much higher res textures and therefore more vram which is great for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Win 8.0 it looks to me as if the OS is just eating up more resources, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I have read their were issues with BF4 beta & Windows 8.1 preview. Have you had any?


Yeah all tasks seem to take up more resources on win 8, at least on the CPU side of things. I haven't tried win 8.1 or bf4 yet as I am waiting for parts to start building my computer, but I would expect to see problems on two relatively unfinished products. Win 8 was terrible on almost all fronts, which is why MS came up with 8.1 (lots and lots of problems to be fixed).

Only way to really test if the game actually needs that much vram is to use cards that have 3gb or 4gb and see if you get the same performance. No way you're going to fill that 6gb on the titan, maybe tripple 4k displays?


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> but i have both AMD and Nvidia cards in my two rigs? No room for the neutral customer? just saying.
> 
> All this fanboyism for whatever product is stupid, it works for you, great. The companies may be nice like Valve or something, but at the end of the day it's all profits. Although some companies takes that to extremes over simply pleasing their customers (Activision vs Valve, for example)


You are doing it wrong!!!

You either have to be one or the other and you are not allowed to be neutral







I am far from a young man and have seen these arguments since the days of the Spectrum vS C64 - Amiga vS Atari - Sega vS Nintendo but since the invention of the internet and more so forums, it has esculated to a point of no return. So many keyboard warriors out there, it is beyond funny. Christ, I was listening to some older music, specifically guitaring and Mark Knopfler was playing money for nothing with Eric Clapton and in the comment section it was filled with "Clapton is the best" and retorts of "Knopfler is far better than Clapton".

No more being neutral and enjoying/liking both.

Ohhhh and I for one welcome our new AMD overlords


----------



## hatlesschimp

I had my 3 way sli titans disabled and I was still running 25 - 30 FPS on 4K with ultra settings and AA set to 4x.


----------



## Gregster

Probably only funny if you are from the UK and have watched Snatch....


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I'll be with you guys soon


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I'll be with you guys soon


Welcome!








PM me if you need any help OC the Titan BEAST!








Anyway you have everything you need in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Haha thanks will do. My company store is currently the cheapest in the UK for the Titan. Not spamming so not going to give a link but i can get them for £623







So i thought i'd get rid of my 660Ti Tri-SLI and get one of these in the Dream Machine.


----------



## skupples

I can't stans the way EVERY SINGLE genre/walk of life/hobby has been invaded we the us vs them non sense. Like in the game industry. People who literally hate people for playing certain games... Its 100% unnecessary & is causing extreme division where none/very little should exist. The same thing is happening in american society... Oh you watch survivor? I HATE YOU!!!!

(I quit watching TV in 2008)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I can't stans the way EVERY SINGLE genre/walk of life/hobby has been invaded we the us vs them non sense. Like in the game industry. People who literally hate people for playing certain games... Its 100% unnecessary & is causing extreme division where none/very little should exist. The same thing is happening in american society... Oh you watch survivor? I HATE YOU!!!!
> 
> (I quit watching TV in 2008)


Its society at its best, if you´re not raised as a free thinker or are allowed to, you´ll eventually follow the trend...
Again makes two of us! stopped watching TV for years now as well...

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Haha thanks will do. My company store is currently the cheapest in the UK for the Titan. Not spamming so not going to give a link but i can get them for £623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i thought i'd get rid of my 660Ti Tri-SLI and get one of these in the Dream Machine.


That´s the price i can get them here as well in euros but not in stores, i get them straight from the importer!








I run tri-monitor 120hz 3240x1920 and im amazed by these cards! You´ll be too!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Dat's a thousand Dolla GPU yall don't even know it.

That "song" splains it all yall


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Dat's a thousand Dolla GPU yall don't even know it


Unfortunately its the europe taxes at their best! couple months ago used to be 999€ = 1354$...








Same price i got on a trip to New York with US airlines, stay for the weekend, bought a titan and came back home...
No comments...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I can't stans the way EVERY SINGLE genre/walk of life/hobby has been invaded we the us vs them non sense. Like in the game industry. People who literally hate people for playing certain games... Its 100% unnecessary & is causing extreme division where none/very little should exist. The same thing is happening in american society... Oh you watch survivor? I HATE YOU!!!!
> 
> (I quit watching TV in 2008)


Every effect has a cause, as in the basic cause and effect principle. The divisions are benefitting someone, and the ones being divided and getting angry are just pawns in some else's chess game. For me its a simple equation...what is my upside by getting angry, and what is my downside? 99.9% of the time getting angry only has a downside (for me anyway), and .1% of the getting angry has an upside only if it is meant to be strategic to shift the leverage of whatever one is trying to accomplish in one's favor.

@ed- short trip to Ny buddy? I am up there quite a bit ( mostly around midtown) , and never run out of things to see and do, not matter how many times i visit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Every effect has a cause, as in the basic cause and effect principle. The divisions are benefitting someone, and the ones being divided and getting angry are just pawns in some else's chess game. For me its a simple equation...what is my upside by getting angry, and what is my downside? 99.9% of the time getting angry only has a downside (for me anyway), and .1% of the getting angry has an upside only if it is meant to be strategic to shift the leverage of whatever one is trying to accomplish in one's favor.
> 
> @ed- short trip to Ny buddy? I am up there quite a bit ( mostly around midtown) , and never run out of things to see and do, not matter how many times i visit.


Really? next time i get up there we can arrange to have a cup of coffee! (Im coffeeholic!!!







) or lunch!
Yap! the big apple is like that, you can never have enough!








Did i mention the New York girls?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Really? next time i get up there we can arrange to have a cup of coffee! (Im coffeeholic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or lunch!
> Yap! the big apple is like that, you can never have enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Coffee? nah... plenty of great bars to hangout, a drink might be a better choice with some cigars


----------



## Evange

We should have a titan owners club gathering...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep, every other week ... but, traveling gets old after a while and it is not as glamorous as some may think
> 
> Coffee? nah... plenty of great bars to hangout, a drink might be a better choice with some cigars


Sounds like a plan!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> We should have a titan owners club gathering...


Did you know i was thinking just that?
it would be fun!


----------



## provost

You got my vote.








As long it's somewhere cool, and fun!


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> Sigh, I'm beginning to think my entrance into the world of Titan ownership has begun with a scam. No correspondence from the the eBay seller for going on a week. Meanwhile the Korean monitor I ordered from eBay arrived in two days -- amazing.
> 
> Maybe this is a sign that I should wait for the 290X.


Another Ebay Buyer Protection success story - they refunded all of my money about a day after I escalated my case.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I'll be with you guys soon


Welcome to the World's fastest Dinosaur club!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> We should have a titan owners club gathering...


Bwaaaahahahhahaa, epicness @ it's finest... We should all dress up like Linus in his Avatar...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Welcome to the World's fastest Dinosaur club!
> Bwaaaahahahhahaa, epicness @ it's finest... We should all dress up like Linus in his Avatar...


Specially the monocule and the mou"stache"!
Someone will like the idea!!!!






















Right thestache?


----------



## skupples

Must stroke chin every 3-5 minutes to qualify.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> We should have a titan owners club gathering...


LOL, that would be fun!


----------



## djriful




----------



## Akula

Aright guys, new to the Titan club so i need some advice.

Best bios going around?
Is their a benefit on the Titan disabling Boost?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Aright guys, new to the Titan club so i need some advice.
> 
> Best bios going around?
> Is their a benefit on the Titan disabling Boost?


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16482

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16439

See Ed The wolf King Razor's sig for all things titan.

yes, boost is silly.

The benefit of disabling boost is in the eye of the beholder. Depends what you wanna do with your card.

Let me be the first, and last person to say it... put yo rig in yo sig.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Aright guys, new to the Titan club so i need some advice.
> 
> Best bios going around?
> Is their a benefit on the Titan disabling Boost?


Welcome to T.O.C. Titan Owners Club or as our valued Overclock member Skupples likes to say: "The Fastest Dinosaurs on Earth" (Sorry Skupp changed your title a bit!







)
In my SIG, from my Little Brother SKyn3t! Choose your poison core speed!








The benefit is no throttling and steady OC speeds!
You have the complete "Assault Kit" in my SIG! All the OC tools!








Any doubt or problem just drop me a PM!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Gregster

Are Origin PC quite popular in the US? It seems that with them choosing not to sell AMD GPU's anymore, it has kicked up a right fuss and accusations.


----------



## Panther Al

Amongst the crowd here? Not so much, we all typically build our own. But, that said, for those that wants high end units that don't want to, or can't, build one of their own, they have a decent name, and are one of the larger - or at least most visible - companies building these kind of rigs. The rig I am on now is my first build since windows 95 days, and before I decided to get back into building my own I was debating between them and Falcon NW.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Are Origin PC quite popular in the US? It seems that with them choosing not to sell AMD GPU's anymore, it has kicked up a right fuss and accusations.


I have never even heard of them, if that tells you anything...










It has taken over 2 hours to download directX... Directly from MS of course... They must be hosting that massive piece of legislation that is currently being DDOS'd by 50,000,000+ botnetted PC's.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Are Origin PC quite popular in the US? It seems that with them choosing not to sell AMD GPU's anymore, it has kicked up a right fuss and accusations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Amongst the crowd here? Not so much, we all typically build our own. But, that said, for those that wants high end units that don't want to, or can't, build one of their own, they have a decent name, and are one of the larger - or at least most visible - companies building these kind of rigs. The rig I am on now is my first build since windows 95 days, and before I decided to get back into building my own I was debating between them and Falcon NW.


I have never bought PC´s from any company, always built my own rigs since pentium 90 back in 1995/96 IIRC...








The way i see it is if you build it you learn, the more you learn the better experience you have and better hardware you buy! in a good "vicious" circle so to speak!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have never even heard of them, if that tells you anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has taken over 2 hours to download directX... Directly from MS of course... *They must be hosting that massive piece of legislation that is currently being DDOS'd by 50,000,000+ botnetted PC's*.


----------



## qiplayer

Today I by mistake touched the dvi connector and the monitor turned all off, I'm running 3 titans with surround, I then restarted about 5 times with black screen and nothing else, then attaching only one screen I cud go back in windows but no way to run the 3 screens, so I reinstalled drivers. As I still cudnt boot the 3 screens together, decided to make a bios reset by turning off psu and touching the 2 little pin on the mobo with a screwdriver.
Well, restarting didnt make else than a 0.2seconds fan start and the system turned off again, after 1,5 hours of trying I can say my thermaltake 1475w psu broke again. Its the second time.

And I just wanted to go online and play a bit of crysis2. No more not less, but I ended without my pc.

Sent from my iphone

I hope your day went better, before this I just delayed the appointement to sell my old car to a not more specified therm, actually I was lucky to have found a buyer and now I hope he still buys it. The delay was to see a friend of mine whit wich I fought.

Now I have nightshift I work in a callcenter of a phone company. Recieve calls of customer angry for nothing, should I explain how did my day started?

Cant wait to disassemble and reasseble the halft of my pc to stay 1 month without psu.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Today I by mistake touched the dvi connector and the monitor turned all off, I'm running 3 titans with surround, I then restarted about 5 times with black screen and nothing else, then attaching only one screen I cud go back in windows but no way to run the 3 screens, so I reinstalled drivers. As I still cudnt boot the 3 screens together, decided to make a bios reset by turning off psu and touching the 2 little pin on the mobo with a screwdriver.
> Well, restarting didnt make else than a 0.2seconds fan start and the system turned off again, after 1,5 hours of trying I can say my thermaltake 1475w psu broke again. Its the second time.
> 
> And I just wanted to go online and play a bit of crysis2. No more not less, but I ended without my pc.
> 
> Sent from my iphone
> 
> I hope your day went better, before this I just delayed the appointement to sell my old car to a not more specified therm, actually I was lucky to have found a buyer and now I hope he still buys it. The delay was to see a friend of mine whit wich I fought.
> 
> Now I have nightshift I work in a callcenter of a phone company. Recieve calls of customer angry for nothing, should I explain how did my day started?
> 
> Cant wait to disassemble and reasseble the halft of my pc to stay 1 month without psu.


That sucks!
Good luck on your disassemble and reassemble!
Im on the graveyard shift too! i know how it feels!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

I finished my desk today!



oops, thought i was posting in build log. owellz.


----------



## szeged

looks good, my favorite part is the leg fan


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> looks good, my favorite part is the leg fan

















My tower is currently under the desk due to being too lazy to buy correct length DVI cables... So, the fan is down there to keep my legs nice and cool...

Also, 4 hours spent downloading & installing directX on my bulldozer sli 480 tower. Still goin! Might be 5 hours.

Good lord, my post count to rep ratio is TERRIBLE, need to spend some time giving back I guess.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tower is currently under the desk due to being too lazy to buy correct length DVI cables... So, the fan is down there to keep my legs nice and cool...
> 
> Also, 4 hours spent downloading & installing directX on my bulldozer sli 480 tower. Still goin! Might be 5 hours.
> 
> Good lord, my post count to rep ratio is TERRIBLE, need to spend some time giving back I guess.


stop been lazy and go loose some weight and get the desk fix, if you can bend yourself to get the tower from underneath.









just mess with ya

about Rep
give it to the guy from #post #16095


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I finished my desk today!
> 
> 
> 
> oops, thought i was posting in build log. owellz.


It ok, nice setup, the debezell went well i see! good job!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tower is currently under the desk due to being too lazy to buy correct length DVI cables... So, the fan is down there to keep my legs nice and cool...
> 
> Also, 4 hours spent downloading & installing directX on my bulldozer sli 480 tower. Still goin! Might be 5 hours.
> 
> Good lord, my post count to rep ratio is TERRIBLE, need to spend some time giving back I guess.


Dont sweat! ill give you +1 because youre a nice guy and help out and you got a nice setup with a leg fan!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> stop been lazy and go loose some weight and get the desk fix, if you can bend yourself to get the tower from underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just mess with ya
> 
> about Rep
> give it to the guy from #post #16095


XD... I'm trying to keep my 32 waste pants on!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I finished my desk today!
> 
> 
> 
> oops, thought i was posting in build log. owellz.


A fellow leg fan owner! It's amazing how much heat the casing can radiate sometimes!


----------



## skupples

My bulldozer sli 480 still has this tower beat. Even @ max heat dump.


----------



## Shogon

I wonder what pricing Nvidia will set for the Titan, since they announced that and drops on the 780's, 770's.

Hope not too low







I ended up going back to SLI from TRI-SLI since my games tend to prefer single cards, and somewhat SLI. TRI didn't help as much as I thought, so I'm planning on selling this Titan next week sometime. If anyone is interested gimme a pm, I've been sick the past week so I'll do my best to respond quickly.

Now that I'm back to 2 cards and my 4930k, I think I'm going to use the softmod again.


----------



## hueys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I wonder what pricing Nvidia will set for the Titan, since they announced that and drops on the 780's, 770's.
> 
> Hope not too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up going back to SLI from TRI-SLI since my games tend to prefer single cards, and somewhat SLI. TRI didn't help as much as I thought, so I'm planning on selling this Titan next week sometime. If anyone is interested gimme a pm, I've been sick the past week so I'll do my best to respond quickly.
> 
> Now that I'm back to 2 cards and my 4930k, I think I'm going to use the softmod again.


When will these price drops take place?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I wonder what pricing Nvidia will set for the Titan, since they announced that and drops on the 780's, 770's.
> 
> Hope not too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up going back to SLI from TRI-SLI since my games tend to prefer single cards, and somewhat SLI. TRI didn't help as much as I thought, so I'm planning on selling this Titan next week sometime. If anyone is interested gimme a pm, I've been sick the past week so I'll do my best to respond quickly.
> 
> Now that I'm back to 2 cards and my 4930k, I think I'm going to use the softmod again.


Who said titan price is dropping? I could always use a fourth...







Can already get used under warranty for almost 700$. Ebay is 1/10 success rate with titans it seems though.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Who said titan price is dropping? I could always use a fourth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can already get used under warranty for almost 700$. Ebay is 1/10 success rate with titans it seems though.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1431694/wccf-nvidia-planning-price-cuts-for-geforce-gtx-titan-geforce-gtx-780-and-geforce-gtx-770


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431694/wccf-nvidia-planning-price-cuts-for-geforce-gtx-titan-geforce-gtx-780-and-geforce-gtx-770


Awesome! Time to go SLI... but I need to get a 3770k too. Darn it!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Awesome! Time to go SLI... but I need to get a 3770k too. Darn it!


Beautiful! By the time maxwell refresher comes around this level of performance will be ~500!!!!!! That means my next investment purchase needs to be better panels.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Beautiful! By the time maxwell refresher comes around this level of performance will be ~500!!!!!! That means my next investment purchase needs to be better panels.


The only match for quad titans would be tripple or penta 4k displays


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Beautiful! By the time maxwell refresher comes around this level of performance will be ~500!!!!!! That means my next investment purchase needs to be better panels.


Yeah Titans will last us for quite some time... unless AMD manages to pull off a shocker.


----------



## szeged

Even if the 290x turns out good, titans will still be amazing


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Even if the 290x turns out good, titans will still be amazing


And have a name that will make them legendary. In 30 years, people will remember the Titans!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> And have a name that will make them legendary. In 30 years, people will remember the Titans!


Yeah, the first graphics card without numbers in its name!


----------



## szeged

ati rage fury maxx


----------



## Aftermath2006

if they do drop the price of Titan i may pick up a third for my new upgrade build in the 900d


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yeah, the first graphics card without numbers in its name!


Your signature looks just like mine. Did we copy each other? lol


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> if they do drop the price of Titan i may pick up a third for my new upgrade build in the 900d


Yea, I have been thinking about this myself!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Your signature looks just like mine. Did we copy each other? lol


I don't think my specs can compare to yours.


----------



## lajgnd

Just moved into my new apartment and need cash for furnishings... Tried to sell my Titan on Amazon, and it sold, but then I cancelled... Really got scared thinking about all of the precautions I would have to take to ensure I had proof in case the buyer tried to scam me and say I shipped it broken, etc. Same thing happened with another device I sold on eBay, but it didn't really sink in until the Titan sold and I was face to face with the potential of losing almost a thousand dollars.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Just moved into my new apartment and need cash for furnishings... Tried to sell my Titan on Amazon, and it sold, but then I cancelled... Really got scared thinking about all of the precautions I would have to take to ensure I had proof in case the buyer tried to scam me and say I shipped it broken, etc. Same thing happened with another device I sold on eBay, but it didn't really sink in until the Titan sold and I was face to face with the potential of losing almost a thousand dollars.


i know that feeling, i gotta sell a 780 classy but i really dont wanna do it on ebay since its so easy for people to blow them up or break them and then blame the seller.


----------



## cdoublejj

_*Hypothetically*_ what would happen if i paired a Titan, GTX780 or GTX770 with an OCed Q9550 (w/ DDR3) @ 1200x1600. would it run worse than a gtx480? (Hypothetically)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So right now I got 3 660tis in tri sli And I'm about to switch to the titan which would you say produces higher fps at 1920x1080 and 5760x1080


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i know that feeling, i gotta sell a 780 classy but i really dont wanna do it on ebay since its so easy for people to blow them up or break them and then blame the seller.


Ebay needs to address it's policies. I think they even realize they have a HUUUGE number of Video card customer protection cases...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So right now I got 3 660tis in tri sli And I'm about to switch to the titan which would you say produces higher fps at 1920x1080 and 5760x1080


That's a good one... Hmmm.... I'm going to guess 3 660's> 1 titan @ 1080P.... & probably @ 3x1080p as well... unless they are 2gig, then you are probably hittting the wall often... I know I did on my 670's.


----------



## szeged

ebay needs to leave their policies from 1998 behind and realize people on the internet learned how to lie really fast.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> _*Hypothetically*_ what would happen if i paired a Titan, GTX780 or GTX770 with an OCed Q9550 (w/ DDR3) @ 1200x1600. would it run worse than a gtx480? (Hypothetically)


No, it wouldnt but it would be a waste of money not to get the proper performance unless you plan on upgrade later, but still if its the case its better to wait for lower prices when you get your new rig dont you agree?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

hmmm... Went to go order an EVGA Dark... Sold out, everywhere.... Omen? OR badass mobo?

It's on tigerdirect, but is 465$... LOL, nothx. Tigerdirect has done nothing but go down hill since acquisition of compusa.

Amazon has them!!! HRrm... Here we go, i'm not waiting for RIVE:BE...


----------



## skupples

WOAH, i just noticed my 480's have PCB temp monitoring... Why don't me titties have this?!


----------



## jlynd1111

What are the fees for selling on amazon?


----------



## hueys

I think its like 8% for electronics


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Yeah Titans will last us for quite some time... unless AMD manages to pull off a shocker.


A card that is 5-10% faster for 600$???

Remember the titan is bottlenecked by the powerlimit and by the boost2: when more power is needed the card downcloacks.


----------



## Panther Al

People keep saying the same: based on *no* benches whatsoever that have been proven to be factual, they say the 290x is faster... And then they ignore the 1000+ posts in this thread that go about the very easy way to bypass those limits in what, a few minutes?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> People keep saying the same: based on *no* benches whatsoever that have been proven to be factual, they say the 290x is faster... And then they ignore the 1000+ posts in this thread that go about the very easy way to bypass those limits in what, a few minutes?


The 290x will have more active cores, and probably not at all such a restrictive power limit








Nothing more and nothing less


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmmm... Went to go order an EVGA Dark... Sold out, everywhere.... Omen? OR badass mobo?
> 
> It's on tigerdirect, but is 465$... LOL, nothx. Tigerdirect has done nothing but go down hill since acquisition of compusa.
> 
> Amazon has them!!! HRrm... Here we go, i'm not waiting for RIVE:BE...


Why aren't you waiting? Isn't there like 20 days left?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> A card that is 5-10% faster for 600$???
> 
> Remember the titan is bottlenecked by the powerlimit and by the boost2: when more power is needed the card downcloacks.


lol who runs stock bios on a titan?

290x won't be 600 for at least a year.

5+1+1 power phase... Nuff said.

Y'all have come to the wrong place to try and make your selves feel better with half truths and fallacy


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> A card that is 5-10% faster for 600$???
> 
> Remember the titan is bottlenecked by the powerlimit and by the boost2: when more power is needed the card downcloacks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> People keep saying the same: based on *no* benches whatsoever that have been proven to be factual, they say the 290x is faster... And then they ignore the 1000+ posts in this thread that go about the very easy way to bypass those limits in what, a few minutes?


IMHO it wont be faster than Titan and wont be a good OC´er either with 5+1+1 VRM´s and the heat produced will be a problem as usual with AMD!
And lets not start talking about crossfire, frametime and drivers!








I can be wrong about this but good luck beating my crap ASIC 69% [email protected]/7000mhz mem!
Most of the Titans in this thread can get close and above 1300mhz with the mods avaliable!
So no one should be worried about no xxx290xxx cards, if they turn out to be good, its good news meaning the 780 will drop in price, if not, we will still be here!








Our cards are exceptional once overclocked!
"You can take that to the Bank!"










Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Why aren't you waiting? Isn't there like 20 days left?


22 zomg zomg zomg

5+1+1 power phase!!!!! Old cards don't get slower when new ones pop off... Anyone who owns a titan simply needs to come here to double its performance.

Oh and uhhh... we have whole thread to Debate this and they are not called TOC. Unless you are an owner go debate some where else.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 22 zomg zomg zomg
> 
> 5+1+1 power phase!!!!! Old cards don't get slower when new ones pop off... Anyone who owns a titan simply needs to come here to double its performance.
> 
> Oh and uhhh... we have whole thread to Debate this and they are not called TOC. Unless you are an owner go debate some where else.


You're drunk right?


----------



## skupples

don't go twisting up my words I am in no way shape or form condoning a 1000 dollar purchase once the 290X is out. I'm simply pointing out the facts which most people seem to be ignoring like you know changing the BIOS on your Titan to get rid of boost and to get rid of throttling. pretty much every card o clock to 1300 hurts or higher 290 X will most definitely be a much more user friendly card compared to the Titans. it will most likely not overclocked very well either.

Don't text n drive use speech to txt

Noim at work. Close though.

anyone who thinks 290x is going to drop @600$ is drunk/high/ using a different currency then usd


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok its official! We wrecked all R9 threads like a giant wave!








The last one i saw the main subject was not the R9 but facebook and beer!


















Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok its official! We wrecked all R9 threads like a giant wave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one i saw the main subject was not the R9 but facebook and beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


God we are such fanboy's, blind, logic-less fan boyzzzz...

Or wait... I think 90% of our arguments are 100% rooted in fact. But then again, allot of these people are only on their 1st or 2nd GPU... They don't see logic & hardware, they see red vs green.

LOL... you were not kidding... Beer & facebook.

I feel bad for raining on that kids parade about facebook earlier, but my rep doesn't.

What are grounds for revoked rep besides fake account +1's?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok its official! We wrecked all R9 threads like a giant wave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one i saw the main subject was not the R9 but facebook and beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I noticed that as well, lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> God we are such fanboy's, blind, logic-less fan boyzzzz...
> 
> Or wait... I think 90% of our arguments are 100% rooted in fact. But then again, allot of these people are only on their 1st or 2nd GPU... They don't see logic & hardware, they see red vs green.
> 
> LOL... you were not kidding... Beer & facebook.
> 
> I feel bad for raining on that kids parade about facebook earlier, but my rep doesn't.
> 
> What are grounds for revoked rep besides fake account +1's?


I saw that you were an Anti Social outcast lol - Glad you put that fool in place I was laughing the whole time.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> A card that is 5-10% faster for 600$???
> 
> Remember the titan is bottlenecked by the powerlimit and by the boost2: when more power is needed the card downcloacks.


Dude, leave this thread. Those arguments might have worked earlier in February, but not now. BTW Titan with stock bios is still a monster.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What are grounds for revoked rep besides fake account +1's?


Giving numerous reps to one member over a short period of time, exchanging reps for the sake of raising rep counts, and asking for reps, particularly for the sake of gaining access to the For Sale and Wanted forums are all violations of the rules.

Reputation Defined


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, take it easy guys. I personally hope the 290X is a strong competitor to the 780/Titan just because it alwys works out best for us consumers when there is balance between AMD and Nvidia. Too much one-sidedness and we end up with $1k Titans which isn't good news for anybody (well, in a way I enjoy the high prices because it creates exclusivity but that's not very politically correct of me)...


----------



## Evange

The only thing that 290x can compete against Titan is the price. The specs speak for themselves. 6 billion transistors VS 7.1 billion transistors.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its not that simple. Architecture comes into play here (not to mention that one of the SMX units in GK110 is disabled on Titan). Still, it would be a significant achievement for AMD if (and its a big "if") they were able to compete with a chip like GK110 with a smaller chip like Hawaii on the same process...


----------



## skupples

Hey man, Hawaii's core performance could be insane!

I missed out... Has info like that been released? Or are people still going off of the speculative reviews?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Giving numerous reps to one member over a short period of time, exchanging reps for the sake of raising rep counts, and asking for reps, particularly for the sake of gaining access to the For Sale and Wanted forums are all violations of the rules.
> 
> Reputation Defined


Thanks alan! I can say to 100% certainty i have done none of those things! Got my store access the legit way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, take it easy guys. I personally hope the 290X is a strong competitor to the 780/Titan just because it alwys works out best for us consumers when there is balance between AMD and Nvidia. Too much one-sidedness and we end up with $1k Titans which isn't good news for anybody (well, in a way I enjoy the high prices because it creates exclusivity but that's not very politically correct of me)...


I have been saying it the whole time... The 1300mhz titan level of performance needs to be ~500$ in my mind... AMD need's a win, so they can put a swift kick in the ass of the every so cocky Nvidia. The instant announcement of price drops tell's me nvidia is slightly worried. Nv needs to drop the Titan price to ~800$, 780 to 600$. The estimated price drops put forth by that videocardz article tell's me NV thinks 290x>780, and that's why they may be dropping the price to below that of a 290x... Who know's, the rules for the GPU war have obviously changed this time around.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol who runs stock bios on a titan?
> 
> 290x won't be 600 for at least a year.
> 
> 5+1+1 power phase... Nuff said.
> 
> Y'all have come to the wrong place to try and make your selves feel better with half truths and fallacy


Make myself feel better? Wrong place? Are you the boss?? Amd stated that the r9-290x will be 600$, they wanna sell and it has fully sense. Its a launch price.
You are right amd must work on drivers. Its the reason I have nvidia cards (even if titans give more troubles that gtx680, read my post a few pages back).
Anyway amd will launch at 600 or a bit more until there is a good awayability and the +100 people pay to have nvidia gtx780 cards are a normal price difference. If these perform the same.
If amd wants to attack, they will go down to 500, and nvidia will come down with the prices.

- - - - - - - - - -

By the way a few days ago I set the graphics to the maximum on BF3 and had this warning



Any idea on what happend??

And I don't know if it happens to you too, sometime playing crysis2 on 5900x1080 I have a low performance warning and windows wants to disable aero.
But the ram in use is only 4-5gb of 16, and vram in use is 1,9gb of 6.
What happens? Is windows crazy? Any idea?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Make myself feel better? Wrong place? Are you the boss?? Amd stated that the r9-290x will be 600$, they wanna sell and it has fully sense. Its a launch price.
> You are right amd must work on drivers. Its the reason I have nvidia cards (even if titans give more troubles that gtx680, read my post a few pages back).
> Anyway amd will launch at 600 or a bit more until there is a good awayability and the +100 people pay to have nvidia gtx780 cards are a normal price difference. If these perform the same.
> If amd wants to attack, they will go down to 500, and nvidia will come down with the prices.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> By the way a few days ago I set the graphics to the maximum on BF3 and had this warning
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea on what happend??
> 
> And I don't know if it happens to you too, sometime playing crysis2 on 5900x1080 I have a low performance warning and windows wants to disable aero.
> But the ram in use is only 4-5gb of 16, and vram in use is 1,9gb of 6.
> What happens? Is windows crazy? Any idea?


That message in my experience has nothing to do with memory. Probably because your card is unstable.

Let me add: BF3 is just a broken game overall. When I had my 690s and updated them to some drivers, forgot which, I basically could not play BF3. It crashed on startup, or it gave me that message. It had nothing to do with system or video ram. I took off my overclock and it worked. Weird thing is, my cards were 100% stable on everything, and BF3 isn't even that demanding compared to the benchmarks I ran for stability. Broken game man.


----------



## skupples

I haven't had the windows aero prompt come up ever since upgrading my PSU. Are you on Titans? If so, get off of the stock bios ASAP.

I have personally never seen that exact screen with any of my keplar cards, and iv'e tried allot of them.(used to be buddies with a COMPUSA manager, until he got fired for his practices) are you creating a memory leak some how?

I must of missed the announcement when AMD said 290X would be 600$ @ launch, but it would explain the extreme price drop supposedly in the works for 780. On the other hand, Neweggs 729USD price cant be over 100$'s off from the actual price can it? Who know's... It will be extremely interesting to see in two weeks. Depending on how things go & the pricing I may pickup the a 290 or 280 just to toy around with. *Either way, I truly hope AMD can kick Nvidia right in the wallet. Some one needs to knock them off of the high horse they are currently riding on. More competition between the makers = better product & easier on our wallets.*
ahh, here it is

290x in full detail, besides price

The only driver issue left according to them, is crossfire+eyefinity, which will hopefully be retroactively resolved for 7xxx series @ R9 launch.

ewwww, even AMD is going the "boost clock" route. That makes me sad.

*& no, i'm not the boss. Just a bit rude some times.*

Good night TOC... Only a few days away from being the "Dinosaur's owner's Club"


----------



## Bull56

Hey anyone can help me to get the engineering bios running ob my 3x Titans?
If i flash the bios on one or all cards my system is very unstable and crashes every time and sometimes also before windows starts -.-

Who can help me to solve my problem with the Engineering BIOS?

My System :
Intel Core [email protected] 4,8Ghz
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
3x GTX Titan
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2666 16GB
Enermax Platimax 1500W

I hope you can help me :b

Cheers Bull56


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Hey anyone can help me to get the engineering bios running ob my 3x Titans?
> If i flash the bios on one or all cards my system is very unstable and crashes every time and sometimes also before windows starts -.-
> 
> Who can help me to solve my problem with the Engineering BIOS?
> 
> My System :
> Intel Core [email protected] 4,8Ghz
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> 3x GTX Titan
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2666 16GB
> Enermax Platimax 1500W
> 
> I hope you can help me :b
> 
> Cheers Bull56


Why not try SKYN3T bios? You can download the flash tool and BIOS from OccamRazor Sig.


----------



## Bull56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Why not try SKYN3T bios? You can download the flash tool and BIOS from OccamRazor Sig.


I already flashed the skynet BIOS and it works fine and overclocking the 3 Titans to 1200MHz @1,212V is possible...

But tuesday my 4. Titans +4x Watercoolers will arrive and I wat to push the limits









Cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> Hey anyone can help me to get the engineering bios running ob my 3x Titans?
> If i flash the bios on one or all cards my system is very unstable and crashes every time and sometimes also before windows starts -.-
> 
> Who can help me to solve my problem with the Engineering BIOS?
> 
> My System :
> Intel Core [email protected] 4,8Ghz
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> 3x GTX Titan
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2666 16GB
> Enermax Platimax 1500W
> 
> I hope you can help me :b
> 
> Cheers Bull56


Skyn3t bios is the best and solves your problems and IMHO is better than the engineering bios!
You got everything in my SIG! From the bios to the MOD tools by Skyn3t and Zawarudo!
Knock yourself out!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Why not try SKYN3T bios? You can download the flash tool and BIOS from OccamRazor Sig.


Right on Bro!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I already flashed the skynet BIOS and it works fine and overclocking the 3 Titans to 1200MHz @1,212V is possible...
> 
> But tuesday my 4. Titans +4x Watercoolers will arrive and I wat to push the limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Push away with Skyn3t´s bios!








And if you ask nicely my Brother Skyn3t might get you a special bios for performance...
and by the way you should get IMHO one more PSU, high clocks on the Titan can get you (With Skyn3ts bios of course) close to 500W each Titan... times 4... See where im going with this?
Can get 2 PSU´s running at the same time with his: http://www.add2psu.com/store/cart/
Even with 350W each you are pushing the PSU´s limits not counting with the x79 platform with a 6-core cpu OC....








Very nice RIG! so click in my SIG: "HOW TO PUT YOUR RIG INTO YOUR SIG" as well! Its very important!










Cheers

Ed


----------



## Ftimster

Hi guys I should know the answer to this but just got my three titans and water blocks put back together and what is the best stress test out rite now for testing my system looping or whatever just want to stress for a good amount of time watch temps ext......thanks peeps


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Hi guys I should know the answer to this but just got my three titans and water blocks put back together and what is the best stress test out rite now for testing my system looping or whatever just want to stress for a good amount of time watch temps ext......thanks peeps


For cpu/ram: Prime95 custom blend

For gpu: Far Cry 3, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider 2013, 3dMark Firestrike


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, it wouldnt but it would be a waste of money not to get the proper performance unless you plan on upgrade later, but still if its the case its better to wait for lower prices when you get your new rig dont you agree?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


not so hypothetical what about a GTX760 or a price drop 770?


----------



## djriful

Next year I can still yell at people: "My TITAN is still better than your GTX870 or your GTX960!!!" *nodss*


----------



## szeged

i hope the 880 is amazing, but if not, ill be stickin it out with titans for another year


----------



## Bloodbath

I couldn't help myself I just bought a third Titan


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So excuse my ignorance but why is it better to mod the bios from stock ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So excuse my ignorance but why is it better to mod the bios from stock ?


higher power target/voltages, less throttling. more overclocking headroom, more performance:thumb:


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

just want to give you a heads up. i decided to install to install newest beta drivers today (331.40) and they are working great with my single titan. also it seems they are more overclocking friendly. here is a screen what I can do with them:



(its after hour of playing witcher 2)

anyone else experienced this ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> just want to give you a heads up. i decided to install to install newest beta drivers today (331.40) and they are working great with my single titan. also it seems they are more overclocking friendly. here is a screen what I can do with them:
> 
> 
> 
> (its after hour of playing witcher 2)
> 
> anyone else experienced this ?


I installed the lastes Beta driver today as well, and while playing Splinter Cell Blacklist, frames were below 100 and sometimes dipped in the 60s. with gpu usage around 50%. Went back to 327.23 and frames are consistently above 160. gpu usage at 96%. super smooth gameplay. I didn't bother trying it with other games, just gonna skip this beta at least until I'm done with splinter cell, which shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## lyx

So it doesnt look really that great - i would say i'm suprised by amazing 2600k physic score but not by card alone.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I couldn't help myself I just bought a third Titan


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx*
> 
> 
> 
> So it doesnt look really that great - i would say i'm suprised by amazing 2600k physic score but not by card alone.


CPU bottleneck!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> CPU bottleneck!


5ghz 2600K...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> CPU bottleneck!


@ 5.0?? 2600K is still a beast
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 5ghz 2600K...


Alatar beats me to it!


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*


Thanks dude I managed to snag an ex display 3 month Gigabyte Titan for $900 AUD. just gotta test it and slap an XSPC Razor block and backplate on it and OC the hell out of it


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Dammit i hate waiting for things. Got the Titan . The Board the ram and the cpu. I just want to play. Got to wait 2 days for the 500GB SSD but won't be long i guess


----------



## ChronoBodi

was the Titan stock boost clock like around 980-1000 mhz? it only seems if you set core offset to 80-110 Mhz, it boosts to 1110 mhz.

160 mhz core offset makes it go to 1176 mhz?


----------



## Ricey20

it depends what your GPU's default stock boost is at. These GPUs have diff stock boosts (one of mine does 985, the other 1000+), then the offset adds to the boost.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> was the Titan stock boost clock like around 980-1000 mhz? it only seems if you set core offset to 80-110 Mhz, it boosts to 1110 mhz.
> 
> 160 mhz core offset makes it go to 1176 mhz?


Every card is different in boost speeds. I had one that goes up to 1050, another 1024 or something around that, and the crappy one to 980 or whatever it is lol. Once you add the volts (on the stock bios) it also raises the boost speed by 13 MHz I think.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So whats a good OC ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So whats a good OC ?


depends on your voltage... If you can push 1200hz stable in farcry 3 under stock voltage, you have one badass clocker.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So whats a good OC ?


Like skupples said it depends on the voltage, plus every chip is inherently different. I say if you can get 1.1 GHz on a Titan, game stable, you are pretty good. I wish I was like some people on this thread, 1200 + for games lol, seemed like when I had 1 monitor it was easy getting close to 1200 MHz, now with Surround I'll need the extra voltage from the softmod otherwise black screen







.

I've left my cards at 1110 MHz because any higher and every game crashes after 30 or so minutes, even with 1.212v. Maybe with more voltage I can do it, but I don't know how much an extra 100 MHz would add into frames, and if the added voltage is worth it.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Ah cool thanks. I used to run 1175mhz on my 1st 660Ti so heres hoping. Is there a guide/thread for voltages/clocks for overclocking on a titan?


----------



## Bloodbath

Both my Titans at stock voltage run one at 1200 and the other 1189 game stable forever.







hoping third one is a good clocker too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Ah cool thanks. I used to run 1175mhz on my 1st 660Ti so heres hoping. Is there a guide/thread for voltages/clocks for overclocking on a titan?


Not that I know of... you could look @ the unigine thread, but those only show clock speeds.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Ah cool thanks. I used to run 1175mhz on my 1st 660Ti so heres hoping. Is there a guide/thread for voltages/clocks for overclocking on a titan?


No guides but as rule of the thumb you can do this:
Assuming you have the *volt mod* installed and *Skyn3t´s vbios*, if not refer to stock voltages!
Crank your voltage to the max (if youre on air dont go above 1,225v + LLC disabled= 1.250v with 100% fan) if youre on water go up to 1,35v but dont let temps go above 70C to be on the safe side on the VRM´s!
Keep increasing the core clock to see where it takes you, when you find the sweet spot between voltage and core clock, go for the memory!
You´ll find everything you need in my SIG!
Any doubt or trouble drop me a PM!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

it arrives...

time to get the test rig set up to compare


----------



## szeged

it arrives...

time to get the test rig set up to compare











btw those of you that wanted a 2 way/3way evga sli badge, ill be giving one away soon


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it arrives...
> 
> time to get the test rig set up to compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw those of you that wanted a 2 way/3way evga sli badge, ill be giving one away soon


Very nice!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it arrives...
> 
> time to get the test rig set up to compare


Indeed very nice!


















szeged, ive solved my Dark Souls problems with a new DSfix2.2/patch 1.2/DSmouse fix 1.0.2.0, now i have smooth [email protected]!








If you want the files i can send them to you!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No guides but as rule of the thumb you can do this:
> Assuming you have the *volt mod* installed and *Skyn3t´s vbios*, if not refer to stock voltages!
> Crank your voltage to the max (if youre on air dont go above 1,225v + LLC disabled= 1.250v with 100% fan) if youre on water go up to 1,35v but dont let temps go above 70C to be on the safe side on the VRM´s!
> Keep increasing the core clock to see where it takes you, when you find the sweet spot between voltage and core clock, go for the memory!
> You´ll find everything you need in my SIG!
> Any doubt or trouble drop me a PM!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks mate

I see there is 2 Mods SKYN3T TITAN VBIOS 928MHZ and SKYN3T TITAN VBIOS 1006MHZ. Whats the difference. Im running on air as i really dont trust myself to fit a fully watercooled system properly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> I see there is 2 Mods SKYN3T TITAN VBIOS 928MHZ and SKYN3T TITAN VBIOS 1006MHZ. Whats the difference. Im running on air as i really dont trust myself to fit a fully watercooled system properly.


Just the core clock speed, the rest is the same:

skyn3-vBios-928

Base core clock 928Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
Max fan speed adjustable to 100%

WC is simpler than it looks!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> szeged, ive solved my Dark Souls problems with a new DSfix2.2/patch 1.2/DSmouse fix 1.0.2.0, now i have smooth [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the files i can send them to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


would definitely love to have the fileds Ed, i tried to play dark souls again today on all three monitors and almost had a stroke at how bad it was, so i cut it back to just 1 2560x1440 monitor and it was still horrible.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> would definitely love to have the fileds Ed, i tried to play dark souls again today on all three monitors and almost had a stroke at how bad it was, so i cut it back to just 1 2560x1440 monitor and it was still horrible.


Ill send you the files with a detailed explanation on how i did it and the .ini changes as well in a couple of minutes!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## qiplayer

I changed psu to a silverstone 1500. After the driver crash system still doesnt post.
I cud enter the bios once and load optimized defaults. But after restart it doesnt enter the bios. I fear something is wrong with the motherboard..









Now I keep on trying. Nowone alse has patience like a pc user


----------



## skupples

Have you removed the CPU and checked your pins?


----------



## szeged

Leak testing the new classy







the little pci bracket that you screw onto the case for support was all bent up, hope the rest of the card is fine.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Have you removed the CPU and checked your pins?


No I didn't touch the cpu. Wich pins? You mean if all the connector of the psu are well attached?
Now I try with only one gpu.

(If you are not the boss you probably are very near to it







)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> szeged, ive solved my Dark Souls problems with a new DSfix2.2/patch 1.2/DSmouse fix 1.0.2.0, now i have smooth [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the files i can send them to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


A fellow Dark Souls player! Let me know if you need any help with the bosses! You can always summon me if needed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Leak testing the new classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the little pci bracket that you screw onto the case for support was all bent up, hope the rest of the card is fine.


You got PM!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> A fellow Dark Souls player! Let me know if you need any help with the bosses! You can always summon me if needed.


I eat them for breakfast!








Just started playing, passed the Asylum Demon only, wanted to play this game for ages but has been unplayable until now!
But thanks for the help offer! Will do if i run into a difficult creep!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Have you removed the CPU and checked your pins?


Hey Skupp!
Chance your avatar name from "i gave OCN money" to "The Boss" !


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I changed psu to a silverstone 1500. After the driver crash system still doesnt post.
> I could enter the bios once and load optimized defaults. But after restart it doesnt enter the bios. I fear something is wrong with the motherboard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I keep on trying. No one else has patience like a pc user


Remember your PSU has several 12v rails, they have to be distributed for the Titans, you cant have 2 Titans on the same rail or youll see crashes like that!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> No I didn't touch the cpu. Wich pins? You mean if all the connector of the psu are well attached?
> Now I try with only one gpu.
> 
> (If you are not the boss you probably are very near to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Then I doubt it's the CPU... I was wondering if you possibly had a bent socket pin, but that's unlikely if the system was recently stable w/o removing the CPU.

Sounds like it's time to go one GPU @ a time...

I'm the boss @ work, I forget my place some times.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Skupp!
> Chance your avatar name from "i gave OCN money" to "The Boss" !


I'll meet you in the middle.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Remember your PSU has several 12v rails, they have to be distributed for the Titans, you cant have 2 Titans on the same rail or youll see crashes like that!


I always connected gpu in that way, anyway I changed it, only with one gpu, system doesnt start. It freezes on the bios window.

Since always when touching the case with wetnfinger I feel electricity maybe that caused something to break.

I try the last gpu in another slot. Then see, I should mount the 3970x cpu, but must remoove cooler and must see. I think it isnt the cpu anyway but who knows.

All this started by mistake unplugging one of the 3 monitors, had a driver crash, and by resetting the bios with touching the 2 pins the psu broke.
!! I have patience but not a second x79 motherboard.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I eat them for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started playing, passed the Asylum Demon only, wanted to play this game for ages but has been unplayable until now!
> But thanks for the help offer! Will do if i run into a difficult creep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


You seriously need a gamepad for Dark Souls; the game is neigh impossible to play using a mouse+keyboard.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I always connected gpu in that way, anyway I changed it, only with one gpu, system doesnt start. It freezes on the bios window.
> 
> Since always *when touching the case with wetnfinger I feel electricity* maybe that caused something to break.
> 
> I try the last gpu in another slot. Then see, I should mount the 3970x cpu, but must remoove cooler and must see. I think it isnt the cpu anyway but who knows.
> 
> All this started by mistake unplugging one of the 3 monitors, had a driver crash, and by resetting the bios with touching the 2 pins the psu broke.
> !! I have patience but not a second x79 motherboard.


This sounds like a bad ground somewhere, you shouldn't get any feel of electricity when properly grounded.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This sounds like a bad ground somewhere, you shouldn't get any feel of electricity when properly grounded.


^^ This!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I always connected gpu in that way, anyway I changed it, only with one gpu, system doesnt start. It freezes on the bios window.
> 
> Since always when touching the case with wetnfinger I feel electricity maybe that caused something to break.
> 
> I try the last gpu in another slot. Then see, I should mount the 3970x cpu, but must remoove cooler and must see. I think it isnt the cpu anyway but who knows.
> 
> All this started by mistake unplugging one of the 3 monitors, had a driver crash, and by resetting the bios with touching the 2 pins the psu broke.
> !! I have patience but not a second x79 motherboard.


Doesnt gigabyte has a Clear CMOS button?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> You seriously need a gamepad for Dark Souls; the game is neigh impossible to play using a mouse+keyboard.


nah! im a Octopus!








I even played Castelevania!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Yea Qi. As we say in miami, "thats no bueno"


----------



## Jpmboy

For the st1500, be sure to use 2 rails per gpu. The rail layout is on the side of the psu and in the manual the came with it. Otherwise, the psu is likely to trip its protection circuit. 4 pcie cables to four psu rail sockets.

And... If you "feel" electricity on the case, shut it down and check for a ground fault. Most likely from the motherboard to the MB tray.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ^^ This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt gigabyte has a Clear CMOS button?


I have the gigabyte x79 ud3. No there is no clear cmos botton.
Here is a picture of the rig. Probably the most unclean you have seen for a while:
http://img809.imageshack.us/i/sjcb.jpg

Bad grounding, what do you mean? I think some part of the motherboard touches the case and that creates the shortcut. Anyway it is like this since always.

Now after the bios shows up I have a blackscreen and white cursor.
Do I have to dismount everything? I fear so.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I have the gigabyte x79 ud3. No there is no clear cmos botton.
> Here is a picture of the rig. Probably the most unclean you have seen for a while:
> http://img809.imageshack.us/i/sjcb.jpg
> 
> Bad grounding, what do you mean? I think some part of the motherboard touches the case and that creates the shortcut. Anyway it is like this since always.
> 
> Now after the bios shows up I have a blackscreen and white cursor.
> Do I have to dismount everything? I fear so.


What Jpmboy meant was the holes in the board where the screws go make contact withe the board tray, i always use washers between the board holes and the tray!
Remove the board battery for a couple of minutes and disconnect everything except the board power cables from the PSU and the PCIe cables to the Titan!
then try again to get to the bios!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For the st1500, be sure to use 2 rails per gpu. The rail layout is on the side of the psu and in the manual the came with it. Otherwise, the psu is likely to trip its protection circuit. 4 pcie cables to four psu rail sockets.
> 
> And... If you "feel" electricity on the case, shut it down and check for a ground fault. Most likely from the motherboard to the MB tray.


Does your PSU have a trip switch or something like that? when overloads just shuts down?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## qiplayer

Thanks all for the engagement and help








So after trying all pcie slots with a titan, then removing all pheriphericals, then remooving all hardisks, nothing.
Then I grab the old hd6870 and.... Had a page saying dual bios main bios corrupted, restoring.

I thought compared to gtx 680, titans had more trouble as already time a go to boot I just put in a gtx 680. Didnt make other things at that time, but guys that old hd card saved me tonight.

I am dooing all this (almost dismounted the whole rig and bought a psu delivered at home within 2 hours) just to go online and do a few crysis2 hours in multiplayer.

I will tell you how it goes, now let me replug the titans.

Yes I think I don't have washers between the board and the tray.

Update, when I put in 1 titan the system boots from the corrupted bios


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I have the gigabyte x79 ud3. No there is no clear cmos botton.
> Here is a picture of the rig. Probably the most unclean you have seen for a while:
> http://img809.imageshack.us/i/sjcb.jpg
> 
> Bad grounding, what do you mean? I think some part of the motherboard touches the case and that creates the shortcut. Anyway it is like this since always.
> 
> Now after the bios shows up I have a blackscreen and white cursor.
> Do I have to dismount everything? I fear so.


What Jpm and Ed are saying is: are you sure all the 9 holes that secure the MB to the case are in the right place? If you misaligned one of the standoff of the case with you MB you will have short circuitry. Make sure all nine holes in the MB are aligned with case standoffs. Also make sure there is no extra standoff behind the MB which was there by mistake in a misaligned position. I known, it is a pain in the the neck to do that cause you will have to raise your MB from the case to check but from what you said that might be the problem...

PS (EDIT) - Seems like you were able to get in to the system again...Good and hope that's is the end of the ordeal. But, if you are getting some kind of electric shock or feel just by touching the case or components....better check the alignment of the stand offs. Hope that helps.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Thanks all for the engagement and help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after trying all pcie slots with a titan, then removing all pheriphericals, then remooving all hardisks, nothing.
> Then I grab the old hd6870 and.... Had a page saying dual bios main bios corrupted, restoring.
> 
> I thought compared to gtx 680, titans had more trouble as already time a go to boot I just put in a gtx 680. Didnt make other things at that time, but guys that old hd card saved me tonight.
> 
> I am dooing all this (almost dismounted the whole rig and bought a psu delivered at home within 2 hours) just to go online and do a few crysis2 hours in multiplayer.
> 
> I will tell you how it goes, now let me replug the titans.
> 
> Yes I think I don't have washers between the board and the tray.


No problemo! We are here to help!








Keep us posted!
Cheers

Ed


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What Jpm and Ed are saying is: are you sure all the 9 holes that secure the MB to the case are in the right place? If you misaligned one of the standoff of the case with you MB you will have short circuitry. Make sure all nine holes in the MB are aligned with case standoffs. Also make sure there is no extra standoff behind the MB which was there by mistake in a misaligned position. I known, it is a pain in the the neck to do that cause you will have to raise your MB from the case to check but from what you said that might be the problem...
> 
> PS (EDIT) - Seems like you were able to get in to the system again...Good and hope that's is the end of the ordeal. But, if you are getting some kind of electric shock or feel just by touching the case or components....better check the alignment of the stand offs. Hope that helps.


Yes I have a standoff behind the motherboard that is missing.
Retried to boot with the titan, nothing. Now I am in windows with the hd6870, do a driver clean and look to reset the motherboard bios


----------



## szeged

after all that trouble with ebay earlier...now they wont let me list anything for one month because of the scammer problem









well that makes getting rid of this 780 classy annoying lol


----------



## skupples

booted with old card, no go on neither titan... Hopefully you didn't blow up both of your titans from a bad ground.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> after all that trouble with ebay earlier...now they wont let me list anything for one month because of the scammer problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that makes getting rid of this 780 classy annoying lol


They banned me from selling anything after my 670's, for 30 days. For no reason, we both +1'd each other... get an email "Please upgrade to ebay premium business account to start selling again!"

But, yeah... Not the same boat.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sell it here. I've had nothing but success selling on OCN...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sell it here. I've had nothing but success selling on OCN...


Yap, i bought my first Titan here on the market but for some reason the seller didn't give me trader rep... oh that scoundrel... sent PM´s and nothing, never answered....


----------



## qiplayer

!!!! I T W O R K S !!!!!!!!

system is back on and everything working!

let me OC the cpu and I go online







finally. It's 5 in the morning here


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, i bought my first Titan here on the market but for some reason the seller didn't give me trader rep... oh that scoundrel... sent PM´s and nothing, never answered....


Terrible.

That's a very important piece of feedback rating in my books, +$800 item!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> !!!! I T W O R K S !!!!!!!!
> 
> system is back on and everything working!
> 
> let me OC the cpu and I go online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally. It's 5 in the morning here


Good job!!!! It´s 4 in the morning here!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Terrible.
> 
> That's a very important piece of feedback rating in my books, +$800 item!


Really! and because it was from OCN i trusted the guy and wired the money from my bank to his account; the total amount! 2 weeks later got the Titan! but no traders rep!

Sucks but its life!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> !!!! I T W O R K S !!!!!!!!
> 
> system is back on and everything working!
> 
> let me OC the cpu and I go online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally. It's 5 in the morning here


Congrats! So what was the problem?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Really! and because it was from OCN i trusted the guy and wired the money from my bank to his account; the total amount! 2 weeks later got the Titan! but no traders rep!
> 
> Sucks but its life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


That sucks! I've had nothing but good experiences selling here...


----------



## skupples

I can't decide if I should gut this tower once I pull out the heart & soul, then put it on ocn market place. It's for sure the only place where I can sell a delidded cpu to some one who might actually understand what they are getting/want one!

( i never did get into the whole [H] thing)


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Congrats! So what was the problem?


The bios after a driver crash was corrupted and until using titans there was no way to fix it


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> The bios after a driver crash was corrupted and until using titans there was no way to fix it


Woah... you had a bad bios flash?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> The bios after a driver crash was corrupted and until using titans there was no way to fix it


yes it can be fix no worrie just be calm don't pull your hair out and scream. if you do, I will call you a girl.









Quote:


> Here is a quick guide for a cold boot black screen it is valid for any circumstances when flash any GPU.
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun.[/code]


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Woah... you had a bad bios flash?


the motherbord bios not the titan one


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Am i the only one who is still concerned about the possible live case from bad grounding this guy may have ?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> the motherbord bios not the titan one


Ah I see. Hope you can work out the grounding issue though! Definitely not good to have shorts in your rig.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> the motherbord bios not the titan one


After all the info i put together , you tell me that was not the Titan.
Bah....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> After all the info i put together , you tell me that was not the Titan.
> Bah....


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well a nice man with glasses as just delivered me Omega (see my system below) So time for a system build


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well a nice man with glasses as just delivered me Omega (see my system below) So time for a system build


you better post plenty of pictures


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you better post plenty of pictures


You want pics of the building or the finished product ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> You want pics of the building or the finished product ?


both


----------



## Bull56

I tested the last skynet Bios with zawarudo hack on my 3x Titans and now I need a ner Power Supply!

My enermax Platimax 1500W explode with a short white flame!

The System pulled 1750W out of the Power Supply!

Too much! Now it's broken...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I tested the last skynet Bios with zawarudo hack on my 3x Titans and now I need a ner Power Supply!
> 
> My enermax Platimax 1500W explode with a short white flame!
> 
> The System pulled 1750W out of the Power Supply!
> 
> Too much! Now it's broken...


Titans unleashing their true power...









And you ain't even mad.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> After all the info i put together , you tell me that was not the Titan.
> Bah....


unreal. lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> unreal. lol





Spoiler: uhmmm!!!: Spoiler!



*szeged*

*LaBestiaHumana*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I tested the last skynet Bios with zawarudo hack on my 3x Titans and now I need a ner Power Supply!
> 
> My enermax Platimax 1500W explode with a short white flame!
> 
> The System pulled 1750W out of the Power Supply!
> 
> Too much! Now it's broken...


Its unreal the watts these cards pull, close to 500W and beyond if you apply enough voltage to increase power! /Ask Alatar!







)
The last test i did was with my 2 [email protected]/1.40v and [email protected]/1.40v and it was drawing 1180W!
I dont know why my PSU didnt shut down, perhaps due to having only one 100A rail!
It was then that i decided to go dual PSU!
Now you with 3 Titans with more than 1.3v ( just the cards ) easily pass 1200W !
Theres no PSU in the market nowadays for OC! 1500W simply do not cut it!!!
*We need 3000W PSU´s*!






















Anyway too bad about your PSU! What are you going for now?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Am i the only one who is still concerned about the possible live case from bad grounding this guy may have ?


That was my main concern, that hey fried some stuff...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> After all the info i put together , you tell me that was not the Titan.
> Bah....


lolololololol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I tested the last skynet Bios with zawarudo hack on my 3x Titans and now I need a ner Power Supply!
> 
> My enermax Platimax 1500W explode with a short white flame!
> 
> The System pulled 1750W out of the Power Supply!
> 
> Too much! Now it's broken...


& people keep asking me why I have 2 PSU's in my next build.

This is why EVGA always gives kingpin one psu per card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That was my main concern, that hey fried some stuff...
> lolololololol
> & people keep asking me why I have 2 PSU's in my next build.
> 
> This is why EVGA always gives kingpin one psu per card.


This!!!

skup, see what they did to me







lol
I was like oh crap...









and ppz keep saying 750w or 850w psu is fine lol not in our case.


----------



## OccamRazor

I SEE YOU...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> unreal. lol




STOP PICKING ON MY BROTHER !!!!
Believe me he´s meaner than me!!!























Beware of the LEÃO!!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This!!!
> 
> skup, see what they did to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> I was like oh crap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ppz keep saying 750w or 850w psu is fine lol not in our case.


Are fine if you never OC!
Yap "WE" are different animals!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Are fine if you never OC!
> Yap "WE" are different animals!!!


in another word's buy a console


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Can i just state for the record that I hate GPT. On another topic The build is done with Titan in place (bloody close to the chipset fan) And it came on 1st boot (which is a rarity with me)


----------



## savage1987

Thought some of you guys in here might like to see this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431233


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Alright, this is my very first post at overclock.net but I have been lurking in the shadows for years reading posts and learning from the brilliant minds that collaborate on this forum.

I will start out by saying that I am a proud GTX Titan owner that is unfortunately still using the stock bios. After reading and researching on these forums I have developed a goal for my GTX Titan overclocking.

I will say that I am absolutely terrified of flashing to a new bios that voids warranty. But right now I am trying to figure out how to overclock my Titan to a stable 1200 with the stock bios, stock cooler. I am hoping that I can achieve this with just the softmod and LLC mod.

I will also like to add that I can game stable at 1137 without added voltage which I view as awesome and the ASIC quality is 71% according to GPU-Z guy. The temps are at 69 with 70% fan after 3 hours of Far Cry 3 gaming.

I will be adding stuff like signature with system specs probably tonight but a quick overview i7-2600k, Asus Max 4 Extreme-z, corsair 1200

Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Alright, this is my very first post at overclock.net but I have been lurking in the shadows for years reading posts and learning from the brilliant minds that collaborate on this forum.
> 
> I will start out by saying that I am a proud GTX Titan owner that is unfortunately still using the stock bios. After reading and researching on these forums I have developed a goal for my GTX Titan overclocking.
> 
> I will say that I am absolutely terrified of flashing to a new bios that voids warranty. But right now I am trying to figure out how to overclock my Titan to a stable 1200 with the stock bios, stock cooler. I am hoping that I can achieve this with just the softmod and LLC mod.
> 
> I will also like to add that I can game stable at 1137 without added voltage which I view as awesome and the ASIC quality is 71% according to GPU-Z guy. The temps are at 69 with 70% fan after 3 hours of Far Cry 3 gaming.
> 
> I will be adding stuff like signature with system specs probably tonight but a quick overview i7-2600k, Asus Max 4 Extreme-z, corsair 1200
> 
> Has anyone tried this before?


1. welcome to OCN membership (since youve been lurking for a while)

2. It can be a little daunting to void the warranty on something so expensive, but with the tools we have, flashing bios has never been easier. I have flashed bios on my titans probably a hundred times by now with 0 problems.

3. what brand is your card? i had to rma a evga titan and it had a custom bios(which is supposed to void warranty right?) when i sent it in, they accepted it anyways. Now im not saying this will be the case for everyone, maybe they made an exception? maybe the card couldnt even be booted up in their lab to check the bios.

4. 1202 core clock on stock bios can be pretty difficult because of the power target on stock bios being so strict (106%) but there have been rare cases from what ive seen where its possible, but most likely you will want skynets bios for it.

5. lets see that sig and pics of the rig when you get around to it







again welcome to OCN membership and the Titan Owners Club.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I tested the last skynet Bios with zawarudo hack on my 3x Titans and now I need a ner Power Supply!
> 
> My enermax Platimax 1500W explode with a short white flame!
> 
> The System pulled 1750W out of the Power Supply!
> 
> Too much! Now it's broken...


Brother, you likely try to pull about 150 amperes from the socket wall....Almost 42 Amperes for each titan. I think you will need dual PSU to power your system



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Alright, this is my very first post at overclock.net but I have been lurking in the shadows for years reading posts and learning from the brilliant minds that collaborate on this forum.
> 
> I will start out by saying that I am a proud GTX Titan owner that is unfortunately still using the stock bios. After reading and researching on these forums I have developed a goal for my GTX Titan overclocking.
> 
> I will say that I am absolutely terrified of flashing to a new bios that voids warranty. But right now I am trying to figure out how to overclock my Titan to a stable 1200 with the stock bios, stock cooler. I am hoping that I can achieve this with just the softmod and LLC mod.
> 
> I will also like to add that I can game stable at 1137 without added voltage which I view as awesome and the ASIC quality is 71% according to GPU-Z guy. The temps are at 69 with 70% fan after 3 hours of Far Cry 3 gaming.
> 
> I will be adding stuff like signature with system specs probably tonight but a quick overview i7-2600k, Asus Max 4 Extreme-z, corsair 1200
> 
> Has anyone tried this before?






Welcome and don´t forget to save your original BIOS in case you need it before flashing with a new one.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I SEE YOU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP PICKING ON MY BROTHER !!!!
> Believe me he´s meaner than me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of the LEÃO!!!!


Thx for the wallpaper.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

My Titan is an EVGA Superclocked. I was afraid that It was going to max out the 265 watts before I get 1202 stable. I probably just need a handful more watts to get it there.

Besides the 1202 clock speed I am also trying to plan my first watercooling build but have no monies right now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> My Titan is an EVGA Superclocked. I was afraid that It was going to max out the 265 watts before I get 1202 stable. I probably just need a handful more watts to get it there.
> 
> Besides the 1202 clock speed I am also trying to plan my first watercooling build but have no monies right now.


watercooling really helps on these cards







when you get some cash grab an ek block and let em fly.

1202 is hard to achieve on stock bios, ive only had one card manage to do it stable in valley.


----------



## Stay Puft

I have *FINALLY* joined you all







Just picked up an EVGA Titan Signature for 725 off Ebay.









Now i just have to find 2 more for such a deal


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I have *FINALLY* joined you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up an EVGA Titan Signature for 725 off Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have to find 2 more for such a deal


hey welcome! very nice deal you got there







wait a few weeks and 725 might become the norm because of people panic selling from the 290x launch lol


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Be careful on eBay lots of scammers on Titan graphics cards


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Be careful on eBay lots of scammers on Titan graphics cards


i can confirm that this is 100% true unfortunately.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Be careful on eBay lots of scammers on Titan graphics cards


The seller has over 5000 feedback scores and a 99.9% approval rating. Not worried







but thanks for the warning

Anyone running this Waterblock?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The seller has over 5000 feedback scores and a 99.9% approval rating. Not worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks for the warning


hopefully you get a good overclocker


----------



## Dreamxtreme

RIGHT WHERES THE FORM!


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Am i the only one who is still concerned about the possible live case from bad grounding this guy may have ?


Thanks for your concern. I will unscrew one by one the screws I can reach and check if there is still electricity. Some post back I posted a picture of my rig.
The motherboard is behind a 420 and 2 280 radiators that I managed to put on the top of the rig.
So I am willing to do wathewer but not remove the motherboard








Maybe its the back metal plate of the cpu cooler, I will check also that


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The seller has over 5000 feedback scores and a 99.9% approval rating. Not worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks for the warning
> 
> Anyone running this Waterblock?


Just get an EK block...

good vrm temps are a good thing to have if you want to push higher voltages.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I tested the last skynet Bios with zawarudo hack on my 3x Titans and now I need a ner Power Supply!
> 
> My enermax Platimax 1500W explode with a short white flame!
> 
> The System pulled 1750W out of the Power Supply!
> 
> Too much! Now it's broken...











Wooow!!
I thought to stay safe with the same psu


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Damn double posts


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hrm NVFlash is saying it wont run on 64bit windows . Any Ideas ?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just get an EK block...
> 
> good vrm temps are a good thing to have if you want to push higher voltages.


But its so damn good looking al


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> But its so damn good looking al




best look(and performing) block out atm imo


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> best look(and performing) block out atm imo


Is there a comparo anywhere between the blocks?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Alright, this is my very first post at overclock.net but I have been lurking in the shadows for years reading posts and learning from the brilliant minds that collaborate on this forum.
> 
> I will start out by saying that I am a proud GTX Titan owner that is unfortunately still using the stock bios. After reading and researching on these forums I have developed a goal for my GTX Titan overclocking.
> 
> I will say that I am absolutely terrified of flashing to a new bios that voids warranty. But right now I am trying to figure out how to overclock my Titan to a stable 1200 with the stock bios, stock cooler. I am hoping that I can achieve this with just the softmod and LLC mod.
> 
> I will also like to add that I can game stable at 1137 without added voltage which I view as awesome and the ASIC quality is 71% according to GPU-Z guy. The temps are at 69 with 70% fan after 3 hours of Far Cry 3 gaming.
> 
> I will be adding stuff like signature with system specs probably tonight but a quick overview i7-2600k, Asus Max 4 Extreme-z, corsair 1200
> 
> Has anyone tried this before?


Hi I'm running 3 titans with stock bios.
The best driver is the one before the last one, but if you have the newest try anyway the following:
Oc memory by 50 (low memory oc allows higher oc on the core), oc core by 150, put a high fan curve, fan will soon be at max (85%), change the voltage to +38, and see at what it clocks.
It shouldn't be far from 1200.
Make sure you have a good airflow, not like me with 3 cards attached.

The limit is in my opinion heat, so if it crashes doing some benches retry with fan just at max, if it crashes go to 0 with mem oc.
If it don't crash add to core to reach 1200 when boosting.

I do this with evga precision x, note it might not save the overvoltage configuration, so once set up overvolt, close and reopen precision x, to me it always keept overvolt when dooing so.

Let us know.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is there a comparo anywhere between the blocks?


http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

should be all the info needed


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> should be all the info needed


Thank you. I'm super surprised at the poor showing by the Aqua


----------



## szeged

while i wouldnt necessarily say 54 on the vrm is excessively hot(especially compared to the evga blocks sad score lol) it really does look bad when EK knocked it out of the park like they did.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> while i wouldnt necessarily say 54 on the vrm is excessively hot(especially compared to the evga blocks sad score lol) it really does look bad when EK knocked it out of the park like they did.


I plan on major overvolting so the lower the temps the better


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I plan on major overvolting so the lower the temps the better


you definitely want that EK block then


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Erm
Unable to open NVFLASH driver (0x00000005) Help please


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> best look(and performing) block out atm imo


No. Covering the PCB will just increase temps.



that's the one you want


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Erm
> Unable to open NVFLASH driver (0x00000005) Help please


Use the tools in edd's sig, it should avoid that problem. I remember it happening to me @ first, but I don't actually remember how I resolved it. I think it was 99% user error on how i was going about doing it...

So, to make things easy peazy, just use the tools in Occams Siggy.

didn't EK switch to all FC-TITAN blocks being full coverage?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> No. Covering the PCB will just increase temps.
> 
> 
> 
> that's the one you want


Thank you Al and ofcourse no one has it in stock


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thank you Al and ofcourse no one has it in stock


I'm almost positive those blocks are end of cycle... I asked the EK rep recently about why they no longer sell XXL+back plate in the same box, his answer was "because all blocks are now xxl"


----------



## Gabrielzm

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18731/ex-blc-1414/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Titan.html?tl=g57c613s1928

In stock. Along with other options from EK.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm almost positive those blocks are end of cycle... I asked the EK rep recently about why they no longer sell XXL+back plate in the same box, his answer was "because all blocks are now xxl"


Can't find what post that comment was in. I must of misinterpreted it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> while i wouldnt necessarily say 54 on the vrm is excessively hot(especially compared to the evga blocks sad score lol) it really does look bad when EK knocked it out of the park like they did.


Look again, that's 54 degrees *above ambient!*


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18731/ex-blc-1414/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Titan.html?tl=g57c613s1928
> 
> In stock. Along with other options from EK.


Need it in Nickel but thank you


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can't find what post that comment was in. I must of misinterpreted it.


It might be Brother, not contradicting you...Just pointing that still in stock in FZCPU.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It might be Brother, not contradicting you...Just pointing that still in stock in FZCPU.


No, yeah, I totally understand. I'm just retracting my statement, as I couldn't find the comment from the EK rep.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I believe we stopped selling the Titan XXL + backplate because we introduced the Titan SE series of blocks which are all "XXL" versions. The same backplate is still available to purchase separately.


Here it is. Yes, i rephrased it incorrectly.


----------



## exyia

since we're talking about it...

can anyone clarify if the EK bridge works with the EK blocks? It's not specifically listed, but since my 3 titans are one after another, it seems like it would work

I had this in my planned list so far
3 of these (Titan Tri-SLi)
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20586/ex-blc-1474/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_SE_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC_Titan_SE_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c613s1928
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20588/ex-blc-1476/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_SE_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC_Titan_SE_Backplate_-_Black.html?tl=g57c613s1928

and this to pump and feed them
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21020/ex-pmp-249/EK_Single_525_Bay_Reservoir_w_Dual_Serial_DDC_325_Pumps_Installed_EK-BAY_RES_Dual_DDC_325_Serial_incl_pump.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> since we're talking about it...
> 
> can anyone clarify if the EK bridge works with the EK blocks? It's not specifically listed, but since my 3 titans are one after another, it seems like it would work
> 
> I had this in my planned list so far
> 3 of these (Titan Tri-SLi)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20586/ex-blc-1474/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_SE_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC_Titan_SE_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c613s1928
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20588/ex-blc-1476/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_SE_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC_Titan_SE_Backplate_-_Black.html?tl=g57c613s1928
> 
> and this to pump and feed them
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21020/ex-pmp-249/EK_Single_525_Bay_Reservoir_w_Dual_Serial_DDC_325_Pumps_Installed_EK-BAY_RES_Dual_DDC_325_Serial_incl_pump.html


I got you... let me gather the proper information, as i have ran into this as well. It is indeed not properly marked imo.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I got you... let me gather the proper information, as i have ran into this as well. It is indeed not properly marked imo.


it could have been - EK made a nice compability page that I thought was a nice touch....until I realized it just says that the Terminal bridges are for "newer" blocks...define "newer" EK


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> since we're talking about it...
> 
> can anyone clarify if the EK bridge works with the EK blocks? It's not specifically listed, but since my 3 titans are one after another, it seems like it would work
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had this in my planned list so far
> 3 of these (Titan Tri-SLi)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20586/ex-blc-1474/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_SE_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC_Titan_SE_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g57c613s1928
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20588/ex-blc-1476/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_SE_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC_Titan_SE_Backplate_-_Black.html?tl=g57c613s1928
> 
> and this to pump and feed them
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21020/ex-pmp-249/EK_Single_525_Bay_Reservoir_w_Dual_Serial_DDC_325_Pumps_Installed_EK-BAY_RES_Dual_DDC_325_Serial_incl_pump.html


OK, so it works like this... EK currently has 3 types of link on the market. Each link is for a specific type of waterblock series...

You have the classic EK FC Bridge.

you have the CSQ EK FC Bridge.

You have the EK FC Terminal block


What you are looking for is either this or this

The main difference is the port style. The EK-FC TITAN waterblocks use an oval port, the other two use round ports. Thus, rendering them non-compatible with each other. The two links above are for the tri-sli parallel, & serial EK-FC titan terminal. I personally recommend parallel.

the other difference is how they mount. Classic screws in on the sides of the link, the CSQ screws in the middle of the link, TITAN screw's in on the sides.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, all you have to do is remove the stock port extender on your cards... I HIGHLY recommend slotting the cards before mounting the link... Put the three cards in, THEN put the link on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> it could have been - EK made a nice compability page that I thought was a nice touch....until I realized it just says that the Terminal bridges are for "newer" blocks...define "newer" EK


That reservoir scares me. Though it does look great, and is only single slot. The way it's designed makes me think that bleeding would be a major PITA, and that it would have the extreme possibility of gulping lot's of air.(ALL ASSUMPTION)

I decided to mount my dual MCP35x2 to this


sucks, the writing is impossible to remove... Well, I mean, I could sandblast and repaint it, but that's out of my league.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention, all you have to do is remove the stock port extender on your cards... I HIGHLY recommend slotting the cards before mounting the link... Put the three cards in, THEN put the link on.


oh, so that protruding section with the inlet/outlet comes off...then that leaves slots for the terminal block (not "terminal bridge", that's not confusing







)

as for the res, I have four 5.25" bays, the top 3 will be taken by a 120 rad, so I only have one left. I'm still undecided between the forementioned res/pump combo and find other methods of fan control - or keep the 5.25" fan controller and mess with internally mounted res/pump

my CPU is covered by a Cooler Master Eisberg (has it's own res on the cpu block), so I figured the single 5.25" reservoir volume was enough


----------



## djriful

I have the EK-FC block, I didn't know the shorter one is better.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have the EK-FC block, I didn't know the shorter one is better.


They both have the same waterblock coverage. The shorter one may allow for more passive cooling for those components under it, but there isn't really anything important there. Just some caps from what I can see. Probably won't effect your overclocking potential at all.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haha, I love my shorties!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have the EK-FC block, I didn't know the shorter one is better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cap's tend to get hot like the rest of the pcb uncovered. but if you not going to extreme voltage like every buddy else here include me for long period your longest blocks is fine it may hold up about 2c to 5c more if it does.

If you really don't care and wast a bit of money on that block sell it and get those shorties like Majin SSJ Eric said or find a CNC company close to you and have them cut the back on the block and polish it like the rest of you acrylic top.

If you have that gut's cut it yourself and work the polish and finish process.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> cap's tend to get hot like the rest of the pcb uncovered. but if you not going to extreme voltage like every buddy else here include me for long period your longest blocks is fine it may hold up about 2c to 5c more if it does.
> 
> If you really don't care and wast a bit of money on that block sell it and get those shorties like Majin SSJ Eric said or find a CNC company close to you and have them cut the back on the block and polish it like the rest of you acrylic top.
> 
> If you have that gut's cut it yourself and work the polish and finish process.


I have the tool in my garage... bunch of Aero industries tools and parts. 

I like shorties too. They are cute.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have the tool in my garage... bunch of Aero industries tools and parts.


There you go make it a peace of art like Mona Lisa


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well i flashed the titan and got a nice 1100 out of it on stock voltage. Im too tired to fiddle about with voltages so tomorrow awaits.
OT but the CPU in this is a real beast http://valid.canardpc.com/0by1a4


----------



## skupples

You are going to see more affect from a EK backplate then a full coverage waterblock.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> cap's tend to get hot like the rest of the pcb uncovered. but if you not going to extreme voltage like every buddy else here include me for long period your longest blocks is fine it may hold up about 2c to 5c more if it does.
> 
> If you really don't care and wast a bit of money on that block sell it and get those shorties like Majin SSJ Eric said or find a CNC company close to you and have them cut the back on the block and polish it like the rest of you acrylic top.
> 
> If you have that gut's cut it yourself and work the polish and finish process.


Caps do get hot, but them getting hot does not effect performance. Maybe in some audio gear, where every electronic component is valuable, but not really on a GPU. Them getting hot will however lower their life span. If the cap is decent quality then it should be rated for at least 105f, and if your case is 105f then you might have some bigger problems lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are going to see more affect from a EK backplate then a full coverage waterblock.


I was browsing through forums and saw alatar arguing with someone saying backplates actually increase heat lol. Still, the full cover block and backplates look amazing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Caps do get hot, but them getting hot does not effect performance. Maybe in some audio gear, where every electronic component is valuable, but not really on a GPU. Them getting hot will however lower their life span. If the cap is decent quality then it should be rated for at least 105f, and if your case is 105f then you might have some bigger problems lol.
> I was browsing through forums and saw alatar arguing with someone saying backplates actually increase heat lol. Still, the full cover block and backplates look amazing.


If you find me a article which has prove that cap's don't get hot post it here. cuz I used to build arcade games back in the days Pinball where I started and till the latest gen arcade - Neo-Geo where I stopped working with arcade, fixing old VCR till DVD , the old dinosaur TV heave as a elephant built up with cap's everywhere. build and rebuilding I almost a good years of my life.

you going top tell me that cap's won't get hot? it may not burn your fingers but you know that is not cold. anything that passe the cool state is considerable hot.

anything warm that get's trap tend's to get more hotter.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you find me a article which has prove that cap's don't get hot post it here. cuz I used to build arcade games back in the days Pinball where I started and till the latest gen arcade - Neo-Geo where I stopped working with arcade, fixing old VCR till DVD , the old dinosaur TV heave as a elephant built up with cap's everywhere. build and rebuilding I almost a good years of my life.
> 
> you going top tell me that cap's won't get hot? it may not burn your fingers but you know that is not cold. anything that passe the cool state is considerable hot.


Are you blind? The first 4 words of my post say: CAPS DO GET HOT

Then I move on to saying they are rated for 105f+... why would they be rated for that if they don't get hot. Read people read.

And don't tell people to touch caps to test if they are hot... Next thing we know someone goes and pokes a big fat cap, gg.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Are you blind? The first 4 words of my post say: CAPS DO GET HOT
> 
> Then I move on to saying they are rated for 105f+... why would they be rated for that if they don't get hot. Read people read.


I just had a argumentation with you. did I call you any name? or I insinuate anything? thank you for the BLIND.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just had a argumentation with you. did I call you any name? or I insinuate anything? thank you for the BLIND.


It was a joke lol. I'm just tired of people in every thread instantly disagreeing without reading. It gets a bit annoying.


----------



## skupples

I hope they can get hotter then that, trying to reflow my brothers 360.


----------



## djriful

Well... here Canada.



I don't mind the heat. My rig will be a good heater.


----------



## skyn3t

edited : wrong person lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thank you. I'm super surprised at the poor showing by the Aqua


Damn, i might go with EK myself. Dont feel like playing 200 for the Hydro Copper Block. I could always sell the one I have.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Damn, i might go with EK myself. Dont feel like playing 200 for the Hydro Copper Block. I could always sell the one I have.


Well I still have AC, watercool and Koolance in the FS section if you want something cheaper


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well I still have AC, watercool and Koolance in the FS section if you want something cheaper


Whatever you have, i'm gonna need 2 of. I'll check it out in a bit. Thanks


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Damn, i might go with EK myself. Dont feel like playing 200 for the Hydro Copper Block. I could always sell the one I have.


Damn I didn't know EK SE blocks actually make the VRMs hotter...


----------



## szeged

gonna be grabbing another EK block soon, so if you still wanna grab another hydro copper i might sell mine


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gonna be grabbing another EK block soon, so if you still wanna grab another hydro copper i might sell mine


Let me know bud, gonna order my CPU block on Friday. So, that gives me another two weeks to think about my gpu options. If you give me a good deal, I'll just stick with HC blocks. ;-)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry guys but nobody's getting their hands on my shorties!











I still think they are the best looking Titan blocks around...


----------



## szeged

i got a short EK titan block but part of it is cracked just ever so slightly, it doesnt leak or anything, the crack is near the edge, outside of the O ring, but it bothers the hell out of me lol, havent used it in probably 4 or 5 months.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry guys but nobody's getting their hands on my shorties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think they are the best looking Titan blocks around...


Idk the XXL of that looks mighty amazing to me. But yes the acetal is the best looking.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry guys but nobody's getting their hands on my shorties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think they are the best looking Titan blocks around...


You should sell me those titans and blocks and go 290X


----------



## djriful

I thought you meant shorties girls...


----------



## NoPecksNoSex

Hey guys, overclock.net is my first forum as I just started learning about computers from scratch in the last year.

Planning to upgrade to Titan and join, but my biggest question is why is a titan's 860~ base clock beating all the other clocks

770's 780's etc. What factors am i missing that makes the titan the most powerful on market


----------



## szeged

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724R

titan going for 800 on newegg, might grab it lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoPecksNoSex*
> 
> Hey guys, overclock.net is my first forum as I just started learning about computers from scratch in the last year.
> 
> Planning to upgrade to Titan and join, but my biggest question is why is a titan's 860~ base clock beating all the other clocks
> 
> 770's 780's etc. What factors am i missing that makes the titan the most powerful on market


At stock it isn't the most powerful card anymore since there are 780s out there that are clocked much higher out of the box.

But compared to the 780s at the same clock Titans are faster because they have 2 extra SMX units with 192 cuda cores in each one.

Once you overclock all cards the Titan will pull ahead. Better clock for clock performance than a 780.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724R
> 
> titan going for 800 on newegg, might grab it lol


Nice


----------



## szeged

hmm newegg has two of the asus open box titans for 800 each, trying to decide if i should go for one or wait to see if nvidia actually drops price on the titans.


----------



## Alatar

I'd wait. If they were full retail I'd go for it but open box or used for $800? Meh.

Nvidia is supposedly releasing something on the 16th during the Montreal lan (or something along those lines, I don't remember what the event is). Might lower prices after that. Also 770Ti with 1920 cores or a 790 with two underclocked 780s probably incoming.


----------



## szeged

never been fond of dual cards except a 590 i had for roughly two weeks before selling it for a $100 profit lol, 790 probably wont change my mind on that if they do release it.

770ti will be nice if its priced appropriately.

i hope the amd launch has scared nvidia enough into a price drop.

i wonder what open box items at newegg are like, wondering why theyre opened i mean, used for a review maybe?


----------



## Azazil1190

Finally i put my titans on water!!! now i'm ready for some bech...








here some picks

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/2yac.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/li6s.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/zi4q.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/qfmi.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## szeged

very nice set up


----------



## latexyankee

Sorry I read through half of this thread but I don't have time.

My titans will be here tomorrow, is it still worth it to flash a custom bios or has nvidia fixed the tdp with official drivers?

They will be on air, how much more performance are you getting with a custom bios? I'm not benching but gaming triple screen at 120hz so every frame will count.

Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Sorry I read through half of this thread but I don't have time.
> 
> My titans will be here tomorrow, is it still worth it to flash a custom bios or has nvidia fixed the tdp with official drivers?
> 
> They will be on air, how much more performance are you getting with a custom bios? I'm not benching but gaming triple screen at 120hz so every frame will count.
> 
> Thanks


you still have to flash custom bios, nvidia hasnt fixed anything.

the performance gain is definitely worth it.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very nice set up


Thanks a lot


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Sorry I read through half of this thread but I don't have time.
> 
> My titans will be here tomorrow, is it still worth it to flash a custom bios or has nvidia fixed the tdp with official drivers?
> 
> They will be on air, how much more performance are you getting with a custom bios? I'm not benching but gaming triple screen at 120hz so every frame will count.
> 
> Thanks


Hi and welcome to the T.O.C. Titan Owners Club, Home of the fastest gaming card in the Planet!








Fell free to download from my SIG everything you need to make your tri monitor experience with Titan SLI the best!
Drop me a PM if you need any pointers on setting up your 120hz tri-beauty or an help with the flashing and modding if you wish!








Update your SIG with your new gear so we can see and of course, pics! lets have them!








Are the monitors lightboost capable? or are korean OC?
If you want to debezel them youll be amazed with the experience! take a look at mine:
3x Asus VG278HE debezeled in portrait mode [email protected] with lightboost enabled assures gaming with Zero motion blur just like a CRT, with competitve online games will give you the edge!










Cheers

Ed


----------



## carlhil2

Question i am moving to the new ASUS X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 with the i7 4820k cpu, reason being, i will be getting another Titan soon, wouldn't this setup be better? [wouldn't 4.7/4.8 be like 5.0 on my 2600k?]


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Question i am moving to the new ASUS X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 with the i7 4820k cpu, reason being, i will be getting another Titan soon, wouldn't this setup be better?


From? What setup do you have now? Because if you have a 1155 socket like 3770k cpu you dont see a lot of differents.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> From? What setup do you have now? Because if you have a 1155 socket like 3770k cpu you dont see a lot of differents.


It's in my sig, i just updated my rig also with the new mobo/PSU/Water...I also want the ram bandwidth...


----------



## Azazil1190

Now I see your setup because I'm from my cellphone. I think that your setup is fine and if you can give the money for one more titan.dont waste the money for mobo and cpu.My opinion


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Now I see your setup because I'm from my cellphone. I think that your setup is fine and if you can give the money for one more titan.dont waste the money for mobo and cpu.My opinion


You don't understand, i have had this cpu for 2 years, it's time for change,...







...also, says the guy pushing a 3960x:thumb:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Question i am moving to the new ASUS X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 with the i7 4820k cpu, reason being, i will be getting another Titan soon, wouldn't this setup be better? [wouldn't 4.7/4.8 be like 5.0 on my 2600k?]


I believe you only need a 6 core beast if you go tri SLI and benching way!
Gaming wise there are so little differences that its not worth it really!
With a 4930K and a 4770K OC @ 1080p and above you´ll see 10/15% difference in framerate at best!
And with tri sli you really dont need much OC as you will be above 120fps with 90% of the games!








And im not talking about poorly coded games ex: Crysis 3!!!!!









IMHO of course!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I believe you only need a 6 core beast if you go tri SLI and benching way!
> Gaming wise there are so little differences that its not worth it really!
> With a 4930K and a 4770K OC @ 1080p and above you´ll see 10/15% difference in framerate at best!
> And with tri sli you really dont need much OC as you will be above 120fps with 90% of the games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And im not talking about poorly coded games ex: Crysis 3!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO of course!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed[/quoteI do more than game, Photoshop, Lightroom 4, Maschine, Sonar X2, Reason 5, etc.....i also convert all of my Videos to mkv....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Damn I didn't know EK SE blocks actually make the VRMs hotter...


All it's doing is allowing those caps on the back of the PCB to get a bit warmer. It may keep you from breaking world records, but it's not going to really make a huge difference. Like i said yesterday, a back plate will probably have more affect then a full coverage block. BUT THEY LOOK SO GOOOOOOOOD.

I'm extremely curious about the 4820K... I bet that thing's a little badass.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Question i am moving to the new ASUS X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 with the i7 4820k cpu, reason being, i will be getting another Titan soon, wouldn't this setup be better? [wouldn't 4.7/4.8 be like 5.0 on my 2600k?]


Total waste of money going to a 4820 from a 2600K. Just get a 3770K instead


----------



## Panther Al

Not really, it's all about lanes. Once you get to multi-GPU's the 2011 makes more sense, with the 40 lanes vs. 16.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'd wait. If they were full retail I'd go for it but open box or used for $800? Meh.
> 
> Nvidia is supposedly releasing something on the 16th during the Montreal lan (or something along those lines, I don't remember what the event is). Might lower prices after that. Also 770Ti with 1920 cores or a 790 with two underclocked 780s probably incoming.


Oh hai, come to my city!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Not really, it's all about lanes. Once you get to multi-GPU's the 2011 makes more sense, with the 40 lanes vs. 16.


They're both pcie 3.0 lanes so 16 is plenty for dual titans


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Total waste of money going to a 4820 from a 2600K. Just get a 3770K instead


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Not really, it's all about lanes. Once you get to multi-GPU's the 2011 makes more sense, with the 40 lanes vs. 16.


4820k is basically a 40 lane 3770k... It's also proving to be quite the little overclocker.

So, if you don't need the 6 core 6 thread, then that's the cheapest (ibe)40 lane option.


----------



## Stay Puft

The whole X79 belief that it's better with 2 gpus because of more lanes has been disproven. 4770K for Dual Titans is plenty


----------



## exyia

different games, different engines, different results...why do people not understand this already?

I'm over here enjoying a flawless BF4 beta experience on X79 while everyone else is crying over terrible lag. a next gen game requiring more power? no way....


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> different games, different engines, different results...why do people not understand this already?
> 
> I'm over here enjoying a flawless BF4 beta experience on X79 while everyone else is crying over terrible lag. a next gen game requiring more power? no way....


I haven't had any issues with the bf4 beta either. X79 is a ripoff but aslong as you're enjoying it


----------



## djriful

Gaming rig I would go for 4770k ?770k + future but I do a lot of rendering and image processing. I didn't care much of the 40 lanes thing in my opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the bf4 beta either. X79 is a ripoff but aslong as you're enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wouldn't call it rip off, Stay Puft. If you think everyone or every single person here sodely built for gaming. Hell you're wrong.

Funny thing, I would ask why you have Xeon X5680 rig. That would be the same question, [email protected] / Server purpose with a bit of gaming.


----------



## Creator

I went to a 3770K from a 2700K just for PCIe 3.0, should I ever get a second Titan. With that said, since R9 290X is looking good, *officially begins watching prices of used Titans on Ebay*.

I'm trying to learn how to get some CUDA running from Visual Studio on my Titan. I want to bench simple heat transfer problem (all doubles/floats, 1000x1000x1000 nodes, so 1 billion calculations per time cycle) against my 3770K 8 threads. I'm starting to understanding a little bit (host/device relationships), but right now I'm still like 98% lost on it.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you still have to flash custom bios, nvidia hasnt fixed anything.
> 
> the performance gain is definitely worth it.


Which bios do you suggest?
Is there a way to do this in sli or will I have to install them separately? Sorry I have not done this before.

Any issues with Windows 8?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Which bios do you suggest?
> Is there a way to do this in sli or will I have to install them separately? Sorry I have not done this before.
> 
> Any issues with Windows 8?


skyn3t bios are my personal favorite.

ive never done bios flash's on more than one card at a time since i always test new cards with a custom bios individually, so youll have to find out from someone else on how to do that









ive never used windows 8 and i dont plan on using it lol.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the bf4 beta either. X79 is a ripoff but aslong as you're enjoying it


Sigh, you're annoying.

Apparently not a rip off if you game at 1080P 120hz etc.




Quote:


> The 3930K is an expensive, but not overkill, choice for Battlefield 3. Making the jump from four to six cores, all things being equal, provides a great performance increase. Overclocking the 3930K, just like with quad core examples, also makes Battlefield 3 run smoother. The 3930K is significantly different from quad core examples in one area - enabling Intel's Hyper-Threading technology hurts performance significantly.
> 
> If you are running a 120hz monitor (or even a 75hz), or are planning on 3 or 4 high-end video cards for an nVidia Surround or AMD Eyefinity setup, this is the processor to start with.


http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/

If you gamed at surround or 4K resolutions with multiple GPUs you'd know even a 3930K at 5000mhz isn't enough in BF3 64 player conquest sometimes. X79 is very relevant to gaming in a lot of situations, not all but certainly a lot. But you seem to think dual X5680s will be good for gaming so...

Also you don't own GTX Titans so why are you here?


----------



## Gerff

Hi everybody

first post just to say hello....

just finished my rig in its temporary home (cm 830 stacker) awaiting transfer to a cosmos 2. i intend to water cool my gpu's in the near future (never tried it before) and i'm just reading up on the subject. great info on this thread, tho 1600+ pages is taking me a while to digest

will post again when i decide what route i'm going with my project

cheers for now


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerff*
> 
> Hi everybody
> 
> first post just to say hello....
> 
> just finished my rig in its temporary home (cm 830 stacker) awaiting transfer to a cosmos 2. i intend to water cool my gpu's in the near future (never tried it before) and i'm just reading up on the subject. great info on this thread, tho 1600+ pages is taking me a while to digest
> 
> will post again when i decide what route i'm going with my project
> 
> cheers for now


welcome to overclock.net and the titan owners club, get a large bowl of popcorn, 1600 pages is a long read lol.


----------



## Gerff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> welcome to overclock.net and the titan owners club, get a large bowl of popcorn, 1600 pages is a long read lol.


thanks for the welcome squire!

The kettle is on and the popcorn is heating









This is my first build in quite some time (last pc i owned had a 25mhz cpu... im a vintage noob i guess) so i have quite some catching up to do!! My new rig is just for gaming and learning so no doubt i'll be back asking for advice


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Sigh, you're annoying.
> 
> Apparently not a rip off if you game at 1080P 120hz etc.
> 
> 
> 
> http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/
> 
> If you gamed at surround or 4K resolutions with multiple GPUs you'd know even a 3930K at 5000mhz isn't enough in BF3 64 player conquest sometimes. X79 is very relevant to gaming in a lot of situations, not all but certainly a lot. But you seem to think dual X5680s will be good for gaming so...
> 
> Also you don't own GTX Titans so why are you here?


When did I ever state that overclocked 5680s would be good in general gaming? I only stated BF4 and I think they'll do just fine.

Secondly who made you king of this thread? There is no sign at the door saying it's only Titan owners allowed to post in here. What about Titan enthusiasts? If you have a problem use the ignore function. Do not disrespect members simply because they don't own a Titan. As for myself I just picked one up yesterday from ebay.

Lastly save your no name site graphs, I trust anandtechs findings . X79 is a huge waste for single, dual and 3 way setups.


----------



## skupples

For sure. Even plx +tri sli + 4770k is damn close or better then x79 on a pure gaming standpoint

Nv does not support 8x4x4x so you must plx for trisli on 1155 & 1150


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I thought it had been proven that new games like Crysis 3 actually make good use of X79 and the extra cores?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought it had been proven that new games like Crysis 3 actually make good use of X79 and the extra cores?


Yea, BF3 isn't quite the same as newer games which are becoming more multi-threaded than ever due to the need to max out the consoles' CPU throughput because the Jaguar cores are individually weak, around 1/4th of a single OCed i7 Sandy Bridge in strength.


----------



## Panther Al

Doing Tri-SLI on 16 lanes? Better than doing it on 40? Seriously? You'd be running those cards at 8x4x4x, which would have bandwith issues unless your board had a PLX chip, which would stil have latency issues compared to a 2011. I'll give you Single Cards, and Dual could go eitherway depending on what else you use the machine for, but for Tri and Better, x79 is the way to go.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the bf4 beta either. X79 is a ripoff but aslong as you're enjoying it


That chart makes no sense. How does a 4960x ivy-e lose to a 3930k sb-e. How does a 2600k lose to a 2500k... How does a 4670k lose to a 3770k when threads obviously have no effect in Metro according to that chart. Oh and since you bought dual xeons for gaming, you would be at the bottom of that chart.

A sales rep at bestbuy could make a more accurate chart than anandtech.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> That chart makes no sense. How does a 4960x ivy-e lose to a 3930k sb-e. How does a 2600k lose to a 2500k... How does a 4670k lose to a 3770k when threads obviously have no effect in Metro according to that chart. Oh and since you bought dual xeons for gaming, you would be at the bottom of that chart.
> 
> A sales rep at bestbuy could make a more accurate chart than anandtech.












How many times do I have to say it. The only game I'll be playing with the sr2 rig is BF4. I don't play metro and I never knew I'd get such crap from members by going with a dual cpu setup over boring old X79


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to say it. The only game I'll be playing with the sr2 rig is BF4. I don't play metro


Good for you then, according to everyone else who has a dual core 4930k will best it. Every chart I've seen shows the 6 cores ahead of 4c/4t in recent games just from the cpu, not counting the advantage of extra pci-e lanes. 4820k is a waste of money and so is 4960x, 4930k is the best deal anyone can get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I never knew I'd get such crap from members by going with a dual cpu setup over boring old X79


Dual core is awesome for server/workstation tasks. You just go around bashing x79-2011 because you were misinformed about the performance it offers.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Good for you then, according to everyone else who has a dual core 4930k will best it. Every chart I've seen shows the 6 cores ahead of 4c/4t in recent games just from the cpu, not counting the advantage of extra pci-e lanes. 4820k is a waste of money and so is 4960x, 4930k is the best deal anyone can get.


or a used 3930k, even better deal from OCN or ebay or clearing stock from Microcenter.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Sorry to get off the current topic, noob question on SLI. Will going SLI help with FPS drops on games?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Sorry to get off the current topic, noob question on SLI. Will going SLI help with FPS drops on games?


Generally adding another gpu will increase min average and max fps if the game can utilize it, so yes. Unless you have some other type of bottleneck that results in a giant frame drop, like not enough vram.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Generally adding another gpu will increase min average and max fps if the game can utilize it, so yes. Unless you have some other type of bottleneck that results in a giant frame drop, like not enough vram.


REP+ Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Sorry to get off the current topic, noob question on SLI. Will going SLI help with FPS drops on games?


Yes it'll help, but you're gonna have to update your drivers more often because SLI only works nice if the profile for a new game is in the latest driver, which isn't there in older drivers.

Also, they're not going to have SLI profiles for every game, so we have to use Nvidia Inspector to import profiles from other games into the newer games if it works.

Like Shadow Warrior 2013, no SLI support but SLI works when you import the Hard Reset profile into the current driver because both games uses the same game engine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I am currently performing delicate brain surgery on my rig. Wish me luck!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yes it'll help, but you're gonna have to update your drivers more often because SLI only works nice if the profile for a new game is in the latest driver, which isn't there in older drivers.
> 
> Also, they're not going to have SLI profiles for every game, so we have to use Nvidia Inspector to import profiles from other games into the newer games if it works.
> 
> Like Shadow Warrior 2013, no SLI support but SLI works when you import the Hard Reset profile into the current driver because both games uses the same game engine.


REP+ Thanks for the added info


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Good for you then, according to everyone else who has a dual core 4930k will best it. Every chart I've seen shows the 6 cores ahead of 4c/4t in recent games just from the cpu, not counting the advantage of extra pci-e lanes. 4820k is a waste of money and so is 4960x, 4930k is the best deal anyone can get.
> Dual core is awesome for server/workstation tasks. You just go around bashing x79-2011 because you were misinformed about the performance it offers.


How did I go about bashing X79? Because I said it was a ripoff? Because it is compared to Z87 or because you actually think a 4960 actually has a chance against 12 westmere cores in multithreaded benchmarks? I'm not building this rig to be the "Ultimate Gamer". I'm building this rig because its freaking awesome. If you can't grasp the concept of that then you're on the wrong forum.

By the way what do you even run? Maybe you should fill in your specs to show us all how badass your rig is


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Doing Tri-SLI on 16 lanes? Better than doing it on 40? Seriously? You'd be running those cards at 8x4x4x, which would have bandwith issues unless your board had a PLX chip, which would stil have latency issues compared to a 2011. I'll give you Single Cards, and Dual could go eitherway depending on what else you use the machine for, but for Tri and Better, x79 is the way to go.


8x4x4x is NOT supported by nvidia drivers, that's why it REQUIRES a motherboard with PLX.

WTB less hostility in Titan Owner's Club.(not directed at any one specific person, but I can make a list if people like, could probably even benchmark it!)

Good Luck Eric!

That list of benches is all out of whack, maybe because they used two gpu's known to not get along well with that game...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

The more beastly it is the better, the "O" in OCN is for overkill.. Just do it..


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 8x4x4x is NOT supported by nvidia drivers, that's why it REQUIRES a motherboard with PLX.
> 
> WTB less hostility in Titan Owner's Club.(not directed at any one specific person, but I can make a list if people like, could probably even benchmark it!)
> 
> Good Luck Eric!
> 
> That list of benches is all out of whack, maybe because they used two gpu's known to not get along well with that game...


Never said it was, why I was pointing out that two of the cards would be running at x4, which Nvidia doesn't do. Personally, I think the individual in question is just trolling, but thats just me.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How did I go about bashing X79? Because I said it was a ripoff? Because it is compared to Z87 or because you actually think a 4960 actually has a chance against 12 westmere cores in multithreaded benchmarks? I'm not building this rig to be the "Ultimate Gamer". I'm building this rig because its freaking awesome. If you can't grasp the concept of that then you're on the wrong forum.
> 
> By the way what do you even run? Maybe you should fill in your specs to show us all how badass your rig is


4930k is not even that expensive compared to a 4770k, the performance and features you get out of it are worth the money.

You're not going to breaking any records with a 12 core westmere. People with records in multithreaded benchmarks have a 48 core setup. People with records in everything else have a 4770k or 4930k/3930k under ln2. The only reason you got a dual core setup is because you're a showoff, and a bad one at that because your system isn't even all that amazing. The reason I don't have my rig filled out is because I am waiting for the NDA for hawaii to see what parts I'm buying.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> REP+ Thanks for the added info


I also recommend SLI profile tool

edit: after work brain dead derp


----------



## cravinmild

Im just going to leave this here









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cravinmild/10175379256/
18c by cravinmild, on Flickr

Its not even winter here yet. Single digit temps come january


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I also recommend SLI profile tool
> 
> edit: after work brain dead derp


Interesting tool.. never of known that this tool would be needed. SLI is not just plug and play?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Surgery complete! Now to wait for the leak test...


----------



## dpoverlord

I am still very curious in seeing how the new "titan" performs against our current.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Interesting tool.. never of known that this tool would be needed. SLI is not just plug and play?


It's for specific situations. I rarely use it... I think the last time I used it was on Sleeping Dog's.

It allows you to update SLi profiles without updating drivers.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

So, just because you have no use for x79, you're gonna call it a rip off. Many of us have no use for dual CPUs, and you don't see us writing how useless it is. Have some respect for other peoples gear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How did I go about bashing X79? Because I said it was a ripoff? Because it is compared to Z87 or because you actually think a 4960 actually has a chance against 12 westmere cores in multithreaded benchmarks? I'm not building this rig to be the "Ultimate Gamer". I'm building this rig because its freaking awesome. If you can't grasp the concept of that then you're on the wrong forum.
> 
> By the way what do you even run? Maybe you should fill in your specs to show us all how badass your rig is


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am still very curious in seeing how the new "titan" performs against our current.


I'm extremely curious about these rumors as well... I find it hard to believe NV would be releasing a more powerful, yet less expensive GK110 chip... I mean, the only thing they can really do is release an "enthusiast" model of the new K-Quadro. fully unlocked.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm extremely curious about these rumors as well... I find it hard to believe NV would be releasing a more powerful, yet less expensive GK110 chip... I mean, the only thing they can really do is release an "enthusiast" model of the new K-Quadro. fully unlocked.


Could be the 2880 cuda core beast with crippled compute performance, so the pros would have to invest in the expensive version.


----------



## Alatar

Honestly a 2880 core part is unlikely imo.

The easiest solution for NV (if the 290X happened to beat a Titan on average) would be to EOL the titan and release the card again but this time with 265W power limit at stock and with a higher core clock.

Basically just a bios update.

Other than that (and maybe a 790) I don't see any higher end cards before Maxwell.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to say it. The only game I'll be playing with the sr2 rig is BF4. I don't play metro and I never knew I'd get such crap from members by going with a dual cpu setup over boring old X79


Okai wait, you're bashing LGA2011 users?

Wait you're bashing while you game on... $1600 x2 CPU + $450 board?... vs a $600 CPU + $300 board. Same argument X79 toward LGA15XX?



You're not making any senses. I just smell troll. I'm going to hit ignore button.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Honestly a 2880 core part is unlikely imo.
> 
> The easiest solution for NV (if the 290X happened to beat a Titan on average) would be to EOL the titan and release the card again but this time with 265W power limit at stock and with a higher core clock.
> 
> Basically just a bios update.
> 
> Other than that (and maybe a 790) I don't see any higher end cards before Maxwell.


If the 290x did happen to beat the titan, and nvidia released the titan again, it would still be priced at $1000. They need to release something that is somewhat new and no doubt better or just slash prices. And for a 790, it would just be 2x780s and have a total of 3gb vram and be priced at more than 1200, that would just be ridiculous. If they don't, are they going to let AMD have the lead until Maxwell?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Okai wait, you're bashing LGA2011 users?
> 
> Wait you're bashing while you game on... $1600 x2 CPU + $450 board?... vs a $600 CPU + $300 board. Same argument X79 toward LGA15XX?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not making any senses. I just smell troll. I'm going to hit ignore button.


first, he said he's payed bargain basement prices for them. Second, stop feeding the trolls. If he wants to run around "bashing" stuff, then deny bashing it, let him. He's currently doing this across three or more threads. obv troll is obv, even if they don't realize they are trolls.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Not really, it's all about lanes. Once you get to multi-GPU's the 2011 makes more sense, with the 40 lanes vs. 16.


Exactly....


----------



## carlhil2

I appreciate the feedback,...i am going to get the i7 4820k, buy the new Asus X79 Deluxe, and push that baby to about 4.8/5.0, that's $600.00 of goodness.....like i said, i do more than just game...[my old gear is up on Craigslist as of now]


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I appreciate the feedback,...i am going to get the i7 4820k, buy the new Asus X79 Deluxe, and push that baby to about 4.8/5.0, that's $600.00 of goodness.....like i said, i do more than just game...


Good choice!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I appreciate the feedback,...i am going to get the i7 4820k, buy the new Asus X79 Deluxe, and push that baby to about 4.8/5.0, that's $600.00 of goodness.....like i said, i do more than just game...


sounds good! You won't be disappointing.


----------



## carlhil2

i7 2600k, Asus Maximus V Gene, 8 gigs of Patriot g2 ram, Prolimatech SuperMega cooler, 1000w Kingwin psu [80 bronze]intel 40gb SSD=$500.00, sounds right?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Just for the record loving my new X79 Sabertooth with i7 3820 running at 4.9GHZ


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Just for the record loving my new X79 Sabertooth with i7 3820 running at 4.9GHZ


What's your temps'volts?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

http://valid.canardpc.com/0by1a4
Runs at around 55c on full load 26C idle


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Here is my gameplay video for Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist. Using Skyn3t Bios at 1189mhz, the cards never throttled at all, and temps stayed around 70C with stock cooler. Also using 327WHQL drivers. Latest Beta drivers reduced FPS to about half. Also, noticed that the latest Patch for the game gave me a boost in performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Just for the record loving my new X79 Sabertooth with i7 3820 running at 4.9GHZ


run a few benchmarks:

http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores

....etc.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> run a few benchmarks:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores
> 
> ....etc.


I am licking my chops at what i could do with the 4820k and my Titans.......


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> When did I ever state that overclocked 5680s would be good in general gaming? I only stated BF4 and I think they'll do just fine.
> 
> Secondly who made you king of this thread? There is no sign at the door saying it's only Titan owners allowed to post in here. What about Titan enthusiasts? If you have a problem use the ignore function. Do not disrespect members simply because they don't own a Titan. As for myself I just picked one up yesterday from ebay.
> 
> Lastly save your no name site graphs, I trust anandtechs findings . X79 is a huge waste for single, dual and 3 way setups.


Lol. The arrogant and over opinionated member constantly pushing his thoughts on others talks about disrespect.

Nobody cares that you don't like X79 simply because you decided not to buy into the platform. Nobody cares about your misguided opinions that are based on your own purchases and emotional attachments to them. Simply because you buy something doesn't make it better than another's purchase and I'm the last person that wants to hear your nonsense here, one of the best threads on OCN.

Fact is X79 is relevant in the gaming industry and performs well in all gaming situations, sometimes besting CPUs with less threads and cores by a significant gap. Nothing about that makes it over priced or a waste of money. Simply something to aspire to have.

Dismissing good benchmarks is simply laughable and probably why you seem to think a dual CPU setup will handle a game like BF4 well because you see and hear what you want to, not the truth/what you don't want to hear. Yes you're right it will be fun to play with but stupidly pointless for gaming and very outdated so I don't see the epeen factor here. I seriously doubt BF4 uses more than 12 threads like BF3 or uses that many effectively, I doubt the trend of Intel CPUs performing better in BF3 when overclocked as high as possible and HT turned off won't carry onto BF4 and I seriously doubt dual xeons would even out perform an overclocked 4770K setup. Were you deliberately trying to take a performance hit when you decided on that CPU setup over X79?

Anything over SLI X79 is a must. PLX chips add latency to your system and don't fix the problem of being PCIe bandwidth limited. If you gamed at higher than 1600P or listened to those that do you'd know this. Again showing your ignorance.


----------



## carlhil2

Well, just came up with the loot for my new Titan and the 4820k and the new Asus X79 Deluxe board,....now, i don't have to rush to sell my old setup.......


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is what I've been able to manage so far with my new 4930K:

http://valid.canardpc.com/g200ma

4.6GHz @ 1.375V


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is what I've been able to manage so far with my new 4930K:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g200ma
> 
> 4.6GHz @ 1.375V


I can't afford that chip and also buy another Titan, i just hope that i can get 4.8 with the 4820k.....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is actually a downgrade for me money-wise as I RMA'd my dying 3960X and replaced it with this. Will be selling the 3960X I get from Intel BNIB whenever it gets here...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is what I've been able to manage so far with my new 4930K:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g200ma
> 
> 4.6GHz @ 1.375V


May be as quick as a 3960x at 4.9?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is what I've been able to manage so far with my new 4930K:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g200ma
> 
> 4.6GHz @ 1.375V


That's not bad at all. Is that the wall or does it continue to clock higher with more volts?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I can't afford that chip and also buy another Titan, i just hope that i can get 4.8 with the 4820k.....


From what I understand, @ this immature bios state, 4820k is overclocking quite nicely.


----------



## szeged

just caught up with the past 5 pages or so

cant say im not dissapointed with the way this thread is turning out, we shouldnt be fighting and calling others hawrdware bad, were all brothers in the T.O.C.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That's not bad at all. Is that the wall or does it continue to clock higher with more volts?


Still very early on in my testing (just got it installed and leak tested this afternoon). I tried 4.8GHz @ 1.45V and it BSOD during Cinebench so I'm still at 4.6GHz at the moment. My ultimate goal is 4.8GHz but that will probably take over 1.5V the way things are looking. I'll be getting the Tuning Protection Plan from Intel like last time so I'm not opposed to running high voltages but we'll see....


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just caught up with the past 5 pages or so
> 
> cant say im not dissapointed with the way this thread is turning out, we shouldnt be fighting and calling others hawrdware bad, were all brothers in the T.O.C.


I know right! We must remember the important things in life, like the plight of the red winged sparrow and the fact my Titan was idling at 18c


----------



## szeged

last 7950 arrived from rma, time to do quadfire 7950s against sli titans lol, hope i dont blow them up again


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just caught up with the past 5 pages or so
> 
> cant say im not dissapointed with the way this thread is turning out, we shouldnt be fighting and calling others hawrdware bad, were all brothers in the T.O.C.


Yeah... The riffraff need's to shape up, or get out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still very early on in my testing (just got it installed and leak tested this afternoon). I tried 4.8GHz @ 1.45V and it BSOD during Cinebench so I'm still at 4.6GHz at the moment. My ultimate goal is 4.8GHz but that will probably take over 1.5V the way things are looking. I'll be getting the Tuning Protection Plan from Intel like last time so I'm not opposed to running high voltages but we'll see....


didn't even know Intel was offering this until like a week ago. I'm going to be getting it with every chip I buy from now on.


----------



## Alatar

Did some quick benching for fun yesterday evening.



http://hwbot.org/submission/2435919_alatar_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_6176_marks

fastest H20 cooled GPU on the bot. And I didn't even push it hard, just 1.29v


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Man this 4930K is taking the wind out of my sails.







Best I can do so far is 4.7GHz at 1.475V which puts it about 50 points short of the 1293 my 5GHz 3960X scored in Cinebench R15. Just how bad would 1.5V+ be for this chip anyway as I was running 1.575V on my 3960X for nearly two years before she bit the dust?


----------



## Alatar

Ivy is pretty strong when it comes to taking abuse. Besides, volts alone don't really kill a chip. It's volts and high temps together that do that.

Anyways if you've got a performance tuning plan for the 4930K why not try? It's not like that one is such a good OCer that you'd want to protect it.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Man this 4930K is taking the wind out of my sails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can do so far is 4.7GHz at 1.475V which puts it about 50 points short of the 1293 my 5GHz 3960X scored in Cinebench R15. Just how bad would 1.5V+ be for this chip anyway as I was running 1.575V on my 3960X for nearly two years before she bit the dust?


4.7ghz 4930k is basically a 5ghz 3960x, but the 3960x has more cache, that is what the 50 points probably are lol. Gotta wait for RIVE BE man, a board they claim is designed for the new cpus, plus it will have a good bios. Almost all high overclocks are with that board.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, all I ever heard over the two years I had my 3960X was how useless that extra 3MB of L3 cache was! Oh well, if I can't get this thing up to at least the scores I was getting with my 3960X I'll probably just keep the RMA and return this 4930K to Amazon. Seriously, at 4.7GHz I've LOST over 1k points on my 3dmark11 physics score!


----------



## Alatar

It is mostly useless. IB and SB just aren't very far from each other IPC wise. Some of the difference shown in reviews comes from a tad higher stock clocks and a better turbo implementation.

Try compensating with the better IMC, up the memory clocks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

4.8GHz instantly BSOD at 1.5V so I don't see this chip going any higher than that and I doubt I can make up that much of a score with just 100 more MHz. Sucks because this would definitely be a better daily use chip as I can run 4.5GHz at 1.3V but everything after that becomes silly with the voltage....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, all I ever heard over the two years I had my 3960X was how useless that extra 3MB of L3 cache was! Oh well, if I can't get this thing up to at least the scores I was getting with my 3960X I'll probably just keep the RMA and return this 4930K to Amazon. Seriously, at 4.7GHz I've LOST over 1k points on my 3dmark11 physics score!


Sounds like you are experiencing what I did with the 4930k from Sandy-E. Sadly I returned the 3960X that I bought from Fry's (they lowered the price so I bet they will drop to more) and decided to keep this 4930k. I considered selling it as the 3960X could get to 5.0 in no trouble at all, while this 4930k has proven to be hell on Earth at anything over 4.4.

I'm somewhere at 1.45v for 4.5 on my 4930k (otherwise 124 and 101 bsod in games, HA!), 4.4 uses a lot less volts but I really wish I kept my 3820 compared to this chip. Sure it runs nice and cold in comparison even with 6 cores but damn does it suck







I do have 2400 on my Samsung memory, so I suppose that is another + with lower volts on the IMC as my Sandy chips could only hit 2133 mostly.


----------



## supermi

Hey guys , cpu talk huh!

I sold my 5ghz 3930k as I was gonna go 4930k and sub zero ... but with all these less than stellar overclocks people are getting I decided to hold off.

I picked up a random local 3820 and what do you know 5ghz at 1.45v hehe well it fluctuates between 1.456v and 1.464v while at load ... have not seen a single BSOD but IBT was giving occasional errors with lower voltage ... so 1.45v it is!

What do you guys think at 5ghz or maybe 5.1 if I am willing to go more like 1.5v you think this 3820 is a keeper for now? Not much benching just some games, BF4 likely and I do have my 2 titans and thinking of MAYBE a 3rd HEHEHE .... 5ghz - 5.1ghz 3820 enough here? So far my titans are pretty much 99% usage in BF4 beta.

Surround 1080p lightboost monitors here as well so I would LOVE another titan.
Or do I just sell it and get some 4930k with SS phase love going on?
Or keep this and get another titan with the savings????


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, all I ever heard over the two years I had my 3960X was how useless that extra 3MB of L3 cache was! Oh well, if I can't get this thing up to at least the scores I was getting with my 3960X I'll probably just keep the RMA and return this 4930K to Amazon. Seriously, at 4.7GHz I've LOST over 1k points on my 3dmark11 physics score!


Don't get me wrong that 3mb cache is useless, and costs $450 lol. Still, I'm not doubting this chip. Ivy-e isn't a failed abortion xeon like sandy-e, that has to mean something!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey guys , cpu talk huh!
> 
> I sold my 5ghz 3930k as I was gonna go 4930k and sub zero ... but with all these less than stellar overclocks people are getting I decided to hold off.
> 
> I picked up a random local 3820 and what do you know 5ghz at 1.45v hehe well it fluctuates between 1.456v and 1.464v while at load ... have not seen a single BSOD but IBT was giving occasional errors with lower voltage ... so 1.45v it is!
> 
> What do you guys think at 5ghz or maybe 5.1 if I am willing to go more like 1.5v you think this 3820 is a keeper for now? Not much benching just some games, BF4 likely and I do have my 2 titans and thinking of MAYBE a 3rd HEHEHE .... 5ghz - 5.1ghz 3820 enough here? So far my titans are pretty much 99% usage in BF4 beta.
> 
> Surround 1080p lightboost monitors here as well so I would LOVE another titan.
> Or do I just sell it and get some 4930k with SS phase love going on?
> Or keep this and get another titan with the savings????


Hey Bro, Whats up?









IMHO? This: "Or keep this and get another titan with the savings"








You would get far better enjoyment with a tri-Tittie than to get a sub-zero 4930K love and still NO EXTRA FRAMES in your lightboost monitors...
I know what im talking about as i have them!









3240x1920 x3 debezzeled VG278HE with only 1cm bezel love!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## overclockerz

Hi Guys, i have got some questions here. I have a good deal cut for a asus gtx titan.

Q1) The 2 existing gtx titan in my rig is the EVGA GTX Titan SC Edition which comes with a higher clocked core speed than the reference gtx titan. Can i Tri Sli these 2 evga titan with a 3rd asus gtx titan which runs at the stock speed? Any complication?

Q2) How much performance booast should i be expecting with this 3rd titan?

Q3) The MB i am using is the Asus R4E. The 2 EVGA titan are currently watercooled using the EK-Fc Titan block. Is there enough space to WC all 3 titan if i add in a 3rd card?

Q4) I am using the 3960x OCed to 4.7Ghz stable. Will my cpu hold back my 3 titans?

Thanks.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Bro, Whats up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO? This: "Or keep this and get another titan with the savings"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would get far better enjoyment with a tri-Tittie than to get a sub-zero 4930K love and still NO EXTRA FRAMES in your lightboost monitors...
> I know what im talking about as i have them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3240x1920 x3 debezzeled VG278HE with only 1cm bezel love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Cool bro I have the 120hz version you have the 144hz right. I do wanna know how you are keeping the vesa mount attatched to the panel, 1 of mine likes to pull off sheesh!

One more more question for ya. I have universal blocks now with lots of copper on heatsinks, seema good for 1.21v and 1163mhz , was thinking if buying 2 ek blocks tomorrow push closer to 1300mhz daily at 1.3v ... what do you think doing that vs putting that $220 straight into a 3rd titan as I have plenty of universal blocks and copper?

Oh choices choices!
Btw I have been busy busy busy, just caught up on about 130 pages in the last 24 hours! Best club around this is. Proud and happy to be a part of it!

Cheers and gnite!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Hi Guys, i have got some questions here. I have a good deal cut for a asus gtx titan.
> 
> Q1) The 2 existing gtx titan in my rig is the EVGA GTX Titan SC Edition which comes with a higher clocked core speed than the reference gtx titan. Can i Tri Sli these 2 evga titan with a 3rd asus gtx titan which runs at the stock speed? Any complication? *No, but you can OC it to say, 1100mhz which is a nice speed for a tri setup and then match all cards speeds untill you get all "wet" and hten cranck up the "volume" volts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Q2) How much performance booast should i be expecting with this 3rd titan? *OC wise unknown really, its just silicone lottery, you can never know... now for tri sli you will see a nice boost in all games specially those GPU limited or poorly coded, did i mentioned Crysis 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Q3) The MB i am using is the Asus R4E. The 2 EVGA titan are currently watercooled using the EK-Fc Titan block. Is there enough space to WC all 3 titan if i add in a 3rd card?
> 
> *Yap, even a fourth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Q4) I am using the 3960x OCed to 4.7Ghz stable. Will my cpu hold back my 3 titans? *No way, x79 platform is ideal with its 40 PCIe lanes for more than 2 graphic monsters like ours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your CPU is just the cherry on top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go Bro! All answered!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Hi Guys, i have got some questions here. I have a good deal cut for a asus gtx titan.
> 
> Q1) The 2 existing gtx titan in my rig is the EVGA GTX Titan SC Edition which comes with a higher clocked core speed than the reference gtx titan. Can i Tri Sli these 2 evga titan with a 3rd asus gtx titan which runs at the stock speed? Any complication?
> 
> Q2) How much performance booast should i be expecting with this 3rd titan?
> 
> Q3) The MB i am using is the Asus R4E. The 2 EVGA titan are currently watercooled using the EK-Fc Titan block. Is there enough space to WC all 3 titan if i add in a 3rd card?
> 
> Q4) I am using the 3960x OCed to 4.7Ghz stable. Will my cpu hold back my 3 titans?
> 
> Thanks.


What resolution and how many monitors? If surround 1440 monitors no issue, swolern is getting great scaling at that res even when clocked around 4.7ghz. If a single 1080p monitor I would say yes you would.

You can always upgrade monitors if need be


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go Bro! All answered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Did you got my last email ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Did you got my last email ?


Yes i did and it was damn fine!








You and i when it comes to the huffin´ and the puffin´ and the pounding are the meanest "dawgs" in the yard!








It was a thorough post and well done, did you find any "similarities" in their new bios?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes i did and it was damn fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and i when it comes to the huffin´ and the puffin´ and the pounding are the meanest "dawgs" in the yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a thorough post and well done, did you find any "similarities" in their new bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yes I did new revison #'s and a pile of 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/10840#post_20956781


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

Again thank you for all of your help and support thus far. Touch wood, my system has been running nicely with both Titans at 1202 core @ 1.225v and mem @ 6610Mhz.

My 4930K is running nicely at 1.30v 4.5Ghz stable.

When benching is there a standard to use, say 1920x1080 4 x AA etc????

I just run my "native" res of 5770x1080 with 4 xAA for example in the Valley benchmark and get 2962.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Cool bro I have the 120hz version you have the 144hz right. I do wanna know how you are keeping the vesa mount attatched to the panel, 1 of mine likes to pull off sheesh!
> 
> One more more question for ya. I have universal blocks now with lots of copper on heatsinks, seema good for 1.21v and 1163mhz , was thinking if buying 2 ek blocks tomorrow push closer to 1300mhz daily at 1.3v ... what do you think doing that vs putting that $220 straight into a 3rd titan as I have plenty of universal blocks and copper?
> 
> Oh choices choices!
> Btw I have been busy busy busy, just caught up on about 130 pages in the last 24 hours! Best club around this is. Proud and happy to be a part of it!
> 
> Cheers and gnite!


One of my VG is a H so here are some pics:





I use a mechanical silicone, it withstands heat variations very well without loosing adherence!
All with gorilla tape after to increase tension!
Allow it to dry for 6-8 hours, if its cold in your area give it up to 12 hours, remember to align the vesa mount to the back of the screen measuring the panel clearance from the lower part of the vesa mount to the bottom of the panel to assure that on all 3 screens otherwise they will be tilted!

IMHO the biggest problem you going to have are the VRM´s! you need that area on water to go high volts!
but... as you got Tri Tities you wont need high speeds or volts, so, you´ll probably be fine with the universal blocks and that copper on the VRM´s, do you have a IR gun?
What you could do now is a mild OC to your Tities, say, 1150mhz with a nice OC on the memory too and while running farcry 3 check the VRM´s temps if they do not pass 70C you will be fine! Tri [email protected] 1150mhz IMO is enough! of course if you want high volts/clocks get some EK blocks like mine and OC those TITANS!!!!










Yes its the best club around because the best guys like you are here!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Again thank you for all of your help and support thus far. Touch wood, my system has been running nicely with both Titans at 1202 core @ 1.225v and mem @ 6610Mhz.
> 
> My 4930K is running nicely at 1.30v 4.5Ghz stable.
> 
> When benching is there a standard to use, say 1920x1080 4 x AA etc????
> 
> I just run my "native" res of 5770x1080 with 4 xAA for example in the Valley benchmark and get 2962.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Check your score here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20
Normally go for the "extreme" preset! For us "Titans" its the only way!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes I did new revison #'s and a pile of
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/10840#post_20956781


----------



## szeged

sitting back relaxing, watching netflix, eating nachos with some queso dip when all of a sudden my last nacho falls into the dip bottle and i cant reach it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sitting back relaxing, watching netflix, eating nachos with some queso dip when all of a sudden my last nacho falls into the dip bottle and i cant reach it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

The best score I can get at 5760x1080 in ultra for Valley is 2919.

Core +250 and Mem +425 at 1.300v

Computer just shuts down then reboots back into windows. I think that my PSU may be the culprit. Seasonic X1250w

Both Titans are on separate rails.

Oh well was fun trying, lol

Cheers

Rob


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> The best score I can get at 5760x1080 in ultra for Valley is 2919.
> 
> Core +250 and Mem +425 at 1.300v
> 
> Computer just shuts down then reboots back into windows. I think that my PSU may be the culprit. Seasonic X1250w
> 
> Both Titans are on separate rails.
> 
> Oh well was fun trying, lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Yap, if you take a look at your power draw in AB monitor you´ll see how much your Titties are taking in, multiply by 2 and add another 300W (or more) on your CPU OC and you´ll easily end up with 1200+W!
My [email protected] [email protected],4 and my [email protected]@1,4v take 1180W IIRC! (Have to check my notes...







)








Time to go Dual-PSU: http://www.add2psu.com/store/

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

so i tore down my secondary rig to clean out dust from the rads and everything, completely took apart the PSU etc etc to clean out everything as best as i can, i look over and my dog has the 24 pin cable in his mouth thinking its a chew toy. Bit about 8 or 9 of the cables in half









but there is a reason i will only buy evga products when possible...

posted my problems on evga forums, within the day i get this response
Quote:


> Szeged,
> 
> Sorry to hear about what happened to your cable.
> 
> I have an extra one here I can spare, just the 24-pin cable, i can send it out free of charge.
> 
> Send me an email to confirm your shipping address and I will ship it out.
> 
> -Mike
> [email protected]


yep im a evga fanboy for life, and proud of it lol. #1 support team.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Hi Guys, i have got some questions here. I have a good deal cut for a asus gtx titan.
> 
> Q1) The 2 existing gtx titan in my rig is the EVGA GTX Titan SC Edition which comes with a higher clocked core speed than the reference gtx titan. Can i Tri Sli these 2 evga titan with a 3rd asus gtx titan which runs at the stock speed? Any complication?
> 
> Q2) How much performance booast should i be expecting with this 3rd titan?
> 
> Q3) The MB i am using is the Asus R4E. The 2 EVGA titan are currently watercooled using the EK-Fc Titan block. Is there enough space to WC all 3 titan if i add in a 3rd card?
> 
> Q4) I am using the 3960x OCed to 4.7Ghz stable. Will my cpu hold back my 3 titans?
> 
> Thanks.


From what iv'e heard from other people, mixing and matching can cause problems when it comes to tri-sli (i have no experience with this my self) you could easily solve this with a quick bios flash.

Depends on your monitors.

You would have plenty of room in RIVE for tri-sli.

Hell no.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so i tore down my secondary rig to clean out dust from the rads and everything, completely took apart the PSU etc etc to clean out everything as best as i can, i look over and my dog has the 24 pin cable in his mouth thinking its a chew toy. Bit about 8 or 9 of the cables in half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is a reason i will only buy evga products when possible...
> 
> posted my problems on evga forums, within the day i get this response
> yep im a evga fanboy for life, and proud of it lol. #1 support team.


I agree with you totally! EVGA has one of the best customer support in the market! Even though EVGA does not ship to my country, I still chose to buy their products.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Alright I am reporting back on my goal of reaching 1202 on stock BIOS. It is impossible. Cannot be done. I think the card just needs more wattage. No matter what my voltage it cannot reach higher clocks than my 1137 or 1150 something that it jumps between. This I believe is a great overclock for stock everything on air, fan at 75% and temps at 69 usually.

Would I possible benefit from the AB softmod and llc hack? That is without flashing to a new bios.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Alright I am reporting back on my goal of reaching 1202 on stock BIOS. It is impossible. Cannot be done. I think the card just needs more wattage. No matter what my voltage it cannot reach higher clocks than my 1137 or 1150 something that it jumps between. This I believe is a great overclock for stock everything on air, fan at 75% and temps at 69 usually.
> 
> Would I possible benefit from the AB softmod and llc hack? That is without flashing to a new bios.


if you hack AB to get 1.3v or more, you will most likely throttle from either a power target limit or thermal limit if using stock bios.


----------



## Alatar

More voltage will just make the throttling worse on a stock bios.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Alright I am reporting back on my goal of reaching 1202 on stock BIOS. It is impossible. Cannot be done. I think the card just needs more wattage. No matter what my voltage it cannot reach higher clocks than my 1137 or 1150 something that it jumps between. This I believe is a great overclock for stock everything on air, fan at 75% and temps at 69 usually.
> 
> Would I possible benefit from the AB softmod and llc hack? That is without flashing to a new bios.


Only custom bios can give you more power draw.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 4930k is not even that expensive compared to a 4770k, the performance and features you get out of it are worth the money.
> 
> You're not going to breaking any records with a 12 core westmere. People with records in multithreaded benchmarks have a 48 core setup. People with records in everything else have a 4770k or 4930k/3930k under ln2. The only reason you got a dual core setup is because you're a showoff, and a bad one at that because your system isn't even all that amazing. The reason I don't have my rig filled out is because I am waiting for the NDA for hawaii to see what parts I'm buying.










Criticizing my choices when you don't even have a computer and this isnt showing off. Its not even close. If i really wanted to show off i'd build a 16 core dual processor monster but since the 1366 Xeon's are the last processors you can overclock where would the fun be in that?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


i got the nacho out of the queso bottle, it just required a pair of tongs and a flash light because it got lost in the dip lol, it was worth it though.


----------



## Panther Al

Its a case of a bridge missing its security detail...


----------



## szeged

1189 or 1202 should be feasible with most cards, 1.212v on air is perfectly fine you wont damage your cards. You can probably push higher than 1202, but thats a stopping point for a lot of people i see, but thats mostly because their cards cant go higher.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1189 or 1202 should be feasible with most cards, 1.212v on air is perfectly fine you wont damage your cards. You can probably push higher than 1202, but thats a stopping point for a lot of people i see, but thats mostly because their cards cant go higher.


If stock boost is around 1ghz I'm fine with 1150 to 1200 as thats roughly 15% performance, not bad for a few minutes OC. Should I leave the voltage at skyn3t default?

I've been AMD for years and have only OC'd red cards with afterburner. I'm new to OC'ing nvidia and I'm gonna try precision when I get home.

Also with precision and nvidia will the cards downclock when not gaming or do I need to create a stock clock profile so they dont run at my OC 24/7?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> If stock boost is around 1ghz I'm fine with 1150 to 1200 as thats roughly 15% performance, not bad for a few minutes OC. Should I leave the voltage at skyn3t default?
> 
> I've been AMD for years and have only OC'd red cards with afterburner. I'm new to OC'ing nvidia and I'm gonna try precision when I get home.
> 
> Also with precision and nvidia will the cards downclock when not gaming or do I need to create a stock clock profile so they dont run at my OC 24/7?


precision x is basically afterburner reskinned, everything on afterburner you will find in precision x.

1.212v is max for skynet bios, just slide that all the way up and have at it, 1.212 is not stressful at all for titans.

They will downclock when not gaming or stressing the cards, they will go back to idle clocks and temperatures until you enter a stressful application again, no need for multiple profiles for that.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> precision x is basically afterburner reskinned, everything on afterburner you will find in precision x.
> 
> 1.212v is max for skynet bios, just slide that all the way up and have at it, 1.212 is not stressful at all for titans.
> 
> They will downclock when not gaming or stressing the cards, they will go back to idle clocks and temperatures until you enter a stressful application again, no need for multiple profiles for that.


Thanks man I appreciate it.

One thing..with his custom bios will precision have the same options as a stock titan? For instance I've seen 680's in precision and it just has the simple core and memory slider similar to AB. But the titans show the clock and memory offset instead (which I'm not sure of the difference I think it has something to with boost, but skyn3t has boost turned off) so I'm not sure what to be looking for.

I can just mess around with it later but I'm trying to Oc for about 1 1/2 hours over a few beers and get into that bf4 beta!! I'm pumped!


----------



## szeged

the options will be the same, except the sliders can go higher than normal


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Alright I was wondering how risky it is to flash the BIOS. I have flashed my MOBO 4 times but that was with factory correct BIOSs. I am just extremely terrified that I will try and flash to Mr. Skyn3t's BIOS and brick the card then not be able to RMA. Has anyone here ruined their Titan because of flashing?!


----------



## szeged

bios flashing is about as easy as breathing, download the flash tool utility, download the bios you want, read the "readme" document in the flash tools folder, do what it says, push one button and youre good to go!

there have been some isolated incidents of people bricking their cards because they messed up a flash, but they all (to my knowledge) got it sorted out rather quickly and got their cards working again very soon. if you brick a card with a bad flash it isnt the end of the card, there are ways to get it working again.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing my choices when you don't even have a computer and this isnt showing off. Its not even close. If i really wanted to show off i'd build a 16 core dual processor monster but since the 1366 Xeon's are the last processors you can overclock where would the fun be in that?


First of all I didn't criticize your build, you criticized everyone with a x79 chip saying it was a ripoff and bad performer. I sold my parts and am waiting to buy new ones, what does that have to do with anything?

Just go away, tired of you.


----------



## szeged

come on boys, alatar will turn this club around and then none of us will get to go to disney world.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey while we are ranting, let's just all agree my Titan SLI with an i7-930 is the best setup the world has ever seen. Ok no more rants, lets pick up our skirts grow a set of balls and do some benching.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> come on boys, alatar will turn this club around and then none of us will get to go to disney world.


ah you fight with family sometimes too.









Ready to get my titan up and going since I was playing with 780's
I still have to try 3dmark FSX with it I have it hard modded and bios but 1250's is all it wants to do the last I remember,h70 cooled.


----------



## skupples

Assuming roll of boss::::

Take your petty squabbles some where else gentleman.

Hell, make a x79 vs dual xenon thread.


----------



## Naennon

my sweet titties in 800D


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Bah I got 9997 on firestrike this thing needs a kick up the ass


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> my sweet titties in 800D


Are those custom water blocks for the titans?


----------



## Panther Al

Looks like he took the logo and secured it to the sides of the blocks, and plugged it back in.


----------



## Alatar

Upgrading to a new test bench


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got the nacho out of the queso bottle, it just required a pair of tongs and a flash light because it got lost in the dip lol, it was worth it though.


eeeewwwwww
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Upgrading to a new test bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice test banch









send me your old one


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> my sweet titties in 800D


Very nice!

Cold Zero Light Box?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> eeeewwwwww
> nice test banch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send me your old one


You wouldn't even want it in its current state lmao. That and I dont even want to think how much shipping would be.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Upgrading to a new test bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You wouldn't even want it in its current state lmao. That and I dont even want to think how much shipping would be.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think my wife can sew the cover with OCN logo and Alatar name on it just to make more original


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> ....


Lol, I do that too, the rods tend to flop around too much & drop back out of the mount holes when there isn't a pot securing them.

I should update my tech benches too, put away the socket 775 & 1366 mobo boxes & upgrade to crisp new z87 boxes


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Alright one last thing, what drivers should I use for the Skyn3t BIOS? currently I am on the 331.40 Beta drivers. Will that be a problem?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Alright one last thing, what drivers should I use for the Skyn3t BIOS? currently I am on the 331.40 Beta drivers. Will that be a problem?


that should never be an issue...

As to the volt crack, at this point in the game I doubt NV is going to ever lock us out.


----------



## Phishy714

Hmmmm.. I can't seem to get this working.

I did the command prompt part under ADMIN easily enough - got the 41 code with /ri3,20,99



After closing afterburner, I went ahead and put the 3.20h lines of code in and saved :



Restarded Afterburner and still got 1.212v:



I then closed down all the applications (including AB) and did the 4.20h line of code and saved. Turned on AB again and ran a benchmark:



Not really sure what I am doing wrong here.


----------



## dpoverlord

Titan Ultra.....
http://wccftech.com/evidence-surfaces-nvidia-gk110-based-card-titan-ultra/

To sell my Titans for the Ultra or to go 780. I think I will stay just in case BF4 really needs it. But if you can sell a Titan for $900 x 2 it's a $400 loss almost for an Ultra Hmm.........


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Titan Ultra.....
> http://wccftech.com/evidence-surfaces-nvidia-gk110-based-card-titan-ultra/
> 
> To sell my Titans for the Ultra or to go 780. I think I will stay just in case BF4 really needs it. But if you can sell a Titan for $900 x 2 it's a $400 loss almost for an Ultra Hmm.........


Old news, but I hope it is true since I've been holding up purchases. Right after 290x release so we will see what happens.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Hmmmm.. I can't seem to get this working.
> 
> I did the command prompt part under ADMIN easily enough - got the 41 code with /ri3,20,99
> 
> 
> 
> After closing afterburner, I went ahead and put the 3.20h lines of code in and saved :
> 
> 
> 
> Restarded Afterburner and still got 1.212v:
> 
> 
> 
> I then closed down all the applications (including AB) and did the 4.20h line of code and saved. Turned on AB again and ran a benchmark:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what I am doing wrong here.


Hi,
Download the: "Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide cold boot fix" from my SIG and follow it!
Any doubt or trouble PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Hmmmm.. I can't seem to get this working.
> 
> I did the command prompt part under ADMIN easily enough - got the 41 code with /ri3,20,99
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After closing afterburner, I went ahead and put the 3.20h lines of code in and saved :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restarded Afterburner and still got 1.212v:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then closed down all the applications (including AB) and did the 4.20h line of code and saved. Turned on AB again and ran a benchmark:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what I am doing wrong here.


the fact you still have an offset on AB say's you did something wrong...

You know you did it right when AB prompts you to "Restart, to configure settings" or w/e the message is.

Iv'e had to redo the process 3-4 times last time I tried cracking it.

I found doing a restart after every single step helped. I also found that doing the crack on a fresh install of AB( that hasn't been opened yet) helped allot.

if you go that route you need to restart the computer to allow it to generate GPU profiles (VEN_)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't see a Titan Ultra honestly. The new card will probably be the lower end GK110 as I just don't see Nvidia wasting fully enabled GK110's as GeForce parts...


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi,
> Download the: "Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide cold boot fix" from my SIG and follow it!
> Any doubt or trouble PM me!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Awesome, that did it. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Awesome, that did it. THANK YOU!!!


Yar! Why do it the manual way when you can just use EddTools.


----------



## szeged

titan ultra, 5% increase in performance for probably $500 more, idk about that one coach lol

but if that did push the price of normal titans down....bring it right on please.


----------



## Arm3nian

I don't think it would be priced at $1500, that would be absurd. Maybe they will just discontinue the current titan and put the new one at $1000.


----------



## Phishy714

New personal best!



For some reason, every time I try to print screen during the results screen in Valley, I get a black screen when I go to paste it, but this will do for now.

Now, to try SLI


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> New personal best!
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, every time I try to print screen during the results screen in Valley, I get a black screen when I go to paste it, but this will do for now.
> 
> Now, to try SLI


i have that problem too, you have to tab out and back in then take the screenshot for it to work.

also nice score


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> titan ultra, 5% increase in performance for probably $500 more, idk about that one coach lol
> 
> but if that did push the price of normal titans down....bring it right on please.


I think what would be more likely is an 850$ titan, and a 1,000$ 3-4% faster fully unlocked titan... Though, I just find it hard to believe NV is going to make K quadro into a 1,000$ gpu.


----------



## Arm3nian

What is the highest score for a titan under water? I got around 87.7fps with my 690 before I ran into the voltage wall.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What is the highest score for a titan under water? I got around 87.7fps with my 690 before I ran into the voltage wall.


i believe alatars titan did 93.4 fps in valley?

my best one has broken 90 fps finally now that i gave it enough volts, i actually need to go upload the pic in the thread lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> New personal best!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, every time I try to print screen during the results screen in Valley, I get a black screen when I go to paste it, but this will do for now.
> 
> Now, to try SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have that problem too, you have to tab out and back in then take the screenshot for it to work.
> 
> also nice score
Click to expand...

PrintScreen does not work for Valley.

While your score screen is showing, press F12
And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in *C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots*
It will be a .png


----------



## Arm3nian

It isn't a problem with valley, I can't take screenshots of anything in a fullscreen game, just black screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i believe alatars titan did 93.4 fps in valley?
> 
> my best one has broken 90 fps finally now that i gave it enough volts, i actually need to go upload the pic in the thread lol.


Good to see gk110 can be pushed. I bios modded my 690 but gk104 sucks and can't go anywhere unless hard voltage mod.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> PrintScreen does not work for Valley.
> 
> While your score screen is showing, press F12
> And now to find your screenshots, you need to go in *C:\Users\YOUR USER NAME\Valley\screenshots*
> It will be a .png


i really need to make a shortcut to the valley SS when using f12, ive always used print screen because i havent done that lol. But yeah this method works without having to tab out etc etc, thanks for reminding us








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> It isn't a problem with valley, I can't take screenshots of anything in a fullscreen game, just black screen.
> Good to see gk110 can be pushed. I bios modded my 690 but gk104 sucks and can't go anywhere unless hard voltage mod.


gk110 is a monster, with the right volts it can definitely push the fps hard.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gk110 is a monster, with the right volts it can definitely push the fps hard.


Makes me wonder about the potential of gk180


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Makes me wonder about the potential of gk180


i want that rumored "atlas" gpu or whatever it was that reared its head a week ago lol

also check out my new bench rig



im happy with how it turned out.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i want that rumored "atlas" gpu or whatever it was that reared its head a week ago lol
> 
> also check out my new bench rig
> 
> 
> 
> im happy with how it turned out.


Nice rig, I love the paint job! Can I visit?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Nice rig, I love the paint job! Can I visit?


come on over, lets get the entire titan club together for a titan bench session at oakridge lol


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> come on over, lets get the entire titan club together for a titan bench session at oakridge lol


We can use my bench rig for the cpu side of things.


----------



## szeged

i like the blue/purple led work you did, really brings out the processing power.


----------



## Arm3nian

Yeah thanks. I like all the different "graphics" on yours, really brings out processing power. Now we just need a nuclear power plant for a PSU.


----------



## szeged

rofl


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> We can use my bench rig for the cpu side of things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i like the blue/purple led work you did, really brings out the processing power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Yeah thanks. I like all the different "graphics" on yours, really brings out processing power. Now we just need a nuclear power plant for a PSU.


Now I know you are joking, Make sure those cap's in your RiG won't go above 85c or we will need the space atmosphere to cool it down. bring a direct pipe all the way down to the Cap's & CPU.'s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rofl


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You mean those aren't really ya'lls rigs???


----------



## uaedroid

Mates, in BF4, what are the things that are processed in the CPU side (instead of the GPU) where it is utilizing all the available cores?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Mates, in BF4, what are the things that are processed in the CPU side (instead of the GPU) where it is utilizing all the available cores?


The destruction, water, vehicles physics and your shooting bullet drops. Since it doesn't use PhysX.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now I know you are joking, Make sure those cap's in your RiG won't go above 85c or we will need the space atmosphere to cool it down. bring a direct pipe all the way down to the Cap's & CPU.'s


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The destruction, water, vehicles physics and your shooting bullet drops. Since it doesn't use PhysX.


I see, thanks mate. + rep!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> come on over, lets get the entire titan club together for a titan bench session at oakridge lol


Speaking of Oakridge... My uncle is a spy catcher over there. (mother's side) At least, that's why he tells us he does there, who knows what he's really doing @ the location.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i want that rumored "atlas" gpu or whatever it was that reared its head a week ago lol
> 
> also check out my new bench rig
> 
> 
> 
> im happy with how it turned out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> We can use my bench rig for the cpu side of things.


Well i have a small piece of land with a few nuclear power plants, we can put yall there to power your RIGS!


----------



## szeged

thanks ed, breaking down my loop now to haul my rig over to your place, this thing is kinda heavy


----------



## Arm3nian

good good... now I need to figure out how to move hoover dam over there to watercool this monstrosity.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its cool, let me just figure out how to hook up a couple of 8 pin power cables to my own little PSU:


----------



## Arm3nian

^ Meh, thats a little overkill. We will save that for the next build. Anyway, got some ram? We're gonna need a lot.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> ^ Meh, thats a little overkill. We will save that for the next build. Anyway, got some ram? We're gonna need a lot.


Sure, this is G.Skill's new Trident!











....Did I take it too far?


----------



## djriful

This is my internet...


----------



## supermi

*BEST THREAD AROUND!*


----------



## skupples

ultimate NV fanboyism

oh, and the whole AMD is now an intel OEM for server tech.... AMD has been doing some interesting thing's in the shadows. I didn't even know they acquired seamicro.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ultimate NV fanboyism


all those posts/threads get turned into " hurrr durr amd scared nvidia so nvidia pays people to not use amd"

would not read twice


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sure, this is G.Skill's new Trident!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Did I take it too far?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is my internet...


Both will do fine good job.

We are going to need a small country as the motherboard to mount this rig.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Did some quick benching for fun yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2435919_alatar_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_6176_marks
> 
> fastest H20 cooled GPU on the bot. And I didn't even push it hard, just 1.29v


Nice, your card is a pretty good overclocker.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

For some reason MSI AB doesnt let me adjust voltage. It has nothing where the voltage is supposed to be.


----------



## Alatar

Almost done with the new bench, just need to finish the loop


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Almost done with the new bench, just need to finish the loop


Damn that is sexy.

I have always wanted a test bench as my main rig - mostly just to show off my stuff lol.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Almost done with the new bench, just need to finish the loop


That is a sweet bench. How high do your VRM temps measure on that IR gun?


----------



## carlhil2

Any Titan owners living in the Boston area looking for a 2600k setup, hit me up......


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Damn that is sexy.
> 
> I have always wanted a test bench as my main rig - mostly just to show off my stuff lol.


For me it's more about convenience. I dropped normal cases when I got into watercooling back in 2011. And once I got my single stage and got into LN2/DICE normal cases were pretty much out of the question








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> That is a sweet bench. How high do your VRM temps measure on that IR gun?


Last time I ran firestrike extreme at 1.3v the highest reading I got was 46C


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Almost done with the new bench, just need to finish the loop


How you like the Dimastech? The EasyV3 certainly is big.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> How you like the Dimastech? The EasyV3 certainly is big.


First dimastech product so far and I'm liking it. Feels high quality and looks good imo.

Some instructions or a manual would have been nice (which screw goes where) lol but otherwise I'm really satisfied. Shipping was quite expensive and took a while though.


----------



## exyia

I just realized my case only has room for one 120 and one 240 rad...probably not enough for 3 titans. Maybe it's time for a bigger case?


----------



## exyia

I just realized my case only has room for one 120 and one 240 rad...probably not enough for 3 titans. Maybe it's time for a bigger case?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Did some quick benching for fun yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2435919_alatar_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_titan_6176_marks
> 
> fastest H20 cooled GPU on the bot. And I didn't even push it hard, just 1.29v


I just tried a run for fun as well with the 3930k at 4.7GHz and Titan at 1.3V

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1382404?

BTW this is MrTooShort's old card


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> For some reason MSI AB doesnt let me adjust voltage. It has nothing where the voltage is supposed to be.


Did anyone help you out?

You gotta right click & open the properties for AB, then set the voltage stuff in the general tab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I just realized my case only has room for one 120 and one 240 rad...probably not enough for 3 titans. Maybe it's time for a bigger case?


I would say so... You should look into Enthoo Primo, it launches next week. Slightly smaller then 900D, better space utilization, (by some estimates) & 100$ less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Any Titan owners living in the Boston area looking for a 2600k setup, hit me up......


I have family in Newton, but i'm pretty sure computers are still heresy in those woods.


----------



## marc0053

Slightly better score with I7 3930k at 4.9GHz and +800mem
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1382732?


----------



## marc0053

These were the last submissions with Titans as I sold 1/2 Titans 2 weeks ago and I'm selling the 2nd tonight.
Thanks for letting me join the club


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would say so... You should look into Enthoo Primo, it launches next week. Slightly smaller then 900D, better space utilization, (by some estimates) & 100$ less.
> I have family in Newton, but i'm pretty sure computers are still heresy in those woods.


jeez, that case STILL isn't out yet?









if/when I do, it probably will be that case though. Have a Level10GT right now and it just seems like a natural step up


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> These were the last submissions with Titans as I sold 1/2 Titans 2 weeks ago and I'm selling the 2nd tonight.
> Thanks for letting me join the club


To get GTX 780s or something? It's obviously better price/perf to go GTX 780s, but the Titan was never price/perf anyway, if anything it's the new 8800 GTX Ultra.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> These were the last submissions with Titans as I sold 1/2 Titans 2 weeks ago and I'm selling the 2nd tonight.
> Thanks for letting me join the club


So, after tonight you only have 1 Titan or are you selling to buy the Titan killer XPTO XXX290XXX?


----------



## skupples

I would just like to say... With the proof of insane amounts of VRAM usage in BF4 (which doesn't even utlize DX11.2)(win8.1 only)) I'm extremely happy that I chose titans...







Also, AMD putting 4 gigs on it's new flagship tell's me they knew 3 gig just wouldn't cut it @ the end of DDR5's life cycle.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would just like to say... With the proof of insane amounts of VRAM usage in BF4 (which doesn't even utlize DX11.2)(win8.1 only)) I'm extremely happy that I chose titans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, AMD putting 4 gigs on it's new flagship tell's me they knew 3 gig just wouldn't cut it @ the end of DDR5's life cycle.


Yap, my thoughts exactly! Time is proving that we made the right choice after all... and with pending UHD textures i get the itchy feeling that we really going to need the 6gb...
What do you think of the 50GB install if C.O.D. : Ghosts has inside?









Cheers

Ed

P.S. Really like your phrase: "Talent on loan from God"
I believe you hit the right spot! God is everything!


----------



## skupples

Who knows... I haven't gotten around to checking out the new COD yet... BF4 was just under 60 gigs







Which forced my hand on a 1TB EVO SSD.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would just like to say... With the proof of insane amounts of VRAM usage in BF4 (which doesn't even utlize DX11.2)(win8.1 only)) I'm extremely happy that I chose titans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, AMD putting 4 gigs on it's new flagship tell's me they knew 3 gig just wouldn't cut it @ the end of DDR5's life cycle.


"you can always add more gpu power, but not more vram" is what I always say


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Who knows... I haven't gotten around to checking out the new COD yet... BF4 was just under 60 gigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which forced my hand on a 1TB EVO SSD.


60gb??? Holy jesus....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Who knows... I haven't gotten around to checking out the new COD yet... BF4 was just under 60 gigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which forced my hand on a 1TB EVO SSD.


I want a job like yours!








How much for that 1TB EVO?
Here a 500GB is over 500$...









Wait i found a 1TB EVO for 766$...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I want a job like yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for that 1TB EVO?
> Here a 500GB is over 500$...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait i found a 1TB EVO for 766$...


The 1TB on this side of the pond is 599... I'm a lucky soul. I don't pay rent. I live in one of my parent's properties right now, so my only major cost in that department is property taxes. I'm a food delivery boy for high end restaurants in down town Fort Lauderdale. So, I make 20-30$/hr 30-40 hours a week.

Oh, and due to being a spoiled american brat, my health insurance is payed for by my Father's company. I'm also single, and don't spend much time @ the bars. All this adds up to being able to afford these shiny toy's... Though, when I go back to school starting January, my income will be cut in half, and mandatory spending increased.

In other new's.... 9th day in a row where I have had a disruption in power service. Time for a flame call.


----------



## X-oiL

What are your guys thoughts on Nvidia Surround and 4K-gaming, is Titan-SLI future proof enough or would you want Tri-SLI for a good gaming experience?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> What are your guys thoughts on Nvidia Surround and 4K-gaming, is Titan-SLI future proof enough or would you want Tri-SLI for a good gaming experience?


well, that's a multi-headed beast. First, game's are not really designed for that insanely wide resolution, so you would have some extremely ugly side panels... This was proven in the Dirt3 4k surround 7970 demo video.

Then you have the whole waiting for HDMI 2.0 thing, which GPU's will most likely not get for awhile... Though, you can use DP 1.2 ( if the TV has it)

You should head over to HatlessChimp's 4k thread, he has gone through allot of this over there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431298/sony-4k-tv-for-pc-gaming/50_50#post_20966780

Last, 3 titans seems to be a sweet spot. I hate using the term future proof, but 3 titans should last anyone quite a long time. Though, if you are looking to purchase one now, i would wait for the 290x release, and subsequent titan price drop.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The 1TB on this side of the pond is 599... I'm a lucky soul. I don't pay rent. I live in one of my parent's properties right now, so my only major cost in that department is property taxes. I'm a food delivery boy for high end restaurants in down town Fort Lauderdale. So, I make 20-30$/hr 30-40 hours a week.
> 
> Oh, and due to being a spoiled american brat, my health insurance is payed for by my Father's company. I'm also single, and don't spend much time @ the bars. All this adds up to being able to afford these shiny toy's... Though, when I go back to school starting January, my income will be cut in half, and mandatory spending increased.
> 
> In other new's.... 9th day in a row where I have had a disruption in power service. Time for a flame call.


i dont pay rent either as i live in my own house, family heirloom but income im not even going to talk about it, as its a misery here...
Good! back to school sounds good, dont ever stop! ( im going half way on my third degree) knowledge is never enough as my old venerable applied hydraulics teacher once said: " Our brains are like an infinite paradigm, the more you put inside the more you have to learn..."

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The 1TB on this side of the pond is 599... I'm a lucky soul. I don't pay rent. I live in one of my parent's properties right now, so my only major cost in that department is property taxes. I'm a food delivery boy for high end restaurants in down town Fort Lauderdale. So, I make 20-30$/hr 30-40 hours a week.
> 
> Oh, and due to being a spoiled american brat, my health insurance is payed for by my Father's company. I'm also single, and don't spend much time @ the bars. All this adds up to being able to afford these shiny toy's... Though, when I go back to school starting January, my income will be cut in half, and mandatory spending increased.
> 
> In other new's.... 9th day in a row where I have had a disruption in power service. Time for a flame call.


just curious, is that ur dad in the avatar? nice dog :3

Yea, i don't know why the Americans (myself as well) get all the awesome deals on Steam games and computer parts while the rest of the world gets shafted with $200-400 markups on the same item.


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> well, that's a multi-headed beast. First, game's are not really designed for that insanely wide resolution, so you would have some extremely ugly side panels... This was proven in the Dirt3 4k surround 7970 demo video.
> 
> Then you have the whole waiting for HDMI 2.0 thing, which GPU's will most likely not get for awhile... Though, you can use DP 1.2 ( if the TV has it)
> 
> You should head over to HatlessChimp's 4k thread, he has gone through allot of this over there.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431298/sony-4k-tv-for-pc-gaming/50_50#post_20966780
> 
> Last, 3 titans seems to be a sweet spot. I hate using the term future proof, but 3 titans should last anyone quite a long time. Though, if you are looking to purchase one now, i would wait for the 290x release, and subsequent titan price drop.


Agree, future proof is a bad word when it comes to computers. I rephrase myself lets put it this way, trying to decide what to get for the next LGA 2011 build and whether to go for mATX (SLI) or EATX (Tri-SLI) not buying all cards straight up instead adding one by one when the need comes (read technology and games develops). While the next big thing is 4k then going for 780s would be kinda stupid (in my eyes) 3Gb will probably be be eaten up pretty fast with a lot of textures on high settings.

Yeah 290X is also a option depending on price and performance on games.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> just curious, is that ur dad in the avatar? nice dog :3
> 
> Yea, i don't know why the Americans (myself as well) get all the awesome deals on Steam games and computer parts while the rest of the world gets shafted with $200-400 markups on the same item.


LOL... If my father was John Macafee (the man in the photo) I would be sending these messages from my private island, with it's own surface to air missile defense system.

Rule #1 of a being a good modern day American. DON'T QUESTION....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-oiL*
> 
> Agree, future proof is a bad word when it comes to computers. I rephrase myself lets put it this way, trying to decide what to get for the next LGA 2011 build and whether to go for mATX (SLI) or EATX (Tri-SLI) not buying all cards straight up instead adding one by one when the need comes (read technology and games develops). While the next big thing is 4k then going for 780s would be kinda stupid (in my eyes) 3Gb will probably be be eaten up pretty fast with a lot of textures on high settings.
> 
> Yeah 290X is also a option depending on price and performance on games.


BF4 is proving to eatup 3gb in surround already, and it's not even on dx11.2(win8.1 only forced evolution) Iv'e dropped all this money on this specific new rig because I have grown tired of buying middle of the road products every tick, I have plans of staying on this system for @least 3-5 years.

4K is for sure the next big thing, but it still needs a little time to mature before it's truly viable for gaming. The games them selves also need to evolve for them to be truly viable for 4k surround as well.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOL... If my father was John Macafee (the man in the photo) I would be sending these messages from my private island, with it's own surface to air missile defense system.
> 
> Rule #1 of a being a good modern day American. DON'T QUESTION....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 is proving to eatup 3gb in surround already, and it's not even on dx11.2(win8.1 only forced evolution) Iv'e dropped all this money on this specific new rig because I have grown tired of buying middle of the road products every tick, I have plans of staying on this system for @least 3-5 years.
> 
> 4K is for sure the next big thing, but it still needs a little time to mature before it's truly viable for gaming. The games them selves also need to evolve for them to be truly viable for 4k surround as well.


The man is awesome! That video was great..









For those who haven't seen it, *NSFW*


----------



## PROFIT

Hallo everyone!

I'm new here. There are more than 1000 pages here. Much more than we have in Russia and Ukraine for the same topic (Titan).








Could you please advise which vBIOS is the best for Titan? I can see at least 3 of them on the first page.
Thank you.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> Hallo everyone!
> 
> I'm new here. There are more than 1000 pages here. Much more than we have in Russia and Ukraine for the same topic (Titan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please advise which vBIOS is the best for Titan? I can see at least 3 of them on the first page.
> Thank you.


I still LOL every time I see it.

"where not complete you know... I mean it's always there, it's watching, it's been watching me for years, every time i turn on the expletive computer they are looking @ me. You know something went wrong. 15 years ago I had some beautiful software & they took it over, i don't know what they did. It's like that one time I hired a Bangkok prostitute to do my taxes while i expletive my accountant . It was terrible, the same thing is going on now"

Did you hear he has a solution to block hackers for ever? LOL, i think he's trollin'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The man is awesome! That video was great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who haven't seen it, *NSFW*


I would go with the skyn3t 1006 bios, can be found in member OccamRazor's sig. You can also find a one click tool to install it w/ guide.

Also,

WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## PROFIT

Thank you *skupples*







will try.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The man is awesome! That video was great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who haven't seen it, *NSFW*


he could at least have used a mural for the backdrop with better perspective, the rear projection screen is not flat.







. Waaay too many little blue pills in that man.


----------



## PROFIT

recently flashed 1006 bios. Strange but voltage is not 1.212 it is 1.162 whereve I moved the slider in AB:doh:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> recently flashed 1006 bios. Strange but voltage is not 1.212 it is 1.162 whereve I moved the slider in AB:doh:


Did you do the volt mod? or the LLC mod?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## PROFIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you do the volt mod? or the LLC mod?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Sorry did not understand. I flashed already moded bios which should allow to go with 1.212v. Voltage in MSI AB adjustable but nothing is changing. Did I miss something?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> Sorry did not understand. I flashed already moded bios which should allow to go with 1.212v. Voltage in MSI AB adjustable but nothing is changing. Did I miss something?


Can you show a screenshot of Afterburner? and AB monitor showing voltages?


----------



## PROFIT

Here it is
http://s1.ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/31938446.html


----------



## PROFIT

Sorry
http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20131012/HVGQVKvy.png


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> Here it is
> http://s1.ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/31938446.html


you have to press print screen and then open it in paint or whatever program you have, this image is too small to see anything!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> Sorry
> http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20131012/HVGQVKvy.png


Looks like the bios flash failed! Can you post a screenshot of GPUz with everything stock ?


----------



## PROFIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Looks like the bios flash failed! Can you post a screenshot of GPUz with everything stock ?


There was message that flashing sexesfull. Here is GPU-Z http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20131012/Nfg0149W.png but it is with 928 SKYN3T Bios. I already flashed it also. The result is the same


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> Sorry did not understand. I flashed already moded bios which should allow to go with 1.212v. Voltage in MSI AB adjustable but nothing is changing. Did I miss something?


99% of the people here use these bios in accordance with this voltage soft mod tool


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> There was message that flashing sexesfull. Here is GPU-Z http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20131012/Nfg0149W.png but it is with 928 SKYN3T Bios. I already flashed it also. The result is the same


Ok, uninstall completely AB, delete AB folder in program files(x86), download AB beta 15: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,16.html
and try to raise voltage again!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 99% of the people here use these bios in accordance with this voltage soft mod tool


His problem is that after flash still cant raise the voltage to 1.212v


----------



## PROFIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, uninstall completely AB, delete AB folder in program files(x86), download AB beta 15: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,16.html
> and try to raise voltage again!


it is the same http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20131012/3avAR5Lz.png


----------



## PROFIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 99% of the people here use these bios in accordance with this voltage soft mod tool


I think it is not absolutley correct. If BIOS already modified to 1.212 it should work without any voodoo


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> I think it is not absolutley correct. If BIOS already modified to 1.212 it should work without any voodoo


You are correct... Have you tried it in PrecX? (don't run both @ the same time, make sure you force which ever one to close, before opening the other)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> I think it is not absolutley correct. If BIOS already modified to 1.212 it should work without any voodoo


Theres something wrong somewhere but not the bios, 2 choices: or continue to try to find what it is, next is to reinstall drivers with clean installation OR, download from my SIG the "Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide cold boot fix" : http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16439 and the LLC disable: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16894 and follow instructions inside; that way you can raise the voltage at will!
Its up to you!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## PROFIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are correct... Have you tried it in PrecX? (don't run both @ the same time, make sure you force which ever one to close, before opening the other)


Thank you. It is work correct in PrecX but not in MSA AB. I liked MSI AB more before


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> Thank you. It is work correct in PrecX but not in MSA AB. I liked MSI AB more before


If you try the volt mod remember that it doesnt work in precisionX, only in AB due to coding limitations in precisonX!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> Thank you. It is work correct in PrecX but not in MSA AB. I liked MSI AB more before


I feel like I have heard this before... You can shoot Skyn3t a PM and ask him what's up... Remember that it's highly recommend to refresh your driver's after a bios flash.

btw,(anonymous rep giver) that score is from stock bios...







(they should really tell you who's giving the rep.)


----------



## skyn3t

can I join to this conversation too







or is it too late?


----------



## PROFIT

Thank you guys!








May be Skyn3t will read these pages and will make new revision of bios.


----------



## PROFIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can I join to this conversation too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it too late?


no late yet


----------



## PROFIT

If there will be any updated info regarding Bios I will continue conversation later. It is 1:21 a.m. in my country. gonna to sleep.


----------



## supermi

I ordered those EK blocks, bye bye universal blocks. HELLO VOLT MOD 1.3Vplus 24/7 now baby!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel like I have heard this before... You can shoot Skyn3t a PM and ask him what's up... Remember that it's highly recommend to refresh your driver's after a bios flash.
> 
> btw,(anonymous rep giver) that score is from stock bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they should really tell you who's giving the rep.)


give it a shot with mod bios and _moar_ mV !


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I ordered those EK blocks, bye bye universal blocks. HELLO VOLT MOD 1.3Vplus 24/7 now baby!


The universal blocks do well as far as overclocking goes too, the full cover do look prettier though.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The universal blocks do well as far as overclocking goes too, the full cover do look prettier though.


With the copper sinks on the VRM and voltage at about 1.2v at load 1.24V set and LLC enabled with major fan action (24c ambients) I was seeing temps around 90c on the pcb behind the vrm. Core was about 1200mhz.

I agree the universal blocks are as good for core and with cards like the classifieds I would certainly use the universals. I just don't think these cards vrm will handle 1.3v with llc disabled for long gaming sessions. You think they will?

Funny I had universal blocks on the 680 classifieds but will benefit from full cover blocks on these reference cards. unless FTW you think otherwise ....


----------



## Continus

As much as I wanted to OC my Titan, alas I've recently learned a terrible lesson. Due to a power outage, my Titan now crashes whenever I try to play a game or try to use Folding @ Home. Yea... I'm a bit depressed. Needless to say, the next Titan I get, I'll be sure to have the appropriate PSU from now on.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Continus*
> 
> As much as I wanted to OC my Titan, alas I've recently learned a terrible lesson. Due to a power outage, my Titan now crashes whenever I try to play a game or try to use Folding @ Home. Yea... I'm a bit depressed. Needless to say, the next Titan I get, I'll be sure to have the appropriate PSU from now on.


That sucks









any chance it is the PSU that died? we can hope right







!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> With the copper sinks on the VRM and voltage at about 1.2v at load 1.24V set and LLC enabled with major fan action (24c ambients) I was seeing temps around 90c on the pcb behind the vrm. Core was about 1200mhz.
> 
> I agree the universal blocks are as good for core and with cards like the classifieds I would certainly use the universals. I just don't think these cards vrm will handle 1.3v with llc disabled for long gaming sessions. You think they will?
> 
> Funny I had universal blocks on the 680 classifieds but will benefit from full cover blocks on these reference cards. unless FTW you think otherwise ....


I run without a case & with a fan right at the VRM heatsinks, mine never get that hot, usually more like 50° with air cooling.
Also benching, so heavy loads are measured in minutes rather than hours most of the time except when folding, & I don't usually OC heavily except for benching.

Full cover blocks with active cooling would be much better for you, the VRMs are the weak link on titans, the cooler the better.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Continus*
> 
> As much as I wanted to OC my Titan, alas I've recently learned a terrible lesson. Due to a power outage, my Titan now crashes whenever I try to play a game or try to use Folding @ Home. Yea... I'm a bit depressed. Needless to say, the next Titan I get, I'll be sure to have the appropriate PSU from now on.


You mean like, you had a disruption in your houses electrical service?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOL... If my father was John Macafee (the man in the photo) I would be sending these messages from my private island, with it's own surface to air missile defense system.
> 
> Rule #1 of a being a good modern day American. DON'T QUESTION....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 is proving to eatup 3gb in surround already, and it's not even on dx11.2(win8.1 only forced evolution) Iv'e dropped all this money on this specific new rig because I have grown tired of buying middle of the road products every tick, I have plans of staying on this system for @least 3-5 years.
> 
> 4K is for sure the next big thing, but it still needs a little time to mature before it's truly viable for gaming. The games them selves also need to evolve for them to be truly viable for 4k surround as well.


Yeah I'm using around 3000MB for surround without AA. Anyone tested 4K yet? I wanted to but in the new BF4 drivers bezel correction is broken for me so I can't simulate 4K and can't be assed installing/reinstalling.

I doubt the small jump to 4K and graphical improvements from the final game jumps VRAM up to and around 4000MB so I'd be safe with the 290X but 3500-3750MB could be possible. I can't remember but I think with AA I was hitting 3800MB and 5200MB with supersampling.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I run without a case & with a fan right at the VRM heatsinks, mine never get that hot, usually more like 50° with air cooling.
> Also benching, so heavy loads are measured in minutes rather than hours most of the time except when folding, & I don't usually OC heavily except for benching.
> 
> Full cover blocks with active cooling would be much better for you, the VRMs are the weak link on titans, the cooler the better.


Yeah minutes vs hours makes a difference, weak link is the VRM here , hopefully not too weak hahaha!
what kind of voltage? I had strong fans right on those sinks and still got 70's with 1.21v with llc and 90's with 1.20v no llc. I know our copper sinks were pretty similar I wonder what would make that much difference?

But yeah seeing the temps I did I would not want to go 1.25v even with no llc for gaming let alont the 1.3 -1.35v I plan!
*COLDER FASTER* that is the motto









Knowning more about the titans I am happy I scrapped my plans to cool them full time with sub zero liquid! Not enough scaling with cold ... I have a 3820 for now but I am still wanting a 4930k under SS phase to push the 3rd titan I will get! titans need support


----------



## Panther Al

Doing some work on my system, and decided while I was at it to do a little experimenting with the stock air coolers. Some folks have asked me how hard it is to remove the windows because they don't like the glass look. So, I decided to do some temp reads both with and without while folding.

I took the window off of my top card, and left it on the bottom. Now, in my rig, I get 4 degrees more on the top than the bottom, so all the temps I read off of it, I subtracted that 4 degree difference from the top cards readings.

The result?

Leave the window on. With the window off, the blower was sending air not just over the fins, but out the hole left by the missing window, and my temps averaged a little over 5 degrees higher without than with in my system.

My guess is, the window makes sure the airflow over the heatsink is maximised, removing it means that the ability of it to dissipate heat is severely compromised.

Just a friendly FYI for those that want to keep the blowers on, but not the windows.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah I'm using around 3000MB for surround without AA. Anyone tested 4K yet? I wanted to but in the new BF4 drivers bezel correction is broken for me so I can't simulate 4K and can't be assed installing/reinstalling.
> 
> I doubt the small jump to 4K and graphical improvements from the final game jumps VRAM up to and around 4000MB so I'd be safe with the 290X but 3500-3750MB could be possible. I can't remember but I think with AA I was hitting 3800MB and 5200MB with supersampling.


I was getting about the same with no AA to 4x msaa and again with super sampling, just set to 130% I dropped to like 45fps ... all maxed out even with super sampling 3 or 4 titans will be needed hehehe ... sorry no info on 4k though







some will turn up!


----------



## Lukas026

my first big tower arrived today - fractal design define xl 2. now I am in the process of putting it together. here are some pics:







I am planning on going wc someday and also buy second titan

any news in titan world overall ? cant keep up with this post in these days


----------



## Continus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any chance it is the PSU that died? we can hope right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


No, I didn't have one of those uninterruptable power units when the power went out. In that, is my expensive lesson to get one, better protections against expensive
repairs/ replacements

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You mean like, you had a disruption in your houses electrical service?


Yep, I was playing Crysis 3 when the power went out. When it came back on, I resumed normal operations with my pc, that's when
it started giving me artifacts and crashing my pc. I know it's my Titan and not some other part, because I'm running a GTX 650 with no
problems. Even my OC'ed intel i7 3820 isn't having problems.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So, after tonight you only have 1 Titan or are you selling to buy the Titan killer XPTO XXX290XXX?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> To get GTX 780s or something? It's obviously better price/perf to go GTX 780s, but the Titan was never price/perf anyway, if anything it's the new 8800 GTX Ultra.


Both my titans are now sold and ill be running a gtx 560ti until i can find a cheap gtx 780 or similar. Expecting a newborn in January and the price of diapers, crib, stroller, etc easily exceeds the cost 2 Titans.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Holy hell, you sold MrTooShort's golden Titan?!?!?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Both my titans are now sold and ill be running a gtx 560ti until i can find a cheap gtx 780 or similar. *Expecting a newborn in January* and the price of diapers, crib, stroller, etc easily exceeds the cost 2 Titans.


Congrats!!!!









Ed


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I just picked up my second Titan! now its time to Mod the heck out of my HAF X with some KrAzY KaSe fans super air flow maximum extreme then I can be cool finally!


----------



## Continus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Both my titans are now sold and ill be running a gtx 560ti until i can find a cheap gtx 780 or similar. Expecting a newborn in January and the price of diapers, crib, stroller, etc easily exceeds the cost 2 Titans.


Congratulations


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I just picked up my second Titan! now its time to Mod the heck out of my HAF X with some KrAzY KaSe fans super air flow maximum extreme then I can be cool finally!










Water is coolest! (next to frozen gas)


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I keep pricing out a list of stuff to go water cooled and once it hits $700 I get demoralized! I would have a GPU only look with a 360 black ice rad and the works. Damn I want to water cool again lol.
Btw congrats on newborn!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I keep pricing out a list of stuff to go water cooled and once it hits $700 I get demoralized! I would have a GPU only look with a 360 black ice rad and the works. Damn I want to water cool again lol.
> Btw congrats on newborn!


$700 is a decent cpu and gpu loop, you should be able to just cool the gpu for $300. And black ice rads are expensive, you can get something cheaper that performs as good or better for cheaper.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Maybe so, but I personally love my Black Ice rads. Excellent build quality....


----------



## Arm3nian

No doubt, but for a budget build lol?

I see you have the high fpi ones, don't loud fans annoy you?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not at all to be honest. I run all six at max speed most of the time and they aren't really that loud IMO...


----------



## Arm3nian

What rpm do you run your fans at? I had 2000rpm fans before, which were annoying. Then I got some 1450rpm scythes, with 1 running it was inaudible, but I put a total of 8 on rads and that got annoying. I was planning on getting some black ice 480 sr-1s for my upcomming build, but i'm worried that low rpm fans (1000 and lower) would effect performance.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Both my titans are now sold and ill be running a gtx 560ti until i can find a cheap gtx 780 or similar. Expecting a newborn in January and the price of diapers, crib, stroller, etc easily exceeds the cost 2 Titans.


Congrat's, Good thing you did. family comes first. can we have the newborn name.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I keep pricing out a list of stuff to go water cooled and once it hits $700 I get demoralized! I would have a GPU only look with a 360 black ice rad and the works. Damn I want to water cool again lol.
> Btw congrats on newborn!


I'm going to hit about $800 for CPU/GPU/VRM plus 2 rads.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What rpm do you run your fans at? I had 2000rpm fans before, which were annoying. Then I got some 1450rpm scythes, with 1 running it was inaudible, but I put a total of 8 on rads and that got annoying. I was planning on getting some black ice 480 sr-1s for my upcomming build, but i'm worried that low rpm fans (1000 and lower) would effect performance.


The Pk-3's run at 1600 I believe and the PL-2's at 1250. I guess the thing is kinda loud but I'm just used to it. Sometimes I'll turn off the 4 fans on my 560 rad if I'm just browsing or something but for the most part they are all on...


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Cool bro I have the 120hz version you have the 144hz right. I do wanna know how you are keeping the vesa mount attatched to the panel, 1 of mine likes to pull off sheesh!
> 
> One more more question for ya. I have universal blocks now with lots of copper on heatsinks, seema good for 1.21v and 1163mhz , was thinking if buying 2 ek blocks tomorrow push closer to 1300mhz daily at 1.3v ... what do you think doing that vs putting that $220 straight into a 3rd titan as I have plenty of universal blocks and copper?
> 
> Oh choices choices!
> Btw I have been busy busy busy, just caught up on about 130 pages in the last 24 hours! Best club around this is. Proud and happy to be a part of it!
> 
> Cheers and gnite!


I think cpu will be the bottleneck.
I play crysis2 with 3 titans for now a 3930k at 4.5 definitely the cpu is the bottleneck.
On bf3 I get way more fps than with c2 on 5800x1080.


----------



## skupples

3930k @ 4.5 necking 3 titans? Really? Is that possible? Specially in a game like Cry2?


----------



## szeged

3930k are bottlenecks now?


----------



## Phishy714

Hey guys, this morning I install W8 - and I am getting some very strange issues. I have wiped and re-installed 3 times already with the same thing happening.
After ALOT of troubleshooting, I have isolated the problem, but have no idea why it keeps happening.

I currently have a GTX Titan and decided to add another one. I figure since I had to do all the work of redoing my loop, I might as well do a fresh install of W8 (been looking to move over for a bit anyways). So here's the issue:

If I run one single card - as in the second Titan is plugged into the motherboard but no power connections running to it - I am just fine, no problems at all. When I put the power connections on the second card and reboot the computer (and also add SLI bridge), I freeze immediately after signing into W8 (every single time) - followed by a BSOD a minute later saying DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION. I can log in using safe mode with both GPU's on at which point I am able to uninstall and re install drivers. I have tried the latest official drivers, the latest beta drivers, and rolled back to the latest before this one and all have the same result (doing clean installs each time).









Any help is much appreciated - or maybe if you guys could point me in the right direction or get your buddies to take a look at the issue!

Thanks again!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Need to get that 3930k to 4.8Ghz or higher with three Titans. Also get your ram speed up with tight timings.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Hey guys, this morning I install W8 - and I am getting some very strange issues. I have wiped and re-installed 3 times already with the same thing happening.
> After ALOT of troubleshooting, I have isolated the problem, but have no idea why it keeps happening.
> 
> I currently have a GTX Titan and decided to add another one. I figure since I had to do all the work of redoing my loop, I might as well do a fresh install of W8 (been looking to move over for a bit anyways). So here's the issue:
> 
> If I run one single card - as in the second Titan is plugged into the motherboard but no power connections running to it - I am just fine, no problems at all. When I put the power connections on the second card and reboot the computer (and also add SLI bridge), I freeze immediately after signing into W8 (every single time) - followed by a BSOD a minute later saying DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION. I can log in using safe mode with both GPU's on at which point I am able to uninstall and re install drivers. I have tried the latest official drivers, the latest beta drivers, and rolled back to the latest before this one and all have the same result (doing clean installs each time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated - or maybe if you guys could point me in the right direction or get your buddies to take a look at the issue!
> 
> Thanks again!


OK let's see... First off WATCHDOG is just a your windows 8 failed message.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/jj154556(v=vs.85).aspx

Do you get get a specific code by chance?
My first question... Are you by any chance installing the Nvidia Experience?(new nv update)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-system/dpc-watchdog-violation-windows-8-solved/8ce8fa54-9e1b-4b57-98b2-4dbb2a25864e

I actually use the windows 8 updater to install NV driver's on my 480's tower. People think i'm nuts for running current drivers on fermi on win8, but iv'e never had an issue.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK let's see... First off WATCHDOG is just a your windows 8 failed message.
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/jj154556(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> Do you get get a specific code by chance?
> My first question... Are you by any chance installing the Nvidia Experience?(new nv update)
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-system/dpc-watchdog-violation-windows-8-solved/8ce8fa54-9e1b-4b57-98b2-4dbb2a25864e
> 
> I actually use the windows 8 updater to install NV driver's on my 480's tower. People think i'm nuts for running current drivers on fermi on win8, but iv'e never had an issue.


It doesn't give me any other information unfortunately. that watchdog thing is the only thing that shows up.

I am not installing Nvidia Experience either.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Congrat's, Good thing you did. family comes first. can we have the newborn name.


He should just go ahead and call him/her Titan


----------



## marc0053

I was thinking to call him or her Kepler or max








I'll need to swing that by my wife first....


----------



## szeged

Johannes Kepler [insert last name here]


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Johannes Kepler [insert last name here]


Johannes Kepler Maxwell [insert last name here]


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I don't think it would be priced at $1500, that would be absurd. Maybe they will just discontinue the current titan and put the new one at $1000.


It will be 750 or even less, if the r9 290x is better than the actual titan


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I just realized my case only has room for one 120 and one 240 rad...probably not enough for 3 titans. Maybe it's time for a bigger case?


You can always create more room. I have a 420 and 2 280 radiators on the top of my phantom case


----------



## Panther Al

Heh. A thought I have given a time or three, as my case has room for a 30mm 240 and a 60mm 240 only, and to cool two Titans, that might be pushing things a little. Has anyone used those AquaComputer External Rad Towers?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Right well 1150 Stable at stock voltage so far


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Holy hell, you sold MrTooShort's golden Titan?!?!?


Yes. Unfortunately I don't have 35 reps on here yet, if so I would have posted an for sale add for MrTooShort's Titan on here. Ah well, some lucky fellow in Ontario will be picking it up Tuesday.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I think cpu will be the bottleneck.
> I play crysis2 with 3 titans for now a 3930k at 4.5 definitely the cpu is the bottleneck.
> On bf3 I get way more fps than with c2 on 5800x1080.


Thanks for the info and experience! I did play crysis 2 with 4 680 classifieds at 1400mhz and 2 titans with 3930k at 5ghz did not see any cpu bottlneck but 3 titans could be different.

Swolern ran a few tests for me with 4800x900 res a little less pixels than our res 3 titans 3930k at 4.8ghx got 60-70% gpu usage and with 2 cores disabled 50-60% that is a cpu bittleneck for sure our res has more pixels but still might have a cpu bottleneck in bf4. Swolern has 1440p surroind so he is totally gpu limited 99% gpu usage pegged.

Vega has run 3 and 4 titans on 1080p portrait with 3930k at 5.2ghz, seemed to have perfect scaling in C3 and most games other than poorly coded bf3.

What do you get on bf4 beta?
Bf3 would be limited on any chip right now 3 classifieds at 1400 mhz never saw full usage let alone 4 lol BF3 sucks with more than 2 gpus, but that is not a cpu bottleneck so much as poor use of the cpu and poor handling of multi card configurations. Bf4 seems MUCH better in that regard.

That said I got the waterblocks but will pick up a 3rd titan when I see a great price and will get a 4930k under cold at some point! Me also wants haswell octocore!









Wrote on my phone, sorry for any typos!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Thanks for the info and experience! I did play crysis 2 with 4 680 classifieds at 1400mhz and 2 titans with 3930k at 5ghz did not see any cpu bottlneck but 3 titans could be different.
> 
> Swolern ran a few tests for me with 4800x900 res a little less pixels than our res 3 titans 3930k at 4.8ghx got 60-70% gpu usage and with 2 cores disabled 50-60% that is a cpu bittleneck for sure our res has more pixels but still might have a cpu bottleneck in bf4. Swolern has 1440p surroind so he is totally gpu limited 99% gpu usage pegged.
> 
> Vega has run 3 and 4 titans on 1080p porttrait with 3930k at 5.2ghz seemed to have perfect scaling in C3 and most games other than poorly coded bf3.
> 
> What do you get on bf4 beta? Bf3 would be limited on any chip right now 3 classifieds at 1400 mhz never saw full usage let alone lol BF3 sucks with more than 2 gpus, but that is not a cpu bottleneck so much as poor use of the cpu and poor habdling of multi card configurations. Bf4 seems MUCH better in that regard.
> 
> That said I got the waterblocks but will pick up a 3rd titan when I see a great price and will get a 4930k under cold at some point! Me also wants haswell octocore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrote on my phone, sorry for any typos!


Downclocked my 3570K to 4.6ghz and left my [email protected] stock (Skyn3t´s bios 928mhz) and fired Crysis 2 with High res textures and patch 1.9 everything set to ultra!
@3240x1920 with v-sync on had fluid game play at 60fps but had weird v-sync problems, every time i set it off frames dropped to 30! LOL
[email protected]% all 4 cores and 2 GPU(s)@99%

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

I get a bout 50-60% usage on my two titans w/ 3570k @ 4.7 in bf4... It's just too damned hot in this new office to run it @ 5.0+... My ambient's are 27c+

The town house had dual AC system & my office was in an open foyer, so yeah... =(

I did notice that this houses windows are old as hell, so i'm in the process of calking all of them. I hope it makes a 1-2c difference...


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I ordered those EK blocks, bye bye universal blocks. HELLO VOLT MOD 1.3Vplus 24/7 now baby!


Wheren't you happy with universal blocks?
Did you keep the cover on the card and the fan?
I'd like just to take off the heatsink and put the waterblock I already cut on the base to fit on my gtx 680.


----------



## skupples

Sigh, 1.255v 0% LLC @ 1167, for stable in bf4. Not to mention the 35-38C air pumping out of my two rads. Good thing BE is only a few weeks out @ this point. EKGA should be operational by second week of November. It won't be pretty, but it'l fly... Well, it'l be pretty if you are a fan of all black errythang.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Wheren't you happy with universal blocks?
> Did you keep the cover on the card and the fan?
> I'd like just to take off the heatsink and put the waterblock I already cut on the base to fit on my gtx 680.


The Titan´s Achilles heel is the VRM´s!
Whatever air cooled based solution is not going to be able to dissipate the heat produced in the VRM area, specially the DrMOS modules AKA power mosfets or mosfets!
Even at stock voltages the VRM´s are very close to the maximum operating thermal efficiency +- 85C
No wonder why nvidia blocked overvoltage to 1,212v! (MAXv - LLC -Vvar) = 1.212v-0.025v-0.006v= 1.181v
If you do the math youll see max wattage stock being the max heat the stock cooler can dissipate!
Clever devils arent they?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The Titan´s Achilles heel is the VRM´s!
> Whatever air cooled based solution is not going to be able to dissipate the heat produced in the VRM area, specially the DrMOS modules AKA power mosfets or mosfets!
> Even at stock voltages the VRM´s are very close to the maximum operating thermal efficiency 125C - (delta 25C) = +- 85C
> No wonder why nvidia blocked overvoltage to 1,212v! (MAXv - LLC -Vvar) = 1.212v-0.025v-0.006v= 1.181v
> If you do the math youll see max wattage stock being the max heat the stock cooler can dissipate!
> Clever devils arent they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


they should have let more people make custom air coolers for them







an asus dcuII cooler it would have been nice for the air overclockers, or gigabytes windforce3 lol


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 3930k @ 4.5 necking 3 titans? Really? Is that possible? Specially in a game like Cry2?


If you havent tried yet crysis2 multiplayer do it its the best game I played since wing commander prophecy, awesome and with fast action.
Anyway it is heavy on gk110. Changing from 3 680 to 3 titan I noticed not better fps but a more fluid gameplay due to lower frame time.
In this moment after the driver - mobo bios crash Im having trouble
cpu 3930k at 4,5ghz 1,45v to go higher I need more than 1,5
16 gb ram at 1600 yeah need to oc this better
3 titans clocking in game at 1130-1160 mhz stock bios







but have to solve the rest first.

I bought a 3970x that I didn't mount yet, I fear there is something else not ok at all. I changed from lga 1055 to 2011 making a driver sweep not reinstalling windows and the 60 programs/tools games I have on it; and I feel electricity from the case.

Anyway after the crash I get lower fps in crysis2 very high settings 5800x1080, now around 70fps, but I feel short slowdowns that drive me crazy when already dealing with 2-3 enemies and a sniper







(not that I cannot deal with it).

I took the 3970 seeing how the 4930 overclocks. Found a good deal, new for 600$.

Good weekend everybody and try crysis2 multiplayer


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> If you havent tried yet crysis2 multiplayer do it its the best game I played since wing commander prophecy, awesome and with fast action.
> Anyway it is heavy on gk110. Changing from 3 680 to 3 titan I noticed not better fps but a more fluid gameplay due to lower frame time.
> In this moment after the driver - mobo bios crash Im having trouble
> cpu 3930k at 4,5ghz 1,45v to go higher I need more than 1,5
> 16 gb ram at 1600 yeah need to oc this better
> 3 titans clocking in game at 1130-1160 mhz stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but have to solve the rest first.
> 
> I bought a 3970x that I didn't mount yet, I fear there is something else not ok at all. I changed from lga 1055 to 2011 making a driver sweep not reinstalling windows and the 60 programs/tools games I have on it; and I feel electricity from the case.
> 
> Anyway after the crash I get lower fps in crysis2 very high settings 5800x1080, now around 70fps, but I feel short slowdowns that drive me crazy when already dealing with 2-3 enemies and a sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not that I cannot deal with it).
> 
> I took the 3970 seeing how the 4930 overclocks. Found a good deal, new for 600$.
> 
> Good weekend everybody and try crysis2 multiplayer


wait, 4.5 ghz at 1.45v? your chip is a dud if it needs that much.

Mine runs at 4.3 Ghz at 1.3v, the stock volts dictated by my GA-X79-UP4 motherboard. something is fishy here.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Downclocked my 3570K to 4.6ghz and left my [email protected] stock (Skyn3t´s bios 928mhz) and fired Crysis 2 with High res textures and patch 1.9 everything set to ultra!
> @3240x1920 with v-sync on had fluid game play at 60fps but had weird v-sync problems, every time i set it off frames dropped to 30! LOL
> [email protected]% all 4 cores and 2 GPU(s)@99%
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thats strange, when recording with fraps I had fps pairing the fps of recording, If I record at 30 fps ingame would be 30, so I recorded at more to possibly have the highest fps while recording. Cudn't it be that something interferes?

Talking about crysis2 I played 1023 hours














and will go on, I did more than 100000k, this is what the rig is for, not for itself. So it feels strange for me hearing of people working hours to get a better benchmark score. And using the rig relatively not much compared to the time invested in it.
I'm passionate about gaming because it gives me emotion and adrenaline, peel stretch. On the multiplayer I am often called cheater and if I don't know somebody on the server alot of people doesn't believe my gameplay is not that by using cheats. (I got "addicted" to adrenaline with a 600 honda hornet motorbike, after the first fine (4700$) for speeding I thought: ok better if I do else than going 100 mph on road, then once late with my car I speeded on the highway, 30mph over the limit, got me a fine of the triple than before, and a period of 1y and4 m without driving license, so thats why I now game that much).


----------



## X-oiL

Just made a post about the looks of some titan waterblocks here please give your opinion


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> wait, 4.5 ghz at 1.45v? your chip is a dud if it needs that much.
> 
> Mine runs at 4.3 Ghz at 1.3v, the stock volts dictated by my GA-X79-UP4 motherboard. something is fishy here.


Thats right


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> wait, 4.5 ghz at 1.45v? your chip is a dud if it needs that much.
> 
> Mine runs at 4.3 Ghz at 1.3v, the stock volts dictated by my GA-X79-UP4 motherboard. something is fishy here.


Not really. Some people are just unlucky enough to get bad chips. I've heard of 2500K's that couldn't do 4.3GHz...


----------



## Alatar

My 3930K does 5ghz at 1.33v....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just shut up Al.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The Titan´s Achilles heel is the VRM´s!
> Whatever air cooled based solution is not going to be able to dissipate the heat produced in the VRM area, specially the DrMOS modules AKA power mosfets or mosfets!
> Even at stock voltages the VRM´s are very close to the maximum operating thermal efficiency +- 85C
> No wonder why nvidia blocked overvoltage to 1,212v! (MAXv - LLC -Vvar) = 1.212v-0.025v-0.006v= 1.181v
> If you do the math youll see max wattage stock being the max heat the stock cooler can dissipate!
> Clever devils arent they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I understand







....







maybe titan "ultra" cud have a better vrm to be the best for another while.

But did you remove everything from the card and just put the waterblock?
Cos I cutted the borders of the base of EK universal waterblocks to be able to keep on the plate and fan over the card.
So I wonder if your card was covered or not, because with the metal plate on it and fan it should have a better dissipation


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just shut up Al.


Did I ever tell you the story of my 4770K?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

And theres me trying to get my 3820 to 5ghz at 1.41 (max im going to) and failing by 60mhz. Any else having problems with FPS using the 331 Beta Drivers ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Thats strange, when recording with fraps I had fps pairing the fps of recording, If I record at 30 fps ingame would be 30, so I recorded at more to possibly have the highest fps while recording. Cudn't it be that something interferes?
> 
> Talking about crysis2 I played 1023 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will go on, I did more than 100000k, this is what the rig is for, not for itself. So it feels strange for me hearing of people working hours to get a better benchmark score. And using the rig relatively not much compared to the time invested in it.
> I'm passionate about gaming because it gives me emotion and adrenaline, peel stretch. On the multiplayer I am often called cheater and if I don't know somebody on the server alot of people doesn't believe my gameplay is not that by using cheats. (I got "addicted" to adrenaline with a 600 honda hornet motorbike, after the first fine (4700$) for speeding I thought: ok better if I do else than going 100 mph on road, then once late with my car I speeded on the highway, 30mph over the limit, got me a fine of the triple than before, and a period of 1y and4 m without driving license, so thats why I now game that much).


Hehehehe! i know the feeling, thats why i gave up on speedsters and bought a Harley Davidson!








Cheaters we are of course...







i have 120hz monitors with lighboost on with 0 motion blur!!! its an unfair advantage playing online but its not cheating! LOL
Thats why lots of top players still play on CRT´s...
Its easy to call cheaters when yourself dont take it (the gaming) passionately and when others that do, beat you, you of course get mad!!! ROFL
Dont pay attention to them, do what you love most and let them yell all they want!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe titan "ultra" cud have a better vrm to be the best for another while.
> 
> But did you remove everything from the card and just put the waterblock?
> Cos I cutted the borders of the base of EK universal waterblocks to be able to keep on the plate and fan over the card.
> So I wonder if your card was covered or not, because with the metal plate on it and fan it should have a better dissipation


Yes it has but nothing close to water!








and EK blocks!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hehehehe! i know the feeling, thats why i gave up on speedsters and bought a Harley Davidson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaters we are of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 120hz monitors with lighboost on with 0 motion blur!!! its an unfair advantage playing online but its not cheating! LOL
> Thats why lots of top players still play on CRT´s...
> Its easy to call cheaters when yourself dont take it (the gaming) passionately and when others that do, beat you, you of course get mad!!! ROFL
> Dont pay attention to them, do what you love most and let them yell all they want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


















The thing that drives me mad is 3 titan and a game that sometime blocks for some 0,05 seconds









Are your monitors also ok for 3D?
I was looking for them and other similar models.
With only 1 asus ve278q I cud set 72hz, but with 3 the drivers limit the whole thing to 60hz, so it will probably be my next update to change on 120hz monitors, but these cost the double as the other ones


----------



## skupples

Titan ultra is called K Qaudro.

Edit: Holy hell, I want a BNIB 3960x for 600!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My 3930K does 5ghz at 1.33v....


Do you like a trade?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Titan ultra is called K Qaudro.


Im assuming you meant the K6000 This one http://www3.pny.com/NVIDIA-Quadro-K6000-font-colordc0431Newfont-P3412C365.aspx


----------



## Panther Al

I'd really love to see some drivers for that card optimized for gaming: that would be a heck of a card. As is, for gaming I don't think it would be any better than a 780, or even 680 perhaps?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Did I ever tell you the story of my 4770K?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Do you like a trade?


Me too, even more jelly of that 4770k after finding out how weak the IMC on mine is...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I'd really love to see some drivers for that card optimized for gaming: that would be a heck of a card. As is, for gaming I don't think it would be any better than a 780, or even 680 perhaps?


I'm sure it would probably game as well as 780 or Titan, but not as good as the 4 x titans that could probably be bought with money left over instead.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that drives me mad is 3 titan and a game that sometime blocks for some 0,05 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your monitors also ok for 3D?
> I was looking for them and other similar models.
> With only 1 asus ve278q I cud set 72hz, but with 3 the drivers limit the whole thing to 60hz, so it will probably be my next update to change on 120hz monitors, but these cost the double as the other ones


Yes they do, excelent 3D! The only down is no 3D in portrait mode! The VG278H is IMO better than the VG278HE but im happy with them, the fluidity is amazing, couldn´t go back to 60hz...
and the 60" on the 3x 27" in portrait is overwhelming!








Of course they are debezeled:


Cheers

Ed


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Titan ultra is called K Qaudro.
> 
> Edit: Holy hell, I want a BNIB 3960x for 600!


ntel Core i7 3970X - 3.5 GHz (BX80619I73970X) Processor (New Boxed)

http://bit.ly/1cefPZl


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> ntel Core i7 3970X - 3.5 GHz (BX80619I73970X) Processor (New Boxed)
> 
> http://bit.ly/1cefPZl


From Switzerland, +added taxes even for my country it will be expensive...
Sorry, its England, my "german" is rusty!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Remind me what voltage i should have this set ? 1.21 ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Remind me what voltage i should have this set ? 1.21 ?


Air or water? single or multiple cards?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Air or water? single or multiple cards?


Air single


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Air single


With LLC disabled dont go over 1,22v = 1,22v + 0.025v + 0.006v = 1.251v
Test your core first with the max voltage you can with temps not exceeding 75C adjusting the fan accordingly , when you find your sweet spot, go for the memory!
every time it crashes, lower a notch and OC again!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With LLC disabled dont go over 1,22v = 1,22v + 0.025v + 0.006v = 1.251v
> Test your core first with the max voltage you can with temps not exceeding 75C adjusting the fan accordingly , when you find your sweet spot, go for the memory!
> every time it crashes, lower a notch and OC again!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Right doing it now so you wont have to repeat your self again


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Right doing it now so you wont have to repeat your self again


No my Friend! I´ll repeat a 1000 times if its necessary! Im here to help!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No my Friend! I´ll repeat a 1000 times if its necessary! Im here to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Haha thanks
I got to work on getting the heat of the card but right now im happy at 1220Mhz core with 3150Mem clock at 1.150V. Whats a good idle temp by the way?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Haha thanks
> I got to work on getting the heat of the card but right now im happy at 1220Mhz core with 3150Mem clock at 1.150V. Whats a good idle temp by the way?


Idle temps vary from system to system, IMO idle temps are a meaningless value most of the time. As long as your max load temp is fine, you should be go to go.

Also to add: the closer you get to the thermal max of the item, the more accurate the temperature reading is. Which means the lower you go, the less accurate they get. The only real (accurate) way to measure idle temps would be an external probe.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Ok just discovered with LLC off this card runs on stock volage at 1220mhz


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Downclocked my 3570K to 4.6ghz and left my [email protected] stock (Skyn3t´s bios 928mhz) and fired Crysis 2 with High res textures and patch 1.9 everything set to ultra!
> @3240x1920 with v-sync on had fluid game play at 60fps but had weird v-sync problems, every time i set it off frames dropped to 30! LOL
> [email protected]% all 4 cores and 2 GPU(s)@99%
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


HEY thanks BUD! That is what I thought we would see







! No cpu bottleneck with that game !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I get a bout 50-60% usage on my two titans w/ 3570k @ 4.7 in bf4... It's just too damned hot in this new office to run it @ 5.0+... My ambient's are 27c+
> 
> The town house had dual AC system & my office was in an open foyer, so yeah... =(
> 
> I did notice that this houses windows are old as hell, so i'm in the process of calking all of them. I hope it makes a 1-2c difference...


I do wonder what you would get at 5ghz ... I am at the same rez 2 titans EVERYTHING maxed in settings but the post processing blur is at low so is motion blur YUK, MSAA 4X. I wonder if it is your CPU not having HT or the windows version? what are you on win7 or 8?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Wheren't you happy with universal blocks?
> Did you keep the cover on the card and the fan?
> I'd like just to take off the heatsink and put the waterblock I already cut on the base to fit on my gtx 680.


LOL NO WAY would I keep the cover on with water cooling. I have VRAM copper sinks on so lots of copper and fans blowing on them fairly strong fans. I was getting temps with 1.21v that stock cooled titans were getting at stock voltages more or less so the copper is better in my opionion at cooling the VRM than the stock heat plate.

Now why am I switching, it is ALL about the VRM temps with the titans. This forced on us reference design gives us 6gb or vram YAY an AMAZING GK110 core WOOOHOOO BUT a sad 6 plus 2 VRM design. The VRM themselves are not bad there are just NOT enough of them IF you wanna put the voltage that our AWESOM TITAN FAMILY here has given us! So with the universal blocks I can keep my titans cores VERY cool was running 27c last night and 31c this afternoon at 1137v 1.21v (with llc more like 1.18v LOL) VRM were about 74c , what happens when I put 1.24v in there (still with llc) and puch clocks to a little over 1200mhz, VRM hit like 92c (that was in summer would be a little better now) .... now what happens if I wanna run 1.35v 24/7 at 1300mhz .... well I do not wanna see that on copper .... lots of guys toasted (not really lots but a few) their titnas vrm at 1.35-1.4plus volts with copper or no cooling while benching, while NO BODY so far has toasted their cards with these blocks at nearly the same voltages with GAMING use WOOOHOOOO!

I want to OC these and get the performance NVIDIA TRIED TO HIDE from us so we upgrade to maxwell LOL ....!!!
i hope that answers your question.

and if you are going to go to say 1.21v I HIGHLY recommend the universal blocks, especially if you have em they are free. But if you want to overlcock a little again to the 1.21v range I think you would do better with copper on there than the stock heatplate, but you can test those temps and compare them to mine and see what kind of difference we have


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes they do, excelent 3D! The only down is no 3D in portrait mode! The VG278H is IMO better than the VG278HE but im happy with them, the fluidity is amazing, couldn´t go back to 60hz...
> and the 60" on the 3x 27" in portrait is overwhelming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are debezeled:
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


So why do you think the VG27H is better than the VG278HE?
I have 3 of the H BTW


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> So why do you think the VG27H is better than the VG278HE?
> I have 3 of the H BTW


Better color in lightboost, better brightness, better contrast, less artifacts in 3D...
LG panel in H versus Chi Mei Innolux (CMI) on the HE, i have 1 H and 2 HE and i can spot the differences in desktop, but in games and movies no difference at all!
(The monitor on the left is the H, the center and the right one are the HE)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> ntel Core i7 3970X - 3.5 GHz (BX80619I73970X) Processor (New Boxed)
> 
> http://bit.ly/1cefPZl


Hrm... Is their some sort of import tax for USA that i'm unaware of?

That would be ~$540USD(w/ 15eu int. shipping). I may as well drop a bid.







40$ less then a 4930k.

hmm... Can't log into german ebay w/ my account. scratch that idea.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> HEY thanks BUD! That is what I thought we would see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! No cpu bottleneck with that game !
> I do wonder what you would get at 5ghz ... I am at the same rez 2 titans EVERYTHING maxed in settings but the post processing blur is at low so is motion blur YUK, MSAA 4X. I wonder if it is your CPU not having HT or the windows version? what are you on win7 or 8?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL NO WAY would I keep the cover on with water cooling. I have VRAM copper sinks on so lots of copper and fans blowing on them fairly strong fans. I was getting temps with 1.21v that stock cooled titans were getting at stock voltages more or less so the copper is better in my opionion at cooling the VRM than the stock heat plate.
> 
> Now why am I switching, it is ALL about the VRM temps with the titans. This forced on us reference design gives us 6gb or vram YAY an AMAZING GK110 core WOOOHOOO BUT a sad 6 plus 2 VRM design. The VRM themselves are not bad there are just NOT enough of them IF you wanna put the voltage that our AWESOM TITAN FAMILY here has given us! So with the universal blocks I can keep my titans cores VERY cool was running 27c last night and 31c this afternoon at 1137v 1.21v (with llc more like 1.18v LOL) VRM were about 74c , what happens when I put 1.24v in there (still with llc) and puch clocks to a little over 1200mhz, VRM hit like 92c (that was in summer would be a little better now) .... now what happens if I wanna run 1.35v 24/7 at 1300mhz .... well I do not wanna see that on copper .... lots of guys toasted (not really lots but a few) their titnas vrm at 1.35-1.4plus volts with copper or no cooling while benching, while NO BODY so far has toasted their cards with these blocks at nearly the same voltages with GAMING use WOOOHOOOO!
> 
> I want to OC these and get the performance NVIDIA TRIED TO HIDE from us so we upgrade to maxwell LOL ....!!!
> i hope that answers your question.
> 
> and if you are going to go to say 1.21v I HIGHLY recommend the universal blocks, especially if you have em they are free. But if you want to overlcock a little again to the 1.21v range I think you would do better with copper on there than the stock heatplate, but you can test those temps and compare them to mine and see what kind of difference we have


I'm on up2date win7... I even got some funky battlefield update's in winupdater... I can run everything @ ultra no msaa, no blur, 100% GPU usage just remains low, & i know it could be smoother, fps reads 55-60.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Haha thanks
> I got to work on getting the heat of the card but right now im happy at 1220Mhz core with 3150Mem clock at 1.150V. Whats a good idle temp by the way?


VERY nice core OC! can you push the memory any more








I get about 1110mhz with stock voltage LLC on ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Better color in lightboost, better brightness, better contrast, less artifacts in 3D...
> LG panel in H versus Chi Mei Innolux (CMI) on the HE, i have 1 H and 2 HE and i can spot the differences in desktop, but in games and movies no difference at all!
> (The monitor on the left is the H, the center and the right one are the HE)


AHHHH different panels, I did not know that. I assumed they were both LG. Good to know it does not affect gaming or media watching!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrm... Is their some sort of import tax for USA that i'm unaware of?
> 
> That would be ~$540USD(w/ 15eu int. shipping). I may as well drop a bid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40$ less then a 4930k.


NICE, I would go for it myself... but you called it LOL!!! Hope you get it and there is no import fee


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm on up2date win7... I even got some funky battlefield update's in winupdater... I can run everything @ ultra no msaa, no blur, 100% GPU usage just remains low, & i know it could be smoother, fps reads 55-60.


To clarify you are running no msaa?

For me I think no MSAA drops gpu usage bellow 100% I will check later, 2xmsaa and 4xmsaa peg me right around 99% with tiny tiny drops here and there but like blips in afterburner.
My FPS with MSAA 4x at surround 1080p are max about 80fps averages in the mid 60's .... lows in the 45-50 range and the VERY VERY rare 39-40fps like VERY rare.

3820 at 5ghz
titans at 1137 core plus 350 ram.
windows 8


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> VERY nice core OC! can you push the memory any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get about 1110mhz with stock voltage LLC on ...


No it seems to throttle back the core when increase memory so going to leave it like this. gone back to 327 drivers and its a whole different world.
Heres the Extreme result at full pelt.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/984998


----------



## szeged

just saw this and had to rofl a bit



i cant even begin to post enough







smileys


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> To clarify you are running no msaa?
> 
> For me I think no MSAA drops gpu usage bellow 100% I will check later, 2xmsaa and 4xmsaa peg me right around 99% with tiny tiny drops here and there but like blips in afterburner.
> My FPS with MSAA 4x at surround 1080p are max about 80fps averages in the mid 60's .... lows in the 45-50 range and the VERY VERY rare 39-40fps like VERY rare.
> 
> 3820 at 5ghz
> titans at 1137 core plus 350 ram.
> windows 8


I would like to think that's the difference between my 3570k @ your 3820.









contacted that german user, to verify US shipping, as he had no set option for it. I would swoop on a 3970x for that price any day.

(login error was my fail)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just saw this and had to rofl a bit
> 
> 
> 
> i cant even begin to post enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileys


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> To clarify you are running no msaa?
> 
> For me I think no MSAA drops gpu usage bellow 100% I will check later, 2xmsaa and 4xmsaa peg me right around 99% with tiny tiny drops here and there but like blips in afterburner.
> My FPS with MSAA 4x at surround 1080p are max about 80fps averages in the mid 60's .... lows in the 45-50 range and the VERY VERY rare 39-40fps like VERY rare.
> 
> 3820 at 5ghz
> titans at 1137 core plus 350 ram.
> windows 8


What voltage you running your 3820 at to get 5ghz stable ? or are we talking suicide run


----------



## OccamRazor

Hey guys!

Anyone that uses Core Temp, theres a new version out !Core Temp 1.0 RC6 with Haswell support!









http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Cheers

Ed


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> What voltage you running your 3820 at to get 5ghz stable ? or are we talking suicide run


1.456v full time voltage

I NEVER do 1 time overclocks, CPU 3930k was 1.48/1.49v 5ghz stable with offset
This 3820 is 1.456v stable 5ghz...
Both with HT ON.

when I aim for 1300mhz and say 1.3v on the titans that will be for gaiming etc









"suicide run with gaming -- perish the thought"
though I totally get doing that with Benchmarks!!!!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would like to think that's the difference between my 3570k @ your 3820.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contacted that german user, to verify US shipping, as he had no set option for it. I would swoop on a 3970x for that price any day.
> 
> (login error was my fail)


Let us know if you get that CPU!!!!!!









Well if you get on Win 8 or I disable HT and downclock a little we shall see


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just saw this and had to rofl a bit
> 
> 
> 
> i cant even begin to post enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileys


Seriously? Now thats trolling.









That said, if he is speaking truth... a serious lolwut moment.







Note, I am not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## skupples

lolololololol.


----------



## Arm3nian

Everyone in this club would suicide if that post was true lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Seriously? Now thats trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, if he is speaking truth... a serious lolwut moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note, I am not gonna hold my breath.


Very good card if it comes close to a stock Titan, let alone 4... meh! Trolz!


----------



## OccamRazor

Skupples had this idea and i seconded it!

"*Skyn3t should have a bios artisan account*"
*Anyone with vote on the matter please take this pledge to a higher authority please!
Im serious! as its a good idea! Skyn3t is a family man and has a job! but still he spends almost all his free time here helping others without asking anything in return and also providing a good service for OCN!*

Who´s with me!?!?!?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Skupples had this idea and i seconded it!
> 
> "*Skyn3t should have a bios artisan account*"
> *Anyone with vote on the matter please take this pledge to a higher authority please!
> Im serious! as its a good idea! Skyn3t is a family man and has a job! but still he spends almost all his free time here helping others without asking anything in return and also providing a good service for OCN!*
> 
> Who´s with me!?!?!?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


AGREED
+1
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skupples

I third that... oh wait...

off topic... German guy responded, no go for USA shipping, in a not so kind manner. Isn't meant to be. I decided in the spirit of being on ebay to drop a bid in a 3930k. /shrug


----------



## supermi

hahahaha ohhhh ebay!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> hahahaha ohhhh ebay!


lol ikr?! If I can get a great deal on a SB-E, i'll take it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I may have a 3960X up for sale very soon fresh off of Intel's Tuning Protection Plan...


----------



## skupples

decided to stick with the 4930k?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Test it, could be a 1.35v 5GHz chip!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I'm going to test the new 3960X even though it'll cost me some $. I just couldn't live with myself if I sold it BNIB and found out it was some uber chip. Would totally be my luck...


----------



## tehvampire

I just did a format and installed Windows 7 and the latest Nvidia Drivers (331.40)
Can anyone tell me if these scores look ok?
Thanks

CPU: i7 3770k overclocked to 4.4ghz
RAM: 8GB RAM
GFX: GTX Titan (not overclocked)
SSD
WINDOWS 7


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey guys I have just bought a third Titan and reading about power draw I'm thinking I might need more than a 1200 watt PSU. I OC currently on stock bios to 1189 and 1179 what do you guys think?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey guys I have just bought a third Titan and reading about power draw I'm thinking I might need more than a 1200 watt PSU. I OC currently on stock bios to 1189 and 1179 what do you guys think?


Not with that small of an overclock. Your AX1200 can handle the job fine.

Start modding your bios and voltage over 1.21v and then yeah, you'd need something bigger.


----------



## Gabrielzm

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="tehvampire" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/16690#post_20975308"]I just did a format and installed Windows 7 and the latest Nvidia Drivers (331.40)
Can anyone tell me if these scores look ok?
Thanks

CPU: i7 3770k overclocked to 4.4ghz
RAM: 8GB RAM
GFX: GTX Titan (not overclocked)
SSD
WINDOWS 7


[/quote]



Yep, it seems kind of low to me. You should get 72-76 in valley with a mild oc in one titan.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes they do, excelent 3D! The only down is no 3D in portrait mode! The VG278H is IMO better than the VG278HE but im happy with them, the fluidity is amazing, couldn´t go back to 60hz...
> and the 60" on the 3x 27" in portrait is overwhelming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are debezeled:
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


And another question if I can, in portrait do you have a larger fov in games than a single screen, or how does this work,
I know for example crysis2 has max fov setting of 80. Is this limit still so also in portrait?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> From Switzerland, +added taxes even for my country it will be expensive...
> Sorry, its England, my "german" is rusty!


I got mine from california, shipped to switzerland for 45$, payed 25$ for custom, luckyly the seller declared it worth of 65$.
Important is it is shipped via ups or something similar, because it would be enough to send something worth a dollar to the same postcode, and when not getting it the seller can justify itself that it has been lost by the post. If it get "lost" on the way ebay doesn't refound a cent.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey guys I have just bought a third Titan and reading about power draw I'm thinking I might need more than a 1200 watt PSU. I OC currently on stock bios to 1189 and 1179 what do you guys think?


With my 3930k @ 1.4v & 3 Titans OC to 1150mhz the most i have seen it pull is 1080w from the wall at full load. If running your Titans at 1.3v you can easily pass your 1200w mark.


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> With my 3930k @ 1.4v & 3 Titans OC to 1150mhz the most i have seen it pull is *1080w* from the wall at full load. If running your Titans at 1.3v you can easily pass your 1200w mark.


Is that while gaming or benchmarking?


----------



## qiplayer

Talking about i7 3970x...
This item is in santa barbara california US, sameseller I bought from:

Intel Core i7 Processor Extreme Edition i7-3970X 3.5GHz 5.0GT/s 15MB LGA 2011

http://bit.ly/19JrWPH

This one is in brooklin:

Intel Core i7 Processor Extreme Edition i7-3970X 3.5GHz 15MB LGA 2011 CPU

http://bit.ly/1hNjCgT

This one again in california, but getting more expensive:
NEW INTEL CORE i7 3970X EXTREME 3.5GHz BX80619i73970X RETAIL CPU PROCESSOR

http://bit.ly/1hNjJsP

This one is on auction on a Swiss website must be in the country to register
http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=721115414
Startprice about 450$

This again is in california

NEW-Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme 3.50GHz LGA2011 CPU Processor (Sealed in Box)

http://bit.ly/1hNkcLI

This is in europe fron NRW (dunno whats this country) for 649€

Intel Core i7 - 3970X CPU mit 6x 3.5 GHz - LGA 2011 Socket - L3 15 MB

http://bit.ly/1hNkmmf

Thats it for the 3970x best deals, I didnt look the 4930/60 because these overclock less


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrm... Is their some sort of import tax for USA that i'm unaware of?
> 
> That would be ~$540USD(w/ 15eu int. shipping). I may as well drop a bid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40$ less then a 4930k.
> 
> hmm... Can't log into german ebay w/ my account. scratch that idea.


I have no idea about import taxes, even not to import to here but on a declared value of 65$ they taxed me 25 chf=28$.
Usually if I search in ebay for example 3970x then I set categories, shows me the inland offers and I can go to the international ones


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Thanks for the info and experience! I did play crysis 2 with 4 680 classifieds at 1400mhz and 2 titans with 3930k at 5ghz did not see any cpu bottlneck but 3 titans could be different.
> 
> Swolern ran a few tests for me with 4800x900 res a little less pixels than our res 3 titans 3930k at 4.8ghx got 60-70% gpu usage and with 2 cores disabled 50-60% that is a cpu bittleneck for sure our res has more pixels but still might have a cpu bottleneck in bf4. Swolern has 1440p surroind so he is totally gpu limited 99% gpu usage pegged.
> 
> Vega has run 3 and 4 titans on 1080p portrait with 3930k at 5.2ghz, seemed to have perfect scaling in C3 and most games other than poorly coded bf3.
> 
> What do you get on bf4 beta?
> Bf3 would be limited on any chip right now 3 classifieds at 1400 mhz never saw full usage let alone 4 lol BF3 sucks with more than 2 gpus, but that is not a cpu bottleneck so much as poor use of the cpu and poor handling of multi card configurations. Bf4 seems MUCH better in that regard.
> 
> That said I got the waterblocks but will pick up a 3rd titan when I see a great price and will get a 4930k under cold at some point! Me also wants haswell octocore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrote on my phone, sorry for any typos!


Usage at 60-70 with 3930k at 4,8 .... Mine are at 50-60%
Thanks for the info








I don't have the bf4 beta yet







sorry for the short reply, this thread needs engagement







I'm getting off a train with my ipad open on it

Bb


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> With my 3930k @ 1.4v & 3 Titans OC to 1150mhz the most i have seen it pull is 1080w from the wall at full load. If running your Titans at 1.3v you can easily pass your 1200w mark.


I have no intention of running flashing bioses and overvolting, I would be happy if I could get all three close to 1200mhz , I only really bought the third for the Epeen and it was an ex display card at the right price. All said and done once tested on air I could have a block on it for a little over $1000AUD. Couldnt pass it up, at this rate I'm going broke buying bargains!


----------



## skupples

I don't understand Qi, if those are in the states then why are they listed on ebay.ch(german) Oi, why are these people listing on foreign ebay in the states. Silly people.

(i did just wake up, half way through 1/2 cup, be ez on meh)

I may become the owner of three 3930k's... Guess that gives me the chance to bin them... Still 24-48 hours left though, lots can change.

late night shopping = best shopping....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't understand Qi, if those are in the states then why are they listed on ebay.ch(german) Oi, why are these people listing on foreign ebay in the states. Silly people.
> 
> (i did just wake up, half way through 1/2 cup, be ez on meh)
> 
> I may become the owner of three 3930k's... Guess that gives me the chance to bin them... Still 24-48 hours left though, lots can change.
> 
> late night shopping = best shopping....


Im looking at a used 3930K (SR0KY) 5.0Ghz/1,4v and a RIVE for 800$
Current price boxed new for a 4930K and a RIVE is 1240$... Europe at their best, taxes+taxes+taxes...
Buying from the US: transport+insurance+import customs tax+VAT(23%)... Ludicrous...
Cheaper to fly over a buy the freaking part!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The VAT is the main thing. I can't believe you Europeans go along with the ridiculous taxation in your countries...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> 1.456v full time voltage
> 
> I NEVER do 1 time overclocks, CPU 3930k was 1.48/1.49v 5ghz stable with offset
> This 3820 is 1.456v stable 5ghz...
> Both with HT ON.
> 
> when I aim for 1300mhz and say 1.3v on the titans that will be for gaiming etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "suicide run with gaming -- perish the thought"
> though I totally get doing that with Benchmarks!!!!


So last night i noticed my Bios wasnt displatying at start-up and there were a few settings which were off EG If i asked for a 5000mhz overclock it would give me 4900.
Anyway went back to the last bios and everything seems ok, Got a nice 4.8ghz out of 1.41 v


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The VAT is the main thing. I can't believe you Europeans go along with the ridiculous taxation in your countries...


Well I think that's not a discussion you wanna go into any deeper


----------



## PROFIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can I join to this conversation too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it too late?


I'd like to return to conversation regarding proper work 1006 Skyn3t BIOS with MSI AB.
Now after installing 1006 BIOS I reinstall not only NV drivers but reinstall OS (win7 x64). So I have new OS latest drivers and it is the same. I can adjust voltage onli in PresX. Any MSI AB cant do that. (old version, new and eaven latest beta AB).
From one side I can use PresX but it is not comfortable for me. I have every time increase voltage manualy, and I/d like to use AB.
Dear Skyn3t please make your comments.
If anybody uses Skyn3t BIOS with AB please tell how it works in yours PC?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> VERY nice core OC! can you push the memory any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get about 1110mhz with stock voltage LLC on ...


I told a lie last night about the memory not going higher.








just posted this over on the unigine valley thread

Very happy with this for air
Dreamxtreme --- i7 3820 @ 4.800Ghz ---- Asus GTX Titan ; 1232 / 3552 Memory ---- 82.3 FPS ---- 3444


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't understand Qi, if those are in the states then why are they listed on ebay.ch(german) Oi, why are these people listing on foreign ebay in the states. Silly people.
> 
> (i did just wake up, half way through 1/2 cup, be ez on meh)
> 
> I may become the owner of three 3930k's... Guess that gives me the chance to bin them... Still 24-48 hours left though, lots can change.
> 
> late night shopping = best shopping....


3 x 3930k's what!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I told a lie last night about the memory not going higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just posted this over on the unigine valley thread
> 
> Very happy with this for air
> Dreamxtreme --- i7 3820 @ 4.800Ghz ---- Asus GTX Titan ; 1232 / 3552 Memory ---- 82.3 FPS ---- 3444


Very nice! Good gpuband cpu OC there!









Nice score as well!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The VAT is the main thing. I can't believe you Europeans go along with the ridiculous taxation in your countries...


Another 8 years of you know what, will lead to similar things in our own nation.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sadly you are totally right Skup...


----------



## szeged

i cant see this discussion turning out to be good for the T.O.C. if it continues, though it is one that interests me and would like to talk about it more, i dont doubt it would turn out less than friendly.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> I'd like to return to conversation regarding proper work 1006 Skyn3t BIOS with MSI AB.
> Now after installing 1006 BIOS I reinstall not only NV drivers but reinstall OS (win7 x64). So I have new OS latest drivers and it is the same. I can adjust voltage onli in PresX. Any MSI AB cant do that. (old version, new and eaven latest beta AB).
> From one side I can use PresX but it is not comfortable for me. I have every time increase voltage manualy, and I/d like to use AB.
> Dear Skyn3t please make your comments.
> If anybody uses Skyn3t BIOS with AB please tell how it works in yours PC?


I only use MSI-AB to use the voltage crack.

Their' seems to be a few people having these issues now. People trying to use modded bios, w/o volt softmod, who are having issues getting proper voltage control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i cant see this discussion turning out to be good for the T.O.C. if it continues, though it is one that interests me and would like to talk about it more, i dont doubt it would turn out less than friendly.


weeee, uhhh, yeahhh.... Should probably leave it at that. We have a no "politics" rule-set for OCN.

The old adage is true though. The only thing guaranteed in life is death & taxes.


----------



## khemist

Got my Titan replaced after a month long RMA, old one was 79% asic, this one is 61.9%.

Not too bothered though as i will be sticking a block on it soon anyway.. just glad to have a Titan again.


----------



## szeged

what the hell took a month to rma


----------



## khemist

Aye, says in small print on the site i bought from, if the card is sent back to manufacturer for repair/replacement it can take up to a month so i bought a 780 lightning to play with that i just sold yesterday.


----------



## szeged

who did you buy from? i know most companies put " can take up to X amount of time" but ive never actually seen it happen.

When i rma'd my last card to evga, it took 2 days to get there, 1 day to repair/replace, and they overnight shipped it back for free :x


----------



## khemist

Ebuyer in the uk, i think they forgot about me to be honest, i had to phone up on the 30th day and got an email the next day saying the card had been despatched.


----------



## szeged

wow lol, thats very unfortunate :x hey atleast you got it back right?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> 3 x 3930k's what!


Yeah I guess I dropped 3 bids in my late night stupor. [email protected]$ from a known vender bnib. [email protected] from an unknown used. [email protected] 125 semi-known used

I'll lol hard if I win all 3. Highly doubt it though. If I do I'll just keep the best and resale the rest. If the used are dead/dying I'll replace them with the Intel deal.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Ebuyer in the uk, i think they forgot about me to be honest, i had to phone up on the 30th day and got an email the next day saying the card had been despatched.


Mate I run a online store in the UK which would have taken 4 days to RMA (provided suppliers is in stock) let me know if you guys want one since im the cheapest in the UK by a mile. Thought i'd get my plug somewhere in this thread


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Mate I run a online store in the UK which would have taken 4 days to RMA (provided suppliers is in stock) let me know if you guys want one since im the cheapest in the UK by a mile. Thought i'd get my plug somewhere in this thread


thats how you gotta do it







good luck with your store btw.


----------



## latexyankee

Having some problems here guys not sure how much is directly related to this thread.

I just went titan sli with surround and I;m having a horrible experience. not gaming I'm sure that will be fine but just on the desktop. In suround the the experience is completely jumpy/buggy/laggy...etc. Windows will defaualt to certain screen when dragged across the monitors, they will not stay open in betwenn the bezels per say, Mouse cursor is also super jumpy and not smooth, all displays (or the one display in surround ) is/are set to the res and 120hz..

Not sure how to explain this but I'm sure someone has had a similar experience, it's trash compared to eyefinity and I was under the impression that Nvidia was better at multi monitor/gpu setups.

First time green in 6 years, perhaps there is a setting in NVCP I'm missing? Using the newest BF4 beta drivers

Thanks


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Having some problems here guys not sure how much is directly related to this thread.
> 
> I just went titan sli with surround and I;m having a horrible experience. not gaming I'm sure that will be fine but just on the desktop. In suround the the experience is completely jumpy/buggy/laggy...etc. Windows will defaualt to certain screen when dragged across the monitors, they will not stay open in betwenn the bezels per say, Mouse cursor is also super jumpy and not smooth, all displays (or the one display in surround ) is/are set to the res and 120hz..
> 
> Not sure how to explain this but I'm sure someone has had a similar experience, it's trash compared to eyefinity and I was under the impression that Nvidia was better at multi monitor/gpu setups.
> 
> First time green in 6 years, perhaps there is a setting in NVCP I'm missing? Using the newest BF4 beta drivers
> 
> Thanks


Its the beta drivers bud. Nvidia rushed them out for BF4 beta. They are buggy as hell and only good for gaming BF4 beta. You need to go for the last WHQL for a polished driver (except for BF4).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Having some problems here guys not sure how much is directly related to this thread.
> 
> I just went titan sli with surround and I;m having a horrible experience. not gaming I'm sure that will be fine but just on the desktop. In suround the the experience is completely jumpy/buggy/laggy...etc. Windows will defaualt to certain screen when dragged across the monitors, they will not stay open in betwenn the bezels per say, Mouse cursor is also super jumpy and not smooth, all displays (or the one display in surround ) is/are set to the res and 120hz..
> 
> Not sure how to explain this but I'm sure someone has had a similar experience, it's trash compared to eyefinity and I was under the impression that Nvidia was better at multi monitor/gpu setups.
> 
> First time green in 6 years, perhaps there is a setting in NVCP I'm missing? Using the newest BF4 beta drivers
> 
> Thanks


We have started a post over @ NV forums to QQ about this issue...

here


----------



## Testier

Whats the overclock you can expect from the afterburner voltage tweak but no bios flash? And what is it if BIOS flash?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Whats the overclock you can expect from the afterburner voltage tweak but no bios flash? And what is it if BIOS flash?


about the same as no afterburner hack at all, stock bios really holds this card back a lot. no point doing AB hack if using stock bios.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> about the same as no afterburner hack at all, stock bios really holds this card back a lot. no point doing AB hack if using stock bios.


K, so what can I expect with custom BIOS?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> K, so what can I expect with custom BIOS?


1.212V via PrecX (seems people are having issues with vbios and msiabn WITHOUT volt crack)

off topic, why has gmail/ocn stopped forwarding my subs to email.


----------



## carlhil2

Everything being equal [price], would a 4930k get me better mileage, as in longevity, etc,. over the 4820k? i can get the 6 core without the extra loot coming out of my pocket, this is for 2 Titans...


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 1.212V via PrecX (seems people are having issues with vbios and msiabn WITHOUT volt crack)
> 
> off topic, why has gmail/ocn stopped forwarding my subs to email.


I was talking about clocks? Check your email's social? or ad section?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Everything being equal [price], would a 4930k get me better mileage, as in longevity, etc,. over the 4820k? i can get the 6 core without the extra loot coming out of my pocket, this is for 2 Titans...


Yes, get the 4930k no doubt.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Everything being equal [price], would a 4930k get me better mileage, as in longevity, etc,. over the 4820k? i can get the 6 core without the extra loot coming out of my pocket, this is for 2 Titans...


If some how the SAME price I would for sure get the 4930k! I went from the 3930k 5ghx to the 3820 5ghz and next I am eyeing a 4930k at 5gh IF they can be had LOL

How is this you can get it for no extra cash? Great BTW!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> If some how the SAME price I would for sure get the 4930k! I went from the 3930k 5ghx to the 3820 5ghz and next I am eyeing a 4930k at 5gh IF they can be had LOL
> 
> How is this you can get it for no extra cash? Great BTW!


My girlfriend, as long as i sell my old stuff, which will allow me to buy MORE stuff....







[she is STILL pissed that i bought a Titan, and, about to buy another one]


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My girlfriend, as long as i sell my old stuff, which will allow me to buy MORE stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [she is STILL pissed that i bought a Titan, and, about to buy another one]


From frequent on OCN, I have learn one important lesson, never get married or have a girlfriend, more money on computer. Who need stuff like companionship, trust, and love anyways when you have good hardware.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My girlfriend, as long as i sell my old stuff, which will allow me to buy MORE stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [she is STILL pissed that i bought a Titan, and, about to buy another one]
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> From frequent on OCN, I have learn one important lesson, never get married or have a girlfriend, more money on computer. Who need stuff like companionship, trust, and love anyways when you have good hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As being married, a good rule of thumb:

It is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> As being married, a good rule of thumb:
> 
> It is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


i find it easiest to not let them find out at all.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i find it easiest to not let them find out at all.


So szeged, what kind of clock can I expect out of a titan with bios flash and without bios flash? I am guessing 1.15ghz without and 1.2ish with?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> As being married, a good rule of thumb:
> 
> It is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


Actually I always ask my wifes help in my tech choices! She helped me choose to new EK blocks over 2 used ones







heck she is excited to do phase cooling together and was gonna build a sub zero loop with me







!!! I am LUCKY and I try to make it inclusive with her as well!


----------



## skupples

Just an update. For those of you experiencing issues trying to achieve 1.212 with Skyn3t Vbios, WITHOUT VOLT MOD in MSI-AB... PM him.

or just use precX....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Actually I always ask my wifes help in my tech choices! She helped me choose to new EK blocks over 2 used ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck she is excited to do phase cooling together and was gonna build a sub zero loop with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!! I am LUCKY and I try to make it inclusive with her as well!


I have been without woman for two years because I can't seem to find one who doesn't hate computers/games/technology... Yet they always have facebook.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just an update. For those of you experiencing issues trying to achieve 1.212 with Skyn3t Vbios, WITHOUT VOLT MOD in MSI-AB... PM him.
> 
> or just use precX....
> I have been without woman for two years because I can't seem to find one who doesn't hate computers/games/technology... Yet they always have facebook.


LOL


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROFIT*
> 
> I'd like to return to conversation regarding proper work 1006 Skyn3t BIOS with MSI AB.
> Now after installing 1006 BIOS I reinstall not only NV drivers but reinstall OS (win7 x64). So I have new OS latest drivers and it is the same. I can adjust voltage onli in PresX. Any MSI AB cant do that. (old version, new and eaven latest beta AB).
> From one side I can use PresX but it is not comfortable for me. I have every time increase voltage manualy, and I/d like to use AB.
> Dear Skyn3t please make your comments.
> If anybody uses Skyn3t BIOS with AB please tell how it works in yours PC?


This is from over @ the 780 thread...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Ok, I just spent a teamviewer session with skyn3t, hopefully he can find a workaround
> 
> My jerry rigging for getting 1.212v in afterburner for Asus 780 DC2 bios:
> 
> 1. exit msi afterburner.
> 2. start nvidia inspector and multi display power saver(info below for power saver).
> 3. apply voltage of +287 in inspector and apply.
> 4. Delete the ven10 file in the msi afterburner\Profiles directory.
> 5. Start msi afterburner. Go to settings. Recheck unlock voltage control/monitoring and apply.
> 6. Restart msi afterburner when it asks. +287 will show up in bar. Don't touch or it will revert to +100.
> 7. Close nvidia inspector and adjust msi clocks like normal. REMEMBER DON'T TOUCH THE VOLTAGE SLIDER.
> 
> It seems as though i have to do this everytime i close and open msi afterburner or restart the computer.
> 
> I have replicated this multiple times. Just sucks that It takes all this work for the damn msi afterburner.
> Honestly the only reason I do this is so that i can use the fan curve. If i didnt want the fancurve I could just use nvidia inspector to do all the overclocking.
> 
> Multidisplay power saver info:
> use this to have your clocks go to ~81mhz when not using a 3d application.
> 1. open nvidia inspector
> 2. Right click on the "show overclocking" button at the bottom.
> 3. Select Multi display power saver.
> 4. MDPS window should show up.
> 4a. check your target gpus.
> 4b. check "run MDPS at windows startup" if you want it to do this all the time.
> 4c. Add games/applications by right clicking in the window and browsing to the .exe
> 4d. check Activate Full 3D by GPU Usage - Threshold"
> 4e. Slide to 100% if not there.
> 
> Tested with 331.40 driver and MSI Afterburner 3.00 beta 14 and 15.


This to me basically means it's most likely not the skyn3t bios, but a short coming of MSI-AB... I would recommend to use PrecX if not volt modding via Zaw tool.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> So szeged, what kind of clock can I expect out of a titan with bios flash and without bios flash? I am guessing 1.15ghz without and 1.2ish with?


without, you can probably get 1150 to 1189 ish or so, depends how good your card is.

with bios flash probably 1202 core or so, maybe a tad higher.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> without, you can probably get 1150 to 1189 ish or so, depends how good your card is.
> 
> with bios flash probably 1202 core or so, maybe a tad higher.


Thanks. I like these odds I am hearing. Essentially, I can match a very good overclocking 780 classified without bios flash and with bios flash, beat one.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My girlfriend, as long as i sell my old stuff, which will allow me to buy MORE stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [she is STILL pissed that i bought a Titan, and, about to buy another one]


Don't worry, pretty much most men goes through that... except one thing she won't be piss if you spend on a $1000 ring... xD


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Thanks. I like these odds I am hearing. Essentially, I can match a very good overclocking 780 classified without bios flash and with bios flash, beat one.


pretty much







running these cards on stock bios should be a crime


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> pretty much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running these cards on stock bios should be a crime


TBH, I just might. I am worried about a void warranty if I flash the bios, and I prefer not to kill a titan, though I heard the phases are rather sturdy. I think EVGA is ok with it only if the card is RMAed with the stock bios. Hmm, but it is nice to have a 1.2ghz titan.......


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> TBH, I just might. I am worried about a void warranty if I flash the bios, and I prefer not to kill a titan, though I heard the phases are rather sturdy. I think EVGA is ok with it only if the card is RMAed with the stock bios. Hmm, but it is nice to have a 1.2ghz titan.......


EVGA is normally pretty good(great) about RMA'ing cards with modded bios (if they even check) That being said, if you are worried about it, it's easy to flash a dead card, as long as it can still power up. all you have to do is put in any other GPU (or run from IGPU) & run the flash. Just make sure you use GPU-Z to backup the stock bios.

Also, you would be the first *known* person to fry his titan from doing this stuff. The card should handle 1.212 just fine w/ 100% maxed fan, & no problem @ all under water. Hell, it takes me 1.250 w/ 0% LLC to get 1167 stable in heavily demanding games. (under water)


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EVGA is normally pretty good(great) about RMA'ing cards with modded bios (if they even check) That being said, if you are worried about it, it's easy to flash a dead card, as long as it can still power up. all you have to do is put in any other GPU (or run from IGPU) & run the flash. Just make sure you use GPU-Z to backup the stock bios.


Yeah ofcourse backup the stock bios. I am worried in the case it cannot power up, but I guess it is pretty rare ehe?


----------



## skyn3t

@ skupples I got two new team on DC II 770/780 to test the PX vs AB , they going to keep me update anytime.

Do you know what is in my mind now about this hole thing about AB crap out voltage control? Nvidia drivers path. most of those ppl are using new drivers. just my guess. I'm on new drivers but i can control my voltage even on AB 14 and 15 included PX.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ skupples I got two new team on DC II 770/780 to test the PX vs AB , they going to keep me update anytime.
> 
> Do you know what is in my mind now about this hole thing about AB crap out voltage control? Nvidia drivers path. most of those ppl are using new drivers. just my guess. I'm on new drivers but i can control my voltage even on AB 14 and 15 included PX.


I haven't really been paying attention. The only constant I See is people using it w/o zaw's volt mod tool.

I'm on 331.40 w/ volt mod, no problems.

Before your wonderful creation I was using TI bios & precX, because I could not get 1.212 control out of MSIAB. That was back on the 314 WHQL.
OK TIME FOR BED.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm the only moron around here that forgot to backup my stock Titan bios's before flashing. Oh well, hope I don't have to RMA but at least they are EVGA's if I do...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm the only moron around here that forgot to backup my stock Titan bios's before flashing. Oh well, hope I don't have to RMA but at least they are EVGA's if I do...


I have a bios pack with all the ref- stock vendor bios'.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have a bios pack with all the ref- stock vendor bios'.


I think he means that the original bios has the serial number encoded somewhere inside for the original video card.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm the only moron around here that forgot to backup my stock Titan bios's before flashing. Oh well, hope I don't have to RMA but at least they are EVGA's if I do...


Maybe ask EVGA for a bios? They are pretty good CS wise I think.

Also, worth it to put a WTB post on craigslist for evga titan?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Actually I always ask my wifes help in my tech choices! She helped me choose to new EK blocks over 2 used ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck she is excited to do phase cooling together and was gonna build a sub zero loop with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!! I am LUCKY and I try to make it inclusive with her as well!


She is even excited to help with phase change......









You have a keeper my friend.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> She is even excited to help with phase change......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a keeper my friend.


i know









SHE WAS GONNA BUY IT FOR ME


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE WAS GONNA BUY IT FOR ME


You must be a saint in your past life or something. That takes some serious luck.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, my wife left me over my computer....









She came back though!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, my wife left me over my computer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came back though!


So your computer came back, good.


----------



## szeged

my gf said " its me or the computer"

shes dead.

i beat her with the computer.


----------



## supermi

Girls and Computers the two best things there are!

BTW my wife is reading these right now with me and getting a KICK out of it....
"she is cute as well"
LUCKY AS CAN BE I AM


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm the only moron around here that forgot to backup my stock Titan bios's before flashing. Oh well, hope I don't have to RMA but at least they are EVGA's if I do...


Nah I did it as well. Did the same with my GTX 780 classified also.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Having some problems here guys not sure how much is directly related to this thread.
> 
> I just went titan sli with surround and I;m having a horrible experience. not gaming I'm sure that will be fine but just on the desktop. In suround the the experience is completely jumpy/buggy/laggy...etc. Windows will defaualt to certain screen when dragged across the monitors, they will not stay open in betwenn the bezels per say, Mouse cursor is also super jumpy and not smooth, all displays (or the one display in surround ) is/are set to the res and 120hz..
> 
> Not sure how to explain this but I'm sure someone has had a similar experience, it's trash compared to eyefinity and I was under the impression that Nvidia was better at multi monitor/gpu setups.
> 
> First time green in 6 years, perhaps there is a setting in NVCP I'm missing? Using the newest BF4 beta drivers
> 
> Thanks


as much dough you put for those cars . . you of all users do not deserve such. let me write them for you . .

bloody bastards - fix these drivers!


----------



## exyia

I've been having wonky performance the past few days, and just found out now that half of my DIMM slots (the whole bank to the right of the cpu socket) don't work.

awesome, this board is probably defective...ANOTHER rma I have to go through (X79 RIVE)

and based on today's date, I have a bad feeling I won't get it back before BF4's release....sigh, should have kept the P9X79 Deluxe


----------



## exyia

I've been having wonky performance the past few days, and just found out now that half of my DIMM slots (the whole bank to the right of the cpu socket) don't work.

awesome, this board is probably defective...ANOTHER rma I have to go through (X79 RIVE)

and based on today's date, I have a bad feeling I won't get it back before BF4's release....sigh, should have kept the P9X79 Deluxe


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> as much dough you put for those cars . . you of all users do not deserve such. let me write them for you . .
> 
> bloody bastards - fix these drivers!


Yeah, you do that, right after you have had a chat with them AMD b's to fix the frame pacing/ Eyefinity drivers for Tahiti in a few months.

@latexyankee- try whql drivers. I have not experienced this surround issue with asus 27 inch monitors. In nvcp, make sure you select span all displays, and double check you resolution for each monitor in NVCP to make sure its picking up 120hz for all three. Lastly, check to make sure you have an active dual dvi cable going to each monitor, or you will not get 120hz.


----------



## emett

Does any one else get a few red pixels here and there with the latest drivers? They go when you put the cursor over them so I assume these are just a driver issue?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

The Latest MSI AB doesnt click the settings into place properly. Ive been having trouble with Bioshock Infinite with it for some reason. The only way to resolve it is to open a kombuster stress test and make sure it says the right settings. Or use PresX


----------



## OccamRazor

BEHOLD THE TITAN LILLER!!! Sorry, KILLER!!!!













Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think he means that the original bios has the serial number encoded somewhere inside for the original video card.


Ahhh I was unaware of this.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ahhh I was unaware of this.


i didnt know that either, if its true. Always keep a back up for all my cards original stock bios though so theres that


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> BEHOLD THE TITAN LILLER!!! Sorry, KILLER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


benchmarks too!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> BEHOLD THE TITAN LILLER!!! Sorry, KILLER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


R9 290X ?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> benchmarks too!


Can i note they're using the 331 Drivers which pretty kill the titans fps


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> R9 290X ?


meh! I'll believe it when I see it, until then its vaporware.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> meh! I'll believe it when I see it, until then its vaporware.


Yea that and I don't beleive that AMD havent paid for results higher then Titan.

*YOUR POXY BRIBERY WAREZ WONT FOOL ME AMD!







*


----------



## skupples

Good jorb AMD!!! We knew you could raise the bar!!! Now for real benches and not lowinfoware


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> benchmarks too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Until some reputable and trusted reviewer puts his hands on it i dont believe ANY review and benching the Titan and 780 with known beta frame cap drivers (the latest beta are only good if you play BF4, all other games have severe frame drops compared to the latest WHQL) is suspicious at minimum dont you think?
And my post was not "flamable" in any way! its a inside joke to some T.O.C. members!
So if it tickeled your AMD side im sorry but this is a nvidia thread anyway!


----------



## GraveDigger7878

what do you guys think of these :
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3007

and

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3013


----------



## Panther Al

Love the looks, but from what testing has been done, the block isn't the best when it comes to performance. I still think its what I will be going with, espcially those plates, but I havn't heard anything on how well that active portion of it will work at cooling the card.

Still gonna get me a pair when I put my system under water though.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Cool! my main concern was the active cooling backplate and VRM cooling as it seems that is what everyone on this thread goes crazy about


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Until some reputable and trusted reviewer puts his hands on it i dont believe ANY review and benching the Titan and 780 with known beta frame cap drivers (the latest beta are only good if you play BF4, all other games have severe frame drops compared to the latest WHQL) is suspicious at minimum dont you think?
> And my post was not "flamable" in any way! its a inside joke to some T.O.C. members!
> So if it tickeled your AMD side im sorry but this is a nvidia thread anyway!


I don't much faith in any reviews, the majority are only useful to see pics & specs. Guru3d at least put effort into overclocking so I do look forward to see what they come up with, although the numbers I want to see are when some of the users that I know push things to the limit get cards in their hands.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't much faith in any reviews, the majority are only useful to see pics & specs. Guru3d at least put effort into overclocking so I do look forward to see what they come up with, although the numbers I want to see are when some of the users that I know push things to the limit get cards in their hands.


The only people that i like to see reviewing stuff are Hilbert [email protected] and Kyle [email protected]!
And i agree, my preferred benches are the ones from users themselves that push their cards not those who OC a pinch and then call it a day and complain their card is a dud!









Cheers

Ed

P.S. So, hows the Bear and the Coyote?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only people that i like to see reviewing stuff are Hilbert [email protected] and Kyle [email protected]!
> And i agree, my preferred benches are the ones from users themselves that push their cards not those who OC a pinch and then call it a day and complain their card is a dud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. So, hows the Bear and the Coyote?


Guru3d I like, I won't even look at reviews from [H] though, they've botched them so badly before I never went back.


----------



## Arm3nian

The only reviewer I truly trust is myself.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> what do you guys think of these :
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3007
> 
> and
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3013


If you look closely the heat pipe actually makes contact with water inside the link... how much that helps, is anyones guess until a side by side comparison w/o the heat pipe is made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Guru3d I like, I won't even look at reviews from [H] though, they've botched them so badly before I never went back.


Troof!


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I would simply buy the Titan because it has a awesome name over a R9 290 fail sauce. But seriously tho does anyone have experience with that auquacomputer active cooling backplate?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only people that i like to see reviewing stuff are Hilbert [email protected] and Kyle [email protected]!
> And i agree, my preferred benches are the ones from users themselves that push their cards not those who OC a pinch and then call it a day and complain their card is a dud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. So, hows the Bear and the Coyote?


The bear is still around but chased him off enough that he doesn't try to come in the house & make himself at home, I put a working lock on the door too. Still see him out in the yard but he isn't coming as close now.
The coyotes have been partying too much, they get all noisy like guys do when all liquored up...

Even have a young buck coming over to feast under the pear tree lately, a couple of does are always around but seeing a deer with antlers is pretty rare around here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I would simply buy the Titan because it has a awesome name over a R9 290 fail sauce. But seriously tho does anyone have experience with that auquacomputer active cooling backplate?


I don't think so... Allot of people ask about it, and we normally just tell them to get EK blocks...










Looks like I will be winning one of these 3930k's @ 440$ USD. 120$ off new price, not bad. Hopefully I can insure it w/ the INTEL burn warranty.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't think so... Allot of people ask about it, and we normally just tell them to get EK blocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be winning one of these 3930k's @ 440$ USD. 120$ off new price, not bad. Hopefully I can insure it w/ the INTEL burn warranty.


You Need a buddy that lives near a micro center. 799 for 3970X or 449 for 3030K. Lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You Need a buddy that lives near a micro center. 799 for 3970X or 449 for 3030K. Lol





Spoiler: Off-Topic



Is that your girlfriend, in your new avatar?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You Need a buddy that lives near a micro center. 799 for 3970X or 449 for 3030K. Lol


No joke... The guy on ebay claimed he has never OC'd the CPU... So, i sent him an email saying "cmon man, i know that's not true, what are your OC results?" he responded back with "4.5 @ 1.4 on auto, 4.8 @ 1.45 manual" he has it in a REALLY crappy mobo too, & he also seems like a slight newb. As in, he only messes with Vcore... I should be able to get it stable @ 5.0 np. I figure if i'm going to do all this work for a cpu backplate mod, I might as well get a CPU that actually benefits from high end cooling... I'm just tired of waiting on 4930k to get better... Though, if i lose this auction, and find a good deal on a 4930k i won't pass it up.

btw, how did that midplate work out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off-Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your girlfriend, in your new avatar?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> what do you guys think of these :
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3007
> 
> and
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3013


I had a faulty active backplate that killed my Titan.

It leaked from the heatpipe terminal.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I had a faulty active backplate that killed my Titan.


How so? I can't see how a backplate would be that critical considering the stock cards don't have one.


----------



## khemist

Edited.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No joke... The guy on ebay claimed he has never OC'd the CPU... So, i sent him an email saying "cmon man, i know that's not true, what are your OC results?" he responded back with "4.5 @ 1.4 on auto, 4.8 @ 1.45 manual" he has it in a REALLY crappy mobo too, & he also seems like a slight newb. As in, he only messes with Vcore... I should be able to get it stable @ 5.0 np. I figure if i'm going to do all this work for a cpu backplate mod, I might as well get a CPU that actually benefits from high end cooling... I'm just tired of waiting on 4930k to get better... Though, if i lose this auction, and find a good deal on a 4930k i won't pass it up.


~15 days left for BE just wait lol. I've been without a desktop for 2 months.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I had a faulty active backplate that killed my Titan.
> 
> It leaked from the heatpipe terminal.


That actually doesn't surprise me what so ever... I'm sorry you were a victim of this cruel fate.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No joke... The guy on ebay claimed he has never OC'd the CPU... So, i sent him an email saying "cmon man, i know that's not true, what are your OC results?" he responded back with "4.5 @ 1.4 on auto, 4.8 @ 1.45 manual" he has it in a REALLY crappy mobo too, & he also seems like a slight newb. As in, he only messes with Vcore... I should be able to get it stable @ 5.0 np. I figure if i'm going to do all this work for a cpu backplate mod, I might as well get a CPU that actually benefits from high end cooling... I'm just tired of waiting on 4930k to get better... Though, if i lose this auction, and find a good deal on a 4930k i won't pass it up.
> 
> btw, how did that midplate work out?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing


Midplate worked out great, I cut the short version. Otherwise I would have to relocate my hard drive cages. Thanks again!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I had a faulty active backplate that killed my Titan.
> 
> It leaked from the heatpipe terminal.


We should make a club... and call it the "Owners of $1000 paperweights"...

I can showoff my dead 690 and you can showoff your dead titan


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> We should make a club... and call it the "Owners of $1000 paperweights"...
> 
> I can showoff my dead 690 and you can showoff your dead titan


Ha!, we should but i can't because i managed to get a replacement!.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Ha!, we should but i can't because i managed to get a replacement!.


Did you buy a new one or did you RMA?


----------



## Aftermath2006

I have had the active back plate's and the Kryographic's blocks since they were released and i am very pleased with them my temps always good idol around 30c and never over 55c after hours of gaming. I've even with 1.3 volts LLC/off at 1306 on the core and plus 400 on memory and multiple benches still never seen over 60c it usually hangs around the 48C or so when gaming in my case never had an issue


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> ~15 days left for BE just wait lol. I've been without a desktop for 2 months.


Indeed, I am waiting for BE... Still, i'll most likely be dropping a SB-E into it. If it comes out that 4930k can magically clock to 5.0 finally with BE then I will use my INTEL warranty on my soon to be won 3930k, and re-sell the brand new one for ~500$.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Indeed, I am waiting for BE... Still, i'll most likely be dropping a SB-E into it. If it comes out that 4930k can magically clock to 5.0 finally with BE then I will use my INTEL warranty on my soon to be won 3930k, and re-sell the brand new one for ~500$.


I say avoid the hassle. A 4.6 24/7 oc, on a 4930K is all you really need. A 4.8 for Benching will put you on 5.0 SBE territory, which is not easy to do.

I'm running my 4930k Stock and the thing is amazing. At 4.3 it runs extra good, but with my board it takes 1.4v. Temps are also really good, even with my cheapo 30 dollar cooler.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I say avoid the hassle. A 4.6 24/7 oc, on a 4930K is all you really need. A 4.8 for Benching will put you on 5.0 SBE territory, which is not easy to do.
> 
> I'm running my 4930k Stock and the thing is amazing. At 4.3 it runs extra good, but with my board it takes 1.4v. Temps are also really good, even with my cheapo 30 dollar cooler.


I see where you are coming from, but you gotta remember that i'm going to be pushing three titans with this chip. Either way, I already put in the bid on the 3930k, which ends tonight. If I get outbid, i'll take it as a sign to just grab a 4930k.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I see where you are coming from, but you gotta remember that i'm going to be pushing three titans with this chip. Either way, I already put in the bid on the 3930k, which ends tonight. If I get outbid, i'll take it as a sign to just grab a 4930k.


Gotcha. I also gotta say that people with my board and chip also hit a wall of 4.3, but with the same chip and a RIVE they achieved 4.8.

I still see people struggling past the 4.6 mark, hopefully BE make it easier to achieve higher overclocks. If not, I'll definitely upgrade again when Haswell arrives.


----------



## szeged

hammer and vice out and ready to go, waiting on new EK waterblock to get here so i can delid this 4770k, time to run 5.2 24/7


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gotcha. I also gotta say that people with my board and chip also hit a wall of 4.3, but with the same chip and a RIVE they achieved 4.8.
> 
> I still see people struggling past the 4.6 mark, hopefully BE make it easier to achieve higher overclocks. If not, I'll definitely upgrade again when Haswell arrives.


Agreed... The main reason why I went the Ebay route was to pinch pennies, as I have added a 1TB EVO to my shopping cart, so yeah...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hammer and vice out and ready to go, waiting on new EK waterblock to get here so i can delid this 4770k, time to run 5.2 24/7


Very nice! Did you go for "clean" CSQ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Agreed... The main reason why I went the Ebay route was to pinch pennies, as I have added a 1TB EVO to my shopping cart, so yeah...
> Very nice! Did you go for "clean" CSQ?


sure did, i love the clean csq block lol. Cant decide if i wanna do full hard acrylic in this build as well since im...extremely....extremely lazy lol.

oh and LaBestiaHumana upgraded his avatar, he finally shaved, it really brings out the color of his eyes.

and one last thing, all these 290x benchmarks getting posted around are hilarious, its amazing to watch amd fans completely 100% deny any rumor that shows a titan beating it or overclocking better than it. But good god help us when a rumor is leaked that shows the 290x because they act like it was sent from god himself as fact. even though its from the same source they say "lol [insert source here] isnt reliable they dont know anything" whenever its about the titan winning.


----------



## skupples

My systems get moved around too much to be acrylic. NDA ends soon, fact's will be had.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My systems get moved around too much to be acrylic. NDA ends soon, fact's will be had.


i was thinking about that problem aswell lol, im constantly switching cards/cpus out for various reasons, also getting primochill adv lrt tubing to bend to the mobo mosfet block and ram block, im gonna have to be creative to get soft tubing to do that without kinking.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Agreed... The main reason why I went the Ebay route was to pinch pennies, as I have added a 1TB EVO to my shopping cart, so yeah...
> Very nice! Did you go for "clean" CSQ?


Nice, I wanted one too but couldn't afford it lol. Grabbed a HDD instead :-(

Glad u like my eyes Szeged! ;-)


----------



## skupples

Want to see something funny TOC?



Just trying to revert from 331.40









oh, but windows will install 326.80... wth is goin' on.


----------



## provost

Turnoff auto install updates from windows settings. Go in safe mode with networking and uninstall beta. Reboot, and then install the driver that you want. If it won't let you, install the desired driver in safe mode with networking (internet on). Make sure to set to default and close AB, precision without saving profiles prior to driver updates.


----------



## szeged

hey guys, go post results on http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30

the titan chart is kind of lonely atm :x


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys, go post results on http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
> 
> the titan chart is kind of lonely atm :x


Posted... http://www.3dmark.com/fs/918795 Rank #57


----------



## Stateless

How do you go about enabling PCI 3.0 with the Titan. I use to use a program that Nvidia provided, but it does not do it anymore. I have a ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Mothorboard. It use to work fine in the past, but now, perhaps to driver updates it does not.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> How do you go about enabling PCI 3.0 with the Titan. I use to use a program that Nvidia provided, but it does not do it anymore. I have a ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Mothorboard. It use to work fine in the past, but now, perhaps to driver updates it does not.


~

Since the latest beta is automatically enabled, perhaps the beta itself borked it...








This beta is only for the BF4 framerates...
nvidia, nvidia....


----------



## skupples

This is seriously lame... Newegg just sent me an email with 15$ off Samsung EVO drive's... It's a 72 coupon, i got it 10 minutes ago. The coupon is already invalid.

"while funds last, allotted amount 3 units world wide"

edit: a little QQ, and look @ how much money I have given you, coupon honored.


----------



## skupples

I need a new email. Lost that eBay auction because it took gmail an our to update an outbid. Owellz, like I said I'll take it as a sign.


----------



## szeged

Went ahead and updated my sig rig so i wouldnt get attacked by ravenous fanboys every post i make.

it seems to be a growing trend and im probably just gonna stay off OCN for a few months until theyre either banned or leave.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Went ahead and updated my sig rig so i wouldnt get attacked by ravenous fanboys every post i make.
> 
> it seems to be a growing trend and im probably just gonna stay off OCN for a few months until theyre either banned or leave.


That bad huh? I've seen a few morons, but not too many.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Went ahead and updated my sig rig so i wouldnt get attacked by ravenous fanboys every post i make.
> 
> it seems to be a growing trend and im probably just gonna stay off OCN for a few months until theyre either banned or leave.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Went ahead and updated my sig rig so i wouldnt get attacked by ravenous fanboys every post i make.
> 
> it seems to be a growing trend and im probably just gonna stay off OCN for a few months until theyre either banned or leave.


where is the BAN button here? wth


----------



## This calling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Went ahead and updated my sig rig so i wouldnt get attacked by ravenous fanboys every post i make.
> 
> it seems to be a growing trend and im probably just gonna stay off OCN for a few months until theyre either banned or leave.


You seem a bit to old to be throwing tantrums =p Spit the dummy out <3


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *This calling*
> 
> You seem a bit to old to be throwing tantrums =p Spit the dummy out <3


not throwing a tantrum, would just like to be able to post on OCN without getting mobbed by the amd die hards


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> not throwing a tantrum, would just like to be able to post on OCN without getting mobbed by the amd die hards


Hard for amd diehards to target me cause I got a 7970. Cannot say I am biased toward the titan but honestly, a lot of people coming a performance vs price viewpoint lately. Not saying it is a bad thing but.... Interesting considering this site have a lot of overclocking stuff.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Hard for amd diehards to target me cause I got a 7970. Cannot say I am biased toward the titan but honestly, a lot of people coming a performance vs price viewpoint lately. Not saying it is a bad thing but.... Interesting considering this site have a lot of overclocking stuff.


i have 4 7970s, 2 7950s, 2 7870s, yet all these fanboys see is a titan rig because im too lazy to fill out every single rig in my house, so they immediately go " rofl nice titans idiot fanboy rofl scared of amd heuuhhrhrhrhuhrhrhrhhr rofl roflolololol idiot titan nice $1000 rofl AMD#1"

sad, i used to enjoy coming to ocn, now all you get is flamed for your gear whenever you post


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> where is the BAN button here? wth




It's right there


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have 4 7970s, 2 7950s, 2 7870s, yet all these fanboys see is a titan rig because im too lazy to fill out every single rig in my house, so they immediately go " rofl nice titans idiot fanboy rofl scared of amd heuuhhrhrhrhuhrhrhrhhr rofl roflolololol idiot titan nice $1000 rofl AMD#1"
> 
> sad, i used to enjoy coming to ocn, now all you get is flamed for your gear whenever you post


Might be wise to hide the Sig rig. You should not have to, but Ehe, bah.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rofl nice titans idiot fanboy rofl scared of amd heuuhhrhrhrhuhrhrhrhhr rofl roflolololol idiot titan nice $1000 rofl AMD#1"


LOL, that needs to be quoted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> It's right there


Obvious hax


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's right there


LOL gonna hex dat from ya, just don't hit that trigger







, you beat to it.

szeged watch out, Ima gunna




and BAN !!!!!!!


----------



## szeged

how dare i spend my money how i want, this is an outrage, my purchases should be done only after ive got the okay from the amd fanboys on forums!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey guys, go post results on http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
> 
> the titan chart is kind of lonely atm :x


I posted a while back, but need a higher OC on my CPU and the 1.3v mod to beat my own score. Will do when Rampage 4 Black Edition arrives and I finish my loop. ;-)


----------



## Alatar

I'm already seeing comments in the 290X threads about how bios flashes and extra voltage for the Titan don't count...

Only stock bios OC allowed apparently...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm already seeing comments in the 290X threads about how bios flashes and extra voltage for the Titan don't count...
> 
> Only stock bios OC allowed apparently...


Don't worry, 3DMark will still shows titan/780 in the top 10.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm already seeing comments in the 290X threads about how bios flashes and extra voltage for the Titan don't count...
> 
> Only stock bios OC allowed apparently...


Remind them tha they are posting on Overclock.net, an overclockers forum. They should probably build their own website called Stock.net


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Don't worry, 3DMark will still shows titan/780 in the top 10.


We'll probably have a nice big benching thread for GK100 vs. Hawaii so that should clear some confusion hopefully.

However I'm sure people will continue posting graphs from [H] etc. claiming that "this Titan OC is representative of the situation for enthusiasts". Completely ignoring that only 1 reviewer so far has even reviewed a card with a non-stock bios which is needed for the Titan to draw more than 265W...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm already seeing comments in the 290X threads about how bios flashes and extra voltage for the Titan don't count...
> 
> Only stock bios OC allowed apparently...


why they are complain about a vbios? the x200's series already have a bios tool mod before it launched in the market. I bet they are going to jump on it like rain. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Remind them tha they are posting on Overclock.net, an overclockers forum. They should probably build their own website called Stock.net


This


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Remind them tha they are posting on Overclock.net, an overclockers forum. They should probably build their own website called Stock.net


yea good point, we have to be able to compare apples to apples, BIOS flashed Titans vs 290x and all that.

bleh. waiting for official reviews anyway.


----------



## Alatar

Official reviews are pointless.

They'll be the same as the non ref cooler 780 reviews meaning; "OMG it beats the Titan!!!111!!!1"

I still think that 780s will be the match for 290Xs when both have been OCd.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm already seeing comments in the 290X threads about how bios flashes and extra voltage for the Titan don't count...
> 
> Only stock bios OC allowed apparently...


Whats the point in even having OC competitions anymore if you are restricted by these stupid rules people try to make so their card wins.

if that was how it was meant to be done AMD and nvidia shouldnt allow the cards to be overclocked at all.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Remind them tha they are posting on Overclock.net, an overclockers forum. They should probably build their own website called Stock.net


LOL


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm already seeing comments in the 290X threads about how bios flashes and extra voltage for the Titan don't count...
> 
> Only stock bios OC allowed apparently...


I said that.

Because what's the point of comparing some lame, mild and typical review site overclock (clock speed overclocked 10% 1100mhz) on the 290X, to the GTX Titans that you and I have (37% overclock of 1202mhz at 1.212v with a BIOS that doesn't limit the power target).

There isn't. It's not a fair comparison.

Max vs max overclock is what I want to see but since when do I trust any of those fools that release benchmarks to suck the max overclock out the cards like we do. I don't. They won't flash BIOSs and remove limitations to make it a fair comparison. Therefor people whining that the GTX Titan isn't overclocked very high (when it can typically clock higher) in those clock vs clock benchmarks is nonsense and totally irrelevant.

The only benchmarks that matter are:

stock with default settings vs stock with default settings.
clock vs clock
max overclock vs max overclock
If the GTX Titan wins max overclock vs max overclock, which it probably will, then so be it. It will remain the king of performance but comparing a GTX Titan at 1202mhz to a reference 290X or one with a 5-10% overclock is stupid.

Here's to hoping the 290X does overclock well and into the 1150-1200mhz range and isn't crippled by it's BIOS like the GTX Titan is and if it is, it can easily be bypassed. Will make things very interesting and enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## Alatar

Got some extra cooling power in the mail


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> snip


doubt anyone has been saying that we should compare review oc vs. OCN oc. I'm waiting for OCNers to get their hands on the new radeons for the proper comparisons.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I still think Nvidia/amd hold there top tech in the factory until the world is ready for it. Its all one big conspiracy theory









Just posted this over in the fire strike single gpu thread

Dreamxtreme - i7 3820 @ 4.8Ghz - GTX Titan - 10927 - 15/10/2013



5mins later









Dreamxtreme - i7 3820 @ 4.8Ghz - GTX Titan - 11017 - 15/10/2013


----------



## latexyankee

Looking for some help.

I just went titan sli windows 8 and I was getting low memory errors in BF3 causing it crash (I have 8gb 1600mhz) then I switched the exe to compatibility mode for Win 7 and I believe that fixed it.

However I need some help with sky3nt's bios and/or my psu. My system just shut down and rebooted in game twice a few minutes ago, just after 1 minute of playing.

I am using sky3nt bios but I'm confused as to what to do with power target slider. His bios reads "default power limit 350w with 125%= 430w. Does this mean at stock with slider at 100% it will pull 350w maximum and at 125% it will pull 430w? If this is so 350w sounds like more than enough. I have been running the slider at 125% since I flashed but this is the first game I've booted up. I benched the cards seperately for a good sli stable OC so my psu has not seen the full draw of both cards until right now. I also the voltage at the max 1.212 to support my OC.

I have a seasonic gold 1050w which I thought would suffice for these cards. I run at 2700k at 4.4 and numerous drives, 8 fans etc.

I think my psu is cutting out and maybe keeping the slider at 100%/350w would keep my system stable saving me 160w total (If I'm thinking correctly). I hope that power draw will keep my 1175 OC which I imagine It should.

I'm new to precision so not sure how these sliders work.

Any help would be appriciated as I'm dying to get this system running and just relax for a few months.

Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm already seeing comments in the 290X threads about how bios flashes and extra voltage for the Titan don't count...
> 
> Only stock bios OC allowed apparently...


Of course this is only the case. UNLESS it turns out the same can be done to the 290x.

BTW... The guy who out bid me @ the last second, retracted his bid... Guess i'm the proud new owner of a 3930k.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Looking for some help.
> 
> I just went titan sli windows 8 and I was getting low memory errors in BF3 causing it crash (I have 8gb 1600mhz) then I switched the exe to compatibility mode for Win 7 and I believe that fixed it.
> 
> However I need some help with sky3nt's bios and/or my psu. My system just shut down and rebooted in game twice a few minutes ago, just after 1 minute of playing.
> 
> I am using sky3nt bios but I'm confused as to what to do with power target slider. His bios reads "default power limit 350w with 125%= 430w. Does this mean at stock with slider at 100% it will pull 350w maximum and at 125% it will pull 430w? If this is so 350w sounds like more than enough. I have been running the slider at 125% since I flashed but this is the first game I've booted up. I benched the cards seperately for a good sli stable OC so my psu has not seen the full draw of both cards until right now. I also the voltage at the max 1.212 to support my OC.
> 
> I have a seasonic gold 1050w which I thought would suffice for these cards. I run at 2700k at 4.4 and numerous drives, 8 fans etc.
> 
> I think my psu is cutting out and maybe keeping the slider at 100%/350w would keep my system stable saving me 160w total (If I'm thinking correctly). I hope that power draw will keep my 1175 OC which I imagine It should.
> 
> I'm new to precision so not sure how these sliders work.
> 
> Any help would be appriciated as I'm dying to get this system running and just relax for a few months.
> 
> Thanks


I just noticed in event viewer that I have 2 ''event 41'' errors, which are power related. I thought this psu would be enough to handle this rig...nuts

*edit* upon further reading I'm discovering my psu should be fine for this system. My chip is at 4.4ghz with stock voltage. Some one said the stress on my cpu with these gpu's may be causing it to shut down? I never had a problem with my 7970's heavily oc'ed. Not sure if I should up the vcore on my cpu or not.


----------



## Kane2207

Your PSU is more than enough for that system unless there is an actual fault with the PSU


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Your PSU is more than enough for that system unless there is an actual fault with the PSU


Well it worked fine for my 0c'ed 7970's which seem to draw the same amount of power. I've tried to play battlefield 3 5 times now and it shuts off within 1-3 minutes, memory ok from windows mem diagnostic and memtest..blah blah.

I've never encountered an complete shut down and reboot with no bsod if it WASN'T power related though so maybe it just went bad? I havent had it for 30 days and seasonic makes you pay for shipping and they charge $25 fee if the product is found to be working correctly.

Could it be an issue with the custom bios? Everything checks out in gpu-z any overclock error would just cause the app to crash or lock up the system in my experience.

It is shutting off and rebooting in games and running bechmarks in surround, any gpu stressful application.

Can someone give me the skinny on skyn3t's with the slider at 100%, is that 350 max load per gpu? That sounds like too much as the stock bios are rated at pulling around 500w for the entire SYSTEM in sli.

I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Well it worked fine for my 0c'ed 7970's which seem to draw the same amount of power. I've tried to play battlefield 3 5 times now and it shuts off within 1-3 minutes, memory ok from windows mem diagnostic and memtest..blah blah.
> 
> I've never encountered an complete shut down and reboot with no bsod if it WASN'T power related though so maybe it just went bad? I havent had it for 30 days and seasonic makes you pay for shipping and they charge $25 fee if the product is found to be working correctly.
> 
> Could it be an issue with the custom bios? Everything checks out in gpu-z


Can you add the 7970 disable surround and test examplefurmark on all screens without oc on ttans? I dunno if that is possible, but if it doesnt crash means the psu is fine.

Or alternatively try with a power meter to plug between wall and pau.

But -question- are you crossing psu cables between gpu's?
1 cable should go to one only gpu.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Your PSU is more than enough for that system unless there is an actual fault with the PSU


I remember a gtx680 windforce pulling out 500w in a review


----------



## latexyankee

Nope all cables are fine not crossed, just crashed again with same ID in event viewer, guess I'll go to microcenter and grab a ax1200 and see if I can sell the seasonic when it comes back from rma.

Sucks, either way I'm taking a $100 hit on a 36 day old psu, have to sell it for 65% of it's worth.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hold up a sec .you still running Afterburner ? if so close it then try. Probably the power limit meter. I set mine to 125%


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Well it worked fine for my 0c'ed 7970's which seem to draw the same amount of power. I've tried to play battlefield 3 5 times now and it shuts off within 1-3 minutes, memory ok from windows mem diagnostic and memtest..blah blah.
> 
> I've never encountered an complete shut down and reboot with no bsod if it WASN'T power related though so maybe it just went bad? I havent had it for 30 days and seasonic makes you pay for shipping and they charge $25 fee if the product is found to be working correctly.
> 
> Could it be an issue with the custom bios? Everything checks out in gpu-z any overclock error would just cause the app to crash or lock up the system in my experience.
> 
> It is shutting off and rebooting in games and running bechmarks in surround, any gpu stressful application.
> 
> Can someone give me the skinny on skyn3t's with the slider at 100%, is that 350 max load per gpu? That sounds like too much as the stock bios are rated at pulling around 500w for the entire SYSTEM in sli.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.


I would mess with your CPU OC before throwing money @ the problem. When I added my titans I had to bump up the voltage to keep my CPU OC stable. I wasn't getting BSOD either.

Also, a TITAN isn't going to require 440W (125% on skyn3t) unless you are pushing damn near 1400mhz through the beast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Can you add the 7970 disable surround and test examplefurmark on all screens without oc on ttans? I dunno if that is possible, but if it doesnt crash means the psu is fine.
> 
> Or alternatively try with a power meter to plug between wall and pau.
> 
> But -question- are you crossing psu cables between gpu's?
> 1 cable should go to one only gpu.


Don't use furmark, furmark bad.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hold up a sec .you still running Afterburner ? if so close it then try. Probably the power limit meter. I set mine to 125%


I'm running precision x. I've tried to get detail regarding the custom bios and the power slider.

In skyn3t's bios description it says 350w default power target 125% slider =438w.

I was lead to believe that with the slider all the way up 1 card would pull 440w effectively putting my sli cards at almost 900w for gpu's alone? I'm on a 1050 psu so that would definitely cause shutdown.

With the slider left at 100% will the card pull 350w? Thats sounds like about the most I could imagine.

I'm sure it's like AB and CCC (when I had my 7970's) that the +20% slider would allow the card to grab more power, but I need to know how much. I ran those cards crossfired at +20% with ZERO issues.

Power draw for stock sli titan and stock 7970 were Very close in benchmarks/charts, I also had the voltage bumped up on my AMD cards to 1.22. My titans are maxed out voltage at 1.21.

I really do not understand whats happening, it has to be user error, I literally took out the 7970's left pc off for 4 days, installed titans, flashed and nothing but immediate shutdown within 1 minute of gpu stress. I flashed both cards independently and ran benchmarks on both of the with 1 card installed and no problems, soon as I went sli...instacrash.

Do these cards really eat that much more power? Everyone says 1000+ watt is more than enough? Help?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I'm running precision x. I've tried to get detail regarding the custom bios and the power slider.
> 
> In skyn3t's bios description it says 350w default power target 125% slider =438w.
> 
> I was lead to believe that with the slider all the way up 1 card would pull 440w effectively putting my sli cards at almost 900w for gpu's alone? I'm on a 1050 psu so that would definitely cause shutdown.
> 
> With the slider left at 100% will the card pull 350w? Thats sounds like about the most I could imagine.
> 
> I'm sure it's like AB and CCC (when I had my 7970's) that the +20% slider would allow the card to grab more power, but I need to know how much. I ran those cards crossfired at +20% with ZERO issues.
> 
> Power draw for stock sli titan and stock 7970 were Very close in benchmarks/charts, I also had the voltage bumped up on my AMD cards to 1.22. My titans are maxed out voltage at 1.21.
> 
> I really do not understand whats happening, it has to be user error, I literally took out the 7970's left pc off for 4 days, installed titans, flashed and nothing but immediate shutdown within 1 minute of gpu stress. I flashed both cards independently and ran benchmarks on both of the with 1 card installed and no problems, soon as I went sli...instacrash.
> 
> Do these cards really eat that much more power? Everyone says 1000+ watt is more than enough? Help?


Well my 1 titan draws about 380w and it doesn't reach 100% so yea extra 25 will get close to the edge of your psus limit. Time to buy the 1200i


----------



## skupples

The way I understand it is this... It's only going to pull as much power as it needs, no matter what you set the slider to. So, if you set it to 125%, but it only needs 300W, it's only going to consume 300W... It shouldn't just start sucking 440W @ stock clocks, or anything.

If i'm wrong, i'm sure some one will correct me quickly.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I'm running precision x. I've tried to get detail regarding the custom bios and the power slider.
> 
> In skyn3t's bios description it says 350w default power target 125% slider =438w.
> 
> I was lead to believe that with the slider all the way up 1 card would pull 440w effectively putting my sli cards at almost 900w for gpu's alone? I'm on a 1050 psu so that would definitely cause shutdown.
> 
> With the slider left at 100% will the card pull 350w? Thats sounds like about the most I could imagine.
> 
> I'm sure it's like AB and CCC (when I had my 7970's) that the +20% slider would allow the card to grab more power, but I need to know how much. I ran those cards crossfired at +20% with ZERO issues.
> 
> Power draw for stock sli titan and stock 7970 were Very close in benchmarks/charts, I also had the voltage bumped up on my AMD cards to 1.22. My titans are maxed out voltage at 1.21.
> 
> I really do not understand whats happening, it has to be user error, I literally took out the 7970's left pc off for 4 days, installed titans, flashed and nothing but immediate shutdown within 1 minute of gpu stress. I flashed both cards independently and ran benchmarks on both of the with 1 card installed and no problems, soon as I went sli...instacrash.
> 
> Do these cards really eat that much more power? Everyone says 1000+ watt is more than enough? Help?


did you do a full removal of the AMD software before putting in the titans?

I'm so paranoid after issues w/ doing this, that I reformat my disk before switching around gpu brands. If it's power related you should be able to get the titans to function properly under the stock bios.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The way I understand it is this... It's only going to pull as much power as it needs, no matter what you set the slider to. So, if you set it to 125%, but it only needs 300W, it's only going to consume 300W... It shouldn't just start sucking 440W @ stock clocks, or anything.
> 
> If i'm wrong, i'm sure some one will correct me quickly.


You are correct, whatever the power limit slider is set to it only pulls what it needs. The limit slider just allows for more potential power draw, voltage & clocks have to go up to make it pull more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> did you do a full removal of the AMD software before putting in the titans?
> 
> I'm so paranoid after issues w/ doing this, that I reformat my disk before switching around gpu brands. If it's power related you should be able to get the titans to function properly under the stock bios.


I have AMD & nvidia drivers in the OS for a few rigs, last month I was folding with a gtx 680 & 7970 in the same rig. It can be tricky sometimes but they can co-exist in the the same OS.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> did you do a full removal of the AMD software before putting in the titans?
> 
> I'm so paranoid after issues w/ doing this, that I reformat my disk before switching around gpu brands. If it's power related you should be able to get the titans to function properly under the stock bios.


Clean install of windows 8


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Started a Benchmarking guide. Sick of poxy rules people make up for Benchmarking and they leave things out like is it air or water so here go
Get Benching!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434443/the-lucid-dream-2013-benchmarking-reference-thread#post_20991559


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You are correct, whatever the power limit slider is set to it only pulls what it needs. The limit slider just allows for more potential power draw, voltage & clocks have to go up to make it pull more.
> I have AMD & nvidia drivers in the OS for a few rigs, *last month I was folding with a gtx 680 & 7970 in the same rig.* It can be tricky sometimes but they can co-exist in the the same OS.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Clean install of windows 8


hmm... Have you tried powering the titans via stock bios? imo, this would help to narrow down a power issue.

also, what clocks are you trying to run the titans @?

btw, i still can't install the 327 WHQL on my computer... Winupdate was never set to auto.










Star Citizen's hanger module has finally been fixed. For those of us not cool enough(didn't spend enough) to be participating in the closed testing.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> hmm... Have you tried powering the titans via stock bios? imo, this would help to narrow down a power issue.
> 
> also, what clocks are you trying to run the titans @?.


I'm going to play with cpu for a few hours, see what I can do. I have not tried the stock bios that is next step. However I did bench each card seperatley for about an hour run on each one before installing them together, so the bios seems stable..it;s only when they hit load together that this happens so I am leaning towards power issues.

I'm somewhat new to this but when your chip was unstable would it just shutoff and reboot with no freeze or bsod? Why would my chip be unstable now when it was stable with the 7970's? I was under the impression that as long as my chip is stable under load the only effect on higher powered gpu's would be not unleashing their potential..ie: cpu bottleneck/low gpu usage. I need to study some more.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I'm going to play with cpu for a few hours, see what I can do. I have not tried the stock bios that is next step. However I did bench each card seperatley for about an hour run on each one before installing them together, so the bios seems stable..it;s only when they hit load together that this happens so I am leaning towards power issues.
> 
> I'm somewhat new to this but when your chip was unstable would it just shutoff and reboot with no freeze or bsod? Why would my chip be unstable now when it was stable with the 7970's? I was under the impression that as long as my chip is stable under load the only effect on higher powered gpu's would be not unleashing their potential..ie: cpu bottleneck/low gpu usage. I need to study some more.


You are probably right that it's power. I asked about stock because I was powering two (stock) titans and a 4.7+ 3570k on a 850w corsair unit for awhile, with no issues... Though, I never tried a new bios because I knew I would most likely exceed my power limit.

My CPU instability was most likely due to the extra heat being dumped into my loop. I tend to forget not everyone has custom watercooling. If they both function normally w/ cpu @ stock, or they both function normally w/ cards @ stock, it's most likely psu related. The instability was only bad enough to throw fail messages in 3Dmark & intel burntest, with the occasional black screen.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The way I understand it is this... It's only going to pull as much power as it needs, no matter what you set the slider to. So, if you set it to 125%, but it only needs 300W, it's only going to consume 300W... It shouldn't just start sucking 440W @ stock clocks, or anything.
> 
> If i'm wrong, i'm sure some one will correct me quickly.


Yap!

Ex:

PT100% = 350W you see benching 80% draw in AB monitor = 350W x 80% = 280W
PT125% = 438W you see benching 64% draw in AB monitor = 438W x 64% = 280W

It only increases the draw if you add voltage and clocks!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are probably right that it's power. I asked about stock because I was powering two (stock) titans and a 4.7+ 3570k on a 850w corsair unit for awhile, with no issues... Though, I never tried a new bios because I knew I would most likely exceed my power limit.
> 
> My CPU instability was most likely due to the extra heat being dumped into my loop. I tend to forget not everyone has custom watercooling. If they both function normally w/ cpu @ stock, or they both function normally w/ cards @ stock, it's most likely psu related. The instability was only bad enough to throw fail messages in 3Dmark & intel burntest, with the occasional black screen.


Well I did get the chip to 4.8 it was stable in prime 95 for almost 2 hours. Same instant crash and reboot running heaven.

Tried to flash the cards back to stock and get the error that firmaware needs to have a rom extension?

My stock bios is named Titan stock bios.rom

***?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Well I did get the chip to 4.8 it was stable in prime 95 for almost 2 hours. Same instant crash and reboot running heaven.
> 
> Tried to flash the cards back to stock and get the error that firmaware needs to have a rom extension?
> 
> My stock bios is named Titan stock bios.rom
> 
> ***?


(You may get an unofficial warning for the abbreviation, just a heads up.)

Did you use GPU-Z to back it up?

Some one with better bios flashing knowledge than my self may need to chime in @ this point. It's probably just user error, (i have had plenty of it toying with bios')


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are probably right that it's power. I asked about stock because I was powering two (stock) titans and a 4.7+ 3570k on a 850w corsair unit for awhile, with no issues... Though, I never tried a new bios because I knew I would most likely exceed my power limit.
> 
> My CPU instability was most likely due to the extra heat being dumped into my loop. I tend to forget not everyone has custom watercooling. If they both function normally w/ cpu @ stock, or they both function normally w/ cards @ stock, it's most likely psu related. The instability was only bad enough to throw fail messages in 3Dmark & intel burntest, with the occasional black screen.


A high voltage, high clocked Titan with a high PT bios pulls over 500W!
Some PSU´s do not like such current in only a couple 18A rails and trip the security measures and you see reboots and shutdowns but the PSU in total is perfecty capable in wattage and amperage though!
Go dual PSU and your problems are over!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Well I did get the chip to 4.8 it was stable in prime 95 for almost 2 hours. Same instant crash and reboot running heaven.
> 
> Tried to flash the cards back to stock and get the error that firmaware needs to have a rom extension?
> 
> My stock bios is named Titan stock bios.rom
> 
> ***?


Try the Flash tool in my SIG and follow instructions!
Any problem PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> A high voltage, high clocked Titan with a high PT bios pulls over 500W!
> Some PSU´s do not like such current in only a couple 18A rails and trip the security measures and you see reboots and shutdowns but the PSU in total is perfecty capable in wattage and amperage though!
> Go dual PSU and your problems are over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I got them reflashed to stock.

Ran heaven benchmark with 106% PT and the max allotted voltage on the stock bios ran heaven benchmark annndddd..................BAM! 3 minutes in, reboot.
Although I did get 3 times as far!

This psu worked fine last week with basically the same power draw just 7970's instead of titans. I bought a seasonic specifically to not have issues like this.

Any of you geniuses have any more ideas before I blow $300 I don't have on a 1200w psu?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I got them reflashed to stock.
> 
> Ran heaven benchmark with 106% PT and the max allotted voltage on the stock bios ran heaven benchmark annndddd..................BAM! 3 minutes in, reboot.
> Although I did get 3 times as far!
> 
> This psu worked fine last week with basically the same power draw just 7970's instead of titans. I bought a seasonic specifically to not have issues like this.
> 
> Any of you geniuses have any more ideas before I blow $300 I don't have on a 1200w psu?


1200w wouldn't be much better... even a Lepa 1600w is not enough, 4 Titans, each drawing 500w, will kill any PSU on the market. Even worse in 120v countries where you can only draw 1440w from one circuit if it's 15 amps.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 1200w wouldn't be much better... even a Lepa 1600w is not enough, 4 Titans, each drawing 500w, will kill any PSU on the market. Even worse in 120v countries where you can only draw 1440w from one circuit if it's 15 amps.


Wait what? You're telling me everyone with 2 titans has more than a 1200w psu? I'm not following...

I'm running 2/sli titans and even on stock bios my system shuts down reboots and gives me a kernal 41 in event viewer.

This is on a brand new seasonic 1050 that was fine last week running 7970CF


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Wait what? You're telling me everyone with 2 titans has more than a 1200w psu? I'm not following...
> 
> I'm running 2/sli titans and even on stock bios my system shuts down reboots and gives me a kernal 41 in event viewer.
> 
> This is on a brand new seasonic 1050 that was fine last week running 7970CF


I went from an 850w corsrair Gold Cert, that ran them just fine w/ stock bios, small OC to a 189$ EVGA G2 1300W.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I got them reflashed to stock.
> 
> Ran heaven benchmark with 106% PT and the max allotted voltage on the stock bios ran heaven benchmark annndddd..................BAM! 3 minutes in, reboot.
> Although I did get 3 times as far!
> 
> This psu worked fine last week with basically the same power draw just 7970's instead of titans. I bought a seasonic specifically to not have issues like this.
> 
> Any of you geniuses have any more ideas before I blow $300 I don't have on a 1200w psu?


I think you missed my point of running them on stock bios. The point of running on stock bios, was to run them @ stock. No OC. To push as little power through them as possible, to see if you could pass a test.

I wouldn't buy a Corsair 1200i, i would get an EVGA G2 1300W. That should run you ~200$ w/ shipping.

Stock bios is rated to what? 250W? so, ~500W max from two stock titans + w/e a 2600k pushes @ 4.4... I just don't see how that can stroke out a 1050w seasonic, unless it's a piece of junk brand. I have never used one. so i'm rather ignorant to their quality.


----------



## Panther Al

I'm running two Titans and a [email protected] on a 860i, and I am hitting pretty much the top of the limit when folding, so I too would recommend going to a 1200+ PSU. I'll also second the EVGA 1300 watt PSU, as I have heard naught but good things about. I personally won't: I'll be getting a 1200i, but that's more because I am keeping my rig mostly Corsair/ASUS themed, and (mostly for this) I already made custom cables for everything and don't want to make new ones!


----------



## Jpmboy

here's some system power draw data:

Killawatt power measurements (at the PSU plug)
3930K @5.0(1.523V)
2xTitans SLI (svl7v3 bios, softvoltmod, LLC=0)

Bios = 220W
Boot = 500W (?)
Idle = ~ *160-170 watts* to the rig
Browser = *~300W*
Super Pi = 340W
p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W
3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = *950-1050*W (1080P ExHD)
Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)

so - 2xTitans SLI with only a modest OC (1215/3602) pull ~ 750 or more watts from the PSU.

Before buying a new PSU, make sure you have all cables connected correctly. But, frankly, I do not think an 850W psu is just not enough for OC/overvolted Titans

Oh yeah - you can also pick up a second ~600W psu and an "add2psu" for much cheaper.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I went from an 850w corsrair Gold Cert, that ran them just fine w/ stock bios, small OC to a 189$ EVGA G2 1300W.
> I think you missed my point of running them on stock bios. The point of running on stock bios, was to run them @ stock. No OC. To push as little power through them as possible, to see if you could pass a test.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Corsair 1200i, i would get an EVGA G2 1300W. That should run you ~200$ w/ shipping.
> 
> Stock bios is rated to what? 250W? so, ~500W max from two stock titans + w/e a 2600k pushes @ 4.4... I just don't see how that can stroke out a 1050w seasonic, unless it's a piece of junk brand. I have never used one. so i'm rather ignorant to their quality.


Seasonic is pretty much regarded as the best or one of top 3 psu's money can buy. Depends on who you ask as to where they rank on that list.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I went from an 850w corsrair Gold Cert, that ran them just fine w/ stock bios, small OC to a 189$ EVGA G2 1300W.
> I think you missed my point of running them on stock bios. The point of running on stock bios, was to run them @ stock. No OC. To push as little power through them as possible, to see if you could pass a test.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Corsair 1200i, i would get an EVGA G2 1300W. That should run you ~200$ w/ shipping.
> 
> Stock bios is rated to what? 250W? so, ~500W max from two stock titans + w/e a 2600k pushes @ 4.4... I just don't see how that can stroke out a 1050w seasonic, unless it's a piece of junk brand. I have never used one. so i'm rather ignorant to their quality.


yea, the EVGA 1300w is amazing.... except for the use of CapXon capacitors. Granted, it's placed where it's not mission critical and only serves to filter out what's already filtered by the better, bigger Panasonic or Rubycon capacitors, but it's still CapXon.... the worst caps of them all. That's why it hits the $200 price point.


----------



## skupples

Corgi has no legs!

Hmm... I assumed their was a reason for the price point, now i know!

As to what JP said... I would also go the dual PSU route, it will save you money. Just grab a "add2psu" i'll be using one in my rebuild. Which reminds me, I need to pickup a small modular PSU, decided I won't be recycling my octo***** Corsair 850w.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's some system power draw data:
> 
> Killawatt power measurements (at the PSU plug)
> 3930K @5.0(1.523V)
> 2xTitans SLI (svl7v3 bios, softvoltmod, LLC=0)
> 
> Bios = 220W
> Boot = 500W (?)
> Idle = ~ *160-170 watts* to the rig
> Browser = *~300W*
> Super Pi = 340W
> p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
> 3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W
> 3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
> Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = *950-1050*W (1080P ExHD)
> Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)
> 
> so - 2xTitans SLI with only a modest OC (1215/3602) pull ~ 750 or more watts from the PSU.
> 
> Before buying a new PSU, make sure you have all cables connected correctly. But, frankly, I do not think an 850W psu is just not enough for OC/overvolted Titans
> 
> Oh yeah - you can also pick up a second ~600W psu and an "add2psu" for much cheaper.


So how much would a quad-TITAN will pull? 2000w?

Electricity bill will be sky high. As it is almost like running a stove for a long session per day.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I got them reflashed to stock.
> 
> Ran heaven benchmark with 106% PT and the max allotted voltage on the stock bios ran heaven benchmark annndddd..................BAM! 3 minutes in, reboot.
> Although I did get 3 times as far!
> 
> This psu worked fine last week with basically the same power draw just 7970's instead of titans. I bought a seasonic specifically to not have issues like this.
> 
> Any of you geniuses have any more ideas before I blow $300 I don't have on a 1200w psu?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I went from an 850w corsrair Gold Cert, that ran them just fine w/ stock bios, small OC to a 189$ EVGA G2 1300W.
> I think you missed my point of running them on stock bios. The point of running on stock bios, was to run them @ stock. No OC. To push as little power through them as possible, to see if you could pass a test.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Corsair 1200i, i would get an EVGA G2 1300W. That should run you ~200$ w/ shipping.
> 
> Stock bios is rated to what? 250W? so, ~*500W max from two stock titans + w/e a 2600k pushes @ 4.4*... I just don't see how that can stroke out a *1050w seasonic*, unless it's a piece of junk brand. I have never used one. so i'm rather ignorant to their quality.


Seasonic are the best CW PSU´s around, their quality is renown, theres something wrong with your RIG, 2 Titans stock 250W would draw 500W and a [email protected]@1.5v draw 200W, so you are seeing 700W draw plus another 100W (more than enough) for the rest of your RIG! 800W is peanuts for that PSU unless its faulty, try another PSU and if you cant reproduce the shut downs RMA the biatch!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Seasonic are the best CW PSU´s around, their quality is renown, theres something wrong with your RIG, 2 Titans stock 250W would draw 500W and a [email protected]@1.5v draw 200W, so you are seeing 700W draw plus another 100W (more than enough) for the rest of your RIG! 800W is peanuts for that PSU unless its faulty, try another PSU and if you cant reproduce the shut downs RMA the biatch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I forgot to add to my last post. I can get them stable at stock everything. Just reset precision and went 20 min or so under load(not exactly perfecty stable yet but more that the 1 minute crash on a mild OC). But I swear my OC'ed 7970's pulled more than these titans OC'd with stock bios.
er.
I have a corsair tx750 in the other room, I could look at adding it in but it would have to be mounted to the top replacing one of my exhaust fans.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I forgot to add to my last post. I can get them stable at stock everything. Just reset precision and went 20 min or so under load(not exactly perfecty stable yet but more that the 1 minute crash on a mild OC). But I swear my OC'ed 7970's pulled more than these titans OC'd with stock bios.
> er.
> I have a corsair tx750 in the other room, I could look at adding it in but it would have to be mounted to the top replacing one of my exhaust fans.


Your PSU threshold is 945W = 1050W x 90%(efficiency) = 945W sustained MAX draw
If the power draw goes over 945W you can experience your problems for sure!
Going dual PSU you wouldnt have to spend more than 20$: http://www.add2psu.com/store/

Cheers

Ed


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your PSU threshold is 945W = 1050W x 90%(efficiency) = 945W sustained MAX draw
> If the power draw goes over 945W you can experience your problems for sure!
> Going dual PSU you wouldnt have to spend more than 20$: http://www.add2psu.com/store/
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Man those things scare me, people have talked about staying away from those for as long as I can remember. Especially with mismatched psu's. What gets What? Wouldn't you want all your main components on one unit(in my case the seasonic 1050). And then what, drives and fans on the other? A 750w for fan juice?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your PSU threshold is 945W = 1050W x 90%(efficiency) = 945W sustained MAX draw
> If the power draw goes over 945W you can experience your problems for sure!
> Going dual PSU you wouldnt have to spend more than 20$: http://www.add2psu.com/store/
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I find it really hard to believe he is maxing out 950W w/ a stock bios OC. Unless he's powering like 20 HDD's 10SSD's 30 fans, and 8 pumps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So how much would a quad-TITAN will pull? 2000w?
> 
> Electricity bill will be sky high. As it is almost like running a stove for a long session per day.


If you are trying to run 1400+ 24/7 then yes... Not sure why anyone would do that besides for benches. People hitting 500W per titan are most likely running LN2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your PSU threshold is 945W = 1050W x 90%(efficiency) = 945W sustained MAX draw
> If the power draw goes over 945W you can experience your problems for sure!
> Going dual PSU you wouldnt have to spend more than 20$: http://www.add2psu.com/store/
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I find it really hard to believe he is maxing out 950W(effective) w/ a stock bios OC. Unless he's powering like 20 HDD's 10SSD's 30 fans, and 8 pumps.

MAYBE he's maxing it out w/ modded bios, if he's pushing clocks of 1300+

I think it may be time to test a different PSU. Even if you end up going the Dual PSU route, I would RMA that unit, something funky goin' on.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you are trying to run 1400+ 24/7 then yes... Not sure why anyone would do that besides for benches. People hitting 500W per titan are most likely running LN2.
> I find it really hard to believe he is maxing out 950W(effective) w/ a stock bios OC. Unless he's powering like 20 HDD's 10SSD's 30 fans, and 8 pumps.
> 
> MAYBE he's maxing it out w/ modded bios, if he's pushing clocks of 1300+
> 
> I think it may be time to test a different PSU. Even if you end up going the Dual PSU route, I would RMA that unit, something funky goin' on.


I have to agree, I have 3 HDD's 8 fans and a fan controller. Thats it and system was stable before this nvidia fiasco.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Corgi has no legs!
> 
> Hmm... I assumed their was a reason for the price point, now i know!
> 
> As to what JP said... I would also go the dual PSU route, it will save you money. Just grab a "add2psu" i'll be using one in my rebuild. Which reminds me, I need to pickup a small modular PSU, decided I won't be recycling my octo***** Corsair 850w.


tall grass








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So how much would a quad-TITAN will pull? 2000w?
> 
> Electricity bill will be sky high. As it is almost like running a stove for a long session per day.


At 1280/3702 and a [email protected]/1.53V, [email protected] (ddc pump, SSD, VR 1G8 fans..etc) "ParkBench" pulls almost 1400W from the wall







. With 4 titans you'll not only need 2x800W or larger psu's but possibly a dedicated 20A line or 2 dedicated 15A lines to the breaker box !







(in the US 15A ~ 1800W at the wall - cutting it close)

oh - the add2psu works very well.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I have to agree, I have 3 HDD's 8 fans and a fan controller. Thats it and system was stable before this nvidia fiasco.


I don't even know how to respond to this comment. I guess 7970's use allot less power then an OC'd titan. That being said, like I said b4, I was able to run a 4.7+ 3570k & two stock bios OC'd titans from a mid grade Corsair 850w psu for three months. Something is funky with that PSU. If it was the GPU it's self you would be having different issues.

oh, w/ 2 SSD's, 2 HDD's, 16 fans & a dual pump.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I have to agree, I have 3 HDD's 8 fans and a fan controller. Thats it and system was stable before this *nvidia fiasco*.


Don´t blame the card, check the PSU, its probably faulty! It can happen to every PSU out there!
RMA time for you im afraid!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't even know how to respond to this comment. I guess 7970's use allot less power then an OC'd titan. That being said, like I said b4, I was able to run a 4.7+ 3570k & two stock bios OC'd titans from a mid grade Corsair 850w psu for three months. Something is funky with that PSU. If it was the GPU it's self you would be having different issues.
> 
> oh, w/ 2 SSD's, 2 HDD's, 16 fans & a dual pump.


Thats my case and point as 7970 with 1.2v use more power or equal to tians from what I could find.

I know its not the cards, I can detect a gpu error

Its the gods punishing me for going green,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Thats my case and point as 7970 with 1.2v use more power or equal to tians from what I could find.
> 
> I know its not the cards, I can detect a gpu error
> 
> Its the gods punishing me for going green,


nah - i run both red and green. did you do a COMPLETE clean-out of ALL catalyst/AMD srtuff?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Seasonic is pretty much regarded as the best or one of top 3 psu's money can buy. Depends on who you ask as to where they rank on that list.


You're right but these TItans can draw some wattage. I still haven't discounted power issues with my random shut downs during benching and I have another one of the best PSU's made (AX1200). 1050W and 1200W SHOULD be enough for our dual Titan setups but they may not be either depending on circumstances. At any rate, I've already scoped out the new EVGA 1300W PSU and Johnnyguru nearly had a nerdgasm during his review of it so it must be pretty good...


----------



## djriful

Did someone said cleaning?

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v7-1/


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Did someone said cleaning?
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v7-1/


I'm running a 48 hour old install of windows 8

As for the power consumption...man every benchmark/review I've read in 2 days, at stock these are pulling right at 500w and with the custom bios draw of 350w thats still 700 + a generous 150 for the cpu=850 that should be more than enough. Also real gaming would be 90% of that so lets say 775w. Add 100w for drives and fans=875w draw on a 1050 gold rated seasonic? Should be cake.

Problem is if I even touch the stock voltage my machine will power off. Tried to take from complete stock to 1.025 and it crashed in 2 minutes. I know my 7970's at 1.25 were drawing as much if not more power than this setup.

I see people on this forum running 850 and even 750w with much success (gpu's at stock but nonetheless)

Sorry to hijack this thread all day btw


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You're right but these TItans can draw some wattage. I still haven't discounted power issues with my random shut downs during benching and I have another one of the best PSU's made (AX1200). 1050W and 1200W SHOULD be enough for our dual Titan setups but they may not be either depending on circumstances. At any rate, I've already scoped out the new EVGA 1300W PSU and Johnnyguru nearly had a nerdgasm during his review of it so it must be pretty good...


yea.. but that's only 100 watt more than 1200w.

Why not get Lepa G 1600w, go big or go home.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494006


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All I can say is that I have experienced much the same issues as you, though more sporadically, and my PSU is even larger. I haven't ruled out PSU issues but certainly there could be other factors at play here...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I'm running a 48 hour old install of windows 8
> 
> As for the power consumption...man every benchmark/review I've read in 2 days, at stock these are pulling right at 500w and with the custom bios draw of 350w thats still 700 + a generous 150 for the cpu=850 that should be more than enough. Also real gaming would be 90% of that so lets say 775w. Add 100w for drives and fans=875w draw on a 1050 gold rated seasonic? Should be cake.
> 
> Problem is if I even touch the stock voltage my machine will power off. Tried to take from complete stock to 1.025 and it crashed in 2 minutes. I know my 7970's at 1.25 were drawing as much if not more power than this setup.
> 
> I see people on this forum running 850 and even 750w with much success (gpu's at stock but nonetheless)
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread all day btw


so you never installed AMD drivers in that install of W8? Only NV drivers? which one?


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so you never installed AMD drivers in that install of W8? Only NV drivers? which one?


The latest whql 327.23 I think, I did install the bf4 beta drivers but the bezel correction was broken for me so I did a clean install of these.

No AMD drivers on the disk


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - i run both red and green. did you do a COMPLETE clean-out of ALL catalyst/AMD srtuff?


FTW say's they can co-exist together.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Certainly they CAN but in my experience there are almost always issues with this...


----------



## Evange

Always leave lots of extra headroom for the PSU is the advice I always give when building rigs. This is also the common mistake that most people make.

For SLI Titans you definitely need 1200W and above. Better to err on the side of caution. It is extremely annoying to have your PC shut down sporadically. Also, you don't want your PSU to blow up (I've seen seasonic ones go kaboom due to the exceedingly high loads placed on them over time) and set your rig on fire.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Always leave lots of extra headroom for the PSU is the advice I always give when building rigs. This is also the common mistake that most people make.
> 
> For SLI Titans you definitely need 1200W and above. Better to err on the side of caution. It is extremely annoying to have your PC shut down sporadically. Also, you don't want your PSU to blow up (I've seen seasonic ones go kaboom due to the exceedingly high loads placed on them over time) and set your rig on fire.


I was told by my old neighbor(an electrician) that PSU's are happiest @ 50% load. I'm building my next rig to last 3-4 years, this is why i'm going dual psu. Just need to figure out what my second PSU is going to be, i rather not recycle my old HX850. I may be forced to due to budget constraints.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> All I can say is that I have experienced much the same issues as you, though more sporadically, and my PSU is even larger. I haven't ruled out PSU issues but certainly there could be other factors at play here...


One 750w good enough for one titan overclocked?


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> One 750w good enough for one titan overclocked?


Easy, a good quality one.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Easy, a good quality one.


ok, but if SLI titan requires 1200w. That means, 750 + 350 = 1100w. Well, I guess on 1.1kw PSU there.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea.. but that's only 100 watt more than 1200w.
> 
> Why not get Lepa G 1600w, go big or go home.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494006


Lol for sure, but my sli titans (skynet 1006) are enjoying their seasonic x1250.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> ok, but if SLI titan requires 1200w. That means, 750 + 350 = 1100w. Well, I guess on 1.1kw PSU there.


You are misunderstanding. The recommendation is for 1200W if you are going to be overclocking the living hell out of your cards(sli) w/ volt mod and modded bios.

I really think the 1050w seasonic in question may be defective to some degree. We have quite a few PSUguru threads here, they can probably direct you more precisely. I like to keep my PSU's under 70% load, because I like not roasting my expensive (for my current position on life) toy's.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> ok, but if SLI titan requires 1200w. That means, 750 + 350 = 1100w. Well, I guess on 1.1kw PSU there.


Depending on what you have in your case and how far the OC it should be fine. Depends if you're trying to get to 1300 on water you have to account for all that. If you want a modest gaming OC say 1150/1175 you can most likely get that on stock bios and stock voltage tweaks.

Update....so I've all but given up on a hefty OC/custom bios with this seasonic 1050, it just does not seem to have enough juice. I had it running a decent [email protected] with the stock bios but i'm not satisfied and I dont want throttling issues in game.

My microcenter has the supernova 1300w in stock for $219, I'm gonna pick that up and ditch this on Craigslist for $125, so I'm out $100. This psu was not my plan for OC titans but I thought it would cut it when I bought the cards. I originally bought it for a heavy 7970CF OC, then I went triple monitor again, needed more vram yada..yada

Sorry for hijacking this thread all day and thanks for the replies, I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm sure Phaedrus would probably say a good 750W PSU was enough for dual Titans but I am having powering off issues nonetheless and the PSU can't be eliminated as a possible cause...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> One 750w good enough for one titan overclocked?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Easy, a good quality one.


Guess again!

A good 750W PSU is [email protected]% efficiency (not gold, gold is 80%) so you got: 750W x 90% = 675W but having 90% efficiency does not mean that you run it all the time at that wattage, it means you can run that wattage if necessary and as a peak!
So you should run it at a max of 75%: 750W x 75% = 563W (+-)
More than this and you risk your PSU at 20% less efficiency in a year time!

My 2 cents IMHO

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Always leave lots of extra headroom for the PSU is the advice I always give when building rigs. This is also the common mistake that most people make.
> 
> For SLI Titans you definitely need 1200W and above. Better to err on the side of caution. It is extremely annoying to have your PC shut down sporadically. Also, you don't want your PSU to blow up (I've seen seasonic ones go kaboom due to the exceedingly high loads placed on them over time) and set your rig on fire.


i can't help but ask for pics or videos of exploding PSUs.... it's like a car wreck, you can't look away except in this case it's just a PSU.... albeit with the potential of exploding your hardware.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm sure Phaedrus would probably say a good 750W PSU was enough for dual Titans but I am having powering off issues nonetheless and the PSU can't be eliminated as a possible cause...


Well it's usually the culprit, that or heat. My last CF config was only 10c cooler than this sli setup, so I'm sure it aint heat related. Cpu never hits 60c, it's pegged at 59 degrees.

Sure is strange though, it sure as heck should work even with a nice OC. I'm not going to get above 1200mhz on air anyway but the way this psu is behaving makes me want to swap it and rma or sell it, it has a 7 year year warranty but I cant wait 3 weeks to play.


----------



## cravinmild

im no expert but if its not a issue of "enough power" then perhaps its power is corrupt as in 12.7v or 11.2v when load is applied. Is there any fail safes on a psu which will shut it down for these reasons? Idk, just throwing that out there


----------



## szeged

nabbed another titan with a EK block on it for $700







funny how the #1 argument amd fans try to use against the titan is " its a $1000 card"

not if youre smart


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i can't help but ask for pics or videos of exploding PSUs.... it's like a car wreck, you can't look away except in this case it's just a PSU.... albeit with the potential of exploding your hardware.




There you go. This is a seasonic PSU by the way.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. This is a seasonic PSU by the way.


LOOK @ DAT DUST! Your dust bunnies had babies!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nabbed another titan with a EK block on it for $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how the #1 argument amd fans try to use against the titan is " its a $1000 card"
> 
> not if youre smart


Arguments driven by emotion are usually flawed. Also, let's not get hasty here, comparing the price of a used card w/ a brand new one is similar to comparing an OC'd gpu to a non OC'd gpu. Also, I would love some 512bit membus, even though it will likely do little for the 90% of gamers still chillin' on one 60hz 1080p monitor.


Spoiler: Warning: AMD VS NV FLAME!



[/SPOILER]

anyone see this? LOL, anyone who thinks mantle is going to increase performance by what 800% (4 7970s>4 titans) should be shot on sight/sterilized so they can never reproduce. I knew this would happen after Jacob & AMD_guy had that little LOL moment on twitter. In fact, 90% of twitter troll's should be sterilized.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOOK @ DAT DUST! Your dust bunnies had babies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguments driven by emotion are usually flawed. Also, let's not get hasty here, comparing the price of a used card w/ a brand new one is similar to comparing an OC'd gpu to a non OC'd gpu. Also, I would love some 512bit membus, even though it will likely do little for the 90% of gamers still chillin' on one 60hz 1080p monitor.


card is in perfect condition and came with an EK se titan block







still a great deal no matter how you look at it, used or not. Evga transferrable warranty still intact too lol.

i love when people talk about max OC vs max oc titan vs 290x in things such as firestrike or valley, when the most common and widely accepted scores are 1920x1080 but then when they get all flustered and angry they try to go " yeah well 512bit bus destroys titan ha i win" kinda funny and sad really.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOOK @ DAT DUST! Your dust bunnies had babies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguments driven by emotion are usually flawed. Also, let's not get hasty here, comparing the price of a used card w/ a brand new one is similar to comparing an OC'd gpu to a non OC'd gpu. Also, I would love some 512bit membus, even though it will likely do little for the 90% of gamers still chillin' on one 60hz 1080p monitor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: AMD VS NV FLAME!
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> anyone see this? LOL, anyone who thinks mantle is going to increase performance by what 800% (4 7970s>4 titans) should be shot on sight/sterilized so they can never reproduce. I knew this would happen after Jacob & AMD_guy had that little LOL moment on twitter. In fact, 90% of twitter troll's should be sterilized.[/QUOTE]
> 
> It's not my PSU! [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> It's not my PSU!













I feel many of these people in the AMD threads (im not posting, just observing) have upgrade priorities all out of whack. Why are you going to spend 2,000$ on three 290X when you only have one 60hz 1080p monitor? You might as well go buy 2 7850's.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. This is a seasonic PSU by the way.


0_o Wut....... did you put your Titan on 1.45v or something? a Seasonic psu of all brands left that mark on the DVD player. I'm still staring at the pic, just wow.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> card is in perfect condition and came with an EK se titan block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a great deal no matter how you look at it, used or not. Evga transferrable warranty still intact too lol.
> 
> i love when people talk about max OC vs max oc titan vs 290x in things such as firestrike or valley, when the most common and widely accepted scores are 1920x1080 but then when they get all flustered and angry they try to go " yeah well 512bit bus destroys titan ha i win" kinda funny and sad really.


512 bit bus might be useful on SSAA. Considering more and more games offer it, might be something to consider. But, at best, not gonna be big deal. Hmm? You guys thinks craigslist is a good idea for GPUs? I am getting seriously impatient right now. I had wait another damn week for the release of 290x
....


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 0_o Wut....... did you put your Titan on 1.45v or something? a Seasonic psu of all brands left that mark on the DVD player. I'm still staring at the pic, just wow.


It's not my PSU! This incident proves that even the best can fail sometimes...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel many of these people in the AMD threads (im not posting, just observing) have upgrade priorities all out of whack. Why are you going to spend 2,000$ on three 290X when you only have one 60hz 1080p monitor? You might as well go buy 2 7850's.


exactly lol

my friend bought a 780 classy when he was still running a 720p monitor, idk if it was 1650x720 or not but god it was small as all hell, he came over and saw my 3 2560x1440 monitors set up playing skyrim and he instantly got a x star 2560x1440 lol


----------



## Arm3nian




----------



## qiplayer

Nice you found the cause


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> card is in perfect condition and came with an EK se titan block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a great deal no matter how you look at it, used or not. Evga transferrable warranty still intact too lol.
> 
> i love when people talk about max OC vs max oc titan vs 290x in things such as firestrike or valley, when the most common and widely accepted scores are 1920x1080 but then when they get all flustered and angry they try to go " yeah well 512bit bus destroys titan ha i win" kinda funny and sad really.


The problem is that they automatically assume that bigger = better. It's always, 290X is better at higher resolutions because it has more bandwidth and rops. No one ever stops to think about the possibility that the thing might not even be able to take advantage of all that bandwidth. After all, the SPs have increased only 37.5%.

Anyways, I know I'm supposed to hope for the best when it comes to new GPUs but the hype machine and people buying into it have been so extreme this time around that I'm somewhat looking forward to people calling foul when comparisons on OCN happen and people clock their GK110s to the moon.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The problem is that they automatically assume that bigger = better. It's always, 290X is better at higher resolutions because it has more bandwidth and rops. No one ever stops to think about the possibility that the thing might not even be able to take advantage of all that bandwidth. After all, the SPs have increased only 37.5%.
> 
> Anyways, I know I'm supposed to hope for the best when it comes to new GPUs but the hype machine and people buying into it have been so extreme this time around that I'm somewhat looking forward to people calling foul when comparisons on OCN happen and people clock their GK110s to the moon.


agreed 100%

while i do want the 290x to do well in benchs, i wont hold back my laughter in the face of those adamantly defending it to its death without 100% confirmed results of the card if it gets butt pummeled by titans.


----------



## qiplayer

I told you I was feeling electricity when touching my case. So today I unplugged everything except the main connector to the motherboard(its hard due to a radiator), and it still was there, nothing is touching the motherboard from behind.. Apart screws and metal spacers.
Then I unplugged the psu, and it was much less but still there, unplugged the monitor... And no electricity anymore.
So a little of it is coming even from the monitors.

Im not kidding.

But with the psu attached it is considerably more.
Now it is possible that the screws to the motherboard bring electricity?

And if it was the watercooling? Water conducts and is connected to the pump to the waterblock and so on..

Cud you check on your pc if you have something similar? I connected a led to case-and ground. In the dark room it showed a weak light (checking with the tongue is much easyer sorry for this, you might build up a stronger relationship with your pc than what you ever thought :-x )

I just wonder if I'm not worrying for nothing.

And another question, for triple sli, whats the difference between a 600$ motherboard such the asrock extreme11 and a 200$ one as the asrock extreme4? Is there a gain in performance? Or in what one is better than another once you have 2x16 pci3 ports?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I told you I was feeling electricity when touching my case. So today I unplugged everything except the main connector to the motherboard(its hard due to a radiator), and it still was there, nothing is touching the motherboard from behind.. Apart screws and metal spacers.
> Then I unplugged the psu, and it was much less but still there, unplugged the monitor... And no electricity anymore.
> So a little of it is coming even from the monitors.
> 
> Im not kidding.
> 
> But with the psu attached it is considerably more.
> Now it is possible that the screws to the motherboard bring electricity?
> 
> And if it was the watercooling? Water conducts and is connected to the pump to the waterblock and so on..
> 
> Cud you check on your pc if you have something similar? I connected a led to case-and ground. In the dark room it showed a weak light (checking with the tongue is much easyer sorry for this, you might build up a stronger relationship with your pc than what you ever thought :-x )
> 
> I just wonder if I'm not worrying for nothing.


You powered a LED by hooking it up to your CASE? I would unplug that thing...


----------



## djriful

There is nothing wrong if the new card is faster than any Nvidia. But I hate when people are calling out 780/titan owner telling them wasted. Seriously, 780/titan has been reign for since Feb...

I find it really uncall.


----------



## szeged

they like to think themselves saints by not spending money on what they want, and then telling others how to spend their money.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they like to think themselves saints by not spending money on what they want, and then telling others how to spend their money.


Right, because price vs performance. Jeez, as I have said many times, if something is too expensive for you, it is not designed for you.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Right, because price vs performance. Jeez, as I have said many times, if something is too expensive for you, it is not designed for you.


exaclty, but how they see it is " its overpriced for me, its overpriced for everyone."

a pack of gum is overpriced for a little kid who has no money, but a pack up gum is nothing to someone with $5000 cash in hand

but all these people see is " rofl nice titan $1000 redteam#1 go amd"


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I told you I was feeling electricity when touching my case. So today I unplugged everything except the main connector to the motherboard(its hard due to a radiator), and it still was there, nothing is touching the motherboard from behind.. Apart screws and metal spacers.
> Then I unplugged the psu, and it was much less but still there, unplugged the monitor... And no electricity anymore.
> So a little of it is coming even from the monitors.
> 
> Im not kidding.
> 
> But with the psu attached it is considerably more.
> Now it is possible that the screws to the motherboard bring electricity?
> 
> And if it was the watercooling? Water conducts and is connected to the pump to the waterblock and so on..
> 
> Cud you check on your pc if you have something similar? I connected a led to case-and ground. In the dark room it showed a weak light (checking with the tongue is much easyer sorry for this, you might build up a stronger relationship with your pc than what you ever thought :-x )
> 
> I just wonder if I'm not worrying for nothing.
> 
> And another question, for triple sli, whats the difference between a 600$ motherboard such the asrock extreme11 and a 200$ one as the asrock extreme4? Is there a gain in performance? Or in what one is better than another once you have 2x16 pci3 ports?


Holy crap... just wth is leaking electricity...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> exaclty, but how they see it is " its overpriced for me, its overpriced for everyone."
> 
> a pack of gum is overpriced for a little kid who has no money, but a pack up gum is nothing to someone with $5000 cash in hand
> 
> but all these people see is " rofl nice titan $1000 redteam#1 go amd"


Still planning on getting a 290X with a WB?

if you are, want to work together with a max OC vs. max OC comparison / bench-off thread? That way I'll know I'd have at least one 290X user who's willing to bench.

I'm thinking a thread where all people with Titans, 780s, 290Xs and 290s post with their bench scores (either synthetics or games with canned benches) at 1440p (most likely) and then we make OCN branded graphs where each card is represented by the best score in the thread. And when a better score is posted the graph about the specific game or bench gets updated.


----------



## szeged

Yeah im gonna try to grab a 290x and EK block as soon as i can

would love to have an OCN bench off, better than the skewed results reviewers always get.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Still planning on getting a 290X with a WB?
> 
> if you are, want to work together with a max OC vs. max OC comparison / bench-off thread? That way I'll know I'd have at least one 290X user who's willing to bench.
> 
> I'm thinking a thread where all people with Titans, 780s, 290Xs and 290s post with their bench scores (either synthetics or games with canned benches) at 1440p (most likely) and then we make OCN branded graphs where each card is represented by the best score in the thread. And when a better score is posted the graph about the specific game or bench gets updated.


Nice idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I told you I was feeling electricity when touching my case. So today I unplugged everything except the main connector to the motherboard(its hard due to a radiator), and it still was there, nothing is touching the motherboard from behind.. Apart screws and metal spacers.
> Then I unplugged the psu, and it was much less but still there, unplugged the monitor... And no electricity anymore.
> So a little of it is coming even from the monitors.
> 
> Im not kidding.
> 
> But with the psu attached it is considerably more.
> Now it is possible that the screws to the motherboard bring electricity?
> 
> And if it was the watercooling? Water conducts and is connected to the pump to the waterblock and so on..
> 
> Cud you check on your pc if you have something similar? I connected a led to case-and ground. In the dark room it showed a weak light (checking with the tongue is much easyer sorry for this, you might build up a stronger relationship with your pc than what you ever thought :-x )
> 
> I just wonder if I'm not worrying for nothing.
> 
> And another question, for triple sli, whats the difference between a 600$ motherboard such the asrock extreme11 and a 200$ one as the asrock extreme4? Is there a gain in performance? Or in what one is better than another once you have 2x16 pci3 ports?


You shouldn't be leaking current from anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Still planning on getting a 290X with a WB?
> 
> if you are, want to work together with a max OC vs. max OC comparison / bench-off thread? That way I'll know I'd have at least one 290X user who's willing to bench.
> 
> I'm thinking a thread where all people with Titans, 780s, 290Xs and 290s post with their bench scores (either synthetics or games with canned benches) at 1440p (most likely) and then we make OCN branded graphs where each card is represented by the best score in the thread. And when a better score is posted the graph about the specific game or bench gets updated.


I should be getting a 290x also. haven't seen any WBs yet tho. Will a 7970 fit?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I should be getting a 290x also. haven't seen any WBs yet tho. Will a 7970 fit?


EK will be making one and releasing it on day 1 for the 290x


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> And another question, for triple sli, whats the difference between a 600$ motherboard such the asrock extreme11 and a 200$ one as the asrock extreme4? Is there a gain in performance? Or in what one is better than another once you have 2x16 pci3 ports?


Many factors come into play. But the main factors are (1) how the game/application uses the pci-e bandwidth to complete its tasks, (2) how many GPUs are used, (3), your resolution. With 3 Titans I would want as much PCI-E bandwidth as possible.


----------



## skupples

i'll believe 290x>titan when it starts taking over all the top OC slots on our competitive threads. If it beats it stock for stock, I won't be surprised, AMD is most likely pushing for that goal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> EK will be making one and releasing it on day 1 for the 290x


has this been confirmed?

QIplayer... That is 100% not kosher. Something is most definitely wrong. You should not be able to generate electricity like that through your grounding.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'll believe 290x>titan when it starts taking over all the top OC slots on our competitive threads. If it beats it stock for stock, I won't be surprised, AMD is most likely pushing for that goal.


I wont be surprised if it beats titan on stock bios and all the fanboys claim 100% victory while refuting all benchs of a titan on modded bios or 1.3v lol


----------



## X-oiL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'll believe 290x>titan when it starts taking over all the top OC slots on our competitive threads. If it beats it stock for stock, I won't be surprised, AMD is most likely pushing for that goal.
> has this been confirmed?
> 
> QIplayer... That is 100% not kosher. Something is most definitely wrong. You should not be able to generate electricity like that through your grounding.


Dunno if this is 100% confirmed but i'll link it anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If things go as planned they'll be available to purchase day of release of the R9-290X.
> 
> As far as the Classy is concerned it's mostly dependent on shipping services and them updating their websites. Should be very soon though!


Thread can be viewed HERE


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The problem is that they automatically assume that bigger = better. It's always, 290X is better at higher resolutions because it has more bandwidth and rops. No one ever stops to think about the possibility that the thing might not even be able to take advantage of all that bandwidth. After all, the SPs have increased only 37.5%.
> 
> Anyways, I know I'm supposed to hope for the best when it comes to new GPUs but the hype machine and people buying into it have been so extreme this time around that I'm somewhat looking forward to people calling foul when comparisons on OCN happen and people clock their GK110s to the moon.


one thing I learned quickly when starting to browse tech forums is to give up any meaningful discussion. I thought car forums were bad....some of the threads/posts I've read since the AMD event make me want to just give up on humanity

just shipped my RIVE off for RMA today - won't get there until Monday







(next fastest shipping option would have been friday for $15 more - probably wouldn't be touched until monday anyway)

now I just have my 3 Titans to stare at....guess I'll tinker with some cable management to tide me over


----------



## skupples

Ekwb rep is normally spot on. Like I have said before the us vs them debates are much more deep seeded than any single GPU. It pushes into the basic/fundamental education and view point of the people... After all Kevon bacon was not in foot loose.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I told you I was feeling electricity when touching my case. So today I unplugged everything except the main connector to the motherboard(its hard due to a radiator), and it still was there, nothing is touching the motherboard from behind.. Apart screws and metal spacers.
> Then I unplugged the psu, and it was much less but still there, unplugged the monitor... And no electricity anymore.
> So a little of it is coming even from the monitors.
> 
> Im not kidding.
> 
> But with the psu attached it is considerably more.
> Now it is possible that the screws to the motherboard bring electricity?
> 
> And if it was the watercooling? Water conducts and is connected to the pump to the waterblock and so on..
> 
> Cud you check on your pc if you have something similar? I connected a led to case-and ground. In the dark room it showed a weak light (checking with the tongue is much easyer sorry for this, you might build up a stronger relationship with your pc than what you ever thought :-x )
> 
> I just wonder if I'm not worrying for nothing.
> 
> And another question, for triple sli, whats the difference between a 600$ motherboard such the asrock extreme11 and a 200$ one as the asrock extreme4? Is there a gain in performance? Or in what one is better than another once you have 2x16 pci3 ports?


You should be worried as your case and or monitor are not properly grounded, and the floating ground is using you to discharge when you touch your pc !
It has to do with the circuitry inside the power supply. It always bleeds 110-115 v to the ground. If you have a grounded socket it's not a problem, but without grounding you get the a feeble electric shock when touching metal in the case or anywhere on the computer. The ground can jump from device to device. But, in this case, your problem may be the the psu grounding, monitor grounding or both, which would indicate a problem at the socket/extension cable etc.

If you felt electricity while the monitor was connected to the PC, it means neither your PC nor display has proper connection to ground.
Try any or all of the following:
1. Check the wall socket to make sure the ground is working
2. If you are using an extension from 3 pin to 2 pin for where you are, get rid of it and plug the monitor into the wall/surge protector with an adapter instead
3. Try a different power cable for psu and monitor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You should be worried as your case and or monitor are not properly grounded, and the floating ground is using you to discharge when you touch your pc !
> It has to do with the circuitry inside the power supply. It always bleeds 110-115 v to the ground. If you have a grounded socket it's not a problem, but without grounding you get the a feeble electric shock when touching metal in the case or anywhere on the computer. The ground can jump from device to device. But, in this case, your problem may be the the psu grounding, monitor grounding or both, which would indicate a problem at the socket/extension cable etc.
> 
> If you felt electricity while the monitor was connected to the PC, it means neither your PC nor display has proper connection to ground.
> Try any or all of the following:
> 1. Check the wall socket to make sure the ground is working
> 2. If you are using an extension from 3 pin to 2 pin for where you are, get rid of it and plug the monitor into the wall/surge protector with an adapter instead
> 3. Try a different power cable for psu and monitor


Good advice my Friend!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

One of these day's the lack of proper ground is going to fry something.


----------



## OccamRazor

Guess what, more "benches" leaked...














The 290x IS a hot chip (93C with a simple OC) and its going to take an exotic cooling solution to keep temps checked!
Not going to be much 24/7 OC on air i believe...








Take it with a pinch of salt!








(Not going to disclose my source)









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

obviously fake if titan is winning. Your source is Pconline?









wonder how quickly one of the AMD lurker's will post this else where...


----------



## exyia

still find it stupid they tested @ 1080P









but I still believe them. we'll see


----------



## latexyankee

Update on my psu conundrum from yesterday.

Picked up the supernova 1300w and all is well. Custom bios with max PT threshold yielding 1190mhz on air. I think this where I will stop seeing as its difficult to keep a stable overclock in SLI and the fact they are on air.

Speaking of that, top card pegs at 83-84c bottom sits at 77c. This is with an aggressive fan profile, top card fan hits 80-85% at these temps.

How is 84c going to fare? That's a little hotter than any of my dual card configs have ran but I'm feeding these all the juice they want.

Can't do water, this is my final system expense for at least 2 years.

Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Update on my psu conundrum from yesterday.
> 
> Picked up the supernova 1300w and all is well. Custom bios with max PT threshold yielding 1190mhz on air. I think this where I will stop seeing as its difficult to keep a stable overclock in SLI and the fact they are on air.
> 
> Speaking of that, top card pegs at 83-84c bottom sits at 77c. This is with an aggressive fan profile, top card fan hits 80-85% at these temps.
> 
> How is 84c going to fare? That's a little hotter than any of my dual card configs have ran but I'm feeding these all the juice they want.
> 
> Can't do water, this is my final system expense for at least 2 years.
> 
> Thanks.


84C while gaming?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Hmmmmmm....... Well I suppose it could be worse.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> one thing I learned quickly when starting to browse tech forums is to give up any meaningful discussion. I thought car forums were bad....some of the threads/posts I've read since the AMD event make me want to just give up on humanity
> 
> just shipped my RIVE off for RMA today - won't get there until Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (next fastest shipping option would have been friday for $15 more - probably wouldn't be touched until monday anyway)
> 
> now I just have my 3 Titans to stare at....guess I'll tinker with some cable management to tide me over


My first forum and where my nickname comes from is of martial arts, and there it's the same. you don't follow properly the style and our style is better and so on.......


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Update on my psu conundrum from yesterday.
> 
> Picked up the supernova 1300w and all is well. Custom bios with max PT threshold yielding 1190mhz on air. I think this where I will stop seeing as its difficult to keep a stable overclock in SLI and the fact they are on air.
> 
> Speaking of that, top card pegs at 83-84c bottom sits at 77c. This is with an aggressive fan profile, top card fan hits 80-85% at these temps.
> 
> How is 84c going to fare? That's a little hotter than any of my dual card configs have ran but I'm feeding these all the juice they want.
> 
> Can't do water, this is my final system expense for at least 2 years.
> 
> Thanks.


have you got an insurance?

jokes apart I think that is a bit hot. Cant you add a fan? maybe something that blows on the pcb.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You should be worried as your case and or monitor are not properly grounded, and the floating ground is using you to discharge when you touch your pc !
> It has to do with the circuitry inside the power supply. It always bleeds 110-115 v to the ground. If you have a grounded socket it's not a problem, but without grounding you get the a feeble electric shock when touching metal in the case or anywhere on the computer. The ground can jump from device to device. But, in this case, your problem may be the the psu grounding, monitor grounding or both, which would indicate a problem at the socket/extension cable etc.
> 
> If you felt electricity while the monitor was connected to the PC, it means neither your PC nor display has proper connection to ground.
> Try any or all of the following:
> 1. Check the wall socket to make sure the ground is working
> 2. If you are using an extension from 3 pin to 2 pin for where you are, get rid of it and plug the monitor into the wall/surge protector with an adapter instead
> 3. Try a different power cable for psu and monitor


thanks for the reply and your interest.
I must check the wall socket because I already changed psu and also connecting 1 monitor by itself the electrycity remains. Less but there.

I think I'm gonna change motherboard, IF I have to dismount everything Im gonna put in another motherboard. I think the asrock fatalty x79 professional.
Now Im experiencing bios crashes, I enter in the bios reload the same settings and it works, but at first startup it oft doesnt turn on the pc.
Other reason to change motherboard, I dont wanna be having problem because I choosed a cheap one (the one that was awayable in shop), the gigabyte X79 UD3, but it has 2 full pcie3 lanes, so I don't understand but I believe there are not other substantial things that can be in a motherboard that can change the performance of a triple sli. Or not? I believe the bottleneck is my cpu (3930k at 4,5ghz), or what do you think?

Thanks, I will close OT with this I hope.

cheers


----------



## latexyankee

I have 9 fans including one 240 that's blows on the gpu's from the side. The 84 was from running heaven for about 30 minutes. So gaming it will probably be a little lower as the games demand power.

However I expect these cards usage to be maxed out as I'm running 120 fps across 3 displays.

Not sure what I can do about the heat, every possibility of an extra fan exists, I bought 5 extra when I got the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I have 9 fans including one 240 that's blows on the gpu's from the side. The 84 was from running heaven for about 30 minutes. So gaming it will probably be a little lower as the games demand power.
> 
> However I expect these cards usage to be maxed out as I'm running 120 fps across 3 displays.
> 
> Not sure what I can do about the heat, every possibility of an extra fan exists, I bought 5 extra when I got the case.


valley for 30min with multidisplays??









I think you're good to game as is.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> thanks for the reply and your interest.
> I must check the wall socket because I already changed psu and also connecting 1 monitor by itself the electrycity remains. Less but there.
> 
> I think I'm gonna change motherboard, IF I have to dismount everything Im gonna put in another motherboard. I think the asrock fatalty x79 professional.
> Now Im experiencing bios crashes, I enter in the bios reload the same settings and it works, but at first startup it oft doesnt turn on the pc.
> Other reason to change motherboard, I dont wanna be having problem because I choosed a cheap one (the one that was awayable in shop), the gigabyte X79 UD3, but it has 2 full pcie3 lanes, so I don't understand but I believe there are not other substantial things that can be in a motherboard that can change the performance of a triple sli. Or not? I believe the bottleneck is my cpu (3930k at 4,5ghz), or what do you think?
> 
> Thanks, I will close OT with this I hope.
> 
> cheers


No problem.

The faulty grounding can also cause start up problems and bsod, as an FYI.
Keep us posted.


----------



## skupples

Like I said. The Us Vs. Them crap stems from the political brainwashing all of us have been subjected to since birth. I can almost guarantee that if you went through the AMD vs. NV threads, collected the correct information, you could draw a perfect conclusion of who supports what. That being said, i'm very close to breaking TOS, so yeah, i'll move on.









Like my generation, the brainwashing started w/ barney & sesame street.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I hate you, you hate me, let's get together and kill barney, with a great big gun we blew him through the floor, now there's no more purple dinosaur


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good advice my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> One of these day's the lack of proper ground is going to fry something.


I had a similar issue, and it turned out to be my keyboard connected to a power source with faulty ground. I went nuts looking for the source, switched out my psu, cables, etc, but it turned out to be as simple as getting a new surge protector bar...lol
No electric shocks since then. Lol


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> valley for 30min with multidisplays??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're good to game as is.


No it was the original heaven benchmark, I lost my valley when I installed windows 8, downloading now.

I know 84c is within official limits but it still bugs me, I've inly had one card reach 80 in my dual card setups and even then I raised an eyebrow.

77 and below is my sweetspot.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I hate heaven its a old and worthless benchmark even 4.0 with its Extreme 1600x900 . Valley however is a nice bench


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I hate heaven its a old and worthless benchmark even 4.0 with its Extreme 1600x900 . Valley however is a nice bench


I like the music though (not to say Valley's music is bad though)

but yeah Heaven just feels a little dated - seems too easy to run in general

also random side rant from my stupid ebay case:





*seriously guys, never sell on ebay. your titans are too expensive to go through what I did.*

feel free to buy though, the ebay system makes it so easy to scam the system









either keep your sales local or just keep the Titans! Enjoy having a card that completely shook up the market!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I like the music though (not to say Valley's music is bad though)
> 
> but yeah Heaven just feels a little dated - seems too easy to run in general
> 
> also random side rant from my stupid ebay case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *seriously guys, never sell on ebay. your titans are too expensive to go through what I did.*
> 
> feel free to buy though, the ebay system makes it so easy to scam the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either keep your sales local or just keep the Titans! Enjoy having a card that completely shook up the market!












I run a online store which i sell something on ebay but this week i got a call from a credit risk dude at paypal saying they were limiting my account until they receive information i sent the information right away. Its a week later and they have knackard my income..... any way Turn your phone sideways!!!!







And while your there

please could everyone post there bench results to my thread 4th down on my list of clubs/threads

Thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My experience is that Heaven is a good bit harder to run than Valley due to the tessellation...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I like the music though (not to say Valley's music is bad though)
> 
> but yeah Heaven just feels a little dated - seems too easy to run in general
> 
> also random side rant from my stupid ebay case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *seriously guys, never sell on ebay. your titans are too expensive to go through what I did.*
> 
> feel free to buy though, the ebay system makes it so easy to scam the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either keep your sales local or just keep the Titans! Enjoy having a card that completely shook up the market!


Bro, those headphones are obviously broken.

Have you made sure those are the REAL headphones you sent? Not a different, counterfeit pair?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I like the music though (not to say Valley's music is bad though)
> 
> but yeah Heaven just feels a little dated - seems too easy to run in general
> 
> also random side rant from my stupid ebay case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *seriously guys, never sell on ebay. your titans are too expensive to go through what I did.*
> 
> feel free to buy though, the ebay system makes it so easy to scam the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either keep your sales local or just keep the Titans! Enjoy having a card that completely shook up the market!


i know that ebay "idiot scammer" feel

guy that bought one of my 8350s said it had bent pins and wanted a full refund, he wanted me to refund him before he shipped it back rofl, i told him hell no and to send me pics of the bent pins. He stopped responding and dropped the case. Probably didnt want to actually bend the pins to get his refund.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, szeged, you have some bad Ebay luck. I have to be honest and say that I've never actually had a single issue on Ebay myself, though my feedback is only like 15 or so...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got some extra cooling power in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered this to cool my 4930k in it's own loop [the 3x140]


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got some extra cooling power in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered this to cool my 4930k in it's own loop [the 3x140]
> 
> 
> 
> The 1x140 keeps my Titan at 40 and under....
Click to expand...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What happened to Karlitos?


If you search up his name on the search bar of the forums, you will know why.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i know that ebay "idiot scammer" feel
> 
> guy that bought one of my 8350s said it had bent pins and wanted a full refund, he wanted me to refund him before he shipped it back rofl, i told him hell no and to send me pics of the bent pins. He stopped responding and dropped the case. Probably didnt want to actually bend the pins to get his refund.


you posted that already in this thread, I remember reading it friend







but at least you won. man when I called ebay to dispute the case, they didn't even bother to ask for my evidence.....seriously.....so whoever says what last is just deemed true ebay? great policy

all I have left is a PSU (which people keep wanting to lowball me another 10 dollars when it's already 50% off retail...***) and an h80i - then I never use this stupid site again. Hopefully I get lucky while spamming CL the next few days. Don't have much to do while waiting on my motherboard rma


----------



## Ftimster

Very nice rad


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> you posted that already in this thread, I remember reading it friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at least you won. man when I called ebay to dispute the case, they didn't even bother to ask for my evidence.....seriously.....so whoever says what last is just deemed true ebay? great policy
> 
> all I have left is a PSU (which people keep wanting to lowball me another 10 dollars when it's already 50% off retail...***) and an h80i - then I never use this stupid site again. Hopefully I get lucky while spamming CL the next few days. Don't have much to do while waiting on my motherboard rma


So I guess ebay sucks for sellers...


----------



## szeged

ebay is the worst for sellers, buyers get protection every time even if they are the ones that broke the item. Its ridiculous.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> you posted that already in this thread, I remember reading it friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at least you won. man when I called ebay to dispute the case, they didn't even bother to ask for my evidence.....seriously.....so whoever says what last is just deemed true ebay? great policy
> 
> all I have left is a PSU (which people keep wanting to lowball me another 10 dollars when it's already 50% off retail...***) and an h80i - then I never use this stupid site again. Hopefully I get lucky while spamming CL the next few days. Don't have much to do while waiting on my motherboard rma


Never accept a cashier's check from anyone on craigslist.


----------



## szeged

i trust people on craigslist less than i do ebay lol


----------



## Alatar

If I need to sell stuff I use the local forums and auction sites. People will come and pick up stuff in person...

Only using ebay to buy cheap chinese stuff and to import cheap old GPUs


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> So I guess ebay sucks for sellers...


It does big time.

Sold two brand new and un-used R7970 Lightnings but the boxes had been opened (by the shop when they refused to accept them back and give me a refund), cards were still sealed. Because the item was classified as 'brand new', even though in the listings description it stated they had been opened and were un-used and the buyer knew exactly what he was buying. He was a filthy human being and abused the system on purpose and got eBay to take $400 off me for them being used. Off of the already cheap price. The snake in the end pretty much got two brand new GPUs for less than the price of one until I tracked him down and tried to take him to court. He gave the cards back pretty quickly then but unfortunately then I had used cards and had to sell them as used. Thankfully a mate bought them.

Had some terrible luck with eBay but I've learnt all the loop holes and ways to abuse it now because I've been burnt so many times. I just list everything as used now and be very careful with descriptions.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Next On shopping list is a CPU Block, my Titans will be swimming soon!


----------



## Alatar




----------



## GraveDigger7878

Yeah all my craiglist deals happen in person, and I always bring my "backup" and a friend who also brings his "backup"


----------



## szeged

well you are in detroit, i hope your backup is the US army lol.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

LOL! I would be lying if I said I never ran into any trouble. I have had a few close calls, but good thing you don't have to obey speed limits in the city.


----------



## szeged

the worst you get in tallahasse are a bunch of stupid college kids who try to scam you and think scrawny nerds in numbers > hard working construction workers who spend every day fighting with each other lol.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Those nerds think they are clever until a workin man shows them his brawn! BTW I have driven threw Tallanastie before


----------



## szeged

haha







did you enjoy the heat and humidity?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I don't understand how yall deal with it, I mean in Michigan we will have 100% humidity but it won't get to hot. Florida its like 100f +100% humidity. And I think 90% of the worlds insect population is in Florida. I had to clean my windscreen at every gas station, and every stop inbetween.


----------



## szeged

that sounds about 100% accurate lol

go outside, better bring your rain coat cuz the humidity is waiting for you.

better get a rain coat with breathing room because its gonna be 105F

better get your bug spray because theres bug species living here that scientists would drool over the thought of discovering.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> LOL! I would be lying if I said I never ran into any trouble. I have had a few close calls, but good thing you don't have to obey speed limits in the city.


I spent two years living in Brightmoor.... Do I need to say any more?







or







Are your only choices, police lol @ you when you call them. Unless you live in livonia, or the like. My neighbor use to cut his lawn with an M-16 on his back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I don't understand how yall deal with it, I mean in Michigan we will have 100% humidity but it won't get to hot. Florida its like 100f +100% humidity. And I think 90% of the worlds insect population is in Florida. I had to clean my windscreen at every gas station, and every stop inbetween.


We have had the coolest summer in decades, I think we have only breached 100F two or three times this year. Guess it's all that global warmin'.







I bet the bi-annual earth, moon, sun alignment tides are being reported as the end of the world for Miami in certain places.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Those nerds think they are clever until a workin man shows them his brawn! BTW I have driven threw Tallanastie before


We call it "The hill" down in these here parts.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Yeah all my craiglist deals happen in person, and I always bring my "backup" and a friend who also brings his "backup"


I've never bothered with "backup". Not really needed.

Only unexpected thing I've had happen was when I went and picked up a couple of i7s that had been pre-tested for OCing potential. Went ahead and knocked on the door of the guy I bought them from and found out that he was a she instead lmao. Haven't seen a girl who has binned CPUs since then


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I've never bothered with "backup". Not really needed.
> 
> Only unexpected thing I've had happen was when I went and picked up a couple of i7s that had been pre-tested for OCing potential. Went ahead and knocked on the door of the guy I bought them from and found out that he was a she instead lmao. Haven't seen a girl who has binned CPUs since then


you got it better off than most guys

go to meet a girl

surprise weiner


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I spent two years living in Brightmoor.... Do I need to say any more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your only choices, police lol @ you when you call them. Unless you live in livonia, or the like. My neighbor use to cut his lawn with an M-16 on his back.


Brightmoor... Nope, no need to say anything more. Lol BLIGHTmoor is 4 square miles of post Apocalypse.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Brightmoor... Nope, no need to say anything more. Lol BLIGHTmoor is 4 square miles of post Apocalypse.


I'm actually loling right now. That's about the best description of Brightmoor I have ever heard. The police may as well be the biggest gangsters in town. Then you go 5 mins down the road, and hit the lakers'.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm actually loling right now. That's about the best description of Brightmoor I have ever heard. The police may as well be the biggest gangsters in town. Then you go 5 mins down the road, and hit the lakers'.


You got that right. It is so hard to explain to people how it really is.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> You got that right. It is so hard to explain to people how it really is.


and who's fault it is. What's the saying? "falls on deaf ears"


----------



## dealio

turns out 290X and 780 are tied @ 4K ultra settings (bioshock) http://www.overclock.net/t/1434955/anandtech-amd-radeon-r9-290x-performance-preview-bioshock-infinite

epeen still boings


----------



## szeged

yeah apparently they tied at max settings, but the 290x comes in 14% faster at medium settings

inc all the people claiming the 512bit bus would carry the 290x to a surefire win at 4k now claiming "290x wins easy if you turn the settings down"


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> turns out 290X and 780 are tied @ 4K ultra settings (bioshock) http://www.overclock.net/t/1434955/anandtech-amd-radeon-r9-290x-performance-preview-bioshock-infinite
> 
> epeen still boings


Nice.. But was hoping that it was about the same and maybe a price drop.


----------



## Alatar

600 series vs. 7000 series: "overclocking potential is all that matters"

Hawaii vs. GK110: "overclocking doesn't count"


----------



## szeged

pretty much lol

"7970 stomps the 680 when we overclock"

" 290x will beat titan on stock bios and stock volts, no overclocking allowed, overclocking is too hard and flashing a bios breaks your card instantly"


----------



## Gabrielzm

The original link:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7424/amd-radeon-r9-290x-performance-preview-bioshock-infinite


----------



## skupples

yawn... looking like I may owe some people 100$

ohhh the flame that will ensue... this thing better only cost 550$


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yawn... looking like I may owe some people 100$


----------



## skupples

Looks like Alatar is not allowed to speak anywhere but here... You are a patient man, my friend.


----------



## skyn3t

lol and 780 /Titan thread turn out now the AMD trash now? lol

OMG lucky me that i don't have the magic buttom that Alatar has lol or i was going to clean this thread up and down


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Do you need the EK Backplate for the EK blocks for the TItan? could I possible use the EVGA backplates instead cuz I think they look better


----------



## khemist

Has anyone had a problem screwing in the two screws on the backplate the go in the side opposite the other four?, i can't get them screwed in at all.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Has anyone had a problem screwing in the two screws on the backplate the go in the side opposite the other four?, i can't get them screwed in at all.


The back plate screws have different sizes, are you sure you´re not using the other ones?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Has anyone had a problem screwing in the two screws on the backplate the go in the side opposite the other four?, i can't get them screwed in at all.


Make sure you haven't had a thermal pad move out of place, thus causing a bend in the plate/PCB to mount.(I have done this to my self before).. Or what Ed said...


----------



## khemist

I'm sure i'm using the right screws (the two phillips head ones) , will have to have a look again tomorrow.


----------



## skupples

NOOO my leg fan broke.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that sounds about 100% accurate lol
> 
> go outside, better bring your rain coat cuz the humidity is waiting for you.
> 
> better get a rain coat with breathing room because its gonna be 105F
> 
> better get your bug spray because theres bug species living here that scientists would drool over the thought of discovering.


I grabbed X-plane last night
I flew from Miami to Tallahassee and even the virtual plane got bugs on the screen


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> NOOO my leg fan broke.


Good! now you can get something like this:



I bet your legs will be very cool!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good! now you can get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your legs will be very cool!


No i use that in my Dream Machine


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I grabbed X-plane last night
> I flew from Miami to Tallahassee and even the virtual plane got bugs on the screen


X-Plane is very good as is FSX. The amazing amount of add-ons and upgrades you can buy for them is incredible. Try flying in FSX with a PMDG 737 and Ultimate Terrain X and watch even two Titans cry (as well as yourself because its so beautiful)!

Btw, my brand new 3960X has shipped from Intel! Soon I'll have a 4930K and a 3960X to play around with!









EDIT - To be fair, I'm not sure FSX even supports SLI so whatever...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good! now you can get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your legs will be very cool!


LOL... My power bill has already breached 300$, and the cycle is only 1/2 way through.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> X-Plane is very good as is FSX. The amazing amount of add-ons and upgrades you can buy for them is incredible. Try flying in FSX with a PMDG 737 and Ultimate Terrain X and watch even two Titans cry (as well as yourself because its so beautiful)!
> 
> Btw, my brand new 3960X has shipped from Intel! Soon I'll have a 4930K and a 3960X to play around with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - To be fair, I'm not sure FSX even supports SLI so whatever...


Thanks I was looking for something to test my rigs. As I have my Dream Machine back with the 3 660ti's SLI and its interesting running 3Dmark against my titan build but the long and short of it is great setup CPU lets it down. But on the titan build. great cpu needs another titan in there.

Anyway i'll grab PMDG 737 and Ultimate Terrain X


----------



## Burke888

Hey guys I know this has been brought up before in other threads, but I wanted to hear it from actual Titan owners. At this point in time, do you think it would be a wise move to go SLI Titans?
Right now I have two EVGA GTX 680s (2GB) versions in SLI. I game at 1440p on a Samsung monitor and have a 2600k i7 at 4.4Ghz. Obviously I can't run Metro very well at Native res nor the BF4 beta.
I'm wondering if it would be worth it now to jump onto the Titan bandwagon and go SLI Titan's, or just wait it out until the May timeframe when the new Nvidia cards would presumably be coming out?

Thanks guys I really appreciate your input!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Hey guys I know this has been brought up before in other threads, but I wanted to hear it from actual Titan owners. At this point in time, do you think it would be a wise move to go SLI Titans?
> Right now I have two EVGA GTX 680s (2GB) versions in SLI. I game at 1440p on a Samsung monitor and have a 2600k i7 at 4.4Ghz. Obviously I can't run Metro very well at Native res nor the BF4 beta.
> I'm wondering if it would be worth it now to jump onto the Titan bandwagon and go SLI Titan's, or just wait it out until the May timeframe when the new Nvidia cards would presumably be coming out?
> 
> Thanks guys I really appreciate your input!


I would only acquire titans @ this point if you can get them at a good price... you are better off getting SLI 780's for a single monitor solution like that.... With that being said, unless you are set on sticking with NV, amd is about to push out 290x which will most likely be equal to, or faster than 780 @ a slightly lower price.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> X-Plane is very good as is FSX. The amazing amount of add-ons and upgrades you can buy for them is incredible. Try flying in FSX with a PMDG 737 and Ultimate Terrain X and watch even two Titans cry (as well as yourself because its so beautiful)!
> 
> Btw, my brand new 3960X has shipped from Intel! Soon I'll have a 4930K and a 3960X to play around with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - To be fair, I'm not sure FSX even supports SLI so whatever...


Pretty sure flight game are super taxing on CPUs.


----------



## marc0053

Quick psu question for benching with a titan.
Would there be an advantage for benching using a Corsair 1200AX over a HX1050 PSU other than the fact of having higher wattage capacity?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

With a single Titan? I wouldn't think so...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I have a bit of a dilemma. 2 PC's 1 with 3 660Ti's and one with a titan in it. I'm sorting out my room and have my 3 monitors back. Now i want 1 pc to run on 3 monitors (5760x1080p) and 1 PC to run on the plasma at 1080p which PC do i put where.


----------



## skupples

We got owned!!!


----------



## Alatar

If that wasn't sarcasm, no we didn't.

AMD chosen settings at the very least
4K resolution
290X with the boost bios against a completely ref. 780.

Saying it again, once OCNers OC these things you'l get 290X~780 at the normal 1440p resolutions.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If that wasn't sarcasm, no we didn't.
> 
> AMD chosen settings at the very least
> 4K resolution
> 290X with the boost bios against a completely ref. 780.
> 
> Saying it again, once OCNers OC these things you'l get 290X~780 at the normal 1440p resolutions.


You Tell him Alatar.


----------



## skyn3t

This is a mediocre bench site.

edited : is not the 290x to compete with Titan? what was there about ? 780 there. hell no.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If that wasn't sarcasm, no we didn't.
> 
> AMD chosen settings at the very least
> 4K resolution
> 290X with the boost bios against a completely ref. 780.
> 
> Saying it again, once OCNers OC these things you'l get 290X~780 at the normal 1440p resolutions.


Was slightly a joke... If these numbers ring true than the 290x would be 20% faster then ref titan as well... EVEN THE REVIEW SAYS "GRAIN OF SALT. AMD PROVIDED" If 290x has dual bios, shouldn't it be compared to a dual bios 780? Or should it only be compared to something in it's price range? They keep focusing on ref 780 so much that me think's we already know the price point. The main thing the benches are telling us is what they would like to sell it for...

in slightly off topic new's, the soul of my build has arrived!
























I just found out I forgot to update my shipping address, so my CPU is being shipped to the beach apartment we were renting. Guess i'm going to have to take a little trip to go pick it up...


----------



## exyia

I'm still amazed any site still uses Skyrim as a becnhmark - it's obviously not modded because there's no standard and vanilla is such a joke of a console port even when it was new

but even so, I'm not too bothered by those results. all the AMD fanboys will look at the bar length instead of the actual fps - some of them are so close it could probably swing the other way on another setup anyway


----------



## skupples

no way bro, it's well over 20%, which means 290X>anything NV has in any situation, @ any point, for the rest of time. duh.


----------



## exyia

not enough caps


----------



## szeged

switching out xspc cpu block to EK supremacy...tilt case back just slightly to get to a fitting thats loose.....water comes rushing out of top rad all over motherboard...2 shop fans blowing on motherboard for next few hours while i watch spartacus and browse OCN on my 8350 rig

zzzzzzz

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY must nothing go right the first time.


----------



## Phishy714

My babies are finally swimming!





Going to bench later tonight!


----------



## szeged

very nice looking rig









careful if youre benching with 1.3v+ on hydro coppers, they like to let the vrms get nice and toasty lol.


----------



## Phishy714

What are safe temps for the VRM's btw?

Also - is Afterburner the best way to monitor their temps?


----------



## szeged

the vrms on titan are designed to handle 85c i believe, dont quote me on that though.

I use precision X/afterburner to monitor the core gpu temps, but you need some other temp reader to monitor the vrm temps since afterburner/gpuz/precisionx dont pick those up.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If that wasn't sarcasm, no we didn't.
> 
> AMD chosen settings at the very least
> 4K resolution
> 290X with the boost bios against a completely ref. 780.
> 
> Saying it again, once OCNers OC these things you'l get 290X~780 at the normal 1440p resolutions.


I have said it many times comparing an overclocked card to a non-overclocked is pointless and quite desperate. 290X with what they call *snigger* UBER-mode is an OVERCLOCKED STATE. I will await stock non-overclocked benchmarks when the card is actually (Finally) released.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I have said it many times comparing an overclocked card to a non-overclocked is pointless and quite desperate. 290X with what they call *snigger* UBER-mode is an OVERCLOCKED STATE. I will await stock non-overclocked benchmarks when the card is actually (Finally) released.


dont let the 290x diehards find out though, as far as theyre concerned, only the 290x can be overclocked while the titan is locked at stock clocks forever lol


----------



## Testier

How the hell do you guys gets cheap used cards? I cannot eBay because of the new import duty thing?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> How the hell do you guys gets cheap used cards? I cannot eBay because of the new import duty thing?


places like evga or overclock marketplace are where i get mine.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dont let the 290x diehards find out though, as far as theyre concerned, only the 290x can be overclocked while the titan is locked at stock clocks forever lol


It would appear so, If I told a 290x diehard that I run at 1241 on the core and dont go over 80c on air never mind the memory they would die of shock. Can't wait to put his under water


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> What are safe temps for the VRM's btw?
> 
> Also - is Afterburner the best way to monitor their temps?


I haven't seen a GPU w/ built in VRM monitoring since my 480's, so I would guess 580's had it too... I don't remember my gk104's having it though.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> places like evga or overclock marketplace are where i get mine.


How often do they pop up on OCN?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> How often do they pop up on OCN?


i havent checked OCN in a while for titans, but i remember seeing one pop up every couple weeks or so when i used to check.


----------



## Jpmboy

In case you do not get these notices.... Note the competitor from Canada.

_"Hello jpmboy!

Tomorrow and the day after, October 18 and 19, are two of the most important days for overclocking this year, as sixteen overclockers from around the globe are competing for the title of MOA 2013 World Champion. This year there are two competitions: the MOA Classic Battle, and MOA Freestyle. The overclockers compete for USD $26,000 in cash prizes, the highest ever for an overclocking competition! The first USD $6,000 is reserved for the Classic Battle. The other USD $20,000 is part of the Freestyle section, provided by MSI and Corsair.

The participants are: Cyclone (Ukraine), *FtW (Canada),* Giorgioprimo (Italy), Gnidaol (Brazil), Gyrock (Japan), JJJC (Australia), Lucky_n00b (Indonesia), Mikecdm (USA), Oc_windforce (South Korea), Rbuass (Brazil), Smoke (Russia), SniperOZ (Australia), T0lsty (Ukraine), Vivi (South Africa), Xtreme Addict (Poland), and Zzolio (Denmark).

Together with our friends at Overclocking-TV, we will bring you the latest information, coverage, and results during the competition. To keep you updated we provide a live scoreboard, detailed info on incoming results, and a live stream video feed with live commentary and chat provided by OCTV. You can follow the event via our two competition pages."_

Is that who I think it is? If yes.... Go get 'em FtW !!!


----------



## abirli

using svl7 bios 3930k @4.7 2 evga titans @ 1176/6450 got me into the top 20!

18th overall


----------



## Swolern

So the new GPU is the 780ti. Hmm I wonder the spec.......

And wow G-sync is revolutionary!!!! Far bigger for gaming than any new GPU IMO. Stutter & tearing have been a thorn in my side for sooooo long!!!! So excited for this!!!!!


----------



## Alatar

780Ti is either a 2688 core part or a 2880 core part most likely.

And the best part obviously is that it's gonna get custom boards...


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So the new GPU is the 780ti. Hmm I wonder the spec.......
> 
> And wow G-sync is revolutionary!!!! Far bigger for gaming than any new GPU IMO. Stutter & tearing have been a thorn in my side for sooooo long!!!! So excited for this!!!!!


Probably even closer to the Titan, Can't see them toppling the Titan.


----------



## malpais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Probably even closer to the Titan, Can't see them toppling the Titan.


It might, but it probably won't have the FP64 functionality that Titan does. The 780 Ti will probably be better for gaming but Titan will have that moonlighting as a supercomputer GPU thing going on.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Probably even closer to the Titan, Can't see them toppling the Titan.


In the conference he did state it was the 780ti is the "best GPU ever made". Does that mean fastest? Maybe.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> In the conference he did state it was the 780ti is the "best GPU ever made". Does that mean fastest? Maybe.


Possibly just a Titan with computing crippled, but maybe the same amount of memory.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

780ti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol I just got my second Titan! I got it for a steal of a price tho


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So the new GPU is the 780ti. Hmm I wonder the spec.......
> 
> And wow G-sync is revolutionary!!!! Far bigger for gaming than any new GPU IMO. Stutter & tearing have been a thorn in my side for sooooo long!!!! So excited for this!!!!!


I thought G-sync was a qaudro thing? Give us lazyies/on cellphones a link!

edit: ohhh I see, i'm glad I have been holding off on new monitors... Looks like i'll continue to hold off until this hits. Now all we need is a 144hz 1440p G-sync panel for ~300 each, with zero image blur.


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought G-sync was a qaudro thing? Give us lazyies/on cellphones a link!


http://wccftech.com/nvidia-g-sync-technology-unveiled-lag-stutter-tearing-pc-gamers/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought G-sync was a qaudro thing? Give us lazyies/on cellphones a link!


Here you go Skupp!









http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidia-g-sync-revolutionary-ultra-smooth-stutter-free-gaming


----------



## skupples

thx folks! LOL... I didn't update my shipping address, so my cpu is chillin' @ the beach apartment, i better go rescue it before they return to sender.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-g-sync-technology-unveiled-lag-stutter-tearing-pc-gamers/


zero rep be gone! +1 780TI, = 99% of a titan? hrmm.... Wonder how much it will be...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> thx folks! LOL... I didn't update my shipping address, so my cpu is chillin' @ the beach apartment, i better go rescue it before they return to sender.
> zero rep be gone! +1 780TI, = 99% of a titan? hrmm.... Wonder how much it will be...


What cpu did you get?


----------



## djriful

780/780Ti/TITAN they look like margin error on benchmarks.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The back plate screws have different sizes, are you sure you´re not using the other ones?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you haven't had a thermal pad move out of place, thus causing a bend in the plate/PCB to mount.(I have done this to my self before).. Or what Ed said...


Had a look and there is nothing for the two screws to screw into, the two standoffs on the backplate are not threaded.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Had a look and there is nothing for the two screws to screw into, the two standoffs on the backplate are not threaded.


That´s strange, you got 6 screws which ones don´t screw? (sorry for the pun,







) can you post some pics?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-g-sync-technology-unveiled-lag-stutter-tearing-pc-gamers/


Looks like overlord tempest monitors at 1440 @120hz may support G-sync








http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/NVIDIA-Introduces-G-SYNC-Technology-for-Gaming-Monitors-Tears-Stutters-Lag-Become-Artifacts-of-th-a41.aspx


----------



## khemist

It's the two on the left hand side.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the two on the left hand side.


OK, possible noob question... Are you putting it on the right way? I have one of my blocks & back plates & titans in front of me... Let's figure this out...

(lol, all the AMD thread's went dead in an instant after G-Sync & 780TI announcement....





















)


----------



## khemist

Yeah, it's meant to go in the opposite side from the other four, either way you put it in there is no thread.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Yeah, it's meant to go in the opposite side from the other four, either way you put it in there is no thread.


Are you trying to mount it to a full coverage block? Or a shorty?

by the "two on the left"

do you mean these?


----------



## khemist

Yeah it's the shorter one, not the SE.


----------



## h2spartan

Guys what's a very good thermal compound to use on the Titan? Is IC Diamond recommended?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Yeah it's the shorter one, not the SE.


That's probably why it has nothing to screw into... The screw's go through the PCB and mount into the block... If it's a shorty block, then it has nothing to screw into. In theory at least... you could probably find small nut's(would require a thin plastic washer) if you really want it locked down...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Guys what's a very good thermal compound to use on the Titan? Is IC Diamond recommended?


I use CoolLab's Ultra between my Dye & waterblock's.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's probably why it has nothing to screw into... The screw's go through the PCB and mount into the block... If it's a shorty block, then it has nothing to screw into. In theory at least... you could probably find small nut's(would require a thin plastic washer) if you really want it locked down...


Yeah, it's a bit annoying having those screw holes empty, doesn't look clean.


----------



## Creator

I think the 780Ti will be a full GK110. Early leaks show the 290X trading blows with Titan, so it doesn't make sense to release something slower than Titan.

K6000 = 2800SPs 12GB VRAM with compute with ECC
Titan Ultra = 2880SPs 6GB VRAM with compute no ECC (Titan discontinued)
GTX 780Ti = 2880SPs 3GB VRAM no compute


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Dammit now im getting buyers remorse on my titan again. I hope the 780ti isnt just a titan rebadged


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I use CoolLab's Ultra between my Dye & waterblock's.


Thanks! I don't know much about them but I'll check them out! Are there compounds I would want to stay away from risk it might damage my gpu?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think the 780Ti will be a full GK110. Early leaks show the 290X trading blows with Titan, so it doesn't make sense to release something slower than Titan.
> 
> K6000 = 2800SPs 12GB VRAM with compute with ECC
> Titan Ultra = 2880SPs 6GB VRAM with compute no ECC (Titan discontinued)
> GTX 780Ti = 2880SPs 3GB VRAM no compute


Titan Ultra doesn't exist. Articles from the conference speculate this will replace the 780's price point.... So, a custom PCB titan w/ 4 gigs of vram(not mathematically possible w/o different vram) 3gb & no compute? I really don't think Nvidia is going to put out a fully unlocked GK110 w/ a price tag of 750$... Iv'e been wrong before though.









I don't think it will retain the 6gigs of vram, just from an overclocking stand point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks! I don't know much about them but I'll check them out! Are there compounds I would want to stay away from risk it might damage my gpu?


Not that I can think of off the top of my head... IC diamond would work really well too... CLU is like the consistency of mercury.


----------



## Creator

4GB would be odd on a 384-bit interface. Unless Nvidia releases a 512-bit, 4GB VRAM, 64ROP, 3072SP monster (exactly twice the GTX 680). Who knows what "super secret" means?









Then I'd be like, "Uh, my Titan is getting RMA'd one day."


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In case you do not get these notices.... Note the competitor from Canada.
> 
> _"Hello jpmboy!
> 
> Tomorrow and the day after, October 18 and 19, are two of the most important days for overclocking this year, as sixteen overclockers from around the globe are competing for the title of MOA 2013 World Champion. This year there are two competitions: the MOA Classic Battle, and MOA Freestyle. The overclockers compete for USD $26,000 in cash prizes, the highest ever for an overclocking competition! The first USD $6,000 is reserved for the Classic Battle. The other USD $20,000 is part of the Freestyle section, provided by MSI and Corsair.
> 
> The participants are: Cyclone (Ukraine), *FtW (Canada),* Giorgioprimo (Italy), Gnidaol (Brazil), Gyrock (Japan), JJJC (Australia), Lucky_n00b (Indonesia), Mikecdm (USA), Oc_windforce (South Korea), Rbuass (Brazil), Smoke (Russia), SniperOZ (Australia), T0lsty (Ukraine), Vivi (South Africa), Xtreme Addict (Poland), and Zzolio (Denmark).
> 
> Together with our friends at Overclocking-TV, we will bring you the latest information, coverage, and results during the competition. To keep you updated we provide a live scoreboard, detailed info on incoming results, and a live stream video feed with live commentary and chat provided by OCTV. You can follow the event via our two competition pages."_
> 
> Is that who I think it is? If yes.... Go get 'em FtW !!!


I talk been close following this MOA and in thelast few weeks a lot talk with FtW about it, so tonight will be another grand MSI MOA, keep your eyes on this event.

MOA freestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 780Ti is either a 2688 core part or a 2880 core part most likely.
> 
> And the best part obviously is that it's gonna get custom boards...


hope this happen and they can come out with something to surprise us again, I'm not going to repeat buyer's remorse cuz this is the worse thing top say when you take the action in buying or doing something and regret it later on. ( not my style )

Edited: Now how the GPU other going to be 750/760/780/Classy/780Ti/Titan?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 780/780Ti/TITAN they look like margin error on benchmarks.


can you explain it a bit more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK, possible noob question... Are you putting it on the right way? I have one of my blocks & back plates & titans in front of me... Let's figure this out...
> 
> (lol, all the AMD thread's went dead in an instant after G-Sync & 780TI announcement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


indeed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 4GB would be odd on a 384-bit interface. Unless Nvidia releases a 512-bit, 4GB VRAM, 64ROP, 3072SP monster (exactly twice the GTX 680). Who knows what "super secret" means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'd be like, "Uh, my Titan is getting RMA'd one day."


truth, forgot a bout the math side of things... lol... That being said, it's still not going to be enough to get me to come off my tri-titan any time soon... Unless I find some one willing to pay enough for each blocked unit that it would end up being an equal trade in, plus how long till these bad boy's get water blocks, you know!? Meh, way too much effort for things we can already achieve w/ unlocked voltages & skynet bios'. on top of all that, watch it not have NCP2406 or w/e its called.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> truth, forgot a bout the math side of things... lol... That being said, it's still not going to be enough to get me to come off my tri-titan any time soon... Unless I find some one willing to pay enough for each blocked unit that it would end up being an equal trade in, plus how long till these bad boy's get water blocks, you know!? Meh, way too much effort for things we can already achieve w/ unlocked voltages & skynet bios'. on top of all that, watch it not have NCP2406 or w/e its called.


craigslist randoms have made some amusing offers for my 3rd Titan so far (though I'm leaning towards keeping it now since I'm past the return date on the PSU). First was $600, next was a trade for a surface pro


----------



## skupples

LOL... Either way I would wait to find out what the 780Ti is actually made of, that would stabilize the asking prices most likely.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 780Ti is either a 2688 core part or a 2880 core part most likely.
> 
> And the best part obviously is that it's gonna get custom boards...


How long you think it is gonna take it to get custom PCBs?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I talk been close following this MOA and in thelast few weeks a lot talk with FtW about it, so tonight will be another grand MSI MOA, keep your eyes on this event.
> 
> MOA freestyle
> hope this happen and they can come out with something to surprise us again, I'm not going to repeat buyer's remorse cuz this is the worse thing top say when you take the action in buying or doing something and regret it later on. ( not my style )
> 
> Edited: Now how the GPU other going to be 750/760/780/Classy/780Ti/Titan?
> *can you explain it a bit more.*
> indeed


I meant the score will be 5-7% differences between those 3 cards, only the price can justify which is the best bang for the buck.

Call 780Ti "newer tech"in this case, TITAN been reign king since Feb. TITAN will be replaced one day sooner or later doesn't matter how much you feel remorse, the only time you will feel remorse is if you did buy a TITAN and 780Ti being faster. Well it was your call.

From what I see, Nvidia is trying to hiccup AMD sales. Since AMD is huge this year + consoles.


----------



## skupples

I hope their stock goes huge, because it's doing anything but that atm.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Guys what's a very good thermal compound to use on the Titan? Is IC Diamond recommended?


Gelid GC extreme.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> My babies are finally swimming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to bench later tonight!


Very nice, that's how mine will look someday lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> switching out xspc cpu block to EK supremacy...tilt case back just slightly to get to a fitting thats loose.....water comes rushing out of top rad all over motherboard...2 shop fans blowing on motherboard for next few hours while i watch spartacus and browse OCN on my 8350 rig
> 
> zzzzzzz
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY must nothing go right the first time.


Geez, you're out of control!


----------



## Groove2013

Hi, guys.

Would need some help with skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS.

I've hard set 1202 MHz core and 3400 MHz memroy in skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS @ 1.21 V set in EVGA Precision X 4.2.0.
But only 3400 for memory is working/showing fine.
EVGA Precision X 4.2.0, AB Beta 15 and in GPU-Z 0.7.3 GPU Core Clock sensor, they all report the same - max frequency 1097 MHz. And this is @ 99% load.
The only place where 1202 MHz are actually displayed is in GPU-Z 0.7.3 Graphic Card overview.




Is there some kinda "lock" from skyn3t @ max 1097 MHz hard set in vBIOS?
Because setting any frequency higher than 1097 MHz never jumps higher than 1097 MHz max.

Having 1006/6008 set in vBIOS and adding +196 MHz on core and + 396 MHz on memory in EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 works just fine giving me 1202/6800 @99% load.
But I would like to have these frequencies set in vBIOS as default ones so they don't drop if not enough load on GPU.
Because the game I'm playing greatly benefits from higher GPU frequences but doesn't push my titan to the load level needed so it can jump up to 1202 Mhz, rarely pushing it to 1058 considering low GPU load level.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gelid GC extreme.


Great Stuff!









PK-1, PK-2 are good also. Too Bad Skinnee Labs closed down:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> 
> Would need some help with skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS.
> 
> I've hard set 1202 MHz core and 3400 MHz memroy in skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS @ 1.21 V set in EVGA Precision X 4.2.0.
> But only 3400 for memory is working/showing fine.
> EVGA Precision X 4.2.0, AB Beta 15 and in GPU-Z 0.7.3 GPU Core Clock sensor, they all report the same - max frequency 1097 MHz. And this is @ 99% load.
> The only place where 1202 MHz are actually displayed is in GPU-Z 0.7.3 Graphic Card overview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some kinda "lock" from skyn3t @ max 1097 MHz hard set in vBIOS?
> Because setting any frequency higher than 1097 MHz never jumps higher than 1097 MHz max.
> 
> Having 1006/6008 set in vBIOS and adding +196 MHz on core and + 396 MHz on memory in EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 works just fine giving me 1202/6800 @99% load.
> But I would like to have these frequencies set in vBIOS as default ones so they don't drop if not enough load on GPU.
> Because the game I'm playing greatly benefits from higher GPU frequences but doesn't push my titan to the load level needed so it can jump up to 1202 Mhz, rarely pushing it to 1058 considering low GPU load level.


Hi,

It goes like this: You are getting clock lock by driver/AB/precisionX settings, you need to uninstall precisionX, AB and delete their folders, reinstall your drivers with "clean install" and use WHQL drivers!
Then reinstall AB/precisionX but don't use them at the same time!
What do you mean "I've hard set 1202 MHz core and 3400 MHz memory in skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS" ? Did you use KBT? if so flash back again with the original "Skyn3t 1006 bios" because when you use KBT most of the changes made to the bios (Skyn3ts work) get erased/altered with unpredictable effects!
Then report back to see if its all good or if we have to further try to solve your problem!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Groove2013

@OccamRazor

I'm using WHQL 327.23 drivers combined with EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 @ 1.21 V with no sliders touched in Precision X.
By hard set I mean setting it in vBIOS and than flashing vBIOS with these frequences.




Correct me if I'm wrong.
KBT is ok for flashing but not for editing skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS?

How to hard set these frequences if not with KBT then?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I meant the score will be 5-7% differences between those 3 cards, only the price can justify which is the best bang for the buck.
> 
> Call 780Ti "newer tech"in this case, TITAN been reign king since Feb. TITAN will be replaced one day sooner or later doesn't matter how much you feel remorse, the only time you will feel remorse is if you did buy a TITAN and 780Ti being faster. Well it was your call.
> 
> From what I see, Nvidia is trying to hiccup AMD sales. Since AMD is huge this year + consoles.


you right , I bet on tha one too, but let's see how it goes.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gelid GC extreme.


This is what I'm using now IHS+Die>> gelid CG | GPU IC Diamond carat 24 yeah I got a







for ICD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great Stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK-1, PK-2 are good also. Too Bad Skinnee Labs closed down:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


as much those reviews point which is best but i find my experience best, all my machines and friends machines goes with ICD 7 or 25, I just start to use Gelid CG extreme and I find it a good thermal too. but







ICD .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> I'm using WHQL 327.23 drivers combined with EVGA Precision X 4.2.0 @ 1.21 V with no sliders touched in Precision X.
> By hard set I mean setting it in vBIOS and than flashing vBIOS with these frequences.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to hard set these frequences if not with KBT then?


I can anwser that. you just ruined my vBios doing it, not much detail to give, but anything you changes with kbt you auto changes other settings together. you don't know because you won't see it the way I see it. it is blind for you but not for me, why you want to keep your GPU sucking the power limit when watch videos on you tube or even doing some other light stuff. GPu will run more warm than it should even while gaming at stock clocks. It has been said already.

As much you want to explain it back to me. I will not going to agree with you so. I'm not mad in any certain point. I just don't need your explanation. If it feet's better for you OK but "DO NOT PASS MY WORK THAT YOU MODIFIED TO NO ONE BECAUSE YOU RUINED IT. I don't recommend it for normal use.

best
skyn3t


----------



## Phishy714

Anyone know the best way to check/monitor VRM temps on these TITANs?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Anyone know the best way to check/monitor VRM temps on these TITANs?


anything like this can do the job IR Temp


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I can anwser that. you just ruined my vBios doing it, not much detail to give, but anything you changes with kbt you auto changes other settings together. you don't know because you won't see it the way I see it. it is blind for you but not for me, why you want to keep your GPU sucking the power limit when watch videos on you tube or even doing some other light stuf.


You're right. After flashing your 1006 vBIOS with your's but with moddified frequences using KBT, it doesn't downclock to 324 MHz in 2D anymore








Even in 2D now 1097/6800 @ 1.21 V








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> As much you want to explain it back to me.


The game I'm playing greatly benefits from higher GPU frequences but doesn't push my titan to the load level needed so it can jump up to 1202 Mhz, rarely pushing it to 1058 or so considering low GPU load level (because this game is badly coded - not optimized). That's why I'm asking for help how to manage so core and memory clocks don't fall back from it's max. But only in 3D. I'm no interested in running 1.21 V and high clocks in 2D like now after I moddified some freqences using KBT.


----------



## skupples

huuh? My SkyN3t 1006 never downclocks web browsing, but I thought that was due to G-chrome now using the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great Stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK-1, PK-2 are good also. Too Bad Skinnee Labs closed down:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would love some GPU Indigo strips, though reflow would probably be the biggest PITA/scare ever.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> huuh? My SkyN3t 1006 never downclocks. Unless I set it to 888... Do i need to update my bios skynet?!


In 3D never clocks down from 1006. But certainly clocks down back to 1006 from higher frequences set in Precision or AB if not enough GPU load applied. And this is what I want to avoid if I'll be able to get default 3D clock and boost at let's say 1202 instead of 1006.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, my Titans clock down as far as 324MHz during low usage like while on OCN...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmm, my Titans clock down as far as 324MHz during low usage like while on OCN...


On Skyn3t's? I just checked, even with all applications closed it chills @ 1006, unless I set it to the minimum in AB of 888.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> You're right. After flashing your 1006 vBIOS with the one where I moddified frequences with KBT, in 2D it doesn't downclock to 324 MHz anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in 2D now 1097/6800 @ 1.21 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game I'm playing greatly benefits from higher GPU frequences but doesn't push my titan to the load level needed so it can jump up to 1202 Mhz, rarely pushing it to 1058 or so considering low GPU load level (because this game is badly coded - not optimized). That's why I'm asking for help how to manage so core and memory clocks don't fall back from it's max. But only in 3D. I'm no interested in running 1.21 V and high clocks in 2D like now after I moddified some freqences using KBT.


Isn't there something in nvidia control panel for power management. Is yours on adaptive or max performance? Not sure if it exists now.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Nope i got Xplane installing and its running 324 

Well it was a 324 until i try to take the actual screenshot


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Isn't there something in nvidia control panel for power management. Is yours on adaptive or max performance? Not sure if it exists now.


Yes there is. You can actually set custom profiles for your games so that your card will run at maximum performance once the game is booted.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Isn't there something in nvidia control panel for power management. Is yours on adaptive or max performance? Not sure if it exists now.


max performance.
But Skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS always clocks down to 324 in 2D even if max performance set in nvidia control panel.
Now after I've tried to raise default 1006 core clock to 1202 (using KBT) and reflash Skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS to itself but with 1202 frequency as default for 3D, clocks don't go down to 324 MHz anymore


----------



## skupples

hrmm, I have never had downclocking w/ skyn3ts 1006 vbios, even in adaptive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> huuh? My SkyN3t 1006 never downclocks web browsing, but I thought that was due to G-chrome now using the GPU.
> Would love some GPU Indigo strips, though reflow would probably be the biggest PITA/scare ever.


absolutely - wonder why the indigo guys haven't offered that yet? Re flow too risky?

anyway, between HeGrease, PK-1 and 2, Gelid Ex, and coolalbs liq metal - we have some good options. Haven't used IC yet, but I'm sure it's good. Btw - Dark chocolate isn't too bad either








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmm, my Titans clock down as far as 324MHz during low usage like while on OCN...


So do mine. And down to 875mV.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm using this bios: skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using this bios: skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide


You are also on perma-surround right? Are you also using the volt mod? (applies to JP & Eric)

I'm trying to widdle down the differences here. Unless he has updated the vbios listed on the front page w/o my knowledge.

(same bios)


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm using this bios: skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide


Same here, my card down clocks 324mhz, .861volts while surfing internet, etc....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are also on perma-surround right? Are you also using the volt mod? (applies to JP & Eric)
> 
> I'm trying to widdle down the differences here. Unless he has updated the vbios listed on the front page w/o my knowledge.
> 
> (same bios)


I was going to say it. but you just answered it to yourself surround suck more juice from the GPU to keep up the idle stage when surfing and watch videos. three monitor's.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was going to say it. but you just answered it to yourself surround suck more juice from the GPU to keep up the idle stage when surfing and watch videos. three monitor's.


I guess so... I thought Majin & JP were both doing surround @ HD+ resolutions.


----------



## Groove2013

Can someone finaly help me, please?

How to get my titan (flashed to skyn3t's 1006 vBios with 3D frequency default @ 1006 MHz) keeping it's 3D frequency at lat's say 1202 MHz even if GPU load is minimal?
Or how to change skyn3t's 1006 vBios default frequency 1006 MHz to 1202 MHz without ruining anything (2D core/memory clocks and voltage)?

Thx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> max performance.
> But Skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS always clocks down to 324 in 2D even if max performance set in nvidia control panel.
> Now after I've tried to raise default 1006 core clock to 1202 (using KBT) and reflash Skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS to itself but with 1202 frequency as default for 3D, clocks don't go down to 324 MHz anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My question once again.
> 
> How to get my titan (flashed to skyn3t's 1006 vBios with 3D frequency default @ 1006 MHz) keeping it's 3D frequency at lat's say 1202 MHz even if GPU load is minimal?
> Or how to change skyn3t's 1006 vBios default frequency 1006 MHz to 1202 MHz without ruining anything?


You borked the bios with KBT!
That´s why it does not downclock!
NEVER use KBT with ANY modded bios! Modded bios are Hexa-edited and using KBT you change more than you are seeing!
Reflash with proper bios OR PM Skyn3t with your request and he might mod the bios for you!
Ask politely! My little Brother is a very nice person! Arent you Bro?









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> My question once again.
> 
> How to get my titan (flashed to skyn3t's 1006 vBios with 3D frequency default @ 1006 MHz) keeping it's 3D frequency at lat's say 1202 MHz even if GPU load is minimal?
> Or how to change skyn3t's 1006 vBios default frequency 1006 MHz to 1202 MHz without ruining anything?


hmm... I wonder if K-boost(in precX volt menu) is compatible w/ SkyN3t, if so, that would be your solution.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess so... I thought Majin & JP were both doing surround @ HD+ resolutions.


I'm @ 4K, no surround on this rig.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm not using surround, no. I only have two 1440p monitors...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... I wonder if K-boost(in precX volt menu) is compatible w/ SkyN3t, if so, that would be your solution.


skup don't use k-boost, it gives you more vcore and clock your GPU of the idle stage. try that. the 928 core clock and 1006 IIRC both voltage are different because they clock higher it goes depending in the core clock.

any bios that are moded above the core boost with no proper code the votlage stays 1.212v all the time.


----------



## skupples

problem solved... It's just surround being surround...



after literally closing everything, not just minimized i got it to drop, then as soon as I open G-chrome it jumps back up to 1006.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> skup don't use k-boost, it gives you more vcore and clock your GPU of the idle stage. try that.


Oh i know, I Was answering grooves question as how to lock in clocks. K-Boost does exactly that. Forces the card to stay @ w/e it's set to be @ under load.

I don't really use precX @ all since I run the voltmod & LLC fix 24/7.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh i know, I Was answering grooves question as how to lock in clocks. K-Boost does exactly that. Forces the card to stay @ w/e it's set to be @ under load.


I understand what you're saying, but this way I will only manage to switch to 3D clocks, but no to max 3D clocks achieved only at 99% 3D load.
So tiered trying to squeeze some extra performance for ArmA 3.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but this way I will only manage to switch to 3D clocks, but no to max 3D clocks achieved only at 99% 3D load.


K-boost should lock it in @ w/e you set it at. I think i'm getting a bit confused as to what you are looking for. If you set the core clock to run @ 1202, then k-boost will lock in that speed.

99% usage is relative, the game will only use 99% if it requires it... Assuming the drivers are proper. This is why K-boost exists. To force clocks, even when you don't really "need" it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hrmm, I have never had downclocking w/ skyn3ts 1006 vbios, even in adaptive.


Try this Bro: Open nvidia inspector, right click over the overclocking button and click "multi display power saver"
Then you choose which programs are going to use your GPU´s!


As you can see in the pic, i have chrome opened and im using surround and look at the AB monitor! all calm and cool!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this Bro: Open nvidia inspector, right click over the overclocking button and click "multi display power saver"
> Then you choose which programs are going to use your GPU´s!
> 
> 
> As you can see in the pic, i have chrome opened and im using surround and look at the AB monitor! all calm and cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thx Ed!

BTW... A good PCPER stream from Montreal 2013 



 the Mantle talk starts ~ 1:26:00

Is that part of your darksouls fix?

Edit: Interesting, simply adding chrome into the box and checking allowed it to downclock more... changing the threshold seems to do nothing. Going to have to investigate this more. I some times loath using this system for just web browsing, I can only imagine how i'll feel about it on 3 titans and 3930k... Might have to start using power saving features like this.

another edit: interesting fluctuation happening between gpu's with this set, but it most definitely is cutting power consumption, so that's a plus. The weird thing is that i'm seeing higher GPU usage while using this feature. from ~10% in chrome to 30-40%


----------



## Groove2013

I'm now thinking about putting back original (saved befor flashing) vBIOS on my GTX Titan and selling it before it maybe gets ridiculously cheap once GTX 780 Ti is released.
I think in my case there is no need for 6 GB VRAM and Double Precision for gaming @ 1920x1080.

I hope that GTX 780 Ti will have 2880 CUDA cores combined to some higher core clocks, 3 GB VRAM and priced at GTX 780 level with GTX 780 falling in price.


----------



## skupples

I think you may actually have more luck getting a decent amount for your titan once specs for 780TI are known. We know less about 780TI then we knew about 290X three weeks ago... All we know is that it will likely take the place of the 780 in price point, while the 780 will slip in price.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think you may actually have more luck getting a decent amount for your titan once specs for 780TI are known. We know less about 780TI then we knew about 290X three weeks ago... All we know is that it will likely take the place of the 780 in price point, while the 780 will slip in price.


Hah, I was actually thinking the exact same thing. For the price I bought my Titans used, I may/would be able to make a profit depending on the 780ti price


----------



## skupples

I know, this is OCN... More power AR AR AR AR (tim allen?) that aside, for my self only... I don't really see the point of up/side grading to 780Ti... It seems like we may be getting what I waited on for 7 months, a 2680 core titan on a custom PCB... Now that I have my titans, & now that I have my unlocked voltage control, I could really care less... Now then, the super benchers will likely fawn all over this bad boy, which I look forward to seeing. I will be extremely surprised to see a 2880 core unit, especially if it's taking over the 750$ price point of the current 780, which will likely fall to ~600 to compete w/ 290x.


----------



## skyn3t

MOA update [] world record heaven

RBUASS`s UNIGINE HEAVEN - XTREME PRESET score - Pro OC

FtW is hidin in the bushes i asked them to put him on but they can't some how.


----------



## szeged

finally broke down and put my best titan back into a rig instead of letting it sit around while i try out the newer cards lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















pics are a bit bad due to phone camera and bad lighting, but you get the idea









this is gonna be the rig ill use to head off the 290x and possibly 780ti if it actually turns out to be something good.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> finally broke down and put my best titan back into a rig instead of letting it sit around while i try out the newer cards lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics are a bit bad due to phone camera and bad lighting, but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is gonna be the rig ill use to head off the 290x and possibly 780ti if it actually turns out to be something good.


Very nice and clean RIG my Friend! Congrats!


















Ed


----------



## szeged

thanks ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Just posted this on the 780 thread and thought of sharing it here, its my take on the new arrival:

"You all realize that the difference between 2880(K6000) and 2688(Titan) cores is less (192) than the 2688(Titan) - 2304(780)? = 384 cores?!?!
So if you are seeing now little difference in performance do you really think that you will see much difference for half the cores? 384(Titan - 780) - 192(K6000 - Titan)
Think about it... is it really worth to swap? 5/10% advantage? like jumping from a 3930K to a 4930K? will it have the same voltage controller?
My take is, if you have a good clocker don't give it up! its going to be a GK100 chip none the less, so same rules apply, silicon lottery!!! you might end up with a worse OC card!!!
And even worse if the voltage controller is different, you cant do anything about it!!!!! "

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Jacob hinted at a classified 780ti

if we had a classified card with 2880 cores...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Jacob hinted at a classified 780ti
> 
> if we had a classified card with 2880 cores...


For us will be just a 2% difference and a worse OC chip...
2880-2688=192 cores not enough to make a dent IMO!
In future games perhaps but not now!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

I know its all about R9 290X and 780ti in these days but I once again need your help and experience...

A friend of mine is willing to give me EVGA ACX cooler for some time to try it out but I need to know one thing:

I installed Arctic AcceleroXtreme III some weeks ago and now I have all my memery / VRMs covered with heatsinks. My question is: will I be able to put ACX cooler on my Titan even if I leave these heatsinks on ? I dont want to put them down atm becouse they work realy great. Is there some free space between PCB and cooler itself when installed ?

Look at pics below how it looks now:





if there is some detailed spec seet of the ACX cooler I cant find it so I am asking









Thanks for the help !


----------



## szeged

the ACX cooler comes with a metal plate that basically does what all of those heatsinks do, idk if just the cooler by itself will fit with those on it but i doubt it.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

At this point I'm seriously regretting buying a Titan. I have it at 1084Mhz at 1.175v with the mem at 6200Mhz (my card is bad). It's giving good performance, but I can't help but feel Nvidia has screwed Titan owners over. The thing costs just shy of a grand, and it's getting beaten by slightly overclocked 780s? They should never have even marketed this towards gamers imo. If the only real advantage it has is in compute, then they shouldn't have stuck it in the GTX family. AND they have the nerve to give us a half-baked BIOS. Ugh.

'Tis the last time I buy a brand new GPU. Nvidia have flat out taken the p*ss out of us with the Titan. Let's be really honest here.


----------



## szeged

it gets beaten by 780s that are overclocked if the titan is left at stock.

which is why you dont base a cards real performance on reviews like that.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> I know its all about R9 290X and 780ti in these days but I once again need your help and experience...
> 
> A friend of mine is willing to give me EVGA ACX cooler for some time to try it out but I need to know one thing:
> 
> I installed Arctic AcceleroXtreme III some weeks ago and now I have all my memery / VRMs covered with heatsinks. My question is: will I be able to put ACX cooler on my Titan even if I leave these heatsinks on ? I dont want to put them down atm becouse they work realy great. Is there some free space between PCB and cooler itself when installed ?
> 
> Look at pics below how it looks now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there is some detailed spec seet of the ACX cooler I cant find it so I am asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help !


A word of advice: I had two Xtreme III's on 570's for a while, when I upgraded I put one int he parents PC and one in the in-laws. To put it in the in-laws I had to try and remove the heat sinks from the VRAM. Tried a little twist and a tug - managed to rip the VRAM clean off the board lol. Had to bin the card and learned that once you've fitted an Xtreme III, you better not need to remove it again for any reason.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> At this point I'm seriously regretting buying a Titan. I have it at 1084Mhz at 1.175v with the mem at 6200Mhz (my card is bad). It's giving good performance, but I can't help but feel Nvidia has screwed Titan owners over. The thing costs just shy of a grand, and it's getting beaten by slightly overclocked 780s? They should never have even marketed this towards gamers imo. If the only real advantage it has is in compute, then they shouldn't have stuck it in the GTX family. AND they have the nerve to give us a half-baked BIOS. Ugh.
> 
> 'Tis the last time I buy a brand new GPU. Nvidia have flat out taken the p*ss out of us with the Titan. Let's be really honest here.


This is how it always goes brother. It just stings more for some people as the price's of the cards go up... Titan is still the king, but if you have serious remorse i'm sure you can find some one to buy your beast for the price of a classi... Those clocks aren't terrible, and if you haven't upgraded to a Skyn3t product then you are missing out on a huge chunk of the railed off performance titan has. My biggest fear about 780Ti is that the custom PCB's will NOT HAVE the NCP4206 controller. We have already seen this in some of the non ref 780's from Asus. (i still doubt a full gk110 till some one shows me proofs) it won't get


----------



## Creator

No remorse here. Titan got me into CUDA development and it super fast for my learning problems for CFD related calculations. I'm learning about 20X faster than I could have running on my CPU because the calculations are completing that much faster, making developing and testing a much more on the fly process. It also isn't not a bad skill to possess for career purposes.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'll be a little irritated if the 780Ti comes out with a fully enabled GK110 (I still don't believe that will happen though) simply because Titan is supposed to be the top of the line as its naming scheme suggests. Doesn't make sense to develop a card that is still named "780" but surpasses the "Titan" of the lineup. But whatever, if the 780Ti really does significantly outperform my Titans at OC I'll just switch to them...


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Where can I find said Skynet BIOS for Titan? I'd be wlling to give that a try!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Where can I find said Skynet BIOS for Titan? I'd be wlling to give that a try!


I believe the bios and instructions are on the original post of this thread


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Where can I find said Skynet BIOS for Titan? I'd be wlling to give that a try!


First page buddy! welcome to T.O.C. Titan Owners Club!








You´ll find anything you need in my SIG!
Any doubt or trouble PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## carlhil2

Went to Micro Center today.Who selling a Titan for $600.00? jk _







_


----------



## skupples

you are probably going to get a tos break warning...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are probably going to get a tos break warning...


Who, me?


----------



## carlhil2

...just saying, seems everyone wants to move on from their Titan, let me get that for $600-650.00....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ...just saying, seems everyone wants to move on from their Titan, let me get that for $600-650.00....


but you don't have enough rep to advertise like you did above. this is what skup's try to say.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> but you don't have enough rep to advertise like you did above. this is what skup's try to say.


Oops, my bad....i edited it


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Thanks for the reassurance guys. I tried flashing to the 926 Skynet BIOS, but NVflash isn't compatible with Win 7 x64







. Is there an x86 one about?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance guys. I tried flashing to the 926 Skynet BIOS, but NVflash isn't compatible with Win 7 x64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is there an x86 one about?


Use the "Flash Tool" in ed's sig, it's a common user error mistake. This tool will pretty much do everything for you...

you are most likely opening the flash tool incorrectly.

I am the master of how to fail @ flashing.

flash tool

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15694

928BCLCK BIOS

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16483

1006 bclock bios

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16482

the tool should have a note with how to use it.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

You guys have been really helpful, thanks a lot







. I am now running the 928 Skynet BIOS. There's just a few things I want to know, how does the voltage slider in PrecisionX work now? It no longer says "plus x amount of mv". Is it possible to go over 1.212v on this Skynet BIOS? I want to know because I don't want to mess with the voltage until I know exactly what the slider does. By default it goes to 1.175v under gaming, and never moves (Yay! No more throttling due to power limit!







) and I can get 1006Mhz (mem untouched) out of it stable(seems to be so far).

I've maxed out the power target and it is now at 135%. I have set my temp limit to 80C (priority, may raise it to 85C in the summer), added plus 90Mhz on the core, which gives, like I mentioned, 1006Mhz gaming clock. I'm guessing it's normal for temps to be a little higher than before now?

On average, what kind of voltage will I need for, say, 1.1Ghz?

Sorry for all the questions, mates, I'm just a little worried about killing my Titan







.


----------



## Holynacho

Every time I try to flash the bios with the flash tool i get an error, "Can not open X.rom". I've placed the skyn3t rom file in the same folder as the flash tool. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong, probably everything


----------



## szeged

got another titan today for $675 lol, i have no rigs to put it in though

the hell is wrong with me. i should have saved that for a 780ti incase they were awesome, but im sure reselling a titan at $675 wont be hard lol. That is if i even want to resell it, it may end up being the best clocker i have lol. If anything i think the 780ti will be either 2-3% better or worse than the titan though =\ so i guess not really much to get worked up about, i really need to learn to enjoy what i have lol.

oh also, for those of you wanted to put your titans under water, ill be doing a EK fc-titan short waterblock giveaway soon, probably in about a week, so watch out for that, those of you who spent all your money on your cards and cant afford a loop now


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Every time I try to flash the bios with the flash tool i get an error, "Can not open X.rom". I've placed the skyn3t rom file in the same folder as the flash tool. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong, probably everything


Some one had the same issue like 2-3 days ago... Are you using the flashtool from OccamRazor's sig?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holynacho*
> 
> Every time I try to flash the bios with the flash tool i get an error, "Can not open X.rom". I've placed the skyn3t rom file in the same folder as the flash tool. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong, probably everything


if you have just one GPU follow this

open the folder with the nvflash, just click in any empty space there
Hold *SHIFT*
right click and select "*Open command window here*" ( command prompt will pop up)
Type:
*nvflash --protectoff*
just wait a bit till its done
Now type
*nvflash -6 x.rom*
now wait till it's finish.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

No Rename the file X.rom it actually has to be called "X.rom"


----------



## Holynacho

Got it! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## szeged

nice, time to unleash the titans.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> finally broke down and put my best titan back into a rig instead of letting it sit around while i try out the newer cards lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics are a bit bad due to phone camera and bad lighting, but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is gonna be the rig ill use to head off the 290x and possibly 780ti if it actually turns out to be something good.


Very nice my friend, but why only one titan is installed?

I got all my parts ordered for water cooling, hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Very nice my friend, but why only one titan is installed?
> 
> I got all my parts ordered for water cooling, hopefully I won't be disappointed.


getting it ready for the upcoming 290x vs titan thread, put my best overclocking titan in it to make sure i dont get stomped too hard







i may put another titan in it tonight though, since im guessing itll be a couple weeks before ill get my hands on a 290x anyways, one titan seems lonely in there lol.


----------



## Phishy714

I currently have a 1000 watt Seasonic Platinum PSU with my SLI Titans and overclocked 3570k.

Do you guys think that 1k watts is enough for this?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> getting it ready for the upcoming 290x vs titan thread, put my best overclocking titan in it to make sure i dont get stomped too hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may put another titan in it tonight though, since im guessing itll be a couple weeks before ill get my hands on a 290x anyways, one titan seems lonely in there lol.


Everything looks lonely in that case. Lol
Did you ship the goodies?


----------



## SeventhSanctum

So a 780 Ti will beat the GTX Titan? If it does I wonder the pricing since GTX 780 and Titan are really close in terms of performance.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I currently have a 1000 watt Seasonic Platinum PSU with my SLI Titans and overclocked 3570k.
> 
> Do you guys think that 1k watts is enough for this?


Yeah because the cpu uses like 100w peak, so each Titan can hog 400w each if need be and 50w for the rest of the system.


----------



## Remij

Hey guys, I have a question about using Skynet's 1006 modded bios. In PrecisionX, the voltage is at 887mV, when gaming PrecX shows 1.175 constant. I'm assuming that the reporting is accurate and the max the bios will allow is 1212, so I can pretty much just crank it to the top in PrecX and it should run at 1.212 right?

I'm on air btw and that is the max I'd want to go anyway.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> So a 780 Ti will beat the GTX Titan? If it does I wonder the pricing since GTX 780 and Titan are really close in terms of performance.


It's mind boggling really, soo little space between the two... I think what we may be seeing is titan @ end of life, being replaced by 780Ti, which will be a custom PCB Titan... Which MAY MEAN no ncp2406. The price point will most likely usurp that of the 780, then push the 780 down to ~600$.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question about using Skynet's 1006 modded bios. In PrecisionX, the voltage is at 887mV, when gaming PrecX shows 1.175 constant. I'm assuming that the reporting is accurate and the max the bios will allow is 1212, so I can pretty much just crank it to the top in PrecX and it should run at 1.212 right?
> 
> I'm on air btw and that is the max I'd want to go anyway.


Should be fine, you should be able to turn it up in the little voltage tab... If you are doing 2D tasks the voltage shouldn't be very high... The reporting is accurate enough up to 1.212


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's mind boggling really, soo little space between the two... I think what we may be seeing is titan @ end of life, being replaced by 780Ti, which will be a custom PCB Titan... Which MAY MEAN no ncp2406. The price point will most likely usurp that of the 780, then push the 780 down to ~600$.
> Should be fine, you should be able to turn it up in the little voltage tab... If you are doing 2D tasks the voltage shouldn't be very high... The reporting is accurate enough up to 1.212


Alright. So when just sitting on the desktop should the voltage automatically go down, or do I have to make different profiles for when I'm gaming or just doing 2d stuff? Because when I'm just on the desktop not doing anything, the PrecX hardware monitor shows 1.212 constant. Thanks for the responses and your patience


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> I currently have a 1000 watt Seasonic Platinum PSU with my SLI Titans and overclocked 3570k.
> 
> Do you guys think that 1k watts is enough for this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yeah because the cpu uses like 100w peak, so each Titan can hog 400w each if need be and 50w for the rest of the system.


Well, yes and... no!
an OCed 3570K load (i.e. 4800ghz/1.3v)consumes around 120W
Oced Titans lets assume 400W each = 800W plus 50W to the rest of the system like MrTOOSHORT wrote, thats: 970W!
Lets assume your PSU is 90% rated, which means it will run at 90% efficiency for SOME TIME if needed be but NOT all the time or extended periods of time!
1000w x 90% = 900W! so you are already over the MAX when running games and damaging your PSU as time goes by!
Best for ANY PSU is 65/70%, so, in your case 700W MAX constant current delivery!

Just my 2 cents!









Cheers guys!










Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Alright. So when just sitting on the desktop should the voltage automatically go down, or do I have to make different profiles for when I'm gaming or just doing 2d stuff? Because when I'm just on the desktop not doing anything, the PrecX hardware monitor shows 1.212 constant. Thanks for the responses and your patience


Did you turn off the boost ???
In precisionX if its on the voltage will be always max!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeventhSanctum*
> 
> So a 780 Ti will beat the GTX Titan? If it does I wonder the pricing since GTX 780 and Titan are really close in terms of performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's mind boggling really, soo little space between the two... I think what we may be seeing is titan @ end of life, being replaced by 780Ti, which will be a custom PCB Titan... Which MAY MEAN no ncp2406. The price point will most likely usurp that of the 780, then push the 780 down to ~600$.
> Should be fine, you should be able to turn it up in the little voltage tab... If you are doing 2D tasks the voltage shouldn't be very high... The reporting is accurate enough up to 1.212


WoW you guys already know the specks and the benchmarks results?





















780Ti » Titan » 290X = 780! Am i getting it right?








Skyn3t is right Skupp!
You are a NVIDIA SPY!!!!!!


















Ed


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you turn off the boost ???
> In precisionX if its on the voltage will be always max!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yea, Kboost is and always was off. I went into the nvidia control panel and restored everything back to default since I was using 'prefer maximum power' mode. It goes down now, but is very sporadic.



It constantly jumps around just minimizing and moving around the desktop. Is that normal?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Alright. So when just sitting on the desktop should the voltage automatically go down, or do I have to make different profiles for when I'm gaming or just doing 2d stuff? Because when I'm just on the desktop not doing anything, the PrecX hardware monitor shows 1.212 constant. Thanks for the responses and your patience


Make sure you increased the slider, not enabled k-boost.

Np, it's what we do. I'll probably be in this thread for another 2 years.







I don't plan to dump the titties until maxwell refresher titan.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, yes and... no!
> an OCed 3570K load (i.e. 4800ghz/1.3v)consumes around 120W
> Oced Titans lets assume 400W each = 800W plus 50W to the rest of the system like MrTOOSHORT wrote, thats: 970W!
> Lets assume your PSU is 90% rated, which means it will run at 90% efficiency for SOME TIME if needed be but NOT all the time or extended periods of time!
> 1000w x 90% = 900W! so you are already over the MAX when running games and damaging your PSU as time goes by!
> Best for ANY PSU is 65/70%, so, in your case 700W MAX constant current delivery!
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


I thought efficiency was determined by how much power the PSU drew from the wall?

So in this case, because it would be 90% efficient, if the computer needed 900w to function, it would pull 1000w from the socket?

Same if the computer needed 1000w to function, it would pull 1111w from the wall - thus working at 90% effeciency?

--that being said, no matter which way you see it, 1k watts still seems like not enough so I will be upgrading that for sure.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, yes and... no!
> an OCed 3570K load (i.e. 4800ghz/1.3v)consumes around 120W
> Oced Titans lets assume 400W each = 800W plus 50W to the rest of the system like MrTOOSHORT wrote, thats: 970W!
> Lets assume your PSU is 90% rated, which means it will run at 90% efficiency for SOME TIME if needed be but NOT all the time or extended periods of time!
> *1000w x 90% = 900W!* so you are already over the MAX when running games and damaging your PSU as time goes by!
> Best for ANY PSU is 65/70%, so, in your case 700W MAX constant current delivery!
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Doesn't work like that, look at this:
Quote:


> There is a lot of confusion and many myths related to power supply(PSU) efficiency, first and foremost is not knowing what exactly efficiency means. In the context of computer power supplies efficiency refers to how well the power supply is able to convert the AC power it recieves from the wall into DC power it feeds to your components. It is important to know how this actually applies to the amount of power that enters and leaves the power supply; a power supply rated at 500 W can deliver 500 W of power to the system regardless of its efficiency, the efficiency tells you how much power it must draw from the wall to deliver those 500 W it does not affect its output capacity, a 500 W power supply that is 90% efficient can deliever the same amount of power as one that is only 80% efficient. If the power supply is 80% efficient it needs 625 W(500/0.8) from the wall, those extra 125 W are turned into heat by the power supply, while a 90% efficient unit would only be drawing 555


*http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/343495-28-power-supply-efficiency-myths*

This guy explains it better than I could.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Doesn't work like that, look at this:
> *http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/343495-28-power-supply-efficiency-myths*
> 
> This guy explains it better than I could.


Thanks for posting that MrTOOSHORT! It is informative.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Everything looks lonely in that case. Lol
> Did you ship the goodies?


thanks







ill probably be putting another titan into it tonight lol.

Went to usps to ship you your waterblock and they locked me out and closed early







was banging on the door for a good 2 minutes before some lady told me they were closed and to come back monday..

i sure do love usps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Doesn't work like that, look at this:
> *http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/343495-28-power-supply-efficiency-myths*
> 
> This guy explains it better than I could.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

My Titan can't hold 1045Mhz (mem is stock) on the Skynet 928 BIOS. I get crashes on Shadow Warrior (use 4xFSAA; it's super demanding) I don't think I'll be able to get much more than 1006Mhz on 1.175v. I am disappointed, to say the least. Not with the BIOS though, it has fixed power limit related throttling. I know each chip is different, but is there an average OC people have managed to get out of 1.175v 24/7 stable? I might be able to get it somewhere between 1006Mhz and 1045Mhz on the stock Skynet voltage of 1.175v. I don't really want to use more than 1.175v 24/7.


----------



## szeged

how to properly power titans for extreme clocking



one for each card


----------



## Remij

So is this kind of gpu core and memory clock fluctuation normal just going around the desktop switching from browsing to various applications ect?



I honestly can't remember what it was like before I switched to the modded bios since I always just used it when I was benchmarking something. lol

Also, will the constant jumping from 0.887 to 1.212 damage the card?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Seems normal to me. Its exactly what mine do...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> So is this kind of gpu core and memory clock fluctuation normal just going around the desktop switching from browsing to various applications ect?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't remember what it was like before I switched to the modded bios since I always just used it when I was benchmarking something. lol
> 
> Also, will the constant jumping from 0.887 to 1.212 damage the card?


Looks fine... My cards do the exact same thing.


----------



## mbed0123

Okay guys.... I have four TITANs and have them all @ 1156 core and 6708 mem. On 1.206v max on any card. Please if anyone can help more with OC or any advice I am always open to suggestions.....

Tomb Raider will crash eventually at these speeds.
FarCry 3 just fine
crysis 3 just fine
BF3 just fine
Metro LL just fine
Batman AC just fine
Alan Wake just fine

What is weird is that even with the LLC mod and bios flash to 1006 as per "skyn3ts" instructions some of these cards still sit at 1006mhz core and don't go up unless a serious load is applied. Tomb Raider runs at the 1156 and will crash, but is okay at the 1006mhz, so I usually play there @ default from BIOS flash.

I know I have read about Crysis 3 and FarCry 3 not liking OC's, but this is the same for my gtx 580HC I had on the Tomb Raider. Hell it was the same with my SLI'd GTX 680's. Dual-Quad all did it in Tomb Raider now that I think of it.


----------



## skupples

Sounds like you need some more voltage. Get it from OccamRazor's sig, or search ocn for Zawarudo


----------



## mbed0123

I can go up to 1.4 if I actually use the mod software, but as of now I have up to 1.3v accessable through AB since they're soft modded and have the LLC mod running also. So more voltage eh..........?

My cards highest temp is 38-41c depending on environment temp. Those temps are worse case scenario and hottest ever I have seen. I have a window fan in and can get the room to 60f in no time at all....


----------



## mbed0123

Actual AB volt setting is 1.181v and reads 1.2v


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Actual AB volt setting is 1.181v and reads 1.2v


Yeah, i would just put more power through them... Hell, in bf4 it took 1.255 0% llc to get 1167 stable. Sadly, I have one dud, and one all-star.


----------



## mbed0123

Yeah I hear you. I should be safe for everyday all day use @ 1.3 through AB? And when you say one all star you're referring to the fact that one is performing way better than the other in regards to topping out in overclock?

Also when I test for stability I am OC'ing one card at a time and seeing how far that one will go at that specific voltage, or do I do all cards respectively?


----------



## skupples

Seems to be the case. Especially under water. I personally clock my cards to the exact same thing @ the same time... I always forget what the "right" best way to do it is. If im speaking blasphemy some one will correct me.


----------



## latexyankee

yo guys can anyone tell me how to unlock the voltage on afterburner? I was using prescion and I have sky3nt's custom bios, everything was fine until I ran into skyrim issues. AB had always worked before with skyrim so I'm trying to give it a shot but cannot set the voltage to 1.212 because it's locked out?

I've already enabled unlocked voltage in settings and edited the .cfg file to enableunofficaloverclocking=1

Still no go


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> yo guys can anyone tell me how to unlock the voltage on afterburner? I was using prescion and I have sky3nt's custom bios, everything was fine until I ran into skyrim issues. AB had always worked before with skyrim so I'm trying to give it a shot but cannot set the voltage to 1.212 because it's locked out?
> 
> I've already enabled unlocked voltage in settings and edited the .cfg file to enableunofficaloverclocking=1
> 
> Still no go


The bios you have is voltage unlocked already, which means you have a software problem, whether is the drivers or precisionX or AB!
Uninstall precision and AB and delete their respective folders inside program files (x86), then reinstall and see if the problem persists, finally if its not solved, reinstall the latest WHQL drivers with the clean install option ticked! if still you can´t access the 1,212v, whether in precisionX or AB PM me and we´ll talk further!








By the way what is the problem with Skyrim? any particular mod?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Lovin my Titans!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lovin my Titans!


And you should!!!!








Wait until tuesday when your "szeged goodies" arrive!






















You´ll love them more!!!!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> My Titan can't hold 1045Mhz (mem is stock) on the Skynet 928 BIOS. I get crashes on Shadow Warrior (use 4xFSAA; it's super demanding) I don't think I'll be able to get much more than 1006Mhz on 1.175v. I am disappointed, to say the least. Not with the BIOS though, it has fixed power limit related throttling. I know each chip is different, but is there an average OC people have managed to get out of 1.175v 24/7 stable? I might be able to get it somewhere between 1006Mhz and 1045Mhz on the stock Skynet voltage of 1.175v. I don't really want to use more than 1.175v 24/7.


My chip is worse than yours. It needs 1.212v to be stable at 1006MHz. Silicon lottery suck big times.

That's why I put my Titan on water so I can boost my voltage to 1.3v.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And you should!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until tuesday when your "szeged goodies" arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You´ll love them more!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'm gonna miss the stock cooler. I love that thing.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have my stock coolers sitting on my desk as cool conversation pieces...


----------



## marc0053

is there a tool to increase memory voltage of the titan?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> is there a tool to increase memory voltage of the titan?


Nop, the memory voltage controller does not want to "talk" to us...
We tried but no joy...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop, the memory voltage controller does not want to "talk" to us...
> We tried but no joy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I have an idea. Remind me in the morning


----------



## OccamRazor

A certain nvidia "spy" hinted me on the new 780Ti!
He said: "2496cores, 13 SMXes, 5 memory controllers and 5GB of GDDR5"
In a way it makes sense, nvidia would do what did with the Titan:
K20X = Titan
K20 = 780Ti
Cost effective, just a rebrand and a clock increase to the 1000mhz and will blow away any stock card out there!
And as it will be released mid november AFTER 290x release they can adjust core clock to beat whatever clock the 290x will have!
Smart pants nvidia!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> A certain nvidia "spy" hinted me on the new 780Ti!
> He said: "2496cores, 13 SMXes, 5 memory controllers and 5GB of GDDR5"
> In a way it makes sense, nvidia would do what did with the Titan:
> K20X = Titan
> K20 = 780Ti
> Cost effective, just a rebrand and a clock increase to the 1000mhz and will blow away any stock card out there!
> And as it will be released mid november AFTER 290x release they can adjust core clock to beat whatever clock the 290x will have!
> Smart pants nvidia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


How about the price bro?


----------



## szeged

that would put it in line with " new high end enthusiast gpu" instead of "ultra enthusiast(titan)


----------



## Alatar

320bit memory bus sounds a bit odd.

However it'd be exactly in line with the specs of the K20. However if that's the case I doubt it'd beat OC'd Titans even if it gets custom boards. Maybe the spec changes would just allow them to clock it higher without increasing power consumption that much.

Countering 290X really isn't hard tbh. Just raise clocks GK110 is clocked very low anyways.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I have an idea. Remind me in the morning


Just reminding you on that idea


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The bios you have is voltage unlocked already, which means you have a software problem, whether is the drivers or precisionX or AB!
> Uninstall precision and AB and delete their respective folders inside program files (x86), then reinstall and see if the problem persists, finally if its not solved, reinstall the latest WHQL drivers with the clean install option ticked! if still you can´t access the 1,212v, whether in precisionX or AB PM me and we´ll talk further!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way what is the problem with Skyrim? any particular mod?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I've uninstalled and re-installed several times still no luck on voltage adjustments. All the right boxes are checked and the cfg file has been edited but the slider is blank and unmovable.

I wanted to try AB again because SKSE for skyrim will not launch with precision active. Without precision active I cant run my OC or fan curve. Afterburner worded fine for skyrim and SKSE when I had my 7970's so I figured I'd give that a shot.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I've uninstalled and re-installed several times still no luck on voltage adjustments. All the right boxes are checked and the cfg file has been edited but the slider is blank and unmovable.
> 
> I wanted to try AB again because SKSE for skyrim will not launch with precision active. Without precision active I cant run my OC or fan curve. Afterburner worded fine for skyrim and SKSE when I had my 7970's so I figured I'd give that a shot.


Download my small guide from my SIG and follow it, if still you cant enable it, PM me and well try to work it out!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> How about the price bro?


Sorry no price "whispered"


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I've uninstalled and re-installed several times still no luck on voltage adjustments. All the right boxes are checked and the cfg file has been edited but the slider is blank and unmovable.
> 
> I wanted to try AB again because SKSE for skyrim will not launch with precision active. Without precision active I cant run my OC or fan curve. Afterburner worded fine for skyrim and SKSE when I had my 7970's so I figured I'd give that a shot.


Have you tried re-installing your o/s on a separate partition or an ssd to see if you encounter similar issues? Installing on a separate partition sometimes is easier than reformatting and losing all your settings, and you can try to isolate the issue as you will be installing new drivers, software updates etc. I don't use precision if I am using AB or Nvidia inspector. Choose one and stick to it, or you can potentially corrupt your kernel (and ruin your card) by running all these programs or any two at the same time. This sometimes means a reformat or new install. Been there and done that.

Re install SKSe, as there is a possibility that a newer version is out. Don't use Geforce experience to set max settings for Skyrim if you are using mods, etc. Also run Boss after each install of a mod to check order and possible issues. I don't use Skyrim launcher from steam, but nexus and skse is set as a mod in nexus. You might have done all of this already, but thought I put in my two cents anyway for anyone else having issues.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Guys... My Titan is really hot. I've got it at 1110Mhz (not touching mem) and 125% power limit (Using Skynet's BIOS) using 1.212v and I'm hitting 85C (my temp limit) with my stock fan at 80%. Sigh. Now that the power limit throttling is out of the way, I'm getting TEMP related throttling.

Going water is out of my price range at the moment. What else can I do to the actual card to get them as low as possible? I don't think I can live with any higher than 80% fan speed.


----------



## szeged

whats the airflow like in your case?


----------



## StarGazerLeon

I have a Thermaltake Level 10 GT which has a side mounted fan, plus I added a 120mm @12v to blow air directly at the card. I'm surprised things are getting as hot as they are.


----------



## Panther Al

Quick PSU question, that I am sure has been asked a dozen times before, but... Looking at going to Tri-SLI on the Titan in the very near future so, what sort of PSU is the consensus for this? Assuming 3960 @4.8, moderate-reasonable high OC's on Titans.


----------



## szeged

the evga 1300w g2 should have you covered.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> How about the price bro?


700-750$ USD.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Quick PSU question, that I am sure has been asked a dozen times before, but... Looking at going to Tri-SLI on the Titan in the very near future so, what sort of PSU is the consensus for this? Assuming 3960 @4.8, moderate-reasonable high OC's on Titans.


If you are not doing the soft volt mod and llc disable, do what szeged suggested or any good quality 1200 w would do too. If you are going to be pushing these get a dual psu, and depending on your outlet, get a dedicated 20 amp for your rig. Whatever you do, don't cheap out on the psu...not worth the risk or hassle


----------



## GraveDigger7878

evga 1300w g2 is an amazing PSU especially for the money.


----------



## Creator

K20 as the 780Ti wouldn't make sense, imo. Even with 7ghz RAM it would trade blows with the 780 depending on if the game is memory intensive or not. Unless, all they're trying to do is steal some of AMD's thunder right now, which they very well may be.

If Nvidia still can't push out a full GK110 to the masses this long after the introduction of GK104, that tells me we won't be seeing high end 20nm for a long time.


----------



## szeged

or you could do what i do



one for each titan


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Maybe they are already selling all of their full GK110's before they can dedicate them for their gaming graphics cards.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> If you are not doing the soft volt mod and llc disable, do what szeged suggested or any good quality 1200 w would do too. If you are going to be pushing these get a dual psu, and depending on your outlet, get a dedicated 20 amp for your rig. Whatever you do, don't cheap out on the psu...not worth the risk or hassle


Yepper, not going to go crazy with the softmods. Right now using a 860i for two, and thats pulling about 700 watts when folding on both GPU's and CPU, so its doing me for now, but when I go to a new case (350D -> 900D) I figure that the 1300 EVGA would be a good start, and if I need to I can always put in another one in that case.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> A certain nvidia "spy" hinted me on the new 780Ti!
> He said: "2496cores, 13 SMXes, 5 memory controllers and 5GB of GDDR5"
> In a way it makes sense, nvidia would do what did with the Titan:
> K20X = Titan
> K20 = 780Ti
> Cost effective, just a rebrand and a clock increase to the 1000mhz and will blow away any stock card out there!
> And as it will be released mid november AFTER 290x release they can adjust core clock to beat whatever clock the 290x will have!
> Smart pants nvidia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


http://www.overclock.net/t/1435856/cl-nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-gpu-z-shot-leaks-specifications

THIS MAN KNOWS THINGS!

I must friend him and find his "spy" and friend him too.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

OMG I have been gaming on my SLI Titans in Max Payne 3. I have successfully down sampled from 3200x1800. I am amazed at how smooth everything looks! The in-game settings don't even come close in comparison. I am going to have to play around with a few other games to see how I like all this downsampling business. I would comment on performace but the game runs super smooth on SLI Titans as it should.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> OMG I have been gaming on my SLI Titans in Max Payne 3. I have successfully down sampled from 3200x1800. I am amazed at how smooth everything looks! The in-game settings don't even come close in comparison. I am going to have to play around with a few other games to see how I like all this downsampling business. I would comment on performace but the game runs super smooth on SLI Titans as it should.


With 2 Titans I would go for 4K(3840x21640). I'm pretty sure you can handle ANY game at ultra/very high with FXAA or noAA. Not that it needs it. Its damn 4K!

If you need help creating the custom resolution let me know. I know my way around the display timings..


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I am worried about trying the 3840x2160! I hope it doesn't freak out my monitor! I am using a monitor with 120hz capability, Right now I have it set at 60hz with the 3200x1800 downsample. Do you think I should drop that to like 57hz or so, or try it at 60hz first?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I will have to PM you on the timings deal, at work now, but expect me to bug you later tonight!


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Can you guys please recommend me a good aftermarket air cooler for the Titan? Price isn't really a concern; I'm just looking for the best performing air cooler for Titan.

EDIT: If you have any recommendations for new thermal paste to go along with it, that would be excellent!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Can you guys please recommend me a good aftermarket air cooler for the Titan? Price isn't really a concern; I'm just looking for the best performing air cooler for Titan.
> 
> EDIT: If you have any recommendations for new thermal paste to go along with it, that would be excellent!


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9

gelid extreme thermal paste is my choice.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-FS-2790-B9
> 
> gelid extreme thermal paste is my choice.


Thanks for the suggestions mate









It seems they're out of stock at the moment.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they're out of stock at the moment.


do you mind buying a used one maybe? i can look around and see if someone is selling a used one, or one they bought but decided not to use.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do you mind buying a used one maybe? i can look around and see if someone is selling a used one, or one they bought but decided not to use.


Sure man, I'm willing to consider buying a used one.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I hear a lot of people rave about the http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/554/sCategory/2182


----------



## mbed0123

for some reason here.....maybe I'm missing something, but I can not get my voltage to pass what AB allows with the soft mod on... Like it is stuck at 1.325 which should allow me 1.350 in theory if it is actually .025v higher because of the LLC being off.

I have not seen an increase in AB's Voltage reading at all when using the software to "punch in" the numbers. I know and I have changed a setting on AB in order for it recognize the the softwares changes, but nothing still happens.

Any help would be nice since I crash now at 1202mhz and I "believe" I have 1.3-1.35v going to them ATM.


----------



## abirli

using the tool i type in a voltage with no decimal so in your case 1325 then hit apply
then in msi ab i move the power target back and forth to where it was so 100 to 99 to 100 then hit apply, then the voltage should change to 1325. i found if i adjust the voltage slider back and forth it doesnt work


----------



## Remij

Just want to give a quick thanks to the people that helped me with flashing the BIOSes. For providing information and links for the files, tools necessary and the modded BIOS itself, you've really helped me get the best performance out of my Titans that I possibly could.

So thank you:

Skyn3t
Occamrazor
skupples
szeged
StarGazerLeon

and of course everyone else who I may not know about that played some part in creating and providing the tools and files.


----------



## Groove2013

Hi, guys.

Anyone owns EVGA Titan backplate here?
Because It would be good to know if it has thermal pads on it to transfer the heat to the bakcplate from rear memory chips.
And if this is the case, than is it ok to clock the memory higher (7000-7200) than 6800 with backplate as "cooling/dissipating" solution without fear to fry memory chips?

I'm on air by the way @ 1.21 V max.

Thx for help in advance.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> I have a Thermaltake Level 10 GT which has a side mounted fan, plus I added a 120mm @12v to blow air directly at the card. I'm surprised things are getting as hot as they are.


What are your ambient temperatures like? You could try turning on the A/C to see if the temperature drops. If it does drop a lot (like 10C or so) then it may be a case of bad TIM application.

Looking at your case, you could also install an intake fan at the HDD bay area to blow air directly on your Titan and also get an exhaust fan with high CFM to extract hot air quickly out of your casing.

If all goes well your load temps should drop more than 5C. Anyway, for aftermarket air cooler you can't go wrong with the ACX cooler from EVGA.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So I'm testing this out 

When this happened with Vram on my titan


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So I'm testing this out
> 
> When this happened with Vram on my titan


5GB usage?!


----------



## skupples

thinkin it's a mem leak.


----------



## abirli

im having an issue with my titans, and seemingly only in Tomb Raider. only tried TR and Valley. basiclly the cards fluctuates core mhz badly. is it just tomb raider? when i run it with sli disabled they work perfectly


----------



## skupples

hmmm.... Does it affect performance?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> im having an issue with my titans, and seemingly only in Tomb Raider. only tried TR and Valley. basiclly the cards fluctuates core mhz badly. is it just tomb raider? when i run it with sli disabled they work perfectly


It didn't do it for me on Tomb Raider, but my cards throttle like crazy on Borderlands 2 for some reason.


----------



## abirli

Still very playable but it doesn't maximize performance, like it'll boost up to 1xxx but then go back down to like 886 for the remainder of the benchmark


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Still very playable but it doesn't maximize performance, like it'll boost up to 1xxx but then go back down to like 886 for the remainder of the benchmark


It's only in the benchmark? I'm confused... I think an easy solution could possibly be to get off of that terrible stock bios... Tomb Raider benchmark is weak, probably doesn't require your full gpu horse power type of thing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Still very playable but it doesn't maximize performance, like it'll boost up to 1xxx but then go back down to like 886 for the remainder of the benchmark


During Tomb Raider Benchamrk, my cards never throttled and gpu usage remained above 94% the whole time. What BIoS are you using?


----------



## abirli

I tried metro ll and both cards behaved normally, although they had different boost clocks they were still over 1k mhz


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> I tried metro ll and both cards behaved normally, although they had different boost clocks they were still over 1k mhz


Stock BIOS? Or are you using a modded bios?


----------



## abirli

I was using svl7s then switched back to stock to see if it was still doing it. And it does it on both


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> I was using svl7s then switched back to stock to see if it was still doing it. And it does it on both


Try using Skyn3t bios, yiu can download the Bios and Flash Tool from OccamRazor sig.
They eliminated throttling on mine even on tomb raider.

Post back with results.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> I was using svl7s then switched back to stock to see if it was still doing it. And it does it on both


Yap, the bios you flashed is not modded to go beyond 350W!
You got everything in my SIG, any doubt or trouble PM me!
You´ll find this is the most supportive thread in all OCN! Everybody helps everybody!!!








And fill your SIG, its important! Theres a link in my SIG too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Try using Skyn3t bios, you can download the *Bios and Flash Tool from OccamRazor sig*.
> They eliminated throttling on mine even on tomb raider.
> 
> Post back with results.












Cheers

Ed


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> During Tomb Raider Benchamrk, my cards never throttled and gpu usage remained above 94% the whole time. What BIoS are you using?


I had svl7 and skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Stock BIOS? Or are you using a modded bios?


Both
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, the bios you flashed is not modded to go beyond 350W!
> You got everything in my SIG, any doubt or trouble PM me!
> You´ll find this is the most supportive thread in all OCN! Everybody helps everybody!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fill your SIG, its important! Theres a link in my SIG too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks I'll reflash again tomorrow. I liked svl7 bc the overclocking was simple. Is the skyn3t one the same everything except for the power target increase


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> 
> Anyone owns EVGA Titan backplate here?
> Because It would be good to know if it has thermal pads on it to transfer the heat to the bakcplate from rear memory chips.
> And if this is the case, than is it ok to clock the memory higher (7000-7200) than 6800 with backplate as "cooling/dissipating" solution without fear to fry memory chips?
> 
> I'm on air by the way @ 1.21 V max.
> 
> Thx for help in advance.


the evga titan backplate does have thermal pads on it, idk if the passive cooling it supplies really helps anything. I know alatar doesnt like backplates because more air flows directly over the modules instead of having heat trapped on the backplate, but the evga backplate is perforated so it might be better than the EK backplates in that regard.

LabestiaHumana, your block is out and usps should have it to you in a couple days if they dont play soccer with it like they do with all the stuff they ship lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the evga titan backplate does have thermal pads on it, idk if the passive cooling it supplies really helps anything. I know alatar doesnt like backplates because more air flows directly over the modules instead of having heat trapped on the backplate, but the evga backplate is perforated so it might be better than the EK backplates in that regard.
> 
> LabestiaHumana, *your block is out and usps should have it to you in a couple days* if they dont play soccer with it like they do with all the stuff they ship lol.


Thanks man! Gonna be looking forward for this weekend as all my WC parts might come in. Including that Sexy EK CPU block lol. When i contacted Frozen to cancel, it had already been shipped!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks man! Gonna be looking forward for this weekend as all my WC parts might come in. Including that Sexy EK CPU block lol. When i contacted Frozen to cancel, it had already been shipped!


they did the same thing to me lol, i accidentally ordered one too many EK titan blocks, tried to get them to take one out but it had been shipped already, luckily i got a great deal on a new titan, $675 shipped lol. So now that block doesnt have to be sent back. i just have to find a rig to put this titan in now


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they did the same thing to me lol, i accidentally ordered one too many EK titan blocks, tried to get them to take one out but it had been shipped already, luckily i got a great deal on a new titan, $675 shipped lol. So now that block doesnt have to be sent back. i just have to find a rig to put this titan in now


Put it on a laptop


----------



## szeged

hahaha







the only laptop in my house died, needs a new motherboard but i dont even want to bother taking it apart, was an el cheapo asus mobo i got for the gf for school for $150 when they went new for $2000, i knew it was on its way out when he told me the price tag lol. It lasted about 6 months or so though, so it was worth the $150 lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only laptop in my house died, needs a new motherboard but i dont even want to bother taking it apart, was an el cheapo asus mobo i got for the gf for school for $150 when they went new for $2000, i knew it was on its way out when he told me the price tag lol. It lasted about 6 months or so though, so it was worth the $150 lol.


For MS Word and Web browsing, you really don't need much. I'm an apple fanboy, and this Duo Core i7 model from 2011 is still Overkill. I run Adobe CS6, Gamecapture software and a few steam games. I wish I could hook up an external GPU via thunderbolt. That might be a bad thing since my productivity at work will go way down.


----------



## szeged

haha







most likely lol. time to work....or....games


----------



## StarGazerLeon

If anyone knows where I can get an ACX cooler for my Titan, please let me know. I am in the UK. They are not in stock at EVGA.

Thanks for the advice, Evange.


----------



## 2slick4u

I'll be getting my Titan today







pretty stoked about it!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I'll be getting my Titan today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty stoked about it!


Make sure you enjoy your GPU. Just don't follow members with buyers remorse.







. here you have the best thread crew @ATT.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Make sure you enjoy your GPU. Just don't follow members with buyers remorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . here you have the best thread crew @ATT.


I just want the best single gpu solution with a option of getting multiple monitors and what better than a titan. It was either this or the 780! Would I get a significant boost from my current card the 7970?


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys! a 780 with just 1,278v that belonged to Koniakki died yesterday!
The card was on air and was using AB soft mod!
Im going to leave the same post i left at the 780 Owners club:

Please do *NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!*
No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! *HEAT KILLS!*
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!

Please guys PLAY SAFE!

*ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)*
Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## StarGazerLeon

I think I should flash back to the stock BIOS. My cooling isn't good enough to even deal with 1.200v. I'm hitting 80c pretty fast in certain games. I cannot afford to cook my VRMs, I will be GPUless for a long time if that happens :/.

Thanks for the warning, Ed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> I had svl7 and skyn3t
> 
> Both
> Thanks I'll reflash again tomorrow. I liked svl7 bc the overclocking was simple. *Is the skyn3t one the same everything except for the power target increase[*/quote]
> 
> No, its a lot different, every modder takes on a different path on the changes they make on any particular bios, most of the changes are not seen by us but they are there and make a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Brother Skyn3t is a *Awesome Artisan(Modder)* on these bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


----------



## szeged

grabbed another 3930k for $390 shipped, guy got it to 5ghz stable on his RIVE, hope it can do it for me too


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> I had svl7 and skyn3t
> 
> Both
> Thanks I'll reflash again tomorrow. I liked svl7 bc the overclocking was simple. *Is the skyn3t one the same everything except for the power target increase[*/quote]
> 
> No, its a lot different, every modder takes on a different path on the changes they make on any particular bios, most of the changes are not seen by us but they are there and make a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Brother Skyn3t is a *Awesome Artisan(Modder)* on these bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> for the skyn3t is overclocking handled the same way as svl7's? i really liked how that worked, reminded me of my 8800gtx's
Click to expand...


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> grabbed another 3930k for $390 shipped, guy got it to 5ghz stable on his RIVE, hope it can do it for me too


Which motherboard will you be using that 3930k with?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Which motherboard will you be using that 3930k with?


gonna use my current RIVE, switch it out my existing 3930k, if it OC's more, ill keep the new one and sell the old.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gonna use my current RIVE, switch it out my existing 3930k, if it OC's more, ill keep the new one and sell the old.


Didnt notice you had a x79 system but thats cool







how's haswell btw?

I'm contemplating between a 780 and a titan lol which card would be a better choice if it was you?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Didnt notice you had a x79 system but thats cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's haswell btw?
> 
> I'm contemplating between a 780 and a titan lol which card would be a better choice if it was you?


im loving haswell, i got really lucky with mine, required next to no volts to hit 5ghz compared to others, i still havent delidded it so i run it at 4.8 atm with lower volts for now.

def grab the titan







the difference between a 780 and titan isnt much, but it is better. I would grab a titan over a 780 every time if given the chance.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im loving haswell, i got really lucky with mine, required next to no volts to hit 5ghz compared to others, i still havent delidded it so i run it at 4.8 atm with lower volts for now.
> 
> def grab the titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference between a 780 and titan isnt much, but it is better. I would grab a titan over a 780 every time if given the chance.


Thanks for the response, I mean I probably wont be switch graphics cards for a while so I want the best of the best but only thing is the price of a Titan will rip my wallet apart haha


----------



## szeged

yeah titans price is a tough pill to swallow, i only buy mine used, they overclock just the same, and if theyre broken, i either get my money back or rma them







i have a titan on its way to me atm, paid $675 usd for it, guy seems legit so i hope its a good one.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah titans price is a tough pill to swallow, i only buy mine used, they overclock just the same, and if theyre broken, i either get my money back or rma them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a titan on its way to me atm, paid $675 usd for it, guy seems legit so i hope its a good one.


Wow I cant find any used Titans here local where I'm from








And local stores only have the Asus Titan all ran out of the EVGA


----------



## szeged

that sucks







im an evga fanboy lol.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im an evga fanboy lol.


I can tell since both your titans are evga haha ;P I mean I'm not by any mean a fan boy of both but I own both asus and evga cards and they're both reliable from my experience


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I just want the best single gpu solution with a option of getting multiple monitors and what better than a titan. It was either this or the 780! Would I get a significant boost from my current card the 7970?


Very nice!! Welcome to the club! I exceed 3gb often in 1080p surround(as of recent, arma3 and serious sam 3 BFE). Can only imagine what next gen will be like after seeing how BF4 hog's them vrams.


----------



## szeged

im counting on more games to be visually stunning like crysis 3, so im definitely glad i went with 6gb vram 7680x1440 hogs it all lol.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Chaps, I have a question about the Skynet BIOS. Since I started using it, I've noticed a increase in temps by around 5-10C. How does the power limit work? Is it constantly at max TDP of 439W with the power target at 125%? Or does it only draw what it needs to?

My temps are getting to the point of discomfort, that's why I'm asking







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> for the skyn3t is overclocking handled the same way as svl7's? i really liked how that worked, reminded me of my 8800gtx's


Yes, with no boost you have to set the clocks and voltage yourself, find the sweet spot between voltage and clocks and leave memory alone while you do it, when you find your max core clock, go for the memory, remember to check for temps, dont let it reach the max temps, keep it below 80C if they are unrealistically high perhaps is best to take the cooler apart to check the thermal compound!

Play safe!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, with no boost you have to set the clocks and voltage yourself, find the sweet spot between voltage and clocks and leave memory alone while you do it, when you find your max core clock, go for the memory, remember to check for temps, dont let it reach the max temps, keep it below 80C if they are unrealistically high perhaps is best to take the cooler apart to check the thermal compound!
> 
> Play safe!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed, i cant wait to get home and switch them out, maybe some more overclocking? im only 2000 points behind Mad Tse in 3dmark11 Extreme. for 3dmark benches does overclocking the memory help more? i was running 1320/6750. maybe bump it to 1400/6500 would give higer results?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Thanks Ed, i cant wait to get home and switch them out, maybe some more overclocking? im only 2000 points behind Mad Tse in 3dmark11 Extreme. for 3dmark benches does overclocking the memory help more? i was running 1320/6750. maybe bump it to 1400/6500 would give higer results?


If you´re on water and got EK blocks got for it!
Benching on air with high voltage is not advised!
Koniakki just killed his 780 on air with just 1,27v!!

Play safe

Ed


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you´re on water and got EK blocks got for it!
> Benching on air with high voltage is not advised!
> Koniakki just killed his 780 on air with just 1,27v!!
> 
> Play safe
> 
> Ed


I am in h2o with ek blocks. And I saw that about koniakki, =[

I was using 1.350 Gpus were about 44 after several hours of benching


----------



## GraveDigger7878

OMG my RAM is causing BSOD I think! After I got my second Titan I decided to get a new case. I transferred everything into my new case but in the process one of the heat spreaders on one of the DIMMs fell off! now I am getting a BSOD about every hour. I have not run any memtests yet. I tried sticking the heat sink back on and everything but whatever. I have been out of the game on the memory department considering I bought my Corsair Vengeance ram like 3 years ago.

I am on a 2600K, ASUS Maximus 4 Extreme-Z Z68 board. I am trying to find new RAM that doesn't break the bank? Any ideas? Anyone think its something other than ram? I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Baasha

Would love to see the R290X do this:




First 4K video of Crysis 3 maxed out!


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I am so jealous of you right now... completely jealous...


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> I am in h2o with ek blocks. And I saw that about koniakki, =[
> 
> I was using 1.350 Gpus were about 44 after several hours of benching


what speeds on the core and mem are you able to achieve and how many cards in your setup? I have a quad TITAN setup and am only able to get ATM 1156 core and 6708 memory. I have gotten to about 1191 core, but anything beyond that it crashes. This is with skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide and the voltage maxed out on AB. I see it registering around 1.319-1.325v idle.

Even with this voltage I am unable to achieve stability on 1202 mhz core and beyond. When I attempt to use the software to enable a voltage higher than the 1.35 (which could be more like 1.375v) it does not register on AB as anything higher than 1.35v on screen. My cards never see temps above 41c under load and idle around 25-28c if the room is nice and cold, but usually idle around 30-32c if there are no fans on.

Is this normal? I have read that only AB can and will give you the most accurate results as per voltage readings.....

On another note.... I have attached a picture for all to check out and if there is anything that anyone can point out as anything interesting please feel free to suggest or point out.


But one thing I want to ask is about my CPU temps..... I have my XSPC RayStorm hooked up the way it is "I assume" supposed to be with the lettering horizontal as it should read..... Now my core temps seem to be quite variable here in terms of differences between them. That looks to me like the water block isn't fixed the right way according the core layout of my 3970X?? Does that sound about right??

Here is a picture of the CPU cooler as it is installed...... You can see it is horizontal.....


I just have no idea as to whether the CPU core layout is vertical or horizontal......


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Would love to see the R290X do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 4K video of Crysis 3 maxed out!


Disregard it . He uses mods.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> what speeds on the core and mem are you able to achieve and how many cards in your setup? I have a quad TITAN setup and am only able to get ATM 1156 core and 6708 memory. I have gotten to about 1191 core, but anything beyond that it crashes. This is with skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide and the voltage maxed out on AB. I see it registering around 1.319-1.325v idle.
> 
> Even with this voltage I am unable to achieve stability on 1202 mhz core and beyond. When I attempt to use the software to enable a voltage higher than the 1.35 (which could be more like 1.375v) it does not register on AB as anything higher than 1.35v on screen. My cards never see temps above 41c under load and idle around 25-28c if the room is nice and cold, but usually idle around 30-32c if there are no fans on.
> 
> Is this normal? I have read that only AB can and will give you the most accurate results as per voltage readings.....


i am running 2 titans, and max i ran 3dmark11 extreme settings was 1320/6750 on svl7s bios with max power, voltage was like 1.37 i think both are on a quad rad.


----------



## mbed0123

I see you are saying with max power.... are you referring to the voltage slider being up all the way?


----------



## abirli

no with max power target


----------



## 2slick4u




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> what speeds on the core and mem are you able to achieve and how many cards in your setup? I have a quad TITAN setup and am only able to get ATM 1156 core and 6708 memory. I have gotten to about 1191 core, but anything beyond that it crashes. This is with skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide and the voltage maxed out on AB. I see it registering around 1.319-1.325v idle.
> 
> Even with this voltage I am unable to achieve stability on 1202 mhz core and beyond. When I attempt to use the software to enable a voltage higher than the 1.35 (which could be more like 1.375v) it does not register on AB as anything higher than 1.35v on screen. My cards never see temps above 41c under load and idle around 25-28c if the room is nice and cold, but usually idle around 30-32c if there are no fans on.
> 
> Is this normal? I have read that only AB can and will give you the most accurate results as per voltage readings.....
> 
> On another note.... I have attached a picture for all to check out and if there is anything that anyone can point out as anything interesting please feel free to suggest or point out.
> 
> 
> But one thing I want to ask is about my CPU temps..... I have my XSPC RayStorm hooked up the way it is "I assume" supposed to be with the lettering horizontal as it should read..... Now my core temps seem to be quite variable here in terms of differences between them. That looks to me like the water block isn't fixed the right way according the core layout of my 3970X?? Does that sound about right??
> 
> Here is a picture of the CPU cooler as it is installed...... You can see it is horizontal.....
> 
> 
> I just have no idea as to whether the CPU core layout is vertical or horizontal......


As i said in the PM, change the legacy skin for any other skin in AB you are using a old skin and do not have the power target slider!
Your problem is simple whether you have water or air one or more of your titans is weak and needs very high voltage to run at the speed you want so when it crashes all of them crash!
Bench each one individually to find which one is the weak link and set the max OC of that card to all the others!
What ASIC score you have on the Titans?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## mbed0123

I understand now it was pointed out to me that I was using the "legacy" skin and not the original. I was unable to see it with the skin I had on for some reason.....weird.

thank you for clarifying that up for me as well..


----------



## mbed0123

Not sure how to test for ASIC if you could point that out as to how I would love to find out myself....


----------



## abirli

use gpu-z right click on title bar run asic. i think it only does one card at at time


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> I understand now it was pointed out to me that I was using the "legacy" skin and not the original. I was unable to see it with the skin I had on for some reason.....weird.
> 
> thank you for clarifying that up for me as well..


That skin was made for older chips that had shader speed as the new architectures changed no longer is necessary to have that slider, so new skins had to be created to reflect the changes!
You have to check one card at a time for the ASIC score, just change on the lower left side the cards!



Cheers

Ed


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Wow.. On Craigslist in Arizona. There's a Titan for sale for $600. If I had the funds, I would jump on it.


----------



## skupples

I feel sorry for anyone who's selling off Titans for a 290x or 780Ti. Specially @ that price. Amazon is putting it @ ~700$ two day's before NDA is up. The people thinking it's going to be 500$ are sadly mistaken *me thinks.*

Interesting, I don't even see that (amazon) page up anymore... Wonder if AMD demanded it's removal.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone who's selling off Titans for a 290x or 780Ti. Specially @ that price. Amazon is putting it @ ~700$ two day's before NDA is up. The people thinking it's going to be 500$ are sadly mistaken *me thinks.*
> 
> Interesting, I don't even see that (amazon) page up anymore... Wonder if AMD demanded it's removal.


seriously I don't see the point in selling a titan. besides my ebay ranting, the price you'd have to sell them at (unless you're really patient) is so low....i gave up on the idea of selling for 780's back at their release because I would hardly end up ahead in my wallet after it was all said and done (this is in US with US prices of course, I feel for those that have to deal with worse pricing)

sad news for me - ASUS's rma status estimates my motherboard will be complete 11/05/13....ugh, I really was not expecting that long - I was hoping a week/1.5 weeks at most. hoping that was just an arbitrary date they threw up there for now (they just got it in from shipping)

guess I'll miss out on the BF4 release...so sad


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Can someone explain to me why GPU-Z says i have a EVGA Titan when its supposed to be a Asus ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why GPU-Z says i have a EVGA Titan when its supposed to be a Asus ?


because you flashed my vBios. most of my vBios is made from EVGA virgin bios.







you fine just enjoy your clock now.


----------



## mbed0123

Here is the list of my cards ASIC profile. can anyone tell me if this is good or bad...

ASIC Quality:

1st: 79.5%
2nd: 72.1%
3rd: 68.8%
4th: 77.0%


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Here is the list of my cards ASIC profile. can anyone tell me if this is good or bad...
> 
> ASIC Quality:
> 
> 1st: 79.5%
> 2nd: 72.1%
> 3rd: 68.8%
> 4th: 77.0%


Meaningless. Nor good or bad.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Here is the list of my cards ASIC profile. can anyone tell me if this is good or bad...
> 
> ASIC Quality:
> 
> 1st: 79.5%
> 2nd: 72.1%
> 3rd: 68.8%
> 4th: 77.0%


AFAIK your 1st and 4th are good OCers on air and require less voltage to get higher speeds,
your 2nd and 3rd are average ASIC and will take more voltage to get the same speeds as your other cards!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AFAIK your 1st and 4th are good OCers on air and require less voltage to get higher speeds,
> your 2nd and 3rd are average ASIC and will take more voltage to get the same speeds as your other cards!
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Ah ha.... very well my friends, I greatly appreciate the help here. then I should in theory add more voltage to the lower two of the four in regards to ASIC quality?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Ah ha.... very well my friends, I greatly appreciate the help here. then I should in theory add more voltage to the lower two of the four in regards to ASIC quality?


IMHO you should get water on them if you haven't already, im not seeing it in your RIG description!
Add voltage later!









Cheers

Ed

P.S. What blocks do you have on the Titans? EK?


----------



## Phishy714

After much tweaking, new score!

Delided 3770k @ 4.7Ghz (1.235v)
TITAN SLI ; 1228 / 3795



I feel like I could have pushed this much more, but I am happy for now. I don't have a way to monitor my VRM's atm, so I didn't want to continue pushing the memory clock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Ah ha.... very well my friends, I greatly appreciate the help here. then I should in theory add more voltage to the lower two of the four in regards to ASIC quality?


If it's any judge... Their's a .062v difference in required voltage between my 67% and 87% cards @ 1006core. idk if that's asic or what /shrug


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> because you flashed my vBios. most of my vBios is made from EVGA virgin bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you fine just enjoy your clock now.


Ah yes. That would explain It. Now if i could get Metro to stop mucking about and use the card properly I'll be dead happy. It just sits at 1006mhz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If it's any judge... Their's a .062v difference in required voltage between my 67% and 87% cards @ 1006core. idk if that's asic or what /shrug


Lower ASIC chips will always need more voltage either on low or high core speeds!
0.062v is a lot!
i.e. 1.212v + 0.062v = 1.274v!
My 2 installed cards have 68.7% and 69.5% and the voltage difference between them is 0.012v!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lower ASIC chips will always need more voltage either on low or high core speeds!
> 0.062v is a lot!
> i.e. 1.212v + 0.062v = 1.274v!
> My 2 installed cards have 68.7% and 69.5% and the voltage difference between them is 0.012v!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I know right? It is a 20% "ASIC" difference between unit's... & this is the only thing I see different between them. I'm curious what my third titan's range will be, as it's only 1% higher than my lowest card (68%)

ok, must sleep. Gnight T.O.C... One day Closer to Over priced Dinosaur club...







Ohhh, and one day closer to me actually being able to start in EKGA Model-T Ugly Ass 900D!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> After much tweaking, new score!
> 
> Delided 3770k @ 4.7Ghz (1.235v)
> TITAN SLI ; 1228 / 3795
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I could have pushed this much more, but I am happy for now. I don't have a way to monitor my VRM's atm, so I didn't want to continue pushing the memory clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow you got yourself a golden 3770k there...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know right? It is a 20% "ASIC" difference between unit's... & this is the only thing I see different between them. I'm curious what my third titan's range will be, as it's only 1% higher than my lowest card (68%)
> 
> ok, must sleep. Gnight T.O.C... One day Closer to Over priced Dinosaur club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, and one day closer to me actually being able to start in EKGA Model-T Ugly Ass 900D!


Have a good night too my friend!








When you wake up tell me whats your 87% card voltage for 1006mhz and your third titan range should be inline with mine as i have (+-) 1% difference also!

Go on then, im gonna hit the sack too!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Azazil1190

Gyus I have big broblem here. When I post here my first score I take score 143.1 frames with 1201 core and 3641 memory and 1.21 voltage on air.Now with same system same windows.1291 core and 3804 memory and 1.30v on water I cant reach tha same score every time that I run valley my score is under 143 score with any overclock on core or memory.Realy strange I cant find the reason probably I have to format my pc.edit In two cases I have tha same bios.


----------



## qiplayer

The point of nvidia is to make money, so they made the gtx580 with only 1,5gb vram, to be changed with the gtx 680 that has only 2gb of vram, to be exchanged with the 780 that has only 3 gb of vram, to be exchanged with the gtx 880 that possibly will have only 3,5gb of vram (if they do 4gb on the gtx880 people with surround won't need to upgrade that fast).

Whitout AMD they have no contain. So we need AMD to work well to get the right product for a not-too-much-overpriced cost.


----------



## _REAPER_

DO you guys think it is worth me getting a 4th Titan or just stick with 3?


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> DO you guys think it is worth me getting a 4th Titan or just stick with 3?


Before the titans i have 2x690 4gpu.quad sli its not working fine at the game and the benchmarks if you want i can post you some benchmarks on valley or 3dmark to check it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> DO you guys think it is worth me getting a 4th Titan or just stick with 3?


With more than 2 Titans you are heading to ultra high resolution camp, so unless you are benching or have 4K monitor(s) its really not worth it as the scaling will be very small from 3 to 4!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

i wanna go 4k surround lol, too bad the monitors cost more than my titans


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> DO you guys think it is worth me getting a 4th Titan or just stick with 3?


Depends.

Do you own three 1600p screens?
Do you like benching.

If the answer to both is not, then do not get a 4th GPU.


----------



## _REAPER_

Right now I have a 2560*1440 monitor but I want to run ultra settings on every game I play. I think I will stick with 3 since I am not going to get more than one monitor.


----------



## Jpmboy

2 gk110 cards is plenty for 1x 1440p monitor. I's bet that in tri sli one card is very under utilized. OC 2 cards will do all you need with one 1440 monitor


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> DO you guys think it is worth me getting a 4th Titan or just stick with 3?


If your favourite game is 3D Mark X or Unigine Valley, or "who has the longest epeen" by all means. If you play video games, anything over a 2 gpu's SLI is a waste of time and money, especially if you use a single monitor.


----------



## Panther Al

The only reason I can see to get a 4th Titan, is for folding, you really don't get any performance boosts from 3 to 4 that make it worth that 1k price tag.

My dream rig right now is a pair of E5-2697's with 4 Titans to really turn out the points. Anyone know the winning lotto numbers?


----------



## tn2010

Hello everyone, I am having major low usage GPU issues and I need your assistance. My problem is everything I play a game(Battlefield 3, Arkham City) I only get 30-50% GPU usage, But when I benchmark(3Dmark, Heaven, Valley) I get 99% GPU usage.

I had the Titan for almost a year now and never had this problem until I moved to Windows 8 about 3 weeks ago. In the past in Windows 7 the same games would run at 99% GPU usage. When I moved to Windows 8 I had to install new bios for my motherboard and it erased all my overclock settings for my CPU and I had forgotten the settings I used. But I overclocked my CPU again to 4.3ghz and I was still having this problem. I have tried 3 Nvidia drivers now and none seem to help. I tried using K-Boost and that didn't do anything. I tried high performance settings in Windows power saving options, and I've tried max performance setting in Nvidia control panel under power management. None of those things have worked. The only change in hardware I've made was adding a 2TB HDD when I installed Windows 8 and than adding a SB ZXR soundcard when I upgraded to Windows 8.1. I did have a problem when installing chipset drivers when I installed Windows 8. The problem was that I couldn't install the newest ones, but I did install the beta ones. Can someone please help me?


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> If you play video games, anything over a 2 gpu's SLI is a waste of time and money, especially if you use a single monitor.


If you say so


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tn2010*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am having major low usage GPU issues and I need your assistance. My problem is everything I play a game(Battlefield 3, Arkham City) I only get 30-50% GPU usage, But when I benchmark(3Dmark, Heaven, Valley) I get 99% GPU usage.
> 
> I had the Titan for almost a year now and never had this problem until I moved to Windows 8 about 3 weeks ago. In the past in Windows 7 the same games would run at 99% GPU usage. When I moved to Windows 8 I had to install new bios for my motherboard and it erased all my overclock settings for my CPU and I had forgotten the settings I used. But I overclocked my CPU again to 4.3ghz and I was still having this problem. I have tried 3 Nvidia drivers now and none seem to help. I tried using K-Boost and that didn't do anything. I tried high performance settings in Windows power saving options, and I've tried max performance setting in Nvidia control panel under power management. None of those things have worked. The only change in hardware I've made was adding a 2TB HDD when I installed Windows 8 and than adding a SB ZXR soundcard when I upgraded to Windows 8.1. I did have a problem when installing chipset drivers when I installed Windows 8. The problem was that I couldn't install the newest ones, but I did install the beta ones. Can someone please help me?


so wait, what driver's & windows are you on now? 8.1 and the 331 beta's?


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wanna go 4k surround lol, too bad the monitors cost more than my titans


That makes two of us.... Damn they're expensive....


----------



## tn2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so wait, what driver's & windows are you on now? 8.1 and the 331 beta's?


I am currently on Windows 8.1 with Nvidia driver 331.58.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tn2010*
> 
> I am currently on Windows 8.1 with Nvidia driver 331.58.


hmmm... I'm hearing nothing but terrible things about 331.58, also hearing nothing but terrible things about win 8.1

Can you tell me if your pcie 3.0 is working?


----------



## tn2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmmm... I'm hearing nothing but terrible things about 331.58, also hearing nothing but terrible things about win 8.1
> 
> Can you tell me if your pcie 3.0 is working?


It is not working. I tried the nvidia force 3.0 pcie patch for X79 and it doesn't work. It did on Windows 7.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmmm... I'm hearing nothing but terrible things about 331.58, also hearing nothing but terrible things about win 8.1
> 
> Can you tell me if your pcie 3.0 is working?


331.58 is working fine for me but I'm running windows 7 thank god


----------



## Lukas026

anyone tried new WHQL drivers ? read some posts on other forums and they seem good for overcloking 6xx / 7xx / Titan series and also seems like they run cooler than previous drivers in both idle and load...

any experiences ?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> anyone tried new WHQL drivers ? read some posts on other forums and they seem good for overcloking 6xx / 7xx / Titan series and also seems like they run cooler than previous drivers in both idle and load...
> 
> any experiences ?


Working well for me right now minor O/C but right now I am just doing a +100 on mem / GPU since I don't need a higher O/C yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tn2010*
> 
> It is not working. I tried the nvidia force 3.0 pcie patch for X79 and it doesn't work. It did on Windows 7.


ok, yeah that's part of the driver's current level of brokenness... Though, i'm not sure that would affect gpu usage...


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmmm... I'm hearing nothing but terrible things about 331.58, also hearing nothing but terrible things about win 8.1
> 
> Can you tell me if your pcie 3.0 is working?


Running win 8.1 with 331.58 and Pci-e 3 patch is working no probs so far


----------



## szeged

off topic inc

preparing for another titans arrival tomorrow morning, gotta have everything looking good









some side by side of before and after pics of sleeving the cables for its arrival


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









crappy camera phone pics with bad lighting, its actually dark red sleeve from MDPC, lighting and phone quality camera make it look pink as dreamxtreme so kindly pointed out on steam









only managed to cut my fingers 59834834 times this time sleeving it, since whoever put these cables together must be satan himself.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> off topic inc
> 
> preparing for another titans arrival tomorrow morning, gotta have everything looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some side by side of before and after pics of sleeving the cables for its arrival
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crappy camera phone pics with bad lighting, its actually dark red sleeve from MDPC, lighting and phone quality camera make it look pink as dreamxtreme so kindly pointed out on steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only managed to cut my fingers 59834834 times this time sleeving it, since whoever put these cables together must be satan himself.


Good job I love mdpc it's seriously the best sleeve out there every time I see it in my rig I marvel in it


----------



## skupples

Tom Petersen "780Ti is the new high end, that's all I can say... You know it will be great, it has Ti in it" proof it's going to be 2880 core!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wait, is titan high end? or super high end?


----------



## skupples

btw we got some new leaks folks...

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=35630358 scroll down... Pictures were taken of the chart's before everything got pulled down...

4 whole fps faster than titan in 2 titles. I guess to these people 4 fps is a "whooping"

http://videocardz.com/47106/amd-radeon-r9-290x-review-charts-leak

more, from oct-21st, probably in the amd thread somewhere, but couldn't find it...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw we got some new leaks folks...
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=35630358 scroll down... Pictures were taken of the chart's before everything got pulled down...
> 
> 4 whole fps faster than titan in 2 titles. I guess to these people 4 fps is a "whooping"
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47106/amd-radeon-r9-290x-review-charts-leak
> 
> more, from oct-21st, probably in the amd thread somewhere, but couldn't find it...


I'd take this as a good news if true for the R290X performing better and priced less than the 780/Titan. LiL hope for some price drops.


----------



## skupples

Most of those show a neck & neck competition, depending on the bench/game. good stuff really. & this is @ stock. The real show is OC performance. @least, for those of us who know what OC'ing is... Seems AMD tends to cater more towards a plug & play community,

4-6 fps, 300-400 3dmark points. Even if it really is a 1EU to 1$ pricing (Which I highly doubt) it's not a big enough upgrade to off load on titan's. The cheaper it is, the harder it will be to get money back next upgrade, & knowing AMD it will be 300$ in 9 months, which completely destroy's end-user resale value.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Looks like pricing for the 290X is going to be $550 which makes it a complete no-brainer of a buy to be honest. I know this is the Titan club but you gotta be a little less biased and admit that getting Titan performance for $550 is awesome news for everybody (except maybe Nvidia). It will force Nvidia to significantly lower prices and hopefully clue them into the fact that they actually do have competition again. At this price it really doesn't even matter if the 290X still loses at max OC because you could almost buy two 290X's for the price of a Titan....


----------



## skupples

Indeed. I have a warm fuzzy feeling in my wallet for many reasons tonight. The possible surge of AMD stock, & the future of Nvidia pricing if AMD can actually bring back the GPU wars. I still won't be buying any though.

I'm even more glad that I only payed 750$ for my third titty.

woah, terrible grammar, time for bed. Good night Titan club... Tonight's the night... We shall wake up owner's of the worlds most expensive dinosaur tomorrow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I see no reason whatsoever to let go of my Titans but am looking forward to some new blood in the benching section!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I see no reason whatsoever to let go of my Titans but am looking forward to some new blood in the benching section!


=D indeed my friend!

I actually feel like Nvidia may stay arrogant as ever with G-sync on the horizon...


----------



## Panther Al

I look at it this way: maybe now I can afford to get a third myself once the price of second hand or new units go down.


----------



## skupples

I think titan may be going end of cycle to be honest. Should be able to find them for ~600$ now though. As amd just screwed all of our resale value's.







I would guess they will be going on ebay & craigslist & the marketplace in mass starting tomorrow. The only other piece of hardware I Care about until ~2015 is that damned RIVE:BE. Unless maxwell flagship is jaw droppingly 30-40% faster than titan... Which I just don't see @ this point unless it's a 6,000 core 20nm part.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's the main reason I won't be selling mine anytime soon. Would rather just keep them than take a $500+ hit on each card. At least we now know for sure that they will remain pretty much the fastest video cards on the market until the end of 2014...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well looking at some of the reviews of the 290X. It's basically entirely down to the game which way it goes at stock. However at 95C the OC is bugger all on the 290x. I'm getting another Titan and sticking with my Dinosaur cause its still a bloody T-rex when overclocked


----------



## marc0053

Zotac GTX Titan for sale at NCIX Canada for $940CAN after $40CAN in-mail rebate

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=80629&vpn=ZT%2D70101%2D10P&manufacture=Zotac&promoid=1145


----------



## 2slick4u

They are but no stock anywhere where I live


----------



## milkychipz

I'm super peeved with the recent R290 reviews. I bought a Titan a while back, can anyone here give me some post-purchase rationalization to help me reaffirm that my purchase was the correct one.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> I'm super peeved with the recent R290 reviews. I bought a Titan a while back, can anyone here give me some post-purchase rationalization to help me reaffirm that my purchase was the correct one.


The Titan didn't get slower, it is still a helluva card, no need to regret buying it. Something newer & faster is always just around the corner, if you keep waiting for it you'll never be able to upgrade.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> I'm super peeved with the recent R290 reviews. I bought a Titan a while back, can anyone here give me some post-purchase rationalization to help me reaffirm that my purchase was the correct one.


Titan hasn't been a good purchase for stock performance since the custom cooled 780s came out in late May.

Wait for proper OC'd results.


----------



## exyia

only read HWC's review so far (will save the rest for reading material while bored at work) and skimmed others for later

but so far, I'm sorry, this is underwhelming for all the hype. I don't see any triumph in engineering. it just looks like they threw more power and heat and took a bite on pricing to try and make a statement. it just feels like a blunt hammer response

for all the hype, this doesn't impress me from an engineering stand point. an already small company with a poor track record only has this to show? good thing they threw all that money at TrueAudio










I want to be an AMD fanboy again, I really do. When I was younger, my dad lead a BIOS R&D development team for AMD - I was a screaming fanboy. Then they bought ATi. Then the layoffs started. I watched their stock go from mid/high ~$20's to what it is now (~$3). my father avoided many waves of layoffs because of his position, but even he was cut eventually. He now works at Cray, and he is not afraid at any moment to tell anyone that the environment and general higher intelligence level was a huge surprise - he said working at AMD in retrospect felt like college

I mean seriously, a physical switch for fan profiles? what is this, the 90's?

/endrant. I miss the old days of AMD. I miss when ATi wasn't AMD. I still think the acquisition was the dumbest move ever


----------



## _REAPER_

I am happy with my TITAN purchase since it now seems as if it will last me through the next round of ATI cards


----------



## djriful

TITAN is like 690, 590 except it is a bit more popular than those dual GPU cards. Rare type expensive one like a Lamborghini going downtown along with other Honda, Dodge, Toyota, Ford cards going at the same speed. 

But that's how the world is, there are people driving exotic cars that get you to the same place just with a regular car. So Titan is just a luxury basically and there is nothing wrong with that.

There is nothing wrong people owning Lamborghini.


----------



## skupples

Just as fast as they were 12 hours ago, which is bloody damned fast. 290X is a good thing for our wallet's I THINK, though NV doesn't really need to get cheaper. These are proof of that.







290x ~579$ USD... neck & neck w/ titan @ stock, which was never that quick. let's see a 1300mhz vs 1300 mhz comparison~!

I'm looking forward to getting 3 titan 2.0 maxwells. 6,144 cuda cores @ 20nm ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














ok back to bed, underwhelming to say the least... I figured I check during the mid night wake-up.


----------



## szeged

thats an impressive price AMD managed to pull, but honestly it only matches +/- 1 to 2% the titan in games, no reason to have buyers remorse and sell your titans for them, looking at all the reviews, the 290x overclocks like a moldy piece of dog feces lol, not worried about it. paying for overnight shipping of a 290x now so i can actually test it out instead of these reviewers results on them.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> I'm super peeved with the recent R290 reviews. I bought a Titan a while back, can anyone here give me some post-purchase rationalization to help me reaffirm that my purchase was the correct one.


R9 290x needs 1GHz to beat Titan ever so slightly in games and runs extremely hot at 95C. Meanwhile Titans' stock speeds are much lower and run way cooler too.

But the real kicker is the price. R9 290x costs $400 less than a brand new Titan. Time for me to grab some cheap second hand Titan.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats an impressive price AMD managed to pull, but honestly it only matches +/- 1 to 2% the titan in games, no reason to have buyers remorse and sell your titans for them, looking at all the reviews, the 290x overclocks like a moldy piece of dog feces lol, not worried about it. paying for overnight shipping of a 290x now so i can actually test it out instead of these reviewers results on them.


The "overclocking not allowed" and "Titans matter but non ref 780s don't (at stock)" arguments are in full swing right now


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The "overclocking not allowed" and "Titans matter but non ref 780s don't (at stock)" arguments are in full swing right now


i havent kept up with the past 20 pages or so in most amd 290x threads, and i didnt read any of the posts in the compilation of 290x reviews thread other than the original, are people really going full r...ummmm "being ignorant" about a stock vs stock win and completely ignoring overclock results?

man amd fans continue to surprise me at every turn.

i guess they just want to sit on their stock card "win" if you can call it that, because the OC potential of the 290x appears to be lacking.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats an impressive price AMD managed to pull, but honestly it only matches +/- 1 to 2% the titan in games, no reason to have buyers remorse and sell your titans for them, looking at all the reviews, the 290x overclocks like a moldy piece of dog feces lol, not worried about it. paying for overnight shipping of a 290x now so i can actually test it out instead of these reviewers results on them.


Eagerly awaiting your review! Titan VS R9 290x!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Eagerly awaiting your review! Titan VS R9 290x!


im excited for it to get here







i have a titan arriving in a few hours, gonna leave it on air so i can test air vs air and water vs water on the 290x

also, im guessing this is a decent representation of what will happen


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Eagerly awaiting your review! Titan VS R9 290x!


Me too. Bring it on szeged!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im excited for it to get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a titan arriving in a few hours, gonna leave it on air so i can test air vs air and water vs water on the 290x
> 
> also, im guessing this is a decent representation of what will happen


Well performance wise R9 290x is not the 'GK110' killer that it was touted to be, but the price-performance ratio of r9 290x is certainly off the charts. Time for Nvidia to fight back with 780Ti.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Well performance wise R9 290x is not the 'GK110' killer that it was touted to be, but the price-performance ratio of r9 290x is certainly off the charts. Time for Nvidia to fight back with 780Ti.


hopefully performance pcs gets a waterblock in for the 290x soon, shipping from slovenia costs almost as much as the waterblock lol.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully performance pcs gets a waterblock in for the 290x soon, shipping from slovenia costs almost as much as the waterblock lol.


Just order from Frozencpu right now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Just order from Frozencpu right now.


do they have them in stock atm? shows only as "Orderable, Stock Expected 1-18 Days " for me


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do they have them in stock atm? shows only as "Orderable, Stock Expected 1-18 Days " for me


It's the only place online that I know it can be ordered from. Cheaper than ordering direct from Slovenia.


----------



## latexyankee

Hey guys I just got everything nice and cozy on new/ish setup a few days ago.

I'm turning to you guys to take some suggestions on anything else I can do/upgrade for any modest performance boost for gaming. I do not really care about benching.

Water loops and a third gpu are pretty much out of the question. I'm gaming on surround @ 120hz so every frame counts here, hence why I'm posting this.

[email protected] ( stingy won't boot at 4.5)
Asrock Z87 Extreme 6
Titan sli @ 1176 on air
16gb Vengeance @ 2133

Can't really think of anything else. I do have time to take the board back and was on the fence about a ROG, but I couldnt justify the price. What improvements would a RIVE or Formula board provide with only 2 cards? I could see for 3-4 way sli.

Fire away, criticism welcome.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Hey guys I just got everything nice and cozy on new/ish setup a few days ago.
> 
> I'm turning to you guys to take some suggestions on anything else I can do/upgrade for any modest performance boost for gaming. I do not really care about benching.
> 
> Water loops and a third gpu are pretty much out of the question. I'm gaming on surround @ 120hz so every frame counts here, hence why I'm posting this.
> 
> [email protected] ( stingy won't boot at 4.5)
> Asrock Z87 Extreme 6
> Titan sli @ 1176 on air
> 16gb Vengeance @ 2133
> 
> Can't really think of anything else. I do have time to take the board back and was on the fence about a ROG, but I couldnt justify the price. What improvements would a RIVE or Formula board provide with only 2 cards? I could see for 3-4 way sli.
> 
> Fire away, criticism welcome.


There's really nothing you can do other than water or a 3rd titan


----------



## skupples

GUYZ GUYZ! According to these fanatics my Titan's actually got slower @ midnight... Like, literally they jumped up and said "Nope! I'm officially slower than I Was yesterday"









ok, i'm done... Time to go make some monies. I gotta computer to build starting nov-1st.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Hey guys I just got everything nice and cozy on new/ish setup a few days ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm turning to you guys to take some suggestions on anything else I can do/upgrade for any modest performance boost for gaming. I do not really care about benching.
> 
> Water loops and a third gpu are pretty much out of the question. I'm gaming on surround @ 120hz so every frame counts here, hence why I'm posting this.
> 
> [email protected] ( stingy won't boot at 4.5)
> Asrock Z87 Extreme 6
> Titan sli @ 1176 on air
> 16gb Vengeance @ 2133
> 
> Can't really think of anything else. I do have time to take the board back and was on the fence about a ROG, but I couldnt justify the price. What improvements would a RIVE or Formula board provide with only 2 cards? I could see for 3-4 way sli.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire away, criticism welcome.


Go find a third titan for 600$!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Go find a third titan for 600$!


I'm off to find a 4th one in the next few weeks. I'm sure someone will be willing to let one go for $500-$600


----------



## szeged

just a couple more hours


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







now for newegg to stop being slow as hell and ship out the 290x


----------



## Creator

With everyone looking to buy another Titan at $600, something tells me I won't be able to get one at $600.









Though I do specifically want one that can do 7000mhz+ on the memory. I want to keep my high memory bandwidth for SLI.


----------



## szeged

ill probably end up selling one for $750 or so if i decide i like the 290x, throw it in a rig to replace a titan , and keep my other titans lol.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> With everyone looking to buy another Titan at $600, something tells me I won't be able to get one at $600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I do specifically want one that can do 7000mhz+ on the memory. I want to keep my high memory bandwidth for SLI.


Not until 20nm GPUs come out. By then they're be around $300-$500 mark.

Note to myself: only go up to $650 for any GPU purchases from now on. Anytime you buy a $1000 GPU, you'll never get even half of that back, more likely a third of it.

Resale values tends to favor the stronger cards in the $300-500 bracket IMO.


----------



## szeged

the only real reason to sell a titan to grab a 290x is if it offers something you cant live without, and it proves to be an insane overclocker on water, or if you have more money than brains


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the only real reason to sell a titan to grab a 290x is if it offers something you cant live without, and it proves to be an insane overclocker on water, or if you have more money than brains


The R9 290X is a catchup to the Titan anyway, it's not worth swapping it out for essentially the same FPS in real-world situations.

If anything, i'll wait for Maxwell 20nm, try to get the GM110 and maybe hopefully it'll be 2x as fast as the Titan. This was my criteria for upgrading, i went to a Titan from a GTX 580 for that 2x increase.


----------



## szeged

i wanna keep a 290x for a rig, i like having amd and nvidia rigs at the ready for when games heavily favor one or the other, main reason i might keep the 290x, second reason is if it is a good clocker on water. Those are the only reasons that would make me sell a titan for it lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The Titan didn't get slower, it is still a helluva card, no need to regret buying it. Something newer & faster is always just around the corner, if you keep waiting for it you'll never be able to upgrade.


^ this. Been saying that too. Cant enjoy waiting!


----------



## phobus

Hi,

I have did the soft volt mode plus disable llt and using skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125slide bios. But my voltage doesn't down clock to 1.137 V from 1.225 when idle:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/ezk8.png/

As you can see GPU drops down to 1006 but V stays on 1.225 V. Any one else having this? Is this normal behavior?

Thanks.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I was just thinking for us Titan owners who are waiting for a price drop, maybe we shouldn't keep our hopes up.

Titan isn't just a gaming card, it also has great compute; to a degree is an entry level work station card. Nvidia knows this, we know this, so I don't expect Titan pricing to fall at any point. On top of this, we are pretty safe in knowing that the 780 Ti isn't going to be better than Titan, the only step above Titan from Nvidia is a full blown GK110 die, and those are for the Quadro's, they won't release a GPU with a full 15 SMX.

So, what to expect from 780 Ti? A 3 GB version of the Titan with cut back compute; near Titan levels of gaming performance for less. Which still doesn't beat the 290X, we are already seeing the 290X beat the Titan and this isn't even including Mantle.

Other than that, 2nd hand used Titans will be cheap.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have did the soft volt mode plus disable llt and using skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125slide bios. But my voltage doesn't down clock to 1.137 V from 1.225 when idle:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/ezk8.png/
> 
> As you can see GPU drops down to 1006 but V stays on 1.225 V. Any one else having this? Is this normal behavior?
> 
> Thanks.


Its normal behavior with the volt mod, create a profile with default values, click default to set the default core, memory and voltage and then add it as a profile! after your OC adventures just click on it and you're back to normal!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I was just thinking for us Titan owners who are waiting for a price drop, maybe we shouldn't keep our hopes up.
> 
> Titan isn't just a gaming card, it also has great compute; to a degree is an entry level work station card. Nvidia knows this, we know this, so I don't expect Titan pricing to fall at any point. On top of this, we are pretty safe in knowing that the 780 Ti isn't going to be better than Titan, the only step above Titan from Nvidia is a full blown GK110 die, and those are for the Quadro's, they won't release a GPU with a full 15 SMX.
> 
> So, what to expect from 780 Ti? A 3 GB version of the Titan with cut back compute; near Titan levels of gaming performance for less. Which still doesn't beat the 290X, we are already seeing the 290X beat the Titan and this isn't even including Mantle.
> 
> Other than that, 2nd hand used Titans will be cheap.


TI will be a cut back Titan with 3gb of memory and high stock clocks, enough to take back the "stock" crown!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I don't see the 290x beating the Titan...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Just saw AMD did a referance only launch. 95C and no overclock what so ever all round then


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its normal behavior with the volt mod, create a profile with default values, click default to set the default core, memory and voltage and then add it as a profile! after your OC adventures just click on it and you're back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TI will be a cut back Titan with 3gb of memory and high stock clocks, enough to take back the "stock" crown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Thx Ed for that profile idea ... why didnt i think of it ... I have one more question.

When I run Valley Benchmark 1.0 on right side it shows that I run GPU on 1200 Mhz which is 1006 Mhz default bios + 194 Mhz I have set in AB. But why AB is showing (on left side) only 1189 Mhz? Which one is true value?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/yiaf.png/

Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I don't see the 290x beating the Titan...


And you´re not going to...








Unless they pull a stunt on DICE and LN2 into the 2000mhz territory...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I was just thinking for us Titan owners who are waiting for a price drop, maybe we shouldn't keep our hopes up.
> 
> Titan isn't just a gaming card, it also has great compute; to a degree is an entry level work station card. Nvidia knows this, we know this, so I don't expect Titan pricing to fall at any point. On top of this, we are pretty safe in knowing that the 780 Ti isn't going to be better than Titan, the only step above Titan from Nvidia is a full blown GK110 die, and those are for the Quadro's, they won't release a GPU with a full 15 SMX.
> 
> So, what to expect from 780 Ti? A 3 GB version of the Titan with cut back compute; near Titan levels of gaming performance for less. Which still doesn't beat the 290X, we are already seeing the 290X beat the Titan and this isn't even including Mantle.
> 
> Other than that, 2nd hand used Titans will be cheap.


Guess i need to go see post release reviews, because I have only ever seen a neck & neck competition with titan in uber mode. When 290X starts' beating all the non-ln2 benches in OCN & HWbot we can assume these statements true. .I don't think NVidia will drop titan price much, I think they may actually end of life it... your best bet will be a used acquisition of titan. Best bet being from EVGA.

The lack of flame in here is astounding... Did they lock this thread to titan owners only or something?


----------



## Panther Al

It has been rather cool in here hasn't it?

No complaints here though. My guess is once the dust settles, and all the mainstream reviews are in, you are looking at a match for the 780 in most regards, and getting close to Titan performance in a few specific instances based off the reviews I have read so far.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Do you guys think it is alright to have Corsair link on as well as Afterburner. I know having multiple monitoring programs up can cause problems sometimes. Both detect GPU fan and heat


----------



## Difunto

I hope someone out there makes this picture but with AMD 290X.... that card beat the 480 in temps and i think its because it was rushed same as the 480 at that time..


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> It has been rather cool in here hasn't it?
> 
> No complaints here though. My guess is once the dust settles, and all the mainstream reviews are in, you are looking at a match for the 780 in most regards, and getting close to Titan performance in a few specific instances based off the reviews I have read so far.


I am happy with the performance R9 290X provides. The price point is excellent! The card in my opinion have 2 major flaws. First off the stock cooler... How could AMD go trough with such an insult of a stock cooler? The second issue is the fact that we most likely wont see any thirdparty coolers/boards until next year!? Why AMD, why?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> I hope someone out there makes this picture but with AMD 290X.... that card beat the 480 in temps and i think its because it was rushed same as the 480 at that time..


The amount of crap AMD owners gave Nvidia and the 480 back then makes the release of R9 290X even more hilarious!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Do you guys think it is alright to have Corsair link on as well as Afterburner. I know having multiple monitoring programs up can cause problems sometimes. Both detect GPU fan and heat


should be fine, it's more about mulitple GPU clock monitoring/tweaking programs....

290x will be a great upgrade for people who didn't jump on titan or 780... Specially these people still on Fermi/tahiti

I'm just sick of reading people say "LOL nv screwed titan owners soooo hard... Sad what Nv did to those Titan owners" blah blah... I'm sorry, but anyone who didn't assume a cut titan was coming should be ignored in how they feel on the matter. If you can't afford it, or it takes months of scrimping to come across, you probably shouldn't buy it... just imo as usual.


----------



## Difunto

yea that card is really nice for the price performance! but the heat man... THE HEAT! its insane i used to have 2 480s and they used to be my heater for the winter.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should be fine, it's more about mulitple GPU clock monitoring/tweaking programs....
> 
> 290x will be a great upgrade for people who didn't jump on titan or 780... Specially these people still on Fermi/tahiti
> 
> *I'm just sick of reading people say "LOL nv screwed titan owners soooo hard... Sad what Nv did to those Titan owners" blah blah... I'm sorry, but anyone who didn't assume a cut titan was coming should be ignored in how they feel on the matter. If you can't afford it, or it takes months of scrimping to come across, you probably shouldn't buy it... just imo as usual.*


yea that pisses me off to! i got no buyers remorse on my titan..i mean we had this performance since *FEBRUARY*!


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yea that pisses me off to! i got no buyers remorse on my titan..i mean we had this performance since *FEBRUARY*!


Indeed we have! Still going strong after 8 months


----------



## ChronoBodi

$550 is a damn nice price for a AMD Titan...... but god it runs hot, they have a GTX 480 redux on their hands -_-

anyone know OC vs OC performance of both cards?


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> $550 is a damn nice price for a AMD Titan...... but god it runs hot, they have a GTX 480 redux on their hands -_-
> 
> anyone know OC vs OC performance of both cards?


The #1 rank world record overclock on HWbot shows 290x beating Titan. Here are the first and second place scores - 1400mhz R9 290X wins against 1750mhz GTX Titan.

*3DMark 11*




*Vantage*











*Firestrike*


----------



## TooBAMF

Hey guys, looking to get in on the 1300MHz+ Titan watercooling game. I assume two 360mm rads would be sufficient to cool one Titan at those clocks and my CPU. Would I need to add more/bigger rads if I went SLI?


----------



## OccamRazor

Want a bet that AMD does not allow partners to change the stock cooler for their aftermarket ones because of the VRM´s?
Burn baby burn!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yea that pisses me off to! i got no buyers remorse on my titan..i mean we had this performance since *FEBRUARY*!


but bro, we payed ~1,000$ a piece for it, so we obviously got screwed... Or something? idk... I find it hard to follow emotionally biased opinions. Money is money is money, is burned is made, is spent, is made is burned.

btw, whats up with all the missing gpu-z information in those screenshots? Zombies destroy the ability to spit that information to gpu-z?

unknown resistor, die size, revision for 290x?

unknown tech, die, release date, transistor for titan?

Mother of GOD... Some of those are from RIVE:BE. Needs to be 5 day's from now.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yea that pisses me off to! i got no buyers remorse on my titan..i mean we had this performance since *FEBRUARY*!


It brings some proper pricing sense back into the green team's head which is needed. hopefully the gtx 780 will be dropped to R9 290X pricing, and the 780 Ti will be Nvidia's new 650 dollar card. But to justify 100 dollar price difference, i dont know if 780 Ti can show big enough gains. That will be interesting to see next month.

The Titan being a $1000 for 8 months. So for 8 months nvidia has had the fastest card and been able to sell it at a ridiculous price premium(even at $1000, supply of Titans was quite limited, so it's not like they would have somehow benefited from setting the price lower... in fact Titan would probably have made more money for Nvidia at an even HIGHER price).Short term gains are generally what motivate managers when they develop pricing strategies, because of bonuses. Make hay whilst the sun shines, or when AMD is 8 months late.

The fact that ATI is just barely matching Nvidia at regular resolutions and slightly beating them at 4k, 8 months later, is a baseline EXPECTATION. It's hardly an achievement. If they had released anything less than the 290X they would have completely embarrassed themselves.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Yep and in 5 to 8 months there will be another fastest card


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> The #1 rank world record overclock on HWbot shows 290x beating Titan. Here are the first and second place scores - 1400mhz R9 290X wins against 1750mhz GTX Titan.


Quad and performance preset only ?

Where are others then quad records ?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Yep and in 5 to 8 months there will be another fastest card


Eventually Maxwell will come, and I bet those will be more powerful too. Then comes along the next AMD lineup being more powerful afterwards, and so the pattern restarts.


----------



## szeged

new titan finally got here, waiting on EK blocks for it, until then, benching it on air lol. So far so good, i never realized how insane the temps on these can be when being pushed at 1.3v+ lol


----------



## latexyankee

Quick question

Thinking of returning this Asrock Z87 Extreme 6 tomorrow. Got it when I picked up my 4770k. My 2 titans are running at x8.

The same most likely rings true for PCIE 3.0 as it did for 2.0 that the difference is insignificant. However all the 1-2% differences in reviews are @ 2560x1600 and thats the highest res I could find.

I'm wondering at surround resolutions if I will see more of an increase. Maybe close to 10%? I'm thinking of picking up the Asus Z87-WS which runs dual cards @x16 justt to get the most out of my titans.

Also this board runs tri and quad at x8 so if I decide to get a third titan next spring or when the price drops I'll be good. I'm not sure how much performance a 3rd gpu will net though.

But about the present, has anyone run titans in surround at x8 and x16(pcie3.0 of course)? I have to pull the board tonight so I'm looking for some convincing.


----------



## Levesque

The R9 is not hot. A Titan at 1300 with unlock BIOS is also "hot''. People are trying to find a weakness in the R9 and that's all.

At 1300, an R9 will be craving power, and hot, just like a Titan at 1300...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> The R9 is not hot. A Titan at 1300 with unlock BIOS is also "hot''. People are trying to find a weakness in the R9 and that's all.
> 
> At 1300, an R9 will be craving power, and hot, just like a Titan at 1300...


the problem is, a titan at 1300 is volt modded with a reference cooler designed only to take 1.212v, unless you mean for watercooling in which case, no titans arent hot at all.

the problem is the reference cooler on the 290x cant keep a non volt modded 290x from wanting to make smokey the bear cry.


----------



## djriful

Enjoy what you have guys.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Eventually Maxwell will come, and I bet those will be more powerful too. Then comes along the next AMD lineup being more powerful afterwards, and so the pattern restarts.


no way bro... This is the first gpu release ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> The R9 is not hot. A Titan at 1300 with unlock BIOS is also "hot''. People are trying to find a weakness in the R9 and that's all.
> 
> At 1300, an R9 will be craving power, and hot, just like a Titan at 1300...


290X will likely require a water block to do 1300mhz... Plenty of 780's are capable of doing it w/ aftermarket air... *It's just a terrible comparison no matter which way you slice it. Kepler is designed to be a cool chip, 290X obviously isn't. You will never see a tian or 780 chillin' @ 94C with people saying no big deal.*. 290X is obviously(hopefully) designed to withstand this temp. GK110 will be in stage 4 of throttling before it hits 94C. in a stock for stock comparison of course. A bios modded Titan will explode soon enough if ran @ 94C for long. meh, i'm not getting into this debate here... 100's of threads exist for this shouting match elsewhere.

Of course though, when 480 was hitting 94 degree's it was a fire hazard and the most trolled topic for ages. When AMD does it it's just fine.







Wonder if 290X is going to supposedly cause any house fires...


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Thinking of returning this Asrock Z87 Extreme 6 tomorrow. Got it when I picked up my 4770k. My 2 titans are running at x8.
> 
> The same most likely rings true for PCIE 3.0 as it did for 2.0 that the difference is insignificant. However all the 1-2% differences in reviews are @ 2560x1600 and thats the highest res I could find.
> 
> I'm wondering at surround resolutions if I will see more of an increase. Maybe close to 10%? I'm thinking of picking up the Asus Z87-WS which runs dual cards @x16 justt to get the most out of my titans.
> 
> Also this board runs tri and quad at x8 so if I decide to get a third titan next spring or when the price drops I'll be good. I'm not sure how much performance a 3rd gpu will net though.
> 
> But about the present, has anyone run titans in surround at x8 and x16(pcie3.0 of course)? I have to pull the board tonight so I'm looking for some convincing.


older benchmark:
http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx337/SniperX_2009/PCI-ETests_zps3db0b0e7.jpg

newer one:
http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7089/55678.png

I would personally go X79. I went from X79 to Z87.....for a few hours, then returned it. it just felt like a downgrade in every way


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> The R9 is not hot. A Titan at 1300 with unlock BIOS is also "hot''. People are trying to find a weakness in the R9 and that's all.
> 
> At 1300, an R9 will be craving power, and hot, just like a Titan at 1300...


That's a moot I the 290x will not hit 1300mhz.


----------



## skupples

Let's try as hard as possible to ignore the straggler's coming in here to try and stir the pot... Comparing temps between a 94 degree stock cooled 290X to a bios modded Titan is damn near impossible. You would have to drop all conception of the difference in design between the two architectures.


----------



## szeged

ran my newest titan in sli on valley with only 1137/3254 on both cards, new card throttles like a bi....have both cards on stock bios and the new one is still on air cooling till i get done testing it on air vs the 290x.



edit in -

ran it again with 1189/3754 on both cards, one on air one on water, got this score.



both on stock bios still. 290x is gonna have some stiff competition with these lol, i can run it at + 850 memory but there starts to become artifacts, i dont think my vram is being properly cooled since im using a 900D to bench these in, and the airflow is less than optimal, i never intended to bench air in it before lol.

this card has a lot left in it im thinking, these scores on stock bios are hopefully a good indication of custom bios and 1.35v.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Could the reason that the 290X grabbed the 4-way 3dmark11 record possibly be because Nvidia doesn't even officially support 4-way SLI? I mean, if the 290X can beat the Titan at 1400MHz compared to 1700MHz in 4-way configs, why aren't the 290X's now at the top of single and dual card configs yet???


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Could the reason that the 290X grabbed the 4-way 3dmark11 record possibly be because Nvidia doesn't even officially support 4-way SLI? I mean, if the 290X can beat the Titan at 1400MHz compared to 1700MHz in 4-way configs, why aren't the 290X's now at the top of single and dual card configs yet???


I had allot of questions about those benches. Like how broken the gpu-Z screenshots were. None of them read correctly for either GPU... Is that because the LN2 derps those readings or something?

Oh, it's top dog in those catagories because the one thing AMD has on Nvidia is multi-gpu scaling. It's something Nvidia should work on me thinks.

Sigh, It just needs to be October 29th so I can get that damned RIVE:BE and finally start my alll black beast build. I'm shying away from some games due to my cpu limitations lol.


----------



## Panther Al

Watched TTL's commentary on the whole 290 Vs. Titan, and he made a few interesting points:

One, He is admittedly something of an AMD fanboy. Not insanely so, but he hasn't used Nvidia for benches in a while: been using AMD for them for ages. Doesn't take ad money for most of the year, and isn't taking any till at least next. He does take AMD cash for ads, but that's how the business works. No complaints with that really.

Two, He was able to find 780's in the stores nib for about 30 quid more. Which is peanuts, and the 290 was about equal to it all in all, and recommends that MSI 780 over the 290.

And third, speaking on cost, he said until a few days ago, AMD was telling everyone the target retail price was 699 bucks.... interesting eh?

He also isn't a big fan of the Titan, but that's fair enough since he is at least honest about it.

At the end of it, he points out on the heat issue: Its the 480 all over again.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

A little late night suicide run for me

Dreamxtreme - i7 3820 @ 4.8 - GTX Titan - 11483 - 25/10/13



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1474605?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Watched TTL's commentary on the whole 290 Vs. Titan, and he made a few interesting points:
> 
> One, He is admittedly something of an AMD fanboy. Not insanely so, but he hasn't used Nvidia for benches in a while: been using AMD for them for ages. Doesn't take ad money for most of the year, and isn't taking any till at least next. He does take AMD cash for ads, but that's how the business works. No complaints with that really.
> 
> Two, He was able to find 780's in the stores nib for about 30 quid more. Which is peanuts, and the 290 was about equal to it all in all, and recommends that MSI 780 over the 290.
> 
> 
> 
> *And third, speaking on cost, he said until a few days ago, AMD was telling everyone the target retail price was 699 bucks.... interesting eh?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He also isn't a big fan of the Titan, but that's fair enough since he is at least honest about it.
> 
> At the end of it, he points out on the heat issue: Its the 480 all over again.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see a slight increase in prices as the release fever wares off. Especially on the msi, asus, who ever else super cooler units. Though, knowing AMD's PR team, that may of been pure disinformation the entire time, though to what means I have no idea. Guess i'm just not on that level of higher consciousness.

Good night TOC. We are officially Club T-rex. I for one can't wait to get my tri-sli running, & some 144hz lightboost hacked G-sync action going.


----------



## 2slick4u

I just saw someone posted on Vancouver Craigslist a BNIB Titan for $825 CAD right after I bought mine which made me sad









http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/sys/4147663932.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I just saw someone posted on Vancouver Craigslist a BNIB Titan for $825 CAD right after I bought mine which made me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/sys/4147663932.html


link's to 670...


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> link's to 670...


Look at the bottom...It also states the Titan BNIB for $825..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its getting deep over in the 290X thread guys! Time to fine tune your systems and get ready for the onslaught over in the benching section. I'm going to push these Titans to the edge!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its getting deep over in the 290X thread guys! Time to fine tune your systems and get ready for the onslaught over in the benching section. I'm going to push these Titans to the edge!


I will have my system up and running in December when I leave AFG. 51 days and a wake up

Titan owners MOUNT UP! ITS KILLIN TIME


----------



## szeged

so much crap talkin goin on in the 290x threads when the people dont even have their fire department emergency call in yet...i mean 290x.

my new titan is proving to be a pretty good overclocker, i cant wait to test it on custom bios, its doing 1189/3804 on stock bios on air cooling atm.




ghetto set up atm









also found this, which i believe will be relevant if the amd fanboys ever stop crying " overclock doesnt count when you have to mod the bios wahhhh"

silence yourself and go to atstock.net instead of overclock.net


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so much crap talkin goin on in the 290x threads when the people dont even have their fire department emergency call in yet...i mean 290x.
> 
> my new titan is proving to be a pretty good overclocker, i cant wait to test it on custom bios, *its doing 1189/3804 on stock bios on air cooling* atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghetto set up atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found this, which i believe will be relevant if the amd fanboys ever stop crying " overclock doesnt count when you have to mod the bios wahhhh"
> 
> silence yourself and go to atstock.net instead of overclock.net


I heard that those clocks completely destroy a stock OC [email protected] 290X...


----------



## szeged

highest my new air titan got at 1189/3804 with an ambient of 25c was 63c on the core with stock bios and stock voltages







i can probably get the card to pass with even more memory overclock but my set up is definitely not meant for air cooling, i think the vram temps are crying lol. I have a waterblock here waiting for it, but im gonna keep it on air until my 290x arrives and i can compare them both on air first.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its getting deep over in the 290X thread guys! Time to fine tune your systems and get ready for the onslaught over in the benching section. I'm going to push these Titans to the edge!


Lotsa amatures. =P

It'd pretty cool this weekend up your way Szedged make good use of it! I'm sad my amd stock is barely crawling up.& the competition won't show until the water blocks show.


----------



## szeged

been trying to get a second 290x all night so i can test crossfire but no where in the USA has them atm, thats what i get for only grabbing one on day one lol.

was in the high 50s yesterday, thats basically winter and the coldest its gonna get ever in florida







should have moved the rig outside while it lasted. shot back up to 85f instantly though.


----------



## exyia

so jealous, I priced out my water loop and it was ~$850. yeah, definitely not happening soon...have to get my car back on the road first









at least I got tracking of my motherboard RMA today. maybe I won't miss BF4 release after all - if it's fixed (crosses fingers, the "repair" was awfully quick)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so jealous, I priced out my water loop and it was ~$850. yeah, definitely not happening soon...have to get my car back on the road first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least I got tracking of my motherboard RMA today. maybe I won't miss BF4 release after all - if it's fixed (crosses fingers, the "repair" was awfully quick)


I would be surprised if it was actually repaired. More likely that they validated the issue, then replaced it with a new unit.


----------



## szeged

if it was an asus motherboard the probably broke it in half then took a dump on it and shipped it back.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if it was an asus motherboard the probably broke it in half then took a dump on it and shipped it back.


It seems like we have had similar experiences with ASUS RMA


----------



## szeged

whoever handles asus' motherboard rma's needs to have their face held behind the the exhaust vent of a 290x running furmark until their eyes melt.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whoever handles asus' motherboard rma's needs to have their face held behind the the exhaust vent of a 290x running furmark until their eyes melt.


LOL or they could could be put in a vat of water that is heated by 290x crossfire running furmark until they boil


----------



## szeged

that would be too quick with the heat the 290x is putting out


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I am getting my new radiator prepared for my 290x Crossfire. I just gotta get it out of here and then in my PC.


----------



## szeged

rofl


----------



## Jpmboy

With the apparent heat generated by r290x, i think the sale of aquarium chillers will go up!

Any waterblocks out yet?


----------



## skupples

EK seems to be selling them off the shelve's! Probably means allot of people are pushing their first loops & what not.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would be surprised if it was actually repaired. More likely that they validated the issue, then replaced it with a new unit.


well in their online system they listed the same serial number for what they shipped to me, so unless they screwed up on that too, i'm prob getting a repair

the main problem was a dimm slot not working - I don't get how you repair that in 1-2 days

ugh hope this doesn't become a back and forth...why do so many companies hire the worst for RMA departments


----------



## szeged

figured this was appropriate


----------



## Alatar

Hwbot FSE watercooling rankings: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme/rankings?cores=1#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=3

That other finnish dude is annoying. Keeps one upping me all the time









Clearly trying to get me using X79 again...


----------



## GraveDigger7878

lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> well in their online system they listed the same serial number for what they shipped to me, so unless they screwed up on that too, i'm prob getting a repair
> 
> the main problem was a dimm slot not working - I don't get how you repair that in 1-2 days
> 
> ugh hope this doesn't become a back and forth...why do so many companies hire the worst for RMA departments


They probably strip it down, & have a machine solder the dimm slot's back in. Wouldn't take long. I have never had to deal with them directly, but I did have a MVF horror story w/ Newegg. It took them 4 tries to get a functioning board to my house. UPS is likely to blame for one or two of them. I also blame the chinese guy in the factory who thumb's the socket on every 100th board.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I wasn't around for the 4 series cards so I wasn't around for all the flames and jokes on that typical card. I'm sure it was funny though. So heat problems is what the green team got against the R290X which the red team is already called it. With the extra money they saved, they can get themselves a custom loop so that isn't too bad. that's a pretty good deal.

For AMD delay, they knew of the heat issue so they waited until most places hit the Fall/Winter season LOL.


----------



## provost

I think the other Finnish dude is just your alter ego...lol


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Evil Alatar!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Not bad, compared to my Titan SC.

R290X under water. Water temp ~ 33°C, full load 45°C Furmark IIRC @ 1200/1600MHz.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They probably strip it down, & have a machine solder the dimm slot's back in. Wouldn't take long. I have never had to deal with them directly, but I did have a MVF horror story w/ Newegg. It took them 4 tries to get a functioning board to my house. UPS is likely to blame for one or two of them. I also blame the chinese guy in the factory who thumb's the socket on every 100th board.


but then also test it after soldering within 1-2 days?

then again, they probably didn't bother. or maybe tested it overnight? i'm probably thinking too much

ugh, we'll see. i was hoping to use some vacation days off work for BF4's release - at that "use it or lose it point"


----------



## FarmerJo

Where the best website to get water blocks in Canada/north america?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Where the best website to get water blocks in Canada/north america?


Probably not the best qualified person but i hear this is a good site: http://www.frozencpu.com/

Cheers

Ed


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Not bad, compared to my Titan SC.
> 
> R290X under water. Water temp ~ 33°C, full load 45°C Furmark IIRC @ 1200/1600MHz.


Is that with stock voltage or were you able to raise the voltage?

Any idea on the VRM temps?


----------



## OccamRazor

Heads up guys! new MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 16 is OUT!









http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


Soon will add to my SIG the Zawarudos updated tool!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

I'm STILL on Beta 14


----------



## Alatar

Yup. See no reason to update AB if there are no bugs....

not like it's gonna increase perf.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yup. See no reason to update AB if there are no bugs....
> 
> not like it's gonna increase perf.


Pretty much! I'll be on 14 until they end of life it.

People are now claiming 290x in FULL 700mhz throttle is still "owning" titan. I think this is something one of our owners of both needs to test & squash. I just find that hard to believe off the data we are being given. Seems @ that speed the only thing it's owning is it's self, & price.

Szedged must test this.


----------



## Lukas026

thanks Ed I already posted this info in zawarudos thread myself some hours ago









seems like tool is working well with this new AB beta...at least for me

on the other hand just wanted to give you guys a little new info about my titan. I re-seated my arctic accelero xtreme III on my card and used Noctua NH-1 with it and I must say I am impressed (also moved to Fractal Design Define XL 2 case).

I am now at 1241mhz on core with 1219mv and even in most demanding games like Far Cry 3 / Tomb Raider (power % in AB graph goes over 95% = 345w) it tops at 58C. I think it is awesome for air cooler and I am not regreting buying Titan one bit.

I am not a fan of either AMD / Nvidia but I must admitted, even if performance of R9 290x is super with this price tag, I wouldnt even consider buying it for gaming on air. say what you want AMD, but 94C is just so damn high...and that sound of the cooler - thanks but I dont want to live on the runway of the airport









PS: Seeing the thread about EK block for R9 290X, that is entirely another story and if its true, Nvidia have to make new flagship !


----------



## OccamRazor

Until Szeged OC´s and benches his 290x i dont believe ANYONE outside of this thread, (except for T.O.C. members and forum coworkers of course)!
I want to see accredited people doing a clock for clock bench and both air and water cooled!
Im tired to see fake bench results or sites benching stock 780 and Titans against 290x OC´ed (like i saw a while ago the 290(not the x) "beating" the 780 in every benchmark...) come on... how low can you go for a few more clicks on your site?!?!?!?

end rant...









P.S. a card that outputs [email protected] cant be a "cool" card even on water... just a thought...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm STILL on Beta 14


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yup. See no reason to update AB if there are no bugs....
> 
> not like it's gonna increase perf.


AB is timer based, it has an expiration date!



Cheers

Ed


----------



## Alatar

What does that even mean...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Until Szeged OC´s and benches his 290x i dont believe ANYONE outside of this thread, (except for T.O.C. members and forum coworkers of course)!
> I want to see accredited people doing a clock for clock bench and both air and water cooled!
> Im tired to see fake bench results or sites benching stock 780 and Titans against 290x OC´ed (like i saw a while ago the 290(not the x) "beating" the 780 in every benchmark...) come on... how low can you go for a few more clicks on your site?!?!?!?
> 
> end rant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. a card that outputs [email protected] cant be a "cool" card even on water... just a thought...


Reviewers are leading potential 290x and 290 buyers down a garden path which will have nothing but disappointment for the buyers once they start Ocng. The reviewers are playing a clever game of boost vs turbo, which in real world will not pan out. 290x with a non ref cooler is still a great p/p card, but to the reviewers i say, let's not kid the kidder, shall we.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AB is timer based, it has an expiration date!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I think it means it will stop working, as intended, after that date


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Reviewers are leading potential 290x and 290 buyers down a garden path which will have nothing but disappointment for the buyers once they start Ocng. The reviewers are playing a clever game of boost vs turbo, which in real world will not pan out. 290x with a non ref cooler is still a great p/p card, but to the reviewers i say, let's not kid the kidder, shall we.


I want to see a 290x on water with turbo or boost or whatever they call it disabled and compared with the Titan/780 OC´ed to the SAME frequencies with the same CPU/memory OC´ed to the SAME frequency! A fair fight!!!!! That´s what i want! Not biased bull!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I think it means it *will stop working, as intended, after that date*


Exactly!








Unwinder got tired of "some things happening" and put on an expiration date on the betas a while back!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## szeged

290x still hasnt arrived even though i paid for newegg overnight shipping, now im gonna have have to wait till monday most likely









and they still dont have more in stock so i can test it in crossfire









and i cant find any EK waterblocks other than direct from their site which is way too much for shipping









in conclusion


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 290x still hasnt arrived even though i paid for newegg overnight shipping, now im gonna have have to wait till monday most likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they still dont have more in stock so i can test it in crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i cant find any EK waterblocks other than direct from their site which is way too much for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in conclusion


I could get it here and send it to you but it would be expensive, the cheapest i can get here is 130$ each block and then there's the overseas 50$ shipping... Damn taxes...


----------



## skupples

Where is that info tab located? My brief search of files turned up nothing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that info tab located? My brief search of files turned up nothing.


Beta 14 expired? or you just messin´with the computer dates?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I could get it here and send it to you but it would be expensive, the cheapest i can get here is 130$ each block and then there's the overseas 50$ shipping... Damn taxes...


frozencpu has the original csq one in stock, i would grab it but im gonna wait till they get the clean csq in stock lol

also, the lighting in my house got even worse, went to turn on a ceiling fan...entire light fixture decided to kick the bucket and slam to the ground...




great...another thing i have to blow off and pretend didnt happen so i can buy more gpus


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that info tab located? My brief search of files turned up nothing.


Here:


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> frozencpu has the original csq one in stock, i would grab it but im gonna wait till they get the clean csq in stock lol
> 
> also, the lighting in my house got even worse, went to turn on a ceiling fan...entire light fixture decided to kick the bucket and slam to the ground...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great...another thing i have to blow off and pretend didnt happen so i can buy more gpus


Geez..LOL.. most of the time when I see your post, something is broken.


----------



## szeged

managed to snag a second 290x











now we play the waiting game.

My titans are ready.


----------



## Panther Al

OK… question ya'll. Doing some folding on one of my Titans, and for some reason after a few hours of expected performance, it just up and says its done and throttles down to about 600mhz give or take, and usually take. Bone stock voltage, +250 Clock Offset, +150 Mem, Fans on Auto. Any ideas why might be causing this?


----------



## skupples

Have you checked the temp? Auto fan may mean it's thermal throttle..


----------



## Panther Al

Nope, running in the mid 60's, and according to PresX, GPU Power 59%


----------



## skupples

May need to ask in the folding thread. Not sure how many people here actually use DP w/ our titans.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> frozencpu has the original csq one in stock, i would grab it but im gonna wait till they get the clean csq in stock lol
> 
> also, the lighting in my house got even worse, went to turn on a ceiling fan...entire light fixture decided to kick the bucket and slam to the ground...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great...another thing i have to blow off and pretend didnt happen so i can buy more gpus


IT'S FORESHADOWING!!!

foreshadowing the 290x! cancel the order now!

a burn out on a huge abnoxious fan?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Really do wish I could snag a pair of 290X's and do a proper comparison like the 7970/Titan one I did in my sig. Just don't have the $$$ at the moment...


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> May need to ask in the folding thread. Not sure how many people here actually use DP w/ our titans.


Me. I've been doing some CUDA C++ through Visual Studio 2012 and the results return so much faster than the same code in C++ only running via OpenMP (to get the 3770K fully threaded). I'm working on a new code hoping it'll save me a few months worth of numerical optimization if I can get it all automated for me. Then I get the advsior to buy me Titan.









6GB has also proven to be beneficial, as I can store arrays 2x or 3x larger than I otherwise could on a 3GB or 2GB VRAM card.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Getting ready to slap these On my Cards. Gonna be my first water cooling project, so don't judge me lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to slap these On my Cards. Gonna be my first water cooling project, so don't judge me lol


You gonna do just fine Bro!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Want a bet that AMD does not allow partners to change the stock cooler for their aftermarket ones because of the VRM´s?
> Burn baby burn!


VaporX is the north american PR rep for Sapphire tech. he said this the other day:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> Guys you have no idea how bad I want to give you specifics, I truly do. I am an enthusiast just like all of you so this kind of stuff really gets the blood pumping. SAPPHIRE will be introducing boards based on the R9 290 over the next few months. As for the time frame of seeing those solutions I have no information that I can currently share. What I can tell you is that SAPPHIRE is going to have our traditional custom solutions and this cards are going to rock.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to slap these On my Cards. Gonna be my first water cooling project, so don't judge me lol


Not to shoot you down, but I read this titan block roundup the other day and the EVGA/Swiftech block didn't a very good review
http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

I might be saying that because im an EK fanboy though


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Not to shoot you down, but I read this titan block roundup the other day and the EVGA/Swiftech block didn't a very good review
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> I might be saying that because im an EK fanboy though


I got EK.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Not to shoot you down, but I read this titan block roundup the other day and the EVGA/Swiftech block didn't a very good review
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> I might be saying that because im an EK fanboy though


Yeah, I read reviews and comments and EK takes the crown, but I like the look of the Hydro Copper blocks and they still keep the cards frosty enough. I like EK myself, especially the CPU/ Ram blocks.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I like the looks of the Hydrocoppers as well, just keep an eye on those VRM's if you are massively overvolting...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quick question. The warranty sticker on my Titans are right on the memory modules. I installed the backplates right over them, just cause I don't wanna void the warranty. Will there be a problem in the long run? Especially at 1.3v?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I like the looks of the Hydrocoppers as well, just keep an eye on those VRM's if you are massively overvolting...


Yeah, might need to get a pyrometer or whatever it's called. I plan on staying at 1.212 for gaming. Wanna try 1.3 for benches, but def not for 24/7.


----------



## skyn3t

For all Titan owner's with brand new Titan please save the bios zip it and pm it to me.

open nvflash and

nvflash --save stockbios.rom

thank you all.

PS: do not save the bios with GPU-Z


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For all Titan owner's with brand new Titan please save the bios zip it and pm it to me.
> 
> open nvflash and
> 
> nvflash --save stockbios.rom
> 
> thank you all.
> 
> PS: do not save the bios with GPU-Z


Something changed or new revision of the BIOS?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Something changed or new revision of the BIOS?


don't know yet, but Classy Owners started to have some issues with the second batch GPU that come out with Elpida memory.

again another Elpida thing


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> don't know yet, but Classy Owners started to have some issues with the second batch GPU that come out with Elpida memory.
> 
> again another Elpida thing


Are ours from February use a different brand? I'm just curious.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Are ours from February use a different brand? I'm just curious.


any old Titan should be fine. I just like to check the last two or tree months batch.


----------



## skupples

all three of my titans, have samsung. Two are A1, another is slightly newer.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all three of my titans, have samsung. Two are A1, another is slightly newer.


Is there a program to show that? Wait... the label on the chip...

yeah mine are Samsung. FC03 something

found them: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/product/graphic-dram/detail?iaId=759&productId=7495


----------



## Akula

About to put my Titan on water in the next 1-2 weeks.
Running Skynet 1006 Bios.

Is running 1.3v 24/7 considered safe?
What clocks would i tend to expect at those voltages.

I'll be using an EK-FC SC Block.


----------



## Leader

Flashing skyn3-vBios-928 on titan slowed computer startup process a littlebit, it boots normally but screen is black for a little while before windows starts (maybe 5-12 seconds) and now it still does it if i flash normal factory bios back. It's not a big deal but i'm curious why it does it and if anybody else has same "issue".


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> About to put my Titan on water in the next 1-2 weeks.
> Running Skynet 1006 Bios.
> 
> Is running 1.3v 24/7 considered safe?
> What clocks would i tend to expect at those voltages.
> 
> I'll be using an EK-FC SC Block.


1.3v isn't a safe 24/7 voltage for a Titan, but I would if it was me.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1.3v isn't a safe 24/7 voltage for a Titan, but I would if it was me.


1.3v is fine if you're using a full cover block.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> VaporX is the north american PR rep for Sapphire tech. he said this the other day:


Just take a wild guess why does it take 3-4 month to the partners to be allowed to have custom cooling?
Because the card was just released? But the "partners" already had the specifications for months, enough time to build the coolers, so why the 3-4 month window?
That is the question!








I know the answer but feel free to look for yours!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just take a wild guess why does it take 3-4 month to the partners to be allowed to have custom cooling?
> Because the card was just released? But the "partners" already had the specifications for months, enough time to build the coolers, so why the 3-4 month window?
> That is the question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the answer but feel free to look for yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


An embargo on non-reference is most definitely what is happening. It wont be forever though


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Ran I to some trouble. Before proceeding with my project, I need to know how essential this part will be when mounting the Hydro Copper Block into my graphics card. I am missing one if these:


If not I will have to wait until I get a replacement in order to finish the build.


----------



## szeged

ran mine without it the entire time i had it with 0 rpoblems , still looking for it


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ran mine without it the entire time i had it with 0 rpoblems , still looking for it




Progress so far. Need 90degree angle fittings,
And a second Titan lol


----------



## szeged

lookin good


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Flashing skyn3-vBios-928 on titan slowed computer startup process a littlebit, it boots normally but screen is black for a little while before windows starts (maybe 5-12 seconds) and now it still does it if i flash normal factory bios back. It's not a big deal but i'm curious why it does it and if anybody else has same "issue".


hmm... That's a little strange, I know back when I was running SLV7's it actually had a prompt screen during post, but I haven't noticed one with Skyn3t's... Have you re-installed your gpu driver's post flash?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Progress so far. Need 90degree angle fittings,
> And a second Titan lol


Very Nice!


----------



## Thum8er

So I just ran Valley Bench 1.0 Settings "HD Extreme" and got 132fps with a [email protected] 4.9Ghz but just befor I could take a screenshot litteraly at the finish line my oc collapsed... any ideas why running skye's bios @ 1202Mhz 1.212V and hat Mem overclocked to 3752Mhz. I guess It could be the mem but I have to check it didnt have any fragments when I tested it. On another note I cant seem to run valley with my VGA @ anything over 1202Mhz @ 1.212 Volt is it possible that my basterds are power hungry ?

Cheers

Toby

Using win 8.1.... should have stayed with win 7.... just asking because I am curiouse I have seen a couple of valley runs with better scores but nearly the same specs....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My Titans are sagging with these hydro copper blocks. Not happy at all with the results. :-(

Will be swapping for EK blocks. :-(

Just can't stand seeing my titans with a bow shaped cooler.


----------



## szeged

to me it feels like the EK block is sagging more than my hydro copper did, could just be from the angle though


----------



## Leader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... That's a little strange, I know back when I was running SLV7's it actually had a prompt screen during post, but I haven't noticed one with Skyn3t's... Have you re-installed your gpu driver's post flash?


Re-installing drivers didn't help, it reminds me of a prompt screen or something, there is _ flickering in few places but theres no text. Card works wonderfully with skyn3t bios, it is just startup process that is slower now.


----------



## mbed0123

For anyone looking to find out if it is worth the upgrade to AB Beta 16 it is.... It has a new video capture in it that allows you to cache your video to your "RAM" and you can select how much RAM/time it does the recording for.

You can have the original setting/recording on as well with another additional hotkey assigned to the RAM one. Damn computer is doing a scan right now, but as soon as that is done I'm going to capture some BF3 footage and see how it works out with having 37gb of my 65gb dedicated to taking video.

I believe this should alleviate the issues I was having with serious stutter/non playability in playback since the video data rate is 655,604kb/s and the audio is 1,356kb/s @ 48kHz. So total bit rate was 657,140kb/s!!!! Playing the 5:50 video was just a complete slideshow of horribleness if I didn't use handbrake and Sony Vegas to compress the life outta it.....

Damn I wish AV software would be allowed to take whatever system resources up so it could actually "scan" something is a timely manner. All it should have to do is allow it be pushed into RAM and destroyed from there by the CPU....


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> So I just ran Valley Bench 1.0 Settings "HD Extreme" and got 132fps with a [email protected] 4.9Ghz but just befor I could take a screenshot litteraly at the finish line my oc collapsed... any ideas why running skye's bios @ 1202Mhz 1.212V and hat Mem overclocked to 3752Mhz. I guess It could be the mem but I have to check it didnt have any fragments when I tested it. On another note I cant seem to run valley with my VGA @ anything over 1202Mhz @ 1.212 Volt is it possible that my basterds are power hungry ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Toby
> 
> Using win 8.1.... should have stayed with win 7.... just asking because I am curiouse I have seen a couple of valley runs with better scores but nearly the same specs....


I'm having the same issues like you are. I'm thinking it could be power supplies related. My power supply is antiquated but it has done a great job until I upgraded to the Titans.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My Titans are sagging with these hydro copper blocks. Not happy at all with the results. :-(
> 
> Will be swapping for EK blocks. :-(
> 
> Just can't stand seeing my titans with a bow shaped cooler.


Mid plate looks sexy! I'll have to look @ my EK blocks & see if they are warping. I know user error when placing thermal pads can cause this, not saying that's what it is though.


----------



## OccamRazor

After so many jokes we had to put up to in the 480 fermi days, now its our turn:





























Cheers

Ed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My Titans are sagging with these hydro copper blocks. Not happy at all with the results. :-(
> 
> Will be swapping for EK blocks. :-(
> 
> Just can't stand seeing my titans with a bow shaped cooler.


This was one of the main reasons I went with my TJ11 case. Never have to worry about video cards sagging...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Could very well be "user error"

I also noticed on google pics, that hydro coppers tend to bow. 10 hours of work and back to square 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Mid plate looks sexy! I'll have to look @ my EK blocks & see if they are warping. I know user error when placing thermal pads can cause this, not saying that's what it is though.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This was one of the main reasons I went with my TJ11 case. Never have to worry about video cards sagging...


That is a nice case. But even on that case you will notice the warped blocks. Both my blocks are bowed even when uninstalled.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This was one of the main reasons I went with my TJ11 case. Never have to worry about video cards sagging...


Which blocks are you using btw?


----------



## skupples

how does a case affect gpu warp?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> how does a case affect gpu warp?










vertical /horizontal / up/down /side/ inverted / orientation of PCI slots


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vertical /horizontal / up/down /side/ inverted / orientation of PCI slots


derp, of course. +1


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> how does a case affect gpu warp?


the tj11 case is not oriented like a normal case, the gpus are vertical in the tj11, thus removing warping, all the weight of the gpu is on the pci expansion slot.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yup. And it looks great too!


----------



## WaXmAn

Time to finally overclock my Titans with these









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waxman/media/IMG_20131024_072831_zpsfe5c4975.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waxman/media/IMG_20131024_072911_zpsd01446bb.jpg.html

Now to spend another $500+ on all the other WCing parts..ugh!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Time to finally overclock my Titans with theses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waxman/media/IMG_20131024_072831_zpsfe5c4975.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waxman/media/IMG_20131024_072911_zpsd01446bb.jpg.html
> 
> Now to send another $500+ on all the other WCing parts..ugh!


I love Aquacomputer stuff!!!


----------



## BroHamBone

I was looking at those... You get those on ebay?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

And there is was thinking my AX760i would be enough to add my 660Ti for physx when i made sure how much the titan ran on its own in Suicide mode.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> I was looking at those... You get those on ebay?


Yup, got them off Ebay last week, honestly still debating to use them or not since the cost of buying WCing gear is over $500 and OCing on Water doesn't seem the greatest when a lot are doing it on air as I have seen here with a modded bios.


----------



## _REAPER_

I cannot wait to get home so I can get my pc put back together


----------



## Akula

Taken from 290x Thread


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I cannot wait to get home so I can get my pc put back together








































Favorite part is when the old man pat's on his chest to motion "damn! Got my heart goin'!"


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> And there is was thinking my AX760i would be enough to add my 660Ti for physx when i made sure how much the titan ran on its own in Suicide mode.


How many watts it will pull if you use GTX Titan + GTX 660Ti as Physx?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So broke my SSD properly (cheap ass Samsung pins) in the process of changing over the psu and adding the 660ti


----------



## szeged

so, after all those people said it wouldnt be fair to compare a custom bios titan to a stock 290x...theyre having to flash their bios to get their cards overclocking properly

irony

it tastes great


----------



## Alatar




----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from 290x Thread


Amazing, how whisper quiet it is.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, after all those people said it wouldnt be fair to compare a custom bios titan to a stock 290x...*theyre having to flash their bios to get their cards overclocking properly*
> 
> irony
> 
> it tastes great


"Crispy 290x on the side with your whopper sir?"


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting my new radiator prepared for my 290x Crossfire. I just gotta get it out of here and then in my PC.


Been ready for my own firestorm for quite a while actually!






Indoor air temp is 18°C, water temp is 18°C, GPU temps 24°C/28°C (idle/full load rendering) Titan X2 at 1202/6600/1.2V, CPU temps 52°C (full load Linpack) Xeon [email protected] 4.66GHZ, 1.36V, SR2 board. Even the scorching SR2 chipset and VRMs run at under 60°C, full load.









It's an old video when it was first primed and tested back in 2011 but it still runs today. Overkill, yes, much cheaper to run than a chiller and is a good heater in the colder months.


----------



## Lukas026

some new run at 1.275v









still in love with Titan


----------



## szeged

nice run


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, after all those people said it wouldnt be fair to compare a custom bios titan to a stock 290x...theyre having to flash their bios to get their cards overclocking properly
> 
> irony
> 
> it tastes great


No joke bro! I blatantly pointed that out last night... "Glad to see bios flashing is now an acceptable way to overclock videocards post 290x release"









But don't be silly. No one ever suggested, let alone thread's locked over the poo flinging of modded bios' being an invalid form of overclocking.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No joke bro! I blatantly pointed that out last night... "Glad to see bios flashing is now an acceptable way to overclock videocards post 290x release"


its funny to see the sudden 180 on their bios flashing stance

when they were defending amd and attacking nvidia it was " atleast we dont have to flash our bios, which is a very complex thing and is almost guaranteed to destroy your card instantly"

now its " meh bios flash unlocks voltage and only takes 5 seconds and its safer than going outside"

flippy floppity hippity hoppity cant stop wont stop

turned my ac down, its 5c in my house atm, going to go ahead and get some water benchs out of my titan at 1.4v and post em later, since apparently bios mods and volt unlocking is accepted across both teams now


----------



## Lukas026

thanks szeged

anyway I forgot to ask: what monitor would you recommed for gaming / some tv series watching with my setup (my RIG in sign) ?

I was thinking maybe I would go for 144hz monitor and see how it works.

my list is now:

BenQ xl2420te

http://shop.benq.us/xl2420te.html

any other ideas ?

thank you community

PS: I am giving my current dell u2412m to my brother so I am asking this question


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> thanks szeged
> 
> anyway I forgot to ask: what monitor would you recommed for gaming / some tv series watching with my setup (my RIG in sign) ?
> 
> I was thinking maybe I would go for 144hz monitor and see how it works.
> 
> my list is now:
> 
> BenQ xl2420te
> 
> http://shop.benq.us/xl2420te.html
> 
> any other ideas ?
> 
> thank you community
> 
> PS: I am giving my current dell u2412m to my brother so I am asking this question


what games are you going to be playing? if its mostly FPS games, 144hz is great, but if youre doing just gaming in general, my recommendation is the x star 2560x1440 korean monitor that is overclockable to 120hz

http://www.amazon.com/X-Star-DP2710-LED-2560x1440-DVI-Dual/dp/B00CB8RQ2Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1382885012&sr=8-2&keywords=xstar+2560x1440

cheaper also.


----------



## Lukas026

to be honest all kinds of games that will put some stress on my Titan









now it is Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Metro LL and Witcher 2

in the future I will for sure buy and play: Witcher 3, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Batman AO and new CoD.


----------



## szeged

i would definitely go with the x star monitor i linked then, its gonna be hard to get those games to play at super high fps without 2+ titans, so paying more for extra mhz on the monitor is kind of wasted when you can just overclock the x star monitor to 100+ pretty easily.


----------



## skupples

wtb g-sync in an 1440p OCable monitor!


----------



## Lukas026

hmm any ideas how to get this monitor to this hole I live in (Czech republic) ?









btw I go across this new 30" - http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/monitors/product-detail.html?oid=5791813#!tab=features

anyone got some experience with it ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wtb g-sync in an 1440p OCable monitor!


if they sell the g sync module alone, ill be grabbing three and trying to mod them into my x stars


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Time to finally overclock my Titans with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to spend another $500+ on all the other WCing parts..ugh!


Watch out for leaks at the heatpipe terminal.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> Been ready for my own firestorm for quite a while actually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoor air temp is 18°C, water temp is 18°C, GPU temps 24°C/28°C (idle/full load rendering) Titan X2 at 1202/6600/1.2V, CPU temps 52°C (full load Linpack) Xeon [email protected] 4.66GHZ, 1.36V, SR2 board. Even the scorching SR2 chipset and VRMs run at under 60°C, full load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old video when it was first primed and tested back in 2011 but it still runs today. Overkill, yes, much cheaper to run than a chiller and is a good heater in the colder months.


well a missy rad is a bad choice , CXracing would be better for a budget rad haha


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Watch out for leaks at the heatpipe terminal.


I was worried about that


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, after all those people said it wouldnt be fair to compare a custom bios titan to a stock 290x...theyre having to flash their bios to get their cards overclocking properly
> 
> irony
> 
> it tastes great


No. The irony is the fact that people are completely complacent with needed custom bios to overclock their gk's well, but then burn the 290x at the stake for requiring better cooling beyond the reference cooler for heavy overclocking. Honestly, it my makes head hurt.


----------



## abirli

new high score 3dmark11 Extreme

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/screenshot_zps11755506.png.html


----------



## szeged

werent you one of the main people bashing the titan/780 during the whole ordeal before the 290x released? why are you even in here.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

New 331.65 Drivers with Shadow play

http://www.mediafire.com/download/zhcp4mgwb7ob5gj/331.65_desktop_win8_winvista_win7_64bit_english.exe


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if they sell the g sync module alone, ill be grabbing three and trying to mod them into my x stars


Eventually for "Select' monitors and various resolutions.

Quote:
Q: What are the resolutions of G-SYNC monitors?
A: NVIDIA G-SYNC enabled monitors will be available in a variety of resolutions from 1920x1080, to 2560x1440 to 4Kx2K. The ASUS VG248QE NVIDIA G-SYNC enabled monitor has a max resolution of 1920x1080.

Quote:
Q: What display companies are planning on introducing G-SYNC monitors?
A: Many of the industry's leading monitor manufacturers have already included G-SYNC in their product roadmaps for 2014. Among the first planning to roll out the technology are ASUS, BenQ, Phillips and ViewSonic.

It's safe to say you can Add on $175 to any monitor price you currently viewing when they do come enabled.

Quote:
Q: How much more does G-SYNC add to the cost of a monitor?
A: The NVIDIA G-SYNC Do-it-yourself kit will cost approximately $175.

Doesn't work for all games.

Quote:
Q: Does NVIDIA G-SYNC work for all games?
A: NVIDIA G-SYNC works with all games. However, we have found some games that do not behave well and for those games we recommend that users take advantage of our control panel's ability to disable G-SYNC per game. Games that NVIDIA discovers that have trouble with G-SYNC will be disabled by default in our driver.

The G-Sync Kit is only for specific monitor you can add on.

Quote:
Q: When will I be able to purchase this?
A: The NVIDIA G-SYNC Do-it-yourself kits for the ASUS VG248QE monitor will be available for purchase later this year. We will have more information to come on how and when to get G-SYNC enabled monitors in the future.

Here's the link of FAQ's - http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/faq


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi guys help me if you can.Can i flash my cards together?Because i cant put out the cards from pc-x because im on water !both of cards


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys help me if you can.Can i flash my cards together?Because i cant put out the cards from pc-x because im on water !both of cards


Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i[yourcardsnumberhere] [yourbiosnamehere].rom

so

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 biosname.rom

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 i1 biosname.rom


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys help me if you can.Can i flash my cards together?Because i cant put out the cards from pc-x because im on water !both of cards


You can turn your lanes off so to enable you to flash one at a time.

About 3 inches down on the right hand side of your mobo you have 4 white switches (PCI-e lane selector)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/1dvp.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Or you can do both together as skupples explained


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i[yourcardsnumberhere] [yourbiosnamehere].rom
> 
> so
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 biosname.rom
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 i1 biosname.rom


I left off a step. You have to Nvflash --protectoff both of the cards.

An explination can be found on the first page, and tools in OccamRazor's sig.


----------



## Azazil1190

ohhh thans a lot guys!I try it this with commad


----------



## Azazil1190

cardnumbers?? how i can see that ?My card are the first at pcx1 and the other pcx3

soo the commands are pex.
Nvflash --protectoff
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i01 gk110.rom
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 gk110.rom
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 gk110.rom


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> cardnumbers?? how i can see that ?My card are the first at pcx1 and the other pcx3
> 
> soo the commands are pex.
> Nvflash --protectoff
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i01 gk110.rom
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 gk110.rom
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 gk110.rom


Just download the flash tool from my SIG and its done automatically!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

got an offer for $720 for one of my titans + an ek block, could use that money to test out a 780ti lol.


----------



## Alatar

one of the crappier OCers?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> one of the crappier OCers?


yeah, its a decent card, but it didnt like going too high.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> cardnumbers?? how i can see that ?My card are the first at pcx1 and the other pcx3
> 
> soo the commands are pex.
> Nvflash --protectoff
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i01 gk110.rom
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 gk110.rom
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 gk110.rom


the card numbers will show up when you run the protectoff line.

The 2nd and 3rd line are correct, 1st line is wrong..

Use Occam's tool if you want an easier way to do it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got an offer for $720 for one of my titans + an ek block, could use that money to test out a 780ti lol.


That $280.00+ will not go away, whatever you end up paying for the 780Ti + new block [and, the $280.00 loss] will end up costing more than the Titan you bought, just saying...[it's like when guys say "i am going to sell my Titan for X amount of dollars, buy the 780 and pocket the "extra" cash" there is no extra cash, you are still losing loot...for a slower card]


----------



## latexyankee

Well the titan is officially the biggest ripoff of all time.

I lost $3000 to 2 titans and 3 displays which are now useless because lightboost no longer works.

The $4500 rig I built for bf4 is now rendered obsolete 2 days before the game is released.

You have to go AMD in order for lightboost to work now, and lightboost is nvidia technology.

I will never go nvidia again, shame on me
I don't know how people complain about amd drivers.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> *Well the titan is officially the biggest ripoff of all time.*
> 
> I lost $3000 to 2 titans and 3 displays which are now useless because lightboost no longer works.
> 
> The $4500 rig I built for bf4 is now rendered obsolete 2 days before the game is released.
> 
> You have to go AMD in order for lightboost to work now, and lightboost is nvidia technology.
> 
> I will never go nvidia again, shame on me
> I don't know how people complain about amd drivers.


Im sorry to hear that, but your bad experience cant be a blanket statement over everyone else and their perfectly performing hardware


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Well the titan is officially the biggest ripoff of all time.
> 
> I lost $3000 to 2 titans and 3 displays which are now useless because lightboost no longer works.
> 
> The $4500 rig I built for bf4 is now rendered obsolete 2 days before the game is released.
> 
> You have to go AMD in order for lightboost to work now, and lightboost is nvidia technology.
> 
> I will never go nvidia again, shame on me
> I don't know how people complain about amd drivers.


Lightboost works fine for me :/


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just download the flash tool from my SIG and its done automatically!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


thanks a lot my friend


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> thanks a lot my friend


sorry again guys i never flash 2 cards together and im afraid to the pick that i post what are the correct nymbers
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/g9tn.png/


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Well the titan is officially the biggest ripoff of all time.
> 
> I lost $3000 to 2 titans and 3 displays which are now useless because lightboost no longer works.
> 
> The $4500 rig I built for bf4 is now rendered obsolete 2 days before the game is released.
> 
> You have to go AMD in order for lightboost to work now, and lightboost is nvidia technology.
> 
> I will never go nvidia again, shame on me
> I don't know how people complain about amd drivers.


Lightboost still works, you will have to use older drivers though (Using 320.49 I think), which unfortunately means BF4 won't run superbly. Nvidia did something in the latest drivers (ones for BF beta) that messes up Lightboost for Surround users, mainly the EDID is something new and strobelightbeta2 can't fix it. It does suck, but luckily BF4 to me is inferior to Red Orchestra 2 in every way and Nvidia still hasn't done anything for Total War:Rome II so I haven't needed to update my driver set.

If I'm not mistaken Nvidia knows about this issue, so hopes are they will fix it.


----------



## skupples

Im sorry but if that's your mindset "rendered useless because a slightly faster unit came out" you are in the WRONG hobby. Zero sympathy here. My titans still perform flawlessly. They didn't get any slower because of AMD unlike some people some how think. Bf4 is mostly terrible anyways. & 2D lightboost hack will get fixed.

Sounds like you need the A-team to come in and have a tech surge.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Im sorry but if that's your mindset "rendered useless because a slightly faster unit came out" you are in the WRONG hobby. Zero sympathy here.


He's saying they're rendered useless because 331.40 broke lightboost on surround setups. It'll get fixed in the next round or 2 of drivers, just sit tight


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> New 331.65 Drivers with Shadow play
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/zhcp4mgwb7ob5gj/331.65_desktop_win8_winvista_win7_64bit_english.exe


are they beta or WHQL ?


----------



## Shogon

Can't wait for those G-sync units to ship out though! When they announced that I decided to just keep my 3rd Titan instead of trying to sell it. Oh man I need to update my rig, I'll do it tomorrow if my flow issues have been fixed and when those Koolance sli fittings arrive. Had some nice buildup in the cpu block, along with my x1250 dying on me, the 12v rail was showing 11.5v in the Asus suite, then shutdowns, then kaput. I don't seem to have much luck with Seasonic. 3 RMA's for them in a year and a half, but they do a good job at making you happy and not killing your other components.


----------



## Lukas026

so I am finaly starting to [email protected] with my Titan nad I have two questions:

1) there is setting for "Double precision" in NVCP. should I turn it on or off ? its off by default

2) does the client use both my GPU and CPU on 100% or I need some other program for folding on CPU ?

thanks I am noob


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> are they beta or WHQL ?


Beta. 331.56 was WHQL


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Double post..... However I do not understand how people can afford their electricity bill with Folding @ home.
And i dont mean to sound like a douche but the program is really intrusive on my pc

Anyway back to the topic at hand.

2nd Titan is on the way. Will be here tomorrow. Pics to follow!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> cardnumbers?? how i can see that ?My card are the first at pcx1 and the other pcx3
> 
> soo the commands are pex.
> Nvflash --protectoff
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i01 gk110.rom
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i0 gk110.rom
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i1 gk110.rom


nvflash --list


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> sorry again guys i never flash 2 cards together and im afraid to the pick that i post what are the correct nymbers
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/g9tn.png/


flash each separately

nvflash --index=0
then index=1


----------



## mbed0123

So maybe I am looking at all of this wrong or not I don't know..... I go to MSI's AB portion to download/see what's available again to check for stability on the "RAM" caching aspect of the newest release and the only version available for Beta is 14??!?!?!

I know I have beta 16 installed because I'm looking at right friggen now.... Doesn anyone know of anything that I don't in regards to AB? Like is this going to toast my card and that's why they've regressed in Beta versions available for download??

Really interested to see if anyone has anything to say about this.

Update: The "RAM" caching does not work. I can get a few seconds of it to record, but it will always crash the game. Straight up says (Game) stopped working. Only attempted on Crysis 3 and BF3. Does anyone have anything to add to this?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just fired up my computer and ran some benchmarks to see the temperature difference, heres my reaction:


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just fired up my computer and ran some benchmarks to see the temperature difference, heres my reaction:


its great going from air to water for the first time best feeling ever.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its great going from air to water for the first time best feeling ever.


I agree, i was expecting good results, but my results exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Panther Al

*laughs*

That movie wasn't all that bad, had some good laughs in it. "It was very dangerous meeting you..."


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> So maybe I am looking at all of this wrong or not I don't know..... I go to MSI's AB portion to download/see what's available again to check for stability on the "RAM" caching aspect of the newest release and the only version available for Beta is 14??!?!?!
> 
> I know I have beta 16 installed because I'm looking at right friggen now.... Doesn anyone know of anything that I don't in regards to AB? Like is this going to toast my **** and that's why they've regressed in Beta versions available for download??
> 
> Really interested to see if anyone has anything to say about this.
> 
> Update: The "RAM" caching **** does not work. I can get a few seconds of it to record, but it will always crash the game. Straight up says (Game) stopped working. Only attempted on Crysis 3 and BF3. Does anyone have anything to add to this?


What do you mean?
Here is the download page and all latest versions are there! http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html



Also take a look here:http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=382760 there's a discussion about the new functions in AB beta 16!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> so I am finaly starting to [email protected] with my Titan nad I have two questions:
> 
> 1) there is setting for "Double precision" in NVCP. should I turn it on or off ? its off by default
> 
> 2) does the client use both my GPU and CPU on 100% or I need some other program for folding on CPU ?
> 
> thanks I am noob


1) I don't know.

2) The last time I messed with any of this you had to run separate client's for CPU & GPU.

So am I, and your best bet will be heading over to the [email protected] Forum where plenty of people should be willing to help you get your beast's crunching.


----------



## mbed0123

Yeah thanks for clearing that up, but my main question was how come they're not on MSI's own site any more?? Anyone can post a link to a download on their site, just as simple as having the file yourself and putting it up there.

Just made me a little interested as to why that would happen...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Yeah thanks for clearing that up, but my main question was how come they're not on MSI's own site any more?? Anyone can post a link to a download on their site, just as simple as having the file yourself and putting it up there.
> 
> Just made me a little interested as to why that would happen...


Beta versions are not on MSI website.


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Beta versions are not on MSI website.


yes they are, unless I have extra special vision and or my computer does it's own thing online..... here is a picture guy.....



just making sure I didn't dream this into fruition.....


----------



## skupples

I can't help but giggle @ all the driver issues going on with 290X release. I guess it's par for AMD's course though.


----------



## szeged

lets just hope its not a glimpse into the future for 290x cards lol, especially after all the people valiantly defended amd drivers in all those threads, that would be embarrassing if they didnt get a proper driver for it for a month or so.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hmm, going over a lot of data I am at a crossroads. I am posting this in both the 290X and Titan threads for input. My post is only in reference to Eyefinity/Surround resolution and 4K data. Virtually all reviews had the 290X at it's stock ~1000 MHz and Titans stock boost around ~993 MHz, so roughly the same.

Averaging all of those numbers up, 290X clock for clock is about 6% faster than Titan at these high resolutions. Some of that in part to Crossfire on average scaling a tad better than SLI.

I could most likely sell the Titan's with waterblocks for around $650 each, which would be pretty much a wash with new 290X's and water blocks.

So basically I'd need to get my 290X's up to ~1225 MHz on water in order to match my 1300 MHz Titans at these resolutions. Then in comes down to how smooth are 290X's in Crossfire Eyefinity/4K versus SLI? What is the status of the frame pacing drivers?

Basically, I'd be giving up better power and heat characteristics of the Titans for slightly faster performance. The Titan's are already a sunk cost, so that would be a wash with the 290X's. VRAM I am not worried about, 4GB is fine as at these resolutions as I don't run much AA.

NVIDIA has the G-Sync trick up their sleeve, which may make it hard to switch red. Although, there might be a whole new generation of GPU's out before we see that in 4K monitors or anything non 144 Hz TN based. The question of whether I'd run non-Lightboost G-Sync over non G-Sync Lightboost is also of importance. The 290X's could run Lightboost but not G-Sync.

If I were buying new cards, pretty much a no-brainer to go with the 290X's. Since I already have Titan's, it makes it much harder. NVIDIA is quite laughable keeping Titan's at $1000. Their sales have had to drop to virtually zero over the last few days. One thing I don't like about NVIDIA is they come off to me as more arrogant than their competition. Kinda like Apple in their segment. Although, I will say NVIDIA do more R&D in the display field such as Lightboost and G-Sync, so I guess we must pay a little for that. AMD seems more practical overall.

I guess it can come down to simply if I want G-Sync or not. Or whether Lightboost which either can run would be superior anyways...


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm, going over a lot of data I am at a crossroads. I am posting this in both the 290X and Titan threads for input. My post is only in reference to Eyefinity/Surround resolution and 4K data. Virtually all reviews had the 290X at it's stock ~1000 MHz and Titans stock boost around ~993 MHz, so roughly the same.
> 
> Averaging all of those numbers up, 290X clock for clock is about 6% faster than Titan at these high resolutions. Some of that in part to Crossfire on average scaling a tad better than SLI.
> 
> I could most likely sell the Titan's with waterblocks for around $650 each, which would be pretty much a wash with new 290X's and water blocks.
> 
> So basically I'd need to get my 290X's up to ~1225 MHz on water in order to match my 1300 MHz Titans at these resolutions. Then in comes down to how smooth are 290X's in Crossfire Eyefinity/4K versus SLI? What is the status of the frame pacing drivers?
> 
> Basically, I'd be giving up better power and heat characteristics of the Titans for slightly faster performance. The Titan's are already a sunk cost, so that would be a wash with the 290X's. VRAM I am not worried about, 4GB is fine as at these resolutions as I don't run much AA.
> 
> NVIDIA has the G-Sync trick up their sleeve, which may make it hard to switch red. Although, there might be a whole new generation of GPU's out before we see that in 4K monitors or anything non 144 Hz TN based. The question of whether I'd run non-Lightboost G-Sync over non G-Sync Lightboost is also of importance. The 290X's could run Lightboost but not G-Sync.
> 
> If I were buying new cards, pretty much a no-brainer to go with the 290X's. Since I already have Titan's, it makes it much harder. NVIDIA is quite laughable keeping Titan's at $1000. Their sales have had to drop to virtually zero over the last few days. One thing I don't like about NVIDIA is they come off to me as more arrogant than their competition. Kinda like Apple in their segment. Although, I will say NVIDIA do more R&D in the display field such as Lightboost and G-Sync, so I guess we must pay a little for that. AMD seems more practical overall.
> 
> I guess it can come down to simply if I want G-Sync or not. Or whether Lightboost which either can run would be superior anyways...


I would say it would be a complete waste for you to switch to R9 290x. I'm not sure why you would consider it even if it turns out to be a smaller performance increase. Safe your money enjoy what you have. AMD is playing catch up for a gpu thats been out 9 months or however long Titan has been out.

Didn't realize it was you Vega. Even still I wouldn't waste your time tearing down. Consider why you didn't move to a 4960x, the same rules apply for the 290x.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya but I always have the need to build and try something new. It's a disease.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya but I always have the need to build and try something new. It's a disease.


We all have the same disease here...

I just don't think it would even be worth your time, money aside. I've considered grabbing 2x 290x but just going to grab a second titan instead. I don't think the drivers are done maturing with Nvidia either. Plus you have to play the card lottery again, and I left ATI//AMD because I got tired of the ****ty drivers, the heat... esp. watercooled you disperse so much heat into the office. IMO keep what you have, I also feel these 290x are a subpar build quality compared to the titan. (this is just speculation)

But if you do sell your Titans hit me up ill be looking for at least one more.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya but I always have the need to build and try something new. It's a disease.


I understand all that fully, but watching all the AMD thread's, the number one issue i see is DRIVER'S DRIVER'S DRIVER'S. I would highly advise giving it 30 day's to see if AMD can respond to all these issues accordingly. We also need proof that eyefinity+CF is truly fixed.

Also, 650$ is a low ball, do us all a favor and got for 750 w/ block.









I'm saving for three of those 6,144 core 20NM Titan 2.0's!I figure they can't be much more than OG titan. Or can they?! I'm sad none of the Maxwell speculation includes a new GDDR process.


----------



## szeged

yeah i just got offered around $750 for one of my titans+block lol, might go for it seeing as i dont have room for it in any rigs atm anyways.


----------



## mbed0123

Lightboost is not the same as G-sync in any way at all. where'd you get your info???


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Lightboost is not the same as G-sync in any way at all. where'd you get your info???


Heres a quote from the chief blur buster:
Quote:


> For those who are asking about it:
> G-Sync looks better for fluctuating frame rates.
> LightBoost looks better for [email protected] locked.
> 
> They both have their pros and cons.
> - LightBoost is greatly hurt by stutters. Excellent motion clarity makes it much easier to see stutters at much higher framerates. So fluctuating framerates can look very jittery with LightBoost. LightBoost always looks better with locked framerates (120fps @ 120Hz VSYNC ON, or 100fps @ 100Hz VSYNC ON)
> - G-Sync is bottlenecked by 6.9ms of motion blur due to the 144fps sample-and-hold effect (explanation), so you'll always get a minimum of about 7 pixels of motion blurring during 1000 pixels/sec motion. LightBoost has about 1.4ms of persistence, so you see less than 2 pixels of motion blurring during 1000 pixels/sec.
> 
> (1ms of persistence = 1 pixel of motion blur during 1000 pixels/sec).


Gsync actually has a similar lightboost driver built in, it just variable rate instead of fixed.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Heres a quote from the chief blur buster:
> Gsync actually has a similar lightboost driver built in, it just variable rate instead of fixed.


Yup. Lots of info on the BlurBusters page.

http://www.blurbusters.com/confirmed-nvidia-g-sync-includes-a-strobe-backlight-upgrade/

I can't wait to get my hands on this when they release. I can handle the slight blur that this variable technology will possibly bring, but the stutters in Lightboost annoy me in Shogun 2, and eventually when Rome:II runs a bit better. Mainly when you zoom in up close to individual unit. V-Sync has never been a solution for me, the input lag on the mouse is too absurd and triple buffering hasn't helped as much as others say it could.

With G-Sync it will take a lot of work for AMD to make me switch in 2-3 years, it would be good if they try and exploit this technology just as Nvidia is going to.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I can't help but giggle @ all the driver issues going on with 290X release. I guess it's par for AMD's course though.


like what? there's driver issues on nvidia's end too sometimes...


----------



## ChronoBodi

i don't think its wise to go to 290x if you already have a Titan, its a sidegrade at best... i prefer to replace my Titans with cards that are 2x faster, like GTX 580 to GTX Titan is.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm, going over a lot of data I am at a crossroads. I am posting this in both the 290X and Titan threads for input. My post is only in reference to Eyefinity/Surround resolution and 4K data. Virtually all reviews had the 290X at it's stock ~1000 MHz and Titans stock boost around ~993 MHz, so roughly the same.
> 
> Averaging all of those numbers up, 290X clock for clock is about 6% faster than Titan at these high resolutions. Some of that in part to Crossfire on average scaling a tad better than SLI.
> 
> I could most likely sell the Titan's with waterblocks for around $650 each, which would be pretty much a wash with new 290X's and water blocks.
> 
> So basically I'd need to get my 290X's up to ~1225 MHz on water in order to match my 1300 MHz Titans at these resolutions. Then in comes down to how smooth are 290X's in Crossfire Eyefinity/4K versus SLI? What is the status of the frame pacing drivers?
> 
> Basically, I'd be giving up better power and heat characteristics of the Titans for slightly faster performance. The Titan's are already a sunk cost, so that would be a wash with the 290X's. VRAM I am not worried about, 4GB is fine as at these resolutions as I don't run much AA.
> .


Unless you can sell the Titan's and come out a couple hundred dollars ahead after buying 290x's+blocks, its probably not worth the trouble and the performance gains wouldn't be incredible apparent. Unless you REALLY like playing with new toys







Right now, physx and gsync are a better proprietary suite than mantle will be. My opinion anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i don't think its wise to go to 290x if you already have a Titan, its a sidegrade at best... i prefer to replace my Titans with cards that are 2x faster, like GTX 580 to GTX Titan is.


I always seem to find little reasons to justify upgrading when its really not necessary. Waiting for cards to be 2x faster though, thats quite a wait!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just fired up my computer and ran some benchmarks to see the temperature difference, heres my reaction:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its great going from air to water for the first time best feeling ever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I agree, i was expecting good results, but my results exceeded my expectations.


You guys don't even know. The first watercooling experience doesn't even remotely compare to seeing 0C across all cores in realtemp for the first time


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You guys don't even know. The first watercooling experience doesn't even remotely compare to seeing 0C across all cores in realtemp for the first time


Thats what i was just about to say. We are all reminiscing about air -> water, how was water -> ln2!!


----------



## Alatar

Well LN2 is a different beast. I've never even opened realtemp when using DICE or LN2. I actually really need a good thermometer that goes down to ~-190C.

But I was talking about phase change







Sub-zero 24/7 is nice. And even after using it for close to 2 years now it still feels odd. You never really grasp that the evap is actually running at -50C at times


----------



## Lukas026

finally took some good picture of my system with dads Sony A77

not a great cable management but I dontw know what else to do with it (so many fans !)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> yes they are, unless I have extra special vision and or my computer does it's own thing online..... here is a picture guy.....
> 
> 
> 
> just making sure I didn't dream this into fruition.....


Ah my bad, didn't notice that they updated their links.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You guys don't even know. The first watercooling experience doesn't even remotely compare to seeing 0C across all cores in realtemp for the first time


I wonder what my reaction will be lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> like what? there's driver issues on nvidia's end too sometimes...


I realize nvidia has had a driver issue or two. That how ever wasn't the statement. The statement was that I can't help but lol @ the driver issues w/ 290x launch. CCC riddled with compatibility issues, people locked out from using settings, radeonpro straight up failing on people, 2d/3d fluctuation of clocks when in 2d leading to crashes, giant pointer... I'm sure I can find more if I read through the thread if you like. *& The big slightly off topic one. The bumrush of AMD users to flash bios' to get control of volts, when that was one of the MAJOR NV bashing points 72 hours ago.

I digress. My brother may be getting one. The temps + south florida = sketchy, but i believe he will be over come by the price. No, he will not be waterblocking or aio coolering it. So i'll be interested to tweak w/ it.


----------



## Nunzi

can some one please check what pcie speed your running

after up dating to new drivers its forced to gen2 16x

327.23 whql worked fine Thanks


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> can some one please check what pcie speed your running
> 
> after up dating to new drivers its forced to gen2 16x
> 
> 327.23 whql worked fine Thanks


mine pcie 3.0 works fine with my titan

question: do I need 3d vision drivers for gaming with 144hz in 2d or graphics driver + physx is enough for that ?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> mine pcie 3.0 works fine with my titan
> 
> question: do I need 3d vision drivers for gaming with 144hz in 2d or graphics driver + physx is enough for that ?


No you should be fine !! graphics driver + physx is enough

What driver are you on?


----------



## Lukas026

will try latest whql 331.65


----------



## skupples

Tue pcie 3.0 fix was reported to be broken with some of these new drivers.


----------



## marc0053

Just a head's up that the new Nvidia WHQL drivers 331.65 doesn't work on my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @ 120hz.
Kept getting a flashing black screen after posting.


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes, NVIDIA screwed up all custom timings with the new drivers.


----------



## pr1me

Just got back my EVGA Titan after an RMA due to a dead HDMI port.

The first one had normal screw on it, the new one they sent me back, now has Torx screw, i can't put my backplate on yet.
Anyone know if retail card have torx too or it's just the one they use on RMA ?

Anyway, i really want to put my backplate back, so i'll have to get a little torx kit,
Are those Torx T5 or T6 ? (it's so tiny i can't tell







)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You guys don't even know. The first watercooling experience doesn't even remotely compare to seeing 0C across all cores in realtemp for the first time


Ill be putting the 4770k on phase soon lol, just gotta get more room first









this particular 4770k can do 5.2ghz but the volts needed stay a steady 1c under the throttle point lol, either gotta delid or phase...or delid and phase. D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Just got back my EVGA Titan after an RMA due to a dead HDMI port.
> 
> The first one had normal screw on it, the new one they sent me back, now has Torx screw, i can't put my backplate on yet.
> Anyone know if retail card have torx too or it's just the one they use on RMA ?
> 
> Anyway, i really want to put my backplate back, so i'll have to get a little torx kit,
> Are those Torx T5 or T6 ? (it's so tiny i can't tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


the most recent titan i got has torx screws, but it doesnt bother me, ill be running this one on air for a while to bench then sell it lol.


----------



## Panther Al

I want to say they are T6 torx, but thats based off of looking at mine more than few months ago.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Lot's happen while I was away traveling... So here is a heads up on the price war:

"Finally, along with the announcement of tomorrow's price cuts NVIDIA has also announced the launch date for the previously announced GeForce GTX 780 Ti: November 7th (next Thursday). Furthermore NVIDIA has also announced that it will be priced at $699, placing it $200 above the GTX 780 and $150 above the 290X. We still don't have the specs for the GTX 780 Ti, but the fact that NVIDIA is pricing it so far above the 290X indicates that they have a lot of confidence that they will be able to beat 290X's performance, and will do so by enough of a margin to justify the price."

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7465/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780770-price-cuts-gtx-780-ti-launch-date

Personally I am quite happy amd launch a strong card bringing prices down. But I am also quite happy with my two titans since they are still king in my resolution and with the prospect of g-sync I would most likely just keep them and wait for the next chapter in VGA wars in about 9 months....


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Tue pcie 3.0 fix was reported to be broken with some of these new drivers.


Thanks Skupples & all who replied!!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You guys don't even know. The first watercooling experience doesn't even remotely compare to seeing 0C across all cores in realtemp for the first time


That & running a card while it is all covered in snow & ice, it's a trip...









http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/Frozen/DSC04794.jpg.html
http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/Frozen/DSC04790.jpg.html

I need to get some frozen titan pics next time, I failed with it badly last time & got no nice new scores, at least pics would have been something.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That & running a card while it is all covered in snow & ice, it's a trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/Frozen/DSC04794.jpg.html
> http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/Frozen/DSC04790.jpg.html
> 
> I need to get some frozen titan pics next time, I failed with it badly last time & got no nice new scores, at least pics would have been something.


WOW!! Just wow!!! What a pleasure to see those pics! Ftw, FTW!! *pun intended


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I realize nvidia has had a driver issue or two. That how ever wasn't the statement. The statement was that I can't help but lol @ the driver issues w/ 290x launch. CCC riddled with compatibility issues, people locked out from using settings, radeonpro straight up failing on people, 2d/3d fluctuation of clocks when in 2d leading to crashes, giant pointer... I'm sure I can find more if I read through the thread if you like. *& The big slightly off topic one. The bumrush of AMD users to flash bios' to get control of volts, when that was one of the MAJOR NV bashing points 72 hours ago.
> 
> I digress. My brother may be getting one. The temps + south florida = sketchy, but i believe he will be over come by the price. No, he will not be waterblocking or aio coolering it. So i'll be interested to tweak w/ it.


i wouldn't mind a giant pointer for my 1440p screen, its a little hard to see the default pointer imo.

but, wow.... if i was getting a 290x, it'll be a Windforce from Gigabyte and thats next year though, to avoid all the launch issues.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That & running a card while it is all covered in snow & ice, it's a trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/Frozen/DSC04794.jpg.html
> http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/Frozen/DSC04790.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some frozen titan pics next time, I failed with it badly last time & got no nice new scores, at least pics would have been something.












56K warning










Spoiler: Some of my favorite sub-zero pics


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Where do I get all that equipment!? I require more socks and paper towels!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I still don't understand why you would cover perfectly good pc bits in shaving foam.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Where do I get all that equipment!? I require more socks and paper towels!


Kingpin cooling is like a one-stop shopping place for extreme cooling supplies, although OCN has it's own Marksman cpu pot (it's a great pot), & soon to come Phantom gpu pot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I still don't understand why you would cover perfectly good pc bits in shaving foam.


Things would go smoother without all the snow buildup (if it thaws a bit, trouble begins), but hard to find a place to bench with no humidity in the air. The frost does look awesome in pics though


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kingpin cooling is like a one-stop shopping place for extreme cooling supplies, although OCN has it's own Marksman cpu pot (it's a great pot), & soon to come Phantom gpu pot.
> Things would go smoother without all the snow buildup (if it thaws a bit, trouble begins), but hard to find a place to bench with no humidity in the air. The frost does look awesome in pics though


come to florida to bench, we have almost no humidity


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ill be putting the 4770k on phase soon lol, just gotta get more room first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this particular 4770k can do 5.2ghz but the volts needed stay a steady 1c under the throttle point lol, either gotta delid or phase...or delid and phase. D: .


Delid AND Phase!!! Don't want to insulate from those tasty phase temps!!!

Make sure you tell us what unit you buy or if you make one!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Lot's happen while I was away traveling... So here is a heads up on the price war:
> 
> "Finally, along with the announcement of tomorrow's price cuts NVIDIA has also announced the launch date for the previously announced GeForce GTX 780 Ti: November 7th (next Thursday). Furthermore NVIDIA has also announced that it will be priced at $699, placing it $200 above the GTX 780 and $150 above the 290X. We still don't have the specs for the GTX 780 Ti, but the fact that NVIDIA is pricing it so far above the 290X indicates that they have a lot of confidence that they will be able to beat 290X's performance, and will do so by enough of a margin to justify the price."
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7465/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-780770-price-cuts-gtx-780-ti-launch-date
> 
> Personally I am quite happy amd launch a strong card bringing prices down. But I am also quite happy with my two titans since they are still king in my resolution and with the prospect of g-sync I would most likely just keep them and wait for the next chapter in VGA wars in about 9 months....


the only thing that could tempt me about the 780 TI is if it has 6gb of ram and has 7000mhz memory!!!
or if the suprised us with the gk 180
otherwise it won't be better than a water cooled titan for high res gaming.

I really wanna see those specs!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> come to florida to bench, we have almost no humidity


I've learned to appreciate the humidity in lower mainland BC after benching in Toronto & Taipei, those guys really know how to insulate!
I keep thinking i am insulating better but then find out not so much, as the boards get all wet & things go downhill. Going to work on that for the next time I travel to bench...


----------



## skupples

MAYBE JUST MAYBE 780Ti will be all 15SMX @ that price... But it's going to be a trade off. Either 15SMX & 3GB, or 2496 & 6gb? Even that feels weird coming out of my mouth. I don't see it being 7k memory with 6 gb, but i'm not an engineer.

http://videocardz.com/47287/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-3dmark-score-exposed think's it's 100% titan rebrand. 300$ price cut just because they remove DP? Idk...


----------



## szeged

Id prefer all 15 smx and 3gb just for benching it, can always keep titans for 6gb surround usage.


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Heres a quote from the chief blur buster:
> Gsync actually has a similar lightboost driver built in, it just variable rate instead of fixed.


Thank you for clarifying that for me. So what people are saying is that with my BenQ monitor with lightboost I am able to "almost" achieve the same outcome as what G-Sync is already touting?? I am still lost on the whole complete comparison between the two....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Thank you for clarifying that for me. So what people are saying is that with my BenQ monitor with lightboost I am able to "almost" achieve the same outcome as what G-Sync is already touting?? I am still lost on the whole complete comparison between the two....


Some games will rum better with lightboost and others with G-Sync!
G-SYNC Mode: Better for variable framerates (eliminate stutters/tearing, more blur)
Strobe Mode (lightboost): Better for constant max framerates (e.g. 120fps @ 120Hz, eliminates blur)
Im going to get 3 modules if they release them for the VG278HE!
If i can have both G-Sync and Lightboost and alternate between them when i want, it will be the best of two worlds!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MAYBE JUST MAYBE 780Ti will be all 15SMX @ that price... But it's going to be a trade off. Either 15SMX & 3GB, or 2496 & 6gb? Even that feels weird coming out of my mouth. I don't see it being 7k memory with 6 gb, but i'm not an engineer.
> 
> http://videocardz.com/47287/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-3dmark-score-exposed think's it's 100% titan rebrand. 300$ price cut just because they remove DP? Idk...


DP??


----------



## szeged

newest titan is pretty amazing so far, just flashed it to skyn3t bios for the first time, no LLC disable or AB hack yet, testing how far i can go on just the bios settings alone.

did a valley run really quick



just beginning to push it on new bios too







im sure 1.35v and llc disabled will make this card fly to space and back.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Is it normal for moisture to be on the memory thermal pads on graphics cards?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is it normal for moisture to be on the memory thermal pads on graphics cards?


stock titan/hydro copper thermal pads, yes. I havent ever seen EK pads do it though.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Do GPU's get updated every year or is it every other year. So the 8 series should be coming in 2014 correct?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Do GPU's get updated every year or is it every other year. So the 8 series should be coming in 2014 correct?


It really depends brother...Things are getting slower with time I think since process of manufacturing things smaller are more difficult to implement. Both, nvidia and AMD don't have yet 20 nm capability mature. You can have an idea checking wiki to see the history of development in GPUs. For example, the last AMD generation last a full two years... ON the other hand the whole rename thing NVIDIA did with series 8000, 9000 and then 200 was to a large extent just that, renaming, with a few improvements on manufacturing process and occurred pretty fast. Anyway, NVIDIA is promising the next generation (20 nm) in 2014. Hawai (r290x) is still on 28 nm like the radeon 7950/7970 series.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It really depends brother...Things are getting slower with time I think since process of manufacturing things smaller are more difficult to implement. Both, nvidia and AMD don't have yet 20 nm capability mature. You can have an idea checking wiki to see the history of development in GPUs. For example, the last AMD generation last a full two years... ON the other hand the whole rename thing NVIDIA did with series 8000, 9000 and then 200 was to a large extent just that, renaming, with a few improvements on manufacturing process and occurred pretty fast. Anyway, NVIDIA is promising the next generation (20 nm) in 2014. Hawai (r290x) is still on 28 nm like the radeon 7950/7970 series.


Interesting, okay just wondering since this is my first card. REP+


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Do GPU's get updated every year or is it every other year. So the 8 series should be coming in 2014 correct?


used to be 6 months in the 90s/early 2000s, yearly around 2006, and we've entered a biannual update around 2010.

Blame the ever-increasing difficulty of getting to smaller nodes and the focus on mobile platforms in general.


----------



## FarmerJo

can you do light boost on any monitor? i have a x-star and really wanna do it!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> used to be 6 months in the 90s/early 2000s, yearly around 2006, and we've entered a biannual update around 2010.
> 
> Blame the ever-increasing difficulty of getting to smaller nodes and the focus on mobile platforms in general.


Great, thanks for the history lesson and state of nodes. REP+


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> can you do light boost on any monitor? i have a x-star and really wanna do it!


lightboost requires a 3d monitor i believe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kingpin cooling is like a one-stop shopping place for extreme cooling supplies, although OCN has it's own Marksman cpu pot (it's a great pot), & soon to come Phantom gpu pot.
> Things would go smoother without all the snow buildup (if it thaws a bit, trouble begins), but hard to find a place to bench with no humidity in the air. The frost does look awesome in pics though


death valley !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is it normal for moisture to be on the memory thermal pads on graphics cards?


Moisture (?) or TIM. Yes for the later.


----------



## szeged

the stock thermal pads on the titan on all my cards have a bit of moisture in them, same with the hydro copper thermal pads, probably one of the reasons the EK pads are the best that ive used


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Moisture (?) or TIM. Yes for the later.


Moisture from the thermal pads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the stock thermal pads on the titan on all my cards have a bit of moisture in them, same with the hydro copper thermal pads, probably one of the reasons the EK pads are the best that ive used


I noticed a bit of moisture on both my Titans. Just on the thermal pad area. Thats why i was wondering if it was normal.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Moisture from the thermal pads.
> I noticed a bit of moisture on both my Titans. Just on the thermal pad area. Thats why i was wondering if it was normal.


im pretty sure its normal, all of my titans do that too


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Moisture from the thermal pads.
> I noticed a bit of moisture on both my Titans. Just on the thermal pad area. Thats why i was wondering if it was normal.


I've seen it before when taking a card apart, it isn't abnormal.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've seen it before when taking a card apart, it isn't abnormal.


Good info I don't remember seeing any on mine when taking it apart.


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Some games will rum better with lightboost and others with G-Sync!
> G-SYNC Mode: Better for variable framerates (eliminate stutters/tearing, more blur)
> Strobe Mode (lightboost): Better for constant max framerates (e.g. 120fps @ 120Hz, eliminates blur)
> Im going to get 3 modules if they release them for the VG278HE!
> If i can have both G-Sync and Lightboost and alternate between them when i want, it will be the best of two worlds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yessir..... I couldn't agree with you more on the support for more "now" available monitors to get their boards in like the VG248QE

Another question I have is if this G-Sync tech is nothing new to NVIDIA? Here is a link showing something along the lines of G-Sync for Quattro cards...

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nv_search_us.html?cx=009029091075083507105%3A9leknaf7r_8&cof=FORID%3A11%3BNB%3A1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&gl=us&q=g-sync

And in the NVIDIA Quattro G-Sync II User guide there is some crazy stuff going on in order to implement said tech with their cards. Just seemed interesting to me since I have never heard of this G-Sync until they announced it in Canada a week or two ago....


----------



## skupples

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00BIUKH04/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1383013186&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+titan&condition=used

600$ used titan on Amazon.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir..... I couldn't agree with you more on the support for more "now" available monitors to get their boards in like the VG248QE
> 
> Another question I have is if this G-Sync tech is nothing new to NVIDIA? Here is a link showing something along the lines of G-Sync for Quattro cards...
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nv_search_us.html?cx=009029091075083507105%3A9leknaf7r_8&cof=FORID%3A11%3BNB%3A1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&gl=us&q=g-sync
> 
> 
> 
> *And in the NVIDIA Quattro G-Sync II User guide there is some crazy stuff going on in order to implement said tech with their cards. Just seemed interesting to me since I have never heard of this G-Sync until they announced it in Canada a week or two ago...*.


This through me off too, as this was the first thing I found when googling g-sync after the nvidia pow wow.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00BIUKH04/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1383013186&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+titan&condition=used
> 
> 600$ used titan on Amazon.


Lol gone already!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Yessir..... I couldn't agree with you more on the support for more "now" available monitors to get their boards in like the VG248QE
> 
> Another question I have is if this G-Sync tech is nothing new to NVIDIA? Here is a link showing something along the lines of G-Sync for Quattro cards...
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nv_search_us.html?cx=009029091075083507105%3A9leknaf7r_8&cof=FORID%3A11%3BNB%3A1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&gl=us&q=g-sync
> 
> And in the NVIDIA Quattro G-Sync II User guide there is some crazy stuff going on in order to implement said tech with their cards. Just seemed interesting to me since I have never heard of this G-Sync until they announced it in Canada a week or two ago....


G-Sync II is a technology to synchronize between multi-platform hardwares over the network. What they did here was pulling the chip from G-Sync II and put them into monitors and allow it to control the Hz sync data via the monitor cable to the GPU.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> G-Sync II is a technology to synchronize between multi-platform hardwares over the network. What they did here was pulling the chip from G-Sync II and put them into monitors and allow it to control the Hz sync data via the monitor cable to the GPU.


Yap and its been around since 2006 i remember it from one of my Quadro cards but it wasn´t something that BIG back in the day...









"As a subset of frame synchronization, genlock is commonly used in video post-production, nonlinear editing (NLE), and broadcast studios. Its use ensures that a workstation's graphics output is locked (LOCK) to an externally generated (GEN) signal, guaranteeing that the studio's devices (cameras, videotape recorders, character or title generators, and so on) work together effectively. The NVIDIA Quadro G-Sync option card ensures subscanline-level synchronization to the external sync source. Through the BNC genlock connector on board the NVIDIA Quadro G-Sync, the graphics video timing can be synchronized to an external timing source. In turn, this source provides a periodic signal to the display system to lock the vertical refresh rate. Typically, a workstation user plugs a "house sync" signal into the graphics board-usually set at NTSC (U.S.) or PAL (Europe) rates-instructing the graphics board to trigger various edges of the external sync signal."

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

any of you guys own or owned asus vg278hr ? it is a new revision of asus vg278h and I am looking if someone can provide some calibration data for nonlightboost use.

I dont have any calibratio hardware so I am asking again









btw how are things in Titan vs R9 290x world ? i just cant keep up with this thread !









link to the monitor: http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VG278HR/#overview

thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> can you do light boost on any monitor? i have a x-star and really wanna do it!


X-Star DP2710 Works!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lightboost requires a 3d monitor i believe.


Yes it does Skupp, and it works like this:

The LED backlight is briefly flashed only once per refresh cycle. Besides other benefits, this helps alleviating motion blur.
The backlight flashes occur at the end of each refresh cycle, thereby hiding the settling of the pixels (as characterized by the LCD's response time) in the dark.
The backlight luminance (LED current) is higher than normal. This helps to compensate for the shortness of the backlight flashes.
The updating of the screen (i.e., writing new pixel values) is accelerated so as to leave the pixels more time to settle before the backlight is flashed.
The pixel settling is accelerated by use of overdrive techniques. The amount of overdrive is carefully adjusted to the vertical pixel position in order to compensate for the different settling times available for different pixel lines.

"For those who are asking about it:
G-Sync looks better for fluctuating frame rates.
LightBoost looks better for [email protected] locked.
They both have their pros and cons.
- LightBoost is greatly hurt by stutters. Excellent motion clarity makes it much easier to see stutters at much higher framerates. So fluctuating framerates can look very jittery with LightBoost. LightBoost always looks better with locked framerates (120fps @ 120Hz VSYNC ON, or 100fps @ 100Hz VSYNC ON)
- G-Sync is bottlenecked by 6.9ms of motion blur due to the 144fps sample-and-hold effect (explanation), so you'll always get a minimum of about 7 pixels of motion blurring during 1000 pixels/sec motion. LightBoost has about 1.4ms of persistence, so you see less than 2 pixels of motion blurring during 1000 pixels/sec.

(1ms of persistence = 1 pixel of motion blur during 1000 pixels/sec)." Mark Rejhon

*HANDY UTILITY FOR LIGHTBOOST*: http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Strobelight-LightBoost-Utility-for-AMD-ATI-and-NVIDIA

*SUPPORTED MONITORS FOR G-SYNC AND LIGHTBOOST*:
http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/120hz-monitors/

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> any of you guys own or owned asus vg278hr ? it is a new revision of asus vg278h and I am looking if someone can provide some calibration data for nonlightboost use.
> 
> I dont have any calibratio hardware so I am asking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw how are things in Titan vs R9 290x world ? i just cant keep up with this thread !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to the monitor: http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VG278HR/#overview
> 
> thanks


Do this and tell me which panel type (LG or CMI etc.) do you see on the service menu:

1. Power On
2. Hold Menu - keep held and never let go
3. Unplug power lead
4. Re-insert power lead (2 seconds is long enough to wait)
5. Wait until Input selection message (DVI/VGA etc) has finished displaying
6. Release Menu

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

i am at work now. will do this in the evening


----------



## szeged

so i was looking at grabbing another 290x to test tri/quadfire also and stumbled across this rofl



i got a good lol from it.

also, 290x's arrived last night, time to push the titans hard before i open them


----------



## GraveDigger7878

LOL, just purchased my 290X... Hmmm.... I should probably check my smoke detectors. I wonder if people can install sprinkler systems in their house? Could I possibly open the fire hydrant at the edge of my lawn? Maybe it is a good time to invest in a fire extinguisher, you just never know.


----------



## szeged

new titan, llc disabled, 1.27v



this card has some serious potential.

and some firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1062688



anyone have any idea why my time/calendar on this rig would be stuck at the time i updated drivers? 3dmark keeps invalidating my scores because my clock has been stuck at 6:39 10/26/2013, the time i updated to nvidias latest drivers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new titan, llc disabled, 1.27v
> 
> 
> 
> this card has some serious potential.
> 
> and some firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1062688
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any idea why my time/calendar on this rig would be stuck at the time i updated drivers? 3dmark keeps invalidating my scores because my clock has been stuck at 6:39 10/26/2013, the time i updated to nvidias latest drivers.


You can try this:
Press the Windows key+R from the keyboard and type services.msc into the 'Open' field. Double click on 'Windows time' afterwards and check whether the service status has stopped. If so, make a single click on the 'Start' button and then press the 'OK' button. In case the Windows time service is already running, then check whether date and time zone are entered correctly. Restart the Windows time service for that and click the time and date display located at the bottom right part of the desktop. Press the 'Internet' tab afterwards and make a single click on 'Change settings' button. You can then set up the date and time zone accordingly. Click the 'Update Now' button to update the settings and press the 'OK' button for saving the changes.









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> LOL, just purchased my 290X... Hmmm.... I should probably check my smoke detectors. I wonder if people can install sprinkler systems in their house? Could I possibly open the fire hydrant at the edge of my lawn? Maybe it is a good time to invest in a fire extinguisher, you just never know.


Heh, here in Frederick all new construction, including residential, has to have sprinklers.


----------



## szeged

Thanks ed ill try that.


----------



## szeged

working so far ed









also, ghetto rigged some fans to my 900D to keep the back of this titan cool, about to try 1.3v to 1.4v runs lol


----------



## GraveDigger7878

thats hawt


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so i was looking at grabbing another 290x to test tri/quadfire also and stumbled across this rofl
> 
> 
> 
> i got a good lol from it.
> 
> also, 290x's arrived last night, time to push the titans hard before i open them


This is gonna be EPIC, Titan's vs Fire Lords!!!!!

Gonna keep checking the thread to see how they compare!!!!!!!








You are having a fun day aren't you!









Quote:


> also, ghetto rigged some fans to my 900D to keep the back of this titan cool, about to try 1.3v to 1.4v runs lol


I wonder what temps those VRM are hitting with the waterblocks at those voltages, I am hoping to put 1.3v or a little more through mine for normal gaming.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> You are having a fun day aren't you!


oh you know it


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do this and tell me which panel type (LG or CMI etc.) do you see on the service menu:
> 
> 1. Power On
> 2. Hold Menu - keep held and never let go
> 3. Unplug power lead
> 4. Re-insert power lead (2 seconds is long enough to wait)
> 5. Wait until Input selection message (DVI/VGA etc) has finished displaying
> 6. Release Menu
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


it seems I cant get it to work. any ideas why ?

NVM I found it: so here are the values:
emitter version: 1.04.110322
scaler type: mst8556t
panel type: CMIM270HHFL10
SW version:20130129 V002

I will make photo of it and upload it here. it will be easier









here you go:


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

780 Lightnings are going for 549 one newegg. Those who paid 800 gotta be pissed.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 780 Lightnings are going for 549 one newegg. Those who paid 800 gotta be pissed.


I'd probably slam my mouse in disgust!


----------



## ski-bum

FYI: One Titan, slightly OC'd on stock bios, playing BF4 @ 2560 x 1440 on "ULTRA" .
Gotta love these cards.

The game is also using all SIX cores of my GPU.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> This is gonna be EPIC, Titan's vs Fire Lords!!!!!
> 
> Gonna keep checking the thread to see how they compare!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are having a fun day aren't you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what temps those VRM are hitting with the waterblocks at those voltages, I am hoping to put 1.3v or a little more through mine for normal gaming.


I have only seen one thermal image of 290X, showed VRM's ~80C when chip is @ 95, & front of board ~98.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

How's BF4 running on single TItan setups? It's out on Friday here in the UK, and I HOPE it runs significantly better than the beta did!


----------



## szeged

when i open one of my 290xs and get the code out ill let you know how it goes at 2560x1440 lol


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have only seen one thermal image of 290X, showed VRM's ~80C when chip is @ 95, & front of board ~98.


Guru3d just updated their review to include thermal images of the 290x. They measured between 70-80 on the back of the VRMs. Warm, but nothing compared to how hot the PCB gets around the ram and gpu

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_review_benchmarks,12.html


----------



## szeged

was that at stock volts?

imagine for the people disabling llc and putting it on asus bios for 1.4v lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new titan, llc disabled, 1.27v
> 
> 
> 
> this card has some serious potential.
> 
> and some firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1062688
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any idea why my time/calendar on this rig would be stuck at the time i updated drivers? 3dmark keeps invalidating my scores because my clock has been stuck at 6:39 10/26/2013, the time i updated to nvidias latest drivers.


What driver version?


----------



## szeged

331.58 i believe it is.

about to switch back to 327, its still messing with my clock, i manually changed it to 1:13 earlier and now it goes from 1:13 to 1:37 then reverts back to 1:13


----------



## Alatar

hmm, I might try that then, looks like a pretty good driver for valley and firestrike.

Doing a new windows installation tomorrow most likely. And also updating the benching thread finally lol, last couple of days been hell. Just way too much stuff to do...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> was that at stock volts?
> 
> imagine for the people disabling llc and putting it on asus bios for 1.4v lol


Yea, completely stock card, but they didnt mention whether it was uber or quiet mode. Either way, if i was running the stock cooler and saw those pictures, i would either keep my finger away from that voltage slider or grab my earplugs and crank the fan


----------



## szeged

yeah its pretty good except i cant figure out what the hell is up with my clock now lol

the gk110 vs hawaii thread has exploded







have fun lol.


----------



## skupples

Strange bug with MSI-AB. I'm on skyn3t's OP titan BIOS, w/ auto LLC disable on boot, & volt mod... anyway's, my memory clock is stuck @ 273+ no matter what I do. Can't add more, can't add less...

Man, i'm too lazy to recrack everything manually if i end up re-installing. Guess I will be switching to ed-sig-tool's.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> How's BF4 running on single TItan setups? It's out on Friday here in the UK, and I HOPE it runs significantly better than the beta did!


I'm running BF4 on Ultra with just one Titan.

I believe your CPU makes a huge difference in this game as my 3930K is using all six cores and twelve threads.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I'm running BF4 on Ultra with just one Titan.
> 
> I believe your CPU makes a huge difference in this game as my 3930K is using all six cores and twelve threads.


CPU is huge in this game. Especially if running Windows 8.1. I have seen sustained 90%+ usage and actually saw it tap 99% usage for an instant on my 4.8 GHz 3770K.

Good thing my 3930K died *yesterday*.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> CPU is huge in this game. Especially if running Windows 8.1. I have seen sustained 90%+ usage and actually saw it tap 99% usage for an instant on my 4.8 GHz 3770K.
> 
> Good thing my 3930K died *yesterday*.


D: how did that happen


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> D: how did that happen


I honestly don't know. I had a thread over on the ROG forums and the moderator said he believes it was just a defect in the chip and not from overclocking. It ran at 4.7 GHz at 1.36V under water (ran <60C it's whole life). It is now to the point where any load on the CPU basically freezes up the system on default settings. Started with a blue screen Friday night. A weekend of testing and trying to get stable in time for BF4 has effectively finished killing it.

I will have a 4820K that will be here at the end of the day just to make absolute sure, but I'm 95% certain it's pinned down to that. Don't plan on keeping the 4820, just had my uncle pick it up from MicroCenter for testing. Not sure what I'm gonna do yet if I can't get a replacement from Intel. A 4930K would be a little tough to swing out of pocket right now.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I honestly don't know. I had a thread over on the ROG forums and the moderator said he believes it was just a defect in the chip and not from overclocking. It ran at 4.7 GHz at 1.36V under water (ran <60C it's whole life). It is now to the point where any load on the CPU basically freezes up the system on default settings. Started with a blue screen Friday night. A weekend of testing and trying to get stable in time for BF4 has effectively finished killing it.
> 
> I will have a 4820K that will be here at the end of the day just to make absolute sure, but I'm 95% certain it's pinned down to that. Don't plan on keeping the 4820, just had my uncle pick it up from MicroCenter for testing. Not sure what I'm gonna do yet if I can't get a replacement from Intel. A 4930K would be a little tough to swing out of pocket right now.


Oh man that SUCKS! Hope you get it sorted! Sounds like Intel should get you sorted!

Does it freeze up like that on stock settings?
if so warranty should be no issues at all









edit:

on another unrelated note - BF4 is ROCKIKNG on my single overclocked 780m and overclocked 2920x at 1080p! I am waiting for ups delivery and can not go into my office to try it out on my big rig ... but still ok on 18 inches .... hmm should I hook this laptop up to my 42 inch tv or 135inch projector next???


----------



## jameschisholm

Can I make a request?

People with a SLI Titans, Could you tell me or run a test to see what kind of results you get in Crysis 3 @ 1920x1080 MSAA 2X Very High Settings, please!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Can I make a request?
> 
> People with a SLI Titans, Could you tell me or run a test to see what kind of results you get in Crysis 3 @ 1920x1080 MSAA 2X Very High Settings, please!


Can run cry3 maxed on single 1080p monitor w/ 3570k @ 4.7+ @ 60fps all day. Once I go past 4x msaa things start to slow down.


----------



## jameschisholm

I'm surprised. I thought at those settings 2x titans would breeze past 80 fps+, what about different AA options how does SMAA/FXAA fair?

Altho i dont think FXAA does anything...


----------



## BLACKRABMO

Can someone provide me with the stock EVGA Sc+ bios please? I cannot find the one that came stock with my card, all the ones online have boost disabled.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Can someone provide me with the stock EVGA Sc+ bios please? I cannot find the one that came stock with my card, all the ones online have boost disabled.


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/135735/evga-gtxtitan-6144-130223.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKRABMO*
> 
> Can someone provide me with the stock EVGA Sc+ bios please? I cannot find the one that came stock with my card, all the ones online have boost disabled.


Whats wrong with this one (the bottom one, SC)? It´s stock i believe!









http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+TITAN&interface=&memType=&memSize=

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> D: how did that happen


I feel uncomfortable running SB based chips. They're just the easiest things ever to kill.

I prefer killing 3930Ks the manly way though:


----------



## jameschisholm

So your saying SLi titans cannot maintain over 60 fps past 2x msaa?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> it seems I cant get it to work. any ideas why ?
> 
> NVM I found it: so here are the values:
> emitter version: 1.04.110322
> scaler type: mst8556t
> panel type: CMIM270HHFL10
> SW version:20130129 V002
> 
> I will make photo of it and upload it here. it will be easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go:


Ok, Its a VG278HE with a IR emitter! Chi Mei Innolux (CMI) panel!
Here is the service panel from my HE, dont mind the different values as i messed with them already, look up at the scaler and panel type, they are the same!



You can read the by far best review around and get the recommended calibration for this panel, it doesn´t matter its for the HE as you can see the HR has a HE panel!
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_vg278he.htm

Brightness 30
Contrast 70
Preset mode Standard
Color Temp User Mode
RGB 100, 94, 74

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> So your saying SLi titans cannot maintain over 60 fps past 2x msaa?


Not actually sure... I forget that I run everything in 5760x1080, so the results I gave are actually for that, not a single screen. Assuming you have enough cpu horse power, two titans should run cry3 maxed all day. I run into cpu limiations above 2x MSAA with my 3570k in surround.

I'm sure you can find actual benchmarks with google. I don't have the game installed anymore, or I would drop to one screen & derp around for you.






he's pushing close to 100fps maxed settings on one monitor w/ two titans & a 3930k.

so there's your answer. Two titans can handle crysis 3 on MAX settings well over 60fps assuming you don't run into cpu limitations. Something people seem to forget about when running high AA. If you notice, he's not even @ 99% gpu usage, which either means he's hitting cpu bottle neck, or the titans don't require full usage to run the game on max settings. He's even playing with len's flare off, which is a fancy trick to reduce system strain.


----------



## jameschisholm

Thank you so much for your answer, its very much appreciated!


----------



## skyn3t

Ed you up PM in the way









@ *BoomerNT*, thank you for provide me the newest Titan bios
Two things very important on those new bios. those are very crimpped bios they did eliminate a lot thing's to prevent it to be moded. but after a good time spent on those bios I finnally got work around it. since I gave everyone a nice fancy 200PT slide with 300% to 600% , I did the same with both bios. I had flashed the Classy bios but not the Titan. I'm wating to the Titan feedback to be tested for release same for Classy too.

Evga Classy bios *80.80.21.01.80*

Ed I believe you got a Asus
Asus Titan bios *80.10.3E.00.01*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ed you up PM in the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ *BoomerNT*, thank you for provide me the newest Titan bios
> Two things very important on those new bios. those are very crimpped bios they did eliminate a lot thing's to prevent it to be moded. but after a good time spent on those bios I finnally got work around it. since I gave everyone a nice fancy 200PT slide with 300% to 600% , I did the same with both bios. I had flashed the Classy bios but not the Titan. I'm wating to the Titan feedback to be tested for release same for Classy too.
> 
> Evga Classy bios *80.80.21.01.80*
> 
> Ed I believe you got a Asus
> Asus Titan bios *80.10.3E.00.01*


Waiting!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Waiting!


you got it now


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Those EK Titan backplates have a nice aluminum canvas for me to engrave, I just can't make up my mind as to what I want. Any suggestions?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Gotta hand it to AMD guys, the 290X is a very nice video card. I still think Titan reigns as the King but it now has to share the throne with the 290X. Still, considering the fact that Maxwell likely won't release until this time next year and obviously AMD won't have anything faster than the 290X until at least then, its nice that the cards I bought in Feb 2013 will still be amongst the fastest single GPU cards on the market until nearly 2015...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Those EK Titan backplates have a nice aluminum canvas for me to engrave, I just can't make up my mind as to what I want. Any suggestions?












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Gotta hand it to AMD guys, the 290X is a very nice video card. I still think Titan reigns as the King but it now has to share the throne with the 290X. Still, considering the fact that Maxwell likely won't release until this time next year and obviously AMD won't have anything faster than the 290X until at least then, its nice that the cards I bought in Feb 2013 will still be amongst the fastest single GPU cards on the market until nearly 2015...


With the way AMD's time line is now, they won't have competition for maxwell until 2015... I personally have to get off the upgrade train for @ least 12 months, hope 3 titans can hold me over while I save for 3x of the top of the line 20nm Maxwell... Will likely wait for the refresher


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> How's BF4 running on single TItan setups? It's out on Friday here in the UK, and I HOPE it runs significantly better than the beta did!


I'm running Ultra 1440p on 64 maps, I didn't look at the framerate but the game is butter smooth.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Those EK Titan backplates have a nice aluminum canvas for me to engrave, I just can't make up my mind as to what I want. Any suggestions?


Do it like you have in your avatar´s picture!
The "beast" on top and "LaBestiaHumana" underneath it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do it like you have in your avatar´s picture!
> The "beast" on top and "LaBestiaHumana" underneath it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Ok, I'll try that. Reason why I wanted to keep a GeForce theme on them is for resale, just in case I wanna sell them one day. But, I'll just personalize it anyways.

I'm also not sure if the backplate already says Titan or not.

Might need your help with the Afterburner voltage mod, I'll let you know.


----------



## FarmerJo

Can u check what kind of frames you are getting cause in bfrunning ultra it is crazy stuttry for me. Also are u useing windows 7 or 8?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Can u check what kind of frames you are getting cause in bfrunning ultra it is crazy stuttry for me. Also are u useing windows 7 or 8?


seem's bf4 is riddled with issues for both team red & team green.... Using windows 8 should in theory provide a slight performance boost as it has full support for dx11.1. Patches & driver's should be flowing out in the next 48 hours.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seem's bf4 is riddled with issues for both team red & team green.... Using windows 8 should in theory provide a slight performance boost as it has full support for dx11.1. Patches & driver's should be flowing out in the next 48 hours.


It probably requires mantle. Beta did not run smooth at all, stuttering, lag and freezing issues.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It probably requires mantle. Beta did not run smooth at all, stuttering, lag and freezing issues.


Well I really don't know what up with bf4 , but beta did run much smooth for me than this final game.


----------



## yknot

Just a quick question "Skyn3t".

A few posts back (17725?)...................are you showing a new Titan bios with higher PT............ for general download?

I've got an EVGA HC

.


----------



## OccamRazor

To everyone (Yeah Skupp you specially!







) using Nvidia Inspector Multi Display Power Saver you have to add AfterBurner.exe to the Full 3D Applications box or you will not be able to change memory speed and will make AB behave abnormally!

Cheers All

Ed


----------



## szeged

gonna run the titan on 1.3+ today for bench results







gotta ghetto rig the fan back on lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> To everyone (Yeah Skupp you specially!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) using Nvidia Inspector Multi Display Power Saver you have to add AfterBurner.exe to the Full 3D Applications box or you will not be able to change memory speed and will make AB behave abnormally!
> 
> Cheers All
> 
> Ed
























thx Ed!

Edit: Yay! I'm glad I didn't waste time trying to re-install.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> valley thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


After a little help guys as i'm not too sure what i'm doing on the second part. I've already returned 41, found the profile files but unsure what i'm meant to be doing with them?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> After a little help guys as i'm not too sure what i'm doing on the second part. I've already returned 41, found the profile files but unsure what i'm meant to be doing with them?


Now shut down AB and go to profiles folder to alter the vendor files!
adding this:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

or this:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

To all the VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_103510DE&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg files like this that you find inside the profiles folder inside MSIAfterBurner folder which is inside program files (x86)

Download my small guide from my SIG and follow instructions, you´ll have it running in no time!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Can u check what kind of frames you are getting cause in bfrunning ultra it is crazy stuttry for me. Also are u useing windows 7 or 8?


PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1


----------



## Doug2507

Cheers Ed. Followed the guide, both cards checked for 41, LLC extracted to startup (not done anything with it yet), back to profile files, still stuck. What am i meant to open them with??


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Now shut down AB and go to profiles folder to alter the vendor files!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download my small guide from my SIG and follow instructions, you´ll have it running in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Sorry Ed but..........

I have used the Zawarudo hack up till now for LLC in my windows desktop. I check for "00" and move on to set my Afterburner values. Is the, "SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX " in your sig a different LLC hack than the Windows version........or is it doing something else?

Cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Cheers Ed. Followed the guide, both cards checked for 41, LLC extracted to startup (not done anything with it yet), back to profile files, still stuck. What am i meant to open them with??


.cfg files, open them with notepad!


----------



## Doug2507

Lol, did that already but found no heading 'settings' so thought i must have been doing something wrong. Took it in the wrong context!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry Ed but..........
> 
> I have used the Zawarudo hack up till now for LLC in my windows desktop. I check for "00" and move on to set my Afterburner values. Is the, "SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX " in your sig a different LLC hack than the Windows version........or is it doing something else?
> 
> Cheers


Exactly the same thing as its the same commands, the cold boot fix files are the commands that are auto executed in the startup folder everytime you start the computer, while with the Zawarudo´s tool you execute the commands manually when you press the button!
Now you choose whether you click on the tool everytime you OC or its done at startup! Its exactly the same result!








Your call!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Lol, did that already but found no heading 'settings' so thought i must have been doing something wrong. Took it in the wrong context!


Yap! you have to add the [settings] as well!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Doug2507

Sorted. (+rep)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted. (+rep)


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Exactly the same thing as its the same commands, the cold boot fix files are the commands that are auto executed in the startup folder everytime you start the computer, while with the Zawarudo´s tool you execute the commands manually when you press the button!
> Now you choose whether you click on the tool everytime you OC or its done at startup! Its exactly the same result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your call!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanx Ed.


----------



## Doug2507

Now 1410mhz on the core instead of 1280mhz. Me likey!

On the other hand, mem defo ain't samsung as i can't get past 1640mhz ish for love nor money! Think i might O/C them individually to see if they differ.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Now 1410mhz on the core instead of 1280mhz. Me likey!
> 
> On the other hand, mem defo ain't samsung as i can't get past 1640mhz ish for love nor money! Think i might O/C them individually to see if they differ.


Are you on a Titan? Or 780? The memory actually has little to do with it, it's more about IMC quality from what i'm gathering.

If you are on a titan you have 2x the chance of having a fault.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Both my TItans do pretty well with memory OC's. I can do 3738MHz (+734MHz) in SLI...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Both my TItans do pretty well with memory OC's. I can do 3738MHz (+734MHz) in SLI...


I have to admit I was always jealous of your memory clocks!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, too bad my cores suck!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Bah dunno whether to wait for the 780Ti or order another titan. My Supplier sold my one today on the day of ordering it again. Bloody NDA's


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I feel uncomfortable running SB based chips. They're just the easiest things ever to kill.
> 
> I prefer killing 3930Ks the manly way though:


Is that yours? You usually grease the socket to stop the pin rot, or is that why you started greasing the socket?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Now 1410mhz on the core instead of 1280mhz. Me likey!
> 
> On the other hand, mem defo ain't samsung as i can't get past 1640mhz ish for love nor money! Think i might O/C them individually to see if they differ.


Does the memory OC better with a lower core clock? Valley will do better with less core clock & higher memory if it lets you do that.
I thought the Titans all had sammy ICs...


----------



## Doug2507

Just a pair of 780's i'm afraid. Ended up jumping into this thread for advice on softmod/LLC. Think i was just under 3.5k in heaven and high 5k for valley.

Slightly O/T but still relevant in this thread, i had a timing/clock error when i ran fire strike which is the second time now. As i bumped core up to find the limits for FS it went away. Any ideas as to what would be causing this? Also notice the new 331 WHQL drivers aren't recognised yet...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Just a pair of 780's i'm afraid. Ended up jumping into this thread for advice on softmod/LLC. Think i was just under 3.5k in heaven and high 5k for valley.
> 
> Slightly O/T but still relevant in this thread, i had a timing/clock error when i ran fire strike which is the second time now. As i bumped core up to find the limits for FS it went away. Any ideas as to what would be causing this? Also notice the new 331 WHQL drivers aren't recognised yet...


Timing clock error in the bench or in the futuremark validation?
Futuremark had to add the clock check to verify win8 results, win8 doesn't have the real time clock that was in all the previous OSes so it was possible to do time cheats (making windows think 1.2 seconds was just 1 second for example, instant 20% FPS gain).
But now you sometimes see that clock check thing in win 7 results & it doesn't show valid, even when it is valid.


----------



## Doug2507

Yeah, just the validation. Ah well, thats good, was scratching my head for a while!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Just a pair of 780's i'm afraid. Ended up jumping into this thread for advice on softmod/LLC. Think i was just under 3.5k in heaven and high 5k for valley.
> 
> Slightly O/T but still relevant in this thread, i had a timing/clock error when i ran fire strike which is the second time now. As i bumped core up to find the limits for FS it went away. Any ideas as to what would be causing this? Also notice the new 331 WHQL drivers aren't recognised yet...


Just? Meh, it's all the same... Likely what FTW said... allot of people are having issues with that silly eror in FS & the like.


----------



## skyn3t

Once again, I decide to create this litle bat tools to make things easy for a lot of noobs and for those lazy too lol. yeah, In the past few weeks I had my mail box full of how to flash or my flash failed. so here is the fix for everyone. I still thinking you should know to to flash it manually because If something happen and you need to boot from DOS and use Nvflash you will be familiar what to type and how it works but guess what you just can save the command from the easy flash in a sticknote and slap underneath your KB *or beside you screen or







head and input everything at once for all*







. dang burn you GPU down or have a bad flash but don't listen to may bolded sentence









I had added it in the front page right above the vBios so you cannot miss it or you will ?









Source


----------



## BoomerNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Once again, I decide to create this litle bat tools to make things easy for a lot of noobs and for those lazy too lol. yeah, In the past few weeks I had my mail box full of how to flash or my flash failed. so here is the fix for everyone. I still thinking you should know to to flash it manually because If something happen and you need to boot from DOS and use Nvflash you will be familiar what to type and how it works but guess what you just can save the command from the easy flash in a sticknote and slap underneath your KB *or beside you screen or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> head and input everything at once for all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . dang burn you GPU down or have a bad flash but don't listen to may bolded sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had added it in the front page right above the vBios so you cannot miss it or you will ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Thanks a lot for your great work! Now there is a new version of neutral nVidia GTX Titan BIOS (80.10.3E.00.01, 10DE 1005 10DE 1035) available, could you please transplant your mod to this latest version? This version can be downloaded at http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145658/asus-gtxtitan-6144-130919.html


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your great work! Now there is a new version of neutral nVidia GTX Titan BIOS (80.10.3E.00.01, 10DE 1005 10DE 1035) available, could you please transplant your mod to this latest version? This version can be downloaded at http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/145658/asus-gtxtitan-6144-130919.html


I already did : Cheer's "OccamRazor" has it under testing , I'm just waiting for the green light so I can release it .


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Laser etched backplates and these blocks are straight, not warped like the Hydro Coppers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laser etched backplates and these blocks are straight, not warped like the Hydro Coppers.


Very nice! Is that paint filled? Or is that the end result of the aluminum burning?

If i find I have destroyed my block's by using kill coil's with nickel i'ma spring for the clear ones for sure.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! Is that paint filled? Or is that the end result of the aluminum burning?
> 
> If i find I have destroyed my block's by using kill coil's with nickel i'ma spring for the clear ones for sure.


That's the bare aluminum, the laser burned the paint off. I'll post a video on how it was done. Only took 3 minutes.


----------



## BoomerNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I already did : Cheer's "OccamRazor" has it under testing , I'm just waiting for the green light so I can release it .


Thank you very much! Looking to flash this new version


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! Is that paint filled? Or is that the end result of the aluminum burning?
> 
> If i find I have destroyed my block's by using kill coil's with nickel i'ma spring for the clear ones for sure.


Silver and Nickel destroys your block? Been told it would not be the case but with aluminum or solder in the water would.


----------



## Panther Al

A while back I recall someone sort out a way to get the Titan to be a single slot card when under water- something to do with removing the dual DVI port and replacing with a singular. Anyone know if this panned out?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice job on the block and backplate! Still partial to my EK shorties personally but that looks really nice...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> A while back I recall someone sort out a way to get the Titan to be a single slot card when under water- something to do with removing the dual DVI port and replacing with a singular. Anyone know if this panned out?


hmmm, Well, It would be quite rigged how ever it was done...


----------



## Ftimster

your laser etching looks excellent good choice!!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nice job on the block and backplate! Still partial to my EK shorties personally but that looks really nice...


Thanks, I like the shorties myself, went with full blocks just because of the plates.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Is that yours? You usually grease the socket to stop the pin rot, or is that why you started greasing the socket?


It's mine and yes it's why I started using dielectric


----------



## skupples

You know... I live right next to grocery store that sells DICE... Hrmm...


----------



## djriful

Who doesn't like shorties...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You know... I live right next to grocery store that sells DICE... Hrmm...


Go for it!

Buy an old pot from OCN or some other forum and start benching. So fun


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just need a Rampage 4 Extreme Black Edition and a fan controller.


----------



## tvelander

Not 100 % done yet need to fix SLI bridge + front panel at 5.25 inch bays.

And fix SLI bridge connectors


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Silver and Nickel destroys your block? Been told it would not be the case but with aluminum or solder in the water would.


Does silver not go with Nickel? I put a big piece of silver in my loop. All 3 of my blocks are nickel, don't want all 3 to rot prematurely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> your laser etching looks excellent good choice!!


thanks man!


----------



## szeged

Silver coils do not harm the nickle blocks. I only run nickle blocks and i use a coil, 0 problems.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Does silver not go with Nickel? I put a big piece of silver in my loop. All 3 of my blocks are nickel, don't want all 3 to rot prematurely.
> thanks man!


horror stories of EK block's past... Should be non issue, even with nickel blocks, copper rads, copper fittings, solder from rads, blah blah. I'm just a bit paranoid. I'm going to be using dead water only from now on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> horror stories of EK block's past... Should be non issue, even with nickel blocks, copper rads, copper fittings, solder from rads, blah blah. I'm just a bit paranoid. I'm going to be using dead water only from now on.


Simple grocery store distilled water and 5% Redline water wetter - all you need. I have been running this for years in 4 different WC rigs with mixed metals including Alu. No corrosion,no growth of any kind. (Of course, no two metals with large e-potential are in direct electrical contact - they never should be).


----------



## Jpmboy

Anybody know when the RE 4 black edition will be available? Or when the Egg might have 290x in stock?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Simple grocery store distilled water and 5% Redline water wetter - all you need. I have been running this for years in 4 different WC rigs with mixed metals including Alu. No corrosion,no growth of any kind. (Of course, no two metals with large e-potential are in direct electrical contact - they never should be).


Lol I never thought I would use the same products in my truck and computer!

Btw Happy Halloween!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Lol I never thought I would use the same products in my truck and computer!
> 
> Btw Happy Halloween!


Nice costume!,

(Btw, redline really does do a great job as a PC loop additive!)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

2nd titan here tomorrow


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I bet you're excited!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> 2nd titan here tomorrow


----------



## Gestler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> valley thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


Hi, I'm trying to do this treatment about three hours, but still no results, I tried MSI AB Beta 14, Beta 15, the command / RI3, 20.99 works correctly and respond with "41" but then when I open said CFG - not here what treatment these changes are already in place. I still can not unlock higher voltage than allow skyn3t VBIOS rev 3 - extreme benching, which helped me a lot ... but not with this unlocking.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I bet you're excited!


Ive sort of watered down the excitement as I spent £1400 today on a 3rd IPS Screen , A 1TB Evo SSD and the Titan but as a combo my PC is going to be awesome as of tomorrow night.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gestler*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to do this treatment about three hours, but still no results, I tried MSI AB Beta 14, Beta 15, the command / RI3, 20.99 works correctly and respond with "41" but then when I open said CFG - not here what treatment these changes are already in place. I still can not unlock higher voltage than allow skyn3t VBIOS rev 3 - extreme benching, which helped me a lot ... but not with this unlocking.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Did you tick Unlock Voltage control in AB in the settings ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gestler*
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to do this treatment about three hours, but still no results, I tried MSI AB Beta 14, Beta 15, the command / RI3, 20.99 works correctly and respond with "41" but then when I open said CFG - not here what treatment these changes are already in place. I still can not unlock higher voltage than allow skyn3t VBIOS rev 3 - extreme benching, which helped me a lot ... but not with this unlocking.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


You have everything you need in my SIG!








Download the "Soft volt mod and LLC disable small guide cold boot fix" and follow instructions and you´ll be running in no time!








Any problem or doubt drop a PM!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Ive sort of watered down the excitement as I spent £1400 today on a 3rd IPS Screen , A 1TB Evo SSD and the Titan but as a combo my PC is going to be awesome as of tomorrow night.


Money comes, money goes...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice! Is that paint filled? Or is that the end result of the aluminum burning?
> 
> If i find I have destroyed my block's by using kill coil's with nickel i'ma spring for the clear ones for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That's the bare aluminum, the laser burned the paint off. I'll post a video on how it was done. Only took 3 minutes.


Laser doing work on my plates:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Laser doing work on my plates:


Awesome!










Cheers

Ed


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Laser doing work on my plates:


Where did you etch it?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Where did you etch it?


In my office


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> In my office


Nice work! They look fantastic, same as your radiator


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Nice work! They look fantastic, same as your radiator


Thanks,









Just found out that Radiator shell is made out of steel, I hope it doesn't rust lol


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out that Radiator shell is made out of steel, I hope it doesn't rust lol


If you exposed it to salt water I'd say maybe, but other then that rare occurrence I highly doubt it.









You could probably make some money off of laser etching backplates (and more) for others if you wanted, in my area there isn't much of that and not everyone has access to that kind of machinery.

Hopefully later today I can get the darn volt mod for my Titan's to work. I must be doing something wrong somewhere, previously would set voltages to something and it would just drop under load. Plus all 3 seemed to run at different voltages which made me just give up on it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If you exposed it to salt water I'd say maybe, but other then that rare occurrence I highly doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably make some money off of laser etching backplates (and more) for others if you wanted, in my area there isn't much of that and not everyone has access to that kind of machinery.
> 
> Hopefully later today I can get the darn volt mod for my Titan's to work. I must be doing something wrong somewhere, previously would set voltages to something and it would just drop under load. Plus all 3 seemed to run at different voltages which made me just give up on it.


I might offer the service on the Artisan section. Someone already asked me for a custom midplate, and made it happen, but shipping was so expensive when you walk up to a UPS store.








Engraving a backplate will be much easier, and hopefully cheaper to ship, but then again I barely have time to do my own. Might only do it for just a few people and probably won't charge them anything as long as they cover shipping. I'll think about it further









EDIT: IN CASE A MODERATOR GIVES ME A WARNING: I WASN'T ADVERTISING ANY SERVICE, JUST STATING SOME IDEAS. Already got a warning for offering to sleeve some cables from fellow OCN member.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I might offer the service on the Artisan section. Someone already asked me for a custom midplate, and made it happen, but shipping was so expensive when you walk up to a UPS store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engraving a backplate will be much easier, and hopefully cheaper to ship, but then again I barely have time to do my own. Might only do it for just a few people and probably won't charge them anything as long as they cover shipping. I'll think about it further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: IN CASE A MODERATOR GIVES ME A WARNING: I WASN'T ADVERTISING ANY SERVICE, JUST STATING SOME IDEAS. Already got a warning for offering to sleeve some cables from fellow OCN member.


Shipping is always a pain, USPS might be cheaper. It sucks when I have to RMA stuff, for some reason Seasonic/EVGA prefer the expensive methods of shipping









Bummer about the whole warning thing :/ Hope I don't get you in any trouble by saying that >_>


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Shipping is always a pain, USPS might be cheaper. It sucks when I have to RMA stuff, for some reason Seasonic/EVGA prefer the expensive methods of shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer about the whole warning thing :/ Hope I don't get you in any trouble by saying that >_>


yep they do, lol.

Nah, no worries. I didn't break the rules









BTW, I'm also gonna do the volt mod, assuming the leak tests pass.

Failed twice already, I saw why both leak tests failed earlier, I'm pretty confident the 3rd one will pass (running for 2 hours now). Also gotta let my lower titan to dry, as I spilled a bit of water on it by accident.


----------



## Mogwaii

Hi all.

Is there a good way to cool my VRM om my evga titan?

I use EK watercooling block atm but not a full cover so is there an good alternativ to cool em , o do i need to buy new full cover ?

Will this kind of cooling help in a way? :Ä http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/enzotech-mos-c10-10-2226p.html

Was thiking of changing to Skynet bios but with that extra outtake on power i dont wanna fry the Vrm


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Is there a good way to cool my VRM om my evga titan?
> 
> I use EK watercooling block atm but not a full cover so is there an good alternativ to cool em , o do i need to buy new full cover ?
> 
> Will this kind of cooling help in a way? :Ä http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/enzotech-mos-c10-10-2226p.html
> 
> Was thiking of changing to Skynet bios but with that extra outtake on power i dont wanna fry the Vrm


The Short EK blocks are the same as the long(full cover ones. They cover the VRM just fine.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The Short EK blocks are the same as the long(full cover ones. They cover the VRM just fine.




I thought that the 5 round capacitor on the right side of the EK block was the vrm , or is the vrm the components i covered with heat transfering tape when i mounted the kit?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the 5 round capacitor on the right side of the EK block was the vrm , or is the vrm the components i covered with heat transfering tape when i mounted the kit?


You got it.









VRMS are covered by your block. Long EK blocks just have grooved holes around the capacitors, they don't cool any more or less than your shorty.
You could probably, add a backplate for your shorty to improve cooling and aesthetics.


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRMS are covered by your block. Long EK blocks just have grooved holes around the capacitors, they don't cool any more or less than your shorty.
> You could probably, add a backplate for your shorty to improve cooling and aesthetics.


Ahh , ok , tyvm


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the 5 round capacitor on the right side of the EK block was the vrm , or is the vrm the components i covered with heat transfering tape when i mounted the kit?


no those caps are just caps









I have the same block as you do, it's the best one available for cooling the mosfets on the pcb. No worries mate


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It really depends brother...Things are getting slower with time I think since process of manufacturing things smaller are more difficult to implement. Both, nvidia and AMD don't have yet 20 nm capability mature. You can have an idea checking wiki to see the history of development in GPUs. For example, the last AMD generation last a full two years... ON the other hand the whole rename thing NVIDIA did with series 8000, 9000 and then 200 was to a large extent just that, renaming, with a few improvements on manufacturing process and occurred pretty fast. Anyway, NVIDIA is promising the next generation (20 nm) in 2014. Hawai (r290x) is still on 28 nm like the radeon 7950/7970 series.


When gtx 680 (may 2012)came out it was hardly awayable. I remember nvidia saying the production of 28nm was expensive and they had not big numbers.
They where working on a new establishement that will be ready in 2-3 years, this will allow nvidia to produce in much larger scale at lower cost.
I believe it will be 2014-2015.

Talking about the 20nm they should be ready for sometime between january-june 2014, and it will be on serie 8xx.


----------



## capchaos

For anybody interested newegg has pre-order up for RIVE BE. Preorder placed. Oh yeah


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So....................
This just happened and submitted to Top 30 3DMark FS

Dreamxtreme -- i7 3820 @ 4.8GHZ -- GTX Titan SLI --Score 16883

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1528904?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx Ed!
> 
> Edit: Yay! I'm glad I didn't waste time trying to re-install.


Dealing with this isn't much different in means of time as dealing with driver issues. Or I'm I wrong?

I haven't flashed my 3 titans yet. Would LOVE 1 place to find all, instructions and tools. Meanwhile I am collecting printscreens on my ipad of all sort of things concerning tweaking of gtx titan.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Dealing with this isn't much different in means of time as dealing with driver issues. Or I'm I wrong?
> 
> I haven't flashed my 3 titans yet. Would LOVE 1 place to find all, instructions and tools. Meanwhile I am collecting printscreens on my ipad of all sort of things concerning tweaking of gtx titan.


Say no more and look no more, just look at my SIG!








Soon ill have a new bios from my Brother Skyn3t avaliable for the Titan too!









Cheers

Ed

P.S. Just a peak from the fiddling i had with the new bios, completely stable but i need more juice from the PSU for more fun!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Say no more and look no more, just look at my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon ill have a new bios from my Brother Skyn3t avaliable for the Titan too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. Just a peak from the fiddling i had with the new bios, completely stable but i need more juice from the PSU for more fun!


New Bios O>O !!!!???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> New Bios O>O !!!!???


And a good one, so it seems! very well modded


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And a good one, so it seems! very well modded


whats this new bios got compared to the skyn3t 1006 titan bios?


----------



## djriful

I'm intrigued for the new bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats this new bios got compared to the skyn3t 1006 titan bios?


Take a wild guess...








Its Skyn3t´s new powerhouse bios!








You´ll have it as soon i have permission to release it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Take a wild guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Skyn3t´s new powerhouse bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You´ll have it as soon i have permission to release it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


super excited


----------



## Dreamxtreme

/me pulls Skyn3t out of bed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> /me pulls Skyn3t out of bed


not gonna happen, I'm on my GS3







and still can replay , my RiG is couple feet from me


----------



## RushiMP

Has anyone managed to burn out their VRMs at 1.3V?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Has anyone managed to burn out their VRMs at 1.3V?


ive put my titans at 1.3+ for a while, on multiple titans, no problems yet.

about to try some 1.35/1.4 runs on my newest card, shouldnt have any trouble.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> not gonna happen, I'm on my GS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still can replay , my RiG is couple feet from me


So much radiation in your sleep if it is only a few feet away. You know what they say if you sleep with your phone under your pillow.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Has anyone managed to burn out their VRMs at 1.3V?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive put my titans at 1.3+ for a while, on multiple titans, no problems yet.
> 
> about to try some 1.35/1.4 runs on my newest card, shouldnt have any trouble.


Did lots of runs last night with voltages raging from 1,3v to 1,45v and temps barely went above 40C!








If it burns is due to some fabrication fault because we have everything covered in the VRM department, of course going over 1,5v is another story as water looses its benefits at over 1,40v due to the heat generated so it requires a more exotic cooling, im blinking my eyes at phase now!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did lots of runs last night with voltages raging from 1,3v to 1,45v and temps barely went above 40C!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it burns is due to some fabrication fault because we have everything covered in the VRM department, of course going over 1,5v is another story as water looses its benefits at over 1,40v due to the heat generated so it requires a more exotic cooling, im blinking my eyes at phase now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


been running one of my rma cards at 1.35 today, im always scared of overvolting rma cards, i just imagine the people in the rma department throwing on spare parts on the vrms they picked up off the floor


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So much radiation in your sleep if it is only a few feet away. You know what they say if you sleep with your phone under your pillow.


not under but in my night stand









About the new bios from *Asus* seems like they fixed a lot thing in it, like they did with classy bios. for dual monitor and memory timing. Classy owner reported better memory OC and Core clock. keep in mind any improvement on top of existence bios is not huge but significant fair compared with the previous version. It may not be good for everyone because EVGA bios is more friendly when come to be compatible with other vendor's.

Ed had pushed it a bit harder than the last time due the high voltage. I gave it a bit more power limit "not going to say how much now" but it looks like is a very fair amount compared with my last revision.

memory timing changes from vendor to vendor "bios" don't forget the memory controller when comes to be good or weak.

I think was FtW said to check the thermal pad under the water block or even on air cooling if they are making a good contact with it, if it fold a bit It can make a air trap right on top of your memory causing it to run hot and poor OC.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> not under but in my night stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the new bios from *Asus* seems like they fixed a lot thing in it, like they did with classy bios. for dual monitor and memory timing. Classy owner reported better memory OC and Core clock. keep in mind any improvement on top of existence bios is not huge but significant fair compared with the previous version. It may not be good for everyone because EVGA bios is more friendly when come to be compatible with other vendor's.
> 
> Ed had pushed it a bit harder than the last time due the high voltage. I gave it a bit more power limit "not going to say how much now" but it looks like is a very fair amount compared with my last revision.
> 
> memory timing changes from vendor to vendor "bios" don't forget the memory controller when comes to be good or weak.
> 
> I think was FtW said to check the thermal pad under the water block or even on air cooling if they are making a good contact with it, if it fold a bit It can make a air trap right on top of your memory causing it to run hot and poor OC.


*TPSvb* Titan Powerhouse Skyn3t vbios!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *TPSvb* Titan Powerhouse Skyn3t vbios!


and here it comes


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Lol i just so happen to have 2 Asus Titan's


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> and here it comes


cant waitttt


----------



## Jpmboy

I tell ya...these titans pull an amazing amount of watts. Last night i was putzing around with firestrike : one psu (PCP&C 1200) loaded with the MB, one titan and pumps etc, the other (silverstone1500) running a few fans and the other titan. All's good through 1280/3715. Up the mV and vcore to 1306 and the st1500 SHUTS DOWN! Restart, all is okay...same run, st1500 quits again. So it has 25A per rail, andi use 2 rails for the titan = 600w possible, and the card asked for more! Cool

Will hook up a seasonic1050w (87A on the pcie rail) and see what happens.

Do you guys think it is okay if I rig up a pcie cable feeding two rails on the ST1500 into each pcie cable so the psu will have ~ 100A available for the one titan?

What is comforting is that the pc power and cooling 1200w does just fine with one card, and well with both cards ... Up to a certain point. This p9x79-e ws board has a little power warning light that will flash blue if the main psu is not providing enough power.. With one psu, it will lightup with the cards at 1280/3728 and the cpu at 5.0.


----------



## Mogwaii

Ive tryed skynet bios now on my titan, but a question?

Is it normal that the load volt is lower than idle volt?

When i bench my rig the volt go down and when the test is done it get back up again to higher voltage.Feels like i need to pump in more voltage than nessesary to maintain load stability.

i am using : skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Ive tryed skynet bios now on my titan, but a question?
> 
> Is it normal that the load volt is lower than idle volt?
> 
> When i bench my rig the volt go down and when the test is done it get back up again to higher voltage.Feels like i need to pump in more voltage than nessesary to maintain load stability.
> 
> i am using : skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip


Post a screenshot of AB monitor to see what is going on!








Did you do the LLC disable mod? or the soft volt mod?


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Post a screenshot of AB monitor to see what is going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do the LLC disable mod? or the soft volt mod?


i used this guide :
try it before add any lines'
"cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
"cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
"cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"

if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v

you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html

C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's

add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

or

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
.
it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v

and MSIAfterburnerSetup300Beta15.exe

ive set voltage at around 1.260 and the load voltage is 1.215-1.230 but idle is like 1.260-1.270


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> i used this guide :
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> and MSIAfterburnerSetup300Beta15.exe
> 
> ive set voltage at around 1.260 and the load voltage is 1.215-1.230 but idle is like 1.260-1.270


Uninstall AB and delete the AB folder inside program files (x86)
Install AB beta 16 and remember to tick the "unlock voltage control"
Download my Guide in my SIG and follow instructions, also do the LLC disable mod as described in the guide!
If you are on air dont go above 1,24v! Its dangerous for air cooled cards, 2 weeks ago a 780 "died" on 1.27v!
Any doubt or problem PM me!
Stay safe

Cheers

Ed


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Jpmboy you need a EVGA 1500 watter


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall AB and delete the AB folder inside program files (x86)
> Install AB beta 16 and remember to tick the "unlock voltage control"
> Download my Guide in my SIG and follow instructions, also do the LLC disable mod as described in the guide!
> If you are on air dont go above 1,24v! Its dangerous for air cooled cards, 2 weeks ago a 780 "died" on 1.27v!
> Any doubt or problem PM me!
> Stay safe
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Was that 1.27v on air?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall AB and delete the AB folder inside program files (x86)
> Install AB beta 16 and remember to tick the "unlock voltage control"
> Download my Guide in my SIG and follow instructions, also do the LLC disable mod as described in the guide!
> If you are on air dont go above 1,24v! Its dangerous for air cooled cards, 2 weeks ago a 780 "died" on 1.27v!
> Any doubt or problem PM me!
> Stay safe
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Errr.... I've ran 1.250 through my titans but yea wouldnt go any higher (well maybe once i did 1.275 but it was Artifact central.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So much radiation in your sleep if it is only a few feet away. You know what they say if you sleep with your phone under your pillow.


I put my cellphone in a led box, in my garage, when I get home from work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Jpmboy you need a EVGA 1500 watter


Yeah, i'm on 2 PSUs with plenty of watts. Just need all single rail units!

But that is a hood psu. Thx

Btw, i run 1.3 regularly...as long as you watch vrm temps!


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall AB and delete the AB folder inside program files (x86)
> Install AB beta 16 and remember to tick the "unlock voltage control"
> Download my Guide in my SIG and follow instructions, also do the LLC disable mod as described in the guide!
> If you are on air dont go above 1,24v! Its dangerous for air cooled cards, 2 weeks ago a 780 "died" on 1.27v!
> Any doubt or problem PM me!
> Stay safe
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed




Tyvm m8 , realy nice of u









I am running on water , 360 + 120 rad , EK waterblock.

How high "could" be ok OC on water? below 1,3?

I know there is no thing as safe but what do u recommend?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> 
> 
> Tyvm m8 , realy nice of u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running on water , 360 + 120 rad , EK waterblock.
> 
> How high "could" be ok OC on water? below 1,3?
> 
> I know there is no thing as safe but what do u recommend?


For benching? 1.3 llc off is okay ime. Just get an ir thermo and check your vrm backside - stay under 70c. IVe hit 75 and still ticking. But its mot frequent.


----------



## Oasaft

1st post









decided to do the volt mod. using the SKYN3T TITAN VBIOS 1006MHZ

hmm i cant get past 1200 on my sli titans with the volt mod at 1.25volt, graphic drivers are just crashing immediately. cant even do 1150 on the core without it crashing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Ive tryed skynet bios now on my titan, but a question?
> 
> Is it normal that the load volt is lower than idle volt?
> 
> When i bench my rig the volt go down and when the test is done it get back up again to higher voltage.Feels like i need to pump in more voltage than nessesary to maintain load stability.
> 
> i am using : skyn3-vBios-928-350w-439w-125%slide.zip


That's called LLC. It a very important aspect of maintaining voltage spikes to a minimum especially between load state transition. Okay to disable for short periods, or for extended periods when your mV max setting is well below the chips max tolerance. Frankly, prolonged spiking above th load line will degrade the chip... Cpu or gpu.

But this is OCN, so ... Disable it using the LLC hack.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I put my cellphone in a led box, in my garage, when I get home from work.


http://www.millan.net

How do you ever expect to get superpowers if you don't let the radiation in?


----------



## skupples

OMG, that's an epic smiley... I actually own an incredibly expensive parabolic dish. XD

See, this all started three years ago while living next to the Fort Lauderdale International Airport, seeing/hearing Multiple Drone's landing & taking off daily.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> 
> 
> Tyvm m8 , realy nice of u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running on water , 360 + 120 rad , EK waterblock.
> 
> How high "could" be ok OC on water? below 1,3?
> 
> I know there is no thing as safe but what do u recommend?


Dont worry about voltages, you have EK blocks! you can fry your card even on stock voltages, either it burns when you OC or not...!
And as Jpmboy said: This is OCN !








"If you cant stand the heat stay out of the kitchen", that´s what my grandma used to say!








On water IMHO, 1,35V for gaming is fine as long you can cool the card on the 40C area! everyday usage you dont need OC so with a stock AB profile it´ll be fine!
Did you do the LLC mod?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> 1st post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to do the volt mod. using the SKYN3T TITAN VBIOS 1006MHZ
> 
> hmm i cant get past 1200 on my sli titans with the volt mod at 1.25volt, graphic drivers are just crashing immediately. cant even do 1150 on the core without it crashing


On air dont go above 1,24v, whats your card temps? did you do the LLC mod? if not do it!








You have my guide in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> http://www.millan.net
> 
> How do you ever expect to get superpowers if you don't let the radiation in?


This! ^ ^

What was superman and spider man or hulk without radiation?


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> On air dont go above 1,24v, whats your card temps? did you do the LLC mod? if not do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my guide in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


i got watercooling with a 360 and a 240 rad, temp dont go above 45c , and i do got the llc mod


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Was that 1.27v on air?


Yes "died" on air!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Errr.... I've ran 1.250 through my titans but yea wouldnt go any higher (well maybe once i did 1.275 but it was Artifact central.


I woudnt if i were you... Heat kills!








Here is something i posted a while ago about heat:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!
No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."



Cheers

Ed


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont worry about voltages, you have EK blocks! you can fry your card even on stock voltages, either it burns when you OC or not...!
> And as Jpmboy said: This is OCN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you cant stand the heat stay out of the kitchen", that´s what my grandma used to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On water IMHO, 1,35V for gaming is fine as long you can cool the card on the 40C area! everyday usage you dont need OC so with a stock AB profile it´ll be fine!
> Did you do the LLC mod?


I did like u said, i removed old AB , and deleted all files manually.

Reinstalled the beta 16

Typed msifterburner /ri3,20,99
Dissabled LLC with LLC-0.EXE

Rebooted and tryed 1268 mhz and +300 on memory @ 1.250 on the controller wich added slightly more in action."1.269"

Played Bf4 1 hour now and temp is around 40c on the gpu , no errors









Was there anything els i was supposed to do? =)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OMG, that's an epic smiley... I actually own an incredibly expensive parabolic dish. XD
> 
> See, this all started three years ago while living next to the Fort Lauderdale International Airport, seeing/hearing Multiple Drone's landing & taking off daily.


"You didn't see/hear no drones" (with a ***ettaboudit accent)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> I did like u said, i removed old AB , and deleted all files manually.
> 
> Reinstalled the beta 16
> 
> Typed msifterburner /ri3,20,99
> Dissabled LLC with LLC-0.EXE
> 
> Rebooted and tryed 1268 mhz and +300 on memory @ 1.250 on the controller wich added slightly more in action."1.269"
> 
> Played Bf4 1 hour now and temp is around 40c on the gpu , no errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there anything els i was supposed to do? =)


How are the voltages right now? idle and load?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

What's this I hear about a new Skyn3t Bios and 1.4 Volts?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What's this I hear about a new Skyn3t Bios and 1.4 Volts?


Good things are coming before dawn...


----------



## Oasaft

something is not right..

with the soft volt mod and llc disabled i cant even get stable at 1150 at 1.25 volt on 2 titans running on water with temp on 30-35c. crashing the computer with a blue screen.

have no idea whats causing this


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good things are coming before dawn...


Nice, just in time for when I fire up my PC again.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> something is not right..
> 
> with the soft volt mod and llc disabled i cant even get stable at 1150 at 1.25 volt on 2 titans running on water with temp on 30-35c. crashing the computer with a blue screen.
> 
> have no idea whats causing this


Download blue screen viewer and tell me which BSOD code you get and ill tell you to the best i can what is wrong!








http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nice, just in time for when I fire up my PC again.


You had a leak in your water system right? What happened?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What's this I hear about a new Skyn3t Bios and 1.4 Volts?


I hear it enables me to beat you in the Benchmarks


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Download blue screen viewer and tell me which BSOD code you get and ill tell you to the best i can what is wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


getting
0x00000116.
BCP1: fffffa80`10770010
BCP2: fffff880`0fbbe074
BCP3: ffffffff`c000009a
BCP4: 00000000`00000004

crash address is ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I hear it enables me to beat you in the Benchmarks


If you have enough guts to go 1,45v and your mem clock better than mine, then probably but just probably...


----------



## skupples

Speaking of blue screens... Just ran into

110113-42728-01.dmp11/1/2013 6:34:40 PMDRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER0x000000f7

gpu or cpu!? thinking cpu "cause" win32k.sys+2a44ae


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You had a leak in your water system right? What happened?


I wasn't careful when re-installing the hoses. My silver tubing is actually clear, but has an inner silver colored film on the inside, that stretches and if you're not careful installing it it can create a gap, who causes water to slowly work its way out.

So, I undo all the hoses and made sure they all were installed properly. Been ok for the past 18 hours. I did get a bit of water on one of the titans. Feeling paranoid to power it back on, but I hear 24 hours should be plenty of time.

Here's a piece of the tube that cause the small leak:


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you have enough guts to go 1,45v and your mem clock better than mine, then probably but just probably...


I don't have the guts for 1.3







. Still manged to cane 1300mhz out of them (just) on 1.250 with 3630mhz Mem. Thats about my limit









Still managed to be above the 99% of 3DMark Firestrike scores but damn this OCN 1% !!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I hear it enables me to beat you in the Benchmarks


I'm not the guy to beat especially in Valley. Then again I've only ran my benchmarks at 1.212 on air and a 4.3 4930k.

You and I will battle it out one day. Maybe we should have Friday night benching tournaments. Lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I hear it enables me to beat you in the Benchmarks


Just kidding! i dont bench!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> getting 0x00000116.
> 
> crash address is ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0


It´s lack of voltage in your IOH northbridge (PCIe), if your motherboard has that option increase it a notch, otherwise you have to increase your CPU voltage, to briefly and roughly explaining, its a PCIe fault when SLI, power demand increases and not enough juice goes to the PCIe lanes because the CPU lets say "power protection"








Anyway if you dont have the option to increase IOH PCIe voltage, increase CPU core voltage a notch until the "116" BSOD goes away!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm not the guy to beat especially in Valley. Then again I've only ran my benchmarks at 1.212 on air and a 4.3 4930k.
> 
> You and I will battle it out one day. Maybe we should have Friday night benching tournaments. Lol


I'm already out the door buying a LN2 Compressor and a Phase cooler to be on the safe side









Whats your clocks at 1.21?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Speaking of blue screens... Just ran into
> 
> 110113-42728-01.dmp11/1/2013 6:34:40 PMDRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER0x000000f7
> 
> gpu or cpu!? thinking cpu "cause" win32k.sys+2a44ae


Skupp, can you show me the complete log made by blue screen viewer?
It sounds like a recent driver installation causing the BSOD


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I wasn't careful when re-installing the hoses. My silver tubing is actually clear, but has an inner silver colored film on the inside, that stretches and if you're not careful installing it it can create a gap, who causes water to slowly work its way out.
> 
> So, I undo all the hoses and made sure they all were installed properly. Been ok for the past 18 hours. I did get a bit of water on one of the titans. Feeling paranoid to power it back on, but I hear 24 hours should be plenty of time.
> 
> Here's a piece of the tube that cause the small leak:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here is a good advice for ya, go buy a new tubing and trow that away. because you are taking too much risk in running it. if one peace pills off and get stuck in the pump during the night and you are sleeping it can burn your bump for sure and you can take some other damages. it can gunk in the jet fins in the blocks and slow you flow about 50%. get a Durelene tubing and you be good.


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just kidding! i dont bench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s lack of voltage in your IOH northbridge (PCIe), if your motherboard has that option increase it a notch, otherwise you have to increase your CPU voltage, to briefly and roughly explaining, its a PCIe fault when SLI, power demand increases and not enough juice goes to the PCIe lanes because the CPU lets say "power protection"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway if you dont have the option to increase IOH PCIe voltage, increase CPU core voltage a notch until the "116" BSOD goes away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


okay cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I wasn't careful when re-installing the hoses. My silver tubing is actually clear, but has an inner silver colored film on the inside, that stretches and if you're not careful installing it it can create a gap, who causes water to slowly work its way out.
> 
> So, I undo all the hoses and made sure they all were installed properly. Been ok for the past 18 hours. I did get a bit of water on one of the titans. Feeling paranoid to power it back on, but I hear 24 hours should be plenty of time.
> 
> Here's a piece of the tube that cause the small leak:


Had any water through the waterblock gap? A hair dryer at a safe distance ( it can act like a welding iron if you are not carefull!







) might accelerate the process!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

O BTW ! I know this isnt the thread for it but i had a few people PM me from here. I spoke to a good mate who happens to supply me with Asus Goodies today and he gave me a price of $440 for a 780Ti


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I don't have the guts for 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still manged to cane 1300mhz out of them (just) on 1.250 with 3630mhz Mem. Thats about my limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still managed to be above the 99% of 3DMark Firestrike scores but damn this OCN 1% !!


My Titans love voltage...







to get to 1300mhz i need 1,33v and memory do not go above 3500mhz!, to get 1400mhz i have to climb all the way to 1,4v!
At 1,45v diminishing returns, a sign to go more extreme cooling, i can only get 1430mhz!








But i prefer to have them at 1189/[email protected],21v for gaming, its more than enough for any game out there, and i game 3240 x 1920, 120hz 3x 27"!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I'm already out the door buying a LN2 Compressor and a Phase cooler to be on the safe side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your clocks at 1.21?


Nice! Lol

At 1.212 I can run benches and games at 1202mhz. I can run some benches a but higher but crash on games. I usually leave the memory alone. Also most games I run my titans at 1.15v at 1124mhz. Usually always end up with 120+ frames.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here is a good advice for ya, go buy a new tubing and trow that away. because you are taking too much risk in running it. if one peace pills off and get stuck in the pump during the night and you are sleeping it can burn your bump for sure and you can take some other damages. it can gunk in the jet fins in the blocks and slow you flow about 50%. get a Durelene tubing and you be good.


Yep, didn't like the way this tubing turned out. Although it's really hard to peel, is enough for me not to wanna run it for too long.
Once I get my new board and blocks I'll be switching to acrylic. Was afraid, but the sli bridge I bought is acrylic with some nice fittings. Will def. be tearing this down within a month.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Had any water through the waterblock gap? A hair dryer at a safe distance ( it can act like a welding iron if you are not carefull!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) might accelerate the process!


So, use a hair dryer or not? Can't tell if using it is good or bad lol

Water just fell on the sli fingers, the backplate saved it from falling directly on top, however it is possible that some might have worked its way somewhere in between.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nice! Lol
> 
> At 1.212 I can run benches and games at 1202mhz. I can run some benches a but higher but crash on games. I usually leave the memory alone. Also most games I run my titans at 1.15v at 1124mhz. Usually always end up with 120+ frames.
> Yep, didn't like the way this tubing turned out. Although it's really hard to peel, is enough for me not to wanna run it for too long.
> Once I get my new board and blocks I'll be switching to acrylic. Was afraid, but the sli bridge I bought is acrylic with some nice fittings. Will def. be tearing this down within a month.


Hope your card dries out, I had a leak near my motherboard but a house fan + a few hours of waiting dried it up nicely. Only if that fixed my flow issues lol. A hairdryer will work, or dump the card in a bad of rice or those plastic silicate balls that absorb moisture. I forget what they are called but my friends used them for there telescopes to prevent moisture buildup.

Good to hear there's a new bios out for our cards







whenever my issue gets fixed I'll give it a go (and when it's released)







I want that 1.2 GHz game stable!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Speaking of blue screens... Just ran into
> 
> 110113-42728-01.dmp11/1/2013 6:34:40 PMDRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER0x000000f7
> 
> gpu or cpu!? thinking cpu "cause" win32k.sys+2a44ae


Check with 7 forums. bsod 7f (http://www.sevenforums.com/bsod-help-support/134981-bsod-07f.html)

many times this is linked to the video driver. Look for the next two routines cited in the crashdump.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So, use a hair dryer or not? Can't tell if using it is good or bad lol
> 
> Water just fell on the sli fingers, the backplate saved it from falling directly on top, however it is possible that some might have worked its way somewhere in between.


once you get that back together post a 4930K score here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> once you get that back together post a 4930K score here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


Stock speeds or at 4.3?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I wasn't careful when re-installing the hoses. My silver tubing is actually clear, but has an inner silver colored film on the inside, that stretches and if you're not careful installing it it can create a gap, who causes water to slowly work its way out.
> 
> So, I undo all the hoses and made sure they all were installed properly. Been ok for the past 18 hours. I did get a bit of water on one of the titans. Feeling paranoid to power it back on, but I hear 24 hours should be plenty of time.
> 
> Here's a piece of the tube that cause the small leak:


If you're going with new tubing this is *the* best stuff - we use this in many lab environments (very chemically and thermally stable) but it is a little stiff. No tight angles








Then again - if you saw may rigs... they're not "photogenic"









http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c457/s1169/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Tubing_-_Tygon-Tygon_2475_Chemical_Resistant-Page1.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Stock speeds or at 4.3?


Either.. or both. Can you get it above 4.3?

this guy's 4960x is screaming! Only watercooled too:

http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2690#post_21100720


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you're going with new tubing this is *the* best stuff - we use this in many lab environments (very chemically and thermally stable) but it is a little stiff. No tight angles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again - if you saw may rigs... they're not "photogenic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c457/s1169/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Tubing_-_Tygon-Tygon_2475_Chemical_Resistant-Page1.html


That's almost what I'm using. Tygon antimicrobial silver tube. 4 bucks a foot. :-(

Will be going the acrylic route unless, I talk myself out of it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Either.. or both. Can you get it above 4.3?
> 
> this guy's 4960x is screaming! Only watercooled too:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2690#post_21100720


Not on air at least. 4.3 on this board requires 1.4v. That's why I'm anxiously waiting for a Black Edition.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not on air at least. 4.3 on this board requires 1.4v. That's why I'm anxiously waiting for a Black Edition.


That board is


----------



## Phishy714

Where is this UBER bios!?

I want to try it out!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> once you get that back together post a 4930K score here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


hmm... interesting, this is probably the first time iv'e ever crashed my gpu's so hard they BSOD... By the next two line's, do you mean the parameter's? DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER0x000000f7fffff880`0e531e880000f960`0039c354ffff069f`ffc63cab00000000`00000000win32k.syswin32k.sys+2a44ae

I was only pushing 1220/1639 @ 1.255 0%llc in ARMA3

Also, i'm using Tygon Norprene in my next loop, which will also not be very photogenic, but should be solid as a rock for many years.









XD I also just used Dead Water in my AC's emergency flush system. It spat out some nasty stuff, looked like paper pulp. So, i figured a few drop's in it wouldn't hurt. It's mostly cheep plastic tubing & pvc.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Where is this UBER bios!?
> 
> I want to try it out!!!


Relax, a few more hours and you´ll have it!








It comes in 2 "flavors" and it will be posted here and i´ll have it in my SIG as well!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... interesting, this is probably the first time iv'e ever crashed my gpu's so hard they BSOD... By the next two line's, do you mean the parameter's? DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER0x000000f7fffff880`0e531e880000f960`0039c354ffff069f`ffc63cab00000000`00000000win32k.syswin32k.sys+2a44ae
> 
> I was only pushing 1220/1639 @ 1.255 0%llc in ARMA3
> 
> Also, i'm using Tygon Norprene in my next loop, which will also not be very photogenic, but should be solid as a rock for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD I also just used Dead Water in my AC's emergency flush system. It spat out some nasty stuff, looked like paper pulp. So, i figured a few drop's in it wouldn't hurt. It's mostly cheep plastic tubing & pvc.


I removed the kill coil and just used dead water as well.


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It´s lack of voltage in your IOH northbridge (PCIe), if your motherboard has that option increase it a notch, otherwise you have to increase your CPU voltage, to briefly and roughly explaining, its a PCIe fault when SLI, power demand increases and not enough juice goes to the PCIe lanes because the CPU lets say "power protection"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway if you dont have the option to increase IOH PCIe voltage, increase CPU core voltage a notch until the "116" BSOD goes away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


well i just tried to up the cpu core voltage (1.3v) and that didnt do anything and i didnt have IOH PCIe voltage i just had something called PCH voltage and im not sure what that exatcly is








.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... interesting, this is probably the first time iv'e ever crashed my gpu's so hard they BSOD... By the next two line's, do you mean the parameter's? DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER0x000000f7fffff880`0e531e880000f960`0039c354ffff069f`ffc63cab00000000`00000000win32k.syswin32k.sys+2a44ae
> 
> I was only pushing 1220/1639 @ 1.255 0%llc in ARMA3
> 
> Also, i'm using Tygon Norprene in my next loop, which will also not be very photogenic, but should be solid as a rock for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD I also just used Dead Water in my AC's emergency flush system. It spat out some nasty stuff, looked like paper pulp. So, i figured a few drop's in it wouldn't hurt. It's mostly cheep plastic tubing & pvc.


Yeah - many/most times the cause of the bugcheck is not the last thing to fail. Bluescreen viewer is fine, but to really know, you need the debugger. so it's more likely that the driver failed which caused the ntsokrnl or hal to receive bad data... and bug-out. 9f, 7f are likely the NV driver. sometimes a clean reinstall is best way to fix it. The guys at sysinternals or sevenforums just love to look at dump files...









Good read on simple DW:
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/2/
I think we tend to buy "speciality stuff - when it's not really that special.
I would add that PT nuke or dead water (Cu sulphate) is not necessary, especially if your loop has any exposed copper (rads usually do). A single bottle of Redline water Wetter will last forever and is a super additive (5-10%) with better overall properties. BUt use what you are comfortable with









oh - if you have a swimming pool and any of the copper algicide - one drop in a gallon will do the same as deadwater ot pt nuke if you want copper in the loop. copper and silver is redundant. they kill anything with chlorophyll by the same mechanism.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> well i just tried to up the cpu core voltage (1.3v) and that didnt do anything and i didnt have IOH PCIe voltage i just had something called PCH voltage and im not sure what that exatcly is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


PLease fill out rig builder and add the rig info to your sig.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> well i just tried to up the cpu core voltage (1.3v) and that didnt do anything and i didnt have IOH PCIe voltage i just had something called PCH voltage and im not sure what that exatcly is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What motherboard do you have? Fill your SIG with your RIG, its easier to help you if we see what have you got! Theres a link in my SIG!


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? Fill your SIG with your RIG, its easier to help you if we see what have you got! Theres a link in my SIG!


ok got my rig in my sig now, going to bed now tho its almost 4 in the morning here







. ty for the help so far


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - many/most times the cause of the bugcheck is not the last thing to fail. Bluescreen viewer is fine, but to really know, you need the debugger. so it's more likely that the driver failed which caused the ntsokrnl or hal to receive bad data... and bug-out. 9f, 7f are likely the NV driver. sometimes a clean reinstall is best way to fix it. The guys at sysinternals or sevenforums just love to look at dump files...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good read on simple DW:
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/2/
> I think we tend to buy "speciality stuff - when it's not really that special.
> I would add that PT nuke or dead water (Cu sulphate) is not necessary, especially if your loop has any exposed copper (rads usually do). A single bottle of Redline water Wetter will last forever and is a super additive (5-10%) with better overall properties. BUt use what you are comfortable with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh - if you have a swimming pool and any of the copper algicide - one drop in a gallon will do the same as deadwater ot pt nuke if you want copper in the loop. copper and silver is redundant. they kill anything with chlorophyll by the same mechanism.


I got a chemical kit from hell for my pool. I have silver & dead water in my loop. Probably so over kill that it's eatig my nickel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's called LLC. It a very important aspect of maintaining voltage spikes to a minimum especially between load state transition. Okay to disable for short periods, or for extended periods when your mV max setting is well below the chips max tolerance. Frankly, prolonged spiking above th load line will degrade the chip... Cpu or gpu.
> 
> But this is OCN, so ... Disable it using the LLC hack.


Jp you got my all confused now... When using the Volt hack + LLC you get ZERO voltage fluctuation... Where as with standard gk110 LLC level's you get a great deal more fluctuation in voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I got a chemical kit from hell for my pool. I have silver & dead water in my loop. Probably so over kill that it's eatig my nickel.
> Jp you got my all confused now... When using the Volt hack + LLC you get ZERO voltage fluctuation... Where as with standard gk110 LLC level's you get a great deal more fluctuation in voltage.


no intent to confuse. The transient spikes (actually load line overshoot) I'm referring to will occur when the gpu load changes. LLC dampens this by lowering the load voltage so that the overshoot above the load line is minimized. When we set LLC to 0 on the gpu (or 100% for an intel cpu in an asus, asrock etc board - here it's 100% "off") you defeat vdroop... and can hold a higher vcore (a good thing). the problem is that this "safety" feature is then "off" and the overshoot is way above the vcore you set when the load changes (looks like a decaying signal on an oscilloscope). I do not think we can see this with AB (or OHM for than matter), but it is there and does lead to degradation. LLC really should not change the mV variance at load, only the vdroop. I game with it on, and bench with it off (on both the gpu and 75% off on the CPU).

But this is OCN, and you don't keep a chip for years...









btw - BF4 really makes some heat on my 7970s and these titans!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no intent to confuse. The transient spikes (actually load line overshoot) I'm referring to will occur when the gpu load changes. LLC dampens this by lowering the load voltage so that the overshoot above the load line is minimized. When we set LLC to 0 on the gpu (or 100% for an intel cpu in an asus, asrock etc board - here it's 100% "off") you defeat vdroop... and can hold a higher vcore (a good thing). the problem is that this "safety" feature is then "off" and the overshoot is way above the vcore you set when the load changes (looks like a decaying signal on an oscilloscope). I do not think we can see this with AB (or OHM for than matter), but it is there and does lead to degradation. LLC really should not change the mV variance at load, only the vdroop. I game with it on, and bench with it off (on both the gpu and 75% off on the CPU).
> 
> But this is OCN, and you don't keep a chip for years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - BF4 really makes some heat on my 7970s and these titans!!


I plan to keep these titans for years... Well, probably 18 month's.... & yeah, I do the same. Bench with them off (rarely bench these day's) game with it on. The whole point of three titans is to not need to OC when gaming.









thx for clarification.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Can someone explain why BF4 doesnt support the AB's OSD ??? i dread to think of the heat its causing my titans


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Can someone explain why BF4 doesnt support the AB's OSD ??? i dread to think of the heat its causing my titans


I believe it's either the 64bit thing, or the dx11.1 thing... It's either one of those... Playclaw.com should have what you need.


----------



## milkychipz

Hey Occam,

I'm trying to OC my 2 Titans. I want to enable the volts in AB so when I open the VEN_etc files in Afterburner there is no "settings" area.

It looks like this:

[Startup]
Format=2
PowerLimit=
ThermalLimit=
ThermalPrioritize=
CoreClkBoost=
MemClkBoost=
FanMode=
FanSpeed=
CoreVoltageBoost=
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

Only my MSIAfterburner.cfg file has the [Settings].

I put my VDDC there willy nilly and it still hasn't prompted me to restart, I can't tell if the mod worked or not because the voltage slider is in offset, not just direct voltage.

Any help would be appreciate mate, my rig is slightly outdated in my sig, should be good as a guideline though. 2x fresh EVGA titan with EK block on R4E and 3930k.
Thanks!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My PC is alive and well. Survived the ocean waves lol

Gonna run Cinebench15 for Jpmboy and then mess around with afterburner. So, aside from removing the water block and inspecting the thermal pads, there's no other way to check VRM temps?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Hey Occam,
> 
> I'm trying to OC my 2 Titans. I want to enable the volts in AB so when I open the VEN_etc files in Afterburner there is no "settings" area.
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> [Startup]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=
> ThermalLimit=
> ThermalPrioritize=
> CoreClkBoost=
> MemClkBoost=
> FanMode=
> FanSpeed=
> CoreVoltageBoost=
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> Only my MSIAfterburner.cfg file has the [Settings].
> 
> I put my VDDC there willy nilly and it still hasn't prompted me to restart, I can't tell if the mod worked or not because the voltage slider is in offset, not just direct voltage.
> 
> Any help would be appreciate mate, my rig is slightly outdated in my sig, should be good as a guideline though. 2x fresh EVGA titan with EK block on R4E and 3930k.
> Thanks!


Hi
Close AB,
You have to open (all the) the VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_103510DE&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0 file and insert these lines (including the "settings"):

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

Now restart AB and it will prompt you to reboot! Thats it! Its done!









You can download my guide in my SIG, its everything there!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My PC is alive and well. Survived the ocean waves lol
> 
> Gonna run Cinebench15 for Jpmboy and then mess around with afterburner. So, aside from removing the water block and inspecting the thermal pads, *there's no other way to check VRM temps?*


Good to know your PC is rollin´!








Nop, best is keeping the card as cold as possible, so the VRM´s are on rule of the thumb, 20C above core temps!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good to know your PC is rollin´!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nop, best is keeping the card as cold as possible, so the VRM´s are on rule of the thumb, 20C above core temps!


Gotcha!









I just barely got started with the AB voltage mod. Good to see you're awake lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just barely got started with the AB voltage mod. Good to see you're awake lol


Awake? Just arrived home from work! its 0715 AM here!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just barely got started with the AB voltage mod. Good to see you're awake lol


Download my guide in my SIG, its a little raw but makes the job done!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Awake? Just arrived home from work! its 0715 AM here!


NIce, I sometimes forget people live outside of my timezone.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> NIce, I sometimes forget people live outside of my timezone.


Yeah, im 5 +hours ahead from you, it happens to me too, i tend to forget that "here" is virtual so , sometimes its like we´re all neighbors and in a certain way we are!


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> How are the voltages right now? idle and load?


Perfect, just like u said. the volt is stuck more or less to what i set it to be + alitle, 1.250mhz in AB = 1,269-1,275 in game

works perfectly









playing at 1267mhz with +300 on memory. 39-41c on the gpu.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Perfect, just like u said. the volt is stuck more or less to what i set it to be + alitle, 1.250mhz in AB = 1,269-1,275 in game
> 
> works perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing at 1267mhz with +300 on memory. 39-41c on the gpu.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just got done, installing AB and followed the guide for the unlocked voltage, but when I run Afterburner it does not let me adjust voltage. Any suggestions?


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi
> Close AB,
> You have to open (all the) the VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_103510DE&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0 file and insert these lines (including the "settings"):
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> Now restart AB and it will prompt you to reboot! Thats it! Its done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download my guide in my SIG, its everything there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Worked perfectly mate. I read your guide while doing it and everything was clear except whether or not the [Settings] was pre-defined or whether I had to write it in myself.

Does this process make the Zawarudo hack redundant because I've already completed these steps manually?


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just got done, installing AB and followed the guide for the unlocked voltage, but when I run Afterburner it does not let me adjust voltage. Any suggestions?


This one is easy to answer I think. I guess I gotta give back to Titan club after 8 months of lurking.


Spoiler: Picture Steps



Step 1


Step 2







[/SPOILER]

Text Guide:

Click settings at bottom right of main afterburner window, next to profile above where it says powered by riva. Then click unlock voltage control. Voila!


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, Its a VG278HE with a IR emitter! Chi Mei Innolux (CMI) panel!
> Here is the service panel from my HE, dont mind the different values as i messed with them already, look up at the scaler and panel type, they are the same!
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the by far best review around and get the recommended calibration for this panel, it doesn´t matter its for the HE as you can see the HR has a HE panel!
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_vg278he.htm
> 
> Brightness 30
> Contrast 70
> Preset mode Standard
> Color Temp User Mode
> RGB 100, 94, 74
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


hey Ed

I totally forgot to thank you for your help. your settings worked on my monitor like a charm but unfortunately some dead pixels appeared so I decided to return my vg275hr in 14 return policy and now they dont have another one at stock. and to be honest I was a little sad becouse of the 1080p on 27" TN panel.

anyway now I am going for this baby: EIZO Foris FG2421

http://www.eizo.cz/monitory/foris/24/FG2421.html

I have a friend in EIZO in our caountry so I will have this monitor on monday 4.11. I am so excited







All reviews of this monitor are good and also VA panels seem better overall than TN. What do you guys think about this display ?

An last question for the crowd







: Is there any news in Titan world ? Like I heared rumors of new powerful BIOS form skn3t and also something on memory voltage control. Is it true ?

Thank you guys for giving me info. I just cant keep with this hell of a thread !


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> This one is easy to answer I think. I guess I gotta give back to Titan club after 8 months of lurking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture Steps
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1
> 
> 
> Step 2
> http://i.minus.com/iQ1LvkllgBaRA.png
> 
> 
> 
> Text Guide:
> 
> Click settings at bottom right of main afterburner window, next to profile above where it says powered by riva. Then click unlock voltage control. Voila!


Thanks man, +rep









I did what you told me and still won't let me adjust the voltage slider.
Did this needed to be done from step one?


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks man, +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did what you told me and still won't let me adjust the voltage slider.
> Did this needed to be done from step one?


Hmm, I did it at the end and it worked for me. I'm not too sure, sorry. I guess you might wanna double check the generic; did you apply the settings and b) did afterburner prompt you to restart the afterburner program. It does that for me whenever I change a setting there. You have to click OK, not the X. That's as far as my technical support knowledge goes though xD

That being said, can anyone on water with the ek full cover block give me a sort of starting template? What kind of clocks and memory clocks can I expect to get? I know all cards are different but I'm just looking for a sort of "starter profile", like in Asus BIOS the O.C profiles which are presets you can tweak.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Hmm, I did it at the end and it worked for me. I'm not too sure, sorry. I guess you might wanna double check the generic; did you apply the settings and b) did afterburner prompt you to restart the afterburner program. It does that for me whenever I change a setting there. You have to click OK, not the X. That's as far as my technical support knowledge goes though xD


I must have done something wrong then. Gonna go to bed, been up all night. I'll tinker with this tomorrow. thanks for your help.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Ok, got it to work. at 1.3v, at 1306mhz on firestrike:


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ok, got it to work. at 1.3v, at 1306mhz on firestrike:


Nice, the Titan never rests









I tried flashing the 1006MHz Skyn3t Bios and my power limit hasn't budged from 106% in AB. How should I go about checking whether or not I flashed it correctly? I used EZFlash and did steps 1 2 and 3 pressing yes when appropriate.


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? Fill your SIG with your RIG, its easier to help you if we see what have you got! Theres a link in my SIG!


i got the asus x79 deluxe, got my rig in my sig ^^.


----------



## Phishy714

sooooo...

WHERE IS THE UBER BIOS You guys have been teasing us about?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ok, got it to work. at 1.3v, at 1306mhz on firestrike:


That 4930 can do better than 4.2GHz. are you using strap or straight multiplier with offset/turbo?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good to know your PC is rollin´!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nop, best is keeping the card as cold as possible, so the VRM´s are on rule of the thumb, 20C above core temps!


]

btw, for some reason putting MSI-AB into the multi-power save keep's it form properly down clocking.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> sooooo...
> 
> WHERE IS THE UBER BIOS You guys have been teasing us about?


should be around in 24 hours, though it' shouldn't really change much unless you are hitting the 440w threshold of the current bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My PC is alive and well. Survived the ocean waves lol
> 
> Gonna run Cinebench15 for Jpmboy and then mess around with afterburner. So, aside from removing the water block and inspecting the thermal pads, there's no other way to check VRM temps?


The only way I've been able to figure out is to use an IR thermometer and point the laser at the 'circle H" area on the back of the PCB to get an idea. I've seen as high as 71C. No can do with that beautiful back plate









photo (32).jpg 2033k .jpg file


...And the ON Semi prod spec sheet shows that the 4206 does not have the temp channel available. (while the 4208 does I think)

NCP4206-D.PDF 307k .PDF file


NCP4208-D.PDF 298k .PDF file


----------



## skupples

I'm curious what pwm vrm controller chip dudad thingamajig will come on the 780ti


----------



## Mogwaii

1306mhz
7012mhz mem
1,3vcore


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Worked perfectly mate. I read your guide while doing it and everything was clear except whether or not the [Settings] was pre-defined or whether I had to write it in myself.
> 
> Does this process make the Zawarudo hack redundant because I've already completed these steps manually?


No, the AB hack only goes to 1,3v, with the Zawarudo´s tool you can set the voltage up to 1.5v!


----------



## skyn3t

Titan vBios revision 2 update. 11/01/13
Quote:


> Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners'


Titan vBios rev2

First time Based on Asus Bios
revision 80.10.3E.00.01

Titan928-vBios-rev2.zip 136k .zip file


Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 136k .zip file


It comes in two flavors speed & speedor








Base core clock 928Mhz & 1006Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 300W instead 350W with 200% slide unlocked to 600w "Yup The *King* Must have a good amount of it"
Mn fan speed adjustable to 20% Max 100%

*O*ccamRazor *E*d had took it for a spin under stock 1.212v and above that voltage. so bios is solid, like I said before it may give some owner's a better performance but some won't see it. my hope is you guys can enjoy it once more and help to keep this community the best around. This year we did owned any forum out there. the same way you hit the 780's/Titan thread for bios they are hitting us to get it







Thank you all for good support and helping others.

best
skyn3t
Quote:


> Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners'


PS: *A*latar, will update the front page anytime for easy track the vBios instead go after pages and pages.

Thank you all.


----------



## szeged

oh boy, downloading now.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Titan vBios revision 2 update. 11/01/13
> Titan vBios rev2
> 
> First time Based on Asus Bios
> revision 80.10.3E.00.01
> 
> Titan928-vBios-rev2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> It comes in two flavors speed & speedor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz & 1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 300W instead 350W with 200% slide unlocked to 600w "Yup The *King* Must have a good amount of it"
> Mn fan speed adjustable to 20% Max 100%
> 
> *O*ccamRazor *E*d had took it for a spin under stock 1.212v and above that voltage. so bios is solid, like I said before it may give some owner's a better performance but some won't see it. my hope is you guys can enjoy it once more and help to keep this community the best around. This year we did owned any forum out there. the same way you hit the 780's/Titan thread for bios they are hitting us to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for good support and helping others.
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> PS: *A*latar, will update the front page anytime for easy track the vBios instead go after pages and pages.
> 
> Thank you all.


Right on Brother!









As usual for everybody´s use the new vbios revisions will be in my SIG!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh boy, downloading now.


right on brother









I was thinking, if someday we going to have that cold beer and bourbon to







. I think in still skupp's or szeged place for this


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> right on brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking, if someday we going to have that cold beer and bourbon to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think in still skupp's or szeged place for this


come on over to florida, we can all hang out


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I picked a hell of a time to reinstall windows.


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? Fill your SIG with your RIG, its easier to help you if we see what have you got! Theres a link in my SIG!


have u looked at it ^^ ?


----------



## BoomerNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Titan vBios revision 2 update. 11/01/13
> Titan vBios rev2
> 
> First time Based on Asus Bios
> revision 80.10.3E.00.01
> 
> Titan928-vBios-rev2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> It comes in two flavors speed & speedor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz & 1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 300W instead 350W with 200% slide unlocked to 600w "Yup The *King* Must have a good amount of it"
> Mn fan speed adjustable to 20% Max 100%
> 
> *O*ccamRazor *E*d had took it for a spin under stock 1.212v and above that voltage. so bios is solid, like I said before it may give some owner's a better performance but some won't see it. my hope is you guys can enjoy it once more and help to keep this community the best around. This year we did owned any forum out there. the same way you hit the 780's/Titan thread for bios they are hitting us to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for good support and helping others.
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> PS: *A*latar, will update the front page anytime for easy track the vBios instead go after pages and pages.
> 
> Thank you all.


Great job! +REP


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> have u looked at it ^^ ?


Yes i did! you and me are in the same boat as asus do not have PCIe voltage adjustment in your board or mine, in the new maximus VI and in RIVE black the voltage is adjustable!
I havent had those BSOD 116 in a while, try lowering your CPU OC, i remember that had a lot when OC my Titan´s memory too high!
It really sucks when we know what to do but cant do it because its out of our hands!









Dont give up, continue to run various scenarios to find a way to OC your card more!


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes i did! you and me are in the same boat as asus do not have PCIe voltage adjustment in your board or mine, in the new maximus VI and in RIVE black the voltage is adjustable!
> I havent had those BSOD 116 in a while, try lowering your CPU OC, i remember that had a lot when OC my Titan´s memory too high!
> It really sucks when we know what to do but cant do it because its out of our hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont give up, continue to run various scenarios to find a way to OC your card more!


damn







oh well. ye ill try tinker with it some more to se if i can do anything







ty for the help


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I picked a hell of a time to reinstall windows.


Don't say it.
I also customized it with classic shell, to add functions and then did a registry change to get rid of the unuseful taskbar in explorer


----------



## Redshift 91

Hey, everybody, I know it's probably been answered many times already, but would somebody PM me the instructions to flash a stock EVGA Titan with SC bios. I need to match the clocks for SLi. Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Hey, everybody, I know it's probably been answered many times already, but would somebody PM me the instructions to flash a stock EVGA Titan with SC bios. I need to match the clocks for SLi. Thanks.


Download the EZ3flash in my SIG and follow instructions!


----------



## Redshift 91

thanks, you're a life saver +rep


----------



## needfrospeed

I seem to have issues flashing the new ver2 1006 .. I doubled checked the first version and flashes ok, a message comes up and disappears, I think asking for a later nvflash version .. ?

anyone else having problem.. also the rom size is different to the first rev

Thanks


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> I seem to have issues flashing the new ver2 1006 .. I doubled checked the first version and flashes ok, a message comes up and disappears, I think asking for a later nvflash version .. ?
> 
> anyone else having problem.. also the rom size is different to the first rev
> 
> Thanks


Works fine from Ed's signature manually. Didnt use the ezflash.bat file.


----------



## needfrospeed

I downloaded the ez flash files and now bios updates fine...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> I seem to have issues flashing the new ver2 1006 .. I doubled checked the first version and flashes ok, a message comes up and disappears, I think asking for a later nvflash version .. ?
> 
> anyone else having problem.. also the rom size is different to the first rev
> 
> Thanks


you were likely just not properly opening EZflash. I have had this issue in the past when first teaching my self how to manually flash.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Nice, the Titan never rests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I tried flashing the 1006MHz Skyn3t Bios and my power limit hasn't budged from 106% in AB. How should I go about checking whether or not I flashed it correctly? I used EZFlash and did steps 1 2 and 3 pressing yes when appropriate.


I used the Nvidia Flash tool from OccamRazer sig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That 4930 can do better than 4.2GHz. are you using strap or straight multiplier with offset/turbo?


I bet It can, but not on this lskjfdldsjhfvl board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The only way I've been able to figure out is to use an IR thermometer and point the laser at the 'circle H" area on the back of the PCB to get an idea. I've seen as high as 71C. No can do with that beautiful back plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo (32).jpg 2033k .jpg file
> 
> 
> ...And the ON Semi prod spec sheet shows that the 4206 does not have the temp channel available. (while the 4208 does I think)
> 
> NCP4206-D.PDF 307k .PDF file
> 
> 
> NCP4208-D.PDF 298k .PDF file


So, i would have to remove my backplates. I barely got it together!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, the AB hack only goes to 1,3v, with the Zawarudo´s tool you can set the voltage up to 1.5v!


Holy ****znit!, 1.5V. Lets do this!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Titan vBios revision 2 update. 11/01/13
> Titan vBios rev2
> 
> First time Based on Asus Bios
> revision 80.10.3E.00.01
> 
> Titan928-vBios-rev2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> It comes in two flavors speed & speedor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz & 1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 300W instead 350W with 200% slide unlocked to *600w* "Yup The *King* Must have a good amount of it"
> Mn fan speed adjustable to 20% Max 100%
> 
> *O*ccamRazor *E*d had took it for a spin under stock 1.212v and above that voltage. so bios is solid, like I said before it may give some owner's a better performance but some won't see it. my hope is you guys can enjoy it once more and help to keep this community the best around. This year we did owned any forum out there. the same way you hit the 780's/Titan thread for bios they are hitting us to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for good support and helping others.
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> PS: *A*latar, will update the front page anytime for easy track the vBios instead go after pages and pages.
> 
> Thank you all.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Probably a NOob question, but I'm hearing a buzzing sound coming from the graphics cards when they are under load. Is that normal?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Probably a NOob question, but I'm hearing a buzzing sound coming from the graphics cards when they are under load. Is that normal?


You are finally hearing coil whine now that your fan's are soo quiet!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

At 1.3V LLC disabled in 3dmark11 my Titans buzz like a swarm of angry insects. Gotta love that coil whine (still nothing like my 7970's though)...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are finally hearing coil whine now that your fan's are soo quiet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> At 1.3V LLC disabled in 3dmark11 my Titans buzz like a swarm of angry insects. Gotta love that coil whine (still nothing like my 7970's though)...


I take it, it's normal. I was starting to freak out.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Firestrike score: 18800
Firestrike Extreme: 10094
Heaven Score: 3258, 129fps average.
Valley Score: 5005, 119fps.

I think valley doesn't like my SLI set up. GPU usage throttles big time. heres a screenshot of Afterburner after running valley:


Done benching for today, time for some gaming.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Firestrike score: 18800
> Firestrike Extreme: 10094
> Heaven Score: 3258, 129fps average.
> Valley Score: 5005, 119fps.
> 
> I think valley doesn't like my SLI set up. GPU usage throttles big time. heres a screenshot of Afterburner after running valley:
> 
> 
> Done benching for today, time for some gaming.


Erm.... Firestrike Extreme: 10094!! ??? can't be right...


----------



## tvelander

Got Corsair 1200i now, 3x Titan 1.319mV 1300core all 3 cards 700 on memory.

5.1Ghz 3930k 2400 Memory, and now my problem ofc my PSU can't handel this so what PSU should i get.

EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply
Enermax PowerSupply (PSU) Platimax 1500W
Enermax LEPA G1600-MA 1600W

Or any another PSU.

Can't overclock much atm.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Erm.... Firestrike Extreme: 10094!! ??? can't be right...


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084658

If I could do 4.7 on my cpu, I would get a really nice boost. It's all gpu at the moment. I was also gonna add more volts and increase clock speeds on the Titans, but I'm not brave enough.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> Got Corsair 1200i now, 3x Titan 1.319mV 1300core all 3 cards 700 on memory.
> 
> 5.1Ghz 3930k 2400 Memory, and now my problem ofc my PSU can't handel this so what PSU should i get.
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply
> Enermax PowerSupply (PSU) Platimax 1500W
> Enermax LEPA G1600-MA 1600W
> 
> Or any another PSU.
> 
> Can't overclock much atm.


Really? Slick from Linus Tech Tips recommends a Corsair 760i for SLI Titans lol

For 3 OC, and overvolted Titans, you might wanna consider dual power supplies. I would add a EVGA 1300 g2, to your current corsair. Especially if you wanna run the new Skyn3t Bios, that lets you pull 600w per Titan.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Really? Slick from Linus Tech Tips recommends a Corsair 760i for SLI Titans lol
> 
> For 3 OC, and overvolted Titans, you might wanna consider dual power supplies. I would add a EVGA 1300 g2, to your current corsair. Especially if you wanna run the new Skyn3t Bios, that lets you pull 600w per Titan.


I don't know about Slick, but looking at Linus' power consumption numbers, I generally figure double it for me to be able to overclock.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Firestrike score: 18800
> Firestrike Extreme: 10094
> Heaven Score: 3258, 129fps average.
> Valley Score: 5005, 119fps.
> 
> I think valley doesn't like my SLI set up. GPU usage throttles big time. heres a screenshot of Afterburner after running valley:
> 
> 
> Done benching for today, time for some gaming.


This is the same Valley issue I've been having ever since I did the AB hack. Seriously, with my GPU usage hovering around the 40-50% mark throughout my scores now are lower at 1280MHz than they used to be at 1150MHz and stock voltage! I've even done a full Windows clean install and still the usage is in the tank...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't know about Slick, but looking at Linus' power consumption numbers, I generally figure double it for me to be able to overclock.


Yep pretty much. Their overclocks are usually mild and done with stock bios. It's just annoying to see them recommend the bare minimum, when someone asks for advice. especially on power supplies.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Really? Slick from Linus Tech Tips recommends a Corsair 760i for SLI Titans lol
> 
> For 3 OC, and overvolted Titans, you might wanna consider dual power supplies. I would add a EVGA 1300 g2, to your current corsair. Especially if you wanna run the new Skyn3t Bios, that lets you pull 600w per Titan.


Slick ............

i dont wanna use double PSU becuase of diffrent voltage ripple rails etc.

I got custome BIOS + MSI hack 1.319mV ^^


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Really? Slick from Linus Tech Tips recommends a Corsair 760i for SLI Titans lol
> 
> For 3 OC, and overvolted Titans, you might wanna consider dual power supplies. I would add a EVGA 1300 g2, to your current corsair. Especially if you wanna run the new Skyn3t Bios, that lets you pull 600w per Titan.


I tend to ignore pretty much everything either of them say. Actually, I haven't even watched a LINUS video in AGE's. Him and his crony have been proven wrong so many times on so many things that he's pretty much been reduced down to an advertiser, and nothing more.

760i for two titan's MIGHT be possible if you are running your system 100% stock, with no hard drive's, ssd's, optical drives, fans.

Have you tried disabling Hyper threading Bestia?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> Slick ............
> 
> i dont wanna use double PSU becuase of diffrent voltage ripple rails etc.
> 
> I got custome BIOS + MSI hack 1.319mV ^^


Hrmm... Is this even a problem when using "ADD2PSU" ? Anyone know?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is the same Valley issue I've been having ever since I did the AB hack. Seriously, with my GPU usage hovering around the 40-50% mark throughout my scores now are lower at 1280MHz than they used to be at 1150MHz and stock voltage! I've even done a full Windows clean install and still the usage is in the tank...


I did the same thing, I used a sepatate ssd just for benching, and nothing.

I remember with stock bios, I was in the 125ish.

However I did noticed that single card performance is great as gpu usage is steady above 94 all the way through.

Firestrike is nice, but the overall score is heavily influenced by the cpu speed. So that holds me back until I get a better board


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I did the same thing, I used a sepatate ssd just for benching, and nothing.
> 
> I remember with stock bios, I was in the 125ish.
> 
> However I did noticed that single card performance is great as gpu usage is steady above 94 all the way through.
> 
> Firestrike is nice, but the overall score is heavily influenced by the cpu speed. So that holds me back until I get a better board


I only go by Graphics score.
I think i knackard out my brand new titan already doing this though
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1085090
I know this isnt valid but was funny to watch 3dmark freakout and hand me a Mystery Machine Achievement
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1079634

I had a lapse of intelligence earlier when i forgot about SLI Score's and was expecting around 5000 on FS Extreme.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, my cards do the same exact thing in Valley. Single card runs are fine but SLI runs the GPU usage tanks. Wonder if its these new drivers?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I only go by Graphics score.
> I think i knackard out my brand new titan already doing this though
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1085090
> I know this isnt valid but was funny to watch 3dmark freakout and hand me a Mystery Machine Achievement
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1079634
> 
> I had a lapse of intelligence earlier when i forgot about SLI Score's and was expecting around 5000 on FS Extreme.


Very Nice, you and I have the same GPU scores. The CPU makes all the difference.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, my cards do the same exact thing in Valley. Single card runs are fine but SLI runs the GPU usage tanks. Wonder if its these new drivers?


Could be drivers, We would have to roll back and see.


----------



## milkychipz

Did you guys buy 3DMark Advanced Edition? Is it worth the purchase? It's so infuriating having to run the mobile and home benchmarks first. When I'm trying to stress test using firestrike, it takes so long to get to the part where I MIGHT BSOD or not be able to run it stable that I could've done 5 runs/adjustments in valley already.


Spoiler: Valley Run 2560x1440 Image please use ctrl - to zoom out and see it on low res monitors















If Valley is any indication, stable with max 50 degrees temps on watercooling loop.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Did you guys buy 3DMark Advanced Edition? Is it worth the purchase? It's so infuriating having to run the mobile and home benchmarks first. When I'm trying to stress test using firestrike, it takes so long to get to the part where I MIGHT BSOD or not be able to run it stabily that I could've done 5 runs/adjustments in valley already.


Yep i bought it full price the day it came out. Totally worth it. Now its discounted around the place .


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Did you guys buy 3DMark Advanced Edition? Is it worth the purchase? It's so infuriating having to run the mobile and home benchmarks first. When I'm trying to stress test using firestrike, it takes so long to get to the part where I MIGHT BSOD or not be able to run it stabily that I could've done 5 runs/adjustments in valley already.


Yep, paid $0.99 for a code off Ebay.


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned of tolling in case your wondering what happened to responses.

Titan owners please just move forward. Enjoy your CLUB thread.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Did you guys buy 3DMark Advanced Edition? Is it worth the purchase? It's so infuriating having to run the mobile and home benchmarks first. When I'm trying to stress test using firestrike, it takes so long to get to the part where I MIGHT BSOD or not be able to run it stable that I could've done 5 runs/adjustments in valley already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley Run 2560x1440 Image please use ctrl - to zoom out and see it on low res monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Valley is any indication, stable with max 50 degrees temps on watercooling loop.


It came free with all EVGA cards. totally worth it. Time is money. if you're testing for stability, you will thank yourself for purchasing the advanced edition.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just listed my Hydro Copper blocks here on OCN, for anyone interested. Help a brother out in raisinig funds for his Rampage 4 Extreme.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

REALLY!!??


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> /thread cleaned of tolling in case your wondering what happened to responses.
> 
> Titan owners please just move forward. Enjoy your CLUB thread.


You have my gratitude!


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It came free with all EVGA cards. totally worth it. Time is money. if you're testing for stability, you will thank yourself for purchasing the advanced edition.


I have an EVGA card! Did the pamphlet or something come with the box?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> At 1.3V LLC disabled in 3dmark11 my Titans buzz like a swarm of angry insects. Gotta love that coil whine (still nothing like my 7970's though)...


I'm sorry that you changed gpu to avoid the coil whine because there is now a special kit to fix it.
It is composed of 4 meters extra usb cable for the mouse, 4 meters usb cable for keyboard, 4 meters dvi cable, and a 4 meters power cable.
So users can keep the pc in the other room while gaming.
If you now pourchase a rx card there is the free bundle including an extra headset cable (please specify if needed jack or usb).

Joke apart, I readed from users that changing monitor cable fixed it. I personally would tap on the gpu, or try to moove it.
Here you find more info:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It doesn't bother me at all. I can't hear them with the side panel on my case but its usually off when benching...


----------



## skupples

besides the fact you can't quad-sli 780's unless you use ancient driver's... All you need to know is in my sig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> /thread cleaned of tolling in case your wondering what happened to responses.
> 
> Titan owners please just move forward. Enjoy your CLUB thread.


Thank you good sir!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> REALLY!!??


It's borked, ignore that...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> I downloaded the ez flash files and now bios updates fine...


Good work. I just forgot one thing in that tool. guess no one have notice I have all option to flash it but i fail the option to save bios.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thank you, Sir!


You welcome Sir!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, my cards do the same exact thing in Valley. Single card runs are fine but SLI runs the GPU usage tanks. Wonder if its these new drivers?


I do agree with you, drivers still need to mature a bit more because most people are having issues. i still thinking the old drivers may give you less frame rate for some people but it does have less issues than the new drivers. if you run an GPU on a reasonable core clock it does run fine. when you go for Xtreme the new drivers sometimes let you down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> REALLY!!??


lol, it may happen to any other GPU but not the Titan.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, my cards do the same exact thing in Valley. Single card runs are fine but SLI runs the GPU usage tanks. Wonder if its these new drivers?


Well I was used to see that with triple sli. Can you check if you have the same in crysis2 multiplayer maps? (Graphic responds differently than in the sp).
I alway thought it was my 4,5ghz oc limit bottlenecking cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> Got Corsair 1200i now, 3x Titan 1.319mV 1300core all 3 cards 700 on memory.
> 5.1Ghz 3930k 2400 Memory, and now my problem ofc my PSU can't handel this so what PSU should i get.
> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply
> Enermax PowerSupply (PSU) Platimax 1500W
> Enermax LEPA G1600-MA 1600W
> Or any another PSU.
> Can't overclock much atm.


use 2 and an "add2psu". Else - you'll need a 1600W

ripple? You think a single rail and one psu "synchronizes" ripple and that is stabilizing? I suspect caps and vrms soak it up and clean the on-board dc current. I know lots of guys that run dual psu's and this is the first I've heard of that effect?

FTW or one of the extreme benchers probably has some insight into it.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I do agree with you, drivers still need to mature a bit more because most people are having issues. i still thinking the old drivers may give you less frame rate for some people but it does have less issues than the new drivers. if you run an GPU on a reasonable core clock it does run fine. when you go for Xtreme the new drivers sometimes let you down..


Yea i have the same problem with Valley best i got was yesterday which was something like 5034 but you'll have to take my word as i forgot to back that folder up due to me switching from Xdark windows to standard windows due to my Strike 7 touchscreen not working. Anyway I digress. I'll do another run on with the new bios and setup and see what i get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> lol, it may happen to any other GPU but not the Titan.


Well it happened to 2 Titans running your bios







and it only runs at 575mhz although i think thats just the game being crap but im seeing alot of games not putting the Cards at full clock recently.
Arma 3 . Crysis 3 . Planetside 2. Sniper Elite V2 and Tomb Raider to name a few


----------



## skupples

tvelander

w/e you do, do not go w/ nex 1500. It get's terrible reviews from pretty much everyone.

anyway's, I was going to recycle my old HX850 W for my CPU, but i'm thinking about picking up the AX860i instead while it's under 200$... Anyone know of cheaper, physically smaller, modular unit that would suffice to power just my CPU & some goodies on the side?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> tvelander
> 
> w/e you do, do not go w/ nex 1500. It get's terrible reviews from pretty much everyone.
> 
> anyway's, I was going to recycle my old HX850 W for my CPU, but i'm thinking about picking up the AX860i instead while it's under 200$... Anyone know of cheaper, physically smaller, modular unit that would suffice to power just my CPU & some goodies on the side?


Just so you know, the 860i whirls at %100 fan speed for a few seconds when you boot up your PC. Enough for me not to like it. If you're not into Corsair link at all, go with the regular Ax860 instead.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just so you know, the 860i whirls at %100 fan speed for a few seconds when you boot up your PC. Enough for me not to like it. If you're not into Corsair link at all, go with the regular Ax860 instead.


All my fans have a whirl at start up. The corsair link stuff is pretty cool (when works and is accurate)


----------



## Panther Al

I rather like the 860i, though the point about corsair link is a very good one. I have no issues with light OC's on my 3820 and both Titans, power wise for just a beater machine or for secondary power as you are looking at it for, so it should do you fine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Skup you definitely don't need an 850W PSU to power just your CPU and misc stuff. A good 400-500W would suffice I would think...


----------



## milkychipz

Hey guys,

After flashing the bios my task bar pans around all three displays in surround mode whereas before it did not. I scoured the control panel and haven't found any options to fix it, it may well be a problem myself but I thought it was worth asking if anyone else has an issue like mine after flashing the skynet bios.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> After flashing the bios my task bar pans around all three displays in surround mode whereas before it did not. I scoured the control panel and haven't found any options to fix it, it may well be a problem myself but I thought it was worth asking if anyone else has an issue like mine after flashing the skynet bios.


hmm... It may be driver corruption. It's highly recommended to re-install driver's after flashing your bios. Try that & report back.









Also, NVCP>>Desktop>>Surround display's>>confine taskbar to center display.


----------



## Panther Al

Ok, time for this weeks stupid questions....

I see that the high voltage bios flash jobs can get your power draw really up there, far in excess of the rated ability of the available inputs. Since the Titans pcb has that location for a second 8 pin to be attached, does any one know if those traces are alive, and if so, why not add that other power connection to avoid stressing the others?

And for the *really* stupid question, back in the day you could flash a regular GeForce card into the quadro version of it relatively easily. Especially since quadros was so expensive, it made sense.

Watching the 780ti threads and they was mentioning insane levels of Ram being on them (probably not true, but it goes me thinking). If one had a K6000, could you flash the Titan bios onto it? Stupid I know to spends 5 grand on a pro card just to turn it into a gamers card, but... Does get me wondering.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> After flashing the bios my task bar pans around all three displays in surround mode whereas before it did not. I scoured the control panel and haven't found any options to fix it, it may well be a problem myself but I thought it was worth asking if anyone else has an issue like mine after flashing the skynet bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... It may be driver corruption. It's highly recommended to re-install driver's after flashing your bios. Try that & report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, NVCP>>Desktop>>Surround display's>>confine taskbar to center display.


Nop, it´s the latest driver 331.65! It does the same in my surround setup! instead of staying in the middle monitor pans across all monitors, it does not bug me and i kind of like it really!


----------



## skupples

I was just about to post about that in 780 club... The 12 gb variant's just make no sense. The only purpose for that much vram is number crunching, & those card's already exist in the form of Quadro. The extra trace's got me thinking about what the 780Ti Classified could possibly be. That would be one high strung chip! Though, most of the 8+8+6 cards i have owned were that way because of massive after market cooler's slapped on to them.

580 classi was the last card I know of without massive cooler that was 8+8+6... So maybe we will see that on the 780Ti classi!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just so you know, the 860i whirls at %100 fan speed for a few seconds when you boot up your PC. Enough for me not to like it. If you're not into Corsair link at all, go with the regular Ax860 instead.


I have no plans for Corsair link @ this time. I may look into some different brands. The 760i which should be more than enough power for my intention is only 150$ atm. Meh, decided on AX860, should be plenty of PSU for just powering the mobo/cpu.







Had some amazon credit's i needed to cash in, so it was only 100$.


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop, it´s the latest driver 331.65! It does the same in my surround setup! instead of staying in the middle monitor pans across all monitors, it does not bug me and i kind of like it really!


It's kind of annoying because my monitors are huge. I considered portrait but my bezels are too large. I have to swivel my head 90 degrees both ways to either launch apps or check the time.

I might have to set up a keybind to switch between surround and extended displays now D:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> It's kind of annoying because my monitors are huge. I considered portrait but my bezels are too large. I have to swivel my head 90 degrees both ways to either launch apps or check the time.
> 
> I might have to set up a keybind to switch between surround and extended displays now D:


sounds like you are too close to your panels!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> It's kind of annoying because my monitors are huge. I considered portrait but my bezels are too large. I have to swivel my head 90 degrees both ways to either launch apps or check the time.
> 
> I might have to set up a keybind to switch between surround and extended displays now D:


I KNOW what you mean by...huge!











I have 3 x 27" too! I debezelled them and its amazing!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> It's kind of annoying because my monitors are huge. I considered portrait but my bezels are too large. I have to swivel my head 90 degrees both ways to either launch apps or check the time.
> 
> *I might have to set up a keybind to switch between surround and extended displays now* D:


This might help:



Skupp alerted us for these surround shortcuts a while back! Right on Skupp!


----------



## Mogwaii

1346 mhz on my titan , 300mhz on mem. Dont think i can do much more at 1.325volt, my card is quiet thoe, no coilwine


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... It may be driver corruption. It's highly recommended to re-install driver's after flashing your bios. Try that & report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, NVCP>>Desktop>>Surround display's>>confine taskbar to center display.


My god dude, you are a genius!







I reinstalled my drivers and lo and behold, I have the Desktop Confine Taskbar option back where it should be!









Thanks so much dude.









Also, thanks Ed because I still wanted to quickly switch between extend and surround so I can use aerosnap to maximize displays to individual screens.

Anyway, I have a defective DisplayPort cable that came with my PB278Q. Was working fine up until a few hours ago. Plugged in my DVI and it's working well again, gonna see what I can do about this cable, I still need that DVI port for my OC Key!


----------



## Jpmboy

*Skup:*

okay - the avatar: "...remember, remember the 5th of September"?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Skup:*
> 
> okay - the avatar: "...remember, remember the 5th of September"?










We literally had to go in front of a firing squad to get our local permit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Skup:*
> 
> okay - the avatar: "...remember, remember the 5th of September"?


Brilliant movie!

"Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition! The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you and you may call me "V"."


----------



## Jpmboy

*V*

[got this panel doing [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]







]


----------



## Groove2013

Have myself an ASUS GTX Titan (ASIC quality 78,2%) with stock air cooler and have previously used *skyn3t*'s 1006 MHz vBIOS.
Now running *skyn3t*'s rev2 1006 MHZ vBIOS makes my clocks slightly more stable









+ Thanks for 300 Watts = 100 TDP - easier to calculate the consumption now









Many, many, many THANKS to *skyn3t* for his rev2 1006 MHz vBIOS an to *OccamRazor* for stability testing!!!


----------



## fommof

Ed (OccamRazor), need more details about the V2 bios man...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> 928Mhz & 1006Mhz


Can someone explain why there are 2 BIOS with different Mhz? Are some cards not able to run 1006Mhz base?


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ed (OccamRazor), need more details about the V2 bios man...


Better stability for multi-display + optimised memory timings.
More stable/higher core and memory clocks.
Default 100% TDP = 300 Watts (instead of 350 Watts).
Max 200% TDP = 600 Watts (instead of 439 Watts).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Can someone explain why there are 2 BIOS with different Mhz? Are some cards not able to run 1006Mhz base?


Some cards come with better GPU chips and can run 1006-1019 MHz boost out of the box with original vBIOS.
Some other cards come with slightly ****ier GPU chips and simply can't reach even 980 MHz boost out of the box with original vBIOS.

Depends from *ASIC quality* than you can check right-clicking the left upper corner in GPU-Z utility.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Better stability for multi-display + optimised memory timings.
> More stable/higher core and memory clocks.
> Default 100% TDP = 300 Watts (instead of 350 Watts).
> Max 200% TDP = 600 Watts (instead of 439 Watts).


Thanks for the infos and rep given.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ed (OccamRazor), need more details about the V2 bios man...


Groove2013 got the ball!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Can someone explain why there are 2 BIOS with different Mhz? Are some cards not able to run 1006Mhz base?


Yes, some cannot! Luck of the draw i guess!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Better stability for multi-display + optimised memory timings.
> More stable/higher core and memory clocks.
> Default 100% TDP = 300 Watts (instead of 350 Watts).
> Max 200% TDP = 600 Watts (instead of 439 Watts).
> Some cards come with better GPU chips and can run 1006-1019 MHz boost out of the box with original vBIOS.
> Some other cards come with slightly ****ier GPU chips and simply can't reach even 980 MHz boost out of the box with original vBIOS.
> 
> Depends from *ASIC quality* than you can check right-clicking the left upper corner in GPU-Z.


Good one Groove!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Just one snip i got with the new Titan V2 bios, i was able to lower the voltage to do the same clocks!











got it higher though was running [email protected],45v and my PSU was drawing 1300w!!! still it took (+-)5mn to have a shutdown, not bad for a 100A PSU!


----------



## djriful

Just tested the r2 BIOS... I need to lower the power target and everything since I haven't yet install my waterblock but I see huge potential I can go 1200Mhz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Just tested the r2 BIOS... I need to lower the power target and everything since I haven't yet install my waterblock but I see huge potential I can go 1200Mhz.


No, your new default power target is 300W, meaning you have to up it if you see downclocks or stuttering!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, your new power target is 300W, meaning you have to up it if you see downclocks or stuttering!


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... Why does it take 100+ tries for me to get the voltage hack to manually apply every time I have to re-install it.

I literally have to open, paste, check, delete profiles, open, paste, check, delete profiles, rinse repeat until it finally work's.... OwellZ!! 5th time's a charm...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... Why does it take 100+ tries for me to get the voltage hack to manually apply every time I have to re-install it.
> 
> I literally have to open, paste, check, delete profiles, open, paste, check, delete profiles, rinse repeat until it finally work's.... OwellZ!! 5th time's a charm...


When you get it done just copy the whole profiles contents and keep it safe, later you just have to copy back!


----------



## az33r

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the latest bios, i put the 1000mhz version on my Gainward Titan mod with the Accelero 3 (fantastic rad, no noise and 60° on full charge with OC, 70 or 75 in AB for the speed)

Well, here is my today OC :










3Dmark : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1547154










Many thanks again.

Just a question : On AB, the core voltage is set by +0 up to +60, is it possible to see the mv like 1200 for exemple ?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, your new default power target is 300W, meaning you have to up it if you see downclocks or stuttering!


300w that explains it but I'm lowering it down because right now I'm still on air cooling. Waterblock is just sitting right beside me but I can't install it until my chassis is fully modded to fit my radiators.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *az33r*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the latest bios, i put the 1000mhz version on my Gainward Titan mod with the Accelero 3 (fantastic rad, no noise and 60° on full charge with OC, 70 or 75 in AB for the speed)
> 
> Well, here is my today OC :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmark : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1547154
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks again.
> 
> Just a question : On AB, the core voltage is set by +0 up to +60, is it possible to see the mv like 1200 for exemple ?


To get off of the offset and onto a slider that show's the actual MV you just need to run through these steps provided by Zawarudo, hosted by Occam's sig It's a pain in the ass to get to function properly some times, but you should be able to figure it out. To be specific you need to run the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



cd\
cd program files (x86)
cd msi afterburner
msifterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99(if nothing comes up your card uses another command; substitute ri3 for ri4 ( if you have more than one card you have to run: /sg1 /ri3,20,99 for the second card and /sg2 /ri3,20,99 for a third and so on)
then you will see a box returning a result code, it should read "41"

Kill AB if its open
Now go to AB folder and open profiles folder, inside youll have 1 or more files like this: VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_27913842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg
open it and insert these lines:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h (again if earlier you had to substitute 3 for 4, now you do it again)



BY THE WAY!!!! I can now do 7ghz mem easy w/ 1.212V w/o LLC twerking = i'm a happy camper!!!! Think i'll try to push for +750 24/7 when tri-sli beast is finally complete.

the only weird thing i'm experiencing after updating to the new REV2 bios is that it takes my download folder like 15 seconds to load up... Makes no sense, it should be instant.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 300w that explains it but I'm lowering it down because right now I'm still on air cooling. Waterblock is just sitting right beside me but I can't install it until my chassis is fully modded to fit my radiators.


No need! think of PT as a power draw limit, 300W its the limit your card can draw but doesnt mean its there all the time! 300W is perfectly safe for your card!


----------



## BroHamBone

Would anyone recommend afterburner over precision? I used afterburner a while back with different cards, but I've been using precision for my titans.

Thanks,

-Bro


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BY THE WAY!!!! I can now do 7ghz mem easy w/ 1.212V w/o LLC twerking = i'm a happy camper!!!! Think i'll try to push for +750 24/7 when tri-sli beast is finally complete.
> 
> the only weird thing i'm experiencing after updating to the new REV2 bios is that it takes my download folder like 15 seconds to load up... Makes no sense, it should be instant.


You mean the one card you couldn´t Oc the memory more than 100mhz? What sorcery did you do?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Would anyone recommend afterburner over precision? I used afterburner a while back with different cards, but I've been using precision for my titans.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Bro


Either one will suit your needs, but to use the volt mod hack you need AB, no other program will cut it!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You mean the one card you couldn´t Oc the memory more than 100mhz? What sorcery did you do?
























It was +130!!!! As to the sorcery, only Skyn3t can tell us that... Better timing's maybe?!









If you are not planning to crank volt's past 1.212 or disable LLC then precX is just fine.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was +130!!!! As to the sorcery, *only Skyn3t can tell us that... Better timing's maybe?!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not planning to crank volt's past 1.212 or disable LLC then precX is just fine.


Im not gonna comment on that...








Suffice to say when i tested the bios i didnt OC the memory at first but when i did i spotted my weakest card that made 500mhz OC just overshooted to 700+!

Just watch your scores in Valley...


----------



## az33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> To get off of the offset and onto a slider that show's the actual MV you just need to run through these steps provided by Zawarudo, hosted by Occam's sig It's a pain in the ass to get to function properly some times, but you should be able to figure it out. To be specific you need to run the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cd\
> cd program files (x86)
> cd msi afterburner
> msifterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99(if nothing comes up your card uses another command; substitute ri3 for ri4 ( if you have more than one card you have to run: /sg1 /ri3,20,99 for the second card and /sg2 /ri3,20,99 for a third and so on)
> then you will see a box returning a result code, it should read "41"
> 
> Kill AB if its open
> Now go to AB folder and open profiles folder, inside youll have 1 or more files like this: VEN_10DE&DEV_1005&SUBSYS_27913842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg
> open it and insert these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h (again if earlier you had to substitute 3 for 4, now you do it again)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the tips ! I will try now !
> 
> BY THE WAY!!!! I can now do 7ghz mem easy w/ 1.212V w/o LLC twerking = i'm a happy camper!!!! Think i'll try to push for +750 24/7 when tri-sli beast is finally complete.
> 
> the only weird thing i'm experiencing after updating to the new REV2 bios is that it takes my download folder like 15 seconds to load up... Makes no sense, it should be instant.


Thanks ! it works


----------



## skyn3t

The new bios from Asus has a better memory timing than EVGA does. Only Asus has released a new bios for Titan. Asus has been surprised me with all they support when come to "update". They do want they hardware run smooth when paired together. It may not be the case for the Titan but it make sense. like *O*ccamRazor said +500 to +700 is huge. I had not found any bios that could fix my weak memory OC in my 780. I may take a good look on the next 780 Asus bios to see how it goes.

*O*ccamRazor has the advantage to get a better OC performace because you hold the Asus Titan
*S*kupples has no advantage on this but his result increased Evga Titan

PS: the only reason I said ^^ above is because sometimes the same GPU as we know can be delivered with different memory brand , samsung, elpida or Hynix. I know Hynix is not longer in the GK110 series as far as I know.

dunno about Titan memory brand but looks like it does make a lot difference.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sometimes the same GPU as we know can be delivered with different memory brand , samsung, elpida or Hynix. I know Hynix is not longer in the GK110 series as far as I know.
> 
> dunno about Titan memory brand but looks like it does make a lot difference.


I have Samsung on my ASUS GTX Titan and 78,2% ASIC.
Is Samsung better or worse than Hynix or Elpida?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I have Samsung on my ASUS GTX Titan and 78,2% ASIC.
> Is Samsung better or worse than Hynix or Elpida?


Better in most cases! I also have Samsung.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I have Samsung on my ASUS GTX Titan and 78,2% ASIC.
> Is Samsung better or worse than Hynix or Elpida?


They all prefer samsung memory but also the GK110 chip has the memory controller in it. so memory +memory controller when they pared good they can OC very Hi,

MrTooshort has pointed it once, Elpida may not be a choice for everyone but it can be OC'd Hi too. @ Valley thread we have a proof of that "I don't have the link" I I take is word's. correct me if I'm wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Better in most cases! I also have Samsung.


yeah samsung is what everyone want's it.


----------



## Groove2013

So bad than GTX 780 Ti will come with only 3 GB vRAM


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The new bios from Asus has a better memory timing than EVGA does. Only Asus has released a new bios for Titan. Asus has been surprised me with all they support when come to "update". They do want they hardware run smooth when paired together. It may not be the case for the Titan but it make sense. like *O*ccamRazor said +500 to +700 is huge. I had not found any bios that could fix my weak memory OC in my 780. I may take a good look on the next 780 Asus bios to see how it goes.
> 
> *O*ccamRazor has the advantage to get a better OC performace because you hold the Asus Titan
> *S*kupples has no advantage on this but his result increased Evga Titan
> 
> PS: the only reason I said ^^ above is because sometimes the same GPU as we know can be delivered with different memory brand , samsung, elpida or Hynix. I know Hynix is not longer in the GK110 series as far as I know.
> 
> dunno about Titan memory brand but looks like it does make a lot difference.


I believe 99% of titans are Sammy Mr.N3t.

eing that this is an asus bios, i'm surprised i didnt have to run the over ride. I'm definitely on dat .01 bios now though.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> So bad than GTX 780 Ti will come with only 3 GB vRAM


Not everyone wants more memory, more only helps if there wasn't enough to start with. If not needed, less memory with less latency & more potential overclocking can be more fun.

If there had been a Titan with 3Gb of memory I'd have been all over that.


----------



## djriful

GPU and my system RAM are all Samsung . Samsung oc from 1600mhz to 2133-2400mhz. I can tell you they make great chips.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe 99% of titans are Sammy Mr.N3t.
> 
> eing that this is an asus bios, i'm surprised i didnt have to run the over ride. I'm definitely on dat .01 bios now though.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not everyone wants more memory, more only helps if there wasn't enough to start with. If not needed, less memory with less latency & more potential overclocking can be more fun.
> 
> If there had been a Titan with 3Gb of memory I'd have been all over that.


This


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This












So uh... After a fresh driver install, biosupdate, & msi cracking I can no longer input memory overclock's? I had this working on Rev2 this morning, but now after re-cracking msi-AB I can't seem to get the memory OC to stick... It literally bounces back to zero...

EDIT: Oh weird, has to do with inspector multi display power saver function. It use to be the other way around in beta 14... You could put in a mem OC, but not reset it. Now it's you can't put one in @ all unless you have msi-ab in the 3d app list.


----------



## az33r

What is the maximum voltage for safety use ? 1200 on the ABH ?


----------



## Groove2013

3 GB vRAM is not even near feature proof as for me @ 1920x1080 with all the things enabled in video settings as even games coming out now and those already there since several months hit the 3 GB vRAM limit.
It freakes me out to think about games that we will see in some months with better textures resolution, bigger maps, more objects on those big maps.
4 GB vRAM would have been ok, but 3 now is like 2 on GTX 680 before.
As I don't buy a graphic card to play on it today and maybe tomorrow, but at least 1 - 1,5 year considering it's price.

And all of you here know well that core clock brings significantly more benefit (FPS in-game) than memory clock does.
It sounds just ridiculous to get less vRAM just for better numbers in benches where you will be happy for a little moment and will than have to come down from your pink heaven to realise that you have to bringing down your vRAM clocks to realistic/stable values for gaming.

I rather prefer 1202 MHz core and may be 6200 MHz memory over 1137 MHz core and 6800 MHz memory.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *az33r*
> 
> What is the maximum voltage for safety use ? 1200 on the ABH ?


If you are on air we normally recommend to stay @ 1.212
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> 3 GB vRAM is not even near feature proof as for me @ 1920x1080 with all the things enabled in video settings as even games coming out now and those already there since several months hit the 3 GB vRAM limit.
> It freakes me out to think about games that we will see in some months with better textures resolution, bigger maps, more objects on those big maps.
> 4 GB vRAM would have been ok, but 3 now is like 2 on GTX 680 before.
> As I don't buy a graphic card to play on it today and maybe tomorrow, but at least 1 - 1,5 year.


\

vram seems to be a funny thing in some of these new games, we will see what happens. The old debate of usage vs utilization will be showing up soon i'm sure.


----------



## az33r

Thanks for your feedback.

I am on air but with an Accelero 3, I am on full charge at 60¨with.

Its the same recommendation for any Air blower ?

Thanks


----------



## h2spartan

I'm giving the 780 ti some serious thought but I think, in the end, I may stay with my Titan. It is a good overclocker and the 6gb vram is always a plus. Is a minimal performance gain of the 780 ti really worth it? hmmmm

I think I may just ssave my money and use what i would have spent on a new TI to finish my modded watercooled build....


----------



## h2spartan

The thing that really interests me on the new cards coming out is the new stepping revision (B1?).....I have to wonder how much that plays in to the cards overclocking ability.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> The thing that really interests me on the new cards coming out it the new stepping revision (B1?).....I have to wonder how much that plays in to the cards overclocking ability.


I believe allot of the current 780's are of that same stepping... I think... I remember reading some where recently that it's not that new of a stepping for GK110, though all of my Titans are A1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *az33r*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> I am on air but with an Accelero 3, I am on full charge at 60¨with.
> 
> Its the same recommendation for any Air blower ?
> 
> Thanks


did you do the heat sink treatment to all your VRM's? If so you can likely push a bit further with good air flow.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> 3 GB vRAM is not even near feature proof as for me @ 1920x1080 with all the things enabled in video settings as even games coming out now and those already there since several months hit the 3 GB vRAM limit.
> It freakes me out to think about games that we will see in some months with better textures resolution, bigger maps, more objects on those big maps.
> 4 GB vRAM would have been ok, but 3 now is like 2 on GTX 680 before.
> As I don't buy a graphic card to play on it today and maybe tomorrow, but at least 1 - 1,5 year considering it's price.
> 
> And all of you here know well that core clock brings significantly more benefit (FPS in-game) than memory clock does.
> It sounds just ridiculous to get less vRAM just for better numbers in benches where you will be happy for a little moment and will than have to come down from your pink heaven to realise that you have to bringing down your vRAM clocks to realistic/stable values for gaming.
> 
> I rather prefer 1202 MHz core and may be 6200 MHz memory over 1137 MHz core and 6800 MHz memory.


I said I prefer not to have cards overloaded with memory I don't need, I wasn't speaking for everyone, for the guys who need more memory those options should be there too.
No need for the little pink heaven comment, you need to realize that the world doesn't revolve around your wants & needs, It's like heavy photoshop users telling you no place should sell system memory kits under 64Gb whether you need it or not because they want more.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So It Turns out I had a dodgy Bios flash and it was causing the titans to run at 575mhz . I thought there was something wrong them it was confirmed when valley or heaven refused to go into 1080p. So reflashed and now i can run 1300mhz with 660mhz mem at 1.212v









And now for some reason 3DMark now shows AB's OSD
Win all round really


----------



## az33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe allot of the current 780's are of that same stepping... I think... I remember reading some where recently that it's not that new of a stepping for GK110, though all of my Titans are A1.
> did you do the heat sink treatment to all your VRM's? If so you can likely push a bit further with good air flow.


Yep I used the heat sink.

Honestly the accelero is really good on the Titan.

Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it









Here is the heat sink.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I tried flashing the new Skyn3t bios, and my second card is not detected by the system. Won't even show up on presicion X. Any ideas?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I tried flashing the new Skyn3t bios, and my second card is not detected by the system. Won't even show up on presicion X. Any ideas?


did you disabled the sli before flash ? if not open Ez3Flash and choose option #5 to reflash it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I tried flashing the new Skyn3t bios, and my second card is not detected by the system. Won't even show up on presicion X. Any ideas?


Hrmm... Flash back to the w/e bios was on it before, make sure you run the #3 option in the EZflash tool. Or what skyn3t said. Make sure you run the flash on both cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So who's ditching their TItans for 780TI's? I don't think I will be even though they will likely be slightly faster. Wish I knew when the 780Ti Classy was coming and how much it was going to cost...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who's ditching their TItans for 780TI's? I don't think I will be even though they will likely be slightly faster. Wish I knew when the 780Ti Classy was coming and how much it was going to cost...


Ditch the Titan? Never! It will just spend more time on the shelf between uses...


----------



## djriful

Everytime when someone mention "TITAN"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The new bios from Asus has a better memory timing than EVGA does. Only Asus has released a new bios for Titan. Asus has been surprised me with all they support when come to "update". They do want they hardware run smooth when paired together. It may not be the case for the Titan but it make sense. like *O*ccamRazor said +500 to +700 is huge. I had not found any bios that could fix my weak memory OC in my 780. I may take a good look on the next 780 Asus bios to see how it goes.
> *O*ccamRazor has the advantage to get a better OC performace because you hold the Asus Titan
> *S*kupples has no advantage on this but his result increased Evga Titan
> PS: the only reason I said ^^ above is because sometimes the same GPU as we know can be delivered with different memory brand , samsung, elpida or Hynix. I know Hynix is not longer in the GK110 series as far as I know.
> dunno about Titan memory brand but looks like it does make a lot difference.


Yo, Skyn3t - very good bios based on the new Asus release!! Been stressing it for a few hours and seems very strong. I'll be hooking up another psu in a day or two (again) and will push it harder.

Nice job man!!

+1


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thinking about trying out the new Skyn3t bios tonight. Been running up against the 125% power limit in 3dmark11 lately with the 1006MHz bios...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Everytime when someone mention "TITAN"


or....



Must be an R290X...

[Actually, Attack on Titan, (Shingeki no Kyojin) is a manga that's been made into an anime...]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I tried flashing the new Skyn3t bios, and my second card is not detected by the system. Won't even show up on presicion X. Any ideas?


as long as you have one good one, just reflash the borked one(s). It'll come back.


----------



## Jpmboy

now that's a picture worth saving!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thinking about trying out the new Skyn3t bios tonight. Been running up against the 125% power limit in 3dmark11 lately with the 1006MHz bios...


I'm using the 928. I really don't need 1006 as a base clock. Can't really push it until I put the second psu back on- but 1280/734 is good...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who's ditching their TItans for 780TI's? I don't think I will be even though they will likely be slightly faster. Wish I knew when the 780Ti Classy was coming and how much it was going to cost...


Meh, it's only going to happen in this house if EVGA come's up with a new policy for trade-up's.









Must of semi-derped my flash, card's won't run past base clock of 1006, going to re-flash after dinner.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrmm... Flash back to the w/e bios was on it before, make sure you run the #3 option in the EZflash tool. Or what skyn3t said. Make sure you run the flash on both cards.


skupp we need to put him in time out facing the corner , if he look back double the 10 minutes and no TV.









he has like 30 drivers conflict in device manager lol i was like what is this lol included the PCI-E. He got two ssd with windows the second ssd is fine the first was messed up. I'm waiting for his pm now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who's ditching their TItans for 780TI's? I don't think I will be even though they will likely be slightly faster. Wish I knew when the 780Ti Classy was coming and how much it was going to cost...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ditch the Titan? Never! It will just spend more time on the shelf between uses...


GeForce GTX 780 Ti Photo and Benchmarks Surface In Asia

This is a Monster OC, I mean It will be.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So i moved the power limit up on skyn3t's bios ......


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So i moved the power limit up on skyn3t's bios ......


Yeah that was 2 nights ago, I'm lucky I still have power. The wind speed was about 90-100km/hour, I can feel my car constantly swaying off on highway dam lol lucky there are no 18 wheelers around.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So i moved the power limit up on skyn3t's bios ......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yeah that was 2 nights ago, I'm lucky I still have power. The wind speed was about 90-100km/hour, I can feel my car constantly swaying off on highway dam lol lucky there are no 18 wheelers around.


lol, is everyone ok there.








this was Ed idea blame him


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> did you disabled the sli before flash ? if not open Ez3Flash and choose option #5 to reflash it


Nope, wasn't aware about that. Next time I will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hrmm... Flash back to the w/e bios was on it before, make sure you run the #3 option in the EZflash tool. Or what skyn3t said. Make sure you run the flash on both cards.


Was just about to do that before Skyn3t helped me out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So who's ditching their TItans for 780TI's? I don't think I will be even though they will likely be slightly faster. Wish I knew when the 780Ti Classy was coming and how much it was going to cost...


Not me, I love my Titans. If anything I'll upgrade when they can't no longer run my fav games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as long as you have one good one, just reflash the borked one(s). It'll come back.


Thanks to Skyn3t it came back lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *skupp we need to put him in time out facing the corner , if he look back double the 10 minutes and no TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> he has like 30 drivers conflict in device manager lol i was like what is this lol included the PCI-E. He got two ssd with windows the second ssd is fine the first was messed up. I'm waiting for his pm now.
> 
> GeForce GTX 780 Ti Photo and Benchmarks Surface In Asia
> 
> This is a Monster OC, I mean It will be.


I swear I don't know how that got that bad. I don't know what any of those missing drivers are. Unless fans and ps2 keyboards require drivers, that list has me puzzled.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> lol, is everyone ok there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this was Ed idea blame him*


*MORE POWER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## skupples

OK, going back in to do battle with cracking msi-ab. wish me luck!! I'm shooting for working first time! For the first time!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, going back in to do battle with cracking msi-ab. wish me luck!! I'm shooting for working first time! For the first time!


Good luck buddy, hope all goes well.

I gotta re do it on my benching ssd.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Good luck buddy, hope all goes well.
> 
> I gotta re do it on my benching ssd.


Strange, that time flashing didn't break my MSI-AB crack. /shrug

& I guess serious sam 3 is just one of those game's that doesn't need the extra mhz, thus will only run @ base clock & spike up when needed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, going back in to do battle with cracking msi-ab. wish me luck!! I'm shooting for working first time! For the first time!


For me, after flashing the new bios with:

nvflash --index=1 --protectoff
nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 skyn3t928.rom (my rename)
and repeating for index=3 (the plx chips are 0 and 2 on my MB)

Had to reload nv drivers, delete profiles from the MSI folder after uninstalling MSi, reeinstall MSIAB15beta

then:
1) open MSIAB, close, goto the MSI profiles folder, make copies of all the base profiles (copy-paste into same folder will add "copy of" to the name, edit the 2 (2xSLI) .cfg files. restart. close AB if it was set to start with windows.
2) open MSI folder, shift-right-click, open "cmnd window here", page the vrm :msiafterburner /sg0 /ri2,20,99 (got :41 retrurn), same for /sg1.
3) open MSIAB - volt slider is correct (up to 1300mV)
4) set LLc off: in same cmnd widow as above: msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,de,00 (then same for /sg1)

I know - I'm old school. But i like to do this manually. here's all the vrm commands you need (i just copy paste into cmnd, the right arrow the next instruction in as needed)

llc.xtx.txt 0k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Strange, that time flashing didn't break my MSI-AB crack. /shrug
> 
> & I guess serious sam 3 is just one of those game's that doesn't need the extra mhz, thus will only run @ base clock & spike up when needed.


cool!!










and you probably did it with a single click of the bat file!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hrm both me Skup and LaBestiaHumana are talking about weird bios issues with the titans. My pc crashed earlier to the point i had to hard reset it and when i came back the bios on the titans became corrupt again.

Btw Skup switch your steam on.!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hrm both me Skup and LaBestiaHumana are talking about weird bios issues with the titans. My pc crashed earlier to the point i had to hard reset it and when i came back the bios on the titans became corrupt again.
> 
> Btw Skup switch your steam on.!


what type of crash? What was the game or bench?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hrm both me Skup and LaBestiaHumana are talking about weird bios issues with the titans. My pc crashed earlier to the point i had to hard reset it and when i came back the bios on the titans became corrupt again.
> 
> Btw Skup switch your steam on.!


Corrupt? weird! i flashed/crossflashed dozen times that bios (and other betas) pulled overvoltage, undervoltage, volt mod on/off, LLC on/off, everything! and never had a single issue and flashed with EZ3flash!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Corrupt? weird! i flashed/crossflashed dozen times that bios (and other betas) pulled overvoltage, undervoltage, volt mod on/off, LLC on/off, everything! and never had a single issue and flashed with EZ3flash!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what type of crash? What was the game or bench?


It's a weird one I can't quite put my finger on. It seems that the bios only works when I am in surround mode. (im assuming because thats where i flashed the bios). but when i go to "maximize 3d performace" (SLI Enabled) mode only one card starts up

I test this on Kombuster and 3D Mark which is what caused it to crash and made me have to reboot and reflash the bios


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Corrupt? weird! i flashed/crossflashed dozen times that bios (and other betas) pulled overvoltage, undervoltage, volt mod on/off, LLC on/off, everything! and never had a single issue and flashed with EZ3flash!


PC crashed during a firestrike run, and had to hard reset it. Usually it would just reset my clocks and voltage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> It's a weird one I can't quite put my finger on. It seems that the bios only works when I am in surround mode. (im assuming because thats where i flashed the bios). but when i go to "maximize 3d performace" (SLI Enabled) mode only one card starts up
> 
> I test this on Kombuster and 3D Mark which is what caused it to crash and made me have to reboot and reflash the bios


Try reinstalling drivers with clean install! Looks like a SLI driver issue! does your corsair link software has a log option?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> PC crashed during a firestrike run, and had to hard reset it. Usually it would just reset my clocks and voltage.


What power target and voltage were you using? and what clocks, core and memory?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try reinstalling drivers with clean install! Looks like a SLI driver issue!
> What power target and voltage were you using? and what clocks, core and memory?


200, 1.212v, 1202mhz, firestrike extreme.

Gonna go back to the evga bios and see if it still makes it all the way through.


----------



## Jpmboy

I assume everyone does a custom clean reinstall (check the box) of nvidia drivers. I do not install the 3D drivers or the geforce experience crap. So far, so good with the 928 asus-based bios. holds a higher clock for me in FS extreme and BF4 ([email protected] and [email protected] 120Hz). Ran clocks stepwise to +378/+755. Have to try a few more bench-stress tests in the next few days.

(this is the thing about lga2011 - bork the vga bios and no back-up on board - have to pull cards out of the WC loop. with my 3770K and 2700K just plug in and fix the vga bios - handy if you need it)

working on FSE over time:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 200, 1.212v, 1202mhz, firestrike extreme.
> 
> Gonna go back to the evga bios and see if it still makes it all the way through.


Before that run firestrike extreme again to see if crashes in the same place, with the same options!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Before that run firestrike extreme again to see if crashes in the same place, with the same options!


Crashed on the same section. :-/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Crashed on the same section. :-/


you did a clean driver reinstall?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Crashed on the same section. :-/


What is your memory clocks? try upping voltage a notch! or go a little lower on the memory clocks, the crash needed hard reset?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you did a clean driver reinstall?


Yes, clean drivers after every flash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What is your memory clocks? try upping voltage a notch! or go a little lower on the memory clocks, the crash needed hard reset?


+100 on memory. No hard reset was required.

Just ran Regular firestrike ok, but it crashes with 1202mhz on extreme.

CPU is a stock speeds. Btw.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what type of crash? What was the game or bench?


meh, the only issue's i'm having are issues as old as gpu's them selves. Getting older titles to actually utilize core overclock's. Currently in serious sam 3... but it LOOOVEEE'S the mem overclock's, pushing 750+ atm @ 1.212 w/ llc ON.

btw, i went back in and re-flashed w/ what would be option #3 in Ez3flash, since it's cross vendor & all.


----------



## charrr

i am having this hard lock up's at @ 1212mv - 1176mhz core / Stock memory

after some hours playing BF4 it usually give me a lock up that sometimes need hard reset, lowered core overclock to 1163mhz.
i am just kinda worried cuz i thougt this overclock was stable...

-temps under 75C
-HWbios
- 331.65 WHQL


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I assume everyone does a custom clean reinstall (check the box) of nvidia drivers. I do not install the 3D drivers or the geforce experience crap. So far, so good with the 928 asus-based bios. holds a higher clock for me in FS extreme and BF4 ([email protected] and [email protected] 120Hz). Ran clocks stepwise to +378/+755. Have to try a few more bench-stress tests in the next few days.
> 
> (this is the thing about lga2011 - bork the vga bios and no back-up on board - have to pull cards out of the WC loop. with my 3770K and 2700K just plug in and fix the vga bios - handy if you need it)
> 
> working on FSE over time:


You beat me by 400 points.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I'm going back to V1. I got the best results on that one from 3dmark and It does't become corrupt every time there's a hard reset crash.

Seems like V1 is for Air and V2 is for Water


----------



## charrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I'm going back to V1. I got the best results on that one from 3dmark and It does't become corrupt every time there's a hard reset crash.
> 
> Seems like V1 is for Air and V2 is for Water


What do you mean "become corrupt"?, i 've never had this issue here.

-using nvflash


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charrr*
> 
> i am having this hard lock up's at @ 1212mv - 1176mhz core / Stock memory
> 
> after some hours playing BF4 it usually give me a lock up that sometimes need hard reset, lowered core overclock to 1163mhz.
> i am just kinda worried cuz i thougt this overclock was stable...
> 
> -temps under 75C
> -HWbios
> - 331.65 WHQL


Every game's OC may have a different amount of voltage required for stability. During BF4 beta I required almost 1.25 to do 1202. & that was with 0%llc


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charrr*
> 
> What do you mean "become corrupt"?, i 've never had this issue here.
> 
> -using nvflash


After the crash and reboot if i boot a game or benchmark it only clocks 575mhz and does a weird number with the memory used.


----------



## Redshift 91

Hey anybody, is ~68 FPS ( ~2800 points) good for SC bios Titan 2 way SLI in vally Ultra 8xAA @1440p on air, r331.65?

More settings, core +77, mem +400, Tem Target 95c, power target 106%


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Hey anybody, is ~68 FPS ( ~2800 points) good for SC bios Titan 2 way SLI in vally Ultra 8xAA @1440p on air, r331.65?
> 
> More settings, core +77, mem +400, Tem Target 95c, power target 106%


This is the valley "top 30" go to the 1440P tab on the front page. Seem's it should be a bit higher.


----------



## Redshift 91

Thanks, Skupples, I'll rerun it with the 4x AA setting the specify and go from there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Thanks, Skupples, I'll rerun it with the 4x AA setting the specify and go from there.


Np! That should net you 10~20FPS. Though, the top 30 Valley rules are extreme HD preset, if you are looking for direct comparison. Just remember allot of those guy's are A) on water B) using NVCP tweaks.


----------



## Lukas026

new pics and finaly some time for benching !













any ideas what I can improve ?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well ive had a whale of a time tonight. crashes left and right . Driver problems . Keyboards , Mice and Webcams . A display going tits up and im out of Beer. Flashed a new bios (4502). Threw the webcam out to cure the Keyboard/mice/display issue. Reinstalled the nvidia driver like 20 times and reflashed the bios at least 10. Found out the 575mhz issue was solely down to a Afterburner problem with SLI.

Anyway just played Crysis 3 with a new 6 pack of beer and all seems ok. Im not benching and im not mucking about for a week! Let get gaming!

We should have a Titan Game night !


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well ive had a whale of a time tonight. crashes left and right . Driver problems . Keyboards , Mice and Webcams . A display going tits up and im out of Beer. Flashed a new bios (4502). Threw the webcam out to cure the Keyboard/mice/display issue. Reinstalled the nvidia driver like 20 times and reflashed the bios at least 10. Found out the 575mhz issue was solely down to a Afterburner problem with SLI.
> 
> Anyway just played Crysis 3 with a new 6 pack of beer and all seems ok. Im not benching and im not mucking about for a week! Let get gaming!
> 
> We should have a Titan Game night !


I'm going to be gaming all week. Got the week off for Call of Duty Ghosts. Gonna try benching some more with the Skyn3t v2 bios at 1.3v and see where that gets me.

I didn't notice any differences at 1.212v. Will report back with results.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well ive had a whale of a time tonight. crashes left and right . Driver problems . Keyboards , Mice and Webcams . A display going tits up and im out of Beer. Flashed a new bios (4502). Threw the webcam out to cure the Keyboard/mice/display issue. Reinstalled the nvidia driver like 20 times and reflashed the bios at least 10. Found out the 575mhz issue was solely down to a Afterburner problem with SLI.
> 
> Anyway just played Crysis 3 with a new 6 pack of beer and all seems ok. Im not benching and im not mucking about for a week! Let get gaming!
> 
> We should have a Titan Game night !


Good! problems solved!








Enjoy the gaming and the beer!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm going to be gaming all week. Got the week off for Call of Duty Ghosts. Gonna try benching some more with the Skyn3t v2 bios at 1.3v and see where that gets me.
> 
> I didn't notice any differences at 1.212v. Will report back with results.


Please do, keep me posted!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> new pics and finaly some time for benching !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas what I can improve ?


Another Titan!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> new pics and finaly some time for benching !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas what I can improve ?


I got to work on my cable management
but the Northbridge 8 pin doesnt reach unless directly across the board.,


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

First thing I'd do is paint those horrible Noctua's!


----------



## Evange

The rev2 vBios is awesome! Finally breached the 1.1GHz barrier for my runt Titan.


----------



## Redshift 91

My room was getting cold, so I fired up [email protected]


----------



## exyia

how are Titan owners handling BF4's fps dips in big (and random) multiplayer explosions?

the game runs smooth and fine until those moments of massive and multiple explosions (especially in tight areas) - can't stop the fps from tanking for a second. Had to turn "Effects" down to high and it's a bit more consistent, but I'm sad I'm not running at "ultra" anymnore


----------



## FarmerJo

hey guys just a few quick questions









1. if i flash the bios on my titan will i need to reapply the llc and overvolt mod?

2. are any of you playing bf4 on windows 7 multyplayer 1440p and getting mid 30s ultra?

thanks alot for all your help


----------



## Avonosac

I think I've read that BF4 is highly CPU (4core/thread) optimized and loves really fast ram, so if you're stuck at mid 30's and running 1600mhz, you might be able to get a boost by going to 2133mhz+.


----------



## abirli

coming for your Firestrike spot fellow Pennsylvanian Jpmboy









http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/firestrike14th_zpsd2ffe4cf.png.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> coming for your Firestrike spot fellow Pennsylvanian Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/firestrike14th_zpsd2ffe4cf.png.html


That's great! Keep pushing. Then move to FS extreme and over to 3Dmark 11 (performance).
I'm pushing this server mobo waaay beyond it's market profile!









That cpu at 4.4 is like dragging anchor









Pop the physics score and you got me beat:thumb:


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's great! Keep pushing. Then move to FS extreme and over to 3Dmark 11 (performance).
> I'm pushing this server mobo waaay beyond it's market profile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cpu at 4.4 is like dragging anchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop the physics score and you got me beat:thumb:


yeah man, i can get it to like 5.0, i just threw some clocks on AB and saw they were stable in Valley so i gave 3dmark a run. gonna run it again at 5 tonight:thumb:


----------



## SAN-NAS

Been gone for awhile but have another Titan I got on the cheap. Whats the latest bios(s) that everyone is using now? Tried going back many pages but its hard with this many posts. Looking for one that will downclock properly too at idle. I could edit mine but if there is one thats been tested and has some improvements, Im will to give it a go. thx!


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey guys just a few quick questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. if i flash the bios on my titan will i need to reapply the llc and overvolt mod?
> 
> 2. are any of you playing bf4 on windows 7 multyplayer 1440p and getting mid 30s ultra?
> 
> thanks alot for all your help


You will have to go in an add the [settings] part to the new profiles created for the "new" bioses.

The easiest way I found to do this was to delete all the profiles (minus the AFTERBURNER one) in the folder, open up AB and the close it again. It will have created two new profiles for the cards w/ new bioses. Now go in and add the [settings] part that worked for your cards and viola!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey guys just a few quick questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. if i flash the bios on my titan will i need to reapply the llc and overvolt mod?
> 
> 2. are any of you playing bf4 on windows 7 multyplayer 1440p and getting mid 30s ultra?
> 
> thanks alot for all your help


1.) I can't give you a definite answer on that. Some time's it will break your crack's, other time's it will not.

2.) BF4 is part of the forced migration to win8 so it never surprises me when I hear about terrible performance issues on win 7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> You will have to go in an add the [settings] part to the new profiles created for the "new" bioses.
> 
> The easiest way I found to do this was to delete all the profiles (minus the AFTERBURNER one) in the folder, open up AB and the close it again. It will have created two new profiles for the cards w/ new bioses. Now go in and add the [settings] part that worked for your cards and viola!


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Been gone for awhile but have another Titan I got on the cheap. Whats the latest bios(s) that everyone is using now? Tried going back many pages but its hard with this many posts. Looking for one that will downclock properly too at idle. I could edit mine but if there is one thats been tested and has some improvements, Im will to give it a go. thx!


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17828 this is Rev2 of the 928 bclock bios.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17829 this is Rev2 of the 1006 bclock bios.

Tool's for super easy flashing can be found in OccamRazor's sig.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 1.) I can't give you a definite answer on that. Some time's it will break your crack's, other time's it will not.
> 
> 2.) BF4 is part of the forced migration to win8 so it never surprises me when I hear about terrible performance issues on win 7.
> This.
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17828 this is Rev2 of the 928 bclock bios.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17829 this is Rev2 of the 1006 bclock bios.
> 
> Tool's for super easy flashing can be found in OccamRazor's sig.


Thanks man!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Been running the Skyn3t Rev2 Bios and, while I did get slightly better firestrike scores, my max stable clocks remained the same. Also noticed that the max power limit slider goes up to 290.

Very, stable BIOS so far, and is just as good as v1.

Some game benchmarks don't utilize 99% gpu. Batman Arkham City and Tomb Raider only use about 75% from both GPUs, Thats definitely driver related.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Been running the Skyn3t Rev2 Bios and, while I did get slightly better firestrike scores, my max stable clocks remained the same. Also noticed that the max power limit slider goes up to 290.
> 
> Very, stable BIOS so far, and is just as good as v1.
> 
> Some game benchmarks don't utilize 99% gpu. Batman Arkham City and Tomb Raider only use about 75% from both GPUs, Thats definitely driver related.


Nice, just to you know, like 3d said this new revision is power house I slapped 600w on they PT. On PX it should go to 200 by slide on AB It does go to 300 PL. Use math when you slide GPU can handle it but PSU sometimes shut's down







. If you have enough juice per rail you should be fine. Jmp know what I'm talk about. I had a couple shutdown in the last scene on fire strike. CPU and GPU was hungry when I pushed it to high lol. Zawarudo had the same thing shutdown also.

Good rails 60amp up to keep up the 1.3 above with height PT/PL.


----------



## needfrospeed

You wrote "On PX it should go to 200 by slide on AB It does go to 300 PL"

so is AB slider at 300 = 600 Watts.. and PX 200 =600 Watts I ask because when I set the PX to 200 and then open AB it also shows 200 also..

I was worried going above 170% in AB...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> You wrote "On PX it should go to 200 by slide on AB It does go to 300 PL"
> 
> so is AB slider at 300 = 600 Watts.. and PX 200 =600 Watts I ask because when I set the PX to 200 and then open AB it also shows 200 also..
> 
> I was worried going above 170% in AB...


You really shouldn't be using both programs @ the same time. Hell, allot of people even recommend to not have both installed @ the same time. Make sure you are 100% terminating the process of either or before opening either or.

Also, you can leave the power target on max, the card is only going to draw as much power as it needs. Setting it to 300 then running 1000mhz isn't going to automatically pull 600W.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm just come to say we going to have some Puzzle tonight for fun. I will come back to post the infor and where to find. let's shake OCN in a monday night.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm just come to say we going to have some Puzzle tonight for fun. I will come back to post the infor and where to find. let's shake OCN in a monday night.


What kind of puzzle?


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm just come to say we going to have some Puzzle tonight for fun. I will come back to post the infor and where to find. let's shake OCN in a monday night.


Sounds like fun, count me in!


----------



## skyn3t

*Here is the link for the Puzzle*. skyn3t monday night puzzle *You must connect all the pieces together take a screenshot and post it where you got the link*

*Remember it is just for fun.*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *Here is the link for the Puzzle*. skyn3t monday night puzzle *You must connect all the pieces together take a screenshot and post it where you got the link*
> 
> *Remember it is just for fun.*













Edit:

BTW!!! Just found out that Tigerdirect will be having a CES type event @ Marlin's Park this Thursday night! So, yeah, i'ma be all over that shiz.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


you got PM


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Now we can cheat


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Now we can cheat


you got pm


----------



## skyn3t

Puzzle in HD now









we going to have a lot fun in the Ti Thread.
*The New upcoming G110 GPU Nvidia GTX 780 Ti vBios by skyn3t Screenshot*


----------



## Phishy714

Alrighty!


----------



## charrr

Maybe it's not here and all but, someone getting hard resets/BSOD using 331.65WHQL ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty!


look the post above yours


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charrr*
> 
> Maybe it's not here and all but, someone getting hard resets/BSOD using 331.65WHQL ?


I'm not even on those driver's yet. I'm still back on 327 WHQL. I'm not playing BF4 & people have been complaining of silly issues with 331.xx branch with surround, so i'm back here chillin' in the past!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

In all honesty I haven't really been happy with any of the drivers for Titan since 314.xx...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I'm so glad to see these. I almost thought the new titan was knackered. However ive noticed the MSI AB doesnt help with the new drivers. first off 331.xx im not even touches because they just crash the cards at stock. 327 seems fine at stock but with MSI Ab on at all seems to crash again. Might just try 314 but Ive just switched my cards around on the mobo and replaced the sli bridge. (interestingly gave me 200 points extra on 3dmark)


----------



## CyBorg807

Edit: figured it out


----------



## skupples

hmm... Maybe it doesn't need the power you are trying to put through it to run the clock's it's @? IE: it's actually a ballin' ass gpu.

I would also try getting off of the stock bios. The "unstable clock speed" part is kind of strange. Are they two different make's? IE: One is a super clock, the other is vanilla? Or, one is asus, one is evga?


----------



## CyBorg807

Edit: Fixed


----------



## _REAPER_

I need to get out of AFG get home and do some overclocking.. on a side not I have a new toy


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Both are EVGA superclocked, I have been running them with no issues. Same overclocks this whole time, and it was always very stable. It's just been the last week or so and I haven't changed anything for a while. I tried rolling back drivers and reseating many components. I have even considered a system restore to a point about a month ago but I haven't changed anything at all in that time.
> 
> Edit: I also just tried swapping the power cables to my card and there was no change at all, Normally my bottom (older) card runs cooler than my top card but because of the erratic clock speed it's actually running hotter now. It almost seems like the issues is getting worse, it's a shame to since the newer card was always able to oc higher and had a better ASIC quality then my older card


It may be time for a system wipe, if that doesn't resolve the issue may be time for an RMA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I need to get out of AFG get home and do some overclocking.. on a side not I have a new toy


You are making me want to go down to the gun show this week, it's been many years since adding anything to the Safe.

Reminds me of that tippman A-5 paintball gun I had in highschool. It was modeled after mp5 after all.


----------



## CyBorg807

.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Having 0 issues with my older card so I don't think it's a system issue. and the newer card is still about 6 months old at this point so I am not sure if I can RMA it or not but I will try. Thanks for the input anyways.


It's going to be time consuming but try your system with the Titan giving you issues only. If the problems persist, even after a driver change it probably is in need of an RMA. I assume your temps are fine though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I need to get out of AFG get home and do some overclocking.. on a side not I have a new toy


Sometimes I wish I didn't live in the "No State"...

Nice toy


----------



## 2slick4u

I'm just wondering can a single titan power 2 or 3 2560x1440 monitors? or will I need 1 or 2 more titans?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

CAN a single Titan power 3-way 1440p monitors? Sure, but at crap settings. Two would do a much nicer job and three would allow you to run max settings I believe...


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> CAN a single Titan power 3-way 1440p monitors? Sure, but at crap settings. Two would do a much nicer job and three would allow you to run max settings I believe...


Thanks for the input! Even tho right now just a single 2560x1440 seem to be enough i may want to add more later down the road


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Guys, the R9 290 is sick! As great a value as the 290X is the 290 is in-freaking-credible! $399 for 4GB of 512 bit memory and basically the same 400+mm^2 GPU with 2500+ SP's?! I'm not sure how AMD have done it but they've done it alright! I'm almost certainly going to buy two of these to replace my aging 580 Lightning in my backup rig! Can't wait to do a proper comparison between the 290's and my Titans!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Guys, the R9 290 is sick! As great a value as the 290X is the 290 is in-freaking-credible! $399 for 4GB of 512 bit memory and basically the same 400+mm^2 GPU with 2500+ SP's?! I'm not sure how AMD have done it but they've done it alright! I'm almost certainly going to buy two of these to replace my aging 580 Lightning in my backup rig! Can't wait to do a proper comparison between the 290's and my Titans!


The revolution has begun.


----------



## milkychipz

I'm really amazed by Titan community. Everyone here is friendly and helpful, and we practically all have the exact same hardware (3930k + Titans LOL) so it's easy to help each other.

That being said, I wanted to ask if anyone had a solution for two problems I've been having. I googled religiously and couldn't find anything so what better place to ask than the place where everyone has identical hardware









a) When Windows shuts down, the monitors lose signal, windows shuts down but the computer continues to run, pump, fans, lighting and the RAM modules stay lit up. My friend suggested a defective PSU - apparently it's a sign when the PSU won't detect motherboard/windows shutdown signal.

b) Upon start up, Rampage IV Extreme BIOS tells me that "overclocking failed, press F1 to run startup." I go in to the BIOS, change nothing, reset and I'm back in with no side effects noticeable.

My RIG is in my SIG (awesome catchphrase wolf). It's a little out of date but I'll get to updating it now.

Here's a short list:
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400MHz
Rampage IV Extreme
3930k
2 Titan w/ Skyn3t V2 Bios, LLC disable and 1.3 AB hack
Corsair AX1200i
Watercooling Loop


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> I'm really amazed by Titan community. Everyone here is friendly and helpful, and we practically all have the exact same hardware (3930k + Titans LOL) so it's easy to help each other.
> 
> That being said, I wanted to ask if anyone had a solution for two problems I've been having. I googled religiously and couldn't find anything so what better place to ask than the place where everyone has identical hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a) When Windows shuts down, the monitors lose signal, windows shuts down but the computer continues to run, pump, fans, lighting and the RAM modules stay lit up. My friend suggested a defective PSU - apparently it's a sign when the PSU won't detect motherboard/windows shutdown signal.
> 
> b) Upon start up, Rampage IV Extreme BIOS tells me that "overclocking failed, press F1 to run startup." I go in to the BIOS, change nothing, reset and I'm back in with no side effects noticeable.
> 
> My RIG is in my SIG (awesome catchphrase wolf). It's a little out of date but I'll get to updating it now.
> 
> Here's a short list:
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400MHz
> Rampage IV Extreme
> 3930k
> 2 Titan w/ Skyn3t V2 Bios, LLC disable and 1.3 AB hack
> Corsair AX1200i
> Watercooling Loop


It is the PSU! Sorry but I've had that exact same issue your describing with a AX750 in the past. I even had the same issue as you regarding B. My x1250 would give me the same overclock failed when I would power up, and random shutdowns in windows while idling, till it finally died. Since you have the i version, can you tell what your 12v rail is at? Mine was showing 11.5v. But I would try and record a video of your problem and contact Corsair RMA about it.


----------



## milkychipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It is the PSU! Sorry but I've had that exact same issue your describing with a AX750 in the past. I even had the same issue as you regarding B. My x1250 would give me the same overclock failed when I would power up, and random shutdowns in windows while idling, till it finally died. Since you have the i version, can you tell what your 12v rail is at? Mine was showing 11.5v. But I would try and record a video of your problem and contact Corsair RMA about it.


Wow, really?

Anyway, darn I was really hoping it was a software issue. I'm not really that happy about taking things out and having downtime with the PC. I might take it back to PCCG rather than dealing with Corair, because I'll probably have to ship it to Taiwan.

How can I check what my 12v rail is at? This is something I didn't check when I built the computer, should I try to look at the back of the PSU and distribute the load from Titans across the rails or use the link software to change into a single rail?

Also, will it eventually die or is it just going to cause me trouble with turning it off or on... You said your x1250 finally died, are you referring to the AX750? What is the x1250? Thanks!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Isn't the AX750 a Seasonic design? there is a difference, the newer AX760i is Flextronics, and as for the x1250....

this is the Seasonic x1250
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151109

Its a Seasonic problem or something?


----------



## Redshift 91

it would be odd if the seasonic x1250s are a problem, they received one of the best johnny guru scores ever. It was based on that and some reviews that I picked one up for my system


----------



## Doug2507

What have you got RAM set to?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The revolution has begun.


Shall we.

About the shutdown. This is the unstable CPU OC.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Having 0 issues with my older card so I don't think it's a system issue. and the newer card is still about 6 months old at this point so I am not sure if I can RMA it or not but I will try. Thanks for the input anyways.


card should have 2-3 years factory warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Guys, the R9 290 is sick! As great a value as the 290X is the 290 is in-freaking-credible! $399 for 4GB of 512 bit memory and basically the same 400+mm^2 GPU with 2500+ SP's?! I'm not sure how AMD have done it but they've done it alright! I'm almost certainly going to buy two of these to replace my aging 580 Lightning in my backup rig! Can't wait to do a proper comparison between the 290's and my Titans!












we be the dino club. The thing i'm most interested about is Mantle since I already have a power house worth of GPU's. Will mantle actually do anything beneficial for people who like to sport 2-3 top of the line units... I think bf4 may be a terrible comparison because it seems to hate nvidia. Kind of sad that things are getting even more proprietary & separated as time goes on. If AMD can put out a decent 20nm chip i may have to be all over it. Star Citizen is even going to be adapting mantle on it's crygen3 based engine.


----------



## dyscreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> card should have 2-3 years factory warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we be the dino club. The thing i'm most interested about is Mantle since I already have a power house worth of GPU's. Will mantle actually do anything beneficial for people who like to sport 2-3 top of the line units... I think bf4 may be a terrible comparison because it seems to hate nvidia. Kind of sad that things are getting even more proprietary & separated as time goes on. If AMD can put out a decent 20nm chip i may have to be all over it. Star Citizen is even going to be adapting mantle on it's crygen3 based engine.


Star Citizen is really the deciding game for me in the end, but there's still plenty of time before final release. At least the dog fighting module is coming soon, can't wait for that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyscreet*
> 
> Star Citizen is really the deciding game for me in the end, but there's still plenty of time before final release. At least the dog fighting module is coming soon, can't wait for that.


it's already putting a hurt on my two titans just in the hangar module. Though, i would guess the game currently has piss poor optimization. Three titans should do well.


----------



## Ali3n77

Hi guys, i have 1 problem.
Error Video tdr 0x116...Random...
what is it?


----------



## dyscreet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's already putting a hurt on my two titans just in the hangar module. Though, i would guess the game currently has piss poor optimization. Three titans should do well.


Exactly, it has no optimization at all, at least it sure seems that way. Hopefully we get a better idea of performance during the dog fighting alpha. Is it still releasing next month?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I'm just wondering can a single titan power 2 or 3 2560x1440 monitors? or will I need 1 or 2 more titans?


I'm running 2x 1440p here. If you plan to run 3x, lower some AA.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> Hi guys, i have 1 problem.
> Error Video tdr 0x116...Random...
> what is it?


Low PCIe voltage, if you have the option to increase voltage in your MB bios up it a notch!
It happens for some reason when the voltage supplied through the PCIe slots are not enough, usually only with SLI!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 2slick4u

Hi, I'm just wondering for non-oc card my temps were idling at 52 degrees the whole night, I'm just wondering if that is normal?


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm running 2x 1440p here. If you plan to run 3x, lower some AA.


Must be sweet I will add couple more later down the road








Still getting use to the 1440p coming from 1200p.


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Low PCIe voltage, if you have the option to increase voltage in your MB bios up it a notch!
> It happens for some reason when the voltage supplied through the PCIe slots are not enough, usually only with SLI!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I can not raise the voltage of the pci-e in my MB ;(
I'm going with only 1 titan with softmod on valley can reach up to 1300MHz +500 mem on games but I have this error 0x116 tdr.
I think I need to buy new MB to increase tension pci-e, (
Thank you.
Or can I do something else?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> I can not raise the voltage of the pci-e in my MB ;(
> I'm going with only 1 titan with softmod on valley can reach up to 1300MHz +500 mem on games but I have this error 0x116 tdr.
> I think I need to buy new MB to increase tension pci-e, (
> Thank you.
> Or can I do something else?


What voltage are you running the 1300mhz? if its low can give you that error!, try to increase 0.010v to the voltage you are applying!








But before that lower the memory frequency from +500 to +400!
Report back!









And fill your SIG with your RIG! There is a link in my SIG!


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What voltage are you running the 1300mhz? if its low can give you that error!, try to increase 0.010v to the voltage you are applying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But before that lower the memory frequency from +500 to +400!
> Report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fill your SIG with your RIG! There is a link in my SIG!


Ok !!!








Voltage 1.25 to 1300MHz lucky card.
But in the game I want to go to 1241-1254 MHz and no more
I can not raise the voltage a notch in the PCI-E 'cause my MB pz68-vgen3 can not do it.
This error is' cause I have to raise the target power or what?
I was going to 1202mhz on +300 memories with soft mode MSI AB set with:
PT = 150%
= 1.24 volts
mem = 300
And I get about Battlefield 4 TDR error 0x116 bsod: (
If I have to turn up the power to 200 target?
I do not understand 'cause of these BSOD error 0x116 tdr
Never happened with BIOSmod 1.21
Other tips?
And sorry for my bad english i'm italian eheh


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> Ok !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage 1.25 to 1300MHz lucky card.
> But in the game I want to go to 1241-1254 MHz and no more
> I can not raise the voltage a notch in the PCI-E 'cause my MB pz68-vgen3 can not do it.
> This error is' cause I have to raise the target power or what?
> I was going to 1202mhz on +300 memories with soft mode MSI AB set with:
> PT = 150%
> = 1.24 volts
> mem = 300
> And I get about Battlefield 4 TDR error 0x116 bsod: (
> If I have to turn up the power to 200 target?
> I do not understand 'cause of these BSOD error 0x116 tdr
> Never happened with BIOSmod 1.21
> Other tips?
> And sorry for my bad english i'm italian eheh


Increase voltage in AB to 1,26v!


----------



## Groove2013

*skyn3t*, is there any reason why rev2 1006 vBIOS is showing 291 max PT in AB instead of 200?

I've already calculated 145,5 PT being 300 Watts TDP. But this is just a little irritating for our eyes.

Would it be possible to fix it somehow with a new vBIOS revision/version?

Thx


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> *skyn3t*, is there any reason why rev2 1006 vBIOS is showing 291 max PT in AB instead of 200?
> 
> I've already calculated 145,5 PT being 300 Watts TDP. But this is just a little irritating for our eyes.
> 
> Would it be possible to fix it somehow with a new vBIOS revision/version?
> 
> Thx


I believe it was stated that the max 300%(291) is somewhere around 600W.

that doesn't answer your question though...









TWO FLAMES!


----------



## Redshift 91

28 hour stress test complete. This little PCP&C 750w drove 2 titans @~1100MHz and a 4.2GHz 3570k. Even though I'm replacing this system, I'm really proud of the rig.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe it was stated that the max 300%(291) is somewhere around 600W.
> 
> that doesn't answer your question though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO FLAMES!


Congrats!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> TWO FLAMES!












Daaum, i missed clicking you the 100th! Well deserved, you've helped a lot of folks here.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> *skyn3t*, is there any reason why rev2 1006 vBIOS is showing 291 max PT in AB instead of 200?
> 
> I've already calculated 145,5 PT being 300 Watts TDP. But this is just a little irritating for our eyes.
> 
> Would it be possible to fix it somehow with a new vBIOS revision/version?
> 
> Thx


Congrats skupp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe it was stated that the max 300%(291) is somewhere around 600W.
> 
> that doesn't answer your question though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO FLAMES!


Dang again. Did I messed up on this too. I must have my head way way from what I'm doing. PT should be 200% and PL 300%.
I nedd to get my head straight and fix it. In the last two weeks I have missed some little details that drive me nuts when I see it.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Both my titans are now sold and ill be running a gtx 560ti until i can find a cheap gtx 780 or similar. Expecting a newborn in January and the price of diapers, crib, stroller, etc easily exceeds the cost 2 Titans.


MrTooShort's GTX Titan sale didn't go through so I guess I will be keeping it for a bit longer and remain in the Titan owner's club


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> MrTooShort's GTX Titan sale didn't go through so I guess I will be keeping it for a bit longer and remain in the Titan owner's club


Happy to have you here!!! Hope you have all the cash for other needs of course but happy to see the titan in your sig!

From that guys, I have left my ek blocks in their box as I watched the 290x, 780 ti and 290 stuff , unsure if I wanted to keep or sell these titans.

*Well keep or sell I wanna try out those waterblocks! see how much better they are from the universal ones I have!!!
Questions on that!!!

1. Should I put the TIM on each VRM and VRAM module before putting the thermal pad on?

2. Should I also put TIM on the side of the Thermal pad that touches the waterblock?

3. What is this talk in the instructions about putting it behind the PCB? do they mean on the BACK of the card?
4. Which TIM do you think I should use. I have Mx4, ceramique and whatever came with the ek blocks?








*

Once I get this done I will see what 1.35v gets me!

Then change cards or even get a 3rd titan we shall see









cheers!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Happy to have you here!!! Hope you have all the cash for other needs of course but happy to see the titan in your sig!
> 
> From that guys, I have left my ek blocks in their box as I watched the 290x, 780 ti and 290 stuff , unsure if I wanted to keep or sell these titans.
> 
> *Well keep or sell I wanna try out those waterblocks! see how much better they are from the universal ones I have!!!
> Questions on that!!!
> 
> 1. Should I put the TIM on each VRM and VRAM module before putting the thermal pad on?
> 
> 2. Should I also put TIM on the side of the Thermal pad that touches the waterblock?
> 
> 3. What is this talk in the instructions about putting it behind the PCB? do they mean on the BACK of the card?
> 4. Which TIM do you think I should use. I have Mx4, ceramique and whatever came with the ek blocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Once I get this done I will see what 1.35v gets me!
> 
> Then change cards or even get a 3rd titan we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


Yo dude whazz up!!!!









My take on this is:
Im going to get 2 Ti eventually but...
The difference will mainly be OC! Ti will OC better IMO than the Titans and those 192 cores will get HIGHER BENCHES! Gaming wise... meh! Keep the Titans!








The total expense moving form titans to 780Ti if you already have waterblocks its not worth the trouble IMO, unless you can sell the titans for a very good price AND/OR the waterblocks are compatible with the 780Ti!

Cheers

Ed

P.M. : Put a thin film of paste on both sides: memory modules, VRM´s and on the waterblock, it helps a bit on both the assembly and in thermal transfer, use whatever paste you like, temp wise form good to best is only a couple degrees difference IMO!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yo dude whazz up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My take on this is:
> Im going to get 2 Ti eventually but...
> The difference will mainly be OC! Ti will OC better IMO than the Titans and those 192 cores will get HIGHER BENCHES! Gaming wise... meh! Keep the Titans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The total expense moving form titans to 780Ti if you already have waterblocks its not worth the trouble IMO, unless you can sell the titans for a very good price AND/OR the waterblocks are compatible with the 780Ti!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.M. : Put a thin film of paste on both sides: memory modules, VRM´s and on the waterblock, it helps a bit on both the assembly and in thermal transfer, use whatever paste you like, temp wise form good to best is only a couple degrees difference IMO!


Thanks BRO!!!!

Yeah I recieved these blocks basically the Day these new cards were announced and they have been sitting in the box for the past 2 weeks LOL

I am tired of waiting I want the best but mostly to game on 3d surround so probably a 3rd titan it will be .... I am seeing the prices falling on ebay not good for me selling mine but good to buy another!!! hoping to find one for $600-650 with WB or $500-550 with no WB we shall see... you know us titan guys next week I could have ordered to TI's LOL!!!

I also ordered some Nexus 5's for my wife and I gonna see if we like them more than the Note 2's we have! New OS update 4.4, New cards for PC gosh I just and WE ALL just love these new new new things!

Actually thinking about it I will only go TI if there is a 6gb version cause I do go past 3gb in games in surround so a 3rd titan would help more there or 2/3 6gb TI's OHHH BABY if I could get 2 or 3 of those with 7000mhz ram stock which I OC to 8000mhz yum yum yum! No AMD for me as I really do like 3d!!! We shall see if the Oculus Rift changes thing (when it finally gets released)!

This thread and all you guys rock, I am so busy with stuff I often only have time to catch up to what I have missed but not get into the fun on here. Hope we all are on the GM 110 (or whatever it will be called) thread as well!!!!

Cheers to you Ed and also to everyone else!!!!

BTW BF4 can be maxed on my laptop at 1080 LOL and in surround at my desktop .... Rift would mean I need less GPU power







so when the rift comes out for 3d I may need 4k surround to have a NEED for 3 or 4 maxwell gpu's!!! WOOOHOOOO!

*Thanks for the suggestion on the TIM, BTW do you spread it on the GPU as well or use the star or x pattern? I* usually do the x pattern on CPU and GPU and then sort of smush the waterblock on it but with the full cover block I wont really have room to twist when putting the block on.


----------



## skupples

The only way to do tim is the bead method. It's been proven time & time again with pressing tests. Any other pattern tends to introduce air between the IHS & WB. Though, I use CLU, so you paint it on.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only way to do tim is the bead method. It's been proven time & time again with pressing tests. Any other pattern tends to introduce air between the IHS & WB. Though, I use CLU, so you paint it on.


I saw some pressure tests a while back that showed on a cpu install that the x method gave the best coverage/fewest air bubles ... I have also found with the larger chips that the dot method does not reach the edges easily . Though I personally have not seen any tests for gpu full cover block install.

With a cpu waterblock I can sort of twist the block a little to help but it is not ideal. Hmmm I might look at the CL or the GELID Solutions GC-Extreme which seem to use a spread out method.

Well I have a big big tube of MX4 and an even BIGGER tube of Ceramique but will look at others hehehe... not too worried about 1 or 2c difference on core more concerned with even heat transfer accross the whole die and of course the vrm and vram !!!

Thanks for the info!!! BTW what kind of temps are you getting on full OC and with what ambients (or rather what delta over ambients and water)?

I am at a 10c delta over water temps and another 3c over air temps, I will be adding a 3rd mxp3x to the loop maybe that will knock a few c off







!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Thanks BRO!!!!
> 
> Yeah I recieved these blocks basically the Day these new cards were announced and they have been sitting in the box for the past 2 weeks LOL
> 
> I am tired of waiting I want the best but mostly to game on 3d surround so probably a 3rd titan it will be .... I am seeing the prices falling on ebay not good for me selling mine but good to buy another!!! hoping to find one for $600-650 with WB or $500-550 with no WB we shall see... you know us titan guys next week I could have ordered to TI's LOL!!!
> 
> I also ordered some Nexus 5's for my wife and I gonna see if we like them more than the Note 2's we have! New OS update 4.4, New cards for PC gosh I just and WE ALL just love these new new new things!
> 
> Actually thinking about it I will only go TI if there is a 6gb version cause I do go past 3gb in games in surround so a 3rd titan would help more there or 2/3 6gb TI's OHHH BABY if I could get 2 or 3 of those with 7000mhz ram stock which I OC to 8000mhz yum yum yum! No AMD for me as I really do like 3d!!! We shall see if the Oculus Rift changes thing (when it finally gets released)!
> 
> This thread and all you guys rock, I am so busy with stuff I often only have time to catch up to what I have missed but not get into the fun on here. Hope we all are on the GM 110 (or whatever it will be called) thread as well!!!!
> 
> Cheers to you Ed and also to everyone else!!!!
> 
> BTW BF4 can be maxed on my laptop at 1080 LOL and in surround at my desktop .... Rift would mean I need less GPU power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so when the rift comes out for 3d I may need 4k surround to have a NEED for 3 or 4 maxwell gpu's!!! WOOOHOOOO!
> 
> *Thanks for the suggestion on the TIM, BTW do you spread it on the GPU as well or use the star or x pattern? I* usually do the x pattern on CPU and GPU and then sort of smush the waterblock on it but with the full cover block I wont really have room to twist when putting the block on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only way to do tim is the bead method. It's been proven time & time again with pressing tests. Any other pattern tends to introduce air between the IHS & WB. Though, I use CLU, so you paint it on.


Pretty much what Skupp said, or a bead or use CLU so you just paint on it!








Its my believe that this group will move on as soon as the nvidia GMxxx comes out, so we always be in touch, always together!








No BF4 joy for me as the game doesnt like my portrait surround!








And with borderless or window mode just crashes too! And before someone asks, yes i have the latest BF4 driver installed!








Even tweaked the .ini and .cfg to no avail...


----------



## skyn3t

Ok I got the bios fix for 200% and 300% i will be up in a minute , got restart.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ok I got the bios fix for 200% and 300% i will be up in a minute , got restart.


Ok Brother! say when so i can update my SIG!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Pretty much what Skupp said, or a bead or use CLU so you just paint on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my believe that this group will move on as soon as the nvidia GMxxx comes out, so we always be in touch, always together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No BF4 joy for me as the game doesnt like my portrait surround!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with borderless or window mode just crashes too! And before someone asks, yes i have the latest BF4 driver installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tweaked the .ini and .cfg to no avail...


What is this with portrait surround!!! OHHHY I played the beta in landscape surround with no issues. Are you just getting crashes? I will mess with landscape/portrait once I get the rig back together and see what is up... gosh that sucks!!! Do it like me and set up a projector and tv in other rooms with power house laptop or backup rig for just such an occation!!! BTW BF4 on a 135 inch screen is EPIC!!!!! I wish the 3d vision was working well!!!

Now I have to choose to do the campaign on the projector or surround first , sheesh tough choice ... so hard to make I have YET to play the BF3 campaign yet LOL

I hope you get some of the BF4 love soon! How about COD, getting that?


----------



## supermi

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/

I am not sure if you guys are referring to this test pea size and x seem to have similar amounts of air bubles but x has better coverage at least on that cpu


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> What is this with portrait surround!!! OHHHY I played the beta in landscape surround with no issues. Are you just getting crashes? I will mess with landscape/portrait once I get the rig back together and see what is up... gosh that sucks!!! Do it like me and set up a projector and tv in other rooms with power house laptop or backup rig for just such an occation!!! BTW BF4 on a 135 inch screen is EPIC!!!!! I wish the 3d vision was working well!!!
> 
> Now I have to choose to do the campaign on the projector or surround first , sheesh tough choice ... so hard to make I have YET to play the BF3 campaign yet LOL
> 
> I hope you get some of the BF4 love soon! How about COD, getting that?


All the 33GB uber resolution goodness (i hope) are waiting to be installed!








I just have to finish this mess of BF4, if i cant make it to work ill just wait until a fix comes up, otherwise if the need arises i´ll just try landscape to see if it works!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All the 33GB uber resolution goodness (i hope) are waiting to be installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to finish this mess of BF4, if i cant make it to work ill just wait until a fix comes up, otherwise if the need arises i´ll just try landscape to see if it works!


Get that downloaded and installed! Want to hear how you kikebit! So many gb of high resolution textures, makes me wanna buy it now!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Pretty much what Skupp said, or a bead or use CLU so you just paint on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its my believe that this group will move on as soon as the nvidia GMxxx comes out, so we always be in touch, always together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No BF4 joy for me as the game doesnt like my portrait surround!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with borderless or window mode just crashes too! And before someone asks, yes i have the latest BF4 driver installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tweaked the .ini and .cfg to no avail...


yeah.. I'm pretty much convinced that they are purposely sabotaging nvidia systems. Seems 1/10 have it running well, and 0/10 have it working well in surround. I'm guessing it will only get worse once mantle is enabled. Soon we are going to need two separate rigs to game, which is a *JOKE*

AMD has taken the throne of proprietary hell.


----------



## alancsalt

My old and ancient GTX 580 quads are having no BF4 surround problems. No crashes at all so far. My only problem is being a confused crap player..... Obviously a lot of newer systems are having trouble though.

I feel lucky, because when I first got GTA4 it kept crashing and textures were missing.. and those guys that posted "Well, I'm not having any problems!" were really irritating. Wasn't until my next upgrade that it would play nice...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/
> 
> I am not sure if you guys are referring to this test pea size and x seem to have similar amounts of air bubles but x has better coverage at least on that cpu


I do the X method, it's just been the most foolproof for me.


----------



## skyn3t

I had quoted my own post and also updated the post with the the power target fix for PX 200% & AB 300%. no other value was changed.

*W*hen you flash this new vBios for the first time, this message will pop up for you. that's nothing to worry about just follow the process.

*T*his is just exemple message: ID and Board ID is from my 780. during a new revision testing.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: D15U-50 (10DE,1004,3842,2784) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.0781)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2784).
> WARNING: Firmware image Board ID (E613) does not match adapter Board ID (E231).
> 
> Please press '*y*' to confirm override of PCI Subsystem ID's: *y*
> Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
> 
> *** WARNING: Overriding the Board ID can be very dangerous. ***
> Upgrading to an image with the wrong Board ID can render the video card
> unusable.
> Overriding the Board ID is only needed for extreme circumstances.
> A mismatched Board ID almost always means the wrong firmware image is being
> used for the specific video card.
> Are you sure you want to continue?
> Type "*YES*" to confirm (all caps):
> *YES*
> 
> Overrding Board ID mismatch
> Current - Version:80.10.3A.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:2784
> GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:80.80.21.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:0781
> GK110B Board - 20830021 (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press '*y*' to confirm (any other key to abort): *y*
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the up
> date process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Clearing original firmware image...
> .
> Storing updated firmware image...
> ...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Titan vBios revision 2 update. 11/01/13
> Titan vBios rev2
> 
> First time Based on Asus Bios
> revision 80.10.3E.00.01
> 
> Titan928-vBios-rev2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> It comes in two flavors speed & speedor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz & 1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 300W instead 350W with 200% slide unlocked to 600w "Yup The *King* Must have a good amount of it"
> Mn fan speed adjustable to 20% Max 100%
> 
> *O*ccamRazor *E*d had took it for a spin under stock 1.212v and above that voltage. so bios is solid, like I said before it may give some owner's a better performance but some won't see it. my hope is you guys can enjoy it once more and help to keep this community the best around. This year we did owned any forum out there. the same way you hit the 780's/Titan thread for bios they are hitting us to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for good support and helping others.
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> PS: *A*latar, will update the front page anytime for easy track the vBios instead go after pages and pages.
> 
> Thank you all.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> What is this with portrait surround!!! OHHHY I played the beta in landscape surround with no issues. Are you just getting crashes? I will mess with landscape/portrait once I get the rig back together and see what is up... gosh that sucks!!! Do it like me and set up a projector and tv in other rooms with power house laptop or backup rig for just such an occation!!! BTW BF4 on a 135 inch screen is EPIC!!!!! I wish the 3d vision was working well!!!
> 
> Now I have to choose to do the campaign on the projector or surround first , sheesh tough choice ... so hard to make I have YET to play the BF3 campaign yet LOL
> 
> I hope you get some of the BF4 love soon! How about COD, getting that?


Hahaha! Niice. I had a laptop connected to a projector for years, sitting on a chair with a small table for the mouse to play command and conquer on a 2,5 meters whide screen























With crysis 2 and my first build I discovered how high the lag was on that projector.
Now I have 3 27" screens and reading reviews to choose 120hz ones.... Haard choice.

Lightboost doesn't seem bad at all. Haha they already accuse me of cheating just cos I play a bit fast.

I can't stop to listen to the pixies.

Here is 3:30am. Gn guys


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys, updated my SIG with my Brother Skyn3t´s Titan vBios Rev2 with the power slider fix!
Thanks Little Brother!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## skupples

I lied, smiley face is the best TIM app method.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Hi, I'm just wondering for non-oc card my temps were idling at 52 degrees the whole night, I'm just wondering if that is normal?


Definitely not normal. What is your voltage reading in Afterburner or PrecisionX?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had quoted my own post and also updated the post with the the power target fix for PX 200% & AB 300%. no other value was changed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *W*hen you flash this new vBios for the first time, this message will pop up for you. that's nothing to worry about just follow the process.
> 
> *T*his is just exemple message: ID and Board ID is from my 780. during a new revision testing.


Awesome! Thanks for the regular updates!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I lied, smiley face is the best TIM app method.










I should try a couple lines for pattern next time, racing stripes might make it faster...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hahaha! Niice. I had a laptop connected to a projector for years, sitting on a chair with a small table for the mouse to play command and conquer on a 2,5 meters whide screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With crysis 2 and my first build I discovered how high the lag was on that projector.
> Now I have 3 27" screens and reading reviews to choose 120hz ones.... Haard choice.
> 
> Lightboost doesn't seem bad at all. Haha they already accuse me of cheating just cos I play a bit fast.
> 
> I can't stop to listen to the pixies.
> 
> Here is 3:30am. Gn guys


Hey bro, you did not have the right projector I have the BenQ w710 st. Short through 3dvision READY projector! ZERO lag compared to my surround 3d setup, just instant response as far as I can tell ... plays 3d great and 2d in 120hz!!! Smooth as can be!!!!

I used to have a second rig in the theater room just for that till my kitties decided it was better to use it as a place to pee







then I just used LONG cables to connect my main rig to it... then I just got an M18X and overclocked the heck out of it 2920x cpu and 780m gpu running 980mhz core and 6000mhz ram so a JUST under stock 680 desktop chip in there







so it make things easy and simple plus I can game anywhere if I want to as well as edit video etc.

So yeah I went both ways surround 3d and 3d projector and neither have lag, I have hear many people talk about lag on projectors but perhaps this 120hz 3d vision projector is different than non gaming projectors?

Yup lightboost is very cool, I like lightboost portrait for some fast paced mp and landscape 3d for single player games WOOO HOOOO!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should try a couple lines for pattern next time, racing stripes might make it faster...


no no no, tooth paste, finger prints & saliva. The only way.

I'm actually slightly worried about what my CLU has turned into over the past 6 months. I don't run extreme temps, so I should be in the clear, but I have heard some horror stories. Hopefully nothing Indigo Xtreme Clean can't resolve (dissolve)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm a spreader, always have been a spreader and always will. Don't care what anybody says!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm a spreader, always have been a spreader and always will. Don't care what anybody says!


I tried spreading with arctic silver once, did not work so well ... but warm up some Mx4 and it spreads well!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You wouldn't believe the grief I get on my Youtube channel about spreading, even though I specifically say several times that TIM installation is a very personal thing and that there are many different methods that people swear by...


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had quoted my own post and also updated the post with the the power target fix for PX 200% & AB 300%. no other value was changed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys, updated my SIG with my Brother Skyn3t´s Titan vBios Rev2 with the power slider fix!
> Thanks Little Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Thanks to *skyn3t* for his 300% max PT fix for AB .
I've already re-flashed to this fixed rev2 1006 vBIOS from *Ed's sig*.
But same problem as befor with 291% max PT in AB.
300% max PT in AB seems to not represent 600 Watts. Why? Take a look at my screenshot.

I've run several loops of FS with custom settings @ 1440P with everything more than maxed out.
So fare shown core clock, mem clock, voltage and temeprature seem to be shown correctly in AB.
But while benching I've managed to reach only 109% PT???

300% = 600 Watts
109% = ? Watts

109x600 = 65400
65400:300 = 218 Watts max consumption (109% PT in AB) during this test.

No such problem with skyn3t's first 1006 vBIOS version where 125% max PT = 439 Watts.
Because after several FS loops with first skyn3t's 1006 vBIOS version @ 1440P with very same more than maxed out settings I've reached fare more realistic 93% PT.

125% = 439 Watts
93% = ? Watts

93x439 = 40827
40827:125 = 326,616 Watts max consumption (93% PT in AB) during this test.
And in my eyes this seems to be fare more realistic 218 Watts using rev2 1006 vBIOS.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So are we all in agreement that whenever I run 3dmark at 1300mV LLC disabled (1325mV) and I get just a straight shut down and restart that the problem is my AX1200 is just not enough for my system at this OC? I really don't want to have to buy a 1500W PSU and have to do a full rebuild of my rig...


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So are we all in agreement that whenever I run 3dmark at 1300mV LLC disabled (1325mV) and I get just a straight shut down and restart that the problem is my AX1200 is just not enough for my system at this OC? I really don't want to have to buy a 1500W PSU and have to do a full rebuild of my rig...


What's the clock speed that you are trying to run at 1325mV?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

1280MHz in SLI. But weirdly I got the same shut down running a single card at 1315MHz too...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So are we all in agreement that whenever I run 3dmark at 1300mV LLC disabled (1325mV) and I get just a straight shut down and restart that the problem is my AX1200 is just not enough for my system at this OC? I really don't want to have to buy a 1500W PSU and have to do a full rebuild of my rig...


Add2PSU

btw, the results of our local protest was a *joke* Showed up to 10 kids in skinny jeans, on iphone's, drinking starbucks. didnt even get out of my car.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to *skyn3t* for his 300% max PT fix for AB .
> I've already re-flashed to this fixed rev2 1006 vBIOS from *Ed's sig*.
> But same problem as befor with 291% max PT in AB.
> 300% max PT in AB seems to not represent 600 Watts. Why? Take a look at my screenshot.
> 
> I've run several loops of FS with custom settings @ 1440P with everything more than maxed out.
> So fare shown core clock, mem clock, voltage and temeprature seem to be shown correctly in AB.
> But while benching I've managed to reach only 109% PT???
> 
> 300% = 600 Watts
> 109% = ? Watts
> 
> 109x600 = 65400
> 65400:300 = 218 Watts max consumption (109% PT in AB) during this test.
> 
> No such problem present in skyn3t's first 1006 vBIOS version where 125% max PT is representing 439 Watts.
> Because after several FS loops with skyn3t's first 1006 vBIOS version @ 1440P with very same more than maxed out settings I reach 93% PT max.
> 93% PT corresponds to 326,616 Watts.
> 
> 125% = 439 Watts
> 93% = ? Watts
> 
> 93x439 = 40827
> 40827:125 = 326,616 Watts max consumption (93% PT in AB) during this test.
> And in my eyes this seems far more realistic value than 218 Watts using rev2 1006 vBIOS.


ok forget about you calculator you are way off.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Never gonna happen Skup. I am very adamant about the aesthetics of my rig and I don't want to run some zombiefied system with multiple PSU's and whatnot. I'd rather just get an EVGA 1500W and be done with it. This is actually probably what I need to do anyway as my system really needs a tear down and rebuild. Have struggled with airflow through my 560mm rad due to having all of my cabling jammed up behind it (no place to put them in the TJ11) so getting a new PSU would be the incentive for me to fix that issue. Need cut-to-length sleeved cabling to minimize the amount of them down there so I can get air through that rad...


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 1280MHz in SLI. But weirdly I got the same shut down running a single card at 1315MHz too...


I would possibly run a single card but switch the pcie 6 pins from the 2nd card to the primary. See if there is something wrong with the actual cable or cable's connection in PSU at that kind of current pull.

What happens when you load both cards to a lower OC that together pull more power than the single card at full oc? Same thing? So say the 2 cards at 1220mhz and similar voltage?

Beyond that I would try each card seperatly at the 1315 OC , easy to do if you have a RIVE ... that can tell us if it is one of the cards.

Can you step down the OC on the 1315mghz card to the point it does not shut down?

Gotta run to the gym now while I am carbed up!!! I will check back when I get home!

Lets figure this one out guys!


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ok forget about you calculator you are way off.


Is there anyone who can proof my way to calculate to be the wrong one?
I don't think so. Because this is the only way to translate PT % to Watts.

Will (at least for now) roll back to your first 1006 MHz vBIOS with 125% PT = 439 Watts as it shows me at least realistic translation from PT % to Watts in AB.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Is there anyone who can proof my way to calculate to be the wrong one?
> I don't think so. Because this is the only way to translate PT % to Watts.
> 
> Will (at least for now) roll back to your first 1006 MHz vBIOS with 125% PT = 439 Watts as it shows me at least realistic translation from PT % to Watts in AB.


certainly not , either do I. like I said you are way off.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> certainly not , either do I. like I said you are way off.


Is there any particular reason why you went from
200% max PT = 600 Watts
to
300% max PT = 600 Watts
in MSI Afterburner?
Thus leading to wrong consumption estimations or makes it impossible to estimate consumption at all when translating PT % into Watts using MSI Afterburner paired to your rev2 vBIOS.

P.S. - no offence. Just trying to understand what and how.
Wouldn't like to overload/melt down my PSU as it's only a 620 Watts unit.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkychipz*
> 
> Wow, really?
> 
> Anyway, darn I was really hoping it was a software issue. I'm not really that happy about taking things out and having downtime with the PC. I might take it back to PCCG rather than dealing with Corair, because I'll probably have to ship it to Taiwan.
> 
> How can I check what my 12v rail is at? This is something I didn't check when I built the computer, should I try to look at the back of the PSU and distribute the load from Titans across the rails or use the link software to change into a single rail?
> 
> Also, will it eventually die or is it just going to cause me trouble with turning it off or on... You said your x1250 finally died, are you referring to the AX750? What is the x1250? Thanks!


Sorry for the late reply I've been feeling like poo haha.

I think since you have the i model, you can use the corsair link software to check the volt ratings on your rails. I'd stick with a single rail, but if you can arrange them to even the load I would give it a try, that's one thing I did with my Enermax unit. I at the time, had the Asus software suite for my Asus Extreme board, which may not be entirely accurate, it was just something I noted before the unit finally died on me one day. Shutdown during idle, PC wouldn't start after that. I'm still waiting for them to give me a RMA # lol.

The unit may eventually die, but it's hard to say. There may be a software issue and nothing wrong with the power supply at all. I was just as puzzled as you when I bought this brand new unit from Fry's and when you turn the pc off you'd hope it would shut down like the other 6 PSU's I've used in the past. Luckily it was really easy to return the unit to Fry's and I simply waited for Seasonic to RMA my X850 at the time.

The x1250 is from Seasonic, which isn't the same internals as yours. If I remember correctly yours is made by Flextronics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Isn't the AX750 a Seasonic design? there is a difference, the newer AX760i is Flextronics, and as for the x1250....
> 
> this is the Seasonic x1250
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151109
> 
> Its a Seasonic problem or something?


There she blows!

Not sure if there are any problems of sorts, the last 3 units of mine have died within a years time (2 X850s, 1 x1250), which correlated with what someone said on [H] regarding the X1050W deal. The units do there job though, it doesn't catch fire or take anything else with it so that's a plus!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> it would be odd if the seasonic x1250s are a problem, they received one of the best johnny guru scores ever. It was based on that and some reviews that I picked one up for my system


Mine had clicking noise for a while at around 900 watts and higher, when it clicked GPU usage and frames would drop noticeably. It wasn't the fan but something else, maybe a coil or something making noise? It is a good unit but after that died I went with the Enermax 1500W, my fanless Seasonic is still working so *knocks on wood lol* . Maybe I stressed it too hard previously with a 690 and GTX 580 running [email protected] pulling around 900W, and then using it in my Titan SLI rig with highly clocked 6 cores. Lasted around 7 months, but they are good units.

I would of bought the EVGA unit because the CS can't be beat, but all those reviews from [H] and JohnnyGuru made me consider either the Enermax 1500 or LEPA 1600 watt units. The cables are pitifully short though on the Enermax, my old Kingwin LZP-650 had longer cables >_____>.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Mine had clicking noise for a while at around 900 watts and higher, when it clicked GPU usage and frames would drop noticeably. It wasn't the fan but something else, maybe a coil or something making noise? It is a good unit but after that died I went with the Enermax 1500W, my fanless Seasonic is still working so *knocks on wood lol* . Maybe I stressed it too hard previously with a 690 and GTX 580 running [email protected] pulling around 900W, and then using it in my Titan SLI rig with highly clocked 6 cores. Lasted around 7 months, but they are good units.


Thanks for clearing that up. How high of a clock are we talking here? I hoping to do 4.6 on my 3930k with a couple titans, maybe 3 eventually. I will be using a kill a watt to figure out my power consumption (corrected for inefficiency) before I add a 3rd.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I lied, smiley face is the best TIM app method.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *So are we all in agreement that whenever I run 3dmark at 1300mV LLC disabled (1325mV) and I get just a straight shut down and restart that the problem is my AX1200 is just not enough for my system at this OC*? I really don't want to have to buy a 1500W PSU and have to do a full rebuild of my rig...


absolutely yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 1280MHz in SLI. But weirdly I got the same shut down running a single card at 1315MHz too...


uhhhh - you got something else going on. under the same conditions, add ing a second psu stopped my rig from shutting dowm. In faxt, i can shut down the outboard psu if it has less than 60Amps available on the rail holding one titan.

now, 1306 is good, but one of my cards just can't go higher.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So are we all in agreement that whenever I run 3dmark at 1300mV LLC disabled (1325mV) and I get just a straight shut down and restart that the problem is my AX1200 is just not enough for my system at this OC? I really don't want to have to buy a 1500W PSU and have to do a full rebuild of my rig...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> absolutely yes.
> uhhhh - you got something else going on. under the same conditions, add ing a second psu stopped my rig from shutting dowm. In faxt, i can shut down the outboard psu if it has less than 60Amps available on the rail holding one titan.
> 
> now, 1306 is good, but one of my cards just can't go higher.


I noticed while running 3dmark11 with skyn3t's v2 bios that the sweet spot was around 180% for power. if i hit anything higher than 180% the card would throttle and or computer would shutdown. I then lowered the core clocks until the power peaked at a value below 180% and those were my best possible runs. I highly doubt i was maxing the 1050W psu wattage capacity with a single card but it sure sounds like it is maxing out the rail capacity of 87.5amp. Maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So are we all in agreement that whenever I run 3dmark at 1300mV LLC disabled (1325mV) and I get just a straight shut down and restart that the problem is my AX1200 is just not enough for my system at this OC? I really don't want to have to buy a 1500W PSU and have to do a full rebuild of my rig...


Hmm, maybe titans are different but i've just changed from an AX860i to a AX1200i and haven't had any problems running my 780's roughly the same. I'm 1300mv LLC disabled with 1410mhz on the core (+273) and can't push any higher for throttling due to power. (away to flash with v3 extreme). That's all with a 4770k running at 5.1ghz so quite a bit of voltage on the CPU. Same with RAM, multiple HDD's, custom loop etc etc. I hope i don't need to change it again! (although i guess i could run the cpu off the 860 and when they come, the Ti's off the 1200?







)


----------



## Groove2013

Would it be safe (regarding temperature) to bum up memory clock to 7000 MHz on stock air and no backplate/ no heatsink?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. How high of a clock are we talking here? I hoping to do 4.6 on my 3930k with a couple titans, maybe 3 eventually. I will be using a kill a watt to figure out my power consumption (corrected for inefficiency) before I add a 3rd.


I'm just using dual PSU for a similar setup. 1300W EVGA G2 for titans, and a AX850 for everything else. Which should show up today & let me know if I have to buy extenders to fit the 900D.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm just using dual PSU for a similar setup. 1300W EVGA G2 for titans, and a AX850 for everything else. Which should show up today & let me know if I have to buy extenders to fit the 900D.


Choose a high quality extender brother. Those things can fry your hardware.... I think MrsTooShort had a recent problem with one of those frying the RIVE plug.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Choose a high quality extender brother. Those things can fry your hardware.... I think MrsTooShort had a recent problem with one of those frying the RIVE plug.


thank you for the concern I have been under the impression that add2PSU is the top of the line device for such an application


----------



## Mattgfx

This is interesting for a closed loop system..

http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtxtitanlcs.html


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> thank you for the concern I have been under the impression that add2PSU is the top of the line device for such an application


Ah ok, I was thinking you were after something like this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7561/cab-113/12_6_Pin_PCI-Express_Extension_Cable_CB-6M-6F.html

that's why I made the comment. Post pictures when the system is up and running on the 900.

Cheers


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattgfx*
> 
> This is interesting for a closed loop system..
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/product/ichillgtxtitanlcs.html


It's pretty much a Titan with an AC Accelero Hybrid. I installed one on my Titan last week. A total pain in the a$$ to install, but it works very well. Running at 1200/6600 with 55C under full load, not bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> thank you for the concern I have been under the impression that add2PSU is the top of the line device for such an application


Just fyi, i've been running the add2psu for a little over a month and it has performed very well. I do like the fact that it allows very flexible placement of the outboard psu. So far, so good.


----------



## supermi

Several titans on ebay ending soon with bits around $600, tempting but I am thinking $500 sounds closer to right with thre TI and amd cost/performance.

Might sit it out till I see a $500 is titan or $600 ish with wb , bit do want a 3rd now hmmmm









On dual psu, I have been running 2 corsair psu's for over a year, zero issues using the adapter cable. 1 psu runs the mb and a video card and the other my 2nd titan as well as pumps and fans.

With 4 way sli 680 classifieds I had 1 psu run mb and 2 cards and the other run 2 cards pumps and fans.

I am interested in the pcb solution though as I can add a 3rd psu if needed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Choose a high quality extender brother. Those things can fry your hardware.... I think MrsTooShort had a recent problem with one of those frying the RIVE plug.


now that i'm home and on my PC I see what you mean... The add2psu has nothing to do with that part of my statement.









Who makes high quality extensions? Was thinking about going the lazy route and getting pre-sleeved extensions.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> now that i'm home and on my PC I see what you mean... The add2psu has nothing to do with that part of my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes high quality extensions? Was thinking about going the lazy route and getting pre-sleeved extensions.


Long time ago (7 or 8 years) I got a nice one from supermicro. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Several titans on ebay ending soon with bits around $600, tempting but I am thinking $500 sounds closer to right with thre TI and amd cost/performance.
> 
> Might sit it out till I see a $500 is titan or $600 ish with wb , bit do want a 3rd now hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On dual psu, I have been running 2 corsair psu's for over a year, zero issues using the adapter cable. 1 psu runs the mb and a video card and the other my 2nd titan as well as pumps and fans.
> 
> With 4 way sli 680 classifieds I had 1 psu run mb and 2 cards and the other run 2 cards pumps and fans.
> 
> I am interested in the pcb solution though as I can add a 3rd psu if needed


Sounds tempting... good point, I may go SLI if the bids starting falling down to $500. Hopefully the Ti flexes its muscles.

You still see frame drops while in SLI? Does one card work equally the same?


----------



## Creator

Got myself a used Titan for $650. So now I can dedicate one to compute, use the other as a gaming card 24/7, and have SLI as an option when not number crunching. I've had a spare water block sitting around months for this.









SLI 780 Ti with gimped compute and 3GB VRAM wasn't an option unfortunately.


----------



## Jpmboy

290x waterblock and QDCs arrived today, gpu in 2 days... Just in time for the weekend!


----------



## Akula

What sort of wattage would i expect to pull from a single Titan? My power wattage meter shat itself earlier








Let's say under these conditions.

4770k - 4.8Ghz
GTX Titan - 1.300v + LLC ?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

600w


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> What sort of wattage would i expect to pull from a single Titan? My power wattage meter shat itself earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say under these conditions.
> 
> 4770k - 4.8Ghz
> GTX Titan - 1.300v + LLC ?


if the titan is 1300mhz or over at those voltages I would say 500w plus on the titan, not sure what that cpu pulls but voltage you need for that speed would also be a factor 1.25v vs 1.5v

Quote:


> 290x waterblock and QDCs arrived today, gpu in 2 days... Just in time for the weekend!


be fun to see your 290x results vs the titans







in games of course at MAX H2O overclocks









1 hour left $600 titan on ebay, I wants it but I wants it cheaper , prices are falling LOL


----------



## skupples

pre-780Ti fever.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> pre-780Ti fever.


Yeah which means it is a good time to buy, more selling and the buyers are unsure to get it or wait for the TI!!!

So 14 min left more like 10 min on the $600 auction and about 3 hours left on the $605 auction.... buy now or wait and hope prices fall more , tough tough . Wife wants me to wait of course LOL

I do have business expenses to consider, but I want a 3rd









edit:

unrealated but geeky our Nexus 5's shipped today, hope they get here by friday! Was gonna get a note 3 to replace my note 2 but want to see what pure vanilla android kit kat is like and what it is like to NOT have to wait FOREVER for an update









oh and I tore down my loop gonna clean out the cpu block and flush the rads then put the ek blocks on and put her back together!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Is there any particular reason why you went from
> 200% max PT = 600 Watts
> to
> 300% max PT = 600 Watts
> in MSI Afterburner?
> Thus leading to wrong consumption estimations or makes it impossible to estimate consumption at all when translating PT % into Watts using MSI Afterburner paired to your rev2 vBIOS.
> 
> P.S. - no offence. Just trying to understand what and how.
> Wouldn't like to overload/melt down my PSU as it's only a 620 Watts unit.


Hey Groove, even with a 620 you still can run the Titan +CPU . OC will be your issue with a small PSU.

The PT/PL, I unlock it for two reason one to keep a default power user low and give you more power with much more % on slide. Instead of have for exe:

300w + 9% = 327w by slide or
400w or 500w +9% slide.
With higher default PT/PL on any small task that pushes the GPU a bit more it may delivery a bit more power unnecessary.

By unlock the PT/PL by 200% it does give you the advantage it term how much juice I can add and keep the GPU at default take to delivery a small amount t of power.

The reason I said you was way off because you was using the math on the startup poi t of 109%.

Here is the formula for Ya round numbers makes it easy but a marking of 7 to 13% of from bios to bios.

Minimum 150w
Default 300w
Max 600w

PX read the % different from AB

780/Titan idle between 10w to 15w.


----------



## szeged

grabbing some 780tis tonight at 12:00 if newegg actually gets them, unlike the 290x "release" lol, keeping titans though


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Yeah which means it is a good time to buy, more selling and the buyers are unsure to get it or wait for the TI!!!
> 
> So 14 min left more like 10 min on the $600 auction and about 3 hours left on the $605 auction.... buy now or wait and hope prices fall more , tough tough . Wife wants me to wait of course LOL
> 
> I do have business expenses to consider, but I want a 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> unrealated but geeky our Nexus 5's shipped today, hope they get here by friday! Was gonna get a note 3 to replace my note 2 but want to see what pure vanilla android kit kat is like and what it is like to NOT have to wait FOREVER for an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I tore down my loop gonna clean out the cpu block and flush the rads then put the ek blocks on and put her back together!


\

Not waiting for update's is nice. I have been extremely spoiled by my Vanilla OG nexus. Being 2 or 3 OS' ahead of my brother's brand new S4


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> \
> 
> Not waiting for update's is nice. I have been extremely spoiled by my Vanilla OG nexus. Being 2 or 3 OS' ahead of my brother's brand new S4


I have been in your brothers position with the original Galaxy vibrant (tmobile), then the S3 and then the Note2, GOSH note 2 is on like 4.1.2 and 4.3 "should" arrive this year and 4.4 maybe next summer, that is from Samsungs end carriers add even MORE time to that!!!

To be right on 4.4 WOW and it should match very well with my Nexus 10!!! Which I LOVE!

I resisted the auction guys, it sold for $609, about the cheapest I have seen yet! WOW... with ebay and paypal fees they are looking at $530-550 in pocket ... I might get me a $500 titan before too long ...

any body want to sell one let me know ... amazon, paypal or google wallet are ready !!!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> grabbing some 780tis tonight at 12:00 if newegg actually gets them, unlike the 290x "release" lol, keeping titans though


I HOPE you get it in hand by friday, BE A FUN FUN WEEKEND FOR YA!!!

TITAN vs 290x vs TI SHOOTOUT!!!!

BTW have you pushed your 290x to their max yet? how do they fair against the titans at high res in games?
When they drop the 6gb TI (if) I will be mighty tempted!!! For benching these 780 TI 3gb or rather the custom pcb's I hope we will see are gonna be TOP DAWG TI classified vs 290x lightning or asus TOTL card WOW!!! But for my surround gaming I do want more than 3gb of memory!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> grabbing some 780tis tonight at 12:00 if newegg actually gets them, unlike the 290x "release" lol, keeping titans though


Looks like I'm going going to fail in the launch day. Can you delivery one at my house







. today i twisted my knee and now I'm heading to the Hospital what a crap just happen. Dang I cannot believe. I hope I can walk at least tomorrow and Friday cuz I really need to take care some business.


----------



## Akadaka

This sounds very similar to the 780 v Titan accept price is closer AMD are being very competitive with their prices!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I HOPE you get it in hand by friday, BE A FUN FUN WEEKEND FOR YA!!!
> 
> TITAN vs 290x vs TI SHOOTOUT!!!!
> 
> BTW have you pushed your 290x to their max yet? how do they fair against the titans at high res in games?
> When they drop the 6gb TI (if) I will be mighty tempted!!! For benching these 780 TI 3gb or rather the custom pcb's I hope we will see are gonna be TOP DAWG TI classified vs 290x lightning or asus TOTL card WOW!!! But for my surround gaming I do want more than 3gb of memory!


havent even had time to take my 290x's out of the box yet lol, surprised they didnt catch the newegg box on fire









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Looks like I'm going going to fail in the launch day. Can you delivery on at my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . today i twisted my knee and now I'm heading to the Hospital what a crap just happen. Dang I cannot believe. I hope I can walk at least tomorrow and Friday Cruz I really need to take care some business.


you can hop your way to the store, overclock.net depends on you!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> havent even had time to take my 290x's out of the box yet lol, surprised they didnt catch the newegg box on fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can hop your way to the store, overclock.net depends on you!


So the 290x is where they have been storing the power from the solar cycle maximum!!! you got 2 little stars in a cardboard box!!! Better break out the magnetic containment fields!!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, 780ti 3GB isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, 780ti 3GB isn't going to cut it.


Will post what i find with the 290x and the EK waterblock. The driver set switch concerns me some.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I resisted the auction guys, it sold for $609, about the cheapest I have seen yet! WOW... with ebay and paypal fees they are looking at $530-550 in pocket ... I might get me a $500 titan before too long ...


There are a lot of scam low feedback postings on Ebay that involve Titans, so be careful. The ones that are selling from trusted sellers are still going up to $750-$800. However, due to Ebay fees, you should be able to find second hand Titans for at least $100 less. If Titans drop to $500 soon, I might even get a third and just go 3-way myself. But then I would need to move to X79 and get myself a much higher wattage PSU, and possibly a loop upgrade as well. At that point it would probably end up costing more than it's worth.

20nm Maxwell is the next stop!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Looks like I'm going going to fail in the launch day. Can you delivery on at my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . today i twisted my knee and now I'm heading to the Hospital what a crap just happen. Dang I cannot believe. I hope I can walk at least tomorrow and Friday Cruz I really need to take care some business.


Holy crap what happened??


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Looks like I'm going going to fail in the launch day. Can you delivery on at my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . today i twisted my knee and now I'm heading to the Hospital what a crap just happen. Dang I cannot believe. I hope I can walk at least tomorrow and Friday Cruz I really need to take care some business.


Good luck man, damaged knee is teh suck, hopefully not too bad & recovery is quick!


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi guys, been playing some games, Titan SLI/TRI monitor 3240x1920

BF4 in W7 is a no go! test more tomorrow with W8.1
COD:GHOSTS is a wonderful surprise, everything to the max and fluid [email protected]!
But check this:



OVER 5GB mem USAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Looks like I'm going going to fail in the launch day. Can you delivery one at my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . today i twisted my knee and now I'm heading to the Hospital what a crap just happen. Dang I cannot believe. I hope I can walk at least tomorrow and Friday cuz I really need to take care some business.


"scope & drain... back on the field next week son"

Sure am glad those days are over for me! good luck bud, and do not ignore the PT regime the orthoped suggests, makes a major difference down the road.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Holy crap what happened??


I was looking a gorgeous women close to my work and I turn so fast to keep looking and dang , bad knee twisted.
I'm just joking.

I got bad knee since I was teen playing Soccer and j BMX. I had broken my knee in the past right after the start line in a competition i was hungry to win that cup and I missed the land in a table I was about 16" feet fly hi straight to the floor. I woke at hospital.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Good luck man, damaged knee is teh suck, hopefully not too bad & recovery is quick!


Thank you man, let's see what the Doc going to say about it.


----------



## szeged

good thing sky doesnt mod bios with his knees or we would be screwed :x


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Going to the ER is a waste of time for something like that to be honest. All you'll get is a Lorcet and a referral to an ortho. You'll likely have to have an MRI scheduled if they suspect a ligament tear (probable for a twisting injury) and don't even bother letting them do xrays as they will be useless unless you actually suffered some sort of blow to the knee....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good thing sky doesnt mod bios with his knees or we would be screwed :x


It won't stop me. I ca even do it from my phone lol. I got love android








jk


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. How high of a clock are we talking here? I hoping to do 4.6 on my 3930k with a couple titans, maybe 3 eventually. I will be using a kill a watt to figure out my power consumption (corrected for inefficiency) before I add a 3rd.


I was pushing my 6 core to around 4.8 and higher with 1.44v on it. The Titans ran at 1.212v, 1.1 GHz with 6500 MHz on the memory. Gaming with 3 cards and the 6 core was around 1100 watts or so in Shogun 2 Total War, running any benchmark and my Kill-A-Watt was showing almost 1250W+. My memory is pretty bad so the number may be more or less. I have my system down so I can't give you any figures currently.

If you plan on 3 Titans with custom bios's (mine are skynet), and a 6 core shooting for 4.6 or higher, you're going to need something bigger then 1200 Watts. If you stick with 2 Titan's I'll say you're fine. The LEPA 1600W is a good unit from what I've read, slightly cheaper version of my Enermax but almost the same.

Hope you feel better soon Sky! I'd make a Skyrim reference but I bet someone beat me to it already in here.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Is it just me or is OCN dead tonight? Nobody's talking in any of my subbed threads! B-O-R-I-N-G!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is it just me or is OCN dead tonight? Nobody's talking in any of my subbed threads! B-O-R-I-N-G!


everyone is F5 now


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I was looking a gorgeous women close to my work and I turn so fast to keep looking and dang , bad knee twisted.
> I'm just joking.
> 
> I got bad knee since I was teen playing Soccer and j BMX. I had broken my knee in the past right after the start line in a competition i was hungry to win that cup and I missed the land in a table I was about 16" feet fly hi straight to the floor. I woke at hospital.
> Thank you man, let's see what the Doc going to say about it.


BMX about 30 years ago was where I did my knee in too, bad landing after a midair collision. Not quite out of the gate but didn't make it to the first turn.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi guys, been playing some games, Titan SLI/TRI monitor 3240x1920
> 
> BF4 in W7 is a no go! test more tomorrow with W8.1
> COD:GHOSTS is a wonderful surprise, everything to the max and fluid [email protected]!
> But check this:
> 
> 
> 
> OVER 5GB mem USAGE!!!!!!!


Try 8.1 , bf4 does not seem to like 7 lol

5gb! 120hz smooth! What fps are you getting ? Maxed settings?

Is it the same old cod with higher rea textures or is it a great looking game?

5gb! What!
Some one try rhat game at that rea with a 780 sli or 290x sli. please!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is it just me or is OCN dead tonight? Nobody's talking in any of my subbed threads! B-O-R-I-N-G!


well I've been on CoD Ghosts!


----------



## skupples

384 bit

7000 Effective = 336GB/s
8000 Effective = 384GB/s

512 bit

5000 Effective = 320GB/s
6000 Effective = 384GB/s
6600 Effective = 422GB/s
7000 Effective = 448GB/s

I don't think we have seen many 7000 clocked 290x's and this is why the poster broke it up between 6k and 7k.

thx to skynet's new bios I can do 7k easy, & for some reason volt's actually help with my memory clocking now, when they use to do diddly squat... So, I bet I could push close to 8k now.

WTB waterblock for the back of my gpu's!!!!!!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 384 bit
> 
> 7000 Effective = 336GB/s
> 8000 Effective = 384GB/s
> 
> 512 bit
> 
> 5000 Effective = 320GB/s
> 6000 Effective = 384GB/s
> 6600 Effective = 422GB/s
> 7000 Effective = 448GB/s
> 
> I don't think we have seen many 7000 clocked 290x's and this is why the poster broke it up between 6k and 7k.
> 
> thx to skynet's new bios I can do 7k easy, & for some reason volt's actually help with my memory clocking now, when they use to do diddly squat... So, I bet I could push close to 8k now.
> 
> *WTB waterblock for the back of my gpu's!!!!!!*


How hot do those backside ram chips get? There must be some kind of mitigating control to keep them from becoming loaded too much, since they're passive


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> How hot do those backside ram chips get? There must be some kind of mitigating control to keep them from becoming loaded too much, since their passive


They get warmish, but not enough to warrant heatsinks.

Won't help your memory OC at all imo.


----------



## skupples

I plan to have a perfectly positioned fan to air out the backplates on the rebuild. Mem OC seems to be more about the quality of your IMC then anything else. (with in reason) Currently my back plates do get pretty damned hot, i'll hit them with the IR laser tomorrow & see how hot they get when pushing 7k. Which has become much more stable since switching to skyn3t's modded asus bios.

I'm not even sure if I would have the space for micro-sinks in tri-sli.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I plan to have a perfectly positioned fan to air out the backplates on the rebuild. Mem OC seems to be more about the quality of your IMC then anything else. (with in reason) Currently my back plates do get pretty damned hot, i'll hit them with the IR laser tomorrow & see how hot they get when pushing 7k. Which has become much more stable since switching to skyn3t's modded asus bios.
> 
> I'm not even sure if I would have the space for micro-sinks in tri-sli.


IR blaster? back in my day, we had a tool called your finger


----------



## mialeycyrula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstar*
> 
> Got 2 ASUS TITANS on Pre - order.
> 
> Almost went with the EVGA's that were up for sale, but in the few minutes it took to decide I missed it LOL
> 
> I have been usin EVGA for all my recent cards and done some RMA's easy good to work with for sure!!! As for ASUS well like anyplace if you get a nice person on the line/email it can be a good experience. ASUS gave me a great experience with some defective monitors I had!!! I mean GREAT!!!
> 
> So some part of me misses that EVGA warranty that we all love. But I have love for ASUS as well.
> Now that being said, WHERE ARE YOU MY TITANS HAHAHA


Congrats supermi! Looks like we'll no longer be chatting in the Lightning Owner's Thread, but in the Titan Owner's one thumb.gif
I have 2 Asus coming as well, one way or the other. I was bored so I asked Newegg through chat about my order. She confirmed what Stay Puft said, that they'll be shipping the 28th. Was hoping to get a better answer, but now I'm just glad I didn't get a worse one smile.gif March 1st shall be quite a day.


----------



## Evange

Has anyone got the official specs on 780Ti? Seems like it is a fully unlocked GK110 with 3GB of ram. What does this mean for Titan?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Has anyone got the official specs on 780Ti? Seems like it is a fully unlocked GK110 with 3GB of ram. What does this mean for Titan?


Means titan is no longer top dog. If a 6tb ti comes out then titan is eol.


----------



## Evange

Man... Nvidia is really screwing Titan buyers royally in the arse this time!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Try 8.1 , bf4 does not seem to like 7 lol
> 
> 5gb! 120hz smooth! What fps are you getting ? Maxed settings?
> 
> Is it the same old cod with higher rea textures or is it a great looking game?
> 
> 5gb! What!
> Some one try rhat game at that rea with a 780 sli or 290x sli. please!


Yap! will have to go 8.1 in the next few days!








Everything maxed out in control panel!








It looks great for me in my tri monitor portrait mode!








Cant really tell the fps because as its a x64 executable, AB monitor does not show any OSD...
And im not having MEMORY LEAK in the game or i would be having random freezes, stuttering, FPS drop and other performance related issues!
What im having is silky smooth gameplay!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Means titan is no longer top dog. If a 6tb ti comes out then titan is eol.


Dont think so as Titans will continue to have higher DP performance, these cards are excellent to crunch numbers in DP, the 780Ti is crippled in DP like its predecessor! Next best card costs $3000!
It´s the way nvidia sees it really!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! will have to go 8.1 in the next few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything maxed out in control panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great for me in my tri monitor portrait mode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant really tell the fps because as its a x64 executable, AB monitor does not show any OSD...
> And im not having MEMORY LEAK in the game or i would be having random freezes, stuttering, FPS drop and other performance related issues!
> What im having is silky smooth gameplay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


You can monitor fps directly in BF4. In game just open the console with *'* then type: *PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> You can monitor fps directly in BF4. In game just open the console with *'* then type: *PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1*


Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> You can monitor fps directly in BF4. In game just open the console with *'* then type: *PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> IR blaster? back in my day, we had a tool called your finger


That's where I got the kinda hot measurement from!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Has anyone got the official specs on 780Ti? Seems like it is a fully unlocked GK110 with 3GB of ram. What does this mean for Titan?


means it will be 2% faster on ref models.

of course, as per usual. any release from nvidia automatically means titan owners are getting hosed.









cough, came out a yea ago, cough.

The 6gb model is likely not going to happen for awhile, or @ all. Though, it will likely eol titan which is how things go. You pay for early adoption! No remorse here.

zomg guys, it has 192 more cores, it might be slightly faster than a titan for slightly less!!! Get out the fire hose!









The 6GB model will likely not be cheep... If the 3gb hits @ 699$ MSPR, then the 6gb model will likely be well over 800$.

hrrmm... Today must of simply been an NDA drop, I don't see any of them for sale in the common places.


----------



## _REAPER_

I will be more than happy with my Titans for atleast another year or so.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

It says place order at EVGA


----------



## WALSRU

Willing to trade a Titan for 780ti. Unless someone can give me a good use for DP (that benefits me directly).

Oh well, I should have seen it coming.


----------



## Avonosac

I'm considering it as well, though even if I don't get it I am still perfectly happy with my titans performance.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Willing to trade a Titan for 780ti. Unless someone can give me a good use for DP (that benefits me directly).
> 
> Oh well, I should have seen it coming.


Sounds like ti will also have DP.

Such is life. Though I really think the 6gb model will not be cheep 800-850 maybe more. If one even comes out. No confirmation from NV.. Though that rarely means anything.

Back to work.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like ti will also have DP.


Bleh. Well at least my second Titan cost me less than a 3GB Ti otherwise would have. I could have gone SLI 780s, or SLI Titans. Either would have cost me about the same in the end considering resale value of the Titans. It may have been even more expensive to go 780 Ti if EK-FC Titan water blocks aren't compatible with the 780 Ti. And I can still run calculations twice as large on the Titans thanks to the VRAM.

290X also still seems like the winner at 4K resolution. But none of our cards are capable of 4K yet. When you need two of them just to run 40fps at that resolution, forget it. Hopefully GM110 will be what GK110 was to GF110 (100% better in many cases).

We had a good run, and our cards are still awesome.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like ti will also have DP.
> 
> Such is life. Though I really think the 6gb model will not be cheep 800-850 maybe more. If one even comes out. No confirmation from NV.. Though that rarely means anything.
> 
> Back to work.


It does not have DP. 1/3 DP performance of Titan. The rumored / released spec sheets were incorrect as far as the DP performance was concerned.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Well, now that the 780ti's been reviewed, I'm not THAT impressed by its increase over Titan. Hell, the Titan is still on top in some games...

It seems my worry about the TItan getting whooped was unjustified! Gonna be sticking with Titan for another year at least.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like ti will also have DP.
> 
> Such is life. Though I really think the 6gb model will not be cheep 800-850 maybe more. If one even comes out. No confirmation from NV.. Though that rarely means anything.
> 
> Back to work.


If they even do release a 6GB model, $800 seems like a good mark to charge. Still cheaper then a new Titan but I don't see them adding DP performance to a 780, the 7 GHz memory is nice though, wish my Titan's could do that >_>.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> It does not have DP. 1/3 DP performance of Titan. The rumored / released spec sheets were incorrect as far as the DP performance was concerned.




You are correct. Only advantage I see is just the same memory as the 770, while minutely being better then Titan/780 with more texture units/CUDA cores. Looking at the graph from Ana, I'm surprised they wrote stream processors instead of CUDA cores.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Well, now that the 780ti's been reviewed, I'm not THAT impressed by its increase over Titan. Hell, the Titan is still on top in some games...
> 
> It seems my worry about the TItan getting whooped was unjustified! Gonna be sticking with Titan for another year at least.


Titan is definitely still a beast of a card, but when you put a block on the 780ti classified, with memory pushing 2000mhz and core clocks around 1200, you're going to see that card is much more capable than a Titan.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Titan is definitely still a beast of a card, but when you put a block on the 780ti classified, with memory pushing 2000mhz and core clocks around 1200, you're going to see that card is much more capable than a Titan.


For sure. But at that point you'll be paying near Titan prices some 9 months after the release of Titan. And if EVGA releases a 6GB Classy, then you will be paying Titan prices.

Max overclocks on average, I'm expecting 10-15% better than Titan. That's assuming 1250/7500 clocks on the Ti, compared to say 1150/6500 on a Titan. I think that's being a little bit conservative, but raising either the Ti or Titan won't change the difference much. It will definitely separate itself from Titan, but it's not going to blow it away.

There's not much reason even for Titan owners who do not need the DP performance to switch. But if you're running a single monitor and can do it breaking even, then go for it. It would be a free 10-15% performance increase at the cost of an extra 3GB of VRAM that you'll probably never need.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Well, now that the 780ti's been reviewed, I'm not THAT impressed by its increase over Titan. Hell, the Titan is still on top in some games...
> 
> It seems my worry about the TItan getting whooped was unjustified! Gonna be sticking with Titan for another year at least.


what did you expect, an extra 192 cores to the sum of 2,688 cores is only a 6% increase clock for clock. The 780 Ti's performance comes more from higher stock clocks than anything else.


----------



## Creator

Anyone here use CLU on their Titans? I have some and want to when I take down the loop, but I'm a little bit concerned about what's around the chip die itself.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hrm seemed to have finally found the problem which was AB but its the overclocking the SLI setup doesn't like

Anyone not able to overclock over 1100mhz and 3300mhz mem with a SLI setup.
The latest card i added has been asic quality then the older one which overclocked nicely so dont see what the problem is.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hrm seemed to have finally found the problem which was AB but its the overclocking the SLI setup doesn't like
> 
> Anyone not able to overclock over 1100mhz and 3300mhz mem with a SLI setup.
> The latest card i added has been asic quality then the older one which overclocked nicely so dont see what the problem is.


Try overclock each GPU individually you must disable sink in other to give the good GPU a high OC and see how the weaker GPU follow the good one.


----------



## Avonosac

ASIC quality doesn't guarantee any overclock-ability.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Anyone here use CLU on their Titans? I have some and want to when I take down the loop, but I'm a little bit concerned about what's around the chip die itself.


I use CLU on my titan blocks. Painted it on, temps are great. The secret with CLU is the thinner the better. I literally used the leakage from the cap to cover one of my dies.

BTW, I can do 7k mem easy on my titans, so hopefully the hynix modules can do 8k easy.


----------



## booya

What's going on with the latest drivers







First of all I have a problem (nv surround) with ddc-control of my monitors, but more of it - Media Player Classic just freeze when I want to use any normal render mode (I need shaders). On 320.x all worked fine but now... Thats just amazing and I don't think that nVidia cares


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> What's going on with the latest drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I have a problem (nv surround) with ddc-control of my monitors, but more of it - Media Player Classic just freeze when I want to use any normal render mode (I need shaders). On 320.x all worked fine but now... Thats just amazing and I don't think that nVidia cares


Idk what the hell is going on with the new drivers, but you are not the only person to complain. Their forums are litup with issues from the fringes of the community.

soo, i'm going to this tigerdirect CES tonight, anyone want pictures of anything specific?

I'm hoping for a G-sync booth, and a line NOT a mile long for Oculus rift. /fanboy


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Idk what the hell is going on with the new drivers, but you are not the only person to complain. Their forums are litup with issues from the fringes of the community.
> 
> soo, i'm going to this tigerdirect CES tonight, anyone want pictures of anything specific?
> 
> I'm hoping for a G-sync booth, and a line NOT a mile long for Oculus rift. /fanboy


BTW you know serious sam is on sale in steam .


----------



## booya

*skupples*
I thought it was something wrong with my hands/brain etc. So it's very sad... I've updated K-Lite pack and nothing - same thing. (with ddc I've already understand - nothing to do).

It's like a black stripe on nVidia side


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> BTW you know serious sam is on sale in steam .


Now to just find out where my saved game is so I can import. Can't pass up 5.99!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> *skupples*
> I thought it was something wrong with my hands/brain etc. So it's very sad... I've updated K-Lite pack and nothing - same thing. (with ddc I've already understand - nothing to do).
> 
> It's like a black stripe on nVidia side


yeah, it's rather silly... hopefully they start to resolve these issues in the next few driver's. They claim the lightboost issues should be fixed soon as well.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I plan to have a perfectly positioned fan to air out the backplates on the rebuild. Mem OC seems to be more about the quality of your IMC then anything else. (with in reason) Currently my back plates do get pretty damned hot, i'll hit them with the IR laser tomorrow & see how hot they get when pushing 7k. Which has become much more stable since switching to skyn3t's modded asus bios.
> 
> I'm not even sure if I would have the space for micro-sinks in tri-sli.


We should have watercooling for the backplate too.
What about exchanging thermalpads with something more efficient. I've readed about phobya thermal glue but dunno if it is better.
And after that always with the thermal glue put ram waterblocks attached with the same glue to the backplate?

Am I the only one thinking about something more exotic to cool stuff inside the pc?
I was thinking to do together with a smith that I know some copper plate with heatsink to attach on the vrm, keeping the fan and the original plate on the card but using a waterblock for the gpu. The copper-plate with heatsink should be attached with glue in the vrm. The heatsink made to pourpously use the flow of the fan...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> We should have watercooling for the backplate too.
> What about exchanging thermalpads with something more efficient. I've readed about phobya thermal glue but dunno if it is better.
> And after that always with the thermal glue put ram waterblocks attached with the same glue to the backplate?
> 
> Am I the only one thinking about something more exotic to cool stuff inside the pc?
> I was thinking to do together with a smith that I know some copper plate with heatsink to attach on the vrm, keeping the fan and the original plate on the card but using a waterblock for the gpu. The copper-plate with heatsink should be attached with glue in the vrm. The heatsink made to pourpously use the flow of the fan...


thermal glue scares me... Being that it's glue & all, which would require an agent to dissolve later. I do how ever use Phobya thermal pads on all my cards, though it's probably the exact same stuff EK uses.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> *skupples*
> I thought it was something wrong with my hands/brain etc. So it's very sad... I've updated K-Lite pack and nothing - same thing. (with ddc I've already understand - nothing to do).
> 
> It's like a black stripe on nVidia side


I have the same problem .its a known bug to do with Mad VR in MPC


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Man... Nvidia is really screwing Titan buyers royally in the arse this time!


They are screwing every customer not only the one that bought titan.
Gtx 780 ti users with a more than hd res will soon need to upgrade because of the low vram. They did like this with gtx 580 gtx 680 and now with gtx 780.
But unless amd don't fix driver related issues people will mostly buy nvidia if pricelywise there isn't much difference


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> They are screwing every customer not only the one that bought titan.
> Gtx 780 ti users with a more than hd res will soon need to upgrade because of the low vram. They did like this with gtx 580 gtx 680 and now with gtx 780.
> But unless amd don't fix driver related issues people will mostly buy nvidia if pricelywise there isn't much difference


It's not screwing people, it's business... Once again, Titan did not come out yesterday, it came out damn near a year ago @ this point. People who did not realize this is how the gpu industry works should either educate them selves before spending 999$ on a GPU, or stick to consoles... No offense, just
















also, the 6gb 780ti will likely be @LEAST 800$...

some one just said this to me on youtube
Quote:


> dont forget also that the titan is NOT a gaming card and it has not recieved any optimisation for games whereas the 780 and by proxy the 780ti is constantly receiving optimisations in the drivers for gaming performance, in other words even a standard 780 beats a titan in a lot of benchmarks now so this thing just absolutely destroys it.


Why do people think Titan isn't getting benefits from driver updates?


----------



## OccamRazor

"dont forget also that the *titan is NOT a gaming card* and it has *not recieved any optimisation for games* whereas *the 780 and by proxy the 780ti is constantly receiving optimisations in the drivers for gaming performance*, in other words even a *standard 780 beats a titan in a lot of benchmarks* now so this thing just absolutely destroys it."

Really??!!?!?









Titan is not a gaming card? 780 beating a Titan? really? Does this guy know that Titans also OC?
























Show me a standard 780 beating any of my [email protected] then!








If you put a 780, a Titan and a 780Ti at the same clocks performance goes as the core count goes: 780Ti » Titan » 780 and theres nothing nobody can do about it except OC the hell out of the cards but still a 780Ti with less clocks beat a Titan with less clocks beat a 780!
2880 - 2688 - 2304 cores, 192 cores from the 780Ti to the Titan and 384 cores from the Titan to the 780!
Now theres 576 cores difference between the 780Ti and the 780, if you posted that the Ti destroys the 780 it would be more real but still not quite accurate!

My 2 cents on this nonsense!









Ed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been saying that the 192 extra cores wouldn't amount to much performance advantage for the 780Ti for a while...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've been saying that the 192 extra cores wouldn't amount to much performance advantage for the 780Ti for a while...


If 384 cores only make a difference in benchmarks, 192 wont either!
Now the biggest advantage will be OC headroom, the B1 revision has less leakage than the A1 chip, in Hilbert´s review at guru3d the boost ranged from 1200-1276 with stock volts!
IMO these chips on water easily hit 1300mhz with a few added volts!
Lets see if im right in the next couple days as OCN members will OC the chip out of the PCB!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## djriful

Wish mine can hit over 1200mhz


----------



## Evange

Even though Titan was released over a year ago, it was marketed as the most powerful GK110 card available to mainstream enthusiasts. That was why Titan demanded a premium.

Then came 780Ti which now only had a fully unlocked GK110 and also a lower price point. It's just not fair to us Titan owners. Can Nvidia also release a bios update to fully unlock our GK110?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Even though Titan was released over a year ago, it was marketed as the most powerful GK110 card available to mainstream enthusiasts. That was why Titan demanded a premium.
> 
> Then came 780Ti which now only had a fully unlocked GK110 and also a lower price point. It's just not fair to us Titan owners. Can Nvidia also release a bios update to fully unlock our GK110?


What, did you just buy your titan?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What, did you just buy your titan?


Titan doesn't make sense at its full price unless he got his for $600 off ebay.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not screwing people, it's business... Once again, Titan did not come out yesterday, it came out damn near a year ago @ this point. People who did not realize this is how the gpu industry works should either educate them selves before spending 999$ on a GPU, or stick to consoles... No offense, just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the 6gb 780ti will likely be @LEAST 800$...
> 
> some one just said this to me on youtube
> Why do people think Titan isn't getting benefits from driver updates?


uhhh..... all GK110s, no matter their disabled or enabled clusters, gets the same optimizations. Youtube is full of ignorant people. -_-


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What, did you just buy your titan?


Nope. I bought mine more than 6 months ago from EVGA. And ChronoBodi is correct; the reason why I'm slightly pissed at Nvidia is because I paid a premium for Titan (I got slapped pretty hard by taxes when the card arrived in my country), believing that I was paying for the best GK110 card available to the mainstream consumer.









Not to mention that my Titan was also the main reason why I decided to go watercooling.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish mine can hit over 1200mhz


Why?
My cards without the volt mod only reached 1150mhz with 1.212v, after the volt mod and Zawarudo´s tool i can get them at 1400mhz!
Not 24/7 clocks but gets there none of the less!








Im sure your can get there too! (not 1400mhz but over 1200!)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Why?
> My cards without the volt mod only reached 1150mhz with 1.212v, after the volt mod and Zawarudo´s tool i can get them at 1400mhz!
> Not 24/7 clocks but gets there none of the less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure your can get there too!


I only pushed it on Air so far.  That's why.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I only pushed it on Air so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why.


Well, its time to get *WET!!!*










And get that mother to 1300mhz minimum!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Titan doesn't make sense at its full price unless he got his for $600 off ebay.


Why people still debate the price of a Titan is beyond logic. You know the price when you bought it. And a used item is just that. Used. If you only buy used cars then it makes sense, otherwise... why did I buy a 2004 AMG, when i could have bought a 2013. In 2004 it was the best 2-seater on the road (substitute your favorite car for AMG if it's more understandable that way)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Nope. I bought mine more than 6 months ago from EVGA. And ChronoBodi is correct; the reason why I'm slightly pissed at Nvidia is because I paid a premium for Titan (I got slapped pretty hard by taxes when the card arrived in my country), believing that I was paying for the best GK110 card available to the mainstream consumer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that my Titan was also the main reason why I decided to go watercooling.


Good choice to go WC.







And you do have the best GK110 card made when you bought it... in a few months, the TI will be "a bad buy" too. and so on...

Geeze









r290x arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why people still debate the price of a Titan is beyond logic. You know the price when you bought it. And a used item is just that. Used. If you only buy used cars then it makes sense, otherwise... why did I buy a 2004 AMG, when i could have bought a 2013. In 2004 it was the best 2-seater on the road (substitute your favorite car for AMG if it's more understandable that way)
> Good choice to go WC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you do have the best GK110 card made when you bought it... in a few months, the TI will be "a bad buy" too. and so on...
> 
> Geeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r290x arrives tomorrow!


I do know that Titan will phased out once maxwell comes. The purpose of buying a Titan was to get the best available GPU until Maxwell. Oh well I hope the price of a Titan drops quickly soon so I can get another for SLI.


----------



## szeged

titan should be around the 300-450 mark after maxwell drops im guessing, maybe less. Ill still keep one titan at least to have fond memories of the amazing performance it gave at the time, as i do with all card models i buy


----------



## fommof

Guys, installed COD Ghosts yesterday and gave it a try. I am getting constantly VRAM usage higher than 4Gb, actually i have kept the graph that it even hits a little more than 5Gb. Strange thing is i played it at 1080p with everything maxed including AA (max MSAA and max TXAA).

I have never seen more than 2.3Gb Vram usage at 1080p, what's going on with this game?


----------



## skupples

Tonight was a success simply by seeing this. Besides that the event was rather fail, no 4k's in site. Though Sony & Samsung did have concave on display.

Cherry switches had a booth. They are getting ready to hit the US market with their in house keyboards. solid stuff, got a 50% off coupon for when they hit.


----------



## Hitori001

Hey guys, new member to the GTX Titan (Asus) club here. I currently have 2 Titans in SLI config.

Some people told me I was crazy for spending ~$2400 on a pair of Titans just for gaming and even tried to tell me that I should tone down my graphics expectations to something more budget friendly, but daaaamn was it worth it.

I game at 120hz in 3D with every HD mod I can find for my games, and this setup just chomps up everything I throw at it. I'm currently running on air simply because I can't find a game yet that requires anything more (after manually adjusting the default fan speeds), but will probably put these under water in the future.

I know the faster GTX 780 Ti is coming out soon, but I've had these Titans for a few months now so it's no bother. Just the natural hardware cycle. Anyway, hello!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitori001*
> 
> Hey guys, new member to the GTX Titan (Asus) club here. I currently have 2 Titans in SLI config.
> 
> Some people told me I was crazy for spending ~$2400 on a pair of Titans just for gaming and even tried to tell me that I should tone down my graphics expectations to something more budget friendly, but daaaamn was it worth it.
> 
> I game at 120hz in 3D with every HD mod I can find for my games, and this setup just chomps up everything I throw at it. I'm currently running on air simply because I can't find a game yet that requires anything more (after manually adjusting the default fan speeds), but will probably put these under water in the future.
> 
> I know the faster GTX 780 Ti is coming out soon, but I've had these Titans for a few months now so it's no bother. Just the natural hardware cycle. Anyway, hello!


HELLO
and
WELCOME!









enjoy your setup !!!


----------



## charrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitori001*
> 
> I know the faster GTX 780 Ti is coming out soon, but I've had these Titans for a few months now so it's no bother. Just the natural hardware cycle. Anyway, hello!


Wish i could feel like you, i have this titan 5 months old, and now that 780TI 2888, is out i feel kinda messed up about spending that much on titan.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just remember guys, we basically already have 6GB 780TI's and have had them for (in my case) 9 months!


----------



## djriful

Not worry one bit about 780Ti, let the tech grows and keep pushing PC hardwares.  Product cycles, 780Ti is only like 5% margin faster than TITAN. Real gaming experience you won't be checking your FPS every seconds to see if you have 5-7fps less.

Beside G-Sync monitors are coming, so does low FPS matter if you have one?


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I have the same problem .its a known bug to do with Mad VR in MPC


So it's normal? I can't use any render mode with shaders and I can't live without it (so nVidia takes away my life, so it's a company killer







):



Also, why with the new drivers I can't see all my three mons in nVidia control panel in surround mode? It was before but now I can see only one monitor and it calls "surround monitor" or else. Sounds logical but I can't use some features as before.

You all can not even imagine how upset I









Of course I wrote to tech support but I doubt they will change anything specially for me...

I'm even beginning to think about Radeons (of course when it will be Titan-like cards)







But I think they have their own problems...


----------



## szeged

for everyone having buyers remorse on your titans, just stop







your titans are still as strong as they ever were, the 780ti may take the performance crown by a small margin, but you guys still have the big daddy, the king, the fat man 6gb big pimpin titan, this thing will be a great card for a long time to come.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

TITANS dominating Cod Ghosts with brute horsepower, since the game is poorly optimized for PC.


----------



## Ftimster

Yes titan is spendy but I'm in love with my triple water cooled titans WITH 6 GIGS of awsomness I fully believe like it was said before there will be no 6gb 780ti its not going to happen maybe 4gb maybe we are all set with are titans till maxwell everyone please chill and stop talking about a 6gb 780ti and how we all got screwed its just not the case the people who got good (quality) titans are at the top until maxwell launch mark my words love to all......IMO.....o and all the peeps who buy the 780ti ha boy will u guys be pissed when maxwell hit the street I'm going from titan to maxwell ))


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Yes titan is spendy but I'm in love with my triple water cooled titans WITH 6 GIGS of awsomness I fully believe like it was said before there will be no 6gb 780ti its not going to happen maybe 4gb maybe we are all set with are titans till maxwell everyone please chill and stop talking about a 6gb 780ti and how we all got screwed its just not the case the people who got good (quality) titans are at the top until maxwell launch mark my words love to all......IMO.....o and all the peeps who buy the 780ti ha boy will u guys be pissed when maxwell hit the street I'm going from titan to maxwell ))


I'm gonna skip Maxwell until a card runs twice as fast as my Titans. 10-15 percent improvement won't cut it for me.
Rev2 Skyn3t Bios makes my Memory stable at 7000mhz.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for everyone having buyers remorse on your titans, just stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your titans are still as strong as they ever were, the 780ti may take the performance crown by a small margin, but you guys still have the big daddy, the king, the fat man 6gb big pimpin titan, this thing will be a great card for a long time to come.


No buyers remorse whatsoever lol.

New faster cards will hopefully always come. 780ti at the moment does not offer significant improvements over Titan to cause any buyers remorse. Price is nice, but at this point it doesn't have the prestige that Titan had early this year.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Question guys. No remorse on the Titans here as OC'd to 1300MHz+ means I'm good and ready for [email protected] and [email protected] for the next couple of years at least. But I'm curious about the GTX Titan. I know they have 1 SMX disabled. Back when they came out, I assumed this was to keep it slightly lower than their workstation cards. Now that the 780ti is out with 15 SMX units, it really has me wondering if that's the case. Now even with that bit of info I didn't think anything of it, until I heard of the new Titan Ultra coming out with 15 SMX units.

Assuming the cards are essentially the same but with 15 SMX units, and faster clocked memory and gpu, what do you think the possibility is of being able to flash our Titan cards to unlock the disabled SMX unit?


----------



## whyscotty

I've had my 3 since release and every time I look in my case - I can feel the grin appearing on my face


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Question guys. No remorse on the Titans here as OC'd to 1300MHz+ means I'm good and ready for [email protected] and [email protected] for the next couple of years at least. But I'm curious about the GTX Titan. I know they have 1 SMX disabled. Back when they came out, I assumed this was to keep it slightly lower than their workstation cards. Now that the 780ti is out with 15 SMX units, it really has me wondering if that's the case. Now even with that bit of info I didn't think anything of it, until I heard of the new Titan Ultra coming out with 15 SMX units.
> 
> Assuming the cards are essentially the same but with 15 SMX units, and faster clocked memory and gpu, what do you think the possibility is of being able to *flash our Titan cards to unlock the disabled SMX unit*?


I may be wrong here, but it's either Nvidia or Intel that laser cuts out those types of things so flashing may not help. But, there has been the case of the GTX 465 turning into 470s. So there could be a chance


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I may be wrong here, but it's either Nvidia or Intel that laser cuts out those types of things so flashing may not help. But, there has been the case of the GTX 465 turning into 470s. So there could be a chance


I've read that too. Just wasn't sure if they did the same with the Titan, considering at the time they launched it was, even in their own mind, a ridiculously top end card. And now all of a sudden there's an influx of 15-smx binned chips for use in the Titan Ultra and 780ti? Probably mostly wishful thinking on my part. But never hurts to ask in case someone knows for a fact.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I've read that too. Just wasn't sure if they did the same with the Titan, considering at the time they launched it was, even in their own mind, a ridiculously top end card. And now all of a sudden there's an influx of 15-smx binned chips for use in the Titan Ultra and 780ti? Probably mostly wishful thinking on my part. But never hurts to ask in case someone knows for a fact.


I'm pretty sure the 780ti is the rumored "Titan Ultra".

That's just what I found but who knows, Nvidia could make a 6GB 780ti with disabled compute abilities like the other 780s, if they do though it's not going to be cheap. If the ti is $700 for just 3GBs of VRAM, I'd imagine at least another $100-$150 for a bigger VRAM card. But then again, they might just leave the Titan as the only card in the current lineup with over 3GBs of vram on GK110.

Like szeged said earlier, Titan will probably be the big daddy King fat man for Nvidia until Maxwell arrives. Which I'm not even sure I'll pay much attention to them because with the way these cards are, I probably won't even think of GPUs till Volta/AMD equivalent drops. Then again, I have a disease called "new stuff must buy" syndrome







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> I've had my 3 since release and every time I look in my case - I can feel the grin appearing on my face


Yeah bud. Same here !


----------



## Panther Al

Considering my last three systems had a Nvidia 8600M, A Radeon 6630M, and a 8800GT, going from any of those to SLI'd Titans always gets a stupid grin on my face.


----------



## hanibal187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Question guys. No remorse on the Titans here as OC'd to 1300MHz+ means I'm good and ready for [email protected] and [email protected] for the next couple of years at least. But I'm curious about the GTX Titan. I know they have 1 SMX disabled. Back when they came out, I assumed this was to keep it slightly lower than their workstation cards. Now that the 780ti is out with 15 SMX units, it really has me wondering if that's the case. Now even with that bit of info I didn't think anything of it, until I heard of the new Titan Ultra coming out with 15 SMX units.
> 
> Assuming the cards are essentially the same but with 15 SMX units, and faster clocked memory and gpu, what do you think the possibility is of being able to flash our Titan cards to unlock the disabled SMX unit?


I just tried the "NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti 3072 MB 2013-09-25 00:00:00 80.80.2F.00.02" bios from techpowerup, i have flashed successfully however gpu-z still sees as a 2688 core card (windows cannot recognize as a gtx titan or 780ti), as a result no success


----------



## szeged

think nvidia has been physically lasering off the extra parts


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanibal187*
> 
> I just tried the "NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti 3072 MB 2013-09-25 00:00:00 80.80.2F.00.02" bios from techpowerup, i have flashed successfully however gpu-z still sees as a 2688 core card (windows cannot recognize as a gtx titan or 780ti), as a result no success


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> think nvidia has been physically lasering off the extra parts


yeah... The cores are physically disconnected with lasers. The day's of a simple flash/hack to get to the extra stuff are over..


----------



## wilfHunter

how i can only unlock voltage and only disable boost from my original bios?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilfHunter*
> 
> how i can only unlock voltage and only disable boost from my original bios?


you need to buy a tool box.

j/k you can't.

let me share this here first
*F*irst GTX 780 bench at OCN by Sir Amik Vase
@ 1124Mhz / 3500 Memory out of the box with stock bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> *S*urrounding it boost to 1306Mhz stock bios
Click to expand...


----------



## wilfHunter

i need the vbios patcher from techinferno


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Found out. I actually had a Faulty SLI Bridge. But the new 331.xx drivers are still crap


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Found out. I actually had a Faulty SLI Bridge. But the new 331.xx drivers are still crap


Now now...

Be nice, they aren't that good.


----------



## charrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Found out. I actually had a Faulty SLI Bridge. But the new 331.xx drivers are still crap


Yes, they are.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Now now...
> 
> Be nice, they aren't that good.


That is nice. If i was being brutally honest I'd be banned from OCN for excessive verbal violence


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> TITANS dominating Cod Ghosts with brute horsepower, since the game is poorly optimized for PC.


How does it look compared to BF4?


----------



## Redshift 91

I've got no remorse over my titans, on a MVG I've got 2 clocked at 1150 and the mem at 7GHz on superclocked bios. Can't wait for the RIVBE to launch.


----------



## skupples

Isn't that valley score a bit low for the clock speedS?


----------



## Redshift 91

I haven't rerun valley yet. I got 4003 (1440p, ultra,4xAA) at 1110 and 6800


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Isn't that valley score a bit low for the clock speedS?


That's what I was thinking and wasn't really impressed tbh...

I'll have to wait and see how some of these Tis pan out. Either way, I planned on waiting to see what the classified Tis could do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> That's what I was thinking and wasn't really impressed tbh...
> 
> I'll have to wait and see how some of these Tis pan out. Either way, I planned on waiting to see what the classified Tis could do.


that bench is on a i7 920... Titans are doing 80-85 easy in top 30 valley.


----------



## Redshift 91

I just got 96.1 FPS, that's 6th place on OCN's top 30 on stock bios. @1440p


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> That's what I was thinking and wasn't really impressed tbh...
> 
> I'll have to wait and see how some of these Tis pan out. Either way, I planned on waiting to see what the classified Tis could do.


Should be here in time for Xmas.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilfHunter*
> 
> i need the vbios patcher from techinferno


What do you need a vbios patcher for? That tool is for loptops only! And AFAIK only for 7970m!
Now if you´re looking for Titan modded bios, look no further! you have them in my SIG, along with a bios flash tool that is able to save your original bios too!
Any doubt or problem PM me!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys, the EZ3flash tool i have in my SIG has been updated! Now there is a save function!
Courtesy of my Brother Skyn3t!











Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Lukas026

hey gang

thanks ed for this nice tool. you are realy great supporter of this crowd. I just dont know how to stress that enough







also many thanks to your bro skyn3t for his work

+rep !

anyhow how are things after 780 Ti release ? Is Titan at 1.3v @ 1350mhz still above overclocked 780 Ti or is it just too much difference between 2688 and 2880 cores ?

thanks

PS: sorry if this was answered, but I still cant catch up


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey gang
> 
> thanks ed for this nice tool. you are realy great supporter of this crowd. I just dont know how to stress that enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also many thanks to your bro skyn3t for his work
> 
> +rep !
> 
> anyhow how are things after 780 Ti release ? Is Titan at 1.3v @ 1350mhz still above overclocked 780 Ti or is it just too much difference between 2688 and 2880 cores ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> PS: sorry if this was answered, but I still cant catch up


There is a difference of course but not that big in performance, the OC capabilities will make a difference with the Ti though, OC´s better with lower voltage, with your [email protected] it would need a [email protected]/1300mhz to play catch!
Still you have a beast of a card, in no way you or anybody with a Titan should think of trading for the Ti unless for benching purposes, its my belief that we´ll see 780Ti going 1400+ with the volt mod over 1,3v! All this IMO of course! Soon we´ll see as the benches come up!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

got the 780ti in, ran it at 1300/3850

heres the result on air with skyn3t bios



something seems off, my titan at 1300/3800 got 88.2 fps, this clock is only getting 85.9 fps...hmmm, throttling because of air maybe?

i guess on a good note, this is only at stock voltages lol.


----------



## Ftimster

I'm glad that nvidia is going to keep the titan the #1 high res gaming card till maxwell imo the ti with only 3gb is not going to make much difference if at all for me or you guys maybe some benching but I'm a gamer and at 6000×1200 hehehe. Thanks nvidia for not screwing your titan fans. Are 6gb titans will show there legs as games get more and more memory hungry I'm glad with the AWSOME performance just waiting on maxwell its coming I couldn't even imagine buying yet another card so close to the new maxwell in 14........


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got the 780ti in, ran it at 1300/3850
> 
> heres the result on air with skyn3t bios
> 
> 
> 
> something seems off, my titan at 1300/3800 got 88.2 fps, this clock is only getting 85.9 fps...hmmm, throttling because of air maybe?
> 
> i guess on a good note, this is only at stock voltages lol.


So raise the volts and see if that helps at the same clocks.


----------



## h2spartan

I think even though I will probably get a 780 ti classified down the road, I may still hold on to my Titan for a little while after. My worry is that if/when GTA 5 hits pc, I will definitely mod the bleep out of it and I don't think I would be safe with a 3gb card. Hmmm....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got the 780ti in, ran it at 1300/3850
> 
> heres the result on air with skyn3t bios
> 
> 
> 
> something seems off, my titan at 1300/3800 got 88.2 fps, this clock is only getting 85.9 fps...hmmm, throttling because of air maybe?
> 
> i guess on a good note, this is only at stock voltages lol.


That's the only thing I can think with these clocks we are seeing. You should be able to see if it's throttling though.

as to the maxwell thing... I don't see a need to replace tri-titan until the 20nm refresher. Though, if i get a pay raise between now & 20nm i'll likely day one the flagship x3


----------



## Ftimster

I was under the impression that maxwell was going to be 20nm or am I thinking cpu`s clue me in....


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> I was under the impression that maxwell was going to be 20nm or am I thinking cpu`s clue me in....


He means maxwell when he says 20nm


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> I was under the impression that maxwell was going to be 20nm or am I thinking cpu`s clue me in....


Maxwell will likely be a mix of 20nm and super high clocking kepler gk110 chips... Just how i'm seeing it right now. Or manybe 20nm will have such terrible yields that they will have plenty of it floating around to make a whole serious out of it.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Even though Titan was released over a year ago, it was marketed as the most powerful GK110 card available to mainstream enthusiasts. That was why Titan demanded a premium.
> 
> Then came 780Ti which now only had a fully unlocked GK110 and also a lower price point. It's just not fair to us Titan owners. Can Nvidia also release a bios update to fully unlock our GK110?


Yes and with a triple sli of titan I want a red carpet in fact of driver managing cards and why not an upgraded bios. When mounted my system was crashing until I highered the fan profile by 20%. The card metal covers where on the outside untoucheably hot.

And remember the time you spent tweaking, ok it can be fun but shouldn't be necessary when spending this much.
And the 780's doesn't have enough vram for surround. So again comes the business.

We are all having a slow progress like the smartphone market was until apple arrived. And still concurrents dream to sell devices that you cant use with one hand, whit wich typing is a nightmare.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Yes titan is spendy but I'm in love with my triple water cooled titans WITH 6 GIGS of awsomness I fully believe like it was said before there will be no 6gb 780ti its not going to happen maybe 4gb maybe we are all set with are titans till maxwell everyone please chill and stop talking about a 6gb 780ti and how we all got screwed its just not the case the people who got good (quality) titans are at the top until maxwell launch mark my words love to all......IMO.....o and all the peeps who buy the 780ti ha boy will u guys be pissed when maxwell hit the street I'm going from titan to maxwell ))


No 4gb would be optimal for customers and not too expensive.
But if they put 6gb on it they can make it way more expensive, so why should nvidia make it with four?
4gb would make a customer upgrade only in 2 or more years while spending not mutch


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> No 4gb would be optimal for customers and not too expensive.
> But if they put 6gb on it they can make it way more expensive, so why should nvidia make it with four?
> 4gb would make a customer upgrade only in 2 or more years while spending not mutch


4GB is not possible on GK110. A complete redesign of the chips and its bus would need to be produced. You are talking huge money to make a completely new chip. GK110 can only have increments of 3 (3,6,12gb), thats it.


----------



## wilfHunter

i need a tool to unlock my original titan bios voltage


----------



## Shogon

Psssshhh, Maxwell? Volta or bust guys!

Unless unified virtual memory is going to be something gnarly...which it probably will haha. We just have to wait and see till 2014 I suppose









Honestly though, between Maxwell and this, I's spend my $$ on those fancy monitors







seeing Vega's post in the lightboost section under monitors the quality vs my monitors is just stunning.


----------



## Jpmboy

*The R290 thread needs ED and SKYN3T !!*


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Well, now that the 780ti's been reviewed, I'm not THAT impressed by its increase over Titan. Hell, the Titan is still on top in some games...
> 
> It seems my worry about the TItan getting whooped was unjustified! Gonna be sticking with Titan for another year at least.


This x1000.

Had mine since the beginning of March, under water at 1.2GHz/7000Mem "all day long Tomb Raider stable" max GPU temps 30C, what else is there not to like? These things are rock stable and will carry on for a generation or two. Sure it was expensive but then again they live in an SR2 with 5690s so the match is pretty good. The only thing that would be better would be top end Quadros but that's $8K in GPU and this isn't a dedicated NX 8 box.


----------



## skupples

No way guys!!! Nvidia stopped updating Titan in driver packs over 6 months ago, this is why 780 & Ti are 20-30% faster then the "stupid titan" Then you have the "fact" that while 780 & 780 Ti support dx 11.1 & 11.2 (in win7 mind you) Nvidia purposely excluded titan from those updates... @least, this seems to be what the sheeple think on other threads... It's making my brain explode trying to explain how that's simply impossible for that to be the case...















































































































































this is a joke, none of this is true.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No way guys!!! Nvidia stopped updating Titan in driver packs over 6 months ago, this is why 780 & Ti are 20-30% faster then the "stupid titan" Then you have the "fact" that while 780 & 780 Ti support dx 11.1 & 11.2 (in win7 mind you) Nvidia purposely excluded titan from those updates... @least, this seems to be what the sheeple think on other threads... It's making my brain explode trying to explain how that's simply impossible for that to be the case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a joke, none of this is true.


skupp you got too much green in your vain .You already start to precess things like this


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> skupp you got too much green in your vain .You already start to precess things like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I would come to the defense on AMD for the same asinine comments. It's like saying 290 get's driver support, but 290x does not.


----------



## MaxOC

Quick question. What's the default voltage on 780ti? Is it the same as Titans or did they bump it up?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Quick question. What's the default voltage on 780ti? Is it the same as Titans or did they bump it up?


probably best going over to 780Ti Owner's Club


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> probably best going over to 780Ti Owner's Club


ups


----------



## gamingarena

Just quick questions, im having my Titan's SLi since day one and they are amazing, been running custom Bios since with no throttling,
im wondering since it looks like custom bios have been improved a lot since.
Which is the best one to use this days, im on Original Air Cooler's no WC, i just need custom stable no throttling bios.

Any inputs greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Just quick questions, im having my Titan's SLi since day one and they are amazing, been running custom Bios since with no throttling,
> im wondering since it looks like custom bios have been improved a lot since.
> Which is the best one to use this days, im on Original Air Cooler's no WC, i just need custom stable no throttling bios.
> 
> Any inputs greatly appreciated
> Thanks


I would grab the rev2 bios from OccamRazor's sig. Might as well use the EZ3Flash tool from his sig while you are at it(read the readme). one click bios flashing. Make sure you re-install your driver's after words.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would grab the rev2 bios from OccamRazor's sig. Might as well use the EZ3Flash tool from his sig while you are at it(read the readme). one click bios flashing. Make sure you re-install your driver's after words.


definite right-click on the bleed green pict!!


----------



## yknot

Just another thank you to "Skynet" for the Rev2 Titan bios. Just started using it and I'm luvving it


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Just another thank you to "Skynet" for the Rev2 Titan bios. Just started using it and I'm luvving it


Which one 928 or 1006 one should i use?


----------



## lanzhicheng

Please help modify TITAN's BIOS, the BIOS modifications I uploaded a fixed frequency of 1124 can, voltage, power and frequency to adapt. Thank you ~

titan.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## rossb

How does the Skynet Bios compare with the Tech Inferno Bios. I've been running the TI Bios for some time but can only max at 1163mhz at 1.21v. Would better results be possible on the Skynet Bios?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> 请高手帮修改TITAN的BIOS，把我上传的BIOS修改成固定频率为1124的即可，电压、功耗要和频率相适应。谢谢~
> 
> titan.zip 132k .zip file


I know how to speak mandarin, but this is an english forum. The person you want to ask is sky.


----------



## lanzhicheng

Thank you, let him help me to correct them?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> How does the Skynet Bios compare with the Tech Inferno Bios. I've been running the TI Bios for some time but can only max at 1163mhz at 1.21v. Would better results be possible on the Skynet Bios?


well, depending on which Ti bios you are on, sky's newest bios is based off of Asus, which seems to have better memory titan's. It has allowed me to push 7ghz + when before on modded EVGA's i was stuck ~200+. The only way to find out if it's going to provide better clocks for your chip is to test it. I can promise you it's stable.


----------



## yknot

Whoa.........Skyn3t, Zawarudo, Skupples and Occamrazor are the guys to post to about any bioses/mods. I'm just a happy camper posting his gratitude


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I know how to speak mandarin, but this is an english forum. The person you want to ask is sky.


I do speak mandarin too. you wanna see?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



mandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarin












I will have a look on it.

Edited, This is the first Titan bios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> Please help modify TITAN's BIOS, the BIOS modifications I uploaded a fixed frequency of 1124 can, voltage, power and frequency to adapt. Thank you ~
> 
> titan.zip 132k .zip file


Front page buddy we have the newest version .


----------



## lanzhicheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> Thank you, let him help me to correct them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Front page buddy we have the newest version .


First of all thank you, my online, thanks......


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> First of all thank you, my online, thanks......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I do speak mandarin too. you wanna see?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> mandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarinmandarin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a look on it.
> 
> Edited, This is the first Titan bios


And I know how to write BIOS.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*BIOS*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> First of all thank you, my online, thanks......


Luck on OC, I wonder though, how much did you get the titan in china? Around 7000 yuans? I am curious about chinese market price. They got 780 ti over there?


----------



## lanzhicheng

Changed? That's very kind of you.


----------



## alancsalt

Is there anyone who knows Mandarin who can PM lanzicheng and make sure he gets the right bios?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is there anyone who knows Mandarin who can PM lanzicheng and make sure he gets the right bios?


I have not typed mandarin in years....... Which bios is he suppose to have?


----------



## Mogwaii

What geforce drivers do you all use? I feel like i can't oc as high with the latest drivers than if i back down a few steps.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is there anyone who knows Mandarin who can PM lanzicheng and make sure he gets the right bios?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not typed mandarin in years....... Which bios is he suppose to have?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyn3t*
> I will have a look on it.
> 
> Edited, This is the first Titan bios


(Lanzicheng's is http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18009 )

So I guess that means http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16482

Am I right Titan owners?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> What geforce drivers do you all use? I feel like i can't oc as high with the latest drivers than if i back down a few steps.


I'm still on 327.xx whql.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> (Lanzicheng's is http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18009 )
> 
> So I guess that means http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16482
> 
> Am I right Titan owners?


Yes you are!








This is SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2 : http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17912
They are all in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I was upset with Nvidia when they brought out the 680 and it being Gk105 and sold a a flagship GPU when it was really a Midrange GPU, now the GK110 Silicone has had three top tier SKUs been spun out of it when it really should have been one, Charging 1K for a Titan then brining out a faster clocked gk110 calling it a GTX780 was a kick in the nuts, then when AMD brings out something competitive but way late to the game Nvidia bring out the GTX780Ti. If this is how Nvidia is going to conduct its business the next round with Maxwell I'm not jumping the gun I'm waiting for the (Ti) version or the True full successor to the GTX 780Ti. I'm not being milked again no sir.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I was upset with Nvidia when they brought out the 680 and it being Gk105 and sold a a flagship GPU when it was really a Midrange GPU, now the GK110 Silicone has had three top tier SKUs been spun out of it when it really should have been one, Charging 1K for a Titan then brining out a faster clocked gk110 calling it a GTX780 was a kick in the nuts, then when AMD brings out something competitive but way late to the game Nvidia bring out the GTX780Ti. If this is how Nvidia is going to conduct its business the next round with Maxwell I'm not jumping the gun I'm waiting for the (Ti) version or the True full successor to the GTX 780Ti. I'm not being milked again no sir.


First GK 105 does not exist. Second, titan had 1/3th DP capability and was clearly marketed as both a cheap tesla card and a luxury high end GPU. GTX 780 largely made it obsolete as a pure gaming card except in certain scenarios. In 500 series, the GF110 Silicone was used in 3 "top tier" SKUs. GTX 580, GTX 570, and GTX 560 ti 448.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I was upset with Nvidia when they brought out the 680 and it being Gk105 and sold a a flagship GPU when it was really a Midrange GPU, now the GK110 Silicone has had three top tier SKUs been spun out of it when it really should have been one, Charging 1K for a Titan then brining out a faster clocked gk110 calling it a GTX780 was a kick in the nuts, then when AMD brings out something competitive but way late to the game Nvidia bring out the GTX780Ti. If this is how Nvidia is going to conduct its business the next round with Maxwell I'm not jumping the gun I'm waiting for the (Ti) version or the True full successor to the GTX 780Ti. I'm not being milked again no sir.


At the time the 680 was the flagship gpu, it was still getting beat by the 7970s & if they had enough SMX disabled tesla gpus to release Titan sooner, I'm sure they would have.
They did have tesla, but didn't have enough at the time to keep up with demand for them at workstation card price much less sell them as low as $1000.

PC hardware moves pretty fast, today's $500 card is tomorrow's $100 craigslist special, something newer & faster is always around the corner. When maxwell launches, we will probably be reading about newer & faster cards in the news section already.


----------



## skupples

I have titans so I can sign out of the game until maxwell refreshers. Feeling that feeling in your pants over thisnprobably means you shouldnt of spent the money in Tue first place. Titan is still top dog for what I use them for sooooooo /shrug.

I'm sure they will push a 6gb at some point too along with a 790 2x780


----------



## Panther Al

I'm doubtful that they will ever do a 790 - If they did I would probably get two for no other reason than to have Quad-SLI in a mATX case.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I'm doubtful that they will ever do a 790 - If they did I would probably get two for no other reason than to have Quad-SLI in a mATX case.


Have they ever skipped out on a dual GPU solution? I didn't come to the green party until fermi... They have ALLOT of time to fill between now & maxwell, they gotta keep pumping out something.


----------



## Panther Al

Not always, but my main reasoning is basically this: If they was to release one, I think they would already have, at the very least, it would have been a great comeback to the 290X release. The other reason is just can't imagine how they would fit two 110 cores on a single PCB. It could be done, yes, but not easily in my thinking.

Of course, I could be, and hope to be, wrong.


----------



## alancsalt

OT of course, but what would you call a dual 290X?


----------



## szeged

fire hazard


----------



## skupples

my only reasoning for a possible 790 is this... They are running out of known itterations, and maxwell could be up to 9 months away...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OT of course, but what would you call a dual 290X?


Probably the first ever card sold that had a factory water block as the only cooling option?


----------



## Akadaka

LOL spot on I hate how fast PC Tech moves, sometimes.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OT of course, but what would you call a dual 290X?




(Chernobyl)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fire hazard


They could sell it with an adapter to our local heating system to warm up our houses in the winter! Could be a good sales point!


----------



## Testier

The dual 290x would be amazing for price vs performance. Not accounting for the liquid helium cooling system thats mandatory with each purchase and the extra ear protection for everyone with in 5 miles of the card.


----------



## alancsalt

Really you wicked guys







, I was thinking of the numbers... like 2990X ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Really you wicked guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I was thinking of the numbers... like 2990X ?


or 290x^2!


----------



## skupples

GOOD LORD THE FINAL ENCOUNTER OF serious sam 3 bf3 on "serious" is INSANITY. Been wiping on it for 3 hours. good stuff. I haven't wiped this hard since Dynamis on a dead server.

I mean good god... These Kroteam guy's should really go get a job designing raid encounters... Actually never mind, they would be WAY too hard for the masses & get nerfed into oblivion.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> or 290x^2!


Certainly the heat will be exponential.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

OMG I just mustered the balls to try the new BIOS for my Titan and all I have to say is omg. Both my cards easily run at 1202 on air with +400 memory while staying below 75c

This is my highest Firestrike Extreme ever!
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1123578


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd call it R9-290X2 and I bet that AMD releases one too. That's probably what Nvidia is waiting on before dropping the GTX 790. I agree with Skupples that we have a long time to go before the next gen and both companies will probably hold off on their dual GPU cards until interest in these new cards starts to wane.


----------



## Panther Al

Didn't even think of that Eric - Doing a R9-290X2 would be a easy way for Team Red to get the title of single most powerful card: which to be fair, it would be. And it would make perfect sense that Nvidia is waiting on pulling the trigger on a 790 for just that moment to steal AMD's thunder and the Title back.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The new bios from Asus has a better memory timing than EVGA does. Only Asus has released a new bios for Titan. Asus has been surprised me with all they support when come to "update". They do want they hardware run smooth when paired together. It may not be the case for the Titan but it make sense. like *O*ccamRazor said +500 to +700 is huge. I had not found any bios that could fix my weak memory OC in my 780. I may take a good look on the next 780 Asus bios to see how it goes.
> 
> *O*ccamRazor has the advantage to get a better OC performace because you hold the Asus Titan
> *S*kupples has no advantage on this but his result increased Evga Titan
> 
> PS: the only reason I said ^^ above is because sometimes the same GPU as we know can be delivered with different memory brand , samsung, elpida or Hynix. I know Hynix is not longer in the GK110 series as far as I know.
> 
> dunno about Titan memory brand but looks like it does make a lot difference.


sorry to drag this back from the depths but its been awhile since I was reading all these posts









I have an asus titan and wondering about my bios which I think is a launch version bios .... idk, but ive never changed it and the card is old so .... anyways, were can I go to get more info on this official asus bios

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> sorry to drag this back from the depths but its been awhile since I was reading all these posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an asus titan and wondering about my bios which I think is a launch version bios .... idk, but ive never changed it and the card is old so .... anyways, were can I go to get more info on this official asus bios
> 
> Thanks


If you are referring to the new Skyn3t Titan V2 bios you can have ti in my SIG, now for the supposed ASUS new bios, actually its not! it was a bios leaked by someone at ASUS but it was a Nvidia bios!
A ASUS rep came forth and said they had nothing to do with it!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## lanzhicheng

Forum is really no one is willing to help me to modify the TITAN BIOS? Help me, I just joined the forum soon, English is not very good, please help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Certainly the heat will be exponential.


Yes i believe so too!








More like: E=MC2!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> OMG I just mustered the balls to try the new BIOS for my Titan and all I have to say is omg. Both my cards easily run at 1202 on air with +400 memory while staying below 75c
> 
> This is my highest Firestrike Extreme ever!
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1123578


Very good!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Didn't even think of that Eric - Doing a R9-290X2 would be a easy way for Team Red to get the title of single most powerful card: which to be fair, it would be. And it would make perfect sense that Nvidia is waiting on pulling the trigger on a 790 for just that moment to steal AMD's thunder and the Title back.


They already have that title with the 7990. unless I'm missing something


----------



## lanzhicheng

The BIOS is not what I want


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> Forum is really no one is willing to help me to modify the TITAN BIOS? Help me, I just joined the forum soon, English is not very good, please help.


Of course we help!









Look in my SIG:

下载 (Download)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> They already have that title with the 7990. unless I'm missing something


That's true. The 7990 is the fastest video card I'm aware of...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> The BIOS is not what I want


So what do you want?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Maybe he's looking for a step by step guide to flashing them? From the OP:
Quote:


> What you need: GPU-Z, Nvflash
> 
> The following guide is for single GPUs. If you wish to flash multiple cards please do so one at a time or see the Nvflash readme for further instructions on how to use the commands to properly flash multiple card systems. Don't type in the bracket but type in the info in the brackets. The commands are case sensitive and you need to include the spaces, please be accurate.
> 
> Backup your old BIOS (GPU-Z, BIOS version field, button on the right allows you to save the current bios). Keep the old bios in the event that something happens during the flash.
> Download the new BIOS you'll be flashing to, it should be a .rom file, otherwise the flash will not work.
> Browse to your Nvflash folder
> Transfer the new BIOS file into the Nvflash folder
> Close all unnecessary programs
> Shift + right-click the Nvflash folder
> choose the open in command line option
> Type in the command: Nvflash --protectoff (case sensitive, please be accurate)
> Type in the command: Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourbiosnamehere].rom
> If the flash is a cross vendor one you might have to type in y a couple of times when asked to
> Nvflash will work for a while and close the 2nd command prompt after finishing
> Reboot
> Your card should now be flashed, test with Precision X or afterburner to see if the BIOS is stable for you
> Some flashes might need driver reinstalls afterwards, don't be alarmed, just install the drivers as usual
> Quote:


----------



## lanzhicheng

The BIOS is not what I want


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Maybe he's looking for a step by step guide to flashing them?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From the OP:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What you need: GPU-Z, Nvflash
> 
> The following guide is for single GPUs. If you wish to flash multiple cards please do so one at a time or see the Nvflash readme for further instructions on how to use the commands to properly flash multiple card systems. Don't type in the bracket but type in the info in the brackets. The commands are case sensitive and you need to include the spaces, please be accurate.
> 
> Backup your old BIOS (GPU-Z, BIOS version field, button on the right allows you to save the current bios). Keep the old bios in the event that something happens during the flash.
> Download the new BIOS you'll be flashing to, it should be a .rom file, otherwise the flash will not work.
> Browse to your Nvflash folder
> Transfer the new BIOS file into the Nvflash folder
> Close all unnecessary programs
> Shift + right-click the Nvflash folder
> choose the open in command line option
> Type in the command: Nvflash --protectoff (case sensitive, please be accurate)
> Type in the command: Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourbiosnamehere].rom
> If the flash is a cross vendor one you might have to type in y a couple of times when asked to
> Nvflash will work for a while and close the 2nd command prompt after finishing
> Reboot
> Your card should now be flashed, test with Precision X or afterburner to see if the BIOS is stable for you
> Some flashes might need driver reinstalls afterwards, don't be alarmed, just install the drivers as usual
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he doesnt speak english too well , he´s Chinese and my Mandarin is very bad...
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> The BIOS is not what I want


So, what do you want?
Translate to : 你想要什么?

Hope i got it right!


----------



## lanzhicheng

Please master to help modify the TITAN BIOS, I upload the modified BIOS fixed frequency 1124, voltage, power and frequency adaptation. Thank you.

titan.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## skupples

I think he's looking for some one to mod his bios for him.


----------



## lanzhicheng

Say to the


----------



## alancsalt

We need someone who knows mandarin to find out in PM... because of the open forum english only rule.......


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> Please master to help modify the TITAN BIOS, I upload the modified BIOS fixed frequency 1124, voltage, power and frequency adaptation. Thank you.
> 
> titan.zip 132k .zip file


I already reply to your post, you are giving me a old Titan bios to mod, the newest bios is in the front page. google what I just wrote now or ask someone to read for you.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So, what do you want?
> Translate to : 你想要什么?
> 
> Hope i got it right!


yeah Master Sefu-deu.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> We need someone who knows mandarin to find out in PM... because of the open forum english only rule.......


that's an interesting rule.

He seems to want a specific bios tweak with a default clock of 1124mhz. Derp, that part is obvious. Some one should introduce him to kepler bios tweaker.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> The BIOS is not what I want


Here Master- titan 1124

titan-1124.zip 132k .zip file


now go bring me a nice chinese girl


----------



## skupples

here's for hoping NCIX is actually on point with shipping out my motherboard this week!


----------



## lanzhicheng

titan.zip 132k .zip file
want a specific bios tweak with a default clock of 1124mhz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> titan.zip 132k .zip file
> want a specific bios tweak with a default clock of 1124mhz


that one you asked for.


----------



## lanzhicheng

Help change it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzhicheng*
> 
> Help change it


I already did it for you. go flash it now


----------



## lanzhicheng

Thank you. Have the opportunity to come to China, I introduce our Chinese beauties to you...


----------



## ChronoBodi

speaking of selling Titans... I tend to buy 1st, sell old card last... should I do it the other way around just before Maxwell?

but yea, anything used is never going to sell for original retail price most of the time.


----------



## jacknhut

How do you use Nvflash in win 8.1 64 bit? When I followed the direction on Shift Right Click Nvflash folder and choose "Open command window here" line and type Nvflash --protectoff , it says this version of Nvflash.exe is not compatible with the version of windows you are using....


----------



## Mogwaii

If i stay below 1.3 v in AB is there any use for me to use v2 of the skyn3t bios? Or is there more than watt output changes in the newer bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> How do you use Nvflash in win 8.1 64 bit? When I followed the direction on Shift Right Click Nvflash folder and choose "Open command window here" line and type Nvflash --protectoff , it says this version of Nvflash.exe is not compatible with the version of windows you are using....


That means you have the 32bit version of nvflash...
Download the #Z3flash from my SIG and follow instructions, easiest way to flash these days!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> If i stay below 1.3 v in AB is there any use for me to use v2 of the skyn3t bios? Or is there more than watt output changes in the newer bios?


It might improve your memory OC, it has been reported by some members that it does, it was tested extensively by me and its fine!
But if you dont OC much, youre fine with the earlier Skyn3t version!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It might improve your memory OC, it has been reported by some members that it does, it was tested extensively by me and its fine!
> But if you dont OC much, youre fine with the earlier Skyn3t version!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Ok , tyvm m8 , then il flash up with the v2 , i always like new stuff


----------



## FarmerJo

With that hack that let's you do 1.5 volts does it show in afterburner that you are pulling more volts or how can you tell if its working?


----------



## alancsalt

"Cleaned"

Discussing deleted posts in forum is a breach of TOS. If you have issues with deletions you are supposed to contact staff directly.

PM me if you need.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Shift + Right click doesn't give the command line option any more. What's up?


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It might improve your memory OC, it has been reported by some members that it does, it was tested extensively by me and its fine!
> But if you dont OC much, youre fine with the earlier Skyn3t version!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


My ASUS GTX Titan managed to sustain it's memory clock @ 7000 MHz (@ 1.21 V stock air) with latest vBIOS based on the ASUS one's for several loops of Valley and FireStrike + 7 hours Bad Company 2.
Past that nVidia drivers reset @ 7200 MHz.
On core side I'm stable @ 1202 MHz. @ 1215 MHz - artefacts in Valley.

Back to 6600 MHz core as on stock Zotac GTX Titan AMP! because I'm worried about memory modules' temp since I can't read/verify it and don't know given temp limit for them for 24/7 usage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Shift + Right click doesn't give the command line option any more. What's up?


In the MSI folder? I'm on 15beta and it still works... trying to find the commands for the 290x VRMs


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No in the NVFlash folder...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No in the NVFlash folder...


still work in here.



Have you changed anything in the registry ?


----------



## Groove2013

So sad that no one is willing to help me with my Titan's memory OC


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> So sad that no one is willing to help me with my Titan's memory OC


whats the problem?


----------



## Jpmboy

still working here to.



gotta be the UAC


----------



## Jpmboy

Do you guys think it would be stupid to put SLI titans on a PCIE2.0 board?

NVM the asrock e3g3 board is 3.0, but my 2700K is 2.0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> My ASUS GTX Titan managed to sustain it's memory clock @ 7000 MHz (@ 1.21 V stock air) with latest vBIOS based on the ASUS one's for several loops of Valley and FireStrike + 7 hours Bad Company 2.
> Past that nVidia drivers reset @ 7200 MHz.
> On core side I'm stable @ 1202 MHz. @ 1215 MHz - artefacts in Valley.
> 
> Back to 6600 MHz core as on stock Zotac GTX Titan AMP! because I'm worried about memory modules' temp since I can't read/verify it and don't know given temp limit for them for 24/7 usage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> So sad that no one is willing to help me with my Titan's memory OC


I don't think anyone is "unwilling". Maybe it's just that no-one has an answer or it's not clear what you are asking?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> My ASUS GTX Titan managed to sustain it's memory clock @ 7000 MHz (@ 1.21 V stock air) with latest vBIOS based on the ASUS one's for several loops of Valley and FireStrike + 7 hours Bad Company 2.
> Past that nVidia drivers reset @ 7200 MHz.
> On core side I'm stable @ 1202 MHz. @ 1215 MHz - artefacts in Valley.
> 
> Back to 6600 MHz core as on stock Zotac GTX Titan AMP! because I'm worried about memory modules' temp since I can't read/verify it and don't know given temp limit for them for 24/7 usage.


7000Mhz memory is 1750Mhz actual, that isn't bad at all for a 24/7 memory clock.

Memory doesn't run very hot, there isn't a way to monitor memory temps with Titan, but it really isn't a big concern. I don't even bother to heatsink bare memory chips.


----------



## charrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 7000Mhz memory is 1750Mhz actual, that isn't bad at all for a 24/7 memory clock.
> 
> Memory doesn't run very hot, there isn't a way to monitor memory temps with Titan, but it really isn't a big concern. I don't even bother to heatsink bare memory chips.


i always heatsink them =S


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> My *ASUS GTX Titan managed to sustain it's memory clock @ 7000 MHz* (@ 1.21 V stock air) with latest vBIOS based on the ASUS one's for several loops of Valley and FireStrike + 7 hours Bad Company 2.
> Past that nVidia drivers reset @ 7200 MHz.
> On core side I'm stable @ 1202 MHz. @ 1215 MHz - artefacts in Valley.
> 
> Back to 6600 MHz core as on stock Zotac GTX Titan AMP! because I'm worried about memory modules' temp since I can't read/verify it and don't know given temp limit for them for 24/7 usage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> *So sad that no one is willing to help me with my Titan's memory OC*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 7000Mhz memory is 1750Mhz actual, that isn't bad at all for a 24/7 memory clock.
> 
> *Memory doesn't run very hot, there isn't a way to monitor memory temps with Titan, but it really isn't a big concern. I don't even bother to heatsink bare memory chips*.


You got your answer right here on the memory heating concern of yours!
On the memory OC, there is no voltage control for the memory so the OC room varies from card to card, you got a good OC there from 6600mhz to 7000mhz! remember that your memory is factory OC´ed as its default clocks are 6000mhz!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I don't think anyone is "unwilling". Maybe it's just that no-one has an answer?


Concerning my question, I hope that considering it as "sorted out" by relying on *FtW 420's* benchmarks editor's flair/knowledge won't hurt my Titan @ 7000 MHz mem clock for 24/7 usage without heatsink/backplate







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charrr*
> 
> i always heatsink them =S


According to EVGA's statemant using heatsinks or a backplate helps in dropping vRAM modules' temps only by 3-5 degrees.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got your answer right here on the memory heating concern of yours!
> On the memory OC, there is no voltage control for the memory so the OC room varies from card to card, you got a good OC there from 6600mhz to 7000mhz! remember that your memory is factory OC´ed as its default clocks are 6000mhz!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


You may have to carefully reread my post once again as I've clearly stated in it that I have an ASUS one (6008MHz mem stock) but for security reason backed it up to those seen on a stock Zotac AMP! (6600 MHz mem stock) with no heatsinks/backplate on them.
But for the rest thanks for your input. It's always pleasant to meet some kind people here trying to help us


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Concerning my question, I hope that considering it as "sorted out" by relying on *FtW 420's* benchmarks editor's flair/knowledge won't hurt my Titan @ 7000 MHz mem clock for 24/7 usage without heatsink/backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to EVGA's statemant using heatsinks or a backplate helps in dropping vRAM modules' temps only by 3-5 degrees.
> You may have to carefully reread my post once again as I've clearly stated in it that I have an ASUS one (6008MHz mem stock) but backed it up to those seen on a stock Zotac AMP! (6600 MHz mem stock) with no heatsinks/backplate on it for security reason.
> But for the rest thanks for your input. It's always pleasant to meet some kind people here trying to help us


Heatsinks on the memory can't really hurt, but don't help a whole lot. I always used to use memory sinks but found they don't make a big difference.

Keep in mind when not using stock heatsinks or heatplates, the memory can go without but the mosfets in the VRMs do need cooling. At least great airflow although I still always heatsink them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Concerning my question, I hope that considering it as "sorted out" by relying on *FtW 420's* benchmarks editor's flair/knowledge won't hurt my Titan @ 7000 MHz mem clock for 24/7 usage without heatsink/backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to EVGA's statemant using heatsinks or a backplate helps in dropping vRAM modules' temps only by 3-5 degrees.
> You may have to carefully reread my post once again as I've clearly stated in it that I have an *ASUS one (6008MHz mem stock)* but backed it up to those seen on a stock Zotac AMP! (6600 MHz mem stock) with no heatsinks/backplate on it for security reason.
> But for the rest thanks for your input. It's always pleasant to meet some kind people here trying to help us


sorry missed that one!








Still you have a very good OC, what do you want to do more with your memory?
I have the same OC in my Titans and im doing fine with 3x 27" [email protected] 3240x1920!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Wen u guys say the card is gud for computing, wat does that mean? Multi-tasking?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Wen u guys say the card is gud for computing, wat does that mean? Multi-tasking?


There is a programming method called GPGPU, or General Purpose Computing on Graphics Processing Units. Compute is just a synonym for GPGPU. You may have heard of CUDA or OpenCL before, these are programming languages that can be processed using the GPU instead of the CPU. GPU's are incredible proficient at parrelel processing, or doing lots and lots of calculations at once, which stems from their ability to fill an entire high resolution screen with million of pixels creating complex graphics.

Certain applications take advantage of this compute ability. To name a few, theres [email protected], hashcat, adobe photoshop, bitcoin mining, and Nvidia's very own Physx.


----------



## Groove2013

Made some researches on GTX Titan vRAM modules "Samsung K4G20325FD-FC03" and found some info concerning their default VDD and VDDQ voltage is 1,5V ± 0.045V. Statemants regarding max operating 24/7 temp are missing.









But while researching on the other side found some info on GTX 780 Ti vRAM modules "SK Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR-R2C".
Their default VDD and VDDQ voltage is 1,5V ± 0.045V and *max operating 24/7 temp* is *85° C*.

Anyway 3 GB vRAM modules on GTX 780 Ti are on the same side as cooler and therefor have little to no chance to constantly hit more than 85° C.

Soon I will probably buy an IR laser thermometer to check max temp generated by vRAM modules' placed on the rear of my GTX Titan.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well I got the elevated command prompt to finally show up when holding shift and right-clicking. For some reason I wouldn't get that option all night last night (I'm trying to flash to the new Skyn3t bios) but now I get an error after doing the Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourromhere].rom line but the window closes too fast for me to see what the error is. Any ideas? This is the first time I've tried to flash with Win8.1 so I'm wondering if that's the issue?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well I got the elevated command prompt to finally show up when holding shift and right-clicking. For some reason I wouldn't get that option all night last night (I'm trying to flash to the new Skyn3t bios) but now I get an error after doing the Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourromhere].rom line but the window closes too fast for me to see what the error is. Any ideas? This is the first time I've tried to flash with Win8.1 so I'm wondering if that's the issue?


In order to flash the new revision you need to point which GPU is to flash, if the Nvflash -4 -5 -6 fail you must do

for GPU 1
nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom

for GPU 2
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6

It may ask two or three times tom "y" and "YES" just follow the process and you should be fine.


----------



## CaliLife17

Anyone have and success selling GPUs on eBay? Im always hesitant on selling my titans on eBay just because the seller saying that i sent them a dead card and trying to skimp out on payment. Should i just try and avoid eBay all together?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> In order to flash the new revision you need to point which GPU is to flash, if the Nvflash -4 -5 -6 fail you must do
> 
> for GPU 1
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 x.rom
> 
> for GPU 2
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6
> 
> It may ask two or three times tom "y" and "YES" just follow the process and you should be fine.


After running the Nvflash --protectoff command, it asks me to choose which GPU which are labeled 0 and 1. After choosing 0 I typed in the -4 -5 -6 command and that's where it errored...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Anyone have and success selling GPUs on eBay? Im always hesitant on selling my titans on eBay just because the seller saying that i sent them a dead card and trying to skimp out on payment. Should i just try and avoid eBay all together?


I've sold GTX 580, 660ti, 470, and 260 c216 with no problem at all, most of those for half price except for 660 Ti, which i got back $300 of original $350.

Maybe i'm lucky i didn't run into any trolling buyers or anything.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Anyone have and success selling GPUs on eBay? Im always hesitant on selling my titans on eBay just because the seller saying that i sent them a dead card and trying to skimp out on payment. Should i just try and avoid eBay all together?


I haven't tried using Ebay (only EVGA/OCN forums to sell), but if my memory serves me right szeged (hope I didn't mispel it) bought a Titan off Ebay only to wait some weeks before PayPal refunded him cause the guy never shipped it. I'm not sure how people can do that sort of thing and live with themselves.

Other then that I want to say thank you Occam and Skyn3t and anyone else who has helped you with the Ezflash utility! It took about a minute to flash all 3 of my cards, making everything so much more streamlined and efficient than typing them one by one. I don't know if it has added any overclocking headroom to my cards but I'll comment on that later. Currently just happy I have a running PC now


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I haven't tried using Ebay (only EVGA/OCN forums to sell), but if my memory serves me right szeged (hope I didn't mispel it) bought a Titan off Ebay only to wait some weeks before PayPal refunded him cause the guy never shipped it. I'm not sure how people can do that sort of thing and live with themselves.
> 
> Other then that I want to say thank you Occam and Skyn3t and anyone else who has helped you with the Ezflash utility! It took about a minute to flash all 3 of my cards, making everything so much more streamlined and efficient than typing them one by one. I don't know if it has added any overclocking headroom to my cards but I'll comment on that later. Currently just happy I have a running PC now


yeah the guy tried to screw me on ebay







but i got my money back eventually lol. That guy has a lot of negative feedback now from the same titan he tried to sell to multiple people.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah the guy tried to screw me on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i got my money back eventually lol. That guy has a lot of negative feedback now from the same titan he tried to sell to multiple people.


Wonder if he'd sell it to me???


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wonder if he'd sell it to me???


you can ask him


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Anyone have and success selling GPUs on eBay? Im always hesitant on selling my titans on eBay just because the seller saying that i sent them a dead card and trying to skimp out on payment. Should i just try and avoid eBay all together?


I've sold quite a bit of hardware using Ebay. I've only had one unfortunate incident and that was a UPS shipping damage issue. Other then that, it's been pretty smooth. You just have to make sure you set the buyer parameters like not allowing buyers of certain regions or certain feedback scores. That way you can weed out most of the shady buyers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Anyone have and success selling GPUs on eBay? Im always hesitant on selling my titans on eBay just because the seller saying that i sent them a dead card and trying to skimp out on payment. Should i just try and avoid eBay all together?


I recently sold a gaggle of waterblocked 670's on Ebay... but I required telephone communication with the person first.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wonder if he'd sell it to me???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can ask him
Click to expand...

Not outside the marketplace gentlemen.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not outside the marketplace gentlemen.


If serious, then you might have missed the joke of that exchange...lol


----------



## alancsalt

New guys see it and don't know the difference... everyone can help them avoid warnings etc, unless of course you enjoy seeing ppls drive into sand traps..









Actually, if serious, it would have been PM....


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

so I tried the new revision2 of skyn3t BIOS (928version) and it realy seems it improves memory oc potential...

before with rev1 I was able to max out my memory with +475 mhz in Heaven 4.0 and Crysis 3 (I am using thesetwo apps to test memory overclock just FYI)

and now with reviosion2 I am stable with +650 mhz in both. so in conclusion it realy seems its somehow better









just wanted to share this and tell ppl to try and flash it too









great work skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> so I tried the new revision2 of skyn3t BIOS (928version) and it realy seems it improves memory oc potential...
> 
> before with rev1 I was able to max out my memory with +475 mhz in Heaven 4.0 and Crysis 3 (I am using thesetwo apps to test memory overclock just FYI)
> 
> and now with reviosion2 I am stable with +650 mhz in both. so in conclusion it realy seems its somehow better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to share this and tell ppl to try and flash it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great work skyn3t


Great to see more members than Skupp and me having huge OC improvements with the new revision bios!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah the guy tried to screw me on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i got my money back eventually lol. That guy has a lot of negative feedback now from the same titan he tried to sell to multiple people.


I'm surprised he is getting away with it still, well hopefully dust builds up on his person and eventually teaches him something in the end. Glad you were compensated though after the whole debacle. The internet brings out a lot in people, both good and bad.

Going to test the memory overclocking right now, I usually have +250 on the memory (6500 MHz) but I'm going to shoot for 7 GHz or close to it. I tried doing the soft mod and messed up last night lol, I think I just have a problem reading the directions properly







.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm surprised he is getting away with it still, well hopefully dust builds up on his person and eventually teaches him something in the end. Glad you were compensated though after the whole debacle. The internet brings out a lot in people, both good and bad.
> 
> Going to test the memory overclocking right now, I usually have +250 on the memory (6500 MHz) but I'm going to shoot for 7 GHz or close to it. I tried doing the soft mod and messed up last night lol, I think I just have a problem reading the directions properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Tried my guide in my SIG? still have to improve it, might do ti tomorrow but still its easy to follow!








With your 3x monitor like me, you need a good memory OC, its an amazing difference it makes on tri monitor, the games are smoother with high memory OC and lower core clocks (SLI of course) than with high clocks and no memory OC at all!!


----------



## dpoverlord

I sitll haven't seen a review worth evaluating the GTX 780ti vs the Titan in regards to surround monitors and the benefit.

Anyone?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I sitll haven't seen a review worth evaluating the GTX 780ti vs the Titan in regards to surround monitors and the benefit.
> 
> Anyone?


heres basically how it goes, in benchmarks on 1920x1440, 2560x1440, 2560x1600, the 780ti is faster, and can overclock better and easier, but higher resolutions than that and boom, vram issues unless you turn some settings down.

why am i not a professional reviewer? that one sentence right there is short and straight to the point and truthful, meanwhile review sites make 15 page reviews that leave you saying " so.....is it better or not?"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> heres basically how it goes, in benchmarks on 1920x1440, 2560x1440, 2560x1600, the 780ti is faster, and can overclock better and easier, but higher resolutions than that and *boom, vram issues* unless you turn some settings down.
> 
> why am i not a professional reviewer? that one sentence right there is short and straight to the point and truthful, meanwhile review sites make 15 page reviews that leave you saying " so.....is it better or not?"


Yap, @3240 x 1920 even on windows 8.1 im seeing 4,9GB of memory usage in COD GHOSTS, in Windows 7 i was experiencing 5.3GB, so there it is and more games soon to follow with high requirements in the memory department, with memory leak or not 3GB is not going to cut it...


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> heres basically how it goes, in benchmarks on 1920x1440, 2560x1440, 2560x1600, the 780ti is faster, and can overclock better and easier, but higher resolutions than that and boom, vram issues unless you turn some settings down.
> 
> why am i not a professional reviewer? that one sentence right there is short and straight to the point and truthful, meanwhile review sites make 15 page reviews that leave you saying " so.....is it better or not?"


So basically if I am running 8050 x 1600 I should stay with SLI Titans vs selling and going for the ti.

Would be nice if they just made a faster titan...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So basically if I am running 8050 x 1600 I should stay with SLI Titans vs selling and going for the ti.
> 
> Would be nice if they just made a faster titan...


stay with the titans for that resolution.

they do make a faster titan, you can get it free from here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So basically if I am running 8050 x 1600 I should stay with SLI Titans vs selling and going for the ti.
> 
> Would be nice if they just made a faster titan...


+1 for Titans. 3gb will cripple the cards at your res & 60hz on some new games.

Cant beat a faster Titan for free Szeged.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> stay with the titans for that resolution.
> 
> they do make a faster titan, you can get it free from here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


Ha! You know I really should flash my titans. I have everything at stock. My Titans are set to +100 on GPu clock offset and mem clock offset power target to 104% and temp target set to 90C. I should figure out the best setup. Obv games like tf2 run fine. I have been playing metro light but as Swolern knows, Metro Last light does not scale well with SLI. Would be nice to play those games at a higher setting. Hell the one reason I still haven't upgraded the mobo ram cpu is that the 930 is still kicking strong. However.... I did get an offer for $400 for my ram cpu mobo and old GTX 460... tempting...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> +1 for Titans. 3gb will cripple the cards at your res & 60hz on some new games.
> 
> Cant beat a faster Titan for free Szeged.


Thanks for the +1 man almost to magic 35, the reviews I read after 25 pages were like Szeged. No Surround go for titan ti, surround or higher than 1600p go for titans... Granted all Nvidia had to do......

Make a Titan ti and in this thread:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/632958/the-geforce-lounge/will-gtx780ti-get-a-custom-colling-/

Nvidia says it is up to the card manufacturer to make a higher memory version of the 780ti... If they made a 780 ti with more ram boom titan killer.
Quote:


> 2) *Question: Will there be a 6GB Version:*
> Answer: Also up to the card manufacture, this is not part of our reference design but companies like EVGA typically offer this.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> so I tried the new revision2 of skyn3t BIOS (928version) and it realy seems it improves memory oc potential...
> 
> before with rev1 I was able to max out my memory with +475 mhz in Heaven 4.0 and Crysis 3 (I am using thesetwo apps to test memory overclock just FYI)
> 
> and now with reviosion2 I am stable with +650 mhz in both. so in conclusion it realy seems its somehow better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to share this and tell ppl to try and flash it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great work skyn3t


Enjoy it.

PS: I think I'm going to buy a Titan


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> There is a programming method called GPGPU, or General Purpose Computing on Graphics Processing Units. Compute is just a synonym for GPGPU. You may have heard of CUDA or OpenCL before, these are programming languages that can be processed using the GPU instead of the CPU. GPU's are incredible proficient at parrelel processing, or doing lots and lots of calculations at once, which stems from their ability to fill an entire high resolution screen with million of pixels creating complex graphics.
> 
> Certain applications take advantage of this compute ability. To name a few, theres [email protected], hashcat, adobe photoshop, bitcoin mining, and Nvidia's very own Physx.


Thank you for the explanation, computing makes sense now. REP+


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm surprised he is getting away with it still, well hopefully dust builds up on his person and eventually teaches him something in the end. Glad you were compensated though after the whole debacle. The internet brings out a lot in people, both good and bad.
> 
> Going to test the memory overclocking right now, I usually have +250 on the memory (6500 MHz) but I'm going to shoot for 7 GHz or close to it. I tried doing the soft mod and messed up last night lol, I think I just have a problem reading the directions properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you may find your self deleting the profiles over and over again to get it working. Hell, just delete the entire profiles folder if you find it won't stick.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Enjoy it.
> 
> PS: I think I'm going to buy a Titan


if you ever really want a titan i gotta get rid of some


----------



## Groove2013

*GTX Titan vs. GTX 780 Ti test* (german GTX 780 Ti review).

Look on 2nd table for 1920x1080 scores.
Look on 3rd table for 2560x1440 scores.

Click on games' title to make scores appeare for a corresponding game.

GTX Titan clocks:
*1006 MHz* core and 6008 MHz memory (288 GB/s) (2688 CUDA cores)
GTX 780 Ti clocks:
*1006 MHz* core and 7000 MHz memory (336 GB/s) (2880 CUDA cores)

Here's _the link_

A *difference* of *MAX 3 FPS* (min. as well as avg.) is observed in all games tested on both resolutions clock to clock* (*core clock) despite the fact that GTX 780 Ti has 192 CUDA cores more to offer than GTX Titan do.

Don't forget that GTX Titan's memory is at it's default 6008 MHz clock!
I think that the difference would have been even smaller (1-2 FPS) if GTX Titan's memory was clocked to 7000 MHz as well.

P.S. - mine is clocked to 7000 MHz 24/7 rock stable









*GTX Titan vs. GTX 780 Ti OC test @ 3840x2160* (german GTX 780 Ti review).


GTX Titan clocks:
*1202* MHz core and *7200* MHz memory
GTX 780 Ti clocks:
*1254* MHz core and *7400* MHz memory

Desipte 52 MHz more on core and 200MHz more on memory, GTX 780 Ti managed to be a *whole 3 FPS ahead* of GTX Tian. And this applies only for avg. FPS! No improvement at all for min. FPS!

And don't tell me that drivers for GTX 780 Ti will get more mature with time, because those for GTX Ttitan will do as well









And yes, B1 stepping chips on GTX 780 Ti will may be give you 13-38 MHz more on core (stock air @ 1.21 V depending on ASIC quality) compared to A1 stepping chips on GTX Titan (stock air @ 1.21 V) at the same voltage, but this will result in like 3 FPS real in-game performance increase. LOL









3 FPS gain (min. as well as avg.) on a GTX 780 Ti (stock air @ 1.21 V) thanks to it's 192 CUDA cores more compared to a GTX Titan (stock air @ 1.21 V) will add another 3 FPS thanks to B1 chip stepping giving us a *total number of 6 FPS more with less vRAM and crap DP computing power*.

And guess what, *nVidia is not inteding to EOL GTX Titan* because of it's DP compute power and 6 GB vRAM.

And the last one...
*No 6 GB vRAM GTX 780 Ti models from nVidia*. It's up to different vendors (like EVGA ...) to put more on it if they wish to do so. Search a little bit on nVidia forums.

So after all these findings I have no remorse of being in possesion of a GTX Titan.
(considering it's 78,2% ASIC and 1202/7000 MHz clocks @ 1.21 V stock air rock stable 24/7 for gaming)


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> So after all these findings I have no remorse of being in possesion of a GTX Titan.
> (considering it's 78,2% ASIC and 1202/7000 MHz clocks @ 1.21 V stock air rock stable 24/7 for gaming)


Same here! Happy owner of Titan running stable 1189/7000 @1.212v thanks to Skyn3t







. For some reason 1200 are on borderline stable, but not rock solid for me, despite using the AC Hybrid with max temp of 55C under load. Oh well, another first world problem I guess







.

As for the GTX780ti there is to consider the fact that in those test it reached 1250 with default voltage, leaving plenty of headroom for even more OC. That's where the appeal of the 780ti is.


----------



## jassilamba

Hey guys, I'm planning on getting rid of my Titans (2), and they have EK blocks and back plates installed. What is should be a decent value for them?


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> Same here! Happy owner of Titan running stable 1189/7000 @1.212v thanks to Skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For some reason 1200 are on borderline stable, but not rock solid for me, despite using the AC Hybrid with max temp of 55C under load. Oh well, another first world problem I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your card has probably a little lower ASIC quality than mine. Both of us need to apply more than 1.21 V to get rock stable 1202 MHz (for you) and 2015 MHz (for me) as we both hit voltage limit at these clocks.

But I'm not considering to go over 1.21 V on mine because of temperature (stock air cooler).
You may try doing so considering headroom you have temperaturewise.

Mine shows up some artefacts @ 2015 MHz and some more @ 2228 and drivers reset @ 2241.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on getting rid of my Titans (2), and they have EK blocks and back plates installed. What is should be a decent value for them?


I've seen 2 different GTX Titan's from 2 different owners getting sold for 640$ and for 660$ respectively with waterblocks on them. Don't remember about backplates.


----------



## dealio

my body is ready to buy an used titan for 500, let me know guise


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm planning on getting rid of my Titans (2), and they have EK blocks and back plates installed. What is should be a decent value for them?


Prices seem to vary, 650-800USD... Just be aware that talking about stuff like this out side of the appraisal section can be viewed as a breach of TOS.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Prices seem to vary, 650-800USD... Just be aware that talking about stuff like this out side of the appraisal section can be viewed as a breach of TOS.


Fair enough point, created an appraisal. My main reason to ask here was to get a better / realistic idea.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Fair enough point, created an appraisal. My main reason to ask here was to get a better / realistic idea.


you can pretty much take the resale value of the stock unit, then add 50-75 on top for the block.


----------



## szeged

ive had a couple bites for $750 for my titan+block so far, nothing solid yet though, maybe go for around the $700 to $750 mark.


----------



## jassilamba

I have been debating if I should list em here, or on ebay. Seem to be decent auction price wise over at ebay (bidding of course), but that all comes down to luck. I was thinking 1500 ish for both, so good to know, I'm not living under a rock totally lol.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I have been debating if I should list em here, or on ebay. Seem to be decent auction price wise over at ebay (bidding of course), but that all comes down to luck. I was thinking 1500 ish for both, so good to know, I'm not living under a rock totally lol.


im never ever ever ever ever using ebay again, unless i can find an evbot lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX Titan vs. GTX 780 Ti test* (german GTX 780 Ti review).
> 
> Look on 2nd table for 1920x1080 scores.
> Look on 3rd table for 2560x1440 scores.
> 
> Click on games' title to make scores appeare for a corresponding game.
> 
> GTX Titan clocks:
> *1006 MHz* core and 6008 MHz memory (288 GB/s) (2688 CUDA cores)
> GTX 780 Ti clocks:
> *1006 MHz* core and 7000 MHz memory (336 GB/s) (2880 CUDA cores)
> 
> Here's _the link_
> 
> A *difference* of *MAX 3 FPS* (min. as well as avg.) is observed in all games tested on both resolutions clock to clock* (*core clock) despite the fact that GTX 780 Ti has 192 CUDA cores more to offer than GTX Titan do.
> 
> Don't forget that GTX Titan's memory is at it's default 6008 MHz clock!
> I think that the difference would have been even smaller (1-2 FPS) if GTX Titan's memory was clocked to 7000 MHz as well.
> 
> P.S. - mine is clocked to 7000 MHz 24/7 rock stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX Titan vs. GTX 780 Ti OC test @ 3840x2160* (german GTX 780 Ti review).
> 
> 
> GTX Titan clocks:
> *1202* MHz core and *7200* MHz memory
> GTX 780 Ti clocks:
> *1254* MHz core and *7400* MHz memory
> 
> Desipte 52 MHz more on core and 200MHz more on memory, GTX 780 Ti managed to be a *whole 3 FPS ahead* of GTX Tian. And this applies only for avg. FPS! No improvement at all for min. FPS!
> 
> And don't tell me that drivers for GTX 780 Ti will get more mature with time, because those for GTX Ttitan will do as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, B1 stepping chips on GTX 780 Ti will may be give you 13-38 MHz more on core (stock air @ 1.21 V depending on ASIC quality) compared to A1 stepping chips on GTX Titan (stock air @ 1.21 V) at the same voltage, but this will result in like 3 FPS real in-game performance increase. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 FPS gain (min. as well as avg.) on a GTX 780 Ti (stock air @ 1.21 V) thanks to it's 192 CUDA cores more compared to a GTX Titan (stock air @ 1.21 V) will add another 3 FPS thanks to B1 chip stepping giving us a *total number of 6 FPS more with less vRAM and crap DP computing power*.
> 
> And guess what, *nVidia is not inteding to EOL GTX Titan* because of it's DP compute power and 6 GB vRAM.
> 
> And the last one...
> *No 6 GB vRAM GTX 780 Ti models from nVidia*. It's up to different vendors (like EVGA ...) to put more on it if they wish to do so. Search a little bit on nVidia forums.
> 
> So after all these findings I have no remorse of being in possesion of a GTX Titan.
> (considering it's 78,2% ASIC and 1202/7000 MHz clocks @ 1.21 V stock air rock stable 24/7 for gaming)


Yep, as I've said, the 780Ti is more like a spin off of Titan. Both can still be considered the King of Nvidia's product line, although the 780Ti is the absolute fastest in gaming (even if just by 5% or less)...


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Anyone have and success selling GPUs on eBay? Im always hesitant on selling my titans on eBay just because the seller saying that i sent them a dead card and trying to skimp out on payment. Should i just try and avoid eBay all together?
> 
> 
> 
> I've sold quite a bit of hardware using Ebay. I've only had one unfortunate incident and that was a UPS shipping damage issue. Other then that, it's been pretty smooth. You just have to make sure you set the buyer parameters like not allowing buyers of certain regions or certain feedback scores. That way you can weed out most of the shady buyers.
Click to expand...

Me too. 14 year eBay member here and perfect history...

Until last week... I've got a suspicious jerk that took 30 days to pay for an iPhone (turned him in for non-payment); he then messages me 3 weeks later saying it was stolen asking for the IMEI number - I provided it and asked if he wanted me to report it stolen to Sprint - he said no?; and, on the 30th day of the PayPal transaction, that he was 30 days late paying, the focker files a "Not as Described" dispute for WiFi not work, and for a _partial_ amount?!? I am dumbfounded. PayPal of course witholds the entire funds until "resolved."

I'm already preparing for that lost. PayPal and eBay doesn't care how longer you've been a member or in good standing. The buyer is always right, but I'll fight this one all the way to being destroyed. http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/04/paypal-shreds-ostensibly-rare-violin-because-it-cares/

Thank goodness I had "No returns" in my auction. Asshat. Then again, this is my first, and will be my last, cell phone I sell on eBay. Especially iPhone buyers as those guys seem very shady and exports everything.

As for video cards, I've sold several on eBay with great experiences. I find it easier, and more profitable, selling on these forums though from member to member. Like EVGA's MarketPlace where I usually list mine. You don't pay the 9% commission to eBay, though you still have to pay the 4% commission to PayPal.

Yep, that's right, you are looking at a 13% loss if you sell on eBay guys + insertion, reserved, Buy It Now fees.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Me too. 14 year eBay member here and perfect history...
> 
> Until last week... I've got a suspicious jerk that took 30 days to pay for an iPhone (turned him in for non-payment); he then messages me 3 weeks later saying it was stolen asking for the IMEI number - I provided it and asked if he wanted me to report it stolen to Sprint - he said no?; and, on the 30th day of the PayPal transaction, that he was 30 days late paying, the focker files a "Not as Described" dispute for WiFi not work, and for a _partial_ amount?!? I am dumbfounded. PayPal of course witholds the entire funds until "resolved."
> 
> I'm already preparing for that lost. PayPal and eBay doesn't care how longer you've been a member or in good standing. The buyer is always right, but I'll fight this one all the way to being destroyed. http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/04/paypal-shreds-ostensibly-rare-violin-because-it-cares/
> 
> Thank goodness I had "No returns" in my auction. Asshat. Then again, this is my first, and will be my last, cell phone I sell on eBay. Especially iPhone buyers as those guys seem very shady and exports everything.
> 
> As for video cards, I've sold several on eBay with great experiences. I find it easier, and more profitable, selling on these forums though from member to member. Like EVGA's MarketPlace where I usually list mine. You don't pay the 9% commission to eBay, though you still have to pay the 4% commission to PayPal.
> 
> Yep, that's right, you are looking at a 13% loss if you sell on eBay guys + insertion, reserved, Buy It Now fees.


Geez man, I'm glad I have local Kijiji here in Edmonton. Seems to work great for me and the market is large enough that you can always find a buyer.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Me too. 14 year eBay member here and perfect history...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Until last week... I've got a suspicious jerk that took 30 days to pay for an iPhone (turned him in for non-payment); he then messages me 3 weeks later saying it was stolen asking for the IMEI number - I provided it and asked if he wanted me to report it stolen to Sprint - he said no?; and, on the 30th day of the PayPal transaction, that he was 30 days late paying, the focker files a "Not as Described" dispute for WiFi not work, and for a _partial_ amount?!? I am dumbfounded. PayPal of course witholds the entire funds until "resolved."
> 
> I'm already preparing for that lost. PayPal and eBay doesn't care how longer you've been a member or in good standing. The buyer is always right, but I'll fight this one all the way to being destroyed. http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/04/paypal-shreds-ostensibly-rare-violin-because-it-cares/
> 
> Thank goodness I had "No returns" in my auction. Asshat. Then again, this is my first, and will be my last, cell phone I sell on eBay. Especially iPhone buyers as those guys seem very shady and exports everything.
> 
> As for video cards, I've sold several on eBay with great experiences. I find it easier, and more profitable, selling on these forums though from member to member. Like EVGA's MarketPlace where I usually list mine. You don't pay the 9% commission to eBay, though you still have to pay the 4% commission to PayPal.
> 
> Yep, that's right, you are looking at a 13% loss if you sell on eBay guys + insertion, reserved, Buy It Now fees
> 
> 
> .


they gut your phone for parts. then try to seek refunds.


----------



## eduncan911

Several of you guys are talking about offloading your Titans...

Personally, my 2x 780 Classifieds, while very fun overclocking, just exhaust way too much heat for my liking into my chassis. These were the first GPUs I've bought that exhausted into the chassis. I was very careful to select GPUs in the past that exhausted out the rear (and suffered the sound of the fans for it). GTX 295s (quad SLI), 2x 460 EEs, 2x 470s, 3x 580 Hydrocoppers and 3x 670s.

To top it off, I am getting back into a little AutoCAD recently and starting to see games hit that 3GB mark in my 6000x1080 surround setup.

I'm thinking, two stock air-cooled Titans may be a better for me, especially how the prices are coming down in the used market.

Dunno... need someone to convince me...

Anyone want a good deal on 2x 780 Classifieds w/EVBot?

Anyone want to ping me to sell their Titans for, say, $1100?


----------



## CaliLife17

@szeged, where have you been posting your Titans for sale? I'm trying to do the same. If this talk breaches Forum rules, i can switch it over to PM.


----------



## szeged

http://forums.evga.com/tt.aspx?forumid=56 is where i usually sell my cards, but you have to be a member of the evga.com marketplace crew to look :x pm me for more details if you want, i dont think were allowed to talk about these deals other than in the ocn marketplace.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> they gut your phone for parts. then try to seek refunds.


Yep, that's what I am thinking. And why I will fight it all the way to the end, making them send photos to PayPal to prove they still have it, and that it was destroyed, etc. I'd rather see him crush it and go through the entire Claim process at PayPal then to refund $150 to some guy that is doing who knows what.

I think I have a good technicality though: he is claming, "Not exactly as described" where it was described as an Apple iPhone 4S, with IMEI number. And that's exactly what he got. If it was defective, he technically had no recourse as I had a "No Returns, All Sales Final" policy on the auction.

That's clearly black-n-white to me. Only if PayPal decides to ignore this will it continue.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tt.aspx?forumid=56 is where i usually sell my cards, but you have to be a member of the evga.com marketplace crew to look :x pm me for more details if you want, i dont think were allowed to talk about these deals other than in the ocn marketplace.


Yep, I've sold a lot and bought a lot in the EVGA Marketplace as well.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Made some researches on GTX Titan vRAM modules "Samsung K4G20325FD-FC03" and found some info concerning their default VDD and VDDQ voltage is 1,5V ± 0.045V. Statemants regarding max operating 24/7 temp are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But while researching on the other side found some info on GTX 780 Ti vRAM modules "SK Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR-R2C".
> Their default VDD and VDDQ voltage is 1,5V ± 0.045V and *max operating 24/7 temp* is *85° C*.
> 
> Anyway 3 GB vRAM modules on GTX 780 Ti are on the same side as cooler and therefor have little to no chance to constantly hit more than 85° C.
> 
> Soon I will probably buy an IR laser thermometer to check max temp generated by vRAM modules' placed on the rear of my GTX Titan.


IMHO you can check with your finger or check with any kind of thermometer.

I bought a fan controller with included 4 temperature sensors, that would work too


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Its got far too quiet in here


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Its got far too quiet in here


*hrms*

Ok, gotta fix that, here is something with the sickest base drop and most awesome rhythms ever:


----------



## skupples

LOL... lookin like 1,000,000(million) post thread in here all of a sudden.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Its got far too quiet in here


Yap! the rage is out there at the Galaxy´s 780Ti burning boards!


----------



## szeged

glad i only buy evga products


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! the rage is out there at the Galaxy´s 780Ti burning boards!


Explain to me from the start what happened there . i see bits about it but still confused


----------



## modd3er




----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! the rage is out there at the Galaxy´s 780Ti burning boards!


These people are utterly ignorant @ this point. Their IS AN ISSUE with these cards in Taiwan right now, NONE OF THEM HAVE BLOWN UP A MOTHERBOARD. They simply won't boot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Explain to me from the start what happened there . i see bits about it but still confused


Post I put together covering all the known detail's & evidence those photo's are tahiti of some sort. Please take this info and spread it to other boards where people haven't figured it out yet. Blind leading the blind. No one even thinks to check for facts these days. If you like your gpu, YOU CAN KEEP IT PERIOD... sorry had to...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380934/mod-me-back-to-life-7970-burnt-fingers/0_50#post_19723893

More proof, if anyone couldn't believe the comparison that has been drawn.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So I bought a Titan off of Kijiji tonight for $450 plus some Corsair GT ram. The core and memory seem strong on this one:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7475016

This is with the old Naennon bios 1.21v on air


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I *bought a Titan off of Kijiji tonight for $450* plus some Corsair GT ram. The core and memory seem strong on this one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7475016
> 
> This is with the old Naennon bios 1.21v on air


Strolling by and just had to comment - GREAT PRICE bud


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I bought a Titan off of Kijiji tonight for $450 plus some Corsair GT ram. The core and memory seem strong on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7475016
> 
> This is with the old Naennon bios 1.21v on air


Nice price man!

What's the ASIC score on that?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Its far to cold in here recently . Time to bench again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> *hrms*
> 
> Ok, gotta fix that, here is something with the sickest base drop and most awesome rhythms ever:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All songs need cannons !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Strolling by and just had to comment - GREAT PRICE bud


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Nice price man!
> 
> What's the ASIC score on that?


Thanks guys, but I did have to give up some great ram too. They were only just sitting on the shelf for six months or so!









Asic:



Need a water block and I also need to figure out the over voltage thing with these cards.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks guys, but I did have to give up some great ram too. They were only just sitting on the shelf for six months or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a water block and I also need to figure out the over voltage thing with these cards.


We got you covered... Go the manual route, using the tool is just silly, unnecessary & annoying. #1 tip, if you are getting the proper return in command prompt, but can't get msi-ab to respond, delete the entire profiles file & try again.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks guys, but I did have to give up some great ram too. They were only just sitting on the shelf for six months or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic:
> 
> 
> 
> Need a water block and I also need to figure out the over voltage thing with these cards.


Well if you need some more ram......


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> These people are utterly ignorant @ this point. Their IS AN ISSUE with these cards in Taiwan right now, NONE OF THEM HAVE BLOWN UP A MOTHERBOARD. They simply won't boot.
> Post I put together covering all the known detail's & evidence those photo's are tahiti of some sort. Please take this info and spread it to other boards where people haven't figured it out yet. Blind leading the blind. No one even thinks to check for facts these days. If you like your gpu, YOU CAN KEEP IT PERIOD... sorry had to...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380934/mod-me-back-to-life-7970-burnt-fingers/0_50#post_19723893
> 
> More proof, if anyone couldn't believe the comparison that has been drawn.


yap, if the blind lead the blind, both shall fall into the ditch!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks guys, but I did have to give up some great ram too. They were only just sitting on the shelf for six months or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic:
> 
> 
> 
> Need a water block and I also need to figure out *the over voltage thing with these cards*.


Everything you need in my SIG my Friend!








Oh, and welcome back to the dinosaurs club as Skupp says!


----------



## HG02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Me too. 14 year eBay member here and perfect history...
> 
> Until last week... I've got a suspicious jerk that took 30 days to pay for an iPhone (turned him in for non-payment); he then messages me 3 weeks later saying it was stolen asking for the IMEI number - I provided it and asked if he wanted me to report it stolen to Sprint - he said no?; and, on the 30th day of the PayPal transaction, that he was 30 days late paying, the focker files a "Not as Described" dispute for WiFi not work, and for a _partial_ amount?!? I am dumbfounded. PayPal of course witholds the entire funds until "resolved."
> 
> I'm already preparing for that lost. PayPal and eBay doesn't care how longer you've been a member or in good standing. The buyer is always right, but I'll fight this one all the way to being destroyed. http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/04/paypal-shreds-ostensibly-rare-violin-because-it-cares/
> 
> Thank goodness I had "No returns" in my auction. Asshat. Then again, this is my first, and will be my last, cell phone I sell on eBay. Especially iPhone buyers as those guys seem very shady and exports everything.
> 
> As for video cards, I've sold several on eBay with great experiences. I find it easier, and more profitable, selling on these forums though from member to member. Like EVGA's MarketPlace where I usually list mine. You don't pay the 9% commission to eBay, though you still have to pay the 4% commission to PayPal.
> 
> Yep, that's right, you are looking at a 13% loss if you sell on eBay guys + insertion, reserved, Buy It Now fees.


I have found it a pain to sell old I.T. parts on Ebay it is not worth the effort have not sold any thing on ebay for many years far to many hassles


----------



## h2spartan

So I did one last 3dmark 11 run on air before I switch over to water....15k for me is an accomplishment!









i7 3770k @ 4.2ghz Titan @ 1215/1800 @ 1.21v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7475227


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So I did one last 3dmark 11 run on air before I switch over to water....15k for me is an accomplishment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.2ghz Titan @ 1215/1800 @ 1.21v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7475227


nice score you got there. from what I have heared you will be amazed with titan under water. it is such a beast









anyhow I also came here to confirm my theory and after 14 hours of maxxed out Heaven 4.0 I can say that revision 2 of skyn3ts bios helps memory overclock by some number

with R1 I was stable with +475 and now I am with +650 on r2

try this new BIOS out guys who havent done it yet


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Tried my guide in my SIG? still have to improve it, might do ti tomorrow but still its easy to follow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your 3x monitor like me, you need a good memory OC, its an amazing difference it makes on tri monitor, the games are smoother with high memory OC and lower core clocks (SLI of course) than with high clocks and no memory OC at all!!


I'll try it again in time, looking at what skupples said I probably need to do that. I deleted the profiles for the GPUs but not the entire folder. I just need to stabilize my CPU OC first before I mess with my Titans, or consider having 2 loops so I can OC them both adequately, cards are 40-44C but the CPU is a dumper when it comes to heat at 5.0. I just don't know if a 360 monsta rad could cool the 3 cards nicely, leaving the 1080 for the CPU, ram, vreg, SB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you may find your self deleting the profiles over and over again to get it working. Hell, just delete the entire profiles folder if you find it won't stick.


Thank you for the suggestion skupples, I'll remember that and give it a try ASAP







. The cmd thing works and all the other stuff just like Occams guides state, but when in AB I can't adjust the voltage like I see in some peoples screenshots, I still only get +62 mv or whatever it is.

Also, awesome price on that Titan TooShort! I don't think I could ever sell a card like Titan for that cheap though, there not even a year old


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im thinking of going to the red side. (boo! Boo! Boo! I know i can here the jeers already lol). I know they are having problems but since my missus stole my 4K tv for herself whilst I was away with work. Im now back to my 3 VG2487QE setup and Im thinking of trying either 5x1 or 2x1 with 2 benq w1080st projectors. Both have been setups Ive always wanted to try. Its a shame nvidia dont support 5x1 or 2x1. Im leaning more towards dual projectors in eyefinity and going a curved screen. It should make for some good immersion and vertigo. But i still get the feeling I will highly regret it. My Titans have been so good to me. The most stable and fluid card I've ever gamed with.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Sell on Amazon?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im thinking of going to the red side. (boo! Boo! Boo! I know i can here the jeers already lol). I know they are having problems but since my missus stole my 4K tv for herself whilst I was away with work. Im now back to my 3 VG2487QE setup and Im thinking of trying either 5x1 or 2x1 with 2 benq w1080st projectors. Both have been setups Ive always wanted to try. Its a shame nvidia dont support 5x1 or 2x1. Im leaning more towards dual projectors in eyefinity and going a curved screen. It should make for some good immersion and vertigo. But i still get the feeling I will highly regret it. My Titans have been so good to me. The most stable and fluid card I've ever gamed with.


don't jump yet dude. I've been working with the r290x with an EK WB... and I would NOT get r290x's to replace your titans. Is there no way to get the video you need? I'm actually finding that the 290 is rather poor at 4K. An of course, AMD drivers do not let me create custom resolutions or change pixel-clocks to match what i had sli titans doing at 4k.

but... I do have a nice 290x with WB that i'd part with...


----------



## hatlesschimp

I hear what your saying but i have to go AMD if I'm to go dual projector. Ill only buy the one card for now with the two projectors and see how it goes. As for the 4k im going to hold out now till next years tvs arrive and see what graphics cards are around then. Maybe i could go dual 7970s instead of a single 290x???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I hear what your saying but i have to go AMD if I'm to go dual projector. Ill only buy the one card for now with the two projectors and see how it goes. As for the 4k im going to hold out now till next years tvs arrive and see what graphics cards are around then. Maybe i could go dual 7970s instead of a single 290x???


I juist now ran 7970 cfx vs a single r290x in firestrike extreme


don't let theoverall score fool you:

r290x uber/gaming = 4972 GFX score
7970cfx 1125/1575 = 7919 GFX score

my 7970s are in a [email protected] rig at PCIE2.0
the R290x is in a [email protected] rig at pcie3.0 (+7000 physics)

Wanna buy my R290x? it is actually a good one! benches really high. does 1250/7000 no problem.


----------



## hatlesschimp

We might want to continue our chat over here...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/4850#post_21175465

Mind you I dont think to many people in the green zone are worried lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'll try it again in time, looking at what skupples said I probably need to do that. I deleted the profiles for the GPUs but not the entire folder. I just need to stabilize my CPU OC first before I mess with my Titans, or consider having 2 loops so I can OC them both adequately, cards are 40-44C but the CPU is a dumper when it comes to heat at 5.0. I just don't know if a 360 monsta rad could cool the 3 cards nicely, leaving the 1080 for the CPU, ram, vreg, SB.
> Thank you for the suggestion skupples, I'll remember that and give it a try ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The cmd thing works and all the other stuff just like Occams guides state, but when in AB I can't adjust the voltage like I see in some peoples screenshots, I still only get +62 mv or whatever it is.
> 
> Also, awesome price on that Titan TooShort! I don't think I could ever sell a card like Titan for that cheap though, there not even a year old


just do the profile file delete dealio, & make sure you have volt control enabled in the general tab. It can be a major pita some times for w/e reason. You know you've won when it prompts to reboot.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I bought a Titan off of Kijiji tonight for $450 plus some Corsair GT ram. The core and memory seem strong on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7475016
> 
> This is with the old Naennon bios 1.21v on air


Great price, and good call!

You may miss that cas 9 2400 for physics score, but you will more than make up for it with the volt modded graphics score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I bought a Titan off of Kijiji tonight for $450 plus some Corsair GT ram. The core and memory seem strong on this one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7475016
> This is with the old Naennon bios 1.21v on air


Good to have Tooshort back!
nice buy


----------



## dealio

please guys stop epeenblocking me on ebay while i try to score a cheap titan. pretty sure some of us must the driving those auction prices up up up


----------



## Creator

Finally got my second Titan. I paid $650 and it came with a shiny new ACX cooler installed on it, along with stock cooler. Brief overclock testing using Heaven and 3D11 in a G630 computer seems to show something like 1176/7400 as the max stable clocks in those programs with Skyn3t 1.212v (compared to my current card that could do 1215/7500). I'm happy the memory clocks well on this one (7ghz+) because memory bandwidth in not something you double up with in SLI like you do core power. ASIC is a low 65.1% but that's nothing a 1.3v LLC mod plus water block can't fix in the future! I can also now number crunch using CUDA on the secondary card without it having it lag up my display. That's what I really needed this second Titan for.

I'll be getting it added to the loop this coming weekend. I've have spare EK-FC Titan block that's been a long time waiting for this.


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Finally got my second Titan. I paid $650 and it came with a shiny new ACX cooler installed on it, along with stock cooler. Brief overclock testing using Heaven and 3D11 in a G630 computer seems to show something like 1176/7400 as the max stable clocks in those programs with Skyn3t 1.212v (compared to my current card that could do 1215/7500). I'm happy the memory clocks well on this one (7ghz+) because memory bandwidth in not something you double up with in SLI like you do core power. ASIC is a low 65.1% but that's nothing a 1.3v LLC mod plus water block can't fix in the future! I can also now number crunch using CUDA on the secondary card without it having it lag up my display. That's what I really needed this second Titan for.
> 
> I'll be getting it added to the loop this coming weekend. I've have spare EK-FC Titan block that's been a long time waiting for this.


Dang you must have been the one to beat me to buying the one off the guy on [H], nice score!!!!!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

For people looking for their 1st or 2nd, 3rd and 4th Titan. We should make sure to let each other know that we shouldn't bid over $600 ish on Titans on EBAY. This might help us get a Titan for cheap.


----------



## Creator

There was that one, and then two that were actually listed for even less from another guy (I think it was $625 each or $1200 for two of them). The $625 (or $600 each) ones were the cheapest I've seen. I think $600-$650 will be the going price (outside of Ebay) for Titans until Maxwell arrives. Performance-wise at that price it's perfectly in line with the 780 and 780Ti. And even with the 290X considering you don't need to buy an aftermarket cooler with Titan. And the used factor is made up for having 6GB of VRAM, and fully enabled compute if you're into CUDA development.

GL with your getting your Titans everyone. Now I can say I've only been 50% screwed over by Nvidia.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> There was that one, and then two that were actually listed for even less from another guy (I think it was $625 each or $1200 for two of them). The $625 (or $600 each) ones were the cheapest I've seen. I think $600-$650 will be the going price (outside of Ebay) for Titans until Maxwell arrives. Performance-wise at that price it's perfectly in line with the 780 and 780Ti. And even with the 290X considering you don't need to buy an aftermarket cooler with Titan. And the used factor is made up for having 6GB of VRAM, and fully enabled compute if you're into CUDA development.
> 
> GL with your getting your Titans everyone. Now I can say I've only been 50% screwed over by Nvidia.


actually isn't it 25% screwed?


----------



## h2spartan

I'm sure that this has been requested ad nauseam but can someone link me to the Skyn3t revision 2 bios pretty please? I have to have these once I go water.


----------



## carlhil2

just showing off my new 4930K, about to flash the new bios now...http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7477998 now, to push for 4.8...


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm sure that this has been requested ad nauseam but can someone link me to the Skyn3t revision 2 bios pretty please? I have to have these once I go water.


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17912 1006 MHz
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17911 928 MHz


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17912 1006 MHz
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17911 928 MHz


Thanks bud! +1 rep


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks bud! +1 rep


just search the thread for razor he has everything you need in his signature


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> just search the thread for razor he has everything you need in his signature


Thanks skupples! +1


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Great price, and good call!
> 
> You may miss that cas 9 2400 for physics score, but you will more than make up for it with the volt modded graphics score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good to have Tooshort back!
> nice buy


Thanks guys!









I gave up my old 2133Mhz GTs and $450, not my 2666 Plats. I'd never give these babies up!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up my old 2133Mhz GTs and $450, not my 2666 Plats. I'd never give these babies up!


are those the c10 plats? I love them!


----------



## RushiMP

I understand the moth to flame reaction many people have when new Tech comes out, but in this case it seems particularly silly. If you are running Surround, I think it is smarter to buy used Titans instead of any other card available right now. I just checked the other night and with BF4 Ultra and Nvidia surround its is easy encroach on the 3 GB found in the 780 and 780 Ti.

Oh and FWIW I never had much luck overclocking my memory until this latest Skynet BIOS. Now happily running at 7000 and it has made a surprising difference in BF4. Ultra Surround with AA is now very playable, even in 64-player TDM.

Very happy to have two cards running 1202/7000 with stock air coolers at 1.212V. Its like 3 Titans worth of FLOPS for the convenience and scaling of 2.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Oh and FWIW I never had much luck overclocking my memory until this latest Skynet BIOS. Now happily running at 7000 and it has made a surprising difference in BF4. Ultra Surround with AA is now very playable, even in 64-player TDM.
> 
> Very happy to have two cards running 1202/7000 with stock air coolers at 1.212V. Its like 3 Titans worth of FLOPS for the convenience and scaling of 2.


how does the Skynet bios compare to the TI v04 bios? Have you tried both? i have not tried skynet, but they seem similar except the v04 is under-volted by default. Is there any art involved or do you think they are both basically similar?

I am running just below 1200/7000/[email protected]%/1.2v/TI Bios v04/double precision enabled on quad titans on on my current setup.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up my old 2133Mhz GTs and $450, not my 2666 Plats. I'd never give these babies up!


Not too bad, a 2133mhz c9 PSC kit? Just PM me if thinking about trading off some GTX3 or something....









Worked out pretty good for you though. Sells a great Titan, buys cheap Titan, another great one! 1240 @ 1.2v is nice!


----------



## RushiMP

I have only used the TI v01 and v02 BIOS so I can't say.

Next time I have to do a driver upgrade I may give it a shot, I like the stock-like undervolting of the previous TI bios. I just crave stability, and once I have things dialed in hate to mess with it for that last 1-2%. Stability = Playability. Stability Testing = Grumpy sad face and eventually Whiskey, which leads to Angry Face and Unstable Overclocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I'm sure that this has been requested ad nauseam but can someone link me to the Skyn3t revision 2 bios pretty please? I have to have these once I go water.


sorry to be late to your post!








You got everything in my SIG, OC tools and bios EZ3flash tool too!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> how does the Skynet bios compare to the TI v04 bios? Have you tried both? i have not tried skynet, but they seem similar except the v04 is under-volted by default. Is there any art involved or do you think they are both basically similar?
> 
> I am running just below *1200/7000*/[email protected]%/1.2v/TI Bios v04/*double precision enabled on quad titans* on on my current setup.


How do you manage that? Titan runs at reduced clock speeds when full double-precision is enabled! Are you gaming too?
Take 2 programmers and give them a task of development on a piece of code, you end up having the same root but different outcome!
I take Skyn3t´s bios any day and recommend them!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## djriful

Why isn't Skyn3t Rev2 bios + the EZ3flash update on the OP yet?


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> How do you manage that? Titan runs at reduced clock speeds when full double-precision is enabled! Are you gaming too?


i think it runs at its base rate when in DP. Sp it drops to 837 normally. if you set your base rate to 1200 it drops to that









i play games on that machine sometimes, but i dont even bother running SLI because its not necessary. I am attaching 3 more cards to it so i can get 7 titans on this machine. pcie 2.0 x16 ribbons (dont think you can buy pcie 3.0), and little port risers are required.


----------



## Creator

Titan runs at whatever clock I tell it to run when running DP calculations (with DP fully enabled). Maybe the custom files have something to do with that? But it certainly isn't underclocking itself on my end. It's funny that our Titans are actually faster than K20X because of that. It may not have ECC, but I can run my calculations at 1200mhz if I want to.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i think it runs at its base rate when in DP. Sp it drops to 837 normally. if you set your base rate to 1200 it drops to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i play games on that machine sometimes, but i dont even bother running SLI because its not necessary. I am attaching 3 more cards to it so i can get 7 titans on this machine. pcie 2.0 x16 ribbons (dont think you can buy pcie 3.0), and little port risers are required.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Titan runs at whatever clock I tell it to run when running DP calculations (with DP fully enabled). Maybe the custom files have something to do with that? But it certainly isn't underclocking itself on my end. It's funny that our Titans are actually faster than K20X because of that. It may not have ECC, but I can run my calculations at 1200mhz if I want to.


Nice that is working for you two!








No joy for me, it reverts back to 836mhz and games wont even start! All crash at some point, on windows 8.1, never tested it on W7 though!
Not that it matters as i do not run any software that needs double precision but its good to know that we have it if we need it and works!









Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> how does the Skynet bios compare to the TI v04 bios? Have you tried both? i have not tried skynet, but they seem similar except the v04 is under-volted by default. Is there any art involved or do you think they are both basically similar?
> 
> I am running just below 1200/7000/[email protected]%/1.2v/TI Bios v04/double precision enabled on quad titans on on my current setup.


Ti Rev 3 and Rev 4 are most likely a response to Sky's overwhelming success with GK110 modding... That said, i'll stick with the in house hexer who responds to my pm's day or night.


----------



## Luke212

i would say its a lot hotter running 1200/double precision. i apply a high speed floor flan and 100% to keep the quads down below 80C when running number crunching :/ power usage is 80% of 350W ~ 280W per card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ti Rev 3 and Rev 4 are most likely a response to Sky's overwhelming success with GK110 modding... That said, i'll stick with the in house hexer who responds to my pm's day or night.


Meh! The only differences are lower idle voltages, lower default 3d voltage and its based on 80.10.3E.00.01, so, nothing really new, there is some fine tunning on the downsampling but nothing major!
IMO there is absolutely no reason to think of change to it or even try it!
True! I rather have like you say a modder who responds to my PM´s day or night and it is a FRIEND to everybody and HAS A BIG HEART, than someone that don´t even reply to a donation...









So, i know im speaking for everybody when i say:

*THANK YOU SKYN3T!!!*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> please guys stop epeenblocking me on ebay while i try to score a cheap titan. pretty sure some of us must the driving those auction prices up up up


I really doubt anyone is deliberately trying to sabotage your titan acquisition. You have to realize that this card transcends the gamer market. tech startups & crunchers all over the world are probably trying to jump on these used models right now. They seem to avg 600-800, on ebay atm.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Meh! The only differences are lower idle voltages, lower default 3d voltage and its based on 80.10.3E.00.01, so, nothing really new, there is some fine tunning on the downsampling but nothing major!
> IMO there is absolutely no reason to think of change to it or even try it!
> True! I rather have like you say a modder who responds to my PM´s day or night and it is a FRIEND to everybody and HAS A BIG HEART, than someone that don´t even reply to a donation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i know im speaking for everybody when i say:
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU SKYN3T!!!*


yes, and to think all the flame sky get's in other forums... WHILE DOING ALL OF THIS FOR FREEEEEE... while Ti (no names needed) accepts/pushes donations.


----------



## LunaP

Apparently I forgot to join, Skupples just resent the invite









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gqm6q/

Already submitted the form as well. Waiting on a 2nd card to arrive this week and will be putting both under water w/ my new build.

Love how the new cards have added a serious drop to the Titan prices <3333 and by drop I mean people frantic to sell theirs for dirt cheap , some still freshly sealed


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, and to think all the flame sky get's in other forums... WHILE DOING ALL OF THIS FOR FREEEEEE... while Ti (no names needed) accepts/pushes donations.


This is probably the reason for the flaming & other nonsense. Providing something for free while others expect post counts in their forum or donations.

Must agree with the Ed's sentiment, Thank you Skyn3t!


----------



## skupples

It's not Skyn3t's fault that the Ti forum looks like it was setup by a 12 year old in 1999.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, and to think all the flame sky get's in other forums... WHILE DOING ALL OF THIS FOR FREEEEEE... while Ti (no names needed) *accepts/pushes donations*.


Exactly my point!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not Skyn3t's fault that the Ti forum looks like it was setup by a 12 year old in 1999.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Apparently I forgot to join, Skupples just resent the invite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gqm6q/
> 
> Already submitted the form as well. Waiting on a 2nd card to arrive this week and will be putting both under water w/ my new build.
> 
> Love how the new cards have added a serious drop to the Titan prices <3333 and by drop I mean people frantic to sell theirs for dirt cheap , some still freshly sealed


Welcome to the worlds fastest Dinosaur club!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Welcome to the worlds fastest Dinosaur club!


----------



## gamingarena

Quick question before i flash with skynet rev 2 bios does it have lower states, don't want it to run it at constant max speed.
Since i run SLI most of my games are not even utilizing 30% or my Titans and i dont need them to run Full blown speed.

Fast response before i flash is highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Quick question before i flash with skynet rev 2 bios does it have lower states, don't want it to run it at constant max speed.
> Since i run SLI most of my games are not even utilizing 30% or my Titans and i dont need them to run Full blown speed.
> 
> Fast response before i flash is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes it does, i tested the bios extensively before it was released and its all fine, the voltages and the downclocking!


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it does, i tested the bios extensively before it was released and its all fine, the voltages and the downclocking!


Thanks that was fast, flash here im come


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Thanks that was fast, flash here im come


Use the tool in my SIG, EZ3flash tool, its easy and intuitive to use!


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use the tool in my SIG, EZ3flash tool, its easy and intuitive to use!


While you here last quick question 928 or 1006? is that the min state or what?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> While you here last quick question 928 or 1006? is that the min state or what?


only the base core clock. most of us like the higher base clock .


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use the tool in my SIG, EZ3flash tool, its easy and intuitive to use!


Hi sorry if its been asked, as you can tell im new here. How does the EZ3 tool benefit over NVFlash For Windows? i just do nvflash -iX -6 bios.rom and it works.

Hi also to Skynet you are smart to make these kick ass bioses.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> *While you here last quick question 928 or 1006? is that the min state or what?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *only the base core clock. most of us like the higher base clock* .


^ ^ What my Brother said!


----------



## LunaP

All hail in the presence of skyn3t


----------



## gamingarena

Thanks a lot both of you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Thanks a lot both of you!


Anytime! thats what we are here for!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> Hi sorry if its been asked, as you can tell im new here. How does the EZ3 tool benefit over NVFlash For Windows? i just do nvflash -iX -6 bios.rom and it works.
> 
> Hi also to Skynet you are smart to make these kick ass bioses.


It just make a lot life easier when ppl are not familiar with Nvflash.

yeah I eat too much green vegetables when I was kid.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> While you here last quick question 928 or 1006? is that the min state or what?


I love the fact it's the base core clock, as allot of the older games I play will only respond to the base clock of the bios, even when heavily overclocked. Example, atm (games not even that old) Serious Sam 3... I went into god mode @ let ohhh, 300 some mobs spawn, still would only go up to 1086, even when set for ~1303.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I sold my titans. What have I done!!!

Lol oh well I needed 2x1 surround support for 2 projectors and silly Billy nvidia dont support it. 3 titans would have been overkill for 2x 1080p at 60Hz.

I still have a gtx 660. I wonder if I can use it with the amd 290x? If not I will make new htpc for the living room.

Thanks guys for your support with my titans and they are certainly the best cards ive ever had and gave me hours of fun and the most reliable. I bought a r9 290x tonight but im skeptical about its performance and reliability. How many cards have you sold and thought I wish I didnt have to sell them?


----------



## Gabrielzm

quick question guys. Which version of the MSIafterburner should be used? Only the beta 14 or 15 or the official release can be used to along with skynet BIOS?

Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I sold my titans. What have I done!!!
> 
> Lol oh well I needed 2x1 surround support for 2 projectors and silly Billy nvidia dont support it. 3 titans would have been overkill for 2x 1080p at 60Hz.
> 
> I still have a gtx 660. I wonder if I can use it with the amd 290x? If not I will make new htpc for the living room.
> 
> Thanks guys for your support with my titans and they are certainly the best cards ive ever had and gave me hours of fun and the most reliable. I bought a r9 290x tonight but im skeptical about its performance and reliability. How many cards have you sold and thought I wish I didnt have to sell them?


A sad day in titanland... But maybe a few new members on the way! Enjoy the 290x, it's a good card. You're gonna need a few of them for surround or 4k. My experience is that the new amd drivers need work at 4k (duh, right?) but the new NV driver seems (somehow) to be much smoother and a tad bit more fps @4k in bf4 at least. Haven't had a chance to try other games...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> quick question guys. Which version of the MSIafterburner should be used? Only the beta 14 or 15 or the official release can be used to along with skynet BIOS?
> 
> Cheers


Beta 15 works fine with the bios'.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im not gaming on the Sony 4k now. My missus has fallen in love with it and its out in the living room. Shes the boss in this house lol. Well I let her think it lol na next year ill grab another set for myself if I see a good one. Anyways to accommodate her ive had to sell 3 titans, 3 monitors and an old tv. And with that cash im buying 2x BenQ W1080st projectors and 2 290x cards. Im going to make a curved screen and warp and blend the image. Should be fun lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> quick question guys. Which version of the MSIafterburner should be used? Only the beta 14 or 15 or the official release can be used to along with skynet BIOS?
> 
> Cheers


stick with either 15 or 16... Unwinder programs a ticking time bomb into msi-ab (expiration date) so it's best to follow the progression.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Thks guys, but that means only beta versions would work? Or could I use the standard official release? Been using my original HC bios on both cards but I am ready to make the move to skynet BIOS. Just change the monitor to a 120 hz and what a difference does it make on image quality in games, I am impressed. No tearing no artifacts just steady 120 fps in Tomb Raider.

Cheers


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I sold my titans. What have I done!!!
> 
> Lol oh well I needed 2x1 surround support for 2 projectors and silly Billy nvidia dont support it. 3 titans would have been overkill for 2x 1080p at 60Hz.
> 
> I still have a gtx 660. I wonder if I can use it with the amd 290x? If not I will make new htpc for the living room.
> 
> Thanks guys for your support with my titans and they are certainly the best cards ive ever had and gave me hours of fun and the most reliable. I bought a r9 290x tonight but im skeptical about its performance and reliability. How many cards have you sold and thought I wish I didnt have to sell them?
> 
> 
> 
> A sad day in titanland... But maybe a few new members on the way! Enjoy the 290x, it's a good card. You're gonna need a few of them for surround or 4k. My experience is that the new amd drivers need work at 4k (duh, right?) but the new NV driver seems (somehow) to be much smoother and a tad bit more fps @4k in bf4 at least. Haven't had a chance to try other games...
Click to expand...

My two, bought from a great fellow OCN and Titan club member here, will be pulsating in my new RIVBE + 4930k + 730x system in about two weeks. So... I'll be joining the club soon.

I am going to be selling my 780 Classifieds soon to recoup some cost of this ordeal. The reasons why I went with the Titan instead of the Ti are many. AutoCAD/3DS, 6000x1080 surround @ 120 Hz and maybe 4k surround in the future, 6GB, CUDA development with B.I., etc.

Not to mention having the gsming performance without mih hassle. Those 780 Classys, while kick ass, tske so muh work to tweak every bit of performance to match that of the Titan.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> My two, bought from a great fellow OCN and Titan club member here, will be pulsating in my new RIVBE + 4930k + 730x system in about two weeks. So... I'll be joining the club soon.
> 
> I am going to be selling my 780 Classifieds soon to recoup some cost of this ordeal. The reasons why I went with the Titan instead of the Ti are many. AutoCAD/3DS, 6000x1080 surround @ 120 Hz and maybe 4k surround in the future, 6GB, CUDA development with B.I., etc.
> 
> Not to mention having the gsming performance without mih hassle. Those 780 Classys, while kick ass, tske so muh work to tweak every bit of performance to match that of the Titan.


Well that's an interesting perspective on 780 classy vs Titan that's bound to stimulate some comments...


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> My two, bought from a great fellow OCN and Titan club member here, will be pulsating in my new RIVBE + 4930k + 730x system in about two weeks. So... I'll be joining the club soon.
> 
> I am going to be selling my 780 Classifieds soon to recoup some cost of this ordeal. The reasons why I went with the Titan instead of the Ti are many. AutoCAD/3DS, 6000x1080 surround @ 120 Hz and maybe 4k surround in the future, 6GB, CUDA development with B.I., etc.
> 
> Not to mention having the gsming performance without mih hassle. Those 780 Classys, while kick ass, tske so muh work to tweak every bit of performance to match that of the Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an interesting perspective on 780 classy vs Titan that's bound to stimulate some comments...
Click to expand...

Heh. The 780 Classys were fine with CUDA and AutoCAD.

I forgot to mention the main reason I started even 'thinking' about the switching from these awesome-looking 780 Classifieds: waaaay too much damn heat exhausting into my chassis!

I've always had rear-exhaust setups for the last 7 years (except for the 3-way 580 HCs). I bought the 780 Classifieds thinking, "humm, exhausting into the chassis eh? I do have 2 high speed server fans, should be ok." Yep, they were keeping things at a nice 40C - at the cost of fracking noise! I know the stock coolers make noise too, but nothing like the fans i need in my 730x chassis (the fans are auto-regulated based on 5 thermistors around the chassis to keep things under 50C).

It was a hard decision, knowing I was already over budget... But as long as I got good deals on the Titans, and considering I've spent waay too many nights "tweaking" the Classifieds that I welcome a "not much to do" GPU again, I figured the switch would stabilize my desktop experience so i can get back to my side projects. The Classifieds were freakin awesome, but too much of a distraction for me.

And then I found out my Asrock X79 platform only overclocks the first two cores, not all 6. I was really pissed at that considering everything I invested. Also, I was hitting the limits of PCIe 2.0 with the Asrock (the PCIe 3.0 hack made it unstable, it's a known issue that Asrock doesn't support PCIe 3.0 on their X79 platforms - nvidia drivers test for that now). So I figured I'd upgrade the mobo and CPu at the same time.

You know, you buy something and you just want it to work like it was advertised to...


----------



## djriful

Sad day? I'm still happy about my TITAN for the past 8 months. It is still one monster GPU.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Yo alatar you seem to be VERY loyal (And knowledgable!) to the nvidia series and i want to know what cards to buy for my upgrade. I got 670 SLI ATM.


780 or 780ti, unless you play a higher resolution than 2560x1440?

give us more info and we can help you decide.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thks guys, but that means only beta versions would work? Or could I use the standard official release? Been using my original HC bios on both cards but I am ready to make the move to skynet BIOS. Just change the monitor to a 120 hz and what a difference does it make on image quality in games, I am impressed. No tearing no artifacts just steady 120 fps in Tomb Raider.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, only betas! install the 16 because the 15 will expire soon, beta 17 is around the corner!


----------



## Mogwaii

New memory installed , corsair vengeance pro 2400 cl 11.

Almost 12k score now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Sad day? I'm still happy about my TITAN for the past 8 months. It is still one monster GPU.


Yup, i like the two i have...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, only betas! install the 16 because the 15 will expire soon, beta 17 is around the corner!


One trick to keep using favorite AB versions after they expire is to set the time in windows back. I do it fairly often while waiting to get updated versions after the old one is done.


----------



## LunaP

My 2nd (brand new) SC Titan should be arriving either today or tomorrow I believe, since iirc priority express means 2 day delivery. Really hoping it's not busted or anything wrong. Can't wait to move both over to my new rig later on this month if I ever make up my mind on the case labs case. I have the side door off my case atm as I recently noticed how the letters light up on the card and how awesome it looks. Can't bear to close it again









As for heat, I upgraded from SLI 470's to the Titan, the temps in my room have definitely been noticeable since the exchange.

Currently also looking @ monitors past few months, and think I found a new winner, the PB278Q from Asus 1440p and 100% sRGB = <3 If I end up deciding on them I'll end up shipping them to CallSignVega for dematting.


----------



## Azazil1190

Thanks a lot skyn3t for the bios 1006 rev2 is the best i think !







i notice something on presicion x i can go 200%tdp and to AB 300%tdp! is this right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Rev2 is 233kb in size and Rev1 is 229kb like my stock bios, is there any issue with that. What's the difference between Rev1 and 2, Thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thanks a lot skyn3t for the bios 1006 rev2 is the best i think !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i notice something on presicion x i can go 200%tdp and to AB 300%tdp! is this right?


This is normal, it's due to the way either program perceives the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Rev2 is 233kb in size and Rev1 is 229kb like my stock bios, is there any issue with that. What's the difference between Rev1 and 2, Thanks.


Rev 1 is EVGA bios, Rev 2 is asus bios.

The extra 4kb isn't Skyn3t's coin farming bot net or anything, I swear.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks skupples.









So what's the best Titan bios with the most power target available?

I'm on skyn3t Rev1 btw, all is well with this one. But if there is another one with more, more is better!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks skupples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the best Titan bios with the most power target available?
> 
> I'm on skyn3t Rev1 btw, all is well with this one. But if there is another one with more, more is better!


Rev 2 is 600w TDP max, built on the asus bios, with what seems to be better memory code/timings. It's enabled me to push my mem quite a bit further then any other bios iv'e used. Could barely do 200+ before, now I can run 7ghz+ all day @ 1.212 @ stock llc.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm getting excited I admit.







Think I'll have to try that one. I can run +800 all day long with rev1.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Rev 2 is 600w TDP max, built on the asus bios, with what seems to be better memory code/timings. It's enabled me to push my mem quite a bit further then any other bios iv'e used. Could barely do 200+ before, now I can run 7ghz+ all day @ 1.212 @ stock llc.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm getting excited I admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll have to try that one. I can run +800 all day long with rev1.


if you can run +800, you should hit +50 to +100 more than you be golden


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This
> if you can run +800, you should hit +50 to +100 more than you be golden


Thanks for helping us guys out skyn3t, I appreciate it buddy!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for helping us guys out skyn3t, I appreciate it buddy!


@ your service


----------



## carlhil2

my best graphics score ever http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485433


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ your service


Oh yeah, GLO


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm getting excited I admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll have to try that one. I can run +800 all day long with rev1.


If I wasn't soo lazy I would spend some time individually benching my cards. Seems Sli is quite a bit more temperamental, & then benching in surround, ooof. I'm guessing my 86% card would fllyyyy... My 61% card is a terrible clocker though. Chokes out @ 1267/7ghz @ 1.325. well, that's not that bad, but on a scale of beast to brick, it's about a 6.


----------



## szeged

ive always had more fun benching just one card instead of 2/3/4 sli cards


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If I wasn't soo lazy I would spend some time individually benching my cards. Seems Sli is quite a bit more temperamental, & then benching in surround, ooof. I'm guessing my 86% card would fllyyyy... My 61% card is a terrible clocker though. Chokes out @ 1267/7ghz @ 1.325. well, that's not that bad, but on a scale of beast to brick, it's about a 6.


You owe it to the community to bench that 86 card, don't with hold that gem from us!


----------



## Panther Al

Heh, mine are not that fantastic, a 75 and a 69, but still a heck of a step up from my previous.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Mine is a 79.2 ASIC. I just flashed to the rev2 bios, got this score just now:




I'll definitely go for more voltage when I get a water block. I had to hook up my HCP-850 Platinum separately just for the gpu. AX760 shuts down. I had my regular HCP-850 hooked up just for the gpu too just before and it would shut down just when Valley was about done.

These cards really suck the juice man!


----------



## Luke212

can someone please explain ASIC percentage? how could the software possibly know something of that nature about the silicon? how does it all work?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> can someone please explain ASIC percentage? how could the software possibly know something of that nature about the silicon? how does it all work?


I don't think the creators of GPU-Z really know, but the assumption is that it points to how leaky (energy wise) the chip is. Higher asic, less leak, less voltage required, higher clocks... Though, this isn't always the case... Plenty of people get great results on lower asic cards. 60% is low, 70% is medium, 80% is high... Just my observation.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Mine is a 79.2 ASIC. I just flashed to the rev2 bios, got this score just now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely go for more voltage when I get a water block. I had to hook up my HCP-850 Platinum separately just for the gpu. AX760 shuts down. I had my regular HCP-850 hooked up just for the gpu too just before and it would shut down just when Valley was about done.
> 
> These cards really suck the juice man!


on the rev 2 you do have the enough juice to pump in








get her wet, that way she will not going to scream at you


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Mine is a 79.2 ASIC. I just flashed to the rev2 bios, got this score just now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely go for more voltage when I get a water block. I had to hook up my HCP-850 Platinum separately just for the gpu. AX760 shuts down. I had my regular HCP-850 hooked up just for the gpu too just before and it would shut down just when Valley was about done.
> 
> These cards really suck the juice man!


Nice score! Another golden card for you ?








My 100A silverstone shuts [email protected] off the wall with my 2 [email protected]@1,4v and my [email protected]@1,4v!


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't think the creators of GPU-Z really know, but the assumption is that it points to how leaky (energy wise) the chip is. Higher asic, less leak, less voltage required, higher clocks... Though, this isn't always the case... Plenty of people get great results on lower asic cards. 60% is low, 70% is medium, 80% is high... Just my observation.


sorry im new to this, but where does the number come from? how could gpu-z know what quality the underlying materials are? gpus are not asic's either, so why is it referred to as asic?


----------



## Panther Al

Yeah, I think this February I will have to put my system under water: makes me wish I had a larger case as I am running a 3820 and a pair of Titans on a RIV-Gene in a 350D. Can do a thickish 240, and a thin 240, so not sure if that will be enough for it all. Might bite the bullet and get a larger case along with the WC gear since fitting a pump and res will be quite tight.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> sorry im new to this, but where does the number come from? how could gpu-z know what quality the underlying materials are? gpus are not asic's either, so why is it referred to as asic?


right click on the top left corner (chip picture) on gpu-z, go down to asic, it will spit out the information. The reasons you just provided are why we say to take it with a grain of salt. Idk why gpu-z calls it this, beyond my current knowledge of the field.

As far as i know, the creators of gpu-z have never really given a thorough explanation of the feature.


----------



## carlhil2

getting oh so close to cracking 18000 in graphics http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485803 Titan is a BEAST...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Mine is a 79.2 ASIC. I just flashed to the rev2 bios, got this score just now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely go for more voltage when I get a water block. I had to hook up my HCP-850 Platinum separately just for the gpu. AX760 shuts down. I had my regular HCP-850 hooked up just for the gpu too just before and it would shut down just when Valley was about done.
> 
> These cards really suck the juice man!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ti Rev 3 and Rev 4 are most likely a response to Sky's overwhelming success with GK110 modding... That said, i'll stick with the in house hexer who responds to my pm's day or night.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Meh! The only differences are lower idle voltages, lower default 3d voltage and its based on 80.10.3E.00.01, so, nothing really new, there is some fine tunning on the downsampling but nothing major!
> IMO there is absolutely no reason to think of change to it or even try it!
> True! I rather have like you say a modder who responds to my PM´s day or night and it is a FRIEND to everybody and HAS A BIG HEART, than someone that don´t even reply to a donation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i know im speaking for everybody when i say:
> 
> *THANK YOU SKYN3T!!!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, and to think all the flame sky get's in other forums... WHILE DOING ALL OF THIS FOR FREEEEEE... while Ti (no names needed) accepts/pushes donations.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This is probably the reason for the flaming & other nonsense. Providing something for free while others expect post counts in their forum or donations.
> 
> Must agree with the Ed's sentiment, Thank you Skyn3t!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not Skyn3t's fault that the Ti forum looks like it was setup by a 12 year old in 1999.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Exactly my point!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> All hail in the presence of skyn3t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is normal, it's due to the way either program perceives the bios.
> Rev 1 is EVGA bios, Rev 2 is asus bios.
> 
> The extra 4kb isn't Skyn3t's coin farming bot net or anything, I swear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for helping us guys out skyn3t, I appreciate it buddy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Oh yeah, GLO


Now is my turn , I'm so sorry for not reply to this before, I did missed all those post so bad.








I was digging some info here and I found *M*rTOOSHORT first post regarding the extra 4k and i start to follow post by post lol till i saw everything







. sky is blush blush now like tomato







.

@MrTOOSHORT the extra 4k is for the 4k resolution







j/k .

Thank you all for sharing this great moment with me and the rest of the world. It really mean a lot to me.
I got no more word. I...i.....i ATM I just can say
Thank you all and OCN to have me here.
















skupp







for the 1999


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nice score! Another golden card for you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 100A silverstone shuts [email protected] off the wall with my 2 [email protected]@1,4v and my [email protected]@1,4v!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> getting oh so close to cracking 18000 in graphics http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485803 Titan is a BEAST...












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now is my turn , I'm so sorry for not reply to this before, I did missed all those post so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was digging some info here and I found *M*rTOOSHORT first post regarding the extra 4k and i start to follow post by post lol till i saw everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . sky is blush blush now like tomato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @MrTOOSHORT the extra 4k is for the 4k resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k .
> 
> Thank you all for sharing this great moment with me and the rest of the world. It really mean a lot to me.
> I got no more word. I...i.....i ATM I just can say
> Thank you all and OCN to have me here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skupp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the 1999


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hi Guys

need help here. No matter what I try I always get this message on cmd trying to check the codes for the llc mode. Any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

posted this awhile ago:

Killawatt power measurements (at the PSU plug)
3930K @5.0(1.523V)
2xTitans SLI (svl7v3 bios, softvoltmod, LLC=0)
Bios = 220W
Boot = 500W (?)
Idle = ~ 160-170 watts to the rig
Browser = ~300W
Super Pi = 340W
p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W
3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)

I've had 3dmk11 pull over 1500 on 2 PSUs out of a 20A120V line using Skyn3t's bios'!!! Yeah - these titans can really pull some current. So much for early concerns that the vrms were weak.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> need help here. No matter what I try I always get this message on cmd trying to check the codes for the llc mode. Any ideas?


you need to correct the: "msifterburner to msi*a*fterburner" there is a typo there!








My bad! it was on my guide misspelled! already corrected it! Sorry!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> posted this awhile ago:
> 
> Killawatt power measurements (at the PSU plug)
> 3930K @5.0(1.523V)
> 2xTitans SLI (svl7v3 bios, softvoltmod, LLC=0)
> Bios = 220W
> Boot = 500W (?)
> Idle = ~ 160-170 watts to the rig
> Browser = ~300W
> Super Pi = 340W
> p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
> 3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W
> 3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
> Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
> Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)
> 
> I've had 3dmk11 pull over 1500 on 2 PSUs out of a 20A120V line using Skyn3t's bios'!!! Yeah - these titans can really pull some current. So much for early concerns that the vrms were weak.


Totally right my Friend! The cooling was the problem, the VRM´s are rated for 60A each phase! total combined just for the core its more than 570W!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> you need to correct the: "msifterburner to msi*a*fterburner" there is a typo there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad! it was on my guide misspelled! already corrected it! Sorry!


Hey we don't fail









PM incoming


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> posted this awhile ago:
> 
> Killawatt power measurements (at the PSU plug)
> 3930K @5.0(1.523V)
> 2xTitans SLI (svl7v3 bios, softvoltmod, LLC=0)
> Bios = 220W
> Boot = 500W (?)
> Idle = ~ 160-170 watts to the rig
> Browser = ~300W
> Super Pi = 340W
> p95 (8G ram) = 600W (597+/-)
> 3Dmk11 @ 875/3005 1.16V = 800-900W
> 3DMk11 @1215/3602 1.3V = 1190-1220W !!!
> Valley @ 1215/3602 1.3V = 950-1050W (1080P ExHD)
> Firestrike @ 1215/3602 @ 1.3V = 1050-1130W (default)
> 
> I've had 3dmk11 pull over 1500 on 2 PSUs out of a 20A120V line using Skyn3t's bios'!!! Yeah - these titans can really pull some current. So much for early concerns that the vrms were weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally right my Friend! The cooling was the problem, the VRM´s are rated for 60A each phase! total combined just for the core its more than 570W!
Click to expand...

Does anyone know if the EVGA ACX cooler's baseplate "cools" the VRMs on the Titans. Seems to touch the memory, but wondering about the vrm cooling.

If not, how are u guys cooling them?


----------



## LunaP

Are the back plates worth getting ? Gonna be using XSBC Water block ( w/ LED's ) just curious if it actually helps or not.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Does anyone know if the EVGA ACX cooler's baseplate "cools" the VRMs on the Titans. Seems to touch the memory, but wondering about the vrm cooling.
> 
> If not, how are u guys cooling them?


The VRM´s are in the front of the card, the back is only connections that get hot by induction, the VRM´s heat output fulcrum is toward the heat sink, the back plate adds almost nothing to cool the memory and to be quite frank memory do not need to be cooled because you dont have direct voltage control so if you increase frequencies the memory "work" of course will generate more heat but it´s nothing to worry about, its perfectly safe within specs!


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7486267 kicked 18000 graphics in the butt...


----------



## malmental

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Does anyone know if the EVGA ACX cooler's baseplate "cools" the VRMs on the Titans. Seems to touch the memory, but wondering about the vrm cooling.
> 
> If not, how are u guys cooling them?
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM´s are in the front of the card, the back is only connections that get hot by induction, the VRM´s heat output fulcrum is toward the heat sink, the back plate adds almost nothing to cool the memory and to be quite frank memory do not need to be cooled because you dont have direct voltage control so if you increase frequencies the memory "work" of course will generate more heat but it´s nothing to worry about, its perfectly safe within specs!
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I wasnt talking about the backplate. I'm talking about the ACX's plate that gets mounted first on the front of the card and covers nearly the entire card.

Then, the heatsink is installed.

See this thread for pics:http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2032040


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


No surround measurements at 5760x1080 and only a single GPU? Come on, the whole point of PCIe 3.0 for gamers is multiple GPUs, that uses that PCIe bus to move data around to displays.. Useless article for me.

I also do CUDA development and the bandwidth clearly doubles.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Thanks, but I wasnt talking about the backplate. I'm talking about the ACX's plate that gets mounted first on the front of the card and covers nearly the entire card.
> 
> Then, the heatsink is installed.
> 
> See this thread for pics:http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2032040


that plate is the same in all air coolers, it does its job covers all the card and touches memories and VRM´s (only mosfets) but really only water can cool the VRM´s consistently and effectively, as you increase voltage the heat output increases exponentially so IMO and as rule of the thumb the VRM´s temperatures are always 20C (+-) above core temperature, with water are roughly at the same temperature as the core!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Does anyone know if the EVGA ACX cooler's baseplate "cools" the VRMs on the Titans. Seems to touch the memory, but wondering about the vrm cooling.
> 
> If not, how are u guys cooling them?


The EK blocks has a vrm contact plate. put a tiny amount of TIM on the vrms and block (a VERY small amount). Does help with heat transfer.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/
> 
> 
> 
> No surround measurements at 5760x1080 and only a single GPU? Come on, the whole point of PCIe 3.0 for gamers is multiple GPUs, that uses that PCIe bus to move data around to displays.. Useless article for me.
> 
> I also do CUDA development and the bandwidth clearly doubles.
Click to expand...

They did SLI @ 4K, you must have missed it.
Useless article to you but some people might find it useful or at least informational..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Beta 14 just expired today so I need to update AB. Does Beta 16 still work with the voltage hack? Will I need to redo it again? Thanks guys!

Oh btw, thanks Skyn3t for everything you've done for us! Still trying to update to your Rev2 BIOS...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry for the DP but I just installed Beta 16 and luckily all of my settings including the hack transferred just fine so if anybody wanted to know the answer there it is!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry for the DP but I just installed Beta 16 and luckily all of my settings including the hack transferred just fine so if anybody wanted to know the answer there it is!


Does flashing the new bios keep the hack?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haven't reflashed as of yet. Will let you know for sure!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Does flashing the new bios keep the hack?


Most of the time, no.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Does flashing the new bios keep the hack?


Well, if its the same vendor ID bios, your system wont recognize the card as new, so AB wont either! if its different that the one you have then AB will create new VEN_ files and you have to do it again!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, if its the same vendor ID bios, your system wont recognize the card as new, so AB wont either! if its different that the one you have then AB will create new VEN_ files and you have to do it again!


|SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2 | from REV 1....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> |SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2 | from REV 1....


You want to know differences between them?
Different based bios( 2C » 3E), tighter memory timings, higher PT and a few speckles of "Sky dust"








Its a good bios so far, i tested it intensively and got good result in mem OC (Skupples did too) and an interesting thing: i noticed that with higher voltages and clocks i needed less voltage to get the same clocks i got earlier with the 2C bios! i.e. : @1359mhz only needed 1,35v when earlier needed 1,37v!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You want to know differences between them?
> Different based bios( 2C » 3E), tighter memory timings, higher PT and a few speckles of "Sky dust"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good bios so far, i tested it intensively and got good result in mem OC (Skupples did too) and an interesting thing: i noticed that with higher voltages and clocks i needed less voltage to get the same clocks i got earlier with the 2C bios! i.e. : @1359mhz only needed 1,35v when earlier needed 1,37v!


Thanks for the explanation, would i have to re do the hack going from rev 1 to rev 2?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, would i have to re do the hack going from rev 1 to rev 2?


Normally no! Not even driver install! I did it last night and all was well!


----------



## h2spartan

For anyone using the 1.3v soft mod, Is there a way you can disable it quickly after benching? I just don't want to be running at a constant voltage.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Normally no! Not even driver install! I did it last night and all was well!


I keep getting a error when trying to flash the rev2 bios, never had this problem before, must have flashed a hundred times,...


----------



## Bloodbath

While I understand some users buyers remorse if that's what you would call it, that's just the way of the tech industry, there's always something new around the corner and lets face it, the 780Ti doesn't make our Titan(s) less epic. I always buy the best and yeah its a bit of a kick in the nuts but I still don't regret buying three Titans, they are the best cards ever and stable as a rock @1200mhz on stock BIOS


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I keep getting a error when trying to flash the rev2 bios, never had this problem before, must have flashed a hundred times,...


I was having issues too with these as they kept hard crashing when I log onto Windows with 331.65 drivers. I had to revert back to svl09's. With that said, I am impressed with the overvolting AB mod and now I am tempted to seriously get ACX Coolers again for them so they can keep the temperatures reasonable.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I was having issues too with these as they kept hard crashing when I log onto Windows with 331.65 drivers. I had to revert back to svl09's. With that said, I am impressed with the overvolting AB mod and now I am tempted to seriously get ACX Coolers again for them so they can keep the temperatures reasonable.


Man, i have been pushing close to1400 all day, now, i can't flash, oh, well, rev1 is holding me down, so....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I keep getting a error when trying to flash the rev2 bios, never had this problem before, must have flashed a hundred times,...


What error are you having?
what switch did you use? -4 -5 -6?
Try -override -6
Or try the EZ3flash in my SIG, if you cant flash with option 3, try option 4!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What error are you having?
> what switch did you use? -4 -5 -6?
> Try -override -6
> Or try the EZ3flash in my SIG, if you cant flash with option 3, try option 4!


Thanks my man, already paying dividends, gained three frames already  now, after work, will get busy...


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thanks my man, already paying dividends, gained three frames already  now, after work, will get busy...


What freq. is your Titan running to get that score?


----------



## skyn3t

Is OCN is slow today? I haven't seen many thread updates like it used to be every morning


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7486267 kicked 18000 graphics in the butt...


Very nice! Post that result here:









http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> They did SLI @ 4K, you must have missed it.
> Useless article to you but some people might find it useful or at least informational..


Curious to see this comparison with the new crossfire system which uses the pcie lanes as the cfx bridge.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> For anyone using the 1.3v soft mod, Is there a way you can disable it quickly after benching? I just don't want to be running at a constant voltage.


It down clocks and down volts with no load. So you're not running a constant voltage.


----------



## dealio

anyone running overvolted on stock air? is it doable? risky?

right know im gaming @ 1189 core / 6660 mem / 1.212v / 90% fan and temp stays under 75C

thinking about doing the soft mod so i can get moar FPS on BF4.

comments?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is OCN is slow today? I haven't seen many thread updates like it used to be every morning


Everybody´s benching!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> anyone running overvolted on stock air? is it doable? risky?
> 
> right know im gaming @ 1189 core / 6660 mem / 1.212v / 90% fan and temp stays under 75C
> 
> thinking about doing the soft mod so i can get moar FPS on BF4.
> 
> comments?


Yap, its risky! a 780 "died" a couple weeks ago on 1,27v!
IMO you shoud do the volt mod and the LLC disable mod to get this:

1,212v + 0.025v = 1.243v MAX

Set 1,212v in AB, this with the LLC disable granting you an additional 0.025v will get you something extra on the OC!
You have everything you need in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Everybody´s benching!


Like that


----------



## skupples

All of my subscribed threads broke. No email updates.


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys headsup! AB Beta 17 Released!









http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I am stuck at work, so not much input from me. Actually when I get home I will probably play BF4 until I fall asleep on my keyboard so you probably still won't hear from me!

BTW playing BF4 with Titan SLI at 1202 and +400 on the memory.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

will I have to re install the LLC cold boot fix when I get afterburner 17?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> will I have to re install the LLC cold boot fix when I get afterburner 17?


No, i have just installed AB beta 17and the volt mod is still on!
and the LLC hack too!


----------



## skupples

WHY did all my subs break!?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> WHY did all my subs break!?


depends on what kind of bread you have them made on, some bread breaks apart easier than others.


----------



## AdamK47

I've been running 3-Way Titans since the cards were released. Since the 780 Ti was released I noticed some people selling Titans at crazy good prices. I decided to buy a used one, get a new LEPA 1600G power supply, and an EVGA Pro 4-Way SLI bridge (the nice new lighted one).

My question is, does nVidia allow 4-Way Titans in their latest drivers? While searching for 4-Way results I stumbled upon posts from people with non-Ti 780s saying the drivers from July on-wards are hard coded to disallow 4-Way operation. They are limited to 3-Way at the most. Is this the same with the Titan? Does 4-Way work with the latest driver and without any driver hacks?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I've been running 3-Way Titans since the cards were released. Since the 780 Ti was released I noticed some people selling Titans at crazy good prices. I decided to buy a used one, get a new LEPA 1600G power supply, and an EVGA Pro 4-Way SLI bridge (the nice new lighted one).
> 
> My question is, does nVidia allow 4-Way Titans in their latest drivers? While searching for 4-Way results I stumbled upon posts from people with non-Ti 780s saying the drivers from July on-wards are hard coded to disallow 4-Way operation. They are limited to 3-Way at the most. Is this the same with the Titan? Does 4-Way work with the latest driver and without any driver hacks?


780's did not launch with 4 way they were supposed to be limited to 3 way. 4 way was reserved for the titan and now also the 780 ti.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> 780's did not launch with 4 way they were supposed to be limited to 3 way. 4 way was reserved for the titan and now also the 780 ti.


So, no problem with 4-Way with the Titan when using the latest drivers, correct?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

You should be able to use 4way with Titan


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> You should be able to use 4way with Titan


Cool, thanks!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> So, no problem with 4-Way with the Titan when using the latest drivers, correct?


This is correct, they purposely broke 4 way with 780 for one reason or another.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> All of my subscribed threads broke. No email updates.


I had that yesterday, so I used "subscribed threads": Still only a trickle of email notifications today.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I had that yesterday, so I used "subscribed threads": Still only a trickle of email notifications today.


It's annoying, & I blame OCN! They borked something in all the work they have been doing.









as to the trade up from 780... If you plan to do trip-1080 or 1440p or w/e AND PLAY allot of the new titles, I would go with multiple titan'(s)


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned. Please guys, appraisals only allowed in marketplace.
Quote:


> Posting For Sale/Wanted/Appraisal outside the marketplace is not permitted.
> 
> To post a new thread in the For Sale/Wanted and appraisal forums you must have at least 35 REPs.
> 
> The reason for the limit is the marketplace is provided for members who have contributed to the forum, not just someone who stopped in here to get rid of junk. This rule has been frequently debated and will not change. It is not necessary to have 35 REPs to reply to For Sale or Wanted threads, though all members are encouraged to make deals only with other members they are comfortable with. This requirement is coded into the system, and exceptions cannot and will not be made. In accordance with the ToS, members who do not meet the rep requirement may not actively advertise for sale/wanted/trade items in any way, shape or form any where on the site.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, i have just installed AB beta 17and the volt mod is still on!
> and the LLC hack too!


hey razor - did you uninstall beta 16 before loading 17? or just install over the earlier version to keep the llc and volt mods.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey razor - did you uninstall beta 16 before loading 17? or just install over the earlier version to keep the llc and volt mods.


Installed over so you keep the modifications, i believe a revised beta 17 will be released shortly as this one is broke in the bios database and some third party bios may not be able to perform the volt mod, i strongly suggest to install beta 17 over beta 16 and NOT uninstall beta 16 prior to beta 17 install!
For those who are installing beta 17 for the first time and are having difficulties in activating the volt mod try these codes in the VEN_ files to unlock voltage control:

[Settings]
VDDC_IR3567B_Detection = 30h
VDDC_IR3567B_Output = 0
VDDCI_IR3567B_Detection = 30h
VDDCI_IR3567B_Output = 1

Cheers

Ed


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Anyone run into OCP or thermal shut downs?

Very difficult to pass 3dmark11 with ~1.3v, but Valley has no issues.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Anyone run into OCP or thermal shut downs?
> 
> Very difficult to pass 3dmark11 with ~1.3v, but Valley has no issues.


Hey Bud! Hows it going?









You will only run into OCP once you pass the 360A of power into your card +-60A per phase! Around 600W!









Something like this:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W









If youre running into shutdowns its probably not enough amperage form the PSU rails OR the cards need more voltage!








(Assuming you´re on water, on air could be thermal shutdown yessir)


----------



## provost

Have you checked how much you are drawing at the wall with that PSU?
Since you have both your cpu and Titan overclocked, with the volt mod you may be hitting the threshold on that PSU...just a guess..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Have you checked how much you are drawing at the wall with that PSU?
> Since you have both your cpu and Titan overclocked, with the volt mod you may be hitting the threshold on that PSU...just a guess..


[email protected],[email protected],4v + 2 titans [email protected]@1,4v = +1300W off the wall , shut down in a couple of minutes!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Bud! Hows it going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will only run into OCP once you pass the 360A of power into your card +-60A per phase! Around 600W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If youre running into shutdowns its probably not enough amperage form the PSU rails OR the cards need more voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Assuming you´re on water, on air could be thermal shutdown yessir)


We must have posted at the same time...lol
So, after reading all the power usage stories on this thread, here is my crazy plan that I have been working on : 2 1200 w psu- one for a pair of cards each and a 750w for everything else. I have the psu's and I think I can elegantly fit three in my plan..we shall see..if it works .....









edit: I am planning on running 2 dedicated 20 amp circuits from the main, one for 1200 and a 750 PSU and the other for the second 1200 , monitors, and other peripherals. Don't even want to think about my power bill, as I am so committed to this project now that it would be more expensive to pull out than to finish it..lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Have you checked how much you are drawing at the wall with that PSU?
> Since you have both your cpu and Titan overclocked, with the volt mod you may be hitting the threshold on that PSU...just a guess..


I have an Antec 850w just for the Titan separately for now. Same thing. The AX760 I have just shuts down with 1.25v or so. I need a 1200w single rail psu now...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Installed over so you keep the modifications, i believe a revised beta 17 will be released shortly as this one is broke in the bios database and some third party bios may not be able to perform the volt mod, i strongly suggest to install beta 17 over beta 16 and NOT uninstall beta 16 prior to beta 17 install!
> For those who are installing beta 17 for the first time and are having difficulties in activating the volt mod try these codes in the VEN_ files to unlock voltage control:
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_IR3567B_Detection = 30h
> VDDC_IR3567B_Output = 0
> VDDCI_IR3567B_Detection = 30h
> VDDCI_IR3567B_Output = 1
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


thank bud. I'll wait - still on 16

those codes are for the international rectifier vrm on the r290x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> We must have posted at the same time...lol
> So, after reading all the power usage stories on this thread, here is my crazy plan that I have been working on : 2 1200 w psu- one for a pair of cards each and a 750w for everything else. I have the psu's and I think I can elegantly fit three in my plan..we shall see..if it works .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I am planning on running 2 dedicated 20 amp circuits from the main, one for 1200 and a 750 PSU and the other for the second 1200 , monitors, and other peripherals. Don't even want to think about my power bill, as I am so committed to this project now that it would be more expensive to pull out than to finish it..lol


add2psu will daisy-chain PSUs easy.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> add2psu will daisy-chain PSUs easy.


That's the plan


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I have an Antec 850w just for the Titan separately for now. Same thing. The AX760 I have just shuts down with 1.25v or so. I need a 1200w single rail psu now...


With your overclocking habits, you really do








I just picked up a Thermaltake 1500M in a secondary resale on another forum (hardforum) for a reasonable price. Thinking, I will put this upgly thing in my back up rig, and move the 1200 AX to pair with another on the main. 1200 AX has more flexibility with sleeving cables, etc. You can get decent prices in the secondary market for psu, in my experience. Give it a whirl


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> We must have posted at the same time...lol
> So, after reading all the power usage stories on this thread, here is my crazy plan that I have been working on : 2 1200 w psu- one for a pair of cards each and a 750w for everything else. I have the psu's and I think I can elegantly fit three in my plan..we shall see..if it works .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I am planning on running 2 dedicated 20 amp circuits from the main, one for 1200 and a 750 PSU and the other for the second 1200 , monitors, and other peripherals. Don't even want to think about my power bill, as I am so committed to this project now that it would be more expensive to pull out than to finish it..lol


yes you can with this: http://www.add2psu.com/store/


----------



## Luke212

it makes such a difference the application you are running. the custom program i am using, my titans are chewing 350W each under load with double precision enabled, with mild gpu and volt overclocks. you can understand why nvidia applies that downclock when DP is enabled!

another interesting thing, i am able to overclock mem to 7200MHz without errors but it makes no difference to performance compared to the stock mem. I think this application is definitely computation limited, not memory limited.

The new 780 Ti and 290X are the best thing to happen to titan users because we can really stock up on titans. I have 7 now and will build another 7 gpu box as soon as i upgrade my power circuit in the building lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> yes you can with this: http://www.add2psu.com/store/


He Ed, is there some where else I need to remove the LLC program to get it to go away? Iv'e removed it from C: and from Shell: but it is still applying on boot.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He Ed, is there some where else I need to remove the LLC program to get it to go away? Iv'e removed it from C: and from Shell: but it is still applying on boot.


Not sure if you have done this,but with my 780's this is what sky had me do....

if you want remove the LLC you must click start and past it into the search box and click enter

%appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

and delete the LLC.0.exe file...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Not sure if you have done this,but with my 780's this is what sky had me do....
> 
> if you want remove the LLC you must click start and past it into the search box and click enter
> 
> %appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
> 
> and delete the LLC.0.exe file...


Guess it is gone, just went unlazy mode and ran the commands :10 = off! Was thrown off because of the lack of fluctuation in msi-ab.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> yes you can with this: http://www.add2psu.com/store/


Its all your and Skyent's fault for making it too easy for us to over volt these cards









Just kidding, bud...appreciate both of yours (and Zawarudo's) help in unlocking the true potential of these cards









So, I have looking around for all in one variation of add2psu that can daisy chain more than two psu's in an elegant solution. I have a couple of add2psus, and these work great, but I found this on frozen:

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/Bitspowerstation_zps8569e693.jpg.html

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/BitspowerStation2_zpsadc201ff.jpg.html

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/Bitspowerstation3_zpsd52a6b93.jpg.html

So, this might work better.

on a side note, that Tarnx that you see back there, and the Brasso that you don't see..lol is to clean up the oxidation on my mobo and cpu blocks.. i left these in lemon juice and distilled for a couple of days, and whoa, instant corrosion all over







....after trying to clean these for a while, my patience fianlly ran out and I ended up getting a koolance 380i and EK for RIVE









sigh, the pleasures of watercooling and maintenance that goes along with it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Its all your and Skyent's fault for making it too easy for us to over volt these cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, bud...appreciate both of yours (and Zawarudo's) help in unlocking the true potential of these cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have looking around for all in one variation of add2psu that can daisy chain more than two psu's in an elegant solution. I have a couple of add2psus, and these work great, but I found this on frozen:
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/Bitspowerstation_zps8569e693.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/BitspowerStation2_zpsadc201ff.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/Bitspowerstation3_zpsd52a6b93.jpg.html
> 
> So, this might work better.
> 
> on a side note, that Tarnx that you see back there, and the Brasso that you don't see..lol is to clean up the oxidation on my mobo and cpu blocks.. i left these in lemon juice and distilled for a couple of days, and whoa, instant corrosion all over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....after trying to clean these for a while, my patience fianlly ran out and I ended up getting a koolance 380i and EK for RIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh, the pleasures of watercooling and maintenance that goes along with it


Good times ahead for you my Friend!







i gotta get some of those monstas too!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I got moar!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got moar!


Great score.








U can't still be on air? .....


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So, I have looking around for all in one variation of add2psu that can daisy chain more than two psu's in an elegant solution. I have a couple of add2psus, and these work great, but I found this on frozen:


add2psu is $55.95 shipped international. thats pretty rich since you can just make a tiny solder to join two more more together


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got moar!


Very good!







i only get there with more 0.050v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yup, still air.

Wonder if a water block will help improve my scores? Could probably run 1.4v no problem then for benches?


----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got moar!


how to set voltage on 1.331v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yup, still air.
> 
> Wonder if a water block will help improve my scores? Could probably run 1.4v no problem then for benches?


Yes Sir! get that beast wet and you bet it´ll get higher for sure because you can increase voltages more, i predict 1450mhz with your card!!!








And im sellin´ that speed short!


----------



## Jpmboy

He's in Alberta... naturally subzero in a few weeks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> how to set voltage on 1.331v


Answer is in OccamRazor's Sig.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes Sir! get that beast wet and you bet it´ll get higher for sure because you can increase voltages more, i predict 1450mhz with your card!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And im sellin´ that speed short!


Yeah, I'm hoping!


----------



## modd3er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Answer is in OccamRazor's Sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm hoping!


i'm set is not over 1300mV


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good times ahead for you my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta get some of those monstas too!


Believe it or not, that thick 80mm monsta is a real pain in the rear.and probably not worth the trouble ..:lol
I don't think it adds all that much to cooling with that thickness compared to alphacool UT 60 or gtx/sr-1, or xspc. But, the quality of Gtx/sr-1, ut60 and monsta is much better than xspc, especially when you compare them side by side. Xspc does not hold up as well after while to wear and tear, compared to the others. But, since I have this big sucker, I will be using it, but it takes more creativity to work with when you have multiple rads of similar thickness and one rad that literally sticks out as an outlier


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> He's in Alberta... naturally subzero in a few weeks!


Bingo!
I forgot about how cold it gets in Edmunchuck !

So, Mr. Tooshort, how far below freezing is it in the mornings and evenings there at this time of the year?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> how to set voltage on 1.331v


OCN search Zawarudo, find his page, download his tool.

I am not responsible for death of your card.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> how to set voltage on 1.331v


As others have suggested, Ed has everything in his sig right here.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modd3er*
> 
> i'm set is not over 1300mV


Yap! its in my SIG the Zawarudo´s tool (not yet updated for AB beta 17) but if youre on air i dont recommend it!


----------



## LunaP

What program are you guys using to monitor the watt usage ? Id love to use it when my 2nd titan arrives tomorrowd to see if my 1200 will be enough or not.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> What freq. is your Titan running to get that score?


If i am correct,+350 on the core--+400 on the memory, at 1.325 volts...i have already put over 1.4 volts through this card, got me over 18000 graphics score in 3DMark11....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> What program are you guys using to monitor the watt usage ? Id love to use it when my 2nd titan arrives tomorrowd to see if my 1200 will be enough or not.


1200w will be fine unless you push it to 1.35+

most of us use watt-o-meters.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I have an Antec 850w just for the Titan separately for now. Same thing. The AX760 I have just shuts down with 1.25v or so. I need a 1200w single rail psu now...


I am pretty happy that i bought my 1250w PSU when everyone was saying that it was "over kill", this is a benching blog, NOTHING is "over kill".....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am pretty happy that i bought my 1250w PSU when everyone was saying that it was "over kill", this is a benching blog, NOTHING is "over kill".....


I would be overkill if you run Titans @ stock settings. Once u flash bios and overvolt, nothing is overkill.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got moar!


Man, you have me chasing you most of anyone who benches Titans, you keep getting scores that i strive for, but, after several months of working hard to catch you, you pull THIS off,......


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What's even more ridiculous is that he had a golden Titan, sold it, then got a second golden Titan apparently! I mean, I NEVER get good GPU's or CPU's and yet some guys ALWAYS get them!







Oh well, naturally great scores as always!

I've also come to the conclusion that my AX1200 simply must not be enough power for these TItans at 1.3V + LLC disabled. 3dmark11 shuts down every time I test it now at those settings. No BSOD or anything, just a restart without the "OCing faile, press F1 to enter the BIOS". Now I'm wondering if the EVGA Supernova 1300W would even be enough considering my 1200W Corsair obviously isn't. Its going to be a lot of work to replace the PSU in this rig and I'll kill myself if I go through all of that and still its not enough. What do you guys think? Go with the much higher rated 1300W or the somewhat mediocre rated 1500W Classified? (Or just stick with the AX1200 and forget about 3dmark11 which is the only bench that causes shut downs????) Lol.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What's even more ridiculous is that he had a golden Titan, sold it, then got a second golden Titan apparently! I mean, I NEVER get good GPU's or CPU's and yet some guys ALWAYS get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, naturally great scores as always!
> 
> I've also come to the conclusion that my AX1200 simply must not be enough power for these TItans at 1.3V + LLC disabled. 3dmark11 shuts down every time I test it now at those settings. No BSOD or anything, just a restart without the "OCing faile, press F1 to enter the BIOS". Now I'm wondering if the EVGA Supernova 1300W would even be enough considering my 1200W Corsair obviously isn't. Its going to be a lot of work to replace the PSU in this rig and I'll kill myself if I go through all of that and still its not enough. What do you guys think? Go with the much higher rated 1300W or the somewhat mediocre rated 1500W Classified? (Or just stick with the AX1200 and forget about 3dmark11 which is the only bench that causes shut downs????) Lol.


Lol, he must have a horseshoe up his........on the shutdowns, i have had a couple in 3DMark11 pushing over 1.4 volts, lowered my ram clock, and, like magic, scored over 18000 graphics....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What's even more ridiculous is that he had a golden Titan, sold it, then got a second golden Titan apparently! I mean, I NEVER get good GPU's or CPU's and yet some guys ALWAYS get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, naturally great scores as always!
> 
> I've also come to the conclusion that my AX1200 simply must not be enough power for these TItans at 1.3V + LLC disabled. 3dmark11 shuts down every time I test it now at those settings. No BSOD or anything, just a restart without the "OCing faile, press F1 to enter the BIOS". Now I'm wondering if the EVGA Supernova 1300W would even be enough considering my 1200W Corsair obviously isn't. Its going to be a lot of work to replace the PSU in this rig and I'll kill myself if I go through all of that and still its not enough. What do you guys think? Go with the much higher rated 1300W or the somewhat mediocre rated 1500W Classified? (Or just stick with the AX1200 and forget about 3dmark11 which is the only bench that causes shut downs????) Lol.


Or... go dual PSU! Leave the AX1200W for the Titans, and a smaller one for the system!








I doubt a 1300W or even a 1500W will be enough for your benches...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not doing multi-PSU. Would ruin the aesthetics of my rig which are as important to me as the performance (yes, yes, crazy I know but that's what I want). Surely a 1500W PSU would be enough???


----------



## Luke212

if youre on 1.3v+ and running demanding apps youre going to be looking at 400W+ per card.

you cant just buy a 1200W and assume it will work, you have to examine them more closely, look at the amps on each rail. they are certainly not all created equal.


----------



## modd3er

i'm set to over 1300mv but this msi afterburn limit1300mv hahaha.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not doing multi-PSU. Would ruin the aesthetics of my rig which are as important to me as the performance (yes, yes, crazy I know but that's what I want). Surely a 1500W PSU would be enough???


My [email protected],[email protected],4v + SLI [email protected]@1,4v + rest of system (2TB drive + H110+120GbSSD+3 fans) = +1300W off the wall
With your 4930K you should see +200W (+-) it isnt far from 1500W!


----------



## Creator

Titan power! 1320/7440 1.325v, I don't believe I've ever broken 6K on Firestrike Extreme before. Also, I hit 168% power use (504W) in that first test.



Is it possible my 850W PSU may have issues with a second Titan clocked at around the same? I obviously don't run clocks and voltage like this 24/7. Just for that quick bench session.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What's even more ridiculous is that he had a golden Titan, sold it, then got a second golden Titan apparently! I mean, I NEVER get good GPU's or CPU's and yet some guys ALWAYS get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, naturally great scores as always!
> 
> I've also come to the conclusion that my AX1200 simply must not be enough power for these TItans at 1.3V + LLC disabled. 3dmark11 shuts down every time I test it now at those settings. No BSOD or anything, just a restart without the "OCing faile, press F1 to enter the BIOS". Now I'm wondering if the EVGA Supernova 1300W would even be enough considering my 1200W Corsair obviously isn't. Its going to be a lot of work to replace the PSU in this rig and I'll kill myself if I go through all of that and still its not enough. What do you guys think? Go with the much higher rated 1300W or the somewhat mediocre rated 1500W Classified? (Or just stick with the AX1200 and forget about 3dmark11 which is the only bench that causes shut downs????) Lol.


Just combine the two, G2 1300W and the 1200w...







You should be able to get add2psu shipped to your door under 30$ state side.

The 1500W nex gets TERRIBLE reviews from pretty much everyone.


----------



## qiplayer

2 strip screws while opening my titans. 2 pentax ones..







So I'm stuck. Tomorrow I go to buy some special screwdriwer.
Cudn't life just sometime be easyer?
No way I'm stopping because of this, after the first psu gone dead, changed it, solved the grounding problem, then ud3 gygabyte mobos bios crashed to dead motherboard.
Now I just mounted the new mobo, was gonna make the cards ready... And......

By the way I can't believe there isn't something more conductive than thermal pads.

I want to keep vrm's cool, and they wont be under a waterblock because I'm using universal blocks.
I was thinking to create a heatsink, firstly with alu but tin doesn't hold it together, maybe I will try creating something with copper. The fan will spin almost only for them









I can't wait to go online again!

I don't understand clock and benching if the stuff isn't triple hd gaming stable, I can't use it









Btw is there a way to create a benchmark out of a recorded gamescene?


----------



## helmy77

*Thx To OccamRazor for tutorial... i made a new score!!!! Great job Bro*


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Titan power! 1320/7440 1.325v, I don't believe I've ever broken 6K on Firestrike Extreme before. Also, I hit 168% power use (504W) in that first test.


hahaha wut! 504W is crazy! hats off the the VRMs!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> *Thx To OccamRazor for tutorial... i made a new score!!!! Great job Bro*


Good job man!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> 2 strip screws while opening my titans. 2 pentax ones..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm stuck. Tomorrow I go to buy some special screwdriwer.
> Cudn't life just sometime be easyer?
> No way I'm stopping because of this, after the first psu gone dead, changed it, solved the grounding problem, then ud3 gygabyte mobos bios crashed to dead motherboard.
> Now I just mounted the new mobo, was gonna make the cards ready... And......


On the stripped screws, you might want to check out these:




Basically, a tap handle and a small easy out set. Cost you about 40-50 bucks, but worth every one of them. Had to use them on my stripped screws in my titans.


----------



## skupples

People having issues with the Torx Screws stripping? =( and here I thought they switched to those for anti-strip reasons

anyway's... Slightly off topic pump question...

My mcp35x2 fails to start every once in awhile, y'all think it's the pump(s) or the mobo cpu_header? (pwm powered pump) I'm kinda leaning towards the motherboard, since if one pump was failing the second one would keep pushing water, even @ the low setting of 30%... Iv'e tested it, & one pump @ 30% is enough to push water through my loop, just not very effectively.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People having issues with the Torx Screws stripping? =( and here I thought they switched to those for anti-strip reasons
> 
> anyway's... Slightly off topic pump question...
> 
> My mcp35x2 fails to start every once in awhile, y'all think it's the pump(s) or the mobo cpu_header? (pwm powered pump) I'm kinda leaning towards the motherboard, since if one pump was failing the second one would keep pushing water, even @ the low setting of 30%... Iv'e tested it, & one pump @ 30% is enough to push water through my loop, just not very effectively.


My Torx screws came off nice and easy. I've only seen Torx strip when using the incorrect size bit.


----------



## Panther Al

Yep - if you are stripping a Torx, you are really messing something up. The screws I stripped was the locktited ones in the sides of the shroud by the IO shield. On mine, for some odd reason, Asus used red locktite the evil buggers.


----------



## modd3er

want 1.331v TT max clock test 1267Mhz T^T in stock on air


----------



## Akula

I'm being trolled by the thermals








Looks like my Titan can easily sustain 1350Mhz+ but I'm hitting 90-95c on Air on the very last few frames.

Australian weather doesn't help either







Always hot....


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> On the stripped screws, you might want to check out these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, a tap handle and a small easy out set. Cost you about 40-50 bucks, but worth every one of them. Had to use them on my stripped screws in my titans.


Hahaha thanks alot man. I thought I won't be the only one whit this problem. Im on the way to buy such a kit right now







)


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yep - if you are stripping a Torx, you are really messing something up. The screws I stripped was the locktited ones in the sides of the shroud by the IO shield. On mine, for some odd reason, Asus used red locktite the evil buggers.


There isn't much way to do things differently. A torch screwdriwer and unscrew. But those are very thight and very small


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People having issues with the Torx Screws stripping? =( and here I thought they switched to those for anti-strip reasons
> 
> anyway's... Slightly off topic pump question...
> 
> My mcp35x2 fails to start every once in awhile, y'all think it's the pump(s) or the mobo cpu_header? (pwm powered pump) I'm kinda leaning towards the motherboard, since if one pump was failing the second one would keep pushing water, even @ the low setting of 30%... Iv'e tested it, & one pump @ 30% is enough to push water through my loop, just not very effectively.


I have the pump attached to a fan controller and less than 60% power wouldn't start the pump. I after can go down to 40% but 30% it's a bit low.
I see the same with the laing ddc and with the innovatek pcps pump.

I suggest you to use this fan controller:

It has 30watts par channel and 4 thermal sensors
http://www.aquatuning.ch/product_info.php/info/p15449_Phobya-TPC-4x-Fan--or-Pump-Controller-30Watt-each-Channel---Single-Bay-5-25-.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> There isn't much way to do things differently. A torch screwdriwer and unscrew. But those are very thight and very small


If people are stripping torx, they are likely trying to fit something else in it besides the official, copyrighted T6-Torx head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I have the pump attached to a fan controller and less than 60% power wouldn't start the pump. I after can go down to 40% but 30% it's a bit low.
> I see the same with the laing ddc and with the innovatek pcps pump.
> 
> I suggest you to use this fan controller:
> 
> It has 30watts par channel and 4 thermal sensors
> http://www.aquatuning.ch/product_info.php/info/p15449_Phobya-TPC-4x-Fan--or-Pump-Controller-30Watt-each-Channel---Single-Bay-5-25-.html


I have seen very few fan controllers with an actual PWN (4pin) header built in, looks like that one is also lacking in PWM headers. The good news is, I will be ordering auqero 6 as soon as it shows up on PPC or FCPU, or some other US based retailer.

I think it may be not having enough water in my res (if that makes sense) I noticed I have suffered a bit of evaporation, so i'm down to the lowest fill line on the res. I may end up RMA'ing this unit anyways before the factory warranty runs out. The warranty seals are still intact, so I might as well swap it out for a new unit before throwing it into the 900D rebuild. It did the same thing this morning when powering up. So, today after work i'll have to tear out the res & top it off.

I also started a ticket on the swiftech forums to see if anyone else has ran into this issue. If it was a bad pump one would still run, it's highly unlikely that both are going @ the same time.


----------



## pauly94

Whenever I use over 1.3v on my Titan, my PC will reboot without a bsod, just a black screen after 15 minutes of gaming. Does anyone know why that happens? And how to fix it?


----------



## OccamRazor

What bios are you using and what power draw were you having when it happened?


----------



## OccamRazor

Are you mixing PSU 12v rails on the card?

Never mind your PSU is the "i" single rail 100A!









Drivers or you need to up the voltage, what clocks are you running?


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Are you mixing PSU 12v rails on the card?
> 
> Never mind your PSU is the "i" single rail 100A!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers or you need to up the voltage, what clocks are you running?


Latest bios, around 600w. I honestly don't know what a psu rail is, so I can't really answer that









Latest drivers. Clocks don't matter, the high voltage makes me crash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Whenever I use over 1.3v on my Titan, my PC will reboot without a bsod, just a black screen after 15 minutes of gaming. Does anyone know why that happens? And how to fix it?


Need more info. Bios, clocks, mob, clocks while gaming, background processes... Otherwise, does it do the same at stock settings. Frankly, BF4 tself has some stability issues...


----------



## modd3er

It is not over voltage but it run FireStrike over score 121xx












Thank you Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club









Thailand


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Need more info. Bios, clocks, mob, clocks while gaming, background processes... Otherwise, does it do the same at stock settings. Frankly, BF4 tself has some stability issues...


clocks around 1300 - 1350 when I up my voltage to 1.35. But even at stock it will crash with that voltage.
Background processes: asus audiocenter, msi afterburner, origin, steam, steelseries engine, rivatuner, plex.
Latest bios.
I've tried bluescreenview but theres nothing because it's no bsod. Just black screen and reboot. Also worth noting is that it crashes at the same spot in unigine heaven everytime.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> 2 strip screws while opening my titans. 2 pentax ones..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm stuck. Tomorrow I go to buy some special screwdriwer.
> Cudn't life just sometime be easyer?
> No way I'm stopping because of this, after the first psu gone dead, changed it, solved the grounding problem, then ud3 gygabyte mobos bios crashed to dead motherboard.
> Now I just mounted the new mobo, was gonna make the cards ready... And......
> 
> By the way I can't believe there isn't something more conductive than thermal pads.
> 
> I want to keep vrm's cool, and they wont be under a waterblock because I'm using universal blocks.
> I was thinking to create a heatsink, firstly with alu but tin doesn't hold it together, maybe I will try creating something with copper. The fan will spin almost only for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go online again!
> 
> I don't understand clock and benching if the stuff isn't triple hd gaming stable, I can't use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw is there a way to create a benchmark out of a recorded gamescene?


Same happened to me







. Look here and how I solved it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If people are stripping torx, they are likely trying to fit something else in it besides the official, copyrighted T6-Torx head.
> I have seen very few fan controllers with an actual PWN (4pin) header built in, looks like that one is also lacking in PWM headers. The good news is, I will be ordering auqero 6 as soon as it shows up on PPC or FCPU, or some other US based retailer.
> 
> I think it may be not having enough water in my res (if that makes sense) I noticed I have suffered a bit of evaporation, so i'm down to the lowest fill line on the res. I may end up RMA'ing this unit anyways before the factory warranty runs out. The warranty seals are still intact, so I might as well swap it out for a new unit before throwing it into the 900D rebuild. It did the same thing this morning when powering up. So, today after work i'll have to tear out the res & top it off.
> 
> I also started a ticket on the swiftech forums to see if anyone else has ran into this issue. If it was a bad pump one would still run, it's highly unlikely that both are going @ the same time.


The aquaaero 6 is a great controller.

That's a dual liang ddc pump head? If yes, sometimes the pump rotor will gum up and require extra mV to spin up. It the startup voltage et to 12v, and it still wont spin up? I have a aux/BU pump hooked into the 720xt, in my case the AQ power amp can only put out 11v max, and it will be slow to spin up. I use a simple 12v dc 6w power supply(scavanged from a bad router or something) put a 3 pin connector on it and spinn the pump up. I think the liang pumps are very sensitive to radiator gunk and tubing extractables.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Latest bios, around 600w. I honestly don't know what a psu rail is, so I can't really answer that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest drivers. Clocks don't matter, the high voltage makes me crash.


A trace is a pathway of copper on a circuit board that carries electricity. You can see them as the faint copper-y lines running all over your motherboard. In this instance, I'm referring to the traces on the power supply that the wires in the cables are soldered to, specifically the ones carrying +12V power

Multiple rail: each trace is monitored separately

Single rail: all traces are monitored all together

Your PSU is 100A rated on the 12v rail, to reach OCP would have to be tripped at 100A, so i dont believe its the PSU!
Try higher voltage to see if it crashes also, sometimes its a "wall" doesn't crash right before or after that voltage!


----------



## skupples

if that is the case JP it sounds like my tear down it's perfectly timed with my rebuild. Guess I'll have to look into ways to properly clean this pump without breaking the warranty seal. The warranty feel is placed between the pump and the pump head which makes it virtually impossible to take apart and clean without voiding warranty. Which is the main reason why I just might send it back for a replacement instead

I wonder if they will cross ship guess I gotta look into all this when I get home from work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> clocks around 1300 - 1350 when I up my voltage to 1.35. But even at stock it will crash with that voltage.
> Background processes: asus audiocenter, msi afterburner, origin, steam, steelseries engine, rivatuner, plex.
> Latest bios.
> I've tried bluescreenview but theres nothing because it's no bsod. Just black screen and reboot. Also worth noting is that it crashes at the same spot in unigine heaven everytime.


That really sounds like memory issue, gfx card or system ram. Back down to completely stock on the gfx card, no overvolting. Does it still blkscrn?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if that is the case JP it sounds like my tear down it's perfectly timed with my rebuild. Guess I'll have to look into ways to properly clean this pump without breaking the warranty seal. The warranty feel is placed between the pump and the pump head which makes it virtually impossible to take apart and clean without voiding warranty. Which is the main reason why I just might send it back for a replacement instead
> 
> I wonder if they will cross ship guess I gotta look into all this when I get home from work


I have Koolance QDCs inline - can pull the pump and flush with mild detergent/water. Flush with plenty of water and put it back in the loop. Starts/runs great after that. Interesting, my Eheim pump (main pump) never has this problem.

Don't get me wrong, the liang pumps are great, but the suspended rotor is sensitive to gunk for that reason.

Off topic: damn, i wish i never upgraded to iOS7 on this ipad. What a joke even after two "fixes".


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That really sounds like memory issue, gfx card or system ram. Back down to completely stock on the gfx card, no overvolting. Does it still blkscrn?


I ran memtest yesterday, nothing. the card runs fine under 1.29V.


----------



## skupples

that sounds like he's setting is voltage too low in too deep I can crash my system really easily if I set the voltage incorrectly 1n2d so instead I use the inspector or display power saver. Speech to text

,it forces the card to run at 324 megahertz @ .888 v


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> I ran memtest yesterday, nothing. the card runs fine under 1.29V.


Have you tried to flash another bios and try to get over 1.3v?


----------



## qiplayer

Sorry for interrupting your technical talk.
I tested the pads heat conductivity, the one between the waterblock and the vrm, And those pads are more likely isolating heat than not transferring it to the metal card cover.
If you wanna push more your titans need to find a better way to transfer heat from the vrm to the cooling plate.
I think that you cud go quite higher with the OC if it's depending on the vrm temps.

(I made the metal gpu-pcb-covering-plate warm with the tap soldering heather posicioned in a screw hole, 10 minutes later the pads got slightly warm while te metal plate was hot. A difference of about 25-30 degree celaius).


----------



## pauly94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried to flash another bios and try to get over 1.3v?


Yes, I've tried an older skyn3t bios and the newest one.


----------



## OccamRazor

And still you cant pass 1,3v without crashing? Can you try another PSU or the card in another computer to eliminate PSU/motherboard issues?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> I ran memtest yesterday, nothing. the card runs fine under 1.29V.


Okay, starting to get the picture. Sry, but remote diagnosis is difficult. Assuming you have good coltrol of vrm temps with the ek block... With the volt softmod, if you don't disable LLC, vdroop is very large. If you have already disabled LLC, open gpuZ and write out a log file with the vddc and gpu clock while using 3d... . If you can cause the lock up with the shaded torus in gpucapsviewer, start from stock and OV the gpu (no memory or gpu oc) until it blkscrns again. For each increase, note the gpuZ load volts. Might reveal what's going on.

Also, for me, aB 17 was a real problem, had to drop back to 16


----------



## OccamRazor

On another news... AMD finnaly got some returns in the program they sponsored; the Volcano Hazards [email protected] to better understand their new chip R9-290, with that knowledge they will release the " AMD Radeon 'Vesuvius' has two Hawaii XT GPUs"























290 X2


























http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_radeon_vesuvius_has_two_hawaii_xt_gpus.html


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> On another news... AMD finnaly got some returns in the program they sponsored; the Volcano Hazards [email protected] to better understand their new chip R9-290, with that knowledge they will release the " AMD Radeon 'Vesuvius' has two Hawaii XT GPUs"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290 X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_radeon_vesuvius_has_two_hawaii_xt_gpus.html


Dual gpu cards can be nightmarish, the people who thought 480s ran hot never tried gtx 295s... the 295 was the first & last dual gpu I would buy.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dual gpu cards can be nightmarish, the people who thought 480s ran hot never tried gtx 295s... the 295 was the first & last dual gpu I would buy.


Indeed my Friend, i would never go that route either unless the chips are "heat tamed"








On another note: For those that have a little more "inquisitive" mind and were wondering why the GK110 doesn't have VRM temperature or power monitoring and yet the VRM´s themselves have those properties, is that GK110 lacks dedicated VRM temperature sensors and Polling internal VRM temperature/power sensors is unsafe, they are not intended for frequent realtime polling and doing so can cause issues, its possible but just not safe!








Now you know its possible just but not advisable!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## szeged

got offered a phase change unit for one of my titans









how much do you think something like this would be worth?



i was planning on going phase for my 5770k soon anyways, this might make it easier to do lol.


----------



## skupples

if dual Hawaii is legit, then no doubt the 790 will end up being legit too... dual 780's me thinks.


----------



## Jpmboy

I had a 5970... Was a great card and room heater. Sold it to a coin miner after a year for 90% of my cost. That... Will never happen again.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dual gpu cards can be nightmarish, the people who thought 480s ran hot never tried gtx 295s... the 295 was the first & last dual gpu I would buy.


i think the GTX 690 is the only properly done dual GPU considering heat and power.... but then again it doesn't count because it's just like a GTX 560 Ti 2Win... it's two low power mid-range GPUs. As much as Nvidia tries to pass off the GK104 like it was "GK110" it never was silicon wise, ever.

it remains to be seen if power and heat can be contained properly with actual full die silicon like those of GK110 and Hawaii, of which AMD is under way to make one, the rumored R9 290X2.

SLI was relatively problem-free in my 1st experience with SLI Titans... what was your experience with GTX 295?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got offered a phase change unit for one of my titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much do you think something like this would be worth?
> 
> 
> 
> i was planning on going phase for my 5770k soon anyways, this might make it easier to do lol.


we have different interpretations of soon


----------



## szeged

haha







well obviously i meant 4770k







this thing is nice and toasty atm, i should really delid it lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i think the GTX 690 is the only properly done dual GPU considering heat and power.... but then again it doesn't count because it's just like a GTX 560 Ti 2Win... it's two low power mid-range GPUs. As much as Nvidia tries to pass off the GK104 like it was "GK110" it never was silicon wise, ever.
> 
> it remains to be seen if power and heat can be contained properly with actual full die silicon like those of GK110 and Hawaii, of which AMD is under way to make one, the rumored R9 290X2.
> 
> SLI was relatively problem-free in my 1st experience with SLI Titans... what was your experience with GTX 295?


I wasn't gaming with them, more benching toys so wasn't concerned with microstutter or anything, they didn't really scale too well though. 3dmark Vantage was the latest benchmark at the time & single 295 was scoring ~28k which was pretty good scaling compared to a single gtx285, but adding the second 295 did not do as well, 2 x gtx295s ( 4 x gpu) were barely doing better than 3 x single gpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well obviously i meant 4770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thing is nice and toasty atm, i should really delid it lol.


Single stage should be able to get better validations & bench scores, for daily use the 4770ks do run hot enough to overwork an SS at high clocks. With the 3930k I can bench on the SS at good clocks, but go water for anything that fully loads the cpu for extended times doing daily stuff with good overclocks.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i think the GTX 690 is the only properly done dual GPU considering heat and power.... but then again it doesn't count because it's just like a GTX 560 Ti 2Win... it's two low power mid-range GPUs. As much as Nvidia tries to pass off the GK104 like it was "GK110" it never was silicon wise, ever.
> 
> it remains to be seen if power and heat can be contained properly with actual full die silicon like those of GK110 and Hawaii, of which AMD is under way to make one, the rumored R9 290X2.
> 
> SLI was relatively problem-free in my 1st experience with SLI Titans... what was your experience with GTX 295?


I was very happy with my gtx 680. And very disappointed when I first mounted the 2 gtx 690, cos 2 overclocked gtx680 did way better than quad 690.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got offered a phase change unit for one of my titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much do you think something like this would be worth?
> 
> 
> 
> i was planning on going phase for my 5770k soon anyways, this might make it easier to do lol.


Is that the legendary IBM M model keyboard?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got offered a phase change unit for one of my titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much do you think something like this would be worth?
> 
> 
> 
> i was planning on going phase for my 5770k soon anyways, this might make it easier to do lol.


Details on phase?


----------



## alancsalt

If you are asking for an appraisal, should be asking in the marketplace.

You could check out http://www.overclock.net/f/133/phase-change or search the marketplace, ebay, etc. Considering these are not everyday items prices can vary considerably. You may be lucky enough to pick up a second hand one for cheap if you try (and maybe wait for the right opportunity), otherwise Little Devil makes new units. The head for a GPU is different to the head for a cpu. If you want to phase gpu and cpu you may need two phase units.


----------



## Creator

I cracked the plexi on my second Titan water block. I guess I overtightened something. It's a small crack, and I believe I could seal it with epoxy, but I'd be worried with thermal expansion and contract, that would come undone over time and leak (not to mention crack will get larger).

Does EK sell the plexi for blocks separately?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I cracked the plexi on my second Titan water block. I guess I overtightened something. It's a small crack, and I believe I could seal it with epoxy, but I'd be worried with thermal expansion and contract, that would come undone over time and leak (not to mention crack will get larger).
> 
> Does EK sell the plexi for blocks separately?


no they dont, but if you havent opened the block or broken the warranty seal, just rma it.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's not screwing people, it's business... Once again, Titan did not come out yesterday, it came out damn near a year ago @ this point. People who did not realize this is how the gpu industry works should either educate them selves before spending 999$ on a GPU, or stick to consoles... No offense, just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the 6gb 780ti will likely be @LEAST 800$...
> 
> some one just said this to me on youtube
> Why do people think Titan isn't getting benefits from driver updates?


That's a negative, if your blinded by naivity and can't see what they did this entire generation between the vram and disabling quad sli to push people into the titan. Now they're in trouble cause they don't know what to do with the titan pricewise. It's the black sheep.

Then again the reason they do it is people like you. If your willing to take it with a smile why not. I've always been an nvidia fanboy but this time around it left me with a major bad taste. Finally gonna swap to a radeon.

What's funny is I have a post straight from an nvidia rep saying they won't be adding quad sli to the 7 series as it is now for enthusiast cards (titan line) and then they add it to the 780ti. Lol tell me what sense that made? None it was done in attempt to sell more overpriced titans.

They took the gtx xxx cards which were always flagship, moved them down to middle of the road, and made the titan line the new enthusiast card and in one fell swoop raised the price of top level cards by nearly double.

If the titan was some kind of one off collectors edition card sure, but now when the titan 2 or titan ultra comes out they're gonna have their hands out for what 1200? 1400? Hopefully most of us will be plenty wiser to the greedy crap.

Compare amd to nvidia pricewise. What is justifying double the cost? Nothing but greed and a name.

780 owners got screwed (no quad sli when every card prior has had it and 3gb of vram when the 770 has 4 What? They could Atleast try to not be obvious about it) the titan owners got screwed for obvious reasons while the vram will be a small saving grace, soon the cards won't be able to handle the framerate with aa anyhow. The 780ti which I thought for sure would have 4gb of vram I nearly shat my drawers when I saw it with 3. Poor souls are basically stuck with 1 display on any new game. Tri monitor bf4 using 5100mb is just insane.

Here's to hoping 4k gaming being the standard is Atleast 3 years off. For no reason other than offering people the opportunity to not feel duped across the board.

All that said, it's a tricky time for tech. With the new consoles and the new jump in reso on the horizon things are gonna be shaken up for awhile.

P.S. Seriously. 11.2 dx was just that much more costly to implement in a card with a profit margin of god knows what at 1000+


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> That's a negative, if your blinded by naivity and can't see what they did this entire generation between the vram and disabling quad sli to push people into the titan. Now they're in trouble cause they don't know what to do with the titan pricewise. It's the black sheep.
> 
> Then again the reason they do it is people like you. If your willing to take it with a smile why not. I've always been an nvidia fanboy but this time around it left me with a major bad taste. Finally gonna swap to a radeon.


Good for you! They are now pushing it as a poor mans quadro for professionals/farmers/miners/w/e who can't afford the 6,000$ quadro.
Quote:


> What's funny is I have a post straight from an nvidia rep saying they won't be adding quad sli to the 7 series as it is now for enthusiast cards (titan line) and then they add it to the 780ti. Lol tell me what sense that made? None it was done in attempt to sell more overpriced titans.
> 
> They took the gtx xxx cards which were always flagship, moved them down to middle of the road, and made the titan line the new enthusiast card and in one fell swoop raised the price of top level cards by nearly double.


Yupp! He obviously lied to you.
Quote:


> If the titan was some kind of one off collectors edition card sure, but now when the titan 2 or titan ultra comes out they're gonna have their hands out for what 1200? 1400? Hopefully most of us will be plenty wiser to the greedy crap.
> 
> Compare amd to nvidia pricewise. What is justifying double the cost? Nothing but greed and a name.


Titan ultra may as well be called the 780Ti @ this point. & Actually, it was general lack of competition for close to a year, and it basically being a quadro w/o the driver support or 12gb of vram
Quote:


> 780 owners got screwed (no quad sli when every card prior has had it and 3gb of vram when the 770 has 4 What? They could Atleast try to not be obvious about it) the titan owners got screwed for obvious reasons while the vram will be a small saving grace, soon the cards won't be able to handle the framerate with aa anyhow. The 780ti which I thought for sure would have 4gb of vram I nearly shat my drawers when I saw it with 3. Poor souls are basically stuck with 1 display on any new game. Tri monitor bf4 using 5100mb is just insane.


you obviously don't understand how vram applications work. 256 can do 4gb, 384 can not do 4gb. On this interface is basically impossible. AA is for people on low resolution monitors. & in my experience with my titans in 2d surround 1080p X3 my limitation is CPU not GPU.
Quote:


> Here's to hoping 4k gaming being the standard is Atleast 3 years off. For no reason other than offering people the opportunity to not feel duped across the board.
> 
> All that said, it's a tricky time for tech. With the new consoles and the new jump in reso on the horizon things are gonna be shaken up for awhile.
> 
> P.S. Seriously. 11.2 dx was just that much more costly to implement in a card with a profit margin of god knows what at 1000+


DX11.2 is supported on a software level (for games) on pretty much ALL dx11 cards, even on fermi.

I payed 1,019 for my first one, 999 for second, 760 for third. /shrug. If you can't afford it w/o it hurting, don't buy it. Kthx bai! Take your anger to a thread where people actually care.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Anyone run into OCP or thermal shut downs?
> 
> Very difficult to pass 3dmark11 with ~1.3v, but Valley has no issues.


3dmark11 had stopped me on 1385Mhz @ 1.3v + LLC. made me dro my memory to +540, my Power limit was about 172%, I know I can drop it a bit more.

but .....below

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Bud! Hows it going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will only run into OCP once you pass the 360A of power into your card +-60A per phase! Around 600W!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If youre running into shutdowns its probably not enough amperage form the PSU rails OR the cards need more voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Assuming you´re on water, on air could be thermal shutdown yessir)


for you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I have an Antec 850w just for the Titan separately for now. Same thing. The AX760 I have just shuts down with 1.25v or so. I need a 1200w single rail psu now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I got moar!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


keep pushing it I like to see +900









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yup, still air.
> 
> Wonder if a water block will help improve my scores? Could probably run 1.4v no problem then for benches?


then add 1000w PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What's even more ridiculous is that he had a golden Titan, sold it, then got a second golden Titan apparently! I mean, I NEVER get good GPU's or CPU's and yet some guys ALWAYS get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, naturally great scores as always!
> 
> I've also come to the conclusion that my AX1200 simply must not be enough power for these TItans at 1.3V + LLC disabled. 3dmark11 shuts down every time I test it now at those settings. No BSOD or anything, just a restart without the "OCing faile, press F1 to enter the BIOS". Now I'm wondering if the EVGA Supernova 1300W would even be enough considering my 1200W Corsair obviously isn't. Its going to be a lot of work to replace the PSU in this rig and I'll kill myself if I go through all of that and still its not enough. What do you guys think? Go with the much higher rated 1300W or the somewhat mediocre rated 1500W Classified? (Or just stick with the AX1200 and forget about 3dmark11 which is the only bench that causes shut downs????) Lol.


something need to change in other to keep bench at that high, sell your 1200w and get a top 1500w. but before you route everything just fire it up using a paper clip and take it for a good spin before you take your rig down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I have the pump attached to a fan controller and less than 60% power wouldn't start the pump. I after can go down to 40% but 30% it's a bit low.
> I see the same with the laing ddc and with the innovatek pcps pump.
> 
> I suggest you to use this fan controller:
> 
> It has 30watts par channel and 4 thermal sensors
> http://www.aquatuning.ch/product_info.php/info/p15449_Phobya-TPC-4x-Fan--or-Pump-Controller-30Watt-each-Channel---Single-Bay-5-25-.html


Too much $ for fan controller.A lamptron fc9 for around $50 or $60 with 50watts per channel is enough for any system. I ran it on my rig with rx360 -PP,240P,240P + my led. I had it run push pull on all my rads and two extra fan in my rig before i dropped it to astectics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Whenever I use over 1.3v on my Titan, my PC will reboot without a bsod, just a black screen after 15 minutes of gaming. Does anyone know why that happens? And how to fix it?


too much juice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What bios are you using and what power draw were you having when it happened?


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Latest bios, *around 600w*. I honestly don't know what a psu rail is, so I can't really answer that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest drivers. Clocks don't matter, the high voltage makes me crash.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94*
> 
> Yes, I've tried an older skyn3t bios and the newest one.


I have see some screen shot here with the slide all the way up running it @ 600w. just give more juice when ask other wise system going crazzy, when cpu ask for juice PSU pump it and GPU want to drink more and PSU Pump more juice but in the end PSU got lost with that much Watts, with all the juice spiled psu respond "yeah let's me shut my self down cuz an't going pump any more watts"

any extra power limit you can reduce to the right amount of what it ask it will help stability. I'm not teach anyone but after I let those 600w and Zawarudo gave the 1.325v above we only see Shutdown party here LOL.

3Dmark 11 love to shut down my system when I over power the Power limit. All my shut's was in the very last scene.

FS run's fine
Valley destroy my memory

try not give much of the power limit to see what happen I'm just sharing my 1.3v and 600w given to my PSU and a cloced 4770k to 4.5Ghz.


----------



## h2spartan

Can someone link me to the stock EVGA sc bios please and thank you? The latest revision...if there is one?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 3dmark11 had stopped me on 1385Mhz @ 1.3v + LLC. made me dro my memory to +540, my Power limit was about 172%, I know I can drop it a bit more.
> 
> but .....below
> for you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yap!








And i got this one:



A simple explanation for a lot of problems here: *if the voltage is doubled and the power remains the same, the current will be halved!*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can someone link me to the stock EVGA sc bios please and thank you? The latest revision...if there is one?


your best bet: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+TITAN&interface=&memType=&memSize=









No luck! old revision 2C!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can someone link me to the stock EVGA sc bios please and thank you? The latest revision...if there is one?


Here's my original EVGA SC bios:

EVGA SC.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's my original EVGA SC bios:
> 
> Forgot to ask but the +850 you got a few pages back what bios & rev you used?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Forgot to ask but the +850 you got a few pages back what bios & rev you used?


This one:

Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's my original EVGA SC bios:
> 
> EVGA SC.zip 131k .zip file


Thanks buddy!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This one:
> 
> Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 136k .zip file


Nice!!!, I was not wrong about getting another +50 on that one, once you get her wet she will give you another +50 = "+900" with no swetting.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ya'll are doing some amazing things with your Titans! To be honest, I'm glad to see the old girl still sticking it to the new cards on the block (290X and 780Ti)! They were ******edly expensive to be sure but in the end my Titans willl end up being the smartest GPU buy I ever made considering that they will have lasted me two years while still remaining the fastest video cards on the planet (not getting rid of them til Maxwell)!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ya'll are doing some amazing things with your Titans! To be honest, I'm glad to see the old girl still sticking it to the new cards on the block (290X and 780Ti)! They were ******edly expensive to be sure but in the end my Titans willl end up being the smartest GPU buy I ever made considering that they will have lasted me two years while still remaining the fastest video cards on the planet (not getting rid of them til Maxwell)!


for sure, ill always have a special place in my gpu box for the titan, no matter how slow it gets in comparison to newer cards, i will always consider it one of the best.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ya'll are doing some amazing things with your Titans! To be honest, I'm glad to see the old girl still sticking it to the new cards on the block (290X and 780Ti)! They were ******edly expensive to be sure but in the end my Titans willl end up being the smartest GPU buy I ever made considering that they will have lasted me two years while still remaining the fastest video cards on the planet (not getting rid of them til Maxwell)!


OH FO SHO! I don't plan to drop the tri-titan until maxwell refresh flagship.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OH FO SHO! I don't plan to drop the tri-titan until maxwell refresh flagship.


im gonna ride the 780ti classifieds to the first maxwell flagship, then ride 2 of them to the very last maxwell refresh most likely lol

who am i kidding, i cant handle myself when new gpus come out...ill probably own atleast two of each maxwell refresh high end card, and my wallet will murder me.


----------



## Panther Al

Totally agree: Even though I was a few months late to the Titan train, only had them running about 4 months now, I think they will prove to be the bust hardware buys I have made in a long while. They are more than powerful enough for any real use out there, they have more than enough memory, and with the new Bios mods out there, will keep being in the top end of things for at least another year or two. Whats not to love?


----------



## JCPUser

Silly question about the Skyn3t rev 2 bios...

If the bios default is 300w and max 600w then why does the slider in AB go up to 300%? Does that mean 150%=300w or am I missing something obvious here?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Does this void my membership ??

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wsc26/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Silly question about the Skyn3t rev 2 bios...
> 
> If the bios default is 300w and max 600w then why does the slider in AB go up to 300%? Does that mean 150%=300w or am I missing something obvious here?


Yes the default base PT is 300W and the max is 600W! In AB slider goes to 300% but in PrecisionX goes to 200%, Same based programs but different programming makes them different really!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Does this void my membership ??
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wsc26/


Of course not, GPUz is from Techpowerup and its accepted, so, no!


----------



## taniarvys

I hope they ship it from the one in LA as its only 2 hours from my house. Heck I could probably do the pick up option at their warehouse. Got nothing to do anyway tomorrow!


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> Silly question about the Skyn3t rev 2 bios...
> 
> If the bios default is 300w and max 600w then why does the slider in AB go up to 300%? Does that mean 150%=300w or am I missing something obvious here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the default base PT is 300W and the max is 600W! In AB slider goes to 300% but in PrecisionX goes to 200%, Same based programs but different programming makes them different really!
Click to expand...

So based on your response, if I set the power limit in AB to say 150%, the limit would be 375W not 450W, correct?

Just want to be sure about this as I don't want my GPUs to trip OCP on my PSU (each GPU has a 30amp rail to itself + whatever is pulled from the slot). Thanks for the help.


----------



## needfrospeed

I wasn't able to get a clear answer, but if I set my 3 Titans running 1372mz at 180 in AB I do not get power drops.. the only thing I need to do to get my cards to work at these speeds is to volt them differently.

my Asics are 59/ 60 which are under 1.380v (plus offset) and the other is 74 which I have at 1.345v.. (does not like higher v)

(But I do run 2 x corsair 1200 ATX PSUs. 1 just for the 3 cards.)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> I wasn't able to get a clear answer, but if I set my 3 Titans running 1372mz at 180 in AB I do not get power drops.. the only thing I need to do to get my cards to work at these speeds is to volt them differently.
> 
> my Asics are 59/ 60 which are under 1.380v (plus offset) and the other is 74 which I have at 1.345v.. (does not like higher v)
> 
> (But I do run 2 x corsair 1200 ATX PSUs. 1 just for the 3 cards.)


I'm not positive if the slider works how you mentioned, but I can tell you that you may as well set the slider to 300%, as it's only going to ever draw as much power as it needs. It will not automatically consume more power just because it's set to 300%.


----------



## OccamRazor

*Revised Afterburner beta 17*

http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,19.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCPUser*
> 
> So based on your response, if I set the power limit in AB to say 150%, the limit would be 375W not 450W, correct?
> 
> Just want to be sure about this as I don't want my GPUs to trip OCP on my PSU (each GPU has a 30amp rail to itself + whatever is pulled from the slot). Thanks for the help.


Here is a quote form one of my posts:

"The power limit do not affect voltages but voltages affect power limit when you hit it and increase the voltage your current will go down and youll have downclocks and bad 3D performance!
(INCREASING VOLTAGES WITH FIXED POWER DECREASES AMPERAGE)
It´s tricky to understand all this but if you *increase PT to the max and increase voltages* your amperage will go up as you *increase the clocks (AND ONLY WHEN)* and some PSUs even big ones might shut down!
Try lower PT when you have such problems, and only increase PT when you hit 100% and or get downclocks!"

Its not easy to tell you why AB has 300% and PrecisonX has 200%, i can only tell you that when Hex editing the bios when increasing the MAX reduces the MIN and vice-versa, so if you having problems with unexpected shutdowns you can try with 100% that you know for a fact that is 300W and increase it only when you are hitting constantly the 100% and seeing underclocking! (Im not saying this works 100% with all the shutdowns)


----------



## Jpmboy

Firestrike Extreme Bench thread

(I know... but a little advertizing is good







)


----------



## LunaP

Hmmm 14 minutes remaining on a 600$ titan.. should I go in for it (making my 3rd titan) or test w/ 2 titans first?

I do plan on surround, looking @ 1440p at least, and MAY go w/ a 1440p 120hz if not then I'll go w/ 3x Asus PB278Q's (1440p)


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmmm 14 minutes remaining on a 600$ titan.. should I go in for it (making my 3rd titan) or test w/ 2 titans first?
> 
> I do plan on surround, looking @ 1440p at least, and MAY go w/ a 1440p 120hz if not then I'll go w/ 3x Asus PB278Q's (1440p)


I had two Titans for 1440p @ 120hz and there wasn't many game that would go below 120fps except Metro LL and crisis 3
I personally wouldn't have done 3 Titans just to max out 1-2 games when considering you may need to upgrade psu, additional heat from 3 gpus, etc.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I had two Titans for 1440p @ 120hz and there wasn't many game that would go below 120fps except Metro LL and crisis 3
> I personally wouldn't have done 3 Titans just to max out 1-2 games when considering you may need to upgrade psu, additional heat from 3 gpus, etc.


Ahh if thats the case then I guess I'll let it go, gonna WC them anyways probably on their own loop excluded from the CPU.

If 2 can take it then I'm good w/ 2, appreciate it !


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh if thats the case then I guess I'll let it go, gonna WC them anyways probably on their own loop excluded from the CPU.
> 
> If 2 can take it then I'm good w/ 2, appreciate it !


2 titans watercooled at 1.3V








I seriously doubt you'll need a third one.

off topic: woot 400 posts!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 2 titans watercooled at 1.3V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt you'll need a third one.
> 
> off topic: woot 400 posts!


2 shy but grats ur 1 away if you respond to this









Also.. since you brought it up. I looked @ ur rig and see http://overlordcomputer.com/collections/27-monitors/products/tempest-x270oc-glossy

Though you might have one of the others. How is the quality on these? Anyreason they dont' come w/ at least hdmi 1.4 or DP I get w/ HDMI there'd be a premium but DP at least. Can these monitors be detached and propped on a vesa mount?

Was initially gonna go PB278Q for the 100% sRGB for color and 1440p since it uses PLS vs IPS.

But would love to find a pure glossy monitor that can do that same. That or the Nuvia or w/e they are.

Since you guys are all AVID gamers here packing 2-4 titans, I'm sure I can get some great feedback on 1440p 120hz monitors that I can throw at these ( Gloss pl0x ) and highest sRGB value possible.


----------



## marc0053

The quality of these monitors are great in my experience.
There is a thread on the overlord website talking about mounting vesa systems (i'm not sure if i'm allowed to post this link if not please delete)
http://overlordforum.com/topic/172-vesa-mounting-arm-recommendations/

I went from a ASUS 1080p 27inch 120hz monitor to this and would not go back.

someone explained why there is no hdmi input on the monitor:
http://overlordforum.com/topic/453-why-dvi-and-not-hdmi/?hl=hdmi


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> The quality of these monitors are great in my experience.
> There is a thread on the overlord website talking about mounting vesa systems (i'm not sure if i'm allowed to post this link if not please delete)
> http://overlordforum.com/topic/172-vesa-mounting-arm-recommendations/
> 
> I went from a ASUS 1080p 27inch 120hz monitor to this and would not go back.
> 
> someone explained why there is no hdmi input on the monitor:
> http://overlordforum.com/topic/453-why-dvi-and-not-hdmi/?hl=hdmi


Skupples already hooked me up w/ the arm, just looking @ recommendations w/ them. If they only support DVI I guess I'd have to get a bunch of converters, for DP and HDMI. Appreciate the links though.

I'll find the other names and post here, its a hard decision but at least I know what type I'm looking for now









I know theres 2-3 other brands that perform this as well, I'm just not willing to try the korean ones since the no return or the hassle of.

Nice Samus Aran btw, was contemplating doing a side theme in my TH10 using her and one of the resevoirs as a metroid container for the baby metroid









If memory servces me correctly thats the Samus @ the ending of Super Metroid just before your score is tallied up and she changes


----------



## XFaega

Hi I tried to flash Titan1006-vBios-rev2 on my EVGA GTX TITAN SC and I keep getting ( ERROR : PCI Subsystem ID Mismatch )
Is this only for the Asus Titan?

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Hi I tried to flash Titan1006-vBios-rev2 on my EVGA GTX TITAN SC and I keep getting ( ERROR : PCI Subsystem ID Mismatch )
> Is this only for the Asus Titan?
> 
> Thanks


Download EZ3flash from my SIG and follow instructions, keep pressing "Y" and you should be fine!








You should fill your SIG with your RIG, there is a link in my SIG!
Yes, that bios is for the Titan!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Hi I tried to flash Titan1006-vBios-rev2 on my EVGA GTX TITAN SC and I keep getting ( ERROR : PCI Subsystem ID Mismatch )
> Is this only for the Asus Titan?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Download EZ3flash from my SIG and follow instructions, keep pressing "Y" and you should be fine!


As Ed said, download the Ez3flash tool. Make sure you run the command that says "disable ID mismatch" (@least, in the OG version it's necessary)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Hi I tried to flash Titan1006-vBios-rev2 on my EVGA GTX TITAN SC and I keep getting ( ERROR : PCI Subsystem ID Mismatch )
> Is this only for the Asus Titan?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As Ed said, download the Ez3flash tool. Make sure you run the command that says "disable ID mismatch" (@least, in the OG version it's necessary)


Yes, if EZ3flash quits while having the "PCI Subsystem IDMismatch" error, run option #4!


----------



## XFaega

Thanks OccamRazor and Skupples.

Worked perfectly but I was hoping I could get a good 1202 clock but my Titan keeps crashing at that clock speed. Best I can do is 1190 with 1212mv.

Added my sig.

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Thanks OccamRazor and Skupples.
> 
> Worked perfectly but I was hoping I could get a good 1202 clock but my Titan keeps crashing at that clock speed. Best I can do is 1190 with 1212mv.
> 
> Added my sig.
> 
> Thanks


Time to unleash the BEAST!!!
Download the tools from my SIG and OC that mother!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> *Thx To OccamRazor for tutorial... i made a new score!!!! Great job Bro*


You should go for higher clocks at that voltage....


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You should go for higher clocks at that voltage....


when i go higher clock got hang on screen and popup screen display eror.... may u know about that?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> when i go higher clock got hang on screen and popup screen display eror.... may u know about that?


Need more voltage... Why dont you fill your SIG with your RIG Helmy? there is a link in my SIG!








Are you on water? You never told me!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> when i go higher clock got hang on screen and popup screen display eror.... may u know about that?


Try upping the core clock while dialing back on the vram....


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Try upping the core clock while dialing back on the vram....


ok i will try... thx bro for the advice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Need more voltage... Why dont you fill your SIG with your RIG Helmy? there is a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on water? You never told me!


tommorrow i will upload my rig.... my vga stik stock air... my proc use corsair h100... i will chnage the cooling with water block maybe 1 week from now


----------



## flexus

Anyone getting DX error in BF4 after the update?


----------



## Creator

I tore down my loop and am running on Titans on air while I wait for replacement water block. Running 1202/7000, these Titans peak at 850W from the wall in Valley and even went over 900W in the first 3DMark test. And that's with both running around 1.21v. So it looks like I will not be able to run and super high 1.3v mod benches else I'm sure my PSU will shut down. I'm assuming my HX850 is good for 1000W peak from the wall (85% efficiency = 850W) and I'm not too far from that. I'll have to keep an eye on SlickDeals for 1200W+ PSUs in the future. Hopefully this Black Friday something will come up.

Edit : Skyrim at 1202/7000 caused PSU shut down and reboot about 30 seconds in.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Thanks OccamRazor and Skupples.
> 
> Worked perfectly but I was hoping I could get a good 1202 clock but my Titan keeps crashing at that clock speed. Best I can do is 1190 with 1212mv.
> 
> Added my sig.
> 
> Thanks


Use the LLC mod + AB mod to see what your voltage really is. My second Titan that would crash 1176mhz at 1212mv. It out even with the 1.212v bios, I was still drooping way down to 1.162mV. With the MSI AB mod when I set 1.25v, it would droop all the way down 1.189mv. After the LLC mod, I got it stable around 1.212mv. Results: it can do 1202mhz. Give it a shot!


----------



## yknot

Quick question for "Occamrazor"...........

How do you set exact voltage values using your sig tools............I can do all the mods but when I'm using AB plus the LLC/voltage screen I can only up the core volts in 0.25v multiples. I cannot set any exact voltages. ...........................I did read in a previous answer to use your sig tools but I'm not sure which tool.

Sorry if I've missed sumfink obvious.

Thanx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Quick question for "Occamrazor"...........
> 
> How do you set exact voltage values using your sig tools............I can do all the mods but when I'm using AB plus the LLC/voltage screen I can only up the core volts in 0.25v multiples. I cannot set any exact voltages. ...........................I did read in a previous answer to use your sig tools but I'm not sure which tool.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed sumfink obvious.
> 
> Thanx


You got PM!


----------



## szeged

got a new camera, what better for a first shot with it than one of my titans?



still playing around with this new camera, and for some reason one of my lights im using is giving an orange effect instead of pure white like the other lol.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

I have (again) a question on you experienced users here:

I tested my overclock with Unigine Heaven 4.0 (maxxed out) for *24 hour loop* (!!!) and though I am stable after this on +320 core / +650 memory @ 1219mV.

So I played some new games and all was fine. After that I decided to try again some 3DMark tests. And during the demo of FireStrike on Extreme preset, my card shuts down. All is fine after reset, but quesion is: IS 3D Mark (maxxed out) so much stressful that it can find even my 24 hour "stable" overclock unstable or is it just something in the program itself ?

I am asking becouse with my "stable" overclock I am able to play all the top notch games like Witcher 2 (UB on), Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider and Metro LL all with highest settings. So thats why 3D Mark is bugging me.

Thank you for the answers and keep it up dinosaurs !


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> me="szeged" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/18840#post_21206181"]got a new camera, what better for a first shot with it than one of my titans?
> 
> 
> 
> still playing around with this new camera, and for some reason one of my lights im using is giving an orange effect instead of pure white like the other lol.


It could be your iso is not hight enough or your picture mode is wrong.

Also your white balance is off.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> It could be your iso is not hight enough or your picture mode is wrong.
> 
> Also your white balance is off.


yeah my iso was set on stock, as were all the settings







was at 1600 when i took that picture, messing around with it now, have it set to 100 right now. Also going to be playing with aperture etc etc. hopefully i can get some better quality pics coming soon lol.


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> It could be your iso is not hight enough or your picture mode is wrong.
> 
> Also your white balance is off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah my iso was set on stock, as were all the settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was at 1600 when i took that picture, messing around with it now, have it set to 100 right now. Also going to be playing with aperture etc etc. hopefully i can get some better quality pics coming soon lol.


Which camera do you have?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Which camera do you have?


fujifilm finepix s8200


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Anyone getting DX error in BF4 after the update?


navigate to
C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4\__Installer\*d*irectx
or where you have BF installed
and delete the "*redist*" folder
open origin and "*R*epair Install" any *DX* error it will fix but if you try to just repair the issue will stay.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Which camera do you have?


messed around again with some white balancing and some more camera settings, more titan glamor shots inc


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> messed around again with some white balancing and some more camera settings, more titan glamor shots inc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try these setting and see if this will help
f-stop of f/4
exposure time of 1/100
ISO speed of 800

Are you using the flash if so don't use it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Try these setting and see if this will help
> f-stop of f/4
> exposure time of 1/100
> ISO speed of 800
> 
> Are you using the flash if so don't use it.


ill try those settings, thanks









nope i dont use flash.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

Well my system including my SLI Titans is out of action at the moment. My D5 pump literally came to a grinding halt with zero flow and a very loud grinding noise!

System was immediately shutdown. Have to buy a new pump, at the same time I will be pulling the whole loop out and cleaning all components including the CPU and EK XXL water blocks.

For the EK XXL blocks I will be using Fujipoly extreme thermal pads for the mem and VRM's. The EK instructions also state "EK recommends using a small drop of non conductive thermal grease on each PHASE REGULATOR (my caps) that is being covered with thermal pad"

Which are the phase regulators??

Also if any issues with the EK XXL blocks, should I replace them with any other block that will cool the VRM's really well?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## XFaega

Did a little color correction. Still needs more done but this was a quick edit.
Played with the Saturation -24 and Warmth -17


----------



## XFaega

OccamRazor - Thanks for the links for the downloads
Skyn3t - Thanks for the Titan V2 bios

Did the soft mod and the Titan runs solid at 1202 with 1212mv. Ran Valley bench and made it all the way.

Thanks you very much for all those that gave me good inputs and advise. Now it's time to push this baby as far as she will let me.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> OccamRazor - Thanks for the links for the downloads
> Skyn3t - Thanks for the Titan V2 bios
> 
> Did the soft mod and the Titan runs solid at 1202 with 1212mv. Ran Valley bench and made it all the way.
> 
> Thanks you very much for all those that gave me good inputs and advise. Now it's time to push this baby as far as she will let me.


keep pushing it, I like to see numbers


----------



## fommof

*skyn3t* (and of course the contributors), i don't know what and how you bloody did it with the V2 but i am really impressed!

Personally I care only about the maximum gaming stable OC so i have a very brutal methodology which starts with heavy in-game benchmark loops and ends after a few weeks later of real gaming again on very heavy games.

Although i haven't even really started yet (only half a day testing with Metro LL loops all maxed with and without Physx) there is a possibility that your V2 can probably give me another +2 bins on the GPU over my previous stable OC (previously 1150Mhz always wiith 1.212V) and -this is the most impressive- probably another +300 on the memory (so that would be total of +600).

I say the memory freq improvement is impressive by itself even if it turns out that the real stable freq is +550 or +500, i'll get back to you in a couple of weeks...









Thank you (and the rest of the contributors) so much, GREAT work!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> valley thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


Last time i tried this i managed to unlock my voltage now it says access to the rivatuners profile file is denied so i cant add anything there,
card is rev1 gigabyte with your 440w bios, i dont know what I am doing wrong, perhaps its something simple.
I dont mean to sound dumb but i have tried it about 10 times now and I just cant get it to work, Im not the brigthest pencil in the box










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i.imgur.com/0Bnyneo.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a new camera, what better for a first shot with it than one of my titans?
> 
> 
> 
> still playing around with this new camera, and for some reason one of my lights im using is giving an orange effect instead of pure white like the other lol.


what camera? I have a GoPro Hero3+ Black arriving tomorrow. Can't wait to shoot some 4K video!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Last time i tried this i managed to unlock my voltage now it says access to the rivatuners profile file is denied so i cant add anything there,
> card is rev1 gigabyte with your 440w bios, i dont know what I am doing wrong, perhaps its something simple.
> I dont mean to sound dumb but i have tried it about 10 times now and I just cant get it to work, Im not the brigthest pencil in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0Bnyneo.png


ab14 is timed-out. download beta17 and mod the cfg files again (or save them). I think it's best to uninstall AB completely and reinstall the new version

.... bright bulbs... sharp pencils.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ab14 is timed-out. download beta17 and mod the cfg files again (or save them). I think it's best to uninstall AB completely and reinstall the new version
> 
> .... bright bulbs... sharp pencils.


Thank you, but its still denied with AB17 go figure









EDIT: Well finally got it working the profile CFG file was access denied with MSI AB beta 14/15/17 finally tried the beta 16 and it worked, I have no idea why now i can perhaps go for 1400


----------



## flexus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> navigate to
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4\__Installer\*d*irectx
> or where you have BF installed
> and delete the "*redist*" folder
> open origin and "*R*epair Install" any *DX* error it will fix but if you try to just repair the issue will stay.


Thanks, that did the trick


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Thank you, but its still denied with AB17 go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well finally got it working the profile CFG file was access denied with MSI AB beta 14/15/17 finally tried the beta 16 and it worked, I have no idea why now i can perhaps go for 1400


 InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file


Double click on "InstallTakeOwnership.reg", click "yes"; from now on, on every file just right click and in the pop up window you will get a new entry called "take ownership" click it and the file is unlocked!










Cheers

Ed


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> 
> Double click on "InstallTakeOwnership.reg", click "yes"; from now on, on every file just right click and in the pop up window you will get a new entry called "take ownership" click it and the file is unlocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I tried the takeownership with the AB 14/15/17 but only one that worked was the AB 16 beta, its very weird








Also it seems my card wont do any more on the core with 1.250 then it did with 1.212 so I quess ill have to settle with the modest 1280 on the core and 7400 on the memory, since im not comfortable going over 1.250v with the aircooler since vrms aint cooled that well.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Anyone getting DX error in BF4 after the update?


All day, every day....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what camera? I have a GoPro Hero3+ Black arriving tomorrow. Can't wait to shoot some 4K video!!


fujifilm finepix s8200


----------



## skupples

This is that shoddy repair work I mentioned the other day. Finally submitted the fraud report to the bank... I guess the money they gave me is only a temporary hold pending investigation. So, we decided to dump 30 pages of evidence on them. 5 page hand written expert opinion on what they did. Includes, but not limited to. "Lawnmower liquid gasket" "used sledge hammer to install shift kit" "clutch from a go kart"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> fujifilm finepix s8200


very nice!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice!


thanks lol, im still getting used to it and messing with all the settings lol







gotta work on my lightbox today, my current ghetto lightbox is the top of a rabbits cage with a white sheet safety pinned around it rofl


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is that shoddy repair work I mentioned the other day. Finally submitted the fraud report to the bank... I guess the money they gave me is only a temporary hold pending investigation. So, we decided to dump 30 pages of evidence on them. 5 page hand written expert opinion on what they did. Includes, but not limited to. "Lawnmower liquid gasket" "used sledge hammer to install shift kit" "clutch from a go kart"


You did good! i hope they get shut down after the investigation! That way those frakers wont con anyone else! They´ve hit a wall with you!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You did good! i hope they get shut down after the investigation! That way those frakers wont con anyone else! They´ve hit a wall with you!










They thought i was easy to play because i was so "yeah sure man! go ahead! if you think it needs it! Do it!" type of attitude. LOL, then they tried selling me a transmission when the shoddy shift cable repair went south.

Sigh, just spent an hour flipping my el-cheepo monitors into portrait. It's no bueno. The viewing angles are atrocious & i'm getting this weird tingling in the back of my brain... LOL! Time to flip back to being a "landscape lubber" as Vega calls us.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They thought i was easy to play because i was so "yeah sure man! go ahead! if you think it needs it! Do it!" type of attitude. LOL, then they tried selling me a transmission when the shoddy shift cable repair went south.
> 
> Sigh, just spent an hour flipping my el-cheepo monitors into portrait. It's no bueno. The viewing angles are atrocious & i'm getting this weird tingling in the back of my brain... LOL! Time to flip back to being a "landscape lubber" as Vega calls us.


My HE´s are only good if i stay in front of them in portrait, up or down the angle is good image is flawless for a TN of course, the polarity business is funny! if i lean 2 feet to the left there is no color shift if i do it to the right color shifts immediately! lol
But these are gaming monitors, i have them not for the color quality or the viewing angle, i have them for the speed and 144hz goodness!


----------



## qiplayer

Guys I'm attaching leds to the 2 pin connector going to the gtx geforce logo.
Do you know what voltage does it support?
I attached 2 5v leds,
But don't wanna damage something. Any idea about this?

Btw work in progress


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is that shoddy repair work I mentioned the other day. Finally submitted the fraud report to the bank... I guess the money they gave me is only a temporary hold pending investigation. So, we decided to dump 30 pages of evidence on them. 5 page hand written expert opinion on what they did. Includes, but not limited to. "Lawnmower liquid gasket" "used sledge hammer to install shift kit" "clutch from a go kart"


Hoping you're taking it a step further and sueing o_o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thanks lol, im still getting used to it and messing with all the settings lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta work on my lightbox today, my current ghetto lightbox is the top of a rabbits cage with a white sheet safety pinned around it rofl


Not sure if this was suggested or not or if your camera supports it but, if you have an option for custom white balance, then regardless of w/e lighting situation you're in if you take a close up pic of your white sheets (or anything white, maybe a napkin ) and make sure you only get that in the pic, if you have to get close just set the camera to manual, then go to custom white balance and set it to that picture. All future pics you take will be corrected to the proper settings. Hope that helps









I own a Canon 5D Mark II, always looking for the best lighting


----------



## skupples

We only plan to sue if the bank doesn't take care of it. If we do sue, we will also ask for them to cover lawyer fee's & the 300$ worth of rental car. Jeesh, having my monitors in portrait for all of an hour has totally screwed up how i perceive my landscape setup, & now I can't seem to get all three level @ the same time. It's rather strange. The center monitor is 100% level, vertically & horizontally, but to compensate the side screens can't be level?







Should of listened in math class.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Thanks, that did the trick


if you get issues with PunkBuster, do the same just delete the pb folder and repair install









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is that shoddy repair work I mentioned the other day. Finally submitted the fraud report to the bank... I guess the money they gave me is only a temporary hold pending investigation. So, we decided to dump 30 pages of evidence on them. 5 page hand written expert opinion on what they did. Includes, but not limited to. "Lawnmower liquid gasket" "used sledge hammer to install shift kit" "clutch from a go kart"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We only plan to sue if the bank doesn't take care of it. If we do sue, we will also ask for them to cover lawyer fee's & the 300$ worth of rental car. Jeesh, having my monitors in portrait for all of an hour has totally screwed up how i perceive my landscape setup, & now I can't seem to get all three level @ the same time. It's rather strange. The center monitor is 100% level, vertically & horizontally, but to compensate the side screens can't be level?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should of listened in math class.


As much you are pissed about that huge issue. You did nailed the situation, so you are on the right path to get it solved








reading, comparing and debugging things is your knowledge so you just skipped the "math" at school







but skills still. Like I was talking with Ed earlier today, everyone has they own skills to get thing's solved. you did proved it.

just look deep down.


----------



## Luke212

i bought a few titans on ebay and the seller was a scammer. although i paid outside ebay through paypal (naughty), i was able to recover my money through paypal.

much better to buy through forums from people who have a good record hey!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i bought a few titans on ebay and the seller was a scammer. although i paid outside ebay through paypal (naughty), i was able to recover my money through paypal.
> 
> much better to buy through forums from people who have a good record hey!


Ah if that's how the scams are going about it then that would make more sense, as its harder to scam someone w/ Ebay directly. Apparently for my situation, at least from what I'm gathering from the postal police and help from Detective Skupples, that since my seller acquired an online shipping label and dropped the package off after hours, the weight was off so it made a circle around NY before returning to him.. Now he's resent it and while Ebay/Paypal are aware I'm showing it to arrive tomorrow. So hopefully will have better news to report after work tomorrow.

Either way Paypal is pretty good at protecting people as long as you get them in the loop early on. Sorry to hear about your experience though. Hopefully you reported them to ebay, since you need a social to sign up it'll keep people from being able to do so.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i bought a few titans on ebay and the seller was a scammer. although i paid outside ebay through paypal (naughty), i was able to recover my money through paypal.
> 
> much better to buy through forums from people who have a good record hey!


someone tried to sell me a titan on ebay, asked if they could just do it on paypal instead for blah blah blah stupid reason blah

told him nope and sent the email to ebay support since its against the ToS.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

After all the horror stories I've heard lately I don't think I'll be selling or buying anything on Ebay anymore. Its a shame because I've had about 20-25 successful sales/purchases on Ebay since 2000 and have never been scammed or had any issues at all really (did have to refund a guy partially for a set of studio monitors I sold him because they were admittedly packaged crappily)...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> After all the horror stories I've heard lately I don't think I'll be selling or buying anything on Ebay anymore. Its a shame because I've had about 20-25 successful sales/purchases on Ebay since 2000 and have never been scammed or had any issues at all really (did have to refund a guy partially for a set of studio monitors I sold him because they were admittedly packaged crappily)...


ill only be using ebay for items $100 or less from now on, and ill never be a seller on there again. 45 day limit to get a refund is too long for some of the scamming idiots on there, buy a titan from me, use it for 43 days, say it arrived broken etc etc, get a refund because ebay always sides with the buyer. no thanks.


----------



## LunaP

I'm not afraid of buying items, just selling, though I'd probably never use ebay to sell something. The buyers protection works and I definitely feel safe using it, though my only concern on some items is their prior use.

I avoid ones where default pics are used vs the actual. I may go for a 3rd titan though, still contemplating it. This is the prime time thanks to the new 290x's etc and 780ti.

Gonna be grabbing a Qnix ( or Xstar forgot which is better ) 27" 1440p and attempt to hit 120hz on it, then buy 2 more if I like it or return it and go w/ the PB278Q. I'm told new egg sells them now , as well as amazon, so shouldn't be TOO much of a hassle returning them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid of buying items, just selling, though I'd probably never use ebay to sell something. The buyers protection works and I definitely feel safe using it, though my only concern on some items is their prior use.
> 
> I avoid ones where default pics are used vs the actual. I may go for a 3rd titan though, still contemplating it. This is the prime time thanks to the new 290x's etc and 780ti.
> 
> Gonna be grabbing a Qnix ( or Xstar forgot which is better ) 27" 1440p and attempt to hit 120hz on it, then buy 2 more if I like it or return it and go w/ the PB278Q. I'm told new egg sells them now , as well as amazon, so shouldn't be TOO much of a hassle returning them
> 
> 
> .


I would only grab the third titty if you end up going into surround. Two Titans should make that single monitor fly @ and speed.

Just be aware, once you go surround, you will feel blind on a single monitor in anything you do.

As to Ebay. It's hell for sellers, the 45 day no questions asked refund policy is absurd. They definitely protect the buyer WAY more than the seller these days. They are dropping sellers like fly's, and will likely end up having to revise it's policies... again.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> someone tried to sell me a titan on ebay, asked if they could just do it on paypal instead for blah blah blah stupid reason blah
> 
> told him nope and sent the email to ebay support since its against the ToS.


I've tried ebay twice since day one (10-15 years?), both times I was scammed. Once for a sell and, yes, once for a buy. I have always been loathe to try them again. I do use Paypal regular but only with forum ppl I know and etailers I trust.

Is there a type of problem going through Paypal, connected with ebay?


----------



## Akula

I recently sold a Corsair AX760i Power supply on eBay, 41 Days later the Buyer attempted a charge back claiming it had arrived DOA.
He claimed he sent it to a computer technician to verify the unit was not working.

His only mistake was the fact he claimed "Dead on Arrival" and then submitted his claim 41 Days afterwards.
Of course i picked up on this little error of his and opened a counter-claim through Paypal, 2 days later the matter was resolved in my favor, forcing the Buyer to send back the item.

The buyer then made another mistake, he attempted to send back another item in place of the Power Supply, problem is he messed up the shipping type, the label had the weight of the package, which was 1.3kgs less than the gross weight of the power supply.

I made another claim via Paypal and once again they resolved in my favor, charging the Buyer a *second time*.

*Long story short.*
*The initial item sold for $249, i ended up receiving $498 due to his attempted scam.*


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexus*
> 
> Anyone getting DX error in BF4 after the update?


Try reinstalling DX as Skyn3t suggested, but keep in mind that often DX errors are a symptom of an unstable GPU overclock, so if it still happen after the DX reinstall, try to lower your OC a notch or two.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> I recently sold a Corsair AX760i Power supply on eBay, 41 Days later the Buyer attempted a charge back claiming it had arrived DOA.
> He claimed he sent it to a computer technician to verify the unit was not working.
> 
> His only mistake was the fact he claimed "Dead on Arrival" and then submitted his claim 41 Days afterwards.
> Of course i picked up on this little error of his and opened a counter-claim through Paypal, 2 days later the matter was resolved in my favor, forcing the Buyer to send back the item.
> 
> The buyer then made another mistake, he attempted to send back another item in place of the Power Supply, problem is he messed up the shipping type, the label had the weight of the package, which was 1.3kgs less than the gross weight of the power supply.
> 
> I made another claim via Paypal and once again they resolved in my favor, charging the Buyer a *second time*.
> 
> *Long story short.*
> *The initial item sold for $249, i ended up receiving $498 due to his attempted scam.*


Wow - you guys are scaring me with these ebay horror stories. I've sold a bunch of stuff (computer, auto, bike parts) without a problem... Yet! Phew, last item was more than 45d now.









Never bought anything from non-commercial entity though.


----------



## dealio

speaking about ebay, can someone explain this ??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> speaking about ebay, can someone explain this ??


Hoping some one who can't get it anywhere else buy's it from ebay.


----------



## dealio

but who is going to pay double MSPR?! specially if ebay has tons of new titans for around MSRP? WTH.

btw,..... jassilamba's waterblocked and backplated titan is about to auction (5hrs) for around $650

from what i have seen on ebaywhile trying to score a card, it appears used titans sell for about the same doesnt matter if waterblock and/or backplate included


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> but who is going to pay double MSPR?! specially if ebay has tons of new titans for around MSRP? WTH.
> 
> btw,..... jassilamba's waterblocked and backplated titan is about to auction (5hrs) for around $650
> 
> from what i have seen on ebaywhile trying to score a card, it appears used titans sell for about the same doesnt matter if waterblock and/or backplate included


Titans have gotten hard to get rid of, ive had mine listed for $750 with a waterblock on it, only had a few interested =\ oh well, im good at playing the waiting game...unless im on the buying end


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would only grab the third titty if you end up going into surround. Two Titans should make that single monitor fly @ and speed.
> 
> Just be aware, once you go surround, you will feel blind on a single monitor in anything you do.
> 
> As to Ebay. It's hell for sellers, the 45 day no questions asked refund policy is absurd. They definitely protect the buyer WAY more than the seller these days. They are dropping sellers like fly's, and will likely end up having to revise it's policies... again.


My current setup is 5 monitors, 4x HP w2338h's (3 x surround ) 1 in portrait and a Samsung 46"

Gonna replace 3 of the HP's w/ 27"'s regardless but def 1440p, my friend got a 120hz monitor and loves it but its 1080p and I wanna up the real estate. But yeah a few people were telling me they have 2 titans and run 3 of the QNIX/Xstars @ 120hz w/o any issue.

If I end up needing it though I now know someone I can buy off of









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Titans have gotten hard to get rid of, ive had mine listed for $750 with a waterblock on it, only had a few interested =\ oh well, im good at playing the waiting game...unless im on the buying end


Which waterblock btw? Any chance it's the XSBC w/ LEDs? +_+


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Titans have gotten hard to get rid of, ive had mine listed for $750 with a waterblock on it, only had a few interested =\ oh well, im good at playing the waiting game...unless im on the buying end


Hmm, tempting, that's £500 here (add shipping of course), then I could hock the block anyway. Knowing my luck I'd get shafted by customs and import duty.

And Christmas is here (with the missus and kids Birthday in between here and then too to boot!)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> My current setup is 5 monitors, 4x HP w2338h's (3 x surround ) 1 in portrait and a Samsung 46"
> 
> Gonna replace 3 of the HP's w/ 27"'s regardless but def 1440p, my friend got a 120hz monitor and loves it but its 1080p and I wanna up the real estate. But yeah a few people were telling me they have 2 titans and run 3 of the QNIX/Xstars @ 120hz w/o any issue.
> 
> If I end up needing it though I now know someone I can buy off of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which waterblock btw? Any chance it's the XSBC w/ LEDs? +_+


+1 Luna for Respect

I right now have 2 Titans on my system not O/C and am running 3 Dell '014 monitors.... They are GREAT.... The only game so far that I can't run max settings is Metro Light. However, at 1600p you really do not need the AA, I cannot tell a difference.

Consider it I found the jump from 23 to 27 to 30" to be very big. The only problem with the monitors I have is the blacklight bleed. However, with right positioning you cannot tell that much.


----------



## qiplayer

Does anybody know if attaching leds to the titan led 2pin plug would endamage the card?
5 v leds are okey? What do you think?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Does anybody know if attaching leds to the titan led 2pin plug would endamage the card?
> 5 v leds are okey? What do you think?


I would assume as long as it matches the original voltage it would be fine.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would assume as long as it matches the original voltage it would be fine.


Yes, but whats the original voltage? I opened the originalled and didn't find anything.


----------



## OccamRazor

Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
I have been researching on the latest "curiosity"; why do power supplies shut down with enough power to spare while the cards apparently are not drawing that much power and while i may have an idea, unfortunately have no means to research it more and try to prove it!

This equation gives us the notion that if the voltage is doubled and the power remains the same, the current will be halved.! That way we are crashing the cards by not supplying enough amperage to sustain those OC states, at stock 42A are required for each card!
Bear in mind this is just an exercise for the mind to entice some minds out there, as i may be wrong in my assumptions! As all in life "necessity is the mother of invention"! to get there we have to: (Paraphrasing Samuel Beckett and Plato above) "Try again. Fail again". Fail better!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Does anybody know if attaching leds to the titan led 2pin plug would endamage the card?
> 5 v leds are okey? What do you think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Does anybody know if attaching leds to the titan led 2pin plug would endamage the card?
> 5 v leds are okey? What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume as long as it matches the original voltage it would be fine.
Click to expand...

Saw your last post about this but didn't get a chance to reply...

Here's what i would do: try to power up the original LEDs on the stock coolers first using a set amount of voltage. Say, start with 3V since a lot of LEDs are 3V (that's just 2x AA batteries in series). Then try 5V (or 4.5V rather, which is 3 batteries in series). If they are nice and very bright, that tells you the voltage. But, they may even be 12V LEDs, in which case 5V would appear dim on the original coolers. To source 12V, use a molex off of your PSU.

I wish I could tell you to measure the resistance across the LEDs; but, that doesn't translate to any set voltage value that I've seen.

As skupples said, I don't think you'll hurt anything. If you attach 5V LEDs, and the voltage is actually 12V, well then they will be super bright for a little while and then shockingly go dim, never to be seen again. Sometimes an LED will just blow faster than you can see a flash, and you'd think you just have a bad LED. So you'll try a 2nd one, and BAM blow that one (been there done that).


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W
> 
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
> I have been researching on the latest "curiosity"; why do power supplies shut down with enough power to spare while the cards apparently are not drawing that much power and while i may have an idea, unfortunately have no means to research it more and try to prove it!
> 
> This equation gives us the notion that if the voltage is doubled and the power remains the same, the current will be halved.! That way we are crashing the cards by not supplying enough amperage to sustain those OC states, at stock 42A are required for each card!
> Bear in mind this is just an exercise for the mind to entice some minds out there, as i may be wrong in my assumptions! As all in life "necessity is the mother of invention"! to get there we have to: (Paraphrasing Samuel Beckett and Plato above) "Try again. Fail again". Fail better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Good work, Ed!

Thanks for running this experiment.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Good work, Ed!
> 
> Thanks for running this experiment.


----------



## LunaP

w00t she arrived, brand new , my god this smell, I can't get enough of it, I don't want to even put it in my system the card looks so beautiful









brb while I put her in the main slot and move my primary down to the 2ndary


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> w00t she arrived, brand new , my god this smell, I can't get enough of it, I don't want to even put it in my system the card looks so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brb while I put her in the main slot and move my primary down to the 2ndary


Is that a new card?

Both of mine came in black anti static foam, that plastic looks silly.

You're gonna have some fun with that card!


----------



## skupples

The shipping is interesting. All three of mine have been encased in foam... Anywhooo... Grats Luna! I'm glad everything worked out!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is that a new card?
> 
> Both of mine came in black anti static foam, that plastic looks silly.
> 
> You're gonna have some fun with that card!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The shipping is interesting. All three of mine have been encased in foam... Anywhooo... Grats Luna! I'm glad everything worked out!


Thanks and yeah that's odd, my normal titan I got from the store came in foam this one came in plastic though but oh god the smell <3

Got it loaded in and turned on now, windows wasn't recognizing it for a moment, then had to reset up my displays.

Oddly the "activate all displays" was grayed out so I had to manually do it through the windows panel. Probably just needs a restart! w00000000000

Also for the SLI cable as it's been ages since I've paid attention does it matter which slot you pop it in for the cards? Right now I have it in the one farthest from the display port.

Ignore the cabling, I got lazy after upgrading things and moving things around for testing purposes.







It's all gonna get stripped out in less than a week anyways.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Any of you guys with blocks check the back of your air coolers? One of mine says it was made on January 4, 2013! Coming up on its BDay!


----------



## djriful

I sniff my titan all day. Is that normal?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> w00t she arrived, brand new , my god this smell, I can't get enough of it, I don't want to even put it in my system the card looks so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brb while I put her in the main slot and move my primary down to the 2ndary


Looking good!

Have fun!









Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Thanks and yeah that's odd, my normal titan I got from the store came in foam this one came in plastic though but oh god the smell <3
> 
> Got it loaded in and turned on now, windows wasn't recognizing it for a moment, then had to reset up my displays.
> 
> Oddly the "activate all displays" was grayed out so I had to manually do it through the windows panel. Probably just needs a restart! w00000000000
> 
> Also for the SLI cable as it's been ages since I've paid attention does it matter which slot you pop it in for the cards? Right now I have it in the one farthest from the display port.
> 
> Ignore the cabling, I got lazy after upgrading things and moving things around for testing purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all gonna get stripped out in less than a week anyways.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lookin' good! I don't think bridge placement matters. You should have two monitors in the top card, and the third one in the bottom card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Any of you guys with blocks check the back of your air coolers? One of mine says it was made on January 4, 2013! Coming up on its BDay!


Feb 5th for the two I have... Don't know the date of conception of the third one.


----------



## skupples




----------



## abirli

I want a third one sooo bad. Maybe Santa will be good to me


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Lookin' good! I don't think bridge placement matters. You should have two monitors in the top card, and the third one in the bottom card.
> Feb 5th for the two I have... Don't know the date of conception of the third one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Ahh I have all 4 plugged into 1 card atm, I'll flip around once my X star arrives. As long as that babies good I'll grab 2 more. Then I'll take these HP's to work and have 7 monitors


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Lookin' good! I don't think bridge placement matters. You should have two monitors in the top card, and the third one in the bottom card.
> Feb 5th for the two I have... Don't know the date of conception of the third one.


Haha! My other air cooler is in the closet. Will have to check its BDay as well!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Great work Ed.

My 1200w PSU sobs quietly in the corner.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> w00t she arrived, brand new , my god this smell, I can't get enough of it, I don't want to even put it in my system the card looks so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brb while I put her in the main slot and move my primary down to the 2ndary











Ps do you know you can take panorama pictures and then cut them in the size of the screen (dunno if it would work for the last one).
Also to find high size pictures to example use them as background you can google a word then go to images and advanced search and set result only example over 12mp, and format panorama







. I passed hours downloading pictures


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Saw your last post about this but didn't get a chance to reply...
> 
> Here's what i would do: try to power up the original LEDs on the stock coolers first using a set amount of voltage. Say, start with 3V since a lot of LEDs are 3V (that's just 2x AA batteries in series). Then try 5V (or 4.5V rather, which is 3 batteries in series). If they are nice and very bright, that tells you the voltage. But, they may even be 12V LEDs, in which case 5V would appear dim on the original coolers. To source 12V, use a molex off of your PSU.
> 
> I wish I could tell you to measure the resistance across the LEDs; but, that doesn't translate to any set voltage value that I've seen.
> 
> As skupples said, I don't think you'll hurt anything. If you attach 5V LEDs, and the voltage is actually 12V, well then they will be super bright for a little while and then shockingly go dim, never to be seen again. Sometimes an LED will just blow faster than you can see a flash, and you'd think you just have a bad LED. So you'll try a 2nd one, and BAM blow that one (been there done that).


Thanks much







) I will try effectively from 3V and see what happens. Can't wait to disassemble the watercooling circuit I just put ready for leaktest. Hmmm... Too bad disassemle everything to power the system and try a led and power down to not burn cpu/gpu. This pc is costing me weeks of work. And :-o a 1500 psu isn't enough for 3 1350w overclocked titans,, wooooww,,, for sureI give you a + rep







.

Occamrazor you said the vg278HE are the best screens over the vg278H? I think to remember so. The price here went down by about 100$







) I think im gonna take 3.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Great work Ed.
> 
> My 1200w PSU sobs quietly in the corner.


Thanks Bro!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will try effectively from 3V and see what happens. Can't wait to disassemble the watercooling circuit I just put ready for leaktest. Hmmm... Too bad disassemle everything to power the system and try a led and power down to not burn cpu/gpu. This pc is costing me weeks of work. And :-o a 1500 psu isn't enough for 3 1350w overclocked titans,, wooooww,,, for sureI give you a + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Occamrazor you said the *vg278HE are the best screens over the vg278H*? I think to remember so. The price here went down by about 100$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I think im gonna take 3.


Well they are not better, they are cheaper, the HE displays are chi mei innolux while the H are LG, the H has better contrast and higher brightness but in 3D you dont see any difference unless some HE screens had cross talk but nothing serious, they are gaming monitors and very fast, the closest to CRT there is with lightboost! no motion blur!









Ed


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Any of you guys with blocks check the back of your air coolers? One of mine says it was made on January 4, 2013! Coming up on its BDay!


Hi how will does your Jan. 4 2013 overclock? I have the same bday on mine but it overclocks poorly.

Thanks


----------



## LunaP

So after installing the 2nd titan went from 26 fps to 41 fps on "A new dawn demo" ( the one from the 690 ) I haven't tweaked or updated the bioses yet, just wanted to see what other people get w/ that demo. Only able to hit 60+ fps if I zoom in.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!
> 
> Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W
> 
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
> I have been researching on the latest "curiosity"; why do power supplies shut down with enough power to spare while the cards apparently are not drawing that much power and while i may have an idea, unfortunately have no means to research it more and try to prove it!
> 
> This equation gives us the notion that if the voltage is doubled and the power remains the same, the current will be halved.! That way we are crashing the cards by not supplying enough amperage to sustain those OC states, at stock 42A are required for each card!
> Bear in mind this is just an exercise for the mind to entice some minds out there, as i may be wrong in my assumptions! As all in life "necessity is the mother of invention"! to get there we have to: (Paraphrasing Samuel Beckett and Plato above) "Try again. Fail again". Fail better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed,

first thks for spotting the error on the cmd command line in the afterburner. It was driving me crazy and since I copied and paste it from your file (I known, that's what you get for being lazy, if I had it typed myself...) I was not spotting the missing "a".

About the amperage just keep in mind that 42A is EVGA specs already compensating for other stuff in the 12 v rail if I am not mistaken. running at default 250 w a titan card with a 12v rail should be taking about ~21 A. Notice too that I don't think is the core voltage that counts, indirectly it counts to increase the wattage, but increasing or decreasing core v will not affect the fact that 2x 12v rail lines are coming from the PSU into the card. that should be constant and what is increasing is the wattage and amperage while you are overclocking. I have not a single clue how the two rail of 12 v are being handled by the VGA board (parallel or serial) and so someone with more knowledge on eletronics might chime in here (FTW?) but 21A is half the specs you mention of 42A which make me wonder if indeed 42 are required or someone in EVGA screw things up in the specs since 2 x 12 v if added to 24 v will give only 10 A and not 42A. Unless the two rails are not added in any way but are handled more like in parallel than serial. Just my two cents I also might be completely wrong about this.

Cheers

Gabriel


----------



## LCRava

Hi guys, I am sort of new here. For any other members with 3 or 4 Way Titan SLi and modded BIOSes, which are the best modded BIOSes you used and/or are using to get rid of throttling and get a nice base/boost clock under water? Thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So after installing the 2nd titan went from 26 fps to 41 fps on "A new dawn demo" ( the one from the 690 ) I haven't tweaked or updated the bioses yet, just wanted to see what other people get w/ that demo. Only able to hit 60+ fps if I zoom in.


I max that thing all day on a single monitor. It's surround performance is obysmal though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> Hi guys, I am sort of new here. For any other members with 3 or 4 Way Titan SLi and modded BIOSes, which are the best modded BIOSes you used and/or are using to get rid of throttling and get a nice base/boost clock under water? Thanks.


Go to the OP, download Skyn3t's Ez3flash, & Skyn3t Rev 2 bios (1006 base clock) follow the directions in the read me, win.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

New Drivers UP

331.82

Release Summary

This 331.82 Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience in Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag and Need for Speed: Rivals. These Game Ready drivers will also provide performance enhancements in a wide variety of different games. When running at 4K resolutions, SLI performance increases by as much as 50% in key titles like Metro: Last Light, Crysis 3, and Battlefield 4.

In addition, the new 331.65 Game Ready driver is bundled with GeForce Experience v1.7.1 which includes support for two highly-anticipated new technologies. NVIDIA GameStream™ provides end users with the ability to stream PC games from their GeForce GTX-equipped PC directly to a SHIELD device. This update also introduces the Beta version of GeForce ShadowPlay™, an innovated new game capture tool with exceptional features and performance.

New in GeForce R331 Drivers

Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 50% for GeForce 400/500/600/700 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 327.23 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here is one example of measured gains:

GeForce GTX 770/780/TITAN/780Ti:
Up to 50% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 26% in Crysis 3
Up to 18% in Battlefield 4
SLI Technology
Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag - updated profile
Path of Exile - added profile
Natural Selection - updated profile
3D Vision
Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag - "Good"
Gaming Technology
Enables GeForce ShadowPlay™ technology
Call of Duty: Ghosts - added TXAA support (disabled FXAA)
SHIELD
Enables NVIDIA GameStream™ technology

Additional Details

Installs new PhysX System Software 9.13.0725.
Installs HD Audio v1.3.26.4
GeForce Experience 1.7.1 (v9.3.21.0)
Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5.5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.

Release Summary

This 331.82 Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience in Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag and Need for Speed: Rivals. These Game Ready drivers will also provide performance enhancements in a wide variety of different games. When running at 4K resolutions, SLI performance increases by as much as 50% in key titles like Metro: Last Light, Crysis 3, and Battlefield 4.

In addition, the new 331.65 Game Ready driver is bundled with GeForce Experience v1.7.1 which includes support for two highly-anticipated new technologies. NVIDIA GameStream™ provides end users with the ability to stream PC games from their GeForce GTX-equipped PC directly to a SHIELD device. This update also introduces the Beta version of GeForce ShadowPlay™, an innovated new game capture tool with exceptional features and performance.

New in GeForce R331 Drivers

Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 50% for GeForce 400/500/600/700 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 327.23 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here is one example of measured gains:

GeForce GTX 770/780/TITAN/780Ti:
Up to 50% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 26% in Crysis 3
Up to 18% in Battlefield 4
SLI Technology
Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag - updated profile
Path of Exile - added profile
Natural Selection - updated profile
3D Vision
Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag - "Good"
Gaming Technology
Enables GeForce ShadowPlay™ technology
Call of Duty: Ghosts - added TXAA support (disabled FXAA)
SHIELD
Enables NVIDIA GameStream™ technology

Additional Details

Installs new PhysX System Software 9.13.0725.
Installs HD Audio v1.3.26.4
GeForce Experience 1.7.1 (v9.3.21.0)
Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5.5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.

All downloads are available from this mirror:

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_331_82_whql_driver_download.html


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well they are not better, they are cheaper, the HE displays are chi mei innolux while the H are LG, the H has better contrast and higher brightness but in 3D you dont see any difference unless some HE screens had cross talk but nothing serious, they are gaming monitors and very fast, the closest to CRT there is with lightboost! no motion blur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Hmm thanks for the info I'll keep that in mind.
I think I'll take one 278h for the central screen so I'll have also the glasses.
Or is the difference much visible that you don't suggest to mix? What do you suggest price apart?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Its cold today!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hmm thanks for the info I'll keep that in mind.
> I think I'll take one 278h for the central screen so I'll have also the glasses.
> Or is the difference much visible that you don't suggest to mix? What do you suggest price apart?


Yes there is! i have a H too and in the beginning it was a nightmare! i tried everything i could think of, tinkered with color profiles,nvidia color panel, changed settings in the panel itself via service menu but in the end i found out that the best thing is calibrate the:

HE standard mode
100 94 74
brightness 100, contrast 90

H scenery mode
88 94 89
brightness 40, contrast 65, saturation 40

With these settings:

In games and movies you wont see any difference besides a slight green tint in shadows
in desktop a slight blue hue difference but not that it would bother you!

If you really want 3D get 3 H or HR´s, gaming only the HE will be superb!

Mind you this is portrait setup, in landscape you don't notice any difference IMO because your field of vision is centered in the monitor in front of you!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I max that thing all day on a single monitor. It's surround performance is obysmal though.


That's w/ using 3 titans right? Or are you only using 2 iirc you had one sitting by itself


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> That's w/ using 3 titans right? Or are you only using 2 iirc you had one sitting by itself


with two on the skynet V2 1006 Bios


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> with two on the skynet V2 1006 Bios


What was your FPS zoomed out in front ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> What was your FPS zoomed out in front ?


I believe it was running at max no matter what I did with it I can run it again when I get home from work


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Go to the OP, download Skyn3t's Ez3flash, & Skyn3t Rev 2 bios (1006 base clock) follow the directions in the read me, win.


Thanks a lot Skupples. Will give it a shot!


----------



## eduncan911

Got my hands on two Titans from a fellow OCNr.

ASIC 81.5%
ASIC 73%

I have the opportunity to sell the 81.5% to a friend, and get another Titan with ~72% ASIC.

Will be air cooled only.

In my experience, having two 780 Classifieds with an ASIC difference of 11.5% was a pain to overclock because the cards required vastly different voltages and settings.

So the theory is if I have two cards with silimar ASIC, I can tweak then similarly. I found myself only pushing one of the 780 Classys while I knew the other could go higher cause it was just easier to leave them Linked.

Thoughts?

My only hesitation is the COOL factor that the two cards I got are consecutative serial numbers.


----------



## AdamK47

4th card is installed along with a new G1600 power supply and an EVGA Pro 4-Way SLI bridge.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> 4th card is installed along with a new G1600 power supply and an EVGA Pro 4-Way SLI bridge.


Very cool!


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good for you! They are now pushing it as a poor mans quadro for professionals/farmers/miners/w/e who can't afford the 6,000$ quadro.
> Yupp! He obviously lied to you.
> 
> Titan ultra may as well be called the 780Ti @ this point. & Actually, it was general lack of competition for close to a year, and it basically being a quadro w/o the driver support or 12gb of vram
> you obviously don't understand how vram applications work. 256 can do 4gb, 384 can not do 4gb. On this interface is basically impossible. AA is for people on low resolution monitors. & in my experience with my titans in 2d surround 1080p X3 my limitation is CPU not GPU.
> DX11.2 is supported on a software level (for games) on pretty much ALL dx11 cards, even on fermi.
> 
> I payed 1,019 for my first one, 999 for second, 760 for third. /shrug. If you can't afford it w/o it hurting, don't buy it. Kthx bai! Take your anger to a thread where people actually care.


You got me there. I must have misunderstood the game using more vram than what is available on the 780 by almost double 

If you need further convincing (really hoping not) I can get the source for you.


----------



## klepp0906

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/battlefield_4_running_at_4k_(4096x2160).html

There you go. BF4, 4K reso, maxed. 5.1 vram. /bow


----------



## klepp0906

Scary that you can already reach that high with current gen games and tech. Maxwell will likely be shipping with 6 I'd think?

Further makes me wonder wth nvidia was thinking w 3 gb of vram. I guess saving costs and lining their pockets well they can. Though no doubt next gen they will hike the price up some more to compensate. Who's with me? 850 for the gtx line and 1299 for the titan line product


----------



## Panther Al

OK, quick question ya'll:

Will a Titan run in a PCI-E Gen 2 4x slot? And if so, will it link by hook or by crook into a SLI set up.

If no SLI is avialable but it would run in a 4x slot, could it still be used for PhysX? (Yes, a Titan for that would be a stupidly insane waste, but curious none the less)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> OK, quick question ya'll:
> 
> Will a Titan run in a PCI-E Gen 2 4x slot? And if so, will it link by hook or by crook into a SLI set up.
> 
> If no SLI is avialable but it would run in a 4x slot, could it still be used for PhysX? (Yes, a Titan for that would be a stupidly insane waste, but curious none the less)


Nope. It will not run On a 4X slot.

Might as well build another rig for it


----------



## Panther Al

Drat - Was seeing visions of 4 Way in a mATX box. The Ultimate SFF PC.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Drat - Was seeing visions of 4 Way in a mATX box. The Ultimate SFF PC.


it will work if you use the relevant adapters (x16 to x4). Plenty of people run their GPUs on x1 slots (bitcoin). it will also blow up your 450W SFF PSU in your mini ATX :/

it may also burn out your motherboard because it cant supply 75W to every x1 slot. you need a MB with extra power to PCIe ports.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> 4th card is installed along with a new G1600 power supply and an EVGA Pro 4-Way SLI bridge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Getting ready for 4K?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> it will work if you use the relevant adapters (x16 to x4). Plenty of people run their GPUs on x1 slots (bitcoin). it will also blow up your 450W SFF PSU in your mini ATX :/
> 
> it may also burn out your motherboard because it cant supply 75W to every x1 slot. you need a MB with extra power to PCIe ports.


Not a worry there: Running a RIV-Gene, with a 860i - planning on jumping to either a EVGA 1300 or a 1200i - depends on if I want to redo my cables or not.









At any rate, looks like Tri is the way to go in this case.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Not a worry there: Running a RIV-Gene, with a 860i - planning on jumping to either a EVGA 1300 or a 1200i - depends on if I want to redo my cables or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, looks like Tri is the way to go in this case.


a RIV-G has 4 x16 slots why the talk of x4 sized slots?


----------



## Panther Al

Negative.









Slot one 16x Physical, Wired 16X PCI-E 3.0
Slot two 4x Physical Open Ended, Wired 4x PCI-E 2.0
Slot three 16x Physical, Wired 16x PCI-E 3.0
Slot four 16x Physical, Wired 8x PCI-E 3.0


----------



## LunaP

C'mon skupps show me dem FPS on Dawn


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> C'mon skupps show me dem FPS on Dawn


oh yeah... Right, i'll even drop down to SLi (disable surround)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> C'mon skupps show me dem FPS on Dawn


2013-11-19 22:28:47 - Dawn64
Frames: 12557 - Time: 208371ms - Avg: 60.263 - Min: 46 - Max: 74



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FPS
66
64
62
60
60
59
61
61
65
63
63
65
66
66
65
65
63
63
61
61
60
59
58
59
57
57
56
57
57
53
51
49
48
46
49
50
50
51
52
51
52
52
50
49
50
51
52
53
51
50
53
48
50
52
50
50
49
49
50
51
51
51
59
60
60
59
59
59
57
56
56
56
58
59
59
59
58
59
60
60
59
60
60
61
61
60
60
61
60
61
61
61
61
60
58
60
60
60
57
57
56
57
63
64
64
65
64
65
64
65
64
65
64
65
65
65
64
65
65
66
65
65
65
64
63
64
64
63
61
62
63
62
62
61
61
62
62
62
63
61
61
60
55
52
53
56
60
61
64
61
57
59
60
63
63
64
63
69
69
70
71
72
71
73
72
73
74
74
73
70
67
64
62
61
60
62
63
63
63
64
65
65
65
65
65
64
64
64
63
64
63
64
64
63
64
64
64
65
64
66
65
63
60
59
60
61
61
47



Something is fishy about benching this. It reports these numbers, but I saw tearing the ENTIRE time, which hints to being over refresh rate. Stock settings, on skyn3t Rev 2 1006mhz bclk bios.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 2013-11-19 22:28:47 - Dawn64
> Frames: 12557 - Time: 208371ms - Avg: 60.263 - Min: 46 - Max: 74
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FPS
> 66
> 64
> 62
> 60
> 60
> 59
> 61
> 61
> 65
> 63
> 63
> 65
> 66
> 66
> 65
> 65
> 63
> 63
> 61
> 61
> 60
> 59
> 58
> 59
> 57
> 57
> 56
> 57
> 57
> 53
> 51
> 49
> 48
> 46
> 49
> 50
> 50
> 51
> 52
> 51
> 52
> 52
> 50
> 49
> 50
> 51
> 52
> 53
> 51
> 50
> 53
> 48
> 50
> 52
> 50
> 50
> 49
> 49
> 50
> 51
> 51
> 51
> 59
> 60
> 60
> 59
> 59
> 59
> 57
> 56
> 56
> 56
> 58
> 59
> 59
> 59
> 58
> 59
> 60
> 60
> 59
> 60
> 60
> 61
> 61
> 60
> 60
> 61
> 60
> 61
> 61
> 61
> 61
> 60
> 58
> 60
> 60
> 60
> 57
> 57
> 56
> 57
> 63
> 64
> 64
> 65
> 64
> 65
> 64
> 65
> 64
> 65
> 64
> 65
> 65
> 65
> 64
> 65
> 65
> 66
> 65
> 65
> 65
> 64
> 63
> 64
> 64
> 63
> 61
> 62
> 63
> 62
> 62
> 61
> 61
> 62
> 62
> 62
> 63
> 61
> 61
> 60
> 55
> 52
> 53
> 56
> 60
> 61
> 64
> 61
> 57
> 59
> 60
> 63
> 63
> 64
> 63
> 69
> 69
> 70
> 71
> 72
> 71
> 73
> 72
> 73
> 74
> 74
> 73
> 70
> 67
> 64
> 62
> 61
> 60
> 62
> 63
> 63
> 63
> 64
> 65
> 65
> 65
> 65
> 65
> 64
> 64
> 64
> 63
> 64
> 63
> 64
> 64
> 63
> 64
> 64
> 64
> 65
> 64
> 66
> 65
> 63
> 60
> 59
> 60
> 61
> 61
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> Something is fishy about benching this. It reports these numbers, but I saw tearing the ENTIRE time, which hints to being over refresh rate. Stock settings, on skyn3t Rev 2 1006mhz bclk bios.


Blah lol that's more than 30 more fps than I was getting ;___;


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Blah lol that's more than 30 more fps than I was getting ;___;


It's all good... You will find Titans are chained up like a Virgin princess in a bad poem, once you get them under water w/ proper bios.


----------



## tvelander

Some new SLI Bridge.
Will change SLI connectors between cards soon just have to empty rig


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some new SLI Bridge.
> Will change SLI connectors between cards soon just have to empty rig


Nice rig.

How high are you overvolting your Titans to get them @ 1323mhz? Im running my 3 Titans at only 1176mhz @1.21v & 3930k @1.38v and pulling 1260w max from the wall at full load.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nice rig.
> 
> How high are you overvolting your Titans to get them @ 1323mhz? Im running my 3 Titans at only 1176mhz @1.21v & 3930k @1.38v and pulling 1260w max from the wall at full load.


Atm 1.319mV and 300 power limit.

And 1. 55 Vcore at 5.1Ghz


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> Atm 1.319mV and 300 power limit.
> 
> And 1. 55 Vcore at 5.1Ghz


Man be careful if you are still using the 1200i PSU. I bet you are pulling 1700w + from the wall at full load.


----------



## abirli

An
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> Atm 1.319mV and 300 power limit.
> 
> And 1. 55 Vcore at 5.1Ghz


Any problems running 1.55 for the 3930?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I could kiss Skyn3t right now








I put the Rev2 1006 back on my titans with 331.82 and the cards have never been so stable to overclock.
Got 1335mhz from both my titans on air with 1.3V and the temps are around 75C!
I dunno what happened but these cards just became great.
Benchmarks seem to be levelled out with Valley and 3DMark allowing me to take the cards to the same edge but valley topped out the temps ofc








Before on Rev1 with 331.65 i could have put them at 1200mhz and they just crash

Im keeping it right here forever lol


----------



## Swolern

1.3v on air







You guys like to live dangerously. And max temps of 75c with that OC? What is your ambient 0c?


----------



## charrr

331.82 still giving me Bsods, maybe its because i am using custom bios ?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1.3v on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys like to live dangerously. And max temps of 75c with that OC? What is your ambient 0c?


It was bloody cold in here. Window was open and cards were sitting around 26C. I must have been around 10C .I had to put a jacket on


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charrr*
> 
> 331.82 still giving me Bsods, maybe its because i am using custom bios ?


Did you use Driver Display Uninstaller and what is the codes for the BSODs as im no longer getting any crashes with gfx cards. Still get the crappy Bios telling me overclocking fails every now and then though


----------



## charrr

PEN LIST CORRUPT 0X4E NTOSKERNL.EXE


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charrr*
> 
> PEN LIST CORRUPT 0X4E NTOSKERNL.EXE


Thats very little to do with nvidia and gfx cards. From what im reading . You could have a memory stick gone wrong. Best to run Memtest86 on a usbstick on boot and check for dodgy ram. As well as making sure all your other drivers are up to date including your bios


----------



## skupples

Never seen that one before.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

A Friend of mine has a 290X and gave me these numbers for Tomb Raider Ultimate Benchmark
Quote:


> 1080p: 40 (AA), 67.5 (no AA). 5760x1080: 18.2 (AA), 39.1 (no AA)
> 4x SSAA


So i set my new gaming profile up on AB which is 1200/3300 and did this
Quote:


> 89.9fps 5760x1080 FXAA
> 46.1fps 5760x1080 4xssaa
> even if you added another 290x it wouldnt increase to that
> *smug mode*


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man be careful if you are still using the 1200i PSU. I bet you are pulling 1700w + from the wall at full load.


I got 1200i + 860i haven't updated the sign


----------



## kvickstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Did you use Driver Display Uninstaller and what is the codes for the BSODs as im no longer getting any crashes with gfx cards. Still get the crappy Bios telling me overclocking fails every now and then though


My old motherboard did trow overclocking fail at me often, i solved it by turning PLL overvoltage off rather then having it on Auto. Worth a try!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well Black flag takes the micky with VRAM








5905MB used up here at 5760x1080


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well Black flag takes the micky with VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5905MB used up here at 5760x1080


if this is true, I think we may be crossing into a generation of utilization>usage. As in, if it's their, it will use it, but likely doesn't actually need it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if this is true, I think we may be crossing into a generation of utilization>usage. As in, if it's their, it will use it, but likely doesn't actually need it.


It would be nice if there was an app that could read both the allocation & actual usage, it would put many of the vram amount theories to rest.

At least with the Titans it really isn't any issue.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if this is true, I think we may be crossing into a generation of utilization>usage. As in, if it's their, it will use it, but likely doesn't actually need it.


nope just rebooted it and its only taking 2.5GB now . So it takes what it uses. I'd give you a screenshot buy neither Uplays internal screnshot or Afterburner is working with this game. They just come out black.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It would be nice if there was an app that could read both the allocation & actual usage, it would put many of the vram amount theories to rest.
> 
> At least with the Titans it really isn't any issue.


its good engine design to use all available space for caching of data. this is why vram usage tests are a joke, because it cant differentiate the two. what you need to do is artificially limit vram to certain levels and then compare frame rates to see if it makes a difference. if not, then it was never needed.

if you like i can write an application that absorbs a certain amount of vram. say 1gb-5gb in 1gb steps. then you can run your game benchmarks and see just how much a difference it makes to your fps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Just hooked this into the waterloop on the bench rig... 10 min loop of valley at 4K (1254/6389, 1.3V) never exceeded 35C on the 2 titans. One slow 180 fan at the base or passive. Incredible cooling capacity. 4x480 copper tube rads with Alu fins.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> its good engine design to use all available space for caching of data. this is why vram usage tests are a joke, because it cant differentiate the two. what you need to do is artificially limit vram to certain levels and then compare frame rates to see if it makes a difference. if not, then it was never needed.
> 
> if you like i can write an application that absorbs a certain amount of vram. say 1gb-5gb in 1gb steps. then you can run your game benchmarks and see just how much a difference it makes to your fps.


I'm not much of a gamer, 2Gb of memory is still more than I ever use.
Just thinking of the threads where guys ask 'is 3Gb enough?' & seeing the replies of 'no, I'm seeing 3.5Gb memory usage' from one guy & 'I'm running fine with 2Gb, 3Gb is plenty' from another.
A bit more clarity between allocated & used memory would be helpful for some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just hooked this into the waterloop on the bench rig... 10 min loop of valley at 4K (1254/6389, 1.3V) never exceeded 35C on the 2 titans. One slow 180 fan at the base or passive. Incredible cooling capacity. 4x480 copper tube rads with Alu fins.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is quite the tower of rad! Just have to feed the tubes through that window in the cold weather, & all set for some benching!
Have to watch the straight distilled water though, I usually have some antifreeze in so it doesn't get sludgy in cold temps.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just hooked this into the waterloop on the bench rig... 10 min loop of valley at 4K (1254/6389, 1.3V) never exceeded 35C on the 2 titans. One slow 180 fan at the base or passive. Incredible cooling capacity. 4x480 copper tube rads with Alu fins.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good show indeed my Friend!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm not much of a gamer, 2Gb of memory is still more than I ever use.
> Just thinking of the threads where guys ask 'is 3Gb enough?' & seeing the replies of 'no, I'm seeing 3.5Gb memory usage' from one guy & 'I'm running fine with 2Gb, 3Gb is plenty' from another.
> A bit more clarity between allocated & used memory would be helpful for some.
> That is quite the tower of rad! Just have to feed the tubes through that window in the cold weather, & all set for some benching!
> Have to watch the straight distilled water though, I usually have some antifreeze in so it doesn't get sludgy in cold temps.


it's 2C here atm! My wife has the woodstove roasting on the same floor - good thing heat rises! No antifreeze yet, I add a few % redline water wetter to the DW but no antifreeze. I'm tempted to punch a set of QDC's thru the wall (make it look nice so she doesn't complain (too much)







then I'd need some glycol.

Thanks Ed - been wanting to get this puppy for awhile. Absolutely silent except for the PSU fans although both units have that fan curve switch.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Awesome setup man! Winter is your friend!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's 2C here atm! My wife has the woodstove roasting on the same floor - good thing heat rises! No antifreeze yet, I add a few % redline water wetter to the DW but no antifreeze. I'm tempted to punch a set of QDC's thru the wall (make it look nice so she doesn't complain (too much)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I'd need some glycol.
> 
> Thanks Ed - been wanting to get this puppy for awhile. Absolutely silent except for the PSU fans although both units have that fan curve switch.


I think im going to do something similar but outside, i have 2 radiators/reservoir made out of old zalman reserators with 1200L/h pumps for the 2 Titans and added 2 more rads to the loops but im seeing corrosion on the reservoirs so i was thinking on getting 2 more 420 rads and 2 smaller reservoirs!

I have them inside this case i made outside my house:


----------



## Azazil1190

guys i find a 3rd to take in a good price worth it to put 3rd titan on my system.?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Probably not from a "needs" point of view as your two Titans are probably capable of a fantastic gaming performance in every game maxed out at 1440p or less. For benching of course three Titans is about as good as it gets and multi-monitor or even 4k resolutions would probably greatly benefit from a third as well...


----------



## Azazil1190

No time to play anymore because i work a lot of times soo the third titan its only for benching














thanks


----------



## CallsignVega

I needed to take a break between benchmarks so I decided to have a different kind of test:






All in good fun..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I needed to take a break between benchmarks so I decided to have a different kind of test:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in good fun..


Bias and hypocrisy i tell you.

jk jk...

some how your video led me to game boy Overclocking...


----------



## Azazil1190

nice video so guiet aahahaha


----------



## CallsignVega

Some interesting results coming out of my 290x vs Titan comparo. On my 3240x1920 120 Hz setup, they go back and forth in wins but averaging out around the same performance clock for clock.

I guess technically clock for clock that would make the 780Ti Classified probably the fastest GPU setup to have. It's performance per clock should be the highest, and it's overclock headroom should be both higher than the 290x and Titan.









290x is best performance per dollar though no doubt.


----------



## szeged

rofl vega that video, my headphones were turned all the way up, was not expecting that loud screeching 290x cooler when i first turned it on, almost threw my headset off lol.

oh also my brother is getting moved to for bragg this week


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rofl vega that video, my headphones were turned all the way up, was not expecting that loud screeching 290x cooler when i first turned it on, almost threw my headset off lol.
> 
> oh also my brother is getting moved to for bragg this week


ROFL. Ya the sound was loud there for a couple of seconds and then I think it overwhelmed the camera microphone as it got quieter. That vacuum cleaner was also on the highest setting.









What's he do in the Army?

BTW I am 99% positive out of the Titan's, 290X's and 780Ti's, I will end up with the Ti Classifieds.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> ROFL. Ya the sound was loud there for a couple of seconds and then I think it overwhelmed the camera microphone as it got quieter. That vacuum cleaner was also on the highest setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's he do in the Army?


he was leading a 25 man team over in afghanistan for the past 6 years, hes finally moving on from that, i dont know what he did exactly other than he was in charge of them for the most part, idk his official title or anything, hes going in to spec ops now.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I needed to take a break between benchmarks so I decided to have a different kind of test:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in good fun..


can I both the red vacuum? my green vacuum won't suck well, it does have a very small pressure but funny that it does keep the motor below 60 and temps drops with matter of second to the idle temp's.









I'm just mess with you. yeah put that blower under water and make it shut up lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I think im going to do something similar but outside, i have 2 radiators/reservoir made out of old zalman reserators with 1200L/h pumps for the 2 Titans and added 2 more rads to the loops but im seeing corrosion on the reservoirs so i was thinking on getting 2 more 420 rads and 2 smaller reservoirs!
> 
> I have them inside this case i made outside my house:


Now that's putting stuff to good use! so... why not market a thru-the-wall PC cooling loop...


----------



## Mogwaii

Amd 290 x quite and uber mode ;P


----------



## CallsignVega

Results are done. I kept the cores both at 1160 MHz as it wouldn't be fair to pair the 1160 MHz core (stock air) 290x cards versus my 1300 MHz water Titan's.



The cards trade blows in AA titles like BF4, Skyrim and Witcher 2. My flight sim which doesn't work with SLI or Crossfire just happens to like NVIDIA a lot better. Crysis 3 and Heaven 2.0 didn't like my 290X's all that much for some reason. I purposely kept all SLI and Crossfire profiles stock that come from the most up to date drivers.

In all, the 290X's deliver superb performance for the money. These cards must be water cooled though, as the fan required at the voltage I ran to keep 1160 MHz core from throttling in all benchmarks would blow you out of the room.

Some of the original Eyefinity bugs from like five years ago are unfortunately still there. AMD also doesn't allow me to run bezel-corrected flipped portrait Eyefinity which is also a no-go. My flight sim also favors NVIDIA, which makes it that much harder to stick with the 290x's. I received one black screen crash from the 290x's during my testing.

290x's and Titans are great cards, but I've decided to go with 780Ti Classifieds as it's per-clock performance and overclockability should exceed both cards run in this test. Water blocks for the new Ti Classifieds are already on their way!


----------



## santrik

Might be bumping an old thread. But I'm interested in knowing how bad or good 64.2% of asic quality is. I've read some people having over 70%, feels rather disappointing but there's nothing one can do.

What would one get out of this asic quality? Is it how well it overclocks? How well it handles voltages?

Sorry if I'm bumpin an old thread once again, also thanks in advance.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Results are done. I kept the cores both at 1160 MHz as it wouldn't be fair to pair the 1160 MHz core (stock air) 290x cards versus my 1300 MHz water Titan's.
> 
> 
> 
> The cards trade blows in AA titles like BF4, Skyrim and Witcher 2. My flight sim which doesn't work with SLI or Crossfire just happens to like NVIDIA a lot better. Crysis 3 and Heaven 2.0 didn't like my 290X's all that much for some reason. I purposely kept all SLI and Crossfire profiles stock that come from the most up to date drivers.
> :


Which Flight Sim . FSX Works with my SLI with Titans after some tweaking


----------



## alancsalt

This is not "an old thread"

When you right click the top left icon in GPUZ and select "read ASIC quality", that screen that comes up tells you as much as anyone "knows" about ASIC quality. There is debate over whether it is a good indicator or not.

Theoretically high asic means better OC on air and low means better OC with better cooling...


----------



## szeged

are titans considered that old now?









dinosaur thread inc D:


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is not "an old thread"
> 
> When you right click the top left icon in GPUZ and select "read ASIC quality", that screen that comes up tells you as much as anyone "knows" about ASIC quality. There is debate over whether it is a good indicator or not.
> 
> Theoretically high asic means better OC on air and low means better OC with better cooling...


Nothing wrong with Air here "better" pah


----------



## Redshift 91

I was just wondering, is there any reason that this thread doesn't have an [official] marker?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I was just wondering, is there any reason that this thread doesn't have an [official] marker?


It's cause were cool like that.


----------



## szeged

we were official before it was cool


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Which Flight Sim . FSX Works with my SLI with Titans after some tweaking


It's right there in the graph, Falcon4 BMS. Best flight sim ever made.


----------



## rossb

I have read all the reviews of the 780Ti and I'm still trying to figure out how it compares with the Titan in real world gaming when overclocked, and whether it is worth upgrading.

My Titan is at 1163Mhz - haven't been able to get it any higher - using the TI BIOS. How would a "typical" overclocked 780Ti (1200Mhz?) compare in BF4? At stock clocks I'm seeing benchmarks around 10% higher - would that carry over into similar results overclocked?


----------



## Swolern

Interesting results there Vega. So much for the AMD optimized BF4. We shall see when Mantle roles around. How was AMD's frametimes? Does it feel as smooth as Nvidia?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> I have read all the reviews of the 780Ti and I'm still trying to figure out how it compares with the Titan in real world gaming when overclocked, and whether it is worth upgrading.
> 
> My Titan is at 1163Mhz - haven't been able to get it any higher - using the TI BIOS. How would a "typical" overclocked 780Ti (1200Mhz?) compare in BF4? At stock clocks I'm seeing benchmarks around 10% higher - would that carry over into similar results overclocked?


Overvolt the cards and you will get higher core OCs.


----------



## CallsignVega

The framerates felt fine. I had frame pacing turned on CCC.


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Overvolt the cards and you will get higher core OCs.


I'm at 1.21v, but don't want to go higher for 24/7 use.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is not "an old thread"
> 
> When you right click the top left icon in GPUZ and select "read ASIC quality", that screen that comes up tells you as much as anyone "knows" about ASIC quality. There is debate over whether it is a good indicator or not.
> 
> Theoretically high asic means better OC on air and low means better OC with better cooling...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
> @TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, As the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip
> 
> *Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
> "Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product.
> 
> Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the wors case for the product range"
> 
> A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.
> 
> A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.
> 
> From "the man" himself:
> 
> it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.
> 
> "bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage
> 
> as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages
> 
> *W1zzard - Techpowerup*
> 
> So IMHO nothing is written in stone and you can take that to the bank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

You guys ever run this PCIE bandwidth test? 2.0 vs 3.0? http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972266

concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file


(change ".txt to .exe)
shift-rightclick in the folder containing the file > open cmnd window here > concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ever run this PCIE bandwidth test? 2.0 vs 3.0? http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972266
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> 
> 
> (change ".txt to .exe)
> shift-rightclick in the folder containing the file > open cmnd window here > concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3...


@Jpmboy
*Dare You To*

This is Off topic but let's see if you can handle it. I will need two things from you.

your original Tita bios and if you have your serial number in handy but you not going to tell me the #.


----------



## LunaP

So is there any news confirming on the 6gb variant of the 780ti?

I'm gonna stick w/ the Titans since I have it as I'm sure the gain will be about 5-10% at most, and definitely expecting another ebay rush around the time should they release for more parts in case I decide I need a 3rd or something.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys ever run this PCIE bandwidth test? 2.0 vs 3.0? http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972266
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> 
> 
> (change ".txt to .exe)
> shift-rightclick in the folder containing the file > open cmnd window here > concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3...


Nearly the same here (on a RIVE with pci-e 3 forced)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> *Dare You To*
> 
> This is Off topic but let's see if you can handle it. I will need two things from you.
> 
> your original Tita bios and if you have your serial number in handy but you not going to tell me the #.


ohhhhh really? No... Wait... Really? I thought we you debunked this...


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys ever run this PCIE bandwidth test? 2.0 vs 3.0? http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972266
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (change ".txt to .exe)
> shift-rightclick in the folder containing the file > open cmnd window here > concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys ever run this PCIE bandwidth test? 2.0 vs 3.0? http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972266
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> 
> 
> (change ".txt to .exe)
> shift-rightclick in the folder containing the file > open cmnd window here > concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly the same here (on a RIVE with pci-e 3 forced)
Click to expand...

Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).



Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354

Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.

How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Might be bumping an old thread. But I'm interested in knowing how bad or good 64.2% of asic quality is. I've read some people having over 70%, feels rather disappointing but there's nothing one can do.
> 
> What would one get out of this asic quality? Is it how well it overclocks? How well it handles voltages?
> 
> Sorry if I'm bumpin an old thread once again, also thanks in advance.


Mine is 63.6% and it needs 1.3v+ to be able to reach 1200MHz and beyond.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Mine is 63.6% and it needs 1.3v+ to be able to reach 1200MHz and beyond.


thats just...awful.


----------



## LunaP

ASIC quality %
Titan 1 - 68.7% (My original)
Titan 2 - 77% (New one from ebay)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> ASIC quality %
> *Titan 1 - 68.7% (My original)*
> Titan 2 - 77% (New one from ebay)


If its anything like my two 69% will do [email protected],385v with my Brother Skyn3t´s rev2 bios!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If its anything like my two 69% will do [email protected],385v with my Brother Skyn3t´s rev2 bios!


SLI'd though whats the power draw for yours? Currently I only have a 1200W
I'll either add another 800W or upgrade to a 1500/1600 if anything. I think I'll be happy around 1200+ for the time being.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhhhh really? No... Wait... Really? I thought we you debunked this...


we never did remember. don't be afraid I will not hex your serial into my 780


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My "bad" Titan has an ASIC of 66.6% and will crash in Valley at anything over 1254MHz core at 1.3V with LLC disabled. My "good" Titan has an ASIC of 72.8% and will do 1315MHz at the same voltage settings. Could probably better my SLI scores if I forced more voltage into the crappy card but I will not go over 1.3V for any reason. Still haven't tried out the Skyn3t Rev 2 BIOS yet so maybe that will help a bit?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> SLI'd though whats the power draw for yours? Currently I only have a 1200W
> I'll either add another 800W or upgrade to a 1500/1600 if anything. I think I'll be happy around 1200+ for the time being.


Here is a quote form one of my posts:

"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*1 card only, for SLI power draw its x2

As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?


Wait, that's weird. How are people getting like twice our bandwidth numbers? I get like the same number you posted above, currently with two Titans each in their own PCI-E 3.0 16x slot with 105 MHz bus. My numbers should be screaming.


----------



## skyn3t

My 780's








Device 0 took 1064.161011 ms
Device 1 took 1032.682251 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 12211.580777
Device 0 took 1286.362427 ms
Device 1 took 1021.521484 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 11240.434059
Device 0 took 2195.453613 ms
Device 1 took 2037.622192 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12112.062075


----------



## Arm3nian

Have any of you tried out the workstation capabilities of the Titan? Is it a suitable replacement for a workstation card that can be bought for the price that a used Titan can be had for?

Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Have any of you tried out the workstation capabilities of the Titan? Is it a suitable replacement for a workstation card that can be bought for the price that a used Titan can be had for?
> 
> Thanks


youre talking about that fx5800 right? sorry i never got back to you on that btw, ill look again and try to help


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> youre talking about that fx5800 right? sorry i never got back to you on that btw, ill look again and try to help


Lol I don't blame you, I gave up myself trying to find an answer. Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol I don't blame you, I gave up myself trying to find an answer. Thanks


I would think the titan would be better than that specific card, but maybe you can find a dedicated workstation card thats better than the titan for cheap as well.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I would think the titan would be better than that specific card, but maybe you can find a dedicated workstation card thats better than the titan for cheap as well.


Yeah that card is 4-5 generations old. The titan seemed like a good buy since you can get a used for $600, and it can be doubled as games and work. I'm looking for more capabilities over performance. For example what programs the Titan can accelerate that aren't cuda based.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Mine is 63.6% and it needs 1.3v+ to be able to reach 1200MHz and beyond.


But you're on h 2 the o when you reach voltages that high right?

I've no idea of how high I can go with my stock cooler, anyone got any kind of knowledge of how far you can take the voltage with the aircooler?

I've got the feeling of that the stock cooler is pretty good but I wouldn't want to risk it too much with heat and everything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> *Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.*
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?


This is expected, but the numbers are roughly PCIE2.0 numbers. WTH?
*
Would really like to see more users run this PCIE test. If only to see if it really tells us something, or it is a random number generator?*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> *Dare You To*
> 
> This is Off topic but let's see if you can handle it. I will need two things from you.
> 
> your original Tita bios and if you have your serial number in handy but you not going to tell me the #.


Very cryptic. the link points to my profile. DARE WHAT?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhhhh really? No... Wait... Really? I thought we you debunked this...


debunked... plz explain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wait, that's weird. *How are people getting like twice our bandwidth numbers*? I get like the same number you posted above, currently with two Titans each in their own PCI-E 3.0 16x slot with 105 MHz bus. My numbers should be screaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> My 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 1064.161011 ms
> Device 1 took 1032.682251 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 12211.580777
> Device 0 took 1286.362427 ms
> Device 1 took 1021.521484 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 11240.434059
> Device 0 took 2195.453613 ms
> Device 1 took 2037.622192 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12112.062075


yeah - this is the question. GPUZ reports 3.0, but i'm not sure the force3.0 really works all the time. And the user with a 49xx cpu is getting numbers in teh 2.0 range. WTH?
Either the test is nonsense, or. ... or what?

The workstations we have in the office (Phi coprocessors) report >20K bidirectional. My guys will kill me if i open one up and poke around







. I'll find out what they are plugged into - the CPUs were like $4K each tho.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> debunked... plz explain.
> 
> yeah - this is the question. GPUZ reports 3.0, but i'm not sure the force3.0 really works all the time. And the user with a 49xx cpu is getting numbers in teh 2.0 range. WTH?
> Either the test is nonsense, or. ... or what?
> 
> The workstations we have in the office (Phi coprocessors) report >20K bidirectional. My guys will kill me if i open one up and poke around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll find out what they are plugged into - the CPUs were like $4K each tho.


I'll run the test after work. Their's a theory that you can identify the GPU through it's original bios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> But you're on h 2 the o when you reach voltages that high right?
> 
> I've no idea of how high I can go with my stock cooler, anyone got any kind of knowledge of how far you can take the voltage with the aircooler?
> 
> I've got the feeling of that the stock cooler is pretty good but I wouldn't want to risk it too much with heat and everything.


1,212v + 0.025v (LLC disable) = 1.237v

One 780 was killed a few weeks ago at just 1,27v, if you plan to OC the card properly i advise to go watercooling, that way your VRM´s are cooled enough as they are the weak point when you overvoltage your card!

And welcome to OCN and T.O.C. Titans Owners Club! The Dinosaurs Club!: (T-REX´s really)









Fill your SIG with your RIG, its important! There is a link in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll run the test after work. Their's a theory that you can identify the GPU through it's original bios.


I fear its not a theory anymore... (fear inducing music from the TV series) tu ru tu ru tu ru tu ru... you´re about to enter... *THE TWILIGHT ZONE!*


----------



## skupples




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


For every $500 spent they give you a pack of gums? Yeah that sounds about right!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For every $500 spent they give you a pack of gums? Yeah that sounds about right!












Came with my A6XT



SO! only 250 spent for some German gummy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with my A6XT
> 
> 
> 
> SO! only 250 spent for some German gummy!


Dude, that A6 is the best. And with the available expansion capabilities, simply amazing. AQ simply makes the best stuff.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude, that A6 is the best. And with the available expansion capabilities, simply amazing. AQ simply makes the best stuff.












Sadly, I will only be using it to power my pumps & fans for now. Along with the one temp sensor it came with. I still need to find a fancy way to stash it on the inside of the 900D so it's visible. It may turn into a panel-less build.

I blame Asus for my buying it. I would of never ordered one if the Riv:BE didn't take so damn long to release.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll run the test after work. Their's a theory that you can identify the GPU through it's original bios.


Yeah, the Old SN is in the bios bit. What brought this back up?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, the Old SN is in the bios bit. What brought this back up?


gotta ask


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I will only be using it to power my pumps & fans for now. Along with the one temp sensor it came with. I still need to find a fancy way to stash it on the inside of the 900D so it's visible. It may turn into a panel-less build.
> 
> I blame Asus for my buying it. I would of never ordered one if the Riv:BE didn't take so damn long to release.


Get the aquasuite software, a flow meter and in/out water temp sensors, straight forward to calculate power and /or btu extraction by your rads. Pump and and fan controller ability is second to none. Much better than the koolance software. I'll pm you a sample data page later.

Smart buy!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys ever run this PCIE bandwidth test? 2.0 vs 3.0? http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972266
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> 
> 
> (change ".txt to .exe)
> shift-rightclick in the folder containing the file > open cmnd window here > concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3...


btw, switched this around to .exe, the window opens and closes in a matter of 1/10 of a second.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is expected, but the numbers are roughly PCIE2.0 numbers. WTH?
> *
> Would really like to see more users run this PCIE test. If only to see if it really tells us something, or it is a random number generator?*


Running on the RIVE.



After PCI-E 3.0 hack


I need to try this on my Asrock Extreme 11 board. It runs pci-e 3.0 x16/x16/x16 natively without any hacks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, switched this around to .exe, the window opens and closes in a matter of 1/10 of a second.


Run it in CMD prompt.


----------



## skupples

Derp, hey thx Swol...



first two tests are while in forced downclock, second test is with display power saver disabled.

ran on Maximus V formula, 3.0 x8 SLI.

OK, really need to get off of the computer and go to work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, switched this around to .exe, the window opens and closes in a matter of 1/10 of a second.


See my pst a page back. Open in command window...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Running on the RIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> After PCI-E 3.0 hack
> 
> 
> I need to try this on my Asrock Extreme 11 board. It runs pci-e 3.0 x16/x16/x16 natively without any hacks.
> Run it in CMD prompt.


Yeah, the e11 has two plx chips, right? My p9x79-e ws runs through a plx also for 4 way x16... But i only have two cards









20k bidirectional is very good.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, the e11 has two plx chips, right? My p9x79-e ws runs through a plx also for 4 way x16... But i only have two cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k bidirectional is very good.


That is correct 2 PLX chips.

I definitely see a huge difference with pci-e 3.0 enabled on the RIVE. BF4 goes from (2.0)65-90fps choppy to (3.0) 90-120fps smooth. With GPU use from 70% up to 95-99%


----------



## Jpmboy

I'll post x16 1,2 , 3 this weekend. Wonder if bclk can impact the bidirectional value.

This is really in play with the new bridgeless crossfire setup...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?


Mmmm not sure. I have two cards in sli and JPM too so, maybe that´s it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll post x16 1,2 , 3 this weekend. Wonder if bclk can impact the bidirectional value.
> 
> This is really in play with the new bridgeless crossfire setup...


Well, my results were quite different between down clock & not down clocked.



1st two are @ 324 core & mem, third was 1006 core & 6k mem.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just hooked this into the waterloop on the bench rig... 10 min loop of valley at 4K (1254/6389, 1.3V) never exceeded 35C on the 2 titans. One slow 180 fan at the base or passive. Incredible cooling capacity. 4x480 copper tube rads with Alu fins.


Ha! Nice Brother. We talked about this months ago and glad you finally did it. It is one gorgeous tower of rad. How did compare to your previous setup in terms of performance? What rad area did you have before?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll post x16 1,2 , 3 this weekend. Wonder if bclk can impact the bidirectional value.
> 
> This is really in play with the new bridgeless crossfire setup...


My BCLK 125 made a tiny improvement.



Previous BCLK 100


----------



## Gabrielzm

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="Swolern" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19070#post_21241314"]
My BCLK 125 made a tiny improvement.



Previous BCLK 100
[/quote]



I think it is the same result, within normal range of variation of the test. If you re-run several times you will observe slight differences in the results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ha! Nice Brother. We talked about this months ago and glad you finally did it. It is one gorgeous tower of rad. How did compare to your previous setup in terms of performance? What rad area did you have before?


Hard to compare - different heat loads. But even in passive mode this stays very cool; 4x480 rads in a clean package. The 720xt mk4 is still runing strong!
Benefit is it is very portable using QDCs.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?


Quotations...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wait, that's weird. How are people getting like twice our bandwidth numbers? I get like the same number you posted above, currently with two Titans each in their own PCI-E 3.0 16x slot with 105 MHz bus. My numbers should be screaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> *Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.*
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?
> 
> 
> 
> This is expected, but the numbers are roughly PCIE2.0 numbers. WTH?
> *
> Would really like to see more users run this PCIE test. If only to see if it really tells us something, or it is a random number generator?*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhhhh really? No... Wait... Really? I thought we you debunked this...
> 
> 
> 
> debunked... plz explain.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wait, that's weird. *How are people getting like twice our bandwidth numbers*? I get like the same number you posted above, currently with two Titans each in their own PCI-E 3.0 16x slot with 105 MHz bus. My numbers should be screaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> My 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 1064.161011 ms
> Device 1 took 1032.682251 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 12211.580777
> Device 0 took 1286.362427 ms
> Device 1 took 1021.521484 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 11240.434059
> Device 0 took 2195.453613 ms
> Device 1 took 2037.622192 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12112.062075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah - this is the question. GPUZ reports 3.0, but i'm not sure the force3.0 really works all the time. And the user with a 49xx cpu is getting numbers in teh 2.0 range. WTH?
> Either the test is nonsense, or. ... or what?
> 
> The workstations we have in the office (Phi coprocessors) report >20K bidirectional. My guys will kill me if i open one up and poke around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll find out what they are plugged into - the CPUs were like $4K each tho.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys ever run this PCIE bandwidth test? 2.0 vs 3.0? http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972266
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> 
> 
> (change ".txt to .exe)
> shift-rightclick in the folder containing the file > open cmnd window here > concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, switched this around to .exe, the window opens and closes in a matter of 1/10 of a second.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is expected, but the numbers are roughly PCIE2.0 numbers. WTH?
> *
> Would really like to see more users run this PCIE test. If only to see if it really tells us something, or it is a random number generator?*
> 
> 
> 
> Running on the RIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> After PCI-E 3.0 hack
> 
> 
> I need to try this on my Asrock Extreme 11 board. It runs pci-e 3.0 x16/x16/x16 natively without any hacks.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, switched this around to .exe, the window opens and closes in a matter of 1/10 of a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Run it in CMD prompt.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Derp, hey thx Swol...
> 
> 
> 
> first two tests are while in forced downclock, second test is with display power saver disabled.
> 
> ran on Maximus V formula, 3.0 x8 SLI.
> 
> OK, really need to get off of the computer and go to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Running on the RIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> After PCI-E 3.0 hack
> 
> 
> I need to try this on my Asrock Extreme 11 board. It runs pci-e 3.0 x16/x16/x16 natively without any hacks.
> Run it in CMD prompt.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the e11 has two plx chips, right? My p9x79-e ws runs through a plx also for 4 way x16... But i only have two cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k bidirectional is very good.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, the e11 has two plx chips, right? My p9x79-e ws runs through a plx also for 4 way x16... But i only have two cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k bidirectional is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct 2 PLX chips.
> 
> I definitely see a huge difference with pci-e 3.0 enabled on the RIVE. BF4 goes from (2.0)65-90fps choppy to (3.0) 90-120fps smooth. With GPU use from 70% up to 95-99%
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm not sure. I have two cards in sli and JPM too so, maybe that´s it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll post x16 1,2 , 3 this weekend. Wonder if bclk can impact the bidirectional value.
> 
> This is really in play with the new bridgeless crossfire setup...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my results were quite different between down clock & not down clocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st two are @ 324 core & mem, third was 1006 core & 6k mem.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll post x16 1,2 , 3 this weekend. Wonder if bclk can impact the bidirectional value.
> 
> This is really in play with the new bridgeless crossfire setup...
> 
> 
> 
> My BCLK 125 made a tiny improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Previous BCLK 100
Click to expand...





My original post showed PCIe 3.0. Some background: We all know Nvidia disabled PCIe 3.0 for Nvidia drivers for the Sandy Bridge-E due to high latency/timings across a wide range of motherboards they tested. Yep, AMD worked at PCIe 3.0, but suffered on these motherboards with high latencies (e.g. my old ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Professional and ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Champion I had all sorts of PCie 3.0 issues with at 3 and 4-way setups).

With Ivy Bridge-E, they said PCIe 3.0 was an option. Digging down onto nvidia's forums, it turns out that starting around August or so, Nvidia's latest drivers now does a small "timing test" with each GPU install (e.g. you swap GPUs, Nvidia does another test). What this test is I don't know, but it is directly related to auto-enabling PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E CPU on a GEN3-enabled motherboard. I've had about 8 different motherboards over the last 2 months, and 4 LGA2011 CPUs (2x SB-E and 2x IB-E).

All i can say with assurance is the RIVE and RIVF both auto-enabled PCIe 3.0 when there was an IB-E CPU present on a fresh Windows 8.1 install with the latest Nvidia drivers as of a month ago. No other Asrock or MSI motherboard enabled PCIe 3.0 under the exact same CPUs and exact same components with the exact same drivers and Windows 8.1 "fresh" installs.

This is why I bought the RIV:BE...

Back to these results above... Now I am thinking that perhaps even though PCIe 3.0 is reported in GPU-Z, that it's not really at full bandwidth. When I get home tomorrow from travelling, I'll force Nvidia's hack for PCIe 3.0, even though I already have PCIe 3.0 auto-enabled as mentioned above, to see if the numbers double.

It's not SLI or multiple cards. Others with multiple cards have the same numbers as me.

I have two Titans, but need to swap out a PSU first to get the 2nd one in.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quotations...
> 
> My original post showed PCIe 3.0. Some background: We all know Nvidia disabled PCIe 3.0 for Nvidia drivers for the Sandy Bridge-E due to high latency/timings across a wide range of motherboards they tested. Yep, AMD worked at PCIe 3.0, but suffered on these motherboards with high latencies (e.g. my old ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Professional and ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Champion I had all sorts of PCie 3.0 issues with at 3 and 4-way setups).
> 
> With Ivy Bridge-E, they said PCIe 3.0 was an option. Digging down onto nvidia's forums, it turns out that starting around August or so, Nvidia's latest drivers now does a small "timing test" with each GPU install (e.g. you swap GPUs, Nvidia does another test). What this test is I don't know, but it is directly related to auto-enabling PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E CPU on a GEN3-enabled motherboard. I've had about 8 different motherboards over the last 2 months, and 4 LGA2011 CPUs (2x SB-E and 2x IB-E).
> 
> All i can say with assurance is the RIVE and RIVF both auto-enabled PCIe 3.0 when there was an IB-E CPU present on a fresh Windows 8.1 install with the latest Nvidia drivers as of a month ago. No other Asrock or MSI motherboard enabled PCIe 3.0 under the exact same CPUs and exact same components with the exact same drivers and Windows 8.1 "fresh" installs.
> 
> This is why I bought the RIV:BE...
> 
> Back to these results above... Now I am thinking that perhaps even though PCIe 3.0 is reported in GPU-Z, that it's not really at full bandwidth. When I get home tomorrow from travelling, I'll force Nvidia's hack for PCIe 3.0, even though I already have PCIe 3.0 auto-enabled as mentioned above, to see if the numbers double.
> 
> It's not SLI or multiple cards. Others with multiple cards have the same numbers as me.
> 
> I have two Titans, but need to swap out a PSU first to get the 2nd one in.






I did force gen3 with nvidia small software so maybe that´s it. I am about to refresh drivers and can test it too latter if with gen2 my numbers drop or not.

safe trip back home.


----------



## skupples

Hmmmmm


----------



## skupples

I don't even have access to pcie blck on my max v form


----------



## CallsignVega

So apparently this PCI-E 3.0 forcegen3.exe isn't actually working? GPU-Z shows it as PCI-E 3.0 but the bandwidth numbers don't match.









Oh well really doesn't matter for me as I have a RIVE Black Edition inbound with a 4960X.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So apparently this PCI-E 3.0 forcegen3.exe isn't actually working? GPU-Z shows it as PCI-E 3.0 but the bandwidth numbers don't match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well really doesn't matter for me as I have a RIVE Black Edition inbound with a 4960X.


No I think is the other way around. The forcegen3 hack does work. At least in my case since I have numbers very similar to JPM. On a side note have you got the RIVE black yet or waiting for newegg be in stock? I can´t find in any other place and I am almost settle to get it....


----------



## dpoverlord

So I was playing the new assasins creed and my titans got up to 90C on the top one and 78C on the bottom. At one point the computer restarted with a blue screen due to my GPU. Is 90C too hot?


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So apparently this PCI-E 3.0 forcegen3.exe isn't actually working? GPU-Z shows it as PCI-E 3.0 but the bandwidth numbers don't match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well really doesn't matter for me as I have a RIVE Black Edition inbound with a 4960X.
> 
> 
> 
> No I think is the other way around. The forcegen3 hack does work. At least in my case since I have numbers very similar to JPM. On a side note have you got the RIVE black yet or waiting for newegg be in stock? I can´t find in any other place and I am almost settle to get it....
Click to expand...

Actually, it's a "theory" right now but yeah, the theory is even if NVidia drivers do automagically enable PCIe 3.0 by default using a IB-E and GEN3-enabled RIVE, it still operates at PCIe 2.0 speeds. And the theory continues that maybe, just maybe, we still need that NVidia PCIe 3.0 command-line registry hack to enable full bandwidth...

I can try it tomorrow when I am get to my home office since that is exactly what i am seeing now (PCIe 2.0 speeds, even though PCIe 3.0 was auto-enabled with Nvidia drivers on IB-E and 4930k).

*crossing fingers*

If this fails, and I stay at the 12k numbers, then there's a serious issue here one of the RIVE owners above got double the bandwidth.

Or, the tool is just wrong...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh well really doesn't matter for me as I have a RIVE Black Edition inbound with a 4960X.


In my hands, I was holding my RIV:BE. Chassis fabricating and modifications await, I need time for.


----------



## CallsignVega

No, the whole reason for the GEN3 hack was that SB-E was not certified for PCI-E 3.0 in it's white-papers before launch. PCI-E speed is based off of the CPU, not motherboard. With my 4960X, it should automatically run at PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I was playing the new assasins creed and my titans got up to 90C on the top one and 78C on the bottom. At one point the computer restarted with a blue screen due to my GPU. Is 90C too hot?


80C tops my friend! Dont let it go that high, set the temp limit to 80C and up the fan curve to (whatever you are comfortable with)70/80%@80C! your cards VRM´s must be toasting|









Cheers

Ed


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, the whole reason for the GEN3 hack was that SB-E was not certified for PCI-E 3.0 in it's white-papers before launch. PCI-E speed is based off of the CPU, not motherboard. With my 4960X, it should automatically run at PCI-E 3.0.


actually, no. If you read back 10 replies or so, you'll see I mention that Nvidia drivers now do a timing check at the time the driver is install for a new GPU in the system. That check is for some type of timing latency that Nvidia is looking for.

6 our of 8 motherboards I've tested in the last month all failed to enable PCIe 3.0 with a 4930k. Only the RIVE and RIVF did. You still need to use the nvidia tool Jack to enable PCIe 3.0 on 4930k on most other mobos.

But even with it the nvidia drivers doing the work on the RIVE and RIVF mobos, I suspect (because I am only getting PCIe 2.0 numbers) that the nvidia tool may still be needed to enable the full bandwidth of PCIe 3.0.

I'll report back tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, I meant on the RIVE BE. They should use high quality PCI-E 3.0 switches. Which MB's failed?


----------



## eduncan911

Most Asrock X79 boards (Fatal1ty Pro and Champion, and Extreme9 and 6), an MSI X79 board with cryptik letters and an Asus non-ROG board I can't remember the name.

Yep, as I mentioned even though the RIVe and RIVF for PCIe 3.0 enabled by default, they seem to only have the bandwidth of PCIe 2.0 - as per this tool we are currently tinkering with.

Dying to force the nvidia hack on my RIVE to see I'd it effects it...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I remember a while back i did a test between PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 after enabling the Nvidia hack on my 3960X/RIVE and it only amounted to about 1 FPS more in Valley. The results are somewhere around here...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I remember a while back i did a test between PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 after enabling the Nvidia hack on my 3960X/RIVE and it only amounted to about 1 FPS more in Valley. The results are somewhere around here...


Yea i forgot to add the hack again and just did a valley run. The words "bugger all" come to mine

And also hardly any of these "tweaks" make a difference and certainly taking the time to switch out of Surround and into Windows basic made no difference whats so ever.

They are not tweaks if they dont get any better score !


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I remember a while back i did a test between PCIE 2.0 and 3.0 after enabling the Nvidia hack on my 3960X/RIVE and it only amounted to about 1 FPS more in Valley. The results are somewhere around here...


It depends on the application you are running. Some rely more heavily on pci-e bandwidth than others. Also 3-way & 4-way GPU configurations will be more susceptible to pci-e bus saturation.

Or it could be your pci-e hack was not working like some guys on here.


----------



## Lukas026

guys can you please recommend me some games / benchmarks which can realy stress GPU memory after being overclocked ?

I though running crysis 3 maxed without using AA was the best thing but now after installing new WHQL 331.82 I am not so sure.

Previously I was able to do +650 on my memory before a crash but now after I installed new WHQL thing can go that high. I also installed new MSI AB Beta 17...

So if you would be kind enough and tell me what kind of programs should I use for testing my gpu mem oc, I would be glad. Also please type exactly what setting of desired program should I use for stressing the memory as much as I can...

Thing I have in my mind atm: Unigine Heaven maxxed with 8xaa or maybe looping Firestrike demo for some long time (correct me if I am wrong, but it seems that the DEMO part of Firestrike test is the most stressful part of all the test bunch)

thanks guys, hope someone can help me out


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> guys can you please recommend me some games / benchmarks which can realy stress GPU memory after being overclocked ?
> 
> I though running crysis 3 maxed without using AA was the best thing but now after installing new WHQL 331.82 I am not so sure.
> 
> Previously I was able to do +650 on my memory before a crash but now after I installed new WHQL thing can go that high. I also installed new MSI AB Beta 17...
> 
> So if you would be kind enough and tell me what kind of programs should I use for testing my gpu mem oc, I would be glad. Also please type exactly what setting of desired program should I use for stressing the memory as much as I can...
> 
> Thing I have in my mind atm: Unigine Heaven maxxed with 8xaa or maybe looping Firestrike demo for some long time (correct me if I am wrong, but it seems that the DEMO part of Firestrike test is the most stressful part of all the test bunch)
> 
> thanks guys, hope someone can help me out


games atm i know of that stress your card hard are far cry 3, though i think its mostly the core that wants to die.

people in the 780ti thread were raving about tomb raider crashing their clocks, but then i looped it for 30 minutes with my max overclock i use for benching and had 0 problems lol.

assassins creed black flag seems pretty hard on my 780ti so far.


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1,212v + 0.025v (LLC disable) = 1.237v
> 
> One 780 was killed a few weeks ago at just 1,27v, if you plan to OC the card properly i advise to go watercooling, that way your VRM´s are cooled enough as they are the weak point when you overvoltage your card!
> 
> And welcome to OCN and T.O.C. Titans Owners Club! The Dinosaurs Club!: (T-REX´s really)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, its important! There is a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks alot for the welcome!

I'll hold my ass below the 1.27v then. The watercooling part of my Titan is in no motion what so ever since I'm thinking of buying another Titan and maybe after that I'll start h2o:ing them.

Problem for me being right now that I think I've reached my throttle threshold.
Below the link you can see the settings for my ASUS-card.

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/22/da8.png

Those are stable settings for me in Battlefield 4. Stable settings what so ever.
If I increase with 1MHz on the clock, my game wont last for more then 10 minutes, even tho I've got the fan at max 4400 rpm. The actual pressure by the I/O panel feels like it would be able to move the computer if it were on wheels. So temperature is probably not the problem. The problem is probably the voltage threshold.

Feels like it's a really bad idea to go any further then 1.212 with the voltage, since the ASIC-quality of my card is quite bad, and I really don't want it to die.

I would like a stock GK110 bios but with more voltage unlocked. So I could get it to 1.212v, if I could reach that on the voltage controller I could have it set at +150MHz on the core clock, together with the GPU boost that would be awesome, for me. But in that case I wouldn't be able to touch the memory. Maybe it's not necessary in 1080p single monitor setup.

Well well, once again. Thanks alot for the welcome and I feel I'll have a pleasant stay at this forum!


----------



## Jpmboy

Well, I just did a few quick experiments: [email protected], Asus p9x79-E WS, SLI titans @1189/3602. All firestrike is Scene #1 only. Supposedly this MB does not need the force3.0 "hack".

Gen3

Gen2

Gen1


Okay, that looks logical...

Firestrike (1080P)
gen1 = 110.13
gen2 = 111.42
gen3 = 1119

Firestrike 4K resolution:
gen2 = 37.37
gen3 = 37.34

Firestirke Extreme (sc#1)
gen2 = 58.97
gen3 = 59.08

So far, With firestrike the PCIE bios switch in my motherboard seems to do nothing but change GPUZ !. Obviously FS is not capable of saturating even gen1 @ 1080P or Gen2 @ 4K. Not 100% sure of cocnBandWidthTest - but the results it reported above seem consistent. REALLY want to see some 49xx cpu numbers. My understanding is that SB-E could always do PCIE3.0, is just that the feature was never validated by Intel before launch. A 4930, or 4960 better hit 20K bidirectioonal!

where this is probably more important is wityh the new AMD GPUs... no cfx bridge needed? Is that correct?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Thanks alot for the welcome!
> 
> I'll hold my ass below the 1.27v then. The watercooling part of my Titan is in no motion what so ever since I'm thinking of buying another Titan and maybe after that I'll start h2o:ing them.
> 
> Problem for me being right now that I think I've reached my throttle threshold.
> Below the link you can see the settings for my ASUS-card.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/22/da8.png
> 
> Those are stable settings for me in Battlefield 4. Stable settings what so ever.
> If I increase with 1MHz on the clock, my game wont last for more then 10 minutes, even tho I've got the fan at max 4400 rpm. The actual pressure by the I/O panel feels like it would be able to move the computer if it were on wheels. So temperature is probably not the problem. The problem is probably the voltage threshold.
> 
> Feels like it's a really bad idea to go any further then 1.212 with the voltage, since the ASIC-quality of my card is quite bad, and I really don't want it to die.
> 
> I would like a stock GK110 bios but with more voltage unlocked. So I could get it to 1.212v, if I could reach that on the voltage controller I could have it set at +150MHz on the core clock, together with the GPU boost that would be awesome, for me. But in that case I wouldn't be able to touch the memory. Maybe it's not necessary in 1080p single monitor setup.
> 
> Well well, once again. Thanks alot for the welcome and I feel I'll have a pleasant stay at this forum!


Well, what ASIC score do you have? you know, my 69% ASIC go all the way to [email protected],39v with my Brother Skyn3t´s Rev2 Titan bios (its in my SIG)
You have everything in my SIG, the bios, the EZ3flash tool, the LLC hack and a guide on how to do it! im writting a better bersion of it, as soon as i finish will be in my SIG too!
Whenever you want to do it, PM me and i help you along the way!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> games atm i know of that stress your card hard are far cry 3, though i think its mostly the core that wants to die.
> 
> people in the 780ti thread were raving about tomb raider crashing their clocks, but then i looped it for 30 minutes with my max overclock i use for benching and had 0 problems lol.
> 
> assassins creed black flag seems pretty hard on my 780ti so far.


AC BL seems a little broken to me . I think its the V-sync as soon as i disable it i get a increase of 10-15fps but i just went on and it was running at 25fps where it normally runs 50-60fps until i rebooted then it was normal again so if you have bad frame drops . Reboot


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> AC BL seems a little broken to me . I think its the V-sync as soon as i disable it i get a increase of 10-15fps but i just went on and it was running at 25fps where it normally runs 50-60fps until i rebooted then it was normal again so if you have bad frame drops . Reboot


are you playing it in surround? ive only been doing it on one 2560x1440 since i figured it would probably have surround problems







like a lot of new games lol.

getting 45ish fps on one 780ti, dips down to 35 or so in action parts, ubisoft needs to fix stuff on their end imo, a 780ti running at 1290 core and a 4770k running at 5ghz should plow this game.


----------



## Swolern

Here is my Valley score PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 on the RIVE/3-way Titans/7680x1440. You can really see the PCI-E bandwidth bottlenecking the max FPS. BF4 was even more drastic results with a 30-40% increase in the avg FPS with 3.0.

*2.0*


*3.0*


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you playing it in surround? ive only been doing it on one 2560x1440 since i figured it would probably have surround problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like a lot of new games lol.
> 
> getting 45ish fps on one 780ti, dips down to 35 or so in action parts, ubisoft needs to fix stuff on their end imo, a 780ti running at 1290 core and a 4770k running at 5ghz should plow this game.


Yea playing in surround. was messing about with the AA settings to see what frames i get but i cant play on anything except TXAA as they all look too jaggy TXAA 2x and 4x hardly make a difference. But i do pretty well for 5760x1080 at max i think


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Here is my Valley score PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 on the RIVE/3-way Titans/7680x1440. You can really see the PCI-E bandwidth bottlenecking the max FPS. BF4 was even more drastic results with a 30-40% increase in the avg FPS with 3.0.
> 
> *2.0*
> 
> 
> *3.0*


please run that on 1080p extreme HD preset


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, what ASIC score do you have? you know, my 69% ASIC go all the way to [email protected],39v with my Brother Skyn3t´s Rev2 Titan bios (its in my SIG)
> You have everything in my SIG, the bios, the EZ3flash tool, the LLC hack and a guide on how to do it! im writting a better bersion of it, as soon as i finish will be in my SIG too!
> Whenever you want to do it, PM me and i help you along the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks alot mate!

My ASIC value is down by 64.2%...
So if I would get mine to 1300MHz I'd be really happy.
I had Skyn3t's BIOS on for a short while but I couldn't find it stable so I removed it. Instead I tried the GK110XOC but also that was unstable for me.

The only thing so far, with the settings I got to play with, skyn3t/gk110xoc/stock I find that stock settings with the voltage set to +37mV +100core offset +0 mem offset, makes it the most stable.

But if I were to use the EZ3/LLC hack I'd probably get it alot higher.

The only thing I'd like to get right now are the 200+ cores that are locked away from us Titan users, I'd probably have to ask Santa to make that happen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Here is my Valley score PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 on the RIVE/3-way Titans/7680x1440. You can really see the PCI-E bandwidth bottlenecking the max FPS. BF4 was even more drastic results with a 30-40% increase in the avg FPS with 3.0.
> 
> *2.0*
> 
> 
> *3.0*


major difference! I'll give it a try at 4K resolution. Firestrike is just not demanding enough?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where this is probably more important is wityh the new AMD GPUs... no cfx bridge needed? Is that correct?


Depending on how much bandwidth the new CF utilizes I could see a real issue with pci-e bottlenecks with multiple cards and high resolutions 4K and above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> please run that on 1080p extreme HD preset


Not at home anymore, but at 1080p & 3 Titans the CPU becomes the main bottleneck with Valley therefore you won't see any pci-e bus performance gains.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Thanks alot mate!
> 
> My ASIC value is down by 64.2%...
> So if I would get mine to 1300MHz I'd be really happy.
> I had Skyn3t's BIOS on for a short while but I couldn't find it stable so I removed it. Instead I tried the GK110XOC but also that was unstable for me.
> 
> The only thing so far, with the settings I got to play with, skyn3t/gk110xoc/stock I find that stock settings with the voltage set to +37mV +100core offset +0 mem offset, makes it the most stable.
> 
> But if I were to use the EZ3/LLC hack I'd probably get it alot higher.
> 
> The only thing I'd like to get right now are the 200+ cores that are locked away from us Titan users, I'd probably have to ask Santa to make that happen.


Which bios? the rev1 or rev2? they are different bios and i found differences when i alpha and beta tested them, maybe try both to see if it makes a difference!
Can you send me your original stock bios through PM? i would like to check it because i find it strange the bios crashing on you!







Save it with EZ3flash option #2, it will be saved in the folder you created to put the EZ3flash files inside as backup.rom!
What are your idle voltage and at load with stock bios? the max you can go with modded bios when maxing voltage 1,212v is 976mhz?


----------



## capchaos

for my pci test on a asrock fatality pro at pcie 3.0 and a 4820 I got an average bidirectional bandwith of 24,971.896899
3.0 seems to be working fine here


----------



## skupples

Ubi is great @ totally ignoring proper surround/eyefinity support. AC:3 had terrible surround support.


----------



## eduncan911

Quotations...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?
> 
> 
> 
> Quotations...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wait, that's weird. How are people getting like twice our bandwidth numbers? I get like the same number you posted above, currently with two Titans each in their own PCI-E 3.0 16x slot with 105 MHz bus. My numbers should be screaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> *Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.*
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is expected, but the numbers are roughly PCIE2.0 numbers. WTH?
> *
> Would really like to see more users run this PCIE test. If only to see if it really tells us something, or it is a random number generator?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohhhhh really? No... Wait... Really? I thought we you debunked this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> debunked... plz explain.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wait, that's weird. *How are people getting like twice our bandwidth numbers*? I get like the same number you posted above, currently with two Titans each in their own PCI-E 3.0 16x slot with 105 MHz bus. My numbers should be screaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> My 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 1064.161011 ms
> Device 1 took 1032.682251 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 12211.580777
> Device 0 took 1286.362427 ms
> Device 1 took 1021.521484 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 11240.434059
> Device 0 took 2195.453613 ms
> Device 1 took 2037.622192 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12112.062075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah - this is the question. GPUZ reports 3.0, but i'm not sure the force3.0 really works all the time. And the user with a 49xx cpu is getting numbers in teh 2.0 range. WTH?
> Either the test is nonsense, or. ... or what?
> 
> The workstations we have in the office (Phi coprocessors) report >20K bidirectional. My guys will kill me if i open one up and poke around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll find out what they are plugged into - the CPUs were like $4K each tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You guys ever run this PCIE bandwidth test? 2.0 vs 3.0? http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1972266
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> 
> 
> (change ".txt to .exe)
> shift-rightclick in the folder containing the file > open cmnd window here > concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> btw, switched this around to .exe, the window opens and closes in a matter of 1/10 of a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is expected, but the numbers are roughly PCIE2.0 numbers. WTH?
> *
> Would really like to see more users run this PCIE test. If only to see if it really tells us something, or it is a random number generator?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running on the RIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> After PCI-E 3.0 hack
> 
> 
> I need to try this on my Asrock Extreme 11 board. It runs pci-e 3.0 x16/x16/x16 natively without any hacks.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, switched this around to .exe, the window opens and closes in a matter of 1/10 of a second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Run it in CMD prompt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Derp, hey thx Swol...
> 
> 
> 
> first two tests are while in forced downclock, second test is with display power saver disabled.
> 
> ran on Maximus V formula, 3.0 x8 SLI.
> 
> OK, really need to get off of the computer and go to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Running on the RIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> After PCI-E 3.0 hack
> 
> 
> I need to try this on my Asrock Extreme 11 board. It runs pci-e 3.0 x16/x16/x16 natively without any hacks.
> Run it in CMD prompt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the e11 has two plx chips, right? My p9x79-e ws runs through a plx also for 4 way x16... But i only have two cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k bidirectional is very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, the e11 has two plx chips, right? My p9x79-e ws runs through a plx also for 4 way x16... But i only have two cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k bidirectional is very good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is correct 2 PLX chips.
> 
> I definitely see a huge difference with pci-e 3.0 enabled on the RIVE. BF4 goes from (2.0)65-90fps choppy to (3.0) 90-120fps smooth. With GPU use from 70% up to 95-99%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Humm.. I just ran this on a RIVE w/PCIe 3.0 natively enabled (Nvidia natively enables PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E and a motherboard that passes the timings test during driver install).
> 
> 
> 
> Device 0 took 553.229187 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11568.442429
> Device 0 took 510.658203 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12532.844789
> Device 0 took 1062.093262 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 12051.672354
> 
> Enabling double precision actually lowered it by about 5%.
> 
> How are you guys getting 24,000? I only have 1 Titan right now until I upgrade the PSU. Is that it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm not sure. I have two cards in sli and JPM too so, maybe that´s it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll post x16 1,2 , 3 this weekend. Wonder if bclk can impact the bidirectional value.
> 
> This is really in play with the new bridgeless crossfire setup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, my results were quite different between down clock & not down clocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st two are @ 324 core & mem, third was 1006 core & 6k mem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll post x16 1,2 , 3 this weekend. Wonder if bclk can impact the bidirectional value.
> 
> This is really in play with the new bridgeless crossfire setup...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My BCLK 125 made a tiny improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Previous BCLK 100
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original post showed PCIe 3.0. Some background: We all know Nvidia disabled PCIe 3.0 for Nvidia drivers for the Sandy Bridge-E due to high latency/timings across a wide range of motherboards they tested. Yep, AMD worked at PCIe 3.0, but suffered on these motherboards with high latencies (e.g. my old ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Professional and ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Champion I had all sorts of PCie 3.0 issues with at 3 and 4-way setups).
> 
> With Ivy Bridge-E, they said PCIe 3.0 was an option. Digging down onto nvidia's forums, it turns out that starting around August or so, Nvidia's latest drivers now does a small "timing test" with each GPU install (e.g. you swap GPUs, Nvidia does another test). What this test is I don't know, but it is directly related to auto-enabling PCIe 3.0 with an Ivy Bridge-E CPU on a GEN3-enabled motherboard. I've had about 8 different motherboards over the last 2 months, and 4 LGA2011 CPUs (2x SB-E and 2x IB-E).
> 
> All i can say with assurance is the RIVE and RIVF both auto-enabled PCIe 3.0 when there was an IB-E CPU present on a fresh Windows 8.1 install with the latest Nvidia drivers as of a month ago. No other Asrock or MSI motherboard enabled PCIe 3.0 under the exact same CPUs and exact same components with the exact same drivers and Windows 8.1 "fresh" installs.
> 
> This is why I bought the RIV:BE...
> 
> Back to these results above... Now I am thinking that perhaps even though PCIe 3.0 is reported in GPU-Z, that it's not really at full bandwidth. When I get home tomorrow from travelling, I'll force Nvidia's hack for PCIe 3.0, even though I already have PCIe 3.0 auto-enabled as mentioned above, to see if the numbers double.
> 
> It's not SLI or multiple cards. Others with multiple cards have the same numbers as me.
> 
> I have two Titans, but need to swap out a PSU first to get the 2nd one in.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So apparently this PCI-E 3.0 forcegen3.exe isn't actually working? GPU-Z shows it as PCI-E 3.0 but the bandwidth numbers don't match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well really doesn't matter for me as I have a RIVE Black Edition inbound with a 4960X.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So apparently this PCI-E 3.0 forcegen3.exe isn't actually working? GPU-Z shows it as PCI-E 3.0 but the bandwidth numbers don't match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well really doesn't matter for me as I have a RIVE Black Edition inbound with a 4960X.
> 
> 
> 
> No I think is the other way around. The forcegen3 hack does work. At least in my case since I have numbers very similar to JPM. On a side note have you got the RIVE black yet or waiting for newegg be in stock? I can´t find in any other place and I am almost settle to get it....
Click to expand...





Ok, I couldn't wait to test... VPN'd and RPD'd into desktop at home to force PCIe 3.0 enabled on my already-natively-enabled RIVE + 4930k w/Titan.

Previous, many pages ago, some may recall I posted a number of 12,000 MB/s with PCIe 3.0 already enabled via Nvidia drivers.

The theory went, "well, maybe I still need to run the force gen3 NVidia hack."

I am here to report the results....

.

...wait for it...

...nothing happened. I still get 12,000 MB/s whereas others get 24,000 MB/s.

Something very fishy is going on here. Maybe the tool is garbage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, I just did a few quick experiments: [email protected], Asus p9x79-E WS, SLI titans @1189/3602. All firestrike is Scene #1 only. Supposedly this MB does not need the force3.0 "hack".
> 
> Gen3
> 
> Gen2
> 
> Gen1
> 
> 
> Okay, that looks logical...
> 
> Firestrike (1080P)
> gen1 = 110.13
> gen2 = 111.42
> gen3 = 1119
> 
> Firestrike 4K resolution:
> gen2 = 37.37
> gen3 = 37.34
> 
> Firestirke Extreme (sc#1)
> gen2 = 58.97
> gen3 = 59.08
> 
> So far, With firestrike the PCIE bios switch in my motherboard seems to do nothing but change GPUZ !. Obviously FS is not capable of saturating even gen1 @ 1080P or Gen2 @ 4K. Not 100% sure of cocnBandWidthTest - but the results it reported above seem consistent. REALLY want to see some 49xx cpu numbers. My understanding is that SB-E could always do PCIE3.0, is just that the feature was never validated by Intel before launch. A 4930, or 4960 better hit 20K bidirectioonal!
> 
> where this is probably more important is wityh the new AMD GPUs... no cfx bridge needed? Is that correct?


See, that's what it is supposed to be. But yet, on this RIVE w/4930k, I only get half that. And yes, it's set to GEN3 in the BIOS and GPU-Z shows PCIe 3.0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos*
> 
> for my pci test on a asrock fatality pro at pcie 3.0 and a 4820 I got an average bidirectional bandwith of 24,971.896899
> 3.0 seems to be working fine here


That's the exact board I sold. It had so many problems with 3 and 4 way PCIe 3.0. Worked great at PCIe 2.0, and with a single card in PCIe 3.0.


----------



## capchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quotations...
> 
> Ok, I couldn't wait to test... VPN'd and RPD'd into desktop at home to force PCIe 3.0 enabled on my already-natively-enabled RIVE + 4930k w/Titan.
> 
> Previous, many pages ago, some may recall I posted a number of 12,000 MB/s with PCIe 3.0 already enabled via Nvidia drivers.
> 
> The theory went, "well, maybe I still need to run the force gen3 NVidia hack."
> 
> I am here to report the results....
> 
> .
> 
> ...wait for it...
> 
> ...nothing happened. I still get 12,000 MB/s whereas others get 24,000 MB/s.
> 
> Something very fishy is going on here. Maybe the tool is garbage?
> See, that's what it is supposed to be. But yet, on this RIVE w/4930k, I only get half that. And yes, it's set to GEN3 in the BIOS and GPU-Z shows PCIe 3.0.
> That's the exact board I sold. It had so many problems with 3 and 4 way PCIe 3.0. Worked great at PCIe 2.0, and with a single card in PCIe 3.0.


I had issues with pcie 3.0 on the board at first where it was unstable with tri sli titans but since the bios updates that started on October I have had no issues running 3 way titans and a 760 for physx all with pcie 3 enabled


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, something odd going on. I wonder if the RIVE BE will show different results with IB-E.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, something odd going on. I wonder if the RIVE BE will show different results with IB-E.


Going to be a few weeks before I install my RIV:BE to see (sitting next to me, staring at me)


----------



## CallsignVega

Ok, so I dropped down to PCI-E 2.0 in my RIVE BIOS and the bandwidth test went down to 6,000 from 12,000. So, there are other factors at play here. Going from 12,000 to 24,000 isn't related to PCI-E 3.0, maybe something with the lane divisions or how it's split going to the CPU or something. PLX chips may be involved too? Anyone with X79 getting 24,000?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> please run that on 1080p extreme HD preset


That's just it, you're not going to see much of a difference between 2.0 and 3.0 at 1080p or with less than 3 or 4 GPU's. For most normal setups and even pretty fairly powerful setups like my sig rig, there really isn't much improvement in upgrading PCIE lane bandwidth. Its only when you start to creep into extreme situations that the higher bandwidth starts to become a significant feature...


----------



## CallsignVega

ROFL. All along we have been comparing different results. Tool works fine, human error. I am getting 24,000 now, you have to run the command with 0 1 to get both cards.

Everyone that runs a single card, ie: *.exe 0 only should get 12,000.

Have no fear, PCI-E 3.0 is here!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So if it says 3.0 in GPU-Z it really is 3.0 after all?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So if it says 3.0 in GPU-Z it really is 3.0 after all?


Indeed.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My "bad" Titan has an ASIC of 66.6% and will crash in Valley at anything over 1254MHz core at 1.3V with LLC disabled. My "good" Titan has an ASIC of 72.8% and will do 1315MHz at the same voltage settings. Could probably better my SLI scores if I forced more voltage into the crappy card but I will not go over 1.3V for any reason. Still haven't tried out the Skyn3t Rev 2 BIOS yet so maybe that will help a bit?


Definitely try out Skyn3t Rev 2 BIOS. It is the only bios which allowed my Titan to go beyond 1254MHz although I had to increase the voltage beyond 1.35v with LLC disabled. Also, set the power management mode in NVCP to maximum performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> But you're on h 2 the o when you reach voltages that high right?
> 
> I've no idea of how high I can go with my stock cooler, anyone got any kind of knowledge of how far you can take the voltage with the aircooler?
> 
> I've got the feeling of that the stock cooler is pretty good but I wouldn't want to risk it too much with heat and everything.


Don't over go over 1.3v or even close to 1.3v unless your card is on water. Unless you happen to live in the artic regions or something.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> ROFL. All along we have been comparing different results. Tool works fine, human error. I am getting 24,000 now, you have to run the command with 0 1 to get both cards.
> 
> Everyone that runs a single card, ie: *.exe 0 only should get 12,000.
> 
> Have no fear, PCI-E 3.0 is here!


If the test adds every gpu to the equation and increases calculated bidirectional bandwidth, then what should 3 cards get? My bidirectional with 3cards is 21,600 tested with .exe 0 1 2.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> ROFL. All along we have been comparing different results. Tool works fine, human error. I am getting 24,000 now, you have to run the command with 0 1 to get both cards.
> Everyone that runs a single card, ie: *.exe 0 only should get 12,000.
> Have no fear, PCI-E 3.0 is here!


I thought i posted the cmnd sequence here . Will scrill back to eh 4930 guy to seeif he had the cmnd incorrect too.

good news. *Did you need to use the force gen3 hack to get 24K ??? and is your 105 bclk having an effect.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If the test adds every gpu to the equation and increases calculated bidirectional bandwidth, then what should 3 cards get? My bidirectional with 3cards is 21,600 tested with .exe 0 1 2.


that's pcie3x16 for sure.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought i posted the cmnd sequence here . Will scrill back to eh 4930 guy to seeif he had the cmnd incorrect too.
> 
> good news. *Did you need to use the force gen3 hack to get 24K ??? and is your 105 bclk having an effect.*


Yes. I get like ~24,200 on all my runs with Gen3 enabled at 105 BCLK.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's pcie3x16 for sure.


Its pci-e 3.0 but my GPUs are running x16/x8/x8 on the RIVE. That might be the reason why im not getting up to 24k bandwidth. At my res I need all the bandwidth I can get. Im going to test out the Asrock Extreme 11 today and see what I get.

*Anyone know how to get the pci-e 3.0 hack working on Windows 8?* The last I have heard it was still not working.

Edit. Nevermind after a Win 8 update the hack works now.


----------



## XFaega

Here's something I found doing a Google search for getting PCI-E 3.0 enabled

"For those of you who have been asking the directions on how to enable PCI-E 3.0 within Windows 7, here are the instructions!

These are instructions on how to enable PCI-E 3.0 using the REGEDIT function within the Microsoft Windows 7 operating system:

Hardware requirements in order for these directions to work properly:

1) Motherboard is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified

2) Graphics card (NVidia or AMD) is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified (currently, NVidia 600 series cards and AMD 7000 series cards are PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified)

NOTE: I highly recommend you ensure the motherboard is updated to the most current BIOS version and that PCI-E 3.0 (GEN 3) is enabled within the motherboard BIOS settings.

CRITICAL!! Back up your registry before proceeding! This will ensure that you can restore your registry should you enter an invalid value or conduct one of the steps incorrectly.

Step 1: Update your graphics drivers to the latest version (doesn't matter if you use the WHQL or beta version) and restart your computer.

Step 2: Download the latest version of GPU-Z:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/

Step 3: Run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 2.0 for each card

Step 4: Disable SLI -or- Crossfire (if enabled). If SLI -or- Crossfire are not enabled, skip to Step 5

Step 5: Click on the Windows button (located on the lower left corner of the start bar)

Step 6: In the search index entry window, type in "Regedit" (the Registry Editor window will open)

Step 7: Select the following registry:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Video

Step 8: Identify the correct registry folders for each of graphics cards you have installed. There will be one associated folder for each card installed. To identify the correct folder for each card, you will need to review the names of each folder within the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/ CurrentControlSet/ Control/Video" registry directory. The folder associated with a graphics card will have three or more subfolders (depending on how many PCI-E slots available on the motherboard). The values listed for each subfolder will be 0000, 0001, 0002, 0003, 0004, and Video. Review only the subfolders labeled as "0000". You will know you have selected the correct "0000" subfolder when you see a registry labeled "DriverDesc" with a value that matches the graphics card you have installed. Example, the value in my "DriverDesc" registry value reads "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680 - Titan - 780(ti).

Step 9: Right click on the folder labeled "0000". Select "New", then select "DWORD (32-bit) Value", then enter "RMPcieLinkSpeed" for the name of the registry.

Step 10: Right click the "RMPcieLinkSpeed" registry you just created, then select "Modify", then enter "4" as the data value and verify that the "Hexadecimal" option is checked under "Base", and then select "OK".

Step 11: Repeat steps 9 and 10 for each graphics card associated folder (named "0000")

Step 12: Once you have completed creating the RMPcieLinkSpeed registry for each card, close the Registry Editor window and restart your computer.

Step 13: Once your system is back into Windows 7 operating system environment, run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 3.0 for each card.

Step 14: Re-enable SLI -or- Crossfire as needed.

CONGRATULATIONS!! PCI-E 3.0 is now fully enabled within Windows 7

*UPDATE* Please note that if you update your graphics drivers, this registry hack will be undone and PCI-E 2.0 will be enabled again. Due to this issue, I added a step at the very beginning of these instructions to have you update the graphics drivers BEFORE doing the registry hack. Hopefully, this will save you a bit of time and hassle. "


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something I found doing a Google search for getting PCI-E 3.0 enabled
> 
> "For those of you who have been asking the directions on how to enable PCI-E 3.0 within Windows 7, here are the instructions!
> 
> These are instructions on how to enable PCI-E 3.0 using the REGEDIT function within the Microsoft Windows 7 operating system:
> 
> Hardware requirements in order for these directions to work properly:
> 
> 1) Motherboard is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified
> 
> 2) Graphics card (NVidia or AMD) is PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified (currently, NVidia 600 series cards and AMD 7000 series cards are PCI-E 3.0 hardware certified)
> 
> NOTE: I highly recommend you ensure the motherboard is updated to the most current BIOS version and that PCI-E 3.0 (GEN 3) is enabled within the motherboard BIOS settings.
> 
> CRITICAL!! Back up your registry before proceeding! This will ensure that you can restore your registry should you enter an invalid value or conduct one of the steps incorrectly.
> 
> Step 1: Update your graphics drivers to the latest version (doesn't matter if you use the WHQL or beta version) and restart your computer.
> 
> Step 2: Download the latest version of GPU-Z:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/
> 
> Step 3: Run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 2.0 for each card
> 
> Step 4: Disable SLI -or- Crossfire (if enabled). If SLI -or- Crossfire are not enabled, skip to Step 5
> 
> Step 5: Click on the Windows button (located on the lower left corner of the start bar)
> 
> Step 6: In the search index entry window, type in "Regedit" (the Registry Editor window will open)
> 
> Step 7: Select the following registry:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Video
> 
> Step 8: Identify the correct registry folders for each of graphics cards you have installed. There will be one associated folder for each card installed. To identify the correct folder for each card, you will need to review the names of each folder within the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/ CurrentControlSet/ Control/Video" registry directory. The folder associated with a graphics card will have three or more subfolders (depending on how many PCI-E slots available on the motherboard). The values listed for each subfolder will be 0000, 0001, 0002, 0003, 0004, and Video. Review only the subfolders labeled as "0000". You will know you have selected the correct "0000" subfolder when you see a registry labeled "DriverDesc" with a value that matches the graphics card you have installed. Example, the value in my "DriverDesc" registry value reads "NVIDIA Geforce GTX 680 - Titan - 780(ti).
> 
> Step 9: Right click on the folder labeled "0000". Select "New", then select "DWORD (32-bit) Value", then enter "RMPcieLinkSpeed" for the name of the registry.
> 
> Step 10: Right click the "RMPcieLinkSpeed" registry you just created, then select "Modify", then enter "4" as the data value and verify that the "Hexadecimal" option is checked under "Base", and then select "OK".
> 
> Step 11: Repeat steps 9 and 10 for each graphics card associated folder (named "0000")
> 
> Step 12: Once you have completed creating the RMPcieLinkSpeed registry for each card, close the Registry Editor window and restart your computer.
> 
> Step 13: Once your system is back into Windows 7 operating system environment, run GPU-Z and verify that the "Graphics Bus interface" value shows PCI-E 3.0 for each card.
> 
> Step 14: Re-enable SLI -or- Crossfire as needed.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! PCI-E 3.0 is now fully enabled within Windows 7
> 
> *UPDATE* Please note that if you update your graphics drivers, this registry hack will be undone and PCI-E 2.0 will be enabled again. Due to this issue, I added a step at the very beginning of these instructions to have you update the graphics drivers BEFORE doing the registry hack. Hopefully, this will save you a bit of time and hassle. "


Man that was lengthy. Win 7 3.0 hack is simple. Run this program as Adm. Restart PC. Done.


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man that was lengthy. Win 7 3.0 hack is simple. Run this program as Adm. Restart PC. Done.


I did that but nothing changed for me. In GUP-Z it still showed PCI-E 2.0 X 16. But after doing the reg edit it showed PCI-E 3.0 X 16.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> I did that but nothing changed for me. In GUP-Z it still showed PCI-E 2.0 X 16. But after doing the reg edit it showed PCI-E 3.0 X 16.


Hmm. I have never had a problem. Maybe your board or bios version doesn't like the patch for some reason.


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm. I have never had a problem. Maybe your board or bios version doesn't like the patch for some reason.


First it looked like the patch worked but after reboot it reverted back.


----------



## klepp0906

Ive spent a notorious amount of time trying to figure this out on my own, but it seems that with KBT their is no tutorial or guide posted like with previous editing software such as the Fermi tool and nibitor etc.

I am uber anal/ocd otherwise I would have just flashed with a skynet bios and called it a day, however apart from wanting a bios with the stock name, I wanted to modify a few other settings as well.

For the most part I figured out what I need, im just having a small bit of trouble with whats left and was hoping someone could school me and/or walk me through what I need. I'm far from computer illiterate so it shouldn't take much.

First question. Fan Control Range. Self explanatory forab the most part. What im curious out is the lower end of the range. The max Is obvious. The minimum however, is that what the fan defaults to? At idle persay? For example if I set the minimum at 0, would it still default to 30 or would it now run without a fan until I moved the slider up TO 30?

Next question, Voltages (if you cant tell im going by tabs here). I noticed that on the skynet bios, the Max Voltage 1 & 2 are raised to the max. On the stock bios and the stock bios I modified, these are not and they are un moveable. First and foremost, this is what it says it is right? The "max" voltage, not the default voltage or the constant voltage? It would just allow me to set my max to .. well the max (ie 1212)? Once that is clarified, how do I get this to unlock so I can move the slider all the way to the right? And what is the difference between voltage 1 and voltage 2?

As far as voltage pattern goes, These all seem to be left at default in the modified bios so I'd imagine their is no reason to change them? For future reference, what is the difference between P0 - P8? I realize they are for 2d and 3d etc, but which is which?

Next question. Boost Table. Does anything need to be done with this? Ive basically taken my clocks and set them all at stock for an SC (928) this way boost is disabled (or supposed to be?) and I can overclock to what I wish, when I wish... and it will not fluctuate. (still struggling to understand why they added boost, seems like overhead if nothing else) Nonetheless, none of this is the point of my question. What im curious about is whether or not I need to do anything with this tab. I read somewhere in regard to a 680 (still kepler but anyhow) that you have to right click and "fix invalid clocks" and then adjust the slider for this or that? Clarify? Something I need to do for my application?

Boost States & Clock States, Do I need to modify these in any way? Im going to venture with no on the boost states since I don't want any form of boost. However, I could be wrong which Is why im hoping someone has the time to read through this =)

Clock States. Same question(s) as above.

Most important is getting that voltage figured out. I want to be able to increase my voltage when it suits me to as much as possible via precision and afterburner, (disregarding the LLC and software mod to get it over 1.3 obviously) ill worry about that at a different point.

Anyways, if anyone has the time to help me out - I will appreciate it a ton and be sure to pay it forward. A kepler bios tweaker tutorial may be something to think about for one of you experts with a ton of time and a desire for rep lol. It would go a LONG way.

Oh, one more question. How are people modifying the name of the bios? I don't mean changing the name of the rom, I mean changing the display name of the bios file itself. For example GK110 P2083 SKU 10 VGA BIOS to OCN - skyn3t vBios Titan Club?

That should do it. I know this book is gonna scare people away right away but id rather be thorough the first time so I don't have to continue to pester.


----------



## klepp0906

To add insult to injury I just flashed my bios with the information I indicated above (basically just my power limit max was raised) I left my default and min the same. And my fan speed max was raised.

I also changed all clocks to 928, that was it.

Problem I'm having is that with a mild overclock (100mhz) for 1028 my cards were locking up during bench runs.
After using the OSD within precision, I noticed my voltages aren't increasing behind the 1025 area. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> To add insult to injury I just flashed my bios with the information I indicated above (basically just my power limit max was raised) I left my default and min the same. And my fan speed max was raised.
> 
> I also changed all clocks to 928, that was it.
> 
> Problem I'm having is that with a mild overclock (100mhz) for 1028 my cards were locking up during bench runs.
> After using the OSD within precision, I noticed my voltages aren't increasing behind the 1025 area. Anyone know why this is?


Did you increase your voltage in PrecX to 1212mv?


----------



## CallsignVega

Swolern, with your E11 you are getting slower bandwidth numbers than the RIVE at PCI-E 3.0?

Here are mine:



I've decided to go with the RIVE Black Edition over the E11 for my new build here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1445265/vegas-winter-2014-build-its-that-time-of-year-again/0_20

At my 6-Mil pixels at 120 Hz, I haven't seen the RIVE limiting me.


----------



## Lukas026

great build (and so pricey







)...looking forward to your bench scores

anyhow so far only answer for my memory overclock question was far cry 3. any other recommended apps / games I should use to stress test my gpu memory ?

include the settings if you can please









thanks crowd


----------



## Swolern

Sorry Vega. I haven't got the E11 in yet. Some issues came up I had to deal with when testing the RIVE.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Swolern, with your E11 you are getting slower bandwidth numbers than the RIVE at PCI-E 3.0?
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to go with the RIVE Black Edition over the E11 for my new build here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1445265/vegas-winter-2014-build-its-that-time-of-year-again/0_20
> 
> At my 6-Mil pixels at 120 Hz, I haven't seen the RIVE limiting me.


The Asus E WS has the same 2xPEX PLX chips as the E11

(bclk @ 100. I went to 47x105, works fine and give a slight bump in bidirectional speed.

Here's the PCIE lane architecture from Asus:

P9X79-E_WS_blockdiagram.pdf 522k .pdf file


Until you get above 9-12M pixels, four x8 PCIE lanes should be fine. Only thing about this p9x79-E WS that I don't like is ram limit seems to be 2400. But I listened to my comp guys who use this in a few of the Intel Phi workstations we have... I've been thinking about the RE BE too... may wait for x99 tho.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey made a post in our 2 vs 3 vs 4 way SLI Titan thread thought you might find Swolerns BF4 Titan testing interesting.
Quote:


> I got Assasins Creed Black Flag and am running everything max except AA runs at around 35-50 FPS with 2 Titans. Not sure how to bench it at 8050 x 1600
> 
> I also got Splinter cell...
> 
> I am in the market to get BF4 to see how this system handles it.
> 
> The more I am testing the newer games, the more I am thinking that this 930 with 2 Titans, just can really handle it due to the O/C (2.8GHz stock O/C to 4.3GHZ on AIR). The only main issue, I have had is the 2 Titans get to 80/90C at full load. In Assassins Creed Black Flag memory usage hits 3400GB, it definitely shows that 6GB is needed. Considering this is *NOT EVEN WITH AA*
> 
> In reality at 1600p surround, why do you really need AA though? What so you can see such a slight difference at such a performance hit that is negligible.
> 
> What I really want to do is get the 3014 30" Dell my friend was selling and put it as an accessory monitor above the center.
> 
> How are you finding the setup FPS wise with BF4 Swolern? I will post a message in the Titan forum to hear. I am though SERIOUSLY contemplating selling the 2-3 titans soon and upgrading to the next big one come February.... All depends....


----------



## guru2244

hello there
i am running 2xtitans
i flashed them with rev 2 928mhz bios
but it seems it does not improves my oc , cant get them pass 1100 mhz on the core with 1.21 volt and 450 mhz on the memory , am i doing shomthing wrong ?
i see most of the members here can reach easily 1150-1200
is there something im missing ??
i have a low asic cards of 61% for both ,maybe i should rise the voltage to ~1.25v is it safe for stock air cooled cards ?


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys today i test my one titan on this clocks and 1.325v but when i put higher clocks like 1380/1944 and volatge 1350-1370 when the test run my pc shut down after 12 scene i dont have artifatcts at all.my psu have a problem or the card cant go higher?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Guys today i test my one titan on this clocks and 1.325v but when i put higher clocks like 1380/1944 and volatge 1350-1370 when the test run my pc shut down after 12 scene i dont have artifatcts at all.my psu have a problem or the card cant go higher?


Sounds like you're needing more juice.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Guys today i test my one titan on this clocks and 1.325v but when i put higher clocks like 1380/1944 and volatge 1350-1370 when the test run my pc shut down after 12 scene i dont have artifatcts at all.my psu have a problem or the card cant go higher?


You tripped your PSU amperage limit! try to mix PCIe rails, the cables that come from the PSU!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: that was long
> 
> 
> 
> Ive spent a notorious amount of time trying to figure this out on my own, but it seems that with KBT their is no tutorial or guide posted like with previous editing software such as the Fermi tool and nibitor etc.
> 
> I am uber anal/ocd otherwise I would have just flashed with a skynet bios and called it a day, however apart from wanting a bios with the stock name, I wanted to modify a few other settings as well.
> 
> For the most part I figured out what I need, im just having a small bit of trouble with whats left and was hoping someone could school me and/or walk me through what I need. I'm far from computer illiterate so it shouldn't take much.
> 
> First question. Fan Control Range. Self explanatory forab the most part. What im curious out is the lower end of the range. The max Is obvious. The minimum however, is that what the fan defaults to? At idle persay? For example if I set the minimum at 0, would it still default to 30 or would it now run without a fan until I moved the slider up TO 30?
> 
> Next question, Voltages (if you cant tell im going by tabs here). I noticed that on the skynet bios, the Max Voltage 1 & 2 are raised to the max. On the stock bios and the stock bios I modified, these are not and they are un moveable. First and foremost, this is what it says it is right? The "max" voltage, not the default voltage or the constant voltage? It would just allow me to set my max to .. well the max (ie 1212)? Once that is clarified, how do I get this to unlock so I can move the slider all the way to the right? And what is the difference between voltage 1 and voltage 2?
> 
> As far as voltage pattern goes, These all seem to be left at default in the modified bios so I'd imagine their is no reason to change them? For future reference, what is the difference between P0 - P8? I realize they are for 2d and 3d etc, but which is which?
> 
> Next question. Boost Table. Does anything need to be done with this? Ive basically taken my clocks and set them all at stock for an SC (928) this way boost is disabled (or supposed to be?) and I can overclock to what I wish, when I wish... and it will not fluctuate. (still struggling to understand why they added boost, seems like overhead if nothing else) Nonetheless, none of this is the point of my question. What im curious about is whether or not I need to do anything with this tab. I read somewhere in regard to a 680 (still kepler but anyhow) that you have to right click and "fix invalid clocks" and then adjust the slider for this or that? Clarify? Something I need to do for my application?
> 
> Boost States & Clock States, Do I need to modify these in any way? Im going to venture with no on the boost states since I don't want any form of boost. However, I could be wrong which Is why im hoping someone has the time to read through this =)
> 
> Clock States. Same question(s) as above.
> 
> Most important is getting that voltage figured out. I want to be able to increase my voltage when it suits me to as much as possible via precision and afterburner, (disregarding the LLC and software mod to get it over 1.3 obviously) ill worry about that at a different point.
> 
> Anyways, if anyone has the time to help me out - I will appreciate it a ton and be sure to pay it forward. A kepler bios tweaker tutorial may be something to think about for one of you experts with a ton of time and a desire for rep lol. It would go a LONG way.
> 
> Oh, one more question. How are people modifying the name of the bios? I don't mean changing the name of the rom, I mean changing the display name of the bios file itself. For example GK110 P2083 SKU 10 VGA BIOS to OCN - skyn3t vBios Titan Club?
> 
> That should do it. I know this book is gonna scare people away right away but id rather be thorough the first time so I don't have to continue to pester
> 
> 
> .


just so you know.. most of these modified bios not modded with KBT. hex editing and/or lower level tools were used. so you will not get the same results "on your own".. no way to really get rid of boost with KBT

as far i know lowest fan speed possible is 30%


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> hello there
> i am running 2xtitans
> i flashed them with rev 2 928mhz bios
> but it seems it does not improves my oc , cant get them pass 1100 mhz on the core with 1.21 volt and 450 mhz on the memory , am i doing shomthing wrong ?
> i see most of the members here can reach easily 1150-1200
> is there something im missing ??
> i have a low asic cards of 61% for both ,maybe i should rise the voltage to ~1.25v is it safe for stock air cooled cards ?


Yes your lower ASIC is limiting your OC with stock voltage, my 69% Titans only go to [email protected],212v but with *water* and the voltmod, they go up to [email protected],39v!
On air i recommend not going above 1,24v:

1.212v (set in AB) + 0.025v (LLC disabled) = 1.237v

Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> hello there
> i am running 2xtitans
> i flashed them with rev 2 928mhz bios
> but it seems it does not improves my oc , cant get them pass 1100 mhz on the core with 1.21 volt and 450 mhz on the memory , am i doing shomthing wrong ?
> i see most of the members here can reach easily 1150-1200
> is there something im missing ??
> i have a low asic cards of 61% for both ,maybe i should rise the voltage to ~1.25v is it safe for stock air cooled cards ?


Make sure you re-install your video drivers. Also, some times a re-flash can help. I can do 1202 stable in most things @ 1.212 w/ 60% card.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1.212v (set in AB) + 0.025v (LLC disabled) = 1.237v
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


so run and copy LLC-0.EXE to the Startup folder and set AB to +62mV (1.212) and that's it?

is the voltage going to read 1.237 V ?


----------



## guru2244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you re-install your video drivers. Also, some times a re-flash can help. I can do 1202 stable in most things @ 1.212 w/ 60% card.


----------



## guru2244

which bios and drivers do you use ??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> which bios and drivers do you use ??


I'm currently on the 327 WHQL, because i haven't had a need to jump up to the newest WHQL *yet.* I'm now on the rev 2, 1006 bclk variant. It's done allot for my memory OC's.

Once I finish the Serious Sam HD remakes i'll be jumping to the 331.82 WHQL because AC:4 is next on my list.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You tripped your PSU amperage limit! try to mix PCIe rails, the cables that come from the PSU!


ahh how that is happend?1200w psu on one titan.....pfff i order one enermax 1500w probably this week i take it to my hands .And i put tha 1200w to my second systems that i have the 780 ti


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> so run and copy LLC-0.EXE to the Startup folder and set AB to +62mV (1.212) and that's it?
> 
> is the voltage going to read 1.237 V ?


That is correct, though if you want a quick & easy way to turn it on & off, just put the extensions on your desktop. That way it will turn off after every reboot.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> ahh how that is happend?1200w psu on one titan.....pfff i order one enermax 1500w probably this week i take it to my hands .And i put tha 1200w to my second systems that i have the 780 ti


Multi rail power supplies are the issue with 1.3v+ Titans. OCP is triggered at a lower number on smaller multi rails compared to a single big rail.

When OCP is triggered, the psu shuts down. Protecting itself.

The enermax that you ordered will do the same thing if it's multi rail.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Multi rail power supplies are the issue with 1.3v+ Titans. OCP is triggered at a lower number on smaller multi rails compared to a single big rail.
> 
> When OCP is triggered, the psu shuts down. Protecting itself.
> 
> The enermax that you ordered will do the same thing if it's multi rail.


So the solution for this ''problem'' is to mix the rail-cables like OccamRazor said before


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> so run and copy LLC-0.EXE to the Startup folder and set AB to +62mV (1.212) and that's it?
> 
> is the voltage going to read 1.237 V ?
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct, though if you want a quick & easy way to turn it on & off, just put the extensions on your desktop. That way it will turn off after every reboot.
Click to expand...

wont work for me... AB monitor still reads 1.212 V after running LLC-0.EXE.

and what do you mean extensions to turn it on & off?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> wont work for me... AB monitor still reads 1.212 V after running LLC-0.EXE.
> 
> and what do you mean extensions to turn it on & off?


When you download the file you have two extensions, a registry file & batch file. If you put them somewhere easily accessible you can just run the reg, then the batch. It will turn it's self off after a reset. If you drag them into %Shell% it will turn it's self on @ boot every time. I personally don't need the extra power in games, so I only use it when benching. LLC is built into the GPU to protect it's self. Having it set to 0% can accelerate decay.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Multi rail power supplies are the issue with 1.3v+ Titans. OCP is triggered at a lower number on smaller multi rails compared to a single big rail.
> 
> When OCP is triggered, the psu shuts down. Protecting itself.
> 
> The enermax that you ordered will do the same thing if it's multi rail.
> 
> 
> 
> So the solution for this ''problem'' is to mix the rail-cables like OccamRazor said before
Click to expand...

Yep, try this first before dumping a PSU. Use the 2x 6-pin into single 8-pin adapter that came with your Titan and take two different, on separate rails, 6/8-pin cables from your PSU. Make sure they are on different rails. Then, connect them both to that one adapter, so that you are using two rails for the 8-pin. I'd even try to find a 3rd rail to supply the other 6-pin to the Titan,and finally if your mobo has a dedicated PCIe power connector,make sure to use yet another SATA rail. Now, you'll have four rails supplying juice, mixed in with the 5th rail supplying ATX power.

Or get s single rail unit like the EVGA 1300 G2 or AX1200.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Right . Case switch. wish me luck


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Yep, try this first before dumping a PSU. Use the 2x 6-pin into single 8-pin adapter that came with your Titan and take two different, on separate rails, 6/8-pin cables from your PSU. Make sure they are on different rails. Then, connect them both to that one adapter, so that you are using two rails for the 8-pin. I'd even try to find a 3rd rail to supply the other 6-pin to the Titan,and finally if your mobo has a dedicated PCIe power connector,make sure to use yet another SATA rail. Now, you'll have four rails supplying juice, mixed in with the 5th rail supplying ATX power.
> 
> Or get s single rail unit like the EVGA 1300 G2 or AX1200.


ok then i try it but my order is done before 3 days but its ok.Thanks for the answers


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Guys today i test my one titan on this clocks and 1.325v but when i put higher clocks like 1380/1944 and volatge 1350-1370 when the test run my pc shut down after 12 scene i dont have artifatcts at all.my psu have a problem or the card cant go higher?


I think Im experiencing the same issues with the same powersupply by the looks and having it shut down during heavy load. Except Im using a GTX780 but have older 2600k system and thinking im overloading amps for 12v. Unit is like 7 years old so thinking bout time to upgrade.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> wont work for me... AB monitor still reads 1.212 V after running LLC-0.EXE.
> 
> and what do you mean extensions to turn it on & off?


You only "see" it in AB if you do the volt mod, otherwise you will see only the value the driver reports to AB! After the volt mod is done AB reads the voltage directly from the NCP4206 buck controller!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> ok then i try it but my order is done before 3 days but its ok.Thanks for the answers


*EVGA 1300 G2* or AX1200

NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *EVGA 1300 G2* or AX1200
> 
> NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!


pfff i already order it now the enermax







the evga 1300 G2 can handle the two titans at max voltage?
How i have to connected to do not have the same problem like with the 1200 thermaltake?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> pfff i already order it now the enermax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the evga 1300 G2 can handle the two titans at max voltage?
> How i have to connected to do not have the same problem like with the 1200 thermaltake?


Enermax 1500 is multi rail (30A per rail), EVGA G2 is single (108,3A )...








My silverstone 1200W is single rail 100A and handles both [email protected]+1,3v no problem!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Enermax 1500 is multi rail (30A per rail), EVGA G2 is single (108,3A )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My silverstone 1200W is single rail 100A and handles both [email protected]+1,3v no problem!


and now what i have to do?i cant cancel the order is already shipped.If i mix the cables like you said before?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> and now what i have to do?i cant cancel the order is already shipped.If i mix the cables like you said before?


Yes, you get 60A per card!







but for GK110 its best a single rail PSU!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, you get 60A per card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for GK110 its best a single rail PSU!


Thnx for the answers.I will buy a evga 1300 g2 for my second system that i have the 780 ti or i put the enermax 1500w on my second system and the evga 1300 on the system that i have the 2 titans.What is your opinion about that move?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thnx for the answers.I will buy a evga 1300 g2 for my second system that i have the 780 ti or i put the enermax 1500w on my second system and the evga 1300 on the system that i have the 2 titans.What is your opinion about that move?


The EVGA 1300G2 in the SLI Titans FTW!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The EVGA 1300G2 in the SLI Titans FTW!


Okk done already thanks a lot


----------



## LunaP

Guys are making me glad I have my AX1200i atm, though for 1500/1600W PSU's are there any good recommendations, as I'm still contemplating on a 3rd card.

Also do they make them in Plat or gold only?

Or is running dual PSU's a better option? if so should I grab an 850W for the 2ndary or just an 800?


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Guys are making me glad I have my AX1200i atm, though for 1500/1600W PSU's are there any good recommendations, as I'm still contemplating on a 3rd card.
> 
> Also do they make them in Plat or gold only?
> 
> Or is running dual PSU's a better option? if so should I grab an 850W for the 2ndary or just an 800?


From some review that i read this beast is one of the best psu
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_NEX1500/


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> From some review that i read this beast is one of the best psu
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_NEX1500/


The is the one 1500W PSU I would look at since it can run in single rail.

I have a silverstone 1500W but quickly found with heavy overclocking it can only manage 2 x gpus, 3 x 680s were just too much for it, I did better with 3 x gpus on an enermax 1250W simply because there were a few more amps on the 12V rails. Still could not max out an overclock on the 3 680s without dual PSU though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> From some review that i read this beast is one of the best psu
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_NEX1500/


Nop! only 20A per rail! Not for TITANS!







Single rail FTW! Hands down!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> From some review that i read this beast is one of the best psu
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_NEX1500/


Our local PSU guru hates this PSU.


----------



## CallsignVega

local psu guru? lol. Only guru I would trust is Johnny, and he had no issues with the NEX1500. Been running my system flawlessly for a year now. Although, I did have to back down my Titan overclocks in 4-Way as I was just asking too much of it. 1650+ used watts 110v (~2000 watts from the wall) and it would shut down. I don't think any single non-server PSU could handle my system by itself.

Hence why with my new build the NEX1500 will power the GPU's, and the extremely high rated EVGA P2 1000 will power the mainboard and everything else.

I have to use two separate circuits for my computer run from the breaker box. One 20 Amp for GPU's one 15 Amp for the rest.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Our local PSU guru hates this PSU.


Yap! that too!


----------



## Azazil1190

OMG you are crazy guys


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Our local PSU guru hates this PSU.


Gotta keep in mind our local psu guru knows his PSUs, but doesn't really know what the cards can do to them.
If I know what I need in a PSU I would ask him for recommends on the best choice, but would not ask what PSU I need for a system.

The big advantage of the NEX1500 is that 1500W in single rail option, it's the only one as far as i know.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! only 20A per rail! Not for TITANS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single rail FTW! Hands down!


it is single or multi rail. I run mine single


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> local psu guru? lol. Only guru I would trust is Johnny, and he had no issues with the NEX1500. Been running my system flawlessly for a year now. Although, I did have to back down my Titan overclocks in 4-Way as I was just asking too much of it. 1650+ used watts 110v (~2000 watts from the wall) and it would shut down. I don't think any single non-server PSU could handle my system by itself.
> 
> Hence why with my new build the NEX1500 will power the GPU's, and the extremely high rated EVGA P2 1000 will power the mainboard and everything else.
> 
> I have to use two separate circuits for my computer run from the breaker box. One 20 Amp for GPU's one 15 Amp for the rest.


we need to talk! Mine is shutting down as well with my 4 titans. its sad cause I know I can get so much more performance from this thing but jesus when 1500w isn't enough......

atleast now I know it isn't just "my" psu. Looks like its time for a second one when I get the $$ together







not to mention it will have to sit outside of my case lookin all ******ed lest I buy a new case


----------



## klepp0906

im wondering if figuring out how to wire a 230v or 220v or w/e wall socket would be easier/cheaper and if the extra 150w would buy me enough headroom.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> im wondering if figuring out how to wire a 230v or 220v or w/e wall socket would be easier/cheaper and if the extra 150w would buy me enough headroom.


If the wall socket is on it's own breaker, it is as simple as changing out the single pull/single throw breaker to a double pull/double throw that rides both of the 110V in the panel to give 220V instead of 110V.

But you have to find out if other wall sockets are connected, if the wall plugs are ganged together onto 1 breaker your 110V appliances will not be happy if fed 220V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> im wondering if figuring out how to wire a 230v or 220v or w/e wall socket would be easier/cheaper and if the extra 150w would buy me enough headroom.


you can run a 20A line and breaker at the box. Make sure you use the correct rated 3-wire. I did 2 dedicated 20A 120V lines in to my home office... a lot of stuff in here!
Whether or not a specific PSU can handle multiple titans will also depend on what CPU, it's overclock and all the other stuff we connect. Like FtW I have a silverstone 1500 (now sitting around) that could not handle sli titans with OC and OV on them and the CPU. In fact, using it to power one Titan @ heavy OC shut down the psu while a single rail psu on the other titan did fine (50A = 700W !!) Now running 2 single rail PSUs (1200+1050) and neither even switches on its fan... (okay, it's getting cold on this side of the planet







). i contacted Silverstone and worked with them to make cables which combine 2x25A rails each (it has 8 25A rails, not 7). Now it can run both titans as an outboard PSU, no problem... but sticking with the 2 PSU solution.

How about that Lepa 1600W??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> it is single or multi rail. I run mine single


You cant run single or multi rail!
The PSU is single rail or multi rail!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You cant run single or multi rail!
> The PSU is single rail or multi rail!


this one has both "modes".


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this one has both "modes".


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Yea i think i hit the amp limit the other day when i got a hard reset for no reason. At least i can switch on multi-rail on corsair link


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yea i think i hit the amp limit the other day when i got a hard reset for no reason. At least i can switch on multi-rail on corsair link


I haven't even OC'd yet and I randomly had a hard reset the other day as well, is there a program that could show me the total draw from my PSU? I haven't switched over to my Corsair 1200AXi yet due to waiting on a case still on my old rig w/ a 1200W silver Antec


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I haven't even OC'd yet and I randomly had a hard reset the other day as well, is there a program that could show me the total draw from my PSU? I haven't switched over to my Corsair 1200AXi yet due to waiting on a case still on my old rig w/ a 1200W silver Antec


There isn't any software for it, & if there was software reading are usually not very accurate. You pretty much need to use a meter to read the overall power draw (like a kill-watt). That will show how much the PSU draws from the wall, then you can calculate in the PSU efficiency to get an idea of what the system is taking from the PSU.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, I thought my AX1200 was single rail but I'm getting shut downs as well. Screw it, just going to get an EVGA 1300 G2


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, I thought my AX1200 was single rail but I'm getting shut downs as well. Screw it, just going to get an EVGA 1300 G2


You got the i version ? if not its not because it needs the corsair link which im not sure if it has the port for it. but yea needs the link software to run it multi rail.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, I thought my AX1200 was single rail but I'm getting shut downs as well. Screw it, just going to get an EVGA 1300 G2


99% sure that is a single rail. Also quite sure 1200W is not enough for an OC/OV'ed LGA 2011 + two 5-600W GPUs!!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 99% sure that is a single rail. Also quite sure 1200W is not enough for an OC/OV'ed LGA 2011 + two 5-600W GPUs!!


What about OC'd LGA 2011 + 2 Titans @ 1200

Either way I'd rather be safe than sorry, so either the 1500 or dual, *whichever is more effective* and recommended. In case of Tri SLI


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> What about OC'd LGA 2011 + 2 Titans @ 1200
> 
> Either way I'd rather be safe than sorry, so either the 1500 or dual, *whichever is more effective* and recommended. In case of Tri SLI


IMO, If you stick to stock bios + boost, 1200-1500W may bejust enough for tri-sli, and good for sli (single rail). Otherwise, I really think 2 PSUs is the best solution. And get one of these: http://www.add2psu.com/


----------



## szeged

whats the fun in stock bios? ?? ? ?????? an angel loses their wings every time a titan is run on stock bios.









2 1000w g2/p2 from evga would be perfect for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats the fun in stock bios? ?? ? ?????? *an angel loses their wings every time a titan is run on stock* bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1000w g2/p2 from evga would be perfect for you.


----------



## Panther Al

But thats still a good question: looking at an upgrade build as strong possibility this spring that will put my two under water, with a possibility of a third on a 3930. but the case I am looking at really only allows one PSU: and running an external secondary PSU really isn't an option for aesthetics.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

And yet PC Gamers Large Pixel Collider runs 4 GTX titans from a AX1200i

How i weep for the potential of that rig if they used add2psu with another ax1200i


----------



## szeged

probably all on stock bios, and they would probably void any warranty if you tried to flash lol. bet the cpu is on stock as well.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> And yet PC Gamers Large Pixel Collider runs 4 GTX titans from a AX1200i
> 
> How i weep for the potential of that rig if they used add2psu with another ax1200i


That PC is all stock, & likely no longer put together. LOL, they even put it together post 780ti release, & still put titans in it.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well ive just changed cases from the HAF XM to my Cosmos 2 for my main setup and having some weird issue with temps . cant figure it out at all since the temps should be the same or better but seem worse with 1 titan in particular which shoots up to 80 pretty quick dispite on the HAFXM sitting at 75max. Nothing has changed except ive changed PSU leads


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> But thats still a good question: looking at an upgrade build as strong possibility this spring that will put my two under water, with a possibility of a third on a 3930. *but the case I am looking at really only allows one PSU: and running an external secondary PSU really isn't an option for aesthetics.*


These are my exact issues with dual PSU solutions...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> These are my exact issues with dual PSU solutions...


Exactly: While one of three cases I am looking at allows dual PSU's (The 900D), the other two not so much.


----------



## Creator

Ugh, more bad luck with getting my Titans underwater. I got my loop setup, finally. But my top Titan starts out at ~30C and runs away all the way 100C (very slowly) as it games. The second GPU will load anywhere from 45-50C. I'm not sure if I have awful TIM contact (I used CLU and maybe used too little), or maybe if I even setup my parallel block wrong and I've just got no water flowing through the top block? All I know is... damnit. It takes like a day or more to do water loops.









At least its fine in idle, so for now I have SLI disabled and only game on the second GPU.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Exactly: While one of three cases I am looking at allows dual PSU's (The 900D), the other two not so much.


I'm doing dual PSU in 900D, but i'm not sticking the 2nd PSU in the native slot for it. I'm just going to have it velcro'd on it's side, right in front of the first unit. Putting it in the other native spot destroys any possibility of having a 480 in the bottom. 2x 480's & a 360 should be plenty of rad for 3 titans and a 3930k.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm doing dual PSU in 900D, but i'm not sticking the 2nd PSU in the native slot for it. I'm just going to have it velcro'd on it's side, right in front of the first unit. Putting it in the other native spot destroys any possibility of having a 480 in the bottom. 2x 480's & a 360 should be plenty of rad for 3 titans and a 3930k.


Thats how I was thinking of doing it should I go with a 900D, I'm sure there are cables out there I can use to mode a second plug on the back of the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> And yet PC Gamers Large Pixel Collider runs 4 GTX titans from a AX1200i
> 
> How i weep for the potential of that rig if they used add2psu with another ax1200i


Well.... it's PC Gamers. Not OCN!!









well, hay - we have a small but needy market for a 2000W PSU!!

here ya go: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/great-wall-psu-2000w,24269.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well.... it's PC Gamers. Not OCN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, hay - we have a small but *needy market for a 2000W PSU!!*
> 
> here ya go: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/great-wall-psu-2000w,24269.html


Indeed we have!









Humph! Shilka frowned at that company "Great wall" Looks like they are not that great at building PSU´s!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, If you stick to stock bios + boost, 1200-1500W may bejust enough for tri-sli, and good for sli (single rail). Otherwise, I really think 2 PSUs is the best solution. And get one of these: http://www.add2psu.com/










sorry forgot the mhz I meant running @ 1200mhz each not @ 1200W








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Exactly: While one of three cases I am looking at allows dual PSU's (The 900D), the other two not so much.


A big reason why I'm going for the double wides, grabbing a TH10 from caselabs, just waiting on my friend to pay me for the 2nd RIVBE I grabbed from NCIX, now that I can finally prove its on its way









Only decision is to go reverse or standard ATX, and I think I'll go reverse given the layout of my room and I wanna see this thing so I'll put it on my left side I guess though I'm used to mine being on the right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed we have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humph! Shilka frowned at that company "Great wall" Looks like they are not that great at building PSU´s!


I'd be afraid for my wall outlets w/ that thing, could you even run 2x 1200AXi's in the same wall outlet? The PSU's only take what they need now right? Not jump @ a full load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed we have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humph! Shilka frowned at that company "Great wall" Looks like they are not that great at building PSU´s!


How he would know that is a mystery... since I'm sure there are no tests - anywhere. You know what's scary., they likely manufacture for several OEMs.

So, there ya go! an unmet (small) market need !


----------



## alancsalt

jonnyGURU.com forum discussion of Great Wall Dragon 2000W

166A on a single 12V rail?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> jonnyGURU.com forum discussion of Great Wall Dragon 2000W
> 
> 166A on a single 12V rail?


Is a single component limited to a certain number of rails? Most multiple rail psu have 20A on a single rail. I know high end gpus can draw a lot of current.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How he would know that is a mystery... since I'm sure there are no tests - anywhere. You know what's scary., they likely manufacture for several OEMs.
> 
> So, there ya go! an unmet (small) market need !


From what ive read from Johnnyguru, great wall build OEM units for OCZ, LC-power and sparkle to name a few companies, makes medium to good units but skimps out on important quality components making me not wanting great wall inside my computer, not to say our local PSU gurus, Shilka and Phaedrus are not very keen on great wall even calling it fire hazzard!








Anyway as things have to evolve or die, im giving the benefit of the doubt to great wall they might pull something here but im not holding my breath!











100-120v =134A = 1600W unless you can use split phase 240v, in that case you´ll have 166A=2000W! and perhaps a larger 25/30A breaker no?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> jonnyGURU.com forum discussion of Great Wall Dragon 2000W
> 
> 166A on a single 12V rail?


Yap! Your new arc welding 2000W mean machine!


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys have you seen this?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net/0_100#post_21258123


----------



## Mongo

Poop I bought a EVGA 1300 G2 about 2 months back and I just saw this.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00803/

I checked my serial number and Its mine. So now I get to RMA it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Been gone for a while. too much CoD. Have I missed any BIOS updates, or cool mods since Skyn3t Rev2 Titan bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Been gone for a while. too much CoD. Have I missed any BIOS updates, or cool mods since Skyn3t Rev2 Titan bios?


Nah! just this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net/0_100#post_21258123


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nah! just this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net/0_100#post_21258123


That was easy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> jonnyGURU.com forum discussion of Great Wall Dragon 2000W
> 166A on a single 12V rail?


105A... 166A, waaay over the mainstream top. Either ones protection fouls and it's a meltdown. When I read that forum before posting, I thought they may be a bit conservative - 'wouldn't want a single rail PSU over 500W'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> From what ive read from Johnnyguru, great wall build OEM units for OCZ, LC-power and sparkle to name a few companies, makes medium to good units but skimps out on important quality components making me not wanting great wall inside my computer, not to say our local PSU gurus, Shilka and Phaedrus are not very keen on great wall even calling it fire hazzard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway as things have to evolve or die, im giving the benefit of the doubt to great wall they might pull something here but im not holding my breath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100-120v =134A = 1600W unless you can use split phase 240v, in that case you´ll have 166A=2000W! and perhaps a larger 25/30A breaker no?


Yes, there are a fair amount of info/specs on the web. I believe some of that OEM stuff was debunked (thermaltake for example) but it's like LCD panels, there's only a handful of primary manufacturers, with many more branded products - like our PSU guru points out. With the exception of north america, most of the ROW is 220V already - yes? I'd have to run a 220V20A line...







I'm not sure about a split phase vs 220/25A single phase. Would ask my electrician.
If this PSu makes it beyond China (current launch) it will get reviewed/tested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! Your new arc welding 2000W mean machine!


nah - break out the paddles and have a spare defibrillator !







BTW - my stick welder (TIG) needs a 50A 240V three phase (?) line ! And yes - stay away from the ground!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> Poop I bought a EVGA 1300 G2 about 2 months back and I just saw this.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00803/
> 
> I checked my serial number and Its mine. So now I get to RMA it.


Same here!







Thank you for posting this...

Anyways, anyone know if 1mm thick thermal pads will work fine for EK block on titan? Trying to find replacements.

Also, pk3? pk2?


----------



## CallsignVega

2000 watt PSU for $1000 seems a tad silly! You could get a $10 dual PSU cable, two 1000 watt EVGA P2 1000's for a total of $420 and be better off.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, I thought my AX1200 was single rail but I'm getting shut downs as well. Screw it, just going to get an EVGA 1300 G2


So far as I known it is a single line just like the ax1200i. Weird. Are you running dual or tri-sli? (EDIT- dual from your sign. ) It should be more than enough for a x79 oced and dual titans. In what situation your shut down happen? Are you running your titans with a heavy oc (llc disable and high v?).

Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this...
> 
> Anyways, anyone know if 1mm thick thermal pads will work fine for EK block on titan? Trying to find replacements.
> 
> Also, pk3? pk2?


Two thicknesses used if i remember? 1mm and .5? [IIf you can find any, get fujipoly.[/I]
Gelid extreme.. or PK 1,2 or 3 are great TIMs. I tend to use gelid on the gpu, and pk on the vrms (which i need to redo on card 1).

RMA r290x arrives today - will be hooking it back up after reinstalling the WB. This time - I WILL NOT SMOKE THE VRMs>


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Two thicknesses used if i remember? 1mm and .5? [IIf you can find any, get fujipoly.[/I]
> Gelid extreme.. or PK 1,2 or 3 are great TIMs. I tend to use gelid on the gpu, and pk on the vrms (which i need to redo on card 1).
> 
> RMA r290x arrives today - will be hooking it back up after reinstalling the WB. This time - I WILL NOT SMOKE THE VRMs>


Thanks ! Gotta get the order in today so its here by Wednesday. I use clu on the die. Guess I'll try pk3 this time around. I have a giant 1mm thick pad but I'm using it on the CPU back plate mod.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2000 watt PSU for $1000 seems a tad silly! You could get a $10 dual PSU cable, two 1000 watt EVGA P2 1000's for a total of $420 and be better off.


whoa - $1000? really? I think it's is more like high 5's.. still too expensive (for essentially an experimental unit







)

Anywho - if you plug 2 PSUs into the same 120V 15A circuit you're fine until approx 130A @12V with 90% efficiency... assuming the wife doesn't plug a hair dryer into the same circuit loop!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks ! Gotta get the order in today so its here by Wednesday. I use clu on the die. Guess I'll try pk3 this time around. I have a giant 1mm thick pad but I'm *using it on the CPU back plate mod*.


that's a very interesting idea... uhm...

BTW Skup... have you hooked up that aquaero 6 yet: nice to make stuff like this:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a very interesting idea... uhm...


dynatron r13

I stole the idea from another member who probably stole it from someone else


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Will people stop putting down the AX1200i . It is multi rail and EVGA's Warranty is crap in the UK. Im tired of everyone slagging everyone elses purchases


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> dynatron r13
> 
> I stole the idea from another member who probably stole it from someone else


I do remember you doing this from way back... does it help? And is that puppy loud?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Will people stop putting down the AX1200i . It is multi rail and EVGA's Warranty is crap in the UK. Im tired of everyone slagging everyone elses purchases


the AX1200i is a very good PSU. Easy Bro...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a very interesting idea... uhm...
> 
> BTW Skup... have you hooked up that aquaero 6 yet: nice to make stuff like this:


Question for you Jpm: If I recall, you have the 720: How much hardware are you cooling with that?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do remember you doing this from way back... does it help? And is that puppy loud?


it definitely can be loud especially on 100 percent but I don't plan to really run it there thinking more like 50 or 60 percent. Seems to help knocked off a few degrees I've never actually done it myself I've just been trying to get it done for the past 3 months I finally have my motherboard so I can finally do it

it requires using the 1366 back plate since the stock 2011 plate isn't flat.

Speech to text.


----------



## LunaP

So hands down tentacles up, the Evga 1500 is the top ranking after the 1200AXi ? Nothing 1600?

Wanting to verify before pulling the trigger as my friend said he'd gladly buy the 1200AXi off me.

I've no clue if I'll go 3 Titans but I want to ensure I'm ready in case I decide to, and having 1 PSU in my case versus 2 gives me a bit more room as well for putting in some drive mounts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Question for you Jpm: If I recall, you have the 720: How much hardware are you cooling with that?


OC'd 7970s, 2700K ... and the fans hardly turn on ("big picture" rig). But an hour or so of BF4 and it's cooling hard. Water temp was never above like 38C in a 23C room. I had it hooked up to this 3930K and sli titans... still fine except that the high-flow kit seems good to have at that point. QDCs make it "transportable".. Portable implies you just walk around with it...








it is a very efficient package - running for nearly 2 years now.

Oh - yeah - since all the controls are on board, it is really a stand-alone, autonomous setup and does not need any connection to the computer it is hooked to. In that setting, the high temp alarms are only audible and would not gracefully shut down the PC.


----------



## AdamK47

Thought I'd share this. I've been running 4-Way SLI for a week now. Received a Kill A Watt on Friday and decided to try it out.

This is with LinX @ 10 threads / 20GB allocated and Unigine Heaven looping at the same time.

This LEPA G1600 is impressive. No shutdown. It even hit 1800W a few times during the three Heaven loops I tested.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Thought I'd share this. I've been running 4-Way SLI for a week now. Received a Kill A Watt on Friday and decided to try it out.
> 
> This is with LinX @ 10 threads / 20GB allocated and Unigine Heaven looping at the same time.
> 
> This LEPA G1600 is impressive. No shutdown. It even hit 1800W a few times during the three Heaven loops I tested.


Can you describe the extent of overvolting and overclocking you have on the GPUs and CPU?


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can you describe the extent of overvolting and overclocking you have on the GPUs and CPU?


Max power, temp, and +50MHz Core set in MSI Afterburner for all 4 Titans. Stock un-modded Nvidia BIOS. Memory clocks are stock (6000). The 4960X is set to 4.5GHz @ 1.40V. The ASRock Extreme11 is also power hungry since it has integrated Sound Core3D, LSI RAID controller, and two PLX chips. The 32GB of memory is running at 2400 with 1.65V. I'm also running nine SSDs and one 5 platter 7200RPM HDD.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Will people stop putting down the AX1200i . It is multi rail and EVGA's Warranty is crap in the UK. Im tired of everyone slagging everyone elses purchases


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the AX1200i is a very good PSU. Easy Bro...


Who was putting down the ax1200i? I agree with Jpm It is a very good PSU (and so it is the ax1200 as far as I am concerned). I was just surprised that Majin is having problems and want to known detail to help.

Cheers

Gabriel


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - $1000? really? I think it's is more like high 5's.. still too expensive (for essentially an experimental unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Anywho - if you plug 2 PSUs into the same 120V 15A circuit you're fine until approx 130A @12V with 90% efficiency... assuming the wife doesn't plug a hair dryer into the same circuit loop!


$1000 was stated in the article. 2 PSU have the added advantage of being able to split your power draw up between separate sockets/circuits. With one monster PSU, you need a 20 AMP breaker/wiring and that may still not be enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Thought I'd share this. I've been running 4-Way SLI for a week now. Received a Kill A Watt on Friday and decided to try it out.
> 
> This is with LinX @ 10 threads / 20GB allocated and Unigine Heaven looping at the same time.
> 
> This LEPA G1600 is impressive. No shutdown. It even hit 1800W a few times during the three Heaven loops I tested.


1780 from the wall isn't bad, thats still under the 1600 watt output of the PSU you technically aren't even maxing it yet. I remember with my Antec HCP *1200* PSU with my quad 580 setup, I pulled up to 1950 from the wall, so the PSU was outputting ~1600 watts and not shutting down as a 1200 watt unit!


----------



## Luke212

i have had good success with Silverstone Strider 1500W over the years. Doesn't seem to break a sweat.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i have had good success with Silverstone Strider 1500W over the years. Doesn't seem to break a sweat.


It's a great PSU for heavy overclocking on 2 cards, & will run 3 or 4 cards, but with 3 or 4 high end cards overclocks will get limited by those 25 amp rails.


----------



## Luke212

Just something else, i run dual PSU. if one of your PSUs only powers video cards, you don't have to link it with the main psu. all you do is permanently short pins 16 and 17 (green and black) on the ATX plug, and it will send power to the video cards when the motherboard turns on.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It's a great PSU for heavy overclocking on 2 cards, & will run 3 or 4 cards, but with 3 or 4 high end cards overclocks will get limited by those 25 amp rails.


i dont think its limited like that. you can pull more than 30amp from the rails and it doesnt even get loud. 4 x titans 350W+ running constantly for long periods. im no expert on psus though. if im giving it too much it doesnt seem to let me know









I came in to a problem recently if anyone is reading this. i added another 3 Titans to my P9X79-E WS for 7 total, and the motherboard doesnt seem to like it when i fill all 7 slots. i get problems on the non-video slots (2,4,6). So it appears I cant run 7 titans on this motherboard. does anyone have experience with this and if its expected that the non-video slots do not work correctly when all slots are filled? it should be capable of 7 slots of pcie 3.0 at x8. do you think it would work better if i used x16 to x1 ribbons instead of the shielded x16 to x16 ribbons i am using? if i use an x1 ribbon it may force pcie to sync at a slower rate and perhaps prevent these issues. i know the bitcoiners seem to like using x1 cables, although i am not bitcoin mining. what do you think?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> Just something else, i run dual PSU. if one of your PSUs only powers video cards, you don't have to link it with the main psu. all you do is permanently short pins 16 and 17 (green and black) on the ATX plug, and it will send power to the video cards when the motherboard turns on.


I've done that a few times, but the second psu can backfeed power into the motherboard through the cards when the main is shut down. I normally flip the switches on both but have missed it before & realized the motherboard was still all lit up with the main psu off, & the second psu that was only powering 1 card fizzled & smoked.

I mainly play single gpu now, next time I need a second PSU I will be using an adapter for it to power both on & off simultaneously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i dont think its limited like that. you can pull more than 30amp from the rails and it doesnt even get loud. 4 x titans 350W+ running constantly for long periods. im no expert on psus though. if im giving it too much it doesnt seem to let me know


I tried 3 x 680s on the silverstone 1500W, could not overclock them much at all (2 x 680s OCed great), they did a bit better on an enermax 1250W with 30 amp rails. It was using a second psu on the 3rd 680 where I smoked a new OCZ zx1000 above.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've done that a few times, but the second psu can backfeed power into the motherboard through the cards when the main is shut down. I normally flip the switches on both but have missed it before & realized the motherboard was still all lit up with the main psu off, & the second psu that was only powering 1 card fizzled & smoked.


eek ok thanks for the warning!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Max power, temp, and +50MHz Core set in MSI Afterburner for all 4 Titans. Stock un-modded Nvidia BIOS. Memory clocks are stock (6000). The 4960X is set to 4.5GHz @ 1.40V. The ASRock Extreme11 is also power hungry since it has integrated Sound Core3D, LSI RAID controller, and two PLX chips. The 32GB of memory is running at 2400 with 1.65V. I'm also running nine SSDs and one 5 platter 7200RPM HDD.


That's quite the machine!! just a few watts from tripping the breaker?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've done that a few times, but the second psu can backfeed power into the motherboard through the cards when the main is shut down. I normally flip the switches on both but have missed it before & realized the motherboard was still all lit up with the main psu off, & the second psu that was only powering 1 card fizzled & smoked.
> 
> I mainly play single gpu now, next time I need a second PSU I will be using an adapter for it to power both on & off simultaneously.
> I tried 3 x 680s on the silverstone 1500W, could not overclock them much at all (2 x 680s OCed great), they did a bit better on an enermax 1250W with 30 amp rails. It was using a second psu on the 3rd 680 where I smoked a new OCZ zx1000 above.


The ST1500 is a very strong PSU! And I still use it in my work rig. My experience was that a single titan at 1.3V + LLC off would shut it down at around 1280. (the 2 rail issue). With a cable that combines 4 rails... all was fine. Waaay back I had one of those Ultra (booo) 1600W and the correct amperage to it. Worked great until I sold it to my neighbor (who then proceeded to turn his son's 2700K into a flashbulb. Luckily they had the Intel OC plan!. I think they are still using it... For the past few months i gave in to the 2 PSU solution (PC POwer& cooling 1200 and a Seasonic 1050) = easy on both PSUs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i dont think its limited like that. you can pull more than 30amp from the rails and it doesnt even get loud. 4 x titans 350W+ running constantly for long periods. im no expert on psus though. if im giving it too much it doesnt seem to let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came in to a problem recently if anyone is reading this. i added another 3 Titans to my P9X79-E WS for 7 total, and the motherboard doesnt seem to like it when i fill all 7 slots. i get problems on the non-video slots (2,4,6). So it appears I cant run 7 titans on this motherboard. does anyone have experience with this and if its expected that the non-video slots do not work correctly when all slots are filled? it should be capable of 7 slots of pcie 3.0 at x8. do you think it would work better if i used x16 to x1 ribbons instead of the shielded x16 to x16 ribbons i am using? if i use an x1 ribbon it may force pcie to sync at a slower rate and perhaps prevent these issues. i know the bitcoiners seem to like using x1 cables, although i am not bitcoin mining. what do you think?


you're kidding - right? Anyone else try 7 titans on their board...? ( i haven't, and I have the same mobo).








you have too many... you should sell a couple


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i dont think its limited like that. you can pull more than 30amp from the rails and it doesnt even get loud. 4 x titans 350W+ running constantly for long periods. im no expert on psus though. if im giving it too much it doesnt seem to let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came in to a problem recently if anyone is reading this. i added another 3 Titans to my P9X79-E WS for 7 total, and the motherboard doesnt seem to like it when i fill all 7 slots. i get problems on the non-video slots (2,4,6). So it appears I cant run 7 titans on this motherboard. does anyone have experience with this and if its expected that the non-video slots do not work correctly when all slots are filled? it should be capable of 7 slots of pcie 3.0 at x8. do you think it would work better if i used x16 to x1 ribbons instead of the shielded x16 to x16 ribbons i am using? if i use an x1 ribbon it may force pcie to sync at a slower rate and perhaps prevent these issues. i know the bitcoiners seem to like using x1 cables, although i am not bitcoin mining. what do you think?


Luke my man! You got to show us some pics of that behemoth of RIG! ITS A MUST!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Luke my man! You got to show us some pics of that behemoth of RIG! ITS A MUST!!!


^^^^ THIS (please







)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Welp....looks like i have 2 faulty coolers . Both cards are getting really hot despite being in the one of the best cases. No idea whats causing it as when they were in the HAF X M they were fine but after moving cases they're constantly hot and idle at 50C instead of 35-40C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Welp....looks like i have 2 faulty coolers . Both cards are getting really hot despite being in the one of the best cases. No idea whats causing it as when they were in the HAF X M they were fine but after moving cases they're constantly hot and idle at 50C instead of 35-40C


air coolers? have you cleaned them lately?


----------



## Evange

I wanna see the 7 titties monster too!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Welp....looks like i have 2 faulty coolers . Both cards are getting really hot despite being in the one of the best cases. No idea whats causing it as when they were in the HAF X M they were fine but after moving cases they're constantly hot and idle at 50C instead of 35-40C


Fan profile lower for some reason? if the fans rotate slower than normal the temperature is bound to go up!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> air coolers? have you cleaned them lately?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Fan profile lower for some reason? if the fans rotate slower than normal the temperature is bound to go up!


Thanks for the reply having just wrote that i thought i'd try something and actually managed to fix it. Turns out I had alot of heat from the back of the pc going back in. through either holes in the case or motherboard slots i'd forgotten to put the spare case plates back in for. Its boiling in here due to having the heating on but the idles are lovely now. So its actually an improvement just with motherboard slot plates. So never forget this everyone


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Thanks for the reply having just wrote that i thought i'd try something and actually managed to fix it. Turns out I had alot of heat from the back of the pc going back in. through either holes in the case or motherboard slots i'd forgotten to put the spare case plates back in for. Its boiling in here due to having the heating on but the idles are lovely now. So its actually an improvement just with motherboard slot plates. So never forget this everyone


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So pissed right now. Just started up Crysis 3 to do some gaming (haven't played it in a while) and thought it was strange that the game seemed to be brand new. None of my settings were right and I had to reset the graphics to my resolution and everything. Getting a bad feeling when i go to continue my campaign and the option is greyed out! It would seem that Crysis 3 does not support cloud storage and that my game was wiped out when I upgraded to Windows 8.1 last month. I can't believe this crap! How come my BF3 campaign and even my MOH campaign are still saved nice and safe in Origin but my much newer Crysis 3 somehow doesn't have this feature?!?! Now I gotta start all freaking over...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So pissed right now. Just started up Crysis 3 to do some gaming (haven't played it in a while) and thought it was strange that the game seemed to be brand new. None of my settings were right and I had to reset the graphics to my resolution and everything. Getting a bad feeling when i go to continue my campaign and the option is greyed out! It would seem that Crysis 3 does not support cloud storage and that my game was wiped out when I upgraded to Windows 8.1 last month. I can't believe this crap! How come my BF3 campaign and even my MOH campaign are still saved nice and safe in Origin but my much newer Crysis 3 somehow doesn't have this feature?!?! Now I gotta start all freaking over...


happened to me too







i was trying to clear post human warrior with nothing but headshots, was at the part where you make all the ceph think youre the alpha ceph when youre fondling that crystal alien thing. Win7 decided it wanted to be awful and start messing up, reinstalled it. started up crysis...oh look enjoy your new campaign.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh well, maybe I will do the same run through I did for my 7970 vs Titan comparison using the AB hack and LLC disabled just to see how much faster my Titans are now than they were when I did that test originally. I was stuck at 1150MHz then and 1.212V. I bet there would be significant improvement in my FPS at 1280MHz!


----------



## szeged

do it! that would be pretty awesome


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So pissed right now. Just started up Crysis 3 to do some gaming (haven't played it in a while) and thought it was strange that the game seemed to be brand new. None of my settings were right and I had to reset the graphics to my resolution and everything. Getting a bad feeling when i go to continue my campaign and the option is greyed out! It would seem that Crysis 3 does not support cloud storage and that my game was wiped out when I upgraded to Windows 8.1 last month. I can't believe this crap! How come my BF3 campaign and even my MOH campaign are still saved nice and safe in Origin but my much newer Crysis 3 somehow doesn't have this feature?!?! Now I gotta start all freaking over... :mad
> 
> 
> :


Iv'e had the same issue multiple times. Seems major Origin updates erase certain game progress.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do it! that would be pretty awesome


Just tried and its the same old problem with my rig. 15-20 seconds in and the whole thing just shuts down and restarts. Really can't stand my AX1200 right now. Of course it was never an issue before voltage control but this is the same PSU that used to handle dual 7970 Lightnings at 1381mV no problem. Now it just shuts down at the hint of 1300mV... :/


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just tried and its the same old problem with my rig. 15-20 seconds in and the whole thing just shuts down and restarts. Really can't stand my AX1200 right now. Of course it was never an issue before voltage control but this is the same PSU that used to handle dual 7970 Lightnings at 1381mV no problem. Now it just shuts down at the hint of 1300mV... :/


Just get a g2 1300.1300watts for $189, and a quality unit.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Would have already done so but unfortunately replacing the PSU will be a massive undertaking on my rig. Its the one component that will basically require an entire from-the-ground-up rebuild of my system simply because of how integrated all of the cabling is into everything. The TJ11's biggest drawback is lack of cable management so I had to get really creative in tucking cabling away and finding places to hide it all. Replacing the PSU will necessitate undoing all of that work and then redoing it again with the new unit. To do so will also require the removal of most of the hardware including the entire loop and then rebuilding all of that. Its something that needs to be done (will be able to clean up everything as well) but I'm just too lazy right now to start something like that...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Would have already done so but unfortunately replacing the PSU will be a massive undertaking on my rig. Its the one component that will basically require an entire from-the-ground-up rebuild of my system simply because of *how integrated all of the cabling is into everything*. The TJ11's biggest drawback is lack of cable management so I had to get really creative in tucking cabling away and finding places to hide it all. Replacing the PSU will necessitate undoing all of that work and then redoing it again with the new unit. To do so will also require the removal of most of the hardware including the entire loop and then rebuilding all of that. Its something that needs to be done (will be able to clean up everything as well) but I'm just too lazy right now to start something like that...


Arent both PSU´s modular? perhaps its just a matter of changing the PSU but leaving/using the cables you have already in the case!
OR im just too sleepy to make any sense (0600 here)!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm pretty sure the cables I'm using are proprietary for the AX1200 only. Switching to the 1300G2 or the 1500NEX would necessitate using their own proprietary cabling (though if I do go ahead with replacement of my PSU I'll almost certainly get some custom sleeved cables made to length by an artisan here on OCN to help with cable management)...


----------



## whyscotty

My AX1200i would even shut down with one Titan at 1306 using 1.3v

I could run 2 @ 1280 using 1.3v, I tried another AX1200i's same result - PC would shut down

Replaced with a 1300 G2 problem gone, now using 1.35v and llc disabled with 2 Titans - no shut downs.

My only problem now is the lack of bottle to push further


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

Just rebuilt my system after my D5 pump failed. Also replaced my EK Titan XXL blocks with EK SE copper blocks.

Getting a LOT of "This driver has stopped responding" as well as reboots, System lock ups and "DVI No Signal" again.

Replaced drivers.

Cant run Valley without system locking up.

Aida 64 very slow. I did note that when running Aida 64 in AB one card is at 1.244v the other only 1.175v?????

Revision 1 of Skynet Bios and AB 15.

I hope I havent damaged 1 or both titans. Sigh.

Thoughts?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Azazil1190

question.....







the corsair ax1200i is single rail or mutli rail?because i want to take one from my friend that he sell it very low price is new from rma.can the ax1200i handle the 780 ti on water?


----------



## malmental

GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> question.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the corsair ax1200i is single rail or mutli rail?


Single.

"*Dedicated single +12V rail* with user-configurable virtual "single rail" and "multi-rail" software modes"


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Single.
> 
> "*Dedicated single +12V rail* with user-configurable virtual "single rail" and "multi-rail" software modes"


thanks for the answer


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> thanks for the answer


No prob "re"...









Although I took a look at the specs of the EVGA G2, personally i'd prefer the G2 and the price seems right (209 euros plus shipping directly from EVGA europe).


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Single.
> 
> "*Dedicated single +12V rail* with user-configurable virtual "single rail" and "multi-rail" software modes"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> No prob "re"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I took a look at the specs of the EVGA G2, personally i'd prefer the G2 and the price seems right (209 euros plus shipping directly from EVGA europe).


Yes i know that!very good price for those specs but now i allready take the ax1200i for my second system!I think with this psu i'm ok to handle the 780 ti.For the 2xtitans i order the enermax 1500w platimax


----------



## Swolern

Been working tons lately so I haven't had time to put in my Extreme 11 board yet, but my other E11 bud ran the pci-e bandwidth test and OH MY THAT BIDIRECTIONAL BANDWIDTH!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3
> Device 0 took 1166.790527 ms
> Device 1 took 1167.574829 ms
> Device 2 took 1152.876221 ms
> Device 3 took 1152.833862 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 22069.449643
> Device 0 took 1073.891724 ms
> Device 1 took 1066.826050 ms
> Device 2 took 1033.217529 ms
> Device 3 took 1032.426025 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 24351.970003
> Device 0 took 1904.793579 ms
> Device 1 took 1619.628784 ms
> Device 2 took 1799.786865 ms
> Device 3 took 1650.505493 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 29490.086874


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466


Oh wow!!! I got to admit that is some damn good Nvidia marketing strategy. A little greedy, bud I can see it's going to make them even more cash if 780ti will still be limited to 3gb.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX Titan about to get a refresh?
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8466


Its very easy to paint the stock shroud. I think people have just been trolled.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Been working tons lately so I haven't had time to put in my Extreme 11 board yet, but my other E11 bud ran the pci-e bandwidth test and OH MY THAT BIDIRECTIONAL BANDWIDTH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!! I got to admit that is some damn good Nvidia marketing strategy. A little greedy, bud I can see it's going to make them even more cash if 780ti will still be limited to 3gb.


Could you have him run it with just two cards? I notice that the ms delay is about twice as a RIVE, I wonder if that is the PLX chips delay.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Could you have him run it with just two cards? I notice that the ms delay is about twice as a RIVE, I wonder if that is the PLX chips delay.


I know the PLX have a slight delay, but i doubt it would be 2x the delay. Its probably the delay due to the fact he has 2x as many PCI-E slots populated.

Ah Adams on the thread. Try out .exe 0 1 if you could Adam.


----------



## AdamK47

I'm at work now. I'll run it again when I get home.


----------



## Jpmboy

The PEX PLX chip delay is nominal (and actually, all dual gpu cards have one). If anyone is interested, I have the techspec sheet on the 8747. One thing - each plx chipp shows up as a PCIE device... make sure you don't flash it with a GPU bios !! (so nvflash --list shows 4 devices with 2 titans plugged in).
I am curious to see the 2 card bidirectional on that mobo. same plx chips on the p9x79-E WS.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If the wall socket is on it's own breaker, it is as simple as changing out the single pull/single throw breaker to a double pull/double throw that rides both of the 110V in the panel to give 220V instead of 110V.
> 
> But you have to find out if other wall sockets are connected, if the wall plugs are ganged together onto 1 breaker your 110V appliances will not be happy if fed 220V.


LOL ty for that! I guess that will be step one then. Id imagine chances are pretty slim that its on its own breaker right? I mean its one plug in a bedroom that has several. Bummer. I may actually need to buy a second psu and a case to accommodate it.


----------



## Creator

If you guys have PSUs shutting down, you can do one of two things...

1) Set power targets appropriately so that. Sometimes power usage spikes very briefly. I see this happen in Skyrim. For example, I'll be looking in one direction while at about 75-80% GPU power, then do a 180 turn and jump to 100-100% power usage. Capping it to 100% will cause throttle, but it prevents me from spiking beyond that and shutting down.

2) Turn V-sync on. In the cases I see high GPU power, it's usually associated with a frame rate well beyond Vsync. So when it gets V-synced, instead of running 100fps at 100-110% power it will run 60fps locked at 70% power.

It's been working out well o my HX850 with two Titans, but I do need a PSU upgrade it as I'm really limited to 1.212v max. I'm only comfortable running about 1100/6000 on both of them.


----------



## abirli

titan's love cold weather =)


----------



## Groove2013

Here is a quick test of GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition (Windforce 3x cooler) from Gigabyte.
@ stock 1006 MHz core clock @ Crysis 3 (2560x1600 4x SMAA 16x HQ-AF)



As you can see GTX Titan @ 1006 MHz core clock is just 6 FPS behind GTX 780 Ti overclocked to 1228 MHz core clock.

So if you have your GTX Titan running let's say @ 1202 MHz, the FPS difference should become even less significant (2-3 FPS) despite 192 CUDA cores and 26 MHz core clock moremore for GTX 780 Ti.

And even @ 1254 MHz core clock the FPS difference between GTX Titan and GTX 780 Ti would be around 4-5 FPS.

All this is of course @ 1.21 V max with stock air cooler.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Anyone here with first hand experience with rosewill hercules 1600 w PSU? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182251

Might be a good alternative for those not wanting to go dual PSU and want a strong PSU. Two 12 v rails one with 110 A and the other with 50 A.


----------



## helmy77

there is something wrong with my gpu??


----------



## AdamK47

Ran the PCI-E bandwidth test several more times again on all GPUs. It fluctuates a lot. Stopped when I got 30K. Going to try two GPUs next.

E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3
Device 0 took 1153.610352 ms
Device 1 took 1153.839844 ms
Device 2 took 1152.153076 ms
Device 3 took 1151.490967 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 22207.326334
Device 0 took 1025.835693 ms
Device 1 took 1025.805664 ms
Device 2 took 1023.579163 ms
Device 3 took 1023.301758 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 24984.648651
Device 0 took 2062.634766 ms
Device 1 took 2060.567383 ms
Device 2 took 2104.911377 ms
Device 3 took 2115.909180 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 24547.961523

E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3
Device 0 took 1152.780396 ms
Device 1 took 1154.408081 ms
Device 2 took 1150.205566 ms
Device 3 took 1152.511108 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 22213.075937
Device 0 took 1018.255493 ms
Device 1 took 1016.868713 ms
Device 2 took 1017.655945 ms
Device 3 took 1018.434814 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 25152.205890
Device 0 took 2063.643066 ms
Device 1 took 2063.746094 ms
Device 2 took 1763.108765 ms
Device 3 took 1802.304199 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 26766.859929

E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3
Device 0 took 1146.915039 ms
Device 1 took 1163.523438 ms
Device 2 took 1150.576538 ms
Device 3 took 1148.855713 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 22213.909678
Device 0 took 1018.859924 ms
Device 1 took 1003.166321 ms
Device 2 took 1006.028259 ms
Device 3 took 1018.707703 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 25305.450065
Device 0 took 2130.391846 ms
Device 1 took 2129.313232 ms
Device 2 took 2114.243652 ms
Device 3 took 2115.812012 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 24123.473534

E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3
Device 0 took 1156.781982 ms
Device 1 took 1137.220825 ms
Device 2 took 1150.704590 ms
Device 3 took 1133.828735 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 22366.745674
Device 0 took 1018.024719 ms
Device 1 took 1018.532349 ms
Device 2 took 1018.043762 ms
Device 3 took 1017.613220 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 25146.028477
Device 0 took 1692.016235 ms
Device 1 took 1628.339478 ms
Device 2 took 2166.908447 ms
Device 3 took 2167.017334 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 27239.477392

E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3
Device 0 took 1154.767822 ms
Device 1 took 1129.179077 ms
Device 2 took 1151.113892 ms
Device 3 took 1133.558960 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 22415.840973
Device 0 took 1029.684204 ms
Device 1 took 1029.803589 ms
Device 2 took 1004.567200 ms
Device 3 took 1018.687378 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 25083.772815
Device 0 took 1871.691895 ms
Device 1 took 1849.390259 ms
Device 2 took 1959.026733 ms
Device 3 took 1959.259888 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 26826.868392

E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2 3
Device 0 took 1152.477051 ms
Device 1 took 1136.271240 ms
Device 2 took 1152.399048 ms
Device 3 took 1152.490967 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 22292.534546
Device 0 took 1020.217651 ms
Device 1 took 1007.859985 ms
Device 2 took 1018.165710 ms
Device 3 took 1004.878418 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 25278.003036
Device 0 took 1750.768555 ms
Device 1 took 1682.371338 ms
Device 2 took 1658.712036 ms
Device 3 took 1633.497437 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 30472.161418


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> there is something wrong with my gpu??


apparently not? why? apart from your insane high voltage for your CPU, nothing stands out!








Fill your SIG with your RIG, there is a link in my SIG!
Its easier to help you out that way!


----------



## AdamK47

Ran the test with two GPUs. Using a card on each PLX chip results in much higher results.

*0 + 1 (first PLX chip)*
E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1
Device 0 took 1149.528931 ms
Device 1 took 1152.652710 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11119.907605
Device 0 took 1030.198364 ms
Device 1 took 973.302673 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12787.945404
Device 0 took 1658.786499 ms
Device 1 took 1723.677368 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 15142.467991

*0 + 2 (both PLX chips)*
E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 2
Device 0 took 603.666748 ms
Device 2 took 612.487549 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 21051.067994
Device 0 took 538.981812 ms
Device 2 took 544.988770 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 23617.602394
Device 0 took 1088.678589 ms
Device 2 took 1137.077271 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 23014.303443

*0 + 3 (both PLX chips)*
E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 3
Device 0 took 602.965332 ms
Device 3 took 595.558289 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 21360.428253
Device 0 took 552.752136 ms
Device 3 took 527.896118 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 23702.023922
Device 0 took 1139.254028 ms
Device 3 took 1080.770142 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 23078.828588

*1 + 2 (both PLX chips)*
E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 1 2
Device 1 took 610.352112 ms
Device 2 took 597.500610 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 21197.036692
Device 1 took 529.573975 ms
Device 2 took 539.985596 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 23937.354034
Device 1 took 1126.912842 ms
Device 2 took 1079.712158 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 23213.476388

*1 + 3 (both PLX chips)*
E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 1 3
Device 1 took 613.079956 ms
Device 3 took 582.432251 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 21427.497652
Device 1 took 540.842651 ms
Device 3 took 559.295959 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 23276.343950
Device 1 took 1178.043579 ms
Device 3 took 1141.475708 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 22079.026850

*2 + 3 (second PLX chip)*
E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 2 3
Device 2 took 1145.232910 ms
Device 3 took 1131.442017 ms
Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11244.881328
Device 2 took 1015.566589 ms
Device 3 took 1019.366760 ms
Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12580.308482
Device 2 took 1640.192139 ms
Device 3 took 1680.798218 ms
Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 15419.393057

Hope that's enough data for you guys.


----------



## skupples

1.6v? I hope your computer is outside in the freezing rain.


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> apparently not? why? apart from your insane high voltage for your CPU, nothing stands out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, there is a link in my SIG!
> Its easier to help you out that way!


thx bro u helping me a lot...


----------



## Arm3nian

Anyone know about the ti or titan black editions? It would match my board








If they are just rumors at this point and no release date, I'm just going to pick up a ti classy on release.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6v? I hope your computer is outside in the freezing rain.


Outside in the freezing rain? Freezing isn't bad, but rain... you have strange ideas about watercooling!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Anyone know about the ti or titan black editions? It would match my board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are just rumors at this point and no release date, I'm just going to pick up a ti classy on release.


Rumor so far, there was something about Black edition before the Ti actually launched, but nothing about it since except for the one article about a titan with a black shroud. In the article they weren't sure if Black Edition or titan with painted shroud.
If true it would be like a 2880 shader Titan, or 6Gb Ti.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Outside in the freezing rain? Freezing isn't bad, but rain... you have strange ideas about watercooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor so far, there was something about Black edition before the Ti actually launched, but nothing about it since except for the one article about a titan with a black shroud. In the article they weren't sure if Black Edition or titan with painted shroud.
> If true it would be like a 2880 shader Titan, or 6Gb Ti.


3gb vram is enough for anything on 2560x1440, I'll upgrade my monitor setup when 4k is a bit more matured and is affordable. I just thought the rumored BE would have a special pcb. Classified ti comes on black friday, I wonder if it will be cheaper.


----------



## Panther Al

Well, right now EVGA is teasing a 110 based card with a Carbon Fibre Shroud, who know what that might be...

I would love to see a Titan Classified.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, right now EVGA is teasing a 110 based card with a Carbon Fibre Shroud, who know what that might be...
> 
> I would love to see a Titan Classified.


That's the 780Ti classified. Can gather that information from what Jacob has said WHAT IT'S NOT.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> thx bro u helping me a lot...


We are here to help!


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6v? I hope your computer is outside in the freezing rain.


u must take a look what make my pc freeze


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmy77*
> 
> u must take a look what make my pc freeze


Better watch out for condensation


----------



## Luke212

I was able to hack the Tesla drivers inf file, so I could install the Testla drivers for my titans, but I am still unable to enable TCC driver mode using nvidia-smi.exe. Does anyone know what the closest Tesla card is to the Titan? K20m? Also what are the odds of it bricking permanently if I flash a K20m bios? I assume I could re flash back to normal but I am not that experienced, and its hard to evaluate the risk. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> I was able to hack the Tesla drivers inf file, so I could install the Testla drivers for my titans, but I am still unable to enable TCC driver mode using nvidia-smi.exe. Does anyone know what the closest Tesla card is to the Titan? K20m? Also what are the odds of it bricking permanently if I flash a K20m bios? I assume I could re flash back to normal but I am not that experienced, and its hard to evaluate the risk. Please share your thoughts.


K20x











Flashing does not brick your bios but can leave your card disabled and you have to flash back with another card or with your CPU onboard GPU!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Ran the test with two GPUs. Using a card on each PLX chip results in much higher results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *0 + 1 (first PLX chip)*
> E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1
> Device 0 took 1149.528931 ms
> Device 1 took 1152.652710 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11119.907605
> Device 0 took 1030.198364 ms
> Device 1 took 973.302673 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12787.945404
> Device 0 took 1658.786499 ms
> Device 1 took 1723.677368 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 15142.467991
> 
> *0 + 2 (both PLX chips)*
> E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 2
> Device 0 took 603.666748 ms
> Device 2 took 612.487549 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 21051.067994
> Device 0 took 538.981812 ms
> Device 2 took 544.988770 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 23617.602394
> Device 0 took 1088.678589 ms
> Device 2 took 1137.077271 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 23014.303443
> 
> *0 + 3 (both PLX chips)*
> E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 0 3
> Device 0 took 602.965332 ms
> Device 3 took 595.558289 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 21360.428253
> Device 0 took 552.752136 ms
> Device 3 took 527.896118 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 23702.023922
> Device 0 took 1139.254028 ms
> Device 3 took 1080.770142 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 23078.828588
> 
> *1 + 2 (both PLX chips)*
> E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 1 2
> Device 1 took 610.352112 ms
> Device 2 took 597.500610 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 21197.036692
> Device 1 took 529.573975 ms
> Device 2 took 539.985596 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 23937.354034
> Device 1 took 1126.912842 ms
> Device 2 took 1079.712158 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 23213.476388
> 
> *1 + 3 (both PLX chips)*
> E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 1 3
> Device 1 took 613.079956 ms
> Device 3 took 582.432251 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 21427.497652
> Device 1 took 540.842651 ms
> Device 3 took 559.295959 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 23276.343950
> Device 1 took 1178.043579 ms
> Device 3 took 1141.475708 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 22079.026850
> 
> *2 + 3 (second PLX chip)*
> E:\Unzipped>concBandwidthTest.exe 2 3
> Device 2 took 1145.232910 ms
> Device 3 took 1131.442017 ms
> Average HtoD bandwidth in MB/s: 11244.881328
> Device 2 took 1015.566589 ms
> Device 3 took 1019.366760 ms
> Average DtoH bandwidth in MB/s: 12580.308482
> Device 2 took 1640.192139 ms
> Device 3 took 1680.798218 ms
> Average bidirectional bandwidth in MB/s: 15419.393057
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's enough data for you guys.


Super! Thank you! I can only compare with two cards using this x79-E WS mobo... same numbers (on avg - yes, very variable. The PCIE lanes must carry other traffic).
+2!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> I was able to hack the Tesla drivers inf file, so I could install the Testla drivers for my titans, but I am still unable to enable TCC driver mode using nvidia-smi.exe. Does anyone know what the closest Tesla card is to the Titan? K20m? Also what are the odds of it bricking permanently if I flash a K20m bios? I assume I could re flash back to normal but I am not that experienced, and its hard to evaluate the risk. Please share your thoughts.


probability higher than 50:50. Hope you have a spare card for a recover attempt....


----------



## Dreamxtreme

hrm. just noticed my PCI3.0 hack isnt sticking after reboot. Any ideas?


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probability higher than 50:50. Hope you have a spare card for a recover attempt....


50/50 for a permanent brick? i have a spare card of course to recover it. wouldnt all nvidia cards have a standard loader system? why should it brick permanently with a 50/50 rate? just trying to get my head around it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> K20x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashing does not brick your bios but can leave your card disabled and you have to flash back with another card or with your CPU onboard GPU!


ah yes thanks.. youre right the k20x is the closest to a titan. interesting that the memory is slower. most likely because of ECC. i have no problems re-flashing. i am more concerned about the odds of a permanent brick.

I found this link on a long thread about hacking Titans to K20X.. will check it out!! http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/630/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> 50/50 for a permanent brick? i have a spare card of course to recover it. wouldnt all nvidia cards have a standard loader system? why should it brick permanently with a 50/50 rate? just trying to get my head around it.
> ah yes thanks.. youre right the k20x is the closest to a titan. interesting that the memory is slower. most likely because of ECC. i have no problems re-flashing. i am more concerned about the odds of a permanent brick.
> 
> I found this link on a long thread about hacking Titans to K20X.. will check it out!! http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/hacking-nvidia-cards-into-their-professional-counterparts/630/


Nvflash will work to push the bios to the card - it would try to flash the plx chips in my mobo if i let it. The memory control in a tesla is different for DP. But i see you know this.

What are you looking to accomplish? Activate DP compute?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Jpmboy you know your R290X shortcut on your sig goes to this titan club


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Jpmboy you know your R290X shortcut on your sig goes to this titan club


Just to tease AMD fanboiz!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Jpmboy you know your R290X shortcut on your sig goes to this titan club


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just to tease AMD fanboiz!


think I should change it?

[i have been having fun with this 290x









firstplace.png 630k .png file


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> think I should change it?
> 
> [i have been having fun with this 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstplace.png 630k .png file


Now that im in on the joke NOPE!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> think I should change it?
> 
> [i have been having fun with this 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstplace.png 630k .png file


Leave it like this!


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What are you looking to accomplish? Activate DP compute?


No, DP compute on Titan is as fast as any Tesla. What I want is to activate TCC driver mode. With a Titan, there is a huge delay when you execute a kernel. This is because it runs through Windows WDDM driver. But when you activate TCC mode on the card, it bypasses the WDDM driver and you get much faster kernel executions. But you can only enable TCC mode on Teslas. This is my problem. Well I have 99 problems and WDDM mode is one of them ;D


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> No, DP compute on Titan is as fast as any Tesla. What I want is to activate TCC driver mode. With a Titan, there is a huge delay when you execute a kernel. This is because it runs through Windows WDDM driver. But when you activate TCC mode on the card, it bypasses the WDDM driver and you get much faster kernel executions. But you can only enable TCC mode on Teslas. This is my problem. Well I have 99 problems and WDDM mode is one of them ;D


DP Compute on the Titan is not anywhere near as fast as a full blown Tesla. Titan is still a cut down Tesla in the compute arena, they just enabled more of the capability to make it more attractive for budget compute oriented buyers.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> DP Compute on the Titan is not anywhere near as fast as a full blown Tesla. Titan is still a cut down Tesla in the compute arena, they just enabled more of the capability to make it more attractive for budget compute oriented buyers.


no this is not correct. Titan has 1/3 ratio of DP to SP units. Tesla has 1/3 ratio of DP to SP units. 780 has 1/3 ratio of DP to SP units but they reduce the MHz of the DP units to 1/8 the normal speed, giving a ratio of 1/24 DP to SP speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

where's that guy with picture of the 7 titans on his mobo??


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where's that guy with picture of the 7 titans on his mobo??


What mobo and HTF did he put 7 on there O>O


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> What mobo and HTF did he put 7 on there O>O


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> What mobo and HTF did he put 7 on there O>O


they sit above the motherboard on pcie adapters. its not very pretty but it works (well in my case i am having some problems with it)

you can actually run 56 Titans on one motherboard using 7 x 8 card expansion chassis'. To do this would require 80 amps of power (240V). and about $60K if you buy second hand titans :/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327


would have to cut the brackets to fit 7 titans in that.


----------



## alancsalt

Not the ASUS P9X79-E WS?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not the ASUS P9X79-E WS?


8 single slot cards ftw! Who needs that top DVI port!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> they sit above the motherboard on pcie adapters. its not very pretty but it works (well in my case i am having some problems with it)
> 
> you can actually run 56 Titans on one motherboard using 7 x 8 card expansion chassis'. To do this would require 80 amps of power (240V). and about $60K if you buy second hand titans :/


Yea i was going to say they dont actually fit . on the board by themselves. I have one of those boards as a sale rig. the slots are too close together. it should have been XLATX to make the pci slots further apart


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> they sit above the motherboard on pcie adapters. its not very pretty but it works (well in my case i am having some problems with it)
> 
> you can actually run 56 Titans on one motherboard using 7 x 8 card expansion chassis'. To do this would require 80 amps of power (240V). and about $60K if you buy second hand titans :/


Are titans really the best option for what you do with them? What do you do with them?


----------



## Creator

Fixed my Titans in my loop. Turns out there was huge air bubble stuck in one of the blocks causing the temps to just keep rising and rising (all the way to 100C). I had to flip the case upside down and shake it back and forth to get the bubbles out of those blocks. I guess a single pump with a 360 + 240 rad, 2x GPU blocks and 1x CPU block is pushing it.









I'm just happy I didn't have to tear down the loop. I'm now seeing load temperatures around 45C for both of them.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are titans really the best option for what you do with them? What do you do with them?


They are 7-10 times the bang for buck over the professional alternative. its a real game changer for people in my business.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What is your business again?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Bitcoin mining ???


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Bitcoin mining ???


With nvidia?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> With nvidia?


You didnt see the new Cuda miner ??? its quiet good


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> You didnt see the new Cuda miner ??? its quiet good


That's for litecoin right? Haven't looked into it. Energy costs way to damn much to make any money mining down here, even on a decent team.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's for litecoin right? Haven't looked into it. Energy costs way to damn much to make any money mining down here, even on a decent team.


It can be for any net currency depending on the team and port used


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/f/18042/distributed-computing


----------



## CallsignVega

Look's like there may be a Titan "Ultra" coming out after all..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's like there may be a Titan "Ultra" coming out after all..


That be sweet!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not the ASUS P9X79-E WS?


yeah - I think that's the mobo he said he had..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're kidding - right? Anyone else try 7 titans on their board...? ( i haven't, and I have the same mobo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have too many... you should sell a couple


----------



## alancsalt

I searched so long for that post and.....fail...


----------



## Redshift 91

Hey guys, I'm getting ready to try skyn3ts custom bios, is 1.3 volts decent for 24/7 set and forget? They are watercooled, and even at 1170, 7000 at 1.12v I see ~45c on the cores. Let me know what you think, I'm just starting with custom bios and I'd hate to kill the card


----------



## Gabrielzm

I think a lot of people here are using setting close to 1.3 for 24/7. I am a chicken and would not use that for a 24/7 settings. I would notch down a little. Most cards didn't blow with 1.3v so you seems on safe ground but don't blame me if for some bad luck happens to you.

On a side note folks OCz has just filed for bankruptcy...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7549/ocz-files-for-bancrupty-toshiba-offers-to-buy-the-assets


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Anyone noticed thier fps drop quite alot until you reboot. I thought it was just AC4 but Borderlands 2 is doing it as well. Just changed from 331.82 to .93


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Anyone noticed thier fps drop quite alot until you reboot. I thought it was just AC4 but Borderlands 2 is doing it as well. Just changed from 331.82 to .93


I don't notice any difference in bf4.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's like there may be a Titan "Ultra" coming out after all..


Would be nice .... below are some supposed specs:

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_black_edition.html

Quote:


> A few days before the official Launch the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti, there was talk about a supposed Black Edition of the new high-end graphics card. Instead of the 6 and 8-pin connectors, it is said to be equipped with two 8-pin ones, and theoretically consume up to 375 watts. In addition, it was said to have no TDP limit and significantly higher clock rates - provided the cooling would cope with it. It would also feature up to twelve gigabytes of video memory. Recently, more pictures have shown up.


Quote:


> However, they no longer show a GeForce GTX 780 Ti, but rather a GeForce GTX Titan. It is conceivable could the California graphics forge will revive their previous flagship, renaming it GeForce GTX Titan Ultra or simply release it as GeForce GTX Titan Black Edition. And it could then also feature the full configuration of the GK110 architecture, with higher clock speeds than the GeForce GTX 780 Ti. The table below is based on past rumors and shows the possible specifications.
> 
> Whether it actually is an engineering sample, or whether the rumors are once again just hot air remains to be seen. NVIDIA does and did not comment on any rumors.


----------



## CallsignVega

Who's taking bets.... Titan or 780Ti base for the new "ultra enthusiast" card?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> no this is not correct. Titan has 1/3 ratio of DP to SP units. Tesla has 1/3 ratio of DP to SP units. 780 has 1/3 ratio of DP to SP units but they reduce the MHz of the DP units to 1/8 the normal speed, giving a ratio of 1/24 DP to SP speed.


It doesn't matter if the hardware is the same. The drivers are tweaked in the K20X's favor. Why else do you think it would cost so much more?

Some Tesla-exclusive features include:
•NVIDIA GPUDirect RDMA for InfiniBand performance
•Hyper-Q for MPI
•ECC protection for all internal and external registers and memories
•Supported tools for GPU and cluster management, such as Bright Computing, Ganglia.

ECC is a HUGE feature to have, as well as scalability. If you're off by ONE bit when you're doing compute, you've trashed your results. ECC isn't as important in a gaming scenario, as being off by a pixel is not catastrophic.

As far as scalability goes, that's where the Tesla shines as well. If you plan on doing more than a few compute benchmarks or small compute runs with your Titan, the Tesla is where it's at.

Not to mention the dedicated driver team for the K20/K20x.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Who's taking bets.... Titan or 780Ti base for the new "ultra enthusiast" card?


TITAN ULTRA (DUN DUN DUNNNNN)

It's going to be hard for me to hold off until maxwell refresher comes around, but seeing how nvidia has done it this generation, it will definitely be worth the wait. Seems the purposely "gimped" titan to some extent to allow for more shiny later on... That being said, my 3570k just can't keep up with these new games in surround, even @ 5.0 (1.45v) it's CHUGGING to keep up with AC4, 2x titan will only run ~80 usage because of it, and this is with FXAA on only. Any other setting is hopeless. I need to get off of my lazy ass & finish my new tower me thinks.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> It doesn't matter if the hardware is the same. The drivers are tweaked in the K20X's favor. Why else do you think it would cost so much more?
> 
> Some Tesla-exclusive features include:
> •NVIDIA GPUDirect RDMA for InfiniBand performance
> •Hyper-Q for MPI
> •ECC protection for all internal and external registers and memories
> •Supported tools for GPU and cluster management, such as Bright Computing, Ganglia.
> 
> ECC is a HUGE feature to have, as well as scalability. If you're off by ONE bit when you're doing compute, you've trashed your results. ECC isn't as important in a gaming scenario, as being off by a pixel is not catastrophic.
> 
> As far as scalability goes, that's where the Tesla shines as well. If you plan on doing more than a few compute benchmarks or small compute runs with your Titan, the Tesla is where it's at.
> 
> Not to mention the dedicated driver team for the K20/K20x.


The point I disputed was where you say "DP Compute on the Titan is not anywhere near as fast as a full blown Tesla. " And this is incorrect. A titan is slightly faster at DP than the fastest Tesla. Now all your other points are valid and as a programmer you need to weigh up your needs for such features against the costs. Large scale Titan is possible and perhaps feasible if you have time to invest in a supporting infrastructure.


----------



## OccamRazor

*THIS VOLT MOD DOES NOT WORK WITH THE 780TI*

Finished my VOLT MOD GUIDE AND LLC DISABLE! Will be in my SIG and in the first page of 780/780Ti Owners Club and in T.O.C. if Alatar seems fit to be, for everyone that needs it!







*780Ti owner´s use at your own risk as its not working at this time, only up to 1.24V for some rare users*!

VOLT MOD

Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:



click "open command window here"
Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:

"msiafterburner /*sg0* /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
"msiafterburner /*sg1* /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"



if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v

Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :



Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
these lines:

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

OR

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h



now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!
LLC HACK

Download the LLC hack:*SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX*,press windows key + R,



Type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER

Unzip it to the start up folder you just opened!

Double click LLC-0.EXE! from now on everytime you start your computer this exe will execute and disable the LLC for your cards!

Cheers all

Ed


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Anyone noticed thier fps drop quite alot until you reboot. I thought it was just AC4 but Borderlands 2 is doing it as well. Just changed from 331.82 to .93


Ya I have been benching BF4 with both of my X79 mobos and have been noticing a ton of FPS & GPU use drops here these last few days with BF4. I thought it was after Dice had updated the game, but it could be driver related also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Who's taking bets.... Titan or 780Ti base for the new "ultra enthusiast" card?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


With the Titan name = they can charge more $$$ for the card so my guess leans more heavily in that direction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Finished my VOLT MOD GUIDE AND LLC DISABLE! Will be in my SIG and in the first page of 780/780Ti Owners Clubo and in T.O.C. if Alatar seems fit to be, for everyone that needs it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLT MOD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:
> 
> 
> 
> click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> 
> 
> if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> 
> 
> now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!
> 
> LLC HACK
> 
> Download the LLC hack:http://www.overclock.net/attachments/16894,press windows key + R,
> 
> 
> 
> Type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER
> 
> Unzip it to the start up folder you just opened!
> 
> Double click LLC-0.EXE! from now on everytime you start your computer this exe will execute and disable the LLC for your cards!
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


You tha man OccamRazor!







+ Rep


----------



## skupples

sooo... 900D is a small case, who knew.


----------



## Arm3nian

What exactly is the titan ultra, 780ti with 6gb vram?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

At the moment it is just a rumor but yes, I'd guess it would be the 6GB 780Ti. The wrinkle here is that Nvidia still has Titan at its premium pricing and without that extra frame buffer there would be literally no reason for the premium. I suspect that rather than releasing a 6GB 780Ti, that they may just update Titan with the unlocked GK110 as a way of keeping it relevant at its price...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What exactly is the titan ultra, 780ti with 6gb vram?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> At the moment it is just a rumor but yes, I'd guess it would be the 6GB 780Ti. The wrinkle here is that Nvidia still has Titan at its premium pricing and without that extra frame buffer there would be literally no reason for the premium. I suspect that rather than releasing a 6GB 780Ti, that they may just update Titan with the unlocked GK110 as a way of keeping it relevant at its price...


I see this being the possible end of life for the Titan. Since 780 & 780Ti are now both coming with the B1 revision, it only makes sense to push out a B1 15 smx 6gb beast. "780Ti Black edition" is just weak sounding. TITAN BLACK sounds much more epic. So, I really think we may be seeing the death of Vanilla titan if this comes to fruition.

In other news, it's damn ear 50f down here in Miami tonight. If my window wasn't sealed shut with Silicone I would crack it open & do some cold air benching.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Finished my VOLT MOD GUIDE AND LLC DISABLE! Will be in my SIG and in the first page of 780/780Ti Owners Clubo and in T.O.C. if Alatar seems fit to be, for everyone that needs it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLT MOD
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:
> 
> 
> 
> click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> 
> 
> if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> 
> 
> now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!
> 
> LLC HACK
> 
> Download the LLC hack:*SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX*,press windows key + R,
> 
> 
> 
> Type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER
> 
> Unzip it to the start up folder you just opened!
> 
> Double click LLC-0.EXE! from now on everytime you start your computer this exe will execute and disable the LLC for your cards!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Hi Occam and Skynet,

Thank you again for your time and help! I will be updating to the rev. 2 bios when I return from overseas as well as using the cold LLC boot fix. I assume everything works under windows 8.1???

No one has replied to my previous post regarding one card running at 1.224v and the other only at 1.175v when running AB and over clocking, obviously the lower volt card is not able to run the overclock due lack of Volts and LLC (only +200 core and mem),

My theory, other than possibly damaging the card when changing blocks, is that because I changed the pcie slot the card was running in, the mod is no longing "looking" at the correct card anymore??? Your thoughts?

I really hope my theory is right

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Closing my OCN Account. take care all


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Closing my OCN Account. take care all


Have a good one!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Closing my OCN Account. take care all


Oh? I wish you well. For whatever reason it be. Take care.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Closing my OCN Account. take care all


y 4 close acc 4 m8?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> y 4 close acc 4 m8?


Even the titan's DP couldn't decode what you just said lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Even the titan's DP couldn't decode what you just said lol


101101010010100101101011


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 101101010010100101101011


oh no, he's just stated the sequence for thermonuclear war!


----------



## szeged




----------



## Swolern

Man Titan Black Edition rumors really revving up. And those specs, oh my. http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_black_edition.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man Titan Black Edition rumors really revving up. And those specs oh my. http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_black_edition.html


minus the extra cores, that's pretty much what I run my titans @ 24/7... Slightly higher base clocks though. I tend to run 1202/7ghz @ 1.23... From what I can tell in club Ti, similar clocks can be achieved @ much lower volts.

The 375 W TDP seems a bit high, & nvidia launching a card that unrestricted is unlikely. Besides that everything else seems spot on. I 100% do not believe an enthusiast card would launch with 12gb of vram though. It's going to be B1 revision, 15SMX, 6gb titan. & it's going to be glorious.

I for one will welcome new blood with open arms here in TOC.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, my Titans are absolutely fine for me, there will be no "upgrading". Clock for clock I don't think there'd be more than 5% improvement over what I have now. My next upgrade will probably be Maxwell (my very next purchase is going to be a 1300 G2 and custom cables as soon as I can scrounge up the money)...


----------



## szeged

i dont think people should freak out over a titan *ultra* if they already own a titan lol. unless youre into serious benching. and if you are, youll be grabbing a 780ti classy anyways


----------



## skupples

Does MORE vram usage with less AA sound fishy to anyone?

I really need to get this build done. All i'm waiting on is a replacement Dynatron for my backplate mod, & some fan wires.

@Majin SSJ Eric No doubt. Seems Nvidia is grasping @ straws & killing time between now & 20NM.

My next upgrade needs to be monitors. No point in buying the next progression in flagship GPU while on 1080p 60hz TN panels. Either way, i'm going to try resisting the upgrade bug until the maxwell refresher flagship, though that could be well into 2015 @ this rate. My wallet will thank me. 3x titans @ 1202/7ghz & a 3930k should be plenty fine for ultra gaming for another 1-2 years.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont think people should freak out over a titan *ultra* if they already own a titan lol. unless youre into serious benching. and if you are, youll be grabbing a 780ti classy anyways


It will cost more than the 780ti most likely, so only difference will be ram and DP, no performance right? I'm sick and tired of waiting lol, need to finally order parts on Monday.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> It will cost more than the 780ti most likely, so only difference will be ram and DP, no performance right? I'm sick and tired of waiting lol, need to finally order parts on Monday.


id go for 780ti reference cards or 780ti classy then, unless you use more than 3gb of vram on a daily basis, which i dont anymore







so the 780ti classy will be perfect for me lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7571721*

If I go for more voltage on 3dmark11 performance, I get bsod 116 or 19. Any ideas? Extreme, I can go higher.

I'm on a shorty EK block and back plate. Pretty damn good score for the voltage applied I must say.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> It will cost more than the 780ti most likely, so only difference will be ram and DP, no performance right? I'm sick and tired of waiting lol, need to finally order parts on Monday.


The titan ultra will be @least 849.99$ Hell, it may even take the 1,000$ price point if they end of life titan. The performance will be the same, with higher chance of memory overclock failure, though it will likely come @ 7ghz stock.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7571721*
> 
> If I go for more voltage on 3dmark11 performance, I get bsod 116 or 19. Any ideas? Extreme, I can go higher.
> 
> I'm on a shorty EK block and back plate. Pretty damn good score for the voltage applied I must say.


i want your physics score







unfortunately quad core can only carry me so far in 3dm benches lol.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> id go for 780ti reference cards or 780ti classy then, unless you use more than 3gb of vram on a daily basis, which i dont anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the 780ti classy will be perfect for me lol.


Will the classy allow for a higher 24/7 clock? I'm looking for more of a stable clock for games rather than benches, although both would be nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The titan ultra will be @least 849.99$ Hell, it may even take the 1,000$ price point if they end of life titan. The performance will be the same, with higher chance of memory overclock failure, though it will likely come @ 7ghz stock.


3gb should be enough for 2560x1440, I don't plan to upgrade until 4k becomes a bit more mainstream. I guess the ti should be good for me then.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Will the classy allow for a higher 24/7 clock? I'm looking for more of a stable clock for games rather than benches, although both would be nice.
> 3gb should be enough for 2560x1440, I don't plan to upgrade until 4k becomes a bit more mainstream. I guess the ti should be good for me then.


the ACX cooler will allow for higher volts 24/7 the classified can also go higher in voltage than a normal 780ti, so you can technically run it higher 24/7 though if you are air cooling i wouldnt go past 1.25 to 1.27 or so 24/7 use anyways.

are you water cooling? if so, 780ti classy would be great, though the 780ti reference cards are also really really good for 24/7 use.

im mostly grabbing a classy to pump 1.5v into it for benching since i barely game anymore.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Will the classy allow for a higher 24/7 clock? I'm looking for more of a stable clock for games rather than benches, although both would be nice.
> 3gb should be enough for 2560x1440, I don't plan to upgrade until 4k becomes a bit more mainstream. I guess the ti should be good for me then.


Ti should be plenty fine. If you are going for the Classified, BUY THE WATER BLOCK NOW BEFORE IT GOES MIA FOR MONTHS ON END.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the ACX cooler will allow for higher volts 24/7 the classified can also go higher in voltage than a normal 780ti, so you can technically run it higher 24/7 though if you are air cooling i wouldnt go past 1.25 to 1.27 or so 24/7 use anyways.
> 
> are you water cooling? if so, 780ti classy would be great, though the 780ti reference cards are also really really good for 24/7 use.
> 
> im mostly grabbing a classy to pump 1.5v into it for benching since i barely game anymore.


I know the classy will allow for more volts, but when voltage control comes they should be the same right? I am going water, I was just wondering since the classy has a custom pcb maybe it will allow for higher volts and clocks for 24/7 w/o running into degrading or death than the reference ti's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ti should be plenty fine. If you are going for the Classified, BUY THE WATER BLOCK NOW BEFORE IT GOES MIA FOR MONTHS ON END.


I was hoping EK would release another version that says ti on the block, doesn't seem like they will be though. I think I'm going to wait for Monday to see if anything goes on sale, hopefully they won't be sold out, although I might just pick one up if the stock gets low.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I know the classy will allow for more volts, but when voltage control comes they should be the same right? I am going water, I was just wondering since the classy has a custom pcb maybe it will allow for higher volts and clocks for 24/7 w/o running into degrading or death than the reference ti's.
> I was hoping EK would release another version that says ti on the block, doesn't seem like they will be though. I think I'm going to wait for Monday to see if anything goes on sale, hopefully they won't be sold out, although I might just pick one up if the stock gets low.


once volt control comes on the reference 780ti they should be just as good as classifieds, especially if you dont have an evbot.

I ran my titans at 1.3v almost 24/7 and had 0 problems with degrading, the 780ti beefed up vrms will be even better for it


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> once volt control comes on the reference 780ti they should be just as good as classifieds, especially if you dont have an evbot.
> 
> I ran my titans at 1.3v almost 24/7 and had 0 problems with degrading, the 780ti beefed up vrms will be even better for it


Will getting a classified benefit when running water? The specialized power delivery would obviously make a difference with sub ambient but idk if water can take advantage of it. If it will allow for a higher 24/7 clock then it would be worth it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Will getting a classified benefit when running water? The specialized power delivery would obviously make a difference with sub ambient but idk if water can take advantage of it. If it will allow for a higher 24/7 clock then it would be worth it.


i honestly think the regular 780ti power delivery is more than enough for 1.3v to 1.35v 24/7 when properly cooled


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Will getting a classified benefit when running water? The specialized power delivery would obviously make a difference with sub ambient but idk if water can take advantage of it. If it will allow for a higher 24/7 clock then it would be worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i honestly think the regular 780ti power delivery is more than enough for 1.3v to 1.35v 24/7 when properly cooled


hopefully they are able to crack it. Seems nvidia put some work in on locking us out this time around. They be pissed that they cracked the buck controller so easily.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i honestly think the regular 780ti power delivery is more than enough for 1.3v to 1.35v 24/7 when properly cooled


I was under the impression that the classy would allow for a higher 24/7 clock without degration, but I guess that is just the gpu core itself.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I was under the impression that the classy would allow for a higher 24/7 clock without degration, but I guess that is just the gpu core itself.


It has a much better power section, so it should allow for lower vrm temps when overclocking, which lowers the probability of making popcorn. Hopefully Zawarudo is able to crack the new PCB once Afterburner gets an update with the proper information, which may or may not come with the next update.


----------



## Redshift 91

3GB isn't enough for my modded skyrim 1440p, I was using 4GB vram (said GPU-z) and getting about 45 FPS with 1 titan, now that I have some more juice and much higher overclocks, I can load up the vram with more texture mods. A 780ti would weep tears of inadequacy while getting 1fps. That's actually why I bought a titan last March, my poor 670 power edition was getting the snot kicked out of it.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> 3GB isn't enough for my modded skyrim 1440p, I was using 4GB vram (said GPU-z) and getting about 45 FPS with 1 titan, now that I have some more juice and much higher overclocks, I can load up the vram with more texture mods. A 780ti would weep tears of inadequacy while getting 1fps. That's actually why I bought a titan last March, my poor 670 power edition was getting the snot kicked out of it.


I modded skyrim with all the mods I could find when I had my 690 and the 2gb was enough except when using max AA.

Most of the visual mods in skyrim are poorly optimized and take up way more vram than they should. If you are a huge skyrim player then getting more than 3gb could be a good choice, but 3rd party mods isn't a valid test of vram requirements in other games.


----------



## Redshift 91

I totally agree with you, however it was a big chunk of the reason I bought the Titan. I have modded it to hell and back. That is one use for the huge frame buffer that we get told is superfluous. Most people would be better served by 3GB cards, at least in the short run. Hell, until Skyrim my 2GB 670 was good enough for 1440p.

On another note, has anyone used one of those 120hz 1440p monitors? I'm considering getting one for $500. Any advice would be welcome. The smoothness would be nice for pretty much all games to run above 60FPS.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I totally agree with you, however it was a big chunk of the reason I bought the Titan. I have modded it to hell and back. That is one use for the huge frame buffer that we get told is superfluous. Most people would be better served by 3GB cards, at least in the short run. Hell, until Skyrim my 2GB 670 was good enough for 1440p.
> 
> On another note, has anyone used one of those 120hz 1440p monitors? I'm considering getting one for $500. Any advice would be welcome. The smoothness would be nice for pretty much all games to run above 60FPS.


Who makes it?


----------



## Difunto

i got one of this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CI2EJAU/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and i have it running at 96hz really easy i can run it at 120 but i dont wanna push it
i can't go back to 60hz its soooo slow... i still got my 3d 120hz 1080p but i can't go back to 1080p also lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> i got one of this
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CI2EJAU/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> and i have it running at 96hz really easy i can run it at 120 but i dont wanna push it


meh, I thought he meant one that actually comes from the factory @ 120hz.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> meh, I thought he meant one that actually comes from the factory @ 120hz.


but its just so easy to just type 96hz in the control panel and that's it!
and the colors are nice. we will probably start seeing some factory ones with 120hz since 4k is here it shouldn't be hard now.
and when ur not playing games you can just go back to 60hz and save you the headache of thinking that its going to explode! lol


----------



## Redshift 91

Skupples, it's Overlord computers, they basically have the korean panels, but they use much stronger pcbs that can be overclocked to 120hz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7571721*
> If I go for more voltage on 3dmark11 performance, I get bsod 116 or 19. Any ideas? Extreme, I can go higher.
> I'm on a shorty EK block and back plate. Pretty damn good score for the voltage applied I must say.


Same here. 3Dmk11 is the only time I've seen a 19... and looking at my dump file only gets me as far as a vram error then nv driver fails. Maybe related to memory timings in the bios we're using? I have an r290x plugged in so I can't replicate it right now.

One thing I do notice, is that 3dmk11 is capable of locking up this pc to a point where i have to reset the mobo! A very tough benchmark...


----------



## Jpmboy

So I've been whip-sawing between getting an R4EBE, or another video card (titan or r290x). Do you guys think the r3ebe will be a significant step up from a "standard" R4E (or this x79-E WS, which seems to run pretty close barring sub-zero stuff)?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So I've been whip-sawing between getting an R4EBE, or another video card (titan or r290x). Do you guys think the r3ebe will be a significant step up from a "standard" R4E (or this x79-E WS, which seems to run pretty close barring sub-zero stuff)?


I think you will have serious issues finding a Black Edition rive. No, it likely isn't a logical upgrade from vanilla riva.

The yields are quite low, & asus is slowly pushing them out to not over populate the market like they did with Maximus V series boards. NewEgg has 300+ people waiting for back logged product, NCiX also seems to have a long waiting list, & They only get 1/10 the supply newegg does.












thinking i'll set it up tomorrow for some basic testing to make sure it, my 3930k, & ram get along well enough. Just need to find a cooler in the closet of doom.


----------



## ski-bum

Your putting Sandy Bridge-E on that board?

Talk about a waste.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Your putting Sandy Bridge-E on that board?
> 
> Talk about a waste.


Yes, yes I am. As this board helping ivy-e is pure snake oil. I'll upgrade to 4930k once a few revisions have gone by. As for now, i'm sticking with this latest revision 3930k.

A waste? Not really, sorry you feel that way. I waited in line patiently for this board i'll do what ever the hell I please with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, yes I am. As this board helping ivy-e is pure snake oil. I'll upgrade to 4930k once a few revisions have gone by. As for now, i'm sticking with this latest revision 3930k.
> 
> A waste? Not really, sorry you feel that way. I waited in line patiently for this board i'll do what ever the hell I please with it.


I thought you had yours. I know you were chasing it down for a while. Will be a blast to get that running and begin tweaking.

It is very (VERY) debatable that a 4930 is actually an upgrade at all over 3930. Only the IMC, and only if you run above 2400. a percent or two - maybe.

The numbers talk: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought you had yours. I know you were chasing it down for a while. Will be a blast to get that running and begin tweaking.
> 
> It is very (VERY) debatable that a 4930 is actually an upgrade at all over 3930. Only the IMC, and only if you run above 2400. a percent or two - maybe.
> 
> The number talk: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


I ended up purchasing a brand new 3930k for 400$ on Ebay, over getting a 4930k. I got my board on Tuesday. Will be able really get down & dirty with the rebuild starting next week once the rest of the stuff comes in. Waiting on a different dynatron model, & a bundle of fan wiring.



dual PSU is going to be a tight squeeze! Oh, i'm also waiting some custom acrylic to come in from Lebestia, but those are just last minute aesthetic pieces.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Your putting Sandy Bridge-E on that board?
> 
> Talk about a waste.


IMO a waste is going from a 3930K to a 4930K! Or do you think IvyB is vastly superior to SandyB?
I think Skupp is right, he got that 3930K very cheap and a waste would be NOT to put it in in the R4EBE!


----------



## OccamRazor

OK guys, finished my OC guide, will be added to my SIG and it is already posted in Skyn3t´s 780/780Ti threads stiched to the first page along with my other guides!
Hope you find it useful!









This OC guide is for all GK110! The volt mod and LLC hack were developed for the reference PCB that came with the Titans and 780's! The 780Ti is non-reference as the VRM modules have distinct PMW differences, so the volt mod and LLC hack do not work as intended, some had success up to 1,250V and some had crashes and unstable behavior above 1,212V, its really up to you to decide to whether try it or not!

*DISCLAIMER*: This is my view and my approach of the complicated and wonderful art of OverClocking, if you find any way to improve my guide i will be open to change it and give you credit for it! I take no responsibility for the usage of this information or hardware damage! Use this at *YOUR OWN RISK!*

First of all dont forget you´re on OCN! You should have OC in your blood!
*I WILL BE USING (AB) AfterBurner AS ITS THE ONLY SOFTWARE THAT ALLOWS SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROL AND MONITORING*
Download and install the latest AB here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html
Now, youll have to setup AB properly: Go to settings » general and tick the "*enable hardware control and monitoring*", "*unlock voltage control*" and "*unlock voltage monitoring*" and click "OK" at the bottom fo the window!


Now download my:*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
and follow the guide to the letter including the LLC HACK as described in my guide also with a link to download!
Now a word of warning: ON AIR DO NOT GO ABOVE 1,24V WITH LLC DISABLED:
"Please do *NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! *HEAT KILLS*!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
Another forgotten thing is the voltage controller NCP4206 itself! its rated for a maximum operating temperature of 85C and again no way to measure the temperature!

Please guys *PLAY SAFE!*

*ON AIR MAX VOLTAGE: 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)*
Keep the fan high and dont let temps go over 70/75C and even this is with a pinch of salt!







"



Now that you have your friendly warning, lets go on and OC your "Beast" GK110!








You have in AB five(5) sliders: *Core Voltage (mV), Power Limit (%)(click to prioritize power limit or temperature limit), Core Clock (Mhz) , Memory Clock (Mhz) and Fan Speed (%)*
As you all know OC involves clocks and voltages and one important thing: Silicone lottery! Your card will go up in clocks up to a point where voltage cannot give you more speed unless you move to other cooling setup! As i always say: " There is no crap card, there is different cards requiring different voltages to reach different clocks depending on the chips capabilities" My 2 Watercooled Titans ASIC 69%,@1,[email protected] reach @1,[email protected]!

First things first: Flash your card with the appropriate bios supplied by your in-the-house-modder my Brother Skyn3t!
It will unlock your voltage up to 1,212v, disable boost and increase your power target up to 200% to enable your card along with voltage to up those clocks to where you want them!

*Titan Owners Club ( AKA T.O.C. Dinosaurs Club, thank Skupples for that Dino accronim*







) : http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/0_100#post_19353582

*780 Owners Club*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100#post_20027616

Now download EZ3flash: *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*
and my guide on how to use it:*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*

Now, you have your bios flashed, unlocked voltage, no boost and have a juicy power target of 200% to play with!

*ON AIR* - Set your voltage in AB to 1,212v (Remember that with LLC disabled you have an increase of 0.025v ending with 1,24v), prioritize temperature on the *Power Limit tab* , increase your fan to minimum 70% and increase it as you see temps go up, dont let it go above 80C! *PT SLIDER TO 100 only increase it if you are having throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT* (More on this later







)
Start by increasing +100mhz in the *Core Clock* tab, leave the memory at +0 for now, go play your favorite game or bench (I advise to use FarCry3 for clock testing along with Metro LL and 3Dmark11 you can use also Tombraider benchmark as many people have said its very stressing (not me!







) )
If you find your new increased clocks are stable through your tests, go ahead and increase another +50mhz to the *Core Clock* and so on until you crash, freeze or start to have artifacts, then back down 10mhz and test again! *REMEMBER IT IS STABLE FOR YOU WHEN IT DOESNT CRASH IN YOUR GAME/BENCH*, you´ll find that the word stable is dynamic and not static as it will vary from game to game and bench to bench, unless you´re benching and of course you´ll need high memory clocks, but as there is no way to increase memory voltage and depends on memory and your chip´s memory controller your millage will vary!
Before you start to whine about _"Hey what about the 13mhz increments, youre not doing in in the guide!"_
The values i suggest are figurative and you can try the accurate values you want of course, more on the 13mhz here with my Brother´s explanation: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/13800_100#post_21206343

You can create profiles for your favorite games and benches in AB:



Now that you found your sweet spot between core clock and voltage, start increasing your memory OC with +50mhz at a time (I advise to test with Crysis 3, Metro LL) when it starts to give you artifacts back down 50mhz and you got your MAX core with your MAX memory OC,
Now i MUST emphasise that if you're on a single monitor you wont see much improvement in FPS and it might impair your core clock speeds as it will crash your card and you might blame your core when its the memory crashing your card! IF you have a 4K monitor or multi monitor then yes you will see an improvement in smoothness rather increase in FPS, so, OC your core first and after your memory!

What?!?!? Its not enough?!?!? You want more? Ok!








But you have to get wet...

*ON WATER*- Now that you have your brand new EK waterblock (I dont have to tell you its the best to cool your card´s VRM´s right?







) installed and ready to rumble,
Crank that voltage to 1,300v, (remember its +0.025v landing you on the 1,330v area) set your core clock to 1200mhz, leave your memory at +0 and test it (Again FAR CRY 3 and METRO LL or 3DMARK11) increase core clocks until you start having crashes! *AGAIN REMEMBER IT IS STABLE FOR YOU WHEN IT DOESNT CRASH IN YOUR GAME/BENCH*
NOW lets talk a little about PT as it will become a challenge to understand it as it varies from card to card due each chip´s design;
You might have shutdowns because you set your PT too high! when you set your PT to the MAX and give enough voltage and clocks to the card you will have spikes in the current (Amperage) and your PSU if its not Single Rail it will EXCEED the 25/30A most Multi rail PSU´s have on the 12v PCIe and trip your PSU OCP (Over Current Protection)
IMO you only should increase your PT if you are seeing throttling clocks and hitting 100% PT!
Now go for the memory OC, same applies as above IMO you should not care much about memory unless you bench or have 4K or multi monitors!

Wait.. What? still not enough?!?!!?!? Woah! You´re tough as nails and have steel balls! alright then:









*OVER THE BOARD*:








Get the Zawarudos tool: *ZAWARUDOV3 AfterBurner15/16*

*REMEMBER NOT TO HAVE THE VOLTAGE IN AB SET TO "AUTO" AS IT WILL RESULT IN A BSOD!*

Enter your voltage as a 4 digit number


Remember that actual voltages are always 0.025v higher due to the LLC mod being enabled:

1400 = 1425 which is 1.425v due to LLC

After you've clicked the apply button and you're sure your volts are correct head over to your Afterburner program:



Then all you need to do is move your power target down one then back up one to make the apply button click-able.
Then just click the apply button and monitor the change using Afterburners graphs to verify it's worked.

Now you have your own personal nuclear plant in your own house!

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Nice job Ed
















On a side note about RIVE-black. I really hate vampires...Ebay have one such guy right now with several rive-blacks selling for ~US$1000,00.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nice job Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note about RIVE-black. I really hate vampires...Ebay have one such guy right now with several rive-blacks selling for ~US$1000,00.....


Dat's crazy. I bet they sell though. Some people who live in countries that will alredy pay ~800$ for them would love to just pay another 200$ and actually possibly get one. It seems this may be a pretty limited run board. Heard something along the lines of 10-15 boards for most countries until next year(excluding NAFTA), when a few more may be made.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Dat's crazy. I bet they sell though. Some people who live in countries that will alredy pay ~800$ for them would love to just pay another 200$ and actually possibly get one. It seems this may be a pretty limited run board. Heard something along the lines of 10-15 boards for most countries until next year(excluding NAFTA), when a few more may be made.


Yeah Brother...I am giving up on it. Have a 4960x ready to go in my re-build on the Pantheks Enthoo Primo and was hoping to change the RIVE for the black version...Will just give up on that idea. It will go on my RIVE and will call the day off. The case is finally here (on the way to São Paulo) and should be re-building soon to expand my rad area. Keep us posted on your re-build using the RIVE-BE


----------



## Groove2013

Hi guys.

Ordered a new PSU from Corsair - AX860i (71,6 A single 12 V rail). Hope it would be ok to handle 1 OC'ed GTX Titan.

I plan to use "LLC disable" hack in order to cross the 1.21 V limit (@ stock air cooler) resulting in 1.235 V.

No further voltage increase planed because of stock air cooler.

Hope this will let me climbe some higher than 1202 MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nice job Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note about RIVE-black. I really hate vampires...Ebay have one such guy right now with several rive-blacks selling for ~US$1000,00.....


there's plenty of PT Bardiots out there...

Ed - that's a boatload of work you did putting it all together! The GK110 Overvolting Thesis!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I ended up purchasing a brand new 3930k for 400$ on Ebay, over getting a 4930k. I got my board on Tuesday. Will be able really get down & dirty with the rebuild starting next week once the rest of the stuff comes in. Waiting on a different dynatron model, & a bundle of fan wiring.
> 
> 
> 
> dual PSU is going to be a tight squeeze! Oh, i'm also waiting some custom acrylic to come in from Lebestia, but those are just last minute aesthetic pieces.


I'm very jelly. Looking forward to seeing some assembly pics.

BTW - you water cool that CPU - right? That dynatron fan is not needed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm very jelly. Looking forward to seeing some assembly pics.
> 
> BTW - you water cool that CPU - right? That dynatron fan is not needed.


The Dnyatron is being modded to the CPU backplate(1366 one). Screws will go through it to form the waterblock standoffs.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's plenty of PT Bardiots out there...
> 
> Ed - that's a boatload of work you did putting it all together! The GK110 Overvolting Thesis!


Thanks man!








I felt there were too many doubts and miss conceptions, so, i gathered all in one guide, the bios,the flashing, the air OC, water OC, PT and overvoltage, its still incomplete as i do more research im going to update it constantly! Now to have a look at those 780Ti VRM´s!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Ordered a new PSU from Corsair - AX860i (71,6 A single 12 V rail). Hope it would be ok to handle 1 OC'ed GTX Titan.
> 
> I plan to use "LLC disable" hack in order to cross the 1.21 V limit (@ stock air cooler) resulting in 1.235 V.
> 
> No further voltage increase planed because of stock air cooler.
> 
> Hope this will let me climbe some higher than 1202 MHz.


Yes its enough to avoid shutdowns IMO, have a look here i made a guide and there is very interesting info about PT!: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_100#post_21280682

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The Dnyatron is being modded to the CPU backplate(1366 one). Screws will go through it to form the waterblock standoffs.


You've got to show me a picture of that when finished! Is this to provide active airflow over the RIVE VRM's? Sorry if I'm not understanding what you are saying...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You've got to show me a picture of that when finished! Is this to provide active airflow over the RIVE VRM's? Sorry if I'm not understanding what you are saying...


Looking @ something like this, but with the active cooling model. It becomes the back plate for the CPU waterblock, & mounts onto the 1366 backplate, which is lapped. You use long screw to go through the back of the motherboard to secure it & the waterblock @ the same time.



this is the unit i will be using.










I'll be putting a full guide together once i'm done with it. I ordered what was advertised as the "lga 2011" version of the above model, but there's literally no way to mount it w/o using thermal adhesive, so I had to send for the 1366 variant.

The theory is that the waterblock only cools the dye of the CPU, so this should help to bring temps down further, & possibly allow for a bit more OC room. I thought about using a waterblock, but that was way too complicated for my current skills. Maybe next time.

I may have to cut a hole in the back panel of my 900D, but if I do i'll be sure to dress it up.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Crazy idea there man! Hope it helps but the 3930K is already a really good OCer to begin with!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Crazy idea there man! Hope it helps but the 3930K is already a really good OCer to begin with!












I saw it, & fell in love with the idea. Sadly i'm too lazy to do any before & after comparisons, Mehstaub will be putting plenty of that together though.

BTW, thanks to JPM for recommending FujiPoly thermal pads. This 30x20cm piece (for 30$) will last me a life time! Assuming it doesn't have some sort of shelf life.


----------



## sekikg

I ran memtest yesterday, nothing. the card runs fine under 1.29V.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sekikg*
> 
> I ran memtest yesterday, nothing. the card runs fine under 1.29V.


there is some memtest for GPUs or am I missing something ?


----------



## Jpmboy

there's a GPU memory stressor in OCCT.


----------



## Azazil1190

crazy issue here this is the second post of this issue i post it now again because i did fresh install of win7 64bit ultimate but tha same crazy things. When I post here my first score on valley I take score 143.1 frames with 1201 core and 3641 memory and 1.21 voltage on air.i dont know if in these clocks that score is normal or little high for a titan.Now with same system hardware same windows. 1291 core and 3804 memory and 1.30v on water I cant reach the same score every time that I run valley my score is under 143 score with any overclock on core or memory.Realy strange I cant find the reason-issue and i dont see any throttle .After all these i do a fresh install of windows but nothing change the problem exist. Edit:In two cases I have tha same bios.I think that one of my two cards probably have problem i dont know.Yesterday i run again valley like the first time 1201/3804 and the score is 10fps down 133.1
thanks in advance


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> crazy issue here this is the second post of this issue i post it now again because i did fresh install of win7 64bit ultimate but tha same crazy things. When I post here my first score on valley I take score 143.1 frames with 1201 core and 3641 memory and 1.21 voltage on air.i dont know if in these clocks that score is normal or little high for a titan.Now with same system hardware same windows. 1291 core and 3804 memory and 1.30v on water I cant reach the same score every time that I run valley my score is under 143 score with any overclock on core or memory.Realy strange I cant find the reason-issue and i dont see any throttle .After all these i do a fresh install of windows but nothing change the problem exist. Edit:In two cases I have tha same bios.I think that one of my two cards probably have problem i dont know.Yesterday i run again valley like the first time 1201/3804 and the score is 10fps down 133.1
> thanks in advance


Not a change on the OC of the cpu? If you were running say 4.9 ghz on the cpu and now is on 4.4Ghz that might explain the differences? I am assuming you are using skynet BIOS. Have you check on precision or AB the memory clock, usage gpu clock and usage and power to check what is going on? Third suggestion, since you re-install everything have you force gen3 on the pci slots?

Hope that helps


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not a change on the OC of the cpu? If you were running say 4.9 ghz on the cpu and now is on 4.4Ghz that might explain the differences? I am assuming you are using skynet BIOS. Have you check on precision or AB the memory clock, usage gpu clock and usage and power to check what is going on? Third suggestion, sionce you re-install everything have you force gen3 on the pci slots?
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks for the advices.All the run that i do my cpu run on 5ghz.Yes from the first time i use skyn3t bios.The usage of the cards is between 78-82-90% for 2 cards.i check for throttle with AB monitor ....nothing the clocks are supe stable.i change the sli bridge yesterday because i read somewhere that one guy have similar problem on sli and his sli bridge made that problem.But for me that didnt work.And the gen 3 is enable i see this in gpuz.Strange ok i understand valley is not the best bench test for the cards but 10fps lower is big different.The only change that i do on my hardwear is the monitor when i take that score 143.1 i run on 27''asus 120hz 3d monitor and now i have the dell 27''U2713H 60hz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> crazy issue here this is the second post of this issue i post it now again because i did fresh install of win7 64bit ultimate but tha same crazy things. When I post here my first score on valley I take score 143.1 frames with 1201 core and 3641 memory and 1.21 voltage on air.i dont know if in these clocks that score is normal or little high for a titan.Now with same system hardware same windows. 1291 core and 3804 memory and 1.30v on water I cant reach the same score every time that I run valley my score is under 143 score with any overclock on core or memory.Realy strange I cant find the reason-issue and i dont see any throttle .After all these i do a fresh install of windows but nothing change the problem exist. Edit:In two cases I have tha same bios.I think that one of my two cards probably have problem i dont know.Yesterday i run again valley like the first time 1201/3804 and the score is 10fps down 133.1
> thanks in advance


Unstable OC! When your VRM´s dont get enough current or that current is (lets call it) "intermittent" the DrMOS fall into a lower logical state and the wattage is halved, the graphic monitoring software records the last clocks and voltage and thats what you see on the screen but that is not the real values as they were reset! Titan/780 do not have hardware voltage monitoring modules but 780Ti appears to have a *INA3321ANJP** if im not mistaken (have to dig a little more) but it seems its only for the buck controller!
So, increase your voltage or lower your core or memory clock!
Your PSU (if its theThermaltake Toughpower 1200W) has four 12V rails with up to 36A each but has an unconventional power sharing. 12V1 + 12V4 + 3.3V are together and 12V2 + 12V3 + 5V. This PSU actually consists of two fairly separate units, it could happen you are nearing the amperage max for that 12v line you have hooked up in the cards and somehow the power fluctuates! check it! try to mix rails to fix the issue!








It might *not happen every time* but it will *happen every time* the card does not have enough power to work!









*Its to measure real-time power consumption of the card,
Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Unstable OC! When your VRM´s dont get enough current or that current is (lets call it) "intermittent" the DrMOS fall into a lower logical state and the wattage is halved, the graphic monitoring software records the last clocks and voltage and thats what you see on the screen but that is not the real values as they were reset! Titan/780 do not have hardware voltage monitoring modules but 780Ti appears to have a INA3321ANJP if im not mistaken (have to dig a little more) but it seems its only for the buck controller!
> So, increase your voltage or lower your core or memory clock!
> It might *not happen every time* but it will *happen every time* the card does not have enough power to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


pffff i'm gonna be crazy!Or my psu start to dying and cant give right voltage to the cards like the first time.i'm stilll waiting to pick up the enermax 1500w from England.When i go home after the work i test with same clocks 1201/3641 and more voltage above 1.21v like 1.27


----------



## Azazil1190

My psu is old this is it i know is horrible psu for my system http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1116/thermaltake_toughpower_1200_watt_modular_psu/index.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> pffff i'm gonna be crazy!Or my psu start to dying and cant give right voltage to the cards like the first time.i'm stilll waiting to pick up the enermax 1500w from England.When i go home after the work i test with same clocks 1201/3641 and more voltage above 1.21v like 1.27


No, its not the PSU dying or anything like that, its the *nature of the beast!*








GK110 is a power hog! As soon you go over 1,300v the power draw increases enormously! that's why single rail PSU´s are better suited for these cards!
Youre PSU is fine, if you mix the 12v lines youll be fine!








( edited the post and added a few lines about your PSU!)

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> My psu is old this is it i know is horrible psu for my system http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1116/thermaltake_toughpower_1200_watt_modular_psu/index.html


"Thermaltake has made use of a multiple 12v rail design. In this case, there are four 12v rails that share the load of your system power needs. Two of these 12v rails are rated at 20A load and the other two are rated at a stronger 36A"

Perhaps you have the two 20A lines on one card and the other two 36A on the other, try to have the 36A on both cards!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, its not the PSU dying or anything like that, its the *nature of the beast!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK110 is a power hog! As soon you go over 1,300v the power draw increases enormously! that's why single rail PSU´s are better suited for these cards!
> Youre PSU is fine, if you mix the 12v lines youll be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( edited the post and added a few lines about your PSU!)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


ahaha ok thanks a lot for all.Today its a long night for me and for my titans.I mix the rails and i begin the test again and i hope to solve that issue and the demon of my pc come out to fight him


----------



## Azazil1190

i have also a corsair ax1200i on my second system on 780 ti.Is this better to put for 2 titans until the enermax come?i think its a single rail and it can handle(hope) 2 titans at 1.27-1.28


----------



## Agent-A01

Anyone know why disabling LLC causes hard locks? Even at stock settings once I disable LLC in games pc hard locks and I have to hold shutdown. Tried different nv drivers and bioses.

Any news on rev 3 skynet bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> i have also a corsair ax1200i on my second system on 780 ti.Is this better to put for 2 titans until the enermax come?i think its a single rail and it can handle(hope) 2 titans at 1.27-1.28


Yes its single rail and it will be perfect for the titans!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Anyone know why disabling LLC causes hard locks? Even at stock settings once I disable LLC in games pc hard locks and I have to hold shutdown. Tried different nv drivers and bioses.
> 
> Any news on rev 3 skynet bios?


Fill your SIG with your RIG! its important to help you better! there is a link in my SIG!








What card do you have? and what PSU?
There is no Rev3 bios for the Titan, if there was i would be all over it!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Fill your SIG with your RIG! its important to help you better! there is a link in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card do you have? and what PSU?
> There is no Rev3 bios for the Titan, if there was i would be all over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Fixed. Also I asked a friend to try it on his system and he gets the same thing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Fixed. Also I asked a friend to try it on his system and he gets the same thing.


Check my *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
and : *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

If you´re doing everything as i state in my guides you´re doing it right, so there should be no crashes whatsoever and if it happens on stock, im afraid its RMA time for that card!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Creator

Was hoping for better this Black Friday on PSUs. Well, I ordered the G2 1300W for $170AR. Not bad I guess. 10 year warranty sounds amazing. My Titans shall soon be unleashed! Meanwhile the HX850 is getting moved to a new mining rig as soon as I my new PSU.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Check my *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> and : *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> If you´re doing everything as i state in my guides you´re doing it right, so there should be no crashes whatsoever and if it happens on stock, im afraid its RMA time for that card!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I've tried it on my second titan in a Mac Pro under windows and it also does the same thing. My friend with a 3930k system has the same thing happening so I do believe its not the cards. The game it happens in is Crysis and tribes ascend. Some games have no issues with it as do some benchmarks. The only bench that it causes a problem with is unigine heaven. The way I have been disabling LLC is through the cmd prompt.


----------



## szeged

popped one of my titans into a e8400 rig today, talk about new mixing with old


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I've tried it on my second titan in a Mac Pro under windows and it also does the same thing. My friend with a 3930k system has the same thing happening so I do believe its not the cards. The game it happens in is Crysis and tribes ascend. Some games have no issues with it as do some benchmarks. The only bench that it causes a problem with is unigine heaven. The way I have been disabling LLC is through the cmd prompt.


Try the Zawarudo tool in my SIG, to disable and to check whether its disabled or not!
I never had any issues with my titans in any game or bench! LLC is always disabled through the SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX , in my SIG also!
And quite frankly its the first time i hear this with a Titan!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Anyone know why disabling LLC causes hard locks? Even at stock settings once I disable LLC in games pc hard locks and I have to hold shutdown. Tried different nv drivers and bioses.
> 
> Any news on rev 3 skynet bios?


That's interesting. I have never had any issues with this type of scenario in any of those games or benchmarks.. The only hard locks I get are driver failures due to lack of voltage for the set clocks.


----------



## LunaP

2 titans, ...2 titans... and a 980x , and yet I"m pulling 30 fps average on the new TR after purchasing today on steam









30-48fps regardless of high/ultra or ultimate (tress FX off) I'm doing something seriously wrong. Guess a 3rd wouldn't hurt for the new system once I'm done getting parts |:


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Would be nice .... below are some supposed specs:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_black_edition.html


not buying it. 12gb... woulda peaked my curiosity before that part =P


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Got Four on the way. Will post benches, pictures, etc once they arrive. It seems I was right about 4 Way SLI being allowed on Titan's, and I'm quite happy I was right. Otherwise I would've had a spare $1000 card... lols


lol baller (is your work hiring?)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 2 titans, ...2 titans... and a 980x , and yet I"m pulling 30 fps average on the new TR after purchasing today on steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-48fps regardless of high/ultra or ultimate (tress FX off) I'm doing something seriously wrong. Guess a 3rd wouldn't hurt for the new system once I'm done getting parts |:


Yeah, you definitely have something going wrong there. Haven't played TR yet but 2 Titans should get more than 30 FPS on a single monitor in pretty much any game...


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Time for a new Power Supply. With the Skyn3t Bios, my psu has been shutting off. Flashed back to stock Bios until New PSU arrives.


I feel your pain son. cept im taking a different approach







gonna work on memory timings and hopefully I can get a new psu here after a few days of stress testing (weeeeeeeeeeeee! that again /sigh)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 2 titans, ...2 titans... and a 980x , and yet I"m pulling 30 fps average on the new TR after purchasing today on steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-48fps regardless of high/ultra or ultimate (tress FX off) I'm doing something seriously wrong. Guess a 3rd wouldn't hurt for the new system once I'm done getting parts |:


What is your setting for SSAA? This is the setting that hurts FPS the most.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> What is your setting for SSAA? This is the setting that hurts FPS the most.


Uh I think I had it off for one test. As per the previous comment it's on 1 monitor out of 4 though I gain about 4-6 fps more if I switch to Full screen mode vs full window.

Also currently on "Activate All Displays" vs " Maximum Performance" if that has anything to do w/ it though I can't turn on my other monitor if it's on that, oddly.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is Tri-Sli ok on slots 1, 5, and 7? Well, according to this Gigabyte mobo:
> 
> 
> Here's current setup (pic is old because there's AX1200i, so cabling is cleaner now:
> 
> 
> So is it valid to run that tri-sli config, if so, what SLI bridges are needed? Some 120mm flexible plus short ones?


not with that psu


----------



## skupples

It's gotta be that 980.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Uh I think I had it off for one test. As per the previous comment it's on 1 monitor out of 4 though I gain about 4-6 fps more if I switch to Full screen mode vs full window.


derp!

sorry I had to lol. Was necessary


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Any titan owners think that more than two titans r worth it for 7680x1600 gaming? Considering going for a third titan but im not too crazy about the benchies for 3way titans.


O.O


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's gotta be that 980.


That's what I'm wondering if my CPU / board are actually hindering new age, since I"m running a UD3 vs a UD5/7 like some elites around here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> derp!
> 
> sorry I had to lol. Was necessary


I was never running SSAA though. Highest it was on aliasing was FXAA at the time I went down to High settings and still, so I'm thinking something else is triggering it.

Also w/ my "Activate All Displays" vs "Max performance" in SLI mode settings. Skupps you have that sheet still that shows what ports for what when using 2x cards, I ended up moving my X-Star to the new Titan so it'd be by itself, won't let me activate it unless I went activate all displays, vs max 3D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Any titan owners think that more than two titans r worth it for 7680x1600 gaming? Considering going for a third titan but im not too crazy about the benchies for 3way titans.


4way titans are for benches, 3way are for maxing out


----------



## skupples

You can normally blame the CPU when decreasing settings doesn't increase performance.


----------



## Lukas026

yeah that must be the CPU...I can run TR even with 4x ssaa on 1080p 55fps constantly. And if I turn it off I can run the bench with like 120+ fps. and I have only 3570k at 4.6 ghz. and titan on 1200 / 7400.

Try some prime 95 / linx to see if your cpu is fine (1 hour small fft / 1 hour large fft / 1 hour blend with 90% ram). also test with some benches like 3d mark Vantage / 11 / 2013 and compare CPU score with others. Your RIG is powerful and should handle all the games on one monitor on highest settings above 60 fps.

one last thing: maybe try to use last whql drivers. last BETA drivers seems to be doing bad things







and remeber that driver uninstal must be done right. my way to do it: uninstall physx --> uninstal main driver --> use driver fusion --> use driver sweeper --> use ccleaner --> install new drivers with custom mode and ticked "clear install option"

hope this helps ya


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> yeah that must be the CPU...I can run TR even with 4x ssaa on 1080p 55fps constantly. And if I turn it off I can run the bench with like 120+ fps. and I have only 3570k at 4.6 ghz. and titan on 1200 / 7400.
> 
> Try some prime 95 / linx to see if your cpu is fine (1 hour small fft / 1 hour large fft / 1 hour blend with 90% ram). also test with some benches like 3d mark Vantage / 11 / 2013 and compare CPU score with others. Your RIG is powerful and should handle all the games on one monitor on highest settings above 60 fps.
> 
> one last thing: maybe try to use last whql drivers. last BETA drivers seems to be doing bad things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and remeber that driver uninstal must be done right. my way to do it: uninstall physx --> uninstal main driver --> use driver fusion --> use driver sweeper --> use ccleaner --> install new drivers with custom mode and ticked "clear install option"
> 
> hope this helps ya


I'll try some benches later once I"m done w/ hw. As for drivers I"m running the latest (non beta) WHQL's 331.86 I believe. Did 3 clean installs this morning making sure I did everything correctly to set my monitor. I'm running 120hz atm @ 1440p on it, though on a single monitor aside from the other 3 1080's that are just browser/work space, I'm really hoping it's something else.

You're running SB-E so that makes sense for your side, do you have some scores I could compare to , that way I could post back later?


----------



## Lukas026

lol I wish I had money for SB-E









I am on 3570k - Ivy Bridge mainstream - but I will run some benches and post here later just for comparsion


----------



## Azazil1190

OccamRazor you have right!!! i mix the rails and the issue gone!!!THANKS a lot here the result but i need psu


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'll try some benches later once I"m done w/ hw. As for drivers I"m running the latest (non beta) WHQL's 331.86 I believe. Did 3 clean installs this morning making sure I did everything correctly to set my monitor. I'm running 120hz atm @ 1440p on it, though on a single monitor aside from the other 3 1080's that are just browser/work space, I'm really hoping it's something else.
> 
> You're running SB-E so that makes sense for your side, do you have some scores I could compare to , that way I could post back later?


In Tomb Raider the single setting that most hurt Nvidia cards is Hair quality. This is a special feature for AMD cards and you should leave it at normal since green cards does not handle well TressFX. With two titans in sli and 120 hz 1920 x 1080 I got 120 fps stable all the time with hair quality in normal but if I enable TressFX Fps drop to an average of 90 and fluctuates a lot.

hope that helps


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> In Tomb Raider the single setting that most hurt Nvidia cards is Hair quality. There is a special feature for AMD cards and you should leave it at normal since green cards does not handle well TressFX. With two titans in sli and 120 hz 1920 x 1080 I got 120 fps stable all the time with hair quality in normal but if I enable TressFX Fps drop to an average of 90 and fluctuates a lot.
> 
> hope that helps


My Tities [email protected] 3240 x 1920 never dip the 90´s in the most stressed scenes, tressfx is specific for AMD architecture, thats why we see a frame hit when enabled!









Abraço

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> In Tomb Raider the single setting that most hurt Nvidia cards is Hair quality. There is a special feature for AMD cards and you should leave it at normal since green cards does not handle well TressFX. With two titans in sli and 120 hz 1920 x 1080 I got 120 fps stable all the time with hair quality in normal but if I enable TressFX Fps drop to an average of 90 and fluctuates a lot.
> 
> hope that helps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My Tities [email protected] 3240 x 1920 never dip the 90´s in the most stressed scenes, tressfx is specific for AMD architecture, thats why we see a frame hit when enabled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yeah but I never turned it on. Ive always had hair on normal.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hello Occam,

Thank you for your reply and help. Got home from my trip last night. Installed AB Beta 16, Rev. 2 1006 Bios (Thanks Skynet







), changed the profiles under AB and adjusted the voltage to 1.235v

Core +200
Mem +200

Running Valley, at 5770x1080 is NOT smooth. Almost like micro stutter???

Using 331.93 Beta drivers.

Valley locked up. Frozen screen image. Sigh.

Running Win 8.1. I think I have the LLC enabled on startup.

Damn I cannot get this system to behave after redoing the WC loop and blocks.

Any idea's?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hello Occam,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and help. Got home from my trip last night. Installed AB Beta 16, Rev. 2 1006 Bios (Thanks Skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), changed the profiles under AB and adjusted the voltage to 1.235v
> 
> Core +200
> Mem +200
> 
> Running Valley, at 5770x1080 is NOT smooth. Almost like micro stutter???
> 
> Using 331.93 Beta drivers.
> 
> Valley locked up. Frozen screen image. Sigh.
> 
> Running Win 8.1. I think I have the LLC enabled on startup.
> 
> Damn I cannot get this system to behave after redoing the WC loop and blocks.
> 
> Any idea's?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Enable LLC and increase voltage, 1.23v is not enough apparently !









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Occam,

To enable LLC, I only have to place cold boot fix into startup??? Or have I missed a step? I could only get one card to show "00"-"41" not sure how to get the other card to be selected........

Voltage set in AB to 1.235
Power Limit set to 125 (that is maximum, no 200 any more??)

First card shows 1.256v
Second card shows 1.235v

I wonder why the first card is not setting the correct voltage???

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Occam,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and help. Got home from my trip last night. Installed AB Beta 16, Rev. 2 1006 Bios (Thanks Skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), changed the profiles under AB and adjusted the voltage to 1.235v
> 
> Core +200
> Mem +200
> 
> Running Valley, at 5770x1080 is NOT smooth. Almost like micro stutter???
> 
> Using 331.93 Beta drivers.
> 
> Valley locked up. Frozen screen image. Sigh.
> 
> Running Win 8.1. I think I have the LLC enabled on startup.
> 
> Damn I cannot get this system to behave after redoing the WC loop and blocks.
> 
> Any idea's?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


A few things with benching valley in surround... It should look like this...


NOT like this.


It's not very intuitive i know...

second, it's never going to look smooth if you have V-sync off.

It takes awhile to tune the tower. It may also take tweaking your CPU a bit if you are introducing more heat into the system due to bigger/more GPU's.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Occam,
> 
> To enable LLC, I only have to place cold boot fix into startup??? Or have I missed a step? I could only get one card to show "00"-"41" not sure how to get the other card to be selected........
> 
> Voltage set in AB to 1.235
> Power Limit set to 125 (that is maximum, no 200 any more??)
> 
> First card shows 1.256v
> Second card shows 1.235v
> 
> I wonder why the first card is not setting the correct voltage???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99
msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99

You have to do both commands to enable both cards, ill update my guide to reflect multi card!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah but I never turned it on. Ive always had hair on normal.


I didn't enable either but after flashing the cards with skynet BIOS and re-installing drivers suddenly the option was in TreeFX. So even if you didn't enable double check. It took me an hour to figure that out and the same might me going on with you and you are not aware. If you check already nevermind but it was worth pointing that out to you (and others).

Cheers


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I didn't enable either but after flashing the cards with skynet BIOS and re-installing drivers suddenly the option was in TreeFX. So even if you didn't enable double check. It took me an hour to figure that out and the same might me going on with you and you are not aware. If you check already nevermind but it was worth pointing that out to you (and others).
> 
> Cheers


No worries and I do appreciate your help. I checked many times shutting off other options, I haven't flashed yet either, and I ran multiple tests on different settings, appreciate it though.

Anyways I found the issue, Chrome was apparently hogging resources, apparently when its open I take a severe hit, ran it again and got 110-120 fps on high/ultra.

Got about 50-70 w/ SSAA @ 4x and 45-50 w/ tress fx added. Hopefully once I get my new system build up and flash the cards, I should be able to push that up to 70+ , though I do love how it looks over 100. I don't need TresFX as it looks horrible IMO, the hair just explodes everywhere.

I feel much better though, and definitely looking forward to the performance boost of switching up from my 980X to my 4960x My 980 is currently around stock atm anyways. I used to run it around 4-4.5 but the room gets way to hot even w/ the h90. It's winter now so I can kick it up a bit but no reason to now since my case should be arriving next week. I think definitely though a 3rd Titan would fully complete this and I'm pretty sure I'd see a 20-25% gain if anything.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just picked up Skyrim for $7 on Steam! Never have tried it out but at that price, why not? Any other deals like that going on that you guys know of? Need to start utilizing the gaming SSD's I have!









EDIT - Just got The Witcher 2 for $5 and Arkham City for $7.50! Not really my kind of games but for that price I can always use more benchmark options!


----------



## Ithanul

Ok, I been debating at learning to flash my bios on my Titan. How hard or easy it to flash? I never flashed a GPU in my life, I'm a noob to this.







As I kind of want to get more out of the card for the occasionally folding I do for events on here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just picked up Skyrim for $7 on Steam! Never have tried it out but at that price, why not? Any other deals like that going on that you guys know of? Need to start utilizing the gaming SSD's I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Just got The Witcher 2 for $5 and Arkham City for $7.50! Not really my kind of games but for that price I can always use more benchmark options!


Serious Sam Before First encounter (3) is 4$. It's a glorious arcade shooter with massive hoards of enemies to blow up. first person.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok, I been debating at learning to flash my bios on my Titan. How hard or easy it to flash? I never flashed a GPU in my life, I'm a noob to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I kind of want to get more out of the card for the occasionally folding I do for events on here.


It's extremely simple if you use the EZ3Flash tool, & the guide in OccamRazor's sig.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Cool, will check it out! I'm loving these sales guys! Thinking about BF4 ($40) and Tomb Raider too ($20)...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Cool, will check it out! I'm loving these sales guys! Thinking about BF4 ($40) and Tomb Raider too ($20)...


BF4 was 19.99$ the other day. 29.99$ + 10$ coupon. Not sure if it's still active. leme see if i can find the 10$ off for you..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'll buy it for sure for $20. Thanks Skup!


----------



## skupples

@Majin SSJ Eric 10$ off deal seems to be over for now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Darn! Oh well, I'll keep my eye out for any new deals. Hell, I may just buy it at $40; I really want to play the campaign. Thanks for looking dude!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99
> msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99
> 
> You have to do both commands to enable both cards, ill update my guide to reflect multi card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Hi OccamRazor,

Done that thank you. BOTH cards have been enabled.

In AB voltage set at 1.238v

Card 0 shows 1.256!!!!!!
Card 1 shows 1.238???

I cannot work out WHY both cards are not using the same set voltage????

Followed the guide to the letter.

Aaaarrrrggghhhh


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi OccamRazor,
> 
> Done that thank you. BOTH cards have been enabled.
> 
> In AB voltage set at 1.238v
> 
> Card 0 shows 1.256!!!!!!
> Card 1 shows 1.238???
> 
> I cannot work out WHY both cards are not using the same set voltage????
> 
> Followed the guide to the letter.
> 
> Aaaarrrrggghhhh


What are your asic%?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What are your asic%?


Hi Skupples,

Thank you for your help in regards to running Valley Benchmark. Rep'd 

Card 0 ASIC = 68.1%

Card 1 ASIC = 65.2%

Both using EK SE copper blocks. When running AB Beta 15 in Windows 7 x64 both cards would report and use the voltage set.

Since then I have "upgraded" the bios to latest 1006 Skynet. Not sure if they took. I found the new Bios flashing program harder to use, in that I could not clearly see if the new bios was being written to the cards............

GPU-Z shows bios as:

80.10.2C.00.90 (P2083-0010) for BOTH cards.

Strange.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Azazil1190

I think that is right because one of your card have better asiq quality so need lower voltage from the other that it have lower asiq and need more voltage to reach the same clock


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> I think that is right because one of your card have better asiq quality so need lower voltage from the other that it have lower asiq and need more voltage to reach the same clock


What he said, my newest titan uses 13 mV less than my original to reach the same clocks, it's been constant since I've had it.


----------



## Groove2013

Done voltage hack for AB 16, set voltage to 1.213 V resulting in fluctuation down to max 1.200 V with 1.206 V average.
Disabled LLC by placing .exe in startup folder with reslut 00.

Passed several loops of Valley Extreme HD + FireStrike Custom @ 1267 MHz core and 7400 MHz memory @ 1.238 V (1.213 V + 0.025 V) stock air.

3 questions.
Is this normal that AB is not reflecting + 0.025 V showing only 1.213 V?
Is this normal that after voltage hack my voltage fluctuates?
Is this normal that after voltage hack or after LLC disable, idle voltage remains @ 1.213 V (1.200 -1.206 - 1.213 v)?

Playing BF now.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Done voltage hack for AB 16, set voltage to 1.213 V resulting in fluctuation down to max 1.200 V with 1.206 V average.
> Disabled LLC by placing .exe. in startup folder with reslut 00.
> 
> Passed several loops of Valley Extreme HD + FireStrike Custom @ 1267 MHz core and 7400 MHz memory @ 1.238 V (1.213 V + 0.025 V) stock air.
> 
> 3 questions.
> Is this normal that AB is not reflecting + 0.025 V showing only 1.213 V?
> Is this normal that after voltage hack my voltage fluctuates?
> Is this normal that after voltage hack or after LLC disable, idle voltage remains @ 1.213 V (1.200 -1.206 - 1.213 v)?
> 
> Playing BF now.


a) yeah it shows me too only the voltage I set in AB (1.213 for you)

b) yes its the way how the card works, LLC mod should help with this to a minimum but there is still a small amount of fluctuation (for example if I set on my titan 1.219 it fluctuates between 1.213 and 1.225)

c) yes its the same for me - if I want the card to downclock normally, I need to press reset button in AB. I think there is a way how to fix this but I dont realy care tbh. everytime I know I will play I just load my profile 1 in ab with clocks / voltages / etc. and am rdy to go and when I stop playing I hit reset and I am done

hope it helps









PS: can someone link me the roundup of few waterblocks for titan (I know EK wins it by far with VRM cooling) which was posted here in history ? I know it was a great article but cant find it anywhere now. I am considering going wet in next year so I will need some reading to be prepared...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Done voltage hack for AB 16, set voltage to 1.213 V resulting in fluctuation down to max 1.200 V with 1.206 V average.
> Disabled LLC by placing .exe in startup folder with reslut 00.
> 
> Passed several loops of Valley Extreme HD + FireStrike Custom @ 1267 MHz core and 7400 MHz memory @ 1.238 V (1.213 V + 0.025 V) stock air.
> 
> 3 questions.
> Is this normal that AB is not reflecting + 0.025 V showing only 1.213 V?
> Is this normal that after voltage hack my voltage fluctuates?
> Is this normal that after voltage hack or after LLC disable, idle voltage remains @ 1.213 V (1.200 -1.206 - 1.213 v)?
> 
> Playing BF now.


You only see the LLC +0.025v in the AB monitor and in AB OSD in games and benches!
Normally it fluctuates in a range of (0.006v - 0.012v) across voltages up to 1,5v!
Like Lukas says in the post below, when voltage is set in AB with the volt mod it doesn't go down even on reboot unless driver crash; use profiles to set stock voltages/clocks of your desire with one click for your preferred games or press reset button to bring everything back to stock!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> a) yeah it shows me too only the voltage I set in AB (1.213 for you)
> 
> b) yes its the way how the card works, LLC mod should help with this to a minimum but there is still a small amount of fluctuation (for example if I set on my titan 1.219 it fluctuates between 1.213 and 1.225)
> 
> c) yes its the same for me - if I want the card to downclock normally, I need to press reset button in AB. I think there is a way how to fix this but I dont realy care tbh. everytime I know I will play I just load my profile 1 in ab with clocks / voltages / etc. and am rdy to go and when I stop playing I hit reset and I am done
> 
> hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: can someone link me the *roundup of few waterblocks for titan* (I know EK wins it by far with VRM cooling) which was posted here in history ? I know it was a great article but cant find it anywhere now. I am considering going wet in next year so I will need some reading to be prepared...


Here you go: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/

Cheers all

Ed

(Skynet Team)


----------



## Lukas026

thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Skupples,
> 
> Thank you for your help in regards to running Valley Benchmark. Rep'd
> 
> Card 0 ASIC = 68.1%
> 
> Card 1 ASIC = 65.2%
> 
> Both using EK SE copper blocks. When running AB Beta 15 in Windows 7 x64 both cards would report and use the voltage set.
> 
> Since then I have "upgraded" the bios to latest 1006 Skynet. Not sure if they took. I found the new Bios flashing program harder to use, in that I could not clearly see if the new bios was being written to the cards............
> 
> GPU-Z shows bios as:
> 
> 80.10.2C.00.90 (P2083-0010) for BOTH cards.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


EZ3flash harder to use? Rename bios to x.rom, put it inside the folder and you just have to press 3 buttons!







Actually 1 if you already did the write disable command for the EEPROM (where your bios is stored), option #1 and do not wish to save your bios Option #2, with 2 cards you just have to do option #5 and #6: (if you have a motherboard with PLX chips it might change the # order)



Now with more than 2 cards AND with a motherboard with PLX chips thing get messy as nvflash will dynamically set number for the PLX chips and describe then as cards too, so, it cannot be predicted, then you PM me or Skyn3t or do it manually!

The latest bios is 80.10.3E.00.01! you still have the REV1 version!
Download it from my SIG and flash it again!








Any doubt PM me!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> EZ3flash harder to use? Rename bios to x.rom, put it inside the folder and you just have to press 3 buttons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 1 if you already did the write disable command for the EEPROM (where your bios is stored), option #1 and do not wish to save your bios Option #2, with 2 cards you just have to do option #5 and #6: (if you have a motherboard with PLX chips it might change the # order)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with more than 2 cards AND with a motherboard with PLX chips thing get messy as nvflash will dynamically set number for the PLX chips and describe then as cards too, so, it cannot be predicted, then you PM me or Skyn3t or do it manually!
> 
> The latest bios is 80.10.3E.00.01! you still have the REV1 version!
> Download it from my SIG and flash it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any doubt PM me!
> Cheers
> Ed
> (Skyn3t Team)


for an MB with PLX chips, it is best to do this manually:

nvflash --list (detect and report all PCIE actives, I get 0-3, with 1 and 3 being the 2 cards, 0 and 2 are the plx8747 chips)
nvflash --protect off (do this twice and select the pcie channel each time, eg, 1 and 3)
nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 [romname.rom]
nvflash --index=3 -4 -5 -6 [romname.rom]

the pcie channels are static and will be identical every time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Skupples,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help in regards to running Valley Benchmark. Rep'd
> 
> Card 0 ASIC = 68.1%
> 
> Card 1 ASIC = 65.2%
> 
> Both using EK SE copper blocks. When running AB Beta 15 in Windows 7 x64 both cards would report and use the voltage set.
> 
> Since then I have "upgraded" the bios to latest 1006 Skynet. Not sure if they took. I found the new Bios flashing program harder to use, in that I could not clearly see if the new bios was being written to the cards............
> 
> GPU-Z shows bios as:
> 
> 80.10.2C.00.90 (P2083-0010) for BOTH cards.
> 
> Strange.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


That is the correct bios, just Rev 1... Also, your The people above are slightly correct, but not to the amount you are seeing. My two cards are 20% apart (60% & 80%) and they are only .037 apart from each other, and that's only when idling. When I set "1.212" it reads "1.238" from both cards. I'm not sure why you have such a large gap, but it's most likely not ASIC since they are damn near the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Just picked up an EVBot on ebay.... Ti or Titan classy on the horizon?


----------



## skupples




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Was shopping for a replacement fan/motor for the wife's bath.. And searched it on a lark! Got lucky (for once







).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Was shopping for a replacement fan/motor for the wife's bath.. And searched it on a lark! Got lucky (for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Is she know about this thread/read this post?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is she know about this thread/read this post?


I told her... Uh, I mean asked her, to stay away from OCN. She agreed, because she wants to... But i did get the new fan parts


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I told her... Uh, I mean asked her, to stay away from OCN. She agreed, because she wants to... But i did get the new fan parts


I always knew Corgi's were capable of driving.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I told her... Uh, I mean asked her, to stay away from OCN. She agreed, because she wants to... But i did get the new fan parts


time to install it







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I always knew Corgi's were capable of driving.


upsss..ss


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for an MB with PLX chips, it is best to do this manually:
> 
> nvflash --list (detect and report all PCIE actives, I get 0-3, with 1 and 3 being the 2 cards, 0 and 2 are the plx8747 chips)
> nvflash --protect off (do this twice and select the pcie channel each time, eg, 1 and 3)
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 [romname.rom]
> nvflash --index=3 -4 -5 -6 [romname.rom]
> 
> the pcie channels are static and will be identical every time.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I told her... Uh, I mean asked her, to stay away from OCN. She agreed, because she wants to... But i did get the new fan parts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I always knew Corgi's were capable of driving.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for an MB with PLX chips, it is best to do this manually:
> 
> nvflash --list (detect and report all PCIE actives, I get 0-3, with 1 and 3 being the 2 cards, 0 and 2 are the plx8747 chips)
> nvflash --protect off (do this twice and select the pcie channel each time, eg, 1 and 3)
> nvflash --index=1 -4 -5 -6 [romname.rom]
> nvflash --index=3 -4 -5 -6 [romname.rom]
> 
> the pcie channels are static and will be identical every time.


This is from a Titan owner here with 3 Titan in the PCIE slots the PLX chip order is different.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Again thank you all for your help.

Ummmm. Can you write a bios to a PLX chip?????

I just used the "auto" function to write the bios to the cards or so I thought..............

Damn.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Again thank you all for your help.
> 
> Ummmm. Can you write a bios to a PLX chip?????
> 
> I just used the "auto" function to write the bios to the cards or so I thought..............
> 
> Damn.


oof... I'm pretty sure it's recommended to use the individual flash function if you have PLX 8747 chips.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Great.

My Fault I should have known that. Now to find out if the PLX chips have been modified. No idea how to do that. Arrrgh.


----------



## Luke212

yeah not sure what happens when you flash a PLX. hopefully it might just reject it.

not sure why everyone suggests the
-protect off
-5

options, it seems needlessly dangerous, because it was never necessary for me using skynet's bioses. a simple -6 i1 skynet.rom for example works?


----------



## FtW 420

You shouldn't be able to flash a PLX chip with nvflash, it may be possible to firmware update the PLX but it would be a different app to flash it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Again thank you all for your help.
> 
> Ummmm. Can you write a bios to a PLX chip?????
> 
> I just used the "auto" function to write the bios to the cards or so I thought..............
> 
> Damn.


So... Yes it would bork the plx chip. But, nvflash will ask you to type in confirmation as "YES" cause it knows you're about to blow the mobo and get really pissed!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well im back 

In the steam sales i bought Portal 1 , 2 , HL2 EP1,2 Simcity ,ME3 ,TS2014, BFBC2 , TDU2, Civ5 GE and BNW , Trials Evo, CSGO,Max Payne 3 and Sleeping dogs


----------



## skupples

I would assume if he some how flashed the plx chip w/ a gpu bios he wouldn't be posting right now.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So... Yes it would bork the plx chip. But, nvflash will ask you to type in confirmation as "YES" cause it knows you're about to blow the mobo and get really pissed!


I am assuming that as the computer is running and the cards are in SLI and work that I didnt bork the PLX chips????

Having trouble getting NVFlash to work in Admin command prompt --list function. Will not show up, screen only shows for a millisecond.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is from a Titan owner here with 3 Titan in the PCIE slots the PLX chip order is different.


yes, it will depend on which lanes the cards are in .

P9X79-E_WS_blockdiagram.pdf 522k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Great.
> My Fault I should have known that. Now to find out if the PLX chips have been modified. No idea how to do that. Arrrgh.


It asks "are you sure" several times if you try to flash a gpu bios to the plx chips (believe me







)... just say NO!
FtW is likely right, in that the attempt would fail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would assume if he some how flashed the plx chip w/ a gpu bios he wouldn't be posting right now.


^^ this for sure (although i'd bet many OCN users have multiple "options" to hook in.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I am assuming that as the computer is running and the cards are in SLI and work that I didnt bork the PLX chips????
> Having trouble getting NVFlash to work in Admin command prompt --list function. Will not show up, screen only shows for a millisecond.
> Cheers
> Rob


you bet. Although they go to work (really) when there is more than one card in the lane... at least that's what Asus tells me. Otherwise they are a pass-through.

shift-right-click in the folder that contains nvflash -> "open cmnd window here" -> type nvflash[space]--list[enter]
did that work?

btw - we have the same mobo


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, it will depend on which lanes the cards are in .
> 
> P9X79-E_WS_blockdiagram.pdf 522k .pdf file
> 
> It asks "are you sure" several times if you try to flash a gpu bios to the plx chips (believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... just say NO!
> FtW is likely right, in that the attempt would fail.
> ^^ this for sure (although i'd bet many OCN users have multiple "options" to hook in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you bet. Although they go to work (really) when there is more than one card in the lane... at least that's what Asus tells me. Otherwise they are a pass-through.
> 
> shift-right-click in the folder that contains nvflash -> "open cmnd window here" -> type nvflash[space]--list[enter]
> did that work?
> 
> btw - we have the same mobo


Jpmboy,

Thank you for all of your help and time. We do have the same board, for now (if I havent damaged it hahahaha).

My cards are in slots 3 and 5.

Using the method above to get the command prompt only shows the list for a millisecond. Using Win 8.1

Do I need to use a Admin command prompt?

My Dos commands are very scratchy. Didnt have this issue for Rev 1 bios. Must have just lucked it??

Cheers

Rob
P.S. Love your avatar. My Shepherd would love to drive


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well im back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the steam sales i bought Portal 1 , 2 , HL2 EP1,2 Simcity ,ME3 ,TS2014, BFBC2 , TDU2, Civ5 GE and BNW , Trials Evo, CSGO,Max Payne 3 and Sleeping dogs


what happened? You said you were closing the account?
Welcome back then!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> Thank you for all of your help and time. We do have the same board, for now (if I havent damaged it hahahaha).
> My cards are in slots 3 and 5.
> Using the method above to get the command prompt only shows the list for a millisecond. Using Win 8.1
> Do I need to use a Admin command prompt?
> My Dos commands are very scratchy. Didnt have this issue for Rev 1 bios. Must have just lucked it??
> Cheers
> Rob
> P.S. Love your avatar. My Shepherd would love to drive


You are very welcome.







So, according to Asus, you should put the first card in slot #1 and card 2 in slot 5. This way you have pass thru x16 on both. The way you have yours set, the card in slot 3 can only do x8 effective since it is running through the switch and bridge. If you can, switch your cards to slots 1 and 5.

you can check the concurrent bandwidth of your 3,5 set up with:

concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
. change txt to exe. place in a folder and shift-rt-click in that folder to open a cmnd prompt. You have to type in (or copy paste) "concBandwidthTest 0 1". no quotes.

Then hit alt-prtscrn, open paint, cntrl V, cntrl S, name and please post the picture here. very curious to see the bandwidth.

Corgi's problem is he can't put his head out the window and drive... legs are too short!









*EDIT:*

get cmnd prompt like so:

cmndprompt.png 5057k .png file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> what happened? You said you were closing the account?
> Welcome back then!


only for a moment - too many games to play!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You are very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, according to Asus, you should put the first card in slot #1 and card 2 in slot 5. This way you have pass thru x16 on both. The way you have yours set, the card in slot 3 can only do x8 effective since it is running through the switch and bridge. If you can, switch your cards to slots 1 and 5.
> 
> you can check the concurrent bandwidth of your 3,5 set up with:
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> . change txt to exe. place in a folder and shift-rt-click in that folder to open a cmnd prompt. You have to type in (or copy paste) "concBandwidthTest 0 1". no quotes.
> 
> Then hit alt-prtscrn, open paint, cntrl V, cntrl S, name and please post the picture here. very curious to see the bandwidth.
> 
> Corgi's problem is he can't head his head out the window and drive... legs are too short!


Jpmboy,

Again THANK YOU very much for your help, as well as Skupples, Occam etc.

Cards Now flashed with Rev 2 Bios, verified using GPU-Z

Running Windows 8.1 is just a bit different









Just had to use a Admin command prompt. Easiest way was to put the NVFlash folder in C:\

Maybe because I have to turn off the Windows UAC??? Everything installed has a shield on it??

I understand that slot 1 and 5 would be ideal. But I cannot get the card to fit in slot 1 with the EK block and back plate, well it did using the EK XXL back plates. The backplate hits the lower memory retention catches...............

I could remove the top back plate I suppose









Cheers

Rob.

Will run the program and post a screen shot shortly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> Again THANK YOU very much for your help, as well as Skupples, Occam etc.
> Cards Now flashed with Rev 2 Bios, verified using GPU-Z
> Running Windows 8.1 is just a bit different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to use a Admin command prompt. Easiest way was to put the NVFlash folder in C:\
> Maybe because I have to turn off the Windows UAC??? Everything installed has a shield on it??
> I understand that slot 1 and 5 would be ideal. But I cannot get the card to fit in slot 1 with the EK block and back plate, well it did using the EK XXL back plates. The backplate hits the lower memory retention catches...............
> I could remove the top back plate I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Rob.
> Will run the program and post a screen shot shortly


Thanks - the 3,5 data should be interesting. ... i don't use backplates...


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - the 3,5 data should be interesting. ... i don't use backplates...


EK "recommends" to use the back plates for passive cooling. Not sure if they actually work for the rear memory chips or not..........

Here is the picture from ConcBandwidth test:

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/BelowAverage_IQ/media/ConcBandwidth_zpsc4b5212c.jpg.html

Not sure how it compares with your cards being in slots 1 and 5???

Also have sent Occam a PM regarding unlocking the Voltage in AB for both cards. Not sure if the card position in NVFlash reflects in the command for the unlocking of the voltage in AB??????

Cheers

Rob


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Alright so after an entire week of stable BF4 game playing I am now having random shut downs. Originally I thought it was my processor overheating as its my 2600k at 4.8 but I have been watching temps and they have been good on both processor and GPUs. Ram is ok, I tested with other DIMMs that are known to work. I tested both my Titans separately and they both work. So now the only other thing I can think of is my PSU is failing. It is a AX1200, I have had it for about 3 years and have used it heavily. My question to you guys, would random shutdowns like that be a PSU problem? I shutdown usually after starting to run stressful programs. After the shutdown I have to wait a while to try and start the computer again or it will shutdown while restarting. After waiting about 15min it will boot to windows and operate fine. Then if I run something I get a shutdown. This is with all stock settings and I removed one Titan.


----------



## skupples

@GraveDigger7878 PSU sounds like the most logical issue with that description. the 1200 should be under warranty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> EK "recommends" to use the back plates for passive cooling. Not sure if they actually work for the rear memory chips or not..........
> Here is the picture from ConcBandwidth test:
> http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/BelowAverage_IQ/media/ConcBandwidth_zpsc4b5212c.jpg.html
> Not sure how it compares with your cards being in slots 1 and 5???
> Also have sent Occam a PM regarding unlocking the Voltage in AB for both cards. Not sure if the card position in NVFlash reflects in the command for the unlocking of the voltage in AB??????
> Cheers
> Rob


I get the same concurrent bandwidth result! Cool. So.. all is running at 3.0x16! (x8 or 2.0 would be ~ 12K)

I can't help you with the app, but for MSI the cards are 0, 1, 2, 3 etc ( the index command is /sg0 and /sg1 for 2 cards). the plx chips are invisible to AB.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> what happened? You said you were closing the account?
> Welcome back then!


I got it sorted.....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

FInally got my Skyn3t Rev 2 bios flashed to my Titans but am still having the horrid throttling issue in Valley. I really don't know what to do at this point as nothing (even a fresh OS install) has seemed to help. Ironically the best SLI run I ever did was just after I finally unlocked my Titans voltages. Ever since then my scores have been abysmal...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> FInally got my Skyn3t Rev 2 bios flashed to my Titans but am still having the horrid throttling issue in Valley. I really don't know what to do at this point as nothing (even a fresh OS install) has seemed to help. Ironically the best SLI run I ever did was just after I finally unlocked my Titans voltages. Ever since then my scores have been abysmal...


whats the PT reading? if its close to 100% you have to increase it!








I get throttling in Valley if i leave it at default (100%)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> FInally got my Skyn3t Rev 2 bios flashed to my Titans but am still having the horrid throttling issue in Valley. I really don't know what to do at this point as nothing (even a fresh OS install) has seemed to help. Ironically the best SLI run I ever did was just after I finally unlocked my Titans voltages. Ever since then my scores have been abysmal...


You are on 8.1 right? Have you tried going back to 7 and running the bench?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> FInally got my Skyn3t Rev 2 bios flashed to my Titans but am still having the horrid throttling issue in Valley. I really don't know what to do at this point as nothing (even a fresh OS install) has seemed to help. Ironically the best SLI run I ever did was just after I finally unlocked my Titans voltages. Ever since then my scores have been abysmal...


I never found a solution to this problem either. Ran the benchmark with 7000mhz on the memory and did close to nothing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are on 8.1 right? Have you tried going back to 7 and running the bench?


I'm on win7 and have the same problem. I also have a separate 128gb M4 ssd just for benching and nothing. It's either drivers or Valley itself.


----------



## skupples

So this is slightly off topic, but meh... If I drag the Windows8-setup.exe to a blank SSD then stick it into my new computer(with internet) will I be able to install from it? Or do I need to acquire the whole ISO?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Valley has a problem which im not sure about . Like Majin said the best Benchmark i ever had was on the 1st day that i unlocked the voltages with the 2nd titan. day one.


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys for GPU blocks which of these would you recommend?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=37490

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38210

or

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38213

I like ones w/ LED's and these are all I could fine, the XSBC looks nice and would stealth on the board but I hear good things about EK as well. If there are other LED versions please do let me know but would love to hear feedbacy.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys for GPU blocks which of these would you recommend?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=37490
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38210
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38213
> 
> I like ones w/ LED's and these are all I could fine, the XSBC looks nice and would stealth on the board but I hear good things about EK as well. If there are other LED versions please do let me know but would love to hear feedbacy.


I would go with these if I was shopping today:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18732/ex-blc-1415/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_EK-FC_Titan_-_Acetal.html?tl=g57c613s1928

Save some money and get a better performer. Could be the acrylic or nickel version too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys for GPU blocks which of these would you recommend?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=37490
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38210
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38213
> 
> I like ones w/ LED's and these are all I could fine, the XSBC looks nice and would stealth on the board but I hear good things about EK as well. If there are other LED versions please do let me know but would love to hear feedbacy
> 
> 
> .


I would personally go with the copper, acetal EK block. They are #1 for VRM cooling, which is extremely important on these titans. I recommend the Acetal version because light promotes the growth of bacteria. Not sure if it's an actual issue though. If you are absolutely set on clear, go with the clear+copper+EK. You won't regret it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys for GPU blocks which of these would you recommend?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=37490
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38210
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38213
> 
> I like ones w/ LED's and these are all I could fine, the XSBC looks nice and would stealth on the board but I hear good things about EK as well. If there are other LED versions please do let me know but would love to hear feedbacy.


Well I went with EK and gotta say that the quality is good. My Hydro copper blocks were warped and I didn't like that. I were the same on both blocks, but the vrms are better cooled by EK. You can't really go wrong with the xspc. They are solid, and will keep the cards cool enough, so If you really want leds, get xspc.


----------



## Redshift 91

LunaP watch at 1:45, this is what I say:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> LunaP watch at 1:45, this is what I say:


Would have to agree with that. The only thing that really separates blocks these day's are the VRM cooling capacity, & EK has the biggest channel.


----------



## szeged

yeah the core cooling of blocks are all relatively close, but then you compare the vram and vrm cooling abilities, then you start to notice certain blocks pull ahead, and others seem to bite the dust*swiftech*


----------



## skupples

Wowzers, that round up video says ~.35 GPM with 3+ GPU's... I'm shooting for ~ 1.5.... Need to research this more.

Basically it's like this Luna... EK is normally dead last by 1-2c on core, but is always #1 with VRM/VRAM.<<<< These are quite a bit more important than the loss of 1-2c on the core when it comes to bios modding & over volting. It wins out by over 10c on vram/vrm... That's a big deal.

XSPC is almost always #1 core cooler, and ties for last place with EVGA and AquaComputer for vrm/vram.


----------



## LunaP

Thanks for summing it up a bit lol was saving the video till after I finish this, been working this project all week and keep having to start over because snortreport just doesn't wanna do its job.

So http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=38210

Should be ok then? Since I"d like to Go LED's or would I notice such a diff with http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18732/ex-blc-1415/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_EK-FC_Titan_-_Acetal.html?tl=g57c613s1928#blank ??

I'll be probably doing 3 cards in a bridge. Unless I'm wrong I really believe 3 cards is where its at for max performance.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

LunaP,

I had an XSPC block for my 690. Block was warped and I ended up killing the card. Personally I think XSPC quality is not very good.

I did have the EK XXL blocks and back plates on my Titans, but I had issues with the nickel coating on them and a AquaComputer CPU block.

Purchased a new Aquacomputer Delrin/Copper CPU block and the EK Clear copper GPU blocks recently when my D5 (XSPC) pump failed.

I dont have lights in the blocks or the system at the moment. I cant be bothered until I am completely happy with my rebuild, plus I will probably pull it down soon and change over to rigid acrylic tubing instead.

I like the clear, as I could see the bubbles trapped in the blocks!!

Cheers

Rob


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> LunaP,
> 
> I had an XSPC block for my 690. Block was warped and I ended up killing the card. Personally I think XSPC quality is not very good.
> 
> I did have the EK XXL blocks and back plates on my Titans, but I had issues with the nickel coating on them and a AquaComputer CPU block.
> 
> Purchased a new Aquacomputer Delrin/Copper CPU block and the EK Clear copper GPU blocks recently when my D5 (XSPC) pump failed.
> 
> I dont have lights in the blocks or the system at the moment. I cant be bothered until I am completely happy with my rebuild, plus I will probably pull it down soon and change over to rigid acrylic tubing instead.
> 
> *I like the clear, as I could see the bubbles trapped in the blocks!!*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Ah another point I forgot about, thanks. Also I see that the nickel version is more expensive than the copper version? I thought copper was better? (for the EK blocks )


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah another point I forgot about, thanks. Also I see that the nickel version is more expensive than the copper version? I thought copper was better? (for the EK blocks )


Theyre about $10 more on average to nickle plate them. The copper and nickle blocks perform pretty much the exact same, some people try to argue that the pure copper has better thermal transfer, but the difference is something like .000000000000000000000000001c and not even worth an argument over. Go with which one you like better.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Theyre about $10 more on average to nickle plate them. The copper and nickle blocks perform pretty much the exact same, some people try to argue that the pure copper has better thermal transfer, but the difference is something like .000000000000000000000000001c and not even worth an argument over. Go with which one you like better.


Ah my only concern was what I heard about corrosion or w/e in the tube w/ certain metals mixing, but if that's the case I"ll go w/ the nickel then as it looks better, sucks about the XSBC since it looked pretty nice w/ that outline glow.

I'm probably gonna end up going acrylic. Need to find a good tutorial though in case it requires extra work besides bending/cutting, unless that's all it requires vs modifying the edges to allow them to screw in / insert? I know w/ tubing you just push it on then clip it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah my only concern was what I heard about corrosion or w/e in the tube w/ certain metals mixing, but if that's the case I"ll go w/ the nickel then as it looks better, sucks about the XSBC since it looked pretty nice w/ that outline glow.
> 
> I'm probably gonna end up going acrylic. Need to find a good tutorial though in case it requires extra work besides bending/cutting, unless that's all it requires vs modifying the edges to allow them to screw in / insert? I know w/ tubing you just push it on then clip it.


the corrosion issue was sorted out a long time ago for EK nickle blocks

and -

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah my only concern was what I heard about corrosion or w/e in the tube w/ certain metals mixing, but if that's the case I"ll go w/ the nickel then as it looks better, sucks about the XSBC since it looked pretty nice w/ that outline glow.
> 
> I'm probably gonna end up going acrylic. Need to find a good tutorial though in case it requires extra work besides bending/cutting, unless that's all it requires vs modifying the edges to allow them to screw in / insert? I know w/ tubing you just push it on then clip it.


Szeged is right. Pick which ever one you like the best. The small things we point out are extremely analretentive. The only issue I have with acrylic tops is that A.) They crack easier, & B.) allow more sunlight into the loop (florida boy) which does promote the growth of bacteria. Both of those things are non issue if you A.) are careful, & B.) use proper biocide/kill coil.

As to acrylic, it's highly recommended you make a Jig so that all of the bends are uniform. The 101 page should have a plethora of information on making one.

Also, A recommendation i'll pass on from JPMBoy. Go down to the local auto-parts store, pickup some Red Line Water Wetter, & mix up a 5-10% batch for your loop. It's all the anti corrosion & biocide you will ever need.

OK, must sleep. Hopefully got lots of modding & building after work tomorrow. Have a good evening Gentlemen.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

LunaP,

I only had Nickel in my system. That is the CPU block was nickel plated copper, the Titan blocks same and the RES also has nickel in the center tube (AquaComputer Aqualis 800).

I only use Deminerlised water and Liquid Utopia. Got a small amount of corrosion on both the GPU and CPU blocks, both from different manufacturers!!!

The only thing I can think of was that I used a mild vinegar and water solution to rinse the RAD's out prior to install the loop. It was 1 part white vinegar to 10 parts water. Then rinsed them using DM water.

Vinegar WILL damage nickel. Be careful. Not sure if that was the culprit or not.

Temp wise the blocks are identical.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LunaP,
> 
> I only had Nickel in my system. That is the CPU block was nickel plated copper, the Titan blocks same and the RES also has nickel in the center tube (AquaComputer Aqualis 800).
> 
> I only use Deminerlised water and Liquid Utopia. Got a small amount of corrosion on both the GPU and CPU blocks, both from different manufacturers!!!
> 
> The only thing I can think of was that I used a mild vinegar and water solution to rinse the RAD's out prior to install the loop. It was 1 part white vinegar to 10 parts water. Then rinsed them using DM water.
> 
> Vinegar WILL damage nickel. Be careful. Not sure if that was the culprit or not.
> 
> Temp wise the blocks are identical.


this is pretty much the only risk with nickel these days. Gotta check your acidity every once in awhile. I haven't drained my loop in well over 6 months, i'm hoping I haven't caused any damage due to neglect. Temps are 100% the same as they always have been, so i'm not too worried about it. I have all nickel blocks. EK Supremacy & EK-FC.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Personally while mixing metals in the first place? Most rads are brass/copper (some aluminum) and the nickel versions of blocks are pretty much more expensive. I don't see a difference in performance between nickel or copper so while mix copper from rads with nickel plate? If it is for aesthetics then by all means go for it. I will leave this here because I think is informative:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/


----------



## Redshift 91

Skupples, XSPC wasn't really all that far behind the EK. It was ~20c better than swiftech. XSPC was ~10-15c warmer than the ek with a 125% power target (stated at the beginning of the video), add 20c for room temp and they were around 65c and the vrm on the ek was ~53-60c. I don't see that as a huge difference. Both are better temps than the vrm sees on stock volts and power targets (Edit) on air. Choose whatever you think looks best.

My titans have had the XSPC blocks on them for a long while and function just fine. I don't see why everyone's giving XSPC so much hate, my temps are ~45c at 1170MHz, no idea on the vrm, but they'll be cooler than Stren's as I haven't done any bios tweaks (yet). Even Asus has QC issues given enough samples. There's no bowing in my cards at all (especially because they're vertical).


----------



## szeged

only thing i like from XSPC are their radiators


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> only thing i like from XSPC are their radiators


That's perfectly fine, but from reading the thread, you could get the feeling that the blocks are complete crap, and they aren't. They're pretty solidly in 2nd place, and in my opinion a lot better looking. If you think they look bad, that's fine too, but LunaP is being given some skewed information, the numbers speak for themselves. If 10c is enough to sway you, that's fine too, but they aren't as bad as they're being described in this thread.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> That's perfectly fine, but from reading the thread, you could get the feeling that the blocks are complete crap, and they aren't. They're pretty solidly in 2nd place, and in my opinion a lot better looking. If you think they look bad, that's fine too, but LunaP is being given some skewed information, the numbers speak for themselves. If 10c is enough to sway you, that's fine too, but they aren't as bad as they're being described in this thread.


i was using the xspc raystorm for a while, their waterblocks are actually really really good especially for the price. I just dont like the look of them really, i love the EK supremacy plexi block







i havent used their gpu blocks though. their radiators are awesome when used with low rpm fans in push pull, beats out some thicker rads at high rpms.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I am not anti-XSPC, just stating that I have had issues with one of their GPU blocks. My RAD's are XSPC RX 480's which have copper core and fins. They love low speed fans and from what I can see do a great job.

After the problem I had, decided to use EK blocks. yet everyone canned them especially the nickel due to issues in the past.

I dont think that any component in WC from any manufacturer is without risk. It is a loaded gun, we just hope to minimize any risk by buying what we think are quality components, building a loop and hope it doesnt leak or corrode.

Sorry for going off topic.

Back on topic what *POWER LIMIT* should I set in AB Beta 16 with the Rev. 2 bios??

Rev. 1 was a maximum of 125%

Rev. 2 Is a maximum of 300%

The readme states:

*Default power target 300W instead 350W with 200% slide unlocked to 600w "Yup The King Must have a good amount of it"*

Am I right in saying that at default 100% it is 300W, 200% is 600W what about 300%?????

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> The readme states:
> 
> *Default power target 300W instead 350W with 200% slide unlocked to 600w "Yup The King Must have a good amount of it"*
> 
> Am I right in saying that at default 100% it is 300W, 200% is 600W what about 300%?????
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


i found this difficult to understand as well. can someone please update the post to read: The default power target is now 300% instead of 350%, and the 200% slide is unlocked to 600W.

It will prevent the question being asked in the future!


----------



## Ftimster

Do the xspc titan Razer water blocks cool the vrm`s?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Skupples, XSPC wasn't really all that far behind the EK. It was ~20c better than swiftech. XSPC was ~10-15c warmer than the ek with a 125% power target (stated at the beginning of the video), add 20c for room temp and they were around 65c and the vrm on the ek was ~53-60c. I don't see that as a huge difference. Both are better temps than the vrm sees on stock volts and power targets (Edit) on air. Choose whatever you think looks best.
> 
> My titans have had the XSPC blocks on them for a long while and function just fine. I don't see why everyone's giving XSPC so much hate, my temps are ~45c at 1170MHz, no idea on the vrm, but they'll be cooler than Stren's as I haven't done any bios tweaks (yet). Even Asus has QC issues given enough samples. There's no bowing in my cards at all (especially because they're vertical).


I'm going to attempt to stick a fine temp reader between the waterblock & GPU & hook it up to my aquearo, hopefully this will work so I can get a better idea of the actual vrm temps, instead of IR blasting the back of the card for results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Do the xspc titan Razer water blocks cool the vrm`s?


yessir.


----------



## franky123

hello,

I will purchase 2 gpu cards for gtx titan and gtx 690.
My question is " do these gpu can be configured sli to improve the graphic performance for both gaming, computing and videos encoding " ?

thank you


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franky123*
> 
> hello,
> 
> I will purchase 2 gpu cards for gtx titan and gtx 690.
> My question is " do these gpu can be configured sli to improve the graphic performance for both gaming, computing and videos encoding " ?
> 
> thank you


www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/introduction-to-sli-technology-guide#1

Obviously not, it doesn't take more than 5 seconds to google that.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I am not anti-XSPC, just stating that I have had issues with one of their GPU blocks. My RAD's are XSPC RX 480's which have copper core and fins. They love low speed fans and from what I can see do a great job.
> 
> After the problem I had, decided to use EK blocks. yet everyone canned them especially the nickel due to issues in the past.
> 
> I dont think that any component in WC from any manufacturer is without risk. It is a loaded gun, we just hope to minimize any risk by buying what we think are quality components, building a loop and hope it doesnt leak or corrode.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic.
> 
> Back on topic what *POWER LIMIT* should I set in AB Beta 16 with the Rev. 2 bios??
> 
> Rev. 1 was a maximum of 125%
> 
> Rev. 2 Is a maximum of 300%
> 
> The readme states:
> 
> *Default power target 300W instead 350W with 200% slide unlocked to 600w "Yup The King Must have a good amount of it"*
> 
> Am I right in saying that at default 100% it is 300W, 200% is 600W what about 300%?????
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i found this difficult to understand as well. can someone please update the post to read: The default power target is now 300% instead of 350%, and the 200% slide is unlocked to 600W.
> 
> It will prevent the question being asked in the future!


The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3T Team)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i was using the xspc raystorm for a while, their waterblocks are actually really really good especially for the price. I just dont like the look of them really, i love the EK supremacy plexi block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent used their gpu blocks though. their radiators are awesome when used with low rpm fans in push pull, beats out some thicker rads at high rpms.


Ah I was gonna grab the Ray storm too







and yeah I'm looking for good low 1000-1500 rpm RAD's but that's for a different thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> That's perfectly fine, but from reading the thread, you could get the feeling that the blocks are complete crap, and they aren't. They're pretty solidly in 2nd place, and in my opinion a lot better looking. If you think they look bad, that's fine too, but LunaP is being given some skewed information, the numbers speak for themselves. If 10c is enough to sway you, that's fine too, but they aren't as bad as they're being described in this thread.


10C sounds like a lot though, I thought the differences were 1-2C which I'd be fine with mainly for look. I do like the look of them though w/ the outline and all, appreciate all the feedback though.








Sorry if I took the thread off topic a bit.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well i just ordered a RIVE BE and a i7 4930k . Won't get the RIVE BE anytime soon by the looks of it. Should help my 3dmark up a bit


----------



## AdamK47

For those using SLI and motherboards with PLX chips... Do any of you experience sudden reduction in GPU usage? I've noticed it in the past after doing heavy stress testing or running a game with vsync off for a long time. All of a sudden the GPU usage drops and I can't get it back until I reboot the PC.

Since I became aware of the PCI-E bandwith test I decided to run it after encountering the problem. This is what I saw:



I looks like one of the PLX chips is going into some sort of reduced performance mode. Any idea what's going on? This happens even when not overclocked. I can only fix it by restarting the system.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well i just ordered a RIVE BE and a i7 4930k . Won't get the RIVE BE anytime soon by the looks of it. Should help my 3dmark up a bit


i thought asus was sending you one for free.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i thought asus was sending you one for free.


Nope . The Asus Channel sales dude told me i got a better chance of finding Jimmy Hoffa then getting one of these right now. No one in the country is getting one for reviews until the new year


----------



## Jpmboy

What do you guys think about a 3970x for $780. (New)?
Worth it... Sell the 3930k i have?


----------



## skupples

I hear he's in Dearborne heights this time of year


----------



## helmy77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3T Team)


nice tutoriasl like always


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I hear he's in Dearborne heights this time of year


Does he have all the R4E BEs with him?


----------



## LunaP

Ok since I'm gonna go for a 3rd Titan, I'm def gonna try for a bigger PSU prior to adding in a 2nd one, I remember the eVGA 1500W being highly regarded but curious about the Lepa 1600W?

Also in the event I keep the 1200AXi and just shoot for another 850W is it safe to plug both into the same surge protector (huge power strip) / wall socket or should they have separate since I hear 2000W is usually the MAX one can pull from the wall, and I don't want any electrical fires going on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ok since I'm gonna go for a 3rd Titan, I'm def gonna try for a bigger PSU prior to adding in a 2nd one, I remember the eVGA 1500W being highly regarded but curious about the Lepa 1600W?
> 
> Also in the event I keep the 1200AXi and just shoot for another 850W is it safe to plug both into the same surge protector (huge power strip) / wall socket or should they have separate since I hear 2000W is usually the MAX one can pull from the wall, and I don't want any electrical fires going on.


Both of them are regarded as terrible by the wise @Shilka but it seems in all honesty if you mix the rails it really shouldn't be an issue. You MAY blow a fuse, but you won't start any fires. That's only if you have the system running @ 100% load w/ a massive OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Does he have all the R4E BEs with him?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Both of them are regarded as terrible by the wise @Shilka but it seems in all honesty if you mix the rails it really shouldn't be an issue. You MAY blow a fuse, but you won't start any fires. That's only if you have the system running @ 100% load w/ a massive OC.


Wargarble, so I guess stick w/ the 1200AXi and get another one? I take it nothing incredible past 1200 exists yet in the platinum range?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=302


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Both of them are regarded as terrible by the wise @Shilka but it seems in all honesty if you mix the rails it really shouldn't be an issue. You MAY blow a fuse, but you won't start any fires. That's only if you have the system running @ 100% load w/ a massive OC.


The LEPA is terrible? It's one of the best reviewed PSUs at JonnyGURU.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> The LEPA is terrible? It's one of the best reviewed PSUs at JonnyGURU.


I should retract that, I mostly meant the EVGA 1500W NEX. I'm not sure why multi-rail units get such a bad rap from people around here.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What do you guys think about a 3970x for $780. (New)?
> Worth it... Sell the 3930k i have?


Same old silicon lottery.. I have both and you'll get a small gain in physics in benches from the slightly bigger cpu cache.. otherwise it's just whether it's a better chip than what you have or not.. mine OCed the same...YMMV


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same old silicon lottery.. I have both and you'll get a small gain in physics in benches from the slightly bigger cpu cache.. otherwise it's just whether it's a better chip than what you have or not.. mine OCed the same...YMMV


Hoping theres a bigger difference from a 3820 to a 4930k


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hoping theres a bigger difference from a 3820 to a 4930k


Jumping from a 980X to a 4960X here


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Jumping from a 980X to a 4960X here


A Phrase that involves the words night and day comes to mind


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same old silicon lottery.. I have both and you'll get a small gain in physics in benches from the slightly bigger cpu cache.. otherwise it's just whether it's a better chip than what you have or not.. mine OCed the same...YMMV


Yeah - that's what i thought.... but I have a mV hungry 3930K. So you have a really good 3930 or a modest 3970? Would it fair to say that a poor 3970x is rare?


----------



## alancsalt

Lol. I've only had one 3970X, and two 3930K, so it's not much of a sample to make conclusions from. All of mine could only carry 3DMark11 all the way through at a max OC of 5070MHz, 16GB ram @ 1.56v and Quad 580's @ 980/2100, but my ambient (sub tropics ranges from 8°C to 40°C, humidity from 50 to 80 mostly, and an average of 24°C. It helps if you live in a place like North Dakota, Alberta or Norway....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well i just ordered a RIVE BE and a i7 4930k . Won't get the RIVE BE anytime soon by the looks of it. Should help my 3dmark up a bit


Where did you order from?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Lol. I've only had one 3970X, and two 3930K, so it's not much of a sample to make conclusions from. All of mine could only carry 3DMark11 all the way through at a max OC of 5070MHz, 16GB ram @ 1.56v and Quad 580's @ 980/2100, but my ambient (sub tropics ranges from 8°C to 40°C, humidity from 50 to 80 mostly, and an average of 24°C. It helps if you live in a place like North Dakota, Alberta or Norway....


So, probably not worth the $3-400 the change would cost.
I'm in the same range with this 3930K:

vcore.png 732k .png file

In a month or so... I'll be yearning for "sub tropical"!


----------



## Redshift 91

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/171891-dell-up2414q-the-24-inch-3840x2160-monitor-that-finally-brings-4k-to-the-desktop-pc

I think Dell just took all of my game money. The 28 inch isn't part of the ultrasharp lineup, but it is <1000 bucks. This is really exciting news for those of us with sli titans.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/171891-dell-up2414q-the-24-inch-3840x2160-monitor-that-finally-brings-4k-to-the-desktop-pc
> 
> I think Dell just took all of my game money. The 28 inch isn't part of the ultrasharp lineup, but it is <1000 bucks. This is really exciting news for those of us with sli titans.


Not bad, but I still like higher refresh rates over higher resolution. This will have to be a really charming screen, for me to make the move. The 28inch under 1000 does sound sexy. Income tax returns are also around the corner.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, probably not worth the $3-400 the change would cost.
> I'm in the same range with this 3930K:
> 
> vcore.png 732k .png file
> 
> In a month or so... I'll be yearning for "sub tropical"!


Hell, my AC being set too low makes me yearn for sub tropical. So, I just step outside for a bit.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hell, my AC being set too low makes me yearn for sub tropical. So, I just step outside for a bit.


I wouldn't mind some sub tropical here at times, 15° in the house today, I've been running a ready heater to get some warmth in here when it gets chilly.

First snow on the ground here today.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I wouldn't mind some sub tropical here at times, 15° in the house today, I've been running a ready heater to get some warmth in here when it gets chilly.
> 
> First snow on the ground here today.


Here is in the high 60F and at night down to 40F...
Winter is settling in...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hell, my AC being set too low makes me yearn for sub tropical. So, I just step outside for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind some sub tropical here at times, 15° in the house today, I've been running a ready heater to get some warmth in here when it gets chilly.
> 
> First snow on the ground here today.
Click to expand...

Somehow I just can't see you moving to Florida...


----------



## provost

Didn't know Vancouver got any snow.








Whistler sure, one my favorite ski village spots.









Depends where in Florida....Jacksonville almost gets all four seasons, where as Miami is another story...








Love the Lowe's for meetings in sobe...people come visit you, instead of you having to drive..lol
The ritz in coconut grove great for close by shopping..
Would not wanna live in south Florida, but great for some fun on the east, and west coast of FL(if you like gator popcorns..lol)


----------



## skupples

I love living in Cuba South Florida.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I love living in Cuba South Florida.


----------



## provost

Yep, its pretty much South America, with a Cuban invasion








Even with the Cubana influence, the best are Colombians, Brazilians and Argentineans, in that hierarchical order....
Anyone from south Florida, particularly, miami/ft-launderdale will get my drift.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yep, its pretty much South America, with a Cuban invasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the Cubana influence, the best are Colombians, Brazilians and Argentineans, in that hierarchical order....
> Anyone from south Florida, particularly, miami/ft-launderdale will get my drift.


No no no... You left off Haitians from the top of the list.


----------



## provost

My bad....
I had my mind on other things, in a slightly different direction, I suppose....lol


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No no no... You left off Haitians from the top of the list.


^ This


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been to Miami a couple of times (last time was to buy a couple of 1440p Shimians from a fellow OCNer, thanks Rotary7) and I've enjoyed it every time. On said monitor expedition I ate at a Brazilian Steakhouse called Chima's and it was one of the best restaurants I've ever eaten at!


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've been to Miami a couple of times (last time was to buy a couple of 1440p Shimians from a fellow OCNer, thanks Rotary7) and I've enjoyed it every time. On said monitor expedition I ate at a Brazilian Steakhouse called Chima's and it was one of the best restaurants I've ever eaten at!


visiting Miami and living there are very, very different things, anyone who's lived there will likely say the same thing. Driving through rush hour every day will shorten your life span and give you "road rage finger".


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Working on a wall mount for these titan coolers. Can't stand having these in a box.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Working on a wall mount for these titan coolers. Can't stand having these in a box.


Wow. That is exactly the kind of thing I'd like to do with my reference coolers as well. Very slick man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> visiting Miami and living there are very, very different things, anyone who's lived there will likely say the same thing. Driving through rush hour every day will shorten your life span and give you "road rage finger".


Fair point but I'm from Atlanta and lived in Los Angeles for a year and I've seen about as bad of rush hour traffic as it gets...


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try the Zawarudo tool in my SIG, to disable and to check whether its disabled or not!
> I never had any issues with my titans in any game or bench! LLC is always disabled through the SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX , in my SIG also!
> And quite frankly its the first time i hear this with a Titan!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I have tried the tool and it is no different. Let me be specific on what happens.

I am stable at 1267 core at 1.3 volts(1.26~ under load) in everything, long sessions of bf4, tribes, crysis etc, and benches. If i put it at 1280, i simply get a PC reset and it boots up again, it just means i am unstable at that core speed. Once i enable LLC results vary.. On Tribes ascend on Drydock(a particularly stressful map with 99% load) the game freezes after loading the map with a sound loop. I have to force it to shutdown. Other games such as bf4 will play for a little bit maybe 5 mins before it happens. For whatever reason it makes my card unstable. I asked a friend to try the same on his card and he gets the same issue in crysis wars after a bit of testing. This makes me believe its not specifically the card. I can lower my OC to say 1202mhz and its stable again with LLC, but i was stable at 1267 before? Any ideas?

Would editing the bios with Kepler bios tweaker affect it all? Ill try this later, flash stock rev 2 bios.( I lower fan speed to 0% so AB shows 0% fan speed, to lower PT usage.)

Thanks.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Fair point but I'm from Atlanta and lived in Los Angeles for a year and I've seen about as bad of rush hour traffic as it gets...


You must be used to it. I lived in the country for 12 years in a town of 600. I never cared much for Miami while I was there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've been to Miami a couple of times (last time was to buy a couple of 1440p Shimians from a fellow OCNer, thanks Rotary7) and I've enjoyed it every time. On said monitor expedition I ate at a Brazilian Steakhouse called Chima's and it was one of the best restaurants I've ever eaten at!


So what you mean to say is, you ate across the street from my parents house.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> visiting Miami and living there are very, very different things, anyone who's lived there will likely say the same thing. Driving through rush hour every day will shorten your life span and give you "road rage finger".


I work as a delivery boy for high end establishments in down town fort lauderdale. While they call i95 & i595 the worlds largest parking lots, they don't even come close to LA's 15 lane wide (one way) highways THAT ARE STILL @ CAPACITY. Thank god my internship (i'm going to be the oldest person there XD) starts this summer.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So what you mean to say is, you ate across the street from my parents house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work as a delivery boy for high end establishments in down town fort lauderdale. While they call i95 & i595 the worlds largest parking lots, they don't even come close to LA's 15 lane wide (one way) highways THAT ARE STILL @ CAPACITY. Thank god my internship (i'm going to be the oldest person there XD) starts this summer.


You're making me miss Saw Grass Mills and Game works lol, 20-30 minute bus ride but was so worth it back in the day when Electronics Boutique was around, that's where I got my Voodoo 3500 TV








Grew up near Oakland Park blvd and Andrews Ave.


----------



## szeged

found my old house in miami











could see the beach from the second floor, 5 minute walk to the beach, river right out back for some fishing when i got bored, why did i move again?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

For what it costs to rent an apartment by the Lake in Chicago, I could live on a mansion in the suburbs. I bet you left the lake cause you were getting shafted by taxes and silly expenses.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I have tried the tool and it is no different. Let me be specific on what happens.
> 
> I am stable at 1267 core at 1.3 volts(1.26~ under load) in everything, long sessions of bf4, tribes, crysis etc, and benches. If i put it at 1280, i simply get a PC reset and it boots up again, it just means i am unstable at that core speed. Once i enable LLC results vary.. On Tribes ascend on Drydock(a particularly stressful map with 99% load) the game freezes after loading the map with a sound loop. I have to force it to shutdown. Other games such as bf4 will play for a little bit maybe 5 mins before it happens. For whatever reason it makes my card unstable. I asked a friend to try the same on his card and he gets the same issue in crysis wars after a bit of testing. This makes me believe its not specifically the card. I can lower my OC to say 1202mhz and its stable again with LLC, but i was stable at 1267 before? Any ideas?
> 
> *Would editing the bios with Kepler bios tweaker affect it all?* Ill try this later, flash stock rev 2 bios.( I lower fan speed to 0% so AB shows 0% fan speed, *to lower PT usage*.)
> 
> Thanks.


Dont use KBT please! Thats NOT the way!








As your card id on water there is no PT usage on the fan because there is no fan! (I heard that before but in other words? oh i know: "there is no spoon..." Matrix!







)

You got PM!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What do you guys think about a 3970x for $780. (New)?
> Worth it... Sell the 3930k i have?


DO IT!.....


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well its damn cold over here in Portsmouth Ambient ranges from 5 to 15C indoors and as soon as i open the window 0-7C comes blowing in. Glad to have the back of the pc right by the window


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I am curious, I know you guys are running extreme overclocks and mods to get to that point on your titans. What is round about average of OC one could expect on a Titan for stable gaming not benching? I had considered looking for used titans so i can have both an Nvidia rig and AMD rig. I have 680GTx's and to be honest they never overclocked very well at all. They seem extremely unstable once i overclocked them. They were reference models

Estimated avg clocks for gaming on AIR and Water please...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I am curious, I know you guys are running extreme overclocks and mods to get to that point on your titans. What is round about average of OC one could expect on a Titan for stable gaming not benching? I had considered looking for used titans so i can have both an Nvidia rig and AMD rig. I have 680GTx's and to be honest they never overclocked very well at all. They seem extremely unstable once i overclocked them. They were reference models
> 
> Estimated avg clocks for gaming on AIR and Water please...


stock voltages 1150 seems about average for game stable

1.3v and you can probably do 1250+ game stable.


----------



## Evange

So it seems that there may be 780Ti 6GB edition after all. From EVGA no less.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> So it seems that there may be 780Ti 6GB edition after all. From EVGA no less.


Nope, Jacob over on the EVGA forum said that 6GB is for Titans only atm


----------



## bahadirkazan

*Hey guys. Which bios is better than all for overclocking and benchmarking ?*


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> *Hey guys. Which bios is better than all for overclocking and benchmarking ?*


You're likely to get over 9000 responses about skyn3t's v2 GHz bios. I recommend you find any post by OccamRazer and use the esay3flash tool and skyn3t's v2 bios, as that's what I plan on doing shortly. His sig contains all the info you need + instructions on putting your rig in your sig.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've been to Miami a couple of times (last time was to buy a couple of 1440p Shimians from a fellow OCNer, thanks Rotary7) and I've enjoyed it every time. On said monitor expedition I ate at a Brazilian Steakhouse called Chima's and it was one of the best restaurants I've ever eaten at!


Great churrasco! Believe it or not its a relatively young guy that owns this family boutique chain based out of Ft-Lauderdale. Nice guy too. I met him at one of his restaurant openings in another city. Next time try their Caipirinhas, these go down smooth, but boy, would you ever feel it after four or five ..lol
Its hard to beat the cuisine selection from west hollywood, but you definitely have variety of south american cuisine to choose from (and haitian too, although I am not sure what that is, as I have not ventured too far into little haiti in miami)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> visiting Miami and living there are very, very different things, anyone who's lived there will likely say the same thing. Driving through rush hour every day will shorten your life span and give you "road rage finger".


Traffic is not bad, but may be the drivers are








I would argue that traffic is worse in Atlanta due to the suburban sprawl than Miami, and that loop gets so packed that I have missed my flight a number of times out of Hartsfield.








Unless one is living in pinecrest, or coral gables, its a big cultural adjustment to live in Miami.
Most New yorkers tend to be in Boca or west palm, as far as south fl is concerned, and french Canadians have Hollywood beach covered with their own french newspaper and all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> found my old house in miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could see the beach from the second floor, 5 minute walk to the beach, river right out back for some fishing when i got bored, why did i move again?


Let me guess, N Florida beach?
You moved because of high hurricane insurance ?









someone mentioned Chicago. Taxes are high in the city (not to mention $20k for a parking spot







), but not insurance compered to Fl, of course. North and North west suburbs for the working stiffs with families. But, Chicago is a pretty neat place. I have ton of friends their. One thing peculiar about chicago is that it definitely has a clique..or may be its just the anti NY attitude








people who grow up in chicago, seldom leave and move to other states.

ON a more relevant note, I think I will finiish my rebuild over the coming holidays. It has turned out to be more of a ordeal than I hoped for, or may be work got in the way







.
I took the opportunity to change out/upgrade some other stuff
so, far, got 2 560s, 2360s, 1 360 monsta and 1 480s for cooling, 3 d5 pumps, 2 400ml ek multi option, AP15s and noise blockers (push only--don't need push/pull with this much rad capacity), 2 1200ax, 1 750 w corsair, 2 aqauero 5 xts, 3 PA ultras, rive block, 380i koolance (ruined my previous cpu and mobo block while cleaning with lemon jiuce..lol), four gpu blocks for titties, 2 3 tb hdds, 3 ssds, and other some other stuff.

Thank goodness Ed is around with his tutorial guide, and of course sky3nt. It has been a while since I last flashed my titans and used AB13, I believe. He does a great job of keeping everything updated


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> *Hey guys. Which bios is better than all for overclocking and benchmarking ?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> You're likely to get over 9000 responses about *skyn3t's v2 bios*. I recommend you find any post by OccamRazer and use the *EZ3flash tool* and skyn3t's v2 bios, as that's what I plan on doing shortly. His sig contains all the info you need + *instructions on putting your rig in your sig*.


Yap thats it! Dont forget to check my OC guide too!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Panther Al

Heh... My mom is from Miami: her dad worked for a guy from Chicago who moved there when his boss got out of Alc.. err... left the San Fran Bay area. Has some ammusing stories she does.

She was telling me she went back a few years ago to look up her old nieghborhood, as soon as she got there she told my Dad to turn around and go back home: it wasn't even close to what she remembered.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> So it seems that there may be 780Ti 6GB edition after all. From EVGA no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry folks, Videocardz is wrong once again. It will NOT have 6gb of vram. That makes no sense for a card named "KingPin" & 6gb is for titan named objects only.
LunaP... I'm ~Knob hill & Sunrise. In Jacaranda.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Great churrasco! Believe it or not its a relatively young guy that owns this family boutique chain based out of Ft-Lauderdale. Nice guy too. I met him at one of his restaurant openings in another city. Next time try their Caipirinhas, these go down smooth, but boy, would you ever feel it after four or five ..lol
> Its hard to beat the cuisine selection from west hollywood, but you definitely have variety of south american cuisine to choose from (and haitian too, although I am not sure what that is, as I have not ventured too far into little haiti in miami)
> Traffic is not bad, but may be the drivers are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that traffic is worse in Atlanta due to the suburban sprawl than Miami, and that loop gets so packed that I have missed my flight a number of times out of Hartsfield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless one is living in pinecrest, or coral gables, its a big cultural adjustment to live in Miami.
> Most New yorkers tend to be in Boca or west palm, as far as south fl is concerned, and french Canadians have Hollywood beach covered with their own french newspaper and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, N Florida beach?
> You moved because of high hurricane insurance ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone mentioned Chicago. Taxes are high in the city (not to mention $20k for a parking spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but not insurance compered to Fl, of course. North and North west suburbs for the working stiffs with families. But, Chicago is a pretty neat place. I have ton of friends their. One thing peculiar about chicago is that it definitely has a clique..or may be its just the anti NY attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who grow up in chicago, seldom leave and move to other states.
> 
> ON a more relevant note, I think I will finiish my rebuild over the coming holidays. It has turned out to be more of a ordeal than I hoped for, or may be work got in the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I took the opportunity to change out/upgrade some other stuff
> so, far, got 2 560s, 2360s, 1 360 monsta and 1 480s for cooling, 3 d5 pumps, 2 400ml ek multi option, AP15s and noise blockers (push only--don't need push/pull with this much rad capacity), 2 1200ax, 1 750 w corsair, 2 aqauero 5 xts, 3 PA ultras, rive block, 380i koolance (ruined my previous cpu and mobo block while cleaning with lemon jiuce..lol), four gpu blocks for titties, 2 3 tb hdds, 3 ssds, and other some other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness Ed is around with his tutorial guide, and of course *sky3nt*. It has been a while since I last flashed my titans and used AB13, I believe. He does a great job of keeping everything updated


----------



## provost

Sorry dude, I can never get this one right due to my ADD








I finally got the 3 right instead of E, and messed up the placement for n

Skyn3t it is, sir Skyn3t , got it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Sorry dude, I can never get this one right due to my ADD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the 3 right instead of E, and messed up the placement for n
> 
> Skyn3t it is, sir Skyn3t , got it.


we cool


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys, sorry that I am bringing an off topic here, but since you guy here knows almost everything, I will ask:

is it possible to connect all my fans (8 atm) to just one fan header on my mobo ? I mean I would use Y split cables to reduce all my fan cables to just fan and this, I would plug to mobo header. or is there a catch ?

there is a picture how I would like to do it (I made it in like 1 min)











thanks


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys, sorry that I am bringing an off topic here, but since you guy here knows almost everything, I will ask:
> 
> is it possible to connect all my fans (8 atm) to just one fan header on my mobo ? I mean I would use Y split cables to reduce all my fan cables to just fan and this, I would plug to mobo header. or is there a catch ?
> 
> there is a picture how I would like to do it (I made it in like 1 min)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Depends on the max amperage of the fans. You don't want to overload the header. Look at the amperage rating on the fans, and then look up your mobo manual for what the header can handle. I try not to use the header on rive for more than one fan, because rive can sometime be finicky with the header.
But, if you want rpm/pwm monitoring, very few choices out there, other than the mobo header. Pretty much AQ is what people tend to go for.

You may be able to run 8 fans off your mobo, but make sure the header can handle the load, or you can potentially blow it. Another thing to keep in mind is that you want the same fans with the same pwm signal (don't mix various pwm , amp fans on the same header) or the header would goof up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys, sorry that I am bringing an off topic here, but since you guy here knows almost everything, I will ask:
> 
> is it possible to connect all my fans (8 atm) to just one fan header on my mobo ? I mean I would use Y split cables to reduce all my fan cables to just fan and this, I would plug to mobo header. or is there a catch ?
> 
> there is a picture how I would like to do it (I made it in like 1 min)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Too much amp draw depending on the fans you use. What you propose is not advisable. Use a couple of fan headers.


----------



## Creator

I received my EVGA 1300W G2 PSU yesterday, and swapped out the HX850 (which will now power a new mining rig). That PSU stunk up my room with "new hardware smell". I swear, that smell makes me high and feel so good...









Here's to hoping I can now do 1.3v on both cards without shut down!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sorry folks, Videocardz is wrong once again. It will NOT have 6gb of vram. That makes no sense for a card named "KingPin" & 6gb is for titan named objects only.
> LunaP... I'm ~Knob hill & Sunrise. In Jacaranda.


Holy crap my friend and I used to live there we rented an apartment over there I believe it was 93rd Terrace but I could be wrong, I'll check my paypal it should still have the address LOL. There's an einstein's bagels just around the corner right? I used to work there! If you're in that area then just up Oakland park between University and pine island should be a few Computer shops, one named Tech One systems I used to work there as well.

Furhter North up Sunrise you should run into another company T.A.G (The Answer group) they changed their name to Thunder something I believe, but they pay well there for tech support if you're looking to move up. I was making nearly 18 an hour there before I left , this was back in 2002


----------



## grunion

Black screen on the hwbot bios, any ideas?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Black screen on the hwbot bios, any ideas?


On reboot?

Connect your onboard GPU and flash it with another bios!
You can use EZ3flash from my SIG!








That is an engineering bios, the first one i tried, gently supplied by Cowie! i had all sorts of issues, from black screens to whining from the cards!
Some people report excellent results! its like all in life for some are good for others not so!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## grunion

I've since flashed it to another bios, no issues other than voltage won't budge from 1.162.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I've since flashed it to another bios, no issues other than voltage won't budge from 1.162.


Skyn3t´s? what bios?

Reinstall drivers! it may probably fix it!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Skyn3t´s? what bios?
> 
> Reinstall drivers! it may probably fix it!


Yeah one of his...

I don't even have drivers installed when I flash the bios, have tried both .82 and the newest beta, same issue with the voltage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Yeah one of his...
> 
> I don't even have drivers installed when I flash the bios, have tried both .82 and the newest beta, same issue with the voltage.


Perhaps its AB, close AB, go to AB folder, delete the folder profiles and start AB back again, you have to go to settings again to re-enable unlock voltage control and monitoring boxes, it might fix it!








And the drivers did you do a clean install? if not some remains might cause the issue too!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Broke 13,000 in Firestrike...









*3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1877MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1777927*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Broke 13,000 in Firestrike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1877MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1777927*


Congrats!























Ed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Broke 13,000 in Firestrike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1877MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1777927*


You must be on Win7. My Win8 scores are significantly lower at the extreme than my Win7 scores were. Congrats!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Perhaps its AB, close AB, go to AB folder, delete the folder profiles and start AB back again, you have to go to settings again to re-enable unlock voltage control and monitoring boxes, it might fix it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the drivers did you do a clean install? if not some remains might cause the issue too!


Nothing is working, tried 3 different bios'.
Perhaps the version of AB?
I may try another version when I get time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Broke 13,000 in Firestrike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1877MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1777927*


Sick


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You must be on Win7. My Win8 scores are significantly lower at the extreme than my Win7 scores were. Congrats!


I've had these for a while now. Win 8 64bit. I used 327.23 drivers (I think), if that makes a difference .............I did not have anything else different from Win7 (clox, volts, ram etc).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1594129

Also this on extreme.........

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1740710

I would definitely be interested in what you think lowers your score because I might actually have lower scores than I could get if I knew the difference (drivers, cpu, ram?)


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I received my EVGA 1300W G2 PSU yesterday, and swapped out the HX850 (which will now power a new mining rig). That PSU stunk up my room with "new hardware smell". I swear, that smell makes me high and feel so good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping I can now do 1.3v on both cards without shut down!


I just received that same PSU yesterday to replace my exploded AX1200. How do you like it so far besides that lovely new hardware smell? I am at work but when I get home I will run it through the ropes.


----------



## LunaP

Anyone know the usually time frame before release that Nvidia releases info on their new line ups? On the ropes atm for a 3rd Titan or holding off to see what Maxwell has for their line ups, so I can debate on what I'll be grabbing. I haven't purchased my GPU blocks yet so I can go either 3x Titans or 4x 290's or stay 2 titans, check maxwell then jump to w/e I feel would be best. Hopefully it's not 1 month prior to release but if it's supposedly releasing end of 1st / beginning of 2nd quarter then possibly end of this month or would you say January for some sort of leak?
Appreciate it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone know the usually time frame before release that Nvidia releases info on their new line ups? On the ropes atm for a 3rd Titan or holding off to see what Maxwell has for their line ups, so I can debate on what I'll be grabbing. I haven't purchased my GPU blocks yet so I can go either 3x Titans or 4x 290's or stay 2 titans, check maxwell then jump to w/e I feel would be best. Hopefully it's not 1 month prior to release but if it's supposedly releasing end of 1st / beginning of 2nd quarter then possibly end of this month or would you say January for some sort of leak?
> Appreciate it.


I would go for a third titan personally, youre already 2/3 to unleashing some amazing power







i bet you could find a good one on ebay for like $650


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone know the usually time frame before release that Nvidia releases info on their new line ups? On the ropes atm for a 3rd Titan or holding off to see what Maxwell has for their line ups, so I can debate on what I'll be grabbing. I haven't purchased my GPU blocks yet so I can go either 3x Titans or 4x 290's or stay 2 titans, check maxwell then jump to w/e I feel would be best. Hopefully it's not 1 month prior to release but if it's supposedly releasing end of 1st / beginning of 2nd quarter then possibly end of this month or would you say January for some sort of leak?
> Appreciate it.


Only you can decide.

I'm personally sticking with two Titans for now, then will jump into Maxwell I'm guessing the middle of next year when we get solid releases?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I would go for a third titan personally, youre already 2/3 to unleashing some amazing power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you could find a good one on ebay for like $650


I guess, I'm checking the AMP block today to verify what I have before I go shooting for a 2ndary PSU, may just go w/ a 1600W that was posted here a few pages back, seems like it'd hold it's own with 3x Titans @ 1200mhz each and 1.2v along w/ 1 CPU though i could be wrong =x

also...

LOL wth http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e149420d737bf8f5fe96ea0860283ff8&prevstart=0
Quote:


> This video card is the Nvidia 785 Ti. This GPU features 3042 cuda cores witha base clock of 990 and a boost clock of 1123 with Nvidia Boost 2.0 technology. With 6gb's of GDDR5 memory this card will be able to play all your favorite surround games plus another monitor in 4k resolution. This card supports up to 4x Sli to give you unstoppable GPU power. Inside this beautiful case is one of the largest coolers Nvdia has ever made. This GPU is cooled with heat pipe technology to spread the heat of the GPU where it can be cooled with the dual fan design. Specs: Cuda Cores: 3024 base: 990 boost: 1123 memory: 6144 MB Multi Monitor: 4 Graphics Card Power: 315w


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Only you can decide.
> 
> I'm personally sticking with two Titans for now, then will jump into Maxwell I'm guessing the middle of next year when we get solid releases?


True but other input definitely helps on the deciding factor









I'm hoping the 800 series is the new line vs a remake of the 700 series, though wasn't the 700 series a rebrand/remake of the 600? which would mean the 800 should be a whole new area? If not and its only like 5-10% then yeah Titans till 900 series. Amazing that nvidia still holds its prices w/ the ATI cards being as cheap as they are now. Though they have a great customer base so I guess lol.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I guess, I'm checking the AMP block today to verify what I have before I go shooting for a 2ndary PSU, may just go w/ a 1600W that was posted here a few pages back, seems like it'd hold it's own with 3x Titans @ 1200mhz each and 1.2v along w/ 1 CPU though i could be wrong =x
> 
> also...
> 
> LOL wth http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e149420d737bf8f5fe96ea0860283ff8&prevstart=0
> 
> True but other input definitely helps on the deciding factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the 800 series is the new line vs a remake of the 700 series, though wasn't the 700 series a rebrand/remake of the 600? which would mean the 800 should be a whole new area? If not and its only like 5-10% then yeah Titans till 900 series. Amazing that nvidia still holds its prices w/ the ATI cards being as cheap as they are now. Though they have a great customer base so I guess lol.


rofl that sketchup, the hell is that thing supposed to be.


----------



## skupples

Tri-titan would easily hold you just fine until the Maxwell refresher. Vanilla Maxwell probably won't be here for 8+ months. Apple has the lock on twain semiconductors first 20nm runs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Broke 13,000 in Firestrike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1877MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1777927*


Amazing OCer! Love that max GPU temperature! .... "Sub-ambient"... But really its roomtemp!


----------



## Jpmboy

Managed to score an EVBot, should be arriving tomorrow... Anyone know when the TI classified will launch?


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Broke 13,000 in Firestrike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1877MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1777927*


That's a nice score. Hoping when I setup my loop I can push my Titans to 1300 core.


----------



## LunaP

Just thought about it, after 6 months almost we're finally on solar power and in AZ solar energy is put to good use, so this'll def help if I'm able to pull 1800W + from the wall









Oh! I see h2Spartans Titan on Ebay now. Wonder what the previous usage was. Most common question asked on these I see is ASIC quality lol.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Managed to score an EVBot, should be arriving tomorrow... Anyone know when the TI classified will launch?


The wha?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Broke 13,000 in Firestrike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1397MHz /1877MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1777927*


How did you get 20000 on physics score? my poxy 3820 only sits at 11000 . I think i got a problem . could be the bios


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> How did you get 20000 on physics score? my poxy 3820 only sits at 11000 . I think i got a problem . could be the bios


Those extreme chips make so much difference on 3dmark. For the love of god I think I get like 17k and I have 4 titans


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> How did you get 20000 on physics score? my poxy 3820 only sits at 11000 . I think i got a problem . could be the bios


Yeah think my 3930K sits at around 14k physics score. That's running at around 4.2GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Yeah think my 3930K sits at around 14k physics score. That's running at around 4.2GHz.


Memory timings and cpu clock....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> The wha?


http://www.evga.com/articles/00795/#2888


----------



## OccamRazor

Guys i want to ask a favor! Anyone willing to do some benches and play some games and give me feedback?
All i want is some feedback with the current GeForce 331.93 Beta Driver and [email protected] 1,3v and LLC enabled/disabled:

*To enable 53% LLC (Stock)*: Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
Insert these command(s):

For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,10"

For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,10"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10"

*To disable 0% LLC:*

For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,00"

For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,00"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,00"

Tell me which OC you got and how stable with LLC enabled/disabled!
+REP will be given!









Cheers and thanks

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00795/#2888


Woah.

So there will be a separate 780ti Classified and Classified KINGPIN edition..

Since the 780ti and 780 are compatible with the 780 classified PCB, I can see them just plopping the 780ti in there (which means we already know the specs)

However the KingPin edition seems interesting - may actually come with 6GB of ram? I can't see there being another big super duper major selling point that would warrant a different shroud/pcb/naming?


----------



## Lukas026

ok one last question about my fan setup and than I leave you guys









I ordered this little think:

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/123-grid-fan-hub

and now my question is: when I plug my Noctua NF-A14 FLX with the ULNA to this, will it run with the ULNA speed or at full load (12v) ?

ULNA should be around 900 RPM and 12V speed is 1300 rpm FYI

GRID itself dont have any voltage control but I am not sure how it will work, ideas ?

Thank you very much and sorry Ed cant run these benches for you, becouse my air cooled Titan would not feel good if I pump 1.3v to him


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Instructions
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i want to ask a favor! Anyone willing to do some benches and play some games and give me feedback?
> All i want is some feedback with the current GeForce 331.93 Beta Driver and [email protected] 1,3v and LLC enabled/disabled:
> 
> *To enable 53% LLC (Stock)*: Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
> Insert these command(s):
> 
> For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,10"
> 
> For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,10"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10"
> 
> *To disable 0% LLC: *
> 
> For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,00"
> 
> For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,00"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,00"
> 
> Tell me which OC you got and how stable with LLC enabled/disabled!
> +REP will be given!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and thanks
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I'd help but as you know my Titans are on air so no 1.3V on 331.93 as the temps would just melt it at that voltage on these drivers.

Why do you ask ? Something to do with Temps and LLC? .93 is hotter then normal here


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Woah.
> 
> So there will be a separate 780ti Classified and Classified KINGPIN edition..
> 
> Since the 780ti and 780 are compatible with the 780 classified PCB, I can see them just plopping the 780ti in there (which means we already know the specs)
> 
> However the KingPin edition seems interesting - may actually come with 6GB of ram? I can't see there being another big super duper major selling point that would warrant a different shroud/pcb/naming?


Will not have 6 gigs of vram. That's currently reserved for "titan" name only. Jacob specified directly to this suspicion on the EVGA forums.

Sorry Lukas, don't know how all that will work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I'd help but as you know my Titans are on air so no 1.3V on 331.93 as the temps would just melt it at that voltage on these drivers.
> 
> Why do you ask ? Something to do with Temps and LLC? .93 is hotter then normal here


No, something to do with drivers and LLC, im conducting some tests on the titans and would like additional feedback, also on the 780´s, i asked for feedback as well!
Will post later my findings!

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Will not have 6 gigs of vram. That's currently reserved for "titan" name only. Jacob specified directly to this suspicion on the EVGA forums.
> 
> Sorry Lukas, don't know how all that will work.


So weird - while I did hear about this, makes you wonder what exactly the pull of the KingPin edition will be.. two more phases and a third bios that is going to be dispersed over the internet in minutes anyways? I'm sure that any sort of unlimited voltage and tdp will be a bios thing so I just don't get it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> So weird - while I did hear about this, makes you wonder what exactly the pull of the KingPin edition will be.. two more phases and a third bios that is going to be dispersed over the internet in minutes anyways? I'm sure that any sort of unlimited voltage and tdp will be a bios thing so I just don't get it.


Seems Nvidia has found a pretty good way of locking people out on the GK110B PCB's, the Classi will go to 1.35v with software, & require an EVbot (no longer made) to go higher. KPE will have unlimited voltage, & TDP out of the box. It's going to be the Classifieds classi. The classi has already been shown to have 8+8+6 power supply. Soooooooooooo yeah, that's insane. Haven't seen something like that since the 580 Classified.

Either way, 6gb of vram is not a heavy OC'ers dream. Just ask 420FTW. They have no need for it in benches that barely use 1gb of vram. All it does is increase the probability of a failed memory OC.

I think it's safe to say the Titan Black Edition will come to fruition knowing neither of these models will sport 6gb of VRAM. Basically what Jacob said is "6gb is still locked to the Titan name for now, we don't know if/when this will change." Combine that with the fact that Nvidia has AT LEAST 6 months of time to kill before Maxwell & who knows what the hell they will crank out to keep the money flowing.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Combine that with the fact that Nvidia has AT LEAST 6 months of time to kill before Maxwell & who knows what the hell they will crank out to keep the money flowing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*


Oh yeah.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*


I felt kind of like that back in October when I shelled out 3k in 15 minutes.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I'd help but as you know my Titans are on air so no 1.3V on 331.93 as the temps would just melt it at that voltage on these drivers.
> 
> Why do you ask ? Something to do with Temps and LLC? .93 is hotter then normal here


No the problem is for me, at 1.3 volts i am stable at 1267. The cards Vdroop with LLC set to default to 1.26~ volts. When i Disable LLC(constant voltage) my card is unstable and a hard freeze happens. This is repeatable on my 2nd titan. Also you do not have to use 1.3 volts, i can reproduce the problem even at 1.25 volts.. As long as you arent using auto volts, it should cause the same problem.. Windows 7 64bit, latest updates,drivers etc.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok one last question about my fan setup and than I leave you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered this little think:
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/123-grid-fan-hub
> 
> and now my question is: when I plug my Noctua NF-A14 FLX with the ULNA to this, will it run with the ULNA speed or at full load (12v) ?
> 
> ULNA should be around 900 RPM and 12V speed is 1300 rpm FYI
> 
> GRID itself dont have any voltage control but I am not sure how it will work, ideas ?
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry Ed cant run these benches for you, becouse my air cooled Titan would not feel good if I pump 1.3v to him


If you use ULNA will always run at ULNA speed maximum no matter where you plug it (mobo or fan controller). ULNA acts as a voltage reduction and in fact if you place your hands on it after a while you will notice it gets hot. That's because the ULNA adapter is dissipating heat to account for the voltage leak being doing on purpose.

Hope that helps


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guys

anyone not using a backplate can measure the the ram dimensions for me? I think it should be something like 19 mm by 15 mm but I would like to known the exact dimension of the memory chip.

I am thinking about replacing my HydroCopper block with the EK shorties and use an extreme version of Fujipoly thermal interface:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17499/thr-181/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797&id=pVMtcIGg&mv_pc=1693

to replace the default Ek thermal pads as well as using as a interface for some copper heatsinks on the back of the card.

Cheers

Gabriel


----------



## Jpmboy

just sold my 7970s....


----------



## Gabrielzm

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="Jpmboy" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19650#post_21323649"]just sold my 7970s....










[/quote


]

Gorgeous with those aquacomputer blocks. I am sure they were well used.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> quote name="Jpmboy" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19650#post_21323649"]just sold my 7970s....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Gorgeous with those aquacomputer blocks. I am sure they were well used.


For the past what, two years, they have been on most of the time. Still run strong. IMO at their time of launch, the 7970s were a game changer (







) ... somewhat like the titans are!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For the past what, two years, they have been on most of the time. Still run strong. IMO at their time of launch, the 7970s were a game changer (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... somewhat like the titans are!


Agree. I went for the heavily modified Sapphire version of the 7950 so strong that was equal to the 7970 default and nearly silent. Love that card and play a lot with it.


----------



## skupples

THESE DYNATRONS ARE SO LOUD THAT I MUST YELL FOR YOU TO HEAR THIS POST


----------



## dpoverlord

So I got BF4, for some reason EVGA's Rivatuner FPS does not show + the game is crashing every 5 seconds.

Anyone play this yet? Made a post about it (quite humorous)
http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/3-Titans-8050-x-1600-surround-but-Yet-BF4-is-crashing-Please/td-p/1955581

Good god this is painful.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I got BF4, for some reason EVGA's Rivatuner FPS does not show + the game is crashing every 5 seconds.
> 
> Anyone play this yet? Made a post about it (quite humorous)
> http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/3-Titans-8050-x-1600-surround-but-Yet-BF4-is-crashing-Please/td-p/1955581
> 
> Good god this is painful.


?????

my SLI Titans is easily running this game over 60 FPS on 2560x1440p maxxed out, yours can do triple 1440p without much of a problem... it's probably lacking optimizations on surround resolutions on their end, not your setup.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ?????
> 
> my SLI Titans is easily running this game over 60 FPS on 2560x1440p maxxed out, yours can do triple 1440p without much of a problem... it's probably lacking optimizations on surround resolutions on their end, not your setup.


How did you run the benchmark setup? Rivatuner does not show the fps and there are so many random crashe


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I got BF4, for some reason EVGA's Rivatuner FPS does not show + the game is crashing every 5 seconds.
> 
> Anyone play this yet? Made a post about it (quite humorous)
> http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/3-Titans-8050-x-1600-surround-but-Yet-BF4-is-crashing-Please/td-p/1955581
> 
> Good god this is painful.


Riva tuner is a 32 bit application. You are probably running the 64 bit version of BF4. Switch to 32 bit BF4 and riva tuner should work.


----------



## dpoverlord

doesn't help that it locks up with my titans every 15 min. This has to be the worst developed PC games of all time. Great Job EA on BF4 LoL


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Great Job EA on everything


EFA.

They are useless, game is still rife with bugs which can be a nightmare.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Woah.
> 
> So there will be a separate 780ti Classified and Classified KINGPIN edition..
> 
> Since the 780ti and 780 are compatible with the 780 classified PCB, I can see them just plopping the 780ti in there (which means we already know the specs)
> 
> However the KingPin edition seems interesting - may actually come with 6GB of ram? I can't see there being another big super duper major selling point that would warrant a different shroud/pcb/naming?


This knowledgeable "CallsignVega" post sums it up for me. Hope it's allowed to link to somebodies post in another thread. Sorry if I'm overstepping here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified/270#post_21311814

Whoa! This thread moves quick..........


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> EFA.
> 
> They are useless, game is still rife with bugs which can be a nightmare.


First experience with EA... I do not understand how something could be released that is this buggy. It is just mind boggling...........


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> there are so many random crashe


looks like its time for some more voltage


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> doesn't help that it locks up with my titans every 15 min. This has to be the worst developed PC games of all time. Great Job EA on BF4 LoL


looks like its time for some more voltage


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> This knowledgeable "CallsignVega" post sums it up for me. Hope it's allowed to link to somebodies post in another thread. Sorry if I'm overstepping here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified/270#post_21311814
> 
> Whoa! This thread moves quick..........


wouldn't bet your britches, especially on that last part unfortunately


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> So it seems that there may be 780Ti 6GB edition after all. From EVGA no less.


why are people so quick to spread misinformation. Care to splan what in this image brought you to the aforementioned conclusion? The use of a small amount of common sense would dispel all but the most concrete of affirmations.

NVidia has made a lot of mistakes recently, allowed their greed to show through, and lost much clout... however even they wouldn't make a mistake of this degree. Not till next year and Maxwell will you see anything with that kind of vram. Even then they may show their moneylust and dabble w/ 4gb cards.

time will tell.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> why are people so quick to spread misinformation. Care to splan what in this image brought you to the aforementioned conclusion? The use of a small amount of common sense would dispel all but the most concrete of affirmations.
> 
> NVidia has made a lot of mistakes recently, allowed their greed to show through, and lost much clout... however even they wouldn't make a mistake of this degree. Not till next year and Maxwell will you see anything with that kind of vram. Even then they may show their moneylust and dabble w/ 4gb cards.
> 
> time will tell.


its because that terrible site videocardz decided to make up more info to get website hits and said the card will have 6gb even though jacob has confirmed it will be 3gb.


----------



## dpoverlord

No def not its the game not my computer


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> You're likely to get over 9000 responses about skyn3t's v2 GHz bios. I recommend you find any post by OccamRazer and use the esay3flash tool and skyn3t's v2 bios, as that's what I plan on doing shortly. His sig contains all the info you need + instructions on putting your rig in your sig.


depending on what you want/need, its extremely simple to make your own using KBT. Their are a few settings it cannot modify that are done using something else which I am unfamiliar with. (they keep it secret to keep e-fans for self esteem or something I guess) But they are settings all but the most anal wont care much about. ie: bios name, the way voltage is displayed/denonmination vs offset, and I think that's about it (off the top of my head).

for the lazy or incapable, its a quick and easy performance boost however. If I wasn't of the latter crowd (anal/ocd) id use it myself. Unfortunately I like things tailored specifically for "me" so doing it myself is the only option. Still researching how to change those last couple settings that kbt and kgb wont handle however. At this point, all threads and posts and inquries have been ignored and google hasn't been very friendly. The few people that do know (svl7, skyn3t, perhaps naennon and a few others) aren't sharing. You'd think theyre getting paid for these bios' or something and are worried about someone getting a piece of the pie lol.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its because that terrible site videocardz decided to make up more info to get website hits and said the card will have 6gb even though jacob has confirmed it will be 3gb.


isn't it pretty much common knowledge that NVidia isn't allowing any modification of the pcb this gen? I would say that would amount to a massive modification lol

anyhow, I haven't heard of the site. Common sense says avoid it, but curiosity says go check it out lol.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> No def not its the game not my computer


prove it







in all seriousness, theirs one way to find out. Considering I have no problems with the game, im apprehensive about finding it responsible. Such a large title im pretty sure they have tested it to a great degree on many many configs and if problems like that existed it wouldn't make it out of the gate.

I could be being a bit optimistic though, who's to say. Return your cpu and gpu to stock and see if it still happens. If so, you have an argument.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> isn't it pretty much common knowledge that NVidia isn't allowing any modification of the pcb this gen? I would say that would amount to a massive modification lol
> 
> anyhow, I haven't heard of the site. Common sense says avoid it, but curiosity says go check it out lol.


its basically a site of rumors made up by the owners of the site so they get more site traffic, sometimes they get some bits right, like they managed to guess a couple of the specs of the 290x, and then claimed they had "insider information" about it lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> depending on what you want/need, its extremely simple to make your own using KBT. Their are a few settings it cannot modify that are done using something else which I am unfamiliar with. (they keep it secret to keep e-fans for self esteem or something I guess) But they are settings all but the most anal wont care much about. ie: bios name, the way voltage is displayed/denonmination vs offset, and I think that's about it (off the top of my head).
> 
> for the lazy or incapable, its a quick and easy performance boost however. If I wasn't of the latter crowd (anal/ocd) id use it myself. Unfortunately I like things tailored specifically for "me" so doing it myself is the only option. Still researching how to change those last couple settings that kbt and kgb wont handle however. At this point, all threads and posts and inquries have been ignored and google hasn't been very friendly. The few people that do know (svl7, skyn3t, perhaps naennon and a few others) aren't sharing. You'd think theyre getting paid for these bios' or something and are worried about someone getting a piece of the pie lol.


Be careful with KBT. What last parameter? And you need a hex editor to make the right changes, not kbt.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> depending on what you want/need, its extremely simple to make your own using KBT. Their are a few settings it cannot modify that are done using something else which I am unfamiliar with. (they keep it secret to keep e-fans for self esteem or something I guess) But they are settings all but the most anal wont care much about. ie: bios name, the way voltage is displayed/denonmination vs offset, and I think that's about it (off the top of my head).
> 
> for the lazy or incapable, its a quick and easy performance boost however. If I wasn't of the latter crowd (anal/ocd) id use it myself. Unfortunately I like things tailored specifically for "me" so doing it myself is the only option. Still researching how to change those last couple settings that kbt and kgb wont handle however. At this point, all threads and posts and inquries have been ignored and google hasn't been very friendly. The few people that do know (svl7, skyn3t, perhaps naennon and a few others) aren't sharing. You'd think theyre getting paid for these bios' or something and are worried about someone getting a piece of the pie lol.


I am happy to be lazy and incapable when it comes to customizing bios, as I neither have the time nor the energy to focus on this subject matter. For some of us, our work lives seem more important than this stuff, unfortunately.
I for one am glad that skyn3t or slv7 can help us out. Skyn3t is on this forum, and always helpful.

I don't fault them for not sharing their "secrets", as you would call it. Skyn3t does this for free, and slv7 runs his own site.
So asking the masters for tricks of the trade is akin to taking a short cut from being an initiate to adept.








I am sure if you are persistent enough, you will find a way, it may be the hard way though...lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I got BF4, for some reason EVGA's Rivatuner FPS does not show + the game is crashing every 5 seconds.
> 
> Anyone play this yet? Made a post about it (quite humorous)
> http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-4/3-Titans-8050-x-1600-surround-but-Yet-BF4-is-crashing-Please/td-p/1955581
> 
> Good god this is painful.


The game is a CPU killer. The crashes are most likely EA/Dice's fault, but you may want to tweak your CPU overclock, as it's likely putting a hurting on that 9xx series. RIVA Tuner will not be able to show OSD until it gets a x64 update, as the game runs in true 64bit. Should be coming in the next few days.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> for the lazy or incapable, its a quick and easy performance boost however. If I wasn't of the latter crowd (anal/ocd) id use it myself. Unfortunately I like things tailored specifically for "me" so doing it myself is the only option. Still researching how to change those last couple settings that kbt and kgb wont handle however. A*t this point, all threads and posts and inquries have been ignored and google hasn't been very friendly. The few people that do know (svl7, skyn3t, perhaps naennon and a few others) aren't sharing. You'd think theyre getting paid for these bios' or something and are worried about someone getting a piece of the pie lol*.


wth























is this real life? are you really complaining?


----------



## skupples

Naeanon and slv7 do accept and promote donations.


----------



## dealio

maybe if you pay them they'll tutor over skype to your delight


----------



## skupples

I think sky's unwillingness has to do with fear that he might teach you how to destroy your graphics card or something along those lines


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think sky's unwillingness has to do with fear that he might teach you how to destroy your graphics card or something along those lines


First thing a noob would do was unlock the voltage, it cant be controlled but the noob wouldn't know that now, would he? Then there would be a sower smell of burned electronics... Like this there are a lot of things that can go wrong bios editing when you dont know what youre doing!
On a side note, as i understand it from Unwinder´s words, only AB with support x64 through RTSS 6.0, precisionX will not be able to display OSD or read framerates in x64 applications (games or benches)

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think sky's unwillingness has to do with fear that he might teach you how to destroy your graphics card or something along those lines


^^^ this!!!

But:


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The game is a CPU killer. The crashes are most likely EA/Dice's fault, but you may want to tweak your CPU overclock, as it's likely putting a hurting on that 9xx series. RIVA Tuner will not be able to show OSD until it gets a x64 update, as the game runs in true 64bit. Should be coming in the next few days.[/quoteIf u go into the console and type in perfoverlay.drawfps 1. You can get bf4 frame rates. Even in 64bit


----------



## superx51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> doesn't help that it locks up with my titans every 15 min. quoteIf u go into the console and type in perfoverlay.drawfps 1. You can get bf4 frame rates. Even in 64bitThis has to be the worst developed PC games of all time. Great Job EA on BF4 LoL


----------



## LunaP

superx51 you can use the edit button vs multiple postings lol


----------



## skupples

battlefield 4 is going to magically Run amazing once mantle hits. The game is designed with mantel but mantle is missing right now which probably explains a lot of the issues I'm convinced that wants mantle hits it'll be night and day for people on AMD. Which believe people still having issues on our side pissed off and looking to switch teams. I guess I'm one of the lucky people having zero issues with battlefield 4. It requires a lot more voltage on my CPU or GPU compared to any other game


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> battlefield 4 is going to magically Run amazing once mantle hits. The game is designed with mantel but mantle is missing right now which probably explains a lot of the issues I'm convinced that wants mantle hits it'll be night and day for people on AMD. Which believe people still having issues on our side pissed off and looking to switch teams. I guess I'm one of the lucky people having zero issues with battlefield 4. It requires a lot more voltage on my CPU or GPU compared to any other game


Until I slightly overvolted my cpu OC ([email protected]), i had a few hangs. Since then it has run great!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> prove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in all seriousness, theirs one way to find out. Considering I have no problems with the game, im apprehensive about finding it responsible. Such a large title im pretty sure they have tested it to a great degree on many many configs and if problems like that existed it wouldn't make it out of the gate.
> 
> I could be being a bit optimistic though, who's to say. Return your cpu and gpu to stock and see if it still happens. If so, you have an argument.


Yeah gpu is at stock speeds, the cpu is stable, but I added more volts. I did some research and it seems lots of people are having this issue.

Lol oh well


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yeah gpu is at stock speeds, the cpu is stable, but I added more volts. I did some research and it seems lots of people are having this issue.
> 
> Lol oh well


@klepp0906

Go check the main OCN BF4 thread, every other post is a crashing issue of some sort.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yeah gpu is at stock speeds, the cpu is stable, but I added more volts. I did some research and it seems lots of people are having this issue.
> 
> Lol oh well


Enable LLC if you have done the LLC mod!
I found through some people that tested the LLC with the new nvidia drivers (Imprezzion) and (Agent-A01) for pointing me to the right direction!








With the 780Ti introduction some changes in the drivers made the LLC mod not stable on the Titan/780 cards with the NCP4206!
I found that all my OC crashed at all voltages and clocks now with LLC disabled, 2-3mn and crashes!
So guys for now we´re better off leaving LLC at default, in the next few days ill test [email protected] 100%, as default is 0%=53% and give you all feedback!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3T Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Enable LLC if you have done the LLC mod!
> I found through some people that tested the LLC with the new nvidia drivers (Imprezzion) and (Agent-A01) for pointing me to the right direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 780Ti introduction some changes in the drivers made the LLC mod not stable on the Titan/780 cards with the NCP4206!
> I found that all my OC crashed at all voltages and clocks now with LLC disabled, 2-3mn and crashes!
> So guys for now we´re better off leaving LLC at default, in the next few days ill test [email protected] 100%, as default is 0%=53% and give you all feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3T Team)


I get barely any V-droop with Voltage crack enabled so I just leave LLC off to begin with.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I get barely any V-droop with Voltage crack enabled so I just leave LLC off to begin with.


I get 0.006v with LLC default (53%)! its weird, almost like it was already enabled and when you disable it, it crashes!
Before doing the mod was the only way to get higher OC, now i get higher OC if i leave it enabled!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I get 0.006v with LLC default (53%)! its weird, almost like it was already enabled and when you disable it, it crashes!
> Before doing the mod was the only way to get higher OC, now i get higher OC if i leave it enabled!


Something definitely changed a few drivers ago.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Ok just ran a quick test. Upped my CPU back up to 4.8Ghz (found a rather nice bunch of OC settings)

Upped my cards to 1.3 for 1300mhz with +750 mem so 3750. Ran the same 3DMark test twice. once with LLC off and once with LLC on

This is with it on

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1257188

And off

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1257219

Could be pot luck but thought i'd share just incase. Either way for some weird reason im well back to my old nice 16000 scores with newer drivers which i thought were killing them.

So im happy


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I use the free Photobucket app. Upload it to there then the pic can be directly posted to OCN. Its a great app.
> Either you guys have:
> 
> terrible case air flow
> your fan profile has not been adjusted
> or your TIM needs to be re-applied
> I have tested 6 different Titans and the max temps on air was 70-72c after adjusted fan profile (when tested in single GPU use, non-SLI). This is with max OC at full load. Stock bios. (max OC was 1137-1202mhz depending on card quality).
> From what i have tested quad Titans have had a max benefit of 20% increased performance with PCI-E 3.0 x16 to all 4 pci-e slots, vs PCI-E 2.0 x16 (pci-e 2.0 x16 = pci-e 3.0 x8). I would say average was around 10% + performance in the few games i tested. This additional performance of course drastically differs between games as different game engines rely on the bandwidth of pci-e differently. Also the higher you resolution, the more PCI-E bandwidth will weigh on your performance. And this was quad Titans at 7680x1440.


ironic, I read the opposite. once your up to 3-4 cards, 8x-16x makes basically no difference. gotta love the web.


----------



## klepp0906

"First of all dont forget you´re on OCN! You should have OC in your blood!
I WILL BE USING (AB) AfterBurner AS ITS THE ONLY SOFTWARE THAT ALLOWS SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROL AND MONITORING
Download and install the latest AB here: "

as per the guide on the first page.

PrecisionX has voltage and monitoring....

anyone able to explain the process for that bit of kit? I prefer it to a HUGE degree


----------



## Luke212

im confused. i use NVInspector and adjust the voltage with skynet bios? What purpose would I have for AB?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Ok just ran a quick test. Upped my CPU back up to 4.8Ghz (found a rather nice bunch of OC settings)
> Upped my cards to 1.3 for 1300mhz with +750 mem so 3750. Ran the same 3DMark test twice. once with LLC off and once with LLC on
> 
> This is with it on
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1257188
> 
> And off
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1257219
> 
> Could be pot luck but thought i'd share just incase. Either way for some weird reason im well back to my old nice 16000 scores with newer drivers which i thought were killing them.
> So im happy


does overclocking to that level make that much of a difference? im getting 19k with 4 titans O.O either scaling is like.. uber dumps or I suck. of course that's with mine at 1100 with no memory overclock yet (working on doing this llc and voltage unlock as you can see)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> does overclocking to that level make that much of a difference? im getting 19k with 4 titans O.O either scaling is like.. uber dumps or I suck. of course that's with mine at 1100 with no memory overclock yet (working on doing this llc and voltage unlock as you can see)


Hard to offer advice without knowing what you have and how far it is overclocked already....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> "First of all dont forget you´re on OCN! You should have OC in your blood!
> I WILL BE USING (AB) AfterBurner AS ITS THE ONLY SOFTWARE THAT ALLOWS SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROL AND MONITORING
> Download and install the latest AB here: "
> 
> as per the guide on the first page.
> 
> PrecisionX has voltage and monitoring....
> 
> anyone able to explain the process for that bit of kit? I prefer it to a HUGE degree


Understated that the voltmod only works with AB in controlling the NCP4206, precisionx does not work, and on a side note precisionx will not work either with x64 games with OSD in the next RTSS 6.0!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> im confused. i use NVInspector and adjust the voltage with skynet bios? What purpose would I have for AB?


You cant have driver controllable voltage up to 1,212v with inspector, precisionx, AB; but only with AB (*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*), directly controlling the voltage regulator NCP4206 you are able to go up to 1,300v, which in turn enables if you wish another voltage tool, Zawarudos tool, to increase that voltage all the way to 1.500v!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Redshift 91

Nvidia's registry tool isn't working on my RIVBE, it won't enable pcie3.0. anyone know a fix?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> ironic, I read the opposite. once your up to 3-4 cards, 8x-16x makes basically no difference. gotta love the web.


It's the exact opposite it seems. The more GPU's you have, the bigger the difference becomes. quad-sli seems to benefit greatly from PLX chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> "First of all dont forget you´re on OCN! You should have OC in your blood!
> I WILL BE USING (AB) AfterBurner AS ITS THE ONLY SOFTWARE THAT ALLOWS SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROL AND MONITORING
> Download and install the latest AB here: "
> 
> as per the guide on the first page.
> 
> PrecisionX has voltage and monitoring....
> 
> anyone able to explain the process for that bit of kit? I prefer it to a HUGE degree


MSI AfterBurner is the only program that can communicate directly with the voltage buck controller NCP4206. Yes. Precision X can control stock volts, & yes you can use Nvidia inspector to some degree as well, but if you want to run the volt mod you *must* use Msi AfterBurner. You will grow to love it, it has quickly become the more superior of the overclocking utilities thanks to unwinders sleepless nights. *if you are running your GPU's on air, DO NOT GO ABOVE 1.212V*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> does overclocking to that level make that much of a difference? im getting 19k with 4 titans O.O either scaling is like.. uber dumps or I suck. of course that's with mine at 1100 with no memory overclock yet (working on doing this llc and voltage unlock as you can see)


It can, also CPU & motherboard pci-e layout will also make a bit of a difference. Quad-SLI is a wild beast. She takes allot of work to properly tame. There's more than one reason behind Nvidia locking 780 to tri-sli. BECAUSE QUAD-SLI IS A BIOTCH. If you are running on a Sandybridge-E CPU, make sure you are running the force gen 3.0 hack.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Nvidia's registry tool isn't working on my RIVBE, it won't enable pcie3.0. anyone know a fix?


ohhh brother. I was really hoping this wouldn't happen. Hopefully it can be resolved before i get to that point.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Nvidia's registry tool isn't working on my RIVBE, it won't enable pcie3.0. anyone know a fix?


Are you sure pci-3 is enable in BIOS?


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Are you sure pci-3 is enable in BIOS?


In the bios, it reads titan 1 at pcie 3.0 x16
and titan 2 at pcie 3.0 x8

Right now I'm using the adjacent slots, I'll be fixing that as soon as I have my new crystal link, but for now I'm stuck like this and the pcie 2.0 x8 (in windows) makes benching sli impossible. I thought I read about a manual registry hack, but I'm not sure where to find it.


----------



## skupples

@RedShift 91 The second PCI-E slot is only ever capable of 8.0, because Asus pinched pennies on a 500$ motherboard and only pinned it for 8x doesn't matter if it's 3.0 or 2.0

It really bothers me tbh. My LGA 1155 mobo's are fully pinned for 16x out of all three sockets. It's BS if you ask me, they be skimping on top of the line gear, & that makes me want to punch them in the nuts.

I'm confused by the last post... The bios reports 3.0 but GPU-Z does not?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hard to offer advice without knowing what you have and how far it is overclocked already....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


haswell @ 4.7 and 4 titans on air around 1.15'ish

although, while im here I just finally got the voltage unlock going as well as the LLC thing taken care of BUT as odd as it sounds, I am only getting the LLC on one card. if I set 1225 I was getting 1244 rock solid on card 3 and on the other 3 cards it was all over the place down near 1225. Does this need to be enabled per card somehow?

I know im late to the party, believe it or not ive had this pc since july but first the mobo stopped working and after that RMA I dropped my haswell during the install and after that replacement I found out my psu wasn't enough to power my titans just as I began dialing them in to finally have some fun. couple all that with a good 30 days worth of getting my overclock proplerly dialed in and stressed on the cpu and memory timings as tight as I can. Today my 2nd psu finally got here.. and so now I can finish w/ the gpu's and call it a day. I could be gaming by this time tomorrow


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Redshift 91 The second PCI-E slot is only ever capable of 8.0, because Asus pinched pennies on a 500$ motherboard and only pinned it for 8x doesn't matter if it's 3.0 or 2.0
> 
> It really bothers me tbh. My LGA 1155 mobo's are fully pinned for 16x out of all three sockets. It's BS if you ask me, they be skimping on top of the line gear, & that makes me want to punch them in the nuts.
> 
> I'm confused by the last post... The bios reports 3.0 but GPU-Z does not?


The issue with pcie 3.0 on x79 has always been nvidia's drivers, AMDs cards run at pcie 3.0 natively. The Bios will always see it as gen 3 because all x79 boards and lga 2011 cpus can do it, but nvidia screwed the pooch and released their "hack" but I'm thinking the newer drivers broke it along with everything else. Someone had a manual hack here on OCN, but there's so much data to sort through, I figured I could got here and someone might know it or of it.

I know the second card would be running x8 from the beginning, but pcie 3.0 x8 is not a bottleneck to the titans (I ran them on my maximus v gene at 3.0 x8,x8 and took 6th place on ocn's top 30vally scores on stock bios, I just never entered the score), but because of 2.0 x8, the titans' clockrates sit at 575MHz. They don't need to go faster because the cpu can't feed them any more data.


----------



## klepp0906

just for reference. notice something wrong w/ that picture? any ideas?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> just for reference. notice something wrong w/ that picture? any ideas?


nope looks fine. Probably have a 10% ish gap in ASIC across the cards. Don't blow them up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> haswell @ 4.7 and 4 titans on air around 1.15'ish
> 
> although, while im here I just finally got the voltage unlock going as well as the LLC thing taken care of BUT as odd as it sounds, I am only getting the LLC on one card. if I set 1225 I was getting 1244 rock solid on card 3 and on the other 3 cards it was all over the place down near 1225. Does this need to be enabled per card somehow?
> 
> I know im late to the party, believe it or not ive had this pc since july but first the mobo stopped working and after that RMA I dropped my haswell during the install and after that replacement I found out my psu wasn't enough to power my titans just as I began dialing them in to finally have some fun. couple all that with a good 30 days worth of getting my overclock proplerly dialed in and stressed on the cpu and memory timings as tight as I can. Today my 2nd psu finally got here.. and so now I can finish w/ the gpu's and call it a day. I could be gaming by this time tomorrow


Did you read my guide? *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

 

You need to do the steps on both cards, must have return code "41" for each card, to "tell" AB that each card indeed has the NCP4206 voltage controller!
And fill your SIG with your RIG as alancsalt asked, its best to help you!, there is a link in my SIG or the one alancsalt posted









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> The issue with pcie 3.0 on x79 has always been nvidia's drivers, AMDs cards run at pcie 3.0 natively. The Bios will always see it as gen 3 because all x79 boards and lga 2011 cpus can do it, but nvidia screwed the pooch and released their "hack" but I'm thinking the newer drivers broke it along with everything else. Someone had a manual hack here on OCN, but there's so much data to sort through, I figured I could got here and someone might know it or of it.
> 
> I know the second card would be running x8 from the beginning, but pcie 3.0 x8 is not a bottleneck to the titans (I ran them on my maximus v gene at 3.0 x8,x8 and took 6th place on ocn's top 30vally scores on stock bios, I just never entered the score), but because of 2.0 x8, the titans' clockrates sit at 575MHz. They don't need to go faster because the cpu can't feed them any more data.


That extremely detailed breakdown is probably a week back in the logs. It's around the time we were all clocking pci-e bandwidth.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That extremely detailed breakdown is probably a week back in the logs. It's around the time we were all clocking pci-e bandwidth.


Thanks, Skupples, I'll just start reading backwards. So bummed, I finally finished sleeving my PSU, so my rig is actually running, but this pcie 2.0 thing ticks me off, you'd think they'd have stuck to their word and unlocked pcie 3 for all x79 boards and cpus like they said they were back around the 326 WHQL.

Edit: I also just checked my ASICs, my superclocked sig is 72.2 and my new plane jane evga titan is 75.8. That's fairly good considering the lottery, no wonder they could do 1150/7000 on 1.12v. I wonder what 1.3 will net me?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Thanks, Skupples, I'll just start reading backwards. So bummed, I finally finished sleeving my PSU, so my rig is actually running, but this pcie 2.0 thing ticks me off, you'd think they'd have stuck to their word and unlocked pcie 3 for all x79 boards and cpus like they said they were back around the 326 WHQL


Yeah, it doesn't really make any sense. Also, the lockout was two fold. It was partially on Intel for not including 3.0 in the 3930k white papers, & on Nvidia for forcing a lockout on top of that.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope looks fine. Probably have a 10% ish gap in ASIC across the cards. Don't blow them up.


so the 1.225 on all my cards and the 1.45 on one of them is normal? 

odd considering that underload the 1.45 functions as it should w/ the LLC mod (fluctuates a maximum of 6 and is +25 from what I set) while the others don't and aren't.

next pls


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you read my guide? *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do the steps on both cards, must have return code "41" for each card, to "tell" AB that each card indeed has the NCP4206 voltage controller!
> And fill your SIG with your RIG as alancsalt asked, its best to help you!, there is a link in my SIG or the one alancsalt posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


sure did, that's why I am able to raise the voltage up to whatever I want on all the cards. (past 1.212) the issue isn't the volt mod, its the LLC mod

I am on air so I wont be going much further for now but im sure you can understand why 1.225 on 3 cards and 1.250ish on one card is an issue









ive now used zawrudo's tool in an attempt to rectify it by running it and clicking the (blue side for ri3 cards) on the LLC for 2 or more cards, however the voltages are still the same.. GPU1 no llc mod, GPU2 no llc mod, GPU3 LLC mod enabled, GPU4 no llc mod


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> so the 1.225 on all my cards and the 1.45 on one of them is normal?


your screen shot doesn't show that... it shows.

1.213 max 1.255 - running 1.219
1.213 max 1.255 - running 1.219
1.231 max .1.244 - running 1.244
1.213 max 1.255 - running 1.225

if you are getting 1.45 on one of them, YOU NEED TO TURN IT OFF BEFORE IT GOES BOOM.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> sure did, that's why I am able to raise the voltage up to whatever I want on all the cards. (past 1.212) the issue isn't the volt mod, its the LLC mod
> 
> I am on air so I wont be going much further for now but im sure you can understand why 1.225 on 3 cards and 1.250ish on one card is an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive now used zawrudo's tool in an attempt to rectify it by running it and clicking the (blue side for ri3 cards) on the LLC for 2 or more cards, however the voltages are still the same.. GPU1 no llc mod, GPU2 no llc mod, GPU3 LLC mod enabled, GPU4 no llc mod


If you dont alter all VEN_ files and do the commands to allow AB to recognize all the cards, the one you miss will not accept LLC commands from AB!
You must alter all the VEN_ files and run the commands in command prompt and return code "41" in each card, the volt mod is connected to LLC mod!
AB is a interface between you and the voltage controller, in order for you to issue commands (Voltage and LLC disable from 53% (default) and disable (0%) ) the voltmod must be correctly done!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> sure did, that's why I am able to raise the voltage up to whatever I want on all the cards. (past 1.212) the issue isn't the volt mod, its the LLC mod
> 
> I am on air so I wont be going much further for now but im sure you can understand why 1.225 on 3 cards and 1.250ish on one card is an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive now used zawrudo's tool in an attempt to rectify it by running it and clicking the (blue side for ri3 cards) on the LLC for 2 or more cards, however the voltages are still the same.. GPU1 no llc mod, GPU2 no llc mod, GPU3 LLC mod enabled, GPU4 no llc mod


also, what Ed left off is that the voltage is always going to run higher than what you set. If you want 1.212 you need to set ~1.188

My titans run ~1.238 @ 1.212 set.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> your screen shot doesn't show that... it shows.
> 
> 1.213 max 1.255 - running 1.219
> 1.213 max 1.255 - running 1.219
> 1.231 max .1.244 - running 1.244
> 1.213 max 1.255 - running 1.225
> 
> if you are getting 1.45 on one of them, YOU NEED TO TURN IT OFF BEFORE IT GOES BOOM.


so you basically just ... re wrote what I said LOL. your aware how LLC works correct? look at those numbers again /sigh

before any other semantics are argued, LLC is functioning properly on GPU3 for the umpteenth time. It is not functioning on 1, 2, 4.

Is anyone using more than 2 GPUS and using LLC? which tool did you use to enable? Any ideas? Trying to sort this out before I do a fresh install of windows and get some gametime in. Id prefer not to bork my new install up with all my experimenting so im doing it now









and 1.244 isn't going to kill my card anytime soon







but I appreciate your concern. The point isn't the voltage it is at, its where it is relative to the other 3 cards









P.S. Sorry I failed at resizing the screenie (I run 4k reso it was gargantuan) but it doesn't say 1.255 on the other 3 it says 1.225 just ftr


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you dont alter all VEN_ files and do the commands to allow AB to recognize all the cards, the one you miss will not accept LLC commands from AB!
> You must alter all the VEN_ files and run the commands in command prompt and return code "41" in each card, the volt mod is connected to LLC mod!
> AB is a interface between you and the voltage controller, in order for you to issue commands (Voltage and LLC disable from 53% (default) and disable (0%) ) the voltmod must be correctly done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


which is why im struggling to understand why the volt mod is working, and the llc mod is not. I am surprised you aren't able to narrow it down seeing as though you are apparently part of the team that wrote the mod(s) and understand how it works on a fundamental level. That coupled with being aware which card is functioning properly and which issnt, should allow the problem to be traced to a particular specific step no?

anyhow ive re-done it several times now while waiting on replies here. Not sure what im missing or what was lost in translation. let me give you a walkthrough of how I did it and perhaps you can tell me what I did wrong.

opened command and ran /ri3 for all four cards /sg0 through /sg3 (theyre all Ri3 cards and all return 41)

I then went to the profiles folder within the afterburner directory and proceeded to copy and paste the settings/2 lines below it at the bottom of all 4 VEN files. (5 files total in profiles folder, 4 were identical, the 5th was unrelated so I didn't add the copied lines)

I then opened up afterburner which immediately prompted me to restart which I did. When I came back, I tried to surpass 1.212 and it worked so I immediately went to work on the LLC mod.

for the LLC mod I downloaded the LLC-0 executable and placed it in my startup folder as well as ran it the intial time by double clicking for good measure.

It is at this point I noticed that the only card receiving the LLC is GPU3

I tried re running the LLC-0 manually as well as restarting the pc again. I have since tried the entire process again from start to finish as well. I even downloaded Zarwrudo's tool w/ the GUI and clicked the Enable LLC mod on 2+GPU's.

all which return the same result. regardless of where I set my voltages, GPU3 has LLC, the others do not.

If I can clear up anything else....im sure you can understand how important this is


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> also, what Ed left off is that the voltage is always going to run higher than what you set. If you want 1.212 you need to set ~1.188
> 
> My titans run ~1.238 @ 1.212 set.


correct. hence my issue. you are getting roughly .025mv > what you set. as am I. On one of my 3 cards. the other 3 are hovering in the vicinity of what I set. Roughly .025 away from GPU3


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> which is why im struggling to understand why the volt mod is working, and the llc mod is not. I am surprised you aren't able to narrow it down seeing as though you are apparently part of the team that wrote the mod(s) and understand how it works on a fundamental level. That coupled with being aware which card is functioning properly and which issnt, should allow the problem to be traced to a particular specific step no?
> 
> anyhow ive re-done it several times now while waiting on replies here. Not sure what im missing or what was lost in translation. let me give you a walkthrough of how I did it and perhaps you can tell me what I did wrong.
> 
> opened command and ran /ri3 for all four cards /sg0 through /sg3 (theyre all Ri3 cards and all return 41)
> 
> I then went to the profiles folder within the afterburner directory and proceeded to copy and paste the settings/2 lines below it at the bottom of all 4 VEN files. (5 files total in profiles folder, 4 were identical, the 5th was unrelated so I didn't add the copied lines)
> 
> I then opened up afterburner which immediately prompted me to restart which I did. When I came back, I tried to surpass 1.212 and it worked so I immediately went to work on the LLC mod.
> 
> for the LLC mod I downloaded the LLC-0 executable and placed it in my startup folder as well as ran it the intial time by double clicking for good measure.
> 
> It is at this point I noticed that the only card receiving the LLC is GPU3
> 
> I tried re running the LLC-0 manually as well as restarting the pc again. I have since tried the entire process again from start to finish as well. I even downloaded Zarwrudo's tool w/ the GUI and clicked the Enable LLC mod on 2+GPU's.
> 
> all which return the same result. regardless of where I set my voltages, GPU3 has LLC, the others do not.
> 
> If I can clear up anything else....im sure you can understand how important this is


What are the ASIC scores in your cards Klepp?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi!

May I know what drivers you guys are using for gaming? I haven't kept track of anything that has to do with gaming for the last 3/4 months and I'm stuck on 326.41 (currently downloading 331.93 BETA). I'm looking forward to gaming (AC4, NFS Rivals, BF4 and all the new ones that have come out recently) without any stability problems, so what driver should I use?

I won't be benchmarking at all right now, just need my card to be stable at 1150MHz (which it used to be last time I played a game) while I play. So please suggest accordingly.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Using 331.93 BETA, no issues with BF4 and GHOSTS in my end!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Using 331.93 BETA, no issues with BF4 and GHOSTS in my end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks a lot for the feedback. I have just installed the same driver and will now try playing some games.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Using 331.93 BETA, no issues with BF4 and GHOSTS in my end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Same here !!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope looks fine. Probably have a 10% ish gap in ASIC across the cards. Don't blow them up.


Skup, have you set up your r4e be yet? I should have one arriving early next week. Anything "peculiar" I should e aware of?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Skup, have you set up your r4e be yet? I should have one arriving early next week. Anything "peculiar" I should e aware of?


dont turn the lights off if its powered off, it will get lost


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Skup, have you set up your r4e be yet? I should have one arriving early next week. Anything "peculiar" I should e aware of?




The only thing strange so far is a weird click on power up/off. Not sure where it's coming from. Could be the Dynatron or the Titan cooler.

Boot is nice & smooth, the bios is nice & smooth. 17 trillion options to tinker with.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> The issue with pcie 3.0 on x79 has always been nvidia's drivers, AMDs cards run at pcie 3.0 natively. The Bios will always see it as gen 3 because all x79 boards and lga 2011 cpus can do it, but nvidia screwed the pooch and released their "hack" but I'm thinking the newer drivers broke it along with everything else. Someone had a manual hack here on OCN, but there's so much data to sort through, I figured I could got here and someone might know it or of it.
> 
> I know the second card would be running x8 from the beginning, but pcie 3.0 x8 is not a bottleneck to the titans (I ran them on my maximus v gene at 3.0 x8,x8 and took 6th place on ocn's top 30vally scores on stock bios, I just never entered the score), but because of 2.0 x8, the titans' clockrates sit at 575MHz. They don't need to go faster because the cpu can't feed them any more data.


Redshift, I did a regedit before I learn about the nvidia hack months ago. It did work. Here is something I found quickly searching the web:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1607292

Hope that helps


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> correct. hence my issue. you are getting roughly .025mv > what you set. as am I. On one of my 3 cards. the other 3 are hovering in the vicinity of what I set. Roughly .025 away from GPU3


This is normal, the only thing we have found that explains the difference in voltage amounts is ASIC%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> May I know what drivers you guys are using for gaming? I haven't kept track of anything that has to do with gaming for the last 3/4 months and I'm stuck on 326.41 (currently downloading 331.93 BETA). I'm looking forward to gaming (AC4, NFS Rivals, BF4 and all the new ones that have come out recently) without any stability problems, so what driver should I use?
> 
> I won't be benchmarking at all right now, just need my card to be stable at 1150MHz (which it used to be last time I played a game) while I play. So please suggest accordingly.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


331.93... Increased BF4 & Assassins creed 9000 performance greatly.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Got a warning from MSI AB beta earlier, that it expires on the 14th? Should I be concerned with this?


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Redshift, I did a regedit before I learn about the nvidia hack months ago. It did work. Here is something I found quickly searching the web:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1607292
> 
> Hope that helps


Lifesaver! +1!

Skupples, if you run into issues with nvidia's hack, try this.

Edit: The difference in framerates isn't as high as I thought it would be, I ran Valley on the ExtremeHD preset and here are my results. SLi enabled

Stock........................ PCI-E 2.0.........105.4 FPS
1150/7000 OC........PCI-E 2.0..........105.6 FPS

At this point I realized that there must be a problem. Once I got GPU-Z to recognize PCI-E 3.0, i got this:

Stock.......................PCI-E 3.0............109.1 FPS
1150/7000 OC......PCI-E 3.0.............116.0 FPS

So it's safe to say, PCI-E 2.0 x8 is a bottleneck sli Titans. Not that anyone didn't know that, but it's nice to see that my rig represents reality. Thanks again for the replies and help.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Same here !!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is normal, the only thing we have found that explains the difference in voltage amounts is ASIC%.
> 331.93... Increased BF4 & Assassins creed 9000 performance greatly.


Thank you very much to the both of you! Always helps to have more feedback!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Got a warning from MSI AB beta earlier, that it expires on the 14th? Should I be concerned with this?


That is pretty standard. Unwinder programs in a ticking time bomb to prevent compatibility issues with older versions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dont turn the lights off if its powered off, it will get lost


Still gotta change my avatar







. Those eyes are haunting me!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Still gotta change my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those eyes are haunting me!


i like the flaming corgi


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i like the flaming corgi


He does look dangerous, doesn't he!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> He does look dangerous, doesn't he!


I saw a lady walking her Corgi the other day. It was dressed up like a reindeer, with a poker visor.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I love puppies..... WHEN THEY ARE ROADKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I love puppies..... WHEN THEY ARE ROADKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dunno whatcha taking about....


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Lifesaver! +1!
> 
> Skupples, if you run into issues with nvidia's hack, try this.
> 
> Edit: The difference in framerates isn't as high as I thought it would be, I ran Valley on the ExtremeHD preset and here are my results. SLi enabled
> 
> Stock........................ PCI-E 2.0.........105.4 FPS
> 1150/7000 OC........PCI-E 2.0..........105.6 FPS
> 
> At this point I realized that there must be a problem. Once I got GPU-Z to recognize PCI-E 3.0, i got this:
> 
> Stock.......................PCI-E 3.0............109.1 FPS
> 1150/7000 OC......PCI-E 3.0.............116.0 FPS
> 
> So it's safe to say, PCI-E 2.0 x8 is a bottleneck sli Titans. Not that anyone didn't know that, but it's nice to see that my rig represents reality. Thanks again for the replies and help.


Nice, guess I'll see a bump when I jump off my X58-UD3R Gigabyte which is 2.0 onry







that + I'm sure Quad vs Tri channel will provide a difference as well.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Lifesaver! +1!
> 
> Skupples, if you run into issues with nvidia's hack, try this.
> 
> Edit: The difference in framerates isn't as high as I thought it would be, I ran Valley on the ExtremeHD preset and here are my results. SLi enabled
> 
> Stock........................ PCI-E 2.0.........105.4 FPS
> 1150/7000 OC........PCI-E 2.0..........105.6 FPS
> 
> At this point I realized that there must be a problem. Once I got GPU-Z to recognize PCI-E 3.0, i got this:
> 
> Stock.......................PCI-E 3.0............109.1 FPS
> 1150/7000 OC......PCI-E 3.0.............116.0 FPS
> 
> So it's safe to say, PCI-E 2.0 x8 is a bottleneck sli Titans. Not that anyone didn't know that, but it's nice to see that my rig represents reality. Thanks again for the replies and help.


You are very welcome







Remember that if you update or change drivers the same process will have to be done again.









Thanks for posting these numbers I found that interesting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I love puppies..... WHEN THEY ARE ROADKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And, dauum. I found one of those little buztuner cars stuck under my truck the other day... Was wondering why i was getting poor mpg. Pulled that ... Mazaburu... Whadever out and boom. Back up to 8mpg.


----------



## Panther Al

*laughs*

I used to think 8MPG was bad milage till I was a tanker: when it takes 5 gallons just to start the engine, and you get all of 2.5 gallons to the Mile... yes, gallons to the mile, 8 looks pretty good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> *laughs*
> 
> I used to think 8MPG was bad milage till I was a tanker: when it takes 5 gallons just to start the engine, and you get all of 2.5 gallons to the Mile... yes, gallons to the mile, 8 looks pretty good.


Yeah, those turbo diesels can really suck it down. My [old] blown 502 side oiler would use 2gal to go 1320 feet!


----------



## skupples

I have a friend who lost all of his front teeth in Iraq because the woman driving the Hummer slammed on her brakes to avoid a stray dog his face went right into the 50 cal


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have a friend who lost all of his front teeth in Iraq because the woman driving the Hummer slammed on her brakes to avoid a stray dog his face went right into the 50 cal


Is this one of those " shoulda kept his mouth shut " ? j/k God just imagining that hurts though, not a great image to think right after hearing my coworker tell me about how his wife freaked out cuz his 2 year old ate dog poop from their backyard and appeared to like it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Is this one of those " shoulda kept his mouth shut " ? j/k God just imagining that hurts though, not a great image to think right after hearing my coworker tell me about how his wife freaked out cuz his 2 year old ate dog poop from their backyard and appeared to like it.


Ouch! And there's a bizzilion of the feral mangy critters all over the ME.
Whaaad, he thought it was a Baby Ruth


----------



## FarmerJo

Hey guys quick question about over clocking. Should we still be using llc? If not how do we disable it? Thanks in advance. Also I have a 700 watt power supply and I'm having random shutdowns when I overclock at all. Is there a fx for this?


----------



## Lukas026

for disabling LLC I will let Ed to describe it to you...

but for the PSU shutdowns - it is very likely you hit the power wall with 700w psu. there is a chance you can fix this when you plug 8 pin from one cable "tree" and the six pin from another "tree". it helped some ppl around here so maybe it will help you

btw what exact PSU do you have ?


----------



## FarmerJo

The exact psu's model number is a ocz ocz700mxsp lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ouch! And there's a bizzilion of the feral mangy critters all over the ME.
> Whaaad, he thought it was a Baby Ruth


lol iv'e been ripped to shred's in the one million post thread for telling my story of drowning a feral cat. *was easiest solution to ending a horrific attack/encounter.


----------



## alancsalt

Wow, this thread has gone way Off Topic...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Wow, this thread has gone way Off Topic...


I apologize, I think I may of kicked it off this afternoon.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Hey guys quick question about over clocking. Should we still be using llc? If not how do we disable it? Thanks in advance. Also I have a 700 watt power supply and I'm having random shutdowns when I overclock at all. Is there a fx for this?


With the latest nvidia drivers there has been an increased number of reports of LLC being broken to the point of introducing freezes and crashes when disabled!
So my advice for now is keep it enabled(stock)!
If you did the LLC mod: Press windows key + R, type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER, delete the LLC.exe inside the folder, reboot!
If you didn't do the LLC mod, but enabled through the command prompt or with Zawarudos tool and dont want/cant shutdown the computer:

*To enable 53% LLC (Stock)*: Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
Insert these command(s):

For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,10"

For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,10"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10"

On another note, perhaps it might be useful to take a look at my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## FarmerJo

Do u know why I would be getting random shutdowns so often?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Do u know why I would be getting random shutdowns so often?


please fill out "rigbuilder" so we know what you're working with.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Do u know why I would be getting random shutdowns so often?


you are stroking out either the amperage or the wattage of the PSU. <<< Most likely scenario.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Ocaam Razor,

I am using latest Nvidia Drivers 331.93

Disabled LLC by removing the LLC.exe from startup

Now getting massive throttling on the cards when running Valley for example. YET NO VARIATION IN VOLTAGE????

Weird.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Do u know why I would be getting random shutdowns so often?


Your PSU is not up to the job being the most likely cause. It is a 700 w PSU with two 12 v lanes (both with 25 A) and a combined 552 w on the 12 rail. How many cards are you using? Just one? What sort of OC do you have in it? In the CPU how much OC? Fill up your rig signature otherwise we can't help you


----------



## Dreamxtreme

not sure if you guys know . The 3dmark benchmark ticker came back online after months offline

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/ticker


----------



## FarmerJo

there just filled out my sig







hope you guys can help me find the problem


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> there just filled out my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys can help me find the problem


put your rig into your sig now


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Do u know why I would be getting random shutdowns so often?


If we're talking about SLI Titans, they can suck up 680w on stock volts alone... Nevermind them being OCed and overvolted, forget about your 700w, at best its only good for a decently OCed Titan, not two of them at all.

Hell, even a 1200w PSU can fail to power 1.3v SLI Titans sometimes... think about 3 of them.... and THEN even a 1600w PSU like the Lepa model will not cut it... note that this only applies to ridiculous overvolted Titans, but IMO, to be safe with reasonable 1.2v-1.25v voltages...

1 = 850-900w

2 = 1000w-1200w

3 = 1600w

Ok, for stock volts, its lower to like this

1 = 650-750w

2 = 850-1000w

3 = 1200w


----------



## FarmerJo

im only running one titan


----------



## Redshift 91

my pcp&c ran 2 titans at 1150/7000 and a 3570k at 4.4. I did [email protected] for 28 hours straight, I think that wattage scale is a little off for the standard desktop cpus, I swapped to the x1250 for headroom for the 3930k.


----------



## eduncan911

Back on the backplate and memory thermal tape... I know I am very late to this game, just recently obtaining my two Titans, ACX coolers and backplates.

I know it's been discussed that the EVGA backplate doesn't touch all of the memory on the back of the card. I just wanted to share my experiences tonight with the Titan club.

Both of my EVGA Titans has the EVGA backplate - and both of them had 6 to 8 memory modules on the back of the card not touching. What got me started on this venture was this picture:



^- pic of the back of the Titan set at 106% PT, max 1.2V, stock GPU and stock memory timings. Basically, the sucker gets hot when maxing the voltage.

This week I ordered an Fujipoly Extreme 11 W/mK 150x100x1mm pad for the memory of both Titans, and a thicker 6 W/mK 150x100x2mm for the back of the VRM module due to that picture above.

The overclock and temp differences were night and day.

*Before with the EVGA backplate and EVGA ACX cooler:*

ASIC 73% GPU
Max Memory in BF4 stable for 3 hours gameplay: ~*6600 Mhz*
Backplate temp measured above memory (where not touching): *59C*

ASIC 81.4% GPU
Max Memory in BF4 stable for 3 hours gameplay: ~*6700 Mhz*
Backplate temp measured above memory (where not touching): *57C*

Notice the gap between the memory and backplate.




*After installing the 1mm pads over the memory, and 2mm pad over the VRM area.*

ASIC 73% GPU
Max Memory in BF4 stable for 3 hours gameplay: ~*7000 Mhz*
Backplate temp measured above memory (where not touching): *75C*

ASIC 81.4% GPU
Max Memory in BF4 stable for 3 hours gameplay: ~*7000Mhz*
Backplate temp measured above memory (where not touching): *74C*

I didn't really push the memory completely, it's late and I'm hitting the sack. But I am very happy with these results.

I forgot to measure the VRM area before applying the thermal pad. But with the thermal pad the backplate measures a hot 77C on the ASIC 73% GPU. Whoa.









^- Yes, that R4BE handheld is good for more than just looking your CPU temps. FYI, that Temp2 is the hot air output from the ACX in case you were wondering at a mild overclock of about 1090 Mhz.

NOTE: the 2mm pad was a bit thicker by about 0.2mm. 1.5mm wouldn't really touch (I stacked some). So it bulges just a hair, but smashes down with the screws easily enough.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So got this tonight:





but also got this one too, but couldn't get the screenshot in time!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So got this tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but also got this one too, but couldn't get the screenshot in time!


damn 1644 core lol.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

I have started getting CRAZY card throttling. Hmmm. BF4 is unplayable constant stuttering.

Latest drivers. Skynet Rev. 2 bios and LLC enabled.

Any ideas?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have started getting CRAZY card throttling. Hmmm. BF4 is unplayable constant stuttering.
> 
> Latest drivers. Skynet Rev. 2 bios and LLC enabled.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


What temperatures and have you increased the PT?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Do u know why I would be getting random shutdowns so often?


As you can see your PSU is not quite up to the task when you Oc your Titan:


You only have 550W on 2x 12v rails combined for ALL your system!
Here is a quote from one of my posts concerning this matter:
"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Only one Titan Power Draw
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"

So once you start OC you trip your PSU OCP and it shuts down!
IMO get a better PSU, and a single rail is preferable, the EVGA 1300 G2 springs to mind as one of the best around!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What temperatures and have you increased the PT?


Set the slider to 200% under AB16 Beta.

Otherwise temps reaching 56 degrees max on both.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Lukas026

may I ask you guys if you could provide picture of the gtx titan PCB with marked spots where can I and should I put passive heatsinks if I am using air cooler ?

I have some spare ones left and I was was wondering if there is anything else on the PCB what need cooling other than VRMs / VRAMs.

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Set the slider to 200% under AB16 Beta.
> 
> Otherwise temps reaching 56 degrees max on both.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, try to flash again the REV2 bios, if you find the same issues, try REV1 or stock and see if the issues remain, if they do maybe you have a software problem, try uninstaling AB and precision, delete their folders, uninstall nvidia drivers completely, download Driver Sweeper: http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html, reboot, install latest drivers, AB or Precision and try again! i do not believe its hardware!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Bulletman

Can you unlock 1.3v on Beta 17?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulletman*
> 
> Can you unlock 1.3v on Beta 17?


yes. same way


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> im only running one titan


I'm still leaning towards lack of power/amperage, specially since you have a 2600K


----------



## FarmerJo

Thanks a lot you guys for all the help







I was planning on getting a new power supply I just wanted to make sure that was the problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - having unloaded some xs kit and looking to get another gpu to "play" with... what's the main differences between the 780 TI Classy and the supposed K|ngp|n card? I managed to pick up an evbot on ebay and r4e be arriving Monday... need to do a comparison vs this E-WS mobo tho (it's been quite good so far. Maybe one of these 4+ gpu guys would buy it used?)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So got this tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but also got this one too, but couldn't get the screenshot in time!


Nice!!!!!

MrTOOSHORT, will you be getting a 780 ti classy (regular or kingpin)?


----------



## Lukas026

kingpin edition will have higher base clocks (not that it is important when you OC







), have 8+8+6 power connectors, no TDP limit + unlocked voltage (not important if we have ppl like skyn3t), has 3GB vram and some special cooler (which is also not important becouse this card is focused on LN2 users stated by Jacob). these are the facts !

now there is a couple of rumors: kingpin edition will be better binned but noone knows if more towards LN2 users (lower ASIC I guess) or AIR cooling (higher ASIC), maybe have 3 BIOSes and maybe some more stuff on PCB (but i dont know how this can happen - becouse Jacob stated 780 classy water blocks will fit on kingpin edition)

so I guess thats all and please dont get me wrong, I dont hate the card







I just dont see any realy important thing about it atm and also as I know EVGA the price of this "limited edition" will be huge...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> kingpin edition will have higher base clocks (not that it is important when you OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), have 8+8+6 power connectors, no TDP limit + unlocked voltage (not important if we have ppl like skyn3t), has 3GB vram and some special cooler (which is also not important becouse this card is focused on LN2 users stated by Jacob). these are the facts !
> 
> now there is a couple of rumors: kingpin edition will be better binned but noone knows if more towards LN2 users (lower ASIC I guess) or AIR cooling (higher ASIC), maybe have 3 BIOSes and maybe some more stuff on PCB (but i dont know how this can happen - becouse Jacob stated 780 classy water blocks will fit on kingpin edition)
> 
> so I guess thats all and please dont get me wrong, I dont hate the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont see any realy important thing about it atm and also as I know EVGA the price of this "limited edition" will be huge...


I'd like to see some overclocking charts/spreadsheets where 780 Ti is beating the 780, because it's not happening in 3DMark11. I understand this is down to voltage? I understand there is no fix for this?
Not at stock clocks - at full overclock....
So I would think unlocked voltage would appeal to serious overclockers.
That's why I would seriously consider a KingPin Classified Ti.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Thanks a lot you guys for all the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting a new power supply I just wanted to make sure that was the problem


Yep, I believe it is the PSU. A 2600k can reach easily 200w maybe even 240w in OC + titan 250/265w stock... Try checking if the two rail lanes are being used in your titan right now. You can alleviate the problem if you mix two 12v rail lanes feeding the titan. So one plug come from one lane the other one from the other PSU lane. In that way you will not reach that easily the rated 25 A in one lane or your PSU so easily.

Hope it helps.


----------



## FarmerJo

I've tried mixing everything but I get crashes on TR at anything thing over 1.2 GHz







guess I'll just have to wait for my next paycheck


----------



## guru2244

thanks for akyn3t rev 2 bios combined with unlocked ab +llc disabled i finally reached 1176 and memory at 7000 @ 1.25 rock stable ,in games on air ,my temps 81-84 max, is it safe ?
allso i notice that my tdp is 125%-155% during gaming , is it a normal behavior? ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'd like to see some overclocking charts/spreadsheets where 780 Ti is beating the 780, because it's not happening in 3DMark11. I understand this is down to voltage? I understand there is no fix for this?
> Not at stock clocks - at full overclock....
> S*o I would think unlocked voltage would appeal to serious overclockers.*
> That's why I would seriously consider a KingPin Classified Ti.


If unlocking a Ti classy is an issue, with an evbot too (?) then the kingpin seems the way to go. Unfortunately, I have an EK classy waterblock waiting... not a big deal. I think the main issue will be the vrm quality. at first we were quite worried about cooking the titan vrms and power section, but it seems they are very good quality. If the Ti (classy or KP) improves on that - very tempting.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guru2244*
> 
> thanks for akyn3t rev 2 bios combined with unlocked ab +llc disabled i finally reached 1176 and memory at 7000 @ 1.25 rock stable ,in games on air ,my temps 81-84 max, is it safe ?
> allso i notice that my tdp is 125%-155% during gaming , is it a normal behavior? ?


I'm pretty faint of heart when it comes to pump volts through my water cooled titans. I personally wouldn't go over like 1.212 with air. Your VRM's are easily pushing 100c+ if the core is @ 80C The increased power consumption is normal.

I think Nvidia put ALLOT of time into locking down the 780Ti voltage so that they wouldn't have a repeat of titan/780. If you could unlock 780ti's voltage all willy nilly like then it would defeat the purpose of buying the classified/kingpin.

If anyone remembers, Nvidia & EVGA were quite pissed when they found out what we were doing with simple .ini edits.


----------



## Redshift 91

@eduncan911

I have to echo your experience. I had the EVGA backplate on my superclocked signature. My memory clocks were stuck at 6800, after moving to the xspc backplate, both of my titans (Also watercooled) can get to 7100 on stock bios. I thought it was the new backplates having better contact and I want to thank you for affirming it. +1

Edit: Also, could you share a link to buy the thick pads you used for the vrm area? The XSPC backplate has no contacts for this and the fans below the gpus keep the backplates cool to the touch even when folding, if it helps keep the vrm cooler, I want it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LunaP

Trying to find it but can't remember if Hercules 1600W was a big no or not as I"m seeing it has a single rail option. I'm prepping for the "in case of 3 titans" scenario.

Selling my 1200AXi to a friend since UPS lost his and now everyones out of stock apparently.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Trying to find it but can't remember if Hercules 1600W was a big no or not as I"m seeing it has a single rail option.


Regardless of some of the bad things I've heard, I'm heavily considering the evga 1500w, Johnny Guru had some issues, but it's the only >1300w single rail PSU I can find. So far my x1250 has done good (Only been running it for 2 days) but today I'm flashing Skyn3t's bios and running 1.3v and we'll see if I exceed 45 amps to either gpu.

Edit: there's a cheaper version of the 1500w that has a 5 year warrenty instead of 10 and it's only $350. That puts it in a competitive price bracket to the multirailed units in the 1500-1600 watt category and still comes with presleeved heatshrinkless cables.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Regardless of some of the bad things I've heard, I'm heavily considering the evga 1500w, Johnny Guru had some issues, but it's the only >1300w single rail PSU I can find. So far my x1250 has done good (Only been running it for 2 days) but today I'm flashing Skyn3t's bios and running 1.3v and we'll see if I exceed 45 amps to either gpu.
> 
> Edit: there's a cheaper version of the 1500w that has a 5 year warrenty instead of 10 and it's only $350. That puts it in a competitive price bracket to the multirailed units in the 1500-1600 watt category and still comes with presleeved heatshrinkless cables.


Yeah I'm a bit worried about combining rails but also at the same time hoping to stick to one PSU, but may have to go with 2.

Easier question, is anyone here running 3x SLI (not max voltage but say between 1.2-1.3) on a single PSU as well as an OC CPU and not having issues? If so what PSU are you using? or is it straight up recommended go Dual, which in that case I'd keep the 1200i and grab a 750 or 800 from the store but trying to keep that slow open for more drives JUST in case I can get away w/ 1.

Edit updated my RIG in my sig (YUNA) as these are the current parts I have, and am building upon for this build.


----------



## grunion

Anyone tried installing a 780 DCII cooler to a Titan?


----------



## guru2244

can same one recommend good way of cooling vram and memory for air cooled titans? , will back plate do the job? which brand is recommended? ? and is there anything else needed ??


----------



## Gabrielzm

For those considering the EVGA 1500 w check the rail lanes. The Supernova hex is a no go (several 12 v rail lanes in both models as far as I can see http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-XR). Rosewill Hercules seems a viable alternative with two very strong 12 v lanes (110 and 50 A).


----------



## Lukas026

anyone knows if the EVGA backplate for 780 / 780 ti also fits on the Titan ?

I am asking becouse Titan backplate is not at stock but 780 / ti plates are

thanks


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> anyone knows if the EVGA backplate for 780 / 780 ti also fits on the Titan ?
> 
> I am asking becouse Titan backplate is not at stock but 780 / ti plates are
> 
> thanks


I know that some with 770's put the titan backplate on their cards. So it must work the other way


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> anyone knows if the EVGA backplate for 780 / 780 ti also fits on the Titan ?
> 
> I am asking becouse Titan backplate is not at stock but 780 / ti plates are
> 
> thanks


I'm almost positive it's the exact same back plate, with different screws.

@KpoeticG Had an issue with this when purchasing them, maybe he can impart some wisdom.


----------



## Lukas026

ok fine, lets wait if some of those other guys can help me.

I would like to install the backplate for additional cooling and strenghtning of the card, but I dont know which would fit









anyhow, I installed my ZxR tonight and decided I would take a pic and share with you guys. I know it is only "air" cooling, but I am happy with it atm


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> For those considering the EVGA 1500 w check the rail lanes. The Supernova hex is a no go (several 12 v rail lanes in both models as far as I can see http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-XR). Rosewill Hercules seems a viable alternative with two very strong 12 v lanes (110 and 50 A).


Yeah I was looking @ the Hercules too just wanted to get some feed back on it as it sounds like it could run up to 4 Titans w/ ease. Also curious if the modular plugs are universal meaning I could buy prof braided cables from corsair or PPC and they'd fit or are some proprietary?

These were the only negative remarks from reviewers that stood out to me, as I'm not sure what they mean if anyone can elaborate?


Low hold-up time
3.3V performance in the Advanced Transient Response tests


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Rob, try to flash again the REV2 bios, if you find the same issues, try REV1 or stock and see if the issues remain, if they do maybe you have a software problem, try uninstaling AB and precision, delete their folders, uninstall nvidia drivers completely, download Driver Sweeper: http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html, reboot, install latest drivers, AB or Precision and try again! i do not believe its hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Hi Occam Razor,

Thank you for replying and all of your help! Followed your instructions. All working again now  Like you said in another post, I think these new drivers have broken something.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> For those considering the EVGA 1500 w check the rail lanes. The Supernova hex is a no go (several 12 v rail lanes in both models as far as I can see http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-XR). Rosewill Hercules seems a viable alternative with two very strong 12 v lanes (110 and 50 A).


The Debate is whether this line:

"Single OR multiple 12V Rails: No longer will you have to toil over the decision of choosing a single or multiple rail PSU; the NEX1500 Classified lets you switch modes as you please."

Is true or a gimmick. If in "Single rail mode" it really allows all amps to be drawn as if it were 1 rail, it would be the best psu for large multi gpu overclocks. I've read Johnny Guru's review, but it still leaves me wondering if it's true or not.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Thought some of you guys in here might like to see this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431233


with how many volts do you power it up?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> The Debate is whether this line:
> 
> "Single OR multiple 12V Rails: No longer will you have to toil over the decision of choosing a single or multiple rail PSU; the NEX1500 Classified lets you switch modes as you please."
> 
> Is true or a gimmick. If in "Single rail mode" it really allows all amps to be drawn as if it were 1 rail, it would be the best psu for large multi gpu overclocks. I've read Johnny Guru's review, but it still leaves me wondering if it's true or not.


It's between the 2 for me on that or the Hercules I'd say, since LEPA is only multi.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> For those considering the EVGA 1500 w check the rail lanes. The Supernova hex is a no go (several 12 v rail lanes in both models as far as I can see http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-PG-1500-XR). Rosewill Hercules seems a viable alternative with two very strong 12 v lanes (110 and 50 A).


I thought you could select a single rail mode via the dipswitches on the back with the 1500 EVGA?


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok, ill just leave this little explanation here for you about *Single VS Multi Rail*:

_"Most people have very strong opinions on what rail distribution is best, without understanding what a rail is. The common misconception is that a rail is a part in the power supply that provides power. This is utterly and completely false. You can have two power supplies that are 99% identical and one be single rail and one be multi.
No, rather a rail is a group of traces on the PSU's mainboard that are monitored by an OCP circuit.
A trace is a pathway of copper on a circuit board that carries electricity. You can see them as the faint copper-y lines running all over your motherboard. In this instance, I'm referring to the traces on the power supply that the wires in the cables are soldered to, specifically the ones carrying +12V power. With me so far?
Now, OCP is Over Current Protection. What OCP does is it monitors an output on a power supply. If the amount of current going through a given output exceeds a certain amount, it will shut the power supply down.
The difference between single or multiple rails is this:

Multiple rail: each trace is monitored separately, so if, say, one trace goes over 25A the power supply will shut down.

Single rail: all traces are monitored all together, so if the total current going through the +12V outputs goes over, say, 60A, the power supply will shut down. Alternatively, no OCP may be present at all on the +12V rail.

The only "problem" the occurs with multiple +12V rails is that when a +12V rail is overloaded (for example: more than 20A is being demanded from a rail set to only deliver up to 20A), the PSU shuts down. Since there are no "limits" on single +12V rail PSU's, you can not overload the rails and cause them to shut down..... unless you're using a "too-small" PSU in the first place. Single +12V rails do not have better voltage regulation, do not have better ripple filtering, etc. unless the PSU is better to begin with!"_

So, buy a powerfull single rail PSU or a Multi rail PSU and mix +12V rails! Your choice! Quality PSU´s are all good whether being Single or Multi Rail!








This is only for power hungry graphics cards like ours, 99% of the rest of PC users dont need to worry about single or multi rail!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> @eduncan911
> 
> I have to echo your experience. I had the EVGA backplate on my superclocked signature. My memory clocks were stuck at 6800, after moving to the xspc backplate, both of my titans (Also watercooled) can get to 7100 on stock bios. I thought it was the new backplates having better contact and I want to thank you for affirming it. +1
> 
> Edit: Also, could you share a link to buy the thick pads you used for the vrm area? The XSPC backplate has no contacts for this and the fans below the gpus keep the backplates cool to the touch even when folding, if it helps keep the vrm cooler, I want it. Thanks in advance.


Tip: try to quote my post in replies, as that is what triggers an email alert for me to come back. I almost missed this post as who in the world can stay updated on this thread - all ~2000 pages!

In reply...

Thanks for confirming this for me as well. +1 rep for you as well.

Here's the 11 W/mK 1mm pads I used for the memory:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16880/thr-165/Fujipoly_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_110_WmK.html?id=AsH6JN9B&mv_pc=193

^- they also have 17 W/mK pads as well! But for an insane price. I felt the 11 W/mK pads were enough for me.

And the 6 W/mK 2mm pads I used for the VRM area. I guess they can't get high W/mK with very thick padding.









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16730/thr-150/Fujipoly_Premium_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_20_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html?id=AsH6JN9B&mv_pc=194

A single pad of each is far more than enough to handle two Titans.

NOTE: These pads were the right thickness with the EVGA Backplate. Your milage may very well vary with the XSPC backplate.

So, question for you... Do you think the XSPC backplate is better than the EVGA backplate? I mean, is it thicker than the EVGA one?

Also, I should note that the backplate at idle above the memory area for several hours is only 27-28C. It shoots up to ~75C during BF4 gaming. I haven't even benched it yet with 3DMark Firestrike Extreme or Valley yet to really get it hot. But I suspect some pretty good results soon.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, ill just leave this little explanation here for you about *Single VS Multi Rail*:
> 
> So, buy a powerfull single rail PSU or a Multi rail PSU and mix +12V rails! Your choice! Quality PSU´s are all good whether being Single or Multi Rail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is only for power hungry graphics cards like ours*, 99% of the rest of PC users dont need to worry about single or multi rail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Since we're part of the 1% what do you recommend on the Evga / LEPA / Hercules? I'm leaning @ the HERC atm due to it being 1600W and gold vs Evga being 1500 and gold. I'd still be worried about mixing as far as the amount being drawn from these as others have stated, so since you seem to have a good outlook on this what's your suggestion for the 1% of us going Tri-SLI w/ Titans?

Also wth lol friend just ran the New Dawn (690 Demo) on his 1x 780 ti and got about 50fps while on my 2 titans I went back down to 16-21 frames @ 1440p then switched to 1080p like he did and only humped to about 34-36, I'm PRETTYYY sure the 780ti doesn't have THAT much of a gain, though now just finding out he's running this w/ a 4820k and the new RIVBE, while I'm on my X58 w/ 2 Titans and a 980X.

If this is the case, then WOW the gap has widened finally


----------



## skupples

@LunaP Isn't the LEPA just a revised Hurc?

Got burned on a 780. Payed 400$ for one on Ebay, now the guy wants to keep it. AFTER I PAYED. Claims he refunded, but actually didn't. Hope it's no one from OCN.

WAs supposed to be a present for my brother.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @LunaP Isn't the LEPA just a revised Hurc?
> 
> Got burned on a 780. Payed 400$ for one on Ebay, now the guy wants to keep it. AFTER I PAYED. Claims he refunded, but actually didn't. Hope it's no one from OCN.
> 
> WAs supposed to be a present for my brother.


Ouch sorry to hear, at least its through paypal/ebay so you're covered at least.

Though not sure on the Herc , I think the LEPA was a revised Enermax?

I just know the Herc pops a 50amp and a 110amp rail. I don't wanna go for bust, but I want a good power supply, if the evga can truly handle it + comes w/ braided cables and be turned to single then sure I'll be all over it <3

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Since we're part of the 1% what do you recommend on the Evga / LEPA / Hercules? I'm leaning @ the HERC atm due to it being 1600W and gold vs Evga being 1500 and gold. I'd still be worried about mixing as far as the amount being drawn from these as others have stated, so since you seem to have a good outlook on this what's your suggestion for the 1% of us going Tri-SLI w/ Titans?
> 
> Also wth lol friend just ran the New Dawn (690 Demo) on his 1x 780 ti and got about 50fps while on my 2 titans I went back down to 16-21 frames @ 1440p then switched to 1080p like he did and only humped to about 34-36, I'm PRETTYYY sure the 780ti doesn't have THAT much of a gain, though now just finding out he's running this w/ a 4820k and the new RIVBE, while I'm on my X58 w/ 2 Titans and a 980X.
> 
> If this is the case, then WOW the gap has widened finally


*Rosewill Hercules-1600* its length of 243 mm also makes it one of the largest! The Hercules has two +12V rails with unequal power distribution. The first can deliver up to 110 A while the second feeds two EPS connectors and can deliver up to 50 A of power, a sufficient amount for every CPU(s) regardless of its overclock and power consumption



*LEPA 1600W*

LEPA is a house brand of Enermax, so their high-end PSU offerings are based on Enermax platforms and it has six +12V rails... As it seems Enermax wanted to bring LEPA into the high-end category so they gave them a modified Platimax platform which can deliver up to 1600W of power (1700W peak!)



*EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified*

Some of the most interesting characteristics of the NEX1500 include the 1500 W capacity, which increases to 1650 W with 230VAC power input, Gold efficiency and the ability to switch between single or multiple +12V rails
Its only problem, is that the EVGA SuperNOVA Software in its readings, especially the voltage ones, are very inaccurate, something that has to do with the fact that the corresponding sensors take voltage readouts from the PSU's connector output and not from the cable connectors on the PC side. As a result, the program doesn't take into account the corresponding voltage drops on wires at high loads.



Unfortunately, power distribution is far from optimal since the EPS connectors are mixed in with the VGA ones in some rails, and the 12V4 feds two PCIe sockets. If you plan to install multiple VGAs, you better switch the PSU to single-rail mode or read the leaflet which provides two cabling configurations for multiple VGA installation

Well, looking at all of the above and reading the specialists reviews with all things considered all PSU´s are very good but IMO if i had 3 Titans and wanted to OC them (Dont know why..







.) i would go Rosewill!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I was looking @ the Hercules too just wanted to get some feed back on it as it sounds like it could run up to 4 Titans w/ ease. Also curious if the modular plugs are universal meaning I could buy prof braided cables from corsair or PPC and they'd fit or are some proprietary?
> 
> These were the only negative remarks from reviewers that stood out to me, as I'm not sure what they mean if anyone can elaborate?
> 
> 
> Low hold-up time
> 3.3V performance in the Advanced Transient Response tests


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought you could select a single rail mode via the dipswitches on the back with the 1500 EVGA?


Ha, sorry about that folks. I wasn't aware of this new feature in the 1500w EVGA model allowing to switch between single and multiple rails.







. If indeed that works is a nice feature. Yet, I am not sure if any single PSU out there can handle a tri-sli titan system with heavy OC on the cards and CPU...Stock, sure. Heavy OC







Not to mention that Luna is even considering 4 Titans.... Perhaps you are better off with two PSU's which is the route many folks around here take it.










Yes Ed, I agree with the quote you post. Who wrote that? Personally I would still go for the PSUs with strong 12 v single rail lanes. Enermax make very solid PSUs but all its high end PSUs are multiple these days. I still have my trustworthy 750 87+ from years ago.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Rosewill Hercules-1600*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> its length of 243 mm also makes it one of the largest! The Hercules has two +12V rails with unequal power distribution. The first can deliver up to 110 A while the second feeds two EPS connectors and can deliver up to 50 A of power, a sufficient amount for every CPU(s) regardless of its overclock and power consumption
> 
> 
> 
> *LEPA 1600W*
> 
> LEPA is a house brand of Enermax, so their high-end PSU offerings are based on Enermax platforms and it has six +12V rails... As it seems Enermax wanted to bring LEPA into the high-end category so they gave them a modified Platimax platform which can deliver up to 1600W of power (1700W peak!)
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified*
> 
> Some of the most interesting characteristics of the NEX1500 include the 1500 W capacity, which increases to 1650 W with 230VAC power input, Gold efficiency and the ability to switch between single or multiple +12V rails
> Its only problem, is that the EVGA SuperNOVA Software in its readings, especially the voltage ones, are very inaccurate, something that has to do with the fact that the corresponding sensors take voltage readouts from the PSU's connector output and not from the cable connectors on the PC side. As a result, the program doesn't take into account the corresponding voltage drops on wires at high loads.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, power distribution is far from optimal since the EPS connectors are mixed in with the VGA ones in some rails, and the 12V4 feds two PCIe sockets. If you plan to install multiple VGAs, you better switch the PSU to single-rail mode or read the leaflet which provides two cabling configurations for multiple VGA installation
> 
> Well, looking at all of the above and reading the specialists reviews with all things considered all PSU´s are very good but IMO if i had 3 Titans and wanted to OC them (Dont know why..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .)
> 
> 
> i would go Rosewill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks +1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ha, sorry about that folks. I wasn't aware of this new feature in the 1500w EVGA model allowing to switch between single and multiple rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If indeed that works is a nice feature. Yet, I am not sure if any single PSU out there can handle a tri-sli titan system with heavy OC on the cards and CPU...Stock, sure. Heavy OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Perhaps you are better off with two PSU's which is the route many folks around here take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ed, I agree with the quote you post. Who wrote that? Personally I would still go for the PSUs with strong 12 v single rail lanes. Enermax make very solid PSUs but all its high end PSUs are multiple these days. I still have my trustworthy 750 87+ from years ago.


Youd think for a decent oc itd be 400w per card leaving 400w leftover for cpu and others... hmmm wiah there was someone here with on that could chime in


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Tip: try to quote my post in replies, as that is what triggers an email alert for me to come back. I almost missed this post as who in the world can stay updated on this thread - all ~2000 pages!
> 
> In reply...
> 
> Thanks for confirming this for me as well. +1 rep for you as well.
> 
> Here's the 11 W/mK 1mm pads I used for the memory:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16880/thr-165/Fujipoly_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_110_WmK.html?id=AsH6JN9B&mv_pc=193
> 
> ^- they also have 17 W/mK pads as well! But for an insane price. I felt the 11 W/mK pads were enough for me.
> 
> And the 6 W/mK 2mm pads I used for the VRM area. I guess they can't get high W/mK with very thick padding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16730/thr-150/Fujipoly_Premium_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_20_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html?id=AsH6JN9B&mv_pc=194
> 
> A single pad of each is far more than enough to handle two Titans.
> 
> NOTE: These pads were the right thickness with the EVGA Backplate. Your milage may very well vary with the XSPC backplate.
> 
> So, question for you... Do you think the XSPC backplate is better than the EVGA backplate? I mean, is it thicker than the EVGA one?
> 
> Also, I should note that the backplate at idle above the memory area for several hours is only 27-28C. It shoots up to ~75C during BF4 gaming. I haven't even benched it yet with 3DMark Firestrike Extreme or Valley yet to really get it hot. But I suspect some pretty good results soon.


Sorry about the quotes, I didn't want to spam pictures and my phone sucks for doing spoilers.

The XSPC backplate is much thicker than the evga backplate. It looks and feels higher quality, during the installation, I was ticked that I even paid for the EVGA version. I remember how hot it got on my titan during long hours of gaming, I have no way of telling a specific temperature, but it was too hot to grab on to. Thanks for the response and sharing your thermal pad mod.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Nice!!!!!
> 
> MrTOOSHORT, will you be getting a 780 ti classy (regular or kingpin)?


Thanks.









I've been reading more and more about the cards and it seems they are going to be great. Money is kind of tight since Christmas is coming, so I might hold off with what I have for a while. I'm pretty happy with my card already!


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> with how many volts do you power it up?


That photo was just testing with a 9V battery. It's all in the first couple of pages of the thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Antec on PSU myths


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Thanks +1
> Youd think for a decent oc itd be 400w per card leaving 400w leftover for cpu and others... hmmm wiah there was someone here with on that could chime in


For a tri system it might be ok. However remember is not only "w" since you have to take in to account the amperage too. 110 rail lane in the Rosewill divided by 3 cards will give you 36.6 A per card. EVGA specs for a Titan says 42 A per card. I still think is EVGA overestimating the amperage taking in to consideration users would plug other stuff in the 12 v rail lane. As I said a long time ago in this thread a 12v lane with 265 watts will give you 22.08 A. So if you pumping 400 w in to each Titan that would give you 33.3 A per card which is close to the 110 A spec for the rosewill. A Fourth card would be most likely a no go if OCed thats why I said no single PSU on the USA market rigth now could handle such system... That's all my two cents of course...

All the best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Antec on PSU myths


Yep, nice reading and a lot of truth in there. However, suddenly they equate the history of single rail PSU having no OCP with a statement giving the reader the impression that current single rail lanes PSU have no OCP

http://www.antec.com/PSU/Myth3.php

which is to me a false statement. By the way this whole discussion has been interesting since I learn another fact about my current PSU (corsair ax1200i) which like evga 1500 seems to allow some sort of control over single or multi modes

_Dedicated single +12V rail with user-configurable virtual "single rail" and "multi-rail" software modes_

http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/ax-series-power-supply-units/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Tip: try to quote my post in replies, as that is what triggers an email alert for me to come back. I almost missed this post as who in the world can stay updated on this thread - all ~2000 pages!
> 
> In reply...
> 
> Thanks for confirming this for me as well. +1 rep for you as well.
> 
> Here's the 11 W/mK 1mm pads I used for the memory:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16880/thr-165/Fujipoly_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_110_WmK.html?id=AsH6JN9B&mv_pc=193
> 
> ^- they also have 17 W/mK pads as well! But for an insane price. I felt the 11 W/mK pads were enough for me.
> 
> And the 6 W/mK 2mm pads I used for the VRM area. I guess they can't get high W/mK with very thick padding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16730/thr-150/Fujipoly_Premium_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_20_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html?id=AsH6JN9B&mv_pc=194
> 
> A single pad of each is far more than enough to handle two Titans.
> 
> NOTE: These pads were the right thickness with the EVGA Backplate. Your milage may very well vary with the XSPC backplate.
> 
> So, question for you... Do you think the XSPC backplate is better than the EVGA backplate? I mean, is it thicker than the EVGA one?
> 
> Also, I should note that the backplate at idle above the memory area for several hours is only 27-28C. It shoots up to ~75C during BF4 gaming. I haven't even benched it yet with 3DMark Firestrike Extreme or Valley yet to really get it hot. But I suspect some pretty good results soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quotes, I didn't want to spam pictures and my phone sucks for doing spoilers.
> 
> The XSPC backplate is much thicker than the evga backplate. It looks and feels higher quality, during the installation, I was ticked that I even paid for the EVGA version. I remember how hot it got on my titan during long hours of gaming, I have no way of telling a specific temperature, but it was too hot to grab on to. Thanks for the response and sharing your thermal pad mod.
Click to expand...

+1

Performance PCs has a big sale on them right now, $10 each! Says they are also 4mm. Whoa!

Ordered two!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38901


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Antec on PSU myths


My main issue is, I can't have extra cables left from mixing rails, my case has no where to hide them, and the main issue with multi rail psus and overvolted titans *is* tripping the ocp, which is why single rail is preferred. I don't believe that the lepa 1600 watt is weaker thean the rosewill, however, the rosewill would be a much better unit (for this) because of the 110 amp rail. I'm sure you knew this already, but that makes it somewhat perplexing that you posted the link without any commentary. Are you arguing one or the other (multi rail or single)? Is my assumption that this is a reply to OccamRazer, or the rosewill vs lepa vs supernova 1500 wrong? What would you use, single or multi?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Antec on PSU myths


"The ATX specification clearly states 20A per +12V rail, but this was for safety purposes; in practice, the limitations of the 20A per rail specification might only occur *with very demanding graphics cards*. In order to exceed the 20A limit and power this new graphics chip, many companies overruled the ATX specification and built power supplies according to their own rules. In this way, the very first single rail +12V power supplies came to be. In these early single-rail power supplies, *a high level of graphics card power draw would overload the +12V rail, triggering overcurrent protection and causing shutdown*. So, many of these early models resolved this difficulty by simply omitting overcurrent protection. While these early models were not any more or less powerful on the whole than multi-rail PSUs of the same wattage, their ability to provide power past safe OCP limits on their single +12V rail created the *erroneous impression that single-rail PSUs were somehow by definition more powerful*. *This is, of course, false*."

Completely true! Its not a matter of being better of more powerful, single rail only advantage for us over multirail is it wont trip the OCP when we OC our Titans/780´s above the rails limits!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> +1
> 
> Performance PCs has a big sale on them right now, $10 each! Says they are also 4mm. Whoa!
> 
> Ordered two!
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38901


Don't forget, OCN gets a 5% price reduction for using a code, but I'm not sure what it is, if anyone knows, please send it to eduncan911

Edit: found it *OCN55*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Antec on PSU myths
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue is, I can't have extra cables left from mixing rails, my case has no where to hide them, and the main issue with multi rail psus and overvolted titans *is* tripping the ocp, which is why single rail is preferred. I don't believe that the lepa 1600 watt is weaker thean the rosewill, however, the rosewill would be a much better unit (for this) because of the 110 amp rail. I'm sure you knew this already, but that makes it somewhat perplexing that you posted the link without any commentary. Are you arguing one or the other (multi rail or single)? Is my assumption that this is a reply to OccamRazer, or the rosewill vs lepa vs supernova 1500 wrong? What would you use, single or multi?
Click to expand...

Not specifically directed at you or Occam. Just another opinion that single rail is not necessarily better. I actually use two PSUs with 3970x and Quad 580. Lepa 1600W and Silverstone 1500W. Either one was not quite enough for mine at full overclock. Cabling is another issue entirely. Mine all hangs out on a testbench. If you do get a big wattage single rail I'd be interested to know how it turns out.

EDIT: There's a GREAT WALL psu that claims 166A..... http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10681


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "The ATX specification clearly states 20A per +12V rail, but this was for safety purposes; in practice, the limitations of the 20A per rail specification might only occur *with very demanding graphics cards*. In order to exceed the 20A limit and power this new graphics chip, many companies overruled the ATX specification and built power supplies according to their own rules. In this way, the very first single rail +12V power supplies came to be. In these early single-rail power supplies, *a high level of graphics card power draw would overload the +12V rail, triggering overcurrent protection and causing shutdown*. So, many of these early models resolved this difficulty by simply omitting overcurrent protection. While these early models were not any more or less powerful on the whole than multi-rail PSUs of the same wattage, their ability to provide power past safe OCP limits on their single +12V rail created the *erroneous impression that single-rail PSUs were somehow by definition more powerful*. *This is, of course, false*."
> 
> Completely true! Its not a matter of being better of more powerful, single rail only advantage for us over multirail is it wont trip the OCP when we OC our Titans/780´s above the rails limits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Exactly. +1


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> +1
> 
> Performance PCs has a big sale on them right now, $10 each! Says they are also 4mm. Whoa!
> 
> Ordered two!
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38901
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, OCN gets a 5% price reduction for using a code, but I'm not sure what it is, if anyone knows, please send it to eduncan911
> 
> Edit: found it *OCN55*
Click to expand...

+1 Doh, already ordered. Oh well, 5% of %25 is like $1.25.

Let's see... the cost of 2x Titans, ACX coolers, and backplates... and $1.25 savings. hehehe


----------



## LunaP

@gabriel

What about the 50amp rail the herc has 110 and 50.

Msging from phone sorry


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Thanks +1
> Youd think for a decent oc itd be *400w per card leaving 400w leftover for cpu and others*... hmmm wiah there was someone here with on that could chime in


If you're referring to this, a quote from one of my posts:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"Did some testings today and this is for all those inquisitive minds out there wandering on the power draw of our beast cards running GK110!

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
* Power draw for 1 card only!
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

That thing looks pretty small for a 2kw psu...

1,000$!!!!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> @gabriel
> 
> What about the 50amp rail the herc has 110 and 50.
> 
> Msging from phone sorry


Yep, there is that...But you will still need it for the CPU. Let's say your CPU is around 210 w that would be 17.5 A right there. So you are left with 32.5 A in that rail that can be used in a fourth card.

So, yes, in short, if I would buy a single rail PSU within US today I would go for the Rosewill. But keep in mind that depending on your system (4 way sli with OC) and CPU you might get close to the limit of it too...


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Antec on PSU myths
> 
> 
> 
> "The ATX specification clearly states 20A per +12V rail, but this was for safety purposes; in practice, the limitations of the 20A per rail specification might only occur *with very demanding graphics cards*. In order to exceed the 20A limit and power this new graphics chip, many companies overruled the ATX specification and built power supplies according to their own rules. In this way, the very first single rail +12V power supplies came to be. In these early single-rail power supplies, *a high level of graphics card power draw would overload the +12V rail, triggering overcurrent protection and causing shutdown*. So, many of these early models resolved this difficulty by simply omitting overcurrent protection. While these early models were not any more or less powerful on the whole than multi-rail PSUs of the same wattage, their ability to provide power past safe OCP limits on their single +12V rail created the *erroneous impression that single-rail PSUs were somehow by definition more powerful*. *This is, of course, false*."
> 
> Completely true! Its not a matter of being better of more powerful, single rail only advantage for us over multirail is it wont trip the OCP when we OC our Titans/780´s above the rails limits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

All this talk about single-rail and multi-rail...

Just remember guys that if using a single rail, take care in routing your cables cause they will get hot if pulled a lot of amps/watts for big overclocks and could chaff on sharp corners.

In addition, everyone with single-rails is taking a risk in a melt down if a short occurs. Though there are protections, it still happens.




Though I have yet to hear of a single instance of a melt down.

/me = EVGA 1300 G2 and 2x AX1200s owner - I believe in single-rails and take the risk. Just makes life a lot easier when your PC doesn't shut off, making you wonder what is happening.


----------



## skupples

This is why i'm using 2x PSU's... run them both ~60-70% and everything should be A-OK.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep, there is that...But you will still need it for the CPU. Let's say your CPU is around 210 w that would be 17.5 A right there. So you are left with 32.5 A in that rail that can be used in a fourth card.
> 
> So, yes, in short, if I would buy a single rail PSU within US today I would go for the Rosewill. But keep in mind that depending on your system (4 way sli with OC) and CPU you might get close to the limit of it too...


So then tri sli should be fine with the rose ?









Just making sure before I sell my 1200aci to my friend. If not ill keep it and buy a 850w 2ndary.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Ha, sorry about that folks. I wasn't aware of this new feature in the 1500w EVGA model allowing to switch between single and multiple rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If indeed that works is a nice feature. Yet, I am not sure if any single PSU out there can handle a tri-sli titan system with heavy OC on the cards and CPU...Stock, sure. Heavy OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that Luna is even considering 4 Titans.... Perhaps you are better off with two PSU's which is the route many folks around here take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ed, I agree with the quote you post. Who wrote that? Personally I would still go for the PSUs with strong 12 v single rail lanes. Enermax make very solid PSUs but all its high end PSUs are multiple these days. I still have my trustworthy 750 87+ from years ago.


Absolutely agree after seeing the effects of just two Titans at 1300mV on my AX1200. I think I could get away with the 1300 G2 with my setup as it is probably the best 1300W PSU made at the moment but three Titans would probably meet or exceed the power capacity of any single PSU at max OC and four would definitely require multiple PSU's (unless at stock in which I think any of the 1500W PSU's would suffice).


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So then tri sli should be fine with the rose ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just making sure before I sell my 1200aci to my friend. If not ill keep it and buy a 850w 2ndary.


Yep I think so. You can go up like 420w in each of the 3 sli cards and you will still have the other 12 v rail lane for the cpu and any other stuff in need of 12 v. Make sure it fits in your case since this beast is huge...And prepare to be call in cases of power emergency to supply energy for the neighborhood....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, that should be enough but Titan can draw over 500W each in some scenarios (i.e. high over voltage) so I wouldn't guarantee any single PSU could handle any scenario. I personally would hang on to any secondary PSU you may have around just in case you need it...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep I think so. You can go up like 420w in each of the 3 sli cards and you will still have the other 12 v rail lane for the cpu and any other stuff in need of 12 v. Make sure it fits in your case since this beast is huge...And prepare to be call in cases of power emergency to supply energy for the neighborhood....


lol, sounds good, guess I'll sell my Corsair then and trade up for a Hercules.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, that should be enough but Titan can draw over 500W each in some scenarios (i.e. high over voltage) so I wouldn't guarantee any single PSU could handle any scenario. I personally would hang on to any secondary PSU you may have around just in case you need it...


Yeah, I don't plan on super clocking mine to the extreme though, Highest I'd probably go is near 1.3v I'm mainly just looking to get them all to 1200~1300mhz each roughly. 1250 may be the limit since I have one lower ASIC.

Push comes to shove though I think I may actually be happier w/ an eVGA 1300W w/ the red braided cables and another 800W for backup. Since the eVGA beats the 1200AXi it seems anyways.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol, sounds good, guess I'll sell my Corsair then and trade up for a Hercules.
> Yeah, I don't plan on super clocking mine to the extreme though, Highest I'd probably go is near 1.3v I'm mainly just looking to get them all to 1200~1300mhz each roughly. 1250 may be the limit since I have one lower ASIC.
> 
> Push comes to shove though I think I may actually be happier w/ an eVGA 1300W w/ the red braided cables and another 800W for backup. Since the eVGA beats the 1200AXi it seems anyways.


1300w doesn't come with braided cables, unless you buy the extra pack. Which I believe is only labeled for the NEX.



red ones are the vga cables.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 1300w doesn't come with braided cables, unless you buy the extra pack. Which I believe is only labeled for the NEX.
> 
> 
> 
> red ones are the vga cables.


Ahh I remember one of them coming w/ one, also just realized the Rosewill is rated Silver, which would be quite a downgrade from plat. Was it the 1500W EvGA that had a gold + braided cables?

I'm guessing 1200 is the highest for Platinum atm, but I'd feel safer after reading everyones reviews and teachings w/ at least a 1500W for 2 cards + CPU then get a 2nd PSU IF my comp shuts down due to a 3rd.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh I remember one of them coming w/ one, also just realized the Rosewill is rated Silver, which would be quite a downgrade from plat. Was it the 1500W EvGA that had a gold + braided cables?
> 
> I'm guessing 1200 is the highest for Platinum atm, but I'd feel safer after reading everyones reviews and teachings w/ at least a 1500W for 2 cards + CPU then get a 2nd PSU IF my comp shuts down due to a 3rd.


The G2 1300W would be plenty for what you are planning to do. 2x w/ 4930k. I would only go dual/1500+ if you are planning to add a third one later.

Iv'e never pushed the G2 1300w over 1,000 even @ 1.35 & 5.0 on the 3570k

G2 is gold rated.

I *think* the nex comes with braided cables, and or you can order braided for it, but if I remember correctly, Zsedged got them & the braid quality is terrible.


----------



## Redshift 91

the 1500 does come with sleeved cables, as to the quality, I don't know


----------



## LunaP

I plan on adding a 3rd, as I think that would allow me to peak any gaming since I'm now gonna be playing @ 7680x4320 + an accessory monitor or 2. 2 more monitors but I took them down lol. Not sure if running 5 is degrading performance at all, though from running the Dawn demo it was clear that something went down....actually n/m I think it's because I"m in Activate All displays vs SLI, as if I turn on SLI for some reason it disables some monitors..


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I plan on adding a 3rd, as I think that would allow me to peak any gaming since I'm now gonna be playing @ 7680x4320 + an accessory monitor or 2. 2 more monitors but I took them down lol. Not sure if running 5 is degrading performance at all, though from running the Dawn demo it was clear that something went down....actually n/m I think it's because I"m in Activate All displays vs SLI, as if I turn on SLI for some reason it disables some monitors..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a crap ton of icons on your left most monitor. I get agitated with 3 columns


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That's a crap ton of icons on your left most monitor. I get agitated with 3 columns


They're normally hidden by Chrome windows and other points of reference for hw, art, VM's etc. I cleaned it up a month ago, I like to keep it to around 1-2 columns as well when I have time to organize, just school/work/parenting kills my free time, I'm most active on this site while at work lol or out via my phone. Other wise it's in between breaks I pop on to update. Looking forward to the breaks though, which is in just over a week.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> They're normally hidden by Chrome windows and other points of reference for hw, art, VM's etc. I cleaned it up a month ago, I like to keep it to around 1-2 columns as well when I have time to organize, just school/work/parenting kills my free time, I'm most active on this site while at work lol or out via my phone. Other wise it's in between breaks I pop on to update. Looking forward to the breaks though, which is in just over a week.


It's okay, I can be pretty OCD, though, so even if I don't have time, I can't not do it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> It's okay, I can be pretty OCD, though, so even if I don't have time, I can't not do it.


xD I know the feeling though, I just got my Case labs last night and I noticed the front cover plate is extruding out about several mm's from the power button / USB, and I can't seem to bend it in to fit unless I just push it against it , and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> xD I know the feeling though, I just got my Case labs last night and I noticed the front cover plate is extruding out about several mm's from the power button / USB, and I can't seem to bend it in to fit unless I just push it against it , and it's driving me crazy.


got a work bench, some rubber pads and some clamps?


----------



## skupples

So, iv'e been derping around with this stock bios, stock cooler titan while building my new rig. Iv'e noticed that it likes to idle ~60% power, & when the fan is @ 85% it uses 75% power. This is all while @ 1% gpu usage, just web browsing...



Is this normal? This is on one 60hz 1080p panel.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a work bench, some rubber pads and some clamps?


Not following on the rubber pads but it's the center that's pushing out which I'm not sure how to bend flag since its less than an inch. Unless you mean put heavyweight on it to help flatten?

also w00t

Skupps, looks like you were right!

 Gold isn't to far off from plat right like 2-5 %?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not following on the rubber pads but it's the center that's pushing out which I'm not sure how to bend flag since its less than an inch. Unless you mean put heavyweight on it to help flatten?
> 
> also w00t
> 
> Skupps, looks like you were right!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold isn't to far off from plat right like 2-5 %?


Not sure what I was right about, but i'm taking a screen shot & framing it. 3rd time being right out of 5.5k posts!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not following on the rubber pads but it's the center that's pushing out which I'm not sure how to bend flag since its less than an inch. Unless you mean put heavyweight on it to help flatten?
> 
> also w00t
> 
> Skupps, looks like you were right!
> 
> Gold isn't to far off from plat right like 2-5 %?


is the part of the case thats bend out of place removable? if so bring it to a table/work bench or whatever and get some C clamps and some rubber insert(so you dont scratch it) and clamp down, had to do that to a couple case parts before and it works like a charm.

also, stay away from the evga 1500w psu's unless you can get them super dirt cheap lol.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is the part of the case thats bend out of place removable? if so bring it to a table/work bench or whatever and get some C clamps and some rubber insert(so you dont scratch it) and clamp down, had to do that to a couple case parts before and it works like a charm.
> 
> also, stay away from the evga 1500w psu's unless you can get them super dirt cheap lol.


oh god, what's wrong w/ them ? lol They're about the same price as the corsair 1200AXi plat atm, so seems like a fairly good deal.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> oh god, what's wrong w/ them ? lol They're about the same price as the corsair 1200AXi plat atm, so seems like a fairly good deal.


They have been shredded by review sites, forcing the price down from the original 400+$.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> oh god, what's wrong w/ them ? lol They're about the same price as the corsair 1200AXi plat atm, so seems like a fairly good deal.


the 1500w units got less than stellar reviews from places like johnnyguru, to sum up the reviews "overpriced, ugly useless handle thing, annoying red glowing light that you cant turn off, internals suck for the price youre paying"

the 1000w and 1300w units are what the 1500w unit should have been made from.

oh and the included sleeved cables quality sucks btw, sleeve them yourself, evga really messed up on the pre sleeved cables for the NEX series.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They have been shredded by review sites, forcing the price down from the original 400+$.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the 1500w units got less than stellar reviews from places like johnnyguru, to sum up the reviews "overpriced, ugly useless handle thing, annoying red glowing light that you cant turn off, internals suck for the price youre paying"
> 
> the 1000w and 1300w units are what the 1500w unit should have been made from.


lol I give up then Dual AX1200i's it is I guess, since they're Plat and single railed ( though by default or not I"m unsure )


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*


Nice setup. I hope to someday get myself more monitors. I am starting to go crazy only having one. But first, I need a bigger desk.


----------



## skupples

Can some one remind me the advantage of using ADD2PSU over the wire harness method & what specifically make's it superior?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the 1500w units got less than stellar reviews from places like johnnyguru, to sum up the reviews "overpriced, ugly useless handle thing, annoying red glowing light that you cant turn off, internals suck for the price youre paying"
> 
> the 1000w and 1300w units are what the 1500w unit should have been made from.
> 
> oh and the included sleeved cables quality sucks btw, sleeve them yourself, evga really messed up on the pre sleeved cables for the NEX series.


But it does deliver the single rail up to around 130A..........yes? The cabling is obviously a nightmare but if it delivers what it's quoted at, is that not a good point?

Also, does all that software have to be used? Why can't we just plug it in and get on with our rigs?

Just asking.......................not making statements......









Sorry if I'm going off topic........it seems relevant atm.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> But it does deliver the single rail up to around 130A..........yes? The cabling is obviously a nightmare but if it delivers what it's quoted at, is that not a good point?
> 
> Also, does all that software have to be used? Why can't we just plug it in and get on with our rigs?
> 
> Just asking.......................not making statements......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm going off topic........it seems relevant atm.


Your line of thinking is similar to mine, so long as it doesn't trigger ocp it's good, and if the sleeving sucks, it's 1-1 pin out, trust me it matters; sleeving my x1250 was a nightmare and a half, and I did it the lazy way. Not my cup of tea, but 1-1 would have made it 500M times better. I don't care about the software, kill-a-watt is fairly cheap and will give me a reasonably good measurement. If it delivers 1300+w and doesn't blow up, or kill my stuff, I'm a happy guy. $350 is fairly competitive given the launch price, and 5 years is a fairly good warranty.

Can't do the Hercules, the length doesn't line up with the fan placement of the ft02, and even if it did, semi modular is a second deal breaker. even worse, the giant white text would kill my color theme, which the nex fits. I wish there was a perfect psu, but it seems like the nex would do everything I could ask for. Unless we have a 10% failure rate, but it's been fairly highly rated by customers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not following on the rubber pads but it's the center that's pushing out which I'm not sure how to bend flag since its less than an inch. Unless you mean put heavyweight on it to help flatten?
> 
> also w00t
> 
> Skupps, looks like you were right!
> 
> Gold isn't to far off from plat right like 2-5 %?


Its always good to remember the Platinum-Gold-Silver certification is at 50% load, so better to read good reputable reviewers and see how the unit behaves generally!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can some one remind me the advantage of using *ADD2PSU over the wire harness method* & what specifically make's it superior?


You mean you wont go the : "Burn baby burn" expression?









These two?




They basically do the same but i would be more at ease with the add2psu when running multiple PSU´s!








By the way in your new rig with the Titan, your GPU hair drier wind blower [email protected]% is consuming 45W of power!









Cheers guys

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## dealio

lookie here: 64bit rivatuner http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar


----------



## OccamRazor

Here is RTSS 6.0 beta2 for those wanting framerate OSD in x64 applications and of course BF4 and COD Ghosts!









http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

PS: AB Beta 18 is coming soon...







and invest a couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol I give up then Dual AX1200i's it is I guess, since they're Plat and single railed ( though by default or not I"m unsure )


If you can fit them, dual PSUs is the way to go. Both will run at max efficiency and low BTUs. try "add2psu". Works great!

edit: advantages are: much easier wiring (use a "stub" atx connector), electrical isolation of PSUs, and depending on your preference, can be set up as an outboard PSU you plug in (easily) when you want to OC the crap ouot of the GPUs... then remove and run off the internal PSU. Like a booster when you need it.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here is RTSS 6.0 beta2 for those wanting framerate OSD in x64 applications and of course BF4 and COD Ghosts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/afterburner/RTSSSetup600Beta2-Guru3D.rar
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> PS: AB Beta 8 is coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and invest a couple minutes in reading the release notes and known issues section!


You mean beta 18 right ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> You mean beta 18 right ?


Yap! Fixed!


----------



## FarmerJo

Hey guys could use some help here







. Just flashed my card to the latest skynet bios and now I'm able to run in safe mode and all that but my screen is just blank when I start it regular mode :/ any way of fixing this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Hey guys could use some help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just flashed my card to the latest skynet bios and now I'm able to run in safe mode and all that but my screen is just blank when I start it regular mode :/ any way of fixing this?


Uninstall AB ond/or precision and delete their folders!
If it doesnt fix it, uninstall all nvidia drivers, download driver sweeper: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/guru3d_driver_sweeper_(no_installer).html
clean all nvidia drivers from your system, reboot and reinstall drivers!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall AB ond/or precision and delete their folders!
> If it doesnt fix it, uninstall all nvidia drivers, download driver sweeper: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/guru3d_driver_sweeper_(no_installer).html
> clean all nvidia drivers from your system, reboot and reinstall drivers!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

@Jpmboy

Never mind, i'm just a noooooooob. The stuff is like 1mm thick silly putty. Had to use a razor blade to peal it off.

The thermal pads between my heatsink & pump had a non-removable plastic layer that had me all thrown off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Never mind, i'm just a noooooooob. The stuff is like 1mm thick silly putty. Had to use a razor blade to peal it off.
> 
> The thermal pads between my heatsink & pump had a non-removable plastic layer that had me all thrown off.


Wha?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wha?


I was having issues separating the FujiPoly from the hard plastic, thought it may install like that due to other thermal tape iv'e dealt with. Ended up realizing that i'm just a derp & it's EXTREMELY soft. Requires a razor blade to get off of the hard sheet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was having issues separating the FujiPoly from the hard plastic, thought it may install like that due to other thermal tape iv'e dealt with. Ended up realizing that i'm just a derp & it's EXTREMELY soft. Requires a razor blade to get off of the hard sheet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah - I know, the stuff is goop. chill it first. i think a wad would copy comics from teh sunday funnies! (expensive stunt that would be







)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Ah - I know, the stuff is goop. chill it first. i think a wad would copy comics from teh sunday funnies! (expensive stunt that would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Do you still use a kill coil with red line? Or just the 5-10% mixture?


----------



## LunaP

Alright I'm gonna take it noone is actually using a single PSU here for Tri SLI which was what I was hoping to get at, so should I drop the 1200AXi and grab 2x G2 1300's or Keep 1200AXi and add a 1300? Or just add a 1000W?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Do you still use a kill coil with red line? Or just the 5-10% mixture?


no kill coil. your system already (most likely?) has enough exposed copper to kill anything.. and Redline will take care of all that anyway. I'm prolly using ~ 3% and ZERO discolor on the see thru Nickel plated EK blocks!


----------



## Jpmboy

skup - look at this muck! ... be sure to rinse your rads and remove any flux etc.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/9710#post_21338649

NVM...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright I'm gonna take it noone is actually using a single PSU here for Tri SLI which was what I was hoping to get at, so should I drop the 1200AXi and grab 2x G2 1300's or Keep 1200AXi and add a 1300? Or just add a 1000W?


I'd personally want matching PSU's but that's just me. And you could probably get away with two 1000 G2's IMO...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> skup - look at this muck! ... be sure to rinse your rads and remove any flux etc.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/9710#post_21338649
> 
> NVM...


Yeah... I was reading the debate of that. It's silly how many people automatically assume EK never fixed their nickel & that it was all a consipracy. I feel that this much fail in less than 2 weeks is user error. I normally beat the hell out of my rads to clean them out. Three rads count as enough copper? I'm getting more and more fed up with these nickel blocks, even though I see no signs of flaking, but I still had some corrosion on the inside of some of my fittings. If this week is profitable I may ditch them for copper blocks. Even though one of them is BNIB.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can't ditch my nickel blocks. They just too sexy!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't ditch my nickel blocks. They just too sexy!


I'm kinda scared to tear them down & inspect for corrosion. I took the CPU block apart, & it was clear, but only one flaking block can compromise the entire system.


----------



## provost

I had a similar issue, and I traced it to silver coil. Silver will eventually make the nickle plating to corrode. Get rid of your siver coil,and go with pt nuke.
The problem arises when you have silver in the same loop as nickle, copper and brass.
Copper and brass are in most water cooling components.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Never have run a silver coil myself as I find them totally unnecessary.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I had a similar issue, and I traced it to silver coil. Silver will eventually make the nickle plating to corrode. Get rid of your siver coil,and go with pt nuke.
> The problem arises when you have silver in the same loop as nickle, copper and brass.
> Copper and brass are in most water cooling components.


I'm going to go with JP's suggestion of Red Line Water Wetter. Went & picked it up today. These blocks will likely need to be replaced in 6 months anyways due to the 4 months of silver exposure.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'd personally want matching PSU's but that's just me. And you could probably get away with two 1000 G2's IMO...


Yeah I was thinking the same after looking @ it I'll probably go w/ 2x 1200's for corsair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can't ditch my nickel blocks. They just too sexy!


Yeah I'm debating on the Nickel EK Acrylic GPU blocks, though I'm not seeing a backplate for them which is leading me back to the XSPC blocks since they have them. Though all this talk about nickle vs copper has me wondering if I need to ditch to the copper in which I think EK only has ones w/ the LEDS?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking the same after looking @ it I'll probably go w/ 2x 1200's for corsair.
> Yeah I'm debating on the Nickel EK Acrylic GPU blocks, though I'm not seeing a backplate for them which is leading me back to the XSPC blocks since they have them. Though all this talk about nickle vs copper has me wondering if I need to ditch to the copper in which I think EK only has ones w/ the LEDS?


The EK Titan back plate is compatible with all of the FC blocks.


----------



## jdnferari

I doubt asus is any different, 300W just means that that's the within spec amount you can pull from all the connectors, which means nothing even if you wanted to pull more.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi! I need a solution other than vSync for screen tearing in games.

I set the framerate limiter to 60 in Afterburner and set the in-game vSync off, but the FPS still goes up to 62.4 while playing, resulting in tearing. I tried setting it to 59, but it didn't help. Am I doing something wrong?

Also, does adaptive vSync in the Nvidia control panel actually work? I haven't tried it yet. But what I am trying to achieve is basically what adaptive vSync is supposed to be able to do - let the FPS go as high as it can as long as it remains under 60.

The only games I've tried are AC4 and FIFA 14, in case its a game-specific problem.

Thank you very much! Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## skupples

@ahnafakeef 1600P monitor!

In all seriousness though, enable triple buffering & tweak with pre-rendered frames.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi! I need a solution other than vSync for screen tearing in games.
> 
> I set the framerate limiter to 60 in Afterburner and set the in-game vSync off, but the FPS still goes up to 62.4 while playing, resulting in tearing. I tried setting it to 59, but it didn't help. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Also, does adaptive vSync in the Nvidia control panel actually work? I haven't tried it yet. But what I am trying to achieve is basically what adaptive vSync is supposed to be able to do - let the FPS go as high as it can as long as it remains under 60.
> 
> The only games I've tried are AC4 and FIFA 14, in case its a game-specific problem.
> 
> Thank you very much! Your help is much appreciated!


Im afraid im not going to be much help because i rarely worry about vsync but one thing is relevant, i stopped seeing screen tearing since i moved from 60hz to 120hz!
Now, on my laptop i have adaptive vsync always on, it helps in the majority of games, but some games have specific input like Dead Space;
AC4 seems to be one of those, it needs vsync off but introduces screen tearing!
Perhaps a search around the web provides some light on the matter:

http://www.game-debate.com/blog/index.php?b_id=10086&author=mrkac1994&blog=AC4%20Black%20Flag-How%20to%20improve%20fps%20greatly

Here is a hint:

_"When I do not have Vsync on, I get between 45 to 62. But, when I put Vsync on, the game locks at 30 FPS and scarcely ever does it hit 60 frames per second?
Is that the game's problem or my machine's problem? What are your experiences with the game"

It's the game, *it doesn't do triple buffering so if you aren't at 60 it will drop to 30*. *I have solved this by keeping Vsync on in the game and also running D3Doverrider in the background*. With that combination I can get the full range between 30 to 60._

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/810639-Vsync-and-30-FPS-on-AC4-Forums










Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

Hmmm, was about to pull the trigger on a EK Copper Acrylic GPU block but just read up that the XSPC Titan blocks do cool VRM's vs the older ones for prior models. Updated pics show similiar to those of EK as well.

Anyone concur?

XSPC's


EK's



I'm afraid to go Nickel after everything I've been reading in the WC / RIVBE thread especially on Skupples end D:


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmmm, was about to pull the trigger on a EK Copper Acrylic GPU block but just read up that the XSPC Titan blocks do cool VRM's vs the older ones for prior models. Updated pics show similiar to those of EK as well.
> 
> Anyone concur?
> 
> XSPC's
> 
> 
> EK's


honestly, i think you personally should get the xspc ones since you like them so much, you'll end up kicking yourself in the ass later going " GAH I WISH I GOT THE XSPC ONES"







the EK ones are my personal favorite, and their cooling is the best there is imo, but the xspc ones are good also, and since you like them so much i would honestly get them instead of regretting not getting them later on


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @ahnafakeef 1600P monitor!
> 
> In all seriousness though, enable triple buffering & tweak with pre-rendered frames.


I wish my system could handle that resolution at maxed out settings. sigh.

Will enabling triple buffering from the Nvidia Control Panel be enough?
Also, how do I tweak with pre-rendered frames? I really have no idea on the matter.

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im afraid im not going to be much help because i rarely worry about vsync but one thing is relevant, i stopped seeing screen tearing since i moved from 60hz to 120hz!
> Now, on my laptop i have adaptive vsync always on, it helps in the majority of games, but some games have specific input like Dead Space;
> AC4 seems to be one of those, it needs vsync off but introduces screen tearing!
> Perhaps a search around the web provides some light on the matter:
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/blog/index.php?b_id=10086&author=mrkac1994&blog=AC4%20Black%20Flag-How%20to%20improve%20fps%20greatly
> 
> Here is a hint:
> 
> _"When I do not have Vsync on, I get between 45 to 62. But, when I put Vsync on, the game locks at 30 FPS and scarcely ever does it hit 60 frames per second?
> Is that the game's problem or my machine's problem? What are your experiences with the game"
> 
> It's the game, *it doesn't do triple buffering so if you aren't at 60 it will drop to 30*. *I have solved this by keeping Vsync on in the game and also running D3Doverrider in the background*. With that combination I can get the full range between 30 to 60._
> 
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/810639-Vsync-and-30-FPS-on-AC4-Forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I'd almost never be able to see 120FPS in games with maxed out settings so I went with an IPS panel over a 120Hz one.

I think my problem is similar to or the same as the one mentioned on the Ubisoft site. If the D3DOverrider mentioned in that thread is the same as the one I found in RTSS/AB, what do I change in its settings to fix the screen tearing? By turning on framerate limit to 60 and turning off vSync in the game?

I'm sorry but I have never had to use D3DOverrider before so I am in need of further instructions.

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my system could handle that resolution at maxed out settings. sigh.
> 
> Will enabling triple buffering from the Nvidia Control Panel be enough?
> Also, how do I tweak with pre-rendered frames? I really have no idea on the matter.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd almost never be able to see 120FPS in games with maxed out settings so I went with an IPS panel over a 120Hz one.
> 
> I think my problem is similar to or the same as the one mentioned on the Ubisoft site. If the D3DOverrider mentioned in that thread is the same as the one I found in RTSS/AB, what do I change in its settings to fix the screen tearing? By turning on framerate limit to 60 and turning off vSync in the game?
> 
> I'm sorry but I have never had to use D3DOverrider before so I am in need of further instructions.
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


triple buffering is in the NV control panel, same for pre-rendered frames. Note: If on SLi pre-rendered frames do nothing.


----------



## bahadirkazan

*Hello every1. Im looking for ''GK110XOC Bios at the first page but it must be fan speed max. %100.. Help me guys!!!*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> *Hello every1. Im looking for ''GK110XOC Bios at the first page but it must be fan speed max. %100.. Help me guys!!!*


That is an engineering bios! you have to take it as it is! i know there was another version of it but could never find it!








Try the Titan REV2 bios in my SIG! it might be worth your while!








You also have the EZ3flash tool in my SIG to flash it easily along with the guide on how to do it!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, was about to pull the trigger on a EK Copper Acrylic GPU block but just read up that the XSPC Titan blocks do cool VRM's vs the older ones for prior models. Updated pics show similiar to those of EK as well.
> 
> Anyone concur?
> 
> XSPC's
> 
> 
> EK's
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to go Nickel after everything I've been reading in the WC / RIVBE thread especially on Skupples end D:
> 
> 
> [/quote[/SPOILER][/SPOILER]]
> 
> I agree with szeged. Go for the XSPC. It was an already very good block and if is improved who knows, might even be better that the current EK. We simply don´t known unless Stren decide to include it in a second row of testing since as far as I known was the only test of the current blocks.
> 
> Hope that helps


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*


Oh yeah? I think this is more appropriate for NVIDIA lol


----------



## eduncan911

Spoiler: quotes...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi! I need a solution other than vSync for screen tearing in games.
> 
> I set the framerate limiter to 60 in Afterburner and set the in-game vSync off, but the FPS still goes up to 62.4 while playing, resulting in tearing. I tried setting it to 59, but it didn't help. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Also, does adaptive vSync in the Nvidia control panel actually work? I haven't tried it yet. But what I am trying to achieve is basically what adaptive vSync is supposed to be able to do - let the FPS go as high as it can as long as it remains under 60.
> 
> The only games I've tried are AC4 and FIFA 14, in case its a game-specific problem.
> 
> Thank you very much! Your help is much appreciated!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi! I need a solution other than vSync for screen tearing in games.
> 
> I set the framerate limiter to 60 in Afterburner and set the in-game vSync off, but the FPS still goes up to 62.4 while playing, resulting in tearing. I tried setting it to 59, but it didn't help. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Also, does adaptive vSync in the Nvidia control panel actually work? I haven't tried it yet. But what I am trying to achieve is basically what adaptive vSync is supposed to be able to do - let the FPS go as high as it can as long as it remains under 60.
> 
> The only games I've tried are AC4 and FIFA 14, in case its a game-specific problem.
> 
> Thank you very much! Your help is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im afraid im not going to be much help because i rarely worry about vsync but one thing is relevant, i stopped seeing screen tearing since i moved from 60hz to 120hz!
> Now, on my laptop i have adaptive vsync always on, it helps in the majority of games, but some games have specific input like Dead Space;
> AC4 seems to be one of those, it needs vsync off but introduces screen tearing!
> Perhaps a search around the web provides some light on the matter:
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/blog/index.php?b_id=10086&author=mrkac1994&blog=AC4%20Black%20Flag-How%20to%20improve%20fps%20greatly
> 
> Here is a hint:
> 
> _"When I do not have Vsync on, I get between 45 to 62. But, when I put Vsync on, the game locks at 30 FPS and scarcely ever does it hit 60 frames per second?
> Is that the game's problem or my machine's problem? What are your experiences with the game"
> 
> It's the game, *it doesn't do triple buffering so if you aren't at 60 it will drop to 30*. *I have solved this by keeping Vsync on in the game and also running D3Doverrider in the background*. With that combination I can get the full range between 30 to 60._
> 
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/810639-Vsync-and-30-FPS-on-AC4-Forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...





I switched to tri-monitor 120 Hz back in 2008 and have never looked back. Still rocking my Planar SA2311Ws @ 6000x1080!

Mainly BF3 and now BF4, it's hard to hit 120 FPS with full Ultra on everything with my previous setups (well, BF3 while flying/in tank was always at 150 to 180 FPS with multi-GPUs). But at 120 Hz, it sure is silky-smooth no matter the framerate - and it's taken me years, and a 1/2 dozen builds to get here.


----------



## FarmerJo

hey i got another question for yall







when i try and do the zwardo over volt hack on my titan it says that it has failed to open msi afterburner.


----------



## Gabrielzm

[quote n


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ame="eduncan911" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19900#post_21354136"]

I switched to tri-monitor 120 Hz back in 2008 and have never looked back. Still rocking my Planar SA2311Ws @ 6000x1080!

Mainly BF3 and now BF4, it's hard to hit 120 FPS with full Ultra on everything with my previous setups (well, BF3 while flying/in tank was always at 150 to 180 FPS with multi-GPUs). But at 120 Hz, it sure is silky-smooth no matter the framerate - and it's taken me years, and a 1/2 dozen builds to get here.[/quote


]

Yep, I agree. What a difference a 120 hz monitor does.


----------



## Jpmboy

asking for trouble: http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/10290#post_21355751


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> asking for trouble: http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/10290#post_21355751


where can i buy a ticket? already got the popcorn!!!!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> honestly, i think you personally should get the xspc ones since you like them so much, you'll end up kicking yourself in the ass later going " GAH I WISH I GOT THE XSPC ONES"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the EK ones are my personal favorite, and their cooling is the best there is imo, but the xspc ones are good also, and since you like them so much i would honestly get them instead of regretting not getting them later on


I do like the look but I also like the acrylic on EK as well, just trying to mine as much data as possible. I sent an email off to XSPC today asking if they could confirm the new model does indeed cool the VRM's vice the old one since EK has that ability.

My email
Quote:


> Hi I just wanted to confirm some information that I'm unable to find anywhere on the internet. During 2012 EK rose over XSPC blocks in terms of cooling due to EK cooling VRM's in which XSPC was reported to not actively cool.
> 
> I'm informed that there is a new design w/ the XSPC Razor blocks for the Titan, do they actively cool the VRM's now? This is a big concern to me, as I really love the aesthetics for the Razor though I cannot find any reviews other than on Overclock3D which you've posted but they make no mention of VRM cooling.
> 
> Appreciate any information you can provide.


Their reply:
Quote:


> "Hi,
> It will cool the VRM's."


And they included this photo.



I understand the importance of cooling both and want to ensure if I'm making decision that I've done enough research to backup my purchases, I just can't find any reviews online that compare this w/ the latest. I'm showing Stren(diff forum) made one earlier this year but when I click the link its dead. Hence why I'm trying to ask.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the look but I also like the acrylic on EK as well, just trying to mine as much data as possible. I sent an email off to XSPC today asking if they could confirm the new model does indeed cool the VRM's vice the old one since EK has that ability.
> 
> My email
> 
> Their reply:
> And they included this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the importance of cooling both and want to ensure if I'm making decision that I've done enough research to backup my purchases, I just can't find any reviews online that compare this w/ the latest. I'm showing Stren(diff forum) made one earlier this year but when I click the link its dead. Hence why I'm trying to ask.


That is a nice big channel over the VRM. Looks like it's bigger than EK's channel, though idk if that will mean better performance, but you can probably assume it will be better performance compared to the last generation with the piss ant sized channel...

btw


this is the EK VRM channel close up.



I guess when I opened them up the first time I couldn't see the damage due to them still being wet. Now that things have dried up, it's a horror story indeed. the EK forum rep seems to think EK will be gracious & replace them for me, but i'm not holding my breath. I have already ordered 3x copper/acetal short boys, & the clean CSQ full copper block. Should be here Wednesday. I don't have the patience to wait around weeks for more parts to show up @ this point. It's probably my fault for not running anti-corrosion, but now I don't really need to worry about that. I can just run water & silver w/ copper.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is a nice big channel over the VRM. Looks like it's bigger than EK's channel, though idk if that will mean better performance, but you can probably assume it will be better performance compared to the last generation with the piss ant sized channel...
> 
> btw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the EK VRM channel close up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I opened them up the first time I couldn't see the damage due to them still being wet. Now that things have dried up, it's a horror story indeed. the EK forum rep seems to think EK will be gracious & replace them for me, but i'm not holding my breath. I have already ordered 3x copper/acetal short boys, & the clean CSQ full copper block. Should be here Wednesday. I don't have the patience to wait around weeks for more parts to show up @ this point. It's probably my fault for not running anti-corrosion, but now I don't really need to worry about that. *I can just run water & silver w/ copper*.


Ouch! and you couldn't see any coloration thru the clear top??? BTW - what was the coolant?

uh - you sure you want to use silver coil??? Don't forget, copper is VERY acid sensitive. Keep the pH >6.5.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is a nice big channel over the VRM. Looks like it's bigger than EK's channel, though idk if that will mean better performance, but you can probably assume it will be better performance compared to the last generation with the piss ant sized channel...
> 
> btw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the EK VRM channel close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess when I opened them up the first time I couldn't see the damage due to them still being wet. Now that things have dried up, it's a horror story indeed. the EK forum rep seems to think EK will be gracious & replace them for me, but i'm not holding my breath. I have already ordered 3x copper/acetal short boys, & the clean CSQ full copper block. Should be here Wednesday. I don't have the patience to wait around weeks for more parts to show up @ this point. It's probably my fault for not running anti-corrosion, but now I don't really need to worry about that. I can just run water & silver w/ copper.


Yeah I do like the clear and w/o hard evidence of testing its hard to decide. Sorry to hear about your block though, hopefully it gets cleaned up.

Took my friend to the store today to get him a PSU, he ended up grabbing the 1200AX vs the AXi since the i was out of stock, I almost grabbed it but think I'll just stick w/ 2 Platinums once they get more in this week. Unless I catch wind of any super PSU's I think this'll be the way to go.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I do like the clear and w/o hard evidence of testing its hard to decide. Sorry to hear about your block though, hopefully it gets cleaned up.
> 
> Took my friend to the store today to get him a PSU, he ended up grabbing the 1200AX vs the AXi since the i was out of stock, I almost grabbed it but think I'll just stick w/ 2 Platinums once they get more in this week. Unless I catch wind of any super PSU's I think this'll be the way to go.












I got dat feeling... You know? That one? The one where you know?







I'm back to staring @ a trashed office full of boxes, wires & components waiting for parts. good news is I quick flipped my asus OC panel & had a 20% off coupon to FCPU that was going to expire jan 1st. So, I got a decent deal on the new blocks. Only PITA will be securing the back plate, with shorty blocks.

all in the name of TITANS!!!! Time to try some shorty blocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

I just sold these two 7970s w/ copper blocks. clean inside after two years- and i mean, they were on for two years. Always check pH and do not let your loop sit idle and wet for days/weeks at a time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sold these two 7970s w/ copper blocks. clean inside after two years- and i mean, they were on for two years. Always check pH and do not let your loop sit idle and wet for days/weeks at a time.


I hope you got 400-500$ a piece w/ all the miner fever going around.

you know, I do power down my system a good 8+ hours a day, that may be bad news now that I think about it. I had acetal tops, & testing water never showed any signs of even slightly above basic PH, or alkalinity. I may actually purchase some coolant this time around instead of going the water route. All this "distilled/silver" hype is starting to make me think these people are playing with fire. Distilled water can become tainted rather quickly. I have 99% alcohol maybe i'll use that, or maybe i'll go get pure commercial grade glycol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I hope you got 400-500$ a piece w/ all the miner fever going around.
> 
> you know, I do power down my system a good 8+ hours a day, that may be bad news now that I think about it. good thing is, a chunk of silver is all i'll need with the copper shorties.


didn't want to haggle - 650 not incl shipping.









btw - I've been using these for a while and they make loop maintenance a breeze:
http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_142_144


----------



## provost

For anyone having corrosion issues, take a read through this
http://www.overclockers.com/pc-water-coolant-chemistry-part-ii/

I found it educational some years ago, and I still find it useful when I mess up occasionally while experimenting with my loop....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm running Mayhems glycol/distilled mix and have no issues so far with my EK nickel blocks. I don't even need a silver coil...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> didn't want to haggle - 650 not incl shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - I've been using these for a while and they make loop maintenance a breeze:
> http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_142_144


Was just reading in that guide that some of the ingredients in water wetter can lead to the destruction of acrylic. That, & slime in plastic-style tubing. I think I may just go with a professional MADE FOR CPU COOLING coolant this time around.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Mayhems is just the best IMO. I ran their pastel grape red for over a year on my 7970 nickel blocks and suffered only minor discoloration and have run this glycol based coolant since March on my Titan nickel blocks and don't even see any discoloration yet. Haven't actually removed the blocks and closely examined them but I have drained the loop a couple of times over the year and did a quick inspection of the blocks and noticed nothing major going on. Not to mention my RIVE blocks that have been running since I built this rig in early 2012 that haven't suffered any damage yet either...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm running Mayhems glycol/distilled mix and have no issues so far with my EK nickel blocks. I don't even need a silver coil...


THats the XT-1 Stuff?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I do like the look but I also like the acrylic on EK as well, just trying to mine as much data as possible. I sent an email off to XSPC today asking if they could confirm the new model does indeed cool the VRM's vice the old one since EK has that ability.
> 
> My email
> 
> Their reply:
> And they included this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the importance of cooling both and want to ensure if I'm making decision that I've done enough research to backup my purchases, I just can't find any reviews online that compare this w/ the latest. I'm showing Stren(diff forum) made one earlier this year but when I click the link its dead. Hence why I'm trying to ask.


Here we go LunaP:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/

In any case looking at pictures in Stren review and the new XSPC block I could not tell a difference. Try to compare. The same red strip you picture is there too or I am missing something?

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/09/08/xspc-razor/

Skupples sorry about your blocks mate. I got two ek shorties (acetal/copper) incoming too to replace my komodos. Been running EK clear coolant in real rubber tubing (ek too) for a while now without any problems. If you don't mind the black tubing you might check that out too.

Cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go LunaP:
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/
> 
> In any case looking at pictures in Stren review and the new XSPC block I could not tell a difference. Try to compare. The same red strip you picture is there too or I am missing something?
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/09/08/xspc-razor/
> 
> Skupples sorry about your blocks mate. I got two ek shorties (acetal/copper) incoming too to replace my komodos. Been running EK clear coolant in real rubber tubing (ek too) for a while now without any problems. If you don't mind the black tubing you might check that out too.
> 
> 
> Cheers




Oh i'm allll over the Norprene this time around. Made by Tygon though.

Is it just stupid that performance-pc's doesn't sell any sort of anti-gravity filling bottles? I can't find any in town either. Hell, all I need is one of those sport bottles, or RC fuel bottles.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> THats the XT-1 Stuff?


Indeed. The XT-1 Red Concentrate to be specific. You can mix in your own distilled to whichever ratio you want (higher glycol ratio for sub-zero temps if you want). Great stuff and the color is a pretty nice red, though I did add some of their red dye as well just for a bit deeper of a color. Thinking of getting some blue for a more blood red at some point...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Indeed. The XT-1 Red Concentrate to be specific. You can mix in your own distilled to whichever ratio you want (higher glycol ratio for sub-zero temps if you want). Great stuff and the color is a pretty nice red, though I did add some of their red dye as well just for a bit deeper of a color. Thinking of getting some blue for a more blood red at some point...


Just grabbed some of the clear. No need for dye since i'm using rubber tube.

yeah, i'm derping. Must be time for bed. Will be so glad when this parts nightmare is over with.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Should work well for ya! I personally could never go with opaque tubing and blocks because seeing the actual coolant running through the loop is one of my favorite things about water cooling. My next build will almost certainly be an acrylic tubing project...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Should work well for ya! I personally could never go with opaque tubing and blocks because seeing the actual coolant running through the loop is one of my favorite things about water cooling. My next build will almost certainly be an acrylic tubing project...


I'm aiming for extreme longevity, flexibility & ease of movement with this build as it's the last major build i'll be doing for ~ 2 years. I just feel like moving an acrylic case all over the place could result in some serious issues. My next build will be all about show case, CaseLabs, Acrylic, sleeving, the hole 9 yards.


----------



## Aftermath2006

man in having the exact same issues as you skupples but with AC kryographics blocks trying to decide now if i should buy the copper blocks or what because my cpu block is nickel but my Titans laying on my table is gettin on my nerves


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My Titan EK Nickel blocks are already corroded. Considering going back to air. Blocks are barely a month old.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My Titan EK Nickel blocks are already corroded. Considering going back to air. Blocks are barely a month old.


Ouch! Nickel or copper? What were you running? Coolant? water?

I swapped my nickel blocks out for copper. about 2 weeks old now. Just using DM water and Liquid Utopia.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Ouch! Nickel or copper? What were you running? Coolant? water?
> 
> I swapped my nickel blocks out for copper. about 2 weeks old now. Just using DM water and Liquid Utopia.


Nickel blocks. I'm using distilled water.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My Titan EK Nickel blocks are already corroded. Considering going back to air. Blocks are barely a month old.


What else are you running in your loop though?

From what I heard distilled + biocide should be fine with nickel should it not? As long as no silver coils are included or that there are certain other substances within the loop.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> What else are you running in your loop though?
> 
> From what I heard distilled + biocide should be fine with nickel should it not? As long as no silver coils are included or that there are certain other substances within the loop.


480 Monsta, EK Supremacy Elite, 2 Titan nickel blocks, swiftech brass fittings, Mcp655 pump and bits power 250ml res.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nickel blocks. I'm using distilled water.


Damn, sorry. My reading skills are not up to scratch. You mentioned nickel.

Will now go sit in the corner with the dunce cap on.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Damn, sorry. My reading skills are not up to scratch. You mentioned nickel.
> 
> Will now go sit in the corner with the dunce cap on.


i guess you could say...you have a...below average....IQ


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hahahahahaha, definitely!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Was just reading in that guide that some of the ingredients in water wetter can lead to the destruction of acrylic. That, & slime in plastic-style tubing. I think I may just go with a professional MADE FOR CPU COOLING coolant this time around.


It all depends on the percent of additive. I've not seen any effect on the clear tops on 4 EK blocks, and sure there are certain tubing materials that can get "slimed?". I use tygon 2475 - it's chemically inert.

That's cool. Use what you are comfortable with. It is a good idea to understand the material compatibility in the system. Use any premix and you'll be fine for the most part and use top line fittings lime koolance.

One of the best WC companies, aquacomputer, uses dw+glycol in their clear premix. Pull down the MSDS sheet on mayhems to see what's in it. Any material shipped in the US must provide that info.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> What else are you running in your loop though?
> 
> From what I heard distilled + biocide should be fine with nickel should it not? As long as no silver coils are included or that there are certain other substances within the loop.


This is what I have been running for years without issue. Dist + biocide

But after I switched to tygon R-3603 and primo hill lrt "worse tubing evar" with silver killcoil I had a big plasticizer issue. I have dedicated in the plasticize thread for month's. Link is in my SIG.

Also the best clear tubing around is Durelene.


----------



## Jpmboy

_"Can water be too pure for use in PC water-coolant systems? It may sound counter-intuitive, but yes, water can be too pure. As we discussed in Part 1, both distilled and de-ionized (DI) water have a very low dissolved solids content. *This means there is a very low concentration of ions in solution, as indicated by high conductivity.* It takes a lot of effort and energy (various purification processes) to remove the majority of ions from water. Water desires these ions back to maintain equilibrium and will aggressively take them from any available source."_

These guys should have stayed awake in freshman chemistry. Seems to me that this reviewer (who "asked a chemist friend") actually liked RLWW and had a question mark associated with the rumor regarding "slime" in tubing. This crap is worse than the articles that end up in PLOS after i reject them from the journals i review for.

Use the best info you can find... But be skeptical of all you read. (= the null hypothesis).

@skyn3t. Durelene is great stuff, so is nagelene. What's your take on tygon 2475?

Only premix i've ever used was AquaC clear. Every other rig has DW + a pinch of RLWW. No problems...yet.


----------



## Crowgasm

I'm considering buying one of these to replace my MSI 7970. I have an ASUS Rampage IV Xtreme mobo with a quad-core Intel CPU mildly OC'd to a stable 4ghz and 64GB DDR3 2200, plus a 1200w PSU. So, plenty of room and juice.

I just bought a 1440p 27" screen and I play a lot of BF4, ARMA, racing and flight sims.

I've been looking at a 780Ti and waiting for post-reference 290x's but the added VRAM on this and some articles I've read suggest that despite the obvious downside (cost), this might be the best 'future-proof' bet, especially if I consider adding a second next year and then would be set for at least a couple of years.

So, I'm posting among all you owners of the card to see if anyone has arguments against buying this card with those needs in mind. I understand I could buy 2 780s and SLI them for similar price, but again I look at the VRAM and I admit I'm leery of Crossfire or SLI after prior problems and reading of others'.

Thoughts/input appreciated.


----------



## skyn3t

@jpmboy I have tested many tubing but never got the chance to test the tygon 2475. Even the masterkler is way better than primochill lrt. I'm planing in put a small simple loop to go back on the tubing testing stuff. I had a good time while I was doing it. But back to the Tygon 2475, if tubing description is identical to the 3603 I would say very ironic it will cloud as bad as the 3603.

Sometimes the tubing description is pure bus until you take it for a spin. even the clear crap home depot tubing won't create the white stuff like tygon and primochill lrt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Jpmboy I have tested many tubing but never got the chance to test the tygon 2475. Even the masterkler is way better than primochill lrt. I'm planing in put a small simple loop to go back on the tubing testing stuff. I had a good time while I was doing it. But back to the Tygon 2475, if tubing description is identical to the 3603 I would say very ironic it will cloud as bad as the 3603.
> 
> Sometimes the tubing description is pure bus until you take it for a spin. even the clear crap home depot tubing won't create the white stuff like tygon and primochill lrt.


Ha, i have spools of the homedepot stuff left over from plumbing the humidifier pumps in this 5 zone house. Only thing i noticed with it was it does get stiff over time (i did use it during a "shortage" with parkbench







)

I can get the full spec sheet here in my labs....
For us OCNers:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10691/ex-tub-663/Tygon_2475_Ultra_Chemical_Resistant_Plasticizer_Free_Tubing_-_38_ID_12_OD_-_Clear_ACG00027.html?tl=g30c457s1169


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 480 Monsta, EK Supremacy Elite, 2 Titan nickel blocks, swiftech brass fittings, Mcp655 pump and bits power 250ml res.


no no no. Don't go back to air. Get your replacements, & start running coolant/additive/anti-corrosion. The community has been hood-winked by bad advice long enough. You can see the reaction i'm getting from posting how distilled water eats nickel in the water cooling picture thread. "NO IT DOESN'T" "THAT STORY IS WRONG" "NOPE, THEY SELL SNAKE OIL" sure, yeah. it's all EK's fault, guess I guess all the companies now selling nickel that are showing signs of corrosion under distilled water are just colluding to screw us all over!


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> I'm considering buying one of these to replace my MSI 7970. I have an ASUS Rampage IV Xtreme mobo with a quad-core Intel CPU mildly OC'd to a stable 4ghz and 64GB DDR3 2200, plus a 1200w PSU. So, plenty of room and juice.
> 
> I just bought a 1440p 27" screen and I play a lot of BF4, ARMA, racing and flight sims.
> 
> I've been looking at a 780Ti and waiting for post-reference 290x's but the added VRAM on this and some articles I've read suggest that despite the obvious downside (cost), this might be the best 'future-proof' bet, especially if I consider adding a second next year and then would be set for at least a couple of years.
> 
> So, I'm posting among all you owners of the card to see if anyone has arguments against buying this card with those needs in mind. I understand I could buy 2 780s and SLI them for similar price, but again I look at the VRAM and I admit I'm leery of Crossfire or SLI after prior problems and reading of others'.
> 
> Thoughts/input appreciated.


I didn't buy my Titans at retail, I picked both up for less than 50% of RRP at the time. So perhaps my view is a little tainted. If we are purely talking retail pricing here that you will pay, perhaps look at alternatives. The 3GB of the 780 isn't actually all that bad for those games, sure some might be touching it, but in reality it's only a few of them, the cards generally are fairly good now at managing resources. If you start filling up the VRAM you won't see as much of a jitter/slow down as you would have a few years back.

Even when I had 4GB 680s, the highest my VRAM reached was 3.2GB and that was Skyrim with heavy modding. I would say at 1440 you would be alright with 3GB, especially considering the performance you can get from two 780s.

SLI isn't what it used to be, Crossfire kind of is (snigger). I've not had problems with either my SLI Titans or 680s.


----------



## skupples

SLi scaling definitely falls short of xfire, but it's not THAT extreme of a difference. I do feel how ever it's something nvidia needs to work on. The list of shortcomings is getting longer & longer, & I would hope they don't give up their dominant market share w/o a fight.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no no no. Don't go back to air. Get your replacements, & start running coolant/additive/anti-corrosion. The community has been hood-winked by bad advice long enough. You can see the reaction i'm getting from posting how distilled water eats nickel in the water cooling picture thread. "NO IT DOESN'T" "THAT STORY IS WRONG" "NOPE, THEY SELL SNAKE OIL" sure, yeah. it's all EK's fault, guess I guess all the companies now selling nickel that are showing signs of corrosion under distilled water are just colluding to screw us all over!


Agree with skup 100%! Don't go back to aircooling. The majority of watercoolers are not experiencing problems. Sure, some issues will always surface and absent root-cause analysis, we blame all sorts of stuff. Look at those picts from the guy with brown crud in his block... 10:1 says pilot error was the cause.

Use a premix if that alleviates concerns. (But i view that like bottled water... More expensive than a gallon of gas)

Edit: damn, cant post a pdf from this ipad...


----------



## Jpmboy

Best i could do with this Fischer-Price Pad4.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Agree with skup 100%! Don't go back to aircooling. The majority of watercoolers are not experiencing problems. Sure, some issues will always surface and absent root-cause analysis, we blame all sorts of stuff. Look at those picts from the guy with brown crud in his block... 10:1 says pilot error was the cause.
> 
> Use a premix if that alleviates concerns. (But i view that like bottled water... More expensive than a gallon of gas)
> 
> Edit: damn, cant post a pdf from this ipad...


would have to agree with that one. He instantly blames EK... Yeah... No... He had people helping him to remove any guilt from him self. Statements such as "looks like EK never fixed their nickel" I don't believe that. I'm 100% convinced it was user error. Lack of rad flushing, cheep tubing, no additive, silver, bleach. Something along those lines.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> would have to agree with that one. He instantly blames EK... Yeah... No... He had people helping him to remove any guilt from him self. Statements such as "looks like EK never fixed their nickel" I don't believe that. I'm 100% convinced it was user error. Lack of rad flushing, cheep tubing, no additive, silver, bleach. Something along those lines.


Like that dude that was wondering what was going wrong after he cleaned (in place) his loop with acetic acid!









It is discouraging tho.... These loops are waaay to sensitive to the coolant used. I hotta stop by the pilot plant today, i wanna ask these guys about syltherm. Expensive, but we have drums... Maybe i can clip a gallon, although i do think it is too viscous.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> _"Can water be too pure for use in PC water-coolant systems? It may sound counter-intuitive, but yes, water can be too pure. As we discussed in Part 1, both distilled and de-ionized (DI) water have a very low dissolved solids content. *This means there is a very low concentration of ions in solution, as indicated by high conductivity.* It takes a lot of effort and energy (various purification processes) to remove the majority of ions from water. Water desires these ions back to maintain equilibrium and will aggressively take them from any available source."_
> 
> These guys should have stayed awake in freshman chemistry. Seems to me that this reviewer (who "asked a chemist friend") actually liked RLWW and had a question mark associated with the rumor regarding "slime" in tubing. This crap is worse than the articles that end up in PLOS after i reject them from the journals i review for.
> 
> Use the best info you can find... But be skeptical of all you read. (= the null hypothesis).
> 
> @skyn3t. Durelene is great stuff, so is nagelene. What's your take on tygon 2475?
> 
> Only premix i've ever used was AquaC clear. Every other rig has DW + a pinch of RLWW. No problems...yet.


I am sure most here have read it already but I will leave it here since can be informative:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/

Jpmboy I was







after your comment about PLOS. Same feeling here. PLOS one is crap. Quite often a paper I review and was rejected in other journal end up surfacing there. In fact even Nature and Science are going down ladder these days...


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My Titan EK Nickel blocks are already corroded. Considering going back to air. Blocks are barely a month old.


Mine look the same. And also exatly like yours - the VRM area is much worse effected than other areas of the block. If it helps though, it doesn't really get any worse than what you see. That's the only reason I'm still running mine. Mine started looking like crap pretty quickly just like yours, but then stopped getting worse. And temperatures are no different than day 1.

But unfortunately, it may be what slowly killed my last my D5 pump (haven't opened it up yet to look inside). I'm never using nickel blocks again. If my new D5 replacement doesn't end up lasting a long time (my first died after a year) I'm going to be very, very pissed off. Because these pumps are not cheap. All I have ever used in my loops is water with some PT Nuke (the one without any copper sulfate). And no other metals in the loop other than copper.

It may just be me because my Primochill Advanced LRT wasn't supposed to plasticize (everyone praised this stuff) and actually plasticized on me (but didn't contaminate the blocks). So I don't know what is going on with my loop and it's frustrating me as well. I did use lab grade DI water, but I did let it sit in a plastic container for at least 24 hours, so I assumed it became re-ionized. Actually my last "batch" of water sat in the container for months... Also no anti-corrosion but I assumed it wasn't necessary having only copper and nickel in the loop.

(I'll post pictures of my blocks if I can get a good shot of them later)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> would have to agree with that one. He instantly blames EK... Yeah... No... He had people helping him to remove any guilt from him self. Statements such as "looks like EK never fixed their nickel" I don't believe that. I'm 100% convinced it was user error. Lack of rad flushing, cheep tubing, no additive, silver, bleach. Something along those lines.


This happen all the time they always blame the manufacturer before them self.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I am sure most here have read it already but I will leave it here since can be informative:
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/
> 
> Jpmboy I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after your comment about PLOS. Same feeling here. PLOS one is crap. Quite often a paper I review and was rejected in other journal end up surfacing there. In fact even Nature and Science are going down ladder these days...


I know pn0yb0i, is a very close bud we always get on TS since BF3 come out. but anyways, this is the worse corrosion I ever seen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Mine look the same. And also exatly like yours - the VRM area is much worse effected than other areas of the block. If it helps though, it doesn't really get any worse than what you see. That's the only reason I'm still running mine. Mine started looking like crap pretty quickly just like yours, but then stopped getting worse. And temperatures are no different than day 1.
> 
> But unfortunately, it may be what slowly killed my last my D5 pump (haven't opened it up yet to look inside). I'm never using nickel blocks again. If my new D5 replacement doesn't end up lasting a long time (my first died after a year) I'm going to be very, very pissed off. Because these pumps are not cheap. All I have ever used in my loops is water with some PT Nuke (the one without any copper sulfate). And no other metals in the loop other than copper.
> 
> It may just be me because my Primochill Advanced LRT wasn't supposed to plasticize (everyone praised this stuff) and actually plasticized on me (but didn't contaminate the blocks). So I don't know what is going on with my loop and it's frustrating me as well. I did use lab grade DI water, but I did let it sit in a plastic container for at least 24 hours, so I assumed it became re-ionized. Actually my last "batch" of water sat in the container for months... Also no anti-corrosion but I assumed it wasn't necessary having only copper and nickel in the loop.
> 
> (I'll post pictures of my blocks if I can get a good shot of them later)


One thing you must considering when do the testing is heat. if you just submerge the copper and nickel under water and let it sit you not going to have the results you looking for.

Tygon r-3603 + silver killcoil + distilled water and heat + Nickel and copper , is 100% that you going to cloud your tubing in less than two months.
Primochill lrt + silver killcoil + distilled water and heat + Nickel and copper more worse with copper. is 100% that cheese cake "this is how we used to call the white stuff in the Plasticizer thread." will start to grow in two weeks.

Mayhems has done come further testing with more proper equipment but we did replicate the same issue with our hardware while back. I had a test bench just to replicate all those result's.

But we did found out too the 70% of the users has failed to do a proper flush in they system. As we know, User + Hardware and no proper flush and what to mix or not is the worse enemy. I would say 100% if I open my koolance C370 now it will be nice and neat as a day one.

Most ppl do flush they hardware by pour DI inside shake it and drain it. this is where they fail. the crap stuff never get's out. If you want to do this method I would recommend to connect the water hose from an sink or outside hose water line along the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and let it run after some time flush it with DI. or you can use this method

This is how I flush my hardware.




I may have all my parts list but i can't find it now.
This is how my loop was


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1199158/plasticizer-problems-discussion-gallery/790#post_17487045

after some more testing

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199158/plasticizer-problems-discussion-gallery/950#post_17629951


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I am sure most here have read it already but I will leave it here since can be informative:
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/24/corrosion-explored/
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/
> 
> Jpmboy I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after your comment about PLOS. Same feeling here. PLOS one is crap. Quite often a paper I review and was rejected in other journal end up surfacing there. *In fact even Nature and Science are going down ladder these days...*


I know! Very sad. Nature is trying very hard to hold to its standards. I read maybe one hood original research article in Science a month. Stay with it tho, it is a very rewarding profession!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> I know! Very sad. Nature is trying very hard to hold to its standards. I read maybe one hood original research article in Science a month. Stay with it tho, it is a very rewarding profession!


Oh I am neck deep in it now. Full professor and 13 years since Ph.D, already formed more than 10 Ph.D students, reviewer and editor to several journals. It is just that whole system is going astray and we need to discuss it more openly and find solutions. The whole pressure to publish high numbers of papers seems to have the side effect of authors not caring for their names. How many times did you review a paper that need to be rejected for a very good reason just to find the same paper published elsewhere within months without changing a comma? What is more important to publish 100 papers that no one will cite (other than that same group of authors) or publish 15 or 20 that really make people think and get hundreds of citations and actual change the thinking on a field? The whole system is going in to a direction I don´t like, one that overburdens good reviewers and editors. Even Nature seems to be fooled by marketing these days sadly. If you known the system and is good at marketing and pushing things under the carpet (aka supplementary material) critical assumptions or methods are never fully explored in terms of its consequences to the conclusions of the paper...What about those papers where people correlate thousand of variables with only 3 observations? People are forgetting the basics in science and it is astonishing that that crap can be published in once top journals like Science and Nature...

But anyway, I think I am way







here.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well like I said, after nearly two years of using EK nickel blocks exclusively I have only had some discoloration and staining occur and no corrosion whatsoever (there is a difference between discoloration and corrosion). I only use Mayhems premix with no other additives whatsoever and no silver and I don't seem to be having issues. I did use the Home Depot bucket and water filter flush method on my cooling hardware prior to installation however...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well like I said, after nearly two years of using EK nickel blocks exclusively I have only had some discoloration and staining occur and no corrosion whatsoever (there is a difference between discoloration and corrosion). I only use Mayhems premix with no other additives whatsoever and no silver and I don't seem to be having issues. I did use the Home Depot bucket and water filter flush method on my cooling hardware prior to installation however...


Dude, i cant read your post... My eyes keep wandering to that avatar...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh I am neck deep in it now. Full professor and 13 years since Ph.D, already formed more than 10 Ph.D students, reviewer and editor to several journals. It is just that whole system is going astray and we need to discuss it more openly and find solutions. The whole pressure to publish high numbers of papers seems to have the side effect of authors not caring for their names. How many times did you review a paper that need to be rejected for a very good reason just to find the same paper published elsewhere within months without changing a comma? What is more important to publish 100 papers that no one will cite (other than that same group of authors) or publish 15 or 20 that really make people think and get hundreds of citations and actual change the thinking on a field? The whole system is going in to a direction I don´t like, one that overburdens good reviewers and editors. Even Nature seems to be fooled by marketing these days sadly. If you known the system and is good at marketing and pushing things under the carpet (aka supplementary material) critical assumptions or methods are never fully explored in terms of its consequences to the conclusions of the paper...What about those papers where people correlate thousand of variables with only 3 observations? People are forgetting the basics in science and it is astonishing that that crap can be published in once top journals like Science and Nature...
> 
> But anyway, I think I am way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here.


PM'ed.


----------



## skyn3t

I R when mayhems had sent me all his dies and concentrated products that he has at the time I tossed everything in the loop of course one at each time and testing to see if any more bad reaction will occur. I was glad to see how strong mayhems die and concentrate hold up with all those bad tubing under 24/7 heat going on. Only tygon and primo hill has failed on those test.

As long the hardware is cleaned properly with care you be good to go. Not eating pizza while touching the fittings and tubing while flush. Believe me I have seen it before not to mention lots of hair stuck in the CPU/GPU block.


----------



## skupples

might have to head down to homedepot & get that setup... That will also require tearing down my current progress, probably worth it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> might have to head down to homedepot & get that setup... That will also require tearing down my current progress, probably worth it.


It is a nice way to clean the rads. But you can also try Martin method with tap water (specially if the water is warm):

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/02/26/flushing-your-block-rads-clean/

Cheers mate


----------



## skyn3t

It does worth the time and the investment on the west cost rad flush setup. You can get everything from HD.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It is a nice way to clean the rads. But you can also try Martin method with tap water (specially if the water is warm):
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/02/26/flushing-your-block-rads-clean/
> 
> Cheers mate


Our water is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to hard in florida for that to work out well. I see it being great for a house with built in filtration though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It does worth the time and the investment on the west cost rad flush setup. You can get everything from HD.












In the process of taking all the photos & gathering all the crap EK wants for RMA. Pain in the ass, but makes sense.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Our water is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to hard in florida for that to work out well. I see it being great for a house with built in filtration though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the process of taking all the photos & gathering all the crap EK wants for RMA. Pain in the ass, but makes sense.


good that they will rma your blocks !


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good that they will rma your blocks !


I have new ones getting delivered tomorrow. My patience ran out when the riv:be came out. So, in a few weeks i'll hopefully have some brand new blocks to flip.

They wanted 3x pictures of each block, well they got 6.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude, i cant read your post... My eyes keep wandering to that avatar...


Lol! You know what's even crazier? Its a drawing!


----------



## skupples

OK, rad flushing system parts acquired. They didn't have a 40$ pump, it was 70$, but the water filter unit was only 50$ so, yeah. Total cost 130$ with all the fittings needed to hook it all together. Worth it if it keeps me from destroying my blocks again.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK, rad flushing system parts acquired. They didn't have a 40$ pump, it was 70$, but the water filter unit was only 50$ so, yeah. Total cost 130$ with all the fittings needed to hook it all together. Worth it if it keeps me from destroying my blocks again.


Awesome. Worth doing. Wish I had seen the setup before putting my system back together with the new EK copper blocks!! Will do it next time though.

I rinsed my rads the shake, shake, shake way. I replaced my D5 pump which failed inside 12 months, CPU block, GPU blocks, tubing.

Using Primochill Advanced LRT. It plasticised last time. I put it down to using the Mayhems dye, which completely leached out (res was clear), but I had some corrosion on the blocks and Dye discoloration in the D5 pump, blocks and fittings.

I was using the mayhems with Primochill tubing and Liquid Utopia plus DM water. One of the things I think I did wrong was to use filtered tap water, boiled to shape my tubing and not rinsing with DM before fitting. This time I used boiled DM water to shape the tubing as well as rinsing again with DM.

Will be changing to rigid acrylic tubing shortly when I get my holidays.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Finished my VOLT MOD GUIDE AND LLC DISABLE! Will be in my SIG and in the first page of 780/780Ti Owners Clubo and in T.O.C. if Alatar seems fit to be, for everyone that needs it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLT MOD
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:
> 
> 
> 
> click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:
> 
> "msiafterburner /*sg0* /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
> "msiafterburner /*sg1* /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"
> 
> 
> 
> if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> 
> 
> now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!
> 
> LLC HACK
> 
> Download the LLC hack:*SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX*,press windows key + R,
> 
> 
> 
> Type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER
> 
> Unzip it to the start up folder you just opened!
> 
> Double click LLC-0.EXE! from now on everytime you start your computer this exe will execute and disable the LLC for your cards!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


Thank you for this,
However, I get an error _[Please check if this file is opened in another program]_ when I (try to) add and then save the following lines:

Code:



Code:


[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

MSI Afterburner is NOT running.

Thanks


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> I'm considering buying one of these to replace my MSI 7970. I have an ASUS Rampage IV Xtreme mobo with a quad-core Intel CPU mildly OC'd to a stable 4ghz and 64GB DDR3 2200, plus a 1200w PSU. So, plenty of room and juice.
> 
> I just bought a 1440p 27" screen and I play a lot of BF4, ARMA, racing and flight sims.
> 
> I've been looking at a 780Ti and waiting for post-reference 290x's but the added VRAM on this and some articles I've read suggest that despite the obvious downside (cost), this might be the best 'future-proof' bet, especially if I consider adding a second next year and then would be set for at least a couple of years.
> 
> So, I'm posting among all you owners of the card to see if anyone has arguments against buying this card with those needs in mind. I understand I could buy 2 780s and SLI them for similar price, but again I look at the VRAM and I admit I'm leery of Crossfire or SLI after prior problems and reading of others'.
> 
> Thoughts/input appreciated.


I haven't had any issues with my sli setup. The only issue with titans is, you've got to pay to play. When I play my modded Skyrim, I go to nearly 4.5GB vram use, but that's the only time I step past the 3GB mark. You may be better served by 780 ti sli.










I'm looking for some racing/flight sims, any recommendations?


----------



## skupples

Already got some nasty stuff out of rads I had already shaken out. Tomorrow i'll tear down the two rads already in the system & give them a flush.










took about 10 minutes to put together, used nylon tape & stuff just to be leak free, then of course, one of the rad caps was loose so boom leak. Ez fix.




sigh, the things I do for my titans.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Thank you for this,
> However, I get an error _[Please check if this file is opened in another program]_ when I (try to) add and then save the following lines:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> MSI Afterburner is NOT running.
> 
> Thanks


Make sure msiafterburner.exe is not being executed in the background and check if you have RTSS.exe running and close it in task manager!

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Make sure msiafterburner.exe is not being executed in the background and check if you have RTSS.exe running and close it in task manager!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)


rtss.exe ...

/facepalm

Guess I'll go have diner and get back to this after I've stuffed some food down my belly

Thanks

Still does not allow me to save (overwrite).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> no no no. Don't go back to air. Get your replacements, & start running coolant/additive/anti-corrosion. The community has been hood-winked by bad advice long enough. You can see the reaction i'm getting from posting how distilled water eats nickel in the water cooling picture thread. "NO IT DOESN'T" "THAT STORY IS WRONG" "NOPE, THEY SELL SNAKE OIL" sure, yeah. it's all EK's fault, guess I guess all the companies now selling nickel that are showing signs of corrosion under distilled water are just colluding to screw us all over!


Yep, say all the caca people where giving you about distilled water lol

I woke up in a better mood, gonna replace my tubes, since there is also some discoloration from the ones after the radiator.

Titans love Water, Ill give it another go, but expenses are adding up quickly, not to mention the whole RMA process. FrozenCPU sent me to EK, EK sends me back to FROZENCPU. I finally got Goeff from FCPU to give me a hand, but he didn't sound to happy to help me. I'm close to just sandplasting the Nickel plating right off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, say all the caca people where giving you about distilled water lol
> 
> I woke up in a better mood, gonna replace my tubes, since there is also some discoloration from the ones after the radiator.
> 
> Titans love Water, Ill give it another go, but expenses are adding up quickly, not to mention the whole RMA process. FrozenCPU sent me to EK, EK sends me back to FROZENCPU. I finally got Goeff from FCPU to give me a hand, but he didn't sound to happy to help me. I'm close to just *sandplasting the Nickel plating right off.*


bad idea - use walnut shells or plastic beads...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bad idea - use walnut shells or plastic beads...












I'm still in the middle of dealing with EK, i sent them all of the RMA info, now waiting to hear back. I couldn't fill out an actual RMA form on the site because I didn't buy them from EK, so I have to do it through email & the support chat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> rtss.exe ...
> /facepalm
> Guess I'll go have diner and get back to this after I've stuffed some food down my belly
> Thanks
> Still does not allow me to save (overwrite).


copy paste the cfg file to your desktop, change cfg to txt. edit the file (insert the settings), save, rename back to cfg, copy paste back into the AB folder (replace the existing file, or remane it before coping back to the folder).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in the middle of dealing with EK, i sent them all of the RMA info, now waiting to hear back. I couldn't fill out an actual RMA form on the site because I didn't buy them from EK, so I have to do it through email & the support chat.


Thats what I'm dealing with right now.

@jpmboy Good to know is a bad idea. I'll just wait for new blocks. Gonna slap the air coolers on the Titans and go back on air, till all my WC parts arrive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thats what I'm dealing with right now.
> 
> @Jpmboy Good to know is a bad idea. I'll just wait for new blocks. Gonna slap the air coolers on the Titans and go back on air, till all my WC parts arrive.


ahh - you knew. Actually, the real problem is that the copper is much softer (abrades easy) compared to nickel. By the time you get through the nickel. you lost more copper. Funny, I know - but i actually have a big ass drum of crushed walnut shells for the bead blaster









restore one of these - buy a drum!

JPMHealey002.jpg 764k .jpg file


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> copy paste the cfg file to your desktop, change cfg to txt. edit the file (insert the settings), save, rename back to cfg, copy paste back into the AB folder (replace the existing file, or remane it before coping back to the folder).


This worked.

Now if I follow the steps, this is next:
Quote:


> now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!


It doesn't ask to reboot... I'll keep going through the steps and see how much voltage HWMonitor says..

Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> This worked.
> 
> Now if I follow the steps, this is next:
> It doesn't ask to reboot... I'll keep going through the steps and see how much voltage HWMonitor says..
> 
> Thanks.


just restart AB. then close it. reboot your machine to flush. it should work... with AB17 too.
dont use HW monitor yet. Just gpuZ,

and - you need to edit each cfg file if you have multiple cards.


----------



## Panther Al

Listening to all the Waterblock issues is making me convinced going copper only might be the best idea when I drown my system - though I still have the silver aquacomputer block I have been sitting on that I won, dunno how well that plays with copper or nickel.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> This worked.
> 
> Now if I follow the steps, this is next:
> It doesn't ask to reboot... I'll keep going through the steps and see how much voltage HWMonitor says..
> 
> Thanks.


Delete the entire profiles folder, try again, until win. It's common for it to not stick, in my experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Listening to all the Waterblock issues is making me convinced going copper only might be the best idea when I drown my system - though I still have the silver aquacomputer block I have been sitting on that I won, dunno how well that plays with copper or nickel.


just go copper.


----------



## afuhnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just restart AB. then close it. reboot your machine to flush. it should work... with AB17 too.
> dont use HW monitor yet. Just gpuZ,
> 
> and - you need to edit each cfg file if you have multiple cards.


Worked. Thank you.

So far so good.
Can only get 1212MHz (+75 from skynet 'default 1137') on GPU Clock.
I thought I could get (much) higher.

Going to work on Memory Clock now.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> just go copper.


That's what I am thinking: will the silver block I already have cause issues or should I hock it?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Already got some nasty stuff out of rads I had already shaken out. Tomorrow i'll tear down the two rads already in the system & give them a flush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took about 10 minutes to put together, used nylon tape & stuff just to be leak free, then of course, one of the rad caps was loose so boom leak. Ez fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh, the things I do for my titans.


Hmmm, looks familiar!



Still taken from my "How to flush your rads" video that I never actually uploaded to my MegaTechPC channel. Man, I've lost a lot of weight!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> That's what I am thinking: will the silver block I already have cause issues or should I hock it?


Hock it. Full price, or 5-10$ off full price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, looks familiar!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still taken from my "How to flush your rads" video that I never actually uploaded to my MegaTechPC channel. Man, I've lost a lot of weight!


=P... Were you able to find actual 1" to 1/2 ID barbs? Or did you have to piece meal it together? Home deport didn't actually have what I needed, so I had to spend 20$ on fittings to make what I needed. They also didn't have a pump under 80$, so I went with the 80$ 1/4 HP sump pump.







I'll return it as soon as I find a cheaper, just as powerful pump.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Listening to all the Waterblock issues is making me convinced going copper only might be the best idea when I drown my system - though I still have the silver aquacomputer block I have been sitting on that I won, dunno how well that plays with copper or nickel.


Wait, what?... you WON one of those .965 pure silver cpu blocks?? Really???

copper+ silver is fine.

you'll have to hunt hard to build a pure copper loop.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wait, what?... you WON one of those .965 pure silver cpu blocks?? Really???
> 
> copper+ silver is fine.


what? It's a pure chunk of silver? It's not a plating? Melt that thing down, burn out the impurities, stick it in your retirement.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hock it. Full price, or 5-10$ off full price.
> =P... Were you able to find actual 1" to 1/2 ID barbs? Or did you have to piece meal it together? Home deport didn't actually have what I needed, so I had to spend 20$ on fittings to make what I needed. They also didn't have a pump under 80$, so I went with the 80$ 1/4 HP sump pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll return it as soon as I find a cheaper, just as powerful pump.


Nah, I just used my Bitspower comp fittings on the rad. I also found a small pond pump that had barbs on it which worked well and only cost $35. Just needs to be fully submerged to run...


----------



## Jpmboy

sorry - 0.925 pure silver...



250Euro.

this is the one i have on this 2700K: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2515


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry - 0.925 pure silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 250Euro.
> 
> this is the one i have on this 2700K: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2515


I wanted one of those, until I saw the price tag.








I was on a tight budget...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Beauty of a CPU block but I still prefer my plexi Supreme HF so I can see my coolant flowing around in there!


----------



## skupples

That is a damned sexy block, that's a tough choice. It would sell for the value of 3x normal copper blocks. Selling that thing could pay for all of the new blocks for a sli system.


----------



## Panther Al

Yeah, made a silly bet last year with a buddy at work who is a serious 'Bama fan that not only would A&M do well in its first season in the SEC, we would also beat Bama. To be fair, I was pretty sure - as in 100% - I was gonna lose that bet, and have to work one of his shifts (always on the lookout for more hours - how I paid for this system), but I am rather happy with how it came out.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Page 2000 for this awesome club!









Cheers guys and gals!


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I didn't buy my Titans at retail, I picked both up for less than 50% of RRP at the time. So perhaps my view is a little tainted. If we are purely talking retail pricing here that you will pay, perhaps look at alternatives. The 3GB of the 780 isn't actually all that bad for those games, sure some might be touching it, but in reality it's only a few of them, the cards generally are fairly good now at managing resources. If you start filling up the VRAM you won't see as much of a jitter/slow down as you would have a few years back.
> 
> Even when I had 4GB 680s, the highest my VRAM reached was 3.2GB and that was Skyrim with heavy modding. I would say at 1440 you would be alright with 3GB, especially considering the performance you can get from two 780s.
> 
> SLI isn't what it used to be, Crossfire kind of is (snigger). I've not had problems with either my SLI Titans or 680s.


Spider,

thanks for the info/feedback. I'm looking at moving to 7680x1440 in the coming couple of months so I'm leaning toward the Titan for the 6GB RAM on the assumption that something like Skyrim (modded) at that resolution is going to struggle on a 780Ti, solo or perhaps even SLI'd? I think the Titan, cost issue aside, may avoid that kind of concern for at least a couple of years. I could then add a second to SLI them. Reasonable or not?


----------



## h2spartan

In on page 2000!


----------



## LunaP

lol page 667 for me forgot what the default settings were for threads.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Page 400 for me! Of course I have 50 posts per page on my setup...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

On mobile I was on page 666, but checked on the desktop and was 1999. Now we are in 200s of course


----------



## Gabrielzm

Post 20000! Congratulations to one of the best (if not the best) clubs around


----------



## LunaP

Alright after reading up a ton on GPU cooling on CPU vs VRM, if 5-7C is that big of a difference on VRM's then I'm definitely stuck w/ going with EK then.

Every site is out of the Nickel version (only has copper) except for EK's site directly though its 20$ more, guess I"ll order through there. Ebay auction ends tomorrow for the titan I'm bidding on and 2 people canceled so we'll see how that goes, may order a 3rd block.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry - 0.925 pure silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 250Euro.
> 
> this is the one i have on this 2700K: http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2515


this is what sex would look like if it materialized into a waterblock.

also, yay 2000 pages.


----------



## Fulvin

@LaBestiaHumana After seeing the pics a few pages back, I don't think the staining you see on your nickel blocks is actual corrosion, but rather staining from the oxidized brass from the rad or something and will probably be fixable with vinegar solution. After cleaning my rad the first time with vinegar, the vinegar that came out was green from all the oxidation on the brass.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> Spider,
> 
> thanks for the info/feedback. I'm looking at moving to 7680x1440 in the coming couple of months so I'm leaning toward the Titan for the 6GB RAM on the assumption that something like Skyrim (modded) at that resolution is going to struggle on a 780Ti, solo or perhaps even SLI'd? I think the Titan, cost issue aside, may avoid that kind of concern for at least a couple of years. I could then add a second to SLI them. Reasonable or not?


Hi there, just for reference, I run SLI Titans and at 5760*1080 with multiple mods and ENB running I can still dip to 40fps at points!


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi there, just for reference, I run SLI Titans and at 5760*1080 with multiple mods and ENB running I can still dip to 40fps at points!


and is that a cpu bottleneck? what are your framerates 1 Titan vs 2? Please post some results. If its not running at least 50% faster in SLI then you are CPU bottlenecked, even if you have the latest cpu.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> @LaBestiaHumana After seeing the pics a few pages back, I don't think the staining you see on your nickel blocks is actual corrosion, but rather staining from the oxidized brass from the rad or something and will probably be fixable with vinegar solution. After cleaning my rad the first time with vinegar, the vinegar that came out was green from all the oxidation on the brass.


That could be, I also noticed some discoloration in the tubing after the rad. I gotta doble check what that chrome pipe on my res is made of, wouldn't be surprised its aluminum. Noticed the same type of corrosion on the threads in that reservoir pipe.

I'll look into cleaning the blocks tomorrow. I kinda just want to send them back to EK and get new ones. At the same time, if this is fixable, I would just need to redo the tubing and be ready to go much sooner than if I wait for new blocks.


----------



## spiderxjz82

I plan on running some tests when I get my setup sorted. Currently running a 3930K at 4.2GHz as my rig is just on my desk. Putting in a custom loop soon and overclocking the whole lot so will be able to more accurately report then. CPU barely works away when I'm in game though, I had perhaps thought it was a constraint of the engine/using ENB.

Currently it is at: 4.2GHz for the 3930K and 1189MHz for the two Titans, I'm aiming for 4.8 on the CPU and around 1300 on the titans.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> Spider,
> 
> thanks for the info/feedback. I'm looking at moving to 7680x1440 in the coming couple of months so I'm leaning toward the Titan for the 6GB RAM on the assumption that something like Skyrim (modded) at that resolution is going to struggle on a 780Ti, solo or perhaps even SLI'd? I think the Titan, cost issue aside, may avoid that kind of concern for at least a couple of years. I could then add a second to SLI them. Reasonable or not?


3gb is already showing limitations with 7680x1440 with lowered settings. I run 3 1440p monitors and vram use in BF4 with Win8 is 3.8gb with zero AA and a mixture of ultra and medium settings. You are going to want another Titan soon if you like high framerates in new AAA games at that res.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> and is that a cpu bottleneck? what are your framerates 1 Titan vs 2? Please post some results. If its not running at least 50% faster in SLI then you are CPU bottlenecked, even if you have the latest cpu.


It could be other bottlenecks in the GPU pipeline holding back the performance of the 2nd card, but yes the CPU is the most prevalent.


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 3gb is already showing limitations with 7680x1440 with lowered settings. I run 3 1440p monitors and vram use in BF4 with Win8 is 3.8gb with zero AA and a mixture of ultra and medium settings. You are going to want another Titan soon if you like high framerates in new AAA games at that res.
> It could be other bottlenecks in the GPU pipeline holding back the performance of the 2nd card, but yes the CPU is the most prevalent.


Understood - I will be on one 1440p screen for a few months then plan to add two more. I will likely only use all three for gaming in a few select titles. I expected to need the second card for that. I would anticipate one Titan would be quite comfortable moving one 1440p screen, for the time being?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> I would anticipate one Titan would be quite comfortable moving one 1440p screen, for the time being?


not exactly "comfortable" .. many games cannot hold 60fps at ultra/max settings. lowering/disabling anti-aliasing usually takes care of that.


----------



## Crowgasm

Thanks Dealio. I'm about convinced to go with the Titan. Now I just have to find one for 500 bucks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OK, rad flushing system parts acquired. They didn't have a 40$ pump, it was 70$, but the water filter unit was only 50$ so, yeah. Total cost 130$ with all the fittings needed to hook it all together. Worth it if it keeps me from destroying my blocks again.


Next time will be easy to keep it clean and do maintenance. you just need to hook up the cleaning system you got now into your loop. you must drain the loop first. little draw to make it easy for me cuz phone sux

This is my loop

Outlet res>>240>>360>>mobo>>cpu>>gpu>>gpu>>240>>res Inlet

to make the maintenance easy you just need to

Outlet Cleaning system >>240>>360>>mobo>>cpu>>gpu>>gpu>>240>>Cleaning system Inlet
and let it loop for a hour. any debris will be catch in the filter.








put two drop of dish soap just a regular cheap soap that one that dries your hand with no aloe or any hand protection. also you can use warm water to clean your loop too.

The pump you can clean it while the system if flushing. just close one of the ports connect a tubing and drop some warm water into the res and let it wash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> rtss.exe ...
> 
> /facepalm
> 
> Guess I'll go have diner and get back to this after I've stuffed some food down my belly
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Still does not allow me to save (overwrite).


to make you life easy, just install Takeownership in the right click and you can edit any windows files in the original place easy as its sound.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> Worked. Thank you.
> 
> So far so good.
> Can only get 1212MHz (+75 from skynet 'default 1137') on GPU Clock.
> I thought I could get (much) higher.
> 
> Going to work on Memory Clock now.


Nice. now give me some high score, I like numbers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yeah, made a silly bet last year with a buddy at work who is a serious 'Bama fan that not only would A&M do well in its first season in the SEC, we would also beat Bama. To be fair, I was pretty sure - as in 100% - I was gonna lose that bet, and have to work one of his shifts (always on the lookout for more hours - how I paid for this system), but I am rather happy with how it came out.


Do you know we are about 30 to 40 minutes from each other now







I just moved back to Germantown. Now we need a OCN hang out VA and MD members.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Page 2000 for this awesome club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys and gals!


I missed it.


----------



## OccamRazor

*RTSS 6.0 Beta3* is out:

http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/rtss/RTSSSetup600Beta3-Guru3D.rar

*- Fixed framerate calculation for Direct3D9 applications using multiple swap chains (e.g. Outlast)
- Added On-Screen Display support for Direct3D11 applications using mixed Direct3D10/Direct3D11 rendering (e.g. Call of Duty :
Ghosts with NVIDIA APEX libraries)*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Do you know we are about 30 to 40 minutes from each other now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just moved back to Germantown. Now we need a OCN hang out VA and MD members.


well hello there


----------



## Panther Al

*LOL*

Yeah, there are a few of us in this area. Anubis is also in town, and there is another user here in Frederick as well.


----------



## skupples

if you sort it right we have over 9000 pages.


----------



## skyn3t

Yeah I had chat with Anubis couple times before I went to Boston. Well here we are again.


----------



## afuhnk

My bad fellas,

I thought I was posting in the 780 Owners' club. (have no idea how I ended up here!).

Thanks for your help tho!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afuhnk*
> 
> My bad fellas,
> 
> I thought I was posting in the 780 Owners' club. (have no idea how I ended up here!).
> 
> Thanks for your help tho!


All green people end up here at the top







its no different then people ending up @ Caselabs


----------



## Luke212

I wrote a little program so you can test how much memory affects performance. It steals memory from the gpu, so you can artificially reduce your titan by any amount. I will provide a download next week. Screenshot below:


----------



## spiderxjz82

Hi guys just a quick one to those of you with ek se titan blocks. Did you get nylon washers with your block or did you have to acquire them separately?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## LunaP

Ugh OCN ate my post so had to retype ;_;

Anyone here w/ XSPC blocks that recommends a nice sexy bridge compatible, looking probably for parallel, though noob quesiton but parallel is for dual loops correct? Want to ensure I order all the right mat's so they all come together. Changed my mind on the EK after a bit more researching as per below.

In regards to Stren's test, been reading up further on his after notes and other posts from many people that took the XSPC route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stren*
> Core temps are so close that it's tempting to ignore and choose on VRM temps and aesthetics. *However if I were running 3 in parallel I probably would avoid the EK and run the XSPC due to EK's poor core temps at low flow*. Not many of us can afford three titans though lol.
> 
> Yeah it all depends if you want better core temps or VRM/VRAM temps. The XSPC is a good choice, *bear in mind my testing was done without backplate*. *Presumably the backplate helps the VRAM temps. You could even get some extra thermal pads and hit up the back of the VRM section too for extra cooling there.*


So judging by this it would be safe to guess that adding the backplate + thermal pads would bring the 2 closer temp wise.
That + since VRM is rated higher for its temp endurance ( upwards 120C or so ) hwich is way better than GPU cores which are usually around 105-106?

Further responses from some
Quote:


> I'm using the XSPC Titan block on my 780 and the results are fantastic! Full load (Furmark, Heaven 4.0, 3dmark 11, anything I can throw at it) never budges from 38 degrees C with boost clocks as high as 1293/6608 and 1.212V.


So yeah I think I'll join in and test + it's copper that I won't be able to see so no complains there, the thin line lighting will look amazing in my build vs a huge glowing block of 3 lol.

If I'm incorrect please let me know, or if I'm missing something, I'll gladly go w/ either and I guess copper versions. I really do appreciate you guys putting up w/ me and my questions though. Just trying to make as close to the best choice as possible as this is my first WC rig and I'm gonna go all out on parts. Probably won't go crazy on OC but still.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi guys just a quick one to those of you with ek se titan blocks. Did you get nylon washers with your block or did you have to acquire them separately?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I have got both the SE blocks and the "older" XXL blocks, both came with small opaque nylon washers including spares!!


----------



## Trubester88

I put a titan into my computer a few months ago, before the 780 reviews and now I am thinking about making a switch. Can I put a Titan and a 780 in SLI? If not, I am going to try to sell my titan and buy two 780's.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Interesting thanks for the info!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trubester88*
> 
> I put a titan into my computer a few months ago, before the 780 reviews and now I am thinking about making a switch. Can I put a Titan and a 780 in SLI? If not, I am going to try to sell my titan and buy two 780's.


Not w/o a driver hack. Should just got for a second used titan though. Unless you mean 780ti, & are running on air.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/

^^^ This can cause all sorts of issues though.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ugh OCN ate my post so had to retype ;_;
> 
> Anyone here w/ XSPC blocks that recommends a nice sexy bridge compatible, looking probably for parallel, though noob quesiton but parallel is for dual loops correct? Want to ensure I order all the right mat's so they all come together. Changed my mind on the EK after a bit more researching as per below.
> 
> In regards to Stren's test, been reading up further on his after notes and other posts from many people that took the XSPC route.
> So judging by this it would be safe to guess that adding the backplate + thermal pads would bring the 2 closer temp wise.
> That + since VRM is rated higher for its temp endurance ( upwards 120C or so ) hwich is way better than GPU cores which are usually around 105-106?
> 
> Further responses from some
> So yeah I think I'll join in and test + it's copper that I won't be able to see so no complains there, the thin line lighting will look amazing in my build vs a huge glowing block of 3 lol.
> 
> If I'm incorrect please let me know, or if I'm missing something, I'll gladly go w/ either and I guess copper versions. I really do appreciate you guys putting up w/ me and my questions though. Just trying to make as close to the best choice as possible as this is my first WC rig and I'm gonna go all out on parts. Probably won't go crazy on OC but still.


As I said before LunaP I would definitely go the XSPC route in your case. It was the one that appeals to you in the first place and it is a top performer on core and second place in VRM so, go forward.

I personally got the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme pad to replace the standard ones... Those should be 3x times more efficient that the original ones (EK, Swiftech or XSPC) to help cool down ram and vrm.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g8/c487/s1797/list/p1/Thermal_Interface-Thermal_Pads_Tape-Ultra_Extreme_Thermal_Pads-Page1.html?id=QeuQcYmc&mv_pc=847


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> As I said before LunaP I would definitely go the XSPC route in your case. It was the one that appeals to you in the first place and it is a top performer on core and second place in VRM so, go forward.
> 
> I personally got the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme pad to replace the standard ones... Those should be 3x times more efficient that the original ones (EK, Swiftech or XSPC) to help cool down ram and vrm.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g8/c487/s1797/list/p1/Thermal_Interface-Thermal_Pads_Tape-Ultra_Extreme_Thermal_Pads-Page1.html?id=QeuQcYmc&mv_pc=847


Appreciate it +rep

Which size thickness do you recommend? .5 or .7? I think any higher would be too thick?


----------



## Luke212

how does tapatalk post on forums? i thought it was like a facebook/chat clone?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi guys just a quick one to those of you with ek se titan blocks. Did you get nylon washers with your block or did you have to acquire them separately?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


they come with the block! (all 5 that I have)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate it +rep
> 
> Which size thickness do you recommend? .5 or .7? I think any higher would be too thick?


you will need 0.5mm for the memory and 1mm for the vrms.

BUT: you can get very close to the thermal conductivity of fuji extreme with the EK pads if you dab a trace of TIM on the vrms and memory and on the waterblock where the pads make contact. PK-1 works fine - or use your favorite NON-CONDUCTING tim.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you will need 0.5mm for the memory and 1mm for the vrms.
> 
> BUT: you can get very close to the thermal conductivity of fuli extreme with the EK pads if you dab a trace of TIM on the vrms and memory and on the waterblock where the pads make contact. PK-1 works fine - or use your favorite NON-CONDUCTING tim.


EK says to do this in their instructions, but I could not understand what they meant. Used the highest rated FujiPoly instead. In EK's case the pads are 0.5mm thick.

On a separate note is it ok to use MSI AB beta 17 with the LLC mod and Rev.2 bios?? At the moment I do not have anything installed as I am using the 331.82 Nvidia drivers, waiting for a "fix" as something in the drivers has broken the LLC mod.

On another note, under the 331.82 drivers, using a registry fix, I now no longer have constant "event 14" errors.

My acrylic tubing install is getting closer...................


----------



## Asus11

add me in this club.. also id like to say I noticed quite a good difference on performance moving from a 780 to a titan

can't wait to get my ek block on it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> EK says to do this in their instructions, but I could not understand what they meant. Used the highest rated FujiPoly instead. In EK's case the pads are 0.5mm thick.
> 
> On a separate note is it ok to use MSI AB beta 17 with the LLC mod and Rev.2 bios?? At the moment I do not have anything installed as I am using the 331.82 Nvidia drivers, waiting for a "fix" as something in the drivers has broken the LLC mod.
> 
> On another note, under the 331.82 drivers, using a registry fix, I now no longer have constant "event 14" errors.
> 
> My acrylic tubing install is getting closer...................


what reg fix?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before LunaP I would definitely go the XSPC route in your case. It was the one that appeals to you in the first place and it is a top performer on core and second place in VRM so, go forward.
> 
> I personally got the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme pad to replace the standard ones... Those should be 3x times more efficient that the original ones (EK, Swiftech or XSPC) to help cool down ram and vrm.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g8/c487/s1797/list/p1/Thermal_Interface-Thermal_Pads_Tape-Ultra_Extreme_Thermal_Pads-Page1.html?id=QeuQcYmc&mv_pc=847


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate it +rep
> 
> Which size thickness do you recommend? .5 or .7? I think any higher would be too thick?


That stuff is clay, literally a sheet of thermal clay. Chill it before using it. Find out what the stock size is for the block you are ordering, & get that size. The thicker they get the less effective they become.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what reg fix?


This one:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\ Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]

Add the following

"RmPowerFeature"=00000040 ( Dword and Hex)

On my Asus X79E-WS board, I was getting constant event 14 errors. Overclocked or not. This has stopped the errors, not sure how though.

Skupples, I purchased my "square" of "FujiPoly" from Frozen CPU. Not branded in any way, just a 60mm x 50mm square of grey thermal pad in a plastic sealed bag in between 2 pieces of cardboard to keep it flat. It is not hard or like putty????

I hope they sent me the right stuff, bloody expensive for the size I got.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17499/thr-181/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This one:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\ Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000]
> 
> Add the following
> 
> "RmPowerFeature"=00000040 ( Dword and Hex)
> 
> On my Asus X79E-WS board, I was getting constant event 14 errors. Overclocked or not. This has stopped the errors, not sure how though.
> 
> Skupples, I purchased my "square" of "FujiPoly" from Frozen CPU. Not branded in any way, just a 60mm x 50mm square of grey thermal pad in a plastic sealed bag in between 2 pieces of cardboard to keep it flat. It is not hard or like putty????
> 
> I hope they sent me the right stuff, bloody expensive for the size I got.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17499/thr-181/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797




this is what my 30cm x 20cm piece looks like, from ppc. You could literally wad it up into balls if you wanted to. It was great for my back plate mod. That diamond finish transfers over to the pad.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> EK says to do this in their instructions, but I could not understand what they meant. Used the highest rated FujiPoly instead. In EK's case the pads are 0.5mm thick.
> 
> On a separate note is it ok to use MSI AB beta 17 with the LLC mod and Rev.2 bios?? At the moment I do not have anything installed as I am using the 331.82 Nvidia drivers, *waiting for a "fix" as something in the drivers has broken the LLC mod.*
> 
> On another note, under the 331.82 drivers, using a registry fix, I now no longer have constant "event 14" errors.
> 
> My acrylic tubing install is getting closer...................


Im afraid its here to stay, IMO its the way the new power balance works in the 780Ti, as the drivers are the same for all GK110 chips someway LLC was changed for all cards!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> this is what my 30cm x 20cm piece looks like, from ppc. You could literally wad it up into balls if you wanted to. It was great for my back plate mod. That diamond finish transfers over to the pad.


Mine does not look anything like that. Different covering, more like a plastic gauze and does not transfer over to the pad. Mine was only 0.5mm thick and smaller size. Did not want to get the larger square just in case it was the wrong stuff.....................


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im afraid its here to stay, IMO its the way the new power balance works in the 780Ti, as the drivers are the same for all GK110 chips someway LLC was changed for all cards!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ed, does that mean no more stable overclock??? No more need to install the LLC mod (as such)?? Just run AB beta 17 and install the new bios ONLY??

Cheers

Rob


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Ed, does that mean no more stable overclock??? No more need to install the LLC mod (as such)?? Just run AB beta 17 and install the new bios ONLY??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


I've had mixed reports of some cards being affected while others arent! (Mines are) SO if youre having crashes or freezes, re enable LLC as it might be it causing the crashes!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Mine does not look anything like that. Different covering, more like a plastic gauze and does not transfer over to the pad. Mine was only 0.5mm thick and smaller size. Did not want to get the larger square just in case it was the wrong stuff.....................


Seems they may of given you the wrong stuff. I went with the massive sheet because I needed to re-do three GPU's, & modify my motherboards backplate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Ed, does that mean no more stable overclock??? No more need to install the LLC mod (as such)?? Just run AB beta 17 and install the new bios ONLY??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


The volt mod already affects the way vdroop works, so it's not too big of a deal, @ least that's been my experience.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, I think you may get slightly better thermal transfer by using a dab of TIM on the thermal pads but I didn't bother doing that myself and my temps seem to be doing just fine. In practice I think the TIM on thermal pads instruction is more to ensure that the pads don't move around on the card while installing the block but what do I know?


----------



## skupples

I figure that I might as well go all out while i'm in there. EK states in the directions that it helps promote thermal conductivity, which makes sense since they use terrible quality thermal lads.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, I think you may get slightly better thermal transfer by using a dab of TIM on the thermal pads but I didn't bother doing that myself and my temps seem to be doing just fine. In practice I think the TIM on thermal pads instruction is more to ensure that the pads don't move around on the card while installing the block but what do I know?


I didnt think of that part of it. Very careful when placing the block and flipping over to install the screws. When I removed the other blocks all the pads were in perfect position, replacing the blocks and looking at the cards from the side, it all appeared ok. Like you, my temps seems ok. Thank you for the reply!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems they may of given you the wrong stuff. I went with the massive sheet because I needed to re-do three GPU's, & modify my motherboards backplate.
> The volt mod already affects the way vdroop works, so it's not too big of a deal, @ least that's been my experience.


It may be the case with the pad! Temps seem ok, correct thickness etc. I will be putting in an order with PPC's shortly for a few items, so might order some more and see what they send. Looking at getting the acrylic bending kit, Bitspower/Primochill CTR II Reservoir to replace my Aquacomputer Aqualis glass and some more acrylic compression fittings.

Will install AB beta 17 and the volt mod again tonight.

Thank you ALL for the replies


----------



## Gabrielzm

Folks

new version of hwinfo64 is out with very cool new features added, like HD drives read and write activity, lan and for ours beloved titans (or any other GPU I guess) voltage, current (A) and power. What was a good tool already seems improved.

Cheers


----------



## SearchnDestroy

121nv150.zip 229k .zip file

Hi
I'm new at this forum and any help is appreciated.I need this bios modified to 1110\7000 with disabled Nvidia Boost feature.It would also be nice if card will idle at 2d with new bios.Sorry for my english.
Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SearchnDestroy*
> 
> 121nv150.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> Hi
> I'm new at this forum and any help is appreciated.I need this bios modified to 1110\7000 with disabled Nvidia Boost feature.It would also be nice if card will idle at 2d with new bios.Sorry for my english.
> Thanks.


Welcome to OCN!








You have in my SIG a modded bios made by our in the house modder SKYN3T!
REV2 bios - 1006mhz base clock, boost disabled, base PT300W, up to 600W with full slider, and clocks down too dont worry!








Its easy to create a profile with your core and memory OC clocks in afterburner or precisionX at startup or with a click of a button!








Also in my SIG you have a easy to use flash tool, EZ3flash tool and my guide to it!
Feel free to Check my guides, remember to reinstall drivers after flash as usually after a bios flash clocks and voltages might get stuck!








PM me in any doubt or problem arise!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

*U*pdate 12/12/2013
Ez3flash with PLX chip
Added support to owners with PLX chip and guide how to.

Ez3flash.zip 365k .zip file


Code:



Code:


For PLX chip owners you must understand how to skip the PLX chip with ez3flash
I have added a *PLX-CHIP.png* into this new revision to show you how to skip PLX and flash
each GPU.

This is how you display adapter should look like when you have PLX (8747h) among the GPU.
Nvflash read's GPU "0" to "5" ez3flsh show's GPU "1" to "6".

This is side by side Nvflash with Ez3flash.

*Nvflash*                      *Ez3flash*
Select display adapter:        Process number
<0> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #1 " 
<1> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #2 "
<2> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #3 "
<3> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #4 "
<4> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #5 "
<5> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #6 "
Select a number (ESC to quit):

Now you can flash four GPU with PLX chip with easy flash you just need to match the 
*Select a number (ESC to quit): *

to flash all GTX your Process number is : 6,7,9,10
5 and 8 is the PLX chip.

enjoy it

skyn3t


----------



## Gabrielzm

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7582/nvidia-gsync-review

Interesting review of g-sync. I would hold the guns for a while since Anand found problems while running the g-sync enable monitor with Titans, but nevertheless a interesting piece of technology.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> I wrote a little program so you can test how much memory affects performance. It steals memory from the gpu, so you can artificially reduce your titan by any amount. I will provide a download next week.


Very interested in this and i will give it a try for sure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wijkert

Lets say I cool my Titan using a Kraken G10 and X40. What would be the maximum voltage you guys would put on such a card? Even at higher voltages the gpu would probably stay cool enough, but the vrm might not be.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SearchnDestroy*
> 
> 121nv150.zip 229k .zip file
> 
> Hi
> I'm new at this forum and any help is appreciated.I need this bios modified to 1110\7000 with disabled Nvidia Boost feature.It would also be nice if card will idle at 2d with new bios.Sorry for my english.
> Thanks.


If that pre modded bios doesn't work for you for whatever reason, shoot me PM and I'll change the features you requested. Ultimately it is easier to just change the clocks thru software as the previous poster said but I know all about being picky as well as anyone









Your English sounds fine to me. No need to apologize for knowing 1 more language than 90% of us


----------



## SearchnDestroy

Thanks everybody for your time.I will oc my card by software as mentioned before.I'm only afraid that upcoming SteamOs wouldn't have tools for software overclocking


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> Lets say I cool my Titan using a Kraken G10 and X40. What would be the maximum voltage you guys would put on such a card? Even at higher voltages the gpu would probably stay cool enough, but the vrm might not be.


I would not go above what you would feel comfortable with on air. G10 is a hybrid solution with the weakest link being air cooled pcb components. You need to be careful, you can't trust die temp as an indicator that the rest of the card is still at safe voltage. The Mod solution only affects die temps not power delivery like a full cover block would.


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I would not go above what you would feel comfortable with on air. G10 is a hybrid solution with the weakest link being air cooled pcb components. You need to be careful, you can't trust die temp as an indicator that the rest of the card is still at safe voltage. The Mod solution only affects die temps not power delivery like a full cover block would.


So the only real benefit over air is very low temps and lower noise. To bad since the G10 is a step in the right direction for enthusiasts that for whatever reason shy away from fool water loops.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Anyone here know how to get a EVGA blackplate to work with an EK full length block?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I've had mixed reports of some cards being affected while others arent! (Mines are) SO if youre having crashes or freezes, re enable LLC as it might be it causing the crashes!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Hi Ed,

Without the LLC mod, the system locks up!!

Had to enable it. Mem +200 Core +200 Rev. 2 Skynet bios. 1.238v, Power Limit 200% SLI Titans.

Again thank you.

Rob


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> So the only real benefit over air is very low temps and lower noise. To bad since the G10 is a step in the right direction for enthusiasts that for whatever reason shy away from fool water loops.


There are those benefits as you mentioned but its more than _just_ that. From a stock perspective you can achieve a mighty hefty boost speed by having those lower temps- boost speeds are directly related to temps and max voltage- if you hit the max for either of these you will throttle thus not getting the max performance your card can offer. The results can be pretty dramatic.

Not touching anything, out of the box and pushed my card will get around 980-1070mhz. Its loud, non constant, and hot. WIth a H70 its still 980mhz but I can boost to touch 1200mhz at times. Temps are lower and the noise is more constant, less rev up and down which I find more distracting then a solid, constant lvl of noise.

This is NOT watercooling, its a very nice alternative to stock cooling and for most non reference cards which do not have support for watercooling blocks its your only choice. Its also dirt cheap and as NZXT has shown it does not have to look ghetto. BTW, ive seen 16c once and average is very low 20s for idle. I know they don't matter really but its nice to see just the same.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Ed,
> 
> Without the LLC mod, the system locks up!!
> 
> Had to enable it. Mem +200 Core +200 Rev. 2 Skynet bios. 1.238v, Power Limit 200% SLI Titans.
> 
> Again thank you.
> 
> Rob


Go to safe mode and delete AB profiles folder and reboot! Reinstall drivers if needed and AB after reboot









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Go to safe mode and delete AB profiles folder and reboot! Reinstall drivers if needed and AB after reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


If I want to "overclock" to 1202 Core 6500 mem then I have to use the LLC in startup OTHERWISE it locks up! Running "default" 1006/6000 nothing needed. It is enabled at the moment


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> If I want to "overclock" to 1202 Core 6500 mem then I have to use the LLC in startup OTHERWISE it locks up! Running "default" 1006/6000 nothing needed. It is enabled at the moment


try disabling "apply OC on boot up", if you have it enabled that is.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> try disabling "apply OC on boot up", if you have it enabled that is.


yap! What Skupp says!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> try disabling "apply OC on boot up", if you have it enabled that is.


Sorry I should have been more clear. It only locks up/freezes when running Valley etc. whilst overclocking without LLC enabled. When it is enabled it runs ok!

Cheers

Rob


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Sorry I should have been more clear. It only locks up/freezes when running Valley etc. whilst overclocking without LLC enabled. When it is enabled it runs ok!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


You get bsod 19?

I get that with LLC disabled, so I just run with LLC now.


----------



## Jpmboy

what's happened? something with AB17?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You get bsod 19?
> 
> I get that with LLC disabled, so I just run with LLC now.


No errors just freeze of image on the screens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's happened? something with AB17?


It seems ok. Something to do with a change Nvidia have made in the latest drivers. Ed (Occam) mentioned it a few pages back as well.

If I want to have a moderate overclock of 1206/6500 whilst gaming or running benchmarks then I HAVE to have LLC ENABLED.

All good as such









On a separate note, I am thinking of replacing my Corsair 900D with a Caselabs (Magum STH10 or Magnum TH10). The STH10 is basically the same as the 900D??
Thoughts???

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> No errors just freeze of image on the screens.
> It seems ok. Something to do with a change Nvidia have made in the latest drivers. Ed (Occam) mentioned it a few pages back as well.
> 
> If I want to have a moderate overclock of 1206/6500 whilst gaming or running benchmarks then I HAVE to have LLC ENABLED.
> 
> All good as such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a separate note, I am thinking of replacing my Corsair 900D with a Caselabs (Magum STH10 or Magnum TH10). The STH10 is basically the same as the 900D??
> Thoughts???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


if you go caselabs, go with the double wide.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaizefer*
> 
> Yeah,after seeing the pics a few pages back, I don't think the staining you see on your nickel blocks is actual corrosion, but rather staining from the oxidized brass from the rad or something and will probably be fixable with vinegar solution. After cleaning my rad the first time with vinegar, the vinegar that came out was green from all the oxidation on the brass.


It's definitely corrosion. I cleaned them up pretty well. The CPU block literally has no nickel left on the inside. Some of it is staining, most of it is corrosion.

I ran my rads for a good while through my flushing loop, the stuff that came out of them...



Anyways, EK also believes it's corrosion because they approved my RMA, & my package of copper blocks came in the mail today. So, good bye nickel.


----------



## Panther Al

*hrm*

Ok, saw this again, and want to sort out the root cause.

Using PreX to tweak my card, which is still on stock air and stock BIOS. Have it running with a Clock Offset of +200, Mem of +175, +38mv. Been running like a champ since the 20th of November 24/7.

Get home, and find it stuck at roughly 400mhz, and won't budge at all till I reboot. Any one know what might be happening?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> *hrm*
> 
> Ok, saw this again, and want to sort out the root cause.
> 
> Using PreX to tweak my card, which is still on stock air and stock BIOS. Have it running with a Clock Offset of +200, Mem of +175, +38mv. Been running like a champ since the 20th of November 24/7.
> 
> Get home, and find it stuck at roughly 400mhz, and won't budge at all till I reboot. Any one know what might be happening?


Pretty sure, it's temp throttling if you have been running it 24/7.
Try kboost on stock bios and see if it solves the problem.


----------



## Panther Al

Might be... been running average of 73 degrees, but I could see that being the case. That or a driver crash.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> No errors just freeze of image on the screens.
> It seems ok. Something to do with a change Nvidia have made in the latest drivers. Ed (Occam) mentioned it a few pages back as well.
> 
> If I want to have a moderate overclock of 1206/6500 whilst gaming or running benchmarks then I HAVE to have LLC ENABLED.
> 
> All good as such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a separate note, I am thinking of replacing my Corsair 900D with a Caselabs (Magum STH10 or Magnum TH10). The STH10 is basically the same as the 900D??
> Thoughts???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Not necessarily disagreeing with skupples, but I like em sleek and tall (sth10) rather than broad and wide (th10).







And, yes, I am still talking about cases








Szeged switched from 900d, and you can ask him how dissimilar sth10 is......


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Not necessarily disagreeing with skupples, but I like em sleek and tall (sth10) rather than broad and wide (th10).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes, I am still talking about cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szeged switched from 900d, and you can ask him how dissimilar sth10 is......


I appreciate that the 900D is not in the same class quality wise, but the basic layout seems similar?

The single wide STH10 allows 4.140 rads whereas the doublewide TH10 only 4.120 rads........

Not a big problem, as I currently am using XSPC 4.120 rads, but love the low noise footprint of the 140 fans even from same company (noise blocker).

Will be using rigid acrylic as well...........

The dual PSU in the TH10 would be good for the Titans..........

I can see my Mrs getting upset


----------



## skupples

grrrrr, just noticed that fujipoly has a higher grade thermal pad than the one ended up ordering. It's 2x the price, but also has 2x the thermal conductivity. I'm probably pissing over nothing since I use TIM on both sides though.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> grrrrr, just noticed that fujipoly has a higher grade thermal pad than the one ended up ordering. It's 2x the price, but also has 2x the thermal conductivity. I'm probably pissing over nothing since I use TIM on both sides though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> grrrrr, just noticed that fujipoly has a higher grade thermal pad than the one ended up ordering. It's 2x the price, but also has 2x the thermal conductivity. I'm probably pissing over nothing since I use TIM on both sides though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> grrrrr, just noticed that fujipoly has a higher grade thermal pad than the one ended up ordering. It's 2x the price, but also has 2x the thermal conductivity. I'm probably pissing over nothing since I use TIM on both sides though.


Probably bugger all difference! The "fujipoly" I ordered was supposed to be 17w/mk I have not seen any difference from using EK stuff..........


----------



## _REAPER_

Titan family will be home in 4 days and I cannot wait to OC these cards... just wanted to say thanks to Skyn3t and his team for the bios updates I shall be flashing as soon as I get my pc up and running.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Probably bugger all difference! The "fujipoly" I ordered was supposed to be 17w/mk I have not seen any difference from using EK stuff..........


now i'm convinced FCPU is playing games, they only make 6, & 11w/mk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Titan family will be home in 4 days and I cannot wait to OC these cards... just wanted to say thanks to Skyn3t and his team for the bios updates I shall be flashing as soon as I get my pc up and running.


We look forward to your results!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> now i'm convinced FCPU is playing games, they only make 6, & 11w/mk
> We look forward to your results!


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17467/thr-178/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Full_Sheet_-_200_x_150_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797

Link above.

Supposed to be "ultra extreme" and 17.0 W/mK pads.............

Not sure if I have been duped. Covering is not just plastic film, better and easier to remove. Not hard though. About the same consistency as the EK thermal pads, slightly different color though.

Ultra Extreme Specs:

Thickness: 0.5^±0.1 mm
Thermal Resistance: 0.21 °Cin^2/W
Color: Light Gray
Thermal Conductivity: 17.0watt/mk
Volume Resistivity: 1.0 x 10^5 M Ohm(m)
Withstand Voltage: 15kV/mm(AC)
Specific Gravity: 3.2gr/cm^3
Hardness: 80 Shore 00
Elongation: 35%

Compared to the 11.0W/mK Extreme:

Thickness: 0.5^±0.1 mm
Thermal Resistance: 0.21 °Cin^2/W
Color: Gray
Thermal Conductivity: 11.0watt/mk
Volume Resistivity: 7.0 x 10^3 M Ohm(m)
Withstand Voltage: 11kV/mm(AC)
Specific Gravity: 3.3gr/cm^3
Hardness: <50 Shore 00
Elongation: 40%

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39442

BIG difference in price!! Double. Probably better getting the 11.0W/mK and using PK-1 or Gelid...............

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

It's possible it's legit, the only kinds I have seen are dirty grey, & the consistency of clay.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39442

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39707

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39701


----------



## Lukas026

seems like my question got lost in this fast moving club, so I will ask again and hope someone can provide me with picture (aswer)









Can someone upload image of Titan's PCB with MARKED spots where I can put my passive heatsinks ? I am using arctic accelero extreme III now and wondering what are the things I can hook up my passive heatsinks on to. Now I just know about VRAMs and VRMs. Anything else ?

Thanks guys !


----------



## Ithanul

Alright this the first time I heard of setting up a flush system for watercooling parts. Would this be a good pump? http://www.amazon.com/PP12005-Submersible-Hydroponics-Aquaponics-Statuary/dp/B006M6MSL0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1386933010&sr=8-5&keywords=pond+pump

Also, what type of filter unit is that? I would like to buy these stuff this weekend ahead of time before I do my rebuild.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's definitely corrosion. I cleaned them up pretty well. The CPU block literally has no nickel left on the inside. Some of it is staining, most of it is corrosion.
> 
> I ran my rads for a good while through my flushing loop, the stuff that came out of them...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, EK also believes it's corrosion because they approved my RMA, & my package of copper blocks came in the mail today. So, good bye nickel.


i put the classys in and pull the titans with EK nickel. can't see anything thru the plexi but i will open 'em up in a week or so to see if there's any corrosion...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Alright this the first time I heard of setting up a flush system for watercooling parts. Would this be a good pump? http://www.amazon.com/PP12005-Submersible-Hydroponics-Aquaponics-Statuary/dp/B006M6MSL0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1386933010&sr=8-5&keywords=pond+pump
> 
> Also, what type of filter unit is that? I would like to buy these stuff this weekend ahead of time before I do my rebuild.


go to my build log, last page. A fellow member has put together a short list of everything you need from amazon, for under 100$.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> go to my build log, last page. A fellow member has put together a short list of everything you need from amazon, for under 100$.


Ah, many thanks.


----------



## dpoverlord

Anyone see the article about the new EVGA GTX 780 ti kingpin edition?
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2075977

Was curious if this is better than our Titans for gaming and for those in surround. ONe guy on the forums mentioned:
Quote:


> For one thing your Titan has 192 LESS cuda cores than a GTX 780 Ti. This card has better VRMs and better memory chips + better overclocking and it also allows more power delivery to the card.


thoughts?


----------



## klepp0906

U ask if it's better for gaming. Then better for surround. If it had to be black and white and assuming you mean better is equal to higher fps than yes and no.

It is a little faster.. Not by a meaningful amount however, and it has double the memory. This is why titan has held its value and it's the only reason. It is THEE king for high res and/mullti monitor gaming. It starts overtaking the 780tis around 4k w high settings. Though depending on monitor size, at 4k reso AA and other vram intensive effects may be a luxery people are willing to live without for 1-5fps. Especially those who upgrade gpus often.

I regretted my titans at first, but every day I do less and less







nvidia is still greedy scum though. They use a magic 8 ball for marketing decisions I hear.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Anyone see the article about the new EVGA GTX 780 ti kingpin edition?
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2075977
> 
> Was curious if this is better than our Titans for gaming and for those in surround. ONe guy on the forums mentioned:
> thoughts?


It does have better VRM's, it also has half the memory count, also, hynix Vs. Samsung, both 384 bit, Hynix & samsung are both high end memory, so the difference there is minimal. It's a benching card. 192 more cores = not much when you look @ how 780's, titans, 780Ti's bench. The gap between 780 & titan is almost non existent, & that's a 384 core count difference, so the gap in performance between Ti & titan is even smaller. As to the power target, that is non issue with these modded bios, & volt mods. It's definitely a better benching card, but to say it's a better gaming card for surround would be highly debatable, better surround card maybe @ 1080p surround.

It's definitely one hell of a GPU, & if I was more into benching than gaming I would probably pick one up, but since i'm not, i won't be. Tri-titan till maxwell or later is my plan.


----------



## dpoverlord

SO I am even more happy. 8050 x 1600 in Bf4 with this system I can play in high and some settings in Medium. Then to top this off BF4 seems to be getting 2.9 - 3.3GB of usage. This is with 0 FF / AA


----------



## skupples

I would love to hear that guy explain how exactly the hynix 384 modules are better than the sammy 384 bit modules. I would guess his only answer would be "overclocking"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> SO I am even more happy. 8050 x 1600 in Bf4 with this system I can play in high and some settings in Medium. Then to top this off BF4 seems to be getting 2.9 - 3.3GB of usage. This is with 0 FF / AA


If you can OC your Titans to 1200mhz stable youll game like the wind! The Classy/K|ngp|n cards are for the benching crowd! But...
As they have higher clocks at low voltage , beefed up VRM´s, voltage control tool...Only down fall would be the memory with certain games or others to come!
If you have the money AND NO Titans/780/780Ti in your RIG, then they are the cards to buy IMO!
For benching, really there is no dispute, Classy/K|ngp|n all the way! How 2000mhz core sounds like?









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## dpoverlord

I should go ahead and try O/C the cards then. Right now I have them at 1050mhz everything else stock. with a +100 on the memory.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you can OC your Titans to 1200mhz stable youll game like the wind! The Classy/K|ngp|n cards are for the benching crowd! But...
> As they have higher clocks at low voltage , beefed up VRM´s, voltage control tool...Only down fall would be the memory with certain games or others to come!
> If you have the money AND NO Titans/780/780Ti in your RIG, then they are the cards to buy IMO!
> For benching, really there is no dispute, Classy/K|ngp|n all the way! How 2000mhz core sounds like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Well said, I left the B revision out of my statement. Which in most cases results in higher clocks @ lower voltage, silicon lottery willing.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Does any one else have a Titan that makes a noise even though its water cooled? Thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Does any one else have a Titan that makes a noise even though its water cooled? Thanks!


Yup, I had three titans and they all made a high voltage buzz under load. But one thing you could do is put thermal pads on the actual chokes themselves.

My card is got a lot more quiet after that.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yup, I had three titans and they all made a high voltage buzz under load. But one thing you could do is put thermal pads on the actual chokes themselves.
> 
> My card is got a lot more quiet after that.


Thank you for easing my mind







. I did apply thermal pads to those as EK recommended so for the water blocks.


----------



## Ithanul

Ah, so upgrading to the new 780Ti is a waste then. I was wondering, well that means I can keep a eye out later, and grab me another Titan. As I have plans to hopefully have up to a total of 5 monitors. Three main ones for gaming and multitasking, one nice 1600p IPS if I can find one, and my huge 24HD Cintiq. Then I be set.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's definitely corrosion. I cleaned them up pretty well. The CPU block literally has no nickel left on the inside. Some of it is staining, most of it is corrosion.
> 
> I ran my rads for a good while through my flushing loop, the stuff that came out of them...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, EK also believes it's corrosion because they approved my RMA, & my package of copper blocks came in the mail today. So, good bye nickel.


Oh wow... I have always thought that EK already got the nickel corrosion problem solved. Damn I'll have to tear apart my loops then...


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Oh wow... I have always thought that EK already got the nickel corrosion problem solved. Damn I'll have to tear apart my loops then...


Not necessarily EK's fault, nor am I saying Skupples fault either. I know that EK did have issues in the past with their nickel process. So many variables involved. I think with mine, it was because I rinsed my rads with a mild vinegar solution and did not rinse them properly after.

Either way, I went with copper this time as well!

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Oh wow... I have always thought that EK already got the nickel corrosion problem solved. Damn I'll have to tear apart my loops then...


They have pushed End of Life on the acetal/nickel full coverage titan blocks. The blocks that went bad are also the first generation full coverage "XXL" titan blocks. That makes me think they know something they are not telling us. I would highly recommend A.) not using silver with nickel, & B.) using a coolant that supports anti-corrosion. The silver part seems to be debatable. Sounds like they may be sending me new plates, & not whole new blocks.







It's possible there was some user error involved, but with how nickel SHOULD decay it was pretty damned fast. If I had to guess the nickel plating is 1/2 as thick as it should be.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Does any one else have a Titan that makes a noise even though its water cooled? Thanks!


I second MrTOOSHORT, my titans both have a little coil whine as well, even though they're watercooled. It is also quieter than it was with the air cooler. I didn't think it was the thermal pads, but I did put pads on the chokes. Mine only whine during folding though so it doesn't bother me when gaming.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I noticed coil whine on my while under load. It's normal. Some one here had described it as a swarm of angry bees lol


----------



## skupples

I may be a mad man, but I rarely hear whine from my titans, I also put tim on all thermal pad surfaces, top & bottom. Put on a glove, and use my finger to smear TIM on all the chokes, mem modules, VRM's. Used PK-3 this time, it worked REALLY well because its extremely thick.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

One of my Titans gets coil whine under very high load, the other is ok.

Both under water using EK copper blocks now, with only pads on the necessary areas no TIM.

My previous blocks were also EK XXL................... hmmmmm.

Looking at caselabs cases is doing my head in. Love the STH10, but love the idea of the TH10 as well, with tucking the rads etc. "behind" the motherboard. The STH10 can use 140 size rads, the TH10 cant.

I am not going to be filling the case with rads, I hate fan noise as it is, so more would not help. Maybe 2 Alphacool 60's with 4 x 140 fans each would be ok.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I only really notice any coil whine from my Titans during the credits page of the Valley bench...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I used TIM on the memory modules and now they the gray stain doesn't come off lol.

Does any one know how to safely clean it off? I scrubbed and scrubbed with alcohol and Q-tip, but no luck.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I used TIM on the memory modules and now they the gray stain doesn't come off lol.
> 
> Does any one know how to safely clean it off? I scrubbed and scrubbed with alcohol and Q-tip, but no luck.


#1 cleaner I have found is Indigo Xtreme Clean, made by EK. It makes 99% alcohol look like water. It's like 30$ for a small bottle, but it's some crazy good stuff.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Sweet now that I know that sound is normal can someone help me get my Titan score higher than my old 780? http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1065229/fs/1297672


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Sweet now that I know that sound is normal can someone help me get my Titan score higher than my old 780? http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1065229/fs/1297672


OccamRazor's sig should have every last thing you need for getting the most out of your titan, just don't go much past 1.212v w/ stock air.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you can OC your Titans to 1200mhz stable youll game like the wind! The Classy/K|ngp|n cards are for the benching crowd! But...
> As they have higher clocks at low voltage , beefed up VRM´s, voltage control tool...Only down fall would be the memory with certain games or others to come!
> If you have the money AND NO Titans/780/780Ti in your RIG, then they are the cards to buy IMO!
> For benching, really there is no dispute, Classy/K|ngp|n all the way! How 2000mhz core sounds like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> OccamRazor's sig should have every last thing you need for getting the most out of your titan, just don't go much past 1.212v w/ stock air.


Hey man, I flashed the Skyn3t bios and now doing the LCC mode, Under the MSI Afterburner profile step my VEN_ numbers do not match the ones you have in the guide, any help? Thanks!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Hey man, I flashed the Skyn3t bios and now doing the LCC mode, Under the MSI Afterburner profile step my VEN_ numbers do not match the ones you have in the guide, any help? Thanks!


Shouldn't matter. If it doesn't work, delete the entire profiles file, restart computer, & try again.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Shouldn't matter. If it doesn't work, delete the entire profiles file, restart computer, & try again.


Ok so just enter the same prompts the guide says and if no go, delete and restart?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Ok so just enter the same prompts the guide says and if no go, delete and restart?


Correct.

remember to fill out your sig rig, how to do so can also be found in occam's sig.

You know you have won the fight when MSI-AB prompts to re-start when trying to open it. If you open it & it doesn't prompt to restart, just shut it all the way down, open the folder, delete the profiles folder, restart the system, & try again. It should stick eventually.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> remember to fill out your sig rig, how to do so can also be found in occam's sig.
> 
> You know you have won the fight when MSI-AB prompts to re-start when trying to open it. If you open it & it doesn't prompt to restart, just shut it all the way down, open the folder, delete the profiles folder, restart the system, & try again. It should stick eventually.


Thank you will get right on that after.

Keep getting an access denied when I try to save it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Thank you will get right on that after.
> 
> Keep getting an access denied when I try to save it.


that's probably some sort of OS admin issue, make sure the files are set to read only, you can also download a program called "take ownership"

It's past my bed time, good luck!


----------



## ModestMeowth

Ok got it all figured out and done. It seems that whatever I do in Afterburner doesnt link with Precision X which Precision is favoring the cards changes. What do? Another odd thing is the usage jumps up and down(with Furmarm/benching), like the mhz will go from say 1100 to 300 then back up which causes mad stuttering D:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yup, I had three titans and they all made a high voltage buzz under load. But one thing you could do is put thermal pads on the actual chokes themselves.
> 
> My card is got a lot more quiet after that.


That worked? Cool. So are you putting 0.5mm or 1mm thermpads? Is it basically sound/vibration dampening or ? Cool - Since i have mine out, I may redo the WB mounts...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Ok got it all figured out and done. It seems that whatever I do in Afterburner doesnt link with Precision X which Precision is favoring the cards changes. What do? Another odd thing is the usage jumps up and down(with Furmarm/benching), like the mhz will go from say 1100 to 300 then back up which causes mad stuttering D:


furmark will do nothing but make your cards throttle. Also, it's not recommended to use two utilities @ once. Stick with one, uninstall the other. The voltage tweaks will not work in precX.


----------



## Jpmboy

whoi said Corgis can't dance:


----------



## skupples




----------



## Jpmboy

ha! he's a character I bet!


----------



## skupples

He's definitely the class clown. You know they are strang when they like to hang out up side down.


----------



## marc0053

I know this is in the wrong thread but does anyone know if there is a bios for GTX 780s with 500+ Watt power? i'm hitting power limits pretty hard.
I'ts -30C outside and the wife is gone shopping for 2-3 hours


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I know this is in the wrong thread but does anyone know if there is a bios for GTX 780s with 500+ Watt power? i'm hitting power limits pretty hard.
> I'ts -30C outside and the wife is gone shopping for 2-3 hours


If skyn3t's bios work for the 780 like they do titan, you can draw over 600w, check out the op in the gtx 780 owners' thread and it should have all the info you need. + OccamRazer has a list of tools in his signature that are super helpful. You could check out his guide as well.


----------



## skupples

Should be in the club thread, 550w if i'm remembering correctly.


----------



## marc0053

max I found was 500Watts but going to keep checking through the thread


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> One of my Titans gets coil whine under very high load, the other is ok.
> 
> Both under water using EK copper blocks now, with only pads on the necessary areas no TIM.
> 
> My previous blocks were also EK XXL................... hmmmmm.
> 
> Looking at caselabs cases is doing my head in. Love the STH10, but love the idea of the TH10 as well, with tucking the rads etc. "behind" the motherboard. The STH10 can use 140 size rads, the TH10 cant.
> 
> I am not going to be filling the case with rads, I hate fan noise as it is, so more would not help. Maybe 2 Alphacool 60's with 4 x 140 fans each would be ok.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


You might consider the Phanteks Enthoo Primo too. Just got mine here and will be building time soon.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1418637/phanteks-enthoo-primo-owners-club


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> now i'm convinced FCPU is playing games, they only make 6, & 11w/mk


No, it is legit Skupples. You can check in Fujipoly website all the specs. The color of the extreme is lighter and you have 3 versions 6, 11 and 17 w/mk. The extreme version is really expensive (17 w/mk) but so far as I can tell is graded above most TIM out there. Not sure that would translate in real world performance difference. I am in the process of tearing my systems down to rebuild in it in another case and was wondering in putting the thermometers of the RIVE to a good use before that. A stupid question folks: those Asus thermometers are non-conductive correct? So that means I can stick in the middle of my current blocks (like say in the VRM position) without fear of short-circuiting anything right?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is legit Skupples. You can check in Fujipoly website all the specs. The color of the extreme is lighter and you have 3 versions 6, 11 and 17 w/mk. The extreme version is really expensive (17 w/mk) but so far as I can tell is graded above most TIM out there. Not sure that would translate in real world performance difference. I am in the process of tearing my systems down to rebuild in it in another case and was wondering in putting the thermometers of the RIVE to a good use before that. A stupid question folks: those Asus thermometers are non-conductive correct? So that means I can stick in the middle of my current blocks (like say in the VRM position) without fear of short-circuiting anything right?


I was thinking about doing the same thing with the temp sensors that came with my Aquearo 6, but meh. My Rive:BE didn't come with any temp sensors WTH!

I went with the 6wk, & used PK-3 TIM on either side. Should work out well, i'm not convinced there would of been much of a difference between the 6, 11, & 17 pads. Also, they seem to have 2x types of 6, I went with the slightly more expensive one. it was only 35$ for a whole sheet (30x20cm) Already used half of it doing the back plate mod. Even the 6 has a noticibly better consistency than the stock EK pads. The stock pads feel like rubber.

Getting ready to switch my bench over to the 480.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No, it is legit Skupples. You can check in Fujipoly website all the specs. The color of the extreme is lighter and you have 3 versions 6, 11 and 17 w/mk. The extreme version is really expensive (17 w/mk) but so far as I can tell is graded above most TIM out there. Not sure that would translate in real world performance difference. I am in the process of tearing my systems down to rebuild in it in another case and was wondering in putting the thermometers of the RIVE to a good use before that. A stupid question folks: those Asus thermometers are non-conductive correct? So that means I can stick in the middle of my current blocks (like say in the VRM position) without fear of short-circuiting anything right?


At work, we just built 5 systems with sabertooth z87s and I was able to snag a bag of them (thermister). I pushed one into the gap on the left side of my vrm block and it hasn't shorted the chokes out. So long as the RIVE thermisters are the same as the sabertooth ones, you're just fine.


----------



## skupples

running on dat 480!!!!! mwahahahahhahaaaa. Fire extinguisher is close by.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running on dat 480!!!!! mwahahahahhahaaaa. Fire extinguisher is close by.


The fire department is already on its way.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I apologize for posting irrelevant questions here, but I'd be really grateful if somebody could help me out. Thank you.

i) Why does the MSI AB OSD not show up in NFS Rivals? (Fraps works fine though)
ii) Is there a better fix for the 30FPS cap than to edit the shortcut to the .exe of the game?
iii) Is a single Titan at 1150MHz enough to keep the game at 60FPS at all times (with the settings maxed out of course), like the fix mentioned above demands?
iv) How can I use anti-aliasing in this game? I did not see any AA settings in the game settings.

Thanks a lot! I've just started playing the game so a little help would go a long way.


----------



## skupples

i.) possibly because it's 64 bit game, & you haven't updated to the newest RTSS
ii.) idk, DXtory?
iii.)idk, haven't played it
iv.)try nvidia inspector
v.)why are we using roman numerals? THIS ISN'T ROAM!

OK TITANS!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I apologize for posting irrelevant questions here, but I'd be really grateful if somebody could help me out. Thank you.
> 
> i) Why does the MSI AB OSD not show up in NFS Rivals? (Fraps works fine though)
> ii) Is there a better fix for the 30FPS cap than to edit the shortcut to the .exe of the game?
> iii) Is a single Titan at 1150MHz enough to keep the game at 60FPS at all times (with the settings maxed out of course), like the fix mentioned above demands?
> iv) How can I use anti-aliasing in this game? I did not see any AA settings in the game settings.
> 
> Thanks a lot! I've just started playing the game so a little help would go a long way.


NFS Rivals is 64 by defualt you can run 32bit exe in the folder or upgrade to the new 64bit beta or Riva Tuner

No there is no 30fps proper fix as of yet. As ive noticed on my SLI Titans only getting 40-50 fps on max settings

So no you cant get 60 on a single titan as its a struggle for me on SLI Titans on 5760x1080

AA is on by default. another fine mess by EA


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I apologize for posting irrelevant questions here, but I'd be really grateful if somebody could help me out. Thank you.
> 
> i) Why does the MSI AB OSD not show up in NFS Rivals? (Fraps works fine though)
> ii) Is there a better fix for the 30FPS cap than to edit the shortcut to the .exe of the game?
> iii) Is a single Titan at 1150MHz enough to keep the game at 60FPS at all times (with the settings maxed out of course), like the fix mentioned above demands?
> iv) How can I use anti-aliasing in this game? I did not see any AA settings in the game settings.
> 
> Thanks a lot! I've just started playing the game so a little help would go a long way.


Here you go RTSS beta 3.0 will get you going with AB beta 17, 64bit game executables will be recognized and you will have OSD!









But...

*RTSS 6.0.0 beta 4 will be uploaded today or tomorrow*. Changes list includes:

- Updated PNG compression library, now PNG screen capture is supported in 64-bit applications
- Fixed issue in hook engine causing 64-bit applications to fail to start when application detection level was set to "High"
- Updated context help

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> furmark will do nothing but make your cards throttle. Also, it's not recommended to use two utilities @ once. Stick with one, uninstall the other. The voltage tweaks will not work in precX.


Sweet just done so. Whats a good way to bench my cards and make sure they are stable without Furmark?


----------



## OccamRazor

Who wants to drool?








TIN sent me something...
Something called: *K|NGP|N*

ON AIR CPU...









Firestrike single



Firestrike Extreme












Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

CPU might be on air, but that GPU is either under LN2, or sitting in a shed in Canada.

GIMI DAT 2.0!!!!!!

Meowth, for free? Tessmark, 3dmark, not many good stressers are free.... If you are looking to game with it, pop into your fave game, or crysis 3, farcry 3, skyrim.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> CPU might be on air, but that GPU is either under LN2, or sitting in a shed in Canada.
> 
> GIMI DAT 2.0!!!!!!
> 
> Meowth, for free? Tessmark, 3dmark, not many good stressers are free.... If you are looking to game with it, pop into your fave game, or crysis 3, farcry 3, skyrim.


So I done goofed, In order to uninstall the EVGA X program, I needed to remove Rivetune, to get that back for the monitoring I accidentally fully reinstalled afterburner and now my voltage is locked. The bios on the card is still Skyn3t and the LLC command still shows up on startup. What can I do?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> So I done goofed, In order to uninstall the EVGA X program, I needed to remove Rivetune, to get that back for the monitoring I accidentally fully reinstalled afterburner and now my voltage is locked. The bios on the card is still Skyn3t and the LLC command still shows up on startup. What can I do?


Just need to go through the AB profile dance again.,


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just need to go through the AB profile dance again.,


Edit: fixed it all, nevermind


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Edit: fixed it all, nevermind


Good stuff.
+1

MOAR TITANS!



She's goin be a beast!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good stuff.
> +1
> 
> MOAR TITANS!
> 
> 
> 
> She's goin be a beast!


Sweeet!!! Very nice Skup! Love it. I do love the look of the copper as well. Now we both need to win lotto so we can get Caselabs cases and move on from 900D


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Sweeet!!! Very nice Skup! Love it. I do love the look of the copper as well. Now we both need to win lotto so we can get Caselabs cases and move on from 900D


For real, i'm planning to switch to case labs in 6-8 months. Well, i'll be switching a few months after my new gig starts in the summer.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Me too. I only just purchased the 900D a few months ago. She who must be obeyed would not be very happy if I ordered a Caselabs especially with the Australian dollar falling against the US and the cost of postage!!

I keep coming back to the TH10...............

I have Long Service Leave (10+ years with same company) where we get 9 weeks of paid leave which I am taking all at once!! Will probably do it then


----------



## ModestMeowth

Im still gettting quite a lower Firestrike score than the 780, Voltage at 1300, Core clock at +250, running Skyn3t bios. Should I leave the power limit at the 100 mark or move it up?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Im still gettting quite a lower Firestrike score than the 780, Voltage at 1300, Core clock at +250, running Skyn3t bios. Should I leave the power limit at the 100 mark or move it up?


Definitely need to increase power target, or else you are going to hit throttling hard... also IF YOU ARE ON AIR DO NOT RUN 1.3V

Hell, stock bios can eat up all 106% pretty easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Me too. I only just purchased the 900D a few months ago. She who must be obeyed would not be very happy if I ordered a Caselabs especially with the Australian dollar falling against the US and the cost of postage!!
> 
> I keep coming back to the TH10...............
> 
> I have Long Service Leave (10+ years with same company) where we get 9 weeks of paid leave which I am taking all at once!! Will probably do it then


Sad to hear, though good to know some one elses $ is falling faster than the US$... Too much "bleeding heart" politics, i'll just leave it @ that so I don't get in trouble. Ohhh 9 months vacation? I would tear my hair out! Though, I don't even start working towards a real career until this summer. Spent too much time derping off. I'm 25 with a derp degree from a derp liberal arts college. So, I decided it's time to get lit up with enterprise cisco certificates. I start a payed internship this summer, so that should be a good start.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Definitely need to increase power target, or else you are going to hit throttling hard... also IF YOU ARE ON AIR DO NOT RUN 1.3V
> 
> Hell, stock bios can eat up all 106% pretty easy.
> Sad to hear, though good to know some one elses $ is falling faster than the US$... Too much "bleeding heart" politics, i'll just leave it @ that so I don't get in trouble. Ohhh 9 months vacation? I would tear my hair out! Though, I don't even start working towards a real career until this summer. Spent too much time derping off. I'm 25 with a derp degree from a derp liberal arts college. So, I decided it's time to get lit up with enterprise cisco certificates. I start a payed internship this summer, so that should be a good start.


Im on water, only seeing 45 Celsius at most, how much should I increase the power target? I noticed that under my Firestrike results I get 1,502 MHz Memory bus clock, is that the memory overclock? I see others results with around 3,000 there.

BTW Thanks for all the help, fricken love it!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Im on water, only seeing 45 Celsius at most, how much should I increase the power target? I noticed that under my Firestrike results I get 1,502 MHz Memory bus clock, is that the memory overclock? I see others results with around 3,000 there.
> 
> BTW Thanks for all the help, fricken love it!


ohh, OK, that puts me @ ease. Memory is x4, so if it's reading 1750 in gpu-z it's 7000. In my opinion, just crank power target to max. It's only going to use it if it needs it, for the most part.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ohh, OK, that puts me @ ease. Memory is x4, so if it's reading 1750 in gpu-z it's 7000. In my opinion, just crank power target to max. It's only going to use it if it needs it, for the most part.


Sounds good. In GPUZ my memory is at 1502mhz


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Sounds good. In GPUZ my memory is at 1502mhz


That's the stock clock. You should be able to run 7k (1750(+500)) easy with Skyn3t Rev 2 bios.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Definitely need to increase power target, or else you are going to hit throttling hard... also IF YOU ARE ON AIR DO NOT RUN 1.3V
> 
> Hell, stock bios can eat up all 106% pretty easy.
> Sad to hear, though good to know some one elses $ is falling faster than the US$... Too much "bleeding heart" politics, i'll just leave it @ that so I don't get in trouble. Ohhh 9 months vacation? I would tear my hair out! Though, I don't even start working towards a real career until this summer. Spent too much time derping off. I'm 25 with a derp degree from a derp liberal arts college. So, I decided it's time to get lit up with enterprise cisco certificates. I start a payed internship this summer, so that should be a good start.


Plenty of the same politics here in Oz dont worry!! We are more of a police state every day................ It is the politicians that got us in this mess in the first place.

25, you are only a baby







I wish I had taken some time out earlier. Now 41, sigh. Think the caselabs will be my answer to midlife crisis









Good luck with the internship!! Cisco, very good direction.

Just did a run with Valley:

Core:1241
Mem: 6600
Temp: 51 degrees C (ambient 25c)

Core Voltage 1300mV
Power Limit 300%

Tried doing a run with Mem at 7000, temp got to 54 degrees c and the PSU could not supply enough power I think. System turned itself off. The PSU fan was screaming like a banshee (Seasonic X1250W), lol. Will get a second when I upgrade the case.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Not enough TIM.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good stuff.
> +1
> 
> MOAR TITANS!
> 
> 
> 
> She's goin be a beast!


Looking great Skupples. Wish I was in US to get that board too. X79 Black will not show up down here for a while, perhaps only by March or April 2014.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Looking great Skupples. Wish I was in US to get that board too. X79 Black will not show up down here for a while, perhaps only by March or April 2014.


Hey! By then we will have functioning bios'! So, you really aren't missing out on much, it's pretty unstable for a large % of people right now. Sadly, Raja & the crew(rog forum) are being rather rude about bug reports.

Thx for the compliment! I'm hoping to have most of it finished by tomorrow, minus some wiring which will require a shipment of goodies.


----------



## cravinmild

crap

Missed the million view turn over, been waiting months now









Congrats Titan owners club- this is one freaking big thread


----------



## ModestMeowth

So got my core clocks up to 1300 and added 100 to the memory, so stable and beautiful in Tomb Raider up until a cutscene and babam! 600w reached and PSU trips D: You guys were not kidding that a 650w was not powerful enough!! hahah


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> So got my core clocks up to 1300 and added 100 to the memory, so stable and beautiful in Tomb Raider up until a cutscene and babam! 600w reached and PSU trips D: You guys were not kidding that a 650w was not powerful enough!! hahah


I have a 1250W Seasonic with SLI titans on separate rails (separate cables for each titan) and I can only get 1256 on the core, ONLY IF memory is stock 6000!!!

Any more core or add mem overclock and it trips









In saying that my best run of Valley at 5770x1080 was with core at 1206 and mem at 6400 = 3109

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have a 1250W Seasonic with SLI titans on separate rails (separate cables for each titan) and I can only get 1256 on the core, ONLY IF memory is stock 6000!!!
> 
> Any more core or add mem overclock and it trips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In saying that my best run of Valley at 5770x1080 was with core at 1206 and mem at 6400 = 3109
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


I've got the same PSU, thanks for posting, it seems like its silly to put custom bios on because of the 45a rails.
+rep


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I've got the same PSU, thanks for posting, it seems like its silly to put custom bios on because of the 45a rails.
> +rep


Thank you for the rep. At first glance it would appear to be silly flashing the modded bios, but have certainly noticed the cards are more stable with the modded bios, compared to stock where they used to throttle like crazy.

My "gaming" settings are core 1206 and mem 3400 at 1.23v and 200% power at 42 degrees load with ambient of 25 degrees C.

When browsing, everything back at zero or "reset" in AB.

I really dont bench, so pretty good for me! Considering they are standard Titans from EVGA a core of 1206 is pretty darn good for gaming.

When I get the caselabs, might get another Seasonic 1250W and separate the Titans or get a larger PSU...............

Cheers

Rob

P.S.

I missed your other pictures Skup!! I see skup junior likes a tummy rub, hes cute! CPU block looks sweet, as do the GPU blocks as I said before. Funny we dont have the sticker on the boxes here saying that once opened they cant be returned.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i.) possibly because it's 64 bit game, & you haven't updated to the newest RTSS
> ii.) idk, DXtory?
> iii.)idk, haven't played it
> iv.)try nvidia inspector
> v.)why are we using roman numerals? THIS ISN'T ROAM!
> 
> OK TITANS!


i) No, I haven't. Googled for version 6.0.0 but could not find it.
ii) Is it a recording software? Because I wasn't talking about recording. I meant the max FPS limit of 30 that the game runs at by default.
iii) okay
iv) okay
v) cause THIS IS SPARTA! j/k

Those cards look nice btw! But wouldn't you rather switch to 780Tis, especially 6GB versions if they are available?
Also, does the Skynet Rev2 BIOS offer anything more over the engineering BIOS, especially higher clocks?

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NFS Rivals is 64 by defualt you can run 32bit exe in the folder or upgrade to the new 64bit beta or Riva Tuner
> No there is no 30fps proper fix as of yet. As ive noticed on my SLI Titans only getting 40-50 fps on max settings
> So no you cant get 60 on a single titan as its a struggle for me on SLI Titans on 5760x1080
> AA is on by default. another fine mess by EA


What difference does it make if I play from the 64-bit exe over the 32-bit exe?
Have you tested how good scaling is with this game? Also, what clocks are you running on the cards?
At least AA is there, I was more worried that I'd have to deal with jaggies.

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go RTSS beta 3.0 will get you going with AB beta 17, 64bit game executables will be recognized and you will have OSD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...
> 
> *RTSS 6.0.0 beta 4 will be uploaded today or tomorrow*. Changes list includes:
> 
> - Updated PNG compression library, now PNG screen capture is supported in 64-bit applications
> - Fixed issue in hook engine causing 64-bit applications to fail to start when application detection level was set to "High"
> - Updated context help
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Couldn't find Beta 3 on google. But I guess I'm better off waiting for Beta 4 with that failure to launch 64-bit apps issue in Beta 3.

Thank you!


----------



## Difunto

Hey guys i just got me another titan but this one has been giving me problems since it arrived on Friday.
on stock bios the max i can get out of it even at 1.2 is like 1050 and with throttle so i know i just have to flash it
but the card keeps on shutting down my computer after i flashed it with all the bios iv tested even at stock settings and i get that kernel code on event log.
i tough it was my power supply so i test it by it self on my 1050 seasonic and even tried to switch cables or combine cables
and it just shuts down when intense games and am only using less than 100% on the power slide i see the max it uses is like 50-60 on
stock with a bios. i just don't get it. it doesn't crash with its stock bios but that speed and throttle its unacceptable! i even got a new ax1200i
coming in the way. oh and i did test just the card with my cousins computer hes got a 950power supply and yup it shuts it down too. any ideas?

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i) No, I haven't. Googled for version 6.0.0 but could not find it.
> ii) Is it a recording software? Because I wasn't talking about recording. I meant the max FPS limit of 30 that the game runs at by default.
> iii) okay
> iv) okay
> v) cause THIS IS SPARTA! j/k
> 
> Those cards look nice btw! But wouldn't you rather switch to 780Tis, especially 6GB versions if they are available?
> Also, does the Skynet Rev2 BIOS offer anything more over the engineering BIOS, especially higher clocks?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if I play from the 64-bit exe over the 32-bit exe?
> Have you tested how good scaling is with this game? Also, what clocks are you running on the cards?
> At least AA is there, I was more worried that I'd have to deal with jaggies.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find Beta 3 on google. But I guess I'm better off waiting for Beta 4 with that failure to launch 64-bit apps issue in Beta 3.
> 
> Thank you!


going over to vanilla Ti (that will never come with 6gb) would be a meh side grade, specially since voltage control is still up in the air. Nvidia is playing the name game with 6GB. Basically, the 6GB Ti will be called a Titan Supa Masta Mode Beast Face. If said card came with 8+8+6 & a power section from god, I would be temped to upgrade, but such a GPU has not hit the rumor boards yet, so meh. Basically, i'll be riding the Titan until maxwells flag ship refresher. Too much money lost for such a small upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys i just got me another titan but this one has been giving me problems since it arrived on Friday.
> on stock bios the max i can get out of it even at 1.2 is like 1050 and with throttle so i know i just have to flash it
> but the card keeps on shutting down my computer after i flashed it with all the bios iv tested even at stock settings and i get that kernel code on event log.
> i tough it was my power supply so i test it by it self on my 1050 seasonic and even tried to switch cables or combine cables
> and it just shuts down when intense games and am only using less than 100% on the power slide i see the max it uses is like 50-60 on
> stock with a bios. i just don't get it. it doesn't crash with its stock bios but that speed and throttle its unacceptable! i even got a new ax1200i
> coming in the way. oh and i did test just the card with my cousins computer hes got a 950power supply and yup it shuts it down too. any ideas?
> 
> thanks in advance guys!


Take it apart, put it back together, RMA if it continues to do so.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> going over to vanilla Ti (that will never come with 6gb) would be a meh side grade, specially since voltage control is still up in the air. Nvidia is playing the name game with 6GB. Basically, the 6GB Ti will be called a Titan Supa Masta Mode Beast Face. If said card came with 8+8+6 & a power section from god, I would be temped to upgrade, but such a GPU has not hit the rumor boards yet, so meh. Basically, i'll be riding the Titan until maxwells flag ship refresher. Too much money lost for such a small upgrade.
> Take it apart, put it back together, RMA if it continues to do so.


Oh I see. Yes, that is a lot of hassle.

Also, would you please be kind enough to elaborate on the REV2 BIOS? I didn't find a thread for it so I'd like to know if it would be advantageous to switch to it from the engineering BIOS.

Also, what BIOS gave you the best clocks/performance?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

New record for me

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1306459


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Oh I see. Yes, that is a lot of hassle.
> 
> Also, would you please be kind enough to elaborate on the REV2 BIOS? I didn't find a thread for it so I'd like to know if it would be advantageous to switch to it from the engineering BIOS.
> 
> Also, what BIOS gave you the best clocks/performance?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Rev 2 is based off of the Asus bios, it has enabled me to clock my memory much higher than before. I can run 7ghz easy @ 1.212(not that voltage helps memory that much) where as before I could barely run +150. It should be in the OP.


----------



## provost

Spoiler: Title text



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> i) No, I haven't. Googled for version 6.0.0 but could not find it.
> ii) Is it a recording software? Because I wasn't talking about recording. I meant the max FPS limit of 30 that the game runs at by default.
> iii) okay
> iv) okay
> v) cause THIS IS SPARTA! j/k
> 
> Those cards look nice btw! But wouldn't you rather switch to 780Tis, especially 6GB versions if they are available?
> Also, does the Skynet Rev2 BIOS offer anything more over the engineering BIOS, especially higher clocks?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if I play from the 64-bit exe over the 32-bit exe?
> Have you tested how good scaling is with this game? Also, what clocks are you running on the cards?
> At least AA is there, I was more worried that I'd have to deal with jaggies.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find Beta 3 on google. But I guess I'm better off waiting for Beta 4 with that failure to launch 64-bit apps issue in Beta 3.
> 
> Thank you!






@ ahnafakeef - Skyn3t bios get rid of the boost while the engineering bios don't. I don't like boost to begin with.
I know you have been on and off for a while about air vs water cooling, but if you can find a way to do a custom loop once, it will pay dividends for as long as you want to be an enthusiast bencher/gamer


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Rev 2 is based off of the Asus bios, it has enabled me to clock my memory much higher than before. I can run 7ghz easy @ 1.212(not that voltage helps memory that much) where as before I could barely run +150. It should be in the OP.


I forgot that rev 2 could overclock the memory since my Titans have been collecting dust with a block on em, sitting in a closet (mainly due to my laziness







)
ty for the reminder


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Rev 2 is based off of the Asus bios, it has enabled me to clock my memory much higher than before. I can run 7ghz easy @ 1.212(not that voltage helps memory that much) where as before I could barely run +150. It should be in the OP.


So no difference in overclocking the core? Okay, I'll see if I can get a satisfactory memory overclock with the engineering BIOS. If not, I'll switch to the REV2 BIOS.

Haven't bothered with memory overclocking at all to be honest, since I was told that the core clock makes way more of a difference than the memory clock does.

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 
> @ ahnafakeef - Skyn3t bios get rid of the boost while the engineering bios don't. I don't like boost to begin with.
> I know you have been on and off for a while about air vs water cooling, but if you can find a way to do a custom loop once, it will pay dividends for as long as you want to be an enthusiast bencher/gamer


The only difference between boost and non-boost BIOSes that I have come across is that the boost BIOSes require more time to ascertain what clocks the card will run at. I'm used to it now. So unless I get significantly higher clocks or significantly lower temps I don't think that I will bother switching.

As for watercooling, I am going to put that off again since winter has come as a blessing for me. I've been running 1150 @1.162v and 1189 @1.175v and haven't hit the 80c mark once. Although that could be due to the fact that I've only played AC4, Rivals, and Batman AO. But if lowering my room temp helps, then I'll go straight to air-conditioning my room. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So no difference in overclocking the core? Okay, I'll see if I can get a satisfactory memory overclock with the engineering BIOS. If not, I'll switch to the REV2 BIOS.
> 
> Haven't bothered with memory overclocking at all to be honest, since I was told that the core clock makes way more of a difference than the memory clock does.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference between boost and non-boost BIOSes that I have come across is that the boost BIOSes require more time to ascertain what clocks the card will run at. I'm used to it now. So unless I get significantly higher clocks or significantly lower temps I don't think that I will bother switching.
> 
> As for watercooling, I am going to put that off again since winter has come as a blessing for me. I've been running 1150 @1.162v and 1189 @1.175v and haven't hit the 80c mark once. Although that could be due to the fact that I've only played AC4, Rivals, and Batman AO. But if lowering my room temp helps, then I'll go straight to air-conditioning my room. Thanks for the advice though.


That's normally true, memory clocks have little impact on single monitor users, the impact is much larger for surround users though. Much much smoother, & higher lowest FPS.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's normally true, memory clocks have little impact on single monitor users, the impact is much larger for surround users though. Much much smoother, & higher lowest FPS.


So the least FPS would somewhat be affected even in cases of single monitors? Exactly how much does memory clock affect least FPS in games?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So the least FPS would somewhat be affected even in cases of single monitors? Exactly how much does memory clock affect least FPS in games?


It's kind of hard to make a blanket statement on it, in 5760x1080 surround it increased my lowest FPS ~5-7 fps when running +500 (7ghz)

Remember, these were the same cards that would stroke out @ 150+ mem on other modded eVGA bios'


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's kind of hard to make a blanket statement on it, in 5760x1080 surround it increased my lowest FPS ~5-7 fps when running +500 (7ghz)
> 
> Remember, these were the same cards that would stroke out @ 150+ mem on other modded eVGA bios'


5-7 FPS is a lot, but then again that is on surround. It wouldn't be the same on a single 1080p screen. But I'll still see if it improves FPS in games for me.

Did you try the engineering BIOS? Does the REV2 BIOS yield better overclocks compared to the engineering BIOS? I keep asking about the engineering BIOS because that's what I've been using for quite a while now.

Also, did you unlock voltage on your Titans? If so, what volts do you run on them for 24/7 use? I wish I could run uber-awesome clocks of 1300MHz.

Thank you!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 5-7 FPS is a lot, but then again that is on surround. It wouldn't be the same on a single 1080p screen. But I'll still see if it improves FPS in games for me.
> 
> Did you try the engineering BIOS? Does the REV2 BIOS yield better overclocks compared to the engineering BIOS? I keep asking about the engineering BIOS because that's what I've been using for quite a while now.
> 
> Also, did you unlock voltage on your Titans? If so, what volts do you run on them for 24/7 use? I wish I could run uber-awesome clocks of 1300MHz.
> 
> Thank you!


Never tried the engi bios. Yes I have the titans unlocked, but i rarely go above 1.212(1.238 actual) just because I haven't found a game that needs that much power yet.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Had to put this in


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Never tried the engi bios. Yes I have the titans unlocked, but i rarely go above 1.212(1.238 actual) just because I haven't found a game that needs
> that much power yet.


Really? Even at 1440p surround? Is your minimum FPS a solid 60 in every game with everything maxed out?

Also, what is the max core clock at 1.238v?

I apologize for asking so many questions. I hope I'm not bothering you too much. Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Had to put this in


Hey! Don't talk about my Titan like that! It does a hell of a job keeping my room warm while I game!









How good a stability tester is NFS Rivals? I played it for an hour or so at speeds of 1189/1752 @1.175v and it didn't show any sign of instability. For reference, my card did 1202/1877 @1.212v in Valley, if it helps.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Really? Even at 1440p surround? Is your minimum FPS a solid 60 in every game with everything maxed out?
> 
> Also, what is the max core clock at 1.238v?
> 
> I apologize for asking so many questions. I hope I'm not bothering you too much. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Don't talk about my Titan like that! It does a hell of a job keeping my room warm while I game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How good a stability tester is NFS Rivals? I played it for an hour or so at speeds of 1189/1752 @1.175v and it didn't show any sign of instability. For reference, my card did 1202/1877 @1.212v in Valley, if it helps.
> Thanks a lot!


I'm on 1080p surround, solid 60fps in most titles, though my 3570k was the weakest link i believe, not the titans. @ 1.238 I can run ~1220/7ghz memory. Haven't really tried much past that. One of my cards is a serious runt.'


----------



## dealio

my lonely titan get rock solid [email protected] on BF4 with AA off, everything else on ultra

with max AA it drops to 30-40fps when things go boom


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> my lonely titan get rock solid [email protected] on BF4 with AA off, everything else on ultra
> 
> with max AA it drops to 30-40fps when things go boom


triple monitor is a whore, that's for sure. I'll most likely be able to ride this tri-titan all the way up to 4K, though iv'e been looking @ running 2x HD projectors.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm on 1080p surround, solid 60fps in most titles, though my 3570k was the weakest link i believe, not the titans. @ 1.238 I can run ~1220/7ghz memory. Haven't really tried much past that. One of my cards is a serious runt.'


Looking great Skupples!! Love the black look. Very neat and tidy. The covers etc, really make the case.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Looking great Skupples!! Love the black look. Very neat and tidy. The covers etc, really make the case.


Thank you kind sir! I'm trying to convince my self into buying a G 1/4 tap so that I don't have to run a tube all the way across the length of the case. These are my two options, i'm thinking about going with option B. All I would have to do is get the G1/4 tap, & not crack the res in the process. All I would need to hook it up would be a barb on the res, & a 90 dgree fitting on the rad, which I have.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm on 1080p surround, solid 60fps in most titles, though my 3570k was the weakest link i believe, not the titans. @ 1.238 I can run ~1220/7ghz memory. Haven't really tried much past that. One of my cards is a serious runt.'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup.love the 900D.
What brand is the black tubing?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice setup.love the 900D.
> What brand is the black tubing?


Tygon, norprene. Think I should bore a hole in the top of my bay res to avoid running a tube all the way across the case?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Tygon, norprene. Think I should bore a hole in the top of my bay res to avoid running a tube all the way across the case?


On my 800D I have free passthrough behind of my 360rx in your case is the 480 where I have my tubing going all the way to my 240rx rad. I'm quite sure you have the same passthrough. Maybe you can have the tubing going all the way but behind the 480. Question is . The res have enough clearance to receive fitting + tubing?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What for? Fill port?
> 
> On my 800D I have free passthrough behind of my 360rx in your case is the 480 where I have my tubing going all the way to my 240rx rad. I'm quite sure you have the same passthrough. Maybe you can have the tubing going all the way but behind you rad. Question is . The res have enough clearance to receive fitting + tubing?


There isn't enough room behind the rad, it's less than 1/2 an inch. Just found out boring a hole would be a bad idea w/o a dip tube. My only option may be to flip the rad around.

It's to make the final section of tubing from the top rad to the res for in flow.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> There isn't enough room behind the rad, it's less than 1/2 an inch. Just found out boring a hole would be a bad idea w/o a dip tube. My only option may be to flip the rad around.
> 
> It's to make the final section of tubing from the top rad to the res for in flow.


Mobo tray top left corner you have a small square that goes behind the mobo and right above is another small opening. Can you get the tubing there. I'm just jut ding it based on the pic below.

http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/2732#4


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Mobo tray top left corner you have a small square that goes behind the mobo and right above is another small opening. Can you get the tubing there. I'm just jut ding it based on the pic below.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/2732#4


That just might work. I was going to try to flip the rad around, but I don't think i'll have enough room judging from this picture.



The nipples would make it so it doesn't fit, but I think your idea just may work. Will require 2 90 degree turns but whats a bit more restriction!? That's what the dual pump is for!

meh, no dice. Rad is too deep. Would work with a 45mm thick, but not a 60.


----------



## Aftermath2006

so just a heads up the gtx Titan Aqua Computer active backplate doesnt fit under the heat sink on the Rampage 4 BE


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That just might work. I was going to try to flip the rad around, but I don't think i'll have enough room judging from this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The nipples would make it so it doesn't fit, but I think your idea just may work. Will require 2 90 degree turns but whats a bit more restriction!? That's what the dual pump is for!


Skupples with both ladies pumping you up the 90 is nothing, it will be strait flow as it should lol baw baw baby.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Skupples with both ladies pumping you up the 90 is nothing, it will be strait flow as it should lol baw baw baby.


Sadly, seems that idea would only work with a skinnier rad. Would work brilliantly with a 45mm, but the 60 is just too fat. I'm going to have to try & flip it around tomorrow, & if that doesn't work i'm just going to have to drape it across the case I think.


----------



## gamingarena

Anyone have problems with new beta drivers 331.93 i got this random system reboots, first i thought it might be the ram or PSU but i test them both and they are ok.
I can force reboot with borderlands 2 and med physix in like 2 sec as soon as it goes in the game, in other games its random for days or hours.
So i went back to 331.58 and no more reboots. all stable for hours, so its definitely the new beta drivers.

now im wondering if there is something wrong with the new drivers or maybe the skynet v2 bios has something to do with it and the new drivers combo.
Running SLI titans and Skynet V2 1006mhz Bios.

Anyone with the same problem? did Nvidia change something in the newest drivers that makes the cards unstable?
it sucks cause only the new drivers fixes the DIsco lights in BF4 and cant use them


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Anyone have problems with new beta drivers 331.93 i got this random system reboots, first i thought it might be the ram or PSU but i test them both and they are ok.
> I can force reboot with borderlands 2 and med physix in like 2 sec as soon as it goes in the game, in other games its random for days or hours.
> So i went back to 331.58 and no more reboots. all stable for hours, so its definitely the new beta drivers.
> 
> now im wondering if there is something wrong with the new drivers or maybe the skynet v2 bios has something to do with it and the new drivers combo.
> Running SLI titans and Skynet V2 1006mhz Bios.
> 
> Anyone with the same problem? did Nvidia change something in the newest drivers that makes the cards unstable?
> it sucks cause only the new drivers fixes the DIsco lights in BF4 and cant use them


If you're running the LLC disable mod, don't use it. I get Bsod 19 and 116 with it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you're running the LLC disable mod, don't use it. I get Bsod 19 and 116 with it.


all the Nvidia drivers is behind it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> all the Nvidia drivers is behind it.


It's very strange. I thought something was wrong with my card for a couple of weeks. I finally deleted the LLC mod and now 3dmark crashing doesn't happen anymore.

I still get bsod 19 if I push too far though, but @1500Mz or so.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you're running the LLC disable mod, don't use it. I get Bsod 19 and 116 with it.


Yes i do get Bsod 19 but i dont know if i run LLC mode unless its default with SKYNET V2 bios?
Is it enabled automatically with skynet bios or how can i disable it?


----------



## Phenomanator53

Sorry to de-rail you rich people, but has anyone take apart their stock titan cooler? if so, is the stock fan a:
Delta Electronics
BFB0712HF
12V 1.80A?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm on 1080p surround, solid 60fps in most titles, though my 3570k was the weakest link i believe, not the titans. @ 1.238 I can run ~1220/7ghz memory. Haven't really tried much past that. One of my cards is a serious runt.'


You have 3 cards. I didn't notice that. No wonder you don't need higher clocks.
Even the runt does 1220? You're lucky. Mine doesn't do any more than 1176 @1.212v in FC3. Its doing comparatively better in other games though.

Your case looks awesome. Why aren't the cards connected to any power cables?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> You have 3 cards. I didn't notice that. No wonder you don't need higher clocks.
> Even the runt does 1220? You're lucky. Mine doesn't do any more than 1176 @1.212v in FC3. Its doing comparatively better in other games though.
> 
> Your case looks awesome. Why aren't the cards connected to any power cables?


Tesla coil!

jk, jk, jk, She's still under construction. Trying to resolve one last tubing issue before I start wiring up the dual PSU. I may end up having to stick the fans on top, as i'm trying very hard to avoid draping a tube across the entire inside of the case. I can't use the rear plug, as it's a bleed plug, & with the current setup I can't go down the mobo tray, so that leaves me with very few options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Sorry to de-rail you rich people, but has anyone take apart their stock titan cooler? if so, is the stock fan a:
> Delta Electronics
> BFB0712HF
> 12V 1.80A?


While we definitely may have a few affluent members on here, people like me simple scrimp & save to afford these nice things. Just felt like I needed to point that out. I make 20-25$/hr, that's borderline poverty where I live. Not sure about the blower, may be able to find white papers on google.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Sorry mate didn't mean to offend anyone, I work KFC (I'm a student) and get payed $8.50/H, so 25/H is seen as pretty decent for me.
Also I can't seem to find any info regarding the blower other than the fact that it is a Delta, the model I listed is a guess and I could be wrong.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Sorry mate didn't mean to offend anyone, I work KFC (I'm a student) and get payed $8.50/H, so 25/H is seen as pretty decent for me.
> Also I can't seem to find any info regarding the blower other than the fact that it is a Delta, the model I listed is a guess and I could be wrong.


Np! Not offended, just felt I needed to specify. Mo money, mo problems. Let me ask you, why are you looking for the specific model?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Tesla coil!
> 
> jk, jk, jk, She's still under construction. Trying to resolve one last tubing issue before I start wiring up the dual PSU. I may end up having to stick the fans on top, as i'm trying very hard to avoid draping a tube across the entire inside of the case. I can't use the rear plug, as it's a bleed plug, & with the current setup I can't go down the mobo tray, so that leaves me with very few options.
> While we definitely may have a few affluent members on here, people like me simple scrimp & save to afford these nice things. Just felt like I needed to point that out. I make 20-25$/hr, that's borderline poverty where I live. Not sure about the blower, may be able to find white papers on google.


Oh I see.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phenomanator53*
> 
> Sorry mate didn't mean to offend anyone, I work KFC (I'm a student) and get payed $8.50/H, so 25/H is seen as pretty decent for me.
> Also I can't seem to find any info regarding the blower other than the fact that it is a Delta, the model I listed is a guess and I could be wrong.


I make a bit more than 8.50 but I aspire to make 20-25hr some day lol. My wife has a masters and I think that's about where she is. 40-45k/yr

Since we are now off topic n all









In an effort to get back on, what's the latest on the LLC mod? Still causing problems?


----------



## skupples

Seems to be hit or miss as to if it's going to cause issues on new drivers


----------



## klepp0906

That's really weird. Doesn't make sense unless it is due to the boards having different vrms or something. Or has to do with the system config itself. Perhaps bios version?....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> That's really weird. Doesn't make sense unless it is due to the boards having different vrms or something. Or has to do with the system config itself. Perhaps bios version?....


If it helps any, my EVGA serial number says my card was sent out of the warehouse in Feb 2013. So it's an early edition Titan.

I couldn't run 1.25v for 1306Mhz or even 1.3v without getting bsod 19 with the LLC mod on games or benchies. Now with it disabled, I set 1.3v in AB and have LLC enabled, now 1306Mhz is no issue. I'm on Windows 7 with the latest whql. This all happens with skyn3t bios (rev1 and 2)or the engineering one.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel9*
> 
> Hi all. Where I can download the SVL7 mod bios?


Use one of the bios' in the OP


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angel9*
> 
> Hi all. Where I can download the SVL7 mod bios?


you can download it from Techinferno, or you can use Skyn3t Rev 2, in the OP.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Anyone have problems with new beta drivers 331.93 i got this random system reboots, first i thought it might be the ram or PSU but i test them both and they are ok.
> I can force reboot with borderlands 2 and med physix in like 2 sec as soon as it goes in the game, in other games its random for days or hours.
> So i went back to 331.58 and no more reboots. all stable for hours, so its definitely the new beta drivers.
> 
> now im wondering if there is something wrong with the new drivers or maybe the skynet v2 bios has something to do with it and the new drivers combo.
> Running SLI titans and Skynet V2 1006mhz Bios.
> 
> Anyone with the same problem? did Nvidia change something in the newest drivers that makes the cards unstable?
> it sucks cause only the new drivers fixes the DIsco lights in BF4 and cant use them


Thank you! for this post! i was going crazy since last Friday! i just installed 331.82-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql
and everything is back to normal on my second titan! its not shutting down anymore... so i guess i don't even need that ax1200i power supply but ill use it since its single rail!
i wanna thank skupples,skyn3t,OccamRazor and gamingarena for helping me out and responding my messages!!! time to game on once again in sli







its cool how the drivers and bios have matured
since i had sli titans iv gained 10 more fps at same settings 1150-200 mem. maybe its because i got the new ram at 2400mhz


----------



## skupples

wow, that's crazy. fail driver is fail I guess.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Np! Not offended, just felt I needed to specify. Mo money, mo problems. Let me ask you, why are you looking for the specific model?


I'm trying to look for this specific model because i need to order a replacement fan for my noisy 760 reference card, and was going to see if the 760's had the same fans as the titans with the only difference being the metal cap on the fan hub. i believe the titan's fan have better bearings as they don't have a buzzing noise constantly. the dimensions and fan blade designs look very similar.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Thank you! for this post! i was going crazy since last Friday! i just installed 331.82-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql
> and everything is back to normal on my second titan! its not shutting down anymore... so i guess i don't even need that ax1200i power supply but ill use it since its single rail!
> i wanna thank skupples,skyn3t,OccamRazor and gamingarena for helping me out and responding my messages!!! time to game on once again in sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its cool how the drivers and bios have matured
> since i had sli titans iv gained 10 more fps at same settings 1150-200 mem. maybe its because i got the new ram at 2400mhz


Ok that's great thank for the post too, well i guess its drivers fault, was banging my head what is wrong, dont know what they changed in new beta drivers that can trigger Shutdowns-reboots.

Im sure it has to do something with SKynet v2 bios and new drivers i was ready to switch to original bios and try but ill wait for the new drivers and see how it goes, im just hoping that whatever is
in the new drivers that triggers reboots don't end up in all the future drivers.

Unless skynet him self can give us some light on the changes in the driver and his bios or maybe he can revise the bios a bit so it does not trigger the reboots i never used any LLC mods, does it come auto with the 1006 V2 bios?
And just to thank you skynet for your great work!


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Ok that's great thank for the post too, well i guess its drivers fault, was banging my head what is wrong, dont know what they changed in new beta drivers that can trigger Shutdowns-reboots.
> 
> Im sure it has to do something with SKynet v2 bios and new drivers i was ready to switch to original bios and try but ill wait for the new drivers and see how it goes, im just hoping that whatever is
> in the new drivers that triggers reboots don't end up in all the future drivers.
> 
> Unless skynet him self can give us some light on the changes in the driver and his bios or maybe he can revise the bios a bit so it does not trigger the reboots i never used any LLC mods, does it come auto with the 1006 V2 bios?
> And just to thank you skynet for your great work!


yea man i was really going insane.. i was about to send the card back and now its up and running! i don't use llc or the volt mod since am not
under water on my cards yet maybe maxwell ill go water my max temps are 55-57c my room is always freezing!


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yea man i was really going insane.. i was about to send the card back and now its up and running! i don't use llc or the volt mod since am not
> under water on my cards yet maybe maxwell ill go water my max temps are 55-57c my room is always freezing!


Ok i need to get this right does the LLC mod or volt mod comes with skynet bios or is just some hack you can do in registry?

Cause if it does not come with Skynet bios it concerns me what did they change in new beta drivers to trigger reboots or i hope its just a fluke driver and will not happen in the future drivers cause i really like skynet bios and i would hate to go to default bios.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Ok i need to get this right does the LLC mod or volt mod comes with skynet bios or is just some hack you can do in registry?
> 
> Cause if it does not come with Skynet bios it concerns me what did they change in new beta drivers to trigger reboots or i hope its just a fluke driver and will not happen in the future drivers cause i really like skynet bios and i would hate to go to default bios.


Skyn3t bios allows up to 1.2125v volts by itself.

Then you need to do the other mods to get 1.3v in afterburner, then another mod to get over 1.3v and finally another mod to get LLC disabled.

I just don't use the LLC mod for my card as it causes issues, but I use the other ones.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Skyn3t bios allows up to 1.2125v volts by itself.
> 
> Then you need to do the other mods to get 1.3v in afterburner, then another mod to get over 1.3v and finally another mod to get LLC disabled.
> 
> I just don't use the LLC mod for my card as it causes issues, but I use the other ones.


Ok got it thanks so basically it should not be the bios that triggers the reboots but the drivers itself then, since i never go above 1.175v.
Will just have to wait for the new drivers and see how it goes.
Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Think it's the drivers. I'm sure Nvidia doesn't like all these mods, ups the RMA number then.


----------



## Difunto

yea man that's crazy now am ruining the card fine! and no more shut-downs... i hope its not another fail killer card drivers!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Ok got it thanks so basically it should not be the bios that triggers the reboots but the drivers itself then, since i never go above 1.175v.
> Will just have to wait for the new drivers and see how it goes.
> Thanks


We have had lots of reports of the newest drivers not getting along with the LLC mod. The speculation is that nvidia tweaked the power delivery programming driver wide to suite the new delivery system with 780Ti.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We have had lots of reports of the newest drivers not getting along with the LLC mod. The speculation is that nvidia tweaked the power delivery programming driver wide to suite the new delivery system with 780Ti.


I tried 314.09 and 314.22 and got the bsod 19 with the LLC mod.

Tired everything I could think of and finally fluked it off by just deleting the file from start up.


----------



## skupples




----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We have had lots of reports of the newest drivers not getting along with the LLC mod. The speculation is that nvidia tweaked the power delivery programming driver wide to suite the new delivery system with 780Ti.


The thing is i dont use no LLC mods at all and still get problems with newest drivers only 331.93

So they did change something then hmm i hope it will not affect all drivers from now on and keep having this problems but i guess since they included for new 780ti it might be permanent change.
I hope then at least default original bios will not have this problems i rather have throttles etc.. then reboots then which sucks if it ends up as true


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We have had lots of reports of the newest drivers not getting along with the LLC mod. The speculation is that nvidia tweaked the power delivery programming driver wide to suite the new delivery system with 780Ti.


ohhhh maybe that's why my card never crashed with the stock Bios...


----------



## OccamRazor

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> i) No, I haven't. Googled for version 6.0.0 but could not find it.
> ii) Is it a recording software? Because I wasn't talking about recording. I meant the max FPS limit of 30 that the game runs at by default.
> iii) okay
> iv) okay
> v) cause THIS IS SPARTA! j/k
> 
> Those cards look nice btw! But wouldn't you rather switch to 780Tis, especially 6GB versions if they are available?
> Also, does the Skynet Rev2 BIOS offer anything more over the engineering BIOS, especially higher clocks?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make if I play from the 64-bit exe over the 32-bit exe?
> Have you tested how good scaling is with this game? Also, what clocks are you running on the cards?
> At least AA is there, I was more worried that I'd have to deal with jaggies.






Thank you!








Couldn't find Beta 3 on google. But I guess I'm better off waiting for Beta 4 with that failure to launch 64-bit apps issue in Beta 3.

Thank you!









Here you go:

RTSS 6.0.0 Beta 4:
http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/rtss/RTSSSetup600Beta4-Guru3d.rar

Changes list comparing to beta 3 includes:

- Updated PNG compression library, now PNG screen capture is supported in 64-bit applications
- Fixed issue in hook engine causing 64-bit applications to fail to start when application detection level was set to "High"
- Updated context help

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## clayton006

Thanks for the info here, I'm newer on these forums but not on EVGA and [H]. I had a question about what should be the max temp on water I should be hitting with 1.3v with these cards? I've got three of them and I hit about 44-46c fully loaded? Didn't know how safe that was or not.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clayton006*
> 
> Thanks for the info here, I'm newer on these forums but not on EVGA and [H]. I had a question about what should be the max temp on water I should be hitting with 1.3v with these cards? I've got three of them and I hit about 44-46c fully loaded? Didn't know how safe that was or not.


thats pretty good I hit 46c and I only have 1 titan & thats only running at 1.187

your cooling solution must be good, I also have my cpu in the loop

46c is perfectly safe.. anything below 80c is safe


----------



## Asus11

I dont know if this has to do with the new drivers but my when im trying to overclock and it fails my whole computer restarts when before it just used to go blank and the overclock would be canceled and I would still be in windows?

also would like to know what everyones overclock is on the memory as I was very surprised by how far my titan overclocks the memory

I am only at stock bios & it will only let me go to 1.187v, will start messing soon at flash skynets bios but at the moment on stock bios with 1.187v I can get 120+ core 650 + memory

can't wait to get 1.212v then eventually hit 1.3v


----------



## Ithanul

Well, seems the week I was getting off was changed so my rebuild got push a week up. Which means I need to order me a waterblock for my Titan. Which waterblock you all would advise for me to get? Also, I been looking a the Fujipoly stuff to use on the card as well. Should I just get a 0.5mm or 1.0mm quarter sheet? Or do a need a bigger sheet of it? Going to be my first time watercooling a GPU.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, seems the week I was getting off was changed so my rebuild got push a week up. Which means I need to order me a waterblock for my Titan. Which waterblock you all would advise for me to get? Also, I been looking a the Fujipoly stuff to use on the card as well. Should I just get a 0.5mm or 1.0mm quarter sheet? Or do a need a bigger sheet of it? Going to be my first time watercooling a GPU.


this was my first custom watercooling a cpu & gpu was done only few days ago

Ive got the ek-fc titan se which looks epic & the backplate


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I dont know if this has to do with the new drivers but my when im trying to overclock and it fails my whole computer restarts when before it just used to go blank and the overclock would be canceled and I would still be in windows?
> 
> also would like to know what everyones overclock is on the memory as I was very surprised by how far my titan overclocks the memory
> 
> I am only at stock bios & it will only let me go to 1.187v, will start messing soon at flash skynets bios but at the moment on stock bios with 1.187v I can get 120+ core 650 + memory
> 
> can't wait to get 1.212v then eventually hit 1.3v


No card is alike and you see different clocks for core and memory with different bios also!
You have everything in my SIG, from bios to EZ3flash tool, check also my guides on OC and Voltmod with AB!
Any doubt or problem PM me!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, seems the week I was getting off was changed so my rebuild got push a week up. Which means I need to order me a waterblock for my Titan. Which waterblock you all would advise for me to get? Also, I been looking a the Fujipoly stuff to use on the card as well. Should I just get a 0.5mm or 1.0mm quarter sheet? Or do a need a bigger sheet of it? Going to be my first time watercooling a GPU.


That would depend on the block your end up with. EK use a 0.5 mm pad if I am not mistaken. Both Ek and XSPC should be good blocks. I personally got the ek shorties (acetal+copper) which goes for under US$100 bucks.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clayton006*
> 
> Thanks for the info here, I'm newer on these forums but not on EVGA and [H]. I had a question about what should be the max temp on water I should be hitting with 1.3v with these cards? I've got three of them and I hit about 44-46c fully loaded? Didn't know how safe that was or not.


That´s pretty good. With two cards in sli and a demanding game (room temp around 25) I was reaching 48 C yesterday with the first card at 50 and second one at 53. This with only 2x240 mm and 1x140 mm rad.


----------



## clayton006

I'm in a similar situation. Followed all of the instructions to the letter in the first Op and can't get even an +100 OC stable at 1.3v (on water and temps are low) tries reverting to the .82 drivers and no dice. My center and right monitors will go black and my left one will stay on but locked up and the sound is looping. Maybe I just have weak cards?


----------



## spiderxjz82

I've still heard conflicting advice on watercooled titans, I was hitting 45-47 C with my Titans at 1.3V but I can't really go over 1289MHz with that voltage.

Now, it could just be because my motherboard was messing me around the other day (fixed now) or that I'm hitting the limits.

Any advice as to 'safe' 24/7 operating voltages for a watercooled loop, as I doubt I will be hitting temp caps...


----------



## klepp0906

people have gone pretty darn high but if it were me and I planned on keeping them long term I wouldn't go any higher than 1.35 bar suicide runs perhaps. At 1200mhz the cards are stupid Fast anyhow. Unless your chasing benchmark scores or running multiple displays I don't see much getting in your way for awhile.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Yeah I'm at 5760*1080, triple 1080p.


----------



## skupples

that can't be possible. make sure you are reinstalling your drivers reinstalling overclock utilities and all that good stuff after a flash

No titan is that weak at 1.3


----------



## clayton006

I did the drivers and with driver sweeper as well. Will try the utilities next. Should I stick with .82?


----------



## clayton006

The heaven benchmark does just fine but all my games crash. Just tried +20, then +40, the +60. +60 crashed within about 4 minutes....


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @klepp0906
> 
> Go check the main OCN BF4 thread, every other post is a crashing issue of some sort.


at stock?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> at stock?


yes at stock and while over clocked the game is extremely buggy. The most recent patch has introduced flickering for a large majority of people running more than one GPU from either company


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that can't be possible. make sure you are reinstalling your drivers reinstalling overclock utilities and all that good stuff after a flash
> 
> No titan is that weak at 1.3


I'm assuming you weren't talking to me there! I get error code 19s when I run my titans at 1.3V at 1289Mhz. I'm guessing I need a little more juice.


----------



## Asus11

what power target are you guying using? is 200% fine for 24/7?


----------



## clayton006

I was trying to run mine at %125 in the afterburner page. Looking at my OSD though it never went above 105%.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well im due a nice little payout and going to get 3 of Dell's 4K Monitors and 2 more titans to support 11520x2160

My question is due to the fact you can't do 4k at 60fps over hdmi. Do you plug the monitors in to the display ports on 3 of the 4 titans ?

Do you think that will work?


----------



## clayton006

You plug them in over DP and use MST support to do 60fps. I believe it is possible on nvidia surround. I've got one of the 4k 24" monitors coming my way this week.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what power target are you guying using? is 200% fine for 24/7?


291% or whatver is the max when you move the slider all the way right

its fine to run 200% 24/7, it's not really a power "target", its a power "threshold" to determine when to throttle.

you can run high PT with no issues assuming temps are under control


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clayton006*
> 
> You plug them in over DP and use MST support to do 60fps. I believe it is possible on nvidia surround. I've got one of the 4k 24" monitors coming my way this week.


MST?


----------



## clayton006

MST = Multi Stream Transport
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clayton006*
> 
> MST = Multi Stream Transport
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort


Huh . Dunno how they've done that. so it can handle multiple 4k streams over 1 cable but can't handle 8k or whatever. How does that work ? cool though. I'll pick a hub up


----------



## clayton006

You don't need a hub. In the driver you can specify the MST support when you hook up the appropriate monitor.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what power target are you guying using? is 200% fine for 24/7?


Read this post of mine and you´ll better understand the PT:

"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3T Team)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clayton006*
> 
> You don't need a hub. In the driver you can specify the MST support when you hook up the appropriate monitor.


So you use one lead to one monitor and daisy chain it ? or what?


----------



## klepp0906

anyone able to fill me in on how to re enable LLC rq? apparently it writes to the card and still stays thru a reformat?


----------



## clayton006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So you use one lead to one monitor and daisy chain it ? or what?


There are some screenshots of reviewer sites showing how it is set up. From what I understand it's sort of similar to setting up an nvidia surround setup but you just hook the one display port cable up and the driver should have all the rest in front of you.

After searching around a bit, it seems Nvidia drivers automatically take care of this for you when it detect the 4k monitor plugged in. I'm really tired so I may not be making sense now. I get my 24" 4k in Friday so I'll let you know then how it was to set up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> anyone able to fill me in on how to re enable LLC rq? apparently it writes to the card and still stays thru a reformat?


After deleting LLC.exe inside startup folder, uninstall AB and delete the AB folder inside program files (x86), reboot, if : "msiafterburner /ri3,20,DE or ri4,20,DE" is still reporting "00" then re-install drivers!
The command should report "10" as (LLC default is 53%= "10") LLC disabled is 0%= "00")

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## klepp0906

LLC has me tearing my hair out. Can anyone with a Quad SLI setup compare their experience to what im about to share please?

It is showing up as enabled when I check the status on all 4 cards, all 4 cards are also wavering by only .06, however the problem which has persisted no matter what I do......

my voltages when set at 1.200 are

GPU1 1.194

GPU2 1.219

GPU3 1.194

GPU4 1.194

anyone care to explain what im doing wrong? why only one of the cards is receiving the extra .025v?

P.S. as I mentiond 2 posts back, still interested in knowing how to re enable it as well (LLC)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> After deleting LLC.exe inside startup folder, uninstall AB and delete the AB folder inside program files (x86), reboot, if : "msiafterburner /ri3,20,DE or ri4,20,DE" is still reporting "00" then re-install drivers!
> The command should report "10"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


weird, I reformatted my PC and its still enabled O.O so it doesn't write anything to the vrm on the card then?


----------



## klepp0906

im not getting crashes from LLC like others, so keeping it is not an issue.. the only reason I want to remove it is because 1 of my cards seems to be running .025v higher than the other 3 which obviously causes some issues when it comes to OC'ing safely


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> LLC has me tearing my hair out. Can anyone with a Quad SLI setup compare their experience to what im about to share please?
> 
> It is showing up as enabled when I check the status on all 4 cards, all 4 cards are also wavering by only .06, however the problem which has persisted no matter what I do......
> 
> my voltages when set at 1.200 are
> 
> GPU1 1.194
> 
> GPU2 1.219
> 
> GPU3 1.194
> 
> GPU4 1.194
> 
> anyone care to explain what im doing wrong? why only one of the cards is receiving the extra .025v?
> 
> P.S. as I mentiond 2 posts back, still interested in knowing how to re enable it as well (LLC)


*To enable 53% LLC (Stock)*: Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
Insert these command(s):

For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,10"

For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,10"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10"

*To disable 0% LLC:*

For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,00"

For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,00"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,00"

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> weird, I reformatted my PC and its still enabled O.O so it doesn't write anything to the vrm on the card then?


After formatting your PC the Ri3/20/DE command reports "00"?








You got a power surge! the command got written permanently on the NCP4206...








Did you reboot or shutdown the computer?
Rebooting only it stays written in the chip, only a complete shutdown will reset the NCP4206!

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples




----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> After formatting your PC the Ri3/20/DE command reports "00"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a power surge! the command got written permanently on the NCP4206...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you reboot or shutdown the computer?
> Rebooting only it stays written in the chip, only a complete shutdown will reset the NCP4206!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)


that explains it I think. I haven't done a complete shutdown in awhile lol.. even with a reformat I just restarted the pc







never powered down completely. shall try that then









would much rather figure out why my voltages are off by .025 and keep the LLC but nothing else registers anything above 1.212 anyhow and afterburner is showing 3 cards at 1 voltage and 1 card at another different voltage with a .025 difference. Would lead me to think only one card has LLC working but ...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> that explains it I think. I haven't done a complete shutdown in awhile lol.. even with a reformat I just restarted the pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never powered down completely. shall try that then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would much rather figure out why my voltages are off by .025 and keep the LLC but nothing else registers anything above 1.212 anyhow and afterburner is showing 3 cards at 1 voltage and 1 card at another different voltage with a .025 difference. Would lead me to think only one card has LLC working but ...


I think that is normal. Some cards need more juice to run at the same clock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> that explains it I think. I haven't done a complete shutdown in awhile lol.. even with a reformat I just restarted the pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never powered down completely. shall try that then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would much rather figure out why my voltages are off by .025 and keep the LLC but nothing else registers anything above 1.212 anyhow and afterburner is showing 3 cards at 1 voltage and 1 card at another different voltage with a .025 difference. Would lead me to think only one card has LLC working but ...


Luck of the draw. You are likely lucky you don't have more variation. I'll have my 3x up & running shortly so i'll make sure to check what all three are running @.


Spoiler: Warning: IT'S BLACK!


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *To enable 53% LLC (Stock)*: Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:click "open command window here"
> Insert these command(s):
> 
> For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,10"
> 
> For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,10"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,10" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10"
> 
> *To disable 0% LLC:*
> 
> For 1 card: "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /wi4,20,DE,00"
> 
> For SLI : "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /wi4,20,DE,00"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,00"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


Hi ed, am I correct in assuming if it is /sg0, /sg1 for sli it is /sg2 and /sg3 for the 3rd and 4th card?


----------



## spiderxjz82

I think that's right klepp yes.

Mine are running stable at 1280Mhz with 1.3V LLC enabled:


----------



## MlNDSTORM

How well do this cards hold up? There's some good prices on a couple of these used... I built my first pc in May so I don't have much experience when it comes to longevity with gpu's...


----------



## spiderxjz82

They are fairly new cards so long term there's not really any evidence but if any GPU in the last few years is anything to go by, they will last a little while. I have friends still playing happily on GTX 570s.

Titans with their huge VRAM and pure grunt will last quite a while.

It was never meant to be a mainstream card so as such there's an odd price shift in them. They are a lot more than then 780 and sometimes even the 780Ti, but on the flipside if you can pick some up cheap as people "upgrade" to the Ti or kingpin editions, then that's fantastic.

They retail in the UK for £750-£850 and I picked up two titans with one waterblock for a total of £770, or around £700 if you discount the waterblock, so two cards for less than the retail of one was a no brainer for me.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think that is normal. Some cards need more juice to run at the same clock.


Oooh is that the issue? I was under the impression it was supposed to run at the voltage you set it at?becuse no matter what I set in AB 3 cards are at the voltage I set +/- .06 and 1 card is .025 higher.

I could understand if they were at default and they ran at different voltages but when I change them manually? It isn't am offset either, when u do the voltage unlock in AB it lists the actual voltage. Or is that just some kind of overlay based off the average stock voltage or sometbing?

So with those cards the voltages are accurate? Is their a way to set the voltages individually? And shouldn't they all default to the same voltage with the same custom bios anyhow?

If not I assume I am stuck basing my overclocks off the highest one? Figures I have 3 cards with an ASIC in the mid 80s and one in the mid 60.

Having them at different voltages is going to drive me crazy specially since it's just the one card. I'm super OCD









Anyhow anyone that can clarify and pick this apart a bit would be so appreciated!


----------



## Asus11

what would be the easiest way to empty/flush my watercooling system

it was only done a few days ago, I have only found out deironized water is bad for the system...

I have the ek nickel block too so dont want it to get wrecked.. my setup is really tight/compact..

is there a special pump which can drain all the liquid ? I have ordered a water extractor just but want some of your opinions

also looking at buying mayhems premix now or some mayhems pure h20

I was thinking if it was too difficult to drain etc I could just drain whats in the res and keep filling with a premix colour and waiting for it to circulcate and take more out the res until its basically only premix left?
yeh I know crazy but im willing to do it if it means saving my system


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Oooh is that the issue? I was under the impression it was supposed to run at the voltage you set it at?becuse no matter what I set in AB 3 cards are at the voltage I set +/- .06 and 1 card is .025 higher.
> 
> I could understand if they were at default and they ran at different voltages but when I change them manually? It isn't am offset either, when u do the voltage unlock in AB it lists the actual voltage. Or is that just some kind of overlay based off the average stock voltage or sometbing?
> 
> So with those cards the voltages are accurate? Is their a way to set the voltages individually? And shouldn't they all default to the same voltage with the same custom bios anyhow?
> 
> If not I assume I am stuck basing my overclocks off the highest one? Figures I have 3 cards with an ASIC in the mid 80s and one in the mid 60.
> 
> Having them at different voltages is going to drive me crazy specially since it's just the one card. I'm super OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow anyone that can clarify and pick this apart a bit would be so appreciated!


You are setting the clock right? So the power is feed to the card to reach that clock. You are not setting run at 1.162 at all times. Rather the power fluctuates according to need o f the card to run a such clock. It is the same thing with down clocking. Use HWinfo64 to keep stats of your voltage in each card. I don´t think this is a issue is just normal operation. One of mine cards need more juice that the other at the same clock and both are pretty close in ASIC 73 and 72%

hope that helps


----------



## Ithanul

Well, just order the waterblock for my Titan. Only thing is I can't find anyone who got the dang backplate for the waterblock in stock.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Which waterblock did you get for it?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Which waterblock did you get for it?


Went with the EK one. Having no luck so far finding a site that has the backplate in stock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Hi ed, am I correct in assuming if it is /sg0, /sg1 for sli it is /sg2 and /sg3 for the 3rd and 4th card?


Correct, 0 = 1, 1 = 2, 2 = 3, 3 = 4.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You are setting the clock right? So the power is feed to the card to reach that clock. You are not setting run at 1.162 at all times. Rather the power fluctuates according to need o f the card to run a such clock. It is the same thing with down clocking. Use HWinfo64 to keep stats of your voltage in each card. I don´t think this is a issue is just normal operation. One of mine cards need more juice that the other at the same clock and both are pretty close in ASIC 73 and 72%
> 
> hope that helps


yes im overclocking but I thought clockspeed and voltage were independent of one another.

ie: I set my overclock +200 (offset)

and set my voltage to say 1.225 for example. All the cards are running at the proper overclocked speed, but Im seeing 2 different voltages. 3 cards run at the exact voltage I set, 1 card runs at the exact voltage I set + .025 (with .06 +/- so I know LLC is working) and I ran the command line to make sure.

So your saying the card is programmed to take a certain amount of voltage to run depending on clock speed and regardless of what I set it at it automatically adjusts itself or something? sounds a bit.....meh?

Its causing 1 of my cards to run a ton hotter than the other 3 which is causing me a ton of overclocking head room too









If that is in fact the case, is there any way to either set the cards voltages independently of one another, or perhaps force the cards to run at the voltage I set?

Could really use someone running Quad SLI to post some voltages w/ the softmod/llc mod to see if anything similar is going on or its just me.. Ive tried to re-do it several times, tried several methods with the command line to the software that a few people have wrote etc... all with the same result. 1 card using a ton more voltage >.<

If the numerical value for voltage (in AB) after the softmad is linked to the offsets (just displayed differently) than it would seem 3 cards are starting at one voltage, while the odd card out is starting at a different voltage. (regardless I was under the impression this was determined by the VBIOS?? It obviously is not for reasons which are readily apparent, so what on earth is controlling the difference? Since the card is being regulated by me and the custom bios and the values I set, I don't need it to cater to itself with wonky voltages /sigh.

I swear I hate all these new power saving and auto overclocking features that are popping up all over. Save em for the laptops ffs!

Anyhow, I cant say for sure... but I do know I have 1 card which is non SC, while the other 3 are SC versions. I have 1 card which has an ASIC in the 60s (assuming the non SC) and 3 cards in the 80's (assuming the SC) while I understand this has some impact on overclocking.. im unsure if it has something to do with my current situation. Figured id throw it out there just in case. Otherwise, im at a loss









Thanks for reading all this and your replies guys


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Luck of the draw. You are likely lucky you don't have more variation. I'll have my 3x up & running shortly so i'll make sure to check what all three are running @.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: IT'S BLACK!


looks good







lotta work! I cant wait to get my new case, that's a corsair ya? I'm dreading having to shut down my pc and go through all the work entailed In re plumbing a new case. ughgh I wouldn't know what to do if I were rich. Probably just use a testbed case. TBH im considering that anyhow lol.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> yes im overclocking but I thought clockspeed and voltage were independent of one another.
> 
> ie: I set my overclock +200 (offset)
> 
> and set my voltage to say 1.225 for example. All the cards are running at the proper overclocked speed, but Im seeing 2 different voltages. 3 cards run at the exact voltage I set, 1 card runs at the exact voltage I set + .025 (with .06 +/- so I know LLC is working) and I ran the command line to make sure.
> 
> So your saying the card is programmed to take a certain amount of voltage to run depending on clock speed and regardless of what I set it at it automatically adjusts itself or something? sounds a bit.....meh?
> 
> Its causing 1 of my cards to run a ton hotter than the other 3 which is causing me a ton of overclocking head room too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is in fact the case, is there any way to either set the cards voltages independently of one another, or perhaps force the cards to run at the voltage I set?
> 
> Could really use someone running Quad SLI to post some voltages w/ the softmod/llc mod to see if anything similar is going on or its just me.. Ive tried to re-do it several times, tried several methods with the command line to the software that a few people have wrote etc... all with the same result. 1 card using a ton more voltage >.<
> 
> If the numerical value for voltage (in AB) after the softmad is linked to the offsets (just displayed differently) than it would seem 3 cards are starting at one voltage, while the odd card out is starting at a different voltage. (regardless I was under the impression this was determined by the VBIOS?? It obviously is not for reasons which are readily apparent, so what on earth is controlling the difference? Since the card is being regulated by me and the custom bios and the values I set, I don't need it to cater to itself with wonky voltages /sigh.
> 
> I swear I hate all these new power saving and auto overclocking features that are popping up all over. Save em for the laptops ffs!
> 
> Anyhow, I cant say for sure... but I do know I have 1 card which is non SC, while the other 3 are SC versions. I have 1 card which has an ASIC in the 60s (assuming the non SC) and 3 cards in the 80's (assuming the SC) while I understand this has some impact on overclocking.. im unsure if it has something to do with my current situation. Figured id throw it out there just in case. Otherwise, im at a loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading all this and your replies guys


What's happening is the cards try to match the clocks and the chips need different voltages to be stable. The values you set are the maximums, so your odd chip out is limiting the pthers because it needs the max voltage to be stable. If your other cards clocked up and used that voltage headroom, the odd card would crash everything. It's actually a good thing the clocks are handled that way because you'd be pumping unneeded voltage into 3 cards so the 4th one would be stable. You'll just have tp deal with the low asic card. My titans are 79 and 73 I think and one needs .13v more to reach 13 mhz less than the other, so my clocks don't even line up, let alone volts.


----------



## Nunzi

Spoiler: Warning: IT'S BLACK!






[/quote]

Looking good Skupples!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> One of my Titans gets coil whine under very high load, the other is ok.
> 
> Both under water using EK copper blocks now, with only pads on the necessary areas no TIM.
> 
> My previous blocks were also EK XXL................... hmmmmm.
> 
> Looking at caselabs cases is doing my head in. Love the STH10, but love the idea of the TH10 as well, with tucking the rads etc. "behind" the motherboard. The STH10 can use 140 size rads, the TH10 cant.
> 
> I am not going to be filling the case with rads, I hate fan noise as it is, so more would not help. Maybe 2 Alphacool 60's with 4 x 140 fans each would be ok.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Someone in the cl thread posted proof 140.4 works in th10 without any mods just makes for a snug fit. I was asking the same as well seems a few have done it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> yes im overclocking but I thought clockspeed and voltage were independent of one another.
> 
> ie: I set my overclock +200 (offset)
> 
> and set my voltage to say 1.225 for example. All the cards are running at the proper overclocked speed, but Im seeing 2 different voltages. 3 cards run at the exact voltage I set, 1 card runs at the exact voltage I set + .025 (with .06 +/- so I know LLC is working) and I ran the command line to make sure.
> 
> So your saying the card is programmed to take a certain amount of voltage to run depending on clock speed and regardless of what I set it at it automatically adjusts itself or something? sounds a bit.....meh?
> 
> Its causing 1 of my cards to run a ton hotter than the other 3 which is causing me a ton of overclocking head room too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is in fact the case, is there any way to either set the cards voltages independently of one another, or perhaps force the cards to run at the voltage I set?
> 
> Could really use someone running Quad SLI to post some voltages w/ the softmod/llc mod to see if anything similar is going on or its just me.. Ive tried to re-do it several times, tried several methods with the command line to the software that a few people have wrote etc... all with the same result. 1 card using a ton more voltage >.<
> 
> If the numerical value for voltage (in AB) after the softmad is linked to the offsets (just displayed differently) than it would seem 3 cards are starting at one voltage, while the odd card out is starting at a different voltage. (regardless I was under the impression this was determined by the VBIOS?? It obviously is not for reasons which are readily apparent, so what on earth is controlling the difference? Since the card is being regulated by me and the custom bios and the values I set, I don't need it to cater to itself with wonky voltages /sigh.
> 
> I swear I hate all these new power saving and auto overclocking features that are popping up all over. Save em for the laptops ffs!
> 
> Anyhow, I cant say for sure... but I do know I have 1 card which is non SC, while the other 3 are SC versions. I have 1 card which has an ASIC in the 60s (assuming the non SC) and 3 cards in the 80's (assuming the SC) while I understand this has some impact on overclocking.. im unsure if it has something to do with my current situation. Figured id throw it out there just in case. Otherwise, im at a loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading all this and your replies guys






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> What's happening is the cards try to match the clocks and the chips need different voltages to be stable. The values you set are the maximums, so your odd chip out is limiting the pthers because it needs the max voltage to be stable. If your other cards clocked up and used that voltage headroom, the odd card would crash everything. It's actually a good thing the clocks are handled that way because you'd be pumping unneeded voltage into 3 cards so the 4th one would be stable. You'll just have tp deal with the low asic card. My titans are 79 and 73 I think and one needs .13v more to reach 13 mhz less than the other, so my clocks don't even line up, let alone volts.


This. Is exactly what I was trying to explain to you klepp. Hope now is clear. Most likely your 60 ASIC need a lot more voltage that the others to reach the same clock. Nothing wrong in that. Not sure however if you will see any significant gains in 4 sli. Perhaps sell the 60 ASIC and keep the others? Or use it as physics? Test it if you can. What board do you have (BTW fill in your system and palce it in your sig so we can better help you)? If you are using RIVE you can just disable the slot to test the difference between tri-sli and quad-sli.

Hope that helps


----------



## Asus11

can anyone confirm if 327.23 drivers are ok for LLC Mod


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> can anyone confirm if 327.23 drivers are ok for LLC Mod


They use to be.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They use to be.


until?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> until?


As in, they worked just fine for it while I was using them. Past tense, more than "until"


----------



## Asus11

oh ok thanks, might give it ago, are you still using the LLC mod? if so what drivers are you on?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> oh ok thanks, might give it ago, are you still using the LLC mod? if so what drivers are you on?


I uninstalled it recently, i'm on 93 atm. Though, i'm running on 480's right now while the tri-titan rebuild is under construction.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hey skupples and others with short EK acetal/copper. Just got down here the blocks and notice a severe black smear on the copper. Specially at one corner. Did you guys got it in pristine conditions or this is normal? I didn't break the seal yet.... pictures to follow shortly

EDIT - Another one with better focus at the bad spot


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hey skupples and others with short EK acetal/copper. Just got down here the blocks and notice a severe black smear on the copper. Specially at one corner. Did you guys got it in pristine conditions or this is normal? I didn't break the seal yet.... pictures to follow shortly


Copper stains easily, get some mothers mag polish, should clear anything up. My CPU block had some smudges on it, but it cleaned off with a buffing cloth, the GPU blocks had some slight white film on it that also came off with the polishing cloth.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Copper stains easily, get some mothers mag polish, should clear anything up. My CPU block had some smudges on it, but it cleaned off with a buffing cloth, the GPU blocks had some slight white film on it that also came off with the polishing cloth.


Ok thanks. But take a look on the last picture I just uploaded. Doesn't look like the copper at the corner is actually corrode or worn out? (open up to see in higher resolution)


----------



## spiderxjz82

Hi all - has anyone else seen an EK block leak like this before?

Originally I thought it was the O rings linking the block to the terminal but after putting tissue/pieces of paper down the side of the block there is NO leakage there, it seems like it's coming from BETWEEN the acetal and nickel??

The red line is where the water seems to leak from.

O Rings are fine...


Leaking in an odd place:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi all -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone else seen an EK block leak like this before?
> 
> Originally I thought it was the O rings linking the block to the terminal but after putting tissue/pieces of paper down the side of the block there is NO leakage there, it seems like it's coming from BETWEEN the acetal and nickel??
> 
> The red line is where the water seems to leak from.
> 
> O Rings are fine...
> 
> 
> Leaking in an odd place:


Same goes for this, I would forward these pictures to DerickWM the local EK guy.I can't tell if I see a chip in the block, or if it's the water drip distorting the corner of the block. The internal O-ring between the block & plate may be damaged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey skupples and others with short EK acetal/copper. Just got down here the blocks and notice a severe black smear on the copper. Specially at one corner. Did you guys got it in pristine conditions or this is normal? I didn't break the seal yet.... pictures to follow shortly
> 
> EDIT - Another one with better focus at the bad spot


woah... The only thing that comes to mind is polishing compound, or something... I would send the picture to DerickWM he's the local EK support guy. See what he thinks.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Thanks for the reply, will try and get it sorted asap! I was hoping to build it up in my case next wednesday....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi all - has anyone else seen an EK block leak like this before?
> 
> Originally I thought it was the O rings linking the block to the terminal but after putting tissue/pieces of paper down the side of the block there is NO leakage there, it seems like it's coming from BETWEEN the acetal and nickel??
> 
> The red line is where the water seems to leak from.
> 
> O Rings are fine...
> 
> 
> Leaking in an odd place:


Check the o-ring that seals the copper base to the top acetal piece. Looks like that somehow is not making a good seal or simply got chewed up by corrosion/Acid in your water.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi all - has anyone else seen an EK block leak like this before?
> 
> Originally I thought it was the O rings linking the block to the terminal but after putting tissue/pieces of paper down the side of the block there is NO leakage there, it seems like it's coming from BETWEEN the acetal and nickel??


how long have you had the block? how long did it take for this to happen???


----------



## skupples

If you have been running water (without anti-corrosion additives) through that block it's highly probable you destroyed it, & the O-ring from corrosion.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you have been running water (without anti-corrosion additives) through that block it's highly probable you destroyed it, & the O-ring from corrosion.


how long would that take? how long does it take for corrosion to develop that severe?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how long would that take? how long does it take for corrosion to develop that severe?


It took my EK nickel blocks a month, and the o-ring didn't seem to handle the corrosion very well.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It took my EK nickel blocks a month, and the o-ring didn't seem to handle the corrosion very well.


if you don't mind me asking what liquid was you using? also what ill effects did your block have?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> if you don't mind me asking what liquid was you using? also what ill effects did your block have?


I just used Distilled water with deadwater as a biocide.


----------



## alancsalt

Not a fixed constant though, as none of my seven EK blocks have developed corrosion yet. You can be lucky or unlucky.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> if you don't mind me asking what liquid was you using? also what ill effects did your block have?


As long as the micro-channels don't gum up the affect won't be that noticeable. The main issue is that who ever is plating for EK is doing a poor job of it. If the nickel plating is thick enough the corrosion should take years to develop, @ least that's the going theory. Example: You can see the CNC machine grooves through his nickel plating, I can't see those @ all through my nickel plating, & it took my blocks ~5 months to get to that stage.

The #1 mistake made with nickel is NOT running anti-corrosion fluid. The silver kill coil part seems to be highly debatable depending on who you ask.

EK finally got back to me about my RMA form, they basically said "we can send out new nickel plates tomorrow!" The problem is that I checked off Copper replacements on the RMA form, & they are trying to only send out plates. Replacement plates will be fine for the GPU blocks assuming they send me new O-rings, but I can't just replace the channel plate on my CPU block as the entire thing is corroded. You can see copper.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As long as the micro-channels don't gum up the affect won't be that noticeable. The main issue is that who ever is plating for EK is doing a poor job of it. If the nickel plating is thick enough the corrosion should take years to develop, @ least that's the going theory. Example: You can see the CNC machine grooves through his nickel plating, I can't see those @ all through my nickel plating, & it took my blocks ~5 months to get to that stage.
> 
> The #1 mistake made with nickel is NOT running anti-corrosion, & running silver coils.


I tried polishing my blocks and almost claimed victory, but the nickel plating was starting to flake. The flaking is very small, but I wouldnt trust using these blocks anymore.



EDIT: EK sent me full copper base plates and should be here tomorrow.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I tried polishing my blocks and almost claimed victory, but the nickel plating was starting to flake. The flaking is very small, but I wouldnt trust using these blocks anymore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I didn't get that lucky. Allot of the discoloration came up(oil streak looking stuff) but there are still multiple spots where you can see straight through to the copper. The CPU block is 10x as bad. The channels are completely stripped.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I didn't get that lucky. Allot of the discoloration came up(oil streak looking stuff) but there are still multiple spots where you can see straight through to the copper. The CPU block is 10x as bad. The channels are completely stripped.


Yeah, the channels on both my GPU blocks are pretty bad. I have decided to flush all of my blocks. one by one for a few hours each.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As long as the micro-channels don't gum up the affect won't be that noticeable. The main issue is that who ever is plating for EK is doing a poor job of it. If the nickel plating is thick enough the corrosion should take years to develop, @ least that's the going theory. Example: You can see the CNC machine grooves through his nickel plating, I can't see those @ all through my nickel plating, & it took my blocks ~5 months to get to that stage.
> 
> The #1 mistake made with nickel is NOT running anti-corrosion fluid. The silver kill coil part seems to be highly debatable depending on who you ask.
> 
> EK finally got back to me about my RMA form, they basically said "we can send out new nickel plates tomorrow!" The problem is that I checked off Copper replacements on the RMA form, & they are trying to only send out plates. Replacement plates will be fine for the GPU blocks assuming they send me new O-rings, but I can't just replace the channel plate on my CPU block as the entire thing is corroded. You can see copper.


what is the RMA process for EK so I can keep it for future reference... my block is only about 3-4 days in use -.-

block was not bought direct from EK ( I have the same block as everyone complaining Titan se nickel)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what is the RMA process for EK so I can keep it for future reference... my block is only about 3-4 days in use -.-
> 
> blocks was not bought direct from EK


You are going to be hard pressed to RMA a block that is second hand, unless you happen to have the original invoice. Also, just get some anti-corrosion fluid if you are running nickel. The RMA process is all web based, you submit a ticket, they respond, you fill out the form, send it back, then you wait for a response.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You are going to be hard pressed to RMA a block that is second hand, unless you happen to have the original invoice. Also, just get some anti-corrosion fluid if you are running nickel. The RMA process is all web based, you submit a ticket, they respond, you fill out the form, send it back, then you wait for a response.


the block was new, but not direct from EK also

im going to now be running mayhem x1

http://www.mayhems.co.uk/front/x1.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> the block was new, but not direct from EK also
> 
> im going to now be running mayhem x1
> 
> http://www.mayhems.co.uk/front/x1.html


oop, my mistake. Then you just need to file the support ticket. You should be fine as long as you run anti-corrosive of some sort. Also, discoloration can look allot like corrosion, so if you break it down in a few months & find stuff you don't like make sure to polish it out before drawing any conclusions.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not a fixed constant though, as none of my seven EK blocks have developed corrosion yet. You can be lucky or unlucky.


Yep, and EK warranty seems to be great. Last night I accidentally cracked the top for one of my blocks and EK, and EK has already sent me a replacement.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> oop, my mistake. Then you just need to file the support ticket. You should be fine as long as you run anti-corrosive of some sort. Also, discoloration can look allot like corrosion, so if you break it down in a few months & find stuff you don't like make sure to polish it out before drawing any conclusions.


ill keep that in mind, I really thought I had bought a solid product..disappointed with what people are experiencing to be honest, also

i'd like to ask what is the most efficient way to fully flush a loop? watercooling noob here







first time on custom water when I did this setup with gpu/cpu block few days back


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ill keep that in mind, I really thought I had bought a solid product..disappointed with what people are experiencing to be honest, also
> 
> i'd like to ask what is the most efficient way to fully flush a loop? watercooling noob here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time on custom water when I did this setup with gpu/cpu block few days back


This is how I flushed my rads, will be doin the same for all my components and let it run for a few hours.




Nothing more than a submersible pump, a few gallons of distilled water, water filter and hose.

EDIT: EK is a solid brand, the parts just require some maintenance and research as to what fluid to use and which metals you should avoid using on your loop.

It might require a full block dis-assembly after a few weeks to make sure everything is in working order.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, and EK warranty seems to be great. Last night I accidentally cracked the top for one of my blocks and EK, and EK has already sent me a replacement.


Must be hit or miss, i'm 9 days into my claim, still in the back & forth stage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ill keep that in mind, I really thought I had bought a solid product..disappointed with what people are experiencing to be honest, also
> 
> i'd like to ask what is the most efficient way to fully flush a loop? watercooling noob here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time on custom water when I did this setup with gpu/cpu block few days back


It's 50/50... Some of the batches have thin plating, the other 50% is user error. Just run anti-corrosive fluid (not just biocide) and you should be fine,.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ill keep that in mind, I really thought I had bought a solid product..disappointed with what people are experiencing to be honest, also
> 
> i'd like to ask what is the most efficient way to fully flush a loop? watercooling noob here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time on custom water when I did this setup with gpu/cpu block few days back


Keep in mind that there are also plenty of people like me and Alan who have used EK nickel blocks for very long periods of time with no issues whatsoever. My FC Titans have been running constantly since March and have no damage whatsoever (they have stained due to the dye I use but that's normal). I use only Mayhems coolant with no other additives or silver and all of my blocks are EK nickel-plexi (including mobo blocks and a Supreme HF CPU clock) and none of them have ever corroded (been running the mobo and CPU blocks since June 2012). To say that EK's nickel plating is shoddy is simply incorrect. Many people have had issues to be sure but many more have not...


----------



## skupples

& many of those people have likely brought it upon them selves by taking improper advice as to what fluids to use in the loop with nickel. Me being one of those people.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> & many of those people have likely brought it upon them selves by taking improper advice as to what fluids to use in the loop with nickel. Me being one of those people.


I asked many people if Distilled water was a god choice. Every single one of them agreed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I asked many people if Distilled water was a god choice. Every single one of them agreed.


Same. Then I asked on overclockers.com & got completely different answers.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you have been running water (without anti-corrosion additives) through that block it's highly probable you destroyed it, & the O-ring from corrosion.


About 2 days







I think it may just be a faulty item.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Same. Then I asked on overclockers.com & got completely different answers.


Wait what????

So distilled with a biocide is no go now?? Or just with nickel???


----------



## Difunto

good morning guys!i need an advice, right now i got a i7 3820 @4.8ghz and i think it was good for 1 titan but now that i got 2, do you guys think that if i get a 4930k i will get better fps? please let me know so that i can go buy it right away


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> good morning guys!i need an advice, right now i got a i7 3820 @4.8ghz and i think it was good for 1 titan but now that i got 2, do you guys think that if i get a 4930k i will get better fps? please let me know so that i can go buy it right away


Try to compared your 3dmark scores with other systems running titan sli + 3830k or 4930k to get a feel of what improvement you would have. I will link mine latter if you want and 3dmark11 is in my profile.

cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Wait what????
> 
> So distilled with a biocide is no go now?? Or just with nickel???


Iv'e been talking about nickel. Though, i'm now running anti-corrosion in my copper blocks because I don't feel like having a possible repeat this time next year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> good morning guys!i need an advice, right now i got a i7 3820 @4.8ghz and i think it was good for 1 titan but now that i got 2, do you guys think that if i get a 4930k i will get better fps? please let me know so that i can go buy it right away


3930k!


----------



## Difunto

so the 3930k is better than the new 4930k?! they go for like $450 used and abused lol and the 4930k goes for $520 new


----------



## yknot

Sorry about this but.................................

I'm using 327.23 drivers on my Titan and have done this 1.3v mod................."msiafterburner /ri3,20,99..........

I get my "41" code and move on but I'm now seeing "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" . have I missed something?

Also..................I realise that the LLC problem does not affect everybody but is that because not everybody has updated their drivers past 327.23 drivers or is LLC affecting the whole range of drivers?

Thanx


----------



## LunaP

Alright guys sorry to beat a dead horse but was just asking some people with tri/quad setups how they're fairing w/ their PSU's as I've noticed some only using 1200-1500 but w/ high OC's apparently and got this response from one, so I'm SERIOUSLY confused now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Titans don't need a lot of juice. Most tri Titan/LE setups on mild oc's need about 900-1000w at the wall (do the conversion). *1200-1300 is fine if you're gonna oc the hell out of them and want the headroom for ease of mind.* Tahitis on the other hand are a different beast so hence why I went w/ the Lepa. As far as rails, Its been heavily debated but nothing really conclusive. It really comes down to the quality of the unit itself. A single AX1200 will be more then enough for a tri setup. I pulled ~700-800w on a dual titan setup w/ a ton of fans (lga1155) at the wall.
> 
> Hit up Swolern for more info as he runs quad Titans and has had a lot of experience w/ triplets.


Also this also raised a question, which I'm looking up, as I've minimum knowledge on this and curious as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Hrmmmm. Doesn't the PCIE slot provide like 150W/12V=12.5A to each card?


I'll verify this too.


----------



## spiderxjz82

All I know is my two titans at 1280 core and 1.3v don't blow a corsair hx1050

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> All I know is my two titans at 1280 core and 1.3v don't blow a corsair hx1050
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Nice







!


----------



## Redshift 91

I'm pretty sure pcie is 75w or ~6A. I would not run 3 overvolted titans and and overvolted hexcore on a 1200 watt psu. I folded with 2 titans at 1150/7000 and my 3930k was at 4.6 (now it's 4.8) and my x1250 was at max fan speed and hot as hell. I need something bigger for 2 if I want to fold, and that's with 2 superclocked titans.


----------



## skupples

3570k and 2 1200mhz titans blew a hx 850 ez pz. Im using a 1300w gold for 3x titans this time, and ax 860 for everything else w. 3930k should be looking @ 500-600 on the ax and @least 1000 on the trip titan


----------



## FtW 420

With all the Titan power chat, good time to post this one. Overclocked higher than average, but set a new personal record for single gpu system power draw from the wall with 1x Titan & 3930k.
1028W from the wall.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With all the Titan power chat, good time to post this one. Overclocked higher than average, but set a new personal record for single gpu system power draw from the wall with 1x Titan & 3930k.
> 1028W from the wall.


You're a monster.


----------



## Phishy714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You're a monster.


Read that like the gingerbread man from Shrek..

I love my kids


----------



## Difunto

ok got me a 3930k for $430 should be here next week







thanks guys for the advice!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> All I know is my two titans at 1280 core and 1.3v don't blow a corsair hx1050
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Of course not! This is why:



Because you have a *single rail* PSU with 87.5A on the +12V rail ! Multi rail PSU´s are fine if you dont have a GK110 OC´ed with high voltage (+1.300V), normally multi rail PSU´s have 25A rail limit, with a OC GK110 your PSU will exceed that limit and trip the OCP (Over Current Protection) and youll have shutdowns!
These are the results i posted a while ago:

Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz! My PSU has a 100A +12V rail only!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*1 Card only
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## klepp0906

sigh - need perspective.

have ran heaven about 20x with no issues dialing in my overclocks. out of nowhere after a lockup/restart My score dropped 500 pts.

turns out after watching a run my cards are throttling for some reason (2 of the 4) My temps are ~70 my TDP is set to 450w so neither of those is causing the throttle. I was under the impression the only cause for throttling was TDP and temp?

I backed the overclock off 50mhz and theyre still throttling. How and what could cause this out of nowhere? Ive disabled and re enabled LLC and tried it both ways to no avail. Possible my lockup/crash corrupted drivers somehow or something?

Im running quad sli and using heaven benchmark to dial In the OC. using a modified bios w/ no boost and 300w default tdp 450w 150% TDP.

Im at a loss







suggestions?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> All I know is my two titans at 1280 core and 1.3v don't blow a corsair hx1050
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


FWIW my 4 tripped the shutoff on a 1500w supernova and theyre the only things pulgged into it







only with super stressful things like furmark though. I wouldn't think 2 would cause much of an issue w/ a 1050w under most circumstances but I don't know what your post was referring to.

My entire pc combined spikes ~2500w @ the wall, forced me to buy a 2nd psu and then the breaker started tripping so I had to get a 20A lol. ridiculous.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> sigh - need perspective.
> 
> have ran heaven about 20x with no issues dialing in my overclocks. out of nowhere after a lockup/restart My score dropped 500 pts.
> 
> turns out after watching a run my cards are throttling for some reason (2 of the 4) My temps are ~70 my TDP is set to 450w so neither of those is causing the throttle. I was under the impression the only cause for throttling was TDP and temp?
> 
> I backed the overclock off 50mhz and theyre still throttling. How and what could cause this out of nowhere? Ive disabled and re enabled LLC and tried it both ways to no avail. Possible my lockup/crash corrupted drivers somehow or something?
> 
> Im running quad sli and using heaven benchmark to dial In the OC. using a modified bios w/ no boost and 300w default tdp 450w 150% TDP.
> 
> Im at a loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions?


Yo Kev, whats up?









I have a quote for you from the man himself ( Unwinder ) about your issue with clocks and voltages:

*"There are not any bugs, B17 works as supposed with NVIDIA's generic voltage control approach. And you cannot expect "synced" absolute values neither for clocks nor for voltages, synchronization is applied to offsets and that's fundamental principle"*

So, there you go! Different cards with different offsets will sync differently, only with similar offsets youll have synced cards!









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I managed to trip my psu the other day on my bench build. 1200w gone


----------



## skupples

surprised it blew up, and not just go into OCP.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi crew,

Hope you can help. Playing the new DayZ Standalone Alpha. Very early days for the game and engine.

When playing at a res of 5770x1080 BOTH cards in SLI work, but throttle or stutter badly. Lowering the the graphics does nothing to stop the throttling or stuttering, making me think it is a driver/optimisation issue.

I can have my desktop setup in SLI, but if I play the game at 1920x1080 FULL SCREEN, the second card wont kick in to SLI???

Dont know why?

Thoughts??

Cheers

Rob


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi crew,
> 
> Hope you can help. Playing the new DayZ Standalone Alpha. Very early days for the game and engine.
> 
> When playing at a res of 5770x1080 BOTH cards in SLI work, but throttle or stutter badly. Lowering the the graphics does nothing to stop the throttling or stuttering, making me think it is a driver/optimisation issue.
> 
> I can have my desktop setup in SLI, but if I play the game at 1920x1080 FULL SCREEN, the second card wont kick in to SLI???
> 
> Dont know why?
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Might not be optimized for SLI yet, I've had this on a few games back in the Day, learned the hardware Diablo 3 didn't support SLI and forced both my 470's into 100% Fan's unless I had it off.

Could be other things though.

Also now the proud accidental owner of 3 titans Lol, good thing I didn't order my blocks about to pull the trigger tonight. Threw in a bid on ebay but was gonna grab a SC card that had Metro last night but then apparently I won the other, its 2 months used vs new but meh should be good, buyers protection if not.


----------



## skupples

Yay! Totally worth it!

I haven't played DayZ standalone, but I know the other arma games are extremely CPU dependent due to lack of multi-threading... Try turning down distance & such.


----------



## _REAPER_

Gentleman I have made it home Happy to say no issues with my GPUs or MOBO had to carry them home from AFG. I will begin overclocking soon if I need some help I know where to ask.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Gentleman I have made it home Happy to say no issues with my GPUs or MOBO had to carry them home from AFG. I will begin overclocking soon if I need some help I know where to ask.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry about this but.................................
> 
> I'm using 327.23 drivers on my Titan and have done this 1.3v mod................."msiafterburner /ri3,20,99..........
> 
> I get my "41" code and move on but I'm now seeing "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" . have I missed something?
> 
> Also..................I realise that the LLC problem does not affect everybody but is that because not everybody has updated their drivers past 327.23 drivers or is LLC affecting the whole range of drivers?
> 
> Thanx


OccamRazor???..............Again, sorry to bother but if I could just have a quick heads up..


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Gentleman I have made it home Happy to say no issues with my GPUs or MOBO had to carry them home from AFG. I will begin overclocking soon if I need some help I know where to ask.


Welcome Home!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Gentleman I have made it home Happy to say no issues with my GPUs or MOBO had to carry them home from AFG. I will begin overclocking soon if I need some help I know where to ask.


welcome home bro!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> OccamRazor???..............Again, sorry to bother but if I could just have a quick heads up..


de,00 mods the llc . less vdroop. (stock=53%, 00=0%)


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> de,00 mods the llc . less vdroop. (stock=53%, 00=0%)


I have been loading the "Zawarudo" hack from the desktop. Is that not the same thing? The difference being that the above is used to load the LLC hack at Win startup?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I have been loading the "Zawarudo" hack from the desktop. Is that not the same thing? The difference being that the above is used to load the LLC hack at Win startup?


You have a few options, doing it 100% manually in command prompt, taking Ed's files & plugging them into the startup, or you can just double click both files when you want to enable LLC, & then you have Zawarudo's Tool.


----------



## lameness

Hi, I have a Gigabyte Titan OC card, and would like to increase the power target of its native BIOS with KBT (I'm typically running Linux, so flashing a new BIOS is the only overclocking option). I was wondering if the temperature target and the power target are linked when the power target is changed in KBT? If so, does the default power target correspond to 80C temp? Basically, I would like to increase the power target to smth like 300W, while keeping the temp target at the default 80C. Am I correct assuming that to do this, I need to set *both* default and max power targets to 300W? Thank you.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You have a few options, doing it 100% manually in command prompt, taking Ed's files & plugging them into the startup, or you can just double click both files when you want to enable LLC, & then you have Zawarudo's Tool.


.............So it's simply the same tool by different means









Many thanx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> .............So it's simply the same tool by different means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanx


You got PM!









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You have a few options, doing it 100% manually in command prompt, taking Ed's files & plugging them into the startup, or you can just double click both files when you want to enable LLC, & then you have Zawarudo's Tool.


Im a bit curious about the file(s) / load with windows approach.

I assume the batch that is hosted here just applies it to 1 card? What are my options for a 4 card system? It isn't imperative if its not possible as I don't have waterblocks yet but I do appreciate the more stable voltage so id like to get it to work on post if I can. Ive been stuck doing it via command line each time I turn my pc on and often forget and don't realize it until I lock up in game lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Heads up guys! NEW TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.7.5

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2317/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-5/

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Occam may be able to answer better but I believe the double click batch & reg file apply across all cards. The voltage may be more arable but it aslo contributes to decay as the fluctuations are a protection feature.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> "_Sorry about this but.................................
> 
> I'm using 327.23 drivers on my Titan and have done this 1.3v mod................."msiafterburner /ri3,20,99..........
> 
> I get my "41" code and move on but *I'm now seeing "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00"* . *have I missed something?*
> 
> Also..................I realise that the LLC problem does not affect everybody but is that because not everybody has updated their drivers past 327.23 drivers or is *LLC affecting the whole range of drivers?*_"
> 
> "_I have been loading the *"Zawarudo" hack from the desktop. Is that not the same thing*? The difference being that the above is used to load the LLC hack at Win startup?_"
> 
> "*.............So it's simply the same tool by different means*"


Hi,

The "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" is to set the volt mod with AB making sure the NCP4206 (voltage controller) responds with the return code "41" enabling AB to control the voltage through its interface!

The "msiafterburner /wi3,20,DE,00" command is to Disable/enable LLC via command prompt:

msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,10 ENABLE default 53% LLC

msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,00 DISABLE 0% LLC

The LLC.exe you put in the startup folder sets the same commands up to 4 cards automatically every time you start the computer!

The LLC disabled affects some systems with the latest drivers since 780Ti launch but i have received reports of earlier drivers also crashing but that can be attributed to several causes besides drivers!

Zawarudo´s tool works with LLC (checking and disabling) with AB beta 16 (beta 15 is expired)! But it only works once you do the AB volt mod as it uses AB interface to communicate with NCP4206!

Zawarudo´s tool will be updated ONLY when AB beta 18 is released, according to Unwinder it will be sometime until is released, he will start to work on it only when RTSS 6.0 final is released! Hilbert Hagedoorn (Guru3D site owner) said it will be soon as Beta 4.0 is very stable!

"_12/16/2013 06:24 AM - it was clearly declared that after beta 17 launch I invest all work time into 64-bit RTSS only. So beta 18 is far from being ready yet_" Unwinder

So it will be some time until Beta 18 is out!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Occam may be able to answer better but I believe the double click batch & reg file apply across all cards. The voltage may be more arable but it aslo contributes to decay as the fluctuations are a protection feature.


yea I guess I tend to get slightly better temps without LLC as well. I guess the golden question is determining whether using a higher voltage setting to get the same overclock but having fluctuations is better or worse than using a lower voltage setting but without fluctuations via LLC









im nearly convinced these darn things are already decayed. Cant manage anything over 1150 with reasonable temps on air, and if I don't determine what is causing my ffxiv score to be so bad (and by association my fps in game) all hope is lost







that game is the reason I built this rig lol

ty for letting me know about the batch file though. So I just download it and stick it in startup and it will apply it to all 4 cards on each reboot? Or does it need to be edited for additional cards?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> yea I guess I tend to get slightly better temps without LLC as well. I guess the golden question is determining whether using a higher voltage setting to get the same overclock but having fluctuations is better or worse than using a lower voltage setting but without fluctuations via LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im nearly convinced these darn things are already decayed. Cant manage anything over 1150 with reasonable temps on air, and if I don't determine what is causing my ffxiv score to be so bad (and by association my fps in game) all hope is lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that game is the reason I built this rig lol
> 
> ty for letting me know about the batch file though. So I just download it and stick it in startup and it will apply it to all 4 cards on each reboot? Or does it need to be edited for additional cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> .............So it's simply the same tool by different means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanx


Its not a batch file, its a .exe, disables LLC up to 4 cards, youll find it in mt SIG and it is covered by my OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE! its all there!

*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

EDIT: My cards used to take 1,[email protected]@80C! Now on water the worst was [email protected]@70C

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Guess my files are old, still using the bat/reg way of tweeking it.


----------



## Jpmboy

the dogs are back!!


----------



## skupples

Got tired of looking like a hipster hacker wanna be.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Got tired of looking like a hipster hacker wanna be.


They are so cute! Love the dogs!! Mans best friend is certainly befitting. Myself I have Samantha, my 6yo German Shepherd, named after the movie, I am Legend









Love her to death.

Glad to hear service men and women are coming home, thank you all for your service.

May you all have a wonderful Christmas and a safe and healthy New Year.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Some guy on craigslist wants $650.00 for the Titan...he says it's barely used, like new....but doesn't come with original box or anything, just the card.. It is an EVGA card though..but idk...Craigslist is sketchy at time.


----------



## szeged

if you can use it before buying and confirm that it works, id go for it.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

That's what I'm asking him...If not i'll just buy the GTX 780Ti. Where else do the sell video cards like OCN marketplace ? I'm looking at ebay, just want to see all my options.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> That's what I'm asking him...If not i'll just buy the GTX 780Ti. Where else do the sell video cards like OCN marketplace ? I'm looking at ebay, just want to see all my options.


The only way I would buy a GPU from craigslist is if it was local, so that I could go plug it in & make sure it's functional. Ebay @ least has buyer protection.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only way I would buy a GPU from craigslist is if it was local, so that I could go plug it in & make sure it's functional. Ebay @ least has buyer protection.


This ^ I purchased 2 of my Titans of Ebay so far, 1 unused still in box, the 2nd slightly used (2 months) Gonna test it out before I slap some blocks on it ,though I ordered the blocks as soon as the bid went through. Only question I usually ask the seller is the ASIC %


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Might not be optimized for SLI yet, I've had this on a few games back in the Day, learned the hardware Diablo 3 didn't support SLI and forced both my 470's into 100% Fan's unless I had it off.
> 
> Could be other things though.


The power % for one or both cards is constantly fluctuating, sometimes wildly, which I think is causing the micro stutters/major stutter.

Sometimes I wonder if it is all worth it. 2 x Titans, overclocked, 4930K @ 4.5Ghz stable and 16Gb ram @ 2400Mhz stable and I cannot even run a game at 1280x1080 let alone 5770x1080 smoothly


----------



## lameness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lameness*
> 
> I would like to increase the power target to smth like 300W, while keeping the temp target at the default 80C.
> Am I correct assuming that to do this, I need to set *both* default and max power targets to 300W? Thank you.


up


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Is Asus warranty similar to EVGA?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> The power % for one or both cards is constantly fluctuating, sometimes wildly, which I think is causing the micro stutters/major stutter.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if it is all worth it. 2 x Titans, overclocked, 4930K @ 4.5Ghz stable and 16Gb ram @ 2400Mhz stable and I cannot even run a game at 1280x1080 let alone 5770x1080 smoothly


definitely something not right there. I was running 2x titans through a 3570k for ages in surround, before that a 2500k & 670's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> Is Asus warranty similar to EVGA?


In what way?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lameness*
> 
> up


Sorry, can not help you.


----------



## MlNDSTORM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> definitely something not right there. I was running 2x titans through a 3570k for ages in surround, before that a 2500k & 670's.
> In what way?
> Sorry, can not help you.


Well people say that EVGA protects the card, instead of the original owner. Not sure if ASUS does the same, since I will be buying the card second hand.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lameness*
> 
> up


If you're looking for KBT help i suggest you use the search function or look in another forum, Google is your friend!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlNDSTORM*
> 
> Well people say that EVGA protects the card, instead of the original owner. Not sure if ASUS does the same, since I will be buying the card second hand.


That is correct. EVGA warranty stays with the card, not the owner. Not sure about asus, but if it's anything like motherboard RMA service it's a nightmare.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> The power % for one or both cards is constantly fluctuating, sometimes wildly, which I think is causing the micro stutters/major stutter.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if it is all worth it. 2 x Titans, overclocked, 4930K @ 4.5Ghz stable and 16Gb ram @ 2400Mhz stable and I cannot even run a game at 1280x1080 let alone 5770x1080 smoothly


Try that CPU, Titans and Memory at Stock stable, lower game settings if you must,if its not smooth you probably have a software problem, if not, increase game settings until stops being smooth, then OC one at a time to see which one introduces that lack of smoothness!
Its an idea to find out whats wrong with your setup!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its ridiculous but I kinda want to get a third Titan just to fill in the space on my mobo! I'm not THAT insane (or rich) though. Priorities for my rig have to go in this order:

1. Memory - I need something faster than this 1866MHz Patriot kit I've been running at 2133MHz. Probably going Tridents CAS 9 2400MHz.
2. PSU - I thought my AX1200 would be good for a long time but I still get shut downs during 3dmark11 with LLC disabled at 1.3V and can't even think about trying more even if I wanted to. Going for an EVGA 1300 G2.
3. Custom cabling - I love Corsair for offering the braided cabling for their PSU's and they have served me well but I need custom lengths to eliminate all of this extra cabling in my TJ11. Sorry but I'm too lazy to do it myself so I'll pay somebody here to do it once I get measurements.
4. HDD's - Really want to get a few TB drives to run a mirrored RAID setup just for redundancy (though I've no idea where to put them). I have a lot of stuff on my old Hitachi and its starting to make me nervous being dependent on a single drive (backed up on the cloud but still).
5. SSD - I still want a Samsung SSD, preferably the 500GB 840 Evo but I technically have plenty of SSD storage with my 240GB Corsair and dual 160GB Intel's. Just bugs me that they are older and mismatched thus the lower priority.
6. New loop design - Love my current setup but the next challenge will be full acrylic tubing. This will probably wait until I do a totally new build, whenever that is.

Anything else I want to do will probably be whenever I do a new build. As much as I love my TJ11, I'll probably switch to a different case just for the fun of doing something different. The rig is so powerful right now I can't imagine needing to replace it for a while but Haswell-E will probably be when I do it. By then Maxwell should be out and it'll be time to start designing a totally new system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> The power % for one or both cards is constantly fluctuating, sometimes wildly, which I think is causing the micro stutters/major stutter.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if it is all worth it. 2 x Titans, overclocked, 4930K @ 4.5Ghz stable and 16Gb ram @ 2400Mhz stable and I cannot even run a game at 1280x1080 let alone 5770x1080 smoothly


something is certainly not right. that rig should be very fast. what bios? what mods? ... etc. the more info the more we may be able to help....
I have that same mobo, what are your OC settings? fixed or Offset? (do not use the built-in OC stuff)
also - are you the guy not using slots 1 and 5 for the two cards?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try that CPU, Titans and Memory at Stock stable, lower game settings if you must,if its not smooth you probably have a software problem, if not, increase game settings until stops being smooth, then OC one at a time to see which one introduces that lack of smoothness!
> Its an idea to find out whats wrong with your setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I agree. Overclocking takes a lot of trial and error to ensure system stability in games. Benching isn't that much of an issue as games are much more demanding.

It took me many sleepless nights running Prime, running Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider benchmarks to get a 24/7 stable overclock. I actually got so sick of FC3 that it took me many months to complete it.


----------



## AdamK47

Stability > Overclock

Always


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something is certainly not right. that rig should be very fast. what bios? what mods? ... etc. the more info the more we may be able to help....
> I have that same mobo, what are your OC settings? fixed or Offset? (do not use the built-in OC stuff)
> also - are you the guy not using slots 1 and 5 for the two cards?


Jpmboy,

Thank you for the reply. Let me answer the questions, but firstly it is in DayZ Standalone, an early alpha version of a game, only just released for community wide testing. Not yet optimised for SLI. It runs a hybrid Arma 2 - Arma 3 engine.

Some others are reporting issues (Also with titans), others with slower cards are not having any issues at all. I have downclocked the cards, disabled SLI, even changed the in game video settings to lowest levels and still choppy. Trying to get a screen shot of AB video usage to show the constant change in usage, looks like an aerthquake reading.



Specs:

Asus P9X79-E WS motherboard, with cards in slots 3-5 which show no performance decrease with throughput. Latest Bios 1301. Standard Overclock of 4.5Ghz NO OFFSET, Memory at 2400Mhz 10-12-12-32 timings.

Intel 4930K CPU at 4.50 Ghz 1.30v No OFFSET, C states and HT enabled.

EVGA SC Titans using Rev. 2 BIOS +200 Core and +200 Mem at 1.238v x 2 in SLI

Primary Drive is a Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb SSD
Secondary Drive is a Samsung EVO 700Gb SSD

Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card in lowest PCIe slot in auto

Windows 8.1 with latest updates.

Nvidia 331.82 Drivers

All in a Corsair 900D with custom WC system including EK copper blocks for Titans, Aquacomputer Copper for CPU, 2 x XSPC 480 Rads.

Maybe my system just does not like Arma????

It should be able to play anything at High even in 5770x1080?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## LunaP

Blargh I think I"m gonna shoot down a Super nova 1500W as the color goes w/ my theme. Confirmed you can set multi/single rail as well, that + for 350$ I think that's barely 30$ more than the AX1200i.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not a batch file, its a .exe, disables LLC up to 4 cards, youll find it in mt SIG and it is covered by my OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE! its all there!
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> EDIT: My cards used to take 1,[email protected]@80C! Now on water the worst was [email protected]@70C
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yep, got it...................Sorry for my cerebral malfunction.......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Let me answer the questions, but firstly it is in DayZ Standalone, an early alpha version of a game, only just released for community wide testing. Not yet optimised for SLI. It runs a hybrid Arma 2 - Arma 3 engine.
> 
> Some others are reporting issues (Also with titans), others with slower cards are not having any issues at all. I have downclocked the cards, disabled SLI, even changed the in game video settings to lowest levels and still choppy. Trying to get a screen shot of AB video usage to show the constant change in usage, looks like an aerthquake reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Asus P9X79-E WS motherboard, with cards in slots 3-5 which show no performance decrease with throughput. Latest Bios 1301. Standard Overclock of 4.5Ghz NO OFFSET, Memory at 2400Mhz 10-12-12-32 timings.
> Intel 4930K CPU at 4.50 Ghz 1.30v No OFFSET, C states and HT enabled.
> EVGA SC Titans using Rev. 2 BIOS +200 Core and +200 Mem at 1.238v x 2 in SLI
> Primary Drive is a Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb SSD
> Secondary Drive is a Samsung EVO 700Gb SSD
> Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card in lowest PCIe slot in auto
> Windows 8.1 with latest updates.
> Nvidia 331.82 Drivers
> All in a Corsair 900D with custom WC system including EK copper blocks for Titans, Aquacomputer Copper for CPU, 2 x XSPC 480 Rads.
> Maybe my system just does not like Arma????
> 
> *It should be able to play anything at High even in 5770x1080?*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


*you bet it should!*

Have you run any benchmarks - helps to see the effiiency of kit set up. The futuremark series is a good overall picture. AID64 is good too.









After your post some weeks ago, I tried 3-5 vs 1-5 and did not get the real-world result you seem to get. ConcurrentBandwidth does not seem tell the whole story - benchmarks were a bit lower and it just didn't seem right. Keep an eye on the Dr. Power LED (right next to the ATX power connector).
I then called Asus tech to get help in determining the best set up least impacted by the PX chips - which are irrelevant for SLI/CFX with 2 cards. They stuck to the 1-5 slot config.

If you check the attached block diagram, you can see why.

P9X79-E_WS_blockdiagram.pdf 522k .pdf file


If you are using the auto OC feature in the bios (or the hardware switch this board has) my opinion is that it overvolts the CPU and is not tuned very well. So, unless you really need the sleep modes, you should OC manually. It's very easy and much easier on the hardware. PM me if you want to give it a try. secndly, the E WS does not like 2400 ram (at least with a 3930K, the R$BE does fine with 2400, so i'm pretty sure it's the EWS). Down clock it to 2133 and it performs MUCH faster: AID64 memory testing:

AID64memory.xls 12k .xls file

try [email protected](or 32)

My suspicion is that the immediate problem is not hardware based, but from your config, I think you have an opportunity to fine tune it a bit.

Great mobo you got there. i just picked up an R4E BE and it is just super. Haven't really gotten any better OCs or perfomance out of it vs the EWS tho. But that's my learning curve,


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Its ridiculous but I kinda want to get a third Titan just to fill in the space on my mobo! I'm not THAT insane (or rich) though. Priorities for my rig have to go in this order:
> 
> 1. Memory - I need something faster than this 1866MHz Patriot kit I've been running at 2133MHz. Probably going Tridents CAS 9 2400MHz.
> 2. PSU - I thought my AX1200 would be good for a long time but I still get shut downs during 3dmark11 with LLC disabled at 1.3V and can't even think about trying more even if I wanted to. Going for an EVGA 1300 G2.
> 3. Custom cabling - I love Corsair for offering the braided cabling for their PSU's and they have served me well but I need custom lengths to eliminate all of this extra cabling in my TJ11. Sorry but I'm too lazy to do it myself so I'll pay somebody here to do it once I get measurements.
> 4. HDD's - Really want to get a few TB drives to run a mirrored RAID setup just for redundancy (though I've no idea where to put them). I have a lot of stuff on my old Hitachi and its starting to make me nervous being dependent on a single drive (backed up on the cloud but still).
> 5. SSD - I still want a Samsung SSD, preferably the 500GB 840 Evo but I technically have plenty of SSD storage with my 240GB Corsair and dual 160GB Intel's. Just bugs me that they are older and mismatched thus the lower priority.
> 6. New loop design - Love my current setup but the next challenge will be full acrylic tubing. This will probably wait until I do a totally new build, whenever that is.
> 
> Anything else I want to do will probably be whenever I do a new build. As much as I love my TJ11, I'll probably switch to a different case just for the fun of doing something different. The rig is so powerful right now I can't imagine needing to replace it for a while but Haswell-E will probably be when I do it. By then Maxwell should be out and it'll be time to start designing a totally new system.


Eric, was this meant to be a soliloquy, or were you having too much fun last night to remember?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Eric, was this meant to be a soliloquy, or were you having too much fun last night to remember?


too much... something... to remember


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *you bet it should!*
> 
> Have you run any benchmarks - helps to see the effiiency of kit set up. The futuremark series is a good overall picture. AID64 is good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After your post some weeks ago, I tried 3-5 vs 1-5 and did not get the real-world result you seem to get. ConcurrentBandwidth does not seem tell the whole story - benchmarks were a bit lower and it just didn't seem right. Keep an eye on the Dr. Power LED (right next to the ATX power connector).
> I then called Asus tech to get help in determining the best set up least impacted by the PX chips - which are irrelevant for SLI/CFX with 2 cards. They stuck to the 1-5 slot config.
> 
> If you check the attached block diagram, you can see why.
> 
> P9X79-E_WS_blockdiagram.pdf 522k .pdf file
> 
> 
> If you are using the auto OC feature in the bios (or the hardware switch this board has) my opinion is that it overvolts the CPU and is not tuned very well. So, unless you really need the sleep modes, you should OC manually. It's very easy and much easier on the hardware. PM me if you want to give it a try. secndly, the E WS does not like 2400 ram (at least with a 3930K, the R$BE does fine with 2400, so i'm pretty sure it's the EWS). Down clock it to 2133 and it performs MUCH faster: AID64 memory testing:
> 
> AID64memory.xls 12k .xls file
> 
> try [email protected](or 32)
> 
> My suspicion is that the immediate problem is not hardware based, but from your config, I think you have an opportunity to fine tune it a bit.
> 
> Great mobo you got there. i just picked up an R4E BE and it is just super. Haven't really gotten any better OCs or perfomance out of it vs the EWS tho. But that's my learning curve,


I'm planning on building my brother an x79 system, but he's a blue and silver person. I was considering the p9x79-e board, but the reviews were pretty low. Do you think it's worth paying the same as the BE?


----------



## skupples

Think I may of already asked this question but do these restrict any sort of power compared to using 2x regular VGA cables?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I'm planning on building my brother an x79 system, but he's a blue and silver person. I was considering the p9x79-e board, but the reviews were pretty low. Do you think it's worth paying the same as the BE?


It's actually a fantastic MB. Super fast and super stable. It has some features i wish the BE had... And vis versa of course. Frankly, I'm getting the same bench score vs the BE, but that may be my learning curve.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Think I may of already asked this question but do these restrict any sort of power compared to using 2x regular VGA cables?


The 6pin tail with the 8 on the same cable will deliver 225w (150+75) per spec. With low power cards it's okay. For your titans, i'd run individual cables from the PSU.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's actually a fantastic MB. Super fast and super stable. It has some features i wish the BE had... And vis versa of course. Frankly, I'm getting the same bench score vs the BE, but that may be my learning curve.


Good to hear, I always prefer to get info from fellow techies than just reading newegg reviews.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 6pin tail with the 8 on the same cable will deliver 225w (150+75) per spec. With low power cards it's okay. For your titans, i'd run individual cables from the PSU.


Wont the delivery be the same with two separate cables, since 6 pin is 75 & 8 pin is 150?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Think I may of already asked this question but do these restrict any sort of power compared to using 2x regular VGA cables?


Yes they can restrict OCing, it depends on the rail amperage. My silverstone st1500w uses those 6+2 + 6pin on each cable but only has 25 amps per rail, so to do any overclocking I have to use 2 x pci-e cables on their own rails.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wont the delivery be the same with two separate cables, since 6 pin is 75 & 8 pin is 150?


Yes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes they can restrict OCing, it depends on the rail amperage. My silverstone st1500w uses those 6+2 + 6pin on each cable but only has 25 amps per rail, so to do any overclocking I have to use 2 x pci-e cables on their own rails.


Same effect with my ST1500, or probably any multi rail psu. If you have a single rail unit, no worries.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Good to hear, I always prefer to get info from fellow techies than just reading newegg reviews.


Me too... I hate those "Expert" self ratings flooding newegg etc!


----------



## Nunzi

wow I've ben running my 2 Titians like this for like 8 months...

I have the coolermaster 1200w silent pro gold

FTW 420 do you think this is a problem?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 6pin tail with the 8 on the same cable will deliver 225w (150+75) per spec. With low power cards it's okay. For your titans, i'd run individual cables from the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Wont the delivery be the same with two separate cables, since 6 pin is 75 & 8 pin is 150?
Click to expand...

Considering my GTX 580s fully OCed pull over 400W each, I did a Google search....
Quote:


> The original 6 pin, 75 watt specification was for a minimum current of 2.08 amps for each +12 volt line, hence 75 watts.
> 
> 3 +12 volt lines x 2.08 amps each = 75 watts.
> 
> However, The 6 pin PCI-e power connector is actually capable of handling more than 75 watts.
> 
> 3 +12 volt wires x 4.16 amps each = 150 watts maximum wattage.
> 
> The two black ground wires were added to handle the increased current.


Quote:


> I tried to dig deeper into the ATX 2.2 specs, but the info doesn't get into lead carrying capacity or card contact current capacity, or wire gauge specifications.
> 
> A point of note for all is that the #18 gauge wire used in these power connectors theoretically can carry a max of 10 Amps of current. (Referenced in Scott Muellers book and the ARRL handbook.) Reviewing the older PC, AT, and ATX power connectors, the engineers have seemed to limit the current per lead to 5-6 Amps.
> 
> The PCI-E 6 connector is shown with 3 12V yellow leads, carrying 2.048 Amps * 3 supplying the additional 75 Watts for the graphics card.
> I had read somewhere that the PCI-E 8 pin connector carries 4.096 Amps on each lead, for the 150 watts additional power. Still 4 amps is very conservative and not anywhere near a point requiring adding additional wires.
> 
> All of this may be moot in the overall scheme of knowing that a PCI-E 6 or 8 pin connector should supply adequate power to the newer graphics cards, but it is interesting to try to understand the engineer's reasoning for making changes.


Quote:


> The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected, although some PSU manufacturers do add a 12V line there. Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
> 
> Since Mar 2005, the molex pins are required to be "HCS" rather than "Std", which each carry a max of 11Amps. So properly made, an 8 pin PCI-e can supply 12V*11Amps*3lines=396Watts of power for the graphic cards.
> 
> Ther aren't 4 12V pins on the 8 pin connector, only 3, and 2 leads are used for sensing the connector type.
> 
> The other limiting factor of course is the width of the PCB lines on the graphics card, each typically carrying 1-2 Amps. That would also determine how much power it could carry to the graphics electronics.
> Also worth noting Scott Meuller in his latest 19th Ed of "Upgrading and Repairing PCs" has this information incorrectly listed.


Quote:


> jvroig
> 12-14-2009, 10:44 PM
> 75W for the 6 pin, 150W for the 8 pin and 75W from the slot for PCI-E 1.0..
> Combined they can handle more than 300W
> I don't doubt you at all, but can you explain how this adds up? The individual power that the connectors can supply only add up to 300W (75 + 150 + 75) but when combined they can handle more than 300W? How does this happen? Is it because the slot can actually draw more than just 75W?
> 
> HOOfan 1
> 12-14-2009, 11:27 PM
> Those are the limits set by PCI-E SIG. When combined the 18 AWG wires for the PCI-E connectors can handle more current though. The cards are designed not to pull more than that. Apparently these reviews are saying if you increase the volatge the cards will pull beyond the PCI-E SIG specification.


225/300 Watt High Power CEM Spec 1.0


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Me too... I hate those "Expert" self ratings flooding newegg etc!


They are hilarious (/sarcasm), especially when they complain: "The board wouldn't boot because the cpu fan wasn't plugged in even though I plugged the fan in, and the post took 30 seconds 1 egg!" I swear if I read that review 1 more time I'll explode! There isn't an emoticon for the rage I feel when I read those.


----------



## skupples

Expert reviews, making #1 nub complaints, classic.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Me too... I hate those "Expert" self ratings flooding newegg etc!


They can be funny, seems like if some people know how to plug a rig in & push the power button without help, that means technical expert.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> wow I've ben running my 2 Titians like this for like 8 months...
> 
> I have the coolermaster 1200w silent pro gold
> 
> FTW 420 do you think this is a problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wont the delivery be the same with two separate cables, since 6 pin is 75 & 8 pin is 150?


That psu has a strong single rail, should be good until the titans are OCed to the point of pulling more than it can deliver (extreme OCing).

Although the 8 pins are rated at 150w & the 6 pin at 75w with an extra 75w from the pci-e slot, cards can keep pulling power until the PSU shuts down in protection, blows up, or the wires melt.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Me too... I hate those "Expert" self ratings flooding newegg etc!


The box has a crimple on the one corner, so I'll take an egg off for that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Considering my GTX 580s fully OCed pull over 400W each, I did a Google search....
> 225/300 Watt High Power CEM Spec 1.0


Erm.... This is why Mr salt is a mod!

Thank you! Very useful info especially since i plan to get to making cables that combine 2 rails per pcie cable for the ST1500 sitting in a drawer waiting for me...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Erm.... This is why Mr salt is a mod!
> 
> Thank you! Very useful info especially since i plan to get to making cables that combine 2 rails per pcie cable for the ST1500 sitting in a drawer waiting for me...


So, the other question, as I the info is slightly vague on the ADD2PSU site... I hookup the secondary psu (gpu's) 24 pin to the unit, & the molex from the main PSU (cpu & mobo power).... This sound right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> They can be funny, seems like if some people know how to plug a rig in & push the power button without help, that means technical expert.
> 
> That psu has a strong single rail, should be good until the titans are OCed to the point of pulling more than it can deliver (extreme OCing).
> 
> Although the 8 pins are rated at 150w & the 6 pin at 75w with an extra 75w from the pci-e slot, cards can keep pulling power until the PSU shuts down in protection, blows up, or the wires melt.


Thx 420, & Alan! Very helpful!

I used these cables in the last tower, just wanted to make sure I wasn't skimping my self out as I plan to run these @ 1.328 ~1300mhz 7ghz memory 24/7 (3d) now. That's a medium OC in my mind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They can be funny, seems like if some people know how to plug a rig in & push the power button without help, that means technical expert.
> 
> That psu has a strong single rail, should be good until the titans are OCed to the point of pulling more than it can deliver (extreme OCing).
> 
> Although the 8 pins are rated at 150w & the 6 pin at 75w with an extra 75w from the pci-e slot, cards can keep pulling power until the PSU shuts down in protection, blows up, or the wires melt.


Have you guys seen that pcie 1 slot thing that adds additional power to the pcie lanes on a mobo. Even on a mobo with the additional connector?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, the other question, as I the info is slightly vague on the ADD2PSU site... I hookup the secondary psu (gpu's) 24 pin to the unit, & the molex from the main PSU (cpu & mobo power).... This sound right?
> Thx 420, & Alan! Very helpful!
> 
> I used these cables in the last tower, just wanted to make sure I wasn't skimping my self out as I plan to run these @ 1.328 ~1300mhz 7ghz memory 24/7 (3d) now. That's a medium OC in my mind.


Yes, plug the atx from psu 2 into add2psu, then a molex from psu 1 ... Good to go. Fyi, it seems you should not connect any power to the MB from psu#2...









So i run a gpu, some fans and an aux pump off psu2, all MB power from PSU 1.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, plug the atx from psu 2 into add2psu, then a molex from psu 1 ... Good to go. Fyi, it seems you should not connect any power to the MB from psu#2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i run a gpu, some fans and an aux pump off psu2, all MB power from PSU 1.


Yupp, that's what i'm doing. Running all peripherals, controllers, & fans off of PSU #1, & the tri-titan from #2. Sigh, I really should of taken the extra step to get the tools necessary for customizing my wire lengths. Owellz, can always slowly work on it once it's up & running. I hate the molex daisy chains, need to make single molex cables.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yupp, that's what i'm doing. Running all peripherals, controllers, & fans off of PSU #1, & the tri-titan from #2. Sigh, I really should of taken the extra step to get the tools necessary for customizing my wire lengths.


Wow... What's PSU#2 ? A FPE substation? may want one card on the main psu before you close the case.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow... What's PSU#2 ? A FPE substation? may want one card on the main psu before you close the case.


lol, the plan was to use the EVGA G2 1300w for the 3x titans.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, plug the atx from psu 2 into add2psu, then a molex from psu 1 ... Good to go. Fyi, it seems you should not connect any power to the MB from psu#2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i run a gpu, some fans and an aux pump off psu2, all MB power from PSU 1.


Yea the timings of when the psus get power are different so you could short the motherboard


----------



## LunaP

Looks like there IS hope just yet !!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow... What's PSU#2 ? A FPE substation? may want one card on the main psu before you close the case.


Is there a reason why you said this besides possible lack of power for all three?


----------



## alancsalt

Just a feeling the cpu, mobo and one GPU on one and 3 GPU on other is a more even split... i have no empirical or a priori knowledge to back that up though...

whoops, I was thinking you had quad titans...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just a feeling the cpu, mobo and one GPU on one and 3 GPU on other is a more even split... i have no empirical or a priori knowledge to back that up though...
> 
> whoops, I was thinking you had quad titans...


nope, the plan was 3x titans from one unit, & everything else from another unit. The problem with having one titan on the main PSU is that the main PSU is only 860W.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Time for a new Power Supply. With the Skyn3t Bios, my psu has been shutting off. Flashed back to stock Bios until New PSU arrives.


hope its a big'un! Im using 2 psus, 1 for my system and 1 for my titans.. and I now have to move 1 of the 4 titans over to the other psu because 4 titans is shutting off an NEX1500w


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe stick with plan A ..Skup


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yea the timings of when the psus get power are different so you could short the motherboard


With add2psu, it is more that the standby power to the mobo stops the linked psu from shutting down... not sure about "shorting" the mobo (eg, a true electrical short).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope, the plan was 3x titans from one unit, & everything else from another unit. The problem with having one titan on the main PSU is that the main PSU is only 860W.


ah... then 3 on the 1300 is a better solution.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Difunto

wait so should i return the corsair ax1200i for a evga 1300?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Anyone planning on unloading their evga titan? Preferrably one with 75%+ ASIC, shoot me a pm.


----------



## ModestMeowth

Sooo close to 11,000! http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1340808


----------



## Dreamxtreme

3DMark Advanced edition is £1.89 $3 in the steam flash sale right now


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> wait so should i return the corsair ax1200i for a evga 1300?


If you aren't interested in the COrsair Link stuff and want a superior PSU, yes. The AX1200i is a very good one but the 1300 G2 is about the best there is according to Johnny Guru.


----------



## skupples

I love mine. Very quiet, very powerful. It should have no problems powering 3x titties. If you already have the 1200i, & can't return/exchange it I probably would go with it not being worth the hassle though.


----------



## Panther Al

If you already have the 1200i, I don't see any reason to go through the effort to return and all that just to swap out with the EVGA unit. If it was any other PSU on the other hand...


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> hope its a big'un! Im using 2 psus, 1 for my system and 1 for my titans.. and I now have to move 1 of the 4 titans over to the other psu because 4 titans is shutting off an NEX1500w


I can easily fix this for you as I have a NEX1500 and Had that same issue.

#1) Make sure your not loading more amps in multi rail mode. IE look at the EVGA diagram and look at which PCIE ports you plugged the Titans into and then your CPU header and sata ports. Make sure there is no overlapping. This will allow you to run them without issues in multi rail mode.

#2) you can avoid this and just set it to single rail mode but if you want to run multi rail mode Just make sure the CPU 8 Pin, the 6+2 PCIE and the Sata + molex are on seperate Rails and your issue will be solved.

http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/120-PG-1500.pdf <- go here and scroll down to page 7 there you can see which rails are shared and which not.

For your config I'd do this

Titans on 7-6-5-4 (PCIE plugs)
CPU on plug zero)
Sata(etc the other stuff hdd etc) On 8 would be the sata ports labled on the PSU

That way you can run your setup without tripping the overload circuit!

Also note 3 Titans is the MAX the ax1200I can handle the 4th will insta shut down


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I can easily fix this for you as I have a NEX1500 and Had that same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> #1) Make sure your not loading more amps in multi rail mode. IE look at the EVGA diagram and look at which PCIE ports you plugged the Titans into and then your CPU header and sata ports. Make sure there is no overlapping. This will allow you to run them without issues in multi rail mode.
> 
> #2) you can avoid this and just set it to single rail mode but if you want to run multi rail mode Just make sure the CPU 8 Pin, the 6+2 PCIE and the Sata + molex are on seperate Rails and your issue will be solved.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/120-PG-1500.pdf <- go here and scroll down to page 7 there you can see which rails are shared and which not.
> 
> For your config I'd do this
> 
> Titans on 7-6-5-4 (PCIE plugs)
> CPU on plug zero)
> Sata(etc the other stuff hdd etc) On 8 would be the sata ports labled on the PSU
> 
> That way you can run your setup without tripping the overload circuit!
> 
> Also note 3 Titans is the MAX the ax1200I can handle the 4th will insta shut down


Great info. I've got the NEX 1500 and I've not had this yet (only 2 Titans) but................you never know







.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 6pin tail with the 8 on the same cable will deliver 225w (150+75) per spec. With low power cards it's okay. For your titans, i'd run individual cables from the PSU.


I thought PCIe cable were capable of supplying a lot more than their rated spec. I've been using those same cable on my G2 1300, but I haven't really tested much 1.3v on the cards yet. I've mainly been running both 1.15-1.2v. And it has been working fine with the single cable, but the general consensus not to run the single cable when overclocking?


----------



## Difunto

oh okay! yea the ax1200i is coming in tomorrow i had ordered it because of the shutdowns that i started having after installing another titan. but it turned out to be the latest nvidia beta driver!
so i had ordered it already and i have a seasonic 1050w and its running perfectly but i might get another titan so ill get an evga 1300 when that happens! thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I thought PCIe cable were capable of supplying a lot more than their rated spec. I've been using those same cable on my G2 1300, but I haven't really tested much 1.3v on the cards yet. I've mainly been running both 1.15-1.2v. And it has been working fine with the single cable, but the general consensus not to run the single cable when overclocking?


it certainly can! it really depends on the PSU and how it senses overcurrent (rails).


----------



## skupples

Got another one for you @JPMboy



not staged.

Way more entertaining than a Titan.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Got another one for you @JPMboy
> 
> 
> 
> not staged.
> 
> Way more entertaining than a Titan.


lolz.... looked like me yesterday morning. did he/she hang a "Do Not Disturb" sign on the door?









________________

Had a busy morning: pulled the R290X from this 2700K rig, put the SLI titans in; did the MSI thing to unlock voltage etc, and it absolutely transformed the rig! From 2x7970s to 1xR290x to 2xTitans... reborn! At 1600P EVERY game is just maxed and triple digits. Probably will sell the 290X on ebay or something. Not that it's a bad or slow card, I've kinda gone NV for awhile. so far this box has had: 3780s cfx -> 4870s cfx -> 5970 (qx9650) -> 7970s cfx (2700K)-> R290x -> Titans SLI. That should hold me for awhile!

Ran some benches to see if the Aquacomputer 720 ext rad system could cope, and no problem. Max T on the titans was 49C at 1.325V. Hope to have some time to BF4, COD... etc soon.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> oh okay! yea the ax1200i is coming in tomorrow i had ordered it because of the shutdowns that i started having after installing another titan. but it turned out to be the latest nvidia beta driver!
> so i had ordered it already and i have a seasonic 1050w and its running perfectly but i might get another titan so ill get an evga 1300 when that happens! thanks for the advice!


On that note, can I run SLi Titans on a Seasonic 750w PSU? I know I won't be able to overclock or overvolt them at all without drawing too much power, but at stock I should be able to run ok right? All the PSU calculators say it is ok. I'm using air cooling, so overvolting is really out of the question anyway, and SLi Titans are overkill for my 2560x1440 setup anyway. I ordered a pair off ebay, I got a great deal. I can't wait til they get here, not being able to play any games is dull.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> On that note, can I run SLi Titans on a Seasonic 750w PSU? I know I won't be able to overclock or overvolt them at all without drawing too much power, but at stock I should be able to run ok right? All the PSU calculators say it is ok. I'm using air cooling, so overvolting is really out of the question anyway, and SLi Titans are overkill for my 2560x1440 setup anyway. I ordered a pair off ebay, I got a great deal. I can't wait til they get here, not being able to play any games is dull.


If it's on haswell or ivybridge it's possible. Though would likely be pushing the PSU to it's max.


----------



## Asus11

so far 1202mhz core with 1.288v happy with this so far( game stable )

would like to hit 1300 but depends at what volts!


















scored

1962 on valley 1.0
2560x1440 8xAA

is that any good?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Got another one for you @JPMboy
> 
> 
> 
> not staged.
> 
> Way more entertaining than a Titan.


Hahahaha how cute. Love them. Looks like too much Xmas cheer already!!

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Jpmboy

Watch this Corgi shake his bootay!


----------



## lameness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you're looking for KBT help i suggest you use the search function or look in another forum, Google is your friend!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I understand that it's not a KBT thread, but since my question is Titan-related, I was hoping to get some help here, if possible.

Let's say that for now I just want to increase the fan speed through BIOS modification (i.e. no overclocking, changing power targets, etc). I typically run my rig under Linux for GP-GPU, and fan control is not available there, so BIOS flashing seems to be the only way.

So, I took my BIOS and increased both min and max fan speed to 100% using KBT. I double-checked the diff with the original BIOS in the hex editor: indeed, it changed 2 values from 30 & 85 to 100 & 100.
I flashed it -- the card booted with the *fan switched off*, even though GPU-Z was saying it's at 100%. Then I flashed another BIOS with min & max set to 85 -- now it booted with the default fan speed, but the fan quickly switched off again. I had to flash the original BIOS - now everything is back to normal, except for 80C temp in 30sec, so the card is running reduced clock speeds.

Do you have any suggestions on how to make the fan work at 85% or 100% all the time by modding the BIOS? Thanks in advance.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> so far 1202mhz core with 1.288v happy with this so far( game stable )
> 
> would like to hit 1300 but depends at what volts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored
> 
> 1962 on valley 1.0
> 2560x1440 8xAA
> 
> is that any good?


Most people run Valley at 1080p, it makes scores easier to compare. Rerun and post, then you'll get an easier comparison. A 780 gets 2600 stock, a Ti gets 2800 stock so a Titan is probably around 2700 stock.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Most people run Valley at 1080p, it makes scores easier to compare. Rerun and post, then you'll get an easier comparison. A 780 gets 2600 stock, a Ti gets 2800 stock so a Titan is probably around 2700 stock.


Thank you

rerun @ 1080 extreme hd

3271


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Watch this Corgi shake his bootay!


So, iv'e finally got every thing hooked up. Plug in PSU #1 & #2, motherboard lights up. Hit power button on motherboard, nothing happens.


----------



## LCRava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, iv'e finally got every thing hooked up. Plug in PSU #1 & #2, motherboard lights up. Hit power button on motherboard, nothing happens.


Skupples, what are you using to connect the PSUs?

On a different note, we live very close to each other. I am next to Gulfstream...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LCRava*
> 
> Skupples, what are you using to connect the PSUs?
> 
> On a different note, we live very close to each other. I am next to Gulfstream...


A unit called Add2PSU. You take the 24 pin from the second PSU, & a molex from the main (mobo/cpu) PSU, & hook them up in this central unit. If it was TOO much power, the fuse would blow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> A unit called Add2PSU. You take the 24 pin from the second PSU, & a molex from the main (mobo/cpu) PSU, & hook them up in this central unit. If it was TOO much power, the fuse would blow.


Power switch on psu 2? (Sorry, had to ask).

No post, nothing? This is the BE?


----------



## Asus11

hmmm this is odd everytime I exit valley 1.0 I can hear a screech noise / whine noise when exiting? coming from the computer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> hmmm this is odd everytime I exit valley 1.0 I can hear a screech noise / whine noise when exiting? coming from the computer


Escape out of the credits as qui kly as you can.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Power switch on psu 2? (Sorry, had to ask).
> 
> No post, nothing? This is the BE?


Both are switched on. No post, just Mobo LED's, functioning USB (charging my phone) & The aquaero coming on. All things hooked up to the first PSU. Only GPU's are hooked up to psu #2 It's not even trying to start like it ould with a bad memory stick, or lacking CPU 8 pin. Yes on BE, which I tested quite a bit before sticking it in the case. Also, the cooling system was all primed & bleed on the main PSU.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Escape out of the credits as qui kly as you can.


ay? what is causing it

I read a similar topic about a titan whining under load etc on evga forums and he said he swapped out a psu for a good one and it cured it..

I already have a good psu..well depends how you view corsair.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No post as in sequence of numbers at all? pci-E switches to on position?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So, iv'e finally got every thing hooked up. Plug in PSU #1 & #2, motherboard lights up. Hit power button on motherboard, nothing happens.


Clear CMOS ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Both are switched on. No post, just Mobo LED's, functioning USB (charging my phone) & The aquaero coming on. All things hooked up to the first PSU. Only GPU's are hooked up to psu #2 It's not even trying to start like it ould with a bad memory stick, or lacking CPU 8 pin. Yes on BE, which I tested quite a bit before sticking it in the case. Also, the cooling system was all primed & bleed on the main PSU.


You're gonna get a million questios from us,.... Most will be " yeah, sure i did". Remove the back panel just in case of mobo short. Both cpu plugs in, pcie aux power in, atx fully seated, clr cmos, (did the mb go dark for a moment?),

Pull the case power wires off the board and use the mobo start button.

Nothing?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No post as in sequence of numbers at all? pci-E switches to on position?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Clear CMOS ?


It wasn't even getting that far. Anyways, resolved the issue. Had mis-matched PSU cables. Had EVGA peripheral cords in the CORSAIR psu, & she didn't like it.

Jp - needed people throwing stuff like that out, was slightly brain dead like OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMGFDHFDGHFGHDFGHDFGHDFGH. Anyways, getting off this rubber domed bulldozer tower now. Time to go blow a fuse.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Is it possible for the temperature of the GPU to be different in different games considering that the OC settings are the same in each case and the only difference in each case is the game?

Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is it possible for the temperature of the GPU to be different in different games considering that the OC settings are the same in each case and the only difference in each case is the game?
> 
> Thank you!


absolutely YES!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It wasn't even getting that far. Anyways, resolved the issue. Had mis-matched PSU cables. Had EVGA peripheral cords in the CORSAIR psu, & she didn't like it.
> 
> Jp - needed people throwing stuff like that out, was slightly brain dead like OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMGFDHFDGHFGHDFGHDFGHDFGH. Anyways, getting off this rubber domed bulldozer tower now. Time to go blow a fuse.


Dauum dude - at least it was something simple... and didn't roast your rig!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> absolutely YES!


That's a bummer. I was thinking that winter was contributing to the low temps I have been getting even with higher than usual volts.

Anyways, is there any explanation as to why temps vary from game to game even when run at same volts and clocks?

Thanks a lot for the prompt reply! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That's a bummer. I was thinking that winter was contributing to the low temps I have been getting even with higher than usual volts.
> Anyways, is there any explanation as to why temps vary from game to game even when run at same volts and clocks?
> Thanks a lot for the prompt reply! I really appreciate it!


The simple answer is that different games load the gpu architecture differently. Just think about the original Crysis vs something like HalfLife2 (two of my old favorites !







)
Without a doubt, BF4 MP really heats up my GPUs compared to something like BlackOps MP.

what games are you comparing? I'm sure there are more expert opinions than mine here at OCN.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dauum dude - at least it was something simple... and didn't roast your rig!


It's going to take some time to get used to the Riv:BE clicking every time it turns on/off. Iv'e been told it's the integrated audio, the Max V Formula does it, but no where near as loud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That's a bummer. I was thinking that winter was contributing to the low temps I have been getting even with higher than usual volts.
> 
> Anyways, is there any explanation as to why temps vary from game to game even when run at same volts and clocks?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the prompt reply! I really appreciate it!


Easy. One word. Load... If your GPU's are @ 40% under load, they won't heat up as much, if they are @ 99% they are going to pull more energy, thus put out more heat. Games that load similarly, will run similar temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's going to take some time to get used to the Riv:BE clicking every time it turns on/off. Iv'e been told it's the integrated audio, the Max V Formula does it, but no where near as loud.
> Easy. One word. Load... If your GPU's are @ 40% under load, they won't heat up as much, if they are @ 99% they are going to pull more energy, thus put out more heat. Games that load similarly, will run similar temps.


Yeah - took me awhile to stop flinching *every time* I heard that click... it is the audio amp. It's a good mobo, but needs an improved bios. Some settings are broken, like phase control...

hey - BTW, for whatever it's worth since i think you went the premix route: I opened the titan's EK nickel/plexi waterblocks before moving them to the 2700K rig... good as new on the inside after 9 mths hard use. DW + RLWW.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The simple answer is that different games load the gpu architecture differently. Just think about the original Crysis vs something like HalfLife2 (two of my old favorites !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Without a doubt, BF4 MP really heats up my GPUs compared to something like BlackOps MP.
> 
> what games are you comparing? I'm sure there are more expert opinions than mine here at OCN.


I don't get what you said about Crysis and HL2. Never played HL2, and I had just got a 3870 when I played Crysis and it felt smooth enough at max settings at 1024x768. So I didn't bother about anything else. (I had no idea what "FPS" was back then, just used to turn down the settings until the game felt smooth.)

Sorry for the digression. The games I'm comparing are FC3 and Metro LL vs NFS Rivals. 3/4 months back, I was struggling to keep temps below 80c even at 1.162v/1.175v in games like FC3 and MLL. But now, in NFS Rivals, I've never noticed the temp go above 65c, even at 1.187v.

I was kinda hoping that it was the ambient temp that is responsible for such a huge drop in temp. Then I would finally be able to utilize the full 1.212v (and some more probably). Also, I wouldn't have to worry about custom cooling, air-conditioning my room would suffice.

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Easy. One word. Load... If your GPU's are @ 40% under load, they won't heat up as much, if they are @ 99% they are going to pull more energy, thus put out more heat. Games that load similarly, will run similar temps.


I have considered that. In both games, the usage was near about 100%.

What does games that "load" similarly mean?
EDIT : I got what "load" means. Got to get some sleep.









Thank you!


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If it's on haswell or ivybridge it's possible. Though would likely be pushing the PSU to it's max.


It is, its with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz. Thanks Skupples. I guess I'll look into upgrading to a 860w or 1k so I can run a slight GPU overclock too.

Thank you


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> rerun @ 1080 extreme hd
> 
> 3271


Thats a good score. To put that in perspective my 780 FTW running at 1254mhz/6300memory got 3100.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - took me awhile to stop flinching *every time* I heard that click... it is the audio amp. It's a good mobo, but needs an improved bios. Some settings are broken, like phase control...
> 
> hey - BTW, for whatever it's worth since i think you went the premix route: I opened the titan's EK nickel/plexi waterblocks before moving them to the 2700K rig... good as new on the inside after 9 mths hard use. DW + RLWW.


Ended up going with Liquid Utopia. My new blocks from EK should be here after Christmas. They tried to send me just plates, but I was admiment that i'm an inept tool that needed total replacements. They are sending out all copper blocks. 2x titan coppers, & 1x copper supremacy. Can't decide if I should list them on the market place, or put them on amazon/ebay. They are brand new, & people would probably try to talk me down in the marketplace.

The AIsuite 3.0 is a total waste of hard drive space. I can't even get it to change the PWM device connected to the cpu_header. Install inc, iv'e never used this program before, guess I should of stuck with never using it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> It is, its with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz. Thanks Skupples. I guess I'll look into upgrading to a 860w or 1k so I can run a slight GPU overclock too.
> 
> Thank you


EVGA P2 1000w is a glorious PSU. Platinum rating, 1000W. Definitely one of the best power supplies on the market right now. It's also priced pretty well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ended up going with Liquid Utopia. My new blocks from EK should be here after Christmas. They tried to send me just plates, but I was admiment that i'm an inept tool that needed total replacements. They are sending out all copper blocks. 2x titan coppers, & 1x copper supremacy. Can't decide if I should list them on the market place, or put them on amazon/ebay. They are brand new, & people would probably try to talk me down in the marketplace.
> 
> The AIsuite 3.0 is a total waste of hard drive space. I can't even get it to change the PWM device connected to the cpu_header. Install inc, iv'e never used this program before, guess I should of stuck with never using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA P2 1000w is a glorious PSU. Platinum rating, 1000W. Definitely one of the best power supplies on the market right now. It's also priced pretty well.


Yeah - I deleted it from the p9x79EWS mobo... only installed the usb charger app. so far, very limited options for overclocking. Many of the bios parameters are completely borked. CPU LLC is okay, vssca is crap, an phase control is an off switch!
I do have the goofy ROG handheld connected. It reads vcore and vccsa poorly -floats while a DMM is rock steady off the read points.

I really hope asus issues a new/improved bios for this flagship Rampage $ Black mobo!!

oh - still can't get this gskill 2666 ram past [email protected] cl11. in that regard, no better than my E WS.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That's a bummer. I was thinking that winter was contributing to the low temps I have been getting even with higher than usual volts.
> 
> Anyways, is there any explanation as to why temps vary from game to game even when run at same volts and clocks?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the prompt reply! I really appreciate it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The simple answer is that different games load the gpu architecture differently. Just think about the original Crysis vs something like HalfLife2 (two of my old favorites !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Without a doubt, BF4 MP really heats up my GPUs compared to something like BlackOps MP.
> 
> what games are you comparing? I'm sure there are more expert opinions than mine here at OCN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's going to take some time to get used to the Riv:BE clicking every time it turns on/off. Iv'e been told it's the integrated audio, the Max V Formula does it, but no where near as loud.
> Easy. One word. Load... If your GPU's are @ 40% under load, they won't heat up as much, if they are @ 99% they are going to pull more energy, thus put out more heat. Games that load similarly, will run similar temps.


That´s not the whole story, while at full load you have more heat of course, you might have light power draw or heavy power draw, depending on the kind of instructions the game is requiring from the GPU, Ex: the more graphics demanding Crysis 3: at stock clocks and voltages i get 99% GPU usage, 45C and 80/90% power draw, with Darksiders 2 at stock clocks and voltages i get: 99% GPU usage, 30C and 60/70% power draw!

Cheers guys and happy holidays for all of you!









Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jpmboy

Hypothetically speaking... So what would you (all) buy today... a 3970X for ~ $700, a 49xx, or ?? I'm looking at a 3970X for $700... but the IMC on a 49xx may be the deciding factor?


----------



## dealio

here is something i do not understand: if i increase the power target too much the power usage goes down proportionally.









and voltage and clocks are not throttling
















Power Target 135% = Power 135%
Power Target 150% = Power 148%
Power Target 175% = Power 145%
Power Target 200% = Power 142%
Power Target 250% = Power 139%
Power Target 291% = Power 136%

im running skyn3t's v2 bios. my titan is maxed out running cudaminer (scrypt coin miner for nvidia).










notice how the power use goes down, i was manually stepping up the power target as above


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hypothetically speaking... So what would you (all) buy today... a 3970X for ~ $700, a 49xx, or ?? I'm looking at a 3970X for $700... but the IMC on a 49xx may be the deciding factor?


3970x for $700?

Go 4930k... Get into the newer tech.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - I deleted it from the p9x79EWS mobo... only installed the usb charger app. so far, very limited options for overclocking. Many of the bios parameters are completely borked. CPU LLC is okay, vssca is crap, an phase control is an off switch!
> I do have the goofy ROG handheld connected. It reads vcore and vccsa poorly -floats while a DMM is rock steady off the read points.
> 
> I really hope asus issues a new/improved bios for this flagship Rampage $ Black mobo!!
> 
> oh - still can't get this gskill 2666 ram past [email protected] cl11. in that regard, no better than my E WS.


hehe, I sold the panel for 75$.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3970x for $700?
> 
> Go 4930k... Get into the newer tech.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1311.R1.TR10.TRC2.A0.X3970x&_nkw=3970x&_sacat=0&_from=R40

yeah - the 4930 seems right for that reason, but I'm not seeing great OCs with them in general. The IMC seems to be the justification over sandy-E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hehe, I sold the panel for 75$.


whyy would someone buy it? Ebay? I may list mine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whyy would someone buy it? Ebay? I may list mine.


Mentioned thinking about selling it in the owners club, & some one PMed me with an offer I couldn't refuse. Asus is selling them for 99$.

Sigh, Corsair only supplies 2x molex cables with the AX860... While they give 4x SATA power cables... I have to order a single cable because Corsair thinks people are going to run 16 HDD/SSD's, but only need 2x molex cables.


----------



## Mongo

I sold mine on Ebay for $59.99 with $10 shipping.

Now if I could sell the Assassins Creed IV code for $30 I would be set.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> I sold mine on Ebay for $59.99 with $10 shipping.


taking pictures now...


----------



## skupples

I luckily have access to free shipping, so my shipping charges are always low, & all profit.









Sigh, silly coincidence. Start running a bench AT STOCK MIND YOU... & the houses power flickers on & off. No way it was the beast. It hasn't even been dialed into beast mode yet.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> here is something i do not understand: if i increase the power target too much the power usage goes down proportionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and voltage and clocks are not throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Target 135% = Power 135%
> Power Target 150% = Power 148%
> Power Target 175% = Power 145%
> Power Target 200% = Power 142%
> Power Target 250% = Power 139%
> Power Target 291% = Power 136%
> 
> im running skyn3t's v2 bios. my titan is maxed out running cudaminer (scrypt coin miner for nvidia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the power use goes down, i was manually stepping up the power target as above


Hey Dealio, have a read from one of my posts:

_"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)
_


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ay? what is causing it
> 
> I read a similar topic about a titan whining under load etc on evga forums and he said he swapped out a psu for a good one and it cured it..
> 
> I already have a good psu..well depends how you view corsair.


Coil whine. The credits of all Unigine benchmarks cause it in my experience, especially bad on my Titans...

Btw, Jpmboy, is that your R1 in your avatar? Thinking about picking up a new bike this next year (been since 2008 since I sold my ZX10R and I'm really missing it these days)...


----------



## skupples

Side panels are finally on the 900D. Sadly, there is just too much wiring in the basement to attach the rear side panel for now though. I rather have the wires hanging out, than restrict the bottom rad to hell & back. My next project is A.) A massive tube res so I can get my flow rates higher, & B.) buying the tools needed to customize my wire lengths.

won't get time to OC & bench until Tuesday. going to be a long Monday!!!


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> here is something i do not understand: if i increase the power target too much the power usage goes down proportionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and voltage and clocks are not throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Target 135% = Power 135%
> Power Target 150% = Power 148%
> Power Target 175% = Power 145%
> Power Target 200% = Power 142%
> Power Target 250% = Power 139%
> Power Target 291% = Power 136%
> 
> im running skyn3t's v2 bios. my titan is maxed out running cudaminer (scrypt coin miner for nvidia).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the power use goes down, i was manually stepping up the power target as above
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dealio, have a read from one of my posts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

i have read that before and twice now again... im still just as confused as to *why the power usage goes DOWN when power target goes UP*. .


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hypothetically speaking... So what would you (all) buy today... a 3970X for ~ $700, a 49xx, or ?? I'm looking at a 3970X for $700... but the IMC on a 49xx may be the deciding factor?


I would go with either the 4930k or 4960k, especially if you got the rive-be. You might check RIVE thread since some folks over there did check the ive-e against sandy-e and were successful in OCing them.

I will soon report results on 4960k on a RIVE (in about 3 weeks) after I build the new system in to a Phanteks Enthoo Primo. I will keep you guys posted on this system:

1 x 480 mm Alphacool (push / pull GT AP 15)
2 x 240 mm Alphacool (AP 15)
1 280 XSPC rad (4 Phanteks fans in push pull)
2 D5 PWM pumps
2 Titans in copper/acetal Ek blocks (shorties)
1 koolance 380 block
64 GB 2400

and put some pictures here.

On a side note Merry Christmas to you all and happy 2014, the best club in ocn where I meet incredible people. I will be away for two weeks so I want to leave the message before the travel.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i have read that before and twice now again... im still just as confused as to *why the power usage goes DOWN when power target goes UP*. .


Its just the percentage that goes down, the power draw remains the same:

_Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W_

Base PT = 300W With 300W bios = 300W x *100%* = 300W
Base PT = 300W With 500W bios = 500W x *60%* = 300W










Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

EDIT: But due to the way the TDP is handled and as its dynamic by nature ( and the way its set in the bios with minimum, medium and maximum values, being the minimum correlated to the maximum, interdependent ), i found through measurements that its more accurate to determine the power draw at any given moment with this formula: *aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongo*
> 
> I sold mine on Ebay for $59.99 with $10 shipping.
> 
> Now if I could sell the Assassins Creed IV code for $30 I would be set.


yeah - I'm using it as a drink coaster...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i have read that before and twice now again... im still just as confused as to *why the power usage goes DOWN when power target goes UP*. .


Because it's percentage based. Like Ed just linked. If you increase power target, but the amount of draw stays the same, it's going to read a lower % on the OSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I'm using it as a drink coaster...













This was my third titans job while waiting for Riv:BE


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i have read that before and twice now again... im still just as confused as to *why the power usage goes DOWN when power target goes UP*. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's percentage based. Like Ed just linked*. If you increase power target, but the amount of draw stays the same*, it's going to read a lower % on the OSD.
Click to expand...

i feel much derp

so power target is not a way to control power draw? when draw is _constant_, or in this situtaion _capped_, higher target does nothing?

so the Power % in AB is a % of the power target? apercent of a percent







i understand this but, still makes no sense as to whats the point of changing PT above 100% then, maybe its too early


----------



## skupples

From the way I understand it... It basically tells the card how much it CAN draw not how much to draw.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> From the way I understand it... It basically tells the card how much it CAN draw not how much to draw.


if you put it that way WELL THAT MAKES COMPLETE SENSE /post coffee

so kids, moral of the story is: raise Power Target % until Power% stops going up to get moar hashrate. or crank it all the way up. same thing


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys i have my 2 x titans on water full ek-wb.Today when i was play bf4 i notice-hear little coilwhine both of my cards at 1.150v.I have a enermax platimax 1500w.Is this normal for too low votage?ok when i benching at 1.3 and above i think the coilwhine is normal but for low voltage?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> if you put it that way WELL THAT MAKES COMPLETE SENSE /post coffee
> 
> so kids, moral of the story is: *raise Power Target % until Power% stops going up to get moar hashrate. or crank it all the way up. same thing*


Yap! exactly what i wrote in my guides! the slider does not give you accurate draw, only increases the maximum limit of current the card can draw!
slider at 50% or at full only makes sense when the card is pulling more amps from the PSU and you see the power draw increase and you need more room!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

w000 First order came!!! Titan blocks + Plates and a few random fittings I ordered to test the look of (and keep for backups for anything else)

3 - ??? more to go


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Guys i have my 2 x titans on water full ek-wb.Today when i was play bf4 i notice-hear little coilwhine both of my cards at 1.150v.I have a enermax platimax 1500w.Is this normal for too low votage?ok when i benching at 1.3 and above i think the coilwhine is normal but for low voltage?


Dont worry, i hear it some times too at stock, depending on the load the card has at the time!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Coil whine happens and its usually nothing to worry about. Also depends on the application (the credits of Valley will make any card whine like crazy)...


----------



## _REAPER_

TITANS are in and up and running soon to overclock the mess out of these


----------



## dealio

*is my card going to melt if i keep this up??* voltage is relatively low, and temps are not crazy... but pulling over 650 watts from wall, CPU is using 57 watts...

skyn3ts v2 + LLC-0.exe


----------



## Azazil1190

OccamRazor Majin SSJ Eric thanks for the answer


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> *is my card going to melt if i keep this up??* voltage is relatively low, and temps are not crazy... but pulling over 650 watts from wall, CPU is using 57 watts...
> 
> skyn3ts v2 + LLC-0.exe


I'm on water and I wouldn't do that. 160% sustained TDP is way too much, especially with 300W being 100%, imo. But that's a very impressive hash rate for team green. What kind of hash rates do you see around 100% TDP?


----------



## Asus11

what do you guys have the power% set to on AB,, I thought it really didn't matter much how much it was on? maybe I was wrong?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what do you guys have the power% set to on AB,, I thought it really didn't matter much how much it was on? maybe I was wrong?


A quote from one of my posts:

"Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
*It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program*, *just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops* and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"

The PT tab is just a limit you can raise with the slider, just increase it when you have stutters or frame drops when power draw goes over 100% and it becomes limited by the amount set on the slider!
Having the slider on the middle or at max doesn't affect performance until the power demand increases and hits the limit!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## LunaP

Holy crap its been a while since I've played an MMO, playing the new Aura Kingdom, looks amazing, but GPU's are needing fans set to 80+ to keep it just barely below 90C when in surround lol, hate these unoptimized versions so hoping a profile comes out soon or there are settings for this, though I'm not on WC yet so REALLY looking forward to this as I just put the power to 106% and I went from 30fps to 65 fps

my god I can only imagine what WC will do for this +_+

My parts arrive today too!!


----------



## WaXmAn

All finished Titans (3x)









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waxman/media/IMG_20131206_195916_zpsdaa1a07f.jpg.html


----------



## skupples

where's the PSU?!

That is awesome!!!!! Good work man!

windows experience, such a joke. 5.9 rating for 3x titans. lololololol


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> where's the PSU?!
> 
> That is awesome!!!!! Good work man!


Its the Corsair 540, PSU is on the other side. Perfect case for WCing!


----------



## LunaP

w000t my 3rd titan arrived and STILL smells brandnew!!!! They sent a freee backplate too w/ it though its an evga Imma use the XSPC, gonna test it out first in the air cooled. Then slap some blocks on.

*edit*

awwwww it won't fit in my cosmos it needs half an inch more to fit in the next PCI-E slot and the power supply is in the way







I'll just swap out one of the others and test it then prep it.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> where's the PSU?!
> 
> That is awesome!!!!! Good work man!
> 
> windows experience, such a joke. 5.9 rating for 3x titans. lololololol


that's odd, my 670 got 7.9, but I've stopped paying attention to it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> that's odd, my 670 got 7.9, but I've stopped paying attention to it.


lol, I re-ran it for the hell of it, because yeah... WEI = useless... 7.9 average [email protected]


----------



## Koniakki

Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!


Same to you Buddy!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Merry Christmas to everyone. sky wishes the best for everyone. Now let me ear my Brazilian BBQ


----------



## skupples

Funny you said that Sky, we are going to Chima tomorrow. Brazilian steakhouse.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you said that Sky, we are going to Chima tomorrow. Brazilian steakhouse.


my first time there was with wife to celebrate our marriage. I have been down in most of the Brazilian restaurant come from North Boston to south Florida and I can say Chima is one of the best in my list.

PS: for a second I though you said you are going to china. I was like wth.

Enjoy there bud. Make sure you ask the guy to cut some juice picanha. Not too tick just about 1/4 have salad not heave food just to enjoy the meat. Cuz the rest you can find easy but not the picanha.


----------



## skupples

Will do!

They always try to fill you up with Salad & sausage, I don't fall for those tricks. If it isn't red, it's not on my plate!!!!!!

btw, 1,000,000 post thread is best x-mas-eve thread.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> my first time there was with wife to celebrate our marriage. I have been down in most of the Brazilian restaurant come from North Boston to south Florida and I can say Chima is one of the best in my list.
> 
> PS: for a second I though you said you are going to china. I was like wth.
> 
> Enjoy there bud. Make sure you ask the guy to cut some *juice picanha*. Not too tick just about 1/4 have salad not heave food just to enjoy the meat. Cuz the rest you can find easy but not the picanha.


Yap Picanha all the way baby!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you said that Sky, we are going to Chima tomorrow. Brazilian steakhouse.


OMG you suck That place is the absolute best! They open on Christmas?


----------



## skupples

not positive, we normally go on either christmas eve, or the 26th. Which leads me to believe they are closed on the actual day. We are going thursday this year.


----------



## clayton006

Unrelated news... I got my Dell 24" UHD monitor today and it is OSSIM!!!! Will try to post some pics tomorrow. Glad I've got my Titans!


----------



## _REAPER_

how to you test to see how your cards rate as far a quality


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> where's the PSU?!
> 
> That is awesome!!!!! Good work man!
> 
> windows experience, such a joke. 5.9 rating for 3x titans. lololololol


weird, whats holding it back? It uses whatever scores lowest (but you should know that) for example, I get 8.6 w/ 4 titans (id imagine it wouldn't be too different w/ 3, but I don't have a 7200 rpm hdd) which is what I assume is crippling the score.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Coil whine. The credits of all Unigine benchmarks cause it in my experience, especially bad on my Titans...
> is b
> Btw, Jpmboy, is that your R1 in your avatar? Thinking about picking up a new bike this next year (been since 2008 since I sold my ZX10R and I'm really missing it these days)...


HOW FUNNY! I was just telling my wife how much I miss my bike while looking at that same avatar before I read your post LOL. She had me sell my GSXR750 and my 98 TransAm to get this blasted house. It seemed like a good idea at the time lol. Now Im getting restless!

I'll have to post pics some time. I saved them to torture myself every once in awhile. Remind me that she WILL be getting me another one lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> how to you test to see how your cards rate as far a quality


You mean ASIC? fire up GPUz and right click on the top left corner and click "read asic quality"



Enjoy your Holidays man! You deserve it!










"Mors contumeliam prae" How true!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clayton006*
> 
> Unrelated news... I got my Dell 24" UHD monitor today and it is OSSIM!!!! Will try to post some pics tomorrow. Glad I've got my Titans!


How you get the Dell monitor? Last time I checked Dell's site, the checkout for the monitor said it would ship the week of January 28th. So how did you get yours?

sent by rooted Sony Xperia Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

^ mine only goes to 7.9









w.e.i only tests aero performance when testing GPU's.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> HOW FUNNY! I was just telling my wife how much I miss my bike while looking at that same avatar before I read your post LOL. She had me sell my GSXR750 and my 98 TransAm to get this blasted house. It seemed like a good idea at the time lol. Now Im getting restless!
> 
> I'll have to post pics some time. I saved them to torture myself every once in awhile. Remind me that she WILL be getting me another one lol.


Well my wife didn't make me sell mine (I sold it to buy a new G37S at the time) but she hasn't let me get another one since. But the time is nigh!









Btw, I know WEI is fairly useless but I actually miss it in Win8.1 for what its worth...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> HOW FUNNY! I was just telling my wife how much I miss my bike while looking at that same avatar before I read your post LOL. *She had me sell my GSXR750 and my 98 TransAm* to get this blasted house. It seemed like a good idea at the time lol. Now Im getting restless!
> 
> I'll have to post pics some time. I saved them to torture myself every once in awhile. Remind me that she WILL be getting me another one lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well my wife didn't make me sell mine (I sold it to buy a new G37S at the time) *but she hasn't let me get another one since*. But the time is nigh!


My girlfriend (at the time) encouraged me to buy my Harley, even my mom already rode with me on her birthday!








Perhaps i shouldnt get married if my future wife is going to make me sell my 48!











Cheers guys, enjoy your Holidays!









Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> *is my card going to melt if i keep this up??* voltage is relatively low, and temps are not crazy... but pulling over 650 watts from wall, CPU is using 57 watts...
> 
> skyn3ts v2 + LLC-0.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on water and I wouldn't do that. 160% sustained TDP is way too much, especially with 300W being 100%, imo. But that's a very impressive hash rate for team green. What kind of hash rates do you see around 100% TDP?
Click to expand...

i decided not to risk it too much, so im mining at 1202MHz max

at 100% TDP dialing down voltage is a must or else throttle ensues. i managed to pull ~ 570kh/s at "lower than stock"


----------



## LunaP

Merry xmas everyone! 30 minutes to go here!

Also I ordered those thermal pads that you guys mentioned, from fujipoly, the packs were a bit small so I'll need to order more since I need like 15+ for my Titans I think? I got 0.5mm 1.0 and 1.5 just to be sure, since I got the XSPC Razor blocks that come w/ 0.5 by default, should I stick w/ that or would you recommend going 1.0? Also does anyone have a pic of their titan from the front side where they put their strips prior to putting their block on so I could see for reference?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Merry xmas everyone! 30 minutes to go here!
> 
> Also I ordered those thermal pads that you guys mentioned, from fujipoly, the packs were a bit small so I'll need to order more since I need like 15+ for my Titans I think? I got 0.5mm 1.0 and 1.5 just to be sure, since I got the XSPC Razor blocks that come w/ 0.5 by default, should I stick w/ that or would you recommend going 1.0? Also does anyone have a pic of their titan from the front side where they put their strips prior to putting their block on so I could see for reference?


Well IMO it depends on the block clearance! if your blocks come with 0.5 it means its meant to be that thickness by manufacturer knowledge!
Now, my first EK block didnt bring any thermal pads (by some packaging error a assume) and i bought some pads at a local store but they only had 1.5!
I have my second Titan with EK´s supplied thermal pads,1.0 (mosfets) 0.5 (rest of VRM´s and memory chips) and see no difference in temps to the other Titan with 1.5 pads!









My









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Ithanul

Well, I may soon be getting me another Titan here soon off a guy for 600. Only thing is, it is a Superclocked version. My current one is just a basic Titan so I just wondering if I get this second one would flashing both at the same time be alright, and how well would a SC and Basic Titan work together in SLI?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I may soon be getting me another Titan here soon off a guy for 600. Only thing is, it is a Superclocked version. My current one is just a basic Titan so I just wondering if I get this second one would flashing both at the same time be alright, and how well would a SC and Basic Titan work together in SLI?


I was in the same boat, I had an original then got a SC off ebay, they work fine together currently, so you can flash either or first.


----------



## MilesK

wrong thread!


----------



## chrisguitar

Merry Xmas people! got a Titan for christmas









I am now apart of the club!


----------



## Nunzi

Happy holiday's to all......


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Merry Xmas people! got a Titan for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now apart of the club!


Congrats & welcome!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, I may soon be getting me another Titan here soon off a guy for 600. Only thing is, it is a Superclocked version. My current one is just a basic Titan so I just wondering if I get this second one would flashing both at the same time be alright, and how well would a SC and Basic Titan work together in SLI?


Same card, same bios with different clocks!








Will do SLI just fine like LunaP said!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Same card, same bios with different clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do SLI just fine like LunaP said!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


That good to hear. Just means if I manage to get get the card. I have to buy another water block, but o boy, if I finally build up to surround setup with monitors or go with a big 1600 resolution one.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That good to hear. Just means if I manage to get get the card. I have to buy another water block, but o boy, if I finally build up to surround setup with monitors or go with a big 1600 resolution one.




3x 27" portrait 120hz VG278HE!

Will only upgrade when 1600P or 4K 120hz monitors are mainstream!
These in portrait are amazing and the fluidity is superb! Once you go 120hz you dont go back!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> here is something i do not understand: if i increase the power target too much the power usage goes down proportionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and voltage and clocks are not throttling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Target 135% = Power 135%
> Power Target 150% = Power 148%
> Power Target 175% = Power 145%
> Power Target 200% = Power 142%
> Power Target 250% = Power 139%
> Power Target 291% = Power 136%
> 
> im running skyn3t's v2 bios. my titan is maxed out running cudaminer (scrypt coin miner for nvidia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the power use goes down, i was manually stepping up the power target as above


Your reading it backwards. It's the opposite. U want to increase your tdp until your clocks stop throttling and/or till your benchmark score(s) stop increasing due to increasing it.


----------



## chrisguitar

Hey is there a way to get the Geforce Experience games settings thingo working with the Titan?

I was using a GTX 570 so I'm not sure on the settings I can use with the Titan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Hey is there a way to get the Geforce Experience games settings thingo working with the Titan?
> 
> I was using a GTX 570 so I'm not sure on the settings I can use with the Titan.


while it does function, I feel like it doesn't understand what titans can do. @least, this has been my experience running surround. It ALWAYS tells me to drop below HD resolution.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> while it does function, I feel like it doesn't understand what titans can do. @least, this has been my experience running surround. It ALWAYS tells me to drop below HD resolution.


damn


----------



## skupples

I also haven't used the software in months & months, so maybe things have changed.


----------



## L36

Just to confirm, 100% on skynet's 1006 v2 bios is 300W right? getting 550khs on 1006 core but was at 1175 core hitting in 650s territory but that 140% TDP began to scare me as VRMs got toasty, very toasty. Just looking for input on what TDP other are on.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Just to confirm, 100% on skynet's 1006 v2 bios is 300W right? getting 550khs on 1006 core but was at 1175 core hitting in 650s territory but that 140% TDP began to scare me as VRMs got toasty, very toasty. Just looking for input on what TDP others mine at on water.


Yes, and all the way to 300 is 600w.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, and all the way to 300 is 600w.


Thanks. Sitting at 105% right now at 1006 core and VRMs aren't burning hot to the touch anymore on the back.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Just to confirm, 100% on skynet's 1006 v2 bios is 300W right? getting 550khs on 1006 core but was at 1175 core hitting in 650s territory but that 140% TDP began to scare me as VRMs got toasty, very toasty. Just looking for input on what TDP other are on.


[email protected] or [email protected] ? What voltage? *EDIT now i re-read your post, you´re talking about kilohashes not Watts!







My bad!







*
Such high temps on the VRM´s? What blocks do you have? EK?

Here is one of my posts on TDP:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)



here are my measurements on my Titans; with the formula aW x b% = cW and then compare with the draw from the wall with a kill-a-watt and applying the 80% efficiency to the PSU to compare the power draw from the formula!

"_Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Power draw just for one card
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!_"

This is a simple equation to check power:

"6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W "

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, and all the way to 300 is 600w.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Sitting at 105% right now at 1006 core and VRMs aren't burning hot to the touch anymore on the back.
Click to expand...

did you know you can increase hash rate by dialing down voltage??


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> [email protected] or [email protected] ? What voltage?
> Such high temps on the VRM´s? What blocks do you have? EK?
> 
> Here is one of my posts on TDP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)
> 
> 
> 
> here are my measurements on my Titans; with the formula aW x b% = cW and then compare with the draw from the wall with a kill-a-watt and applying the 80% efficiency to the PSU to compare the power draw from the formula!
> 
> "Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> This is a simple equation to check power:
> 
> "6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W "
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)


So Why am i getting 1000W TDP at 155% on auto voltage (1.138V) at 1137mhz on my 2 Titans?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So Why am i getting 1000W TDP at 155% on auto voltage (1.138V) at 1137mhz on my 2 Titans?


Sounds like your watt-o-meter(or w/e you are using to read wattage) is busted...

anyone have some advice for making tri-sli smoother?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like your watt-o-meter(or w/e you are using to read wattage) is busted...
> 
> anyone have some advice for making tri-sli smoother?


Its on corsair link i dont use a meter when i can use a direct feed from the psu


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't bother with the GeForce Experience crap because it tries to tell me to lower settings and I bought two Titans to MAX every game (and they can). Just turn it off and manual set the settings to whatever you find acceptable (since you only have one you won't be able to max everything). In my experience two Titans will max anything at 1440p but you'll need three for surround gaming maxed...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So Why am i getting 1000W TDP at 155% on auto voltage (1.138V) at 1137mhz on my 2 Titans?


Youre not getting 1000W TDP (bios limited to 600W per card), youre getting 1000W off the PSU to your entire computer: 300W x 155% = 465W x 2 Titans = 930W!
You need more than 1000W for your computer at that power draw!
Johnny Guru hinted that corsair link wasn't that accurate, think about it, if with auto voltage (up to 1,212v with modded bios or stock 1,187V) you go up with voltage (1,3V +) what draw would you have? 1500W? 1700W? Somethings off in the software IMO!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Youre not getting 1000W TDP (bios limited to 600W per card), youre getting 1000W off the PSU to your entire computer: 300W x 155% = 465W x 2 Titans = 930W!
> You need more than 1000W for your computer at that power draw and that voltage wont get you that draw anyway!
> Johnny Guru hinted that corsair link wasn't that accurate, think about it, if with auto voltage (up to 1,212v with modded bios or stock 1,187V) you go up with voltage (1,3V +) what draw would you have? 1500W? 1700W? Somethings off in the software IMO!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Well i know when ive put it past 160% power ive tripped the psu and it shut off so its not far off I compensate 240W for the rest of pc give or take. So at 155% im maxed out on 1200W and the volage was 1.038v btw


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Its on corsair link i dont use a meter when i can use a direct feed from the psu


That's with one or two cards in the system? If it's only one, it's broken (common problem with link) if it's 2, it's close to reality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't bother with the GeForce Experience crap because it tries to tell me to lower settings and I bought two Titans to MAX every game (and they can). Just turn it off and manual set the settings to whatever you find acceptable (since you only have one you won't be able to max everything). In my experience two Titans will max anything at 1440p but you'll need three for surround gaming maxed...


yeah... About that... I'm trying to sort my way through the issues of tri-sli.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Well i know when ive put it past 160% power ive tripped the psu and it shut off so its not far off I compensate 240W for the rest of pc give or take. So at 155% im maxed out on 1200W and the volage was 1.038v btw


Yes, you can have high power draw with lower voltage, i corrected my post already!








It depends on the card load and specific code execution! Mining and cuda comes to mind!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, you can have high power draw with lower voltage, i corrected my post already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the card load and specific code execution! Mining and cuda comes to mind!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yea benching . I havent mined in ages . only tried it out for a night and woke up to a room feeling like a sauna so didnt bother again. So what if i water cool these 2 . hitting 1.3V at 155% damn near trips the psu. I would like to hit 1500mhz im sure its possible on cards that do 1335mhz on air.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> did you know you can increase hash rate by dialing down voltage??


That's because decreasing voltage would decrease TDP and in turn clock would go up. Although i cant dial down the voltage from 1187. If i set it to something less, it just ignores my request but if i set it to something higher, it works fine. Nonetheless, I'm hovering around 105% right now at 1006 core with 1187mv. I'm sticking with this as i don't want to put so much strain on the PCI E in terms of power draw since 300W maxes out the 2 PCI power plugs. In addition to i know very little about the titan VRMs and not sure if they can take such prolonged abuse in terms of consumption since i leave my system on cuda pretty much 24/7. Rather have less hashrate but a working card.
Also, I have the EK block with the backplate.


----------



## skupples

Guess who forgot to force gen 3? THIS GUY!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

TTL on Youtube is really starting to aggravate me with his Titan bashing. Recently he's argued that the 780Ti "blows Titan out of the water" which I called him out on. Now he has posted a video of SLI 780Ti's and compared their bench numbers with old Titan scores he had from earlier this year. Keep in mind that the 780Ti's boosted to 1110MHz stock while the Titans were down around 900MHz or so and on earlier drivers. He then goes on and on about how the 780Ti FS score is 2k points higher than SLI Titans blah blah blah.

Now I understand that the 780Ti has a fully unlocked GK110 and faster memory so it is indeed a faster card than the Titan. But let's remember than it only has 192 extra cuda cores over Titan which means only around a 5-7% advantage which I hardly believe qualifies as "blowing something out of the water". Just for comparison, I ran FS Extreme matching his core clocks on my Titans (but stock memory) and came up around 1k points short. I then matched memory clocks and boosted the Titans to 1175MHz (65MHz faster than the 780Ti's were clocked at in his video) and matched his GPU score of 11082. So as you can see, the 780Ti's 192 cuda core advantage is equal to about a 65MHz core OC on Titan (and a memory OC to the 780Ti's stock 1749MHz). Sure its a faster card and unquestioningly the new King of GPU's but the 780Ti most definitely does not blow the Titan out of the water in performance alone.

Now when price is factored in, well, that's another matter...


----------



## skupples

Sure, stock for stock, the water blowing does exist... With what WEEEEEE do with our gpu's it's meh... 780 to titan was a 150mhz difference, soooo what does that leave between titan & 780ti?







I am jelly of how the 780ti memory OC's though, 8ghz is hot.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I'm not jelly of that 3GB VRAM though!


----------



## skupples

Nope, now that i'm running 3x it's easy to run settings that exceed 3gb in any of these new games.

btw, where does one find the gen 3 hack?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> TTL on Youtube is really starting to aggravate me with his Titan bashing. Recently he's argued that the 780Ti "blows Titan out of the water" which I called him out on. Now he has posted a video of SLI 780Ti's and compared their bench numbers with old Titan scores he had from earlier this year. Keep in mind that the 780Ti's boosted to 1110MHz stock while the Titans were down around 900MHz or so and on earlier drivers. He then goes on and on about how the 780Ti FS score is 2k points higher than SLI Titans blah blah blah.
> 
> Now I understand that the 780Ti has a fully unlocked GK110 and faster memory so it is indeed a faster card than the Titan. But let's remember than it only has 192 extra cuda cores over Titan which means only around a 5-7% advantage which I hardly believe qualifies as "blowing something out of the water". Just for comparison, I ran FS Extreme matching his core clocks on my Titans (but stock memory) and came up around 1k points short. I then matched memory clocks and boosted the Titans to 1175MHz (65MHz faster than the 780Ti's were clocked at in his video) and matched his GPU score of 11082. So as you can see, the 780Ti's 192 cuda core advantage is equal to about a 65MHz core OC on Titan (and a memory OC to the 780Ti's stock 1749MHz). Sure its a faster card and unquestioningly the new King of GPU's but the 780Ti most definitely does not blow the Titan out of the water in performance alone.
> 
> Now when price is factored in, well, that's another matter...


Titan also has less TMUs vs the Ti, 224 vs 240.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Titan also has less TMUs vs the Ti, 224 vs 240.


780 has 192TMU´s and still only 5/7% difference for the Titan, there are not big differences between the cards in performance/clock (200mhz/15/20% - 780/Titan/780Ti); the thing is, 780 had higher clocks than the Titan on average and now the Ti has even better on lower voltages, removing that, the only differentiating factor is the memory amount, that may or may not be of significance with future games!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> TTL on Youtube is really starting to aggravate me with his Titan bashing. Recently he's argued that the 780Ti "blows Titan out of the water" which I called him out on. Now he has posted a video of SLI 780Ti's and compared their bench numbers with old Titan scores he had from earlier this year. Keep in mind that the 780Ti's boosted to 1110MHz stock while the Titans were down around 900MHz or so and on earlier drivers. He then goes on and on about how the 780Ti FS score is 2k points higher than SLI Titans blah blah blah.
> 
> Now I understand that the 780Ti has a fully unlocked GK110 and faster memory so it is indeed a faster card than the Titan. But let's remember than it only has 192 extra cuda cores over Titan which means only around a 5-7% advantage which I hardly believe qualifies as "blowing something out of the water". Just for comparison, I ran FS Extreme matching his core clocks on my Titans (but stock memory) and came up around 1k points short. I then matched memory clocks and boosted the Titans to 1175MHz (65MHz faster than the 780Ti's were clocked at in his video) and matched his GPU score of 11082. So as you can see, the 780Ti's 192 cuda core advantage is equal to about a 65MHz core OC on Titan (and a memory OC to the 780Ti's stock 1749MHz). Sure its a faster card and unquestioningly the new King of GPU's but the 780Ti most definitely does not blow the Titan out of the water in performance alone.
> 
> Now when price is factored in, well, that's another matter...


I stopped watching his videos a while ago for reasons similar to this.

Saying one card is better while using older benchmarks (which means older drivers) for the other card. Top reviewer he is.


----------



## LunaP

Alright im gonna stick to this thread for power questions as clearly people have their own opinions such as titans not using more than 275w max... and 800w is all u need for 3 titans...

Anyways..

Question about gpu waterblocks do I flush them out or good to go since theyre sealed.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nope, now that i'm running 3x it's easy to run settings that exceed 3gb in any of these new games.
> 
> btw, where does one find the gen 3 hack?


http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform

That should do it.

I'd love a 780ti because of the extra folding performance with higher clocks and lower voltages, but even then I'm happy with my Titan's even if they poop out at 1110 MHz in surround, it's the memory amount that has me







. I'm actually thinking of stepping down from Tri-SLI and going back to 2, but I'll just put the 62% asic Titan in my 2nd rig mostly for [email protected] and maybe playing Rome 2 on my 1440p U2711. Since that triple A game doesn't support SLI


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright im gonna stick to this thread for power questions as clearly people have their own opinions such as titans not using more than 275w max... and 800w is all u need for 3 titans...
> 
> Anyways..
> 
> Question about gpu waterblocks do I flush them out or good to go since theyre sealed.


I think water blocks are fine not to flush, should be good. It's the rads that have factory debris floating around in them sometimes.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I'm not jelly of that 3GB VRAM though!


Major reason I am not getting 780Ti. Was rumored in the beginning to have up 6GB, but when they said there was not going to be 6GB version. No money for them. Anyway, Wooooo, I get another Titan this weekend for 600.







Kind of funny that both Titans I will have come from people on Craigslist.


----------



## skupples

gen 3 hack was a welcome surprise, i expected it to not work... instead it was double click, restart, win.!!!!
















ok time for work.


----------



## exyia

decided to reinstall skyrim and my old mod list for the holidays

seeing 3.8 - 4.8gb vram usage makes me grin









considering starting my texture mod list over, because I could beat that lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nope, now that i'm running 3x it's easy to run settings that exceed 3gb in any of these new games.
> 
> btw, where does one find the gen 3 hack?


you still need it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> TTL on Youtube is really starting to aggravate me with his Titan bashing. Recently he's argued that the 780Ti "blows Titan out of the water" which I called him out on. Now he has posted a video of SLI 780Ti's and compared their bench numbers with old Titan scores he had from earlier this year. Keep in mind that the 780Ti's boosted to 1110MHz stock while the Titans were down around 900MHz or so and on earlier drivers. He then goes on and on about how the 780Ti FS score is 2k points higher than SLI Titans blah blah blah.
> 
> Now I understand that the 780Ti has a fully unlocked GK110 and faster memory so it is indeed a faster card than the Titan. But let's remember than it only has 192 extra cuda cores over Titan which means only around a 5-7% advantage which I hardly believe qualifies as "blowing something out of the water". Just for comparison, I ran FS Extreme matching his core clocks on my Titans (but stock memory) and came up around 1k points short. I then matched memory clocks and boosted the Titans to 1175MHz (65MHz faster than the 780Ti's were clocked at in his video) and matched his GPU score of 11082. So as you can see, the 780Ti's 192 cuda core advantage is equal to about a 65MHz core OC on Titan (and a memory OC to the 780Ti's stock 1749MHz). Sure its a faster card and unquestioningly the new King of GPU's but the 780Ti most definitely does not blow the Titan out of the water in performance alone.
> 
> Now when price is factored in, well, that's another matter...


Who is this TTL anyway? I'm running Ti classifieds and titans in 2xSLI, in and out of the same bench setup. The TiC's are quicker in a sprint, but driving over 8M pixels humbles both kits. Fact is, the cards are nearly identical with the exception of vRAM, and any differences one can squeak-out between them is more of a silicon lottery thing than number of cores especially in a benchmark.

Pushing lots 'o pixels is still where, for some reason, the titans shine. these titans are the best cards I ever blew money on!

Def gonna sell the R290X...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you still need it?


Got er done. Shogon hooked it up. Hopefully it makes a difference.been having some stuttering when panning in games. Will find out when I get home from work. 3930k is pretty good. Got it at 4.8 @ 1.395 vcc1.1 vccsa1.1 men still @1866 though


----------



## dealio

Jpm, r u nuts?! dont sell the 290x! it can make about $ 5-10 a day mining scrypt coins.

or sell it to me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Got er done. Shogon hooked it up. Hopefully it makes a difference.been having some stuttering when panning in games. Will find out when I get home from work. 3930k is pretty good. Got it at 4.8 @ 1.395 vcc1.1 vccsa1.1 men still @1866 though


that's a good OC. I see you use fixed vvcore rather than offset?

concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file


save this in any folder, change "txt" to "exe" then open a command prompt in that folder and type:

concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2

(you are running 3 cards - right? if not, then just "0 1") pcie bandwidth should be 22-24K at 3.0. ~ 12K at 2.0 (same at 3.0x8)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Jpm, r u nuts?! dont sell the 290x! it can make about $ 5-10 a day mining scrypt coins.
> or sell it to me


I'll put it up in the market place tonight. Then ebay.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a good OC. I see you use fixed vvcore rather than offset?
> 
> concBandwidthTest.txt 12k .txt file
> 
> 
> save this in any folder, change "txt" to "exe" then open a command prompt in that folder and type:
> 
> concBandwidthTest.exe 0 1 2
> 
> (you are running 3 cards - right? if not, then just "0 1") pcie bandwidth should be 22-24K at 3.0. ~ 12K at 2.0 (same at 3.0x8)


That is correct, should I be using offset? Running 3, will run it now.

nvm got it. 24.4k across 3x cards.

& tri-sli is still running like ass.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I found it funny TTL got banned from here







he has no prior Experience to doing his reviews. It boggles the mind that the UK PC industry takes this guy seriously. but anyway *Happy thoughts*

Finally went and bought Skyrim LE for £10 so added a bunch of mods and surprise surprise 5GB Vram usage . No remorse for my late titans purchase what so ever


----------



## skupples

He has the voice, 90% of his subs are american children who have been "educated" to believe an english/british accent is intellectual & intelligent. Even if he has one of the more grimy versions of the accent.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He has the voice, 90% of his subs are american children who have been "educated" to believe an english/british accent is intellectual & intelligent. Even if he has one of the more grimy versions of the accent.


Well it may please you that i will be doing videos of mine and Szeged's builds which include the components. My 1st Video will be why you actually need titans for high end gaming in surround and a sort of review of my experiences between.

I'll just switch the old English charm on as Szeged has heard me on the phone to the customers and i come out really posh


----------



## skupples

Yeah? Put up a video on how to make tri-sli work. Trying to get it functioning properly in Black flag, I got it working by dedicating physX to the CPU, but now I have terrible banding on my screens.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah? Put up a video on how to make tri-sli work. Trying to get it functioning properly in Black flag, I got it working by dedicating physX to the CPU, but now I have terrible banding on my screens.


That game is just all kinds of bad right now. Luckily i can wait for a good patch. The 1st time i played it with no patches it was fine then 2/3 days after my FPS would half depending how it felt! i got physx working but they're not good


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> That game is just all kinds of bad right now. Luckily i can wait for a good patch. The 1st time i played it with no patches it was fine then 2/3 days after my FPS would half depending how it felt! i got physx working but they're not good


Iv'e so far tested in batman origins, & this. More testing to come, will crack voltage tonight when I get home from this stupid errand I Have to run.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I got Hitman Absolution for £3 yesterday and notice the VRAM ?

This is why you need a titan. I dont see a 290x or a 780ti running it like this.

I could run a 7990 but dual gpus in one card is a massive fail.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is correct, should I be using offset? Running 3, will run it now.
> 
> nvm got it. 24.4k across 3x cards.
> 
> & tri-sli is still running like ass.


I (personally) believe and an e-engineer friend advised me that since our cpus spend most of their lives at idle or lees that 100% load, using offset overclocking is better on the CPU lifespan (i know - this is OCN... the CPU gulag). So since then, i use offset only. i guess if you were in a bench competition, fixed may be better.
... so right now my cpu is comfy @ 0.89 volts


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I (personally) believe and an e-engineer friend advised me that since our cpus spend most of their lives at idle or lees that 100% load, using offset overclocking is better on the CPU lifespan (i know - this is OCN... the CPU gulag). So since then, i use offset only. i guess if you were in a bench competition, fixed may be better.
> ... so right now my cpu is comfy @ 0.89 volts


I'll have to look into it, & figure out what would be a proper offset for what i'm currently pushing. I feel like I could do 5.0 easy with some more tweaking. This OC literally took 5 minutes to figure out, & seems to be really stable, though i'm still having some load/span lag in games. Can't figure out if it's the tri-sli, or the CPU.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I got Hitman Absolution for £3 yesterday and notice the VRAM ?
> This is why you need a titan. I dont see a 290x or a 780ti running it like this.
> *I could run a 7990* but dual gpus in one card is a massive fail.


7990s still have 3gb effective vram so yeah.. go titans


----------



## skupples

7990, 590, 690, they all function as SLi on one card, via a PLX chip. So, two clusters of 3gb, is still 3gb.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 7990, 590, 690, they all function as SLi on one card, via a PLX chip. So, two clusters of 3gb, is still 3gb.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 7990s still have 3gb effective vram so yeah.. go titans


Yea i forgot about that and it got worse at 5880MB in the library scene


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I (personally) believe and an e-engineer friend advised me that since our cpus spend most of their lives at idle or lees that 100% load, using offset overclocking is better on the CPU lifespan (i know - this is OCN... the CPU gulag). So since then, i use offset only. i guess if you were in a bench competition, fixed may be better.
> ... so right now my cpu is comfy @ 0.89 volts


The difference between offset & fixed really isn't much difference in power though. Testing on a 3770k, going from idling at 1.6Ghz @ 0.9V offset to idling at 4.8Ghz @ 1.33V fixed was a difference of ~40 watts.
I don't think it would make a very big difference in lifespan (especially at OCN where people upgrade every few years or sooner most of the time), although offset is still nice for those who are power conscious where the electricity usage adds up.

I generally use fixed for the reason you mention, when taking screenshots I like to be able to see the clock & voltage I was using when I took the screen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll have to look into it, & figure out what would be a proper offset for what i'm currently pushing. I feel like I could do 5.0 easy with some more tweaking. This OC literally took 5 minutes to figure out, & seems to be really stable, though i'm still having some load/span lag in games. Can't figure out if it's the tri-sli, or the CPU.


nah - you not getting lag from a 4.8GHz 3930K!









How are you testing CPU stability? I'll drop a few bios screenshots for 4.9&2133. that combo can't be causing lag!


----------



## Shogon

Wewt my board came in! Now to hope Asus actually repaired it! Pins look fine, so I'm guess waiting a week and a half for a "advanced RMA" was worth it lol.. Time to hopefully use my surround setup instead of this Dell.

With offset vs. manual I think I'm going to test out and see the idles difference in wattage on a 6 core. My guess is something around 60+ watts difference since SB-E can be such a power hog when overclocked/overvolted.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - you not getting lag from a 4.8GHz 3930K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you testing CPU stability? I'll drop a few bios screenshots for 4.9&2133. that combo can't be causing lag!


NOOOOO~~~!!!! Don't blame the CPU!!!!! Though, if it is... That bonus just came around, & it was a profitable day today...









3930k is supposed to be a tri-sli power house!!

I haven't done any prolonged testing, because i'm inpatient, mostly prime. I'm scoring 1200cb atm.

oh wait, HT is on by default right? Guess I should test my games w/ it off.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> NOOOOO~~~!!!! Don't blame the CPU!!!!! Though, if it is... That bonus just came around, & it was a profitable day today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3930k is supposed to be a tri-sli power house!!
> 
> I haven't done any prolonged testing, because i'm inpatient, mostly prime.


I was just talking about this in the haswell thread, XTU bench is pretty good for 3930k stability testing. Spent 15 minutes with the new 3930k getting it XTU bench stable, it was fine for max memory IBT & 30 days of folding at 100% load without a hiccup after that.

Testing it on the 4670k now, got it XTU bench stable , ran 10 passes of IBT max memory, now running 20 passes of x264 encoding like the guys in the thread are doing for stability testing. More than halfway through & all is well so far.


----------



## skupples

Just switched Hyper Threading off, let's see if it helps my gaming issues... Should I also disable the virtualization features?(for gaming)

XTU? Will look into it after dinner.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I didn't know TTL was a member here and got banned? What's up with that?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just switched Hyper Threading off, let's see if it helps my gaming issues... Should I also disable the virtualization features?(for gaming)
> 
> XTU? Will look into it after dinner.


Have you unparked your cores? Hyper threading shouldnt be an issue these days I would think


----------



## ModestMeowth

If my watt reader is saying 550 and my voltage is at 1.3 how many amps do you guess my 12v rail is pulling?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> If my watt reader is saying 550 and my voltage is at 1.3 how many amps do you guess my 12v rail is pulling?


Volts x amps = power, power divided by volts is amps, so about 46 amps

Although PSU efficiency gets factored in, if the psu is 80% efficient, 550w from the wall x 80% = 440W, so probably more like 36.6 amps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Have you unparked your cores? Hyper threading shouldnt be an issue these days I would think


Yes I have! Also, hyper threading is a detriment in any game that isn't programmed for it, which is most.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> decided to reinstall skyrim and my old mod list for the holidays
> 
> seeing 3.8 - 4.8gb vram usage makes me grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering starting my texture mod list over, because I could beat that lol


what res you running as I have skyrim

I have 2560x1440 I wonder if I can have some fun too









if you could give me some mods id appreciate it as I have none atm


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The difference between offset & fixed really isn't much difference in power though. Testing on a 3770k, going from idling at 1.6Ghz @ 0.9V offset to idling at 4.8Ghz @ 1.33V fixed was a difference of ~40 watts.
> *I don't think it would make a very big difference in lifespan (especially at OCN where people upgrade every few years or sooner most of the time*), although offset is still nice for those who are power conscious where the electricity usage adds up.
> I generally use fixed for the reason you mention, when taking screenshots I like to be able to see the clock & voltage I was using when I took the screen.


True, that's the reason I'm somewhat skeptical about the lifespan thing - although the potential is there (say 1.5V on the cpu) it's only potential (eg, volts) no current until you do something. Can't say i'm power conscious regarding this stuff... he says as he looks at a 2 psu 2250 watt tangle of wires









I certainly can see why you pros would want the fuel pump spinning before slamming on the pedal!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I always run offset just because I don't want my CPU at constant voltage and clocks. Nothing really to do with life span or power efficiency, just a kinda OCD thing for me...

Its funny too because I run into the problem that FTW talked about earlier all the time whenever I want to take a screenshot of my CPU-z! I have to load up something like P95 to get the clocks and voltages back up just for the screenie!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I always run offset just because I don't want my CPU at constant voltage and clocks. Nothing really to do with life span or power efficiency, just a kinda OCD thing for me...
> 
> Its funny too because I run into the problem that FTW talked about earlier all the time whenever I want to take a screenshot of my CPU-z! I have to load up something like P95 to get the clocks and voltages back up just for the screenie!


Got kind of Hooked watching your how to install a water block video. err... anyway I had this problem as well which i thought was problem with my bios to the point speedstep had failed it wasnt until i ran XTU that i realised there was no problem after spending a good 6 hours on the problem


----------



## Difunto

yo skupps! i followed your advice again with the ram and the cpu! and i got a golden chippy! 4.8ghz..... i just finished alil mod also its winter here already and its freezing cold!check the temps! i only have 240 rad but will buy more and will water cool my cards! dont even need to with these temps lol 
and my ram speeds

and the lil mod







i also still have the a/c so now i got 2 things blowing directly to the 240 rad


no water will get in and its got 3 filters from the begining to the inside then to that inside of the house part.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yo skupps! i followed your advice again with the ram and the cpu! and i got a golden chippy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz..... i just finished alil mod also its winter here already and its freezing cold!check the temps! i only have 240 rad but will buy more and will water cool my cards! dont even need to with these temps lol
> and my ram speeds
> 
> and the lil mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also still have the a/c so now i got 2 things blowing directly to the 240 rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no water will get in and its got 3 filters from the begining to the inside then to that inside of the house part.


Haha! That's awesome! Just check for condensation every once & a while.


----------



## Difunto

yup! i always do that and the only time ever that i had a lil dondensation since 2010 was when i left the computer off and let the fans running so it was freezing and i guess no heat inside the case? but thats the only time that it happend and the computer didnt wanted to turn on so i just grabbed the hair dryer and warmed it up and it turned back on. so just turn the computer on then do the cold air and make sure to shut it off once the computer is off and everything should be fine!

ok so i decided to go water on the titans too, what radiator will i need for 2 titans? and ek blocks right?


----------



## Asus11

no longer in the titan club! :-( had a offer on my titan I couldn't refuse.. it was all written though as when I took it out I noticed a very slow leak next to the res, looks like it was meant to be, good job I found it in time it seems its it did not drip on the motherboard it just stayed on the compression fitting...

anyway maybe another titan coming soon, lets see how far we can get this badboy up to









for now though.. a backup zotac gt240 1GB haha


----------



## valkeriefire

I will joining the Titan club next week. I finally sold my 780Ti and I ordered SLi Titans off of eBay. I got a great deal IMHO, 2 EVGA SC models, 1 with a XSPC Waterblock for $1100 shipped ($500 and $600 respectively). They arrive next Thursday, so I'll plug them in on Friday. If I don't like them, I can probably sell them for for than I bought them for. The seller had a strong rep and was very cool. I am very excited to add some 4k textures to my Skyrim game and get my mods over 3gb VRAM









Anyhow, I am considering H2O cooling since I got the nice XSPC block for one of the cards. I've looked at my Arc Midi R2 case, and I think the ideal setup for me would be two 280mm rads each in push pull. Will 2x 280mm rads with 4 fans each be enough to cool SLi Titans and a 3770k lightly OC'd to 4.6ghz? I'm planning on running the Titans at stock volts, maybe up to 1.212v if the temps are good. Really they are overkill for my 2560x1440 setup, so no need to push volts yet. I will be doing some 24-7 folding from time to time, so if I can keep the noise down too, that would be awesome, but I don't need 45C temps either.

What do you all think?

In the meantime I am rocking the HD4000 igp on my 3770k, which is good, I have a ton of office work to catch up on, so it's good to not have a GPU to distract me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I will joining the Titan club next week. I finally sold my 780Ti and I ordered SLi Titans off of eBay. I got a great deal IMHO, 2 EVGA SC models, 1 with a XSPC Waterblock for $1100 shipped ($500 and $600 respectively). They arrive next Thursday, so I'll plug them in on Friday. If I don't like them, I can probably sell them for for than I bought them for. The seller had a strong rep and was very cool. I am very excited to add some 4k textures to my Skyrim game and get my mods over 3gb VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I am considering H2O cooling since I got the nice XSPC block for one of the cards. I've looked at my Arc Midi R2 case, and I think the ideal setup for me would be two 280mm rads each in push pull. Will 2x 280mm rads with 4 fans each be enough to cool SLi Titans and a 3770k lightly OC'd to 4.6ghz? I'm planning on running the Titans at stock volts, maybe up to 1.212v if the temps are good. Really they are overkill for my 2560x1440 setup, so no need to push volts yet. I will be doing some 24-7 folding from time to time, so if I can keep the noise down too, that would be awesome, but I don't need 45C temps either.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> In the meantime I am rocking the HD4000 igp on my 3770k, which is good, I have a ton of office work to catch up on, so it's good to not have a GPU to distract me.


great deal!! you'll love 'em.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I will joining the Titan club next week. I finally sold my 780Ti and I ordered SLi Titans off of eBay. I got a great deal IMHO, 2 EVGA SC models, 1 with a XSPC Waterblock for $1100 shipped ($500 and $600 respectively). They arrive next Thursday, so I'll plug them in on Friday. If I don't like them, I can probably sell them for for than I bought them for. The seller had a strong rep and was very cool. I am very excited to add some 4k textures to my Skyrim game and get my mods over 3gb VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I am considering H2O cooling since I got the nice XSPC block for one of the cards. I've looked at my Arc Midi R2 case, and I think the ideal setup for me would be two 280mm rads each in push pull. Will 2x 280mm rads with 4 fans each be enough to cool SLi Titans and a 3770k lightly OC'd to 4.6ghz? I'm planning on running the Titans at stock volts, maybe up to 1.212v if the temps are good. Really they are overkill for my 2560x1440 setup, so no need to push volts yet. I will be doing some 24-7 folding from time to time, so if I can keep the noise down too, that would be awesome, but I don't need 45C temps either.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> In the meantime I am rocking the HD4000 igp on my 3770k, which is good, I have a ton of office work to catch up on, so it's good to not have a GPU to distract me.


I think you aught to be fine on Rads: Best Rule of thumb I have seen is X+1 120mm Rads, where X equals the number of blocks, So 2 GPU's and a CPU aught to be fine on 4 140mils.


----------



## skupples

Will definitely be cooler than air.


----------



## Jpmboy

wow - the egg dropped the price of the 3930k to $469. $110 less than a 4930.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Will definitely be cooler than air.


Do you think it will be enough? What do you think I could expect with that?

Thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Do you think it will be enough? What do you think I could expect with that?
> 
> Thanks.


Probably around 50-55 on GPU's, & ~60-65 on CPU. Just a guess, I was running 2x titans & a 3570k on a 360 & a Monsta 240, & the temps were just fine, would never break 50 on GPU's, and rarely broke 60 on CPU, even once the fins were all gunked up from user error.


----------



## cravinmild

Does anyone have any pics of mounting a backplate to a titan. I am wondering how its screwed to the back of the card, how it is raised off the pcb as not to short anything out.
I am also wondering if there is any thermal pads on top/under the mem and backplate to aid in heat transfer.

I have been looking into making my own heatsink for the back of the titan, one which would wrap the caps in copper jackets with a waterblock on top (im bored). After acquiring the copper for this project I noticed the copper sheet I purchased would look great as a backplate. I think I want to tackle the backplate first but unsure of how it works for a titan card.

PICS



That is a 560ti, the titan will be longer, eyeballed it looks like a perfect fit for the back of my Titan.

I still need to get some thermal pads for under the plate for the mem and backside mem at the rear of the card. I think I may place a few extra pads down along the back side of the card as well to prevent sorting out







Cost was $9 for the copper sheet. Looking at it id say its just under a mm thick, very ridged.


----------



## skupples

heres the installation PDF

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109857151.pdf


----------



## supermi

Oh my 2 titans are lonely NEED a 3rd. NEED to find a deal on a titan AHHH LOL.

You guys all know that titans naturally live in packs and might die if alone and will live a sad existence with 2 they need 3 to live their natural happy way!

Just caught up on the thread BIG hello to everyone!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Oh my 2 titans are lonely NEED a 3rd. NEED to find a deal on a titan AHHH LOL.
> 
> You guys all know that titans naturally live in packs and might die if alone and will live a sad existence with 2 they need 3 to live their natural happy way!
> 
> Just caught up on the thread BIG hello to everyone!


welcome back! I finally got my third titan installed. It was a coffee coaster for 2 months, it's been a pain in the ass dialing it in, still having some stuttering issues in batman arkham city. Seems every game will require it's on tweaking to get it to function properly. Example: Assassins Creed:black flag requires dumping physX onto the CPU, once I do that it's 100% buttery smooth @ max possible settings, including AA.

Too bad udon'tplay broke my save, so I had to revert back via that little option in the files property page that reverts the file back to a previous point. Damn shame, had almost finished farming Havana (the first time you are there) & had 10,000 gold.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I will joining the Titan club next week. I finally sold my 780Ti and I ordered SLi Titans off of eBay. I got a great deal IMHO, 2 EVGA SC models, 1 with a XSPC Waterblock for $1100 shipped ($500 and $600 respectively). They arrive next Thursday, so I'll plug them in on Friday. If I don't like them, I can probably sell them for for than I bought them for. The seller had a strong rep and was very cool. I am very excited to add some 4k textures to my Skyrim game and get my mods over 3gb VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I am considering H2O cooling since I got the nice XSPC block for one of the cards. I've looked at my Arc Midi R2 case, and I think the ideal setup for me would be two 280mm rads each in push pull. Will 2x 280mm rads with 4 fans each be enough to cool SLi Titans and a 3770k lightly OC'd to 4.6ghz? I'm planning on running the Titans at stock volts, maybe up to 1.212v if the temps are good. Really they are overkill for my 2560x1440 setup, so no need to push volts yet. I will be doing some 24-7 folding from time to time, so if I can keep the noise down too, that would be awesome, but I don't need 45C temps either.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> In the meantime I am rocking the HD4000 igp on my 3770k, which is good, I have a ton of office work to catch up on, so it's good to not have a GPU to distract me.


will be fine on temps should be around 60c max on gpus

70-80c max on ivy depending

these temps stated you won't get above that


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> heres the installation PDF
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109857151.pdf


Thank you


----------



## geneticcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I will joining the Titan club next week. I finally sold my 780Ti and I ordered SLi Titans off of eBay. I got a great deal IMHO, 2 EVGA SC models, 1 with a XSPC Waterblock for $1100 shipped ($500 and $600 respectively). They arrive next Thursday, so I'll plug them in on Friday. If I don't like them, I can probably sell them for for than I bought them for. The seller had a strong rep and was very cool. I am very excited to add some 4k textures to my Skyrim game and get my mods over 3gb VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I am considering H2O cooling since I got the nice XSPC block for one of the cards. I've looked at my Arc Midi R2 case, and I think the ideal setup for me would be two 280mm rads each in push pull. Will 2x 280mm rads with 4 fans each be enough to cool SLi Titans and a 3770k lightly OC'd to 4.6ghz? I'm planning on running the Titans at stock volts, maybe up to 1.212v if the temps are good. Really they are overkill for my 2560x1440 setup, so no need to push volts yet. I will be doing some 24-7 folding from time to time, so if I can keep the noise down too, that would be awesome, but I don't need 45C temps either.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> In the meantime I am rocking the HD4000 igp on my 3770k, which is good, I have a ton of office work to catch up on, so it's good to not have a GPU to distract me.


Did you get that xspc waterblock titan from a guy in syracuse, new york? If so, I got the other one he was selling on its way to me.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> welcome back! I finally got my third titan installed. It was a coffee coaster for 2 months, it's been a pain in the ass dialing it in, still having some stuttering issues in batman arkham city. Seems every game will require it's on tweaking to get it to function properly. Example: Assassins Creed:black flag requires dumping physX onto the CPU, once I do that it's 100% buttery smooth @ max possible settings, including AA.
> 
> Too bad udon'tplay broke my save, so I had to revert back via that little option in the files property page that reverts the file back to a previous point. Damn shame, had almost finished farming Havana (the first time you are there) & had 10,000 gold.


After my troubles with 4 way 680 classifieds especially in BF3 I think I am ready for 3 way titans. 3 and 4 cards was STUTTER city in BF3 2 cards worked well (all in surround). But I am thinking 3 way titans should do well compared to that!

Damn on the udon'tplay BOOOOO UBISOFT!


----------



## skupples

I wish you luck on that & look forward to your results, not enough people game with their tri-sli in these here parts.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, just got my waterblock for my Titan in.

Is it common for the copper to be like this because it is bugging me that the block looks like that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, just got my waterblock for my Titan in.
> 
> Is it common for the copper to be like this because it is bugging me that the block looks like that.


very common, or rather. Normal. You can polish the hell out of it with mothers mag or similar if you like. If you really wanted to you could probably lap it down to a finer surface. Do you also have the whiteish residue stuff?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> very common, or rather. Normal. You can polish the hell out of it with mothers mag or similar if you like. If you really wanted to you could probably lap it down to a finer surface. Do you also have the whiteish residue stuff?


Don't recall seeing any white residue, but I plan to give a good cleaning and probably polish it a bit. I just can't stand the way it looks with all those irregular marks on the block, blame it on my Artist side of me, I like things look clean and sharp.


----------



## valkeriefire

Thanks Skupples and Asus11 on the temp predictions. Those would be awesome. Now I just need to pick out some hardware. I can't decide if I want 280mm rads with 140mm fans or 120mm fans. Or should I just get 240mm rads and definitely get 120mm fans. Choices. Which CPU block, pump, and reservoir would you all recommend?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geneticcode*
> 
> Did you get that xspc waterblock titan from a guy in syracuse, new york? If so, I got the other one he was selling on its way to me.


Yep, that was the one. He sold them a little cheap didn't he, but he has strong feedback. I told him I would buy yours if you fell out, but he said you had already paid. Then he offered me another EVGA SC he had that he wasn't using. He offered me $600, but I countered with $500 and he accepted. My GPUs arrive on Jan 2nd. Let me know how yours turn out. Also, if you don't want the waterblock, I might buy it off you.


----------



## geneticcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Yep, that was the one. He sold them a little cheap didn't he, but he has strong feedback. I told him I would buy yours if you fell out, but he said you had already paid. Then he offered me another EVGA SC he had that he wasn't using. He offered me $600, but I countered with $500 and he accepted. My GPUs arrive on Jan 2nd. Let me know how yours turn out. Also, if you don't want the waterblock, I might buy it off you.


I definitely don't want the waterblock. I hope he sends the original heatsink and screws so I can revert back to air along with all the other stuff listed in the auction. I will trade the waterblock for something. We can discuss later if you want.


----------



## supermi

So guys I wonder what 3 or 4 way titans will do on my 720p 3d projector LOL. Luckly I will have a 4930k under ss phase to try to alleviate the cpu bottleneck as much as possible!

Gonna have the main rig wired up to 3 rooms for 1080p tv, 720p projector , surround 3d and eventually 4k


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geneticcode*
> 
> I definitely don't want the waterblock. I hope he sends the original heatsink and screws so I can revert back to air along with all the other stuff listed in the auction. I will trade the waterblock for something. We can discuss later if you want.


great deals !!! I am sure you can make a good trade for the WB but it might be nice to keep around in case you decide to watercool


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I really think two Titans is the sweet spot. I personally don't like the aesthetics of three cards tbh...


----------



## szeged

Two cards are my favorite performance wise, 4 cards are my favorite aesthetics wise


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I really think two Titans is the sweet spot. I personally don't like the aesthetics of three cards tbh...


TRI-SLI must eat up extra memory. I'm getting 4-5gb consumption in assassins creed: Black flag, CSAA takes it the highest.

tri-sli is a pita, & i'm afraid nvidia's method of addressing it is going to be GO BUY G-SYNC! instead of properly addressing scaling & stuttering in the architecture.


----------



## supermi

So I am seeing consensus of sorts that 3 way and of course 4 way is not going well even with the titans









I know Swolern is doing ok with 1440 surround and 3 titans ... but it seems most are not ... I am into gaming for fun and not benchmarks but I would LOVE more FPS in hard to drive games like TOMB RAIDER maxed in 3d surround Crysis 3 and such ...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

G-Sync does sound pretty cool. I just wish they would release a 1440p / 120Hz G-Sync monitor for $500 or so. That would solve everything!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> G-Sync does sound pretty cool. I just wish they would release a 1440p / 120Hz G-Sync monitor for $500 or so. That would solve everything!


Is g-sync gonna work in surround? I kinda remember hearing it is for single monitors.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Is g-sync gonna work in surround? I kinda remember hearing it is for single monitors.


I'm pretty sure it will, but would require three GPU's because it's display port dependent.

Many games work fine in tri+surround, specially crygen engine based games, other games require a bit of work to get it to function smoothly. I still can't get batman Arkham Origins to run smoothly, & it's built on unreal 3... Though, I still have a few tricks left to try. I found a "bfixslioq" type line in the engine ini file, going to mess around with it tomorrow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wouldn't need surround with a monitor like that. Or even a 60Hz 4k monitor would be great!


----------



## skupples

If I could get a 3820x1440p or 1600p ultra wide monitor I could probably drop surround, but i'm literally blind without my peripherals in standard resolutions right now. Hell, if I could find a single monitor to satisfy me I wouldn't need to drop the titans for years. Though, I hear they are pretty damned lacking in 4k, from what chimp is saying.


----------



## Panther Al

Titans lacking for 4k? That's something I haven't heard about. I would think they would be quite the thing between the power of them and the amount of memory... but goes to show what I know.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Titans lacking for 4k? That's something I haven't heard about. I would think they would be quite the thing between the power of them and the amount of memory... but goes to show what I know.


Hatlesschimp was talking about them being laggy in 4k for BF4... May be memory bandwidth limitation. Stock 290x memory beats out even 7ghz titan memory speeds.


----------



## valkeriefire

Skupples is right. All the reviews and benchmarks show the 290x has a strong advantage even over the 780Ti at 4k resolutions. That and mining seem to be the only things Hawaii does better than the GK110. I won't be touching 4k for a long time though since the monitors are so expensive. I've only had 1440 for 9 months and I still love it.


----------



## skupples

4K still has many "bugs" to work out before i'm interested in it. Motion blur, 60fps, COST.

I'm holding out on a monitor upgrade until we ACTUALLY know some legit info on G-Sync. By then I should know if it's time to hop over to the red team for a generation or two. I'm really interested in the CPU side of mantle, & if Nvidia game devs will adapt it.


----------



## Panther Al

Huh. Most interesting. Well, certainly good to know going forward. Thanks!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Huh. Most interesting. Well, certainly good to know going forward. Thanks!


Then you have the whole kepler scaling above two cards is pretty terrible in most applications, & GCN scaling is much better in comparison.

Why did I buy a third titan? Oh right, because it was 700$ 3 months ago.


----------



## supermi

garsh maybe 2 titans will hold me till maxwell !!!

I do believe nvidia released fixes a couple drivers ago which greatly increase fps at 4k in sli in several games like metro last light.

So the titans are scaling poorly at 3 cards like gk 104 darn. I thought vega had some good scaling with triple monitors 1080 and up to 4 cards in most games and Swolern great scaling with 2 1440 monitors at 3 cads and not bad at 4.

I remember 680's struggled in BF3 past 3 cards and more than 2 was NO help in Crysis 3 due to stuttering regardless of fps even at 120 with certain settings seems due to ROP's or bandwidth most likely bandwidth.

Are you guys with 3 titans seeing poor scaling in terms of pure fps or in terms of smoothness?


----------



## skupples

I can run crysis @ max settings all day, it's the OTHER games that are an issue. Still working on getting metro to run well, it runs well most of the time, but has it's moments. I'm going to blame dx11 & programmers being lazy more than the architecture.

so far in terms of smoothness, in 1080p surround.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, 4k is a pipe dream for now but I'm happy with my 1440p 27" monitor for the time being. Miss my old Sammy S27A950D 120Hz monitor but going hi-res was the right choice...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I won't run any more then 2 to get the best outcome. After I had 3 660tis it had so many issues between scaling and bios issues.

That said I'm seriously considering trying to run 4 titans with the 3 Dell 4k monitors. 11520x2160 ftw. That's if I get a small windfall.

If not I can wait for Maxwell and run 2 of its top cards to get the same result as 4 titans or better hopefully.


----------



## Ftimster

I'm running 6000×1200 + accessory display triple Titans and ever since the last certified driver I've been nothing but happy buttery smooth gameplay for me but I've always been lucky when it comes to cards all the cards i have mid 80's asic and no need for me to flash them either as they all do +38mv +55 GPU +500 mem 1163 stock 6500 memory I don't really need anything more when the time comes I'll flash and just get that much more performance I guess it helps I'm also running rock solid 4.8 4960x at 1.350:thumb:


----------



## skupples

triple 4k just sounds like an ugly hot mess for surround in 99% of titles.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> double rig build into one caselabs case, one build on each side. 4770k maximus vi extreme with 4 titans on one side, 3930k/4930k rampage iv extreme with 4 titans on the other side


holy ****! its tom cruise!


----------



## skupples

btw, why is device #2 (card #3) always 2x as slow as the other two cards?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> btw, why is device #2 (card #3) always 2x as slow as the other two cards?


16x,8x,8x right? "concurrent" bandwidth


----------



## klepp0906

any quad SLI owners around ? Even tri I guess. assuming you guys are using surround with all that gpu right? Good!

I need a favor. If you are running windows 8.1 enterprise x64 can you test and see if your SLI works during the final fantasy XIV benchmark by enabling the SLI indicator and ensuring it appears?

Mine does not. I revert to windows 8 it works, go back, it doesn't









I am working with an nvidia csr to determine if it is the OS, vbios , uefi, or driver/game but nothing yet and I'm eager to play /sigh


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 16x,8x,8x right? "concurrent" bandwidth


16x8x16
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> any quad SLI owners around ? Even tri I guess. assuming you guys are using surround with all that gpu right? Good!
> 
> I need a favor. If you are running windows 8.1 enterprise x64 can you test and see if your SLI works during the final fantasy XIV benchmark by enabling the SLI indicator and ensuring it appears?
> 
> Mine does not. I revert to windows 8 it works, go back, it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working with an nvidia csr to determine if it is the OS, vbios , uefi, or driver/game but nothing yet and I'm eager to play /sigh


can't help you there. Decided not to jump in on 14, & not on win 8 or 8.1

TELL THE REP BATMAN ORIGINS SUCKS IN SURROUND+TRI-SLI TITAN


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 16x8x16
> can't help you there. Decided not to jump in on 14, & not on win 8 or 8.1
> 
> TELL THE REP BATMAN ORIGINS SUCKS IN SURROUND+TRI-SLI TITAN


seems like each card is at 3.0x16 (>20K bandwidth for each - but the routine does test them serially)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like each card is at 3.0x16 (>20K bandwidth for each - but the routine does test them serially)


that's what throws me off. if they are running 16x8x16x shouldn't the middle card report the slowest?


----------



## toboardornot2

I've been getting Access Denied when trying to save the CFG file for the VOLTMOD. anyone else run into these issues??


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 16x8x16
> can't help you there. Decided not to jump in on 14, & not on win 8 or 8.1
> 
> TELL THE REP BATMAN ORIGINS SUCKS IN SURROUND+TRI-SLI TITAN


Any chance you mind downloading the benchmark when u have some free time and letting me know if SLI works via confirming the indicator displaying? As for the batman issue, I'll happily pass it on if you want to give me some specifics?


----------



## klepp0906

Dbl post


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> I've been getting Access Denied when trying to save the CFG file for the VOLTMOD. anyone else run into these issues??


Yep have to give access via security permissions under user. Right click > properties


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> I've been getting Access Denied when trying to save the CFG file for the VOLTMOD. anyone else run into these issues??


You need this.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/add-take-ownership-to-explorer-right-click-menu-in-vista/


----------



## Jpmboy

Question: I've done this on socket 775 rigs... should be okay to pull a 3930K and drop in a 4930K without reloading windows? Maybe just reinstall board drivers in safe mode? (bios is ivy-e ready)


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Question: I've done this on socket 775 rigs... should be okay to pull a 3930K and drop in a 4930K without reloading windows? Maybe just reinstall board drivers in safe mode? (bios is ivy-e ready)


If you have an oem copy you'll need to have something's changed. I got a new CPU and it wanted me to re register windows, my key wouldn't work.


----------



## skupples

I would think reinstalling chipset drivers would be the only thing you need to do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> If you have an oem copy you'll need to have something's changed. I got a new CPU and it wanted me to re register windows, my key wouldn't work.


Haven't seen that problem before... and just swapped out a mobo with this 3930K Yes, I only buy the OEM versions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would think reinstalling chipset drivers would be the only thing you need to do


That's what I'm thinking... if it boots!









I'll let you-all know what happens. New 4930K tomorrow unless fedex Fs-up.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi! I am finally playing BF4 and need some help with the settings.

I have played for an hour with the GPU @1189MHz core and 7008MHz memory (effective) @1.187v. I did not notice any instability with the overclock, so maybe I will try pushing the core to 1202MHz the next time I play.

Now, what I need to know is if overclocking memory helps in BF4 much. If not, I'm going back to stock memory speeds and I'll try to get a higher core clock.

Also, my SSD has only ~2GB of free space. Is it possible for low disk space in the Windows drive to affect game performance? The game is in the same drive.

----
My experience with BF4 so far: Looks really pretty when resolution scale is set to 200, wish I could play at that setting but I can't get enough FPS at 200 even with the AA turned off. I'm playing with resolution scale at 150 and no AA and haven't noticed major drops in FPS (other than in movie scenes with intense visuals.) Other settings maxed out, of course.

Any tips to improve performance is most welcome. Thank you!


----------



## villain

So I ordered an almost new non-ref 780 and got a Titan in the box. When I called they told me to keep it. Beside that I don't know what to do with it, I ran into some sort of flickering. Sometimes the screen turns black for a second. It is totally random and I can't reproduce it. It happens a few times in a row and then goes away for a while. It doesn't happen in games. This workaround seems to cover something else and I already reinstalled the latest driver. Any ideas?

*Edit:* Solved. I tried a DisplayPort cable instead of a DVI cable and it seems to work.


----------



## RagingCain

Just a reminder guys, OCN's team green vs. team red benchmark is going on (I have taken over for Alatar)! Please feel free to come benchmark:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/official-ocns-team-green-vs-team-red-gk110-vs-hawaii/0_50


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> So I ordered an almost new non-ref 780 and got a Titan in the box. When I called they told me to keep it. Beside that I don't know what to do with it, I ran into some sort of flickering. Sometimes the screen turns black for a second. It is totally random and I can't reproduce it. It happens a few times in a row and then goes away for a while. It doesn't happen in games. This workaround seems to cover something else and I already reinstalled the latest driver. Any ideas?


That's an interesting predicament. Who is the manufacturer? If it's EVGA you can RMA no problem. The only other thing I can think to do is re-flash the bios.


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys question, on my current rig, since I"m not done w/ my other yet, I can only fit 2 Video cards as the last slot is blocked off by the PSU by about maybe 5mm or so, which sucks, I wanna test them in Tri SLI to verify no issues vs just pulling another out and hooking this up. Would it be back if I dismounted my PSU and just had it on outside of the case or does it require proper grounding (i.e. bolted to the case as normal) I don't think I need to but just wanting to verify.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys question, on my current rig, since I"m not done w/ my other yet, I can only fit 2 Video cards as the last slot is blocked off by the PSU by about maybe 5mm or so, which sucks, I wanna test them in Tri SLI to verify no issues vs just pulling another out and hooking this up. Would it be back if I dismounted my PSU and just had it on outside of the case or does it require proper grounding (i.e. bolted to the case as normal) I don't think I need to but just wanting to verify.


you should have no issues running it externally, the grounding is through the plug as far as I understand.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's an interesting predicament. Who is the manufacturer? If it's EVGA you can RMA no problem. The only other thing I can think to do is re-flash the bios.


Probably ASUS, but I don't know for sure since it came in the wrong box. Although I'm very grateful, it is indeed a difficult situation. Not only because of this problem, but also because I wanted a quiet and cool non-ref card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys question, on my current rig, since I"m not done w/ my other yet, I can only fit 2 Video cards as the last slot is blocked off by the PSU by about maybe 5mm or so, which sucks, I wanna test them in Tri SLI to verify no issues vs just pulling another out and hooking this up. Would it be back if I dismounted my PSU and just had it on outside of the case or does it require proper grounding (i.e. bolted to the case as normal) I don't think I need to but just wanting to verify.


Running the psu outside a case is fine, I had one hooked up sitting on my chair while I tinkered with stuff while I tested to see if my blown psu took anything with it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you should have no issues running it externally, the grounding is through the plug as far as I understand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Running the psu outside a case is fine, I had one hooked up sitting on my chair while I tinkered with stuff while I tested to see if my blown psu took anything with it.


w00 ty gonna reboot and pop her in now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Just a reminder guys, OCN's team green vs. team red benchmark is going on (I have taken over for Alatar)! Please feel free to come benchmark:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/official-ocns-team-green-vs-team-red-gk110-vs-hawaii/0_50


so what does an acceptable entry format look like?


----------



## LunaP

Well that sucks, looks like the cosmos full tower wasn't originally intended for anything above SLI, so I can't fit the card in there w/o removing the board and even then the last slot is too close to the other...blargh guess I'll just dismantle it later.

On another note, looks like I hit the lottery w/ this Titan, she works and check out her Asic %











My first one was 68.7%

the SC one I have is 77.6%

and then this original one @ 85%


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Just a reminder guys, OCN's team green vs. team red benchmark is going on (I have taken over for Alatar)! Please feel free to come benchmark:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/official-ocns-team-green-vs-team-red-gk110-vs-hawaii/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> so what does an acceptable entry format look like?
Click to expand...

Basically, the benchmark spreadsheets need to be able to fill out the columns, and preferably a screenshot to show proof of it.

Benchmark Name
User Name
CPU Model, CPU Speed
MEM Amount, Mem Speed
GPU0, GPU1, GPU2, GPU Core / Mem, Voltage, Power Target
Driver Version
OS Version

Screenshot should have CPU-z on CPU and Mem tab, GPU-z (one for each GPU, different GPU selected), your overclocking tool with overclock, voltage and power target, and benchmark results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Basically, the benchmark spreadsheets need to be able to fill out the columns, and preferably a screenshot to show proof of it.
> 
> Benchmark Name
> User Name
> CPU Model, CPU Speed
> MEM Amount, Mem Speed
> GPU0, GPU1, GPU2, GPU Core / Mem, Voltage, Power Target
> Driver Version
> OS Version
> 
> Screenshot should have CPU-z on CPU and Mem tab, GPU-z (one for each GPU, different GPU selected), your overclocking tool with overclock, voltage and power target, and benchmark results.


thanks - seems a bit much. Already posted a few runs, but not all of that stuff. oh well. Hope to see some action on the thread that might motivate having 5-6 monitoring programs running during a benchmark.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> any quad SLI owners around ? Even tri I guess. assuming you guys are using surround with all that gpu right? Good!
> 
> I need a favor. If you are running windows 8.1 enterprise x64 can you test and see if your SLI works during the final fantasy XIV benchmark by enabling the SLI indicator and ensuring it appears?
> 
> Mine does not. I revert to windows 8 it works, go back, it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working with an nvidia csr to determine if it is the OS, vbios , uefi, or driver/game but nothing yet and I'm eager to play /sigh


FTR and for anyone who comes across this with a similar issue... after working w/ the guys at NVidia - they were able to reproduce it in the lab. They are now working on a fix. MUCH time wasted in denying the problem and/or assuming it was on the customers end BUT hats off to Josh at Nvidia for giving me the benefit of the doubt. He worked with me to confirm I did put my legwork in and wasn't crazy/ignorant (god knows they likely get MANY such cases. Anyhow its now out of my hands.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> FTR and for anyone who comes across this with a similar issue... after working w/ the guys at NVidia - they were able to reproduce it in the lab. They are now working on a fix. MUCH time wasted in denying the problem and/or assuming it was on the customers end BUT hats off to Josh at Nvidia for giving me the benefit of the doubt. He worked with me to confirm I did put my legwork in and wasn't crazy/ignorant (god knows they likely get MANY such cases. Anyhow its now out of my hands.
> 
> 2 dozen reformats and a couple weeks later >.<


Good Work Kevin!








I just wish some guys were determined as you were at looking for real solutions instead of criticizing! +1









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi! I am finally playing BF4 and need some help with the settings.
> 
> I have played for an hour with the GPU @1189MHz core and 7008MHz memory (effective) @1.187v. I did not notice any instability with the overclock, so maybe I will try pushing the core to 1202MHz the next time I play.
> 
> Now, what I need to know is if overclocking memory helps in BF4 much. If not, I'm going back to stock memory speeds and I'll try to get a higher core clock.
> 
> Also, my SSD has only ~2GB of free space. Is it possible for low disk space in the Windows drive to affect game performance? The game is in the same drive.
> 
> ----
> My experience with BF4 so far: Looks really pretty when resolution scale is set to 200, wish I could play at that setting but I can't get enough FPS at 200 even with the AA turned off. I'm playing with resolution scale at 150 and no AA and haven't noticed major drops in FPS (other than in movie scenes with intense visuals.) Other settings maxed out, of course.
> 
> Any tips to improve performance is most welcome. Thank you!


the only way we could tell you that would be doing the same work/testing you could do yourself. ie: that's the only way to know/tell

GENERALLY SPEAKING in todays gpu's and in todays games, usualy core clock yields most performance.. however their are exceptions to the rule for example, due to running at a UHD resolution, I gain much more performance in ffxiv from memory than I do from core clock. The best bet is to find a balance with both. Give priority to which has more headroom/has more performance per clock, but you will reach a point where you can only get say 20 more MHz on the core, or 200 on the memory, and you have to determine if the memory is the better way to go (assuming you cant have both)

hope that made sense.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Good Work Kevin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish some guys were determined as you were at looking for real solutions instead of criticizing! +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


<3 thanks. It was a miserable experience but I can safely say I tried EVERYTHING within the limits of my capability. Dozens of drivers, software SLI solutions, several windows versions, vbioses, bioses, custom bioses, modded bioses... settings within the uefi, settings within the OS.... and annoyed many a forum goer trying to get others experiences or input across dozens of threads across the web LOL.

I can finally take a breath. It was really hard because I am part of a fairly small demographic made smaller by the fact it only presented itself in one game. We get passed off as ignorant or the problem being on our end.

Like I told Josh, in the end I think it will help the people who don't know they even have the problem yet, the people that will have had it in the future, and likely solve related issues that I haven't even discovered as being related yet (ie: other games etc)

I feel like much time was wasted up until this point lol, but now it wasn't for naught and if it helps others it was worth every second.

Anyhow thanks for the props, its something coming from you


----------



## L36

Question.
The titan has 6 and 8 pin pci e connectors in addition to 75w from the pci e slot which is totaling 300w.
I'm assuming any modern, high quality PSU can supply much more amps through the pci e connectors regardless of the spec and the titan will always draw most of its power through pci e connectors? Also, EVGA precision shows that my current power usage is 117% while GPUZ at 108%, which one do i trust?
Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Question.
> The titan has *6 and 8 pin pci e connectors in addition to 75w from the pci e slot which is totaling 300w*.
> I'm assuming any modern, high quality PSU can supply much more amps through the pci e connectors regardless of the spec and the titan will always draw most of its power through pci e connectors? Also, EVGA precision shows that my current power usage is 117% while GPUZ at 108%, which one do i trust?
> Thanks.


Thats just safety limits imposed by makers, not actual hardware limits, your card can draw much more from any of those connections, a single rail PSU is better than a multi rail because has more amperage avaliable in the PCIe rails! Im not going to comment on GPUz and precision but AB monitor shows the right power draw, i have made comparisons with a kill-a-watt and the power draw is very close with the readings from AB!
Here is a excerpt from some of my posts:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*Power draw just for one card
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"

"The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_



Use my formula to get aproximate power draw: _aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw_

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thats just safety limits imposed by makers, not actual hardware limits, your card can draw much more from any of those connections, a single rail PSU is better than a multi rail because has more amperage avaliable in the PCIe rails! Im not going to comment on GPUz and precision but AB monitor shows the right power draw, i have made comparisons with a kill-a-watt and the power draw is very close with the readings from AB!
> Here is a excerpt from some of my posts:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *Power draw just for one card
> As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"
> 
> "The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)"_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks man, i though so too that the whole pci e connector limits are just safety standards but just wanted to make sure. Guess its time to OC even further, hopefully AX850 can take it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Thanks man, i though so too that the whole pci e connector limits are just safety standards but just wanted to make sure. Guess its time to OC even further, hopefully AX850 can take it.


Of course it will:












Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Just wanted to note, power bill has gone up about 1.50$ a day since plugging in the beast, & I haven't even done any heavy benches. Titans are still uncracked, 3930k is @ 5.0 atm though. Think I can squeeze in 5.1 @ 1.5 if I get the digi right.


----------



## LunaP

Curious what the change in power bills was for some of you guys after unleashing your cards? Would be interesting to compare


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> the only way we could tell you that would be doing the same work/testing you could do yourself. ie: that's the only way to know/tell
> 
> GENERALLY SPEAKING in todays gpu's and in todays games, usualy core clock yields most performance.. however their are exceptions to the rule for example, due to running at a UHD resolution, I gain much more performance in ffxiv from memory than I do from core clock. The best bet is to find a balance with both. Give priority to which has more headroom/has more performance per clock, but you will reach a point where you can only get say 20 more MHz on the core, or 200 on the memory, and you have to determine if the memory is the better way to go (assuming you cant have both)
> 
> hope that made sense.


Of course I am going to test by myself. But since many people here have already played the game, I figured I would ask if memory overclocking helps as much as core overclocking does. It would speed up the process of finding the optimum clocks if I knew.

I am playing at 1080p, so surround/UHD situations don't apply to my case.

My GPU's memory has more headroom (+500 in games, +750 in Valley) than my core (1150 in games, 1202 in Valley) does. So what should I do?

Thanks for your help! I really appreciate your help!









EDIT : Okay, so I tried increasing core clock to see if I could run BF4 at 1202MHz. The overclock was not stable. In such a case, the game generally quits and the driver crashes but in this case, Windows restarted. Why is this happening?
If it helps, it also happened when I was trying to find the highest stable overclock in Rivals. Thank you!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious what the change in power bills was for some of you guys after unleashing your cards? Would be interesting to compare


Darn power hungry Titans...


----------



## OccamRazor

*HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!!*
















Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Darn power hungry Titans...


please tell me that's a power bill for an entire industrial complex. Or an entire year.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi! I am finally playing BF4 and need some help with the settings.
> 
> I have played for an hour with the GPU @1189MHz core and 7008MHz memory (effective) @1.187v. I did not notice any instability with the overclock, so maybe I will try pushing the core to 1202MHz the next time I play.
> 
> Now, what I need to know is if overclocking memory helps in BF4 much. If not, I'm going back to stock memory speeds and I'll try to get a higher core clock.
> 
> Also, my SSD has only ~2GB of free space. Is it possible for low disk space in the Windows drive to affect game performance? The game is in the same drive.
> 
> ----
> My experience with BF4 so far: Looks really pretty when resolution scale is set to 200, wish I could play at that setting but I can't get enough FPS at 200 even with the AA turned off. I'm playing with resolution scale at 150 and no AA and haven't noticed major drops in FPS (other than in movie scenes with intense visuals.) Other settings maxed out, of course.
> 
> Any tips to improve performance is most welcome. Thank you!


Those are nice speeds. I hope my Titans will do that. As for your ssd, 2gb is a little tight IMHO. It may not affect gaming, but it will slow down your ssd. Read this...long story short, if you fill an ssd over 75%, the controller will have trouble leveling the drive! and it will slow down. Probably not really noticeable and not a big deal though.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6489/playing-with-op


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Happy New Year to you and everyone else here!! I hope 2014 is a safe, healthy and rewarding year for you all. Thank you all for your help.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Happy New Year.









Was a mighty fine year for computer gear and hoping for more of the same this year!







:


----------



## Asus11

if my card dies while being flashed, will anyone be able to tell?

for example it just dies due to other reasons but has a flashed bios, how will they check

BTW

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Darn power hungry Titans...












Gonna put more orders in for BIGGER fuji poly sheets since these won't even cover my GPU it seems and was looking to put some on today though they feel the exact same as the XSPC's oddly. Would it still be ok to use these and or mix and match? Or should I definitely wait?



Happy new years guys!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Use the Fuji stuff just for the VRMs and chokes.

Use the plain jane stuff for the ram chips.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Use the Fuji stuff just for the VRMs and chokes.
> 
> Use the plain jane stuff for the ram chips.


Since I have to cut it manually does it have to be exact size or 95% good enough? as in 5% over


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna put more orders in for BIGGER fuji poly sheets since these won't even cover my GPU it seems and was looking to put some on today though they feel the exact same as the XSPC's oddly. Would it still be ok to use these and or mix and match? Or should I definitely wait?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new years guys!


lol, started a thread in the gpu section asking where I can buy this stuff in west coast Canada. Like hunting unicorns trying to find that stuff at a decent price.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> please tell me that's a power bill for an entire industrial complex. Or an entire year.


Just for the property here, 1 house & the shop. Most of that is from the shop though, still trying to make that Titan pull 1000W for a single gpu rig (from the psu, only hit 1000+ from the wall so far)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> lol, started a thread in the gpu section asking where I can buy this stuff in west coast Canada. Like hunting unicorns trying to find that stuff at a decent price.


I usually end up getting all my thermal tape & pads from frozencpu. Unicorns are probably easier to find in the lower mainland...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Since I have to cut it manually does it have to be exact size or 95% good enough? as in 5% over


Under or over is fine. Doesn't need to be exact.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> if my card dies while being flashed, will anyone be able to tell?
> 
> for example it just dies due to other reasons but has a flashed bios, how will they check
> 
> BTW
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR


No card dies from flashing! its becoming an urban myth these days! You just get another card or plug in your dedicated GPU and flash it again!
EVGA doesnt check the bios...









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No card dies from flashing! its becoming an urban myth these days! You just get another card or plug in your dedicated GPU and flash it again!
> EVGA doesnt check the bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Actually you can take out the vbios chip in a bad flash. I did this with a GTX 690. Only the PLX chip was detected in NVflash. Card wasn't detected in the bios or windows.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Actually you can take out the vbios chip in a bad flash. I did this with a GTX 690. Only the PLX chip was detected in NVflash. Card wasn't detected in the bios or windows.


Yeah, my brother Skyn3t had the same with a 690 too but its not a common event fortunately!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No card dies from flashing! its becoming an urban myth these days! You just get another card or plug in your dedicated GPU and flash it again!
> EVGA doesnt check the bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


hey Ed, I did not mean die because of the flash I meant the card dieing but the card happens to be flashed if you know what I mean

for instance if my card no longer decides to work, but it happens to have a flashed bios, how would they know/check?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> hey Ed, I did not mean die because of the flash I meant the card dieing but the card happens to be flashed if you know what I mean
> 
> for instance if my card no longer decides to work, but it happens to have a flashed bios, how would they know/check?


With most companies it will void the warranty, with EVGA they just dont care!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With most companies it will void the warranty, with EVGA they just dont care!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


how will they check etc if the card doesn't work?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how will they check etc if the card doesn't work?


They have test benches and allot of wonderful "toys" we don't have access to... unfortunately...









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> They have test benches and allot of wonderful "toys" we don't have access to... unfortunately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t team)


what do you reckon I do?

I sold my titan a week ago, got offered a price I couldn't refuse..

I could either buy a 780, 780 ti or a titan again and see if I get a better one?

what do you reckon







?










im in 2 minds to be honest

the 780 is the best bang for buck but..doesn't hit 60fps in most games I play

im stuck

If i go 780 or titan I already have a block for them

if I go 780 ti I have a ek backplate which will fit haha

if i go titan I can pretend I play skyrim & try max out Vram









lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what do you reckon I do?
> 
> I sold my titan a week ago, got offered a price I couldn't refuse..
> 
> I could either buy a 780, 780 ti or a titan again and see if I get a better one?
> 
> what do you reckon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in 2 minds to be honest
> 
> the 780 is the best bang for buck but..doesn't hit 60fps in most games I play
> 
> im stuck


Well, IMHO i would spend a little more cash and buy the 2 cheapest 780´s you could find!
THAT is the best bang for the buck!








With my 2 titans i rarely OC them to play games, mind you i play at 3240 x 1920!








But... if you cant dish out the extra cash right now, get the Ti! if you're lucky and get a good Oc´er AND me and my brother Skyn3t get a break through in a bios we are working on, you are set!








But still i would go 780 SLI! All Oc accounted for, you would still be 20/25% ahead of any heavily OC´ed 780Ti!









My









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Asus11

you have a point but if I go SLI I will have to upgrade my WC setup = extra $$

plus the cheapest 780 I can get are msi twin frozer which I hate :\

the prices here are £400 for a reference 780 £530 for reference 780 ti & I can get a used titan for like 550


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> you have a point but if I go SLI I will have to upgrade my WC setup = extra $$
> 
> plus the cheapest 780 I can get are msi twin frozer which I hate :\
> 
> the prices here are £400 for a reference 780 £530 for reference 780 ti & I can get a used titan for like 550


You're in the UK? check out this site from a friend of mine: http://www.luciddreamcomputers.com/product-category/graphics-cards/

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys quick question, is there any where extra I should cover here or am I pretty much set to put the block on after removing the plastic?

managed to get most of the fuji poly on all but one area of the vram / etc, also anywhere on the back I should apply the rest before putting on the backplate? I ran out of 1.0mm fuji but I have a sheet of 0.5mm fuji, could I stack it for 1.0? or would that not work


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^^

The six gray chokes need some too. Helps tone down the high voltage noise that Titans emit under load.

Also the two smaller ones by the memory VRMs


----------



## szeged

yeah cover up those chokes for sure lol.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> The six gray chokes need some too. Helps tone down the high voltage noise that Titans emit under load.
> 
> Also the two smaller ones by the memory VRMs


whoops almost forgot about the 6 thanks, and here we go applied, anything else as well as the backside? If so what size for the back?


----------



## szeged

the same size as you used on the vram chips on the front should be used on the back.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I use EK for block and backplate and it's 0.5mm for everything including the memory chips on the backside of the pcb. I used two 1mm stacks of EK themal pads between the pcb and backplate where the VRMs would sit on the opposite side just to give extra cooling and keep things more tight.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I love all of you guys that are here celebrating the new year with me! OCN (the Titan Club in particular) is my family and friends this year!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I love all of you guys that are here celebrating the new year with me! OCN (the Titan Club in particular) is my family and friends this year!


lol







my family all got drunk and ended up shooting the fireworks off early then my uncle fell asleep in one of our golf carts, i think we actually left him out there lol, i dont remember anyone waking him up







happy new year


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You're in the UK? check out this site from a friend of mine: http://www.luciddreamcomputers.com/product-category/graphics-cards/
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


those are some nice prices there, wonderful site


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I love all of you guys that are here celebrating the new year with me! OCN (the Titan Club in particular) is my family and friends this year!


That´s what we aim [email protected] OCN!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family all got drunk and ended up shooting the fireworks off early then my uncle fell asleep in one of our golf carts, i think we actually left him out there lol, i dont remember anyone waking him up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy new year


Well me and the guys also did some "shooting" too...












Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

We really should hang out someday Szeged. We close enough! Come to Jax!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> We really should hang out someday Szeged. We close enough! Come to Jax!


definitely







we can have some fun benching together









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That´s what we aim [email protected] OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well me and the guys also did some "shooting" too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


we had a bit of fun with guns as well until someone shot a hole into a shed, then we moved on to less dangerous ventures


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> definitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can have some fun benching together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had a bit of fun with guns as well until someone shot a hole into a shed, then we moved on to less dangerous ventures


We just shot some oranges up a orange tree, 5 guns and 100 rounds! got ourselves a nice orange juice!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys quick question, is there any where extra I should cover here or am I pretty much set to put the block on after removing the plastic?
> 
> managed to get most of the fuji poly on all but one area of the vram / etc, also anywhere on the back I should apply the rest before putting on the backplate? I ran out of 1.0mm fuji but I have a sheet of 0.5mm fuji, could I stack it for 1.0? or would that not work


must be different for XSPC, I don't recall EK blocks calling for tape on the battery looking thingies to the left of the chokes.

*happy new year club titan!*


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> must be different for XSPC, I don't recall EK blocks calling for tape on the battery looking thingies to the left of the chokes.
> 
> *happy new year club titan!*


w00 finished my block just updated my build log~




also !
HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!


----------



## Azazil1190

*HAPPPYYYYYY NEWWWWWWWWW YEARSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I* hope the 2014 to be better far all the people!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Those are nice speeds. I hope my Titans will do that. As for your ssd, 2gb is a little tight IMHO. It may not affect gaming, but it will slow down your ssd. Read this...long story short, if you fill an ssd over 75%, the controller will have trouble leveling the drive! and it will slow down. Probably not really noticeable and not a big deal though.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6489/playing-with-op


You have a 780? So why are you getting Titans? I mean, wouldn't 780Tis be a better alternative?

And yes, seemingly my Titan is doing well. But it fails miserably in true OC testing games like FC3. It can't even do 1176/6008 @1.212v in that game. But in more recent games like BF4 it is doing comparatively well. I can run it at 1202/7008 @1.212v.

Keeping 25% of an 111GB SSD free is quite tough, especially since all of my downloads and the OS is on that drive. I have to delete games very often to make space for newer ones. Anyways, lesson learnt. I'll definitely get a bigger SSD when I upgrade it.

Thank you!


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'll just be happy when the holidays are over with...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Happy 2014 to all!










So, how are you guys doing with the Rampage IV black? Were you able to oc well the cpus?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Happy 2014 to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how are you guys doing with the Rampage IV black? Were you able to oc well the cpus?


4.9 so far, going for 5.2 sometime this week.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Happy 2014 to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how are you guys doing with the Rampage IV black? Were you able to oc well the cpus?


doing 5.0 on a 3930k all day. My volts are a bit higher than they need to be, because I thought AC:4 crashing was due to unstable OC, but it turns out it's just a terribly coded game atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'll just be happy when the holidays are over with...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'*ll just be happy when the holidays are over with...*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> doing 5.0 on a 3930k all day. My volts are a bit higher than they need to be, because I thought AC:4 crashing was due to unstable OC, but it turns out it's just a terribly coded game atm.


I second Skupp:







! You´re *NOT alone* Bro!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'll just be happy when the holidays are over with...


This is not the face I used to see on you, put the







on and







with us look below how you get







and

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Happy 2014 to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how are you guys doing with the Rampage IV black? Were you able to oc well the cpus?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> doing 5.0 on a 3930k all day. My volts are a bit higher than they need to be, because I thought AC:4 crashing was due to unstable OC, but it turns out it's just a terribly coded game atm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I second Skupp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! You´re *NOT alone* Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks guys. Just been a rough week...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks guys. *Just been a rough week*...


Hey! We are here for you!


----------



## supermi

OCN TITAN CLUB!

Place of friendship, coolness and POWER!!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> OCN TITAN CLUB!
> 
> Place of friendship, coolness and POWER!!!!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!


Same to You Bro! Where have you been?!?!?!
Lots of work and no OCN fun is a no-go!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## supermi

Work, family, health!!

Got a ss phase incoming and hope to get my rig back up soon and trying to get back to the forums and in particular this thread


----------



## John-X

Hello guys!!







I'm new here and i have a GTX 780 DCU 2,any chance to unlock the voltage above 1.21v with software tweaks?These tweaks here doesn't seem to work......dcu has a digi+ regulator


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> Hello guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here and i have a GTX 780 DCU 2,any chance to unlock the voltage above 1.21v with software tweaks?These tweaks here doesn't seem to work......dcu has a digi+ regulator


unfortunately no, not unless you are proficient with a soldering iron. Heard something about getting a bit of extra volts with a rampage motherboard? not sure about that one though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey! We are here for you!


I know, that's why I love you guys! :' )


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hopefully my 4930k will be here Friday. I did contemplate a 4960x but been told it makes no difference to benchmarks or anything. Next up getting the titans underwater with EK stuff and then a rive BE finally after a money drought


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hopefully my 4930k will be here Friday. I did contemplate a 4960x but been told it makes no difference to benchmarks or anything. Next up getting the titans underwater with EK stuff and then a rive BE finally after a money drought


sounds like fun, sites looking good too!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds like fun, sites looking good too!


Thanks man. Hard at work on it.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey! We are here for you!


I ask you a favor.

could achieve for me the bios titan v2 with the basic clock at 1097mhz?
is the only change I need is to be compared with the v2 1006mhz to 1097mhz
I would be really grateful!


----------



## Creator

This may be a silly question, but how do you unlock voltage control for the second GPU in MSI AB? I've unlocked it before, but only my first GPU has the option to go to 1.3V. The second GPU still has the old +100mV limit (which maxes out at 1.212v)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> This may be a silly question, but how do you unlock voltage control for the second GPU in MSI AB? I've unlocked it before, but only my first GPU has the option to go to 1.3V. The second GPU still has the old +100mV limit (which maxes out at 1.212v)


run the same lines w/ sg1 instead of sg0


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> This may be a silly question, but how do you unlock voltage control for the second GPU in MSI AB? I've unlocked it before, but only my first GPU has the option to go to 1.3V. The second GPU still has the old +100mV limit (which maxes out at 1.212v)


Check my guide:

*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Creator

Thanks guys. Working as intended now.


----------



## OccamRazor

http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html

HEADS UP! AB beta 18!!!!

Go and get it!!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Lukas026

hello there

I know its a little offtopic, but as this is one of the greatest forum threads I know so I will give it a shot and ask here for the help









I am building a small form factor (but powerful) gaming RIG for a friend of mine and now I am seeing it like this:

Intel Core i7 4930k
Noctua NH U12S (in push / pull with 2x Noctua NF F12 PWM)
ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE
4x2 GB Kingston Genesis 2400 Mhz CL11 (I am choosing 4 sticks so it can run in quad channel or am I wrong and there is some catch ?)
Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (or some non reference 780ti)
ASUS BW-16D1HT
Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB
Creative Soundblaster ZxR
Corsair AX860
Corsair 350D
5x Noctua S12A PWM for all fan slots in case

So what what do you think, will it be enough for gaming on 1200p or maybe 1440p in the future ? Would you make some changes ?

Thanks for the answers guys and happy new year to all !

PS: Thanks for the link to AB Ed !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello there
> 
> I know its a little offtopic, but as this is one of the greatest forum threads I know so I will give it a shot and ask here for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am building a small form factor (but powerful) gaming RIG for a friend of mine and now I am seeing it like this:
> 
> Intel Core i7 4930k
> Noctua NH U12S (in push / pull with 2x Noctua NF F12 PWM)
> ASUS ROG Rampage IV GENE
> 4x2 GB Kingston Genesis 2400 Mhz CL11 (I am choosing 4 sticks so it can run in quad channel or am I wrong and there is some catch ?)
> Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (or some non reference 780ti)
> ASUS BW-16D1HT
> Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB
> Corsair AX860
> Corsair 350D
> 5x Noctua S12A PWM for all fan slots in case
> 
> So what what do you think, will it be enough for gaming on 1200p or maybe 1440p in the future ? Would you make some changes ?
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys and happy new year to all !
> 
> PS: Thanks for the link to AB Ed !


Yes, four sticks of ram will make in quad channel for socket 2011

I'd go with the 780 TI with its additional cores over the Titan. 3gb of vram is more than enough for a single card for 1200p or 1440p.


----------



## Panther Al

Something interesting was said over in the Corsair ITX thread....

I mentioned one of the things I would love to see is an AX1500i that would allow someone to run three Titans at 450 Watts each without tripping. Corsair George then said:

"CES is next Tuesday."

Can this be we might have another contender for high end PSU's coming soon?


----------



## szeged

sounds like it to me! thatll eliminate some people needing add2psu or wiring them together lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Something interesting was said over in the Corsair ITX thread....
> 
> I mentioned one of the things I would love to see is an AX1500i that would allow someone to run three Titans at 450 Watts each without tripping. Corsair George then said:
> 
> "CES is next Tuesday."
> 
> Can this be we might have another contender for high end PSU's coming soon?


Thing will be ~$450 compared to the $350 1200AXi. I don't think that would be worth it.

The regular AX1200 is $199 at the local computer shop right now, sale ends today, now that's worth it imo.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sounds like it to me! thatll eliminate some people needing add2psu or wiring them together lol.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF JUST finished w/ my new cables for my AX1200i too rofl, knowing corsair if there IS a 1500 then it'll be a COMPLETELY diff layout to keep mass production of different cables


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF JUST finished w/ my new cables for my AX1200i too rofl, knowing corsair if there IS a 1500 then it'll be a COMPLETELY diff layout to keep mass production of different cables


did you sleeve em yourself or just grab some pre sleeved ones?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you sleeve em yourself or just grab some pre sleeved ones?


Pre-ordered from FCPU, since I have barely anytime for my rig I most definitely don't have time to sit down w/ them sadly. I'll probably mess around w/ my 1200W Antec afterwards for practice in case I want to change out the colors though.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Knowing how Szeged blew his PSU up taking 1000w to 1 780Ti. I don't know how many i'll need when ever i get 4 GPU's titan or Maxwell's best.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4.9 so far, going for 5.2 sometime this week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> doing 5.0 on a 3930k all day. My volts are a bit higher than they need to be, because I thought AC:4 crashing was due to unstable OC, but it turns out it's just a terribly coded game atm.


That is pretty good guys, specially for your 4930x szeged. Any remaining problems with the board or new bios are fixing previous problems?

Cheers and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have no idea how you'll manage 5.2 out of an IB-E but more power to ya! I can't even get 4.8GHz out of mine...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have no idea how you'll manage 5.2 out of an IB-E but more power to ya! I can't even get 4.8GHz out of mine...


im gonna sprinkle some voodoo magic dust onto it and either get it to 5.2+ or explode it lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

*ZAWARUDOV4 AfterBurner18*

Ok, guys up and working!








As usual for everybody´s convenience its in my SIG as well!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have no idea how you'll manage 5.2 out of an IB-E but more power to ya! I can't even get 4.8GHz out of mine...


Seems the recent batch is a pretty good one.
http://valid.canardpc.com/5gbxl8

Using offset. About the same vcore as my 3930K. Is it too high for Ivy-E?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZAWARUDOV4 AfterBurner18*
> Ok, guys up and working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual for everybody´s convenience its in my SIG as well!
> Cheers
> Ed
> (Skyn3t Team)
> thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100


nice - thanks Ed!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Seems the recent batch is a pretty good one.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5gbxl8
> 
> Using offset. About the same vcore as my 3930K. Is it too high for Ivy-E?


Can you pass Cinebench R15 with that clock? Whats the score? If there is truth to a new batch clocking well then it might be time to go all Mount Vesuvius on my current one!


----------



## skupples

I'm waiting one or more revisions before I hop on the 4930k bandwagon.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can you pass Cinebench R15 with that clock? Whats the score? If there is truth to a new batch clocking well then it might be time to go all Mount Vesuvius on my current one!


this one passes cinebench r15 for me

http://valid.canardpc.com/tlvnmd

might be time for you to explode something


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What score Szeged? My 3960X at 5GHz got 1297 points...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What score Szeged? My 3960X at 5GHz got 1297 points...


i got 1314 @ 4.9ghz, ill run it again in a second @ 5.0


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this one passes cinebench r15 for me
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tlvnmd
> 
> might be time for you to explode something


Ahh the cpuz 99.98Mhz bus bug showing it's ugly head again. Funny, after a run of 3dmark, cpuz will be 100Mhz again.

This started happening to me about a month ago. Must be a windows update or something affecting this.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ahh the cpuz 99.98Mhz bus bug showing it's ugly head again. Funny, after a run of 3dmark, cpuz will be 100Mhz again.
> 
> This started happening to me about a month ago. Must be a windows update or something affecting this.


yeah its really annoying







stupid cpuz lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My best 4930k run so gar has been 1267 points at 4747MHz...


----------



## valkeriefire

I just got my SLi Titans up and running, so now I can join the club. They don't clock as well as my 780 FTW or 780 Ti did, but they still are pretty sweet. They do 1137 stock volts, but they won't do 1187, but I have yet to try anything in between. I really want to do H20 cooling now, I got a sweet XSPC block with one of my cards, but I had to put on the air cooler since I don't have a loop. My FPS in Bf4 went from 70ish with an OC'd 780Ti to roughtly 90-110 with the SLi Titans, and most importantly, I can finally run OS X again (not that any of you cares about OS X). I look forward to seeing if can load some 4k textures into Skyrim with this 6gb VRAM buffer.

Here are some photos of my cards...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Benchmarks..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Valley @ 1045mhz Stock



Valley @ Stock SLi



Valley @ 1137mhz 7000 memory




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> You have a 780? So why are you getting Titans? I mean, wouldn't 780Tis be a better alternative?
> 
> And yes, seemingly my Titan is doing well. But it fails miserably in true OC testing games like FC3. It can't even do 1176/6008 @1.212v in that game. But in more recent games like BF4 it is doing comparatively well. I can run it at 1202/7008 @1.212v.
> 
> Keeping 25% of an 111GB SSD free is quite tough, especially since all of my downloads and the OS is on that drive. I have to delete games very often to make space for newer ones. Anyways, lesson learnt. I'll definitely get a bigger SSD when I upgrade it.
> 
> Thank you!


My Titans seem to clock similarly to yours, I can't overvolt yet because my PSU won't support anymore power, but at stock volts I think I'm going to max out around 1150mhz. You don't have to keep your SSD 25% empty, it is just best for optimal usage, but I wouldn't worry if you go over. Still you should try and have a little more empty space than 2GB. Goodluck


----------



## skupples

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

SLI Titans make for a top shelf rig no matter how you slice it! In fact, two of any GK110 cards will murder pretty much any game and would be considered to be the cream of the crop. I'd say the same for any rig with dual Hawaii chips as well. Love the flagships!


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks for the welcome Skupples and SSJ Eric.

I think I might need a bigger PSU. I was just playing Skyrim at stock volts and clock speeds, and my rig reset without warning. I've got a X-750 rebrand, so it is a quality unit, but I guess my Titans and 3770k are pulling too much. I knew I wouldn't be able to OC with the 750, but I thought I'd be ok at stock. Can I cut my power usage noticeably by undervolting my GPUs? I assume I have to switch to the Skynet bios to undervolt.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd want more power regardless to be honest. At stock I'd say go for a good 850W but in reality my AX1200 is coming up short for my rig when OCing. The new EVGA G2's seem to be getting the best review as of now and I'm especially eyeing the 1300W one myself...


----------



## SDMODNoob

Hey just filled out the form to join this awesome club! Upgraded from my 780s just to get the extra vram to play in surround









On a side note, that EVGA 1300G2 was ridiculously hard to find. Someone had one listed here and was sold within 30 mins of listing. I was lucky and managed to snag a used one off of Amazon a week ago and it is working like a champ with sli titans, 4960x, and 64gb 2400mhz ram.


----------



## RushiMP

Does anyone know the stock thermal pad thickness for the VRMs and for the memory chips using the stock cooler and backplate? I was going to order a sheet of Fujipoly ultra for some other projects and figure I might replace these as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can you pass Cinebench R15 with that clock? Whats the score? If there is truth to a new batch clocking well then it might be time to go all Mount Vesuvius on my current one!


hi Eric, i didn't run r15, but did do AID stability for 20 min, IBT for 10 passes with 75%ram (12288), and some brutal benching (see 3dmk11 hof P and E for sli). will do R15.

if i switch to fixed vcore idle drops to 1.45V, but load neds high LLC for my chip -> 1.5V by DMM.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> valley thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


I was lead to this post from the Unlock Voltage tool thread. I have completed the portion of the Command Prompt.

But in the Profiles folder, I have 3 CFG files with the initials "VEN_10D" (deleted all my custom profiles in AB, didn't help) and none of them have the line "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it" in it.

Also, how do I set voltage to NOT Auto in AB? Looked around but could not find it.

What should I do?

Thank you!


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I was lead to this post from the Unlock Voltage tool thread. I have completed the portion of the Command Prompt.
> 
> But in the Profiles folder, I have 3 CFG files with the initials "VEN_10D" (deleted all my custom profiles in AB, didn't help) and none of them have the line "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it" in it.
> 
> Also, how do I set voltage to NOT Auto in AB? Looked around but could not find it.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Thank you!


I've sent you quite a long PM, PM me back if you are still having issues mate









*Edit: I'd also say to delete all your CFG files and restart Afterburner. (You will lose your settings)*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can you pass Cinebench R15 with that clock? Whats the score? If there is truth to a new batch clocking well then it might be time to go all Mount Vesuvius on my current one!


here's the data:

47x 2133 9-11-11-30-160-1T @ 1.35V = 1249 (my rock clocks - 12h p95 stable: custom, 5min per, 8192 ram))
49x 2133 @ 1.488V (same ram timings) = 1309 (1h p95)

*49x2400 10-12-11-33-183-1T @ 1.488V = 1318*

r151318.png 8870k .png file


If you can get thru AID64 Photoworx, FPUV8 and the Julia pack, you're good for benching.

got a good buy on some slightly better ram - should arrive early in the week.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> I've sent you quite a long PM, PM me back if you are still having issues mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: I'd also say to delete all your CFG files and restart Afterburner. (You will lose your settings)*


I have received your PM. I'll continue this conversation over PM if you don't mind. Thank you!


----------



## Zawarudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have received your PM. I'll continue this conversation over PM if you don't mind. Thank you!


Sure thing. PM me anytime you need some information mate


----------



## ahnafakeef

I have flashed to Skynet's 1006MHz BIOS, reinstalled 331.93 drivers and done the softmod for 1.3v.

Now, when I set the voltage to 1.212v in AB, the OSD displays voltage to be 1.225v while in game and it often jumps up to 1.231v. All other settings were at stock and the game was FIFA 14, so I don't think that the GPU actually required more voltage than 1.225v.

I thought that the voltage was supposed to remain stable. Is this happening due to some error on my part?

And no, I have not yet touched LLC settings which could have been responsible for the increased voltage. Even then, the voltage would increase by 0.025v, which is not the case here.

Thank you!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Hey just filled out the form to join this awesome club! Upgraded from my 780s just to get the extra vram to play in surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, that EVGA 1300G2 was ridiculously hard to find. Someone had one listed here and was sold within 30 mins of listing. I was lucky and managed to snag a used one off of Amazon a week ago and it is working like a champ with sli titans, 4960x, and 64gb 2400mhz ram.


It's a badass PSU. EVGA definitely got their hands on a winner. They are pretty much perma-sold out every where I look, & I see them in 3/4 rigs these days it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have flashed to Skynet's 1006MHz BIOS, reinstalled 331.93 drivers and done the softmod for 1.3v.
> 
> Now, when I set the voltage to 1.212v in AB, the OSD displays voltage to be 1.225v while in game and it often jumps up to 1.231v. All other settings were at stock and the game was FIFA 14, so I don't think that the GPU actually required more voltage than 1.225v.
> 
> I thought that the voltage was supposed to remain stable. Is this happening due to some error on my part?
> 
> And no, I have not yet touched LLC settings which could have been responsible for the increased voltage. Even then, the voltage would increase by 0.025v, which is not the case here.
> 
> Thank you!


the extra .025 is normal.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the extra .025 is normal.


Thank you for the quick response.

I was told by Zawarudo that a maximum of 1.25v is safe for stock air cooler. Now, considering that the GPU can overvolt itself by an extra 0.025v, should I never set voltage in AB above 1.225 volt so it stays below 1.25v under all circumstances?

Or has the 1.25v limit been determined after taking that extra 0.025v into account?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for the quick response.
> 
> I was told by Zawarudo that a maximum of 1.25v is safe for stock air cooler. Now, considering that the GPU can overvolt itself by an extra 0.025v, should I never set voltage in AB above 1.225 volt so it stays below 1.25v under all circumstances?
> 
> Or has the 1.25v limit been determined after taking that extra 0.025v into account?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I would take the .025 into account, just to air in the side of caution.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would take the .025 into account, just to air in the side of caution.


Okay. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ahnafakeef

I have flashed to Skynet's 1006MHz BIOS, reinstalled 331.93 drivers and done the softmod for 1.3v. From my very brief testing, I have found that voltage is always 0.013v more than what I set it to in AB, and this is without any modification to the LLC settings. But it is fine, I just have to keep the extra volt in mind when changing settings.

The problem I am facing is that the core clock won't overclock. At all. All other changes from AB is reflected in the OSD but the core clock stays put at 1006MHz. But when I input a negative value, that is when I downclock it, the change is shown in the OSD. Also, when I input a ridiculously high number in the core clock, it starts artifacting and crashes just as it would in a normal situation.

I have tested it with BF4, FIFA 14 and GPU-Z and the problem persists in all of them.

Is there any solution to it? Or is it because of some error on my part?

Thank you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay. Thanks a lot!


1.212V + 0.025V(LLC) + 0.006V(Vvar) = 1.243V MAX, it will drop 0.006V up and down!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1.212V + 0.025V(LLC) + 0.006V(Vvar) = 1.243V MAX, it will drop 0.006V up and down!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I kind of understand the voltage situation (explained in last post).

But the core won't overclock at all (also explained in last post). How do I solve that?

Thank you!









EDIT : Also, *my PC just restarted on stock settings.* The voltage was set to 1.000v but all other settings were on stock. First, Windows reverted to Basic theme (from default of Aero) and then rebooted on its own (which it has been doing recently every time the overclock is unstable).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have flashed to Skynet's 1006MHz BIOS, reinstalled 331.93 drivers and done the softmod for 1.3v. From my very brief testing, I have found that voltage is always 0.013v more than what I set it to in AB, and this is without any modification to the LLC settings. But it is fine, I just have to keep the extra volt in mind when changing settings.
> 
> The problem I am facing is that the core clock won't overclock. At all. All other changes from AB is reflected in the OSD but the core clock stays put at 1006MHz. But when I input a negative value, that is when I downclock it, the change is shown in the OSD. Also, when I input a ridiculously high number in the core clock, it starts artifacting and crashes just as it would in a normal situation.
> 
> I have tested it with BF4, FIFA 14 and GPU-Z and the problem persists in all of them.
> 
> Is there any solution to it? Or is it because of some error on my part?
> 
> Thank you!


With LLC disabled (0%) ypu have a voltage variation (Vvar) of 0.006V, with LLC enabled (53%) default you have 0.013V (Vvar)!

Are you using AB OSD to check the clock values?
Perhaps you have to redo the volt mod an re install the drivers! OC is really this: Try and error and try again!








Keep your heart up and keep it up! We are here to help you!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I kind of understand the voltage situation (explained in last post).
> 
> But the core won't overclock at all (also explained in last post). How do I solve that?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Also, *my PC just restarted on stock settings.* The voltage was set to 1.000v but all other settings were on stock. First, Windows reverted to Basic theme (from default of Aero) and then rebooted on its own (which it has been doing recently every time the overclock is unstable).


Leave the voltage on Auto if your not OCing alot. Depending on your card(s). I myself get to 1175mhz before i have to up it to 1.212v other then that leave it at auto.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I kind of understand the voltage situation (explained in last post).
> 
> But the core won't overclock at all (also explained in last post). How do I solve that?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Also, *my PC just restarted on stock settings.* The voltage was set to 1.000v but all other settings were on stock. First, Windows reverted to Basic theme (from default of Aero) and then rebooted on its own (which it has been doing recently every time the overclock is unstable).


Of course it did! 1.00V is not enough for any 3D OPS (like hardware acceleration in your browser and your cards spike to full clocks) so it triggered some memory fault and your system rebooted!








Just leave it on auto, only set voltages when you go over 1.212V with the volt mod!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)

You got PM!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With LLC disabled (0%) ypu have a voltage variation (Vvar) of 0.006V, with LLC enabled (53%) default you have 0.013V (Vvar)!
> 
> Are you using AB OSD to check the clock values?
> Perhaps you have to redo the volt mod an re install the drivers! OC is really this: Try and error and try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your heart up and keep it up! We are here to help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I have not yet disabled LLC. I am getting no less than 1.213v (+0.006v Vvar) when I set AB to 1.200v. That extra 0.013v is a constant extra that persists at whatever speed I set it to.
Yes, I am using AB's OSD.

So I should try doing the volt mod and reinstalling the driver again? I better get to work then!

I'll get back to you when I'm done. Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Leave the voltage on Auto if your not OCing alot. Depending on your card(s). I myself get to 1175mhz before i have to up it to 1.212v other then that leave it at auto.


I generally like to keep AB at default settings when not gaming and apply a profile when I do. So I thought that I should set the voltage to 1.000v since that is what stock Titans have. But now I have realized that stock Titans run at 837MHz whereas I am running 1006MHz even at stock. This must be why it crashed even while using Chrome.

But I'll keep it at auto from now on.

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course it did! 1.00V is not enough for any 3D OPS (like hardware acceleration in your browser and your cards spike to full clocks) so it triggered some memory fault and your system rebooted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just leave it on auto, only set voltages when you go over 1.212V with the volt mod!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> You got PM!


Got it! Thank you!


----------



## valkeriefire

I am thinking of pulling the trigger on some H2O cooling. I will also probably grab a bigger PSU here is what I am thinking about.. please let me know what you all think.

$160AR EVGA 1000w G2 PSU.

$250 XSPC 240mm kit with AX240mm rad, Raystorm CPU block, and D5 Photon pump/res, with 2x 120mm XSPC fans
$62 XSPC EX280 rad (will use with 2 Corsair AF140 fans and 2 stock Arc Midi R2 fans)
$36 Compression fittings x6 (2 for the 2nd rad, and 2 for each GPU block)

1 XSPC Titan Block already owned and 1 hopefully purchased from another forum member. If not I'll buy one for $125.



How does that look to you all? I going with the EX280rad because I already have 140mm fans, and it is fairly thin, so I am hoping to keep the lower portion of my Arc Midis HDD cage.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course it did! 1.00V is not enough for any 3D OPS (like hardware acceleration in your browser and your cards spike to full clocks) so it triggered some memory fault and your system rebooted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just leave it on auto, only set voltages when you go over 1.212V with the volt mod!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> You got PM!


Interestingly I set it manually to 1.212v for 1200mhz and it works. Setting it on auto crashes it. But then again I don't run the LLC mod


----------



## kskwerl

So when trying to do the Volt Mod guide and LLC disable found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044

I get this below. I have the Asus 780 direct CU II



Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## kskwerl

I'm just following OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide

Do I need to flash the bios first or something?>


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Interestingly I set it manually to 1.212v for 1200mhz and it works. Setting it on auto crashes it. But then again I don't run the LLC mod


On stock its fine to go with auto but if you set a specific clock the auto might not "reach it" auto reads the VID from the card, {1.212V -+(0.025V)}= so its always : -+1.162V +- (0.025V)=1.187V+- (0.025V)=1.212V, but if you set 1,212V in AB, is always 1,212V with Vvar 0.013V up and down!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> So when trying to do the Volt Mod guide and LLC disable found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
> 
> I get this below. I have the Asus 780 direct CU II
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


Yes, its my guide!








Unfortunately you cant unlock your voltage with the volt hack as its coded for the voltage controller NCP4206 and your card has a chill 8318!

Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I'm just following OccamRazor Advanced GK110 OC guide
> 
> Do I need to flash the bios first or something?>


If you flash the bios in the 780 OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_100
You get higher TDP and unlocked voltage to 1,212V!
If you have a RIVE then with a little hardmod (just a few soldering points) you have voltage unlocked in ASUS software!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> On stock its fine to go with auto but if you set a specific clock the auto might not "reach it" auto reads the VID from the card, {1.212V -+(0.025V)}= so its always : -+1.162V +- (0.025V)=1.187V+- (0.025V)=1.212V, but if you set 1,212V in AB, is always 1,212V with Vvar 0.013V up and down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its my guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you cant unlock your voltage with the volt hack as its coded for the voltage controller NCP4206 and your card has a chill 8318!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)


Gotcha, so can I even continue the guide?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

The only reason i don't use the LLC mod is because the temps go through the roof


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Gotcha, so can I even continue the guide?


It doesnt work for your card so, im afraid not, its a waste of time!








But your card Oc´s well form the feedback i have from some users! just get my Brothers bios from the OP and flash it with the EZ3flash from my SIG to maximize your OC!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Does anyone know the stock thermal pad thickness for the VRMs and for the memory chips using the stock cooler and backplate? I was going to order a sheet of Fujipoly ultra for some other projects and figure I might replace these as well.


Heard different things myself, vendors use (from my understanding) .5mm and 1mm pads.... depending on card vendors again









I seen the Ultra pads at Frozencpu .... 199 per sheet







I just ordered a 1/4 sheet of the regular fujipoly for $23-hope that will be enough pieces to redo all spots on the front and for mem on the backside plus all the spots on the back of the gpu where on the other side there are areas which would aid in backside cooling with a custom copper active cooling backplate









What quality pads are used on a stock titan? are they just vanilla ek thermal pad


----------



## skupples

@RushiMP The stock pads for the back plate are likely .5 the stock pads for the cooler are probably closer to 3-5mm.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @RushiMP The stock pads for the back plate are likely .5 the stock pads for the cooler are probably closer to 3-5mm.


Damn, that thick huh.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Damn, that thick huh.


lol, they are more like thermal sponges than anything else.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Heard different things myself, vendors use (from my understanding) .5mm and 1mm pads.... depending on card vendors again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen the Ultra pads at Frozencpu .... 199 per sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 1/4 sheet of the regular fujipoly for $23-hope that will be enough pieces to redo all spots on the front and for mem on the backside plus all the spots on the back of the gpu where on the other side there are areas which would aid in backside cooling with a custom copper active cooling backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What quality pads are used on a stock titan? are they just vanilla ek thermal pad


how much of a difference is it with these superior pads?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol, they are more like thermal sponges than anything else.


I almost feel it would be worth my while to make a thin copper shim for the VRMs then. I really do not feel like going water, I upgrade cards and change out hardware way to often to be satisfied.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how much of a difference is it with these superior pads?


who knows, I wen't with the medium grade FujiPoly, but I also put thermal solution on either side of the pad, for good measure.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Any idea how this would work with a GTX770 ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Where could I find replacement thermal pads for the stock titan coolers?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Where could I find replacement thermal pads for the stock titan coolers?


frozencpu and performance pcs should have ones of the right thickness


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Do you know the thickness of the stock pads? They look like 1mm to my naked eye. Lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Do you know the thickness of the stock pads? They look like 1mm to my naked eye. Lol


not sure, they look thick enough to use as a pillow


----------



## cravinmild

Ya, searched for decent pads in canada, had to order from frozencpu also. Emailed they shipped today WHOOT

Anyone have any links for those who make their own cooling blocks. Im looking to make one with acrylic and copper along with a Dual Pump and any help would be great


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Is there a way to adjust LLC to not completely off but low. 1200mhz @1.212 is stable as a rock with LLC but those temps at too much. would it be the same with LLC on if i did 1.24 @1200mhz ???


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Is there a way to adjust LLC to not completely off but low. 1200mhz @1.212 is stable as a rock with LLC but those temps at too much. would it be the same with LLC on if i did 1.24 @1200mhz ???


No, there is only 3 settings, 0%, 53%(default) and 100%!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, there is only 3 settings, 0%, 53%(default) and 100%!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Balls to it . Im buying a STH10 and a complete EK Water kit . Sick of this 90C rubbish

CPU Block - EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel + Plexi
GPU Block 1 - EK-FC Titan SE - Nickel + plexi
GPU Block 2 - EK-FC Titan SE - Nickel + plexi
GPU Block Backplate 1 - EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black
GPU Block Backplate 2 - EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black
Radiator 1 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
radiator 2 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
radiator 3 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
pump - XSPC D5 Vario Pump
pump top - EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Acetal
reservoir - EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
fans - Alpenfoehn Foehn120 Wing Boost Pure Plus black x24
fittings - Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Enhance Multi-Link For Acrylic Tube OD 12MM x 16
90 degree fittings - Bitspower G 1/4" Matte Black Dual Rotary 90 Degree IG 1/4" Adapter x 4
tubing - E22 10mm ID 12mm OD hard acrylic
coolant - K EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1000ml - UV Blue
coolant - K EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1000ml - UV Blue
Fan splitter pcb - ModMyToys 4-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 8-Way Block
fan splitter cables - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 9 x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Black x 3


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It doesnt work for your card so, im afraid not, its a waste of time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your card Oc´s well form the feedback i have from some users! just get my Brothers bios from the OP and flash it with the EZ3flash from my SIG to maximize your OC!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks I flashed the appropriate BIOS but what should I be using to OC this card. The "Asus GPU Tweak"? Sorry for noob questions.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Thanks I flashed the appropriate BIOS but what should I be using to OC this card. The "Asus GPU Tweak"? Sorry for noob questions.


Take your pick:

Afterburner: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html

PrecisionX: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/precisionx_dowload_evga,4.html

Asus GPU Tweak: http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=gpu%20tweak&os=30

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Conin

Hi guys, does anyone knows if a GTX TITAN backplate would also fit for a GTX 780 Ti?.

Thanks!.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Hi guys, does anyone knows if a GTX TITAN backplate would also fit for a GTX 780 Ti?.
> 
> Thanks!.


yes it will.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes it will.


Ok, thank you!.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Take your pick:
> 
> Afterburner: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html
> 
> PrecisionX: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/precisionx_dowload_evga,4.html
> 
> Asus GPU Tweak: http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=gpu%20tweak&os=30
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ok thanks Ed, one last question. What temps should I keep this under when benching using heavens?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Balls to it . Im buying a STH10 and a complete EK Water kit . Sick of this 90C rubbish
> 
> CPU Block - EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel + Plexi
> 
> GPU Block 1 - EK-FC Titan SE - Nickel + plexi
> 
> GPU Block 2 - EK-FC Titan SE - Nickel + plexi
> 
> GPU Block Backplate 1 - EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black
> 
> GPU Block Backplate 2 - EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black
> 
> Radiator 1 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
> 
> radiator 2 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
> 
> radiator 3 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
> 
> pump - XSPC D5 Vario Pump
> 
> pump top - EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Acetal
> 
> reservoir - EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
> 
> fans - Alpenfoehn Foehn120 Wing Boost Pure Plus black x24
> 
> fittings - Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Enhance Multi-Link For Acrylic Tube OD 12MM x 16
> 
> 90 degree fittings - Bitspower G 1/4" Matte Black Dual Rotary 90 Degree IG 1/4" Adapter x 4
> 
> tubing - E22 10mm ID 12mm OD hard acrylic
> 
> coolant - K EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1000ml - UV Blue
> 
> coolant - K EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1000ml - UV Blue
> 
> Fan splitter pcb - ModMyToys 4-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 8-Way Block
> 
> fan splitter cables - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 9 x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Black x 3


Yep, that was basically the same conclusion I came to a couple years ago. Whole new worlds of performance open up to you once you go full custom loop. Its amazing how well cards clock at 45c under full load as opposed to 85c!


----------



## FarmerJo

Hey guys! Are the new drivers still acting up with llc at 100% and getting random shutdowns?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Ok thanks Ed, one last question. What temps should I keep this under when benching using heavens?


You have a sturdy card! Try to keep it as low as you can, the lower the better! Anything below 70C is great on air!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hey Occam,

Just a quick one. Trying to use the LLC.exe in Windows startup, but my NEW anit-virus ESET Smart Security (running windows 8.1) sees it as a Trojan every startup and quarantines it, stopping it from being run...........................

Trying to find a "fix" so that it ignores it.

Shows up as:

Win32/Packed.ExeScript.B Trojan

Damn.

Bloody computers

Cheers

Rob

Now excluded from the scan


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Balls to it . Im buying a STH10 and a complete EK Water kit . Sick of this 90C rubbish
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Block - EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel + Plexi
> 
> GPU Block 1 - EK-FC Titan SE - Nickel + plexi
> 
> GPU Block 2 - EK-FC Titan SE - Nickel + plexi
> 
> GPU Block Backplate 1 - EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black
> 
> GPU Block Backplate 2 - EK-FC Titan Backplate - Black
> 
> Radiator 1 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
> 
> radiator 2 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
> 
> radiator 3 - EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
> 
> pump - XSPC D5 Vario Pump
> 
> pump top - EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Acetal
> 
> reservoir - EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
> 
> fans - Alpenfoehn Foehn120 Wing Boost Pure Plus black x24
> 
> fittings - Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Enhance Multi-Link For Acrylic Tube OD 12MM x 16
> 
> 90 degree fittings - Bitspower G 1/4" Matte Black Dual Rotary 90 Degree IG 1/4" Adapter x 4
> 
> tubing - E22 10mm ID 12mm OD hard acrylic
> 
> coolant - K EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1000ml - UV Blue
> 
> coolant - K EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1000ml - UV Blue
> 
> Fan splitter pcb - ModMyToys 4-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 8-Way Block
> 
> fan splitter cables - Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 9 x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Black x 3


looks good besides the EK rads.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> looks good besides the EK rads.


already told him on steam to get different ones









told him to grab the EK xtx 480s so they dont look like childrens toys inside the sth10 lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hey Occam,
> 
> Just a quick one. Trying to use the LLC.exe in Windows startup, but my NEW anit-virus ESET Smart Security (running windows 8.1) sees it as a Trojan every startup and quarantines it, stopping it from being run...........................
> 
> Trying to find a "fix" so that it ignores it.
> 
> Shows up as:
> 
> Win32/Packed.ExeScript.B Trojan
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Bloody computers
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob!

IMO 3 options:

1 - Stop using ESET! The built in Defender in Windows 8.1 is competent enough! (or you find a way to exclude the LLC.exe from being scanned like below)

Open ESET Smart Security or ESET NOD32 Antivirus. How do I open my ESET product?

Press the F5 key to display the Advanced Setup window.

From the Advanced Setup tree, click Antivirus and antispyware Exclusions and then click the Add... button.

http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN560
http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2769

2- Go old school: Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder ,click "open command window here"
Insert this command to disable LLC:

msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,00

3- Use Zawarudo´s tool and disable LLC when needed!

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19776

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Rob!
> 
> IMO 3 options:
> 
> 1 - Stop using ESET! The built in Defender in Windows 8.1 is competent enough! (or you find a way to exclude the LLC.exe from being scanned like below)
> 
> Open ESET Smart Security or ESET NOD32 Antivirus. How do I open my ESET product?
> 
> Press the F5 key to display the Advanced Setup window.
> 
> From the Advanced Setup tree, click Antivirus and antispyware Exclusions and then click the Add... button.
> 
> http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN560
> http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2769
> 
> 2- Go old school: Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder ,click "open command window here"
> Insert this command to disable LLC:
> 
> msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,00
> 
> 3- Use Zawarudo´s tool and disable LLC when needed!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19776
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Hi Ed,

I chose option 1.5 for now. Disabled that particular file from being scanned









Works well. No more "problems"









I was just using defender, but decided to give ESET a trial run. Will see how it goes.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> already told him on steam to get different ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told him to grab the EK xtx 480s so they dont look like childrens toys inside the sth10 lol.


Erm that list does include the XTX 480's

I'd like to stay with EK since it makes life alot easier postage and warranty wise


----------



## ahnafakeef

I need a quick recommendation.

What backplate is the best for a Titan? No waterblocks, just a backplate.

Amazon link is very much appreciated.

Thanks a lot!

EDIT: How much worse is the XSPC Razor backplate compared to the EK FC backplate? I can't find the EK FC one available on Amazon.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, that was basically the same conclusion I came to a couple years ago. Whole new worlds of performance open up to you once you go full custom loop. Its amazing how well cards clock at 45c under full load as opposed to 85c!


I just hope once I've bought all this (looking at the total price is making my head spin) i dont have to upgrade the watercooling for a few years.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I need a quick recommendation.
> 
> What backplate is the best for a Titan? No waterblocks, just a backplate.
> 
> Amazon link is very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> EDIT: How much worse is the XSPC Razor backplate compared to the EK FC backplate? I can't find the EK FC one available on Amazon.


I don't believe there are any differences between the current backplates performance wise. But are you sure you need a backplate?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Erm that list does include the XTX 480's
> 
> I'd like to stay with EK since it makes life alot easier postage and warranty wise


Remember to clean (flush) the ek rad well. In my experience they are by far the worse brand in terms of debris and gunk inside so take care in flushing them properly.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I don't believe there are any differences between the current backplates performance wise. But are you sure you need a backplate?


Doesn't a backplate reduce temperature by a few degrees?

Also, the GPU will look much better with the backplate. I've even got sleeved cables for it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Doesn't a backplate reduce temperature by a few degrees?
> 
> Also, the GPU will look much better with the backplate. I've even got sleeved cables for it.


mmm that's debatable. In terms of looks yeah sure thing it does look good. But in terms of performance lot of folks don't use the backplate because it restrain the air flow on the back of the card. Many people just go for thermal pads and small heatsinks on the back both for the ram and vrm area. Perhaps others can chime in on this subject. I never tested myself with and without the backplate to check in a scientific way temps on the back of the card so I can't give you hard evidence on the matter. If you choose the backplate route however pay attention to the thermal pads on the back. Recently I saw sound advice from Mrtooshort or was it FTW420 (here in this thread I think) about the placing of the pads on the ram modules and vrm area.

EDIT - Ha, just saw this on extremerigs. Some data relevant on this matter:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/01/01/r9-290x-gpu-block-performance-summary/

Notice that the Aquacomputer block was tested with and without the backplate. Huge difference on the vrm temps but not much on the gpu core itself. That's one review I will be following since is a working in progress.

EDIT 2- Damn...I just notice that the aquacomputer block is actively water cooled on the backplate so the data is no so relevant for the question here....

Hope that helps

PS- Weeee my first flame... Nice.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guys I already asked this once but I am still unsure. Can this be used on the back of the card to check temps without worry to short anything?

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017

I got those in my system and would like to use them to generate data on the ram and vrm area on the back of my titans but I am not in the mood to dismantle everything to accomplish that. I would rather power down the system and insert carefully on the back of the card between the backplate and one ram chip and vrm area to get some measures. Would I be risking a short? It seems to me the temps probes are protected (or even made of it) some sort of non-conductive plastic but I would like to have confirmation on that first.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Guys I already asked this once but I am still unsure. Can this be used on the back of the card to check temps without worry to short anything?
> 
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2017
> 
> I got those in my system and would like to use them to generate data on the ram and vrm area on the back of my titans but I am not in the mood to dismantle everything to accomplish that. I would rather power down the system and insert carefully on the back of the card between the backplate and one ram chip and vrm are to get some measures. Would I be risking a short? It seems to me the temps probes are protected (or even made of it) some sort of non-conductive plastic but I would like to have confirmation on that first.


Yes. the sensor is sealed and non-conductive., simple electrical tape works. I slide them right into ram sticks tape directly on components.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes. the sensor is sealed and non-conductive., simple electrical tape works. I slide them right into ram sticks tape directly on components.


Thanks! I will do it then. Was thinking about you incidentally since Stren round up of 290x block clearly indicates so far that the new aquacomputer block with active WC on the backplate is a winner. Since I known you are a fan of that germany made perfection blocks


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> mmm that's debatable. In terms of looks yeah sure thing it does look good. But in terms of performance lot of folks don't use the backplate because it restrain the air flow on the back of the card. Many people just go for thermal pads and small heatsinks on the back both for the ram and vrm area. Perhaps others can chime in on this subject. I never tested myself with and without the backplate to check in a scientific way temps on the back of the card so I can't give you hard evidence on the matter. If you choose the backplate route however pay attention to the thermal pads on the back. Recently I saw sound advice from Mrtooshort or was it FTW420 (here in this thread I think) about the placing of the pads on the ram modules and vrm area.
> 
> EDIT - Ha, just saw this on extremerigs. Some data relevant on this matter:
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2014/01/01/r9-290x-gpu-block-performance-summary/
> 
> Notice that the Aquacomputer block was tested with and without the backplate. Huge difference on the vrm temps but not much on the gpu core itself. That's one review I will be following since is a working in progress.
> 
> EDIT 2- Damn...I just notice that the aquacomputer block is actively water cooled on the backplate so the data is no so relevant for the question here....
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> PS- Weeee my first flame... Nice.


Yes, I also noticed that the tests were done with watercooled setups.

But that aside, is it possible for temps to actually increase with the use of a backplate? Because temps are high enough as it is, I don't want it to increase at all.

Also, I noticed the following in the EK and XSPC sites.
Quote:


> Please note:
> - The backplate does not serve as a standalone unit and is compatible only with EK-FC Titan series water blocks!


Quote:


> Please note: This backplate requires an XSPC Razor waterblock for installation and cannot be installed with the original heatsink. - See more at: http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-titan-780-backplate#sthash.M7FrDoVq.dpuf


So I cannot use the backplate without a waterblock? This is the first time I've come across such an information about backplates.

Both the EK and XSPC backplates come with thermal pads, so I guess I don't have to worry about thermal pads.

Thank you!


----------



## Gabrielzm

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="ahnafakeef" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/20850#post_21519585"]
Yes, I also noticed that the tests were done with watercooled setups.

But that aside, is it possible for temps to actually increase with the use of a backplate? Because temps are high enough as it is, I don't want it to increase at all.

Also, I noticed the following in the EK and XSPC sites.

So I cannot use the backplate without a waterblock? This is the first time I've come across such an information about backplates.

Both the EK and XSPC backplates come with thermal pads, so I guess I don't have to worry about thermal pads.

Thank you! :


)[/quote]

mmm, not sure about ek and XSPC backplates but the EVGA backplate definitely should work even with the stock blower style fan. In regard to temps with the backplate increasing it seems to me it can have that effect if some areas are not properly covered with pads (like vrm areas that are on the other side of the card and therefore the manufacturer might not include the pads for it on the backplate, but would still get hot on the back which would be the corresponding pcb area). All this is just using logic since again I don't have solid data on this so take this opinion with a bit of grain of salt.

BTW have you considered going







on your card? You might snag something like the glacer cooler (coolermaster/swiftech) and then expand it with a gpu block. That would cover both your cpu and gpu. Alternatively you can go with a beginner kit like XSPC does which are a big bang for the buck.

Like this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21236/ex-wat-271/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175


----------



## ahnafakeef

At one point I did consider water-cooling. But I have no knowledge on the matter, and I've been too busy the past few months to even touch my PC. So no, I'm not going to watercool anything right now. But if I can find a backplate that can work with a WB in the future, I have no problem going for that instead of the ones I'm considering now.

Anyways, I really need some solid info on the merits/demerits of a backplate ASAP. I'm kind of in a hurry so if someone with relevant information would chime in, that'd be great!

Kind of in a dilemma between the EVGA and XSPC. The XSPC one has a cleaner look, which is why I'm kind of more inclined towards the XSPC one. Input from experienced users would be very helpful for me.

Also, there's no Titan backplate in the EVGA site. Why is that?
Also, does the EVGA backplate require thermal pads? The 780 Ti backplate on their site has no pads included.

Thank you!









EDIT: Screwed up trying to quote another post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Thanks! I will do it then. Was thinking about you incidentally since Stren round up of 290x block clearly indicates so far that the new aquacomputer block with active WC on the backplate is a winner. Since I known you are a fan of that germany made perfection blocks


A happy and successful new year buddy!

Yes, I do like the AQ equipment!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> At one point I did consider water-cooling. But I have no knowledge on the matter, and I've been too busy the past few months to even touch my PC. So no, I'm not going to watercool anything right now. But if I can find a backplate that can work with a WB in the future, I have no problem going for that instead of the ones I'm considering now.
> 
> Anyways, I really need some solid info on the merits/demerits of a backplate ASAP. I'm kind of in a hurry so if someone with relevant information would chime in, that'd be great!
> 
> Kind of in a dilemma between the EVGA and XSPC. The XSPC one has a cleaner look, which is why I'm kind of more inclined towards the XSPC one. Input from experienced users would be very helpful for me.
> 
> Also, there's no Titan backplate in the EVGA site. Why is that?
> Also, does the EVGA backplate require thermal pads? The 780 Ti backplate on their site has no pads included.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Screwed up trying to quote another post.


The 780ti and any 780 backplate would be different since the cards don't have the ram's modules on the back while our titans do have. That's probably why there are a different number of pads included. In any case it seems the pads comes already installed on the evga backplate:

http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/M021-00-000023.pdf


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The 780ti and any 780 backplate would be different since the cards don't have the ram's modules on the back while our titans do have. That's probably why there are a different number of pads included. In any case it seems the pads comes already installed on the evga backplate:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/M021-00-000023.pdf


Okay that's good.

Are the thermal pads reusable? If I want to take the backplate off for cleaning the GPU, can I just stick it back on after I'm done cleaning it?

Or do I need to get extra thermal pads every time I remove it?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay that's good.
> 
> Are the thermal pads reusable? If I want to take the backplate off for cleaning the GPU, can I just stick it back on after I'm done cleaning it?
> 
> Or do I need to get extra thermal pads every time I remove it?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


if you are gentle enough you may be able to re-use them, they tend to tear easy, & become more brittle over time.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay that's good.
> 
> Are the thermal pads reusable? If I want to take the backplate off for cleaning the GPU, can I just stick it back on after I'm done cleaning it?
> 
> Or do I need to get extra thermal pads every time I remove it?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Backplates do look good & offer some protection, hard to knock a cap or resistor off with one on, & with a slow drip leak or something from a cpu block it could be nice to keep it off the PCB. They don't really do much for temps though, the only time a backplate is really needed is if there are mosfets or something on the back of the card.

If careful removing the block/backplate the pads can be saved & reused, although keeping some extra handy is a good idea, pads can rip & tear very easily.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Backplates do look good & offer some protection, hard to knock a cap or resistor off with one on, & with a slow drip leak or something from a cpu block it could be nice to keep it off the PCB. They don't really do much for temps though, the only time a backplate is really needed is if there are mosfets or something on the back of the card.
> 
> If careful removing the block/backplate the pads can be saved & reused, although keeping some extra handy is a good idea, pads can rip & tear very easily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if you are gentle enough you may be able to re-use them, they tend to tear easy, & become more brittle over time.


Thank you both for the quick response. If you don't mind, can you please link me to spare thermal pads on Amazon? Better safe than sorry!


----------



## nyrang3rs

What is the latest good bios for a titan sc? Thanks!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> What is the latest good bios for a titan sc? Thanks!


Here you go : http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17912


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's a badass PSU. EVGA definitely got their hands on a winner. They are pretty much perma-sold out every where I look, & I see them in 3/4 rigs these days it seems.
> the extra .025 is normal.


Almost done w/ my build so looking forward to testing your tools w/ my GPU's









After searching for a bit finally got turned onto the Enermax 1500W there's like 0 negative things about it from Johnny, other than ugly cables but other than that looks like I finally found a winner for my Tri Sli, at least a winner for my worries after everything said here.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Almost done w/ my build so looking forward to testing your tools w/ my GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After searching for a bit finally got turned onto the Enermax 1500W there's like 0 negative things about it from Johnny, other than ugly cables but other than that looks like I finally found a winner for my Tri Sli, at least a winner for my worries after everything said here.


If that's the multi rail 30amp one you're talking about, then you'll max out at 1.35v or there abouts, even less, with your Titans. That of course is fine, but if you feel like going for nice bench runs, then it might be a annoying then.

I have an HCP 850 Platinum that has 40 amp rails and I can only get around 1.375v before OCP was triggered. Even tried using one rail per pci-E plug, still the same thing. I can go 1.5v with this 1300w now, no issues.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Almost done w/ my build so looking forward to testing your tools w/ my GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After searching for a bit finally got turned onto the Enermax 1500W there's like 0 negative things about it from Johnny, other than ugly cables but other than that looks like I finally found a winner for my Tri Sli, at least a winner for my worries after everything said here.


I have an Enermax 1500 running quad overclocked GTX 480s in an overclocked Gulftown rig that has been folding solid for 24/7 for over 3 months. The only thing I would complain about is the stiff cables.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Almost done w/ my build so looking forward to testing your tools w/ my GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After searching for a bit finally got turned onto the Enermax 1500W there's like 0 negative things about it from Johnny, other than ugly cables but other than that looks like I finally found a winner for my Tri Sli, at least a winner for my worries after everything said here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If that's the multi rail 30amp one you're talking about, then you'll max out at 1.35v or there abouts, even less, with your Titans. That of course is fine, but if you feel like going for nice bench runs, then it might be a annoying then.
> 
> I have an HCP 850 Platinum that has 40 amp rails and I can only get around 1.375v before OCP was triggered. Even tried using one rail per pci-E plug, still the same thing. I can go 1.5v with this 1300w now, no issues.


MrTOOSHORT is right! Get the G2 1300W as its a single rail you will get over 400W per card which is a good OC headroom already!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If that's the multi rail 30amp one you're talking about, then you'll max out at 1.35v or there abouts, even less, with your Titans. That of course is fine, but if you feel like going for nice bench runs, then it might be a annoying then.
> 
> I have an HCP 850 Platinum that has 40 amp rails and I can only get around 1.375v before OCP was triggered. Even tried using one rail per pci-E plug, still the same thing. I can go 1.5v with this 1300w now, no issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT is right! Get the G2 1300W as its a single rail you will get over 400W per card which is a good OC headroom already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Its a Single rail lol, so I should be good http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=302
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I have an Enermax 1500 running quad overclocked GTX 480s in an overclocked Gulftown rig that has been folding solid for 24/7 for over 3 months. The only thing I would complain about is the stiff cables.


Appreciate it!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Its a Single rail lol, so I should be good http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=302
> Appreciate it!


Its not single rail...



Still youll going to have to mix PCIe cables...



But the man said: " I doubt this thing's going to shut down on you in the middle of a frag-fest with your quad SLI dream machine. That said, with the PCI-E cables all being shared two PCI-E connectors to one connector on the PSU end, i*t's not hard to combine rails on this bad boy*."
So youre good to go!









This is my take on this knowing the power the GK110 can draw out!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not single rail...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still youll going to have to mix PCIe cables...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the man said: " I doubt this thing's going to shut down on you in the middle of a frag-fest with your quad SLI dream machine. That said, with the PCI-E cables all being shared two PCI-E connectors to one connector on the PSU end, i*t's not hard to combine rails on this bad boy*."
> So youre good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my take on this knowing the power the GK110 can draw out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Blargh guess I misread then, was under the understanding it had support for it. Thanks for sorting that out. Guess it's too good to be true.



Well for now I have my AX1200i, so should I just hook up the CPU and board to that, and get a G2 for the cards? or just go w/ an 860 from corsair, I don't necessarily wanna combine the cables but then again, if anyone knows a place that does custom cables for the enermax then please let me know, My fingers are beyond cut up currently from adding/removing fittings those threads are sharp!

I know FCPU does customs and I got them for my 1200i and they look gorgeous, so don't wanna be stuck w/ the nasties and would be easier to order.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Bad news guys, Titan took a dump and it's finished now. Was a good run of benchies and I've enjoyed every minute of it!









Looking to the Kingpin Classy 780 ti next!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Bad news guys, Titan took a dump and it's finished now. Was a good run of benchies and I've enjoyed every minute of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the Kingpin Classy 780 ti next!


Popped a mosfet?
If so, some solder & an epower board for the zombie mod has a chance of bringing it back, just like a zombie as long as the core is OK.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Blargh guess I misread then, was under the understanding it had support for it. Thanks for sorting that out. Guess it's too good to be true.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well for now I have my AX1200i, so should I just hook up the CPU and board to that, and get a G2 for the cards? or just go w/ an 860 from corsair, I don't necessarily wanna combine the cables but then again, if anyone knows a place that does custom cables for the enermax then please let me know, My fingers are beyond cut up currently from adding/removing fittings those threads are sharp!
> 
> I know FCPU does customs and I got them for my 1200i and they look gorgeous, so don't wanna be stuck w/ the nasties and would be easier to order.


IMO this is enough for your entire RIG: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=349

*SINGLE RAI*L



*TRI SLI*



*And take a look at what Jonny had to say about it:*



I rest my case!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> IMO this is enough for your entire RIG: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=349
> 
> *SINGLE RAI*L
> 
> *TRI SLI*
> 
> *And take a look at what Jonny had to say about it:*
> 
> I rest my case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


So just upgrade my 1200i I guess? Lol, should I just grab one and use both or would I be safe using just the 1300W? or dedicate cards to 1300 and everything else to the 1200. You're the guru here so I'll take your recommendation and make the purchase tonight, so let me know thx!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Popped a mosfet?
> If so, some solder & an epower board for the zombie mod has a chance of bringing it back, just like a zombie as long as the core is OK.


Yep, mosfet and I automatically thought of you after that about the E-Power! LoL.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Bad news guys, Titan took a dump and it's finished now. Was a good run of benchies and I've enjoyed every minute of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the Kingpin Classy 780 ti next!


Too bad my Friend!







Perhaps if youre willing take FtW420 advice and zombify her!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Popped a mosfet?
> If so, some *solder & an epower board for the zombie mod has a chance of bringing it back*, just like a zombie as long as the core is OK.


If and when any of my Titans die, i will go that route for sure!








Hope youre well my Friend!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, mosfet and I automatically thought of you after that about the E-Power! LoL.


Was it at idle or running any bench? with what voltage? Heat probably was the issue, perhaps a air bubble in one of the mosfets thermal pads!








Perhaps we should do some timed maintenance when we subject our cards to extreme voltages and with added heat!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So just upgrade my 1200i I guess? Lol, should I just grab one and use both or would I be safe using just the 1300W? or dedicate cards to 1300 and everything else to the 1200. You're the guru here so I'll take your recommendation and make the purchase tonight.


Well, If it was me in your shoes, i would get the G2 and hook it to the Titans only! get a add2psu : http://www.add2psu.com/store/
and leave the 1200i for the rest of the system!

OR...

Wait for the G2 big brother!








I dont have any hard evidence but i heard rumors that EVGA was going for a big PSU single rail!








(Down at jonnyguru forums...







)

Your call!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, If it was me in your shoes, i would get the G2 and hook it to the Titans only! get a add2psu : http://www.add2psu.com/store/
> and leave the 1200i for the rest of the system!
> 
> OR...
> 
> Wait for the G2 big brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have any hard evidence but i heard rumors that EVGA was going for a big PSU single rail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Down at jonnyguru forums...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Your call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ugh... you just made this decision harder LOL.

Any chance you have a link to it







if it's anytime soon then I can hold off and use the 1200 for the whole build w/o worries of killing things, and just pump the GPU's to 1200mhz w/ the CPU @ 4.6-4.8 and should be fine.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Bad news guys, Titan took a dump and it's finished now. Was a good run of benchies and I've enjoyed every minute of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the Kingpin Classy 780 ti next!


oh no... so sorry man..

what was the voltage applied to it. take is a part and look at it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Popped a mosfet?
> If so, some solder & an epower board for the zombie mod has a chance of bringing it back, just like a zombie as long as the core is OK.


This , I would love to Mr TS doing it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yep, looked at the card and one of the VRMs had a small burn to it. Happy nothing else was hurt with the system.

Voltage around 1.463v load, 1.544v with the hack. Not too concerned about it, got some great scores with that beast!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> oh no... so sorry man..
> 
> what was the voltage applied to it. take is a part and look at it.
> This , *I would love to Mr TS doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yap! For a fearless man he is, i believe that card would blaze fire on LN2!








Watch out FtW420!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, looked at the card and one of the VRMs had a small burn to it. Happy nothing else was hurt with the system.
> 
> Voltage around 1.463v load, 1.544v with the hack. Not too concerned about it, got some great scores with that beast!


That is a heck of a card you got there! Send it to FtW420! i bet if he hard-modded and drowned it in LN2 it would beat allot of scores!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## FtW 420

Just have to make sure it is an epower classified v2, they are supposed to have much less vdroop than the v1 I have, that thing droops about 0.3V from idle to load.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, looked at the card and one of the VRMs had a small burn to it. Happy nothing else was hurt with the system.
> 
> Voltage around 1.463v load, 1.544v with the hack. Not too concerned about it, got some great scores with that beast!


so we gonna have a zombie Titan ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ugh... you just made this decision harder LOL.
> 
> Any chance you have a link to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's anytime soon then I can hold off and use the 1200 for the whole build w/o worries of killing things, and just pump the GPU's to 1200mhz w/ the CPU @ 4.6-4.8 and should be fine.


Sorry man! Cant find the link! I saw it on my other RIG back home,so i cant find it now!
If i find it again ill PM you! Meanwhile if youre good with your current PSU, stick to it and manage your OC urges a little while longer!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> so we gonna have a zombie Titan ?


*BUMP!!!







*

MrTOOSHORT???


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

LoL...

Don't know what I'll do. Donating it to science sounds ok...

The Epower board doesn't look that complicating.









RMA'n it almost feels like a waste since its a good gpu with memory too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Bad news guys, Titan took a dump and it's finished now. Was a good run of benchies and I've enjoyed every minute of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the Kingpin Classy 780 ti next!


Served well and gave it all in the call of duty.... a salute!









what was the final voltage you were able to push into it? (before it cooked)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Served well and gave it all in the call of duty.... a salute!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the final voltage you were able to push into it? (before it cooked)


Indeed!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> LoL...
> 
> *Don't know what I'll do. Donating it to science sounds ok...*
> 
> The Epower board doesn't look that complicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA'n it almost feels like a waste since its a good gpu with memory too.


Yap! and FtW420 is the right "Scientist" to do his wonders with it!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## szeged

Epower it up man, give that baby some classified power!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is exactly why I refuse to go over 1.3V with LLC disabled. I can't afford to lose a Titan at the moment! Oh well, once you get a 780Ti your Titan records will likely fall...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Ok fellows. Some hard data on the Swiftech blocks and VRM temps. I measure using the asus temp thermometers. They are hooked to my fan controller (scythe) and I placed on the back of the card touching the pcb area where in front the vrm should be. In both cards (using stock Hydrocopper BIOS, first card being HC EVGA and the second one using Swiftech komodo block, both with backplates) I measure 76.5 C maximum under load (using call of duty ghosts at maximum setting) with water temp being 41.9 C (measure by aquacomputer USB flow/temp device). Core GPU maximum was 48 C. Ambient temps around 25-27 C. That give us something around 51 C above ambient temp and 35-36 C above water temp. These measures seems in line with Stren's measures albeit lower (by 10 C). My clocks are 1097 mhz under load while Stren's are 1123 mhz and 123 power target with Naennons BIOS. Water flow in mine rig is 1 GPM just like Stren. So perhaps this 10 C difference is explained by different power targets or because He was using furmark.

Hope this helps. Would be nice to have measures on other blocks too from users here.

Cheers


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So just upgrade my 1200i I guess? Lol, should I just grab one and use both or would I be safe using just the 1300W? or dedicate cards to 1300 and everything else to the 1200. You're the guru here so I'll take your recommendation and make the purchase tonight, so let me know thx!


Honestly, I'd wait out till the end of this week. Corsair might be coming out with something new: since I mentioned overvolted tri-titans, and they said I aught to wait till CES to make a move, it makes me wonder what they are about to drop.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Honestly, I'd wait out till the end of this week. Corsair might be coming out with something new: since I mentioned overvolted tri-titans, and they said I aught to wait till CES to make a move, it makes me wonder what they are about to drop.


Yeah I'll wait it out, but if it shows off @ CES wouldn't that sorta be like a "future look" meaning no ETA? lol


----------



## skupples

blah, I need to get this parallel bridge off of my titans. The final card runs 5c+ hotter under load. I know it's not a fail assembly because I literally spent 45 minutes per card getting them ready to go.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> blah, I need to get this parallel bridge off of my titans. The final card runs 5c+ hotter under load. I know it's not a fail assembly because I literally spent 45 minutes per card getting them ready to go.


Yeah I'm making my own crystal links w/ primo chill revolver fittings for my serial run. Once I shut this down gonna rip out another GPU and stick it in, once I test things are still good and do a preliminary test I'll put the 3rd in. Gonna put 2 cards in , one in GPU slot 1 and the other in GPU slot 3 saving 2 for the last one that way I can just continue the loop w/o having to rebuild the last one and just break down the center one.

Only reason I'm not doing all 3 at once is just worries after the 2nd one if there's an issue then I'd have to undo the block and put the coolers back on IF any issues.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> blah, I need to get this parallel bridge off of my titans. The final card runs 5c+ hotter under load. I know it's not a fail assembly because I literally spent 45 minutes per card getting them ready to go.


5C hotter is not bad. I say its fine.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> blah, I need to get this parallel bridge off of my titans. The final card runs 5c+ hotter under load. I know it's not a fail assembly because I literally spent 45 minutes per card getting them ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 5C hotter is not bad. I say its fine.
Click to expand...

I would have to agree with the above statement, plus i had a similar issue until all of the air in my system bled.

On a side note I love TITANs.... best damn GPU I have ever owned.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> LoL...
> 
> Don't know what I'll do. Donating it to science sounds ok...
> 
> The Epower board doesn't look that complicating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA'n it almost feels like a waste since its a good gpu with memory too.


I know the feeling, I had to RMA one of mine as it popped... something the other week. It's the little beige/grey coloured thing called 'R33', not sure what that is, whether that is the VRM or whether the black thing next to it is but it went a nasty brown colour and spewed liquid everywhere!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi!

I cleaned the inside of my case today and I disconnected the GPU from the motherboard when doing it. Should I expect any change in settings because of this?

Also, is it safe to use non-branded sleeved extension cables? And is there any way to verify whether or not they are faulty?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I cleaned the inside of my case today and I disconnected the GPU from the motherboard when doing it. Should I expect any change in settings because of this?
> 
> Also, is it safe to use non-branded sleeved extension cables? And is there any way to verify whether or not they are faulty?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This is not hard to happen but depends on the extension cables the copper wire and the connectors is not good like it should.

any settings you have are saved on you desired software you have and windows, you be OK.


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Hey everybody! Finally going to get my fingers wet with some overclocking on my rig. But most of all I need to get my titan going at full potential. Where should I start?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> Hey everybody! Finally going to get my fingers wet with some overclocking on my rig. But most of all I need to get my titan going at full potential. Where should I start?


everything you need is in occamrazors signature


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Thank you. I will take a look.


----------



## Baasha

OccamRazor,

I just downloaded your LLC-Disable tool.

I'm on air-cooling with 4x GTX-Titan SCs.

Without the LLC disable, my hottest card gets to around 85C under full load.

Would it be safe if I disabled LLC? How much higher would the card go and what is the "limit" for safety?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> One of my Titans gets coil whine under very high load, the other is ok.
> 
> Both under water using EK copper blocks now, with only pads on the necessary areas no TIM.
> 
> My previous blocks were also EK XXL................... hmmmmm.
> 
> Looking at caselabs cases is doing my head in. Love the STH10, but love the idea of the TH10 as well, with tucking the rads etc. "behind" the motherboard. The STH10 can use 140 size rads, the TH10 cant.
> 
> I am not going to be filling the case with rads, I hate fan noise as it is, so more would not help. Maybe 2 Alphacool 60's with 4 x 140 fans each would be ok.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob






This is to say that even if the case his made for a 240 rad on the top you might be able to put a much bigger rad in it. I have a 420 rad over the mobo. 2x 240 rads attached to the air intake making them outlet. And a rad on the back that you can always attach with a extra mount


----------



## LunaP

Good news, appears the 1500W Nexus was discontinued for obvious reasons and being redone.

Found this post on the eVGA forums. So hoping the G2 gets a bigger brother. G3 possibly?
Quote:


> I'll post this again from this thread: http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2073544#2076961
> 
> Got a PM response from Jacob, just spreading some information.
> 
> Seta8967:I read that the 1500w classified was being discontinued. I am asking as to whether or not there will be a replacement classified psu, otherwise I will need to pick one up sooner than i thought.
> 
> Jacob: Yes, there is a new one launching in January.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is not hard to happen but depends on the extension cables the copper wire and the connectors is not good like it should.
> 
> any settings you have are saved on you desired software you have and windows, you be OK.


How do I know if the copper wire and the connectors are good? Is there any way to verify it?

I haven't connected them yet because I can't be sure if they are good enough and I do not want to risk my hardware.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> Hey everybody! Finally going to get my fingers wet with some overclocking on my rig. But most of all I need to get my titan going at full potential. Where should I start?


Start here to cover the basics:
*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Then everything else is in my SIG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> OccamRazor,
> 
> I just downloaded your LLC-Disable tool.
> 
> I'm on air-cooling with 4x GTX-Titan SCs.
> 
> Without the LLC disable, my hottest card gets to around 85C under full load.
> 
> Would it be safe if I disabled LLC? How much higher would the card go and what is the "limit" for safety?


It will raise heat as its fixed voltage opposite dynamic in enabled, first you should think of lowering that temp as its bordering the 90C as your VRM´s surely are above 110C!
Lower your ambient temperature if you can and you will see a temperature drop in your titans; then you can disable LLC!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Good news, appears the 1500W Nexus was discontinued for obvious reasons and being redone.
> 
> Found this post on the eVGA forums. So hoping the G2 gets a bigger brother. G3 possibly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious what the change in power bills was for some of you guys after unleashing your cards? Would be interesting to compare


good news? Horrible news! This is why I cant find one for the life of me







anyone have one to get rid of? perhaps in anticipation?







Sigh


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> good news? Horrible news! This is why I cant find one for the life of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have one to get rid of? perhaps in anticipation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh


Why's it bad news, they're replacing it w/ a better model this month, hopefully should be this week from what's going on. That + Single rail = win, though the Nexus supposedly could do Single I read a ton of reviews and other people stating it wasn't able to.

Whether it's true or not at least eVGA is replacing it so hopefully it's better. Probably gonna grab it even before John does his review.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would have to agree with the above statement, plus i had a similar issue until all of the air in my system bled.
> 
> On a side note I love TITANs.... best damn GPU I have ever owned.


Nice milk cooling but I think with water you cud have average 3-4 degrees less.

Jokes apart very nice and clean build







nice job man!


----------



## ModestMeowth

With all this talk of vram temps, how do I make sure the one on top that aren't cooled by the water block stay cold?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> With all this talk of vram temps, how do I make sure the one on top that aren't cooled by the water block stay cold?


people are mostly worried about VRM temps, not VRAM temps. VRM being the voltage regulators.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> With all this talk of vram temps, how do I make sure the one on top that aren't cooled by the water block stay cold?


Get a backplate!









Really there is no heat problem with memory , you can´t overvolt them and their normal working temperature is not a concern (even OC´ed)!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> people are mostly worried about VRM temps, not VRAM temps. VRM being the voltage regulators.


Ohhhh OK, how does one check their temp and keep them cool?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Ohhhh OK, how does one check their temp and keep them cool?


can get something like this which should hook up to pretty much any mother board or an IR thermometer gun. If you are running the stock cooler your best bet is to just stay below 1.238V.


----------



## Gabrielzm

I Guess we will get a lot of teasing this week with CES. Corsair already hinted too on a high wattage new PSU. Here is a 27" Asus with gsync monitor:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7627/asus-at-ces-2014

Cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I Guess we will get a lot of teasing this week with CES. Corsair already hinted too on a high wattage new PSU. Here is a 27" Asus with gsync monitor:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7627/asus-at-ces-2014
> 
> Cheers


I just want to know if they work in surround...

Meowth...

the area in red are the gpu vrm's, the area in green are the Memory VRM's.


----------



## LunaP

Ugh... Just AFTER I purchase 4 Qnix monitors... Pretty damn sure that's a PLS as well... 800$ is alot but at the same time for everything it has to offer as well as an OSD... if it comes in Gloss then I may end up selling my displays.. since that bezel is thin enough to not even worry about debezling.....UGH

Closs up of the memory area took this after polishing mine prior to applying my block.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ugh... Just AFTER I purchase 4 Qnix monitors... Pretty damn sure that's a PLS as well... 800$ is alot but at the same time for everything it has to offer as well as an OSD... if it comes in Gloss then I may end up selling my displays.. since that bezel is thin enough to not even worry about debezling.....UGH
> 
> Closs up of the memory area took this after polishing mine prior to applying my block.


I would be surprised if it's IPS, as all signs pointed to it not coming in PLS any time soon/ever. If it is, sign me up for 3.


----------



## szeged

ill stick with my X-star's ty


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would be surprised if it's IPS, as all signs pointed to it not coming in PLS any time soon/ever. If it is, sign me up for 3.


You'd think it would be as the PB278Q was PLS.... if its IPS / Matte its gonna look horrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill stick with my X-star's ty


Actually I forgot that the X-Star/Qnix's support G-sync, so I think I'm good, I think the only thing I'm hating is the lack of OSD BUT I found since that the korean panels are the exact same panels as the PB278Q so I found the controller board for the OSD part on their site for about 49$ and there's a connection jack for it inside some tempted to purchase and attempt to hook it up.


----------



## skupples

guess it has to be then. All the rumors were incorrect about g-sync not coming in ips any time soon.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> guess it has to be then. All the rumors were incorrect about g-sync not coming in ips any time soon.


You mean PLS? The Qnix/X-stars are PLS same w/ the Asus PB278Q, just trying to figure if this new one they're rolling out will be the same as well. The Gamma issue would more than likely be fixed on these as well.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I just want to know if they work in surround...
> 
> Meowth...
> 
> the area in red are the gpu vrm's, the area in green are the Memory VRM's.


You mean orange not green yeah? And the part of my Titan that blew was one of the 'things' marked R33 on my card (small grey square) right next to the orange marked VRMs. Looks like they are marked R27 on that card though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> You mean PLS? The Qnix/X-stars are PLS same w/ the Asus PB278Q, just trying to figure if this new one they're rolling out will be the same as well. The Gamma issue would more than likely be fixed on these as well.


Will have to see. They are rather expensive, specially since you can slap a g-sync module into an x-star, & come out ~550-600$ instead of 800$.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> You mean orange not green yeah? And the part of my Titan that blew was one of the 'things' marked R33 on my card (small grey square) right next to the orange marked VRMs. Looks like they are marked R27 on that card though.


yeah, orange/green w/e i'm heavily color blind. That's not a Titan I don't think. Just showing what/where the VRM's are. Interesting that you blew a choke.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> You mean orange not green yeah? And the part of my Titan that blew was one of the 'things' marked R33 on my card (small grey square) right next to the orange marked VRMs. Looks like they are marked R27 on that card though.


Don't know if your card was a great clocker, but it would have been an easy worth while fix as it looks like two solder joints.


----------



## ChronoBodi

4k without AA isn't as demanding as i thought... it is still 8 megapixels per second though, Its only 85% load on both Titans in Metro LL. Bottleneck anywhere or no??


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't know if your card was a great clocker, but it would have been an easy worth while fix as it looks like two solder joints.


BTW sorry for your card mate but it definitely made a splash while benching. Have you decided what you are going to do with it? On a side note anyone have news on the Kingpin version of the 780ti?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't know if your card was a great clocker, but it would have been an easy worth while fix as it looks like two solder joints.


'The chokes are a bit difficult to desolder at least, the rework station & my hakko iron weren't enough, had to go out & get a 150w - 250w variable iron to pull them off the titan.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks.









Sent it for RMA and most likely will sell the replacement for a 780 TI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by FtW 420
> 
> 'The chokes are a bit difficult to desolder at least, the rework station & my hakko iron weren't enough, had to go out & get a 150w - 250w variable iron to pull them off the titan.


Yeah, that's what I probably need for my other RIVE and it's melted 8pin cpu plug. A standard soldering iron has no effect on the that area.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent it for RMA and most likely will sell the replacement for a 780 TI.


HEY! you recommended I set my short power max manually, but I can't seem to find the post or remember what you told me to set it to. I had to clear c-mos, so I lost all my settings.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent it for RMA and most likely will sell the replacement for a 780 TI.
> Yeah, that's what I probably need for my other RIVE and it's melted 8pin cpu plug. A standard soldering iron has no effect on the that area.


which TI you getting?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which TI you getting?


Classified or Kingpin, but now that you have been talking about the Lightning, maybe that one now!









Done with the Titan now, time for new challenges, unless the replacement is even better ofcourse.


----------



## szeged

if msi release a lightning 780ti i would be all over that so fast


----------



## Gabrielzm

News from red team:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7641/amd-demonstrates-freesync-free-gsync-alternative-at-ces-2014

Nice. If they actually pull this off (gsync without any new hardware)...


----------



## szeged

lmao freesync


----------



## Furlans

Guys, i'm going to order a waterblock to start oc'ing my titan ( Tuesday







), and in a Store i found the WATERCOOL HEATKILLER Block form only 65€. I know that EK-FC Titan is the best for vrm cooling ( i am going to push 1,4v lol ) but do you think that the 35€ forma the EK are worth?

@MrTOOSHORT
I saw your valley score with your Titan.. Congrats man! Nice done!

@FtW 420
I Also saw that you breaked 100fps with a gingle GPU ( zombified lol )! Congrats!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> News from red team:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7641/amd-demonstrates-freesync-free-gsync-alternative-at-ces-2014
> 
> Nice. If they actually pull this off (gsync without any new hardware)...












the story basically reads "amd shows off a laptop with built in variable refresh rate"

this is good marketing gimmick. The key word of the entire story is "works with panels that support Vblanks" so, if your panel doesn't support it, you have to go buy one, thus rendering the "no new hardware" part worthless.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the story basically reads "amd shows off a laptop with built in variable refresh rate"
> 
> this is good marketing gimmick. The key word of the entire story is "works with panels that support Vblanks" so, if your panel doesn't support it, you have to go buy one, thus rendering the "no new hardware" part worthless.


We don't known yet skupples how long is going to take and if will be a good counterpart to gsync or not. Hold your horses mate. Neither we known if is going to be necessary a special sort of monitor. Apparently this is much easier to implement since vblank is a VESA standard even if the firmware of the lcd does not enable the feature a simple update might it. So, let's wait and see how it develops. I was just browsing news from CES and decided to share with you guys (besides the obvious rofl naming of this thing...)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> We don't known yet skupples how long is going to take and if will be a good counterpart to gsync or not. Hold your horses mate. Neither we known if is going to be necessary a special sort of monitor. Apparently this is much easier to implement since vblank is a VESA standard even if the firmware of the lcd does not enable the feature a simple update might it. So, let's wait and see how it develops. I was just browsing news from CES and decided to share with you guys (besides the obvious rofl naming of this thing...)


Please keep us informed of any PSU monsters that surface !


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Guys, i'm going to order a waterblock to start oc'ing my titan ( Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and in a Store i found the WATERCOOL HEATKILLER Block form only 65€. I know that EK-FC Titan is the best for vrm cooling ( i am going to push 1,4v lol ) but do you think that the 35€ forma the EK are worth?
> 
> @MrTOOSHORT
> I saw your valley score with your Titan.. Congrats man! Nice done!
> 
> @FtW 420
> I Also saw that you breaked 100fps with a gingle GPU ( zombified lol )! Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, looked at the card and one of the VRMs had a small burn to it. Happy nothing else was hurt with the system.
> 
> Voltage around 1.463v load, 1.544v with the hack. Not too concerned about it, got some great scores with that beast!


Im sorry for the card.
Isn't there any chance to solder another vrm on the card? Or to put on it a custom vrm module one of the ones used for benching? You would get better performances than with the kingpin 780 I think.

Im looking for this block

http://www.nexthardware.com/mobile/news/alphacool-lancia-il-waterblock-nvxp-titan-5375/

I am thinking at this block
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286149-Revolutionary-GPU-Cooling-Alphacool-NVXP-Titan
It is not in the comparison. It is cheaper and seems well performing


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Already off to RMA heaven. It'll get refurbished and some other lucky soul will get it.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Guys,

Call me stupid, but does Core clock on SLI cards match up when gaming?

One card is reaching a core of 1206 whilst the other is only reaching 1150. Is it because the second card is not being stressed enough??

Also I am getting micro stuttering still in games and Valley Benchmark. Is it because of the card usage throttling so much??

See here:


Cheers

Rob


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Im sorry for the card.
> Isn't there any chance to solder another vrm on the card? Or to put on it a custom vrm module one of the ones used for benching? You would get better performances than with the kingpin 780 I think.
> 
> Im looking for this block
> 
> http://www.nexthardware.com/mobile/news/alphacool-lancia-il-waterblock-nvxp-titan-5375/
> 
> I am thinking at this block
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?286149-Revolutionary-GPU-Cooling-Alphacool-NVXP-Titan
> It is not in the comparison. It is cheaper and seems well performing


Very nice block. I would like to see any upcoming review.

EDIT - I found this one:

http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserkuehlung/wasser-kuehler/717-test-sieben-aktuelle-nvidia-gtx-780-wasserkuehler.html?showall=&start=11

In fact the block was launched in may 2013 or around so. Not sure however about the review linked above, never saw anything from that site and don't known how reliable it is.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Please keep us informed of any PSU monsters that surface !


Here we go LunaP:

http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-launches-the-ax1500i-its-most-technologically-advanced-psu-yet/68648.html

Not sure however if will be worth the step price tag...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Here we go LunaP:
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/corsair-launches-the-ax1500i-its-most-technologically-advanced-psu-yet/68648.html
> 
> Not sure however if will be worth the step price tag...


Link auto redirects here http://vr-zone.com/







gonna google though thanks for the heads up

lol here's the link

http://forums.vr-zone.com/news-around-the-web/3001584-corsair-launches-the-ax1500i-its-most-technologically-advanced-psu-yet.html

links to the link you posted and rofl even they're saying the link doesn't work, either way, Gonna track this down, IDC what it costs its cheaper than owning 2 AX series PSU's lol, and this will DEF handle my load









BUT still waiting on the NEW Nexus v2

+1 btw ty


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I would have to agree with the above statement, plus i had a similar issue until all of the air in my system bled.
> 
> On a side note I love TITANs.... best damn GPU I have ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice milk cooling but I think with water you cud have average 3-4 degrees less.
> 
> Jokes apart very nice and clean build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job man!
Click to expand...

Right now my CPU is running 4.5ghz IDLE is around 28C load is 45-50C/ GPUS max temp right now is about 40-45C depends on ambient temps. not to worried about 3-4C less to be honest with you. I am going to redo my loop when I get home once I get a mobo block.


----------



## LunaP

Hopefully nothing happenned but looks like all links for the AX1500i were taken down...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi! I am in a dilemma and I'd be very grateful if you can help me clear it up. Thank you.

I've been told not once but twice in two different threads that BF4 can be maxed out at 1080p with a single 770. But in my experience, I cannot even get close to the maximum graphics settings and not drop down to below 20FPS, and that is with a 1200MHz Titan. Even with Resolution Scale at 150 and no AA I stay below 60FPS almost all the time. But another 770 user told me that he gets 60FPS with Resolution Scale at 120 and AA at 2x.

Now, apart from the varying definitions of "maxing out" from person to person, what is a plausible explanation for the discrepancy explained above?

Also, if it is my fault for doing something wrong that is preventing better performance, please let me know what it could be that I am doing wrong.

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Gabrielzm

What BIOS are you using? This is not throttling due to temperature of the cards? If so, try to downclocking a bit to lets say 1050 mhz core clock.


----------



## skupples

seems GPU #3 (top slot in parallel block) is closer to 10c hotter actually. That's utter fail, i'm going to have to strip this down soon & re-TIM & replace with serial block.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seems GPU #3 (top slot in parallel block) is closer to 10c hotter actually. That's utter fail, i'm going to have to strip this down soon & re-TIM & replace with serial block.


Can you check the flow in your system? It might be that the liquid is getting bog down within the card block and not flowing properly. You have dual Swiftech pumps right? How the pwm is set up are they operating at what %?

Edit- In my serial set up is pretty normal for the second card in flow getting 2 to 3 C hotter.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Can you check the flow in your system? It might be that the liquid is getting bog down within the card block and not flowing properly. You have dual Swiftech pumps right? How the pwm is set up are they operating at what %?
> 
> Edit- In my serial set up is pretty normal for the second card in flow getting 2 to 3 C hotter.


I'm running it @ max speed, I don't have a flow sensor yet though. I'm going to add one in when I do the tear down to install the motherboard shroud, tube res, & serial GPU flow. Parallel is terrible for tri-sli, even when you have enough pump power, but the serial bridges were perma-sold out when I was getting all my parts.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm running it @ max speed, I don't have a flow sensor yet though. I'm going to add one in when I do the tear down to install the motherboard shroud, tube res, & serial GPU flow. Parallel is terrible for tri-sli, even when you have enough pump power, but the serial bridges were perma-sold out when I was getting all my parts.


Then it is not the flow... I am using the aquacomputer USB (give you temperature and flow) and can be expanded and communicate to all other aquacomputer devices to give you a heck of additional information . It is not cheap but I love it.

BTW EK just released the blocks for the RIVE Black and those are in stock frozencpu.


----------



## ahnafakeef

332.21 WHQL drivers :
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/332.21/332.21-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql.exe


----------



## skupples

Sweet new drivers. I'll be testing them after work.

I won't be adding the new block until I can set up a second loop. Which means it will wait for my caselabs rebuild in a couple months.I don't think it's a coincidence that the third card is the only one running this hot. I spent a ton of time preparing them to make sure every little thermal pad and Greece was perfect.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hopefully nothing happenned but looks like all links for the AX1500i were taken down...


Here we go LunaP:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7616/corsair-showcase-a-technology-smrgsbord-at-ces-2014/2

confirmation although without specs yet... Let's see what EVGA have under their sleeves since they have very solid PSUs recently at a more affordable price.


----------



## klepp0906

anybody able to enlighten me whether or not the process for voltage unlock and LLC enable/disable is the same with AB beta 18 before I go ahead with the install?


----------



## RushiMP

Sigh, eBay is not what it used to be. Looks like the guy who had my card before me ran a water block and never bothered to put new TIM or even the original thermal pads back on before mounting the stock cooler. I noticed it running at 86C at 100% fan this morning. No indents on the VRMS, so they were probably not even in contact, fantastic.

Just ordered a half sheet of 1.5 mm Extreme Fujipoly.


----------



## ahnafakeef

To those of you who have tried both Skynet's Rev2 BIOS and the Engineering BIOS: Which one did you find to be more stable?

I have flashed from the engg. BIOS to Skynet's BIOS. With the engg BIOS my card could do 1202/1877 @1.212v in Valley. With Skynet's BIOS, it can't even do 1228/1502 @1.225v. I can't be sure if it is my card or the BIOS since I haven't checked with the engg BIOS after unlocking the voltage.

But its sucks to see it overclock that badly at that kind of voltage.









EDIT: Or could it be the 332.21 drivers?


----------



## opt33

I doubt changing those two bios has anything to do with stability at a given setting. Both of the mentioned bioses have all 6 power limits changed similarly, which is why they prevent throttling. After kepler 1.26 finally came out, which allowed changing all 6 power limits like the engineering bios and others that prevent throttling do, I just went back to my original bios (except changing 6 power limits similar to engineering one and Sky), and then set my core mhz to base I wanted. I have tried so many bios, I lost count, but stability is always same for a given setting, just a matter of preventing throttling and maxing volts with different bios.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Sigh, eBay is not what it used to be. Looks like the guy who had my card before me ran a water block and never bothered to put new TIM or even the original thermal pads back on before mounting the stock cooler. I noticed it running at 86C at 100% fan this morning. No indents on the VRMS, so they were probably not even in contact, fantastic.
> 
> Just ordered a half sheet of 1.5 mm Extreme Fujipoly.


half...no more than half...the people on ebay shouldnt even be allowed to use computers much less sell expensive components for them.


----------



## LunaP

So ... supposedly the new eVGA 1500 should show @ CES this week, and apparently Kingpin shows up the 24th for those that care.

Then there's this random tidbit Lol
Quote:


> *Details Regarding Nvidia Geforce GTX 790 Finally Surface - 4992 Cuda Cores and 10 GB of Memory*
> Details regarding the elusive Geforce GTX 790 have finally surfaced. (_yet it states_ ) It is rumored to have 2x 2496 Cuda Cores, 2x 5GB of GDDR5 Memory and 2x 320 Bandwidth. (NVIDIA, PC)


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So ... supposedly the new eVGA 1500 should show @ CES


I hope it's not $450 this time around


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> I hope it's not $450 this time around


If it is then everyone's just gonna grab the Corsair 1500i for 449$ That or they'll keep it high UNTIL Corsair releases in Q2

Honestly I'm just gonna grab whichever releases first. Wouldn't mind the 1500i if I find out its compatible w/ the cables from the 1200i then I can just use my custom on there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> anybody able to enlighten me whether or not the process for voltage unlock and LLC enable/disable is the same with AB beta 18 before I go ahead with the install?


Should be the same yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So ... supposedly the new eVGA 1500 should show @ CES this week, and apparently Kingpin shows up the 24th for those that care.
> 
> Then there's this random tidbit Lol


Now that is interesting. That's going to be one beast of a dual card solution. AMD is going to poop their pants.

Drivers can affect stability.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> If it is then everyone's just gonna grab the Corsair 1500i for 449$ That or they'll keep it high UNTIL Corsair releases in Q2
> 
> Honestly I'm just gonna grab whichever releases first. Wouldn't mind the 1500i if I find out its compatible w/ the cables from the 1200i then I can just use my custom on there.


most likely will be compatible. the other 3 in the series are...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Should be the same yes.
> Now that is interesting. That's going to be one beast of a dual card solution. AMD is going to poop their pants.
> 
> Drivers can affect stability.


void where prohibited?


----------



## MaxOC

For GTX Titan, is Skyn3t rev. 2 the latest bios or has there been any other updates?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> anybody able to enlighten me whether or not the process for voltage unlock and LLC enable/disable is the same with AB beta 18 before I go ahead with the install?


Yes its the same!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> For GTX Titan, is Skyn3t rev. 2 the latest bios or has there been any other updates?


Its the latest, you can find it in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Sigh, eBay is not what it used to be. Looks like the guy who had my card before me ran a water block and never bothered to put new TIM or even the original thermal pads back on before mounting the stock cooler. I noticed it running at 86C at 100% fan this morning. No indents on the VRMS, so they were probably not even in contact, fantastic.
> 
> Just ordered a half sheet of 1.5 mm Extreme Fujipoly.


ebays a joke, they got greedy, they integrated with paypal, and now they don't give you your money for weeks. Good luckfinding a single independent seller on there. its all sold by business or stores and due to fees etc you wont catch a deal on a single thing. Ebay has long been dead. unfortunately due to their billing system them and paypal still make money hand over fist. (and don't get me started on paypal)

don't know if you remember but someone on hardforum sold mebroken stuff so I opened a dispute and paypal sided with them like I willingly bought something not working. seller argued it was working when it left his house so it must have happened in transit (like that makes him less responsible? )

thank god someone on herewas kind enough to atleast TRY to fix it. No avail but knowing people exist to counter chumps like that makes it atleast a little better.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So ... supposedly the new eVGA 1500 should show @ CES this week, and apparently Kingpin shows up the 24th for those that care.
> 
> Then there's this random tidbit Lol


lol he was such a flamer in HS. I cant even believe he's semi famous now. Done well for himself though so I cnat hate on that







Anyways, I need an old model 1500 if anyone is going to be side-grading based on what will undoubtedly be platinum rated powah and if we're lucky a 1600. Still not enough juice for me but I digress.


----------



## skupples

new drivers are making allot of the new titles smoother in sli. batman, black flag, grid.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I doubt changing those two bios has anything to do with stability at a given setting. Both of the mentioned bioses have all 6 power limits changed similarly, which is why they prevent throttling. After kepler 1.26 finally came out, which allowed changing all 6 power limits like the engineering bios and others that prevent throttling do, I just went back to my original bios (except changing 6 power limits similar to engineering one and Sky), and then set my core mhz to base I wanted. I have tried so many bios, I lost count, but stability is always same for a given setting, just a matter of preventing throttling and maxing volts with different bios.


This is even a bigger bummer, because I was kinda hoping that it was the BIOS or the driver that is responsible. I was very happy when I could run BF4 at 1202/1752 @1.212v (with LLC enabled). So I was looking forward to 1254MHz core clock after unlocking the voltage and disabling LLC. But it doesn't look like that is going to happen, especially since I am still using the stock cooler and have been warned not to go above 1.25v.

Could disabling LLC have anything to do with it?

Also, is there any possible approach to getting a better overclock that I am overlooking? Any suggestion is welcome.

Thank you for your help! I really appreciate it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Drivers can affect stability.


I don't know much about drivers, but aren't WHQLs very slightly modified versions of the immediately previous BETA? If so, has this driver been changed enough in comparison to 331.93 BETA to affect stability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> new drivers are making allot of the new titles smoother in sli. batman, black flag, grid.


Has it affected overclocking by much?
Also, does it increase FPS in games by much in comparison to 331.93? If not, I will probably try 331.93 and see if I can get a better overclock with that driver.
Thank you!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi! I am in a dilemma and I'd be very grateful if you can help me clear it up. Thank you.
> 
> I've been told not once but twice in two different threads that BF4 can be maxed out at 1080p with a single 770. But in my experience, I cannot even get close to the maximum graphics settings and not drop down to below 20FPS, and that is with a 1200MHz Titan. Even with Resolution Scale at 150 and no AA I stay below 60FPS almost all the time. But another 770 user told me that he gets 60FPS with Resolution Scale at 120 and AA at 2x.
> 
> Now, apart from the varying definitions of "maxing out" from person to person, what is a plausible explanation for the discrepancy explained above?
> 
> Also, if it is my fault for doing something wrong that is preventing better performance, please let me know what it could be that I am doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


Not sure whats going on with your setup but in the 7970 vs Titan test I did (in my sig) I was able to get an average of 67 FPS and a minimum of 46 FPS at 1440p maxed out with a stock Titan in BF3. Now I don't know if BF4 is that much more demanding than BF3 but if not then you definitely should be able to get an average of more than 60 FPS at max settings with even a stock Titan at just 1080p.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> This is even a bigger bummer, because I was kinda hoping that it was the BIOS or the driver that is responsible. I was very happy when I could run BF4 at 1202/1752 @1.212v (with LLC enabled). So I was looking forward to 1254MHz core clock after unlocking the voltage and disabling LLC. But it doesn't look like that is going to happen, especially since I am still using the stock cooler and have been warned not to go above 1.25v.
> 
> Could disabling LLC have anything to do with it?
> 
> Also, is there any possible approach to getting a better overclock that I am overlooking? Any suggestion is welcome.
> 
> Thank you for your help! I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about drivers, but aren't WHQLs very slightly modified versions of the immediately previous BETA? If so, has this driver been changed enough in comparison to 331.93 BETA to affect stability?
> Has it affected overclocking by much?
> Also, does it increase FPS in games by much in comparison to 331.93? If not, I will probably try 331.93 and see if I can get a better overclock with that driver.
> Thank you!


I doubt you will be able (specially in a hot place with high ambient temperatures) to get that higher clock using the titan blower. I think you should be content on what you got and actually look carefully if the card is not throttling due to temperature being too high. BTW the difference in any game between a titan clocked at 1200 x 1254 would be negligible...

I understand your frustration right now with the fps you are getting in BF4 but I doubt the problem is related to "more oc in the titan needed". The root of it should lie somewhere else...

just my


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure whats going on with your setup but in the 7970 vs Titan test I did (in my sig) I was able to get an average of 67 FPS and a minimum of 46 FPS at 1440p maxed out with a stock Titan in BF3. Now I don't know if BF4 is that much more demanding than BF3 but if not then you definitely should be able to get an average of more than 60 FPS at max settings with even a stock Titan at just 1080p.


Have you played/benchmarked BF4? It would be much more convenient to compare performance with the same game.

Also, did you check performance with the CPU at stock? I have my 3770K at stock and I suspect 'only' 3.9GHz is not being able to keep the minimum FPS high enough.

Also, I know it probably varies from GPU to GPU, but is there a certain amount of voltage required to gain a certain amount of core clock when overclocking?

Do you think there might be something wrong with my system in some entirely different area than the GPU that is causing this problem? If so, what steps should I take to identify and get rid of the problems?

I apologize for asking so many questions. I hope that I'm not bothering you too much. Thanks a lot for your help!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I doubt you will be able (specially in a hot place with high ambient temperatures) to get that higher clock using the titan blower. I think you should be content on what you got and actually look carefully if the card is not throttling due to temperature being too high. BTW the difference in any game between a titan clocked at 1200 x 1254 would be negligible...
> 
> I understand your frustration right now with the fps you are getting in BF4 but I doubt the problem is related to "more oc in the titan needed". The root of it should lie somewhere else...
> 
> just my


Fortunately it's winter now, and temps are very much in my favor. So I can afford to push a little further.

I have checked for throttling, and it is non-existent. I sat through a full run of Valley and kept my eyes pegged on the core clock and it sat tight at 1202MHz. and the temperature was below 80c at all times so I don't see any reason why it would throttle.

As for the performance gains with 1254MHz, maybe so, but I want to avail all the performance I possibly can.

And yes, I suspect that problem causing the low performance lies elsewhere as well. Do you have any suggestion on what I should check for problems?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Unfortunately I don't have BF4 yet so I don't know how much difference there is in performance between it and BF3. I just remember BF3 and MOH Warfighter being really easy to run even for my 7970's.


----------



## Gabrielzm

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



="ahnafakeef" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/20980#post_21538136"]
Have you played/benchmarked BF4? It would be much more convenient to compare performance with the same game.

Also, did you check performance with the CPU at stock? I have my 3770K at stock and I suspect 'only' 3.9GHz is not being able to keep the minimum FPS high enough.

Also, I know it probably varies from GPU to GPU, but is there a certain amount of voltage required to gain a certain amount of core clock when overclocking?

Do you think there might be something wrong with my system in some entirely different area than the GPU that is causing this problem? If so, what steps should I take to identify and get rid of the problems?

I apologize for asking so many questions. I hope that I'm not bothering you too much. Thanks a lot for your help!








Fortunately it's winter now, and temps are very much in my favor. So I can afford to push a little further.



I have checked for throttling, and it is non-existent. I sat through a full run of Valley and kept my eyes pegged on the core clock and it sat tight at 1202MHz. and the temperature was below 80c at all times so I don't see any reason why it would throttle.

As for the performance gains with 1254MHz, maybe so, but I want to avail all the performance I possibly can.

And yes, I suspect that problem causing the low performance lies elsewhere as well. Do you have any suggestion on what I should check for problems?

Thank you very much for your he


lp!







[/quote]

Are you sure valley will tell you about throttling? Have several runs here where the clock in the screen says was stable but the card was throttling so... Use hwinfo64 and record your session. Also use the performance log of precisionX or AB to really have a grasp of what is going on. The performance log will tell you if the card is reaching any sort of limit (power, temp, or whatever).

Hope that helps.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have BF4 yet so I don't know how much difference there is in performance between it and BF3. I just remember BF3 and MOH Warfighter being really easy to run even for my 7970's.


Okay. So what do you suggest I check to identify the problem that is hindering performance in games?

I want to make sure that I leave no stone unturned in getting to the root of the problem. Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Are you sure valley will tell you about throttling? Have several runs here where the clock in the screen says was stable but the card was throttling so... Use hwinfo64 and record your session. Also use the performance log of precisionX or AB to really have a grasp of what is going on. The performance log will tell you if the card is reaching any sort of limit (power, temp, or whatever).
> 
> Hope that helps.


I'm sorry, I should have mentioned this earlier. It was AB's OSD that I was using to monitor the temperature and the core clock. Do you think that that will be sufficient?


----------



## _REAPER_

When I was home I did not even get a chance to OC my cards was too busy with other things but soon enough.. only 6-8 more months left here in AFG.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> When I was home I did not even get a chance to OC my cards was too busy with other things but soon enough.. only 6-8 more months left here in AFG.


get them sent to me







ill OC them for you

cards may or may not be dead after i handle them


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> When I was home I did not even get a chance to OC my cards was too busy with other things but soon enough.. only 6-8 more months left here in AFG.
> 
> 
> 
> get them sent to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill OC them for you
> 
> cards may or may not be dead after i handle them
Click to expand...

LOL I am trying to find another TITAN


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is even a bigger bummer, because I was kinda hoping that it was the BIOS or the driver that is responsible. I was very happy when I could run BF4 at 1202/1752 @1.212v (with LLC enabled). So I was looking forward to 1254MHz core clock after unlocking the voltage and disabling LLC. But it doesn't look like that is going to happen, especially since I am still using the stock cooler and have been warned not to go above 1.25v.
> 
> Could disabling LLC have anything to do with it?
> 
> Also, is there any possible approach to getting a better overclock that I am overlooking? Any suggestion is welcome.
> 
> Thank you for your help! I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about drivers, but aren't WHQLs very slightly modified versions of the immediately previous BETA? If so, has this driver been changed enough in comparison to 331.93 BETA to affect stability?
> Has it affected overclocking by much?
> Also, does it increase FPS in games by much in comparison to 331.93? If not, I will probably try 331.93 and see if I can get a better overclock with that driver.
> Thank you!


Iv'e seen multiple people link before & after hw monitor screenshots w/ BF4. before's look like Ritcher scales, after is a straight line of goodness.

Havent't had much time to test them my self.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e seen multiple people link before & after hw monitor screenshots w/ BF4. before's look like Ritcher scales, after is a straight line of goodness.
> 
> Havent't had much time to test them my self.


Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Okay so my first issue is that when I go to open the "VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... " folder, it's named "Ven_10DE&DEV_1005" not 1004. Is this a problem?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

I asked a question before but it was probably missed, sorry to ask again.

When playing DayZ with SLI enabled and the titans overclocked to 1202 core, one card loads up to and basically stays at 1202, the other only stays at "default" 1006 core, yet both are under a similar load









Why would that be the case? Is the overclock (using AB) on card 2 not have taken some how??

Cheers

Rob


----------



## spiderxjz82

I'm not sure on that one. I'll ask some of my friends later, one has SLI and plays Hiking Simulator 2014 quite a lot.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> I asked a question before but it was probably missed, sorry to ask again.
> 
> When playing DayZ with SLI enabled and the titans overclocked to 1202 core, one card loads up to and basically stays at 1202, the other only stays at "default" 1006 core, yet both are under a similar load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be the case? Is the overclock (using AB) on card 2 not have taken some how??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Some games do that. Borderlands makes card 1 throttle, Sniper Zombie Elite downclocks card 2 to 325mhz. This sounds like the game is not SLI optimized.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> Okay so my first issue is that when I go to open the "VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... " folder, it's named "Ven_10DE&DEV_1005" not 1004. Is this a problem?


No, its not a problem!








Any doubt or problem PM me!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Crew,
> 
> I asked a question before but it was probably missed, sorry to ask again.
> 
> When playing DayZ with SLI enabled and the titans overclocked to 1202 core, one card loads up to and basically stays at 1202, the other only stays at "default" 1006 core, yet both are under a similar load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be the case? Is the overclock (using AB) on card 2 not have taken some how??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Please don't get mad or upset, but are you sure the sli is enable? Sometimes after driver install we forgot that and was worth asking...


----------



## Creator

One of my Titans may have died overnight.









I went to bed as usual with one Titan mining using CudaMiner (it got much better the past month), and the other running a fine mesh heat transfer calculation. The miner was running 98% TDP (294W) and the one running the calculation at 90% TDP (270W). Both were undervolted as well. Temperatures stabilized at around 55C for both which is a little bit warm for water-cooling, but my room was also pretty warm as my computer dumps a consistent 800W into the room (also have a 7790 mining in the bottom PCIe slot).

I've done this for about a month now without problems. Last night I woke up to a really bad smell in my room. The computer was still on, without a display. The smell is originated from somewhere around the bottom Titan (the one running the fine mesh calculation). That one is no longer detected in the display manager. Physically, the portions of it that are not covered by the water block look fine. I won't know what exactly happened until I disassemble the computer this weekend. Maybe it's something on the motherboard around the PCIe slot that went, but I'm not going to get my hopes on that.

The smell also wasn't some kind of "burned smell" but more like some kind of "sour chemical smell" is the best I can describe it as.

I've just been having bad luck with this build in general it seems. First a cracked water block. Then a broken water pump. Now possibly a broken Titan. I can't even use the computer now period because it just smells too bad when it's actually turned on.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> ebays a joke, they got greedy, *they integrated with paypal*, and now they don't give you your money for weeks. Good luckfinding a single independent seller on there. its all sold by business or stores and due to fees etc you wont catch a deal on a single thing. Ebay has long been dead. unfortunately due to their billing system them and paypal still make money hand over fist. (and don't get me started on paypal)
> 
> don't know if you remember but someone on hardforum sold mebroken stuff so I opened a dispute and paypal sided with them like I willingly bought something not working. seller argued it was working when it left his house so it must have happened in transit (like that makes him less responsible? )
> 
> thank god someone on herewas kind enough to atleast TRY to fix it. No avail but knowing people exist to counter chumps like that makes it atleast a little better.


best decision ever, now all purchases are 100% backed up, so if you get screwed then you're covered, wermad got screwed by an Ebay buyer as well and Paypal / Ebay STILL issued the refund to them.

How is Ebay dead? which ebay are you using? The blackmarket one? Ebay's full of independent sellers ESPECIALLY Titan wise, that's how I got my other 2 for less than a 780. The only business/resellers are the ones selling Titans for like 1k+ which will never sell and they'll just waste their money hosting it.

As far as the Paypal incident, that's outside of Ebay if it's directly between 2 people, the best you can do is open a claim and escalate it. Also this is why I ALWAYS purchase insurance w/ shipping because issues do happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> LOL I am trying to find another TITAN


Ebayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> One of my Titans may have died overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to bed as usual with one Titan mining using CudaMiner (it got much better the past month), and the other running a fine mesh heat transfer calculation. The miner was running 98% TDP (294W) and the one running the calculation at 90% TDP (270W). Both were undervolted as well. Temperatures stabilized at around 55C for both which is a little bit warm for water-cooling, but my room was also pretty warm as my computer dumps a consistent 800W into the room (also have a 7790 mining in the bottom PCIe slot).
> 
> I've done this for about a month now without problems. Last night I woke up to a really bad smell in my room. The computer was still on, without a display. The smell is originated from somewhere around the bottom Titan (the one running the fine mesh calculation). That one is no longer detected in the display manager. Physically, the portions of it that are not covered by the water block look fine. I won't know what exactly happened until I disassemble the computer this weekend. Maybe it's something on the motherboard around the PCIe slot that went, but I'm not going to get my hopes on that.
> 
> The smell also wasn't some kind of "burned smell" but more like some kind of "sour chemical smell" is the best I can describe it as.
> 
> I've just been having bad luck with this build in general it seems. First a cracked water block. Then a broken water pump. Now possibly a broken Titan. I can't even use the computer now period because it just smells too bad when it's actually turned on.


Sorry to hear that brother. Hopefully they were EVGA titans and you can RMA the one dead without much hassle. Keeps us posted when you disassemble your rig.


----------



## RushiMP

I performed a little experiment last night.

Got some Fujipoly Ultra Extreme 0.5 mm and 1.5 mm thermal pads. I cut and placed the 1.5 mm pads on the VRMs and on the memory like the stock cooler, no big deal. Then for fun I decided to cover the die with a piece of 0.5 mm.

Fired it up, overclocked and overvolted. The damn thing runs 1-3 C cooler than my other card which has Phobya HeGrease on the die and stock pads on the VRMs, could these pads really be that good to directly compete with top tier TIM? A more detailed experiment would be neat to see. Either way, I am impressed, and I have such an aversion to thermal pads of the past.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> One of my Titans may have died overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to bed as usual with one Titan mining using CudaMiner (it got much better the past month), and the other running a fine mesh heat transfer calculation. The miner was running 98% TDP (294W) and the one running the calculation at 90% TDP (270W). Both were undervolted as well. Temperatures stabilized at around 55C for both which is a little bit warm for water-cooling, but my room was also pretty warm as my computer dumps a consistent 800W into the room (also have a 7790 mining in the bottom PCIe slot).
> 
> I've done this for about a month now without problems. Last night I woke up to a really bad smell in my room. The computer was still on, without a display. The smell is originated from somewhere around the bottom Titan (the one running the fine mesh calculation). That one is no longer detected in the display manager. Physically, the portions of it that are not covered by the water block look fine. I won't know what exactly happened until I disassemble the computer this weekend. Maybe it's something on the motherboard around the PCIe slot that went, but I'm not going to get my hopes on that.
> 
> The smell also wasn't some kind of "burned smell" but more like some kind of "sour chemical smell" is the best I can describe it as.
> 
> I've just been having bad luck with this build in general it seems. First a cracked water block. Then a broken water pump. Now possibly a broken Titan. I can't even use the computer now period because it just smells too bad when it's actually turned on.


Exactly the same as happened to mine, it was one of the voltage chokes next to the VRMs, as to why it went and the rest didn't, I can only suspect it's due to the EK instruction manual not telling you to put thermal pads on the two chokes that sit on their own. It tells you to put them on the main chokes and VRMS, but then only on the smaller VRMs and not the chokes next to them.

I took my second titan's block off and thermal padded it just in case but the other card is now hopefully working its way back to Asus....

Also - sounds so similar, I had a cracked waterblock too!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I performed a little experiment last night.
> 
> Got some Fujipoly Ultra Extreme 0.5 mm and 1.5 mm thermal pads. I cut and placed the 1.5 mm pads on the VRMs and on the memory like the stock cooler, no big deal. Then for fun I decided to cover the die with a piece of 0.5 mm.
> 
> Fired it up, overclocked and overvolted. The damn thing runs 1-3 C cooler than my other card which has Phobya HeGrease on the die and stock pads on the VRMs, could these pads really be that good to directly compete with top tier TIM? A more detailed experiment would be neat to see. Either way, I am impressed, and I have such an aversion to thermal pads of the past.


They are in fact brother. There are 3 versions of it. Both the intermediate (11 W/mk) and extreme (17 W/mk) are grade to a higher capacity to dissipate heat that any paste/grease (mk4, Phobya you name it) on the market today (the higher one I saw was something around 8 W/mk and usually they are around 3-7 W/mk). Nice that you tested. In fact I was wondering if the 0.5 mm would be better at cpu cooling that a thermal paste and was planning on testing that at some point.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> They are in fact brother. There are 3 versions of it. Both the intermediate (11 W/mk) and extreme (17 W/mk) are grade to a higher capacity to dissipate heat that any paste/grease (mk4, Phobya you name it) on the market today (the higher one I saw was something around 8 W/mk and usually they are around 3-7 W/mk). Nice that you tested. In fact I was wondering if the 0.5 mm would be better at cpu cooling that a thermal paste and was planning on testing that at some point.


Very interesting. I thought the 17 W/mk sounded crazy, but I am very impressed.

They do not seem so expensive when you compare them to an equivalent quantity of grease. Obviously overkill for ram, vrms, and mosfets, but for direct die applications, that extra bit of soft give and fill gives me warm fuzzy feelings.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Very interesting. I thought the 17 W/mk sounded crazy, but I am very impressed.
> 
> They do not seem so expensive when you compare them to an equivalent quantity of grease. Obviously overkill for ram, vrms, and mosfets, but for direct die applications, that extra bit of soft give and fill gives me warm fuzzy feelings.


I am in the process of redoing my build in a new case (actually almost a new system except for the titans and even them will have a make over trading komodos blocks with ek shortie). I have a sheet of fuji stuff here and plan on placing on the titans and was wondering about the cpu too...

Right now I am cleaning rads using West Coast Mods method:

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/02/26/flushing-your-block-rads-clean/

Will take pictures and perhaps star a build log.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> best decision ever, now all purchases are 100% backed up, so if you get screwed then you're covered, wermad got screwed by an Ebay buyer as well and Paypal / Ebay STILL issued the refund to them.
> 
> How is Ebay dead? which ebay are you using? The blackmarket one? Ebay's full of independent sellers ESPECIALLY Titan wise, that's how I got my other 2 for less than a 780. The only business/resellers are the ones selling Titans for like 1k+ which will never sell and they'll just waste their money hosting it.
> 
> As far as the Paypal incident, that's outside of Ebay if it's directly between 2 people, the best you can do is open a claim and escalate it. Also this is why I ALWAYS purchase insurance w/ shipping because issues do happen.
> Ebayyyyyyyyyyyyy


I personally think eBay/paypals fee structure is horrible for us consumers, buyers not so much, but I will rarely sell anything on eBay now. Craigslist and the forum are so much better due to no fees. Selling is also risky due to the buyers protections, it is easy to sell a perfect condition item and be scammed by a dishonest buyer who disputes it, and paypal will side with them in almost every case. Hence my preference to sell items in person on craigslist or via the forum where Rep matters.

Still ebay is a great place to buy Titans. I got my SLi Titans from the same seller. One was $600 with a XSPC waterblock, and the other was $500 and it was practically brand new in the box. Most Titans on eBay are rought $700ish, so mine were both exceptional deals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Have you played/benchmarked BF4? It would be much more convenient to compare performance with the same game.
> 
> Also, did you check performance with the CPU at stock? I have my 3770K at stock and I suspect 'only' 3.9GHz is not being able to keep the minimum FPS high enough.
> 
> Also, I know it probably varies from GPU to GPU, but is there a certain amount of voltage required to gain a certain amount of core clock when overclocking?
> 
> Do you think there might be something wrong with my system in some entirely different area than the GPU that is causing this problem? If so, what steps should I take to identify and get rid of the problems?
> 
> I apologize for asking so many questions. I hope that I'm not bothering you too much. Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately it's winter now, and temps are very much in my favor. So I can afford to push a little further.
> 
> I have checked for throttling, and it is non-existent. I sat through a full run of Valley and kept my eyes pegged on the core clock and it sat tight at 1202MHz. and the temperature was below 80c at all times so I don't see any reason why it would throttle.
> 
> As for the performance gains with 1254MHz, maybe so, but I want to avail all the performance I possibly can.
> 
> And yes, I suspect that problem causing the low performance lies elsewhere as well. Do you have any suggestion on what I should check for problems?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


Something is definitely wrong with your setup ahnafakeef. My GTX 780 got around 60fps in BF4 at 1440p, and my 780Ti got 70fps (at 1440). This was with everything "maxed" basically. I select the Ultra Preset and then dial back the MSAA from the defaul Ultra of 4x to a slightly easier 2x (can't even tell at 1440 anyway). Your Titan should be getting 60fps easy. I play mostly Team Death Match, so you may get less FPS on 64p conquest, but you shouldn't be in the 30s either.

If I were you, I would run stock clocks and see what you get with FRAPS. My SLi Titans get roughly 90-110fps in BF4 with the same settings as above. You shouldn't have trouble getting 60fps. Is your CPU downclocking? Something is definitely bottlenecking your rig. As others have stated, maybe your GPU is running at the lower 2d clocks (600mhz).

Let us know.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Something is definitely wrong with your setup ahnafakeef. My GTX 780 got around 60fps in BF4 at 1440p, and my 780Ti got 70fps (at 1440). This was with everything "maxed" basically. I select the Ultra Preset and then dial back the MSAA from the defaul Ultra of 4x to a slightly easier 2x (can't even tell at 1440 anyway). Your Titan should be getting 60fps easy. I play mostly Team Death Match, so you may get less FPS on 64p conquest, but you shouldn't be in the 30s either.
> 
> If I were you, I would run stock clocks and see what you get with FRAPS. My SLi Titans get roughly 90-110fps in BF4 with the same settings as above. You shouldn't have trouble getting 60fps. Is your CPU downclocking? Something is definitely bottlenecking your rig. As others have stated, maybe your GPU is running at the lower 2d clocks (600mhz).
> 
> Let us know.


Please provide me with the following info so that I can test properly. Also, I'm only playing Campaign, no MP.
i) Does FOV settings affect Campaign mode?
ii) Other than Ultra, what were the Resolution Scale, FOV and AA set to when you got 60FPS with a 780? (So that I can try with the same settings)
iii) I checked with AB's OSD, and there was no downclocking of the GPU according to it. Do I still need to check with FRAPS?

Thank you very much!


----------



## valkeriefire

I will post back for you later today, my Titans are doing some folding right now and won't be done for a few hours. My settings look just like this photo, except AntiAliassing Deferred is 2x (NOT 4x). I am using the default for everything else. My resolution is 2560x1440.



If ABs OSD was giving you 20fps and says you were running 1000+ mhz then I would believe you are not downclocking and something else is wrong.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I will post back for you later today, my Titans are doing some folding right now and won't be done for a few hours. My settings look just like this photo, except AntiAliassing Deferred is 2x (NOT 4x). I am using the default for everything else. My resolution is 2560x1440.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ABs OSD was giving you 20fps and says you were running 1000+ mhz then I would believe you are not downclocking and something else is wrong.


Please do. Thank you for the effort. I'll try out the settings and report back.









And that is exactly what worries me. How do I solve a problem that I don't even know of? Anyways, I really hope that I can get this fixed soon.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Please do. Thank you for the effort. I'll try out the settings and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what worries me. How do I solve a problem that I don't even know of? Anyways, I really hope that I can get this fixed soon.


I will post back later today for sure.

Here is my watercooling plan? What do you Titan owners think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ok, I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on H20 cooling for Arc Midi R2 with a 3770k and SLi Titans. Here is my plan. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the XSPC AX240 Kit for $250 here at FrozenCPU. I will put it at the top of my case.
> 
> EX280mm Rad at the front with 140mm fans in push pull. I have to cut corners somewhere, so for the meantime my fans will be 140mm Corsiar AF140s in push, and the stock Fractal 140mm fans in PULL. I know they are not the best fans, but I'll upgrade them later.
> 
> I already have 2 XSPC Titan Blocks, so I'm good there.
> 
> I'll need to remove the little HDD bracket that holds the HDD cage underneath the 5.25" bay, other than that, will I have any trouble with a 280mm RAD in the front?
> 
> Appreciate any and all feedback.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I will post back later today for sure.
> 
> Here is my watercooling plan? What do you Titan owners think?


Looking good brother. It looks similar to my current rig (see sig). I would put both rads getting fresh air into the case

Cheers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I performed a little experiment last night.
> 
> Got some Fujipoly Ultra Extreme 0.5 mm and 1.5 mm thermal pads. I cut and placed the 1.5 mm pads on the VRMs and on the memory like the stock cooler, no big deal. Then for fun I decided to cover the die with a piece of 0.5 mm.
> 
> Fired it up, overclocked and overvolted. The damn thing runs 1-3 C cooler than my other card which has Phobya HeGrease on the die and stock pads on the VRMs, could these pads really be that good to directly compete with top tier TIM? A more detailed experiment would be neat to see. Either way, I am impressed, and I have such an aversion to thermal pads of the past.


thermal pads were common place for that use a few years ago.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I'm not sure on that one. I'll ask some of my friends later, one has SLI and plays Hiking Simulator 2014 quite a lot.


Hahahaha a very apt name indeed. Thank you for the reply!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Some games do that. Borderlands makes card 1 throttle, Sniper Zombie Elite downclocks card 2 to 325mhz. This sounds like the game is not SLI optimized.


Interesting. It does not really have a SLI profile yet, just using the Arma2 and Arma3 SLI profile for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Please don't get mad or upset, but are you sure the sli is enable? Sometimes after driver install we forgot that and was worth asking...


Never get mad or upset with you guys







You all have been extremely helpful and cannot thank you all enough. I changed drivers yesterday, made sure SLI was enabled, redone the LLC mod and AB settings as well as used Nvidia Inspector to force a SLI profile for the game. The graphics engine is far from complete and optimized, I was more concerned that I had skipped a step with the volt mod or overclock with the card.

Thank you all, again I really appreciate it.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Exactly the same as happened to mine, it was one of the voltage chokes next to the VRMs, as to why it went and the rest didn't, I can only suspect it's due to the EK instruction manual not telling you to put thermal pads on the two chokes that sit on their own. It tells you to put them on the main chokes and VRMS, but then only on the smaller VRMs and not the chokes next to them.
> 
> I took my second titan's block off and thermal padded it just in case but the other card is now hopefully working its way back to Asus....
> 
> Also - sounds so similar, I had a cracked waterblock too!


Isnt it funny, originally I did put thermal pads on there, put them all together, then noticed that the instructions did NOT say anything about putting pads on those, so I took them apart and removed them! When I changed the blocks about a month ago, I did not put pads on there either.

Now you have me worried









I have been overclocking my cards to 1206 core and 6400 mem at 1.212+ volts when playing games only.

Will have to pull the blocks off and redo. Will get some FujiPoly ultra again.

Love the idea of using the thermal pad for the GPU core, but even at 0.5mm I would be worried that it was too thick to install with a block that was designed to use a thin coating of TIM and therefore possible cracking the core. Might give it a go though









Cheers

Rob


----------



## LunaP

http://www.legitreviews.com/ces-2014-evga-displays-new-torq-x10-carbon-fiber-gaming-mouse-new-power-supply_133293

looks like it was just an 850W PSU under the G2 line for eVGA...sucks ... (not the PSU just the fact it wasn't the 1500W Jacob said was coming )

Nice mouse though, sucks it doesn't have additional buttons.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Please provide me with the following info so that I can test properly. Also, I'm only playing Campaign, no MP.
> i) Does FOV settings affect Campaign mode?
> ii) Other than Ultra, what were the Resolution Scale, FOV and AA set to when you got 60FPS with a 780? (So that I can try with the same settings)
> iii) I checked with AB's OSD, and there was no downclocking of the GPU according to it. Do I still need to check with FRAPS?
> 
> Thank you very much!


Ok, I tried out campaign mode, very briefly for a moment. Running Non-SLi with a single Titan, all settings at Ultra except MSAA X2, I get around 60fps. This is at 1440p, 70 degrees FOV, and 100% Res scaling. I upped the Res scale to 200% and that dropped my FPS to 20. So you my guess is you are running 200%. Try 100% and see if that fixes your problems.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Isnt it funny, originally I did put thermal pads on there, put them all together, then noticed that the instructions did NOT say anything about putting pads on those, so I took them apart and removed them! When I changed the blocks about a month ago, I did not put pads on there either.
> 
> Now you have me worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been overclocking my cards to 1206 core and 6400 mem at 1.212+ volts when playing games only.
> 
> Will have to pull the blocks off and redo. Will get some FujiPoly ultra again.
> 
> Love the idea of using the *thermal pad for the GPU core*, but even at 0.5mm I would be worried that it was too thick to install with a block that was designed to use a thin coating of TIM and therefore possible cracking the core. Might give it a go though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


The amount of heat generated by the core makes is impractical and would create additional stress on the PCB also!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## valkeriefire

What does it mean if I am playing a game and my computer completely resets? I think my PSU is going over on the amps on the 12v rail. I never had this problem until I started running the SLi Titans. Everything looks good, my KillaWatt says I am pulling 600w from the plug with my X750 PSU, so I should be good there, but I still get random resets playing BF4 and Skyrim. These are not BSODs or the like, the computer immediately restarts like the power went out and came back on. I am running stock volts, no OC, on the Skynet bios. I am planning on buying a bigger PSU, but I wanted to confirm this is likely the cause before I pull the trigger.

This only happens when I game, when I fold on the Titans, even with a 10% OC, they are stable, I've never had a reset there, but my guess is the CPU is pulling any power during that time either, but during gaming it does.

Thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What does it mean if I am playing a game and my computer completely resets? I think my PSU is going over on the amps on the 12v rail. I never had this problem until I started running the SLi Titans. Everything looks good, my KillaWatt says I am pulling 600w from the plug with my X750 PSU, so I should be good there, but I still get random resets playing BF4 and Skyrim. These are not BSODs or the like, the computer immediately restarts like the power went out and came back on. I am running stock volts, no OC, on the Skynet bios. I am planning on buying a bigger PSU, but I wanted to confirm this is likely the cause before I pull the trigger.
> 
> This only happens when I game, when I fold on the Titans, even with a 10% OC, they are stable, I've never had a reset there, but my guess is the CPU is pulling any power during that time either, but during gaming it does.
> 
> Thanks


x750 for sli titans is not up to the job. 600 w doing what? Gaming? Remember that the power draw vary even during game sessions so one spike either above the limit of the PSU (750w +- some tolerance) in w or in A and the protection will turn the psu off. The PC shut off completely or just reset and start again alone without you?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> x750 for sli titans is not up to the job. 600 w doing what? Gaming? Remember that the power draw vary even during game sessions so one spike either above the limit of the PSU (750w +- some tolerance) in w or in A and the protection will turn the psu off. The PC shut off completely or just reset and start again alone without you?


Correct, 600w on my Kill-a-watt while gaming, but there could be higher spikes I've not seen. The computer completely resets and reboots on it's own, it happens instantly with no warning, but only during gaming. All other tasks are fine.

UPDATE, actually the average is around 550w.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Correct, 600w on my Kill-a-watt while gaming, but there could be higher spikes I've not seen. The computer completely resets and reboots on it's own, it happens instantly with no warning, but only during gaming. All other tasks are fine.
> 
> UPDATE, actually the average is around 550w.


Perhaps is not the wattage that is being over but the A on the 12 v rail line. I just measured here (I have a 1200axi) and during a light gaming session (Tomb Raider) the 4 pci-e 12 lanes vary each from 5 A to up to 21 A in a single lane. Most of the time was around 9-11 A per lane. Cards were OC to 1189 mhz and getting 1.21 v core. If corsair software can be trusted (







) that means sometimes these cards can indeed pull close to 40 A in a spike... I was going to place some nice charts with the readings here but there are lot's of times where the A goes to zero and not sure was going on (I have several 12v rails and had to open the case and trace the ones that really belong to the titans to be sure) before doing that.

I initially have a 860axi and soon discovered was not up to the task of dual titans + 3930k oced. How much amperage you have on your 12 v rail lanes? Is single or multi? Hope that helps.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Perhaps is not the wattage that is being over but the A on the 12 v rail line. I just measured here (I have a 1200axi) and during a light gaming session (Tomb Raider) the 4 pci-e 12 lanes vary each from 5 A to up to 21 A in a single lane. Most of the time was around 9-11 A per lane. Cards were OC to 1189 mhz and getting 1.21 v core. If corsair software can be trusted (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that means sometimes these cards can indeed pull close to 40 A in a spike... I was going to place some nice charts with the readings here but there are lot's of times where the A goes to zero and not sure was going on (I have several 12v rails and had to open the case and trace the ones that really belong to the titans to be sure) before doing that.
> 
> I initially have a 860axi and soon discovered was not up to the task of dual titans + 3930k oced. How much amperage you have on your 12 v rail lanes? Is single or multi? Hope that helps.


Thanks for your help. Your findings via the AXi1200 seem to make perfect sense. My X750 (actually an XFX but it is just an X750 rebranded) is rated for 62A on the single 12v rail. That means if I am also getting 40a spikes, I am going well over my 63A (need 80A). I was thinking of getting a AX850 or X850, but they only have 70A. So I guess I should go big and get 1000w which will have 83A.

I looking at the EVGA G2 1000w Gold for $169AR
or the Rosewill Tachyon 1000w Platinum for $160AR. The Rosewill is only semi-modular, so one cable would be useless which is annoying. EVGA has a better warranty too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have SLI Titans and I get shutdowns with my AX1200 when OC'd (of course I also have a 4930k at 4.7GHz as well). These Titans require lots of power which is why I'm looking at the 1300W G2 from EVGA as my next upgrade...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Thanks for your help. Your findings via the AXi1200 seem to make perfect sense. My X750 (actually an XFX but it is just an X750 rebranded) is rated for 62A on the single 12v rail. That means if I am also getting 40a spikes, I am going well over my 63A (need 80A). I was thinking of getting a AX850 or X850, but they only have 70A. So I guess I should go big and get 1000w which will have 83A.
> 
> I looking at the EVGA G2 1000w Gold for $169AR
> or the Rosewill Tachyon 1000w Platinum for $160AR. The Rosewill is only semi-modular, so one cable would be useless which is annoying. EVGA has a better warranty too.


Glad was any help mate. If was you and have a few more bucks to invest I would go with the big brother:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011

That would be more on the safe side besides being one of the best, if not the best, bang for the buck on the PSU front.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Glad was any help mate. If was you and have a few more bucks to invest I would go with the big brother:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011
> 
> That would be more on the safe side besides being one of the best, if not the best, bang for the buck on the PSU front.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I have SLI Titans and I get shutdowns with my AX1200 when OC'd (of course I also have a 4930k at 4.7GHz as well). These Titans require lots of power which is why I'm looking at the 1300W G2 from EVGA as my next upgrade...


I would like to go that route, but I don't see myself pushing the volts past 1.212. Do you get crashes even at that voltage? I disable SLi and I'm running a single card @ 1137mhz. FPS is still over 60 in BF4, so I can wait till I get a better PSU. Plus I have to disable SLi for folding anyway.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No shutdowns at stock voltage, no. Its always at 1.3V+ on the Titans where I get shutdowns (but I was still surprised as I figured 1200W was plenty for any clock speed on just dual cards)...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Personally I never had any crashes due to PSU with the 1200axi. But while is similar to Majin PSu the board is all electronic in the axi. I have a similar rig to Majin with a 3930k that can run a 4.9 ghz (1.49 v core) while benching besides the two titans running at 1212 mhz (1.21 v), one D5, some SSD's and HDs and about 10 to 12 fans (this all for benching since usually my system runs with 4.4 ghz on core and 1100 mhz on titans for 24/7 use). So, not sure if something happens with his PSU but the ax1200 should be enough. Majin the ax1200 have the option too to be multi or single rail? Do you think something happen to your unit?

In any case just pointing to you valkerifire that 1000w and 83 A on the 12 v rail might not be enough depending on your system (how much oc and the type of CPU), how much oc on the titans (even at 1.21 v that can be a lot) and amount of fans. Think, two titans alone can spike to 80 A if readings of corsair link are correct (which at this point I am not vouching for...), plus the rest of the system. Might save you some headache down the road for about US$ 60. Don't get me wrong, I am not one of those paranoid folks always saying you need a bigger PSU but after having a system with two titans sli and what I learn this last year made me careful in the choice of PSU's for such systems.

Hope that helps.

Gabriel

PS (edit) - Just saw Majin post after I wrote mine. Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to get the LEPA 1600W psu when I get home from this deployment.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Oh boy...Was just testing pumps, cleaning rads and preparing for the build and just figure one of the d5 pwm is misaligned or something and will need a RMA. Horrible noise and just stop flowing if you put it on the side position.

On a more cheerful note here are some pictures of the upcoming build:






Not sure I should do a build log. would you guys be interested in it?


----------



## szeged

do it


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Ok, I tried out campaign mode, very briefly for a moment. Running Non-SLi with a single Titan, all settings at Ultra except MSAA X2, I get around 60fps. This is at 1440p, 70 degrees FOV, and 100% Res scaling. I upped the Res scale to 200% and that dropped my FPS to 20. So you my guess is you are running 200%. Try 100% and see if that fixes your problems.


Thank you very much for putting in the time and effort for testing. Much appreciated.









I tried playing at the same settings and it does fix my problems. FPS was well above 60 most of the time and the lowest I saw was 66. So I guess there isn't anything wrong with my system.









Previously, I was running 150% Resolution Scale and no AA. But that doesn't drop FPS to 20. What does is using 200% Resolution Scale and 4x AA, which is what actual maxing out would be for BF4.

On a related note, I think Resolution Scale actually affects the overall image quality and not just the jagged edges. This is why I disable AA and use Resolution Scale as much as possible.

On the not so bright side of things, the game crashed after 10 minutes of playing at 1202/1752 @1.212v, a settings at which it was stable even the last time I had played. Could it be the new driver? I don't know if I have any choice other than to up the voltage to 1.225v.

Thanks again! I am grateful to you for your help!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you very much for putting in the time and effort for testing. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried playing at the same settings and it does fix my problems. FPS was well above 60 most of the time and the lowest I saw was 66. So I guess there isn't anything wrong with my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previously, I was running 150% Resolution Scale and no AA. But that doesn't drop FPS to 20. What does is using 200% Resolution Scale and 4x AA, which is what actual maxing out would be for BF4.
> 
> On a related note, I think Resolution Scale actually affects the overall image quality and not just the jagged edges. This is why I disable AA and use Resolution Scale as much as possible.
> 
> On the not so bright side of things, the game crashed after 10 minutes of playing at 1202/1752 @1.212v, a settings at which it was stable even the last time I had played. Could it be the new driver? I don't know if I have any choice other than to up the voltage to 1.225v.
> 
> Thanks again! I am grateful to you for your help!


Wonderful news..Glad you found the problem.


----------



## Sgtdarkness

How do I stop msiab from loading an unstable profile on startup when it's the first thing to load :s


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> How do I stop msiab from loading an unstable profile on startup when it's the first thing to load :s


Start in safe mode, delete/uninstall MSI AB.

Restart.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Isnt it funny, originally I did put thermal pads on there, put them all together, then noticed that the instructions did NOT say anything about putting pads on those, so I took them apart and removed them! When I changed the blocks about a month ago, I did not put pads on there either.
> 
> Now you have me worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been overclocking my cards to 1206 core and 6400 mem at 1.212+ volts when playing games only.


Yeah I was running at 1300Mhz and around 1.3V I think. When I get my other card back I will make sure I sort out those chokes with some thermal pads!!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Wonderful news..Glad you found the problem.


When I think about it now, I wonder why I never thought of cross-checking settings with other people.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What does it mean if I am playing a game and my computer completely resets? I think my PSU is going over on the amps on the 12v rail. I never had this problem until I started running the SLi Titans. Everything looks good, my KillaWatt says I am pulling 600w from the plug with my X750 PSU, so I should be good there, but I still get random resets playing BF4 and Skyrim. These are not BSODs or the like, the computer immediately restarts like the power went out and came back on. I am running stock volts, no OC, on the Skynet bios. I am planning on buying a bigger PSU, but I wanted to confirm this is likely the cause before I pull the trigger.
> 
> This only happens when I game, when I fold on the Titans, even with a 10% OC, they are stable, I've never had a reset there, but my guess is the CPU is pulling any power during that time either, but during gaming it does.
> 
> Thanks


hold off on buying a power supply, i was having the same issue when i got sli running with my 1050w seasonic and it just kept on shutting down and i found out that it was the beta drivers! so try the non beta ones and test again. i just returned the ax1200i i will probably grab the ax1500i when it comes out


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I know the feeling, I had to RMA one of mine as it popped... something the other week. It's the little beige/grey coloured thing called 'R33', not sure what that is, whether that is the VRM or whether the black thing next to it is but it went a nasty brown colour and spewed liquid everywhere!


I am going to buy this alphacool waterblock
http://www.nexthardware.com/repository/news/5375/immagini/alphacool-nvidia-titan-7.jpg

But from what I see it wouldn't watercool the R33 chip that broke to spyderxjz82 shown in this image
http://www.overclockingmadeinfrance.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Asus-Nvidia-Titan-25-1100x733.jpg

From your experience did it break because of heat? Or just because it was working too much?
If it's because of heat must find a waterblock that provides good contact to that part


----------



## Creator

Here's my dead Titan.


















I've stupidly misplaced the serial sticker for this card (took it off when putting the back plate on). Would anyone advise just doing a serial sticker swap? I have the one for my working card readily available. I'll still look for the correct one, but just in case I cannot find it. Both cards are EVGA.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Here's my dead Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've stupidly misplaced the serial sticker for this card (took it off when putting the back plate on). Would anyone advise just doing a serial sticker swap? I have the one for my working card readily available. I'll still look for the correct one, but just in case I cannot find it. Both cards are EVGA.


What happens? The choke was not cover with pads? Why this burn? Difficult choice. The serial number is also in the BIOS of the card. If you switch the sticker those will not match. Unless you you do a BIOS switch too.


----------



## skupples

I would contact evga first. Did you register the card?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What happens? The choke was not cover with pads? Why this burn? Difficult choice. The serial number is also in the BIOS of the card. If you switch the sticker those will not match. Unless you you do a BIOS switch too.


As someone else mentioned, EK's instruction manual did not say to place thermal pads there. So those were not covered with pads. I've also got Skyn3t 1006 on that card. I'm not sure I could force flash the original onto it at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would contact evga first. Did you register the card?


Both cards are registered. But I'll look around more today when I get home. I spent most of the time yesterday just disassembling there computer. So I didn't have much time to search where I placed the sticker.


----------



## skupples

EK must of changed the directions. Or maybe I covered them anyways idk. I have both generations of the current block I'll look to see if the directions are different.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> As someone else mentioned, EK's instruction manual did not say to place thermal pads there. So those were not covered with pads. I've also got Skyn3t 1006 on that card. I'm not sure I could force flash the original onto it at this point.
> Both cards are registered. But I'll look around more today when I get home. I spent most of the time yesterday just disassembling there computer. So I didn't have much time to search where I placed the sticker.


Yep, you sure can flash the original BIOS back as long as you have a backup save of it.

I agree with skupples, better to call EVGA first. If the cards are registered I think you are covered. If you manage to find the sticker that would be best.

Hope it works out.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Here's my dead Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've stupidly misplaced the serial sticker for this card (took it off when putting the back plate on). Would anyone advise just doing a serial sticker swap? I have the one for my working card readily available. I'll still look for the correct one, but just in case I cannot find it. Both cards are EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens? The choke was not cover with pads? Why this burn? Difficult choice. The serial number is also in the BIOS of the card. If you switch the sticker those will not match. Unless you you do a BIOS switch too.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What happens? The choke was not cover with pads? Why this burn? Difficult choice. The serial number is also in the BIOS of the card. If you switch the sticker those will not match. Unless you you do a BIOS switch too.
> 
> 
> 
> As someone else mentioned, EK's instruction manual did not say to place thermal pads there. So those were not covered with pads. I've also got Skyn3t 1006 on that card. I'm not sure I could force flash the original onto it at this point.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would contact evga first. Did you register the card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both cards are registered. But I'll look around more today when I get home. I spent most of the time yesterday just disassembling there computer. So I didn't have much time to search where I placed the sticker.
Click to expand...

I just installed mine EK Block on TITAN so now I am wondering if I need to open it again because those of pads never mentioned to put it on.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868300.pdf


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep, you sure can flash the original BIOS back as long as you have a backup save of it.
> 
> I agree with skupples, better to call EVGA first. If the cards are registered I think you are covered. If you manage to find the sticker that would be best.
> 
> Hope it works out.


I'll end doing that if I can't find it. I still have the original box and everything else in mint condition, and the box does a duplicate sticker on it, just without the "warranty void if removed" on it. So I do have that at the very minimum to match the online registration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I just installed mine EK Block on TITAN so now I am wondering if I need to open it again because those of pads never mentioned to put it on.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868300.pdf


I would do it if it's not too much a hassle. The stock heatsink has those chokes exposed right under the fan, so they work off a fair amount of forced air convection. There is absolutely not airflow under the water block and they're probably cooking under there.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I'll end doing that if I can't find it. I still have the original box and everything else in mint condition, and the box does a duplicate sticker on it, just without the "warranty void if removed" on it. So I do have that at the very minimum to match the online registration.
> I would do it if it's not too much a hassle. The stock heatsink has those chokes exposed right under the fan, so they work off a fair amount of forced air convection. There is absolutely not airflow under the water block and they're probably cooking under there.


I think I am on caffeine deprivation...How the hell would you flash the BIOS back if the card is dead with a burned choke...Sorry about that creator


----------



## Creator

I'm really not worried about the bios. By the time that board gets repaired and working, I should have a replacement card. Just the SN sticker, which I will have to go searching for later. I hope it's not going to be like trying to find a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Ali3n77

Hey brother creator,
It was a full cover ek right?
At what voltage were you?
Oc as the core?
Everything under liquid?
Temp?
Volts?
Thnx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> One of my Titans may have died overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to bed as usual with one Titan mining using CudaMiner (it got much better the past month), and the other running a fine mesh heat transfer calculation. The miner was running 98% TDP (294W) and the one running the calculation at 90% TDP (270W). Both were undervolted as well. Temperatures stabilized at around 55C for both which is a little bit warm for water-cooling, but my room was also pretty warm as my computer dumps a consistent 800W into the room (also have a 7790 mining in the bottom PCIe slot).
> 
> I've done this for about a month now without problems. Last night I woke up to a really bad smell in my room. The computer was still on, without a display. The smell is originated from somewhere around the bottom Titan (the one running the fine mesh calculation). That one is no longer detected in the display manager. Physically, the portions of it that are not covered by the water block look fine. I won't know what exactly happened until I disassemble the computer this weekend. Maybe it's something on the motherboard around the PCIe slot that went, but I'm not going to get my hopes on that.
> 
> The smell also wasn't some kind of "burned smell" but more like some kind of "sour chemical smell" is the best I can describe it as.
> 
> I've just been having bad luck with this build in general it seems. First a cracked water block. Then a broken water pump. Now possibly a broken Titan. I can't even use the computer now period because it just smells too bad when it's actually turned on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> Hey brother creator,
> It was a full cover ek right?
> At what voltage were you?
> Oc as the core?
> Everything under liquid?
> Temp?
> Volts?
> Thnx


Its always a good idea to read a few posts back or search the post author!








Fill your SIG with your RIG, there is a link in my SIG! Its important!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Gerff

Evening all,

Read many pages of this thread but, wondered if you guy's could help out quickly. I not long since built my first gaming computer (after a break from pc's since the mid 90's) and was wondering what power supply to upgrade to. I currently have in my system:

sli asus titans (stock air)

i7 [email protected] (h100i cooler)

12gb corsair ram @ 2400 with fan cooler (up from 2000 with a friends help)

x4 ocz ssd's

Got a 1000w ocz gold psu atm and im looking to water cool gpu's, cpu and ram in 2 custom loops. My cosmos 2 has just arrived (nearly herniated the deliver driver....) so i could fit a second lower power psu in addition. So my question really is how much more omph will i need if im doing the above plus oc'ing the gpu's.

At present if i go over 976mhz in sli my system dies.

Thanks for any enlightening replies

Cheers
G


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerff*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> Read many pages of this thread but, wondered if you guy's could help out quickly. I not long since built my first gaming computer (after a break from pc's since the mid 90's) and was wondering what power supply to upgrade to. I currently have in my system:
> 
> sli asus titans (stock air)
> 
> i7 [email protected] (h100i cooler)
> 
> 12gb corsair ram @ 2400 with fan cooler (up from 2000 with a friends help)
> 
> x4 ocz ssd's
> 
> Got a 1000w ocz gold psu atm and im looking to water cool gpu's, cpu and ram in 2 custom loops. My cosmos 2 has just arrived (nearly herniated the deliver driver....) so i could fit a second lower power psu in addition. So my question really is how much more omph will i need if im doing the above plus oc'ing the gpu's.
> 
> At present if i go over 976mhz in sli my system dies.
> 
> Thanks for any enlightening replies
> 
> Cheers
> G


*EVGA 1300W G2*

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349



Take a look here at a quote from one of my posts:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*power draw just for one card
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!

The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_



Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerff*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> Read many pages of this thread but, wondered if you guy's could help out quickly. I not long since built my first gaming computer (after a break from pc's since the mid 90's) and was wondering what power supply to upgrade to. I currently have in my system:
> 
> sli asus titans (stock air)
> 
> i7 [email protected] (h100i cooler)
> 
> 12gb corsair ram @ 2400 with fan cooler (up from 2000 with a friends help)
> 
> x4 ocz ssd's
> 
> Got a 1000w ocz gold psu atm and im looking to water cool gpu's, cpu and ram in 2 custom loops. My cosmos 2 has just arrived (nearly herniated the deliver driver....) so i could fit a second lower power psu in addition. So my question really is how much more omph will i need if im doing the above plus oc'ing the gpu's.
> 
> At present if i go over 976mhz in sli my system dies.
> 
> Thanks for any enlightening replies
> 
> Cheers
> G


The easier route for you would be a second psu + addpsu to link both together. That would be the cheapest way while having the potential to reach higher W capability. So, you would add a second psu (let´s say a 800 or 900 w model with a strong 12 v rail lane. If you don´t want that route you should get an EVGA 1300w PSu (best PSU for the buck from what I read over reviews).


----------



## Gerff

Many thanks, had looked at a 1500w evga but the £400 odd price tag put me off


----------



## Gerff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The easier route for you would be a second psu + addpsu to link both together. That would be the cheapest way while having the potential to reach higher W capability. So, you would add a second psu (let´s say a 800 or 900 w model with a strong 12 v rail lane. If you don´t want that route you should get an EVGA 1300w PSu (best PSU for the buck from what I read over reviews).


Cheers for the input, i have been considering the second psu option mainly to power the water system


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerff*
> 
> Cheers for the input, i have been considering the second psu option mainly to power the water system


Your current psu will be plenty for the whole system + 1 titan (it is a OCZ-ZX1000W?). The second PSU could handle the water system and another titan with room to spare.

add something like this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21939/ele-1452/Add2PSU-Delay_Multiple_Power_Supply_Adapter_w_Adjustable_Delay.html?id=HQ3Mwyct&mv_pc=1029


----------



## Gerff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Your current psu will be plenty for the whole system + 1 titan (it is a OCZ-ZX1000W?). The second PSU could handle the water system and another titan with room to spare.
> 
> add something like this:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21939/ele-1452/Add2PSU-Delay_Multiple_Power_Supply_Adapter_w_Adjustable_Delay.html?id=HQ3Mwyct&mv_pc=1029


Yes, that's the psu i have atm. I have been eyeing a third titan on ebay but, with the next series card's not too far off I'm kinda holding back for the while.

I read that 1200mhz on the stock air is possible but, haven't had the gut's to try it that far yet as i'm very new to doing this sort of thing.

Cool little gadget that adapter, I will look in that, thank you.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to get the LEPA 1600W psu when I get home from this deployment.


Depending on when you get back you could grab the AX1500i from Corsair which supports Single rail unlike the Lepa in which you'd be needing twice the amount of cabling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerff*
> 
> Many thanks, had looked at a 1500w evga but the £400 odd price tag put me off


They discontinued it and the lowest is 350$ atm but I'd hold off anyways evga supposedly is rereleasing a v2 of the same power supply this month.

Also this sucks, was finishign up my build and I can't get my Tri SLI in even w/ the fittings literally touching eachother it still requires I reduce the spacing another mm or 2, so looks like I can't do links on 13mm as I don't see anything out there to allow it unless I downgrade to 12mm unless that's ok. I'll just do it from the top of the card over to the next card for now I guess....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Not sure I got this LunaP. Are you using compression + normal tube to link the titans in the loop (just like a did - see system in signature)? If so would not help you to get a bridge? I will be replacing by swiftech connectors soon in the new build.

cheers


----------



## Gerff

"They discontinued it and the lowest is 350$ atm but I'd hold off anyways evga supposedly is rereleasing a v2 of the same power supply this month."

thanks for the info


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not sure I got this LunaP. Are you using compression + normal tube to link the titans in the loop (just like a did - see system in signature)? If so would not help you to get a bridge? I will be replacing by swiftech connectors soon in the new build.
> 
> cheers


Yup, but the compression fititngs apparently take up more space than it needs and the bottom card is slightly bending due to this in which the SLI connectors ( the cabling ) won't fit, I'm gonna install my old 470 in my current rig since it's now w/o ANY titans lol then upload some pics.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yup, but the compression fititngs apparently take up more space than it needs and the bottom card is slightly bending due to this in which the SLI connectors ( the cabling ) won't fit, I'm gonna install my old 470 in my current rig since it's now w/o ANY titans lol then upload some pics.


What about something like this?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17051/ex-tub-1486/Bitspower_Adjustable_Aqua_Link_Pipe_I_22-31mm_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBDG14AALPI.html?tl=g30c101s873

Wouldn´t solve your problem? I got the swiftech version ot it but it is the same thing. Can get in black or chrome. Pay attention to the size. There are two versions of it 22mm-31mm and one larger 41 -66 or something like that.

Cheers


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What about something like this?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17051/ex-tub-1486/Bitspower_Adjustable_Aqua_Link_Pipe_I_22-31mm_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBDG14AALPI.html?tl=g30c101s873
> 
> Wouldn´t solve your problem? I got the swiftech version ot it but it is the same thing. Can get in black or chrome. Pay attention to the size. There are two versions of it 22mm-31mm and one larger 41 -66 or something like that.
> 
> Cheers


yeah they're 12mm which is what I was saying in my first post, as long as it doesn't hurt looks like that's the ONLY way I can do this sadly.

that or using the top ports w/ 90 degree fittings to get a straight lol


----------



## LunaP

measures under 30mm so I'm completely lost...

Guess I"ll just order the bridges... this honestly sucks.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22546/ex-tub-2536/Barrow_G_14_Retractable_Connector_22_-_31mm_-_Black.html

Grabbing these.


----------



## Gabrielzm

That's exactly the same size I point you (bitspower), just a different brand. It can adjust between 22 to 31 mm so if the space between your two 1/4 ports are under 30 and above 21 you are set.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That's exactly the same size I point you (bitspower), just a different brand. It can adjust between 22 to 31 mm so if the space between your two 1/4 ports are under 30 and above 21 you are set.


Yeah they were out of the BP so I ordered the clones. With that My build will be done. After which I can start on the theme. Hooking up the GPU's for now just to run the last acrylic bend from the top GPU to the RAD. after which I'll tear it down and wait till tomorrow. 50$ for parts 50$ for shipping lol...


----------



## Gabrielzm

US$ 50 for shipping? Holy shipping Batman...What did you ask for LunaP a Star Trek teleportation? Good at least you would be able to finish it. I have to send my d5 back to US and wait for the new one to come down here which will take 2 months I guess. And aparrently all guys from FrozenCPU are at CES and didn't not respond to my RMA request....Oh well, at least I have a spare d5 pwm (without sleeved cables) I will put that one along with the third I have on the rig and wait with the system running.


----------



## Petet1990

hey everyone, So I have an Asus titan and a evga titan..both reference cards..using precision x the Asus one doesn't voltage unlock just let's me raise it plus 38 the most...the evga one is unlocked and I can add more voltage..do i have to flash both bios or just one of the cards to unlock voltage, thanks


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> US$ 50 for shipping? Holy shipping Batman...What did you ask for LunaP a Star Trek teleportation? Good at least you would be able to finish it. I have to send my d5 back to US and wait for the new one to come down here which will take 2 months I guess. And aparrently all guys from FrozenCPU are at CES and didn't not respond to my RMA request....Oh well, at least I have a spare d5 pwm (without sleeved cables) I will put that one along with the third I have on the rig and wait with the system running.


Yeah UPS Overnight, I don't trust the others, which are like 9$ cheaper + the 5.1% coupon removes like 9$ anyways so it's not TOO bad. This is the smallest order I've ever given, normally the 5% earns me about 90+ $ lol.

Anywhoo gonna upload the pics to my build log now, stuck my old GTX 470's back in my rig, and they run perfectly w/ the QNIX/Xstars. Here's hoping I can run my leak test tomorrow as well as have this up and ready to go. My theme parts arrived today too which had the crystal links worked I'd have everything all set to go and ready for phase 2









At this point I was all " YEAHH Lets DO THIS "


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You couldn't use BP Crystal link? The fittings are much smaller and they make really short acrylic tubes for them...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You couldn't use BP Crystal link? The fittings are much smaller and they make really short acrylic tubes for them...


Don't have em and since they're 12mm was curious if It would be bad having it downsize so I just bought the extenders since I didn't want to end up w/ the wrong size.

Updated the log btw.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> hey everyone, So I have an Asus titan and a evga titan..both reference cards..using precision x the Asus one doesn't voltage unlock just let's me raise it plus 38 the most...the evga one is unlocked and I can add more voltage..do i have to *flash both bios* or just one of the cards to unlock voltage, thanks


Both! You have the bios in my SIG rev2! And EZ3flash tool as well my guide on it!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Don't have em and since they're 12mm *was curious if It would be bad having it downsize* so I just bought the extenders since I didn't want to end up w/ the wrong size.
> 
> Updated the log btw.


Doesn't make any difference in my experience. I run 1/2" ID tubing in my rig and still put a bunch of crystal links in it with no ill effects. Still, if you're happy with the aesthetics then that's all that matters!


----------



## szeged

downsizing the tubing doesnt hurt the flow unless you downsize to an ultra small ID tube like the width of a pencil or something lol.

the water would just flow through the thinner section a bit faster than the wider one.


----------



## skupples

sigh, still waiting on my RMA. EK claims they sent it out on December 27th. International postage, no shipping #.


----------



## _REAPER_

I have to use the swiftech links to the BP crystal links did not fit on my built. I am still thinking about getting another Titan but I hate Ebay.


----------



## skupples

You should top off your reservoir!


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You should top off your reservoir!


It is now.. LOL,


----------



## skupples




----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


You have to update your system info on the bottom your your sig haus


----------



## ahnafakeef

I want to purchase an EVGA backplate for my Titan and a Bitfenix Spectro Pro 200mm fan from Ebay Australia. I have never conducted such a purchase before and I need instructions on how I can identify which links/ads are genuine and won't give me a faulty/used product.

This is what I have found so far. But all of them are asking for shipping charges since they are located in USA. Is there any way to find out a seller who is located in Australia and won't charge for shipping? The delivery address will be somewhere in Australia.

Please keep your suggestions within Ebay Australia if possible and if not then please link me to such a site/seller that meets my mentioned conditions (no shipping charge + delivery address in Australia).

Thank you very much!


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Here's my dead Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've stupidly misplaced the serial sticker for this card (took it off when putting the back plate on). Would anyone advise just doing a serial sticker swap? I have the one for my working card readily available. I'll still look for the correct one, but just in case I cannot find it. Both cards are EVGA.


Not only is that the same issue mine had, it is exactly the same choke too. How very strange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> What happens? The choke was not cover with pads? Why this burn? Difficult choice. The serial number is also in the BIOS of the card. If you switch the sticker those will not match. Unless you you do a BIOS switch too.


Mine wasn't covered because the EK instruction manual told me not to! I have since taken the block off my other card and put one on however!


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Not only is that the same issue mine had, it is exactly the same choke too. How very strange.
> Mine wasn't covered because the EK instruction manual told me not to! I have since taken the block off my other card and put one on however!


Wow thanks for the info. I thought the one to cover was the little cube with r33 on it and not the vrm. But I understand it is just the vrm. I would write a claim to EK. The installation manual was missing information for proper install. If you know somebody good at that or how are the laws for this I'd definitely write a claim. Ek should contact customers too to avoid other 900$ worth gpu's burning.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I want to purchase an EVGA backplate for my Titan and a Bitfenix Spectro Pro 200mm fan from Ebay Australia. I have never conducted such a purchase before and I need instructions on how I can identify which links/ads are genuine and won't give me a faulty/used product.
> 
> This is what I have found so far. But all of them are asking for shipping charges since they are located in USA. Is there any way to find out a seller who is located in Australia and won't charge for shipping? The delivery address will be somewhere in Australia.
> 
> Please keep your suggestions within Ebay Australia if possible and if not then please link me to such a site/seller that meets my mentioned conditions (no shipping charge + delivery address in Australia).
> 
> Thank you very much!


I did a quick search in google and found this
http://www.overclock.net/t/943129/water-cooling-shops-in-australia/0_30

I suggest to search in google









Here in Switzerland often small sellers buy from big german ones. They might be able to purchase all parts in the stock of their supplier. So if you search and ask a bit you may find somebody capable of importing all sort of products with a cheaper cost than buying directly from the US


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I did a quick search in google and found this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/943129/water-cooling-shops-in-australia/0_30
> 
> I suggest to search in google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Switzerland often small sellers buy from big german ones. They might be able to purchase all parts in the stock of their supplier. So if you search and ask a bit you may find somebody capable of importing all sort of products with a cheaper cost than buying directly from the US


Will http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25982&cPath=882 this work with a Titan?


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25982&cPath=882 this work with a Titan?


"The EK-FC780 GTX Ti Backplate is developed as an aesthetic retention backplate for EK-FC780 GTX Ti, EK-FC Titan SE and EK-FC770 GTX series water blocks. "

Taken from the top line of that page. So most likely yes, it looks identical to my EK backplate



Whether it works with just a standard cooled Titan I don't know.

I know it works with a waterblocked Titan though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> "The EK-FC780 GTX Ti Backplate is developed as an aesthetic retention backplate for EK-FC780 GTX Ti, EK-FC Titan SE and EK-FC770 GTX series water blocks. "
> 
> Taken from the top line of that page. So most likely yes, it looks identical to my EK backplate
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it works with just a standard cooled Titan I don't know.
> 
> I know it works with a waterblocked Titan though.


I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't getting the wrong backplate.

As for its compatibility with the stock cooler, the EK page says that it is not a standalone unit which I think is supposed to indicate the requirement of a waterblock. But I'm pretty sure that I've seen people here using backplates with stock coolers. Although confirmation from someone would be reassuring.

And thanks a lot for the photo. I couldn't find a decent photo of it anywhere. Good to know that it doesn't have a GPU model number written on it.


----------



## Gerff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Don't have em and since they're 12mm was curious if It would be bad having it downsize so I just bought the extenders since I didn't want to end up w/ the wrong size.
> 
> Updated the log btw.


sorry if im late to the party but, would these be any good for you?

http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-Razor-SLI-Flow-Bridge-2-Slot_29036.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't getting the wrong backplate.
> 
> As for its compatibility with the stock cooler, the EK page says that it is not a standalone unit which I think is supposed to indicate the requirement of a waterblock. But I'm pretty sure that I've seen people here using backplates with stock coolers. Although confirmation from someone would be reassuring.
> 
> And thanks a lot for the photo. I couldn't find a decent photo of it anywhere. Good to know that it doesn't have a GPU model number written on it.


the back plates mate w/ the water block via screws (obviously), so you would likely just have to pull the corresponding screws out of the stock cooler to mount the back plate.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the back plates mate w/ the water block via screws (obviously), so you would likely just have to pull the corresponding screws out of the stock cooler to mount the back plate.


Will following these instructions suffice?

Thank you for your response!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will following these instructions suffice?
> 
> Thank you for your response!


If you re going to use EK here is a video: 




And the right installation manual: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109857151.pdf

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you re going to use EK here is a video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the right installation manual: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109857151.pdf
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thank you Ed. Much appreciated.


----------



## djriful

I have EK-FC TITAN SE block + EK FC780 GTX Ti backplate installed on my TITAN.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc-titan-se-nickel.html

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-se-backplate-black.html

They both works together.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you Ed. Much appreciated.


Glad to help!








Just remember to put some thermal tape on the memory inductors too! (that is if youre going water)











Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerff*
> 
> sorry if im late to the party but, would these be any good for you?
> 
> http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-Razor-SLI-Flow-Bridge-2-Slot_29036.html


Appreciate it but I posted 2 posts after my previous showing the parts I ordered







should be arriving today, I got the extender bridges as they look better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Glad to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to put some thermal tape on the memory inductors too!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


crap...I was thinking about those but didn't cover them w/ anything ....I don't think..


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Glad to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to put some thermal tape on the memory inductors too! (that is if youre going water)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


No water. Just the backplate to make it look better and maybe decrease temps by a few degrees.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gerff*
> 
> sorry if im late to the party but, would these be any good for you?
> 
> http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-Razor-SLI-Flow-Bridge-2-Slot_29036.html
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate it but I posted 2 posts after my previous showing the parts I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be arriving today, I got the extender bridges as they look better.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Glad to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to put some thermal tape on the memory inductors too!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crap...I was thinking about those but didn't cover them w/ anything ....I don't think..
Click to expand...

I've redone mine since I forgot those. oh well waste of TIM shin-etsu.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've redone mine since I forgot those. oh well waste of TIM shin-etsu.


Meh will I be ok w/o it or no, and vs tape can I just use 0.5 mm on it ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Meh will I be ok w/o it or no, and vs tape can I just use 0.5 mm on it ?


.5 should be fine.


----------



## eduncan911

Stock BIOS users: Are you able to down-clock your Memory? Even say just -25 Mhz?

I ask because I am using Skyn3t's latest BIOS and any time I downclock it, it reverts to 0.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I've redone mine since I forgot those. oh well waste of TIM shin-etsu.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh will I be ok w/o it or no, and vs tape can I just use 0.5 mm on it ?
Click to expand...

I add a tiny bit of TIM on the pad top and bottom so it sticks better.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> .5 should be fine.


The laziness in me asks me to wait ntil the next time I tear down the loop to do this....

If I took the block off now would I have to re-TIM it ? if so then yeah I'll wait.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I add a tiny bit of TIM on the pad top and bottom so it sticks better.


Same. I squeeze out a pile, put on a glove, & smear it on all of the surfaces, slap on the thermal pad, then smear the top of the thermal pads. Probably 100% unnecessary but EK says to do something similar in the directions, so wth.


----------



## LunaP

]Alright I feel dumb asking this but these bridge extenders.....aren't working the way I was hoping, when I go to tighten them its not like it tightens separately , tightening one sides auto untightens the other no matter how much force I use to hold the top or bottom. Hoping someone can fill me in on what I"m doing wrong .

n/m I see that the extended part CAN move on its own w/ an insane amount of force ( w/ the center part loosened...) was hoping I could do it by hand looks like I need to buy another tool to hold it in place.

Edit nope n/m it doesn't turn once inside 1 side.

Figured it out you need to separate them


----------



## FarmerJo

hey guys just a quick question. do any of you still use the llc hack? if so what drivers are you on. when ever i enable this i get random shutdowns during games and i was just wondering if other people had this to.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey guys just a quick question. do any of you still use the llc hack? if so what drivers are you on. when ever i enable this i get random shutdowns during games and i was just wondering if other people had this to.


Have you tried the latest WHQL? http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_332_21_whql_driver_download.html
Its been only a day since i have them installed but no LLC problems yet!









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## SDMODNoob

Anyone have experience using quick disconnects on their GPU bridge? I was planning on getting

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_203_484&products_id=39877

and connect it to

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=35828

also is there much loss in cooling to your GPUs? I hear QDCs reduce flow, but after having to completely drain my system 3 times to swap out parts... I am starting to see why people swear by QDCs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Anyone have experience using quick disconnects on their GPU bridge? I was planning on getting
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_203_484&products_id=39877
> 
> and connect it to
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=35828
> 
> also is there much loss in cooling to your GPUs? I hear QDCs reduce flow, but after having to completely drain my system 3 times to swap out parts... I am starting to see why people swear by QDCs.


I don't use them right now, but from what I understand the reduction in flow is over hyped with the newer iterations. Just remember, you need four pieces in total. Two Females & two Males. Also make sure you have extra slack in the hose, or they will be impossible to use.


----------



## FarmerJo

yep i have them and im still getting random shutdowns with llc enabled witch is really annoying cause i can get a much higher overclock with it enabled


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> yep i have them and im still getting random shutdowns with llc enabled witch is really annoying cause i can get a much higher overclock with it enabled


seems to be the common theme with the last few driver packs that have come out since the release of 780Ti. I personally don't use it any more, but i haven't really tried messing with it to see if it would crash my system. Hell, I don't even have the volt mod running right now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Anyone have experience using quick disconnects on their GPU bridge? I was planning on getting
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_203_484&products_id=39877
> and connect it to
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=35828
> also is there much loss in cooling to your GPUs? I hear QDCs reduce flow, but after having to completely drain my system 3 times to swap out parts... I am starting to see why people swear by QDCs.


Yeah - I use the highflow, zero drip QDCs on the in/out side of this SLI setup. Very little flow reduction with these new (and the last) models from Koolance. I (now) always use a flexible (koolance) bridge - portable between mobos and quality materials/metals!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Glad to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to put some thermal tape on the memory inductors too! (that is if youre going water)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


What for? It was to my understanding inductors do not cause a lot of heat, and can handle high temps anyways.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What for? It was to my understanding inductors do not cause a lot of heat, and can handle high temps anyways.


They don't really create a lot of heat, although with the way most waterblocks have a groove in them for the inductors it can potentially trap the heat they do make in there & that doesn't help. Contact with the block just takes a few pieces of pad & can't hurt.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - I use the highflow, zero drip QDCs on the in/out side of this SLI setup. Very little flow reduction with these new (and the last) models from Koolance. I (now) always use a flexible (koolance) bridge - portable between mobos and quality materials/metals!


Hey would you know if those threaded QDC can safely work with rads and not leak? was thinking of putting it on one of my rads so I can separate my loop easier.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Not only is that the same issue mine had, it is exactly the same choke too. How very strange.
> Mine wasn't covered because the EK instruction manual told me not to! I have since taken the block off my other card and put one on however!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Here's my dead Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've stupidly misplaced the serial sticker for this card (took it off when putting the back plate on). Would anyone advise just doing a serial sticker swap? I have the one for my working card readily available. I'll still look for the correct one, but just in case I cannot find it. Both cards are EVGA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> *What for?* It was to my understanding inductors do not cause a lot of heat, and can handle high temps anyways.


As you can see there´s 2 dead Titans with burned inductors!
In my book is better to be safe than sorry!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## djriful

I'm glad I checked into this thread again after installing my block. xD


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey guys just a quick question. do any of you still use the llc hack? if so what drivers are you on. when ever i enable this i get random shutdowns during games and i was just wondering if other people had this to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried the latest WHQL? http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_332_21_whql_driver_download.html
> Its been only a day since i have them installed but no LLC problems yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seems to be the common theme with the last few driver packs that have come out since the release of 780Ti. I personally don't use it any more, but i haven't really tried messing with it to see if it would crash my system. Hell, I don't even have the volt mod running right now.


Thank you guys for bringing this up. I have some related inquiries on the matter.

i) Does disabling LLC lower maximum possible overclock at the same voltage?
ii) Is it possible to identify whether a crash is caused by the LLC hack or an unstable overclock?

I ask these questions because it seems that my stable overclock has become unstable after doing the volt mod, disabling LLC and installing the new drivers and I want to identify what caused it.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As you can see there´s 2 dead Titans with burned inductors!
> In my book is better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Well ive been running 1.325 volts for a while 24/7 and benched with 1.4 volts with no issues... But i just redone my loop and put those pads on there just in case.
> 
> Thank you guys for bringing this up. I have some related inquiries on the matter.
> 
> i) Does disabling LLC lower maximum possible overclock at the same voltage?
> ii) Is it possible to identify whether a crash is caused by the LLC hack or an unstable overclock?
> 
> I ask these questions because it seems that my stable overclock has become unstable after doing the volt mod, disabling LLC and installing the new drivers and I want to identify what caused it.
> 
> Thank you very much!


i) Setting LLC to 0% increases maximum clocks because voltages stay constant.
This will give you a better OC, depending on how much your voltage drops..
Mine will drop from 1.325~ to 1.26 under very high loads, less so with less taxing games.
In a specific case, NS2 i have voltages dropping down to 1.25~ and it stays around there, max GPU clocks at that voltage is 1254~, with a constant 1.325 with LLC at 0% max stable clock rises to 1346.

So yes, enabling llc to default will lower overclock.

ii) for me i have to considerably lower core clock in games that LLC causes crashing.. You will know when its LLC. Find your stable clock with voltage of 1.25-1.3 with LLC at default, then set LLC to 0%.. Try games and other benches and see if you are unstable.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> i) Setting LLC to 0% increases maximum clocks because voltages stay constant.
> This will give you a better OC, depending on how much your voltage drops..
> Mine will drop from 1.325~ to 1.26 under very high loads, less so with less taxing games.
> In a specific case, NS2 i have voltages dropping down to 1.25~ and it stays around there, max GPU clocks at that voltage is 1254~, with a constant 1.325 with LLC at 0% max stable clock rises to 1346.
> 
> So yes, enabling llc to default will lower overclock.
> 
> ii) for me i have to considerably lower core clock in games that LLC causes crashing.. You will know when its LLC. Find your stable clock with voltage of 1.25-1.3 with LLC at default, then set LLC to 0%.. Try games and other benches and see if you are unstable.


i) That is what I knew about 0% LLC as well. But the contradiction is my experience when after doing volt mod, setting LLC to 0% and updating driver to 332.21, my previously stable OC of 1202/1752 @1.212v in BF4 crashed.

But can't the voltage also go up by a certain amount when LLC is enabled? Is it possible that (before disabling LLC) when I set the voltage to 1.212v, it was going up by 0.025v to allow those speeds to be stable? (I'm thinking no, since the volt mod wasn't enabled and the limit on voltage was 1.212v).

And why would voltage drop by that much, especially since LLC is disabled?

ii) Isn't the whole purpose of disabling LLC to increase overclock? So isn't it kind of deleterious that it is forcing you to lower your core clock?

That is exactly what I did. BF4 ran fine at 1202/1752 @1.212v with no volt mod, default LLC settings and 331.93 BETA drivers. Then I did the volt mod, disabled LLC and updated to 332.21 WHQL and the same speeds at the same voltage crashed. What do you suggest I do now?

I apologize for the long post.

And btw, kudos on that overclock. I wish I could run that kind of speeds on my Titan.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Meh will I be ok w/o it or no, and vs tape can I just use 0.5 mm on it ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What for? It was to my understanding inductors do not cause a lot of heat, and can handle high temps anyways.


As Ed says above, two of us have dead Titans due to the memory inductors/chokes popping, quite literally. Mine went from grey to dark brown and spewed a load of liquid out.

It also got so damn hot that even the solder looks to have melted.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> As you can see there´s 2 dead Titans with burned inductors!
> In my book is better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


May I ask if you advice to put some thermal tape on these inductors even with the stock cooler ?

As far as I remeber there is tape only on the memory and VRMs and not these sqare inductors on stock cooler.

If I should put t.tape on them, what would be the ideal size so they could sqeeze under the stock cooler - 0.5mm or 1mm ?

Thanks gang


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Hey would you know if those threaded QDC can safely work with rads and not leak? was thinking of putting it on one of my rads so I can separate my loop easier.


yes. no problem. i use the right-angle swivel connectors...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> As Ed says above, two of us have dead Titans due to the memory inductors/chokes popping, quite literally. Mine went from grey to dark brown and spewed a load of liquid out.
> It also got so damn hot that even the solder looks to have melted.


now i understand MrTooshort's incident... he was probably pushing 1.5V or higher in a bench. How did you burn yours up?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hi Guys

here we go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1458261/enthoo-primo-black-and-red-liquid-cooling

build log for the enthoo primo with two titans. I plan on get solid data on the differences between EK and Komodos blocks since I have control of the water temp in my current rig and can compare it as a delta to base water temp.

Pumps and rads tested and flushed already and will be updating as progress go. Right now I am torn apart of using chrome or black fittings....

Cheers

Gabriel


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> now i understand MrTooshort's incident... he was probably pushing 1.5V or higher in a bench. How did you burn yours up?


Honestly, no idea, 1.3V and the core was 55 degrees.... just went pop. Had been benching overnight since around 5pm, and blew at around 8am.


----------



## Gabrielzm

BTW guys I thought I should share this info. Remember a couple of post back I was complaining about a defective d5 PWM pump? Well, it was mounted on a EK top and make a lots of noise and stop the flow while in horizontal position. Geoff from Frozencpu was contacted about RMA and he tip me to try to loose a little bit the screws in the top. He found that if those are to tight usually the top would pressure the impeller down causing noise and flow to stop. Bingo. Did another mount and no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Honestly, no idea, 1.3V and the core was 55 degrees.... just went pop. Had been benching overnight since around 5pm, and blew at around 8am.


Well that's scary. 1.3V with no vdroop? (LLC mod)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> BTW guys I thought I should share this info. Remember a couple of post back I was complaining about a defective d5 PWM pump? Well, it was mounted on a EK top and make a lots of noise and stop the flow while in horizontal position. Geoff from Frozencpu was contacted about RMA and he tip me to try to loose a little bit the screws in the top. He found that if those are to tight usually the top would pressure the impeller down causing noise and flow to stop. Bingo. Did another mount and no problem whatsoever.


Geeze, I had the same problem a while back and returned the pump for a Liang DDC. the D5 is a great pump.

BR-23A.pdf 1315k .pdf file


BR-19A.pdf 1081k .pdf file


----------



## Petet1990

got 2 titans here's one of them..would like to enter the titan club..


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you Ed. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to put some thermal tape on the memory inductors too! (that is if youre going water)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

just using this pic as a ref cause its close to the page i was reading









out of curiosity, IF one were able to make a block for the titan any way they wanted, one that was able to touch any part of the pcb what would you suggest as key areas to cool. I see the cooling on the vram and vrm - seems they are really the only two things on the pcb which get active cooling from what i can see. What would an uber custom block cool in your opinions if it were possible to cool every part you wanted on the pcb .... even if it only helps a little bit.

Thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> just using this pic as a ref cause its close to the page i was reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of curiosity, IF one were able to make a block for the titan any way they wanted, one that was able to touch any part of the pcb what would you suggest as key areas to cool. I see the cooling on the vram and vrm - seems they are really the only two things on the pcb which get active cooling from what i can see. What would an uber custom block cool in your opinions if it were possible to cool every part you wanted on the pcb .... even if it only helps a little bit.
> 
> Thanks


I would go full rampage and cover the whole thing with fujipoly pad and a block circulating water on most of the pcb
















BTW guys, who want to run 7 titans in one board???? What that would make 4 PSUs?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7613/asus-p9x79e-ws-review

Cheers


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well that's scary. 1.3V with no vdroop? (LLC mod)


Nope, with LLC left as standard.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> got 2 titans here's one of them..would like to enter the titan club..


Welcome to da club!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> As Ed says above, two of us have dead Titans due to the memory inductors/chokes popping, quite literally. Mine went from grey to dark brown and spewed a load of liquid out.
> 
> It also got so damn hot that even the solder looks to have melted.


Question is how hard were you pushing them. I went back and looked @ my photos I did apply them on the first card. I don't intend to go nuts w/ these cards as I don't upgrade every year like some I plan on pushing them for a good 2-3 years at least hopefully.


----------



## Creator

Mine were close too 100% load 24/7. The card that went on me was pulling 270W (90% on Skyn3t's bios). The stock air coolers, and EVGA ACX, etc all have these chokes exposed right under the fans. So they cooled with forced air convection. Under the water blocks, they just sit there with nothing cooling them.

But still... it's not like I was running 1.3v through it, and it still popped. I don't know what it is with DP calculations, but I was using 0.985v to be exact when it went. But the entire card was still somehow pulling 270W. It seemed fine considering my GPU temperature peaked at 55C... (warm room, low speed fans = at least 5C warmer than I should be on water)

Maybe this is the reason why the K20X run 700mhz for 24/7 100% load...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> just using this pic as a ref cause its close to the page i was reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of curiosity, IF one were able to make a block for the titan any way they wanted, one that was able to touch any part of the pcb what would you suggest as key areas to cool. I see the cooling on the vram and vrm - seems they are really the only two things on the pcb which get active cooling from what i can see. What would an uber custom block cool in your opinions if it were possible to cool every part you wanted on the pcb .... even if it only helps a little bit.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I would go full rampage and cover the whole thing with fujipoly pad and a block circulating water on most of the pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guys, who want to run 7 titans in one board???? What that would make 4 PSUs?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7613/asus-p9x79e-ws-review
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I likes the thinking on that lol, i dont have the thermal pad to do that large of a job ... thinking back i should have gotten a full sheet from frozencpu, i have a 1/4 sheet of the 11w/xx stuff coming and needs to do the card as im not going to be sending away for more.

Backside cooling i assume is just as important, covering the backside of the card over the vrm, vram areas along with a proper cooling solution to remove the heat from that side as well ..... right? All those round caps and such, would copper jackets around them aid them in performing better, obviously making sure they have a method to remove the heat of the copper jacket









Sorry guys but im going to flood the thread for awhile with questions, please bear with, working on a project and need answers i cant find readily.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> just using this pic as a ref cause its close to the page i was reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of curiosity, IF one were able to make a block for the titan any way they wanted, one that was able to touch any part of the pcb what would you suggest as key areas to cool. I see the cooling on the vram and vrm - seems they are really the only two things on the pcb which get active cooling from what i can see. What would an uber custom block cool in your opinions if it were possible to cool every part you wanted on the pcb .... even if it only helps a little bit.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I would go full rampage and cover the whole thing with fujipoly pad and a block circulating water on most of the pcb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guys, who want to run 7 titans in one board???? What that would make 4 PSUs?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7613/asus-p9x79e-ws-review
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Those many slots are usually designed in mind for PCIE SSDs


----------



## turtletrax

Scooped a used Titan for super cheap and just flashed to Skynet bios. Just wanted to pop in and say a quick thanks to all who have contributed with the hard/soft and bios tweaks and also those with cooling and other tips. Will be grabbing a waterblock soon to wring this sucker for all it is worth


----------



## Jpmboy

Wow - there's mutiny on the HMS EVGA 780TIClassified... reminds me of all the p&m'ing here months ago re: buyer remorse. Frankly, I still think the Titans are the best, most resilient cards I've owned. Still gaming strong!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow - there's mutiny on the HMS EVGA 780TIClassified... reminds me of all the p&m'ing here months ago re: buyer remorse. Frankly, I still think the Titans are the best, most resilient cards I've owned. Still gaming strong!


hehe... I never did understand all that. This thread was getting locked daily @ one point from all the AMD fud & buyers remorse QQ.


----------



## TheBaron

Hi all,

I replaced PSU to EVGA 1300 G2 but I still get shutdowns @1350+Mhz with a single card. Skynets bios, LLC disabled, tried voltage up to 1.45v. I really want to get this beast to go over 1400Mhz. Card ASIC Quality is 79,2% No crashes or Bsod it just shutdown and reboots.
Is it time to buy another one?

Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I replaced PSU to EVGA 1300 G2 but I still get shutdowns @1350+Mhz with a single card. Skynets bios, LLC disabled, tried voltage up to 1.45v. I really want to get this beast to go over 1400Mhz. Card ASIC Quality is 79,2% No crashes or Bsod it just shutdown and reboots.
> Is it time to buy another one?
> 
> Any help would be appriciated.


Does the G2 require something to set it to single rail? or is it single rail by default?


----------



## TheBaron

Yes it's a single rail.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I replaced PSU to EVGA 1300 G2 but I still get shutdowns @1350+Mhz with a single card. Skynets bios, LLC disabled, tried voltage up to 1.45v. I really want to get this beast to go over 1400Mhz. Card ASIC Quality is 79,2% No crashes or Bsod it just shutdown and reboots.
> Is it time to buy another one?
> 
> Any help would be appriciated.


Thats not normal at all! How do you get shutdowns? When you increase the voltage or at stock also?
It could be a faulty unit though!









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks gang


Thats not normal at all! How do you get shutdowns? When you increase the voltage or at stock also?
It could be a faulty unit though!









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)[/quote]

It shutdown when the power hits nearly 200% Everything under 1346Mhz 1,325v works fine.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I replaced PSU to EVGA 1300 G2 but I still get shutdowns @1350+Mhz with a single card. Skynets bios, LLC disabled, tried voltage up to 1.45v. I really want to get this beast to go over 1400Mhz. Card ASIC Quality is 79,2% No crashes or Bsod it just shutdown and reboots.
> Is it time to buy another one?
> 
> Any help would be appriciated.


Check all the cables and connections. Card All the way down in the pci slot, pci-e cables all the way inserted in both PSU and card and so on. That is definitely not normal, this PSU should be able to handle it. In any case do you have your old PSU around? Can you use it to test? plug it on the titan card alone and jump start it. Leave the evga on the system just change the pci-e connectors. Or the other way around: EVGA only for the titan and the old psu for the rest. I don't think is the PSU lacking anything at this point (108 A in the 12 v rail lane and 1300 w) should be enough even for this highly oced titan. But alas does not hurt to test and nail down what is going on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I replaced PSU to EVGA 1300 G2 but I still get shutdowns @1350+Mhz with a single card. Skynets bios, LLC disabled, tried voltage up to 1.45v. I really want to get this beast to go over 1400Mhz. Card ASIC Quality is 79,2% No crashes or Bsod it just shutdown and reboots.
> Is it time to buy another one?
> 
> Any help would be appriciated.


try running with LLC @ the default 50%. It's causing allot of issues for people in newer drivers.


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Check all the cables and connections. Card All the way down in the pci slot, pci-e cables all the way inserted in both PSU and card and so on. That is definitely not normal, this PSU should be able to handle it. In any case do you have your old PSU around? Can you use it to test? plug it on the titan card alone and jump start it. Leave the evga on the system just change the pci-e connectors. Or the other way around: EVGA only for the titan and the old psu for the rest. I don't think is the PSU lacking anything at this point (108 A in the 12 v rail lane and 1300 w) should be enough even for this highly oced titan. But alas does not hurt to test and nail down what is going on.


It did exactly same with my old PSU Thermaltake toughpower 1200w that's why I replace it, it' not PSU it's something else.
Same with the older drivers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Thats not normal at all! How do you get shutdowns? When you increase the voltage or at stock also?
> It could be a faulty unit though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)


It shutdown when the power hits nearly 200% Everything under 1346Mhz 1,325v works fine.[/quote]

Thats weird! it shouldnt shut down! You got one of the best PSU´s out there!
Some users i know are using that PSU with Titan SLI and its fine!
Could be faulty or something is wrong with your power line or you have a faulty ground wiring in your computer!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Kuat

Confused with Overclocking.

My 780 Ti boosts to 1250/1900 on stock bios on air. I just slide the power to 106% in MSI Precision.

Is this okay? Why should I flash Skynet bios? Does it do anything special?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Confused with Overclocking.
> 
> My 780 Ti boosts to 1250/1900 on stock bios on air. I just slide the power to 106% in MSI Precision.
> 
> Is this okay? Why should I flash Skynet bios? Does it do anything special?


With my Brother´s bios you have increased TDP, so, youll have more power to OC and also voltage unlocked to 1,212V!
You can also take a look at my guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> With my Brother´s bios you have increased TDP, so, youll have more power to OC and also voltage unlocked to 1,212V!
> You can also take a look at my guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SLyn3t Team)


Ed, my voltage is already unlocked to 1.2v i think. I just add +75Mv in Precision tool.

Should I flash bios if i'm already happy with 1250/1900 on stock bios?

Please check my screenshot:


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Ed, my voltage is already unlocked to 1.2v i think. I just add +75Mv in Precision tool.
> 
> Should I flash bios if i'm already happy with 1250/1900 on stock bios?
> 
> Please check my screenshot:


Check out afterburner graphs. I think your clocks are probably throttling due to hitting power limit


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Ed, my voltage is already unlocked to 1.2v i think. I just add +75Mv in Precision tool.
> 
> Should I flash bios if i'm already happy with 1250/1900 on stock bios?
> 
> Please check my screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Check out afterburner graphs. I think your clocks are *probably throttling due to hitting power limit*


Yes, SDhydro is right! You are hitting the power limit there at 106,5%!
What card do you have?
Fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG! Its important!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Yes, SDhydro is right! You are hitting the power limit there at 106,5%!
> What card do you have?
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, you have a link in my SIG! Its important!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


What are the indicators that my card is throttling? Is it actually not running at 1250Mhz?
The valley bench score is pretty good (i compared it to other people). I just don't want my card to run any hotter (if I flash it).

I have EVGA 780Ti SC ACX (on air)
Core I-7 3820 at 4.5Ghz
R4E
Corsair Dominator GT 2133Mhz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> What are the indicators that my card is throttling? Is it actually not running at 1250Mhz?
> The valley bench score is pretty good (i compared it to other people). I just don't want my card to run any hotter (if I flash it).
> 
> I have EVGA 780Ti SC ACX (on air)
> Core I-7 3820 at 4.5Ghz
> R4E
> Corsair Dominator GT 2133Mhz




Your card is running over the max TDP of 106%! With higher TDP you can get higher clocks with your current card but if youre happy with it, then its fine!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Your card is running over the max TDP of 106%! With higher TDP you can get higher clocks with your current card but if youre happy with it, then its fine!


Ed,

If i increase the TDP, will the card run hotter?

Thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Ed,
> 
> If i increase the TDP, will the card run hotter?
> 
> Thanks.


*shakes magic eightball... looks @ magic eightball" The magic eight ball reads "Probability high"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Ed,
> 
> If i increase the TDP, will the card run hotter?
> 
> Thanks.


If its used, yes it will! TDP is a limit to what amount of current the card can use!

Her a quote from one of my posts:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TPD:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *shakes magic eightball... looks @ magic eightball" The magic eight ball reads "Probability high"


Heheheheh! You are terrible Skupp!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Kuat

Ok, thanks for the explanation.

My card currently gets to 68'C at full load. Would you push more TDP on it? What's the highest temp you'd be comfortable at?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the explanation.
> 
> My card currently gets to 68'C at full load. Would you push more TDP on it? *What's the highest temp you'd be comfortable at?*


-100C!








The lowest you can get! the temp you have is fine for air!








You can try it! PT will only be used if needed and with it you can find your card max clocks!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> try running with LLC @ the default 50%. It's causing allot of issues for people in newer drivers.


Could you please explain the LLC thing to me? I did the mod and everytime I turn on my computer I double click it to disable(?) it. I am having the same problem, my computer just reboots randomly in game and I only have 1 Titan on a NEX15000. Here are my afterburner setting.

msiafterscore.jpg 136k .jpg file


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Could you please explain the LLC thing to me? I did the mod and everytime I turn on my computer I double click it to disable(?) it. I am having the same problem, my computer just reboots randomly in game and I only have 1 Titan on a NEX15000. Here are my afterburner setting.
> 
> msiafterscore.jpg 136k .jpg file


It seems its pretty much broken for most people @ this point. I don't think Ed has singled out a constant in why it works for some & why it's not working for others. The only thing we know is that it's been broken since the 780 Ti drivers update.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Could you please explain the LLC thing to me? I did the mod and everytime I turn on my computer I double click it to disable(?) it. I am having the same problem, my computer just reboots randomly in game and I only have 1 Titan on a NEX15000. Here are my afterburner setting.
> 
> msiafterscore.jpg 136k .jpg file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It seems its pretty much broken for most people @ this point. I don't think Ed has singled out a constant in why it works for some & why it's not working for others. The only thing we know is that it's been broken since the 780 Ti drivers update.


Im finishing an article on LLC and soon ill post it!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It seems its pretty much broken for most people @ this point. I don't think Ed has singled out a constant in why it works for some & why it's not working for others. The only thing we know is that it's been broken since the 780 Ti drivers update.


So what should I do? not double click the exe?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> So what should I do? not double click the exe?


If the LLC.exe is inside the startup folder like my guide states you dont have to click anything at startup because everything that is inside startup folder is executed automatically at boot!
My advice is remove the mod for now! As soon as i finish the article ill post it and then you decide if you want it enabled or not!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Lukas026

seems like my question got lost in the LLC discussion on last few pages, but since my TItan died on me too this weak (yeah same squere inductor as other two dead Titans) I would like to get some answer









here it is:

May I ask if you advice to put some thermal tape on these inductors even with the stock cooler ?

As far as I remeber there is tape only on the memory and VRMs and not these sqare inductors on stock cooler.

If I should put t.tape on them, what would be the ideal size so they could sqeeze under the stock cooler - 0.5mm or 1mm ?

Thanks gang


----------



## asfgbdnf

can anyone who has quad-sli titan tell me if corsair ax1200i/antec hcp 1300 plat support quad-sli?


----------



## provost

Yes, ax1200 has enough pcie connections for Titan 4 way sli. But, I wouldn't dare run just one ax1200, if you are planning to volt unlock the titans, and are using custom bios.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Since LLC Hack isn't working like it is supposed to, may I have instructions on how to disable the hack (that is, enable LLC to default)?

Also, forgive me for asking an irrelevant question, but are the prices on pccasegear's site in USD or AUD?

Thank you very much!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> seems like my question got lost in the LLC discussion on last few pages, but since my TItan died on me too this weak (yeah same squere inductor as other two dead Titans) I would like to get some answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is:
> 
> May I ask if you advice to put some thermal tape on these inductors even with the stock cooler ?
> 
> As far as I remeber there is tape only on the memory and VRMs and not these sqare inductors on stock cooler.
> 
> If I should put t.tape on them, what would be the ideal size so they could sqeeze under the stock cooler - 0.5mm or 1mm ?
> 
> Thanks gang


I'm thinking you would probably want 1.5-2mm pads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since LLC Hack isn't working like it is supposed to, may I have instructions on how to disable the hack (that is, enable LLC to default)?
> 
> Also, forgive me for asking an irrelevant question, but are the prices on pccasegear's site in USD or AUD?
> 
> Thank you very much!


Find Occamrazor's sig, all the directions for disabling are in there. If you dumped it into the startup folder all you should need to do is remove it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Find Occamrazor's sig, all the directions for disabling are in there. If you dumped it into the startup folder all you should need to do is remove it.


Okay thanks a lot.







I'll post back here if deleting it from startup doesn't work.


----------



## valkeriefire

I've got a question I probably already know the answer to, but I am going to try it anyway.

Has anyone experienced shutdowns with SLi Titans on a 850w/850w PSU? I'm look at a good deal on a Seasonic 860w Platinum. I'd like to buy it, but I have a feeling that even at stock clocks and voltages it will not be enough. I'm running a 3770k with the SLi Titans.

Thank you


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I've got a question I probably already know the answer to, but I am going to try it anyway.
> 
> Has anyone experienced shutdowns with SLi Titans on a 850w/850w PSU? I'm look at a good deal on a Seasonic 860w Platinum. I'd like to buy it, but I have a feeling that even at stock clocks and voltages it will not be enough. I'm running a 3770k with the SLi Titans.
> 
> Thank you


No I didn't not experience because i decided would not be enough. Short story. Got a 860 axi before the ax1200i. Was running the system with only one titan and 3930k oced plus pump and so on. Measured 750-800w being pulled from the wall and decided would not be enough before putting the second titan on it and ordered the 1200axi.

Don't get me wrong. Seasonic is a strong brand and the PSU should be great. But alas should not be enough for dual titans.

Hope it helps.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No I didn't not experience because i decided would not be enough. Short story. Got a 860 axi before the ax1200i. Was running the system with only one titan and 3930k oced plus pump and so on. Measured 750-800w being pulled from the wall and decided would not be enough before putting the second titan on it and ordered the 1200axi.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Seasonic is a strong brand and the PSU should be great. But alas should not be enough for dual titans.
> 
> Hope it helps.


That is useful, but was the Titan OC'd when you did that also? I'm guessing you were running 200+% TDP on the Titan in order to pull that many watts. Is that what happened?

Thank you


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I've got a question I probably already know the answer to, but I am going to try it anyway.
> 
> Has anyone experienced shutdowns with SLi Titans on a 850w/850w PSU? I'm look at a good deal on a Seasonic 860w Platinum. I'd like to buy it, but I have a feeling that even at stock clocks and voltages it will not be enough. I'm running a 3770k with the SLi Titans.
> 
> Thank you


I ran 2x titans off of a gold rated 850 watt for awhile. Never experienced any issues, though I never pushed them very far because i knew they could possibly trip the PSU.
[
sigh, i'm going to have to do a tear down soon, my top card is running 10c hotter than the other two. So it's either the parallel flow bridge, or a didn't put enough TIM on it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yes, ax1200 has enough pcie connections for Titan 4 way sli. But, I wouldn't dare run just one ax1200, if you are planning to volt unlock the titans, and are using custom bios.


Ax1200i only has enough native pci-e cables for 3 titans, the 4th one is only done through molex splitters or similar connections. Tbh, 3 titans is enough for a 1200w if you're OCing them hard, any more would be a 1500w psus or dual psus.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> That is useful, but was the Titan OC'd when you did that also? I'm guessing you were running 200+% TDP on the Titan in order to pull that many watts. Is that what happened?
> 
> Thank you


Sorry brother didn't get the facts straight. Went back to my control files from corsair ax860i. At that time I had only one titan running with mild oc and measure 510w going in. Figure it at that time that would be safer to get a higher psu if I plan on ocing and did that. My math was stock titan + system 510 w + another stock titan at peak 265W will give me 775w or something and decided was too close to 860w. Really sorry about giving you facts wrong the first time. Furthermore, for what is worth, I went back to the first 1200axi files and found about 800w being pulled from the socket with two stock titans in my rig (see http://www.overclock.net/t/1407863/wc-in-fractal-design-xl-r2#post_20494272).

So, if you plan on stock or mild oc you might have a PSU that is enough for your rig with a 860w / 900w. But if you plan on reaching 1160-1200 mhz on the titans then will not be enough...

Here is a plot of the first run back in july 2013 with two titans stock: Blue IN PSU red OUT PSU.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> seems like my question got lost in the LLC discussion on last few pages, but since my TItan died on me too this weak (yeah same squere inductor as other two dead Titans) I would like to get some answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is:
> 
> May I ask if you advice to put some thermal tape on these inductors even with the stock cooler ?
> 
> As far as I remeber there is tape only on the memory and VRMs and not these sqare inductors on stock cooler.
> 
> If I should put t.tape on them, what would be the ideal size so they could sqeeze under the stock cooler - 0.5mm or 1mm ?
> 
> Thanks gang


No, with the stock cooler the inductors have enough air cooling, the problem is the watercooler doesnt make proper contact with the inductors and need thermal tape but thats covered at least with EK, the thing is EK forgot to add instructions to cover the memory inductors too, so, the waterblock not touching the inductor creates a heated air bubble because air is a poor heat conductor, so the inductor under high amperage demand will generate lots of heat and burn if the heat goes over 100/125C!
So in short as you have your card stock youre fine! *All that have waterblocks should consider adding thermal tape to the memory inductors too!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since LLC Hack isn't working like it is supposed to, may I have instructions on how to disable the hack (that is, enable LLC to default)?
> 
> Also, forgive me for asking an irrelevant question, but are the prices on pccasegear's site in USD or AUD?
> 
> Thank you very much!


Like Skupp said, delete LLC,exe in startup folder if you have done the LLC mod and need to power down your PC and start it again! (not reboot) to return the NCP4206 to its initial LLC logical state enabled!
Or if you cant/wont, then do this:

Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder, click "open command window here"
Insert this command:

msiafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10 or msiafterburner.exe /wi4,20,DE,10

It will return "10"

"10" LLC default

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## alancsalt

@ahnafakeef
pccasegear is Australian, so prices are $AU


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, with the stock cooler the inductors have enough air cooling, the problem is the watercooler doesnt make proper contact with the inductors and need thermal tape but thats covered at least with EK, the thing is EK forgot to add instructions to cover the memory inductors too, so, the waterblock not touching the inductor creates a heated air bubble because air is a poor heat conductor, so the inductor under high amperage demand will generate lots of heat and burn if the heat goes over 100/125C!
> So in short as you have your card stock youre fine! *All that have waterblocks should consider adding thermal tape to the memory inductors too!*


Thanks for this info! Another info, are thermal pads for the memory inductors included in the EK WB's bundle?

Another question:
In monday, a Titan is going to be in my pc, and i can find the ek WB for 95€, and the WATERCOOL HEATKILLER for 60€. Is the ek wb's vrm cooling so better than the watercool block?

+REP!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Thanks for this info! Another info, are thermal pads for the memory inductors included in the EK WB's bundle?
> 
> Another question:
> In monday, a Titan is going to be in my pc, and i can find the ek WB for 95€, and the WATERCOOL HEATKILLER for 60€. Is the ek wb's vrm cooling so better than the watercool block?
> 
> +REP!


you should have enough thermal pad to cover it, with what EK gives you. EK is definitely the #1 VRM/VRAM cooler for titan & 7xx series.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Thanks for this info! Another info, are thermal pads for the memory inductors included in the EK WB's bundle?
> 
> Another question:
> In monday, a Titan is going to be in my pc, and i can find the ek WB for 95€, and the WATERCOOL HEATKILLER for 60€. Is the ek wb's vrm cooling so better than the watercool block?
> 
> +REP!


Like Skupp said, EK is the best for VRM´s cooling and the thermal pads are included with the waterblock as with the EK backplate!
So, new Titan owner! *Welcome to the Tyrannosaurus Rex club! Yes were old but mean and powerful!*









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, with the stock cooler the inductors have enough air cooling, the problem is the watercooler doesnt make proper contact with the inductors and need thermal tape but thats covered at least with EK, the thing is EK forgot to add instructions to cover the memory inductors too, so, the waterblock not touching the inductor creates a heated air bubble because air is a poor heat conductor, so the inductor under high amperage demand will generate lots of heat and burn if the heat goes over 100/125C!
> So in short as you have your card stock youre fine! *All that have waterblocks should consider adding thermal tape to the memory inductors too!*
> Like Skupp said, delete LLC,exe in startup folder if you have done the LLC mod and need to power down your PC and start it again! (not reboot) to return the NCP4206 to its initial LLC logical state enabled!
> Or if you cant/wont, then do this:
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder, click "open command window here"
> Insert this command:
> 
> msiafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,10 or msiafterburner.exe /wi4,20,DE,10
> 
> It will return "10"
> 
> "10" LLC default
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thank you for the info Ed.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @ahnafakeef
> pccasegear is Australian, so prices are $AU


Thank you Alan. Kind of realized it when I saw that they aren't currently shipping outside of Australia

Is there any way to know what their shipping cost is for shipping to places within Australia?


----------



## OccamRazor

I just took a picture of one of my Titan´s coolers and spotted this area where i think its the memory inductors and mosfets are underneath the cooler, the problem is that this is a recess, so no contact with the cooler, if someone can confirm this it would be of much help for everyone on air as i cannot confirm this as my cards are under water and cannot compare them next to the cooler!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t team)


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for the info Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Alan. Kind of realized it when I saw that they aren't currently shipping outside of Australia
> 
> Is there any way to know what their shipping cost is for shipping to places within Australia?


Add the item to your cart, it'll give you an estimated (real cost, judging by all my orders from them) shipping cost based on the post/zip code you enter


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I've got a question I probably already know the answer to, but I am going to try it anyway.
> 
> Has anyone experienced shutdowns with SLi Titans on a 850w/850w PSU? I'm look at a good deal on a Seasonic 860w Platinum. I'd like to buy it, but I have a feeling that even at stock clocks and voltages it will not be enough. I'm running a 3770k with the SLi Titans.
> 
> Thank you


I'm running a pair on a 860i at 1200mhz Folding, with a 3820 OC'd to 4.3 on it, and so far no issues. But, that said, while I am still internally fighting over what my next move is (Watercool everything, mod a third titan to get three way in a mATX box + watercooling, or just wait till H-E) I will be getting a 1200i here in the next few weeks. The EVGA 1300 is somewhat better I am reading, but with a 1200i I don't have to redo my cables.


----------



## TheBaron

Thanks! to Skupples and OccamRazor REP+

It was LLC disabled that causing the shutdowns, I did reach easy 1400Mhz


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Thanks! to Skupples and OccamRazor REP+
> 
> It was LLC disabled that causing the shutdowns, I did reach easy 1400Mhz


What volage are you at to get 1400?


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> What volage are you at to get 1400?


1.425v


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> 1.425v


Is that with out the llc hack?


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> 1.425v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that with out the llc hack?
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I'm running a pair on a 860i at 1200mhz Folding, with a 3820 OC'd to 4.3 on it, and so far no issues. But, that said, while I am still internally fighting over what my next move is (Watercool everything, mod a third titan to get three way in a mATX box + watercooling, or just wait till H-E) I will be getting a 1200i here in the next few weeks. The EVGA 1300 is somewhat better I am reading, but with a 1200i I don't have to redo my cables.


Man that makes it though, it seems some people can pull off SLi with 850/860w, others can't, it is so hard to account for all the variables. I'll probably just buy an EVGA 1000w G2, but I would like to get the 860w.

Here is the H20 Loop I've settled on. I appreciate any last feedback from the Titan owners before I pull the trigger. Is anyone using this with their XSPC waterblocks on the Titan?

XSPC SLi Bridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I debated going with a 360mm RAD in the roof and removing the 5.25" drive cage, but then I realized the 5.25" bay is riveted in, and I don't want to drill out the rivets since I want to to keep my case fairly undamaged. I am ok with less than amazing water cooling temps. If I can keep everything under 60C, particularly the GPUs, then i will be VERY happy. Anything after that is just gravy IMHO. I will be doing some folding on the Titans, so I am very excited to get this setup installed, currently air cooling has my Titans at 80C.
> 
> Here is the plan I think I have settled on based upon everyone's feedback. After I get some comments, I will probably order tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> My only concern is fitting the UT60 280mm RAD in the front of the Midi R2. It should just barely clear the 5.25" drive bay if I remove the plastic 3.5" bracket that is underneath it. Has anyone else actually done this (I would grately appreciate hearing from someone who has)?
> 
> Here is my shopping list...
> 
> *ALREADY OWNED*
> x2 140mm AF140 Fans & 1x140mm Fractal Fan
> x2 XSPC Titan Razor Blocks with backplates
> 
> *Purchased from Frozen-CPU or Performance-pcs*
> 
> 
> XSPC Raystorm AX240 D5 Photon Kit w/6 fittings
> Alphacool UT60 280mm RAD
> XSPC Razor High flow SLi Bracket 3-space (counts as 2 fittings)
> 4x XSPC 7/16 5/8 Low Profile Compression Fitting
> Distilled Water from local Store
> Maybe 2x 90 or 45 degree fittings
> 
> Estimated Cost $375
> 
> *If anyone notices I am missing something, PLEASE LET ME KNOW, this is my first loop, so I appreciate your advice.*


----------



## Panther Al

With you adding a lot of WC gear into your system, I would stay away from the 860 despite what I said: I my system I have nothing but a H100 and a SSD drawing power outside my mobo, GPU's, and CPU, and I am at the limit of the 860. If you are planning on going higher than 1200mhz in your Titans, I would go all the way up to the 1200 or 1300 watt range just to be safe and make sure you have some overhead.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> With you adding a lot of WC gear into your system, I would stay away from the 860 despite what I said: I my system I have nothing but a H100 and a SSD drawing power outside my mobo, GPU's, and CPU, and I am at the limit of the 860. If you are planning on going higher than 1200mhz in your Titans, I would go all the way up to the 1200 or 1300 watt range just to be safe and make sure you have some overhead.


Good advice then, I will go with the 1000w. I can't afford the 1300w unless it goes on sale, and I don't see myself ever trying for 1300mhz. If I can get 1200mhz at 1.212v, I will be more than happy. Now to find a deal on the 1000w..... NCIX had it for $140 a week ago, but I wasn't paying attention to it then


----------



## Gabrielzm

Valkeriefire I will try to OC my rig back to 1200 mhz on both titans at 1.21v and measure the In and out of the 1200axi for you. Will get back to you latter. Right now is at 1100mhz.



A run of 3dmark with 3930k OC to 4.8 ghz (1.49 v in BIOS, 1.341v measured as maximum in HWINFO64) and both cards at 1100mhz (first one gets 1.162 v the second one 1.15v). The interesting thing is you can see 3dmark on the peaks (first two peaks the graphics score, the a small one for the cpu testing and then a big one for the combined score hitting around 900w from the wall). The long tail was my dinner time








Will try ocing the titans but then I will have to flash BIOS....


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Good advice then, I will go with the 1000w. I can't afford the 1300w unless it goes on sale, and I don't see myself ever trying for 1300mhz. If I can get 1200mhz at 1.212v, I will be more than happy. Now to find a deal on the 1000w..... NCIX had it for $140 a week ago, but I wasn't paying attention to it then


And here as promised a graph with both titans at 1189 mhz and 1.21 v core, memory at 6600 mhz. Same oc on the cpu (1.341 v under load and 1.49 BIOS running at 4.8 ghz and memory at 2300 mhz). Again you can see all the same peaks corresponding to 3Dmark test. The higher peak was 963 w from the socket



and here a graph of the pci-e lanes amperage on the same 3dmark run with titans at 1189 mhz.



Hope that helps brother you take an informed decision. If money was not a problem I would say go with a 1200 1300 PSU. But since you seem to be on a budget the 1000 w EVGA should be an excellent buy. Just mine two cents.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> 1.425v


with vdroop that's like 1.35V


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> And here as promised a graph with both titans at 1189 mhz and 1.21 v core, memory at 6600 mhz. Same oc on the cpu (1.341 v under load and 1.49 BIOS running at 4.8 ghz and memory at 2300 mhz). Again you can see all the same peaks corresponding to 3Dmark test. The higher peak was 963 w from the socket
> 
> Hope that helps brother you take an informed decision. If money was not a problem I would say go with a 1200 1300 PSU. But since you seem to be on a budget the 1000 w EVGA should be an excellent buy. Just mine two cents.


Thanks a bunch. Wow, even at just 1.212v they are still pulling 350+ watts each. I will wait and see if the 1300 become available. I guess in the meantime I can run non-SLi for gaming and just buy whichever one goes on sale first.


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> A run of 3dmark with 3930k OC to 4.8 ghz (1.49 v in BIOS, 1.341v measured as maximum in HWINFO64).


How long have you run your 3930k at that voltage, or is it just for benching? I've got 5GHz at 1.408v right now and I'm wondering how much further I can push it without lots of degradation.


----------



## Creator

EVGA is amazing. They're letting me use the SN sticker from the box for RMA. And not only that, but I submitted my question this morning, and they go back me earlier... on a Sunday!


----------



## TheBaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with vdroop that's like 1.35V


With vdroop it was 1.36-1.38v.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> EVGA is amazing. They're letting me use the SN sticker from the box for RMA. And not only that, but I submitted my question this morning, and they go back me earlier... on a Sunday!


Good news indeed.

How many khash you are getting from your other Titan using CUDAMiner?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> How long have you run your 3930k at that voltage, or is it just for benching? I've got 5GHz at 1.408v right now and I'm wondering how much further I can push it without lots of degradation.


Just for benching. And the actual v applied was much lower due to vdroop. I usually run at 4.4 and 1.35 v for 24/7 use and the titans at 1100 mhz for normal use.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I need help with an unstable overclock that was previously stable. This is very frustrating, so please take the time to help me out. Thank you.

Previous settings: Engineering BIOS, 331.93 BETA drivers, 1202/1752 @1.212v, Power limit maxed out, Default LLC, No volt mod
Current settings: Skynet REV-2 BIOS, 332.21 WHQL drivers, 1202/1752 @1.225v (also tried 1.212v), Power limit maxed out, Default LLC (also tried 0% LLC), Volt mod enabled

So even with an increase of voltage I cannot get my previously stable clocks to stabilize. I'm thinking of trying out the previous BETA drivers again and see if it works.

Any suggestion is most welcome. Thank you for your help.









EDIT: Please do not hesitate to ask for any necessary information that I may have left out.


----------



## Furlans

I finally got my titan. Stock cooler and backplate.
Lastest drivers
62% ASIC
MSI ab18 softmod
LLC hack done
Pushed 1225mv ( 1,25v with LLC )

Stable @1202Mhz. 1220 causes artifacts

Is a good idea to watercool it, and push 1,35v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I need help with an unstable overclock that was previously stable. This is very frustrating, so please take the time to help me out. Thank you.
> 
> Previous settings: Engineering BIOS, 331.93 BETA drivers, 1202/1752 @1.212v, Power limit maxed out, Default LLC, No volt mod
> Current settings: Skynet REV-2 BIOS, 332.21 WHQL drivers, 1202/1752 @1.225v (also tried 1.212v), Power limit maxed out, Default LLC (also tried 0% LLC), Volt mod enabled
> 
> So even with an increase of voltage I cannot get my previously stable clocks to stabilize. I'm thinking of trying out the previous BETA drivers again and see if it works.
> 
> Any suggestion is most welcome. Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Please do not hesitate to ask for any necessary information that I may have left out.


Engineering bios is a X0C bios, only for benching purposes and has only P0 and P8 states, which induce a higher power state that you cannot get with added voltage, if you wish we can cook something similar for the Titan but its a little bit dangerous!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> I finally got my titan. Stock cooler and backplate.
> Lastest drivers
> 62% ASIC
> MSI ab18 softmod
> LLC hack done
> Pushed 1225mv ( 1,25v with LLC )
> 
> Stable @1202Mhz. 1220 causes artifacts
> 
> Is a good idea to watercool it, and push 1,35v?


It's a great idea and something I'd do asap if it was me. Get an EK block though, it has the best VRM cooling ability.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's a great idea and something I'd do asap if it was me. Get an EK block though, it has the best VRM cooling ability.


Thanks i will do it! What clock do you think is more or less assicured forma a liquid cooled titan @1,35v/1,4v?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Thanks i will do it! What clock do you think is more or less assicured forma a liquid cooled titan @1,35v/1,4v?


I recommend 1.35v load at most for 24/7, 1.4v load for bench runs. 1.4v needs to be in the ~30'C load area of the gpu, so you need to have cold air in the mix.

You should get around 1300MHz with 1.3v I'd guess, which is very fast!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Engineering bios is a X0C bios, only for benching purposes and has only P0 and P8 states, which induce a higher power state that you cannot get with added voltage, if you wish we can cook something similar for the Titan but its a little bit dangerous!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I really have no knowledge on what you are talking about so I have some follow-up questions.

i) What is the difference between an X0C BIOS and Skynet's BIOS?
ii) What are P0 and P8 states?
iii) What do you mean by higher power state?
iv) How is it dangerous? I'd been using the Engineering BIOS for quite a long time before switching to Skynet's BIOS a few days ago.

Last but not least, how does all of these affect overclocking when compared between the Engineering BIOS and Skynet's BIOS?

Thank you for taking the time to help me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Good news indeed.
> 
> How many khash you are getting from your other Titan using CUDAMiner?


About 600. Well, that's what I was getting. Now since I have only one working Titan, it's the computational card. So not much mining here until I get the replacement.


----------



## skupples

1.4 seems high for 24/7


----------



## FarmerJo

Hey u guys mining. Are you running your cards over clocked? I am able to get 900kash with cuda miner


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> About 600. Well, that's what I was getting. Now since I have only one working Titan, it's the computational card. So not much mining here until I get the replacement.


Thanks brother.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 1.4 seems high for 24/7


I agree. Who's advocating for 1.4V 24/7? I personally won't do anything more than 1.3V + LLC disabled for benching and I run stock clocks 24/7 on my Titans. I might look into doing 1.35V just for benching at some point but these limits seem relatively safe to me...


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I performed a little experiment last night.
> 
> Got some Fujipoly Ultra Extreme 0.5 mm and 1.5 mm thermal pads. I cut and placed the 1.5 mm pads on the VRMs and on the memory like the stock cooler, no big deal. Then for fun I decided to cover the die with a piece of 0.5 mm.
> 
> Fired it up, overclocked and overvolted. The damn thing runs 1-3 C cooler than my other card which has Phobya HeGrease on the die and stock pads on the VRMs, could these pads really be that good to directly compete with top tier TIM? A more detailed experiment would be neat to see. Either way, I am impressed, and I have such an aversion to thermal pads of the past.


I'm going to order my H2O components. I'll also order some thermal pads since the ones on my XSPC blocks have been removed a few times. Am I correct to order 1.5mm pads, or should I get a different size?

Thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I agree. Who's advocating for 1.4V 24/7? I personally won't do anything more than 1.3V + LLC disabled for benching and I run stock clocks 24/7 on my Titans. I might look into doing 1.35V just for benching at some point but these limits seem relatively safe to me...


No one is saying 1.4v for 24/7 on Titans.


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No one is saying 1.4v for 24/7 on Titans.


I'd say 1.4v with llc default and good liquid cooling is fine for titans 24/7


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I agree. Who's advocating for 1.4V 24/7? I personally won't do anything more than 1.3V + LLC disabled for benching and I run stock clocks 24/7 on my Titans. I might look into doing 1.35V just for benching at some point but these limits seem relatively safe to me...


now that I'm running 3 Titans I don't even go past 1.212 I run right around 1200 hurts with $7 hurts memory and so far it slaughters every single thing I throw at it and 1080 P surround. And. Finally resolved most of the stuttering issues. Thea new drivers are aajor imprpcment over the last batch when it comes to butter smooth game play. I'm also forcing triple buffer with d3doverride.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I game at stock clocks (always have). No need to OC SLI Titans for gaming as they handle any game at max settings and 1440p at stock clocks. I only OC at all for benchmarks runs...

EDIT - I should mention that stock clocks for me are 1006MHz as I'm running skyn3t's BIOS...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Hey u guys mining. Are you running your cards over clocked? I am able to get 900kash with cuda miner


litecoin?


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> litecoin?


Yes. Uses tons of power tho


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Hey u guys mining. Are you running your cards over clocked? I am able to get 900kash with cuda miner
> 
> 
> 
> litecoin?
Click to expand...

900 Khash/s? single titan? no freaking way


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 900 Khash/s? single titan? no freaking way


I'll post pics this evening!!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I'm going to order my H2O components. I'll also order some thermal pads since the ones on my XSPC blocks have been removed a few times. Am I correct to order 1.5mm pads, or should I get a different size?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think so mate but I don't have a XSPC block. XSPC mention two sizes of thermal pads 0.5 and 1 mm included in the kit:

http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/51ac40e4e4b0be9ceadb8c9b/1370243300842/razorgtxtitan.pdf


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I don't think so mate but I don't have a XSPC block. XSPC mention two sizes of thermal pads 0.5 and 1 mm included in the kit:
> 
> http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/51ac40e4e4b0be9ceadb8c9b/1370243300842/razorgtxtitan.pdf


Man you are good, I read those directions a few days ago too.

Thank you


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Man you are good, I read those directions a few days ago too.
> 
> Thank you










Share some pictures with us while the progress go







And don't forget the pads for the backplate too if you are using one of those. Also it won't hurt include some additional pads on the corresponding area of the vrm on the back of the card. LunaP have some post close do christmas where pictures were commented upon and show the places.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share some pictures with us while the progress go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget the pads for the backplate too if you are using one of those. Also it won't hurt include some additional pads on the corresponding area of the vrm on the back of the card. LunaP have some post close do christmas where pictures were commented upon and show the places.


----------



## shakyacold

Hey guys,

I created my own custom bios for my gtx titan, but didn't know where to post it, so I am uploading it here as an attachment.

This was my first try, so the bios is probably not tweaked to squeeze out max performance from my card.









Info & GPUz validation link : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4fva6/
+ I cranked up the voltage limit to 110%

I tested my card's stability by running Unigine Heaven for 8hrs, temp did not go above 66 degrees Cel.

As for performance increase, At stock, I used to get 35-40 fps on witcher 2 [Everything maxed out with ubersampling on], now I am getting a solid 60fps.

Try & modify as U like. [*I am not responsible for any damage*]

Titan manufacturer : ASUS
Cooler : Stock Air.

[PS. probably don't have to say this here, but take a backup of ur bios before flashing







]

UberTitanROM1.zip 157k .zip file


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> I'll post pics this evening!!


With a skynet rev2 bios without overclocking I get 600KH/s, overclocking to 1280MHz and 1.3V I "got" 750KH/s.

At that point one of my titans blew up.

I run the other one at 1006Mhz without extra voltage now.... just to be safe.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Man that makes it though, it seems some people can pull off SLi with 850/860w, others can't, it is so hard to account for all the variables. I'll probably just buy an EVGA 1000w G2, but I would like to get the 860w.
> 
> Here is the H20 Loop I've settled on. I appreciate any last feedback from the Titan owners before I pull the trigger. Is anyone using this with their XSPC waterblocks on the Titan?
> 
> XSPC SLi Bridge


I use that exact bridge and it's great quality. Works perfect and cards are super solid once it's attached.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*


Does XSPC call for pads on the(battery looking) things to the left of the VRM chokes? I thought about covering them with the EK block, but thought it might mess up the mounting.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I'm going to order my H2O components. I'll also order some thermal pads since the ones on my XSPC blocks have been removed a few times. Am I correct to order 1.5mm pads, or should I get a different size?
> 
> Thanks.


I used 0.5 mm on the GPU core and 1.5 mm on the VRMs and Memory. Seems to be working fine. For what it is worth I run [email protected] 24/7 when I am not gaming at 1150/3500 @ 1.200v without the LLC disable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Yes. Uses tons of power tho


thanks. cudaminer!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> With a skynet rev2 bios without overclocking I get 600KH/s, overclocking to 1280MHz and 1.3V I "got" 750KH/s.
> 
> At that point one of my titans blew up.
> 
> I run the other one at 1006Mhz without extra voltage now.... just to be safe.


On air or water?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does XSPC call for pads on the(battery looking) things to the left of the VRM chokes? I thought about covering them with the EK block, but thought it might mess up the mounting.


Tantalum 330 capacitors! Filtering current, do not heat up like the chokes or mosfets!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> On air or water?


Hey Bud, What´s up? Long time no see!
Hope you and the family are fine!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I really have no knowledge on what you are talking about so I have some follow-up questions.
> 
> i) What is the difference between an X0C BIOS and Skynet's BIOS?
> ii) What are P0 and P8 states?
> iii) What do you mean by higher power state?
> iv) How is it dangerous? I'd been using the Engineering BIOS for quite a long time before switching to Skynet's BIOS a few days ago.
> 
> Last but not least, how does all of these affect overclocking when compared between the Engineering BIOS and Skynet's BIOS?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to help me. I really appreciate it.


i) X0C bios are for extreme benching with LN2 or DICE (Liquid nitrogen or Dry ice [ Solid carbon dioxide] )

ii) P states are the voltage set in bios for all the power states the GPU requires:

P00 = Maximum 3D state
P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level, Ex: CAD)
P08 = Idle state

iii) Means its always pulling current when drivers detect any program that needs the GPU it will jump to max clocks and voltage, even if its chrome or a movie

iv) It can be dangerous because lots of protections are disabled in these bios to allow max performance with LN2 and DICE!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## FarmerJo

here it is. not quite 900 but very close considering everyone thought nivida couldnt mine at all


----------



## Creator

189% power! That's 567W sustained if you're using Skyn3t's bios!

Back down, else you're going to kill it!!

By the way, what's the ASIC % on that? Those are some amazing clocks.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> here it is. not quite 900 but very close considering everyone thought nivida couldnt mine at all


Oh man, that was high! 900khash from a single Titan! Would you mind sharing your setting on CUDAminer. Thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> here it is. not quite 900 but very close considering everyone thought nivida couldnt mine at all
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! It's going to be a hard mind-set to bust. I don't really think it's Nvidia as much as lack of support when it comes to cudaminer. Nvidia hashrate capabilities have doubled in the last 6 months. So even if CUDA core has a slight disadvantage to *this type* of number crunching, it seems to be catching up. I would also guess you are pulling a good 450w per card though. So profit margins are likely low if you aren't getting free power.


----------



## FarmerJo

I have a Fixed rent per month so my landlord pays the power


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does XSPC call for pads on the(battery looking) things to the left of the VRM chokes? I thought about covering them with the EK block, but thought it might mess up the mounting.


Just verified

http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/51ac40e4e4b0be9ceadb8c9b/1370243300842/razorgtxtitan.pdf

Doesn't seem to be, I believe someone here pointed it out to me, probably the drunk squirrel, that's why I popped it on. I forgot the chokes though on the last 2 cards, but I should be fine since I"m not going for benchmarks, just good gaming.


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Oh man, that was high! 900khash from a single Titan! Would you mind sharing your setting on CUDAminer. Thanks.


Sure send me a pm


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> Sure send me a pm


Why not post here?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> I have a Fixed rent per month so my landlord pays the power


Check your contract. I know back in college when I was living off-campus we had caveats that basically said "power is included up to x value"


----------



## FarmerJo

here is the whole thing including my account name and password so if ur feeling generous just leave it at this. if not you will need to change the ending depending on what pool you are a part of and things like that. also with mining you can push your clocks much higher than you can in games, overclocking your core helps alot with this. one last thing i am not responsible for any fried cards as this draws a ton of power







happy mining!! cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -m 1 -l T14x30 -H 1 -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -O farmerjo.ltc:titan


----------



## FarmerJo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Check your contract. I know back in college when I was living off-campus we had caveats that basically said "power is included up to x value"


I live in canada/Manitoba where the power is just about free anyway


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> here is the whole thing including my account name and password so if ur feeling generous just leave it at this. if not you will need to change the ending depending on what pool you are a part of and things like that. also with mining you can push your clocks much higher than you can in games, overclocking your core helps alot with this. one last thing i am not responsible for any fried cards as this draws a ton of power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mining!! cudaminer.exe -d 0 -i 0 -m 1 -l T14x30 -H 1 -o stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3334 -O farmerjo.ltc:titan


Thanks a lot FarmerJo. +rep


----------



## Ftimster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Man that makes it though, it seems some people can pull off SLi with 850/860w, others can't, it is so hard to account for all the variables. I'll probably just buy an EVGA 1000w G2, but I would like to get the 860w.
> 
> Here is the H20 Loop I've settled on. I appreciate any last feedback from the Titan owners before I pull the trigger. Is anyone using this with their XSPC waterblocks on the Titan?
> 
> XSPC SLi Bridge


yep yep actually moded them got two more and made it into a parallel loop I think it looks really cool can you picture what I'm saying I used four of them for my 3 Way SLI just need 60mm m3 screws not easy to find but I did need to screw them in from the bottom up to complete the water seal


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Bud, What´s up? Long time no see!
> Hope you and the family are fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> (Team skyn3t)


Doing good bud, thanks. Hope yours are the same.
Ya I go in and out through stages. Currently I have been investing my time in my audiophile needs. A whole other expensive hobby, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> here it is. not quite 900 but very close considering everyone thought nivida couldnt mine at all


Very nice.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just verified
> 
> http://static.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/t/51ac40e4e4b0be9ceadb8c9b/1370243300842/razorgtxtitan.pdf
> 
> Doesn't seem to be, I believe someone here pointed it out to me, probably the drunk squirrel, that's why I popped it on. I forgot the chokes though on the last 2 cards, but I should be fine since I"m not going for benchmarks, just good gaming.


Not me


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shakyacold*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I created my own custom bios for my gtx titan, but didn't know where to post it, so I am uploading it here as an attachment.
> 
> This was my first try, so the bios is probably not tweaked to squeeze out max performance from my card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info & GPUz validation link : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4fva6/
> *+ I cranked up the voltage limit to 110%*
> 
> I tested my card's stability by running Unigine Heaven for 8hrs, temp did not go above 66 degrees Cel.
> 
> As for performance increase, At stock, I used to get 35-40 fps on witcher 2 [Everything maxed out with ubersampling on], now I am getting a solid 60fps.
> 
> Try & modify as U like. [*I am not responsible for any damage*]
> 
> Titan manufacturer : ASUS
> Cooler : Stock Air.
> 
> [PS. probably don't have to say this here, but take a backup of ur bios before flashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> UberTitanROM1.zip 157k .zip file


What did you use to mod your bios? KBT? 6F 72 20 64 69 64 20 79 6F 75 20 75 73 65 20 68 65 78 20 65 64 69 74 69 6E 67 3F?
What do you mean "voltage limit to 110%" ? Or are you meaning PT to 110%?
You are aware we have modded bios with 600W TDP and voltage unlocked with disabled boost right?









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> i) X0C bios are for extreme benching with LN2 or DICE (Liquid nitrogen or Dry ice [ Solid carbon dioxide] )
> 
> ii) P states are the voltage set in bios for all the power states the GPU requires:
> 
> P00 = Maximum 3D state
> P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
> P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level, Ex: CAD)
> P08 = Idle state
> 
> iii) Means its always pulling current when drivers detect any program that needs the GPU it will jump to max clocks and voltage, even if its chrome or a movie
> 
> iv) It can be dangerous because lots of protections are disabled in these bios to allow max performance with LN2 and DICE!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Understood. Thank you for the informative post.

i) What I don't understand is that how these factors are affecting overclocking, especially since stable clocks with Engg BIOS are unstable with Skynet's BIOS?

ii) Also, what kind of precautions would I have to take to use such a dangerous BIOS? and would those precautions be enough?

iii) I was just wondering, would it work if an X0C BIOS was prepared and it was given a max default clock of 876/1502 so that that is the highest it will boost to at P0 states when using Chrome or watching a movie? (I usually set my overclocks manually when playing games and keep settings at default at other times.)

The ideal solution would be to figure out a way to get stable clocks of 1202/1752 @1.212v like I got with the Engg BIOS, regardless of whatever procedure I have to follow.

Thank you again, Ed. I'm sorry that I have to keep bothering you with this over and over again. Hopefully, with your help I will find a solution soon.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Understood. Thank you for the informative post.
> 
> i) What I don't understand is that how these factors are affecting overclocking, especially since stable clocks with Engg BIOS are unstable with Skynet's BIOS?
> 
> ii) Also, what kind of precautions would I have to take to use such a dangerous BIOS? and would those precautions be enough?
> 
> iii) I was just wondering, would it work if an X0C BIOS was prepared and it was given a max default clock of 876/1502 so that that is the highest it will boost to at P0 states when using Chrome or watching a movie? (I usually set my overclocks manually when playing games and keep settings at default at other times.)
> 
> The ideal solution would be to figure out a way to get stable clocks of 1202/1752 @1.212v like I got with the Engg BIOS, regardless of whatever procedure I have to follow.
> 
> Thank you again, Ed. I'm sorry that I have to keep bothering you with this over and over again. Hopefully, with your help I will find a solution soon.


i) Its because they are different bios, regular skyn3t´s bios is for everyday gaming and OC, but for max OC you need a X0C bios to have the maximum performance but it comes with a cost, less safety and more heat, really those bios are for exotic cooling really!

ii) Get your card as cold as you can! water is the least you can have! The VRM´s will suffer! A Titan user (thestache) a while ago reported chip degradation after using the engineering bios for a couple of month´s!

iii) There will be a X0C bios soon (its cooking







) for the Titan but it will be on peoples heads!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

So I ordered Add2Psu for now until the 1500i comes out. According to eVGA forums the new 1500 comes out this month according to last nights response.

Anyways since I already have custom cables gonna stick w/ Corsair for now unless things change. So wanted to ask this..

Was at fry's yesterday and saw they had Corsair AX850 PSU's for 100$ but just in the brown box (returned items I believe and or refurb I forgot ) right next to them was the AX860 for 189$

I don't recall ever seeing the 850's and only the 860's but just wanted to verify if anyone recommended this one, as I was thinking of grabbing it for my setup, and curious if it's compatible w/ the 1200i cables?

Gonna put the board and everything else on the 850 and the titans on the 1200.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> i) Its because they are different bios, regular skyn3t´s bios is for everyday gaming and OC, but for max OC you need a X0C bios to have the maximum performance but it comes with a cost, less safety and more heat, really those bios are for exotic cooling really!
> 
> ii) Get your card as cold as you can! water is the least you can have! The VRM´s will suffer! A Titan user (thestache) a while ago reported chip degradation after using the engineering bios for a couple of month´s!
> iii) There will be a X0C bios soon (its cooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for the Titan but it will be on peoples heads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ed- What's this I hear about you jumping ship from Titan to KPE








Titan volt unlock was never supposed to happen, but it did, and now you have great cards for surround with 6gb vram. KPE will be another crippled card, and it will definitely be volt locked. I have been around Evga long enough to pick up on their code speak. When jacob says that they have encountered a roadblock for voltage unlock, it means it will never happen.....









I have been looking at KPE too, but so far it just looks a like SC version of Ti classy with kingpin's name on it for marketing purposes....meh


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Ed- What's this I hear about you jumping ship from Titan to KPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan volt unlock was never supposed to happen, but it did, and now you have great cards for surround with 6gb vram. KPE will be another crippled card, and it will definitely be volt locked. I have been around Evga long enough to pick up on their code speak. When jacob says that they have encountered a roadblock for voltage unlock, it means it will never happen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at KPE too, but so far it just looks a like SC version of Ti classy with kingpin's name on it for marketing purposes....meh


Pretty much this, and if you're curious ask Stren he grabbed an early KPE at CES and is doing a review I believe.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> On air or water?


On water mate. Was one of the mem inductors as posted above.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So I ordered Add2Psu for now until the 1500i comes out. According to eVGA forums the new 1500 comes out this month according to last nights response.
> 
> Anyways since I already have custom cables gonna stick w/ Corsair for now unless things change. So wanted to ask this..
> 
> Was at fry's yesterday and saw they had Corsair AX850 PSU's for 100$ but just in the brown box (returned items I believe and or refurb I forgot ) right next to them was the AX860 for 189$
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing the 850's and only the 860's but just wanted to verify if anyone recommended this one, as I was thinking of grabbing it for my setup, and curious if it's compatible w/ the 1200i cables?
> 
> Gonna put the board and everything else on the 850 and the titans on the 1200.


If you have the 1200i now, the 860i according to Corsair has the same cable pinouts, but not the 850.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> If you have the 1200i now, the 860i according to Corsair has the same cable pinouts, but not the 850.


Yep. I can confirm that since I have both (1200 and 860 axi)


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep. I can confirm that since I have both (1200 and 860 axi)


Confirm, me to i have both.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> i) Its because they are different bios, regular skyn3t´s bios is for everyday gaming and OC, but for max OC you need a X0C bios to have the maximum performance but it comes with a cost, less safety and more heat, really those bios are for exotic cooling really!
> 
> ii) Get your card as cold as you can! water is the least you can have! The VRM´s will suffer! A Titan user (thestache) a while ago reported chip degradation after using the engineering bios for a couple of month´s!
> 
> iii) There will be a X0C bios soon (its cooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for the Titan but it will be on peoples heads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you Ed.

i) I've used the engineering BIOS for a few months as well. How do I check how much it has degraded?

I think using an X0C BIOS is out of the question, since I won't be watercooling my card anytime soon.

So now the question is

ii) What steps can I take to get 1202/1752 to stabilize with the Skynet REV-2 BIOS?

iii) Also, could it be the 332.21 drivers that is making the clocks unstable?

iv) When volt mod is disabled, LLC is default and voltage is set to 1.212v, is the maximum voltage 1.212v, or 1.212v + 0.025v= 1.237v?

Thank you very much for taking the time to help me. I really am grateful.


----------



## valkeriefire

The AX850 should use the same cables as the AXi 860. My Seasonic 660 (which is the same oem as the AXi 860) uses the same cables as my XFX 750 (which is the same as the AX750/850). So based on that all the cables should be the same.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you Ed.
> 
> i) I've used the engineering BIOS for a few months as well. How do I check how much it has degraded?
> 
> I think using an X0C BIOS is out of the question, since I won't be watercooling my card anytime soon.
> 
> So now the question is
> 
> ii) What steps can I take to get 1202/1752 to stabilize with the Skynet REV-2 BIOS?
> 
> iii) Also, could it be the 332.21 drivers that is making the clocks unstable?
> 
> iv) When volt mod is disabled, LLC is default and voltage is set to 1.212v, is the maximum voltage 1.212v, or 1.212v + 0.025v= 1.237v?
> 
> Thank you very much for taking the time to help me. I really am grateful.


i) there is no "checking" for degradation. But from what you have been reporting sound just like it. What we call degradation is the chip getting harder and harder to OC usually requiring larger and larger amounts of voltage to achieve a previous OC that was done with less voltage...So if you re-flashed the engineering BIOS recently and was unable to achieve the same OC you were using a month or two ago sound like degradation to me.... Now wait, just don´t go nuts over it or cry that´s to some extent normal. The question Ed was warning you is that running the Eng. BIOS, specially with stock blower cooling, would probably accelerate degradation. I Have mention this before to you but you replied that you want to squeeze the last bit of performance from your card (fair enough, but be prepared to pay for it) since perhaps you reach the limit of your card with the stock blower for 24/7 operation. I personally think you are at the edge and should back down a little since you are on air... As always just mine







and hopefully you find this useful to reflect upon.

iii) yes it could be possible. The only way to known is re-flash the eng. BIOS and see if you can reach the same oc like before. If not, then use the previous drivers with eng. bios and verify that you can reach the previous oc. If not, well, that´s degradation...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Ed- What's this I hear about you jumping ship from Titan to KPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan volt unlock was never supposed to happen, but it did, and now you have great cards for surround with 6gb vram. KPE will be another crippled card, and it will definitely be volt locked. I have been around Evga long enough to pick up on their code speak. When jacob says that they have encountered a roadblock for voltage unlock, it means it will never happen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at KPE too, but so far it just looks a like SC version of Ti classy with kingpin's name on it for marketing purposes....meh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Pretty much this, and if you're curious ask Stren he grabbed an early KPE at CES and is doing a review I believe.


The only "review" i care about and insights is the one me and my Brother have, straight from *Vince "K|NGP|N and TIN (The best world Overclocker and the best Engineer)*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you Ed.
> 
> i) I've used the engineering BIOS for a few months as well. How do I check how much it has degraded?
> 
> I think using an X0C BIOS is out of the question, since I won't be watercooling my card anytime soon.
> 
> So now the question is
> 
> ii) What steps can I take to get 1202/1752 to stabilize with the Skynet REV-2 BIOS?
> 
> iii) Also, could it be the 332.21 drivers that is making the clocks unstable?
> 
> iv) When volt mod is disabled, LLC is default and voltage is set to 1.212v, is the maximum voltage 1.212v, or 1.212v + 0.025v= 1.237v?
> 
> Thank you very much for taking the time to help me. I really am grateful.


i) Degradation occurs when you need more voltage to get the same clocks than before! Its electromigration due to high voltage usage for too long!
Electromigration is when the electrical pathways degrade enough to allow some electricity to short to another electrical pathway causing corruption and errors, and under some circumstances complete blowouts.
Electromigration is going to happen eventually to just about everything, it happens over time with age; Overvolting anything will accelerate electromigration as it causes faster degradation of the electrical pathways.
There is no way to know where the breaking point is of any hardware component as some can take more voltage than others, just because of the quality of the product, and some can fail with just a small increase.
Temperature is an added factor when it comes to electromigration, lower temperatures do tend to allow more leeway than higher temperatures do, but there in again comes the quality of the component, and that's always the unknown factor.









ii) Go back to stock memory speed, IMO 1-5 fps gained with mem OC is not worth when gaming and consumes more voltage leaving less for the core, its a trade off! And of course + core speed = + voltage!









iii) Yes, try earlier drivers to check!

iv) LLC enabled 53% = default voltage is 1,187V (+-) 0.025V [ this value goes up and down with load] = 1.212V, so,
3D clocks will be (more or less depending on the cards ASIC = 1.162V (+-)0.025V = *1.187V* (+-) 0.025V = 1.212V










Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only "review" i care about and insights is the one me and my Brother have, straight from *Vince "K|NGP|N and TIN (The best world Overclocker and the best Engineer)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i) Degradation occurs when you need more voltage to get the same clocks than before! Its electromigration due to high voltage usage for too long!
> Electromigration is when the electrical pathways degrade enough to allow some electricity to short to another electrical pathway causing corruption and errors, and under some circumstances complete blowouts.
> Electromigration is going to happen eventually to just about everything, it happens over time with age; Overvolting anything will accelerate electromigration as it causes faster degradation of the electrical pathways.
> There is no way to know where the breaking point is of any hardware component as some can take more voltage than others, just because of the quality of the product, and some can fail with just a small increase.
> Temperature is an added factor when it comes to electromigration, lower temperatures do tend to allow more leeway than higher temperatures do, but there in again comes the quality of the component, and that's always the unknown factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii) Go back to stock memory speed, IMO 1-5 fps gained with mem OC is not worth when gaming and consumes more voltage leaving less for the core, its a trade off! And of course + core speed = + voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii) Yes, try earlier drivers to check!
> 
> iv) LLC enabled 53% = default voltage is 1,187V (+-) 0.025V [ this value goes up and down with load] = 1.212V, so,
> 3D clocks will be (more or less depending on the cards ASIC = 1.162V (+-)0.025V = *1.187V* (+-) 0.025V = 1.212V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Let's make it tree flames for the best kepler support.

Thank you my brother you do deserve it. Keep up the good work.

PS : We will going to rock on the KPE.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only "review" i care about and insights is the one me and *my Brother* have, straight from *Vince "K|NGP|N and TIN (The best world Overclocker and the best Engineer)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I thought we were all bros in this thread








Care to share what you have learned ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I ordered Add2Psu for now until the 1500i comes out. According to eVGA forums the new 1500 comes out this month according to last nights response.
> 
> Anyways since I already have custom cables gonna stick w/ Corsair for now unless things change. So wanted to ask this..
> 
> Was at fry's yesterday and saw they had Corsair AX850 PSU's for 100$ but just in the brown box (returned items I believe and or refurb I forgot ) right next to them was the AX860 for 189$
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing the 850's and only the 860's but just wanted to verify if anyone recommended this one, as I was thinking of grabbing it for my setup, and curious if it's compatible w/ the 1200i cables?
> 
> Gonna put the board and everything else on the 850 and the titans on the 1200.


I'm not sure about all of the cables, but I know the ax860 cables are only cross compatible with the ax760 cables. The 24 pins are the same, but everything else is different. THOUGH, you can re-pin them with the proper tools. You should be able to find the layout schematics pretty easily on the corsair support page, or even in the PSU manual.

btw, i checked this by looking @ my leftover AX860 cords. All the cable heads say "760/860AX ONLY" basically corsair changes the pin layouts for w/e reason. These cables in the stock format are also not compatible with the G2 1300w.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I thought we were all bros in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share what you have learned ?


Definitely we are but Ed and I have the same blood.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm not sure about all of the cables, but I know the ax860 cables are only cross compatible with the ax760 cables. The 24 pins are the same, but everything else is different. THOUGH, you can re-pin them with the proper tools. You should be able to find the layout schematics pretty easily on the corsair support page, or even in the PSU manual.
> 
> btw, i checked this by looking @ my leftover AX860 cords. All the cable heads say "760/860AX ONLY" basically corsair changes the pin layouts for w/e reason. These cables in the stock format are also not compatible with the G2 1300w.


Found this:

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113185

About the cables skupples remember that the 760 and 860 axi were launched before the 1200axi. Most (if not all) cables in the two units are compatible. It looks like some of the 850 are the same too but not all.

PS- I will update my build log today. Have a long session of build yesterday and the worse part (putting the two 240 mm in front and connect the two is done...Thanks for signing in skupples


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i) there is no "checking" for degradation. But from what you have been reporting sound just like it. What we call degradation is the chip getting harder and harder to OC usually requiring larger and larger amounts of voltage to achieve a previous OC that was done with less voltage...So if you re-flashed the engineering BIOS recently and was unable to achieve the same OC you were using a month or two ago sound like degradation to me.... Now wait, just don´t go nuts over it or cry that´s to some extent normal. The question Ed was warning you is that running the Eng. BIOS, specially with stock blower cooling, would probably accelerate degradation. I Have mention this before to you but you replied that you want to squeeze the last bit of performance from your card (fair enough, but be prepared to pay for it) since perhaps you reach the limit of your card with the stock blower for 24/7 operation. I personally think you are at the edge and should back down a little since you are on air... As always just mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hopefully you find this useful to reflect upon.
> 
> iii) yes it could be possible. The only way to known is re-flash the eng. BIOS and see if you can reach the same oc like before. If not, then use the previous drivers with eng. bios and verify that you can reach the previous oc. If not, well, that´s degradation...


I'm sorry, I guess the fact that it could actually damage my card completely escaped me. I should have been more careful.

I'll try out the previous settings and see if it helps. Thanks a lot for your advice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The only "review" i care about and insights is the one me and my Brother have, straight from *Vince "K|NGP|N and TIN (The best world Overclocker and the best Engineer)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i) Degradation occurs when you need more voltage to get the same clocks than before! Its electromigration due to high voltage usage for too long!
> Electromigration is when the electrical pathways degrade enough to allow some electricity to short to another electrical pathway causing corruption and errors, and under some circumstances complete blowouts.
> Electromigration is going to happen eventually to just about everything, it happens over time with age; Overvolting anything will accelerate electromigration as it causes faster degradation of the electrical pathways.
> There is no way to know where the breaking point is of any hardware component as some can take more voltage than others, just because of the quality of the product, and some can fail with just a small increase.
> Temperature is an added factor when it comes to electromigration, lower temperatures do tend to allow more leeway than higher temperatures do, but there in again comes the quality of the component, and that's always the unknown factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ii) Go back to stock memory speed, IMO 1-5 fps gained with mem OC is not worth when gaming and consumes more voltage leaving less for the core, its a trade off! And of course + core speed = + voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii) Yes, try earlier drivers to check!
> 
> iv) LLC enabled 53% = default voltage is 1,187V (+-) 0.025V [ this value goes up and down with load] = 1.212V, so,
> 3D clocks will be (more or less depending on the cards ASIC = 1.162V (+-)0.025V = *1.187V* (+-) 0.025V = 1.212V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Is 1.187v safe for 24/7 usage? This is what I'm seeing in AB monitor when using Chrome (Facebook, YouTube, OCN etc.). (I know it varies from card to card but) I want the card to survive at least until 2015, when the 900 series comes out. It would be very sad to see the card die at any point of time though.

And yes, I will try the previous settings including earlier drivers to see if it stabilizes.

Thanks a lot Ed. I'll post back here with the results.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm sorry, I guess the fact that it could actually damage my card completely escaped me. I should have been more careful.
> 
> I'll try out the previous settings and see if it helps. Thanks a lot for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I*s 1.187v safe for 24/7 usage?* This is what I'm seeing in AB monitor when using Chrome (Facebook, YouTube, OCN etc.). (I know it varies from card to card but) I want the card to survive at least until 2015, when the 900 series comes out. It would be very sad to see the card die at any point of time though.
> 
> And yes, I will try the previous settings including earlier drivers to see if it stabilizes.
> 
> Thanks a lot Ed. I'll post back here with the results.


Yes its safe!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## valkeriefire

Anyone have much luck undervolting their Titan? What is lowest people have gotten stable at 1006mhz?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Anyone have much luck undervolting their Titan? What is lowest people have gotten stable at 1006mhz?


I dont think most people undervolt their cards here at overclock.net


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Let's make it tree flames for the best kepler support.
> 
> *Thank you my brother you do deserve it*. Keep up the good work.
> 
> PS : *We will going to rock on the KPE*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Definitely we are but *Ed and I have the same blood*.


Thank you my dear Brother! You are an inspiration for us all with all your hard work and time devoted to this hobby, its never enough to say this and i believe i say it in everybody´s name: *THANK YOU!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I thought we were all bros in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Care to share what you have learned ?*


All in due time, it wont be long now! And dont worry, ill never abandon this thread! i monitor 6 threads everyday at every free time i have, soon will be more for me to monitor!!!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## supermi

undervolt







I don't get it.

Got my laptop 2920xm at 4.1/4.2ghz 1.316v and loaded in BF4 at 93C








Laptop 780m at just under 1ghz (going higher) 1.025v (70c)

OH boy desktop = OC for me

Never have OC'd my phone though LOL

We all have our reasons so I respect the undervolters too







I just don't get it LOL

On titan topic got a question guys:

So I have 2 titans (water cooled) got a 3820 at 5ghz very stable. I also have a 4930k and SS phase sitting here ready to replace the 3820 but I am tempted to trade out the 4930k for another titan. SS phase will stay and if I get the titan I will get a 4930k again later or perhaps wait for haswell e and freeze that instead. Or enjoy the frozen 4930k with sli titans and see what maxwell does or titan prices do.

Thoughts?

Currently surround 1080p sometimes in portrait sometimes in landscape and sometimes in 3d landscape!!!
I do at times hook it up to my 720p 3d projector hahaha (not pertanent but fun, btw I got 3.4gb vram usage at 720p yesterday in BF4 MP, my 4gb 780m pushing ultra with 4x msaa and 125% SS set in bf4 menue). might pick up 4k tv maybe the announced Seiki pro with hdmi 2 or something as well.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thank you my dear Brother! You are an inspiration for us all with all your hard work and time devoted to this hobby, its never enough to say this and i believe i say it in everybody´s name: *THANK YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in due time, it wont be long now! And dont worry, ill never abandon this thread! i monitor 6 threads everyday at every free time i have, soon will be more for me to monitor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


My goodness we are happy to have these 2 brothers among us here!!!









CHEERS to the both of you!


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I dont think most people undervolt their cards here at overclock.net


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> undervolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.


Undervolting reduces heat, and if you are on air cooling, then there are some serious advantages to it. Undervolting may not sound as "cool" as overclocking, but it is in essence, just a different kind of performance increase. If you are folding at home or mining, you want the lowest power consumption possible, hence you want to attain a balance between your OC and your voltage usage. If you are thermally bound, then undervolting to reduce temps may be a way you can increase your performance. I also drive a Prius, but you probably wouldn't understand that either







, I sold my diesel truck a few years ago, and now I just laugh when my truck driving co-workers complain about gas prices. Same concept, different application. Either way, I did order some water cooling components, so I won't be thermally bound for long. I was just curious.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Undervolting reduces heat, and if you are on air cooling, then there are some serious advantages to it. Undervolting may not sound as "cool" as overclocking, but it is in essence, just a different kind of performance increase. If you are folding at home or mining, you want the lowest power consumption possible, hence you want to attain a balance between your OC and your voltage usage. If you are thermally bound, then undervolting to reduce temps may be a way you can increase your performance. I also drive a Prius, but you probably wouldn't understand that either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I sold my diesel truck a few years ago, and now I just laugh when my truck driving co-workers complain about gas prices. Same concept, different application. Either way, I did order some water cooling components, so I won't be thermally bound for long. I was just curious.


it was a joke lol I am aware of reasons to do so
















be sure to fill us in when you get your loop all put together


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thank you my dear Brother! You are an inspiration for us all with all your hard work and time devoted to this hobby, its never enough to say this and i believe i say it in everybody´s name: *THANK YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in due time, it wont be long now! And dont worry, ill never abandon this thread! i monitor 6 threads everyday at every free time i have, soon will be more for me to monitor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I don't care what Kingpin and TIN have say about the KPE, as I don't know them, even if I know who they are. But, I do know you and skyn3t from this forum. So, I will be looking forward to you guys posting some benchmarks for us,once you get your hands on these cards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thank you my dear Brother! You are an inspiration for us all with all your hard work and time devoted to this hobby, its never enough to say this and i believe i say it in everybody´s name: *THANK YOU!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in due time, it wont be long now! And dont worry, ill never abandon this thread! i monitor 6 threads everyday at every free time i have, soon will be more for me to monitor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ed
> (Team skyn3t)


congrats on the third flame - you worked very hard for that!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I don't care what Kingpin and TIN have say about the KPE, as I don't know them, even if I know who they are. But, I do know you and skyn3t from this forum. So, I will be looking forward to you guys posting some benchmarks for us,once you get your hands on these cards


As soon as we have them, we´ll post some benches for sure!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> congrats on the third flame - you worked very hard for that!!


Thanks JP! It means a lot coming from you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> My goodness we are happy to have these 2 brothers among us here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS to the both of you!


Hey! Whats up? We haven't seen you lately! Is Seattle cold preventing you from typing?








Hope you´re well!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey! Whats up? We haven't seen you lately! Is Seattle cold preventing you from typing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you´re well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


haha I have been bundled up a bit.

I have actually been on a cleansing fast for the past 2 weeks today and another 6 weeks to go so taking it easy with work and just taking it easy.
Been working on my laptop OC and getting ready to put the big rig back together ... sub zero ivy e and titans in sli just sound right together!

I make sure to catch up with the thread every day or 2 but sort of am behind just enough not to get into the action.

But thanks to the thread I will take off my ek blocks and check that I have the vrm chokes covers for the 2 memory vrm area. I plan to put it on 1.3v and keep it there









So bro what do you say sub zero 4930k and 2 titans or 3820 at 5ghz with 3 titans for surround 1080p ???

dinosaur cheers,
raaaarrrrr like Reptar from Rugrats yes the unofficial "REPTAR CLUB"


----------



## Gabrielzm

For those in seek of the holy grail of PSU for insane loads. Word got out that LEPA (enermax) is releasing a 1700w platinum PSU:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7694/lepa-ces-psus-cases-and-accessories


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I don't care what Kingpin and TIN have say about the KPE, as I don't know them, even if I know who they are. But, I do know you and skyn3t from this forum. So, I will be looking forward to you guys posting some benchmarks for us,once you get your hands on these cards


indeed bro







I'm preparing some outside bench. block will arrive anytime and I just waiting to the GPU come to live so i can grab one. Like i said I may have some surprise coming, don't ask what it is cuz I won't say a word.







just KPE.


----------



## djriful

... can't wait to run my rig again underwater... it has been nearly 2 weeks main rig down time.


----------



## Sprkd1

Do I seem to have the highest stock GTX TITAN and stock 3930K Fire Strike Extreme combined/total score?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288319


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> haha I have been bundled up a bit.
> 
> I have actually been on a cleansing fast for the past 2 weeks today and another 6 weeks to go so taking it easy with work and just taking it easy.
> Been working on my laptop OC and getting ready to put the big rig back together ... sub zero ivy e and titans in sli just sound right together!
> 
> I make sure to catch up with the thread every day or 2 but sort of am behind just enough not to get into the action.
> 
> But thanks to the thread I will take off my ek blocks and check that I have the vrm chokes covers for the 2 memory vrm area. I plan to put it on 1.3v and keep it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bro what do you say sub zero 4930k and 2 titans or 3820 at 5ghz with 3 titans for surround 1080p ???
> 
> dinosaur cheers,
> raaaarrrrr like Reptar from Rugrats yes the unofficial "REPTAR CLUB"


My vote goes to sub zero 4930k and tri Titans for surround.








You can bench well, and game, best of both worlds.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> haha I have been bundled up a bit.
> 
> I have actually been on a cleansing fast for the past 2 weeks today and another 6 weeks to go so taking it easy with work and just taking it easy.
> Been working on my laptop OC and getting ready to put the big rig back together ... sub zero ivy e and titans in sli just sound right together!
> 
> I make sure to catch up with the thread every day or 2 but sort of am behind just enough not to get into the action.
> 
> But thanks to the thread I will take off my ek blocks and check that I have the vrm chokes covers for the 2 memory vrm area. I plan to put it on 1.3v and keep it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So bro what do you say *sub zero 4930k and 2 titans or 3820 at 5ghz with 3 titans for surround 1080p* ???
> 
> dinosaur cheers,
> raaaarrrrr like Reptar from Rugrats yes the *unofficial "REPTAR CLUB"*


3 Titans you need a 6 core for surround!









Thats a good one!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> indeed bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm preparing some outside bench. block will arrive anytime and I just waiting to the GPU come to live so i can grab one. Like i said I may have some *surprise coming,* don't ask what it is cuz I won't say a word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just KPE.


Here it is folks: *skyn3t Classified K|NGP|N thread*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_100#post_21587546

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> My vote goes to *sub zero 4930k and tri Titans for surround*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bench well, and game, best of both worlds.


This! ^ ^









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> now that I'm running 3 Titans I don't even go past 1.212 I run right around 1200 hurts with $7 hurts memory and so far it slaughters every single thing I throw at it and 1080 P surround. And. Finally resolved most of the stuttering issues. Thea new drivers are aajor imprpcment over the last batch when it comes to butter smooth game play. I'm also forcing triple buffer with d3doverride.[/quote
> Tell me about these stuttering issues how they were resolved? I am dying in ffxiv, worst micro stutter ever. My fps drops from 100 to 30 whenever it sees fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I heard something about d3doverridee not working in dx games or with SLI or something?
> 
> At this point it's so bad I regret buying 4 of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it didn't happen it would be the opposite, that's how bad it is. When my frMtime isn't 60ms the performance is amazing


----------



## Professional

Hi all,

So what's new out there? I have been away from computer things for a while, long, got busy and have some problems, and also returned back to my favorite hobby and passion, so that i didn't watch computers things for a while, and my builds are all working fine so far, but not sure if there is something new to upgrade to if necessary, still have this one card of Titan on my main rig, and i didn't overclock and i really don't care much nowadays how so fast my computer must be, but i am always open for any improvement or upgrade.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> now that I'm running 3 Titans I don't even go past 1.212 I run right around 1200 hurts with $7 hurts memory and so far it slaughters every single thing I throw at it and 1080 P surround. And. Finally resolved most of the stuttering issues. Thea new drivers are aajor imprpcment over the last batch when it comes to butter smooth game play. I'm also forcing triple buffer with d3doverride.[/quote
> Tell me about these stuttering issues how they were resolved? I am dying in ffxiv, worst micro stutter ever. My fps drops from 100 to 30 whenever it sees fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I heard something about d3doverridee not working in dx games or with SLI or something?
> 
> At this point it's so bad I regret buying 4 of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it didn't happen it would be the opposite, that's how bad it is. When my frMtime isn't 60ms the performance is amazing
Click to expand...

you can force d3doverride. You download the standalone, then open up rivatuner, go to the d3doverride tab, set detection level to high, & coordinate space to framebuffer. Doing this has resolved pretty much all stuttering issues... You have to remember though that most of these MMO's are CPU bound through & through.

There seems to be allot of misinformation about d3doverride floating around these days. The Triple buffering in Nvidia control panel is only meant for OpenGL, but triple buffering is not openGL only. You can force it in said games using d3doverride. It's no coincidence that my stuttering issues have magically vanished since using the tool. I'm not actually sure the rivatuner part is necessary, as that mostly controls the OSD portion of the game, but if it's working then /shrug
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So what's new out there? I have been away from computer things for a while, long, got busy and have some problems, and also returned back to my favorite hobby and passion, so that i didn't watch computers things for a while, and my builds are all working fine so far, but not sure if there is something new to upgrade to if necessary, still have this one card of Titan on my main rig, and i didn't overclock and i really don't care much nowadays how so fast my computer must be, but i am always open for any improvement or upgrade.


Skyn3t released a modified asus bios that has worked wonders on many of our titans. Can be found in Occanrazor's sig, or in the original post of the thread.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you can force d3doverride. You download the standalone, then open up rivatuner, go to the d3doverride tab, set detection level to high, & coordinate space to framebuffer. Doing this has resolved pretty much all stuttering issues... You have to remember though that most of these MMO's are CPU bound through & through.
> 
> There seems to be allot of misinformation about d3doverride floating around these days. The Triple buffering in Nvidia control panel is only meant for OpenGL, but triple buffering is not openGL only. You can force it in said games using d3doverride. It's no coincidence that my stuttering issues have magically vanished since using the tool. I'm not actually sure the rivatuner part is necessary, as that mostly controls the OSD portion of the game, but if it's working then /shrug
> Skyn3t released a modified asus bios that has worked wonders on many of our titans. Can be found in Occanrazor's sig, or in the original post of the thread.


Which Asus bios, you mean any Asus mobos? I still have just 1 Titan, was planning in the past to add more, but i will delay that for later if needed, but hope that modified asus bios can make a difference as you said [wonders], not sure like what wonders if you can clarify, please?

Will check out where to get it here, thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Which Asus bios, you mean any Asus mobos? I still have just 1 Titan, was planning in the past to add more, but i will delay that for later if needed, but hope that modified asus bios can make a difference as you said [wonders], not sure like what wonders if you can clarify, please?
> 
> Will check out where to get it here, thanks


It's a GPU bios. It will help some on air, but it's true potential is on water cooling. It will boost your GPU's base clock to 1006mhz & tweak with the memory timings a bit. It will also unlock voltage to 1.212V which allows for more overclocking head room.


----------



## LunaP

Hoping my GPU slot still works, took the 3 cards out to swap out the lights and STILL received the wrong batch= I can't trust a label... Gonna test tonight when I get home, anyone ever seen anything like this before? Its the 3rd GPU slot ( x16) They've either popped out since or have bent back in.. I can't honestly tell at this point and I have the cards back in.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's a GPU bios. It will help some on air, but it's true potential is on water cooling. It will boost your GPU's base clock to 1006mhz & tweak with the memory timings a bit. It will also unlock voltage to 1.212V which allows for more overclocking head room.


I see, this is a good news then, hope my machine can handle it god enough.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you can force d3doverride. You download the standalone, then open up rivatuner, go to the d3doverride tab, set detection level to high, & coordinate space to framebuffer. Doing this has resolved pretty much all stuttering issues... You have to remember though that most of these MMO's are CPU bound through & through.
> 
> There seems to be allot of misinformation about d3doverride floating around these days. The Triple buffering in Nvidia control panel is only meant for OpenGL, but triple buffering is not openGL only. You can force it in said games using d3doverride. It's no coincidence that my stuttering issues have magically vanished since using the tool. I'm not actually sure the rivatuner part is necessary, as that mostly controls the OSD portion of the game, but if it's working then /shrug
> Skyn3t released a modified asus bios that has worked wonders on many of our titans. Can be found in Occanrazor's sig, or in the original post of the thread.


Ah that's what I must have read- nvidias triple buffering was OpenGL. I had hopes it would help and am now on my way to give it a try! You wouldn't happen to know of a d3doverrider standalone without rivatuner would you? Their was one floating around but the DL link I found had been pulled down by the host for some reason.

As far as mmos being CPU bound, I am well aware having been about all I played for the last 15 years







(made me miss many a good game lol)

Granted I have a 4770k @ 4.8 this was one of the first things I looked into. All checks out though. Highest load on the highest core was about. 60%. Ironically this was the same load I was getting from my cards. When not affected by the micro stutter my framerate is awesome as is which gives me great hope for future drivers as well as the dx11 client. As luck would have it nvidia does seem to know about the issue as it is posted under bugs waiting on a fix.

Last driver version I got no SLI at all in surround on windows 8.1. Fortunately after raising a stink they were able to reproduce it and it was fixed with 332.21. Now I get 90-100fps on maximum @ 4680x2560 with a frame time of 16ms or so. Only issue is when the stuttering/slowdown strikes I get about 30fps and a frame time of 60ms or so. (This also happens at login screen as well as during loading screens)

Here's to hoping with the framebuffer tweak! If it works it makes one wonder why it isn't an option in NVCP!

Now onto this asus bios, what makes it any different than the skynet1006? I was actually considering trying the engi bios as it seems like during loading screens my clocks drop which indicates changing states for some reason. (Doesn't happen when SLI is disabled) the engi bios has less p states so I figured it might help.

Either way, depending on what I hear back, this asus bios may be the way to go! (Even though I have severe OCD and the thought of changing my cards to asus makes me /face palm repeatedly!)

Thanks for all the info! You were a great help thus far! +rep for u!


----------



## klepp0906

fwiw i found d3doverrider via torrent. and the bios you were referring to IS the skynet v2 i assume? So you can nix those portions of my post









Curious about this engineering bios though. I am getting awful clocks requiring high voltages from my cards. Shame of it is i have 3 cards w/ great asic and 1 card w/ a pooper asic which is holding the other 3 back. Still a raunchy titan should be able to do 1202 stable w/ much less than 1.275 amirite? I am on air but my temps up to that point are reasonable w/ fans on perpetual 100% in a room kept cool (until i start gamiing on 4 overclocked titans lol. im gonna die in summer)

in all seriousness, I dont want to be running anything over like 1.25 on air as im going to need to keep these awhlie (will be getting water via taxtime but man do i NOT look forward to putting a block on 4 cards and replumbing this entire thing ughgh) At 1.250 I cant seem to get much higher than 1163 across all cards stable. Pretty awful right?

Im sure its that one card but i digress. I noticed i start to get red speckles in Afterburner around 1.275/1202 (which i hope doesnt happen when I am cooling properly) and which (also doesnt make sense since the same temps w/ lower voltages and clocks dont create those artifacts so its certainly not temp related and if its running its not voltage related so im kinda at a loss) I thought it was vram oc causing it but ironically i get no artifacts from my vram overclock. I get about 3600mhz no issue and if i ttry 3700 its just a striaght crash. Ive always had hardlocks or blue screens (usually the former) via gpu clocks never artifacts but hey. Add it to the list of complications and variables to make troubleshooting that much harder and one more process to eliminate when using process of eilmiantion









yea my spelling was a hot mes this post, sorry! lol im on an awful laptop w/ sticky keys. (felt obligated to make it clear its due to pop!)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that's what I must have read- nvidias triple buffering was OpenGL. I had hopes it would help and am now on my way to give it a try! You wouldn't happen to know of a d3doverrider standalone without rivatuner would you? Their was one floating around but the DL link I found had been pulled down by the host for some reason.
> 
> As far as mmos being CPU bound, I am well aware having been about all I played for the last 15 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (made me miss many a good game lol)
> 
> Granted I have a 4770k @ 4.8 this was one of the first things I looked into. All checks out though. Highest load on the highest core was about. 60%. Ironically this was the same load I was getting from my cards. When not affected by the micro stutter my framerate is awesome as is which gives me great hope for future drivers as well as the dx11 client. As luck would have it nvidia does seem to know about the issue as it is posted under bugs waiting on a fix.
> 
> Last driver version I got no SLI at all in surround on windows 8.1. Fortunately after raising a stink they were able to reproduce it and it was fixed with 332.21. Now I get 90-100fps on maximum @ 4680x2560 with a frame time of 16ms or so. Only issue is when the stuttering/slowdown strikes I get about 30fps and a frame time of 60ms or so. (This also happens at login screen as well as during loading screens)
> 
> Here's to hoping with the framebuffer tweak! If it works it makes one wonder why it isn't an option in NVCP!
> 
> Now onto this asus bios, what makes it any different than the skynet1006? I was actually considering trying the engi bios as it seems like during loading screens my clocks drop which indicates changing states for some reason. (Doesn't happen when SLI is disabled) the engi bios has less p states so I figured it might help.
> 
> Either way, depending on what I hear back, this asus bios may be the way to go! (Even though I have severe OCD and the thought of changing my cards to asus makes me /face palm repeatedly!)
> 
> Thanks for all the info! You were a great help thus far! +rep for u!


Skyn3t rev2 10006 is the modded Asus bios. I know people say d3doverride is bundled with rivatuner, but I don't actually see how to turn it on. I see that rivatuner has support for it, but that's about it.

http://kickass.to/d3doverrider-dx11-rar-t8230844.html#

download it from here, as torrent. extract, run, then go down to your "show hidden icons" click show, then it will pop up in a riva-tuner window.


----------



## Lukas026

hey there guys

long story short I got a refund for my bricked Titan (also the square 33 thing next to mem VRMs) and now I am on the edge of buying a new card for gaming. I want to max out all games on my 1080p screen and that is with 4x / 8x AA on.

My RIG is:

Intel i7 4770k
Noctua NH-U12S
ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
Kingston 8 GB 2400 Mhz
Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB
Corsair AX860
ASUS BD-RW
FD Define R4

and now for the GPU options:

At this moment I am looking on these options:

EVGA 780ti KPE:

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00813/

Gigabyte 780ti GHZ Edition:

http://www.gigabyte.cz/products/page/vga/gv-n78tghz-3gd/

or go with team red this time:

Sapphire 290x TRI X

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2090&psn=&lid=1&leg=0

or one more time go:

GTX TItan

bottom line I want some beastly GPU with some headroom for overclocking and that it will be enough for 2-3 years for my res.

What would you guys pick ? Or if you have any other advices / products, please post them.

THank you very much

PS: I will be mostly on air / water cooling.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Ah that's what I must have read- nvidias triple buffering was OpenGL. I had hopes it would help and am now on my way to give it a try! You wouldn't happen to know of a d3doverrider standalone without rivatuner would you? Their was one floating around but the DL link I found had been pulled down by the host for some reason.
> 
> As far as mmos being CPU bound, I am well aware having been about all I played for the last 15 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (made me miss many a good game lol)
> 
> Granted I have a 4770k @ 4.8 this was one of the first things I looked into. All checks out though. Highest load on the highest core was about. 60%. Ironically this was the same load I was getting from my cards. When not affected by the micro stutter my framerate is awesome as is which gives me great hope for future drivers as well as the dx11 client. As luck would have it nvidia does seem to know about the issue as it is posted under bugs waiting on a fix.
> 
> Last driver version I got no SLI at all in surround on windows 8.1. Fortunately after raising a stink they were able to reproduce it and it was fixed with 332.21. Now I get 90-100fps on maximum @ 4680x2560 with a frame time of 16ms or so. Only issue is when the stuttering/slowdown strikes I get about 30fps and a frame time of 60ms or so. (This also happens at login screen as well as during loading screens)
> 
> Here's to hoping with the framebuffer tweak! If it works it makes one wonder why it isn't an option in NVCP!
> 
> Now onto this asus bios, what makes it any different than the skynet1006? I was actually considering trying the engi bios as it seems like during loading screens my clocks drop which indicates changing states for some reason. (Doesn't happen when SLI is disabled) the engi bios has less p states so I figured it might help.
> 
> Either way, depending on what I hear back, this asus bios may be the way to go! (Even though I have severe OCD and the thought of changing my cards to asus makes me /face palm repeatedly!)
> 
> Thanks for all the info! You were a great help thus far! +rep for u!


Huzzah! I don't want to jump the gun, but it seems to be working... I say that cautiously as I heard no beep and It wasn't working when I had Vsync on (not sure if having it on in NVCP has anything to do w it but with Vsync off in d3d and triple buffer on, I've been locked at 60fps ever since









I'm so hopeful but the pessimist in me is just waiting to turn a corner and be blasted with a monster slowdown. If it doesn't come to pass, 2 things will end up happening. I will be vigorously humping your leg, and I will be making contact (again) with nvidia and square w/ the findings + my *** face.

Pray for me , bbs! So far so good but I haven't left town! (Btw what and where is this beep)

/proclaims love for skuppies


----------



## klepp0906

Skuppies, get out the waders!! Im comin over!! YOUR A GOD!!!! ITS FIXED!! LOL it has NEVER gone this long withoutr being ******ed.

Bai Bai micro stutter!!

Oh, and btw. I have spoke with NVidia dozens of times about this. I have posted on likely half the tech forums in existence as well as 3/4 of the ffxiv forums. I have even been on reddit. Not ONE PERSON has suggested triple buffering and im stupefied it is/was as important as it is to performance and it simply cannot be enabled with any of NVidia's tools. Why is this not enabled by default? Is their a negative tradeoff im unaware of?

I am disgusted I have to run what amounts to a hack for 4 titans to get a consistent framerate but at this point im so stoked im over it for a minute







When I get done playing with my new smooth framerate ill bring it to their attention, till then you have a tremendous thank you!! Their are half a dozen threads which are guaranteed to be the same issue, and another dozen that are likely the same thing. I'll be sure to spread this around far and wide!

Btw, what is it doing if it's not triple buffering? Double buffering?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Skyn3t rev2 10006 is the modded Asus bios. I know people say d3doverride is bundled with rivatuner, but I don't actually see how to turn it on. I see that rivatuner has support for it, but that's about it.
> 
> http://kickass.to/d3doverrider-dx11-rar-t8230844.html#
> 
> download it from here, as torrent. extract, run, then go down to your "show hidden icons" click show, then it will pop up in a riva-tuner window.


+rep. Very useful info!!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Skupples and Klepp0906,

I am reading the posts with a LOT of interest. I am running SLI Titans. Skynet Rev.2 Bios at stock under water.

Playing DayZ Standalone. It is early Alpha, so has no optimization as yet (DX9, I think). I get poor frames in SLI and GPU usage.

At 2560x1440 @120Hz GPU usage for each card is only a Maximum of 40% Usage. Therefore frame rate is LOW and and frame limit is HIGH

Plus I also get micro stutter.

I downloaded the program, installed and actioned. It does not seem to have worked









I could not see the option to "coordinate space to framebuffer" ??????

I have Riva Tuner Server Stats installed. Do I need to change anything there?

What changes do I need to make in Nvidia Control Panel??

Sorry for the noob questions.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> +rep. Very useful info!!


Just make sure you don't run "force v-sync" in that menu if you already have it set to "on" in NVCP. It will make things run like poo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Skupples and Klepp0906,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading the posts with a LOT of interest. I am running SLI Titans. Skynet Rev.2 Bios at stock under water.
> 
> Playing DayZ Standalone. It is early Alpha, so has no optimization as yet (DX9, I think). I get poor frames in SLI and GPU usage.
> 
> At 2560x1440 @120Hz GPU usage for each card is only a Maximum of 40% Usage. Therefore frame rate is LOW and and frame limit is HIGH
> 
> Plus I also get micro stutter.
> 
> I downloaded the program, installed and actioned. It does not seem to have worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not see the option to "coordinate space to framebuffer" ??????
> 
> I have Riva Tuner Server Stats installed. Do I need to change anything there?
> 
> What changes do I need to make in Nvidia Control Panel??
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Rob


From what I hear you want to be running dayZ on a single GPU since it has no SLI profile driver side, & zero optimization for it game side. It may not actually work this way, but in my mind 1x gpu @ 80-90%>2x GPU's @ 40%

This is the window you are looking for.



Ignore the other stuff, it seems to be redundant when running the stand alone d3d I linked.

Like many other people, I always assumed triple buffering was OPENGL only thx to Nvidia control panel's triple buffering only working for OpenGL. So, iv'e just started messing around with this yesterday. I'm still trying to figure out what "Application detection level" actually does. If you figure that part out let me know!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hey there guys
> 
> long story short I got a refund for my bricked Titan (also the square 33 thing next to mem VRMs) and now I am on the edge of buying a new card for gaming. I want to max out all games on my 1080p screen and that is with 4x / 8x AA on.
> 
> My RIG is:
> 
> Intel i7 4770k
> Noctua NH-U12S
> ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
> Kingston 8 GB 2400 Mhz
> Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB
> Corsair AX860
> ASUS BD-RW
> FD Define R4
> 
> and now for the GPU options:
> 
> At this moment I am looking on these options:
> 
> EVGA 780ti KPE:
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00813/
> 
> Gigabyte 780ti GHZ Edition:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.cz/products/page/vga/gv-n78tghz-3gd/
> 
> or go with team red this time:
> 
> Sapphire 290x TRI X
> 
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2090&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
> 
> or one more time go:
> 
> GTX TItan
> 
> bottom line I want some beastly GPU with some headroom for overclocking and that it will be enough for 2-3 years for my res.
> 
> What would you guys pick ? Or if you have any other advices / products, please post them.
> 
> THank you very much
> 
> PS: I will be mostly on air / water cooling.


I think 290/290X CF will be a wise choice(since you mentioned Titan, and 290 CF is below $1000 I think.)

I advocate AMD's cards because of the extra GB of VRAM (since you mentioned 2-3 years). If VRAM is a non-issue, then go for 780 SLI.

None of those cards alone will be enough to max out games with maximum AA. I speak from experience with my Titan. I can't even get playable FPS with Resolution Scale at 200 and no AA in BF4 with a 1200MHz Titan. Let's not even get into the Crysis or Metro series.

With two 290s/290Xs/780s you will be able to run most games at 120FPS, and all of them at 120FPS if you are willing to turn down AA a little.

Also, you may wait for the dual GK110 card that is supposed to come out. Although personally, I wouldn't. Because most likely Nvidia won't give it any more than 3GB of effective VRAM. Also because Maxwell flagships will probably be very close by by the time the card is actually released.

Also, if you are going to stick with air cooling, make sure to choose reference or non-reference cards according to the airflow in your case. If you have bad ventilation, get a card with a reference blower type cooler. If you have good airflow, get the best non-reference cards you can find. It's a non-issue if you go with water-cooling though.

Hope this helps!


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just make sure you don't run "force v-sync" in that menu if you already have it set to "on" in NVCP. It will make things run like poo.
> From what I hear you want to be running dayZ on a single GPU since it has no SLI profile driver side, & zero optimization for it game side. It may not actually work this way, but in my mind 1x gpu @ 80-90%>2x GPU's @ 40%
> 
> This is the window you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the other stuff, it seems to be redundant when running the stand alone d3d I linked.
> 
> Like many other people, I always assumed triple buffering was OPENGL only thx to Nvidia control panel's triple buffering only working for OpenGL. So, iv'e just started messing around with this yesterday. I'm still trying to figure out what "Application detection level" actually does. If you figure that part out let me know!


You are correct for the most part. I don't get any higher than. 40-50 on my titans in ffxiv. That said it is unoptimized as well. In the future it will run better w dx11 and client/driver improvements but at that reso with those cards don't expect to see 99%

As for the game itself if it doesn't have SLI support u will have to use nvinspector to create a custom profile however even then it's hit or miss. As for d3d/triple buffering and the micro stutter, it takes a lot of toying. Make sure u only have Vsync on in one area and u don't open the game till after d3d is running. Start the game as admin and u may also need to add a profile (the exe) in d3d instead of just global.

Here is a huge post I made on another forum regarding it if u wanna sift thru. I'd be a bit neater about it but I'm on my iPhone and it's like 5 degrees outside lol. Here's the copy/paste

Quote:
Originally Posted by LtMatt
If you're suffering from micro stutter or poor frame latency you can use RadeonPro to improve things, dramatically in some cases. This applies to multi gpu mainly but can also improve performance for single card users as well.

Here are my frame time results for playing battlefield 3.

When i start using RadeonPro though im seeing much more consistent results.

If i can improve single card latency that much with only using one gpu, then you can be sure it will have twice the effect for crossfire.

How To Set It Up

Disable vsync and triple buffering in game. If there is no option to disable triple buffering then assume that having vsync off will automatically disable it.

1. Add the game exe to the RadeonPro profile list.
2. Change Vsync to always on.
3. Tick Triple Buffering. (Crossfire users DO NOT TICK triple buffering - The extra frame buffer will only add latency that will be twice as noticeable on a multi gpu setup)
4. Tick dynamic frame rate control.
5 Put in 1-2 fps below your monitors refresh rate. - Don't forget to put in your monitors refresh rate in the box above, 60 or 120hz.

If you're unable to maintain this fps please use your average, or just below your average fps. Do not go any lower than 45. For best results id recommend a minimum of 50. 58-59 is ideal for 60hz monitors providing you can maintain that fps. 120hz - 60fps or higher depending on the amount of frames you can produce. Multi gpu setups can most likely use a higher fps because they have more grunt.

6. Under advanced tick flip que size and change it to 1.

If you don't wish to use Vsync or don't mind screen tearing then simply untick triple buffering and change vsync to 'Driver Default' in RadeonPro.

If you want to use a Dynamic vsync which will use vsync but the second fps drops below 60 vsync will be auto disabled then select Dynamic from the drop down box.

Other overlays can interfere with RadeonPro and make games crash if you have them running when starting a game. So make sure you shut down afterburner, fraps, team speak etc before you load the game with RadeonPro running. Once the game is loaded you can alt tab out and start up afterburner safely.
Ironically in FFXIV I had the worst micro stutter I've ever seen. With 4 titans it was 60-30fps 16ms-60ms when it decided to act up (which was often)

With Vsync off it was more like 120fps-45fps when it "stuttered"

This is on maximum at 4680x2560.

After spending what amounted to weeks worth of time posting, researching, troubleshooting, downloading, and flashing... All I had to do was ENABLE TRIPLE BUFFERING.

Of course no one mentioned this bar one person just today and it changed everything perhaps it's backwards on Radeon cards (unlikely) or it's game dependent. For anyone having framerate issues in SLI on ffxiv download d3doverrider and enable Vsync and triple buffering.

Fwiw the problem was absent with a single card so perhaps that's where your confused? It may help performance when using 1 card or without Vsync but when you are getting 30fps at times with 4 titans something is very wrong

That said in case some of you are wondering, for reasons unknown the triple buffering in the NVCP only works/affects OpenGL games. I'll be taking this up with nvidia stat as it improved my gaming experience so dramatically I can't even put it into words. I was to the point of having buyers remorse on this beast of a PC considering it was built specifically FOR ffxiv and people were getting superior performance from a single 680.

All is well now however so if you are out of options this is it/why nothing this far has worked.

FTR make sure u have Vsync either enabled in NVCP and disabled in d3d or vice versa. With them both on it wasn't working for me.

Not sure if it affects anything but I have the frame limiter off in game. If you can't get it working don't give up. I had to try several settings to find the right combo. Almost gave up myself. I was making custom profiles and setting compatibility for older versions of windows. In the end it was the proper Vsync settings that had me cruising along.

Since (3 hours now) I've never gone below 59.9fps on maximum at 4680x2560. Previously I would drop every 5 minutes at the LEAST to 30fps which was extremely jarring as you can imagine.

Anyhow good luck!


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just make sure you don't run "force v-sync" in that menu if you already have it set to "on" in NVCP. It will make things run like poo.
> From what I hear you want to be running dayZ on a single GPU since it has no SLI profile driver side, & zero optimization for it game side. It may not actually work this way, but in my mind 1x gpu @ 80-90%>2x GPU's @ 40%
> 
> This is the window you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the other stuff, it seems to be redundant when running the stand alone d3d I linked.
> 
> Like many other people, I always assumed triple buffering was OPENGL only thx to Nvidia control panel's triple buffering only working for OpenGL. So, iv'e just started messing around with this yesterday. I'm still trying to figure out what "Application detection level" actually does. If you figure that part out let me know!


Oh application detection level can be considered a slider between guaruntee to work but more likely to crash/cause issues and unlikely to cause issues but may not work.

You basically want the lowest setting that will still work. I intend to start moving mine down tomorrow. At this point I'm stoked it's working period lol.


----------



## skupples

Good lord, AMD is so damned complicated/step ridden. RadeonPRO must be similar to Nv-inspector.

This has made a world of difference in Batman Origins. Running it @ low now. It's not perfect, but it's much much better. There's a bit of code in the BMengine.ini file called "bAllowOQFixForSLI=False" not quite sure what it does actually, last time I messed with it i swear it led to missing textures, but I was also messing with memory pools @ the time.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Skupples and Klepp0906, thank you both very much for the information and help.

Unfortunately it has made ZERO difference to DayZ Standalone, then again I did not expect it to being only DX9, an old engine and no optimization in any way.

Still getting micro stuttering in Arma 3 though, but as you both mentioned more tweaking will be needed.

Really pi$$es me off that you can have an insane system with the best of everything and games run like $hit









I wonder what the point is sometimes. Sigh.

Thanks again to you both, both of you rep'd.

Oh and Klepp0906, it is 40 degrees C here today. My study is 32 degrees









Titans are idling at 40 degrees and 4930K is idling at 45









Cheers

Rob


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Just to note ive been gaming with LLC off and its been 100% stable on 332.21 but benching seems to come up with worse results with LLC off


----------



## ahnafakeef

Since BF4 itself is quite buggy (or so I've read in at least one other thread), what other game can I use to test overclock stability? Thank you!


----------



## Herstal

Sorry if this has been answered already - is there some consensus on which BIOS would be best for 24/7 OC for regular gaming usage? I've been using the HWBOT one for quite a while, but i don't really like the fixed 1.212 voltage - or can it actually be lowered and i'm doing something wrong?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered already - is there some consensus on which BIOS would be best for 24/7 OC for regular gaming usage? I've been using the HWBOT one for quite a while, but i don't really like the fixed 1.212 voltage - or can it actually be lowered and i'm doing something wrong?


can edit it/one yourself w/ KBT. I actually dislike the fluctuating voltage, ill be altering mine for static voltages at different performance states the minute I can pull myself out of FFXIV for long enough to do so







(im kicking myself for posting on the laptop right now lol.) Such is the nature of MMORPGS








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since BF4 itself is quite buggy (or so I've read in at least one other thread), what other game can I use to test overclock stability? Thank you!


why don't you run 3dmark or valley or heaven a few times? That's what I usually do. Their are a dozen and a half options but if you can manage several runs of either or all of those, chances are your oc is stable (assuming your referring to gpu)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since BF4 itself is quite buggy (or so I've read in at least one other thread), what other game can I use to test overclock stability? Thank you!


why don't you run 3dmark or valley or heaven a few times? That's what I usually do. Their are a dozen and a half options but if you can manage several runs of either or all of those, chances are your oc is stable (assuming your referring to gpu)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Just to note ive been gaming with LLC off and its been 100% stable on 332.21 but benching seems to come up with worse results with LLC off


this

after much experimenting I don't even use the llc mod. Doesn't seem to yield good results. For me and my application anyhow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Skupples and Klepp0906, thank you both very much for the information and help.
> 
> Unfortunately it has made ZERO difference to DayZ Standalone, then again I did not expect it to being only DX9, an old engine and no optimization in any way.
> 
> Still getting micro stuttering in Arma 3 though, but as you both mentioned more tweaking will be needed.
> 
> Really pi$$es me off that you can have an insane system with the best of everything and games run like $hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the point is sometimes. Sigh.
> 
> Thanks again to you both, both of you rep'd.
> 
> Oh and Klepp0906, it is 40 degrees C here today. My study is 32 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titans are idling at 40 degrees and 4930K is idling at 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


don't lose hope, between NVidia, the dev's, and your own ingenuity... the level of gameplay you want will happen... patience after spending the kind of money you refer to... is the issue







As I agree, it shouldn't be.

To be fair, if you consider the absolutely astroonimcal number of hardware combinations that are possible, not to mention software, firmware, and configuration settings.. its fairly mind boggling the ones that do run well seem to be able to do so across the board.

Anyhow, its new so be mindful. Best advice I have for forcing SLI is nvinspector. Sometimes creating the profile using another SLI profile to your exe. One thing you can be sure of, SLI support will be added at some point.

Temp wise, you must be in what.. the freakin Bahamas? lol. We just had work closed for 6 days due to 13 inches of snow and a windchill of 30 below 0 (that's Farenheit though, not sure of the Celsius equivalent). Its warmed up quite a bit to around 20 degrees which in and of itself is amazing. Only in the Midwest do we get fluctuations of 50 degrees in a single week lol.

Its good with this pc. I need waterblocks bad. As it sits now I have both windows wide open in the pc room and this pc puts out such heat that it keeps it comfortable believe it or not. With the windows closed you cant breathe in here and summer terrifies me. It gets warm enough outside sometimes that the air cant keep up and it certainly wont be keeping up with this thing running (never mind the power draw from this pc PLUS air)

Water wont be a commodity it will be a necessity by then. Glad its tax season


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered already - is there some consensus on which BIOS would be best for 24/7 OC for regular gaming usage? I've been using the HWBOT one for quite a while, but i don't really like the fixed 1.212 voltage - or can it actually be lowered and i'm doing something wrong?


can edit it/one yourself w/ KBT. I actually dislike the fluctuating voltage, ill be altering mine for static voltages at different performance states the minute I can pull myself out of FFXIV for long enough to do so







(im kicking myself for posting on the laptop right now lol.) Such is the nature of MMORPGS








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since BF4 itself is quite buggy (or so I've read in at least one other thread), what other game can I use to test overclock stability? Thank you!


why don't you run 3dmark or valley or heaven a few times? That's what I usually do. Their are a dozen and a half options but if you can manage several runs of either or all of those, chances are your oc is stable (assuming your referring to gpu)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since BF4 itself is quite buggy (or so I've read in at least one other thread), what other game can I use to test overclock stability? Thank you!


why don't you run 3dmark or valley or heaven a few times? That's what I usually do. Their are a dozen and a half options but if you can manage several runs of either or all of those, chances are your oc is stable (assuming your referring to gpu)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Just to note ive been gaming with LLC off and its been 100% stable on 332.21 but benching seems to come up with worse results with LLC off


this

after much experimenting I don't even use the llc mod. Doesn't seem to yield good results. For me and my application anyhow.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since BF4 itself is quite buggy (or so I've read in at least one other thread), what other game can I use to test overclock stability? Thank you!


why don't you run 3dmark or valley or heaven a few times? That's what I usually do. Their are a dozen and a half options but if you can manage several runs of either or all of those, chances are your oc is stable (assuming your referring to gpu)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since BF4 itself is quite buggy (or so I've read in at least one other thread), what other game can I use to test overclock stability? Thank you!


why don't you run 3dmark or valley or heaven a few times? That's what I usually do. Their are a dozen and a half options but if you can manage several runs of either or all of those, chances are your oc is stable (assuming your referring to gpu)


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Just to note ive been gaming with LLC off and its been 100% stable on 332.21 but benching seems to come up with worse results with LLC off


this

after much experimenting I don't even use the llc mod. Doesn't seem to yield good results. For me and my application anyhow.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> why don't you run 3dmark or valley or heaven a few times? That's what I usually do. Their are a dozen and a half options but if you can manage several runs of either or all of those, chances are your oc is stable (assuming your referring to gpu)


Okay, I'll try Valley/3DMark then. Thank you!


----------



## skupples

So wait you are only running triple buffering? No vsync at all from d3d or nvcp or in game?


----------



## skupples

For arma3,Google "arma3 launch parameters" try those out. The go into the steam game properties launch parameters when you right click on the game in your library. The main one is the corecount. I haven't been in since going trisli but it helped a great deal with dual sli

sorry for the terrible grammar I'm sending from my cell phone


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> For arma3,Google "arma3 launch parameters" try those out. The go into the steam game properties launch parameters when you right click on the game in your library. The main one is the corecount. I haven't been in since going trisli but it helped a great deal with dual sli
> 
> sorry for the terrible grammar I'm sending from my cell phone


You actually reminding me about all the games i use launch parameters and corecount=8 i can now change to =12


----------



## LunaP

Great news one of my titans isnt showing up in bios/windows









Tested fine in Single mode and 2x Sli just the Tri is only pulling up 2 not sure which yet..

Endless Luck !


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Great news one of my titans isnt showing up in bios/windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested fine in Single mode and 2x Sli just the Tri is only pulling up 2 not sure which yet..
> 
> Endless Luck !


you sir have pissed in a leprechauns lucky charms in a past life.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you sir have pissed in a leprechauns lucky charms in a past life.


Pretty sure its the PCI slot I supposedly popped but I believe according to Bios its showing both the x16 slots showing up, thus its the one in between them in the 8x.... loop is 100% full and already installed windows once...learned the hard way that enterprise is NOT the same as ultimate.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Great news one of my titans isnt showing up in bios/windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested fine in Single mode and 2x Sli just the Tri is only pulling up 2 not sure which yet..


is that the one in the possibly busted slot?

oh.. did you install windows with the tri-sli bridge installed?(should be doing it like that)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> is that the one in the possibly busted slot?
> 
> oh.. did you install windows with the tri-sli bridge installed?(should be doing it like that)


I only have a fresh install of windows, no drivers yet, reinstalling 7 atm this time in Ultimate fla....wow just as I'm typing the install says its corrupt hahah...wow I'm just not gonna get this thing up and running am I









Anyways Bios only shows 2 Cards, but supposedly in x16 so it was #3 that was cracked I thought but that's one of the x16 so the x8 in between seems to NOT be showing up if I'm reading this correctly and Windows only showed 2 VGA adapters requiring drivers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I only have a fresh install of windows, no drivers yet, reinstalling 7 atm this time in Ultimate fla....wow just as I'm typing the install says its corrupt hahah...wow I'm just not gonna get this thing up and running am I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways Bios only shows 2 Cards, but supposedly in x16 so it was #3 that was cracked I thought but that's one of the x16 so the x8 in between seems to NOT be showing up if I'm reading this correctly and Windows only showed 2 VGA adapters requiring drivers.




You will be a certified master after all these speed bumps.

i'm sure you know this, but you can plug your key into an .iso'd torrent of win7, which is completely legit from what I understand.

I wouldn't be surprised if you did RMA worthy damage when the slot popped out. That's always been a great fear of mine when trying to remove linked GPU's.

Grats to Z & Dream for the vendor status!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> You will be a certified master after all these speed bumps.
> 
> i'm sure you know this, but you can plug your key into an .iso'd torrent of win7, which is completely legit from what I understand.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you did RMA worthy damage when the slot popped out. That's always been a great fear of mine when trying to remove linked GPU's.
> 
> Grats to Z & Dream for the vendor status!


Not sure which I'm hoping it is..the board or the card... Gonna make use of the switches on the board to see which card it is though I guess..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not sure which I'm hoping it is..the board or the card... Gonna make use of the switches on the board to see which card it is though I guess..


i'm leaning towards botched OS or motherboard. Good luck!


----------



## szeged

if its an evga card and an asus motherboard, you better hope its the gpu thats screwed up lol.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if its an evga card and an asus motherboard, you better hope its the gpu thats screwed up lol.


Just verified both x16slots are showing up, though oddly #1 is showing in x16 mode and #3 is showing in x8 mode... but #2 ( the 8x slot ) is showing N/A

Actually no.. I know why its showing in 8x because those 2 pins bent out w/ it...pretty sure it has to default to 8x because of that..

Slot #3


No clue on the 8x slot though that's not showing up.


----------



## LunaP

Alright, now this is odd, I unplugged the cables from the top card that worked and turned it on. Bam all 3 show up in Bios 16x8x8 , how w/o power? I don't know so I put the power back in, now GPU's 1 and 2 show up vs 1 and 3

Mind = blown what is going on here LOL

Hey loose cable somewhere!

Now back to why the one slot is @ x8 vs x16 really hoping its just a setting that I can't seem to find in this bios.


----------



## asfgbdnf

I have a question regarding NV SLI.
Take GTX TITAN 2-way SLI for example, as shown in picture, SLI bridge is placed across connectors on the left. Can I connect the one on the right? 

what's the difference between these two connectors? I guess they're identical?


----------



## abirli

Does not matter which one you use =]


----------



## LunaP

Hey Skupples on your RIVBE are you showing up as 16x8x8 or 16x8x16 for your Titans? Curious since its 40 lanes wondering if the other lanes are being taken up by the motherboard (wireless/audio/etc) or if my slot is just bad.

If so will I really even notice? and since even 1 of them are 8x wouldn't that mean they all run the same?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I am so bored im considering giving away a titan to the person who can send me the best screenshot of any game


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I am so bored im considering giving away a titan to the person who can send me the best screenshot of any game


LOL and here I am at work w/ all these amazing shots I've taken over my lifetime sitting @ home on my PC, and I don't even get off for the next few hours. Time to see if I saved any online.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> LOL and here I am at work w/ all these amazing shots I've taken over my lifetime sitting @ home on my PC, and I don't even get off for the next few hours. Time to see if I saved any online.


Im not launching it now lol just stating i am that bored i might....Im not sure what the rules are now im a sponsor so dont want to step on toes


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I am so bored im considering giving away a titan to the person who can send me the best screenshot of any game


Damn and I need another one gosh I wish I had more screenshots!!!

Wonder if I can scrounge one up or take one that will be a winner,

Need a 3rd one to push my sub zero 4930k, you know it would be the opposite of boring to see that setup go... I could run any an all benchmarks you want and pus the voltage to the limit







no more being bored!










edit:
if it does not step on toes would be an EPIC thread to see and lots of eager people entering!























unrelated edit:
I am working on selling my 2 note 2's but would be awesome if I came across some one who needed those and had too many titans hahaha


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Damn and I need another one gosh I wish I had more screenshots!!!
> 
> Wonder if I can scrounge one up or take one that will be a winner,
> 
> Need a 3rd one to push my sub zero 4930k, you know it would be the opposite of boring to see that setup go... I could run any an all benchmarks you want and pus the voltage to the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more being bored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> if it does not step on toes would be an EPIC thread to see and lots of eager people entering!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unrelated edit:
> I am working on selling my 2 note 2's but would be awesome if I came across some one who needed those and had too many titans hahaha


And here i sit bored with 2 Titan in my system with the newly acquired 4930k and i cant find one good game to run.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got my replacement Titan from EVGA. Process started on Sunday the 5th and got it today. So less that 2 weeks! Good stuff EVGA!









Card is 68% Asic, card does +700 memory and the core can't do 1200MHz with 1.2v. Oh well.









Better luck next time...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got my replacement Titan from EVGA. Process started on Sunday the 5th and got it today. So less that 2 weeks! Good stuff EVGA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card is 68% Asic, card does +700 memory and the core can't do 1200MHz with 1.2v. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better luck next time...


Mine needs 1.212 /1.238V to run 1200Mhz at 77.8/74.9% . you're going to need a 80% i would say.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Mine needs 1.212 /1.238V to run 1200Mhz at 77.8/74.9% . you're going to need a 80% i would say.


My main card is 87.9% ASIC I'm curious what I can pull w/ that.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> My main card is 87.9% ASIC I'm curious what I can pull w/ that.


Try 1250 at 1.212 with LLC mod and take it from there


----------



## g0drealm

Hey guys









i recently bought a Zotac GTX Titan Standard Edition. When I try to overclock the Titan, the maximal adjustable Core Voltage is 1137mV.
Is this ok? Because in every thread, i read about 1162mV or 1200mV.

I tried it in Zotac Firestorm, EVGA Precision and NVIDIA Inspector. In MSI Afterburner I'm not even getting the Core Voltage.

Thanks beforehand for your help









greetz g0drealm


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0drealm*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i recently bought a Zotac GTX Titan Standard Edition. When I try to overclock the Titan, the maximal adjustable Core Voltage is 1137mV.
> Is this ok? Because in every thread, i read about 1162mV or 1200mV.
> 
> I tried it in Zotac Firestorm, EVGA Precision and NVIDIA Inspector. In MSI Afterburner I'm not even getting the Core Voltage.
> 
> Thanks beforehand for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetz g0drealm


Read my guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
It may help you! Dont bother with other programs, use Afterburner! Go to settings and tick the boxes: "enable voltage control" and "enable voltage monitoring" restart AB and see the voltage on the AB appear! Flash the bios in my SIG with EZ3flash in my SIG too and unleash your card!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## g0drealm

Thx for your quick reply









I already enabled these options and restartet AB but the Core Voltage stays locked with no info about the mV.

In the other programs the Standard Core Voltage is 900mV. I only want to know whether the maximal Core voltage of 1137mV is normal or maybe the video card or the motherboard are damaged.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey Skupples on your RIVBE are you showing up as 16x8x8 or 16x8x16 for your Titans? Curious since its 40 lanes wondering if the other lanes are being taken up by the motherboard (wireless/audio/etc) or if my slot is just bad.
> 
> If so will I really even notice? and since even 1 of them are 8x wouldn't that mean they all run the same?


Sorry about the long response time. 16x8x16x. If I don't respond in OCN, PM me on steam. I'm actually gaming again.









[ocn]skupples
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> My main card is 87.9% ASIC I'm curious what I can pull w/ that.


My best card is 81%, then 69%, then 61%. I run just under 1202 @ 1.212 w/ 7ghz memory. Could probably go higher on the clock if I dropped the memory, but it makes a noticeable difference in smoothness with the memory that high.

I am correct in assuming that card #3 is the top slot in the motherboard when in SLI correct? Would this also be the case with GPU-Z's GPU tab? The top card in that menu would be card #3 as well?

Does it make any kind of difference which card is in what slot? Should I really run the most powerful card in the bottom (#1) slot?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0drealm*
> 
> Thx for your quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already enabled these options and restartet AB but the Core Voltage stays locked with no info about the mV.
> 
> In the other programs the Standard Core Voltage is 900mV. I only want to know whether the maximal Core voltage of 1137mV is normal or maybe the video card or the motherboard are damaged.


Dont think so! Try to reinstall drivers with the clean install option! it might fix it, if not go to Afterburner folder and delete the profiles folder, restart AB and go to settings and re enable those settings and try again!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So I got the block installed and after a few tests of Crysis 1 and 3, she seems stable at 1306MHz with 1.3v in AB and the LLC mod for 1.325v.

Funny, the LLC mod and my other card didn't get along and I got bsod 19 using it. This card has no problem using the mod. My old card was basically 1.24 - 1.25v for 1306MHz /+800 on mems, this card 1.325v 1306MHz / +700 mems. Not terrible, but not that great.

Still thinking of selling it off.

EDIT:

Look's like 1254MHz /+730 memory without the LLC mod and 1.3v(1.256v load) in AB is pretty stable. Not that bad eh.









Where's the Kingpin already?


----------



## g0drealm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont think so! Try to reinstall drivers with the clean install option! it might fix it, if not go to Afterburner folder and delete the profiles folder, restart AB and go to settings and re enable those settings and try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So i made a clean reinstall and deleted the folders but no difference. I've got a ASUS P8Z77 Mainboard and the Titan is installed on the right PCIe lane.

Maybe the mainboard affects the voltage but i cannot find an option.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So I got the block installed and after a few tests of Crysis 1 and 3, she seems stable at 1306MHz with 1.3v in AB and the LLC mod for 1.325v.
> 
> Funny, the LLC mod and my other card didn't get along and I got bsod 19 using it. This card has no problem using the mod. My old card was basically 1.24 - 1.25v for 1306MHz /+800 on mems, this card 1.325v 1306MHz / +700 mems. Not terrible, but not that great.
> 
> Still thinking of selling it off.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Look's like 1254MHz /+730 memory without the LLC mod and 1.3v(1.256v load) in AB is pretty stable. Not that bad eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the Kingpin already?


Has any Ti classy overtaken your valley score yet, even with new evga bios, classy tool, and EVBOT firmware?
I think you have done pretty good with the Titan. You just want to find out if you can do better with kpe.








Titan is great for surround and other high res gaming and benching with its VRAM and now unlocked voltage.








If kpe is a true benchers card, I want people here on OCN to beat the top three valley scores. So, give it whirl and see if you can beat your own score.








Kingpin, Tin, 8pack et all are in a different category with ln2, software optimization and all that jazz. Gosh I do hope that kpe can beat the top Titan scores in valley, or what would be the point of this card. I may consider kpe for one off benching experiment, but Titans are going to stay as my day to day gaming and benching cards.


----------



## djriful

Hey guys, I've been flipping through this thread and I can't seem to find the answer I am looking for.

*GTX TITAN + EK FC Block and the temperature when I benched on Heaven:*



*Current setting:*




24/7 @ 1.3v is not recommended except benching right?
Should I ever need to touch the Power Limit / Power Target? If so where would you guys recommend at? I have HX750 PSU.
I was asking about Power because I constantly hit the power limit during some run.
I am looking for a ideal range for 24/7 gaming, not really for benching.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been flipping through this thread and I can't seem to find the answer I am looking for.
> 
> *GTX TITAN + EK FC Block and the temperature when I benched on Heaven:*
> 
> 
> *Current setting:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 @ 1.3v is not recommended except benching right?
> Should I ever need to touch the Power Limit / Power Target? If so where would you guys recommend at? I have HX750 PSU.
> I was asking about Power because I constantly hit the power limit during some run.
> I am looking for a ideal range for 24/7 gaming, not really for benching.


Check my guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
It covers almost everything you want to know, anything else feel free to PM me with your questions!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

EDIT: and my article on PT/TDP:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_


----------



## djriful

I manage to get to 1250Mhz @ 1.288v with 135% Power Limit in case it hit the wall during bench.

The temp...


----------



## LunaP

Alright well finally got everything up and running, still tons of applications and games to reinstall for now, gotta install steam as well.

Hopefully someone can still answer me on 16x8x16 vs 16x8x8 if I'll notice a difference since I"m stuck on the latter.

Anywhoo gonna go ahead and update the BIOS, is there an option to backup the current or I just need to find one online? I'm not gonna really push the cards for now since i"m on the 1200i waiting for the 1500 before I push any though 1100 should be a decent one for now. New Dawn is still lagging for me which tells me I'm doing something wrong. It was lagging on a single monitor w/ SLI and the EXACT same lag on surround.

Edit

Ok running into an issue, when attempting to use the override ID mismatch of perform the flashing I keep getting the help file.



These are the instrucitons I"m following
Quote:


> * PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
> * nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
> *# 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "*
> 
> * Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
> * and if you have *PLX chip* or if any those command above fail to flash.
> 
> *# 5. nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #1 "*
> # 6. nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #2 "
> # 7. nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #3 "
> # 8. nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #4 "
> # 9. nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #5 "
> # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6 " Flash GPU #6 "
> 
> # 11. nvflash --help " All you need to know about Nvflash


Bold gives the same response as photo, which tells me I'm not running the command right.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright well finally got everything up and running, still tons of applications and games to reinstall for now, gotta install steam as well.
> 
> Hopefully someone can still answer me on 16x8x16 vs 16x8x8 if I'll notice a difference since I"m stuck on the latter.
> 
> Anywhoo gonna go ahead and update the BIOS, is there an option to backup the current or I just need to find one online? I'm not gonna really push the cards for now since i"m on the 1200i waiting for the 1500 before I push any though 1100 should be a decent one for now. New Dawn is still lagging for me which tells me I'm doing something wrong. It was lagging on a single monitor w/ SLI and the EXACT same lag on surround.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Ok running into an issue, when attempting to use the override ID mismatch of perform the flashing I keep getting the help file.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the instrucitons I"m following
> Bold gives the same response as photo, which tells me I'm not running the command right.


You have to double click "EZ3flash.bat" not the nvflash.exe, the first will open a command prompt for you to choose the commands you want to execute!








There is a guide in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to double click "EZ3flash.bat" not the nvflash.exe, the first will open a command prompt for you to choose the commands you want to execute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a guide in my SIG!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Oh jeez, missed that. Ran it and went to update the ID mismatch, my machine blue screened and now evga can't find the display wrapper or my 2nd card...

Looks like its reinstalling, since my resolution is like 640/480 lol



retrying lol I"ll post afterwards.

Kk re ran everything now its back to normal, though at startup everything was really wonky, and took a while before my other displays would come on since it only detected 1 card, then 2 then later 3, gonna continue on with the guides as I see on evga the power target has been unlocked.

Alright now all thats left is the Volt/LLC MOD,

So I wanna ask this , since I can't really push the card to much do I need this mod? if so what exactly does it do again? Appreciate it!


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey there guys
> 
> long story short I got a refund for my bricked Titan (also the square 33 thing next to mem VRMs) and now I am on the edge of buying a new card for gaming. I want to max out all games on my 1080p screen and that is with 4x / 8x AA on.
> 
> My RIG is:
> 
> Intel i7 4770k
> Noctua NH-U12S
> ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
> Kingston 8 GB 2400 Mhz
> Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB
> Corsair AX860
> ASUS BD-RW
> FD Define R4
> 
> and now for the GPU options:
> 
> At this moment I am looking on these options:
> 
> EVGA 780ti KPE:
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00813/
> 
> Gigabyte 780ti GHZ Edition:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.cz/products/page/vga/gv-n78tghz-3gd/
> 
> or go with team red this time:
> 
> Sapphire 290x TRI X
> 
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2090&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
> 
> or one more time go:
> 
> GTX TItan
> 
> bottom line I want some beastly GPU with some headroom for overclocking and that it will be enough for 2-3 years for my res.
> 
> What would you guys pick ? Or if you have any other advices / products, please post them.
> 
> THank you very much
> 
> PS: I will be mostly on air / water cooling.


with a 1080p display if you have no intentions of going surround or upgrading anytime soon, forget the 290x or the titan. forget the kpe too, no point for people who arent bench oriented using extreme cooling imo. Get yourself a 780ti and it will more than max games for a long time to come.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So wait you are only running triple buffering? No vsync at all from d3d or nvcp or in game?


if your asking me, i cant get vsync to work at all with D3D + no beep which is really making me wonder. Though i have a standalone version, not a installer based .. .. you?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> My main card is 87.9% ASIC I'm curious what I can pull w/ that.


try this one on for size.. i have 3 that are 86-88 and one that is 66 LOL. totally screws me overclocking. It uses .025mv more than the other 3 which will be tolerable come tax time when i get on some water, but for now its a nightmare on air. 1.225 on 3 cards but 1.250 on one of the 4 just doesnt sit well


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> And here i sit bored with 2 Titan in my system with the newly acquired 4930k and i cant find one good game to run.


Hehe, I would not mind grabbing another Titan, but I only have plans to buy another after next month. Right now knee deep in modding, and rebuilding my system. I have actually lost track of the money I have thrown in on just tools, and modding material. But then again, I probably still spend more on art supplies than this.









Finally got the waterblock installed on my Titan. Was taking my good time since my first go putting a waterblock on a GPU.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> try this one on for size.. i have 3 that are 86-88 and one that is 66 LOL. totally screws me overclocking. It uses .025mv more than the other 3 which will be tolerable come tax time when i get on some water, but for now its a nightmare on air. 1.225 on 3 cards but 1.250 on one of the 4 just doesnt sit well


You know there's an edit button as well as a "multi" button so you can respond to all posts in one shot vs spamming right? I notice you do this on a LOT of threads.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Oh jeez, missed that. Ran it and went to update the ID mismatch, my machine blue screened and now evga can't find the display wrapper or my 2nd card...
> 
> Looks like its reinstalling, since my resolution is like 640/480 lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retrying lol I"ll post afterwards.
> 
> Kk re ran everything now its back to normal, though at startup everything was really wonky, and took a while before my other displays would come on since it only detected 1 card, then 2 then later 3, gonna continue on with the guides as I see on evga the power target has been unlocked.
> 
> Alright now all thats left is the *Volt/LLC MOD*,
> 
> So I wanna ask this , since I can't really push the card to much *do I need this mod?* if so *what exactly does it do again?* Appreciate it!


LLC stands for Load Line Calibration, its a power saving feature and its there to support the boost, just like in the CPU´s!
When you set it to disable = 0%, you have an increase of 0.025V to the value you set in AB all the time! it provides a stabler voltage to the core!
When its default =53%, its like increasing 0.025V and decreasing the same value around the value you set in AB, as it increases or decreases depending the load the GPU has!
But with the latest drivers with the inclusion of the power balance feature for the 780Ti it seems some cards with LLC disabled (with the hack exe in startup folder) have crashes and freezes!
And no, i dont think you need it, only if you bench (short periods) at high clocks and need the extra stability, for gaming (long periods) i don't think its "healthy" for the VRM modules as it (LLC) stresses them too much when disabled! But that´s a matter for an article im writing and will be posted shortly!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> if your asking me, i cant get vsync to work at all with D3D + no beep which is really making me wonder. Though i have a standalone version, not a installer based .. .. you?


What is this beep you speak of? I'm using the stand alone D3D, as i wasn't sure if the one in rivatuner was actually doing anything, so i disabled it, & started using the stand alone. I force physX on in nvcp, & use buffering from the stand alone.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> LLC stands for Load Line Calibration, its a power saving feature and its there to support the boost, just like in the CPU´s!
> When you set it to disable = 0%, you have an increase of 0.025V to the value you set in AB all the time! it provides a stabler voltage to the core!
> When its default =53%, its like increasing 0.025V and decreasing the same value around the value you set in AB, as it increases or decreases depending the load the GPU has!
> But with the latest drivers with the inclusion of the power balance feature for the 780Ti it seems some cards with LLC disabled (with the hack exe in startup folder) have crashes and freezes!
> And no, i dont think you need it, only if you bench (short periods) at high clocks and need the extra stability, for gaming (long periods) i don't think its "healthy" for the VRM modules as it (LLC) stresses them too much when disabled! But that´s a matter for an article im writing and will be posted shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ah ok appreciate it, I loaded the 1006mhz v2 bios since I believe that's the newest / recommended? Currently leaving power @ 115% max for now and seeing how that goes. highest my GPU's get on gaming is 30C w/ DayZ in SLI @ max settings, which for a non SLI enabled game isn't to bad since that normally forces cards to go crazy.

Gonna try it w/ a few others as well.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah ok appreciate it, I loaded the 1006mhz v2 bios since I believe that's the newest / recommended? Currently leaving power @ 115% max for now and seeing how that goes. highest my GPU's get on gaming is 30C w/ DayZ in SLI @ max settings, which for a non SLI enabled game isn't to bad since that normally forces cards to go crazy.
> 
> Gonna try it w/ a few others as well.


wow! Nice and cool! I idle @ ~30c on warm days!

with this cool weather, & the window open, ~27c idle... still ~40 load. going to re-TIM all three of my cards when I get my mobo shroud in this week. Luckily i still have some fujipoly left.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wow! Nice and cool! I idle @ ~30c on warm days!
> 
> with this cool weather, & the window open, ~27c idle... still ~40 load. going to re-TIM all three of my cards when I get my mobo shroud in this week. Luckily i still have some fujipoly left.


Well weathers already around 80-85 here in the day time but i idle about 17-20.

I might pick up some sensors to test the vrms since the only tests with my blocks didnt include the backplate.

Gonna hit the store later today and get a few more AF fand for the front and i should be good.

Question on the 1200i for anyone, is it in single rail by default or multi if multi how do I hook into it as i see nowhere to plug the included cable into from the power supply for usb..


----------



## valkeriefire

I finally upgraded my X750/AX750 rebrand to a EVGA G2 1000w. (newegg had them onsale for $140 after rebate last week). I am hoping it will be enough to prevent the restarts I was getting with the 750w PSU. So far at stock Skynet 1006mhz and voltage I have not had any crashes with SLi. I've upped the voltage to 1.212 @ 1150mhz and I'll take it from there. I'm playing BF4 for stability testing.

Also my H20 setup comes later this week, so in about a week and half I should be underwater. I've never wanted to water cool, but you get dual XSPC blocks and backplates for almost nothing, how can you not?


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Count me into the club with my dual Titans SC.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Congrats buddy! Two Titan SC's is the sweet spot!


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I'm a bit worried about combining rails but also at the same time hoping to stick to one PSU, but may have to go with 2.
> 
> Easier question, is anyone here running 3x SLI (not max voltage but say between 1.2-1.3) on a single PSU as well as an OC CPU and not having issues? If so what PSU are you using? or is it straight up recommended go Dual, which in that case I'd keep the 1200i and grab a 750 or 800 from the store but trying to keep that slow open for more drives JUST in case I can get away w/ 1.
> 
> Edit updated my RIG in my sig (YUNA) as these are the current parts I have, and am building upon for this build.


Yeah mate Im running an AX1200 with three Titans and heavily clocked 3930K up to 5ghz for benching and no issues yet, but with that said Im running stock bios on all cards and I can get them to 1200 easy on stock bios. I am hesitant to change the Bios because the jump in power draw at 1.3v and above.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Yeah mate Im running an AX1200 with three Titans and heavily clocked 3930K up to 5ghz for benching and no issues yet, but with that said Im running stock bios on all cards and I can get them to 1200 easy on stock bios. I am hesitant to change the Bios because the jump in power draw at 1.3v and above.


I'm jelly, one of my titans conks out @ ~1137 @ stock volts. SO! That means all three titans conk out @ 1137... Oh well, that's what more voltage is for... Though, iv'e yet to meet a game that requires over 1137/+500 mem to run max possible settings (yet to get into BF4 though)


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm jelly, one of my titans conks out @ ~1137 @ stock volts. SO! That means all three titans conk out @ 1137... Oh well, that's what more voltage is for... Though, iv'e yet to meet a game that requires over 1137/+500 mem to run max possible settings (yet to get into BF4 though)


Wow, my Titans seem to like 1137 also. They can do that stock, but anything past that causes frees. Voltage doesn't help too much for me though, I tried 1176 and got freezes, but 1150 works.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Wow, my Titans seem to like 1137 also. They can do that stock, but anything past that causes frees. Voltage doesn't help too much for me though, I tried 1176 and got freezes, but 1150 works.


My Titans only become unstable when I play with the memory, anything over +100 memory clock and they crash, other than that I'm not really sure how high they will clock but they are set up at 1170 for everyday gaming and solid as a rock.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well ppl with 2, 3 or 4 Titans can run conservative clocks. Myself with one need all the juice I can squeeze!

Even though I consider mine not that great, I can get 1254MHz and +730 on the memory 24/7. This is with the 1.3v volt AB hack with LLC, which loads down to 1.25v.

System is running pretty smooth, sometimes you just have to leave things alone when it's that way and don't change a thing!


----------



## Panther Al

The two I have was stable folders at 1200 for over two months using the stock bios. One of them I took off of folding duty so I could game, but the other is still a 24/7 folder since August, and nary an issue so far. *knocks on wood*


----------



## LunaP

Hmm since im not applying the llc/volt hack. Whats the increment for oc? +13 at a time ? Or something i can jump to ? Looking around 1150 - 1200 or less.

Also should i use the evga or rivatuner?


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Wow, my Titans seem to like 1137 also. They can do that stock, but anything past that causes frees. Voltage doesn't help too much for me though, I tried 1176 and got freezes, but 1150 works.


I had mine clocked @1200mhz for a few days straight of folding. Seemed stable enough for me on stock voltage, no errors. Had to runs the fans at max though









I wish I had a place to mount a radiator so I could put the titans and CPU under water.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm since im not applying the llc/volt hack. Whats the increment for oc? +13 at a time ? Or something i can jump to ? Looking around 1150 - 1200 or less.
> 
> Also should i use the evga or rivatuner?


Volt mod or no volt mod, the 13mhz increments are always the same!








Check my OC guide for details: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
Your OC will go as far as your chip ASIC coded information about leakage allows it to go: *Xmhz = XVolts*
Every card is different and every OC will fail if and when the current is not stable for the clocks you set!
AB allows you to do the voltmod later if you wish and allows you also to have x64 executables (BF4, COD etc) with OSD unlike Px which does not have support for 64 bits!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## PhantomTaco

Hey Guys I've got a quick question for you. I was using one of the skyn3t BIOS for my Titans, and reflashed them back to stock EVGA Titans, but I still get the startup splash screen for the skyn3t bios. Any idea why or how to fix this?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Hey Guys I've got a quick question for you. I was using one of the skyn3t BIOS for my Titans, and reflashed them back to stock EVGA Titans, but I still get the startup splash screen for the skyn3t bios. Any idea why or how to fix this?


You mixed up the bios names and flashed back the same bios, its the only explanation!









Use EZ3flash to flash the bios, its easier!, Its in my SIG along with my guide!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Groove2013

Here is my latest Valley bench score @ 1202 MHz core & 7400 MHz memory @ 1.213 V stock air (ASIC 78,2 %) (max power consumption 351 W = 117 %)



Also stable for several hours of BF & DayZ + several runs of FireStrike Extreme.


----------



## Creator

My second Titan just died, in the same exact way my first did. This time it was folding. I was using no more than 90% TDP because that's what I limited it to in AB. It was running stock. I thought it was going to be fine with the ACX cooler blowing air down onto the card (and actively cooling those R33 chokes).

Unbelievable. I've never had GPUs die on me in my entire life since I started building PCs in 2005, and now the two most expensive (by far) that I have ever bought both died within a year.

I'm starting to consider AMD now because while the Titans were/are awesome, if I can't run them 24/7 without them blowing up on me in the long run, then I may need to consider other options. I'm also wondering if the problem may be coming from somewhere else somehow...


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> My second Titan just died, in the same exact way my first did. This time it was folding. I was using no more than 90% TDP because that's what I limited it to in AB. It was running stock. I thought it was going to be fine with the ACX cooler blowing air down onto the card (and actively cooling those R33 chokes).
> 
> Unbelievable. I've never had GPUs die on me in my entire life since I started building PCs in 2005, and now the two most expensive (by far) that I have ever bought both died within a year.


Voltage?
Temperature?


----------



## Creator

1.10V and around 70C with the ACX cooler. Everything was well within spec when this happened, as was the first even more so minus no cooling on the chokes. But this one had active air cooling over them.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 1.10V and around 70C with the ACX cooler. Everything was well within spec when this happened, as was the first even more so minus no cooling on the chokes. But this one had active air cooling over them.


Very strange.
Never encountered this kind of problems with previous GPUs I've owned & overclocked before upgrading to Titan that is also overclocked.


----------



## Creator

Maybe that earliest batch had some QC issues. Because both of my Titans came from the first 3 weeks of Titan release. But either way, this is just overall very frustrating. I'm going to get a new motherboard just incase the one I have now may have somehow played a part. I really wish some custom PCB Titans came out because my confidence in this reference design for heavy long term workloads is just now shot. And the 3GB of VRAM on the GTX 780 is going to be feel lacking. And while the 4GB of the 290 isn't much better, I at least have confidence in AMD durability having ran 79XX cards mining in a 85-100F room over the summer (and still running today).


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Maybe that earliest batch had some QC issues. Because both of my Titans came from the first 3 weeks of Titan release.


Have mine since 4 april.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Got mine the first week of March and they are both still running strong.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 1.10V and around 70C with the ACX cooler. Everything was well within spec when this happened, as was the first even more so minus no cooling on the chokes. But this one had active air cooling over them.


That is indeed weird, can you check the board to see anything burned? Probably a bad board?


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> My second Titan just died, in the same exact way my first did. This time it was folding. I was using no more than 90% TDP because that's what I limited it to in AB. It was running stock. I thought it was going to be fine with the ACX cooler blowing air down onto the card (and actively cooling those R33 chokes).
> 
> Unbelievable. I've never had GPUs die on me in my entire life since I started building PCs in 2005, and now the two most expensive (by far) that I have ever bought both died within a year.
> 
> I'm starting to consider AMD now because while the Titans were/are awesome, if I can't run them 24/7 without them blowing up on me in the long run, then I may need to consider other options. I'm also wondering if the problem may be coming from somewhere else somehow...


Just Do It (= You will not regret it! ( I never regret staying with AMD







)


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Got mine the first week of March and they are both still running strong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That is indeed weird, can you check the board to see anything burned? Probably a bad board?


Do you guys load them near 24/7 by any chance? I didn't have any issues, but around 2 months ago is when I started near 24/7 load on my Titans. And now they are both dead.

I'm going to check when I get home as I need to put the stock cooler on it before sending it back in, but I'm fully expecting to see the R33 choke having blown up like on my Titan that went 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Indeed very weird Creator... Did you got both units new? If not did you got both used from the same seller? Is it possible that MB and PSU had any play on this?

Hope you figure this out...


----------



## Groove2013

So should I lower my mem frequency from 7400 MHz to let's say 6600-6800 MHz for 24/7 usage because of only 2 R33 chokes?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You mixed up the bios names and flashed back the same bios, its the only explanation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use EZ3flash to flash the bios, its easier!, Its in my SIG along with my guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey thanks for your reply OccamRazor. Just to be clear because I am using a motherboard with a PLX Chip (G1 Sniper 5). If I have my Titans in slots 1 and 3, would the correct numbers for the bat file be 6 and 9?? Thanks


----------



## Drag-On

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Do you guys load them near 24/7 by any chance? I didn't have any issues, but around 2 months ago is when I started near 24/7 load on my Titans. And now they are both dead.
> 
> I'm going to check when I get home as I need to put the stock cooler on it before sending it back in, but I'm fully expecting to see the R33 choke having blown up like on my Titan that went 2 weeks ago.


I've also had one of my Titans die on me while folding as well. I was using the EVGA ACX cooler too. When I removed the ACX cooler to send it in for RMA, I saw that one of the chokes was toast.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag-On*
> 
> I've also had one of my Titans die on me while folding as well. I was using the EVGA ACX cooler too. When I removed the ACX cooler to send it in for RMA, I saw that one of the chokes was toast.


What was your vRAM mem clock? 7000 MHz?


----------



## djriful

I think most TITAN die because of the R33 as far I seen and search up. :/ I'm glad whoever point out to put thermal tape on it for EK watercool blocks.


----------



## Drag-On

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> What was your vRAM mem clock? 7000 MHz?


I was on stock mem clock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Do you guys load them near 24/7 by any chance? I didn't have any issues, but around 2 months ago is when I started near 24/7 load on my Titans. And now they are both dead.
> 
> I'm going to check when I get home as I need to put the stock cooler on it before sending it back in, but I'm fully expecting to see the R33 choke having blown up like on my Titan that went 2 weeks ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag-On*
> 
> I've also had one of my Titans die on me while folding as well. I was using the EVGA ACX cooler too. When I removed the ACX cooler to send it in for RMA, I saw that one of the chokes was toast.


Did you guys had Double Precision enabled?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you guys had Double Precision enabled?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Can this influence anything in anyway? Durability/longevity?
Have DP disabled for higher clocks/gaming.
Should I enable it?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Can this influence anything in anyway?
> Have DP disabled for higher clocks/gaming.
> Should I enable it?


No, it cuts your clocks and memory!








But enables a higher power draw and loads the cuda cores to the max when specific software is used, games do not have any advantage with D.P. enabled!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, it cuts your clocks and memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But enables a higher power draw and loads the cuda cores to the max when specific software is used, games do not have any advantage with D.P. enabled!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thx

So would it be safe to run @ 7400 MHz mem clock with no worry to blow up R33 chokes as for you?

Oh, on air!


----------



## abirli

How do I disable dp?


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> How do I disable dp?


right click on desktop -> NVIDIA Control Panel -> Manage 3D settings -> Double precision set to "none"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Thx
> 
> So would it be safe to run @ 7400 MHz mem clock with no worry to blow up R33 chokes as for you?
> 
> Oh, on air!


If i were you i would run stock with air cooling! The R33 inductors (chokes) are burning with heat with the sustained "cooking" that 24/7 high current/low voltage/high load folding produces, go for water if you want 24/7 workload!
For gaming is less worrisome but for long game sessions i would worry though!
A [email protected] has some parts of the VRM area AT over 100C when some components working temperature is 85C, the longer they stay above that delta, the higher the probability of burning!
Stay safe!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Thx
> 
> So would it be safe to run @ 7400 MHz mem clock with no worry to blow up R33 chokes as for you?
> 
> Oh, on air!
> 
> 
> 
> If i were you i would run stock with air cooling! The R33 inductors (chokes) are burning with heat with the sustained "cooking" that 24/7 high current/low voltage/high load folding produces, go for water if you want 24/7 workload!
> For gaming is less worrisome but for long game sessions i would worry though!
> A [email protected] has some parts of the VRM area AT over 100C when some components working temperature is 85C, the longer they stay above that delta, the higher the probability of burning!
> Stay safe!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

This tells me that Nvidia need to redesign the stock cooler... *cough* EVGA might as well. EK instruction too for the block!


----------



## valkeriefire

My H20 components are arriving on Thursday and I will be assembling my loop on Saturday. I won't be able to actually run the rig for several days after that, but at least I can run the loop and check for leaks. Here is my final plan... Please let me know if you see something that could be improved upon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*


With luck I will be posting some 45C temps late next week.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This tells me that Nvidia need to redesign the stock cooler... *cough* EVGA might as well. EK instruction too for the block!


Let me jump on this a bit.

Nvidia, EVGA or AMD don't need to redesign the stock cooler.

The Intensive heat for 24/7 in a certain point is a trapped heat because air cooling cannot product enough cooling for 24/7 folding or whatever you want to use for 24/7 running.

Like Ed said here

If i were you i would run stock with air cooling!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If i were you i would run stock with air cooling! *The R33 inductors (chokes) are burning with heat with the sustained "cooking" that 24/7 high current/low voltage/high load folding produces*, go for water if you want 24/7 workload!
> For gaming is less worrisome but for long game sessions i would worry though!
> A [email protected] has some parts of the VRM area AT over 100C when some components working temperature is 85C, the longer they stay above that delta, the higher the probability of burning!
> Stay safe!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Any GPU at this point can die at any point because not enough cooling and exhausting during the load period.

I don't disagree about the R33 on Titan issue. Gaming section it never longer than couples hours per day or bench only take you a couple minutes and GPU get's cooled back till you start another session.

Water cooling for this type of join is the best way to go.

Be safe, Play safe and be cool while enjoin it.

best

skyn3t

Ed: Apache with Axe going to fishing with *T* and *B* showing off









Huge Hug for all Titan's Owners , I don't post here for such long time. and laddies a smack for ya's.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Let me jump on this a bit.
> 
> Nvidia, EVGA or AMD don't need to redesign the stock cooler.
> 
> The Intensive heat for 24/7 in a certain point is a trapped heat because air cooling cannot product enough cooling for 24/7 folding or whatever you want to use for 24/7 running.
> 
> Like Ed said here
> 
> If i were you i would run stock with air cooling!
> Any GPU at this point can die at any point because not enough cooling and exhausting during the load period.
> 
> I don't disagree about the R33 on Titan issue. Gaming section it never longer than couples hours per day or bench only take you a couple minutes and GPU get's cooled back till you start another session.
> 
> Water cooling for this type of join is the best way to go.
> 
> Be safe, Play safe and be cool while enjoin it.
> 
> best
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> *Ed: Apache with Axe going to fishing with T and B showing off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Huge Hug for all Titan's Owners , I don't post here for such long time. and laddies a smack for ya's.


Nah! After summer you and me are going for a couple days to Wyoming for axe practice! You can choose between Shoshone and Arapaho! You can take your *F*. *D*. to blend in!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Actually got my OC stable with my skyrim ENB happy days


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Is Double Precision disabled by default? I did to know it could improve gaming and benchmark performance by having it disabled.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is Double Precision disabled by default? I did to know it could improve gaming and benchmark performance by having it disabled.


It's purely for scientific programs and AutoCad... no benchmarks or games even use double precision at all. And if you enable it, it downclocks the Titan to its base clock of 836 mhz and lower.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I definitely don't remember putting thermal pads on those R33 chokes when I installed my EK blocks last March. If they are burning out due to overheating with blocks installed you guys need to let EK know asap and see what they have to say about it. I'm not worried about mine because I only ever OC them for short benching sessions. I game and do regular computer work with them at stock clocks but seeing what I have lately I'd have to remove the blocks and put some pads on those chokes if I ever decided to fold on these cards which would be a huge PITA.


----------



## LunaP

Hmm since we're on the topic, and since I"m on a fresh install of windows / drivers. Any other settings you guys recommend to turn on / off in the nvidia display panel? Gonna also run Skupples D3D hack once I find what page its on and test that.


----------



## spiderxjz82

I have now sent EK a support ticket to let them know they have titans failing on their waterblocks









Of course, I'm not sure what the situation would be like had the card had thermal pads on those chokes... but still.

I'm running it really low now to avoid that situation again. As I don't even know if the failed card will pass through the RMA procedure correctly.


----------



## abirli

so disabling dp can get me higher clocked or am i reading it wrong?


----------



## turtletrax

DP is disabled by default, so unless you have enabled it manually it is off.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> so disabling dp can get me higher clocked or am i reading it wrong?


depends what you are doing with it. DP is not for gaming.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> depends what you are doing with it. DP is not for gaming.


i was just seeing if disabling it would help me get higher clocks while overclocking. but if it is disabled by default i guess it doesnt


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> i was just seeing if disabling it would help me get higher clocks while overclocking. but if it is disabled by default i guess it doesnt


Yeah it should be disabled by default. There is a specific option that you need to manually enable it via the nVidia Control Panel.


----------



## whyscotty

I'm using a EVGA 1300 - can I use the single cable with dual pci-e connectors to power a Titan?

Also would it be suitable to overclock/overvolt?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> I'm using a EVGA 1300 - can I use the single cable with dual pci-e connectors to power a Titan?
> 
> Also would it be suitable to overclock/overvolt?


The dual cable is a non-issue. I use three of them to power my three titans.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The dual cable is a non-issue. I use three of them to power my three titans.


Nice I can remove 2 cables then, I assumed 2 per gpu was better, but 1 cables makes for a cleaner case. Thank you.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The dual cable is a non-issue. I use three of them to power my three titans.


You my friend are a star









+rep


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So i was doing a virus/malware scan with combofix and....

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\users\DREAMX~1\AppData\Local\Temp\INS_bc8f8c60.TMP
c:\users\Dreamxtreme\AppData\Local\Temp\INS_bc8f8c60.TMP
c:\users\Dreamxtreme\AppData\Roaming\eb9c6804.dat
c:\users\Dreamxtreme\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\LLC-0.EXE


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So i was doing a virus/malware scan with combofix and....
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> c:\users\DREAMX~1\AppData\Local\Temp\INS_bc8f8c60.TMP
> 
> c:\users\Dreamxtreme\AppData\Local\Temp\INS_bc8f8c60.TMP
> 
> c:\users\Dreamxtreme\AppData\Roaming\eb9c6804.dat
> 
> c:\users\Dreamxtreme\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\LLC-0.EXE


Darn those false positives


----------



## skupples

Idk what the temp files are but I can tell you that the llc.exe triggered because its not certified. Temp folderes are a really common place for malware to Manifest.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Idk what the temp files are but I can tell you that the llc.exe triggered because its not certified. Temp folderes are a really common place for malware to Manifest.


I had horror time trying to exclude it from Bitdefender lol, every second it removes it while trying to get into the settings. Gosh it was annoying, over sensitive AV.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I had horror time trying to exclude it from Bitdefender lol, every second it removes it while trying to get into the settings. Gosh it was annoying, over sensitive AV.


Which is why i dont run an AV . just do a combofix when i think somethings up. which is getting harder to tell on this beast


----------



## provost

So picked up a lone kingpin Ti classy for some benching, but I can't get anyone to part with their EVBOT for any price.








Anyway, Titans are my long term investment play because of its VRAM. Since I already have a phase, I could not resist getting one if these cards. the sole purpose is to bench these









By the way, what's up with "vendor rep" showing up with everyone's forum name profile? Is this a bestowed title or something....lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So picked up a lone kingpin Ti classy for some benching, but I can't get anyone to part with their EVBOT for any price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Titans are my long term investment play because of its VRAM. Since I already have a phase, I could not resist getting one if these cards. the sole purpose is to bench these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what's up with "vendor rep" showing up with everyone's forum name profile? Is this a bestowed title or something....lol


we finally got LDC partnered up with OCN so we became vendor reps









excited for some kingpin results


----------



## RushiMP

Anyone got a high ASIC card they want to sell? I would pay ASIC% x 10. So 85% = $850.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Anyone got a high ASIC card they want to sell? I would pay ASIC% x 10. So 85% = $850.


Very tempting since mine is 87% on my highest and 69 On my lowest I believe.

Also bump~
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm since we're on the topic, and since I"m on a fresh install of windows / drivers. Any other settings you guys recommend to turn on / off in the nvidia display panel? Gonna also run Skupples D3D hack once I find what page its on and test that.
Click to expand...


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Very tempting since mine is 87% on my highest and 69 On my lowest I believe.
> 
> Also bump~


Now fall for that temptation and sell it to me.


----------



## abirli

ive got mine on ebay


----------



## FarmerJo

PMd!!!!


----------



## Evange

http://vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-launch-geforce-gtx-titan-black-edition-q1-2014/70244.html

GTX Titan Black Edition?? Really?? At that price I'll much more prefer to get a Maxwell Titan successor...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-launch-geforce-gtx-titan-black-edition-q1-2014/70244.html
> 
> GTX Titan Black Edition?? Really?? At that price I'll much more prefer to get a Maxwell Titan successor...


me too here.. i expect 100% performance gain over Titan, and this one is just a rebranded 780 Ti with 6gb memory... with an extra 192 cores.... which is a whopping 5% perf increase clock for clock over 2688 cores.


----------



## cravinmild

I thought nvidia said there would never be a 780 with 6gb mem. Sure i read that somewhere .....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I thought nvidia said there would never be a 780 with 6gb mem. Sure i read that somewhere .....


no no. it's just a name thing for Nvidia. The 780 will never carry 6gb vram, as that is reserved for the titan.

SO! They make a 6gb 15SMX(780ti) card & call it titan black edition.

It's going to be voltage locked just like the 780ti, so it's pretty much for any of us who already own titans. It's also going to be just under 1,000$ by all estimates, 900-990$ MSRP.

So, it's benefits are going to be 192 cores, the few extra Texture mapping units, & the B1 revision. Which means it will do better clock speeds @ lower voltages, but will still be locked @ 1.212V. This means that those of us with waterblocks won't have a hard time keeping up with it.

I'll be saving my money for 20nm maxwell, which is likely not going to hit until 2015. All signs point to the 8xx series being another 28NM GPU.


----------



## cravinmild

would the black edition be able to sli with a vanilla titan?

Thanks for the clarification on that btw


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't doubt they'll release the Titan Black Edition but videocardz is total crap. Maxwell will not be launching in Q1...


----------



## provost

Titan is going to last a while because of its 6gb of VRAM. Nvidia never expected that Titan would be unlocked. Their whole sku pricing went out the window when that happened, at least, unofficially, at a limited scale, and for people who were able to take advantage of the volt unlock. So, I am going to stick with my Titans for a while as my main gaming cards.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can't believe my Titans are fast approaching one year old!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Can't believe my Titans are fast approaching one year old!


Its been a great Year for the TITAN


----------



## Ftimster

Guess its time to flash my cards.....can't even imagine buying another Titan branded card definitely waiting for Maxwell


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Titan is going to last a while because of its 6gb of VRAM. Nvidia never expected that Titan would be unlocked. Their whole sku pricing went out the window when that happened, at least, unofficially, at a limited scale, and for people who were able to take advantage of the volt unlock. So, I am going to stick with my Titans for a while as my main gaming cards.


They just eat whatever power you give it, as long you have the cooling capacity on it.


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to stick with my Titans, no reason to dump money into GPUs until I cannot play games at the level of detail that I am used to. So I am thinking atleast 2 years without an update. I know my wallet will be happy


----------



## skupples

Yes, Nvidia was thoroughly pissed when they found out it was so easy to crack the Titan's voltage controller. I would guess they viewed it as loss of profit, as we unlocked untapped potential they wanted to charge money for later on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't doubt they'll release the Titan Black Edition but videocardz is total crap. Maxwell will not be launching in Q1...


techpowerup ran with the story first, for a change. Also, Maxwell will likely launch by June, with a 28nm die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> would the black edition be able to sli with a vanilla titan?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification on that btw


Highly doubtful.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I don't get why Nvidia cares if we increase voltages or not? What's the beef? Is it the idiots burning out their cards (not us) that prompted them to limit voltages on Kepler cards?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to stick with my Titans, no reason to dump money into GPUs until I cannot play games at the level of detail that I am used to. So I am thinking atleast 2 years without an update. I know my wallet will be happy


Just like the switch from a 3970x to a 4960x and RIVE to the Black?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I don't get why Nvidia cares if we increase voltages or not? What's the beef? Is it the idiots burning out their cards (not us) that prompted them to limit voltages on Kepler cards?


Bottom line!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to stick with my Titans, no reason to dump money into GPUs until I cannot play games at the level of detail that I am used to. So I am thinking atleast 2 years without an update. I know my wallet will be happy


Good call. That's my plan too, unless somehow we get a leapfrog tech that is exponentially more powerful than what I have now.
I highly doubt it will happen for PCs, if Intel's new tech is any indication of performance jumps from generation to generation..just incremental improvements from a pc gaming perspective.

I may dabble in a novelty card here or there, but can't see switching out my Titans anytime soon as my main gaming cards.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I don't get why Nvidia cares if we increase voltages or not? What's the beef? Is it the idiots burning out their cards (not us) that prompted them to limit voltages on Kepler cards?


I personally think its viewed as lost sales. I'd put money on that nvidia knows of every card release before the launch of a new series not this "Hey, we just figured out how to squeak out some extra power, here's a refresh" crap they try to get us to swallow, Common practice nowadays. There is really no reason to even upgrade at this point-there is nothing to push these cards currently, No reason to buy new cards and the cards we have we are making as powerful as the next series with voltage unlocks.


----------



## LunaP

Alright started messing with clock speeds on my Titan yesterday, I did NOT apply the LLC / Voltage Hack since I'm still on my AX1200i

So as opposed to Occam's Guide, I'm using X Precision for now... I bumped bolts a tad from 1.5 to 1.75 but tempted to push out @ 1212v for now as I believe that would be a safe limit without powering down. So far CPU stable @ 4.5 on 1.35 v going to try 1.3 then 1.275 then 1.25 and see where my optimal point is later.

Question on the Clocking though, for power target, is it OK to push for 115-130% @ 1212V? or what would be the recommended high for now? I ran with +91 on the offset for Core and +13 for RAM for starters, definitely increased the temps by about 5-7C

Curious what I should aim for next, as for now I really didn't see much or any gain from the current settings I did, but then again the one game I tested it with doesn't really have an SLI profile either, and rages from 30-90 fps back and forth, so tempted to test Skupples D3D override to see if that helps at all. It's a new MMO.

Also question on surround mode.

There are two modes I have:

First = Dedicate 1 card to PhysX and the other 2 to surround giving me a total of 8 monitors if I want
2nd = Split it up and Have surround + 1 accessory.

Are there any pros/cons to either? as I went w/ option 2 for now as I have 1 1080 up for skype/monitoring my temps while I play on surround. Might add another but may also keep it @ 3+1 and turn the accessory into a 1440 as well since I have 4 koreans atm.

Which do you guys recommend if any, I have my CPU as PhysX atm.


----------



## abirli

im starting to recondsider putting my titans up for sale...may just hold on to them


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am going to stick with my Titans, no reason to dump money into GPUs until I cannot play games at the level of detail that I am used to. So I am thinking atleast 2 years without an update. I know my wallet will be happy
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the switch from a 3970x to a 4960x and RIVE to the Black?
Click to expand...

LOL hahahah.. I am saving up for a new house now so I have to put the PC on hold for a year or so.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> LOL hahahah.. I am saving up for a new house now so I have to put the PC on hold for a year or so.


It's bout time you held off, I was starting to get jealous!


----------



## skupples

I hate to say it, but i'm holding out on Mantle. If AMD is really able to let the cat out of the bag, then i'll likely be dropping the titans for 290x side grades. I would also wait to see how many developers jump on board. It has the complete possibility of ending up like Glide.

It's pretty obvious @ this point that Nvidia will never look to adapt it, even if it's 20-30% across the board performance gain. It sounds like Nvidia will be trying to resurrect openGL due to the new extensions. John Carmack wouldn't be running around talking about it every chance he gets other wise.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Having some really bad luck with stuck screws on the back of my second hand titans. I'm drilling one screw off atm. The other card has a different head on it. Anyone can tell me what size tool I need for it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Having some really bad luck with stuck screws on the back of my second hand titans. I'm drilling one screw off atm. The other card has a different head on it. Anyone can tell me what size tool I need for it?


Torx T6


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Having some really bad luck with stuck screws on the back of my second hand titans. I'm drilling one screw off atm. The other card has a different head on it. Anyone can tell me what size tool I need for it?


It's called T-6 TORX.... I would recommend warming it up with a hair dryer, as they do tend to use a bit of blue lock-tight on them. You also have one or two screws on the front of the I/O that need to be removed. I always forget about those.

/shakes fist @ Mrtooshort.


----------



## FarmerJo

hey guys!!
just thought id post a little update on mining with a gtx titan. currently i am running with the styn3t bios and have the voltage set to 1.231 which with vdroop is around 1.188. i am able to have my card stable at 1280mhz and am getting over 800khash and with the recent update of cudaminer only using 126% power! pm me if you need help setting your card up!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey guys!!
> just thought id post a little update on mining with a gtx titan. currently i am running with the styn3t bios and have the voltage set to 1.231 which with vdroop is around 1.188. i am able to have my card stable at 1280mhz and am getting over 800khash and with the recent update of cudaminer only using 126% power! pm me if you need help setting your card up!


Golden chip... me jelly.


----------



## Furlans

I exchanged my 780Ti ( [email protected],212v )with a Titan....

1381/[email protected],425v..... Silicon lottery hate me


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey guys!!
> just thought id post a little update on mining with a gtx titan. currently i am running with the styn3t bios and have the voltage set to 1.231 which with vdroop is around 1.188. i am able to have my card stable at 1280mhz and am getting over 800khash and with the recent update of cudaminer only using 126% power! pm me if you need help setting your card up!


PM sent. Please guide me to run CUDAminer. When I tried to run the bat file, it will open and close immediately. Thanks.


----------



## Izuke

Hi guys, i have 4 GTX Gainward TITAN, trying to flash them with the Skyn3t 1006 bios from 928 one. But nvflash says:

C:\Users\Izuke\Desktop\nvFlash>Nvflash -4 -5 -6 y.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.142)

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN (10DE,1005,3842,2791) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN (10DE,1005,3842,2791) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00

Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN (10DE,1005,3842,2791) H:--:NRM B:03,PCI,D:00,F:00

Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN (10DE,1005,3842,2791) H:--:NRM B:04,PCI,D:00,F:00

No matches found.

What am i missing here?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> Hi guys, i have 4 GTX Gainward TITAN, trying to flash them with the Skyn3t 1006 bios from 928 one. But nvflash says:
> 
> C:\Users\Izuke\Desktop\nvFlash>Nvflash -4 -5 -6 y.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.142)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN (10DE,1005,3842,2791) H:--:NRM B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN (10DE,1005,3842,2791) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN (10DE,1005,3842,2791) H:--:NRM B:03,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Adapter: GeForce GTX TITAN (10DE,1005,3842,2791) H:--:NRM B:04,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> No matches found.
> 
> What am i missing here?


Try to use ezflash from occamrazor sig. Also, the bios file should be named x.rom not y.rom

hope it helps.


----------



## klepp0906

Just wanted to mention something that took me by surprise the other day. Something I will now use as ammo when people flame us titan users. Something that makes me feel much more justified and happy about my purchase.

I reinstalled wow the other day. I love ffxiv but I'm not sure if I will stick with it permanently yet. That coupled with falling behind on t16 raiding I figured I would play both for now.

Ffxiv cranked to its visual max was using 2800mb of VRAM. This may go up quite a bit when the dx11 client goes live with it's high def textures but for now It supports dx9 and has a slew of performance issues in SLI.

Wow on the other hand, runs like a bat out of hell and while I can't stand not having SLI work in windowed, the surprising part is that it uses more VRAM than ffxiv. 3200mb

Now if I went with the 780ti I was considering with my taxes, I wouldn't even be able to enjoy wow without turning it down. Meh!

So long story short, titan is still very very valid as a new purchase/choice if u ask me. Single display? Sure 9/10 a 780ti would be ideal, but if u will ever go surround, or want to be cautious regarding future games, titan all the way.

I'm amazed wow was maxing out 3gb of VRAM. That is all.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright started messing with clock speeds on my Titan yesterday, I did NOT apply the LLC / Voltage Hack since I'm still on my AX1200i
> 
> So as opposed to Occam's Guide, I'm using X Precision for now... I bumped bolts a tad from 1.5 to 1.75 but tempted to push out @ 1212v for now as I believe that would be a safe limit without powering down. So far CPU stable @ 4.5 on 1.35 v going to try 1.3 then 1.275 then 1.25 and see where my optimal point is later.
> 
> Question on the Clocking though, for power target, is it OK to push for 115-130% @ 1212V? or what would be the recommended high for now? I ran with +91 on the offset for Core and +13 for RAM for starters, definitely increased the temps by about 5-7C
> 
> Curious what I should aim for next, as for now I really didn't see much or any gain from the current settings I did, but then again the one game I tested it with doesn't really have an SLI profile either, and rages from 30-90 fps back and forth, so tempted to test Skupples D3D override to see if that helps at all. It's a new MMO.
> 
> Also question on surround mode.
> 
> There are two modes I have:
> 
> First = Dedicate 1 card to PhysX and the other 2 to surround giving me a total of 8 monitors if I want
> 2nd = Split it up and Have surround + 1 accessory.
> 
> Are there any pros/cons to either? as I went w/ option 2 for now as I have 1 1080 up for skype/monitoring my temps while I play on surround. Might add another but may also keep it @ 3+1 and turn the accessory into a 1440 as well since I have 4 koreans atm.
> 
> Which do you guys recommend if any, I have my CPU as PhysX atm.


Bumpin for love ~


----------



## Furlans

Does the XOC Bios help for water benching? How it does?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Bumpin for love ~


from what I understand surround can only ever support 4 monitors, 3 for gaming, 1 for accessory. Those clocks are relatively low, I run my titans @ +136 core +500 mem @ 1.212v w/ power set to 200%... I set the power that high so that throttling is never an issue, even then it only ever peaks ~110%. It's only going to use it if it needs it.


----------



## Jessekin32

Anyone feel they can estimate the price of used Titan's AFTER the new GTX Titan BE and GTX 790 are released?

Might pick one up after the prices drop to SLI.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Does the XOC Bios help for water benching? How it does?


By removing "certain" limitations (read protections) that really its use only makes sense with LN2 and DICE cooling, water is not enough and air could burn your card easily!
I always advise people NOT to play with X0C bios, you can have a very bad day if something goes wrong!
Some wisecracks normally say" i use the X0C bios and nothing happened, i did not burn my card and i use air cooling", it might not in the right circumstances but if something goes wrong you can say goodbye to your card! Its like those guys that think the GK110 VRM's can be cooled with small heatsinks, it can but a heatspike will surely burn them in a flash!
Bottom line! When OC, heat is your enemy! The higher the current, the higher the heat, install appropriate cooling for the intended OC power draw and heat output!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> from what I understand surround can only ever support 4 monitors, 3 for gaming, 1 for accessory. Those clocks are relatively low, I run my titans @ +136 core +500 mem @ 1.212v w/ power set to 200%... I set the power that high so that throttling is never an issue, even then it only ever peaks ~110%. It's only going to use it if it needs it.


Well i can either run 3+1 or 3 + any
Just curious if there was a diff. Did you run the llc / volt mode before setting urs and why is mem so high i though core was the main part for differences.

Might explain why i havent seen even 1 fps diff lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Well i can either run 3+1 or 3 + any
> Just curious if there was a diff. Did you run the llc / volt mode before setting urs and why is mem so high i though core was the main part for differences.
> 
> Might explain why i havent seen even 1 fps diff lol.


I haven't messed with accessories in surround, but i was under the impression from the information on Nvidia's site that the "span all monitors" setting can only support one accessory, the other way is not surround... I think...

I run my memory @ +500 because it seems to have little impact on my max clock speeds @ 1.212 high mem clock does little for single monitor, but makes things smoother in surround.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jessekin32*
> 
> Anyone feel they can estimate the price of used Titan's AFTER the new GTX Titan BE and GTX 790 are released?
> 
> Might pick one up after the prices drop to SLI.


Were either of these announced? If so I doubt the 790 will change anything. A faster titan would undoubtedly drop it slightly north of 780ti I'm sure.
That's assuming either ever happens.


----------



## Jessekin32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Were either of these announced? If so I doubt the 790 will change anything. A faster titan would undoubtedly drop it slightly north of 780ti I'm sure.
> That's assuming either ever happens.


Yeah, in the last few days. Google "GTX 790" you'll see all the articles.


----------



## Panther Al

All those articles reference back to VideoCardz, which isn't the best source of info in the world... so take with a hefty sized grain of salt.

That said, I hope its true.


----------



## Furlans

http://imageshack.com/a/img585/2757/lknq.png

I got this score with my 1398/3802 titan.

BTW i have had some problem in this run:
-The Titan had two HUGE drop of fps
-The titan with skynet bios ans LLC Hack dropped his clock from 1398 to 1320 in the lastests 4 scenes.
-The PSU Corsair TX750M was brutally buzzing.

Any tips?


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img585/2757/lknq.png
> 
> I got this score with my 1398/3802 titan.
> 
> BTW i have had some problem in this run:
> -The Titan had two HUGE drop of fps
> -The titan with skynet bios ans LLC Hack dropped his clock from 1398 to 1320 in the lastests 4 scenes.
> -The PSU Corsair TX750M was brutally buzzing.
> 
> Any tips?


Get those cards off that PSU quickly before you fry something. That is way overloaded IMO.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img585/2757/lknq.png
> 
> I got this score with my 1398/3802 titan.
> 
> BTW i have had some problem in this run:
> -The Titan had two HUGE drop of fps
> -The titan with skynet bios ans LLC Hack dropped his clock from 1398 to 1320 in the lastests 4 scenes.
> -The PSU Corsair TX750M *was brutally buzzing*.
> 
> Any tips?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtletrax*
> 
> *Get those cards off that PSU quickly before you fry something*. That is way overloaded IMO.


Definitely! Get a higher Wattage PSU! with my titans a got near 500W draw at 1400Mhz EACH CARD!








The fps drops and the clocking down is a sign of instability generated but the lack of stable current from the PSU! (card need current but PSU cannot supply enough)
Now, with a TX750 you are close to having a OCP trip! If the OCP/OPV does not trip, you can say good bye to your card! (or Oc less... less wattage drawn, less stress on the PSU)








Better safe than sorry!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I haven't messed with accessories in surround, but i was under the impression from the information on Nvidia's site that the "span all monitors" setting can only support one accessory, the other way is not surround... I think...
> 
> I run my memory @ +500 because it seems to have little impact on my max clock speeds @ 1.212 high mem clock does little for single monitor, but makes things smoother in surround.


Are u using the llc / bolt mod though ?


----------



## Ithanul

Happy day for me. Dang, I really need to get my main rig and Titan running now, been stuck using my folder/miner rig for now. Got me Dell Ultrasharp U3011 to play around with. Definitely now planning to get a 2nd Titan later this year to run games on this bad boy plus this thing going to be awesome for digital painting.











O lord, it is so huge. I don't know what to do with so much screen space.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Were either of these announced? If so I doubt the 790 will change anything. A faster titan would undoubtedly drop it slightly north of 780ti I'm sure.
> That's assuming either ever happens.


The only one that i'm pretty sure has been confirmed is the 790, though the specs are slightly strange as it's 13SMX: = 2496 cores, with 5gb of 320bit vram. So, it's being spun as 4992 core 10gb card. The strange thing about it is that vanilla 780 is 12SMX, 2304 cores.

I don't think the Titan black edition has been formally confirmed, but it does max sense that NVIDIA would release a full 15 SMX 6gb card, as EVGA them selves have said that the 6gb vram amount is reserved for the TITAN name, which means they still have something left.

Nvidia still has a bit of time to kill before the 28nm maxwell hits later in the year, so it seems completely plausible that both GPU's are in the works.

I'm personally sitting on the fence, as AMD is gaining great momentum for the first time in many years. I'm extremely curious to see what the actual GCN 2.0 will look like. (the GPU after Hawaii) Rumors have it that they will be shipping prototypes to testers by the end of Q214.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Definitely! Get a higher Wattage PSU! with my titans a got near 500W draw at 1400Mhz EACH CARD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fps drops and the clocking down is a sign of instability generated but the lack of stable current from the PSU! (card need current but PSU cannot supply enough)
> Now, with a TX750 you are close to having a OCP trip! If the OCP/OPV does not trip, you can say good bye to your card! (or Oc less... less wattage drawn, less stress on the PSU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better safe than sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So 750w isn't enough for a overckocked Titan? I Aldo was using a 4770k 4,[email protected],36v


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> So 750w isn't enough for a overckocked Titan? I Aldo was using a 4770k 4,[email protected],36v


OccamRazor was right in saying that a heavily OCed Titan can pull 500w, which you are pulling close to. Add all the extras like an OCed CPU, memory, hard drives, fans, WCing pump and so on and so forth and you have a recipe for disaster. You mentioned a heavily buzzing PSU, well that is just a huge accident waiting to happen. Coil whine is about the only whine you should ever hear without worrying. PSU whine means trouble a' brewing









I would say SOLID 850w PSU minimum and most likely a 1000W allowing for headroom with big OCs on a single Titan and 1200w+ for SLI. Kinda like brown power in your home can ruin stuff faster and more mysteriously than surges. Same goes for power for computers beyond the plug. An ounce of prevention and all that jazz


----------



## Izuke

All this PSU talk makes me wonder, I run a 2 PSU setup. 1x ax1200i and 1x ax860i. I run 4 titans overclocked ([email protected] volts) on the 1200i and the rest of the system on the 860i.
I have had some strange crashes on Heaven 4.0 with all screens going black. Can this be my queue to hook 1 titan to the 860i instead?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> All this PSU talk makes me wonder, I run a 2 PSU setup. 1x ax1200i and 1x ax860i. I run 4 titans overclocked ([email protected] volts) on the 1200i and the rest of the system on the 860i.
> I have had some strange crashes on Heaven 4.0 with all screens going black. Can this be my queue to hook 1 titan to the 860i instead?


I had a similar issue but I think it has more to do with drivers with NVIDIA than anything else


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> So 750w isn't enough for a overckocked Titan? I Aldo was using a 4770k 4,[email protected],36v


Yes its enough but you cant OC that much to the point your PSU cant handle the power, because it surely is not enough for your fully OC'ed system!
And due to electrolytic capacitor aging when used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> All this PSU talk makes me wonder, I run a 2 PSU setup. 1x ax1200i and 1x ax860i. I run 4 titans overclocked ([email protected] volts) on the 1200i and the rest of the system on the 860i.
> I have had some strange crashes on Heaven 4.0 with all screens going black. Can this be my queue to hook 1 titan to the 860i instead?


Yap! every time the total power draw of your cards exceed the total amperage PSU output, the current becomes unstable and fluctuates which leads to crashes or shutdowns when OCP is tripped!
So, every time you see your cards go over 350W you are overboard! (350 x 4= 1400W)











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Izuke

Thx occam. Ill try putting one titan on the other psu. Whats the best way off seeing your power draw during benching? Cant get corsair link to log it.

On another note. Anyone here who also runs 4-way sli and surround, that has problem getting an auxillary monitor to work?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes its enough but you cant OC that much to the point your PSU cant handle the power, because it surely is not enough for your fully OC'ed system!
> And due to electrolytic capacitor aging when used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yap! every time the total power draw of your cards exceed the total amperage PSU output, the current becomes unstable and fluctuates which leads to crashes or shutdowns when OCP is tripped!
> So, every time you see your cards go over 350W you are overboard! (350 x 4= 1400W)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Good info Ed!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Having some really bad luck with stuck screws on the back of my second hand titans. I'm drilling one screw off atm. The other card has a different head on it. Anyone can tell me what size tool I need for it?


You might have already solved this issue, but in my experience any of the precision screw driver kits from HD, Lowes or Amazon are crap for taking these screws out. And, I have tried them all.







They all end up stripping the screws, and I had do carefully dremel a notch in a couple for a flat head ..lol
Pick up a good quality T6 bit screw driver with a good handle for the grip and a longer shank than you would find in a precision screw driver kit.


----------



## skupples

Milwaukee (I think? Red color company) Sells a torx screw driver kit @ home depot for ~5-10$ that has pretty much every size you would ever need for computers. The great thing about Torx is that they also work as allen keys, just not the other way around.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> Thx occam. Ill try putting one titan on the other psu. Whats the best way off seeing your power draw during benching? Cant get corsair link to log it.
> 
> On another note. Anyone here who also runs 4-way sli and surround, that has problem getting an auxillary monitor to work?


Try using default name and default location for the corsair link file. Take all the files there from the folder and let the software create the new file for your run. It should work. I had the same problem.

Hope that helps


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Milwaukee (I think? Red color company) Sells a torx screw driver kit @ home depot for ~5-10$ that has pretty much every size you would ever need for computers. The great thing about Torx is that they also work as allen keys, just not the other way around.


Here are some of my kits. I happened to have these handy as I have been working on my rig.
http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/image_zps51d94dc9.jpg.html

I think you might be referring to the red Gskill, the other one is from Radioshack, one from Amazon, but the one I find most effective is that Kobalt (from HD or Lowes- can't remember) all others end up stripping my torx, and then I have to use use the extraction kit in the pic, dremel or some other method.
By the way that right angle small screw driver top left is great for getting into tight spots for rad mounting pumps, res, etc.


----------



## skupples

the one i'm talking about looks like this, very simple. The bits store in the handle, and it's red. I think it's off brand though now that I look @ mine. It has no branding on it.


----------



## Furlans

@occamrazor
I think that the frequency drop of my card was due to Bios. Skynet Titan Bios allows for max 439w with 125% pt , is possible to mod the bios for 500watt tdp?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> the one i'm talking about looks like this, very simple. The bits store in the handle, and it's red. I think it's off brand though now that I look @ mine. It has no branding on it.


http://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/54-Bit-Driver-Kit/IF145-022

Really good.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> @occamrazor
> I think that the frequency drop of my card was due to Bios. Skynet Titan Bios allows for max 439w with 125% pt , is possible to mod the bios for 500watt tdp?


Check out the Skyn3t rev two titan bios, it has a higher power target. I think it's 600w.


----------



## provost

Yeah, have this one too

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/image_zps9a533b19.jpg.html

The bits are good quality, but handle is too small to provide much leverage on tough torx screws, so the bits keep slipping off the screw. May be its just my big hands...lol


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Check out the Skyn3t rev two titan bios, it has a higher power target. I think it's 600w.


This would be great... Where can i find it?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You might have already solved this issue, but in my experience any of the precision screw driver kits from HD, Lowes or Amazon are crap for taking these screws out. And, I have tried them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all end up stripping the screws, and I had do carefully dremel a notch in a couple for a flat head ..lol
> Pick up a good quality T6 bit screw driver with a good handle for the grip and a longer shank than you would find in a precision screw driver kit.






Ya I ended up driving to a nearby ACE hardware and bought a cheap $4 craftsman T6 torq. It worked like a charm, wished I had one of those kits Gabrielzm pointed out during this building adventure


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> This would be great... Where can i find it?


In my SIG of course!









But here it is:

*SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 928Mhz-REV2*

 *SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> In my SIG of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here it is:
> 
> *SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 928Mhz-REV2*
> 
> *SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


OCN Guys are fantastics! Thanks mate!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Here are some of my kits. I happened to have these handy as I have been working on my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/image_zps51d94dc9.jpg.html


I got that Radioshack one. I just be light handed when I work on things. Just recently put the water block on my Titan, and had no problems getting the screws out with that kit.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I got that Radioshack one. I just be light handed when I work on things. Just recently put the water block on my Titan, and had no problems getting the screws out with that kit.


80% of the time any of these kits work great. Of course, with my luck, I end up with the 20% probability scenarios. Lol
I had a real tough time taking off the waterblocks on my 690s. I almost ended up stripping some screws on one of my Titans too when I took the stock cooler off in order to put the water block on it. I ended up using that Kobalt with the big handle, and the screws came out like butter compared to all other screw drivers. I am just sharing my experience and I am glad to hear that others have had much better success than I with these darn torx screws on our cards.


----------



## djriful

This thread will last a long time! Do you know why?

GTX TITAN Black Edition!  (the big brother)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This thread will last a long time! Do you know why?
> 
> GTX TITAN Black Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the big brother)


Nah...I will wait for Maxwell or going red depending on how it turns out the next round and mantle. Quite happy with my titans and the difference will be quite small bewteen ours titans and those black if they ever come out. But I agree this thread is going to last long because folks around here are the best bunch around


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nah...I will wait for Maxwell or going red depending on how it turns out the next round and mantle. Quite happy with my titans and the difference will be quite small bewteen ours titans and those black if they ever come out. But I agree this thread is going to last long because folks around here are the best bunch around


You bet Bro!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nah...I will wait for Maxwell or going red depending on how it turns out the next round and mantle. Quite happy with my titans and the difference will be quite small bewteen ours titans and those black if they ever come out. But I agree this thread is going to last long because folks around here are the best bunch around


Yep, I very happy with the Titan. Actually hope to grab another one later this year, though I really want to grab a R9 290X to play around with. Considering this poor 7970 in the other rig is getting hardly any break for the past month and a half. Just right now the price on R9 290s are bit crazy.


----------



## Petet1990

wats up everyone..im trying to flash my titans with the kepler bios tweaker.. and i have done everything right up to were you load the bios u want and press flash..the command window comes up for a sec and closes...any ideas?...is it because the two cards i have are diff? one is an asus and the other is an evga..thanks


----------



## skupples

Some Titan black owners will be pissed (just like some 780ti owners) when they find out they are locked @ 1.212 & that some peoples 1 year old titans are still faster than there brand new GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> wats up everyone..im trying to flash my titans with the kepler bios tweaker.. and i have done everything right up to were you load the bios u want and press flash..the command window comes up for a sec and closes...any ideas?...is it because the two cards i have are diff? one is an asus and the other is an evga..thanks


everything you need is in occamrazor's sig. Just use the EZ3FLASH tool, rename it x.rom, disable eeprom, disable ID mismatch, win.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> wats up everyone..im trying to flash my titans with the kepler bios tweaker.. and i have done everything right up to were you load the bios u want and press flash..the command window comes up for a sec and closes...any ideas?...is it because the two cards i have are diff? one is an asus and the other is an evga..thanks


Here you go:

*EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*

*OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *Some Titan black owners will be pissed (just like some 780ti owners) when they find out they are locked @ 1.212 & that some peoples 1 year old titans are still faster than there brand new GPU.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> wats up everyone..im trying to flash my titans with the kepler bios tweaker.. and i have done everything right up to were you load the bios u want and press flash..the command window comes up for a sec and closes...any ideas?...is it because the two cards i have are diff? one is an asus and the other is an evga..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> everything you need is in occamrazor's sig. Just use the EZ3FLASH tool, rename it x.rom, disable eeprom, disable ID mismatch, win.
Click to expand...

Probably they are just going to be harder to achieve higher clocks due to the amount of cores and power consumption at start. It's like the more ram modules you have, the harder it is to get high clock, same goes with cpu and etc.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Probably they are just going to be harder to achieve higher clocks due to the amount of cores and power consumption at start. It's like the more ram modules you have, the harder it is to get high clock, same goes with cpu and etc.


From what I understand, the "more ram more problems" thing only applies to the memory overclock. I could be wrong though. The memory will likely be clocked @ 7ghz as well. It will be a nice GPU. It's going to be the B1 revision, which means it will achieve higher clocks with less voltage. We have already seen how well the B1 revision does on the new 780's & 780TI's so i'm sure it will do great things. We will likely see ~1300mhz @ 1.212 out of a few cards & ~1250 @ 1.212 on most cards.


----------



## Petet1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> *EZ3FLASH VBIOS TOOL W/SAVE FUNCTION*
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR EZ3FLASH guide*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


good news..just flashed the cards..bad news is i dont have the power supply to start cranking it up yet lol...thanks for the help


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My EVGA 1300G2 psu shuts off with 1.4v 1400mhz Titans in SLI along with a 4930k.


----------



## LunaP

Oh btw update from evga the announcement for their new 1500w replacement/successor is this month but wont be out till around same time as corsairs sadly. Theyre making mention that it may still be gold though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My EVGA 1300G2 psu shuts off with 1.4v 1400mhz Titans in SLI along with a 4930k.


have you put a kill-o-watt up to it? Hard to know if it's PSU or drivers @ those clocks/volts.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My EVGA 1300G2 psu shuts off with 1.4v 1400mhz Titans in SLI along with a 4930k.


Try my formula and calculate the power draw:

*aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> have you put a kill-o-watt up to it? Hard to know if it's PSU or drivers @ those clocks/volts.


Nope, but 2 shut downs and an psu error message during post. It won't happen at lower clocks/volts.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Off topic. Is AC Black Flag capped at 60hz?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Oh btw update from evga the announcement for their new 1500w replacement/successor is this month but wont be out till around same time as corsairs sadly. Theyre making mention that it may still be gold though.


When is that (release of Corsair/EVGA PSU) supposed to be? I REALLY need a 1500+W PSU ASAP.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys i need your help. Look i finally got my fourth Titan card but in the NVIDIA control panel when i select the Maximize 3D option only three of my four cards are selected as SLI. The fourth one remains unselected (please check the picture)



Why do you guys think is that?

I have three EVGA cards and one ASUS.

Please let me know, as i´m dying to benchmark with this baby!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Guys i need your help. Look i finally got my fourth Titan card but in the NVIDIA control panel when i select the Maximize 3D option only three of my four cards are selected as SLI. The fourth one remains unselected (please check the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you guys think is that?
> 
> I have three EVGA cards and one ASUS.
> 
> Please let me know, as i´m dying to benchmark with this baby!


Did yo choose first " activate all displays" option? (in your case: "activar todas las pantallas")







(Yes i speak Spanish)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Dennybrig

I want to but the options is greyed out! i cant select it!


----------



## Dennybrig

BTW im only using one 2560 x 1440 monitor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> BTW im only using one 2560 x 1440 monitor


How do you have the connections on the cards and on the monitor? SLI bridge is on for 4-way?

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> BTW im only using one 2560 x 1440 monitor


And you are borderline with all you have with an AX1200! Just the titans alone will draw up to 1000W without much effort!
And your CPU is a bottleneck for 4 Titans!
And its really overkill for only one monitor! i have 2 titans and 3x 120hz 3D monitors and i dont need to Oc my titans, let alone you with 4!








Dont take this in the wrong way!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Guys

anyone have the dual serial (tri-slot) non csq ek bridge in black acetal laying around without use?

Cheers


----------



## Furlans

Occamrazor i discover that what is really buzzing is my card lol
Since i nave watercooled it gas coil whine under load, barely audible if stock, Like scream if overclocked


----------



## Furlans

btw
http://imageshack.com/a/img593/1978/lb6b.png

With 600w bios i can probably reach 3800 valley points


----------



## LunaP

Curious since we have quite a few surround users in here.

http://www.wsgf.org/products/freedom-wsgf-edition-ultimate-desk-stand

I know skupples has this, but trying to find out if it indeed supports 4x 27" monitors or if its 3x 27" max for surround and something smaller on top / bottom depending on how you put it ?

I have 4x 27" monitors so this would be perfect if that were the case...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious since we have quite a few surround users in here.
> 
> http://www.wsgf.org/products/freedom-wsgf-edition-ultimate-desk-stand
> 
> I know skupples has this, but trying to find out if it indeed supports 4x 27" monitors or if its 3x 27" max for surround and something smaller on top / bottom depending on how you put it ?
> 
> I have 4x 27" monitors so this would be perfect if that were the case...


they have two models. The one I have which is just the wing, then the second model which is the wing + a longer middle pole for the accessory display.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> they have two models. The one I have which is just the wing, then the second model which is the wing + a longer middle pole for the accessory display.


Yeah that's the one I linked lol, I'm just curious if it CAN support 4x 27" or is there not enough room on top for the 4th 27 and needs to be smaller?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah that's the one I linked lol, I'm just curious if it CAN support 4x 27" or is there not enough room on top for the 4th 27 and needs to be smaller?


the pole is 28 inches, do some quick math. seems like your bottom set would need to be almost level with the desks to fit.


----------



## skupples

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/72620/en-us

new beta drivers, & physX update.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Guys i need your help. Look i finally got my fourth Titan card but in the NVIDIA control panel when i select the Maximize 3D option only three of my four cards are selected as SLI. The fourth one remains unselected (please check the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you guys think is that?
> 
> I have three EVGA cards and one ASUS.
> 
> Please let me know, as i´m dying to benchmark with this baby!


Is your motherboard suited for 4x sli? If it's the one in your sig I don't think it is

I think that if its written "support for quad SLI" its meant for 2 gtx 690, or for 2 gtx 590, not for 4 single cards.
I suggest you to sell 1 titan. In spring buy a new eight core cpu with new mobo









If you wanna use 3 titans need 1400watt psu or possibly above.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> they have two models. The one I have which is just the wing, then the second model which is the wing + a longer middle pole for the accessory display.


Come on 150$ to send to europe!! Comeooooooonnnnn!! Come ooooonnn!!!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Come on 150$ to send to europe!! Comeooooooonnnnn!! Come ooooonnn!!!!!


it was 50$ to ship it two states. They are making mad money off of those shipping fee's. It is a massively heavy stand, but damn.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi!

In order to get a stable overclock, I set the memory clock to stock as per Ed's instruction. While it did improve the situation (crashed in BF4 after about two hours, as opposed to almost immediate crashing with +500 memory), the overclock is still not stable.

Current settings: PT - 300, Core: 1202MHz, Memory: Default, Volt Mod: Enabled, LLC: Enabled (default), Voltage: 1213 (in AB), Drivers: 332.21 WHQL, BIOS: Skynet REV-2

What settings can I change to stabilize the overclock without increasing voltage?

Also, about the new drivers, GeForce.com and Nvidia.com has the same drivers in two different sizes. Why does it vary in size and which one should I download?

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> In order to get a stable overclock, I set the memory clock to stock as per Ed's instruction. While it did improve the situation (crashed in BF4 after about two hours, as opposed to almost immediate crashing with +500 memory), the overclock is still not stable.
> 
> Current settings: PT - 300, Core: 1202MHz, Memory: Default, Volt Mod: Enabled, LLC: Enabled (default), Voltage: 1213 (in AB), Drivers: 332.21 WHQL, BIOS: Skynet REV-2
> 
> What settings can I change to stabilize the overclock without increasing voltage?
> 
> Also, about the new drivers, GeForce.com and Nvidia.com has the same drivers in two different sizes. Why does it vary in size and which one should I download?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


I top out @ like 1137 @ 1.212, though I run +500 memory.

That's strange, I downloaded the bigger one. It fixed all of my issues in AC:Black Flag. I was hoping it would do so after seeing the added support for 3d vision in said game. They normally work on surround support when they add in 3d support.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 3x 27" portrait 120hz VG278HE!
> 
> Will only upgrade when 1600P or 4K 120hz monitors are mainstream!
> These in portrait are amazing and the fluidity is superb! Once you go 120hz you dont go back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Yeah saw my first 3d TV yesterday really wish my 30in 1600p did 3d just for movies and such :-(
Also thoughts on Titan black?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I top out @ like 1137 @ 1.212, though I run +500 memory.
> 
> That's strange, I downloaded the bigger one. It fixed all of my issues in AC:Black Flag. I was hoping it would do so after seeing the added support for 3d vision in said game. They normally work on surround support when they add in 3d support.


With your surround setup, you can actually make use of the overclocked memory. But I guess that is not the case with a single monitor. So I'm going to try and get a stable 1202MHz core clock. Although it would be helpful to know what kind of performance I'm losing when the memory is at 6GHz as opposed to at 7GHz.

(This is frustrating to be honest - trying to get a stable overclock and failing over and over again. I'm done with it once I get 1202/1502 to stabilize.)

Okay then, I'll download the bigger one and install it before I start playing AC again.

Thank you!


----------



## 614318




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> In order to get a stable overclock, I set the memory clock to stock as per Ed's instruction. While it did improve the situation (crashed in BF4 after about two hours, as opposed to almost immediate crashing with +500 memory), the overclock is still not stable.
> 
> Current settings: PT - 300, Core: 1202MHz, Memory: Default, Volt Mod: Enabled, LLC: Enabled (default), Voltage: 1213 (in AB), Drivers: 332.21 WHQL, BIOS: Skynet REV-2
> 
> What settings can I change to stabilize the overclock without increasing voltage?
> 
> Also, about the new drivers, GeForce.com and Nvidia.com has the same drivers in two different sizes. Why does it vary in size and which one should I download?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


Re-enable LLC to see if its the cause of the crashes, but remember there is various "stable" Oc's for every game and bench out there, if you settle for the average "stable" you might be loosing a higher one in others games! As long you are having good FPS you are fine, otherwise to have your desired clocks you will have to raise voltage!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yeah saw my first 3d TV yesterday really wish my 30in 1600p did 3d just for movies and such :-(
> Also thoughts on Titan black?


Not worth it IMO! it will OC higher and have a new revision chip but there's 80% chance of it coming with the Ti PCB, meaning no volt mod! If you get the short end of the straw when you buy one, it will OC less that your current card!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> With your surround setup, you can actually make use of the overclocked memory. But I guess that is not the case with a single monitor. So I'm going to try and get a stable 1202MHz core clock. Although it would be helpful to know what kind of *performance I'm losing when the memory is at 6GHz as opposed to at 7GHz.*
> 
> (This is frustrating to be honest - trying to get a stable overclock and failing over and over again. I'm done with it once I get 1202/1502 to stabilize.)
> 
> Okay then, I'll download the bigger one and install it before I start playing AC again.
> 
> Thank you!


In the best scenario you will get 5-9 fps with heavily Oc'ed memory! Its not worth the reduced core clocks IMO! When you increase memory passed a point your core OC will suffer and only be stable at lower clocks! And in the majority of applications the main FPS driver is the core, not the memory!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> Can somebody help me i find good bios , i have more stable clocks on this bios high clock memory ,but i dont like start display . i see (techinferno.com...........) when computer start loadind how delete it from bios, because loadind too slow . Thank everybody
> 
> 80.10.3E.00.01_-_GTX_Titan_OC_edition_v04.zip 134k .zip file


You have it in my SIG! But here you go:

*SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 928Mhz-REV2*

 *SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2*

And please remove the bios link you posted, its owner does not want that bios posted outside his forum (techinferno)!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Re-enable LLC to see if its the cause of the crashes, but remember there is various "stable" Oc's for every game and bench out there, if you settle for the average "stable" you might be loosing a higher one in others games! As long you are having good FPS you are fine, otherwise to have your desired clocks you will have to raise voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the best scenario you will get 5-9 fps with heavily Oc'ed memory! Its not worth the reduced core clocks IMO! When you increase memory passed a point your core OC will suffer and only be stable at lower clocks! And in the majority of applications the main FPS driver is the core, not the memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


How do I re-enable LLC?
I already have the LLC-0.exe file deleted from the Startup folder. That's the only thing I changed/used to disable LLC, if I recall correctly.

Also, would it be worth checking stability with LLC disabled and setting the voltage to 1.225v (the highest I've seen when gaming with LLC enabled)?

I know I might be losing out on a few more MHz on the core by settling for a particular overclock. But I've decided to call it a day for now (after I have stabilized 1202MHz, that is). I mean, I've already spent more time tweaking my system than I have spent gaming. I want to actually play more right now.

Thank you very much Ed, much appreciated!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How do I re-enable LLC?
> I already have the LLC-0.exe file deleted from the Startup folder. That's the only thing I changed/used to disable LLC, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Also, would it be worth checking stability with LLC disabled and setting the voltage to 1.225v (the highest I've seen when gaming with LLC enabled)?
> 
> I know I might be losing out on a few more MHz on the core by settling for a particular overclock. But I've decided to call it a day for now (after I have stabilized 1202MHz, that is). I mean, I've already spent more time tweaking my system than I have spent gaming. I want to actually play more right now.
> 
> Thank you very much Ed, much appreciated!


Delete the LLC.exe and shut down the computer (not reboot) or in the command prompt use this command: *msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,10* or *msiafterburner.exe /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10*
To have 1.212V with LLC enabled you have to shift the voltage up: 1.187V >< 1.212V >< *1.237V*, so set it to 1,237V, minimum voltage will be 1,187V and average will be 1,212V!
So up the voltage to find how many volts are necessary to get to 1200mhz and see if its worth it! If you find the heat too high for your liking back down in 13mhz increments untill you find the sweet spot between clocks, voltage and heat of course!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Izuke

Hi, have 3 Titans on a ax1200i clocked to 1236mhz at 1.250v(on skyn3t 1006 bios). Doing some heaven 4.0 benching now, and corsair link is showing a total power draw of around 400w(for all 3 card), same goes for the exernal watt meter. Thats seems abit low? I supply them with one corsair 2x8 pcie cables that came with the psu. Live in Sweden so i have 230v in the Wall socket (if that matter)

Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> Hi, have 3 Titans on a ax1200i clocked to 1236mhz at 1.250v(on skyn3t 1006 bios). Doing some heaven 4.0 benching now, and corsair link is showing a total power draw of around 400w(for all 3 card), same goes for the exernal watt meter. Thats seems abit low? I supply them with one corsair 2x8 pcie cables that came with the psu. Live in Sweden so i have 230v in the Wall socket (if that matter)
> 
> Anyone know whats going on?


That seems highly unlikely @ those clocks, make sure you increase your power target to 200% of so, then re-run & see if it reports higher. If it's accurate you are likely throttling based on power target. If they are on air it may be temp throttle.


----------



## Izuke

Thx for a Quick answer. In msi afterburner i can only apply 125% power target. They are all under water never over 50 celsius.

How do i get higher power target?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> Thx for a Quick answer. In msi afterburner i can only apply 125% power target. They are all under water never over 50 celsius.
> 
> How do i get higher power target?


flash these Rev2 bios:

*SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 928Mhz-REV2*

 *SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2*

You also have in my SIG EZ3flash to flash your bios easily and hassle free and a guide!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> flash these Rev2 bios:
> 
> *SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 928Mhz-REV2*
> 
> *SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2*
> 
> You also have in my SIG EZ3flash to flash your bios easily and hassle free and a guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t)


Hey can you check your PM's sent you one a while ago lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey can you check your PM's sent you one a while ago lol.


Among the gazillion i have to answer still!








Ill check it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Izuke

Reflashed them, have power target 300% now, still drawing only around 450-500w on there cards. Guess i can up the clock some more?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> Reflashed them, have power target 300% now, still drawing only around 450-500w on there cards. Guess i can up the clock some more?


The power draw only goes up if you increase voltage and load the cards at high clocks, this is one of my tests while benching our bios:

"_Bear in mind that my system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*One card only
As you can see voltage alone will not increase power draw until you increase clocks and dynamically load your card, power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!_"

And read my article on TDP:

"_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB gets its reading from the VRM´s!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_"

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gunslinger.

I think you should not be powering them each with only 1 cable, I would run a separate cable foe each connection because it seems to me that you are underpowered in your current configuration.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> Reflashed them, have power target 300% now, still drawing only around 450-500w on there cards. Guess i can up the clock some more?


No mate...There is something odd going on here. Sorry to ask, please don´t be upset, but are you sure sli is enable in Nvidia control panel? Looks like only one card is being used to me. Those reading can not be correct since one card in stock would pull 250 w under full load.


----------



## Izuke

So using 1 cable impacts the psu's ability to provide power to the card? I should mention that its only 3 Titans on the psu rest of the system plus one titan is on a 860i psu.

And big thanks occam for the info. Learning more every day here at ocn


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> So using 1 cable impacts the psu's ability to provide power to the card? I should mention that its only 3 Titans on the psu rest of the system plus one titan is on a 860i psu.
> 
> And big thanks occam for the info. Learning more every day here at ocn


I'm not an electrical engineer, but I would think a single cable would struggle to provide enough juice.

I tried to boot up 2x 780 Classifieds like your are currently configured, and my system wouldn't boot. Once I ran dedicated cables all was good.

Another thing to add, is that when you're running multi gpu's be sure to power the supplemental PCI-E power on your motherboard.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izuke*
> 
> So using 1 cable impacts the psu's ability to provide power to the card? I should mention that its only 3 Titans on the psu rest of the system plus one titan is on a 860i psu.
> 
> And big thanks occam for the info. Learning more every day here at ocn


Ah, that´s a big difference. 400 w for the titans only not the whole system. Still seems low to me unless the 3 cards are not being heavily used. Remember, one card alone stock can draw 250 w if being stressed. Do you have a stressful game to put some steam on those cards? Metro or COD Ghosts or BF4?

Also, when installing drivers or flashing BIOS remember to check if sli is enable...(from personal experience since more than once I forgot that...)

Here is a sample of the power draw with two cards in sli (all my system is running from the ax1200i so, take about 210 w (for the CPU) from that draw and around 50 w for the rest in 3dmark you would still have a figure of around 300-350W per card.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21190#post_21570160


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> *I'm not an electrical engineer, but I would think a single cable would struggle to provide enough juice.*
> 
> I tried to boot up 2x 780 Classifieds like your are currently configured, and my system wouldn't boot. Once I ran dedicated cables all was good.
> 
> Another thing to add, is that when you're running multi gpu's be sure to power the supplemental PCI-E power on your motherboard.


That's only when using multi-rail I believe he's using single rail due to his PSU.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Really need advice - I sold my Antec HCP-1200 PSU and returned the Lepa G1600 (it was faulty). I don't have a PSU right now. Jacob just confirmed that the EVGA 1500W PSU that will replace the NEX1500 is still a couple of months out.

I NEED a PSU ASAP! The Antec HCP-1300 is hardly available anywhere - is it as good as the HCP-1200? I was running 4x GTX-Titans OC'd @ 1.212V and a highly OC'd 3970X @ 4.8Ghz all day long.

The Lepa G1600 couldn't hang with that but the Antec ran it extremely smoothly.

What is a PSU that I can run with my X79 Monster (see sig) that has a heavily OC'd 3970X and 4x GTX-Titans?

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Really need advice - I sold my Antec HCP-1200 PSU and returned the Lepa G1600 (it was faulty). I don't have a PSU right now. Jacob just confirmed that the EVGA 1500W PSU that will replace the NEX1500 is still a couple of months out.
> 
> I NEED a PSU ASAP! The Antec HCP-1300 is hardly available anywhere - is it as good as the HCP-1200? I was running 4x GTX-Titans OC'd @ 1.212V and a highly OC'd 3970X @ 4.8Ghz all day long.
> 
> The Lepa G1600 couldn't hang with that but the Antec ran it extremely smoothly.
> 
> What is a PSU that I can run with my X79 Monster (see sig) that has a heavily OC'd 3970X and 4x GTX-Titans?
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


For your configuration i can only see this:

Rosewill Hercules-1600 iIt has two +12V rails with unequal power distribution. The first can deliver up to 110 A while the second feeds two EPS connectors and can deliver up to 50 A of power, a sufficient amount for every CPU(s) regardless of its overclock and power consumption!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> For your configuration i can only see this:
> 
> Rosewill Hercules-1600 iIt has two +12V rails with unequal power distribution. The first can deliver up to 110 A while the second feeds two EPS connectors and can deliver up to 50 A of power, a sufficient amount for every CPU(s) regardless of its overclock and power consumption!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Just know that its Silver Rated...sadly. Only reason I strayed from it. I'm seriously considering just picking up the 860i on the way home from work and being done w/ it so I can top off my TItans......


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just know that its Silver Rated...sadly. Only reason I strayed from it. I'm seriously considering just picking up the 860i on the way home from work and being done w/ it so I can top off my TItans......


you have plenty of room in your case for a second PSU, might as well. It will probably end up costing you less as well.

I did a bit of testing with my full system on the G2 1300W, it was extremely easy to shut down.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And you are borderline with all you have with an AX1200! Just the titans alone will draw up to 1000W without much effort!
> And your CPU is a bottleneck for 4 Titans!
> And its really overkill for only one monitor! i have 2 titans and 3x 120hz 3D monitors and i dont need to Oc my titans, let alone you with 4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont take this in the wrong way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hey man, thanks for asking, just a comment, i already fixed the problem and do you know guys what yours truly was doing wrong???
The damned SLI connector was upside down!!!
Fool of me...

Hmmm well, yes it is overkill but im planning on getting one of those 60Hz 4K Monitors when they go on sale in the next months... and i think my setup will stretch its arms a little bit more...

I already bought a 4770k but the friggin MOBO came defective (i bought an Asrock Z87 Extreme 9 /AC that did not even booted, piece of crap i sent it back to the 'egg to get another one, i think i will go with a MVIE or a Gigabyte Sniper 5) so i think it will be less of a bottleneck, im planning on overclocking the processor to 4.8Ghz...

And well, you know, there are other dudes who believe that 1200 Watts will be more than enough. I think Phaedrus would think the same, there is always a little bit of slack on the capacities rated and you know, this guys from PCGAMER already assembled a rig that they named the "Large Pixel Collider" ( hahahah awesome name don't you guys think?) and it uses the same cards and the same setup.

Check it out here:

http://lpc.pcgamer.com/


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Is your motherboard suited for 4x sli? If it's the one in your sig I don't think it is
> 
> I think that if its written "support for quad SLI" its meant for 2 gtx 690, or for 2 gtx 590, not for 4 single cards.
> I suggest you to sell 1 titan. In spring buy a new eight core cpu with new mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna use 3 titans need 1400watt psu or possibly above.


Thanks for answering my question, i just nswered that i already solved the problem

And my mobo is capable of 4 way SLI, im running it now and the benchmarks are gorgeous and awesome...

I love this setup, can't wait how does it look with a 4K panel....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I'm not an electrical engineer, but I would think a single cable would struggle to provide enough juice.
> 
> I tried to boot up 2x 780 Classifieds like your are currently configured, and my system wouldn't boot. Once I ran dedicated cables all was good.
> 
> Another thing to add, is that when you're running multi gpu's *be sure to power the supplemental PCI-E power on your motherboard.*


Probably good to use the PSU driving the MB for this AUX power too if you use an Add2PSU to start the second PSU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Thanks for answering my question, i just nswered that i already solved the problem
> 
> And my mobo is capable of 4 way SLI, im running it now and the benchmarks are gorgeous and awesome...
> 
> I love this setup, can't wait how does it look with a 4K panel....


For 1 4K monitor, 2 SLI titans (OC'd watercooled) is >70FPS in BF4 all day long. QuadSLI - Surround 4k!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Hey man, thanks for asking, just a comment, i already fixed the problem and do you know guys what yours truly was doing wrong???
> The damned SLI connector was upside down!!!
> Fool of me...
> 
> Hmmm well, yes it is overkill but im planning on getting one of those 60Hz 4K Monitors when they go on sale in the next months... and i think my setup will stretch its arms a little bit more...
> 
> I already bought a 4770k but the friggin MOBO came defective (i bought an Asrock Z87 Extreme 9 /AC that did not even booted, piece of crap i sent it back to the 'egg to get another one, i think i will go with a MVIE or a Gigabyte Sniper 5) so i think it will be less of a bottleneck, im planning on overclocking the processor to 4.8Ghz...
> 
> And well, you know, there are other dudes who believe that 1200 Watts will be more than enough. I think Phaedrus would think the same, there is always a little bit of slack on the capacities rated and you know, this guys from PCGAMER already assembled a rig that they named the "Large Pixel Collider" ( hahahah awesome name don't you guys think?) and it uses the same cards and the same setup.
> 
> Check it out here:
> 
> http://lpc.pcgamer.com/


Up to 1,212V full load you will have a 350W draw with 1 card, with 4 you will have 1400W plus 150/200W from the CPU and the rest of the system, if you dont touch the voltages you still see a 1000W (250W x 4) with just the cards and another 150/200W for the rest but still you are border line, no OC for you! another thing to point out is the cpu bottleneck, you really need a 3930K /4930K OC´ed to feed those cards, 4 cores OC ´ed are not going to cut it!
All those reviewers in all those sites never account for the real OC capabilities the cards have, they always go stock and most are bound to some sponsors so i would take those reviews with a pinch of salt!
This is OCN, OC is our everyday life if you search around you ll see some Titans in SLI tripping OCP in PSU´s just like yours! FTW420´s Titan (1) almost breaks 1000W of power draw!
So bottom line is, if you stay "bone stock" with everything you probably wont have a problem but if you OC you will run into shutdowns and will have bad game experience!

Just my 2 cents

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Up to 1,212V full load you will have a 350W draw with 1 card, with 4 you will have 1400W plus 150/200W from the CPU and the rest of the system, if you dont touch the voltages you still see a 1000W (250W x 4) with just the cards and another 150/200W for the rest but still you are border line, no OC for you! another thing to point out is the cpu bottleneck, you really need a 3930K /4930K OC´ed to feed those cards, 4 cores OC ´ed are not going to cut it!
> All those reviewers in all those sites never account for the real OC capabilities the cards have, they always go stock and most are bound to some sponsors so i would take those reviews with a pinch of salt!
> This is OCN, OC is our everyday life if you search around you ll see some Titans in SLI tripping OCP in PSU´s just like yours! FTW420´s Titan (1) almost breaks 1000W of power draw!
> So bottom line is, if you stay "bone stock" with everything you probably wont have a problem but if you OC you will run into shutdowns and will have bad game experience!
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


unrelated to this quote:

LOVE the PIC --- check out my avatar now!!! hope it is cool with you that I used it







it is your creation after all


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> unrelated to this quote:
> 
> LOVE the PIC --- check out my avatar now!!! hope it is cool with you that I used it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is your creation after all


Supermi my Friend hope youre fine!








Of course you can! It was made for you!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> unrelated to this quote:
> 
> LOVE the PIC --- check out my avatar now!!! hope it is cool with you that I used it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is your creation after all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Supermi my Friend hope youre fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can! It was made for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


After all the crap day I had yesterday I got bit mood in my side nothing here at ocn or any of you. But finally another person made be LOL HARD now.

supermi, were you have been man. Got say that Avatar was pure Ed creation. Just make sure you don't turn into that beast 100% or is it too late!?










See you guys around.

Da avatar
Rolf


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> After all the crap day I had yesterday I got bit mood in my side nothing here at ocn or any of you. But finally another person made be LOL HARD now.
> 
> supermi, were you have been man. Got say that Avatar was pure Ed creation. Just make sure you don't turn into that beast 100% or is it too late!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys around.
> 
> Da avatar
> Rolf


HAHAHA

and hope we can help brighten your day whenever you need it!


----------



## skyn3t

@skupples. How you doing and where are you?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @skupples. How you doing and where are you?


Haha Lol, Skupples I think sky need you to brighten his day a little









Cheers mate and take care


----------



## LunaP

Alright wish me luck, they were out of 860i's and only had 860's can't remember if they were still compatible w/ the 1200i's cables or not, so I"ll check again at the other location tomorrow.

Purchased a Logitech G710+ and testing it out currently, if anything I might swap it for the G19s

Anywhoo as per Razors instructions I popped the cards all in @ 1212v and set power to 130% for now with a +156 on core and +75 on mem for starters and gonna see where it lands me. Hoping I don't trip.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Haha Lol, Skupples I think sky need you to brighten his day a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate and take care


Come on Skupp! Come out of your spiritual retreat!








He´s getting ready for Rosh Chodesh Adar at Jan 31, its the beginning new Hebrew month of Adar !
Right skupp?


----------



## LunaP

Crap my PSU isn't being seen by the Corsair Link software, was under the impression that the software could reach it w/o it needing to be plugged directly into the board via the corsair link cable? I'm not seeing the slot that it would plug into on the board... D:

Good to go


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probably good to use the PSU driving the MB for this AUX power too if you use an Add2PSU to start the second PSU.


YES!

@LunaP

If you are going to use ADD2PSU you want to power everything besides the GPU's off of the the MAIN unit. You jump the GPU PSU with the ADD2PSU. Also, make sure not to put anything else on the molex from the main PSU that you plug into the add2psu unit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @skupples. How you doing and where are you?


ha, funny you summoned me. I was thinking about how I haven't posted in the other GK110 clubs in almost a month, while walking my dogs today.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> YES!
> 
> @LunaP
> 
> If you are going to use ADD2PSU you want to power everything besides the GPU's off of the the MAIN unit. You jump the GPU PSU with the ADD2PSU. Also, make sure not to put anything else on the molex from the main PSU that you plug into the add2psu unit.
> .


Roger that!

Also just blue screened, but man did my power output JUMP. Pic corrupted prior to saving , not sure if it was because I lowered the timings on my RAM or I hit the power limit.

It blue screened WAY to fast, which I'll have to load up my bluescreen viewer utility and check. But last I saw was about....1086W So gonna lower the V down to 1.175 @ 125% and see how that goes. That or still maintain 1212 and go 125%...


----------



## Panther Al

Yay!

I too get to join the club of pushing a card till it goes boom.







Same part that I see others had go pop. ASUS Titan, Running 1200mhz+ 24/7 since this past early summer, folding under stock air.

Not going to try to RMA it since I painted and modded the shroud: I doubt anyone will accept that: I wouldn't if I was in their place.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yay!
> 
> I too get to join the club of pushing a card till it goes boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same part that I see others had go pop. ASUS Titan, Running 1200mhz+ 24/7 since this past early summer, folding under stock air.
> 
> Not going to try to RMA it since I painted and modded the shroud: I doubt anyone will accept that: I wouldn't if I was in their place.


you can always get a stock blower from someone else


----------



## Panther Al

That too - thinking of seeing if I can pick up a good used one as well once tax refund money comes in - which makes a lot of sense now that I think about it: use the shroud from the used one on the one that went bad, and go three-way SLI in new build...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Roger that!
> 
> Also just blue screened, but man did my power output JUMP. Pic corrupted prior to saving , not sure if it was because I lowered the timings on my RAM or I hit the power limit.
> 
> It blue screened WAY to fast, which I'll have to load up my bluescreen viewer utility and check. But last I saw was about....1086W So gonna lower the V down to 1.175 @ 125% and see how that goes. That or still maintain 1212 and go 125%...


I set my power target to 200%, just so I know it's not an issue, ever. 1086 shouldn't stroke out the system, though corsair link is slightly hit or miss when it comes to accuracy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> That too - thinking of seeing if I can pick up a good used one as well once tax refund money comes in - which makes a lot of sense now that I think about it: use the shroud from the used one on the one that went bad, and go three-way SLI in new build...


would probably be pretty easy to pop one of your other shrouds on the dead card, unless they are all painted. The shrouds are branded, i'm not positive if the branding correlates with the GPU though. For the price of these things I would buy a used one for 30-50$ & send it back!!!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I set my power target to 200%, just so I know it's not an issue, ever. 1086 shouldn't stroke out the system, though corsair link is slightly hit or miss when it comes to accuracy.
> !


So yeah I swapped back from 10-11-11-28 to 11-11-11-28 on my RAM and no more bluescreen. The only other time I get bluescreens now is when I shut down, once it goes to stop something it just blues out and shuts off, but its random if it does it or now lol.

Anyways I lowered the voltage to 1187 and put power @ the same as prior and it was about a 130w difference it seemed anyways. I'll stop by and grab a 860i today on the way home, unless there IS an 860 and I can still use the same power cable from the 1200 for the motherboard, if so then I'll just grab that if not I'll grab the 860i for safe measures.

5% target increase raised my overall FPS by 2 so unsure how much the core/mem clocks attribute to this especially w/ MMO's on Surround. So any suggestions on that part as I'm reading/being told different things. Mainly trying to up the frame rate/keep it steady on one MMO I'm playing in Surround, Highest I can achieve atm is 92FPS but normally its around 60-75 when running around and if you move the screen to change directions or w/e it'll drop to 30-40 temp then jump back up.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Up to 1,212V full load you will have a 350W draw with 1 card, with 4 you will have 1400W plus 150/200W from the CPU and the rest of the system, if you dont touch the voltages you still see a 1000W (250W x 4) with just the cards and another 150/200W for the rest but still you are border line, no OC for you! another thing to point out is the cpu bottleneck, you really need a 3930K /4930K OC´ed to feed those cards, 4 cores OC ´ed are not going to cut it!
> All those reviewers in all those sites never account for the real OC capabilities the cards have, they always go stock and most are bound to some sponsors so i would take those reviews with a pinch of salt!
> This is OCN, OC is our everyday life if you search around you ll see some Titans in SLI tripping OCP in PSU´s just like yours! FTW420´s Titan (1) almost breaks 1000W of power draw!
> So bottom line is, if you stay "bone stock" with everything you probably wont have a problem but if you OC you will run into shutdowns and will have bad game experience!
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Man, wow, thanks for the insight, that's why i love being here with you guys....
Always honest opinions, i sincerely thank you for that.
But well, to be honest im not really an overclocker (once i fried two GTX 590s by trying to watercool them and overclock them so i learned my lesson earlier in life).

As you say, overclocking is not for the faint hearted so i will continue looking from the yard how other guys do it and succeed in it... i love it..

And yes, i want to get that new AX1500i from Corsair it seems to be really badass... problem is it costs an eye... i hope i can save some money after i get my monitor to upgrade my AX1200....

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For 1 4K monitor, 2 SLI titans (OC'd watercooled) is >70FPS in BF4 all day long. QuadSLI - Surround 4k!!


Amen to that!
I hope one day i can buy like three 4k monitors..
or get one of those Oculus Rift Crystal Cove units...
everyone that has reviewed them says that those are the future...
i want to try them so bad...


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Amen to that!
> I hope one day i can buy like three 4k monitors..
> or get one of those Oculus Rift Crystal Cove units...
> everyone that has reviewed them says that those are the future...
> i want to try them so bad...


What are these Oculus Rift units I keep hearing about? I have 3 1600p monitors and I feel the 4k monitors are not up to speed yet. Better to get something with 3d capabilities at 1600p. I wanted 5 of them but Nvidia is not doing surround with 5 monitors :-(


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What are these Oculus Rift units I keep hearing about? I have 3 1600p monitors and I feel the 4k monitors are not up to speed yet. Better to get something with 3d capabilities at 1600p. I wanted 5 of them but Nvidia is not doing surround with 5 monitors :-(


Oculus Rift is a 3D head unit.

They just unveiled the 1080p version @ CES. It received amazing reviews. It should be launching soon, the new revision is called "Crystal Cove"


----------



## FarmerJo

hey guys!! just wondering if anyone is having a trouble with the new zwardo voltage hack on afterburner beta 18? i am able to do the llc mod but trying to up the voltage doesnt do anything. any help would be great


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oculus Rift is a 3D head unit.
> 
> They just unveiled the 1080p version @ CES. It received amazing reviews. It should be launching soon, the new revision is called "Crystal Cove"


Yep. "War thunder" for example is optimized for oculus rift and people say is an amazing experience.


----------



## LunaP

Just to reitterate Skupps.

Turn on
860i -> Motherboard + drives / pumps etc
----> Jumps 1200AXi via Add2Psu
Jumps 1200AXi --> GPU's only.

Nothing on the same molex should be connected w/ ADD2Psu.

So 860i --> 1200i


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey guys!! just wondering if anyone is having a trouble with the new zwardo voltage hack on afterburner beta 18? i am able to do the llc mod but trying to up the voltage doesnt do anything. any help would be great


Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100 and dont forget to read the spoilers too, as they have pertinent info!











Here working in my end!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cravinmild

When you guys were putting on your waterblocks did you apply TIM to the thermal pads before putting it together? Also would it be an issue to have copper touching this area or should I have thermal pads on top of these too


Also whats the effects of stacking thermal pads. Say a .5mm on top a 1.5mm pad


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just to reitterate Skupps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Turn on
> 860i -> Motherboard + drives / pumps etc
> ----> Jumps 1200AXi via Add2Psu
> Jumps 1200AXi --> GPU's only.
> 
> Nothing on the same molex should be connected w/ ADD2Psu.
> 
> 
> 
> So 860i --> 1200i


Correct.



Molex from main PSU (860) & 24 pin from GPU psu (1200) plugs into this.

Make sure nothing else is plugged into the molex going to the unit.

You will likely need to order a molex extender if you want to plug in the GPU/PCI-E auxiliary power (which you should for tri-sli) My non-i 860 only came with two or three molex wires, so you will likely run into the same issue since your case is even larger than mine...

This is the extender I ordered you can also re-pin a cable if you happen to have an extra PSU molex cable lying around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys were putting on your waterblocks did you apply TIM to the thermal pads before putting it together? Also would it be an issue to have copper touching this area or should I have thermal pads on top of these too
> 
> 
> Also whats the effects of stacking thermal pads. Say a .5mm on top a 1.5mm pad


I normally put TIM on my thermal pads. You should most definitely put thermal pads on those chokes, and the two smaller chokes by the memory VRM's.


----------



## cravinmild

Thank You


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Delete the LLC.exe and shut down the computer (not reboot) or in the command prompt use this command: *msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,DE,10* or *msiafterburner.exe /sg1 /wi4,20,DE,10*
> To have 1.212V with LLC enabled you have to shift the voltage up: 1.187V >< 1.212V >< *1.237V*, so set it to 1,237V, minimum voltage will be 1,187V and average will be 1,212V!
> So up the voltage to find how many volts are necessary to get to 1200mhz and see if its worth it! If you find the heat too high for your liking back down in 13mhz increments untill you find the sweet spot between clocks, voltage and heat of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sorry for taking so long to reply. I was testing out a different voltage setting (1.225v with LLC enabled).

I have been told to stay below a certain amount of voltage since my card is on stock cooling (different numbers on different occasions). Since the voltage can go up or down by 0.025v when LLC is enabled, the highest the voltage can go when I set it to 1.237v is 1.262v.

i) Isn't 1.262v quite high for stock cooling?
ii) Why does the voltage lower to as low as 1.187v in game when I set it to 1.225v in AB? Is it because it doesn't require that much voltage at that particular time?
iii) When I find out the certain voltage (as per AB) that makes 1202MHz stable, should I disable LLC and set voltage settings to that voltage? Will the overclock still be stable if I do so?

Thanks a lot Ed!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry for taking so long to reply. I was testing out a different voltage setting (1.225v with LLC enabled).
> 
> I have been told to stay below a certain amount of voltage since my card is on stock cooling (different numbers on different occasions). Since the voltage can go up or down by 0.025v when LLC is enabled, the highest the voltage can go when I set it to 1.237v is 1.262v.
> 
> i) Isn't 1.262v quite high for stock cooling?
> ii) Why does the voltage lower to as low as 1.187v in game when I set it to 1.225v in AB? Is it because it doesn't require that much voltage at that particular time?
> iii) When I find out the certain voltage (as per AB) that makes 1202MHz stable, should I disable LLC and set voltage settings to that voltage? Will the overclock still be stable if I do so?
> 
> Thanks a lot Ed!


Since the first 780 burned (koniakki) i issued a warning and i have inserted it in the guide i made a couple months ago!

*"Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!* 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."

_i) Isn't 1.262v quite high for stock cooling?_

Yes it is as i stated above depending on your cooling, ambient temperature and case air flow, if you have low ambient temperatures, good case air flow that makes your core around 60-70C and with a IR thermometer on the back of the PCB on the VRM's area you dont have temps above 70-75C you can use that voltage!

_ii) Why does the voltage lower to as low as 1.187v in game when I set it to 1.225v in AB? Is it because it doesn't require that much voltage at that particular time?_

LLC introduces a variation of 0.025V up and down the max default voltage under load:

Default voltage (auto)*:

1.162V +0.025V=1.187V
1.212V - 0.025V=1.187V

*default voltage varies with the stock VID depending on the leakage every chip has

When you set the voltage to 1.121V with the volt mod:

1.187V +0.025V=1.212V
1.237V - 0.025V=1.212V

When the software does not load the GPU enough, drivers force the core to go down as well the voltage to preserve energy and to try to keep the GPU under the temperature envelope!

_iii) When I find out the certain voltage (as per AB) that makes 1202MHz stable, should I disable LLC and set voltage settings to that voltage? Will the overclock still be stable if I do so?_

No, as the voltage drops when less load is applied the core will crash due to lack of sufficient amperage!
You leave LLC on or increase voltage accordingly!
Im preparing an article on LLC and will publish it soon as i have time (have some days off duty coming up)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since the first 780 burned (koniakki) i issued a warning and i have inserted it in the guide i made a couple months ago!
> 
> *"Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!* 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."
> 
> _i) Isn't 1.262v quite high for stock cooling?_
> 
> Yes it is as i stated above depending on your cooling, ambient temperature and case air flow, if you have low ambient temperatures, good case air flow that makes your core around 60-70C and with a IR thermometer on the back of the PCB on the VRM's area you dont have temps above 70-75C you can use that voltage!
> 
> _ii) Why does the voltage lower to as low as 1.187v in game when I set it to 1.225v in AB? Is it because it doesn't require that much voltage at that particular time?_
> 
> LLC introduces a variation of 0.025V up and down the max default voltage under load:
> 
> Default voltage (auto)*:
> 
> 1.162V +0.025V=1.187V
> 1.212V - 0.025V=1.187V
> 
> *default voltage varies with the stock VID depending on the leakage every chip has
> 
> When you set the voltage to 1.121V with the volt mod:
> 
> 1.187V +0.025V=1.212V
> 1.237V - 0.025V=1.212V
> 
> When the software does not load the GPU enough, drivers force the core to go down as well the voltage to preserve energy and to try to keep the GPU under the temperature envelope!
> 
> _iii) When I find out the certain voltage (as per AB) that makes 1202MHz stable, should I disable LLC and set voltage settings to that voltage? Will the overclock still be stable if I do so?_
> 
> No, as the voltage drops when less load is applied the core will crash due to lack of sufficient amperage!
> You leave LLC on or increase voltage accordingly!
> Im preparing an article on LLC and will publish it soon as i have time (have some days off duty coming up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but it seems to me that the voltage calculation isn't entirely correct. 1.212v+0.025v = 1.237v. After subtracting 0.006v, the lowest should be 1.231v, not 1.24v.

i) So what is the actual safety limit with LLC disabled - 1.24v or 1.237v?
ii) Since I've almost found a stable overclock with LLC enabled, what is the highest voltage that I should apply in AB when LLC is enabled?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since the first 780 burned (koniakki) i issued a warning and i have inserted it in the guide i made a couple months ago!
> 
> *"Please do NOT GO ABOVE 1,212v WITH SOFT VOLT MOD AND LLC DISABLE!* 1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v(+-)
> No air cooler has the capacity to dissipate the heat load out of the VRM area when OC with overvoltage! And you cannot know the VRM´s temps, only do an estimate calculation based on your power draw! HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."
> 
> i) Isn't 1.262v quite high for stock cooling?
> 
> Yes it is as i stated above depending on your cooling, ambient temperature and case air flow, if you have low ambient temperatures, good case air flow that makes your core around 60-70C and with a IR thermometer on the back of the PCB on the VRM's area you dont have temps above 70-75C you can use that voltage!
> 
> ii) Why does the voltage lower to as low as 1.187v in game when I set it to 1.225v in AB? Is it because it doesn't require that much voltage at that particular time?
> 
> LLC introduces a variation of 0.025V up and down the max default voltage under load:
> 
> Default voltage (auto)*:
> 
> 1.162V +0.025V=1.187V
> 1.212V - 0.025V=1.187V
> 
> *default voltage varies with the stock VID depending on the leakage every chip has
> 
> When you set the voltage to 1.121V with the volt mod:
> 
> 1.187V +0.025V=1.212V
> 1.237V - 0.025V=1.212V
> 
> When the software does not load the GPU enough, drivers force the core to go down as well the voltage to preserve energy and to try to keep the GPU under the temperature envelope!
> 
> iii) When I find out the certain voltage (as per AB) that makes 1202MHz stable, should I disable LLC and set voltage settings to that voltage? Will the overclock still be stable if I do so?
> 
> No, as the voltage drops when less load is applied the core will crash due to lack of sufficient amperage!
> You leave LLC on or increase voltage accordingly!
> Im preparing an article on LLC and will publish it soon as i have time (have some days off duty coming up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but it seems to me that the voltage calculation isn't entirely correct. 1.212v+0.025v = 1.237v. After subtracting 0.006v, the lowest should be 1.231v, not 1.24v.
> 
> i) So what is the actual safety limit with LLC disabled - 1.24v or 1.237v?
> ii) Since I've almost found a stable overclock with LLC enabled, what is the highest voltage that I should apply in AB when LLC is enabled?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
Click to expand...

LLC is during max load, your voltage drops a bit. With LLC disable, you're simply force a constant voltage. Are you on air cooling? If so there is nothing you can push unless you want to bust your card. Going water I am able to run at 1.3v+


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but it seems to me that the voltage calculation isn't entirely correct. 1.212v+0.025v = 1.237v. After subtracting 0.006v, the lowest should be 1.231v, not 1.24v.
> 
> i) So what is the actual safety limit with LLC disabled - 1.24v or 1.237v?
> ii) Since I've almost found a stable overclock with LLC enabled, what is the highest voltage that I should apply in AB when LLC is enabled?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


That why the (+-) is there... _"1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v*(+-)*"_








As its a variation (unpredictable), its disconsidered as its very small, so, 1,237V or 1,240V its the same security wise!








Remember that LLC is applied withing the 0,025V plus the 0,006V observed in my tests, but it can be applied within the entire range, meaning it goes up or down, 0,001V or 0,031V depending on the load requirements!



As i wrote earlier, MAX *SAFE* voltage set in AB under air: *1.212V* + 0.025V (+-) 0.006V = 1.24V(+-)
Voltage set in AB = *1,212V SAFE MAX*! with LLC=0% (actually is 100% but that's another story for another time) it will rise up to 1,24V!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djriful

I think my PSU HX750 with my 3930k at 4.8Ghz + GPU 1.3v just shutdown and reboot while playing BF4...


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I think my PSU HX750 with my 3930k at 4.8Ghz + GPU 1.3v just shutdown and reboot while playing BF4...


I have a reboot of my Tx750m while benching firestike with [email protected],7ghz and Titan @1400mhz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I think my PSU HX750 with my 3930k at 4.8Ghz + GPU 1.3v just shutdown and reboot while playing BF4...


Depending on the leakage on your card you could have a power draw for your card and CPU in the order of 600W!
It could very well be the PSU or something else software related, if it continues to happen perhaps you should try another friends PSU to rule out your PSU!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

Ugh was to late getting off work last night to grab the PSU......I want to unleash these beasts SOOOOO BADDDDDDD


----------



## FarmerJo

hey Occamrazor just a quick question for you. are you guys working on fixing the llc hack with the new drivers or do you think it wont happen again?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerJo*
> 
> hey Occamrazor just a quick question for you. are you guys working on fixing the llc hack with the new drivers or do you think it wont happen again?


LLC hack is permanently broken with the new drivers AFAIK due to the new PMW that was implemented in the 780Ti and in future cards, in other words, no longer we have LLC control with the NCP4206!
In some cases it works but not always!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> LLC hack is permanently broken with the new drivers AFAIK due to the new PMW that was implemented in the 780Ti and in future cards, in other words, no longer we have LLC control with the NCP4206!
> In some cases it works but not always!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Not using the LLC hack but should I not upgrade anyways? Though technically I could just roll back.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you should not. I have added pic's too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need this MSi AB beta 15 link below
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> Elevate DOS as ADMIN
> type cd C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\
> hit enter
> 
> run this command
> msiafterburner /ri4,20,99
> If return pop up return code 41 you page the VRM chip controller to bum the voltage to 1.3v
> 
> if not try this command below
> msiafterburner /ri3,20,99
> 
> If any of those command pass
> add this lines here
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> save it and re open the MSI AB
> it may pass but you need to see if the clock and voltage works like it intend too.


Please advise how to identify the second or third card is /ri4 or /ri3 when SLI is activated?


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> LLC hack is permanently broken with the new drivers AFAIK due to the new PMW that was implemented in the 780Ti and in future cards, in other words, no longer we have LLC control with the NCP4206!
> In some cases it works but not always!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Already realized during tests, but thanks


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> LLC hack is permanently broken with the new drivers AFAIK due to the new PMW that was implemented in the 780Ti and in future cards, in other words, no longer we have LLC control with the NCP4206!
> In some cases it works but not always!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Which drivers get tips dear brother?
What version does work well the LLC?
Although old but it works I will do 'rollback!
Thank you so much for all your kind reply.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> Which drivers get tips dear brother?
> What version does work well the LLC?
> Although old but it works I will do 'rollback!
> Thank you so much for all your kind reply.


I would use 332.07 drivers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Please advise how to identify the second or third card is /ri4 or /ri3 when SLI is activated?


CARD 1 : msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99 OR msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99
CARD 2 : msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99 OR msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99
CARD 3 : msiafterburner /sg2 /ri3,20,99 OR msiafterburner /sg2 /ri4,20,99
CARD 4 : msiafterburner /sg3 /ri3,20,99 OR msiafterburner /sg3 /ri4,20,99

It must return "41" code, if it returns "invalid" means its not at that location (ri3 or ri4)

In order to do the volt mod you must do these codes for all cards! and all will return "41"!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Already realized during tests, but thanks


Yes, i issued a warning a week after the 780Ti release!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> Which drivers get tips dear brother?
> What version does work well the LLC?
> Although old but it works I will do 'rollback!
> Thank you so much for all your kind reply.


AFAIR it was the GeForce 331.65 WHQL the last drivers before the 780Ti release, or the drivers before them, cant be sure!
I will be releasing an article on LLC soon, you might want to hold on until you read it...!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> CARD 1 : msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99 OR msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99
> CARD 2 : msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99 OR msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99
> CARD 3 : msiafterburner /sg2 /ri3,20,99 OR msiafterburner /sg2 /ri4,20,99
> CARD 4 : msiafterburner /sg3 /ri3,20,99 OR msiafterburner /sg3 /ri4,20,99
> 
> It must return "41" code, if it returns "invalid" means its not at that location (ri3 or ri4)
> 
> In order to do the volt mod you must do these codes for all cards! and all will return "41"!
> Yes, i issued a warning a week after the 780Ti release!
> AFAIR it was the GeForce 331.65 WHQL the last drivers before the 780Ti release, or the drivers before them, cant be sure!
> I will be releasing an article on LLC soon, you might want to hold on until you read it...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks, Ed, could you advise how to set different voltage to card #0 and #1 in afterburn assuming I already inserted correct code for softmod.
Now my two cards work on unbalanced voltage.
One more, is this BIOS the best one we have at this stage?skyn3t-vBios-1006
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/14970#post_20765842


----------



## OccamRazor

The sun shines for the good and the bad, like the rain that falls on everybody´s heads and umbrellas!
Charity is not a only a money gathering to help the poor as most people know the word for!
For me there are 2 main principles:

Charity - the practice of benevolent giving and caring
Charity - (virtue), the Christian theological concept of unlimited love and kindness

My life is dedicated to help others and so as is my hobby here with you all, i will help everybody even if they do not appreciate what me and my Brother skyn3t do here in our free time!
Please go to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/700_100#post_21687560
and give your support to a good Friend of ours and a member of Team skyn3t that is going through a very difficult time fighting a lymphoma and im afraid that probably soon will no longer be with us!
*Give him messages of hope please!*

Thank you

Ed


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Give him messages of hope please!*


Done, I pray daily, and I will pray for him. I just installed his LLC mod today. Crazy how the world works.

On the less serious side....

I installed my loop finally here are some photos. Temps have dropped nicely. Stock clocks with fans at full speed gave me temps of 37C on the GPUs at load. 1200mhz&1300mv on the GPUs and low fan speeds only got me up to 65C which is quite nice. I imagine I can now fold in silence and sleep thoughout the night without obscene fan noise.





Here is my thermal pad installation, I hope I did it correctly.


----------



## Gabrielzm

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="valkeriefire" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21610#post_21692514"]
Done, I pray daily, and I will pray for him. I just installed his LLC mod today. Crazy how the world works.

On the less serious side....

I installed my loop finally here are some photos. Temps have dropped nicely. Stock clocks with fans at full speed gave me temps of 37C on the GPUs at load. 1200mhz&1300mv on the GPUs and low fan speeds only got me up to 65C which is quite nice. I imagine I can now fold in silence and sleep thoughout the night without obscene fan noise.





Here is my thermal pad installation, I hope I did it correctly.

[/quote


]

well done mate


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The sun shines for the good and the bad, like the rain that falls on everybody´s heads and umbrellas!
> Charity is not a only a money gathering to help the poor as most people know the word for!
> For me there are 2 main principles:
> 
> Charity - the practice of benevolent giving and caring
> Charity - (virtue), the Christian theological concept of unlimited love and kindness
> 
> My life is dedicated to help others and so as is my hobby here with you all, i will help everybody even if they do not appreciate what me and my Brother skyn3t do here in our free time!
> Please go to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/700_100#post_21687560
> and give your support to a good Friend of ours and a member of Team skyn3t that is going through a very difficult time fighting a lymphoma and im afraid that probably soon will no longer be with us!
> *Give him messages of hope please!*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ed


Hi I'm very sorry for that. I wanna tell your friend to absolutely not give up.
I recently bumped into some very interesting text about cancer. By dooing autopsies after car accidents they found out that more than 50% of the people over age of 50 lived with "sleeping" cancer cells at the prosthate. The body was holding the cancer back, and they where absolutely unaware of it.

Another very interesting discovery of year 1931 but that didn't get much credit, is that cancer can't grow but regret in a basic acid ambient. I'm not good at explaining it in english. But I got a link
http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=3958228

From my past martial art research, through readings and practice about chi/ki/qi (the vital enery that give us life) and through my grinberg method study and pracice, I am 100% sure that if you train your body with excercices that possibly give the opportunity to express oneself (kung fu or soccer instead of for example repeted fixed sequencies just to grow muscles) and focus on breathing, the body gains the power to fight diseases.

Apart of this I readed of different people that healed through non official medicine therapies. One of those suggested to research, to find the cure that suites him and not just take what hospitals would suggest. Health is unfortunately for many figures in the field only a huge business. And some medicines heavily toxic.

I wish your friend the best
For his respect and as you asked messages of hopes and not "suggestions" if you wish I can cancel this post.

Cheers
Jonathan


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> quote name="valkeriefire" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21610#post_21692514"]
> Done, I pray daily, and I will pray for him. I just installed his LLC mod today. Crazy how the world works.
> 
> On the less serious side....
> 
> I installed my loop finally here are some photos. Temps have dropped nicely. Stock clocks with fans at full speed gave me temps of 37C on the GPUs at load. 1200mhz&1300mv on the GPUs and low fan speeds only got me up to 65C which is quite nice. I imagine I can now fold in silence and sleep thoughout the night without obscene fan noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my thermal pad installation, I hope I did it correctly.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> well done mate


Nice!
Actually my cards have only the gpu block of ek, max them I saw is 32c and with the fans not spinning more than 1200rpm (I can push the yate loon until 2300rpm I highly suggest those).
But to not burn the vrm I still keep fans of gpu's over 60%......









The good news is I found the ek waterblocks 1st edition still on sale, in many shops in germany and UK







) so I will soon get 3 of them


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Done, I pray daily, and I will pray for him. I just installed his LLC mod today. Crazy how the world works.
> 
> On the less serious side....
> 
> I installed my loop finally here are some photos. Temps have dropped nicely. Stock clocks with fans at full speed gave me temps of 37C on the GPUs at load. 1200mhz&1300mv on the GPUs and low fan speeds only got me up to 65C which is quite nice. I imagine I can now fold in silence and sleep thoughout the night without obscene fan noise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my thermal pad installation, I hope I did it correctly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes you did it correctly, one thing i must warn you about even with the thermal pad on the R33 memory inductor, you can kill your card with folding or mining, as all titans that died, including some 780´s were folding and mining 24/7 for long periods of time!
Thank you for your prayers, Kevan (Zawarudo) is a very close friend!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hi I'm very sorry for that. I wanna tell your friend to absolutely not give up.
> I recently bumped into some very interesting text about cancer. By dooing autopsies after car accidents they found out that more than 50% of the people over age of 50 lived with "sleeping" cancer cells at the prosthate. The body was holding the cancer back, and they where absolutely unaware of it.
> 
> Another very interesting discovery of year 1931 but that didn't get much credit, is that cancer can't grow but regret in a basic acid ambient. I'm not good at explaining it in english. But I got a link
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=3958228
> 
> From my past martial art research, through readings and practice about chi/ki/qi (the vital enery that give us life) and through my grinberg method study and pracice, I am 100% sure that if you train your body with excercices that possibly give the opportunity to express oneself (kung fu or soccer instead of for example repeted fixed sequencies just to grow muscles) and focus on breathing, the body gains the power to fight diseases.
> 
> Apart of this I readed of different people that healed through non official medicine therapies. One of those suggested to research, to find the cure that suites him and not just take what hospitals would suggest. Health is unfortunately for many figures in the field only a huge business. And some medicines heavily toxic.
> 
> I wish your friend the best
> For his respect and as you asked messages of hopes and not "suggestions" if you wish I can cancel this post.
> 
> Cheers
> Jonathan


No, Jonathan, its alright, thank you for your thoughts and your good intentions! Youre a good guy!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> LLC is during max load, your voltage drops a bit. With LLC disable, you're simply force a constant voltage. Are you on air cooling? If so there is nothing you can push unless you want to bust your card. Going water I am able to run at 1.3v+


Thank you for the feedback! Much appreciated!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That why the (+-) is there... _"1.212v + 0.025 (+-) 0.006v = 1.24v*(+-)*"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As its a variation (unpredictable), its disconsidered as its very small, so, 1,237V or 1,240V its the same security wise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that LLC is applied withing the 0,025V plus the 0,006V observed in my tests, but it can be applied within the entire range, meaning it goes up or down, 0,001V or 0,031V depending on the load requirements!
> 
> 
> 
> As i wrote earlier, MAX *SAFE* voltage set in AB under air: *1.212V* + 0.025V (+-) 0.006V = 1.24V(+-)
> Voltage set in AB = *1,212V SAFE MAX*! with LLC=0% (actually is 100% but that's another story for another time) it will rise up to 1,24V!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Okay. I'll disable LLC and set the voltage to 1.200v ( with the +0.025v it should be the tentative required 1.225v in total) and see if 1202MHz is stable with it.

Thank you very much Ed. And my deepest condolences to your friend Zawarudo.


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> cut.....
> Yes, i issued a warning a week after the 780Ti release!
> AFAIR it was the GeForce 331.65 WHQL the last drivers before the 780Ti release, or the drivers before them, cant be sure!
> I will be releasing an article on LLC soon, you might want to hold on until you read it...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I confirm dear brother!
With the 327.13 drivers I have no more blacks screens and restarts the driver with my titan.
Everything goes smoothly and I can finally play anything under the water, in 1306core - 7000 ram.Fixed error of any kind
Thanks ED! you are the best!


----------



## asfgbdnf

could someboady advise how to set different voltage to card #0 and #1 in afterburn assuming I already inserted correct code for softmod.
Now my two cards work on unbalanced voltage.

One more, is this BIOS the best one we have at this stage?skyn3t-vBios-1006
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/14970#post_20765842

Edit: OK, I think I partly solve the problem by setting the volt with Zawarudo's tool.
However, voltage of Card #2 is exactly what I set in Zawarudo's tool. while volt on Card #1 is 0.025v higher because of disabled LLC.
So, new problem is why LLC hack is invalid on Card#2?


----------



## skyn3t

In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.

get a piece of paper write
Quote:


> Thank you Kevan
> Zawarudo
> and put your name under post on this thread.


[UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool

Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.










Thank you all

best skyn3t


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> could someboady advise how to set different voltage to card #0 and #1 in afterburn assuming I already inserted correct code for softmod.
> Now my two cards work on unbalanced voltage.
> 
> One more, is this BIOS the best one we have at this stage?skyn3t-vBios-1006
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/14970#post_20765842
> 
> Edit: OK, I think I partly solve the problem by setting the volt with Zawarudo's tool.
> However, voltage of Card #2 is exactly what I set in Zawarudo's tool. while volt on Card #1 is 0.025v higher because of disabled LLC.
> So, new problem is why LLC hack is invalid on Card#2?


You will never have equal voltage on both cards as the VID is set in factory per each chip depending on the chip's leakage!
Now, take a look at this:



Here you see my 2 cards with different voltages, mind you they have almost the same leakage (ASIC 68,7 and 69,5%)



Now here you can see after setting 1,300V that the voltages are equal on both cards right?



wrong, under load they still have the same voltage difference they have at idle!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You will never have equal voltage on both cards as the VID is set in factory per each chip depending on the chip's leakage!
> Now, take a look at this:
> 
> Here you see my 2 cards with different voltages, mind you they have almost the same leakage (ASIC 68,7 and 69,5%)
> 
> Now here you can see after setting 1,300V that the voltages are equal on both cards right?
> 
> wrong, under load they still have the same voltage difference they have at idle!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Can we use AB to set different voltage for individual card to compensate this?
I think EVGA precision X can specify voltage for each card?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.
> 
> get a piece of paper write
> *
> *
> 
> [UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool
> 
> Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
> wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all


Dear god why do they always have to take away the good guys...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Dear god why do they always have to take away the good guys...


Only one can give you the answer and when he call you must be ready.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What are these Oculus Rift units I keep hearing about? I have 3 1600p monitors and I feel the 4k monitors are not up to speed yet. Better to get something with 3d capabilities at 1600p. I wanted 5 of them but Nvidia is not doing surround with 5 monitors :-(


Well my friend, to begin with, you are rich...
Ok, so next point is that i think Oculus Rift is completely going to change the way we interact with games in a sense that immersion is going to up the ante of anyone doing stuff for gaming PCs...
I mean, if this technology really takes off (as i think it will) it will start changing what a gamer wants...

Im really looking forward to try them...

I hope they really deliver on shipping them this year


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Only one can give you the answer and when he call you must be ready.


You are right skyn3t about that...
You know, i just read that and really fell bad...
damn, my thoughts are with his family...


----------



## Kenjiwing

Is there a EDU for this lol..

I just got my titan and wanted to play with it.

I installed the LLC mod and did the afterburner softmod but my voltage is showing as blank.

Do you still need to flash bios to remove the power management?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Is there a EDU for this lol..
> 
> I just got my titan and wanted to play with it.
> 
> I installed the LLC mod and did the afterburner softmod but my voltage is showing as blank.
> 
> Do you still need to flash bios to remove the power management?


ctrl+f "occamrazor" he has everything you need to unleash your titan, *in his sig*. Be advised that the LLC hack is pretty much dead since the release of the 780Ti due to changes in power delivery. ALSO, if your titan is on stock cooling (or air) be nice to it, try not to go much over 1.212V.

You are likely showing blank voltage because you forgot to enable voltage monitoring in MSI-AB preferences.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ctrl+f "occamrazor" he has everything you need to unleash your titan. Be advised that the LLC hack is pretty much dead since the release of the 780Ti due to changes in power delivery. ALSO, if your titan is on stock cooling (or air) be nice to it, try not to go much over 1.212V.
> 
> You are likely showing blank voltage because you forgot to enable voltage monitoring in MSI-AB preferences.


Thanks got the voltage stuff figured out and flashed a bios. I had the LLC stuff working but when i flashed the bios I lost my driver.

So if I install the old driver LLC will still work? I think I might play with a old driver for fun. Im on water btw.. Aquacomputer block with plenty of power.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Thanks got the voltage stuff figured out and flashed a bios. I had the LLC stuff working but when i flashed the bios I lost my driver.
> 
> So if I install the old driver LLC will still work? I think I might play with a old driver for fun. Im on water btw.. Aquacomputer block with plenty of power.


You have everything you need in my SIG! Guides, bios and all!
327.13 drivers work with LLC disabled! Confirmed by Ali3n77!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Can we use AB to set different voltage for individual card to compensate this?
> I think EVGA precision X can specify voltage for each card?


No you cant! Under load and idle the voltages will always differ because of the cards different power needs!
Now, if you use the LLC disable you will have only a 0,006V difference from the cards under load but at idle will always show!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Kenjiwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have everything you need in my SIG! Guides, bios and all!
> 327.13 drivers work with LLC disabled! Confirmed by Ali3n77!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Is it 327.13 or .23? I can only find .23


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenjiwing*
> 
> Is there a EDU for this lol..
> 
> I just got my titan and wanted to play with it.
> 
> I installed the LLC mod and did the afterburner softmod but my voltage is showing as blank.
> 
> Do you still need to flash bios to remove the power management?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ctrl+f "occamrazor" he has everything you need to unleash your titan, *in his sig*. Be advised that the LLC hack is pretty much dead since the release of the 780Ti due to changes in power delivery. *ALSO, if your titan is on stock cooling (or air) be nice to it, try not to go much over 1.212V.*
> 
> You are likely showing blank voltage because you forgot to enable voltage monitoring in MSI-AB preferences.


I think the bolded statement is the most important: Do Not, I say again, Do Not, try to push it further than Stock Voltages on Stock air.









Especially if you are planning on mining or folding 24/7 as I used to have an dual Titan folding rig, and now I don't.









Bloody Kevdogs Law...


----------



## Kenjiwing

Nvm got this fixed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have everything you need in my SIG! Guides, bios and all!
> 327.13 drivers work with LLC disabled! Confirmed by Ali3n77!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I just noticed your Sportster Avatar, do you ride a sportster? I have an Iron 883, blacked out with chrome Pipes. I almost did my 900D build a, "Harley Davidson Special Edition" build. I still can, since I have spare panels


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have everything you need in my SIG! Guides, bios and all!
> 327.13 drivers work with LLC disabled! Confirmed by Ali3n77!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed your Sportster Avatar, do you ride a sportster? I have an Iron 883, blacked out with chrome Pipes. I almost did my 900D build a, "Harley Davidson Special Edition" build. I still can, since I have spare panels
Click to expand...

A Harley build now that would be freakin sweet


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I just noticed your Sportster Avatar, do you ride a sportster? I have an Iron 883, blacked out with chrome Pipes. I almost did my 900D build a, "Harley Davidson Special Edition" build. I still can, since I have spare panels


**OFFTOPIC**

Nice dude! I wanna see some pics!











Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

***Off Topic***

Her name is Christina




I'll think about turning my build into a Harley Davidson Theme, to match my motorcycle.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Ithanul

Have to say, Harleys are nice looking bikes, but damn their price tags. Though, what was funny, another biker mistake my Suzuki S40 for a Sporters from its backend. And, I get werid looks going down I-80 on my single cylinder all the time. Yes, I know, its a freaking big 652cc single cylinder.


----------



## Ali3n77

I apologize to everyone.
In the rush to write I was wrong!
The drivers seem ok and I'm trying are 327.23.
I have to try with other pear 'under 327.23 or 331.65, or going back.
And as we talk about bikes .......

To see me on google type images Ali3n monster the first 11 photos are of my bike








Thank you and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Jpmboy

For brother bikers:

http://www.overclock.net/t/506341/nirvana-on-2-wheels-ocn-motorcyclists

I saw torx kits a few pages back... love to show off the tool







:



Riding out the winter all warm and cozy:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For brother bikers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/506341/nirvana-on-2-wheels-ocn-motorcyclists
> 
> I saw torx kits a few pages back... love to show off the tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Riding out the winter all warm and cozy:












Iv'e always assumed the JPM stood for JP Morgan.

not *thee* jp morgan, of course.


----------



## Jpmboy

If only...

My wife can trace here fathers side back to Madison... yes, that Madison. Whereas, we can trace mine in the US for only three generations, mostly felons.


----------



## mxthunder

i dont own a titan but i do own a few of these:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> *i dont own a titan* but i do own a few of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it's OK, we forgive you.


----------



## Petet1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> i dont own a titan but i do own a few of these:


NICE


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I think the bolded statement is the most important: Do Not, I say again, Do Not, try to push it further than Stock Voltages on Stock air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if you are planning on mining or folding 24/7 as I used to have an dual Titan folding rig, and now I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Kevdogs Law...


Elaborate please! (Water en route due to taxes ^^) however I have been running 4 at 1.25 on air (for 1175 cause one card has an awful ASIC and it holds back the other 3). I obviously run my fans at full blast but the highest I've seen them get (if I have Vsync off) is 79c with Vsync on it's about 10 degrees cooler.

Has always felt safe to me. Interested in the few kill stories we have out there though!

Btw, what is wrong w mr zawrudo? I just finished beating cancer after about 4 years and if that's what ails him, I wish I knew sooner. I could have been an excellent ear and resource


----------



## Panther Al

Basically?

PEBKAC writ large. Though I was able to get the Skynet bios working without any real difficulty, I thought I was safe to push things a bit far - close to water territory - for 24/7 use. For gaming, you could probably get away with pushing the voltages because you are only pushing it for 4, 5 hours at a go. My cards was going full 99% blast @70-80 degrees C since August 24/7: So you could say what happened is the idiot user, that would be me, blew up the card by being a dumb you know what.









But hey, them be some great bragging rights - "Oh, you messed up your install... or oh, you messed up your 300 buck CPU - Dude, that ain't nothing, I destroyed a 1000 buck GPU and laughed!"

OK, so that isn't quite true - I was pretty pissed at myself at the time, even though now I laugh about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> i dont own a titan but i do own a few of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great Fun!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's OK, we forgive you.


click in on the paint job on the prostreet (chopper)


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's OK, we forgive you.


I never did dirt bikes, too much risk of injury when you screw up. I prefer to get air over water, it's safer "generally speaking" when you screw up (although I did go to the emergency room for stitches more than once). Here I am back in my water ski show days...



I've got my new water loop doing some folding right now... with my fans at 7v running very quietly, I'm getting 50C on the first card and 53C on the 2nd. Will adding pull fans to my radiators help much? I'm happy with these temps, but cooler never hurts. Now I know why people get 360 rads.


----------



## skupples

Running p/p will definitely(should) knock off another 2-3c.

oh man, those stand up, single person jet-ski's are the BEST. I like those even more than the giant super charged polaris models.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's OK, we forgive you.


Lol Skupples that banner!! Aaahahaha


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's OK, we forgive you.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Skupples that banner!! Aaahahaha
Click to expand...

Skupples where did you find that by the way


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Skupples where did you find that by the way


think it was on imgur.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Thought I'd share my findings with you all.

On my old board I never had Vdroop from not having LLC on and my Benches ran fine. Tonight ive discovered that the RIVE BE needs LLC-0 or it drops voltage massively. Wondered what was causing my benches to crash despite them being great on a sabertooth.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For brother bikers:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/506341/nirvana-on-2-wheels-ocn-motorcyclists
> 
> I saw torx kits a few pages back... love to show off the tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding out the winter all warm and cozy:


Dang, I am jelly for how big that garage is. You really should of not posted that link, now I got another thread to read.

Since peeps are showing off the bikes.

My first and current bike. I'm new to cruising on one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Dang, I am jelly for how big that garage is. You really should of not posted that link, now I got another thread to read.
> 
> Since peeps are showing off the bikes.
> 
> My first and current bike. I'm new to cruising on one.


Nice ride Bro!


----------



## Furlans

Is a suicide run benching valley with a [email protected],45v under water and a ambient temp around 5c?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Is a suicide run benching valley with a [email protected],45v under water and a ambient temp around 5c?


I do mine at that voltage everyonce in a while. No issues but I'm on a custom quad rad temps don't go over 50c


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> I do mine at that voltage everyonce in a while. No issues but I'm on a custom quad rad temps don't go over 50c


Oh i have just 2 240mm rads... but i am sure that temps, with 5c ambient wouldn't go over 50c


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Is a suicide run benching valley with a [email protected],45v under water and a ambient temp around 5c?


5c ambient temperature? Is that the temperature of your room or the temperature outside?

I always thought ambient temperature indicated room temperature.


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 5c ambient temperature? Is that the temperature of your room or the temperature outside?
> 
> I always thought ambient temperature indicated room temperature.


Is the temperature that is going to have my room if i open its window lol the room is small


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Is the temperature that is going to have my room if i open its window lol the room is small


Of course the temp will be the same as outside if you open the window. But most people have some sort of air conditioning system to keep room temp at a certain level.

So I was wondering whether people mean their room temp (that they are manipulating) or the temp outside when they say 'ambient temp'.


----------



## skupples

should mean the temp of the room in which your computer sits.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should mean the temp of the room in which your computer sits.


Thank you for clearing that up. That's what I always thought too.

But when he mentioned 5c as ambient temp, I thought that that could never be his room temp. I mean, isn't that a bit too cold for inside the house?


----------



## TANN3R

I don't know if it's been asked but, when I'm changing the files for afterburner in note:
[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

It doesn't ask me to restart afterburner when I save. It asked me to restart only when I did the command line step. I redid the steps to the letter and still not asking me to restart AB.

Please link me to the discussion if its already been mentioned, THANKS!


----------



## bahadirkazan

Hey guys. How's my 3dmark 11 X score ? And what can you say about my memory mhz? GTX Titan with ref. cooler..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> I don't know if it's been asked but, when I'm changing the files for afterburner in note:
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> It doesn't ask me to restart afterburner when I save. It asked me to restart only when I did the command line step. I redid the steps to the letter and still not asking me to restart AB.
> 
> Please link me to the discussion if its already been mentioned, THANKS!


You probably are not doing it right!
Follow my guide here:*OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE* and it will work!
Do not skip or jump any step and it will work!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> I don't know if it's been asked but, when I'm changing the files for afterburner in note:
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> It doesn't ask me to restart afterburner when I save. It asked me to restart only when I did the command line step. I redid the steps to the letter and still not asking me to restart AB.
> 
> Please link me to the discussion if its already been mentioned, THANKS!


As occam said, follow every step.

ALSO! I have found that if it doesn't work the first time you need to DELETE the ENTIRE profiles folder, turn off the system, cold boot, & try again. Keep doing this until it works. It normally takes me 3-4 tries to get it to take.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. How's my 3dmark 11 X score ? And what can you say about my memory mhz? GTX Titan with ref. cooler..


It's been a long time since iv'e ran 3dmark, but the hw monitor looks as it should!


----------



## Jessekin32

I need to get another Titan


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jessekin32*
> 
> I need to get another Titan


Just got my second one tonight! A week old Asus for $650 shipped. That puts the pair at $1250. Have to say that makes me happy


----------



## skupples

Very nice!

put them under some EK blocks & let em' rip!


----------



## SDMODNoob

So my Titans can no longer pass a benchmark test. Had them overclocked on Sky's bios, then I put them to stock of Sky's bio, then flashed them back to stock Titan SC bios. My system reboots within a couple seconds of benchmark (using heaven and 3dmark to test stability). Was wondering if it is the problem with the cards themselves or my motherboard being wonky. The 3.5mm audio jacks have died on my RIVEBE and I would not be surprised if there was something wrong with it supplying enough power to my sli TItans. What do you guys suggest I should do in trouble shooting this matter? They are both waterblocked so taking them apart would be a last resort but if that is what I have to do then I will do it


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> So my Titans can no longer pass a benchmark test. Had them overclocked on Sky's bios, then I put them to stock of Sky's bio, then flashed them back to stock Titan SC bios. My system reboots within a couple seconds of benchmark (using heaven and 3dmark to test stability). Was wondering if it is the problem with the cards themselves or my motherboard being wonky. The 3.5mm audio jacks have died on my RIVEBE and I would not be surprised if there was something wrong with it supplying enough power to my sli TItans. What do you guys suggest I should do in trouble shooting this matter? They are both waterblocked so taking them apart would be a last resort but if that is what I have to do then I will do it


After reflashing, did you re install drivers and enables SLI? That usually helps avoid any hiccups.

Do the cards run ok with SLI disabled?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> So my Titans can no longer pass a benchmark test. Had them overclocked on Sky's bios, then I put them to stock of Sky's bio, then flashed them back to stock Titan SC bios. My system reboots within a couple seconds of benchmark (using heaven and 3dmark to test stability). Was wondering if it is the problem with the cards themselves or my motherboard being wonky. The 3.5mm audio jacks have died on my RIVEBE and I would not be surprised if there was something wrong with it supplying enough power to my sli TItans. What do you guys suggest I should do in trouble shooting this matter? They are both waterblocked so taking them apart would be a last resort but if that is what I have to do then I will do it


I believe you got your hint right there with the 3.5mm audio jacks, your RIVEBE could be defective but to be sure its not any software problem, i suggest re installing windows; that way you eliminate causes, if its not software, then you can have a defective RIVEBE or G2! Also check the PSU cables for thorns or burns and try another SLI bridge!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> So my Titans can no longer pass a benchmark test. Had them overclocked on Sky's bios, then I put them to stock of Sky's bio, then flashed them back to stock Titan SC bios. My system reboots within a couple seconds of benchmark (using heaven and 3dmark to test stability). Was wondering if it is the problem with the cards themselves or my motherboard being wonky. The 3.5mm audio jacks have died on my RIVEBE and I would not be surprised if there was something wrong with it supplying enough power to my sli TItans. What do you guys suggest I should do in trouble shooting this matter? They are both waterblocked so taking them apart would be a last resort but if that is what I have to do then I will do it


Reinstall windows, and that should solve your problem. I had a similar issue after over-clocking the Titan on rive once, and it turned out that kernel or something had gotten corrupted in windows after the crash. Clean Driver reinstall did not solve it for me, but you can try doing that first.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> So my Titans can no longer pass a benchmark test. Had them overclocked on Sky's bios, then I put them to stock of Sky's bio, then flashed them back to stock Titan SC bios. My system reboots within a couple seconds of benchmark (using heaven and 3dmark to test stability). Was wondering if it is the problem with the cards themselves or my motherboard being wonky. The 3.5mm audio jacks have died on my RIVEBE and I would not be surprised if there was something wrong with it supplying enough power to my sli TItans. What do you guys suggest I should do in trouble shooting this matter? They are both waterblocked so taking them apart would be a last resort but if that is what I have to do then I will do it


RMA that motherboard if wiping your system doesn't resolve the audio & crashing issues. R4BE can be a bit wonky, so it's hard to tell whats what.


----------



## LunaP

Hmm anyone ever experience laggyness with their monitors, say they're moving the cursor around to another window but its slowly getting there, you check processes and you're at like 6% cpu and maybe 15% MEM GPU's aren't reporting much, but theres like either a huge bottleneck or feels like the frame rate is @ 15 or CPU is at max load.

Noticing this mainly on 1440 vs 1080p.


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> put them under some EK blocks & let em' rip!


'Tis the plan. Kinda busted the wallet getting the second one, but will be on water for sure. I have Murdermod #22 and they just plain suck for aircooling. Will grab waterblocks next month and give the pair some voltage


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> RMA that motherboard if wiping your system doesn't resolve the audio & crashing issues. R4BE can be a bit wonky, so it's hard to tell whats what.


Looks like this may be another RMA, second R4BE sending back. Man... I hope I don't end up like that other member in the R4BE club sending back board after board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Reinstall windows, and that should solve your problem. I had a similar issue after over-clocking the Titan on rive once, and it turned out that kernel or something had gotten corrupted in windows after the crash. Clean Driver reinstall did not solve it for me, but you can try doing that first.


Yup did a full reinstall. Still crashing/rebooting if any heavy load comes on the Titans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I believe you got your hint right there with the 3.5mm audio jacks, your RIVEBE could be defective but to be sure its not any software problem, i suggest re installing windows; that way you eliminate causes, if its not software, then you can have a defective RIVEBE or G2! Also check the PSU cables for thorns or burns and try another SLI bridge!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Had some kernal display driver issue which I figure was common. Went to shutdown my comp and it just hung there. This in turn made me say screw it and wipe the slate clean with a fresh install of windows 7. Guess all thats left is to check for burns since disabling SLI did not help at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> After reflashing, did you re install drivers and enables SLI? That usually helps avoid any hiccups.
> 
> Do the cards run ok with SLI disabled?


Yup did that after each reflash. Disabled SLI and ran 3dmark and it crashes within second scene.


----------



## LunaP

Ok yeah my computer is barely acting like it can handle anything atm surround is sluggish and thats just opening a browser etc wth is going on.

Its like I can literally only max out @ 12fps....

Can't be the motherboard because I had this issue at times with my previous rig too..

Actually best way to describe it is when you log into safemode how dragging things around is kinda slow.

Edit

Just did a clean driver uninstall and revereted back to 332. Still the same issue...All that's open atm is Chrome even dragging a folder does it. Any ideas?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Looks like this may be another RMA, second R4BE sending back. Man... I hope I don't end up like that other member in the R4BE club sending back board after board.
> Yup did a full reinstall. Still crashing/rebooting if any heavy load comes on the Titans.
> Had some kernal display driver issue which I figure was common. Went to shutdown my comp and it just hung there. This in turn made me say screw it and wipe the slate clean with a fresh install of windows 7. Guess all thats left is to check for burns since disabling SLI did not help at all.
> Yup did that after each reflash. Disabled SLI and ran 3dmark and it crashes within second scene.


I'm not sure if ever confirmed RClava actually had issues with the mother board with his 3rd & 4th one. It's hard to know if it's the motherboard or the GPU's, but since the motherboard has a faulty audio port you can easily RMA it. If the problem persists, then it's time to RMA the GPU's.

@LunaP That's strange, I was going to point towards unstable memory timings, but if it was happening on the previous system then that's kinda out of the picture. Have you tried flashing back to stock bios, then flashing back to Skyn3t's? also, the LLC hack can cause all sorts of issues in the new driver packs. Most people can't even get it to work anymore with out serious issues popping up.

It kinda sounds like your GPU's are getting stuck in one of the lower states Luna. I would check to see what your clock speeds are @ when this is happening.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm not sure if ever confirmed RClava actually had issues with the mother board with his 3rd & 4th one. It's hard to know if it's the motherboard or the GPU's, but since the motherboard has a faulty audio port you can easily RMA it. If the problem persists, then it's time to RMA the GPU's.
> 
> @LunaP That's strange, I was going to point towards unstable memory timings, but if it was happening on the previous system then that's kinda out of the picture. Have you tried flashing back to stock bios, then flashing back to Skyn3t's? also, the LLC hack can cause all sorts of issues in the new driver packs. Most people can't even get it to work anymore with out serious issues popping up.
> 
> It kinda sounds like your GPU's are getting stuck in one of the lower states Luna. I would check to see what your clock speeds are @ when this is happening.


I never loaded the LLC hack, though it COULD be the timings, though I've been stress testing them and nothing bad or bluescreens it seems. The only rarity is blue screens after shutting down (not always just sometimes )

I looked @ my card and seems you're right. Though I realize it dropped due to reseting the drivers, so I set it back to 1.187 v each card and these timings, but its still showing this... odd..I seem to bluescreen @ 120% + though that could be factored to other things as well though 115 seems fine and keeps me just under 1100W



odd increased it a bit and then WIndows update crashed in the background and now this, N/m it dropped since I stopped running OBS


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I never loaded the LLC hack, though it COULD be the timings, though I've been stress testing them and nothing bad or bluescreens it seems. The only rarity is blue screens after shutting down (not always just sometimes )
> 
> I looked @ my card and seems you're right. Though I realize it dropped due to reseting the drivers, so I set it back to 1.187 v each card and these timings, but its still showing this... odd..I seem to bluescreen @ 120% + though that could be factored to other things as well though 115 seems fine and keeps me just under 1100W
> 
> 
> 
> odd increased it a bit and then WIndows update crashed in the background and now this, N/m it dropped since I stopped running OBS


I get what you are describing when i force my cards to down clock, while in surround. Silly question, but do you have *prefer maximum performance* selected in the drivers? Iv'e heard most people say their cards idle @ pretty high clocks in 1440p, let alone 1440p surround.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I get what you are describing when i force my cards to down clock, while in surround. Silly question, but do you have *prefer maximum performance* selected in the drivers? Iv'e heard most people say their cards idle @ pretty high clocks in 1440p, let alone 1440p surround.


Yup I set it to that in hopes to keep it @ max clock vs down shifting.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yup I set it to that in hopes to keep it @ max clock vs down shifting.


The rive-be have the pci-e little box where you can disable individual pci-e slot without removing the GPUs? If so I would try one card at the time and perhaps just a "by the book" sli like slots 1 and 3 (by ASUS manual I mean). Also, it sound to me like memory problems (RAM). Are you sure all your sticks are 100%? The amount of memory reported is correct? Are you willing to test individual rams one of the time and then on pairs?

Those are the two things that I would try to see if the problem go away. Since when that happen? Your system is pretty new it was behaving like that since day one or just recently? What did you change recently that might have caused it?

hope it helps mate.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The rive-be have the pci-e little box where you can disable individual pci-e slot without removing the GPUs? If so I would try one card at the time and perhaps just a "by the book" sli like slots 1 and 3 (by ASUS manual I mean). Also, it sound to me like memory problems (RAM). Are you sure all your sticks are 100%? The amount of memory reported is correct? Are you willing to test individual rams one of the time and then on pairs?
> 
> Those are the two things that I would try to see if the problem go away. Since when that happen? Your system is pretty new it was behaving like that since day one or just recently? What did you change recently that might have caused it?
> 
> hope it helps mate.


No changes really been like this since 1 Titan then to 2 titans, then this is the first time with 3. Only seen the drop once I made the jump to 1440 surround, really odd. 1080p is smooth just 1440 seems to strain it though there's no signs.

I could set the RAM back to 1333 as I"m on 2133 atm though its 2400 rated, I'm doing an RMA with GSkill to have them send me 1x 64gb kit to replace my 2x 32gb kits only after proving to them by forwarding the email from their rep telling me months ago I'd be fine with 2x 32gb kits, so now they're apologizing , but taking FOREVER to respond , I opened the ticket 2 weeks ago now and they just now responded today after 10+ updates from me.

If its gonna be anything I REALLY hope its the RAM... though its rated Dual channel I'm pretty sure that's just because of the time it was released and the CPU can make it run quad or if I'm thinking differently or wrong please let me know as I want a stable system and 2400 seems to be the way to go for good OC's and support w/o bottlenecking. My CPU is @ 4.5ghz stable @ 1.225v atm still dropping it to see how Low I can get.

Also just experienced my first ever PSU reboot lol, system just quietly went off and then booted itself again like nothing else, I"m positive it was the PSU because I've never seen that before.

Dropped my GPU settings from 1.187 to 1.175 and lowered power consumption to 115, though it could be the offsets that drove it up.


----------



## skupples

The only other time iv'e had issues like this is when alt tabbing out of a game. I fixed it by bumping my VTT/VCCSA


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only other time iv'e had issues like this is when alt tabbing out of a game. I fixed it by bumping my VTT/VCCSA


I just BSOD'd randomly so went into bios. Oddly my VTT/VSAA was around 1.22/1.25v I just bumped it down to 1.05 since I knocked down the RAM back to 1333. I'll see what happens.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Also just experienced my first ever PSU reboot lol, system just quietly went off and then booted itself again like nothing else, I"m positive it was the PSU because I've never seen that before.


Hmmmm, I had that happen to me once and a while when my first Titan last year was dieing on me. Have you try testing each Titan separate, never know if one could be acting up?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmmm, I had that happen to me once and a while when my first Titan last year was dieing on me. Have you try testing each Titan separate, never know if one could be acting up?


Yeah I did before on my old rig since I could only have 2 at a time, I swapped them out since I knew my first one was stellar. Neither had an issue when overclocking though I was still running an Antec 1200.

I'm gonna follow up w/ G Skill today on the RAM issue, hopefully I get a response.


----------



## Elvandar

Sounds like your ram is bad or your ram overclock was unstable


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I did before on my old rig since I could only have 2 at a time, I swapped them out since I knew my first one was stellar. Neither had an issue when overclocking though I was still running an Antec 1200.
> 
> I'm gonna follow up w/ G Skill today on the RAM issue, hopefully I get a response.


If it has to do with ram you can try with only 1 kit. Or even with only 1 ram bar. If the problem disappears its the ram
And about the titan the same.

Can you check whats going on with memory read/write and processes while it happens?
The first time I got 3 screens I was getting crazy, checked every component and did a fresh reinstall, then found out it was windows: in the properties of the exe program I had to mark something like "don't rescale image for high dpi values". Just to say maybe your hardware is fine and windows is flipping out for some registry thing or some other error it can't handle.
Good luck


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> If it has to do with ram you can try with only 1 kit. Or even with only 1 ram bar. If the problem disappears its the ram
> And about the titan the same.
> 
> Can you check whats going on with memory read/write and processes while it happens?
> The first time I got 3 screens I was getting crazy, checked every component and did a fresh reinstall, then found out it was windows: in the properties of the exe program I had to mark something like "don't rescale image for high dpi values". Just to say maybe your hardware is fine and windows is flipping out for some registry thing or some other error it can't handle.
> Good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> Sounds like your ram is bad or your ram overclock was unstable


Mem's fine tried w/ both separate and single sticks, something else is amiss, also its a fresh install of windows on an SSD. It's showing up as 3.0 in GPU-Z as well, so I"m completely boggled on this.

I've also ensured all the recommended settings were set for SSD.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Happy to report that my titans are not dead. It was the damn new drivers that totally screwed with my system hardcore. Went back to 331.82 Drivers and my R4BE to 0403 bios and now my titans are back to working order. However, the 3.5mm still screwed and working with ASUS with their RMA process is a nightmare, but at least I got a system until they send an advanced replacement


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Happy to report that my titans are not dead. It was the damn new drivers that totally screwed with my system hardcore. Went back to 331.82 Drivers and my R4BE to 0403 bios and now my titans are back to working order. However, the 3.5mm still screwed and working with ASUS with their RMA process is a nightmare, but at least I got a system until they send an advanced replacement


????

i'm using 334.67 and i have no issues with it at all whatsoever... Then again i run stock volts but OCed 120+ on core and +60 on memory. So your harder OC blew it or something on latest drivers.


----------



## FarmerJo

Im not sure if this is allowed but I just wanted to ask if anyone wanted to add another titan to their rig before I go and put it up on the market place. Pm me for details!


----------



## SDMODNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ????
> 
> i'm using 334.67 and i have no issues with it at all whatsoever... Then again i run stock volts but OCed 120+ on core and +60 on memory. So your harder OC blew it or something on latest drivers.


No idea what happened. Updated to the new drivers worked for a day then got the infamous kernel driver failure to screen freezing on shut down to cards no longer able to hold up on benching / mining. Did a full reinstall of windows and redid it with the updated drivers again and same problem happened. Decided what the hell lets try older drivers and see if that works and lo and behold everything is back up again in surround and benching and mining. I guess I just was not as lucky as you or something lol, then again I am new to this overclocking scene, but I don't think I did anything wrong as it was functioning before that update.


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys can i use my ax1200i cables with this ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys can i use my ax1200i cables with this ?


I think we discussed this the other day, but I don't remember what the answer is. The cables on my 860 (no I) say for 760/860ax only. The best way to tell is to compare the pinning on the cables from each PSU. If the pins are in the same place, you can interchange them. If they don't match, you can re-pin them with the right tools.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys can i use my ax1200i cables with this ?


No they wont work. If it was an 860i it would but the 'I" versions I think are the same and the regulare 860 uses a different type


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys can i use my ax1200i cables with this ?


I think most, if not all, cables will be compatible:

http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1.html

the 24 MB pin I am not sure but all the others (per corsair site) are the same.


----------



## LunaP

Blah guess ill just get a 2nd 1200axi then rather not risk it

I could get the 1200ax non i for 229 or axi for 329


----------



## skupples

Corsair's site shows all the ax(and i) listed as one thing. You are likely good to go.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Corsair's site shows all the ax(and i) listed as one thing. You are likely good to go.


Well since im here at the store which is why i cant search through the thread do u recommend a 2nd 1200axi or just go with the 860?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Well since im here at the store which is why i cant search through the thread do u recommend a 2nd 1200axi or just go with the 860?


go 860 Luna. No reason to expend that much on your second PSU. And from corsair site the cables are the same.

You don't have the option for a 860 axi? That would be best since I am not sure about the 24 pin cable compatibility between the 1200 axi and the 860 ax.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> go 860 Luna. No reason to expend that much on your second PSU. And from corsair site the cables are the same.
> 
> You don't have the option for a 860 axi? That would be best since I am not sure about the 24 pin cable compatibility between the 1200 axi and the 860 ax.


24 pin is the one thing that's always uniform, across all PSU's from what I understand.

@LunaP

860.

i'm using the after market sleeved 1200i 24 pin on my 860.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 24 pin is the one thing that's always uniform, across all PSU's from what I understand.
> 
> @LunaP
> 
> 860.


yep mate but corsair site list the 24 pin as a separate thing for the ax and axi series. The full set is apparently compatible since the site list both ax and axi series for the US$79 set but not the 24 pin... That's why I am not sure.


----------



## skupples

ahhh


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 24 pin is the one thing that's always uniform, across all PSU's from what I understand.
> 
> @LunaP
> 
> 860.
> 
> i'm using the after market sleeved 1200i 24 pin on my 860.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> yep mate but corsair site list the 24 pin as a separate thing for the ax and axi series. The full set is apparently compatible since the site list both ax and axi series for the US$79 set but not the 24 pin... That's why I am not sure.


Appreciate it guys, I ended up buying the 860.

@Skupples if you've been using your 1200i w/ your reg 860 (non i) and no issues then I should be good I hope.

How long have you been using it that way ? Mines also an aftermarket cable ( custom made from FCPU)


----------



## skupples

The cable i'm using is the one corsair sells, pre-sleeved. I have to check, but i'm pretty sure it was listed as ax & axi


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys!

I want to buy an EK FC Titan Backplate but EK's site says it is out of stock. Could you please link me to a USA based website where they have it in stock?

Thank you!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I want to buy an EK FC Titan Backplate but EK's site says it is out of stock. Could you please link me to a USA based website where they have it in stock?
> 
> Thank you!


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1208&products_id=39611

they call it a 780Ti back plate now, exact same thing though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1208&products_id=39611
> 
> they call it a 780Ti back plate now, exact same thing though.


Thanks a lot Skupples! Much appreciated!









I have another thing that I need help with.

Are these cables extensions, or do they directly connect the PSU to the hardware?

Also, I want to use them with my Cooler Master PSU. Is there a chance of any compatibility issues?

Thank you!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot Skupples! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another thing that I need help with.
> 
> Are these cables extensions, or do they directly connect the PSU to the hardware?
> 
> Also, I want to use them with my Cooler Master PSU. Is there a chance of any compatibility issues?
> 
> Thank you!


those are sleeved replacement cables for Corsair PSU's... You can probably find out if they are compatible by digging through the online user manuals for each product. They should contain pin charts some where. I doubt they will work though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> those are sleeved replacement cables for Corsair PSU's... You can probably find out if they are compatible by digging through the online user manuals for each product. They should contain pin charts some where. I doubt they will work though.


Do you know of a cable kit that will work with my CM PSU?

Thank you!


----------



## LunaP

Wow wth you cant use the cable the 24 pin on the 860 is a 28 pin (18 + 10 vs the 14 + 10 ) and the 1200 is a 24 pin.... damn

So theres no way to combine them.. ill take the 860 back today and grab a 1200... blah


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Wow wth you cant use the cable the 24 pin on the 860 is a 28 pin (18 + 10 vs the 14 + 10 ) and the 1200 is a 24 pin.... damn
> 
> So theres no way to combine them.. ill take the 860 back today and grab a 1200... blah


Sigh...That ´s why I mention the 24 pin cable as a potential problem... Sorry to hear that brother. If they have the 860 axi then all cables (including 24 pin) would be compatible...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Wow wth you cant use the cable the 24 pin on the 860 is a 28 pin (18 + 10 vs the 14 + 10 ) and the 1200 is a 24 pin.... damn
> 
> So theres no way to combine them.. ill take the 860 back today and grab a 1200... blah


okay now I'm just confusedwhere would the extra 4 pins go when plugging it into a motherboardthey must have changed it because my 860 is a 24 10 are you sure the extra for pens don't snap off... maybe I'm in full stupid mode not being in front of my computer but I thought the standard socket on a motherboard is 24 pins


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> okay now I'm just confusedwhere would the extra 4 pins go when plugging it into a motherboardthey must have changed it because my 860 is a 24 10 are you sure the extra for pens don't snap off... maybe I'm in full stupid mode not being in front of my computer but I thought the standard socket on a motherboard is 24 pins


Its 24 pins for the Motherboard but 28 pins for the PSU, so my 1200AX cable won't fit inside. Same goes for the 860 cable going into the 1200AX etc. It's pure ******edness....damnit.

Screw it I'll make it work....as long as the 8pin cables for the motherboard are compatible I can just have the power cable from the 860 go into the motherboard and the rest from the 1200 go into the 860 and use the 1200 AX cable to put into the Add2PSU...

As long as you guys don't see an issue with it I'll proceed, if not I'll just swap for a damn 1200i


----------



## skupples

I'm sorry man. Totally forgot about that part.

This totally confuses me about. The adtr market set I purchased... I guess ts possible they just use the same packaging


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm sorry man. Totally forgot about that part.
> 
> This totally confuses me about. The adtr market set I purchased... I guess ts possible they just use the same packaging


Its fine, and looks like the 860 only has 5 peripheral ports... so i'm gonna need the 1200 after all... blah. I had to plug 3 back into the 1200i,

anyways gonna fire it up and test


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Its fine, and looks like the 860 only has 5 peripheral ports... so i'm gonna need the 1200 after all... blah. I had to plug 3 back into the 1200i,
> 
> anyways gonna fire it up and test


yeah my biggest issue with the 860 was the lack of Molex. I had to buy multiple extensions to stretch them all over the case. Because you can't plug anything into the bridge unit

I have so much excess wire that I cannot put the back panel on my case. My next purchase has to be the proper tools to make your own Wires lengtgs


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah my biggest issue with the 860 was the lack of Molex. I had to buy multiple extensions to stretch them all over the case. Because you can't plug anything into the bridge unit


Yeah I'll take it back today for another 1200. Convenience is better anyways. So far it booted up, though first time it went on then everything clicked off. Then completely spun down like 0 power. Then afterwards it all came back online. That's normal right ?

============================================

Ok initiial tests set to 1.212v and 150% power

Gpu offset +103
Mem clock +300

so far seeing about a 9 frame increase in my MMO. though it still drops down to 30-40 when moving the screen around, so curious if theres anyway to help raise the minimum up ?

Oh and I'm averageing 580W in now and 514 out.

===============================================

HOLY CRAP

100+ fps now when my average was 8x-90 when standing now I"m around 103-105

Also bumped power to 200%
GPU to 161mhz
MEM to +300

and jumped another 2 frames.

What should I boost more?and I only went up about 30w

===================================================

2 hours later...

So now I'm @ GPU Clock 1188
Volt 1212
GPU offset 194
MEM +300

about 650W total power draw @ MAX

Which is REALLY weird I figured with 3 titans I'd be drawing more than that.... Very strange.

Anywhoo I just heard a SUPER loud CHIRP!!!! come from something in my room.

Looking @ my surgeprotector and the surge light is red, but same goes for the other one so I guess thats normal as I never paid attention before. Anything I should be concerned for?

=============================

Jeez how far can I go ? LOL THESE TITANS ARE AMAZING!!!!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> No idea what happened. Updated to the new drivers worked for a day then got the infamous kernel driver failure to screen freezing on shut down to cards no longer able to hold up on benching / mining. Did a full reinstall of windows and redid it with the updated drivers again and same problem happened. Decided what the hell lets try older drivers and see if that works and lo and behold everything is back up again in surround and benching and mining. I guess I just was not as lucky as you or something lol, then again I am new to this overclocking scene, but I don't think I did anything wrong as it was functioning before that update.


It's something else, i'm sure.

My rig uses to BSOD every 30 minutes and after furious Googling it turned out to be Intel's RAID drivers, go figure. Uninstalled those, everything is fine. It can be the thing you least suspect that causes the issues.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> It's something else, i'm sure.
> 
> My rig uses to BSOD every 30 minutes and after furious Googling it turned out to be Intel's RAID drivers, go figure. Uninstalled those, everything is fine. It can be the thing you least suspect that causes the issues.


Interesting I've had my rapid storage app crash a few times in the background ( didn't affect the PC but good to know )

You guys use bluescreen viewer tools right ?


----------



## Asus11

I noticed skynets 1006 v2 titan bios is no longer on the front page, is there a reason for that?

im going to be using it soon just wondered why its no longer there


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I noticed skynets 1006 v2 titan bios is no longer on the front page, is there a reason for that?
> 
> im going to be using it soon just wondered why its no longer there


It's in OccamRazor's Signature:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21680#post_21717672*


----------



## skupples

Discovered something interesting just now. EK has changed the TITAN cold plate @ some point in time...

*This is the new block. Bigger VRM surface, which actually covers the memory VRM's, lacking centralized O-ring.*


*Original Titan block, smaller VRM cooling area, & a centralized O-Ring*


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Discovered something interesting just now. EK has changed the TITAN cold plate @ some point in time...
> 
> *This is the new block. Bigger VRM surface, which actually covers the memory VRM's, lacking centralized O-ring.*
> 
> 
> *Original Titan block, smaller VRM cooling area, & a centralized O-Ring*


Interesting....Now you make me want to open up mine and inspect it...Is not on the card yet.









This is the brand new Ek sent you as replacement Skupp?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Isn't that a TI 780 block and a Titan block, not really the same?

Why would there be openings for caps and such on one, but not the other?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Interesting....Now you make me want to open up mine and inspect it...Is not on the card yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the brand new Ek sent you as replacement Skupp?


yupp!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Isn't that a TI 780 block and a Titan block, not really the same?
> 
> Why would there be openings for caps and such on one, but not the other?


I thought that as well, then noticed that it's engraved "FC TITAN SE" on the flip side. oh man, wth... That still doesn't explain the missing area for the caps... Guess I need to go harass derick.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Mine is just like your second photo (original block) skupps. Glad I open it. The thing is black inside and already with stuff in the channels... Oh boy....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Mine is just like your second photo (original block) skupps. Glad I open it. The thing is black inside and already with stuff in the channels... Oh boy....


Snap a photo, I want to see what you are talking about...



This is a new block that I purchased a few months back, when I thought I would be re-using my old blocks. It conforms to the new plates that I have in every way. This eases my suspicion of it being a 780Ti block, as I purchased this before the 780Ti even released.









Wish I could remember what my new copper blocks looked like, would be nice to know if they were the new revision. I doubt it really translates to much, but I wanna know!


----------



## Gabrielzm

here we go mate...


----------



## skupples

woooah. Those look like they have been on the shelf for a really long time... That will clean up pretty easily with some polish though.

Here's what I have figured out.

They pushed a new revision of the cold plate, & the POM top.

The central O-ring & screw hole is gone in the new revision. I deduced this by comparing my brand new block next to the tops & RMA plates. sooo, it looks like i'm back to the RMA drawing board. Really annoying, as I clearly stated that I had the first gen "XXL" kits in my RMA form.

This makes me sad about my copper blocks. I may end up using the new ones once I finally have all of the right pieces, & just re-sell the three short boy copper blocks. It would be nice if I could find a side by side comparison of the new revision and the old revision. It would put my mind @ ease about the benefits of the larger VRM channel. I'm guessing these changes were made to conform to the new 780Ti PCB. The VRM risers are much longer on the new revision block, & the new top has a cut out for that extra cap the 780Ti has. I'm going to have to look into it more after dinner.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Oh boy...what a pain in the neck to put those o-rings on the block back. Open up the two units, clean it up, polish and re-assemble all. Is ready to go on the cards now but I will wait the last parts to dry the loop and re-do everything in final build.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot Skupples! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another thing that I need help with.
> 
> Are these cables extensions, or do they directly connect the PSU to the hardware?
> 
> Also, I want to use them with my Cooler Master PSU. Is there a chance of any compatibility issues?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi
be aware that not all psu have compatible connectors. I used the termaltake cables for my sylverstone psu. I had pc turning off (luckily a turn off and not 3 burned titans) right started, after checking many things I found out that the 6 pin cables had a different order of the pin that attaches in the PSU.


----------



## LunaP

Which is better for more FPS/keeping minimum FPS higher for MMO's etc on surround?

Memory offset of GPU offset?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1208&products_id=39611
> 
> they call it a 780Ti back plate now, exact same thing though.


Skupples do you know if the actual backplate is compatible with the EK waterblock first edition?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Skupples do you know if the actual backplate is compatible with the EK waterblock first edition?


The back plate, & the screw positions are unchanged through the entire series as they line up with the PCB holes.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/9/

Here is the round up, compares the first & second edition. It's rather interesting. The larger VRM section does little for temps, his tests actually show that the 2nd revision runs slightly warmer on the VRM/VRAM, but the core runs slightly cooler... Rather strange as the core section is completely unchanged.

Suspicions confirmed by DerickWM... The new block was made to fit titan, 780, & 780Ti.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Which is better for more FPS/keeping minimum FPS higher for MMO's etc on surround?
> 
> Memory offset of GPU offset?


Hey Luna.
It depends on where the bottleneck is at. It can be many places in the GPU pipeline. For large MMOs i would suspect CPU bottleneck first. Just monitor your GPU use at time of minimum frame drops. If it is staying 97-99% then the GPU shaders are the bottleneck and increasing core clock will help. If the GPU use % plummets when FPS drops then it could be a number of places that is bottlenecking. I would start looking at your CPU first though, then go down the line from there.

If the game you are talking about is Guild Wars 2, it is highly CPU bound with many configurations.

Edit: I just saw you are running only 1 Titan with surround. At 5760x1080 and only one card you should be mostly shader bound. Unless the game is just horribly CPU optimized or the BN is somewhere else. Monitor your use %.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey Luna.
> 
> *Edit: I just saw you are running only 1 Titan with surround. At 5760x1080 and only one card* you should be mostly shader bound. Unless the game is just horribly CPU optimized or the BN is somewhere else. Monitor your use %.


Wait wut I am?

The photo I posted shows 3 titans LOL

I"m running in 7680x1440 surround.

Here's the pic again.



CPU is currently @ 4.5ghz running stable, though I can try and bump it more. I'll monitor the %'s as well appreciate the heads up on that.


----------



## Swolern

I was just going by your sig specs. Then yes 3 Titans increases you risk of CPU restrictions again. Also for 3 Titans at 7680x1440 you have higher risk for PCI-E bandwidth limitations. You need to be at pci-e 3.0 x8 (or 2.0 x16) to all cards or you will run into bottlenecks there. When my 3 Titans/7680x1440 are running on my board at 2.0 x16/x8/x8 my GPU % & FPS drop bigtime with some games. I need to be at pci-e 3.0 to alleviate that bottleneck.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I was just going by your sig specs. Then yes 3 Titans increases you risk of CPU restrictions again. Also for 3 Titans at 7680x1440 you have higher risk for PCI-E bandwidth limitations. You need to be at pci-e 3.0 x8 (or 2.0 x16) to all cards or you will run into bottlenecks there. When my 3 Titans/7680x1440 are running on my board at 2.0 x16/x8/x8 my GPU % & FPS drop bigtime with some games. I need to be at pci-e 3.0 to alleviate that bottleneck.


Ah Yuna is my current build as the first one is the older one. All of mine are on 3.0 @ 16x8x8.

I figured @ 4.5 it should open up or at least keep up with it if any. What's the recommended push?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I'll take it back today for another 1200. Convenience is better anyways. So far it booted up, though first time it went on then everything clicked off. Then completely spun down like 0 power. Then afterwards it all came back online. That's normal right ?
> 
> ============================================
> 
> Ok initiial tests set to 1.212v and 150% power
> 
> Gpu offset +103
> Mem clock +300
> 
> so far seeing about a 9 frame increase in my MMO. though it still drops down to 30-40 when moving the screen around, so curious if theres anyway to help raise the minimum up ?
> 
> Oh and I'm averageing 580W in now and 514 out.
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> HOLY CRAP
> 
> 100+ fps now when my average was 8x-90 when standing now I"m around 103-105
> 
> Also bumped power to 200%
> GPU to 161mhz
> MEM to +300
> 
> and jumped another 2 frames.
> 
> What should I boost more?and I only went up about 30w
> 
> ===================================================
> 
> 2 hours later...
> 
> So now I'm @ GPU Clock 1188
> Volt 1212
> GPU offset 194
> MEM +300
> 
> about 650W total power draw @ MAX
> 
> Which is REALLY weird I figured with 3 titans I'd be drawing more than that.... Very strange.
> 
> Anywhoo I just heard a SUPER loud CHIRP!!!! come from something in my room.
> 
> Looking @ my surgeprotector and the surge light is red, but same goes for the other one so I guess thats normal as I never paid attention before. Anything I should be concerned for?
> 
> =============================
> 
> Jeez how far can I go ? LOL THESE TITANS ARE AMAZING!!!!


has much to do w/ reso. what resolution are you running at? my pc draws over 2000w loaded w 4 titans >.< Had to buy a second psu cause the 1500 died out before i could even come close to the overclocking potential of the rig and then the wall circuit startted tripping so i had to upgrade from a 15A to a 20A.

Next the wife attacked me because our power bill literally doubled from 90 to 180. Good to know im green









I actually came here today to post a seperate thread about how to get that down. Ive never used power saving tech cause A) i didnt have to and B) i was concerned about performance. That said, in anything but ffxiv (due to horrible sli/surround bugs w/ nvidia's drivers) performance is fine even with my cards underclocked as far as afaterburner wll allow. Now I just have to get the power bill down but ive never used any of the C1E and all that other odd stuff that our bios' include nowadays









At this point, however i can get the power down with no performance impact (yea i want to have my cake and eat it >.<) I have to try cause she's gonna kill me


----------



## Gabrielzm

[q


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



uote name="klepp0906" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21750#post_21742884"]
has much to do w/ reso. what resolution are you running at? my pc draws over 2000w loaded w 4 titans >.< Had to buy a second psu cause the 1500 died out before i could even come close to the overclocking potential of the rig and then the wall circuit startted tripping so i had to upgrade from a 15A to a 20A.

Next the wife attacked me because our power bill literally doubled from 90 to 180. Good to know im green









I actually came here today to post a seperate thread about how to get that down. Ive never used power saving tech cause A) i didnt have to and B) i was concerned about performance. That said, in anything but ffxiv (due to horrible sli/surround bugs w/ nvidia's drivers) performance is fine even with my cards underclocked as far as afaterburner wll allow. Now I just have to get the power bill down but ive never used any of the C1E and all that other odd stuff that our bios' include nowadays









At this point, however i can get the power down with no performance impact (yea i want to have my cake and eat it >.<) I have to try cause she's gonna kill me







[/quote


]










I can see that mate.... Just turn on all those features in BIOS to bring the power down mate. Or sell one of those titans....

Cheers


----------



## valkeriefire

What is the max voltage you would run 24/7 for [email protected]? I'm now underwater and my temps are 47C and 50C on my GPUs at full load folding now 1006mhz 1.162v. Would 1.3v be too high for 24-7? I'm hoping to get up to 1202mhz, I just don't yet know how many volts it will take me to get there.

Thank you


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> has much to do w/ reso. what resolution are you running at? my pc draws over 2000w loaded w 4 titans >.< Had to buy a second psu cause the 1500 died out before i could even come close to the overclocking potential of the rig and then the wall circuit startted tripping so i had to upgrade from a 15A to a 20A.
> 
> Next the wife attacked me because our power bill literally doubled from 90 to 180. Good to know im green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here today to post a seperate thread about how to get that down. Ive never used power saving tech cause A) i didnt have to and B) i was concerned about performance. That said, in anything but ffxiv (due to horrible sli/surround bugs w/ nvidia's drivers) performance is fine even with my cards underclocked as far as afaterburner wll allow. Now I just have to get the power bill down but ive never used any of the C1E and all that other odd stuff that our bios' include nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, however i can get the power down with no performance impact (yea i want to have my cake and eat it >.<) I have to try cause she's gonna kill me


7680x1440 + 1 1080p accessory atm.

W/ the above settings @ stress point I"m pushing about 680W which sounds odd as I'd expect to be in the 900W+ range by this time.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> has much to do w/ reso. what resolution are you running at? my pc draws over 2000w loaded w 4 titans >.< Had to buy a second psu cause the 1500 died out before i could even come close to the overclocking potential of the rig and then the wall circuit startted tripping so i had to upgrade from a 15A to a 20A.
> 
> Next the wife attacked me because our power bill literally doubled from 90 to 180. Good to know im green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually came here today to post a seperate thread about how to get that down. Ive never used power saving tech cause A) i didnt have to and B) i was concerned about performance. That said, in anything but ffxiv (due to horrible sli/surround bugs w/ nvidia's drivers) performance is fine even with my cards underclocked as far as afaterburner wll allow. Now I just have to get the power bill down but ive never used any of the C1E and all that other odd stuff that our bios' include nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, however i can get the power down with no performance impact (yea i want to have my cake and eat it >.<) I have to try cause she's gonna kill me


The cpu power savings really aren't a lot, literally if left idling 24/7 for the month the difference from fixed clock & voltage won't be 10$ a month or anything like that, & less difference if you use the PC.
Turning off an incandescent light that is always on will save more money on the power bill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 7680x1440 + 1 1080p accessory atm.
> 
> W/ the above settings @ stress point I"m pushing about 680W which sounds odd as I'd expect to be in the 900W+ range by this time.


That is pretty low, with 4 titans I would expect more like 1000w + near stock clocks with everything under load. That is read on a kill-a-watt type reader & not software right?


----------



## skupples

I think it's coming out of corsair link.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The cpu power savings really aren't a lot, literally if left idling 24/7 for the month the difference from fixed clock & voltage won't be 10$ a month or anything like that, & less difference if you use the PC.
> Turning off an incandescent light that is always on will save more money on the power bill.
> *That is pretty low, with 4 titans* I would expect more like 1000w + near stock clocks with everything under load. That is read on a kill-a-watt type reader & not software right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think it's coming out of corsair link.


Yeah from Corsair , and its 3 titans not 4. THat + they're on their own PSU atm. So I guess I"m pulling about 230W each atm?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah Yuna is my current build as the first one is the older one. All of mine are on 3.0 @ 16x8x8.
> 
> I figured @ 4.5 it should open up or at least keep up with it if any. What's the recommended push?


Ah i see. Well how was your GPU use? If it is indeed CPU bottlenecking already at 4.5ghz you wont get big improvements with more CPU OC. Say at 5ghz you would see only about 10% improvements to minimum FPS. 50fps would increase to 55fps. This is due most games currently out are just not optimized to take advantage of multiple CPU threads, and others are just down right poorly coded for any CPUs with more than 2 cores. Mantle is trying to change this, but what i have seen so far is it only takes a decent advantage of AMD already weaker CPUs.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah from Corsair , and its 3 titans not 4. THat + they're on their own PSU atm. So I guess I"m pulling about 230W each atm?


Still seems a bit low for 3 Titans + 4960x, although it also depends on the load, & what is running, etc. It does sound more in the ballpark though.
Some things just pull more juice than others, & then Titans really start to pull the juice with voltage mods or hacks.

If the corsair link is accurate that is cool, I can only see juice pulled from the wall & then have to calculate efficiency in from there.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Still seems a bit low for 3 Titans + 4960x, although it also depends on the load, & what is running, etc. It does sound more in the ballpark though.
> Some things just pull more juice than others, & then Titans really start to pull the juice with voltage mods or hacks.
> 
> If the corsair link is accurate that is cool, I can only see juice pulled from the wall & then have to calculate efficiency in from there.


Installed the latest 3D mark @ the given settings I posted and it was running for about 20 minutes or so then I looked down to work on something then back up and my monitors were off, though my pc was still on, and my friend on skype could hear me talking lol and I could hear him as well.

Curious if I A) Blew a card
B) Blew the PSU
C) tripped something or crashed?

SInce they're on a sep PSU would make sense.

Should I

1) Lower the GPU clock offset?
2) Lower the Mem clock offset?
3)Lower the power target?

and then rerun?


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Hello Forums,
I'v been having trouble with flashing my Bios on my secondary card.
I'm using the Skynet bios linked on the Overclock3D forums.
I have flashed my primary card and that seems to be fine showing a power target of 200 on EVGA Precision.
My secondary card shows a power target of 125 which has stayed the same as prior to this I was using Naennons bios.
I have tried flashing it back to the stock MSI bios and it hasn't changed.
Can anyone shed some light on this matter?


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Hello Forums,
> I'v been having trouble with flashing my Bios on my secondary card.
> I'm using the Skynet bios linked on the Overclock3D forums.
> I have flashed my primary card and that seems to be fine showing a power target of 200 on EVGA Precision.
> My secondary card shows a power target of 125 which has stayed the same as prior to this I was using Naennons bios.
> I have tried flashing it back to the stock MSI bios and it hasn't changed.
> Can anyone shed some light on this matter?


Have you tried flashing them one at a time, or did you flash with both cards in the system?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah from Corsair , and its 3 titans not 4. THat + they're on their own PSU atm. So I guess I"m pulling about 230W each atm?


you should try disbaling hyper threading, if you haven't already.

It introduces stuttering & poor performance in pretty much every game known to man.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Hello Forums,
> I'v been having trouble with flashing my Bios on my secondary card.
> I'm using the Skynet bios linked on the Overclock3D forums.
> I have flashed my primary card and that seems to be fine showing a power target of 200 on EVGA Precision.
> My secondary card shows a power target of 125 which has stayed the same as prior to this I was using Naennons bios.
> I have tried flashing it back to the stock MSI bios and it hasn't changed.
> Can anyone shed some light on this matter?


Hello, welcome to OCN...

Here is what you need to do...

Thread search for "OccamRazor" he has everything you need inside of his forum signature. You should A.) download the EZ3Flash folder then B.) follow the directions. extract it into the ez3flash folder, name it "x.rom", Run option #1, then run option #4, then run #5 & #6

His signature also has the newest skyn3t revision. Which is Revision #2, it's an ASUS based bios, with better memory timings.

This will:

disable Eeprom
Override GPU ID Mismatch (if it's a different companies bios)
flash card #1
flash card #2

You only need to run the "disable mismatch" if you are flashing a different companies bios onto your card. So, if it's an EVGA titan, & you are flashing Skyn3t #2 you need to run it. If they are Asus titans, you do not need to run it.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hello, welcome to OCN...
> 
> Here is what you need to do...
> 
> Thread search for "OccamRazor" he has everything you need inside of his forum signature. You should A.) download the EZ3Flash folder then B.) follow the directions. extract it into the ez3flash folder, name it "x.rom", Run option #1, then run option #4, then run #5 & #6
> 
> His signature also has the newest skyn3t revision. Which is Revision #2, it's an ASUS based bios, with better memory timings.
> 
> This will:
> 
> disable Eeprom
> Override GPU ID Mismatch (if it's a different companies bios)
> flash card #1
> flash card #2
> 
> You only need to run the "disable mismatch" if you are flashing a different companies bios onto your card. So, if it's an EVGA titan, & you are flashing Skyn3t #2 you need to run it. If they are Asus titans, you do not need to run it.


Thanks for the help,
Tried the program, followed your steps.
Now GPU 2 has a power target of 106 indstead of the prior 125.
Any other ideas?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Tried the program, followed your steps.
> Now GPU 2 has a power target of 106 indstead of the prior 125.
> Any other ideas?


make sure you are doing a cold boot of the system, you also may need to re-install your GPU drivers...

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19136

here is the full instruction set, if you are following it properly, it should work.

If you have a motherboard with a PLX chip, you have to run slightly different comands


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


* Easy flash - In other to use this tool you must rename the rom to "X.rom"
* if not the Easy Flash will not work"
* For support OCN: OccamRazor
* cheers :p

* PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
* nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"

# 1. nvflash --protectoff      " This disable EEprom "
# 2. nvflash --save            " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
# 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6          " Normal Flash "
# 4. nvflash -override -6      " Override GPU ID mismatch "

* Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
* and if you have *PLX chip* or if any those command above fail to flash.

# 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #1 "
# 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #2 "
# 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #3 "
# 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #4 "
# 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #5 "
# 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #6 "

# 11. nvflash --help            " All you need to know about Nvflash

Unzip/unrar to your desktop into a folder,put the bios to flash inside the folder you just created, rename the bios to x.rom, double click EZ3flash.bat and press #1 (to disable write protect and its done only once, no need for subsequent flashes, then #2 if you wish to save your bios, #3 to flash normally, keep pressing "Y" when its asked and after its done, reboot; if the card is not recognized after reboot reinstall drivers!
If youre getting the PCI subsystem mismatch and EZ3flash exits after the error, simply flash with option #4!

For PLX chip owners you must understand how to skip the PLX chip with ez3flash
I have added a *PLX-CHIP.png* into this new revision to show you how to skip PLX and flash
each GPU.

This is how you display adapter should look like when you have PLX (8747h) among the GPU.
Nvflash read's GPU "0" to "5" ez3flsh show's GPU "1" to "6".

This is side by side Nvflash with Ez3flash.

*Nvflash*                      *Ez3flash*
Select display adapter:        Process number
<0> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #1 " 
<1> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #2 "
<2> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #3 "
<3> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #4 "
<4> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #5 "
<5> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #6 "
Select a number (ESC to quit):

Now you can flash four GPU with PLX chip with easy flash you just need to match the 
*Select a number (ESC to quit): *

to flash all GTX your Process number is : 6,7,9,10
5 and 8 is the PLX chip.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> make sure you are doing a cold boot of the system, you also may need to re-install your GPU drivers...


Thanks so much for the help! You're amazing.
All I needed was a restart. Thanks again for the help.
One question though, what is the difference between different power targets?
What's the difference between a power target of 125 compared to 200?
Thanks again,
Noble


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Thanks so much for the help! You're amazing.
> All I needed was a restart. Thanks again for the help.
> One question though, what is the difference between different power targets?
> What's the difference between a power target of 125 compared to 200?
> Thanks again,
> Noble


The power target is a threshold. It tells your card how much *it can draw before throttling it's self.* I normally set mine @ 200% & call it a day.

I always re-install my drivers after flashing, even if I see no signs of corruption, it's just for good measure.

Glad I could help!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you should try disbaling hyper threading, if you haven't already.
> 
> It introduces stuttering & poor performance in pretty much every game known to man.


Well that sucks. Means when I want to game I have to turn that off, and when I need it for my programs I have to turn it on. O well, just gives me a reason later on to get me Broadwell-E setup when they come out down the road.


----------



## asfgbdnf

guys, can someone tell me which water block/backplate/thermal is best for gtx Titan?thanks a loooot.

Edit: How is EK-FC Titan SE (Original CSQ) - Nickel compared with other EK full cover block? For example, EK-FC Titan SE and EK-FC Titan XXL
EK-FC Titan SE (Original CSQ) - Nickel 
EK-FC Titan SE : 
EK-FC Titan XXL: 

Also what kind of linking system is more preferable? Bridge & link CSQ system or terminal system?


----------



## Gabrielzm

[q


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



uote name="asfgbdnf" url="/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21770#post_21746957"]guys, can someone tell me which water block/backplate/thermal is best for gtx Titan?thanks a loooot.

Edit: How is EK-FC Titan SE (Original CSQ) - Nickel compared with other EK full cover block? For example, EK-FC Titan SE and EK-FC Titan XXL
EK-FC Titan SE (Original CSQ) - Nickel 
EK-FC Titan SE : 
EK-FC Titan XXL: 

Also what kind of linking system is more preferable? Bridge & link CSQ system or terminal system?[/quote


]

No performance difference I would guess between any of these EK blocks. It only differ in looks. All comes down to what looks you want in it. Some folks had problems with nickel plated blocks but honestly is unclear to me if at this point is Ek plating problem or user problem. So it really comes to what you want in terms of looks. I personally go with copper acetal black.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you should try disbaling hyper threading, if you haven't already.
> 
> It introduces stuttering & poor performance in pretty much every game known to man.


Ah forgot about that, would it affect anything else by disabling it ? Also should I disable speedstep as well?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well that sucks. Means when I want to game I have to turn that off, and when I need it for my programs I have to turn it on. O well, just gives me a reason later on to get me Broadwell-E setup when they come out down the road.


Interesting, do you actually notice a performance dive when disabling it? I'll be playing surround + streaming live + I always have chrome open on my accessory w/ other stuff. I'm definitely skipping Broadwell-E and going Skylake.

Actually question on HT, vs going into the bios to enable/disable it wouldn't setting CPU Affinity per game (1 thread per core) achieve the same result? Also back in game and disabled HT and not noticing any difference, though chrome/VM etc aren't seeing a difference either.


----------



## SDMODNoob

I am actually using EK-FC Titan SE (Original CSQ) - Nickel on my rig right now. They work wonderfully and I went with that model because I wanted to be able to see my mayhem pastel coolant. I also used the plexi bridge as well in order to see the coolant. It is pretty much your preference on aesthetics really.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah forgot about that, would it affect anything else by disabling it ? Also should I disable speedstep as well?
> Interesting, do you actually notice a performance dive when disabling it? I'll be playing surround + streaming live + I always have chrome open on my accessory w/ other stuff.


you are only going to see a difference in programs that actually NEED multi-threading. Having it off will benefit 99.99% of games, performance wise. It tends to introduce allot of stuttering.

for some reason xtremerig's/strens review comparison between the two different plate styles is 404'ing on me, but the difference is minimal...

*for titan* it showed that the new revision has slightly lower core temps, with slightly higher vrm/vram temps, while the original block has slightly higher core temps, & slightly lower vrm/vram temps...

The new plate exists because they needed a one size fits all solution for 780,titan,780ti. If you look @ the new plate design you will see it has multiple holes for standoffs depending on which card it's intended for.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/09/07/ek-titan-waterblock/


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you are only going to see a difference in programs that actually NEED multi-threading. Having it off will benefit 99.99% of games, performance wise. It tends to introduce allot of stuttering.


Ah Skupps, I"m working on finding my max core I started @ 200 and went to 291 but after a bit the monitors go black as if no signal, so I lower it by 13 and try again, monitors go black again. I put Mem back to +0 and just working w/ core, I'm down to +260 and still getting it.

I just want to confirm that its one of the GPU's shutting the others off due to not being able to handle it vs the PSU reseting, since they're on a separate PSU I can still hear music in game etc just screens are blank w/ no signal.

If its the PSU I'll just swap the 860 for the 1200i and pop 1 titan on it and the other 2 on the 2nd 1200.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Skupps, I"m working on finding my max core I started @ 200 and went to 291 but after a bit the monitors go black as if no signal, so I lower it by 13 and try again, monitors go black again. I put Mem back to +0 and just working w/ core, I'm down to +260 and still getting it.
> 
> I just want to confirm that its one of the GPU's shutting the others off due to not being able to handle it vs the PSU reseting, since they're on a separate PSU I can still hear music in game etc just screens are blank w/ no signal.
> 
> If its the PSU I'll just swap the 860 for the 1200i and pop 1 titan on it and the other 2 on the 2nd 1200.


sounds like driver failure.

Do you have the extra PCI-E power cable hooked up? The molex adapter south of the pci-slots?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds like driver failure.
> 
> Do you have the extra PCI-E power cable hooked up? The molex adapter south of the pci-slots?


I sure do.

So far + @ +234 it seems good. Lowered power target as well.


----------



## skupples

those clocks are really good for 1.212.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> those clocks are really good for 1.212.


Ah! So you think it's a voltage thing? I never applied the LLC Hack or voltage one. Just upgraded the BIOS. Do I need it or can I just launch Riva and push it to say... 1.250 ?

My Lowest card is 67 or 69 (forgot)% ASIC so was thinking it was that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah! So you think it's a voltage thing? I never applied the LLC Hack or voltage one. Just upgraded the BIOS. Do I need it or can I just launch Riva and push it to say... 1.250 ?
> 
> My Lowest card is 67 or 69 (forgot)% ASIC so was thinking it was that.


LLC hack is broken for most people, so I would avoid it. If you want higher clocks beyond that, you are going to need more volts. To go past 1.212 you will need to run the volt mod, which only works via msi-afterburner. Make sure you don't have both OC utilities open @ the same time.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LLC hack is broken for most people, so I would avoid it. If you want higher clocks beyond that, you are going to need more volts. To go past 1.212 you will need to run the volt mod, which only works via msi-afterburner. Make sure you don't have both OC utilities open @ the same time.


Only thing I don't like about MSI is the way it looks + the 50 billion GPU reading windows vs 1 for Temp and the other for V lol unless theres some nice skins you can recommend and I"ll go ahead and undo evga and load that and test.

Hmm must've forgotten to apply something, time to go back through Occam's sig.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> those clocks are really good for 1.212.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! So you think it's a voltage thing? I never applied the LLC Hack or voltage one. Just upgraded the BIOS. Do I need it or can I just launch Riva and push it to say... 1.250 ?
> 
> My Lowest card is 67 or 69 (forgot)% ASIC so was thinking it was that.
Click to expand...

\

What do you mean upgraded bios ... with no voltage increase and no llc hack what does an upgraded bios offer ... obviously it does something as i see 1200+ on core with default voltage max. Not bashing just trying to understand how and whys. I use stock bios since purchase cause im not comfortable messing with things i cant hold in my hand, i want to push some more when i get my Titan mod finished and like your results


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> \
> 
> What do you mean upgraded bios ... with no voltage increase and no llc hack what does an upgraded bios offer ... obviously it does something as i see 1200+ on core with default voltage max. Not bashing just trying to understand how and whys. I use stock bios since purchase cause im not comfortable messing with things i cant hold in my hand, i want to push some more when i get my Titan mod finished and like your results


Upgraded Bios as in I upgraded to Skynet's which eliminates GPU boost and boost minimum Core which is great for earlier games. My question was asking if I needed the additionals to go over 1212v which Skupples responded that I did.

@Skupples, alright thanks for that just applied and rebooted, and gonna test.


----------



## cravinmild

thanks for clarifying that


----------



## LunaP

K those settings blew up reducing to +273 and putting voltage @ 1256 curious if this is similar to CPU OC'ing where once you hit a certain range you need MOAR voltage to get that extra jump.

I should be safe @ 1.275v ~ 1.3v right?

I literally freaked the hell out because I saw my GPU go to 76% and I was reading that as Temp vs Usage due to being unfamiliar w/ MSI and almost shut my PC off in fear of a melt down lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Upgraded Bios as in I upgraded to Skynet's which eliminates GPU boost and boost minimum Core which is great for earlier games. My question was asking if I needed the additionals to go over 1212v which Skupples responded that I did.
> 
> @Skupples, alright thanks for that just applied and rebooted, and gonna test.


Get that AB prettier with our skin here:

Green_Fusion_II.zip 815k .zip file












Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Only thing I don't like about MSI is the way it looks + the 50 billion GPU reading windows vs 1 for Temp and the other for V lol unless theres some nice skins you can recommend and I"ll go ahead and undo evga and load that and test.
> 
> Hmm must've forgotten to apply something, time to go back through Occam's sig.


The monitoring window in AB can be customized to show just what you want, under settings & the monitoring tab.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> \
> 
> What do you mean upgraded bios ... with no voltage increase and no llc hack what does an upgraded bios offer ... obviously it does something as i see 1200+ on core with default voltage max. Not bashing just trying to understand how and whys. I use stock bios since purchase cause im not comfortable messing with things i cant hold in my hand, i want to push some more when i get my Titan mod finished and like your results


The modified bios have the higher power limits, even with voltage control the cards would throttle on the stock limit. So the modded bios is the first step, then the ncp4206 voltage hack, & higher overclocks are doable.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey Luna.
> It depends on where the bottleneck is at. It can be many places in the GPU pipeline. For large MMOs i would suspect CPU bottleneck first. Just monitor your GPU use at time of minimum frame drops. If it is staying 97-99% then the GPU shaders are the bottleneck and increasing core clock will help. If the GPU use % plummets when FPS drops then it could be a number of places that is bottlenecking. I would start looking at your CPU first though, then go down the line from there.
> 
> If the game you are talking about is Guild Wars 2, it is highly CPU bound with many configurations.
> 
> Edit: I just saw you are running only 1 Titan with surround. At 5760x1080 and only one card you should be mostly shader bound. Unless the game is just horribly CPU optimized or the BN is somewhere else. Monitor your use %.


Sorry for taking a while to respond, now that I have some stable clocks again here's a full shot.

I can't use the uploader so here's a direct link due to the image size. Scroll to the to Power / Usage drops when I'm rotating the screen or changing view. When I"m not moving it jumps to around 70-80% where its running @ the frame rate you're seeing.

www.fmlstudios.com/ak/GPUusage.png


----------



## provost

Ok, folks. I am appreciating my Titans more and more, as I examine the bench data from KPE and other supposedly unlocked Gk110 cards with more cores and better PCBs for benching purposes.
What we have with the Titan, goes toe to toe with all other locked down fully enabled GK110s with better power delivery. I am specifically referring to Ti variants both classy and non classy, etc. I will most likely sell my KPE, even though I went ahead and invested in an evbot, and a waterblock for KPE. My plan was to keep the KPE on sub zero/ phase/ ln2 cooling for benching, and occasionally put it on H20 for a backup rig. But, KPE won't perform all that better than a Titan, even on LN2/sub zero cooling. So, a Titan on sub zero cooling will most likely be at par with KPE due to built on throttling/locked down for KPE.
In my opinion, Titan with 6gb of VRAM, modded bios, and volt unlock is the best Nvidia card for gaming and benching. Of course, I am taking cost into consideration, as the used Titan pricing is a lot more reasonable than any other fancy GK-110 series cards. I would not recommend anyone buy a fully priced brand new Titan, but a used Titan is the best option for gamers and enthusiast alike.
Until Nvidia releases a real gpu with meaningful performance improvement over a Titan, I am going to hug these ever so tightly.
Cheer up gang, we have an Nvidia card that will perform better than even the next gen maxwell for a long time, considering the volt unlock, 6gb of VRAM and modded bios. Not to mention Gsync, which will further extend the longevity of Titan's performance superiority until at least Volta.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Ok, folks. I am appreciating my Titans more and more, as I examine the bench data from KPE and other supposedly unlocked Gk110 cards with more cores and better PCBs for benching purposes.
> What we have with the Titan, goes toe to toe with all other locked down fully enabled GK110s with better power delivery. I am specifically referring to Ti variants both classy and non classy, etc. I will most likely sell my KPE, even though I went ahead and invested in an evbot, and a waterblock for KPE. My plan was to keep the KPE on sub zero/ phase/ ln2 cooling for benching, and occasionally put it on H20 for a backup rig. But, KPE won't perform all that better than a Titan, even on LN2/sub zero cooling. So, a Titan on sub zero cooling will most likely be at par with KPE due to built on throttling/locked down for KPE.
> In my opinion, Titan with 6gb of VRAM, modded bios, and volt unlock is the best Nvidia card for gaming and benching. Of course, I am taking cost into consideration, as the used Titan pricing is a lot more reasonable than any other fancy GK-110 series cards. I would not recommend anyone buy a fully priced brand new Titan, but a used Titan is the best option for gamers and enthusiast alike.
> Until Nvidia releases a real gpu with meaningful performance improvement over a Titan, I am going to hug these ever so tightly.
> Cheer up gang, we have an Nvidia card that will perform better than even the next gen maxwell for a long time, considering the volt unlock, 6gb of VRAM and modded bios. Not to mention Gsync, which will further extend the longevity of Titan's performance superiority until at least Volta.


The titans are still beastly, benching Catzilla I was surprised to see it keep up so well with the higher clocked Ti cards


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The titans are still beastly, benching Catzilla I was surprised to see it keep up so well with the higher clocked Ti cards


Roger that.









Coincidentally, I was also checking out the HWbot submissions today....








I agree Titans are still doing pretty well against the fully enabled GK110s/Tis.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Discovered something interesting just now. EK has changed the TITAN cold plate @ some point in time...
> 
> *This is the new block. Bigger VRM surface, which actually covers the memory VRM's, lacking centralized O-ring.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Original Titan block, smaller VRM cooling area, & a centralized O-Ring*


That's the one I have, but full size one.


----------



## skupples

Yes! Titans are still a beast @ one year old! It's awesome... Almost every day I see people say "vanilla 780 is always faster than a Titan" "titan got dropped from the drivers when the 780 released" every time I hear this I have to go on a rampage of knowledge. Having to explain to them how neither of those statements are possible, unless comparing the two stock vs. stock.... and the driver statement is just utter nonsense.
I <3 my Titties.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah forgot about that, would it affect anything else by disabling it ? Also should I disable speedstep as well?
> Interesting, do you actually notice a performance dive when disabling it? I'll be playing surround + streaming live + I always have chrome open on my accessory w/ other stuff. I'm definitely skipping Broadwell-E and going Skylake.
> 
> Actually question on HT, vs going into the bios to enable/disable it wouldn't setting CPU Affinity per game (1 thread per core) achieve the same result? Also back in game and disabled HT and not noticing any difference, though chrome/VM etc aren't seeing a difference either.


Can't test atm as I am currently waiting on six fans for my build. Once I get it in a running state I can test. Since I will be firing up Artrage 4 Pro, Photoshop CS4, ZBrush, Sculptris, Black Ink, etc. I just love my gaming too. Which I can easily test since I got like 150+ games for PC.


----------



## Agent-A01

Anyone ran their titans at high voltages? Ive been running my titan at 1.4volts 1400mhz core for a week now for gaming, no issues. Max temps are 42c


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Anyone ran their titans at high voltages? Ive been running my titan at 1.4volts 1400mhz core for a week now for gaming, no issues. Max temps are 42c


Carefull... did you cover the R33 memory inductors with thermal tape?



in yellow (its a 780Ti but the inductors are the same and are in the same place)

If not, do it! titans are burning these inductors with long sessions of mining and folding with low voltage and high amperage draw and average heat, almost the same as you are running in short sessions!
Stay safe!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Anyone ran their titans at high voltages? Ive been running my titan at 1.4volts 1400mhz core for a week now for gaming, no issues. Max temps are 42c


1.4v is really dangerous... I remember that there was a reported case of a dead 780 from high voltage. What resolution do you run your games at?


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Carefull... did you cover the R33 memory inductors with thermal tape?
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ha, funny you mention this, just happened to me last week

Yea after doing the AIO cooler mod to my titan, and running a Valley bench on loop for 1hr, one of my R33's burnt. Was only doing 1.21v @ 1189mhz, and 7100mem.

Came back to my pc off. But fortunately, the card still works fine, just cant overclock the mem much more than 6400 now without driver crash. I also backed down the overall overclock to 1.75v @ 1150mhz for daily use.

My one R33 is black on top, and the vrm next to it is slightly discolored.

part was probably my fault not cooling the area well due to running my fans quite low, noctua a15's @ only 800rpms. (should have ramped them up a bit during a stress run)


----------



## Panther Al

Well, if they are doing the Titan Black Edition, I do hope someone in Nvidia has been paying attention to these blowing up like this. Sure, under normal use, not an issue, but still and all, hope they address this somehow.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForceD*
> 
> Ha, funny you mention this, just happened to me last week
> 
> Yea after doing the AIO cooler mod to my titan, and running a bench on loop for 1hr, one of my R33's burnt. Was only doing 1.21v @ 1189mhz, and 7100mem.
> 
> Came back to my pc off. But fortunately, the card still works fine, just cant overclock the mem much more that 6400 now without driver crash. I also backed down the overclock to 1.75v with 1150mhz.
> 
> *My one R33 is black on top, and the vrm next to it is slightly discolored*.


An the card still runs? Titans are:


----------



## ForceD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> An the card still runs? Titans are:


runs fine (surprisingly), minus my mem doesn't seem to like to oc anymore.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes! Titans are still a beast @ one year old! It's awesome... Almost every day I see people say "vanilla 780 is always faster than a Titan" "titan got dropped from the drivers when the 780 released" every time I hear this I have to go on a rampage of knowledge. Having to explain to them how neither of those statements are possible, unless comparing the two stock vs. stock.... and the driver statement is just utter nonsense.
> I <3 my Titties.


Um, what? the titan, clock for clock is always faster than 780 non Ti, 2688-> 2304, and the drivers supports all Keplers regardless of whatever card it is.... it seems common sense really, but yea, *FACEPALM*









I don't know where you're hearing those folks, honestly.


----------



## asfgbdnf

just wonder titan with samsung or hynix memory IC, which one is better for overclocking?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> just wonder titan with samsung or hynix memory IC, which one is better for overclocking?


I thought Titans all used Samsung memory in them?


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I thought Titans all used Samsung memory in them?


Nope


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, if they are doing the Titan Black Edition, I do hope someone in Nvidia has been paying attention to these blowing up like this. Sure, under normal use, not an issue, but still and all, hope they address this somehow.


Highly doubt it! They could replace it with R22's but dont think they will, nvidia always skimp out quality on "reference flagship" ( GTX590 anyone?) cards only allowing "premium" cards with their sidekick partner EVGA!...








It will be a 780Ti with 6GB of memory with the same PMW as the Ti (with the name Titan on it) with no way to do the volt mod leaving those who buy it with the silicon lottery once more to get above then average clocks with less voltage, this of course for a premium $$$!
I want to be wrong on behalf of those that want to buy it but in the end think it will be just another card not worth to buy!

My 2 cents

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

Sorry for yet another post. System has been running ok, not perfect, but ok.

Noticed today my games struggling, very jerky. Driving me nuts. Tried various game settings, nothing worked.

I started AB up, ran in background. Temps etc were good. Then I noticed that the core voltage was stuck at 525Hz and not increasing.

Strange. Nothing in system had been changed or altered, system had been rebooted a few times and cores were over clocked to +100, yet no increase above 525......,,

Rebooted system again and the cores were 1006 at stock then increased under load to 1106.

Driver version 332.21

LLC enabled and in startup.

Thoughts?? I remember someone else posting something similar with frozen clocks...

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Um, what? the titan, clock for clock is always faster than 780 non Ti, 2688-> 2304, and the drivers supports all Keplers regardless of whatever card it is.... it seems common sense really, but yea, *FACEPALM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where you're hearing those folks, honestly.


Video game forums. It seems to be a very common mind set, not sure who's perpetuating it. Honestly though, these people are not thinking from the same mindset that we are. They think +50mhz is a huge overclock. They are also the kind of people who believe price/perf ratio charts, like creationists believe the bible. Not sure how that driver rumor started, but iv'e heard it many times in the last 6 months. I think it may be some anti-nvidia fud that flies around on amd forums idk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I thought Titans all used Samsung memory in them?


not any more.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not any more.


so which memory IC performs better after overclocking?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> so which memory IC performs better after overclocking?


It depends on the chips memory controller more than the memory OC capabilities, often your OC capability is a mix between them! Again silicon lottery!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Carefull... did you cover the R33 memory inductors with thermal tape?
> 
> 
> 
> in yellow (its a 780Ti but the inductors are the same and are in the same place)
> 
> If not, do it! titans are burning these inductors with long sessions of mining and folding with low voltage and high amperage draw and average heat, almost the same as you are running in short sessions!
> Stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Yes. Been running 1.35v prior to this for months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 1.4v is really dangerous... I remember that there was a reported case of a dead 780 from high voltage. What resolution do you run your games at?


2560x1440


----------



## spiderxjz82

Still waiting for my burnt R33 Asus card to come back to me.

That is of course if they feel like repairing it...

It's odd, running at 1.3V my card would hit almost 180% power draw when mining, yet when gaming it's around 125% even though GPU is still 100% load.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Video game forums. It seems to be a very common mind set, not sure who's perpetuating it. Honestly though, these people are not thinking from the same mindset that we are. They think +50mhz is a huge overclock. They are also the kind of people who believe price/perf ratio charts, like creationists believe the bible. Not sure how that driver rumor started, but iv'e heard it many times in the last 6 months. I think it may be some anti-nvidia fud that flies around on amd forums idk.
> not any more.


Well, that is obvious... on a more focused Overclock forum, we know these details and generally we just know more.

Gamespot..... that place reeks of utter ignorance, and so is IGN and Kotaku. Sometimes i do read the comments there sometimes, but i get too much nerd rage reading those dumb comments, lol.


----------



## skupples

I think the driver support complaint / confusion started as Disinformation and has now turned in to ignorance I heard a lot of people say it when the new Andy card to just come out which is not coincidence you have to remember the AMD has an army of people who stole job is to promote their product and bash the other product while still remaining anonymous member of the community


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi Ed! I have some queries regarding overclocking my Titan.

i) I'm extremely confused about the voltage part. I have LLC disabled and can run Valley at 1228MHz @1.212v (in AB), which results in a maximum voltage of 1.238v (due to disabled LLC) according to AB readings. Is this safe? Because you mentioned 1.212v in AB to be safe but I'm not sure if the resultant 1.238v had been taken into consideration.

ii) Going from 1.2v to 1.212v in AB gives me boost of 26MHz (1202 to 1228). Is such a small increment normal with a bump in voltage?

iii) As someone else had mentioned earlier, is GPU overclocking similar to CPU overclocking in the sense that it requires a bigger bump in voltage for the same increase in core clock?

Thank you very much! I think I am extremely close to stabilizing [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi Ed! I have some queries regarding overclocking my Titan.
> 
> i) I'm extremely confused about the voltage part. I have LLC disabled and can run Valley at 1228MHz @1.212v (in AB), which results in a maximum voltage of 1.238v (due to disabled LLC) according to AB readings. Is this safe? Because you mentioned 1.212v in AB to be safe but I'm not sure if the resultant 1.238v had been taken into consideration.
> 
> ii) Going from 1.2v to 1.212v in AB gives me boost of 26MHz (1202 to 1228). Is such a small increment normal with a bump in voltage?
> 
> iii) As someone else had mentioned earlier, is GPU overclocking similar to CPU overclocking in the sense that it requires a bigger bump in voltage for the same increase in core clock?
> 
> Thank you very much! I think I am extremely close to stabilizing [email protected] and [email protected]


*i) I'm extremely confused about the voltage part. I have LLC disabled and can run Valley at 1228MHz @1.212v (in AB), which results in a maximum voltage of 1.238v (due to disabled LLC) according to AB readings. Is this safe? Because you mentioned 1.212v in AB to be safe but I'm not sure if the resultant 1.238v had been taken into consideration.*

I mentioned: 1.212V + 0.025V +(0.006V Vvar) = *1.243V* is within VRM parameters, but as you know voltage is not a determined factor, current increases with voltage but only if enough load (or type of load) the GPU has determined the CUDA core load (you can have a high power draw with low voltage),so, dont worry about it, if your card has to blow it will blow with high or low voltage!








Joking (or not...







) Just stay away from mining and folding and you'll be fine!









_*ii) Going from 1.2v to 1.212v in AB gives me boost of 26MHz (1202 to 1228). Is such a small increment normal with a bump in voltage?*_

Its different in every card as voltages vary depending on every card leakage, so, clocks and voltage rise depending on leakage!

_*iii) As someone else had mentioned earlier, is GPU overclocking similar to CPU overclocking in the sense that it requires a bigger bump in voltage for the same increase in core clock?*_

As in CPU's depends on the chips leakage, so you can hit a clock wall and require additional voltage to get over it, some times not worth the extra voltage and heat for a small clock increase (that you wont see it in games: ex:1202 to 1228)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *i) I'm extremely confused about the voltage part. I have LLC disabled and can run Valley at 1228MHz @1.212v (in AB), which results in a maximum voltage of 1.238v (due to disabled LLC) according to AB readings. Is this safe? Because you mentioned 1.212v in AB to be safe but I'm not sure if the resultant 1.238v had been taken into consideration.*
> 
> I mentioned: 1.212V + 0.025V +(0.006V Vvar) = *1.243V* is within VRM parameters, but as you know voltage is not a determined factor, current increases with voltage but only if enough load (or type of load) the GPU has determined the CUDA core load (you can have a high power draw with low voltage),so, dont worry about it, if your card has to blow it will blow with high or low voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking (or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Just stay away from mining and folding and you'll be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*ii) Going from 1.2v to 1.212v in AB gives me boost of 26MHz (1202 to 1228). Is such a small increment normal with a bump in voltage?*_
> 
> Its different in every card as voltages vary depending on every card leakage, so, clocks and voltage rise depending on leakage!
> 
> _*iii) As someone else had mentioned earlier, is GPU overclocking similar to CPU overclocking in the sense that it requires a bigger bump in voltage for the same increase in core clock?*_
> 
> As in CPU's depends on the chips leakage, so you can hit a clock wall and require additional voltage to get over it, some times not worth the extra voltage and heat for a small clock increase (that you wont see it in games: ex:1202 to 1228)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks a lot Ed! I'll back down to 1202MHz @1.2v.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Nope


The majority are Samsungs. The Hynix might have showed up for the last few cards before going EOL (at least I think the Titans are going EOL right now).


----------



## dpoverlord

Ed,

So here I am doing cleaning, and I do not know how this is possible but I found the titan which I thought I had sent back to EVGA for a refund. Good god, just my luck. No idea how long it has been in my closet. What do you think? Sell, or go 3 way SLI when by my benchmarks I won't see much of an improvement until I upgrade the cpu / mobo / ram. I don't plan to go that route until x99


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ed,
> 
> So here I am doing cleaning, and I do not know how this is possible but I found the titan which I thought I had sent back to EVGA for a refund. Good god, just my luck. No idea how long it has been in my closet. What do you think? Sell, or go 3 way SLI when by my benchmarks I won't see much of an improvement until I upgrade the cpu / mobo / ram. I don't plan to go that route until x99


Just slap her into the RIG and enjoy the extra frame rate (you have 3x30" so i think it will add a couple of needed frames







, you dont really need to OC with 3x "Tities", so, your G2 will do fine)!
OR...
Sell her if you don't really need it and stash the money in a savings account for next year (or whenever x99 comes out), so you cant spend it now!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just slap her into the RIG and enjoy the extra frame rate (you have 3x30" so i think it will add a couple of needed frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you dont really need to OC with 3x "Tities", so, your G2 will do fine)!
> OR...
> Sell her if you don't really need it and stash the money in a savings account for next year (or whenever x99 comes out), so you cant spend it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


You know thats a really good point. You think that the 3 titans will hold me off until the next big Titan Killer? Really curious since I wonder how much money I lose by "opening the box" Oh the life we lead.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> You know thats a really good point. You think that the 3 titans will hold me off until the next big Titan Killer? Really curious since I wonder how much money I lose by "opening the box" Oh the life we lead.


well, if we study the Titan (GK110) lesson well, we find that it depends on AMD the kind of GMxxx chip it will come out, it could be a cut down chip to counter the weak AMD card (compared with the full GK110) (GTX680) or a full GMxxx to counter a AMD beast!
But in line with the latest "whispers" from Taiwan TSMC, expect a GM100/110(?) close to 780Ti SLI performance! But really its unpredictable to know what will happen!
But in my point of view 3 titans will be enough for the next 1,5/2 years!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> well, if we study the Titan (GK110) lesson well, we find that it depends on AMD the kind of GMxxx chip it will come out, it could be a cut down chip to counter the weak AMD card (compared with the full GK110) (GTX680) or a full GMxxx to counter a AMD beast!
> But in line with the latest "whispers" from Taiwan TSMC, expect a GM100/110(?) close to 780Ti SLI performance! But really its unpredictable to know what will happen!
> But in my point of view 3 titans will be enough for the next 1,5/2 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


GK110s perform similarly to 580 SLI. So if performance increases are similar, it should be GM110s (GTX 980?) that perform similarly to GK110 SLI.

When is the card that is supposedly equivalent to GK110 SLI supposed to come out? Is it the first 20nm generation, or the refresh?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> GK110s perform similarly to 580 SLI. So if performance increases are similar, it should be GM110s (GTX 980?) that perform similarly to GK110 SLI.
> 
> When is the card that is supposedly equivalent to GK110 SLI supposed to come out? Is it the first 20nm generation, or the refresh?


It makes you really wonder, since when you look at the benchmarks that Swolern and I did the 3rd titan gives you on average maximum a 10% increase in performance while SLI Titans as we all know give a drastic increase. 4 way SLi does not much at all. So how much is lost by selling it unopened by opening until sold... Its a question I am pondering now.


----------



## skupples

supposedly we won't see nvidia 20nm until early 2015. Maxwell will likely run this year, @ 28nm under the 8xx series, with 20nm refresh in early 2015.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> It makes you really wonder, since when you look at the benchmarks that Swolern and I did the 3rd titan gives you on average maximum a 10% increase in performance while SLI Titans as we all know give a drastic increase. 4 way SLi does not much at all. So how much is lost by selling it unopened by opening until sold... Its a question I am pondering now.


That's why I'm dropping TRI-SLI for SLI and putting the 3rd titan in my 2nd pc to mine PTS all day. Didn't do much for me other then create more power draw, higher loop temps, and plenty of weird happenings when trying to overvolt them. After my first experience with 3, 2 is the max I would go with for a # of cards for gaming. Adding a 3rd card is like adding a waterblock to your memory (I did that also), doesn't do much.

Now if you fold / mine / compute, then the 3rd card may be worthwhile.


----------



## dpoverlord

I considered mining coins but I am not sure really how to do it with my system. Plus isn't AMD better than even titans?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I considered mining coins but I am not sure really how to do it with my system. Plus isn't AMD better than even titans?


indeed they are, but the gap is closing... AMD's architecture is inherently better @ what is required in mining.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That's why I'm dropping TRI-SLI for SLI and putting the 3rd titan in my 2nd pc to mine PTS all day. Didn't do much for me other then create more power draw, higher loop temps, and plenty of weird happenings when trying to overvolt them. After my first experience with 3, 2 is the max I would go with for a # of cards for gaming. Adding a 3rd card is like adding a waterblock to your memory (I did that also), doesn't do much.
> 
> Now if you fold / mine / compute, then the 3rd card may be worthwhile.


I have been wondering why 290/290x scale so much better than the Nvidia cards? May be Nvidia does not want to provide a scaling tech for tri/quad sli, or no one would upgrade to newer cards? Don't know really
But, I do know that competition is a good thing as Ed pointed out.. I want AMD to keep coming out with great stuff so that it keeps the pressure on Nvidia to price competitively. I don't care what the brand says, but I do care about my wallet.








However, other than the card in my sig rig, I don't have much experience with AMD cards, and I am always worried about the learning curve, considering that time is an issue. I have not even been able to put my Titan build together, .but I have been threatening to do so for months....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> GK110s perform similarly to 580 SLI. So if performance increases are similar, it should be GM110s (GTX 980?) that perform similarly to GK110 SLI.
> 
> When is the card that is supposedly equivalent to GK110 SLI supposed to come out? Is it the first 20nm generation, or the refresh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> supposedly we won't see nvidia 20nm until early 2015. Maxwell will likely run this year, @ 28nm under the 8xx series, with 20nm refresh in early 2015.


Pretty much as Skupp says as the 20mn didnt evolve as well as expected back at TSMC, (yields were very low), Maxwell will come out (4th quarter 2014) with 28mn!









Cheers

Ed

(skynet Team)


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Pretty much as Skupp says as the 20mn didnt evolve as well as expected back at TSMC, (yields were very low), Maxwell will come out (4th quarter 2014) with 28mn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (skynet Team)


Hi man! Can i ask you what is a safe temp to stay under water @1,4v for benching? I would say 50 degrees


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Hi man! Can i ask you what is a safe temp to stay under water @1,4v for benching? I would say 50 degrees


It is a not a problem of core temp. You have to consider vrm area which does tend to get hot and that grey little square bastard that keeps popping up in cards. It depends on your water temp, blocks (type) and air circulation too. But for benching only (and by that I mean quick sessions not 5 hours straight of benching like crazy) in general you should be safe. But don't come here blaming me if the card blows up please....

Do you have a temp probe to measure temp in your vrm area?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It is a not a problem of core temp. You have to consider vrm area which does tend to get hot and that grey little square bastard that keeps popping up in cards. It depends on your water temp, blocks (type) and air circulation too. But for benching only (and by that I mean quick sessions not 5 hours straight of benching like crazy) in general you should be safe. But don't come here blaming me if the card blows up please....
> 
> Do you have a temp probe to measure temp in your vrm area?


Yeah but the delta from core temp to vrm temp is about 30/40c or i am wrong?

Btw i havent't any temp probe and my block is a HeatKiller GPU X3...
The third best vrm cooler ( i know that the first is EK and the second is XSPC ).
I have a watercooling setup with two 240 rads ( one is 56mm and one 30mm thick ), equipped with Enermax Magma fans ...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I considered mining coins but I am not sure really how to do it with my system. Plus isn't AMD better than even titans?


Yes, even a stock 280X can outperform a 1.2 GHz / 7 GHz Titan in mining but look below in the quote and you'll see why that is.

Also take a gander in here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining/0_20 , a Titan can make around 2K CPM, which is over half a PTS a day easily. PTS value is around $9-11. With 2 Titans you'll make over 1 PTS a day, so depending on electricity costs and if you don't mind putting gaming on hold, you could profit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> indeed they are, but the gap is closing... AMD's architecture is inherently better @ what is required in mining.


Just as Alatar said in the PTS thread ,

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If Nvidia decides to focus on *IOPS* as AMD has. Unlikely considering that their GPUs (high end) are mostly designed for DP FLOPs because that's what their supercomputer/tesla partners want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I have been wondering why 290/290x scale so much better than the Nvidia cards? May be Nvidia does not want to provide a scaling tech for tri/quad sli, or no one would upgrade to newer cards? Don't know really
> But, I do know that competition is a good thing as Ed pointed out.. I want AMD to keep coming out with great stuff so that it keeps the pressure on Nvidia to price competitively. I don't care what the brand says, but I do care about my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, other than the card in my sig rig, I don't have much experience with AMD cards, and I am always worried about the learning curve, considering that time is an issue. I have not even been able to put my Titan build together, .but I have been threatening to do so for months....


Honestly it could be because not many people even use 4 cards, let alone 3 for gaming scenarios hence why scaling is bad. I'm not sure though exactly as far as scaling, but I know the 3rd Titan is like the 3rd wheel, it's just there..not much purpose. Titan prices are cheap if you ever do decide, just sold one of mine on here and might want to sell the standard titan I have as well. But those who care about ASIC % won't enjoy it lol, it's like 62%.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

hey all been following this on and off for a while , just now getting into it and am very new, without Occam's guides/tools/bios I probably wouldn't even be doing it (thanx man







and to everyone else) Trying 928v2 with an air cooled asus, not really looking to do anything special , perhaps unlock a little potential with more or less stock clocks. will continue to follow and post if I have problems, thx again


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Hi man! Can i ask you what is a safe temp to stay under water @1,4v for benching? I would say 50 degrees


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> It is a not a problem of core temp. You have to consider vrm area which does tend to get hot and that grey little square bastard that keeps popping up in cards. It depends on your water temp, blocks (type) and air circulation too. But for benching only (and by that I mean quick sessions not 5 hours straight of benching like crazy) in general you should be safe. But don't come here blaming me if the card blows up please....
> 
> Do you have a temp probe to measure temp in your vrm area?


I believe that time is the answer! Heat build up over time kills the cards! Aside from the mining/folding killed Titans (memory inductor R33 blown) the only titans that i know of that was "killed "in action was MrTooshort's Titan but it was heavily overvolted!
Another thing: Voltage only makes a difference once the card gets loaded! voltage alone cannot kill any card as its only work is to make amperage flow, it flows higher with more voltage and generates excess heat that in turn kills the mosfets! All titans mining/folding have its CUDA cores at maximum work, meaning the power draw is at almost 200% with minimum voltage (reported 180% power [email protected],18V)
Now:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

but: 180%OSD TDP x 300W(Base TDP) = 540W =>I(A) = P(W) / V(V) = 540 / 1.18 = 457A

Now, im not saying the card cant handle this but the heat is so intense in such small Mosfets surface that even water cannot dissipate enough heat all those hours, days month these people have their Titans working looking only at the core temp and voltage!
So, in my perspective, gaming (not benching as benching is quite stressful too) is less demanding and the card has less heat produced, so higher voltage with high clocks is less risky and can be held for hours with minimum risk!









My 2 cents!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

quick question using ez flash with plx and 1 card, do I normal flash with 3 or do I use #6 as #5 is plx ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> quick question using ez flash with plx and 1 card, do I normal flash with 3 or do I use #6 as #5 is plx ?


Enter a administrator command prompt, navigate to your nvflash folder ( easier to have the folder inside c
type: *nvflash --list*

(If you dont want to be bothered with this, just SHIFT + RCLICK on the folder with EZ3flash and click: "open command window here"
type: *nvflash --check* (_to exit the window press ESQ_)

a window will open with your display adapter list



If you have a PLX chip it will show as <0> followed by your card <1>
So, you cant flash the PLX chip right?
Then in EZflash you press #6
OR
type in nvflash command prompt: nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6

BECAUSE

(-i0) is your PLX chip
(-i1) is your card










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yes, even a stock 280X can outperform a 1.2 GHz / 7 GHz Titan in mining but look below in the quote and you'll see why that is.
> 
> Also take a gander in here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1462655/guide-nvidia-cuda-pts-gpu-mining/0_20 , a Titan can make around 2K CPM, which is over half a PTS a day easily. PTS value is around $9-11. With 2 Titans you'll make over 1 PTS a day, so depending on electricity costs and if you don't mind putting gaming on hold, you could profit.
> Just as Alatar said in the PTS thread ,
> 
> Code:


Honestly it could be because not many people even use 4 cards, let alone 3 for gaming scenarios hence why scaling is bad. I'm not sure though exactly as far as scaling, *but I know the 3rd Titan is like the 3rd wheel*, it's just there..not much purpose. Titan prices are cheap if you ever do decide, just sold one of mine on here and might want to sell the standard titan I have as well. But those who care about ASIC % won't enjoy it lol, it's like 62%.

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/image_zpsfc55bc98.jpg.html
I posted this in an another thread recently, so just recycling as I am too lazy to take these out of the closet for a photo op








I have been trying to get mine going with the *fourth wheel*, lol
I have a surround 27 inch 3D ASUS set up, so it can use the grunt, may be....
But, I do know that these would last while with the volt unlock and modded bios


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

cool thanx


----------



## NamesLucky

I currently have a 780 HOF, and after coming back and reading about the problems it is having I'm thinking of selling it and getting a couple 780 classifieds for the new rig Im building. 'However, with the skynet bios, are classifieds worth the extra money. Any reference card can reach extreme volts with skynet bios/llc program, correct?, or is my understanding wrong? Are more classifieds actually hitting higher clocks than reference cards with the skynet bios? Does someone who has been keeping up with this crazy 2000+ page thread have a good feeling of average skynet bios ref clock vs skynet bios classified clock?

I will have exotic cooling (-30C chilled water) in this next rig, which is something I've had in the past, and am confident I can pull off again. When I had my chiller going I had 2 MSI 670 power editions and would of loved more voltage (at the time the modded bios would make power editions clock erractic). This time around I want to make sure I buy cards that can utilize the extra cooling. And if both are equal extra voltage wise, I would want the one with higher average clocks if there is a clear winner.

Really appreciate any input.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I currently have a 780 HOF, and after coming back and reading about the problems it is having I'm thinking of selling it and getting a couple 780 classifieds for the new rig Im building. 'However, with the skynet bios, are classifieds worth the extra money. Any reference card can reach extreme volts with skynet bios/llc program, correct?, or is my understanding wrong? Are more classifieds actually hitting higher clocks than reference cards with the skynet bios? Does someone who has been keeping up with this crazy 2000+ page thread have a good feeling of average skynet bios ref clock vs skynet bios classified clock?
> 
> I will have exotic cooling (-30C chilled water) in this next rig, which is something I've had in the past, and am confident I can pull off again. When I had my chiller going I had 2 MSI 670 power editions and would of loved more voltage (at the time the modded bios would make power editions clock erractic). This time around I want to make sure I buy cards that can utilize the extra cooling. And if both are equal extra voltage wise, I would want the one with higher average clocks if there is a clear winner.
> 
> Really appreciate any input.


Classified card have their own voltage tool (up to 1,350V), voltage AB hack and LLC hack do not work as the Classys have a different voltage controller!
Modded bios allows you r card to have higher PT limit getting your card higher clocks without throttling!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## NamesLucky

OccamRazor,

Thanks for the reply, I just realized I posted this in the Titan thread. I'm going to move this question to the 780 thread. I am still curious if anyone has a feel for what ends up at higher clocks.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/provostelite/media/image_zpsfc55bc98.jpg.html
> I posted this in an another thread recently, so just recycling as I am too lazy to take these out of the closet for a photo op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get mine going with the *fourth wheel*, lol
> I have a surround 27 inch 3D ASUS set up, so it can use the grunt, may be....
> But, I do know that these would last while with the volt unlock and modded bios


I'm on 3240x1920 Surround and 3 way didn't do much for me, 2 was the best. With mining taking over I've been gaming on a single Titan at this resolution and it's pretty good. Have to use 100 Hz Lightboost, but it works







.


----------



## LunaP

So now I"m a bit worried, I tried to run 3D Mark and all my GPU's shut off, so rebooted, tested again w/ lower settings made it near the end and still shut off.

Now 3D mark will NOT load at all, once I start it all 3 screens go black. If I open task manager it minimzes 3dmark and everything on my comps is running @ about 7fps

so I shut down and let it sit a bit, then logged , completely removed all drivers and updated to the latest. Tried to run 3DMark again still the same result, I also notice a large lag when moving windows or other things like I"m in safe mode w/o drivers again. So I'm worried I blew a card.

Tearing in the screen when scrolling through the forums... and there's a half second pause switching between tabs...god wth did i break.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So now I"m a bit worried, I tried to run 3D Mark and all my GPU's shut off, so rebooted, tested again w/ lower settings made it near the end and still shut off.
> 
> Now 3D mark will NOT load at all, once I start it all 3 screens go black. If I open task manager it minimzes 3dmark and everything on my comps is running @ about 7fps
> 
> so I shut down and let it sit a bit, then logged , completely removed all drivers and updated to the latest. Tried to run 3DMark again still the same result, I also notice a large lag when moving windows or other things like I"m in safe mode w/o drivers again. So I'm worried I blew a card.
> 
> Tearing in the screen when scrolling through the forums... and there's a half second pause switching between tabs...god wth did i break.


Dont worry, cards blow and stop working suddenly!








That looks like drivers,(surround drivers "headache") corrupted registry or windows installation!
Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot, reinstall directX, reboot, install other set of drivers other than the ones you are using now and try again!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> OccamRazor,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I just realized I posted this in the Titan thread. I'm going to move this question to the 780 thread. I am still curious if anyone has a feel for what ends up at higher clocks.


vanilla 780's will get you more voltage, classifieds will give you 1.350, with a MUCH better power section, built for handling such voltages.

- 780: 1.5V w/ power section that WILL blow @ those kinds of volts.
- classi: 1.35v power section built to handle those volts all day.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont worry, cards blow and stop working suddenly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like drivers,(surround drivers "headache") corrupted registry or windows installation!
> Use DDU to remove drivers, reboot, reinstall directX, reboot, install other set of drivers other than the ones you are using now and try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Fresh install of windows by about 3 weeks now so hopefully all these crashes didn't break something. Also running on a 1TB SSD so hopefully didn't damage that either.

I'll try the Direct X method though and see how that fairs.

Also noticed when shutting down it hangs and I have to hit reset which makes the system shut down then turn back on. That or looked like some overlay was happenning.

Now I just ran TR to test since my fav MMO is down for maintenance. 5 seconds into the benchmark windows minimized it asking if I wanted to disable Aero...which has NEVER happenned before...WTH

Also cranking up the settings on TR to test and ran @ultra w/ everything except for TresFX

Hit 142fps this is on surround 7680x1440

As for registry...blah I"ve no idea where to start for driver related issues.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Fresh install of windows by about 3 weeks now so hopefully all these crashes didn't break something. Also running on a 1TB SSD so hopefully didn't damage that either.
> 
> I'll try the Direct X method though and see how that fairs.
> 
> Also noticed when shutting down it hangs and I have to hit reset which makes the system shut down then turn back on. That or looked like some overlay was happenning.
> 
> Now I just ran TR to test since my fav MMO is down for maintenance. 5 seconds into the benchmark windows minimized it asking if I wanted to disable Aero...which has NEVER happenned before...WTH
> 
> Also cranking up the settings on TR to test and ran @ultra w/ everything except for TresFX
> 
> Hit 142fps this is on surround 7680x1440
> 
> As for registry...blah I"ve no idea where to start for driver related issues.


That's software alright! There is something corrupted somewhere!
Save yourself time and headaches, re install windows again! We only waste time trying to fix something that could be anything and several hours or days later we realize we should have done it in the first place!








Get a small SSD and after you install windows and programs, (not drivers) do the updates, make a clone and keep it in that small SSD, in times like this we appreciate the time saved!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Fresh install of windows by about 3 weeks now so hopefully all these crashes didn't break something. Also running on a 1TB SSD so hopefully didn't damage that either.
> 
> I'll try the Direct X method though and see how that fairs.
> 
> *Also noticed when shutting down it hangs and I have to hit reset which makes the system shut down then turn back on. That or looked like some overlay was happenning.
> *
> 
> Now I just ran TR to test since my fav MMO is down for maintenance. 5 seconds into the benchmark windows minimized it asking if I wanted to disable Aero...which has NEVER happenned before...WTH
> 
> Also cranking up the settings on TR to test and ran @ultra w/ everything except for TresFX
> 
> Hit 142fps this is on surround 7680x1440
> 
> As for registry...blah I"ve no idea where to start for driver related issues.


This is a classic behavior of rog/asus boards and no reason to worry about it. Rampage III and rampage IV and rampage black do that. Sound like drivers/software. Have you solved your previous problems with ram? This is unrelated to that?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That's software alright! There is something corrupted somewhere!
> Save yourself time and headaches, re install windows again! We only waste time trying to fix something that could be anything and several hours or days later we realize we should have done it in the first place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a small SSD and after you install windows and programs, (not drivers) do the updates, make a clone and keep it in that small SSD, in times like this we appreciate the time saved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Ugh that's a pain but thanks for the heads up. Gonna try a few more things.

Ran 3D mark again. Uninstalled the old one and redownloaded it NOW it runs, so guessing the software got corrupt.

Made it all the way ti fire strike about half way throuhg GPU's shut off BUT after a few seconds they came back on and it went back to my desktop and 3D mark stated there was an error.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2436419

Here's what it recorded so far, maybe because I'm in Surround + 1 accessory and I should disable those and run it prior to doing any real tests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> This is a classic behavior of rog/asus boards and no reason to worry about it. Rampage III and rampage IV and rampage black do that. Sound like drivers/software. Have you solved your previous problems with ram? This is unrelated to that?


RAM's at default for now and G Skill retracted their offer since I asked for the Trident X kit, they now state I either take the RipJaws @ 2133 vs 2400 or forget it.


----------



## skupples

sounds like you are hogging a hole hell of allot of power.

Also, I would use valley/heaven while benching in surround, those actually support your native resolution. Just make sure you DON'T use the "surround" setting in those, set resolution to native.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds like you are hogging a hole hell of allot of power.
> 
> Also, I would use valley/heaven while benching in surround, those actually support your native resolution. Just make sure you DON'T use the "surround" setting in those, set resolution to native.


Odd

Its @ 175% power atm @ 1.3v

For 3 Titans that shouldn't (according to Skynet's chart) pull 1200W+

Since the Titans are on their own PSU now anyways. Currently back in windows but @ 800x600 as it failed to initialize the display wrapper. This happenned after changing it from Surround to Maximize 3D Performance at which all monitors shut off so I had to manually restart.

Gonna look up the latest qualified Nvidia Driver as these MAY be unstable.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Odd
> 
> Its @ 175% power atm @ 1.3v
> 
> For 3 Titans that shouldn't (according to Skynet's chart) pull 1200W+
> 
> Since the Titans are on their own PSU now anyways. Currently back in windows but @ 800x600 as it failed to initialize the display wrapper. This happenned after changing it from Surround to Maximize 3D Performance at which all monitors shut off so I had to manually restart.
> 
> Gonna look up the latest qualified Nvidia Driver as these MAY be unstable.


Are you on the BETA drivers? They are pretty unstable for allot of people... I would go back to the last WHQL for benching, for sure.

My only symptom is a bouncing start bar. It likes to play hide & go seek.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Are you on the BETA drivers? They are pretty unstable for allot of people... I would go back to the last WHQL for benching, for sure.
> 
> My only symptom is a bouncing start bar. It likes to play hide & go seek.


Don't get me started on that damn start bar, the latest seemed to have fixed that but MAN does it have issues if you alt tab or click outside of a full screen game and or in window. It extends half the screen and you can't drag it back like the bar itself doesn't exist to the mouse but the icons do... lol

I'm more curious if its my lower ASIC card killing it for the others, other than that now 3D mark no longer works again, just loads into a black screen... blah uninstalling / reinstalling it doesn't fix the issue but everything else works fine its JUST 3D mark.

I get this when loading it no matter how many times I reinstall which goes away if I click try again but just really odd. Gonna try downloading elsewhere.



Ok yeah after reading up it appears there's a plethora of issues w/ 3D mark for many. I'm gonna have to do a full removal of every trace and reinstall for it to work.

For testing purposes I ran Heaven. Not sure if this is a good or bad score but at least shows me that my cards are working fine.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> You know thats a really good point. You think that the 3 titans will hold me off until the next big Titan Killer? Really curious since I wonder how much money I lose by "opening the box" Oh the life we lead.
> 
> 
> 
> well, if we study the Titan (GK110) lesson well, we find that it depends on AMD the kind of GMxxx chip it will come out, it could be a cut down chip to counter the weak AMD card (compared with the full GK110) (GTX680) or a full GMxxx to counter a AMD beast!
> But in line with the latest "whispers" from Taiwan TSMC, expect a GM100/110(?) close to 780Ti SLI performance! But really its unpredictable to know what will happen!
> But in my point of view 3 titans will be enough for the next 1,5/2 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

Won't last long if people try to push 4k at the level of DX11.2 gaming.

For me it will be 5 years, I do like playing decent DX11.1 games as right now but most of the time I kick back at playing indie games, Starbound, etc. XD

Oh, I'm not sure what happened if it was a patch on Metro Last Light, I couldn't run play that game properly at 10-15fps. Something went wrong. Was it the driver, I don't know. Other benchmark and etc run at maxed out FPS no issues.

pardon my writing... its ~2am..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Won't last long if people try to push 4k at the level of DX11.2 gaming.
> 
> For me it will be 5 years, I do like playing decent DX11.1 games as right now but most of the time I kick back at playing indie games, Starbound, etc. XD
> 
> Oh, I'm not sure what happened if it was a patch on Metro Last Light, I couldn't run play that game properly at 10-15fps. Something went wrong. Was it the driver, I don't know. Other benchmark and etc run at maxed out FPS no issues.
> 
> pardon my writing... its ~2am..


Metro Last Light only runs well when using the physX branch that's in the old 314.22 WHQL.

BF4 is the only game on the market utilizing dx11.1 & 11.2, more will follow soon, though they will all be on FrostBite, just like BF4.


----------



## friskiest

Hi!

I got a good deal on a couple of titans with ek blocks which should be in my hands next week some time.

I currently have 780s and have played with the LLC+voltmodding tools and benched them at 1.45+ for a couple of runs.

My questions for you wise guys is whether the 1006 bios in the OP is still the best for benching with unlocked volts?

And what is this talk about voltage control being disabled with newer drivers?

Are there any precautions I should be taking when punishing these cards? I benched vanilla 780s and all I got was coil whine at 1.3+ volts, but in the posts above there has been some mention of blowing R33s and whatnot. Should I need to worry about this (i did not worry with my 780s) if I'm liquid cooling - using first gen ek goldfish blocks?

Also, if anyone else have any other tips or tricks on what i should and shouldn't do with them, then please by all means chime in









Thanks in advance guys


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I got a good deal on a couple of titans with ek blocks which should be in my hands next week some time.
> 
> I currently have 780s and have played with the LLC+voltmodding tools and benched them at 1.45+ for a couple of runs.
> 
> My questions for you wise guys is whether the 1006 bios in the OP is still the best for benching with unlocked volts?
> 
> And what is this talk about voltage control being disabled with newer drivers?
> 
> Are there any precautions I should be taking when punishing these cards? I benched vanilla 780s and all I got was coil whine at 1.3+ volts, but in the posts above there has been some mention of blowing R33s and whatnot. Should I need to worry about this (i did not worry with my 780s) if I'm liquid cooling - using first gen ek goldfish blocks?
> 
> Also, if anyone else have any other tips or tricks on what i should and shouldn't do with them, then please by all means chime in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


*"My questions for you wise guys is whether the 1006 bios in the OP is still the best for benching with unlocked volts?"*

_No, REV2 is in my SIG!_

*"And what is this talk about voltage control being disabled with newer drivers?"*

_Only LLC is affected with the drivers release since the 780Ti launch due to its peculiar PMW and still only 70% of the cards are affected as i have reports of LLC working normally!_

*"Are there any precautions I should be taking when punishing these cards? I benched vanilla 780s and all I got was coil whine at 1.3+ volts, but in the posts above there has been some mention of blowing R33s and whatnot. Should I need to worry about this (i did not worry with my 780s) if I'm liquid cooling - using first gen ek goldfish blocks?"*

_Apply thermal pads to the Phase inductors [R22] and [R33] reduces coil whine on [R22] and improves [R33] cooling_



_Its a 780Ti but the inductors placement is the same

[R33](Titans/780/780Ti) are burning due to mining and folding for extensive periods of time:_



Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Also, if you have a back plate, wedge some thermal pads between the VRM's & the plate... Should use 1.5mm pads for this.


----------



## Ali3n77

Rather than 'have an LLC with 0% cmd commands which are the commands to get an LLC in 40-30-20-10%??
If 0% is / WI3, 20.00 to get to 40? 30 and 10%? The command is?
Thank you!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> Rather than 'have an LLC with 0% cmd commands which are the commands to get an LLC in 40-30-20-10%??
> If 0% is / WI3, 20.00 to get to 40? 30 and 10%? The command is?
> Thank you!


You get two options. On and off. That's all the controller will accept


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Also, if you have a back plate, wedge some thermal pads between the VRM's & the plate... Should use 1.5mm pads for this.


I forgot to do this







well more like saw this after I set mine up


----------



## Star Forge

So the pads to apply on the inductors are also 1.5mm? (Basically if using the stock Titan air cooler, I could replace all the stock thermal pads with 1.5mm thickness equivalents?)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> So the pads to apply on the inductors are also 1.5mm? (Basically if using the stock Titan air cooler, I could replace all the stock thermal pads with 1.5mm thickness equivalents?)


Nope. Hold your horses. That would depend on your waterblock. Ek uses 0.5 mm pads. Other blocks uses larger pads. XSPC uses two different sizes on the same block


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nope. Hold your horses. That would depend on your waterblock. Ek uses 0.5 mm pads. Other blocks uses larger pads. XSPC uses two different sizes on the same block


Air cooler users (stock GTX Titan air cooler)?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Air cooler users (stock GTX Titan air cooler)?


those things are like 3mm thick. But it would probably be slight smaller since they are they are the highest point on the card.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> those things are like 3mm thick. But it would probably be slight smaller since they are they are the highest point on the card.


So for VRAM and capacitors = 1.0mm, Inductors = 0.5mm, and backplate (I do have the eVGA ones) = 1.5mm?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> So for VRAM and capacitors = 1.0mm, Inductors = 0.5mm, and backplate (I do have the eVGA ones) = 1.5mm?


It depends what block you are talking about...

EK back plate is .5mm for memory, and 1.5mm for VRM backing.

for the EK block it's .5mm all the way around.

I don't know what the stock cooler specifications are.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It depends what block you are talking about...
> 
> EK back plate is .5mm for memory, and 1.5mm for VRM backing.
> 
> for the EK block it's .5mm all the way around.
> 
> I don't know what the stock cooler specifications are.


did you got the 1.5 mm pad or did you pile up the 0.5 pads?


----------



## Slinky PC




----------



## FtW 420

What happened to the 5ghz + daily clock? 4960x scores higher physics than that at 5Ghz.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> did you got the 1.5 mm pad or did you pile up the 0.5 pads?


I wouldn't stack pads.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *"My questions for you wise guys is whether the 1006 bios in the OP is still the best for benching with unlocked volts?"*
> 
> _No, REV2 is in my SIG!_
> 
> *"And what is this talk about voltage control being disabled with newer drivers?"*
> 
> _Only LLC is affected with the drivers release since the 780Ti launch due to its peculiar PMW and still only 70% of the cards are affected as i have reports of LLC working normally!_
> 
> *"Are there any precautions I should be taking when punishing these cards? I benched vanilla 780s and all I got was coil whine at 1.3+ volts, but in the posts above there has been some mention of blowing R33s and whatnot. Should I need to worry about this (i did not worry with my 780s) if I'm liquid cooling - using first gen ek goldfish blocks?"*
> 
> _Apply thermal pads to the Phase inductors [R22] and [R33] reduces coil whine on [R22] and improves [R33] cooling_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Its a 780Ti but the inductors placement is the same
> 
> [R33](Titans/780/780Ti) are burning due to mining and folding for extensive periods of time:_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Also, if you have a back plate, wedge some thermal pads between the VRM's & the plate... Should use 1.5mm pads for this.


Thanks for the fast reply guys. Will follow what you said and hopefully I can report back with some good results next week









Rep to you both


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply guys. Will follow what you said and hopefully I can report back with some good results next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep to you both


Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read my guide for some pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Im redoing my msi and now I am not getting the voltage unlock to work. After editing the profile I am not getting the prompt to restart but am getting the 41 returned, any help? Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Im redoing my msi and now I am not getting the voltage unlock to work. After editing the profile I am not getting the prompt to restart but am getting the 41 returned, any help? Thanks


Redo the mod again, it has to be done in order and follow it to the letter! It will work!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Oasaft

okay, so i decided to sell my 2nd titan and just go with 1. since i really dont need 2 and i did a valley run with 1.400v (1.425v llc disabled). 1398/1879.

i7 4930k @ 4.3

but the cpu wont go up to 4.3 when benching. it just sits on 3.4 for some reason.

the score seems kinda low when i compare then to others with lower memory and core clocks but with higher cpu clocks. didnt think cpu had that much of an impact on valley.

even did a run at 1450 (1475 llc disabled) 1450/1873 and just got the same score as the 1398/1879.

so i really dont understand why my cpu wont clock up to the boost clock ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Im redoing my msi and now I am not getting the voltage unlock to work. After editing the profile I am not getting the prompt to restart but am getting the 41 returned, any help? Thanks


If you are getting the proper return from command prompt, & the lines of code for the VIN file's isnt working, delete the entire (profiles) folder, restart your computer, open & close MSI-AB to form a new profiles folder, & try again.


----------



## wadec22

haven't been gaming/tweaking for a month or so so i'm out of the loop. got a great offer for my Titan without the WB. Do I sell it and grab a MSI GTX 780 Lightning at my local micro center fro 529.99? my titan does 1150 without playing with voltage. I think I had it around 1225/1250 with voltage tweaks.

**I should add I currently have my titan under water, my lightning would not be (don't want to purchase another block).

**Option two would be to get a 780Ti and break even (keeping my current WB)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> okay, so i decided to sell my 2nd titan and just go with 1. since i really dont need 2 and i did a valley run with 1.400v (1.425v llc disabled). 1398/1879.
> 
> i7 4930k @ 4.3
> 
> but the cpu wont go up to 4.3 when benching. it just sits on 3.4 for some reason.
> 
> the score seems kinda low when i compare then to others with lower memory and core clocks but with higher cpu clocks. didnt think cpu had that much of an impact on valley.
> 
> even did a run at 1450 (1475 llc disabled) 1450/1873 and just got the same score as the 1398/1879.
> 
> so i really dont understand why my cpu wont clock up to the boost clock ?


Just for kicks I'd check the bios to ensure you have Turbo enabled. That + it may sound dumb but check your power options in your control panel. Not like it should be set to anything else BUT max power but if not set it to max power profile.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> okay, so i decided to sell my 2nd titan and just go with 1. since i really dont need 2 and i did a valley run with 1.400v (1.425v llc disabled). 1398/1879.
> 
> i7 4930k @ 4.3
> 
> but the cpu wont go up to 4.3 when benching. it just sits on 3.4 for some reason.
> 
> the score seems kinda low when i compare then to others with lower memory and core clocks but with higher cpu clocks. didnt think cpu had that much of an impact on valley.
> 
> even did a run at 1450 (1475 llc disabled) 1450/1873 and just got the same score as the 1398/1879.
> 
> so i really dont understand why my cpu wont clock up to the boost clock ?


nice score, should be higher though

I was playing around with the titan today, thought id see how far my memory could go..

900+ memory at 1.162









did try 1k but started artifacting


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> nice score, should be higher though
> 
> I was playing around with the titan today, thought id see how far my memory could go..
> 
> 900+ memory at 1.162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did try 1k but started artifacting


Interesting so it takes less power to OC the RAM vs the Core? So far my settings have been @ 250+ RAM and 350+ on Core @ 1.275v ( @ max)

Curious if I dropped it to GPU + 300 ( gives me about a 18-22pfs increase on surround) and upped RAM to +750 would I notice an increase on my minimum, since I'm ruling out the CPU now.

Also since this fits this thread best.

The WSGF Stands have been back in stock for a week.

I'm debating on either getting the 3+1 or just a 3 and having a TV above my monitors coming out of my wall. If 3+1 then it will be all 1440p screens.

http://www.wsgf.org/products/freedom-wsgf-edition-ultimate-desk-stand


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just for kicks I'd check the bios to ensure you have Turbo enabled. That + it may sound dumb but check your power options in your control panel. Not like it should be set to anything else BUT max power but if not set it to max power profile.


the power options is on POWER!!!, ofc









and turbo is enabled. the clock do"boost" if i run for example 3d11 or something more cpu intensive. but i thought ocing ur cpu boost ur score/fps slightly, but it cant do that if its stuck on 3.4 Mhz..

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> nice score, should be higher though
> 
> I was playing around with the titan today, thought id see how far my memory could go..
> 
> 900+ memory at 1.162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did try 1k but started artifacting










thats a nice mem oc, can only go to 750 on mem or so







((.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> the power options is on POWER!!!, ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and turbo is enabled. the clock do"boost" if i run for example 3d11 or something more cpu intensive. but i thought ocing ur cpu boost ur score/fps slightly, but it cant do that if its stuck on 3.4 Mhz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a nice mem oc, can only go to 750 on mem or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((.


Disable speed step and see if it shows up @ max.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Disable speed step and see if it shows up @ max.


Was just about to post this. It's the only thing that makes sense off the top of my head.


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Disable speed step and see if it shows up @ max.


well, that worked







ty for that tips. let's se if i can get some higher scores


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oasaft*
> 
> well, that worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty for that tips. let's se if i can get some higher scores


In valley, unlikely. Unless you see the GPU going under 99%, which can point towards a CPU bottle neck. I'm glad you resolved the issue.

Iv'e seen bigger gains in valley from system ram speed than CPU speed. going from 1333 to 2400mhz gave me 3-5FPS, where as 3.8mhz to 4.8 mhz was 1-2 FPS.


----------



## Oasaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> In valley, unlikely. Unless you see the GPU going under 99%, which can point towards a CPU bottle neck. I'm glad you resolved the issue.
> 
> Iv'e seen bigger gains in valley from system ram speed than CPU speed. going from 1333 to 2400mhz gave me 3-5FPS, where as 3.8mhz to 4.8 mhz was 1-2 FPS.


just did a run at 4.2 mhz and 1411/3742 (other one was 1437/3746 3.4 mhz)



so i gained about 2 fps from 3.4 to 4.2 but i had abit lower clocks.

havent really done any ram ocing so i have to look into that :O.

Edit:

got my ram to 2133 got an increase of 1 fps



still seems kinda low, but i cant get higher memory/core clocks which sucks. especially the memory


----------



## RaphLYC

guess what


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaphLYC*
> 
> guess what


OMG black Titan has arrived.


----------



## wadec22

seriously??? nice!


----------



## provost

I don't really care for Titan black, personally. I will take the regular Titan over Titan black any day. But, to each their own.


----------



## skupples

I'm extremely curious about the Titan black, & hope the dwellers of this thread treat them well, as this is likely where their club will be since it will be such a small number of people.

B1 revision chip is sexy as hell... Green Light resistor is not so sexy though.


----------



## whyscotty

Anyone getting getting rid of their Titans to get a Titan black?


----------



## provost

Of course my post was not meant to make anyone with Titan black feel unwelcome. But, I really do believe that Titan black is useless at this price point with volt lock. Anyone looking for more VRAM can pick up a used Titan and with volt unlock and be a happy camper.
Unless, someone needs all the double precision benefits it comes with. I have shared the same candid opinion on the launch thread too, and if I am
not mistaken many here also feel the same way. My two cents.


----------



## skupples

Agreed... I much rather pickup a used EVGA titan for 600-700$ than pay the full 1,000$ for Black.

Let the people in the launch thread know that this should be their home! No point in setting up a separate owners club for what will likely be an extremely small number of people.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Anyone getting getting rid of their Titans to get a Titan black?


I'm planning to, are you interested in ? if so, PM me.


----------



## 614318

can somebody unlock voltage and create new bios by kepler bios tweaker 1.27 (it can unlock 1.3125) sorry for english)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> can somebody unlock voltage and create new bios by kepler bios tweaker 1.27 (it can unlock 1.3125) sorry for english)


The bios will only ever let you take voltage to 1.212V even though it looks like the bios can be programmed to 1.3 it doesn't work... This is something we covered heavily in the early days of this thread...

What you want to do is A.) Get the Rev 2 bios from Occamrazor's signature.(unlocked power target & 1.212V)

B.) Follow his guide on how to unlock voltages, also found in his signature. Just thread search for occamrazor


----------



## RaphLYC

you guys may see the titan black on wednesday or earier in store


----------



## Asus11

im trying to look at sites ive known to list things earlier on accident cough cough


----------



## Slinky PC

with a defected Titan (maxim voltage 861MV)


----------



## LunaP

Need a comparison w/ someone is possible, this is for piece of mind









Running @ stock


----------



## skupples

Titan one year birthday is around the corner! I think the paper release was like February 18th if I remember correctly.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Titan one year birthday is around the corner! I think the paper release was like February 18th if I remember correctly.


w000

I need to get my receipts out and claim my other warranties lol

Also ran some tests Mem clock DOES affect FPS just requires more, seems every 75-80 gives 1fps as I got about a 7-9 fps increase jumping from 0 to 550.

Stock settings my Game runs about 88-90 in surround. about 20-30 when rotating camera

W/ my mid settings around 105. about 30-40 when rotating camera

W/e these settings about 116-120 depending and about 50-60 when rotating the camera.



I'm scared to ally the LLC for 1.35 after some of the issues w/ cards, though granted its for any card going over stock I just feel safer @ gaming @ 1.3 and below. Gonna set 120hz and see how that fairs on the cards.


----------



## skupples

Those are some damn fine clocks for stable gaming. I can only do ~+250 @ 1.3


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Those are some damn fine clocks for stable gaming. I can only do ~+250 @ 1.3


Really? Makes me feel a bit better I guess, whats the ASIC % on your cards though? Mine are 77% and 88% respectively and 1 @ 67or 69% forgot, which worries me and I kinda wanna swap it w/ a higher if possible lol.

I haven't tested for max clock yet but felt comfortable stopping @ those settings.


----------



## skupples

82% 70% and 61%

you are stable with over 1200mhz & over 7ghz memory. That's pretty good for gaming clocks.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 82% 70% and 61%
> 
> you are stable with over 1200mhz & over 7ghz memory. That's pretty good for gaming clocks.


Judging by that I"m not far off from my limit either being only about 8% above your lowest. Ever thought about ebaying yours and trying your luck w/ another? Pretty sure you'd luck out. I'm tempted to do so w/ mine in hopes for a 75%+ so I can do 1400 or attempt it lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Judging by that I"m not far off from my limit either being only about 8% above your lowest. Ever thought about ebaying yours and trying your luck w/ another? Pretty sure you'd luck out. I'm tempted to do so w/ mine in hopes for a 75%+ so I can do 1400 or attempt it lol


68% ASIC:



I'm sure your lower ASIC card can do this.

Now do you have the moxy the push the voltage?


----------



## Ithanul

So the Titan black is coming out. Seems to be a good time for me to grab a second normal Titan then. Then my current Titan can stop being so lonely.


----------



## dpoverlord

Yeah I am putting my 3 up for sale will upgrade prob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Judging by that I"m not far off from my limit either being only about 8% above your lowest. Ever thought about ebaying yours and trying your luck w/ another? Pretty sure you'd luck out. I'm tempted to do so w/ mine in hopes for a 75%+ so I can do 1400 or attempt it lol


ASIC seems to have a minimal affect on overclocking. I did some single card testing when they were on air, the 70% card is the limiting factor.

I might play the lottery, depends what the prices drop to once titan black releases. It does have 192 more cores, thus 4 more texture mapping units, and B1 revision, but I really don't see a point with my current getup. I rather just pump more volts into my cards than blow another 3k on an almost side grade.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ASIC seems to have a minimal affect on overclocking. I did some single card testing when they were on air, the 70% card is the limiting factor.
> 
> I might play the lottery, depends what the prices drop to once titan black releases. It does have 192 more cores, thus 4 more texture mapping units, and B1 revision, but I really don't see a point with my current getup. I rather just pump more volts into my cards than blow another 3k on an almost side grade.


Got to agree to that. Once I get me a second Titan, I probably hang on to them till the 900 series or later. Unless they come out with a serious beast of gaming/compute video card that can beat two Titans. Now to keep a eye out for a Titan with a full EK copper waterblock.


----------



## skupples

I just don't see 192 more cores being the make or break-it scenario for anyone who already has titans. The only thing that would really make them better is the B1 revision. They should hit ~1300mhz @ 1.212 pretty easily.

I too plan to hold out for big die maxwell. I really don't think we will see Nvidia push a super high end 28nm maxwell card, unless 20nm has a major delay pushing it into mid/late 2015.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I just don't see 192 more cores being the make or break-it scenario for anyone who already has titans. The only thing that would really make them better is the B1 revision. They should hit ~1300mhz @ 1.212 pretty easily.
> 
> I too plan to hold out for big die maxwell. I really don't think we will see Nvidia push a super high end 28nm maxwell card, unless 20nm has a major delay pushing it into mid/late 2015.


This pretty much.

I think haswell e will be x89 vs x99 like everyone says wit the way intel does things. After which well see broadwell at x97? With skylake being x99 or something like that which will do nice for going along with a 900 series titan equiv with 6-8gb vram to boot. I do envy the stronger voltage protection on the 780tis but not a deal breaker.

After what skupps said about asic im gonna see what I can push now. Might jump to 4.8ghz vs 4.5 since i hear its a sweet spot for surround ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> This pretty much.
> 
> I think haswell e will be x89 vs x99 like everyone says wit the way intel does things. After which well see broadwell at x97? With skylake being x99 or something like that which will do nice for going along with a 900 series titan equiv with 6-8gb vram to boot. I do envy the stronger voltage protection on the 780tis but not a deal breaker.
> 
> After what skupps said about asic im gonna see what I can push now. Might jump to 4.8ghz vs 4.5 since i hear its a sweet spot for surround ?


X99 has already been confirmed by intel. Intel also went from x58 to x79, so skipping x89 is not entirely out of the question


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> X99 has already been confirmed by intel. Intel also went from x58 to x79, so skipping x89 is not entirely out of the question


(^_-) I am on x58. I plan to upgrade to x99 when it arrived myself. It's funny but my x58 got a lot more life with my titans see the post swolern and I made.


----------



## szeged

think ill be sitting on x79/z87 for a while, haswell-e would have to put out extremely impressive numbers for me to switch.


----------



## provost

Anyone who replaces a regular Titan with another Gk110 especially Titan black, probably needs to get their head checked. This includes you Szeged, and although I have not replaced my Titans, I am guilty of having way too many gpus too, so I am including myself on this kooky list.









But one thing I have realized is that there is nothing better than a regular Titan for a single gpu (at secondary resale prices) based on P/P. With volt unlock, 6gb of VRAM at $700ish or even at high end of $700 range, you have to be crazy to be looking at any other GK110.
I am going to hang on to these until I see some real performance jump compared to a volt unlocked Titan.


----------



## 614318

Can somebody help why my compyter reboot.When i enable llc 0 (Ab1.325)and start ungine heaven ,on 5th screen test computer reboot all times on one place, it reboot . I have xfx 1000w pro platinum power supply . But if put voltage in AB 1.375 and disable llc work fine . What the reason?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> Can somebody help why my compyter reboot.When i enable llc 0 (Ab1.325)and start ungine heaven ,on 5th screen test computer reboot all times on one place, it reboot . I have xfx 1000w pro platinum power supply . But if put voltage in AB 1.375 and disable llc work fine . What the reason?


There is a bug with the LLC mod that reboots the PC and gives bsod 19 or 116. Could be a conflict with the driver and mod together. Just avoid using it.

Your system is fine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> Can somebody help why my compyter reboot.When i enable llc 0 (Ab1.325)and start ungine heaven ,on 5th screen test computer reboot all times on one place, it reboot . I have xfx 1000w pro platinum power supply . But if put voltage in AB 1.375 and disable llc work fine . What the reason?


LLC should function properly on older drivers. Try the 314.22 WHQL... Any of the driver packs that are pre-780Ti release should work.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I tried the very first TITAN release drivers. 314.09 something, Still same bsod.


----------



## skupples

Now that is weird... I wonder if they went back & retrofitted the driver packs...

Was it a driver you had stored? Or did you DL it from the NV site?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I had it stored. My new Titan acts the same way.

I didn't really mind not using the LLC mod, still got what I wanted out of the voltage hack. Really, with the 1.6v max in AB, that's 1.5v load, more than enough for anyone.


----------



## skupples

Definitely...

would love to know how Nvidia managed to break tweaking LLC. I always assumed it was through the driver packs.


----------



## santrik

Hey fellahs, question time again...









Is there any way to get into a Titan/any other GPU, who has had one of the memory inductors burnt/exploded?

With get into I mean seeing what bios is on it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Hey fellahs, question time again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get into a Titan/any other GPU, who has had one of the memory inductors burnt/exploded?
> 
> With get into I mean seeing what bios is on it?


I RMA'd a dead Titan with the engineering bios on it. Wasn't an issue.

Is that what you're getting at?


----------



## santrik

Yes, that is the case. There's a different BIOS from the ASUS original on the card at the moment.

So is there anyway of getting into the card if it is dead?

With dead I mean completley gone. No GeForce GTX lights, no fan. Not showing in neither Nvflash, utility manager in Windows nor Nvidia inspector. Nothing in any other computer either.

Is it possible to access the card via UEFI BIOS?

The inductor that is circled in blue/blue-yellow is the one which is fried.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

I am trying to boot my system when using my second Titan in slot 5 of my P9X79-E WS board, but I get no video signal to monitor and Error 62 on LED display, according to my manual code 62 is "Installation of the PCH Runtime Services".

I have the first Titan in slot 3 (cannot use slot 1 due to backplate), it will boot the system by itself, with the card in slot 5 not connected or powered.

When I reverse the setup, try to boot from slot 5, with the card in slot 3 not powered or connected, no video signal. Both connected and powered, the system shows both cards in SLI.

I am trying to see if the card in slot 5 is faulty in some way. When in SLI with card in slot 5, system is very laggy, but shows up as SLI.

Single card, it is not laggy...........

Unfortunately the cards are water cooled, so not exactly easy to remove and change slots...........

Cheers

Rob

P.S. Is there any way to get the cards to be constantly used at 100% but at a lower resolution in game??

For example I can upscale the resolution, card usage jumps to 98% but frame rate sits at 57.5

Normal resolution, usage DROPS to 47% and frame rate sits at 55.0????

Sigh.


----------



## Slinky PC

New personal record in 3DMARK 11 EXTREME ~ HALL OF FAME RANK-4 [GTX TITAN 4-Way SLI]


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> New personal record in 3DMARK 11 EXTREME ~ HALL OF FAME RANK-4 [GTX TITAN 4-Way SLI]


very nice slinky


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> New personal record in 3DMARK 11 EXTREME ~ HALL OF FAME RANK-4 [GTX TITAN 4-Way SLI]


What were you clocks and volts for 4 way sli?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to boot my system when using my second Titan in slot 5 of my P9X79-E WS board, but I get no video signal to monitor and Error 62 on LED display, according to my manual code 62 is "Installation of the PCH Runtime Services".
> 
> I have the first Titan in slot 3 (cannot use slot 1 due to backplate), it will boot the system by itself, with the card in slot 5 not connected or powered.
> 
> When I reverse the setup, try to boot from slot 5, with the card in slot 3 not powered or connected, no video signal. Both connected and powered, the system shows both cards in SLI.
> 
> I am trying to see if the card in slot 5 is faulty in some way. When in SLI with card in slot 5, system is very laggy, but shows up as SLI.
> 
> Single card, it is not laggy...........
> 
> Unfortunately the cards are water cooled, so not exactly easy to remove and change slots...........
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob
> 
> P.S. Is there any way to get the cards to be constantly used at 100% but at a lower resolution in game??
> 
> For example I can upscale the resolution, card usage jumps to 98% but frame rate sits at 57.5
> 
> Normal resolution, usage DROPS to 47% and frame rate sits at 55.0????
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.


I'm not sure what to tell you about the slots.

You aren't going to be able to force 100% load unless it needs 100% load. It's kind of a pita really. There are allot of variables when it comes to getting full 100% utilization. CPU bottleneck can hold it back, the game not requiring that much power can hold it back, poor programming can hold it back... What game are you speaking towards specifically? I would recommend getting off of the stock BIOS, and switching over to skyn3t's rev 2 bios. This will remove boost 2.0, raise the base clock to 1006mhz, and prevent any sort of power target related throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New personal record in 3DMARK 11 EXTREME ~ HALL OF FAME RANK-4 [GTX TITAN 4-Way SLI]
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


What happened to the busted card? Did you replace it already?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm not sure what to tell you about the slots.
> 
> You aren't going to be able to force 100% load unless it needs 100% load. It's kind of a pita really. There are allot of variables when it comes to getting full 100% utilization. CPU bottleneck can hold it back, the game not requiring that much power can hold it back, poor programming can hold it back... What game are you speaking towards specifically? I would recommend getting off of the stock BIOS, and switching over to skyn3t's rev 2 bios. This will remove boost 2.0, raise the base clock to 1006mhz, and prevent any sort of power target related throttling.
> What happened to the busted card? Did you replace it already?


Hi Skup,

Cards on both on Rev. 2.0 bios. LLC enabled.

CPU is a Intel 4930K @ 4.5Ghz

Memory is at 2400Mhz

DayZ and Arma 2 DayZ Epoch are the games. I know they are not optimized at all, but I get major frame rate stutter, when my son gets none, same resolution, but using a GTX690









Other guys a play against get no stutter etc either.................

I just dont know what to do any more. I have wasted sleep and time trying to find a fix.

Thanks.

Rob

P.S. Rep'd


----------



## skupples

You aren't the first person iv'e seen talk about getting stutter in DayZ with titans.

Have you tried disabling hyper-threading?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You aren't the first person iv'e seen talk about getting stutter in DayZ with titans.
> 
> Have you tried disabling hyper-threading?


I have disabled Hyper Threading. Tried changing the launch parameters as well, to use extra CPU cores etc.

Weird. GTX 560's, 680's, 760's etc. dont seem to have any issues









Mad at having an awesome system and it doesnt run well.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have disabled Hyper Threading. Tried changing the launch parameters as well, to use extra CPU cores etc.
> 
> Weird. GTX 560's, 680's, 760's etc. dont seem to have any issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad at having an awesome system and it doesnt run well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


The only other thing I can think to try is forcing triple buffering via d3doverrider

http://www.datafilehost.com/d/49eec52f

download this, than open it. It may hide it's self after launching, it just means you need to open it from the start bar clock area. When you get in you will see it looks allot like rivaTUNER. The "application detection level"(from what I understand) basically controls how hard it tries to intercept the data. Try all four settings, & revert to the one that works the best. It should smooth things out a bit. I have to use it in quite a few titles. Make sure you don't have V-sync on in more than one place, it's normally best to run "use application setting" in NVcontrol panel, & have it on in game.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New personal record in 3DMARK 11 EXTREME ~ HALL OF FAME RANK-4 [GTX TITAN 4-Way SLI]
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the busted card? Did you replace it already?
Click to expand...

You talking about second card/RMA right?!!
Negative, is part of this benchmark, my monitor is all green in SLI. I will receive my second replacement this Thursdays


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The only other thing I can think to try is forcing triple buffering via d3doverrider
> 
> http://www.datafilehost.com/d/49eec52f
> 
> download this, than open it. It may hide it's self after launching, it just means you need to open it from the start bar clock area. When you get in you will see it looks allot like rivaTUNER. The "application detection level"(from what I understand) basically controls how hard it tries to intercept the data. Try all four settings, & revert to the one that works the best. It should smooth things out a bit. I have to use it in quite a few titles. Make sure you don't have V-sync on in more than one place, it's normally best to run "use application setting" in NVcontrol panel, & have it on in game.


And if the game doesn't have a setting for Vsync? Set it in the game profile or make one for it in nvidia and turn it on? Which setting though theres 5 diff Vsync settings that I've seen, 2 that come to mind would be Smooth and adaptive.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> And if the game doesn't have a setting for Vsync? Set it in the game profile or make one for it in nvidia and turn it on? Which setting though theres 5 diff Vsync settings that I've seen, 2 that come to mind would be Smooth and adaptive.


I only ever use old school v-sync, the others don't do much for me, and the times iv'e used smooth it cuts FPS down to 30, & adaptive still tears. You want to force V-sync via NVCP if the game doesn't have it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

What is the deal with the LLC Mod not working with new drivers? Is it the same for everyone?

For me, it seems to be working just fine - voltage ranges from 1.219v to 1.231v when set to 1.225v in AB. I'm on 332.21 drivers. Should I refrain from updating to newer drivers?

I think that I have finally found a stable overclock with a voltage that I am comfortable with and I don't want to lose it.

Thanks for any kind of help/advice that you can provide me with.


----------



## Slinky PC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7114601


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is the deal with the LLC Mod not working with new drivers? Is it the same for everyone?
> 
> For me, it seems to be working just fine - voltage ranges from 1.219v to 1.231v when set to 1.225v in AB. I'm on 332.21 drivers. Should I refrain from updating to newer drivers?
> 
> I think that I have finally found a stable overclock with a voltage that I am comfortable with and I don't want to lose it.
> 
> Thanks for any kind of help/advice that you can provide me with.


It only affects 60% of the cards, why? Its a mystery!








I believe its a particular type of configuration: card brand/system/drivers! To narrow it down, it would need a wide scale research!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It only affects 60% of the cards, why? Its a mystery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its a particular type of configuration: card brand/system/drivers! To narrow it down, it would need a wide scale research!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So I won't know if new drivers would make the LLC mod ineffective for my card unless I try that particular version of drivers?

Also, if a new driver does make the LLC mod ineffective, does it mean that all drivers released after that particular version will also make the mod ineffective?

If so, will going back to an old driver fix the issue, or will it be broken forever?

Thanks a lot Ed!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So I won't know if new drivers would make the LLC mod ineffective for my card unless I try that particular version of drivers?
> 
> Also, if a new driver does make the LLC mod ineffective, does it mean that all drivers released after that particular version will also make the mod ineffective?
> 
> If so, will going back to an old driver fix the issue, or will it be broken forever?
> 
> Thanks a lot Ed!


Well, dont quote me on this but it could also be a windows directx update that somehow interacts with the normal driver behavior and breaks LLC control!
Up to this point and having so many contradictory statements, your guess is as good as mine!
All i know is that LLC after 780Ti release all games crashed with my setup, then after a while (and a driver update), i tested LLC again for my article and it was working fine again, so, its really an odd ball!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## szeged

come on slinky, stop teasing. get first place already!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, dont quote me on this but it could also be a windows directx update that somehow interacts with the normal driver behavior and breaks LLC control!
> Up to this point and having so many contradictory statements, your guess is as good as mine!
> All i know is that LLC after 780Ti release all games crashed with my setup, then after a while (and a driver update), i tested LLC again for my article and it was working fine again, so, its really an odd ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Speaking of DirectX updates, is 11.2 out yet? Would it be compatible with Titan?

Thank you!


----------



## skupples

11.1,is win8 11.2 is win8.1

Yes its compatible


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 11.1,is win8 11.2 is win8.1
> 
> Yes its compatible


Is 11.1 compatible with Windows 7? How do I check what version I have installed on my computer right now?

Also, is there a noticeable visual difference between 11, 11.1 and 11.2? If yes, then what are they?

Thank you very much!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is 11.1 compatible with Windows 7? How do I check what version I have installed on my computer right now?
> 
> Also, is there a noticeable visual difference between 11, 11.1 and 11.2? If yes, then what are they?
> 
> Thank you very much!


As said before 11.1 is win8 11.2 is win8.1 only(both work on 8.1). Only battledield 4(frost bite engine) uses both right now and its mostly for CPU utilization. Tiled resources and deferred contexts are the main highlights. Win7 does not support either. Gpu-z should report your dx.


----------



## cblaxx19

can someone point me in the direction of 64-bit Nvflash? i have been trying to flash my bios but get an error saying that the Nvflash that i have(from the first page) is not compatible with 64 bit windows and i havnt been able to find a version that works. anyhelp is greatly appreciated.

thanks

Cory


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cblaxx19*
> 
> can someone point me in the direction of 64-bit Nvflash? i have been trying to flash my bios but get an error saying that the Nvflash that i have(from the first page) is not compatible with 64 bit windows and i havnt been able to find a version that works. anyhelp is greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Cory


here you go!
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/
make sure you run it as admin


----------



## cblaxx19

thanks.

when i try to flash now, i get an error saying "checking for matches between display adapters and images...No matches found." and it ends.

any ideas? it looks like its finding my onboard video too but i dont have a mobo that supports it and have never seen it do this before.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cblaxx19*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> when i try to flash now, i get an error saying "checking for matches between display adapters and images...No matches found." and it ends.
> 
> any ideas? it looks like its finding my onboard video too but i dont have a mobo that supports it and have never seen it do this before.


you are opening the program wrong. You need to shift + rightclick on the main folder, then select "open in command window here". Your best bet is to use EZ3FLASH, it's a streamlined program built to manipulate NVFLASH with the stroke of a key. You can find it in Occamrazor's Signature, along with the bios, and directions on how to use it.. Just thread search the last few pages to find him.


----------



## friskiest

Time for some ek blocks and some bios flashing


----------



## skupples

Welcome to the club!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> As said before 11.1 is win8 11.2 is win8.1 only(both work on 8.1). Only battledield 4(frost bite engine) uses both right now and its mostly for CPU utilization. Tiled resources and deferred contexts are the main highlights. Win7 does not support either. Gpu-z should report your dx.


I'm on Windows 7. Maybe that's why GPU-Z is showing 11.0.

If it doesn't make a difference visuals-wise, I'm not going to bother about it right now.

Thank you very much!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm on Windows 7. Maybe that's why GPU-Z is showing 11.0.
> 
> If it doesn't make a difference visuals-wise, I'm not going to bother about it right now.
> 
> Thank you very much!


np... As far as I know the only engine using dx11.1/11.2 is the Frostbite engine, used in battlefield, and I believe it's main purpose is to increase CPU utilization. That new RTS game Star Swarm also makes used of deferred contexts as of right now.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Good news, my blown Titan (R33 inductor) has been replaced and will be delivered today!

Even though it was BIOS modded they still replaced it.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Good news, my blown Titan (R33 inductor) has been replaced and will be delivered today!
> 
> Even though it was BIOS modded they still replaced it.


Good to hear! your card is from which manufacturer? evga?


----------



## spiderxjz82

It's an Asus!


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> It's an Asus!


is the replacement a brand new card?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

So far EK coolant and Copper Gpu blocks did a lot better than my Nickel and Distilled water did in a month. Corrosion free for now.

I took the time to plug some LEDs on my EK blocks, I'm also happy with the results.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought I heard something about them adding a resistor (or something) on board that keeps you from software modding the volts.
> 
> Either way, i'll be excited to see new life in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the Team finds a way to bust her open, i'll be spamming EVGA's mailbox with a picture of a fist full of cash demanding stepup.


If it is a resistor onboard limiting voltage control that would need to be shorted to open it up again, although if needing to use the soldering iron anyway I'd rather hardmod than softmod.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Hoping some people jump on the titan black bandwagon so I can pick up another used titan for a decent price


Yeah...can I have a XSPC full cover block too plz








When I fould my block to be incompatible with 780Ti s, I have to admit I got pissed...wasn't thinking clearly


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Yeah...can I have a XSPC full cover block too plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I fould my block to be incompatible with 780Ti s, I have to admit I got pissed...wasn't thinking clearly


The new EK blocks for titans are the exact same blocks for 780Ti, the only difference is the mounting hole positions. Assuming the standoffs are not welded in it should be pretty easy to extract them and move them... assuming they are threaded.

I built this assumption by looking @ my rev 2 EK FC TITAN SE block, it has two different sets of standoff holes.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought I heard something about them adding a resistor (or something) on board that keeps you from software modding the volts.
> 
> Either way, i'll be excited to see new life in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *if the Team finds a way to bust her open, i'll be spamming EVGA's mailbox with a picture of a fist full of cash demanding stepup*.


This! As long as it can hit 1.35 like the Ti's then I'm fine with it, as I'm hitting pretty high w/ 1.3v anyways. I'm sure the cost difference wouldn't be much, only pain would be piecing the Titans back together lol, that + buying new XSPC blocks since 2 of mine are for the normal Titan while the othe is for the 780ti


----------



## skupples

780Ti can no breach 1.212V?

or do you mean the Classifieds?


----------



## MOSER91

Should I get an GTX Titan Black or wait till 800s? I have GTX 780s @ the moment, but need that extra vram im playing @ 2560x1600.....


----------



## skupples

I would personally just wait, and not use max AA... The only way you are actually using 3gb on that screen is if you are using 4x MSAA or higher settings, also utilization=/= usage, so it's hard to tell if it actually needs it, or is just using it.

780Ti's hit 1300mhz+ @ 1.212 assuming black clocks the same.... I will probably end up petitioning EVGA to see if they would allow a trade up... Though, I doubt it.

Or I may just sell my weakest titan and spin the wheel again. It's pretty sad when I require over 1.212 to keep 1134 stable in some titles.


----------



## skupples

Sorry for double post

New Nvidia WHQL driver released, in unison with the 750/750Ti maxwell release. It's so far a major improvement over the last beta & WHQL.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_334_89_whql_driver_download.html


----------



## dpoverlord

I am really considering testing my current 2 titans ans seeing if I can get more oomph out of them... But I think my lag is more my CPU at this point than the 2 SLI Titans.

BTW for games should I have Double Precision turned on for Global settings? Looking to check my Titan settings to make sure I am maximizing them.

O/C wise my Titan is set to +100 on the GPU /Mem offset


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am really considering testing my current 2 titans ans seeing if I can get more oomph out of them... But I think my lag is more my CPU at this point than the 2 SLI Titans.
> 
> BTW for games should I have Double Precision turned on for Global settings? Looking to check my Titan settings to make sure I am maximizing them.


ahh yeah the 980x might lack a lil bit more on that vs the later ends which are more optimized but I can't state that 100%

As for Double precision leave it off by default as it's not used for gaming.


----------



## dboythagr8

Any guides or walkthroughs available for BIOS upgrades? Want to pushy my Titan further. I've been at +155/+160 for months now. Stock voltage. Want to push it further, but haven't messed with a BIOS on a GPU before.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Should I get an GTX Titan Black or wait till 800s? I have GTX 780s @ the moment, but need that extra vram im playing @ 2560x1600.....


Try to score some used vanilla Titans.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you can force d3doverride. You download the standalone, then open up rivatuner, go to the d3doverride tab, set detection level to high, & coordinate space to framebuffer. Doing this has resolved pretty much all stuttering issues... You have to remember though that most of these MMO's are CPU bound through & through.
> 
> There seems to be allot of misinformation about d3doverride floating around these days. The Triple buffering in Nvidia control panel is only meant for OpenGL, but triple buffering is not openGL only. You can force it in said games using d3doverride. It's no coincidence that my stuttering issues have magically vanished since using the tool. I'm not actually sure the rivatuner part is necessary, as that mostly controls the OSD portion of the game, but if it's working then /shrug.


Actually , don't mean to ressurect the dinosaur here but by stuttering do you mean random drops in frame rates ( rapid down but rapid back ) ? I don't think I've attempted this in high yet ,and it may just quell my issue if its what I'm thinking. Though I was under the understanding that triple buffer took 1 frame and used it 3x which lowers frame rates to begin with (i.e tomb raider) (reminds me of 3:1 pulldown w/ the old DivX)


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Just send me that bios ASAP so we can take a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


As soon as I have it installed, will pm you to send it to you.

Thanks and regards from Spain.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, right now I am debating about grabbing a Titan that is currently on craigslist for 675 bucks. Though, I really want to grab a used one with a full EK copper water block if I ever get lucky at finding one. O decisions, decisions.


----------



## SDMODNoob

Hope your seller isn't as shady as the one I was working with on my local craigslist. He did not want to meet at his place for me to visually see the card running in his rig. He did not want to put it back in his system which he has a 780ti for fear of ruining his overclock to record a benchmark test for me to verify that the card works. While the whole time spouting that EVGA will take care of anything that would go wrong and trust him that it worked for him. WAAAAAYYYYY too shady lol.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> is the replacement a brand new card?


It was a replacement card, different serial number to my old one so perhaps new yes!


----------



## _REAPER_

If they would allow step up from Titan to Titan Black that would be the only way I would move away from Titans


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Hope your seller isn't as shady as the one I was working with on my local craigslist. He did not want to meet at his place for me to visually see the card running in his rig. He did not want to put it back in his system which he has a 780ti for fear of ruining his overclock to record a benchmark test for me to verify that the card works. While the whole time spouting that EVGA will take care of anything that would go wrong and trust him that it worked for him. WAAAAAYYYYY too shady lol.


I been lucky so far with buying video cards. My GTX 590, GTX 680 4GB (traded for my current Titan), and my current Titan are all from craigslist. Every person I bought from allowed me to see the card running. The dude I bought the Titan from even ran 3DMark without me even asking. Maybe its just the benefit being near Silicon Valley. Dang even my 7970, 1090T, and the i7 4770K are from craigslist. At least there one good benefit for being stationed in this expensive State, easy to find used computer parts.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, right now I am debating about grabbing a Titan that is currently on craigslist for 675 bucks. Though, I really want to grab a used one with a full EK copper water block if I ever get lucky at finding one. O decisions, decisions.


$675 is a steel, just check the warranty and who makes it. I listed my new unopened sealed Titan for $850


----------



## ttnuagmada

Is there a reason that not a single person has mentioned that the LLC mod gets flagged as a trojan by a majority of virus programs?


----------



## skupples

For bios guide: thread search occamrazor. He has everything you need in his signature.

Luna try it. Itay help. You should have enough horse power. Just reemeber even 3 or 4 titans give issues in 1440 surround.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> $675 is a steel, just check the warranty and who makes it. I listed my new unopened sealed Titan for $850


Yeah, compared to the inflated price of a 290X.....ridiculous that is now hitting over 900 bucks at retailers. It just I really want one with a full block already on it. Its a EVGA brand regular Titan. I may just buy the Titan this weekend then if the person still has it. Just means I got to wait a bit longer to put my build together since that means I have to buy a water block and backplate for it. O well, once I get my main rig back together. It will at least be a beast at gaming, folding, and when I do the smack down on digital painting and 3D rendering.


----------



## vmanuelgm

My Titan Black has arrived. I will try it this afternoon.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Is there a reason that not a single person has mentioned that the LLC mod gets flagged as a trojan by a majority of virus programs?


That has come up before somewhere. I understand it is a "false positive".


----------



## skupples

Its not certified and is a batch file... Thus will flag but is a false positive. Occam is not infecting your system with a not net. I promise!! The LLC doesnt even work on old drivers that it use to work on... That's the strangest part of all this.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> My Titan Black has arrived. I will try it this afternoon.


Send your BIOS to Ed or Skyn3t to see how much they can push it despite the restrictions.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Send your BIOS to Ed or Skyn3t to see how much they can push it despite the restrictions.


I sent a pm to occamrazor with the link of the Asus Titan Black stock bios.

The link is:

http://uploaded.net/file/k8x28x4k

I am waiting for the mod bios to get the best of my new titan black...

Please, notify me when ready.

Regards from Spain.


----------



## burningrave101

Anyone have any idea how quickly Newegg sold out yesterday of the Titan Black's they received?


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how quickly Newegg sold out yesterday of the Titan Black's they received?


I am surprised they sold out. There are still people out there that are interested in them eh? (Minus researchers who actually has to get new stuff for their laboratories).


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> I am surprised they sold out. There are still people out there that are interested in them eh? (Minus researchers who actually has to get new stuff for their laboratories).




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sorry for double post
> 
> New Nvidia WHQL driver released, in unison with the 750/750Ti maxwell release. It's so far a major improvement over the last beta & WHQL.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_334_89_whql_driver_download.html


Just did a clean install and back to the whole 3-7 fps when dragging windows around the desktop, wonder if this is the same issue people are getting w/ 2D surround/ 2 monitors. Gonna try DDU again.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how quickly Newegg sold out yesterday of the Titan Black's they received?


They probably received a small shipment, for the first go around.

It doesn't really surprise me, that B1 chip is amazing, it can easily to 200mhz+ more mhz @ the same voltage as the A1 revision chips. 192 more cores? Meh, 4 more TMU? Worth while as well. That alone makes me want to beg EVGA for a step up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> Just did a clean install and back to the whole 3-7 fps when dragging windows around the desktop, wonder if this is the same issue people are getting w/ 2D surround/ 2 monitors. Gonna try DDU again.


it's just such a strange issue... Have you posted in the Nvidia surround club? Swolern may be able to help you, or the others may be able to help you.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how quickly Newegg sold out yesterday of the Titan Black's they received?


From everything I have read so far, this has been an extremely limited release- at least for now. I figure the Titan Black won't be a large sales unit and Nvidia is also ramping down GK110 production.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Its not certified and is a batch file... Thus will flag but is a false positive. *Occam is not infecting your system with a not net.* I promise!! The LLC doesnt even work on old drivers that it use to work on... That's the strangest part of all this.


Oh but i am... the LLC.exe will zombify your Titan and one night will crawl out of your case and will go to the nearest post office and post herself to my address....


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh but i am... the LLC.exe will zombify your Titan and one night will crawl out of your case and will go to the nearest post office and post herself to my address....


Your avatar is all one will need to know on the subject...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh but i am... the LLC.exe will zombify your Titan and one night will crawl out of your case and will go to the nearest post office and post herself to my address....


Just a remind.

The Author of the LLC.exe it's me so it has a AI to send one GPU to me if you have two.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just a remind.
> 
> The Author of the LLC.exe it's me so it has a AI to send one GPU to me if you have two.


Yap, we attack multi Gpu systems and split the cards!

*BROTHER POWER!!!!!*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, we attack multi Gpu systems and split the cards!
> 
> *BROTHER POWER!!!!!*


The new update has the 10 pounds Axe if sli is not present but only happen if the LLC.exe gets mad.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh but i am... the LLC.exe will zombify your Titan and one night will crawl out of your case and will go to the nearest post office and post herself to my address....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap, we attack multi Gpu systems and split the cards!
> 
> *BROTHER POWER!!!!!*


it's OK! I'll still have two!


----------



## LunaP

Skyn3t is real!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Skyn3t is real!


You not make my day but the whole week hahahahah.

+rep I had to take a break at work after I saw this. I LOL so hard now.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Skyn3t is real!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HIlarious!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They probably received a small shipment, for the first go around.
> 
> It doesn't really surprise me, that B1 chip is amazing, it can easily to 200mhz+ more mhz @ the same voltage as the A1 revision chips. 192 more cores? Meh, 4 more TMU? Worth while as well. That alone makes me want to beg EVGA for a step up.
> it's just such a strange issue... Have you posted in the Nvidia surround club? Swolern may be able to help you, or the others may be able to help you.


Anyone having issues after the Nvidia update with the windows dragging REALLY SLOWLY?

EDIT: Ok so you have it too. What the hell is causing this?


----------



## skupples

You and LUNA need to powwow, sounds like a high resolution issue.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You and LUNA need to powwow, sounds like a high resolution issue.


This

Is PCIE 3.0 x16 the only way to get this rolling? 8x can't even do it? Lol We found a limit! ugh IF and only IF this is the case THEN I will regret leaving my 980 X lol

that or we need to huddle up and find the bst suitable driver.


----------



## skupples

I doubt it has anything to do with PCI-E .


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You and LUNA need to powwow, sounds like a high resolution issue.


I've had this issue for a little while now. Not sure as of which driver. But I run a timer resolution app which fixes the problem. Things are back to being smooth.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I doubt it has anything to do with PCI-E .


I was giving it a sarcastic narrative story lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I've had this issue for a little while now. Not sure as of which driver. But I run a timer resolution app which fixes the problem. Things are back to being smooth.


Care to share?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I was giving it a sarcastic narrative story lol.
> Care to share?


App is called 'Timer Resolution" by lucas hale. I tried attaching it but apparently I uploaded a password protected version before so that's no good. Just run it, click "Maximum," and as long as the app runs, you are good to go. This also resolves issues with some games that don't change the windows desktop timer resolution. This was in my Crysis 3 video from back in the day that increased FPS by 30% for people.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> App is called 'Timer Resolution" by lucas hale. I tried attaching it but apparently I uploaded a password protected version before so that's no good. Just run it, click "Maximum," and as long as the app runs, you are good to go. This also resolves issues with some games that don't change the windows desktop timer resolution. This was in my Crysis 3 video from back in the day that increased FPS by 30% for people.


You could always repack it lol.

Anyways
Purchased the app for 10$

Ran it, no change, according to the app I'm already almost @ max speed. Definitely has to be a driver issue. Appreciate it though.

Amazing when I right click on the desktop I can slowly watch the menu fade in, hopefully there's a non busted driver.


----------



## dpoverlord

This issue only happened to me after the last drive update


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> You could always repack it lol.
> 
> Anyways
> Purchased the app for 10$
> 
> Ran it, no change, according to the app I'm already almost @ max speed. Definitely has to be a driver issue. Appreciate it though.
> 
> Amazing when I right click on the desktop I can slowly watch the menu fade in, hopefully there's a non busted driver.


sorry man. I should have mentioned to just use the free version. What OS are you on? Generally speaking your timer resolution should be set to 1. Often times the OS will drop it to 15 for some reason. This app lets you lock it in at 0.5. Also if you have windows 8.1, could also be a mouse issue. Unless I am completely misunderstanding your specific issue.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You could always repack it lol.
> 
> Anyways
> Purchased the app for 10$
> 
> Ran it, no change, according to the app I'm already almost @ max speed. Definitely has to be a driver issue. Appreciate it though.
> 
> Amazing when I right click on the desktop I can slowly watch the menu fade in, hopefully there's a non busted driver.[


http://speedyshare.com/PZpxv/TimerResolution.exe

Should be around 1MS either way.

Iv'e actually found this messes with game performance in a few titles, does absolutely nothing in others.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://speedyshare.com/PZpxv/TimerResolution.exe
> 
> Should be around 1MS either way.
> 
> Iv'e actually found this messes with game performance in a few titles, does absolutely nothing in others.


There are cases with a few games that don't change it to 1ms and stay at 15ms. So you end up doing better running with 0.5ms. Though yes, I've also noticed that in some games, you get a slight performance decrease.

For Windows 8.1, dragging windows around is choppy unless you apply the fix and registry edit from Microsoft to explorer.exe, and run with 0.5ms resolution. This may be more bothersome on 120Hz displays than 60Hz displays though.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> sorry man. I should have mentioned to just use the free version. What OS are you on? Generally speaking your timer resolution should be set to 1. Often times the OS will drop it to 15 for some reason. This app lets you lock it in at 0.5. Also if you have windows 8.1, could also be a mouse issue. Unless I am completely misunderstanding your specific issue.


specific issue is screen lag, if you drag anything you get severe lag as if the system is doing everything in its power ( or running an aida64 benchmark ) to attempt to fulfill what you're doing. Talking like 3fps it feels like your systems @ 100% resource/Cpu when its only @ 2%

Scrolling on here is laggy as heck.

As far as in game goes I think that's a completely diff issue.

for the record I'm running windows 7 64bit

Also all 3 of my monitors are 120hz capable just normally at 96hz or @ 60hz if I'm not doing to much, games like TR play fine @ 120hz surround oddly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://speedyshare.com/PZpxv/TimerResolution.exe
> 
> Should be around 1MS either way.
> 
> Iv'e actually found this messes with game performance in a few titles, does absolutely nothing in others.


Lol it's ok I can't get a refund anyways. Mine was @ 1.0 it said so I hit max and it lowered to 0.5 nothing else.

One thing I've noticed 2x now is that when I go to shutdown/reboot the screen goes black for a second JUST like if you disable aero or a similar overlay and reverts back to the desktop as if its speeding back to normal then hastily shuts down. Curious if something on the latest driver is loading in the background.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

your issue sounds similar to one I had with quake, I think it was mouse related , changed my polling rate and it went away, switched back and it didn't happen again, was very weird game would lag horribly but only when turning. I've heard bad things about how windows handles mouse sensitivity and the like, would not be surprised if it had something to do with it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> your issue sounds similar to one I had with quake, I think it was mouse related , changed my polling rate and it went away, switched back and it didn't happen again, was very weird game would lag horribly but only when turning. I've heard bad things about how windows handles mouse sensitivity and the like, would not be surprised if it had something to do with it.


Oddly enough I haven't re installed my mouse drivers and or Mechanical keyboard ones in yet lol. I have the Corsair M95 and the Logitech G710. I'll install them tomorrow and see if that does anything. If it does turn out to be that I'd be happy.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I only brought it up cause I saw the picture of your mouse and assumed it would be adjustable and it is









"Selectable response time

You can tune the performance for your desktop surface and playing style by choosing between four response time: 1000Hz, 500Hz, 250Hz, or 125Hz (1ms, 2ms, 4ms or 8ms)."

1000 was causing it for me switched it around to get rid of it and then went back to 1000


----------



## VSG

Existing EK-FC780 GTX Ti compatible with the latest NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX Titan Black


----------



## skupples

That would make sense, since the only difference is 3gb more of vram on the back of the card.


----------



## VSG

Ya, I guess even the backplates will match since they come with instructions for 780 and Titan in the same page.


----------



## skupples

The newest block revision is the same for all three blocks the only difference is the standoffs. I haven't tried but I would be surprised if they were welded in. Most likely just some loctite


----------



## Slinky PC

I know you miss me guys









3DMARK 11 EXTREME Rank 2


----------



## AdamK47

Your PC is dressed up as a '90s rave party.


----------



## skupples




----------



## OccamRazor

After some doubts were expressed about the PCIe power connectors and the true wattage that can be drawn here is my take on it!

The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected (but i´ve never seen a PCIe cable with Pin 2 not connected...







)
Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
There aren't 4 12V pins on the 8 pin connector, only 3, and 2 leads are used for sensing the connector type.

Default specs for PCIe specification 6-pin:




Default specs for PCIe specification 8-pin or 6+2:




BUT, (there is always a but right?







)The 12V, 5V, & 3.3V leads are spec'd at #18 gauge, which can carry a max of 10/11 Amps per #18 wire!

So that gives us:

*P(W) = I(A) × V(V)
6 Pin: 12V*10A*2= 240 W (But there is 3 12V lines) = 360W
8 Pin: 12V*10A*3= 360 W

MAX theoretical wattage supplied by PCIe lines = 720W*

Plus the *75W* (again default specs) from the PCIe slot in the motherboard you have a healthy *795W+* for your beast power hungry GK110 card!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

DP!

Rolled back to 332 WHQL and the lag is gone. Seems 334 has some issue w/ DWM that makes it lock up in the background w/o showing it is. I'll wait for the next set, I'm sure its probably just a few people.

Also the 1ms -> 2ms -> 1ms looked like it did for a moment then went back to the original.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Your PC is dressed up as a '90s rave party.


Looks more like one of those pin ball machines in a pool hall. Especially the Terminator one since I see the skull in his avatar.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Your PC is dressed up as a '90s rave party.


80's rave party


----------



## CryptiK

They had rave parties in the 80's?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 80's rave party


I think your rig is amazing!!
I will never have such a rig until I'm able to game I prefeer to game. Addicted to adrenaline


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> DP!
> 
> Rolled back to 332 WHQL and the lag is gone. Seems 334 has some issue w/ DWM that makes it lock up in the background w/o showing it is. I'll wait for the next set, I'm sure its probably just a few people.
> 
> Also the 1ms -> 2ms -> 1ms looked like it did for a moment then went back to the original.


Same issues here had to roll back to 332 to fix. Entire desktop lags to hell with slow animations.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Same issues here had to roll back to 332 to fix. Entire desktop lags to hell with slow animations.


Looks like I won't be updating to 334 anytime soon.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> They had rave parties in the 80's?


The disco.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Same issues here had to roll back to 332 to fix. Entire desktop lags to hell with slow animations.


I haven't had any issues with 334WHQL yet... I did how ever have a ton of issues with the beta, so it's possible some of those are still in play.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The disco.
> I haven't had any issues with 334WHQL yet... I did how ever have a ton of issues with the beta, so it's possible some of those are still in play.


May just be on surround @ higher resolutions it seems. Almost tempted to ditch my 3x 1440's and trade in for 2x 4k's the resolution would be nearly the same width wise, question is would I adjust to it xD and would it be less strain o:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> May just be on surround @ higher resolutions it seems. Almost tempted to ditch my 3x 1440's and trade in for 2x 4k's the resolution would be nearly the same width wise, question is would I adjust to it xD and would it be less strain o:


I don't know but you should hit me up if you decide to do that I would be willing to take those off of your hands. All of those affected should really file bug reports with Nvidia


----------



## szeged

next time slinky comes to tallahassee were gonna go to a rave together and were bringing his pc


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't know but you should hit me up if you decide to do that I would be willing to take those off of your hands. All of those affected should really file bug reports with Nvidia


I tend to stay away from the nvidia forums directly, and their live chat techs are not that well educated ( granted its outsourcing and not direct with the real ones ) I tried to explain a simple issue once which rose to a higher level escalation which they told me they would file it and get back to me, after which I got an email saying my ticket had been updated, I click the link and it states that the account doesn't exist. Opened up a new one with them asking about it they said the ticket was closed since no account to associate and to please give the information again they'll open another.

I'm sure there are legit ones mixed in there. I've just seen tons of people posting in the game profile section with games for years and never once seen them added lol.

I still can't for the life of my understand why GPU and everything else just gives up during movement and or panning yet static its as solid as a rock regardless of whats going on around me, its like when I move / attack FPS dies, if I change the camera, FPS dies. If someone or millions of people are running around? FPS dips barely 5-10fps if its a heavy 2k + infested town lol. It's almost as if when specific things happen w/ me it doens't know which card to process it and split across so it drops either 1) to CPU or 2) Software render (still CPU ?)

I'm going to assume at this point it may be the game, though the gaming engine has been out since around 2008 or so. The name of the gaming engine is Gamebryo if anyone knows of other titles that may use it and have SLI profiles I can try linking it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to stay away from the nvidia forums directly, and their live chat techs are not that well educated ( granted its outsourcing and not direct with the real ones ) I tried to explain a simple issue once which rose to a higher level escalation which they told me they would file it and get back to me, after which I got an email saying my ticket had been updated, I click the link and it states that the account doesn't exist. Opened up a new one with them asking about it they said the ticket was closed since no account to associate and to please give the information again they'll open another.
> 
> I'm sure there are legit ones mixed in there. I've just seen tons of people posting in the game profile section with games for years and never once seen them added lol.
> 
> I still can't for the life of my understand why GPU and everything else just gives up during movement and or panning yet static its as solid as a rock regardless of whats going on around me, its like when I move / attack FPS dies, if I change the camera, FPS dies. If someone or millions of people are running around? FPS dips barely 5-10fps if its a heavy 2k + infested town lol. It's almost as if when specific things happen w/ me it doens't know which card to process it and split across so it drops either 1) to CPU or 2) Software render (still CPU ?)
> 
> I'm going to assume at this point it may be the game, though the gaming engine has been out since around 2008 or so. The name of the gaming engine is Gamebryo if anyone knows of other titles that may use it and have SLI profiles I can try linking it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> May just be on surround @ higher resolutions it seems. Almost tempted to ditch my 3x 1440's and trade in for 2x 4k's the resolution would be nearly the same width wise, question is would I adjust to it xD and would it be less strain o:


Really? FF14 is on Gamebryo? That's the same engine Rift uses, and the same engine one of the Fallout games uses... SLI performance in rift was obscenely bad as well.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Really? FF14 is on Gamebryo? That's the same engine Rift uses, and the same engine one of the Fallout games uses... SLI performance in rift was obscenely bad as well.


GAME SET AND DONE!!!

Found this AMAZING list for the Nvidia profile inspector tool ( which I was trying many diff things with to figure things out but this helps A TON

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=357956

Scroll down to post ...ah screw it copy/paste

Code:



Code:


AtmosFear 4: 0x00080000
Call of Duty Engine: 0x00000004 , 0x00000005 , 0x00000015 , 0x00000028
Chrome Engine: 0x00060000 , 0x00060019
CryEngine: 0x00000018
Demigod: 0x0000001F
Dunia: 0x00010000 , 0x000A0000
EGO: 0x0000000E
Eclipse: 0x0000001C
Essence Engine: 0x00070000
Fable: 0x00000023
Frostbite: 0x00000002
Gamebryo: 0x00000003 , 0x00000011 , 0x00000029
Godfather: 0x0000000F
IRISZOOM engine: 0x0000001D
Id Tech: 0x00000017
Lithtech: Jupiter EX: 0x0000000D
Lost Planet: 0x00040000 , 0x00050000
Lycium: 0x00000000
MT Framework: 0x00090000 , 0x000C0000
Madness Engine: 0x0000001E
MassTech Game Engine: 0x000B0000
Pleione Engine: 0x00000012
Real Virtuality: 0x00000013 , 0x00000016
Scimitar: 0x00000022
Source Engine: 0x00000006 , 0x00000007 , 0x00000008 , 0x00000009 , 0x00000014 , 0x0000000A
StarCraft II: 0x00000027
Street Fighter: 0x0000001A
Unreal Engine: 0x00000010 , 0x00000020 , 0x00000021 , 0x00000024 , 0x00000025 , 0x00000026 , 0x00020000
WoW: 0x000D0001

Anywhoo this is the code set for creating a custom profile ENABLING SLI COMPATIBILITY YEEAAAHHHHHHHHH read the thread for a more thorough understanding as I'm to tired from going back and forth typing this out a few words at a time since my boss is out here!

For whoever it was that was having SLI 4way issues w/ FFXIV try the above. Skupples lemme know if it helps you too.

My only issue is setting up profiles utilizing EXE's etc, but my game runs from a .bin for the love a cripes


----------



## skupples

I unfortunately don't play any Gamebryo games right now, but i'm extremely happy you have found a prospective fix!

By the way... Some interesting and amazing news from the home front... If some one wants to make a news section thread out of it, feel free (if it hasn't been ran before)

http://www.onlivespot.com/2014/01/nvidia-maxwell-steamos-machine-with-up.html?m=1

Basically, nvidia is bragging a 1,000,000 draw call capability withe Project Denver, and it's slated to go into the highest of high end Steam Boxes Soon™

Glad iv'e had these 3,000$ stashed away.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I unfortunately don't play any Gamebryo games right now, but i'm extremely happy you have found a prospective fix!
> 
> By the way... Some interesting and amazing news from the home front... If some one wants to make a news section thread out of it, feel free (if it hasn't been ran before)
> 
> http://www.onlivespot.com/2014/01/nvidia-maxwell-steamos-machine-with-up.html?m=1
> 
> Basically, nvidia is bragging a 1,000,000 draw call capability withe Project Denver, and it's slated to go into the highest of high end Steam Boxes Soon™
> 
> Glad iv'e had these 3,000$ stashed away.


That list was just about every major game engine out there in case you were having SLI issues with any of your games it would be a good reference. It's a possible fix just need to read into it more depending, the one I posted was simple for AA and FXAA and SMAA + downsampling etc, which I'm curious to try on my monitors.

As for the story easy quick post you'd get some rep for it lol.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> next time slinky comes to tallahassee were gonna go to a rave together and were bringing his pc











2014 Highest-End Gaming Computing Desktop _by HumanSlinky_


----------



## Goatjob

Hey guys, my first post here and I'm looking for some help(not sure if i should just make my own thread). I have been running SLI titans with the engineering bios under water for some time now. And today for some reason i decided i should flash my titans to the skynet bios.

However, in the middle of the flash an error appeared followed by instant BSOD. On restart the screen was dead so i connected the dvi to my 2 gpu which worked until i got into windows anyway, where i got BSOD again. Gpu1 is placed in pci-e slot 2 on my RIVE because my tubing for the mosfet was blocking the first slot (which is stupid, i know) and gpu 2 is placed in the 4th pci-e slot.

I disabled slot nr.2 on my mobo and only ran the second gpu which ran fine without bsod's. Is there a way to fix the broken flash without having to mess up my loop? Not sure if i've done anything else wrong =/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Hey guys, my first post here and I'm looking for some help(not sure if i should just make my own thread). I have been running SLI titans with the engineering bios under water for some time now. And today for some reason i decided i should flash my titans to the skynet bios.
> 
> However, in the middle of the flash an error appeared followed by instant BSOD. On restart the screen was dead so i connected the dvi to my 2 gpu which worked until i got into windows anyway, where i got BSOD again. Gpu1 is placed in pci-e slot 2 on my RIVE because my tubing for the mosfet was blocking the first slot (which is stupid, i know) and gpu 2 is placed in the 4th pci-e slot.
> 
> I disabled slot nr.2 on my mobo and only ran the second gpu which ran fine without bsod's. Is there a way to fix the broken flash without having to mess up my loop? Not sure if i've done anything else wrong =/


Dont worry just do this:


Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun










Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

What if this happens with X79 platform without integrated graphics?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What if this happens with X79 platform without integrated graphics?


----------



## VSG

At least you didn't use a Keanu Reeves meme


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What if this happens with X79 platform without integrated graphics?


You need an extra card to flash the bios or already have a prepared bootable pen with a batch file automated to do a blind flash!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What if this happens with X79 platform without integrated graphics?


Hopefully you have a spare gpu lying around to get some display while flashing the bricked card.
Or buy the cheapest gpu you can find for an emergency card for just such a problem.


----------



## Goatjob

Thanks for the response. However, it's a 3930k with Rampage IV extreme, so no integrated gpu.

I'm planning to drain my loop to add an extra pump soon, might as well do that now then. And this time do proper tubing.

EDIT: My second gpu still works fine in slot 4 though, but it has to be in the first slot?

EDIT2: I guess so, BSOD with gpu 2 in 4th slot with power cables from gpu1 unplugged.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You need an extra card to flash the bios or already have a prepared bootable pen with a batch file automated to do a blind flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Is there a tutorial online about making such a bat file on a dedicated USB drive? That would be very useful info in case of no "emergency gpu".


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Thanks for the response. However, it's a 3930k with Rampage IV extreme, so no integrated gpu.
> 
> I'm planning to drain my loop to add an extra pump soon, might as well do that now then. And this time do proper tubing.
> 
> EDIT: My second gpu still works fine in slot 4 though, but it has to be in the first slot?
> 
> EDIT2: I guess so, BSOD with gpu 2 in 4th slot with power cables from gpu1 unplugged.


The second gpu might have to go in the second slot (or whichever for sli layout), but the primary card (to flash) has to be plugged in or the flash will not work well...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> At least you didn't use a Keanu Reeves meme


this is why i STILL have a single slot AMD gpu from the 5xxx series. Just enough to get a boot w/o IGPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Thanks for the response. However, it's a 3930k with Rampage IV extreme, so no integrated gpu.
> 
> I'm planning to drain my loop to add an extra pump soon, might as well do that now then. And this time do proper tubing.
> 
> EDIT: My second gpu still works fine in slot 4 though, but it has to be in the first slot?
> 
> EDIT2: I guess so, BSOD with gpu 2 in 4th slot with power cables from gpu1 unplugged.


do you have a second device lying around with USB port? Sounds like you may need to setup NVflash (EZ3flash preferably) on a formatted thumb drive.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is there a tutorial online about making such a bat file on a dedicated USB drive? That would be very useful info in case of no "emergency gpu".


Dont know but ill do one and post it back later!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Goatjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this is why i STILL have a single slot AMD gpu from the 5xxx series. Just enough to get a boot w/o IGPU.
> do you have a second device lying around with USB port? Sounds like you may need to setup NVflash (EZ3flash preferably) on a formatted thumb drive.


I have, not sure how to do a blind flash though if that's what you mean - guess i'll google some.

EDIT: Or maybe somewhere around this (if that still works) http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash

EDIT2: Well, I'm back on stock bios on both cards - Thanks for the help


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> After some doubts were expressed about the PCIe power connectors and the true wattage that can be drawn here is my take on it!
> 
> The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected (but i´ve never seen a PCIe cable with Pin 2 not connected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
> There aren't 4 12V pins on the 8 pin connector, only 3, and 2 leads are used for sensing the connector type.
> 
> Default specs for PCIe specification 6-pin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default specs for PCIe specification 8-pin or 6+2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, (there is always a but right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )The 12V, 5V, & 3.3V leads are spec'd at #18 gauge, which can carry a max of 10/11 Amps per #18 wire!
> 
> So that gives us:
> 
> *P(W) = I(A) × V(V)
> 6 Pin: 12V*10A*2= 240 W (But there is 3 12V lines) = 360W
> 8 Pin: 12V*10A*3= 360 W
> 
> MAX theoretical wattage supplied by PCIe lines = 720W*
> 
> Plus the *75W* (again default specs) from the PCIe slot in the motherboard you have a healthy *795W+* for your beast power hungry GK110 card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Occam, since you spent so much time looking into this, let me run a question by you. I currently have 3 GTX Titan cards that can OC to roughly 1330~ (forget the exact number) at 1.33v. Doing this, however, blows up my 1250W PSU. So I was looking up different PSU's and the most positively reviewed one I could find was the LEPA 1600W unit. Now...this unit provides the max 1600W through 6 rails. 4 of those rails are 30A, and 2 are 20A. Since I'm pretty sure the Titans are pulling more than 360W (otherwise my 1250W wouldn't keep shutting down under load) I was thinking of separating the power and using power from 2 separate rails for each card. That should allow enough power and reduce the load per rail and be an ideal setup, yes?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Occam, since you spent so much time looking into this, let me run a question by you. I currently have 3 GTX Titan cards that can OC to roughly 1330~ (forget the exact number) at 1.33v. Doing this, however, blows up my 1250W PSU. So I was looking up different PSU's and the most positively reviewed one I could find was the LEPA 1600W unit. Now...this unit provides the max 1600W through 6 rails. 4 of those rails are 30A, and 2 are 20A. Since I'm pretty sure the Titans are pulling more than 360W (otherwise my 1250W wouldn't keep shutting down under load) I was thinking of separating the power and using power from 2 separate rails for each card. That should allow enough power and reduce the load per rail and be an ideal setup, yes?


Yes, you will have to mix rails to avoid getting shutdowns! 30/30A or 20/30A will suffice for each card! If you are still seeing shutdowns slowly bring the PT slider down in AB until you stop having shutdowns or decrease voltage in order to decrease current draw!
Any problem PM me and we'll figure it out!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Nunzi

BIG BIG THANKS to Team skyn3t ......finally got around to installing new bios for my titans

running great +400 on the mem & +150 for the core @1.212v


----------



## skupples




----------



## Gabrielzm

New drivers are out

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7780/nvidia-geforce-33489-whql-drivers-now-available


----------



## Goatjob

Seems like i have run into another problem. Decided to flash my cards to the skynet bios again (which went fine this time), and figured i should give the volt mod a try. However, when running the commands for afterburner only the first card returns with "41" - The second card gets the invalid error with both "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99".

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Seems like i have run into another problem. Decided to flash my cards to the skynet bios again (which went fine this time), and figured i should give the volt mod a try. However, when running the commands for afterburner only the first card returns with "41" - The second card gets the invalid error with both "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99".
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Just to verify, you have it setup like this:

c:\Progra~2\msiaft~1\MSIafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00
c:\Progra~2\msiaft~1\MSIafterburner.exe /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00

? That's how I have it setup in my .bat file.


----------



## Goatjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Just to verify, you have it setup like this:
> 
> c:\Progra~2\msiaft~1\MSIafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00
> c:\Progra~2\msiaft~1\MSIafterburner.exe /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00
> 
> ? That's how I have it setup in my .bat file.


Sorry, I'm fairly new to this. I just followed OccamRazor voltmod/llc guide, where my second card failed on the first step. Should i disable llc before unlocking 1.3v?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Sorry, I'm fairly new to this. I just followed OccamRazor voltmod/llc guide, where my second card failed on the first step. Should i disable llc before unlocking 1.3v?


Ah. You're just trying to modify Afterburner right now. Sorry I thought you were trying to disable LLC. Did you flash the bios on both of your cards and reboot? Because with a flashed bios, and NCP4206, you shouldn't be getting an error.


----------



## Goatjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Ah. You're just trying to modify Afterburner right now. Sorry I thought you were trying to disable LLC. Did you flash the bios on both of your cards and reboot? Because with a flashed bios, and NCP4206, you shouldn't be getting an error.


I think i did, as far as i know anyway. I Went from stock bios to skynet and both cards are maxing out at 1.212v at 1150 core clock without driver crash.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> I think i did, as far as i know anyway. I Went from stock bios to skynet and both cards are maxing out at 1.212v at 1150 core clock without driver crash.


I just reflashed my cards with the skyn3t bios (was using Naennon's before). Redid the MSI voltage unlock. Everything worked as expected. I just flashed it using NVFlash for Windows with no issues. So if it's not an issue with you flashing the cards, I am unsure what it could be. Hopefully those with more experience will be able to assist you. Sorry.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Have any of you multi-Titan users ever run into CPU bottleneck issues in any game?

I am trying to ascertain how much GPU power is necessary to actually make the CPU a bottleneck. Please provide me with relevant information if you can. Thank you.

I apologize if this post is not too relevant to this thread.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Have any of you multi-Titan users ever run into CPU bottleneck issues in any game?
> 
> I am trying to ascertain how much GPU power is necessary to actually make the CPU a bottleneck. Please provide me with relevant information if you can. Thank you.
> 
> I apologize if this post is not too relevant to this thread.


It really depends on the game, and your graphics settings. CPU prepares instructions for the GPU to render. You can change whether you are CPU bound or GPU bound just by changing resolution and graphics settings and upping anti-aliasing. For most games, if you have a single Titan, you should be limited by your GPU in most games, not your CPU. As soon as you go SLI, more than half the games out there will leave you CPU limited unless you're running 4k resolution or running heavy anti-aliasing or supersampling.

However I should note that all these CPU bound issues are *primarily* the result of 120Hz+ displays. Even a stock 4770k should have enough juice for any game at 60fps, which is all you need on a 60Hz display.

Easy way to test this is to run MSI Afterburner with RivaTuner. Use the onscreen display mode and have it track your CPU usage per core, as well as your GPU usage. When you see your GPU is at 99%, you know you're limited by your GPU. If your CPU is at 80-100% and your GPU is sitting at 50%, you know you're limited by your CPU.

It's important to look at your CPU usage on a per-core level. Because CPU optimization is another issue. What will happen is that a game developer will often spread the workload across multiple CPU cores. This is a very good thing. But what happens is that if they didn't balance out the workload per core, you could have one core hitting 80-90% while the others are at 50%, 40%, and 30%. So at this point, you may be sitting at 60% gpu usage, and your "overall" cpu usage rate would show something around 50%. And you're wondering how on earth you could be sitting at 50% CPU usage, and 60% GPU usage. That's CPU optimization issues in games. But again...most developers balance workloads assuming 60Hz displays. So for 60Hz gameplay, it's perfect. The imbalance only shows up when you need to render twice as many frames.

So to answer your question...yes. It's an issue. Even with 3770k clocked at 5.2GHz, 3 GTX Titans can max out any game at 1440p, and remain underutilized as they're able to do a lot more work than the CPU sends their way. Unless, again, you pump up the anti-aliasing.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on the game, and your graphics settings. CPU prepares instructions for the GPU to render. You can change whether you are CPU bound or GPU bound just by changing resolution and graphics settings and upping anti-aliasing. For most games, if you have a single Titan, you should be limited by your GPU in most games, not your CPU. As soon as you go SLI, more than half the games out there will leave you CPU limited unless you're running 4k resolution or running heavy anti-aliasing or supersampling.
> 
> However I should note that all these CPU bound issues are *primarily* the result of 120Hz+ displays. Even a stock 4770k should have enough juice for any game at 60fps, which is all you need on a 60Hz display.
> 
> Easy way to test this is to run MSI Afterburner with RivaTuner. Use the onscreen display mode and have it track your CPU usage per core, as well as your GPU usage. When you see your GPU is at 99%, you know you're limited by your GPU. If your CPU is at 80-100% and your GPU is sitting at 50%, you know you're limited by your CPU.
> 
> It's important to look at your CPU usage on a per-core level. Because CPU optimization is another issue. What will happen is that a game developer will often spread the workload across multiple CPU cores. This is a very good thing. But what happens is that if they didn't balance out the workload per core, you could have one core hitting 80-90% while the others are at 50%, 40%, and 30%. So at this point, you may be sitting at 60% gpu usage, and your "overall" cpu usage rate would show something around 50%. And you're wondering how on earth you could be sitting at 50% CPU usage, and 60% GPU usage. That's CPU optimization issues in games. But again...most developers balance workloads assuming 60Hz displays. So for 60Hz gameplay, it's perfect. The imbalance only shows up when you need to render twice as many frames.
> 
> So to answer your question...yes. It's an issue. Even with 3770k clocked at 5.2GHz, 3 GTX Titans can max out any game at 1440p, and remain underutilized as they're able to do a lot more work than the CPU sends their way. Unless, again, you pump up the anti-aliasing.


Thank you for the detailed reply.

Okay so there are a number of factors that come into play on deciding whether the GPU or the CPU is the bottleneck.

So if in the distant future I decided to get a GPU setup that has four times the GPU power of a single Titan and wanted to use it with my current system, what factors would I need to consider to find out whether or not my 3770K would be good enough?

i) Would there be a difference in the bottleneck situation if I decided to upgrade to a 4K 60Hz monitor or a 1440p 120Hz monitor?
ii) Whatever monitor I would upgrade to, I would want to keep FPS equal to the refresh rate of the screen at all times and lower settings as such. Which would probably mean low to no AA. How does this factor into the bottleneck situation?

Thank you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for the detailed reply.
> 
> Okay so there are a number of factors that come into play on deciding whether the GPU or the CPU is the bottleneck.
> 
> So if in the distant future I decided to get a GPU setup that has four times the GPU power of a single Titan and wanted to use it with my current system, what factors would I need to consider to find out whether or not my 3770K would be good enough?
> 
> i) Would there be a difference in the bottleneck situation if I decided to upgrade to a 4K 60Hz monitor or a 1440p 120Hz monitor?
> ii) Whatever monitor I would upgrade to, I would want to keep FPS equal to the refresh rate of the screen at all times and lower settings as such. Which would probably mean low to no AA. How does this factor into the bottleneck situation?
> 
> Thank you!


CPU bottlenecking happens in two situations;
Software limitations (games being too CPU dependant) or not enough CPU cycles to fill up the GPUs pipelines!
Your 3770K is enough for 2-Way SLI with any monitor (i have 3 monitors 120hz - 3240x1920),
For 3 or 4-way SLI you need a beefier CPU, any 6 core (39xxK or 49xxK) to properly feed your cards!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for the detailed reply.
> 
> Okay so there are a number of factors that come into play on deciding whether the GPU or the CPU is the bottleneck.
> 
> So if in the distant future I decided to get a GPU setup that has four times the GPU power of a single Titan and wanted to use it with my current system, what factors would I need to consider to find out whether or not my 3770K would be good enough?
> 
> i) Would there be a difference in the bottleneck situation if I decided to upgrade to a 4K 60Hz monitor or a 1440p 120Hz monitor?
> ii) Whatever monitor I would upgrade to, I would want to keep FPS equal to the refresh rate of the screen at all times and lower settings as such. Which would probably mean low to no AA. How does this factor into the bottleneck situation?
> 
> Thank you!


Well you'd need to consider 3 factors.

1) CPU optimization in that particular game, as OccamRazor mentioned
2) CPU utilization
3) GPU utilization

Assume you have a perfectly cpu optimized game. You are using 50% CPU, and 100% GPU while in-game as you can see using MSI Afterburner/RivaTuner. You can get a new card that is 2x as powerful as your current one. And what should happen is CPU usage jumping to 100% to allow 2x as many frames to be drawn by your new GPU. The CPU optimization part becomes key as many games end up bein bottlenecked by their own poorly coded engine.

Assume you have a 1440p 60Hz display. And you are faced with 2 options:

- 4K display @ 60Hz
- 1440p display @ 120Hz

The 4K display is heavily dependent on your GPU to scale up, so you wouldn't really need to worry about whether your CPU can keep up, if it was previously able to keep up on a 1440p 60Hz display to begin with

The 1440p display @ 120Hz would rely heavily on your CPU first, and then also your GPU just as much. Even with a 1080p display at 120Hz, you'd be in the same scenario. CPU first, then GPU.

So, in a very basic form: Higher Resolution = More GPU Power. Higher FPS = More CPU Power + More GPU Power.

But to answer another part of your question. About future video card purchases. We don't have all the details yet, but you may not have to worry about upgrading your CPU so soon based on 2 things:

1) If Mantle catches on, it allows less CPU bottlenecking
2) Nvidia will be releasing cards with on-board ARM processors. This is something like a hardware form of Mantle that likely be easier for developers to work with. A lot of the work that a game would previously send to the CPU then to the GPU, could now go directly to the GPU, and it would handle it on its own. So your main CPU usage would drop, allowing it to work on pushing more frames to your GPU for rendering.

Future is bright. Worry not.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Was hoping you'd be able to help me out, Ed. I was previously using Naennon's bios on my GTX Titan. Last night I switched to the 1006MHz skyn3t bios in your siggy. I'm having a little trouble with it. While the overall OC range is easy to manage, I'm having trouble with long term stability. For example I benched it at over 1500MHz for 2 minutes without issue. Then I dropped it down to 1300MHz and got a crash. Then I dropped it to 1200MHz and after 20 minutes, got a crash. So here are a few things I'm unsure about:

LLC - With the Naennon bios, voltage would fluctuate. I would have to run MSIafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00 in a batch to disable it and keep it constant. But with the skyn3t bios, it always remains rock solid. Like LLC has been permanently disabled. Not sure what that could be about.

Boost - I get a lot of GPU Clock fluctuations. So even if I'm set to 1500MHz+, it will start off in the 1000~ range, flirt with 1100~, etc etc.. Just up and down. Could potentially be tied to the power limit? But I tried setting power limit to 125% and same thing. Going to more 24/7 clocks, even at 1200MHz, I seem to have an issue. At 100% power it will lock up the system (driver not recoverable) after a while. At 125% power it will (I think) overheat and reboot the system. So is it just about finding the right power limit for the clock/voltage?

Just trying to understand how to work with this bios. The LLC and Boost issues have confused the heck out of me. Appreciate your input.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU bottlenecking happens in two situations;
> Software limitations (games being too CPU dependant) or not enough CPU cycles to fill up the GPUs pipelines!
> Your 3770K is enough for 2-Way SLI with any monitor (i have 3 monitors 120hz - 3240x1920),
> For 3 or 4-way SLI you need a beefier CPU, any 6 core (39xxK or 49xxK) to properly feed your cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you Ed.

Does it depend on the number of cards, or total raw GPU horsepower?

As for CPU optimization, aren't we headed in a direction where upgrading the CPU will actually help a lot, since the consoles have octa-core CPUs now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well you'd need to consider 3 factors.
> 
> 1) CPU optimization in that particular game, as OccamRazor mentioned
> 2) CPU utilization
> 3) GPU utilization
> 
> Assume you have a perfectly cpu optimized game. You are using 50% CPU, and 100% GPU while in-game as you can see using MSI Afterburner/RivaTuner. You can get a new card that is 2x as powerful as your current one. And what should happen is CPU usage jumping to 100% to allow 2x as many frames to be drawn by your new GPU. The CPU optimization part becomes key as many games end up bein bottlenecked by their own poorly coded engine.
> 
> Assume you have a 1440p 60Hz display. And you are faced with 2 options:
> 
> - 4K display @ 60Hz
> - 1440p display @ 120Hz
> 
> The 4K display is heavily dependent on your GPU to scale up, so you wouldn't really need to worry about whether your CPU can keep up, if it was previously able to keep up on a 1440p 60Hz display to begin with
> 
> The 1440p display @ 120Hz would rely heavily on your CPU first, and then also your GPU just as much. Even with a 1080p display at 120Hz, you'd be in the same scenario. CPU first, then GPU.
> 
> So, in a very basic form: Higher Resolution = More GPU Power. Higher FPS = More CPU Power + More GPU Power.
> 
> But to answer another part of your question. About future video card purchases. We don't have all the details yet, but you may not have to worry about upgrading your CPU so soon based on 2 things:
> 
> 1) If Mantle catches on, it allows less CPU bottlenecking
> 2) Nvidia will be releasing cards with on-board ARM processors. This is something like a hardware form of Mantle that likely be easier for developers to work with. A lot of the work that a game would previously send to the CPU then to the GPU, could now go directly to the GPU, and it would handle it on its own. So your main CPU usage would drop, allowing it to work on pushing more frames to your GPU for rendering.
> 
> Future is bright. Worry not.


Isn't Mantle supposed to be an AMD-only thing?

When are those ARM-CPU integrated Nvidia cards supposed to be released? Are they Maxwell based, or Volta based?

Speaking of, will the 800 series still be called Maxwell even if they are 28nm GPUs?

I really hope that my CPU can still keep up when the 900 series is released. I really want to upgrade to a higher resolution screen and get newer GPUs to help yield 60FPS in all games. CPU upgrade can wait till DDR4 and Intel octa-cores become more popular and affordable.

Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Yea... the thing is, those octa-core Jaguar netbook CPUs in the consoles at 1.6 ghz have a total power equal to two Sandy/Ivy/Haswell cores, give or take.

So no, there is absolutely no need to worry if your Intel hexacore cannot do the threading of the consoles, the 3930k is literally like having 18 Jaguar cores, even more than that lol, nevermind Haswell-E.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Mantle is AMD only. I was just giving an example of steps being taken by both sides to reduce cpu bottlenecks. Maxwell GPU's should have the ARM processors on them if I'm not mistaken. Though I have no idea how Nvidia is going to go about naming for their cards when switching from 28nm to 20nm. They were expecting to launch at 20nm already, but TSMC wasn't prepared. As for Octacore...honestly it's not going to be needed. Considering that each core on the consoles is *very* weak, an i7 with HyperThreading would be more than enough to take advantage of games that were designed to be spread out across 8 cores. That's not to say that I wouldn't get an Octacore processor when they come out. But you won't miss out on any optimization that was done as a result of a console to PC port with an i7 because HyperThreading allows the game to treat the system as though it had 8 cores, in terms of task delegation. And because each core is more than 2x as powerful as the cores on the ps4/xbone, you end up being just fine.

Although I've yet to see any ports that did take advantage of 8 cores. I have an i7 but I keep HyperThreading disabled because the vast majority of games are still designed for 4 or fewer cores. That could change further into the new consoles life cycle.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea... the thing is, those octa-core Jaguar netbook CPUs in the consoles at 1.6 ghz have a total power equal to two Sandy/Ivy/Haswell cores, give or take.
> 
> So no, there is absolutely no need to worry if your Intel hexacore cannot do the threading of the consoles, the 3930k is literally like having 18 Jaguar cores, even more than that lol, nevermind Haswell-E.


I hope your words hold true. I had a 1090T less than a year ago when I was planning on upgrading my GPU. But I was advised to upgrade my CPU as well since the 1090T would not have been good enough.

I fear the same will happen with my 3770K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Mantle is AMD only. I was just giving an example of steps being taken by both sides to reduce cpu bottlenecks. Maxwell GPU's should have the ARM processors on them if I'm not mistaken. Though I have no idea how Nvidia is going to go about naming for their cards when switching from 28nm to 20nm. They were expecting to launch at 20nm already, but TSMC wasn't prepared. As for Octacore...honestly it's not going to be needed. Considering that each core on the consoles is *very* weak, an i7 with HyperThreading would be more than enough to take advantage of games that were designed to be spread out across 8 cores. That's not to say that I wouldn't get an Octacore processor when they come out. But you won't miss out on any optimization that was done as a result of a console to PC port with an i7 because HyperThreading allows the game to treat the system as though it had 8 cores, in terms of task delegation. And because each core is more than 2x as powerful as the cores on the ps4/xbone, you end up being just fine.
> 
> Although I've yet to see any ports that did take advantage of 8 cores. I have an i7 but I keep HyperThreading disabled because the vast majority of games are still designed for 4 or fewer cores. That could change further into the new consoles life cycle.


That's good. I will have less to worry about CPU bottlenecks with those ARM processors.

I really hope that I don't need to upgrade my CPU anytime soon. I'm getting tired of upgrading everything every two years.

Someone with an i7 970 is using Titan SLi with it. That gives me hope.

Thank you guys!


----------



## skupples

Tesle Processing Unit(Denver) is going to romp all over mantle... Seems like a hardware solution to the same problem. NVIDIA is estimating 1,000,000 draw calls. If they do even half that on the first iteration it will be a major success.

They got me waiting with cash in hand. Hopefully its on the shelves by 2015.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> *I really want to upgrade to a higher resolution screen and get newer GPUs to help yield 60FPS in all games.*
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions.


I wasn't aware of any game that Titan's couldn't run @ 60FPS


----------



## VSG

Tomb Raider on TressFX can be a major pain to get 60 FPS on a single Titan at 1440p. I am sure there are other examples (FC3, Grid 2 maybe?).


----------



## skupples

Depends on the game the resolution and the programming... Titans should max any single panel with little issues assuming you have two of them.

I could never get into tomb raider a tressFX hair.. Maybe tressFX 2.0 will see its way intoorw than one title.

to tighten should be able to max pretty much any title at any resolution excluding extremely high levels of anti aliasing


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> (^_-) I am on x58. I plan to upgrade to x99 when it arrived myself. It's funny but my x58 got a lot more life with my titans see the post swolern and I made.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am really considering testing my current 2 titans ans seeing if I can get more oomph out of them... But I think my lag is more my CPU at this point than the 2 SLI Titans.
> 
> BTW for games should I have Double Precision turned on for Global settings? Looking to check my Titan settings to make sure I am maximizing them.
> 
> O/C wise my Titan is set to +100 on the GPU /Mem offset


If you picked up a $90-$150 Hexcore Xeon (i.e. x5650) you would get even more life out of that x58 and your "lag" issues would probably cease







and not as many CPU bottle necks... especially if you are thinking about 3 way SLi Titans









EDIT- Oh, and get some 2000 Mhz RAM


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> May just be on surround @ higher resolutions it seems. Almost tempted to ditch my 3x 1440's and trade in for 2x 4k's the resolution would be nearly the same width wise, question is would I adjust to it xD and would it be less strain o:


I have 3 in did you try the new drivers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> If you picked up a $90-$150 Hexcore Xeon (i.e. x5650) you would get even more life out of that x58 and your "lag" issues would probably cease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not as many CPU bottle necks... especially if you are thinking about 3 way SLi Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT- Oh, and get some 2000 Mhz RAM


You think that Hexcore is better than a 980/990x?
I may actually change and sell 2 titans and hold off for X99 see if I can do much gaming with one titan and upgrade on the next jump. Just been slammed. I did like titan fall though


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Tomb Raider on TressFX can be a major pain to get 60 FPS on a single Titan at 1440p. I am sure there are other examples (FC3, Grid 2 maybe?).


1440p is a really demanding resolution.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 1440p is a really demanding resolution.


I think he's fine if not in surround. In surround def need a total or two. If you power from ultra to high/medium you will be OK. For example, let's be honest at 1440p /1600p do you really need 8X AA


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I have 3 in did you try the new drivers?
> You think that Hexcore is better than a 980/990x?
> I may actually change and sell 2 titans and hold off for X99 see if I can do much gaming with one titan and upgrade on the next jump. Just been slammed. I did like titan fall though


It will cost much less than a 980x/990x. If you want a little more you could pick up an x5660, but once you go past that you get into the 980x/990x price range. Take a look at THIS thread for a fantastic comparison between x58 and x79 platforms with results







Hex core makes a huge difference.

The single 780 Classy HC i have in my x58 rig can run most games in 1080p surround just fine (minus crazy AA). The issues I run into most of the time are CPU bottlenecks from the i7 920 @ 4.2 Ghz... but that can be fixed with a Hexcore







... so a single Titan would be ok depending on what rez you are planning on running.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Tesle Processing Unit(Denver) is going to romp all over mantle... Seems like a hardware solution to the same problem. NVIDIA is estimating 1,000,000 draw calls. If they do even half that on the first iteration it will be a major success.
> 
> They got me waiting with cash in hand. Hopefully its on the shelves by 2015.


What is Denver? Is it supposed to come with Maxwell/20nm GPUs?

What are draw calls?

Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I wasn't aware of any game that Titan's couldn't run @ 60FPS


I only have one Titan. Even at 1080p I have to try out different settings and find out what I can sacrifice to keep the FPS at 60 most of the time.

For example, even in a comparatively less demanding game like AC4, I have to use SMAA for AA and Low for Shadow settings to keep FPS at 60 most of the time. Needless to say, I do get drops at certain times.

And once I play at constant 60FPS for a while, even 52FPS seems not as smooth.

Thank you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Tomb Raider on TressFX can be a major pain to get 60 FPS on a single Titan at 1440p. I am sure there are other examples (FC3, Grid 2 maybe?).


Please. I haven't even mastered 1080p with my Titan yet.

Try BF4 at 1080p with a single Titan. You won't be able to max out either of Resolution Scale or AA and keep FPS at 60 most of the time.

FC3 ran surprisingly well even at 4x AA. Didn't play Grid 2 in recent times.

Another game where Titan performed really well at 1080p was NFS Rivals. That game has AA permanently enabled. It also has a problem that if it drops much below 60FPS, it goes into slow motion mode. (60FPS has to be manually enabled, default is 30FPS for PC). I had my Titan at 1189MHz when playing it, and it kept the FPS at 60 most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Depends on the game the resolution and the programming... Titans should max any single panel with little issues assuming you have two of them.
> 
> I could never get into tomb raider a tressFX hair.. Maybe tressFX 2.0 will see its way intoorw than one title.
> 
> to tighten should be able to max pretty much any title at any resolution excluding extremely high levels of anti aliasing


Any single panel? Including 4K and 1440p 120Hz?

Fortunately, I am happy with my Titan's performance at 1080p and wish to wait till 900 series is released before I upgrade. This is why I was concerned if my 3770K would be good enough for two 980s.

Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> 1440p is a really demanding resolution.


Agreed. It has 1.77 times the pixels of 1080p. It was a good call on my part to stick to 1080p.

Thank you!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is Denver? Is it supposed to come with Maxwell/20nm GPUs?
> 
> What are draw calls?
> 
> Thank you.


It's basically how the consoles can be so efficient compared to the same PC hardware for the graphics they put out.

The PC has always been limited by DX11 and lack of low-level implementations, and limited draw calls is one of the results of this.

Nvidia and AMD are doing their own thing to bring console-like efficiency to the PC and to relieve the stress on the CPU (basically any CPU that isn't an recent i7 Sandy/Ivy/Haswell) will benefit greatly.

AMD is doing their own API Mantle, a software solution. Nvidia is using ARM cores integrated into Maxwell to intercept the calls usually being done by the main CPU and keeps all the draw calls internally into the GPU, thus more time to render your game, thus faster FPS!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> It will cost much less than a 980x/990x. If you want a little more you could pick up an x5660, but once you go past that you get into the 980x/990x price range. Take a look at THIS thread for a fantastic comparison between x58 and x79 platforms with results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hex core makes a huge difference.
> 
> The single 780 Classy HC i have in my x58 rig can run most games in 1080p surround just fine (minus crazy AA). The issues I run into most of the time are CPU bottlenecks from the i7 920 @ 4.2 Ghz... but that can be fixed with a Hexcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so a single Titan would be ok depending on what rez you are planning on running.


+1 thanks for that, going to consider it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is Denver? Is it supposed to come with Maxwell/20nm GPUs?
> 
> What are draw calls?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one Titan. Even at 1080p I have to try out different settings and find out what I can sacrifice to keep the FPS at 60 most of the time.
> 
> For example, even in a comparatively less demanding game like AC4, I have to use SMAA for AA and Low for Shadow settings to keep FPS at 60 most of the time. Needless to say, I do get drops at certain times.
> 
> And once I play at constant 60FPS for a while, even 52FPS seems not as smooth.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. I haven't even mastered 1080p with my Titan yet.
> 
> Try BF4 at 1080p with a single Titan. You won't be able to max out either of Resolution Scale or AA and keep FPS at 60 most of the time.
> 
> FC3 ran surprisingly well even at 4x AA. Didn't play Grid 2 in recent times.
> 
> Another game where Titan performed really well at 1080p was NFS Rivals. That game has AA permanently enabled. It also has a problem that if it drops much below 60FPS, it goes into slow motion mode. (60FPS has to be manually enabled, default is 30FPS for PC). I had my Titan at 1189MHz when playing it, and it kept the FPS at 60 most of the time.
> Any single panel? Including 4K and 1440p 120Hz?
> 
> Fortunately, I am happy with my Titan's performance at 1080p and wish to wait till 900 series is released before I upgrade. This is why I was concerned if my 3770K would be good enough for two 980s.
> 
> Thank you.
> Agreed. It has 1.77 times the pixels of 1080p. It was a good call on my part to stick to 1080p.
> 
> Thank you!


Personally I need 2 titans to run everything at a high resolution on surround monitors. I "COULD" make do with 1 titan in 1600p surround but I would REALLY have to lower my settings by a large margin to play the newest games. I am curious though, since I may sell what I have and go for a less expensive solution. I am really debating this right now.

Looking at the gossipy propaganda surrounding maxwell, I find it odd. Why would Nvidia "unofficially" release all this *buzz* surrounding Maxwell literally days/weeks after the 780ti/titan black. I just find it odd and troublesome which leads me to want to offload my 3 titans now and wait until the next round. When I played Titanfall, I have to admit 2 titans were not enough at max settings, but in reality it would make much more sense to just play these games with 1 at lower settings and then when the next thing hits buy it and be happy.


----------



## skupples

AC4 has some of the worst optimizations of any game to come out in 2013.

The coolest thing about Project Denver/Tesla Processing Unit is that you can literally run linux off of the GPU. What benefit this has? I have nooooooooooooo idea.

Nvidia hasn't released much of any information, it's all the same information recycling over & over again, excluding the SteamBOX+ maxwell story.

I don't think we are going to see any official news about big die maxwell until may.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> AC4 has some of the worst optimizations of any game to come out in 2013.
> 
> The coolest thing about Project Denver/Tesla Processing Unit is that you can literally run linux off of the GPU. What benefit this has? I have nooooooooooooo idea.


So people using Linux can in theory don't need to use a CPU to boot it?


----------



## skupples

Above my pay grade.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I have 3 in did you try the new drivers?
> You think that Hexcore is better than a 980/990x?
> I may actually change and sell 2 titans and hold off for X99 see if I can do much gaming with one titan and upgrade on the next jump. Just been slammed. I did like titan fall though


I shouted @ you earlier about switching back to 332 drivers and it fixing the desktop lagging lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> It will cost much less than a 980x/990x. If you want a little more you could pick up an x5660, but once you go past that you get into the 980x/990x price range. Take a look at THIS thread for a fantastic comparison between x58 and x79 platforms with results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hex core makes a huge difference.
> 
> The single 780 Classy HC i have in my x58 rig can run most games in 1080p surround just fine (minus crazy AA). The issues I run into most of the time are CPU bottlenecks from the i7 920 @ 4.2 Ghz... but that can be fixed with a Hexcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so a single Titan would be ok depending on what rez you are planning on running.


You keep mentioning hexacores but I think you're referring to Xeons as Dp has a hexacore already with his 980/990x o_o??????? My 980x is a hexacore, and my 4960x is a hexacore as well. Not all games are CPU bound or restricted it seems as I made several tests with what I have lowering down to stock and back up by 1ghz as well as RAM timings etc with nothing affecting it yet lowering down to 1-2 GPU's for some games makes them function perfectly yet they're unbalanced due to lack of proper SLI configuration and more it seems.

My games aren't even that demanding which is why I say this for SOME. I'm working and studying up on the nvidia profile inspector and already have made some advances in games I play now by messing around with settings and learning what codes work with what based upon their game engine. If the developer doesn't tweak their game to support SLI then the next best is to attempt to emulate it with a good profile at which point it still won't be as good as a game coded for it, just like a game that's not programmed to make use of multiple cores won't work as well even if someone creates a mod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is Denver? Is it supposed to come with Maxwell/20nm GPUs?
> 
> What are draw calls?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one Titan. Even at 1080p I have to try out different settings and find out what I can sacrifice to keep the FPS at 60 most of the time.
> 
> For example, even in a comparatively less demanding game like AC4, I have to use SMAA for AA and Low for Shadow settings to keep FPS at 60 most of the time. Needless to say, I do get drops at certain times.
> 
> And once I play at constant 60FPS for a while, even 52FPS seems not as smooth.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. I haven't even mastered 1080p with my Titan yet.
> 
> Thank you.
> *Agreed. It has 1.77 times the pixels of 1080p. It was a good call on my part to stick to 1080p.
> *
> Thank you!


Titan doesn't do much @ 1080, its when u go above to 1440 that it flexes and stands out, so you wouldn't have any issue with 1 1440p monitor in fact if anything you would gained performance due to the pixel density allowing you to lower settings that you would otherwise need to load on your 1080p.

If you're sticking 1080p I'd say trade over to a 780ti classified and it'll hold you over till 900, if not hopefully you've at least flashed your titan to Skynet's bios, and if on Air I'd say pop it up to 115% and shouldn't be any issue with any non poorly coded game to run it at what you'd like.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Was hoping you'd be able to help me out, Ed. I was previously using Naennon's bios on my GTX Titan. Last night I switched to the 1006MHz skyn3t bios in your siggy. I'm having a little trouble with it. While the overall OC range is easy to manage, I'm having trouble with long term stability. For example I benched it at over 1500MHz for 2 minutes without issue. Then I dropped it down to 1300MHz and got a crash. Then I dropped it to 1200MHz and after 20 minutes, got a crash. So here are a few things I'm unsure about:
> 
> LLC - With the Naennon bios, voltage would fluctuate. I would have to run MSIafterburner.exe /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00 in a batch to disable it and keep it constant. But with the skyn3t bios, it always remains rock solid. Like LLC has been permanently disabled. Not sure what that could be about.
> 
> Boost - I get a lot of GPU Clock fluctuations. So even if I'm set to 1500MHz+, it will start off in the 1000~ range, flirt with 1100~, etc etc.. Just up and down. Could potentially be tied to the power limit? But I tried setting power limit to 125% and same thing. Going to more 24/7 clocks, even at 1200MHz, I seem to have an issue. At 100% power it will lock up the system (driver not recoverable) after a while. At 125% power it will (I think) overheat and reboot the system. So is it just about finding the right power limit for the clock/voltage?
> 
> Just trying to understand how to work with this bios. The LLC and Boost issues have confused the heck out of me. Appreciate your input.


Well, first of all, i dont understand when you say "boost" because boost is disabled on skyn3t´s bios; second, modding bios is way beyond using KBT and changing some values and posting the bios in a thread (as many do claiming its modded) as every modification we do is trial and error based with lots of hours trying to understand the way every bios works (yes every cards bios is different although it looks the same and feels the same to the end user) as patching strings from one bios to another to make it work and sometimes you have to work "blindfolded", its not easy, thats why i feel sad and angry when i read derogatory comments about skyn3t´s bios by newbies and some less informed long time members! (not your case!







)
Your cards crashes can be due to several reasons; heat, power target (TDP) not being high enough and not enough voltage (which i suspect its your case)
LLC will always show some voltage fluctuation even when is set at 0% (truthfully its at 100% but thats another story for another day) with stock bios or KBT "modded" bios you will see voltage drops, with skyn3t´s you wont, only in some particular cases (again, modding is a mother...







)
Just crank the PT to the max,up your volts to 1,350V+ and work your way down, (Im assuming you have your cards on water, on air forget about it!







)
Keep me posted, ill help you through it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> So people using Linux can in theory don't need to use a CPU to boot it?


You will always a CPU to boot the GPU, then it will start linux off a shell and be completely run by the GPU or will run off a separate partition!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I shouted @ you earlier about switching back to 332 drivers and it fixing the desktop lagging lol.
> You keep mentioning hexacores but I think you're referring to Xeons as Dp has a hexacore already with his 980/990x o_o??????? My 980x is a hexacore, and my 4960x is a hexacore as well. Not all games are CPU bound or restricted it seems as I made several tests with what I have lowering down to stock and back up by 1ghz as well as RAM timings etc with nothing affecting it yet lowering down to 1-2 GPU's for some games makes them function perfectly yet they're unbalanced due to lack of proper SLI configuration and more it seems.


Oh, I thought his sig said i7 930 lol.... if he already has a 980x then there is no point in any other 1366 socket hex core options


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Oh, I thought his sig said i7 930 lol.... if he already has a 980x then there is no point in any other 1366 socket hex core options


I7 930 at. Was looking at the 980/990x but they expensive. If I find a deal I'd take it.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I7 930 at. Was looking at the 980/990x but they expensive. If I find a deal I'd take it.


$130 all day long on fleabay for an x5650... even lower if you are watching for them.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is Denver? Is it supposed to come with Maxwell/20nm GPUs?
> 
> What are draw calls?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one Titan. Even at 1080p I have to try out different settings and find out what I can sacrifice to keep the FPS at 60 most of the time.
> 
> For example, even in a comparatively less demanding game like AC4, I have to use SMAA for AA and Low for Shadow settings to keep FPS at 60 most of the time. Needless to say, I do get drops at certain times.
> 
> And once I play at constant 60FPS for a while, even 52FPS seems not as smooth.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. I haven't even mastered 1080p with my Titan yet.
> 
> Try BF4 at 1080p with a single Titan. You won't be able to max out either of Resolution Scale or AA and keep FPS at 60 most of the time.


I personally think your crippling your card using a titan at 1080p

a single titan at 1440p is great, and can easily most of the the time do 60fps & over

I think your missing out


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I7 930 at. Was looking at the 980/990x but they expensive. If I find a deal I'd take it.


i7 930 at 4.4 is still good I would guess, but with 2 titans I would suggest more horsepower at that platform i7 970 for example


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, first of all, i dont understand when you say "boost" because boost is disabled on skyn3t´s bios; second, modding bios is way beyond using KBT and changing some values and posting the bios in a thread (as many do claiming its modded) as every modification we do is trial and error based with lots of hours trying to understand the way every bios works (yes every cards bios is different although it looks the same and feels the same to the end user) as patching strings from one bios to another to make it work and sometimes you have to work "blindfolded", its not easy, thats why i feel sad and angry when i read derogatory comments about skyn3t´s bios by newbies and some less informed long time members! (not your case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Your cards crashes can be due to several reasons; heat, power target (TDP) not being high enough and not enough voltage (which i suspect its your case)
> LLC will always show some voltage fluctuation even when is set at 0% (truthfully its at 100% but thats another story for another day) with stock bios or KBT "modded" bios you will see voltage drops, with skyn3t´s you wont, only in some particular cases (again, modding is a mother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Just crank the PT to the max,up your volts to 1,350V+ and work your way down, (Im assuming you have your cards on water, on air forget about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Keep me posted, ill help you through it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I'm just trying to figure out how to OC with this bios as it is different from my previous one. My understanding was that boost was indeed disabled. Perhaps my memory is a bit foggy but I remember previously using a boost-disabled bios that would lock in the GPU clock at whatever you set it to. So if I set it to 1306MHz, it would stay at 1306MHz. Right now though, it starts at 1006MHz. And goes up/down between 1006MHz and 1306MHz. Or between 1006 and 1500~ when I had it there.

Just as a point of reference, I was able to run 1300MHz at 1.3v on the previous bios. I also ran 1250MHz in Tri-SLI at 1.28-1.29v (couldn't go higher due to PSU blowing). So I'm just trying to figure out how to go about utilizing this bios properly. At 125% power target, with 1.25v and 1200MHz on a single card, had a driver crash/pc freeze. Tried upping voltage little by little. Even at 1.33v at 1200MHz after a little bit it'd either crash or reboot. This is all while the GPU itself remained under 38c. So 1200MHz was a no go. Down to 1.25v and, 100% power target, and 1150MHz with no issues (might be able to do the same with less voltage, but didn't try). So using that as a base, how should I go about upping each parameter? Considering I ran 1500~MHz at 1.45v, I should (hopefully?) be able to run 1300MHz without issue on this bios as well?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how to OC with this bios as it is different from my previous one. My understanding was that boost was indeed disabled. Perhaps my memory is a bit foggy but I remember previously using a boost-disabled bios that would lock in the GPU clock at whatever you set it to. So if I set it to 1306MHz, it would stay at 1306MHz. Right now though, it starts at 1006MHz. And goes up/down between 1006MHz and 1306MHz. Or between 1006 and 1500~ when I had it there.
> 
> Just as a point of reference, I was able to run 1300MHz at 1.3v on the previous bios. I also ran 1250MHz in Tri-SLI at 1.28-1.29v (couldn't go higher due to PSU blowing). So I'm just trying to figure out how to go about utilizing this bios properly. At 125% power target, with 1.25v and 1200MHz on a single card, had a driver crash/pc freeze. Tried upping voltage little by little. Even at 1.33v at 1200MHz after a little bit it'd either crash or reboot. This is all while the GPU itself remained under 38c. So 1200MHz was a no go. Down to 1.25v and, 100% power target, and 1150MHz with no issues (might be able to do the same with less voltage, but didn't try). So using that as a base, how should I go about upping each parameter? Considering I ran 1500~MHz at 1.45v, I should (hopefully?) be able to run 1300MHz without issue on this bios as well?


Try to enable LLC and try again! Set the PT to 150% or above!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try to enable LLC and try again! Set the PT to 150% or above!


LLC is on. But 150% PT? How? Am I using the wrong bios? Naennon's had a 145% power target. The skyn3t one I've flashed with only goes to 125%.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> LLC is on. But 150% PT? How? Am I using the wrong bios? Naennon's had a 145% power target. The skyn3t one I've flashed with only goes to 125%.


Not the one from my SIG for sure...


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not the one from my SIG for sure...


You're most certainly right. I downloaded the one from the first page of this thread assuming it'd be the most current. That one is locked to 125%. Haha. Oh boy. Will play around with the new bios when I get home later tonight. Hopefully will have more luck with that. Thanks.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 thanks for that, going to consider it
> Personally I need 2 titans to run everything at a high resolution on surround monitors. I "COULD" make do with 1 titan in 1600p surround but I would REALLY have to lower my settings by a large margin to play the newest games. I am curious though, since I may sell what I have and go for a less expensive solution. I am really debating this right now.
> 
> Looking at the gossipy propaganda surrounding maxwell, I find it odd. Why would Nvidia "unofficially" release all this *buzz* surrounding Maxwell literally days/weeks after the 780ti/titan black. I just find it odd and troublesome which leads me to want to offload my 3 titans now and wait until the next round. When I played Titanfall, I have to admit 2 titans were not enough at max settings, but in reality it would make much more sense to just play these games with 1 at lower settings and then when the next thing hits buy it and be happy.


Two Titans in surround. What settings can you use say in FC3/BF4 and still keep at 60FPS?

I really don't like to lower settings, and the recent fascination towards a constant 60FPS has only made things more difficult.

As for Nvidia's moves, I wish I knew what they are up to. There were rumors of a 790, and I guess that is their next big release unless they can bring out Maxwell/20nm GPUs soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AC4 has some of the worst optimizations of any game to come out in 2013.
> 
> The coolest thing about Project Denver/Tesla Processing Unit is that you can literally run linux off of the GPU. What benefit this has? I have nooooooooooooo idea.
> 
> Nvidia hasn't released much of any information, it's all the same information recycling over & over again, excluding the SteamBOX+ maxwell story.
> 
> I don't think we are going to see any official news about big die maxwell until may.


Does PD/TPU facilities come with Maxwell GPUs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I shouted @ you earlier about switching back to 332 drivers and it fixing the desktop lagging lol.
> You keep mentioning hexacores but I think you're referring to Xeons as Dp has a hexacore already with his 980/990x o_o??????? My 980x is a hexacore, and my 4960x is a hexacore as well. Not all games are CPU bound or restricted it seems as I made several tests with what I have lowering down to stock and back up by 1ghz as well as RAM timings etc with nothing affecting it yet lowering down to 1-2 GPU's for some games makes them function perfectly yet they're unbalanced due to lack of proper SLI configuration and more it seems.
> 
> My games aren't even that demanding which is why I say this for SOME. I'm working and studying up on the nvidia profile inspector and already have made some advances in games I play now by messing around with settings and learning what codes work with what based upon their game engine. If the developer doesn't tweak their game to support SLI then the next best is to attempt to emulate it with a good profile at which point it still won't be as good as a game coded for it, just like a game that's not programmed to make use of multiple cores won't work as well even if someone creates a mod.
> Titan doesn't do much @ 1080, its when u go above to 1440 that it flexes and stands out, so you wouldn't have any issue with 1 1440p monitor in fact if anything you would gained performance due to the pixel density allowing you to lower settings that you would otherwise need to load on your 1080p.
> 
> If you're sticking 1080p I'd say trade over to a 780ti classified and it'll hold you over till 900, if not hopefully you've at least flashed your titan to Skynet's bios, and if on Air I'd say pop it up to 115% and shouldn't be any issue with any non poorly coded game to run it at what you'd like.


I've never understood how this works. Shouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS?

I am on Skynet's BIOS, have LLC disabled and volt mod enabled. But why do you recommend just 115%? I keep power limit to 300% so as to remove any throttling due to power limitations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think your crippling your card using a titan at 1080p
> 
> a single titan at 1440p is great, and can easily most of the the time do 60fps & over
> 
> I think your missing out


Again, same question I asked LunaP. Wouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS at the same settings?

If so, how can I get 60FPS at 1440p when I cannot even get it at 1080p at all times in all games?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I think he's fine if not in surround. In surround def need a total or two. If you power from ultra to high/medium you will be OK. For example, let's be honest at 1440p /1600p do you really need 8X AA


Agreed. I couldn't tell a difference when I lowered down to 4X AA from 8X AA. Heck, nowadays I even lower it down to 2X AA.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Two Titans in surround. What settings can you use say in FC3/BF4 and still keep at 60FPS?
> 
> I really don't like to lower settings, and the recent fascination towards a constant 60FPS has only made things more difficult.
> 
> As for Nvidia's moves, I wish I knew what they are up to. There were rumors of a 790, and I guess that is their next big release unless they can bring out Maxwell/20nm GPUs soon.
> Does PD/TPU facilities come with Maxwell GPUs?
> I've never understood how this works. Shouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS?
> 
> I am on Skynet's BIOS, have LLC disabled and volt mod enabled. But why do you recommend just 115%? I keep power limit to 300% so as to remove any throttling due to power limitations.
> Again, same question I asked LunaP. Wouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS at the same settings?
> 
> If so, how can I get 60FPS at 1440p when I cannot even get it at 1080p at all times in all games?
> 
> Thank you everyone!


Tesla Processing Unit is the code name given to the 128 cuda core + 1 denver core cluster. We are hoping it shows up in the 20nm die shrink for maxwell.

Got my thief up and running, ZERO SLI support. GPU #2 & #3 are just idling in game, which leads to piss poor surround performance. A single titan @ default clocks can beast mode it @ 120fps all day long on a single 1080p panel though, which kinda confuses me. Why the hell would anyone put unreal engine 3 on Mantle API? It's one of the smoothest & least demanding engines on earth.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I personally think your crippling your card using a titan at 1080p
> 
> a single titan at 1440p is great, and can easily most of the the time do 60fps & over
> 
> I think your missing out


This all the way!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Two Titans in surround. What settings can you use say in FC3/BF4 and still keep at 60FPS?
> 
> I really don't like to lower settings, and the recent fascination towards a constant 60FPS has only made things more difficult.
> 
> As for Nvidia's moves, I wish I knew what they are up to. There were rumors of a 790, and I guess that is their next big release unless they can bring out Maxwell/20nm GPUs soon.
> Does PD/TPU facilities come with Maxwell GPUs?
> *I've never understood how this works. Shouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS?*
> 
> I am on Skynet's BIOS, have LLC disabled and volt mod enabled. But why do you recommend just 115%? I keep power limit to 300% so as to remove any throttling due to power limitations.
> Again, same question I asked LunaP. Wouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS at the same settings?
> 
> If so, how can I get 60FPS at 1440p when I cannot even get it at 1080p at all times in all games?
> 
> Thank you everyone!


If that was the case then noone would be running 4k lol, @ 1440p you have nearly double the pixel density, which means you don't have to stress your card as much as far as FXAA/AA/SMAA etc since it already looks as if you're @ 8x-16x+

When you're setting these options on 1080p that's rendering everything over @ that many times to make it look that much better so you're actually making your card do more work.

Also if you're already flashed and using 300% then what are you setting your core clock too? with Skyn3t's bios if you're not hitting 60fps then somethings definitely wrong here , and I'm willing to be something in your system isn't playing nice. What Driver version are you using?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Two Titans in surround. What settings can you use say in FC3/BF4 and still keep at 60FPS?
> 
> I really don't like to lower settings, and the recent fascination towards a constant 60FPS has only made things more difficult.
> 
> As for Nvidia's moves, I wish I knew what they are up to. There were rumors of a 790, and I guess that is their next big release unless they can bring out Maxwell/20nm GPUs soon.
> Does PD/TPU facilities come with Maxwell GPUs?
> I've never understood how this works. Shouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS?
> 
> I am on Skynet's BIOS, have LLC disabled and volt mod enabled. But why do you recommend just 115%? I keep power limit to 300% so as to remove any throttling due to power limitations.
> Again, same question I asked LunaP. Wouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS at the same settings?
> 
> If so, how can I get 60FPS at 1440p when I cannot even get it at 1080p at all times in all games?
> 
> Thank you everyone!


_*"Two Titans in surround. What settings can you use say in FC3/BF4 and still keep at 60FPS?"*_

*Farcry 3* settings that really impact performance are: "Post FX", (Lower it from ultra to very high or high, it affects overall image quality, ultra to very high is almost unnoticeable ) "Ambient Occlusion Level" (Choose SSAO or HBAO if you get a black halo with SSAO) and "Enhanced Alpha to Coverage" Play around with the settings and choose the best for your eyes!









*BF4* Turn down post processing. It's resource hungry feature and you will observe a major difference after turning it down, Optimally turn off AA, Set Mesh quality to medium. It actually affects the rendering of distant objects. It can be a useful feature in a game like BF4 but again, you should reduce it to medium if you are having issues, Turn VSYNC off to reduce input lag. It will make the game run smoother. I don't think screen tearing is really an issue in BF4 but again its up to you, Disable depth of field. You will loose some eye candy but it will make the rendering smoother and system lags will be reduced!

*Does PD/TPU facilities come with Maxwell GPUs?*

Nop, Only with volta (GVxxx), Denver, the 64-bit ARM processor will make its appearance!









*"I am on Skynet's BIOS, have LLC disabled and volt mod enabled. But why do you recommend just 115%? I keep power limit to 300% so as to remove any throttling due to power limitations."*

And youre right! Keep the PT slider at max to avoid triggering any TDP clock downs, only lower the slider if you are having shutdowns!

_*"Wouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS at the same settings?"*_

You are looking at things linearly and these really are dynamic! The program complexity (or imperfection) itself impacts on FPS, you can run an old game (not bugged) easily [email protected] with your Titan but cant run Crysis 3 or Farcry3 for that matter at the same resolution:
The 3840x2400 resolution type has existed over 12 years ago in June 2001 as an IBM T220/T221 professional display, but the graphics cards of the day weren't pushing even 128MB Vram-- the catch is that the programs of the day weren't really pushing those cards even at that resolution, therefore, resolution does not directly relate to the Vram required!
But nowadays with DX10/11/12 new rendering techniques allow for more detail and consequently more high res textures and of course more graphics memory is needed!
Overall the most demanding/impacting setting is AA, the higher level, the higher memory usage (Crysis 3 5760x1080 is over 3,5GB) and consequently lower FPS!
AA does consume memory. The compression techniques used for MSAA are primarily designed to save bandwidth, not memory. AF doesn't take extra memory. Use FXAA or SMAA everytime to save memory usage and to increase FPS in games! High memory usage is directly related to low FPS in AA usage!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So let me get this straight. I read elsewhere that the new Titan Black has hardware voltage limits that makes the original Titan far more overclockable. Is this correct? If so then here's a special







for you Nvidia...


----------



## VSG

What they deserve is a special


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So let me get this straight. I read elsewhere that the new Titan Black has hardware voltage limits that makes the original Titan far more overclockable. Is this correct? If so then here's a special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you Nvidia...


Just a rebranded 780Ti with 6GB of memory, NCP4206 with the same restrictions as the 780Ti and a non-deserving TITAN name on the air cooler!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Noooo Volta isn't till 2016 =( is that set in stone? You gotaa source for that ? Speculation was stating 9xx.. I'd its notntill Volta that means 16nm finfet epixness.


----------



## dpoverlord

Titan is still king


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Titan is still king


I would change that statement 2 Titan is still the king for water cooled overclockers. The common perception is that even the 780 is faster than the Titans because people can't get their thick skulls passed Base clock verse base clock speech to text excuse the stupid spelling.

I haven't even found a need to overclock my Titans past stock voltage in any gamebut that will probably change with star citizen starting in April


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would change that statement 2 Titan is still the king for water cooled overclockers. The common perception is that even the 780 is faster than the Titans because people can't get their thick skulls passed Base clock verse base clock speech to text excuse the stupid spelling.
> 
> I haven't even found a need to overclock my Titans past stock voltage in any gamebut that will probably change with star citizen starting in April


Yep, even at stock they are more than good enough. Finally got a replacement for my blown card, and I think I will stay at stock now myself after that.

Then again, the only three games I really play with any frequency are Arma, Banished, and Minecraft - so not exactly pushing things.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Noooo Volta isn't till 2016 =( is that set in stone? You gotaa source for that ? Speculation was stating 9xx.. I'd its notntill Volta that means 16nm finfet epixness.


Well, its something like this:
Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
(IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs!








And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers!








Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dpoverlord

Occam got my Titan sold  now on 2. I am looking to get my 3 30" in portrait mode. Wonder if my table can handle


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Occam got my Titan sold  now on 2. I am looking to get my 3 30" in portrait mode. Wonder if my table can handle


You can always do like i did and get a 1/2 inch thick wood (the harder type of wood the better) plaque 98" x 39" (2,5mt x 1mt) and put it on top of your actual table that will add stability and divide the weight of all those big screens!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can always do like i did and get a 1/2 inch thick wood (the harder type of wood the better) plaque 98" x 39" (2,5mt x 1mt) and put it on top of your actual table that will add stability and divide the weight of all those big screens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I am curious now if my Titan does 1050 core clock in game how much higher do you think I can get them?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am curious now if my Titan does 1050 core clock in game how much higher do you think I can get them?


Well dont know about yours but my cards got up to 1489/1476mhz with 1,500V on my last OC tests!








Just crank the voltage to 1,212V, up those clocks and see for your self!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well dont know about yours but my cards got up to 1489/1476mhz with 1,500V on my last OC tests!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just crank the voltage to 1,212V, up those clocks and see for your self!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Occam new setup check it out
http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/7910_70#post_21854494


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Occam new setup check it out
> http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/7910_70#post_21854494


Awesome!








And congrats again my Friend!








Have a heck of a day!!!!























Ed


----------



## skupples

that.is.glorious. 6400x2560?! oh wait, forgot nv only = 3.... STILL amazing. 4800x2560+ accessory


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Occam new setup check it out
> http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/7910_70#post_21854494


Looks great!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Occam, waiting for titan black bios mod!!!

Please hurry up!!!

Regards..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Occam new setup check it out
> http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/7910_70#post_21854494


very nice, but those bezel lines would drive me nuts...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Yep, even at stock they are more than good enough. Finally got a replacement for my blown card, and I think I will stay at stock now myself after that.
> 
> Then again, the only three games I really play with any frequency are Arma, Banished, and Minecraft - so not exactly pushing things.


Yeah, kind of funny thing with me. Got the Titan last year, but I spend more time in Minecraft then anything else. Been the best bang for buck game I ever bought.

But Volta is sounding like it going to be awesome when ever it comes out. If I can ever get my hands on a 2nd Titan, I be set till then. Really only want the 2nd one for folding power, and if I ever go surround. Though, right now happy with single 30" 2560 x 1600 Dell atm.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am curious now if my Titan does 1050 core clock in game how much higher do you think I can get them?


I've managed 1202 on the stock BIOS and cooler at 1.212, I really should invest in some water but i'm lazy. It's high 70's at that though, any more would be a problem.


----------



## needfrospeed

I am thinking of selling my 3 x EVGA Titan GTX Hydro copper cards.. (got all the boxes and extra stuff as new)

i have these cards still at No 2 in 3dmark Firestrike ... what do you think I should ask for them.. I prefer to sell together with the EVGA LED bridge..



I was thinking $875. ea?


----------



## Nunzi

Quick question .is it safe to run the ram @ +400 24/7 use

core is @ 1150 1.21 v on air temps are around 70-75 ish


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Quick question .is it safe to run the ram @ +400 24/7 use
> 
> core is @ 1150 1.21 v on air temps are around 70-75 ish


I've run mine like that for 13 months with no issues


----------



## kzinti1

Is there some reason the voltage won't unlock with my new Titan Black SC, using Afterburner beta 18?
It unlocks just fine on another computer with a pair of regular Titans and beta 18.
Just wondering why the Black won't unlock.
(BTW, the FutureMark tests now recognize Titan Blacks. They just fixed it earlier today. Before the fix, the tests showed an "Unrecognized Card" error.)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Is there some reason the voltage won't unlock with my new Titan Black SC, using Afterburner beta 18?
> It unlocks just fine on another computer with a pair of regular Titans and beta 18.
> Just wondering why the Black won't unlock.
> (BTW, the FutureMark tests now recognize Titan Blacks. They just fixed it earlier today. Before the fix, the tests showed an "Unrecognized Card" error.)


Titan black = 780Ti + 3GB of memory

Same restrictions apply! No voltage unlock!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## WaXmAn

Hey All,

So I have (3) Titans all on water (EK Full blocks) still with original super clocked bios. I wanna try SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2, but I only have a Corsair AX1200. Is that enough power for all 3 with the modded bios? Or Should I wait to get a AX1500 if that's needed?


----------



## dpoverlord

I posted this

Its very weird... After moving my screens portrait I am going for the first time over 3GB in Surround and to top this off *I have 0 idea how I ever played in landscape mode.* Games are more immersive. Tf2 for example check out this screen shot edit: (wont upload TGA files, will add soon).

It Just looks Amazing, look at my movie photos... If you have 3 screens over 28" I implore you to go portrait.... Just silly not too... Then the 4th as an accessory monitor... Well, I dont think I would be able to game with 4 monitors this close to the monitors. I have the right and left at a slight tilt in. See the photo:



This is amazing, so 5000x2560 is definitely more intensive than 4k or landscape mode. USage in a game like tf2 is at 3.2GB (landscape mode was 2200-2800). I am VERY curious to see how the other games are, I may just regret selling my third titan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> I am thinking of selling my 3 x EVGA Titan GTX Hydro copper cards.. (got all the boxes and extra stuff as new)
> 
> i have these cards still at No 2 in 3dmark Firestrike ... what do you think I should ask for them.. I prefer to sell together with the EVGA LED bridge..
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking $875. ea?


That's a pretty high price @ this point in the game. Actually, that's a really high price @ this point in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> So I have (3) Titans all on water (EK Full blocks) still with original super clocked bios. I wanna try SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2, but I only have a Corsair AX1200. Is that enough power for all 3 with the modded bios? Or Should I wait to get a AX1500 if that's needed?


Depends how far you push them. It will be pretty easy to shut down that PSU.

Dp, you can probably find another titan for 600-700$


----------



## VSG

Not really, unless he overvolts the cards and his CPU like crazy.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I agree Skup, probably won't get many takers at $875/ea for original Titans, even with the blocks. I'd say anywhere from $650-$750/ea but I could be wrong. The attractive thing about the original Titans is that they are easy to unlock whereas there is no voltage lock on the 780Ti/Titan Black as far as I know. Just put them on the marketplace and see how it goes.

I also agree that large monitors in protrait surround look fantastic but I could never do an even number of monitors because that bezel line down the middle would drive me crazy especially in gaming.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> So I have (3) Titans all on water (EK Full blocks) still with original super clocked bios. I wanna try SKYN3T TITAN BIOS 1006Mhz-REV2, but I only have a Corsair AX1200. Is that enough power for all 3 with the modded bios? Or Should I wait to get a AX1500 if that's needed?


If you go for any PSU go for LEPA 1600W!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not really, unless he overvolts the cards and his CPU like crazy.


That's normally the point of switching over to Skyn3t's bios. Change the bios, unlock the voltage, & let them fly! It's pretty easy to get them pulling 400 watts each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I agree Skup, probably won't get many takers at $875/ea for original Titans, even with the blocks. I'd say anywhere from $650-$750/ea but I could be wrong. The attractive thing about the original Titans is that they are easy to unlock whereas there is no voltage lock on the 780Ti/Titan Black as far as I know. Just put them on the marketplace and see how it goes.
> 
> I also agree that large monitors in protrait surround look fantastic but I could never do an even number of monitors because that bezel line down the middle would drive me crazy especially in gaming.


Ah, you are forgetting, you can only ever game on 3 monitors!

Titan prices are much higher than they use to be, on ebay. It seems they would retain more value due to being able to voltage unlock them, where as 780ti/titan black are locked to 1.212.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Forgot about the gaming limitations of the cards themselves.


----------



## Nunzi

Thank you, Kane2207!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I agree Skup, probably won't get many takers at $875/ea for original Titans, even with the blocks. I'd say anywhere from $650-$750/ea but I could be wrong. The attractive thing about the original Titans is that they are easy to unlock whereas there is no voltage lock on the 780Ti/Titan Black as far as I know. Just put them on the marketplace and see how it goes.
> 
> I also agree that large monitors in protrait surround look fantastic but I could never do an even number of monitors because that bezel line down the middle would drive me crazy especially in gaming.


I think you will find that the bezels are a non issue. I am not noticing them at all!

Does anyone find it odd that in this mode I am utilizing so much more Ram when I never did before? I am happy I stayed with the Titans since 3.2GB in tf2.... good god

Did a fresh install of the drivers, seems to have fixed problems I was having. With that I lost all my surround settings that I had optimized. Anyone have any ideas what the best settings I should be using for Nvidia Titans in Surround? The new drivers asked if I wanted one dedicated to PhysX and I said Surround only.


----------



## Goatjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> I just reflashed my cards with the skyn3t bios (was using Naennon's before). Redid the MSI voltage unlock. Everything worked as expected. I just flashed it using NVFlash for Windows with no issues. So if it's not an issue with you flashing the cards, I am unsure what it could be. Hopefully those with more experience will be able to assist you. Sorry.


Well, I disabled the first gpu and only ran the one that didn't go trough. For some reason the Power target bar is locked in afterburner, i can adjust voltages up to 1.212 but not PT for some reason. Tried Precision x as well, but the same problem there. Am i missing something really obvious here?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I think you will find that the bezels are a non issue. I am not noticing them at all!
> 
> Does anyone find it odd that in this mode I am utilizing so much more Ram when I never did before? I am happy I stayed with the Titans since 3.2GB in tf2.... good god
> 
> Did a fresh install of the drivers, seems to have fixed problems I was having. With that I lost all my surround settings that I had optimized. Anyone have any ideas what the best settings I should be using for Nvidia Titans in Surround? The new drivers asked if I wanted one dedicated to PhysX and I said Surround only.


Hey bro, how was your Bday?








What settings are you talking about?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Well, I disabled the first gpu and only ran the one that didn't go trough. For some reason the Power target bar is locked in afterburner, i can adjust voltages up to 1.212 but not PT for some reason. Tried Precision x as well, but the same problem there. Am i missing something really obvious here?


Delete profiles folder inside afterburner install folder, restart AB and dont forget to go to settings and tick the "enable hardware control and monitoring" " unlock voltage control" and "enable voltage monitoring"
If you having the same issue after trying this, reinstall AB! if all else fails, use DDU to completely remove nvidia drivers from your system and registry and reinstall drivers!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Goatjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Delete profiles folder inside afterburner install folder, restart AB and dont forget to go to settings and tick the "enable hardware control and monitoring" " unlock voltage control" and "enable voltage monitoring"
> If you having the same issue after trying this, reinstall AB! if all else fails, use DDU to completely remove nvidia drivers from your system and registry and reinstall drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Went through all of those options just now, the problem still persist =/ It's also the same card that came up with invalid on the softmod on both "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" and "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" as stated earlier. PT Slider seems to work fine on my first card which is wierd, could it be a bios related issue or even hardware?


----------



## TAr

What's the average over click I can go?
Cane some one give me some numbers I should set these setting
Power target=
Temp target=
Gup clock off set=
Mem clock off set=

Thanks


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Went through all of those options just now, the problem still persist =/ It's also the same card that came up with invalid on the softmod on both "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" and "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" as stated earlier. PT Slider seems to work fine on my first card which is wierd, could it be a bios related issue or even hardware?


Did you try reflashing the bios as I mentioned way back? I'd try physically removing the cards and plug just one in at a time. Do a flash on each individually. Reboot and test in single card mode. I flashed using the bios in OccamRazor's signature, with the latest NVFlash for Windows so didn't even have to bother creating a boot disk/etc...


----------



## Goatjob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Did you try reflashing the bios as I mentioned way back? I'd try physically removing the cards and plug just one in at a time. Do a flash on each individually. Reboot and test in single card mode. I flashed using the bios in OccamRazor's signature, with the latest NVFlash for Windows so didn't even have to bother creating a boot disk/etc...


Just flashed it back to stock, the PT slider was still gone. Swapped the cards again, and the PT slider instantly appeared with gpu1. Will have to drain my loop to physically remove one of the cards. I'm disabling the pci lanes on the RIVE, which should be the same thing? Starting to think i should just stick to 1.21v and stock PT.


----------



## TAr

What's the average over click I can go?
Cane some one give me some numbers I should set these setting
Power target=
Temp target=
Gup clock off set=
Mem clock off set=


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Just flashed it back to stock, the PT slider was still gone. Swapped the cards again, and the PT slider instantly appeared with gpu1. Will have to drain my loop to physically remove one of the cards. I'm disabling the pci lanes on the RIVE, which should be the same thing? Starting to think i should just stick to 1.21v and stock PT.


You're fine with the RIVE. Disabling the switch does the same job. The only thing I was wondering was what would happen if the card were in a different slot. I'd think it's a setting/software issue. Have you tried uninstalling MSI afterburner and Nvidia drivers and doing fresh reinstalls of them?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm really loving my old Titans more and more every day considering the constraints the 780Ti and Titan Black have to deal with. I've actually just recently started overclocking these for gaming and am liking the results so far. I've always just run games at stock clocks because even at 1440p and max settings (including AA) the dual Titans are able to maintain 30+FPS in every game I own so I never really saw the need but by just adding a moderate OC (1150MHz and +400MHz on memory) I've noticed games like Crysis 3 and FC3 seem snappier and less choppy while my custom loop has no trouble keeping things nice and cool at around 45C on both cards. All in all these are by far the greatest video cards I've ever owned and now, exactly one year to the day since I ordered them I think I'm loving them more now than I did even then. It helps that there are so many great resources (like this thread and our heroes Skyn3t and Occam) for Titan these days and the maturity of the Kepler platform means gaming for the most part is absolutely trouble-free. Not sure what the point of this post is really other than to say that this is definitely the first time for me that I'm enjoying a video card purchase more one year into ownership than I did when they were new! Well, almost anyway! Keep up the Titan love in here guys!


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm really loving my old Titans more and more every day considering the constraints the 780Ti and Titan Black have to deal with. I've actually just recently started overclocking these for gaming and am liking the results so far. I've always just run games at stock clocks because even at 1440p and max settings (including AA) the dual Titans are able to maintain 30+FPS in every game I own so I never really saw the need but by just adding a moderate OC (1150MHz and +400MHz on memory) I've noticed games like Crysis 3 and FC3 seem snappier and less choppy while my custom loop has no trouble keeping things nice and cool at around 45C on both cards. All in all these are by far the greatest video cards I've ever owned and now, exactly one year to the day since I ordered them I think I'm loving them more now than I did even then. It helps that there are so many great resources (like this thread and our heroes Skyn3t and Occam) for Titan these days and the maturity of the Kepler platform means gaming for the most part is absolutely trouble-free. Not sure what the point of this post is really other than to say that this is definitely the first time for me that I'm enjoying a video card purchase more one year into ownership than I did when they were new! Well, almost anyway! Keep up the Titan love in here guys!


I'm working on phase change for my titans now. They create a ton of heat which is the only thing holding back stable OC's in the upper range. With proper phase change, I'm thinking I should be able to maintain a stable OC of around +80% vs. stock. If this idea works out, I will likely add a 4th Titan to my system and challenge 4K to throw whatever it can at me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sounds very promising dude! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## TAr

What's the average over click I can go?
Cane some one give me some numbers I should set these setting
Power target=
Temp target=
Gup clock off set=
Mem clock off set=


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> What's the average over click I can go?
> Cane some one give me some numbers I should set these setting
> Power target=
> Temp target=
> Gup clock off set=
> Mem clock off set=


for Titan? Titan black? Water cooled? Stock Cooler? custom CoolER?

power target, max
temp target, max
gpu clock off set, gotta figure that out your self
mem clock off set, gotta figure that out your self.

OC gpu before memory. Hit your core's limit with max voltage, start in on memory.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey bro, how was your Bday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What settings are you talking about?
> Delete profiles folder inside afterburner install folder, restart AB and dont forget to go to settings and tick the "enable hardware control and monitoring" " unlock voltage control" and "enable voltage monitoring"
> If you having the same issue after trying this, reinstall AB! if all else fails, use DDU to completely remove nvidia drivers from your system and registry and reinstall drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Still going! in Nvidia control Panel I remember I had settings for optimum Titan usage in Surround


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goatjob*
> 
> Just flashed it back to stock, the PT slider was still gone. Swapped the cards again, and the PT slider instantly appeared with gpu1. Will have to drain my loop to physically remove one of the cards. I'm disabling the pci lanes on the RIVE, which should be the same thing? Starting to think i should just stick to 1.21v and stock PT.


Move that card to another PCIe slot, there is something wrong there, hardware or software like HyperMatrix said, and try again; that card has to be recognized properly by the drivers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> What's the average over click I can go?
> Cane some one give me some numbers I should set these setting
> Power target=
> Temp target=
> Gup clock off set=
> Mem clock off set=


Look into my guide in my SIG for a few pointers but its much like Skupp said!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> *I'm working on phase change for my titans now*. They create a ton of heat which is the only thing holding back stable OC's in the upper range. With proper phase change, I'm thinking I should be able to maintain a stable OC of around +80% vs. stock. If this idea works out, I will likely add a 4th Titan to my system and challenge 4K to throw whatever it can at me.


Pics or didnt happen!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm really loving my old Titans more and more every day considering the constraints the 780Ti and Titan Black have to deal with. I've actually just recently started overclocking these for gaming and am liking the results so far. I've always just run games at stock clocks because even at 1440p and max settings (including AA) the dual Titans are able to maintain 30+FPS in every game I own so I never really saw the need but by just adding a moderate OC (1150MHz and +400MHz on memory) I've noticed games like Crysis 3 and FC3 seem snappier and less choppy while my custom loop has no trouble keeping things nice and cool at around 45C on both cards. All in all these are by far the greatest video cards I've ever owned and now, exactly one year to the day since I ordered them I think I'm loving them more now than I did even then. It helps that there are so many great resources (like this thread and our heroes Skyn3t and Occam) for Titan these days and the maturity of the Kepler platform means gaming for the most part is absolutely trouble-free. Not sure what the point of this post is really other than to say that this is definitely the first time for me that I'm enjoying a video card purchase more one year into ownership than I did when they were new! Well, almost anyway! Keep up the Titan love in here guys!


Im happy for you man!








Those babies OC'ed will take you through Maxwell until Volta comes with Denver and stacked DRAM, in conjunction with X99 and DDR4 and a nice 8-core Haswell-E will be an awesome gaming platform!!!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Still going! in Nvidia control Panel I remember I had settings for optimum Titan usage in Surround


Really? i dont have anything, i just setup surround and thats it!
I use to have color profiles but i found out that games take over those settings and the more we fiddle, the more it borks the ingame experience, color wise!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Still going! in Nvidia control Panel I remember I had settings for optimum Titan usage in Surround


prefer maximum performance... and that's about it. You can switch on Triple Buffering (in the NVCP) when using an OPENGL game. Multi-display/mixed GPU acceleration is also for OPENGL.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> prefer maximum performance... and that's about it. You can switch on Triple Buffering (in the NVCP) when using an OPENGL game. Multi-display/mixed GPU acceleration is also for OPENGL.


I only found the need to alter that setting in my laptop, i think its system sensitive, depending on the hardware, never saw any difference with it being adaptive or max performance on my RIG!
There are so many different configurations that i believe Windows has to "adapt" to all of them and sometimes it doesnt work quite right...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I only found the need to alter that setting in my laptop, i think its system sensitive, depending on the hardware, never saw any difference with it being adaptive or max performance on my RIG!
> There are so many different configurations that i believe Windows has to "adapt" to all of them and sometimes it doesnt work quite right...


Agreed... Though, I do remember it throttling clock speeds back on my 670's.


----------



## dpoverlord

ok buys going to try some gaming now on this new setup!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> ok buys going to try some gaming now on this new setup!


Pics or didnt happen!!!!


----------



## skupples




----------



## TAr

Of course gtx Titan
It says gtx Titan owners not black Titan owners
Cheers
Stick everything cooling and bios


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Of course gtx Titan
> It says gtx Titan owners not black Titan owners
> Cheers
> Stick everything cooling and bios


All Titan owners are welcome here, no matter the color.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> All Titan owners are welcome here, no matter the color.


Completely true! We are apartheid* free!









* "the state of being apart" (For those too young to remember)

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla Processing Unit is the code name given to the 128 cuda core + 1 denver core cluster. We are hoping it shows up in the 20nm die shrink for maxwell.


Thank you Skupples!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case then noone would be running 4k lol, @ 1440p you have nearly double the pixel density, which means you don't have to stress your card as much as far as FXAA/AA/SMAA etc since it already looks as if you're @ 8x-16x+
> 
> When you're setting these options on 1080p that's rendering everything over @ that many times to make it look that much better so you're actually making your card do more work.
> 
> Also if you're already flashed and using 300% then what are you setting your core clock too? with Skyn3t's bios if you're not hitting 60fps then somethings definitely wrong here , and I'm willing to be something in your system isn't playing nice. What Driver version are you using?


Double the pixel density? 1080p on a 21.5" screen is 102.5 PPI whereas 1440p on a 27" screen is 109 PPI. That is nowhere near double the pixel density. Or am I missing something here?

My Titan is at 1202MHz at 1.225v with volt mod enabled and LLC disabled. I'm on 332.21 drivers.

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _*"Two Titans in surround. What settings can you use say in FC3/BF4 and still keep at 60FPS?"*_
> 
> *Farcry 3* settings that really impact performance are: "Post FX", (Lower it from ultra to very high or high, it affects overall image quality, ultra to very high is almost unnoticeable ) "Ambient Occlusion Level" (Choose SSAO or HBAO if you get a black halo with SSAO) and "Enhanced Alpha to Coverage" Play around with the settings and choose the best for your eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BF4* Turn down post processing. It's resource hungry feature and you will observe a major difference after turning it down, Optimally turn off AA, Set Mesh quality to medium. It actually affects the rendering of distant objects. It can be a useful feature in a game like BF4 but again, you should reduce it to medium if you are having issues, Turn VSYNC off to reduce input lag. It will make the game run smoother. I don't think screen tearing is really an issue in BF4 but again its up to you, Disable depth of field. You will loose some eye candy but it will make the rendering smoother and system lags will be reduced!
> 
> *Does PD/TPU facilities come with Maxwell GPUs?*
> 
> Nop, Only with volta (GVxxx), Denver, the 64-bit ARM processor will make its appearance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I am on Skynet's BIOS, have LLC disabled and volt mod enabled. But why do you recommend just 115%? I keep power limit to 300% so as to remove any throttling due to power limitations."*
> 
> And youre right! Keep the PT slider at max to avoid triggering any TDP clock downs, only lower the slider if you are having shutdowns!
> 
> _*"Wouldn't 1.77 times the pixel require 1.77 times the GPU power to yield the same FPS at the same settings?"*_
> 
> You are looking at things linearly and these really are dynamic! The program complexity (or imperfection) itself impacts on FPS, you can run an old game (not bugged) easily [email protected] with your Titan but cant run Crysis 3 or Farcry3 for that matter at the same resolution:
> The 3840x2400 resolution type has existed over 12 years ago in June 2001 as an IBM T220/T221 professional display, but the graphics cards of the day weren't pushing even 128MB Vram-- the catch is that the programs of the day weren't really pushing those cards even at that resolution, therefore, resolution does not directly relate to the Vram required!
> But nowadays with DX10/11/12 new rendering techniques allow for more detail and consequently more high res textures and of course more graphics memory is needed!
> Overall the most demanding/impacting setting is AA, the higher level, the higher memory usage (Crysis 3 5760x1080 is over 3,5GB) and consequently lower FPS!
> AA does consume memory. The compression techniques used for MSAA are primarily designed to save bandwidth, not memory. AF doesn't take extra memory. Use FXAA or SMAA everytime to save memory usage and to increase FPS in games! High memory usage is directly related to low FPS in AA usage!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


So there won't be any Mantle-like solution for Nvidia users anytime soon?

Since scaling between different resolutions don't work in a linear manner, how can I calculate the increase/decrease of FPS between different resolutions when all other factors remain constant?

Thank you Ed!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you Skupples!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double the pixel density? 1080p on a 21.5" screen is 102.5 PPI whereas 1440p on a 27" screen is 109 PPI. That is nowhere near double the pixel density. Or am I missing something here?
> 
> My Titan is at 1202MHz at 1.225v with volt mod enabled and LLC disabled. I'm on 332.21 drivers.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there won't be any Mantle-like solution for Nvidia users anytime soon?
> 
> Since scaling between different resolutions don't work in a linear manner, how can I calculate the increase/decrease of FPS between different resolutions when all other factors remain constant?
> 
> Thank you Ed!


*Double the pixel density? 1080p on a 21.5" screen is 102.5 PPI whereas 1440p on a 27" screen is 109 PPI. That is nowhere near double the pixel density. Or am I missing something here?*

Double the pixel density or triple it doesnt mean it will double or triple the cards work displaying it!








(More about it below)

*"So there won't be any Mantle-like solution for Nvidia users anytime soon?"*

Like i wrote earlier:
_"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
(IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs! tongue.gif
And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers! thumb.gif
Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!"_

*Since scaling between different resolutions don't work in a linear manner, how can I calculate the increase/decrease of FPS between different resolutions when all other factors remain constant?*

You cant! Its all depending on the complexity (or poorly coding) of the program used! If its heavy on the GPU ( Cryengine3: improved displacement mapping, particle effects and volumetric fog shadows etc ) you will need additional graphics power to run it at 60fps but if its light on the GPU (Unreal engine) it will run at 60fps most of the time without quirks!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dpoverlord

So I did some gaming the 2 titans we're hitting via usage of 3.3gb to 3.8gb will post screens hours soon.

I am concerned though since the titans we're hitting 85 to 90c is this high?

I swear it felt like my foot was going to burn from the heat


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Double the pixel density? 1080p on a 21.5" screen is 102.5 PPI whereas 1440p on a 27" screen is 109 PPI. That is nowhere near double the pixel density. Or am I missing something here?*
> 
> Double the pixel density or triple it doesnt mean it will double or triple the cards work displaying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (More about it below)
> 
> *"So there won't be any Mantle-like solution for Nvidia users anytime soon?"*
> 
> Like i wrote earlier:
> _"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
> (IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
> See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
> For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
> But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs! tongue.gif
> And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers! thumb.gif
> Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!"_
> 
> *Since scaling between different resolutions don't work in a linear manner, how can I calculate the increase/decrease of FPS between different resolutions when all other factors remain constant?*
> 
> You cant! Its all depending on the complexity (or poorly coding) of the program used! If its heavy on the GPU ( Cryengine3: improved displacement mapping, particle effects and volumetric fog shadows etc ) you will need additional graphics power to run it at 60fps but if its light on the GPU (Unreal engine) it will run at 60fps most of the time without quirks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I meant the pixel density/ PPI (not number of pixels affecting FPS), which LunaP said is double with 1440p screens than with 1080p screens, which is not the case imo.

Mantle is a software solution to relieve stress on CPUs, right? So is Nvidia/Intel coming up with a software solution like that?

Volta is too far off for my 3770K to still be relevant for gaming. I am more concerned about whether or not something similar to Mantle is going to be released sooner than that.

Thank you for the info Ed! Much appreciated!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I meant the pixel density/ PPI (not number of pixels affecting FPS), which LunaP said is double with 1440p screens than with 1080p screens, which is not the case imo.
> 
> Mantle is a software solution to relieve stress on CPUs, right? So is Nvidia/Intel coming up with a software solution like that?
> 
> Volta is too far off for my 3770K to still be relevant for gaming. I am more concerned about whether or not something similar to Mantle is going to be released sooner than that.
> 
> Thank you for the info Ed! Much appreciated!


1920 x 1080 24" = PPI 91.79
1920 x 1080 27" = PPI 81.59
1920 x 1080 30" = PPI 73.43

2560 x 1440 27" = PPI 108.79

3840 x 2160 28" = PPI 157.35
3840 x 2160 32" = PPI 137.68









Nothing will come out as "mantle" is just a smoke screen (works best with low profile CPU's)








Nvidia will start a little "war" with intel with Denver but meanwhile lets see what arrives!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1920 x 1080 24" = PPI 91.79
> 1920 x 1080 27" = PPI 81.59
> 1920 x 1080 30" = PPI 73.43
> 
> 2560 x 1440 27" = PPI 108.79
> 
> 3840 x 2160 28" = PPI 157.35
> 3840 x 2160 32" = PPI 137.68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will come out as "mantle" is just a smoke screen (works best with low profile CPU's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia will start a little "war" with intel with Denver but meanwhile lets see what arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Smokescreen? lol Careful we don't need a red vs green in here. Besides, they both have gimmicks


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm really loving my old Titans more and more every day considering the constraints the 780Ti and Titan Black have to deal with. I've actually just recently started overclocking these for gaming and am liking the results so far. I've always just run games at stock clocks because even at 1440p and max settings (including AA) the dual Titans are able to maintain 30+FPS in every game I own so I never really saw the need but by just adding a moderate OC (1150MHz and +400MHz on memory) I've noticed games like Crysis 3 and FC3 seem snappier and less choppy while my custom loop has no trouble keeping things nice and cool at around 45C on both cards. All in all these are by far the greatest video cards I've ever owned and now, exactly one year to the day since I ordered them I think I'm loving them more now than I did even then. It helps that there are so many great resources (like this thread and our heroes Skyn3t and Occam) for Titan these days and the maturity of the Kepler platform means gaming for the most part is absolutely trouble-free. Not sure what the point of this post is really other than to say that this is definitely the first time for me that I'm enjoying a video card purchase more one year into ownership than I did when they were new! Well, almost anyway! Keep up the Titan love in here guys!


same here.... march will mark my one year anniversary!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Smokescreen? lol Careful we don't need a red vs green in here. Besides, they both have gimmicks


I state my opinion based on facts, FACTS like AMD is a good company with good products but has been struggling with lots of problems and that reflected on their tech development!
The improvements are minimum with high performance CPU/GPU combo, Mantle has potential but it relies heavily on a certain driver development team(s) that has dragged AMD's good name through bad alleys i recent years! So, i say again, smokescreen, due to the fact that is a barely better "substitute" for D3D and not the super ultra improvement AMD had advertised!

Just MY 2 cents!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I did some gaming the 2 titans we're hitting via usage of 3.3gb to 3.8gb will post screens hours soon.
> 
> I am concerned though since the titans we're hitting 85 to 90c is this high?
> 
> I swear it felt like my foot was going to burn from the heat


Vram use doesnt matter to much regarding temps. What matters is im sure your GPU use is probably locked at 99% most of the time while gaming @ 4820x1600 putting a major strain on those 2 Titans. Looks like some water would do you good. Watercooling is a REALLY fun project and will let you crank up that OC on those 2 Titans. Your res needs it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nothing will come out as "mantle" is just a smoke screen (works best with low profile CPU's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia will start a little "war" with intel with Denver but meanwhile lets see what arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I believe that is true with current game design and coding(BF4). Current games are just not designed to use CPU that heavily, it would cause massive CPU limitations in 98% of gaming configs. But if they make a game from ground up utilizing Mantle, the amount of super intelligent AI, massive multiplayer simultaneously on screen, and other CPU intensive tasks would be pretty amazing. Only problem is that would be massive amount of man hours of work involved for only a small percentage of the gaming community.


----------



## skupples

the only thing we get until 2015 are direct X advancements which are only available in Windows 8 .1

also remember that Nvidia is working hand in hand with valve on their new operating system. To me that means they're not as tied to Microsoft as people like to think


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I agree Skup, probably won't get many takers at $875/ea for original Titans, even with the blocks. I'd say anywhere from $650-$750/ea but I could be wrong. The attractive thing about the original Titans is that they are easy to unlock whereas there is no voltage lock on the 780Ti/Titan Black as far as I know. Just put them on the marketplace and see how it goes.
> 
> I also agree that large monitors in protrait surround look fantastic but I could never do an even number of monitors because that bezel line down the middle would drive me crazy especially in gaming.


Same, I'd have to debezel mine honestly. I'll try to run my game in portrait tomorrow though since I'll be working late tonight. If I end up liking it I'll just carve off the sides for my Koreans as I don't feel like making a mount, I found an easier way to just remove the sides yet keep the bezel in tact, saves A LOT of time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> *I meant the pixel density/ PPI (not number of pixels affecting FPS), which LunaP said is double with 1440p screens than with 1080p screens, which is not the case imo.*
> 
> Mantle is a software solution to relieve stress on CPUs, right? So is Nvidia/Intel coming up with a software solution like that?
> 
> Volta is too far off for my 3770K to still be relevant for gaming. I am more concerned about whether or not something similar to Mantle is going to be released sooner than that.
> 
> Thank you for the info Ed! Much appreciated!


I never said that lol







reread my post , and why are you only arguing about this lol. I said nearly because the amount of extra, if you want to do the math yourself then be my guest but do it right because you're looking at it the wrong way I'm just giving you an idea sorry







I'm not sure though what you'll get out of it. 2160p is 4x the resolution of 1080p so 1440p is right up there on the double mark almost. The explanation was more for you to understand why 1440p would run better than the 1080p.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Vram use doesnt matter to much regarding temps. What matters is im sure your GPU use is probably locked at 99% most of the time while gaming @ 4820x1600 putting a major strain on those 2 Titans. Looks like some water would do you good. Watercooling is a REALLY fun project and will let you crank up that OC on those 2 Titans. Your res needs it.
> I believe that is true with current game design and coding(BF4). Current games are just not designed to use CPU that heavily, it would cause massive CPU limitations in 98% of gaming configs. But if they make a game from ground up utilizing Mantle, the amount of super intelligent AI, massive multiplayer simultaneously on screen, and other CPU intensive tasks would be pretty amazing. Only problem is that would be massive amount of man hours of work involved for only a small percentage of the gaming community.


So I did some gaming the 2 titans we're hitting via usage of 3.3gb to 3.

Thanks, I am actually doing 5000x2560 (seems to use more than 7680x1600) funny no?

But what about the titan Temps? I think I am going to try optimizing my air options. That's another 800 plus to switch to cooling, blocks, etc....


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I did some gaming the 2 titans we're hitting via usage of 3.3gb to 3.
> 
> Thanks, I am actually doing 5000x2560 (seems to use more than 7680x1600) funny no?
> 
> But what about the titan Temps? I think I am going to try optimizing my air options. That's another 800 plus to switch to cooling, blocks, etc....


My only idea would be that since its based upon hori....wait that's interlacing which is like ancient, but if it still does in some way refresh horizontally which was my assumption, then that just means it has nearly double the lines to refresh which may be causing it as landscape would require less. Could be way off but that's how I'm seeing it atm.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I did some gaming the 2 titans we're hitting via usage of 3.3gb to 3.8.
> 
> Thanks, I am actually doing 5000x2560 (seems to use more than 7680x1600) funny no?
> 
> But what about the titan Temps? I think I am going to try optimizing my air options. That's another 800 plus to switch to cooling, blocks, etc....


So I did some gaming the 2 titans we're hitting via usage of 3.3gb to 3.

Here are some shots, the Core usually hits 1050mhz but I downclocked it by 100 to see if it changed temps (no affect). But it also could be because the side fans I own are not blowing on it anymore. (need a new fan controllor and wires:
Need to buy new wires tape and connectors for this :-(


----------



## FarmerJo

hey guys! would anyone know why when im trying to flash my bios im getting a error that says "unable to setup nvflash driver" ? thanks for the help!


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I did some gaming the 2 titans we're hitting via usage of 3.3gb to 3.
> 
> Here are some shots, the Core usually hits 1050mhz but I downclocked it by 100 to see if it changed temps (no affect). But it also could be because the side fans I own are not blowing on it anymore. (need a new fan controllor and wires:
> Need to buy new wires tape and connectors for this :-(


90c

Bump that fan lol


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> 90c
> 
> Bump that fan lol


What ya mean?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What ya mean?


your titans are @ the final stage of thermal throttling when running @ 90C. Run your GPU fans HIGHER.


----------



## dpoverlord

damn I have the fan curve set to 100% but they only run at 80-90% you see the photos?

Ok sooo I made a post here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470370/digidoc-v-fan-unit-eol-need-help-learning-and-finding-out-how-to-change-over-to-a-new-unit/0_70#post_21865927

Basically, I bought a NZXT Grid 10 and 2 new 92mm fans. I had 14 year old Panaflo fans that were 48CFM. I was going to get 2 SIlenX Fans @ 42CFM (14DB( but said screw it and bought 2 Panaflow 92mm rated at 56.8CFM
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2570/fan-87/Panaflo_H1A_92mm_Fan_BX_w_RPM_Sensor.html?tl=g36c15s59#options

Hoping it will cool those titans and dissipate it. Going to be a much louder case now :-( But YAY!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> damn I have the fan curve set to 100% but they only run at 80-90% you see the photos?
> 
> Ok sooo I made a post here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1470370/digidoc-v-fan-unit-eol-need-help-learning-and-finding-out-how-to-change-over-to-a-new-unit/0_70#post_21865927
> 
> Basically, I bought a NZXT Grid 10 and 2 new 92mm fans. I had 14 year old Panaflo fans that were 48CFM. I was going to get 2 SIlenX Fans @ 42CFM (14DB( but said screw it and bought 2 Panaflow 92mm rated at 56.8CFM
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2570/fan-87/Panaflo_H1A_92mm_Fan_BX_w_RPM_Sensor.html?tl=g36c15s59#options
> 
> Hoping it will cool those titans and dissipate it. *Going to be a much louder case now* :-( But YAY!


This is what ultimately broke the camels back for me and switching to WC hearing it roaring @ 100% CPU but staying @ 80C + due to certain games that weren't SLI or programmed poorly. The same games now run stellar and the cards never see higher than 32C unless I set an OC profile at which the highest I've obtained so far is like 45C and that's on a LONG run w/ my room eventually warming up lol 8+ hours

never goin back~

Though for those types of cooling setups there are sound prooof cases tmk, that or you can get the padding as well? I was tempted to get some for my TH10 just to obtain 1% silence vs 10-15% but since I switched to my new headphones it doesn't bother me anymore, but at least I've escaped teh heat wave these things can toss at you lol


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> This is what ultimately broke the camels back for me and switching to WC hearing it roaring @ 100% CPU but staying @ 80C + due to certain games that weren't SLI or programmed poorly. The same games now run stellar and the cards never see higher than 32C unless I set an OC profile at which the highest I've obtained so far is like 45C and that's on a LONG run w/ my room eventually warming up lol 8+ hours
> 
> never goin back~
> 
> Though for those types of cooling setups there are sound prooof cases tmk, that or you can get the padding as well? I was tempted to get some for my TH10 just to obtain 1% silence vs 10-15% but since I switched to my new headphones it doesn't bother me anymore, but at least I've escaped teh heat wave these things can toss at you lol


Ok lets say I consider WC here. Whats it going to cost me really to WC my CPU and GPU's? I am Open to it, but the AIO setups for the CPU look nice, and GPU's look like they are a pain. I guess it's the future and where we are in this enthusiast market, but what will it really cost for me to implement this?

It's funny, back in the day, the companies make it so you dont need to WC now if you want to get the best WC is a must.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok lets say I consider WC here. Whats it going to cost me really to WC my CPU and GPU's? I am Open to it, but the AIO setups for the CPU look nice, and GPU's look like they are a pain. I guess it's the future and where we are in this enthusiast market, but what will it really cost for me to implement this?
> 
> It's funny, back in the day, the companies make it so you dont need to WC now if you want to get the best WC is a must.


if a noob like me can water cool you can too haha









once you get wet you don't go back lol

I bought a ek L360 kit to start off really easy guide too

just go step by step.. you'll soon want to keep upgrading wanting it cooler









the biggest thing why I love water cooling is.. my computer is the same noise level as it is idle and when gaming for hours same noise level

on air it was so irritating all I could hear was a ship wanting to take off which destroyed my gaming experience , also the thought of my shiz working overtime

took me awhile to get my head around watercooling, still asking as many questions today but if you need some tips don't hesitate to pm me


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ok lets say I consider WC here. Whats it going to cost me really to WC my CPU and GPU's? I am Open to it, but the AIO setups for the CPU look nice, and GPU's look like they are a pain. I guess it's the future and where we are in this enthusiast market, but what will it really cost for me to implement this?
> 
> It's funny, back in the day, the companies make it so you dont need to WC now if you want to get the best WC is a must.


Let's see:

one cpu block ~65
two gpu blocks (ek shorties) 90 each
one pump (either ddc or d5) ~90 (for a d5)
pump top ~35
reservoir ~45
tube ~16
fittings (swiftech which are relatively cheap) 14-18 x US$5
rads (the sky is limit but let's say 2x360 mm) each ~80

So about US$ 650

This is only an estimate. can be more can be less depending on how you plan.

hope that helps


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> one cpu block ~65
> two gpu blocks (ek shorties) 90 each
> one pump (either ddc or d5) ~90 (for a d5)
> pump top ~35
> reservoir ~45
> tube ~16
> fittings (swiftech which are relatively cheap) 14-18 x US$5
> rads (the sky is limit but let's say 2x360 mm) each ~80
> 
> So about US$ 650
> 
> This is only an estimate. can be more can be less depending on how you plan.
> 
> hope that helps


Now add $300 to that and you will be happy lol..... I won't even mention how much my loops ended up cost me. If I would have just spent the extra initially instead of trying to "budget" build I would have spent less. Now I have $800 worth of fittings just chilling in a box lol.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Hello fellas, could someone recommend a device to check how mamky watts my system is pulling from the wall? Thanks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Doesn't everybody use the Kill-O-Watt?

http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4460-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B000RGF29Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393558717&sr=8-1&keywords=kill-o-watt


----------



## VSG

Ya, any KAW will do. There are also good surge protectors with in-built watt meters if you want to know the total output from a plug point.


----------



## dpoverlord

Thanks for the WC info will give it some thought also I posted in the xeon forum this:
Quote:


> I think I should do another round of benching and in game benchmarks.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions? Its been 7 months since I did any. I dont know how to bench:
> Skyirm
> Thief
> etc
> 
> I have tons of games and can bench i7-930 at 4ghz vs X5660 at 4ghz so it's an even bench. If anyone wants to make some suggestions these are the games I can bench if you tell me the best way.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TvivhA3
> 
> 
> I have already done a bunch of benches per my sig on my 930 but why not do more now after windows has been burnt in. Would be more interesting since not everyone does a fresh installation of windows every bench


----------



## whyscotty

How time flies

Got my cards on UK release day (28/02/2013)

12 months later - Still a happy camper


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> How time flies
> 
> Got my cards on UK release day (28/02/2013)
> 
> 12 months later - Still a happy camper


They are fantastic cards, I picked both mine up for £375 each second hand just before Christmas, really really happy with them.

To comment on the above, I just did a full WC setup, cost me around £500 I think.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> They are fantastic cards, I picked both mine up for £375 each second hand just before Christmas, really really happy with them.
> 
> To comment on the above, I just did a full WC setup, cost me around £500 I think.


There's a guy on Overclockers forum who got 2 for 460

I just wish I knew these people selling the titans because I want another one but don't feel like paying the same price again lol

It's obvious the people selling don't really know what they have ;-)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> There's a guy on Overclockers forum who got 2 for 460
> 
> I just wish I knew these people selling the titans because I want another one but don't feel like paying the same price again lol
> 
> It's obvious the people selling don't really know what they have ;-)


Dang, now that is a steal. Wish I managed to grab the one for 675 off a dude on craigslist, but someone beat me to buying it. Only dang problem with having 12 hour shifts, can't go no where until my weekend.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Dang, now that is a steal. Wish I managed to grab the one for 675 off a dude on craigslist, but someone beat me to buying it. Only dang problem with having 12 hour shifts, can't go no where until my weekend.


I was a sucker and got my three at retail new







.... I haven't even really used them yet except to test prior to modding them lol


----------



## skupples

two new, one used @ 700 I think it was.

They are still selling for a decent pile of cash on FleaBay though...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just sold one for $650 here locally.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just sold one for $650 here locally.


Are you going to keep one in the collection or sell them all off?


----------



## maxxx.ph

Guys, sorry for the noob question. I got a couple of cards from 2 different members here about 3 months ago. I have them water cooled with the Swiftech block. The card in slot 1 of the R4E gets hot to the touch. Mine is too hot to the touch when playing BF4. The temp that eVGA Precision is showing was hovering around the 38c to 40c. Would this be normal? Sorry, I came from 2 gtx680 and didn't notice it getting this hot.
When I bought the Titan, the seller told me it had a custom fimrware in it (skynet ver 1). I haven't flashed it back to the original bios though. Still trying to muster some courage to flash them to the newer custom firmware or back to stock even.







2nd card is still using stock firmware. These are eVGA SC btw. Thanks!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxx.ph*
> 
> Guys, sorry for the noob question. I got a couple of cards from 2 different members here about 3 months ago. I have them water cooled with the Swiftech block. The card in slot 1 of the R4E gets hot to the touch. Mine is too hot to the touch when playing BF4. The temp that eVGA Precision is showing was hovering around the 38c to 40c. Would this be normal? Sorry, I came from 2 gtx680 and didn't notice it getting this hot.
> When I bought the Titan, the seller told me it had a custom fimrware in it (skynet ver 1). I haven't flashed it back to the original bios though. Still trying to muster some courage to flash them to the newer custom firmware or back to stock even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd card is still using stock firmware. These are eVGA SC btw. Thanks!


Don't think you can brick the cards, the flashing is pretty easy, especially since you have 2, just do one at a time.

As for temps depending on your setup that's pretty normal. If you're running 1-2 small rads then I'd say yeah, but if you're running larger rads then it should be around 35 or so depending on your clocks but either way those are pretty decent temps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxx.ph*
> 
> Guys, sorry for the noob question. I got a couple of cards from 2 different members here about 3 months ago. I have them water cooled with the Swiftech block. The card in slot 1 of the R4E gets hot to the touch. Mine is too hot to the touch when playing BF4. The temp that eVGA Precision is showing was hovering around the 38c to 40c. Would this be normal? Sorry, I came from 2 gtx680 and didn't notice it getting this hot.
> When I bought the Titan, the seller told me it had a custom fimrware in it (skynet ver 1). I haven't flashed it back to the original bios though. Still trying to muster some courage to flash them to the newer custom firmware or back to stock even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd card is still using stock firmware. These are eVGA SC btw. Thanks!


40C on the core isn't hot @ all for water, it's about average...

thread search "OccamRazor" follow the guide in his signature for bios flashing, you want to flash both of them to Skyn3t Rev 2 bios. He also has a tool called EZ3Flash which manipulates NVflash, which makes the process much easier.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxx.ph*
> 
> Guys, sorry for the noob question. I got a couple of cards from 2 different members here about 3 months ago. I have them water cooled with the Swiftech block. The card in slot 1 of the R4E gets hot to the touch. Mine is too hot to the touch when playing BF4. The temp that eVGA Precision is showing was hovering around the 38c to 40c. Would this be normal? Sorry, I came from 2 gtx680 and didn't notice it getting this hot.
> When I bought the Titan, the seller told me it had a custom fimrware in it (skynet ver 1). I haven't flashed it back to the original bios though. Still trying to muster some courage to flash them to the newer custom firmware or back to stock even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd card is still using stock firmware. These are eVGA SC btw. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 40C on the core isn't hot @ all for water, it's about average...
> 
> thread search "OccamRazor" follow the guide in his signature for bios flashing, you want to flash both of them to Skyn3t Rev 2 bios. He also has a tool called EZ3Flash which manipulates NVflash, which makes the process much easier.


What Skupp says: Its all in my SIG!








Now, after you flash the bios you have another "job" to do:
Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG too!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## maxxx.ph

Quote:


> Don't think you can brick the cards, the flashing is pretty easy, especially since you have 2, just do one at a time.
> 
> As for temps depending on your setup that's pretty normal. If you're running 1-2 small rads then I'd say yeah, but if you're running larger rads then it should be around 35 or so depending on your clocks but either way those are pretty decent temps.


Quote:


> 40C on the core isn't hot @ all for water, it's about average...
> 
> thread search "OccamRazor" follow the guide in his signature for bios flashing, you want to flash both of them to Skyn3t Rev 2 bios. He also has a tool called EZ3Flash which manipulates NVflash, which makes the process much easier.


Quote:


> What Skupp says: Its all in my SIG! biggrin.gif
> Now, after you flash the bios you have another "job" to do:
> Fill your SIG with your RIG, it helps US to help YOU! thumb.gif
> You have a link in my SIG too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the info guys. I'll have a read on flashing the firmware. I added a fan that blows directly to the video cards (looks awful but it should cool down the backplate a bit). I think the core temp is fine. It is the backplate getting hot that worries me.I normally have the case close but for now, I have taken both sides off.








_
Ok, filled my SIG with the rig builder...







Thanks!_


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxx.ph*
> 
> Thanks for the info guys. I'll have a read on flashing the firmware. I added a fan that blows directly to the video cards (looks awful but it should cool down the backplate a bit). I think the core temp is fine. It is the backplate getting hot that worries me.I normally have the case close but for now, I have taken both sides off.


flash the bios, crank the volts and give em a good hard run







i can tell you one of the titans you got is amazing when pushed


----------



## maxxx.ph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> flash the bios, crank the volts and give em a good hard run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can tell you one of the titans you got is amazing when pushed


Hey szeged! Thanks! Your card is the primary card. Just a little worried of the temp.








in the process of picking block for the R4BE so I can switch boards.

Edit:
Ok, I flashed the firmware of both cards. Gonna play a round in BF4 and see how hot the backplate gets.
Ran 3Dmark Firestrike and got to this : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1795423


----------



## Agent-A01

Some useful commands for NCP4206/4208 controller.

As you all know some people cant use LLC disabled because it causes crashes. The Default is 53.3%. In heavy load cases this will drop up to .06v. A good middle ground is 25.8% loadline, this does not cause my spare GTX titan to crash in games, but titan in SIG will crash after a while. I had to use 35% loadline for it to work. This still lessens the voltage drop a good bit.

/wi means write, /ri means read.
/wi3,20,*XX*,*XX*
The first pair of XXs is for the different bits that you want to change, the next pair of XXs is the value you want to set.

Exchange the first value to change commands, 2nd set to change values.

The command to set loadline is msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,*DE*,XX
where XX is the number you want to set.
*
Possible Values*

LLC
00 = 0%
05 = 16.13%
08 = 25.8%
0B = 35.486%
0E = 45.164%
10 = 53.3% (Default)

Try any percentage, lower is better if it doesnt cause you crashes..

Testing it can vary, in some games LLC = 0% will crash instantly, some take a bit to crash and others dont crash at all..
But i have a guaranteed crash that you may want to try, this is the fastest way of testing. In Tribes Ascend(max graphics), loading the map Drydock in freeroam will crash on loading every time. If i gradually increase the loadline set, itll take longer to crash.
Unigine heaven is another one you could use, it seems to crash everytime at the same spot when it gets to blimp scene.

*Serial Interface Voltage (0xDD)*

With this, you can use an offset voltage to increase voltage up to 200mv, or .02v.
For example, say your load voltage is 1.150v.. You can add a maximum of 200mv to get 1.350v. The benefit of using this is the card will drop to an idle voltage, instead of being a constant 1.350v if you were to set it in MSI AB. Any voltage other than auto set in MSI AB will be static.

Each step is + 6.25mv.

*exchange XX for one of the following.*

Possible values range from 00-1F

00 = No voltage added
*Note:* if you set to 00, the voltage you set in MSI AB will be what you get.
For example, 1.3v set =s 1.3v. For default it adds +18.75mv, this is why it would read 1.319v normally.

00 = +0mv
03 = +18.75mv ( Default)
08 = +49.6mv
10 = + 100mv
18= + 149.6mv
1F = + 200mv (max)

Note: Offset voltage also offsets idle voltage.. But idling at 1.0v is better than 1.3v ofc.

Possible fix for shutdowns
*Current Limit Setpoint (0xE2)*

This sets the maximum current allowed for the VRM/MOSFETs. If current limit is exceeded, the controller receives a warning, if current is still above the limit after a few msecs of issuing warning, a shutdown command is enforced on the controller.

00 = 50%
10 = 100% = default
18 = 126.4%
1F = 146.7% (max)

OFC this will not help users that have PSUs with multiple rails that do not have enough amperage for the GPU. In my case this has lessened the amount of shutdowns with high power usage and voltage. ie 1400+mhz with 1.45 volts.

*How to make a batch file.*
Copy and paste this, and edit your specific values as needed. You can add as many I2C commands as you want.

echo off
START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,DE,0A /wi3,20,dd,1A /wi3,20,e2,18
EXIT

copy in txt file and save as all files with .bat after file name.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxx.ph*
> 
> Hey szeged! Thanks! Your card is the primary card. Just a little worried of the temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the process of picking block for the R4BE so I can switch boards.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok, I flashed the firmware of both cards. Gonna play a round in BF4 and see how hot the backplate gets.
> Ran 3Dmark Firestrike and got to this : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1795423


40C is non issue, which IS hot to the touch. The back plate being hot means it's doing it's job. Remember, these things are made to run @ 80c+ when on air.

If you notice any shenanigans post flashing, just re-install your drivers.

hrmm... My titans have never been able to accept any of the LLC codes besides 0% and 50%.


----------



## antonwayne

*TITAN Black* little benchmark:


----------



## Agent-A01

Also guys, above serial voltage allows up to 1.4v for you Ti owners


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Some useful commands for NCP4206/4208 controller.
> 
> As you all know some people cant use LLC disabled because it causes crashes. The Default is 53.3%. In heavy load cases this will drop up to .06v. A good middle ground is 25.8% loadline, this does not cause my spare GTX titan to crash in games, but titan in SIG will crash after a while. I had to use 35% loadline for it to work. This still lessens the voltage drop a good bit.
> 
> /wi means write, /ri means read.
> /wi3,20,*XX*,*XX*
> The first pair of XXs is for the different bits that you want to change, the next pair of XXs is the value you want to set.
> 
> Exchange the first value to change commands, 2nd set to change values.
> 
> The command to set loadline is msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,*DE*,XX
> where XX is the number you want to set.
> *
> Possible Values*
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> Try any percentage, lower is better if it doesnt cause you crashes..
> 
> Testing it can vary, in some games LLC = 0% will crash instantly, some take a bit to crash and others dont crash at all..
> But i have a guaranteed crash that you may want to try, this is the fastest way of testing. In Tribes Ascend(max graphics), loading the map Drydock in freeroam will crash on loading every time. If i gradually increase the loadline set, itll take longer to crash.
> Unigine heaven is another one you could use, it seems to crash everytime at the same spot when it gets to blimp scene.
> 
> *Serial Interface Voltage (0xDD)*
> 
> With this, you can use an offset voltage to increase voltage up to 200mv, or .02v.
> For example, say your load voltage is 1.150v.. You can add a maximum of 200mv to get 1.350v. The benefit of using this is the card will drop to an idle voltage, instead of being a constant 1.350v if you were to set it in MSI AB. Any voltage other than auto set in MSI AB will be static.
> 
> Each step is + 6.25mv.
> 
> *exchange XX for one of the following.*
> 
> Possible values range from 00-1F
> 
> 00 = No voltage added
> *Note:* if you set to 00, the voltage you set in MSI AB will be what you get.
> For example, 1.3v set =s 1.3v. For default it adds +18.75mv, this is why it would read 1.319v normally.
> 
> 00 = +0mv
> 03 = +18.75mv ( Default)
> 08 = +49.6mv
> 10 = + 100mv
> 18= + 149.6mv
> 1F = + 200mv (max)
> 
> Note: Offset voltage also offsets idle voltage.. But idling at 1.0v is better than 1.3v ofc.
> 
> Possible fix for shutdowns
> *Current Limit Setpoint (0xE2)*
> 
> This sets the maximum current allowed for the VRM/MOSFETs. If current limit is exceeded, the controller receives a warning, if current is still above the limit after a few msecs of issuing warning, a shutdown command is enforced on the controller.
> 
> 00 = 50%
> 10 = 100% = default
> 18 = 126.4%
> 1F = 146.7% (max)
> 
> OFC this will not help users that have PSUs with multiple rails that do not have enough amperage for the GPU. In my case this has lessened the amount of shutdowns with high power usage and voltage. ie 1400+mhz with 1.45 volts.
> 
> *How to make a batch file.*
> Copy and paste this, and edit your specific values as needed. You can add as many I2C commands as you want.
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,DE,0A /wi3,20,dd,1A /wi3,20,e2,18
> EXIT
> 
> copy in txt file and save as all files with .bat after file name.


I do not know how to thank you for this information.
Thank you with all my might!
You have solved all my problems due to the LLC 0 and the system crashes and reboots.
Thank you thank you and thank you again!
All the hardware upgrade community forum section GTX TITAN/780 thanks you!
How can I send you a beer?















+rep!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> I do not know how to thank you for this information.
> Thank you with all my might!
> You have solved all my problems due to the LLC 0 and the system crashes and reboots.
> Thank you thank you and thank you again!
> All the hardware upgrade community forum section GTX TITAN/780 thanks you!
> How can I send you a beer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep!


Glad it helped you..









Hopefully others will see similar results, all though not all cards are the same


----------



## maxxx.ph

Quote:


> 40C is non issue, which IS hot to the touch. The back plate being hot means it's doing it's job. Remember, these things are made to run @ 80c+ when on air.
> 
> If you notice any shenanigans post flashing, just re-install your drivers.


@skupples, thanks! I did reinstall the driver though it did detect the cards after a restart.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Some useful commands for NCP4206/4208 controller.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know some people cant use LLC disabled because it causes crashes. The Default is 53.3%. In heavy load cases this will drop up to .06v. A good middle ground is 25.8% loadline, this does not cause my spare GTX titan to crash in games, but titan in SIG will crash after a while. I had to use 35% loadline for it to work. This still lessens the voltage drop a good bit.
> 
> /wi means write, /ri means read.
> /wi3,20,*XX*,*XX*
> The first pair of XXs is for the different bits that you want to change, the next pair of XXs is the value you want to set.
> 
> Exchange the first value to change commands, 2nd set to change values.
> 
> The command to set loadline is msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,*DE*,XX
> where XX is the number you want to set.
> *
> Possible Values*
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> Try any percentage, lower is better if it doesnt cause you crashes..
> 
> Testing it can vary, in some games LLC = 0% will crash instantly, some take a bit to crash and others dont crash at all..
> But i have a guaranteed crash that you may want to try, this is the fastest way of testing. In Tribes Ascend(max graphics), loading the map Drydock in freeroam will crash on loading every time. If i gradually increase the loadline set, itll take longer to crash.
> Unigine heaven is another one you could use, it seems to crash everytime at the same spot when it gets to blimp scene.
> 
> *Serial Interface Voltage (0xDD)*
> 
> With this, you can use an offset voltage to increase voltage up to 200mv, or .02v.
> For example, say your load voltage is 1.150v.. You can add a maximum of 200mv to get 1.350v. The benefit of using this is the card will drop to an idle voltage, instead of being a constant 1.350v if you were to set it in MSI AB. Any voltage other than auto set in MSI AB will be static.
> 
> Each step is + 6.25mv.
> 
> *exchange XX for one of the following.*
> 
> Possible values range from 00-1F
> 
> 00 = No voltage added
> *Note:* if you set to 00, the voltage you set in MSI AB will be what you get.
> For example, 1.3v set =s 1.3v. For default it adds +18.75mv, this is why it would read 1.319v normally.
> 
> 00 = +0mv
> 03 = +18.75mv ( Default)
> 08 = +49.6mv
> 10 = + 100mv
> 18= + 149.6mv
> 1F = + 200mv (max)
> 
> Note: Offset voltage also offsets idle voltage.. But idling at 1.0v is better than 1.3v ofc.
> 
> Possible fix for shutdowns
> *Current Limit Setpoint (0xE2)*
> 
> This sets the maximum current allowed for the VRM/MOSFETs. If current limit is exceeded, the controller receives a warning, if current is still above the limit after a few msecs of issuing warning, a shutdown command is enforced on the controller.
> 
> 00 = 50%
> 10 = 100% = default
> 18 = 126.4%
> 1F = 146.7% (max)
> 
> OFC this will not help users that have PSUs with multiple rails that do not have enough amperage for the GPU. In my case this has lessened the amount of shutdowns with high power usage and voltage. ie 1400+mhz with 1.45 volts.
> 
> *How to make a batch file.*
> Copy and paste this, and edit your specific values as needed. You can add as many I2C commands as you want.
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,DE,0A /wi3,20,dd,1A /wi3,20,e2,18
> EXIT
> 
> copy in txt file and save as all files with .bat after file name.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Some useful commands for NCP4206/4208 controller.
> 
> As you all know some people cant use LLC disabled because it causes crashes. The Default is 53.3%. In heavy load cases this will drop up to .06v. A good middle ground is 25.8% loadline, this does not cause my spare GTX titan to crash in games, but titan in SIG will crash after a while. I had to use 35% loadline for it to work. This still lessens the voltage drop a good bit.
> 
> /wi means write, /ri means read.
> /wi3,20,*XX*,*XX*
> The first pair of XXs is for the different bits that you want to change, the next pair of XXs is the value you want to set.
> 
> Exchange the first value to change commands, 2nd set to change values.
> 
> The command to set loadline is msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,*DE*,XX
> where XX is the number you want to set.
> *
> Possible Values*
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> Try any percentage, lower is better if it doesnt cause you crashes..
> 
> Testing it can vary, in some games LLC = 0% will crash instantly, some take a bit to crash and others dont crash at all..
> But i have a guaranteed crash that you may want to try, this is the fastest way of testing. In Tribes Ascend(max graphics), loading the map Drydock in freeroam will crash on loading every time. If i gradually increase the loadline set, itll take longer to crash.
> Unigine heaven is another one you could use, it seems to crash everytime at the same spot when it gets to blimp scene.
> 
> *Serial Interface Voltage (0xDD)*
> 
> With this, you can use an offset voltage to increase voltage up to 200mv, or .02v.
> For example, say your load voltage is 1.150v.. You can add a maximum of 200mv to get 1.350v. The benefit of using this is the card will drop to an idle voltage, instead of being a constant 1.350v if you were to set it in MSI AB. Any voltage other than auto set in MSI AB will be static.
> 
> Each step is + 6.25mv.
> 
> *exchange XX for one of the following.*
> 
> Possible values range from 00-1F
> 
> 00 = No voltage added
> *Note:* if you set to 00, the voltage you set in MSI AB will be what you get.
> For example, 1.3v set =s 1.3v. For default it adds +18.75mv, this is why it would read 1.319v normally.
> 
> 00 = +0mv
> 03 = +18.75mv ( Default)
> 08 = +49.6mv
> 10 = + 100mv
> 18= + 149.6mv
> 1F = + 200mv (max)
> 
> Note: Offset voltage also offsets idle voltage.. But idling at 1.0v is better than 1.3v ofc.
> 
> Possible fix for shutdowns
> *Current Limit Setpoint (0xE2)*
> 
> This sets the maximum current allowed for the VRM/MOSFETs. If current limit is exceeded, the controller receives a warning, if current is still above the limit after a few msecs of issuing warning, a shutdown command is enforced on the controller.
> 
> 00 = 50%
> 10 = 100% = default
> 18 = 126.4%
> 1F = 146.7% (max)
> 
> OFC this will not help users that have PSUs with multiple rails that do not have enough amperage for the GPU. In my case this has lessened the amount of shutdowns with high power usage and voltage. ie 1400+mhz with 1.45 volts.
> 
> *How to make a batch file.*
> Copy and paste this, and edit your specific values as needed. You can add as many I2C commands as you want.
> 
> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,DE,0A /wi3,20,dd,1A /wi3,20,e2,18
> EXIT
> 
> copy in txt file and save as all files with .bat after file name.


Just a few considerations:

_LLC
00 = 0%
05 = 16.13%
08 = 25.8%
0B = 35.486%
0E = 45.164%
10 = 53.3% (Default)_
*11 = 100%*

The only fixed values are "00" "10" and "11" ( "11" being 100% LLC but actually is reversed by ON Semiconductor and it actually means 0% LLC, so "00" is 100% LLC, the reason you only see 0.006V variation)
All other values (05, 08, 0B and 0E) are dynamic and revert back to default although if you set them the range diminishes and it might crash on other types of loads!

*Voltage*

One thing everybody must understand is that voltage is just a POTENTIAL!
measured in Volts, is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work. If a circuit has voltage, it has electrons ready to flow.
You can have 1,600V set all the time but if the card is not loaded, (open circuit) no current will go through it, thus no heat, and no burned card!

*Current:*

Current, measured in Amps or Amperage, is the flow of electric charge. When electrons flow, the movement of those electrons is measured in amperage.
When used in the context of a computer power supply; components at work within a computer require a certain amount of current of a particular voltage to operate correctly. A power supply is capable of putting out certain voltages up to a certain amount of amperage, or current.

*Wattage*

Wattage, measured in Watts, is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage. Of course, resistance could be taken into consideration as no circuit can truly have zero resistance. But for the sake of conversation, we'll use the simple formula of V * I = W ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)

Example: 5A of 12V is essentially 60W (5 x 12 = 60) and 12A of 5V is also 60W. If you wanted to factor in a known measure of resistance, Wattage would equal I^2 (I squared) times resistance.

Computer power supplies are often categorized (read: bought and sold) by their total wattage capability, which is essentially an additive formula of how much current each voltage output of the power supply is capable of delivering.

Be careful as many of these commands may damage your card if set incorrectly! Some will be overridden by drivers and PWM ( specially 780Ti) but others will not!
Its good info but must be not taken lightly!

Anyway good work Agent-A01!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

Ed, thanks for chiming in. He has some people interested in the 780Ti owner's thread as well and maybe you could take a look?

P.S. It is PWM, not PMW


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ed, thanks for chiming in. He has some people interested in the 780Ti owner's thread as well and maybe you could take a look?
> 
> P.S. It is PWM, not PMW


Yap, typo...








Thanks for "catching" it!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Just a few considerations:
> 
> _LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)_
> *11 = 100%*
> 
> The only fixed values are "00" "10" and "11" ( "11" being 100% LLC but actually is reversed by ON Semiconductor and it actually means 0% LLC, so "00" is 100% LLC, the reason you only see 0.006V variation)
> All other values (05, 08, 0B and 0E) are dynamic and revert back to default although if you set them the range diminishes and it might crash on other types of loads!
> 
> snip
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


11 is NOT the correct value for 100%. I have verified this in testing and the specifications of the datasheet. 11 is 56.6% LLC. I know this by measuring voltage with DM/msi ab by recording the lowest voltage under load. Set to 11 is virtually the same lowest voltage, in reality is is only an extra 6.25 mv under load.

A value of default of 53% LLC measured drop from 1.3 volts is 1.26~. set to 1F, or 100% voltage goes down to 1.23 volts.
Value of 11 does virtually nothing.
1F is the correct parameter. If it were an invalid one, the controller would shutdown instantly. You can try this by setting it so say, 20.

Also, other values are not dynamic, nor do they revert back to default. All i2C commands revert on a complete power down.

and oops, yes the percentages are in the opposite order.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> 11 is NOT the correct value for 100%. I have verified this in testing and the specifications of the datasheet. 11 is 56.6% LLC. I know this by measuring voltage with DM/msi ab by recording the lowest voltage under load. Set to 11 is virtually the same lowest voltage, in reality is is only an extra 6.25 mv under load.
> 
> A value of default of 53% LLC measured drop from 1.3 volts is 1.26~. set to 1F, or 100% voltage goes down to 1.23 volts.
> Value of 11 does virtually nothing.
> 1F is the correct parameter. If it were an invalid one, the controller would shutdown instantly. You can try this by setting it so say, 20.
> 
> Also, other values are not dynamic, nor do they revert back to default. All i2C commands revert on a complete power down.
> 
> and oops, yes the percentages are in the opposite order.


Listen, im not trying to take away your credit and on the contrary i praised you!
Im not going to counter argue, there is no point! Ive said what i think is correct, that is all! this is the last im going to say about this!


Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Listen, im not trying to take away your credit and on the contrary i praised you!
> Im not going to counter argue, there is no point! Ive said what i think is correct, that is all! this is the last im going to say about this!
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


1 1111 is 1F. No discussion necessary, if you dont know your binary, i dont know what to say other than to study it









11 is only 1 binary higher than 10

10 =1 0000
11 = 1 0001
1f = 1 1111


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> 1 1111 is 1F. No discussion necessary, if you dont know your binary, i dont know what to say other than to study it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 is only 1 binary higher than 10
> 
> 10 =1 0000
> 11 = 1 0001
> 1f = 1 1111


That was uncalled for... You didnt understand what i meant at all, perhaps its you who has to go back to school!
Do yourself and everybody a favor, edit your post and issue a warning about the possible dangers!
Though your approach is not the best as you lack in interpersonal manners as you lack in knowledge pertaining on how a graphics card work in bios/drivers/VRM/current/voltage it is a good post nonetheless, so rep+ to you!

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That was uncalled for... You didnt understand what i meant at all, perhaps its you who has to go back to school!
> Do yourself and everybody a favor, edit your post and issue a warning about the possible dangers!
> Though your approach is not the best as you lack in interpersonal manners as you lack in knowledge pertaining on how a graphics card work in bios/drivers/VRM/current/voltage it is a good post nonetheless, so rep+ to you!
> 
> Ed


Occam razor is a legend don't knock him


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> 1 1111 is 1F. No discussion necessary, if you dont know your binary, i dont know what to say other than to study it


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That was uncalled for... You didnt understand what i meant at all, perhaps its you who has to go back to school!
> Do yourself and everybody a favor, edit your post and issue a warning about the possible dangers!
> Though your approach is not the best as you lack in interpersonal manners as you lack in knowledge pertaining on how a graphics card work in bios/drivers/VRM/current/voltage it is a good post nonetheless, so rep+ to you!
> 
> Ed


I guess i should remember people dont get sarcasm in texts. I thought that would have been noticed hence the thumpup, guess not. Anyways, if you seriously think youre still right. Take a gander at hex conversion. http://www.vlsm-calc.net/decbinhex.php

I2C commands are in hex, not decimal. Not sure where the confusion is. but 10 to 11 is only one binary digit value.

If im missing something spell it out. Digital multimeter proves that value from 10 to 11 only has a difference of 6mv, where the value of 1F is substantially different
Anyways, hope this clears everything up.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I guess i should remember people dont get sarcasm in texts. I thought that would have been noticed hence the thumpup, guess not. Anyways, if you seriously think youre still right. Take a gander at hex conversion. http://www.vlsm-calc.net/decbinhex.php
> 
> I2C commands are in hex, not decimal. Not sure where the confusion is. but 10 to 11 is only one binary digit value.
> 
> If im missing something spell it out. Digital multimeter proves that value from 10 to 11 only has a difference of 6mv, where the value of 1F is substantially different
> Anyways, hope this clears everything up.


I NEVER said anything about HEX, or decimal... and if you cant take a hint of what me and my Brother do, well then...
End of conversation, moving on!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

so does this actually circumvent 780ti? or another false flag.

some one show me this working on Titan black, with pictures of DMM's (not words)actually reading above 1.212 and i'll buy three right now.

Please realize, we have had people trying to crack 780ti since day one, asking for photo evidence of this working on said PCB's is not a challenge, it's a please give me proof so i can sell my three titans ASAP.


----------



## Evange

Guys relax we are here to share, not taking pot shots at one another. We are a family!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Guys relax we are here to share, not taking pot shots at one another. We are a family!


Yea, lets get back to Titan talking please.

This is officially my 2,688th post, for no reason except that its the Titan's CUDA cores. Eh.


----------



## Luke212

are we going to see a skyn3t titan black bios?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Guys relax we are here to share, not taking pot shots at one another. We are a family!


Indeed... If some one can show this is actually working on Titan Black/780 Ti, I'll go drop that 3,000$ RIGHT NOW!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> are we going to see a skyn3t titan black bios?


I doubt it the first titan IMHO is king and better than the titan black. From everything I have read and seen with its volts unlocked the titan black is a joke. Just a 780ti with 6gb...


----------



## skupples

Nothing is a joke if this guys near similar to Ed's/Zawa's work around, actually works...

I haven't seen Occam or Sky say they are NOT modding the Titan black, so it will probably come to fruition @ some point or another.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nothing is a joke if this guys near similar to Ed's/Zawa's work around, actually works...
> 
> I haven't seen Occam or Sky say they are NOT modding the Titan black, so it will probably *come to fruition @ some point or another*.


Indeed my good friend, indeed...









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Agent-A01

Guys I will be making a more detailed guide later. Getting a dozen questions from people. I do not have a 780ti on hand to verify anything, but I'm certain voltage control on 780ti titan black is possible.

If anyone is willing to do a few things for me to verify if something's work, that would be appreciated.

I got a personal friend with a Ti but he's not responding atm


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Nothing is a joke if this guys near similar to Ed's/Zawa's work around, actually works...
> 
> I haven't seen Occam or Sky say they are NOT modding the Titan black, so it will probably come to fruition @ some point or another.


Skupps can i ask a favor or anyone here with tri sli running in 16x8x16?

Could run a speed test on your cards and go in game at ur normal setting and idle in a spot looking at frame rate record the fpa then move around a minute and rwcord tge frame drop %

After wards go into bios and set 1 pcie to 8 so you have 16x8x8 and repeat ? I just want to see if there are any gains to this or not. Appreciate anyone that has the 10 minutes to do so.


----------



## skupples

I'll be waiting with bated breath for DMM proof. We have seen the 780Ti look like it's taking extra voltage, but in reality is only reporting it, not pushing it. Occam, Skyn3t, And Zawarudo spent months trying to crack that beast, so if you have done so successfully you will be hoisted upon our sholder's and paraded around the internet!

While GK110B and vanilla GK110 have the same controllers, nvidia did something to circumvent our successes with software voltage control.


----------



## vmanuelgm

I am still waiting for a bios mod (stable) for titan black... When are you finishing it??

My titan black needs that mod...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll be waiting with bated breath for DMM proof. We have seen the 780Ti look like it's taking extra voltage, but in reality is only reporting it, not pushing it. Occam, Skyn3t, And Zawarudo spent months trying to crack that beast, so if you have done so successfully you will be hoisted upon our sholder's and paraded around the internet!
> 
> While GK110B and vanilla GK110 have the same controllers, nvidia did something to circumvent our successes with software voltage control.


Actually we tried via HEX in the bios but the drivers override anything the bios sets in the PWM department, Zawarudo was in charge of the Voltage controller modding but unfortunately the Good Lord took him from us before he made any significant advance, anyway Rbby258 is working with us, helping to continue Zawarudo´s legacy along with his own work, so in the near future, there will be more news about the Zawarudo´s tool!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I am still waiting for a bios mod (stable) for titan black... When are you finishing it??
> 
> My titan black needs that mod...


As soon as we have some time (its scarce right now) you and every Titan Black owner will have it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

i know of a few people that would ditch their titans if we could pump 1.6V through them.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i know of a few people that would ditch their titans if we could pump 1.6V through them.


yeah but just like the original titan, the available 1.21V is more than enough for air, so a custom bios is still valuable to air cooled black owners.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys made a thread here for those needing the VLC Trick to go on 4 monitors. If you use VLC or multi monitor gaming or viewing you may find it interesting. Occam you will like your shout out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/official-nvidia-surround/7980_70#post_21881164


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> yeah but just like the original titan, the available 1.21V is more than enough for air, so a custom bios is still valuable to air cooled black owners.


=( I want @ least 1.35, if that happens, i'll be grabbing blacks ASAP.


----------



## kskwerl

I cant read through 50 pages of this thread, I'll kill myself. can someone please tell me what happened to PTS and why it is now 5 bucks?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> I cant read through 50 pages of this thread, I'll kill myself. can someone please tell me what happened to PTS and why it is now 5 bucks?


I doubt that discussion is anywhere in this thread. Better off asking in the main BTC thread.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> =( I want @ least 1.35, if that happens, i'll be grabbing blacks ASAP.


on air hey. whats that smell?


----------



## skupples

only air here, is the air pushing through my radiators.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> only air here, is the air pushing through my radiators.


I think I am jealous of the 0 dust in your setup and how clean it is.

I am really trying to not spend any money on a WC setup. Also, if I went that route I would need a new case. Since there really is no way to d a WC setup in the case I have.

Right now talking to people in the Air Cooling forums so that I can get more OOMPH so I can O/C those titans higher they are hovering at 70-90c since my fan controller unit died:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470370/digidoc-v-fan-unit-eol-need-help-learning-and-finding-out-how-to-change-over-to-a-new-unit/0_70#post_21881045


----------



## Agent-A01

Any guinea pigs with Ti or black who will be willing for me to test voltage control? Not viable for me to just buy a 700$ card to test it out for myself


----------



## skupples

lol... DP... I have dust filters, and our black duct tape covering up every single hole on this case. 900D has ALLOT of places where dust can get in, because they though it would be an amazing idea to put air holes EVERYWHERE.... So, I took matters into my own hands, went down to the hardware store, got REALLY fine screening, and taped up my case. =P

Agent... I'll try to drill on some people, i really want to see this work.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I posted this
> 
> Its very weird... After moving my screens portrait I am going for the first time over 3GB in Surround and to top this off *I have 0 idea how I ever played in landscape mode.* Games are more immersive. Tf2 for example check out this screen shot edit: (wont upload TGA files, will add soon).
> 
> It Just looks Amazing, look at my movie photos... If you have 3 screens over 28" I implore you to go portrait.... Just silly not too... Then the 4th as an accessory monitor... Well, I dont think I would be able to game with 4 monitors this close to the monitors. I have the right and left at a slight tilt in. See the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing, so 5000x2560 is definitely more intensive than 4k or landscape mode. USage in a game like tf2 is at 3.2GB (landscape mode was 2200-2800). I am VERY curious to see how the other games are, I may just regret selling my third titan.


Wow thanks for your suggestion.
I dunno how to mount them, mine have the 3d sensor on the top, no idea what it takes to unbezel.
Maybe the easyest way would be to just buy 3/4 singular monitor stands.
Can you use as forth monitor a different one? I have 3 spare asus ve278q and changedt to 144hz


----------



## dpoverlord

Yeah I think you could is helpful if it's the same size


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Wow thanks for your suggestion.
> I dunno how to mount them, mine have the 3d sensor on the top, no idea what it takes to unbezel.
> Maybe the easyest way would be to just buy 3/4 singular monitor stands.
> Can you use as forth monitor a different one? I have 3 spare asus ve278q and changedt to 144hz


I have 3x VG278HE debezeled, do it, you wont regret it!











The debezel thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1397263/the-official-debezelled-monitor-club/0_100


----------



## Swolern

Finally unlocked my voltage on my Titan to see what she can do. Just started with 1.3v.

1346mhz, not too shabby.









And for those who are wondering my lower 69% asic card OC higher than my other high asic card. At least @ 1.212.



Thanks Occamrazor!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Finally unlocked my voltage on my Titan to see what she can do. Just started with 1.3v.
> 
> 1346mhz, not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who are wondering my lower 69% asic card OC higher than my other high asic card. At least @ 1.212.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Occamrazor!


I plan to do this when my new fans come in. Which bios did you use?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I plan to do this when my new fans come in. Which bios did you use?


You have everything in my SIG!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Finally unlocked my voltage on my Titan to see what she can do. Just started with 1.3v.
> 
> 1346mhz, not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who are wondering my lower 69% asic card OC higher than my other high asic card. At least @ 1.212.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Occamrazor!


Anytime my Friend, anytime!


----------



## dpoverlord

lol was confused since htere were two 927Mhz and 1006Mhz. no worries I know I will have questions once I mod

Need to get the temps below 80/90C first


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> lol was confused since htere were two 927Mhz and 1006Mhz. no worries I know I will have questions once I mod
> 
> Need to get the temps below 80/90C first


wouldn't advise overclocking if your hitting them temps

id just flash to the 1006 and see how stable you can get it with the lowest volts possible


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> lol was confused since htere were two 927Mhz and 1006Mhz. no worries I know I will have questions once I mod
> 
> Need to get the temps below 80/90C first


Either bios will overclock the same, the 928 bios will just be able to clock at a lower speed during load. On air you risk blowing your VRMs @ 1.3v. Safest proven route has been the EK waterblocks.


----------



## Asus11

is there anyone gaming at 1.3v? if not what are peoples default volts for gaming etc?


----------



## skyn3t

Anyone with a Titan black around, Ed. Occamrazor are taking care things for me while I'm busy with life but my eyes still here. I will replay when i can. any question to ask Ed knows where to find me.

by the way

I just found out today that I was one of the [Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net I have to thank you all too and







are on me today.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Skupps can i ask a favor or anyone here with tri sli running in 16x8x16?
> 
> Could run a speed test on your cards and go in game at ur normal setting and idle in a spot looking at frame rate record the fpa then move around a minute and rwcord tge frame drop %
> 
> After wards go into bios and set 1 pcie to 8 so you have 16x8x8 and repeat ? I just want to see if there are any gains to this or not. Appreciate anyone that has the 10 minutes to do so.


I cud do that with crysis2, but from experience the result can change massively from one game to another due to many reasons and also need of pce bandwidth.
Atm having all sort of trouble even with windows update, then with mouse drivers. !!

Please mail me as reminder:
Jonnyjonny at mail.com

If I remember that review I saw, no game was affected by pcie 3 8x bandwidth limit. Highest bandwidth was needed by the game F1
3 safari crashes on my iphone5s to write this!
Take care


----------



## dpoverlord

Nice Sky!!

Temps wise I want to play with my setup a bit. But I am using OC Scanner to stress test the GPU. What settings are you using? I have mine set to 5000x2560 3d is set Furry Donut.

*EDIT* Really dumb question, but I think I found why my temps reach the range they do. in EVGA Precision X there is a part that says *Power Target* and *TEMP TARGET*

As you can see when it is set to 106% my temps and gpu clock go up then when the power target is set to 101 the core clock goes down. However.... look at the temps. They match exactly what the *Temp Target* is. Obviously this makes sense. But is it possible that Precision X is not as efficient and I should not be using it this way.

Please give your input since now I am really curious


----------



## Agent-A01

Someone with a 780ti or titan black please run this command in cmd prompt. msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,10

tell me what the number it returns is.

Make sure you are in the msi ab directory. Must be using one of the later betas of msi afterburner.

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Nice Sky!!
> 
> Temps wise I want to play with my setup a bit. But I am using OC Scanner to stress test the GPU. What settings are you using? I have mine set to 5000x2560 3d is set Furry Donut.
> 
> *EDIT* Really dumb question, but I think I found why my temps reach the range they do. in EVGA Precision X there is a part that says *Power Target* and *TEMP TARGET*
> 
> As you can see when it is set to 106% my temps and gpu clock go up then when the power target is set to 101 the core clock goes down. However.... look at the temps. They match exactly what the *Temp Target* is. Obviously this makes sense. But is it possible that Precision X is not as efficient and I should not be using it this way.
> 
> Please give your input since now I am really curious


Did you take a look at my guide?

*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

You can get some pointers there!


----------



## skupples

@Agent-A01 you are going to get better results with people wanting to help you, if you tell them what these commands actually do. Just Some advice, from some one waiting with bated breath to see people circumvent Nvidia Green Light.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Agent-A01 you are going to get better results with people wanting to help you, if you tell them what these commands actually do...


I have my fingers crossed for kittens... Lots of them


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Agent-A01 you are going to get better results with people wanting to help you, if you tell them what these commands actually do. Just Some advice, from some one waiting with bated breath to see people circumvent Nvidia Green Light.


I'd say most people wouldn't know what it meant if i were to explain anyways.

Regardless, its a read command. I need to know if Ti/titan black will accept commands.

Anyways, i have the commands that will gurantee voltage control, if above is tested first and verified.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Nice Sky!!
> 
> Temps wise I want to play with my setup a bit. But I am using OC Scanner to stress test the GPU. What settings are you using? I have mine set to 5000x2560 3d is set Furry Donut.
> 
> *EDIT* Really dumb question, but I think I found why my temps reach the range they do. in EVGA Precision X there is a part that says *Power Target* and *TEMP TARGET*
> 
> As you can see when it is set to 106% my temps and gpu clock go up then when the power target is set to 101 the core clock goes down. However.... look at the temps. They match exactly what the *Temp Target* is. Obviously this makes sense. But is it possible that Precision X is not as efficient and I should not be using it this way.
> 
> Please give your input since now I am really curious


The way it works is the Titans will run as fast as they can until they reach one of the set limits. 2 of the main limits are power, temp. When the Titan reaches that set limit, ex 82c temp, then the Titans will throttle(downclock your core) to keep the temp 82c or lower. When your limits are set to 95c and power 106% you will most likely be limited by power limits. Modded bios in OccamRazor's sig gets rids of most of those bullcrap limits, set by Nvidia, and lets the Titan really shine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I'd say most people wouldn't know what it meant if i were to explain anyways.
> 
> Regardless, its a read command. I need to know if Ti/titan black will accept commands.
> 
> Anyways, i have the commands that will gurantee voltage control, if above is tested first and verified.


Your best bet is hammering the 780Ti club. They spent months waiting for Voltage control, yet now they seem shy to respond... We only have 2-3 known titan black owners lurking in this thread. @vmanuelgm was asking about circumventing greenlight with titan black the other day... Hopefully it's not ManuelG from Nvidia checking up on us...again....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Your best bet is hammering the 780Ti club. They spent months waiting for Voltage control, yet now they seem shy to respond... We only have 2-3 known titan black owners lurking in this thread. @vmanuelgm was asking about circumventing greenlight with titan black the other day... Hopefully it's not ManuelG from Nvidia checking up on us...again....


+1 there are plenty of Ti's around, not too many blackies

I remember when Manual G came to this thread and stated our voltage mods didnt work and the voltage readouts were incorrect and we were not actually getting those volts. Then we showed him stable core clocks 100-200mhz higher vs stock bios max voltage clocks.

He never came back after that.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is there anyone gaming at 1.3v? if not what are peoples default volts for gaming etc?


A few guys i talked to are gaming @ 1.3v 24/7 for a while now with no issues. Ek blocked up.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Your best bet is hammering the 780Ti club. They spent months waiting for Voltage control, yet now they seem shy to respond... We only have 2-3 known titan black owners lurking in this thread. @vmanuelgm was asking about circumventing greenlight with titan black the other day... Hopefully it's not ManuelG from Nvidia checking up on us...again....


Trust me, I have been posting in both threads.. All quiet all of the sudden








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> +1 there are plenty of Ti's around, not too many blackies
> 
> I remember when Manual G came to this thread and stated our voltage mods didnt work and the voltage readouts were incorrect and we were not actually getting those volts. Then we showed him stable core clocks 100-200mhz higher vs stock bios max voltage clocks.
> 
> He never came back after that.


You got a link for that? I need a good laugh.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Trust me, I have been posting in both threads.. All quiet all of the sudden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a link for that? I need a good laugh.


Hmm, searched this thread, but couldnt find it. I could have sworn it was this thread. Maybe he had it deleted.


----------



## dpoverlord

look at this build anyone know how he gets those graphics. They look sick:


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> +1 there are plenty of Ti's around, not too many blackies
> 
> I remember when Manual G came to this thread and stated our voltage mods didnt work and the voltage readouts were incorrect and we were not actually getting those volts. Then we showed him stable core clocks 100-200mhz higher vs stock bios max voltage clocks.
> 
> He never came back after that.


Should have agreed with him.
oh, no extra voltage, you are right, no need for nvidia to 'fix' this ...


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Your best bet is hammering the 780Ti club. They spent months waiting for Voltage control, yet now they seem shy to respond... We only have 2-3 known titan black owners lurking in this thread. @vmanuelgm was asking about circumventing greenlight with titan black the other day... Hopefully it's not ManuelG from Nvidia checking up on us...again....


I dont have nothing to do with manuelg.

I just received a bios mod for my titan black from Agent01, but it is not working ok.

This is what Agent01 command shows:


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I dont have nothing to do with manuelg.
> 
> I just received a bios mod for my titan black from Agent01, but it is not working ok.
> 
> This is what Agent01 command shows:


Good.. Voltage control looks to be guaranteed to work









Since you are here, might as well screen cap proof.. Do these steps please.

First make sure you have latest msi afterburner. Go to msi ab directory > profiles. Add these lines under VEN_10DE and save. make sure AB is closed while you do this.

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h

After that, go to MSI AB settings, and click unlock voltage control monitoring.
Next, go to monitoring tab and scroll through and make sure voltage is checked.

This makes MSI AB read data directly from the controller and not through NVIDIA drivers.

now run these commands in a command prompt like you did last time.

msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,21,32 /wi3,20,D2,1A /wi3,20,D3,1B

Now look at the voltage graph. It should read 1.319 volts

Let me know if that works.

Edit: Do not try on air cooler. 1.32 is likely too much for air.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Good.. Voltage control looks to be guaranteed to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are here, might as well screen cap proof.. Do these steps please.
> 
> First make sure you have latest msi afterburner. Go to msi ab directory > profiles. Add these lines under VEN_10DE and save. make sure AB is closed while you do this.
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h
> 
> After that, go to MSI AB settings, and click unlock voltage control monitoring.
> Next, go to monitoring tab and scroll through and make sure voltage is checked.
> 
> This makes MSI AB read data directly from the controller and not through NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> now run these commands in a command prompt like you did last time.
> 
> msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,21,32 /wi3,20,D2,1A /wi3,20,D3,1B
> 
> Now look at the voltage graph. It should read 1.319 volts
> 
> Let me know if that works.


Hello.

Those steps work with stock bios??

I tried the mod you linked, but did not like it and reflashed original bios...


----------



## dpoverlord

Installed some new fans today. on idle I am at 53C. going to follow the guide, what are save settings to use on air... oh wait everyone here is on water lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Those steps work with stock bios??
> 
> I tried the mod you linked, but did not like it and reflashed original bios...


It's highly recommended to re-install video drivers and to delete the profiles folder inside of MSI-AB after flashing your bios.

My guess is that the cards are going to act like they will accept more voltage, but when clocks are applied we will see that it's not actually working... This has been the outcome of multiple different sites trying to break into ncp4206/08 on 780ti.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Installed some new fans today. on idle I am at 53C. going to follow the guide, what are save settings to use on air... oh wait everyone here is on water lol


Idling at 53°C? That seems off, loaded temps would be downright scary with idle that high...


----------



## dpoverlord

ok I uninstalled EVGA Precision X

Installed MSI Afterburner.

*Problem1* says it cannot connect to server.
*I setup the settings like Occam had them* then went to the Volt Mod guide

And when I enter the values

Code:



Code:


nsert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:

"msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
"msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"

I get:

followed by another message:
GPU:1: I2C 042099 :Invalid
I2C 032099 :41

Any ideas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Idling at 53°C? That seems off, loaded temps would be downright scary with idle that high...


They have always been this high since day 1, I think it has to do with Air vs water. I called EVGA about it once and he said 80-90 was fine


----------



## vmanuelgm

Well, first command ok

Second command, my pc shut off, and started to smell like burning house...

My titan black is gone after entering second command, smells like burning house and my pc cannot start with it pluged..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> ok I uninstalled EVGA Precision X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Installed MSI Afterburner.
> 
> *Problem1* says it cannot connect to server.
> *I setup the settings like Occam had them* then went to the Volt Mod guide
> 
> And when I enter the values
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nsert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:
> 
> "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
> "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"
> 
> I get:
> 
> followed by another message:
> GPU:1: I2C 042099 :Invalid
> I2C 032099 :41
> 
> Any ideas?


My thought would be that you don't want to do any volt modding with the kind of temps you are getting. I wouldn't use anything higher than what the modded bios provides, which is 1.212.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Installed some new fans today. on idle I am at 53C. going to follow the guide, what are save settings to use on air... oh wait everyone here is on water lol


Idle temps should be in the 30s on air. Something is wrong. Fix temps before OCing.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> *Those steps work with stock bios??*
> 
> I tried the mod you linked, but did not like it and reflashed original bios...


Correct.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Well, first command ok
> 
> Second command, my pc shut off, and started to smell like burning house...
> 
> My titan black is gone after entering second command, smells like burning house and my pc cannot start with it pluged..


OH MY!!!!!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Idle temps should be in the 30s on air. Something is wrong. Fix temps before OCing.


Hmmm. let me uninstall MSI and reinstall EVGA. Is it possible that it is always running on a load? Since it usual is 60C and reads GPU Clock 800MHZ


----------



## vmanuelgm

I have just disassembled it and smells terribly like burning house. But I cannot see anything burned at simple sight...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Well, first command ok
> 
> Second command, my pc shut off, and started to smell like burning house...
> 
> My titan black is gone after entering second command, smells like burning house and my pc cannot start with it pluged..


Well, if you did blow up your card, you are now in rarified air indeed: an official member of the 'Blown Titan' club, for those who dared to go just that little bit too far.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> They have always been this high since day 1, I think it has to do with Air vs water. I called EVGA about it once and he said 80-90 was fine


I'm on air, in a case with an odd airflow, still idles at 30'ish. Core clock drops to 324 too.



Somethings not right with your setup bud.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, if you did blow up your card, you are now in rarified air indeed: an official member of the 'Blown Titan' club, for those who dared to go just that little bit too far.


Too far? He was barely getting started.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Too far? He was barely getting started.


True, but he was trying to achieve something that - at the moment - can't be done period on a card that runs for a grand at the risk of destroying it, that counts for something.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I'm on air, in a case with an odd airflow, still idles at 30'ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings not right with your setup bud.


what does it read on idle for your gpu clock and voltage?

I reinstalled precision X it shows

GPU Clock 836Mhz
voltage 1000MN

temp: 56 degrees Fan Speed 79%

Power Target 100% Temp Target 80C


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Well, first command ok
> 
> Second command, my pc shut off, and started to smell like burning house...
> 
> My titan black is gone after entering second command, smells like burning house and my pc cannot start with it pluged..


http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php

sorry to hear this, especially such a pretty new card...


----------



## vmanuelgm

I would like Agent01 to explain what has happened...

My card is dead after second command...

Where are you, Agent??? Could you please give me some advice to reanimate the corpse??


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hmmm. let me uninstall MSI and reinstall EVGA. Is it possible that it is always running on a load? Since it usual is 60C and reads GPU Clock 800MHZ


There is a setting for it not to downclock during idle i think, never used it. Re-installing is a good start. What fan did you install and what were your idle temps with your stock fan?


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> what does it read on idle for your gpu clock and voltage?
> 
> I reinstalled precision X it shows
> 
> GPU Clock 836Mhz
> voltage 1000MN
> 
> temp: 56 degrees Fan Speed 79%
> 
> Power Target 100% Temp Target 80C


I trimmed it for the sake of the forum, here's a full snapshot:


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Well, first command ok
> 
> Second command, my pc shut off, and started to smell like burning house...
> 
> My titan black is gone after entering second command, smells like burning house and my pc cannot start with it pluged..


Ouch man...

Good luck getting ASUS to honor your warranty too. If anything on the card's PCB looks fried, they will most likely blame it on you and insta-void your warranty on top of a rejected RMA...


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> e]
> 
> Ouch man...
> 
> Good luck getting ASUS to honor your warranty too. If anything on the card's PCB looks' fried, they will most likely blame it on you and insta-void your warranty on top of a rejected RMA...


Luckily there isn't anything fried at simple sight, it only smells like burning. Only have to apply some cologne and back to my reseller...


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I trimmed it for the sake of the forum, here's a full snapshot:


Weird

not sure how to read that.

I just turned on Kboost and it looks like this:
GPU1:

GPU2:


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Ouch man...
> 
> Good luck getting ASUS to honor your warranty too. If anything on the card's PCB looks fried, they will most likely blame it on you and insta-void your warranty on top of a rejected RMA...


And this is why you should only ever buy GPU's from EVGA!!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on air, in a case with an odd airflow, still idles at 30'ish. Core clock drops to 324 too.
> 
> 
> 
> Somethings not right with your setup bud.


Cards tend to not idle properly when powering surround, even in 2D.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Weird
> 
> not sure how to read that.
> 
> I just turned on Kboost and it looks like this:
> GPU1:
> 
> GPU2:


K-boost tends to lock your cards in @ 3D speeds.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Well, first command ok
> 
> Second command, my pc shut off, and started to smell like burning house...
> 
> My titan black is gone after entering second command, smells like burning house and my pc cannot start with it pluged..
> 
> Agent01, now who is going to pay mi black???


What do you mean first command ok, 2nd command. You obviously done something wrong.

If you ran each command by itself, the result would be nothing. These commands must be ran in tandem with each other.

First command sets a given voltage, the 2nd and 3rd pair enable the controller to go into manual voltage mode. If you set each command one at a time, you have not followed directions.

3rdly. It is _virtually impossible_ for a card to blow under zero load. I have applied 1.6volts on my titan at IDLE to verify the range of acceptable voltages. My card did not blow up, so i know you typed something wrong.

If you had followed my instructions as i said correctly, which i said clearly to just run those commands and check voltage under msi ab with a screencap.

I dont know if your lack of fluent english was the problem or something else.

I have verified with a friend with a EVGA SC ACX that setting manual voltage does indeed work, i will see later if he can provide a screen cap.


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Weird
> 
> not sure how to read that.
> 
> I just turned on Kboost and it looks like this:


I just updated and included the AB sliders-whatever-they-call-it. I haven't used Precision in ages so I can't help you on that one I'm afraid, but your temps do appear to be a bit on the high side. I don't know if it's because you're running 3 monitors and SLI, I'm only pushing a single screen and card.

*Edit* - Ninja'd by Skupples









Others on here are going to be much more knowledgeable about it than I.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And this is why you should only ever buy GPU's from EVGA!!!!!!!!!
> Cards tend to not idle properly when powering surround, even in 2D.
> K-boost tends to lock your cards in @ 3D speeds.


A friend of mine has a 780ti with 3 monitors and it was idling at around 820mhz with temps in the 50s. It would only idle at 324mhz with 1 screen.

I havnt found a solution for that yet.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What do you mean first command ok, 2nd command. You obviously done something wrong.
> 
> If you ran each command by itself, the result would be nothing. These commands must be ran in tandem with each other.
> 
> First command sets a given voltage, the 2nd and 3rd pair enable the controller to go into manual voltage mode. If you set each command one at a time, you have not followed directions.
> 
> 3rdly. It is _virtually impossible_ for a card to blow under zero load. I have applied 1.6volts on my titan at IDLE to verify the range of acceptable voltages. My card did not blow up, so i know you typed something wrong.
> 
> If you had followed my instructions as i said correctly, which i said clearly to just run those commands and check voltage under msi ab with a screencap.
> 
> I dont know if your lack of fluent english was the problem or something else.
> 
> I have verified with a friend with a EVGA SC ACX that setting manual voltage does indeed work, i will see later if he can provide a screen cap.


I am spanish, but I understand english.

I just put first msi afterbuner with first command before comma, entered and then second command, entered, and pc shut off and smelled like burning.

Second command, fire burning in my card... That is the truth..


----------



## Agent-A01

Since manual voltage is possible, i will be making a full guide sometime later, maybe in a new thread because things seem to get lost in all these pages. Unless the thread owner wants to add it to the OP when it is finished.

I will try to get pictures and results with it, since i do not have a Ti on hand i will be required to get my friend to take pictures, depends on how much he is willing to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> *I just put first msi afterbuner with first command before comma, entered and then second command, entered, and pc shut off and smelled like burning.*


That is your problem. I said to enter all of those commands at once, not one by one.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And this is why you should only ever buy GPU's from EVGA!!!!!!!!!
> Cards tend to not idle properly when powering surround, even in 2D.
> K-boost tends to lock your cards in @ 3D speeds.


While I wish mine was EVGA, I could only get Asus branded ones. However, they did honor my RMA in pretty fair time, already got it back.

And yeah, I swapped the cooler with a silver one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> A friend of mine has a 780ti with 3 monitors and it was idling at around 820mhz with temps in the 50s. It would only idle at 324mhz with 1 screen.
> 
> I havnt found a solution for that yet.


the only solution i'm aware of is using Nvidia Inspector's Multi-monitor power saver, which forces 324mhz down clock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Since manual voltage is possible, i will be making a full guide
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> sometime later, maybe in a new thread because things seem to get lost in all these pages. Unless the thread owner wants to add it to the OP when it is finished.
> 
> I will try to get pictures and results with it, since i do not have a Ti on hand i will be required to get my friend to take pictures, depends on how much he is willing to do.
> That is your problem. I said to enter all of those commands at once, not one by one.
> 
> Looks like you will have to RMA it.


So you have some one who has given DMM proof that 780ti/titan black are accepting commands for voltage? Many people have gotten MSI-AB to report more voltage, just not actually provide it.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Since manual voltage is possible, i will be making a full guide sometime later, maybe in a new thread because things seem to get lost in all these pages. Unless the thread owner wants to add it to the OP when it is finished.
> 
> I will try to get pictures and results with it, since i do not have a Ti on hand i will be required to get my friend to take pictures, depends on how much he is willing to do.
> That is your problem. I said to enter all of those commands at once, not one by one.


Yes, you are right, bro, it is my problem..

Your words are very kind, gentleman...

Have a good day, clever man..


----------



## skupples

yeah... no one is going to want to help you, or try your commands if a wrong entry bricks the card...


----------



## Swolern

Hmm. I didnt know that about surround, I guess i never look at my idle clocks *Dpover* and i am on single screen atm. What are your load temps with stock clocks and new fan?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> I just updated and included the AB sliders-whatever-they-call-it. I haven't used Precision in ages so I can't help you on that one I'm afraid, but your temps do appear to be a bit on the high side. I don't know if it's because you're running 3 monitors and SLI, I'm only pushing a single screen and card.
> Others on here are going to be much more knowledgeable about it than I.


THX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And this is why you should only ever buy GPU's from EVGA!!!!!!!!!


Agreed.*ONLY BUY EVGA*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> A friend of mine has a 780ti with 3 monitors and it was idling at around 820mhz with temps in the 50s. It would only idle at 324mhz with 1 screen.
> I havnt found a solution for that yet.


On the phone with EVGA he said that the 836MHZ is the base clock and its running as it should. Basically since I have SLi and 4 30" monitors and Nvidia Contral Panel is set to Max performance, the Titans will never downclock.

*Sooooooo* what this means is that I am *NEVER IDLING* I'm at full load which has temps that hover at 48-52C

I have some 5-6 year old Artic Silver if I take apart the card and put this on, do you think its worth it?

AT this point this means we can O/C these cards so lets go back to MSI. Is MIS AB unable to connect to EVGA cards? Since these cards can run up to 90/95C per EVGA and if my full load temp is 50C I should still be good.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So you have some one who has given DMM proof that 780ti/titan black are accepting commands for voltage? Many people have gotten MSI-AB to report more voltage, just not actually provide it.


Did not use DMM, MSI AB showed correct voltage, i know it worked because i asked him to test his highest OC vs it with voltage. Since he is on air i gave him a 1.25v command, he got 60mhz out of the core. So it definitely works









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Yes, you are right, bro, it is my problem..
> 
> Your words are very kind, gentleman...
> 
> Have a good day, clever man..


Sorry, it happens, but dont blame me because you didn't do it as exactly as i said. Im sure the language barrier got in the way somewhere of that. Copy and paste is what i said, you ran those commands 1 by 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah... no one is going to want to help you, or try your commands if a wrong entry bricks the card...


Of course everything is at users risk, but i am not responsible for somebody typing the wrong commands/values. I also deduced he is on stock air cooler, but prior before all of this he was asking me for a bios with higher voltage and more TDP than the one i gave him(1.212 and 350watt tdp). He might have blown his card regardless. I guess some people dont have common sense?(not to be rude just point the obvious)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> THX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.*ONLY BUY EVGA*
> On the phone with EVGA he said that the 836MHZ is the base clock and its running as it should. Basically since I have SLi and 4 30" monitors and Nvidia Contral Panel is set to Max performance, the Titans will never downclock.
> 
> *Sooooooo* what this means is that I am *NEVER IDLING* I'm at full load which has temps that hover at 48-52C
> 
> I have some 5-6 year old Artic Silver if I take apart the card and put this on, do you think its worth it?
> 
> AT this point this means we can O/C these cards so lets go back to MSI. Is MIS AB unable to connect to EVGA cards? Since these cards can run up to 90/95C per EVGA and if my full load temp is 50C I should still be good.


You need to get onto skyn3t before messing with the voltage access, even still... I WOULD not go over 1.212V if your cards are going to 80C+ in games.
The bios will allow 1.212V.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did not use DMM, MSI AB showed correct voltage, i know it worked because i asked him to test his highest OC vs it with voltage. Since he is on air i gave him a 1.25v command, he got 60mhz out of the core. So it definitely works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it happens, but dont blame me because you didn't do it as exactly as i said. Im sure the language barrier got in the way somewhere of that. Copy and paste is what i said, you ran those commands 1 by 1.
> 
> Good luck with rma, swap with EVGA if possible.
> Of course everything is at users risk, but i am not responsible for somebody typing the wrong commands/values. I also deduced he is on stock air cooler, but prior before all of this he was asking me for a bios with higher voltage and more TDP than the one i gave him(1.212 and 350watt tdp). He might have blown his card regardless. I guess some people dont have common sense?(not to be rude just point the obvious)


No of course... It's always user beware.... The concerning part is that any of these commands have the ability to brick a card... As you said your self, entering them 1 by 1 should do nothing...







ahwell, bumps in the road. Onto the next Guinea pig.

double post, derp.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> what does it read on idle for your gpu clock and voltage?
> 
> I reinstalled precision X it shows
> 
> GPU Clock 836Mhz
> voltage 1000MN
> 
> temp: 56 degrees Fan Speed 79%
> 
> Power Target 100% Temp Target 80C


if you are under water, did you removed the clear plastic film and the other film protective from the thermal pad ?
even if you are on AIR the idle should be around 35c to 42c not 59c .


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No of course... It's always user beware.... The concerning part is that any of these commands have the ability to brick a card... As you said your self, entering them 1 by 1 should do nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahwell, bumps in the road. Onto the next Guinea pig.
> 
> double post, derp.


Well the first command does nothing without the other two. Its a command to set voltage to w/e you want. 2nd and 3rd are required to be set to a bit that tells the controller to not use dynamic DVID(voltages) based on load. I have tried setting these 2 to different values other than what the datasheet says and the only thing happens is the display goes out, telling me some unacceptable values cause the controller to shutdown. Shutting it down and restarting fixes it.

btw, no, none of these commands can brick a card. All of these commands are reset on a power cycle. These values are set into the firmware, and the absolutely DO NOT TOUCH commands are read only. These commands must be ran each time the PC is powered on. He most likely thought running any kind of voltage is safe( i assume he was on water prior, but that is not the case) and possibly mistyped the voltage amount. Who knows though.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You need to get onto skyn3t before messing with the voltage access, even still... I WOULD not go over 1.212V if your cards are going to 80C+ in games.
> The bios will allow 1.212V.


I can set max Voltage though in the bios right now the cards have gone a max of 1161MN so I could technically get a bit higher no? I was under the impression his BIos allows for more tweaking so I can get more Oomph right now the max speed I have ever gotten is around 1150MHZ should I just stay with this and be satisfied?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you are under water, did you removed the clear plastic film and the other film protective from the thermal pad ?
> even if you are on AIR the idle should be around 35c to 42c not 59c .


On AIR, seems my idle temp of 48-52C is not really idle thats my full load temp. EVGA told me that since its set to Max performance this is why its at that


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Well the first command does nothing without the other two. Its a command to set voltage to w/e you want. 2nd and 3rd are required to be set to a bit that tells the controller to not use dynamic DVID(voltages) based on load. I have not tried setting these 2 to different values other than what the datasheet says. Perhaps he set a wrong value, who knows.


I just copied your commands (copy and paste) and entered one by one. Well, not one by one, I did not reach the third, stopped at second.

I just pluged again my titan and has a shortcircuit, as it does not allow my pc shut on. With a different card, the pc shuts on perfectly. so something got burned making a shortcircuit.

Could you please explain what the second command does to card???

I am not a fool, I just copied your commands as you wrote them, with only variation of entering one by one. I just read your post again and you dont warn to use them at the same time...

Do you really know what your doing, man??? I used a lot of bios and commands previously, and never had a failure like this. I still cant believe it...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I can set max Voltage though in the bios right now the cards have gone a max of 1161MN so I could technically get a bit higher no? I was under the impression his BIos allows for more tweaking so I can get more Oomph right now the max speed I have ever gotten is around 1150MHZ should I just stay with this and be satisfied?
> On AIR, seems my idle temp of 48-52C is not really idle thats my full load temp. EVGA told me that since its set to Max performance this is why its at that


if you card idle that high I would not OC it to play. looks like you do have a very skyrocket heat pump on those cards. tell me why you do use the kboost, why not avoid it since you have the heat issue.


----------



## Remij

Man, the regular Titans are all sold out everywhere. I'm looking to buy another one. Does anyone know anywhere where they are in stock still?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I can set max Voltage though in the bios right now the cards have gone a max of 1161MN so I could technically get a bit higher no? I was under the impression his BIos allows for more tweaking so I can get more Oomph right now the max speed I have ever gotten is around 1150MHZ should I just stay with this and be satisfied?
> On AIR, seems my idle temp of 48-52C is not really idle thats my full load temp. EVGA told me that since its set to Max performance this is why its at that


Sky's bios will allow 1.212, removal of boost, and a much higher TDP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Man, the regular Titans are all sold out everywhere. I'm looking to buy another one. Does anyone know anywhere where they are in stock still?


My guess is that they have probably finally gone EOL.

wow you are right... They are sold out everywhere... It may be time to sell the titans, this could drive prices up a bit.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I just copied your commands (copy and paste) and entered one by one. Well, not one by one, I did not reach the third, stopped at second.
> 
> I just pluged again my titan and has a shortcircuit, as it does not allow my pc shut on. With a different card, the pc shuts on perfectly. so something got burned making a shortcircuit.
> 
> Could you please explain what the second command does to card???
> 
> I am not a fool, I just copied your commands as you wrote them, with only variation of entering one by one. I just read your post again and you dont warn to use them at the same time...
> 
> Do you really know what your doing, man??? I used a lot of bios and commands previously, and never had a failure like this. I still cant believe it...


Step clearly says
Quote:


> msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,21,32 /wi3,20,D2,1A /wi3,20,D3,1B


Where did i once say to do them one by one like this??
msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,21,32
msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,D2,1A
msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,D3,1B

Clearly i didnt say that.

The bios you PMed me about said "POWER AND VOLTAGE"

If you were to figure out things for yourself, you would know that raising voltage in MSI AB consequently raises boost clocks. Dont point the finger at me says its my fault you cant get it stable.
I did exactly as you asked, unlocked 1.212 and raised PT to 350 watts, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Man, the regular Titans are all sold out everywhere. I'm looking to buy another one. Does anyone know anywhere where they are in stock still?


I believe the vanilla Titans are not going to be sold anymore, only the Black version with their limited OCing ability. Thats why Titans are being sold above retail price on Ebay. I have seen Titans with stock air coolers selling for $1100 lately!!!!!







http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277432684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Yay Titan vanilla owners!!!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe the vanilla Titans are not going to be sold anymore, only the Black version with their limited OCing ability. Thats why Titans are being sold above retail price on Ebay. I have seen Titans with stock air coolers selling for $1100 lately!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277432684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Yay Titan vanilla owners!!!!!


mother of god... It's going to be hard to resist selling the three of mine, and just picking up 290x's in their place...

slinky is selling his for 1250$ a piece... I'm going to have to watch this closely, and make a choice quickly...


----------



## dpoverlord

Not using K boost was just utilizing it for a test.

Only have an overclock of 100 on stock clock and me clock


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe the vanilla Titans are not going to be sold anymore, only the Black version with their limited OCing ability. Thats why Titans are being sold above retail price on Ebay. I have seen Titans with stock air coolers selling for $1100 lately!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277432684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Yay Titan vanilla owners!!!!!


Wow.. amazon also shows insane prices for a *new* card. Some odd $1300 was the cheapest option last i checked.


----------



## skupples

it may be time for me to switch over to 290x's until Volta... I could easily flip these @ 1,100$ each if these prices stick... That would give me a good 750$ to stick in the bank for the rebuild.


----------



## Remij

Sell me one of yours Skupps


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> mother of god... It's going to be hard to resist selling the three of mine, and just picking up 290x's in their place...
> 
> slinky is selling his for 1250$ a piece... I'm going to have to watch this closely, and make a choice quickly...


Wow..... yeah, I have three as well. I haven't really even used mine (had them pretty much since launch). Hmmmm


----------



## Kane2207

Maybe I should just put mine up on eBay and get a 780Ti?

It's not underwater, so on the stock bios and the chances of me hitting 3GB+ on a single monitor are pretty slim....


----------



## dpoverlord

Xeon just came in going to test it out


----------



## Star Forge

I am so tempted to sell if the prices are going up on them. I can get a 780Ti Classified to pass the time before Maxwell.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Xeon just came in going to test it out


Keep us posted my Friend!









Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Well benching my 930 before the Xeon and made a post which I will addendum. Basically running all my benches again. Skupples thanks for the steam help!

Interesting note on max everything Batman Arkham utilized 4.7GB of memory per card...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/280_70#post_21888244


----------



## Ithanul

Dang, that explains the increased price on the Titans on ebay. Now I really wish I did win out on getting that one for around 900 bucks with full water block. O well.


----------



## ChronoBodi

dammit. Usually i buy new cards then sell old cards. I hate being without a GPU in the meantime.

Those prices are tempting though.....

dunno if i should, there's no Maxwell replacement yet.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Step clearly says
> Where did i once say to do them one by one like this??
> msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,21,32
> msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,D2,1A
> msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,D3,1B
> 
> Clearly i didnt say that.
> 
> The bios you PMed me about said "POWER AND VOLTAGE"
> 
> If you were to figure out things for yourself, you would know that raising voltage in MSI AB consequently raises boost clocks. Dont point the finger at me says its my fault you cant get it stable.
> I did exactly as you asked, unlocked 1.212 and raised PT to 350 watts, nothing more nothing less.


PS: For all newbie's sorry for those words.

when you looking for modding and getting thing's right why not ask ppl with a bit more knowledge and more popular. I'm not point fingers here but I hate when I seen the same issue happen again. In all kepler bios thread was showed up a guy with intention to help but in the end all turn out in catastrophe like did happen with the new Titan black owner.

@Agent-A01

If you are willing to help you need to bring your things to the table and show everyone how it works and how safe it is and if not safe enough you must state the "warning" like I have done and many here 2 OCN.

You seems to know a bit but not enough to give us now. I had asked about 5 members in the keplers bios thread to stop spreading wrong information and bad files to others but they only stopped when everything come out from the dark and shined to the public many members i could help and get them up and running "if I'm wrong come on now and tell it here or quite yourself forever" "who's marring here? j/k. serious and many lied to me before I get them fixed "I knew all" doesn't matter anymore. you may not read it before but I'm sure half of this thread know's it. first was telling me was my bios "I LOL many times to myself only "saying poor guy he think's that I don't know what he did" but i ignored that and fixed it never told them and never will.

It is good when you know something and can spread to others but is bad when you know half of things and cannot get it to work and break things.

Now i will ask you to please make sure your commands and how it works and post a guide. very important state the warning is is one. just don't give us the grape juice with a drop of alcohol and tell us you have a table wine cuz it not going to work.

sorry if I was rude in any of my citations but I had too.

my best for you and your journey that still a long way to go before asking our fellow's to burn they 1k GPU down.

PS: command's to hex or memory hex is giving one by one. you cannot trick the same controller at once it going and will destroy the table code causing the "BRICK".


----------



## RushiMP

I have my cards running overclocked damn near 24/7 so I decided to make some backplate heatsinks. Might be of interest to some of you.

GPU Backplate Mod


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Agent-A01
> It is good when you know something and can spread to others but is bad when you know half of things and cannot get it to work and break things.


Everything above is understood, except for this. I cannot be the one to blame because someone goofed on their end, nor does that mean i only know half of things and that it is my fault something broke for something of no fault of my own.

Anyways i will be posting a guide likely tomorrow.



Anyone who needs proof, click original of pic. voltage is shown being applied with those commands i listed earlier.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Everything above is understood, except for this. I cannot be the one to blame because someone goofed on their end, nor does that mean i only know half of things and that it is my fault something broke for something of no fault of my own.
> 
> Anyways i will be posting a guide likely tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who needs proof, click original of pic. voltage is shown being applied with those commands i listed earlier.


You may know you stuff but I had tested the 780 Ti is many different ways to try ti get it beyond 1.212v. voltage can be raised but not stabilized I could not get around it and many pro could not too. I'm not saying it is impossible but from what i have learned from the 780 to the KPE i can tell you my knowing has gone further than I was expecting to get ti done. May some ppl out there knows the work around if is one but it still un-cracked till now we have a not totally formed electrician engineer and a hacker guy working on the possibility no names but they are working on it too as I'm with a very little time but hope is the last to die in my legacy and will be always.

When the Ti come out I believe in the third day I was remote desktop testing it I did crash all day and night and if you raise the voltage and bench you get nothing but crash. the Titan Black is a 780 Ti with 6GB ram and a crimped chip soldered into it. sadly Nvidia did us a favor to play the slow dance in the middle of the party.


----------



## dpoverlord

In other bright news my Xeon is installed  WooHoo now if anyone has experience with Xeons I would like to direct you to my thread to help me O/C it  Right now its @ 4ghz at 30C
http://www.overclock.net/t/1471309/overclocking-xeon-5660-to-replace-i7-930-question/0_70#post_21889265
Booted up with the Xeon got to 4ghz with the same settings as my 930.

Then moved the multiplier to X23 and got to 4.5ghz.

The problem is bench wise I do not see a difference with this chip to the 930.

Any idea what settings I have that are wrong?


----------



## Ali3n77

With the commands of the Agent for the 780 and titan concerning the LLC I resolved the reboot pc with LLC disabled and ALL controls work perfectly.
With all the greatest respect and adoration for skyn3t and occamrazor do not understand why Agent should not complete or help to finally unlock the 780ti-titan black.
Agent said he'll do the driving and he also posted a screen with a 780ti with stable voltage for what I saw.
We look forward skyn3t and if the team join forces with agent would be a beautiful thing.
With my words I do not want to offend anyone and if I did this I apologize but I just wanted to say my thoughts.
Waiting for good news!


----------



## Luke212

i bought a titan yesterday for $580 so yeah if youre patient you can still get a good deal. i dont think the blacks are bad cards because they start 10% faster than the vanilla anyway.


----------



## liberato87

Review of the fullcover Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP for GTX 780 and TITAN , reference design.



LINK

enjoy!


----------



## spiderxjz82

Out of curiosity, I would like to know what the hex values are setting as well, I think when testing new methods with new cards it is best to be as open as possible.

Do you know for sure that setting a certain value to something, is actually doing what you think it is, and not telling the controller to dial something up to 11? For example.


----------



## Nunzi

This may be a good time to sell or trade my 2 titans with back plates & high flow brackets

a 75% & 78% asic


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> This may be a good time to sell or trade my 2 titans with back plates & high flow brackets
> 
> a 75% & 78% asic


hi what are high flow brackets? and how easy is it to replace brackets on graphics cards?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> hi what are high flow brackets? and how easy is it to replace brackets on graphics cards?


This



Allows better air flow out of the card. Takes 5 mintues or less to change out.


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What do you mean first command ok, 2nd command. You obviously done something wrong.
> 
> If you ran each command by itself, the result would be nothing. These commands must be ran in tandem with each other.
> 
> First command sets a given voltage, the 2nd and 3rd pair enable the controller to go into manual voltage mode. If you set each command one at a time, you have not followed directions.
> 
> 3rdly. It is _virtually impossible_ for a card to blow under zero load. I have applied 1.6volts on my titan at IDLE to verify the range of acceptable voltages. My card did not blow up, so i know typed something wrong.
> 
> If you had followed my instructions as i said correctly, which i said clearly to just run those commands and check voltage under msi ab with a screencap.
> 
> I dont know if your lack of fluent english was the problem or something else.
> 
> I have verified with a friend with a EVGA SC ACX that setting manual voltage does indeed work, i will see later if he can provide a screen cap.


Here all.
The explanations you have been given.
You've messed with the controls.
Yours is the problem of your gestures like the problem is your rma the card.
I have recommended you to friends what to do BEFORE you enter commands.
At the moment I have no 780ti / titan black but they are the owner of a Titan and the controls suggested by agent I have solved all the problems related to the LLC 0.
I had my pc restarts LLC with 0 games were unstable at certain frequencies LLC with 0.
With the commands I suggested a correct reading of the LLC as an explanation of Agent and the maximum stability of my Titan.
An example with heaven I could not get over 1306mhz core - 7000 MHz memory now with the string suggested by Agent can achieve fluency in 1402mhz - 7434mhz memory.
I have all the screen of the case is with CLL with either 0 Reads LLC as suggested by string.
Best wishes for your next card.
Greetings.


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This
> 
> Allows better air flow out of the card. Takes 5 mintues or less to change out.


thats cool man, i am thinking though, i can actually leave the bracket off all together. it looks even more high flow (obviously). i will put on some temp benchmarks when i do it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> thats cool man, i am thinking though, i can actually leave the bracket off all together. it looks even more high flow (obviously). i will put on some temp benchmarks when i do it.


How will you screw in the card to your case without the bracket?


----------



## Evange

Hey guys I realized I'm still using 327.23... should I update my drivers? If so to which version?


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How will you screw in the card to your case without the bracket?


screws are for pussies.... and... i dont use a tower case so its not a prob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before you do anything you had to ask YOU the explanation of all the commands before them.
> You made it in completely the wrong way.
> You burnt the board.
> Your problems are.
> If I had asked before doing anything would happen.
> If I had asked in what order do nothing would have happened.
> If I had asked how to put the commands maybe nothing would have happened.
> RMA card and stop making troll and give blame others for your mistakes.


Actually... people did ask, and the response was "they wouldn't understand if I told them" then he explained it later with more prodding.

Just keeping things accurate here...

this is the first time iv'e even been made aware that the buck controller can even take multiple commands @ the same time.

We look forward to DMM proof, & Ti's actually remaining stable, as people have gained control over voltage before with similar commands, but it was never stable.

I have three blacks in my shopping cart, just waiting for genuine conformation.


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Actually... people did ask, and the response was "they wouldn't understand if I told them" then he explained it later with more prodding.
> 
> Just keeping things accurate here...
> 
> this is the first time iv'e even been made aware that the buck controller can even take multiple commands @ the same time.
> 
> We look forward to DMM proof, & Ti's actually remaining stable, as people have gained control over voltage before with similar commands, but it was never stable.
> 
> I have three blacks in my shopping cart, just waiting for genuine conformation.


You quoto throughout.
The explanations have been given right?
Now we're all waiting for confirmation by the Agent as his post with all the driving because I also have 1 black titan in the cart.


----------



## Agent-A01

I have already verified 2 different ways of voltage control using offset voltage and manual set. DMM will not be possible from me, friend doesn't know how to use it, he was reluctant to do those commands in the first place.
1.25v did give him an extra 60mhz in WoW so it is applying, as afterburner shows.

I have seen zero evidence from others using "similar" commands, only from bios editing. I could possibly see why changing bios would cause instability because it could be conflicting with drivers.(if they were to try to enforce no voltage control).

As for vmanuelgm, ahem,

Your card was killed because of one of the following.
1. You mistyped one of the commands/and of because you did not follow directions accordingly.
2. You mistyped voltage amount and applied an exorbitant amount, causing the inductors to pop.
3. The 1.32 volts was too much for your AIR cooled card.( I tried 1.375 on friends with no issues, but it's possible I suppose)
4. by mistyping a command that was not an acceptable value, the controller shutdown(and voltage possibly overshot in the process) in an effort to protect itself.
5. The titan black is totally different than 780ti(unlikely)
I'll need someone to query a bunch of commands so I can compare default values to the Ti/ titan to see what's different.

Pick whichever one you want.

I need more information, so hang on a bit before you click the purchase button on those blacks


----------



## Jabba1977

Sorry vmanuelgm... I just read the bad news about your TITAN BLACK....R.I.P.

On another hand, I know this user and I can say he is REP+++ in Spain and an user with very good knowledge in hard, etc, etc.

So, personally, I am with vmanuelgm and if I put in her skin...upssss, I need too "A COHERENT EXPLANATION...."

Best regards...


----------



## Agent-A01

First you said you typed each command one after the other, and now you're saying you copied and pasted it all? Facepalm.

Secondly, I said before(read again) that the first command does nothing without the last two commands. I did not say doing them one by one would result in nothing at all

Thirdly I said way back mistyping one of the last two commands resulted in a controller shutdown. I tested it Myself.
You would have killed your own card even if this didn't happen, evident from asking for more than 350watt tdp and more "extra voltage".

I have done exactly what I posted before first, I know it works. You're going to tell me that it's my fault when I already have done it? LoL.

Regardless, You are at your own fault end of discussion.

Moving on.


----------



## skupples

Agent tons of people want when you claim to have. agent the evidence you speak of is not in this thread its in the first 3 months worth of the 780 thread


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Agent tons of people want when you claim to have. *agent the evidence you speak of is not in this thread its in the first 3 months worth of the 780 thread*


That doesn't mean much, 780s are mostly the same as the titan. If those commands were unstable on the 780 it would be unstable here as well. I have already posted proof that applied voltage works.

Other cards you say that have already been tried on that were unstable is another story, it may be the same weird phenomenon as some cards can use LLC and others cant.


----------



## tpi2007

Thread reopened.

Guys, keep it civil, and remember a few things:

1. As is clearly posted in the OP, this is the general rule of thumb to follow:

in the "BIOS flashing guide and fixes for broken flashes" section it's noted that:
Quote:


> QUICK BIOS FLASHING GUIDE:
> 
> I will not take any responsibility for damages caused by flashing the BIOS. Use the guide and the BIOS files at your own risk, this will void your warranty.


And in "OccamRazor's advanced GK110 OC guide" section you can find this:
Quote:


> DISCLAIMER: This is my view and my approach of the complicated and wonderful art of Overclocking, if you find any way to improve my guide i will be open to change it and give you credit for it! I take no responsibility for the usage of this information or hardware damage! Use this at YOUR OWN RISK!


Flashing GPUs with unofficial BIOSes and / or raising voltages and / or issuing unofficial low level commands to the GPU is a risk and voids the warranty, no matter who gives the advice. Ask all the questions you want in a polite manner and then draw your own conclusions, always bearing in mind that you're on your own and you're bearing the risk if something goes wrong.

2. Don't suggest to RMA broken cards as a result of these procedures. That is not what RMA is for.


----------



## Luke212

does anyone know the pci device id of the Titan Black? I want to know if its easier to mod in to a Tesla K20X than the Titan vanilla was.


----------



## Agent-A01

10DE 100C


----------



## provost

So, just got back from travels, and noticed a bunch of one post posters....not sure if from a throwaway account or what, as I can't understand a word they have posted.
So, what's up with Agent A01's volt control? Does it do anything for vanilla Titans?
Sorry, my eyes bled as I read some the incomprehensible posts, so if someone can enlighten me, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So, just got back from travels, and noticed a bunch of one post posters....not sure if from a throwaway account or what, as I can't understand a word they have posted.
> So, what's up with Agent A01's volt control? Does it do anything for *vanilla Titans*?
> Sorry, my eyes bled as I read some the incomprehensible posts, so if someone can enlighten me, that would be much appreciated.


Ofc it does, does it for all cards using ncp4006/08 controllers. Regular titan owners will have no issues with it. We are looking for more results for Ti users


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

So as of today, hacked vanilla Titans OC better than Black Titans? Even if one could unlock them, I don't see why upgrade to one now considering high end Maxwell cards are due later in the year. Would have been nice to have the Black released as the vanilla a year ago, along non reference models.

I ask because a friend received a huge amount of income tax money and wants to blow it away on a pair of Black Titans, I told him he's better off getting used vanilla titans or 780ti. Unless I'm missing something, Titan Black is essentially a 780ti with 6gb correct?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So as of today, hacked vanilla Titans OC better than Black Titans? Even if one could unlock them, I don't see why upgrade to one now considering high end Maxwell cards are due later in the year. Would have been nice to have the Black released as the vanilla a year ago, along non reference models.
> 
> I ask because a friend received a huge amount of income tax money and wants to blow it away on a pair of Black Titans, I told him he's better off getting used vanilla titans or 780ti. Unless I'm missing something, *Titan Black is essentially a 780ti with 6gb correct?*


Correct!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I honestly don't think the difference of 192 CUDA cores between the Titan and Titan Black will result in very much improvement in terms of benching even if you guys get them to over volt. Of course I'm sure they will be faster but not by enough to warrant the hassle of selling your regular Titans then buying the Blacks, installing, doing these hacks, etc. I have no interest in selling my vanilla Titans personally (except if people really are getting over $1k for their cards) because I'd end up going through all that trouble to get what, 2-3FPS more in Valley? Now if I already had Blacks I'd definitely be all over this thread begging somebody to figure out voltage control but I really don't think 192 CUDA cores is going to make that big of a difference...


----------



## VSG

That + not-so-crippled double precision compute.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Ofc it does, does it for all cards using ncp4006/08 controllers. Regular titan owners will have no issues with it. We are looking for more results for Ti users


As others have pointed out, not a lot of existing happy Titan owners with their already working volt unlock are motivated to upgrade to Titan Black even if the hack works. And, that includes yours truly.

Now, if you have a override on the ncp4006 chip for Ti non ref cards, I.e. 780 Ti kingpin and 780 Ti classified, you may find a more receptive audience in these respective owner's club. People who bought the non ref are presumably more daring and and would like to overclock beyond what's cooked into the stock volt unlock through the classy tool or ev bot.
If your promised holy grail works, non ref owners might see higher over clocks, I would surmise.
I would try it on my non ref Ti, but I will be traveling again, so who knows when I might get a chance to do even what I have been planning to do with KPE ln2.
But, ln2 guys can over clock just fine, it's the non ln2 overclockers who may benefit from it, If this indeed work.....just a thought....


----------



## skupples

The best thing about titan black is B1 revision. 4 more TMU is nice, which ofc includes the 192 cores, but meh... The best thing about it is the better chance @ a lottery ticket due to the B1 revision chip.

So far the commands are doing the same thing as the commands Skyn3t passed out in PM months ago, it will accept the voltage, but is hard locking the drivers.


----------



## provost

What does B1 revision mean anyway? It could just be a slick marketing angle?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> What does B1 revision mean anyway? It could just be a slick marketing angle?


it's a new revision of the chip, it requires less voltage @ higher clocks. It's definitely not a marketing gimmick. It's easy to tell when comparing vanilla 780's Vs. new 780's coming with the B1 revision.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's a new revision of the chip, it requires less voltage @ higher clocks. It's definitely not a marketing gimmick. It's easy to tell when comparing vanilla 780's Vs. new 780's coming with the B1 revision.


This is the first I am hearing of it, has this been documented anywhere?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This is the first I am hearing of it, has this been documented anywhere?


Just go look @ the way 780Ti clocks @ 1.212V Titan @ 1.212v. You are lucky to get 1200+ out of 1.212V titan, where as a good 780ti will easily do 1300mhz+ @ 1.212V...

Same thing was going on with vanilla 780, people were hunting for B1 revision chips when they were first switching over.

it sounds like some people are getting the new commands to work, and others aren't... very interesting...


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> As others have pointed out, not a lot of existing happy Titan owners with their already working volt unlock are motivated to upgrade to Titan Black even if the hack works. And, that includes yours truly.
> 
> Now, if you have a override on the ncp4006 chip for Ti non ref cards, I.e. 780 Ti kingpin and 780 Ti classified, you may find a more receptive audience in these respective owner's club. People who bought the non ref are presumably more daring and and would like to overclock beyond what's cooked into the stock volt unlock through the classy tool or ev bot.
> If your promised holy grail works, non ref owners might see higher over clocks, I would surmise.
> I would try it on my non ref Ti, but I will be traveling again, so who knows when I might get a chance to do even what I have been planning to do with KPE ln2.
> But, ln2 guys can over clock just fine, it's the non ln2 overclockers who may benefit from it, If this indeed work.....just a thought....


NCP4206 is only on reference cards, the kingpin/classifieds use a totally different PWM management controller. These wont work on anything other than reference Gk110 cards.

We have 1 person over in the Ti thread where it works, so the titan black will work as well(both are B1 chips)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This is the first I am hearing of it, has this been documented anywhere?


So, hows your KPE? recovered i hope!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just go look @ the way 780Ti clocks @ 1.212V Titan @ 1.212v. You are lucky to get 1200+ out of 1.212V titan, where as a good 780ti will easily do 1300mhz+ @ 1.212V...
> 
> Same thing was going on with vanilla 780, people were hunting for B1 revision chips when they were first switching over.
> 
> it sounds like some people are getting the new commands to work, and others aren't... very interesting...


I found out why VETDRMS did not work correctly

I set the same value he used and i too got problems, screen went flashing and froze.

value of 20 is a no no, 1F is highest i can use without issues. which is +194mv


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> So, hows your KPE? recovered i hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I have not had the chance to try it out yet, grad student deadlines









I will be able to get back to my desktop on Thursday hopefully so I will be testing it out first thing then. If that does not do anything I have to dismantle my loop.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have not had the chance to try it out yet, grad student deadlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be able to get back to my desktop on Thursday hopefully so I will be testing it out first thing then. If that does not do anything I have to dismantle my loop.


Keep me posted!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just go look @ the way 780Ti clocks @ 1.212V Titan @ 1.212v. You are lucky to get 1200+ out of 1.212V titan, where as a good 780ti will easily do 1300mhz+ @ 1.212V...
> 
> Same thing was going on with vanilla 780, people were hunting for B1 revision chips when they were first switching over.
> 
> it sounds like some people are getting the new commands to work, and others aren't... very interesting...


I guess it's good for new buyers that really want a Titan Black, but if the gain is no more than 100mhz at the same voltage a used vanilla titan, with skyn3t bios and voltage hack is still a better choice in my opinion.

Did you get your new case yet? Looks like you're gonna have some fun with all that room


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I guess it's good for new buyers that really want a Titan Black, but if the gain is no more than 100mhz at the same voltage a used vanilla titan, with skyn3t bios and voltage hack is still a better choice in my opinion.
> 
> Did you get your new case yet? Looks like you're gonna have some fun with all that room


Not yet. I'm expecting it to ship @ the end of the week!

I'm trying to figure out what all i'm going to need, but i'm just going to wait until it's here. I know for certain i'm going to need allot longer cables for EVERYTHING. The only planned upgrades is the XSPC 3x DDC pump top, a third DDC, and one more 480.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys so far having a succesful O/C at 4.6GHZ and now priming it normal temps of my cpu at 36C and stock temps of the GPU are around 50-60C now. YaY!

In other news I need some new ram. Any ideas what would be good my on my x58 running 3 x 2 gb G skills and debating:

*1.* buy 3 more 2GB dimms or go for a new setup like 6x4Gb or 3 x 8GB. What ya think?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys so far having a successful O/C at 4.6GHZ and now priming it normal temps of my cpu at 36C and stock temps of the GPU are around 50-60C now. YaY!
> 
> In other news I need some new ram. Any ideas what would be good my on my x58 running 3 x 2 gb G skills and debating:
> 
> *1.* buy 3 more 2GB dimms or go for a new setup like 6x4Gb or 3 x 8GB. What ya think?


Way to go Dude!!!! I dared you to get it to 4.6Ghz and you did it!!!
Next time im in NY the drinks are on me!








Do you need it? More mem could mean less OC as you will stress the CPU memory controller!

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Way to go Dude!!!! I dared you to get it to 4.6Ghz and you did it!!!
> Next time im in NY the drinks are on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need it? More mem could mean less OC as you will stress the CPU memory controller!
> 
> Ed


thanks Bro!

I DEF need more memory. Would it be better to sell my current Ram then and just go for a 3 x 4 or 3 x 8 GB package?


----------



## SDMODNoob

Just wanted to clarify something before I purchase it. A hydro copper edition Titan is just like any other Titan correct? There won't be a problem running it with my super clocked editions if I remove the waterblock and put on my own EK block right? Just want to make sure before I buy it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDMODNoob*
> 
> Just wanted to clarify something before I purchase it. A hydro copper edition Titan is just like any other Titan correct? There won't be a problem running it with my super clocked editions if I remove the waterblock and put on my own EK block right? Just want to make sure before I buy it.


Correct. Will be no problem.
And +1 for the EK block. Its much better for the OC/OV, keeping those VRMs cool.


----------



## djriful

Can the TITAN get unstable from too much voltages?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Can the TITAN get unstable from too much voltages?


Yes, depends on card. But generally it becomes unstable with high temps


----------



## dpoverlord

So the max the Titan is hitting is around 60-70C On stock EVGA it will go +100/+100 when I go +200 on the stock it crashes. Makes sense since it does not have any overvoltage set. In your recommendation should I try using the internal overvoltage or would I have better luck with the bios?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So the max the Titan is hitting is around 60-70C On stock EVGA it will go +100/+100 when I go +200 on the stock it crashes. Makes sense since it does not have any overvoltage set. In your recommendation should I try using the internal overvoltage or would I have better luck with the bios?


custom BIOS like skynet will get rid of throttling and therefore stabilize voltage given to the card. So, you would be able to apply 1.21 v and get the maximum clock possible with that voltage. Please, be careful with your cards since you are on air...Don't get too crazy with OC and voltage in such situation.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So the max the Titan is hitting is around 60-70C On stock EVGA it will go +100/+100 when I go +200 on the stock it crashes. Makes sense since it does not have any overvoltage set. In your recommendation should I try using the internal overvoltage or would I have better luck with the bios?


Unless you go water, which runs around 30-40'c.


----------



## dpoverlord

Going to change the bios of the titans today.

Few questions:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19390_70#post_21280682

Do I run MSI first or do I change the bios of the cards first? Just confused on this part since I dont want to mess anything up


----------



## Luke212

Can someone please explain what LLC is? I use skynet mod at 1.21v on air. Is there any benefit for using LLC in this case?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> Can someone please explain what LLC is? I use skynet mod at 1.21v on air. Is there any benefit for using LLC in this case?


LLC is load line calibration, its to combat voltage drop under load, so set to 00 there would be no votlage drop under load, where default of 53% LLC would equate to roughly .02-04 volts drop depending on load type.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Going to change the bios of the titans today.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19390_70#post_21280682
> 
> Do I run MSI first or do I change the bios of the cards first? Just confused on this part since I dont want to mess anything up


Change the bios first, otherwise I do not know if the AB hack would work, then again if it did you'd just throttle like mad hitting the TDP limit anyways. Flash, then apply the link you listed.

As others have said, *be very careful since you are on air*. Even on water VRM's can get very hot even with EK blocks, make sure you have adequate cooling in your case. Have fun and be safe


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> LLC is load line calibration, its to combat voltage drop under load, so set to 00 there would be no votlage drop under load, where default of 53% LLC would equate to roughly .02-04 volts drop depending on load type.


why does Nvidia choose to use 50% regulation and not use a setting of 00 (maximum LLC, minimum vdrop), which would provide most consistent regulation? in other words what are the downsides to choosing 00 (maximum LLC)?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> why does Nvidia choose to use 50% regulation and not use a setting of 00 (maximum LLC, minimum vdrop), which would provide most consistent regulation? in other words what are the downsides to choosing 00 (maximum LLC)?


The down side on air is MORE HEAT, and shorter hardware lifespan. It exists as a protection measure. It's not going to blow up your GPU, but it can definitely shorten lifespan.


----------



## Creator

Finally got my second Titan back from RMA. This one has an ASIC of 83.1%, which is pretty good for GK110. My other one is 73.1%. Can't wait to get them back under water. And this time I will be placing thermal pads on the R33 chokes!


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Finally got my second Titan back from RMA. This one has an ASIC of 83.1%, which is pretty good for GK110. My other one is 73.1%. Can't wait to get them back under water. And this time I will be placing thermal pads on the R33 chokes!


Nice lottery!


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Finally got my second Titan back from RMA. This one has an ASIC of 83.1%, which is pretty good for GK110. My other one is 73.1%. Can't wait to get them back under water. And this time I will be placing thermal pads on the R33 chokes!


i am not sure you understand my question, or maybe I dont understand your point. increasing LLC to maximum(00) doesnt necessarily mean increased voltage because if you set LLC to maximum (00) and at the same time reduce the bios voltage you get the same resulting load voltage. So why does nvidia not do this? why do they prefer a higher bios voltage and lower LLC regulation?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i am not sure you understand my question, or maybe I dont understand your point. increasing LLC to maximum(00) doesnt necessarily mean increased voltage because if you set LLC to maximum (00) and at the same time reduce the bios voltage you get the same resulting load voltage. So why does nvidia not do this? why do they prefer a higher bios voltage and lower LLC regulation?


LLC exists as a protection measure. LLC Cancels out what is called "Vdroop" on CPU's. As in, if you set the voltage to 1.212, then put it under load, it's going to droop down to ~1.18.. Nvidia runs LLC @ 53% to protect the cards from damage, and to prolong life span. They do this for the exact same reasons Intel & AMD do it, which once again, is to protect the card, reduce heat, & prolong lifespan.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Change the bios first, otherwise I do not know if the AB hack would work, then again if it did you'd just throttle like mad hitting the TDP limit anyways. Flash, then apply the link you listed.
> As others have said, *be very careful since you are on air*. Even on water VRM's can get very hot even with EK blocks, make sure you have adequate cooling in your case. Have fun and be safe


Occam is being nice and walking me through it







we unlocked the volts already, said not to implement LLC and now going to flash the bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Finally got my second Titan back from RMA. This one has an ASIC of 83.1%, which is pretty good for GK110. My other one is 73.1%. Can't wait to get them back under water. And this time I will be placing thermal pads on the R33 chokes!


Sorry for my dumb question but how can you tell what your ASIC is and I take a higher ASIC allows you to OC higher?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LLC exists as a protection measure. LLC Cancels out what is called "Vdroop" on CPU's. As in, if you set the voltage to 1.212, then put it under load, it's going to droop down to ~1.18.. Nvidia runs LLC @ 53% to protect the cards from damage, and to prolong life span. They do this for the exact same reasons Intel & AMD do it, which once again, is to protect the card, reduce heat, & prolong lifespan.


Makes sense to me now did nto think of relating it to a chip, on Air I would assume we wouldn't need to account for LLC really.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> why does Nvidia choose to use 50% regulation and not use a setting of 00 (maximum LLC, minimum vdrop), which would provide most consistent regulation? in other words what are the downsides to choosing 00 (maximum LLC)?


Those are default values for the controller implementation, my guess nvidia didnt mess with them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The down side on air is MORE HEAT, and shorter hardware lifespan. It exists as a protection measure. It's not going to blow up your GPU, but it can definitely shorten lifespan.


Not really. Do note that nvidia is already adding an extra offset of 18mv with DD=03. Why not set that to 00 and set LLC to 0, same voltage applies there will be no lifespan shortening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Sorry for my dumb question but how can you tell what your ASIC is and I take a higher ASIC allows you to OC higher?


download GPU-Z and right click on the top of the window, > asic


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Occam is being nice and walking me through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we unlocked the volts already, said not to implement LLC and now going to flash the bios
> *Sorry for my dumb question but how can you tell what your ASIC is and I take a higher ASIC allows you to OC higher?
> *Makes sense to me now did nto think of relating it to a chip, on Air I would assume we wouldn't need to account for LLC really.


You can use gpu-z to read your asic. Not necessarily high asic correspond to high OC...


----------



## Luke212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LLC exists as a protection measure. LLC Cancels out what is called "Vdroop" on CPU's. As in, if you set the voltage to 1.212, then put it under load, it's going to droop down to ~1.18.. Nvidia runs LLC @ 53% to protect the cards from damage, and to prolong life span. They do this for the exact same reasons Intel & AMD do it, which once again, is to protect the card, reduce heat, & prolong lifespan.


that doesnt answer my question. a card with normal LLC and BIOS Voltage set at 1.212v will result in a loaded voltage of 1.18v. a card with LLC set to maximum and bios voltage set to 1.18v will result in a loaded voltage of 1.18v. So my point is that the loaded voltage is the same either way. So why do nvidia not just release cards with a slightly lower bios voltage and LLC set to maximum? it would produce the exact same result.

a third alternative is to run your card at 1.25V and no LLC at all, resulting in loaded voltage of 1.18V.... see its exactly the same result.

So I am looking for someone to explain since all 3 methods can produce the same loaded volume, which way is better and since the loaded voltage is the same in all 3 what is the difference?


----------



## dpoverlord

Ok flashed with Occams AMAZING Help...

Now to Overclock them but here you guys go:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zx9z/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3yf2r/

Looking for Asic

GPU1 (not sure which port) shows an Asic Quality of 74.1%
GPU2 (not sure which port) shows an Asic Quality of 61%

I take it 61 is bad?


----------



## skupples

ASIC really means nothing when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ASIC really means nothing when it comes to overclocking.


Really? What actually does it mean then? Curious now


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> i am not sure you understand my question, or maybe I dont understand your point. increasing LLC to maximum(00) doesnt necessarily mean increased voltage because if you set LLC to maximum (00) and at the same time reduce the bios voltage you get the same resulting load voltage. So why does nvidia not do this? why do they prefer a higher bios voltage and lower LLC regulation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LLC exists as a protection measure. LLC Cancels out what is called "Vdroop" on CPU's. As in, if you set the voltage to 1.212, then put it under load, it's going to droop down to ~1.18.. Nvidia runs LLC @ 53% to protect the cards from damage, and to prolong life span. They do this for the exact same reasons Intel & AMD do it, which once again, is to protect the card, reduce heat, & prolong lifespan.


I understand the LLC function is when changing clock and voltage there is a short moment when more voltage is needed than the one needed once it is stable. For example card idle at 300mhz with ex 0,8v then the card is put under load, 1150mhz and 1,212v soon after the LLC tells how much the v can drop and the volts go down to example 1,18. If it would jump directly to 1150/1,18 there would be more risk to crash. If it would stay at 1,212 it would use more current for nothing.
Tell me if I'm wrong.

By the way I just readed ten pages of this thread







always following.

On my pc I reinstalled windows 7, by the updates in the first 3 days it got unstable, means it sometime fails at boot








I'm also having some strange slow downs almost like Luna







(haven't disabled the services running in background yet).

Question what drivers do you run? I installed the 314 as, if I remember correctly, crysis2 worked at best with these.

If you like fps games and fast action I invite you to come to play crysis2 multiplayer, the 10$ for crysis2 maximum edition are the money I best spent in my life (well no maybe at first place I'd put a condom)









Cheers guys


----------



## dpoverlord

By the Way Does anyone know how to permanently turn off Geforce experience on Startup? It seems it always crops back up... soo annoying


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ASIC really means nothing when it comes to overclocking.


Do you know of what is ASIC the measure?
Is it an esteem due to values ex. Volt/clock? Have no idea


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke212*
> 
> that doesnt answer my question. a card with normal LLC and BIOS Voltage set at 1.212v will result in a loaded voltage of 1.18v. a card with LLC set to maximum and bios voltage set to 1.18v will result in a loaded voltage of 1.18v. So my point is that the loaded voltage is the same either way. So why do nvidia not just release cards with a slightly lower bios voltage and LLC set to maximum? it would produce the exact same result.
> 
> a third alternative is to run your card at 1.25V and no LLC at all, resulting in loaded voltage of 1.18V.... see its exactly the same result.
> 
> So I am looking for someone to explain since all 3 methods can produce the same loaded volume, which way is better and since the loaded voltage is the same in all 3 what is the difference?


When in doubt, follow the money with applied business logic...lol
My guess is this allows Nvidia's AIB partners to price differentiate otherwise identical skus based on a nuanced pwm controller that can adjust LLC , thus effectively resulting in different boost values out of the box. So for example, SC vs non SC evga version of the same card, and so on.
Just a guess though.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Really? What actually does it mean then? Curious now


* "ASIC score is more an indication for nvidia and amd and for us only a measure of leakage in our chips thanks to W1zzard from TechPowerup, its good to know the ASIC if youre going to run SLI because it want to have closely similar ASIC score on your cards because they will have similar voltages and you can clock/volt them together without having to go separate settings if you get big difference ASIC ( i.e: 60% - 80%)
@TSMC for nvidia and FAB1 for AMD, as the chips are removed from the waffer, tested and fused with the voltage is reflected on the leakage of every chip

*Originally Posted by Dave Baumann Product manager AMD*
_"Actually, it does the opposite! We scale the voltage based on leakage, so the higher leakage parts use lower voltage and the lower leakage parts use a higher voltage - what this is does narrow the entire TDP range of the product. Everything is qualified at worst case anyway; all the TDP calcs and the fan settings are completed on the worst case for the product range"_

A high leakage card operates at lower voltage to balance the otherwise higher power draw and temps. It will also overclock higher than what a low leakage card would. The problem is though, cards usually have a limit of voltage increase, i.e. say +150mV , which means AB could overvolt a 1.15V card to 1.3V, but a 1.1V card would crash above 1.25V.

A high leakage card is what you want if you do extreme OC, and you can keep the card cool (H20,LN2 etc.). Your mileage will vary of course, not all low VID cards are good OC cards, and not all high VID cards OC bad. It's a part of product binning, they try to fit in as many chips as possible to a similar ASIC spec.

From "the man" *W1zzard - Techpowerup* himself:

_it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical ranges of gpu leakages_

* You are online with me on skype, you can ask me directly!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skynet)


----------



## dpoverlord

So here are the results.

I can get to +150 and +200 but the temps go to high shutting down the card.

*1*So I moved GPU2(bottom card) and swapped them with the top since it was always a bit hotter.

Changed a little not much
*2* Moved bottom card to the bottom.
Top card on Overclock only hit around 60-70C
Bottom card hit 90C Why? It's the bottom of the case and I need to dremel some metal out for it to be able to let out the air.

*3.* Seems the most I will see is +100Mhz on the card. This is better than what I had before at 1050... So now I am at 1097 / 1100.

*This is the card before the bios overclock*


*Ths is the card on 3 way SLI 1 card SC notice the 1137MHZ no problem DEF. should have kept that card :-() Also this is at +100*
The irony is the SC card I sold out back in Sept had higher marks lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




This is the card with 2 @ +100




*This is the card now with an OC*


Spoiler: Thief 1097 temps hit 85










Spoiler: Batman 1097


----------



## _REAPER_

Stupid quesitons but though thought I would ask anyway

1. I am thinking to get Titan Black x3 going from Titan what do you guys think?

2. I am looking to get a new PSU I was going to wait for the Corsair 1500W but thinking to just go ahead with the 1200W. Any suggestions


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Stupid quesitons but though thought I would ask anyway
> 
> 1. I am thinking to get Titan Black x3 going from Titan what do you guys think?
> 
> 2. I am looking to get a new PSU I was going to wait for the Corsair 1500W but thinking to just go ahead with the 1200W. Any suggestions


What is your Titan hitting temperature wise right now?
Whats the Asic
--- go to GPU Z righg click top left and click ASIC score report back also tell us what your temp / clocks on your titan are.
Are you on 3 reg titans 3 SC titans or just 1 titan/sc? let us know


----------



## Swolern

Titan to Titan Black is a side-grade at best due to the Blacks overvolting limitations.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Stupid quesitons but though thought I would ask anyway
> 
> 1. I am thinking to get Titan Black x3 going from Titan what do you guys think?
> 
> 2. I am looking to get a new PSU I was going to wait for the Corsair 1500W but thinking to just go ahead with the 1200W. Any suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> What is your Titan hitting temperature wise right now?
> Whats the Asic
> --- go to GPU Z righg click top left and click ASIC score report back also tell us what your temp / clocks on your titan are.
> Are you on 3 reg titans 3 SC titans or just 1 titan/sc? let us know
Click to expand...

Right now my titans dont get over 45C when gaming with a mild OC on the GPUs and the CPU.


----------



## dpoverlord

Read what I wrote,

What's your asic and what is your best overclock speeds and volts?


----------



## friskiest

My experience with GK110 ASIC Values...

-MSI GTX780 - ASIC 65.3% - Stock bios (1.187v) 1176 MHz Core - Custom Bios (1.212v) 1202 MHz Core - *Max OC 1372 MHz Core @ 1.45v* - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1172933

-Zotac GTX780 - ASIC 80.2% - Stock bios (1.200v) 1215 MHz Core - Custom Bios (1.212v) 1241 MHz Core - *Max OC Haven't pushed yet*

-Gigabyte GTX Titan 1 - ASIC 73.3% - Stock bios (1.187v) 1202 MHz Core - Custom bios: Haven't pushed yet.

-Gigabyte GTX Titan 2 - ASIC 69.5% - Stock bios (1.187v) 1202 MHz Core - Custom bios: Haven't pushed yet.

----
Once my rigs are up and fully running, I will first push the Zotac, hoping it will beat my old MSI score.

The Zotac and both Titans are all waiting for waterblocks to be fitted and volts to be maxed.

Titan 1 and 2 are two serial numbers apart - if that means anything - who knows? Their ASICS are similar and they OC'd more or less the same out of the box.

I think it's dangerous to automatically assume you will OC higher or lower based on ASIC alone.

It is however a good indicator. I was bummed about my initial OC on my MSI GTX 780, but once it was flashed with Sky's bios and Zawarudo's tool was used, I was pleasantly surprised.

Focus less on the ASIC, and just push your cards as much as you can


----------



## djriful

I don't see the point going from GTX TITAN to GTX TITAN Black.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I don't see the point going from GTX TITAN to GTX TITAN Black.


Becuase people can that's the reason and some people just want to









But in performance no


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Stupid quesitons but though thought I would ask anyway
> 
> 1. I am thinking to get Titan Black x3 going from Titan what do you guys think?
> 
> 2. I am looking to get a new PSU I was going to wait for the Corsair 1500W but thinking to just go ahead with the 1200W. Any suggestions


1. if you hit the lottery then it will be worth it, you will end up with +1300mhz Titans stock voltages, if not, you're stuck with regular/lower titans plus the $$$$ difference you payed for them!

2. Shilka advised LEPA 1600W and i concur with the "Master of PSU's"!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Baasha

^^Do NOT get the Lepa G1600. It was also recommended to me by a couple of PSU "gurus" and it was an absolute turd.

The 12V rails on the Lepa are terrible. My Antec HCP-1200 ran circles around the Lepa all day. I was running 4-Way SLI Titan SCs OC'd to 1150Mhz @ 1.212V as well as a highly OC'd 3970X @ 4.8Ghz.

The Lepa G1600 made the computer shut off and reboot (similar to what I'm going through now with the Antec HCP-1300) under load (benchmarks & games).


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1. if you hit the lottery then it will be worth it, you will end up with +1300mhz Titans stock voltages, if not, you're stuck with regular/lower titans plus the $$$$ difference you payed for them!
> 
> 2. Shilka advised LEPA 1600W and i concur with the "Master of PSU's"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thought the titan black was this:

From evga site
Part Number: 06G-P4-3791-KR

967MHz Base Clock
1072MHz Boost Clock
6144MB GDDR5 Memory
7000MHz Memory Clock
336GB/s Memory Bandwidth

That's basically what my card runs overclocked


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> ^^Do NOT get the Lepa G1600. It was also recommended to me by a couple of PSU "gurus" and it was an absolute turd.
> 
> The 12V rails on the Lepa are terrible. My Antec HCP-1200 ran circles around the Lepa all day. I was running 4-Way SLI Titan SCs OC'd to 1150Mhz @ 1.212V as well as a highly OC'd 3970X @ 4.8Ghz.
> 
> The Lepa G1600 made the computer shut off and reboot (similar to what I'm going through now with the Antec HCP-1300) under load (benchmarks & games).


Did you combine rails or were you just using 1 rail per card?

Also 1 bad unit = all bad units???? How many Lepa's did you go through?


----------



## Creator

I've read that LEPA 1600W doesn't have a true 6 rails, because you only get 4 that go to your PCIe cards while the other 2 are reserved for CPU/motherboard etc. And that's why people have problems with their cards. If you have 4 rails, and 4 Titans, the Titans will overload with access to only 67% of the 12V rail (or 1050W power). Miners especially have been having issues with those PSUs for that reason. They plug in 1500W of GPUs thinking the PSU can handle it only to be severely disappointed.

My numbers are not exact - just something I remember reading about those PSUs.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thought the titan black was this:
> 
> From evga site
> Part Number: 06G-P4-3791-KR
> 
> 967MHz Base Clock
> 1072MHz Boost Clock
> 6144MB GDDR5 Memory
> 7000MHz Memory Clock
> 336GB/s Memory Bandwidth
> 
> That's basically what my card runs overclocked


But the Titan Black is just a 780Ti with an added 3GB and an undeserving Titan shroud...
still its faster clock for clock than the Titan (although not for much) due to having more CUDA cores unlocked!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> ^^Do NOT get the Lepa G1600. It was also recommended to me by a couple of PSU "gurus" and it was an absolute turd.
> 
> The 12V rails on the Lepa are terrible. My Antec HCP-1200 ran circles around the Lepa all day. I was running 4-Way SLI Titan SCs OC'd to 1150Mhz @ 1.212V as well as a highly OC'd 3970X @ 4.8Ghz.
> 
> The Lepa G1600 made the computer shut off and reboot (similar to what I'm going through now with the Antec HCP-1300) under load (benchmarks & games).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I've read that LEPA 1600W doesn't have a true 6 rails, because you only get 4 that go to your PCIe cards while the other 2 are reserved for CPU/motherboard etc. And that's why people have problems with their cards. If you have 4 rails, and 4 Titans, the Titans will overload with access to only 67% of the 12V rail (or 1050W power). Miners especially have been having issues with those PSUs for that reason. They plug in 1500W of GPUs thinking the PSU can handle it only to be severely disappointed.
> 
> My numbers are not exact - just something I remember reading about those PSUs.


Guys, its like this: When our own PSU Guru Shilka and the renowned Johnny Guru say this PSU is very good, it means IT IS!!!
Mixing rails on this baby is easy as it even comes with its own rail description:



We have to trust our own "Master of PSU's" (Sorry Shilka but this describes you really good!)









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## djriful

Bah, TERA doesn't like every single bit of Memory overclock. End up leaving at +0.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> ^^Do NOT get the Lepa G1600. It was also recommended to me by a couple of PSU "gurus" and it was an absolute turd.
> 
> The 12V rails on the Lepa are terrible. My Antec HCP-1200 ran circles around the Lepa all day. I was running 4-Way SLI Titan SCs OC'd to 1150Mhz @ 1.212V as well as a highly OC'd 3970X @ 4.8Ghz.
> 
> The Lepa G1600 made the computer shut off and reboot (similar to what I'm going through now with the Antec HCP-1300) under load (benchmarks & games).


Lepa G 1600 watts IS a good PSU its about the only good PSU you will find above 1300 watts

But as said its a multi rail PSU and if you overload a rail you will trip OCP

So if you push your video cards hard enough it might trip OCP and that is not a fault of the PSU its whoever is pushing the video cards too hard

If you are pushing your video cards that hard then you should either stop or get 2x single 12v rail PSU´s

That is what i have to say calling a good PSU a turd because your pushing your video cards past what the PSU can do is your own fault


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Lepa G 1600 watts IS a good PSU its about the only good PSU you will find above 1300 watts
> 
> But as said its a multi rail PSU and if you overload a rail you will trip OCP
> 
> So if you push your video cards hard enough it might trip OCP and that is not a fault of the PSU its whoever is pushing the video cards too hard
> 
> If you are pushing your video cards that hard then you should either stop or get 2x single 12v rail PSU´s
> 
> That is what i have to say calling a good PSU a turd because your pushing your video cards past what the PSU is your own fault


I wish the Lepa G would have been out when I got my two ST1500's







. I'm in the process of building a circuit to allow the bridging of all 4 rails on my ST1500 with the flip of a switch for benching. 25 Amps (30 Peak) per Titan just won't cut it for extreme benching.. I have three Titans, so adding the 25-30 Amps from the 4th is a plus in my case







. Do I need to? No.... but this is OCN right? lol


----------



## dpoverlord

For the record I go evga g2 1300 all the way.

It if that's too little go leap or wait for the new corsair.

I am biased but basically I buy those brands based off experience. Even if it's more, you save time and energy with them. I 24x7 tech support no worry Rma for example sent me 2 G2 1300 to fix a problem that wasn't even the psu at the end. Just to ensure it was ruled out.

Not many companies do that anymore. To me it's worth more even would pay more for it.

*Titan black wise* Occam, a part of me is curious, If you could sell a titan for the same price as your titan and could swap on air *would you*?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> For the record I go evga g2 1300 all the way.
> 
> It if that's too little go leap or wait for the new corsair.
> 
> I am biased but basically I buy those brands based off experience. Even if it's more, you save time and energy with them. I 24x7 tech support no worry Rma for example sent me 2 G2 1300 to fix a problem that wasn't even the psu at the end. Just to ensure it was ruled out.
> 
> Not many companies do that anymore. To me it's worth more even would pay more for it.
> 
> *Titan black wise* Occam, a part of me is curious, If you could sell a titan for the same price as your titan and could swap on air *would you*?


Only if i knew it had a good ASIC, because actually is the only thing that would interest me, how far it would OC at stock volts, low heat and high clocks as you see some 780Ti!
These cards (Titan/Titan Black/780/780Ti) are not made to OC, (although some are pretty good at it







) mainly due to the fact of a weak VRM section compared to the classy and even to any other custom 780/780Ti card (ASUS DCUII comes to mind) but the thing is we are OC'ers at heart, so, give us a weak car with a nice unlockable engine and soon we are going after ferraris!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

I keep wanting to flip my titans, iv'e had my eye on the 290X lightnings, but I have PTSD from the 5xxx/6xxx days.


----------



## dpoverlord

From what?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> From what?


drivers

(runs to a corner and starts crying)

Part of the problem was that eyefinity + crossfire had been broken for a long time, but AMD didn't own up to it until about a year ago when they started introducing frame pacing updates. That is pretty much 99% fixed, but i'm still scared of their drivers to this day.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I keep wanting to flip my titans, iv'e had my eye on the 290X lightnings, but I have PTSD from the 5xxx/6xxx days.


Just wait for Maxwell, nothing right now at your resolution demands more than your 3x titans. Hell, most games you can even run with a single Titan on 3 1080p screens


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Did you combine rails or were you just using 1 rail per card?
> 
> Also 1 bad unit = all bad units???? How many Lepa's did you go through?


One rail per card and it would shut off and reboot every time under load - whenever it approached 1400W or above.

The HCP-1200 I had ran the same setup and was pulling 1500W+ constantly (1700W during intense gaming/benching) and never broke a sweat. That PSU however had 8 rails.

The HCP-1300 that I have now is also having similar issues like the Lepa because this one has only 4 rails for everything. Definitely struggles to do 4-Way SLI.

The Lepa G1600 I had was brand new and it couldn't work under load. To me, it's a turd. If your experience is otherwise, then I guess you got a good unit(?). Someone else on this forum w/ 4 Titans also has the Lepa G1600 and he has a good unit.

I will forever write paeans to the Antec HCP-1200. What a lovely piece of engineering that was! Sigh...


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guys, its like this: When our own PSU Guru Shilka and the renowned Johnny Guru say this PSU is very good, it means IT IS!!!


Both of them recommended I get the Lepa G1600. Maybe it was a lemon. But neither of them mentioned how 4-Way SLI should be hooked up. There is one other guy on OCN who also has 4 Titans and the Lepa G1600. His seems to work great. Yet, the only 'info' was connect each GPU to its own rail. I did that, several times over. The unit was a turd.

When a majority of reviews of the unit (by users and not these "gurus") are negative, I concur with those instead of buying into the hype. Thank goodness I returned the Lepa and got a full refund.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Both of them recommended I get the Lepa G1600. Maybe it was a lemon. But neither of them mentioned how 4-Way SLI should be hooked up. There is one other guy on OCN who also has 4 Titans and the Lepa G1600. His seems to work great. Yet, the only 'info' was connect each GPU to its own rail. I did that, several times over. The unit was a turd.
> 
> When a majority of reviews of the unit (by users and not these "gurus") are negative, I concur with those instead of buying into the hype. Thank goodness I returned the Lepa and got a full refund.


Because that was not the point! LEPA 1600W is the best PSU around, just not for 4-WAY SLI due to the fact its not single rail and the rails are 30A each, GK110 requires 42A for each card, unless you have enough rails and cables to mix you will have shutdowns for sure, but is it the PSU's fault? or the reviewers fault for not including the 4-Way SLI? Considering 4-way SLI users are less then 1% of all PSU users i seriously doubt they would have 4 cards on purpose to review any PSU unless it was build for that intent!
You could of asked shilka before you bought the PSU, that way you would not have had the grief and the hassle of finding your new PSU could not handle the load!
And on top of that you were unlucky enough to find you still had a bad unit!








Your cards consume on stock 1000W, with your Oc'ed six-core and the rest of your "heavy" system i guess you are at the extreme use on your PSU +1300W!
If it was me while i was waiting for the next single rail mammoth







, i would get a second PSU + ADD2PSU and divide the load, IMO your system is stressing the PSU too much and you have a very expensive RIG!








Open a new thread and write down your experiences with the 4-Way SLI, as i said before, there arent many users out there and new ones might enjoy your experience with it!








Just a thought!









Take care

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Because that was not the point! LEPA 1600W is the best PSU around, just not for 4-WAY SLI due to the fact its not single rail and the rails are 30A each, GK110 requires 42A for each card, unless you have enough rails and cables to mix you will have shutdowns for sure, but is it the PSU's fault? or the reviewers fault for not including the 4-Way SLI? Considering 4-way SLI users are less then 1% of all PSU users i seriously doubt they would have 4 cards on purpose to review any PSU unless it was build for that intent!
> You could of asked shilka before you bought the PSU, that way you would not have had the grief and the hassle of finding your new PSU could not handle the load!
> And on top of that you were unlucky enough to find you still had a bad unit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cards consume on stock 1000W, with your Oc'ed six-core and the rest of your "heavy" system i guess you are at the extreme use on your PSU +1300W!
> If it was me while i was waiting for the next single rail mammoth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i would get a second PSU + ADD2PSU and divide the load, IMO your system is stressing the PSU too much and you have a very expensive RIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open a new thread and write down your experiences with the 4-Way SLI, as i said before, there arent many users out there and new ones might enjoy your experience with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


That's why I just went with two PSUs myself. Four 8 pin ports @ 25A each on each PSU (50A available for each Titan if I want it).

And yes, mixing PCIe rails is ok on this specific PSU....

From JonnyGuru:

"And with a 25A limit on each rail, it is very unlikely you'll run into the overcurrent protection, even with the most powerful cards now on the market. *And if you do, with four 12V rails dedicated to only PCI-E connectors, you can always start combining, as this unit draws its 12V water from one big pool.*"


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Only if i knew it had a good ASIC, because actually is the only thing that would interest me, how far it would OC at stock volts, low heat and high clocks as you see some 780Ti!
> These cards (Titan/Titan Black/780/780Ti) are not made to OC, (although some are pretty good at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) mainly due to the fact of a weak VRM section compared to the classy and even to any other custom 780/780Ti card (ASUS DCUII comes to mind) but the thing is we are OC'ers at heart, so, give us a weak car with a nice unlockable engine and soon we are going after ferraris!


Well WEll Well!!!
Talked the guys my overclock is officially stable (one more test when I get the other 6GB of ram.


Spoiler: Memtest almost 24 hours







Also, just redid my whole case:


Spoiler: Before:









Spoiler: After












going to get a 120MM fan to help push more of that air on the titans  I think this will keep them really cool!!!

What do you think put the 120mm fan at the end of the HD cage. It acts as a wind tunnel. Was also considering putting 2 80mm fans inside the Hard drive bay so that it really pushes air. Thoughts?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Well WEll Well!!!
> Talked the guys my overclock is officially stable (one more test when I get the other 6GB of ram.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Memtest almost 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just redid my whole case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to get a 120MM fan to help push more of that air on the titans  I think this will keep them really cool!!!
> 
> What do you think put the 120mm fan at the end of the HD cage. It acts as a wind tunnel. Was also considering putting 2 80mm fans inside the Hard drive bay so that it really pushes air. Thoughts?


Hey! i dont remember coming over and fix your case and do all those tidy looks there?!!?!? Wait? Was it after the fifth Jack Daniels???? Im not drinking with you anymore!!!.:







AHHAHAHAHAAH:








Nice job dude!!! Looks awesome!!!








Just remember the outtake has to be higher than the air intake, thus creating a small depression inside the case to get all hot air out fast!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey! i dont remember coming over and fix your case and do all those tidy looks there?!!?!? Wait? Was it after the fifth Jack Daniels????.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHHAHAHAHAAH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job dude!!! Looks awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember the outtake has to be higher than the air intake, thus creating a small depression inside the case to get all hot air out fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Hahahaha I literally worked on it for hours, mapped it out wrote notes. Next part is the 120mm fan. will bench 1 test now to check temps but doing a file transfer verification. Need to move 1 TB of data (photos/videos) to my other seagate drive on the marvell ports. You guys ever hear of Exact file? Make a testfile applet then copying them over. Wary if I should do copy paste or not....

Must must sleep

With that I just added my build to reddit: What ya think? Reddit love?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1zsykl/the_king_6400x2560_4_30_monitors_titan_build/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hahahaha I literally worked on it for hours, mapped it out wrote notes. Next part is the 120mm fan. will bench 1 test now to check temps but doing a file transfer verification. Need to move 1 TB of data (photos/videos) to my other seagate drive on the marvell ports. You guys ever hear of Exact file? Make a testfile applet then copying them over. Wary if I should do copy paste or not....
> 
> Must must sleep
> 
> With that I just added my build to reddit: What ya think? Reddit love?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1zsykl/the_king_6400x2560_4_30_monitors_titan_build/


Clean and slick!








Just those bezels are annoying me... Think i will have to come over after all to debezel them! Just have the Jack Daniels at hand and a parking space for my Harley!


----------



## dpoverlord

Ha yeah but I dont notice them staggered like this. Plus they are $1,500 monitors

Here is the cooling thread someone had asked me:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470370/digidoc-v-fan-unit-eol-need-help-learning-and-finding-out-how-to-change-over-to-a-new-unit/0_70#post_21908598


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Ha yeah but I dont notice them staggered like this. Plus they are $1,500 monitors
> 
> Here is the cooling thread someone had asked me:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1470370/digidoc-v-fan-unit-eol-need-help-learning-and-finding-out-how-to-change-over-to-a-new-unit/0_70#post_21908598


OK, now go to sleep you "bat"!


----------



## dpoverlord

yeah I keep seeming to hit refresh on reddit to see if I got any love must sleep your right


----------



## dpoverlord

Success!

Stock temps are at 40C first time ever!  Top card is about 52 but still...

I wonder if it will OC better and if the clock reads 1006MHZ right now is that really stock or is it just reading that:

Maybe we are getting a higher OC finally!!!

You boys are going to be saying oh DP can't do it on Air, I am telling you *

I WILL...







*

EDIT:Wait Wait ALMOST THERE:!!!!


Yes I know 85C is not sustainable but let me be humored that I ran a successful bench of thief at +165 stock


----------



## dpoverlord

Too bad I cant move this card to the bottom but sadly thats the bottom of my case and it has no open exhaust. Since the other GPU gets 10C hotter than the other


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Too bad I cant move this card to the bottom but sadly thats the bottom of my case and it has no open exhaust. Since the other GPU gets 10C hotter than the other


Go to sleep now or i will come over with a dremmel and cut out your case open and shove it in the fridge!








We got that so far, now, lets get those GPUs cooler so you can get them higher!


----------



## dpoverlord

New fan came in today going to install it


----------



## dpoverlord

Occom we have Overclocking to do but I am heading out here it goes:


Spoiler: Photos


----------



## Swolern

Im downgrading to just one monitor and one Titan if anyone needs any EK blocks.


----------



## Asus11

do I get another titan or wait for the gtx 790... hmmm


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im downgrading to just one monitor and one Titan if anyone needs any EK blocks.


How come?


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Guys, how bad is 1071Mhz core clock on stock voltage (1.162v) for Titan? I haven't touched the memory; it's still at 6008Mhz. Using stock BIOS also.

I have a feeling my card's a dud.







.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Guys, how bad is 1071Mhz core clock on stock voltage (1.162v) for Titan? I haven't touched the memory; it's still at 6008Mhz. Using stock BIOS also.
> 
> I have a feeling my card's a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why a dud? This is close to hydrocopper clocks at tock voltage. Hydro's go t 1097 mhz at 1.15 or 1.162 so I would say it is normal.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Guys, how bad is 1071Mhz core clock on stock voltage (1.162v) for Titan? I haven't touched the memory; it's still at 6008Mhz. Using stock BIOS also.
> 
> I have a feeling my card's a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My 2 Titans (68,5% and 69% ASIC) are not duds... ARE TURDS!!!!

Stock voltage/boost - 1038mhz,
Skyn3t REV2 1,212V - 1150mhz
OC Water 1,380V - 1400mhz
OC Water 1.500V - 1489mhz

You still think your card is a dud?









Get the skyn3t bios on that card, get it wet and OC that "DUD"!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> How come?


Time for my next adventure.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Time for my next adventure.


I think you not the only one, I just saw like several Titans go up for sell on eBay. Now if I can get lucky at getting one at a good price.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

I forgot to mention that the actual max boost for my card untouched is 980Mhz. I added +100Mhz in EVGA Precision to get 1071Mhz (lol Kepler math). 1071Mhz is the highest stable clock I can get on 1.162v, and that's what's making me a little disappointed. I should have been a little clearer in my original post, apologies guys, and thanks for the replies in any case!

Leon


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> I forgot to mention that the actual max boost for my card untouched is 980Mhz. I added +100Mhz in EVGA Precision to get 1071Mhz (lol Kepler math). 1071Mhz is the highest stable clock I can get on 1.162v, and that's what's making me a little disappointed. I should have been a little clearer in my original post, apologies guys, and thanks for the replies in any case!
> 
> Leon


Mines do even less (1038mhz) but look at them fly when i give them voltage!!!!


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My 2 Titans (68,5% and 69% ASIC) are not duds... ARE TURDS!!!!
> 
> Stock voltage/boost - 1038mhz,
> Skyn3t REV2 1,212V - 1150mhz
> OC Water 1,380V - 1400mhz
> OC Water 1.500V - 1489mhz
> 
> You still think your card is a dud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the skyn3t bios on that card, get it wet and OC that "DUD"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)











But 24/7 to keep the 1400MHz at 1.38v?
Or less?
Temp plz ????








Me 1.28V - 1306mhz temo 42° on full load....
You occam?


----------



## skupples

LOL yeah... Ebay is flooded with 1,000$ titans... Good luck folks! Iv'e decided to just keep them. Volta or bust. Too much effort to flip them, buy new ones, get new blocks, re-build the beast. bleh. not worth the minuscule side grade.

Ed, are the "apple ready" Titans just a different bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 24/7 to keep the 1400MHz at 1.38v?
> Or less?
> Temp plz ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me 1.28V - 1306mhz temo 42° on full load....
> *You occam?*


Of course im Occam!








My cards are under water and with separate loops 480 rads, never went above 55C even with 1,500V!








24/7 i use them stock unless i have a demanding game, im playing Thief right [email protected] 3240x1920 and i had to OC them to [email protected],260V, temps are around 35C with an ambient temperature of 18C (reservoirs, pumps and rads are outside the house) so it varies a lot (downwards) but its always silent in my gaming room and the heat always under control!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOL yeah... Ebay is flooded with 1,000$ titans... Good luck folks! Iv'e decided to just keep them. Volta or bust. Too much effort to flip them, buy new ones, get new blocks, re-build the beast. bleh. not worth the minuscule side grade.
> Ed, are the "apple ready" Titans just a different bios?


Yap, same here, i dont think i will sell my Titans unless someone makes me a very tempting offer (Will sell them with EK waterblocks and backplates)







Ahahaahahah
Volta is the REAL deal as Maxwell will be a side grade with 20% more performance (780Ti) unless they include Denver in the top tier full core GM100/110/120 chips!
Yap, its the same card but the bios is different for the MAC!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course im Occam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cards are under water and with separate loops 480 rads, never went above 55C even with 1,500V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 i use them stock unless i have a demanding game, im playing Thief right [email protected] 3240x1920 and i had to OC them to [email protected],260V, temps are around 35C with an ambient temperature of 18C (reservoirs, pumps and rads are outside the house) so it varies a lot (downwards) but its always silent in my gaming room and the heat always under control!
> Yap, same here, i dont think i will sell my Titans unless someone makes me a very tempting offer (Will sell them with EK waterblocks and backplates)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaahahah
> Volta is the REAL deal as Maxwell will be a side grade with 20% more performance (780Ti) unless they include Denver in the top tier full core GM100/110/120 chips!
> Yap, its the same card but the bios is different for the MAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


I know you tweaked that Thiefengine.ini config file! damn near 4gb vram being consumed, and that's w.o forcing AA via NVCP.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know you tweaked that Thiefengine.ini config file! damn near 4gb vram being consumed, and that's w.o forcing AA via NVCP.


Near 4gb?!!!?
No way.. OVER 4GB!!!! i got in the first chapter 4,3GB mem usage!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Near 4gb?!!!?
> No way.. OVER 4GB!!!! i got in the first chapter 4,3GB mem usage!


Portrait definitely uses more Vram.


----------



## StarGazerLeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Mines do even less (1038mhz) but look at them fly when i give them voltage!!!!


Hmm, very true. I need to slap a water block on this sucker.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> LOL yeah... Ebay is flooded with 1,000$ titans... Good luck folks! Iv'e decided to just keep them. Volta or bust. Too much effort to flip them, buy new ones, get new blocks, re-build the beast. bleh. not worth the minuscule side grade.
> 
> Ed, are the "apple ready" Titans just a different bios?


Yeah, there are several at that price range, but there are a few around the 700 dollar range. Right now I got my eye on one that brand new that sitting in the 700 price range, and two barely used sitting in the 600 price range. I just really itching to get me a second one than I be set till Volta.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Portrait definitely uses more Vram.


Yes it does, i tried the other day to go back landscape but it only lasted 20mn...








Cant go back! It feels more immersive in portrait than landscape for me!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Hmm, very true. I need to slap a water block on this sucker.


DO IT!!!!!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

I haven't been able to use Portrait in all it's glory yet. My current panels have obscenely bad viewing angles while in portrait, so that's a no go. Strange really, as they have perfectly fine viewing angles in landscape. I think I need to get some high end panels before I upgrade my GPU's. I want some 1440p loving, but it seems allot of them have really bad motion blur. These 1080p panels may be cheep, but they have lower motion blur than most 1080p el-cheepos.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I haven't been able to use Portrait in all it's glory yet. My current panels have obscenely bad viewing angles while in portrait, so that's a no go. Strange really, as they have perfectly fine viewing angles in landscape. I think I need to get some high end panels before I upgrade my GPU's. I want some 1440p loving, but it seems allot of them have really bad motion blur. These 1080p panels may be cheep, but they have lower motion blur than most 1080p el-cheepos.


Im happy with my VG278HE´s 120hz although the viewing angles are bad but if you shift the light source, adjust your seat high or low enough to minimize the angle and twist the monitors to a point that its "viewable" soon you forget about some discrepancies here and there and it all good!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hello guys.

I was expecting a guide to unlock 780ti and titan blacks Agent was supposed to make...

Where is it???


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I was expecting a guide to unlock 780ti and titan blacks Agent was supposed to make...
> 
> Where is it???


Same here. I've read all the way from post 22244 hoping that "Agent01" could unlock the Titan Black but I'm concerned that Nvidia Greenlight is still in force. So unless "Occamrazor" gives me the........... green light ( yep







)......... I'm keeping away from Titan Black.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Same here. I've read all the way from post 22244 hoping that "Agent01" could unlock the Titan Black but I'm concerned that Nvidia Greenlight is still in force. So unless "Occamrazor" gives me the........... green light ( yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )......... I'm keeping away from Titan Black.


So the only result yet is my titan black burned down after following his commands...

Wonderfull!!!


----------



## Ali3n77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> So the only result yet is my titan black burned down after following his commands...
> 
> Wonderfull!!!


Try this.
remove the plug power of electricity for 1 minute from your pc
Power up your PC and see if everything comes back ok


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> So the only result yet is my titan black burned down after following his commands...
> 
> Wonderfull!!!


I don't think anyone is brave enough(or crazy enough) to try it after you bud.


----------



## skyn3t

*v*Bios update Titan Black Edition.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners
> 
> *Asus Titan Black Edition.*
> 
> AsusTitanBlack-vBios.zip 272k .zip file
> 
> Version 80.80.4E.00.01
> Boost disable like always
> Core clock : 980 Mhz and 1006 Mhz
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target with 100% slide 300W to 200% 600W
> Fan Idle at 20%
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> *PS: This is only for Titan Black Edition.*
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners
> 
> Best skyn3t
Click to expand...

too little time to do some work but i did not forget about it.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update Titan Black Edition.
> too little time to do some work but i did not forget about it.


Great work as always!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update Titan Black Edition.
> too little time to do some work but i did not forget about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> *Great work as always!*


Yap! Best Brother in the world!!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> So the only result yet is my titan black burned down after following his commands...
> 
> Wonderfull!!!


Multiple people have tried it in the 780Ti club, none of them have had any success. Anything over 1.212 = unstable, just like when Ed/Sky/ZaWa were working on it. Probably because they are damn near the exact same commands.


----------



## Ithanul

Woot, Woot! I will soon be a proud owner of 2nd Titan to add to my rig. Managed to nab a brand new one for 680 bucks!







Now I need to get my butt in gear, and finish doing the mods to my rig.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarGazerLeon*
> 
> Guys, how bad is 1071Mhz core clock on stock voltage (1.162v) for Titan? I haven't touched the memory; it's still at 6008Mhz. Using stock BIOS also......
> I forgot to mention that the actual max boost for my card untouched is 980Mhz. I added +100Mhz in EVGA Precision to get 1071Mhz (lol Kepler math). .........that's what's making me a little disappointed. I should have been a little clearer in my original post, apologies guys, and thanks for the replies in any case!
> Leon
> I have a feeling my card's a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1071MHZ is a good Overclock man, what are you complaining about? Are you on air or WC? I could only do +100 on air and +100-250 memory.I then FINALLY (*took me 6 months* put on SK3NT & Occams bios. It put the stock clock at 1006MHZ and then with +100 it goes to 1097. I got the itch and look at my blow photos to see all the case restructuring I did to cool them down on air. I can max get on 1.2V +150/175, my temps when I go for 1200mhz seem to hit 75/80C. EVGA says that the Titans can hit 90C no problem but they wont run effectively without more voltage.
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1908877/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL
Thats before SKynt Bios the most i have gone is around 1150MHZ on my air cool setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update Titan Black Edition.
> too little time to do some work but i did not forget about it.


Great job, you think this will help the other people that bricked their Titans?? How did you develop it without a Black?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I know you tweaked that Thiefengine.ini config file! damn near 4gb vram being consumed, and that's w.o forcing AA via NVCP.


I am also hitting 4.4-4.9GB of Vram Usage in Thief and Batman Arkhanam. TF2 when I was in landscape hit 2.8GB now in Portrait it hits 3.5GB I have not tested BF4 yet but I had about 3GB/2.8GB of usage in landscape mode will telly ou how portrait is soon. My next game is Titanfall **Woot Woot**








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it does, i tried the other day to go back landscape but it only lasted 20mn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant go back! It feels more immersive in portrait than landscape for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


You and Baasha saved my life convincing me to go to Portrait.... I do not know how to even thank you guys Beers? Why not celebrate in Lisbon July 1rst.-4th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Woot, Woot! I will soon be a proud owner of 2nd Titan to add to my rig. Managed to nab a brand new one for 680 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get my butt in gear, and finish doing the mods to my rig.


CONGRATS!!! THATS A GREAT PRICE! Put Sk3nt on it don't be afraid and a wimp like I was! I wish I had never stopped.

As Occam says, you are on OCN Overclocking is in your *BLOOD







*


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update Titan Black Edition.
> too little time to do some work but i did not forget about it.


Thanks for the effort, Skyn3t.

As soon as I have a new titan black back from RMA, will try your bios.

Meanwhile I have returned to 780ti Classy, with a refurbished unit that clocks 1365 on air..

Maybe best option is keep a classy and put it under water???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I don't think anyone is brave enough(or crazy enough) to try it after you bud.


If someone wants the fastest method to shut off the system, this is the perfect way...









Only annoyance is pc will never turn on with the card plugged...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks for the effort, Skyn3t.
> 
> As soon as I have a new titan black back from RMA, will try your bios.
> 
> Meanwhile I have returned to 780ti Classy, with a refurbished unit that clocks 1365 on air..
> 
> Maybe best option is keep a classy and put it under water???
> If someone wants the fastest method to shut off the system, this is the perfect way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only annoyance is pc will never turn on with the card plugged...


That's one hell of a clock for air, what voltage do you use for that?

I would only keep the Titan black if you plan to A.) play in 1080p+ Nvidia surround, and B.) plan to run multiple cards.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> CONGRATS!!! THATS A GREAT PRICE! Put Sk3nt on it don't be afraid and a wimp like I was! I wish I had never stopped.
> 
> As Occam says, you are on OCN Overclocking is in your *BLOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O, I got plans too. Whole reason I water cooling the GPUs this time since the Titan gets very toasty when folding, or when I gaming since I got a bad habit at using SweetFX & downsampling at same time. Just need a few more water cooling parts, sell my primochill tubes and barbs off, and get the monsoon instead for tubing and barbs. Then, I will be set. Plus, I already nabbing the full copper block and back plate off Swolern for this 2nd one.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I don't think anyone is brave enough(or crazy enough) to try it after you bud.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's one hell of a clock for air, what voltage do you use for that?
> 
> I would only keep the Titan black if you plan to A.) play in 1080p+ Nvidia surround, and B.) plan to run multiple cards.


1,34v.

Its a good clocker. so possibly will keep it and put it under water.


----------



## dpoverlord

Overclock wise here are the results:

We moved from 928/1000MHZ to 1150MHZ / 3105 on the Titans

CPU overclock to 4566ghz from 2.8GHZ

12GB of RAm @ 868mhz T2

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mwcpa/
http://valid.canardpc.com/vzzz7p


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks for the effort, Skyn3t.
> 
> *As soon as I have a new titan black back from RMA*, will try your bios.
> 
> Meanwhile I have returned to 780ti Classy, with a refurbished unit that clocks 1365 on air..
> 
> Maybe best option is keep a classy and put it under water???
> If someone wants the fastest method to shut off the system, this is the perfect way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only annoyance is pc will never turn on with the card plugged...


you bet.

I was talk with my bro the other day.
I said "sometimes one must fall to others learn from it" . Not that I want it. I just want to everyone to be load and safe at the same time. " VManuel " learned it in the hard way " he was advised to not do anything. warning must be stated by any means. I was going to say it before but too busy with life.

be safe everyone

best
skyn3t.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1071MHZ is a good Overclock man, what are you complaining about? Are you on air or WC? I could only do +100 on air and +100-250 memory.I then FINALLY (*took me 6 months* put on SK3NT & Occams bios. It put the stock clock at 1006MHZ and then with +100 it goes to 1097. I got the itch and look at my blow photos to see all the case restructuring I did to cool them down on air. I can max get on 1.2V +150/175, my temps when I go for 1200mhz seem to hit 75/80C. EVGA says that the Titans can hit 90C no problem but they wont run effectively without more voltage.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1908877/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL
> Thats before skyn3t Bios the most i have gone is around 1150MHZ on my air cool setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great job, you think this will help the other people that bricked their Titans?? How did you develop it without a Black?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hitting 4.4-4.9GB of Vram Usage in Thief and Batman Arkhanam. TF2 when I was in landscape hit 2.8GB now in Portrait it hits 3.5GB I have not tested BF4 yet but I had about 3GB/2.8GB of usage in landscape mode will telly ou how portrait is soon. My next game is Titanfall **Woot Woot**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Baasha saved my life convincing me to go to Portrait.... I do not know how to even thank you guys Beers? Why not celebrate in Lisbon July 1rst.-4th
> CONGRATS!!! THATS A GREAT PRICE! Put skyn3t on it don't be afraid and a wimp like I was! I wish I had never stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> As Occam says, you are on OCN Overclocking is in your *BLOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when you have a bit of experience from the past makes things less difficult to reprogram "mod, hex" I had a lot issue with Ti's. You don't imagine my adrenaline to get those Ti's pass above the 1.212v " I mean 1.3v and up " without hard mod. I'm still looking into it but with 90% fail in my end I still try to get those 10% going. I had not got any Ti in my hand besides the KPE. but I have a good friend that can try anything I can trow at it.

Hope, is the biggest thing in my life. this is why I still developing my bios for all of you.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> when you have a bit of experience from the past makes things less difficult to reprogram "mod, hex" I had a lot issue with Ti's. You don't imagine my adrenaline to get those Ti's pass above the 1.212v " I mean 1.3v and up " without hard mod. I'm still looking into it but with 90% fail in my end I still try to get those 10% going. I had not got any Ti in my hand besides the KPE. but I have a good friend that can try anything I can trow at it.
> 
> *Hope, is the biggest thing in my life. this is why I still developing my bios for all of you.*


Beautiful!!!!! Bro, im going to frame this!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Oh boy.... Just finish replacing my komodos with EK blocks and then install the dual serial 3 slot terminal. I got a RIVE board so I must use the first red slot and the third one for sli. The damn thing is the wrong one. What a pain in the neck. Any of you guys known which one is the correct size? Skupples are you there?

this is the one I have:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23384/ex-blc-1685/EK_Terminal_Block_-_Dual_Serial_3-Slot_-_Black_Acetal_EK-FC_Terminal_DUAL_Serial_3-Slot.html?tl=g57c593s1895#blank


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Oh boy.... Just finish replacing my komodos with EK blocks and then install the dual serial 3 slot terminal. I got a RIBE board so I must use the first red slot and the third one for sli. The damn thing is the wrong one. What a pain in the neck. Any of you guys known which one is the correct size? Skupples are you there?
> 
> this is the one I have:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23384/ex-blc-1685/EK_Terminal_Block_-_Dual_Serial_3-Slot_-_Black_Acetal_EK-FC_Terminal_DUAL_Serial_3-Slot.html?tl=g57c593s1895#blank


you want the tri-sli terminal, with the matching blank. If you go serial you want the serial blank, if you go parallel you want the parallel blank.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Thks mate. Are those the correct ones?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19436/ex-blc-1434/EK_Terminal_Block_-_Triple_Serial_-_Black_Acetal_EK-FC_Terminal_TRIPLE_Serial.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23135/ex-blc-1666/_EK-FC_Terminal_BLANK_Serial_EK-FC_Terminal_BLANK_Serial.html

I meant ASUS RIVE not RIBE...

Cheers


----------



## skupples

Those are what you need!

doesn't matter what board, the layout is the same.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Thks again mate...

O boy







.... Is going to take 2 weeks now to get it down here....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I did the same exact thing when I first got my RIVE and EK blocks. I still have that EK bridge that was too short new in the box! Live and learn as they say...


----------



## dpoverlord

So I played Titanfall, could not get pased 100hz the temps just went all over the place and shut down..

The game at one point was using 5.2GB of Vram per card.... Sadly, my FPS went to crap, I am playing between 35-45 @ 4800x2560.... No idea what to do to get this more playable :-(

Level 14! what a great game stresses my system out though :-(


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I played Titanfall, could not get pased 100hz the temps just went all over the place and shut down..
> 
> The game at one point was using 5.2GB of Vram per card.... Sadly, my FPS went to crap, I am playing between 35-45 @ 4800x2560.... No idea what to do to get this more playable :-(
> 
> Level 14! what a great game stresses my system out though :-(


Nvidia has not released a driver for Titanfall yet. Most likely SLI is not working. And 5.2GB vram sounds like a memory leak. Game sounds promising though. It should play much better when a driver is released.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update Titan Black Edition.
> too little time to do some work but i did not forget about it.


You are the man Skynet.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I played Titanfall, could not get pased 100hz the temps just went all over the place and shut down..
> 
> The game at one point was using 5.2GB of Vram per card.... Sadly, my FPS went to crap, I am playing between 35-45 @ 4800x2560.... No idea what to do to get this more playable :-(
> 
> Level 14! what a great game stresses my system out though :-(


Dp find out what game engine is used for titan fall and download nvidia profiler and assign it to an existing profile of the same engine if not post the game engine amd ill fi d you the settings tomorrow and mKe you a profile.

I do this now for any new game thats not compatible and it improves about 30-50% of gameplay.


----------



## dpoverlord

It uses Source Engine will check that out now


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> It uses Source Engine will check that out now


Here you go https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=W4AdU932FaLhygGkt4DQDw&url=https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/690643/titanfall-sli-profile-for-the-beta-/&cd=1&ved=0CCcQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNFaMQo3NHewRznmJh4wos6b2-BjyA&sig2=wowUK5wrLgxFHAeK8uG9tg

Since im on my phone its easier to link vs explain lemme know if this helps

*note this will not fry your card







*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I played Titanfall, could not get pased 100hz the temps just went all over the place and shut down..
> 
> The game at one point was using *5.2GB of Vram per card*.... Sadly, my FPS went to crap, I am playing between 35-45 @ 4800x2560.... No idea what to do to get this more playable :-(
> 
> Level 14! what a great game stresses my system out though :-(


just remember, memory is mirrored, not additive.


----------



## dpoverlord

Anyone here have any tips for nvidia inspector profile settings for titanfall? Getting bad framerates on my end.

When I use the bioshock infinite profile I get tons of screen tearing.


----------



## skupples

I would look up the CounterStrike source/Global file, & try using that.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Anyone here have any tips for nvidia inspector profile settings for titanfall? Getting bad framerates on my end.
> 
> When I use the bioshock infinite profile I get tons of screen tearing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would look up the CounterStrike source/Global file, & try using that.


No need it seems now Nvidia JUST released a new update w/ Titan fall included.

http://www.incgamers.com/2014/03/geforce-335-23-titanfall-whql-drivers-drop-for-release


----------



## skupples

Another WHQL with no beta in between?


----------



## LunaP

Meh hopefully they didn't just take the 334 driver and just add a profile to it and call it a new one. Installing it now hoping the 1440p surround issue is fixed.

OMG they finally got rid of the "CLOSE EVERYTHING BEFORE YOU INITIATE SURROUND" it just goes in and out now YAY!


----------



## skupples

no...frigging...way...


----------



## Creator

Has anyone been brave enough to try flashing their Titan with a Titan Black bios?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Has anyone been brave enough to try flashing their Titan with a Titan Black bios?


Why would someone want to do that?

Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS is still a much better choice.


----------



## VSG

I would not recommend it, it would likely brick the card and require a re-flash.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Has anyone been brave enough to try flashing their Titan with a Titan Black bios?


Brick, brick, brick... did i forget to say... brick?!?!?








Titan has the same PCB as a 780 reference with extra 3GB, so the bios is not compatible!
Titan Black has the same PCB as the 780Ti with the extra 3GB, so the bios is not compatible!
Resuming 2 different PCB´s with 6GB of memory and 2 different bios!
Titan Black bios on the regular Titan is a no go!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LunaP

Btw just for you guys on 1440p the new 335 drivers are a dream!

Fluid super fast desktop, frame rates are a bit better and a lil more stabilized.

You can swap into and out of surround w/o having to close applications like before.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Btw just for you guys on 1440p the new 335 drivers are a dream!
> 
> Fluid super fast desktop, frame rates are a bit better and a lil more stabilized.
> 
> You can swap into and out of surround w/o having to close applications like before.


strange, i'm still getting the prompt to close programs.


----------



## dpoverlord

much better than .48 I still have a low frame rate :-(

Same frame rate if I set the settings to low or high. The irony is I cant tell the difference either way lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Downloading 335 now!

....And listening to some Bone Thugs N Harmony! Dang, this was my favorite stuff back in high school and its probably been since then that I listened to it! Mostly listen to metal and hardcore these days but its amazing how listening to something from your youth has the ability to make you instantly happy even if its nothing like what you listen to now! Anybody else remember these guys? (sorry for the off topic)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Btw just for you guys on 1440p the new 335 drivers are a dream!
> 
> Fluid super fast desktop, frame rates are a bit better and a lil more stabilized.
> 
> You can swap into and out of surround w/o having to close applications like before.


Good to hear. Will try them out. Thanks!! Waiting for my disc version of Titanfall to come in from Dell. (I hate discs, but i got it free so, eh)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Downloading 335 now!
> 
> ....And listening to some Bone Thugs N Harmony! Dang, this was my favorite stuff back in high school and its probably been since then that I listened to it! Mostly listen to metal and hardcore these days but its amazing how listening to something from your youth has the ability to make you instantly happy even if its nothing like what you listen to now! Anybody else remember these guys? (sorry for the off topic)


Its the Thuggish Ruggish Bone!!!!!

Just listened to them on youtube. Damn that brings back some memories! I think i was in junior high. They were so good back in the day.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I know right? I haven't listened to these guys in literally 14 years! Good benching music though! ')


----------



## karlram

@skyn3t

here is the EVGA Titan Black SC Bios.

EVGA_Titan_Black_SC-Original.zip 136k .zip file


could you modify the Bios to disable the Boost and rise the power target/fan like the AsusTitanBlack, please?

regards
Karlram


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlram*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> here is the EVGA Titan Black SC Bios.
> 
> EVGA_Titan_Black_SC-Original.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> could you modify the Bios to disable the Boost and rise the power target/fan like the AsusTitanBlack, please?
> 
> regards
> Karlram


titan black vbios can be found here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/22500_50#post_21919015


----------



## Slinky PC

If you have 4 titans in sli you should use Cooler Master 1500W Silent M2 PRO as I do.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> If you have 4 titans in sli you should use Cooler Master 1500W Silent M2 PRO as I do.


Ripple is way too high on that series its not something you should buy you would be better off with pretty much anything else

85,2mv is propper crappy ripple


----------



## skupples

add2PSU ftw!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Ripple is way too high on that series its not something you should buy you would be better off with pretty much anything else
> 
> 85,2mv is propper crappy ripple


Isn't that higher than ATX spec? That is crappy. Hm, what 1500w psu besides AX1500i would have 20mv or less ripple?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> add2PSU ftw!


I agree buy 2x EVGA SuperNova G2´s 750 watts and you got a outstanding 1500 watts setup


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I agree buy 2x EVGA SuperNova G2´s 750 watts and you got a outstanding 1500 watts setup


I'm running my tri-sli water cooled, 1300mhz (almost 400watts each) titans off of a G2 1300W, and everything else off of an 860. Zero issues so far, you just can't plug anything into the molex that feeds the ADD2PSU. Literally, the entire molex cable is useless. Your system won't start if you plug something into it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm just hoping that the G2 1300W is enough to power my whole system as I gotta get rid of this AX1200. Do not want dual PSU setup...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm just hoping that the G2 1300W is enough to power my whole system as I gotta get rid of this AX1200. Do not want dual PSU setup...


Are the EVGA and Corsair units (1500 w) out yet? That might be another route Majin.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Are the EVGA and Corsair units (1500 w) out yet? That might be another route Majin.


AX1500i is not out yet and the price on that will be 450-500$ which is a ripoff

No word on any new EVGA 1500 watts unit


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm just hoping that the G2 1300W is enough to power my whole system as I gotta get rid of this AX1200. Do not want dual PSU setup...


If you're going to run 1.4v into the Titans, probably not enough then.

~1.3v or so, should be good. I believe Corsair or the OEM has the protections conservative in their psus. That's why the stupid shut downs with the AX1200 so easily.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> AX1500i is not out yet and the price on that will be 450-500$ which is a ripoff
> 
> No word on any new EVGA 1500 watts unit


Yep, agree that is a ripoff. Hopefully EVGA will release soon the new 1500w (I heard rumors about a 1700w too) unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep, agree that is a ripoff. Hopefully EVGA will release soon the new 1500w (I heard rumors about a 1700w too) unit.


Enermax/Lepa has a 1700 watts on the way


----------



## VSG

The EVGA unit is going to be a single rail 1600W unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The EVGA unit is going to be a single rail 1600W unit.


Any word on OEM?


----------



## VSG

I just tweeted that to Jacob, hopefully he answers soon.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I just tweeted that to Jacob, hopefully he answers soon.


Just hope its not some fourth or third rate chinese OEM


----------



## VSG

He just replied back
Quote:


> can't say just yet but we've used before and most will be happy to hear who it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:57 PM - 11 Mar 2014


I am going to guess Enermax based on their new 1600/1700W unit coming up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He just replied back
> I am going to guess Enermax based on their new 1600/1700W unit coming up.


Then they need to fix the voltage regulation

Which is the main flaw of the Enermax Platimax


----------



## szeged

June cant get here fast enough.

x99 (maybe)

maxwell (maybe)

1600w evga psu (maybe)

empty wallet (definitely)


----------



## VSG

Update: Not Enermax

@shilka, who else did they use as OEMs?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Update: Not Enermax
> 
> @shilka, who else did they use as OEMs?


HEC for the 500/600/500B/600B

FSP for the NEX650G/750B/750G

Etasis for the NEX1500

Enhance Electronics for the old Classified SR-2

All the G2 and P2 units are Super Flower Leadex units and by far the best they sell

Would hope this new 1500/1600/1700 or whatever is a Delta Seasonic or Super Flower unit

Does not matter which OEM it is as long as its good and not overpriced


----------



## skupples

Still going to be a better buy to get 2 1000W platinum series, only issue is space.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Still going to be a better buy to get 2 1000W platinum series, only issue is space.


If my desk was bigger that's what I'd do. Sth10 will still take three psus for me though. Only problem is I can't pour ln2 into the sth10


----------



## skupples

psh, just lay it on it's side.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> psh, just lay it on it's side.


kkk If is something like Wermad rig you would need a crane for that...: rolleyes:


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> June cant get here fast enough.
> 
> x99 (maybe)
> 
> maxwell (maybe)
> 
> 1600w evga psu (maybe)
> 
> empty wallet (definitely)


I dont think Maxwell and X99 will be here until October.

In other news I am contemplating cutting up this for more air


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I dont think Maxwell and X99 will be here until October.
> 
> In other news I am contemplating cutting up this for more air


*ANGLE GRINDER TIME!!!!*














Or you can use a dremel! Either way you cut that metal piece ASAP!


----------



## Panther Al

*everything* can be cut with my favourite cutting device...

C4.

OK, I kid... kinda. It really is a good cutting tool in the right place, but in all seriousness, a good Dremel set is the best buy you can ever make if you even think of ever having an itch to mod anything.


----------



## dpoverlord

I guess no one can doubt my commitment now


----------



## dpoverlord

I started deciding to leave the metal bracket then decided why? LOL

Now I need to figure out a way how to move air form the bottom of the case since that's where it's sitting.


----------



## dpoverlord

So far I am noticing a drop
Fans are at 39 percent and it's 45 at idle.

I then moved the fans to 100 percent and Temps hit 34c/37c which they have never hit. *ever.*


----------



## skupples

Very nice!


----------



## Swolern

Looks good Dp.







Is that bottom slot x16? 2.0 x8 will limit you some, especially with your res.


----------



## skupples

What is newegg doing to the components market? They are selling all the good stuff for WAY over MSRP.

1000W EVGA P2 is 309$ on NewEgg, it should be 200$.

Amazon too~!

Amazon wants 450$ for 1300W G2

Newegg wants 350$!!!! Makes me want to spam obscenities...

I paid 189$ for my G2.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Tell me about it! I want a G2 1300W but certainly not at $450!


----------



## skupples

When all else fails, blame miners, then capitalistic entities looking to exploit the miners easy money.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Sells pretty cheap here locally and that's with a weak Canadian dollar to boot:


----------



## tvelander

It's moving


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When all else fails, blame miners, then capitalistic entities looking to exploit the miners easy money.


stupid miners









i paid $200 (P2) and $230 (G2) from amazon, but that was in january, and the G2 took 4 weeks to show up

BTW, those red 8+6pin vga power cables are NOT interchangeable between the G2 and P2.... for a sec i thought i fried one of my 290s (undetected + fan @ full speed) but noooo it was just the stupid red cable from the other PSU


----------



## Ithanul

No kidding about the prices on stuff going up. Right now helping out a co-worker build a new computer. He was not happy about the prices on the video cards.


----------



## Slinky PC




----------



## dpoverlord

So I drilled a hole in the bottom of the case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looks good Dp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that bottom slot x16? 2.0 x8 will limit you some, especially with your res.


Yeah I think it is.... PCIEX16_1 is the top as is the third
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3450#ov

2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_2) (Note 2)
2 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1/PCIEX8_2) (Note 3) (The PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2, PCIEX8_1 and PCIEX8_2 slots conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
2 x PCI Express x1 slots
1 x PCI slot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What is newegg doing to the components market? They are selling all the good stuff for WAY over MSRP.
> 
> 1000W EVGA P2 is 309$ on NewEgg, it should be 200$.
> I paid 189$ for my G2.


Me too I paid $189 what the hell.

For those asking, I dremeled my case in my new case mod thread (in my sig but for those wondering at +100C the temps dropped all the way to 37 / 41C on idle. Now ironically my top GPU card is hotter than the bottom. Feel free to take a look, will try some hard O/C soon


Spoiler: Photos


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I drilled a hole in the bottom of the case
> Yeah I think it is.... PCIEX16_1 is the top as is the third
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3450#ov
> 
> 2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_2) (Note 2)
> 2 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1/PCIEX8_2) (Note 3) (The PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2, PCIEX8_1 and PCIEX8_2 slots conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
> 2 x PCI Express x1 slots
> 1 x PCI slot
> Me too I paid $189 what the hell.
> 
> For those asking, I dremeled my case in my new case mod thread (in my sig but for those wondering at +100C the temps dropped all the way to 37 / 41C on idle. Now ironically my top GPU card is hotter than the bottom. Feel free to take a look, will try some hard O/C soon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos


You're a monster.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I drilled a hole in the bottom of the case
> Yeah I think it is.... PCIEX16_1 is the top as is the third
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3450#ov
> 
> 2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_2) (Note 2)
> 2 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1/PCIEX8_2) (Note 3) (The PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2, PCIEX8_1 and PCIEX8_2 slots conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
> 2 x PCI Express x1 slots
> 1 x PCI slot
> Me too I paid $189 what the hell.
> 
> For those asking, I dremeled my case in my new case mod thread (in my sig but for those wondering at +100C the temps dropped all the way to 37 / 41C on idle. Now ironically my top GPU card is hotter than the bottom. Feel free to take a look, will try some hard O/C soon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos


Just get yourself a case lab case already, and call it the day..lol


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Just get yourself a case lab case already, and call it the day..lol


This LOL


----------



## dpoverlord

Def was fun drilling


----------



## dpoverlord

So far the bottom card is running cooler due to it's direct access to the cool air at the bottom of the case.

If I remember right these cards take in air 2 ways (1. Side_see picture with the fan blowing into the side_, 2. fan on the top of the card not pcb side). Do you think the side fans are causing an issue where the air is coming from the front panels then being pushed around by the side panels?


The top card at +150 overclock starts to thermal throttle at but at +100 is fine. While the bottom card hits +150 no problem. It would be interesting if I could set each card a different clock speed. In EVGA Precision X I think you can do this. Is it possible in MSI after burner?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

One of my Titans just died. Opened Skype afterburner and Origin, then something popped and PC powered off. Burning smell was coming out of the bottom titan. First thing in my min was that something leaked. Checked and everything is dry.

Disabled pci slot 3, and PC starts fine.

I was running Skynet Rev . 2 Bios for months, last night I uninstalled gpu drivers and rolled back to 327.

Time to RMA, but this was totally spontaneous. :-(


----------



## skupples

what kinda volts were you running?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Not sure what burned, no clue as to why!


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1.15v 1006mhz. I only crank up te voltage during benching.
> 
> It wasn't even under load.
> 
> Here's what we have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what burned, no clue as to why!


R.I.P, Hope your RMA goes quick & ezy


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What in the world?!?!


----------



## dealio

welcome to the burnt titan club, bestia

[EVGA for the win]


----------



## skupples

Doesnt look like the actual VRM burned.


----------



## tvelander

Now iam close to 100 % done, done last night with OS now time for OVERCLOCKING


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kinda volts were you running?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.15v 1006mhz. I only crank up te voltage during benching.
> 
> It wasn't even under load.
> 
> Here's what we have:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what burned, no clue as to why!
Click to expand...

A spider? Bug?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I drilled a hole in the bottom of the case
> Yeah I think it is.... PCIEX16_1 is the top as is the third
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3450#ov
> 
> 2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_2) (Note 2)
> 2 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1/PCIEX8_2) (Note 3) (The PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2, PCIEX8_1 and PCIEX8_2 slots conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
> 2 x PCI Express x1 slots
> 1 x PCI slot
> Me too I paid $189 what the hell.
> 
> For those asking, I dremeled my case in my new case mod thread (in my sig but for those wondering at +100C the temps dropped all the way to 37 / 41C on idle. Now ironically my top GPU card is hotter than the bottom. Feel free to take a look, will try some hard O/C soon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos


Did you need more feet for that LianLi? I have the 4 stock feet that came off of mine if you want them. Just shoot me a pm on where to send them bud


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Doesnt look like the actual VRM burned.


According to Cadaveca he's saying it looks like the coolant leaked on his card which may be why.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> According to Cadaveca he's saying it looks like the coolant leaked on his card which may be why.


I think lebestia would be able to detect a leak over some one looking at pics... Would be peer hard to get liquid in that spot with standard lay out.


----------



## Swolern

Edit


----------



## skupples

Can't tell from my phone.. Thermal pads Can produce condensation Some times. Happened with my ddc heat sink pads.


----------



## spiderxjz82

That green compound is normally an indication that something on the board has got wet, looked exactly like that on an old motherboard of mine. Not saying that's what happened here, just reporting from experience.

Edit: Possibly something caused by electrolysis, where the current has been flowing out of one component and into something else.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Oh boy... Now I am scared. Major rebuild in my PC and got a bad leak yesterday while filling up. Boys and girls never use a extender on the ek reservoir that is not the original one since it will leak....(http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_346_365&products_id=31185&zenid=31e330409c1934edcd1eb4a8e0489fff) I went with a bitspower black just to be equal to the rest of my fittings and it did spill out. Lesson learned. The worse part is that I was aware but though it would work









Fact, red pastel spill out and into both titans backplates (EK). I dry it out and leave with the AC blowing on for 12 hours and all fans in the PC running to help dry but after Labestia picutres I am scared to turn on latter this night.

LaBestia good luck with your RMA mate. Let´s us known how it turns out.


----------



## VSG

I don't see why you can't use any extender there, was the bitspower one not threading in fully?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Nope mate. You can´t use. The dimensions are not exactly the same. It was fully threaded in. It as been discussed somewhere here in OC and other users report the same.

Here we go:

http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_27_32&products_id=534

the bitspower is 18 mm OD. Ek is 16.95 or 16.85 (something like that). Both are 5 mm threaded. However since the ports on top and bottom of EK reservoirs are recessed EK insist that you use the extender on those. Since the OD is different while the bitspower is fully threaded it can´t go all the way in because of the recessed ports...


----------



## VSG

Isn't that recessed port why EK provides spacers? That way you can use the spacers first and then thread in any extender/fitting you want. I have not had this issue with any of their blocks/terminals and they have some recessed ports in the terminals as well.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Isn't that recessed port why EK provides spacers? That way you can use the spacers first and then thread in any extender/fitting you want. I have not had this issue with any of their blocks/terminals and they have some recessed ports in the terminals as well.


Yes it is. But I think you missed my point that I want the color in black and that´s why I went with the bitspower thing and it is a no go...


----------



## VSG

Yes, I meant use the spacer if you have to and then the bitspower extender on top of it. The spacer fits into the recessed port so it won't be seen, right?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Actually not, it fits in but about 6-10 mm protrude off the reservoir so it would (and is now actually) quite visible. I was just warning others to not do the same I did for aesthetics only since you might end up like me painted with Mayhems liquid







Soon pictures since it end up quite nice actually and I am closing to finish this build. You will notice what I meant about the spacer/extender


----------



## VSG

Ah.. Ya, pictures would be great. In my case, the spacer fits in great and does not show outside but since then I have just used the regular ports on the terminals so no need for spacers at all.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Did you need more feet for that LianLi? I have the 4 stock feet that came off of mine if you want them. Just shoot me a pm on where to send them bud


Just shot you a PM that would be Amazing.

In other news, I took off the heatsinks put some AS 5 onto the chips, EVGA said it would take about 2-4 days to register and to see the benefits. I also bumped my Power Limit to 150% since in OC Scanner the top GPU is always throttling. I thought it was thermal throttling but once I raised the Power Limit to 150% it seems that problem went away.

They said if this doesn't change anything that they want to RMA the cards so will see how it goes.


----------



## skupples

hate to say it, but I definitely see those beads of fluid now that i'm not looking @ it through my cellphone.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hate to say it, but I definitely see those beads of fluid now that i'm not looking @ it through my cellphone.


Yep...The question is was a leak somewhere in the loop or just condensation. Or, third hypothesis, was the block leaking? I think is not likely but I would inspect the block internally to verify there is no major corrosion on it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I would suspect a leak as well though Bestia saids there was none. I just can't imagine the card failing in that spot at stock clocks and voltage...

Btw, I'm being totally hipster right now and posting this on a MacBook Pro at the Apple Store!


----------



## VSG

Get out of there for your own sanity!


----------



## skupples

eh, maybe he wiped it down or something. Either way, EVGA FTW!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana




----------



## szeged

atleast he didnt do what some other guy did in another " help my card died" thread, first sentence was " so i poked my card with a metal object and i think it died maybe"


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> atleast he didnt do what some other guy did in another " help my card died" thread, first sentence was " so i poked my card with a metal object and i think it died maybe"


This brings me back to the days of my 386 SX when I was learning from trial and error and took one of the 2 pin inserts and was looking for where it goes and plugged it into the back of my brand new 2.5 gb ( upgraded from an 80mb ) and watched my comp just shut down instantly ( it was on at the time ) completely blew out the HDD, which I lucked out by RMA'ing it and got a 3.2 gb in return.

That or when I used to sneak online while parents were away (internal 28.8 modem ) then when I heard them come home instead of having enough time to disconnect I'd just shut the pc down AT at the time so you just punch the button once. Pop the lid off my desktop ( back when desktop literally lay across the desktop) and went to pull the modem out of the ISA slot and shocked the living crap out of myself.

Good times~

Curious how many of you remember that the red line on the IDE cables meant pin 1.


----------



## szeged

the only thing ive ever killed because of my own stupidity was a 8350 that got knocked out of my hand mid installation, tried to grab it mid air and ended up slapping it across the room into a wall. pins went from |||||||||||||||||||||||| to _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## VSG

lol that sounds like it was a fun time


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the only thing ive ever killed because of my own stupidity was a 8350 that got knocked out of my hand mid installation, tried to grab it mid air and ended up slapping it across the room into a wall. pins went from |||||||||||||||||||||||| to _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


and here we thought it was that Ebay guys fault.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> and here we thought it was that Ebay guys fault.


that was a different 8350 lol







i have had a total of 4 8350s, 2 of them work perfectly fine and i still have them, the other two are now departed from this world, one from my own doing (above) and one from some idiot ebay scammer trying to get over on me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Will the thin thermal pads, like the ones on EK blocks work with the titan stock cooler?

Or should I order the 1.5mm pads?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Will the thin thermal pads, like the ones on EK blocks work with the titan stock cooler?
> 
> Or should I order the 1.5mm pads?


Those stock cooler pads are really thick, probably closer to 2-3mm.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Those stock cooler pads are really thick, probably closer to 2-3mm.


Ok, I'll see what I can find thats 2mm.

Also, are the aquacomputer blocks any good?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_999&products_id=37735

Not sure if I should keep using my EK blocks or avoid EK at all costs from now on. Keeping them, means I need to buy new o ring seals for all the blocks, which I can't seem to find.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ok, I'll see what I can find thats 2mm.
> 
> Also, are the aquacomputer blocks any good?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_999&products_id=37735
> 
> Not sure if I should keep using my EK blocks or avoid EK at all costs from now on. Keeping them, means I need to buy new o ring seals for all the blocks, which I can't seem to find.


the aquacomputer clear/nickel block is a beauty... but not as good at cooling the VRMs as EK.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the aquacomputer clear/nickel block is a beauty... but not as good at cooling the VRMs as EK.


I've had nothing but problems with EK blocks. Cust service isn't as great as people claim it to be. It's actually a pain dealing with them. So, just looking for alternatives.

Thinking of just buying new o rings and pads, and keeping them as I already spend too much money on watercooling. I will also use a colored coolant, the clear was really hard to spot. If it had been red coolant I would have caught it in time.


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've had nothing but problems with EK blocks. *Cust service isn't as great as people claim it to be. It's actually a pain dealing with them. So, just looking for alternatives.*
> 
> Thinking of just buying new o rings and pads, and keeping them as I already spend too much money on watercooling. I will also use a colored coolant, the clear was really hard to spot. If it had been red coolant I would have caught it in time.


Ya, I emailed a question and the responder reamed me out like I was an imbecile. Nice thing was he didn't take the 8 seconds to read what I was actually requesting and ended up actually being the imbecile. It was so shockingly rude that I want to avoid them as well. Just kinda stuck as what to buy as well. I dont really plan on pounding my Titans other than for a top speed run for some benches then gaming thereafter.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## dpoverlord

Love EVGA,

"If that does not work, we'll RMA you knew ones you pay shipping to us we pay to you"

WoW


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I got a ton of the EK O-rings from FrozenCPU back in November when I redid my loop. They only had red ones but who cares right? Can't see them anyway...


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Love EVGA,
> 
> "If that does not work, we'll RMA you knew ones you pay shipping to us we pay to you"
> 
> WoW


And that is why I really, really, wish I could have found someone to sell me a pair of EVGA Titans at the same time when I was building my machine. At least when mine when boom - my fault - ASUS was pretty quick and easygoing about getting a replacement to me.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> And that is why I really, really, wish I could have found someone to sell me a pair of EVGA Titans at the same time when I was building my machine. At least when mine when boom - my fault - ASUS was pretty quick and easygoing about getting a replacement to me.


Yeah my first time with EVGA was my GTX460 which I am still selling but everything they have done has been top notch I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the aquacomputer clear/nickel block is a beauty... but not as good at cooling the VRMs as EK.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had nothing but problems with EK blocks. Cust service isn't as great as people claim it to be. It's actually a pain dealing with them. So, just looking for alternatives.
> 
> Thinking of just buying new o rings and pads, and keeping them as I already spend too much money on watercooling. I will also use a colored coolant, the clear was really hard to spot. If it had been red coolant I would have caught it in time.
Click to expand...

Automotive supply places have o-rings in a fair range of sizes. You'd need to take in a sample.
Worth a try.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had nothing but problems with EK blocks. Cust service isn't as great as people claim it to be. It's actually a pain dealing with them. So, just looking for alternatives.
> 
> Thinking of just buying new o rings and pads, and keeping them as I already spend too much money on watercooling. I will also use a colored coolant, the clear was really hard to spot. If it had been red coolant I would have caught it in time.


FCPU should have the o-rings somewhere on site. I would personally stick with the ek blocks. From what I understand EK has two people in Customer Service. Tibor & Sajnn, according to Derick they are worked to the bone, which explains why they will only ever respond to you once every 24-48 hours, even if you email them back within seconds of receiving a response. I also understand that they are running @ 100% capacity 24/7 & still can't keep up. Sounds like they need to expand their operation or they will surely feel the growing pains.

I haven't had them be rude to me, but I did have them completely botch my RMA. They sent me the wrong plates, the wrong block, and forgot to include new O-rings. I specified copper replacements + O-rings on my RMA form (you get a choice) and even have email conformation from Sajnn stating "ok copper & o-rings it is." Yet I got nickel/CSQ replacements all around. It also took three shipments over 7 weeks to get everything, since the first package got lost in the mail. I can't even bring my self to email them asking them for the proper tops. Hell, I would buy replacement tops, but they don't list them on site. It seems they don't sell GK110 tops, but sell tops for everything else. Just want to note that this took place over the Holidays so it is what it is.

I digress... This is why you should run anti-corrosive with your products.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've had nothing but problems with EK blocks. Cust service isn't as great as people claim it to be. It's actually a pain dealing with them. So, just looking for alternatives.
> 
> Thinking of just buying new o rings and pads, and keeping them as I already spend too much money on watercooling. I will also use a colored coolant, the clear was really hard to spot. If it had been red coolant I would have caught it in time.


----------



## skupples

They look great, and are definitely top of the line when it comes to build quality, but EK blows them out of the water for GK110.


----------



## qiplayer

I reinstalled windows on a 500gb ssd, I'm having trouble since the windows update failed, blue screens and failing to boot windows. In the meantime the oc of my 3 titans isn't stable anymore. The cards aren't stable even at clock. Tell me it is dust or some windows fault the same that causes the bsod!!!
What do you think?

My 3 titans where running with +130 on clock and +55 on memory.

By the way the ek backplates are finally again on stock in germany, the package is on the way with 3 ek blocks first edition and 3 bp







)


----------



## LunaP

Lol no love for XSPC mine are rock solid even on VRM's @ ubber voltage, thermal + the backplate does wonders. Not dissing any other company though they're all great. Just sucks there weren't more solid reviews on the XSPC.


----------



## szeged

no doubt the xspc blocks are good ones, just not my favorite for looks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Lol no love for XSPC mine are rock solid even on VRM's @ ubber voltage, thermal + the backplate does wonders. Not dissing any other company though they're all great. Just sucks there weren't more solid reviews on the XSPC.


Did you wedge thermals between the back plate & VRM's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I reinstalled windows on a 500gb ssd,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble since the windows update failed, blue screens and failing to boot windows. In the meantime the oc of my 3 titans isn't stable anymore. The cards aren't stable even at clock. Tell me it is dust or some windows fault the same that causes the bsod!!!
> What do you think?
> 
> My 3 titans where running with +130 on clock and +55 on memory.
> 
> By the way the ek backplates are finally again on stock in germany, the package is on the way with 3 ek blocks first edition and 3 bp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


sounds like you need to start over fresh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> *I've had nothing but problems with EK blocks*. Cust service isn't as great as people claim it to be. It's actually a pain dealing with them. So, just looking for alternatives.
> 
> Thinking of just buying new o rings and pads, and keeping them as I already spend too much money on watercooling. I will also use a colored coolant, the clear was really hard to spot. If it had been red coolant I would have caught it in time.


sorry to hear that. I have a bunch of Aquacomputer stuff - really well made. Had two solid copper blocks on 7970's for 2 years, never cleaned the loop and they were good as new when sold. So far, the ek blocks I'm currently running (2 on titans and 3 on kingpins) have been very solid. Lucky. I do use only DW+redline water wetter tho. If your block leaked, the usual suspect is the mount to the flow block (those two o-rings have a mind of their own - had one pop out and just disappear in my office







). Was that where the leak originated? Unusual for the block o-ring to leak if still OEM.

Anyway - I can highly recommend the AQ water blocks! great stuff.


----------



## skupples

@Jpmboy Depending on the version, that middle O-ring is gone. The revision made to add in 780Ti support saw the removal of said O-ring. The only difference between titan/780Ti is the stand off placements on the new revision.




(99% of that crap cleaned off, came off like copper buildup. Looked just like copper oxidation on the towels)


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've had nothing but problems with EK blocks. Cust service isn't as great as people claim it to be. It's actually a pain dealing with them. So, just looking for alternatives.
> 
> Thinking of just buying new o rings and pads, and keeping them as I already spend too much money on watercooling. I will also use a colored coolant, the clear was really hard to spot. If it had been red coolant I would have caught it in time.


Here's the oring for the fc titan blocks.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20777/scr-712/EK_Replacement_O-Ring_-_144_x_20_OR_144x2_NBR55.html

If you have the older style blocks like I do, you'll need the smaller oring too. I am not sure specifically what its called but you should be able to find it if you dig enough.

Sorry about your Titan man


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry to hear that. I have a bunch of Aquacomputer stuff - really well made. Had two solid copper blocks on 7970's for 2 years, never cleaned the loop and they were good as new when sold. So far, the ek blocks I'm currently running (2 on titans and 3 on kingpins) have been very solid. Lucky. I do use only DW+redline water wetter tho. If your block leaked, the usual suspect is the mount to the flow block (those two o-rings have a mind of their own - had one pop out and just disappear in my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Was that where the leak originated? Unusual for the block o-ring to leak if still OEM.
> 
> Anyway - I can highly recommend the AQ water blocks! great stuff.


leaked right through the o ring. Screw was tight all the way, but have to check the stand off. This could have been my fault and not EK's, but why send out incomplete replacements? My nickel blocks were barely a month old, and all I got for replacements were copper bases that didn't even have stand offs. I will check the block when I get home. If it was indeed my fault and I left a loose stand off, then I gladly take responsability.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

This is the thermal pads I'm ordering for the stock cooler: Just in case I end up going back to air cooling.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16732/thr-153/Fujipoly_Premium_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_20_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html?id=tDmZxdGF&mv_pc=837


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Here's the oring for the fc titan blocks.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20777/scr-712/EK_Replacement_O-Ring_-_144_x_20_OR_144x2_NBR55.html
> 
> If you have the older style blocks like I do, you'll need the smaller oring too. I am not sure specifically what its called but you should be able to find it if you dig enough.
> 
> Sorry about your Titan man


Thank you, just what I needed. +1


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My original EK Titan blocks have been running in the loop 24/7 since March 2013 and have had no issues so far. I also have them in a TJ11 with vertical hanging video cards so if they did leak chances are it would drip down into the case and not on the cards (another perk of Silverstone's amazing 90-degree rotated mobo trays)!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Jpmboy Depending on the version, that middle O-ring is gone. The revision made to add in 780Ti support saw the removal of said O-ring. The only difference between titan/780Ti is the stand off placements on the new revision.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (99% of that crap cleaned off, came off like copper buildup. Looked just like copper oxidation on the towels)


oh - I was referring to the two small o-rings on the connection block. Yeah - only one on the block-coverplate for teh versions I have. ... hid those pics - nasty buildup!







I remember those pictures... That happened with what coolant?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> This is the thermal pads I'm ordering for the stock cooler: Just in case I end up going back to air cooling.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16732/thr-153/Fujipoly_Premium_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_20_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html?id=tDmZxdGF&mv_pc=837


Should work just fine!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Really aggravated with the prices of these G2's! I mean, are they in short supply or something? $360 on NE is ridiculous and Amazon doesn't even have stock. Probably going to have to come up with a different PSU choice to replace my AX1200...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Why not another AX1200?

What happened to your psu?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nothing it just shuts down anytime I try to bench at 1.3V+. Really getting sick and tired of it....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nothing it just shuts down anytime I try to bench at 1.3V+. Really getting sick and tired of it....


1.3v is for 24/7 gaming. 1.4v & up is for benching.
















Have you tried to run the volt mod without the LLC mod?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No sir, I refuse to go beyond 1.3V with my babies. They been too good to me to burn them up now...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nothing it just shuts down anytime I try to bench at 1.3V+. Really getting sick and tired of it....


I Beleive that, at 1.4v 1389 MHz, my 1300w psu would also shut off.

Got home and carefully inspected and disassembled my gpu blocks. Both were leaking. The first card was lucky not to get any water, the second one, well RIP.

Will try and RMA both blocks and get full replacements. Will probably end up going back to air. And selling all this water cooling gear. This was fun, but just too much bs.

I want to play TitanFall so bad, I do not have time for this. I can't even run my gpu air cooled cause I'm missing thermal pads.

Will stacking thermal pads work?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I Beleive that, at 1.4v 1389 MHz, my 1300w psu would also shut off.
> 
> Got home and carefully inspected and disassembled my gpu blocks. Both were leaking. The first card was lucky not to get any water, the second one, well RIP.
> 
> Will try and RMA both blocks and get full replacements. Will probably end up going back to air. And selling all this water cooling gear. This was fun, but just too much bs.
> 
> I want to play TitanFall so bad, I do not have time for this. I can't even run my gpu air cooled cause I'm missing thermal pads.
> 
> Will stacking thermal pads work?


damn, that is some serious bad luck/assembly failure... If you can figure out what the stock thickness is, stacking should be fine for stock bios.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Will stacking thermal pads work?


On a very short term and temporary basis - yes it would work.
Can't say that I'd recommend it, nor do I know of anyone else that would.

You could likely get away with it, if it is just to play Titanfall for a few hours - at stock


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been really lucky so far with my jump to water cooling (though I've also been very careful and did my homework before jumping in) so I can't imagine going back to air cooling to be honest. However if I had had the unfortunate luck that you have had so far I would probably be getting out too.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> damn, that is some serious bad luck/assembly failure... If you can figure out what the stock thickness is, stacking should be fine for stock bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> On a very short term and temporary basis - yes it would work.
> Can't say that I'd recommend it, nor do I know of anyone else that would.
> 
> You could likely get away with it, if it is just to play Titanfall for a few hours - at stock


Just missing this VRM section.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've been really lucky so far with my jump to water cooling (though I've also been very careful and did my homework before jumping in) so I can't imagine going back to air cooling to be honest. However if I had had the unfortunate luck that you have had so far I would probably be getting out too.


I want to just scrap everything, but all the time spent trying to make things work makes me wanna give it another go. I guess it all depends if get new replacement blocks from EK. Were gonna find out how well their customer support really is.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just missing this VRM section.
> 
> 
> I want to just scrap everything, but all the time spent trying to make things work makes me wanna give it another go. I guess it all depends if get new replacement blocks from EK. Were gonna find out how well their customer support really is.


I bought 3mm replacement pads, and once fitted they seem to be just a little too bulky, or perhaps they're just not as soft and forgiving as the ones that are fitted from the factory.

That said, try stacking pads until a height of 2.5mm over that section, then fit the block and check for contact. Then you can add or subtract from there.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No sir, I refuse to go beyond 1.3V with my babies. They been too good to me to burn them up now...


Have you tried 1.3v with LLC enabled? Not using the LLC mod.

As long as you keep those VRMs cool with volts above 1.3v you should be good. EK blocks FTW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I Beleive that, at 1.4v 1389 MHz, my 1300w psu would also shut off.
> 
> Got home and carefully inspected and disassembled my gpu blocks. Both were leaking. The first card was lucky not to get any water, the second one, well RIP.
> 
> Will try and RMA both blocks and get full replacements. Will probably end up going back to air. And selling all this water cooling gear. This was fun, but just too much bs.
> 
> I want to play TitanFall so bad, I do not have time for this. I can't even run my gpu air cooled cause I'm missing thermal pads.
> 
> Will stacking thermal pads work?


Both blocks were leaking!







Something was definitely wrong with the install on those blocks.

I would put the stock thicker thermal pads on the VRMs and the couple taken off the VRAM place your stacked thinner pads. VRMs get much hotter.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Have you tried 1.3v with LLC enabled? Not using the LLC mod.
> 
> As long as you keep those VRMs cool with volts above 1.3v you should be good. EK blocks FTW.
> Both blocks were leaking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something was definitely wrong with the install on those blocks.
> 
> I would put the stock thicker thermal pads on the VRMs and the couple taken off the VRAM place your stacked thinner pads. VRMs get much hotter.


There isn't much to it. Just the base plate, O ring and acrylic top. Put everything in place and tighten up. I even did the whole cylinder head tightening method. I leak tested prior to installing and after installation for another 24 hours. These blocks were installed late December. I don't know what I could have done wrong. To me it seems like a bad I rings. Maybe they are a 1 time use.

I found a bit of the thermal pad to cover the VRM section.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Really aggravated with the prices of these G2's! I mean, are they in short supply or something? $360 on NE is ridiculous and Amazon doesn't even have stock. Probably going to have to come up with a different PSU choice to replace my AX1200...


Bitcoin miners are buying up all the stock so yes there is limlited availability so they jack the price up as they know everyone is going to pay up anyway


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> There isn't much to it. Just the base plate, O ring and acrylic top. Put everything in place and tighten up. I even did the whole cylinder head tightening method. I leak tested prior to installing and after installation for another 24 hours. These blocks were installed late December. I don't know what I could have done wrong. To me it seems like a bad I rings. Maybe they are a 1 time use.
> 
> I found a bit of the thermal pad to cover the VRM section.


O-rings can be used multiple times, unless they are dried out or cracking. Just so weird it was both blocks.

Did you get the Titan on air for some Titanfall action?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't much to it. Just the base plate, O ring and acrylic top. Put everything in place and tighten up. I even did the whole cylinder head tightening method. I leak tested prior to installing and after installation for another 24 hours. These blocks were installed late December. I don't know what I could have done wrong. To me it seems like a bad I rings. Maybe they are a 1 time use.
> 
> I found a bit of the thermal pad to cover the VRM section.


I know the O-rings that came out of my nickel blocks were all sorts of compromised. They were extra stringy, stretched out, & covered in buildup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Bitcoin miners are buying up all the stock so yes there is limlited availability so they jack the price up as they know everyone is going to pay up anyway


Troubling times in the kingdom.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Troubling times in the kingdom.


its not just here its everywhere the bitcoin mining thing has taken everyone by surprise so high wattage PSU´s are sold out almost everywhere


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> its not just here its everywhere the bitcoin mining thing has taken everyone by surprise os high wattage PSU´s are sold out almost everywhere


Prices are by far the highest in the states though. We now rival normal Australian prices! @least last time I NewEgg wanted 800-900$ for 290X, while they were still 500-600$ in the EU.

I'm just glad I have an overabundance of quality PSUs these days.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> O-rings can be used multiple times, unless they are dried out or cracking. Just so weird it was both blocks.
> 
> Did you get the Titan on air for some Titanfall action?


Yeah, didn't get a chance to play, but at least it's ready for tonight and the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Why not another AX1200?
> 
> What happened to your psu?


What the? A AX1200 can't handle two overclocked Titans?

Crap, and I bought mine for future proofing two years ago.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well it hasn't been enough for my purposes but I can't say whether that is true for all AX1200's or if mine is just faulty. I know others have had PSU issues with dual overvolted Titans regardless of brand so it would seem to me that 1200W may not be quite enough...


----------



## VSG

The i version has handled 2 overvolted KPEs so I am inclined to believe you have a defective unit.


----------



## Ithanul

O well, I will find out once I get my rig back up and running with two Titans in it. If the AX1200 can't do it, o well, gives me another spare PSU to have around though I still got my TX750 sitting around for bleeds, and testing out new fans.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The i version has handled 2 overvolted KPEs so I am inclined to believe you have a defective unit.


You also don't have an overvolted 4930K on platform 2011 either so its not apples to apples. The PSU may well be faulty, either way it needs must be replaced...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You also don't have an overvolted 4930K on platform 2011 either so its not apples to apples. The PSU may well be faulty, either way it needs must be replaced...


Yeah, I have a gut feeling an overclocked 4930K pulls a shait ton of juice from the psu.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I have a gut feeling an overclocked 4930K pulls a shait ton of juice from the psu.


it does but Sandy Bridge pulls even more


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The i version has handled 2 overvolted KPEs so I am inclined to believe you have a defective unit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You also don't have an overvolted 4930K on platform 2011 either so its not apples to apples. The PSU may well be faulty, either way it needs must be replaced...


The ax1200 and ax1200i are not the same psu, they are very different. One is digitally controlled the other is not. Shilka might correct me if I am wrong but I think the OEM is different too. Majin got the non digital version right (ax1200)? In any case I thought both would handle two titans system easily. I never OC mine past 1.21 v core but the maximum draw I got from my 1200axi was close to 1000 w (in a 12 core SB pulling 215w).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The ax1200 and ax1200i are not the same psu, they are very different. One is digitally controlled the other is not. Shilka might correct me if I am wrong but I think the OEM is different too.


I believe you are correct. one is seasonic one is something else.


----------



## VSG

Ya they are from different OEMs but both should be good enough for 1200W minimum.

Would a 4930k overvolted and 2 Titans at 1.3V consume more than a 4770k at 1.35V and 2 KPEs at 1.42V? Bear in mind that I was pulling about 1300W from the wall so I was pushing the limits of my PSU here but no shutdowns or anything.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its possible you have a better example of the AX1200 certainly but mine reliably shuts down every time I push 1.3V with LLC disabled so in the end I know I need a replacement. Whether that's an indictment of all AX1200's I cannot say but it surely is of mine...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya they are from different OEMs but both should be good enough for 1200W minimum.
> 
> Would a 4930k overvolted and 2 Titans at 1.3V consume more than a 4770k at 1.35V and 2 KPEs at 1.42V? Bear in mind that I was pulling about 1300W from the wall so I was pushing the limits of my PSU here but no shutdowns or anything.


If Sandy Bridge E pulls 350-500 watts at 4.8, 1.4v Ivys can't be too far behind, but I havnt confirmed it. But definitely it will draw a lot more juice.

I Beleive Skupp said the new 780ti and Black titans are revised gk110 chips, which clock higher at lower voltages, which means clock for clock vanilla titans draw more power.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If Sandy Bridge E pulls 350-500 watts at 4.8, 1.4v Ivys can't be too far behind, but I havnt confirmed it. But definitely it will draw a lot more juice.
> 
> I Beleive Skupp said the new 780ti and Black titans are revised gk110 chips, which clock higher at lower voltages, which means clock for clock vanilla titans draw more power.


I believe the more cores of the Titan Black and GTX 780 ti would negate the better revision chip using less power.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I believe the more cores of the Titan Black and GTX 780 ti would negate the better revision chip using less power.


So, a 1.212 black at 1300mhz draws the same as a 1.3v 1300mhz vanilla?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So, a 1.212 black at 1300mhz draws the same as a 1.3v 1300mhz vanilla?


Just saying my statement seems logical to me, I don't know for fact.

But If I had to guess, 1.28v Black and a 1.3v regular Titan would use the same power.

But who knows unless some who owns both does some tests.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just saying my statement seems logical to me, I don't know for fact.
> 
> But If I had to guess, 1.28v Black and a 1.3v regular Titan would use the same power.
> 
> But who knows unless some who owns both does some tests.


Seems pretty reasonable.

I wonder how much 880s will draw. We need quality 2500w PSUs .


----------



## skupples

IDK about the 880, but I think we will see a 3000 core 225W card from maxwell.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> What the? A AX1200 can't handle two overclocked Titans?
> 
> Crap, and I bought mine for future proofing two years ago.


You absolutely can, but if you want to push them to the limit with x79, you're gonna come up short.

For gaming and other random things people do with their computers, most people will say the ax1200 is actually overkill.

Slick from Linus tech tips recommends a 760i for dual 780s. Imagine what he would say about a ax1200.

I really just depends on individual needs. My ax850 ran my titans just fine at 1.212v with CPU at stock speeds. OC the CPU and PC will shut down as soon as the gpus were under load.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My ghetto looking rig 

The block is just there to complete the flow. Didn't feel like bending acrylic tubes. This brings me back to square 1. Since both EK blocks leaked how did water managed to rise over the block and into the gpu. I sure didn't see a trail from the top card.

How water made its way into my GPU is now a mystery. Unless water found a way to defy gravity.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My ghetto looking rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The block is just there to complete the flow. Didn't feel like bending acrylic tubes. This brings me back to square 1. Since both EK blocks leaked how did water managed to rise over the block and into the gpu. I sure didn't see a trail from the top card.
> 
> How water made its way into my GPU is now a mystery. Unless water found a way to defy gravity.


The loop is under pressure.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The loop is under pressure.


It's getting ready to end up on the marketplace.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You absolutely can, but if you want to push them to the limit with x79, you're gonna come up short.
> 
> For gaming and other random things people do with their computers, most people will say the ax1200 is actually overkill.
> 
> Slick from Linus tech tips recommends a 760i for dual 780s. Imagine what he would say about a ax1200.
> 
> I really just depends on individual needs. My ax850 ran my titans just fine at 1.212v with CPU at stock speeds. OC the CPU and PC will shut down as soon as the gpus were under load.


Well I going to have a overclocked 4770K with the two Titans overclocked, two D5 pumps, and probably over 19 fans.









On that note. My 2nd Titan is now in my hands plus the water block and back plate that will be going on it. Just hope I got enough Fujipoly left for it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My ghetto looking rig
> 
> The block is just there to complete the flow. Didn't feel like bending acrylic tubes. This brings me back to square 1. Since both EK blocks leaked how did water managed to rise over the block and into the gpu. I sure didn't see a trail from the top card.
> 
> How water made its way into my GPU is now a mystery. Unless water found a way to defy gravity.


But it does...







Its called adhesion!








and other water properties called surface tension and capillary action makes water climb tubes and crawl around and into very small places!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But it does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its called adhesion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and other water properties called surface tension and capillary action makes water climb tubes and crawl around and into very small places!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The loop is under pressure.


It's getting ready to end up on the marketplace.

It sure picked the right person to work its magic. I don't know if I should be happy to have water climb up, or sad that it picked my titan.


----------



## szeged

nasa should hire you, you managed to defy gravity.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I going to have a overclocked 4770K with the two Titans overclocked, two D5 pumps, and probably over 19 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note. My 2nd Titan is now in my hands plus the water block and back plate that will be going on it. Just hope I got enough Fujipoly left for it.


protip (not that it really matters) the exterior of anti-static bags are not anti-static. The exterior is actually conductive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting ready to end up on the marketplace.
> 
> It sure picked the right person to work its magic. I don't know if I should be happy to have water climb up, or sad that it picked my titan.


you are going to regret throwing in the towel when it requires 100% fan speed to run 1100MHZ.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> protip (not that it really matters) the exterior of anti-static bags are not anti-static. The exterior is actually conductive.
> you are going to regret throwing in the towel when it requires 100% fan speed to run 1100MHZ.


Not giving up just yet. The thought of a huge air cooler and loud gpu fans frightens me. I definitely want new blocks.

Szeged, many great inventions have been the product of a mistake or accident. The inventor is usually like, huh I like this idea, let's call it a chimichanga. Lol


----------



## skupples

nooo i dropped the burrrrrrrito into the frrrryer!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> *Not giving up* just yet. The thought of a huge air cooler and loud gpu fans frightens me. I definitely want new blocks.
> 
> Szeged, many great inventions have been the product of a mistake or accident. The inventor is usually like, huh I like this idea, let's call it a chimichanga. Lol


Drop the "just yet"!








NEVER GIVE UP!!!! (Rammstein "Du Hast" fading in the back of the room...







)


----------



## yknot

Just a comment about the PSU situation. I have had an AX1200 single rail for a while now and simply bought another AX1200i (the 1200i is the newer version) and an ADD2PSU card. I have the AX1200 single rail hooked up to my two Titans and an AX1200 multi rail (the 1200i version) powering everything else. Seems fine as I write this. Used the updated bioses and hacks OK as well.

Am I missing something? Do the new Titan BE versions require the 1500 monsters to work? I've not got any BE's atm but was wondering if, with Skyn3ts latest, we can look forward to greater overclocks on said BE cards?

Thanx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Just a comment about the PSU situation. I have had an AX1200 single rail for a while now and simply bought another AX1200i (the 1200i is the newer version) and an ADD2PSU card. I have the AX1200 single rail hooked up to my two Titans and an AX1200 multi rail (the 1200i version) powering everything else. Seems fine as I write this. Used the updated bioses and hacks OK as well.
> 
> Am I missing something? Do the new Titan BE versions require the 1500 monsters to work? I've not got any BE's atm but was wondering if, with Skyn3ts latest, we can look forward to greater overclocks on said BE cards?
> 
> Thanx


No, the BE's are *only* 780Ti with extra 3GB of memory and a Titan name!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## alltheducks

Hey,

I tried the Nvflash utility under Windows 8 Pro x64 and Command Prompt is throwing up an error saying Nvflash is compatible?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well I going to have a overclocked 4770K with the two Titans overclocked, two D5 pumps, and probably over 19 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note. My 2nd Titan is now in my hands plus the water block and back plate that will be going on it. Just hope I got enough Fujipoly left for it.


Awesome block you have there!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not giving up just yet. The thought of a huge air cooler and loud gpu fans frightens me. I definitely want new blocks.


Never give up bud!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I tried the Nvflash utility under Windows 8 Pro x64 and Command Prompt is throwing up an error saying Nvflash is compatible?


I have had win8 & NVflash problems in the past also. Luckily I have a dual boot setup and had no problems in Win7.

That being said, are you using the newest version of Nvflash with specific Win8 compatibility?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I tried the Nvflash utility under Windows 8 Pro x64 and Command Prompt is throwing up an error saying Nvflash is compatible?


You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide also, i have no problems flashing in W8.1 x64!
Make sure the program is running with administrator rights!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*


We haven't spoken in awhile, hope everything's ok at your end my Friend!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> We haven't spoken in awhile, hope everything's ok at your end my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Doing good bro. Enjoying family and life. On my way to the Houston Gun Show right now. My gun hobby is even more expensive than my PC hobby. Especially these shows, they have military spec hardware and exotics. Hope you are doing well. When are you coming state side?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, the BE's are *only* 780Ti with extra 3GB of memory and a Titan name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanx . Glad there's nothing mysterious going on.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Just a comment about the PSU situation. I have had an AX1200 single rail for a while now and simply bought another AX1200i (the 1200i is the newer version) and an ADD2PSU card. I have the AX1200 single rail hooked up to my two Titans and an AX1200 multi rail (the 1200i version) powering everything else. Seems fine as I write this. Used the updated bioses and hacks OK as well.
> 
> Am I missing something? Do the new Titan BE versions require the 1500 monsters to work? I've not got any BE's atm but was wondering if, with Skyn3ts latest, we can look forward to greater overclocks on said BE cards?
> 
> Thanx


JFYI the 1200axi can run both multi rail and single rail 12 v lanes. Its default is single rail so unless you configure the 1200axi via software to run multi rail both unit you have should be running single rail. With 2x 1200 ax and i you have plenty of power...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Doing good bro. Enjoying family and life. On my way to the Houston Gun Show right now. My gun hobby is even more expensive than my PC hobby. Especially these shows, they have military spec hardware and exotics. Hope you are doing well. *When are you coming state side?*


After summer but i might go earlier, depends on how things go at work!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Thanx . Glad there's nothing mysterious going on.












Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Was able to get a decent score in Firestrike last night with the old girls! Had the 4930K at 4.7GHz (1.48V), 16GB of memory at 2133MHz, the Titans were at 1280MHz (1.3V with LLC disabled) core and the memory was at 7484MHz:



I'd say these babies still have tons of life left in them! Cheers!


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Was able to get a decent score in Firestrike last night with the old girls! Had the 4930K at 4.7GHz (1.48V), 16GB of memory at 2133MHz, the Titans were at 1280MHz (1.3V with LLC disabled) core and the memory was at 7484MHz:
> 
> I'd say these babies still have tons of life left in them! Cheers!


that's a massive score


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Was able to get a decent score in Firestrike last night with the old girls! Had the 4930K at 4.7GHz (1.48V), 16GB of memory at 2133MHz, the Titans were at 1280MHz (1.3V with LLC disabled) core and the memory was at 7484MHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say these babies still have tons of life left in them! Cheers!


Don't use the LLC mod and put 1.35v in the overvoltage hack by Zawarudo, should vdroop to 1.325 under load or so. You'll get higher on the cores with the same voltage.

This whole time, your AX1200 is probably a bit better than you think.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I don't know why I keep getting these random restarts during benching? It happens in most of my benches but not consistently and when it does reboot it is like a system restart meaning everything remains powered up (lights, fans, etc) but the OS just restarts. Could it be a mobo issue you think?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

If you're using the LLC mod, don't.

I had nothing but restarts. I couldn't even get 1306Mhz stable with my golden Titan with the mod and 1.3v AB(1.325v load)

I got rid of the mod and set 1.3v AB(~1.25v load vdroop), stable in everything @1306MHz 24/7. After removing the mod, I got to 1500Mhz in a lot of benches.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you're using the LLC mod, don't.
> 
> I had nothing but restarts. I couldn't even get 1306Mhz stable with my golden Titan with the mod and 1.3v AB(1.325v load)
> 
> I got rid of the mod and set 1.3v AB(~1.25v load vdroop), stable in everything @1306MHz 24/7. After removing the mod, I got to 1500Mhz in a lot of benches.


I stopped using that mod for long long time, i knew it is just problems.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't use the LLC mod and put 1.35v in the overvoltage hack by Zawarudo, should vdroop to 1.325 under load or so. You'll get higher on the cores with the same voltage.
> 
> This whole time, your AX1200 is probably a bit better than you think.


So just use the tool for voltage?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> So just use the tool for voltage?


You use the Zawarudo tool for voltages above 1.3V.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I didn't know there was a different Zawarudo tool?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I didn't know there was a different Zawarudo tool?


The one and only Zawarudo Tool


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't use the LLC mod and put 1.35v in the overvoltage hack by Zawarudo, should vdroop to 1.325 under load or so. You'll get higher on the cores with the same voltage.
> 
> This whole time, your AX1200 is probably a bit better than you think.


Pro-tip!!! Same exact resulted for me with LLC mod.


----------



## alltheducks

How long does the bios flash usually take? This second window has been open for about 5 minutes now ¬¬


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How long does the bios flash usually take? This second window has been open for about 5 minutes now ¬¬


It should take less ~ 10 seconds.


----------



## alltheducks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It should take less ~ 10 seconds.


Thought as much. I risked it and rebooted and everything is still working at stock..

Maybe I'm just destined not to flash it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> Thought as much. I risked it and rebooted and everything is still working at stock..
> 
> Maybe I'm just destined not to flash it


Try using the EZ3Flash tool located in Occamrazor's signature. Make sure you run it in admin mode. Should work.


----------



## alltheducks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Try using the EZ3Flash tool located in Occamrazor's signature. Make sure you run it in admin mode. Should work.


Done now! Didn't see the bat file.

Now rocking the Asus 928MHz BIOS. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haha, I've been using the Zawarudo tool for months now and never realized you can use it to set voltages as well! I just been using it to disable LLC.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> Done now! Didn't see the bat file.
> 
> Now rocking the Asus 928MHz BIOS. Thanks, guys.


Best bios for the Titan currently out is the Synet Rev2.


----------



## alltheducks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Best bios for the Titan currently out is the Synet Rev2.


That's the one i'm using.

For some reason though seems I can't get past 1150/1163 on air. I've noticed my voltage monitoring is different form the OP, too:


It only lets me add the amount wanted rather than set 1.212.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> That's the one i'm using.
> 
> For some reason though seems I can't get past 1150/1163 on air. I've noticed my voltage monitoring is different form the OP, too:
> 
> It only lets me add the amount wanted rather than set 1.212.


The OP is using a voltage mod also in combination with the modded bios. Just move your voltage slider all the way to max and it will give you 1.212v (at load) which will show on OSD monitoring if you enable it. Titan average stable core at 1.212v is around 1163-1202mhz depending on your chip quality so you are already pretty close to your max stable clocks. But i see your voltage slider is not at max in your pic so you might have a tiny extra room left.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> That's the one i'm using.
> 
> For some reason though seems I can't get past 1150/1163 on air. I've noticed my voltage monitoring is different form the OP, too:
> 
> 
> It only lets me add the amount wanted rather than set 1.212.


Sounds like it is qorkng properly, but I would recommend reinstalling your drivers and OC utilities. Also I wouldn't gouch past 1.238 if you do decide to volt mod. The chokes are very weak @ high volts.

I would also use the 1006 base clock bios.


----------



## alltheducks

1163MHz seems to be about what I can hit then







Quite sure that isn't much better than my default BIOS results.

Power draw never going over 106% either no matter how much I ramp up the slider.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> 1163MHz seems to be about what I can hit then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite sure that isn't much better than my default BIOS results.
> 
> Power draw never going over 106% either no matter how much I ramp up the slider.


What game/bench are you topping out in?

That isn't terrible. It isn't golden, but it isn't dirt either. One of my titans does a bit lower than that, thus holds back my two other much better clockers.


----------



## alltheducks

I've just been running FireStrike Extreme.

I have the top result for my build though (Xeon 1230V3/Titan), so there's that.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't use the LLC mod and put 1.35v in the overvoltage hack by Zawarudo, should vdroop to 1.325 under load or so. You'll get higher on the cores with the same voltage.
> 
> This whole time, your AX1200 is probably a bit better than you think.


I just spent the last 30 minutes or so trying to set beyond 1300mV in AB using the Zawarudo tool and can't get it to work. I set 1350mV in the Tool (run as admin) and then changed the power setting to get "apply" to become clickable and clicked it but of course the slider still remains maxed at 1300mV and when I ran Heaven the graphs still said voltage was at 1319mV and then drooped down to 1281mV as per usual. How do you set voltage beyond 1300mV?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Use AB beta 18 and use the tool for beta 18.

Save a profile in AB, then hit the profile again and don't press apply yet.

Goto the tool and set the voltage you want, then hit apply in AB.

I don't have the Titan any more, but I think that's how it went.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks man, turns out I was using an old version of Zawarudo's tool. Didn't realize there was an AB beta 18 specific one!







Managed this score at the same 1280MHz / 3742MHz clocks:



Now to try for an Extreme run!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just spent the last 30 minutes or so trying to set beyond 1300mV in AB using the Zawarudo tool and can't get it to work. I set 1350mV in the Tool (run as admin) and then changed the power setting to get "apply" to become clickable and clicked it but of course the slider still remains maxed at 1300mV and when I ran Heaven the graphs still said voltage was at 1319mV and then drooped down to 1281mV as per usual. How do you set voltage beyond 1300mV?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Use AB beta 18 and use the tool for beta 18.
> 
> Save a profile in AB, then hit the profile again and don't press apply yet.
> 
> Goto the tool and set the voltage you want, then hit apply in AB.
> 
> I don't have the Titan any more, but I think that's how it went.


Yap! for some reason the old instructions do not work anymore but only for some people!
Now its:

1. Load OC profile hit apply
2. Click the same profile to where i shows Apply as clickable.
3. Apply voltage in tool.
4. Click apply in AB.

And on top of that "some people" still have to:

Remove tick on "Enable low-level hardware access interface" in General properties to get voltage control working in beta 18 and set voltage control to MSI extended!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks Ed, I got it working once I realized I was using Zawarudo's v2 tool rather than the beta18 one.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks man, turns out I was using an old version of Zawarudo's tool. Didn't realize there was an AB beta 18 specific one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed this score at the same 1280MHz / 3742MHz clocks:
> Now to try for an Extreme run!


Woot woot! Time to see what she can really do!!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ah.. Ya, pictures would be great. In my case, the spacer fits in great and does not show outside but since then I have just used the regular ports on the terminals so no need for spacers at all.


Here we go mate. Notice the EK spacer on top of the rad.

and btw folks here we go the re-build on the Enthoo Primo.


----------



## dpoverlord

something about those EK blocks screams sexy


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Anyone in here running SLI water cooled with just "*one*" 240 radiator? What temps you guys getting? Thinking of getting a Caselabs S8 with windows all around the case. So the only option I might have is just one 240 rad.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Anyone in here running SLI water cooled with just "*one*" 240 radiator? What temps you guys getting? Thinking of getting a Caselabs S8 with windows all around the case. So the only option I might have is just one 240 rad.


You might consider getting the pedestal. In that way you can fit several rads and pump down there. 240 mm for two hungry gpus and one cpu would be limited in cooling capacity. Are you sure the S* don´t fit anything else on top or the rear exhaust?

http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8-pedestal/


----------



## VSG

You can grab a pedestal or mount rads on the outside as well. A 240 rad for SLI cards (and even CPU I guess) is pushing it unless you got low ambients.

Edit: Got hit by a ninja


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You might consider getting the pedestal. In that way you can fit several rads and pump down there. 240 mm for two hungry gpus and one cpu would be limited in cooling capacity. Are you sure the S* don´t fit anything else on top or the rear exhaust?
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8-pedestal/


Ahh forgot to mention, I'd like to avoid using a pedestal. Would like to keep the small form factor. If I go XL window all around the case then radiators will not be an option.

It is pushing it though with one radiator. Just trying to get ideas.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I ordered different size thermal pads for the stock cooler. The perfect size is the EK 1.5mm pad. Available at FrozenCPU. The 2mm was too thick.


----------



## dpoverlord

New Titans are being shipped to me now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> New Titans are being shipped to me now.


what happened to the old ones


----------



## dpoverlord

EVGA is sending me new ones to see if it helps temps


----------



## Ftimster

Is it ok to flash my titans with rev2 bios and use precisionX?? I'm thinking if my titans will do 1163 on stock bios sc evga cards 1200 would be great no black cards for me!! I think like most people here flash cards get more performance and wait for Maxwell ?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Is it ok to flash my titans with rev2 bios and use precisionX??


Yep, no problem.


----------



## Ftimster

another question then why does everybody keep talking about afterburner when flashing there cards is there something there that's better than precision X I just happen to prefer precision....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> EVGA is sending me new ones to see if it helps temps


EVGA FTW!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Is it ok to flash my titans with rev2 bios and use precisionX?? I'm thinking if my titans will do 1163 on stock bios sc evga cards 1200 would be great no black cards for me!! I think like most people here flash cards get more performance and wait for Maxwell ?


The modified bios are mostly for throttling & volt modding. But It depends, if your stock voltage maxed at lower than 1.212v than the increased voltages will help a small amount. I'm gaming @ 1300mhz 1.255v and can bench 1400+ so you have plenty of room on those Titans if you add water.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> another question then why does everybody keep talking about afterburner when flashing there cards is there something there that's better than precision X I just happen to prefer precision....


Volt mod is AB compatible only.


----------



## Ftimster

Im definitely underwater and I noticed that my voltages under load stock bios card 1 1.2 card 2 1.8 card 3 1.8 thats with the measley +38mv ok thanks guys


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Im definitely underwater and I noticed that my voltages under load stock bios card 1 1.2 card 2 1.8 card 3 1.8 thats with the measley +38mv ok thanks guys


You mean 1,18V, not 1,8V right?








Have a read from my guide for some OC pointers: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Ftimster

Ya 1.18......ops i'll have a read looking forward to getting this done good work!


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> another question then why does everybody keep talking about afterburner when flashing there cards is there something there that's better than precision X I just happen to prefer precision....


As said, the voltage mod only works with Afterburner. Also, MSI nabbed RTSS (enables the OSD/overlay for both Afterburner + Precision) in 64-bit application exclusivity, for now.


----------



## dpoverlord

So on the EVGA forums someone made a post that shows in this review:
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/nvidia-gtx-titan-black-v-palit-gtx780-ti-jetstream-oc-1080p-1600p-and-4k/30/

That the 780ti beats the Titan and that 4k / 1600p do not benefit from the extra VRAM. I find this to not even being close to true as in portrait surround on 30" monitors my cards use over 4.2-5.2GB quite frequently.

What also is interesting is that they say the Titan black can be Overclocked over 200mhz without any problem:



Here is the thread:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2135741


Spoiler: Deciever Post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceiver777*
> 
> Hello to everyone - I bouth the GTX Titan Black - and seems it's overclock fine - 1320 mhz per core boost and 7800 per memory, in stock voltage 1137mv.. asic 75,3%
> 
> Than i go for second card - and before turn SLI - i try to overclock it - but it hasnt go even 1150mhz per core boost What a f...... Asic shows 80,5%
> 
> I Rma it and bouch another one - and it is to do not clock as well - only 1170mhz per core boost - asic shows 75,8%
> 
> I see trhu the serial number - and it has not a big diffrence - only 2 or three word - All card's from Asus Vendor.
> 
> Can You help me ?What i gonna do wrong? i'll try to reinstall drivers,OS,Gpu Tweak,EVGA Precision, but it dindt help - I see a big atrifacts - even i maximise GPU voltage..
> 
> I really worry that's if the fourd card came not overclock's good.. in stock speed all works fine.





Hi Deciever777! Welcome to the forums!! Were happy to have you in the Titan section, but if you could please go to your profile and add in your Rig it would be helpful!
Top right
My Profile
Scroll down and add in your rig

Card wise, I am not 100% sure if the ASIC comes into play but you should have kept the first card... Do you still have it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceiver777*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone - I bouth the GTX Titan Black - and seems it's overclock fine - 1320 mhz per core boost and 7800 per memory, in stock voltage 1137mv.. asic 75,3%
> 
> Than i go for second card - and before turn SLI - i try to overclock it - but it hasnt go even 1150mhz per core boost What a f...... Asic shows 80,5%
> 
> I Rma it and bouch another one - and it is to do not clock as well - only 1170mhz per core boost - asic shows 75,8%
> 
> I see trhu the serial number - and it has not a big diffrence - only 2 or three word - All card's from Asus Vendor.
> 
> Can You help me ?What i gonna do wrong? i'll try to reinstall drivers,OS,Gpu Tweak,EVGA Precision, but it dindt help - I see a big atrifacts - even i maximise GPU voltage..
> 
> I really worry that's if the fourd card came not overclock's good.. in stock speed all works fine.


It sounds like you got really lucky with the first card, and not so lucky with the second & third card. Mediocre clocking cards are much more common than golden cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So on the EVGA forums someone made a post that shows in this review:
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/nvidia-gtx-titan-black-v-palit-gtx780-ti-jetstream-oc-1080p-1600p-and-4k/30/
> 
> That the 780ti beats the Titan and that 4k / 1600p do not benefit from the extra VRAM. I find this to not even being close to true as in portrait surround on 30" monitors my cards use over 4.2-5.2GB quite frequently.
> 
> What also is interesting is that they say the Titan black can be Overclocked over 200mhz without any problem:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thread:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2135741


Sum it up... They are the exact same thing when the frame buffer doesn't come into play.

It is asinine to think there would be a performance difference, besides silicon lottery between Titan black & 780Ti.

The tests only cover single screen resolutions. 1600P, 4K.


----------



## dpoverlord

exactly skupples


----------



## dpoverlord

Also,

I would really value everyones input, when I get the RMA Titans I am doing a whole round of testing, if you could go to the thread Swolern and I put together of 1 vs 2 vs 3 vs 4 way SLI Titan scaling on 1440p surround vs 1600p surround.

I plan to do a whole new round of testing:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/350_70#post_21973783

I would appreciate your input very much!


----------



## Gabrielzm

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7878/lepa-releases-1700w-maxplatinum-power-supply-eu-only

Lepa 1700w (aka enermax) PSU released


----------



## Deceiver777

Yes i still have first card - and 3 too - but tomorrov i will go for RMA ))


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Also,
> 
> I would really value everyones input, when I get the RMA Titans I am doing a whole round of testing, if you could go to the thread Swolern and I put together of 1 vs 2 vs 3 vs 4 way SLI Titan scaling on 1440p surround vs 1600p surround.
> 
> I plan to do a whole new round of testing:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/350_70#post_21973783
> 
> I would appreciate your input very much!


2 or 3-way SLI? You got another one?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Also,
> 
> I would really value everyones input, when I get the RMA Titans I am doing a whole round of testing, if you could go to the thread Swolern and I put together of 1 vs 2 vs 3 vs 4 way SLI Titan scaling on 1440p surround vs 1600p surround.
> 
> I plan to do a whole new round of testing:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/350_70#post_21973783
> 
> I would appreciate your input very much!


Just replied to your thread with benchmark pointers!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Luke212

many people have problems with big AMD mining pcs. I just wanted to show you it was fairly easy getting 7 Titans to run on one pc on Windows 8.1. Congrats Nvidia on your drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - anyone know anything about this monitor? I want to get my nephew/sister a 1440P ... but a reasonable priced one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY1E43372


----------



## VSG

It's a good monitor but slightly overpriced there. I see it is sold by a 3rd party anyway so Newegg won't help you out in case something goes wrong. Get it straight from eBay at a better price and avail ebay buyer protection too.


----------



## dpoverlord

when I read the ASIC guide in GPU Z

It says one GPU is 74.1% (top

one is 64% bottom

The bottom is near the bottom of the case with a great supply of cold air and overclocks higher. the top has more monitors connected and runs hotter / needs more volts to OC

By this I would assume that lower ASIC is better, however the guide says:

Code:



Code:


Loq ASIC Quality      ---------------  High Asic Quality
HIGHER      -------Def Voltage----- Lower
HIGHER      -------Power Consumption----- Lower
Lower         --------Overclocking Air------- Higher
Higher---------------OC Water----------------Lower

So reading this wouldnt one assume it says a lower asic quality requires higher voltage higher power and would have a higher overclock???

Then a higher asic(74%) would require less volts and power and would overclock more? Why in my case is it that the higher asic card o/c less and sees higher temps.

Is it directly correlated to airflow?

I have a 120 man blowing on the titans but it seems to more on the upper levels and I do not see as much airflow as I would like so I am rethinking things.


----------



## skupples

Because ASIC doesnt mean much when it comes to silicon lottery.


----------



## dpoverlord

So really having a higher or lower Asic means nothing so my cards were 99% lol a 60 percent could still be better.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just wanted to thank Mrtooshort and Swolern for suggesting I try using the volt mod tool without the LLC disable tool to fix my PSU shutting down problem. Worked like a charm. I just used 1350mV and left LLC alone and now my rig can run through 3dmark11 and Firestrike without shutting down which is awesome. Looks like my AX1200 may be fine after all!


----------



## Swolern

Not a prob Eric. But actually the credit goes to Mrtooshort. He is the one that gave me the tip. Something in our configurations just dont like the LLC hack. For me with the LLC hack enable anything above 1.225v and i get shutdowns. Without the hack i have gone as high as 1.392v which is around 1.1.345v at load with a stable 1385mhz. Temps max at @ 49c. Love these EK blocks!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> when I read the ASIC guide in GPU Z
> 
> It says one GPU is 74.1% (top
> 
> one is 64% bottom
> 
> The bottom is near the bottom of the case with a great supply of cold air and overclocks higher. the top has more monitors connected and runs hotter / needs more volts to OC
> 
> By this I would assume that lower ASIC is better, however the guide says:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Loq ASIC Quality      ---------------  High Asic Quality
> HIGHER      -------Def Voltage----- Lower
> HIGHER      -------Power Consumption----- Lower
> Lower         --------Overclocking Air------- Higher
> Higher---------------OC Water----------------Lower
> 
> So reading this wouldnt one assume it says a lower asic quality requires higher voltage higher power and would have a higher overclock???
> 
> .


I believe that is a general rule and true with most Titans, but some Titans go against that rule, so its not 100%.
Quote:


> Then a higher asic(74%) would require less volts and power and would overclock more? Why in my case is it that the higher asic card o/c less and sees higher temps.
> 
> Is it directly correlated to airflow?
> 
> I have a 120 man blowing on the titans but it seems to more on the upper levels and I do not see as much airflow as I would like so I am rethinking things


Temps can definitely hold back OCability, but most likely it will just cause throttling and not instability.

Good air flow can only do so much, you will still be limited by heat dissipation unless you go with water.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's a good monitor but slightly overpriced there. I see it is sold by a 3rd party anyway *so Newegg won't help you out in case something goes wrong. Get it straight from eBay* at a better price and avail ebay buyer protection too.


good idea! thanks!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Geez, I have great news (for me, at least). FrozenCPU just sent me new EK blocks for my Titans. Geoff, took great care of me this time around an didn't even get EK involved.

Will definitely continue shopping at FrozenCPU, even if parts cost a little more[gentle typhoons]. My full acrylic blocks are no longer available, so I will be getting Acetal/copper replacements instead. Will blend in well with the acetal blocks on my board.

Now, I have to wait for my replacement Titan to arrive.


----------



## dpoverlord

Would the LLC hack help me?

Swolern when we did the tests back in the summer didn't we see that some games did not scale well with 3 way SLI like metro-light? I wonder if its the same way with TItanfall / Thief.

Trying to determine if its the X58 / Xeon thats holding me back. The Xeon X5660 is O/C to 4.45ghz and in game in titanfall its at 39C thief is at 45C and it only shows in rivatuner to be using only 40% of the cores.... weird.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Would the LLC hack help me?
> 
> Swolern when we did the tests back in the summer didn't we see that some games did not scale well with 3 way SLI like metro-light? I wonder if its the same way with TItanfall / Thief.
> 
> Trying to determine if its the X58 / Xeon thats holding me back. The Xeon X5660 is O/C to 4.45ghz and in game in titanfall its at 39C thief is at 45C and it only shows in rivatuner to be using only 40% of the cores.... weird.


IMO, The way LLC works makes some cards crash because the VRM's cannot cope with the sustained power without variation as its harder for them to sustain it! the overshoot with LLC at 100% (ON technologies, makers of the NCP4206/8 voltage controller labeled it at 0% but its really 100%) is actually higher than with LLC at default!
Voltage is not to worry about but the amperage drawn by the voltage increase, you can limit the TDP at a "safe" level (depends on the card) with the AB slider (thus limiting the amperage), make the necessary calculations with my formula to find the maximum drawn wattage:

*aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*

Then convert it to Amps:

The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W), divided by the voltage V in volts (V):

*I(A) = P(W) / V(V)*

Knowing that: 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

The only voltage you can control is the core, so:

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Lets think "safe" but at the same time not restraining the chip: *360A x 80% = 288A*

*Amps to Watts:*

The power P in watts (W) is equal to the current I in amps (A), times the voltage V in volts (V):
*I(A) × V(V) = P(W)*

288A x 1,20V = 245.6W
288A x 1.30V = 374.4W
288A x 1.40V = 403.2W

You can go lower depending on the cards needs! As every card is different in power draw you have to fiddle with it to find your best "safe" limit!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, you're too smart for me Ed!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, you're too smart for me Ed!


Ed has a degree in Overclocking!









Ed, how high have you taken your Titans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Would the LLC hack help me?
> 
> Swolern when we did the tests back in the summer didn't we see that some games did not scale well with 3 way SLI like metro-light? I wonder if its the same way with TItanfall / Thief.
> 
> Trying to determine if its the X58 / Xeon thats holding me back. The Xeon X5660 is O/C to 4.45ghz and in game in titanfall its at 39C thief is at 45C and it only shows in rivatuner to be using only 40% of the cores.... weird.


I would not attempt LLC hack on air bud.

As far as your Xeon holding your Titans back, 40% of what cores? CPU or GPU? If GPU% use then something is holding you back. Now Titanfall has some vsync issues and vsync will kick on even though you have it disabled, so that can limit you. Follow these instructions to disable vsync and any framerate cap.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Welp, my struggle to reach 1300MHz in SLI on my Titans continues on! Just managed a 1292MHz run in Firestrike using 1375mV which, with LLC drops it down to 1330-1340mV or so. Its really exciting to see some new numbers out of my setup as its been a while since I benched it since I thought I was PSU-limited. Maybe I can make 1300MHz in SLI after all?


----------



## Swolern

Eric, have you tried OCing each card by themselves in non-SLI? See which card is requiring the extra voltage to keep your SLI stable.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Welp, my struggle to reach 1300MHz in SLI on my Titans continues on! Just managed a 1292MHz run in Firestrike using 1375mV which, with LLC drops it down to 1330-1340mV or so. Its really exciting to see some new numbers out of my setup as its been a while since I benched it since I thought I was PSU-limited. Maybe I can make 1300MHz in SLI after all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And @Swolern:

Well, i got this on my 2 Titan "duds" (68,5/69%) a while ago, with LLC default:

1306mhz / 1,370V
1333mhz / 1.370V
1359mhz / 1.370V
1385mhz / 1.370V
1400mhz / 1.390V



And the last time i tried some OC, i got "mad" and went over 1,500V!









1489mhz / 1.500V

Temps were up to 60C so i guess i need more cold to reduce the current resistance to go up the clocks along with the voltage as its diminishing clocks as i increase the voltage!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Swolern

1.5v!!!









Beastly OCs there Ed!

What is the highest voltage anyone has taken their vanilla Titans that you know of Ed?


----------



## Furlans

Guys i have a problem.
Today I started MSI AB Beta18, and appeared a notice that said that my version would have expired on March 28







What is this *****?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1.5v!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beastly OCs there Ed!
> 
> What is the highest voltage anyone has taken their vanilla Titans that you know of Ed?


AFAIK 1.600V...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> Guys i have a problem.
> Today I started MSI AB Beta18, and appeared a notice that said that my version would have expired on March 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this *****?


Dont worry a new version will come out in the next days, all AB version will be BETA as its developed continuously with updates in short cycles !









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AFAIK 1.600V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


BALLS OF STEEL!!!!!!!









And it survived?

Sub ambient cooling, or regular EK on water?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> BALLS OF STEEL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it survived?
> 
> Sub ambient cooling, or regular EK on water?


EK, chilled water, but IMO anything beyond 1,400V has diminishing returns due to current resistance and you will have to get below 0 to get good clocks!


----------



## Swolern

It's just amazing how much current our VRMs can handle as they have been proven to be very resilient. I remember a while back when everyone was scared to touch 1.3v.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> It's just amazing how much current our VRMs can handle as they have been proven to be very resilient. I remember a while back when everyone was scared to touch 1.3v.


Well as you know, you can have the volts up to 1,600V but if there is no load, there will be no current draw; voltage is just a potential, it allows current to flow but the card needs to pull it with "work"!








Only with high clock and load, or heavy load like folding or mining will get that amperage trough the roof!
With full workload i doubt our cards can handle much above 1.300V without burning up! (We are talking above 500W here)


----------



## OccamRazor

With the very unsettling situation in Russia/Ukraine AfterBurner release will be affected and probably delayed as Unwinder lives in Russia near the border to Ukraine!

_"Sorry guys, I was not working on anything related to AB during last couple weeks because of all this crap happening with Russia/Ukraine, which depresses people here a lot. The place where I live is a border of Russia/Ukraine. I'll try but I cannot promise you next beta on the next week."

"On new version:

We'll release one month old build of AB as new beta on the next week. It doesn't include all scheduled feature improvements it is better than nothing. Changes list includes:

Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. You may tick Enable unified GPU usage monitoring option in AMD compatibilities properties in General tab as a workaround to replace native AMD GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
Added basic monitoring for unsupported GPUs (e.g. Intel integrated iGPUs):
o Now GPU usage and videomemory usage can be monitored and displayed in On-Screen Display on any GPU, so you can use MSI Afterburner to monitor graphics subsystem on laptops without dedicated NVIDIA/AMD GPU
o Extended GPU usage monitoring for Intel integrated iGPUs. You can independently monitor usage of main GPU execution unit (labeled as GPU usage) and MFX unit (labeled as "VID usage" to keep NVIDIA-styled GPU domains naming)
Added NV12 compression to the list of available video formats to Videocapture tab. This format can be used to replace uncompressed video recording with fixed 2x compression ratio at the cost of some color information loss caused by RGB to YUV 4:2:0 color space conversion
RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.1.0"_

20/03/2014 *UNWINDER*

Cheers

Ed

(team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

That is so depressing, hope Unwinder has a reason to feel better sooner than later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Can 3.0.0 beta 18 be extended? expires in like 2 weeks!!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That is so depressing, hope Unwinder has a reason to feel better sooner than later.


He apparently has a mixed Ukrainian and Russian background through his parents. So who knows how it's gonna workout for him from an "emotional or feelings" perspective. Let's hope that things calm down there soon for everyone's sake in that area.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can 3.0.0 beta 18 be extended? expires in like 2 weeks!!


From that quote Ed posted I'd guess they're just going to re-release beta 18 as the new beta until he can get the new version finished.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

So a 6GB 780 is being released after all and you can use the EVGA step up program to get it if you want. That is awesome.++

http://www.evga.com/articles/00830/


----------



## VSG

Where are you getting this from? Or is this another troll attempt as with the Asus ROG Swift monitor being on pre-order?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Where are you getting this from? Or is this another troll attempt as with the Asus ROG Swift monitor being on pre-order?


No, that was a one time deal lol.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00830/


----------



## VSG

Cool, now why couldn't they do it for the 780Ti instead? I guess cannibalizing Titan Black sales is the reason.. Sigh!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Cool, now why couldn't they do it for the 780Ti instead? I guess cannibalizing Titan Black sales is the reason.. Sigh!


The Titan Black is excatly a 6GB 780ti









The 6GB 780 might kill the 780ti 3gb sales.


----------



## VSG

Well they can keep their double compute. A 6gb 780Ti classified KPE would have kept me going for years!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well they can keep their double compute. A 6gb 780Ti classified KPE would have kept me going for years!


I see what you're saying, Yes 6GB Kingpin or classified would have been amazing. I'm still keeping my Titans.







Hopefully both blocks and cards arrive next week. I hate having an incomplete build.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Cool, now why couldn't they do it for the 780Ti instead? I guess cannibalizing Titan Black sales is the reason.. Sigh!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> We will have a few different models of 780 with 6GB, and Ti is being worked on


----------



## skupples

if they release a 6gb KPE, sign me up for three.










Do you want a 6gb 780Ti or a Titan black? TRICK QUESTION SAME THING!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm quite happy with my 6GB Titans honestly. See no need for an extra 192 CUDA cores that get me maybe 5% performance increase (and a huge padlock on software voltage)...


----------



## offthewall

Can't anybody see that all these cards pale in comparison to the one and only titan!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm quite happy with my 6GB Titans honestly. See no need for an extra 192 CUDA cores that get me maybe 5% performance increase (and a huge padlock on software voltage)...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offthewall*
> 
> Can't anybody see that all these cards pale in comparison to the one and only titan!


I would be highly tempted by 6gb K|ngP|n. That B1 chip, + massive power section + tons of voltage control = running cards @ 1400mhz all day easy. I would need to get a good deal out of my titans though. ~750 each with block. 6gb 780 will definitely screw over the resent price surge on titan though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would be highly tempted by 6gb K|ngP|n. That B1 chip, + massive power section + tons of voltage control = running cards @ 1400mhz all day easy. I would need to get a good deal out of my titans though. ~750 each with block. 6gb 780 will definitely screw over the resent price surge on titan though.


Do it imo, the kingpin is no joke when it comes to overclocking power, the new 6gb kpes will have hynix memory so they should be better for every day overclocks im thinking.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Obviously 6GB KPE's would be a different story but even still, my cards are plenty fast enough to get me through Maxwell...


----------



## szeged

yeah no doubt the titans are beasts still especially for gaming. The kingpin is just something i can never not recommend though, everything about it is just absolutely amazing, even if you arent into sub zero benching. I froze my kingpin for the first time this week using dry ice until i get this baby home -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Was gonna take it home today but the place was packed lol.

The kingpin is great on air, its great on water, its best when frozen


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have never, nor will I ever have any interest in sub zero benching personally. If I can't run the clock speeds all day long I don't consider that a "real" overclock (kinda like how I think nitrous is BS in cars too) but that's just me. I'd love to have a pair of 6GB KPE's under water in my rig but I don't think the performance would be so far beyond my Titans that it would be worth the cost honestly. I want to upgrade when a single card is as fast as both of my Titans!


----------



## szeged

yeah for gaming really any 780ti variant wouldnt be worth the price over a titan atm, after you get done selling your titans+ waterblocks for cheap, shipping them out, letting paypal/ebay take their cut, you would be breaking even, for maybe 2 fps in games lol.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Do it imo, the kingpin is no joke when it comes to overclocking power, the new 6gb kpes will have hynix memory so they should be better for every day overclocks im thinking.


It sounds like a good idea in theory, but probability of seeing 6gb KPE is close to nil.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> It sounds like a good idea in theory, but probability of seeing 6gb KPE is close to nil.


I agree... I find it hard to believe cards geared towards overclocking would exist in a 6gb format. Would be the first time (that I can think of) that EVGA has put out a card made for OC'ing with lots of memory. More memory = higher chance of faults.


----------



## szeged

jacob already confirmed the kingpin edition will get 6gb









it wil be hynix double density ram instead of samsung, so i dont know how well that will do for overclocking.


----------



## Panther Al

Honestly, the idea of a 6GB Classy and/or KPE is really the only thing that might get me to trade out my Titans, I don't exactly need it at this moment, but, to be fair, 3 of those cards should be more than fine for years regardless of what screens - especially since I am eyeing three of those Samsung 4k displays for an very early christmas, I can only imagine what Arma3 would look like in 4k Surround.


----------



## szeged

i want one of those samsung 4k 105inch tvs lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've got a little money just absolutely eating a hole through my pocket right now but I can't decide what to spend it on! Here are some options:

1. My main rig needs memory and a new system drive (SSD). I want to get a Samsung 840 Evo 500GB and a 4 x 4GB set of 2600MHz Corsair Dominator Platinums. It also needs a full set of custom length sleeved PSU cables which I intend to buy from Lutro but I get sick every time I even think about ripping out all the cables in this build and starting over again!

2. My folding rig could really use a new GPU as I want to retire my 580 Lightning to the wall. I was all set to go with a 7970 or 280X until I realized taht the GTX 760 is damn near as fast as those cards and $100+ cheaper! If I really wanted to do it right though I'd also update the platform with a Maximus VI and a 4770K but I don't think I want to spend that much money.

3. I really want to get a new laptop as my current HP Ultrabook is driving me mad. Its got very respectable specs (i5 3317U, 4GB memory, 500GB HDD with 32GB SSD cache, touch screen, Win8.1, etc) but it has possibly the worst TN panel in it that I have ever seen! Seriously, I can't move my head an inch without washing out the entire damn thing and its only 1366 x 768 at that! I want either an Acer Aspire S7 with its 1080p IPS screen or a Macbook Air with the reitna display (gasp, I want an APPLE!!!!!!). It'll almost 100% be an S7 as I want to move everything I own onto Win8 (including my cell phone) but the Macbook would be intriguing for the simple fact that its something new and I could finally learn how to use MacOS.

4. I want to rebuild my music studio. I sold off a lot of my equipment after my band broke up a few years ago and I really regret it now. Especially with the plethora of powerful rigs I have built, I want to start using that horsepower more and running Protools or Nuendo or Cubase would be perfect for it! I still have all of my mics but I need a new interface, rack, studio monitors, etc. I really have my eye on the PreSonus Audiobox with 8 XLR inputs. I need at least 8 physical inputs for recording my drum kit. I also fell in love with the Yamaha HS8's when I was at Guitar Center the other day but they are $300 a piece! Yikes.

5. By far last on my list would be swapping out my Titans for a pair of 780Ti Classified's. While I'm perfectly content with my Titans, it would be nice to get some Classy's and mount water blocks on them. Would definitely move up the Valley chart somewhat and it would be fun to put them together.

Oh well, too many decisions. Wish I could just do everything on this list!


----------



## Panther Al

I'd go with the MacBook air: at worst, you can always install windows on it if you don't like the MacOS.

Then again, I am a serious Apple guy, so I am a little biased.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Only thing with the Macbook is the lack of a touchscreen, which I really like...


----------



## Mobsters

Whats wrong with my bios flash? I flashed skyn3-vBios-928 bios on my EVGA Titan sc, but i am having problems to adjust voltage & core speeds.

With Afterburner i can adjust core clock what ever i want to but core voltage stays 1.150v no matter whatever i adjust.
With PrecisionX i can adjust core voltage and it works but core clock speeds adjust doesnt work...

I re-installed gfx drivers and afterburner newest beta and PreX.
I also tried soft volt mod, with it i can adjust voltage to 1300 but it drops right away to 1.16 or so when card is stressed, also with this setup card doesn't lower voltage to idle.

What to do? i would like to get rid of the powerlimit and get more then 1058 out of core. I am using watercooling and EK block.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've got a little money just absolutely eating a hole through my pocket right now but I can't decide what to spend it on! Here are some options:
> 
> 1. My main rig needs memory and a *new system drive (SSD)*. I want to get a Samsung 840 Evo 500GB and a 4 x 4GB set of 2600MHz Corsair Dominator Platinums. It also needs a full set of custom length sleeved PSU cables which I intend to buy from Lutro but I get sick every time I even think about ripping out all the cables in this build and starting over again!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2. My folding rig could really use a new GPU as I want to retire my 580 Lightning to the wall. I was all set to go with a 7970 or 280X until I realized taht the GTX 760 is damn near as fast as those cards and $100+ cheaper! If I really wanted to do it right though I'd also update the platform with a Maximus VI and a 4770K but I don't think I want to spend that much money.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I really want to get a *new laptop* as my current HP Ultrabook is driving me mad. Its got very respectable specs (i5 3317U, 4GB memory, 500GB HDD with 32GB SSD cache, touch screen, Win8.1, etc) but it has possibly the worst TN panel in it that I have ever seen! Seriously, I can't move my head an inch without washing out the entire damn thing and its only 1366 x 768 at that! I want either an Acer Aspire S7 with its 1080p IPS screen or a Macbook Air with the reitna display (gasp, I want an APPLE!!!!!!). It'll almost 100% be an S7 as I want to move everything I own onto Win8 (including my cell phone) but the Macbook would be intriguing for the simple fact that its something new and I could finally learn how to use MacOS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I want to rebuild my music studio. I sold off a lot of my equipment after my band broke up a few years ago and I really regret it now. Especially with the plethora of powerful rigs I have built, I want to start using that horsepower more and running Protools or Nuendo or Cubase would be perfect for it! I still have all of my mics but I need a new interface, rack, studio monitors, etc. I really have my eye on the PreSonus Audiobox with 8 XLR inputs. I need at least 8 physical inputs for recording my drum kit. I also fell in love with the Yamaha HS8's when I was at Guitar Center the other day but they are $300 a piece! Yikes.
> 
> 5. By far last on my list would be swapping out my Titans for a pair of 780Ti Classified's. While I'm perfectly content with my Titans, it would be nice to get some Classy's and mount water blocks on them. Would definitely move up the Valley chart somewhat and it would be fun to put them together.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, too many decisions. Wish I could just do everything on this list!


By far the best upgrade is a SSD! as the speed GIVES you a visible sense of upgrade! (This assuming you are not just replacing the current SSD from your main RIG)
Get the Laptop, if you are like me and spend a lot of time on the laptop every day, its another "visible" upgrade! And your eyes will thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobsters*
> 
> Whats wrong with my bios flash? I flashed skyn3-vBios-928 bios on my EVGA Titan sc, but i am having problems to adjust voltage & core speeds.
> 
> With Afterburner i can adjust core clock what ever i want to but core voltage stays 1.150v no matter whatever i adjust.
> With PrecisionX i can adjust core voltage and it works but core clock speeds adjust doesnt work...
> 
> I re-installed gfx drivers and afterburner newest beta and PreX.
> I also tried soft volt mod, with it i can adjust voltage to 1300 but it drops right away to 1.16 or so when card is stressed, also with this setup card doesn't lower voltage to idle.
> 
> What to do? i would like to get rid of the powerlimit and get more then 1058 out of core. I am using watercooling and EK block.


DO NOT USE AB and PX together! Always disable one or the other voltage control in settings when in combined use!
Download DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/display_driver_uninstaller_download,8.html
Use it to remove all nvidia software, install drivers again, go to AB folder and delete profiles folder, restart AB and go to settings and tick: "Unlock voltage control" and "Unlock voltage monitoring" and "standard MSI" to "extended MSI"
Dont forget: Every thing has to be run with *ADMINISTRATOR PRIVILEGES*!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)

EDIT: Increase the Power Limit slider to 150%


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Honestly, the idea of a 6GB Classy and/or KPE is really the only thing that might get me to trade out my Titans, I don't exactly need it at this moment, but, to be fair, 3 of those cards should be more than fine for years regardless of what screens - especially since I am eyeing three of those Samsung 4k displays for an very early christmas, I can only imagine what Arma3 would look like in 4k Surround.


Looks like there might be a 6gb KPE after all. But, KPE is for benching using LN2, as far as I am concerned (others may feel differently) , so putting it under water for 24/7 use or gaming is just meh...especially if you already have Titans. Hang in there.. the glut of GK110s and this marketing push tells me that EVGA/Nvidia are trying to clear the excess gk110 stock, and that there is something bigger and better coming in the next few months...some kpe owners already have buyers remorse in the owners club...lol
They shouldn't....wait until something much better comes along, not the same old boring stuff being repackaged...just my opinion....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Looks like there might be a 6gb KPE after all. But, KPE is for benching using LN2, as far as I am concerned (others may feel differently) , so putting it under water for 24/7 use or gaming is just meh...especially if you already have Titans. Hang in there.. the glut of GK110s and this marketing push tells me that EVGA/Nvidia are trying to clear the excess gk110 stock, and that there is something bigger and better coming in the next few months...some kpe owners already have buyers remorse in the owners club...lol
> They shouldn't....wait until something much better comes along, not the same old boring stuff being repackaged...just my opinion....


You got it!








But the better thing is still far away and with KPE single or SLI, i seriously doubt if it will be worth to change to!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've got a little money just absolutely eating a hole through my pocket right now but I can't decide what to spend it on! Here are some options:
> 
> 1. My main rig needs memory and a new system drive (SSD). I want to get a Samsung 840 Evo 500GB and a 4 x 4GB set of 2600MHz Corsair Dominator Platinums. It also needs a full set of custom length sleeved PSU cables which I intend to buy from Lutro but I get sick every time I even think about ripping out all the cables in this build and starting over again!
> 
> 2. My folding rig could really use a new GPU as I want to retire my 580 Lightning to the wall. I was all set to go with a 7970 or 280X until I realized taht the GTX 760 is damn near as fast as those cards and $100+ cheaper! If I really wanted to do it right though I'd also update the platform with a Maximus VI and a 4770K but I don't think I want to spend that much money.
> 
> 3. I really want to get a new laptop as my current HP Ultrabook is driving me mad. Its got very respectable specs (i5 3317U, 4GB memory, 500GB HDD with 32GB SSD cache, touch screen, Win8.1, etc) but it has possibly the worst TN panel in it that I have ever seen! Seriously, I can't move my head an inch without washing out the entire damn thing and its only 1366 x 768 at that! I want either an Acer Aspire S7 with its 1080p IPS screen or a Macbook Air with the reitna display (gasp, I want an APPLE!!!!!!). It'll almost 100% be an S7 as I want to move everything I own onto Win8 (including my cell phone) but the Macbook would be intriguing for the simple fact that its something new and I could finally learn how to use MacOS.
> 
> 4. I want to rebuild my music studio. I sold off a lot of my equipment after my band broke up a few years ago and I really regret it now. Especially with the plethora of powerful rigs I have built, I want to start using that horsepower more and running Protools or Nuendo or Cubase would be perfect for it! I still have all of my mics but I need a new interface, rack, studio monitors, etc. I really have my eye on the PreSonus Audiobox with 8 XLR inputs. I need at least 8 physical inputs for recording my drum kit. I also fell in love with the Yamaha HS8's when I was at Guitar Center the other day but they are $300 a piece! Yikes.
> 
> 5. By far last on my list would be swapping out my Titans for a pair of 780Ti Classified's. While I'm perfectly content with my Titans, it would be nice to get some Classy's and mount water blocks on them. Would definitely move up the Valley chart somewhat and it would be fun to put them together.
> 
> Oh well, too many decisions. Wish I could just do everything on this list!


samsung 840 evo 500gb/1tb ssd imo


----------



## skupples

DENVER OR BUST!


----------



## qiplayer

Hi guys, 2 days ago I pressed ctrl+alt+del to close full screen, had black screen and needed to restart. Since then one of my 3 titans isn't recognized as a titan anymore.
In system device management it shows up as "standard vga adapter".

So I finally wanted to flash my titans, I thought if the bios crashed it may fix it. I cud flash the other 2, I tried, with ezflash to flash all possible cards (I have cards in slot 1 3 5), I wasn't able to flash a third titan.
Now the third card isn't showed up even as a standard graphic adapter.

You think I lost it??








Opinions & suggestions are welcome









I haven't dismounted them so far.

By the way

THANKS MUCH TO ALL OF THE TEAM WHO WORKED TO PROVIDE THE BIOS























did the first run of furmark at 1200 mhz








I use this only shortly, to test stability I play Crysis2


----------



## MisoMiso

Hello all









I'm new to these forums, but long time reader.

I have two EVGA GTX Titans Superclocked. They both are on the stock bios and can get a stable overclock of 1150 boost. This is with maxed stock voltage, +85 Core Clock, & +100 Memory Clock. They do not throttle.
The cards are on the stock air cooler.

I've been thinking of flashing the bios on both, but I've never flashed any of my past gpus before. How much will I benefit from dl'ing Skyn3t's bios for gaming? Is my current oc good enough?

I'm also worried about the whole process of flashing an sli setup. I've read through these forums and others, and some say you have to take your cards out and flash one by one? Is there another method where I can flash both without taking each card out? Please help.

Specs:
i7 3770k
Maximus V Extreme
16gb G. Skills 2400
Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
AX1200i
Sli TItan SC


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisoMiso*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to these forums, but long time reader.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX Titans Superclocked. They both are on the stock bios and can get a stable overclock of 1150 boost. This is with maxed stock voltage, +85 Core Clock, & +100 Memory Clock. They do not throttle.
> The cards are on the stock air cooler.
> 
> I've been thinking of flashing the bios on both, but I've never flashed any of my past gpus before. How much will I benefit from dl'ing Skyn3t's bios for gaming? Is my current oc good enough?
> 
> I'm also worried about the whole process of flashing an sli setup. I've read through these forums and others, and some say you have to take your cards out and flash one by one? Is there another method where I can flash both without taking each card out? Please help.
> 
> Specs:
> i7 3770k
> Maximus V Extreme
> 16gb G. Skills 2400
> Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
> AX1200i
> Sli TItan SC


First off... Let me be the first to welcome you from the shadows, Lurker!

Second, My guess is that heat would become an issue for you with much higher clocks via modded bios.

Third, flashing dual card setups are a breeze, just use this EZ3Flash tool and this easy guide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago I pressed ctrl+alt+del to close full screen, had black screen and needed to restart. Since then one of my 3 titans isn't recognized as a titan anymore.
> In system device management it shows up as "standard vga adapter".
> 
> So I finally wanted to flash my titans, I thought if the bios crashed it may fix it. I cud flash the other 2, I tried, with ezflash to flash all possible cards (I have cards in slot 1 3 5), I wasn't able to flash a third titan.
> Now the third card isn't showed up even as a standard graphic adapter.
> 
> You think I lost it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions & suggestions are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't dismounted them so far.
> 
> By the way
> 
> THANKS MUCH TO ALL OF THE TEAM WHO WORKED TO PROVIDE THE BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the first run of furmark at 1200 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this only shortly, to test stability I play Crysis2


First I would flush your drivers with DDU, then re-install.

second, If @ all possible, I would pop it out then stick it into a different computer.

third, If you don't have that option, it is time to start shuffling cards.

fourth, file for RMA.

It's highly unlikely that the stock bios decided to go derp.


----------



## MisoMiso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> First off... Let me be the first to welcome you from the shadows, Lurker!
> 
> Second, My guess is that heat would become an issue for you with much higher clocks via modded bios.
> 
> Third, flashing dual card setups are a breeze, just use this EZ3Flash tool and this easy guide


Thanks for replying skupples









Ahhh... heat would be an issue; I forgot to consider this. I guess majority who flash their bios are running a h20 loop...
I guess I'll stick to the oc I have now and be happy.
Figure with flashed bios I'd get maybe 1200-1300? That would add maybe 5 fps more?


----------



## RapidLipz

Does anyone happen to have a stock bios that they can send me from the EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN BLACK Hydro Copper edition?

thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hi guys, 2 days ago I pressed ctrl+alt+del to close full screen, had black screen and needed to restart. Since then one of my 3 titans isn't recognized as a titan anymore.
> In system device management it shows up as "standard vga adapter".
> 
> So I finally wanted to flash my titans, I thought if the bios crashed it may fix it. I cud flash the other 2, I tried, with ezflash to flash all possible cards (I have cards in slot 1 3 5), I wasn't able to flash a third titan.
> Now the third card isn't showed up even as a standard graphic adapter.
> 
> You think I lost it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions & suggestions are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't dismounted them so far.
> By the way
> 
> THANKS MUCH TO ALL OF THE TEAM WHO WORKED TO PROVIDE THE BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the first run of furmark at 1200 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this only shortly, to test stability I play Crysis2


Thanks!









Try this:


Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

wow, i totally miss-read that when i woke up this afternoon.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wow, i totally miss-read that when i woke up this afternoon.


Dont worry man! I got your back!








Nobody stays without our help on our watch!


----------



## klepp0906

Question guys, unexpected minor issue. We'll call it an ANNOYANCE of the major variety /sigh. I have afterburner modded for voltage etc and its kicking a popup at startup that says its expiring because its a beta. i assume when it expires im SoL on opening it? Assume it just stops working at startup too? What do i need to do to remedy this? A full uninstall and reinstall? I did a quick check and im using the current version beta18 i think it is... Do i need to do anything else like clean the registry or anything? Anyone have experience/familair with this?

Thanks guys


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Question guys, unexpected minor issue. We'll call it an ANNOYANCE of the major variety /sigh. I have afterburner modded for voltage etc and its kicking a popup at startup that says its expiring because its a beta. i assume when it expires im SoL on opening it? Assume it just stops working at startup too? What do i need to do to remedy this? A full uninstall and reinstall? I did a quick check and im using the current version beta18 i think it is... Do i need to do anything else like clean the registry or anything? Anyone have experience/familair with this?
> 
> Thanks guys


Need to wait for beta 19 to be released or set your windows date to an earlier date to avoid the expiring soon message. Could be a while though for Beta 19, not sure how long.

Somebody in this thread posted a link to a program that might help also, not sure if it works or not:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476349/how-can-i-fake-the-date-msi-afterburner-sees#post_21995253


----------



## Slinky PC

3DMark 11 (Entry) Hall Of Fame Rank 2 (Best Titan Result) by


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys! As there has been lots of worries and cries about the expiration date on AB!
I guess you wont need this as Unwinder will release the new beta this week, but if not just remember if you skip the betas you will *LOOSE THE IMPROVEMENTS* made in every new Afterburner beta version! As always use this at *YOUR OWN RISK*

_You can run the program like this if the new beta doesnt arrive on time: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/run_as_date.html (I tried the x64 version and it crashes AB, the normal version works AFAIK)

Put the RunAsDate EXE in your documents, program files etc - anywhere where it's not in the way, select the path to afterburner, and set the date a couple months back.

Then check the Immediate mode box, and next to "Create desktop shortcut", Type MSI Afterburner

Make the shortcut, and drag it into your startup folder, and then disable "Start with windows" in afterburner.

Alternatively, if you dont run afterburner on boot, just leave the shortcut on your desktop and run it from there!

To run from the startup folder you will have to set a scheduled task for this in Win 8.1 (set to "Run with highest privileges" otherwise it fails to launch)







_

Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## spiderxjz82

Thanks Ed, will look at that later!


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Need to wait for beta 19 to be released or set your windows date to an earlier date to avoid the expiring soon message. Could be a while though for Beta 19, not sure how long.
> 
> Somebody in this thread posted a link to a program that might help also, not sure if it works or not:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476349/how-can-i-fake-the-date-msi-afterburner-sees#post_21995253


yikes! so if no beta19 for a long time your options are either lose your overvoltage/overclock ability or wrong the wrong time/date? I gotta say.. ***/WTH is Msi thinking? Not sure what the point of that is/was. Sigh

Ill check out that link with high hopes lol. Thank you for your post


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> yikes! so if no beta19 for a long time your options are either lose your overvoltage/overclock ability or wrong the wrong time/date? I gotta say.. ***/WTH is Msi thinking? Not sure what the point of that is/was. Sigh
> 
> Ill check out that link with high hopes lol. Thank you for your post


Check out you PM's!


----------



## dpoverlord

On an interesting note, I turned on
"Exclusive Fullscreen"

in Thief and my frame rates doubles with my sli titans. I would recommend everyone doing this.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> On an interesting note, I turned on
> "Exclusive Fullscreen"
> 
> in Thief and my frame rates doubles with my sli titans. I would recommend everyone doing this.


Are you getting crazy frame dips on that game? I played for 30 mins, but the constant frame drops made me rage quit.


----------



## skupples

I normally just set my system clock back, which has seemed to work in the past.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Are you getting crazy frame dips on that game? I played for 30 mins, but the constant frame drops made me rage quit.


what ever the hell "exclusive fullscreen" is, it works...
also, make sure you use the built in triple buffering. It makes a huge difference. Unreal Engine 3 has serious stuttering issues when it comes to SLI support.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Are you getting crazy frame dips on that game? I played for 30 mins, but the constant frame drops made me rage quit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I normally just set my system clock back, which has seemed to work in the past.
> what ever the hell "exclusive fullscreen" is, it works...
> also, make sure you use the built in triple buffering. It makes a huge difference. Unreal Engine 3 has serious stuttering issues when it comes to SLI support.


yeah I just saw why my sli style titans help.

Literally, I was getting 15FPS with max setting now its 60 fps.

I turned on exclusive full screen (I figure this is full screen), and full screen (figure its borderless window)I turned off.

I even put SSAA on and can run it at low. When I put it to high I get way too low of an fps.

You want triple buffering like Skupples said since it makes a HUGE difference and you want V-sync.

Now, all I need is Titanfall to be fixed and I can feel good about my investment.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

From now on, I will worship EVGA. New Titan is on its way.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> From now on, I will worship EVGA. New Titan is on its way.


Whoa!!! EVGA customer service is down right incredible!!


----------



## szeged

Evga is easily the best, I'll only buy their products when I can for my everyday rig from now on. If only they make a non mitx case


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> On an interesting note, I turned on
> "Exclusive Fullscreen"
> 
> in Thief and my frame rates doubles with my sli titans. I would recommend everyone doing this.


thats because if your not in full screen your not using SLI lol.









just ftr its not a hardweare limitiation its a driver limitation and for some reason nvidia hasnt rectified in in oh... 10 years or so now. With that said, if you intend to get the power from more than 1 video card your screwed into using full screen. Not windowed. not borderless. Only exclusive fullscreen as youve just saw for yourself.

Its an extreme irritation at best.. as many people use overlays or other software that they need to alt tab to etc and with the game being forced to run full screen - you get biffed.

Ed - checking PM's now, ty!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whoa!!! EVGA customer service is down right incredible!!


^^ This is why I buy EVGA video cards!!


----------



## dealio

so who is stepping up to the Z? $3000 = not me, lol


----------



## VSG

I doubt this will even be given GeForce driver support to be honest, it is a huge waste of money for gamers. If they work on Quadro and Tesla drivers, they will be terrible for gaming.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> so who is stepping up to the Z? $3000 = not me, lol


I'll take 2 for my matx rig!


----------



## Panther Al

And we thought the hate we got when we picked up the original was bad.... This is gonna kick it up a notch or ten.


----------



## dpoverlord

That's really crazy, what is the titan Z? How is it better than sli or try SLi Titan?
Exclusive full screen support that's just nuts..

V sync wise I always get tearing with it off. I take it I should keep it on and hope to the gods the game has double or triple buffering in surround 1600p


----------



## dpoverlord

After reading it's two titan blacks in one and takes 3 slots. (supposedly)

So if the system sees it as two cards it's a waste. Baasha would benefit of this 4 of these in his system. But at 3k it's way too much


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> After reading it's two titan blacks in one and takes 3 slots. (supposedly)
> 
> So if the system sees it as two cards it's a waste. Baasha would benefit of this 4 of these in his system. But at 3k it's way too much


I think you are only limited to two of them, as it would read as quad-sli.


----------



## skupples

http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/03/25/live-jen-hsun-huang-gtc-14/

so much reading.... did no one stream the event?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/03/25/live-jen-hsun-huang-gtc-14/
> 
> so much reading.... did no one stream the event?


----------



## turtletrax

Kepler sure got wrung out like a wet bikini didn't it? Not sure I really understand the Titan Z, but it looks cool


----------



## skupples

I'm wondering if the Z is what the 790 actually is, though it is on a totally different ball park, price point, & spec.

oohhh, NVM it is a full blown workstation card. 2,000W per card.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm wondering if the Z is what the 790 actually is, though it is on a totally different ball park, price point, & spec.


It proves that nVidia can put two fully unlocked GK110 with 12 GB of GDDR5 VRAM on the same PCB. So the 790 is possible. The only thing is it will most likely be 6 GB GDDR5 with crippled DP64 Compute at 1500 USD?

Even with that, I want 20nm Maxwell news!


----------



## skupples

I don't think we will hear about big die maxwell until July.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't think we will hear about big die maxwell until July.


Waah...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

If the next flagship is almost as fast as the Titan Z, I might upgrade, and eat my words about skipping Maxwell.

I think that Titan Z is sexy and luxurious. One of those on a Hadron case, with a Z97 mitx board will be sexy.


----------



## dpoverlord

Right but if 2 titans blacks = Titan Z what is the point?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Right but if 2 titans blacks = Titan Z what is the point?


You can't fit 2 cards on Small mitx case. You can only do 1. With how popular mitx builds are getting, this might be good for those looking for compact performance.

This is def. not for everybody or targeted for mainstream buyers.

2 6gb 780s are more than enough for gaming at any resolution, especially overclocked on H20.


----------



## VSG

You really think people going for such performance care about space between a m-ITX and an m-ATX or regular ATX build? The labs here that use Quadro and FirePro cards have huge open setups or regular ATX cases with enough space for a CaseLabs TX-10.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You really think people going for such performance care about space between a m-ITX and an m-ATX or regular ATX build? The labs here that use Quadro and FirePro cards have huge open setups or regular ATX cases with enough space for a CaseLabs TX-10.


I don't know about other people, but I would like one on a hadron build.


----------



## VSG

But why though? You could have 2 identical rigs with those SFF cases with a Titan Black in each and they would consume less space than the Hadron and cost way less too.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I don't know about other people, but I would like one on a hadron build.


That's really not a bad idea - be the most buff mITX build at least for a little while. Base it on the impact and pop in the M2 SSD just to rub in the theme of ultimate high end, be good to go. Yeah could build other rigs for far less, but for a statement machine, why not?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> It proves that nVidia can put two fully unlocked GK110 with 12 GB of GDDR5 VRAM on the same PCB. So the 790 is possible. The only thing is it will most likely be 6 GB GDDR5 with crippled DP64 Compute at 1500 USD?
> 
> Even with that, I want 20nm Maxwell news!


It will depend on AMD for you to see [email protected] but i dont think you will see it this year! you will see high clocked 28mn Maxwell chips besting the Keplers by 20%!
Nvidia increased the amount of L2 cache on GM107 to 2 MB, up from 256 KB on GK107, reducing the memory bandwidth needed. Accordingly, Nvidia cut the memory bus to 128 bit on GM107 from 192 bit on GK106, further saving power.
Nvidia also changed the streaming multiprocessor design from that of Kepler (SMX), naming it SMM.
The layout of SMM units is partitioned so that each of the four warp schedulers controls isolated FP32 CUDA cores, load/store units and special function units, unlike Kepler, where the warp schedulers share the resources while texture units and FP64 CUDA cores are still shared.
SMM allows for a finer-grain allocation of resources than SMX, saving power when the workload isn't optimal for shared resources. Nvidia claims a 128 CUDA core SMM has 90% of the performance of a 192 CUDA core SMX.
GM107 supports CUDA Compute Capability 5.0 compared to 3.5 on GK110/GK208 GPUs and 3.0 on GK10x GPUs. Dynamic Parallelism and HyperQ, two features in GK110/GK208 GPUs, are also supported across the entire Maxwell product line!
Basically its a stretched, boosted Kepler!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If the next flagship is almost as fast as the Titan Z, I might upgrade, and eat my words about skipping Maxwell.
> 
> I think that Titan Z is sexy and luxurious. One of those on a Hadron case, with a Z97 mitx board will be sexy.


Nop! 25/30% less powerful than TitanZ, IF Titan Z was used for gaming as a GTX 790!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

You guys are totally missing it... Titan Z is a monster. A single Titan Z server is 2,000W( a server with ONE Titan Z)

We will how ever see a cut version turned into 790, most likely.


----------



## VSG

You got it off that Stanford slide I assume? It was total draw expected (with usual Nvidia excess to be safe) for a server with 3 Titan-Z and other components as well. Worst case: Titan-Z is a 650W TDP unit, not 2000W. Very likely it is a 450-550W unit since it is pretty much 2x Titan Blacks.

Edit: If you look at the image from today's talk, it may well be running just off the PCI-E slot


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You got it off that Stanford slide I assume? It was total draw expected (with usual Nvidia excess to be safe) for a server with 3 Titan-Z and other components as well. Worst case: Titan-Z is a 650W TDP unit, not 2000W. Very likely it is a 450-550W unit since it is pretty much 2x Titan Blacks.


Just went back, 1 Titan Z server is 3 Titan Z's, so yea 650W.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Just went back, 1 Titan Z server is 3 Titan Z's, so yea 650W.


----------



## VSG

That's still assuming nothing else is in the server which is unlikely. There would well be a motherboard, processor, RAM, HDDs etc and the 2kW is also a conservative number I bet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's still assuming nothing else is in the server which is unlikely. There would well be a motherboard, processor, RAM, HDDs etc and the 2kW is also a conservative number I bet.


Those CPUs are only 200W, 80% of the 2000W (which is conservative) is likely the GPU cluster.


----------



## VSG

Ya, that's why I still think the Titan-Z (which will again be completely tied down with volt locking and low base clocks) will likely require a 500-600 W each at most.


----------



## skupples

Yeah... I don't think Z will be aimed @ the consumer market like Titan is. I think we will see a slightly cut 400-500W model sold as 790.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 3DMark 11 (Entry) Hall Of Fame Rank 2 (Best Titan Result) by


Awesome, Original Titans still kicking ass.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hello!
You know what? My third titan has come back by itself. I have no idea of what happened but I'm happy for it







.
I then cud easily flash its bios









LOW GPU UTILIZATION
While using 2 of them with cpu i7 3970x at 4.4ghz I get a gpu usage of 75%.
With 3 cards an usage of about 52%. I went up with cpu OC to 4.7 but I didn't notice emprovement.
So with a third titan the only thing that gets better is frametime. Yes the game is a bit smoother. But can't play smoothly with graphic settings over "very high", the extreme and the ultra setting cause fps drops.

Is there any way to optimize the utilization of those gpu's?
I remember triple sli of gtx680 with an usage of more than 80% of the cards resulting in even higher fps.

Im using drivers 322 (or 314.22) because with 4 newer driver the game was less smooth.

I'd like to play this at 144fps, for now I have fps from 60 to 110.
I haven't unlocked the voltage and clock over 1170mhz, but that won't rise the gpu utilization.


----------



## skupples

if the cards are only using say 50%, but you are getting perfect FPS - it isn't an issue

If the cards are only getting 50%, but the game is running like arse - most likely a CPU bottleneck.

if the cards are only running @ 50%, and CPU cores are only running @ 50% - most likely poorly optimized, as DX11 bottlenecks only occur in BF4 & Star Swarm benchmark, right now.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the cards are only using say 50%, but you are getting perfect FPS - it isn't an issue
> 
> If the cards are only getting 50%, but the game is running like arse - most likely a CPU bottleneck.
> 
> if the cards are only running @ 50%, and CPU cores are only running @ 50% - most likely poorly optimized, as DX11 bottlenecks only occur in BF4 & Star Swarm benchmark, right now.


no the game runs smooth, cpu usage at yes 50-60%
Isn't there a way I don't know, playing around with sli profiles, to optimize it?
If you look at reviews they show crysis2 scales well with titan multiple SLI on crysis2, but the multiplayer is different than the single player....

By the way my third gpu disappeared again


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> no the game runs smooth, cpu usage at yes 50-60%
> Isn't there a way I don't know, playing around with sli profiles, to optimize it?
> If you look at reviews they show crysis2 scales well with titan multiple SLI on crysis2, but the multiplayer is different than the single player....
> 
> By the way my third gpu disappeared again


Motherboard bios corrupted? Damaged PCIe slot?
Try another card in that particular slot, if another card gets missing or not recognized you know its not the card but the PCIe slot!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skyn3t

LoL now people going to bash the Z under air cooling just watch. Two TITAN under the hood on air cooling. Hope for a nice WB.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> LoL now people going to bash the Z under air cooling just watch. Two TITAN under the hood on air cooling. Hope for a nice WB.












I'm sure the flame has begun somewhere on this forum (and others) already.

I has just shy of 1.5 titan Z, so







and guess what? It cost less than 1 Titan Z!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> no the game runs smooth, cpu usage at yes 50-60%
> Isn't there a way I don't know, playing around with sli profiles, to optimize it?
> If you look at reviews they show crysis2 scales well with titan multiple SLI on crysis2, but the multiplayer is different than the single player....
> 
> By the way my third gpu disappeared again


Check the pci-e connections to the PSU. It might just be a somewhat loose connection on the third card.


----------



## Nunzi

Quick question .. if you had the choice between DP or DVI connection witch one would you use 2560x1440

or should I just ask witch is the better connection


----------



## VSG

Displayport for life!


----------



## dpoverlord

Looking into this the Titan Z seems like a sham like Baasha said call it Titan M for Muppet edition. Why spend 3k when you can spend 2k for two titans.


----------



## skupples

Because it is being advertised @ a different audience, and is being stuck into their new servers. It isn't much of a gaming card, even though it will be on the Geforce driver stack.


----------



## szeged

Paying more for unlocked compute power, don't need it? Get a titan black...better yet, get a 6gb 780ti.


----------



## skupples

it doesn't even have THAT much MORE unlocked in comparison to titan black.


----------



## szeged

at this point for people who need 6gb but don't need compute power, if they buy anything other than a 780 6gb, they paid too much.


----------



## carlhil2

Been away for awhile, what's the best bios, as of this date?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Been away for awhile, what's the best bios, as of this date?


Still the same buddy!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gordan

It took me a whie to fully dial this in, so I thought I'd share. This should work on all reference design cards (and probably most non-reference cards, too, there aren't many extreme modifications made by manufacturers):

GTXTitan-6GB-GK110-Nvidia-ENG-80.10.2C.00.00-MOD.rom.zip 132k .zip file


This is based on the engineering BIOS from hwbot (fully unlocked). I have reduced the power limits to something sensible (there is no way leaving them open above what you can achieve within the envelope of 95C, and the voltage limits.

This BIOS is modified for peak throughput at up to 95C on air with the standard reference cooler:
100% fan limit (5200rpm)
*Under*volted by offsetting the clock table upward against the voltage table to minimize heat and stay under 95C at long term full load
Power limits adjusted to 350W (140% of standard).

*NOTE: To achieve this the PCIe power rail is set to 100W. Without this, the total TDP couldn't be pushed past about 75%, regardless of what the other rails were set to. This is still massively lower than what the original hwbot BIOS has that limit set to, but be aware that this is more than the 75W limit that PCIe specification allows for when drawing power from the slot. So if your motherboard doesn't have auxiliary power lines going to the PCIe slots, you could damage the motherboard (albeit nowhere nearly as easily as with the original hwbot BIOS).*

It is 24 hour OCCT stable, and scrypt mining stable. Scrypt mining results in much higher temperatures than OCCT tests, it is the only way of making it get near the 95C limit, OCCT and gaming do not get anywhere near that much load.

Boost power limits are the same as default power limits, so you don't have to mess about with the power sliders in Precision-X/Afterburner.

The boost eventually levels off on the power limit / temperature limit (depending on ambient temperature) at about 1150MHz.

This configuration churns through about 700KH/s (scrypt) stably, 24/7. I'm quite certain that is the most my card will achieve with standard air cooling running in a well ventilated case. So if you are running a reference(ish) 780Ti in a case, you might want to give this a try. Drag the temperature slider to 95C and the fan slider to 100% (or set the fan curve to hit 100% at 92C), and see how you get on.

Note that this BIOS is optimized for maximum performance with maximum stability. You could probably push harder for a gaming-only load that doesn't stress the GPU as much, but full load for me levels out at about 1150MHz and the boost limit is 1200MHz, so if the load is lighter, the card will boost further. The boost limit goes as far as 1333MHz, but there was no point in moving the limig up further for my load (I am temperature limited anyway).


----------



## OccamRazor

OK guys go and grab it!









*MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19 Download*

Change notes:

_Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. You may tick "Enable unified GPU usage monitoring" option in "AMD compatibilities properties" in "General" tab as a workaround to replace native AMD GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
Added basic monitoring for unsupported GPUs (e.g. Intel integrated iGPUs):
Now GPU usage and videomemory usage can be monitored and displayed in On-Screen Display on any GPU, so you can use MSI Afterburner to monitor graphics subsystem on laptops without dedicated NVIDIA/AMD GPU
Extended GPU usage monitoring for Intel integrated iGPUs. You can independently monitor usage of main GPU execution unit (labeled as "GPU usage") and MFX unit (labeled as "VID usage" to keep NVIDIA-styled GPU domains naming.
Added "NV12 compression" to the list of available video formats to "Videocapture" tab. This format can be used to replace uncompressed video recording with fixed 2x compression ratio at the cost of some color information loss caused by RGB to YUV 4:2:0 color space conversion
RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.1.0_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Displayport for life!


TY brother!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the flame has begun somewhere on this forum (and others) already.
> 
> I has just shy of 1.5 titan Z, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and guess what? It cost less than 1 Titan Z!


I want to see Z vs Sli Titan how the performance will be over the other.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I want to see Z vs Sli Titan how the performance will be over the other.


Workstation programs crushes Titan Black SLI
Gaming not optimized for Z >Nvidia will release a cut down Z = GTX 790
GTX 790 reduced clocks to fit power envelope (-10/15%) Titan Black SLI


----------



## skupples

Titan Z is on the GEforce driver stack, can't be that unoptimized.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> OK guys go and grab it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19 Download*
> 
> Change notes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _Added optional unified GPU usage monitoring path via D3DKMT performance counters. You may tick "Enable unified GPU usage monitoring" option in "AMD compatibilities properties" in "General" tab as a workaround to replace native AMD GPU usage monitoring if it is working improperly (e.g. broken GPU usage monitoring in AMD ADL API for AMD Sea Islands GPU family)
> Added basic monitoring for unsupported GPUs (e.g. Intel integrated iGPUs):
> Now GPU usage and videomemory usage can be monitored and displayed in On-Screen Display on any GPU, so you can use MSI Afterburner to monitor graphics subsystem on laptops without dedicated NVIDIA/AMD GPU
> Extended GPU usage monitoring for Intel integrated iGPUs. You can independently monitor usage of main GPU execution unit (labeled as "GPU usage") and MFX unit (labeled as "VID usage" to keep NVIDIA-styled GPU domains naming.
> Added "NV12 compression" to the list of available video formats to "Videocapture" tab. This format can be used to replace uncompressed video recording with fixed 2x compression ratio at the cost of some color information loss caused by RGB to YUV 4:2:0 color space conversion
> RivaTuner Statistics Server has been upgraded to version 6.1.0_
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Unwinder came through! Awesome!!! Thanks Ed.


----------



## Swolern

Well anyone else get Zawarudo's volt tool to work in AB beta 19? Its a no go for me.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Well anyone else get Zawarudo's volt tool to work in AB beta 19? Its a no go for me.


Not yet! i will post a link when its done!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Replacement Titan has arrived.


----------



## Jpmboy

Does AB beta 3.00 19 work with the mod?

nvm - it works.

My base 1600P game clocks are good:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So what's the deal with AB beta 19? Does the Zawarudo tool still work?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So what's the deal with AB beta 19? Does the Zawarudo tool still work?


should be updated soon ™


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So what's the deal with AB beta 19? Does the Zawarudo tool still work?


Someone needs his voltage fix now!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I hope somebody knows how to make this work with AB 19!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I hope somebody knows how to make this work with AB 19!


I believe Ed learned the process before Zawarudo departed.


----------



## skupples

MSI-AB+Bios+voltmod= 1300mhz+


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MSI-AB+Bios+voltmod= 1300mhz+


GPU-Z GPU Core Clock log shows it to be sitting at 1300MHz for any significant period during testing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So what's the deal with AB beta 19? Does the Zawarudo tool still work?


yes! 1.3V, and LLC hack works too. I just enter the commands manually and mod the profile files.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GPU-Z should properly read core clocks, but it definitely won't properly read voltage, as it reports from the drivers. I don't even really use GPU-Z anymore, except for validation shots.


Did I mention voltages?









My point was that you need to verify that it is actually sitting at 1300 MHz for many minutes or even hours at a time under load. If it can stay there for 30 seconds until it hits the temperature limit that's not a very useful measure of performance since you aren't going to be playing a game for 30 seconds at a time with a 2 minute break inbetween sessions.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Did I mention voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was that you need to verify that it is actually sitting at 1300 MHz for many minutes or even hours at a time under load. If it can stay there for 30 seconds until it hits the temperature limit that's not a very useful measure of performance since you aren't going to be playing a game for 30 seconds at a time with a 2 minute break inbetween sessions.




temps are a non-issue.

40-45C Max @ 1300mhz @ 1.328V LLC @ stock.

MSI-AB hardware monitor is much closer to the metal than GPU-Z. It will report clock fluctuations much more accurately than GPU-Z (these days)


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> temps are a non-issue.
> 
> 40-45C Max @ 1300mhz @ 1.328V LLC @ stock.


Ah - I hadn't realized you're running water cooled. Nice result. Kudos.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I believe Ed learned the process before Zawarudo departed.


Ill post it here when its done!


----------



## skupples




----------



## Sgtdarkness

I just started my computer and apparently AB is out of date. Since my titan is running the bios mod and volt mod unlock is there a particular AB I should get??

Thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Use beta 19 but we're still waiting for all the old voltage hacks to work on it...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> I just started my computer and apparently AB is out of date. Since my titan is running the bios mod and volt mod unlock is there a particular AB I should get??
> 
> Thanks


If you want to continue using the Beta 18 just set your computers date back.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> I just started my computer and apparently AB is out of date. Since my titan is running the bios mod and volt mod unlock is there a particular AB I should get??
> 
> Thanks


I posted this a while back:

_You can run the program like this if the new beta doesnt arrive on time: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/run_as_date.html (I tried the x64 version and it crashes AB, the normal version works AFAIK)

Put the RunAsDate EXE in your documents, program files etc - anywhere where it's not in the way, select the path to afterburner, and set the date a couple months back.

Then check the Immediate mode box, and next to "Create desktop shortcut", Type MSI Afterburner

Make the shortcut, and drag it into your startup folder, and then disable "Start with windows" in afterburner.

Alternatively, if you dont run afterburner on boot, just leave the shortcut on your desktop and run it from there!

To run from the startup folder you will have to set a scheduled task for this in Win 8.1 (set to "Run with highest privileges" otherwise it fails to launch)







_

OR:

Get AB beta 19: http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,21.html
And wait until i post the new Zawarudos tool for AB beta 19 very soon!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> wait until i post the new Zawarudos tool for AB beta 19 very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Use beta 19 but we're still waiting for all the old voltage hacks to work on it...


Guys - 19 works with the vrm unlock commands:

_Open the MSI program folder, shift-rt-click -> "open command prompt here"

run this command
msiafterburner /ri4,20,99
If return pop up is code 41 you paged the VRM chip controller to bum the voltage to 1.3v

if not try this command below
msiafterburner /ri3,20,99

If either of those command return 41
add this lines here

C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

or

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h_

for LLC (2 cards)

LLC OFF:

msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,de,00

msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,de,00

LLC Default:

msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,de,10

msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,de,10

Read LLC setting:

msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,de

msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,de


----------



## Swolern

Bud 1.3v are for the kiddies.







We want the volt unlocked to 1.600v as the beta 18 did.







The Zawarudo volt tool is what does not work in beta 19 (may he rest in peace).


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty sure you can find all the NPC4206 commands If you look back to when Agent010 (or similar?) was trying to convince us he had the magic key to unlocking 780Ti's.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I know voltage unlock to 1.3V and LLC disable works still but I need 1.35V with the Zawarudo tool to do any serious benching. Already gone about as far as I can go with 1.3V. Its cool though, I'm sure Ed will have it working soon!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I know voltage unlock to 1.3V and LLC disable works still but I need 1.35V with the Zawarudo tool to do any serious benching. Already gone about as far as I can go with 1.3V. Its cool though, I'm sure Ed will have it working soon!


Kinda hard for me to do from my phone, but there are instructions in the thread, from about a month ago that tell you how to input voltage above 1.3V. The poster's name is Agent something.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> It took me a whie to fully dial this in, so I thought I'd share. This should work on all reference design cards (and probably most non-reference cards, too, there aren't many extreme modifications made by manufacturers):
> 
> GTXTitan-6GB-GK110-Nvidia-ENG-80.10.2C.00.00-MOD.rom.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is based on the engineering BIOS from hwbot (fully unlocked). I have reduced the power limits to something sensible (there is no way leaving them open above what you can achieve within the envelope of 95C, and the voltage limits.
> 
> This BIOS is modified for peak throughput at up to 95C on air with the standard reference cooler:
> 100% fan limit (5200rpm)
> *Under*volted by offsetting the clock table upward against the voltage table to minimize heat and stay under 95C at long term full load
> Power limits adjusted to 350W (140% of standard).
> 
> *NOTE: To achieve this the PCIe power rail is set to 100W. Without this, the total TDP couldn't be pushed past about 75%, regardless of what the other rails were set to. This is still massively lower than what the original hwbot BIOS has that limit set to, but be aware that this is more than the 75W limit that PCIe specification allows for when drawing power from the slot. So if your motherboard doesn't have auxiliary power lines going to the PCIe slots, you could damage the motherboard (albeit nowhere nearly as easily as with the original hwbot BIOS).*
> 
> It is 24 hour OCCT stable, and scrypt mining stable. Scrypt mining results in much higher temperatures than OCCT tests, it is the only way of making it get near the 95C limit, OCCT and gaming do not get anywhere near that much load.
> 
> Boost power limits are the same as default power limits, so you don't have to mess about with the power sliders in Precision-X/Afterburner.
> 
> The boost eventually levels off on the power limit / temperature limit (depending on ambient temperature) at about 1150MHz.
> 
> This configuration churns through about 700KH/s (scrypt) stably, 24/7. I'm quite certain that is the most my card will achieve with standard air cooling running in a well ventilated case. So if you are running a reference(ish) 780Ti in a case, you might want to give this a try. Drag the temperature slider to 95C and the fan slider to 100% (or set the fan curve to hit 100% at 92C), and see how you get on.
> 
> Note that this BIOS is optimized for maximum performance with maximum stability. You could probably push harder for a gaming-only load that doesn't stress the GPU as much, but full load for me levels out at about 1150MHz and the boost limit is 1200MHz, so if the load is lighter, the card will boost further. The boost limit goes as far as 1333MHz, but there was no point in moving the limig up further for my load (I am temperature limited anyway).


Can someone confirm if this has any usefulness over what other bios might be doing, as far as the volt unlocked bios are concerned?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys - 19 works with the vrm unlock commands:
> 
> _Open the MSI program folder, shift-rt-click -> "open command prompt here"
> 
> run this command
> msiafterburner /ri4,20,99
> If return pop up is code 41 you paged the VRM chip controller to bum the voltage to 1.3v
> 
> if not try this command below
> msiafterburner /ri3,20,99
> 
> If either of those command return 41
> add this lines here
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h_
> 
> for LLC (2 cards)
> 
> LLC OFF:
> 
> msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,de,00
> 
> msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,de,00
> 
> LLC Default:
> 
> msiafterburner /sg1 /wi3,20,de,10
> 
> msiafterburner /sg0 /wi3,20,de,10
> 
> Read LLC setting:
> 
> msiafterburner /sg1 /ri3,20,de
> 
> msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,de


Humm... that a copy/paste from my guide!








Hope you are fine bro!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Bud 1.3v are for the kiddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We want the volt unlocked to 1.600v as the beta 18 did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zawarudo volt tool is what does not work in beta 19 (may he rest in peace).


Im taking care of it! soon it will be done!
Hope you are fine too!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can find all the NPC4206 commands If you look back to when Agent010 (or similar?) was trying to convince us he had the magic key to unlocking 780Ti's.


Careful with his commands...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I know voltage unlock to 1.3V and LLC disable works still but I need 1.35V with the Zawarudo tool to do any serious benching. Already gone about as far as I can go with 1.3V. Its cool though, I'm sure Ed will have it working soon!


Yap soon!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Can someone confirm if this has any usefulness over what other bios might be doing, as far as the volt unlocked bios are concerned?


I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole...
just because i dont know the guy, he just parachuted in OCN, slandered my Brother's work, (called skys bios bogus) insulted me, and its arrogant in his statements, most of the time lacking maturity and knowledge!
So until he proves he is a real deal and becomes a good and effective helping member like all here present in this post ( i know you all as a fact are very productive in every presence you make at OCN [ yes you specially Jpmboy as i know how busy you are] ) i dont trust anything that comes from him!
I hope that in time he (Gordan) proves me wrong and becomes an outstanding member, as i believe he has the will but not the right approach!
That is OCN spirit and what we all need in the Forum!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Yeah... I would never trust anyone who randomly shows up, drops software, insults the suppliers of our in-house tools, then never posts again.

Referring to the BIOS Guy & that Agent101 guy.

I have used Agent's commands on my own titans, & they work just fine, but i'm still leery of the LLC %'s


----------



## OccamRazor

There has been some doubts about PSU single rails and multi rails, for those of you still in doubt read this:

_"Most people have very strong opinions on what rail distribution is best, without understanding what a rail is. The common misconception is that a rail is a part in the power supply that provides power. This is utterly and completely false. You can have two power supplies that are 99% identical and one be single rail and one be multi.
No, rather a rail is a group of traces on the PSU's mainboard that are monitored by an OCP circuit.
A trace is a pathway of copper on a circuit board that carries electricity. You can see them as the faint copper-y lines running all over your motherboard. In this instance, I'm referring to the traces on the power supply that the wires in the cables are soldered to, specifically the ones carrying +12V power. With me so far?
Now, OCP is Over Current Protection. What OCP does is it monitors an output on a power supply. If the amount of current going through a given output exceeds a certain amount, it will shut the power supply down.
The difference between single or multiple rails is this:

Multiple rail: each trace is monitored separately, so if, say, one trace goes over 25A the power supply will shut down.

Single rail: all traces are monitored all together, so if the total current going through the +12V outputs goes over, say, 60A, the power supply will shut down. Alternatively, no OCP may be present at all on the +12V rail.

The only "problem" the occurs with multiple +12V rails is that when a +12V rail is overloaded (for example: more than 20A is being demanded from a rail set to only deliver up to 20A), the PSU shuts down. Since there are no "limits" on single +12V rail PSU's, you can not overload the rails and cause them to shut down..... unless you're using a "too-small" PSU in the first place. Single +12V rails do not have better voltage regulation, do not have better ripple filtering, etc. unless the PSU is better to begin with!"_

So, buy a powerfull single rail PSU or a Multi rail PSU and mix +12V rails! Your choice! Quality PSU´s are all good whether being Single or Multi Rail!








This is only for power hungry graphics cards like ours, 99% of the rest of PC users dont need to worry about single or multi rail!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Humm... that a copy/paste from my guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are fine bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im taking care of it! soon it will be done!
> Hope you are fine too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with his commands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yap soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole...
> just because i dont know the guy, he just parachuted in OCN, slandered my Brother's work, (called skys bios bogus) insulted me, and its arrogant in his statements, most of the time lacking maturity and knowledge!
> So until he proves he is a real deal and becomes a good and effective helping member like all here present in this post ( i know you all as a fact are very productive in every presence you make at OCN [ yes you specially Jpmboy as i know how busy you are] ) i dont trust anything that comes from him!
> I hope that in time he (Gordan) proves me wrong and becomes an outstanding member, as i believe he has the will but not the right approach!
> That is OCN spirit and what we all need in the Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah... I would never trust anyone who randomly shows up, drops software, insults the suppliers of our in-house tools, then never posts again.
> 
> Referring to the BIOS Guy & that Agent101 guy.
> 
> I have used Agent's commands on my own titans, & they work just fine, but i'm still leery of the LLC %'s


Ok. Cool. Good thing , I asked. Thanks.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Can someone confirm if this has any usefulness over what other bios might be doing, as far as the volt unlocked bios are concerned?


The key benefit is that it allows the fan to be cranked up to a real 100%, 5200rpm, not the various throttled pseudo-100% figures that other BIOS-es do. Other than that, there is nothing there that you cannot achieve with any other BIOS with a bit of modding using KBT. It is limited to 140% power, and to achieve that the limit on the PCIe rail has been bumped up to 100W (more than 75W could be dangerous for your motherboard, but at 75W PCIe slot limit, it wouldn't go past about 112% power limit regardless of what the other rails were set to. The voltage limit is still set at about 1.20V because the risk of blowing the card up (unless you implemented other hwbot's mods) is very high. I had a Titan blow up recently and it had never had a BIOS that wasn't limited to 1.20V (probably just bad luck, but exercise caution).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Humm... that a copy/paste from my guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are fine bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Im taking care of it! soon it will be done!
> Hope you are fine too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with his commands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yap soon!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole...
> just because i dont know the guy, he just parachuted in OCN, slandered my Brother's work, (called skys bios bogus) insulted me, and its arrogant in his statements, most of the time lacking maturity and knowledge!
> So until he proves he is a real deal and becomes a good and effective helping member like all here present in this post ( i know you all as a fact are very productive in every presence you make at OCN [ yes you specially Jpmboy as i know how busy you are] ) i dont trust anything that comes from him!
> I hope that in time he (Gordan) proves me wrong and becomes an outstanding member, as i believe he has the will but not the right approach!
> That is OCN spirit and what we all need in the Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> Ed
> (Team skyn3t)


Not that level of plagiarism Ed... it's from the very beginnings in the original mod thread. Here's the NPC command list from many moons ago if anyone wants to work it at the command level.

NCP4206-D.PDF 307k .PDF file

Yeah Bud, all's well.

I don't need more than 1.3V with LLC off... don't bench my titans any more.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not that level of plagiarism Ed... it's from the very beginnings in the original mod thread. Here's the NPC command list from many moons ago if anyone wants to work it at the command level.
> 
> NCP4206-D.PDF 307k .PDF file
> 
> Yeah Bud, all's well.
> 
> I don't need more than 1.3V with LLC off... don't bench my titans any more.


You can plagiarize me any time bro! Everything i do its not for me but for all!









EDIT: A very tiny (tiny) contribution compared to your life's work! Kudos to you my Friend!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can plagiarize me any time bro! Everything i do its not for me but for all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: A very tiny (tiny) contribution compared to your life's work! Kudos to you my Friend!











You and Team Skyn3t made the Titan into a super card (from a really great card!)


----------



## skupples

Bios limit is 1.212 no matter what you do, other measures must be taken to circumvent that restriction.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Bios limit is 1.212 no matter what you do, other measures must be taken to circumvent that restriction.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*












Remember the early days of this thread when multiple bios' started floating around supposedly boasting a bypass of the 1.212V? Remember how it never actually worked?

Maybe I am thinking of something else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the early days of this thread when multiple bios' started floating around supposedly boasting a bypass of the 1.212V? Remember how it never actually worked?
> 
> Maybe I am thinking of something else.


Yeah - I remember: naenon (sp), svl7 (which I keep around), a few other KPE-mofified bios'... and then the Skyn3t series which made these cards fly! Transformed the "game"







. Still strong!


----------



## djriful

Are you soon going to jamming up TITAN Z bios? It is going to be a monster to mod it.


----------



## OccamRazor

OFFTOPIC

Can you believe this guys? Im under attack!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/9400_100#post_22032668


----------



## skupples




----------



## dpoverlord

Anyone playing Titanfall solve the issue with low frame rates? I have tried every profile. no idea how to add SLI compatability bits to my nvidia inspector and this is pissing me off


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just wanted to reiterate to anybody who may have read about my recent issues with my AX1200 that the PSU is actually working fine. The operator, however, may need some work! I was having lots of trouble with what I thought was PSU-caused shutdowns when benching beyond 1.3V and posted in many threads that the problem was my AX1200. The symptoms were that of a PSU overdrawing and resetting and since I had seen others having this same issue while benching Titans (and since Alatar had proven long ago that they can draw massive wattage at high OC's) I assumed that the AX1200 was incapable of powering overvolted Titans in SLI. *This turned out to not be the case.* The problem was that I was using an outdated LLC hack with the wrong version of AB and that was causing these shut downs. After MrTooShort advised me to try leaving LLC enabled and just using more than 1.3V instead I realized that the AX1200 in fact was working perfectly. This saved me a lot of time and money as I had planned to buy an EVGA 1300 G2 which turned out to be unnecessary. So, again, just wanted to state here in the Titan Club that *an AX1200 (the original AX1200 mind you) is absolutely capable of powering dual Titans at 1.35+V and that I was mistaken in claiming that it wasn't.* To be sure, I haven't gone beyond 1.35V personally so I can't say that it will do that but up to 1.35V it will definitely work fine as long as LLC is not disabled.

You may now continue with your regularly scheduled benchmarking!


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - why are you running 3D11 Entry level?? tha't for laptops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Slinky PC Bcz I CAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes it easier to compete. I'm also confused as to how he can think 1200mhz is 3D11's fastest titan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> skupples take this from 3DMark11 Extreme if that one was easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very interested to see what your 1300+mhz 1.5 Titan -z can do it
Click to expand...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just wanted to reiterate to anybody who may have read about my recent issues with my AX1200 that the PSU is actually working fine. The operator, however, may need some work! I was having lots of trouble with what I thought was PSU-caused shutdowns when benching beyond 1.3V and posted in many threads that the problem was my AX1200. The symptoms were that of a PSU overdrawing and resetting and since I had seen others having this same issue while benching Titans (and since Alatar had proven long ago that they can draw massive wattage at high OC's) I assumed that the AX1200 was incapable of powering overvolted Titans in SLI. *This turned out to not be the case.* The problem was that I was using an outdated LLC hack with the wrong version of AB and that was causing these shut downs. After MrTooShort advised me to try leaving LLC enabled and just using more than 1.3V instead I realized that the AX1200 in fact was working perfectly. This saved me a lot of time and money as I had planned to buy an EVGA 1300 G2 which turned out to be unnecessary. So, again, just wanted to state here in the Titan Club that *an AX1200 (the original AX1200 mind you) is absolutely capable of powering dual Titans at 1.35+V and that I was mistaken in claiming that it wasn't.* To be sure, I haven't gone beyond 1.35V personally so I can't say that it will do that but up to 1.35V it will definitely work fine as long as LLC is not disabled.
> 
> You may now continue with your regularly scheduled benchmarking!


That is good to hear. At least now I don't have to worry about getting a new power supply since I bought my AX1200 a year or so ago for future proofing with my build. I just need to get my lazy self to get my rig back together or at least into a running state.


----------



## skupples




----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Before I put my EK-FC TITAN water block on the mArket, I want to make sure that Rev2 does indeed fit reference 780 and 780ti models.

The new seal came in today and will be in the market place shortly.

I'm pretty sure they do, but looks like there's a Rev. 3.

Any input will be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before I put my EK-FC TITAN water block on the mArket, I want to make sure that Rev2 does indeed fit reference 780 and 780ti models.
> 
> The new seal came in today and will be in the market place shortly.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they do, but looks like there's a Rev. 3.
> 
> Any input will be appreciated. Thanks guys.


100% stock it will fit titan & 780. To fit 780Ti they need to move the stand offs.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 100% stock it will fit titan & 780. To fit 780Ti they need to move the stand offs.


Thanks +1









Are extra standoffs needed?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are extra standoffs needed?


Not sure about that one. Might be able to find a pic of the bottom of a 780Ti block, then count.


----------



## Swolern

Are you downgrading to air cooling Labestia?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not sure about that one. Might be able to find a pic of the bottom of a 780Ti block, then count.


Weird, stand offs on the 780ti block are on the exact same spot as the Titan block. Te only thing I just noticed is the vrm/mosfet contacts are longer on the 780ti block.


----------



## bsfiosco

Hello guys,

I've have had a tri sli GTX Titan setup for about a year but never posted any pics but please add me to the club! I figure better late then never!



So now I've got a question I'm hoping you guys might be able to help me with. My build has the following components:

Hardware components
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula (Replaced with ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition)
Processor: Intel Core i7-3930K
Memory: Corsair Dominator GT 16GB Quad Channel DDR3 2133 MHz (CMT16GX3M4X2133C9)
Power Supply: ThermalTake Tough Power 1350W (TP-1350M)
Graphics Card: 3 x EVGA GeForce GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR)
Hard Drive: 2 x Crucial m4 256GB SSD (CT256M4SSD2)

Water cooling components
CPU Block: Koolance CPU-380I
GPU Block: 3 x Koolance VID-NXTTN
Radiator: 2 x XSPC RX480
Pump: 2 x Koolance PMP-450
Reservoir: Koolance RP-452X2

I had some issues with my build and after a ton of diagnostics it appears that my R4F ended up going bad. I have since switched to a R4BE and after some initial testing with all the original parts everything seems okay so far. I have not yet added the three Titans back to the loop because I am running some burn in tests on the motherboard and then I plan to put a water block on it before I rebuild the loop.

I am concerned with the stability of the PSU. At first it appeared that my PSU was faulty so I received a new one via RMA. That PSU caused both motherboards to throw the Anti-Surge warning as soon as the PC started up so it appears the replacement one was DOA. I do have the system running on my original PSU with just the CPU and an old graphics card but I'm now looking into other options before I get everything reassembled.

I checked on newegg and when looking at all 1250W+ PSU's the SeaSonic X-1250 has an overwhelmingly higher number of positive reviews than any other PSU in that range.

I've always heard good things about SeaSonic so my concern is simply, will that PSU have enough juice to run my power hungry build?

Once I get it all back together and I run stability tests at stock speeds I do plan on cranking everything up to a safe 24/7 overclock on both CPU and the three Titans and I want to make sure the PSU I end up with can handle it.

If anyone here happens to have a similar setup can you please respond with any suggestions etc?

Thanks!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsfiosco*
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Id says yes you'll be fine. But if you're planning to sleeve the seasonic forget about it


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsfiosco*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've have had a tri sli GTX Titan setup for about a year but never posted any pics but please add me to the club! I figure better late then never!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I've got a question I'm hoping you guys might be able to help me with. My build has the following components:
> 
> Hardware components
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula (Replaced with ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition)
> Processor: Intel Core i7-3930K
> Memory: Corsair Dominator GT 16GB Quad Channel DDR3 2133 MHz (CMT16GX3M4X2133C9)
> Power Supply: ThermalTake Tough Power 1350W (TP-1350M)
> Graphics Card: 3 x EVGA GeForce GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR)
> Hard Drive: 2 x Crucial m4 256GB SSD (CT256M4SSD2)
> 
> Water cooling components
> CPU Block: Koolance CPU-380I
> GPU Block: 3 x Koolance VID-NXTTN
> Radiator: 2 x XSPC RX480
> Pump: 2 x Koolance PMP-450
> Reservoir: Koolance RP-452X2
> 
> I had some issues with my build and after a ton of diagnostics it appears that my R4F ended up going bad. I have since switched to a R4BE and after some initial testing with all the original parts everything seems okay so far. I have not yet added the three Titans back to the loop because I am running some burn in tests on the motherboard and then I plan to put a water block on it before I rebuild the loop.
> 
> I am concerned with the stability of the PSU. At first it appeared that my PSU was faulty so I received a new one via RMA. That PSU caused both motherboards to throw the Anti-Surge warning as soon as the PC started up so it appears the replacement one was DOA. I do have the system running on my original PSU with just the CPU and an old graphics card but I'm now looking into other options before I get everything reassembled.
> 
> I checked on newegg and when looking at all 1250W+ PSU's the SeaSonic X-1250 has an overwhelmingly higher number of positive reviews than any other PSU in that range.
> 
> I've always heard good things about SeaSonic so my concern is simply, will that PSU have enough juice to run my power hungry build?
> 
> Once I get it all back together and I run stability tests at stock speeds I do plan on cranking everything up to a safe 24/7 overclock on both CPU and the three Titans and I want to make sure the PSU I end up with can handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone here happens to have a similar setup can you please respond with any suggestions etc?
> 
> Thanks!


3930k OC'd + 3-way Titans OC @ 1.212v will pull about 1100w max from the wall. I had that config connected to my EVGA Classified SR-2 1200w PSU, and it worked great. Any good muli or single rail 1200w PSU will work. Corsair AX 1200, Seasonic, EVGA. But keep in mind PSU brands dont mean that much. You need to look at the OEM.

But from my experience Thermaltake PSUs are all turds.

Now if you are going to be OCing your Titans up to 1.3v and beyond than you need to look PSUs 1500-1600w or a dual PSU setup.

If you want to find the absolute best PSU for your needs i would ask the expert *Shilka* , PM him.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsfiosco*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've have had a tri sli GTX Titan setup for about a year but never posted any pics but please add me to the club! I figure better late then never!
> 
> 
> 
> So now I've got a question I'm hoping you guys might be able to help me with. My build has the following components:
> 
> Hardware components
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula (Replaced with ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition)
> Processor: Intel Core i7-3930K
> Memory: Corsair Dominator GT 16GB Quad Channel DDR3 2133 MHz (CMT16GX3M4X2133C9)
> Power Supply: ThermalTake Tough Power 1350W (TP-1350M)
> Graphics Card: 3 x EVGA GeForce GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR)
> Hard Drive: 2 x Crucial m4 256GB SSD (CT256M4SSD2)
> 
> Water cooling components
> CPU Block: Koolance CPU-380I
> GPU Block: 3 x Koolance VID-NXTTN
> Radiator: 2 x XSPC RX480
> Pump: 2 x Koolance PMP-450
> Reservoir: Koolance RP-452X2
> 
> I had some issues with my build and after a ton of diagnostics it appears that my R4F ended up going bad. I have since switched to a R4BE and after some initial testing with all the original parts everything seems okay so far. I have not yet added the three Titans back to the loop because I am running some burn in tests on the motherboard and then I plan to put a water block on it before I rebuild the loop.
> 
> I am concerned with the stability of the PSU. At first it appeared that my PSU was faulty so I received a new one via RMA. That PSU caused both motherboards to throw the Anti-Surge warning as soon as the PC started up so it appears the replacement one was DOA. I do have the system running on my original PSU with just the CPU and an old graphics card but I'm now looking into other options before I get everything reassembled.
> 
> I checked on newegg and when looking at all 1250W+ PSU's the SeaSonic X-1250 has an overwhelmingly higher number of positive reviews than any other PSU in that range.
> 
> I've always heard good things about SeaSonic so my concern is simply, will that PSU have enough juice to run my power hungry build?
> 
> Once I get it all back together and I run stability tests at stock speeds I do plan on cranking everything up to a safe 24/7 overclock on both CPU and the three Titans and I want to make sure the PSU I end up with can handle it.
> 
> If anyone here happens to have a similar setup can you please respond with any suggestions etc?
> 
> Thanks!


Seasonic usually is a very safe bet. Specs are quit solid and should be enough unless you go berserk on v.


----------



## dpoverlord

hey in my sig there is a 1vs2 vs 3 vs 4 way sli thread Swolern and I did be curious to see your benches on the RIVE black compared to our setups mind doing some benching with your tri sli setup?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Because it is being advertised @ a different audience, and is being stuck into their new servers. It isn't much of a gaming card, even though it will be on the Geforce driver stack.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsfiosco*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've have had a tri sli GTX Titan setup for about a year but never posted any pics but please add me to the club! I figure better late then never!
> 
> 
> 
> So now I've got a question I'm hoping you guys might be able to help me with. My build has the following components:
> 
> Hardware components
> Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula (Replaced with ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition)
> Processor: Intel Core i7-3930K
> Memory: Corsair Dominator GT 16GB Quad Channel DDR3 2133 MHz (CMT16GX3M4X2133C9)
> Power Supply: ThermalTake Tough Power 1350W (TP-1350M)
> Graphics Card: 3 x EVGA GeForce GTX Titan (06G-P4-2790-KR)
> Hard Drive: 2 x Crucial m4 256GB SSD (CT256M4SSD2)
> 
> Water cooling components
> CPU Block: Koolance CPU-380I
> GPU Block: 3 x Koolance VID-NXTTN
> Radiator: 2 x XSPC RX480
> Pump: 2 x Koolance PMP-450
> Reservoir: Koolance RP-452X2
> 
> I had some issues with my build and after a ton of diagnostics it appears that my R4F ended up going bad. I have since switched to a R4BE and after some initial testing with all the original parts everything seems okay so far. I have not yet added the three Titans back to the loop because I am running some burn in tests on the motherboard and then I plan to put a water block on it before I rebuild the loop.
> 
> I am concerned with the stability of the PSU. At first it appeared that my PSU was faulty so I received a new one via RMA. That PSU caused both motherboards to throw the Anti-Surge warning as soon as the PC started up so it appears the replacement one was DOA. I do have the system running on my original PSU with just the CPU and an old graphics card but I'm now looking into other options before I get everything reassembled.
> 
> I checked on newegg and when looking at all 1250W+ PSU's the SeaSonic X-1250 has an overwhelmingly higher number of positive reviews than any other PSU in that range.
> 
> I've always heard good things about SeaSonic so my concern is simply, will that PSU have enough juice to run my power hungry build?
> 
> Once I get it all back together and I run stability tests at stock speeds I do plan on cranking everything up to a safe 24/7 overclock on both CPU and the three Titans and I want to make sure the PSU I end up with can handle it.
> 
> If anyone here happens to have a similar setup can you please respond with any suggestions etc?
> 
> Thanks!


I did RMA 2 thermaltake 1475w thoughpower. It wasn't a good choiche. Now I have a seasonic 1500w that works fine
















As you have them with waterblock and can overvolt don't you wan't a bit more margin to do some overvolting. More performance is never bad.

By the way I wrote that 1 of my titans was disappearing in the device management then reappearing. I found wat it was.
A leak in the watercooling







. I thought that the diminuishing water in the reservoir was the alcohol evaporating, but no it was a leak.
So my titans are now working fine, but my motherboard when powered show only black screen.
I'm now using 2 of my 3 titans on the reserve mobo a p8p67deluxe.

I mounted the EK waterblocks fish edition, with lots of fujipoly 17w/mk thermalpads on the vrm on both sides with the waterblock and with the backplate. On the gpu I used liquid metal. I don't think it cud be done better







tell me your opinion.

I also delidded the 3970x cpu using a candle to melt the metal attaching cover to cpu. I can't wait to have a lga2011 mobo to test the full system









With crysis2 I get bad scaling I saw a bit above a sli profiler picture. Can I use that to configure something to have better scaling?
The cpu and gpu usage isn't full (clearly now with pcie2 at 8x I might have a bottleneck there but same was on lga2011).

Cheers guys
And always use distilled water as even if one of my titans was half sunken it disn't have shortcuts.


----------



## qiplayer

Here are some pics of the whole work:
Delid of i7 3970x cpu, putting on liquid metal (I suggest to use a razorblade), remove of the cpu holder, and finally putting the thermal pads on gtx titan


----------



## Swolern

Nice custom work there Qiplayer.

And that full water block will give you much more OC potential with VRM protection than those universal blocks. Very nice!


----------



## skupples

Cool Labs Liquid Ultra doesn't get along with copper very well. Temps will be great, but it will pit the copper something fierce.


----------



## dpoverlord

weird sometimes in games the screen will freeze for 2 secs and go back happens randomnly


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> weird sometimes in games the screen will freeze for 2 secs and go back happens randomnly


Sounds like hitching.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> weird sometimes in games the screen will freeze for 2 secs and go back happens randomnly


I have that when windows search indexer is on. Also some other processes were causing slowdown small freeze performance loss.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Cool Labs Liquid Ultra doesn't get along with copper very well. Temps will be great, but it will pit the copper something fierce.


wow really? I didn't know! Its a phobia liquid metal, I think its like collaboratory liquid pro (not the ultra that is easier to spread)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So have we had any progress with Beta 19 and the Zawarudo tool yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So have we had any progress with Beta 19 and the Zawarudo tool yet?


Soon. Passed off for testing. Seems to work fine. Sadly my PC has been out of commission for other reasons so I've only spent a short period of time with it. I should be done running it through the ringer tomorrow.


----------



## Panther Al

Is it worth it right now to be shopping around for a new Titan (Not Black) price wise? jib or otherwise? I keep seeing things that say, price should be going up, and then price going down.. makes one wonder.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Cool Labs Liquid Ultra doesn't get along with copper very well. Temps will be great, but it will pit the copper something fierce.










Really?








Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra is only for *copper* nickel and silver, don't use it with aluminum as will melting. That's what my Liquid Ultra did it today












































Best Rig 4 Way TITAN SLI on 3DMark Fire Strike Rank#8


----------



## vargus14

I find it very strange that you would remove a soldered on IHS...if it had paste like the Ivy and Haswell would do it in a second. I personally think a soldered on IHS increases surface area on the die from the small amount that spills a little tiny bit over the edge of the CPU silicone itself thus pulling heat from the side of the CPU die along with the surface.

If I am wrong and delidding you soldered on IHS gives you better temps by all means please enlighten me. I am curious to know if your temps are the same as before, better or worse then with the IHS on.

I am very curious to know if my theory is correct about the fluxless soldered on IHS is better then direct contact to the die itself.

Good luck!


----------



## Asus11

just got another titan, this thing is 66% asic /facepalm


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra is only for *copper* nickel and silver, don't use it with aluminum as will melting. That's what my Liquid Ultra did it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Rig 4 Way TITAN SLI on 3DMark Fire Strike Rank#8


like I said. Temps are great but raw copper and CLU do not get along on a molecular level. It is best used with nickel as there is no/much less of a chemical reaction. You don't need to believe me. I will show you picture proof next time i take my rig apart. It is a well known fact that CLU does not get along with the pure copper used in GPU blocks.

the same type of damage can even be seen on the terrible type of copper used to make Intel IHS. it is it really a big deal since most people get rid of their blocks after a year


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> like I said. Temps are great but raw copper and CLU do not get along on a molecular level. It is best used with nickel as there is no/much less of a chemical reaction. You don't need to believe me. I will show you picture proof next time i take my rig apart. It is a well known fact that CLU does not get along with the pure copper used in GPU blocks.
> 
> the same type of damage can even be seen on the terrible type of copper used to make Intel IHS. it is it really a big deal since most people get rid of their blocks after a year


So I'm very curious about this. Year by year I learn new things. I alway saw nickel wb from EK and never know why use that if copper has better heat transfer capability.

Yes thanks post pics or a link.

So you think I should go back to thermal paste? Is it that dangerous?


----------



## skupples

the nickel blocks are plated. It has next to no effect on temperature.I will be removing the liquid metal from all four of my blockS and replacing it with pk-3 greese. Note this is not an issue for nickel plated blocks.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just got another titan, this thing is 66% asic /facepalm


Has the meaningfulness of the ASIC % actually been established on a statistically meaningful scale (at least hundreds of samples)? Is there an online database of this info, meaningfully corellated against the exact BIOS version (version, clock and voltage tables, boost limit and fan speed), standardised harsh stability test, and temperatures (GPU under full load for 10+ minutes against ambient temperature) and cooler type?

I am not aware of such a database and test battery, and until there is, I think you would do well to take the meaningfulness of the ASIC % figures with substantial reservations.

Having said that - it would be a good idea to create such a database and standardised test battery.

If anyone is interested in contributing to such a thing, suggestions for a BIOS and set of stability tests to standardise on would be a good place to start. Thoughts?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just got another titan, this thing is 66% asic /facepalm


Dont worry about it! My two Titan 69% ASIC do [email protected],[email protected] with my waterloops, its a matter of voltage/cooling!
now you have SLI, i seldom need to OC my cards much, you'll be fine!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> like I said. Temps are great but *raw copper and CLU do not get along on a molecular level*. It is best used with nickel as there is no/much less of a chemical reaction. You don't need to believe me. I will show you picture proof next time i take my rig apart. It is a well known fact that CLU does not get along with the pure copper used in GPU blocks.
> 
> the same type of damage can even be seen on the terrible type of copper used to make Intel IHS. it is it really a big deal since most people get rid of their blocks after a year


BadGallium, BadGallium, BadGallium,BadGallium, BadGallium, BadGallium,BadGallium, BadGallium, BadGallium...








Right Skupp? For a couple degrees shave its not worth it IMHO!








You got PM!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Possible to SLI a non SC Titan and non SC titan?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Possible to SLI a non SC Titan and non SC titan?


Yes.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Yes.


Thanks REP+


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Possible to SLI a *non SC Titan* and *non SC titan*?


You lost me here Wild. You mean one SC card and another non SC card? Yes you can sli. If you are a







like me and bother with the difference in clocks you can always over or downclock one card to run at the same clock as the other.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You lost me here Wild. You mean one SC card and another non SC card? Yes you can sli. If you are a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like me and bother with the difference in clocks you can always over or downclock one card to run at the same clock as the other.


Good info REP+ I currently have a SC Titan and saw a non-SC for sale. Still debating if I should go SLI.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Good info REP+ I currently have a SC Titan and saw a non-SC for sale. Still debating if I should go SLI.


Dont debate anymore! Go for it! You wont regret it!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> You lost me here Wild. You mean one SC card and another non SC card? Yes you can sli. If you are a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like me and bother with the difference in clocks you can always over or downclock one card to run at the same clock as the other.


Better yet overclock both.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Good info REP+ I currently have a SC Titan and saw a non-SC for sale. Still debating if I should go SLI.


Go for it mate. two titans in Sli to me is the sweet spot on cost x performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Better yet overclock both.










I was going to say that in my original post but refrain to do it


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Good info REP+ I currently have a SC Titan and saw a non-SC for sale. Still debating if I should go SLI.


Flash the non-SC card with the SC BIOS and it becomes SC.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I was going to say that in my original post but refrain to do it


Hehe, I know. Just had to throw that in there.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Flash the non-SC card with the SC BIOS and it becomes SC.


Only bios worth flashing it is Skynet rev2 IMO.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Possible to SLI a non SC Titan and non SC titan?


Best solution. Put both of them on the same bios. I recommend Skyn3t REV2.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra is only for *copper* nickel and silver, don't use it with aluminum as will melting. That's what my Liquid Ultra did it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Rig 4 Way TITAN SLI on 3DMark Fire Strike Rank#8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said. Temps are great but raw copper and CLU do not get along on a molecular level. It is best used with nickel as there is no/much less of a chemical reaction. You don't need to believe me. I will show you picture proof next time i take my rig apart. It is a well known fact that CLU does not get along with the pure copper used in GPU blocks.
> 
> the same type of damage can even be seen on the terrible type of copper used to make Intel IHS. it is it really a big deal since most people get rid of their blocks after a year
Click to expand...

I use only Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and is know as BAD for aluminum not for copper, BEST for silver then for nickel and copper.
The only problem with CLU is you can lost the serial number and info from your CPU, I recommend you take a cpu's picture before apply CLU just in case you will need it for RMA.


----------



## szeged

i just solder my waterblock to the cpu, problem solved.


----------



## skupples




----------



## szeged

need to replace my waterblock? better buy a new cpu while im at it.

logic at its finest right?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> need to replace my waterblock? better buy a new cpu while im at it.
> 
> logic at its finest right?


was face palming something else.

might as well solder them together.


----------



## szeged

if i had a good way of seperating them, id totally do it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I thought you were serious for a fraction of a second Szeged! Was totally thinking







there!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if i had a good way of seperating them, id totally do it.


Just use Indigoo Extreme TIM, that's as close as you're gonna get to having it soldered.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just use Indigoo Extreme TIM, that's as close as you're gonna get to having it soldered.


I've been seriously considering doing just that when I put my rig fully underwater. Looks like its a bit twitchy to get installed right, but shouldn't be impossible. Overkill? Ya, but then when hasn't that been a good idea?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't personally worry too much about TIM. Hell, Ceramique works absolutely fine for me and its only like $5 and always available right down the road at Radio Shack (its what I used on Jedi Apprentice). For Night Fury I ordered up some MX-4 and have been totally satisfied with both. Hell, I still think AS-5 is fine...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I've been seriously considering doing just that when I put my rig fully underwater. Looks like its a bit twitchy to get installed right, but shouldn't be impossible. Overkill? Ya, but then when hasn't that been a good idea?


Looks easy enough, I was too impatient to install it last time I had my rig apart. My block came with 2 applications, but what I was seriously impressed with was the indigo cleaner. Stupid me left the cap open and my sample evaporated :-(.

Ordered a new bottle and is just OP for cleaning. I will definitely get the Indigo Extreme installed, next time I open my loop. Just like Eric said, temps are not a problem and my Artic Silver 7 has been working great.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I thought you were serious for a fraction of a second Szeged! Was totally thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there!


its how i got my 4770ks so good







delid then just solder the waterblock directly to the die! duhhhh


----------



## dpoverlord

What do you think a regular Titan sells for now?


----------



## szeged

id say around $650 to $700 with the recent announcement of 780 and 780ti getting 6gb of vram, i know compute power etc etc but the majority of people will never ever use that.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> I find it very strange that you would remove a soldered on IHS...if it had paste like the Ivy and Haswell would do it in a second. I personally think a soldered on IHS increases surface area on the die from the small amount that spills a little tiny bit over the edge of the CPU silicone itself thus pulling heat from the side of the CPU die along with the surface.
> 
> If I am wrong and delidding you soldered on IHS gives you better temps by all means please enlighten me. I am curious to know if your temps are the same as before, better or worse then with the IHS on.
> 
> I am very curious to know if my theory is correct about the fluxless soldered on IHS is better then direct contact to the die itself.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, I readed some articles and yes somebody said the IHS was helping spreading heat.
To me it sounds strange, heat should spread in the Copper WB even better.

As soon as I have the motherboard I will try it. It unlickily be another motherboard.

I did it because To be stable over 4,I had to raise vcore over 1.46. At this voltage got temps with cpu running at full reaching 65 degrees


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I've been seriously considering doing just that when I put my rig fully underwater. Looks like its a bit twitchy to get installed right, but shouldn't be impossible. Overkill? Ya, but then when hasn't that been a good idea?


I'm not sure if it has made its way into the directions or not, but it is HIGHLY recommended to NOT turn your pump on after reflow. From what I understand, it works best if you just turn off your system then let it sit for 30 minutes. People have reported that it helps it flow more evenly, & every bit helps when you are dealing with a 15$ an application product.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks easy enough, I was too impatient to install it last time I had my rig apart. My block came with 2 applications, but what I was seriously impressed with was the indigo cleaner. Stupid me left the cap open and my sample evaporated :-(.
> 
> Ordered a new bottle and is just OP for cleaning. I will definitely get the Indigo Extreme installed, next time I open my loop. Just like Eric said, temps are not a problem and my Artic Silver 7 has been working great.


Xtreme clean is crazy. It will start to boil If I leave the cap off of my large bottle for too long.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm not sure if it has made its way into the directions or not, but it is HIGHLY recommended to NOT turn your pump on after reflow. From what I understand, it works best if you just turn off your system then let it sit for 30 minutes. People have reported that it helps it flow more evenly, & every bit helps when you are dealing with a 15$ an application product.


Yep, I believe it has made it in from what I recall reading. Makes sense, since you don't want to induce thermal shock in the material, which might be the reason why you read about failed installs.


----------



## skupples

I have like 4-5 LGA115x sheets left over from my experiments. I must have spent 100$ on that stuff.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hehe, I know. Just had to throw that in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only bios worth flashing it is Skynet rev2 IMO.


As I so controversially stated a few pages, back I got much better results with a modified engineering BIOS based on the one posted by hwbot.


----------



## Wiz766

Just wrapped it in carbon fiber, waiting on my XSPC full coverage block.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Best solution. Put both of them on the same bios. I recommend Skyn3t REV2.


^^ This. I have one SC and one reference. Only difference is the bios they ship with. Flash both to the same bios for the best performance. (rev2 is a great bios!)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> what about you mr. flames go add another two and don't give me a program.


nah - I run 3 kingpins in my 4K rig. The titans are very good, but not as fast. Enjoy your "super computer".









one thing i will point out for ya, champ... your physics score is ~3000 points low for that clock. Your cpu overclock is unstable or bad: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/8156108/3dm11/8195206


----------



## Swolern

*Slinky PC* did you buy your PC pre-built? Apparently there are 7 Slinky PCs out there as this guy sold 7 of them on eBay. Hmm......


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Slinky PC* did you buy your PC pre-built? Apparently there are 7 Slinky PCs out there as this guy sold 7 of them on eBay. Hmm......


I am the HumanSlinky the guy that build it.
Thanks for your visit #155251 and let me know if you see my videos


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, its pretty easy to buy your way into the top ten on the 3dmark charts with 4 Titans since so few people can afford that many to start with. A truer test of actual skill is working your way up the single or dual card lists IMO...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, its pretty easy to buy your way into the top ten on the 3dmark charts with 4 Titans since so few people can afford that many to start with. A truer test of actual skill is working your way up the single or dual card lists IMO...


I'd be tryin' to hit the flipper button and slide the thing... oh wait, it's a PC. My bad,









Flashy builds tho. gotta admit.


----------



## Baasha

Is there a Skyn3t BIOS for the Titan Black SC? Thought I saw it some time ago but I don't see it on the front page(?).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there a Skyn3t BIOS for the Titan Black SC? Thought I saw it some time ago but I don't see it on the front page(?).


Until its not in the OP, all requests can be made to me!









EDIT: Better yet, its in my SIG!


----------



## skyn3t

any Titan Z and Black owner around? I mean future owner.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, its pretty easy to buy your way into the top ten on the 3dmark charts with 4 Titans since so few people can afford that many to start with. A truer test of actual skill is working your way up the single or dual card lists IMO...


Not sure i understand what you mean. With that logic wouldn't it apply to someone using LN2 as it would be cost prohibitive?
So someone like Kingpin doesn't have much skill just a lot of money to put 4 GPU's and CPU's under LN2. He just bought his way to the world record?

I don't disagree that pushing a single card against a larger audience might show you have skill, but you cannot discount silicon lottery either. Your comment comes across biased and i apologize if i'm reading it the wrong way.


----------



## skupples

The point is that the pool size of quad-titan benchers on 3dmark11 is minimal. All it takes to place in the top 10 of the quad-titan roster is turning the bench on.

He is only running 1200mhz, he could easily take 1st place if he would push the voltage mod + modified bios. Yes, the lottery plays a roll in everything. KP's success is a mixed bag of tricks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Um, KP is kind of a singular case. Apply what I said to your average 3dmark entry rather than the single best overclocker in the world. All I know is that the truly fast guys don't go running into a club thread like this bragging and looking for validation and they especially don't put much stock in 3dmark's own scores list which has all manner of deficiencies. Take it to the Bot or keep it casual in OCN's own benching section, I don't care. But calling out other members and begging for respect here in the Titan club is kinda weak...


----------



## Panther Al

It's coming down to do I put my system under water (Leading contender) or get a Z for a ITX build for the bling factor - and to upset all the right people.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> It's coming down to do I put my system under water (Leading contender) or get a Z for a ITX build for the bling factor - and to upset all the right people.


Water and blow the Z away.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Water and blow the Z away.


I think it will come down to if the Titan Z is allowed in the Team Comp for [email protected] Should, in all likely hood, smash everything else in the list of acceptable cards in the GPU-E catagory.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The point is that the pool size of quad-titan benchers on 3dmark11 is minimal. All it takes to place in the top 10 of the quad-titan roster is turning the bench on.
> 
> He is only running 1200mhz, he could easily take 1st place if he would push the voltage mod + modified bios. Yes, the lottery plays a roll in everything. KP's success is a mixed bag of tricks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Um, KP is kind of a singular case. Apply what I said to your average 3dmark entry rather than the single best overclocker in the world. All I know is that the truly fast guys don't go running into a club thread like this bragging and looking for validation and they especially don't put much stock in 3dmark's own scores list which has all manner of deficiencies. Take it to the Bot or keep it casual in OCN's own benching section, I don't care. But calling out other members and begging for respect here in the Titan club is kinda weak...


I am just an amateur with my setups and hardware i play around with. That said i do question these responses about 4 gpu's and flipping a switch. I have had over at least 5 setups with quad gpu setups. I am not talking about Dual GPU cards like 295GTx or 7990. I have found in my experience it is actually more difficult to overclock all 4 video cards and keep it stable SLI or Crossfire. You have to individually tune each card or just shoot for a max common OC for all 4 cards. I would argue it is more difficult to say the least not even thinking about power/PSU's etc..

As for begging for respect, I didn't see anyone in the thread doing this so i am confused on that.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The point is that the pool size of quad-titan benchers on 3dmark11 is minimal. All it takes to place in the top 10 of the quad-titan roster is turning the bench on.
> 
> He is only running 1200mhz, he could easily take 1st place if he would push the voltage mod + modified bios. Yes, the lottery plays a roll in everything. KP's success is a mixed bag of tricks.


false


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> It's coming down to do I put my system under water (Leading contender) or get a Z for a ITX build for the bling factor - and to upset all the right people.


Water them down!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> BlaBlaBla! that's all you can do.


Come on Slink, let it go man! Eric and Jpmboy are really good persons and remember that writting messages doesn't pass the whole idea from your mind, like when you are talking face to face with another person, its easy to mislead or take second guesses at what was written! From there its always to easy to start to take swings at everybody!








From all your posts i had the idea that you were a nice guy and *i still DO!*









Lets finish this with a


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You've got an incredibly powerful and formidable system Slinky, what else is it that you want from us?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I am just an amateur with my setups and hardware i play around with. That said i do question these responses about 4 gpu's and flipping a switch. I have had over at least 5 setups with quad gpu setups. I am not talking about Dual GPU cards like 295GTx or 7990. I have found in my experience it is actually more difficult to overclock all 4 video cards and keep it stable SLI or Crossfire. You have to individually tune each card or just shoot for a max common OC for all 4 cards. I would argue it is more difficult to say the least not even thinking about power/PSU's etc..
> 
> As for *begging for respect*, I didn't see anyone in the thread doing this so i am confused on that.


It was just a funny post slinky did!







(I hope it was funny intended...







)


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It was just a funny post slinky did!


I see now, i was in the middle of posting and missed the crosstalk.


----------



## OccamRazor

*HEADS UP FOR MONDAY* Release Date Mon Apr 07, 2014

*NVIDIA DRIVERS Version 337.50 BETA*:

_"Introduces key *DirectX optimizations* which result in reduced game-loading times and significant performance increases across a wide variety of games. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration."_

GeForce GTX 700 Series (Single GPU):
Up to 64% in Total War: Rome II
Up to 25% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Up to 23% in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 21% in Star Swarm
Up to 15% in Batman: Arkham Origins
Up to 10% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 8% in Hitman Absolution
Up to 7% in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 6% in Tomb Raider
Up to 6% in F1 2013

GeForce GTX 700 Series (SLI):
Up to 71% in Total War: Rome II
Up to 53% in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 45% in Aliens vs. Predator
Up to 31% in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 20% in CoD: Black Ops 2
Up to 10% in Hitman Absolution
Up to 9% in F1 2013
Up to 7% in Far Cry 3
Up to 6% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 6% in Batman: Arkham Origins

SLI Technology:
Total War: Rome II - added profile
War Thunder - added profile
Watch Dogs - updated profile
Diablo III - updated profile

3D Vision Profiles
Path of Exile - rated "Good"
KickBeat - rating now "Excellent"
3D Compatibility Mode Profiles
Assassin's Creed Liberation - previously "Not Recommended", now rated as "Excellent"
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army - previously "Good", now rated as "Excellent"
Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2 - previously "Good", now rated as "Excellent
Strike Suit Zero - previously "Not Recommended", now rated as "Good"
Watchdogs - rated as "Good"

Will this still be the R334 branch or the mysterious: _"NVIDIAs TBA DX11 Driver will be better than Mantle"_ OR Is this another "bla bla bla" claims by nvidia? minimum fps increases? *You decide!*









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

The nvidia numbers will be just as legit as the mantle numbers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The nvidia numbers will be just as legit as the mantle numbers.


I know, i just find it funny that every time they release a driver, its like they want us to think its going to be a blast! Both AMD and Nvidia!








The next driver release; this one: _"NVIDIAs TBA DX11 Driver will be better than Mantle"_ they could announce it over a U2 concert!


----------



## skupples

they are foot in mouthing.


----------



## Swolern

Well the "Wonder driver" sure has some big shoes to fill. Beating AMD in their own CPU benchmark.

All i can say is thanks to AMD for putting some fire under the Nvidia's driver team arses, and getting some real work done.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there a Skyn3t BIOS for the Titan Black SC? Thought I saw it some time ago but I don't see it on the front page(?).


Whats up bud. You bought some Blacks?

Still rocking 4K Surround?


----------



## Swolern

Ok I just tested Arma 3 mp. Its the biggest, single threaded, CPU bottlenecked piece of crud that i got!! Even with all maxed settings, including AA at 8x @ 2560x1440 with max draw and distance I get a whopping low GPU use of 13% with 1 single Titan / 3930k. That brings down framerate into the single freaking digits.









*Fix that wonder driver!!!*

And yes i know Arma 3 is not in the list of game improvements, but this "wonder driver" is suppose to help all CPU bottlenecks with increased CPU draw calls. We will see tomorrow!!!!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ok I just tested Arma 3 mp. Its the biggest, single threaded, CPU bottlenecked piece of crud that i got!! Even with all maxed settings, including AA at 8x @ 2560x1440 with max draw and distance I get a whopping low GPU use of 13% with 1 single Titan / 3930k. That brings down framerate into the single freaking digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fix that wonder driver!!!*
> 
> And yes i know Arma 3 is not in the list of game improvements, but this "wonder driver" is suppose to help all CPU bottlenecks with increased CPU draw calls. We will see tomorrow!!!!


Glad to see its not just AMD with driver issues, but sad to see a fellow OCN member stressed. I have to say with mantle i don't even play BF4 and the starswarm demo was not really impressive to me. To me mantle is like looking at a full size truck in front of me and it has that little logo that says "Flexfuel". I am sure someone somewhere uses flexfuel but i have yet to meet them


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> ... truly fast guys ... especially don't put much stock in 3dmark's own scores list which has all manner of deficiencies.


It is good to see somebody else recognize that 3DMark is not that great a test of either performance or stability.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I have had over at least 5 setups with quad gpu setups. I am not talking about Dual GPU cards like 295GTx or 7990. I have found in my experience it is actually more difficult to overclock all 4 video cards and keep it stable SLI or Crossfire.You have to individually tune each card or just shoot for a max common OC for all 4 cards. I would argue it is more difficult to say the least not even thinking about power/PSU's etc..


Unless you are running water cooled you are going to have overheating problems before you run into any other limits. Unless you leave an empty slot between the cards, all the cards apart from the bottom one will run quite hot if you really do push them flat out. There is a good chance you will get better sustained flat out performance with 3 cards with a 1 slot gap between them than with 4 cards tightly packed, not to mention a lot quieter as the top 3 cards' fans won't have to spin anywhere nearly as fast.

There are other considerations, too, such as what motherboards have 7 slots of which 4 are PCIe x16 two slots apart. I can think of only 2 off the top of my head: SR-2 and SR-X. Very few have 3 PCIe x16 slots 3 slots apart to allow for reasonable air cooling of the cards, the only one that comes to mind is from the long disappeared DFI (LP UP 790FX-MR2). Most PCIe hubs don't have more than 2x16 worth of bandwidth, so you will effectively be running at most x8 bandwidth on all 4 cards up to the I/O hub (secondary PCIe bridges like NF200 or PLX can help alleviate this for some but not all transfers). The alternative is using PCIe ribbon cables and relocating the cards, but those are generally not rated for clock speeds above PCIe 1.1, at which point you may well be accumulating enough overheads to dent the gain from the 4th card anyway.

And then finally there's the frame pre-rendering issue. If your monitor is running at a typical 60Hz and you are pre-rendering 4 frames given you have 4 cards, you are introducing about 1/15 of a second of lag, which those with eyes more sensitive to such things may well find a step too far (I'm not one of those people, but they do exist).

So apart from the 3DMark score, is there any actual advantage? I can understand doing this in cases where you have a wall of monitors, but last I checked to keep those in sync across multiple cards without massive tearing you need Quadro cards which have extra hardware to keep everything in sync (probably at the expense of some extra lag on top).


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I just tested Arma 3 mp. Its the biggest, single threaded, CPU bottlenecked piece of crud that i got!! Even with all maxed settings, including AA at 8x @ 2560x1440 with max draw and distance I get a whopping low GPU use of 13% with 1 single Titan / 3930k. That brings down framerate into the single freaking digits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fix that wonder driver!!!*
> 
> And yes i know Arma 3 is not in the list of game improvements, but this "wonder driver" is suppose to help all CPU bottlenecks with increased CPU draw calls. We will see tomorrow!!!!


I have found that the resolution scale makes a huge difference in Arma 3. The higher i set it the better my performance... Also, the slightly more debatable "fix" can be found here. http://www.battleguns.net/forum/m/7737561/viewthread/6153624-arma-3-cpu-optimization-low-fps-fix these have helped a bit as well.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Glad to see its not just AMD with driver issues, but sad to see a fellow OCN member stressed. I have to say with mantle i don't even play BF4 and the starswarm demo was not really impressive to me. To me mantle is like looking at a full size truck in front of me and it has that little logo that says "Flexfuel". I am sure someone somewhere uses flexfuel but i have yet to meet them


I mostly blame it on the Devs of Arma 3. The game is designed by default to use just a single thread of the current multi-threaded CPUs. With a game that is so CPU demanding that is ridiculous. I really thought Nvidia or AMD could do nothing about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have found that the resolution scale makes a huge difference in Arma 3. The higher i set it the better my performance... Also, the slightly more debatable "fix" can be found here. http://www.battleguns.net/forum/m/7737561/viewthread/6153624-arma-3-cpu-optimization-low-fps-fix these have helped a bit as well.


Thanks for those Skupps.







Ill check those out.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> It's coming down to do I put my system under water (Leading contender) or get a Z for a ITX build for the bling factor - and to upset all the right people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water them down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> BlaBlaBla! that's all you can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Slink, let it go man! Eric and Jpmboy are really good persons and remember that writting messages doesn't pass the whole idea from your mind, like when you are talking face to face with another person, its easy to mislead or take second guesses at what was written! From there its always to easy to start to take swings at everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all your posts i had the idea that you were a nice guy and *i still DO!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets finish this with a
Click to expand...

Not a problem.
Peace







chickens!


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Um, KP is kind of a singular case. Apply what I said to your average 3dmark entry rather than the single best overclocker in the world. All I know is that the truly fast guys don't go running into a club thread like this bragging and looking for validation and they especially don't put much stock in 3dmark's own scores list which has all manner of deficiencies. Take it to the Bot or keep it casual in OCN's own benching section, I don't care. But calling out other members and begging for respect here in the Titan club is kinda weak...


...................................................................................
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You've got an incredibly powerful and formidable system Slinky, what else is it that you want from us?


Believe me is more difficult put 4 titans working together (not talking about 3DMark top list).. that your comment








Don't wary about me I am not here to learn something more there English. Peace


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *HEADS UP FOR MONDAY* Release Date Mon Apr 07, 2014
> 
> *NVIDIA DRIVERS Version 337.50 BETA*:
> 
> _"Introduces key *DirectX optimizations* which result in reduced game-loading times and significant performance increases across a wide variety of games. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration."_
> 
> GeForce GTX 700 Series (Single GPU):
> Up to 64% in Total War: Rome II
> Up to 25% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
> Up to 23% in Sleeping Dogs
> Up to 21% in Star Swarm
> Up to 15% in Batman: Arkham Origins
> Up to 10% in Metro: Last Light
> Up to 8% in Hitman Absolution
> Up to 7% in Sniper Elite V2
> Up to 6% in Tomb Raider
> Up to 6% in F1 2013
> 
> GeForce GTX 700 Series (SLI):
> Up to 71% in Total War: Rome II
> Up to 53% in Sniper Elite V2
> Up to 45% in Aliens vs. Predator
> Up to 31% in Sleeping Dogs
> Up to 20% in CoD: Black Ops 2
> Up to 10% in Hitman Absolution
> Up to 9% in F1 2013
> Up to 7% in Far Cry 3
> Up to 6% in Metro: Last Light
> Up to 6% in Batman: Arkham Origins
> 
> SLI Technology:
> Total War: Rome II - added profile
> War Thunder - added profile
> Watch Dogs - updated profile
> Diablo III - updated profile
> 
> 3D Vision Profiles
> Path of Exile - rated "Good"
> KickBeat - rating now "Excellent"
> 3D Compatibility Mode Profiles
> Assassin's Creed Liberation - previously "Not Recommended", now rated as "Excellent"
> Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army - previously "Good", now rated as "Excellent"
> Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2 - previously "Good", now rated as "Excellent
> Strike Suit Zero - previously "Not Recommended", now rated as "Good"
> Watchdogs - rated as "Good"
> 
> Will this still be the R334 branch or the mysterious: _"NVIDIAs TBA DX11 Driver will be better than Mantle"_ OR Is this another "bla bla bla" claims by nvidia? minimum fps increases? *You decide!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


In the last two weeks I constantly change the NVIDIA DRIVERS from Version 332.21 to 335.23 back and forward and find the old one 332.21 to be much beater for Benchmarks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> In the last two weeks I constantly change the NVIDIA DRIVERS from Version 332.21 to 335.23 back and forward and find the old one 332.21 to be much beater for Benchmarks.


I still don't understand why your 4960X @ 4.9 is scoring so low in the physics component... you'd probably pick up a position or 2 by sorting that out. Anyway, crazy looking builds you do there.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> In the last two weeks I constantly change the NVIDIA DRIVERS from Version 332.21 to 335.23 back and forward and find the old one 332.21 to be much beater for Benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why your 4960X @ 4.9 is scoring so low in the physics component... you'd probably pick up a position or 2 by sorting that out. Anyway, crazy looking builds you do there.
Click to expand...

There is only one build (my one) date March 2013 with update in December 2013
Idk but thanks for let me know regarding the physics comp score. I cant do beater that this with my 880MHz Titan. Time to change








Congrats for your results on 3DMark


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> There is only one build (my one) date March 2013 with update in December 2013
> Idk but thanks for let me know regarding the physics comp score. I cant do beater that this with my 880MHz Titan. Time to change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for your results on 3DMark


Thx.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Until its not in the OP, all requests can be made to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Better yet, its in my SIG!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Until its not in the OP, all requests can be made to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Better yet, its in my SIG!


You sir, rock. I have been scouring the interwebs for a Titan Black bios.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You sir, rock. I have been scouring the interwebs for a Titan Black bios.


Are you getting 1301mhz core @ 1.21v?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Are you getting 1301mhz core @ 1.21v?


@ stock +6% via Precision.

I also have 4001 as my memory clock.

I feel like I just won the lottery and fully plan on using my winnings to record some crazy "looks better than next gen" Skyrim with the new beta driver+a new bios. Only issues is I do get a tiny, tiny bit of Artifacting @ current clocks, like 3-50 in 30 minutes which I'm hoping is caused by constantly maxing out my volts and getting throttled as the artifacts only seem to happen when I reach that 106% limit.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> @ stock +6% via Precision.
> 
> I also have 4001 as my memory clock.
> 
> I feel like I just won the lottery and fully plan on using my winnings to record some crazy "looks better than next gen" Skyrim with the new beta driver+a new bios. Only issues is I do get a tiny, tiny bit of Artifacting @ current clocks, like 3-50 in 30 minutes which I'm hoping is caused by constantly maxing out my volts and getting throttled as the artifacts only seem to happen when I reach that 106% limit.


Welcome to *OCN*!























Fill your SIG with your RIG, *it helps US to help YOU!*








You have a link in my SIG!

Back down mem OC a bit and the artifacts will go away! You don't need to OC the mem anyway! I have tri-monitor 3240x1920 and only on rare occasions i feel i have to OC the memory and still a few 100+ is always enough (300-500mhz) to make some games smoother!
You have EZ3flash in my SIG and my flash guide in case you need it, its a simple and hassle free way to flash your bios!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## DIYDeath

I'll do that for sure but I specifically have it at a higher mem clock for Skyrim to help smooth out some of the stutters and it works. Perhaps I just need to find a nice medium there.

I'll also put my specs in my sig once I'm done work. Thanks for the help and thanks for making a Titan Black bios, I couldn't find any others out there.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I'll do that for sure but I specifically have it at a higher mem clock for Skyrim to help smooth out some of the stutters and it works. Perhaps I just need to find a nice medium there.
> 
> I'll also put my specs in my sig once I'm done work. Thanks for the help and thanks for making a Titan Black bios, I couldn't find any others out there.


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone here pushing the Sammy 28 inch 4k monitor with one Titan? I am going to hop on that or the Lenovo 4k, which ever is best. I waited too long to buy another card, might as well wait for those 800 joints to hit...


----------



## VSG

Take a look at this thread: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18590039

Dual Titans are barely enough for 4k. The Titan Black may well be better off but they can't be overvolted like the original Titan.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Take a look at this thread: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18590039
> 
> Dual Titans are barely enough for 4k. The Titan Black may well be better off but they can't be overvolted like the original Titan.


Just checked, did you see his SINGLE Titan benches at stock, with different settings? I push 1228 in games now, I might be able to get myself some decent frames ....


----------



## carlhil2




----------



## skupples

You will likely take a major hit on settings to achieve smooth game play.


----------



## carlhil2

I am going to have to put it to the test then, my minds made up, should have one as soon as Amazon sell them....heck, I paid more for headphones before...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Anyone here pushing the Sammy 28 inch 4k monitor with one Titan? I am going to hop on that or the Lenovo 4k, which ever is best. I waited too long to buy another card, might as well wait for those 800 joints to hit...


Well, not with one titan... but with 2 it works fine and keeps >60fps in every game with overclocking. On that monitor, AA is meaningless, the pixel density is so high. If the game is really 4K capable (BF4 is) switch AA off. It's a TN panel, you know.
I bought it from these guys. delivered in 4 days... how'd they do that?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zero-defects-Samsung-U28D590-UHD-Monitor-3840-x-2160-Pixel-HDMI-28-TN-panal-/121282838551?_trksid=p2054897.l5659

edit - 2 stock clock/voltage titans barely can push 1600P consistent >60fps. You will need to run 1.3V, but can leave LLC on.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just checked, did you see his SINGLE Titan benches at stock, with different settings? I push 1228 in games now, I might be able to get myself some decent frames ....


I did see that, I was one of the guys in there who requested that test. It's purpose was to see how AA would affect fps at 4k, that's all. Hence the reason the card was at stock.

I am just saying that you will have a real hard time justifying 4k if you end up having to lower graphics settings for current and future games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, not with one titan... but with 2 it works fine and keeps >60fps in every game with overclocking. On that monitor, AA is meaningless, the pixel density is so high. If the game is really 4K capable (BF4 is) switch AA off.


This is pretty subjective as you well know. When 1440p came out, people said the same thing and now a lot of people still use AA at that res because they can still distinguish the difference between no AA and 2/4x AA.


----------



## carlhil2

He was pushing 44 fps in BF4 with Ultra setting and 2xmsaa, and, his Titan was at stock, or, so he says...if I can get another Titan for under $700, I may bite...


----------



## skupples

Numbers don't tell the whole story. I bet it is pretty choppy based off of what I've heard from People running 4k w/ titans.


----------



## mbed0123

Yeah two of my titans "scream" pretty loud when pushed. Kinda funny/scary at the same time.

I can honestly say that my case is a CaseLabs STH-10 w/ pedestal and I am blown away by this thing!!

If you have the money it is the best and last case you'll ever need. Straight up.


----------



## mbed0123

Anyone on here cruising with the new beta drivers??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I did see that, I was one of the guys in there who requested that test. It's purpose was to see how AA would affect fps at 4k, that's all. Hence the reason the card was at stock.
> 
> I am just saying that you will have a real hard time justifying 4k if you end up having to lower graphics settings for current and future games.
> This is pretty subjective as you well know. When *1440p came out, people said the same thing* and now a lot of people still use AA at that res because they can still distinguish the difference between no AA and 2/4x AA.


yeah, but that was not founded in data. the pixel density on a 27" 1440P panel is not high at all. 4K at 28" is so dense... I actually think that 28" is too small for 4K, of course now that i bought the thing. I really want to get a 40" 4K that does 60Hz or greater.
All's good, I gave it to my wife for her tax business, and went back to the HP 30". She loves the real estate,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Numbers don't tell the whole story. I bet it is pretty choppy based off of what I've heard from People running 4k w/ titans.


probably no real difference vs 5760x1080 in performance. Like I said, 2 titans manage it, but will sweat the job. 3 like you run is ideal.


----------



## VSG

Agreed entirely. I saw the Dell 32" 4k in person and, while the screen is great for my photography editing needs, it is too small for most everything else and scaling on Win 7 is terrible still. I am just fine with my 1440p monitor for now.


----------



## carlhil2

You know how many DAW's that I could have open at once?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You know how many DAW's that I could have open at once?


uh erm.. what's a DAW?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Agreed entirely. I saw the Dell 32" 4k in person and, while the screen is great for my photography editing needs, it is too small for most everything else and scaling on Win 7 is terrible still. I am just fine with my 1440p monitor for now.


I think (?) you'd appreciate these pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









4K screen dumps. Can't upload the uncompressed files - waaay too large.


----------



## mbed0123

I'll make the jump to 4K when G-Sync steps onto the scene..... 120+Hz on 4K with the lovely buttery smoothness of G-Sync....yup all over that!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think (?) you'd appreciate these pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K screen dumps. Can't upload the uncompressed files - waaay too large.


Sure do, thanks for sharing!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> I'll make the jump to 4K when G-Sync steps onto the scene..... 120+Hz on 4K with the lovely buttery smoothness of G-Sync....yup all over that!


sadly this level of technology is still years away.it's also going to require and evolution graphics card technology add the video output not capable of such things


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Anyone here pushing the Sammy 28 inch 4k monitor with one Titan? I am going to hop on that or the Lenovo 4k, which ever is best. I waited too long to buy another card, might as well wait for those 800 joints to hit...


I run a single Titan with an IBM T221 at 3840x2400. Works lovely. I mostly play Borderlands 2 and L4D2 these days, but I played through Crysis and Crysis 2 with no problems, too, without any problems, with everything on high, no post processing (depth of field drives me nuts) and no AA (I find it doesn't help visuals too much on a 22" screen at 3840x2400).


----------



## skupples

Wonder drivers!!!!!

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/74636/en-us


----------



## szeged

ill wait, seeing as how nvidia drivers like to do more bad than good on the very first release of a new one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill wait, seeing as how nvidia drivers like to do more bad than good on the very first release of a new one.


I'm already thinking that they have only targeted Star Swarm. The results are almost double for some people, the CPU bound games iv'e tried so far show little change. It is still a beta, but seems stable enough.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm already thinking that they have only targeted Star Swarm. The results are almost double for some people, the CPU bound games iv'e tried so far show little change. It is still a beta, but seems stable enough.


I get smoother gameplay, increased fps in [email protected] "stock" 1006mhz SLI!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sadly this level of technology is still years away.it's also going to require and evolution graphics card technology add the video output not capable of such things


and signal transmission/cable upgrade... not sure if DP can do 4K at >60Hz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I run a single Titan with an IBM T221 at 3840x2400. Works lovely. I mostly play Borderlands 2 and L4D2 these days, but I played through Crysis and Crysis 2 with no problems, too, without any problems, with everything on high, no post processing (depth of field drives me nuts) and no AA (I find it doesn't help visuals too much on a 22" screen at 3840x2400).


running at 40Hz?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Unless you are running water cooled you are going to have overheating problems before you run into any other limits. Unless you leave an empty slot between the cards, all the cards apart from the bottom one will run quite hot if you really do push them flat out. There is a good chance you will get better sustained flat out performance with 3 cards with a 1 slot gap between them than with 4 cards tightly packed, not to mention a lot quieter as the top 3 cards' fans won't have to spin anywhere nearly as fast.
> 
> There are other considerations, too, such as what motherboards have 7 slots of which 4 are PCIe x16 two slots apart. I can think of only 2 off the top of my head: SR-2 and SR-X. Very few have 3 PCIe x16 slots 3 slots apart to allow for reasonable air cooling of the cards, the only one that comes to mind is from the long disappeared DFI (LP UP 790FX-MR2). Most PCIe hubs don't have more than 2x16 worth of bandwidth, so you will effectively be running at most x8 bandwidth on all 4 cards up to the I/O hub (secondary PCIe bridges like NF200 or PLX can help alleviate this for some but not all transfers). The alternative is using PCIe ribbon cables and relocating the cards, but those are generally not rated for clock speeds above PCIe 1.1, at which point you may well be accumulating enough overheads to dent the gain from the 4th card anyway.
> 
> And then finally there's the frame pre-rendering issue. If your monitor is running at a typical 60Hz and you are pre-rendering 4 frames given you have 4 cards, you are introducing about 1/15 of a second of lag, which those with eyes more sensitive to such things may well find a step too far (I'm not one of those people, but they do exist).
> 
> So apart from the 3DMark score, is there any actual advantage? I can understand doing this in cases where you have a wall of monitors, but last I checked to keep those in sync across multiple cards without massive tearing you need Quadro cards which have extra hardware to keep everything in sync (probably at the expense of some extra lag on top).


There are other ways for quad setups to exists outside the box also. The nvidia sli hack and pcie riser cards are a few. Many main boards while dont list it can run quad crossfire just not sli unless its certified. Quad setups are good for surround, eyefinity and really high settings. If they were pointless besides 3dmark scores then people like Callsignvega wouldnt be running quads. Its all up to preference and there seems to be a lot push against 4gpus here. I am baffled because in my own testing they really help and tons of people go extreme here.


----------



## Swolern

Huge Star Swarm benchmark increase for me with 337.50 vs 335.23. Much more CPU utilization with a big increase in min FPS. Thats what i was looking for. Good job Nvidia.









Titan @ stock 1006mhz(well stock for me at least).


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> running at 40Hz?


48Hz with default monitor reported modes. I can get 55Hz out of it with a custom mode but I couldn't really see any difference - 48 looks perfectly smooth to me vsynced. As long as inter-frame delay is constant it looks perfect. Some people say they can see the difference above that, but opinions are divided.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Star Swarm benchmark increase for me with 337.50 vs 335.23. Much more CPU utilization with a big increase in min FPS. Thats what i was looking for. Good job Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan @ stock 1006mhz(well stock for me at least).


Post this in the "various 357" thread.

Also, I hope this will translate over to more games, so far it seems to be just advertised @ Thief/Star Swarm. I want to see it work like this in all RTS type games that suffer from extreme cpu limitations.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Post this in the "various 357" thread.
> 
> Also, I hope this will translate over to more games, so far it seems to be just advertised @ Thief/Star Swarm. I want to see it work like this in all RTS type games that suffer from extreme cpu limitations.


Already posted.









Give it some time, it has to be some complex driver reworks to get these kinds of CPU optimizations. That I before thought was almost impossible on the driver side, and more on the basic coding of the game engine itself.

Going to do some more comparisons later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> 48Hz with default monitor reported modes. I can get 55Hz out of it with a custom mode but I couldn't really see any difference - 48 looks perfectly smooth to me vsynced. As long as inter-frame delay is constant it looks perfect. Some people say they can see the difference above that, but opinions are divided.


55Hz ouf of that monitor is quite good. I thought it maxed at 48. 2 converters? If yes, nice save on a ground-breaking monitor. I used one a while ago for MolCad.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh erm.. what's a DAW?


..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ..


You can do the math. 4K real estate is huge, makes my HP zr30w look small.


----------



## Jpmboy

hard to demo the difference, but here's a screen shot of your full size picture. (again, I can't upload the png file, it's too many MB). I think all the stuffon both pics you posted would fit... then some.


----------



## dpoverlord

Interesting read for the beta drivers. NVIDIA HAS GRAPHS AND CHARM showcasing out cards vs and and the performance gains in tons of games.

Interesting that titan fall does not get much of a mention. Take a read it's interesting.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-337-50-beta-performance-driver


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, but that was not founded in data. the pixel density on a 27" 1440P panel is not high at all. 4K at 28" is so dense... *I actually think that 28" is too small for 4K, of course now that i bought the thing. I really want to get a 40" 4K that does 60Hz or greater.*
> All's good, I gave it to my wife for her tax business, and went back to the HP 30". She loves the real estate,


Agreed. My dream has always been to have a 40-50" monitor with enough resolution to not look stupid as a computer monitor. I think 4k is finally there judging by what I have seen using the Seiki 50" TV as a monitor at Tiger Direct in person. Looks fantastic up close and that huge screen gives the benefits of surround without the stupid bezels that I could never abide. As soon as I can get an affordable 50: 4k screen that will do 60Hz I'm getting rid of my dual 1440p IPS screens...


----------



## dpoverlord

The question though is that TV's never perform as well as a computer monitor do you feel the seeking will?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> The question though is that TV's never perform as well as a computer monitor do you feel the seeking will?


TVs? What TVs?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 55Hz ouf of that monitor is quite good. I thought it maxed at 48. 2 converters?


I'm running with Cyrthix' DL-DVI adapter. EDID reports modes for up to 48Hz but you can create a custom 55Hz mode using Nvidia control panel. Reduce the porches and up the bandwidth a bit to make it fit. It's also recommended to put some heatsinks on the FPGAs in the monitor if you plan to regularly run it at 55Hz.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My dream has always been to have a 40-50" monitor with enough resolution to not look stupid as a computer monitor.


Be careful what you wish for. I tried a 40" screen as a monitor and it just doesn't work. You end up with a choice of suffering massive neck strain from looking side to side all the time or massive eye strain from having it too far away.

I find 30" is the upper limit of what is workable. My preference is around 24" as an optimal tradeoff between distance and cone of view. T221's 22" is not far from ideal.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hard to demo the difference, but here's a screen shot of your full size picture. (again, I can't upload the png file, it's too many MB). I think all the stuffon both pics you posted would fit... then some.


Damn, that fits my needs, thanks for that shot...


----------



## dpoverlord

Jpmboy meant SEIKI there is a massive Hardforum page dedicated to it that I have been following. The jury is still out though since drivers are being updated.

I have 3 30" + 1 30" as an accessory gaming wise it's 4800x2560 with 4 in movies in vlc (4 does not allow svp fyi) the resolution is 6400x2560 it looks amazing.

Gaming wise the diagonal on 3 monitors is around 55" on 4 it's almost 90.
You barely notice the bezels after Baasha and Ed had me put one in front of the other.

The point of this is I do not have neck strain. It's immersive, in depth, badass, the only thing that would be better is if it were 3d. It's better than 4k and 3 titans barely works IMHO before buying any 4k monitor wait for prices to drop or for a faster refresh rate. But above everything wait for gpus to catch up.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Damn, that fits my needs, thanks for that shot...


This is what Crysis looks like in 4K:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61491808/Crysis.jpg


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, definitely going with a 50" 4k screen as soon as possible...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jpmboy meant SEIKI there is a massive Hardforum page dedicated to it that I have been following*. The jury is still out though since drivers are being updated.
> 
> I have 3 30" + 1 30" as an accessory gaming wise it's 4800x2560 with 4 in movies in vlc (4 does not allow svp fyi) the resolution is 6400x2560 it looks amazing.
> 
> Gaming wise the diagonal on 3 monitors is around 55" on 4 it's almost 90.
> You barely notice the bezels after Baasha and Ed had me put one in front of the other.
> 
> The point of this is I do not have neck strain. It's immersive, in depth, badass, the only thing that would be better is if it were 3d. It's better than 4k and 3 titans barely works IMHO before buying any 4k monitor wait for prices to drop or for a faster refresh rate. But above everything wait for gpus to catch up.


I've had the seiki 50 inch 4K since May 2013. Been working great since, not a single bad pixel... if you can find A pixel on the thing. Gaming is bad (of course) but everything else is absolutely stunning. I had to run BF4 on it for the graphics... WOW! The panel's native refresh rate is >120Hz (so 1080P @ 120Hz is just a driver setting). The limitation is HDMI. May be an aftermarket fix for 60Hz sometime. For me, the 28 inch 4K panel was just too small. Once a 40 inch 4K60 panel shows up, I'm in. The Seiki goes to TV duty somewhere. BTW, with the Oppo BluRay, movies are simply stunning.

I just pulled the 3 kingpins off that bench rig. Two have a buyer, and plan to keep one for grins.... now waiting for next generation.


----------



## LunaP

So attempting to catch up as there's been about 431 posts since my last read. I noticed my MSI is beyond expired any new updates w/ bios's or changes or tutorials for additional tweaks or same old same old download new version reapply patch and done?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So attempting to catch up as there's been about 431 posts since my last read. I noticed my MSI is beyond expired any new updates w/ bios's or changes or tutorials for additional tweaks or same old same old download new version reapply patch and done?


You mean MSI AB?
If you do, there is AB beta 19 now, the volt mod is working fine, im currently testing the Zawarudo´s tool for AB beta 19!
It´s Windows 7 ready now, i will release the new version as soon as i resolve the W8.1 compatibility issue!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> This is what Crysis looks like in 4K:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61491808/Crysis.jpg


You went OG Crysis on me, nice...


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, but that was not founded in data. the pixel density on a 27" 1440P panel is not high at all. 4K at 28" is so dense... I actually think that 28" is too small for 4K, of course now that i bought the thing. I really want to get a 40" 4K that does 60Hz or greater.
> All's good, I gave it to my wife for her tax business, and went back to the HP 30". She loves the real estate,


For every monitor that I bought, I checked responsiveness and imput lag. If you want it for gaming I think it is relevant.
I'm very happy with my 3 27" asus vg278hr 144hz monitors.
I have them in landscape, I debezeled them to go portrait, but crysis 2 has a maximun vertical fov limit of 80, so in portrait the game was like zoomed in, I cudn't play.
Now without bezels and the sidemonitors behind the first I have a bezel of 1,5cm wich is small and doesn't disturb at all. Awesome awesome!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> For every monitor that I bought, I checked responsiveness and imput lag. If you want it for gaming I think it is relevant.
> I'm very happy with my 3 27" asus vg278hr 144hz monitors.
> I have them in landscape, I debezeled them to go portrait, but crysis 2 has a maximun vertical fov limit of 80, so in portrait the game was like zoomed in, I cudn't play.
> Now without bezels and the sidemonitors behind the first I have a bezel of 1,5cm wich is small and doesn't disturb at all. Awesome awesome!!


I hear you!











3x Debezeled VG278HE


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> For every monitor that I bought, I checked responsiveness and imput lag. If you want it for gaming I think it is relevant.


By that reasoning CRT is the way forward. You'll shave at least 8ms off the response time. Switching to a PS2 keyboard and mouse will save another 5ms or so compared to USB (dedicated non-universal buses with dedicated interrupts make a big difference). Disable frame pre-rendering for another ~15ms per frame @60Hz (~8ms @120Hz). 15 years ago when I wasn't too old for twitch gaming (original UT) this sort of optimisation made a very measurable difference.

You are unlikely to find as big a difference between different TFT panels. That's not to say there is no difference at all, of course. But it seems like a big waste of time chasing 1-2ms because it makes a difference to you when there are an order of magnitude bigger gains available elsewhere.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I hear you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x Debezeled VG278HE


Nice set up







I tried surround - the bezel gap drove me nutz.







But it's a great way to get high rez with what's available. within a year, 4k60 for <<$1000.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried surround - the bezel gap drove me nutz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's a great way to get high rez with what's available. within a year, 4k60 for <<$1000.


Thanks JP!








You know what i would really like? a 55" 4K 120hz curved OLED TV! Like the new Samsung and LG's but with 4K res! That would be awesome!








But at 1080P, $8000 and the lack for 120hz, i will wait for better offers...


----------



## exyia

so I'm ready to watercool my 3 titans, but where did all the EK blocks go?

frozencpu only has the small non-full cover acrylic blocks for Titans now. What happened to the rest of them? No longer in production?









I see the 780Ti's are listed as compatible, but they're obviously stamped on the block with 780 Ti


----------



## abirli

Just picked up another 2 titans. Quad sli? Prob sell the 4th


----------



## djriful

Are you soon going to jamming up TITAN Z bios? It is going to be a monster to mod it.  And who is picking up TITAN Z?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so I'm ready to watercool my 3 titans, but where did all the EK blocks go?
> 
> frozencpu only has the small non-full cover acrylic blocks for Titans now. What happened to the rest of them? No longer in production?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the 780Ti's are listed as compatible, but they're obviously stamped on the block with 780 Ti


The EK block on FrozenCPU is a full-cover block. It's the shorty. The XL version has the same length of copper with just an extended plastic top to the end of the card, it cools nothing extra. For actual OCing the XL version actually adds a couple of degrees to the VRMs therefore the shorties are a tad better for the highest OCs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Are you soon going to jamming up TITAN Z bios? It is going to be a monster to mod it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who is picking up TITAN Z?


I don't see too many people picking up the Titan Z unless they have a special need for a dual gk110 on one PCB. X2 Titan black in SLI is still $1000 cheaper.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The EK block on FrozenCPU is a full-cover block. It's the shorty. The XL version has the same length of copper with just an extended plastic top to the end of the card, it cools nothing extra. For actual OCing the XL version actually adds a couple of degrees to the VRMs therefore the shorties are a tad better for the highest OCs. Just so happens I have one for sale, PM me if interested.


But does that mean they were discontinued? the full/extended cover ones look so much better









edit: damn, found in the EK thread that yes - Titan blocks were replaced with 780Ti ones......

so....shorty vs full cover.....how to decide


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> But does that mean they were discontinued? the full/extended cover ones look so much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: damn, found in the EK thread that yes - Titan blocks were replaced with 780Ti ones......
> 
> so....shorty vs full cover.....how to decide


Yep, the 780ti replaced the Titan Blocks.

I went with full cover blocks. Love how they look.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> By that reasoning CRT is the way forward. You'll shave at least 8ms off the response time. Switching to a PS2 keyboard and mouse will save another 5ms or so compared to USB (dedicated non-universal buses with dedicated interrupts make a big difference). Disable frame pre-rendering for another ~15ms per frame @60Hz (~8ms @120Hz). 15 years ago when I wasn't too old for twitch gaming (original UT) this sort of optimisation made a very measurable difference.
> 
> You are unlikely to find as big a difference between different TFT panels. That's not to say there is no difference at all, of course. But it seems like a big waste of time chasing 1-2ms because it makes a difference to you when there are an order of magnitude bigger gains available elsewhere.


I didn't know that about the frame pre-rendering. Is it possible to change it in the nvidia control panel?
Getting Crt doesn't obviously come into question and also ps2 mouse I don't know any actual gaming mouse. But I sure change what else I can, I didn't try other monitors than vg278he (not vg278hr I mistake writing) and the ve278q. But for sure ingame (crysis2 multiplayer wich can be very fast) I think the majority of players don't have much chance already because of the hardware they use.
I'm 34 and not feeling too old to play and rock&roll on the multiplayer









Its a kind of cheat because unlike riding a bike as it should be done is illegal, dangerous sports can get you killed, womens oft complicate my life, can't do party as I wish cos the clubs aren't many and not of the best kind here around. A freaking awesome multiplayer session of 5 hours doesn't have those drawbacks. And if I wish I go on longer








My 3 titans and all the expensive stuff isn't there to be looked at nor to perform nice benching scores.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I didn't know that about the frame pre-rendering. Is it possible to change it in the nvidia control panel?
> Getting Crt doesn't obviously come into question and also ps2 mouse I don't know any actual gaming mouse. But I sure change what else I can, I didn't try other monitors than vg278he (not vg278hr I mistake writing) and the ve278q. But for sure ingame (crysis2 multiplayer wich can be very fast) I think the majority of players don't have much chance already because of the hardware they use.
> I'm 34 and not feeling too old to play and rock&roll on the multiplayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a kind of cheat because unlike riding a bike as it should be done is illegal, dangerous sports can get you killed, womens oft complicate my life, can't do party as I wish cos the clubs aren't many and not of the best kind here around. A freaking awesome multiplayer session of 5 hours doesn't have those drawbacks. And if I wish I go on longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 titans and all the expensive stuff isn't there to be looked at nor to perform nice benching scores.


Gordans right, its not worth it to go after all that trouble for 1.2 ms, i found (after any monitors) these VG278HE were the fastest at the time i bought them and its a pity they are TN, poor colors and viewing angles but they are very responsive and with the light boost trick (ToastyX Strobelight tool) they are close to a CRT!
Im 43 and with the short time i have between Family/Police work/Gym(power lifting), my gaming RIG is my Rock&Roll too, being old is a state of mind!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Gordans right, its not worth it to go after all that trouble for 1.2 ms, i found (after any monitors) these VG278HE were the fastest at the time i bought them and its a pity they are TN, poor colors and viewing angles but they are very responsive and with the light boost trick (ToastyX Strobelight tool) they are close to a CRT!
> Im 43 and with the short time i have between Family/Police work/Gym(power lifting), my gaming RIG is my Rock&Roll too, *being old is a state of mind*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ed


*TRUTH*


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Agreed. My dream has always been to have a 40-50" monitor with enough resolution to not look stupid as a computer monitor. I think 4k is finally there judging by what I have seen using the Seiki 50" TV as a monitor at Tiger Direct in person. Looks fantastic up close and that huge screen gives the benefits of surround without the stupid bezels that I could never abide. As soon as I can get an affordable 50: 4k screen that will do 60Hz I'm getting rid of my dual 1440p IPS screens...


Hate to say this i know it's all about user preference. I am not liking 4k at 39inches myself. I am using Win7 but even still everything is so tiny. I have to sit very close to try and avoid eyestrain or sit back and zoom in on webpages. Other things that don't really scale at all like Steam are kinda rough on my eyes.

On the upside i cannot look at a lower resolution monitor now without immediately noticing the pixelation, my old 1080p screens look horrible to me now. for me there is no going back even if i am dealing with 30hz desktop for now. Soon as 60hz or 120hz is more mainstream then i will decide for a change.

4k eyefinity/surround is jaw dropping though too...

Edit, not sure what just happened but somehow i responded to the wrong post lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *TRUTH*


*Absolutely* Bro!


----------



## skyn3t

@ Titan black owners I need the stock bios please,preferable Asus bios. thank you.


----------



## RapidLipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ Titan black owners I need the stock bios please,preferable Asus bios. thank you.


EVGA GTX Titan Black stock bios.

EVGA_Titan_Black_Original.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## robirobi

It looks like Gigabyte is releasing an overclocked Titan Black (GV-NTITANBLKGHZ-6GD-B), at least some shops in Germany started to list it today: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00JGJ0GM8/ref=asc_df_B00JGJ0GM818278813?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhalspre03-21&linkCode=df0&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B00JGJ0GM8


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RapidLipz*
> 
> EVGA GTX Titan Black stock bios.
> 
> EVGA_Titan_Black_Original.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you. +rep


----------



## dpoverlord

I love my surround


----------



## Petet1990

i need to debezel


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petet1990*
> 
> i need to debezel


It looks good if I can make a suggestion put the middle in the back and put the one on the right and left in front of the middle with the bezels over it. Makes your bezels smaller and takes 1 day to get used to. I never looked back


----------



## Petet1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> It looks good if I can make a suggestion put the middle in the back and put the one on the right and left in front of the middle with the bezels over it. Makes your bezels smaller and takes 1 day to get used to. I never looked back


ill give it a shot thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want that but with one big 50" screen and 4k resolution. That's my ultimate dream for my rig.


----------



## Ithanul

Just love those surround setups. Some day I will have one.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I want that but with one big 50" screen and 4k resolution. That's my ultimate dream for my rig.


My ultimate dream. 4K curved!!!

One of these days.


----------



## alltheducks

So it seems the latest version of Afterburner has removed the voltage control from my BIOS modded Ttitan (which is still going strong btw!) ¬¬


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheducks*
> 
> So it seems the latest version of Afterburner has removed the voltage control from my BIOS modded Ttitan (which is still going strong btw!) ¬¬


Beta 19 voltage control above 1.3v is not released yet. The pros are working on it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Beta 19 voltage control above 1.3v is not released yet. The pros are working on it.


I have the tool working with windows 7, but still debugging it for windows 8.1, i will release it soon even without W8.1 readiness, but will continue to work on it, *Rbby258* has been an invaluable help in this matter!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> My ultimate dream. 4K curved!!!
> 
> One of these days.


That would be awesome esp. if it was just one monitor.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> My ultimate dream. 4K curved!!!
> 
> One of these days.


Now we are talking! I would be nuts with surround due to the black lines dividing the panels but that would be my ultimate setup.... I guess this is oled experimental and cost like US 50,000?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> That would be awesome esp. if it was just one monitor.


it is one monitor. Surround? Still can't stand the bezel bork, but hey - we all like different things, right?


----------



## Baasha

A "little" update!


----------



## Swolern

4 Blackies Baasha!!!







Your a beast!!! Congrats! What did you do with the regular Titans i sold you?

What kind of OC are you getting with those in quad sli?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 4 Blackies Baasha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a beast!!! Congrats! What did you do with the regular Titans i sold you?
> 
> What kind of OC are you getting with those in quad sli?


we need benches


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 4 Blackies Baasha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a beast!!! Congrats! What did you do with the regular Titans i sold you?
> 
> What kind of OC are you getting with those in quad sli?
> 
> 
> 
> we need benches
Click to expand...

Until his new updates enjoy my 14 months old 4way SLI *regular* Titan @ 870Mhz Base Clock


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 4 Blackies Baasha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a beast!!! Congrats! What did you do with the regular Titans i sold you?
> 
> What kind of OC are you getting with those in quad sli?


Thanks man!









Just installed them - getting 1215Mhz Boost Clock @ stock voltage!









Will have to try a custom BIOS and see what these babies can do!

Running BF4 on "Ultra" in 4K Surround - using 6100MB of VRAM and getting around 50FPS!









Will do a new thread soon - been really busy of late!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed them - getting 1215Mhz Boost Clock @ stock voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to try a custom BIOS and see what these babies can do!
> 
> Running BF4 on "Ultra" in 4K Surround - using 6100MB of VRAM and getting around 50FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a new thread soon - been really busy of late!


What did you end up doing with the other titans? Resell them online? BTW Do you see an improvement going from Vanila Titans to Titan Blacks?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What did you end up doing with the other titans? Resell them online? BTW Do you see an improvement going from Vanila Titans to Titan Blacks?


Hey DP,

Yea a couple of my buddies were building rigs - sold two and then sold the others online.

The Blacks are significantly faster and OC much better than the "regular" Titan. All my Blacks are SC as were my regular Titans.

I'm getting 1215Mhz w/ stock volts and +300 on the Mem (haven't tried higher).

The most impressive difference though is rendering - the Blacks render perceptibly faster than the regular Titans which means CUDA cores really seem to help if the program(s) can use them.

Stay tuned for a new thread w/ benchmarks and info soon.


----------



## OccamRazor

*ZAWARUDO VOLTAGE TOOL FOR AB BETA 19*



ZawarudoAB19HackV5.zip 63k .zip file


Here you go folks! With a joint task force: *skyn3t-Occamrazor-Rbby258*
*Beta testers:*
W7 : Skupples and helmy77
W8.1: Majin SSJ Eric and Swolern

From now on we will update this tool for every AB version and keep Kevan (Zawarudo) name and legacy alive in our hearts and in every click we make with his tool!
The OP here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
will have this added in the second post by me every time is needed!

Enjoy!









Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## VSG

Great job, Ed and everyone else. I am sure Kevan is smiling down at this


----------



## skupples

going strong into the 15th month!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going strong into the 15th month!


indeed


----------



## Groove2013

Hi folks.
Is there a version of skyn3t's 1006 MHz rev.2 BIOS for a regular GTX Titan with modified fan profile for EVGA's ACX cooler?
Because I've ordered one and I think that there is some kinda difference RPM wise between reference blower and ACX.

Any idea?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Hi folks.
> Is there a version of skyn3t's 1006 MHz rev.2 BIOS for a regular GTX Titan with modified fan profile for EVGA's ACX cooler?
> Because I've ordered one and I think that there is some kinda difference RPM wise between reference blower and ACX.
> 
> Any idea?


There is indeed a rpm limit difference. ACX has a lower limit. The highest rpm limit is [email protected]% and that's on the Nvidia engineering BIOS for reference cards. Standard reference BIOS is [email protected]%. ACX is [email protected]% IIRC.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> There is indeed a rpm limit difference. ACX has a lower limit. The highest rpm limit is [email protected]% and that's on the Nvidia engineering BIOS for reference cards. Standard reference BIOS is [email protected]%. ACX is [email protected]% IIRC.


Thx

So if I uderstand this correctly, it is not recommended to use EVGA's ACX cooler with skyn3t's BIOS?

Should I go for an other BIOS?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Thx
> 
> So if I uderstand this correctly, it is not recommended to use EVGA's ACX cooler with skyn3t's BIOS?
> 
> Should I go for an other BIOS?


Skyn3t's BIOS for the ACX cards is modified version of the standard ACX BIOS, and is subject to the same fan rpm limitations. Whether you might get more fan rpm *safely* with a different BIOS, I don't know, I don't use ACX cards because I don't like hot air from the GPU venting inside the case.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Skyn3t's BIOS for the ACX cards is modified version of the standard ACX BIOS, and is subject to the same fan rpm limitations. Whether you might get more fan rpm *safely* with a different BIOS, I don't know, I don't use ACX cards because I don't like hot air from the GPU venting inside the case.


The problem is that the only BIOS from skyn3t is based on ASUS latest BIOS for blower style reference coolers regarding RPMs.
I didn't find any ACX specific BIOS from skyn3t


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone receiving email notifications re: thread posts?


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone receiving email notifications re: thread posts?


Yes


----------



## MonarchX

How far can you push GTX 780 using ASUS DCIIOC cooling or similar? Can you reach GTX 780 Ti levels with BIOS Modding and editing, as well as, AfterBurner voltrage hacks, etc? I just wonder if non-TIs are excellent overclockers. Are there any specific ones? I am looking at $500 range, so ASUS DCII, EVGA< Gigabyte, PNY are all choices, but the ASUS seems to have much better cooling at no extra cost.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How far can you push GTX 780 using ASUS DCIIOC cooling or similar? Can you reach GTX 780 Ti levels with BIOS Modding and editing, as well as, AfterBurner voltrage hacks, etc? I just wonder if non-TIs are excellent overclockers. Are there any specific ones? I am looking at $500 range, so ASUS DCII, EVGA< Gigabyte, PNY are all choices, but the ASUS seems to have much better cooling at no extra cost.


You're posting in wrong thread just in case you didn't notice. Here you are in GTX Titan thread.

*Here* is the right tread to post in.


----------



## Groove2013

The only BIOS I found with specific fan profile for EVGA's ACX cooler is the one from "svl7" (also based on latest ASUS BIOS).
But his BIOS is 876 MHz base clock and not 1006 MHz as the one from skyn3t









Is there any chance that skyn3t would consider to release another version of his BIOS with the only difference being ACX specific fan profile?


----------



## MonarchX

Oops, sorry! Love your avatar!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *ZAWARUDO VOLTAGE TOOL FOR AB BETA 19*
> 
> 
> 
> ZawarudoAB19HackV5.zip 63k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here you go folks! With a joint task force: *skyn3t-Occamrazor-Rbby258*
> *Beta testers:*
> W7 : Skupples and helmy77
> W8.1: Majin SSJ Eric and Swolern
> 
> From now on we will update this tool for every AB version and keep Kevan (Zawarudo) name and legacy alive in our hearts and in every click we make with his tool!
> The OP here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100
> will have this added in the second post by me every time is needed!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


You guys are absolutely amazing and wonderful people Ed! Kevan was such a BOSS and its so sad that he had to go but you and your brother have done such a fantastic job in keeping his legacy alive! I can't think of any other forum I've ever been a part of where members have been as dedicated and helpful as you guys here in the Titan Club! Thanks so much for everything you do daily!


----------



## Swolern

I can confirm, Zawarudo's Volt mod tool is working great for me in beta 19 now. Full juice is back!!!! Great work Ed!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been celebrating my little girl's 4th birthday all day so I'm just now settling in to start doing final testing of this latest beta. Again, so appreciative of Ed and his team for all they do for us!

Now if you guys would be so kind as to create a tool for my GTX 580 Lightning so I can do some benching on that!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone receiving email notifications re: thread posts?


Mine have been broken for almost 3 weeks now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> The only BIOS I found with specific fan profile for EVGA's ACX cooler is the one from "svl7" (also based on latest ASUS BIOS).
> But his BIOS is 876 MHz base clock and not 1006 MHz as the one from skyn3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance that skyn3t would consider to release another version of his BIOS with the only difference being ACX specific fan profile?


I would send a PM to Occam/Sky, see if you can sweet talk them into cranking one out. Just tell them you don't want to use SLV7's.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Glad to be onboard and after reading the half thread and the LLC Mod thread, i have to say that this is a really friendly community. So far








In other forums you have the fanboys bashing and the experts clashing...
I´m "playing" with my Titan for almost one year and i have gone from stock air over ACX to Watercooled with VRM-Cooling (alphacool NVXP).
I can´t thank you guys enough for helping me to unleash my Titan with the LLC Mod!
Finally i could fix my desired 1,3Ghz target with stable 1,3V.
But now comes the question: How do i get the LLC-Mod permanent?
I saw a Mod somewhere here, but I can´t download it?!
Or is it some kind of obsolete in the meantime?


----------



## skupples

There should be directions on member: occamrazor 's signature with directions on how to make it permanent


----------



## CptAhnungslos

I got it!
Thank you!
Let the Games begin


----------



## OccamRazor

ZawarudoAB19HackV5.zip 63k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> I got it!
> Thank you!
> Let the Games begin


Have fun!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Hm, no fun so far, because first AVAST did not let me start the LLC.exe at all and now i managed to get it in the Autostart folder but it won´t execute by it self when the computer is starting....
What am I missing...?


----------



## skupples

Not sure but you are better off overshooting voltage with the mod to compensate for LLc rather than disabling LLC due to issues LLC has started causing recently thanks to ninjanupdates from nvidia.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, that's the only way I can avoid shut downs. I use 1350mV to get an effective 1320-1330mV or so under load...


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Oh okay, that´s a good workaround.
Will do it that way.
Thank you guys.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

I just set the LLC.exe on my Taskbar and fine.
Works for me


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> I just set the LLC.exe on my Taskbar and fine.
> Works for me


Hey Cpt "Clueless" (its german for "Ahnungslos" right?) you don't look clueless to me!








Dont forget to reset LLC if you are having weird shutdowns or black screens and freezes!









Cheers

Ed

(Team ksyn3t)


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Cpt "Clueless" (its german for "Ahnungslos" right?) you don't look clueless to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget to reset LLC if you are having weird shutdowns or black screens and freezes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team ksyn3t)


Hey, how do you know, that i had a black screen with a nice freeze?!?
Uhm, why, how and why should i reset the LLC?

And yes, I am "Ahnungslos", because I just mimic everything that seems interesting to me, without knowing what I am doing there...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> Hey, how do you know, that i had a black screen with a nice freeze?!?
> Uhm, why, how and why should i reset the LLC?
> 
> And yes, I am "Ahnungslos", because I just mimic everything that seems interesting to me, without knowing what I am doing there...


I have a sixth sense for these things!








It introduces those freezes due to some cards power section (VRM's) cannot withstand the sustained current that is set when the LLC is set to 100% (i know is says 0% but really is 100%)









Read my article of opinion about it:

_"IMO, The way LLC works makes some cards crash because the VRM's cannot cope with the sustained power without variation as its harder for them to sustain it! the overshoot with LLC at 100% (ON technologies, makers of the NCP4206/8 voltage controller labeled it at 0% but its really 100%) is actually higher than with LLC at default!
Voltage is not to worry about but the amperage drawn by the voltage increase, you can limit the TDP at a "safe" level (depends on the card) with the AB slider (thus limiting the amperage), make the necessary calculations with my formula to find the maximum drawn wattage:

*aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)*

Then convert it to Amps:

The current I in amps (A) is equal to the power P in watts (W), divided by the voltage V in volts (V):

*I(A) = P(W) / V(V)*

Knowing that: 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

The only voltage you can control is the core, so:

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) =» 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Lets think "safe" but at the same time not restraining the chip: *360A x 80% = 288A*

*Amps to Watts:*

The power P in watts (W) is equal to the current I in amps (A), times the voltage V in volts (V):
*I(A) × V(V) = P(W)*

288A x 1,20V = 245.6W
288A x 1.30V = 374.4W
288A x 1.40V = 403.2W

You can go lower depending on the cards needs! As every card is different in power draw you have to fiddle with it to find your best "safe" limit!







"_

So, if enabling 100% LLC is giving you freezes, just delete the LLC.exe inside the startup folder and do a complete system shutdown (reboot wont work as the voltage controller will maintain its logic state and LLC will still be enabled) when you get back to windows after the shutdown the LLC level will be back default 56%!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## gordan

The conceptual problem with LLC is that it is based on a sampled input, rather than a predictable, continuous function. Also, chips are designed with vdroop in mind.

What this means is that LLC will cause voltage spikes, both high and low. When load goes up, it will spike low. When load disappears it will spike high. Apart from the obvious likely repercussions (high spike burnout), noisy voltages tend to destabilise things, particularly if the LLC spikes interfere constructively with the ripple that inevitably always leaks in from the input power frequency.

In real, practical terms this means the benefits won't be universal (and probably not consistent in many cases).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> The conceptual problem with LLC is that it is based on a sampled input, rather than a predictable, continuous function. Also, chips are designed with vdroop in mind.
> 
> What this means is that LLC will cause voltage spikes, both high and low. When load goes up, it will spike low. When load disappears it will spike high. Apart from the obvious likely repercussions (high spike burnout), noisy voltages tend to destabilise things, particularly if the LLC spikes interfere constructively with the ripple that inevitably always leaks in from the input power frequency.
> 
> In real, practical terms this means the benefits won't be universal (and probably not consistent in many cases).


True! chips are designed to "work better" with Vdroop, the 56% LLC default in GK110 is enough to prevent big voltage fluctuations and at the same time does not overshoot voltage too high, actually LLC at 100% will hamper OC´s in the majority of cases!
My advice is always to keep it default!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Can't wait to try the updated tool and run some benchmarks.

Big Thanks to Team Skyn3t!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Can't wait to try the updated tool and run some benchmarks.
> 
> Big Thanks to Team Skyn3t!


Keep us updated with the benches!


----------



## Swolern

Whoa, Manuel G from Nvidia in the house. Everyone on their best behavior. And I have no idea what mod you guys are talking about.









Manuel, can you give us a timeframe on the 880 release?


----------



## Cheesemaster

is this a good score? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1825269


----------



## Baasha

Did some benchmarks of 4-Way SLI (Quad) GTX-Titan SCs in 4K Surround for those who are curious: *4K Surround + Quad GTX-Titan Black SC Benchmarks*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So Night Fury appears to have taken its final breath guys.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So Night Fury appears to have taken its final breath guys.


What happened?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So Night Fury appears to have taken its final breath guys.


Another one bites the dust??? NOOO!!! WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So Night Fury appears to have taken its final breath guys.


whoa! A titan cooked?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't know. Thing has been BSODing a lot lately and it did it tonight as soon as I pulled up Chrome. Did a hard reset, loaded defaults in the BIOS just to be sure there were no OC's and when I saved and restarted it goes through the normal logo screen but when Windows goes to start the monitors lose signal and it just sits there with a black screen. I changed bioses, cleared CMOS, reset everything to factory default but its like the entire Win8.1 install is gone. Then I got out my recovery Win8.1 USB stick that I made and tried all the troubleshooting options and none of them have worked. Tried to fix startup error, restore from restore point, and Windows refresh all to no avail. the only option left to me is to wipe the drive and do a complete fresh install. If that doesn't work I'm assuming that my Corsair Force 3 240GB SSD has died on me (which I had planned on replacing very soon anyway) which is weird because the drive still shows up fine in the bios and in the recovery program. Just sucks because I really had some things I wanted to do on the computer tonight...









EDIT - To be clear, the Titans are fine as far as I can tell. Just my Win8.1 install appears to be toast...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't know. Thing has been BSODing a lot lately and it did it tonight as soon as I pulled up Chrome. Did a hard reset, loaded defaults in the BIOS just to be sure there were no OC's and when I saved and restarted it goes through the normal logo screen but when Windows goes to start the monitors lose signal and it just sits there with a black screen. I changed bioses, cleared CMOS, reset everything to factory default but its like the entire Win8.1 install is gone. Then I got out my recovery Win8.1 USB stick that I made and tried all the troubleshooting options and none of them have worked. Tried to fix startup error, restore from restore point, and Windows refresh all to no avail. the only option left to me is to wipe the drive and do a complete fresh install. If that doesn't work I'm assuming that my Corsair Force 3 240GB SSD has died on me (which I had planned on replacing very soon anyway) which is weird because the drive still shows up fine in the bios and in the recovery program. Just sucks because I really had some things I wanted to do on the computer tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - To be clear, *the Titans are fine* as far as I can tell. Just my Win8.1 install appears to be toast...


Phew... Sounds like a pia, but a cheaper fix vs other components. Been debating on upgrading to 8. What's your take on 8.1 vs 7?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whoa, Manuel G from Nvidia in the house. Everyone on their best behavior. And I have no idea what mod you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel, can you give us a timeframe on the 880 release?


They come to check on us every one in awhile. They want to make sure Skyn3t hasn't broken through green-light on the 780Ti.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Phew... Sounds like a pia, but a cheaper fix vs other components. Been debating on upgrading to 8. What's your take on 8.1 vs 7?


In overall usage I really prefer Win8.1 now. The metro screen really suits my usage better and Win7 honestly feels old and primitive to me now (as I type this on my folding rig with Win7 on it). The only thing I hate about Win8.1 so far is this exact situation: Fixing a broken install of it. MS made it so much harder to diagnose and fix Win8.1 compared to 7 and even doing a full install is a PITA because you can no longer install it without a key like you can with Win7. You have to put the key in just to install it and, inexplicably, your Win8 key does NOT work for 8.1! You have to put in a generic key, install, then put in your 8 key and it will work. Hopefully anyway. But yeah, just in everyday usage I love Win8.1 but the installation process is so friggin stupid its unbelievable.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't know. Thing has been BSODing a lot lately and it did it tonight as soon as I pulled up Chrome. Did a hard reset, loaded defaults in the BIOS just to be sure there were no OC's and when I saved and restarted it goes through the normal logo screen but when Windows goes to start the monitors lose signal and it just sits there with a black screen. I changed bioses, cleared CMOS, reset everything to factory default but its like the entire Win8.1 install is gone. Then I got out my recovery Win8.1 USB stick that I made and tried all the troubleshooting options and none of them have worked. Tried to fix startup error, restore from restore point, and Windows refresh all to no avail. the only option left to me is to wipe the drive and do a complete fresh install. If that doesn't work I'm assuming that my Corsair Force 3 240GB SSD has died on me (which I had planned on replacing very soon anyway) which is weird because the drive still shows up fine in the bios and in the recovery program. Just sucks because I really had some things I wanted to do on the computer tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - To be clear, the Titans are fine as far as I can tell. Just my Win8.1 install appears to be toast...


Ok not as bad as i first thought. Final breath sounded like it was something catastrophic and non-recoverable. I would say best bet is your SSD also. You an create an extra partition on one of your larger HDD drives and install an OS on there to test. What BSOD codes have you been getting? Got Blue Screen viewer installed? *LINK* It has helped me tons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Phew... Sounds like a pia, but a cheaper fix vs other components. Been debating on upgrading to 8. What's your take on 8.1 vs 7?


Windows 8 is much faster than 7 in cold start-up/shutdown and some other tasks. Task manager is SOOO much better on 8!! One thing that was a PIA was switching back and forth from desktop and metro screens. BUT they are finally fixing that and will be integrating a fulling function start button, not just a bullcrap start button that takes you to the metro screen. They are finally focusing on desktop users!!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They come to check on us every one in awhile. They want to make sure Skyn3t hasn't broken through green-light on the 780Ti.


Haha. They are sneaky.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> In overall usage I really prefer Win8.1 now. The metro screen really suits my usage better and Win7 honestly feels old and primitive to me now (as I type this on my folding rig with Win7 on it). The only thing I hate about Win8.1 so far is this exact situation: *Fixing a broken install of it. MS made it so much harder to diagnose and fix Win8.1 compared to 7 and even doing a full install is a PITA because you can no longer install it without a key like you can with Win7. You have to put the key in just to install it* and, inexplicably, your Win8 key does NOT work for 8.1! You have to put in a generic key, install, then put in your 8 key and it will work. Hopefully anyway. But yeah, just in everyday usage I love Win8.1 but the installation process is so friggin stupid its unbelievable.


Thx. The OS is still a bit green IMO, and you're the second person to say debugging is in need of a fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ok not as bad as i first thought. Final breath sounded like it was something catastrophic and non-recoverable. I would say best bet is your SSD also. You an create an extra partition on one of your larger HDD drives and install an OS on there to test. What BSOD codes have you been getting? Got Blue Screen viewer installed? *LINK* It has helped me tons.
> Windows 8 is much faster than 7 in cold start-up/shutdown and some other tasks. Task manager is SOOO much better on 8!! One thing that was a PIA was switching back and forth from desktop and metro screens. BUT they are finally fixing that and will be integrating a fulling function start button, not just a bullcrap start button that takes you to the metro screen. They are finally focusing on desktop users!!


Task Manager? Process Explorer is much better. One advantage I see in 8 is the way it handles UHD and surround UHD. 7 only copes.


----------



## Nunzi

why doesn't the new tool for the voltage hack unzip using the standard program in win 8.1 ?

am I missing something?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> why doesn't the new tool for the voltage hack unzip using the standard program in win 8.1 ?
> 
> am I missing something?


Standard win 7/8.1 zip functionality is very, very limited: get winrar, winzip or 7zip and get rid of the limitations!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thx. The OS is still a bit green IMO, and you're the second person to say debugging is in need of a fix.
> Task Manager? Process Explorer is much better. One advantage I see in 8 is the way it handles UHD and surround UHD. 7 only copes.


Yes Win8 Task Manager is very similar to Process Explorer. No need for PE anymore.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Oh man, the first thing I have to do with my virgin Windows install is to try and remember how to unlock voltages in AB. Gonna need Ed's sig big time! Btw, in what order do you think I should go in getting this thing set back up for benching Ed?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Update - Got voltage control up and running along with the new Zawarudo Tool for Beta 19. Was much easier than I remember it being the first time! I'd be so lost if it weren't for this club, Ed, Sky, and Jpmboy! Thanks guys!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Update - Got voltage control up and running along with the new Zawarudo Tool for Beta 19. Was much easier than I remember it being the first time! I'd be so lost if it weren't for this club, Ed, Sky, and Jpmboy! Thanks guys!


We are all here for each other my Friend!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Update - Got voltage control up and running along with the new Zawarudo Tool for Beta 19. Was much easier than I remember it being the first time! I'd be so lost if it weren't for this club, Ed, Sky, and Jpmboy! Thanks guys!


Hey bud, good to know you're back up and running


----------



## Cheesemaster

is this a good score im using the new beta drivers... im on 4-way sli 3970x @ 5.0ghz


----------



## Cheesemaster

^^ I dont get it , why is it so low? ^^


----------



## skupples

Probably better off heading over to the Firestrike benching thread. They may be able to give you a bit more insight. I haven't used that bench @ all since going tri-sli.

I do know that lots of people have reported benchmarking issues with the new beta drivers. Try disabling the "Shader Cache" in NVCP.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Shader cash? WTH!?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Shader cash? WTH!?


A new feature that was implemented in the beta driver. It seems to be broken for most people, better off set to off. It can be found in the graphics option section of NV control panel.


----------



## Ftimster

question with 4960x running 4.8 32 gigs 2400 mem and tri titans sc 1150 on all + 200 on mem running 3d mark performance what should I expect for a physics score with the new beta drivers I'm scoring p29984 with the older drivers I was around 28500 thanks guys


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> question with 4960x running 4.8 32 gigs 2400 mem and tri titans sc 1150 on all + 200 on mem running 3d mark performance what should I expect for a physics score with the new beta drivers I'm scoring p29984 with the older drivers I was around 28500 thanks guys


Just Browse the hall of fame tri-gpu systems to get a sense of what to expect.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

here you go


----------



## skupples




----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Hahha: )


----------



## Gabrielzm

I look at the first picture in a glance and thought, WTH what micro Motherboard is that with such a awkward cooler.... Then half a second latter oh, ok that is the PSU without the cover....

Nice 4xsli beast Magnum and welcome to the club.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Tank you i use a Asus rampage vi black ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Has anyone yet benched the difference of Titans vs titan blacks in surround / 4k systems?

Curious since Baasha moved from 4 way SLI Titans to Titan Blacks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Has anyone yet benched the difference of Titans vs titan blacks in surround / 4k systems?
> 
> Curious since Baasha moved from 4 way SLI Titans to Titan Blacks


Hey Bud! Still "hitching" the upgrade green monster?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The only difference between Titan and Titan Black is 192 CUDA cores so the difference will only be about 5-10% clock-to-clock. About the same as the difference between Titan and the 780...


----------



## VSG

Well, that and the locked voltage controller on the Titan Black making an overclocked Titan potentially faster at a lower price


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

4xtitan can not run 4k surround I run 7680x1600 and have 60 - 80 fps in bf4 maxout in all settings I in 4 k surronud you will only have 15 - 30 fps


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> 4xtitan can not run 4k surround I run 7680x1600 and have 60 - 80 fps in bf4 maxout in all settings I in 4 k surronud you well only have 30 fps


Sure Quad Titans can run 4K Surround. http://www.overclock.net/t/1481789/baashas-4k-surround-quad-gtx-titan-black-sc-benchmarks-thread

Also no need for max MSAA @ 7680x1440 27inches. No visual different between 2xMSAA and 4xMSAA.

And at 4k resolutions 30inch screen and smaller there is absolutely no need for anti-aliasing. It actually can makes things blurring as PPI is so high already.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

And you can not overclock the EVGA GeForce® GTX TITAN BLACK 6GB Hydro Copper Signature it overclockd from evga 1111mzh


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

You run the screens the wrong way and only i 6480x3850


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> And you can not overclock the EVGA GeForce® GTX TITAN BLACK 6GB Hydro Copper Signature it overclockd from evga 1111mzh


The cards can definitely overclock a bit further than that. Specially if you swap out the bios for 1.212V. You could easily get 1200MHZ+ out of them.

Second: Nvidia is running all over the country with a Quad-Titan black system pushing 3x 4k monitors, and they are on air. Their system runs flawlessly & looks AMAZING.

Third: The difference between portrait & landscape when benchmarking is minimal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> You run the screens the wrong way and only i 6480x3850


What monitors are you running? That is a strange resolution. 1600p in portrait is 4800x2560


----------



## Swolern

6480x3850 is 4K portait surround resolution Skupps. Magnum's translator must be acting up.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

In 3dmark 11 on extreme I get 17500 and are on a 18 place in the world so I think my system is running ok: ) and yes you can run3x4k but not good in games I run titanfall in 7680x1600 max out and get 40 70 fps


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> And you can not overclock the EVGA GeForce® GTX TITAN BLACK 6GB Hydro Copper Signature it overclockd from evga 1111mzh
> 
> 
> 
> The cards can definitely overclock a bit further than that. Specially if you swap out the bios for 1.212V. You could easily get 1200MHZ+ out of them.
Click to expand...

Is look like you have a Titan in SLI and using overvoltage on AB with Zawarudo's Bios (RIP) .
Can you show your 3dmark benchmark result with the GPU clock @ 1200Mhz


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Remember I got 4titans in SLI: )


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The only difference between Titan and Titan Black is 192 CUDA cores so the difference will only be about 5-10% clock-to-clock. About the same as the difference between Titan and the 780...


Less than that, 5-8%, as the difference is:

780 = 2304 cores > 384 cores difference to Titan = 2688 cores > 192 cores difference to 780Ti = 2880 cores
If the 384 cores gives an average 10% difference between the Titan and 780, then the 192 cores difference between Titan and 780Ti will give less performance than the 384 cores difference!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Is look like you have a Titan in SLI and using overvoltage on AB with Zawarudo's Bios (RIP) .
> Can you show your 3dmark benchmark result with the GPU clock @ 1200Mhz


He has the Titan black if i understood his post correctly, so he is not using the Zawa's tool!

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The only difference between Titan and Titan Black is 192 CUDA cores so the difference will only be about 5-10% clock-to-clock. About the same as the difference between Titan and the 780...
> 
> 
> 
> Less than that, 5-8%, as the difference is:
> 
> 780 = 2304 cores > 384 cores difference to Titan = 2688 cores > 192 cores difference to 780Ti = 2880 cores
> If the 384 cores gives an average 10% difference between the Titan and 780, then the 192 cores difference between Titan and 780Ti will give less performance than the 384 cores difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Is look like you have a Titan in SLI and using overvoltage on AB with Zawarudo's Bios (RIP) .
> Can you show your 3dmark benchmark result with the GPU clock @ 1200Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has the Titan black if i understood his post correctly, so he is not using the Zawa's tool!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)
Click to expand...

My replay was for skupples. I like to see his titan at 1200MHz+ or same one please...
Unfortunately with AB+Zawa's tool personal I never get a beater result with 3Titan or 4Titan in SLI, loosing lots of frames in 3dmarak. Yes... I use only one 1500W psu.

Thanks Ed.


----------



## skupples

If i wasn't currently running off of a 6570 & an i3 I would fulfill Slinky's wishes. Maybe once i'm done with this rebuild. Running Titans @ 1200mhz 24/7 is









Oh, seems I don't own 3DM11, but I can do a Firestrike Extreme run in a few days.

1500W hm... Sounds like a limiting factor when running 4x GPUs that can easily suck 400W of power each.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My sig has my SLI Titan 3dmark11 and FS runs linked in it...


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

A titan only consumers 250w and the Silverstone 1500w can go to 1600w


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> A titan only consumers 250w and the Silverstone 1500w can go to 1600w


Yes, a stock Titan running stock boost clocks @ 99% load only consumes ~250W. We are talking about changing the bios, and hacking the voltage controller which makes the power consumption sky rocket.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Okay but do you get fps out of it then tell me the secret or do you only consume power: )


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

And show me your new bios: ) and your New titan consuming 400w: )


----------



## skupples

Skynet Rev 2 1006 Base Clock Bios

Voltage cracking tool for above 1.212V

Guide for Cracking voltage via MSI Afterburner

Yes, we get lots of FPS out of it, you just need the proper power source. These tools have allowed the Titan to continue trading blows in the top 10 benchmark threads for months & months.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Remember I am in 18 place on 3dmark 11 extreme and get 17500 And this is on stock titan and 3970x running 4.8gzh


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> Okay but do you get fps out of it then tell me the secret or do you only consume power: )


You get higher FPS. It is just an extension of overclocking, running the frequency higher raises the FPS until it hits a point where the card needs more juice to maintain the overclock, then increasing voltage from there allows it to pull more power & keep clocking higher with resulting FPS increases.


----------



## skupples




----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Okay show me then more fps


----------



## FtW 420

For benchmarks you can see looking in places like the futuremark hall of fame or at hwbot, the higher scores are generally with higher clocked cards. Higher clocks, higher FPS, higher score.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

But I am in hall of fame number 20 in 3dmark 11 extreme titans at stock speed. 1111mzh


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

But remember this is on pc you can play on 24/7 not just for benchmarks


----------



## skupples

Look man. It may be hard for you to wrap your head around, but 1200mhz is easy mode when running a water cooled modded bios volt modded titan. . I'm not sure which titans you are using, but if you are using Titan Blacks you can not crack voltage past 1.212.

Feel free to go find the comparisons your self. Any titans in the top 10 of any benching leader board are likely under the influence of watercooling, modded bios, and voltage modifications.

Feel free to continue acting like a moron.









It is basic overclocking common sense. More voltage + higher TDP = Higher clocks. More Voltage + Higher TDP + Water cooling = even higher clocks.

You can easily find comparisons of before & After if you simply go back 3-4 months in this thread. All of us have cataloged it thoroughly. No one is going to feed you the info on a silver spoon when you are running around insulting people for your own ignorance.

Occamrazor, Skyn3t, and Zawarudo revolutionized overclocking *on vanilla 780/Titans.* Before now you almost always have to do hardware modifications with a soldering iron to gain control over the buck controller.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Hahah just show me your benchmark at 1200mzh I run on 4xEVGA GeForce® GTX TITAN BLACK 6GB Hydro Copper Signature

GPU : GeForce GTX Titan Black, 2880 cores, 28nm, GK110-430
GPU Clockspeed : 1111 MHz (boost) / 1006 MHz (base)
Memory : 6144MB GDDR5 (384 bit)
Memory Clockspeed : 7.0 Gbps
Bandwidth : 336 GB/s
Bus : PCI-Express 3.0
Video-Features : HDMI 1.4a
Cooling : 2-Slot Cooling
Connectivity : DL-DVI-I, DL-DVI-D, HDMI, DisplayPort 1.2
Product Size : 267mm(L) x 112mm(W)
Power Connector : 6-pin and 8-pin
TDP : 250W


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Is it good


----------



## skupples

I would love to show you a benchmark, unfortunately i'm posting from an I3 and a 6570 while I re-build my system.

3D Mark 11 top 30

Top 30 Valley

The only people laughing here are us laughing @ you. Unfortunately you own GPUs which can't go past 1.212V. Still, if you would just mosey on over to the 780Ti thread you could find plenty of people running 1.212V w/ clocks well over 1200mhz.









TDP is a limitation set by the bios. This is easily overcome by modifying the bios code. The bios I linked above has a 600W TDP. The tool I linked above uses command prompt to hack into the voltage buck controller, which then allows you to go past the software set limitations of 1.212V. Combine these two things and you get higher clocks, thus higher scores. *It is simple overclocking 101.* How do you think LN2 benchmarkers get such high clocks? They hard mod the voltage controllers, & pump 1KW into the card. We are doing the same thing on a less extreme level, via software.

anyways, you have now become a waste of time. Demanding we show you when you could simply go find proof for your self by looking back into this thread, or going into the Vanilla 780 thread where hundreds of people have had success w/ volt modding & bios tweaking. *overclocking 101.*

*note:This does not work on Titan Black as Nvidia is now wise to our tricks and has found a way to lock us out.*


----------



## L36

Sorry for being a lazy bum, but is there a modded BIOS for Titan black with TDP disable/raised to 600W?
I might have a irresistible deal on one...


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

You are taking about 780 *** 780 only got 3gb of ram I can not use it for my setup running 7680x1600 sorry


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Sorry for being a lazy bum, but is there a modded BIOS for Titan black with TDP disable/raised to 600W?
> I might have a irresistible deal on one...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> You are taking about 780 *** 780 only got 3gb of ram I can not use it for my setup running 7680x1600 sorry


*TITAN BLACK MODIFIED BIOS, 1.212v HIGHER TDP*


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i wasn't currently running off of a 6570 & an i3 I would fulfill Slinky's wishes. Maybe once i'm done with this rebuild. Running Titans @ 1200mhz 24/7 is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, seems I don't own 3DM11, but I can do a Firestrike Extreme run in a few days.
> 
> 1500W hm... Sounds like a limiting factor when running 4x GPUs that can easily suck 400W of power each.


Best Titan on 3dmark11 Extreme is with Core clock @ 1175 Mhz and 1176 MHz on FireStrike (my one).
I don't think same one will be able to benchmark at 1190 MHz, unfortunately.


----------



## skupples




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> You are taking about 780 *** 780 only got 3gb of ram I can not use it for my setup running 7680x1600 sorry


He was referring to the reference 780Ti & Titan Black being voltage locked, they are very similar cards except for that 3Gb of memory difference, your cards are still comparable to 780 Ti looking at lower resolutions, scores at 1080p & 1440p can give you an idea of what differences overclocking will make.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> Hahah just show me your benchmark at 1200mzh I run on 4xEVGA GeForce® GTX TITAN BLACK 6GB Hydro Copper Signature
> 
> GPU : GeForce GTX Titan Black, 2880 cores, 28nm, GK110-430
> GPU Clockspeed : 1111 MHz (boost) / 1006 MHz (base)
> Memory : 6144MB GDDR5 (384 bit)
> Memory Clockspeed : 7.0 Gbps
> Bandwidth : 336 GB/s
> Bus : PCI-Express 3.0
> Video-Features : HDMI 1.4a
> Cooling : 2-Slot Cooling
> Connectivity : DL-DVI-I, DL-DVI-D, HDMI, DisplayPort 1.2
> Product Size : 267mm(L) x 112mm(W)
> Power Connector : 6-pin and 8-pin
> TDP : 250W


what benchmarks do you want to see? a pair of Sli titans at ~ 1300MHz?


----------



## skupples

explanation is futile.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Best Titan on 3dmark11 Extreme is with Core clock @ 1175 Mhz and 1176 MHz on FireStrike (my one).
> I don't think same one will be able to benchmark at 1190 MHz, unfortunately.


wrong. here's 1280MHz on my 2700K rig. And It's not a benchmarking rig.



*AND: the best titan I know of (Mr.Tooshort's.. may it live well in Valhalla)*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2113333


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Sorry for being a lazy bum, but is there a modded BIOS for Titan black with TDP disable/raised to 600W?
> I might have a irresistible deal on one...


Im my SIG! Also EZ3flash and my flashing guide!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Best Titan on 3dmark11 Extreme is with Core clock @ 1175 Mhz and 1176 MHz on FireStrike (my one).
> I don't think same one will be able to benchmark at 1190 MHz, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong. here's 1280MHz on my 2700K rig. And It's not a benchmarking rig.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND: the best titan I know of (Mr.Tooshort's.. may it live well in Valhalla)*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2113333
Click to expand...

Unfortunately you are wrong as that benchmark is not in the first 300 scores.
Who call my rig a benchmarking rig?!!!
It's a Supercomputer









Edit: But I like your's Aguacomputer Aguaduct


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Unfortunately you are wrong as that benchmark is not in the first 300 scores.
> Who call my rig a benchmarking rig?!!!
> Is a Supercomputer


uh - only my highest scores stay in HOF - that's how HOF works, and I beat that score. So.. not wrong. The point is higher gpu clocks - 2 titans @ 1280. read.
and... your cpu must be messed up as I said before. you have a 6-core scoring 14000 in physics. - please fix it, it's driving me nutz


----------



## skupples




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


i know!!! (and where do you get all these "topical" pix?)

720MKIII
yeah - it's been running 24/7 for 2 years... great product.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i know!!! (and where do you get all these "topical" pix?)
> 
> 720MKIII
> yeah - it's been running 24/7 for 2 years... great product.


goooooogle. lol. I just search the picture i'm looking for via phrase... Beware, some scary stuff shows up w/ safe search off... like this...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> goooooogle. lol. I just search the picture i'm looking for via phrase... Beware, some scary stuff shows up w/ safe search off... like this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Unfortunately you are wrong as that benchmark is not in the first 300 scores.
> Who call my rig a benchmarking rig?!!!
> Is a Supercomputer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh - only my highest scores stay in HOF - that's how HOF works, and I beat that score. So.. not wrong. The point is higher gpu clocks - 2 titans @ 1280. read.
> and... your cpu must be messed up as I said before. you have a 6-core scoring 14000 in physics. - please fix it, it's driving me nutz
Click to expand...

If you talk about FireStrike with two titan 17000 score is not in HOF. Position#100 scores 19487.
Regarding my physics score is just the 3dmark, my cpu is fine Thanks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wrong. here's 1280MHz on my 2700K rig. And It's not a benchmarking rig.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND: the best titan I know of (Mr.Tooshort's.. may it live well in Valhalla)*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2113333


Mine doesn't look like a Titan anymore, but still lives to continue chasing high scores

Don't think I ever posted this one


----------



## Kane2207

Huh? Are we really arguing whether a Titan will run at 1200 24/7 with a modded BIOS, under water?

I'm doing that on air with the stock BIOS since it's release in a tiny case with messed up airflow?


----------



## skupples




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Mine doesn't look like a Titan anymore, but still lives to continue chasing high scores
> Don't think I ever posted this one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh - forgot about your Titan







was that before or after "surgery" creating frankenTitan?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Huh? Are we really arguing whether a Titan will run at 1200 24/7 with a modded BIOS, under water?
> 
> I'm doing that on air with the stock BIOS since it's release in a tiny case with messed up airflow?


yeah - can you believe it.
peace - out.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ahh - forgot about your Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that before or after "surgery" creating frankenTitan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - can you believe it.
> peace - out.


That would be after, think I just went as far as 1400mhz or so before modding.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> If you talk about FireStrike with two titan 17000 score is not in HOF. Position#100 scores 19487.
> Regarding my physics score is just the 3dmark, my cpu is fine Thanks


What the [blank] are you looking at are you looking? geeze:

*Several 2xtitan scores in the top 30.*
I'm glad you believe that your CPU is fine. Otherwise, you might move up in position.









Explain this: yours is running .5GHz faster than mine but scoring 2600 points lower.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/8194809/3dm11/8135339

*Just trying to help* your supercomputer... well be _super_.
Ground control ...[static]
out


----------



## Slinky PC

I don't use my rig for hitting my office, go run your titan 24/7 @ 1200+ MHz as I am OK with my @ 880MHz. Don't forget to say hi to Slinky PC on 3DMARK HOF.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ahh - forgot about your Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that before or after "surgery" creating frankenTitan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - can you believe it.
> peace - out.


Nah, dont believe everything you read! Titans over 1200mhz... that would be the day...





















Cheers

Ed


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I don't use my rig for hitting my office, go run your titan 24/7 @ 1200+ MHz as I am OK with my @ 880MHz. Don't forget to say hi to Slinky PC on 3DMARK HOF.


I can't figure out if you're clueless or just a really elaborate troll. Maybe you should 'fess up, you were one of the brought Slinky PCs on eBay weren't you?


----------



## skupples

I run well over 1200mhz 24/7... Or rather what I should say is, when I find a game that can't run @ max settings @ 60fps in 5760x1080 I turn them up to ~1224 or w/e that tick is. Oh, almost forgot, i run my mem @ 7ghz 24/7 as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

I know, you guys really have your titans tuned up!







whereas mine are just idling along in comparison.








A preliminary diagnosis of delusional comes to mind, prognosis is not good... reality will do bad things.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> If you talk about FireStrike with two titan 17000 score is not in HOF. Position#100 scores 19487.
> Regarding my physics score is just the 3dmark, my cpu is fine Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the [blank] are you looking at are you looking? geeze:
> 
> *Several 2xtitan scores in the top 30.*
> I'm glad you believe that your CPU is fine. Otherwise, you might move up in position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain this: yours is running .5GHz faster than mine but scoring 2600 points lower.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/8194809/3dm11/8135339
> 
> *Just trying to help* your supercomputer... well be _super_.
> Ground control ...[static]
> out
Click to expand...

Probably 8 sticks of 4GB Ram at 3000MHz is to much for 4960x.







IDK what you talk about... the pc works ok and I editing videos daily at 5.0GHz with no problems. I am very happy with my Christmas tree and after a year my old Titan is still on the Top.
You should add yours 4th GPU my friend... for more fun


----------



## Kane2207

So, a Valley run on the stock BIOS, stock cooler, in a terrible case for air cooling with a 22°C ambient, I dropped one bin











Volt mods, in a decent case, with water cooling would run 1200+ all day, every day. I'd be seriously hacked off if it didn't.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I run well over 1200mhz 24/7... Or rather what I should say is, when I find a game that can't run @ max settings @ 60fps in 5760x1080 I turn them up to ~1224 or w/e that tick is. Oh, almost forgot, i run my mem @ 7ghz 24/7 as well.


Did you run that with 4 titans? That's my question!
On benchmarks the hire I use the voltage the lower is the score


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I don't use my rig for hitting my office, go run your titan 24/7 @ 1200+ MHz as I am OK with my @ 880MHz. Don't forget to say hi to Slinky PC on 3DMARK HOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out if you're clueless or just a really elaborate troll. Maybe you should 'fess up, you were one of the brought Slinky PCs on eBay weren't you?
Click to expand...

I am both, thanks for watch my videos in ebay, I get pay for that


----------



## Kane2207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I am both, thanks for watch my videos in ebay, I get pay for that


I didn't watch them bud, I just saw the details earlier in this thread









No pay from me mate


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kane2207*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I am both, thanks for watch my videos in ebay, I get pay for that
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch them bud, I just saw the details earlier in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pay from me mate
Click to expand...

change your avatar... j.k.
p.s. regarding that page as many of you ask self... I am partner with DailyMotion (HumanSlinky) and I get a lot of revenue to hold that page for the next 100Y with out selling anything


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Probably 8 sticks of 4GB Ram at *3000MHz* is to much for 4960x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK what you talk about... the pc works ok and I editing videos daily at 5.0GHz with no problems. I am very happy with my Christmas tree and after a year my old Titan is still on the Top.
> *You should add yours 4th GPU my friend.*.. for more fun


Even more to my point...








Sometimes just getting high frequencies can be detrimental to performance. Your 4960X at 49 w/ 3000 ram should produce better numbers than it does. Frankly, I think tuning your _supercomputer_ could be fun.
And:
You know from the numbers, I don't need a 4th KPE.







But two 295x2 is looking very appealing!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Did you run that with 4 titans? That's my question!
> On benchmarks the hire I use the voltage the lower is the score


No. Iv'e only ran it with three Titans. I already run a dedicated GPU PSU. If I had quad-sli i would be running 1500W just for the GPU section.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No. Iv'e only ran it with three Titans. I already run a dedicated GPU PSU. If I had quad-sli i would be running 1500W just for the GPU section.


For sure.
When pushed, I needed a second PSU for 2 cards. My 1200W T12W was pulling 1500W from teh wall. And the Silverstone 1500W would shut down (only 25A per rail) until I made some custom cables which combine 2x25A rails per 8-pin. It now runs one KPE, the PC Power 1200W (or an AX1200) run the rest.

Hey BTW - I finally hooked up that aquarium chiller (after ~ a year







).


----------



## skupples




----------



## OccamRazor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For sure.
> When pushed, I needed a second PSU for 2 cards. My 1200W T12W was pulling 1500W from teh wall. And the Silverstone 1500W would shut down (only 25A per rail) until I made some custom cables which combine 2x25A rails per 8-pin. It now runs one KPE, the PC Power 1200W (or an AX1200) run the rest.
> 
> Hey BTW - I finally *hooked up that aquarium chiller* (after ~ a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Pics or didnt happen!!!


----------



## Swolern

Man this thread has blown up. All these newbies coming in and causing a ruckus. Why do people think their crap dont stink just because they have 4 Titans. Plenty of people here have run quad Titans a long time ago, like its something new, lol. Including myself.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







BTW Quad SLI is not all its cracked up to be due to 4-way SLI issues and i myself would just run 3 and overvolt them unless you are running 4K Surround resolutions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> false
> Pics or didnt happen!!!


Switched on for pictures


----------



## skupples

Whats the Pyrex beaker for? Overflow?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Whats the Pyrex beaker for? Overflow?


yeah - when i turn on the second DDC 3.25, especially if the system is not completely purged of all air pockets (like after changing gpus etc) the rez will overflow or have too much pressure - not good. so the flask will catch overflow and pull back into rez when i switch pump 2 off, if i dont' spin it down first. It's really to control the pressure flux and my paranoia about blowing a seal. turning that quad 480 ext rad over is a PIA.









edit
cold....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man this thread has blown up. All these newbies coming in and causing a ruckus. Why do people think their crap dont stink just because they have 4 Titans. Plenty of people here have run quad Titans a long time ago, like its something new, lol. Including myself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW Quad SLI is not all its cracked up to be due to 4-way SLI issues and i myself would just run 3 and overvolt them unless you are running 4K Surround resolutions.*


I had a bear of a time getting 3 KPEs to play well together at anything above 1350.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Whats the Pyrex beaker for? Overflow?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - when i turn on the second DDC 3.25, especially if the system is not completely purged of all air pockets (like after changing gpus etc) the rez will overflow or have too much pressure - not good. so the flask will catch overflow and pull back into rez when i switch pump 2 off, if i dont' spin it down first. It's really to control the pressure flux and my paranoia about blowing a seal. turning that quad 480 ext rad over is a PIA.
Click to expand...

Pressure is good, use one of those Pressure Valve up sight down in the top of the loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Pressure is good, use one of those Pressure Valve up sight down in the top of the loop.


Thx. I have one of the koolance releases on the 720XT, release point was too high for the bench since I'm swapping stuff [much] too often. On my "work" rig it is a good vent to have tho.

oh - when the coolant level really pops... the nozzle makes a nice fine spray







This issue may be because the level of the coolant has to raise like 1.2M from the base of that rad. IDK. just trying to deal with it somehow.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Pressure is good, use one of those Pressure Valve up sight down in the top of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx. I have one of the koolance releases on the 720XT, release point was too high for the bench since I'm swapping stuff [much] too often. On my "work" rig it is a good vent to have tho.
> 
> oh - when the coolant level really pops... the nozzle makes a nice fine spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This issue may be because the level of the coolant has to raise like 1.2M from the base of that rad. IDK. just trying to deal with it somehow.
Click to expand...

I think you have an external aguaduct also. In my case I never have to touch the external watercooling, for refilling I do it on the vertical reservoir inside the rig (like 5 tea spoon once a month) practical not air will circulate on the loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I think you have an external aguaduct also. In my case I never have to touch it for refilling I do it on the top of the reservoir, practical not air will circulate on the loop.


I have a 720XT mkIV hooked to my "work" box (2700K, 2 titans). the 4x480 rad set in the picture is the Aquacomputer GiGant.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Switched on for pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful and very cool (pun intended)


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> I think you have an external aguaduct also. In my case I never have to touch it for refilling I do it on the top of the reservoir, practical not air will circulate on the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 720XT mkIV hooked to my "work" box (2700K, 2 titans). the 4x480 rad set in the picture is the Aquacomputer GiGant.
Click to expand...

The same and I agree the base of the aquaduct little bit sucks, but now I really don't need to move it anymore or refilling from the aquaduct. I also remove the two little- bolls from flow level as they became annoying.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Beautiful and very cool (pun intended)


Thx, but compared to the clean rigs you guys build, it's more like a "rat rod".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> The same and I agree the base of the aquaduct little bit sucks, but now I really don't need to move it anymore or refilling from the aquaduct. I also remove the *two little- bolls* from flow meter as they became annoying.


they sink


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> The same and I agree the base of the aquaduct little bit sucks, but now I really don't need to move it anymore or refilling from the aquaduct. I also remove the *two little- bolls* from flow level as they became annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they sink
Click to expand...

Eeee..exactly! They are designed for one single pump







.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Jpmboy, I get around the same CPU score in 3dm11 as Slinky (around 14,300-14,500) with my 4930K at 4700MHz. Is that too low for my clocks or about right? I used to get nearly 16k with my old 3960X at 5GHz but this stupid IB-E chip sucks and will not do anything over 4700MHz even at 1.6V! In fact, its started getting really unstable even at that and I've had to basically dial it down to 4500MHz for 24/7 stability. Looking like its gonna be time to cash in my Tuning Plan on this piece of crap very soon... :/

This was with the Titans at 1280MHz and the 4930K at 4700MHz:


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

One card only ok can you understand there is a difference in getting 4x titans to run stable: )


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Show me hall of fame in 3dmark extreme


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> One card only ok can you understand there is a difference in getting 4x titans to run stable: )


I have to admit i've been enjoying the craziness of this thread lately *grabs another bag of popcorn* This is the only thing you have said that i agree with, that said it's not rocket science really.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Hahah


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

Remember I got my pc in hall of fame in 3dmark extreme 17500 so please tell how. To get even better but my pc need to be stable I use it 24/7 for posting here: )


----------



## skupples

Three posts in a row and multiple ToS violations.

None of us have quad-sli. Those of us who did sold the 4th GPU because it is dead weight in reality.









I think Slinky & Magnum are the same person.


----------



## skupples

I didn't realize people took the HOF ranking so seriously. I thought the Bot was the only place where #s are aggregated in any serious & well policed fashion.

Looks like half of his posts have been deleted.







following rules is hard...

Wait, doesn't HoF break you up into hardware categories? single/dual/tri/quad.

I would love to drop some benches, sadly my computer looks like this right now.










Too bad his english comprehension is so low that he couldn't figure out how to flash a 1.212V bios.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

"None of us have quad-sli. Those of us who did sold the 4th GPU because it is dead weight in reality."

I keep seeing this said around here. I guess the question is in what context is the 4th gpu useless? Benchmarking? Gaming? Not trying to stoke flames here with all that was said recently. Gaming say at 1080p and quad titans would be a waste i suppose.Scaling of 4th card discussion would have to mostly relate to gaming? I don't know but the way its tossed around seems to imply
4 GPU's are always a waste.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> "None of us have quad-sli. Those of us who did sold the 4th GPU because it is dead weight in reality."
> 
> I keep seeing this said around here. I guess the question is in what context is the 4th gpu useless? Benchmarking? Gaming? Not trying to stoke flames here with all that was said recently. Gaming say at 1080p and quad titans would be a waste i suppose.Scaling of 4th card discussion would have to mostly relate to gaming? I don't know but the way its tossed around seems to imply
> 4 GPU's are always a waste.


Quad SLI is not a waste if you have a high enough resolution to avoid CPU bottlenecks. That goes for benching and gaming. BUT even at high resolutions quad can have problems also in some games due to the current SLI technology and coding of a particular game. When i had quad i found some games would just drop GPU use and framerate very noticeable and then would pick back up again. It wasnt very smooth for me in many games. But i was at 7680x1440 up to 120Hz, so butter smooth gameplay was an absolute must for me. It was just too inconsistent.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quad SLI is not a waste if you have a high enough resolution to avoid CPU bottlenecks. That goes for benching and gaming. BUT even at high resolutions quad can have problems also in some games due to the current SLI technology and coding of a particular game. When i had quad i found some games would just drop GPU use and framerate very noticeable and then would pick back up again. It wasnt very smooth for me in many games. But i was at 7680x1440 up to 120Hz, so butter smooth gameplay was an absolute must for me. It was just too inconsistent.


Thank you for explaining your point of view. I am definitely more a casual gamer these days myself. I thought the Titans and 700 series had way better frametimes/latency even in multi gpu configs?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Thank you for explaining your point of view. I am definitely more a casual gamer these days myself. I thought the Titans and 700 series had way better frametimes/latency even in multi gpu configs?


*Short answer:*

Oh they definitely have better latency with their larger bus and massive frame buffers. Much smoother than my previous quad GTX 670s with it's smaller bus that really hurt at surround resolutions.

Don't get me wrong some games work great in quad SLI, but like I said there was more inconsistency due to the current SLI technology. And where your specific bottleneck lays in the GPU pipeline, depending on many factors.

Im running just a single GPU at the highest overclock possible now (1300+ mhz) and getting away from my Quad SLI setups. As the more GPUs you have, generally past 2-way sli, the more issues arise and frametimes (smoothness) gets less consistent.

*Long answer:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is how it was taught to me:

Quote:


> Most scaling issues are caused by cross-frame data. For example, rendering things like HDR, shadow maps, and other secondary resources often require calculation during one frame but utilization during a later frame(s). This means that the next GPU can't start until these tasks are completed.
> 
> The game developers could improve performance by optimizing these dependencies or removing/reducing them. However many state-of-the-art rendering effects (especially global illumination) require these types of dependencies so it's not in anyone's interest to get rid of them!
> 
> In 2-way SLI, *usually* one frame is finished before the other GPU is finished and able to start the next frame. This means 100% non-idle. However, remember that the next frame can't begin until "part A' of the current frame ends! (say part A is the part that is input for the next frame, ex HDR resources, shadow maps, whatever they programmed). Well, obviously 'part A' will take more time depending on levels. Maybe some levels have many shadows or compute shader effects and others don't. If part A takes a long time, say 50% of all render time of a frame, then you get sort of only 50% better performance compared to a single GPU (this is not the equation but close. if you are interested I can show the actual math)!
> 
> Now, if you had a faster (lower execution time) GPU that could speedup part A computation that would help! If part A now takes 25% of time of the entire frame then you would get more like 75% scaling in the same game on 2-way sli with the new GPUs. However, if the GPU completes part A and the rest faster, but part A still takes 50%, it will NOT help scaling because the ratio of part A to the total frame time is unchanged.


Quote:


> The problem with current SLI scaling technology is that the entire Scalable Link Interface technology is bound by Amdahl's Law:
> 
> *edit* if you can't read the charts below then just copy it into notepad so that the lines don't wrap
> 
> SLI and crossfire work by reading in and writing out this data on a bus to the next card. One card begins execution of the next frame before the first one finishes in a pipe-like-pipe fashion (aka AFR).
> 
> Now, if you know about pipelining, you will already see the issue. Although the latency becomes more or less constant (hence the relatively smooth gameplay), there is a hefty, per-"stage" (per-GPU in this case) cost due to the non-pipelinable code - the code that must sync with the previous frame. Not only is this per-GPU, but the effects quickly stack up as I will give an example below.
> 
> Really quickly, the reason why SLI scales better over generations is because they optimize the drivers to group the cross-frame data passes together so that the initialization interval of frames is reduced.
> 
> key:
> .... = idle time
> +++ = cross-frame data computation time (serial code)
> === = pipelinable code
> sss = SLI sync
> | = present buffer (show frame)
> 
> GPU1: frame1+++++++++++sss==============================|sssframe3+++++++++++sss=======================|.......................sss
> GPU2: idle..................................sss frame2+++++++++++============sss===========|...............sssframe4++++++++====================sssframe5
> 
> GPU1: frame1+++++++++++sss================|......................................................................................................sssframe5++++.
> GPU2: idle..................................sss frame2+++++++++++sss============|....................................................................................................
> GPU3: idle...................................................................................sss frame3+++++++++++sss============sss===========|...............................
> GPU4: idle....................................................................................................................................sss frame4+++++++++++sss============sss===========|...............................


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Jpmboy, I get around the same CPU score in 3dm11 as Slinky (around 14,300-14,500) with my 4930K at 4700MHz. Is that too low for my clocks or about right? I used to get nearly 16k with my old 3960X at 5GHz but this stupid IB-E chip sucks and will not do anything over 4700MHz even at 1.6V! In fact, its started getting really unstable even at that and I've had to basically dial it down to 4500MHz for 24/7 stability. Looking like its gonna be time to cash in my Tuning Plan on this piece of crap very soon... :/
> This was with the Titans at 1280MHz and the 4930K at 4700MHz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi Eric,
I agree with you, something is not right with that Ivy-e. Here's a 4.6GHz 4.6GHz 3dmk11 physics run i just did ~ 16400 physx, close to this [email protected] Your 2 titans are really strong bud!

if you want we can take this to the ivy-e thread and work on it. you should be at or over 17,000 physx. IDK if it is teh MCE trap in ivy that is masking this (certainly the 4 core Ivy can drop MCEs (whea) and appear stable, but suffer in productivity as they repeat a procedure call until checksums match - backing up the execution stack. But I never see whea show up on 6 core ivy? Anyway, that 4930K should give higher physics scores for sure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize people took the HOF ranking so seriously. *I thought the Bot was the only place where #s are aggregated in any serious & well policed fashion*.
> Looks like half of his posts have been deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> following rules is hard...
> *Wait, doesn't HoF break you up into hardware categories? single/dual/tri/quad.*
> I would love to drop some benches, sadly my computer looks like this right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad his english comprehension is so low that he couldn't figure out how to flash a 1.212V bios.


HaHow many fans is that ... 20? http://www.overclock.net/t/481420/your-computer-has-too-much-air-flow-when

Policing on the bot is basically the same as HOF - the user community polices itself. An email to HOF will get bad scores removed, and for the Bot a competitor will challenge the veracity of a score, usually on a technicality (happened to me - didn't have gpuZ open, had the full AB window open... so I ran it again and got an even higher score for the Bot team. A cheap shot IMO). Seriously OOS scores get caught at both - just an empirical observation.

yes - HOF does break it out, but includes an "ALL" roster.


----------



## skupples

29, should have been 30, but I R bad @ maths.


----------



## Jpmboy

ritmatic

grab some popcorn and head over to the r295x2 thread...


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Less than that, 5-8%, as the difference is:
> 
> 780 = 2304 cores > 384 cores difference to Titan = 2688 cores > 192 cores difference to 780Ti = 2880 cores
> If the 384 cores gives an average 10% difference between the Titan and 780, then the 192 cores difference between Titan and 780Ti will give less performance than the 384 cores difference!


It is also worth noting that is the maximum theoretical difference based in full, optimal shader utilization. The difference will also be load dependant and typically smaller.

Fewer shaders means lower TDP, and Keplers have a feature similar to TurboBoost on Core i. If you use fewer shaders, they will clock higher. I was doing initial load testing on my new 780Ti and noticed it was boosting 100MHz higher than my other one, yet it's CudaMiner throughput was half. Turns out I was testing with the wrong kernel that wasn't utilizing all the cores fully.

Anyway, the point is that more shaders won't help if the rendering kernel can't make use of all of them, and it is not by any means certain that all or even most kernels can.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hi Eric,
> I agree with you, something is not right with that Ivy-e. Here's a 4.6GHz 4.6GHz 3dmk11 physics run i just did ~ 16400 physx, close to this [email protected] Your 2 titans are really strong bud!
> 
> if you want we can take this to the ivy-e thread and work on it. you should be at or over 17,000 physx. IDK if it is teh MCE trap in ivy that is masking this (certainly the 4 core Ivy can drop MCEs (whea) and appear stable, but suffer in productivity as they repeat a procedure call until checksums match - backing up the execution stack. But I never see whea show up on 6 core ivy? Anyway, that 4930K should give higher physics scores for sure


Wow, I can't believe how crappy this 4930K I got is! This thing will never get 15k let alone 17k. I guess its time to order a new one and then set the voltage to 1.7V on this POS and be done with it. Or do you think I should go back to SBE and get another 3960X/3970X? I really don't feel like spending $1k on another CPU though...


----------



## VSG

Intel overclocking warranty


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep. But you can't cover the "replacement" CPU they send you so I buy another one out of pocket and then sell the replacement to recoup my money. How does the 4770K do in 3dmark11 physics score? Surely no where near 17k right?


----------



## VSG

I don't know about 3dmark 11 but it gets 13-14k on Firestrike


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7147031 Physics Score - 16927 - 3970X @ 5020MHz RAM: 2342MHz 10-12-12-30 1T GSkill 2400MHz - RIVE

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6845420 Physics Score - 16191 - 3930K @4950MHz RAM: 2128MHz 9-11-10-27 1T GSkill 2133MHz - RIVE

Of course there are members like Joa3d43 that can get 18646 out of a 4960X http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7950567

Best 4770Ks can break 15000 AFAIK. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7658463 Joeking78


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks Alan! Yeah, I think I'll probably just stick with IB-E and hope I get luckier with a better 4930K next time...


----------



## alancsalt

So far I've bought two 3930K and a 3970X. They all overclocked the same. On a cold day They'll do 5070MHz for 3DMark11 benching, with the GPUs also clocked to the gills.

The X gets a slight edge in physics with the extra cache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks Alan! Yeah, I think I'll probably just stick with IB-E and hope I get luckier with a better 4930K next time...


I would go with IB-E. I've only sampled 3 chips... two 30Ks and one 60X. I'm certain I cooked my first 30K with like 1.49V, but it was the IMC that failed. Second 30K topped out at 4.7... 4.8 was 80+ more mV and still not very solid. I went with a 4960X only because this specific batch was getting good review and numbers... and a microcanter in philly actually had one of this specific batch... can you believe that? Luck. So far it's been very good, but I do keep it at or under 1.408V. One trip to 1.429 for 4.9GHz that's it.

If you can get to 4.8 on IB-E, futuremark physics, r15 scores etc.were a ittle better than my 3930K was at 5.05GHz with the same ram on this R4BE.
*Edit*: check on ebay - I've seen NIB 3970X's selling for ~$700. was very tempted before stumbling on this 4690X batch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So far I've bought two 3930K and a 3970X. They all overclocked the same. On a cold day They'll do 5070MHz for 3DMark11 benching, with the GPUs also clocked to the gills.
> The X gets a slight edge in physics with the extra cache.


SB-E does seem to be a more "robust" chip tho. 1.5+ volts and they don't even sweat.


----------



## saeedkunna

Hello evryone
i want to upgrad my gpu (evga gtx titan) by adding another one but when i looked at prises its more than when i bought it a year ago i was expecting 500$ - 600$ for used one but couldent find i went to a local computer store the guy who worked there told me to buy titan black and sli with the old one he claim that it will work only issue is the black edition will be lowerd to match the old one which is not a problem if its true i dont trust him i feel that he just want to make a sell so want to know if any one tried it or can confirm if it will work or not ?

My current system is i7 4770k 16 gb off ram MB asus maximus formula vi i play at sony 4k tv via hdmi and asus 24inch 120hz 3d display via dvi


----------



## skupples

I don't believe you can SLI a Titan black with a Titan without doing some major driver haxing.

Prices have gone up on used Titans due to End of Life, and being able to easily crack their voltage. They are an overclockers dream GPU.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> Hello evryone
> i want to upgrad my gpu (evga gtx titan) by adding another one but when i looked at prises its more than when i bought it a year ago i was expecting 500$ - 600$ for used one but couldent find i went to a local computer store the guy who worked there told me to buy titan black and sli with the old one he claim that it will work only issue is the black edition will be lowerd to match the old one which is not a problem if its true i dont trust him i feel that he just want to make a sell so want to know if any one tried it or can confirm if it will work or not ?
> 
> My current system is i7 4770k 16 gb off ram MB asus maximus formula vi i play at sony 4k tv via hdmi and asus 24inch 120hz 3d display via dvi


Definitely not! You cant SLI Titan with 780 or 780Ti (as 780Ti being the same as a Titan black with less 3gb mem)
Ask him to join OCN and come to argue his point of view here in the thread with us!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not! You cant SLI Titan with 780 or 780Ti (as 780Ti being the same as a Titan black with less 3gb mem)
> Ask him to join OCN and come to argue his point of view here in the thread with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


He sounds like most of the other local retailers. Tell the customer what ever you can to move product. I'm sure he is well aware that the two don't play nicely together. He just doesn't give a damn. The strange part is (depending on nation) he is legally bound to accept returns.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't believe you can SLI a Titan black with a Titan without doing some major driver haxing.
> 
> Prices have gone up on used Titans due to End of Life, and being able to easily crack their voltage. They are an overclockers dream GPU.


Absolutely.. I've been nosing around for the third for giggles, and the prices are crazy at the moment. I'm actually rather tempted to trade them to a power user straight up for a pair of Titan Blacks: I am sure there is someone that would think seriously on said offer.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Absolutely.. I've been nosing around for the third for giggles, and the prices are crazy at the moment. I'm actually rather tempted to trade them to a power user straight up for a pair of Titan Blacks: I am sure there is someone that would think seriously on said offer.


I guess the question ins if people are actually buying them @ these ~$800 prices. Seems like a ton of work for a near side grade. I could almost bring my self to get 3x 290x though...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Happy Easter folks. Wish I had chocolates in Titan form to send you guys.. My baby girl (2.3 years) was thrilling with bunny footprints and hidden small chocolate eggs around the house today


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Happy Easter folks. Wish I had chocolates in Titan form to send you guys.. My baby girl (2.3 years) was thrilling with bunny footprints and hidden small chocolate eggs around the house today


Can you explain to me how a bunny (actually is a hare) lays chocolate eggs? Perhaps a chicken/bunny hybrid from Alpha Centaury came down in Pennsylvania in the 18th century?








Its funny how two fertility symbols got mixed in a tale!








Still i rather have Titan chocolates and i can name honey-bunny my 2 Titans!









Cheers Gabriel, Happy Easter for you and your Family!

Ed


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Can you explain to me how a bunny (actually is a hare) lays chocolate eggs? Perhaps a chicken/bunny hybrid from Alpha Centaury came down in Pennsylvania in the 18th century?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how two fertility symbols got mixed in a tale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still i rather have Titan chocolates and i can name honey-bunny my 2 Titans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Gabriel, Happy Easter for you and your Family!
> 
> Ed


Lol...Fantasy man, fantasy







At least the footprints we left looks like bunnies









Cheers Ed.


----------



## L36

Hey Occam, that BIOS for titan black; does it have boost clock disabled? Also, is there any chance of you setting the default clock to 1006mhz?
I just got an irresistible deal on brand new titan black, I'll be moving back to nvidia camp shortly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Hey Occam, that BIOS for titan black; does it have *boost clock disabled*? Also, is there any chance of you setting the *default clock to 1006mhz*?
> I just got an irresistible deal on brand new titan black, I'll be moving back to nvidia camp shortly.


Its waiting for you in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its waiting for you in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Sweet. First must buy a block and backplate. Running this on water day one.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Probably 8 sticks of 4GB Ram at *3000MHz* is to much for 4960x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK what you talk about... the pc works ok and I editing videos daily at 5.0GHz with no problems. I am very happy with my Christmas tree and after a year my old Titan is still on the Top.
> *You should add yours 4th GPU my friend.*.. for more fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more to my point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes just getting high frequencies can be detrimental to performance. Your 4960X at 49 w/ 3000 ram should produce better numbers than it does. Frankly, I think tuning your _supercomputer_ could be fun.
> And:
> You know from the numbers, I don't need a 4th KPE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But two 295x2 is looking very appealing!
Click to expand...

Physics Score18189 for my Fire Strike position 8

My CPU is fine


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*


Proof Cool Labs Liquid Ultra doesn't get along well with copper. Told you I would show you this a few weeks back, welp finally got around to doing a rebuild, so here it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Physics Score18189 for my Fire Strike position 8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is fine


'Bout time you fixed that thing. Told you it was borked.








Wait, what? we were talking 3DMK11... FS physics with that overclock should get you ~ 18500. But hey, as long as you're happy with it. cool.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Proof Cool Labs Liquid Ultra doesn't get along well with copper. Told you I would show you this a few weeks back, welp finally got around to doing a rebuild, so here it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uh, yeah... a picture tells it all. No matter what a hundred years of chemistry says!


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Physics Score18189 for my Fire Strike position 8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bout time you fixed that thing. Told you it was borked.
Click to expand...

Is the same CPU don't need to fix it. The Physics Score in Fire Strike will be always bigger that the 3DMark 11.
I love your Airplex GIGANT 1680, just order one in Cooper to use it with Aquadusct 720 Mark IV.

I will blow on it my 3.5 Ton Whole House Air Conditioner























I like those Proof Cool Labs Liquid Ultra with cooper ~ how good they soldering together.
Even beater reaction with silver and gold (same marks as in cooper) that's way the product came with kind of sand paper for cleaning.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uh, yeah... a picture tells it all. No matter what a hundred years of chemistry says!












It is a very minor reaction when comparing it to how it straight up destroys the fabric of Aluminum, still it is bad enough that taking the scotch-bright to it doesn't help. I could easily lap it down since it is a CPU block, not sure about lapping a GPU block though. Much lower margin of error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very minor reaction when comparing it to how it straight up destroys the fabric of Aluminum, still it is bad enough that taking the scotch-bright to it doesn't help. I could easily lap it down since it is a CPU block, not sure about lapping a GPU block though. Much lower margin of error.


gallium/aluminum makes a true alloy/amalgam. clu is probably ga/indium/tin (replaced mercury in thermometers years ago). Only used the stuff on a delidded 3770K. haven't yet really needed it for cpus or gpus.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Is the same CPU don't need to fix it. The Physics Score in Fire Strike will be always bigger that the 3DMark 11.
> I love your Airplex GIGANT 1680, just order one in Cooper to use it with Aquadusct 720 Mark IV.
> 
> I will blow on it my 3.5 Ton Whole House Air Conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like those Proof Cool Labs Liquid Ultra with cooper ~ how good they soldering together.
> Even beater reaction with silver and gold (same marks as in cooper) that's way the product came with kind of sand paper for cleaning.


that Cu GiGant is beautiful. Sven and the crew didn't have it yet when they made this one... jelly!

you probably don't need the fan rail. buy 2x200 (or 180mm) fans top and bottom - will push plenty of air.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Is the same CPU don't need to fix it. The Physics Score in Fire Strike will be always bigger that the 3DMark 11.
> I love your Airplex GIGANT 1680, just order one in Cooper to use it with Aquadusct 720 Mark IV.
> 
> I will blow on it my 3.5 Ton Whole House Air Conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like those Proof Cool Labs Liquid Ultra with cooper ~ how good they soldering together.
> Even beater reaction with silver and gold (same marks as in cooper) that's way the product came with kind of sand paper for cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that Cu GiGant is beautiful. Sven and the crew didn't have it yet when they made this one... jelly!
> 
> you probably don't need the fan rail. buy 2x200 (or 180mm) fans top and bottom - will push plenty of air.
Click to expand...

for benchmarks just 1x180 on the bottom and the Whole House Air Conditioner on the top








What I don't understand if the fan rail will be installed in the interior or exterior of the gigant, buy them just in case as I hate waiting.
I think the 200 mm fan can be installed only on the top of the GiGant not on the interior top and bottom. The say "One 170-180 mm fan can be installed into the top cover of the radiator as well as into the base", you know beater as you have one.
Combining the Aquaduct with GiGant at this flow

will be a mind blown


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gallium/aluminum makes a true alloy/amalgam. clu is probably ga/indium/tin (replaced mercury in thermometers years ago). Only used the stuff on a delidded 3770K. haven't yet really needed it for cpus or gpus.


I used it on my 3570k delid, then used it to mount my old nickel blocks. No issues with nickel @ all. Not even staining really. The strange thing (not really) is that there is very little reaction with the copper IHS. Probably because it is crap-grade-mixed metal something or other.


----------



## MAGNUM01Case

4K om 3GB ram is not working os Good you bred more ram


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My best physics score in FS is 17,823 at 4.7GHz on my 4930K. Is that low too?


----------



## alancsalt

Something like 17845 on FS Extreme http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/828002

and 18231 in FS http://www.3dmark.com/fs/581740 for me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah I definitely need a new CPU... :/


----------



## valkeriefire

Fellow Titan owners....

The Evga 1300w PSU IS ON SALE today at 3pm. $160 AR. It will probably sell out so buy it early.

www.overclock.net/t/1484044/newegg-evga-1300w-gold-modular-psu-highly-rated-160ar-today-only-3pm/0_30


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I would've been all over this a month ago before I realized that my PSU was not the problem...


----------



## degenn

What's up guys, proud new Titan owner. I'd like to apply for admission into the Titan Owner's Club.


















Happy to join the ranks! Muhahaha!


----------



## skupples

*Welcome to the World's fastest Dinosaur Club!*


----------



## L36

They shipped it. Brand new sealed. Lets hope I'm not getting a cinder block.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> What's up guys, proud new Titan owner. I'd like to apply for admission into the Titan Owner's Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to join the ranks! Muhahaha!


welcome mate. There is a ton of information in this thread to help you. In need just ask here.










BTW Guys and Gals, the EK blocks for titan regular are end of life????


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Proof Cool Labs Liquid Ultra doesn't get along well with copper. Told you I would show you this a few weeks back, welp finally got around to doing a rebuild, so here it is.


Wow thanks









I just readed the last 5 pages. How long did you keept it with liquid metal?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome to the World's fastest Dinosaur Club!*


Yap! Velociraptor fast! A real VelociTITAN!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> for benchmarks just 1x180 on the bottom and the Whole House Air Conditioner on the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand if the fan rail will be installed in the interior or exterior of the gigant, buy them just in case as I hate waiting.
> *I think the 200 mm fan can be installed only on the top of the GiGant not on the interior top and bottom*. The say "One 170-180 mm fan can be installed into the top cover of the radiator as well as into the base", you know beater as you have one.
> Combining the Aquaduct with GiGant at this flow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be a mind blown
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you can install 2 fans no problem. top and bottom, both exhaust.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> My best physics score in FS is 17,823 at 4.7GHz on my 4930K. Is that low too?


that's about right for 4.7 I think... but you deserve a better CPU !!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Wow thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just readed the last 5 pages. How long did you keept it with liquid metal?


4-5 months.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAGNUM01Case*
> 
> 4K om 3GB ram is not working os Good you bred more ram


Opinions are somewhat divided on that. I run 3840x2400 on a 780Ti without any problems at all. I suspect you'll find you only need more VRAM if you also want to crank up AA which is unlikely to yield an obvious non-placebo difference at high pixel densities.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Opinions are somewhat divided on that. I run 3840x2400 on a 780Ti without any problems at all. I suspect you'll find you only need more VRAM if you also want to crank up AA which is unlikely to yield an obvious non-placebo difference at high pixel densities.


^^This. with a 28 inch 4K monitor, AA is essentially meaningless.


----------



## skupples

Buddy of mine picked up the $600 4K Dell monitor. He had it up and running for all of 30-40 minutes before packaging it up then sending it back. Said the latency was just too obscenely bad, even when working on the desktop.

pushing it with 2x 780s.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Buddy of mine picked up the $600 4K Dell monitor. He had it up and running for all of 30-40 minutes before packaging it up then sending it back. Said the latency was just too obscenely bad, even when working on the desktop.
> 
> pushing it with 2x 780s.


And I'm about to tell you that latency on a 10 year old [email protected] running off a single 780Ti (and on most games even a 680) is more than fine even for gaming. Don't assume that you will have the same perception as others.

Just out of interest, how was he running it? Did he run it off a single DVI port or something similar that might limit it to 30Hz?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^This. with a 28 inch 4K monitor, AA is essentially meaningless.


Doesnt AA at that pixel density actually make the PQ worse as it just blurs edges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Buddy of mine picked up the $600 4K Dell monitor. He had it up and running for all of 30-40 minutes before packaging it up then sending it back. Said the latency was just too obscenely bad, even when working on the desktop.
> 
> pushing it with 2x 780s.


Samsung releases the U28D590D 28in 4k in a couple days. It has 1ms (GTG) response time and 4k @ 60hz via DP 1.2. It is TN though, but with its 1 billion color support, it should come close to IPS panel quality, except for viewing angles. I would be all over it if it had DP 1.2a for the upcoming Freesync. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=ac655dd97ae840db9964f5c9e2877b81&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=0JC-0007-00009&cm_sp=


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> And I'm about to tell you that latency on a 10 year old [email protected] running off a single 780Ti (and on most games even a 680) is more than fine even for gaming. Don't assume that you will have the same perception as others.
> 
> Just out of interest, how was he running it? Did he run it off a single DVI port or something similar that might limit it to 30Hz?


that dell IS a 30Hz monitor.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> And I'm about to tell you that latency on a 10 year old [email protected] running off a single 780Ti (and on most games even a 680) is more than fine even for gaming. Don't assume that you will have the same perception as others.
> 
> Just out of interest, how was he running it? Did he run it off a single DVI port or something similar that might limit it to 30Hz?


He couldn't find a way around the 30hz, though he didn't have an MST hub, and i'm not versed on how those actually function. Dell pretty much rolled up a ball of monitor scraps, called it a monitor & put it out there. He said it was even unbearable for desktop work in photoshop & the like.

full size DP.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey quad titan guys,,, what id this guy saying in this post? Nvidia does not allow pcie 3.0 for a quad set up? huh?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The more I see of 4k the more I'm sure I'm going for the first 50" 4k TV I find that is capable of 60Hz. I just can't wait to set that sucker up on my desk and play some BF4 at 3840 x 2160!


----------



## skupples

I would love some 4k, but what am i going to do with this WSGF XXL 5x1 stand?!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I like my multi-monitor display setup as well but a 50" 4k monitor would fill all my display needs without having to deal with bezels and other compromises. The resolution is so high that even at 50" text and things of that nature would still look sharp and crisp while the sheer size of the screen would allow for as much multi-tasking as I could ever need. I just think it would be the perfect solution for me provided I can get at least 60 FPS out of it in games...


----------



## gordan

IIRC HDMI 1.4 standard should provide enough bandwidth for 60Hz at 3840x2400.


----------



## L36

Question.
I'm installing my EK block on the titan tomorrow. Should I put thermal pads on the R22 and R33 inductors for cooling?
Thanks.


----------



## valkeriefire

*Is the Titan Black PCB close to or identical to the Standard Titan PCB?* I want to buy a Titan Black ACX cooler, but I don't know if it will fit a standard Titan. The Titan Black ACX fits 780Ti, and my 780/Titan XSPC block fits 780Tis, so I suppose it should fit.

Does anyone know for sure?

Here is the cooler to which I am refering.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> *Is the Titan Black PCB close to or identical to the Standard Titan PCB?* I want to buy a Titan Black ACX cooler, but I don't know if it will fit a standard Titan. The Titan Black ACX fits 780Ti, and my 780/Titan XSPC block fits 780Tis, so I suppose it should fit.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> Here is the cooler to which I am refering.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2


Most likely no...But I can´t give you a definite answer. Although even EVGA does not list the titan regular as compatible with this model of the acx.

*EDIT- you can have a definite answer about that asking the EVGA representative in house (Jacobs I think)*


----------



## gordan

Titan, Titan Black, 780 and 780Ti reference PCBs are all the same AFAICT.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Question.
> I'm installing my EK block on the titan tomorrow. Should I put thermal pads on the R22 and R33 inductors for cooling?
> Thanks.


search the Thread about thermal pads (with pictures) around Christmas last year. You will find the posts dealing with that. I personally put thermal pads on both.

*EDIT- here we go but there are others posts around Christmas.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21860*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I like my multi-monitor display setup as well but a 50" 4k monitor would fill all my display needs without having to deal with bezels and other compromises. The resolution is so high that even at 50" text and things of that nature would still look sharp and crisp while the sheer size of the screen would allow for as much multi-tasking as I could ever need. I just think it would be the perfect solution for me provided I can *get at least 60 FPS out of it in games*...


what really bugs me is that nearly all the 4K panels are 60Hz capable (or more) ... the early releases are crippled by signal bandwidth and transceiver licensing. I'm on that 50" 4K60 panel as soon as it's out too. Watch for the Korean and Chinese OEMs...


----------



## skupples

The PCBs are near identical, the only difference are the extra VRMs, I how ever haven't seen anyone measure them with calipers, so there could be minor 1-2mm changes that throw things off. EK claims that while the Titan black block will fit on a Titan, the Titan black acrylic TOP will NOT fit on a Titan FC-SE block.


----------



## Cata76ers

Guys I wonder if anyone has bios Titan black releasing only voltage to 1.21v but with the Boost enabled!


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> search the Thread about thermal pads (with pictures) around Christmas last year. You will find the posts dealing with that. I personally put thermal pads on both.
> 
> *EDIT- here we go but there are others posts around Christmas.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21860*


Thanks. Good thing I have some 0.5mm pads left over.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Question.
> I'm installing my EK block on the titan tomorrow. Should I put thermal pads on the R22 and R33 inductors for cooling?
> Thanks.


Its a *MUST DO*!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## turtletrax

Anyone with the AquaComputers Titan block know the thickness of heat tape required to hit those inductors properly? I havent got my blocks yet, but from what I have read the memory gets thermal grease, not pads. This makes me wonder what the VRM and inductors get.

I tried to get EK blocks but could not find the long blocks in Nickel/Plexi anywhere. My rig is Inverted ATX and really wanted clear tops....

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtletrax*
> 
> Anyone with the AquaComputers Titan block know the thickness of heat tape required to hit those inductors properly? I havent got my blocks yet, but from what I have read the memory gets thermal grease, not pads. This makes me wonder what the VRM and inductors get.
> 
> I tried to get EK blocks but could not find the long blocks in Nickel/Plexi anywhere. My rig is Inverted ATX and really wanted clear tops....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


They should come with directions, you should also be able to find PDF directions on the aquacomputer website. You are correct that some of the secondary components use TIM over tape, I guess because they are milling to an even closer spec.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm afraid I don't know anything about the AC Titan blocks but I will say that that is one hella sexy block you got there!


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Buddy of mine picked up the $600 4K Dell monitor. He had it up and running for all of 30-40 minutes before packaging it up then sending it back. Said the latency was just too obscenely bad, even when working on the desktop.
> 
> pushing it with 2x 780s.


Recently pp here just told me that spending time in looking for low latency isn't worth it....

I sure think it is, if it is too high for desktop use it means that 4k screens can have way more latency than the ones with already high latency around 30-45ms.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> Physics Score18189 for my Fire Strike position 8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Bout time you fixed that thing. Told you it was borked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? we were talking 3DMK11... FS physics with that overclock should get you ~ 18500. But hey, as long as you're happy with it. cool.
Click to expand...

OK OK OK.. I understand now!!?
Just received my new 4960X RMA today (19 hours shipping).. don't have time right now for change it but.. next week I will upgrade my PSU & all achrylic tubing (with out stickers







) and bring it back to 3DMARK for kick off same 780ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition with my Old Lady Titan








3-Way SLI, j.k. jpmboy.
















If you looking for Entertainment over the net (seen enough porn or your's dvr broken) you welcome to my dailymotion channel (with yours 4K monitor) 3,000+ Full HD uploads.








Your's







the one and only... HUMAN SLINKY







veniamin


----------



## saeedkunna

http://postimg.org/image/pv4qehmf7/full/
adult image sharing
I got my titan black and will install and try it tommrow now i have tow titan's titan black and the old one (i think i will sell the old and get another black) but for now i will try it as physx with black eddtion see how it will perform







i wish there was way to sli this togther that would've save me alot:thumb:


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Recently pp here just told me that spending time in looking for low latency isn't worth it....
> 
> I sure think it is, if it is too high for desktop use it means that 4k screens can have way more latency than the ones with already high latency around 30-45ms.


I notice you conveniently ignored that later post that reveals that those 4K screens were running at 30Hz. I'll leave it as a maths exercise for the interested to work out what that implies for the lower limit of the average latency.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I notice you conveniently ignored that later post that reveals that those 4K screens were running at 30Hz. I'll leave it as a maths exercise for the interested to work out what that implies for the lower limit of the average latency.


You "notice that I conveniently ignored".

Gordan Im not here at the kindergarten.
I didn't see the post about the hz.


----------



## Swolern

Any multiple Titan owners looking for the best 1200-1350w PSU, Shilka is doing a roundup to compare them. We put these PSUs through the mill when overvolting these cards.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1483789/1200-1350-watts-comparison-thread


----------



## skupples

very nice, did he leave his anti-corsair bias out of it?


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome to the World's fastest Dinosaur Club!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> welcome mate. There is a ton of information in this thread to help you. In need just ask here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! Velociraptor fast! A real VelociTITAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks, guys -- happy to be here! I'm sure I'll be putting the info contained in this thread to good use







. Love the dinosaur references btw


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Thanks, guys -- happy to be here! I'm sure I'll be putting the info contained in this thread to good use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love the dinosaur references btw


You just need to ask, we will be happy to help!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Panther Al

Well, mentioned much (very much) earlier in the thread, I was looking at putting my cards finally under water. So, taking Skupps advice, sold my AC Silver block, and flipped that money into a EK buy. In the next few days, it will be time to drown my system in EK glory.

I figure 480mm in rads should be enough for a 3820 and a pair of Titans, so it aught to be fun. First time playing with water.


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They should come with directions, you should also be able to find PDF directions on the aquacomputer website. You are correct that some of the secondary components use TIM over tape, I guess because they are milling to an even closer spec.


Can't seem to get onto their website to grab directions. Would grab thermal pads right now if I knew what thickness. It's been so long I guess I can wait a bit longer







I have been waiting to get blocks then do my hard tube. I have had Murderbox #22 since 08 and never finished it LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm afraid I don't know anything about the AC Titan blocks but I will say that that is one hella sexy block you got there!


They are quite beautiful. And I am getting two! Muahahaha! I know they aren't the best performers, but it seems no-one had any of the EK long blocks in plexi/nickel and I waited forever for those and backplates to come into stock. I just gave up after awhile. I will snap picks when I get it all hooked up. Worst part will be my MB Forma MKII will be ready by then I bet


----------



## Jpmboy

well... I've been testing this 295x2 and so far, aside from the Fischer-Price AIO cooler, no waterblocks yet, and can't send 4K to my 4K30Hz panel (ugh - no way my wife will part with the samsung 4k). it's actually a pretty fast dual gpu card. 26133 3Dmk11 with cpu at 4.8.
So... [heresy to follow] thinking of parting with my 2 EK-Blocked Titans. Think there is a market for used Titans?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... I've been testing this 295x2 and so far, aside from the Fischer-Price AIO cooler, no waterblocks yet, and can't send 4K to my 4K30Hz panel (ugh - no way my wife will part with the samsung 4k). it's actually a pretty fast dual gpu card. 26133 3Dmk11 with cpu at 4.8.
> So... [heresy to follow] thinking of parting with my 2 EK-Blocked Titans. Think there is a market for used Titans?


im sure there is, I would love to get some titans to play with but my budget says no :-(


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well... I've been testing this 295x2 and so far, aside from the Fischer-Price AIO cooler, no waterblocks yet, and can't send 4K to my 4K30Hz panel (ugh - no way my wife will part with the samsung 4k). it's actually a pretty fast dual gpu card. 26133 3Dmk11 with cpu at 4.8.
> So... [heresy to follow] thinking of parting with my 2 EK-Blocked Titans. Think there is a market for used Titans?


they seem to be going for 6 on the low, 8+ on the high.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> very nice, did he leave his anti-corsair bias out of it?


Haha, doubtful!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Haha, doubtful!


LOL....corsair PSUs have worked out fine for me, and at the last count, I had two 1200ax, one 750, along with a 1600 thermaltake and a 800 silverstone.
Haven't had any issues with Corsair.


----------



## L36

Got my black installed and flashed with skyn3t BIOS. I got a score of like 2700 in valley with the latest wonder driver along with TDP set to 140%. Isn't this bit low? My old titan at stock got that....

Can some one with a titan black and skyn3t BIOS with 1006 core with TDP disabled run valley and post your score here?
Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> they seem to be going for 6 on the low, 8+ on the high.


so 8-something with EK blocks maybe. If a WB for this 295x2 comes out (watching Aquacomputer closly) I may switch this into my 2700K box and sell the (faithful) titans.


----------



## skupples

Iv'e been debating throwing up the Titans in exchanged for tri-fire-290x-lightnings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv'e been debating throwing up the Titans in exchanged for tri-fire-290x-lightnings.


not sure that would yeild any better performance vs your triSli... but I can say that this 295x2 at stock volts and with the Fischer-Price watercooler is about = to 2 titans in Sli, maybe a little faster.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv'e been debating throwing up the Titans in exchanged for tri-fire-290x-lightnings.


Them Lightnings are kinda disappointing- no real binning done on the GPU cores at all.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so 8-something with EK blocks maybe. If a WB for this 295x2 comes out (watching Aquacomputer closly) I may switch this into my 2700K box and *sell the (faithful) titans*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv'e been debating throwing up the *Titans in exchanged for tri-fire-290x-lightnings*.


*HERESY!!!!!!!*


















You guys side-grading just to play with new toys?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure that would yeild any better performance vs your triSli... but I can say that this 295x2 at stock volts and with the *Fischer-Price* watercooler is about = to 2 titans in Sli, maybe a little faster.












Ask Sven (aka Shoggy). He should have a clear idea when the 295 block will come out. That thing looks gorgeous and huge...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *HERESY!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You guys side-grading just to play with new toys*?


well.... yes!









with a voltage bump I really think this 295x2 will rock.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well.... yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a voltage bump I really think this 295x2 will rock.


Again, pics of the "thing" with the Fischer-Price watercooler overvolted beating the Titans or didn't happen!!!!









JK aside, hope you are well my Friend!









Ed


----------



## Asus11

no longer a titan owner! sold the titan & bought 2 x 780s for the same price lol

fair well titan owners! its been a good ride


















780s arrived today mwhaha time to get playing


----------



## bahadirkazan

Which bios have best o.c potential in all these bioses bro ?


----------



## gordan

The Nvidia engineering BIOS posted on hwbot. It is completely derestricted, so be careful. It also has the fan speed limit all the way up at 5200rpm.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Again, pics of the "thing" with the Fischer-Price watercooler overvolted beating the Titans or didn't happen!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK aside, hope you are well my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Crappy phone pic... but seriously, this thing is making over 26K in 3Dmk11, high 18K in firestrike, and 120FPS in heaven at stock volts with thermal throttling amok.

sli/cfx 15 and 16: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20
I know, 49xx vs 39xx. but check the graphics scores.



doin' well bro! hope you are too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The 295X2 is total beast mode! Best dual GPU card ever made IMO. Of course I'd still rather stick with my Titans!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Crappy phone pic... but seriously, this thing is making over 26K in 3Dmk11, high 18K in firestrike, and 120FPS in heaven at stock volts with thermal throttling amok.
> 
> sli/cfx 15 and 16: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20
> I know, 49xx vs 39xx. but check the graphics scores.
> 
> 
> 
> doin' well bro! hope you are too.


All is fine!









Wow! A Fischer-Price watercooler on a Lego brick! Cool!








Seriously now, its a nice card!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 295X2 is total beast mode! Best dual GPU card ever made IMO. Of course I'd still rather stick with my Titans!


Indeed! Lets see what Nvidia has up their sleeve on a dual card for the masses, not some Z$$$ "thing"!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> All is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! A Fischer-Price watercooler on a Lego brick! Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously now, its a nice card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! Lets see what Nvidia has up their sleeve on a dual card for the masses, *not some Z$$$ "thing"!*


that AIO is such a handicap... why they just didn't bring out a "grownup" water-blocked version at launch... it's a halo (AMD) product. NV dual GK110 card will be on par with a set of Foose rims!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The 295X2 is total beast mode! Best dual GPU card ever made IMO. Of course I'd still rather stick with my Titans!


They are great cards. A decision to sell mine (maybe) will not be easy.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey all. Just acquired a gtx TITAN! I wasn't expecting it, so this is my first time popping in here. Right now its going to stay stock, but as soon as I have funds to put it under water I will need to know what I am doing as far as running it at 1.212 volts.

I think it has previously been unlocked, but I don't quite know if it is now in my system. Maybe someone can direct me on how to check the current state of the card. I went from a 660 non-ti, to this, so it is hard to tell if everything is all good.


----------



## skupples

The card will not remain "unlocked" (if you are refering to voltage access beyond 1.212) if it has been pulled from the computer that had the crack active. How ever, it may have a modified bios w/ 1.212V access. Best way to check this (most of the time) is to open GPU-Z & check the bios or sub-vendor tag. It should say something like "Generic" or "Nvidia" instead of evga/asus or the like. I would post a screenshot, but i'm on a 6xxx series Juniper right now.

Welcome to the party. I'll try to stick around until Pascal.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The card will not remain "unlocked" (if you are refering to voltage access beyond 1.212) if it has been pulled from the computer that had the crack active. How ever, it may have a modified bios w/ 1.212V access. Best way to check this (most of the time) is to open GPU-Z & check the bios or sub-vendor tag. It should say something like "Generic" or "Nvidia" instead of evga/asus or the like. I would post a screenshot, but i'm on a 6xxx series Juniper right now.
> 
> Welcome to the party. I'll try to stick around until Pascal.


It says EVGA, but it was an ASUS card.... Does this mean the bios has been modded?


----------



## skupples

Sounds like it. @Occamrazor should be able to verify if it is one of the local team's bios.

Looks like it is on the Rev 1(1006 baseclock) Skyn3t bios, as the Rev 2 is built upon the Asus bios.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like it. @Occamrazor should be able to verify if it is one of the local team's bios.
> 
> Looks like it is on the Rev 1(1006 baseclock) Skyn3t bios, as the Rev 2 is built upon the Asus bios.


Ok thank you. As it sits now, without any tweaking in gpu tweak, its safe to run without burning it up haha?


----------



## dpoverlord

Anyone see EVGA 6GB 780? reads like a Titan and is $549
http://www.evga.com/articles/00830/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Ok thank you. As it sits now, without any tweaking in gpu tweak, its safe to run without burning it up haha?


should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Anyone see EVGA 6GB 780? reads like a Titan and is $549
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00830/


Reads like a titan w/ only 12SMX. missing ~400 cores & 8 texture mapping units.

Titan has been out for almost 15-16 months now. to be expected. Seems these 6gb 780s only exist due to Maxwell delays.


----------



## skupples

@Occamrazor or anyone else... Need some advice, found this on the back of my Titan. Looks like Corrosion on/in/around the C220 cap.


----------



## gordan

Could be solder residue. Is it a refurb card? If it's new, I wouldn't worry about it. You've got the warranty if it ever goes pop.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Could be solder residue. Is it a refurb card? If it's new, I wouldn't worry about it. You've got the warranty if it ever goes pop.


Eh, she is about 12 months old @ this point. Not refurb. Put the magnifying glass up to it. the right side of the cap is slightly rusted, but not too worried about it. <3 EVGA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Occamrazor or anyone else... Need some advice, found this on the back of my Titan. Looks like Corrosion on/in/around the C220 cap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Still working - right? May have picked up some moisture some how? But really looks to be only on the solder smutz. Brush it off with a stiff tooth brush, should be fine. If you are worried, lightly cover with a non-dielectric grease (p-jelly) and wipe off thoroughly - you'll leave behind an invisible "film".

you're in florida man. I use to leave stuff in my condo, AC and DH running constantly... rubber turned into pudding, metal (of every kind) got corroded, and fabrics got brittle. What's with that?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @Occamrazor or anyone else... Need some advice, found this on the back of my Titan. Looks like Corrosion on/in/around the C220 cap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I does looks like the cleaning past or the solution found in solder to keep the spot clean after the soldering was done. is burning with the heat generated from the PCI-E pins and the chip itself. do you have any way to measure the thermal in that area?

A small leak from your loop? chemical mixed with water with excessive heat leave a white spot while dry. even water with a very small portion of minerals.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Still working - right? May have picked up some moisture some how? But really looks to be only on the solder smutz. Brush it off with a stiff tooth brush, should be fine. If you are worried, lightly cover with a non-dielectric grease (p-jelly) and wipe off thoroughly - you'll leave behind an invisible "film".
> 
> you're in florida man. I use to leave stuff in my condo, AC and DH running constantly... rubber turned into pudding, metal (of every kind) got corroded, and fabrics got brittle. What's with that?


We luckily have an "April Air" machine. Controls humidity. We try to keep the house @ 60%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I does looks like the cleaning past or the solution found in solder to keep the spot clean after the soldering was done. is burning with the heat generated from the PCI-E pins and the chip itself. do you have any way to measure the thermal in that area?
> 
> A small leak from your loop? chemical mixed with water with excessive heat leave a white spot while dry. even water with a very small portion of minerals.


It's possible some water got on it while it was in the off position. I would rule out water contact while on, as that would likely cause a burn, then that green stuff would be there. hopefully it is just flux, and I never noticed it before now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We luckily have an "April Air" machine. Controls humidity. We try to keep the house @ 60%.
> It's possible some water got on it while it was in the off position. I would rule out water contact while on, as that would likely cause a burn, then that green stuff would be there. hopefully it is just flux, and I never noticed it before now.


makes me want to open the TJ09 and check


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Eh, she is about 12 months old @ this point. Not refurb. Put the magnifying glass up to it. the right side of the cap is slightly rusted, but not too worried about it. <3 EVGA.


Send the pic to Jacob, if its still under warranty RMA it:



Look around the C220, all corroded!

Sorry Man!


----------



## skupples

Thanks for the blow up. It definitely looks beat to hell when I look @ it under the scope.

Threw a picture over to Jacob. Not a huge deal if I have to RMA it, they will send me another one ASAP.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the blow up. It definitely looks beat to hell when I look @ it under the scope.
> 
> Threw a picture over to Jacob. Not a huge deal if I have to RMA it, they will send me another one ASAP.


Better safe than sorry!


----------



## skupples

yeasaaahhh... Easier to get it out now, than do a tear down later.


----------



## cstkl1

Any advice on how to mod a titan black bios??
Need to increase the powerlimit.
Currently its running +180 on core n +500 on mem. Powerlimit keeps it under 1.2v. Always arnd 1.125 1189.
Default 889/7000


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Any advice on how to mod a titan z bios??
> Need to increase the powerlimit.
> Currently its running +180 on core n +500 on mem. Powerlimit keeps it under 1.2v. Always arnd 1.125 1189.
> Default 889/7000


what the performance like at those clocks? benchmark numbers please


----------



## cstkl1

Ok in abit. Any benchmark in particular?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Any advice on how to mod a titan z bios??
> Need to increase the powerlimit.
> Currently its running +180 on core n +500 on mem. Powerlimit keeps it under 1.2v. Always arnd 1.125 1189.
> Default 889/7000


Send me the bios to take a look!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me the bios to take a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Pmed.

Out a bit. Need to drop maid to the train station.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Pmed.
> 
> Out a bit. Need to drop maid to the train station.


This is a Titan Black bios! The Titan Z you have is from ASUS?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This is a Titan Black bios! The Titan Z you have is from ASUS?


Zotac.
http://imgbox.com/FSOaVNpq


----------



## skupples

titan Z =/= Titan Black.

in other news. EVGA approved RMA (surprise surprise!) this GPU has 3x serial numbers. The stickers on the card don't match, and the sticker on the box doesn't match either of the numbers on the card! Wonder what the hell the previous owner did to it. Anyone else find it interesting that it happens to be the card I purchased used?


----------



## Kane2207

I wonder why that Zotac box says DX11 but my original Asus Titan box states 11.1?

Edit - because Asus appear to be a little confused, even on their own site


----------



## cstkl1

Eh sorry redit. Crap meant black. Oops


----------



## cstkl1

Was talking so much abt the z to a friend actually wrote z. Sorry. Anyway help on mod this bios.

Sorry again ppl


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Was talking so much abt the z to a friend actually wrote z. Sorry. Anyway help on mod this bios.
> 
> Sorry again ppl












The Titan Black bios is in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ok in abit. Any benchmark in particular?


maybe valley extreme HD, or Firestrike , firestrike-extreme... what ever gpu benchmark you have.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> titan Z =/= Titan Black.
> 
> in other news. EVGA approved RMA (surprise surprise!) this GPU has 3x serial numbers. The stickers on the card don't match, and the sticker on the box doesn't match either of the numbers on the card! Wonder what the hell the previous owner did to it. Anyone else find it interesting that it happens to be the card I purchased used?


all depends on the seller's ethics.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe valley extreme HD, or Firestrike , firestrike-extreme... what ever gpu benchmark you have.


you wanna bench off against my 6570 HD 6000 Juniper!?

=( I wonder why this GPU has 3 different serial numbers. I hope EVGA doesn't take that out on me. Frigging figures, used EBAY GPU is the one with issues.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Titan Black bios is in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Y the two edition 980/1006??

100% is 300watts and 200% is 600watts for the power limit?
Isnt the reference card max at 300watts

Fan speeds. afaik default bios can run 20-100%or is the reported RPM fake on the original bios?

sorry new to this just want to be sure.


----------



## Majentrix

In theory, could I use four Titans for SLI, and a fifth for dedicated phsyx?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> In theory, could I use four Titans for SLI, and a fifth for dedicated phsyx?


I don't think so, and you wouldn't want to. Physx is going to dedicate its self to one of those four GPUs in programs that use PhysX. Example: Metro Last Light dedicates physX to my 3rd card.


----------



## L36

Gamed with this OC, solid.
Impressed with this sample, OC way better than my 290X.
Does anyone know how to enable voltage control in afterburner or I have to use EVGA precision?


----------



## skupples

EVGA approved my RMA, but only allowed Standard RMA due to it being previously registered.

anyone dealt with a non-Cross-ship EVGA RMA? I'm going to be royally pissed if this delays my rebuild multiple weeks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Does anybody here know if the Titan supports DP 1.2? I'm assuming it does but was wondering if I coould try out that new Samsung 28" 4k monitor with the Titans? It supports DP 1.2 so in theory I'd just need a DP 1.2 cable, right?

Btw Skup, the card wasn't actually messing up right? Seems like too much hassle to me to RMA for that little bit of corrosion since its not actually malfunctioning. Then again, with the irregularities with the serial and the fact that it was used, maybe its best to go ahead and swap it out now with something you know is correct from EVGA. Just sucks about the waiting...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe valley extreme HD, or Firestrike , firestrike-extreme... what ever gpu benchmark you have.




had to back down the mem to 7800. funny it worked well in diagnostic mode. but in full windows running there was artifacts.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody here know if the Titan supports DP 1.2? I'm assuming it does but was wondering if I coould try out that new Samsung 28" 4k monitor with the Titans? It supports DP 1.2 so in theory I'd just need a DP 1.2 cable, right?
> 
> Btw Skup, the card wasn't actually messing up right? Seems like too much hassle to me to RMA for that little bit of corrosion since its not actually malfunctioning. Then again, with the irregularities with the serial and the fact that it was used, maybe its best to go ahead and swap it out now with something you know is correct from EVGA. Just sucks about the waiting...


Not sure about the DP Standards, but i'm almost positive Titans use DP1.2...

I was able to get them to give me a cross ship after some harassment, the only down side is that I had to put down a full MSRP collateral payment. Normally they only charge you $1 collateral when cross shipping.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> titan Z =/= Titan Black.
> 
> in other news. EVGA approved RMA (surprise surprise!) this GPU has 3x serial numbers. The stickers on the card don't match, and the sticker on the box doesn't match either of the numbers on the card! Wonder what the hell the previous owner did to it. Anyone else find it interesting that it happens to be the card I purchased used?


This happen to me with my first Titan I bought off a guy used. The box serial number and card serial number did not match. So, I just used the one on the card, and my RMA went through EVGA fine.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Does anybody here know if the Titan supports DP 1.2? I'm assuming it does but was wondering if I coould try out that new Samsung 28" 4k monitor with the Titans? It supports DP 1.2 so in theory I'd just need a DP 1.2 cable, right?
> 
> Btw Skup, the card wasn't actually messing up right? Seems like too much hassle to me to RMA for that little bit of corrosion since its not actually malfunctioning. Then again, with the irregularities with the serial and the fact that it was used, maybe its best to go ahead and swap it out now with something you know is correct from EVGA. Just sucks about the waiting...


I'll let you know on the 29th? My Sammy is due at my door then, and I will be pulling it out and putting it to the test then.


----------



## cstkl1

[@OccamRazor]
how much safer is it to push the TDp limit. btw ty for this bios. its awesome.

so 100 = 300watts ( it his for real or the gc really taking 300watts??)

currently running 120% which is 360watts

will increasing the tdp limit way above spec kill the card?? i didnt see the 12v flux so i suspect its fail safe to lower the temps.

anybody??


----------



## skupples

TDP just means the card can use that much power, not that it IS using that much power.

If you are on air I would stop @ 1.212V, water... different story.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> TDP just means the card can use that much power, not that it IS using that much power.
> 
> If you are on air I would stop @ 1.212V, water... different story.


wont increase the voltage . so tdp is sky the limit.

is there a correlation from core speed to tdp limit until hit a wall which is normally the GPU temp limit??? Above was hitting 89C at one point. so maybe might just go another 13 and increase the tdp a bit more.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA approved my RMA, but only allowed Standard RMA due to it being previously registered.
> 
> anyone dealt with a non-Cross-ship EVGA RMA? I'm going to be royally pissed if this delays my rebuild multiple weeks.


You should count yourself lucky that they honoured the warranty at all. With all other manufacturers the warranties are not transferable from the original owner. Not to mention that they agreed to RMA the card when it isn't actually faulty, which again, no other manufacturer would do.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well it is EVGA....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Y the two edition 980/1006??
> *2 Flavors! 980 and 1006! Some want less clocks if you can believe that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 100% is 300watts and 200% is 600watts for the power limit?
> *Yes!*
> Isnt the reference card max at 300watts
> *No, its 250W!*
> Fan speeds. afaik default bios can run 20-100%or is the reported RPM fake on the original bios?
> *On the stock cooler with one fan it is, on custom cooling the RPM's vary!*
> sorry new to this just want to be sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> 
> Gamed with this OC, solid.
> Impressed with this sample, OC way better than my 290X.
> Does anyone know how to enable voltage control in afterburner or I have to use EVGA precision?


Read my OC guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE* , has a link to my other voltage mod guide or you can check my SIG for links, you have it all there!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to back down the mem to 7800. funny it worked well in diagnostic mode. but in full windows running there was artifacts.


You have no control on memory voltage, 80% of failed OC's including those with high core clocks wondering why the scores are so low in benchmarks, are due to memory failure and still people keep pumping voltage to the core!








In games memory OC is almost pointless (with some exceptions) as the GK110 has a huge memory bandwidth, it only gives you good numbers in some benchmarks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> [@OccamRazor]
> how much safer is it to push the TDp limit. btw ty for this bios. its awesome.
> so 100 = 300watts ( it his for real or the gc really taking 300watts??)
> currently running 120% which is 360watts
> will increasing the tdp limit way above spec kill the card?? i didnt see the 12v flux so i suspect its fail safe to lower the temps.
> anybody??


Read my article on TDP:

_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> wont increase the voltage . so tdp is sky the limit.
> is there a correlation from core speed to tdp limit until hit a wall which is normally the GPU temp limit??? Above was hitting 89C at one point. so maybe might just go another 13 and increase the tdp a bit more.


Power consumption varies from card to card, so no correlation!








That is a high temperature alright! Your VRM's must be frying close to 120C, the total current the VRM's can handle decreases with heat, remember that...

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## cstkl1

@Occamrazor

Thanks very informative.

So i take it 120C on heaven means death if i ran metro for any hour.
Backed down.
Reflashed back to stock bios.

Thinking now should i go back to watercooling which was a pain in the past.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Thanks very informative.
> 
> So i take it 120C on heaven means death if i ran metro for any hour.
> Backed down.
> Reflashed back to stock bios.
> 
> Thinking now should i go back to watercooling which was a pain in the past.


No, it means more heat, decreased components life and a higher chance of burning your card! While some VRM parts have a maximum operating temperature of 125C (but with reduced efficiency) others top out at 85C, so, its not wise to be on the maximum temperature limit all the time IMO!
Keep the core temp under 70/75C and you will be fine!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You should count yourself lucky that they honoured the warranty at all. With all other manufacturers the warranties are not transferable from the original owner. Not to mention that they agreed to RMA the card when it isn't actually faulty, which again, no other manufacturer would do.










This is why I ONLY buy GPUs from EVGA. They have *the most* liberal warranty service in the industry.

idk if I updated, I got them to allow for Standard Cross Ship, which means I had to pony up $999 collateral.

I sent the Ebay reseller an email asking if he knew anything about the mismatching serial #s. He pretty much responded with "HOW DARE YOU ACCUSE ME OF THIS" um... I didn't accuse you of anything... Guilty conscious much?


----------



## cstkl1

@Occamrazor

Pmed u bro but then thought somebody here might be able to answer since u guys all been doing it for some time

*Based on that titan black mod bios*

Btw not sure how far the Kepler Tweaker 1.27 has been updated so far but few interesting note on the power table
*First Question - Power Table*
1st is TDP
2nd is (No idea but i assume this is the min state of combine rails aka PCIE+6pin+8pin)
3rd PCIE lane
4th 6pin
5th 8pin
6th TDP - Software control i guess.

so why change 2,3,4,5??

doing a comparison with few 780ti no ref Classified Kingpin, Asus DC2, and Giga Ghz.
they change the 4th to same as 8pin
Asus and Giga Changed only the 6th on Def/Max tDP
Kingpin Changed 1st and 6th.

What i worry is i am overdrawing power from the pins/pcie lane if that is even possible.
*2nd Question - Boost State P05 GPC/XBAR/L2C/SYS*
Also noted the change in Common Tab to get rid of boost and fan speed limit and changing boost state to the common clock state fixed on p00/p02 profile

Question on P05 profile... on GPC/XBAR and L2C/SYS. Default is 1202.0/1081.5 and 1081.5/1202.0 but u put it as 692.5/623.5 and 623.5/692.5

Only The asus DC02 was same as ures
*3rd Question - Voltage Table*
Then on voltage table change the three first one to 1212.5mv-1212.5mv i Guess this is some limit thingy based on TDP Clock/3d CLock/Boost CLock. Guessing this y the fix clock so base clock can hit 1212.5

So if u or others dont mind answering. Really appreciate it.


----------



## L36

@OccamRazor
I did read your guide and followed the steps in setting up afterburner but still for some reason it wont let me do voltage control on my TB. This is beta 19.
EVGA precision works fine though but I dislike its interface, prefer afterburner.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> I did read your guide and followed the steps in setting up afterburner but still for some reason it wont let me do voltage control on my TB. This is beta 19.
> EVGA precision works fine though but I dislike its interface, prefer afterburner.


Make sure you enable voltage control via the options settings. Right Click on the hw monitor page >> properties>> general>> "Enable voltage control"

Also, delete the entire profiles folder, then re-open MSI-AB, then force it to close, if you are having issues getting the "must restart MSI AB" prompt,. This will allow a new set of profiles to generate.


----------



## nVIDIASLiRig

Here my SLi TITAN BLACK! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/w7cng/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Pmed u bro but then thought somebody here might be able to answer since u guys all been doing it for some time
> 
> *Based on that titan black mod bios*
> 
> Btw not sure how far the Kepler Tweaker 1.27 has been updated so far but few interesting note on the power table
> *First Question - Power Table*
> 1st is TDP
> 2nd is (No idea but i assume this is the min state of combine rails aka PCIE+6pin+8pin)
> 3rd PCIE lane
> 4th 6pin
> 5th 8pin
> 6th TDP - Software control i guess.
> 
> so why change 2,3,4,5??
> 
> doing a comparison with few 780ti no ref Classified Kingpin, Asus DC2, and Giga Ghz.
> they change the 4th to same as 8pin
> Asus and Giga Changed only the 6th on Def/Max tDP
> Kingpin Changed 1st and 6th.
> 
> What i worry is i am overdrawing power from the pins/pcie lane if that is even possible.
> *2nd Question - Boost State P05 GPC/XBAR/L2C/SYS*
> Also noted the change in Common Tab to get rid of boost and fan speed limit and changing boost state to the common clock state fixed on p00/p02 profile
> 
> Question on P05 profile... on GPC/XBAR and L2C/SYS. Default is 1202.0/1081.5 and 1081.5/1202.0 but u put it as 692.5/623.5 and 623.5/692.5
> 
> Only The asus DC02 was same as ures
> *3rd Question - Voltage Table*
> Then on voltage table change the three first one to 1212.5mv-1212.5mv i Guess this is some limit thingy based on TDP Clock/3d CLock/Boost CLock. Guessing this y the fix clock so base clock can hit 1212.5
> 
> So if u or others dont mind answering. Really appreciate it.


KBT does not read the entire bios, most changes with HEX are not visible with KBT!

Read my article on PCIE:

_"The PCI-E connecter has 6 pins. They are not all used for power. For the 6 pin connector, Pins 1 & 3 are 12V & each can carry 8 Amps. Pin 2 by spec is not connected (but i´ve never seen a PCIe cable with Pin 2 not connected...







)
Pins 4 & 6 are Com return lines. Pin5 is Com for sensing. Using 2 lines, you get 12V*8A*2= 192Watts, much over the required 75Watts. With an 8 pin PCI-E connector, 2 Com lines are added (4&8) not a 12V & Com. There, Pins 1,2,3 are 12V, Pin 4 is a Com for the 8 pin connector sensing, Pin 5,7,8 are Com return lines, & pin 6 is for the 6 pin connector sensing. Using that config, 12V*8Amp*3=288 Watts, much over the required 150Watts.
There aren't 4 12V pins on the 8 pin connector, only 3, and 2 leads are used for sensing the connector type.

Default specs for PCIe specification 6-pin:




Default specs for PCIe specification 8-pin or 6+2:




BUT, (there is always a but right?







)The 12V, 5V, & 3.3V leads are spec'd at #18 gauge, which can carry a max of 10/11 Amps per #18 wire!

So that gives us:

*P(W) = I(A) × V(V)
6 Pin: 12V*10A*2= 240 W (But there is 3 12V lines) = 360W
8 Pin: 12V*10A*3= 360 W

MAX theoretical wattage supplied by PCIe lines = 720W*

Plus the *75W* (again default specs) from the PCIe slot in the motherboard you have a healthy *795W+* for your beast power hungry GK110 card!







"_

P states are the voltage set in bios for all the power states the GPU requires:

P00 = Maximum 3D state
P02 = Balanced 3D performance-power
*P05 = Middle idle state (Some video and applications use this level)*
P08 = Idle state

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> I did read your guide and followed the steps in setting up afterburner but still for some reason it wont let me do voltage control on my TB. This is beta 19.
> EVGA precision works fine though but I dislike its interface, prefer afterburner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you enable voltage control via the options settings. Right Click on the hw monitor page >> properties>> general>> "Enable voltage control"
> 
> Also, delete the entire profiles folder, then re-open MSI-AB, then force it to close, if you are having issues getting the "must restart MSI AB" prompt,. This will allow a new set of profiles to generate.


Like Skupp says!









Cheers all

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## dealio

EVGA RMA is fast as heyall. they will ship back in 1-2 days after they receive the card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Does anybody here know if the Titan supports DP 1.2? I'm assuming it does but was wondering if I coould try out that new Samsung 28" 4k monitor with the Titans? It supports DP 1.2 so in theory I'd just need a DP 1.2 cable, right?
> 
> Btw Skup, the card wasn't actually messing up right? Seems like too much hassle to me to RMA for that little bit of corrosion since its not actually malfunctioning. Then again, with the irregularities with the serial and the fact that it was used, maybe its best to go ahead and swap it out now with something you know is correct from EVGA. Just sucks about the waiting...


Hey Eric, it's DP 1.2 and works (great) with that monitor. just need to get a regular DP cable for 4K60. HDMI will be 4K30.

06G-P4-2790.pdf 792k .pdf file


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You should count yourself lucky that they honoured the warranty at all. With all other manufacturers the warranties are not transferable from the original owner. Not to mention that they agreed to RMA the card when it isn't actually faulty, which again, no other manufacturer would do.


It depends from manufacturer
Evga warranty is transferable
Xfx gives lifetime warranty, 1 time transferable. Outside USA it gets void if the card is opened, in USA the card should keep warranty also with brocken sticker on screws.
By zotac the card can be opened, can buy extra warranty of 5 years and then it can be transferred. No stickers on screws.
By gainward can't open card (stickers on screw) and I dunno if it can be transferred
By asus it can be transferred. No stickers on screws.

For who wants to put custom cooling I suggest evga and zotac, by both is fine if you change the cooler, check if nothing changed before buying the card.


----------



## gordan

Asus won't deal with the warranty directly at all - I tried. You absolutely have to go via the retailer. I can't see how it can possibly be transferable in any meaningful terms.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Asus won't deal with the warranty directly at all - I tried. You absolutely have to go via the retailer. I can't see how it can possibly be transferable in any meaningful terms.


The warranty is on the receipt, you own the receipt=you own the warranty


----------



## gordan

You still have to go via the retailer. If you bought the card 2nd hand on eBay, even with the original receipt, that can be extremely inconvenient due to tracking down and dealing with the retailer. Especially since at least in UK after the first year the retailer is no longer obliged to deal with it, despite the 3 year manufacturer's warranty.

By far the most sensible thing to do is to simply not buy Asus. Their products are no better and no cheaper than EVGA or Gigabyte so it's really a no-brainer.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You still have to go via the retailer. If you bought the card 2nd hand on eBay, even with the original receipt, that can be extremely inconvenient due to tracking down and dealing with the retailer. Especially since at least in UK after the first year the retailer is no longer obliged to deal with it, despite the 3 year manufacturer's warranty.
> 
> By far the most sensible thing to do is to simply not buy Asus. Their products are no better and no cheaper than EVGA or Gigabyte so it's really a no-brainer.


Is gigabyte better? I wonder. I had to rma a motherboard of gigabyete through the retailer, it came back repaired 2 months later.


----------



## gordan

They have the least bad reputation in UK. EVGA is second, only because their service centre is in Germany which means shipping the card back to them is expensive.


----------



## cstkl1

@Occamrazor

Thanks dude. Finally settled the card with the 980 bios. Just for fun. [email protected] /7600mhz. Tested/Gamed.. keeps temp below 80C as per own fan profile.

PowerTarget 110 so far sufficient. Havent seen any throttling yet. Games tested was BF4 1 hr, Crysis 30 mins, Metro LL 2 hours. Following GPu Scores

_3dmark 11 Performance / Extreme_ - *17721 / 5717*
_3dmark 13 Cloud/Fire Strike / Fire Strike Extreme_ - *83521/ 13074 / 6013*
_Heaven 4.0 1080p Maxed out_ - *70.1fps - Score 1776*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



     



Awesome bios. Really my moneys worth with the card at this speeds.


----------



## Gerff

Hey everyone, posted some time ago, just finished my build. This is how it turned out.

Gerff


----------



## Slinky PC

NEW Fire Strike Rank #8 Titan 4-Way SLI ~ GPU Core clock 1250MHz.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> NEW Fire Strike Rank #8 Titan 4-Way SLI ~ GPU Core clock 1250MHz.


You should post some benchmark scores here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


----------



## skupples

conformation from Jacob. The chip/cap/resistor in question helped to regulate power fluctuation between GPU & 8PIN. I wonder if it had anything to do with the obscenely high idle voltage on that card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> conformation from Jacob. The chip/cap/resistor in question helped to regulate power fluctuation between GPU & 8PIN. I wonder if it had anything to do with the obscenely high idle voltage on that card.


Yap! C220 (the resistor, not the Mercedes)


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you enable voltage control via the options settings. Right Click on the hw monitor page >> properties>> general>> "Enable voltage control"
> 
> Also, delete the entire profiles folder, then re-open MSI-AB, then force it to close, if you are having issues getting the "must restart MSI AB" prompt,. This will allow a new set of profiles to generate.


Did all of those things. Got the prompts asking me to restart afterburner yet still I don't get the option to tune my voltage... Are you guys sure you can tune voltage with afterburner on a titan black?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> conformation from Jacob. The chip/cap/resistor in question helped to regulate power fluctuation between GPU & 8PIN. I wonder if it had anything to do with the obscenely high idle voltage on that card.


okay... now I really want to open the TJ09 and check...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Did all of those things. Got the prompts asking me to restart afterburner yet still I don't get the option to tune my voltage... Are you guys sure you can tune voltage with afterburner on a titan black?


Titan black? Nop! You cant! Sorry man!
The PWM/drivers do not work properly with the AB mod!
The only way to go over 1,212V is a hard mod (soldering)
Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jpmboy

oh geeze, I've been reading too many AMD threads the last two days. back here for some well-grounded discussion.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Welcome back!







You know you just missed me!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh geeze, I've been reading too many AMD threads the last two days. back here for some well-grounded discussion.


Some of those threads scare me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you just missed me!


it's that avatar... my eyes keep drifting left








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Some of those threads scare me.


passion bordering on fanatical, irrational exuberance. Scary for sure. And when you actually show data... you are a heretic.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's that avatar... my eyes keep drifting left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passion bordering on fanatical, irrational exuberance. Scary for sure. And when you actually show data... you are a heretic.


Ya heretic! I do browse this thread quite often, i don't have a titan but i have some ol 680gtx's. I love Green and Red


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's that avatar... my eyes keep drifting left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *passion bordering on fanatical, irrational exuberance. Scary for sure*. And when *you actually show data... you are a heretic*.


Of course, living in a bubble is always preferable than reality!








Delusions are based on real things but not on reality itself...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Ya heretic! I do browse this thread quite often, i don't have a titan but i have some ol 680gtx's. I love Green and Red


Most people who defend like mad are kids trying to justify the decision to side on one camp. When its not about performance its about money spent. When its not about those two its about looks. When its not about that three.. etc etc etc..

Most common people go about their daily lives wondering which ice cream is actually the best.

I am the later.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, make no mistake, Team Green has its share of delusional posters as well! I typically favor whatever is the best that I can afford at the time. I had dual GTX 580 Lightnings in my main rig (still have one) when the 7970 released and when I saw what people were doing to my Heaven scores in the bench thread I immediately ordered two 7970 Lightnings! I later traded those in for reference when i decided to try out water cooling and they served me very well for nearly a year but when the full GK110 cards (Titan) were announced in 2013 I snatched up two of them as soon as I could (they were hard to get a hold of on release and it took me until early March to actually find stock on the Egg). Been rocking these babies ever since, through 780's and 780Ti's and even Titan Blacks! Looks like I'll continue to be rocking these things until 2015 if the rumors about Maxwell are accurate...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Most people who defend like mad are kids trying to justify the decision to side on one camp. When its not about performance its about money spent. When its not about those two its about looks. When its not about that three.. etc etc etc..
> 
> Most common people go about their daily lives wondering which *ice cream is actually the best.*
> 
> I am the later.


When in doubt eat all flavors!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, make no mistake, Team Green has its share of delusional posters as well! I typically favor whatever is the best that I can afford at the time. I had dual GTX 580 Lightnings in my main rig (still have one) when the 7970 released and when I saw what people were doing to my Heaven scores in the bench thread I immediately ordered two 7970 Lightnings! I later traded those in for reference when i decided to try out water cooling and they served me very well for nearly a year but when the full GK110 cards (Titan) were announced in 2013 I snatched up two of them as soon as I could (they were hard to get a hold of on release and it took me until early March to actually find stock on the Egg). Been rocking these babies ever since, through 780's and 780Ti's and even Titan Blacks! Looks like I'll continue to be rocking these things until 2015 if the rumors about Maxwell are accurate...


You have socially unadjusted persons (or antisocial behaviors but i dont want to go there!







) in every forum out there, but here you see more equilibrium!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's that avatar... my eyes keep drifting left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passion bordering on fanatical, irrational exuberance. Scary for sure. And when you actually show data... you are a heretic.


Woah man, we are just talking about red cards being faster. No proof is needed, they are red. They win in everything all the time, every time, anywhere any time any place. except for this this and this.

I love me some AMD when they are kicking ass, but the community always scares me, doesn't matter which forum. I think the median age of AMD owners is just much lower, you can smell the hormones.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd actually be strongly considering the 295X2 right now if I didn't already hate dual GPU cards. It is unquestionably the highest performance video card on the market right now but I'd honestly rather go for two 290X Lightnings with blocks if I were to go the AMD route now and that wouldn't really be an upgrade from my Titans especially when you consider the tools available in this Club that remove many of the limitations imposed by Nvidia and Green Light...


----------



## skupples

I'm quite curious how Nvidia is going to compete w/ the 295x. They would need to pump out a dual 14SMX card, and have it cost $100 less, and I don't see them doing that.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well they just delayed the Titan Z so it looks like they don't really know what to do about it either!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'd actually be strongly considering the 295X2 right now if I didn't already hate dual GPU cards. It is unquestionably the highest performance video card on the market right now but I'd honestly rather go for two 290X Lightnings with blocks if I were to go the AMD route now and that wouldn't really be an upgrade from my Titans especially when you consider the tools available in this Club that remove many of the limitations imposed by Nvidia and Green Light...


Yeah on route to get my Titan Black One tyre punctured and they were runflats. Stupid MRT construction near that retailers place. Total cost to get the black..... could have just taken the train to Lowyat (its the big IT Plaze) and bought the 295x2. I didnt check online that they were running in uber mode all the time and temps are good and noise etc was not bad.

But as always their drivers are too flaky. AMD would have been a down right winner if the revamp their whole CC and packaging of their cards. Afaik only Asus bothers to fix this.

Nvidia even the crappy low end when u buy them .. the boxes etc.. makes it feel like $ well spent. 295x2 i guess because of the rad they took some effort.

@OccamRazor
I dont suppose u have a ref 780 mod bios. Gonna sup up my bros sli right. Ure bios is awesome on the titan black. Pure bliss after getting it right at [email protected] on the core. 24/7 setting mem clock left it at default since you said no difference in gaming which i concur. Temps are awesome. Dont need a waterblock.

Really hoping u did some coked up 780 bios.

Ty again.

edit found them. Thanks again.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well they just delayed the Titan Z so it looks like they don't really know what to do about it either!


LOL. I would laugh it if doesn't even come to market. Unlikely though.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> OK OK OK.. I understand now!!?
> Just received my new 4960X RMA today (19 hours shipping).. don't have time right now for change it but.. next week I will upgrade my PSU & all achrylic tubing (with out stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and bring it back to 3DMARK for kick off same 780ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition with my Old Lady Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-Way SLI, j.k. jpmboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you looking for Entertainment over the net (seen enough porn or your's dvr broken) you welcome to my dailymotion channel (with yours 4K monitor) 3,000+ Full HD uploads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one and only... HUMAN SLINKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veniamin


Have you played titanfall? What Res are you running curious to see your benches and specs compared to mine with 3 Titans. Trying to see if it's worth upgrading from my x5660 x58 to x79 with x99around the corner.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Have you played titanfall? What Res are you running curious to see your benches and specs compared to mine with 3 Titans. Trying to see if it's worth upgrading from my x5660 x58 to x79 with x99around the corner.


Slinky is running on a single monitor.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Woah man, we are just talking about red cards being faster. No proof is needed, they are red. They win in everything all the time, every time, anywhere any time any place. except for this this and this.
> 
> I love me some AMD when they are kicking ass, but the community always scares me, doesn't matter which forum. I think the median age of AMD owners is just much lower, you can smell the hormones.


Hands down said it best. The people who go amd(myself included) tend to be in the younger don't have much to spend bracket. I was die hard and. I remember the days of 3dnow.net and the endow optimized quake engine.

However I evolved and tend to go Intel and Nvidia. On a marketing viewpoint., what made me switch from underdog to top was o/c of the 930 and dual core with a dfi lanparty.

With that being said, AMD has even more diehard fans. Their cards are great over 5 monitor eyefinity, price,...... If they keep it up they are in a good position. The one drag is that Intel has great high level support and hardware for businesses. And Nvidia has the highest price point and capitalizes on it.

And should focus on better drivers, and really strengthening their price to performance(it's already good).

Their bf4 mantle campaign was a Huge success. But then bf4 is terrible so sae la via.


----------



## gordan

For me the choice is down to the drivers, which are critical because I run virtualized. AMD cards are supposed to work with PCI pass through out of the box on Xen, but with AMD's best supporting effort, rebooting the guest still causes problems to the extent that you usually either lock up the whole host or the card crashes and you have to reboot the host to get it back. In other words - almost completely useless.

Nvidia cards/drivers work fine, but only if they are Quadros. So either you have to modify the card into a Quadro (BIOS mod on <= 4xx, hard mod on Kepler) or modify the driver binary to neuter the check.

Plus I have T221 monitors which I haven't managed to get ATI cards/drivers to work properly with since the early days of Radeon 4870 cards.

So it's not about loyalty or fanboyism, it's a simple pragmatic choice based on what works, having tried both very extensively.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Ya heretic! I do browse this thread quite often, i don't have a titan but i have some ol 680gtx's. I love Green and Red


I run both red and green... at times 3 steps from each other. The 7970 was, with doubt, the best card of it's time. It took the GK110 to get me back to green.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course, living in a bubble is always preferable than reality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delusions are based on real things but not on reality itself...


inject reality and bad things happen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Woah man, we are just talking about red cards being faster. No proof is needed, they are red. They win in everything all the time, every time, anywhere any time any place. except for this this and this.
> I love me some AMD when they are kicking ass, but the community always scares me, doesn't matter which forum. I think the median age of AMD owners is just much lower, you can smell the hormones.


i was thinking the hormones hadn't shown up quite yet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm quite curious how Nvidia is going to compete w/ the 295x. They would need to pump out a dual 14SMX card, and have it cost $100 less, and I don't see them doing that.


I don't think they can in the price range. If they bring out a $3000 gaming (eg, geforce) gaming card that is only 5% better, they hurt the company. NOw they need to have astonishing performance to get in the dual gpu game.

BTW - this 295x2 actually is a very good gaming card. I just HATE this AIO cooler.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I run both red and green... at times 3 steps from each other. The 7970 was, with doubt, the best card of it's time. It took the GK110 to get me back to green.
> inject reality and bad things happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking the hormones hadn't shown up quite yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they can in the price range. If they bring out a $3000 gaming (eg, geforce) gaming card that is only 5% better, they hurt the company. NOw they need to have astonishing performance to get in the dual gpu game.
> 
> BTW - this 295x2 actually is a very good gaming card. I just HATE this AIO cooler.


I'm sure it is.









I think Nvidia is in the middle of a foot in mouth moment w/ Titan Z.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think Nvidia is in the middle of a foot in mouth moment w/ Titan Z.


Not really. The 295X2 is really a marketing gimmick and an attempt at one-upmanship without actually comparing like for like because the 295X2 is water cooled. If they were to pack 2x 290X cards into a same size air cooled package as a Titan Z then maybe your point would have some merit.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Not really. The 295X2 is really a marketing gimmick and an attempt at one-upmanship without actually comparing like for like because the 295X2 is water cooled. If they were to pack 2x 290X cards into a same size air cooled package as a Titan Z then maybe your point would have some merit.


That would only be true if Titan Z was oh, 1400-1600$, but since it is 3,000$ it is completely & 100% moot. No one cares that it is all air cooled, and no one cares that 295x2 is hybrid. hell Nv probably would have benefited from doing a hybrid solution, but that would have put it @ $3,500.

Speculation did assume that any dual Hawaii would HAVE to have some form of watercooling due to thermal limitations, but I doubt that dinky 120.1 is actually doing much unless you blow 3000RPMs through it.


----------



## gordan

As far as the price is concerned, Titan Z always was overpriced, but you need to consider that the Titans were always aimed more at the compute than gaming market anyway, as a half-way product between the 780 and K6000.

295X2 was only released so that AMD could claim they have a fastest single card. It was never going to be a popular product.

But if your argument is purely that you get more FPS/$ out of ATI cards, then sure, you're right.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Um, no, the argument at this point is that the 295X2 exists and the Titan Z is vaporware. And there is every reason to believe that the 295X2 was faster anyway (considering that its faster than two 780Ti's) while being half the price...


----------



## skupples

I don't think they could even compete with a 790 unless it is $999-1199


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Not really. The 295X2 is really a marketing gimmick and an attempt at one-upmanship without actually comparing like for like because the 295X2 *is water cooled.* If they were to pack 2x 290X cards into a same size air cooled package as a Titan Z then maybe your point would have some merit.


Water cooled by Fischer-Price.


----------



## skupples

What still suffers from thermal throttling!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Um, no, the argument at this point is that the 295X2 exists and the Titan Z is vaporware. And there is every reason to believe that the 295X2 was faster anyway (considering that its faster than two 780Ti's) while being half the price...


Eric - 28" samsung in front of 50". It is so freakin small!! can't run 4K to the seiki from the 295x2, will be putting the kpes back in today and hoipefully can drive both at 4K. that little box is cpuZ. text set to "medium". wait for a 40" 4K60...

DSC00007.JPG 1318k .JPG file


DSC00006.JPG 1404k .JPG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What still suffers from thermal throttling!


haven't seen >62C yet, even looping valley (75C is throttle start i believe). this issue is voltage locked... 1100/1700 clocks work well.


----------



## skupples

Ahh OK. No way around the volt lock? =(


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eric - 28" samsung in front of 50". It is so freakin small!! can't run 4K to the seiki from the 295x2, will be putting the kpes back in today and hoipefully can drive both at 4K. that little box is cpuZ. text set to "medium". wait for a 40" 4K60...
> 
> DSC00007.JPG 1318k .JPG file
> 
> 
> DSC00006.JPG 1404k .JPG file
> 
> haven't seen >62C yet, even looping valley (75C is throttle start i believe). this issue is voltage locked... 1100/1700 clocks work well.


That 50 inch looks like it would make my neck hurt. I second around 40 inches. That Asus 39 inch 4k at the last CES would be perfect, but never released.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eric - 28" samsung in front of 50". It is so freakin small!! can't run 4K to the seiki from the 295x2, will be putting the kpes back in today and hoipefully can drive both at 4K. that little box is cpuZ. text set to "medium". wait for a 40" 4K60...


The problem with running 4K resolutions is interface bandwidth. You need full fat 4-lane DisplayPort to run it at 60Hz or a clever bodge along the lines of 2xDL-DVI or 4xSL-DVI as used in archeotech IBM T221 (which can only handle up to 55Hz using DL-DVI because the 11 year old panel drivers can't handle more bandwidth than that, it officially only supports up to 48Hz). Not that there's much wrong with running a dual input panel stitched together with the driver - with vsync enabled there's no tearing visible and it works just fine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks for the heads up. That 28" would definitely be too small. I still think 50" would be perfect for my desk! And of course I will be waiting for a display with DP1.2 so I can have 60FPS in games...


----------



## Alatar

On the subject of the Z I think they should just throw it out and release a 790. Contract a bunch of blocks from EK and make it water only. It's not like either the Z or the 295X2 are actually meant to sell. They're made for the press they create.

AMD put an AIO on the thing. Might as well go all out if conventional cooling was thrown out of the window.

Knowing NV though the PCB will blow up if you try putting 800mV through the VRMs


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> On the subject of the Z I think they should just throw it out and release a 790. Contract a bunch of blocks from EK and make it water only. It's not like either the Z or the 295X2 are actually meant to sell. They're made for the press they create.
> 
> AMD put an AIO on the thing. Might as well go all out if conventional cooling was thrown out of the window.
> 
> Knowing NV though the PCB will blow up if you try putting 800mV through the VRMs


Yap! like the 590's!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! like the 590's!


590s weren't actually that bad. The reason they went pop pre-launch in reviewer hands was because there was absolutely no OCP and pre-launch you could overvolt them by over 35% which is obviously a bad idea on the stock cooler considering that the card was tuned for low noise. And Fermi didn't even limit power in any way.

People who later put them on water (and some even on air) ran high OCs with pretty nice overvoltage without issues. And the card ended up faster than the 6990 despite what people back then said.

Yeah the VRMs were bad just like on the 570s but the 590 is still such a misunderstood card.

As far as I can see the Z PCB has one phase less than the reference design. It should handle stock 780Ti frequencies more than fine in reality.


----------



## gordan

You'll have to have a very low, very deep desk and a very high chair. The top of the 50" screen will be so high that you'll find it painful after 20 minutes. I tried using a 40" screen on my desk (and my "desk" is actually a workbench 4ft deep), and it was completely unworkable. Not to mention that from a sane distance you'll lose the ability to make out a lot of that 4K definition.

Just trying to help you avoid an expensive mistake...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. That 28" would definitely be too small. I still think 50" would be perfect for my desk! And of course I will be waiting for a display with DP1.2 so I can have 60FPS in games...


Yeah, the 50" is mounted too high for desk work (but that is not my "work" desk). I sit ~ 40" from the panel which works well for my (old) eyes. If I were to use it for gaming or hours at a time, it would need to be lowered about 10 inches.
The Sammy is fine if you sit very close. will post another pic IAFM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> On the subject of the Z I think they should just throw it out and release a 790. Contract a bunch of blocks from EK and make it water only. It's not like either the Z or the 295X2 are actually meant to sell. They're made for the press they create.
> AMD put *an AIO on the thing*. Might as well go all out if conventional cooling was thrown out of the window.
> Knowing NV though the PCB will blow up if you try putting 800mV through the VRMs


a travesty. a real waterblock would have been much better. (and aquacomputer is ~ $200 for theirs)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You'll have to have a very low, very deep desk and a very high chair. The top of the 50" screen will be so high that you'll find it painful after 20 minutes. I tried using a 40" screen on my desk (and my "desk" is actually a workbench 4ft deep), and it was completely unworkable. Not to mention that from a sane distance you'll lose the ability to make out a lot of that 4K definition.
> Just trying to help you avoid an expensive mistake...


As currently mounted - you are correct. Mounted so the mid point is at eye level (as I had it initially) was fine.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I posted this in the Valley thread, just thought I'd repost here to see what you guys think:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Looks like I won't be able to participate in this thread anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My computer just can't run Valley for some reason. Even on a brand new install of Win8.1 and with memory clocks backed down a bit I'm still getting 25-30% usage during much of the bench and my SLI scores now are a joke at 115 or so FPS (when they used to be in the 140's). I just ran Heaven back to back with Valley and it was a smooth flat line of 98% usage for most of the bench and I got 136.1 FPS which is as high as its ever been in Heaven so I don't think anything is wrong with the rig, just Valley for some reason. All other benches are still fine too...


I really don't understand what happened to Valley on this system? It just completely stopped working and its the only one that did.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I posted this in the Valley thread, just thought I'd repost here to see what you guys think:
> I really don't understand what happened to Valley on this system? It just completely stopped working and its the only one that did.


Try running some benches on this thread, your rig will get some killer scores.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *590s weren't actually that bad.* The reason they went pop pre-launch in reviewer hands was because there was absolutely no OCP and pre-launch you could overvolt them by over 35% which is obviously a bad idea on the stock cooler considering that the card was tuned for low noise. And Fermi didn't even limit power in any way.
> People who later put them on water (and some even on air) ran high OCs with pretty nice overvoltage without issues. And the card ended up faster than the 6990 despite what people back then said.
> Yeah the VRMs were bad just like on the 570s but the 590 is still such a misunderstood card.
> As far as I can see the Z PCB has one phase less than the reference design. It should handle stock 780Ti frequencies more than fine in reality.


I know, i had 2 under water!


----------



## qiplayer

Amd should had waited for nvidia to launch the titan z and then come out with the actual solution.

Nvidia isn't stupid they just won't come out with the 3000$ card and less performance (and for sure lower tdp than 295x2).

The fact that amd already came out gives all the time nvidia needs to adjust the product that they will present.

And probably it will be much less powerdrawing, abit less powerful, and more expensive.
Usually it will give bad results in SLI, making it not a good solution if there is space for a standard sli.

After that I tried gtx690 QUAD SLI and had better performance and image quality with just gtx680 SLI, I will always advise single cards.
And if you see reviews and comparison don't trust numbers, I had more fps with the quad, but the image was not fluid at all.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> After that I tried gtx690 QUAD SLI and had better performance and image quality with just gtx680 SLI, I will always advise single cards.
> And if you see reviews and comparison don't trust numbers, I had more fps with the quad, but the image was not fluid at all.


I couldn't agree more - multiple GPUs are not really useful other than for benchmarks. What kills the perception of smoothness isn't the raw FPS numbers, it's the variance in the inter-frame delay. The only worthwhile metric is the maximum inter-frame delay.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> For me the choice is down to the drivers, which are critical because I run virtualized. AMD cards are supposed to work with PCI pass through out of the box on Xen, but with AMD's best supporting effort, rebooting the guest still causes problems to the extent that you usually either lock up the whole host or the card crashes and you have to reboot the host to get it back. In other words - almost completely useless.
> 
> Nvidia cards/drivers work fine, but only if they are Quadros. So either you have to modify the card into a Quadro (BIOS mod on <= 4xx, hard mod on Kepler) or modify the driver binary to neuter the check.
> 
> Plus I have T221 monitors which I haven't managed to get ATI cards/drivers to work properly with since the early days of Radeon 4870 cards.
> 
> So it's not about loyalty or fanboyism, it's a simple pragmatic choice based on what works, having tried both very extensively.


Sometimes there isn't really much choice, and after wasting hours days and weeks trying things, you know you become a very patient person. And you know you will choose the product that works, the price difference is someting that becomes very secondary as this works and the other choice not.

I work in a call center of an Internet and mobile communication provider. People complain angry that 1 day the router doesn't work, need to reboot it and want a technician and refound. They have no idea at all about the work that can be behind things to work properly.
Still hardware doesn't get upset and turn against you if it woke up bad. So I mean it's still more reliable and safe than living with the wrong person beside.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I know, i had 2 under water!


I only had one :/

Might have to pick up a used one when they get into the $100 range.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Try running some benches on this thread, your rig will get some killer scores.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


*well, it would have been fun if I knew about it!!!*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I posted this in the Valley thread, just thought I'd repost here to see what you guys think:
> I really don't understand what happened to Valley on this system? It just completely stopped working and its the only one that did.


Maybe the valley profile in NVCC is borked? do you use DDU between driver updates and do a "Clean Installation"?


----------



## skupples

Seems to be a common issue with valley and win8


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Is it? I never had any issues with Win8 and Valley until around September of last year...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is it? I never had any issues with Win8 and Valley until around September of last year...


I've seen quite a few people have the same issue with nvidia and 8.1


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Amd should had waited for nvidia to launch the titan z and then come out with the actual solution.
> 
> Nvidia isn't stupid they just won't come out with the 3000$ card and less performance (and for sure lower tdp than 295x2).
> 
> The fact that amd already came out gives all the time nvidia needs to adjust the product that they will present.
> 
> And probably it will be much less powerdrawing, abit less powerful, and more expensive.
> Usually it will give bad results in SLI, making it not a good solution if there is space for a standard sli.
> 
> After that I tried gtx690 QUAD SLI and had better performance and image quality with just gtx680 SLI, I will always advise single cards.
> And if you see reviews and comparison don't trust numbers, I had more fps with the quad, but the image was not fluid at all.


but even if it adjusts frequencies (+ high) and goes after a 2-5% + a 295x2, the problem is that at that price of $ 3000, the Titan Z is impractical.

nvidia has gone too far this time.
said by a person who prefers nvidia.


----------



## cstkl1

Out of fear ppl saying valley has issues.. working. So its a windows 8 issue eh.
 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skupples

?? GPUs at 30% utilization is an issue. It lies somewhere between Calley, nv drivers , and win8.1


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> but even if it adjusts frequencies (+ high) and goes after a 2-5% + a 295x2, the problem is that at that price of $ 3000, the Titan Z is impractical.
> 
> nvidia has gone too far this time.
> said by a person who prefers nvidia.


I guess they will make it around 2100-2400$. But at launch even more.
The problem they will have to face is heat dissipation, and the compromise between tdp and power of the card.

Im waiting to see nvidia opening a manufacturing industry where to build those chips without TSMC. I readed it 2-3 years ago. And they where saying that the price will drastically deop while the quantity become huge.

I have an idea to bring the efficiency of watercooling to stock coolers, it would vanify most waterblocks, and would be a step forward way more than the waterchamber and the hybrid cooling was. I asked amd if they would be interested, wrote a few mails and never got an answer. Maybe it is the time to ask nvidia. It cud be done with the titan x


----------



## gordan

As was the case with the GTX690, Titan Z is downclocked compared to the single GPU card. You don't actually have to downclock that much to achieve a substantial drop in TDP. As you drop the clocks, you can drop the voltages, which has a much greater effect.

Look at Quadro cards - they are clocked marginally lower than the equivalent GeForce cards but have a much lower TDP. I have a Quadro 2000 here on the shelf, and that is a single-slot card without auxiliary power input. The equivalent GTS450 cards are 2-slot cards with 6-pin auxiliary power input. The difference in gaming performance between the two isn't that big.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

*Call to Arms - Green Team*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing/

The Green Team needs your help to seal the competition over @ the OCN 3D Fanboy competition. Today is the last day, and so far we've made a push past the Red Team. We need all hands on deck to keep the lead!

Benchmarks: 3DMark Firestrike (non-extreme), Catzilla 1.2 720p (cannot be on Win 8/8.1), HWBot Heaven (cannot be on Win 8/8.1). Submission requirements are listed in the rules on the first page. However, for the sake of time, I'll post that you need 3 CPU-Z tabs open (CPU/Mainboard/Memory), a GPU-Z tab open showing clocks, a notepad/document stating your OCN username/date/team/class (1,2,3, or 4 cards), and the benchmark's score page. For Heaven/Firestrike, you'll also need a link to the online page for your submission. And lastly, a picture showing your rig exists.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ?? GPUs at 30% utilization is an issue. It lies somewhere between Calley, nv drivers , and win8.1


Note that its also only in SLI that this is happening. My single card scores and usages are fine...


----------



## ximatekorange

here is my quad gtx titan system dual psu spec below,

case Corsair 900d
3930k at 4.8ghz
avexir 2400mhz ram 32gb
asus rampage 4 extreme
Gtx titan 4 way sli volt modded bios at 1.212 volts oc to 1170mhz core memory 3500mhz
Samsung ssd 840 evo 256gb
3tb and 2tb hdd
ax1200 (powering mobo plus 2 gpu's) ax760 powers other two titans
custom dual loop (cpu 480 rad gtx black ice with 1200rpm fans virtually silent at 23db) gpu loop phobya 1080 with 9x 1200rpms fans takes 4 litres of coolant to fill the gpu loop!

4k monitor Samsung u28d590d

power wise with the overclock across both psu on heaven benchmark 1350-1400 watts on 3d mark extreme I have seen 1600watts:sonic: the power it takes to run a 4 way sli system is mad! plus the heat that is exhausted from the rads is mental when benching all I can say is sli rules!


----------



## Slinky PC

I built a monster... 32Gb Ram @ 3000MHz make the difference.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a monster... 32Gb Ram @ 3000MHz make the difference.


no it doesnt. the imc read to read is relaxed. Its actually slower. and hmm 3000mhz 32gb on a sandy-e k proc.... errr...









but awesome build


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> here is my quad gtx titan system dual psu spec below,


Looking clean Smokey!!


----------



## skupples

Code:



Code:


A mechanical failure has delayed delivery. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible.

Code:



Code:


Scheduled Delivery:
Scheduled delivery information is not available at this time. Please check back later.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a monster... 32Gb Ram @ 3000MHz make the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt. the imc read to read is relaxed. Its actually slower. and hmm 3000mhz 32gb on a sandy-e k proc.... errr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but awesome build
Click to expand...

Thanks
















Update 5/2/14; 3DMARK 11 EXTREME Rank 4 (Slinky PC TITAN 4-Way SLI)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> A mechanical failure has delayed delivery. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Scheduled delivery information is not available at this time. Please check back later.


Who can we shoot to fix that Skupp?








No weekend fun!


----------



## skupples

This re-build has been plagued by Murphy's since the beginning.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This re-build has been plagued by Murphy's since the beginning.


Murphy moved in with you? must be a clone, fkr is everywhere!


----------



## skupples

He lives in my closet, & under my bed. =(

but @least I figured this out. Wanted to go for ultra minimalist tube exposure, this should do it. Hopefully I don't botch the 4 pass through holes.


----------



## gordan

Is that a tiny motherboard or a huge case?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Is that a tiny motherboard or a huge case?


the later. Nice looking build Sk:thumb:up!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Is that a tiny motherboard or a huge case?


Would have to say both really. Case is CaseLabs STH10. Mobo is Rampage IV black edition which is the same size as the Asus ROG z77/z87 ITX series.


----------



## cstkl1

I know this is odd but let me ask the great ppl of OCN opinion

say got 2K to throw around


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Would u
1. Watercool ure CPU/MOBO/GPU etc with the 2k.. getting a phenomal looking rig
or
2.Buy one more titan blacks even tthe overclock rig currently murders the 21:9 2560x1080 i am gaming at... sell my current monitor and get the LG 21:9 3840x1400..

Will definately get the DELL to launch their U3415W 3840x1440 rather than because of the vesa mount.

current computer is fine at 4.5ghz at air with titan black running at [email protected]/7600mhz.. Its silent and cool atm. Cpu never loads more than 75C on gaming etc with GPu under 80C.

what would u do.
The only pain i can think of doing it to my tj11 on water is.. where the heck am i going to put all the 6HDDS. they are all WD blacks and need active cooling..



Thank you again ppl.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I know this is odd but let me ask the great ppl of OCN opinion
> 
> say got 2K to throw around
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Would u
> 1. Watercool ure CPU/MOBO/GPU etc with the 2k.. getting a phenomal looking rig
> or
> 2.Buy one more titan blacks even tthe overclock rig currently murders the 21:9 2560x1080 i am gaming at... sell my current monitor and get the LG 21:9 3840x1400..
> 
> Will definately get the DELL to launch their U3415W 3840x1440 rather than because of the vesa mount.
> 
> current computer is fine at 4.5ghz at air with titan black running at [email protected]/7600mhz.. Its silent and cool atm. Cpu never loads more than 75C on gaming etc with GPu under 80C.
> 
> what would u do.
> The only pain i can think of doing it to my tj11 on water is.. where the heck am i going to put all the 6HDDS. they are all WD blacks and need active cooling..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again ppl.


'

You might consider this for the HDs
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15688/ex-blc-1093/Aquacomputer_Aquadrive_X4_HDD_Liquid_Cooling_Block_Bay_Adapter_-_Copper_Edition_25124.html?tl=c203s506b200&id=UNUv2oS2&mv_pc=991


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> '
> 
> You might consider this for the HDs
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15688/ex-blc-1093/Aquacomputer_Aquadrive_X4_HDD_Liquid_Cooling_Block_Bay_Adapter_-_Copper_Edition_25124.html?tl=c203s506b200&id=UNUv2oS2&mv_pc=991


So i take it option no 1.
Was thinking about that. I have been sliing since 8800gtx,ultra,gtx280,480,580 then no more. Cause fed up with SLI but then again it was only after gtx680 that a single card
dominated 1080p-1200p.
Was happy with gtx780 but found hmm in skryim when i add mods it hit the 3gb limit. Annoying

Looking into that hdd cooling. Its odd the water runs at the side of the hdd when its hot at the top of the hdd. or am i see thins wrong??


----------



## 007Alex007

Is there already a new version of the Afterburner 19 for the titanium to 1.3V to come to


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *007Alex007*
> 
> Is there already a new version of the Afterburner 19 for the *titanium to 1.3V* to come to


What do you mean?


----------



## skupples

finally got the update on my package. Now due on Monday. such fail UPS, such fail. It is 5 hours north, stuck in hell. They should have expedited it to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a monster... 32Gb Ram @ 3000MHz make the difference.


submit an entry *here*


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Hello fellow Titanians!
Out of nowhere i had crashes, blackscreens and lockups.
I tried different things and it looks like i have to backdown my vram from 3700mhz to 3500mhz.
3700mhz worked a long time for me and now it doesn´t?! Could this be?
I also have hickups in Heaven Benchmark. I always had something around 30fps minimum and now it´s 9fps.
I tried stock clocks but it stays the same








Is it possible that the vram degrades this fast?!?


----------



## gordan

Silicon does age, but a more likely explanation is that a driver or software update brought an optimisation with it that drives the hardware harder which is showing up an instability in your previous OC. My experience shows that Titan memory doesn't OC stably by more than maybe 50MHz if you test it properly.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

At least it´s still working.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> At least it´s still working.....


I would flush your drivers with DDU from Guru3D or the like. Iv'e been running my Titans @ +500 since the day Skyn3t dropped the Rev 2 bios, before then (on any bios, engi included) I was stuck ~+100. Min FPS dropping by that much is no beuno.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would flush your drivers with DDU from Guru3D or the like. Iv'e been running my Titans @ +500 since the day Skyn3t dropped the Rev 2 bios, before then (on any bios, engi included) I was stuck ~+100. Min FPS dropping by that much is no beuno.


Nope, still the small hickups.
I even reinstalled Heaven, set everything to stock(incl. CPU, RAM).
Seems like really something is wrong with my card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> Nope, still the small hickups.
> I even reinstalled Heaven, set everything to stock(incl. CPU, RAM).
> Seems like really something is wrong with my card.


Seems you have few options left... Reformat time?









replacement should be easy, especially if it is an EVGA card.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Uhm, i rebooted various times, tried and tried and now i had a crash/lockup, rebooted and now... it runs fine...?!
Thank you skupples, something you suggested(or all of it) did the trick








Hopefully it will last!
From now on "Never touch a running system!" Gates-Style


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> Uhm, i rebooted various times, tried and tried and now i had a crash/lockup, rebooted and now... it runs fine...?!
> Thank you skupples, something you suggested(or all of it) did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will last!
> From now on "Never touch a running system!" Gates-Style


If all else fails, punch it.


----------



## turtletrax

I got one of my Aquacomputer KG nickel/glass blocks and managed to answer my own question. You need at least 1mm thermal pads to hit the R22 and R33 inductors.

Luckily I had some laying around that I stole from a block I had for one of my 680's. Will have to order more to replace so I can sell it.

Also, have to add how amazing the AC backplate is. I have had allot of WC gear, but this thing takes the cake. It is simply massive and machined to perfection. Wish I had got the heatpipes even tho I am sure the top card interferes with the memory banks on the RIVE. Oh well, can always order down the road.


----------



## skupples

You can trim the back plate pretty easily to conform to the DIMM slots on the R4BE.


----------



## turtletrax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You can trim the back plate pretty easily to conform to the DIMM slots on the R4BE.












I thought it was only if you had the heatpipe assy that you had clearance issues with first 16x slot.... sonnuva!!!!

Oh well, put this card in the second 16x slot and will trim the other plate when it arrives. Card is nice and chilly right now, idles at 22c with Skynet r2 bios







Testing with high volts to come....


----------



## degenn

Any Titan Black owners still running on air care to divulge their idle temps? My master Titan Black seems to be idling rather high at 40C on average while the slave is averaging around 32C -- my old 780Ti's in the same system/same configuration were idling around 34-38C.

Haven't bothered to swap the cards to see if it stays with the master PCIE slot or not yet, will be doing that later. Was also just playing some Daylight and my master Titan Black was at 86C which seems rather warm as well. I am not alarmed as these temps are still within spec I suppose, just that my 780Ti's ran noticeably cooler -- wonder if it has anything to do with the additional VRAM IC's putting out extra heat from the back of the PCB or pulling slightly more power through the master PCIE slot due to the additional VRAM on the Titans?

Will be putting them under water this summer anyway when I re-assemble my loop but just curious in the meantime.


----------



## saeedkunna

mine idle from 31-37C depends on room tempreture


----------



## skupples

Hmm... Looks like the replacement Titan is a refurbished card. No clear sticker on the cooler, & came in the crappy brown boxes that my purchased refurbs have come in. OwellZ. The PCB is MUUCH cleaner than the other one.


----------



## Jpmboy

it arrived quicker than you thought?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it arrived quicker than you thought?


noooooo, was supposed to be here Thursday, Some sort of "mechanical failure" barred delivery until today, even though the package was scanned in @ FTL @ 4AM saturday morning.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well, how does she run????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> noooooo, was supposed to be here Thursday, Some sort of "mechanical failure" barred delivery until today, even though the package was scanned in @ FTL @ 4AM saturday morning.


oooh. ups needs to upgrade some of it's trucks for sure!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, how does she run????


^^This


----------



## skupples

I stuck it in, I turned on, ran one round of valley @ stock, I slapped a new bios on it, then stripped it down & tossed the block on it.







I figured it won't be faster than my fastest, and definitely won't be slower than my slowest so... I'm sorry, I have failed you all.

Instead i'll bribe you with an over contrasted pretty picture.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You suck!

Just kidding, that is an epic looking rig you got there Skup! Almost as awesome as mine!


----------



## Jpmboy

Any fellow titan owners using the Smagung 4K monitor?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Any fellow titan owners using the Smagung 4K monitor?


I have a "Smaggy" 4k, I haven't played any games yet though...


----------



## Panther Al

I will be, if those people at Samsung USA get their act together and ship my screen.









"1-2 days? Oh, we did a typo, that should have been 1-2 weeks..."


----------



## Jpmboy

ytpos? waht ytpos?

Carhil2 - have you followed the Sammy 4k thread? I have not experienced any of the claimed problems with SLI and this monitor...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How you guys feel about the TN panel in that Sammy? I think its a pretty good monitor for the price but I don't want 4k at such a small size. If I go 4k for my PC I want at least 39 inches (and I still really want a 50" TV to be honest)...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How you guys feel about the TN panel in that Sammy? I think its a pretty good monitor for the price but I don't want 4k at such a small size. If I go 4k for my PC I want at least 39 inches (and I still really want a 50" TV to be honest)...


TheSammy panel is fine in terms of colors and certainly response rate. I played some BF4 on it yesterday ~ an hour and it works perfectly with sli titans (at least my set up, lot o folks are having 60Hz issues i hear). I did set the clocks to 1250 and 1.28V.. my temp alarm on the 720Xt went off (hot water side >45C) but the cards never exceeded 52C. Backed down to 1202 at 1.25V to control that.







first time i ever set off that alarm!
The stand is a weak point.
You are spot on regarding the size tho; 28" is so small, but it does have incredible pixel density! If it wasn't 30Hz this Seiki would be simply perfect, and for everything but gaming it is. Crystal clear, excellent colors, tons of work space, and now i see 'em for <$700.
Stay with your plan. 4K60 in the next higher panel size class is eminent.


----------



## Slinky PC

BREAKING NEWS ~ GTX TITAN 4-Way SLI @ 1333MHz (3DMARK HALL OF FAME)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2120031


----------



## klepp0906

just saw the 6gb 780's now..... I know im late to the party. Apart from the cards i purchased to game in surround which doesnt work in my game of choice anyhow... theyve now been devalued drmaticaly.

not even sure why exactly nvidia would do this? (then again questioning why about anything with a company that charges double for comparable products, has horrendous customer service, and pushes out new hardware before its old even runs properly seems ironic at best) By giving a 780 equivalent vram to a titan it basically MADE a 780 a titan... Effectively making the titan worthless.

of course disabling 1 of the shader units in the titan then launching an un gimped version was an unshameful money grab so this shouldnt surprise me.

More and more satisified with my choice to use amd in my next rig. Even more than that, im impressed I kept to my promise to do just that. Fringe benefit... No sli/xfire bridge required w/ the new amd cards! Did not know that! Anti-fringe benefit....99% of am3+ boards only have 3 viable pcie slots for gpus!

I'm getting off topic however.... What I am curious about IS if anyone has tried to flash a titan with a titan black bios? I'm basically speculating based off the same principle that allows many r290's to gain 5-10% performance by a simple flash to a 290x thus enabling the last small portion of gimped out shaders.

Is the titan not the same thing? Assuming some units went to market with shaders only being gimped on the software level could this be possible? I guess we would have heard/known something by now?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> BREAKING NEWS ~ GTX TITAN 4-Way SLI @ 1333MHz (3DMARK HALL OF FAME)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2120031


what i want to know is how i get roughly 10k less with my 4 titans..... And trust me when I say my pc is a well oiled machine lol. Sure I dont have the fastest ram (2200mhz) and my chip isnt a golden sample (4.7/4.7 still quite good core/uncore) the titans themselves arent under water because im a broke hippee BUT they still manage a respectable 1150/7000 24/7.

Riddle me this - is 200mhz on the gpu's and w/e the rest of his rig (which is argueably much less central to benchmarking) able to account for those kind of differences score wise?

Simply doesnt make sense to me. Unless im not looking close enough and missing something and this is 3dmark vantage or something. Perhaps a diferent reso.

I officially feel ashamed of my overpriced turtle


----------



## VSG

See if removing a Titan improves scores. Getting quad SLI to work well isn't easy.


----------



## skupples

Your over priced Turtle needs water.

Yes all those "little" things add up. bechmarking is more than just turning it on & calling her sally .


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> just saw the 6gb 780's now..... I know im late to the party. Apart from the cards i purchased to game in surround which doesnt work in my game of choice anyhow... theyve now been devalued drmaticaly.
> 
> not even sure why exactly nvidia would do this? (then again questioning why about anything with a company that charges double for comparable products, has horrendous customer service, and pushes out new hardware before its old even runs properly seems ironic at best) By giving a 780 equivalent vram to a titan it basically MADE a 780 a titan... Effectively making the titan worthless.
> 
> of course disabling 1 of the shader units in the titan then launching an un gimped version was an unshameful money grab so this shouldnt surprise me.
> 
> More and more satisified with my choice to use amd in my next rig. Even more than that, im impressed I kept to my promise to do just that. Fringe benefit... No sli/xfire bridge required w/ the new amd cards! Did not know that! Anti-fringe benefit....99% of am3+ boards only have 3 viable pcie slots for gpus!
> 
> I'm getting off topic however.... *What I am curious about IS if anyone has tried to flash a titan with a titan black bios?* I'm basically speculating based off the same principle that allows many r290's to gain 5-10% performance by a simple flash to a 290x thus enabling the last small portion of gimped out shaders.
> 
> Is the titan not the same thing? Assuming some units went to market with shaders only being gimped on the software level could this be possible? I guess we would have heard/known something by now?


Hey K, whats up? Long time no see, where have you been?








No can do! The Titan Black IS a 780Ti with an extra 3GB of mem, bios is different, so, no cross flashing!








Hope you are alright!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> snip


Mind running 3dm11 Xtreme preset?


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> Mind running 3dm11 Xtreme preset?
Click to expand...

Hi Alatar!

Here is my two weeks old result, I will work on this next week, right now I base on Fire Strike (3-Way SLI).


----------



## Alatar

Already looked into putting all setting from quality to performance in NVCP?

Running LOD tweaks from inspector?

2x sparse grid supersampling and +27.5 DX LOD will do wonders for your score.

Will look funny though.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Already looked into putting all setting from quality to performance in NVCP?
> 
> Running LOD tweaks from inspector?
> 
> 2x sparse grid supersampling and +27.5 DX LOD will do wonders for your score.
> 
> Will look funny though.


Just talk with James G. (Community Manager) Futuremark.
There is a bug in the 3DMark 11 lists (don't show Slinky PC - Rank 4), will be fixed on the next Futuremark website update.
Here is my 3DMark 11 Extreme submission X19342


----------



## Slinky PC

3DMARK Fire Strike 3xTITAN (RANK 5)

Rank 4 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2124243


----------



## qiplayer

Hey guys I'm still postponing the remounting of my titans in the x79 mobo. But is it normal that the backplate gets hot?
I think those fujipoli 17 w/mk bring the heat veery well.
Im new to full waterblocks and backplates and don't have a fan blowing on the backplates (sidepane not mounted). Is usually one needed?

Does anybody else post via iphone 5s and gets safari crashing twice a post?
I got used to and the resuming is usually beautiful and not too painful. But it's a feature that I'd be glad to avoid.


----------



## skupples

It is normal for the back plate to get warm, yes. Blowing air on them can help a bit.

I rarely browse from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Already looked into putting all setting from quality to performance in NVCP?
> 
> Running LOD tweaks from inspector?
> 
> 2x sparse grid supersampling and +27.5 DX LOD will do wonders for your score.
> 
> Will look funny though.


27.5? My inspector only goes to 3.0 with this years drivers... do you mean 2.75 or is there another adjustment beside _Texture Filtering - LOD Bias (DX)_ ?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 27.5? My inspector only goes to 3.0 with this years drivers... do you mean 2.75 or is there another adjustment beside _Texture Filtering - LOD Bias (DX)_ ?


Yeah that's what I mean. Just a typo


----------



## Jpmboy

Well... think I'm gonna sell these 2 EK blocked Titans.


----------



## cstkl1

@OccamRazor

Boss just realize. The bios u gave me for the titan black. Fan speed is unchanged. Max still is around 4+. Here is a vid where u can see the 80% is around 3300rpm
So 100% around 4200

is that it?? 4200rpm or it can go more??
Finally can game with everything maxed out on tomb raider






btw i am one of those guys are happy at 30fps .


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well... think I'm gonna sell these 2 EK blocked Titans.


and what you going to get ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

He's already got it. 295X2 must be working out pretty good for ya JP! This despite no voltage control yet?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> and what you going to get ?


295x2. I still have 2 kingpins (sold the third). Before the titans, i was running cfx 7970s... wanted to have some AMD around.








It will be hard to sell these babies tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He's already got it. 295X2 must be working out pretty good for ya JP! This despite no voltage control yet?


I know this is the NV zone but, actually, I'm impressed with it. At stock volts it's keeping pace with the voltage unlocked titans - just barely. Much lower heat load on this loop, one slot, easier on the PSU, and after playing BF4 for about 2h @ 4K with stock clocks, well the game play was just smoother and FPS never <70 with high settings. That's with no OC - box stock clocks.

Just an honest, albeit subjective opinion, no fanboy bias here







I have no doubt the titans are faster but sustained gaming was "better" on the 295x2. Maybe it's because this 2700K mobo is gen 2 pcie? IDK.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 295x2. I still have 2 kingpins (sold the third). Before the titans, i was running cfx 7970s... wanted to have some AMD around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be hard to sell these babies tho.
> 
> I know this is the NV zone but, actually, I'm impressed with it. At stock volts it's keeping pace with the voltage unlocked titans - just barely. Much lower heat load on this loop, one slot, easier on the PSU, and after playing BF4 for about 2h @ 4K with stock clocks, well the game play was just smoother and FPS never <70 with high settings. That's with no OC - box stock clocks.
> 
> Just an honest, albeit subjective opinion, no fanboy bias here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt the titans are faster but sustained gaming was "better" on the 295x2. Maybe it's because this 2700K mobo is gen 2 pcie? IDK.


Yeah. If i knew the 295x2 were running on stock uber mode n having good temps with that one rad.. Wouldnt have bought my blacks. But then when i think back of waiting nearly a year for my 7970s to get some decent drivers... Just wiped amd from existence in my mind. Lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yeah. If i knew the 295x2 were running on stock uber mode n having good temps with that one rad.. Wouldnt have bought my blacks. But then when i think back of waiting nearly a year for my 7970s to get some decent drivers... Just wiped amd from existence in my mind. Lol


The titan blks are keepers. As are the two ref titans I've been using for a year.
for the 295x2, I ditched that AIO fischer-price cooler and put the koolance waterblock on. GPU temps stay below 55C... but those VRMs still get very hot (80's)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 295x2. I still have 2 kingpins (sold the third). Before the titans, i was running cfx 7970s... wanted to have some AMD around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be hard to sell these babies tho.
> 
> I know this is the NV zone but, actually, I'm impressed with it. At stock volts it's keeping pace with the voltage unlocked titans - just barely. Much lower heat load on this loop, one slot, easier on the PSU, and after playing BF4 for about 2h @ 4K with stock clocks, well the game play was just smoother and FPS never <70 with high settings. That's with no OC - box stock clocks.
> 
> Just an honest, albeit subjective opinion, no fanboy bias here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt the titans are faster but sustained gaming was "better" on the 295x2. Maybe it's because this 2700K mobo is gen 2 pcie? IDK.


295X2 is so good that it forced NV to put Titan-Z back on the drawing board, which we should all be happy about. It needs to be a genuine Quadro part w/ a 790 little brother.


----------



## Alatar

I think they should drop the GeForce branding from the titan series.

It's clear (at this point) that it's a mix of gaming and professional card features for a mixed price. So just call it the Titan series with nothing else attached.

Also it'll be interesting to see what happens with Titans when maxwell comes out. Because if the rumors about GM204 coming out first are true then NV can't really release a Titan based on that chip at all.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I think they should drop the GeForce branding from the titan series.
> 
> It's clear (at this point) that it's a mix of gaming and professional card features for a mixed price. So just call it the Titan series with nothing else attached.
> 
> Also it'll be interesting to see what happens with Titans when maxwell comes out. Because if the rumors about GM204 coming out first are true then NV can't really release a Titan based on that chip at all.


I'm stills ticking to my guns. Maxwell will follow the Kepler release philosophy to a T.

Either way, i'm not ditching the tri-sli until 9xx series @ the earliest.


----------



## Alatar

I'm going 8c/16t HW-E the moment it launches (and hoping for a good GB OC board) and I'll probably buy the next single GPU NV card that comes out. And probably the one after that, and the one after that etc.









Speculation:

However with maxwell I think we'll see a GM204 design on 28nm (meaning relatively big die but without FP64 = extra free space). It'll kill everything in benches but will get badmouthed for ROPs and mem bandwidth despite being faster than everything else.

And after that it'll at some point get shrinked to 20nm and at that point we might see the 900 series with GM200 in the lead. If that wont happen then 20nm will be extremely short lived and we'll see a quick 16nm (well it's still 20nm, just with finfets and a HP process) ramp up with both AMD and Nvidia scrambling to get on board as fast as possible due to 20nm failings. And despite all the press around the glofo/samsung process, AMD will not make GPUs there due to it's mobile focus and lateness for actual product launches.

NV will wait until Pascal on 16nm finfet to offer on package stacked memory, Pascal is probably just maxwell with the memory system redesigned.

AMD will go first with HBM, wither with 28nm designs that are mostly just hawaii redesigns (this will also allow them to lower overall power consumption), or if they're going to wait for a completely new design it'll be until late H1 2015 when they get HBM. I'd bet that these cards will rely on the memory bandwidth advantage and will try to save costs with a smaller die than would be possible. AMD will try to counter Maxwell extremely good efficiency with their memory improvements.

And I also think that NV will be mostly launching their stuff first for the next few generations. They'll continue to cut it close with memory, ROPs, and bandwidth until Pascal arrives. AMD will probably just keep scaling GCN up without drastic changes mostly due to their shrinking R&D budget.

/Speculation


----------



## skupples

Pascal will also sport Project Denver, as that seems to have been dropped from Maxwell all together, which is what i'm waiting for.


----------



## Alatar

I never really understood why you're so excited for that









As far as I understand it should be great for HPC but for gaming there's really no benefit without a huge push for support.


----------



## skupples

I'm just feeding off of recent hype from Valve stating that DX12+Denver Core SMM = massive reduction in driver overhead restrictions. Came out of some " Future of the Steam-BOX" press release.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> *I think they should drop the GeForce branding from the titan series.*
> It's clear (at this point) that it's a mix of gaming and professional card features for a mixed price. So just call it the Titan series with nothing else attached.
> Also it'll be interesting to see what happens with Titans when maxwell comes out. Because if the rumors about GM204 coming out first are true then NV can't really release a Titan based on that chip at all.


I agree, makes perfect sense. I was "using" my titans for computational chemistry/bioinfo work for ~ 6 months (ya know, [email protected]







. DP and 6GB per core with an intel phi on the asus e-ws mobo was keeping pace with the comp boxes at work/lab.


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just feeding off of recent hype from Valve stating that DX12+Denver Core SMM = massive reduction in driver overhead restrictions. Came out of some " Future of the Steam-BOX" press release.


Valve have said as much now?!







The implications of offloading onto a Denver core have long excited me but it's always been such vague rumour. Though it does seem like it's out of the door in maybe having happened with Maxwell.

I also think that perhaps the Kepler situation with release timing might repeat itself (GK104/680 -> GK110/Titan -> GK110/780/Ti) for GM204 & GM200. I'd be okay with that if performance delivers, the Titan has been barely outclassed after all this time. Though 20nm and/or AMD's lineup might change this for Maxwell. I need a new GPU


----------



## cstkl1

@OccamRazor

Got a question
Indulge me for a while

Pmed ya. Hope u dont mind. Ty.


----------



## Slinky PC

I don't know about you all here but I am very happy with my 16 months old Titan 4-Way SLI and prove it on Futuremark that this is still the best gpu not only for games but also for benchmarks if you know to build a PC and add a real components.
No one need a school for this, just buy a real components as this gpu NEED IT.
Rank 4 - 3DMark 11 (Extreme) 4xGPU (I will update my bench from 1233 Mhz to 1300+ next week)
Rank 3 - 3DMark 11 (Extreme) 3xGPU
Rank 4 - Fire Strike 3XGPU and many more.
I own the best Titan results on all Featuremark benchmarks ever tested, beater that 99% off all 780Ti and R9 290X.
Personal I will never buy a double GPU card but that's just me, my concept to build a pc.


----------



## skupples

=) I see you finally figured out those volt mods, eh?


----------



## Slinky PC

I continue have the same impression about you and yours pc acknowledgment as listed before, do me a favor and stop comment to my posts.








You can't teach nothing to no one here even if 50% of comments on this thread are yours. One again, just my personal opinion.. please live a space message after me next time.
╔╗╔╗ Rocks 4 U ╔═╦╦╗..╔╗╔╗╔╗
║╚╝╠╦╦══╦═╦═╣╚╣╠╬═╣╚╣╚╝║
║╔╗║║║║║║╬║║╠╗║║║║║╬╬╗╔╝
╚╝╚╩═╩╩╩╩╩╩╩╩═╩╩╩╩╩╩╝╚╝®

P.S. This thread do not exist when I was listed on 3DMARK 11 Extreme Hall Of Fame... chicken!
I post more there 3000 benchmarks in 16 months.. what about you.. IDKare!


----------



## Slinky PC

@ DeadlyDNA
All my respeKt for ppl like you who know what's about 4-way SLI, overclocking, gaming and the good stuff... even though your on the red team








Thanks for all yours rep.. brother!


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


My words exactly...


----------



## skupples

um.... uh... what? I'm so bad @ understanding broken English... Is that pointed @ me stating that he has finally come around to using the volt mod? How else would he be benching @ 1300mhz?









Can't even compliment this guy w/o getting pissed on. Go slide down some stairs or something.


----------



## Jpmboy

"what we have here is a faaailuuure to commuuuunicate"


----------



## VSG

I am pretty sure he said your post above didn't change his opinion of you. So that post wasn't anything that caused his reaction.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> @ DeadlyDNA
> All my respeKt for ppl like you who know what's about 4-way SLI, overclocking, gaming and the good stuff... even though your on the red team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all yours rep.. brother!


Slinky...
Stop attacking everyone that disagrees with you please! And "calling names" does not help either...
If you like benchmarks that much and you bench that much even before this thread was created, then, why don't you go post your achievements in the proper threads?
Us simple folks here are not into benching (not much), so, why come here?
And why go off topic posting "respeKt" to a member that don't even comes here?


----------



## cstkl1

was browsing around and doing my thing and suddenly holy crap batman..

GTX860M Maxwell compute at 5.0??


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Death of Titans in terms of compute...

if 640 maxwell cores compute 5.0
what about 2880 maxwell cores.


----------



## skupples

can only hope.









getting tired of wiping dust off of the same GPU...

I have no issues with benching, i do quite a bit, and I have no issues w/ slinky, i'm just heavily entertained by the random drive by insults.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> @ DeadlyDNA
> All my respeKt for ppl like you who know what's about 4-way SLI, overclocking, gaming and the good stuff... even though your on the red team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all yours rep.. brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slinky...
> Stop attacking everyone that disagrees with you please! And "calling names" does not help either...
> If you like benchmarks that much and you bench that much even before this thread was created, then, why don't you go post your achievements in the proper threads?
> Us simple folks here are not into benching (not much), so, why come here?
> And why go off topic posting "respeKt" to a member that don't even comes here?
Click to expand...

Just ask him gain to stop posting back of me, that's it.
Why I coming here? For Titan's fans. Regarding my posting "respeKt".. I was received a private message and never know him is not in this thread.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Sanitized


----------



## skupples

@Slinky PC










your wish is my command. Sorry that pushing you to push your cards further has offended you in such a manner.


----------



## Slinky PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> @ DeadlyDNA
> All my respeKt for ppl like you who know what's about 4-way SLI, overclocking, gaming and the good stuff... even though your on the red team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all yours rep.. brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slinky...
> Stop attacking everyone that disagrees with you please! And "calling names" does not help either...
> If you like benchmarks that much and you bench that much even before this thread was created, then, why don't you go post your achievements in the proper threads?
> Us simple folks here are not into benching (not much), so, why come here?
> And why go off topic posting "respeKt" to a member that don't even comes here?
Click to expand...

I think *all of you* miss this one on the thread;
Originally Posted by skupples Apr 19, 2014
Three posts in a row and multiple ToS violations. (Magnum's posts)
*None of us have quad-sli.* Those of us who did sold the 4th GPU because it is dead weight in reality.








I think Slinky & Magnum are the same person.

Who's this







to talk in anyone's name and violate others privacy?
@skupples My English unfortunately is much beater that yours computing, stop offend others! (blocked)


----------



## cstkl1

btw love the block on ocn. it really makes the person doesnt exist. other forums u can see him posting just not the content.

decided to get another titan black instead of fully watercooling the tj11.
Hopefully the asic wont be far off.


----------



## skupples

The beat goes on the beat goes On


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The beat goes on the beat goes On


just saw ure worklog.. insane and very nice. although not into that side window etching thing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> just saw ure worklog.. insane and very nice. although not into that side window etching thing.


thank you! The etching is definitely a love/ hate thing. Its a dedication to the hopefully successful Star citizen project.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I apologize if i created any issue on this thread, i gave Slinky +rep for his representing the titans. I am a fan of the titan gpu's and i do regularly read here. Good luck! Keep the Titans kicking


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think *all of you* miss this one on the thread;
> Originally Posted by skupples Apr 19, 2014
> Three posts in a row and *multiple ToS violations.* (Magnum's posts)
> *None of us have quad-sli.* Those of us who did sold the 4th GPU because it is dead weight in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Slinky & Magnum are the same person.
> 
> Who's this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to talk in anyone's name and violate others privacy?
> @skupples My English unfortunately is much beater that yours computing, stop offend others! (blocked)


Please take these violations of the terms of service up with the mods. They either missed them, or don't feel I violated, or the posts would have been wiped, and i would have received an infraction.

Just to clarify, since you seem to have issues understanding things: The "Slinky & Magnum" statement was towards both of you not understanding how increasing voltage can and will increase benchmark scores. This also doesn't come anywhere close to being "a violation of your privacy"







I truly hope quoting your post doesn't end up in a copyright lawsuit, as I can't really afford any more of those this year.

I am truly sorry that your lack of comprehension has lead you down a path of thinking i'm trying to infringe upon your privacy. This was never my intention, and I think the accusation is laughable, & straight up obscene.

Please feel free to use the ignore function so you no longer have to view my hate filled, copyright violating, & TOS breaking posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if i created any issue on this thread, i gave Slinky +rep for his representing the titans. I am a fan of the titan gpu's and i do regularly read here. Good luck! Keep the Titans kicking


It's all good man. I'm done beating my head against a wall to explain the basic functionality of system components. The issue is truly one sided, as I have no issue, but I have no other option but to add Slinky to my occupancy count of 0 ignore list. Sad really. Went from welcoming him to the thread months ago, to now being accused of things left & right. Anyways. Peace will now be restored to the Titans Owners Club.


----------



## L36

@OccamRazor
Is there a chance of LLC mod coming for titan black/780ti?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> Is there a chance of LLC mod coming for titan black/780ti?


dude i am meaning to ask u. how did u run 1300mhz...

when i dial in with my Evga Precision. Its just wont. Anything above 1254.. wont .

I tried asking occam razor to raise the boost table like the one in Matrix. No answer from him.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> dude i am meaning to ask u. how did u run 1300mhz...
> 
> when i dial in with my Evga Precision. Its just wont. Anything above 1254.. wont .
> 
> I tried asking occam razor to raise the boost table like the one in Matrix. No answer from him.


Are you sure you flashed his modded titan black BIOS? I just dial in 1347 core and 1850 memory and it works just fine. I set the TDP limit to 140%.
This is at 1212mv.

I've played a lot of games with this oc and not a single issue. I can bench the core at 1359 without issues but one game crashes that oc which is fc3.

1372 core is also benchable, but flaky in games. Tried memory at 1900 but that causes artifacts so I'd say 1850 is a good place to stop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Are you sure you flashed his modded titan black BIOS? I just dial in 1347 core and 1850 memory and it works just fine. I set the TDP limit to 140%.
> This is at 1212mv.
> 
> I've played a lot of games with this oc and not a single issue. I can bench the core at 1359 without issues but one game crashes that oc which is fc3.
> 
> 1372 core is also benchable, but flaky in games. Tried memory at 1900 but that causes artifacts so I'd say 1850 is a good place to stop.


that is a very good titan Z! could you please post a screenshot of firestrike or 3dMK11 with those clocks? interested in seeing the graphics scores from either (or both).


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Are you sure you flashed his modded titan black BIOS? I just dial in 1347 core and 1850 memory and it works just fine. I set the TDP limit to 140%.
> This is at 1212mv.
> 
> I've played a lot of games with this oc and not a single issue. I can bench the core at 1359 without issues but one game crashes that oc which is fc3.
> 
> 1372 core is also benchable, but flaky in games. Tried memory at 1900 but that causes artifacts so I'd say 1850 is a good place to stop.


yup that asus titan black skyn3t bios under his sig.
it just wont. tried so many times.
it wont do above 1254. every-time it will revert back to default stock speeds.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> yup that asus titan black skyn3t bios under his sig.
> it just wont. tried so many times.
> it wont do above 1254. every-time it will revert back to default stock speeds.


When you flashed the BIOS, did you do a fresh install of the drivers? Uninstall them and use DDU. See if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is a very good titan Z! could you please post a screenshot of firestrike or 3dMK11 with those clocks? interested in seeing the graphics scores from either (or both).


I'll post one once I get home.


----------



## Jpmboy

thanks!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> When you flashed the BIOS, did you do a fresh install of the drivers? Uninstall them and use DDU. See if that helps.
> I'll post one once I get home.


did that, checked, few times actually

everytime i try going above 1254 on the card it wont move.
1254 just needs 1.15v, pretty sure i can do 1.2v at 1300mhz. but it wont budge
card will default back to 1006.

or are u doing it on water??


----------



## 007Alex007

Hi, unfortunately my Titan funtkionert not with AB hack so I can not drive 1.300V. Is there already a new hack program for the new Afterburner?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> Is there a chance of LLC mod coming for titan black/780ti?


Nop! There is not! Different PWM so the hack wont work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> dude i am meaning to ask u. how did u run 1300mhz...
> when i dial in with my Evga Precision. Its just wont. Anything above 1254.. wont .
> I tried asking occam razor to raise the boost table like the one in Matrix. No answer from him.


Not yet, ASAIHT! (As soon as i have time)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *007Alex007*
> 
> Hi, unfortunately my Titan funtkionert not with AB hack so I can not drive 1.300V. Is there already a new hack program for the new Afterburner?


The Volt mod works with ALL regular Titan (NOT Titan Black)!
Go back to the guide and try again!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> did that, checked, few times actually
> 
> everytime i try going above 1254 on the card it wont move.
> 1254 just needs 1.15v, pretty sure i can do 1.2v at 1300mhz. but it wont budge
> card will default back to 1006.
> 
> or are u doing it on water??


Well ya, I'm on water...

Here are my scores as requested
This is the 1360 core, bit flaky. Slight shadow artifacts on the tessellation scene. Does not crash but since slight artifacts, I don't consider this stable. 4.6 no HT, RAM at 2400.


This is my gaming proven stable. Never gotten any artifacts or crashes at this OC.


Valley


EDIT
1900 memory works fine now...
Sometimes I don't even know what more I can expect from this card.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

How on earth do you get such high clocks with a Titan Black and no voltage control? I thought the Black's were limited to 1.212V like the 780Ti? Do they really clock that much better than the original Titans? I need 1.35V or so to match your OC's!


----------



## skupples

That B1 revision is an amazing little chip.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> How on earth do you get such high clocks with a Titan Black and no voltage control? I thought the Black's were limited to 1.212V like the 780Ti? Do they really clock that much better than the original Titans? I need 1.35V or so to match your OC's!


These OC clocks are done with 1212mv.
Seriously, my original titan barely made to 1175 core at 1212 FC3 stable. Memory highest was at flimsy 1550.
Best 660 Ive spent.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ah well, at least I can still match those clocks with special thanks to Occam, Sky, and Zawarudo (RIP), just need that extra voltage! Those new GK110's are fantastic chips its true, but I haven't had to spend money on a new GPU since February 2013!


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> These OC clocks are done with 1212mv.
> Seriously, my original titan barely made to 1175 core at 1212 FC3 stable. Memory highest was at flimsy 1550.
> Best 660 Ive spent.


Are you using the factory Asus BIOS?

I haven't really bothered pushing mine yet as I'm still on air at the moment but I'm managing to maintain 1200core 1800memory no problem with stock bios and Afterburner @ 101% Power Target. Can't wait to get these things under water this summer.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Are you using the factory Asus BIOS?
> 
> I haven't really bothered pushing mine yet as I'm still on air at the moment but I'm managing to maintain 1200core 1800memory no problem with stock bios and Afterburner @ 101% Power Target. Can't wait to get these things under water this summer.


No. Those clocks would be impossible to achieve with the stock BIOS.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> No. Those clocks would be impossible to achieve with the stock BIOS.


Figured as much, just making sure hehe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Well ya, I'm on water...
> Here are my scores as requested
> This is the 1360 core, bit flaky. Slight shadow artifacts on the tessellation scene. Does not crash but since slight artifacts, I don't consider this stable. 4.6 no HT, RAM at 2400.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my gaming proven stable. Never gotten any artifacts or crashes at this OC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 1900 memory works fine now...
> Sometimes I don't even know what more I can expect from this card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks! +1. 19K graphics is fantastic!! What we come to expect from EVGA's flagship card. "But for" the 9000 physics score, that single card run gfx score beats most "old" titans. Very nice.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks! +1. 19K graphics is fantastic!! What we come to expect from EVGA's flagship card. "But for" the 9000 physics score, that single card run gfx score beats most "old" titans. Very nice.


My 4770K is very buggy. Cold boot bugs everywhere its just a crap chip. Pumping 1.440V for 4.6 no HT. Upgrading to haswell e later this year.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> My 4770K is very buggy. Cold boot bugs everywhere its just a crap chip. *Pumping 1.440V for 4.6 no HT*. Upgrading to haswell e later this year.


1.44V


----------



## VSG

Cold boot bugs? What are your operating temps like?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.44V


Cache at 1.46. Running fine since release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Cold boot bugs? What are your operating temps like?


I seem to have a cold boot bug where if I turn on the system, it will hang and refuse to boot unless it runs for a min or two and I hard reboot it. Operating temps are fine, getting max temps of 80C, FMA3 prime95 stable along with AVX2.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> No. Those clocks would be impossible to achieve with the stock BIOS.


Not true bro. Stock bios on default in evga precision i set default power to 100% clock 170 n mem 300. It flux at 1241mhz at 1.2v
Trick is enabling overvoltage but leave it at default. 0. No point anyway as titan black already unlocked to 1.2v.
It will flux based on game loads. Personally dont like so using skyn3t 980 bios because the vid for my gpu will be at 1.05v. Running 1150. Hmm second black delayed. .. Crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Cache at 1.46. Running fine since release.
> I seem to have a cold boot bug where if I turn on the system, it will hang and refuse to boot unless it runs for a min or two and I hard reboot it. Operating temps are fine, getting max temps of 80C, FMA3 prime95 stable along with AVX2.


saw ure mobo. m6 hero..
its not cold bug. Its because of ure dram settings. the rtls etc needs to be always trained.

set them ure self and it wont happen.
Also y so high cache voltage??
Whats ure vcore for 4.2.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Not true bro. Stock bios on default in evga precision i set default power to 100% clock 170 n mem 300. It flux at 1241mhz at 1.2v
> Trick is enabling overvoltage but leave it at default. 0. No point anyway as titan black already unlocked to 1.2v.
> It will flux based on game loads. Personally dont like so using skyn3t 980 bios because the vid for my gpu will be at 1.05v. Running 1150. Hmm second black delayed. .. Crap.
> saw ure mobo. m6 hero..
> its not cold bug. Its because of ure dram settings. the rtls etc needs to be always trained.
> 
> set them ure self and it wont happen.
> Also y so high cache voltage??
> Whats ure vcore for 4.2.


Never tested 4.2, just went straight to the highest i can get at 1.45.
Cache right now at 45. Also, I have training off because when I had it on it would cause boot loops. Since Ive disabled it, its no longer looping boot.


----------



## skupples

new titan has 81% ASIC. So, now I have 2X 80% cards and a 60% card... Maybe the 60% card will take a dive...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Never tested 4.2, just went straight to the highest i can get at 1.45.
> Cache right now at 45. Also, I have training off because when I had it on it would cause boot loops. Since Ive disabled it, its no longer looping boot.


hmm think u dont get what those settings are.
errr and pretty sure ure overvolting ure vcore.

theres no gain in having high cache speed. never seen any real gain above 39x default.

if i was u i would actually spend time on learning how to clock those mem timings manually and understand what those settings are and set the rtls. also check what chipset u have.

i was right. Look at ure physic scores.. 9k?? for a 4770k at 4.5ghz??
errr thats like default 4770k speed. i get around 12800 for 4.5 and 13300 for 4.6.
if ran in diagnostic mode etc.. no background crap.. would get higher by around another 100 points.


----------



## kzinti1

I just entered my pair of Titan Black's.
I didn't think to ask whether I should or not.
The ASIC Quality on card #1 is 72%.
Card #2 rates 71.2%.
Looks like EVGA, or whoever, can actually bin cards properly when they take a notion to actually do it.
Less than 1% difference with cards bought weeks apart is kind of weird.
Especially with my KPE's that are several points apart.
One KPE runs quite cool. The other runs hot as Hell.
I put the KPE's back in their boxes for a while until I figure out what to do with them.
I don't know if watercooling them is worth the cash and bother if the hot card keeps the SLi clocked down as it does now.
I already have the blocks and backplates for my Titan's, but, so far, they really don't need watercooling. Figures.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> The ASIC Quality on card #1 is 72%.
> Card #2 rates 71.2%.
> Looks like EVGA, or whoever, can actually bin cards properly when they take a notion to actually do it.
> Less than 1% difference with cards bought weeks apart is kind of weird.


Yeah my 2 Titan Blacks are similar -- only a 1% difference between both cards with one at 72.1% and the other at 71.1%. Bought from different stores, difference in serial numbers is less than 20 so maybe they are from the same batch.

My 780Ti's bought from EVGA had consecutive serials and identical ASIC which was very nice. Go EVGA! (as usual!).


----------



## cstkl1

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I just entered my pair of Titan Black's.
> I didn't think to ask whether I should or not.
> The ASIC Quality on card #1 is 72%.
> Card #2 rates 71.2%.
> Looks like EVGA, or whoever, can actually bin cards properly when they take a notion to actually do it.
> Less than 1% difference with cards bought weeks apart is kind of weird.
> Especially with my KPE's that are several points apart.
> One KPE runs quite cool. The other runs hot as Hell.
> I put the KPE's back in their boxes for a while until I figure out what to do with them.
> I don't know if watercooling them is worth the cash and bother if the hot card keeps the SLi clocked down as it does now.
> I already have the blocks and backplates for my Titan's, but, so far, they really don't need watercooling. Figures.


Both my matrix ti was 68.8 but clocks to 1338mgz. Second died. Not sure why. Artifact n only 768p.
Titan black first one is 77. Hoping second one not far off.


----------



## skupples

Part of the B1 revision chip is to be less leaky, maybe ASIC rating plays a part in that.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> hmm think u dont get what those settings are.
> errr and pretty sure ure overvolting ure vcore.
> 
> theres no gain in having high cache speed. never seen any real gain above 39x default.
> 
> if i was u i would actually spend time on learning how to clock those mem timings manually and understand what those settings are and set the rtls. also check what chipset u have.
> 
> i was right. Look at ure physic scores.. 9k?? for a 4770k at 4.5ghz??
> errr thats like default 4770k speed. i get around 12800 for 4.5 and 13300 for 4.6.
> if ran in diagnostic mode etc.. no background crap.. would get higher by around another 100 points.


I don't have HT enabled.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I don't have HT enabled.


ah crap forgot about that.

eh y eh??
wouldnt a 4670k be better option??


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone!

I just bought this backplate. The instructions include installing a waterblock. I do not intend to use a waterblock. Can I still use it?

This is the instruction manual I found on EK's website.

Can I follow the same instructions minus the waterblock part?

Thank you very much.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just bought this backplate. The instructions include installing a waterblock. I do not intend to use a waterblock. Can I still use it?
> 
> This is the instruction manual I found on EK's website.
> 
> Can I follow the same instructions minus the waterblock part?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Assuming the screws are the same pitch & long enough to go through to the stock cooler, you should be fine.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Assuming the screws are the same pitch & long enough to go through to the stock cooler, you should be fine.


Thank you skupples for the quick reply. I'll check if the screws fit or not.

P.S. I just realized that people in this thread are much more cooperative, friendly and sympathetic to the needs of others. I speak from recent experience in other threads. I really appreciate the hospitality.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you skupples for the quick reply. I'll check if the screws fit or not.
> 
> P.S. I just realized that people in this thread are much more cooperative, friendly and sympathetic to the needs of others. I speak from recent experience in other threads. I really appreciate the hospitality.


There are other threads like that here too but you are correct 99% of all people down here are friendly and helpful. We got some bad apples too. I mostly ignore them since some seems to be lacking on attention or are too egocentric to listen to anyone...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just bought this backplate. The instructions include installing a waterblock. I do not intend to use a waterblock. Can I still use it?
> 
> This is the instruction manual I found on EK's website.
> 
> Can I follow the same instructions minus the waterblock part?
> 
> Thank you very much.


You will most likely be ok. Try to install it and see if it get a nice hold on the pcb. Also don't forget to place the pads on the back. Around christmas 2013 we have some posts showing where to place the pads.

Good luck


----------



## sickofitall

Hi, i need your help, i want to enable the llc mod but:

-when i check the llc status with command prompt or occamrazor tool, it returns me always "invalid"
-i follow the guide to soft mod afterburner, with "VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h" command now i can control the voltage but the llc mod is disabled because i have a vdroop under load

-I have a 780 classified as a primary card and a zotac reference as secondary
-if i install the zotac on another pc i can easily unlock the llc and all works fine


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Hi, i need your help, i want to enable the llc mod but:
> 
> -when i check the llc status with command prompt or occamrazor tool, it returns me always "invalid"
> -i follow the guide to soft mod afterburner, with "VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h" command now i can control the voltage but the llc mod is disabled because i have a vdroop under load
> 
> -I have a 780 classified as a primary card and a zotac reference as secondary
> -if i install the zotac on another pc i can easily unlock the llc and all works fine


I would try putting both of them on the same bios first. Recommend Skyn3t V2. LLC hack is pretty well broken @ this point for 99% of people though. Better off to overshoot voltage to compensate for droop.


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would try putting both of them on the same bios first. Recommend Skyn3t V2. LLC hack is pretty well broken @ this point for 99% of people though. Better off to overshoot voltage to compensate for droop.


damn, i use the wrong topic, i have two gtx 780 not the titan









by the way, i have skyn3t bios on both cards, the classy one is obviously different from the zotac reference









the hack is not broken because on another pc with the zotac alone works fine


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> damn, i use the wrong topic, i have two gtx 780 not the titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, i have skyn3t bios on both cards, the classy one is obviously different from the zotac reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hack is not broken because on another pc with the zotac alone works fine


Classified has a different power delivery system, that may be your issue. @Occamrazor


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Classified has a different power delivery system, that may be your issue. @Occamrazor


maybe the hack works only if i have one or two reference cards?







(not mixed with custom pcb's)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> maybe the hack works only if i have one or two reference cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not mixed with custom pcb's)


Sounds like it. I know the 780Ti classified doesn't work w/ LLC, so i'm guessing the 780 Classi is the same way/or has a different command set.


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like it. I know the 780Ti classified doesn't work w/ LLC, so i'm guessing the 780 Classi is the same way/or has a different command set.


I need the llc hack only for my zotac reference, with the classy i have no problem at all because i use its own tool for overvolting (gtx classified controller)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> I need the llc hack only for my zotac reference, with the classy i have no problem at all because i use its own tool for overvolting (gtx classified controller)


does a classy SLI well with a reference card? I can tell you that a Kingpin doe snot SLI well with a classified....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Hi, i need your help, i want to enable the llc mod but:
> 
> -when i check the llc status with command prompt or occamrazor tool, it returns me always "invalid"
> -i follow the guide to soft mod afterburner, with "VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h" command now i can control the voltage but the llc mod is disabled because i have a vdroop under load
> 
> -I have a 780 classified as a primary card and a zotac reference as secondary
> -if i install the zotac on another pc i can easily unlock the llc and all works fine


When you run: msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,DE or msiafterburner.exe /sg0 /ri4,20,DE you are not specifying which card you want to run the command on, so, it will default to your first card and of course it will return "invalid" because its the Classified (does not use the voltage controller NCP4206/8 so it does not support the LLC hack or volt mod)
You have to use the *"sg"* switch:

For the first card: msiafterburner.exe /*sg0* /ri3,20,DE or msiafterburner.exe /*sg0* /ri4,20,DE
For the second card: msiafterburner.exe /*sg1* /ri3,20,DE or msiafterburner.exe /*sg1* /ri4,20,DE

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kzinti1

I keep seeing "Team skyn3t" mentioned, so I Googled it.
While skyn3t is a common moniker all over the planet, and one internet company in South Africa, I can find no mention of any "Team" skyn3t on the web.
There's a skyn3t (an individual) mentioned in HWBot. Is it something to do with that site?
All I'm wondering is what it is?


----------



## alancsalt

AFAIK Team skyn3t are the guys that help out here with advice and assistance in using sky's bios/s.


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When you run: msiafterburner.exe /ri3,20,DE or msiafterburner.exe /sg0 /ri4,20,DE you are not specifying which card you want to run the command on, so, it will default to your first card and of course it will return "invalid" because its the Classified (does not use the voltage controller NCP4206/8 so it does not support the LLC hack or volt mod)
> You have to use the *"sg"* switch:
> 
> For the first card: msiafterburner.exe /*sg0* /ri3,20,DE or msiafterburner.exe /*sg0* /ri4,20,DE
> For the second card: msiafterburner.exe /*sg1* /ri3,20,DE or msiafterburner.exe /*sg1* /ri4,20,DE
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


thank you, its like nvflash, if i use "nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios.rom" the program always go for the first card on the system, to flash only the second card there are the "i0" or "i1" commands









Now its all clear, thank you mate


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I keep seeing "Team skyn3t" mentioned, so I Googled it.
> While skyn3t is a common moniker all over the planet, and one internet company in South Africa, I can find no mention of any "Team" skyn3t on the web.
> There's a skyn3t (an individual) mentioned in HWBot. Is it something to do with that site?
> All I'm wondering is what it is?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> AFAIK *Team skyn3t are the guys that help out here with advice and assistance* in using sky's bios/s.


Yes, its us, me and my Brother, here at *OCN*!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, its us, me and my Brother, here at *OCN*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks for the info and especially all the help!








I was thinking there may be a site I couldn't find.


----------



## dpoverlord

Occam Lisbon here I come!!

Has anyone played Titanfall yet? I can't help but be mad that this game I became addicted to does not work well with 3 titans. I feel like my Titans are collecting dust in my case :-(


----------



## mossberg385t

I get to join today


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is the Original Titan, like, the longest lasting GPU that still has that kick to it?

yea it was $1000 originally, but i felt i already got the Titan black or 780 Ti, with only a little less cores for a whole year before those came out.

And who knows when big Maxwell will even show up.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Is the Original Titan, like, the longest lasting GPU that still has that kick to it?
> 
> yea it was $1000 originally, but i felt i already got the Titan black or 780 Ti, with only a little less cores for a whole year before those came out.
> 
> And who knows when big Maxwell will even show up.


It is a pretty long lived card. But I remember the 8800 gtx when came out. Boy that was a revolution and the card was pretty long lived too.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Occam Lisbon here I come!!
> 
> Has anyone played Titanfall yet? I can't help but be mad that this game I became addicted to does not work well with 3 titans. I feel like my Titans are collecting dust in my case :-(


Give me a shout when you get here! Safe flight!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Is the Original Titan, like, the longest lasting GPU that still has that kick to it?
> 
> yea it was $1000 originally, but i felt i already got the Titan black or 780 Ti, with only a little less cores for a whole year before those came out.
> 
> And who knows when big Maxwell will even show up.


YES YES and YES!!!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> YES YES and YES!!!


whoever bought titan at launch had a good gamble.

wish I stil had mine just because I know theyre still going to be worth alot when new stuff comes out unlike the 780 6gb


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> whoever bought titan at launch had a good gamble.
> 
> wish I stil had mine just because I know theyre still going to be worth alot when new stuff comes out unlike the 780 6gb


Besides, titan will always have an edge over the 780 ti in terms of resale value. That DP is a huge advantage along with extra VRAM.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Besides, titan will always have an edge over the 780 ti in terms of resale value. That DP is a huge advantage along with extra VRAM.


yeah people still pay alot for titans, I sold mine & bought 2 780s for the same price.. I just wanted more performance ready for the ROG monitor

not mad at my trade







do miss it though


----------



## dpoverlord

Yeah its interesting titans on eBay depending on condition sell for 800 to 1300


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yeah its interesting titans on eBay depending on condition sell for 800 to 1300


i never understood the $1,300 Titans on Ebay, that's not their original price, i mean it IS a bit oldish at this point, but, still relevant given the slow pace of GPU improvements these days.

$600-800ish seems about the right Ebay prices for used Titans IMO.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i never understood the $1,300 Titans on Ebay, that's not their original price, i mean it IS a bit oldish at this point, but, still relevant given the slow pace of GPU improvements these days.
> 
> $600-800ish seems about the right Ebay prices for used Titans IMO.


For a while Titans were sold out every where. Once discontinued, some people may still want them because of the voltage hack, and 6gb VRAM.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For a while Titans were sold out every where. Once discontinued, some people may still want them because of the voltage hack, and 6gb VRAM.


Ah I see.... no one was able to do any volt hacks on the newer 780 Ti PCB yet? Bummer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For a while Titans were sold out every where. Once discontinued, some people may still want them because of the voltage hack, and 6gb VRAM.


reading these last few post is giving me second thoughts about my 2 titans listed in the marketplace here...


----------



## szeged

i know later on when titans are old news and are on ebay for super cheap ill be buying another one to hard mod and have fun with









TITAN will always hold a special place with me forever lol, such a monster monster monster card.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, easily best video cards I've ever bought. Got them in February 2013 and they are still basically right there at the top of the charts in May of 2014 (and will likely stay there until GM204 releases sometime around Christmas). I will end up not having to upgrade for nearly two full years while still having nearly the fastest video cards available over that span! Very good buy these babies were (and one is getting retired to my wall to sit right next to my retired 580 Lightning). When I do retire it should I put the stock cooler back on or leave the block on it?


----------



## Panther Al

I love mine: Got them mainly because I wanted to get something that was pure overkill/e-peen/"Futureproof". Was running three 1080's, then dropped to a single 1080, and now running 4K: and really really glad I went big. I'd almost forgotten how to optimise my settings for the most performance - used to just running knowing I didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## djriful

Afterburner 3.0 Final released, is the voltage unlock the same?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Gotta hope Occam can work it all out for us like he did with beta 19! I got faith in you guys Ed! Go Team Skyn3t!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Afterburner 3.0 Final released, is the voltage unlock the same?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Gotta hope Occam can work it all out for us like he did with beta 19! I got faith in you guys Ed! Go Team Skyn3t!


Its the same core, the Zawarudo's tool should work! If not post it here and ill see what i can do!


----------



## jon6113

Occam, are you guys working on a Bios for the new EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its the same core, the Zawarudo's tool should work! If not post it here and ill see what i can do!


Great news!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Occam, are you guys working on a Bios for the new EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 6GB?


Send it over!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Great news!


----------



## jon6113

Here it is!!!

1007.zip 134k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, easily best video cards I've ever bought. Got them in February 2013 and they are still basically right there at the top of the charts in May of 2014 (and will likely stay there until GM204 releases sometime around Christmas). I will end up not having to upgrade for nearly two full years while still having nearly the fastest video cards available over that span! Very good buy these babies were (and one is getting retired to my wall to sit right next to my retired 580 Lightning). When I do retire it should I put the stock cooler back on or leave the block on it?


same here - 18 months in on these cards and they still run anything i throw at 'em. Very future-proof purchase. Funny how early adopters were dissed over the cost.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same here - 18 months in on these cards and they still run anything i throw at 'em. Very future-proof purchase. Funny how early adopters were dissed over the cost.


Yep, same here. Do you remember this thread at the beginning and how much people stop by to distil hate on us?

Cheers


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sure do. Remember to this day we are blamed for the current pricing of video cards!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sure do. Remember to this day we are blamed for the current pricing of video cards!


Do I look like I give a .... ? Maybe thoooooose people should work more and play less. =P


----------



## djsash

*> > I want to convert a Gigabyte GTX Titan to EVGA GTX Titan ? ?*

Hi,

I am new to this website and I am not for overclocking, but im still sure someone here can give me some nice information/guide if what I want to do is possible or not&#8230;

I have a Gigabyte GTX Titan, I want to convert it to an EVGA GTX Titan. By look, they are both identical.
Is there any way to flash that Gigabyte and load an EVGA Rom on it? Will it work? I have no idea at all&#8230; I just made a guess. I just wana confirm if it will work.

I would be glad to receive some very kind info and guide from you.

Thanks


----------



## djsash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsash*
> 
> *> > I want to convert a Gigabyte GTX Titan to EVGA GTX Titan ? ?*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this website and I am not for overclocking, but im still sure someone here can give me some nice information/guide if what I want to do is possible or not&#8230;
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GTX Titan, I want to convert it to an EVGA GTX Titan. By look, they are both identical.
> Is there any way to flash that Gigabyte and load an EVGA Rom on it? Will it work? I have no idea at all&#8230; I just made a guess. I just wana confirm if it will work.
> 
> I would be glad to receive some very kind info and guide from you.
> 
> Thanks


Is it possible?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sure do. Remember to this day we are blamed for the current pricing of video cards!


its the same concept any where in any hardware.cars, tech etc... in the bigger scheme of things.. err whats the cost of the titans in comparison...peanuts...
ppl who are just kids...

a lot of us are the gaming adopters of the 90's with growing up on Donkey Kong, Tetris, Dune 2, Wolfy , Command and conquer, Star wars,

as i told a lot of people i had my 1200p screen like more than a decade and it took up a 7970ghz/gtx 680 only then a single card could conquer it or atleast playable fps. before that it was 7900gtx sli, 8800gtx sli, 8800 ultra sli,8800gt sli (scared me for life u freaking nvidia...), gtx280 sli, 285 sli
480 sli, 580 sli... all just to play at 1200p @60fps.

titan was a big moment. yeah sure it was expensive.. but atleast nvidia gave it a epic cooler.
imagine if titan had a ati 290 stock cooler and came in a cardboard. Yup ati does it. Charge USD600. Hot as hell. Fanboy's love it. Drivers ******ed.. They will wait for a year for their cards to work fine. Had many ati cards also in that long list. Hated them. During X58 they didnt even follow pcie-sig. I had to change three x58 boards from DFI UT x58, R2E,R3e ( yeah asus u suck ) and Classy to finally get the 4870x2 ref working.

thats the reason i was scared to get a titan..the 8800ultra vs 8800gt moment.. xfx alpha dogs.. lol..So really literally having a flashback moment now and think there will be a maxwell thats 256bit at 4gb and single card mind u that will overclock like hell on air and beat the crap of my titan blacks.
lol... cause the cost of the ultras were abt the same as the titans.. heck those two ultras couldnt even play stalker properly..it came with the asus cards.....


----------



## skupples

Just stick an EVGA bios on it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsash*
> 
> Is it possible?


Sure! Just flash a EVGA bios like Skupp said and it will be a EVGA card but dont try to RMA it!









And...

*WELCOME TO OCN!!!*


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure! Just flash a EVGA bios like Skupp said and it will be a EVGA card but dont try to RMA it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!!!*


whats rev2. just saw it in ure sig. oops mistook it for titan black rev2 bios.

got it.
again guys love ure bios to death.
but hmm once thing though.
whenever i reboot my comp etc after a lot of ram clocking.. get this red glitch thingy..
dont get that on default bios.
i suppose a issue on p-states for uefi bootup with intel IME??


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsash*
> 
> *> > I want to convert a Gigabyte GTX Titan to EVGA GTX Titan ? ?*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GTX Titan, I want to convert it to an EVGA GTX Titan. By look, they are both identical.
> Is there any way to flash that Gigabyte and load an EVGA Rom on it? Will it work? I have no idea at all&#8230; I just made a guess. I just wana confirm if it will work.


It'll almost certainly work, but what do you think it'll gain you?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Afterburner 3.0 Final released, is the voltage unlock the same?


Worked for me...


----------



## cstkl1

expect titan sales to go up or 780 6gb if they want to sli and game on 1440p and above with everything maxed out for watchdog.

if people are serious about running this game on max or close to 60fps..


----------



## gordan

A single 780Ti is perfectly adequate for gaming at 3840x2400, as long as you don't insist on excessive anti-aliasing. I do all my gaming on one on an IBM T221. The monitor tops out at about 55Hz, but the 780Ti keeps up with it just fine. Titan worked fine, too, but 780Ti is no worse.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> A single 780Ti is perfectly adequate for gaming at 3840x2400, as long as you don't insist on excessive anti-aliasing. I do all my gaming on one on an IBM T221. The monitor tops out at about 55Hz, but the 780Ti keeps up with it just fine. Titan worked fine, too, but 780Ti is no worse.


trust me.. watch dogg exceeds 3gb easy and that was just its options are FXAA, thats only on 2560x1080. fps 30-40fps.. and this game needs faster...


----------



## skupples

You must be playing some ancient games or have very low standards/expectations. We have all seen the benchmarks for 780ti at that resolution.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

One Titan is certainly sufficient for a 2560 x 1440 monitor at max settings in my experience but I can deal with "near 30 FPS" game play unlike others who act like their games must run at 120 FPS or they simply can't play them...


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You must be playing some ancient games or have very low standards/expectations. We have all seen the benchmarks for 780ti at that resolution.


Crysis 1 and 2, Metro Last Light, Borderlands 1 and 2, Left4Dead 2, off the top of my head in the past year or so, no performance issues with any of them. Never actually benchmarked it, but I certainly couldn't tell much difference between a 780Ti and the Titan. But I generally never bother with AA, which is usually a very VRAM-eating factor.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> One Titan is certainly sufficient for a 2560 x 1440 monitor at max settings in my experience but I can deal with "near 30 FPS" game play unlike others who act like their games must run at 120 FPS or they simply can't play them...


That is pretty much the seize of it. Without custom modes my T221 goes up to 48Hz, which I find to be ample. And a 780Ti is perfectly up to that task without AA, more so than the Titan.


----------



## skupples

I guess I'm still confused when it comes to how to compare 5760x1080 to other resolutions.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess I'm still confused when it comes to how to compare 5760x1080 to other resolutions.


Multiplying two numbers isn't so hard.








It comes down to the pixel count.

And as Majin said - it depends on what kind of frame rate you expect. 48fps @ 3840x2400 is more than enough for me.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> One Titan is certainly sufficient for a 2560 x 1440 monitor at max settings in my experience but I can deal with "near 30 FPS" game play unlike others who act like their games must run at 120 FPS or they simply can't play them...


it depends on the game bro

watchy doggy.. dont think u want 30 fps trying to hack, run from the cops, create barriers.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess I'm still confused when it comes to how to compare 5760x1080 to other resolutions.


3k??


----------



## cstkl1

Single 780ti and Titan Black good for watch Dog only at ultra preset without AA. for 60fps Gaming at 1440p. Add it full HBAO etc.. and FXAA.. only Titans can handle that.

I think nvidia knew games this year will hit the 3gb limit at 1440p. Thats why they timed the black as replacement for the 780ti and 780 6gb release before watchdog/wolfenstein.
Wolfenstein disabled MSAA cause it will hit more than 4gb and u need Cuda to be enabled (tough luck AMD) to stop the Texture Pop Up. Again only titans are there to handle the 4-5gb odd texture 30-60fps at only 1440p.

looking at how maxwell 880m has 8gb mem.. .. we know what the next top end card mem will be..


----------



## szeged

people freaked out about the same thing when crysis 3 was still (still is imo) the big deal but my 3gb cards held up just fine @ 1440 with 8xmsaa


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

In my experience, if your card can handle Crysis 3 at 30+ FPS then it can handle pretty much anything. Luckily I have two which are easily capable of running any game at 1440p and max settings...


----------



## gordan

Put it this way, when you run out of VRAM it's not a case of a slight slowdown, it's a case of 60fps vs 2spf when it starts swapping in and out of main RAM. Maybe some games can deplete that much RAM - all I can say is that without AA I haven't hit the limit in any of the games I play in 9MP.

I used to run a Titan until it expired, but it was too expensive to replace when it failed (Asus and over a year old, so the warranty wasn't worth the paper it was written on), so I got 780Ti instead.

It works for me.


----------



## szeged

Imo the only card worth it's weight for so called future proofing is the OG titan, it's a he'll of a powerhouse card with enough vram to last a long long time.


----------



## cstkl1

U guys are in for a shock on watch dog. On vram.btw i am not even talking abt enabling aa. Just on ultra preset. Thats not even the max ambient occlusion setting.


----------



## vargus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> A single 780Ti is perfectly adequate for gaming at 3840x2400, as long as you don't insist on excessive anti-aliasing. I do all my gaming on one on an IBM T221. The monitor tops out at about 55Hz, but the 780Ti keeps up with it just fine. Titan worked fine, too, but 780Ti is no worse.


@4k resolution the need for Anti Aliasing is minimal if needed at all. All I think it would do is lower your frame rate with practically no improvement in picture quality.

i WILL BE STAYING AWAY FROM 4K...SORRY CAPS....Anyway my reasoning is the new 34" LG 3440-1440 resolution 21:9 IPS monitors are freaking BEAUTIFUL you get basically 2 1440 monitor welded together with no bezel and instead of having to push 4x 1080p # of pixels I think 3440-1440 res is around 2.4 x 1080p # of pixels in a ultra widescreen peripheral vision friendly monitor easier on video cards with pretty much the same picture quality of 4k ..for the most part.

Also my SLI'ed 770 classified 4gb cards running at 1300+ cores and 2005 mhz mem would prefer that to 4k anyday...I am sure SLI'ed 780, 780tis would prefer that also especially with 3gb of ram.
I cannot afford water cooling on my ACX cooled cards but I am lucky enough to have a HAF 922 case that has plenty of side exhaust capability to remove the ACX cooled 770 classy's heat production. I had 2 120mm fans as intakes blowing right on the ACX coolers and it made them run way tooo hot. switching my side fans to exhaust dropped temps 15-20c easy.

So if anyone is running ACX cooled cards and you have a fan blowing directly on the side of your card or cards. Try switching the side fan to exhaust and check the temperature difference. It can be pretty dramatic.
Also If you have not seen the new 21:9 ratio 34" 3440x1440 LG monitors I rec you look at them. B&H has the 3440-1440 one for 999$ and the 2560-1080 one for 599$ I think. They also make a small 29" version but that is too small in my opinion. Also if your a movie watcher it pretty much eliminates black bars at the top and bottom of the screen unless your watching some crazy wide movie like Lawrence of Arabia or something.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> @4k resolution the need for Anti Aliasing is minimal if needed at all. All I think it would do is lower your frame rate with practically no improvement in picture quality.
> 
> i WILL BE STAYING AWAY FROM 4K...SORRY CAPS....Anyway my reasoning is the new 34" LG 3440-1440 resolution 21:9 IPS monitors are freaking BEAUTIFUL you get basically 2 1440 monitor welded together with no bezel and instead of having to push 4x 1080p # of pixels I think 3440-1440 res is around 2.4 x 1080p # of pixels in a ultra widescreen peripheral vision friendly monitor easier on video cards with pretty much the same picture quality of 4k ..for the most part.
> 
> Also my SLI'ed 770 classified 4gb cards running at 1300+ cores and 2005 mhz mem would prefer that to 4k anyday...I am sure SLI'ed 780, 780tis would prefer that also especially with 3gb of ram.
> I cannot afford water cooling on my ACX cooled cards but I am lucky enough to have a HAF 922 case that has plenty of side exhaust capability to remove the ACX cooled 770 classy's heat production. I had 2 120mm fans as intakes blowing right on the ACX coolers and it made them run way tooo hot. switching my side fans to exhaust dropped temps 15-20c easy.
> 
> So if anyone is running ACX cooled cards and you have a fan blowing directly on the side of your card or cards. Try switching the side fan to exhaust and check the temperature difference. It can be pretty dramatic.
> Also If you have not seen the new 21:9 ratio 34" 3440x1440 LG monitors I rec you look at them. B&H has the 3440-1440 one for 999$ and the 2560-1080 one for 599$ I think. They also make a small 29" version but that is too small in my opinion. Also if your a movie watcher it pretty much eliminates black bars at the top and bottom of the screen unless your watching some crazy wide movie like Lawrence of Arabia or something.


Suppose to get that with my titan sli. Was planning 60fps bliss with watchdog. But that aint gonna happen with two cards. Scraping the monitor . Unless nvidia comes out with miracle driver black edition.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Multiplying two numbers isn't so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to the pixel count.
> 
> And as Majin said - it depends on what kind of frame rate you expect. 48fps @ 3840x2400 is more than enough for me.


seems other factors come into play besides just pixel density when comparing performance in surround to some other single screen resolution.

Iv'e seen lots of people state that AA above 2X (of any kind) simply makes 4K blurry looking.

I'm quite curious about how Watch Dogs will perform with tri-sli titans @ 1300mhz/7.25ghz @ 5760x1080P. Specially since it supposedly have a truly multithreaded & hyperthreading utilizing engine.

which reminds me, i still haven't re-OCed my CPU & memory since turning the beast back on.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I may not upgrade my Titans even once Maxwell releases to be honest. I honestly just see little reason to replace these cards any time soon, especially considering that I shouldn't even be close to any VRAM restrictions for quite some time...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I may not upgrade my Titans even once Maxwell releases to be honest. I honestly just see little reason to replace these cards any time soon, especially considering that I shouldn't even be close to any VRAM restrictions for quite some time...


Gen 1 Maxwell will be the first architecture I skip in a long time. I just simply don't need it, & I don't really see anything forcing me to step down below high settings graphics, even Star Citizen, (which won't be in full blown system blow up mode for another year since the flight module will only have 8-16 ships max @ release)

Now then, if 9xx series maxwell pushes out Stacked RAM then I may have to consider the upgrade. I really just want to replace my 60% asic card with another 80% card now that 2 of them are 80%.


----------



## pharcycle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U guys are in for a shock on watch dog. On vram.btw i am not even talking abt enabling aa. Just on ultra preset. Thats not even the max ambient occlusion setting.


I thought watchdogs wasn't out till the 27th, the day AFTER a bank holiday weekend in the UK... Thanks ubisoft!


----------



## VSG

Already out on torrents


----------



## skupples

lol, already on torrents? fail ubi, fail.

my guess (like many other games) is that the torrent is missing a massive day one patch that "fixes" issues omitted from the base file. Seems to be a common tactic these days.


----------



## VSG

It could be a memory leak bug but people are attributing the 3+gb VRAM consumption on the high textures. Of course, most of this is from Riva on screen display values so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## markallen1988

Is it possible to have an Nvidia branded Titan? Because I have one, not too sure how I feel about it... but I am happy to join the club!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Is it possible to have an Nvidia branded Titan? Because I have one, not too sure how I feel about it... but I am happy to join the club!


All Titans I have seen are unbranded anyway. Are you talking about the 2 vendor ID bytes in the BIOS?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

I'm trying to install an EKFC 780Ti backplate on my Titan. But as someone had warned me earlier, the provided screws don't fit in the holes of the GPU.

How can I attach the backplate to the GPU?

Thank you.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm trying to install an EKFC 780Ti backplate on my Titan. But as someone had warned me earlier, the provided screws don't fit in the holes of the GPU.
> 
> How can I attach the backplate to the GPU?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Ahnaf!

Although EK states its compatible with "all" cards







: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868331
Most people are finding it not so "compatible"!








Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1450581/backplate-question-msi-gaming-tf-gtx-780/0_100
But you should have no problem with the mighty TITAN as its the original Titan backplate if i'm not mistaken!!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi Ahnaf!
> 
> Although EK states its compatible with "all" cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868331
> Most people are finding it not so "compatible"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1450581/backplate-question-msi-gaming-tf-gtx-780/0_100
> But you should have no problem with the mighty TITAN as its the original Titan backplate if i'm not mistaken!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you for your feedback Ed.

The screws that came with the backplate don't fit into the screw holes on the GPU. They are too thick for the holes.

Where can I get screws that will fit into the screw holes?

Mind you I am not using a waterblock, in case that makes any difference.

I need help with another thing.

I'm going to reinstall Windows on my system. I currently have LLC disabled and am running the card on a custom BIOS.

Which GPU settings will be put to default when I reinstall windows? I just want to make sure that I don't enable a particular setting without turning on the safety measures first.

Thank you very much.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you for your feedback Ed.
> 
> The screws that came with the backplate don't fit into the screw holes on the GPU. They are too thick for the holes.
> 
> Where can I get screws that will fit into the screw holes?
> 
> Mind you I am not using a waterblock, in case that makes any difference.
> 
> I need help with another thing.
> 
> I'm going to reinstall Windows on my system. I currently have LLC disabled and am running the card on a custom BIOS.
> 
> Which GPU settings will be put to default when I reinstall windows? I just want to make sure that I don't enable a particular setting without turning on the safety measures first.
> 
> Thank you very much.


The right screws are: M3 DIN7991
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109857151.pdf

Software changes don't matter as it will all go away with the SO installation, modded bios have no concern either, i have had 3 re-installs in 1 year and all of them with modded bios, so, not a problem!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> All Titans I have seen are unbranded anyway. Are you talking about the 2 vendor ID bytes in the BIOS?


Yeah, it shows up with Nvidia as the manufacturer in GPU-Z. I got it used with no packaging to tell the brand. But I thought it would show under vendor id in GPU-Z.


----------



## Chrisallison91

Hi Guys,

Do these BIOS mods work with the Titan Black ?

Many Thanks,

Chris


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisallison91*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do these BIOS mods work with the Titan Black ?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Chris


No, Titan Black is basically a 780Ti with 6GB, you have our modded bios for the Titan Black in my SIG!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Chrisallison91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, Titan Black is basically a 780Ti with 6GB, you have our modded bios for the Titan Black in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thank you very much.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisallison91*
> 
> Thanks is there a Titan Black BIOS available from Team skynet at all I can use ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Yes, in my SIG! Just look down!









|
|
v


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Yeah, it shows up with Nvidia as the manufacturer in GPU-Z. I got it used with no packaging to tell the brand. But I thought it would show under vendor id in GPU-Z.


Sounds like someone changed the bios. They tend to flag as NV in the subvendor when you flash


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, in my SIG! Just look down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> |
> v


boss. i ditch evga precision. uninstall this and riva and got the latest AB with Riva 6.1
how i can see the OSD but hmm how to control the voltage.
i ticked the settings to unlock voltage control, monitor etc..

nada.. still blacked out..
on ure Asus Titan Black skyn3t bios.


----------



## cstkl1

anybody??
the voltage control is disabled.
i unticked at the settings
did something online they said on the unofficial eula thingy.
still blacked out.

edit ok now on afterburner 3.0.0.. its not blacked out.
eveything works except changing the voltage thingy...


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like someone changed the bios. They tend to flag as NV in the subvendor when you flash


it is the stock bios though. Would it say that even if they flashed it back to stock?

Edit: to clarify, when I Google the bios it shows in GPU-Z, it brings up results from many different vendors. But flashing a custom bios and then flashing the stock bios will always result in Nvidia being shown as the vendor?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> anybody??
> the voltage control is disabled.
> i unticked at the settings
> did something online they said on the unofficial eula thingy.
> still blacked out.
> edit ok now on afterburner 3.0.0.. its not blacked out.
> everything works except changing the voltage thingy...


Uninstall AB, delete the installation folder in program files (x86) and re-install AB!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> it is the stock bios though. Would it say that even if they flashed it back to stock?
> 
> Edit: to clarify, when I Google the bios it shows in GPU-Z, it brings up results from many different vendors. But flashing a custom bios and then flashing the stock bios will always result in Nvidia being shown as the vendor?


Send me the bios so i can have a look see!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> anybody??
> the voltage control is disabled.
> i unticked at the settings
> did something online they said on the unofficial eula thingy.
> still blacked out.
> 
> edit ok now on afterburner 3.0.0.. its not blacked out.
> eveything works except changing the voltage thingy...


you need to be using Afterburner BETA 19.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> it is the stock bios though. Would it say that even if they flashed it back to stock?
> 
> Edit: to clarify, when I Google the bios it shows in GPU-Z, it brings up results from many different vendors. But flashing a custom bios and then flashing the stock bios will always result in Nvidia being shown as the vendor?


the name of the sub-vendor should return if its on stock bios, not positive though.

My Skyn3t V2 bios shows: 80.10.3E.00.01(p2083-0010) Subvendor: NVIDIA(10DE)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall AB, delete the installation folder in program files (x86) and re-install AB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me the bios so i can have a look see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you need to be using Afterburner BETA 19.
> the name of the sub-vendor should return if its on stock bios, not positive though.
> 
> My Skyn3t V2 bios shows: 80.10.3E.00.01(p2083-0010) Subvendor: NVIDIA(10DE)


thats the one i the voltage is blanked out.
already went to setting and ticked voltage control and , voltage monitoring.


i can change everything and it works except no voltage control.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> thats the one i the voltage is blanked out.
> already went to setting and ticked voltage control and , voltage monitoring.
> 
> 
> i can change everything and it works except no voltage control.


You have to delete the install folder after uninstalling AB, otherwise it will carry the fail settings to the new installation and the problem will persist!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall AB, delete the installation folder in program files (x86) and re-install AB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me the bios so i can have a look see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Err i did. The one in program files(x86)
As per ure instructions.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Err i did. The one in program files(x86)
> As per ure instructions.


you have Titan Black correct? This means the voltage hacks won't work. Uninstall MSI-AB, see if PrecX works.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Err i did. The one in program files(x86)
> As per ure instructions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you have Titan Black correct? This means the voltage hacks won't work. Uninstall MSI-AB, see if PrecX works.


But it should have the offset voltage usable, there is something wrong somewhere!
Anyway Skupp is right. use Precision-X for voltage and clocks but don't uninstall AB, go to AB settings and untick the "Unlock voltage control"!
This way you can have 64bit games with OSD, something PrecisionX cant do just yet, without interfering in the voltage department, AB will be just a monitoring software, while PX deals with the voltages and clocks!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## skupples

(doesn't support yet because it is nearing the zone of abandonware)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you have Titan Black correct? This means the voltage hacks won't work. Uninstall MSI-AB, see if PrecX works.


precision always works bro.

yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you have Titan Black correct? This means the voltage hacks won't work. Uninstall MSI-AB, see if PrecX works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But it should have the offset voltage usable, there is something wrong somewhere!
> Anyway Skupp is right. use Precision-X for voltage and clocks but don't uninstall AB, go to AB settings and untick the "Unlock voltage control"!
> This way you can have 64bit games with OSD, something PrecisionX cant do just yet, without interfering in the voltage department, AB will be just a monitoring software, while PX deals with the voltages and clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> (doesn't support yet because it is nearing the zone of abandonware)


OK yeah precision never had a issue. And yup just wanted AB because of monitoring on 64bit game on watch dog.
Found out that actually shadowplay and fraps causes a big hit on the fps. The game it self has no issue on MSAA4x or TXAA4x.

Good idea will do that.
Will AB intefere with EVGA Fan control??


----------



## skupples

Can you not download a stand alone Riva Tuner?


----------



## markallen1988

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fgwsa/

I couldn't download the bios with GPU-Z, it just popped up "NVFlash has stopped working", and then GPU-Z said BIOS reading not supported on this device. It isn't Skyn3t, this much I know.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fgwsa/
> 
> I couldn't download the bios with GPU-Z, it just popped up "NVFlash has stopped working", and then GPU-Z said BIOS reading not supported on this device. It isn't Skyn3t, this much I know.


The latest GPUz? Try EZflash in my SIG! option 2!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall AB, delete the installation folder in program files (x86) and re-install AB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me the bios so i can have a look see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Here ya go

titanbios.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> titanbios.zip 138k .zip file


This is the first Titan nvidia original bios!









80.10.2C.00.02









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This is the first Titan nvidia original bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80.10.2C.00.02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Hmm.. Well that's what I thought. So does that mean there is no hope for finding out the OEM?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Hmm.. Well that's what I thought. So does that mean there is no hope for finding out the OEM?


You could try to do it by the serial number - the one on the white sticker, not the black one.

There is a good chance he card is an Asus, I seem to recall my Titan had an Nvidia vendor ID, rather than a vendor branded one. The other thing you could do is download all Titan BIOS-es with that version from TPU and compare them until you find a match.

But if the PO flashed on a different BIOS, serial number is probably the only way.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Hmm.. Well that's what I thought. So does that mean there is no hope for finding out the OEM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You could try to do it by the serial number - the one on the white sticker, not the black one.
> 
> There is a good chance he card is an Asus, I seem to recall my Titan had an Nvidia vendor ID, rather than a vendor branded one. The other thing you could do is download all Titan BIOS-es with that version from TPU and compare them until you find a match.
> 
> But if the PO flashed on a different BIOS, serial number is probably the only way.


My first Titan is an ASUS and the original bios is nvidia, exactly the same as this one! 80.10.2C.00.02!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey guys, I'm thinking about trading my Titans in for something else! Like this!



I found several leftover 2013's for around $10k! If you don't know anything about the R1 or bikes in general, the engine features a cross plane crank with a different firing order more similar to that of a V8 than an inline four. The result is supposedly better traction but the best effect to me is the incredible sound this thing makes! I swear it sounds more like a muscle car than a screaming sport bike! Anyway, sorry for the massively off topic post but this is what I've been obsessed with over the last few days. I traded in my ZX10R back in 2008 and have missed riding so much! Can't wait to get back on two wheels! Anyway, thanks for reading...

Just kidding, I ain't ever getting rid of my Titans!

Still getting the bike though!


----------



## VSG

Glad to hear you are making the right decision here


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about trading my Titans in for something else! Like this!
> 
> 
> 
> I found several leftover 2013's for around $10k! If you don't know anything about the R1 or bikes in general, the engine features a cross plane crank with a different firing order more similar to that of a V8 than an inline four. The result is supposedly better traction but the best effect to me is the incredible sound this thing makes! I swear it sounds more like a muscle car than a screaming sport bike! Anyway, sorry for the massively off topic post but this is what I've been obsessed with over the last few days. I traded in my ZX10R back in 2008 and have missed riding so much! Can't wait to get back on two wheels! Anyway, thanks for reading...
> 
> Just kidding, I ain't ever getting rid of my Titans!
> 
> Still getting the bike though!


Hahaha
Damn that bike is sweet!
And happy to hear it won't cost you your titans


----------



## Panther Al

But for that bike, it would be worth it... whatabike.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about trading my Titans in for something else! Like this!
> 
> 
> 
> I found several leftover 2013's for around $10k! If you don't know anything about the R1 or bikes in general, the engine features a cross plane crank with a different firing order more similar to that of a V8 than an inline four. The result is supposedly better traction but the best effect to me is the incredible sound this thing makes! I swear it sounds more like a muscle car than a screaming sport bike! Anyway, sorry for the massively off topic post but this is what I've been obsessed with over the last few days. I traded in my ZX10R back in 2008 and have missed riding so much! Can't wait to get back on two wheels! Anyway, thanks for reading...
> Just kidding, I ain't ever getting rid of my Titans!
> 
> Still getting the bike though!


WHAT?!?!?!!? No....

At least do it for the RIGHT reason:



Here's my sweetheart!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi Ed!

I have reinstalled windows and now am attempting to unlock voltage and disable LLC once again like it was before.

I have received the '41' that I am supposed to when I entered the message in the cmd window as per the instructions in your guide.

The problem is, I cannot save the file that I am supposed to edit in the Profiles folder in MSI Afterburner directory. It says "Access is denied" when I try to save it.

What can I do to solve this issue?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi Ed!
> 
> I have reinstalled windows and now am attempting to unlock voltage and disable LLC once again like it was before.
> 
> I have received the '41' that I am supposed to when I entered the message in the cmd window as per the instructions in your guide.
> 
> The problem is, I cannot save the file that I am supposed to edit in the Profiles folder in MSI Afterburner directory. It says "Access is denied" when I try to save it.
> 
> What can I do to solve this issue?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Use this:

InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file


Double click it and add it to the registry, next in every drop down menu ( mouse right click) will be a new clickable command. "take ownership" click it and thats it, you own it!











Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about trading my Titans in for something else! Like this!
> 
> 
> 
> I found several leftover 2013's for around $10k! If you don't know anything about the R1 or bikes in general, the engine features a cross plane crank with a different firing order more similar to that of a V8 than an inline four. The result is supposedly better traction but the best effect to me is the incredible sound this thing makes! I swear it sounds more like a muscle car than a screaming sport bike! Anyway, sorry for the massively off topic post but this is what I've been obsessed with over the last few days. I traded in my ZX10R back in 2008 and have missed riding so much! Can't wait to get back on two wheels! Anyway, thanks for reading...
> Just kidding, I ain't ever getting rid of my Titans!
> Still getting the bike though!


nice ride!! You'll love it!


2006 R1LE


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks JP! I've never had a Yammy and am really looking forward to it. I actually prefer the styling of the older R1's and that LE is absolutely beautiful! I'm not big into used sportbikes though and love to find year or two old leftovers that dealers are really anxious to get out of there. I can't wait to get a couple of GoPro's and start doing some MotoVlogs on my new beast! I've had a lot of catching up to do in the world of bikes as I've been so immersed in PC stuff lately but from what I'm reading the current R1 is not exactly universally lauded due to its weak top end and slight porkishness but I don't really care. Any literbike is going to be way more capable than I am so I just go for whatever I like the looks of the best!









Again, sorry guys for the off topic!







I will use my Titans to edit my MotoVlog entries!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thanks JP! I've never had a Yammy and am really looking forward to it. I actually prefer the styling of the older R1's and that LE is absolutely beautiful! I'm not big into used sportbikes though and love to find year or two old leftovers that dealers are really anxious to get out of there. I can't wait to get a couple of GoPro's and start doing some MotoVlogs on my new beast! I've had a lot of catching up to do in the world of bikes as I've been so immersed in PC stuff lately but from what I'm reading the *current R1 is not exactly universally lauded* due to its weak top end and slight porkishness but I don't really care. Any literbike is going to be way more capable than I am so I just go for whatever I like the looks of the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, sorry guys for the off topic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will use my Titans to edit my MotoVlog entries!


I do think Yamaha has the best fit/finish, and the best looks for sure! You know, These bikes are just stupid fast. For the 0.1% ers that can run 12-14K rpm and say .. it's a little "weak"... well, you know that can only be detected on a track and beyond my skill level. That bike does 90mph in first gear, 0-60 in 2 sec ... in first gear! (under 2 sec if we know how to hang on







)
but you know this from that ZX10. You will find it very different from a in-line 4. more like a Duc or Aprilla.
oh, yeah - titans can encode and show the 4K GoPro vids ! (on topic)
I'm basically a 2-wheeler... well except for the winters up here.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thanks for the input JP! I'm gonna hit you up later in PM so as not to clutter up the Titan thread with off topic discussion!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Use this:
> 
> InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> 
> Double click it and add it to the registry, next in every drop down menu ( mouse right click) will be a new clickable command. "take ownership" click it and thats it, you own it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks a lot Ed! It worked.


----------



## cstkl1

finally 90% almost fixed all the settings/skews on my mobo. Previously i set a lot of them for a single card. so running sli is sometimes flaky..

again ty team skyn3t brothers..

btw OccamRazor. i dunno why those matrix 780ti dont want to use ure bios. The default on it is sucky and the voltage flux. Example default bios i could only do 1254/7500mhz semi stable at 1.2125vv. it never hit the powerlimit etc.. with ure bios lol [email protected]/7500mhz super stable and max stable was 1332mhz/[email protected] @ 110% power limit.

so far had to reduce some ram tweaks on shams open bios.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys! I just started playing Watch Dogs and am in need of some assistance.

I don't want to use vSync (so I can get the maximum FPS at all times) so I enabled frame limiter to 60 in RivaTuner. But I still get tearing in the game.

How can I solve this issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys! I just started playing Watch Dogs and am in need of some assistance.
> 
> I don't want to use vSync (so I can get the maximum FPS at all times) so I enabled frame limiter to 60 in RivaTuner. But I still get tearing in the game.
> 
> How can I solve this issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I found adaptive vsync works perfectly.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I found adaptive vsync works perfectly.


Thanks for the quick response.

Should I keep in-game vSync enabled?

And I should turn the frame limiter off, right?

EDIT: Just tried adaptive vSync. It caps the FPS to 55. And the tearing (or stuttering) doesn't go away completely either. What should I do now?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> Should I keep in-game vSync enabled?
> 
> And I should turn the frame limiter off, right?
> 
> EDIT: Just tried adaptive vSync. It caps the FPS to 55. And the tearing (or stuttering) doesn't go away completely either. What should I do now?


thats very odd. It did for me
tested Vsync was chopping especially because this game maps, car chase, city, country, sea etc if u keep running around or driving to different areas, using maps, skills etc.. fps flux alot.
Setting on game was ultra everything with HBAO High, No AA.

are u using the new driver?? helps a lot. reduces frame latency a lot..


----------



## cstkl1

well i have the legit copy as of 8 hours ago downloaded from uplay

a few difference,
set AF to 16x, Texture Filtering to High quality in Nvidia Panel
set Render Rain to 1, Differed FX to PC, AlphaCoverage 1, Set properly the custom quality resolution, change the AA here also to MSAA4x in the xml file
set everything maxed out and use MSAA 4x ( its much sharper than TXAA 4x.. ) 5gb over

on sli.. here is the issue. Its not fully utilizing both gpu's. Second since this was downloaded from uplay.. nvidia control panel didnt show it as game found in this pc.
Did i manually and chose the file.

Very jerky on sli in comparison to single card with no AA eventhough fps reported on SLi shows better.

So waiting for nvidia and ubisoft for a patch.
uploading the video now.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I didn't try single GPU post new whql will have to do that tonight. I also noticed the crack is quite locked down, makes me wonder if some IQ is lost in the process. Then you have the whole fact that the crack is an alpha build, do hopefully some differences exist as a few things just felt a little weird, one of which being lack of police presence unless you start shooting people. I guess car jacking and running peoe over all day is no problem.


Gameplay review. Ori now issue is the sli.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



dude i played it to almost 80 percent complete last night. There were a lot of cops when i bust people in the street. Always used jam coms from stopping people.
Early in the game .. u dont get so much issue from them.
But the ai kindda dumb. Lol i swam accross the channel with the chopper tailing up to the Watchtower.. and then they gave up.
or the prison break. instead of escaping. camped at the door of the prison and just shot every cop. they left alone after that and gave up.
basically in this game if ure surrounded u need to find a good spot and go one on one with everybody. the problem is most of the time u dont.
gang hideout. make sure u got ure sniper rifle and some good silenced guns and machine gun. snipe those jokers that can call reinforcement and run away to another side.
kept doing hit and run and they all die.

Again not sure what happens if i up the difficulty. but i was assuming more car damage actually.
Car jacking same thing. initial part they let u go easily but later taking cars from people they will report. u need to get out take the phone away from them or use jam coms.
cause seriously later part of the game in the town, u need bridges to escape from the cop. they are relentless. heck pretty sure they themself ran over a lot of people lol.

gang hideouts fastest way to get ure skill points up. and money will be flowing easy on hack after that. the atm etc hacks etc.. will get few k everytime from people in the city. think i was sitting close to half a million at one point.

i just saw my vid again. i have no idea why it jerked. eventhough fps and framelatency was good.



btw u got to wait for youtube to process the video. I will check later whether is this a problem with nvidia shadowplay record. It was set to manual only. no issue on single card.


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned recent references to cracks and legit etc.
Quote:


> ||General Membership||
> 
> You may NOT:
> 
> Discuss any form of Piracy or DMCA violations (for additional information click *here*)


The game is released. Keep it clean pliz.


----------



## cstkl1

my bad

btw its because of shadowplay

and uplay is downed. cant go play online, uplay ctos app also cant login. cant even access their page.


----------



## alancsalt

Same problem 4 me in Oz.Servers down already... created their own D.O.S. attack with this release maybe, lol.


----------



## VSG

I think it is global, Uplay is down for me in the US too.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Website Name:
> secure.ubi.com/login/URL Checked:
> 286.30 ms.Response Time:
> *1 min ago Last Down:*
> UP
> Ubi.com is UP and reachable.
> The website is probably down just for you...


http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/ubi.com.html


----------



## VSG

lol what? It is still down for me despite that link saying otherwise.


----------



## alancsalt

Just logged in and played a little... sli and surround ok.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just logged in and played a little... sli and surround ok.


you weren't way zoomed in? Like to the point of basically looking over aiden's shoulder? That may get me to buy it, if I can verify surround support. Could I bother you to take a screenshot for me?


----------



## alancsalt

you may be right..but PrintScreen doesn't work

tried 1920 x1200 @ 16:10 bigger field......


----------



## cstkl1

ok at 2560x1080 at MSAA 4x ( yeah right we are going to do TXAA4x.. its crappy) and all everything turned up custom etc...rain, fx, 16AF, Texture Filter HighQ, AlphatoCoverage
two titan blacks sli oc mildly at 1163/[email protected] avg 70fps-80fps. on actual Gameplay time.
Switches to scenes there might be like small drops to 30fps for a second. other than that its ultra smooth.

but hmm still getting that jerky thingy.



Its totally stunning when all turned up. I think the 16AF and Texture Filter to high quality did a lot of good. But need MSAA 4x for this job.

and dude i done a lot of those fixer contract on the fake copy.
i can tell u theres more cars now, and for some reason the picture quality is making me nervous on driving.. there is a difference. road etc all looks better. thats y u see that video above i was driving like an idiot. before this i will owned the cops just after the high way and never actually reaching the city. but since it was the city i always wanted to do that fly car thingy so thought why not..


----------



## skupples

I figured a slight IQ difference would exist between alpha footage and release footage.

alancast fraps should work. Will plug my key in & check tonight. Wonder if a FOV setting exists in the XML. HUD is properly centered in surround, so it may (hopefully) just need a patch.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I figured a slight IQ difference would exist between alpha footage and release footage.
> 
> alancast fraps should work. Will plug my key in & check tonight. Wonder if a FOV setting exists in the XML. HUD is properly centered in surround, so it may (hopefully) just need a patch.


yup fraps work.. and normally its the best for screenshots.
uplay screenshots doesnt work.

anyway here is some ss i just took on early part of the game just now.. PQ is def way up compare to the crack version.
give me a minute. looks like need to log in.
          



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ok at 2560x1080 at MSAA 4x ( yeah right we are going to do TXAA4x.. its crappy) and all everything turned up custom etc...rain, fx, 16AF, Texture Filter HighQ, AlphatoCoverage
> two titan blacks sli oc mildly at 1163/[email protected] avg 70fps-80fps. on actual Gameplay time.
> Switches to scenes there might be like small drops to 30fps for a second. other than that its ultra smooth.
> 
> but hmm still getting that jerky thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Its totally stunning when all turned up. I think the 16AF and Texture Filter to high quality did a lot of good. But need MSAA 4x for this job.
> 
> and dude i done a lot of those fixer contract on the fake copy.
> i can tell u theres more cars now, and for some reason the picture quality is making me nervous on driving.. there is a difference. road etc all looks better. thats y u see that video above i was driving like an idiot. before this i will owned the cops just after the high way and never actually reaching the city. but since it was the city i always wanted to do that fly car thingy so thought why not..


The ms/frame graph is telling. It shows that your inter-frame delay drops to the equivalent of 5fps (200ms = 5fps) twice and to 10 fps once (100ms), and as low as 13fps (75ms) a number of times. Even if it is for just one frame in a row, that will cause very obvious stutter.


----------



## skupples

@cstkl1 so uh... the game has yet to generate an XML file for settings... Seems a bit strange... Also, the install directory is beyond hidden. Iv'e searched for it %very% deep, doesn't show up? wth is this witchcraft.

Definitely runs smoother than it did last night though, even in sLI.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!!? No....
> At least do it for the RIGHT reason:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my sweetheart!


okay, I know it's OT, but i gotta ask... what's that a 4" over fork on that sporty? Looks great!!
last pic I saw looked like stock forks...


----------



## cstkl1

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @cstkl1 so uh... the game has yet to generate an XML file for settings... Seems a bit strange... Also, the install directory is beyond hidden. Iv'e searched for it %very% deep, doesn't show up? wth is this witchcraft.
> 
> Definitely runs smoother than it did last night though, even in sLI.


Uplay or steam??
uplay. it was better u specify after u download the installation folder. i normally put all games in c:\games

but anyway by default it installs in
c:\program files(x86)\ubisoft\ubisoft game launcher\game

and game profile is in ure (user)\My Documents\My Games\ Watch_Dogs\(Uplay ID)\

gave up playing on sli, seriously lots of microstutter
gone back to single card and second card dedicated to physx.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!!? No....
> 
> At least do it for the RIGHT reason:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my sweetheart!


I'm thinking about straight bars and white wall tires for my sportster. but definitely a new seat for the ladies to ride along.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I want an R1 right now so bad I can taste it! Waiting til August is going to kill me (but at least it'll be getting nearer to cooler weather by then)!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I want an R1 right now so bad I can taste it! Waiting til August is going to kill me (but at least it'll be getting nearer to cooler weather by then)!


My bro is looking into this one. Currently has a Kawasaki Ninja 650R, but says he needs more power.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/mcy/4491601301.html


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I
> Uplay or steam??
> uplay. it was better u specify after u download the installation folder. i normally put all games in c:\games
> 
> but anyway by default it installs in
> c:\program files(x86)\ubisoft\ubisoft game launcher\game
> 
> and game profile is in ure (user)\My Documents\My Games\ Watch_Dogs\(Uplay ID)\
> 
> gave up playing on sli, seriously lots of microstutter
> gone back to single card and second card dedicated to physx.


I found it. Forgot I had the key via STEAM, not direct from Uplay. Iv'e been running on two cards tonight, the stutter is there, but it doesn't seem to be GPU related for me. Also, iv'e found that running 8x MSAA + Supersample"1" from the XML file pushes the GPUs to the max, 75-85% usage 24/7 with a wopping 4.5-5.0GB VRAM used @ any given time.

I'm going to play with one card tomorrow to see how things go.

Also, you mentioned Anisotropic filtering, which I can't seem to find anywhere within the XML file... Can you point me in the right direction?

I did how ever stumble over some settings that may fix the NV Surround/AMD Eyefinity FOV issues, & some other random settings for fire/water/physics that i'm going to mess with tomorrow. Oh, also going to try my 3930k with HT off as well, even though its current using "core 12" more than any other.

I don't think the game actually makes use of PHYSX, so i'm not sure dedicating a GPU to physX will have any benefit.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I
> gone back to single card and second card dedicated to physx.


Just out of interest, is there a limit on how far the usefulness of a high end card goes for PhysX? If the primary card is a fully enabled Kepler, with PhysX offloaded to another card, how far is it meaningful to go with the dedicated PhysX card? 8800? 280? 480?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Just out of interest, is there a limit on how far the usefulness of a high end card goes for PhysX? If the primary card is a fully enabled Kepler, with PhysX offloaded to another card, how far is it meaningful to go with the dedicated PhysX card? 8800? 280? 480?


no idea. but one card max everything, MSAA2x. Is just smooth all the way. Killing, driving, shooting, stalking, avid scenary watcher, world champion swimmer.. no issue.
two card fps high.. but stuttering.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I found it. Forgot I had the key via STEAM, not direct from Uplay. Iv'e been running on two cards tonight, the stutter is there, but it doesn't seem to be GPU related for me. Also, iv'e found that running 8x MSAA + Supersample"1" from the XML file pushes the GPUs to the max, 75-85% usage 24/7 with a wopping 4.5-5.0GB VRAM used @ any given time.
> 
> I'm going to play with one card tomorrow to see how things go.
> 
> Also, you mentioned Anisotropic filtering, which I can't seem to find anywhere within the XML file... Can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> I did how ever stumble over some settings that may fix the NV Surround/AMD Eyefinity FOV issues, & some other random settings for fire/water/physics that i'm going to mess with tomorrow. Oh, also going to try my 3930k with HT off as well, even though its current using "core 12" more than any other.
> 
> I don't think the game actually makes use of PHYSX, so i'm not sure dedicating a GPU to physX will have any benefit.


didnt u read the nvidia tweak guide.. its pretty comprehensive

AF and Texture quality set in ure Nvidia Control Panel/Manage 3d Programs.
U may have to manually add it as a game in ure pc. After adding it only Geforce Experience found it.
and change on that program.

Also geforce optimization aint working with this game as with any game i buy digitally.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Just out of interest, is there a limit on how far the usefulness of a high end card goes for PhysX? If the primary card is a fully enabled Kepler, with PhysX offloaded to another card, how far is it meaningful to go with the dedicated PhysX card? 8800? 280? 480?


no sure but knowing the second card is sitting there doing nothing.. err might as well.

need to narrow down this micro stutter issue. its no a vram for sure.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My bro is looking into this one. Currently has a Kawasaki Ninja 650R, but says he needs more power.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/mcy/4491601301.html


That's a great looking bike! I actually prefer the styling of the 04-06 R1's to the current one but will never buy another used bike again. I remember when the 2004 R1 first came out, it was so far ahead of its time in the styling department! It just instantly made everything else look obsolete at the time! Weird that I never actually bought one considering its been my favorite literbike for some time!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I found it. Forgot I had the key via STEAM, not direct from Uplay. Iv'e been running on two cards tonight, the stutter is there, but it doesn't seem to be GPU related for me. Also, iv'e found that running 8x MSAA + Supersample"1" from the XML file pushes the GPUs to the max, 75-85% usage 24/7 with a wopping 4.5-5.0GB VRAM used @ any given time.
> 
> I'm going to play with one card tomorrow to see how things go.
> 
> Also, you mentioned Anisotropic filtering, which I can't seem to find anywhere within the XML file... Can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> I did how ever stumble over some settings that may fix the NV Surround/AMD Eyefinity FOV issues, & some other random settings for fire/water/physics that i'm going to mess with tomorrow. Oh, also going to try my 3930k with HT off as well, even though its current using "core 12" more than any other.
> 
> I don't think the game actually makes use of PHYSX, so i'm not sure dedicating a GPU to physX will have any benefit.


try disabling shader cache in ure nvidia control panel. so far inital test seems much better.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> no sure but knowing the second card is sitting there doing nothing.. err might as well.


Yes, but what if the 2nd card is, say, an 8400GS (ancient, but most recent available single-slot passively cooled card available)? Would this bottleneck PhysX?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Yes, but what if the 2nd card is, say, an 8400GS (ancient, but most recent available single-slot passively cooled card available)? Would this bottleneck PhysX?


no idea. but hmm looking at how the game is done.. even with one card has no issue.

i tested just now again with all maxed out, custom etc al max render etc as i stated before

downsampling 3840x1620 ( because i am 21:9) no issue. the two cards slaughtered that resolution at 4xMSAA. 8xMSAA.. was hitting 6gb over. and became like the issue 780ti has.. so not sure on the gameplay but not enough Vram to complete that task.

just waiting for Nvidia to now to solve the microstutter. till then single card.


----------



## Neb9

Can anyone help with this?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487036/changing-voltage-on-titan#post_22329011


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> try disabling shader cache in ure nvidia control panel. so far inital test seems much better.


Iv'e never used that setting, as it seems to be broken, and seems to have always been broken.

NVCP for settings? too easy.


----------



## WaXmAn

Welp.....Titan Z's are out...$3k....Glad I still have my Vanilla Titans


----------



## cstkl1

its a real pity. this game when i used both cards with everything turned up, 8X MSAA etc, its beautiful, custom Deffered FX, Rain Render, Alpahsomething.. 16AF force, Texture set to High Quality.

but stutters....


----------



## cstkl1

@NavDigitalStorm






Damn ure always fast.
Btw whats the titan z real boost speed when gaming and also ure overclock real boost speed??
n also last time i saw u did a titan black review, what was the real boost speed on that OC during those benchmark test.

and also since ure awesome with the new cards etc.

is it possible to do a real benchmark difference with the new drivers from nvidia and amd with the previous 337.50 and 14.4.

i still dont see any difference other than watch dog sli profile officially released.


----------



## skupples

Yupp.. Watch dogs looks really good when you turn on the stuff inside the XML... Hopefully they fix SLI. People have also said turning off page file is helping for this specific title.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yupp.. Watch dogs looks really good when you turn on the stuff inside the XML... Hopefully they fix SLI. People have also said turning off page file is helping for this specific title.


think most of us already turned it off since the introduction of consumer grade ssd the x25m's days.

seriously bummed out that cant play with all that eye candy. need the two gc's. for only at 2560x1080.
this game definately its a beaut. reminds of hitman absolution the scene at that crop farm.. and certain scenes with tomb raider.

crysis 3 i never thought it as jaw droppping as the story most of it is too future stuff..


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> think most of us already turned it off since the introduction of consumer grade ssd the x25m's days.


You're not propagating the myth of SSDs wearing out due do desktop loads, are you? I have Intel SSDs with 10s of thousands of hours on them in various machines, and the worst one after years of use is reporting 97% life remaining.

The only bit of flash I ever saw wear out is a Kingston CF card, it's SMART reported it was about to fail with 3% of life remaining, and this was after 5 years of 24/7 use on a mail/web server (lots of small random writes, worst case scenario with CF level of controller dumbness).


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> You're not propagating the myth of SSDs wearing out due do desktop loads, are you? I have Intel SSDs with 10s of thousands of hours on them in various machines, and the worst one after years of use is reporting 97% life remaining.
> 
> The only bit of flash I ever saw wear out is a Kingston CF card, it's SMART reported it was about to fail with 3% of life remaining, and this was after 5 years of 24/7 use on a mail/web server (lots of small random writes, worst case scenario with CF level of controller dumbness).


no but disabling pagefile, keeping it clean. makes my computer boot time same today as it was 5 years ago that i bought my x25ms.. running it in raid 0 x 3 transferd from like 6 mobo/chipset before settling in on the z87. most probably will last another 5 years.
.. they have seen more than 10000 hours lol. think total on all 3 is around 60-70tb worth of writes.. disk life remaining around 90%. but i am not doing any encodes on them any more as the neutrons gtx has taken that task. .. and i just checked.. 32300 hours on


----------



## gordan

What makes you think that having a swap file would have made a noticeable difference?


----------



## skupples

Ohnyhe glorious myths and legends of the page file.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> What makes you think that having a swap file would have made a noticeable difference?


well it does. overtime. dude this is what i found out myself before even that myth came out. and since that day already had 12gb ram and its been increasing now to 16gb. I think other than this one game i think that forced me to have a pagefile..

also on overclocking and stressing the ram, pagefile is a issue. benchmarking etc... theres a ton of reasons y.
but ultimately thats y my comp performs they way it does day in day out. i am a ram nut and a stability nut.


----------



## skupples

I only enable it when an old game won't boot and or other random men issues pip up( rare ). 32gb and 2tb + of ssd= safe.


----------



## gordan

I haven't really seen any evidence of default swap file causing issues in my use. My gaming Windows system is virtualized and the image volume is a pair of similar but non-identical SSDs (Intel 520 + Kingston HyhperX), with default swap file settings. After a year of use both are reading about 1% of wear, and the biggest performance bottleneck is ZFS because I have deduplication enabled, but it's not too bad.

And that 1% is 2 Windows VMs and the Linux root/boot/swap.

In case you are wondering how that works for gaming, PCI passthrough works very well with Xen and Nvidia cards. Nominally it only works for Quadro/Grid/Tesla cards, but a 780Ti can very easily be modified into a Quadro K6000.


----------



## Difunto

thanks guys for all the info on the settings of Watch_Doggys!
this game is really beautiful but am i only getting like 30 to 45 fps with 2 titans i might have to ether buy another or water cool them and over-volt.
but its a beauty specially with this monitor at 3440x1440 21:9


update!
ok this is weird am getting higher FPS when i disabled sli.... am getting even higher than with both..
going to the gym now so i will test later


----------



## Groove2013

I love my GTX Titan @ 1202/7400 ACX + backplate.



nVidia drivers rock once again )


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I
> gone back to single card and second card dedicated to physx.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, is there a limit on how far the usefulness of a high end card goes for PhysX? If the primary card is a fully enabled Kepler, with PhysX offloaded to another card, how far is it meaningful to go with the dedicated PhysX card? 8800? 280? 480?
Click to expand...

Nvidia forums back in the day showed that your Physix card should be half as powerful as the main card before you start to notice results from dedicated physix cards. Tested myself over the years since the release of Physx and I would have to agree. Currently i see an improvement using a 580 as physx and my Titan as my main in both Mafia 2 and Metro LL.

I dont think WD uses physx though, someone on OCN was mentioning that it was touted in E3 but its not in the release game .... who knows. You will notice right away if it works as the second cards fan will start spinning with load


----------



## alancsalt

Servers couldn't cope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> no sure but knowing the second card is sitting there doing nothing.. err might as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but what if the 2nd card is, say, an 8400GS (ancient, but most recent available single-slot passively cooled card available)? Would this bottleneck PhysX?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Which NVIDIA GeForce GPUs support PhysX?
> The minimum requirement to support GPU-accelerated PhysX is a GeForce 8-series or later GPU with a minimum of 32 cores and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory.


http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_faq.html

Any help?


----------



## blue1512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> I love my GTX Titan @ 1202/7400 ACX + backplate.
> 
> nVidia drivers rock once again )


nVidia rocks, or AMD is intentionally crippled?
We never know it, because nVidia's Gameworks program restrict the involved developers works with AMD to improve their driver.
So low, nVidia.


----------



## Dyaems

Soooo I bought a used Vanilla Titan that is priced lower than my GTX 780 DCU2OC because I need a reference cooler inside my case and the non-reference 780 is dumping too much heat inside my case.

Not sure if I'm going to OC *please don't throw flaming rocks at me* it since I only have an X560 for my PSU. Also, if I actually do some mild OCing, is it worth changing the vBIOS?

Lastly, am I welcome to join here?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Soooo I bought a used Vanilla Titan that is priced lower than my GTX 780 DCU2OC because I need a reference cooler inside my case and the non-reference 780 is dumping too much heat inside my case.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to OC *please don't throw flaming rocks at me* it since I only have an X560 for my PSU. Also, if I actually do some mild OCing, is it worth changing the vBIOS?
> 
> Lastly, am I welcome to join here?


Go ahead and try your overclock if you are not seeing throttling due to power limits on the stock BIOS no reason to flash.

If you do see throttling then YES flash









If you want to raise voltages beyong 1.21v then 1. flash bios with the one from our titan brother over here, 2. use our titan brothers tool to get more voltage in afterburner and 3. get a waterblock EK preferably









and HELLO you TITAN dinasaurs hahaha!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I love how my Titans are still near the top of all the new games charts! They cost me a lot of coin but they've easily been the best computing purchase I've ever made. Will be keeping these babies until GM110 releases...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I love how my Titans are still near the top of all the new games charts! They cost me a lot of coin but they've easily been the best computing purchase I've ever made. Will be keeping these babies until GM110 releases...


That VRAM


----------



## skupples

YAY! Ubisoft announced an incoming patch to address high end GPU stuttering issues. =)

Watch Dogs uses a silly stupid amount of VRAM when compared to the level of visual fidelity.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Watch Dogs any good Skup? Been thinking about getting it for the heck of it. Also, is GTA V coming to PC and if so, when?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Watch Dogs any good Skup? Been thinking about getting it for the heck of it. Also, is GTA V coming to PC and if so, when?


Its been entertaining so far, but it is typical ubisoft. Released broken as hell, but they should be patching this/next week. The engine has allot of promise, as it is actually multithreaded with hyperthread support.

No one knows. We all hope that they are working on a PC port in tandem with XB1/PS4 port.


----------



## VSG

The game felt like Assassins Creed meets Splinter Cell. The only thing I appreciated is that the NPC world seems really active and non repetitive.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The game felt like Assassins Creed meets Splinter Cell. The only thing I appreciated is that the NPC world seems really active and non repetitive.


The world is great, but I do have a few critiques. #1 by far is how you can do pretty much what ever the hell you want w/o the police getting called. Drive down the street mowing people down ALL day, no police come. Also, you RARELY See Police NPC patrolling the sidewalks or driving around, which just seems strange in a game about Chicago being a big brother police state city(which it pretty much is already irl)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The world is great, but I do have a few critiques. #1 by far is how you can do pretty much what ever the hell you want w/o the police getting called. Drive down the street mowing people down ALL day, no police come. Also, you RARELY See Police NPC patrolling the sidewalks or driving around, which just seems strange in a game about Chicago being a big brother police state city(which it pretty much is already irl)


Too many of my friends are having problems, I also heard it's not that good and it gets very repetitive. I might wait for it to be on sale in a few months.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Too many of my friends are having problems, *I also heard it's not that good and it gets very repetitive. I might wait for it to be on sale in a few months*.


every ubisoft game ever at launch lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I'd hate to buy for $59.99 only to have it show up at $29.99 in a month!


----------



## VSG

So glad to have won the game on the OCN Twitter contest last week


----------



## cstkl1

sli tweak... testing it.. and gonna up that 4770k now. Normally i leave it at [email protected] which is the stock voltage and gtx titan at [email protected] which also is stock voltage.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/747265/pc-games/how-to-get-better-fps-in-watch-dogs-sli-scaling/2/

but seriously i dont know how they can benchmark this game.
difference scene, different time of the day, different weather patterns, driving, how fast ure driving, how fast ure running, how fast ure doing a hit and run gun flanking move..
all affects the fps. theres no true one scene to test.


----------



## OccamRazor

*O*ff.*T*opic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, I know it's OT, but i gotta ask... what's that a 4" over fork on that sporty? Looks great!!
> last pic I saw looked like stock forks...


Indeed it does!







i did a total revamp on the 48!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm thinking about straight bars and white wall tires for my sportster. but definitely a new seat for the ladies to ride along.


I have a seat for the ladies but its not mounted as it ruins the look on my 48!








Post some pics when you finish it, it sounds awesome!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## alancsalt

Moved our OT conversation....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492507/watchdogs-fixes


----------



## elisest

I'm not sure I have the rev2 version of Skyn3t Titan Bios, is there an easy way to tell?

GPU-Z reads BIOS version: 80.10.3E.00.01 (P2083-0010) - is this rev2 ??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elisest*
> 
> I'm not sure I have the rev2 version of Skyn3t Titan Bios, is there an easy way to tell?
> 
> GPU-Z reads BIOS version: 80.10.3E.00.01 (P2083-0010) - is this rev2 ??


Yes, its rev2!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Jpmboy

OCN for bikers:

http://www.overclock.net/t/506341/nirvana-on-2-wheels-ocn-motorcyclists/2700_20


----------



## skupples

Same stuff different game I suppose. Open works crime games are pretty much all the same.

It's definitely obvious that UBI doesn't douch in house QA.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Go ahead and try your overclock if you are not seeing throttling due to power limits on the stock BIOS no reason to flash.
> 
> If you do see throttling then YES flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to raise voltages beyong 1.21v then 1. flash bios with the one from our titan brother over here, 2. use our titan brothers tool to get more voltage in afterburner and 3. get a waterblock EK preferably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and HELLO you TITAN dinasaurs hahaha!


Thanks! Maybe I'll do flash the vBios for the Titan to prevent it from throttling. The waterblocks (CPU and GPU) can wait for next year. I am liking the design/aesthetics of the stock cooler of the titan


----------



## Neb9

I have a Titan Black Edition and I have set the voltage to 1087mV.
GPU to 1265mhz (+260 to stock)
Vram to 3761mhz (+260 to stock)

I have noise canceling headphones so I can't hear the fans and the fans are set to 80%. I get a passive temperature of 70c when stressing the card. (I am on air but i'm going to wc soon)

Is the voltage and speeds ok? Should I lower them or are they fine?
And can I increases them?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I have a Titan Black Edition and I have set the voltage to 1087mV.
> GPU to 1265mhz (+260 to stock)
> Vram to 3761mhz (+260 to stock)
> 
> I have noise canceling headphones so I can't hear the fans and the fans are set to 80%. I get a passive temperature of 70c when stressing the card. (I am on air but i'm going to wc soon)
> 
> Is the voltage and speeds ok? Should I lower them or are they fine?
> And can I increases them?


Those are great clocks for the voltage, I'm thinking you can get 1300mhz with 1.212v


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Those are great clocks for the voltage, I'm thinking you can get 1300mhz with 1.212v


Thanks.
with 1.212v the card gets an extra 20 degrees hotter so 90c that I am not too comfortable with.
Also I have read that running at 1300mhz and 1.212v is a bad idea for gaming but fine for benchmarking.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Thanks.
> with 1.212v the card gets an extra 20 degrees hotter so 90c that I am not too comfortable with.
> Also I have *read that running at 1300mhz and 1.212v is a bad idea for gaming but fine for benchmarking*.


Really? That´s a good story to tell around the camp fire to scare the kids at night...








Joking aside, its fine because 1,212V IS the maximum Nvidia allows the cards to have, so its within specs and warranty...







, the problem with high speeds and voltage is the load the card has with certain software (mining, folding, furmark...







) which will increase the current and the heat will rise, if prolonged for 24/7 over days or weeks at a time (mining as an example) may lead your card to a premature demise! These cards are not made for prolonged usage with heavy load, even with "under water" its a risk! I knew of a Titan owner that had his Titan mining 24/7 over 6 months before a memory inductor [R33] popped out!



If it has a flawed VRM component (mosfet, capacitor, inductor etc) will burn the card in no time! (but that's what warranties are made for right?)
Now, get your card "wet" and go game and bench at will, don't get scared for nothing, your card can handle games and benches!









NOTE: "Furmark and mining are NOT benchmarks!!!!









Read some quotes from my articles:

_"...Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."_

_"Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!"_

Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Really? That´s a good story to tell around the camp fire to scare the kids at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, its fine because 1,212V IS the maximum Nvidia allows the cards to have, so its within specs and warranty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the problem with high speeds and voltage is the load the card has with certain software (mining, folding, furmark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) which will increase the current and the heat will rise, if prolonged for 24/7 over days or weeks at a time (mining as an example) may lead your card to a premature demise! These cards are not made for prolonged usage with heavy load, even with "under water" its a risk! I knew of a Titan owner that had his Titan mining 24/7 over 6 months before a memory inductor [R33] popped out!
> 
> 
> 
> If it has a flawed VRM component (mosfet, capacitor, inductor etc) will burn the card in no time! (but that's what warranties are made for right?)
> Now, get your card "wet" and go game and bench at will, don't get scared for nothing, your card can handle games and benches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: "Furmark and mining are NOT benchmarks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read some quotes from my articles:
> 
> _"...Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit."_
> 
> _"Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!"_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Team skyn3t)


Thanks.

Kinda off topic but It did happen at the same time as I was overclocking is that now on metro last light I get massive screen tearing. And the only way to fix it is to use directX 9 which performs much worse.

I have not changed any setting this just started randomly.
Also the game crashes after 2 minutes of gameplay.
And it freezes for at-least one minute when I tab out.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kinda off topic but It did happen at the same time as I was overclocking is that now on metro last light I get massive screen tearing. And the only way to fix it is to use directX 9 which performs much worse.
> 
> I have not changed any setting this just started randomly.
> Also the game crashes after 2 minutes of gameplay.
> And it freezes for at-least one minute when I tab out.


You need more voltage for those clocks if the game crashes. That's assuming your CPU is stable. Like OccamRazor said . You can game just fine at 1.212v, if your chip actually handles 1300mhz without crashing the driver, you should be ok. But 1.212 at 1250 is more realistic and common for your Titan Black.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You need more voltage for those clocks if the game crashes. That's assuming your CPU is stable. Like OccamRazor said . You can game just fine at 1.212v, if your chip actually handles 1300mhz without crashing the driver, you should be ok. But 1.212 at 1250 is more realistic and common for your Titan Black.


I lowered the clock speed. It got rid of the screen tearing and fixed all my problems.

But how did this affect screen tearing?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I lowered the clock speed. It got rid of the screen tearing and fixed all my problems.
> 
> But how did this affect screen tearing?


AFAIK, screen tearing has to do with FPS being higher than the "refresh rate" of your monitor. I'm guessing your FPS where high enough to cause tearing at 1250mhz, but once you lowered your clocks fps was more in line with the refresh rate of your monitor.

Are you on 4K for gaming? Whats the average frames you get on the game that was tearing at 1250? What game is it and what settings where you playing at?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I knew of a Titan owner that had his Titan mining 24/7 over 6 months before a memory inductor [R33] popped out!


Yup, mine popped in the exact same way, mining 24/7, only it did so after about 12 months, at 140% TDP, and with fan boosted to 5200rpm (standard BIOSes don't allow more than 4200rpm). With a reference cooler. Steady state temperature was about 93C.

I rather suspect that it's 140% TDP that was the root cause. It would have probably been OK at about 120%, which would have kept the temperatures about 10C lower.


----------



## klepp0906

So ive done this dozens of times, no clue whats going on now....

trying to unlock my voltage on the gtx titan via afterburner beta 19.

Ive ticked the box in settings for enabling voltage control.

Ive added the proper lines to the profiles.

Ive entered msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99 for /sg0-/sg3

Im open Afterburner and not only does it not request a restart, the box remains blank/empty for voltage.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Yup, mine popped in the exact same way, mining 24/7, only it did so after about 12 months, at 140% TDP, and with fan boosted to 5200rpm (standard BIOSes don't allow more than 4200rpm). With a reference cooler. Steady state temperature was about 93C.
> I rather suspect that it's 140% TDP that was the root cause. It would have probably been OK at about 120%, which would have kept the temperatures about 10C lower.


Yes you are right, its the heat! Sustained "cooking"







+90C for 24/7 is too much! Terrible cycle: More heat > more current resistance > more heat!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> So ive done this dozens of times, no clue whats going on now....
> trying to unlock my voltage on the gtx titan via afterburner beta 19.
> Ive ticked the box in settings for enabling voltage control.
> Ive added the proper lines to the profiles.
> Ive entered msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99 for /sg0-/sg3
> Im open Afterburner and not only does it not request a restart, the box remains blank/empty for voltage.
> Any ideas? It was a fresh/new OS install to boot. I just uninstalled and am reinstalling afterburner now to give it another go but trying to be proactive >.<


Delete the profiles folder in program files x86 and try again! You can do it, i know you can!









Cheers guys

Ed


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes you are right, its the heat! Sustained "cooking"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +90C for 24/7 is too much! Terrible cycle: More heat > more current resistance > more heat!


It also doesn't help that with the reference HS design, the R33s are effectively uncoolable. There is no metal plate above them, there is a hole, and the next thing above the hole is the plastic underside of the fan assembly, so there is nothing to transfer the heat from the R33s to even if you put some TIM on top of them. It's clearly a design oversight both WRT the component underspecification and the cooler design. It can be bodged a bit to make it less bad with some very carefully crafted thermal pads and a fair amount of Arctic Silver or similar (did this on both of my 780Tis), but it is more of a band aid than a solution.


----------



## Jpmboy

Unless an unlock shows up for the Z, this is embarrassing:

http://www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-z-review-and-4k-benchmarks-idnum280/


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless an unlock shows up for the Z, this is embarrassing:
> 
> http://www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-z-review-and-4k-benchmarks-idnum280/


Soooooo.... is my SLI Titans at 1100 Mhz faster than that?

Despite the 384 less cores combined, the clock speed is just too low on the Titan Z to beat even the original Titans in SLI. Right?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless an unlock shows up for the Z, this is embarrassing:
> 
> http://www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-z-review-and-4k-benchmarks-idnum280/


Wow, I got around 3k more points in Firestrike Extreme for my GPU score than the OC'd Titan Z did with my SLI old school Titans! Of course mine are fully liquid cooled so not a fair comparison I guess...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Soooooo.... is my SLI Titans at 1100 Mhz faster than that?
> 
> Despite the 384 less cores combined, the clock speed is just too low on the Titan Z to beat even the original Titans in SLI. Right?


I think the jury is still out. Titan-Z is definitely throwing punches, just not very hard ones for the price tag.

It. Is. Very. Simple. Why. Spend. 3K on Titan Z (from a non-cuda needing standpoint) when you could get 2x 295x2... or you know, get 4x cards @ an even lower price...

These dual GPU cards server a great purpose for those building badass M-ITX landbox type systems though.


----------



## Neb9

I am on the green team but the Titan Z's price tag vs performance is terrible. What makes it worse is that a GPU half its price beats it 50%+ of the time in benchmarks and games at 4k. And at lower resolutions the 295x2 beats it almost every time.

It's just an embarrassment to Nvidia.

I doubt Nvidia will make it, but Nvidia should try beat the 295x2 with the GTX 790. And on the GTX 790 they should use wc with the reference cooler to get higher clock speeds.
And then have under $2500 price tag.


----------



## gordan

All of you Titan Z bashers are overlooking one very important aspect, and that is performance density. How much performance can you get out of 3 slots' worth of space, and out of a single PCIE slot?

For some people this is an important consideration. And if you water cool it, heat density won't matter so it'll clock as high as any other GK110, possibly higher if the chips on the Z were binned for lower current leakage.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> All of you Titan Z bashers are overlooking one very important aspect, and that is performance density. How much performance can you get out of 3 slots' worth of space, and out of a single PCIE slot?
> 
> For some people this is an important consideration. And if you water cool it, heat density won't matter so it'll clock as high as any other GK110, possibly higher if the chips on the Z were binned for lower current leakage.


should be very good.

out of the 5 titan blacks, two mine, and three to other single card rig on friends.. with skyn3t bios.. 2 did 1 did 1202 at 1.1v, the other two did it at 1.075v and one did it at 1202 at 1.05v
asic was at 77,80,74,74 so that part really can ignore id. Mem clocking ranged from 7600-7800mhz.

so if the titan z is the best of the best bined.. 1.05 or lower at 1202.

Two Zotac, One Asus, One Gaygay, One EVGA. The lowest one was on Gaygay.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> should be very good.
> 
> out of the 5 titan blacks, two mine, and three to other single card rig on friends.. with skyn3t bios.. 2 did 1 did 1202 at 1.1v, the other two did it at 1.075v and one did it at 1202 at 1.05v
> asic was at 77,80,74,74 so that part really can ignore id. Mem clocking ranged from 7600-7800mhz.
> 
> so if the titan z is the best of the best bined.. 1.05 or lower at 1202.
> 
> Two Zotac, One Asus, One Gaygay, One EVGA. The lowest one was on Gaygay.


Measured with a DMM (Multimeter) or software?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> All of you Titan Z bashers are overlooking one very important aspect, and that is performance density. How much performance can you get out of 3 slots' worth of space, and out of a single PCIE slot?
> 
> For some people this is an important consideration. And if you water cool it, heat density won't matter so it'll clock as high as any other GK110, possibly higher if the chips on the Z were binned for lower current leakage.


I'm well aware of its supposed benefits, but those restrictions have very few practical applications to those who dwell in these threads. It would make one badass LAN box.

Is 295X2 also triple slot?

It seems like the benefit of said perf vs. size ratio is limited to very few uses, specially when it comes to the members of a performance forum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> *All of you Titan Z bashers* are overlooking one very important aspect, and that is performance density. How much performance can you get out of 3 slots' worth of space, and out of a single PCIE slot?
> 
> For some people this is an important consideration. And if you water cool it, heat density won't matter so it'll clock as high as any other GK110, possibly higher if the chips on the Z were binned for lower current leakage.


Disappointed does not equal "basher". You want bashing, head over to *any* AMD thread.

the 295x2 is a double-wide. ... with water block - single slot.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I know the answer is software, but I have to wonder what the real voltage is as the Titan Blacks are consistently clocking great with possibly low voltage.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Measured with a DMM (Multimeter) or software?


Software.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I know the answer is software, but I have to wonder what the real voltage is as the Titan Blacks are consistently clocking great with possibly low voltage.


Same as new batches of 780ti
Matrix with skyn3t needs like 1.05-1.075v also for 1202.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by klepp0906
> 
> So ive done this dozens of times, no clue whats going on now....
> trying to unlock my voltage on the gtx titan via afterburner beta 19.
> Ive ticked the box in settings for enabling voltage control.
> Ive added the proper lines to the profiles.
> Ive entered msiafterburner /sg0 /ri3,20,99 for /sg0-/sg3
> Im open Afterburner and not only does it not request a restart, the box remains blank/empty for voltage.
> Any ideas? It was a fresh/new OS install to boot. I just uninstalled and am reinstalling afterburner now to give it another go but trying to be proactive >.<


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Delete the profiles folder in program files x86 and try again! You can do it, i know you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Ed


Same by me the voltage stays locked. Did the exact steps explained for all 3 titans (by profiles I have 3 files), in the command line I got by all card the 41 confirmation.

Question do I need a beta or some special afterburner version?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I know the answer is software, but I have to wonder what the real voltage is as the Titan Blacks are consistently clocking great with possibly low voltage.


money no object...







a pair of Blacks looks to be very fast (but i think the KPE still wins this battle easily







)


----------



## carlhil2

Works on my card....


----------



## h2spartan

Oh I finally got a titan black.


----------



## SavellM

Soooo I have a question.

I have got 2x Ref Titans.
I don't want to use the Skynet bios, but I was thinking I could use the EVGA Titan SuperClocked bios for a bit of added performance.

Will this work, and work OK?

Has anyone tried this?
(Sorry don't want to read 2000 pages







)


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Soooo I have a question.
> 
> I have got 2x Ref Titans.
> I don't want to use the Skynet bios, but I was thinking I could use the EVGA Titan SuperClocked bios for a bit of added performance.
> 
> Will this work, and work OK?
> 
> Has anyone tried this?
> (Sorry don't want to read 2000 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes you should be fine


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Soooo I have a question.
> 
> I have got 2x Ref Titans.
> I don't want to use the Skynet bios, but I was thinking I could use the EVGA Titan SuperClocked bios for a bit of added performance.
> 
> Will this work, and work OK?
> 
> Has anyone tried this?
> (Sorry don't want to read 2000 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes you can, its th same bios with a speed bump, but you wont see much difference!









Cheers

Ed

(Team skyn3t)


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Soooo I have a question.
> 
> I have got 2x Ref Titans.
> I don't want to use the Skynet bios, but I was thinking I could use the EVGA Titan SuperClocked bios for a bit of added performance.
> 
> Will this work, and work OK?
> 
> Has anyone tried this?
> (Sorry don't want to read 2000 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes it would work ok. You can try the hydro copper bios too but if you choose that route keep an eye on temperature to see if is ok to use it since that bios is for a water cooled card. I would guess it is ok to use even with the stock blower but been cautious never hurt anyone...


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yes it would work ok. You can try the hydro copper bios too but if you choose that route keep an eye on temperature to see if is ok to use it since that bios is for a water cooled card. I would guess it is ok to use even with the stock blower but been cautious never hurt anyone...


Sorry I should have said I will be putting the cards under water too









Do you know where I could find the Hydro Copper bios?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Sorry I should have said I will be putting the cards under water too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where I could find the Hydro Copper bios?


Techpowerup has them all


----------



## SavellM

Nice!

Thanks


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Sorry I should have said I will be putting the cards under water too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where I could find the Hydro Copper bios?


right here in this thread. I place it here months ago.


----------



## qiplayer

I repeated the whole volt mod process and enabled the volt control but I cannot control the voltage.
open command line, type the commands, first and third for gpu 1 and 2, then just put the parameter that was 0/1 to 2 to unlock the third gpu. By every unlock I get the response 41. Then in profiles I add the lines exactly as shown in print screen. I redeleted all profiles and repeated this 4 times now, but nothing.

Does it need a specific afterburner version?
Does it work also qwith older drivers? mine are of 1 and half year ago.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I repeated the whole volt mod process and enabled the volt control but I cannot control the voltage.
> open command line, type the commands, first and third for gpu 1 and 2, then just put the parameter that was 0/1 to 2 to unlock the third gpu. By every unlock I get the response 41. Then in profiles I add the lines exactly as shown in print screen. I redeleted all profiles and repeated this 4 times now, but nothing.
> 
> Does it need a specific afterburner version?
> Does it work also qwith older drivers? mine are of 1 and half year ago.


Works fine with WHQL Drivers.

Make sure you are using MSIAB Beta 19.


----------



## h2spartan

What memory does the Titan Black come with? Samsung?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Soooo I have a question.
> 
> I have got 2x Ref Titans.
> I don't want to use the Skynet bios, but I was thinking I could use the EVGA Titan SuperClocked bios for a bit of added performance.
> 
> Will this work, and work OK?
> 
> Has anyone tried this?
> (Sorry don't want to read 2000 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Sorry I should have said I will be putting the cards under water too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where I could find the Hydro Copper bios?


You will still experience throttling, I tried them all and like Occamrazor said, the SC and HC just have slight bumps in speed. The Skyn3t bios rev 2, is whats recommended hands down, it is also very good with memory overclocking and will let you take full advantage of water cooling vs the SC and HC from EVGA. How come you don't want to use it? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dyaems

Quick question, does changing the vBios to Skyn3t vBios will increase its power consumption (wattage) as well? I only plan to do a mild overclock (but most likely stock for now), and I just want to remove the throttle limit of the card.

The 400-ish watts post in the OP is a bit worrying for m because I only have an X560 for the PSU and a mildly OC'd and undervolted 4770k. I also got 0 plans on upgrading the PSU in the future.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Quick question, does changing the vBios to Skyn3t vBios will increase its power consumption (wattage) as well? I only plan to do a mild overclock (but most likely stock for now), and I just want to remove the throttle limit of the card.
> 
> The 400-ish watts post in the OP is a bit worrying for m because I only have an X560 for the PSU and a mildly OC'd and undervolted 4770k. I also got 0 plans on upgrading the PSU in the future.


yes, it will increase power consumption, but you have full control. meaning you can run your Titan at 1ghz, 1.15v at roughly 200W.


----------



## Dyaems

Thanks. I forgot I can also downvolt the Titan









EDIT: I'm also reading that Afterburner 3.0 does not work with the modded vBios?


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You will still experience throttling, I tried them all and like Occamrazor said, the SC and HC just have slight bumps in speed. The Skyn3t bios rev 2, is whats recommended hands down, it is also very good with memory overclocking and will let you take full advantage of water cooling vs the SC and HC from EVGA. How come you don't want to use it? if you don't mind me asking?


I dont mind at all.

1) Im not a big GPU Overclocker, infact my knowledge of GPU overclock is very limited.
2) I used the Skynt bios on my 780 Classy and while it was good, I did see a few issues
3) Even with the Skynt bios on my 780 I still couldnt push it that far (lack of knowledge and time)

So I just want a down and dirty quick bump in performance,


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks. I forgot I can also downvolt the Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm also reading that Afterburner 3.0 does not work with the modded vBios?


Works just fine with mine. Where did you read that?


----------



## Nunzi

The Skyn3t bios rev 2 All the way !!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, I got around 3k more points in Firestrike Extreme for my GPU score than the OC'd Titan Z did with my SLI old school Titans! Of course mine are fully liquid cooled so not a fair comparison I guess...


did u use windows 8.1
I noticed on it for fire Strike/fire strike extreme gpu score is like another 1k since 337.50.
Only on fire strike. The difference was in graphic test 1. easily 10fps more which gives the result around 1k more on graphic.


----------



## Mogwaii

I got an msg from the Msi AB that there is a new version out : MSIAfterburnerSetup300 , does this version support the volt mod and all tweaks like the beta 19 does?

Or should i just ignore it? =)


----------



## skupples

Looks like EVGA may be using EK for HC from here on out. At least they are selling the titan Z with EK block.


----------



## VSG

Ya, Jacob and Derick confirmed it would be the case for all future HCs.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Looks like EVGA may be using EK for HC from here on out. At least they are selling the titan Z with EK block.


well look at swiftech pricing for " Nvidia Luxury Edition" at 179.90

does it look luxurious to u?? in comparison to aqua...plexinickel


----------



## skupples

Looks don't matter. The terrible vrm cooling matters.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Works fine with WHQL Drivers.
> 
> Make sure you are using MSIAB Beta 19.


thanks much, now it works.
The scaling doesn't seem that good.... I'm trying various overclock and voltages.
Temp around 49-52. Do you got much less?


----------



## qiplayer

Some nice skins for afterburner

here the download link:
http://awfulsquadmate.deviantart.com/art/MSi-Afterburner-Skin-455605233

I miss Evga precisionx at the point to almost not overvolt, If you have a skin that looks like precision x please tell me


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Works just fine with mine. Where did you read that?


I typed it wrong, sorry. What I mean is that voltage control does not work on Afterburner 3.0? or am I looking at the wrong info here. Not sure what page is it since I'm using 100posts per page in the forum xD


----------



## exyia

so now that I'm on water (EK blocks), I installed the skynet BIOS and LLC mod from the guide in the OP

but my MSI Afterburner still only shows Core Voltage as an offset value/slider, not as actual. tried both release and beta, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so now that I'm on water (EK blocks), I installed the skynet BIOS and LLC mod from the guide in the OP
> 
> but my MSI Afterburner still only shows Core Voltage as an offset value/slider, not as actual. tried both release and beta, what am I doing wrong?


I just did it, check in occamrazor's signature the volt mod, apply it on MSI afterburner version beta 19


----------



## Vixo90

Will the LLC hack make me get rid of my volt jumping up n down during full load,,,check this print from GPU-Z (its during full load)
http://i.imgur.com/tmDOYsS.jpg

I mean the LLC hack in the bottom of this post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044

I dont think it'll work for my card anyway (770 OC gaming)

Also i dont think it will benefit me, cus im not using that high voltage anyway. im using 1.250 in M-AB and that gives me around ~1.230v full load.


----------



## supermi

Hey Titan brothers ... So I have a question ...
Local guy wants my titans with Waterblocks (never put rig back together since installing blocks) ... Price is almost enough to buy 3 6gb 780's which I would air cool or uniblock cool ...and would be about an even cost so no cost ....

I run 1080p surround and my 4930k will be at max of possible with single stage phase ....

What do ya think I am a titan club guy forever but would 3 780's on air or uniblocks be an upgrade over my ek blocked titans?

Selling and waiting for maxwell might take to long ... I could keep my eyes open for a good deal on 3rd titan in next few months as well. Hmmm


----------



## SavellM

3 way SLI doesn't scale all that well.
Some applications you get a nice bump, but lots you will hardly notice a difference.

Also a few things to remember:
1) Memory will be shared, so more GPU's in SLI the further that mem has to be shared
2) Also Titans have more Shaders: 2,688 (Titan) vs 2,304 (780)

For me personally I would stick with 2 max in SLI.

And then get the best you can.

What about 2x Titan Blacks?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> 3 way SLI doesn't scale all that well.
> Some applications you get a nice bump, but lots you will hardly notice a difference.
> 
> Also a few things to remember:
> 1) Memory will be shared, so more GPU's in SLI the further that mem has to be shared
> 2) Also Titans have more Shaders: 2,688 (Titan) vs 2,304 (780)
> 
> For me personally I would stick with 2 max in SLI.
> 
> And then get the best you can.
> 
> What about 2x Titan Blacks?


I hear ya but I am talking about 6gb 780's not 3gb so memory would not be a problem and would need the power of 3 titan's/780's or more to use up all that vram buffer hahaha ... as for shaders yes I know the diff ... for sure but 3 cards vs 2 and we are talking about a 150mhz advantage for titans ... (780 needs 1350 to match titan at 1200) ...

I suppose it comes down to scaling and I know that is res and game and driver dependant ... it seams recent drivers have done good things for some and with enough res and supersampling if needed and fast cpu 3 way might be worth it ...

Thank you for your thoughts I need to think on the 3 way scaling LOL and fast LOL

any other ideas people???









blacks not worth it ... hard to come by not really any improvement at max OC vs titans and maxwell will come soon .... I say titan and titan black are equal given the dinosaurs ability to use more voltage ...


----------



## h2spartan

Maybe I'm just not looking in the right place but are there sky bios released for the titan blacks?


----------



## spqmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Maybe I'm just not looking in the right place but are there sky bios released for the titan blacks?


I think it's the one in occamrazor's sig! but don't do anything rash, wait for confirmation!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Maybe I'm just not looking in the right place but are there sky bios released for the titan blacks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spqmax*
> 
> I think it's the one in occamrazor's sig! but don't do anything rash, wait for confirmation!


Yap! In my SIG alright! Go on, hit it!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## h2spartan

Thanks OccamRazor!


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey Titan brothers ... So I have a question ...
> Local guy wants my titans with Waterblocks (never put rig back together since installing blocks) ... Price is almost enough to buy 3 6gb 780's which I would air cool or uniblock cool ...and would be about an even cost so no cost ....
> 
> I run 1080p surround and my 4930k will be at max of possible with single stage phase ....
> 
> What do ya think I am a titan club guy forever but would 3 780's on air or uniblocks be an upgrade over my ek blocked titans?
> 
> Selling and waiting for maxwell might take to long ... I could keep my eyes open for a good deal on 3rd titan in next few months as well. Hmmm


As what you say the price seems good, reflect about it. I would sell my titans for 50$ less of what I spent for them in order to get something new/unused, not for other reasons.

I think 2 titans under water can be better than 3 gtx 780 on air. Because of the scaling and because those overclock much better than 3 gtx780 on air.

Those metal cards become veeeery hot if suck one above the other without space!!!
I don't know the price you get for the 2 titans, I probably would change to 2gtx780ti and put them on water.

The only reason I would sell them is because in a year there will not be much value difference between a titan a 780 a 780ti or titan black. You will get those for 2-300$ used and find the new ones in price range 500-800$


----------



## qiplayer

Hey guys, watch me playing:





I'm dooing those third person recordings because I constantly get accused of cheating, cos I'm too fast








and people don't understand the effect of FOV.

If you have no much time watch between minute 1 and 2


----------



## tps3443

This whole thread really has got me wanting a GTX Titan black over a GTX 780. Or even buying (2) GTX 780's

Ive got my 660 OEM at 1306/ 7,200

I couldn't imagine a Titan at these speeds!

I feel that I need the 6GB of ram! And 1/3F, and double precision. And I would use this car in auto cad to. So, it wouldn't be for just gaming.

A Titan black performs amazing at 4K. One card can play any game at 4K at ultra detail settings.
A titan black in Crysis 3 @4K Maxed out gets 22fps minimum, and 25max stock! And this is with NO/AA

Overclocking a single GTX Titan, and maintaining a minimum of 30Frames per second in Crysis 3 at 4k is just simply nothing less than amazing!

A GTX Titan is truly a beast. And I feel it is worth the money! Dropping $1,000 bucks on a video card every 2 or 3 years is not so bad.

I was going to just buy a NEW reference GTX 780 for 500 bucks and call it a day! But, I am really considering the Titan black now.

I just had no idea, you can overclock them this high! And pull so much juice from them.

IS it still smart to buy a GTX Titan right now? say a used gtx Titan black for 850 or so?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> A Titan black performs amazing at 4K. One card can play any
> 
> A GTX Titan is truly a beast. And I feel it is worth the money! Dropping $1,000 bucks on a video card every 2 or 3 years is not so bad.
> 
> I was going to just buy a NEW reference GTX 780 for 500 bucks and call it a
> 
> IS it still smart to buy a GTX Titan right now? say a used gtx Titan black for 850 or so?


Yeah I do 4800x2560 have titans. Still selling 2 I'm they have retained their value I sold one for the same price I paid for it. The titan black vs Titan. If you watercolor I feel vanilla titan is superior I have an Asia of close to 80% I finally got it to hit 1250mhz on air! Imagine that on water....

Pay more if you can get a golden chip. Def worth it still happy. EBay has a bunch of good deals. Feel free to ask ed he's the in house genius here. Feel free to post me if I can be of any assistance as well.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yeah I do 4800x2560 have titans. Still selling 2 I'm they have retained their value I sold one for the same price I paid for it. The titan black vs Titan. If you watercolor I feel vanilla titan is superior I have an Asia of close to 80% I finally got it to hit 1250mhz on air! Imagine that on water....
> 
> Pay more if you can get a golden chip. Def worth it still happy. EBay has a bunch of good deals. Feel free to ask ed he's the in house genius here. Feel free to post me if I can be of any assistance as well.


Yes I have been looking around. I just don't see the point in giving newegg 500 bucks for a "New" GTX 780. When I can spend $600 or $650 and get a used GTX Titan. The Titan black, or Original Titan. I don't really care which one I get. There are so close in specs.

Which, so many people say the Titan is a stupid value! But, I just see nothing but benefits. I mean even watchdogs is using over 3GB of Vram at only 1080P. This 660 has stopped me in the dirt from trying to do anything in AutoCAD. And I imagine the GTX 780 doing the same thing.

I will be getting a GTX Titan in less than a week. I am waiting on a $1,200 check to come in the mail. So, I have it in for a GTX Titan.

I will probably just stick with air. And get 1.212 volts to it. I would like to see 1,225MHz - 1,267MHz on air. And itleast 7,000Mhz memory would be amazing!

I am glad I read the bit-tech review again. I couldn't believe this card's performance at 4K. I can play games at 30 Frames per second. Ive gotten use to it. I have always played around 30 to 40 Frames per second. IT has never really bothered me. I know how smooth 60fps and up is. But, anything under 30 is not good at all.
But as long as it is 30 and over, I am having a perfect game play experience. Especially if it is at 4K!


----------



## dpoverlord

Be careful since that's a high o/c on air. Basic of is 1120/50 on air above this you need a lot of tweaking


----------



## tps3443

You mentioned the Vanilla version? The GTX Titan with 2,688 Cuda Cores right? Doesn't this Titan use Samsung memory chips?
What can the Samsung memory clock to ?


----------



## tps3443

I cant wait to tinker with one. I am bored with this GTX 660. I have nearly squeezed a GTX 680 out of it. lol

Over 8,500 in 3dmark11. This one runs at 1.212 voltage on the Vcore as well. Memory is right around 7,200 memory

I have memorized how the card acts and responds like the back of my hand. I know what it does, and what it will not do ! lol. "Crash in 3-2-1" lol

I need a NEW card to tinker with. I think I can get 1267/7,200 on a titan black with air.

Not sure about regular titans. But, I really don't know. I am excited to see!


----------



## h2spartan

Titan black can get 1279mhz but haven't pushed/tested much further because temps are mid to high 70's.....Think I will wait for that corsair hg10.


----------



## tps3443

Ok guys! I am stuck on a GTX Titan. Thanks a lot for the bug. lol. But, reading about 1200,1300,and 1400Mhz titans has me really wanting one.

EVERYONE POST! THESE LISTED BELOW. THANKS!

Core and mem clocks? And CPU type? Cooling type? And firestrike score?


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Titan black can get 1279mhz but haven't pushed/tested much further because temps are mid to high 70's.....Think I will wait for that corsair hg10.


So you think I could get 1,267MHz Core. And 7,200Mhz memory if I grabbed a NEW Asus Titan black off newegg?

And the Evga and asus are the same cards right? Both have a Reference board? Which one would you buy?


----------



## spqmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> So you think I could get 1,267MHz Core. And 7,200Mhz memory if I grabbed a NEW Asus Titan black off newegg?
> 
> And the Evga and asus are the same cards right? Both have a Reference board? Which one would you buy?


yes, both have reference boards, board partners are prohibited to offer custom pcbs for the titan/+black. Many offer custom cooling solutions however, albeit still with the reference board.
when it comes to nvidia gpus, evga all the way, their customer support is legendary.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

1356/3500Mhz @1,35V with LLC(=1,375V)
Firestrike 14388 Graphicsscore, Combined 12187.


I would like to go to 1400Mhz but I just can´t give 1,4V on it because my PSU(I guess) keeps shutting down.
It´s a Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 850W Platinum.
What am I doing wrong? Aside from the fact that I´m abusing expensive hardware


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

So that's with the LLC mod up above?

I get confused as using the mod is on or off for LLC.

If you're using the mod, then don't. It will cause the shut downs like your out of power. Just use 1.45v and use the vdroop to 1.4v ish.

Be careful though, 1.4v+ territory is dangerous. Keep those VRMs cool.


----------



## qiplayer

I don't get how a program meant for overclocking such as MSI Afterburner cud ever become successful if we don't see the actual clock of the gpu.....

I need to start the game to see what clock the card reach throught the OSD.
Yes there is a graphic on the right, I have about 40 values in it.
No checking in this graphic there isn't reported the actual clock! There is the field for the clock but not the clock value.

GUYS how do you do it? You just put the offset, without knowing at what it will clock? You know the offset and not the clock?

I find it pathetic, for an overclocking program...

I usually expect such kind of things from here Switzerland (to be in a certain uncomprensible way because of some unknown law) not from a program that is adopted worldwidely and used in the US.

Better not to think at those things:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I don't get how a program meant for overclocking such as MSI Afterburner cud ever become successful if we don't see the actual clock of the gpu.....
> 
> I need to start the game to see what clock the card reach throught the OSD.
> Yes there is a graphic on the right, I have about 40 values in it.
> No checking in this graphic there isn't reported the actual clock! There is the field for the clock but not the clock value.
> 
> GUYS how do you do it? You just put the offset, without knowing at what it will clock? You know the offset and not the clock?
> 
> I find it pathetic, for an overclocking program...
> 
> I usually expect such kind of things from here Switzerland (to be in a certain uncomprensible way because of some unknown law) not from a program that is adopted worldwidely and used in the US.
> 
> Better not to think at those things:


Use gpuz like so to get a light load to what your actual boost clocks are like so:


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> So you think I could get 1,267MHz Core. And 7,200Mhz memory if I grabbed a NEW Asus Titan black off newegg?
> 
> And the Evga and asus are the same cards right? Both have a Reference board? Which one would you buy?


Oops, I should have said "My Titan Black"...I'm not sure about most of them.. .but I would not be surprised if they are able to achieve this clock fairly easily. These Titan Blacks seems to overclock well at low voltage.

But go for the original Titan if you want to go past 1.21v. I had a few in the past and they are still amazing cards.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> I don't get how a program meant for overclocking such as MSI Afterburner cud ever become successful if we don't see the actual clock of the gpu.....
> 
> I need to start the game to see what clock the card reach throught the OSD.
> Yes there is a graphic on the right, I have about 40 values in it.
> No checking in this graphic there isn't reported the actual clock! There is the field for the clock but not the clock value.
> 
> GUYS how do you do it? You just put the offset, without knowing at what it will clock? You know the offset and not the clock?
> 
> I find it pathetic, for an overclocking program...
> 
> I usually expect such kind of things from here Switzerland (to be in a certain uncomprensible way because of some unknown law) not from a program that is adopted worldwidely and used in the US.
> 
> Better not to think at those things:


Well I use afterburner as well. I set a clock offset. Then run kombuster "Nightmare" W/8MSAA at 1080P to see what it will boost to. Then that give me a very close figure. And I just watch the monitoring graph, to see temps, and clocks. If my card goes over 70C it will start dropping the voltage down. So, I got to keep my fan ramped at nearly 100%.

I have never been able to use Evga precision without a problem. I really would prefer to use it! It looks pretty and everything. But, It just doesn't work with my card. I have serious issues with it. 2d clocks in games. And strange bugs.

Then I just used kepler bios tweaker. Disabled the boost mode. And set me 1100MHz base clock. And 1306MHZ 3Dclock lol. And memory of 7,200MHZ and called it a day. Minimum fan of 45%. And increased power limiters and all of that good stuff. Now, I don't have to deal with any overclocking software anymore. It just does it! These are default clocks now.


----------



## tps3443

I wish I could come across a deal! Maybe (2) Original Titan's for $1200 BUCKS would be great.

Two (2) GTX Titan Black's for $1350 LOL!

One is amazing! And will run it all! But, TWO at 1225MHz / 7,000 would be a 4K killing machine!

And are any of you guys gaming at 4K yet? Is it true that you do not need Antialiasing? So many reviews, mentioned it is a waste to run AA, because it is not needed at such a high resolution of (3840/2160)

One Titan or two. I will probably just get one, unless I do find 2 for cheap. But, I am excited to get one to say the least. I need a new video card.


----------



## Panther Al

Running 2 Titans lightly OC'd in my rig now, and have a Sammy 28" 4k display, and I have nothing to moan about as it is all that I hoped - all you have to do is turn down the AA, and you should have no problems hitting the Frames you want, and besides, you really don't need heavy AA on a screen that size at that resolution.

All in all, very pleased.

That said, max AA on that high a res is simply stunning...


----------



## dboythagr8

I have 3 SC Titan Blacks, but only running two at the moment due to the need of a motherboard with a PLX chip. Waiting on Devils Canyon to finally replace my 2600k. I'm also gaming at 4k. With no VRAM issues everything is smooth over here. BF4 MP at 2x MSAA I'm still getting over 60 fps. My VRAM is in the upper 3800MB but that's fine. The image quality is amazing. I know the scaling isn't supposed to be the best on 3 GPUs but I've always wanted an extreme rig and so I went for it.

Pleased at the moment!. 4k really is something else and allows these cards to stretch their legs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can't wait to find my next monitor! Gonna be awesome playing games on a 50" 4k screen at 60Hz!


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> So that's with the LLC mod up above?
> 
> I get confused as using the mod is on or off for LLC.
> 
> If you're using the mod, then don't. It will cause the shut downs like your out of power. Just use 1.45v and use the vdroop to 1.4v ish.
> 
> Be careful though, 1.4v+ territory is dangerous. Keep those VRMs cool.


Tried 1,45V without the LLC, it took 3-5 sec. longer to shutdown but still








VRM´s are no prob here because I have a Alphacool NVXP on my Titan and it has one of the best Core and VRM cooling along with the EK Waterblocks.

Has a GPU some protective circuit´s (right word?) that prevent the card from being overloaded?


----------



## tps3443

I am looking to get it least 30FPS through the Crysis 3 campaign max detail settings at 4k with a single overclocked Titan "No AA enabled" 16XAF

And TRI SLI is still sick! Even if the game doesn't scale well you still get it least the performance of SLI or a little better.

Also, been looking at getting this monitor with the Titan. Dell UP2414Q 4K IPS 24" monitor. Besides the Samsung 28" seems like the only other 4K option that is 60HZ right now.

ill be running it on this 3820. and a 625 watt . I imagine it is enough for one.

If anyone is selling off a Titan. Please PM me. Thanks!

I AM READY! TO RUN ONE!


----------



## gordan

FYI, you don't need more than 3GB ov VRAM for 4K gaming without AA (except maybe in Watchdogs, but I don't have that so cannot verify either way). I've been 4K gaming on a 780Ti for months and there is no evidence of running out of VRAM.


----------



## Panther Al

Agreed: The need for more than 3/4gb isn't _quite_ here yet, though to be equally fair, that day isn't too far off in my opinion. If you have the dosh now to pick up a Titan, go for it, you'll be set for quite the while. But you really don't _need_ that 6gb of memory just yet.

But if you do have the dosh, by all means, get a Titan (or Four). They will stand you well for a good long while yet.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> Tried 1,45V without the LLC, it took 3-5 sec. longer to shutdown but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRM´s are no prob here because I have a Alphacool NVXP on my Titan and it has one of the best Core and VRM cooling along with the EK Waterblocks.
> 
> Has a GPU some protective circuit´s (right word?) that prevent the card from being overloaded?


Now it's the psu or bios that can't do it. Go for 1.425v and see how it runs.

I used the engineering bios when I had my Titan, and I set the power limit to max.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Now it's the psu or bios that can't do it. Go for 1.425v and see how it runs.
> 
> I used the engineering bios when I had my Titan, and I set the power limit to max.


Hm, still nothing.
I tried 1400V +LLC = 1425V.
Or did you mean 1425V and let the vdroop do it´s thing?
Powerlimit is maxed at 600W, so it can´t be this.

But it´s not this important to me as I just wanted to see how I perform in 3D Mark with 1400Mhz compared to 780ti KingPin and ROG Matrix(running 1400/4000Mhz).
And I´ve got better/same results than the mentioned 780ti´s with just 1350/3700Mhz, which I can´t understand.
Because the Matrix and KingPin are full GK110 and have a lot of power but only 3GB Memory.
I was looking for comparable configs (watercooled, 3DMark, Valley, Clocks).
Did I miss something?
My intention was to get the Matrix but after seeing this results, I think I´ll keep my old Titan.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Don't use LLC mod at all. It's broken.

1.425v and let it vdroop.

Here is my old Titan scores on Fire Strike:





No LLC mod.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

This is simply insane!
Thanks for that.
I´ll try without LLC.

This is a headscratcher for me.
My PSU keeps shutting down the PC after 2-3 seconds in Fire Strike but is fine with Heaven and Valley with 1398/3700Mhz @1425mV.
I have redone my cable management, it´s a new PSU and I even used the OCK of my Dark Power Pro 10 850 W to avoid triggering OCP.
Bios Power Target goes up to 600W.

Strange, that it only happens with Fire Strike. Does Fire Strike load the GPU in a different way than Heaven/Valley?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Fire Strike and 3dmark11 load the gpu more heavily than Heaven and Valley.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I am looking to get it least 30FPS through the Crysis 3 campaign max detail settings at 4k with a single overclocked Titan "No AA enabled" 16XAF
> 
> And TRI SLI is still sick! Even if the game doesn't scale well you still get it least the performance of SLI or a little better.
> 
> Also, been looking at getting this monitor with the Titan. Dell UP2414Q 4K IPS 24" monitor. Besides the Samsung 28" seems like the only other 4K option that is 60HZ right now.


Don't get that Dell 4k monitor. At 24'', the 4k resolution isn't worth it. The monitor uses MST (Multi Stream Support ) where the monitor takes two separate 1920x1080 panels and combines it into one. This method has some compatibility issues with some GPU hardware and from what I've read is a pain. Samsung U28D590D , which I own, does not have this problem. It uses SST (Single Stream Transport) over DisplayPort and it works just as your monitor does now. The Asus PB287Q works the same way. Both are < $700. Monitors that produce a 4k picture via SST is what you want to be looking at moving forward.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> FYI, you don't need more than 3GB ov VRAM for 4K gaming without AA (except maybe in Watchdogs, but I don't have that so cannot verify either way). I've been 4K gaming on a 780Ti for months and there is no evidence of running out of VRAM.


Yes you can turn down AA and for the most part have a pleasant experience with 3GB VRAM. Going forward I have to imagine that will change. I didn't feel all that comfortable with 3GB at 4k in the long run, so I went ahead and made the switch to Titans.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> FYI, you don't need more than 3GB ov VRAM for 4K gaming without AA (except maybe in Watchdogs, but I don't have that so cannot verify either way). I've been 4K gaming on a 780Ti for months and there is no evidence of running out of VRAM.


I want to say, I may be off by a little. But at 4K "Watchdogs" uses almost 5GB of vram. The lag is horrible, on anything other than a Titan lol! Watch dogs uses over 3GB just at 1080P

I know a GTX 780ti 3GB is fine for 4k in other games. Actually, in every other game! lol But, its the simple fact of buying a $700 card. Or two $700 cards for awesome SLI performance! And then that one game kills your card. And that is what happen to quite a few people in 'Watch dogs"

Plus, I am going to be using a GTX Titan for AutoCAD, and blender use as well. This is not only for gaming! I am looking to take advantage of the double precision, and 1/3FTB

GTX 780ti is a fantastic card. But, if I were looking to get by with 3GB. I would just grab a few classified 780's and run them to 1400MHz each. Refurbished for $450 on newegg.

I play 'Watchdogs" every other day. It is a pretty fun game. With so many reports, of guys cannot run it smoothly on a GTX 780 or Ti with "Ultra" Textures.

I can it least spend $850 on a GTX Titan. And $700 on a GTX 780Ti to not be able to max one of the games I play, is upsetting.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Don't get that Dell 4k monitor. At 24'', the 4k resolution isn't worth it. The monitor uses MST (Multi Stream Support ) where the monitor takes two separate 1920x1080 panels and combines it into one. This method has some compatibility issues with some GPU hardware and from what I've read is a pain. Samsung U28D590D , which I own, does not have this problem. It uses SST (Single Stream Transport) over DisplayPort and it works just as your monitor does now. The Asus PB287Q works the same way. Both are < $700. Monitors that produce a 4k picture via SST is what you want to be looking at moving forward.
> Yes you can turn down AA and for the most part have a pleasant experience with 3GB VRAM. Going forward I have to imagine that will change. I didn't feel all that comfortable with 3GB at 4k in the long run, so I went ahead and made the switch to Titans.


I didn't know the Dell monitor was two images. That's what I was trying to stay away from. The Samsung is a much better buy then. plus it is cheaper.

Also, about the Vram size issue. I forgot, I saw this in Maximum PC magazine. Windows is releasing DX11.2 WIndows 8.1 update in july. And this update is going to allow games to utilize system ram in sync with Vram. The update is for Xbox one as well.

Windows has been working on this update for some time now.

Does the Original Titan Samsung memory overclock higher than the Hynix memory on the Titan black?


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't use LLC mod at all. It's broken.
> 
> 1.425v and let it vdroop.
> 
> Here is my old Titan scores on Fire Strike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No LLC mod.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't use LLC mod at all. It's broken.
> 
> 1.425v and let it vdroop.
> 
> Here is my old Titan scores on Fire Strike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No LLC mod.


MY GOODNESS! Did you turn your GTX Titan in to a R9 295X lol? This is insane.

That card would eat 4K alive! That is like having (TWO) GTX 780's

What kind of cooling do you have to use on the VRM's? From what I know getting close to 1.45 is very dangerous. I imagine just a decent fan on them would be fine right?

I am probably go cheap and get the kraken G10 attachment. And a H75 for the single GTX Titan. And some fans to put on the VRM's. Is this sufficient for 1.425V?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> MY GOODNESS! Did you turn your GTX Titan in to a R9 295X lol? This is insane.
> 
> That card would eat 4K alive! That is like having (TWO) GTX 780's


Unless I miss my guess, that was the Golden Titan of fame and legend: everything went perfectly when they made that puppy.


----------



## tps3443

Ok, so I would like to run 1306/ 7,200

What kind of voltage would I need at the speeds?

And a H80 would do fine? My case is a BTX, And I have a open 140mm fan/rad spot on the top of my case. My video card would be upside down, and close to the top.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I want to say, I may be off by a little. But at 4K "Watchdogs" uses almost 5GB of vram. The lag is horrible, on anything other than a Titan lol! Watch dogs uses over 3GB just at 1080P


For me WD uses 5.5GB @ 4K.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> For me WD uses 5.5GB @ 4K.


There you have it! Obviously, everyone needs a GTX Titan. A Titan is a TRUE 4K capable card then. How does the game run?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> There you have it! Obviously, everyone needs a GTX Titan. A Titan is a TRUE 4K capable card then. How does the game run?


The price is what keeps everyone from a titan. Believe me I would have picked a couple up if they were closer to 500-700$
I guess now the 780 6gb are out as well so thats a plus. I was suprised to see 780gtx still sells new 500+$ I guess the 780ti didnt take its place.
I wont run without SLI so prices make it harder too swallow.

Awesome performance though!


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Unless I miss my guess, that was the Golden Titan of fame and legend: everything went perfectly when they made that puppy.


Nice rig! What does your 3820 run at?


----------



## tps3443

I have always been for performance. But, I would rather have a single GTX Titan than two 780's. Obviously you can pop in the two 780's and it will be faster. But, I had no idea you can take the GTX Titan this far. I always push my video cards to the extreme. So, with enough effort, and work. and Trial and error. You can get a GTX Titan to perform close to or faster than (2) GTX 780's. So, this makes it a amazing card.

So, the engineering bios is the way to go? Do I have to do and kind of hard mods to the card ?

Im sure there is a guide on this. Somewhere in these 2,400 some odd pages.


----------



## ChronoBodi

i have the UP2414Q, it's MST yes and can be had for $600 off Ebay, seriously the price drop is insane on it.

I do not have any issue with it despite it being MST, and the UP2414Q, for the Ebay prices, gets you a IPS full AdobeRBG range vs the TN panels found on the 28 inch usually sold for the same price.

under Nvidia it operates as a single 4K monitor, it is tiled yes but the drivers fools Windows into making it a virtual single screen 4K.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> MY GOODNESS! Did you turn your GTX Titan in to a R9 295X lol? This is insane.
> 
> That card would eat 4K alive! That is like having (TWO) GTX 780's
> 
> *What kind of cooling do you have to use on the VRM's? From what I know getting close to 1.45 is very dangerous. I imagine just a decent fan on them would be fine right?
> 
> I am probably go cheap and get the kraken G10 attachment. And a H75 for the single GTX Titan. And some fans to put on the VRM's. Is this sufficient for 1.425V?*


NO NO NO NO bro ... if you go over the 1.21v you need active water cooling! ... universal blocks (not all in ones) were used by some people here including me but going up to or over 1.21v gets toasty on the vrm at those voltages even with lots of copper and STRONG fans I mean I had STRONG fans!

if you wanna use that volt mod and get 1300mhz or more and go over 1,21v you need a full cover block and an EK block at that ... you will not likely get any higher OC on a universal block or ALL in One like you mentioned due to VRM temps ... the extra heat makes the power going to the gpu less clean and hinders overclock not to mention that those vrm will not like such high voltages and OC without adequate (read full cover waterblock cooling) and Swiftech does not count EK it the #1 choice here!

HOPE THAT HELPS









Titan bro!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I have always been for performance. But, I would rather have a single GTX Titan than two 780's. Obviously you can pop in the two 780's and it will be faster. But, I had no idea you can take the GTX Titan this far. I always push my video cards to the extreme. So, with enough effort, and work. and Trial and error. You can get a GTX Titan to perform close to or faster than (2) GTX 780's. So, this makes it a amazing card.
> 
> So, the engineering bios is the way to go? Do I have to do and kind of hard mods to the card ?
> 
> Im sure there is a guide on this. Somewhere in these 2,400 some odd pages.


It takes an extra 150-200mhz on the 780 to equal a titan so a 1300mhz titan which many can do at 1.25v - 1.3v or so would be a 1450 - 1500mhz on a 780 and yes there are classifieds which can do this but they usually need more volts to get there say 1.45-1.5v ... so for gpu lifespan you are more likely to use titan at 1.3v 1300 24/7 (though the classified vrm's can take it much better.

Titan black seems MUCH better at OC with less voltage but since voltage is hard limited to 1.21v if you max at 1250mhz you max there no way to go higher ... titan and titan black are soo close here .. titan more fun titan black probably same performance less power draw ...

780 ti same as black minus the ram which gives advantage back to titans for those of us who can use the ram ... and finally the 780ti classified faster than titan YES esp with max OC but again 3gb ram ...

as I original titan owner I just got to say give me 1 more my 2 are needed a new buddy


----------



## tps3443

About 2 months ago.I went shopping online And bought a D5 W reservoir. Bought 2 black ICE SR1 360mm rads. I had another case at the time.
But, I got all the parts and the D5 did not work. So, I got a RMA for a new D5.. I sold one of the radiators.

So, I still have a Black ice SR1 360MM, and a Vario D5 with a 5.25 bay reservoir. It will not fit in my current rig. But, I was thinking about rigging something up to make it work.

Is a single 360mm black ice rad enough for a 3820, and a GTX Titan?

I do not have fans either, or tubing, All of this stuff has been just sitting.

I was going to use 3/4" tubing, and compressions. I also found that the Koolance 380l was the best water block for a X79 CPU or my 3820.

I do not have a koolance 380l yet though.

As for the Titan water block. I have no Idea what the best is. I would like to get a back plate to though.

I have been building computers for over 10 years. And I never got big in to custom loops/ water cooling until a few months ago. But, I had no idea it cost so much to run a nice custom loop! You will spend itleast $400 bucks to put together a nice setup, and that is only cooling a CPU and a GPU.


----------



## degenn

Are there any Titan Black-specific bios' from skyn3t team or do I just use the regular Titan or 780Ti skyn3t bios?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> About 2 months ago.I went shopping online And bought a D5 W reservoir. Bought 2 black ICE SR1 360mm rads. I had another case at the time.
> But, I got all the parts and the D5 did not work. So, I got a RMA for a new D5.. I sold one of the radiators.
> 
> So, I still have a Black ice SR1 360MM, and a Vario D5 with a 5.25 bay reservoir. It will not fit in my current rig. But, I was thinking about rigging something up to make it work.
> 
> Is a single 360mm black ice rad enough for a 3820, and a GTX Titan?
> 
> I do not have fans either, or tubing, All of this stuff has been just sitting.
> 
> I was going to use 3/4" tubing, and compressions. I also found that the Koolance 380l was the best water block for a X79 CPU or my 3820.
> 
> I do not have a koolance 380l yet though.
> 
> As for the Titan water block. I have no Idea what the best is. I would like to get a back plate to though.
> 
> I have been building computers for over 10 years. And I never got big in to custom loops/ water cooling until a few months ago. But, I had no idea it cost so much to run a nice custom loop! You will spend itleast $400 bucks to put together a nice setup, and that is only cooling a CPU and a GPU.


Best block for titan is EK SHORT BLOCK second best is EK not short block whatever it's name is, worst is swiftech and EK is heads and shoulders above the other blocks due to vrm cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Are there any Titan Black-specific bios' from skyn3t team or do I just use the regular Titan or 780Ti skyn3t bios?


You need a titan black bios... Don't load one from original titan or 780ti


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> You need a titan black bios... Don't load one from original titan or 780ti


Thanks for the reply. So then I take it there is no custom bios for the Titan Black cards as of yet? I've searched with no luck, hence my previous question as I figured there would be something from team skyn3t by now.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So then I take it there is no custom bios for the Titan Black cards as of yet? I've searched with no luck, hence my previous question as I figured there would be something from team skyn3t by now.


should be right here in OccamRazor's sig







http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/19500#post_22379923


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> should be right here in OccamRazor's sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/19500#post_22379923


Interesting, thanks.
















Someone should put that in the OP of the thread alongside the OG Titan Bios'.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Unless I miss my guess, that was the Golden Titan of fame and legend: everything went perfectly when they made that puppy.


Lol, the only thing golden about that Titan was that it belonged to MrTooShort! He's the real key to those scores and he does it all the time...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> There you have it! Obviously, everyone needs a GTX Titan. A Titan is a TRUE 4K capable card then. How does the game run?


Runs ok. Hitches here and there when driving. Hopefully it's addressed in a upcoming patch. Game should not be using as much VRAM as it is.


----------



## MunneY

ok... so im thinking 2 titan blacks for my new build. coming from 2 780tis.... i have issues


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hard to beat two Titan Blacks. I guess if I were building a "from scratch" rig today I might consider a pair of R9 290 Lightnings (seriously great cards), but I have been so overly satisfied with my original Titans since February 2013 that I can't imagine going with anything else if I had the money. That said, I still don't really use the 6GB of memory nor do I need its amazing compute abilities so I'd certainly be better off with 780Ti's but having just 3GB of VRAM seems kind of like a risk these days...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hard to beat two Titan Blacks. I guess if I were building a "from scratch" rig today I might consider a pair of R9 290 Lightnings (seriously great cards), but I have been so overly satisfied with my original Titans since February 2013 that I can't imagine going with anything else if I had the money. That said, I still don't really use the 6GB of memory nor do I need its amazing compute abilities so I'd certainly be better off with 780Ti's but having just 3GB of VRAM seems kind of like a risk these days...


that is my exact dilemma... i plan on going 4k asap and 3gb isnt gonna cut it. i just hate that the blacks are voltage locked.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, you should definitely try scoring some original Titans in the marketplace. We original Titan owners should really be thanking Nvidia for locking the current GK110 cards as that ought to keep our resale values nice and high, at least until Maxwell...


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Best block for titan is EK SHORT BLOCK second best is EK not short block whatever it's name is, worst is swiftech and EK is heads and shoulders above the other blocks due to vrm cooling.


Don't forget the fujipoly 17w/mk thermal pads.
The backplates burn due to these pads beeing that good. Now I need to cool the backplates.

If you have suggestions...

Btw thanks for the reply about Afterburner clock reading.
It comes easyer to open a video file than to open gpuz, through it I have the OSDisplay with all needed infos and actual clock.

I wanted to see if the encoding of vids was affecting the gpu load.

If you know a way to encode videos of size 5780x1080 (media espresso not suited) using the compute performance of the titans I would be glad to know.

I'm encoding with virtual dub but it takes ages and I don't like my cpu beeing working at 100% for ages.
Encoding with h264 / x264 the feeling is that 4 gb for 10 minutes of video will be downscaled dramatically in therms of quality by youtube


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, you should definitely try scoring some original Titans in the marketplace. We original Titan owners should really be thanking Nvidia for locking the current GK110 cards as that ought to keep our resale values nice and high, at least until Maxwell...


just scored a regular titan off fleabay for 611$ lolz


----------



## Dyaems

Just got my Vanilla Titan, not sure if everything is stock because when I checked Afterburner 3.0, the voltage is unlocked. I can increase it up to 37mV. Power limit is only up to 106% though.

Is this normal? Time to flash vBios?


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just got my Vanilla Titan, not sure if everything is stock because when I checked Afterburner 3.0, the voltage is unlocked. I can increase it up to 37mV. Power limit is only up to 106% though.
> 
> Is this normal? Time to flash vBios?


Load up the skynet ver2 bios & your good to go!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Load up the skynet ver2 bios & your good to go!


Just started doing it, but GPU-Z does not want to save my bios for some reason. I'm getting "This device is not supported" error whenever I try to extract the vBios of the Titan









I used the last two recent versions of GPU-Z.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just started doing it, but GPU-Z does not want to save my bios for some reason. I'm getting "This device is not supported" error whenever I try to extract the vBios of the Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the last two recent versions of GPU-Z.


Keep reverting back to older gpuz revisions until it works.

Happened to me a while back.


----------



## Dyaems

Okay, thanks!

edit: nevermind about the other question









edit2: I'm getting this message when I type the first command


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just started doing it, but GPU-Z does not want to save my bios for some reason. I'm getting "This device is not supported" error whenever I try to extract the vBios of the Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the last two recent versions of GPU-Z.


I ran nvflash --protectoff (with the nvflash tool) and then I was able to save my bios.
You may be able to do this


----------



## SavellM

Just seen your other post









http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/

You should be able to download and run the latest nvflash.

I used this version on Win 7 -64bit last week on a Titan.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> just scored a regular titan off fleabay for 611$ lolz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just got my Vanilla Titan, not sure if everything is stock because when I checked Afterburner 3.0, the voltage is unlocked. I can increase it up to 37mV. Power limit is only up to 106% though.
> 
> Is this normal? Time to flash vBios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Load up the skynet ver2 bios & your good to go!


OH MY GOODNESS! I am so excited to get mine. Dang! EBAY HERE I COME! I hope I can find a deal like this. $611 is sweet

And what is the Skynet bios? What does it offer the card?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS! I am so excited to get mine. Dang! EBAY HERE I COME! I hope I can find a deal like this. $611 is sweet
> 
> And what is the Skynet bios? What does it offer the card?


If offers you glory.

But irl it disables gpu boost, provideds higher power target, increases stock core freq and much more


----------



## tps3443

Ok so, A GTX Titan black. OR a GTX Titan Vanilla.

And I also need a EK Shortblock, And a Backplate? And I need a Fujimo thermal pads for the backplate?

Do I need themal pads between the VRM's and the waterblock? Or just use some thermal paste?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS! I am so excited to get mine. Dang! EBAY HERE I COME! I hope I can find a deal like this. $611 is sweet
> 
> And what is the Skynet bios? What does it offer the card?


You stay away from ebay... they are mine!

I was going to buy Black editions, but I want dat unlocked voltage


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Just seen your other post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/
> 
> You should be able to download and run the latest nvflash.
> 
> I used this version on Win 7 -64bit last week on a Titan.


Will do this when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## ImperialOne

Yes, I live my original EVGA Titan. I don't know what it's capable of on air alone since I installed it last year in liquid cooling loop. I haven't pushed it, but I comfortably do 1202 clock/ 1515 men clock as my GPU temp doesn't break 54C


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I didn't C a titan black owner's club so I'll post it here.

EVGA Titan Black SC

FF


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Welcome Fish! Sweet card ya got there!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah thanks. I'm impressed with the improvements over the previous gen.









On air I got it to 1178/7928 with no problems without doing anything.

Now to put a block on it.

FF


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> If offers you glory.
> 
> But irl it disables gpu boost, provideds higher power target, increases stock core freq and much more


^^^^^
What he said -the glory lol............


----------



## Dyaems

Just flashed my Titan to Skyn3t vBios (thank you!) and I got a few questions:

1. Do I need to reinstall NVIDIA drivers? After changing the vBios and rebooting, the screen resolution is at 640x480 and Windows 7 installed the driver itself. Then afterwards computer rebooted again everything seems fine.

2. What is this vBios' (Skyn3t's) stock max voltage? 1.212v? I asked this because the slider on Afterburner is using how many mV, up to +100mV max so I'm not sure if I increase it or decrease it to undervolt.

I also did not really get what "Voltage unlocked 1.212v" says at page 1. I'm bad in English









I only plan on doing a mild OC while undervolted since I am only using a 560w PSU.

*I checked max voltage while full load at GPU-Z and I saw 1.175v. Is this accurate? Adding 100mv will be at 1.275v? or Am I missing something?*

3. I don't really care about this before, but since this is mainly one of the reasons I flashed the vBios, might as well ask. How to know if one graphics card is throttling?

Is it where the framerate or GPU usage drops like, super low, while playing or benching? After I flashed the vBios, I ran Heaven Benchmark 4.0 to how it improves from stock, and I notice at few parts that the framerate dropped to 8-17fps and as well as the GPU usage drops to 5-20%, is this what you call throttle?

...or when the graphics card reaches 80C, thats where it throttles? And I just adjust the temp limit in Afterburner for that? Not sure









4. Follow up question to #3, how to disable throttling?

*I tried setting the temp and power limit to max, which is 125% and 95C limit, I guess this is how to disable throttling?Temp still does not go beyond 80C with Heaven Benchmark though, so I'm not sure if I did it correctly.*

5. Do you guys prefer to run the fan speed at high percentage all the time? Or just set a preferred fan curve for it?

6. Do I need to use the "tools" at the first page? or that is optional? Like that voltage hack and LLC thingy?

7. Forgot my other questions, will ask more later!

Sorry for being such a noob and thanks for any help!

EDIT: I tried answering my own questions with *bold*. Let me know if I am correct!


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just flashed my Titan to Skyn3t vBios (thank you!) and I got a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do I need to reinstall NVIDIA drivers? After changing the vBios and rebooting, the screen resolution is at 640x480 and Windows 7 installed the driver itself. Then afterwards computer rebooted again everything seems fine.
> 
> 2. What is this vBios' (Skyn3t's) stock max voltage? 1.212v? I asked this because the slider on Afterburner is using how many mV, up to +100mV max so I'm not sure if I increase it or decrease it to undervolt. And I see on pics that Afterburner is showing what exact voltage on it.
> 
> I only plan on doing a mild OC while undervolted since I am only using a 560w PSU.
> 
> 3. I don't really care about this before, but since this is mainly one of the reasons I flashed the vBios, might as well ask. How to know if one graphics card is throttling?
> 
> Is it where the framerate or GPU usage drops like, super low, while playing or benching? After I flashed the vBios, I ran Heaven Benchmark 4.0 to how it improves from stock, and I notice at few parts that the framerate dropped to 8-17fps and as well as the GPU usage drops to 5-20%, is this what you call throttle?
> 
> ...or when the graphics card reaches 80C, thats where it throttles? And I just adjust the temp limit in Afterburner for that? Not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Follow up question to #3, how to disable throttling?
> 
> 5. Do you guys prefer to run the fan speed at high percentage all the time? Or just set a preferred fan curve for it?
> 
> 6. Do I need to use the "tools" at the first page? or that is optional? Like that voltage hack and LLC thingy?
> 
> 7. Forgot my other questions, will ask more later!
> 
> Sorry for being such a noob and thanks for any help!


I would do a clean install of the drivers

yes stock max volts 1.21

it shouldn't throttle with the skynet bios @80c

I set a defined fan curve for better cooling

The tools are there if you want to go past 1.21volts

Hope this helps you Good luck with your card


----------



## fishingfanatic

Does that bios work with the Black? Anyone try it?

FF


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Does that bios work with the Black? Anyone try it?
> 
> FF


Check occam razor sig. Asus gtx titan black skyn3t bios.
Works great. I am running 1202/[email protected] 1.1v on air 24/6 n bench up to 1254/[email protected] Both are stable. Further than this needs wc.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey thanks cstk1!

Yeah, I haven't had time for much of late. Still getting my lawn back after 2 yrs of cinch bugs and grubs. Starting to see the seedlings poke thru now. I

was away for a bit so I couldn't seed until I was home to water it every day. 4 yards of dirt later,...

Went to Europe. Great time, weather was awesome!!! One day of rain out of 10 I'll take it any time.

I haven't done any voltage adjustments at all yet, still just putting together a wcing system. Need new 3/8-5/8 hose and I'm ready.

I have 2 older SC titans with water blocks, so it shouldn't be too big a deal to try it on water.

FF


----------



## tps3443

I have found a Zotac GTX Titan Vanilla. It is BRAND NEW IN THE BOX! Still sealed in the plastic over the box. For $750. May be able to get it for $715. Im waiting on my offer approval. What do you guys think? This GTX Titan is NIB.

And from what I know, Zotac is a good board partner. Unfortunatley it is not the AMP! model. But, I will be sure and amp it up my self. lol

I like the idea of it being "Brand new"


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Its not a bad deal at all. You could get a used one cheaper but its up to you how much value you put in NIB...


----------



## tps3443

Well. Im going to grab it. I am still waiting on the offer approval. But, I think a brand new is the way to go. Now if it were like 800 bucks or more. Then no way. But this is a good deal.

Plus, I guess I wouldn't have to worry about it being sold as a broken item, or damaged item. And I guess it has not be pre cooked to! lol

Most of the used ones go for $615 to $650.

So it is kind of hard to beat a New GTX Titan for only $65 to $100 more bucks.

And I really don't see why he would not take the offer. IF your asking $750. And some one offers you $715 that is a sale, or it sure seems like a sell to me lol.


----------



## exyia

so it seems once you're on the skyn3t bios, Power Limit % is hardly ever reached?

got the last set of fans in today so I'm ready to start benching. read the guide in the OP over and over and it never really mentions what to do with Power Limit on water. The log shows power % around 60% so far, so I guess increasing this isn't useful until Power % is reaching the cap?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Hey guys, I know it's come up before but I can't seem to easily find it. Thinking about changing the thermal pads on my stock cooler and evga backplate to the pink Fuji's but do not know correct size or if theres more area's to place them/ better placement ( ie the back plate just uses three strips, would it be better to cut squares..or rectangles to cover the leads too and improve airflow between them ) refrence gtx titan & evga backplate


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Well. Im going to grab it. I am still waiting on the offer approval. But, I think a brand new is the way to go. Now if it were like 800 bucks or more. Then no way. But this is a good deal.
> 
> Plus, I guess I wouldn't have to worry about it being sold as a broken item, or damaged item. And I guess it has not be pre cooked to! lol
> 
> Most of the used ones go for $615 to $650.
> 
> So it is kind of hard to beat a New GTX Titan for only $65 to $100 more bucks.
> 
> And I really don't see why he would not take the offer. IF your asking $750. And some one offers you $715 that is a sale, or it sure seems like a sell to me lol.


Like I said, seems like a good deal to me. Congrats on your new card, you're gonna love the Titan!


----------



## exyia

ok I'm stumped and the only thing I can think of right now is a bad (or even underpowered?) PSU

I simply can't run anything at 1300mV

4930k @ 4.5GHz with 1.34 vcore
Three GTX Titans (reference) with EK waterblocks

Powered by an Antec 1300W HCP Platinum

Everything triggers a system restart at anything around/above about 1225mV

I've tried a lower power limit (down to 80%), higher power limit, nothing works. system is fine and ready to take more (max load temps the gpu's ever see is around 55C)

Surely this 1300W HCP Platinum should be handling this just fine......but I'm just stumped at what could be causing these hard restarts, because usually it's PSU related


----------



## Dyaems

Maybe OCP is triggering? just guessing though!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Maybe OCP is triggering? just guessing though!


that's what I'm afraid of, but on this brand new PSU? how......ugh....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> that's what I'm afraid of, but on this brand new PSU? how......ugh....


Looks like you're running the LLC mod. Don't and you will get a little further.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Looks like you're running the LLC mod. Don't and you will get a little further.


thanks for the reply - got excited

sadly no luck, this thing still can't handle it....

sigh....guess I'm doing another return


----------



## Dyaems

Hmmm... Semi off-topic but Afterburner 3.0 does not have voltage monitoring? I only see voltage/VID limit, and it only goes from 0 to 1









Can't tweak the Titan if i don't know what voltage is the Titan at, and GPU-Z only shows max voltage (I'm assuming that is VDDC) is only at 1.175v.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Hmmm... Semi off-topic but Afterburner 3.0 does not have voltage monitoring? I only see voltage/VID limit, and it only goes from 0 to 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tweak the Titan if i don't know what voltage is the Titan at, and GPU-Z only shows max voltage (I'm assuming that is VDDC) is only at 1.175v.


Make sure you are on beta 19. Also need to check voltage control in the properties.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you are on beta 19. Also need to check voltage control in the properties.


So we need the beta? Can't use 3.0 with voltage unlock?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> ok I'm stumped and the only thing I can think of right now is a bad (or even underpowered?) PSU
> 
> I simply can't run anything at 1300mV
> 
> 4930k @ 4.5GHz with 1.34 vcore
> Three GTX Titans (reference) with EK waterblocks
> 
> Powered by an Antec 1300W HCP Platinum
> 
> Everything triggers a system restart at anything around/above about 1225mV
> 
> I've tried a lower power limit (down to 80%), higher power limit, nothing works. system is fine and ready to take more (max load temps the gpu's ever see is around 55C)
> 
> Surely this 1300W HCP Platinum should be handling this just fine......but I'm just stumped at what could be causing these hard restarts, because usually it's PSU related


Did you delete all the files for AB after disabling llc? Do a clean install after deleting all AB files (and any precision files just to be sure), and assuming you don't Nvidia inspector or precision running in the background, if you sure still getting restarts then it could be your psu. it has been a while since I benched my Titans, but I have always do 2 PSUs for three or four Titans, just to be on the safe side. Also, make sure you are not shorting anything in your rig . Have had those shutting me down too...lol


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you are on beta 19. Also need to check voltage control in the properties.


voltage is unlocked in my Afterburner. my issue is that the Core Voltage is showing +0 instead of the actual value for it, like 1212mV, or something like that.

does it show the exact value of the voltage in beta 19? I wonder why it got changed in 3.0...


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Well. Im going to grab it. I am still waiting on the offer approval. But, I think a brand new is the way to go. Now if it were like 800 bucks or more. Then no way. But this is a good deal.
> 
> Plus, I guess I wouldn't have to worry about it being sold as a broken item, or damaged item. And I guess it has not be pre cooked to! lol
> 
> Most of the used ones go for $615 to $650.
> 
> So it is kind of hard to beat a New GTX Titan for only $65 to $100 more bucks.
> 
> And I really don't see why he would not take the offer. IF your asking $750. And some one offers you $715 that is a sale, or it sure seems like a sell to me lol.


Not sure if you got the card but I was on another forum and saw 3 EVGA Titan SC for sell from $600 and down. Not sure what is up but this is the most I have seen being sold so cheap. I picked one up. Only 2 Months Old.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Not sure if you got the card but I was on another forum and saw 3 EVGA Titan SC for sell from $600 and down. Not sure what is up but this is the most I have seen being sold so cheap. I picked one up. Only 2 Months Old.


Which forum??? Do tell


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Which forum??? Do tell


[H]ard|Forum


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> [H]ard|Forum


man.... id post a wtb there but i have no post. the price difference here to there is nuts


----------



## santrik

Hey fellahs, been a while.

Finally got my Titan under water and I'm very pleased with the result of 1.325V and 1330Mhz in BF4 which is the most unstable game ever created. Can probably go higher in any other game. Got a card with 70,2% of ASIC and Samsung memories! they do very well up to 7200Mhz!

Now, I've only got one question.
In AB one got the Voltage where you can switch from Auto to 1.3V. Since I don't constantly game I'd like the card to head down to the autovolt when I'm outside games (surfing, chatting, w/e). It's somewhere around 0.913V I think. So is there any other way except creating a "stock-profile"?

Thanks in advance,
Santrik


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Hey fellahs, been a while.
> 
> Finally got my Titan under water and I'm very pleased with the result of 1.325V and 1330Mhz in BF4 which is the most unstable game ever created. Can probably go higher in any other game. Got a card with 70,2% of ASIC and Samsung memories! they do very well up to 7200Mhz!
> 
> Now, I've only got one question.
> In AB one got the Voltage where you can switch from Auto to 1.3V. Since I don't constantly game I'd like the card to head down to the autovolt when I'm outside games (surfing, chatting, w/e). It's somewhere around 0.913V I think. So is there any other way except creating a "stock-profile"?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Santrik


I'm in the same boat. What I do is drag slider from "1.288 mV" (my volt) to "Auto" ...its faster than creating one more profile. And the Auto voltage doesnt crash me in windows with my overclock on.

Would also like if there's a solution. Some MSI-Afterburner got an offset slider, instead of the actual value...like +100 mV instead of the value (like 1.288 mV)

Would be a solution, somehow, to make the slider offset mode instead of the actual value.

Like atm my stock volt is 1.200. With default Afterburner I can "+12 mV) but when i do the softmod 1.3v unlock thingy, my slider changes to '800-1300 mV' (auto if I drag it down to 800)

Maybe you can modify the profiles folder files to make it act different with voltage option.


----------



## Dyaems

Installed Afterburner 3.0 beta 19, still getting +0 instead of the actual values in Core Voltage. Uninstalled it and updated to the latest version again (3.0.1) I guess I will just stick with it.

Are there any other software that monitors GPU voltage? GPU-Z does not go past 1.175v


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Installed Afterburner 3.0 beta 19, still getting +0 instead of the actual values in Core Voltage. Uninstalled it and updated to the latest version again (3.0.1) I guess I will just stick with it.
> 
> Are there any other software that monitors GPU voltage? GPU-Z does not go past 1.175v


You can check the voltage in MSI Afterburner. You gotta unlock 'voltage monitoring' in the settings. Then head into monitoring page and activate it there. It should be accurate.

Also HWinfo works for me; its two values one called "GPU Core Voltage" and one "GPU Voltage" ...the last mentioned is showing it for me.

But for me, GPU-Z also works with checking the voltage.

I found a pic i posted a while back; http://i.imgur.com/pwTuuMk.jpg

You can always start GPU-Z and put "Log to file" and then do some gaming and watch the file afterwards,,,
http://i.imgur.com/tmDOYsS.jpg

Prolly wont work tho if you cant read the voltage in GPU-Z sensors.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> voltage is unlocked in my Afterburner. my issue is that the Core Voltage is showing +0 instead of the actual value for it, like 1212mV, or something like that.
> 
> does it show the exact value of the voltage in beta 19? I wonder why it got changed in 3.0...


The exact voltage is only shown after applying the voltage hack, which is only available to vanilla Titans.


----------



## dboythagr8

Are the Titan Black back plates going to ever come back in stock at EVGA? Been waiting forever seems like they won't ever replenish


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The exact voltage is only shown after applying the voltage hack, which is only available to vanilla Titans.


Love my titans more each day !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Are the Titan Black back plates going to ever come back in stock at EVGA? Been waiting forever seems like they won't ever replenish


Waiting for stock at evga for almost anything is a good way to grow old


----------



## MunneY

Ok, so can I be official now?


----------



## supermi

So does it boot up?!!!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The exact voltage is only shown after applying the voltage hack, which is only available to vanilla Titans.


voltage hack, you mean this? I never did that since I am only running my Vanilla Titans on air.

I just want to know if the Core Voltage slider in Afterburner is set to +0 after flashing to skyn3t bios, the Titan is using 1.212v at full load. If this is correct then it means I do not need to change anything on the Core Voltage slider?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> You can check the voltage in MSI Afterburner. You gotta unlock 'voltage monitoring' in the settings. Then head into monitoring page and activate it there. It should be accurate.
> 
> Also HWinfo works for me; its two values one called "GPU Core Voltage" and one "GPU Voltage" ...the last mentioned is showing it for me.
> 
> But for me, GPU-Z also works with checking the voltage.
> 
> I found a pic i posted a while back; http://i.imgur.com/pwTuuMk.jpg
> 
> You can always start GPU-Z and put "Log to file" and then do some gaming and watch the file afterwards,,,
> http://i.imgur.com/tmDOYsS.jpg
> 
> Prolly wont work tho if you cant read the voltage in GPU-Z sensors.


Voltage monitoring is unlocked in the settings ever since a 7970 lightning is installed in my computer







and is also showing the value instead of the +0 on the slider.

I tried checking all the info for monitoring and checking the logs as well, voltage does not show in there.

I'll try to post the SS of the settings in Afterburner later, it shows the same thing no matter what version I use









I will try HWinfo, never used that one. Thanks


----------



## klepp0906

yes


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Hey fellahs, been a while.
> Finally got my Titan under water and I'm very pleased with the result of 1.325V and 1330Mhz in BF4 which is the most unstable game ever created. Can probably go higher in any other game. Got a card with 70,2% of ASIC and Samsung memories! they do very well up to 7200Mhz!
> Now, I've only got one question.
> In AB one got the Voltage where you can switch from Auto to 1.3V. Since I don't constantly game I'd like the card to head down to the autovolt when I'm outside games (surfing, chatting, w/e). It's somewhere around 0.913V I think. So is there any other way except creating a "stock-profile"?
> Thanks in advance,
> Santrik


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. What I do is drag slider from "1.288 mV" (my volt) to "Auto" ...its faster than creating one more profile. And the Auto voltage doesnt crash me in windows with my overclock on.
> Would also like if there's a solution. Some MSI-Afterburner got an offset slider, instead of the actual value...like +100 mV instead of the value (like 1.288 mV)
> Would be a solution, somehow, to make the slider offset mode instead of the actual value.
> Like atm my stock volt is 1.200. With default Afterburner I can "+12 mV) but when i do the softmod 1.3v unlock thingy, my slider changes to '800-1300 mV' (auto if I drag it down to 800)
> Maybe you can modify the profiles folder files to make it act different with voltage option.


Just hit the "reset" button! It will reset everything back to stock, create a gaming profile and you're done!











But you should know that voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, *voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!*
So, even if you have your cards voltage to 1,600V but you are "surfing" the web or chatting (no workload in the card) there wont be any problem (read: burn smell!







) !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Installed Afterburner 3.0 beta 19, still getting +0 instead of the actual values in Core Voltage. Uninstalled it and updated to the latest version again (3.0.1) I guess I will just stick with it.
> Are there any other software that monitors GPU voltage? GPU-Z does not go past 1.175v


Delete profiles folder inside AfterBurner folder in program files (x86) and try again and do the volt mod, you have a guide in my SIG! That way you have direct control over the voltage and can type in the actual voltage instead of offset!
All AB versions work as intended, you can try PrecisionX, it will display voltages as well but wont do voltages above 1,212V like AB!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> voltage hack, you mean this? I never did that since I am only running my Vanilla Titans on air.
> I just want to know if the Core Voltage slider in Afterburner is set to +0 after flashing to skyn3t bios, the Titan is using 1.212v at full load. If this is correct then it means I do not need to change anything on the Core Voltage slider?
> Voltage monitoring is unlocked in the settings ever since a 7970 lightning is installed in my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is also showing the value instead of the +0 on the slider.
> I tried checking all the info for monitoring and checking the logs as well, voltage does not show in there.
> I'll try to post the SS of the settings in Afterburner later, it shows the same thing no matter what version I use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try HWinfo, never used that one. Thanks


Because you have 2 different cards in your system! If im not mistaken you have to choose which card shows on AB (there is a switch button somewhere in the interface!







)
If not there is an incompatibility (drivers perhaps).
With the volt mod, you can choose the voltage directly, dont go beyond 1,212V of course as your card is on air!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Delete profiles folder inside AfterBurner folder in program files (x86) and try again and do the volt mod, you have a guide in my SIG! That way you have direct control over the voltage and can type in the actual voltage instead of offset!
> All AB versions work as intended, you can try PrecisionX, it will display voltages as well but wont do voltages above 1,212V like AB!
> Because you have 2 different cards in your system! If im not mistaken you have to choose which card shows on AB (there is a switch button somewhere in the interface!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> If not there is an incompatibility (drivers perhaps).
> With the volt mod, you can choose the voltage directly, dont go beyond 1,212V of course as your card is on air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks. I guess I will try to do the volt mod if everything else fails









I only have one card though! Can't afford to buy a second one.









*EDIT:* Tried doing the volt mod and I am getting "invalid" instead of "41" everytime I type "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99" without the quotation marks. I did shift-rightclick the Afterburner folder and run the commands there.

I tried beta 19, 3.0, and 3.1 and I get "invalid" in all those three installs.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But you should know that voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, *voltage only will allow more amperage to flow!*
> So, even if you have your cards voltage to 1,600V but you are "surfing" the web or chatting (no workload in the card) there wont be any problem (read: burn smell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) !


Thanks!

With this, you're saying, it doesnt matter if i keep my "Core Voltage (mV)" -slider, on 1.288v all the time? Even when idling?

Softwares shows it as 1.288v with that, but when using "Auto" it drops back to ~0.800v.

I got confused since you wrote "when you set a higher power limit" and not higher voltage. Might misunderstand this.

It wont degrade my card (more) if I keep the core voltage slider, on 1.288v, instead of dragging it on "auto" (when not gaming)?

The "Power Consumption: **% TDP" drops ofc when not doing anything GPU heavy. (sensor from GPU-Z)


----------



## kskwerl

upgrade from 780 to Titan worth it?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> upgrade from 780 to Titan worth it?


Ehh..... 15% faster clock for clock. Not really unless you OC it hard to 1200-1300 MHz territory.

Still, wait for big daddy Maxwell, that's 2x faster performance... hopefully.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ehh..... 15% faster clock for clock. Not really unless you OC it hard to 1200-1300 MHz territory.
> 
> Still, wait for big daddy Maxwell, that's 2x faster performance... hopefully.


are there any leaks of release dates or maybe an annoucement?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> are there any leaks of release dates or maybe an annoucement?


There isn't announcement of it yet, Nvidia is waiting for TSMC to get their 20nm node together, and that's a while... spring 2015 if we're lucky, maybe a Maxwell Titan in Feb 2015?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> There isn't announcement of it yet, Nvidia is waiting for TSMC to get their 20nm node together, and that's a while... spring 2015 if we're lucky, maybe a Maxwell Titan in Feb 2015?


No way we will see big maxwell in 2015 for consumers.
No way.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> upgrade from 780 to Titan worth it?


Not unless you are severely bottle-necked somehow by the 3GB memory buffer. Titan is a more powerful card but not meaningfully so, at least in terms of gaming usage. Now if ultimate bench scores are your goal then that's another question entirely...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Hey guys, I know it's come up before but I can't seem to easily find it. Thinking about changing the thermal pads on my stock cooler and evga backplate to the pink Fuji's but do not know correct size or if theres more area's to place them/ better placement ( ie the back plate just uses three strips, would it be better to cut squares..or rectangles to cover the leads too and improve airflow between them ) reference gtx titan & evga backplate


Not sure mate but they all look like 1,5 cm to me (15 mm). I will not be able to measure that in my original blower until after the 21th of June (I am n the road). If you are in a hurry just disassemble and measure it. Be aware however that those pads are really soft in the original stock blower which means they have more room to be compressed. In the EK block I use 0.5 Fuji in the front and 1.5 in the back. Worked like a charm and the card is really cool now.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not unless you are severely bottle-necked somehow by the 3GB memory buffer. Titan is a more powerful card but not meaningfully so, at least in terms of gaming usage. Now if ultimate bench scores are your goal then that's another question entirely...


I'm just concerned with running the LG 34UM95 as my main and then two 24 inch monitors for browser windows/word docs/skype stuff like that


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hard to say whether or not 3GB will be enough for that resolution. Its not quite 4k but its significantly more than 1440p. I know that 3GB would be enough for 1440p as even Crysis 3 at max settings doesn't go over that memory usage with my setup but its close (then again, I run 8x MSAA which is hardly necessary). No question the 780 can run that monitor, just depends how much you are willing to adjust settings to do so. The Titan may have the VRAM for it but then you may run into issues elsewhere. If you can find a Titan for $600 or so it wouldn't be that much of a risk. Get $400 or so for your 780 and its only costing you $200....


----------



## cerealkeller

This is my first post on this thread, I'm having some troubles and was hoping somebody would be kind enough to offer some suggestions. I don't have the time to read 1/4 million posts to find out if somebody else has had this problem and the search didn't turn up anything helpful. Anyway, here goes:

My Rig:
EVGA X58 Classified E760
Intel I7 980x
12 GB G Skill DDR3 Trident 1866 8-8-8-24
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1250 watt
SLI Asus GTX Titan
custom cooling loop, Koolance blocks on GPUs and CPU

I am using the AB hack and 1.3 volt mod. So far the best I've been able to accomplish is 1175 Mhz with LLC off and voltage set to 1.238 not including the .025 from LLC. My temps are great and I can I want to go as far as I can without exceeding 1.3v. Anyway, recently I've been getting voltage fluctuation on my GPUs. The voltage drops about .04 below the set voltage and then bounces around erratically. I tried just setting the voltage higher to compensate but it doesn't seem to help. That aside for now, I've been getting black screen crahses and instant reboots whenver I try to exceed the OC stated above. My PSU is a 6 rail design with 25 amps per 12v rail. I am wondering if maybe I'm maxing out the 12v rails my Titans are on and that's why its crashing. Or is it just simply that I'm not adding enough voltage for the overclock? Can somebody offer some insight into what I should be doing or what might be causing my problems with my OCs please? As for the voltage fluctuation, I recently updated the drivers to 337.88 and I also just bought a 4K monitor. So I think one of those things is to blame for the voltage fluctuation as I didn't have that happening before. Has anybody else had this problem? I'm using AB 18 beta. Also, one other thing, when I turn off LLC with the AB hack tool when I try to check the status of LLC the pop up window doesn't appear.
And I just want to say thanks to all the people who have been involved with the developement of the AB hack tool and the BIOS and voltage mods. You guys are awesome, I really appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> upgrade from 780 to Titan worth it?


Considering that 780Ti comes out about 10% ahead of the 780 in most tests at similar clock speeds, I'd say don't bother. Unless you actually need the 6GB of VRAM or DPFP number crunching for some proprietary computing, Titan will be somewhere in between the 780 and 780Ti.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hard to say whether or not 3GB will be enough for that resolution. Its not quite 4k but its significantly more than 1440p. I know that 3GB would be enough for 1440p as even Crysis 3 at max settings doesn't go over that memory usage with my setup but its close (then again, I run 8x MSAA which is hardly necessary). No question the 780 can run that monitor, just depends how much you are willing to adjust settings to do so. The Titan may have the VRAM for it but then you may run into issues elsewhere. If you can find a Titan for $600 or so it wouldn't be that much of a risk. Get $400 or so for your 780 and its only costing you $200....


Very few things require more than 3GB even at 3840x2400. I Played through a lot of recent games at 3840x2400 on a 780Ti with no problems. Unless you really want AA at 4K, you will only need more than 3GB for very, very few games (and those will probably run poorly even with 6GB on the current generation of GPUs).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Thanks!
> With this, you're saying, it doesnt matter if i keep my "Core Voltage (mV)" -slider, on 1.288v all the time? Even when idling?
> Softwares shows it as 1.288v with that, but when using "Auto" it drops back to ~0.800v.
> I got confused since you wrote "when you set a higher power limit" and not higher voltage. Might misunderstand this.
> It wont degrade my card (more) if I keep the core voltage slider, on 1.288v, instead of dragging it on "auto" (when not gaming)?
> The "Power Consumption: **% TDP" drops ofc when not doing anything GPU heavy. (sensor from GPU-Z)


Power Limit = TDP = Watts
+ voltage + Load = +++Amps
+ voltage - load = - Amps

Bottom line, degradation is caused by HEAT! Basically its the process by which a chip (CPU, GPU) loses the ability to maintain an equivalent overclock, often sustainable through the use of increased core voltage levels! Frequency increases drive higher load temperatures (Increased current resistance), which reduces useful life. Conversely, better cooling IS the way to go to prolong your card's life!
Higher operating temperatures lead to chips degradation!
But *we have to accept overclocking is never without risk*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> This is my first post on this thread, I'm having some troubles and was hoping somebody would be kind enough to offer some suggestions. I don't have the time to read 1/4 million posts to find out if somebody else has had this problem and the search didn't turn up anything helpful. Anyway, here goes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig:
> EVGA X58 Classified E760
> Intel I7 980x
> 12 GB G Skill DDR3 Trident 1866 8-8-8-24
> Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1250 watt
> SLI Asus GTX Titan
> custom cooling loop, Koolance blocks on GPUs and CPU
> 
> 
> I am using the AB hack and 1.3 volt mod. So far the best I've been able to accomplish is 1175 Mhz with LLC off and voltage set to 1.238 not including the .025 from LLC. My temps are great and I can I want to go as far as I can without exceeding 1.3v. Anyway, recently I've been getting voltage fluctuation on my GPUs. The voltage drops about .04 below the set voltage and then bounces around erratically. I tried just setting the voltage higher to compensate but it doesn't seem to help. That aside for now, I've been getting black screen crahses and instant reboots whenver I try to exceed the OC stated above. My PSU is a 6 rail design with 25 amps per 12v rail. I am wondering if maybe I'm maxing out the 12v rails my Titans are on and that's why its crashing. Or is it just simply that I'm not adding enough voltage for the overclock? Can somebody offer some insight into what I should be doing or what might be causing my problems with my OCs please? As for the voltage fluctuation, I recently updated the drivers to 337.88 and I also just bought a 4K monitor. So I think one of those things is to blame for the voltage fluctuation as I didn't have that happening before. Has anybody else had this problem? I'm using AB 18 beta. Also, one other thing, when I turn off LLC with the AB hack tool when I try to check the status of LLC the pop up window doesn't appear.
> And I just want to say thanks to all the people who have been involved with the developement of the AB hack tool and the BIOS and voltage mods. You guys are awesome, I really appreciate all your hard work.


Disable LLC hack! Let LLC be at default, the voltage overshoot with LLC at 100% (00 return code) is actually higher allowing for more current to be drawn and more heat again...
It can also be your PSU hitting the OCP (over current protection) try to mix rails: 25A+25A=50A, enough for one Titan at over 1,300V!
Uninstall AB beta 18, delete AB folder inside program files (x86) and install AB 3.0 non-beta: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html and redo the voltmod without the LLC hack!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## cerealkeller

Thanks for the reply. Good stuff.







My cooling setup is pretty good, I haven't seen higher than 53C at 1175 Mhz over a period of a couple hours. I've never had much trouble overlclocking in the past. But I still have yet to learn the more advanced aspects.

Edit:

I went ahead and installed the new AB. It works great and it's gonna save me some time. As for your suggestion with combining rails on my PSU, I was eventually going to try that, but thanks to your advice I went ahead and did it just now and that was indeed the problem. I managed to combine 3 rails between my two cards and they're running totally stable now at 1.3v 1200 Mhz. Epic. Thanks.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Very few things require more than 3GB even at 3840x2400. I Played through a lot of recent games at 3840x2400 on a 780Ti with no problems. Unless you really want AA at 4K, you will only need more than 3GB for very, very few games (and those will probably run poorly even with 6GB on the current generation of GPUs).


If we're being honest, wow took more vram than ffxiv did at 4680x2560







and with 32xaa etc I could only get wow up to about 3300mb


----------



## klepp0906

found it!..


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ehh..... 15% faster clock for clock. Not really unless you OC it hard to 1200-1300 MHz territory.
> 
> Still, wait for big daddy Maxwell, that's 2x faster performance... hopefully.


this mentality is full of fail. You'll always wish you waited longer... why get Maxwell when tesla or w/e it was they said was after will be even faster?

Personally I love my titans. I'll be keeping them for years and years. Id imagine these 4 puppies should play anything thrown at them for the next 3 years flawlessly, and then if i move away from surround and go back to single display (easier said than done i know) for another year or two after that









This isn't to say if i could afford it i would upgrade lickity split - but wife wants a baby among other things so


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hard to say whether or not 3GB will be enough for that resolution. Its not quite 4k but its significantly more than 1440p. I know that 3GB would be enough for 1440p as even Crysis 3 at max settings doesn't go over that memory usage with my setup but its close (then again, I run 8x MSAA which is hardly necessary). No question the 780 can run that monitor, just depends how much you are willing to adjust settings to do so. The Titan may have the VRAM for it but then you may run into issues elsewhere. If you can find a Titan for $600 or so it wouldn't be that much of a risk. Get $400 or so for your 780 and its only costing you $200....


it will be plenty.

I run 4680x2560 and have yet to see more than 3.3 on anything, most still doesn't hit 3 and that's with EVERYTHING on as high as i can tweak it, in game and in nvcp.


----------



## Dyaems

For some reason when I tried doing the voltmod last night, it worked









Now I got more questions, I think it got answered in the last few pages but it is still not clear to me. Maybe I am looking for a simple answer, lol.

1. After I applied the voltmod and set the voltage manually to 1175 mV, Afterburner is adding +19mV on top of it. Is that normal? I tried setting back the Power Limit to 100%, thinking that 125% Limit is causing the slight increase in voltage, and it still does the same thing. Note that I did not do the LLC hack yet.

2. What is the difference between "GPU Core Voltage" and "GPU Voltage"? Both are showing different values. HWinfo is showing both, Afterburner is showing GPU Voltage, and GPU-Z is showing GPU Core Voltage. Not sure which one is correct, or both are correct









3. Following #2, I also noticed, and other users at the previous pages noticed as well, GPU Voltage (the one that is showing in Afterburner) does not go down even on Idle, I assume this is also normal behavior? and I need to use the reset button in Afterburner in order to make it drop the voltage on idle, just what I read few pages back.



When I put the Titan with some load, I tried Heaven on windowed mode so that I can monitor the voltages, voltage is giving different values











Thanks in advance for answering!


----------



## OccamRazor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> For some reason when I tried doing the voltmod last night, it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I got more questions, I think it got answered in the last few pages but it is still not clear to me. Maybe I am looking for a simple answer, lol.
> 
> 1. After I applied the voltmod and set the voltage manually to 1175 mV, Afterburner is adding +19mV on top of it. Is that normal? I tried setting back the Power Limit to 100%, thinking that 125% Limit is causing the slight increase in voltage, and it still does the same thing. Note that I did not do the LLC hack yet.
> 
> 2. What is the difference between "GPU Core Voltage" and "GPU Voltage"? Both are showing different values. HWinfo is showing both, Afterburner is showing GPU Voltage, and GPU-Z is showing GPU Core Voltage. Not sure which one is correct, or both are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Following #2, I also noticed, and other users at the previous pages noticed as well, GPU Voltage (the one that is showing in Afterburner) does not go down even on Idle, I assume this is also normal behavior? and I need to use the reset button in Afterburner in order to make it drop the voltage on idle, just what I read few pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> When I put the Titan with some load, I tried Heaven on windowed mode so that I can monitor the voltages, voltage is giving different values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering!


1 - AB is always improving as each beta comes out, since the 3.0.0 final lots of changes took place under the hood:

Added NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0 technology support for NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan graphics cards:
***9678; Added slider for temperature limit adjustment
***9678; Added option for linked power limit and temperature limit adjustment
***9678; Added option for temperature limit prioritizing
***9678; Added maximum voltage adjustment
*Improved NVAPI access layer architecture with better extendibility*
Added NCP4206 voltage regulators support to provide compatibility with future custom design MSI graphics cards
*Improved voltage control layer architecture provides better compatibility with automatic voltage control on NCP4206 voltage regulators*
*Improved hardware monitoring module architecture with better extendibility*

You may not know but the voltage we used to set was always less than the real voltage running on the card ( first reported on the Classys with a multimeter)
Now you actually see a "better approximate value" so to say (+0.019V), only after reading the values with a multimeter i can tell you that is accurate or not!









2- The same!







dont trust GPUz! sometimes gives you inaccurate readings!








HWinfo gets its readings from the RTSS (Riva tuner statistics server) like AB does (Its a part of AB anyway!







)

3- Yes its normal behavior, once the NCP4206 (the card's voltage controller) receives the command, it will stay in logical state until power down (if you reboot the value will still be active) or "reset" button is hit (issuing another command)








You can create 2 profiles; one stock and another with your preferred settings, that way you just click a button (or have it set upon boot)!








In windowed mode the power will always be less than full screen mode giving you different readings!








You can always set the OSD in AB settings! That way you can check everything inside the bench or game!










Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> false
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - AB is always improving as each beta comes out, since the 3.0.0 final lots of changes took place under the hood:
> 
> Added NVIDIA GPU Boost 2.0 technology support for NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan graphics cards:
> ***9678; Added slider for temperature limit adjustment
> ***9678; Added option for linked power limit and temperature limit adjustment
> ***9678; Added option for temperature limit prioritizing
> ***9678; Added maximum voltage adjustment
> *Improved NVAPI access layer architecture with better extendibility*
> Added NCP4206 voltage regulators support to provide compatibility with future custom design MSI graphics cards
> *Improved voltage control layer architecture provides better compatibility with automatic voltage control on NCP4206 voltage regulators*
> *Improved hardware monitoring module architecture with better extendibility*
> 
> You may not know but the voltage we used to set was always less than the real voltage running on the card ( first reported on the Classys with a multimeter)
> Now you actually see a "better approximate value" so to say (+0.019V), only after reading the values with a multimeter i can tell you that is accurate or not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- The same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont trust GPUz! sometimes gives you inaccurate readings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWinfo gets its readings from the RTSS (Riva tuner statistics server) like AB does (Its a part of AB anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 3- Yes its normal behavior, once the NCP4206 (the card's voltage controller) receives the command, it will stay in logical state until power down (if you reboot the value will still be active) or "reset" button is hit (issuing another command)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can create 2 profiles; one stock and another with your preferred settings, that way you just click a button (or have it set upon boot)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In windowed mode the power will always be less than full screen mode giving you different readings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always set the OSD in AB settings! That way you can check everything inside the bench or game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks for the answers!

Although I tried running Metro LL Benchmark and Heaven using full screen for a quick check in OSD, and the voltage in OSD still goes around 1.131v/1.138v, similar to the second screenshot above. The Metro LL even goes around 1.125v sometimes.

Maybe disabling LLC might fix this or something?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> it will be plenty.
> 
> I run 4680x2560 and have yet to see more than 3.3 on anything, most still doesn't hit 3 and that's with EVERYTHING on as high as i can tweak it, in game and in nvcp.


Now playing Watch Dogs on ultra with one Titan on a 2560 x 1440 monitor and I draw about 3.8 GB VRAM.
The game also runs perfectly.

So much for 3GB being enough.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Now playing Watch Dogs on ultra with one Titan on a 2560 x 1440 monitor and I draw about 3.8 GB VRAM.
> The game also runs perfectly.
> 
> So much for 3GB being enough.


As I said, enough for everything except Watchdogs.


----------



## tps3443

Ok so, there is a NEW SEALED IN THE PLASTIC. OEM GTX TITAN BLACK ENGINEERING SMAPLE ON EBAY! This card is sealed in the anti-static bag. He has received it directly from NVidia as compensation, so no retail packaging is included. He says it is a engineering sample. And the voltage is unlocked and good to go! Im at $599 right now for the bidding. But, I will go to $850 what do u guys think? I finally got my money in hand. And Im ready to buy a GTX Titan black!

EDIT! The card is brand new, unopened! GTX Titan Black Engineering sample. I will do $850 MAX! Maybe 900. I just want the dang thing! Voltage is already unlocked?!!! SWEETTT.

I honestly am tired of drooling over Titan's! And I cannot believe that the day is finally here I can own one. So, YES! I am very excited.

I was about to just say screw it. And buy a new one off of newegg. But, they were sold out again. They were in stock lastnight. I got my spending cash this morning. And they were out of stock.

But, haste makes waste I guess. And now I found this new GTX Titan Black engineer model. SO Considering it is NEW, that is awesome, And considering I do not have to flash its bios right out of the gate to control voltage. That is awesome to!

THIS IS THE ONE!


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok so, there is a NEW SEALED IN THE PLASTIC. OEM GTX TITAN BLACK ENGINEERING SMAPLE ON EBAY! This card is sealed in the anti-static bag. He has received it directly from NVidia as compensation, so no retail packaging is included. He says it is a engineering sample. And the voltage is unlocked and good to go! Im at $599 right now for the bidding. But, I will go to $850 what do u guys think? I finally got my money in hand. And Im ready to buy a GTX Titan black!
> 
> EDIT! The card is brand new, unopened! GTX Titan Black Engineering sample. I will do $850 MAX! Maybe 900. I just want the dang thing! Voltage is already unlocked?!!! SWEETTT.
> 
> I honestly am tired of drooling over Titan's! And I cannot believe that the day is finally here I can own one. So, YES! I am very excited.
> 
> I was about to just say screw it. And buy a new one off of newegg. But, they were sold out again. They were in stock lastnight. I got my spending cash this morning. And they were out of stock.
> 
> But, haste makes waste I guess. And now I found this new GTX Titan Black engineer model. SO Considering it is NEW, that is awesome, And considering I do not have to flash its bios right out of the gate to control voltage. That is awesome to!
> 
> THIS IS THE ONE!


Youre crazy man. You dont know it its working. Theres NO warranty.

And youre paying $850???

Crazy man. He might say its new but honestly its hard to tell without retail packaging sealed.

You might as well top up that little bit more and get a new boxed one.

Better yet get a King pin edition for $850 and get power beyond any titan


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks for the answers!
> Although I tried running Metro LL Benchmark and Heaven using full screen for a quick check in OSD, and the voltage in OSD still goes around 1.131v/1.138v, similar to the second screenshot above. The Metro LL even goes around 1.125v sometimes.
> Maybe disabling LLC might fix this or something?


You can try it yes, have you re-installed drivers? If not use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html and then re-install drivers!
check again the voltage under load!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok so, there is a NEW SEALED IN THE PLASTIC. OEM GTX TITAN BLACK ENGINEERING SMAPLE ON EBAY! This card is sealed in the anti-static bag. He has received it directly from NVidia as compensation, so no retail packaging is included. He says it is a engineering sample. And the voltage is unlocked and good to go! Im at $599 right now for the bidding. But, I will go to $850 what do u guys think? I finally got my money in hand. And Im ready to buy a GTX Titan black!
> EDIT! The card is brand new, unopened! GTX Titan Black Engineering sample. I will do $850 MAX! Maybe 900. I just want the dang thing! Voltage is already unlocked?!!! SWEETTT.
> I honestly am tired of drooling over Titan's! And I cannot believe that the day is finally here I can own one. So, YES! I am very excited.
> I was about to just say screw it. And buy a new one off of newegg. But, they were sold out again. They were in stock lastnight. I got my spending cash this morning. And they were out of stock.
> But, haste makes waste I guess. And now I found this new GTX Titan Black engineer model. SO Considering it is NEW, that is awesome, And considering I do not have to flash its bios right out of the gate to control voltage. That is awesome to!
> THIS IS THE ONE!


Unlocked voltage really? OR unlocked to 1.212V?








Sounds like a refurbished card with a modded bios...
Careful with CONS... they are a dime a ton!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can try it yes, have you re-installed drivers? If not use DDU: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html and then re-install drivers!
> check again the voltage under load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


I reinstalled drivers after flashing, but I did not reinstall drivers after voltmod. Reinstalling drivers will not affect the voltmod, right? I mean, I won't have to do it again?

I will try to do LLC mod later and see what happens!


----------



## Stateless

What would you do?

It has been a while since I posted, but I just got my new Panasonic AX800 4k 65" Set and it has Display Port for gaming at 4k/60fps. I currently have 2 GTX Titans under H20. I am not sure if I should add a 3rd Titan or wait until the next new big GPU. Since the Titans are no longer being made, I will have to get one used from somewhere, but not sure if investing in a 3rd card is the right thing to do or wait until Nvidia releases the next enthusiast grade GPU. I have a I7-3930 paired with it and the only thing I would need to change if I do get a 3rd card is upgrading my PSU from 1200 to 1500w just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Why would you need to add another Titan at all? Two should power that thing no problem...


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Why would you need to add another Titan at all? Two should power that thing no problem...


Trying to maintain 4k/60fps In as many games as I can. Crysis 3 for example averages around 35fps or so and that is with no AA at all. At 4k AA is not needed as much. Depending on the game, I can get 4k/60fps, but stuff like Watch Dogs, Cyrsis 3, Battlefield 4, Metro Last Light (have not tested more) I can no way maintain 4k at 60fps, even with turning down AA etc. Reducing texture quality, but trying to maintain 4k is counter productive to me. So that is the main reason I am thinking about wanting to add a 3rd titan.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Youre crazy man. You dont know it its working. Theres NO warranty.
> 
> And youre paying $850???
> 
> Crazy man. He might say its new but honestly its hard to tell without retail packaging sealed.
> 
> You might as well top up that little bit more and get a new boxed one.
> 
> Better yet get a King pin edition for $850 and get power beyond any titan


Well certainly no body is getting my paypal money in full, unless I have a working item. Like I said it is at 600 bucks as of right now.

If I receive a GTX Titan Black, and it doesn't work. I am filing a claim, and getting my cash back. And if I get a opened GTX Titan black that does work, then I will just deal with it. As long as it works. But, everytime I have bought something on ebay that is new.. It has always been new.

Having pretty good feedback my self. I would feel like a "Idiot" selling a used item as a new item. If it is used. It is used.. IF it is new it is new. This is a Titan. Its value doesn't drop but so much being used.

Also, Nvidia sent it to him as compensation for E3 2014. It has a seal on the anti static bag

And, Kingpin 780Ti is nice and all. But, It only has 3GB of ram. I need a Titan. Plus, I have plans to get it to 1300mhz Core and the highest possible memory clock it will do.

A GTX Titan black has its own benefits. And I need it for development work to.

Its not so much about performance. A GTX Titan black is plenty fast enough, especially after putting the overclock on it with higher voltage.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Sorry to interrupt this thread, but when i first bought my evga sc titans i downloaded a modded bios off tech inferno that I had to pay $5 for to sigh up to the forum etc, any way i have since lost these bios files I used them but reverted back to stock bios's as my cards were getting too hot, now I'm on water I want to flash them again, what's the best bios for these cards and free in possible









Cheers.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Sorry to interrupt this thread, but when i first bought my evga sc titans i downloaded a modded bios off tech inferno that I had to pay $5 for to sigh up to the forum etc, any way i have since lost these bios files I used them but reverted back to stock bios's as my cards were getting too hot, now I'm on water I want to flash them again, what's the best bios for these cards and free in possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


I used the Engineering bios when I had my water cooled Titan:

GK110XOC.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Thanks a Million









@MrTOOSHORT

How much better is the 780Ti over the Titan or should I wait for the GTX 880 ?

Cheers.


----------



## VSG

I am not he, but if you already have a Titan then hold on to it for now unless you are willing to spend a bit more than the average 780Ti and get a Classified or KPE version instead. An overvolted Titan will be right up there, if not better, than the volt locked 780Ti cards.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

780 ti isn't really much faster than a Titan. Stick with your card and it's plentiful vram amount of 6gb.

I'd still be with my Titan today if I didn't send it to heaven. I'm still very happy with my Kingpin 780 TI though.

I'll wait patiently for big daddy Maxwell now.

+1 to geggeg


----------



## Dyaems

if you switch to 780ti, you might miss that sexy samsung rams on the titan









i could be wrong though


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Thanks, that's what I thought, I'll keep this pair and buy a pair of GTX 880 Ti's when they come out. That's If I can wait for the Ti version.


----------



## Dyaems

I personally think a "good" upgrade from a Titan is a GM100/GM110-based graphics card. But thats just me.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Sorry to interrupt this thread, but when i first bought my evga sc titans i downloaded a modded bios off tech inferno that I had to pay $5 for to sigh up to the forum etc, any way i have since lost these bios files I used them but reverted back to stock bios's as my cards were getting too hot, now I'm on water I want to flash them again, what's the best bios for these cards and free in possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Or get the bios from my SIG, you also have EZ3flash and my flash guide!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## dboythagr8

Got my new setup up and running w/ the 3 Titan Blacks:



Everything still stock on CPU and GPU. I ran my first gaming benchmark. Tomb Raider, Ultra settings, TressFx, Got the following results:

avg fps - FXAA - 83fps
avg fps - 2x SSAA - 57fps
avg fps - 4x SSAA - 43fps

Kind of ridiculous lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Or get the bios from my SIG, you also have EZ3flash and my flash guide!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


did you have the svl7 bios?


----------



## cerealkeller

Sexy rig. That SLI bridge is sweet as hell. You spent that much dough on that rig. You should liquid cool those bad boys. In 3 way SLI they're gonna get HOT!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> Sexy rig. That SLI bridge is sweet as hell. You spent that much dough on that rig. You should liquid cool those bad boys. In 3 way SLI they're gonna get HOT!


I know. I've been hearing it from other parts of the forum









Never done it before and I'm not sure an X79 3x Titan Black Build is were I should start...


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I know. I've been hearing it from other parts of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never done it before and I'm not sure an X79 3x Titan Black Build is were I should start...


I was getting crashes on stock clock with 3 sli titan on stock cooler. Then I touched the card, I cud probably cook an egg on the metal part of the middle one, and didn't get crashes anymore with a much higher fan profile, that later brought me to full ek waterblocks on a system that now has 4 rads.... (I had 2 spare ones and had to use them)

Maybe you can get real time help from people on the forum through skype, I use it much on my phone


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you have the svl7 bios?


You are asking if i ever had it flashed? Yes! Marco AKA Svl7 was my friend! I was a Techinferno (paying) member once!








But someone slander my Brother skyn3t and i had to put a stop to it...
No one "touches" my Family! EVER!!!!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I know. I've been hearing it from other parts of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never done it before and I'm not sure an X79 3x Titan Black Build is were I should start...


Everybody feels that way at first. My Titans were the first graphics cards I've ever liquid cooled. I've done a couple CPUs in the past. But at first I was sure that I'd have trouble getting the stock coolers off or I'd screw up mounting the water block, but it really wasn't that difficult. The stock coolers are really easy to remove on the Titans and I did actually have some trouble mounting the new block, but you're gonna have some trial and error in anything new you try.
Of course the Titans do have very efficient stock coolers. It's just gonna be noisey. The main reason I water cooled my Titans was because of this clubs instructions on how to exceed the stock voltage and clock speeds. I wanted to get more out of my Titans without spending $1000 on another one. Now I'm running 1200 Mhz on the GPU. They're enough to max out every game I've tried at 4K so far. With a few minor exceptions.
Like Crysis 3 is actually almost maxed, 3 settings are on the next to highest and Wolfenstein doesn't support SLI so I'm running it at 2560x1440


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> Everybody feels that way at first. My Titans were the first graphics cards I've ever liquid cooled. I've done a couple CPUs in the past. But at first I was sure that I'd have trouble getting the stock coolers off or I'd screw up mounting the water block, but it really wasn't that difficult. The stock coolers are really easy to remove on the Titans and I did actually have some trouble mounting the new block, but you're gonna have some trial and error in anything new you try.
> Of course the Titans do have very efficient stock coolers. It's just gonna be noisey. The main reason I water cooled my Titans was because of this clubs instructions on how to exceed the stock voltage and clock speeds. I wanted to get more out of my Titans without spending $1000 on another one. Now I'm running 1200 Mhz on the GPU. They're enough to max out every game I've tried at 4K so far. With a few minor exceptions.
> Like Crysis 3 is actually almost maxed, 3 settings are on the next to highest and Wolfenstein doesn't support SLI so I'm running it at 2560x1440


Did you follow a specific water cooling guide?


----------



## Dyaems

Semi OT:

Google does not show results with my little issue, whenever I tried extracting the LLC .rar file, LLC-0.exe shows up as an .tmp file instead with random letters as its filename. It shows LLC-0.exe when compressed though, also the text file shows up normal when extracted.

Any ideas?

EDIT: I also tried 7zip instead of winrar, and still does the same thing.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Got my new setup up and running w/ the 3 Titan Blacks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything still stock on CPU and GPU. I ran my first gaming benchmark. Tomb Raider, Ultra settings, TressFx, Got the following results:
> 
> avg fps - FXAA - 83fps
> avg fps - 2x SSAA - 57fps
> avg fps - 4x SSAA - 43fps
> 
> Kind of ridiculous lol


Nice! Of course I am very partial to the triple threat setups








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I know. I've been hearing it from other parts of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never done it before and I'm not sure an X79 3x Titan Black Build is were I should start...


It is a great pleace to start!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Did you follow a specific water cooling guide?


You can head over to the water cooling section of OCN and there is a plethora of information regarding water cooling. From what I've heard the EK blocks are best for Titans due to the VRM and choke cooling









My first "mod" to a high end card was three Titans lol


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Did you follow a specific water cooling guide?


EK gives very thorough and clear instructions that makes the process easy (and EK blocks are the only ones you should buy on a card of this caliber imo)

otherwise, get used to running aggressive fan profiles. I went all the way from one titan, two, then three. adding the third is the only time thermals because a concern - ultimately came down to a noise vs performance trade-off. with just two-way SLi you could have both, but three is definitely a challenge no matter how good your case's airflow is

I just watercooled my tri-titan system. couldn't be happier


----------



## dboythagr8

Ok so I should look into EK blocks. What's wrong with EVGA Hydro copper blocks?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Ok so I should look into EK blocks. What's wrong with EVGA Hydro copper blocks?


http://i.imgur.com/Ii9Cr4N.png


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Ok so I should look into EK blocks. What's wrong with EVGA Hydro copper blocks?


It's about time you go H20. It is actually pretty easy to do, but can be expensive depending on what fittings you go with. For 3 cards, you will need some good rads and at least 2 pumps, some recommend 3 for really good flow. I currently use 2 pumps for my SLI titans and never had issue with heat at all, never seen my cards go higher that 42c at peak benching and gaming. If you need help let me know, I have done a few water loops now, so am pretty familiar with most stuff now.


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> It's about time you go H20. It is actually pretty easy to do, but can be expensive depending on what fittings you go with. For 3 cards, you will need some good rads and at least 2 pumps, some recommend 3 for really good flow. I currently use 2 pumps for my SLI titans and never had issue with heat at all, never seen my cards go higher that 42c at peak benching and gaming. If you need help let me know, I have done a few water loops now, so am pretty familiar with most stuff now.


I could use some help, I'm trying to weigh e benefits of using an aio or full loop. What would you recommend for a 4390k and single titan, maybe 2 later on, I use them for rendering more than gaming.

I've never done a loop so I'm not sure what would be a good starting point, I'd probably start with CPU only and expand it to the titan later, or visa versa idk


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> I could use some help, I'm trying to weigh e benefits of using an aio or full loop. What would you recommend for a 4390k and single titan, maybe 2 later on, I use them for rendering more than gaming.
> 
> I've never done a loop so I'm not sure what would be a good starting point, I'd probably start with CPU only and expand it to the titan later, or visa versa idk


You might try the soon to be released H220x from Swiftech. It is an "AOI" of sorts but expandable with pump, reservoir, cpu block and radiator for US 149. Other than that go full custom WC and stay away from AOI. Just mine two cents.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Ok so I should look into EK blocks. What's wrong with EVGA Hydro copper blocks?


Nothing wrong with it but it certainly does not cool the VRM area like EK titan block does. I was getting 76 C using the Hydrocopper block and gaming COD Ghosts. I replace the block with EK shortie and place fujipoli extreme on the block that temp went to 37 C. Besides the EK shortie is less expensive that the komodo.

Hope it helps

EDIT Ops... sorry the double post...


----------



## Dyaems

I played abit with OCing the Titan last night and got somewhat confusing results









My usual settings is just the stock clocks with the 1006mhz rev2 bios, but with 1.150v (1.169v idle, 1.125v/1.136v load, yes it fluctuates in OSD). I'm getting around 60-61fps on average on Heaven 4.0. Can't recall if it is actually 61 or 64 with the stock settings though, I'm pretty sure that I have gotten 64fps average without moving anything on the Core Clock slider.

Last night, I tried tweaking the Titan to 1150mhz, 1.194v only because the voltage showing is wonky in AB (1.213v on idle, 1.194 sometimes 1.175 on the OSD when Heaven is running) I do not want to overvolt the Titan so I leave it like that.

Anyways, the confusing part is, with +146mhz on the Core, I am also getting 61fps on average in Heaven 4.0, same results whith my stock settings.

Any ideas? In the end, I did not bothered playing around with the memory (for now), changed back to my old settings, and went to sleep









P.S. no screenies because I forgot what is the command for printscreen with my 60% keyboard, and if ever I managed to screenshot the results, when I paste it on paint it just shows a black image


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I played abit with OCing the Titan last night and got somewhat confusing results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My usual settings is just the stock clocks with the 1006mhz rev2 bios, but with 1.150v (1.169v idle, 1.125v/1.136v load, yes it fluctuates in OSD). I'm getting around 60-61fps on average on Heaven 4.0. Can't recall if it is actually 61 or 64 with the stock settings though, I'm pretty sure that I have gotten 64fps average without moving anything on the Core Clock slider.
> Last night, I tried tweaking the Titan to 1150mhz, 1.194v only because the voltage showing is wonky in AB (1.213v on idle, 1.194 sometimes 1.175 on the OSD when Heaven is running) I do not want to overvolt the Titan so I leave it like that.
> Anyways, the confusing part is, with +146mhz on the Core, I am also getting 61fps on average in Heaven 4.0, same results whith my stock settings.
> Any ideas? In the end, I did not bothered playing around with the memory (for now), changed back to my old settings, and went to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. no screenies because I forgot what is the command for printscreen with my 60% keyboard, and if ever I managed to screenshot the results, when I paste it on paint it just shows a black image


The voltage drops you see are due to how LLC (Load Line Calibration) works, it always drop under load (up to 0,025V)
Unigine engine (Heaven, Valley) uses memory extensively and intensely with much higher scaling than core!
With one of my titans i had 81fps in Valley with 1254mhz core and 7500mhz memory (real clock 1850mhz) !









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The voltage drops you see are due to how LLC (Load Line Calibration) works, it always drop under load (up to 0,025V)
> Unigine engine (Heaven, Valley) uses memory extensively and intensely with much higher scaling than core!
> With one of my titans i had 81fps in Valley with 1254mhz core and 7500mhz memory (real clock 1850mhz) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks. So I really need to disable LLC on my Titan, I'm guessing?

Gonna try extracting the .rar file I got from your sig later. I'm getting a .tmp file everytime I extract it for some unknown reason







It could have been the OS's fault but I'm not sure


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks. So I really need to disable LLC on my Titan, I'm guessing?
> 
> Gonna try extracting the .rar file I got from your sig later. I'm getting a .tmp file everytime I extract it for some unknown reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could have been the OS's fault but I'm not sure


Dont use the "drag and drop" in winrar, just press the "extract to" button!








You can try the LLC but dont go over 1,212V (With LLC at 100%[LLC hack] will be 1,247V in AB voltage tab if you are on air cooling!








With the new AB 3.0 it appears that when the voltage hack is made when the voltage is set already a close -+0.025V is applied!

1,212V = 1.236V, this without LLC hack; [email protected] default 56%, return code "10"

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Haven't SLI'd yet but was wondering on how long it usually takes for NVidia to start optimizing SLI tech on new games. 2-3 months?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Haven't SLI'd yet but was wondering on how long it usually takes for NVidia to start optimizing SLI tech on new games. 2-3 months?


Majority of the time it's ready to go Day 1 for the big releases. There's some odd ones like Watch Dogs where it doesn't seem like the SLI is working as it should, but they usually address those types of issues in the next driver patch.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Majority of the time it's ready to go Day 1 for the big releases. There's some odd ones like Watch Dogs where it doesn't seem like the SLI is working as it should, but they usually address those types of issues in the next driver patch.


Thanks REP+


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Haven't SLI'd yet but was wondering on how long it usually takes for NVidia to start optimizing SLI tech on new games. 2-3 months?


For important games usually it is optimized for it at launch time. SLI Its been pretty smooth for a long time. Of course, from time to time there some odd fish. Also keep in mind that SLI with two cards is one thing, tri and 4-sli cards is a different matter as not only performance per card added diminishes as well as making 4 cards working together is not as easy as only 2.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> For important games usually it is optimized for it at launch time. SLI Its been pretty smooth for a long time. Of course, from time to time there some odd fish. Also keep in mind that SLI with two cards is one thing, tri and 4-sli cards is a different matter.


REP+ Good to know thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Haven't SLI'd yet but was wondering on how long it usually takes for NVidia to start optimizing SLI tech on new games. 2-3 months?


Nvidia has now pushed its third driver with Watch Dogs tuning, but Nvidia can't fix what UBISOFT broke. The GPU utilization is great, but the game still stutters like all hell. Ubisoft needs to clean up their act. No one is falling for their tricks anymore. 100% guarantee The Division looks nothing like it does now, @ launch. Same for Far Cry 4. I'm convinced they are part of a conspiracy to dumb down PC graphics to make console graphics look better by comparison.

To answer your question, it normally works well enough @ launch, & nvidia keeps getting better & better @ updating their drivers before new big titles release.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks REP+


No problem. Should also be noted some engines like id5 (Wolfenstein) do not support multiple GPUs at all so a driver set really doesn't matter.


----------



## carlhil2

Does this graphics score look correct for a Titan running at 1,327mhz? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3325363


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> No problem. Should also be noted some engines like id5 (Wolfenstein) do not support multiple GPUs at all so a driver set really doesn't matter.


Correct, but you can run surround flawlessly from one GPU in wolfenstein, thanks to Hayden's Flawless Widescreen.


----------



## Cylas

That´s wrong, you can also change the voltage on GTX TITAN Black. See Screenshoot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The exact voltage is only shown after applying the voltage hack, which is only available to vanilla Titans.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas*
> 
> That´s wrong, you can also change the voltage on GTX TITAN Black. See Screenshoot.


I was referencing specifically in MSI-Afterburner.


----------



## Cylas

Ah ok, you mean this.. if you have unlocked it, it will work.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont use the "drag oand drop" in winrar, just press the "extract to" button!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try the LLC but dont go over 1,212V (With LLC at 100%[LLC hack] will be 1,247V in AB voltage tab if you are on air cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the new AB 3.0 it appears that when the voltage hack is made when the voltage is set already a close -+0.025V is applied!
> 
> 1,212V = 1.236V, this without LLC hack; [email protected] default 56%, return code "10"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thanks for the informative answer.

Also, I did all of the things regarding the zip file, drag/drop, "extract to" button, extract the files inside the winrar program, I even used 7-zip for it.. still wont extract properly for some reason, also tried a different .rar file with a .exe file inside it, it extracted without problems.

I'll use another computer later and see what happens..


----------



## skupples

shows how much iv'e been paying attention, recently.


----------



## Swolern

Whats up Ed, Skupps and others. Havent been on my PC in a while. Have been super busy with family, vacationing, & work (listed from most important to least







).

How is the new AB 3.0 & 3.0.1 working with the voltage mod? Im still on beta 19.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What is the average FPS difference pared the Titan with Intel's Quad vs 6 Core CPU's?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What is the average FPS difference pared the Titan with Intel's Quad vs 6 Core CPU's?


That is a really difficult question mate unless you detail it. It will depend on the title you are looking at (if the game or benchmark is optimized for more than one core), the clock of both cpu and so on. Single core games usually tend to favor z87/z97 x x79 with a slight advantage to the newest plataform, but I do mean slight (~1 or 2 fps). At least that was my readings/understanding of reviews a year ago. You can check some results on anandtech site (bench section).

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/995?vs=836


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That is a really difficult question mate unless you detail it. It will depend on the title you are looking at (if the game or benchmark is optimized for more than one core), the clock of both cpu and so on. Single core games usually tend to favor z87/z97 x x79 with a slight advantage to the newest plataform, but I do mean slight (~1 or 2 fps). Ate least that was my readings/understanding of reviews a year ago. You can check some results on anandtech site (bench section).
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/995?vs=836


REP+









You right, sure is tough gathering the information through benchmarks. Most reviews with the Titans are with the IVY's.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whats up Ed, Skupps and others. Havent been on my PC in a while. Have been super busy with family, vacationing, & work (listed from most important to least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> How is the new AB 3.0 & 3.0.1 working with the voltage mod? Im still on beta 19.












Chilling! Same, minus the family bit. Just been working my ass off. Working for an insurance company, that is STILL working on moving to Windows 7, so that allows me 2-3 hours of overtime every day.









We are the corporate office, so we have 200 heads in office, 210 towers, 60 laptops, & we manage all of the virtual users from all of the other offices + are the main trouble shooting center for all of the satellite offices. Suffice to say, plenty of work with windows updates... Coaching a virtual user to use our MDT system = pain in the ass. "ok, restart, mash F12" "nothing happened" "did you mash F12?" "no"


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whats up Ed, Skupps and others. Havent been on my PC in a while. Have been super busy with family, vacationing, & work (listed from most important to least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> How is the new AB 3.0 & 3.0.1 working with the voltage mod? Im still on beta 19.


Hey buddy, good to know you are alright!








That's quality time right there my Friend! *FAMILY!* I cant wait to get my leave to get to mine overseas!








AB IS slightly different, an overvoltage (+-0.025V) now is applied to the voltage you set in AB voltage box, There is Boost 2.0 support for the Titan now (bit too late i guess) and the whole NCP4206 support is revamped but the mod is still in place!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What is the average FPS difference pared the Titan with Intel's Quad vs 6 Core CPU's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> REP+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You right, sure is tough gathering the information through benchmarks. Most reviews with the Titans are with the IVY's.


Well, most of the time a quad is enough (with HT) for a single card at 1080/1440p but as the card count rises you will see some bottlenecks here and there, with my 3570K (4.8Ghz) and 2 Titans (@3240 x1920) with some games and software i see constant 100% on all 4 cores!
Just my 2 cents!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling! Same, minus the family bit. Just been working my ass off. Working for an insurance company, that is STILL working on moving to Windows 7, so that allows me 2-3 hours of overtime every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the corporate office, so we have 200 heads in office, 210 towers, 60 laptops, & we manage all of the virtual users from all of the other offices + are the main trouble shooting center for all of the satellite offices. Suffice to say, plenty of work with windows updates... Coaching a virtual user to use our MDT system = pain in the ass. "ok, restart, mash F12" "nothing happened" "did you mash F12?" "no"


I know exactly how you feel!
Sometimes it feels like hitting someone or something so bad it hurts...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, most of the time a quad is enough (with HT) for a single card at 1080/1440p but as the card count rises you will see some bottlenecks here and there, with my 3570K (4.8Ghz) and 2 Titans (@3240 x1920) with some games and software i see constant 100% on all 4 cores!
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


REP+







That's some good info too..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas*
> 
> Ah ok, you mean this.. if you have unlocked it, it will work.


Wasn't this achievable on the Ti though, but produced unstable results...

1.3v?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wasn't this achievable on the Ti though, but produced unstable results...
> 1.3v?


Although 780Ti/Titan black (same cards, will produce same results) have the NCP4206 voltage controller the volt mod will always be unstable over 1,212V due to Drivers/PWM design!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Although 780Ti/Titan black (came cards, will produce same results) have the NCP4206 voltage controller the volt mod will always be unstable over 1,212V due to Drivers/PWM design!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Cheers Razor, although I've not seen a Black PCB (yet) I was fairly certain they shared the same PWM design, was just looking for confirmation from the poster. Wishful thinking on my part







.

Oh what you could do with a 1.3v Titan Black


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cheers Razor, although I've not seen a Black PCB (yet) I was fairly certain they shared the same PWM design, was just looking for confirmation from the poster. Wishful thinking on my part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Oh what you could do with a 1.3v Titan Black


You will just need a 150 ohm resistor and a soldering iron, ready?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You will just need a 150 ohm resistor and a soldering iron, ready?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


I'm well aware of this little mod. As for being ready, well...you'll have to ask my shaky hands









I might keep one of my Ti's back from sale to give this a try...I can already do 1375 core on water in Valley so with 1.25>1.3v I might just be able to knock a few Classifieds over.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Although 780Ti/Titan black (same cards, will produce same results) have the NCP4206 voltage controller the volt mod will always be unstable over 1,212V due to Drivers/PWM design!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t






this is my new job in a nut shell.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well, count me into the Black owners club.

Only the one for now but one more to follow next month. Ti's on ebay. Tried desperately to hold out but 3GB really isn't enough to avoid the occasional, or sometimes not so occasional hitching at 4K. Yes that's right kids, that's user experience from someone who's just purchased Titans, not from someone who has a 780 and is trying to justify it to themselves


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my new job in a nut shell.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well, count me into the Black owners club.
> 
> Only the one for now but one more to follow next month. Ti's on ebay. Tried desperately to hold out but 3GB really isn't enough to avoid the occasional, or sometimes not so occasional hitching at 4K. Yes that's right kids, that's user experience from someone who's just purchased Titans, not from someone who has a 780 and is trying to justify it to themselves


Having used both, I never noticed any eyeballable difference between a Titan and a 780Ti at 3840x2400. It is clearly very dependant on what games you are playing, and there aren't many where you'll notice the difference. More importantly, if you do run out of VRAM, it is very obvious as the FPS will drop from whatever you regularly get to seconds per frame. We aren't talking stutter we are talking complete "has my machine just crashed" level stoppage.

As for justifying things, that works both ways. It's a well understood cognitive bias called post-purchase rationalisation.


----------



## skupples

and most of the time games that require 3GB+ @ X/Y/Z settings are going to require @ least two GPUs to run smoothly @ a high frame rate.

Watch_Dogs in surround @ max settings using max AA = I hit the 6GB vram wall on my titans, no joke. went from 20-30 FPS down to 1 FPS.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Having used both, I never noticed any eyeballable difference between a Titan and a 780Ti at 3840x2400. It is clearly very dependant on what games you are playing, and there aren't many where you'll notice the difference. More importantly, if you do run out of VRAM, it is very obvious as the FPS will drop from whatever you regularly get to seconds per frame. We aren't talking stutter we are talking complete "has my machine just crashed" level stoppage.
> 
> As for justifying things, that works both ways. It's a well understood cognitive bias called post-purchase rationalisation.


You're the guy that said you needed ECC memory for stable gaming, aren't you?









I've used both, and we're not in 2006 anymore chap. Sorry to be blunt. Direct3D memory management has come a long way. It's not necessarily only a VRAM limitation if the game stops functioning entirely. I've tried a variety of cards in the same setup, to different ends. VRAM helps at 4K to alleviate (read: remove) hitching in quite a few new titles.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're the guy that said you needed ECC memory for stable gaming, aren't you?


I never said gaming required a particularly high degree of stability (it should be clear by now that what I consider stable is not what most people here refer to as "stable") for a reasonable experience. Perceived stability and actual stability are two different things. I provided the data from multiple large scale researches to corroborate what I said. Nobody has provided any credible counterpoints based on a sample of meaningful size. This cognitive bias is often referred to as the availability heuristic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've used both, and we're not in 2006 anymore chap. Sorry to be blunt. Direct3D memory management has come a long way. It's not necessarily only a VRAM limitation if the game stops functioning entirely. I've tried a variety of cards in the same setup, to different ends. VRAM helps at 4K to alleviate (read: remove) hitching in quite a few new titles.


2006 would make it pre-Crysis 1, and Crysis was quite pleasantly playable on a GTX480 at 3840x2400 with the usual annoyances (e.g. depth of field) and AA disabled. I'm quite happy to take into account that my gaming choices are more limited than many people's, but I can honestly say that I have yet to play a game where 3GB is insufficient and causes swapping to/from main memory.

If you have both a 780Ti and a Titan Black available, can you provide some minimum fps figures for the affected titles for each card (say, best of 3 tests to remove artifacts in measurement)? That would add some credibility and demonstrate whether the perceived difference is based on a placebo effect.


----------



## skupples

stable when gaming & stable @ work are two completely different things. I think most people are aware of this.

Game stable = will run my games without hitching, glitching, skipping, stuttering, sputtering, or fluttering for as long as I want to play them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I never said gaming required a particularly high degree of stability (it should be clear by now that what I consider stable is not what most people here refer to as "stable") for a reasonable experience. Perceived stability and actual stability are two different things. I provided the data from multiple large scale researches to corroborate what I said. Nobody has provided any credible counterpoints based on a sample of meaningful size. This cognitive bias is often referred to as the availability heuristic.
> 2006 would make it pre-Crysis 1, and Crysis was quite pleasantly playable on a GTX480 at 3840x2400 with the usual annoyances (e.g. depth of field) and AA disabled. I'm quite happy to take into account that my gaming choices are more limited than many people's, but I can honestly say that I have yet to play a game where 3GB is insufficient and causes swapping to/from main memory.
> 
> If you have both a 780Ti and a Titan Black available, can you provide some minimum fps figures for the affected titles for each card (say, best of 3 tests to remove artifacts in measurement)? That would add some credibility and demonstrate whether the perceived difference is based on a placebo effect.


And that Gordon , is why nobody likes you matey!

I'll happily show you some fraps readouts / videos to put next your failure at condescension lol


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> And that Gordon , is why nobody likes you matey!


Yeah, I know. Nobody likes being asked for evidence to back up an opinion. That's not to say the opinion is always unfounded, but there are a lot more opinions than verifiable facts out there. :-(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'll happily show you some fraps readouts / videos to put next your failure at condescension lol


It was not my intention to condescend - I apologise if that is how it came across. And if you have some fraps figures I would very interested in seeing them. I can understand that preloading extra textures ahead of time can theoretically help but I have never managed to produce repeatably measurable evidence of it. Game engines are pretty good at preloading things in good time in the background to make it a non-issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Trust me, I haven't just spunked money on Blacks for no reason...It was a gamble going 4K with three TI's knowing that 3GB was quite possibly too thin a line...and it is. End of discussion. Battlefield 4, Tomb Raider...and a couple others I've already tried...

Maximum detail settings with no AA or best case FXAA...the hitching is so prominent without lowering settings further...

I honestly can't understand how people can sit here and say 3GB is enough, it just isn't. Not if you want games to look at their very best. I'm not even talking about anti aliasing..

I intend on recording on cam also so the effects can be seen between higher detail settings on a Ti and a Titan Black...it''s quite clear that VRAM is an issue.


----------



## gordan

Cool, looking forward to seeing the comparison.


----------



## Silent Scone

...One Hydro. Waiting on stock for the second.

This is both my first Hydro and Swiftec block. I'm aware the VRM cooling on these is not quite as good as EK but seeing as these are volt locked, it's a non issue...

A crude overclock at best with Dom plats running stock CL9 CR2 timings

But take note of the GPU memory







. Core isn't fantastic on this but need to flash it to know what it will do for sure. 1250-80 seems to be all it will do with stock power limit.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3352349?


----------



## skupples

very nice! Welcome aboard!


----------



## dpoverlord

My two cents

Surround gaming 3 +1 30" resolution = 4800x2560 90 of screen real estate left to right.

With 4th monitor at 6400 x 2560

Tri sli titans.... I still have issues. Games use at times 5.5gb of ram without an.

now if your at a lower resolution. Like 1440p1080p your theory is correct.

DP


----------



## Silent Scone

It's subjective at 4k currently, as sure it's enough if you play Civ 5 and a bit of counterstrike lol. Newer titles are no where near as lenient


----------



## XFaega

Anyone getting artifacting with driver 337.88 wtih their titan?
I had my Titan SC on bios Skynet V2 and updated to the driver above. I did a clean install by uninstalling the drivers for everything. Then used driversweeper to make sure all signs for the drivers were pretty my gone. Where I'm seeing allot of artifacting is running Valley Bench. I even went as far as reflashing the bios back to stock and still getting the artifacts. But when I use driver 331.65 I don't get any type of artifacting. Any Ideas? Oh one more thing my Titan is water cold on it's own loop. Also forgot to add I'm not overclocking the Titan. Do you think it's time for a RMA?


----------



## Silent Scone

Was getting this on my Ti.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Same here...
There are "white flashing patches" around the hills in my case.


----------



## XFaega

confirmed it's has to do with the driver. I just put in another Titan SC and getting the same results. Looks like I'm jumping back to driver 331.65.


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> Same here...
> There are "white flashing patches" around the hills in my case.


I was getting the same thing also.


----------



## DIYDeath

No problems with my Titan Black.


----------



## Skanic

Does anyone know if the EVGA ACX cooler for Titan Black fits on the Original GTX TITAN?
Or should i just go g10 or the new corsair watercooler for GPU's?


----------



## ImperialOne

I put an Arctic Accelero liquid cooler (original) on original EVGA Titan..,. gentle OC 1100/1525 and my peak temp don't go over 57X


----------



## cerealkeller

I've got the 1.3v and afterburner mod. I recently started overclocking my memory. I noticed that the power target is exceeding 100%. I bumped it up to 103 and it exceeded that, so I bumped it up to 106 and it exceeded that. I didn't notice any throttling clocks. So should I turn up the power target even further or should I just leave it at 100%? I've got the core at 1175 Mhz and the memory at +100 with the PT at 100 but when I tried to exceed either one of those clocks I started exceeding the PT and eventually got a crash. It could just be that the crash was due to my memory OC, but it may have something to do with the PT. Can somebody enlighten me please?


----------



## Dyaems

Similar-ish issue here, but for me its with the temps. My temp limit is prioritized at 80C but it exceeds upto 85-86C. Not sure what is causing it or maybe it needs some reinstalling/reflashing done. Tried resetting the settings and it did not change anything. Never tried deleting the profiles though because I'm not sure if i will apply the voltage hack again.

It was not doing the same thing before. Although I just leave it like that since it is still safe temps but I am using stock clocks (clocks after vBios flash) again.


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Similar-ish issue here, but for me its with the temps. My temp limit is prioritized at 80C but it exceeds upto 85-86C. Not sure what is causing it or maybe it needs some reinstalling/reflashing done. Tried resetting the settings and it did not change anything. Never tried deleting the profiles though because I'm not sure if i will apply the voltage hack again.
> 
> It was not doing the same thing before. Although I just leave it like that since it is still safe temps but I am using stock clocks (clocks after vBios flash) again.


My voltages are fluctuating all over the place under load. When it's idle they sit right where they're supposed to. But under heavy load they drop significantly, hence the reason I'm at 1175 MHz and not 1200, about .04v. For example, if it's set at 1.3v it will drop to around 1.26-1.27 and then bounce around a bit, which isn't unusual, but such a large drop is what's strange. I have a multi rail design PSU, but I have 3 28 amp rails for PCI-E devices and I recently combined my 2 cards onto those 3 rails where before I was using only 2 and it was limiting my available power. Now I have plenty of power, the voltage was dropping before I did this as well. But I wasn't able to use enough power to even approach the power target. So there's that issue as well. But I can't find a solution for it. I'm tempted to swap PSUs, but that's a lot of work, especially since my Cooler Master wont' fit neatly into my other case, which has a modular PSU atm. The other PSU is more efficient and is a single rail design.


----------



## Dyaems

I think the voltage thingy is normal behavior according to OccamRazor specially if afterburner 3.0 non-beta is installed, I think he has a quick explanation of it few pages back. I am also getting that so you are not alone









But I could be misunderstanding what he explained though!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> My voltages are fluctuating all over the place under load. When it's idle they sit right where they're supposed to. But under heavy load they drop significantly, hence the reason I'm at 1175 MHz and not 1200, about .04v. For example, if it's set at 1.3v it will drop to around 1.26-1.27 and then bounce around a bit, which isn't unusual, but such a large drop is what's strange. I have a multi rail design PSU, but I have 3 28 amp rails for PCI-E devices and I recently combined my 2 cards onto those 3 rails where before I was using only 2 and it was limiting my available power. Now I have plenty of power, the voltage was dropping before I did this as well. But I wasn't able to use enough power to even approach the power target. So there's that issue as well. But I can't find a solution for it. I'm tempted to swap PSUs, but that's a lot of work, especially since my Cooler Master wont' fit neatly into my other case, which has a modular PSU atm. The other PSU is more efficient and is a single rail design.


Its not the PSU, increase PT slider to 120 and check voltages again!


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not the PSU, increase PT slider to 120 and check voltages again!


Thanks, will do. I wasn't sure if I was risking anything by increasing it. I'll post back with the results later. Working the night shift, my schedule changes from one day to the next.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> Thanks, will do. I wasn't sure if I was risking anything by increasing it. I'll post back with the results later. *Working the night shift, my schedule changes from one day to the next*.


I know what you mean, believe me...


----------



## Skanic

Does anyone else have some SLI stutter at random times in BF4?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not the PSU, increase PT slider to 120 and check voltages again!


I did that before and voltage still fluctuates. If PT meaning Power Limit on Afterburner. Cant see Power Target anywhere on the latest version


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> I was getting the same thing also.


I was seeing the artifacts too on tri-sli kingpins. It's the driver. dropped back to an earlier driver and no problems.


----------



## Silent Scone

Second Hydro turned up today


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Second Hydro turned up today


There's a word for people like you ******









Gratz on Titan Black sli









Don't you think 3 looks better though?


----------



## Nephelim

Long time lurker joining the club with my Titans!



Thought I'd share my rig at the same time!
It's a build I've been planning a long time and is not 100% complete, so the titan blacks are still on stock BIOS for now.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Don't you think 3 looks better though?


3 is better


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice







Very nice!

Three does look better but coming from three Ti's to 2 Blacks with 4K, I'm sitting the three card race out for now


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So I just realized that my AB must be expired or something. What is the latest version that still works with the hacks or is this another waiting period we are in? Thanks guys!


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same here - 18 months in on these cards and they still run anything i throw at 'em. Very future-proof purchase. Funny how early adopters were dissed over the cost.


same over here. I love these cards and definitely don't regret dropping the coin on them as I can see then still destroying every game for at least another year. Not bad considering ive had them since about 2 months after release. These will be going in my next X99 rig for sure.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> same over here. I love these cards and definitely don't regret dropping the coin on them as I can see then still destroying every game for at least another year. Not bad considering ive had them since about 2 months after release. These will be going in my next X99 rig for sure.


880 rumors dont sound promising as well, kepler enthusiasts may be able to put off an upgrade until a proper 20nm 900 series flagship


----------



## dboythagr8

Question:

I'm having some usage issues with multiple GPUs. In Heaven with all 3 GPU enabled Precision X shows me the power usage around 60% and GPU usage is anywhere from 60-70%. Same with two. Its around the 50-60% GPU usage area. When I go to one GPU the power usage goes up to 106% and 99% gpu usage.This is extremely frustrating. Could it have something to due with the bridge I'm using? I have a 1300w PSU so there's no reason they shouldn't be using 100% power...What is going on here?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Question:
> 
> I'm having some usage issues with multiple GPUs. In Heaven with all 3 GPU enabled Precision X shows me the power usage around 60% and GPU usage is anywhere from 60-70%. Same with two. Its around the 50-60% GPU usage area. When I go to one GPU the power usage goes up to 106% and 99% gpu usage.This is extremely frustrating. Could it have something to due with the bridge I'm using? I have a 1300w PSU so there's no reason they shouldn't be using 100% power...What is going on here?


You aren't on windows 8 by any chance are you?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You aren't on windows 8 by any chance are you?


Yes, 8.1.

Odd but a reset seems to have fixed some of those issues I was having. Why do you ask about 8?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yes, 8.1.
> 
> Odd but a reset seems to have fixed some of those issues I was having. Why do you ask about 8?


you aren't the first person to report multi-GPU issues within a unigine benchmark when running win8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 880 rumors dont sound promising as well, kepler enthusiasts may be able to put off an upgrade until a proper 20nm 900 series flagship


that's my plan. Or just ship over to AMD if they come out with stacked dram first....

all though... A buddy of mine here on the forums just went through 4x 290s. They were the $330 powercooler models that were on newegg for awhile. He claims all 4 of them had issues. Two had rattling fans, one had crashing issues, the other had artifact issues...







i don't even know what to believe. I know he wouldn't sabotage him self. He was trying to upgrade from 680s.


----------



## Silent Scone

The scaling issue is the latest couple of drivers. It's been broken for GK110 users past 2 cards in quite a few things.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I just realized that my AB must be expired or something. What is the latest version that still works with the hacks or is this another waiting period we are in? Thanks guys!


Just to go to guru.com to download the latest version. They already released a stable version that won't expire.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I just realized that my AB must be expired or something. What is the latest version that still works with the hacks or is this another waiting period we are in? Thanks guys!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Just to go to guru.com to download the latest version. They already released a stable version that won't expire.


You have 3.0 version the is final and doesn't expire and the new beta 3.0.1 also works with the Zawarudos tool!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The scaling issue is the latest couple of drivers. It's been broken for GK110 users past 2 cards in quite a few things.


It's been happening for quite some time now. It has lingered through multiple new driver branches. Seems to be specifically affecting windows 8/8.1 users.


----------



## Shogon

Man down



Request evac



No not that evac...



There we go










Never had a support ticket go to a full blown RMA that fast ever







, seriously it was not even 10 minutes and already accepted







(best time to RMA must be at 2 am Pacific lol)

Not sure what happened with the card exactly, had no idea it was like this until I removed my backplate and noticed this explosion on it haha. Must of irked the baby hard with my mining/folding or something at one point in the past year. The card still works perfectly fine even with that popped diode? resistor? Would never of known about it till I inspected and cleaned my waterblocks so I'm thankful to be able to flash the stock bios back on and get my RMA done. Looks like another SC is going to go for sale soon









To be more relative to the previous topics, I never experienced the best of scaling or GPU usage either with the 2 or 3 Titan's I have used in SLI, even on older driver sets like 320.49 or later usage was all over the place. That, added with the laziness some developers are having regarding optimizations and Multi-GPU support, along with the way Nvidia has destroyed Surround for me I moved far away from ever using SLI and 3 monitors for gaming in the green camp. Seems like, in my opinion, Nvidia is pulling a AMD now in regards to Multi-GPU performance and Multi-monitor drivers. We had, or at least I had Lightboost Surround working for months and months with no issues in sight, and then one day EDID profiles can't be overriden by Strobelightbeta4 anymore..so there goes my premise for Surround. It sucks that months ago things were amazing and now they are annoying.


----------



## kpforce1

I'm happy to report that after owning my Titans for over a year.... I am close to FINALLY being able to use them lol... The Force will be coming soon to a Foldathon near you


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Man down
> 
> 
> 
> Request evac
> 
> 
> 
> No not that evac...
> 
> 
> 
> There we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a support ticket go to a full blown RMA that fast ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , seriously it was not even 10 minutes and already accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (best time to RMA must be at 2 am Pacific lol)
> 
> Not sure what happened with the card exactly, had no idea it was like this until I removed my backplate and noticed this explosion on it haha. Must of irked the baby hard with my mining/folding or something at one point in the past year. The card still works perfectly fine even with that popped diode? resistor? Would never of known about it till I inspected and cleaned my waterblocks so I'm thankful to be able to flash the stock bios back on and get my RMA done. Looks like another SC is going to go for sale soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be more relative to the previous topics, I never experienced the best of scaling or GPU usage either with the 2 or 3 Titan's I have used in SLI, even on older driver sets like 320.49 or later usage was all over the place. That, added with the laziness some developers are having regarding optimizations and Multi-GPU support, along with the way Nvidia has destroyed Surround for me I moved far away from ever using SLI and 3 monitors for gaming in the green camp. Seems like, in my opinion, Nvidia is pulling a AMD now in regards to Multi-GPU performance and Multi-monitor drivers. We had, or at least I had Lightboost Surround working for months and months with no issues in sight, and then one day EDID profiles can't be overriden by Strobelightbeta4 anymore..so there goes my premise for Surround. It sucks that months ago things were amazing and now they are annoying.


Weird, you sure the backplate wasn't arcing on it?


----------



## skupples

EVGA FTW!

Manuel_G claims they are working on fixing Lightboost + surround, but i'll believe it when I see it.

Eventually Surround will go to the way side, specially once we can get QUALITY 4K panels for under $800.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Weird, you sure the backplate wasn't arcing on it?


I'm sure it was not doing any such thing, I used the EK standard thermal pads you get with your block and only tightened the screws to the point where I can't screw it anymore, not using any kind of forcefulness of course, just slight twisting. Everything was as straight as it could be from my eyes, the PCB wasn't bent or misaligned (same for backplate) in any way and the standoffs on the backplate are fine. I think I just pushed them too hard during my mining escapade or some other point but me being the way I am I want to figure out when it happened exactly, or least a time frame. That's probably impossible though







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EVGA FTW!
> 
> Manuel_G claims they are working on *fixing Lightboost + surround*, but i'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> Eventually Surround will go to the way side, specially once we can get QUALITY 4K panels for under $800.


I'll take that with a grain of salt as well.

It's been months I want to say that it has been like this, I even tried doing Surround on 1 card thinking it would help but nope







.

You are right, after trying out both the Samsung and Asus 4k monitors they are perfect to replace a Surround setup, downside is they really need GSYNC or AMD's version to make it worthwhile and maybe a size increase. The tearing can be bad at times but if you don't mind the motion they are pretty damn good for RTS and movies. Well to look at things positively at least we know they are doing something though, so maybe they will fix Lightboost eventually, and then hopefully enable G-SYNC Surround as well. There may be hope.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm sure it was not doing any such thing, I used the EK standard thermal pads you get with your block and only tightened the screws to the point where I can't screw it anymore, not using any kind of forcefulness of course, just slight twisting. Everything was as straight as it could be from my eyes, the PCB wasn't bent or misaligned (same for backplate) in any way and the standoffs on the backplate are fine. I think I just pushed them too hard during my mining escapade or some other point but me being the way I am I want to figure out when it happened exactly, or least a time frame. That's probably impossible though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'll take that with a grain of salt as well.
> 
> It's been months I want to say that it has been like this, I even tried doing Surround on 1 card thinking it would help but nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You are right, after trying out both the Samsung and Asus 4k monitors they are perfect to replace a Surround setup, downside is they really need GSYNC or AMD's version to make it worthwhile and maybe a size increase. The tearing can be bad at times but if you don't mind the motion they are pretty damn good for RTS and movies. Well to look at things positively at least we know they are doing something though, so maybe they will fix Lightboost eventually, and then hopefully enable G-SYNC Surround as well. There may be hope.


I have zero ZERO faith that g-sync is ever going to function in surround. It sounds like Free-Sync may not work in Eyefinity either. While both techs are different, they achieve basically the same end, & I think said end is currently limited. I don't think either company cares to get variable refresh rate working with spanned displays.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think that's a fair assumption regarding G-Sync. Apparently the 4K G-Sync panels are some way off.


----------



## gordan

Quadros come with features that allow sync across not just multiple panels but multiple cards. It also means you can drive monitors off different cards to get better, more responsive performance compared to SLI while reducing memory usage. Plus you can compensate for bezels with Mosaic.


----------



## Meklarn

Is there an skyn3t bios for Zotac Titan black? I've looked around but havent found anything.
Thanks for reply!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Quadros come with features that allow sync across not just multiple panels but multiple cards. It also means you can drive monitors off different cards to get better, more responsive performance compared to SLI while reducing memory usage. Plus you can compensate for bezels with Mosaic.


And shared graphics memory unlike non-quadro cards in SLI!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meklarn*
> 
> Is there an skyn3t bios for Zotac Titan black? I've looked around but havent found anything.
> Thanks for reply!


No, only the ASUS one i have in my SIG!

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Since the OG titan has been discontinued, am I better of selling it while the price is still a little high?

Would like to SLI but will need to buy a used one. I'd rather avoid going through the hassle of buying a used GPU.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Since the OG titan has been discontinued, is it better to sell it while the price is still a little high?


Selling my Titans? That do 1300mhz +?








And buy what? the new Maxwell around the corner? With shallow better performance than a 780Ti? With no overvolt and drivers lock like the 780Ti?
I will only retire the Titans when i get double performance at stock than a single Titan! (Think Volta)









Read my article on the matter:

_"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
(IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs!








And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers!








Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!







"_

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Selling my Titans? That do 1300mhz +?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And buy what? the new Maxwell around the corner? With shallow better performance than a 780Ti? With no overvolt and drivers lock like the 780Ti?
> I will only retire the Titans when i get double performance at stock than a single Titan! (Think Volta)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my article on the matter:
> 
> _"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
> (IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
> See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
> For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
> But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


REP+







Interesting, something to contemplate about before making decisions.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> REP+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, something to contemplate about before making decisions.


6Gb with the ability of overvolting makes the Titan a very valuable card against voltage locked 3Gb cards, more games will come like watch dogs that uses over 5Gb!
Titan FTW!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Selling my Titans? That do 1300mhz +?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And buy what? the new Maxwell around the corner? With shallow better performance than a 780Ti? With no overvolt and drivers lock like the 780Ti?
> I will only retire the Titans when i get double performance at stock than a single Titan! (Think Volta)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Read my article on the matter:
> 
> _"Maxwell and Denver are part of the Parker SoC made for Tegras in late 2014, you will see denver in GPUs only with Volta in 2015!
> (IMO, you will only see Maxwell with Denver on nvidias cards IF AMD pulls something BIG with Mantle!)
> See, unified virtual memory is important for devices integrating a GPU and a CPU onto the same package!
> For NVIDIA their Parker SoC will be based on Maxwell for the GPU and Denver for the CPU, so this looks to be a feature specifically setup for Parker and Parker-like products, where NVIDIA can offer their own CPU integrated with a Maxwell GPU.
> But as you know these "road maps" can be changed on the fly accordingly to "their" specific needs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Volta will need to be in 16nm due to the heat the stacked DRAM will produce, the chip has to be TDP restricted, then memory cooling will be a must for us OC´ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google "Micron's Hybrid Memory Cube" and "RRAM" and drool a little on the upcoming (next 2/3 years) GPU side memory goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> Team skyn3t


read an interesting story on xtremerigs while at work today. the OP claims (no sources, no facts) to be in contact with someone testing second gen maxwell, which has denver & 512bit GDDR5. Claims were interesting. Crysis 3 on max + 8x MSAA @ 4K steady 60FPS, but like I said. No proof, no numbers, just lots of words.









will try to dig it up.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 6Gb with the ability of overvolting makes the Titan a very valuable card against voltage locked 3Gb cards, more games will come like watch dogs that uses over 5Gb!
> Titan FTW!


Figured I was safe getting them







Titan FTW for sure









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> read an interesting story on xtremerigs while at work today. the OP claims (no sources, no facts) to be in contact with someone testing second gen maxwell, which has denver & 512bit GDDR5. Claims were interesting. Crysis 3 on max + 8x MSAA @ 4K steady 60FPS, but like I said. No proof, no numbers, just lots of words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try to dig it up.


lol.... i'll believe it when I see it. Anyone else recall the charts NVIDIA always produces for "relative" performance against other cards? lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> read an interesting story on xtremerigs while at work today. the OP claims (no sources, no facts) to be in contact with someone testing second gen maxwell, which has denver & 512bit GDDR5. Claims were interesting. Crysis 3 on max + 8x MSAA @ 4K steady 60FPS, but like I said. No proof, no numbers, just lots of words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try to dig it up.


Still, second gen Maxwell IS far away (2 years minimum) after all nvidia has to collect $$$$$$$$ in the first gen run!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Still, second gen Maxwell IS far away (2 years minimum) after all nvidia has to collect $$$$$$$$ in the first gen run!


I still don't think we are going to see a 20NM maxwell in 2014. NV would have shown it off at Computex.

things could get quite interesting if *if IF* AMD can continue to pull their drivers together...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I still don't think we are going to see a 20NM maxwell in 2014. NV would have shown it off at Computex.
> 
> things could get quite interesting if *if IF* AMD can continue to pull their drivers together...


20mn is second gen, (refreshes always make more $$$$$$$!







16nm will be for Volta!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Since the OG titan has been discontinued, am I better of selling it while the price is still a little high?
> 
> Would like to SLI but will need to buy a used one. I'd rather avoid going through the hassle of buying a used GPU.


My guess is that the original Titan's will continue to command a high price on the market until Maxwell becomes available which may not be until 2015. Their values are being held up by the fact that they are pretty much just as fast as the 780Ti (with more VRAM) and Titan Black but with unlocked voltage control. Until something comes out that legitimately outperforms it (talking like 30-40% faster) the original Titan should remain in that $600-$700 range (especially when you consider the scarcity of the card)...


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 6Gb with the ability of overvolting makes the Titan a very valuable card


This is the reason why I got the Titan, and it should last with me for many years to come. I also got my Titan at a similar price of a 780 so, why not? My Titan comes with a 5 year warranty, and hoping to get an "upgrade lottery" if by any chance the Titan dies after x years.

"Sorry sir, we do not have available parts for your Titan so that we can get it fixed. Allow me give you a next generation Titan instead."

It does not hurt to dream









By the way, anyone getting "stutters" with their Titans? Not sure what it is called. Its like, the computer will freeze real quick (maybe less than 0.5s) then it goes back to its usual thing afterwards. When I check Afterburner, GPU load goes below 50% during that "freeze" time, then it will go back to its usual usage. It does not happen frequently though, like, one to two times every few hours. Sometimes none.

Also, I am currently running the Titan stock for now, voltage set to Auto and using 1006mhz vBios. Still not done tweaking my processor for it to be stable. So I can't tweak the Titan yet.

Lastly, I only play Far Cry 3 and an MMO, and both occured to me while I was playing. Not sure if that is stutter, or throttle though.

I am using 337.88 WHQL drivers, and I did not notice the same thing happening when I used older drivers. The last two drivers I used were 337.50 and the one next to it, I forgot.


----------



## skupples

lol... reminds me of the early days of my time in this thread, back when we were still trying to figure out if we could even do 1.212....









stutters? Yes... Though I find the more load you put on the cards the less of an issue they become. Also, look into D3Doverrider, its triple buffering, which is also built into Riva Tuner. It can help smooth out that SLI stuttering in titles with lacking support (anything made in Unreal 3)


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> read an interesting story on xtremerigs while at work today. the OP claims (no sources, no facts) to be in contact with someone testing second gen maxwell, which has denver & 512bit GDDR5. Claims were interesting. Crysis 3 on max + 8x MSAA @ 4K steady 60FPS, but like I said. No proof, no numbers, just lots of words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try to dig it up.


This makes my bs senses tingle. Project Denver is an ARM based CPU with a built in GPU. To the best of my knowledge Cry Engine has not been ported to ARM, so if you are remembering that bit correctly the original story is pretty much guaranteed to be pure fiction.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol... reminds me of the early days of my time in this thread, back when we were still trying to figure out if we could even do 1.212....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stutters? Yes... Though I find the more load you put on the cards the less of an issue they become. Also, look into D3Doverrider, its triple buffering, which is also built into Riva Tuner. It can help smooth out that SLI stuttering in titles with lacking support (anything made in Unreal 3)


Some of us still can only do 1.212v








I've got to say though I'm not sure I would be shouting across the roof tops purely because 1.3-1.4v is possible. The VRMs are rubbish. If anything I would like NV to acknowledge overclockers PROPERLY and give us not only control but some beefed power circuitry. Titans get hot real fast at those volts. Although in doing this they might put both Team Skyn3t and EVGA out of the job







.

Pigs might fly, you never know









Frankly, and I'm obviously just speculating here, but I think EVGA have at least a small say in what NV do in this regard.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

So did I read this right?
GTX Titan Black and 780ti´s are not possible to overvolt?
So I should stick with the original Titan?
I.e. getting a new one because my Titan died a few days ago








(Water from the INSIDE of the Waterblock!)


----------



## Silent Scone

They're locked on the PCB yes. There is a means of bypassing it via a resister which the guide can be found on here.

Frankly though unless you've got a good Titan a Ti or Black will usually be faster regardless. My Ref Ti did 1375 core in Valley, there aren't MANY Titans that can beat that







.

Saying that whilst not answering your question, I would still just replace with an original Titan and save your change for now


----------



## CptAhnungslos

So essentially a Ti or Black are faster but with less Voltage?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> So essentially a Ti or Black are faster but with less Voltage?


It's not quite as black and white as that but the Black/Ti circuitry is very different. Out of the box theyre around 5% faster but they scale a lot better with less voltage. E.G an average Titan will do say 1275-1345 at 1.3v

A Ti or Black could quite easily do this at 1.212v with help of Skyn3ts BIOS if kept cool enough (Ti's/Black love the cold) and have the core advantage.

There are easily Titans out there however that are quicker. Alatars for example...albeit I'd ask him at what voltage lol... Essentially, it's all a game of numbers and we are all in the same boat. Bored of Kepler


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Thank you for clarification!
Now I just have to sit and wait for refund or exchange or whatever....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> This makes my bs senses tingle. Project Denver is an ARM based CPU with a built in GPU. *To the best of my knowledge Cry Engine has not been ported to ARM,* so if you are remembering that bit correctly the original story is pretty much guaranteed to be pure fiction.


Yes, there is still that, all software HAS to be written specifically for ARM architecture OR ported (new game engines) OR patched for existing ones!
Unless the ARM chip will make internal calculations as a co-processor for the GPU... But that IS another story...








Even AMD announced 'SkyBridge' chips to bring together X86 and ARM by 2016, the K12...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some of us still can only do 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to say though I'm not sure I would be shouting across the roof tops purely because 1.3-1.4v is possible. *The VRMs are rubbish*. If anything I would like NV to acknowledge overclockers PROPERLY and give us not only control but some beefed power circuitry. Titans get hot real fast at those volts. Although in doing this they might put both Team Skyn3t and EVGA out of the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Pigs might fly, you never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, and I'm obviously just speculating here, but I think EVGA have at least a small say in what NV do in this regard.


Well, Titan/780 VRM's are not rubbish (a little weak but not rubbish), you only see burned Titans with flawed fabrication VRM parts a couple weeks after use (but that happens to all cards), leaked waterblocks and long term mining "overcooking"!








The real rubbish VRM's are the 780Ti! (*TIN** warned everybody after 780Ti release) Where you see burned resistances, blown caps, melted inductors etc with normal usage!
*TIN is an EVGA Engineer, Vince Lucido's (K|NGP|N) partner in Overclocking!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They're locked on the PCB yes. There is a means of bypassing it via a resister which the guide can be found on here.
> 
> Frankly though unless you've got a good Titan a Ti or Black will usually be faster regardless. My Ref Ti did 1375 core in Valley, *there aren't MANY Titans that can beat that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Saying that whilst not answering your question, I would still just replace with an original Titan and save your change for now


NO, only "some dogs" like the ones i have...












Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice









I've heard other people say about the VRMs on the Ti. I certainly gave mine hell at what voltage was available without problems on water. Have there been many failures? Certainly don't read of many.

Certainly not the best, but as far as reference design goes mine punched above it's weight.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Ed, are you sure about the new Maxwell/800 series flagship being "shallow better performance than a 780Ti", as you said a few pages back? If so, how?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Ed, are you sure about the new Maxwell/800 series flagship being "shallow better performance than a 780Ti", as you said a few pages back? If so, how?


First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!









TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;

*Low power:*

SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices

HKMG (high-κ dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips

*High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*

HKMG - CLN28HP

Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...








Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!

Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!







)
Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!




Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!









What will this mean for us gamers?
That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!







) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!









DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!























Cheers

Ed


----------



## Silent Scone

So are you in fact saying that because you're able to over volt your Titan the performance increase isn't worth it? That argument doesn't sway with me. Running a Titan at 1.3v 24/7 is ropey in my eyes at best lol.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So are you in fact saying that because you're able to over volt your Titan the performance increase isn't worth it? That argument doesn't sway with me. Running a Titan at 1.3v 24/7 is ropey in my eyes at best lol.


"suum cuique" in Latin means: "to each his own"
I will always Overvolt/OC my titans when a game doesn't perform the way i want, if the issue is core performance of course!
If it takes over 1,300V, it stays over 1.300V! That *IS* my game!
I will not pay +$$$ for a new gen card that gives me 10 fps more that i can get by overvolting!
You of course do what you will with your cards!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Silent Scone

I like to pay slightly less on the leccy', running two cards is a much safer bet regardless









In slightly unrelated news, I had a feeling this was the case due to the Titan-Z Hydro, but this is good news for future cards in the Hydro range.

Personally, I'll probably just look to do it myself as I have done in the past before my Blacks, but definitely a step in the right direction and I'm sure it will win over a few customers.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=26522038&postcount=736
Quote:


> For now it is only EK on the Titan Z, the other HC models available are still the Swiftech ones. They might not be as good as some other High End brands but I think they are still good blocks. With future generations we will then run EK only.


----------



## skupples

ooooHHH!!! I see a spec of dust in their fab. That is why 20NM won't come until 2015... I think I might see a single hair too.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ooooHHH!!! I see a spec of dust in their fab. That is why 20NM won't come until 2015... I think I might see a single hair too.


The 20mn fab is all committed to tablets, phones and lappys chips as it has higher yields (more $$$ out of every waffer)...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Since the OG titan has been discontinued, am I better of selling it while the price is still a little high?
> 
> Would like to SLI but will need to buy a used one. I'd rather avoid going through the hassle of buying a used GPU.


So per say if I can sell the OG Titan for $800, worth it getting a Titan Black? Like people said, the card is scarce. Speaking of that, don't have to go EBay to bid for another OG Titan?


----------



## Silent Scone

No way.

If I still had my original Titans I'd definitely be keeping them...Just stick to EVGA then you're covered


----------



## skupples

I keep debating the parting of my self & my titans, but then I see benchmarks of what I would be buying (290 lightnings) and I lose inspiration. Just so much effort to flip the cards, buy the new cards, then get the new waterblocks, stick em it, get them working... meh. Too much work for a Side Grade.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I wouldn't be contemplating on selling the OG Titans if they didn't discontinue it; would like to run SLI. I prefer not to buy a 2nd hand GPU unless I know them.


----------



## Jpmboy

eh, I just sold mine. Sorrowful waiving goodbye.







.... buyer didn't want the water blocks







, so I have 2 EK blocks for sale.








Anyway, onward to the next halo product!

One thing is for certain, this thread is without any doubt, the best graphix card thread I've ever seen.








Halo products tend to draw out _Halo_ users!!

oh yeah - as far as weak vrms on titans - bull. Maybe not as robust as 780 classifieds (kingpins in particular), but Titan vrms have been running OS (over spec) for what... almost two years now? Best titan I've seen was MrT's. Unmatched but for hard mods.


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> Thanks, will do. I wasn't sure if I was risking anything by increasing it. I'll post back with the results later. Working the night shift, my schedule changes from one day to the next.


Yeah, I was thinking about going 3 way SLI. I'm not buying a used one from anybody on here. lol Tortured hardware. I did get lucky once with a GTX 560 I bought on ebay. It turned out to be in mint condition for $90 at the time, it was an amazing deal. Not a bad card for an HTPC. I just wish it had the audio support the Titans have. Epic.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about going 3 way SLI. *I'm not buying a used one from anybody on here.* lol Tortured hardware. I did get lucky once with a GTX 560 I bought on ebay. It turned out to be in mint condition for $90 at the time, it was an amazing deal. Not a bad card for an HTPC. I just wish it had the audio support the Titans have. Epic.


ridiculous. that statement is like buying a used sports car that's never been spun up... unless you like rebuilding engines


----------



## skupples

Buy EVGA used. Validate the serial numbers match, and it really doesn't matter.

I RMA'd one of my Titans because the PCB looked at me funny. Went from a 60% ASIC card to an 85% asic card. So now I have 2x ~80% ASICs and a 65% asic... Maybe one more RMA will get them all within 5% of each other. It doesn't mean much, but watching the idle voltages differ drives me mad.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-κ dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the informative post, Ed.

If the performance increase is substantial, why does it matter to us if it is a 28nm GPU and not a 20nm one?

Also, are you saying that the new flagship won't be worth it for voltage unlocked GK110 owners?

If so, what upgrade path would you recommend those of us who need more performance? Go for SLI?

By my calculations (and the price I had to pay for my Titan), I could almost get two of the new flagships with the price of one Titan given that they price the new flagships reasonably. This is why I'm in a dilemma whether I should get two new flagships or another Titan when I require more GPU horsepower.

I should note that I have my card running at 1202MHz @1.225v, if that makes any difference.


----------



## skupples

Smaller process = more room on the die for more cores. The performance per core drops per shrink, but it allows them to squeeze in more, which results in an overall gain.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *Buy EVGA used. Validate the serial numbers match, and it really doesn't matter*.
> 
> I RMA'd one of my Titans because the PCB looked at me funny. Went from a 60% ASIC card to an 85% asic card. So now I have 2x ~80% ASICs and a 65% asic... Maybe one more RMA will get them all within 5% of each other. It doesn't mean much, but watching the idle voltages differ drives me mad.


*True!*


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have zero ZERO faith that g-sync is ever going to function in surround. It sounds like Free-Sync may not work in Eyefinity either. While both techs are different, they achieve basically the same end, & I think said end is currently limited. I don't think either company cares to get variable refresh rate working with spanned displays.


It's probably very difficult to get something like that to work properly. I think they needed 2 GSYNC chips for that 4k IPS panel to make GSYNC work, imagine for Surround, 2 per monitor or more? Nobody would pay for that, well some might but it would be even more limited then Surround is now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So are you in fact saying that because you're able to over volt your Titan the performance increase isn't worth it? That argument doesn't sway with me. Running a Titan at 1.3v 24/7 is ropey in my eyes at best lol.


It depends on your area. I probably couldn't do 1.3v+ on my Titan 24/7 for very long, if it died randomly one day on me like my friends GTX 480 did (EVGA upgraded it to a GTX 580







) and I couldn't flash the bios not sure what EVGA would do, since using a aftermarket bios is supposed to void the warranty.

That's why I eventually went for a aftermarket 780ti. Having a bios switch really eases my anxiety but not everyone will feel the way I did. Plus when I tried overvolting 3 Titan's at the same time things never worked for me >_>, one would always have lower voltage then the rest, and they never seemed to make anything past 1100 MHz stable anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about going 3 way SLI. I'm not buying a used one from anybody on here. lol Tortured hardware. I did get lucky once with a GTX 560 I bought on ebay. It turned out to be in mint condition for $90 at the time, it was an amazing deal. Not a bad card for an HTPC. I just wish it had the audio support the Titans have. Epic.


Be a trooper and buy my SC Titan from EVGA, it'll be back from RMA in a week or so in a nice box and clamshell







If you're interested pm me if not no worries









I'm the same way though when it comes to certain used parts, but so long as it is EVGA (and honestly the people here wouldn't try and rip you off, but still be careful this is the internet) even if you buy used your still under warranty with the Guest RMA. I checked the Guest RMA for the individual who bought my Vanilla Titan from me months ago and it's nice to know exactly how much time on the warranty is left when selling it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Smaller process = more room on the die for more cores. The performance per core drops per shrink, but it allows them to squeeze in more, which results in an overall gain.


So we are likely to see a bigger jump in performance if the cards are 20nm and not 28nm? If so, then 20nm FTW.

But what I meant with my question was that I don't mind the card being 28nm as long as they can offer substantially higher performance (40%+).


----------



## gordan

Ultimately the limiting factor is heat. Smaller process chips require less current, meaning less heat. But smaller process also means more leakage, and more leakage means you don't get all of the current reduction benefits (some current leaks, so you have to put more in in the first place).

You are not going to get 40% more performance out of 28nm with same TDP, short of a miracle that isn't going to happen.

Going from 28nm to 20nm theoretically gives you an extra 96%, but you'll never get that because of the extra leakage. You might get an extra 75% when the process is perfected, probably considerably less on early silicon.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So we are likely to see a bigger jump in performance if the cards are 20nm and not 28nm? If so, then 20nm FTW.
> 
> But what I meant with my question was that I don't mind the card being 28nm as long as they can offer substantially higher performance (40%+).


I don't see them pulling a 40% increase out of a proposed 28nm maxwell. The die size of GK110 is already damn near as big as it can get. (or so we have been told)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

When overclocked, what is the average FPS increase with an average overclock?


----------



## Silent Scone

It's game/bench dependant I've found


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the informative post, Ed.
> 
> If the performance increase is substantial, why does it matter to us if it is a 28nm GPU and not a 20nm one?
> Also, are you saying that the new flagship won't be worth it for voltage unlocked GK110 owners?
> If so, what upgrade path would you recommend those of us who need more performance? Go for SLI?
> By my calculations (and the price I had to pay for my Titan), I could almost get two of the new flagships with the price of one Titan given that they price the new flagships reasonably. This is why I'm in a dilemma whether I should get two new flagships or another Titan when I require more GPU horsepower.
> I should note that I have my card running at 1202MHz @1.225v, if that makes any difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Ultimately the limiting factor is heat. Smaller process chips require less current, meaning less heat. But smaller process also means more leakage, and more leakage means you don't get all of the current reduction benefits (some current leaks, so you have to put more in in the first place).
> You are not going to get 40% more performance out of 28nm with same TDP, short of a miracle that isn't going to happen.
> Going from 28nm to 20nm theoretically gives you an extra 96%, but you'll never get that because of the extra leakage. You might get an extra 75% when the process is perfected, probably considerably less on early silicon.


Gordan is right (and accurate as usual!







) You are never going to get 40% on 28mn, thats why you are NOT getting the full Maxwell core on this first gen release!
The Full Maxwell will likely be on 20mn and then you will see those 40% easily but still if you get GK110 SLI (with the volt [email protected] an average 1200/1300mhz Titan/780) it will be very close performance for a full core Maxwell on 20nm! The jump is shorter than was Fermi to Kepler!
My bet IS on Volta!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Hey Guys!
I´m considering to buy a new Titan Black and I wondered if there are any differences between the different cards/vendors?
Why is a Gainward 100-150€ cheaper than a EVGA one?
How come?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> I´m considering to buy a new Titan Black and I wondered if there are any differences between the different cards/vendors?
> Why is a Gainward 100-150€ cheaper than a EVGA one?
> How come?


not sure. Are you getting the price for the super bell and whistles EVGA card or the simple one? In any case EVGA warranty is just superb and unsurpassed so check this carefully...

here: http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+TITAN+BLACK

look at how the prices vary from the HC block one to the others...The superclocked versions of it (OC from factory) are up to US100 more that the regular ones...


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> not sure. Are you getting the price for the super bell and whistles EVGA card or the simple one? In any case EVGA warranty is just superb and unsurpassed so check this carefully...
> 
> here: http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+TITAN+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+TITAN+BLACK
> 
> look at how the prices vary from the HC block one to the others...


No, I meant the simple one.
I just wondered because the cards should be all the same, because of the "untouchable" referenc PCB.


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> So per say if I can sell the OG Titan for $800, worth it getting a Titan Black? Like people said, the card is scarce. Speaking of that, don't have to go EBay to bid for another OG Titan?


If your lucky you might get $800. Even thou they are scarce I have seen them sell as low as $550 with water block the SC version. I pick one up for $595 SC version on another forum. The same forum another member sold his for $650 so version with Waterblock. I'm not trying to stir the pot but that is what I have been seeing. But if news that the 800 isn't as good as people are hoping for I think the value of the TI will good up.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> If your lucky you might get $800. Even thou they are scarce I have seen them sell as low as $550 with water block the SC version. I pick one up for $595 SC version on another forum. The same forum another member sold his for $650 so version with Waterblock. I'm not trying to stir the pot but that is what I have been seeing. But if news that the 800 isn't as good as people are hoping for I think the value of the TI will good up.


No worries, feeling lucky got a buyer lined up tomorrow that is willing to buy it for $800. Its really hard to pass up on this chance.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Okay, something is very wrong with my computer.

First, Hitman Absolution and FIFA kept freezing on me. So I thought it might have something to do with the 337.88 drivers and I tried installing 340.43. The problem persisted so I have now installed 337.50 which used to work perfectly before.

But even now, the problem is there. Didn't freeze in FIFA for the one match I played but Hitman is freezing even at stock settings.

Speaking of overclocks, the card is downclocking to 324MHz even though I am using the 1006MHz BIOS.

As for driver uninstallation process, I used this guide the first time when installing 340.43. Then I used Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) v1.0.0 when I installed 337.50.

What is wrong and what can I do to solve this problem?

Thank you.


----------



## carlhil2

Has anyone played GRiD Autosport yet? Titan eats that game up at 4K...matter of fact, crushes all racing games that I have played. I won't replace til 980ti....oh, and I am about to match it with a 4790K...


----------



## Silent Scone

Grid Autosport uses the same engine as Grid 2. It's a previous gen engine. I should hope a Titan would eat it up!









Definitely want a play on that though.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Grid Autosport uses the same engine as Grid 2. It's a previous gen engine. I should hope a Titan would eat it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely want a play on that though.


Yeah, true, but I have been told that I wouldn't be able to push ANY game at 4K, max settings, with just one Titan...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Grid Autosport uses the same engine as Grid 2. It's a previous gen engine. I should hope a Titan would eat it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely want a play on that though.


very true, but Codemasters did a good job with the engine as it actually sorts multithread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, true, but I have been told that I wouldn't be able to push ANY game at 4K, max settings, with just one Titan...


sensationalism. Plenty of games will run just fine on a single titan @ 4K.


----------



## ImperialOne

Keep in mind, you'll need MSAAx2 at the very most. Maxing out on AA is uselessly lowering your frames in 4k


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImperialOne*
> 
> Keep in mind, you'll need MSAAx2 at the very most. Maxing out on AA is uselessly lowering your frames in 4k


I think I can say that statement is actually true for the first time in ever . of course snobs will always exist. >.>


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay, something is very wrong with my computer.
> First, Hitman Absolution and FIFA kept freezing on me. So I thought it might have something to do with the 337.88 drivers and I tried installing 340.43. The problem persisted so I have now installed 337.50 which used to work perfectly before.
> But even now, the problem is there. Didn't freeze in FIFA for the one match I played but Hitman is freezing even at stock settings.
> Speaking of overclocks, the card is downclocking to 324MHz even though I am using the 1006MHz BIOS.
> As for driver uninstallation process, I used this guide the first time when installing 340.43. Then I used Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) v1.0.0 when I installed 337.50.
> What is wrong and what can I do to solve this problem?
> Thank you.


Disable the LLC hack if you are using it!
If not, remove nvidia drivers with DDU (completely clean all drivers including the default ones) and uninstall AB and delete the install folder too inside program files (x86), reboot, and install nvidia drivers!
Do the volt mod and try again! Report back!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## shrubbycoop

I've been lurking here for a year or more and have gone through 680s, Titans, 780Tis and now a pair of Blacks. (upgrade bug)I've always appreciated the great advice you all have and felt like saying something to let you know. I probably should have posted this somewhere else, but here seemed like the right place as the people that participate in this thread are the ones that have helped me the most.

Thank you.

Shrubbzz


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrubbycoop*
> 
> I've been lurking here for a year or more and have gone through 680s, Titans, 780Tis and now a pair of Blacks. (upgrade bug)I've always appreciated the great advice you all have and felt like saying something to let you know. I probably should have posted this somewhere else, but here seemed like the right place as the people that participate in this thread are the ones that have helped me the most.
> Thank you.
> Shrubbzz


Welcome!








This IS the right place to post it, you are the owner of former and current Titans! Where else could you have posted it?









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Silent Scone

The Black Owners Thread!

Which would consist of about 12 people









4K is amazing on two Titan Blacks, but I'm trying to stop myself from buying a third.
Think I'll be able to cope


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The Black Owners Thread!
> 
> Which would consist of about 12 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K is amazing on two Titan Blacks, but I'm trying to stop myself from buying a third.
> Think I'll be able to cope


You do know that 3 is the way to go


----------



## Silent Scone

Not this time round









So much Kepler


----------



## booya

Is it possible to simply mod Titan's BIOS to get 1.3V? Something like *KeplerBiosTweaker* or else? Without any MSI Afterburner.

I have my own BIOS: 1097 MHz @ 1.2V (3D) and 600 MHz @ 0.9V (2D), with manual switching via InvidiaInspector (with CMD-file). I like it that way. But I wanna 1200 MHz or a little more and 1.3V


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Is it possible to simply mod Titan's BIOS to get 1.3V? Something like *KeplerBiosTweaker* or else? Without any MSI Afterburner.
> 
> I have my own BIOS: 1097 MHz @ 1.2V (3D) and 600 MHz @ 0.9V (2D), with manual switching via InvidiaInspector (with CMD-file). I like it that way. But I wanna 1200 MHz or a little more and 1.3V


Unfortunately the only way is via Afterburner, but you shouldn't need 1.3v for 1200mhz. Besides, it's not recommended to go beyond 1.212v. If you're on water, then you're good, but you will need Afterburner. Version 3.0 is out and will not expire.


----------



## Silent Scone

1.3v on air will potentially not end well lol. Titans get hot real quick when overvolted.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Disable the LLC hack if you are using it!
> If not, remove nvidia drivers with DDU (completely clean all drivers including the default ones) and uninstall AB and delete the install folder too inside program files (x86), reboot, and install nvidia drivers!
> Do the volt mod and try again! Report back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks for the instructions, Ed. I've done them all.

The downclocking seems to be gone. But Hitman froze on me again during a cutscene (just like it used to before).

I've installed 340.43 drivers this time.

What should I do now?


----------



## gordan

Have you verified it works OK with the original BIOS at default settings?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the instructions, Ed. I've done them all.
> The downclocking seems to be gone. But Hitman froze on me again during a cutscene (just like it used to before).
> I've installed 340.43 drivers this time.
> What should I do now?


Try what Gordan is sugesting! Flash the stock bios and check if it freezes with hitman, then flash again to the bios i have in my SIG!
It could also be a OS issue! Perhaps its time to do a fresh OS install!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Well my fellow titan owners, codnt resist but took the $800 and sed gud bye to the OG titan. If only they didnt discontinue it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This club needs a little music! Great classic from a great band:






So how long do you think we can keep this club going after big Maxwell comes out? I intend to keep checking in here regardless of what cards I get in the future! Too many great members and friends in here to stop coming by!


----------



## Panther Al

I think it will be alive for a while yet - probably won't start to die off till the 9 series really gets close.


----------



## mossberg385t

Anyone had problems with Left 4 Dead and Metro 2033? Im assuming its all steam games at this point because crysis and assassins creed work fine.

Single OG titan SC stock everything, metro 2033 and left 4 dead freeze at loading screens and I cannot end the process with process manager. I lose function of mouse and if I shut off the computer from windows it just holds on the shutting down screen and never shuts off so I hold the power button to restart.

Its the 4930k rig below.

edit: latest "stable" drivers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This club needs a little music! Great classic from a great band:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how long do you think we can keep this club going after big Maxwell comes out? I intend to keep checking in here regardless of what cards I get in the future! Too many great members and friends in here to stop coming by!


i'll be here for awhile yet...

Was always more of a Sails in the Sunset kinda guy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Anyone had problems with Left 4 Dead and Metro 2033? Im assuming its all steam games at this point because crysis and assassins creed work fine.
> 
> Single OG titan SC stock everything, metro 2033 and left 4 dead freeze at loading screens and I cannot end the process with process manager. I lose function of mouse and if I shut off the computer from windows it just holds on the shutting down screen and never shuts off so I hold the power button to restart.
> 
> Its the 4930k rig below.
> 
> edit: latest "stable" drivers


I would start with a driver flush using Guru3D "DDU" ... Follow the directions, AKA use it in safe mode.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Have you verified it works OK with the original BIOS at default settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try what Gordan is sugesting! Flash the stock bios and check if it freezes with hitman, then flash again to the bios i have in my SIG!
> It could also be a OS issue! Perhaps its time to do a fresh OS install!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Tried Hitman with stock BIOS with no overclocking. It still freezes on me.

Maybe I should have considered this earlier, but could the problem be with the game and not the GPU settings?

As for a fresh OS install, I just did it a month ago to prepare my PC for Watch Dogs. I don't really think I need to do it again.

If it's not the game or the OS, then what do I do to solve it?

Thank you both very much.


----------



## Silent Scone

I had my first hard lock ever on the 340s. Rolled back not had anything since.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Tried Hitman with stock BIOS with no overclocking. It still freezes on me.
> 
> Maybe I should have considered this earlier, but could the problem be with the game and not the GPU settings?
> 
> As for a fresh OS install, I just did it a month ago to prepare my PC for Watch Dogs. I don't really think I need to do it again.
> 
> If it's not the game or the OS, then what do I do to solve it?
> 
> Thank you both very much.


1) Downgrade your Nvidia drivers. Recent ones have been unstable for many people.
2) Reset your CPU/RAM to stock clocks/timings.
3) Reinstall DirectX.
4) Run "sfc /scannow". Are any of the OS files corrupted?
5) Reinstall various VC runtimes.
6) Re-test stability with OCCT (small and large CPU tests, small for CPU, large for RAM stability testing).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This club needs a little music! Great classic from a great band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how long do you think we can keep this club going after big Maxwell comes out? I intend to keep checking in here regardless of what cards I get in the future! Too many great members and friends in here to stop coming by!


Eric, we will never drift apart! Most of us, "the hard core", are hooked much too deep into the graphics world to let go, 90% of the regulars here will eventually get a Maxwell including "yours truly" here!








Me and my Brother Ric will mod the HECK out of Maxwell too!









In the near future. _if all goes well and God permit_, you will see nice things for the name "skyn3t"!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Tried Hitman with stock BIOS with no overclocking. It still freezes on me.
> Maybe I should have considered this earlier, but could the problem be with the game and not the GPU settings?
> As for a fresh OS install, I just did it a month ago to prepare my PC for Watch Dogs. I don't really think I need to do it again.
> If it's not the game or the OS, then what do I do to solve it?
> Thank you both very much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> *1) Downgrade your Nvidia drivers. Recent ones have been unstable for many people.
> 2) Reset your CPU/RAM to stock clocks/timings.
> 3) Reinstall DirectX.
> 4) Run "sfc /scannow". Are any of the OS files corrupted?
> 5) Reinstall various VC runtimes.
> 6) Re-test stability with OCCT (small and large CPU tests, small for CPU, large for RAM stability testing)*.


Gordan, you beat me on the answer for a few minutes!








Again Ahnaf, like Gordan is sugesting! If the problem still persists then you should assume its the game itself!
Most of the time on steam verifying the game integrity of the game cache then re-downloading the game solved most problems.








Apparently its a common issue with hitman game engine:

http://steamcommunity.com/app/203140/discussions/0/864951657818675295/
http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=130259

Cheers

Ed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> 1) Downgrade your Nvidia drivers. Recent ones have been unstable for many people.
> 2) Reset your CPU/RAM to stock clocks/timings.
> 3) Reinstall DirectX.
> 4) Run "sfc /scannow". Are any of the OS files corrupted?
> 5) Reinstall various VC runtimes.
> 6) Re-test stability with OCCT (small and large CPU tests, small for CPU, large for RAM stability testing).


Thank you Gordan.

1) Downgraded to 337.50.
2) Haven't done it yet.
3) Reinstalled DirectX (the version that came with Watch Dogs, since I couldn't find it on the web).
4) Done. No violation of integrity were found.
5) If you meant Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributables, I've installed versions 2008 x64, 2010 x64, 2012 x64, 2012 x86, 2013 x86.
6) Haven't done it yet.

I have also installed .NET Framework 4.5. The previously installed one was version 4.0.

Now I am getting an error when trying to run MSI AB that says "The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log or use the command-line sxstrace.exe tool for more detail."

What should I do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Again Ahnaf, like Gordan is sugesting! If the problem still persists then you should assume its the game itself!
> Most of the time on steam verifying the game integrity of the game cache then re-downloading the game solved most problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently its a common issue with hitman game engine:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/203140/discussions/0/864951657818675295/
> http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=130259
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Okay. But what about the problem of AB not running and showing an error? How do I solve that?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you Gordan.
> 1) Downgraded to 337.50.
> 2) Haven't done it yet.
> 3) Reinstalled DirectX (the version that came with Watch Dogs, since I couldn't find it on the web).
> 4) Done. No violation of integrity were found.
> 5) If you meant Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributables, I've installed versions 2008 x64, 2010 x64, 2012 x64, 2012 x86, 2013 x86.
> 6) Haven't done it yet.
> I have also installed .NET Framework 4.5. The previously installed one was version 4.0.
> Now I am getting an error when trying to run MSI AB that says "The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log or use the command-line sxstrace.exe tool for more detail."
> What should I do?
> Okay. But what about the problem of AB not running and showing an error? How do I solve that?


What error is it?

Have you tried to uninstall AB and delete installation folder, reboot and install again?

Meanwhile, try this:


Add hitman executable and enable "custom Direct3D support"

Cheers

Ed

P.S. Weird, "side-by-side configuration is incorrect" errors are normally due to incorrect or missing Microsoft Visual C++ components...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What error is it?
> 
> Have you tried to uninstall AB and delete installation folder, reboot and install again?
> 
> Meanwhile, try this:
> 
> 
> Add hitman executable and enable "custom Direct3D support"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. Weird, "side-by-side configuration is incorrect" errors are normally due to incorrect or missing Microsoft Visual C++ components...


Both done. AB fixed, but Hitman is still freezing.

I have 5 versions of C++ installed. It could very well be an incorrect components issue. Can you tell specifically which versions to install?

After having done all this, can we safely conclude that it is a problem of the Hitman engine and not my computer?

If not, what should I do next?

Thank you.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Gordan.
> 1) Downgraded to 337.50.
> 2) Haven't done it yet.
> 3) Reinstalled DirectX (the version that came with Watch Dogs, since I couldn't find it on the web).
> 4) Done. No violation of integrity were found.
> 5) If you meant Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributables, I've installed versions 2008 x64, 2010 x64, 2012 x64, 2012 x86, 2013 x86.
> 6) Haven't done it yet.
> I have also installed .NET Framework 4.5. The previously installed one was version 4.0.
> Now I am getting an error when trying to run MSI AB that says "The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log or use the command-line sxstrace.exe tool for more detail."
> What should I do?
> 
> 
> Okay. But what about the problem of *AB not running and showing an error? How do I solve that?*


If you are still having the _"The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect"_ error do this:

Go to control panel, Add or Remove Programs and uninstall *all* current Microsoft Visual C++ installations!
reboot
Install *ALL* of these:

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3387
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=21254
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=29
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5582
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=15336
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=2092
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8328
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=14632
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=13523

The rest you get by running Windows Update!

If this doesnt fix the issue, then you might want to consider that OS fresh install!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Both done. AB fixed, but Hitman is still freezing.
> I have 5 versions of C++ installed. It could very well be an incorrect components issue. Can you tell specifically which versions to install?
> After having done all this, can we safely conclude that it is a problem of the Hitman engine and not my computer?
> If not, what should I do next?
> Thank you.


When you press "space" to skip the cutscene, still freezes?
You checked the files integrity with steam and still freezes, then update your video codecs:

http://www.codecguide.com/download_k-lite_codec_pack_mega.htm

Cheers

Ed

P.S. re-installing the game sometimes does the trick...


----------



## Silent Scone

When in doubt, format reinstall!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When you press "space" to skip the cutscene, still freezes?
> You checked the files integrity with steam and still freezes, then update your video codecs:
> 
> http://www.codecguide.com/download_k-lite_codec_pack_mega.htm
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. re-installing the game sometimes does the trick...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you are still having the _"The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect"_ error do this:
> 
> Go to control panel, Add or Remove Programs and uninstall *all* current Microsoft Visual C++ installations!
> reboot
> Install *ALL* of these:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3387
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=21254
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=29
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5582
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=15336
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=2092
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8328
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=14632
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=13523
> 
> The rest you get by running Windows Update!
> 
> If this doesnt fix the issue, then you might want to consider that OS fresh install!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I wasn't getting that error but I did as you said anyway. I should note that in the links that you provided me with, the latest version is from 2010, whereas I had a 2013 version installed previously that I had downloaded from Microsoft's website. Just in case you think that I need that one as well.

Also, I cannot avail Windows Update, if you know what I mean.

Is there any way that I can get what I would get from the updates in another way?

Also, I installed the codecs. Didn't make a difference.

Maybe I'll try re-installing the game.

Also, I have noticed an anomaly that I think I should mention. I've set the custom fan curve to be at 40% no matter the temp. But it's not going below 50% even though the temp is 25c, which is another anomaly I've noticed. The temp shouldn't be as high as 25, at least not in idle from my experience. Why do you think this is happening? I didn't even play any videos that could put some load on the GPU, and my ambient temp is 29c.

Thanks for all the prompt help, Ed. I really appreciate it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I wasn't getting that error but I did as you said anyway. I should note that in the links that you provided me with, the latest version is from 2010, whereas I had a 2013 version installed previously that I had downloaded from Microsoft's website. Just in case you think that I need that one as well.
> Also, I cannot avail Windows Update, if you know what I mean.
> Is there any way that I can get what I would get from the updates in another way?
> Also, I installed the codecs. Didn't make a difference.
> Maybe I'll try re-installing the game.
> Also, I have noticed an anomaly that I think I should mention. I've set the custom fan curve to be at 40% no matter the temp. But it's not going below 50% even though the temp is 25c, which is another anomaly I've noticed. The temp shouldn't be as high as 25, at least not in idle from my experience. Why do you think this is happening? I didn't even play any videos that could put some load on the GPU, and my ambient temp is 29c.
> Thanks for all the prompt help, Ed. I really appreciate it.


IF you got the 2013 versions you are fine then, those are the ones i meant when i said windows update!
Yes, re-install the game to see if it fixes the issue!
idle and load temps depend on ambient temperature, my watercooled cards right now are at 35C idle (ambient temps 25C) and go 55C load! (my water reservoirs and radiators are outside the house being really "ambient" dependent!







)
Cards temperatures will always be higher than ambient!











Old pic, i have 2x 480 rads inside the case attached to the reservoirs as well!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'll be here for awhile yet...
> 
> Was always more of a Sails in the Sunset kinda guy.
> I would start with a driver flush using Guru3D "DDU" ... Follow the directions, AKA use it in safe mode.


Eiy sir, will do and report back. I followed a manual driver removal guide I found here it pointed out where the leftovers live in the registry.

I should also note I switched from a 6950 to 560ti to titan with no os re install and I would prefer to not reinstall if possible


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Eiy sir, will do and report back. I followed a manual driver removal guide I found here it pointed out where the leftovers live in the registry.
> 
> I should also note I switched from a 6950 to 560ti to titan with no os re install and I would prefer to not reinstall if possible


I would run the DDU for both AMD & Nvidia in that case. They can coexist together, but they can also cause lots of problems.

Good luck.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I wasn't getting that error but I did as you said anyway. I should note that in the links that you provided me with, the latest version is from 2010, whereas I had a 2013 version installed previously that I had downloaded from Microsoft's website. Just in case you think that I need that one as well.
> Also, I cannot avail Windows Update, if you know what I mean.
> Is there any way that I can get what I would get from the updates in another way?
> Also, I installed the codecs. Didn't make a difference.
> Maybe I'll try re-installing the game.
> Also, I have noticed an anomaly that I think I should mention. I've set the custom fan curve to be at 40% no matter the temp. But it's not going below 50% even though the temp is 25c, which is another anomaly I've noticed. The temp shouldn't be as high as 25, at least not in idle from my experience. Why do you think this is happening? I didn't even play any videos that could put some load on the GPU, and my ambient temp is 29c.
> Thanks for all the prompt help, Ed. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> IF you got the 2013 versions you are fine then, those are the ones i meant when i said windows update!
> Yes, re-install the game to see if it fixes the issue!
> idle and load temps depend on ambient temperature, my watercooled cards right now are at 35C idle (ambient temps 25C) and go 55C load! (my water reservoirs and radiators are outside the house being really "ambient" dependent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cards temperatures will always be higher than ambient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic, i have 2x 480 rads inside the case attached to the reservoirs as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...



Mine is just a normal watercool rig, Ambient temp 25'c, and GPU idle at 29'c and 40'c on load.... maybe having more than 1 cards might be higher temp, i guess?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is just a normal watercool rig, Ambient temp 25'c, and GPU idle at 29'c and 40'c on load.... maybe having more than 1 cards might be higher temp?


Im right around the same. Highest temp is 45c when pushing 1300 MHz. Pretty sure the 4.8 - 5.0 isn't helping. It's one hot ass chip


----------



## exyia

had a good scare this weekend. dropped a tiny bit of water when removing my rear 140 radiator and thought it only fell on the backplate. turned on the computer and nothing registered in the first pcie slot!!!

took the backplate off and found some water. dried off and surprisingly, it all worked ok







was really depressed thinking I might have killed one of my titans and would have to scour ebay for a non-black titan

after putting it all back together, I got fed up with still not being able to cool 3 overvolted titans though - so just bit the bullet and ordered a CaseLabs SMA8


----------



## Silent Scone

Long as you're using a premix like Mayhems or EC6 you'd be very surprised what you can get away with lol.

Might regret saying that though. Don't come at me threatening me with small claims. Should of just bought a 1080 Nova and some QDCs instead of changing case


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I buckled and bought a third Black.

Damn you, 4K.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> Mine is just a normal watercool rig, Ambient temp 25'c, and GPU idle at 29'c and 40'c on load.... *maybe having more than 1 cards might be higher temp, i guess?*


Hehehehe, no, this thing is dynamic, as i have my setup outside and temperatures rise fast as the day advances (+30C), 55C is the highest load temp i have during the day!








At night its at low 40's!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well I buckled and bought a third Black.
> 
> Damn you, 4K.


Knew you would


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hehehehe, no, this thing is dynamic, as i have my setup outside and temperatures rise fast as the day advances (+30C), 55C is the highest load temp i have during the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At night its at low 40's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


want to hear something interesting? My voltage crack stayed through an update of MSI-AB.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> want to hear something interesting? My voltage crack stayed through an update of MSI-AB.


Yap! the update doesnt change the profiles folder!


----------



## MunneY

man. everytime i try to unlock 1.3v, it takes voltage control away in AB


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So my just recently ex-wife called me today with the dreaded "I'm seeing someone" phone call that all us recently ex-husband's look so forward to getting. Needless to say, I'm in a somewhat foul mood and was just looking for a little pick-me-up from my Titan Club friends (seeing as how I abandoned all my real life friends 7 years ago when I married my now ex-wife). I really wish there was some new hardware available so maybe I could spend my way out of this depressive state. Oh well, anybody got any ideas on what I could do to my rig to take my mind off stuff? Sorry for the self-indulgent and off topic post but I'm just hurting at the moment...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So my just recently ex-wife called me today with the dreaded "I'm seeing someone" phone call that all us recently ex-husband's look so forward to getting. Needless to say, I'm in a somewhat foul mood and was just looking for a little pick-me-up from my Titan Club friends (seeing as how I abandoned all my real life friends 7 years ago when I married my now ex-wife). I really wish there was some new hardware available so maybe I could spend my way out of this depressive state. Oh well, anybody got any ideas on what I could do to my rig to take my mind off stuff? Sorry for the self-indulgent and off topic post but I'm just hurting at the moment...


there is only one way out...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://kingpincooling.com/



you know what must be done.

also...buy a kingpin 780ti...i know of a good one for sale right here on ocn,
















also, pick up a 4790k and a gigabyte SOCF z97 board and tell me how it goes so i can justify buying one before i explode while waiting for x99.


----------



## Dyaems

or more motorcycles


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So my just recently ex-wife called me today with the dreaded "I'm seeing someone" phone call that all us recently ex-husband's look so forward to getting. Needless to say, I'm in a somewhat foul mood and was just looking for a little pick-me-up from my Titan Club friends (seeing as how I abandoned all my real life friends 7 years ago when I married my now ex-wife). I really wish there was some new hardware available so maybe I could spend my way out of this depressive state. Oh well, anybody got any ideas on what I could do to my rig to take my mind off stuff? Sorry for the self-indulgent and off topic post but I'm just hurting at the moment...


Look into acrylic tubing, won't cost much, but will keep your mind very busy. You will sleep, eat and think nothing but, "how am I gonna get those bends"


----------



## szeged

orrrrrr transplant that rig into a caselabs...just sayin







the tj11 would want it to happen!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So my just recently ex-wife called me today with the dreaded "I'm seeing someone" phone call that all us recently ex-husband's look so forward to getting. Needless to say, I'm in a somewhat foul mood and was just looking for a little pick-me-up from my Titan Club friends (seeing as how I abandoned all my real life friends 7 years ago when I married my now ex-wife). I really wish there was some new hardware available so maybe I could spend my way out of this depressive state. Oh well, anybody got any ideas on what I could do to my rig to take my mind off stuff? Sorry for the self-indulgent and off topic post but I'm just hurting at the moment...


Could be worse... You could be like me, 3+ years out of the game, trying to get back in, pretty damn cute girl @ work (5 years younger than me, does that matter?







) but I don't even know where to START. Seems i went from baller status in college to bumbling fool in 3 years.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Look into acrylic tubing, won't cost much, but will keep your mind very busy. You will sleep, eat and think nothing but, *"how am I gonna get those bends"*


I haven't even started dumping money for a custom loop, and that is already in my mind.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Could be worse... You could be like me, 3+ years out of the game, trying to get back in, pretty damn cute girl @ work (5 years younger than me, does that matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I don't even know where to START. *Seems i went from baller status in college to bumbling fool in 3 years.*


Lol, that sounds exactly like me.... Except that I was never baller status to start with!


----------



## phrank

Would you guys take a Titan Z SC over 2 Titan Black SC if you could get them at the same price?


----------



## Silent Scone

No...TitanZ is slow.

Maybe if it were 295x pricing or close. I've been hearing a lot of professionals have been buying them though. As a gaming card though two Blacks makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## phrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No...TitanZ is slow.
> 
> Maybe if it were 295x pricing or close. I've been hearing a lot of professionals have been buying them though. As a gaming card though two Blacks makes a whole lot more sense.


Really? Based on DigitalStorms review it only seems there's about 10FPS of difference.

Side question Silent, if you could, would you have just gotten the 4930K vs the 4960X?


----------



## Silent Scone

10 FPS is a lot when you're paying more? The card makes literally no sense for gamers other than in smaller form factor situations where SLi isn't possible. As a professional card though it makes sense... relatively.
Also take into account with max settings and FXAA in Crysis 3, two Titan Blacks get you about 45fps average at 4k. So take away that 'just 10 FPS' difference and you've definitely paid more for a lemon.

RE CPU, money being a factor yes, but the 4960 was the only one available on launch day







. More cash? More cache.









Does 4.8 so it's not a bad one either. Great 3 card scaling









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2852434


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrank*
> 
> Would you guys take a Titan Z SC over 2 Titan Black SC if you could get them at the same price?


Only if you could get them for the same price and wanted a mITX build. That be the only scenario why I would choose The Z over SLI Titans.


----------



## phrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Only if you could get them for the same price and wanted a mITX build. That be the only scenario why I would choose The Z over SLI Titans.


I get what you're saying, i thought that having one card would stay cooler with an air set up, no? What are the cons for SLI these day? Anything with drivers or scaling? Or do some (newer) games not support it right away?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So my just recently ex-wife called me today with the dreaded "I'm seeing someone" phone call that all us recently ex-husband's look so forward to getting. Needless to say, I'm in a somewhat foul mood and was just looking for a little pick-me-up from my Titan Club friends (seeing as how I abandoned all my real life friends 7 years ago when I married my now ex-wife). I really wish there was some new hardware available so maybe I could spend my way out of this depressive state. Oh well, anybody got any ideas on what I could do to my rig to take my mind off stuff? Sorry for the self-indulgent and off topic post but I'm just hurting at the moment...


I agree, buy things, but remember that shes now someone elses problem!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I agree, buy things, but remember that shes now someone elses problem!


4real... your answer should have been "and why do I give a damn?"(even if you actually do)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Could be worse... You could be like me, 3+ years out of the game, trying to get back in, pretty damn cute girl @ work (5 years younger than me, does that matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I don't even know where to START. Seems i went from baller status in college to bumbling fool in 3 years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, that sounds exactly like me.... Except that I was never baller status to start with!


5 years? .... too old. Oh wait, I'm thinking of how old I am.

Best one ever: George Carlin is on Johnny Carson and Bo Derek is the second guest (yes, I am old). She sits down, Carlin and And Carson can't help where their eyes go. Carson says to Carlin... "_So how does it feel sitting next to a Perfect 10_"? Carlin replies: "_Feels great! But I really prefer five 2's_." :/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I love you guys!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 5 years? .... too old. Oh wait, I'm thinking of how old I am.
> 
> Best one ever: George Carlin is on Johnny Carson and Bo Derek is the second guest (yes, I am old). She sits down, Carlin and And Carson can't help where their eyes go. Carson says to Carlin... "_So how does it feel sitting next to a Perfect 10_"? Carlin replies: "_Feels great! But I really prefer five 2's_." :/


ehh, she's 21, i'm 26... Iv'e seen worse...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I love you guys!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I love you guys!


You know we CARE for you right? We are the hard core! *WE STICK TOGETHER NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!*








As in the past if you need to talk or anything else you can count on me and Ric!









Cheers

Ed & Ric (occamrazor&skyn3t)


----------



## JakeBalsagna

I know I'm real late to the party. I got 2 Black SC's a couple of weeks ago. Good times!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeBalsagna*
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm real late to the party. I got 2 Black SC's a couple of weeks ago. Good times!


Welcome to OCN & Welcome to the Titty club!


----------



## Silent Scone

I''m just getting mine ready for the 3rd card and having real trouble with fittings. Got the Phobya variable 1 slot fittings, and although I can get them to fit, the cards ever so slightly stretched/bowed with them. Never had an issue with the EK blocks, but these Hydros seem eager to be awkward.

Got some Bitpower ones coming so hopefully have more luck with those. Being on X79-Deluxe, which is a great board, but it means I have to run the cards tight as they can go in their double slot form. Which shouldn't be an issue, but for whatever reason the Hydro spacing is ever so slightly annoying.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just found an example on some ones Rampage...Although he's running them parallel and they're original Titans, but as you can see on the right it is slightly elevated


----------



## phrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrank*
> 
> I get what you're saying, i thought that having one card would stay cooler with an air set up, no? What are the cons for SLI these day? Anything with drivers or scaling? Or do some (newer) games not support it right away?


Does anyone one else know the answer to this? thanks in advance.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrank*
> 
> Does anyone one else know the answer to this? thanks in advance.


One card will def run cooler than 2, especially on air, and also quieter.

Of the games I play, TitanFall doesn't support SLI yet. I've heard friends complain about Wolfenstein performing poorly with SLI 780s. So, for those games running off one single GPU seems like a better solution. I played the Star Citizen Arena Commander (pre-alpha) module and SLI needs to be disabled for the game to run properly. Drivers are at their infant stage for te Titan Z, so improvements could be coming for it sooner than later. A bunch of games support SLI without any problems. I don't have anything against dual GPU graphics cards, but will only recommend using them for very specific purposes.

There are pros and cons, the only one who can really answer the question of what's better for you, is you.

If it was me, is build a mITX, with devils canyon. If I had a normal ATX board on a regular case, I'd go for two blacks and water cool them. I wouldn't put a Titan Z on a 900D, just cause it would defeat the purpose of being compact.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Reporting back on the games freezing issue: FIFA and GRID Autosport seems to be running fine. I have not tested Hitman or any other game yet, but I see no signs of issues yet in these two games.









Since SLI is being discussed, can somebody please give me a list of all the pros and cons of SLI? I've no experience with it, and I'd like to know them before I start planning on going for it. Even links to articles or other posts would do the job, as long as the required info is there.

Thank you.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Reporting back on the games freezing issue: FIFA and GRID Autosport seems to be running fine. I have not tested Hitman or any other game yet, but I see no signs of issues yet in these two games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since SLI is being discussed, can somebody please give me a list of all the pros and cons of SLI? I've no experience with it, and I'd like to know them before I start planning on going for it. Even links to articles or other posts would do the job, as long as the required info is there.
> Thank you.


Always done it! have it and will always go for it!








As the technology matures less and less issues arise!
I was an early adopter and will always be a SLI enthusiast!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## phrank

Is the titan z considered sli? I ask because everywhere I read it says 4 way sli with 2 cards? Do you think one titan z would play titan fall?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrank*
> 
> Is the titan z considered sli? I ask because everywhere I read it says 4 way sli with 2 cards? Do you think one titan z would play titan fall?


Yes, its 2 GPU's in one PCB interlinked, so, its SLI! Titanfall doesn't like SLI very much and why would you spend 3K on a card, when you can spend less than half and have more performance?


----------



## phrank

No, bought both the evga titan black sc x2 and evga titan z sc(heavily discounted). With that being said I'm having a tuff time deciding which to keep. I need some guidance, so thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrank*
> 
> No, bought both the evga titan black sc x2 and evga titan z sc(heavily discounted). With that being said I'm having a tuff time deciding which to keep. I need some guidance, so thanks for your input guys.










You bought both? Why?

It's an easy decision. Keep the Blacks, send back the Z and buy a third Black whilst you're at it.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrank*
> 
> No, bought both the evga titan black sc x2 and evga titan z sc(heavily discounted). With that being said I'm having a tuff time deciding which to keep. I need some guidance, so thanks for your input guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bought both? Why?
> It's an easy decision. Keep the Blacks, *send back the Z and buy a third Black whilst you're at it.*


And still keep enough money to pay us all a drink!








Joking aside keep the Z if you have space problems in your case, otherwise if your blacks are good clockers consider going water!
On the other hand if the Z IS a good clocker, go the same route: water! get a waterblock and please: *HAVE FUN!!!!*








But i cannot stress this enough: COLD IS YOUR CARDS BEST FRIEND! the colder the card is, the less problems you will have in the long run! HEAT KILLS!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Silent Scone

My third Hydro is coming this afternoon









Three GK110 is the sweet spot for 4K IMO, two just won't do


----------



## phrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> And still keep enough money to pay us all a drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside keep the Z if you have space problems in your case, otherwise if your blacks are good clockers consider going water!
> On the other hand if the Z IS a good clocker, go the same route: water! get a waterblock and please: *HAVE FUN!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i cannot stress this enough: COLD IS YOUR CARDS BEST FRIEND! the colder the card is, the less problems you will have in the long run! HEAT KILLS!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I'll take your word and go liquid cooled, but what are you referring to as "good clockers?"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bought both? Why?
> 
> It's an easy decision. Keep the Blacks, send back the Z and buy a third Black whilst you're at it.


Again, I got the Z at a killer price to where it would cost more to just have gotten a third black card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrank*
> 
> I'll take your word and go liquid cooled, but what are you referring to as "good clockers?"
> Again, I got the Z at a killer price to where it would cost more to just have gotten a third black card.


Good clockers = high [email protected] voltage


----------



## Silent Scone

Has anyone had the stones to have a play with a Z yet? I'm assuming they're also locked down to 1.2v


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phrank*
> 
> No, bought both the evga titan black sc x2 and evga titan z sc(heavily discounted). With that being said I'm having a tuff time deciding which to keep. I need some guidance, so thanks for your input guys.


Pictures please!

It really depends on what you wanna do with them.


----------



## Silent Scone

It would seem the only adjustable fittings suitable for the Hydro Swiftechs are the 11-18mm Swiftech fittings which I can't find anywhere in the UK. Frozen CPU it is then...


----------



## phrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Has anyone had the stones to have a play with a Z yet? I'm assuming they're also locked down to 1.2v


Good question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Pictures please!
> 
> It really depends on what you wanna do with them.


I posted photos of the titan blacks on eBay, give it a search and look for my name. The Z is on it's way.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lol... reminds me of the early days of my time in this thread, back when we were still trying to figure out if we could even do 1.212....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stutters? Yes... Though I find the more load you put on the cards the less of an issue they become. *Also, look into D3Doverrider, its triple buffering, which is also built into Riva Tuner.* It can help smooth out that SLI stuttering in titles with lacking support (anything made in Unreal 3)


Sorry for the late reply, I checked this in RivaTuner and I can't find it. Where is it exactly? I googled and did not find anything as well. I think I am using the latest version of RivaTuner, the one that came in Afterburner 3.1.

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, I checked this in RivaTuner and I can't find it. Where is it exactly? I googled and did not find anything as well. I think I am using the latest version of RivaTuner, the one that came in Afterburner 3.1.
> 
> Thanks!


Skupp meant this:

D3DOverriderDX11.zip 288k .zip file


----------



## Silent Scone

Can anyone find a high res photo of the Titan-Z PCB?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Skupp meant this:
> 
> D3DOverriderDX11.zip 288k .zip file


Thanks man.









I extracted the file and what do I do afterwards? I was expecting for a readme file but it greeted me with a bunch of files!

OH it went under my hidden systray xD


----------



## OccamRazor

*Gigabyte Titan Black* owners PM me to test bios please!


----------



## Silent Scone

Razor, is there a bios for the Hydro Copper specifically? I might be on to a good one here. 1300 core at boost, on pants stock bios

Ignore overall, not even trying but good base with this one. That's two out of three that do 2ghz mem









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3456914?

Maybe the Hynix is loose as a goose on these 6GB Blacks


----------



## Silent Scone

Can anyone else confirm Black results?

This memory seems to just keep going.......

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3457090?


----------



## Silent Scone

.... and climbing

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3457137?

I'll stop spamming now







. I think people are really missing a trick with these. Shame they're volt locked.


----------



## Jpmboy

That's pretty amazing Scone. >2k on the memory and still stock volts - right? Good point re: loose/tight.

Anyone know of a vram-specific test? Heaven or valley @ 4K will give the memory a workout for sure.


----------



## Cylas

For comparison, my result with 1800MHz memory clock and 1350MHz core @ 1,2V. However, I am unfortunately in the CPU limit (3,6GHz), so I have only 65% load on the GPU.

Firestrike (Titan Black 1GPU)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Razor, is there a bios for the Hydro Copper specifically? I might be on to a good one here. 1300 core at boost, on pants stock bios
> 
> Ignore overall, not even trying but good base with this one. That's two out of three that do 2ghz mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3456914?
> 
> Maybe the Hynix is loose as a goose on these 6GB Blacks


No, send me the bios then!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cylas*
> 
> For comparison, my result with 1800MHz memory clock and 1350MHz core @ 1,2V. However, I am unfortunately in the CPU limit (3,6GHz), so I have only 65% load on the GPU.
> 
> Firestrike (Titan Black 1GPU)


uhhhhhh, unrecognized 8core/16thread CPU? Sirrrrrrrrrrrrr!

EDIT: I see now its a Xeon ES


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, send me the bios then!


Will do dude









With power stabilised this one should get a little bit more on the core as well.

My Ti did 1350 though so I'm hoping it does a little more. I tried 750+ offset and although it was artifacting and error correction would have been kicking in it hadn't crashed.

Need to beat my old ref graphics score of 42280


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's pretty amazing Scone. >2k on the memory and still stock volts - right? Good point re: loose/tight.
> 
> Anyone know of a vram-specific test? Heaven or valley @ 4K will give the memory a workout for sure.


Yah, well, with the 75mv offset available on core









I tried extreme as well which is a little more strenuous on the memory and it's fine at 2.1 still. I will try heaven as that's a good one for VRAM too if my experience with it is anything to go by


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

I've only started playing Watch Dogs and keep getting drops to below 35FPS even with no AA/FXAA (other settings are maxed out). My GPU is running at 1202/6008 MHz at 1.225v with LLC disabled and my CPU is at 4.4GHz and the game is run from an SSD.

I am wondering how these drops can be prevented (and kept to a minimum of 50FPS at all times) and whether it would help if I overclock the memory to 7000 MHz (my card can do a maximum of 7508 in Valley), even if that means lowering core clock by a certain amount.

I'm currently using 337.50 drivers (the later versions cause problems in my system which is surprising since I've never had a case of bad drivers) and am using a 1080p/60Hz screen, if it helps to solve the issue. Please do not hesitate to ask for information if required and if I have not provided it in this post already.

Thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's an issue with Ubisofts engine and the way it streams textures, just lower texture quality or don't play it. It's broken for everyone


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> I've only started playing Watch Dogs and keep getting drops to below 35FPS even with no AA/FXAA (other settings are maxed out). My GPU is running at 1202/6008 MHz at 1.225v with LLC disabled and my CPU is at 4.4GHz and the game is run from an SSD.
> I am wondering how these drops can be prevented (and kept to a minimum of 50FPS at all times) and whether it would help if I overclock the memory to 7000 MHz (my card can do a maximum of 7508 in Valley), even if that means lowering core clock by a certain amount.
> I'm currently using 337.50 drivers (the later versions cause problems in my system which is surprising since I've never had a case of bad drivers) and am using a 1080p/60Hz screen, if it helps to solve the issue. Please do not hesitate to ask for information if required and if I have not provided it in this post already.
> Thank you.


Hi Ahnaf! Its true what "Silent Scone" is saying, the engine code needs a big patch (a little bird told me they were currently working on one but i cant really confirm it)
But as a conscience relief, OC your mem and try it, (it might work, you can never know...







) that way you know you tried everything you could!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's an issue with Ubisofts engine and the way it streams textures, just lower texture quality or don't play it. It's broken for everyone


True!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Silent Scone

Ed, I'm at work at the moment but will send the BIOS over tonight at some stage.

Cheers


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ed, I'm at work at the moment but will send the BIOS over tonight at some stage.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's an issue with Ubisofts engine and the way it streams textures, just lower texture quality or don't play it. It's broken for everyone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi Ahnaf! Its true what "Silent Scone" is saying, the engine code needs a big patch (a little bird told me they were currently working on one but i cant really confirm it)
> But as a conscience relief, OC your mem and try it, (it might work, you can never know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that way you know you tried everything you could!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Thanks guys.

On a related note, can we ever expect PC games to be not broken from release day? It seems that almost every game these days require a new GPU driver update or a patch update to run even remotely properly. Having some of the latest and most expensive PC hardware and still not being able to get the best experience makes me sad.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> On a related note, can we ever expect PC games to be not broken from release day? It seems that almost every game these days require a new GPU driver update or a patch update to run even remotely properly. Having some of the latest and most expensive PC hardware and still not being able to get the best experience makes me sad.


The more complex things become, more difficult it is to make things work in a very short time!
Time is money so most of the games come out unfinished or at best unpolished, in an effort to have more time to finish it but at the same time already making money...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The more complex things become, more difficult it is to make things work in a very short time!
> Time is money so most of the games come out unfinished or at best unpolished, in an effort to have more time to finish it but at the same time already making money...


Sighs.

But postponing the release date by some time and releasing the best version on release day won't decrease sales, it would just defer the cash inflow by aforementioned amount of time. Why is that so bad so for them?

And I guess if they were to release the perfect product, they'd start pricing them accordingly, like Apple does?

There's no winning for us it seems.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sighs.
> 
> But postponing the release date by some time and releasing the best version on release day won't decrease sales, it would just defer the cash inflow by aforementioned amount of time. Why is that so bad so for them?
> 
> And I guess if they were to release the perfect product, they'd start pricing them accordingly, like Apple does?
> 
> There's no winning for us it seems.


Postponing the release date means more money spent, money they dont have... As soon the game reaches beta state, they already start to rush up for release!
Games are already expensive, if they become more expensive then who will buy them? With pirated copies already on the same game release day...
Apple HAS a lot of money, game companies dont (most of them anyway) they produce games with tight budgets and time frames and sometimes in difficult situations like 4A games being forced to smuggle working chairs into Ukraine from Russia (due to those chairs price) and being forced out of their rented studio by "strange men with guns" and electricity shortage... (and in the middle of THQ bankruptcy process...







)
But still they came out with an excellent Metro Last Light!


----------



## Silent Scone

I remember reading about 4A when someone went to interview them. They were tiny horrible plastic school chairs lol.

With them and independent studios in Poland like CD Projekt RED, I find excuses from publishers with such big budgets very difficult to take seriously.

There are fundamental things wrong with Ubisofts AnvilNex and derived Disrupt engines. Seeing as AC4 suffers much of the same stuttering issues seen in Watch Dogs. I almost feel sorry for them when there are enthusiastic users, some times of which are half the age of the programmers, remedying these issues in their spare time.

Never has a wake up call been more needed IMO


----------



## XFaega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> And I guess if they were to release the perfect product, they'd start pricing them accordingly, like Apple does?.


Apple products are just as flawed. Apple is good at hiding flaws.


----------



## Silent Scone

Here you go Ed









ta

GK110TitanBlackHydroCopper.zip 140k .zip file


All three do 2ghz memory


----------



## Silent Scone

340s really are unstable for me. That's twice I've tried them briefly and twice they've bombed my machine. Not had any issues previously


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Postponing the release date means more money spent, money they dont have... As soon the game reaches beta state, they already start to rush up for release!
> Games are already expensive, if they become more expensive then who will buy them? With pirated copies already on the same game release day...
> Apple HAS a lot of money, game companies dont (most of them anyway) they produce games with tight budgets and time frames and sometimes in difficult situations like 4A games being forced to smuggle working chairs into Ukraine from Russia (due to those chairs price) and being forced out of their rented studio by "strange men with guns" and electricity shortage... (and in the middle of THQ bankruptcy process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> But still they came out with an excellent Metro Last Light!


Thanks for the clarification Ed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XFaega*
> 
> Apple products are just as flawed. Apple is good at hiding flaws.


I've read that they invest more into optimizing their software with their hardware, which is why iPhones have much fewer issues than its contemporary Android offerings. Could you please name some of the significant flaws in iPhones?

I've never actually used an iPhone, but I'd love to try one out at least to see what the fuss is all about (got my S4 for the same reason and I'm probably never buying an Android that is not Samsung).

I just went through KitGuru's review of the ROG Swift PG278Q screen. The heartbreaking part was realizing that even a 780Ti SLI setup would not be able to keep a minimum of 60 FPS (let alone 144FPS) at 1440p in games when graphics settings are maxed out (except AA of course).

How exactly does Adaptive vSync work? Should I keep in-game vSync turned on or off when I enable it manually from the Nvidia Control Panel?
I kept in-game vSync off and Adaptive vSync enabled. The FPS stays at 61 or below, but I still get tearing in both Hitman and Tomb Raider. How do I solve this? Thank you.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ve read that they invest more into optimizing their software with their hardware, which is why iPhones have much fewer issues than its contemporary Android offerings. Could you please name some of the significant flaws in iPhones?
> 
> I've never actually used an iPhone, but I'd love to try one out at least to see what the fuss is all about (got my S4 for the same reason and I'm probably never buying an Android that is not Samsung).
> 
> I just went through KitGuru's review of the ROG Swift PG278Q screen. The heartbreaking part was realizing that even a 780Ti SLI setup would not be able to keep a minimum of 60 FPS (let alone 144FPS) at 1440p in games when graphics settings are maxed out (except AA of course).
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly does *Adaptive vSync* work? Should I keep *in-game vSync turned on or off when I enable it manually from the Nvidia Control Panel*?
> I kept *in-game vSync off and Adaptive vSync enabled*. The FPS stays at 61 or below, but I still get tearing in both Hitman and Tomb Raider. How do I solve this? Thank you.


When VSync is enabled and the frame rate drops below the monitor's refresh rate, the frame rate fluctuates wildly, causing visible stuttering.
When VSync is disabled in-game, screen tearing is observed when the frame rate exceeds the refresh rate of the display (120 frames per second on a 60Hz display, for example). This causes screen-wide horizontal tears whenever the camera or viewpoint moves horizontally or vertically. This too can cause eye strain and headaches, but more often than not it is merely a blot on the experience, distracting players and ruining immersion.
Adaptive VSync fixes both problems by unlocking the frame rate when below the VSync cap, which reduces stuttering, and by locking the frame rate when performance improves once more, thereby minimizing tearing.
But... it depends on game engine, better yet ALL V-sync depends on game engine implementations AND monitor used...
I had 60hz monitors in the past and today i have 144hz panels and all i can say is with a few exceptions (Dead Space comes to mind...) i NEVER turn V-sync on...









Cheers

Ed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> When VSync is enabled and the frame rate drops below the monitor's refresh rate, the frame rate fluctuates wildly, causing visible stuttering.
> When VSync is disabled in-game, screen tearing is observed when the frame rate exceeds the refresh rate of the display (120 frames per second on a 60Hz display, for example). This causes screen-wide horizontal tears whenever the camera or viewpoint moves horizontally or vertically. This too can cause eye strain and headaches, but more often than not it is merely a blot on the experience, distracting players and ruining immersion.
> Adaptive VSync fixes both problems by unlocking the frame rate when below the VSync cap, which reduces stuttering, and by locking the frame rate when performance improves once more, thereby minimizing tearing.
> But... it depends on game engine, better yet ALL V-sync depends on game engine implementations AND monitor used...
> I had 60hz monitors in the past and today i have 144hz panels and all i can say is with a few exceptions (Dead Space comes to mind...) i NEVER turn V-sync on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I am using a 60Hz panel and am not getting another monitor in the foreseeable future. How do you suggest I handle the problem?

P.S. I've also tried setting a 60FPS cap via D3DOverrider and turned all sorts of vSync off which should have acted like Adaptive vSync I think, but I still got tearing.

Thank you.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that they invest more into optimizing their software with their hardware, which is why iPhones have much fewer issues than its contemporary Android offerings. Could you please name some of the significant flaws in iPhones?
> 
> *I've never actually used an iPhone, but I'd love to try one out at least to see what the fuss is all about* (got my S4 for the same reason and I'm probably never buying an Android that is not Samsung).
> 
> I just went through KitGuru's review of the ROG Swift PG278Q screen. The heartbreaking part was realizing that even a 780Ti SLI setup would not be able to keep a minimum of 60 FPS (let alone 144FPS) at 1440p in games when graphics settings are maxed out (except AA of course).
> 
> How exactly does Adaptive vSync work? Should I keep in-game vSync turned on or off when I enable it manually from the Nvidia Control Panel?
> I kept in-game vSync off and Adaptive vSync enabled. The FPS stays at 61 or below, but I still get tearing in both Hitman and Tomb Raider. How do I solve this? Thank you.


Just pop on down to your local T-Mobile store and tell them you want to test drive their network. They'll give you an iPhone 5S and a full week to use their network totally free of charge. You'll need a credit card for an authorization but they don't actually charge anything. Just saw a Youtube video review of it last night, seemed really neat...

EDIT - Sorry but apparently you have to order the phone online. Here's the link: http://explore.t-mobile.com/test-drive-free-trial


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just pop on down to your local T-Mobile store and tell them you want to test drive their network. They'll give you an iPhone 5S and a full week to use their network totally free of charge. You'll need a credit card for an authorization but they don't actually charge anything. Just saw a Youtube video review of it last night, seemed really neat...


Thanks for the advice, but unfortunately we do not have any of those facilities in my country.

What attracts me the most about iPhones is that it is lag-free all the time. Or at least that is what other users have told me.

I've recently rooted my S4 and now always keep it downclocked to 250MHz/500MHz to conserve battery. While that goal is successfully achieved and I am loving the prolonged battery life, I have to bear with the inevitable lag. I would actually like it if I didn't have to sacrifice one thing to get another.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, duh! Sorry, didn't bother to look where you are! Well, its useful info to any American members here on OCN that would like to try out the iPhone 5s...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I am using a 60Hz panel and am not getting another monitor in the foreseeable future. How do you suggest I handle the problem?
> 
> P.S. I've also tried setting a 60FPS cap via D3DOverrider and turned all sorts of vSync off which should have acted like Adaptive vSync I think, but I still got tearing.
> 
> Thank you.


If you are getting tearing in all the games and you tried everything (as you did) its the monitor that never correctly syncs with the card!
If its only in some games then its game engine related and you have to look for a solution (i always google it!







), IF there is one for that particular game!

Cheers

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Here you go Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ta
> 
> GK110TitanBlackHydroCopper.zip 140k .zip file
> 
> 
> All three do 2ghz memory


Ok, test it and give me feedback!









skyn3tTitanBlackHydroCopper.zip 140k .zip file


Cheers

Ed


----------



## Silent Scone

It's bricked....................



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just kidding, will give it a go this afternoon














Thanks Ed.

Are there any other ones yet for Titan Black?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's bricked....................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, will give it a go this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ed.
> Are there any other ones yet for Titan Black?












Not that i am aware of, still the same version!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, duh! Sorry, didn't bother to look where you are! Well, its useful info to any American members here on OCN that would like to try out the iPhone 5s...


It's okay, no need to apologize.









Sorry to bother you with this, but do you know somebody on OCN who can help me fix some issues with my S4? I can't find anything about it on Google and I need some personalized advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you are getting tearing in all the games and you tried everything (as you did) its the monitor that never correctly syncs with the card!
> If its only in some games then its game engine related and you have to look for a solution (i always google it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), IF there is one for that particular game!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Turning on vSync in the game fixes it, if that is included in trying 'everything'. But that kind of ruins the purpose of Adaptive vSync, doesn't it?

This is all very confusing.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> It's okay, no need to apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bother you with this, but do you know somebody on OCN who can help me fix some issues with my S4? I can't find anything about it on Google and I need some personalized advice.
> Turning on vSync in the game fixes it, if that is included in trying 'everything'. But that kind of ruins the purpose of Adaptive vSync, doesn't it?
> 
> This is all very confusing.


Yes, but you need 60hz smooth no tearing right? adaptive V-sync is a nvidia gimmick, it only works well in old games...








Instead of D3Doverrider try this:

Right click on RTSS icon in here and click "show":



Then choose your game.exe and set "60" in the frame limiter



Check again after setting everything back to defaults in nvidia control panel, RTSS is newer than D3Doverrider, so it might fir better than the latter!
You could also take a look at nvidia inspector settings and fiddle with its driver settings! http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/nvidia_inspector_download.html
If only you were down the block i would gladily go to your house and help you out but Bangladesh is a little far away for me!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I remember reading about 4A when someone went to interview them. They were tiny horrible
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> plastic school chairs lol.
> 
> With them and independent studios in Poland like CD Projekt RED, I find excuses from publishers with such big budgets very difficult to take seriously.
> 
> There are fundamental things wrong with Ubisofts AnvilNex and derived Disrupt engines. Seeing as AC4 suffers much of the same stuttering issues seen in Watch Dogs. I almost feel sorry for them when there are enthusiastic users, some times of which are half the age of the programmers, remedying these issues in their spare time.
> 
> Never has a wake up call been more needed IMO


and yet the metro:LL Linux patch is basically broken for 99% of distros & MAC OS...

Ubisoft FAILED HARD, just like they normally do with their PC ports. Best part of all of this? We finally have hard evidence that ubisoft is actively reducing the quality of PC graphics so that console looks better by comparison: Far Cry 4 "console will look just as good as PC".... I wonder if The Division is going to look like high texture minecraft when all said & done.

Promises not kept:

4K textures
Surround
Eyefinity
working game.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> and yet the metro:LL Linux patch is basically broken for 99% of distros & MAC OS...
> 
> Ubisoft FAILED HARD, just like they normally do with their PC ports. Best part of all of this? We finally have hard evidence that ubisoft is actively reducing the quality of PC graphics so that console looks better by comparison: Far Cry 4 "console will look just as good as PC".... I wonder if The Division is going to look like high texture minecraft when all said & done.
> 
> Promises not kept:
> 
> 4K textures
> Surround
> Eyefinity
> working game.


True! The only good thing is that the modding community will come out with high res texture pack shortly after release as they always do!








Now, i don't doubt for a second that there is a $$$$$$$$$$$$$ move to slow down graphic improvements in the PC gaming to allow consoles to catch up to sell more units!
We have more than adequate hardware for all the games out there to be played over 100 fps!!!!
Dont know if you read this skupp but its very good and true: http://www.overclock.net/a/the-truth-about-fps

Cheers

Ed

And don't be a stranger man! lets keep in touch more often!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey do you guys cover the Titan black?

Had a question about the eVGA Titan Black Superclocked.
Has anyone got one, and are they worth it over the other Titan black's?

Was thinking about picking one up on the 15th to go with the 4790k...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey do you guys cover the Titan black?
> 
> Had a question about the eVGA Titan Black Superclocked.
> Has anyone got one, and are they worth it over the other Titan black's?
> 
> Was thinking about picking one up on the 15th to go with the 4790k...


I personally wouldn't pay a dime more for an SC model, as zero binning is done on these chips. It's a bios mod with an extra 50MHZ slapped on it. Now then, if you can get one for the same price, or less (some times SCs go for less for w/e reason, likely volume) do it.

My Vanilla Titans are SC edition... Why? Because that is all I could find at the time of purchase, and they were only $10 over MSRP of $999


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My Vanilla Titans are SC edition... Why? Because that is all I could find at the time of purchase, and they were only $10 over MSRP of $999


It is $50 dearer than the standard models here.
You think just get the standard Titan black, which brand MSI, ASUS or Gigabyte?

The Gigabyte is the Ghz edition, it costs the same as the standard Titan Blacks from ASUS and MSI.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It is $50 dearer than the standard models here.
> You think just get the standard Titan black, which brand MSI, ASUS or Gigabyte?
> 
> The Gigabyte is the Ghz edition, it costs the same as the standard Titan Blacks from ASUS and MSI.


EVGA cards tend to fetch a small premium due to their amazing customer service. ASUS has piss poor customer service (in my experience) so, I would go with the GHZ.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ASUS has piss poor customer service (in my experience)


Don't say that, I just bought a Maximus 7 Hero..lol...

The Ghz it is, doesn't suffer from the same vram problem that the GTX780ti had?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Don't say that, I just bought a Maximus 7 Hero..lol...
> 
> The Ghz it is, doesn't suffer from the same vram problem that the GTX780ti had?


If by Vram problem you mean locked to 1.212V, then yes.

if by "vram problem" you mean this...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












then no, as it was never a problem, just a poorly crafted smear campaign, that just so happen to coincide with a batch of Chinese region GHZ 780Tis having misplaced stickers (no joke, this is what the rep told us here in the 780ti club)


----------



## Silent Scone

Love it when people say VRAM instead of VRM lol


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If by Vram problem you mean locked to 1.212V, then yes.
> 
> if by "vram problem" you mean this...


Nope.

I originally had a Gigabyte GTX780ti OC Windforce, from new it would produce green artifacts during 3D Mark 11 unless you underclocked the ram.
Games crashes etc, I had 3, being honest I never got to test the 3rd as the Windforce cooler was so bent none of the fans turned, that was seen when the guy at the shop went to test it before I drove the 45 minutes home again.

Handed my old stuff to my son for his "new" birthday rig and now looking at the titans.
Though ppl keep saying its just for the epeen and buy a GTX780ti instead, but I've had a bad run with them..lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Never read of a DOA 780Ti especially with RAM. Sure there are some but I will go as far as to say you must have some bad luck in life


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Never read of a DOA 780Ti especially with RAM. Sure there are some but I will go as far as to say you must have some bad luck in life


14 pages of the same problem with the Gigabyte model:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/688127/geforce-700-600-series/update-gtx-780ti-artifacting-crashing-gygabyte-windforce-gv-n78toc-3gd-oc-bad-batch-/1/

Though Titans are a lot more regulated in manufacturing from what I understand, hence why Gigabyte include the Windforce cooler in th box and not on the card..lol..


----------



## shrubbycoop

Curious if its safe to run another manufacturer's modded bios if you have the same card. For example, flashing an EVGA Titan Black bios onto an Asus Titan Black? I've done this before (with my original Titans) but never thought to ask if there was any risk involved.

I'm running a modded bios created from the original stock bios but l'd like to try some of the others I've seen.

ahnafakeef: If you're still seeing hangs and crashes, see if you can get a hang or crash dump I could look at. We should be able to figure it out with a full user dump or two...

Let me know.

Shrubbzz


----------



## Silent Scone

Depends.

I know some of the earlier original ASUS Titans used Samsung memory. Not sure on the Blacks, but if you flashed a BIOS with sammy memory to an EVGA one with Hynix, you'd run into a few problems lol.


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update Titan Black Edition.
> too little time to do some work but i did not forget about it.


What memory does this BIOS support? Hynix or Samsung? Thanks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> What memory does this BIOS support? Hynix or Samsung? Thanks.


I have seen you asking the same in EVGA forums, All blacks use a mix of Samsung and Hynix memory!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Silent Scone

Ed, thanks for the BIOS. Seems the core on this one is good for about 1340. Still, very impressed with the memory on the Blacks









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3479355?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ed, thanks for the BIOS. Seems the core on this one is good for about 1340. Still, very impressed with the memory on the Blacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3479355?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrubbycoop*
> 
> ahnafakeef: If you're still seeing hangs and crashes, see if you can get a hang or crash dump I could look at. We should be able to figure it out with a full user dump or two...
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Shrubbzz


I wish I could get a crash dump. Then I'd have a solid lead on what's causing the issue.

But unfortunately that is not the case. Currently, I'm only getting freezes in FIFA 14. It just freezes during a cutscene and stays like that for about a minute or so, and then returns to normal. It happens once every 30 minutes or so.

Tomb Raider and GRID Autosport ran fine for an hour or so that I've played them for. Haven't tested Hitman yet. Will try and test Wolfenstein ASAP.

Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it.









EDIT: Tomb Raider just crashed during a cutscene and my PC restarted right after the crash.

I have no idea what is going on with my PC right now, but this is extremely frustrating. Never have I had this many problems with playing games on my PC. Sighs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Love it when people say VRAM instead of VRM lol


Yeah... The rum was a bit thick in my blood last night. I was obviously thinking of VRMs, not VRAMs.


----------



## shrubbycoop

Have you tried registering a JIT debugger or attaching to the process with something like DebugDiag or Visual Studio? I haven't had a chance to read all the details of your issue so please disregard if you've tried this already but most debugging tools (AdPlus, DebugDiag, etc.) allow you to specify a rule to dump on.

AdPlus.vbs -crash -quiet -o c:\temp -pn

or use DebugDiag to create a crash rule through in it's GUI

Is it hanging the whole rig, or do you see windows dumping memory? I'm also curious if you've run any memory testing software like Memtest86. I had terrible issues very similar to what you describe due to a bad kit from Corsair.

I sure hope something turns up soon. There is nothing more maddening than this sort of issue.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrubbycoop*
> 
> Have you tried registering a JIT debugger or attaching to the process with something like DebugDiag or Visual Studio? I haven't had a chance to read all the details of your issue so please disregard if you've tried this already but most debugging tools (AdPlus, DebugDiag, etc.) allow you to specify a rule to dump on.
> 
> AdPlus.vbs -crash -quiet -o c:\temp -pn
> 
> or use DebugDiag to create a crash rule through in it's GUI
> 
> Is it hanging the whole rig, or do you see windows dumping memory? I'm also curious if you've run any memory testing software like Memtest86. I had terrible issues very similar to what you describe due to a bad kit from Corsair.
> 
> I sure hope something turns up soon. There is nothing more maddening than this sort of issue.


I have not done any of these and don't even know the meaning of half of what you said. Could you please give me a clear set of instructions on how to carry out the tests you are recommending me to perform?

Thank you.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have not done any of these and don't even know the meaning of half of what you said. Could you please give me a clear set of instructions on how to carry out the tests you are recommending me to perform?
> 
> Thank you.


I think he wants you to create a VBS script which would manipulate a debugging tool via powershell or cmd to force the creation of a dump log.


----------



## Silent Scone

1300/2050 Tri SLi. Not bad for 1.2v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3481391?


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I have seen you asking the same in EVGA forums, All blacks use a mix of Samsung and Hynix memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


All titan blacks come equipt with hynix & samsung mixed onto the PCB? It's not possible to receive a titan black that is equipt with only hynix or samsung as they all come mixed? The review here shows the black with hynix only. Am I missing something?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol yeah that'd be fun!

No only one RAM type per card. The memory obviously has it's own specific timings so mix matching VRAm would make for some very interesting performance


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol yeah that'd be fun!
> 
> No only one RAM type per card. The memory obviously has it's own specific timings so mix matching VRAm would make for some very interesting performance


That's what I thought. Back to my original question... Does the vBIOS "AsusTitanBlack-vBios" support Hynix or Samsung?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think he wants you to create a VBS script which would manipulate a debugging tool via powershell or cmd to force the creation of a dump log.


How do I do that?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How do I do that?


You are going to have to ask him, slightly above my pay grade. Iv'e just now started working with VBS & BAT scripts @ work.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

How can this be?!?
I got a new Titan Black and it performs worse than my previous original Titan!
I dialed the same clocks to get a comparision.
Batman AO -20FPS!
Crysis3 -10FPS!
Heaven Benchmark same score with same clocks.
The Black GK110 is a full GK110. Shouldn´t be the card ahead of my original Titan?
I even swept the drivers and did a clean install, but nothing seems to improve.
Broken card maybe?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> How can this be?!?
> I got a new Titan Black and it performs worse than my previous original Titan!
> I dialed the same clocks to get a comparision.
> Batman AO -20FPS!
> Crysis3 -10FPS!
> Heaven Benchmark same score with same clocks.
> The Black GK110 is a full GK110. Shouldn´t be the card ahead of my original Titan?
> I even swept the drivers and did a clean install, but nothing seems to improve.
> Broken card maybe?


Did you run the same drivers for both cards? Performance does change from driver set to driver set.

Cpu and system ram OC the same ?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> How can this be?!?
> I got a new Titan Black and it performs worse than my previous original Titan!
> I dialed the same clocks to get a comparision.
> Batman AO -20FPS!
> Crysis3 -10FPS!
> Heaven Benchmark same score with same clocks.
> The Black GK110 is a full GK110. Shouldn´t be the card ahead of my original Titan?
> I even swept the drivers and did a clean install, but nothing seems to improve.
> Broken card maybe?


same cpu and mobo correct? Same pci-e slot? Check the bios to verify nothing happen to pci-e configuration. Asus boards usually give you the option of pci-e gen 1, 2 or 3. it might happen to dialo back to one during the change. I would also try a clean install of drivers with a previous versions of nivdia drivers.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

Nevermind.... Today I learned that Cmos Clear is not the same as a fresh Mobo Bios Flash.


----------



## CptAhnungslos

But thanks anyway.
I have to say that this Forum/Community is really great and helpful.


----------



## remmer29

Colud you help me please?
I try to change the bios on my new Titan Black to skyn3t`s and evryrhing is all right, but the voltage is fixed to 1.1mv but in read me file (that i downloaded) said that it should be up to 1.121mv. all tuning action I`ve been doing throu MSI AB 3.0.1
Sorry for my English.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ended up going with the Gigabyte Ghz, I like the fact it comes with the additional cooler.
Might not use it, don't want all the hot air dumped inside a sealed case, but its good to have that option if you need it.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAhnungslos*
> 
> How can this be?!?
> I got a new Titan Black and it performs worse than my previous original Titan!
> I dialed the same clocks to get a comparision.
> Batman AO -20FPS!
> Crysis3 -10FPS!
> Heaven Benchmark same score with same clocks.
> The Black GK110 is a full GK110. Shouldn´t be the card ahead of my original Titan?
> I even swept the drivers and did a clean install, but nothing seems to improve.
> Broken card maybe?


Maybe you have vSync set to ON


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Colud you help me please?
> I try to change the bios on my new Titan Black to skyn3t`s and evryrhing is all right, but the voltage is fixed to 1.1mv but in read me file (that i downloaded) said that it should be up to 1.121mv. all tuning action I`ve been doing throu MSI AB 3.0.1
> Sorry for my English.


I would re-install your GPU drivers. It's a common solution to post-bios-flash issues.


----------



## shrubbycoop

ahnafakeef:

Nothing as difficult as that









Download debugging tools for windows:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff551063(v=vs.85).aspx

If it doesn't allow the link search for "debugging tools for windows". It was the first link in Bing. Use option 3 on that page "As a standalone toolset". Deselect everything except "debugging tools for windows". (you'll uninstall it at the end)
Once installed, open an elevated command prompt (run as administrator) and change directory to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\8.1\Debuggers\x86" (default install location on my win 8 64 bit rig)
Start the game
Switch back to windows
Launch Task Manager if you don't know the name of the executable and find it.
Use the executable name in this command line"

Adplus -crash -pn "" -quiet -o "C:\temp"

Go back and crash the game and check that directory for the memory dumps files. A couple of things. Remember to remove the < > around the process name in the command line. If you're getting a hang instead of a crash, change -crash to -hang and add -r "3" "15" This will create 3 dumps 15 seconds apart. Hang the app and watch for the dumps to be created. I can them look through them for you. If you have trouble with anything let me know.


----------



## shrubbycoop

Forgot to add make sure c:\temp exists before running the command. It will not create the folder


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrubbycoop*
> 
> Forgot to add make sure c:\temp exists before running the command. It will not create the folder


So this debuggin tool can be told to pretty much record anything, right? Iv'e been having some strange hitching recently that I think may be due to multiple rapid power outages doing damage to my memory/SSDs (I have a whole house surge protector, & a surge protector on my computer, but i'm paranoid)


----------



## shrubbycoop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So this debuggin tool can be told to pretty much record anything, right? Iv'e been having some strange hitching recently that I think may be due to multiple rapid power outages doing damage to my memory/SSDs (I have a whole house surge protector, & a surge protector on my computer, but i'm paranoid)


If you think your motherboard RAM or your GPU RAM has been physically damaged, memtest86 will easily find it for the motherboard RAM (I'm sure there's a equivalent app for GPU RAM) It's what the memory makers ask you to run before RMA.

If you suspect power surges / interruptions are causing your issue, a memory dump will not help much. It's good for finding errors, contention, blocking etc. It just basically dumps everything in memory at the time it dumps, that your app is either using or allocated. You can then analyze that blueprint of time to find the conflict, usually.


----------



## shrubbycoop

In fact, if you use DebugDiag (http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40336) it will parse the output for you and run some default analysis. The instructions are slightly different because it has a UI to create the rules, but you do the same thing. create a hang or crash dump rule and start it with the rule enabled..


----------



## dboythagr8

Question about the power setup for my 3x Titans. Currently I have them all hooked up using 3x 6+2pin+ 6pin cables. Each card has one power cable from the PSU with the just mentioned power connectors going into the cards.

Would it be better to instead use 6x 6+2pin cables to power these? Going this route each cable would have it's own input in the PSU versus my current setup where the cable is split.

Will this make any difference at all?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> All titan blacks come equipt with hynix & samsung mixed onto the PCB? It's not possible to receive a titan black that is equipt with only hynix or samsung as they all come mixed? The review here shows the black with hynix only. *Am I missing something?*


Yes, you didnt understand what i said and probably i didnt explained it properly; you can find different brands that use different memory in different cards batches!
ASUS, EVGA, MSI and Gigabyte are $$$$$ enough to choose their own memory brand upon manufacture, other brands just re-brand the cards they buy from nvidia!
ASUS uses Samsung but it might use Hynix (same bios BUT different at the same time because of memory timings BUT if the timings are the same time can be the same bios, remember your RAM...)IF the Samsung is very expensive or like EVGA in the past runs out of Samsung, both are very good memory brands but behave different with cold, thats why you have Samsung in the KPE's and Hynix in the Classys (although you can find Samsung in the Classys too)!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Colud you help me please?
> I try to change the bios on my new Titan Black to skyn3t`s and evryrhing is all right, but the voltage is fixed to 1.1mv but in read me file (that i downloaded) said that it should be up to 1.121mv. all tuning action I`ve been doing throu MSI AB 3.0.1
> Sorry for my English.


Did you reboot after flash? Re-install drivers then! If the issue persists report back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Question about the power setup for my 3x Titans. Currently I have them all hooked up using 3x 6+2pin+ 6pin cables. Each card has one power cable from the PSU with the just mentioned power connectors going into the cards.
> Would it be better to instead use 6x 6+2pin cables to power these? Going this route each cable would have it's own input in the PSU versus my current setup where the cable is split.
> Will this make any difference at all?


Dont worry about it your EVGA Supernova 1300 G2 can handle the situation! That is only applied when the PSU has a multi rail setup unlike the very good single rail PSU you got there!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Did you reboot after flash? Re-install drivers then! If the issue persists report back!


Yes I did that before and the only thing that helps me yestarday, was EVGA PrecisionX.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Yes I did that before and the only thing that helps me yestarday, was EVGA PrecisionX.


Privet!








Try this: Uninstall AB, delete AB installation folder inside Program files (x86), reboot, and re-install AB, do the voltmod (not the LLC part): *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE* and try again!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrubbycoop*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> n fact, if you use DebugDiag (http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40336) it will parse the output for you and run some default analysis. The instructions are slightly different because it has a UI to create the rules, but you do the same thing. create a hang or crash dump rule and start it with the rule enabled..


Thanks, i'm probably just paranoid. Memtest never finds any issues. It's probably just an unstable OC on something or another. Still though, regular power issues at home, even with redundant surge protectors is no good. I need to get a UPS, BUUUUUUUUT getting a UPS for a PC that can easily pull 1.5KW+ from the wall is expensive as hell. I may have to get a 1KW UPS for each PSU instead, since i'm running two.


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes, you didnt understand what i said and probably i didnt explained it properly; you can find different brands that use different memory in different cards batches!
> ASUS, EVGA, MSI and Gigabyte are $$$$$ enough to choose their own memory brand upon manufacture, other brands just re-brand the cards they buy from nvidia!
> ASUS uses Samsung but it might use Hynix (same bios BUT different at the same time because of memory timings BUT if the timings are the same time can be the same bios, remember your RAM...)IF the Samsung is very expensive or like EVGA in the past runs out of Samsung, both are very good memory brands but behave different with cold, thats why you have Samsung in the KPE's and Hynix in the Classys (although you can find Samsung in the Classys too)!


Understood. Does the vBIOS "AsusTitanBlack-vBios" support Hynix or Samsung? Could you ask skyn3t? I wouldn't want to flash my vBIOS unless the vBIOS supports Hynix. Thanks.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks, i'm probably just paranoid. Memtest never finds any issues. It's probably just an unstable OC on something or another. Still though, regular power issues at home, even with redundant surge protectors is no good. I need to get a UPS, BUUUUUUUUT getting a UPS for a PC that can easily pull 1.5KW+ from the wall is expensive as hell. I may have to get a 1KW UPS for each PSU instead, since i'm running two.


not to mention that said UPS would most likely have a very noise small fan that would completely destroy the blessing silence that us, wet feet







, have in our systems....I can't find any UPS in Brazil to suit my needs...The largest one without a fan is a 850w APC model that crashes with my dual tities loop during benchmark.....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> not to mention that said UPS would most likely have a very noise small fan that would completely destroy the blessing silence that us, wet feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , have in our systems....I can't find any UPS in Brazil to suit my needs...The largest one without a fan is a 850w APC model that crashes with my dual tities loop during benchmark.....


that is pretty much the #1 complaint on high wattage consumer grade UPSs..
Small 24/7 fan.


----------



## marc0053

You guys remember how to set a precision X profile to save overclock settings?
I've wasted at least 30 minutes on this.....


----------



## VSG

You mean the right click to save, left click to load profile part?


----------



## marc0053

I can't seem to set hotkeys to load profiles


----------



## VSG

I haven't tried that yet, definitely need to know how to do that. Best place to ask would be the Frozen Path Club I think.


----------



## marc0053

Vince strongly suggested to set profile hotkeys when doing LN2.
I'm trying to set up a few profiles in advance and going to start pouring again









Somebody in this thread about a year ago had explained how to set it up but I can't find it using the search tool


----------



## marc0053

I ended using MSI afterburner. it took me less than 1 minute to set up 2 profiles and hotkeys
I think EVGA could make this part a bit easier on Precision X or maybe it's just me on a typical Tuesday morning....lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Vince strongly suggested to set profile hotkeys when doing LN2.
> I'm trying to set up a few profiles in advance and going to start pouring again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody in this thread about a year ago had explained how to set it up but I can't find it using the search tool


Have you tried *FtW 420* ?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## SDhydro

Gunslinger had said something about setting different hotkeys For Changing gpu core speeds when running catzilla. I think it was in regards to lowering clocks to pass raymarch which is very taxing on the core clocks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried *FtW 420* ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


That's first person I'd talk to...


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's first person I'd talk to...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Have you tried *FtW 420* ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Gunslinger had said something about setting different hotkeys For Changing gpu core speeds when running catzilla. I think it was in regards to lowering clocks to pass raymarch which is very taxing on the core clocks


Thanks guys i will contact ftw420 and or gunslinger about it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks guys i will contact ftw420 and or gunslinger about it


My Brother Ric (Skyn3t) keeps asking for your whereabouts since that last pic you sent me last year benching outside your house in a snowstorm and i keep telling him you must be a Sasquatch by now...









Hope you are alright!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My Brother Skyn3t keeps asking for your whereabouts since that last pic you sent me last year benching outside your house in a snowstorm and i keep telling him you must be a Sasquatch by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Haha good times








Now it is in the mid 30s degree C and high humidity here in Ontario and snow is still 4-5 months away








I've been prepping some Kingpin cards for LN2 and did a few test trial runs.
Troubleshooting a few problems at the moment but it is progressing.

Here's my build log of the dedicated LN2 rig I've built.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494317/build-log-extreme-cooling-rig-markkas-2/0_20

Cheers and say hi to your brother for me


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Haha good times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is in the mid 30s degree C and high humidity here in Ontario and snow is still 4-5 months away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been prepping some Kingpin cards for LN2 and did a few test trial runs.
> Troubleshooting a few problems at the moment but it is progressing.
> 
> Here's my build log of the dedicated LN2 rig I've built.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494317/build-log-extreme-cooling-rig-markkas-2/0_20
> 
> Cheers and say hi to your brother for me


I will and stay "cool" (LN2)!


----------



## Sajin1337

Since Skyn3t & OccamRazor are unable to answer my question...

Anyone here run a EVGA GTX TITAN BLACK with Hynix memory that has successfully flashed the AsusTitanBlack-vBios without issue? Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Can I ask why you want to?


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can I ask why you want to?


Lol, is this a serious question?


----------



## Silent Scone

Er, yes. The PCBs are mostly all the same. Why flash to the ASUS.

My hydro copper BIOS that Razor posted might be better suited. Check your BIOS version...

He did explain this to you!


----------



## Sajin1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Er, yes. The PCBs are mostly all the same. Why flash to the ASUS


Version 80.80.4E.00.01
*Boost disable like always*
Core clock : 980 Mhz and 1006 Mhz
*Voltage unlocked 1.212v*
*Default power target with 100% slide 300W to 200% 600W*
Fan Idle at 20%
*Max fan speed adjustable to 100%*


----------



## VSG

It shouldn't be an issue given the reference PCB. Memory type will only matter if the bios has loose or tight timings but the effect when overclocked to the max will be the same.


----------



## h2spartan

What's a common asic quality score for Titan Black? Are they pretty random asic like any other gpu nvida puts out for gaming?

So I just got another one. My first was 77.9 and this one is 88.2.

This one is going to be on air until the corsair hg10 releases. But this higher asic SHOULD mean it will do better on air? Haven't tested it much as I just installed it.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What's a common asic quality score for Titan Black? Are they pretty random asic like any other gpu nvida puts out for gaming?
> 
> So I just got another one. My first was 77.9 and this one is 88.2.
> 
> This one is going to be on air until the corsair hg10 releases. But this higher asic SHOULD mean it will do better on air? Haven't tested it much as I just installed it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It boosts to 1163mhz @ 1.150v with no clocks adjusted on stock bios

Played a little black ops 2 multiplayer....

The temps are kind of meh but my itx case cooling is a wip....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I ended using MSI afterburner. it took me less than 1 minute to set up 2 profiles and hotkeys
> I think EVGA could make this part a bit easier on Precision X or maybe it's just me on a typical Tuesday morning....lol


In other news... EVGA is finally going to update PrecX... They will also be distributing it via Steam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sajin1337*
> 
> Version 80.80.4E.00.01
> *Boost disable like always*
> Core clock : 980 Mhz and 1006 Mhz
> *Voltage unlocked 1.212v*
> *Default power target with 100% slide 300W to 200% 600W*
> Fan Idle at 20%
> *Max fan speed adjustable to 100%*


I run asus bios on my vanilla EVGA titans, but i'm pretty sure *all* vanilla titans use Sammy modules.


----------



## dboythagr8

Hey guys. I keep getting the following error when playing BF4:
Quote:


> Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.


I have tried different drivers. Tried different SLI bridges. BF4 is what I mainly play so I haven't tried it on anything else, but it is pretty annoying. My entire screen will just lock up and I am forced to restart. Everything in my system is at stock clocks. What can be done to resolve this?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Hey guys. I keep getting the following error when playing BF4:
> I have tried different drivers. Tried different SLI bridges. BF4 is what I mainly play so I haven't tried it on anything else, but it is pretty annoying. My entire screen will just lock up and I am forced to restart. Everything in my system is at stock clocks. What can be done to resolve this?


Have you tried using Guru 3D "DDU"?(driver sweeper) that is one of the less common things to have crash. Total shot in the dark here, but it may be a registry issue that isn't bean cleansed when doing a driver reinstall... Could also be an OC instability caused issue, from any one of your components... CPU/memory/GPU.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Have you tried using Guru 3D "DDU"?(driver sweeper) that is one of the less common things to have crash. Total shot in the dark here, but it may be a registry issue that isn't bean cleansed when doing a driver reinstall... Could also be an OC instability caused issue, from any one of your components... CPU/memory/GPU.


No I haven't tried that utility.

All of my components are at their stock clocks as well. My PSU (1300w) should be plenty for my system especially when I haven't even OC'd yet. It's pretty frustrating.


----------



## L36

Yes skyn3t bios works on hynix based titan black.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Yes skyn3t bios works on hynix based titan black.


Yeah I used it on my first and it was fine.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Yes skyn3t bios works on hynix based titan black.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Yeah I used it on my first and it was fine.


As i said lots of times: same bios, same memory timings for different memory brands, just like in the motherboards ram!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## cravinmild

I was wondering if I could get some help from you guys/galls in locating areas on the titan pcb which need cooling. I know from looking at the base of my heatplate there are thermal pads on the vrm/vram and a couple of R33's but I have also heard you guys mention that waterblocks cool additional areas the stock heatplate does not. I also remember reading in this thread even waterblocks missed a couple of things which could have been cooled too. I would be very greatful if someone could take a moment to comment on my included pic (NOT my pic, pulled from google images) and point areas which could use some cooling in your opinions.

Thank you



I am trying to make a custom cooler for my card and wanted to make sure I included everything before I proceed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help from you guys/galls in locating areas on the titan pcb which need cooling. I know from looking at the base of my heatplate there are thermal pads on the vrm/vram and a couple of R33's but I have also heard you guys mention that waterblocks cool additional areas the stock heatplate does not. I also remember reading in this thread even waterblocks missed a couple of things which could have been cooled too. I would be very greatful if someone could take a moment to comment on my included pic (NOT my pic, pulled from google images) and point areas which could use some cooling in your opinions.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to make a custom cooler for my card and wanted to make sure I included everything before I proceed.




The hottest areas are all covered with the red/yellow areas: [R22] inductors, the 6 core mosfets,2 memory mosfets, the [R33] inductors (memory) forgotten with air/water blocks first rev( in this image [R47])







, memory and of course another forgotten hot area: the voltage controller itself (Max operating temperature 85C)!









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## h2spartan

Yay I finally got a titan black back plate from EVGA...seemed to take forever for them to get more in stock. Either that or they just sell that fast.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help from you guys/galls in locating areas on the titan pcb which need cooling. I know from looking at the base of my heatplate there are thermal pads on the vrm/vram and a couple of R33's but I have also heard you guys mention that waterblocks cool additional areas the stock heatplate does not. I also remember reading in this thread even waterblocks missed a couple of things which could have been cooled too. I would be very greatful if someone could take a moment to comment on my included pic (NOT my pic, pulled from google images) and point areas which could use some cooling in your opinions.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to make a custom cooler for my card and wanted to make sure I included everything before I proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hottest areas are all covered with the red/yellow areas: [R22] inductors, the 6 core mosfets,2 memory mosfets, the [R33] inductors (memory) forgotten with air/water blocks first rev( in this image [R47])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , memory and of course another forgotten hot area: the voltage controller itself (Max operating temperature 85C)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## spqmax

are the HC blocks for the TBlacks the same with the ones for the original Titans, i.e. are they actively cooling vrm/vram?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help from you guys/galls in locating areas on the titan pcb which need cooling. I know from looking at the base of my heatplate there are thermal pads on the vrm/vram and a couple of R33's but I have also heard you guys mention that waterblocks cool additional areas the stock heatplate does not. I also remember reading in this thread even waterblocks missed a couple of things which could have been cooled too. I would be very greatful if someone could take a moment to comment on my included pic (NOT my pic, pulled from google images) and point areas which could use some cooling in your opinions.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to make a custom cooler for my card and wanted to make sure I included everything before I proceed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hottest areas are all covered with the red/yellow areas: [R22] inductors, the 6 core mosfets,2 memory mosfets, the [R33] inductors (memory) forgotten with air/water blocks first rev( in this image [R47])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , memory and of course another forgotten hot area: the voltage controller itself (Max operating temperature 85C)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


it's too bad waterblocks don't actively cool the voltage controller, if I had to guess, they may actually get hotter than normal due to being stuck under the block.

spots to cool that are not normally covered with after market coolers: Iv'e started putting 1.5-2mm thick thermal pads between the backplate & the back of the VRM section... Why? Because Aquacomputer recommends this with their "active" back plates.


----------



## cravinmild

The copper backplate i made uses pads as well. I bought a 1/4 sheet .5mm most of which is used for contact for cooling or to prevent shorts from some of the higher pins sticking up on the back. I don't know how well it will work buts it's made and ready to go.


----------



## shrubbycoop

Is anybo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Er, yes. The PCBs are mostly all the same. Why flash to the ASUS.
> 
> My hydro copper BIOS that Razor posted might be better suited. Check your BIOS version...
> 
> He did explain this to you!


Perhaps it's the usual issue of needing to render video to correctly show your PCIe version, or perhaps multiple cards, but I noticed that your's says 1 and you have an X79 based MB. If you've already done so, please disregard, but I also have an X79 board, and after a fresh driver install I must update the registry to get full PCIe 3.0 speed. It's a problem (as you might know) that affects all x79 based boards. After correcting the registry there is a noticeable perf gain.

I forget where I got my copy but search for 'force-enable-gen3' for a handy utiliy that does this for you if you really are running at gen 1 speed.


----------



## cstkl1

So the best gpu waterblock for titan black is still EK right??


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's too bad waterblocks don't actively cool the voltage controller, if I had to guess, they may actually get hotter than normal due to being stuck under the block.
> 
> spots to cool that are not normally covered with after market coolers: Iv'e started putting 1.5-2mm thick thermal pads between the backplate & the back of the VRM section... Why? Because Aquacomputer recommends this with their "active" back plates.


did the same. It went from 76 C with the komodo block to 36-40 C with the EK and 1.5 mm pad on the vrm area...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> So the best gpu waterblock for titan black is still EK right??


yep. Ek.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> did the same. It went from 76 C with the komodo block to 36-40 C with the EK and 1.5 mm pad on the vrm area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Ek.


Saw ure post reply. I am getting some ek gtx780ti waterblock and Backplate for my blacks.

The thermalpads for the backplate are not standard?? So i need to buy them??
Btw do u have any pictures on where i should put the thermal pads at the back.

Ty


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Saw ure post reply. I am getting some ek gtx780ti waterblock and Backplate for my blacks.
> The thermalpads for the backplate are not standard?? So i need to buy them??
> Btw do u have any pictures on where i should put the thermal pads at the back.
> Ty


Here you go:



Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Ty btw

So the thermal pads is on the Yellow, Green and blue?? Thickness 1.5mm to 2mm??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ty btw
> 
> So the thermal pads is on the Yellow, Green and blue?? Thickness 1.5mm to 2mm??


I have them on those areas, although the best would be the whole red area making contact with the backplate! Thickness depends on the PCB contact surface with the backplate and the backplate itself (some have indents and some are straight on the inside)









Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I have them on those areas, although the best would be the whole red area making contact with the backplate! Thickness depends on the PCB contact surface with the backplate and the backplate itself (some have indents and some are straight on the inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


ok got it. Think i can ask the local distro of Ek. Afaik they have stock of all the thermal pads etc.
Ty again.

Now only got to wait for a month for everything to come together.

btw occam 4790k is simply awesome. i know most of u all are on x79 and waiting for x99. but for now DC strength on uncore and imc is just fantastic.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ok got it. Think i can ask the local distro of Ek. Afaik they have stock of all the thermal pads etc.
> Ty again.
> 
> Now only got to wait for a month for everything to come together.
> 
> btw occam 4790k is simply awesome. i know most of u all are on x79 and waiting for x99. but for now DC strength on uncore and imc is just fantastic.


----------



## cravinmild

__
https://flic.kr/p/krj5AD


__
https://flic.kr/p/krj5AD
 by cravinmild, on Flickr

This is what i covered on the back


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/krj5AD
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/krj5AD
> by cravinmild, on Flickr
> 
> This is what i covered on the back


Dont forget the core inductors back:



Cheers

Ed


----------



## cstkl1

oooh.. exactly what i needed

ty very much @cravinmild


----------



## cravinmild

LOL, seen that in your pic. I will change mine to include that also.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Silent Scone

Not being rude but aren't the padding instructions with the blocks? Back plate also


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not being rude but aren't the padding instructions with the blocks? Back plate also


EK only directs to cover the memory modules, but some of us have gone a bit nuts recently when it comes to lathering up pretty much everything on the back of the card. I personally have only put pads on the backs of the inductors & VRMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> did the same. It went from 76 C with the komodo block to 36-40 C with the EK and 1.5 mm pad on the vrm area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Ek.


It's hard to properly measure the VRM temps on these cards, specially once you put thermals on them, as a laser isn't going to pickup the VRMs its self, but doing this should make a difference based off of test results done with aquacomputer active back-plates, with & without padding.


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't recall putting any on the back of my Ti's for the back plates (obviously lacking the memory modules).

Seemed to work just fine and 30-35c load temps


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EK only directs to cover the memory modules, but some of us have gone a bit nuts recently when it comes to lathering up pretty much everything on the back of the card. I personally have only put pads on the backs of the inductors & VRMs.
> It's hard to properly measure the VRM temps on these cards, specially once you put thermals on them, as a laser isn't going to pickup the VRMs its self, but doing this should make a difference based off of test results done with aquacomputer active back-plates, with & without padding.


True, it is difficult. But at least I use the same methodology between the two blocks (komodo and ek) in the same system with the same load. I use the temp probe and place it on the area so the measurements are comparable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Saw ure post reply. I am getting some ek gtx780ti waterblock and Backplate for my blacks.
> 
> The thermalpads for the backplate are not standard?? So i need to buy them??
> Btw do u have any pictures on where i should put the thermal pads at the back.
> 
> Ty


Seems like Occam and others already help you out.







The thickness of the pads will depend on the blackplate. I use ek and 1.5 mm on the vrm and inductors.


----------



## skupples

Iv'e been thinking about embedding a temp sensor in between my PCB & waterblocks for some time now, just lazy I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't recall putting any on the back of my Ti's for the back plates (obviously lacking the memory modules).
> 
> Seemed to work just fine and 30-35c load temps


not a requirement, just us titan users being anal.


----------



## cravinmild

I'm going to drop temp probes down on front and back. With the two fan controllers and three more spots for probes on the mobo. My count gives me 14 available probes I can use. Figuring out how to adhere them is another story


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Iv'e been thinking about embedding a temp sensor in between my PCB & waterblocks for some time now, just lazy I guess.
> not a requirement, just us titan users being anal.


That's quite alright









Titans seem to run a few degrees warmer than Ti's anyway


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont forget the core inductors back:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


I've never installed a back plate before but I have an EVGA titan black back plate coming soon...Should I pad up the back using your instructions or is that only relevant to actively cooled back plates? Sorry for noob question...


----------



## bahadirkazan

Guys can we improve our Titans voltage more than 1300mV ?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I've never installed a back plate before but I have an EVGA titan black back plate coming soon...Should I pad up the back using your instructions or is that only relevant to actively cooled back plates? Sorry for noob question...


Its relevant for all back plates as heat transfer is optimized, even if its just 1C drop!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> Guys can we improve our Titans voltage more than 1300mV ?


Sure! in my SIG you have Zawarudo's tool and its covered in my guide: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE* , and in its own thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_100 if it doesnt work for you you have Rbby258 tool here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_100

Cheers

Ed

Team skyn3t


----------



## Silent Scone

*cough* Death Wish










I wouldn't go above 1.35v


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its relevant for all back plates as heat transfer is optimized, even if its just 1C drop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Thank you! Yeah, I figured it may not be a large drop in temp, but hey, every little bit helps. That's why I also got the high air flow bracket from EVGA. It will probably only shave off 1-2C as well.


----------



## h2spartan

What are the recommended thermal pads?

I'm not sure EVGA will send pads with the back plate but I'm not sure I want to use them if I can get better. If they are expensive, I don't really care, I just want the best/most effective.


----------



## cravinmild

Imo they were very expensive for what you get. 1/4 sheet 11stuff was close to$40 with shipping and all


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What are the recommended thermal pads?
> 
> I'm not sure EVGA will send pads with the back plate but I'm not sure I want to use them if I can get better. If they are expensive, I don't really care, I just want the best/most effective.


you can get a massive sheet of mid grade fujipoly for I think $30 at Performance PCs... FrozenCPU charges quite a bit more for the same thing. Fujipoly in half & full sheet ends up costing less than most of the pre-package Fobya & the like products. You can also get huge sheets of generic padding on Ebay.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you can get a massive sheet of mid grade fujipoly for I think $30 at Performance PCs... FrozenCPU charges quite a bit more for the same thing. Fujipoly in half & full sheet ends up costing less than most of the pre-package Fobya & the like products. You can also get huge sheets of generic padding on Ebay.


Are you sure the price is different? PPC seems to carry only the low and mid-grade fujipoly stuff while frozen carry all 3 (low, mid and high). Specs are different: 6.0 watt/mk, 11 and 17 watt/mk. The high end and mid can be quite expensive while the 6.0 watt/mk is relatively cheap and graded to around the same as the top thermal pastes out there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Are you sure the price is different? PPC seems to carry only the low and mid-grade fujipoly stuff while frozen carry all 3 (low, mid and high). Specs are different: 6.0 watt/mk, 11 and 17 watt/mk. The high end and mid can be quite expensive while the 6.0 watt/mk is relatively cheap and graded to around the same as the top thermal pastes out there.


Not positive. I know FCPU carries the super super high end (white) stuff, while PPC does not.

As it stands right now, PPC only has 2 types on their shelves, permium & Extreme. They use to carry three, as there was a notch below premium, labeled as "budget" or something.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *cough* Death Wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go above 1.35v


Oh no, good gracious...*cough* over 1,35V *cough* Blasphemy *cough*


----------



## Gabrielzm

On a side note nice review of devil's canyon:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8227/devils-canyon-review-intel-core-i7-4790k-and-i5-4690k/6

still waiting for x99


----------



## skupples

coffee or happy hour... hm....


----------



## Panther Al

Why not both?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I've pushed mine up to 1.4V (but with vdroop enabled) with no issues but of course I'm on water. On air I wouldn't go too far beyond the 1.212V stock voltage...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

What backplate could I use for the Gigabyte Titan Black, was going to use the Windforce cooler, but they don't include a back plate, Would of been nice.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios official update 07/13/2014
Quote:


> [Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club
> 
> vBios B1
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> 
> Titan Black HydroCopper
> 80.80.4E.00.90
> 
> 
> skyn3tTitanBlackHydroCopper.zip 141k .zip file
> 
> This bios can be also found on Occamrazor signature
> Thanks for all of you to continue supporting this thread.
> Thanks to my brother Occamrazor for Thread support.
> 
> My best for you.
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club


----------



## VSG

Hey look who's alive! How's it going, Ric?


----------



## MunneY

He lives!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey look who's alive! How's it going, Ric?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> He lives!


But of course HE lives! He´s my Brother! We always keep each other up to date, he knows what i know! He knows all that is been happening in all our threads!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey look who's alive! How's it going, Ric?


I'm doing great bro. Just reading the tread behind the curtain's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> He lives!


Very alive bro haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> But of course HE lives! He´s my Brother! We always keep each other up to date, he knows what i know! He knows all that is been happening in all our threads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ed knows how and where to find me. Once more this is home and always will be.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm doing great bro. Just reading the tread behind the curtain's.
> Very alive bro haha
> Ed knows how and where to find me. Once more this is home and always will be.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh no, good gracious...*cough* over 1,35V *cough* Blasphemy *cough*


I've seen at least 4 die with no more than 1.4v! One I even owned at a time with no issues at 1.3v. Guy that bought it pushed it further and bang. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, the VRMS are super weak. Just because it works now doesn't mean others will, or that yours won't die soon if you keep putting that through it


----------



## trawetSluaP

Just got my hands on an EVGA Titan Black SC and was wondering if I can use the Bios at the start of the thread. There's no mention if they're ok to use with the Black, just the normal Titan. Alternatively should I use the Titan Back Hydro Bios just posted even though I'm on air?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## skupples

Skyn3t just linked a revised titan black bioslike 12 hours ago.

To answer your question more directly... ONLY use a bios with black listed in the notes/ name.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Skyn3t just linked a revised titan black bioslike 12 hours ago.
> 
> To answer your question more directly... ONLY use a bios with black listed in the notes/ name.


That's the one I was referring to. Thanks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've seen at least 4 die with no more than 1.4v! One I even owned at a time with no issues at 1.3v. Guy that bought it pushed it further and bang. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, the VRMS are super weak. Just because it works now doesn't mean others will, or that yours won't die soon if you keep putting that through it


I'm pretty sure the myth about the Titan VRM's being "weak" has been well and truly busted at this point. Can they break? Sure, but it usually takes a lot of abuse to do so (at least if they are properly cooled). On air they will pop easily at high voltages...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the myth about the Titan VRM's being "weak" has been well and truly busted at this point. Can they break? Sure, but it usually takes a lot of abuse to do so (at least if they are properly cooled). On air they will pop easily at high voltages...


They definitely don't rival the power & redundancy of a Classified or similar, but they can sure as hell handle some heavy hits... When cooled properly.


----------



## L36

Can i use this new BIOS with my Asus titan black? Hydrocopers are not custom PCB right?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Always like that bro. How you doing my friend?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Skyn3t just linked a revised titan black bioslike 12 hours ago.
> 
> To answer your question more directly... ONLY use a bios with black listed in the notes/ name.


This


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've seen at least 4 die with no more than 1.4v! One I even owned at a time with no issues at 1.3v. Guy that bought it pushed it further and bang. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, *the VRMS are super weak*. Just because it works now doesn't mean others will, or that yours won't die soon if you keep putting that through it


Its funny you are telling ME that!








Ive seen cards die with stock voltages... Your enemy is HEAT not VOLTAGE!
I though i already had that cleared, the VRM´s are not weak (well not much!







) The main problem is some VRM components do NOT AGREE with our cards high price and bust over time (sustained cooking) or through exposure to excess heat!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Just got my hands on an EVGA Titan Black SC and was wondering if I can use the Bios at the start of the thread. There's no mention if they're ok to use with the Black, just the normal Titan. Alternatively should I use the Titan Back Hydro Bios just posted even though I'm on air?
> Thanks for any input.


Yap! the Hydro copper we released is fine for your cards!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the myth about the Titan VRM's being "weak" has been well and truly busted at this point. Can they break? Sure, but it usually takes a lot of abuse to do so (at least if they are properly cooled). On air they will pop easily at high voltages...


Yes my good Friend, too much voltage generates more current and more resistance leads to more heat and pop it goes indeed!









Hope you are fine Eric, happy to see you more around here, you know you can reach me any time for a chat right?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Always like that bro. How you doing my friend?
> This


I'm doing pretty well my friend! Just turned 26, just got a raise, & just turned my internship into a full time job that will pay for further schooling. So... Things are good, no complaints.

HOW U?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm doing pretty well my friend! *Just turned 26, just got a raise, & just turned my internship into a full time job* that will pay for further schooling. So... Things are good, no complaints.
> HOW U?


OK! Drinks on you!!!!









Congrats my Friend!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm doing pretty well my friend! Just turned 26, just got a raise, & just turned my internship into a full time job that will pay for further schooling. So... Things are good, no complaints.
> 
> HOW U?


I'm doing fine. Just working my hat off to get my things going. Congrats on your new job and now you can do much better from now on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> OK! Drinks on you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats my Friend!


Drink's where and when. Haha

Count me in.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm doing pretty well my friend! *Just turned 26*, just got a raise, & just turned my internship into a full time job that will pay for further schooling. So... Things are good, no complaints.
> 
> HOW U?


This is the part that really makes me jealous!


----------



## VSG

Why? I turned 26 in Feb, feel no different at all.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wait til you turn 35. 26 will seem like a lifetime ago...


----------



## cravinmild

lol you guys so young


----------



## skupples

Yeah... I spent 16-22 doing stupid stuff... really stupid stuff... Sooooo... Now I have to fast track.


----------



## MunneY

i feel old.... gonna be 29.

also, it saddens me to say i am now no longer a member of this club...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't think you have to own Titans to be a member here. You just gotta be a friggin BOSS is all!


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You just gotta be a friggin BOSS is all!


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You just gotta be a friggin BOSS is all!
Click to expand...

Reminds me I have to change the cat litter today


----------



## skupples




----------



## Ftimster

Anyone know how the xspc razer waterblocks do on the vrm cooling? Thanks finally going to flash my cards time two get that extra bang for buck


----------



## Nunzi

Ill tell you this im 46 & its a pleasure to be apart of this community, with such young people.

Best forums ever!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Ill tell you this im 46 & its a pleasure to be apart of this community, with such young people.
> 
> Best forums ever!!


Lol. im over 40 too but...


----------



## Silent Scone

But you like toned men? I don't follow?


----------



## VSG

Lol!

Ed, I knew you were into bodybuilding but that's incredible


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But you like toned men? I don't follow?


Of course you dont! this is MENS stuff!







Joking! Its me in the gym!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Ed, I knew you were into bodybuilding but that's incredible


I did powerlifting for a few years and then came back to bodybuilding due to a small back injury (didnt want ot risk anymore..







) with a 660 pounds deadlift, my weight was 190 pounds at the time and i was "rounder"







, ,now its 180 but no fat...


----------



## VSG

Ya, I tore a ligament in my left knee which pretty much stopped me from deadlifting or squats anymore. I can still push off 550 lbs off the legs on my back but have lost most muscle definition thanks to grad school and fast food!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Ill tell you this im 46 & its a pleasure to be apart of this community, with such young people.
> 
> Best forums ever!!


You'd be surprised how old some people are here. 60, 80, 20s, it's all over the place.

Yup, great community, agreed!


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Lol. im over 40 too but...


I approve of the bios you provided for my new Titan Black. I don't however, approve of your footwear...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I approve of the bios you provided for my new Titan Black. *I don't however, approve of your footwear*...


lol


----------



## Silent Scone

I just think it's going to be rather confusing to new visitors looking at 'recent images' and seeing some random ripped bloke









"Here, I show you _real_ Titan"


----------



## cravinmild

Haha I noticed the shoes too. Do they come in man too lol.

Kidding- that there is dedication, you must spend serious hours in the gym.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I approve of the bios you provided for my new Titan Black. I don't however, approve of your footwear...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Haha I noticed the shoes too. Do they come in man too lol.
> 
> Kidding- that there is dedication, you must spend serious hours in the gym.


WHAT?!?!?!? You dont like VANS?!!?!?! Really dude... i wear Vans since i was a kid!








And i WEAR them when i mod your bios so, there you have it!!!!


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!? You dont like VANS?!!?!?! Really dude... i wear Vans since i was a kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And i WEAR them when i mod your bios so, there you have it!!!!*


Haha I like that!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I just think it's going to be rather confusing to new visitors looking at 'recent images' and seeing some random ripped bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Here, I show you _real_ Titan"


Hey! Im everything BUT "random"...









*This thread is getting seriously off topic (sorry moderators)! Lets get into the tracks again guys!







*


----------



## skupples

Thread has gone Off The Wall.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Kkkkk I came to visit the forum today and I was like: wait a minute 53 messages in the titan club in like 24 hours what the hell happen... Surprise









Cheers folks and glad to see you alive and kicking sky.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thread has gone *Off The Wall*.


You nailed it Bro!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Kkkkk I came to visit the forum today and I was like: wait a minute 53 messages in the titan club in like 24 hours what the hell happen... Surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers folks and glad to see you alive and kicking sky.


Indeed Gabe! i just want to point out something for my Brother Ric if you don't mind:

_I know the stresses, the problems and the hassle you have overcome through out the years with tons of work, a Family to love and take care of and still manage to find time to work on the bios to see everybody happy in the GK110 threads sometimes cutting the sleep hours short!








I know i'm a sentimental guy with a short fuse and i keep saying this over and over but i'm going to say it again anyway:_

*I LOVE YOU MY DEAR BROTHER AND IM PROUD OF THE MAN YOU ALWAYS HAVE BEEN AND HAVE BECOME!!!!* *

**Please read this all of those who come here to our home (OCN) and accuse, think poorly of with envy or just being mean when state my Brother as a thief that plagiates or steals somebody elses work, put a hand in your conscience and be ashamed!*

_I will always put my life on the line for my Brother Ric as i never knew in my entire life someone more unselfish or with a nobler heart!







_

Sorry yall but i had to get that out of my chest!

Thanks

Occamrazor (Ed)


----------



## skupples




----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You nailed it Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed Gabe! i just want to point out something for my Brother Ric if you don't mind:
> 
> _I know the stresses, the problems and the hassle you have overcome through out the years with tons of work, a Family to love and take care of and still manage to find time to work on the bios to see everybody happy in the GK110 threads sometimes cutting the sleep hours short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know i'm a sentimental guy with a short fuse and i keep saying this over and over but i'm going to say it again anyway:_
> 
> *I LOVE YOU MY DEAR BROTHER AND IM PROUD OF THE MAN YOU ALWAYS HAVE BEEN AND HAVE BECOME!!!!* *
> 
> **Please read this all of those who come here to our home (OCN) and accuse, think poorly of with envy or just being mean when state my Brother as a thief that plagiates or steals somebody elses work, put a hand in your conscience and be ashamed!*
> 
> _I will always put my life on the line for my Brother Ric as i never knew in my entire life someone more unselfish or with a nobler heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Sorry yall but i had to get that out of my chest!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Occamrazor (Ed)


Hey, Haha kinda lost my words now. The only thing I can say is thank you all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Kkkkk I came to visit the forum today and I was like: wait a minute 53 messages in the titan club in like 24 hours what the hell happen... Surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers folks and glad to see you alive and kicking sky.


Thanks Gab. The motivation on this community and friendship is what keeps me alive and kicking here. By the way I'm right hand but my best kick is my left side







Haha.

PS : I need a TitanZ owner with a bit knowledge on Nvflash running from DOS to extract bios in order. Just a hit from any of you that come from 690. The bios has to be extracted and flashed the same order otherwise it will fail flashing. Bios 1 and 2 has different code and size.

Still kicking?


----------



## MunneY

You outta send @jamesWalt1 a message... He has 2 on his hands ATM


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Is Sky all ripped up too? Lol!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Is Sky all ripped up too? Lol!


many ppl have 6 and 8 pack right. I do have one pack.


Spoiler: sky pack: Spoiler!





LOL, nah me man j/k. I'm working on my 6's gonna get ripped like my bro soon.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can guarantee I'll NEVER look like your brother, lol! This is as ripped as I'm ever gonna be unfortunately!



I AM working on my killer beard however!


----------



## skupples

i'm still a skinny little prick, but my belly has grown to be disproportionate to the rest of my body, which is something I need to start working on. Kinda weird to see someone with a thumb & pink wrist with a size 36 waste.

TITANS.


----------



## Ftimster

Xspc razer titan water blocks any good on vrm cooling?? O ya im fat......


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Xspc razer titan water blocks any good on vrm cooling?? O ya im fat......


yes they are good. search titan block review in google and you will come up with a nice review of the blocks on extremerig.net

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/8/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> many ppl have 6 and 8 pack right. I do have one pack.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sky pack: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, nah me man j/k. I'm working on my 6's gonna get ripped like my bro soon.


Oh yeah!











*The skyn3t "Barbarian" Brothers* But without the 80's hairdo...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can guarantee I'll NEVER look like your brother, lol! *This is as ripped as I'm ever gonna be unfortunately!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM working on my killer beard however!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm still a skinny little prick, but my belly has grown to be disproportionate to the rest of my body, which is *something I need to start working on*. Kinda weird to see someone with a thumb & pink wrist with a size 36 waste.
> TITANS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gentlemen, if you really have the willpower to do it, i can help you! PM me!


----------



## Silent Scone

PM Razor for workout tips. He's good at flashing his bits


----------



## carlhil2

Man, this thread is STILL pumping, good stuff...


----------



## skupples




----------



## VSG

FYI new Precision-X is out: http://store.steampowered.com/app/268850


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> FYI new Precision-X is out: http://store.steampowered.com/app/268850


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


18 months later!

I'll get the non-steam-version. Because I like to not have to run steam for EVERYTHING.


----------



## MunneY

Just installed it and it will let you take the slider to 1300mv on the Titan... No hax required


----------



## trawetSluaP

Any ideas when the non-Steam version will be released?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just installed it and it will let you take the slider to 1300mv on the Titan... No hax required


interesting... Now I know why Jacob ignored that question last week.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Any ideas when the non-Steam version will be released?


Right now: http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## h2spartan

Crazy. Not sure if it works because I haven't tried it but the new precision allows my Titan Black to go up to 1.3v when enabling overvoltage. Not sure if it's just a software glitch or it actually works. Someone with better cooling can confirm and try it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Crazy. Not sure if it works because I haven't tried it but the new precision allows my Titan Black to go up to 1.3v when enabling overvoltage. Not sure if it's just a software glitch or it actually works. Someone with better cooling can confirm and try it?


with all the work different communities have done with trying to crack 780Ti/ Titan Black, I doubt it.

Would love to see someone stick a DMM in there.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> with all the work different communities have done with trying to crack 780Ti/ Titan Black, I doubt it.
> 
> Would love to see someone stick a DMM in there.


I hope it does! Here's a pic...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I hope it does! Here's a pic...


easy way to tell would be to see if it can run higher clocks than it use to. a .8 bump in voltage should allow another 100-200 mhz, easy.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> easy way to tell would be to see if it can run higher clocks than it use to. a .8 bump in voltage should allow another 100-200 mhz, easy.


HOly.....it does work!

At least my voltage is changed in precision x chart. I did an small adjustment and voltage is fluctuating between 1.225-1.231v

though I havent attempting higher clocks on this voltage because I'm scared!









My cooling is bad in my itx case....


----------



## VSG

Does that actually translate to a higher OC than before? Be careful if you are on air though! I wonder if this was unintentional if it does indeed work.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Does that actually translate to a higher OC than before? Be careful if you are on air though! I wonder if this was unintentional if it does indeed work.


I'm scared! My itx cooling is poor. We need someone else with better cooling to try.


----------



## MunneY

if they just gave me 1.3v for my 780 Ti's I'm gonna personally give @EVGA-JacobF Sexual Favors!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> if they just gave me 1.3v for my 780 Ti's I'm gonna personally give @EVGA-JacobF Sexual Favors!


You got water cooling on those 780 Ti cards, right? How is this working out for you?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> HOly.....it does work!
> 
> At least my voltage is changed in precision x chart. I did an small adjustment and voltage is fluctuating between 1.225-1.231v
> 
> though I havent attempting higher clocks on this voltage because I'm scared!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cooling is bad in my itx case....


Have you check the voltage applied in other software? You can use hwinfo64 to check that. It might be that precision is showing something that does not correspond to the actual applied voltage...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Have you check the voltage applied in other software? You can use hwinfo64 to check that. It might be that precision is showing something that does not correspond to the actual applied voltage...


Okay let me check...just a minute.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Have you check the voltage applied in other software? You can use hwinfo64 to check that. It might be that precision is showing something that does not correspond to the actual applied voltage...




says 1.225v but it fluctuates a lot though I didnt put any load on it!


----------



## VSG

While I don't trust software readouts fully, I have to say the party was short lived here









Likely just a bug unless Munney or anyone else can confirm higher OC with the added volts.


----------



## h2spartan

Thank you EVGA! Another reason to love them!









Hopefully it turns out to be real!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You got water cooling on those 780 Ti cards, right? How is this working out for you?


I'm sitting here waiting on my new pump to arrive so i can test it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm sitting here waiting on my new pump to arrive so i can test it.


lol this is pretty terrible luck. Here I am sitting on 2 pumps doing nothing


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm sitting here waiting on my new pump to arrive so i can test it.


Dangit! we need someone to get on this right away!









If it works for the Titan Black you would think it would work for 780 ti....I hope so.


----------



## skupples

if I remember correctly, the issue has always been massive instability when applying beyond 1.212V on 780Ti/Titan.

I SUMMON FORTH to remind me why their tricks didn't pan out.

@OccamRazor


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol this is pretty terrible luck. Here I am sitting on 2 pumps doing nothing


Yeah, i didn't bother testing mine before I stuck it in my build... stupid me. Sat on my desk for 6 weeks. I have 2 coming today, just gotta decide on which one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Dangit! we need someone to get on this right away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works for the Titan Black you would think it would work for 780 ti....I hope so.


Its been so long since I've run the TI, so I'll have to figure out what the top core clock is again real quick before I update. Someone here is definitely gonna be faster.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 
> 
> says 1.225v but it fluctuates a lot though I didnt put any load on it!


Just to clarify. The minimum max average fluctuations are pretty normal since when you start the hwinfo64 the gpu is not under stress and any time you go to the desktop (with the game in background) you take the load off the gpu. So not sure that is evidence of high voltage variance supplied to the card. It seems to me there still hope... Try this. Open the game and start playing. Quickly go to the desktop and initiate the hwinfo. Then back to game and play for a couple of minutes. Back to desktop and take the screenshot. The average should be close to the average voltage applied since the time corresponding to the no stress on the gpu would be very short.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Just to clarify. The minimum max average fluctuations are pretty normal since when you start the hwinfo64 the gpu is not under stress and any time you go to the desktop (with the game in background) you take the load off the gpu. So not sure that is evidence of high voltage variance supplied to the card. It seems to me there still hope... Try this. Open the game and start playing. Quickly go to the desktop and initiate the hwinfo. Then back to game and play for a couple of minutes. Back to desktop and take the screenshot. The average should be close to the average voltage applied since the time corresponding to the no stress on the gpu would be very short.


Alright, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Just to clarify. The minimum max average fluctuations are pretty normal since when you start the hwinfo64 the gpu is not under stress and any time you go to the desktop (with the game in background) you take the load off the gpu. So not sure that is evidence of high voltage variance supplied to the card. It seems to me there still hope... Try this. Open the game and start playing. Quickly go to the desktop and initiate the hwinfo. Then back to game and play for a couple of minutes. Back to desktop and take the screenshot. The average should be close to the average voltage applied since the time corresponding to the no stress on the gpu would be very short.


It works!


----------



## h2spartan

Btw hoping to take full advantage of this now that my other itx case came in more designed for watercooling! Hopefully my buil;d will be completed soon!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Wow...Hold your horses however. We need to confirm that higher clocks can be attained. Also keep safe the file with this installation of precision because if it does work it might be pulled off soon and people will need that file.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Wow...Hold your horses however. We need to confirm that higher clocks can be attained. Also keep safe the file with this installation of precision because if it does work it might be pulled off soon and people will need that file.


Already on a couple USB flash drives!


----------



## h2spartan

Where is everyone to try this?









I wanna see some ridiculous Titan Black/780ti results right now!


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not holding the amperage I can't get any further clock wise on Skynets bios. It's locked at PCB level we already knew this.

Also this version is very unstable still


----------



## szeged

If you want more.voltage on a titan black or 780ti reference you have to mod the pcb sorry


----------



## lilchronic

my brother tried on his 780Ti and it dosent work 1.3v will put him in that bsod loop


----------



## szeged

Tell him to turn off "at start up" mode on prec x and it won't bsod loop


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeh fun times









Should of listened to myself









Don't advise people do this on Win8.1 at least. Gives me a service exception error and second time round it's not repairing it


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my brother tried on his 780Ti and it dosent work 1.3v will put him in that bsod loop


Wonder if it is just a conflict with 780 ti? Just for curiosity sake, I would like to know if Titan Black owners are experiencing the same.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Tell him to turn off "at start up" mode on prec x and it won't bsod loop


he already has it uninstalled lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Wonder if it is just a conflict with 780 ti? Just for curiosity sake, I would like to know if Titan Black owners are experiencing the same.


...they're the same PCB, and yes


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeh fun times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should of listened to myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't advise people do this on Win8.1 at least. Gives me a service exception error and second time round it's not repairing it


Yeah, I have win 8.1 also. I was at least able to run metro LL for a couple minutes before I exited on 1.225v. But is it when you try to overclock using these supposedly unstable voltages where you guys are running in to trouble?

I just left my card at 1202mhz @ 1.225v and seemed to be fine but didn't try to overclock very far.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well there is your problem lol, try to aim for higher clocks than you could achieve previously. It won't hold the voltage i can promise you


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well there is your problem lol, try to aim for higher clocks than you could achieve previously. It won't hold the voltage i can promise you


Man, I would try but scared of temps. Too bad...seeing that slider go to 1.3v is such a tease!


----------



## VSG

Wait, so what's different with Win 8.1 that it dislikes this? Not that I care much about Win 8/8.1 but still


----------



## skupples

should go over to the 780Ti thread, though getting some of those people to try OCing is like herding cats while pulling teeth.


----------



## VSG

Already did, the only response so far is from people who are in here as well!

I would say wait till the bugs are resolved before trying this again, no way to tell if the problems happening now are from this or something else.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Already did, the only response so far is from people who are in here as well!
> 
> I would say wait till the bugs are resolved before trying this again, no way to tell if the problems happening now are from this or something else.


the new update is presenting bugs when operating within range?

I asked Jacob if they were going to allow us to control voltage ala MSi-AB. He did not answer. If I had to guess(could be totally wrong) EVGA & NV are pretty damn close, i wouldn't be surprised if EVGA is forced into letting NV vet PrecX.

In other news... Why is Radeon PRO so much more in depth than NV Inspector?


----------



## VSG

Ya, there are bugs with the OSD in games like BF4. Also causing crashes as indicated here and elsewhere when toggling K-boost. 3rd party skins and the OSD on the Logitech keyboards (the ones with a screen) aren't working either.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well I can run 1.225v at my old clocks, because the end result is it is still throttling to 1.2 - 1.212v. The board physically won't do over 1.212v.

I mean who knows I'm all for optimism, might be worth trying again once the bugs are ironed out but you're chasing a pipe dream I think










Oh also I had NV driver BSOD when disabling SLi with 15 installed.

Wide birth...


----------



## djriful

On the new EVGA Precision X 15

Is it me or I don't need to use Afterburner + Softmod Voltage to enable 1.3v anymore? No CMD hack around, I just installed it and it works at 1.3v!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> On the new EVGA Precision X 15
> 
> Is it me or I don't need to use Afterburner + Softmod Voltage to enable 1.3v anymore? No CMD hack around, I just installed it and it works at 1.3v!


Seems to work for me also, 'bout time..


----------



## Silent Scone

I did wonder if it would work off the bat for GTX and original Titan owners


----------



## dpoverlord

Back home and went from tri sli titans to SLI titans. I figured it did not make sense to run 3 in my xeon 5660 system. I did not see much of a gain and could use the cash.

What are your guys thoughts on the new drivers? I was not sure if I should install them, I also wondering when I am making my next upgrade. Have had these for a year and I really want more power for my 4800 x 2560 setup


----------



## Silent Scone

By new, do you mean the 340 betas?

They gave me a lot of grief at 4K on three Titan Blacks. Lock ups etc. Absolutely fine on 377.88.

Know a few users on them with slightly different setups to mine having no issues though


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> By new, do you mean the 340 betas?
> 
> They gave me a lot of grief at 4K on three Titan Blacks. Lock ups etc. Absolutely fine on 377.88.
> 
> Know a few users on them with slightly different setups to mine having no issues though


377.88 drivers?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, that's what I've been running since they came out. Good drivers for me.


----------



## lilchronic

think it's 337.88


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if I remember correctly, the issue has always been massive instability when applying beyond 1.212V on 780Ti/Titan.
> I SUMMON FORTH to remind me why their tricks didn't pan out.
> @OccamRazor


People never listen and jump to conclusions every time a spec of hope shines through the mist...
The voltage hack always worked with the 780Ti, the thing is drivers are rigged to disallow any stable voltage above 1,212V, the higher i have seen working is 1,24V

1.,212V + 0.025V (LLC Fluctuation) 1,24V(+-)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wait, so what's different with Win 8.1 that it dislikes this? Not that I care much about Win 8/8.1 but still


Memory address management...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> On the new EVGA Precision X 15
> Is it me or *I don't need to use Afterburner + Softmod Voltage to enable 1.3v anymore?* No CMD hack around, I just installed it and it works at 1.3v!


If you dont already know, PX IS a AB clone and its just got updated, so... draw your own conclusions! heheheheh









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, yeah...that whole thing is getting rather nasty!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> think it's 337.88


Those are the ones







Soz


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> By new, do you mean the 340 betas?
> 
> They gave me a lot of grief at 4K on three Titan Blacks. Lock ups etc. Absolutely fine on 377.88.
> 
> Know a few users on them with slightly different setups to mine having no issues though


I had allot of tri-sli + surround issues with the new BETAs. EVERY game had stuttering & weird TERRIBLE performance issues... Like wut? I can't run Sniper elite V3 @ max settings using 4X SSAA ? REALLY? WHAT? this game is using 4.5GB of VRAM in 1080P SURROUND?!

speaking of which... It is about as entertaining as the rest of them, except they overhauled the detection system & it seems incredibly flawed. Take a shot, enemies start tracking you, take a second shot, they KNOW WHERE YOU ARE NO MATTER WHAT.. You resolve this by walking 30-50M away from where you shot, so you can literally sit at the mouth of a zone, shoot, run away, come back, shoot, run away, come back... = lame.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I had allot of tri-sli + surround issues with the new BETAs. EVERY game had stuttering & weird TERRIBLE performance issues... Like wut? I can't run Sniper elite V3 @ max settings using 4X SSAA ? REALLY? WHAT? this game is using 4.5GB of VRAM in 1080P SURROUND?!
> 
> speaking of which... It is about as entertaining as the rest of them, except they overhauled the detection system & it seems incredibly flawed. Take a shot, enemies start tracking you, take a second shot, they KNOW WHERE YOU ARE NO MATTER WHAT.. You resolve this by walking 30-50M away from where you shot, so you can literally sit at the mouth of a zone, shoot, run away, come back, shoot, run away, come back... = lame.


Sniper v3 mem usage not that high. At 2560x1080z

But that game is buggy. Middle of the game it just exits into windows. Been complaining to steam n so far no response

Anyway its not a firefight fps. Most of the time u can kill everybody with takedowns n silencer pistol.

More of strategy fps in a way


----------



## Stateless

Hi fellow Titan owners. I am going to be upgrading my rig to 3 Titan Black Hydro coppers sometime tomorrow, just wondering for those that are running 3xSLI is there anything I need to know or look out for? I have 2 cards in SLI at the moment, but never did 3, so just curious what to look for and if there are any known issues when going to 3xSLI.

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I had allot of tri-sli + surround issues with the new BETAs. EVERY game had stuttering & weird TERRIBLE performance issues... Like wut? I can't run Sniper elite V3 @ max settings using 4X SSAA ? REALLY? WHAT? this game is using 4.5GB of VRAM in 1080P SURROUND?!
> speaking of which... It is about as entertaining as the rest of them, except they overhauled the detection system & it seems incredibly flawed. Take a shot, enemies start tracking you, take a second shot, they KNOW WHERE YOU ARE NO MATTER WHAT.. You resolve this by walking 30-50M away from where you shot, so you can literally sit at the mouth of a zone, shoot, run away, come back, shoot, run away, come back... = lame.


@skupples read the spoiler in my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/12100_100#post_22579030
And stay tuned, something is going to hit the fan!


----------



## djriful

Oh boy, please avoid using Precision X 15... :/ Ran into problems in some GPU enabled application like Browsers etc. Even at stock clock and messed up by the EVGA Server application. Apparently that Server app is buggy.


----------



## Thum8er

Hey guys

Just got a quick question I am running my titans OC'd @ 1215Mhz under 1.212V. Now they are both watercooled and have a seperate loop/Radiator 360/60 from EK , the blocks are acetal full cover waterblocks also from EK. My question is as follows. Is it normal to have temps as high as 51 degrees celsius with that setup. "IF" the ambient temperature in my room is between 28-34 degrees celsius ? Usually I had 40 isch .... 45 isch degrees if I was running Heaven now I get 50ish temps while playing BF4. Altough I am not certain what the ambient temps where at 40 degrees ^^.

Regarding the new Precision X , 1,3v possible without softmode... LOL ^^^ and have you got the same issue like I have while one card seems to get the designated voltage one card does not according to GPU-Z. Precision does show the appropriate voltage but Z shows no increase on one card. Is GPU-Z just outdated... WHAT DO I THRUST !!! AY AY AY-...... srsly... any other programm recomandations ?

ALSO the titans dont seem to reduce in cockspeed while doing nothing .... maybe I'll restart my computer and check it out ^^.

Regards Toby


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Just got a quick question I am running my titans OC'd @ 1215Mhz under 1.212V. Now they are both watercooled and have a seperate loop/Radiator 360/60 from EK , the blocks are acetal full cover waterblocks also from EK. My question is as follows. Is it normal to have temps as high as 51 degrees celsius with that setup. "IF" the ambient temperature in my room is between 28-34 degrees celsius ? Usually I had 40 isch .... 45 isch degrees if I was running Heaven now I get 50ish temps while playing BF4. Altough I am not certain what the ambient temps where at 40 degrees ^^.
> Regarding the new Precision X , 1,3v possible without softmode... LOL ^^^ and have you got the same issue like I have while one card seems to get the designated voltage one card does not according to GPU-Z. Precision does show the appropriate voltage but Z shows no increase on one card. Is GPU-Z just outdated... WHAT DO I THRUST !!! AY AY AY-...... srsly... any other programm recomandations ?
> ALSO the titans dont seem to reduce in clock speed while doing nothing .... maybe I'll restart my computer and check it out ^^.
> Regards Toby


I have separate loops too and my rads and reservoirs are outside the house, temps vary according to outside variations throughout the day/night!
With outside temps around 30C as of now (summer) my cards under load (+1 hour [email protected],212V) get 50/55C
The new PX needs time, lets it slide by and pick it up later when its more mature!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Gabrielzm

I read that thing Ed about EVGA and Unwinder and was like


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I read that thing Ed about EVGA and Unwinder and was like


There are lot of things we dont know Gabe, i recon that best is to leave them to their affairs and after the dust settles we will have (IMO) a better AB and a better PX for our cards!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Hi fellow Titan owners. I am going to be upgrading my rig to 3 Titan Black Hydro coppers sometime tomorrow, just wondering for those that are running 3xSLI is there anything I need to know or look out for? I have 2 cards in SLI at the moment, but never did 3, so just curious what to look for and if there are any known issues when going to 3xSLI.
> 
> Thanks!


familiarize your self with forced triple buffering(D3Doverrider / Riva Tuner), & I hope you have a large resolution, or your cards will be quite bored & likely throw low usage fits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are lot of things we dont know Gabe, i recon that best is to leave them to their affairs and after the dust settles we will have (IMO) a better AB and a better PX for our cards!


he said she said.

Has no effect on the GPU stamping line, thus I could really care less. Morality is not really something that comes to mind when dealing with mega-corporations. EVGA gets my business because they have better customer service than anyone else. Some day that may change, & thus some day I may buy my cards from some one else.

I feel bad for Unwinder, as the likelyhood of EVGA taking advantage of him is much more likely than him "ignoring" them, but I can *not* pass judgement until someone provides me with screenshots of both contracts between him & EVGA, and him & MSI. This is why you don't see me in those threads, as literally no one, besides a lawyer could really provide any meaningful feedback. Hell, all a lawyer could do is pass along speculation on legal action, but at least it would be an informed opinion. The blacklist demands are asinine, but it is typical westernized humanity, shooting first & asking questions later.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sounds to me like Alex stiffed EVGA of certain features and gave them to MSi instead so I don't really feel that he is the poor victim that Guru made him out to be (let's not forget Guru's close ties to Alex and MSi both). Likely there has been shenanigans from all parties involved but I'm guessing that they all have a ton more resources and money than I do so I don't feel sorry for them in the least. Hell, Alex can moan about people taking advantage of all his "free" work he's done etc but look at Ed and Sky here in the Titan Club (and others). Do they get paid for the countless hours they've put in to help all of us? Nope, and I never hear them whining about it either...


----------



## h2spartan

I think my new Titan Black is pretty decent so far...

[email protected] on air ran firestrike without artifacts...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3572243


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I think my new Titan Black is pretty decent so far...
> 
> [email protected] on air ran firestrike without artifacts...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3572243


Nice, I need about 1.262v for that clock..







and, your graphics score beats mine, while at a lower clock...http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2309861 regardless, I am happy to have had a Titan since day one...







even when I replace it, I will keep it......


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, I need about 1.262v for that clock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, your graphics score beats mine, while at a lower clock...http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2309861 regardless, I am happy to have had a Titan since day one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even when I replace it, I will keep it......


thank you. I should have kept my original titan too.









I havent touched the memory yet but I know it wont be as significant to the score as the core but should add few more points.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sounds to me like Alex stiffed EVGA of certain features and gave them to MSi instead so I don't really feel that he is the poor victim that Guru made him out to be (let's not forget Guru's close ties to Alex and MSi both). Likely there has been shenanigans from all parties involved but I'm guessing that they all have a ton more resources and money than I do so I don't feel sorry for them in the least. Hell, Alex can moan about people taking advantage of all his "free" work he's done etc but look at Ed and Sky here in the Titan Club (and others). Do they get paid for the countless hours they've put in to help all of us? Nope, and I never hear them whining about it either...


We don't know all the facts, so it's hard to pass judgement. But, litigation is an extremely expensive and a lengthy process. I doubt that Uwinder will have the personal resources to fund a complaint and see it through to hearing, depositions, etc. Jurisdiction may also be an issue, depending on how the contract was written up, and of course EVgA will counter with breach of contract , and so on and so forth, etc, but you get the point.

You don't typically go public with your grievance if you are contemplating any legal remedies. In any event, commercial litigation is usually won by one with the most lawyers....lol

Whatever the case my be, it is an unfortunate situation. Hope both parties can resolve their differences.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I won't pass judgment but I would bet that Alex is far from the poor little victim he is being made out to be. At the same time I have no doubt that if EVGA saw an opportunity to steal part or all of his code without getting caught than they would've done so. Thats just the way things go. As I said, all parties involved are hardly starving and at the end of the day, end users like us just want OCing utilities that allow us to get the most out of the cards we've spent big bucks on. However that has to happen is fine by me...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I think my new Titan Black is pretty decent so far...
> 
> [email protected] on air ran firestrike without artifacts...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3572243


thats one crazy black. on air somemore.

hmm passing on the new evga precision. Tested it.
1. the stock voltage always flux. I run mine at 1.05v ( 1150mhz). but to make it not flux i need to set overvoltage and choose 1.05v. The new precision overvoltage starts at 1.15v and it flux a lot. Maybe will retry it later when my WC stuff arrives.
2. Logitech display??? I totally need this.
3. My max air stable is 1.137v at 1249. (78C on load).. I couldnt run this with the new evga precision x overvoltage at 1.15v. so till the voltage thing becomes more stable.. find it too risky with occam bios. scared of that 1.3v limit.


----------



## Neb9

At 80c what clock speed and at what voltage do you think you could get on water with an titan black?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> At 80c what clock speed and at what voltage do you think you could get on water with an titan black?


Silicon lottery! You can never know... I have seen as low as 1163mhz and as high as 1300mhz....
Luck of the draw i say!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I think my new Titan Black is pretty decent so far...
> 
> [email protected] on air ran firestrike without artifacts...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3572243


Whats it do at the top end? Can your memory do 2100?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Silicon lottery! You can never know... I have seen as low as 1163mhz and as high as 1300mhz....
> Luck of the draw i say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


think one of the early adopters of ure black bios .. that was running 1350 or something like close to 1400mhz @1.2v...

so i see the new precision like kindda risky.

any thoughts on this? from my quick test. the voltage is not steady. it keeps flux a lot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Me. My best one does 1350/2100 at 1.212v 35c load temp on Hydro Copper

All three do 1300/2050 all day long









I don't really pay much attention to the overclocking aspects on these though, that's for Classifieds. I bought these for the frame buffer at 4K and stability.

It's feeble showing clocks on Ti/Black when you've got people who paid good money for Classys. Oh and those AMD cards make for good 'pub talk' too


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> think one of the early adopters of ure black bios .. that was running 1350 or something like close to 1400mhz @1.2v...
> 
> so i see the new precision like kindda risky.
> 
> any thoughts on this? from my quick test. the voltage is not steady. it keeps flux a lot.


Stay away from the new PX for now, its buggy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Me. My best one does 1350/2100 at 1.212v 35c load temp on Hydro Copper
> 
> All three do 1300/2050 all day long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really pay much attention to the overclocking aspects on these though, that's for Classifieds. I bought these for the frame buffer at 4K and stability.
> 
> It's feeble showing clocks on Ti/Black when you've got people who paid good money for Classys. Oh and those AMD cards make for good 'pub talk' too












Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are lot of things we dont know Gabe, i recon that best is to leave them to their affairs and after the dust settles we will have (IMO) a better AB and a better PX for our cards!


Unfortunately, we the consumer suffer thru this... and it's never wise to air what could essentially be a case brief in a public forum. Why forewarn the opposition?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unfortunately, we the consumer suffer thru this... and it's never wise to air what could essentially be a case brief in a public forum. Why forewarn the opposition?


Wonder why they did it... guru3d posted an entire article with front headlines: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/evga-steals-the-rivatuner-rtss-design-concept-into-precisionx-15.html
There's more than meets the eye...


----------



## Silent Scone

To me, and in no way do I say this as fact but through business being business, it reeks of a timeline that goes something like..EVGA asking for Various changes and 64bit support, then not having anything in the way of a straight answer for so long, getting the hump and dropping him completely. Given that his contract/royalties apparently stopped coming last year.

Unwinder has then got the complete hump and has had to wait till he can get his hands on the new version before he can rip them a new one, as I've no doubt he knew there would be various elements that looked like they'd been kept. Now he is throwing his toys out of the pram. I don't agree with the principle of it but I'm willing to bet EVGA gave him more then enough chances to come through for them. Not that it is any conciliation, but if I were Unwinder I would of sold it off to either company many moons ago, and he would of made a tidy sum.

Inappropriate emotions towards your own creations aren't healthy









Well, besides children of course







.

My point is, rarely are either party innocent


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Alexey seems like kind of a douche to me and I don't really feel sorry for him at all. Take that however you want to take it, its my personal opinion. Like I said, we have our own in-house Titan programmers right here in Ed and Sky and they don't ever ask for a thing to help us out...


----------



## Silent Scone

Some of the stuff he says seems pretty neurotic I agree but then theft is theft, IF that's what is going on. I doubt it's that clear cut as Ed said earlier, EVGA haven't got to where they are now by stealing.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Alexey seems like kind of a douche to me and I don't really feel sorry for him at all. Take that however you want to take it, its my personal opinion. Like I said, we have our own in-house Titan programmers right here in Ed and Sky and they don't ever ask for a thing to help us out...


We do have people here who do great work, but without Uwinder's volt unlock AB, no one would have been able to do the volt unlock for the Titans.
But, that's not the issue.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Somebody else would've done it. Alex is not the only person on the planet that can code for God's sake...


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm staying away from the thread on here relating to the Guru3D article. Some of the comments are comical and from particular individuals that would never own an EVGA product lol.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Somebody else would've done it. Alex is not the only person on the planet that can code for God's sake...


I am not taking Uwinder's side or EVga's side for that matter (even if as of the last count, I had 6 Evga cards ; 3 Evga Titans (and one Asus Titan







)
, 2 690s and a 780 KPE) since I don't know all the facts.
But, if someone could have done the volt unlock without AB, it would have happened with PX. It's not as simple without the source code, and Nvidia has this programmable chip pretty locked down. Of course, the programmable chip was changed for 780ti and beyond.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Whats it do at the top end? Can your memory do 2100?


1305mhz with 1.162v is the highest I've tried so far. I'm scared to go farther with more volts as my cooling is sub par in my current itx case.I'm not going to push the memory until I get a better solution/thermal pads and install my backplate with I just got yesterday from EVGA. But I have a good feeling about this card.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Silicon lottery! You can never know... I have seen as low as 1163mhz and as high as 1300mhz....
> Luck of the draw i say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I am getting 1200mhz with the reference cooler and not exceeding 80c with fans at 80%, this is in games, not benchmarks.

with my GPU dedicated wc loop which will have two 360 rads running in parallel and 3 vario D5 pumps, what clock speeds do you think I will be able to get in games and staying 80c?

The rads are outside my case so they will not be affected by the heat of everything inside it.

The power usage for my GPU in games is roughly 25% So that will probably be 25% of the heat you get in benchmarks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I am getting 1200mhz with the reference cooler and not exceeding 80c with fans at 80%, this is in games, not benchmarks.
> with my GPU dedicated wc loop which will have two 360 rads running in parallel and 3 vario D5 pumps, what clock speeds do you think I will be able to get in games and staying 80c?
> The rads are outside my case so they will not be affected by the heat of everything inside it.
> The power usage for my GPU in games is roughly 25% So that will probably be 25% of the heat you get in benchmarks.


It comes to a point that adding more rads and pumps doesnt drop temps anymore! It all depends on ambient temperature!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

yep I hit that with my 1080 Nova. If you can get better than ambient on warm water then you're a super genius


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It comes to a point that adding more rads and pumps doesnt drop temps anymore! It all depends on ambient temperature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


the ambient temp where I am inside is around 12c.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> yep I hit that with my 1080 Nova. If you can get better than ambient on warm water then *you're a super genius*


You like calling me "names"! but thank you i accept it! hhahahahaha
Actually you can get below ambient temperature by lowering the water temps, i'm doing a little side project now for my RIG with an aquarium water chiller!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> the ambient temp where I am inside is around 12c.


But if your rads are outside you are bound by the outside temps!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol I meant without cooling aid such as chiller







.

It's 30c here this weekend, I'm at my usual load temps on the water before I've even turned the machine on


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol I meant without cooling aid such as chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It's 30c here this weekend, I'm at my usual load temps on the water before I've even turned the machine on


I know, i was joking!








Yap! its very hot here too, around 30C most of the days! but today its cloudy and [email protected], my Titans are 27C at idle!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Thum8er

Its 32 Degrees here..... in my room I have between 28-34 degrees... my temps are maxing out at 52 degrees... I was at 40 .... I HATE SUMMER TEMPS.. although you have to love women in bathing suits and swimming pools and the sea side.... and ice cream.... and MINI SKIRTS. ^^^^^^^

Idling at the moment between 32-36 degrees.


----------



## Stateless

Hi All-

I received and installed my new Tri-SLI Titan Black Hydro Coppers yesterday. Did a leak test for about 6 hours or so and powered everything up and they are running good. Just a question. One of my cards, when I max out the voltage in precision hits 1.212v, the second card hits a max of 1.200, but my 3rd card only goes to 1.162v. I had the same thing when I ran SLI Older Titans, one card would have a lower max voltage ceiling. Due to this, I am a little more limited in overclocking as the 3rd card is not going higher in voltages like the other 2. I know this is a luck of the draw type of thing, but just wondering if there are any workarounds to getting it to juice up a little higher? I never have done a bios update or anything, so not sure how that works or if that is the only way to make it happen.

Thanks for any help. As of right now, however, with maximizing the voltage, I am at a stable 1275mhz on all three cards, which is pretty damn good to me without messing with bios or anything, just straight 106 power target a +100 to the core and maximizing the voltage in Precision gets me that result. Also did a Firestrike run and ended up ranking 20th in the world for Tri-Sli.!!!


----------



## skupples

They should all respond to setting voltage nearly the same, with a small amount of difference at idle, but they should all ping @ 1.212V under load.

Are you using MSI-AB or PrecX?


----------



## Stateless

I am using precision x. Should I switch to AB?

Under load I get this at max settings of voltage in precision x:

GPU 1 - 1.212v
GPU 2 - 1.200v
GPU 3 - 1.162v


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I am using precision x. Should I switch to AB?


IF you are on PrecX 15, yes, either revert to the previous precX or move to the most recent Afterburner.


----------



## Stateless

I am not using the new precision 15, I am using the previous version. Already heard of too many issues with 15. So since I am using the previous Precision, should AB make a difference? Again, I had the same thing happen on my older Titans (original ones).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I am using precision x. Should I switch to AB?
> 
> Under load I get this at max settings of voltage in precision x:
> 
> GPU 1 - 1.212v
> GPU 2 - 1.200v
> GPU 3 - 1.162v


i think thats normal for stock bios. each card is different .......check asic% for each card


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think thats normal for stock bios. *each card is differen*t .......check asic% for each card


Not on load... at idle its normal to have different voltages because its VID is from the card itself but under load the voltages must be the same as the voltage controller is applying the same voltage across the cards!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I am using precision x. Should I switch to AB?
> 
> Under load I get this at max settings of voltage in precision x:
> 
> GPU 1 - 1.212v
> GPU 2 - 1.200v
> GPU 3 - 1.162v


Wait a minute! stock bios right?









Go to OP download the Titan Black Hydro Copper bios we posted!
Get the EZ3flash in my SIG and my Flash guide!
You can do it!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not on load... at idle its normal to have different voltages because its VID is from the card itself but under load the voltages must be the same as the voltage controller is applying the same voltage across the cards!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


oh yeah good point lolz.....i think sometimes on stock bios it wont read the added voltage just the VID..?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Wait a minute! stock bios right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to OP download the Titan Black Hydro Copper bios we posted!
> Get the EZ3flash in my SIG and my Flash guide!
> You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


..............ugh that stock bios.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Hi guys,

Quick question about the skyn3t bios for the Titan Black.

At stock, with the stock bios. the card runs between 1134mhz (@1.162v) and 1150mhz (@1.200) with max temps being around 65-70C in gaming.

With the modified bios the temps at similar clock speeds go considerably higher. Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Wait a minute! stock bios right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to OP download the Titan Black Hydro Copper bios we posted!
> Get the EZ3flash in my SIG and my Flash guide!
> You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I went to page 1 and did no see a bios for the titan black hydro copper. Is it located anywhere else? I saw the other bios, but nothing listed for the Hydro unless I am looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Thum8er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question about the skyn3t bios for the Titan Black.
> 
> At stock, with the stock bios. the card runs between 1134mhz (@1.162v) and 1150mhz (@1.200) with max temps being around 65-70C in gaming.
> 
> With the modified bios the temps at similar clock speeds go considerably higher. Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong?


Well if your voltage goes up , then your temps will also rise. Always will happen. Check what voltage your running. Then things should get clear.

Also are the ambient temperatures the same ? At the moment I would say the most of us have some heat "issues" I am seeing temps go up by 5-8 degrees.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thum8er*
> 
> Well if your voltage goes up , then your temps will also rise. Always will happen. Check what voltage your running. Then things should get clear.
> 
> Also are the ambient temperatures the same ? At the moment I would say the most of us have some heat "issues" I am seeing temps go up by 5-8 degrees.


Ambient temp is pushing 30 - I hate it!!!

But if I leave the voltage at 1.200 in the skyn3t bios the temperature still seems higher than on the stock bios at the same clocks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Because it's not dropping the current but your performance will be better. Whether it'll be noticeable or not is a different question


----------



## Shogon

Hey guys! I asked EVGA to send me the original bios a few days ago for one of my Titan's before I set it to a life of folding primarily, but it's being weird in some cases. I can't add voltage to the card at all, it's stuck at 1.150v. Other then that it's been working good.

I have 2 Titan's in this PC, and the 2nd can actually go to the full 1.2v, but the Signature edition bios from EVGA seems odd.

In AB I can only do +100 for voltage, but that doesn't change the value above 1.150v. While the vanilla card in AB does the +37 (and not +100) and it will go up to 1.2v.

Here is the bios
https://mega.co.nz/#!vElH3JTR!5vmhB5_JbUHk5p4Ux44Cr7Z4jvhwql2l2rr4Na7_gXs

Do you think it's the bios? Or the fact I installed PX15 (only to uninstall it) and then MSI AB. Just wondering what anyone else may think about this.


----------



## Thum8er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because it's not dropping the current but your performance will be better. Whether it'll be noticeable or not is a different question


Silent you beat me to the punch........ anyway guys sleep well enjoy the weather....... even if our rigs hate it.

Toby


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I went to page 1 and did no see a bios for the titan black hydro copper. Is it located anywhere else? I saw the other bios, but nothing listed for the Hydro unless I am looking in the wrong place.


Well you are not, this is not our thread so the OP (Opening Post) only gets updated when the TS (Thread Starter) does it!

Here was the official release:

Quote:


> Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club
> 
> vBios B1
> Disabled boost
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w
> Titan Black HydroCopper
> 80.80.4E.00.90
> 
> skyn3tTitanBlackHydroCopper.zip 141k .zip file
> This bios can be also found on Occamrazor signature
> Thanks for all of you to continue supporting this thread.
> Thanks to my brother Occamrazor for Thread support.
> 
> My best for you.
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club


OR get it in my SIG as my Brother says!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hey guys! I asked EVGA to send me the original bios a few days ago for one of my Titan's before I set it to a life of folding primarily, but it's being weird in some cases. I can't add voltage to the card at all, it's stuck at 1.150v. Other then that it's been working good.
> 
> I have 2 Titan's in this PC, and the 2nd can actually go to the full 1.2v, but the Signature edition bios from EVGA seems odd.
> 
> In AB I can only do +100 for voltage, but that doesn't change the value above 1.150v. While the vanilla card in AB does the +37 (and not +100) and it will go up to 1.2v.
> 
> Here is the bios
> https://mega.co.nz/#!vElH3JTR!5vmhB5_JbUHk5p4Ux44Cr7Z4jvhwql2l2rr4Na7_gXs
> 
> Do you think it's the bios? Or the fact I installed PX15 (only to uninstall it) and then MSI AB. Just wondering what anyone else may think about this.


Will get back to you on this, stay tuned!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hey guys! I asked EVGA to send me the original bios a few days ago for one of my Titan's before I set it to a life of folding primarily, but it's being weird in some cases. I can't add voltage to the card at all, it's stuck at 1.150v. Other then that it's been working good.
> 
> I have 2 Titan's in this PC, and the 2nd can actually go to the full 1.2v, but the Signature edition bios from EVGA seems odd.
> 
> In AB I can only do +100 for voltage, but that doesn't change the value above 1.150v. While the vanilla card in AB does the +37 (and not +100) and it will go up to 1.2v.
> 
> Here is the bios
> https://mega.co.nz/#!vElH3JTR!5vmhB5_JbUHk5p4Ux44Cr7Z4jvhwql2l2rr4Na7_gXs
> 
> Do you think it's the bios? Or the fact I installed PX15 (only to uninstall it) and then MSI AB. Just wondering what anyone else may think about this.


Have you tried flashing it back to stock the old fashioned way? Have it in the second slot, w.o PCI-E cables & do it from a dos box?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Will get back to you on this, stay tuned!


Hehe thank you! No rush though as it isn't that important.

The Kepler Bios reader doesn't help me much and I don't want to fiddle with things when I have 0 clue what they essentially do. It's just weird because I asked for a specific bios revision that's on the card itself and they gave me this one which doesn't match according to Kepler bios editor. But hey, if the EVGA support rep says it is the right bios then I should be in the clear with warranty, which was my main concern.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Have you tried flashing it back to stock the old fashioned way? Have it in the second slot, w.o PCI-E cables & do it from a dos box?


I could try that but I'll be honest, I just put that PC together 3 days ago and I don't want to take it apart







. Stricken with lazies.



Well..I never really saved the original stock bios on the cards. Do you think it was a bad flash of some sort? The card is working flawless in [email protected], even at 1.15v 1072 MHZ making more PPD then I used to (near 190k). Or maybe I should uninstall my drivers and reinstall again(or better yet reformat)? Thing is this is the bios the EVGA support said was the right one for my card, but this isn't the first time I experienced an issue with limited voltage (could be a flash thing though). Sometimes it seems the bios's they load on these Titan's (what I've noticed from 2 RMA's now) they have a max of 1.162v or 1.150v with the stock bios under load. Using PrecisionX wouldn't allow me to overvolt and MSI would do that +100 instead of +37 thing but never change the voltage.

It's weird, but I'm probably worrying about nothing.


----------



## skupples

well, you shouldn't technically have to put it into the second slot, just turn the system on w/o PCI-E cables.


----------



## Shogon

I'll give it a shot when these WU's are done. Going to be a while though.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You like calling me "names"! but thank you i accept it! hhahahahaha
> Actually you can get below ambient temperature by lowering the water temps, i'm doing a little side project now for my RIG with an aquarium water chiller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if your rads are outside you are bound by the outside temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


By inside I meant my house, which the rads are in. The air around the rads is roughly 12c.


----------



## scum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well you are not, this is not our thread so the OP (Opening Post) only gets updated when the TS (Thread Starter) does it!
> 
> Here was the official release:
> OR get it in my SIG as my Brother says!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hi

I flashed the asus black bios nps
But when i flash the hydro copper bios i get this error

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)

ERROR: Firmware image filename must have a valid extension. ( .rom .nvr .efirom
.efr )

this looks correct to me
c:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 skyn3t Titan Black Hydro Copper.rom

i have sli titan blacks

thanks


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scum*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I flashed the asus black bios nps
> But when i flash the hydro copper bios i get this error
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> 
> ERROR: Firmware image filename must have a valid extension. ( .rom .nvr .efirom
> .efr )
> 
> this looks correct to me
> c:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 skyn3t Titan Black Hydro Copper.rom
> 
> i have sli titan blacks
> 
> thanks


You have to delete the spaces or put dashes between each word of the .rom file then copy it exactly in Nvflash.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scum*
> 
> Hi
> I flashed the asus black bios nps
> But when i flash the hydro copper bios i get this error
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> ERROR: Firmware image filename must have a valid extension. ( .rom .nvr .efirom
> .efr )
> this looks correct to me
> c:\nvflash>nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 skyn3t Titan Black Hydro Copper.rom
> i have sli titan blacks
> thanks


Get EZ3flash from my SIG and my flash guide too!
Its a simple #1, #2, #3 really! Its in my Guide!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Always use EZFlash on NV. So simplez


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Always use EZFlash on NV. *So simplez*


Spanish heh?


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


You are or speak the language???


----------



## Silent Scone

Neither I just felt like saying it lol.









I'm from UK


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Neither I just felt like saying it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from UK


A Brit heh?







If you ever come to Portugal on vacations give me a call, this is very nice in the summer or winter!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Have you tried flashing it back to stock the old fashioned way? Have it in the second slot, w.o PCI-E cables & do it from a dos box?


No change, but thank you though


----------



## h2spartan

Got through firestrike 1331mhz @ 1.175v on air

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3594068



Edit:

finally got over 12k score just up the mem and voltage a little.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3594360


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You might have more luck putting it in the Cooling Products section.


good idea.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hey JP I might take those out of your hands if you would ship to Brazil. I guess will be like 30 to 40 bucks via USPS (which I would pay of course).
> 
> Cheers


ygpm


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> A Brit heh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever come to Portugal on vacations give me a call, this is very nice in the summer or winter!










will do. Florida this year though









Random note, just seeing what the Dom plat kit will do (sadly not much in the way of good timings) and my system fully loaded with 1.42v on the 4960 and IMC 1.2v / 1.1VTT DRAMV 1.7, all three GPU at 1.212V draws 1300w from my 1200 SF Plat! Can't recall the Ti taking it that high, but I don't suppose Blacks would take much if any more juice really?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well you are not, this is not our thread so the OP (Opening Post) only gets updated when the TS (Thread Starter) does it!
> 
> Here was the official release:
> OR get it in my SIG as my Brother says!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks. I am completely new to flashing a bios. I have a Rampage Extreme Motherboard and I believe I do have the PLX chip. My other question, and again, keep in mind I am a noob at flashing, the description for that bios says boost is disabled. So does that mean when I OC the card, it will just run at the OC speed and not boost? Sorry for all the questions, just spent $4000+ on these GPU's and they are watercooled, so I don't want to screw anything up as having to take it apart would be a pain if I jack it all up.


----------



## alancsalt

*Cleaned*
Quote:


> You can link your sale threads in your Sig as long as its linking to OUR marketplace, as always you cannot use external links other than the exceptions we have, other sale sites not being one of them.
> 
> Sale items and any related discussion should be kept within the Marketplace as that is the section we reserve just for that content. Members should not be trying to promote their sales in threads outside of the marketplace.


The only place you can link to For Sale items is in your sig.
Only respond to Marketplace For Sale items by PM, not in posts/threads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Cleaned*
> The only place you can link to For Sale items is in your sig.
> Only respond to Marketplace For Sale items by PM, not in posts/threads.


sorry -


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do. Florida this year though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random note, just seeing what the Dom plat kit will do (sadly not much in the way of good timings) and my system fully loaded with 1.42v on the 4960 and IMC 1.2v / 1.1VTT DRAMV 1.7, all three GPU at 1.212V draws 1300w from my 1200 SF Plat! Can't recall the Ti taking it that high, but I don't suppose Blacks would take much if any more juice really?


Maryland this year for me to see my Family!









3 blacks can draw more than 300W each (depending on leakage) <=> (+-) 1000W plus (+-) 240W with your OC'ed CPU plus some more Watts for the rest of the system and there you have your 1300W!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Thanks. I am completely new to flashing a bios. I have a Rampage Extreme Motherboard and I believe I do have the PLX chip. My other question, and again, keep in mind I am a noob at flashing, the description for that bios says boost is disabled. So does that mean when I OC the card, it will just run at the OC speed and not boost? Sorry for all the questions, just spent $4000+ on these GPU's and they are watercooled, so I don't want to screw anything up as having to take it apart would be a pain if I jack it all up.


Read my OC guide here: *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
My flash guide with PLX in my SIG and EZ3flash too!








Boost is disabled in our bios, so, its old school OC: increase core clocks and fire up the volts!








Anything else post it here i will be glad to help!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> ...3 blacks can draw more than 300W each...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


That's racist!

I keed, I keed!


----------



## VSG

LOL


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Maryland this year for me to see my Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 blacks can draw more than 300W each (depending on leakage) <=> (+-) 1000W plus (+-) 240W with your OC'ed CPU plus some more Watts for the rest of the system and there you have your 1300W!


System draws 150w at idle lol









No OCP kicking in on this SF though, although with the DRAM volts up at 1.7 trying to find stable timings I got a couple of random reboots so I have a feeling it might be on the edge if not timing related. I'm pretty sure the Ti's never drew that much.

Be interested to hear anyone on the Classified clubs with the 1200 plat to see how far they've taken one before OCP


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's racist!
> 
> I keed, I keed!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> boas mano...aparece aqui em Oeiras para veres a minha maquina....lololol


Translation from the above: "Come to Oeiras to see my RIG!"

This is an english only forum gagac!
But thank you for the invitation!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Stateless

Hi guys. I have my TRI SLI Titan Black Hydro Coppers up and running, but am having a weird problem. Out all of the games I have tested, everything seems to be working fine with the exception of Crysis 3. I am able to play the first level fine, but when I start the second level "jungle" as soon as I walk into the outside area, I get a lot of artifacting as if something is wrong with my cards. I am gaming at 4k, so I tested through HDMI at 1080p and no issues at all. I then tested turning SLI off and no problems as well. But when running 3 cards, I get this weird artifacting/glitching. But this is the only game this happens with. I have done 3 hours of Heaven with no issues and have played about 5 other games with no issues.

I then started messing with settings within the game and when I use the TXAA AA solution the problem goes away. Using any other AA solution and the problem persists. This is only at 4k. At 1080p, using 3 way SLI there are no issues regardless of what AA I use, it is only when gaming at 4k that this happens and only with this game. With the investment of 3 Hydro cards, I just want to make sure nothing is wrong. Since this is the only forum I know that people have 3 cards and 4k gaming, I figured I would ask here if anyone has experienced issues like this and what else I can look into.

Thanks!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Hi guys. I have y TRI SLI Titan Black Hydro Coppers up and running, but am having a weird problem. Out all of the games I have tested, everything seems to be working fine with the exception of Crysis 3. I am able to play the first level fine, but when I start the second level "jungle" as soon as I walk into the outside area, I get a lot of artifacting as if something is wrong with my cards. I am gaming at 4k, so I tested through HDMI at 1080p and no issues at all. I then tested turning SLI off and no problems as well. But when running 3 cards, I get this weird artifacting/glitching. But this is the only game this happens with. I have done 3 hours of Heaven with no issues and have played about 5 other games with no issues.
> 
> I then started messing with settings within the game and when I use the TXAA AA solution the problem goes away. Using any other AA solution and the problem persists. This is only at 4k. At 1080p, using 3 way SLI there are no issues regardless of what AA I use, it is only when gaming at 4k that this happens and only with this game. With the investment of 3 Hydro cards, I just want to make sure nothing is wrong. Since this is the only forum I know that people have 3 cards and 4k gaming, I figured I would ask here if anyone has experienced issues like this and what else I can look into.
> 
> Thanks!


im not super experienced with sli but I think youre going to have to test your cards individially as well your pci-e slots. I dont think thats a common prob with sli nor a prob with the game.


----------



## Silent Scone

Some drivers and 4k there is a lot of tearing with some games. I'd imagine your cards are fine. I experienced similar at that res


----------



## cravinmild

I would roll back drivers, ones known to work correctly with sli. If all else works fine than a bad card seems remote


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I would roll back drivers, ones known to work correctly with sli. If all else works fine than a bad card seems remote


I have done the following with the 3 cards at 4k using the current WHQL drivers:

3-4 hours of Heaven Benchmark - No crashes/no artifacts
1 hour of Battlefield 4 - Same
4-5 Runs of Fire Strike Benchmark/3 Runs of Fire Strike Extreme - Same
3-4 Runs of 3DMark11 - Same
30 min of Alan Wake - Same
1 Hour or so of Heaven Valley - Same
Played about 5 other games, just to test 4k, about 20 min or so game time each and no issues.

What is really odd, that in Crysis 3, I am able to play the entire first level with no issues. It seems to happen in levels where there is a lot of foliage around. I was playing parts of level 3 or 4, where the dam is and hardly any foliage and there were no glitches. Only in areas where there is a lot foliage this happens. Every AA solution, even off causes it with the exception of TXAA Mid or Hi. I would think if one of my cards were faulty, it would also do it using TXAA?

What I will do is download an older WHQL driver just to test to see if it still happens. Thanks for all of your guys input thus far. It is pretty nerve racking to think I may have a bad card and with them water cooled it makes it more challenging to test individually, so I really appreciate all the feedback and assistance!


----------



## cravinmild

Does your mobo support turning off individual pcie slots? Pretty simple once you've ruled out software issues with that feature


----------



## dpoverlord

What you guys think of the Titan 2 so far?

http://tech4gamers.com/nvidia-maxwell-gm200-spotted-gtx-titan-ii-on-the-way/


----------



## cravinmild

Is that a new gpu.

Oh nvidia thank you for showing us that we can indeed bend over enough that our elbows touch the ground


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What you guys think of the Titan 2 so far?
> 
> http://tech4gamers.com/nvidia-maxwell-gm200-spotted-gtx-titan-ii-on-the-way/


Still a long way to come, unless AMD brings a killer GPU (Doubtful but...







) and would be very hot (28mn) if another node fabrication was to be built with it would be extremely expensive, so, you will have to wait almost 2 years to see (have) that beast!









Cheers Bud!









(Hows the "summer cleanings" going ?


----------



## skupples

i think it is a load of hogwash shaped as a square situated at the top of a fan made piece of MS-paint level work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i think it is a load of hogwash shaped as a square situated at the top of a fan made piece of MS-paint level work.


----------



## skyn3t

*T*itan vBios update 7/212014
Quote:


> *[Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club
> *
> This bios is NOT to be used on:
> 
> Air-cooling
> Folding
> Mining
> Or any other burn-in software (OCCT, Kombustor etc)
> My personal findings (Be aware that this WILL vary from system to system) after testing (games NOT benchmarks):
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t-Titan-vBios-EVGA.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> Version 80.10.39.00.90
> Voltage unlocked beyond 1,212V (reported as high as 1,234V with AB on auto
> Oc'ed higher with the same settings/voltage
> No voltage/clocks fluctuations besides the normal voltage LLC behavior (+- 0.025V)
> Increased power draw
> No apparent increase in temps under load
> Be careful with PT above 100%, only set it higher a notch when experience stutters or frame drops
> skyn3t & Occamrazor are NOT responsible for any damage that might occur to your card(s) using this software
> 
> *[Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Cool beans Sky! Is this for the Titan Black or the original Titan? If the original, is there any advantage over the previous BIOS you've provided? I can use any voltage I want currently with your old BIOS installed on my Titans...


----------



## OmniScience

Hey everyone. I'm late to the party, but I just picked up two brand new Asus Titan Black's with XSPC waterblocks and backplates. I'm replacing my twin 690 setup for something that will have more mileage.

ASIC Quality scores: 79.7%. and 71.2%

Been a long time reader, but low poster. Hopefully, I'll have something to contribute here. I'm just about to start my overclocking quest with these beasts. As I was reading I saw the new bios posts. I'm currently running the stock Asus bios. I was wondering what was recommended to flash to with my current setup. I see people recommending the Skynet Hydro Copper Bios? Is this the way to go?


----------



## skupples

most things get better with age... most...


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Does your mobo support turning off individual pcie slots? Pretty simple once you've ruled out software issues with that feature


I believe it does. I have a ASUS Rampage Extreme MOBO. Do you think it could be a one of the 3 cards if it is only doing it in one game and only when there is a lot of foliage around? BTW. Thank you for the input, it has been great getting responses and feedback.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I believe it does. I have a ASUS Rampage Extreme MOBO. Do you think it could be a one of the 3 cards if it is only doing it in one game and only when there is a lot of foliage around? BTW. Thank you for the input, it has been great getting responses and feedback.


Then try disabling one card at a time (or 2) and go through the same scene (and I mean disabling using the pci-e selector box on top of the board). Test every card individually. Then test dual sli. This looks like driver/software related to me and not something physically wrong with one of the cards.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> The try disabling one card at a time (or 2) and go through the same scene (and I mean disabling using the pci-e selector box on top of the board). Test every card individually. Then test dual sli. This looks like driver/software related to me and not something physically wrong with one of the cards.


Thanks. I will give this a shot when I have some free time tomorrow evening. In the mean time, I did turn off SLI and the issue did not happen. I also used all 3 cards at 1080p via HDMI and it did not happen. I could only get it to wig out when using all 3 in SLI at 4k. All 3 at 1080p no issues, 1 card (SLI disabled) in 1080p and 4k no issues. So, to me if it is not doing it with any other game or benchmark, it should not be the card. It sounds more and more that it is a driver issue with 3 cards and 4k. At least I hope! lol


----------



## Silent Scone

I said that. -_-

4k *does* produce some strange tearing with SLI. You can definitely stop losing sleep over it


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I said that. -_-
> 
> 4k *does* produce some strange tearing with SLI. You can definitely stop losing sleep over it


Thanks. I guess I am being overly worried about it. I guess when spend that much cash, you want to make sure it works. But just to be clear, it is not tearing, like normal screen tearing, it is actual glitches in the graphics, especially where there is foliage. The fact that it does not happen at 4k with one card or even when I had my older titans in 2-SLI it did not happen. Only with the 3 cards and only with this one game.

I know, I know...get over it! hehe. But just want to be clear of the issue and trying to resolve it! I need to get some sleep! Thanks again guys!


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Thanks. I will give this a shot when I have some free time tomorrow evening. In the mean time, I did turn off SLI and the issue did not happen. I also used all 3 cards at 1080p via HDMI and it did not happen. I could only get it to wig out when using all 3 in SLI at 4k. All 3 at 1080p no issues, 1 card (SLI disabled) in 1080p and 4k no issues. So, to me if it is not doing it with any other game or benchmark, it should not be the card. It sounds more and more that it is a driver issue with 3 cards and 4k. At least I hope! lol


Don't suppose you're using a EVGA Sli bridge?



I had similar issues using mine, swapped back to the Asus sli bridge - no more issue's


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *T*itan vBios update 7/212014


Quote:


> [Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club
> 
> This bios is NOT to be used on:
> Air-cooling
> Folding
> Mining
> Or any other burn-in software (OCCT, Kombustor etc)
> 
> My personal findings (Be aware that this WILL vary from system to system) after testing (games NOT benchmarks):
> skyn3t-Titan-vBios-EVGA.zip 131k .zip file
> Version 80.10.39.00.90
> Voltage unlocked beyond 1,212V (reported as high as 1,234V with AB on auto
> Oc'ed higher with the same settings/voltage
> No voltage/clocks fluctuations besides the normal voltage LLC behavior (+- 0.025V)
> Increased power draw
> No apparent increase in temps under load
> Be careful with PT above 100%, only set it higher a notch when experience stutters or frame drops
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor are NOT responsible for any damage that might occur to your card(s) using this software
> 
> [Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club


*THIS BIOS IS FOR THE ORIGINAL TITAN, NOT FOR TITAN BLACK*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Cool beans Sky! Is this for the Titan Black or the original Titan? If the original, is there any advantage over the previous BIOS you've provided? I can use any voltage I want currently with your old BIOS installed on my Titans...


Its for the original!








Well i tested extensively the bios yesterday and its quite interesting, its like a KPE bios for the Titan. a hybrid between the Titan/780 and the 780Ti!
You have my findings in my Brother's post release!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmniScience*
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm late to the party, but I just picked up two brand new Asus Titan Black's with XSPC waterblocks and backplates. I'm replacing my twin 690 setup for something that will have more mileage.
> ASIC Quality scores: 79.7%. and 71.2%
> Been a long time reader, but low poster. Hopefully, I'll have something to contribute here. I'm just about to start my overclocking quest with these beasts. As I was reading I saw the new bios posts. I'm currently running the stock Asus bios. I was wondering what was recommended to flash to with my current setup. I see people recommending the Skynet Hydro Copper Bios? Is this the way to go?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have the ASUS black bios in my SIG, my OC guide, EZ3flash and flash guide!








All you need to start your OC endeavors!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ahnafakeef

Since you said that the new BIOS provides better overclocks at the same voltages, I have to ask - why should I not use it with the stock cooler?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I said that. -_-
> 
> 4k *does* produce some strange tearing with SLI. You can definitely stop losing sleep over it


Have you tried using forced triple buffering? That normally equalizes all strange screen anomalies. tearing, stuttering, skipping, juttering.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Since you said that the new BIOS provides better overclocks at the same voltages, I have to ask - why should I not use it with the stock cooler?


I issued the warning after me and my brother skyn3t talked about it, this bios is a hybrid between Titan/780 and 780Ti bios (more like KPE classified bios) and people WILL take chances and on air the temptation of increasing voltage will be too much and problems would come for sure!
As long as you control yourself and do not overvolt you will be fine IMO!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Aftermath2006

in general would you consider the new bios better than the rev 2 bios and would recommend it over rev 2 now im currently using the original skyn3t titan bios


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Don't suppose you're using a EVGA Sli bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> I had similar issues using mine, swapped back to the Asus sli bridge - no more issue's


Yeah, I have that SLI EVGA Bridge. Hmmm, I will have to dig up my ASUS one just to see if it fixes this issue with this one game.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Have you tried using forced triple buffering? That normally equalizes all strange screen anomalies. tearing, stuttering, skipping, juttering.


Yup, tried forcing triple buffering as well and that did not help. I pretty much have tried almost everything that I can think off. I am off of work tomorrow and will try testing each card individually.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> in general would you consider the new bios better than the rev 2 bios and would recommend it over rev 2 now im currently using the original skyn3t titan bios


Do you overvolt? Are/is your card(s) under water?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Yeah, I have that SLI EVGA Bridge. Hmmm, I will have to dig up my ASUS one just to see if it fixes this issue with this one game.


Most of the time is a silent culprit... a forgotten reason for problems...








I normally stick with the one that comes with the cards/motherboard!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Aftermath2006

both titans are under water with ek blocks and yes i overvolt to 1.3 or maybe a little more for benches


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> both titans are under water with ek blocks and yes i overvolt to 1.3 or maybe a little more for benches


Give it a shot then!








Its in my SIG!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Aftermath2006

so was fixing to flash and noticed that the bios size is 194kb and the other ones i have are sky bios 228kb and original bios 229 kb is this correct and does it make a difference


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> so was fixing to flash and noticed that the bios size is 194kb and the other ones i have are sky bios 228kb and original bios 229 kb is this correct and *does it make a difference*


Its not the size that counts...









Joking!







Yes its smaller than the original, just like the KPE bios...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Aftermath2006

ok cool just get a little freaked everytime i bios flash lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> ok cool just get a little freaked everytime i bios flash lol


Nah! just press "Y" everytime it asks and its done!


----------



## Aftermath2006

got it done thanks for help


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Do you overvolt? Are/is your card(s) under water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time is a silent culprit... a forgotten reason for problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally stick with the one that comes with the cards/motherboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I switched to the supplied TRI-SLI Bridge that came with my MB and the same issue, so it is not the bridge. I did try one other thing. I rolled back to the previous WHQL driver and while it still has a few glitches, it is running so much better. Every once in a while, I see a little glitch, but nothing like the current WHQL drivers. The current drivers, as soon I load into the 2nd level of the game, the glitches are all over the screen and they are constant, with the WHQL drivers from march, it is very rare and random where it looks like a small glitch, but only very small amount and not bad at all. Of course me being the anal person I am, I still don't like that it glitches! lol

Only bad thing, is these drivers are not great for some of my other games because of the SLI profiles found in the newer driver builds. But it is good to know that it is now even more that it is driver related versus having a potential bad card.


----------



## skupples

I know this may be a bit off topic, but.... I just picked up a Blue Yeti microphone, and mother of the flying spaghetti monstermodsafe is this thing huge. It is easily twice the size I expected it to be.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I issued the warning after me and my brother skyn3t talked about it, this bios is a hybrid between Titan/780 and 780Ti bios (more like KPE classified bios) and people WILL take chances and on air the temptation of increasing voltage will be too much and problems would come for sure!
> As long as you control yourself and do not overvolt you will be fine IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you Ed. I'll give it a shot sometime.

This might be somewhat off-topic, but I figured this thread would be one of the best places to ask this.

Has there been extensive, dedicated studies/tests about exactly when and how often the CPU becomes a limiting factor (I probably mean bottleneck) for performance in games, especially when multi-GPUs are involved?

I ask this because I want to know if my 4.4GHz 3770K will be sufficient or be a limiting factor for two overvolted and overclocked 800 series flagships. (I know they are far from release day and we know nothing about their performance, but consider a generally good amount of performance increase that is observed in a new flagship compared to a previous one).

If it is such that the CPU will be an issue, how often and in how many games will it be an issue?

And is getting a hexa/octa core Intel CPU the only real solution?

Thank you very much. Links to articles that provide explanations on the matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> I switched to the supplied TRI-SLI Bridge that came with my MB and the same issue, so it is not the bridge. I did try one other thing. I rolled back to the previous WHQL driver and while it still has a few glitches, it is running so much better. Every once in a while, I see a little glitch, but nothing like the current WHQL drivers. The current drivers, as soon I load into the 2nd level of the game, the glitches are all over the screen and they are constant, with the WHQL drivers from march, it is very rare and random where it looks like a small glitch, but only very small amount and not bad at all. Of course me being the anal person I am, I still don't like that it glitches! lol
> 
> Only bad thing, is these drivers are not great for some of my other games because of the SLI profiles found in the newer driver builds. But it is good to know that it is now even more that it is driver related versus having a potential bad card.


mobo pcie lanes not having enough juice from the atx 24pin?

happened to me long time back gtx580 tri-sli.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you Ed. I'll give it a shot sometime.
> 
> This might be somewhat off-topic, but I figured this thread would be one of the best places to ask this.
> Has there been extensive, dedicated studies/tests about exactly when and how often the CPU becomes a limiting factor (I probably mean bottleneck) for performance in games, especially when multi-GPUs are involved?
> I ask this because I want to know if my 4.4GHz 3770K will be sufficient or be a limiting factor for two overvolted and overclocked 800 series flagships. (I know they are far from release day and we know nothing about their performance, but consider a generally good amount of performance increase that is observed in a new flagship compared to a previous one).
> If it is such that the CPU will be an issue, how often and in how many games will it be an issue?
> And is getting a hexa/octa core Intel CPU the only real solution?
> Thank you very much. Links to articles that provide explanations on the matter will be greatly appreciated.


Hi, Ahnaf!

Indeed hexa/octa will be a must in the near future IMO! Right now with the 3770K rarely you will see bottlenecks in games with 2x GK110!
As games are evolving, with most games workload is done by the GPU but the CPU still has to process the data and feed it to the GPU (this might change in the near future, but that will be for one of my articles soon...







)
You wont see any Maxwell flagship for about 2 years...









Did you read my article about Maxwell?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!









TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;

*Low power:*

SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices

HKMG (high-? dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips

*High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*

HKMG - CLN28HP

Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...








Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!

Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!







)
Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!




Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!









But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!








The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!

What will this mean for us gamers?
That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!







) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!









DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!





















"_



I have a [email protected]/5.0GHZ and i don't see any bottleneck in any game at all, but i will get a Hexa/Octa core system in the near future for sure!









http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1229

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6934/choosing-a-gaming-cpu-single-multigpu-at-1440p/3

This one is a bit old but its a good reading!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Silent Scone

If you've got three or four cards, the X79 platform comes into it's own a little more







. Depends on the game!


----------



## OccamRazor

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you've got three or four cards, the X79 platform comes into it's own a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Depends on the game!


Indeed, the more cards the more cores the CPU must have to feed all those little GPU cores...


----------



## Silent Scone

If all you care about is Firestrike, it's a MUST









5960x on dry ice, could see almost 30k physics..maybe


----------



## Nunzi

Thanks to the skyn3t team for the new bios !


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Thanks to the skyn3t team for the new bios !


----------



## Nunzi

Cant get voltage hack to work using latest AB .I get error access denied when I try to add settings to AB profile

I do get the code 41 so I think the 1.3v is unlocked any ideas ? TY


----------



## skupples

Gk104 2.0 aka GM204 aka no thanks. I think AMD is going to blow GM204 out of the water.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Seemed to work just fine and *30-35c load temps*


How awesome that would be! sigh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Thanks to the skyn3t team for the new bios !


Is there a "NEW" BIOS for the GTX-Titan Black or the OG Titan? Would love to try a new one on my 4-Way SLI rig!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> Cant get voltage hack to work using latest AB .I get error access denied when I try to add settings to AB profile
> I do get the code 41 so I think the 1.3v is unlocked any ideas ? TY


Try this:

InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file

It will add to the left click drop down menu an option to "take ownership" of almost all the files inside any folder, that way removes the "write protection"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Gk104 2.0 aka GM204 aka no thanks. I think AMD is going to blow GM204 out of the water.


My thoughts exactly!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> How awesome that would be! sigh...
> Is there a "NEW" BIOS for the GTX-Titan Black or the OG Titan? Would love to try a new one on my 4-Way SLI rig!


Im my SIG my Friend!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> InstallTakeOwnership.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> It will add to the left click drop down menu an option to "take ownership" of almost all the files inside any folder, that way removes the "write protection"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you worked like a charm


----------



## Ali3n77

I apologize,
Occamrazor Please explain to me the news on the bios rev3 with respect to rev2?
100% power on msi ab corresponds to what the bios v3?
Thank you.








i'm on liquid cooler full EK with my titan


----------



## Dyaems

Ohhhhhh rev 3 Titan vBios... I wonder whats the difference as well. Still at the office so I can't read the readme xD


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Im my SIG my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


The Rev. 3 BIOS is for the Titan BLACK?


----------



## skupples

The Rev 3 that was released just 12-24 hours ago is for Vanilla Titan, as denoted in the patch notes, via not mentioning black.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali3n77*
> 
> I apologize,
> Occamrazor Please explain to me the news on the bios rev3 with respect to rev2?
> 100% power on msi ab corresponds to what the bios v3?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on liquid cooler full EK with my titan


I tested the bios with lots of games and i can OC both cards higher than with Rev2, voltages are through the roof though...







But we can release a low power bios version later if needed...








voltages are very stable (when set through AB), with VID (AB on "Auto") its always hitting 1,234V! with the normal 0.025V LLC oscillation!
With the Low Power Version bios i saw as low as 1,100V with 1006mhz, something unthinkable with Rev2 with my "Titan Dogs"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Ohhhhhh rev 3 Titan vBios... I wonder whats the difference as well. Still at the office so I can't read the readme xD


Read above and then below!
Quote:


> This bios is NOT to be used on:
> 
> Air-cooling
> Folding
> Mining
> Or any other burn-in software (OCCT, Kombustor etc)
> 
> My personal findings (Be aware that this WILL vary from system to system) after testing (games NOT benchmarks):
> Version 80.10.39.00.90
> Voltage unlocked beyond 1,212V (reported as high as 1,234V with AB on auto
> Oc'ed higher with the same settings/voltage
> No voltage/clocks fluctuations besides the normal voltage LLC behavior (+- 0.025V)
> Increased power draw
> No apparent increase in temps under load
> Be careful with PT above 100%, only set it higher a notch when experience stutters or frame drops
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor are NOT responsible for any damage that might occur to your card(s) using this software


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The Rev. 3 BIOS is for the Titan BLACK?


No, but you have EVGA Titan Black in my SIG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The Rev 3 that was released just 12-24 hours ago is for Vanilla Titan, as denoted in the patch notes, via not mentioning black.


And you? Already tried the Rev3?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

I'm just trying to not fall asleep in my office chair after work, these days.









have it downloaded, will push this weekend.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm just trying to not fall asleep in my office chair after work, these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have it downloaded, will push this weekend.


Keep me posted, anything you need moded in the bios, call me!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tested the bios with lots of games and i can OC both cards higher than with Rev2, voltages are through the roof though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we can release a low power bios version later if needed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voltages are very stable (when set through AB), with VID (AB on "Auto") its always hitting 1,234V! with the normal 0.025V LLC oscillation!
> With the Low Power Version bios i saw as low as 1,100V with 1006mhz, something unthinkable with Rev2 with my "Titan Dogs"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read above and then below!
> 
> No, but you have EVGA Titan Black in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you? Already tried the Rev3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks, I guess the v3 vBios is not for me then since I am still using Air Cooling.

The low-power version is interesting though... Although I tried doing 1006mhz core @ 1.1v using the V2 vBios before, and I get artifacts


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Keep me posted, anything you need moded in the bios, call me!


----------



## Stateless

Hey Guys-

Just another update and perhaps I need some clarification. On my 3 Titan Blacks, when running in SLI, applying the max voltages allowed in precision, I was getting the following at load.

GPU 1 - 1.212v
GPU 2 - 1.200v
GPU 3 - 1.162v

So I assumed that perhaps something was wrong with card 3, which was preventing me from OC a bit because it would max out at 1.162v. I also had some issues with Crysis 3 at 4k and in any level that had a lot of foliage I would get a lot of glitching, so there was a concern on my part that one of my cards may be bad. So taking the advice of one of the users, since my cards are water cooled and I have a Rampage 4 Extreme MOBO, I used the switches to turn off the PCIE lanes, except for the one that the 3rd card is in.

So after boot up, my system only detects the one card and thing are running fine. When I go to do a benchmark and apply the max volts, now the card is hitting the 1.200v at max load. My questions is why does this card only go to 1.162v when applying max volts when running in SLI with 2 other cards, but on it's own it is at 1.200v?

I appreciate any feedback as I am still learning here and so far everyone has been great at helping out so I continue to be thankful for the help provided.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hadn't really considered that before but you guys may be right. AMD has a really good architecture in GCN and its possible Nvidia won't be able to get away with a GM204 flagship like they did with Kepler. If AMD releases a proper replacement for the 290X Nvidia may be forced to release GM110 as the flagship...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Good to see there's a new BIOS for Vanilla Titan. Huge Thanks to Team Skyn3t for all their hard work, which lets us get more juice out of our fabulous Titans. I'll try the new bios soon, waiting on The RoG swift and currently playing nothing but CoD, so GPUs are running those games while at idle.









Also, I've been spending more time on my Bike than on my PC










Spoiler: Riding My Harley around town!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Cool beans Labestia! I just got my loan processed through Mass Mutual today and should have a check on its way to me right now! Hope to be riding a brand new Kawasaki ZX-6R Ninja by this weekend (though I doubt the mail will be that fast)! Got my new helmet in the other day!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Good to see there's a new BIOS for Vanilla Titan. Huge Thanks to Team Skyn3t for all their hard work, which lets us get more juice out of our fabulous Titans. I'll try the new bios soon, waiting on The RoG swift and currently playing nothing but CoD, so GPUs are running those games while at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've been spending more time on my Bike than on my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Riding My Harley around town!


Very good ride my Friend and thank you for your words!











I'm going away for the weekend with my Harley for the countryside! Its over 30C here!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Cool beans Labestia! I just got my loan processed through Mass Mutual today and should have a check on its way to me right now! Hope to be riding a brand new *Kawasaki ZX-6R Ninja* by this weekend (though I doubt the mail will be that fast)! Got my new helmet in the other day!


You speedy


















Cheers

Ed


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi, Ahnaf!
> 
> Indeed hexa/octa will be a must in the near future IMO! Right now with the 3770K rarely you will see bottlenecks in games with 2x GK110!
> As games are evolving, with most games workload is done by the GPU but the CPU still has to process the data and feed it to the GPU (this might change in the near future, but that will be for one of my articles soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> You wont see any Maxwell flagship for about 2 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my article about Maxwell?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-? dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
> The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
> Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
> There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a [email protected]/5.0GHZ and i don't see any bottleneck in any game at all,* but i will get a Hexa/Octa core system in the near future for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1229
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6934/choosing-a-gaming-cpu-single-multigpu-at-1440p/3
> 
> This one is a bit old but its a good reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


3570k @ 5Ghz minimum FPS 51 ............ 4 core 4 thread 80 -99%


4790k @ 4.8Ghz minimum FPS 85 ........... 4 core 8 thread 80 -99%


----------



## Silent Scone

SCALING ;D

Lol Ed, savage motor! But seriously those shoes dude! Guess you can pull them off if you're that ripped


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570k @ 5Ghz minimum FPS 51 ............ 4 core 4 thread 80 -99%
> 
> 
> 4790k @ 4.8Ghz minimum FPS 85 ........... 4 core 8 thread 80 -99%


First pic: 3570K with SLI (unknown res)
Second pic:4790K with single card (unknown res)
Thats not a fair comparison even not knowing the resolution but i risk saying its 1080p for the single card and 1440p for the SLI, am i right? !








I game at over 3K res (3240x1920), thats why i don't see much bottlenecks as its seen at lower res!








Bur Crysis 3 IS CPU limited, i should see a good chunk of frames with a Hexa core!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570k @ 5Ghz minimum FPS 51 ............ 4 core 4 thread 80 -99%
> 
> 
> 4790k @ 4.8Ghz minimum FPS 85 ........... 4 core 8 thread 80 -99%


Love it. LOOOOVE IT!

That is hyperthreading baby!

This is such a hot button issue over on the Star Citizen forums because no one has really done thourough documentation of Cry-engine 3 post update 1.3V, which is when they got all of the hyper-thread support working. This leads people to act like morons & claim that Hyper-threading will make zero difference in Star Citizen, some of them are even dumb enough to proclaim that they aren't even sure if the game will use multiple cores... You know... In a game, built on Cry-engine 3, which has native support for 8 cores 16 threads....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First pic: 3570K with SLI (unknown res)
> Second pic:4790K with single card (unknown res)
> Thats not a fair comparison even not knowing the resolution but i risk saying its 1080p for the single card and 1440p for the SLI, am i right? !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I game at over 3K res (3240x1920), thats why i don't see much bottlenecks as its seen at lower res!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bur Crysis 3 IS CPU limited, i should see a good chunk of frames with a Hexa core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


The power of Christ Hyper-threading compels you!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> SCALING ;D
> 
> Lol Ed, savage motor! But seriously those shoes dude! Guess you can pull them off if you're that ripped


I know you secretly dream about Vans... Ahaaahahahahaha


----------



## remmer29

I need some help from you. Could help me to put more voltage (higher them 1.212v) on my titan black.
Right now i can play on BF4 on 1350ghz + 8100ghz (memory) + 1.212v (skyn3t 1006 BIOS).
Sorry for my English.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I need some help from you. Could help me to put more voltage (higher them 1.212v) on my titan black.
> Right now i can play on BF4 on 1350ghz + 8100ghz (memory) + 1.212v (skyn3t 1006 BIOS).
> Sorry for my English.


Sorry but its not possible! Titan Black IS a 780Ti with 6GB, its voltage locked to 1,212V!
1350mhz + 8100mhz (memory) + 1.212v IS excellent, you have a very good card!!!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I need some help from you. Could help me to put more voltage (higher them 1.212v) on my titan black.
> Right now i can play on BF4 on 1350ghz + 8100ghz (memory) + 1.212v (skyn3t 1006 BIOS).
> Sorry for my English.


I would personally be extremely satisfied with those results. It takes me 1.3V to do similar with Vanilla Titan.


----------



## remmer29

I want to make more on benchmarckes with more voltage, now i got this:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2484328
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2480287
http://i-fotki.info/17/321af55eda3c0462b7df5edaae0df6755f8fd5188878199.jpg.html
http://i-fotki.info/17/9e79204781f8335f3fa591204a0f945c5f8fd5188878263.jpg.html
My titan black on waterblock and i don`t worry about overheating it so maybe there is a way put 1.25v or 1.3v
My Asic is 69.3%
Please help me if you can.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I want to make more on benchmarckes with more voltage, now i got this:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2484328
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2480287
> http://i-fotki.info/17/321af55eda3c0462b7df5edaae0df6755f8fd5188878199.jpg.html
> http://i-fotki.info/17/9e79204781f8335f3fa591204a0f945c5f8fd5188878263.jpg.html
> My titan black on waterblock and i don`t worry about overheating it so maybe there is a way put 1.25v or 1.3v
> My Asic is 69.3%
> Please help me if you can.


No, Titan Black is locked to 1,212V! only hardmod (soldering a resistance to the PCB!) http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> First pic: 3570K with SLI (unknown res)
> Second pic:4790K with single card (unknown res)
> Thats not a fair comparison even not knowing the resolution but i risk saying its 1080p for the single card and 1440p for the SLI, am i right? !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I game at over 3K res (3240x1920), thats why i don't see much bottlenecks as its seen at lower res!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bur Crysis 3 IS CPU limited, i should see a good chunk of frames with a Hexa core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


i think it's a fair comparison ...... dosent really matter what res or how many cards as long as you're GPU's / GPU is being bottlenecked
3570k with 670sli was at 1080P
4790k with 780Ti was @ 1600 x 900 cause my gpu would hit 99%usage @1080p i need a faster oc to run 1080p and have the cpu bottleneck the gpu.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Love it. LOOOOVE IT!
> 
> That is hyperthreading baby!
> 
> This is such a hot button issue over on the Star Citizen forums because no one has really done thourough documentation of Cry-engine 3 post update 1.3V, which is when they got all of the hyper-thread support working. This leads people to act like morons & claim that Hyper-threading will make zero difference in Star Citizen, some of them are even dumb enough to proclaim that they aren't even sure if the game will use multiple cores... You know... In a game, built on Cry-engine 3, which has native support for 8 cores 16 threads....
> The power of Christ Hyper-threading compels you!


i alway's wonder what a hex core can pull off in that spot of crysis 3


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think it's a fair comparison ...... dosent really matter what res or how many cards as long as you're GPU's / GPU is being bottlenecked
> 3570k with 670sli was at 1080P
> 4790k with 780Ti was @ 1600 x 900 cause my gpu would hit 99%usage @1080p i need a faster oc to run 1080p and have the cpu bottleneck the gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i alway's wonder what a hex core can pull off in that spot of crysis 3


Its your point of view and i respect it although i do not share it; as long as i see at least 60 fps at my native res (3240x1920) i do not consider it bottlenecked!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Love it. LOOOOVE IT!
> That is hyperthreading baby!
> This is such a hot button issue over on the Star Citizen forums because no one has really done thourough documentation of Cry-engine 3 post update 1.3V, which is when they got all of the hyper-thread support working. This leads people to act like morons & claim that Hyper-threading will make zero difference in Star Citizen, some of them are even dumb enough to proclaim that they aren't even sure if the game will use multiple cores... You know... In a game, built on Cry-engine 3, which has native support for 8 cores 16 threads....
> The power of Christ Hyper-threading compels you!


Sooo, hyperthreading heh?!?!!? Its time you sell me one of those 3930K you have stashed in a drawer since last year!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Its your point of view and i respect it although i do not share it; as long as i see at least 60 fps at my native res (3240x1920) i do not consider it bottlenecked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sooo, hyperthreading heh?!?!!? Its time you sell me one of those 3930K you have stashed in a drawer since last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


well it's not really my point of view it's fact you said it you're self a anything below 60 fps is a bottleneck, well a 3570k @ 5ghz cant get 60FPS in that spot even if it had 2 titan z..... but thats in crysis 3 one of the most cpu demanding games ive played that along with BF3 / 4.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i need your help...

Look i require some serious suggestion for me, ok here i go.

I am a fellow overclocker with the following rig:

* Intel 4770k Processor overclocked to 4.8Ghz
* 4 way SLI GTX Titan (not overclocked)
* 8 GB Ram
* SSD for OS
* Corsair AX1200 power supply
* Samsung 4K Monitor

My questions are:

How much of an advantage in frames per second will i get if i overclock the four cards?
Will my power supply resist the OC of the Video Cards, do you think?
Will my power bill increase so bad that i will regret doing this?

And also, i dont know if you have the same idea as i but i decided to sell my monitor and get the LG 34UM95 monitor.... I went from a Catleap to the Samsung and the colors and viewing angles just killed me... I have talked some of this with CallsignVega about a month ago and I was really waiting to try and see the Asus ROG Swift but decided against this since it is also a TN panel and i just cant go back to those panels anymore...

Please tell me what would be better for me to increase my frames per second on games..


----------



## mossberg385t

Has anyone had any problems with Metro: Last Light? I am getting 7fps and GPU load is only 20% per GPU-Z I even tried turning the settings way down to no avail


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well it's not really my point of view it's fact you said it you're self a anything below 60 fps is a bottleneck, well a 3570k @ 5ghz cant get 60FPS in that spot even if it had 2 titan z..... but thats in crysis 3 one of the most cpu demanding games ive played that along with BF3 / 4.


After oh so many years of talking about "the day CPUs will actually get properly used in games" it is FINALLY HERE! Of course, Cry-tek has been doing it for many years now, but Cry-engine is a perfect example of what is possible when you fully utilize a CPU. It could also be look at as "look how hard it hits you CPU, bad design" but that honestly isn't true. That part of the game is heavily populated with individually tracked, procedural generated grass = CPU wrecking ball. XB1/PS4 have done next to nothing for PC gaming, except 64bit clients & proper multithreading.

Back to the Star Citizen thing... People keep telling me that Hyper-threading will server no purpose, which, like above, I find laughable. OH OH OH, people also say " there won't be any procedural grass in space, so it won't matter"... They fail to realize that the grass is just a symbol of the power Cryengine 3 has. They also fail to realize SC will be pushing the limits of all of your PC hardware, & what is the #1 bottleneck in all MMO's? THE CPU! So... A multithreaded + hyperthreaded engine in an MMO that will be pushing the outer limits of processing & rendering power? = you better bet your sweet sweet arsecheeks that hyperthreading will make a huge difference when you are in the thick of it.

erm... /endofftopicrant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Has anyone had any problems with Metro: Last Light? I am getting 7fps and GPU load is only 20% per GPU-Z I even tried turning the settings way down to no avail


Make sure your PhysX is properly installed, you can do this by going to GPU-Z & making sure the PhysX box in the bottom of the app is checked off. uninstall JUST phys-X & reinstall JUST physX if it is not checked.

They also JUST pushed an update for Metro like 3-4 hours ago, which means they probably broke the game EVEN more.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Cool beans Labestia! I just got my loan processed through Mass Mutual today and should have a check on its way to me right now! Hope to be riding a brand new Kawasaki ZX-6R Ninja by this weekend (though I doubt the mail will be that fast)! Got my new helmet in the other day!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Very good ride my Friend and thank you for your words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going away for the weekend with my Harley for the countryside! Its over 30C here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


You both are gonna be having some fun


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You both are gonna be having some fun


have you tried a helmet mount for the gopro? Was that a chest strap you were using?

Razor - I hope you wear more than that on a long ride. I used to hate putting bondo on guys in the ER, when it should have been a walk-away slide.


----------



## Cylas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> Hey Guys-
> 
> Just another update and perhaps I need some clarification. On my 3 Titan Blacks, when running in SLI, applying the max voltages allowed in precision, I was getting the following at load.
> 
> GPU 1 - 1.212v
> GPU 2 - 1.200v
> GPU 3 - 1.162v
> 
> So I assumed that perhaps something was wrong with card 3, which was preventing me from OC a bit because it would max out at 1.162v. I also had some issues with Crysis 3 at 4k and in any level that had a lot of foliage I would get a lot of glitching, so there was a concern on my part that one of my cards may be bad. So taking the advice of one of the users, since my cards are water cooled and I have a Rampage 4 Extreme MOBO, I used the switches to turn off the PCIE lanes, except for the one that the 3rd card is in.
> 
> So after boot up, my system only detects the one card and thing are running fine. When I go to do a benchmark and apply the max volts, now the card is hitting the 1.200v at max load. My questions is why does this card only go to 1.162v when applying max volts when running in SLI with 2 other cards, but on it's own it is at 1.200v?
> 
> I appreciate any feedback as I am still learning here and so far everyone has been great at helping out so I continue to be thankful for the help provided.


Titan Blacks issue with two or more cards at different voltage is expected behavior.It is from balancing FPS to reduce micro-stutter in SLI mode. But be glad, none of my two Titan Blacks makes more than 1.20 V :/


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you tried a helmet mount for the gopro? Was that a chest strap you were using?
> 
> *Razor - I hope you wear more than that on a long ride*. I used to hate putting bondo on guys in the ER, when it should have been a walk-away slide.


yap! leather jacket!








Technically an accident can happen anywhere, most of the time near your home as your senses relax with the known environment, but it kind of defeats the purpose in summertime to wear full clothing with such a sweet ride...









Thanks for the concern JP! Appreciated!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you tried a helmet mount for the gopro? Was that a chest strap you were using?
> 
> Razor - I hope you wear more than that on a long ride. I used to hate putting bondo on guys in the ER, when it should have been a walk-away slide.


I have, but you can't see the bike from on top. Maybe on the side of the helmet, I'll have to try that next. I need more mounting brackets and w more goPro cameras.

I usually ride with jeans and a tshirt on the summer, but this year I bought a padded mesh jacket, and vented gloves which keep me pretty cool even in the hottest days.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What you do in the ER JP? I work in the ER too and have had to witness many a bike riding incident in my days! Seems like we get a lot more four wheeler wrecks in there though than bikes? I do live in the sticks though...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What you do in the ER JP? I work in the ER too and have had to witness many a bike riding incident in my days! Seems like we get a lot more four wheeler wrecks in there though than bikes? I do live in the sticks though...


down south that tends to be the case lol.


----------



## skupples

HEY. I love my 4 wheeler & golf cart, & you gotta keep em primed for the next big storm! (and the chain saw, and the shotgun, and the AR....)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You got a bike Skup? Me and JP are gonna get together for a Team Titan ride one of these days (Ed needs to come along as well as Labestia and anyone else with two wheels)!


----------



## skupples

sadly no. Just a Cat & a golf cart.



i'll grab a bike one of these days. maybe as a present to my self after finishing college... again...


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure your PhysX is properly installed, you can do this by going to GPU-Z & making sure the PhysX box in the bottom of the app is checked off. uninstall JUST phys-X & reinstall JUST physX if it is not checked.
> 
> They also JUST pushed an update for Metro like 3-4 hours ago, which means they probably broke the game EVEN more.


Master strikes again! I feel really dumb for not checking that hah


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> People keep telling me that Hyper-threading will server no purpose, which, like above, I find laughable. OH OH OH, people also say " there won't be any procedural grass in space, so it won't matter"... They fail to realize that the grass is just a symbol of the power Cryengine 3 has. They also fail to realize SC will be pushing the limits of all of your PC hardware, & what is the #1 bottleneck in all MMO's? THE CPU! So... A multithreaded + hyperthreaded engine in an MMO that will be pushing the outer limits of processing & rendering power? = you better bet your sweet sweet arsecheeks that hyperthreading will make a huge difference when you are in the thick of it.


Benefit of HT and similar technologies is extremely dependant on the application implementation and the OS process scheduler and it's awareness of the intricacies of the specific HT implementation.

In general, HT will help if you have many more threads than physical cores AND are significantly bottlenecked on memory I/O, AND the OS kernel scheduler is HT aware enough to know which logical cores share the same physical cores.

Assuming your stack meets all three of those requirements, you will see an improvement. Remove even one and you may well see a hit. I won't bother going into server app performance regarding HT, since most people here are gamers, but in gaming performance terms, you may find this article interesting:

http://www.techbuyersguru.com/CPUgaming.php

As you can see from the numbers there, if you have more process threads than hardware cores, HT makes a significant improvement. Otherwise (e.g. if you have 4+ physicalncores) enabling HT may well reduce overall throughput AND it is likely to make latencies worse and more inconsistent (perceived as stutter).

It's not a clear case of HT always being better or worse, it'll depend on the application.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You got a bike Skup? Me and JP are gonna get together for a Team Titan ride one of these days (Ed needs to come along as well as Labestia and anyone else with two wheels)!


Oh yeah, i will take you all on that in the near future for sure!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Benefit of HT and similar technologies is extremely dependant on the application implementation and the OS process scheduler and it's awareness of the intricacies of the specific HT implementation.
> In general, HT will help if you have many more threads than physical cores AND are significantly bottlenecked on memory I/O, AND the OS kernel scheduler is HT aware enough to know which logical cores share the same physical cores.
> Assuming your stack meets all three of those requirements, you will see an improvement. Remove even one and you may well see a hit. I won't bother going into server app performance regarding HT, since most people here are gamers, but in gaming performance terms, you may find this article interesting:
> http://www.techbuyersguru.com/CPUgaming.php
> As you can see from the numbers there, if you have more process threads than hardware cores, HT makes a significant improvement. Otherwise (e.g. if you have 4+ physicalncores) enabling HT may well reduce overall throughput AND it is likely to make latencies worse and more inconsistent (perceived as stutter).
> It's not a clear case of HT always being better or worse, it'll depend on the application.


Hey Gordan, where have you been? Welcome back!!









Also this article is very good, while hyper threading may be a must in several games (when the game engine takes advantage of it of course) its really bound to resolution; the lower it is, the bigger hit it will have, as the bottleneck shifts from CPU to GPU!
That's why i don't see it much @3240x1920.
With BF4 disabling HT IS a must!









http://www.techbuyersguru.com/ochtgaming1.php

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vampirek25

hi OccamRazor,

i`m running skyn3t rev2 on both my Titan, i use theme only for games.. do you suggest to upgrade to rev3?!?
I`m running both with ek fullcover

Tnx

Vamp


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hey Gordan, where have you been? Welcome back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this article is very good, while hyper threading may be a must in several games (when the game engine takes advantage of it of course) its really bound to resolution; the lower it is, the bigger hit it will have, as the bottleneck shifts from CPU to GPU!
> That's why i don't see it much @3240x1920.
> With BF4 disabling HT IS a must!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techbuyersguru.com/ochtgaming1.php


I never left. 

Interesting article about core parking. But isn't the same thing achieved by disabling the C6 power state in BIOS (assuming your BIOS exposes that setting)?


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, Titan Black is locked to 1,212V! only hardmod (soldering a resistance to the PCB!) http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you for the info.
Yes you are right? It is to much for me, i don`t what loos the warantty on this card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> hi OccamRazor,
> 
> i`m running skyn3t rev2 on both my Titan, i use theme only for games.. do you suggest to upgrade to rev3?!?
> I`m running both with ek fullcover
> 
> Tnx
> 
> Vamp


rev3 is SKYN3T EVGA TITAN BLACK HYDRO COPPER(Not for regular Titan) are you tallking about this one?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> hi OccamRazor,
> 
> i`m running skyn3t rev2 on both my Titan, i use theme only for games.. do you suggest to upgrade to rev3?!?
> I`m running both with ek fullcover
> Tnx
> Vamp


You can try it!







Just don't go too crazy with the power slider!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> I never left.
> Interesting article about core parking. But isn't the same thing achieved by disabling the C6 power state in BIOS (assuming your BIOS exposes that setting)?


I know you didnt!








It is indeed! I use a small program to unpark the cores since i became aware of it, the OS parks the cores to save power but most of the time they remain parked even when a CPU intensive app kicks in!



There is also "Set Timer Resolution" from Lucas Hale: http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> Yes you are right? It is to much for me, i don`t what loos the warantty on this card.
> rev3 is SKYN3T EVGA TITAN BLACK HYDRO COPPER(Not for regular Titan) are you tallking about this one?


*Rev3 is for regular Titan, not for Titan Black!*









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## vampirek25

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *Rev3 is for regular Titan, not for Titan Black!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


improvment?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You can try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't go too crazy with the power slider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


is the same power table of ver2 ,right?
i will try it this night. improvement ? better performance?

Thanks!

Vamp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> yap! leather jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically an accident can happen anywhere, *most of the time near your home* as your senses relax with the known environment, but it kind of defeats the purpose in summertime to wear full clothing with such a sweet ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the concern JP! Appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ed


yeah. leather is good - but waaay too hot. These new kevlar "shirts" can save a lot of skin. Road rash is a _____.
[bold] and because it's where you are on the bike the most, statistically.








Germantown??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I have, but you can't see the bike from on top. Maybe on the side of the helmet, I'll have to try that next. I need more mounting brackets and w more goPro cameras.
> I usually ride with jeans and a tshirt on the summer, but this year I bought a padded mesh jacket, and vented gloves which keep me pretty cool even in the hottest days.


same here - I should wear my kevlar-lined jeans but usually don't on short rides. You know, none of this does anything but save skin.
Was riding along the Brandywine River yesterday and almost high-sided after hitting a patch of gravel (rain washed).








That will wake ya up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What you do in the ER JP? I work in the ER too and have had to witness many a bike riding incident in my days! Seems like we get a lot more four wheeler wrecks in there though than bikes? I do live in the sticks though...


Until I crossed over to the dark side - biotech - i was on call 2 nights a week in Baltimore... in the 80's. It was a war zone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You got a bike Skup? Me and JP are gonna get together for a Team Titan ride one of these days (Ed needs to come along as well as Labestia and anyone else with two wheels)!


Rode to Myrtle Beach a few weeks ago (1300mi R/T), you know Wet T contests etc...


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah yes, parked cores. Unlocking them produces the most awesome placebo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> HEY. I love my 4 wheeler & golf cart, & you gotta keep em primed for the next big storm! (and the chain saw, and the shotgun, and the AR....)


you sure you don't live in PA?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Benefit of HT and similar technologies is extremely dependant on the application implementation and the OS process scheduler and it's awareness of the intricacies of the specific HT implementation.
> 
> In general, HT will help if you have many more threads than physical cores AND are significantly bottlenecked on memory I/O, AND the OS kernel scheduler is HT aware enough to know which logical cores share the same physical cores.
> 
> Assuming your stack meets all three of those requirements, you will see an improvement. Remove even one and you may well see a hit. I won't bother going into server app performance regarding HT, since most people here are gamers, but in gaming performance terms, you may find this article interesting:
> 
> http://www.techbuyersguru.com/CPUgaming.php
> 
> As you can see from the numbers there, if you have more process threads than hardware cores, HT makes a significant improvement. Otherwise (e.g. if you have 4+ physicalncores) enabling HT may well reduce overall throughput AND it is likely to make latencies worse and more inconsistent (perceived as stutter).
> 
> It's not a clear case of HT always being better or worse, it'll depend on the application.


spot on. Good HT support is extremely rare right now, and before now almost non-existent, game designers weren't even trying to get it to work, but it seems more & more games are coming on board with proper & functioning support. I can only think of a handful right now, but pretty much anything on unreal4 will have HT support, which means a toooooooooooon of games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah yes, parked cores. Unlocking them produces the most awesome placebo


NO WAY MAN. unparking my cores gave me 30 more FPS in Battlefield 4.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vampirek25*
> 
> false
> improvment?
> is the same power table of ver2 ,right?
> i will try it this night. improvement ? better performance?
> Thanks!
> Vamp


No, its a completely different bios, a Titan/KPE hybrid!










Quote:


> "This bios is NOT to be used on:
> Air-cooling
> Folding
> Mining
> Or any other burn-in software (OCCT, Kombustor etc)
> 
> My personal findings (Be aware that this WILL vary from system to system) after testing (games NOT benchmarks):
> Version 80.10.39.00.90
> Voltage unlocked beyond 1,212V (reported as high as 1,234V with AB on auto
> Oc'ed higher with the same settings/voltage
> No voltage/clocks fluctuations besides the normal voltage LLC behavior (+- 0.025V)
> Increased power draw
> No apparent increase in temps under load
> Be careful with PT above 100%, only set it higher a notch when experience stutters or frame drops"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah. leather is good - but waaay too hot. These new kevlar "shirts" can save a lot of skin. Road rash is a _____.
> [bold] and because it's where you are on the bike the most, statistically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Germantown??*
> same here - I should wear my kevlar-lined jeans but usually don't on short rides. You know, none of this does anything but save skin.
> Was riding along the Brandywine River yesterday and almost high-sided after hitting a patch of gravel (rain washed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will wake ya up.
> Until I crossed over to the dark side - biotech - i was on call 2 nights a week in Baltimore... in the 80's. It was a war zone.
> Rode to Myrtle Beach a few weeks ago (1300mi R/T), you know Wet T contests etc...


Yap! Pretty soon...!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah yes, parked cores. Unlocking them produces the most awesome placebo


Dont be lazy,







hit the link: http://www.techbuyersguru.com/ochtgaming1.php
Read what skupp says: He is right!








Quote:


> "NO WAY MAN. unparking my cores gave me 30 more FPS in Battlefield 4."


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ninja85

Hey guys, i installed the voltmod(ed's SIG) and sumhow AB shows me 1,313v ?? is it just a Software readout-problem or am i lucky an got a EVGA Acx SC With fully unlocked voltage??

THX in advanceadvance

Edit: really uncool, driverreset is not working anymore, i have to restart after crash ,how 2 fix that? ....i guess it is not working on my card?(rev2, tried 1,225v +10mhz to my stabile 24-7 OC of 1250mhz,not even artifacts just crashing to blackscreen and stuck)
Edit2: its crashing even with 1220mhz????


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> Hey guys, i installed the voltmod(ed's SIG) and sumhow AB shows me 1,313v ?? is it just a Software readout-problem or am i lucky an got a EVGA Acx SC With fully unlocked voltage??
> 
> THX in advanceadvance
> 
> Edit: really uncool, driverreset is not working anymore, i have to restart after crash ,how 2 fix that? ....i guess it is not working on my card?(rev2, tried 1,225v +10mhz to my stabile 24-7 OC of 1250mhz,not even artifacts just crashing to blackscreen and stuck)


AB since 3.0.0 final, has a lot of new features, one of them is a new LLC implementation; from 0.025V (we had to add manually (LLC hack) ) to 0.013/15V by default!








What do you mean "driverreset" ?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> AB since 3.0.0 final, has a lot of new features, one of them is a new LLC implementation; from 0.025V (we had to add manually (LLC hack) ) to 0.013/15V by default!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "driverreset" ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I mean driver reset after a crash when clocked too high^^ back to desktop and "nvidia driver just crashed and not working anymore" -> i just recieve a blackscreen -.-
So dies that mean i should use the llc-hack? I thought u get bsod if u use it?
M using 3.0.1 beta and cant overvlock nomore , AS edited in my post before:-/

I used the voltage-hack on my earlier 780, no problems of course, but now i got a big questionmark why my card cant even clock to 1220 anymore...crashing and crashing...

I did the cmd-thing-> msiafterburner/ri3,20,99->recieved 41, changed profile , ab asked me to reboot, so everything AS instructed/exspected. What am i doing wrong ?

BIOS is EVGA Acx skyn3t 80.80.34.00.80
Thx


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> I mean driver reset after a crash when clocked too high^^ back to desktop and "nvidia driver just crashed and not working anymore" -> i just recieve a blackscreen -.-
> So dies that mean i should use the llc-hack? I thought u get bsod if u use it?
> M using 3.0.1 beta and cant overvlock nomore , AS edited in my post before:-/
> 
> I used the voltage-hack on my earlier 780, no problems of course, but now i got a big questionmark why my card cant even clock to 1220 anymore...crashing and crashing...
> 
> I did the cmd-thing-> msiafterburner/ri3,20,99->recieved 41, changed profile , ab asked me to reboot, so everything AS instructed/exspected. What am i doing wrong ?
> 
> BIOS is EVGA Acx skyn3t 80.80.34.00.80
> Thx


No, i mean LLC is already applied by AB!
Normally after a driver crash is always better to re-initialize windows with a reboot!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ninja85

OK once again^^, my card does not OC nomore with the ab-hack.
It crashes with my tested oc, and even if i clock it down -30 ...
Nvidia driver dies not crash to desktop it crashes completely, doesnt matter the voltage, i get a blackscreen and have to reboot.
Any suggestios?

And ya, i have no choice, i always have to reboot cz of the blackscreen.i'm a bit confused, donno what m doing wrong

Thx occamrazor


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, i mean LLC is already applied by AB!
> Normally after a driver crash is always better to re-initialize windows with a reboot!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Aah OK got it^^ gud 2 know

ButBut my Problem still excists


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> OK once again^^, my card does not OC nomore with the ab-hack.
> It crashes with my tested oc, and even if i clock it down -30 ...
> Nvidia driver dies not crash to desktop it crashes completely, doesnt matter the voltage, i get a blackscreen and have to reboot.
> Any suggestios?
> And ya, i have no choice, i always have to reboot cz of the blackscreen.i'm a bit confused, donno what m doing wrong
> Thx occamrazor


What card do you have now?


----------



## ninja85

*** is wrong With it - i try 1,244v @ 1200mhz...... Crash!blackscreen!...


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> What card do you have now?


EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC [email protected] Arctic hybrid

On the PCB there was written "revision2" if that helps sumhow


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC [email protected] Arctic hybrid
> 
> On the PCB there was written "revision2" if that helps sumhow


*The volt mod does not work with 780Ti, it is VOLT LOCKED to 1,212V*! Only with a hardmod by soldering a resistor to the PCB!
You should have bought a Classified as it has a voltage tool!
Here is our Official 780Ti Owners Club thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *The volt mod does not work with 780Ti, it is VOLT LOCKED to 1,212V*! Only with a hardmod by soldering a resistor to the PCB!
> You should have bought a Classified as it has a voltage tool!
> Here is our Official 780Ti Owners Club thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/0_100
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I know that occamrazor^^ but a lot of people reported an increase to 1,237v, and that is my aim^^ so obviously im not lucky to have a card which is able to make this Voltage increasement?


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> I know that occamrazor^^ but a lot of people reported an increase to 1,237v, and that is my aim^^ so obviously im not lucky to have a card which is able to make this Voltage increasement?


Oohhhh...m in the titansownersclub^^ i Started reading i the ti owners-club an then i posted, so m sorry and i donno how it came that it changed the thread^^


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> I know that occamrazor^^ but a lot of people reported an increase to 1,237v, and that is my aim^^ so obviously im not lucky to have a card which is able to make this Voltage increasement?


Reported wrong!

1.121V + 0.025V = 1.237V, with the volt mod AB can read voltages beyond 1,212V as are reported by the drivers (AB has a direct read from the voltage controller NCP4206)
as the LLC makes the voltage go up and down 0.025V (never exceeds this value)!
Without the voltmod its driver feed and drivers never report voltages above 1,212V, so AB cant report anything over 1,212V!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ninja85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reported wrong!
> 
> 1.121V + 0.025V = 1.237V, with the volt mod AB can read voltages beyond 1,212V as are reported by the drivers (AB has a direct read from the voltage controller NCP4206)
> as the LLC makes the voltage go up and down 0.025V (never exceeds this value)!
> Without the voltmod its driver feed and drivers never report voltages above 1,212V, so AB cant report anything over 1,212V!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Much thanks occamrazor, obviously i understood it wrong ^^ thanks for your time and have a gr8 weekend


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninja85*
> 
> Much thanks occamrazor, obviously i understood it wrong ^^ thanks for your time and have a gr8 weekend


----------



## vampirek25

OccamRazor

do you plan to relase a low power bios v3? I tested on my system and works like a charm.. but here is summer and i have 30c of temp ambient..

Thanks for your time

Vamp


----------



## szeged

Hey Ed nice sportster







was looking at the titan club at work a few hours ago and a friend ran up and his jaw hit the floor lol. He just got a new 1300 to ride this weekend.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hey Ed nice sportster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was looking at the titan club at work a few hours ago and a friend ran up and his jaw hit the floor lol. He just got a new 1300 to ride this weekend.


safety first lolz









not my bike it's my dads, but the jeep is mine lolz


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You got a bike Skup? Me and JP are gonna get together for a Team Titan ride one of these days (Ed needs to come along as well as Labestia and anyone else with two wheels)!


A Titan motorcycle club, that be nice. Unfortunately I'm too far from Florida.


----------



## Baasha

Have any of you been using the latest PrecisionX? I'm still on Afterburner 3.0.1 and it works great but I want to try the new one. Are there any issues/problems with it? What are the pros and cons compared to AB?


----------



## Jpmboy

Hard to find a pic (I'm usually the one taking the pictures...








last build I did (2003). Still strong @ 30K miles.


Check the Sparto tail light on the Sportster... took a while to "massage" that to fit the fender curve. Now I've had 2 guys want them installed on their bikes


----------



## trawetSluaP

I'm considering getting a second one of these cards as I can pick it up cheap, however I currently have an 860W PSU and was wondering if that'd be sufficient or if I'd need to upgrade it?

I did have a look online but couldn't find any conclusive information.

PSU: Corsair AX860, Platinum efficiency.

OT: Not a massive fan of bikes, but you guys really do have some cool looking machines!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I'm considering getting a second one of these cards as I can pick it up cheap, however I currently have an 860W PSU and was wondering if that'd be sufficient or if I'd need to upgrade it?
> 
> I did have a look online but couldn't find any conclusive information.
> 
> PSU: Corsair AX860, Platinum efficiency.
> 
> OT: Not a massive fan of bikes, but you guys really do have some cool looking machines!!!


if you're not planning to use the voltage mod, and are air cooling the cards, the AX860 should manage... alot depends on what all you are running in the rig?


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you're not planning to use the voltage mod, and are air cooling the cards, the AX860 should manage... alot depends on what all you are running in the rig?


Nope, no voltage mod and am on air.

My full PC is in my sig.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I'm considering getting a second one of these cards as I can pick it up cheap, however I currently have an 860W PSU and was wondering if that'd be sufficient or if I'd need to upgrade it?
> 
> I did have a look online but couldn't find any conclusive information.
> 
> PSU: Corsair AX860, Platinum efficiency.
> 
> OT: Not a massive fan of bikes, but you guys really do have some cool looking machines!!!


should be fine, as long as you don't OC them very hard. Ran a 3570k @ 2x Titans on a 850 what for a few months. It was easy to shut it down when benchmarking, but never had any issues in-game.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should be fine, as long as you don't OC them very hard. Ran a 3570k @ 2x Titans on a 850 what for a few months. It was easy to shut it down when benchmarking, but never had any issues in-game.


^^ This


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should be fine, as long as you don't OC them very hard. Ran a 3570k @ 2x Titans on a 850 what for a few months. It was easy to shut it down when benchmarking, but never had any issues in-game.


So the fact that they're factory OC'd isn't something that would impact enough to make this upgrade non-viable?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi, Ahnaf!
> 
> Indeed hexa/octa will be a must in the near future IMO! Right now with the 3770K rarely you will see bottlenecks in games with 2x GK110!
> As games are evolving, with most games workload is done by the GPU but the CPU still has to process the data and feed it to the GPU (this might change in the near future, but that will be for one of my articles soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> You wont see any Maxwell flagship for about 2 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my article about Maxwell?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-? dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But having 10mn doesnt mean we will see 10mn GPU's at that time frame, luckily we will have (Finfets instead of HKMG) 14/16mn on Volta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is next-generation 20nm bulk high-K metal gate and 16/14nm FinFET process will have a higher cost per gate than today's 28nm HKMG!
> The 16/14nm FinFET node uses the same interconnect structure as 20nm, so the chip area is only 8-10% smaller than 20nm. In addition, this node faces yield issues related to stress control, overlay, and factors related to the step coverage and process uniformity of 3D structures!
> Meaning yields ($$$$) will determine how soon we will see a beastly GPU released! As the 28 HKGM matures (wafer depreciation costs) and yields increase, costs decrease meaning even in 2017 the costs will be much lower than 28mn, FinFETs can be used for high-performance or ultra-dense designs but are not cost effective in mainstream semiconductors. Consequently, the industry faces a mismatch between what is being promoted by wafer vendors and what their customers need. If this means anything, we will see very high GPU priced chips (with Finfet fab 14/16mn) [You all remember the Titans high prices last year, now you know why!] and less powerful and much lesser priced cards with 20mn HKGM! Scaling to 10nm and 7nm nodes will entail additional wafer processing challenges for which the industry is not well prepared for the next 5 years!
> There are other options (FD SOI and 450mm wafers) but let see what will happen!
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> I have a [email protected]/5.0GHZ and i don't see any bottleneck in any game at all, but i will get a Hexa/Octa core system in the near future for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1229
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6934/choosing-a-gaming-cpu-single-multigpu-at-1440p/3
> 
> This one is a bit old but its a good reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


By Maxwell flagships, I meant the upcoming GM204s.
I also plan on upgrading to a hexa/octa core, but not right now. As long as this CPU gets the job done, I'll keep it and let octa core CPUs and DDR4 RAM to come down in price.

According to the ocaholic article, SLI scaling in a lot of games is absolutely horrible. And those are all AAA titles. I suppose things get even worse with less renowned games.

Sorry to have to ask you again, but do you have links to SLI scaling reviews in games? I'm not convinced to go SLI after seeing those numbers.

Also, are your articles published somewhere on a regular basis?

Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you've got three or four cards, the X79 platform comes into it's own a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Depends on the game!


Fortunately, only two way SLI for me for the foreseeable future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If all you care about is Firestrike, it's a MUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960x on dry ice, could see almost 30k physics..maybe


Again, fortunately, I'll only be gaming. Benchmarks aren't a concern for me.

Does changing the core parking configurations actually increase FPS by 30 in BF4? Does it have such a dramatic effect on FPS in other games as well?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> So the fact that they're factory OC'd isn't something that would impact enough to make this upgrade non-viable?


not at all. You should be just fine.

That factory OC is never more than 50 mhz, which is a sneeze in extra wattage.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not at all. You should be just fine.
> 
> That factory OC is never more than 50 mhz, which is a sneeze in extra wattage.


Ok, brilliant, thanks for your help guys.

Shall get the second Titan Black start of next month. Pretty excited!!!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I'm considering getting a second one of these cards as I can pick it up cheap, however I currently have an 860W PSU and was wondering if that'd be sufficient or if I'd need to upgrade it?
> 
> I did have a look online but couldn't find any conclusive information.
> 
> PSU: Corsair AX860, Platinum efficiency.
> 
> OT: Not a massive fan of bikes, but you guys really do have some cool looking machines!!!


I have the 860i, a 3820, and a pair of OG Titans. Runing on air, and even when I was dumb enough to play with a *slight* voltage increase before one card went boom, never hit over 700w per Corsair Link. You should be fine.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hard to find a pic (I'm usually the one taking the pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last build I did (2003). Still strong @ 30K miles.
> 
> 
> Check the Sparto tail light on the Sportster... took a while to "massage" that to fit the fender curve. Now I've had 2 guys want them installed on their bikes


I've never ridden a chopper style bike, how are they on tight turns? They look cool, but out of my price range. Although I want to trade up for a Softail Breakout.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> A Titan motorcycle club, that be nice. Unfortunately I'm too far from Florida.


Hell, I'm the odd man out as JP is in Philly and Ed is in MD! But we need to do it guys, seriously! Titan Motorcycle Club, I'm starting a thread! Who's in???


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hell, I'm the odd man out as JP is in Philly and Ed is in MD! But we need to do it guys, seriously! Titan Motorcycle Club, I'm starting a thread! Who's in???


I'm all in.


----------



## Stateless

Using the latest bios posted for a regular Titan, what kind of OC are you guys seeing on water?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've never ridden a chopper style bike, how are they on tight turns? They look cool, but out of my price range. Although I want to trade up for a Softail Breakout.


It's a handful in turns for sure, but a blast to cruise on. I mostly ride an R1, especially when I need to scare the begezus out of myself. Certainly get alot of questions about the prostreet. It's "priceless"... home built and parted out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hell, I'm the odd man out as JP is in Philly and Ed is in MD! But we need to do it guys, seriously! Titan Motorcycle Club, I'm starting a thread! Who's in???


Anything about bikes and I'm in!









*@Stateless* - with the volt mod... high 12's to 13-something.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

God your R1 LE is so gorgeous JP! I really don't know which way to go to be honest? I have enough cash to buy either the R1 or the ZX-6R new (the R1 being around $1500-$2k more) but I just can't decide which way to go? I don't need a liter bike and am sure the 600 will be more than enough for me but there is just something nice about having the best of the best (kinda like why I bought Titans in the first place)! Certainly the R1 is not the best liter bike but its my personal favorite and that's all that counts really. The ZX-6R though is by far the best 600 and I really like it a lot. I'm just afraid I'll get it and then regret not having pulled the trigger on the R1. Oh well, I'm going window shopping again tomorrow as I wait for my check to get here and I'll get a good look and feel for all the bikes I'm considering: Sorry guys, non-Titan off-topic rambling...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2013 Triumph Daytona
2013 Kawasaki ZX-6R
2013 Honda CBR600RR
2013 Yamaha YZF-R1 and R6
2013 Suzuki GSX-R600 and 750
2013 Ducati 899 Panigale R (I wish, I wish, I wish, I wish, i wish, i wish)



This bike is so beautiful I had to post a pic! Too bad I can't find any for less than $15k...



Back on topic, I guess we will be seeing a new flagship card before Christmas this year, eh? My guess is the 880 will be 28nm and will NOT be the true GK110 successor but instead a GK104-like spin off while they continue to work on the 20nm issues they're having at TSMC. It will never happen but I would laugh so hard if Nvidia went about their merry business trying to screw over the enthusiasts with the same GK104 scam they got away with last time only to have AMD drop a real 290X successor on them that wipes the floor with it! That would be karma-liscious and we'd see some crazy Nvidia floundering going on while they tried to desperately rush out GM110!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hell, I'm the odd man out as JP is in Philly and Ed is in MD! But we need to do it guys, seriously! Titan Motorcycle Club, I'm starting a thread! Who's in???


So, where is it?!!?!?!?

*TITAN MOTORCYCLE CLUB* thread


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> God your R1 LE is so gorgeous JP! I really don't know which way to go to be honest? I have enough cash to buy either the R1 or the ZX-6R new (the R1 being around $1500-$2k more) but I just can't decide which way to go? I don't need a liter bike and am sure the 600 will be more than enough for me but there is just something nice about having the best of the best (kinda like why I bought Titans in the first place)! Certainly the R1 is not the best liter bike but its my personal favorite and that's all that counts really. The ZX-6R though is by far the best 600 and I really like it a lot. I'm just afraid I'll get it and then regret not having pulled the trigger on the R1. Oh well, I'm going window shopping again tomorrow as I wait for my check to get here and I'll get a good look and feel for all the bikes I'm considering: Sorry guys, non-Titan off-topic rambling...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Triumph Daytona
> 2013 Kawasaki ZX-6R
> 2013 Honda CBR600RR
> 2013 Yamaha YZF-R1 and R6
> 2013 Suzuki GSX-R600 and 750
> 2013 Ducati 899 Panigale R (I wish, I wish, I wish, I wish, i wish, i wish)
> 
> 
> 
> This bike is so beautiful I had to post a pic! Too bad I can't find any for less than $15k...
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I guess we will be seeing a new flagship card before Christmas this year, eh? My guess is the 880 will be 28nm and will NOT be the true GK110 successor but instead a GK104-like spin off while they continue to work on the 20nm issues they're having at TSMC. It will never happen but I would laugh so hard if Nvidia went about their merry business trying to screw over the enthusiasts with the same GK104 scam they got away with last time only to have AMD drop a real 290X successor on them that wipes the floor with it! That would be karma-liscious and we'd see some crazy Nvidia floundering going on while they tried to desperately rush out GM110!


I saw the slide deck from NV on the next gen. Could be a beast, but I'm gonna hold out for the next titan or kingpin-like release (and let the bugs shake out of x99 for a few months). Hey if you can manage it, get a liter bike... once you get a few months on the 600, you'll want one.


----------



## alancsalt

I live in a mountain/valley area with nothing but twisty roads nearby. My son let me ride his R1, and there was nowhere I could get past third gear......that bike needs some wide open spaces .....


----------



## Panther Al

I stay away from Bikes: I know myself too well and would get myself killed for sure.. now 350hp+ Gen 4 Jettas? All over that when I was young and dumb.

That said, the coolest bike I rode as a passenger on was a fellow recruiters Harley Davidson XA bike from the War Years.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I live in a mountain/valley area with nothing but twisty roads nearby. My son let me ride his R1, and there was nowhere I could get past third gear......that bike needs some wide open spaces .....


and you were way over the speed limit before you got to third gear.









very jelly of your surroundings.


----------



## alancsalt

Indeed I was.







..


----------



## hatlesschimp

Whats the going price for a Gigabyte Titan Black Used and for Owned New in box?

Im thinking of buying one but the lad has no receipt of purchase.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats the going price for a Gigabyte Titan Black Used and for Owned New in box?
> 
> Im thinking of buying one but the lad has no receipt of purchase.


for you? No idea, sorry.







Ausie prices = add 50% of US prices? So like 1,500 new?


----------



## alancsalt

Only $1300 new in OZ







(At PCCaseGear....)


----------



## hatlesschimp

What sbout second hand and no receipt?

Well I normally can work out the percentage difference from new price to owned in USD and apply it to Aussie dollars and is in the ballpark. Do you think the titan black will get munched by the new gtx 880.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What sbout second hand and no receipt?
> 
> Well I normally can work out the percentage difference from new price to owned in USD and apply it to Aussie dollars and is in the ballpark. Do you think the titan black will get munched by the new gtx 880.


yes, but not by much, and will be extremely limited at high res IF they actually go through with the 256bit bus.

the *supposed* leaked benchmark are numbers that are easily pulled with a somewhat cherry 780ti.


----------



## hatlesschimp

What about cpu. I know the 5960x is coming but will 4790k do a good job? To be honest im only toying with 4k again after my last rig got ruined by rain water through the ceiling and think ill end up more using 4k 60hz web browsing and oculus vr gaming.


----------



## Panther Al

Well, for 4k gaming, a Titan should be decent enough, and a pair in my view, the sweet spot. Running the 3820 at 4.2 right now, and dual Titans with a sammy 4k screen, and having no issues at all running the games I play - bearing in mind that the majority of the time I have SLI disabled because the second Titan is Folding full time.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Can anyone confirm that 2 GTX Titan cards will work @ 60hz on a 4K Sony x900 TV and not just the one card only?


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that 2 GTX Titan cards will work @ 60hz on a 4K Sony x900 TV and not just the one card only?


With the beta drivers, only one card will work right now. I had posted this question on the Nvidia Feedback forum for the driver and was told that it should be working in SLI when the new driver comes out. However, since the HDMI on the Titan is not 2.0, you will still get 4k at 60fps, but it will be using 4:2:0 chroma instead of 4:4:4.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Damn this Chroma!!!

Pretty sure when I had a decent RIG I had it running at 4:4:4 at 4K 30hz and as you say 4:2:0 8 bit tn panel quality color at 60hz 4K will work but what is the quality going to be like? Just wish I could see it first before I make the plunge.

I think I basically have to wait for HDMI 2.0 graphics cards and a 4K tv with HDMI 2.0 and full 4:4:4 4k 60hz support.

The credit card gets unused today!

Why do I always feel like Im waiting for all the planets to align before I get what I need for computer manufacturers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

In more off topic non-Titan news I picked up a new Sony Action cam HDR-AS100V today! I'm planning on also getting a GoPro Hero3+ Black and using both to do motovlogs on my Youtube channel once I get my bike. Its a pretty cool little piece of kit and it has an Android app I put on my phone that allows me to control the camera and see the video in real time on my phone. I thought that was really cool. Another neat feature is the built-in GPS which tracks your position and speed and overlays that on the video if you wish. Hopefully I'll start having plenty of video production work to do with my sig rig and actually put all of this hardware to work!


----------



## Jpmboy

the hero3+ black is a great camera. There must be a new android app. I don't think mine does the gps position overlay.
Does NV have a drag and drop video converter (like AMD has in catalyst)?


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Damn this Chroma!!!
> 
> Pretty sure when I had a decent RIG I had it running at 4:4:4 at 4K 30hz and as you say 4:2:0 8 bit tn panel quality color at 60hz 4K will work but what is the quality going to be like? Just wish I could see it first before I make the plunge.
> 
> I think I basically have to wait for HDMI 2.0 graphics cards and a 4K tv with HDMI 2.0 and full 4:4:4 4k 60hz support.
> 
> The credit card gets unused today!
> 
> Why do I always feel like Im waiting for all the planets to align before I get what I need for computer manufacturers.


+1000
That is why i am wayting for haswell-e, titan 2 and 4k monitors on g-sync.


----------



## Silent Scone

8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, for 4k gaming, a Titan should be decent enough, and a pair in my view, the sweet spot. Running the 3820 at 4.2 right now, and dual Titans with a sammy 4k screen, and having no issues at all running the games I play - bearing in mind that the majority of the time I have SLI disabled because the second Titan is Folding full time.


Tri Sli is the sweet spot for 4K









Sweet spot is in my definition, able to average 60fps with little to no AA and maximum detail.


----------



## dpoverlord

I don't think 2 or 3 titans is enough for 4k.

I am running 4800 x 2560 and the issue is mainly that not just that the Titans cant push everything, the issue also falls into bad scalability with Nvidia. Especially in Surround.


----------



## skupples

comparing surround performance to single monitor performance is a tough cookie. 2-3 titans should be fine for a single 4K screen, but i would personally just grab 2x 290x at this point.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Damn this Chroma!!!
> 
> Pretty sure when I had a decent RIG I had it running at 4:4:4 at 4K 30hz and as you say 4:2:0 8 bit tn panel quality color at 60hz 4K will work but what is the quality going to be like? Just wish I could see it first before I make the plunge.
> 
> I think I basically have to wait for HDMI 2.0 graphics cards and a 4K tv with HDMI 2.0 and full 4:4:4 4k 60hz support.
> 
> The credit card gets unused today!
> 
> Why do I always feel like Im waiting for all the planets to align before I get what I need for computer manufacturers.


You can run 4:4:4 chroma at 4k, but at 30fps max. I have used it a few times and it does work at the full chroma. But for 4k at 60fps, there is not enough bandwidth with HDMI 1.4 out of the Titans to do it, so Nvidia made it to where it will send the signal at 4:2:0 to fit it into the bandwidth of 4k/60fps. So if you don't mind 4k/30 you can do that right now at the full chroma level or use it at 4:2:0 for 60fps. For gaming, it does not look bad at all, but for desktop use it looks a little fuzzy. But until the new drivers come out to allow you to use a SLI setup, it is pointless as one Titan alone cannot sustain the resolution and 60fps, unless you turn everything down.

Even 2 Titans is not enough for 4k/60fps in some games. In my experience 3 Titan Blacks is the sweet spot for 4k/60fps in the majority of games. I have found Crysis 3 to be the most demanding, but for me, using the latest beta and WHQL drivers, Crysis 3 at 4k is bugged where I get corrupted visuals in any area that has lots of foliage. Turning on TXAA fixes it, but then the frame rate plummets. I am able to get solid 60fps using the previous/older WHQL drivers where this corruption does not occur,maxing everything except AA at FXAA and it was pretty damn solid 60fps. Looks glorious and plays great.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> You can run 4:4:4 chroma at 4k, but at 30fps max. I have used it a few times and it does work at the full chroma. But for 4k at 60fps, there is not enough bandwidth with HDMI 1.4 out of the Titans to do it, so Nvidia made it to where it will send the signal at 4:2:0 to fit it into the bandwidth of 4k/60fps. So if you don't mind 4k/30 you can do that right now at the full chroma level or use it at 4:2:0 for 60fps. For gaming, it does not look bad at all, but for desktop use it looks a little fuzzy. But until the new drivers come out to allow you to use a SLI setup, it is pointless as one Titan alone cannot sustain the resolution and 60fps, unless you turn everything down.
> 
> Even 2 Titans is not enough for 4k/60fps in some games. In my experience 3 Titan Blacks is the sweet spot for 4k/60fps in the majority of games. I have found Crysis 3 to be the most demanding, but for me, using the latest beta and WHQL drivers, Crysis 3 at 4k is bugged where I get corrupted visuals in any area that has lots of foliage. Turning on TXAA fixes it, but then the frame rate plummets. I am able to get solid 60fps using the previous/older WHQL drivers where this corruption does not occur,maxing everything except AA at FXAA and it was pretty damn solid 60fps. Looks glorious and plays great.


I used to have Tri Titans and I sold them on the belief of the 290X would be the 4K king on my tv and also a setup of 5 monitors in portrait was on my mind but after I bought 3 and waiting and waiting for a 290x with 5 outputs or more than one DP to fit into the top slot in a quad-fire and it never came and suddenly one day the roof caved in from heavy rain and wiped out my whole rig! Insurance covered it and I bought a alienware 17 to tie me over till some gpu comes out with hdmi 2.0 and then after all this I hear that the titan has now been enabled to work on my sony 4k tv lol. well even at 4:2:0 chroma it has to look better than 1080p also I dont mind ARMA 3 at 4k 30hz since the high ping and lag is tolerable, its a slow paced game and looks amazing but also most servers run at 30 - 40fps.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I don't think 2 or 3 titans is enough for 4k.
> 
> I am running 4800 x 2560 and the issue is mainly that not just that the Titans cant push everything, the issue also falls into bad scalability with Nvidia. Especially in Surround.


That isn't 4K? lol.

3 Titan Blacks worked brilliantly at 4K for me. Certain titles, some of the recent drivers have been poor for scaling though agreed.


----------



## hatlesschimp

When do you think we will see the Drivers to support SLI setups with SST 4k 60hz and 4:2:0 chroma?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That isn't 4K? lol.
> 
> 3 Titan Blacks worked brilliantly at 4K for me. Certain titles, some of the recent drivers have been poor for scaling though agreed.


I tried 3 Titans (originals) and 3 290x both on air in the same case and components.The 290x hit better benchmarks/ numbers just but the Titans were so much smoother! Unfortunately the price difference is ridiculous which understandably sways people back to the 290x.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the hero3+ black is a great camera. There must be a new android app. I don't think mine does the gps position overlay.
> Does NV have a drag and drop video converter (like AMD has in catalyst)?


The gopro doesn't have GPS or the app I'm talking about. It's the Sony Action Cam..


----------



## Panther Al

Reason I argue for 2-way is one, I don't play the latest really demanding games at Max Settings, so I don't need that last little bit of power, but secondly, and more importantly, when we are talking about 1000 dollar cards, Scaling between 2 and 3 becomes very expensive for that last little bit.









And yes, running single screen, so that doesn't hurt either. Of course, don't run anything more than 2xAA if that, so... yeah. Your milage will vary.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I don't think 2 or 3 titans is enough for 4k.
> 
> I am running 4800 x 2560 and the issue is mainly that not just that the Titans cant push everything, the issue also falls into bad scalability with Nvidia. Especially in Surround.


SLI original titans OC'd to 1260 or so ran great at 4K (samsung monitor). A single 295x2 does very well in most every game so far on the same monitor (koolance water block... trashed the Fischer-Price AIO it came with). Benches like a dog, but games pretty well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The gopro doesn't have GPS or the app I'm talking about. It's the Sony Action Cam..


Ah - thanks, was looking for a new gopro app...







You'd think it would be easy to use the phone's gps to location stamp some frame interval. Gotta suggest this to the guys at gopro.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> SLI original titans OC'd to 1260 or so ran great at 4K (samsung monitor). A single 295x2 does very well in most every game so far on the same monitor (koolance water block... trashed the Fischer-Price AIO it came with). Benches like a dog, but games pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - thanks, was looking for a new gopro app...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think it would be easy to use the phone's gps to location stamp some frame interval. Gotta suggest this to the guys at gopro.


What bios are you using to get those original titans to 1260? I am on the original bios and the best I can do is about 1150 or so.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What bios are you using to get those original titans to 1260? I am on the original bios and the best I can do is about 1150 or so.


SKYN3T ORIGINAL TITAN BIOS REV2 / REV3 |, one of these, REV2 has had my OG Titan pushing 1300 without a problem..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What bios are you using to get those original titans to 1260? I am on the original bios and the best I can do is about 1150 or so.


Remember, not all the cards are the same when it comes to leakage! My Titans also only go to [email protected],212V!
But with Rev3 i can get them a bit higher but as everything in life your (everyone's) millage will vary for sure!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> SLI original titans OC'd to 1260 or so ran great at 4K (samsung monitor). A single 295x2 does very well in most every game so far on the same monitor (koolance water block... trashed the Fischer-Price AIO it came with). Benches like a dog, but games pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - thanks, was looking for a new gopro app...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You'd think it would be easy to use the phone's gps to location stamp some frame interval.* Gotta suggest this to the guys at gopro.


That's actually a really good idea...


----------



## vampirek25

OccamRazor

do you plan to relase a low power bios v3? I tested on my system and works like a charm.. but here is summer and i have 30c of temp ambient..

Thanks for your time

Vamp


----------



## MaxOC

OccamRazor,

I have a Titan with Skyn3t V2 and I use the Accelero Hybrid for cooling (GPU is watercooled, but the vrms are air cooled). Do you think the new Skyn3t v3 would be ok? (I won't hold you responsible in case problems







). When compared with stock, what is the 100% Power Target equal to in V3? Is AB accurate when monitoring voltage with this BIOS.

Thanks.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I don't think 2 or 3 titans is enough for 4k.
> 
> I am running 4800 x 2560 and the issue is mainly that not just that the Titans cant push everything, the issue also falls into bad scalability with Nvidia. Especially in Surround.


Depends on the game. I run all my games at [email protected] (2x1920x2400 on IBM T221) and it works just fine for me. I run XP64 due to lack of desktop stretching limitations in later Windowses, so I'm limited to DX9, but everything I've thrown at it works just fine. I completed Crysis 1 using a 480 and Crysis 2 using a 780Ti with no issues on highest settings with no AA and motion blur and depth of field disabled.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> OccamRazor,
> 
> I have a Titan with Skyn3t V2 and I use the Accelero Hybrid for cooling (GPU is watercooled, but the vrms are air cooled). Do you think the new Skyn3t v3 would be ok? (I won't hold you responsible in case problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). When compared with stock, what is the 100% Power Target equal to in V3? Is AB accurate when monitoring voltage with this BIOS.
> 
> Thanks.


I would personally go with V2 & keep the voltage below 1.25.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would personally go with V2 & keep the voltage below 1.25.


I would always keep voltages below 1.25 for sure. I'm just curious because he mentioned higher clocks at the same voltages compared to previous versions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What bios are you using to get those original titans to 1260? I am on the original bios and the best I can do is about 1150 or so.


sorry i missed your question. that was with the Rev2 bios from Sky. Sold my titans...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> SKYN3T ORIGINAL TITAN BIOS REV2 / REV3 |, one of these, REV2 has had my OG Titan pushing 1300 without a problem..


Same here - it worked best for me with the voltage hack (I avoided the LLC hack).


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Remember, not all the cards are the same when it comes to leakage! My Titans also only go to [email protected],212V!
> But with Rev3 i can get them a bit higher but as everything in life your (everyone's) millage will vary for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Do you regularly game at 1400Mhz with yoru titans or do you keep them around 1150Mhz? I used to own a couple of Titans and I remember none of them being able to run at 1200Mhz game stable. I'm not sure if I flashed them with your BIOS though.

Kinda glad I didn't keep them because although they are awesome cards with an awesome name and cooler, I ended up with my 780 6GB running at 1250Mhz/7Ghz game stable using your awesome BIOS. If I had kept the Titan's I was basically paying extra to have the performance I have now, months ago.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> OccamRazor,
> 
> I have a Titan with Skyn3t V2 and I use the Accelero Hybrid for cooling (GPU is watercooled, but the vrms are air cooled). Do you think the new Skyn3t v3 would be ok? (I won't hold you responsible in case problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). When compared with stock, what is the 100% Power Target equal to in V3? Is AB accurate when monitoring voltage with this BIOS.
> 
> Thanks.


Like the guys said before, V2 and keep it below 1,247v(1,25V) air cooled VRM's is a joke with high voltage!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Do you regularly game at 1400Mhz with yoru titans or do you keep them around 1150Mhz? I used to own a couple of Titans and I remember none of them being able to run at 1200Mhz game stable. I'm not sure if I flashed them with your BIOS though.
> 
> Kinda glad I didn't keep them because although they are awesome cards with an awesome name and cooler, I ended up with my 780 6GB running at 1250Mhz/7Ghz game stable using your awesome BIOS. If I had kept the Titan's I was basically paying extra to have the performance I have now, months ago.


I don't need 1400mhz for games, although it gets quite hot with 1,40V (65/70C, half hour playthrough in Tombraider) its overkill for most games i play, i settle most of the time with stock 1006mhz, only increase it to whatever speed i need when the game demands it and i no longer have the fluid gameplay i want!








My Titan dogs only go to [email protected],212V but with a little voltage increase to 1,30V they fly up to 1280mhz!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I don't need 1400mhz for games, although it gets quite hot with 1,40V (65/70C, half hour playthrough in Tombraider) its overkill for most games i play, i settle most of the time with stock 1006mhz, only increase it to whatever speed i need when the game demands it and i no longer have the fluid gameplay i want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Titan dogs only go to [email protected],212V but with a little voltage increase to 1,30V they fly up to 1280mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


65-70C is hot? I consider that good but that's on air. I'm sure you probably idle in the 20's and average in the 50's?

I was considering water cooling my GPU but it's just too much hassle and I don't like how I can't stat up my machine with more than 1.21v already appled. I don't want to bother enabling anything. Just power up and game. Nice cards BTW.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 65-70C is hot? I consider that good but that's on air. I'm sure you probably idle in the 20's and average in the 50's?
> 
> I was considering water cooling my GPU but it's just too much hassle and I don't like how I can't stat up my machine with more than 1.21v already appled. I don't want to bother enabling anything. Just power up and game. Nice cards BTW.


I have a custom watercooling setup where the rads/reservoirs/pumps are on the outside, depending on the outside temperatures it idles accordingly ([AVERAGE] 15C wintertime - 27/30C Summertime)
But it never goes beyond 48/50C full [email protected],30V, only when i pump up the voltage up to 1,40/1,50V temps start to go up to the 70/75C!
Its not much hassle really, its just like a car, you will just have to watch the levels and change the fluid every 3 month!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I have a custom watercooling setup where the rads/reservoirs/pumps are on the outside, depending on the outside temperatures it idles accordingly ([AVERAGE] 15C wintertime - 27/30C Summertime)
> But it never goes beyond 48/50C full [email protected],30V, only when i pump up the voltage up to 1,40/1,50V temps start to go up to the 70/75C!
> Its not much hassle really, its just like a car, you will just have to watch the levels and change the fluid every 3 month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


What a beast of a rig u got there. 1.4v is insane! Anyway, I plan to go water but only until there's some amazing all in one solutions like they have for CPU's and are SLI friendly.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What a beast of a rig u got there. 1.4v is insane! Anyway, I plan to go water but only until there's some amazing all in one solutions like they have for CPU's and are SLI friendly.


The main problem with AIO is how to cool the VRM's effectively as they have to be actively cooled! Those solutions are becoming better, as they can be connected to other rads if needed be, but the VRM's IMO are the primary concern, not the core!
I'm working on a solution to that problem to minimise costs because every time a new generation comes we have more "paperweights" in forms of water coolers laying around the house!
That way the GPU AIO can be reutilized in the next generation and the VRM's cooler too! Lets see how it turns up!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## cravinmild

Corsair has the hg10 which is the second aio gpu solution ( mine is the first) which addresses active vrm/vram cooling. They still use a fan to remove heat soaked up by their plate so unless it does it close to watercooled efficiency 1.2v will still be max I would suggest. End of year release on that product so it will be some time before reviews come in.


----------



## skupples

I'm of the opinion that it is almost pointless to watercool your GPU if you are not actively cooling your VRMs but I'm somewhat of a snob on that topic.

you either water cool for more performance or to keep it quiet( and shiny factor) and ofc any combination of the above.

All-in-one solutions are just fine if your main goal is to make the system run quieter than normal, but make sure you microsink the VRMs & blast em with air if you plan to push things beyond "aircooled" clocks.


----------



## mbed0123

Some one was kind enough to explain that I could potentially be having vrm shutdowns when pushing up to %100 on the Skyn3t V2.0 bios that allows 600 watts through the PT slider in AB.

He also mentioned that there is a script that he uses to negate this issue all together, but can not give it out. Said it was easy to find, but in have had no luck as of now.

It would be greatly appreciated if anyone could help me on this matter. Here is what I described in the Team Skyn3t's unlocked NCP4206 forum.....

""Okay gentleman.......has been a while since I have posted, but I am hoping to get any assistance that will help regarding what I believe to be a PSU and or "power" related in some way.

I have two EVGA NEX1500 SuperNovas both of them going to two of my TITANs in my Quad SLI config. So each "set" of cards should be able/allowed up to 110amps from the single rail config on each Evga PSU.... There are a couple of HDD's and SSD's hooked up to the SuperNovas, but that shouldn't be more than an amp or two draw. I then have a Silverstone Srider SST-1500 all hooked up to the mobo and pushing the 49 fans and three pumps for the liquid run.

I have on my TITAN's the ver 2.0 Skyn3t bios, so I am in theory able to draw 50 amps per card when regarding the 600 watt limit through the bios. I have both of the Nova's hooked up directly to the wall on their own circuit and the Strider has an extension cord going its own outlet as well. I have to know if this busted arse extension cable that is clearly not as thick as the cable for the Strider PSU could possibly be causing the 7e BSOD. PLEASE before anyone thinks that it is my OS and or corruption it is not like I've read so in so many BSOD lists over the months. I have gone through three fresh installs at the exact same configurations/settings and still get the same outcome when stressing the cards passed 230 PT in AB. I get a lock up/black screen and then the system will restart as normal and tell of a 7e BSOD. I know that Furmark is not indicative of real world performance, but it will give you real world power draws and that is how I am testing stability.

I have contacted Silverstone directly and they're trying to say that it could be failing rails and or the PSU is not able to perform as it did before due to age. They have also confirmed that it is due to power limitations that the 7e BSOD is/could be happening, but I also failed to mention this extension cable it is hooked up to. I mean........how much can an 8ft grounded extension cable that is smaller than what it is hooked up to limit the device.....??? Is it even possible that the CPU @ 4.7ghz and the Strider hooked up to the mobo via the six pin for more GFX power and four pin for the 8 DIMM's of ram could be crushing one of the 12v rails...? I am attempting to sell the PSU in question, but would truly hate to let it go and not surely know if it is messed up or not. I do not have the means to test the PSU other than volt meter, but that is a horrible presentation of capability anyways.

When I run the system with one of my Nova's pushing the mobo and two TITAN's it'll clearly trip the OVP as I am drawing more than these even offer.

One side note also is that I've had to raise my PCH 1.1vG on my mobo to 1.4 just to keep my dreaded 116 BSOD at bay""


----------



## NitrousX

Question for Titan owners. I have a reference Titan Black SC and it will throttle itself from 1150MHz to 1058MHz once it hits 82C. If I raise the temp target in Afterburner to say 87c, would that get rid of the throttling?


----------



## mbed0123

It could potentially be the culprit when throttling, but keep in mind that it could also be the PT (power target) slider. Depending on whether you have the temp and power limit linked or not is also a question.

You have to make sure you are not hitting your limit with the card at the current settings regarding power and or temp depending on which one you have selected.

I always say to raise the fans before loosening up the temperature constraints as temps ultimately "kill" in the end........ Let me know if you have any luck... and if you want to report back with a picture, or a description of the settings being used by your OC tool any info could potentially help.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm of the opinion that it is almost pointless to watercool your GPU if you are not actively cooling your VRMs but I'm somewhat of a snob on that topic.
> 
> you either water cool for more performance or to keep it quiet( and shiny factor) and ofc any combination of the above.
> 
> All-in-one solutions are just fine if your main goal is to make the system run quieter than normal, but make sure you microsink the VRMs & blast em with air if you plan to push things beyond "aircooled" clocks.


That was originally the thought behind the mod, its amazing for just that-silence







Overclocking with the mod happened later and has shadowed the original intent.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> It could potentially be the culprit when throttling, but keep in mind that it could also be the PT (power target) slider. Depending on whether you have the temp and power limit linked or not is also a question.
> 
> You have to make sure you are not hitting your limit with the card at the current settings regarding power and or temp depending on which one you have selected.
> 
> I always say to raise the fans before loosening up the temperature constraints as temps ultimately "kill" in the end........ Let me know if you have any luck... and if you want to report back with a picture, or a description of the settings being used by your OC tool any info could potentially help.


Thanks. I'll play around with the sliders once I get off of work tonight. My card is not overclocked by the way (it boosts to 1150MHz by default).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Some one was kind enough to explain that I could potentially be having vrm shutdowns when pushing up to %100 on the Skyn3t V2.0 bios that allows 600 watts through the PT slider in AB.
> *He also mentioned that there is a script that he uses to negate this issue all together, but can not give it out.* Said it was easy to find, but in have had no luck as of now.
> It would be greatly appreciated if anyone could help me on this matter. Here is what I described in the Team Skyn3t's unlocked NCP4206 forum.....
> ""Okay gentleman.......has been a while since I have posted, but I am hoping to get any assistance that will help regarding what I believe to be a PSU and or "power" related in some way.
> I have two EVGA NEX1500 SuperNovas both of them going to two of my TITANs in my Quad SLI config. So each "set" of cards should be able/allowed up to 110amps from the single rail config on each Evga PSU.... There are a couple of HDD's and SSD's hooked up to the SuperNovas, but that shouldn't be more than an amp or two draw. I then have a Silverstone Srider SST-1500 all hooked up to the mobo and pushing the 49 fans and three pumps for the liquid run.
> I have on my TITAN's the ver 2.0 Skyn3t bios, so I am in theory able to draw 50 amps per card when regarding the 600 watt limit through the bios. I have both of the Nova's hooked up directly to the wall on their own circuit and the Strider has an extension cord going its own outlet as well. I have to know if this busted arse extension cable that is clearly not as thick as the cable for the Strider PSU could possibly be causing the 7e BSOD. PLEASE before anyone thinks that it is my OS and or corruption it is not like I've read so in so many BSOD lists over the months. I have gone through three fresh installs at the exact same configurations/settings and still get the same outcome when stressing the cards passed 230 PT in AB. I get a lock up/black screen and then the system will restart as normal and tell of a 7e BSOD. I know that Furmark is not indicative of real world performance, but it will give you real world power draws and that is how I am testing stability.
> I have contacted Silverstone directly and they're trying to say that it could be failing rails and or the PSU is not able to perform as it did before due to age. They have also confirmed that it is due to power limitations that the 7e BSOD is/could be happening, but I also failed to mention this extension cable it is hooked up to. I mean........how much can an 8ft grounded extension cable that is smaller than what it is hooked up to limit the device.....??? Is it even possible that the CPU @ 4.7ghz and the Strider hooked up to the mobo via the six pin for more GFX power and four pin for the 8 DIMM's of ram could be crushing one of the 12v rails...? I am attempting to sell the PSU in question, but would truly hate to let it go and not surely know if it is messed up or not. I do not have the means to test the PSU other than volt meter, but that is a horrible presentation of capability anyways.
> When I run the system with one of my Nova's pushing the mobo and two TITAN's it'll clearly trip the OVP as I am drawing more than these even offer.
> One side note also is that I've had to raise my PCH 1.1vG on my mobo to 1.4 just to keep my dreaded 116 BSOD at bay""


Sure... i wonder why he cant give it to you...









Read my article (Its targeted for 780Ti but it applies to all GK110 as the regular VRM's are very similar):

_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_

Read my articles for further headsup:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Question for Titan owners. I have a reference Titan Black SC and it will throttle itself from 1150MHz to 1058MHz once it hits 82C. If I raise the temp target in Afterburner to say 87c, would that get rid of the throttling?


Lower your ambient temps and set the fans to 100%, the throttle is temp related!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mbed0123

Thanks for the reply so quickly. So what he is saying about the VRM's and being able to change their limits is whack?!

Never got the chance to hook my third PSU directly into the wall last night, but could that seriously hinder the "power" output of the PSU?

One more thing, would it behoove me to flash to the rev 3.0 bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Thanks for the reply so quickly. So what he is saying about the VRM's and being able to change their limits is whack?!
> Never got the chance to hook my third PSU directly into the wall last night, but could that seriously hinder the "power" output of the PSU?
> One more thing, would it behoove me to flash to the rev 3.0 bios?


There are commands that can be issued to the voltage controller (NCP4206) to expand on restrict the power phases current beyond the safety margins but i wouldn't mess with it if i were you...
The last guy who claimed he had the answer to all (unlock the 780Ti) his "commands" burned a Titan Black...
He is gone ever since... I wonder why...








Stay away from REV3 for now until you fix your PSU issues! Have you tried another extension cord?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are commands that can be issued to the voltage controller (NCP4206) to expand on restrict the power phases current beyond the safety margins but i wouldn't mess with it if i were you...
> *The last guy who claimed he had the answer to all (unlock the 780Ti) his "commands" burned a Titan Black...
> He is gone ever since... I wonder why*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from REV3 for now until you fix your PSU issues! Have you tried another extension cord?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Remember him?


----------



## Gabrielzm

^^ I do...







This thread have a long history and some let´s say, particulars personalities, have show up here from time to time. But still is one of the best threads around ocn


----------



## skupples

magical script that negates a VRM over-heat triggered shut down? I didn't even know the VRMs were intelligent to that level..


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> magical script that negates a VRM over-heat triggered shut down? I didn't even know the VRMs were intelligent to that level..


The only thing i can think of is to reduce the current in all phases to a minimum of 50%...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



wi3,20,e2,xx


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Remember him?


I read that post way back when I was backreading the thread. Boy, that was crazy. He even blamed the owner of the Titan Black for being "stupid"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The only thing i can think of is to reduce the current in all phases to a minimum of 50%...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> wi3,20,e2,xx


so... the script would need to track wattage & or temp (something the VRMs do not do for them selves) to decide when to cut powa.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Remember him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that post way back when I was backreading the thread. Boy, that was crazy. He even blamed the owner of the Titan Black for being "stupid"
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good read







. About how many pages back was that, I skip pages if I get behind in this thread- it has a tendency to move quickly at times


----------



## skupples

yeah... THAT guy... With the commands we already had, just weren't public due to fears of toasted cards.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Sounds like a good read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . About how many pages back was that, I skip pages if I get behind in this thread- it has a tendency to move quickly at times


I think is somewhere around page 2100-2200ish of the thread. I forgot, sorry!


----------



## cravinmild

And the hunt begins.......


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah... THAT guy... *With the commands we already had, just weren't public due to fears of toasted cards*.


Yap! Those commands were available to us since the beginning of the volt mod, i warned him about the possible dangers to post those commands but he didn't listen...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! Those commands were available to us since the beginning of the volt mod, i warned him about the possible dangers to post those commands but he didn't listen...


whats the difference with that hydro copper black vs normal black ??

just higher clock??


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> whats the difference with that hydro copper black vs normal black ??
> 
> just higher clock??


Hydro copper is EVGA bios and the other is ASUS, besides that its the same bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Panther Al

FYI:

Newegg is showing the Original Titan in its EVGA Superclock guise as in stock: so if anyone has been wanting to snap one up, now is the time.


----------



## dboythagr8

FYI: EVGA has Titan Black back plates in stock. I have been waiting for almost 2 months and I was finally able to order 3 of them.


----------



## nicola1283

Hi guys,

can you help me with my gtx 770 gigabyte 2 gb oc? hit has a voltage control ncp 4208 and i would unlock it, there are any chance?

thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicola1283*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> can you help me with my gtx 770 gigabyte 2 gb oc? hit has a voltage control ncp 4208 and i would unlock it, there are any chance?
> 
> thanks


Try my volt mod guide, its in my SIG! It might work! Good luck!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## nicola1283

this mod don't work on my vga. Any alternative?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicola1283*
> 
> this mod don't work on my vga. Any alternative?


I don't believe a voltage work around was ever found for the 680/770. I would head over to that specific owners' club as they should have more insight on what you can do to push it further, while being stuck at the volt cap.


----------



## Dyaems

I am still getting random FPS drops while playing games using windowed mode. I tried the following:

1. Enabling D3DOverrider (or was it force triple buffering? I forgot) from Rivatuner and it made the game noticeably choppy, so I disabled it again. I have the same setting at NVIDIA control panel set to ON as well though so I am not sure if it is causing conflicts or not.
2. Used stock clocks with voltage set to Auto using v2 Bios, still no good.
3. Increased Power Limit upto 125%, the drop still randomly occurs.

Temps while gaming ranges from 70-75C only. I think I have adaptive vSync set to enable on NVIDIA Control Panel as well, and "Set Maximum Pre-rendered Frames" set to 1.

Another thing that I have yet to try is to play games using full screen mode, which I will give a try later. I usually play windowed mode because I can't see who messages me on my messenger, and I do not want to turn sound notifications because it annoys me









Never tried any other games except Far Cry 3, MetroLL, and some MMOs.. I think the FPS drop does not happen on light/2D games since the GPU does not barely move, haha.


----------



## Silent Scone

EVGA 1600WG2 arrived today







. Very nice looking PSU.

Think I'll wait till X99 before replacing the 1200W SuperFlower unit. I've not managed to tip the 1200W but it must be pretty close to the edge when gunning for it, hitting over 1300W in Firestrike when running 1300 core over three and CPU/VDIMM overclocked

When running 24/7 settings and stock BIOS, haven't seen over 1100w


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> EVGA 1600WG2 arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very nice looking PSU.
> 
> Think I'll wait till X99 before replacing the 1200W SuperFlower unit. I've not managed to tip the 1200W but it must be pretty close to the edge when gunning for it, hitting over 1300W in Firestrike when running 1300 core over three and CPU/VDIMM overclocked
> 
> When running 24/7 settings and stock BIOS, haven't seen over 1100w


Nice one. Join in here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1492511/evga-supernova-g2-p2-t2-and-super-flower-leadex-owners-club/0_50


----------



## dpoverlord

This thread has been SILENT


----------



## gordan

Must be that most attending Titan owners noticed the 780Ti runs all but one game just as well and traded them in. ;-)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Must be that most attending Titan owners noticed the 780Ti runs all but one game just as well and traded them in. ;-)


Not at 4K it doesn't







. Over three Ti at 4K, BF4 even with no MSAA was a stutterfest.

Not being able to run Ultra detail when you're running £1,500 worth of hardware. Like youths of today like to say...gay!


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Must be that most attending Titan owners noticed the 780Ti runs all but one game just as well and traded them in. ;-)


Hey Gordan most of your posts have some good info, but this one is well not so good..... LOL.....


----------



## provost

I haven't felt the need to side grade my Titans to 780Ti. I did pick up a 780Ti KPE to play around with, but I have yet to torture it


----------



## gordan

As I said, very few games take meaningful advantage of the extra RAM. BF4 and WD might, but little else does. I run everything at [email protected] with a single 780Ti and without AA I don't see any undue performance degradation.


----------



## alancsalt

What about surround? What about 4K? Wouldn't the Titan also have the edge there?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> As I said, very few games take meaningful advantage of the extra RAM. BF4 and WD might, but little else does. I run everything at [email protected] with a single 780Ti and without AA I don't see any undue performance degradation.


So, so subjective. It's not just you, many people seem to air the suggestion that there isn't an issue but quite simply - One 780Ti is not enough for an acceptable experience at 4K. It may be in a few games, but you will not be able to sustain 60fps which is what _most_ people will be wanting to aim for when buying into high end hardware.

Once a further two or three cards are added, the frame buffer fills and there is clear, and I mean without questionable doubt clear hitching due to this. I've tried it myself and it is a definite issue. Also in games such as Tomb Raider, and other AAA titles. Some games are ok. Metro Last Light for example, with the exception of no SSAO uses little over 2GB which is magical. However one game doesn't right a wrong.

I wouldn't recommend a 780Ti for 4K in any respect.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What about surround? What about 4K? Wouldn't the Titan also have the edge there?


Gordon is a broken record on this topic.

I have yet to see a reason to take a loss on my titans, then spend an extra $125-$200 per 780Ti to get the cards + the blocks... All for 192 cores, 4 TMU, slightly better OC @ lower volts, & 3 less GB of VRAM? It just doesn't make sense. Way too much work & money spent for what could potentially be a down grade if I don't get 3x A+++ clockers to replace my 1334mhz 7.5ghz titans.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So, so subjective.


Indeed, and that is the point I was making. And don't forget that placebo is subjective, too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Indeed, and that is the point I was making. And don't forget that placebo is subjective, too.


Stuttering isn't placebo. It's just irritating...

All good with Blacks









It's an argument fuelled by relentless Ti owners mainly lol. 3GB isn't a plentiful number.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's an argument fuelled by relentless Ti owners mainly lol. 3GB isn't a plentiful number.


Maybe, but considering I have both, and I don't see the difference I'd like to think that I can make a reasonable like-for-like comparison. Then again, I don't play the handful of games that various people say they can see an obvious difference in (e.g. BF4 and WD). Crysis 2 is probably the most demanding game I've played recently and that seemed just fine. YMMV.


----------



## dpoverlord

I ebayed one of mine, down to 2 titans now. I really am itching for a "real improvement" I hate the fact that in Titanfall, thief, metrolight I still lagged with 3 was only a 20-25% improvement at the high end with 3. More worth it to sell them while they are still hot then hold back since Ive been traveling and not gaming much.

However, I am definitely not in the norm, 4800 x 2560 portrait surround + 1 1600x2560 accessory. Movies look great, but those dont need titans. Rise of NAtions looks great other than its horrible UI...

But Bf4 I got tired of that game POS imo (dont flame I am entitled to my opinion just too many issues and felt it was rushed), soo Civ V def dont need titans, Titanfall doesnt take advantage of SLI. Thief fun game but I am just getting bored...

X99 anyone?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Maybe, but considering I have both, and I don't see the difference I'd like to think that I can make a reasonable like-for-like comparison. Then again, I don't play the handful of games that various people say they can see an obvious difference in (e.g. BF4 and WD). Crysis 2 is probably the most demanding game I've played recently and that seemed just fine. YMMV.


I think it's a lot to do with Tri SLi, and possibly 2 way pushing it over the buffer. Either way, I played extensively at 4K with my Ti, and the hitching I found was only gone once I lowered detail in certain titles. No issues what so ever on the Titan Blacks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> Maybe, but considering I have both, and I don't see the difference I'd like to think that I can make a reasonable like-for-like comparison. Then again, I don't play the handful of games that various people say they can see an obvious difference in (e.g. BF4 and WD). Crysis 2 is probably the most demanding game I've played recently and that seemed just fine. YMMV.


WD still runs like arse even on a Titan. Worse mod has actually done quite a bit to help, but I still have to run on second to top textures to prevent intersection load stutters.


----------



## Silent Scone

New BIOS doing good work Ed









It's a crime NV have locked these down, so much potential with just a little more voltage!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2599177_


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Gordon is a broken record on this topic.
> 
> I have yet to see a reason to take a loss on my titans, then spend an extra $125-$200 per 780Ti to get the cards + the blocks... All for 192 cores, 4 TMU, slightly better OC


Hey, that's an entire Tegra K1!


----------



## trawetSluaP

Regarding my earlier post of an AX860 being enough for 2 Titan Blacks; I have now got the second card in and all is running well, however under certain circumstances such as playing demanding games like Assetto Corsa, I get massive framerate drops until the game black screens but audio and controller feedback continue.

Is this a sign that I have a dodgy card? Or that the PSU is simply struggling with the power requirements?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Regarding my earlier post of an AX860 being enough for 2 Titan Blacks; I have now got the second card in and all is running well, however under certain circumstances such as playing demanding games like Assetto Corsa, I get massive framerate drops until the game black screens but audio and controller feedback continue.
> 
> Is this a sign that I have a dodgy card? Or that the PSU is simply struggling with the power requirements?


are you're cards overclocked at all ? running shadow play ? what drivers ?

usually if you're cards draw too much power it will trigger the over current protection and shut down the system. sounds to me like a unstable oc or possibly just the drivers ?

..................can you test the second card by it self ?


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> are you're cards overclocked at all ? running shadow play ? what drivers ?
> 
> usually if you're cards draw too much power it will trigger the over current protection and shut down the system. sounds to me like a unstable oc or possibly the drivers ?
> 
> ..................can you test the second card by it self ?


Hi, the cards a factory overclocked by EVGA, to 967/1072, after GPU Boost 2.0 kicks in they operate at 1124-1150.

When I had my original card in the first slot it would run at 80C and the second card at 70C. I assumed this was normal due to me adding a second card for SLI, however I've just swapped the cards around and now the card in the first slot runs at 70-75C and the second at 70C. Seems a bit strange unless the newer card just deals with it's heat better.

Will test the new card on it's own and get back to you!!!


----------



## lilchronic

if i remember correctly back when i was running 670's sli i was told to put the weaker card in the first slot. and that if the stronger card was in the first slot it could cause some problems. i think it was @EVGA-JacobF that said that, though i could be wrong but maybe he can clear that up?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if i remember correctly back when i was running 670's sli i was told to put the weaker card in the first slot. and that if the stronger card was in the first slot it could cause some problems. i think it was @EVGA-JacobF though i could be wrong but maybe he can clear that up?


That is a general rule of thumb. Something about teh weaker card always trying to compete with the stronger card, because slot #1 is main slot thus GPU #2 feeds off of #1...

The issue being reported by above user is definitely a driver failure though. What is causing it? unknown. Assetta Corsa is a poor judge due to the early release nature of the game.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is a general rule of thumb. Something about teh weaker card always trying to compete with the stronger card, because slot #1 is main slot thus GPU #2 feeds off of #1...
> 
> The issue being reported by above user is definitely a driver failure though. What is causing it? unknown. Assetta Corsa is a poor judge due to the early release nature of the game.


Just tested each card individually and they're both performing the same in Assetto. As you mentioned it's a poor judge I ran them both through 3DMark and they both hit 10,300-10,400 so they both working fine.

I'm glad to hear you say it's a driver issue as I was worried that one of the cards or the PSU was to blame.

At this point what else can I do if it's driver related? Try the previously released driver?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Just tested each card individually and they're both performing the same in Assetto. As you mentioned it's a poor judge I ran them both through 3DMark and they both hit 10,300-10,400 so they both working fine.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you say it's a driver issue as I was worried that one of the cards or the PSU was to blame.
> 
> At this point what else can I do if it's driver related? Try the previously released driver?


By performing the same, individually, you mean they are both crashing in Assetto when ran solo?

Driver failure almost always means GPU instability, the question you have to answer is if it is happening in anything else... I would load up every high demand game you have, set the graphics to max, & attempt to recreate the situation. Crysis 3, Metro, Metro Last Light, Tomb Raider, BF4 so on and so forth.

I would start off by running *Guru3D Display Driver Uninstaller* From Safe mode, then reinstall the latest WHQL"340.52". Note: DO NOT USE THE TITAN Z DRIVER. IT IS TITAN Z SPECIFIC.

I would then load up Assetto & test again. If the problem persists flush the drivers once again with DDU & then go back to the last WHQL before 340.52. The point of this is to attempt to isolate the problem down to the game, driver, or hardware.

Assume the worst has happened, and it is the cards (unlikely). EVGA will cross-ship you new units so that you have zero down time. Just *make sure you have registered them, and do so ASAP.*As EVGA will require a full price deposit during shipping if not.

I just had to go through this with one of my Titans. I had to put down $1,000 while EVGA waited to get the bad card back. They had my $1,000 for almost two weeks. I'm almost positive they will only require a $1 deposit if the cards are properly registered. If you can't tell, i'm slightly foggy on that bit as I have only had to make use of EVGA warranty services 2-3 times in the past 5 years. My Titan RMA was a bit shaky, as the unit was pre-owned, had been previously registered, and none of the serial numbers matched (between box & card) so I had to make use of the "Guest" RMA services. I'm pretty sure this is why they took the $1,000 deposit... I think... The other two times they have only required a $1 deposit.

Keep us updated on the progress. In fact... I'll DL & install my copy of Assetto Corsa tonight & see if I can replicate the issues with my Vanilla Titans. Can you provide me with the settings & resolution you are playing at?


----------



## trawetSluaP

Sorry, neither of them crash individually when running Assetto. Perhaps it's an issue will Assetto.

Will try a couple of more sessions, and try different demanding games to, and if problems persist I will go back to a previous driver. I always use DDU when sorting drivers out.

I'm in the EU so to do an Advanced RMA, EVGA require the full amount of the replacement and I can't afford to pay for 2 Titan Blacks, even if they only have the money for days!!!

with regard to settings I have everything on the highest possible settings with V-Sync on.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Sorry, neither of them crash individually when running Assetto. Perhaps it's an issue will Assetto.Will try a couple of more sessions, and try different demanding games to, and if problems persist I will go back to a previous driver. I always use DDU when sorting drivers out.
> I'm in the EU so to do an Advanced RMA, EVGA require the full amount of the replacement and I can't afford to pay for 2 Titan Blacks, even if they only have the money for days!!!
> with regard to settings I have everything on the highest possible settings with V-Sync on.


@"PaulStewart"









It could be power throttling, at what power % was the cards when you noticed the frame drops and then black screens?

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> @"PaulStewart"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be power throttling, at what power % was the cards when you noticed the frame drops and then black screens?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Well I didn't see what the power % was at when I had the issues as I couldn't see anything due to the black screen. Having said that I've noticed the power % reaching 106% when playing Assetto even though I have the slider on 100% in Precision. Perhaps the card is drawing too much power, power throttling and that's causing the display driver to crash.

What can I do to fix this? I assume if I up the power target the card will just exceed that % as well...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Well I didn't see what the power % was at when I had the issues as I couldn't see anything due to the black screen. Having said that I've noticed the power % reaching 106% when playing Assetto even though I have the slider on 100% in Precision. Perhaps the card is drawing too much power, power throttling and that's causing the display driver to crash.
> 
> What can I do to fix this? I assume if I up the power target the card will just exceed that % as well...


Read some of my articles about it (some say they make good bedtime reading...







)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## trawetSluaP

I had a read through that text and I'll admit most of it goes over my head.

So let me see if I understand; my cards have reference coolers on them so increasing the PT to 106% is within the 110% limit you set.

However after reading the final article I'm skeptical about about raising the PT for fear of damaging my cards.

To clarify, when running Unigine Heaven the cards power does not exceed 100% so perhaps Assetto is unoptimized for SLI at this time? Or maybe I need to lower some of the settings?


----------



## skupples

Your cards will be fine @ max power target & voltage on the stock bios. Specially if you ramp up the fan profile. Require it to run @ 60%+ above 65C.

Still, if the cards require increased PT or voltage, on stock bios, to remain stable, they are considered defective, BUT if it is only happening in one game, one game that is in an alpha state, i wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Gordon is a broken record on this topic.
> 
> I have yet to see a reason to take a loss on my titans, then spend an extra $125-$200 per 780Ti to get the cards + the blocks... All for 192 cores, 4 TMU, slightly better OC @ lower volts, & 3 less GB of VRAM? It just doesn't make sense. Way too much work & money spent for what could potentially be a down grade if I don't get 3x A+++ clockers to replace my 1334mhz 7.5ghz titans.


10000% this. I never even considered turning in my original Titans for 780Ti's because they are basically the same cards with less VRAM. If I could spmehow do so without losing any money I may have considered it but it still just seems like way too much effort for nothing really. These Titans still crush everything I throw at them and I don't see me changing them until 20nm Big Maxwell comes out late next year...


----------



## VSG

Well the 780Ti has more CUDA cores but are mostly volt locked. I would say core clock wise, they are even when overclocked.


----------



## skupples

Right, you are talking about swapping out your titans for something with 192 more cores, 4 more TMUs & less leakage, resulting in higher clocks at lower volts. Not really worth the effort when you can pump 1.3ghz through your titans already.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Sorry, neither of them crash individually when running Assetto. Perhaps it's an issue will Assetto.
> 
> Will try a couple of more sessions, and try different demanding games to, and if problems persist I will go back to a previous driver. I always use DDU when sorting drivers out.
> 
> I'm in the EU so to do an Advanced RMA, EVGA require the full amount of the replacement and I can't afford to pay for 2 Titan Blacks, even if they only have the money for days!!!
> 
> with regard to settings I have everything on the highest possible settings with V-Sync on.


this might be informative to you in regard to PSU:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21190#post_21570160


----------



## VSG

Agreed.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, my main point is that the 780Ti only has half as many more cores over the Titan than the Titan does over the regular 780 meaning that clock-for-clock the 780Ti is only around 5% faster than the original Titan; basically the definition of a side-grade. Certainly the 780Ti's have ultimately the higher potential, but only the voltage unlocked ones, and even then the original Titans hardly get blown away. Just not enough of a performance advantage to be worth it. I'd say the main reason a lot of people got out of their original Titans is that they wanted to recoup as much of their investment as possible while the Titans were still selling for good pricing. Hell, even now I could probably get $650-$700 each for my 1.5 year old Titans (though that will take a hit once the 880 releases)...


----------



## skupples

Still too much effort, even with the possibility of $700 a piece. I wanted to jump on 290X lightnings, but the benches were lackluster in comparison to what I Was expecting over Vanilla 290X. That was pretty much the only thing that would have gotten me off of Titan, in this generation.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Still too much effort, even with the possibility of $700 a piece. I wanted to jump on 290X lightnings, but the benches were lackluster in comparison to what I Was expecting over Vanilla 290X. That was pretty much the only thing that would have gotten me off of Titan, in this generation.


Based on rumors, I might be gripping tight on my Titans for another year. 880 don't seem to bring much to the table. Unless someone is running 600 series cards, it won't be worth the jump. Or, if someone wants their name on top bench scores, but that's a different story.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Based on rumors, I might be gripping tight on my Titans for another year. 880 don't seem to bring much to the table. Unless someone is running 600 series cards, it won't be worth the jump. Or, if someone wants their name on top bench scores, but that's a different story.


I'll take GTX 880 IF it is 20nm, 512 bit, & comes in 8GB form for under $999. If not? Looks like i'm waiting for GTX980. Who knows... NV could totally pull a rabbit out of the hat, but I see them doing ONE LAST RUN of 28nm simply because they can afford to, and the profit margins would be astronomical. Run 880 as 28NM, AMD counters with something = to or slightly faster, than BOOOOOOOOOM 980 hits the shelves and AMD runs crying until they get their KB bus on line.


----------



## provost

I couldn't agree more with everyone's sentiment regarding the Titans. As much Nvidia likes to hear how much we like our cards, what they love to see more is to have the high end market churn (upgrade) every two to three years. So, either they can release beastly cards with a node shrink and efficiency gains (not sure when this might be possible given issues at TSMC) and make us like the cards more than what we already have, or make us start disliking our cards (driver gimp the performance on legacy cards) and release the same node with efficiency gains....hmmm. what would I do, if I were a true capitalist?....lol
JK.









They can always pull a rabbit out of the hat by using Intel's foundry, never know...lol


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> this might be informative to you in regard to PSU:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21190#post_21570160


Ah very interesting.

I've just ordered an AX1200i and hope that this helps with my issues!!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Ah very interesting.
> 
> I've just ordered an AX1200i and hope that this helps with my issues!!!


good little read








http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-radeon-power,2122-5.html

you are cutting it pretty close with this 850w psu. but once you get that 1200w psu u should have zero worries....... untill you get classifieds and overvolt them


----------



## remmer29

Do you have a statistic on best reliable Nvdia drivers for titan black?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Do you have a statistic on best reliable Nvdia drivers for titan black?


statistics is nvidia drivers has no impact on stable overclocking voltages

they do how ever differ on multi gpu and especially surround.

so ure asking for multi gpu setups


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> statistics is nvidia drivers has no impact on stable overclocking voltages
> 
> they do how ever differ on multi gpu and especially surround.
> 
> so ure asking for multi gpu setups


No I have single gpu right now. But I think that in a month time I will make it double.


----------



## Ferreal

can my Silverstone 1000w PSU run SLI titan blacks?
thanks.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'll take GTX 880 IF it is 20nm, 512 bit, & comes in 8GB form for under $999. If not? Looks like i'm waiting for GTX980. Who knows... NV could totally pull a rabbit out of the hat, but I see them doing ONE LAST RUN of 28nm simply because they can afford to, and the profit margins would be astronomical. Run 880 as 28NM, AMD counters with something = to or slightly faster, than BOOOOOOOOOM 980 hits the shelves and AMD runs crying until they get their KB bus on line.


Maybe for 4K, but since I'm running a single monitor all that headroom is not worth it to me. Heck, I have tons of headroom now.


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> or make us start disliking our cards (driver gimp the performance on legacy cards) and release the same node with efficiency gains....hmmm.


Nvidia have been known to gimp hardware by drivers (e.g. Quadro vs. GeForce performance in some professional apps, functioning with virtualization, Mosaic to name but few). Those cases are very well documented and I am quite surprised there isn't more of a PR disaster brewing around it.

However, I am not aware of any cases where newer driver specifically cripple older hardware. Do you know of any?

Not that it matters much,it would only catch out those obsessed with version and benchmark score numbers (and I have no time whatsoever for that group).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> They can always pull a rabbit out of the hat by using Intel's foundry, never know...lol


Yeah, because Intel would totally do them a favourable deal on that. Especially after SLI was disabled ("gimped" as you put it) by driver on Intel chipsets before Core i to protect Nvidia's motherboard chip set business. SLI was the only reason to buy an Nvidia chip set motherboard, they were buggy, hot running lemons and nobody sane would have bought one except for SLI.

Of course, cometh QPI Intel gave them the finger and refused to sell them a licence for it. Good riddance.

Nvidia have been guilty of some egregiously unethical practices over time, many of which are ongoing. Every once in a while it catches up with them. The moment AMD have a GPU product I find workable for my requirements I will jump ship. But I've been waiting of many years for that and it still hasn't happened...


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol it's safe to say Intel and Nvidia don't have any sort of healthy working relationship. So a deal of that magnitude given the resources is mind blowingly unlikely


----------



## Sketchus

Hello TItan owners, would love your opinion on something.

I have two options right now:

Buy a Titan Black now, and then another around Christmas time.

Or

Wait for the 800 series and buy two for SLI. The plan would be to be playing Oculus Rift, and also gaming at 4K, in a fair few instances.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> can my Silverstone 1000w PSU run SLI titan blacks?
> thanks.


Sure it will! To the point you overvolt them over the edge...









This was one of my tests last year:

_"1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*1 card only
...power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Hello TItan owners, would love your opinion on something.
> I have two options right now:
> Buy a Titan Black now, and then another around Christmas time.
> Or
> Wait for the 800 series and buy two for SLI. The plan would be to be playing Oculus Rift, and also gaming at 4K, in a fair few instances.
> Any help would be appreciated.


If you don't mind to wait for September, you will buy the latest tech but don expect huge improvements!
Get a Titan Black now and another around Christmas sounds a good plan too, but i advise you to wait for the GTX 880 release reviews to make up your mind! _"Better late than sorry"_








Unless the "BUG" is eating you inside, go and get your Titan Black ASAP!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> false
> Sure it will! To the point you overvolt them over the edge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my tests last year:
> 
> _"1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *1 card only
> ...power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!"_
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the response! I will get another and SLI them.

One is not enough @ 1440p.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I think we need better optimized games, more than faster cards. I welcome faster cards to be released every year, don't get me wrong, but what good is it if basically all anticipated games this year and last year were released with a bunch of bugs.

Some lack sli/fire support, some stutter, some get screen tearing even if it's capped at 60fps on a 60hz monitor, it just ruins the good feeling of having high end hardware.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> Thanks for the response! I will get another and SLI them.
> 
> *One is not enough @ 1440p*.


what game do you have problems running with only one card? theres a few games where i drop to the mid 50's fps, crysis 3 being one but i dont play that regularly ........but BF4 i get 80 - 150FPS


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Unless the "BUG" is eating you inside, go and get your Titan Black ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occamrazor


Definitely the bug! I'll have to see, I will find out in a couple days if my second 7970 is salvageable. If so, I'll wait, if not...Titan Blacks it is.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what game do you have problems running with only one card? theres a few games where i drop to the mid 50's fps, crysis 3 being one but i dont play that regularly ........but BF4 i get 80 - 150FPS


I like to turn on AA settings. I'm getting low fps when playing Tomb Raider with 2x ssaa, tressFX, and ultra shadows. I'm also having issues with Crysis 3 @ 4x msaa and Metro Last Light. Hopefully another Titan Black will help with that.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> However, I am not aware of any cases where newer driver specifically cripple older hardware. Do you know of any?
> 
> Not that it matters much,it would only catch out those obsessed with version and benchmark score numbers (and I have no time whatsoever for that group).


When the GTX 680 came out, iirc, for the benchmarking set, with the new drivers, the GTX 580 was suddenly limited to 1000 on the core.


----------



## provost

Well, let's hope that the "gimping" does not transcend the fine line between economics and ethics.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> I like to turn on AA settings. I'm getting low fps when playing Tomb Raider with 2x ssaa, tressFX, and ultra shadows. I'm also having issues with Crysis 3 @ 4x msaa and Metro Last Light. Hopefully another Titan Black will help with that.


well at 2560x1440 running 2xssaa is like running a 4k resolution


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> The last guy who claimed he had the answer to all (unlock the 780Ti) his "commands" burned a Titan Black...
> He is gone ever since... I wonder why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from REV3 for now until you fix your PSU issues! Have you tried another extension cord?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I did nothing of the sort, a user was explained of the possible risks and did not follow instructions accordingly. Not to mention the fact of wanting 1.3volts on a stock cooler.

Me not being here has absolutely nothing with what happened. It would bring me joy if i had the time to find the fix for Tis/black, but my recent acquisition of an 1872s 8500 sq ft house and the repair of it has had my schedule tied up the past year.

So pardon my absence for ignoring the troll bait.

Btw, you claimed that 690s are hardlocked to 1.3 volts, again, *I* was the one who proved that wrong. A friend on another forum said it was impossible, i got it working.

I dont want to hear the "i know it all" stories.

I will try to find the time to visit more often

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I read that post way back when I was backreading the thread. Boy, that was crazy. He even blamed the owner of the Titan Black for being "stupid"


Wrong, go back and read the thread, I have not once resorted to name calling. Everyone knows the risks when overvolting, especially users on stock cards.

People like you always try to instigate.


----------



## Dyaems

oh he is back !! hope you dont burn more cards this time


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I think we need better optimized games, more than faster cards. I welcome faster cards to be released every year, don't get me wrong, but what good is it if basically all anticipated games this year and last year were released with a bunch of bugs.
> 
> Some lack sli/fire support, some stutter, some get screen tearing even if it's capped at 60fps on a 60hz monitor, it just ruins the good feeling of having high end hardware.


Speaking as a consumer, I could not have said it any better.








So, ideally, the increased software investment is not merely to create another profit center, but rather to support the hardware and enhance user experience. This may mean a little short term qtrly pain, but it will be rewarded with long term repeat sales from satisfied customers. Of course, this assumes that customers have choice....
Although I don't believe that any company with good corporate governance would abuse its market power (too much.







) , as a consumer, however, I would hate to think if it ever did. Seduction of low hanging fruit can be very hard to resist though...lol


----------



## skupples

easy way to get around 780Ti voltage lock. knock off that little chip on the board, there is a guide around here somewhere.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> oh he is back !! hope you dont burn more cards this time


Kids like this will be put on the ignore list, thanks for you contribution bud.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Kids like this will be put on the ignore list, thanks for you contribution bud.


Did I miss something? Lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> easy way to get around 780Ti voltage lock. knock off that little chip on the board, there is a guide around here somewhere.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1478066/nvidia-gtx-780ti-hard-volt-mod/0_50


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Did I miss something? Lol


No point in responding to people whose sole purpose is to start crap/troll. Keeps the thread clean


----------



## skupples

+1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> *No point in responding to people whose sole purpose is to start crap/troll. Keeps the thread clean*


Exactly!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> easy way to get around 780Ti voltage lock. knock off that little chip on the board, there is a guide around here somewhere.


The guides easy to follow but it's definitely not easy!! I reflow quite a few laptop GPUS and do various soldering occasionally but I'm too shaky to attempt that lol


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I dont want to hear the "i know it all" stories.


Well said Chris! Ive been trying to say the same thing in another thread!

Here is some proof for the doubters...GTX 690 voltage unlocked to 1.6v with the help of Agent-A01 as i said in another thread.





Payday 2 1372 mhz fully stable.




Ive also since this video was made to get gpu2 locked at 1359-1372mhz also *constantly* with some of my own tweaking. It has nothing to do with the hexcode, its something that is quite obvious. I can also get another video up to prove it for all the doubters!

My card does not go over 55 degrees and its far from being burnt. Ive gamed on it for 6 hr gaming sessions with no problems. People that burnt there cards are using a different hex code to what i have.

Also the majority of people do not know how to use MSI AB properly as quoted by Unwider/Alex himself! For those that do know how to use it there are many features that can be unlocked that really allow you to oc almost any gpu with a voltmod.

@Agent....PM sent btw!


----------



## exyia

ok I'm finally at a point of frustration

ASUS RIVE
GTX Titan (original) Tri-SLi
EK Waterblocks
Corsair AX1500i
flashed on skyn3t bios from the first page

I'm having complete crashes/restarts (not just driver crashes) on Skyrim and Heaven

For weeks I've been tweaking my CPU/Memory overclock because I've always understood that usually GPU overclocks just crash the display driver, not a whole system restart

but I've mostly confirmed now it's GPU related.

I crash very consistently and quickly on Heaven (within 2-4 minutes), but NOT on Metro Last Light, Crysis 3 or even playing BF4 (I had been playing BF4 for weeks @ 1250MHz).

So far, the highest I'm managing to go is a measly 1150MHz core with a full 1.325V. I checked all 3 cards and they are all hitting full voltage and matching each other.

Max temps under load are 50C after extended runs

*I get full system restarts*, and then the "Windows has recovered from an unexpected shutdown" (essentially a BSOD right? thought these replaced them in windows 7). so knowing now that it's not my CPU/memory overclock, is it possibly my PSU? I have no way to confirm....but it's giving all 3 titans the full 1.325V. Those are the only two things that I know of that cause full system restarts

or am I just stuck with some terrible overclocking Titans? ugh...
Skyrim I can kind of understand being unstable given the nature of the game and it's mods
but Heaven? I just don't get it.....why so unstable in Heaven?
(yes I tried flashing again and multiple drivers)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> ok I'm finally at a point of frustration
> 
> ASUS RIVE
> GTX Titan (original) Tri-SLi
> EK Waterblocks
> Corsair AX1500i
> flashed on skyn3t bios from the first page
> 
> I'm having complete crashes/restarts (not just driver crashes) on Skyrim and Heaven
> 
> For weeks I've been tweaking my CPU/Memory overclock because I've always understood that usually GPU overclocks just crash the display driver, not a whole system restart
> 
> but I've mostly confirmed now it's GPU related.
> 
> I crash very consistently and quickly on Heaven (within 2-4 minutes), but NOT on Metro Last Light, Crysis 3 or even playing BF4 (I had been playing BF4 for weeks @ 1250MHz).
> 
> So far, the highest I'm managing to go is a measly 1150MHz core with a full 1.325V. I checked all 3 cards and they are all hitting full voltage and matching each other.
> 
> Max temps under load are 50C after extended runs
> 
> *I get full system restarts*, and then the "Windows has recovered from an unexpected shutdown" (essentially a BSOD right? thought these replaced them in windows 7). so knowing now that it's not my CPU/memory overclock, is it possibly my PSU? I have no way to confirm....but it's giving all 3 titans the full 1.325V. Those are the only two things that I know of that cause full system restarts
> 
> or am I just stuck with some terrible overclocking Titans? ugh...
> Skyrim I can kind of understand being unstable given the nature of the game and it's mods
> but Heaven? I just don't get it.....why so unstable in Heaven?
> (yes I tried flashing again and multiple drivers)


Plug in the 6pin auxiliary on the board to help the cards get the proper juice. Also if you're using cable extensions, go native on the cards aswell.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Plug in the 6pin auxiliary on the board to help the cards get the proper juice. Also if you're using cable extensions, go native on the cards aswell.


already done and already on the default ones with the AX1500i


----------



## alancsalt

I run *two* ax1200i for three KPE on rive with 3970X at 5GHz for benching....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> already done and already on the default ones with the AX1500i


This still happens with stock memory clocks? Actually, failed memory OC tends to just restart the system it seems... in my experience.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> already done and already on the default ones with the AX1500i


1.325v? That's with the LLC mod.

Try and not use it. Not sure now a days that it's built into AB or not. But back when I had my Titan, the LLC mod(1.325v load) would bsod my card left and right.

I disabled the mod and my card would load 1.25v, no more bsods and my card overclocked better too.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This still happens with stock memory clocks? Actually, failed memory OC tends to just restart the system it seems... in my experience.


yep, though I can still push memory OC + 600; starting over from stock clocks and going up again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1.325v? That's with the LLC mod.
> 
> Try and not use it. Not sure now a days that it's built into AB or not. But back when I had my Titan, the LLC mod(1.325v load) would bsod my card left and right.
> 
> I disabled the mod and my card would load 1.25v, no more bsods and my card overclocked better too.


hmm, will try this

I seriously can not figure out what "LLC" stands for though (through google). everyone just keeps referring to it as LLC

I started with stock settings, then stock clocks, just upped 1.325V. Since it passed that with LLC, I figured whatever power magic it does, it wasn't causing it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> yep, though I can still push memory OC + 600; starting over from stock clocks and going up again
> hmm, will try this
> 
> I seriously can not figure out what "LLC" stands for though (through google). everyone just keeps referring to it as LLC
> 
> I started with stock settings, then stock clocks, just upped 1.325V. Since it passed that with LLC, I figured whatever power magic it does, it wasn't causing it


Load Line Calibration.

I meant system memory, not GPU memory.

Are you running all the directions in Ed's guide for overvolt? It covers LLC, I believe.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Load Line Calibration.
> 
> I meant system memory, not GPU memory.
> 
> Are you running all the directions in Ed's guide for overvolt? It covers LLC, I believe.


that was my guess at LLC, thank you. I figured it would be helpful









yes followed them twice to make sure I didn't screw up

OC is a quad kit @ 2400MHz from the XMP profiles. bumped up the voltages on the mem another +0.010 because until now I've been thinking it was mem/cpu related - forgot to mention I've run prime95 overnight for hours without a hitch


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> yep, though I can still push memory OC + 600; starting over from stock clocks and going up again
> hmm, will try this
> I seriously can not figure out what "LLC" stands for though (through google). everyone just keeps referring to it as LLC
> I started with stock settings, then stock clocks, just upped 1.325V. Since it passed that with LLC, I figured whatever power magic it does, it wasn't causing it


LLC stands for *L*oad *L*ine *C*alibration!








Disable it and remove the memory OC and try again, and with what MrTOOSHORT hinted giving more power to the board i think you will be alright!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## exyia

update: just disable LLC and crashed even faster @ 1176MHz core X.X and +0 on the vram

update 2: since disabling LLC, even 1150MHz crashes within a few seconds


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So the cards run fine at stock in 3-way? Try two cards for now and see if the problem persists. Just shut off the pci-E pin on the board to make the system not see a third card. Unplug the third cards pci-E connectors to be sure its getting no power.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So the cards run fine at stock in 3-way? Try two cards for now and see if the problem persists. Just shut off the pci-E pin on the board to make the system not see a third card. Unplug the third cards pci-E connectors to be sure its getting no power.


been dreading resorting to this, but thankfully the pcie switches makes this far less of a headache than messing with the loop

disabled the 3rd card, running 1 and 2 in SLi - ran fine

BUT

I disabled the 1st card and ran 2 and 3 in SLi - same thing, running fine

so the card has to be ok, this has to be narrowed down to motherboard or PSU. any ideas left to confirm one or the other?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Should be the psu at this point and not the motherboard. Might have to get another power supply to confirm.

If you have another smaller unit hanging around, hook that one up to one card and see if you still get shut downs.


----------



## skupples

that Corsair 1500W should be a monster though...

Does that one have the digital choice of single rail?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Should be the psu at this point and not the motherboard. Might have to get another power supply to confirm.
> 
> If you have another smaller unit hanging around, hook that one up to one card and see if you still get shut downs.


that was my reasoning up until this point and why I bought it in the first place (I was sick of even thinking I had a PSU problem again)

but I did buy it right at release, so maybe I got an unlucky first production batch

was just hoping there was any other way to get more concrete evidence supporting it so that I won't have to convince customer service/RMA service. Nobody locally sells anything quality enough @ this wattage need sadly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that Corsair 1500W should be a monster though...
> 
> Does that one have the digital choice of single rail?


not that I know of, just digital monitoring through corsairlink?


----------



## skupples

another solution, if you have the space, is to add on a dinky little platinum 600W for everything but the GPUs.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> that was my reasoning up until this point and why I bought it in the first place (I was sick of even thinking I had a PSU problem again)
> 
> but I did buy it right at release, so maybe I got an unlucky first production batch
> 
> was just hoping there was any other way to get more concrete evidence supporting it so that I won't have to convince customer service/RMA service. Nobody locally sells anything quality enough @ this wattage need sadly
> not that I know of, just digital monitoring through corsairlink?


Try the simple things first. Down the ram clock to 1600 instead of 2400 and test for any crashes. It might be that.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Try the simple things first. Down the ram clock to 1600 instead of 2400 and test for any crashes. It might be that.


but the crashes are 100% consistent with GPU overclock, and the ram is on an XMP profile - so really the only chances of it being bad would be if the set was faulty, but then it would crash no matter what

and doesn't explain why prime95 doesn't crash


----------



## kpforce1

I FINALLY got a chance to do some benching with the new Titan BIOS. Under load I'm getting around 1.28V Saweet!!







. Now if only my cards would clock past 1250 on it lol. Guess I'll just have to go past the 1.3V









Kudos to all of you guys modding BIOS's and figuring things out for use "users"







.... Kudos


----------



## Attero87

Planning on getting an evga titan black, but before I complete checkout. Would it matter if I flash the asus titan black skynet bios on the evga card. Will it work fine?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Planning on getting an evga titan black, but before I complete checkout. Would it matter if I flash the asus titan black skynet bios on the evga card. Will it work fine?


All the Titan Black cards are reference design regardless of brand names, so yes, the Asus bios will work fine on the EVGA.


----------



## alancsalt

All that PSU for socket 2011 and power hungry cards talk got shifted to http://www.overclock.net/t/1506711/socket-2011-hexacore-and-tri-quad-gpu-power-requirements

Felt like we were hijacking the thread, so.....


----------



## fishingfanatic

I love my titan bl sc! oces real well!.

Good luck and enjoy the new gpu!

FF


----------



## V3teran

GTX 690 clocked at 1372 and 1359, *no throttling* on ARMA 3. Been playing for about 3 hours no problems.
Two short Videos merged into one video.
Will try for 1398 stable as ive changed some stuff around so should be possible with a slight nudge in voltage to around 1.44v-1.45v.
At 1.48v i get serious throttling issue on GPU1 which means to me that the circuitry is hitting its maximum threshold.
I do not know anyone on any forum that has a 690 anywhere near this speed with custom water setup.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Great job, this is the Titan thread though.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> GTX 690 clocked at 1372 and 1359, *no throttling* on ARMA 3. Been playing for about 3 hours no problems.
> Two short Videos merged into one video.
> Will try for 1398 stable as ive changed some stuff around so should be possible with a slight nudge in voltage to around 1.44v-1.45v.
> At 1.48v i get serious throttling issue on GPU1 which means to me that the circuitry is hitting its maximum threshold.
> I do not know anyone on any forum that has a 690 anywhere near this speed with custom water setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Great job, this is the Titan thread though.


lolz

but that reminds me of my 670's 1359Mhz and 1398Mhz on the other with only 1.212v..... man i miss those cards


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lolz
> 
> but that reminds me of my 670's 1359Mhz and 1398Mhz on the other with only 1.212v..... man i miss those cards


Yeah i know but im showing people if it can be done with the 690 which is tougher to do because both GPU's are on same PCB and they share the same circuitry. The result is much more heat that is produced.
If its possible on the 690 is easily possible on the Titan, i dont see anyone here apart from 1 or 2 people going over 1.3v with the Titan, so much wasted opportunity.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yeah i know but im showing people if it can be done with the 690 which is tougher to do because both GPU's are on same PCB and they share the same circuitry. The result is much more heat that is produced.
> If its possible on the 690 is easily possible on the Titan, i dont see anyone here apart from 1 or 2 people going over 1.3v with the Titan, so much wasted opportunity.


What about Titan Black?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yeah i know but im showing people if it can be done with the 690 which is tougher to do because both GPU's are on same PCB and they share the same circuitry. The result is much more heat that is produced.
> If its possible on the 690 is easily possible on the Titan, i dont see anyone here apart from 1 or 2 people going over 1.3v with the Titan, so much wasted opportunity.


I ran 1.35V (1.315V load) last night @ 1306/3600 for testing purposes







. 1850W at the wall lol well thats all I could make out because the Killawatt was blinking on and off haha. Won't be going over 1.3V load until I get my VRM cooling upgraded though


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What about Titan Black?


I do not have a Titan black but i cannot see why i cannot be done. It was said that the 690 and 780 could not be take above 1.3v yet its was proved that you can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I ran 1.35V (1.315V load) last night @ 1306/3600 for testing purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1850W at the wall lol well thats all I could make out because the Killawatt was blinking on and off haha. Won't be going over 1.3V load until I get my VRM cooling upgraded though


How come it takes 1850w from the wall? I thought the Titan pulled around 650w on full load? Ok heavily overclocked 850w but 1850!! Why is it pulling so much?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> How come it takes 1850w from the wall? I thought the Titan pulled around 650w on full load? Ok heavily overclocked 850w but 1850!! Why is it pulling so much?


Becase I'm running three of them, a 670, two x5679 Xeons, three pumps and lots of crap lol...


----------



## Silent Scone

Was about to say for that voltage 1850 seemed too much but that setup explains it lol.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I do not have a Titan black but i cannot see why i cannot be done. It was said that the 690 and 780 could not be take above 1.3v yet its was proved that you can.
> How come it takes 1850w from the wall? I thought the Titan pulled around 650w on full load? Ok heavily overclocked 850w but 1850!! Why is it pulling so much?


I always thought that volt was just one piece of the throttling puzzle, and the other being the bios. I can pump as many volts as I want into my 690s, but without the non- throttling working 690 bios, there is a limit to how much the 690s (or any card for that matter) can be overclocked. Is it possible for you run some benchmarks such as 3d mark 11, 13, valley and share the results (in the 690 thread etc)?

@Kpforce1- Nicely done.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Becase I'm running three of them, a 670, two x5679 Xeons, three pumps and lots of crap lol...


That thing is just freaking beast mode man! Good God!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yeah i know but im showing people if it can be done with the 690 which is tougher to do because both GPU's are on same PCB and they share the same circuitry. The result is much more heat that is produced.
> If its possible on the 690 is easily possible on the Titan, i dont see anyone here apart from 1 or 2 people going over 1.3v with the Titan, so much wasted opportunity.


Trust me when I say, pretty much anyone here, on water, has pushed their titans to the breaking point.

We are well aware of what Vanilla Titan is capable of. It is 780Ti / Titan Black that currently requires hard-modification to push past 1.212V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I do not have a Titan black but i cannot see why i cannot be done. It was said that the 690 and 780 could not be take above 1.3v yet its was proved that you can.
> How come it takes 1850w from the wall? I thought the Titan pulled around 650w on full load? Ok heavily overclocked 850w but 1850!! Why is it pulling so much?


You are talking LN2 zone with that much power draw. The highest I have clocked a single titan is ~400W, and that was ~1300MHZ. Note, 780Ti can do the exact same thing while humming along at 300W.

The issue with 780Ti, at this point is massive instability once above 1.212V. It can be done, yes you can take a DMM to a 780Ti & see that it is taking more than 1.212V, but the card becomes highly unstable, and multiple people have bricked their cards trying.

I'm not saying that it can not be done. I'm saying that Nvidia has made it exponentially harder to figure out.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I'm not as good as u guys for ocing gpus bcuz I haven't played with the voltages too much, but my TB SC gets to 1205/7908 on air and I believe it could go higher but want to wait for wcing b4 going any

higher.

On that note, ordering a pr of 480s a D5, and a bunch of fittings hose and of course a tubular reservoir for my newest loop fpor the Devil 13. I can hardly wait. Any suggestions regarding some extra cooling

like which fans to use? I've been using Gelids, 75cfm on my H80i, TD03 and TDo2. Actually had 4 on the TD02 of 150 cfm push and 150 pull.. Both push/pull on the rads, or is it necessary?

I'll likely just use it to bench with 3DMark and Unigine. I already have a titan with fc wb and a pr of 670 FTWs in sli with the bridge, ready to go.

1st real wcing build, but as a former millwright cooling was an everyday thing as | \worked in a foundry and worked with fluid power, although at a slightly higher pump pres. of around 2200 psi.

I'm considering trying a few different custom cooling add ons to try like a copper coil in cool water as a chiller,...An aquarium would suffice.


----------



## Silent Scone

Pushing my best Titan Black


----------



## trawetSluaP

That's beast Silent Scope!!!

I had a go at OC'ing my TB's but I had them fully stable on Unigine, 3DMark, intensive games such as Crysis 3 and BF4 then as soon as I tried playing Mafia 2 I got a crash haha.

I'm just not very good at this OC'ing business!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

My max stable core clock is 1300 core over three. 1342 core is a maximum overclock! Bench stable as they say


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Becase I'm running three of them, a 670, two x5679 Xeons, three pumps and lots of crap lol...


BEASTLY is an understatement!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I always thought that volt was just one piece of the throttling puzzle, and the other being the bios. I can pump as many volts as I want into my 690s, but without the non- throttling working 690 bios, there is a limit to how much the 690s (or any card for that matter) can be overclocked. Is it possible for you run some benchmarks such as 3d mark 11, 13, valley and share the results (in the 690 thread etc)?


I made my own bios, i get no throttling, i will post in 690 thread. What do you have your 690 running at voltage wise?
Have you enabled unofficial overclocking?
Reply back in the 690 thread


----------



## Attero87

So my titan black came and i flashed it to the asus bios, is the voltage always at 1.212 at load or is it just unlocked so that i can use the voltage slider in precision and put it to 1.212?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> So my titan black came and i flashed it to the asus bios, is the voltage always at 1.212 at load or is it just unlocked so that i can use the voltage slider in precision and put it to 1.212?


Its unlocked!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Attero87

Is there a way to check a titan black volts with a dmm?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> So my titan black came and i flashed it to the asus bios, is the voltage always at 1.212 at load or is it just unlocked so that i can use the voltage slider in precision and put it to 1.212?


if u just flashed skyn3t bios titan black 980/1006

ure default voltage will be the vid for that speed so normally 1.0x... default titan blacks all run at 1.2v...

try raising every 13/26 to see how far ure stock vid can do... i have seen some do 1200-1300mhz.
mine however is 1150/1167


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Cheers
> Thanks awesome bios btw!
> Is there a way to check a titan black volts with a dmm?




Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## trawetSluaP

Right, a question you all you Overclocking Gurus out there!

I OC'd my cards to 1202 core and 7600 memory and they passed all the stability tests I ran such as Heaven, Valley and 3D Mark. They also ran fine with Crysis 3 and BF4, but as soon as I tried a less demanding game - in this case Mafia 2 my system froze and I assume this was due to the OC.

My question is what do you guys use to determine stability?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My max stable core clock is 1300 core over three. 1342 core is a maximum overclock! Bench stable as they say


That's @ 1.212V since they are Blacks right? If so, that's a really good OC.

I'm running 4x GTX-Titan Black SC and my stable OC (stock BIOS) is 1228Mhz. I have to try the modded BIOS but since I'm on air, the temps could be an issue.

I'm pulling almost 1600W at load w/ my new AX1500i.


----------



## Attero87

What is the best way test a gpu overclock stability? I usually run multiple test of heavens and 3dmark a couple of times. Is it best to let them loop? I also see white artifacts in valley even at stock clocks?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> What is the best way test a gpu overclock stability? I usually run multiple test of heavens and 3dmark a couple of times. Is it best to let them loop? I also see white artifacts in valley even at stock clocks?


I see the same white artifacts in valley as well. I tested all three of my Titans individually and they all did the same with stock BIOS, tweaked BIOS, and in SLi.

I think it is something with valley. I also have a GPU utilization issue in valley but no other benchmark.


----------



## skupples

I believe there have been known issues with unigine on recent NV drivers.


----------



## Dyaems

This is semi-OT but, can a single Titan running on air play games with nice graphics settings on a 1440p or 2560 x 1080 monitor? Maybe with consistent 60fps as well?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> This is semi-OT but, can a single Titan running on air play games with nice graphics settings on a 1440p or 2560 x 1080 monitor? Maybe with consistent 60fps as well?


Depends what your personal definition of "nice" is. You can definitely power 1440P with a single Titan, but you WILL have to make sacrifices in the graphic fidelity department to maintain 60FPS.


----------



## Dyaems

At least high maybe? Well, depends on games really. Ive experienced low-ish fps even with non-maxed settings. I can tone down the graphics settings if I am unable to see the difference anyway.

...or should I stick with a 1080p monitor "upgrade"? or just not upgrade at all? My 6-year old monitor is still performs like new.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

A single Titan can absolutely play most any game at 1440p and maximum settings. The trade off of course will be FPS which will dip below 30 FPS at times in some games. For me this is absolutely playable but in order to enhance smoothness as much as possible I went with dual Titans. The hardest game to run that I've tested thus far is Crysis 3 which struggles to average 30 FPS at 1440p on a single Titan but nearly manages 60F FPS with two. Keep in mind these are absolutely maxed out settings with a ridiculous setting of 8x MSAA which is not necessary at 1440p but I wanted to max it out. I also did a run at stock clocks (967 MHz) and overclocked (1167MHz):

Stock clocks


Overclocked


----------



## Silent Scone

Na single Titan can't play every game at max setting. Depends on how acceptable you find dips in the frame rate.


----------



## Dyaems

I don't like dips at all. So I usually tone down the settings, to the point I'm playing medium-high mixed in FC3 as an example









I guess I'll stick with 1080p if ever I'll buy a new monitor?


----------



## Silent Scone

two titans minimum for a fluid experience with max settings and reasonable levels of MSAA (note reasonable 2x to 4x) IMO







@ 1440p especially


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> What is the best way test a gpu overclock stability? I usually run multiple test of heavens and 3dmark a couple of times. Is it best to let them loop? I also see white artifacts in valley even at stock clocks?


If by "best" you mean most likely to show up any instability - cudaminer. If you do that, find the limits using the stock BIOS, starting at default clocks. Running it at 1200MHz with the skyn3t BIOS may cause permanent damage due to deleted power management.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> That's @ 1.212V since they are Blacks right? If so, that's a really good OC.
> 
> I'm running 4x GTX-Titan Black SC and my stable OC (stock BIOS) is 1228Mhz. I have to try the modded BIOS but since I'm on air, the temps could be an issue.
> 
> I'm pulling almost 1600W at load w/ my new AX1500i.


Yep, Blacks at 1.212v. Hydro Copper (Swift-tech) so not the best blocks but for Greenlight crippled cards it's not so much of an issue







1228 core for air is not bad at all. Keplar, Black/Ti PCB especially LOVE the cold


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> If by "best" you mean most likely to show up any instability - cudaminer. If you do that, find the limits using the stock BIOS, starting at default clocks. Running it at 1200MHz with the skyn3t BIOS may cause permanent damage due to deleted power management.


So currently I'm running at 1250mhz core on the asus skynet bios, can that really cause damage to my card in the future?


----------



## gordan

Theoretically, any time a driver update or a game (or game update) is released it could bring with it a more complex rendering kernel that will increase the load on the GPU dramatically. So if you want to make sure nothing will plausibly push your card with your settings over the edge, you'll have to test it under the harshest genera table conditions. A Titan under maximum load will top out at around 1075MHz at about 1150mV, at 95C and about 310W on air - and that is not the temperatures and TDP you want to be running for any length of time.

Remember that with skyn3t BIOS there's no boosting. Whereas a standard BIOS might result in a lighter kernel boosting further because it doesn't load all the shaders, with the BIOS here you are running your card always at the clocks you set regardless of the load. So if you are dialing in your limits on a light test them fire up a heavy game the TDP will be much higher than what you tested with.

I explained before that if you want to be as safe as possible you need to find the card's limits on the standard BIOS with cudaminer. Then flash it to skyn3t's BIOS and don't push it past the limits you found with the standard BIOS. Anything above that is a gamble that can end in smoke with every software change.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> So currently I'm running at 1250mhz core on the asus skynet bios, can that really cause damage to my card in the future?


Air or water?

Ive been running 1.43v~ 1472 24/7 for a few months now and still have had zero issues.TDP is 500+watts. The only risk on air is the VRMs which will pop under high heat spikes.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Air or water?
> 
> Ive been running 1.43v~ 1472 24/7 for a few months now and still have had zero issues.TDP is 500+watts. The only risk on air is the VRMs which will pop under high heat spikes.


Currently air. I'm looping firestrike extreme to test for stability, I'm at 1250 core with 1100v in precision slider. It's running pretty fine no artifacts, heavens there is a few

max temp 74


----------



## trawetSluaP

Same here Attero, my OC runs fine in 3D Mark but crashes constantly in Mafia 2 of all things. I give up!


----------



## kpforce1

Looks like my hybrid cooled Titans are getting a face lift lol... the 1.3V+ ability just required better VRM cooling so I had to adapt and the fan had to go. Here is the new prototype


----------



## skupples

U CRAZY!

Looks epic!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So cool!


----------



## V3teran

You would be taking a huge risk volt modding any card past 1.3v on an air setup, not advised tbh.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> You would be taking a huge risk volt modding any card past 1.3v on an air setup, not advised tbh.


That's potentially the most sense you've ever made


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> You would be taking a huge risk volt modding any card past 1.3v on an air setup, not advised tbh.


Was this for me? My cards will not be on air at all with the addition of some fujipoly pads and the Heatkiller VRM block


----------



## V3teran

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's potentially the most sense you've ever made


Whats up MjFrosty from OCUK, Butt hurt are you? I noticed that thread went quiet over there when i posted evidence.
Dont carry on with your drivel over here, get up some *videos or evidence* of *your findings* if you cannot do that then keep your mouth shut, as moderators over here do not take sides like the moderators do over at Ocuk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Was this for me? My cards will not be on air at all with the addition of some fujipoly pads and the Heatkiller VRM block


No one in particular although i have noticed some people who are volt modding past 1.3v on air...suicide!








I tried to get some of those Fujipoly a while back, very hard to get in the UK.


----------



## dpoverlord

Its amazing that Titanfall still FAILS with Titan / SLI


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Its amazing that Titanfall still FAILS with Titan / SLI


err no issue here with titanfall on sli.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol Titanfall doesn't support SLi.

EDIT: Seems they added it in the latest update. Guess I'll test that out.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Its amazing that Titanfall still FAILS with Titan / SLI


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> err no issue here with titanfall on sli.


It runs fine for me with one card, but I'm at 1080,120hz. Screen tearing and frame dips since day one were never fixed.

I can see how Dpoverlord is struggling because SLI is definitely needed for his resolution. Unfortunately, SLI is still broken as many of us have confirmed.

Choices are: live with it or try a different game :-/

This is the curse of the PC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> false
> Whats up MjFrosty from OCUK, Butt hurt are you? I noticed that thread went quiet over there when i posted evidence.
> Dont carry on with your drivel over here, get up some *videos or evidence* of *your findings* if you cannot do that then keep your mouth shut, as moderators over here do not take sides like the moderators do over at Ocuk.
> No one in particular although i have noticed some people who are volt modding past 1.3v on air...suicide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get some of those Fujipoly a while back, very hard to get in the UK.


Evidence of what? Why don't you talk to Ed about how you were amendment you could over volt a Titan Black as all Kepler are the same.







.

Don't try to turn it around, you were talking absolute dribble









Wow, I touched a nerve with that didn't I lol!


----------



## V3teran

They are the same its ncp 4208, i suggest you read the datasheet. Just because *your mentor* Skyn3t or Occam has not Overvolted the Titan black past 1.3v it does not mean that it cannot be done. I did not download anybody elses bios like you did, i made my own bios.
It was said that the 690 and 780 could not be done and it was proved that it can be done. So im more of a Shepherd than a Sheep when it comes to Overvolting, unlike you that likes to follow, i like to lead.

Also ive already spoke to ED in PM and will probably be meeting him in person when i go to my apartment in Portugal in a few weeks, his family lives in the same area as were im going so i will be able to talk to him in person









Also i dont see anybody on here apart from one person who has the Normal Titan seriously Overvolted, that says to me that a large number of people do not know how to do it and even if they had half an inkling they have used the incorrect lines of text and burnt there cards out.

Like i said in another thread the most people dont even know about the datasheet and the ones that do dont understand it. I guess your one of those people arnt you.
Also it was said a 690 couldnt be overvolted, yet ive overvolted mine successfully and showed evidence, i dont see anybody else being able to do it, *show me some somebody else*, cause i cant see anyone!

That thread went quiet after i provided evidence as i was ridiculed for claiming what i had claimed before evidence was posted up. I do not have a Titan Black, i wish i did cause i believe there is no reason why it cannot be done its the same architecture, any architecture can be overvolted past 1.3v

Here is some of the commands that are used within the text, get this wrong and your card goes up in smoke, the beauty about this is that once you have the correct working text within a .bat for ncp4208 it should work for all cards, all you need to do is change the first line of text explaining what the card actually is.


These are your voltages that can be applied which are in binary, you need to be able to count in binary and convert to decimal to understand this. Once you understand it you can add it to the lines of text and voila! I can use anyone of these on my card as i showed in my "Volting on the Fly video". Ive said it before and ill say it again, most people wont understand the datasheet. This is only a small piece of the puzzle, if you had any intelligence you may be able to work it out











Why were people on OCUK asking me to give my lines within my .bat file to you (MjFrosy) or Gregster, what the hell do you or Gregster know, you dont know anything!Seriously. You cannot teach me anything when it comes to Overvolting are anything else, i guess some people are clueless over at OCUK, once again a bunch of sheep following Mutton







It was guys like you that were recommending to people to buy 2GB Graphics cards less than a few months ago and i corrected you back then LOL, Bad advice! You never hit no nerve, remember its the Internet, not real-life. Like i said post some *evidence up* of *your findings* or keep your mouth shut.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ok boys I'll get the syringe so we can all have a shot of adrenaline and then give everyone catre blanche in a pc store.

Maybe that'll burn off some steam.

Actually not a bad idea, of course I only have to win the lottery 1st...lol

We're all part of the same folks, everyone has different opinions, and thoughts. We all know how finicky these things can be, so there will be aberations on occasion, yeah right...on occasion.

That said, have a cold one boys, it's all good.









FF


----------



## Silent Scone

Says it can be done for definite

hasn't done it.

Thanks Vet, that's cleared everything up for me.

Also most early reference Ti come with NCP4206 so that shows how much you know.

Come back on over to OCUK when you think of yet another username


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just did some work on one of my Radiologist's home computers so he can read exams from his house and its one of those Falcon Northwest boutique machines he just picked up (Mach V)! Its got a 4960X, 64GB of memory, dual 1TB Crucial 550's in RAID 0, and a Titan Z! The customized case looks like a heavily modified TJ-11 and he also got two of the Asus 28" 4K monitors to go along with it! Configured how he has it on their site I figure he spent over $10k on the thing! Didn't get a chance to really test it out as i was busy trying to set up his VPN and get Centricity to work nicely with it but I did open up the case and get a look at that Titan Z!


----------



## djriful

Okay I ran into some HUGE problem, all the previous ROM I used to be able to flash without problem and it is now giving me errors.

My GTX TITAN doesn't have a firmware atm I think, and I don't think I would want to reboot my computer at this critical situation.


----------



## djriful




----------



## djriful

This is weird, BIOS on my card is unreadable?


----------



## djriful

This is driving me nuts, I found some threads here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4815289&postcount=46


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Says it can be done for definite
> 
> hasn't done it.
> 
> Thanks Vet, that's cleared everything up for me.
> 
> Also most early reference Ti come with *NCP4206* so that shows how much you know.
> 
> Come back on over to OCUK when you think of yet another username


Nobody knows for definite not Skyn3t or his brother or myself, however i think it can be done as its the same architecture and i have a specific line of text that could possibly be the key. It works on the 690,780 and Titan so i see no reason why it cannot work on the Ti apart from a minor change. There all keplar cards so i do not know were your coming from with your quote "Also most early reference Ti come with NCP4206 so that shows how much you know."

Thats the reason why i posted parts of the datasheet to show you that specifically. They're all the same architecture, Its all Keplar, read before you pass judgement!

I will make another account on OCUK when i see Mis-information being spread around as i cant stand that. You lack knowledge and it shows, plain and simple, thats why you went quiet in that thread over there when i posted evidence. When people dont understand something or are proven wrong they go into denial...LOL. As i said earlier dont bring your posts from OCUK over to here, this is a well respected forum, if you want to chat, then go back over there and do it, dont do it here.

For the 3rd time i say this post some *evidence up* of *your findings*.


----------



## skupples

I don't remember anyone ever saying you couldn't OV 780... The tool was already being tested by the time it released... I think... will have to check my emails...my memory sucks.

anyone remember when Manuel_G came in here to tell us it was a placebo, & how we blatantly, flat out told him to GO HOME.

Also, no one says you can't OV Titan Black... Well, the people who do say that are incorrect, as you can, people just haven't found a way around the instability yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Nobody knows for definite not Skyn3t or his brother or myself, however i think it can be done as its the same architecture and i have a specific line of text that could possibly be the key. It works on the 690,780 and Titan so i see no reason why it cannot work on the Ti apart from a minor change. There all keplar cards so i do not know were your coming from with your quote "Also most early reference Ti come with NCP4206 so that shows how much you know."
> Thats the reason why i posted parts of the datasheet to show you that specifically. They're all the same architecture, Its all Keplar, read before you pass judgement!
> I will make another account on OCUK when i see Mis-information being spread around as i cant stand that. You lack knowledge and it shows, plain and simple, thats why you went quiet in that thread over there when i posted evidence. When people dont understand something or are proven wrong they go into denial...LOL. As i said earlier dont bring your posts from OCUK over to here, this is a well respected forum, if you want to chat, then go back over there and do it, dont do it here.
> For the 3rd time i say this post some *evidence up* of *your findings*.


the i2c commands and spec sheets for the vrms are available from ON Semiconductor - to anyboby. Do it wrong and you smoke the card (experience speaking). If you have posted results then cool, if not, then you use your code on your card, show the data and measured VDDCC when done.
Ti's don't have the same model vrm vs titans - right?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Also most early reference Ti come with NCP4206 so that shows how much you know.
> 
> Come back on over to OCUK when you think of yet another username


NCP4206 is NCP4208, with the only difference being 2 less phases for the VRM and subsequently programming the controller to run with 6 phases instead of 8. So technically, what he said is a correct statement.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> NCP4206 is NCP4208, with the only difference being 2 less phases for the VRM and subsequently programming the controller to run with 6 phases instead of 8. So technically, what he said is a correct statement.


yeah...

NCP4206-D.PDF 307k .PDF file


NCP4208-D.PDF 298k .PDF file

and a few other changes...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is weird, BIOS on my card is unreadable?


As far my little knowledge go about reading and flashing. Any bios read by GPUz that has lower case letter means borked bios. I don't know how this happen because the flashing always go smooth but this happen once wile and GPUz cannot save in the reading processes it does crash. Reflash the GPU is the easy fix.

PS: reflash with stock bios then flash with vbios.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is weird, BIOS on my card is unreadable?


Like my Brother is saying below:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> As far my little knowledge go about reading and flashing. Any bios read by GPUz that has lower case letter means borked bios. I don't know how this happen because the flashing always go smoth but this happen once wile and GPUz cannot save in the reading processes it does crash. Reflash the GPU is the easy fix.
> PS: reflash with stock bios then flash with vbios.


Man! Its been so long we haven't been together in a thread like this!


----------



## Jpmboy

yes - good you guys are back


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Like my Brother is saying below:
> 
> Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> Plug back the PSU power cable
> Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
> Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
> Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
> Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!
> Man! Its been so long we haven't been together in a thread like this!


Me gonna keep me eyes on ya. Let's get Dj up and running.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Me gonna keep me eyes on ya. Let's get Dj up and running.


Guess DJ's offline now...


----------



## djriful

Hey all, I have undergone major surgery on my rig... for 3 hours.

The issue is here exactly what happened to me: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=388657

Quote:


> PROBLEM:
> 
> Using nvflash, a bios.rom file saved as a backup is hex different (quite substatially) than the bios.rom file *flashed right before *that. In other words, *the BIOS seems to change or corrupt during the process of a) flashing and then b) immediately saving/dumping.*


Quote:


> I have run another test, using both the DOS (to rule out Windows messing around with the data) and WIN versions of nvflash 5.163.0.1. First, I re-flashed the BIOS with my reference rom file, then I did multiple --save operations.
> 
> *Here are the results, always compared to the previous save:*
> 
> 1) Saved right after flashing in DOS =* Same*
> 
> 2) Saved during the same session in DOS after applying "--protecton" = *Same*
> 
> 3) Saved in WIN after re-boot to Windows = *SIGNIFICANT changes* starting at address 0003200
> 
> 3) Saved in DOS after another re-boot to DOS = *MINOR changes* starting at 00034900
> 
> 4) Saved another time in DOS during the same session = *MINOR changes* starting at 00034B80
> 
> 5) Saved in WIN after another re-boot = *Quite SIGNIFICANT changes* starting at 0003200
> 
> It seems like are constant small and larger changes at the end of the BIOS, and they to be more significant once a Windows boot has happened.
> 
> I am still struggling to understand whats going on here. Is malware (VGA BIOS rootkit etc.) possibly an option?


Quote:


> Seriously:
> 
> - I am not using GFE, either, just the bare driver, no bloat
> - My BIOS is edited, using Kepler Bios Editor (just a bump on clock speeds and voltage, nothing crazy) - very unlikely that this is the cause for an auto-changing bios file, though
> 
> I have done some more testing:
> 
> 1) Boot to DOS, dump BIOS ===> NO CHANGE
> 2) Reboot straight to DOS, dump BIOS again ===> NO CHANGE
> 3) Reboot to Win 8.1 setup DVD, then reboot to DOS, dump BIOS ===> NO CHANGE
> 4) Reboot to installed Windows, but no login, reboot to DOS, dump BIOS ===> NO CHANGE
> 5) Reboot to installed Windows, log in, dump BIOS from Windows ===> NO CHANGE
> 6) Reboot to installed windows, log in, work for ca. 1h (MS Office, Chrome), dump BIOS from Windows ===> *BINGO, there are the changes again, after Hex 00032000* (not as many as previously seen, but in the same areas)


I had to drain my system completely, and push down the card to second slot and cut out another tube for the new length. Then I pulled a HD6970 from another computer and slot it in the first slot.

I successful boot and see my Windows 8.1 again, this time I redo the same step. It works. To me the HEX changes randomly and it up giving me a bad flash and left me to an erased EERPOM. Everytime windows boot up, it gives a diff HEX reading from the GPU.

*I am not sure if this has to do with the new UEFI BIOS, oh boy this is painful. Next time I will flash via DOS mode instead to be safe from UEFI. I am not clear but I think if you are on Windows 8/8.1+, be adviced about this random problem may shows up.*

Pictures for the fun of 3 hours... surgery... Top GPU AMD HD6970.


----------



## skupples

and this is why I always get GPUs flashed, & system running before adding in the rads, tubes, blocks, & pumps.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> and this is why I always get GPUs flashed, & system running before adding in the rads, tubes, blocks, & pumps.


I had TITAN since release, I was testing different ROMs and I did not expect that I would come into some weird random HEX problem on flashing.


----------



## skupples




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hey all, I have undergone major surgery on my rig... for 3 hours.
> The issue is here exactly what happened to me: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=388657
> I had to drain my system completely, and push down the card to second slot and cut out another tube for the new length. Then I pulled a HD6970 from another computer and slot it in the first slot.
> I successful boot and see my Windows 8.1 again, this time I redo the same step. It works. To me the HEX changes randomly and it up giving me a bad flash and left me to an erased EERPOM. Everytime windows boot up, it gives a diff HEX reading from the GPU.
> *I am not sure if this has to do with the new UEFI BIOS, oh boy this is painful. Next time I will flash via DOS mode instead to be safe from UEFI. I am not clear but I think if you are on Windows 8/8.1+, be adviced about this random problem may shows up.*
> Pictures for the fun of 3 hours... surgery... Top GPU AMD HD6970.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now tell me, you found a UEFI bios for your card and flashed it didn't you? ...


----------



## djriful

Quote:
Originally Posted by *OccamRazor* 



> Now tell me, you found a UEFI bios for your card and flashed it didn't you? ...


I reuse the same BIOS earlier the one from Skyn3t that I had issues. The problem is not the downloaded ROMs I had for a long time, it's the GPU reading something to do with the HEX mismatch. It won't flash even with -5 -6 flag on it because of the mismatched HEX.

By the way, what is the different between REV 2 and REV 3 from your signature for GTX TITAN?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I reuse the same BIOS earlier the one from Skyn3t that I had issues. The problem is not the downloaded ROMs I had for a long time, it's the GPU reading something to do with the HEX mismatch. It won't flash even with -5 -6 flag on it because of the mismatched HEX.
> By the way, what is the different between REV 2 and REV 3 from your signature for GTX TITAN?


Do this then, get the bios with the mismatched HEX and open it with KBT, look for the checksum and tell me what you see!








REV3 is a KPE/Titan Hybrid...









_"This bios is NOT to be used on:
Air-cooling
Folding
Mining
Or any other burn-in software (OCCT, Kombustor etc)

My personal findings (Be aware that this WILL vary from system to system) after testing (games NOT benchmarks):
Version 80.10.39.00.90
Voltage unlocked beyond 1,212V (reported as high as 1,234V with AB on auto
Oc'ed higher with the same settings/voltage
No voltage/clocks fluctuations besides the normal voltage LLC behavior (+- 0.025V)
Increased power draw
No apparent increase in temps under load
Be careful with PT above 100%, only set it higher a notch when experience stutters or frame drops

skyn3t & Occamrazor are NOT responsible for any damage that might occur to your card(s) using this software

Best

skyn3t & Occamrazor"_


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I reuse the same BIOS earlier the one from Skyn3t that I had issues. The problem is not the downloaded ROMs I had for a long time, it's the GPU reading something to do with the HEX mismatch. It won't flash even with -5 -6 flag on it because of the mismatched HEX.
> By the way, what is the different between REV 2 and REV 3 from your signature for GTX TITAN?
> 
> 
> 
> Do this then, get the bios with the mismatched HEX and open it with KBT, look for the checksum and tell me what you see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REV3 is a KPE/Titan Hybrid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This bios is NOT to be used on:
> Air-cooling
> Folding
> Mining
> Or any other burn-in software (OCCT, Kombustor etc)
> 
> My personal findings (Be aware that this WILL vary from system to system) after testing (games NOT benchmarks):
> Version 80.10.39.00.90
> Voltage unlocked beyond 1,212V (reported as high as 1,234V with AB on auto
> Oc'ed higher with the same settings/voltage
> No voltage/clocks fluctuations besides the normal voltage LLC behavior (+- 0.025V)
> Increased power draw
> No apparent increase in temps under load
> Be careful with PT above 100%, only set it higher a notch when experience stutters or frame drops
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor are NOT responsible for any damage that might occur to your card(s) using this software
> 
> Best
> 
> skyn3t & Occamrazor"
Click to expand...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

DJ, change your tubing dude! That's nasty!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> DJ, change your tubing dude! That's nasty!!


That's just the red dye stains.. :c

So I look at the Checksum, I am not sure what I am looking for here. The current BIOS (running) is now "CC" skyn3t Rev 2. The mismatched bios is also "CC" same bios.

I have not use any new BIOS, what I did was switching between TITAN stock BIOS and Skyn3t Rev 2 bios from time to time just to test something with a game. Today, I tried to switch back to Rev2 from Stock, I had a bad flash with mismatched HEX. I was forced to reboot with another GPU to reflash again and it works. Windows give off some random HEX reading as the other forums I linked in my previous post.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That's just the red dye stains.. :c
> So I look at the Checksum, I am not sure what I am looking for here. The current BIOS (running) is now "CC" skyn3t Rev 2. The mismatched bios is also "CC" same bios.
> I have not use any new BIOS, what I did was switching between TITAN stock BIOS and Skyn3t Rev 2 bios from time to time just to test something with a game. Today, I tried to switch back to Rev2 from Stock, I had a bad flash with mismatched HEX. I was forced to reboot with another GPU to re-flash again and it works. Windows give off some random HEX reading as the other forums I linked in my previous post.


Dont believe in everything you read out there...








If the HEX mismatch was enough to make the bios corrupted the checksum would show in red, not in green...








So, you probably had a power outage (or a spike) while flashing, its the only thing i can think of!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That's just the red dye stains.. :c
> So I look at the Checksum, I am not sure what I am looking for here. The current BIOS (running) is now "CC" skyn3t Rev 2. The mismatched bios is also "CC" same bios.
> I have not use any new BIOS, what I did was switching between TITAN stock BIOS and Skyn3t Rev 2 bios from time to time just to test something with a game. Today, I tried to switch back to Rev2 from Stock, I had a bad flash with mismatched HEX. I was forced to reboot with another GPU to re-flash again and it works. Windows give off some random HEX reading as the other forums I linked in my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont believe in everything you read out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the HEX mismatch was enough to make the bios corrupted the checksum would show in red, not in green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you probably had a power outage (or a spike) while flashing, its the only thing i can think of!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

Yeah, most probably... maybe I right click on the .bat file to show up the menu while it was flashing. That's the only thing I recalled something happened.


----------



## djriful

My waterloop need to clean up soon. I see you both have dyed red clear coolant.

I'm currently using Mayhem Ice White + Red Dye. My blocks are all nickel plated so I am wondering what is the best mix for Distilled water + inhibitors. Suggestions?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My waterloop need to clean up soon. I see you both have dyed red clear coolant.
> 
> I'm currently using Mayhem Ice White + Red Dye. My blocks are all nickel plated so I am wondering what is the best mix for Distilled water + inhibitors. Suggestions?


I use distilled water and radiator coolant for years and 0% corrosion either in CPU, GPU blocks or rads! i never had any patience for marketing water cooling "special" chemicals bla blas!








Only had a problem once with some experiences i made with copper sulfate







(AL corrosion) but besides that none!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I use distilled water and radiator coolant for years and 0% corrosion either in CPU, GPU blocks or rads! i never had any patience for marketing water cooling "special" chemicals bla blas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had a problem once with some experiences i made with copper sulfate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (AL corrosion) but besides that none!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Or people like Mayhem's that bottles whiskey & sells it as X1-Clear!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I use distilled water and radiator coolant for years and 0% corrosion either in CPU, GPU blocks or rads! i never had any patience for marketing water cooling "special" chemicals bla blas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had a problem once with some experiences i made with copper sulfate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (AL corrosion) but besides that none!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


same here - except I use redline water wetter.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same here - except I use redline water wetter.


lol I ran that in the Vette and my CTS-V for a little while


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I use Mayhems XT-1 red and have had no issues...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I use Mayhems XT-1 red and have had no issues...


Good to know, thanks. The PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Clear seems to turn yellowish and I am not sure if it the problem with Mayhem Pastel that changes it. Pastel still remain super white before I dyed it red. All my blocks are nickel plated and clear view. It's just the tubing turns yellow.

I wonder if the Mayhems XT-1 Red would do the same. What tubing did you use tho?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah...
> 
> NCP4206-D.PDF 307k .PDF file
> 
> 
> NCP4208-D.PDF 298k .PDF file
> 
> and a few other changes...


Take the time to read through that for me, show me some notable changes

Like i said, its a cutdown 4208
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Good to know, thanks. The PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Clear seems to turn yellowish and I am not sure if it the problem with Mayhem Pastel that changes it. Pastel still remain super white before I dyed it red. All my blocks are nickel plated and clear view. It's just the tubing turns yellow.
> 
> I wonder if the Mayhems XT-1 Red would do the same. What tubing did you use tho?


Primochill has been the best tubing ive used. Never seen discoloring with the LRT clear, been using it for over a year now.

Also, may be easier to just get a colored tubing that you like? Normally i just use distilled water + a silver coil, never had any hint of corrosion.


----------



## Silent Scone

It is almost identical but he was referring to Titan Blacks and 780Ti. If you're gonna be rude about it at least get the correct controller







. See i knew what it had as I've done as little as look at the PCB lol!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> and this is why I always get GPUs flashed, & system running before adding in the rads, tubes, blocks, & pumps.


Or just buy QDCs


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It is almost identical but he was referring to Titan Blacks and 780Ti. If you're gonna be rude about it at least get the correct controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . See i knew what it had as I've done as little as look at the PCB lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just buy QDCs


[/quote]

You started being rude with post #25101, typical OCUK behaviour, one of the reasons why that place is hated by so many. Why you drag your drivel from over there to here, well all i can see is that you purposefully want to cause trouble maybe cause your Butt-hurt.

Tbh ive had enough of your drivel, you are the first person ive added to the Overclock.net ignore list. You can post in reply to me but i wont be able to see any of your posts so your wasting your time, there is *absolutely nothing* that i can learn from you anyhow, so i see this as the best way forward as all you post is drivel which is no contribution to the Overclocking community.
Have a nice day and take care of yourself.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's what happens when you spark shame and guilt on the internet folks


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the i2c commands and spec sheets for the vrms are available from ON Semiconductor - to anyboby. Do it wrong and you smoke the card (experience speaking). If you have posted results then cool, if not, then you use your code on your card, show the data and measured VDDCC when done.
> Ti's don't have the same model vrm vs titans - right?


Not sure about VRMs regarding Ti and Titan as i do not have those cards. Did you smoke one of your cards in the past? Sorry to hear about that if you did.

Yeah it works mate, Kudos to Agent A01 btw!.
Here are my videos, ive gamed for many hours with no problems for couple months now.

Arma 3 both clocks maxxed out.





Payday 2.





Voltage change on the fly. Binary-Decimal/Hexadecimal







Works great!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> *Take the time to read through that for me, show me some notable changes
> *
> Like i said, its a cutdown 4208
> Primochill has been the best tubing ive used. Never seen discoloring with the LRT clear, been using it for over a year now.
> 
> Also, may be easier to just get a colored tubing that you like? Normally i just use distilled water + a silver coil, never had any hint of corrosion.


lol - I already did over a year... that' my point.








EOD


----------



## Silent Scone

Bless him


----------



## Baasha

Made a short video of the Uber Rig:


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice. Needs more liquid though


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Made a short video of the Uber Rig:


Thats a beastly rig! Dont those cards get hot though sandwiched together like that? Maybe watercool them as it seems that money is of no concern


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thats a beastly rig! Dont those cards get hot though sandwiched together like that? Maybe watercool them as it seems that money is of no concern


We have been trying to get BAASHA on Watercooling for quite some time now. He was ALMOST about to spring on one of the larger CaseLabs cases, but he was very selective in what he wanted, I think it came down to hard drive storage, as he needs tons of it for his 4K surround recordings.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> We have been trying to get BAASHA on Watercooling for quite some time now. He was ALMOST about to spring on one of the larger CaseLabs cases, but he was very selective in what he wanted, I think it came down to hard drive storage, as he needs tons of it for his 4K surround recordings.


Fair play to him if that is what he needs but there is no way if i had 4 Titans i would keep them on air. Saying that he probably gets so much performance from them that he aint bothered, he seems to be the kinda guy who upgrades every Gen which is great if you have unlimited Coin!


----------



## kpforce1

Some how by the grace of the Titan gods the hidden water leak that potentially killed a Titan and caused a system tear down is not dead after all!!!

It required an hour of cleaning with alcohol and cobing over with my magnifier but it is back. Lol. I needed an excuse to fit the 1.5mm and .5mm Fujipoly pads and the VRM block anyways.

First two are the carnage after the disassembly. I threw one of the franken Titan testing as well


----------



## skupples

that looks like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks like a ticking time bomb.


Yeah lol it does. Should I cut the red wire or the black wire??







I can only play for a few minutes at a time as well because the little fan on the GPU air cooler isn't very strong lol... but I needed to heat cycle the fujipoly pads on the VRMs and such then take it apart so I know I have the right pads in place for everything. At least I only have to do this testing on one of the Titans... that would suck to do it for all three of them


----------



## skupples

heat cycle fujipads?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> heat cycle fujipads?


I know... its ******ed but I want to make sure before I spend the $40 for each Titan that I got the correct thickness pads. I figured heating them up would soften them a bit and I could ensure all of the heat sink screws were snug. They aren't the Ultra Extreme stuff. I didn't see the need for anything more than the 11 w/? stuff. It is way better than the stock pads.


----------



## skupples

Yupp, that's what i'm using.

Just be careful. They rip easily.


----------



## Attero87

do i have to take off the stock cooler on my titan black to check voltage with a dmm?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yupp, that's what i'm using.
> 
> Just be careful. They rip easily.


Where do you get those Fujipoly from, Frozen cpu? I dont know anywhere in the UK to get them.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> do i have to take off the stock cooler on my titan black to check voltage with a dmm?


The shroud covers all the PCB and the reading points are next to the PCIe connectors (first top cap)



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## klepp0906

So I was pretty disappointed with the release of the titan black. It was an absolute money grab that was planned long in advance due to the artificial limitation of the titan (of which I own 4). Recently some of the bitterness dropped away after finding out that the black is actually voltage locked.

Now I'm curious. Is their a point where the titan is actually faster than the black due to such? Where/at what point? Obviously an overclocked titan will beat a non overclocked titan black but will a titan overclocked with the headroom provided by non locked voltage perform better than a black overclocked with the locked voltage?

IE how much higher of a clockspeed does it take to surpass the advantage due to the extra shader unit? What does the user data show? (IE max oc one vs the other)

This has the potential to make me feel mildly better or to go whimper in the corner. Ultimately I know it makes little difference either way, but you know how it is









Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## Silent Scone

I dunno... Depends on what way you look at it. How many Titan owners can run 1300/2050 24/7 in Tri SLi? They're a different beast when you consider power consumption and clocks used, but not a worthy upgrade in most cases from Titans.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I dunno... Depends on what way you look at it. How many Titan owners can run 1300/2050 24/7 in Tri SLi? They're a different beast when you consider power consumption and clocks used, but not a worthy upgrade in most cases from Titans.


I have been out of the benchmarking loop as I am doing the rebuild of my Titan rig ( which seems forever now ) I don't have any of my own data to share yet, but here are some posts from others in this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/23290#post_22135413
post 23259

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/23250_30
post 23267

I think a better question to ask would be, how many Titan Blacks are you seeing running 1300 24/7? I see one in your sig rig, but not too many others.

I thought Titan Blacks were volt locked, or did I miss something , since I have not been keeping up with the benchmarks?
Unless your point is that Titan Blacks are a "different beast" due to lower power consumption/for the clocks used ?
If so, not many care about power consumption here, nor the "green light" for that matter.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I have been out of the benchmarking loop as I am doing the rebuild of my Titan rig ( which seems forever now ) I don't have any of my own data to share yet, but here are some posts from others in this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/23290#post_22135413
> post 23259
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/23250_30
> post 23267
> I think a *better question to ask would be, how many Titan Blacks are you seeing running 1300 24/7?* I see one in your sig rig, but not too many others.
> I thought Titan Blacks were volt locked, or did I miss something , since I have not been keeping up with the benchmarks?
> Unless your point is that Titan Blacks are a "different beast" due to lower power consumption/for the clocks used ?
> If so, not many care about power consumption here, nor the "green light" for that matter.


Probably as many as the 780Ti as its the same chip, as yields got better also the OC capabilities (less leakage) but still far from 1300mhz average, i would say 1200-1250mhz average, i still see too many 1150/1176mhz 780Ti/Blacks!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys anyone have an issue with MSI after burner and RTSS when they load up titanfall? I have to disable it in order to play that game.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys anyone have an issue with MSI after burner and RTSS when they load up titanfall? I have to disable it in order to play that game.


What AB? Have you tried the latest 4.0?








http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html

Hope you are well!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(But i KNOW you are, have seen your strolls in NY, very well accompanied i might add)


----------



## Baasha

I went from 4x GTX-Titan SC to 4x GTX-Titan Black SC. Since I don't do any water-cooling for my GPUs, the Blacks were obviously the better GPUs.

Also, my original Titan SCs were around 1176Mhz in most settings - some games were stable at 1189 but that's it. That was with my custom BIOS.

The Titan Black SCs are at 1228Mhz 24/7 air-cooled and w/ stock BIOS.

The only weird thing is that the Blacks seem to run a bit hotter than the OG Titans. Not sure why since both configurations I had were 4-Way SLI air-cooled 'sammich.'

They need to come out w/ a Titan #2 that has 512-bit bus and 12GB VRAM!









4K SURROUND FTW!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I went from 4x GTX-Titan SC to 4x GTX-Titan Black SC. Since I don't do any water-cooling for my GPUs, the Blacks were obviously the better GPUs.
> 
> Also, my original Titan SCs were around 1176Mhz in most settings - some games were stable at 1189 but that's it. That was with my custom BIOS.
> 
> The Titan Black SCs are at 1228Mhz 24/7 air-cooled and w/ stock BIOS.
> 
> The only weird thing is that the Blacks seem to run a bit hotter than the OG Titans. Not sure why since both configurations I had were 4-Way SLI air-cooled 'sammich.'
> 
> They need to come out w/ a Titan #2 that has 512-bit bus and 12GB VRAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K SURROUND FTW!


Should pass some TITAN SC to me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Where do you get those Fujipoly from, Frozen cpu? I dont know anywhere in the UK to get them.


I normally go with Performance-PCs for pretty much everything since they are A.) in state, and B.) charge less than the New York located FrozenCPU.

You can get an entire 8.5 x 11 sheet of mid range FujiPoly (11w) for like $40, while FCPU dices them up into little pieces & charges a massive premium.


----------



## Silent Scone

Duty is a killer in UK from Frozen-PC


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Where do you get those Fujipoly from, Frozen cpu? I dont know anywhere in the UK to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally go with Performance-PCs for pretty much everything since they are A.) in state, and B.) charge less than the New York located FrozenCPU.
> 
> You can get an entire 8.5 x 11 sheet of mid range FujiPoly (11w) for like $40, while FCPU dices them up into little pieces & charges a massive premium.
Click to expand...

Here in Canada is Dazmode.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys anyone have an issue with MSI after burner and RTSS when they load up titanfall? I have to disable it in order to play that game.


Have you tried browsing for the Titanfall .exe with RTSS and setting the application level to low? This should work, give it a try.
I was playing BF4 months ago using this method when others said it didnt work.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I normally go with Performance-PCs for pretty much everything since they are A.) in state, and B.) charge less than the New York located FrozenCPU.
> 
> You can get an entire 8.5 x 11 sheet of mid range FujiPoly (11w) for like $40, while FCPU dices them up into little pieces & charges a massive premium.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Here in Canada is Dazmode.


I tried to contact Fujipoly in the UK and i heard nothing lol. I think i will order some from the USA for GM200 as its rumoured to be here maybe September/October.
Thanks for the advice anyhow


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Couldn't figure out why I was all the sudden unable to play BF4 or MOH WF in fullscreen mode. It would only play in windowed (which I can't stand) and it would flicker and shut off if I alt-enter into full screen. Then I found out that apparently its a conflict with Teamviewer. Disabled that and everything is back to normal! Just a qquick head's up to anybody that may have the same issue...


----------



## Dyaems

Regarding my monitor and its resolution dilemma since I'm only using a single Titan for my rig, I find it funny that I ended up impulse buying a monitor yesterday because I found a crazy good deal for it. No, not 1080p, also not 1440p, but a 1600p monitor-- a Dell U3014


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What's with the







smiley??? That's a fantastic monitor! I'm super jelly!


----------



## Dyaems

The smiley is about how ironic my purchase is, since I ended up buying a huge monitor than a 1080p one, which I'm supposed to buy. The monitor is fantastic outside gaming! Its like im in a different world when doing Photoshop









Haven't really tried gaming properly on the monitor yet though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

It'll be amazing in games too! Just may need to accept some lower FPS at times but it'll look so beautiful you'll barely notice. Then again, I've never been one to require 60+ FPS at all times...


----------



## Dyaems

Now I'm more excited to try it when I get home after work







I'm still getting used to it though, since having a huge monitor infront of me is like, another world to me.


----------



## degenn

I'm currently using a U3014 in my SLI Titan Black rig, needless to say it's a kick-ass monitor and surprisingly good for gaming (better than I was expecting it to be, especially with regards to input lag when in game mode).

Congrats on the purchase, great monitor.


----------



## cstkl1

The new ek backplates are nice



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Btw thanks @Majin SSJ Eric

Giving up for the moment in running a 560&280. The 280 is so close. Only way to do it is sacrificinh the tube routing that i planned out.

Luckily i did a bleed valve. Would be a pain im the ass to bleed on tj11

Hoping to push the cards to max on skyn3t bios.

Also got another 780ti plats. Second one is amazing. Default vid for 1150mhz is 1.05v. Its running 1300nhz at 1.1v. in skyn3t


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, that's about as clean as a rig can look right there!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> The new ek backplates are nice
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw thanks @Majin SSJ Eric
> 
> Giving up for the moment in running a 560&280. The 280 is so close. Only way to do it is sacrificinh the tube routing that i planned out.
> 
> Luckily i did a bleed valve. Would be a pain im the ass to bleed on tj11
> 
> Hoping to push the cards to max on skyn3t bios.
> 
> Also got another 780ti plats. Second one is amazing. Default vid for 1150mhz is 1.05v. Its running 1300nhz at 1.1v. in skyn3t


Did you painted the edge of the backplate? That looks sweet.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I went from 4x GTX-Titan SC to 4x GTX-Titan Black SC. Since I don't do any water-cooling for my GPUs, the Blacks were obviously the better GPUs.
> 
> Also, my original Titan SCs were around 1176Mhz in most settings - some games were stable at 1189 but that's it. That was with my custom BIOS.
> 
> The Titan Black SCs are at 1228Mhz 24/7 air-cooled and w/ stock BIOS.
> 
> The only weird thing is that the Blacks seem to run a bit hotter than the OG Titans. Not sure why since both configurations I had were 4-Way SLI air-cooled 'sammich.'
> 
> They need to come out w/ a Titan #2 that has 512-bit bus and 12GB VRAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K SURROUND FTW!


I'm sure they will in time. Good info for sure but not exactly what I'm after. Same with the people saying how many xxx do you see running xxx clocks?

Well is xxx clocks enough to make up for the extra shader unit? If a voltage locked titan black can only manage 1250 due to voltage constraints and a voltage unlocked titan can manage 1350 (both numbers pulled from a damp dark area) is the clock advantage enough to make up for the 16th unit being enabled?

I won't be upgrading regardless but I'm curious if I can find data that will make it less irritating and keep finances from being the only reason so. I'm not sure if you kept your titans or used them to offset the cost (if not you must certainly do very well for yourself) but without looking, I'm sure the prices have face planted quite a bit on them. I'd imagine even if I sold em I would be 1500 shy give or take and is the upgrade worth 1500. The realist in me says hell no but the enthusiast in me is really struggling with it







especially since I scooped up the titans more than half way thru their existence so to speak.

Alas as we keep telling eachother, this is the hobby we chose/tech industry.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Did you painted the edge of the backplate? That looks sweet.


Ek new backplates. Think they come in 4 colors.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> The new ek backplates are nice
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw thanks @Majin SSJ Eric
> 
> Giving up for the moment in running a 560&280. The 280 is so close. Only way to do it is sacrificinh the tube routing that i planned out.
> 
> Luckily i did a bleed valve. Would be a pain im the ass to bleed on tj11
> 
> Hoping to push the cards to max on skyn3t bios.
> 
> Also got another 780ti plats. Second one is amazing. Default vid for 1150mhz is 1.05v. Its running 1300nhz at 1.1v. in skyn3t


Wow, I'm so liking those shots. Very tight and clean


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Couldn't figure out why I was all the sudden unable to play BF4 or MOH WF in fullscreen mode. It would only play in windowed (which I can't stand) and it would flicker and shut off if I alt-enter into full screen. Then I found out that apparently its a conflict with Teamviewer. Disabled that and everything is back to normal! Just a qquick head's up to anybody that may have the same issue...


Ha! I use teamviewer all the time.. but never keep it running in the background. did you have it running/loaded or use it without install?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ha! I use teamviewer all the time.. but never keep it running in the background. did you have it running/loaded or use it without install?


Yeah, it was running in the bg. Just needed to exit and everything was golden. Just never occurred to me that it would conflict with games so thought I'd share here to my buddies in the Titan Club!


----------



## djriful

I am having issue booting up Metro Last Light and GTA 4 stuttering. I am not sure what is going on but other games run smooth. I didn't have issue before, also reverted drivers. Same problem. Could be Windows 8.1 is being wonky.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys anyone have an issue with MSI after burner and RTSS when they load up titanfall? I have to disable it in order to play that game.


double post ignore.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys anyone have an issue with MSI after burner and RTSS when they load up titanfall? I have to disable it in order to play that game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Have you tried browsing for the Titanfall .exe with RTSS and setting the application level to low?


Did this work for you mate?


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Probably as many as the 780Ti as its the same chip, as yields got better also the OC capabilities (less leakage) but still far from 1300mhz average, i would say 1200-1250mhz average, i still see too many 1150/1176mhz 780Ti/Blacks!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


It is pointless to discuss clock speeds without first specifying under what exact load you are using it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh Gordon you're such a drag sometimes! I think it's implied TBH and also if it's game stable, 9 times out of 10 ...then it's game stable. Most cases this is all people want.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, it was running in the bg. Just needed to exit and everything was golden. Just never occurred to me that it would conflict with games so thought I'd share here to my buddies in the Titan Club!


which driver were you using?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The two latest ones.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I went from 4x GTX-Titan SC to 4x GTX-Titan Black SC. Since I don't do any water-cooling for my GPUs, the Blacks were obviously the better GPUs.
> 
> Also, my original Titan SCs were around 1176Mhz in most settings - some games were stable at 1189 but that's it. That was with my custom BIOS.
> 
> The Titan Black SCs are at 1228Mhz 24/7 air-cooled and w/ stock BIOS.
> 
> The only weird thing is that the Blacks seem to run a bit hotter than the OG Titans. Not sure why since both configurations I had were 4-Way SLI air-cooled 'sammich.'
> 
> They need to come out w/ a Titan #2 that has 512-bit bus and 12GB VRAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K SURROUND FTW!


the blacks run hotter because its a full GK110 2880 cores so it runs hotter


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> the blacks run hotter because its a full GK110 2880 cores so it runs hotter


The default voltage for black is 1.2v on load n the max fan speed rpm is lower than the first titan


----------



## booya

At 1254 MHz and 1.325V under 3DMark11 at the first test and at Performance level, I saw 96% at "Power" in MSI Afterburner. And in Kepler BIOS Tweaker I set 500000 mW at 100%.

So 100% = 500W? And I saw almost 500W from the PSU? With 1150 MHz and 1.212 I had only 315W Under these circumstances. GPU temp was up to 47C at water temp ~30C (tested only for a minute). My water block is EK-FC Titan.

Under Unigine Valley I had about 350W at 1.325V.

I used MSI Afterburner 4.0.0 Beta 9 and ZawarudoABHack.exe.

I have a spare Titan, but I don't want to kill this card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The two latest ones.


thanks. will not be using TV in the background...


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> At 1254 MHz and 1.325V under 3DMark11 at the first test and at Performance level, I saw 96% at "Power" in MSI Afterburner. And in Kepler BIOS Tweaker I set 500000 mW at 100%.
> 
> So 100% = 500W? And I saw almost 500W from the PSU? With 1150 MHz and 1.212 I had only 315W Under these circumstances. GPU temp was up to 47C at water temp ~30C (tested only for a minute). My water block is EK-FC Titan.
> 
> Under Unigine Valley I had about 350W at 1.325V.
> 
> I used MSI Afterburner 4.0.0 Beta 9 and ZawarudoABHack.exe.
> 
> I have a spare Titan, but I don't want to kill this card.


It will take alot more voltage than that to kill a First Edition Titan, especially with a custom water block.
I know certain individuals who are running 1450mhz 24/7 at 1.45v fully stable.
The original Titan is THE BEST card for overclocking with a waterblock and custom volt mod.
It beats the Black the 780Ti and anything else, even the 690.

Im running my 690 at 1.40v+ for many hours gaming, it produces much more heat than the Titan because of Dual gpu and circuitry. Its perfectly fine, temps hardly hit 55 degrees at 1000rpm fan speed, most the time its 50 degrees tops!

So the Titan can handle heat far better than the 690, its also GK110 so it can be pushed further than GK104.
I may grab myself a couple of regular Titans and OC the crap out of them if the GM200 rumour is untrue for September/October release.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. will not be using TV in the background...


Yep, fixed my phantom gaming issues. Sucks though because I'm always wanting to remote into my other systems so i always have TV running in the bg. Just have to remember to turn it off when gaming...


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> It will take alot more voltage than that to kill a First Edition Titan, especially with a custom water block.
> I know certain individuals who are running 1450mhz 24/7 at 1.45v fully stable.
> The original Titan is THE BEST card for overclocking with a waterblock and custom volt mod.
> It beats the Black the 780Ti and anything else, even the 690.
> 
> Im running my 690 at 1.40v+ for many hours gaming, it produces much more heat than the Titan because of Dual gpu and circuitry. Its perfectly fine, temps hardly hit 55 degrees at 1000rpm fan speed, most the time its 50 degrees tops!
> 
> So the Titan can handle heat far better than the 690, its also GK110 so it can be pushed further than GK104.
> I may grab myself a couple of regular Titans and OC the crap out of them if the GM200 rumour is untrue for September/October release.


Thanks. For me it's a little hard to believe that a graphics card can consume 400 and more watts









Did you try Dead Space 3?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yep, fixed my phantom gaming issues. Sucks though because I'm always wanting to remote into my other systems so i always have TV running in the bg. Just have to remember to turn it off when gaming...


i'm just load it's executable lately... not the install.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Thanks. For me it's a little hard to believe that a graphics card can consume 400 and more watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try Dead Space 3?


No i have not tried DS3, i played the first game to the end, that is all ive played of the DS series.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> No i have not tried DS3, i played the first game to the end, that is all ive played of the DS series.


And what about the first test in 3DMark11 at Performance level? I saw 96% (almost 500W?)

In DS3 I saw up to 85%, so it can be more than 400W. And in Saints Row IV only 50% (250W). Also in DS3 I saw a GPU temp of 14C higher than water temp. It's pretty high.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> And what about the first test in 3DMark11 at Performance level? I saw 96% (almost 500W?)
> 
> In DS3 I saw up to 85%, so it can be more than 400W. And in Saints Row IV only 50% (250W). Also in DS3 I saw a GPU temp of 14C higher than water temp. It's pretty high.


If I'm remembering correctly it is TDP (thermal design power) not actual power consumption. It correlates with actual power consumption but is nothing but the amount of heat dissipation required to be expelled by the cooling solution.

What is TDP?What is TDP?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> And what about the first test in 3DMark11 at Performance level? I saw 96% (almost 500W?)
> In DS3 I saw up to 85%, so it can be more than 400W. And in Saints Row IV only 50% (250W). Also in DS3 I saw a GPU temp of 14C higher than water temp. It's pretty high.


If you don't want to kill the card why are you tinkering with your bios then?








You set 500W somewhere in the bios with KBT, how do you how what the base power is? How can you know that the value you saw, the 85% is based on the 500W?
There are at least 5 different places in the bios to set the power limit, KBT only shows you 2 of them and one of them has to change in accordance to the other and still...









Your Titan VRM's power output decoupling and capacitance banks are:

6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A

DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) <=> 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core

Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!

@ 1.40v = 504W
@ 1.45v = 522W

My system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
and memory at stock 6000mhz!

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*One card only

Power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!

Max i tested was 540W for each card at over 1,5V, that's pretty close to 360A!

Read my articles about it:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers and be careful

Occamrazor


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hey @Jpmboy, just got the blocks safe and sound and looking good. Thanks a lot mate.









Gabriel


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you don't want to kill the card why are you tinkering with your bios then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You set 500W somewhere in the bios with KBT, how do you how what the base power is? How can you know that the value you saw, the 85% is based on the 500W?
> There are at least 5 different places in the bios to set the power limit, KBT only shows you 2 of them and one of them has to change in accordance to the other and still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Titan VRM's power output decoupling and capacitance banks are:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) <=> 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W
> 
> My system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *One card only
> 
> Power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
> 
> Max i tested was 540W for each card at over 1,5V, that's pretty close to 360A!
> 
> Read my articles about it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and be careful
> 
> 
> 
> Occamrazor


+1


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you don't want to kill the card why are you tinkering with your bios then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You set 500W somewhere in the bios with KBT, how do you how what the base power is? How can you know that the value you saw, the 85% is based on the 500W?
> There are at least 5 different places in the bios to set the power limit, KBT only shows you 2 of them and one of them has to change in accordance to the other and still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Titan VRM's power output decoupling and capacitance banks are:
> 
> 6 Phase VRM´s (CORE) 60A each = 360A
> 
> DC-DC = I(A) × V(V) = P(W) <=> 360A x 1.6v = 576W Theoretical MAX Wattage for the core
> 
> Plus 2 Phases for the memory and the rest of the card!
> 
> @ 1.40v = 504W
> @ 1.45v = 522W
> 
> My system is in my SIG and the only difference was the [email protected]@1,30v! Using triple monitor 3240 x [email protected] SLI TITANS W/ Skyn3t Rev2 bios
> and memory at stock 6000mhz!
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *One card only
> 
> Power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
> 
> Max i tested was 540W for each card at over 1,5V, that's pretty close to 360A!
> 
> Read my articles about it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and be careful
> 
> Occamrazor


Rep for that my friend!


----------



## Silent Scone

Schooled


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Did this work for you mate?


It actually has not worked for me it still will not run the overlay at all. The old fix was disabling everything before starting the game then enabling it. Now if I enable it in the game it locks up and stops the overlay


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> It actually has not worked for me it still will not run the overlay at all. The old fix was disabling everything before starting the game then enabling it. Now if I enable it in the game it locks up and stops the overlay


Strange, ok try disabling Origin ingame, that should deffo do it.


----------



## V3teran

Not many people know about this fix........
Another method which i used for many months was to replace the .par file with this.
Upload your .par file here and it will be replaced with a new one which will enable BF4 to work without Origin.
All in all ive never had a problem with running MSI AB/RTSS with BF4.








http://par.nofate.me/


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *One card only
> 
> Power was being drawn from the wall ranging from 850W - 1250W!
> 
> Max i tested was 540W for each card at over 1,5V, that's pretty close to 360A!
> 
> Read my articles about it:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and be careful
> 
> Occamrazor


The voltages and Wattage numbers you posted, are they the set voltages in afterburner or are the the voltages reported under load? I.e. set 1.45V with the tool but under load it is actually 1.405-1.415V


----------



## Attero87

Playing around with my evga titan black flashed to skyn3t hydro copper bios I can get my card to 1201 on the core and 1850 on the memory on air at I assume is stock voltage 1.050v, not touching the voltage slider at all. Is that a pretty good overclock and is it safe to push it farther. I can run firestrike extreme fine heavens benchmark runs fine too excepts always at the part with the dragon I might get a flicker or two


----------



## Silent Scone

You can push all the way to 1.212v if temps allow







. Very nice OC for stock voltage


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> The voltages and Wattage numbers you posted, are they the set voltages in afterburner or are the the *voltages reported under load?* I.e. set 1.45V with the tool but under load it is actually 1.405-1.415V


Read again more carefully:

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% /*load 99%* 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% /*load 99%* 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / *load 99%* 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / *load 99%* 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / *load 99%* 465W*
*One card only

You can set all the voltages you want in AB but with no load you have no power draw...

As i wrote before:

_*"Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! V * I = W ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow."
*_

Actually voltages under load measured with a DMM are higher than the software reported voltages!








The difference you see between set voltages and load voltages are due to LLC! There is always voltage drop under load!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can push all the way to 1.212v if temps allow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very nice OC for stock voltage


Tried pushing it past 1201 on the core and cant get it stable without artifacting or sometimes crashing no matter the voltage up to 1.212 and my temps were in check, guess i reached my limit


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Read again more carefully:
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% /*load 99%* 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% /*load 99%* 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / *load 99%* 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / *load 99%* 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / *load 99%* 465W*
> *One card only
> 
> You can set all the voltages you want in AB but with no load you have no power draw...
> 
> As i wrote before:
> 
> _*"Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! V * I = W ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow."
> *_
> 
> Actually voltages under load measured with a DMM are higher than the software reported voltages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The difference you see between set voltages and load voltages are due to LLC! There is always voltage drop under load! ;*)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I was just seeing if the voltage's you posted were the voltage values "Set" with the software tool, the droop voltages reported via software because of LLC, or the actual voltages measured with DMM under load







. I know you had the cards loaded at 99%









I did discover that I have issues with windows shutting down and getting code 116 when I disabled LLC. Is this a common issue? I set it back to default after fighting with it for an hour or so.


----------



## cstkl1

jump the gun .. still leak testing.. but just decided halfway to plug everything to see cpu boots or not..
 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 



so far only 1280/[email protected] / 124 tdp . above this for some reason nothing helps..

ty @OccamRazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Tried pushing it past 1201 on the core and cant get it stable without artifacting or sometimes crashing no matter the voltage up to 1.212 and my temps were in check, guess i reached my limit


From 1,050V to 1,212V is a bit steep not to have any gains, what were the temps? (you need less than 70C, 780Ti/Titan Blacks have a thermal throttling issue (bios setting) over 70C)
Every card has a base power limit and a thermal junction point, that will determine at what temperature will throttle!
Keep the temp lower than 71C and check again!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I was just seeing if the voltage's you posted were the voltage values "Set" with the software tool, the droop voltages reported via software because of LLC, or the actual voltages measured with DMM under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know you had the cards loaded at 99%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did discover that I have issues with windows shutting down and getting code 116 when I disabled LLC. Is this a common issue? I set it back to default after fighting with it for an hour or so.


I know you know but i also knew where this was going if i didn't take the opportunity to answer this way! Tons of questions would follow (not from you)








Yes, LLC is handled differently with the new AB format, additional voltage controller code has changed LLC behavior, best to leave it at default!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> jump the gun .. still leak testing.. but just decided halfway to plug everything to see cpu boots or not..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far only 1280/[email protected] / 124 tdp . above this for some reason nothing helps..
> 
> ty @OccamRazor


----------



## Silent Scone

1280 at 1.175 is good man. Keep pushing! Your temps seem a little high for water though!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> From 1,050V to 1,212V is a bit steep not to have any gains, what were the temps? (you need less than 70C, 780Ti/Titan Blacks have a thermal throttling issue (bios setting) over 70C)
> Every card has a base power limit and a thermal junction point, that will determine at what temperature will throttle!
> Keep the temp lower than 71C and check again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you know but i also knew where this was going if i didn't take the opportunity to answer this way! Tons of questions would follow (not from you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, LLC is handled differently with the new AB format, additional voltage controller code has changed LLC behavior, best to leave it at default!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Understandable







. Good to know about AB handling LLC differently







seems like I recall someone here saying they had built some kind of LLC reduction into newer versions (I could be way off base though lol).

I'm running 3.0.0 do you know what version they made the LLC change?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Understandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good to know about AB handling LLC differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like *I recall someone here saying they had built some kind of LLC reduction into newer versions* (I could be way off base though lol).
> I'm running 3.0.0 do you know what version they made the LLC change?


Yap! it was me!








From 3.0.0 onwards!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1280 at 1.175 is good man. Keep pushing! Your temps seem a little high for water though!


47 high??
so far havent seen it gone higher than 48.

been trying to push it higher.. cant seem to.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> jump the gun .. still leak testing.. *but just decided halfway to plug everything to see cpu boots or not..*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far only 1280/[email protected] / 124 tdp . above this for some reason nothing helps..
> 
> ty @OccamRazor


Uh oh, rookie mistake!







Always test all of your hardware out of the box first before ever installing any blocks etc. If anything is faulty you wanna know about it before going to all the trouble of creating your loop, then having to disassemble everything to RMA...

(Sorry if you knew this and I just mistook your quote but it is useful info to noobs to water cooling)

Btw, first try and you already beat my best 3dmark11 score (in my sig)! Jerk...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 47 high??
> so far havent seen it gone higher than 48.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Uh oh, rookie mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always test all of your hardware out of the box first before ever installing any blocks etc. If anything is faulty you wanna know about it before going to all the trouble of creating your loop, then having to disassemble everything to RMA...
> 
> (Sorry if you knew this and I just mistook your quote but it is useful info to noobs to water cooling)
> 
> Btw, first try and you already beat my best 3dmark11 score (in my sig)! Jerk...


np bro.

the reason why i skipped because...before i tried delidding via vice and failed and scuffed the hsf. so just wanted to check whether it still boots.
will be taking out after this and my friend will be delidding for me. because of all the rma i had with ek the rig was delayed and the thing i was worried the most was whether my cpu was still working... so far seems ok.

comp is now running leaktest as per normal with everything disconnected.

i tested the pump and blocks separately outside of the case before assembling into the casing. the monsoon .. not worried about leaking via washer. it was just the bitspower that i had to double triple check.

and also remember bro i had the rig up and running for quite sometime. the mobo is one of the first retail unit in the world.


----------



## Nytestryke

Just a question for any single titan black owners gaming at 3840 x 2160, how are you finding it? I picked up an EVGA SC Titan Black with a hydrocopper block for fairly cheap and am wondering if a single will be enough for me to move from 1440p to 4k without coming across unplayable games at high (not ultra) quality. I would naturally be overclocking the card so this should also be taken into consideration, I have tried to do my own research but continually come across inconclusive results focusing on either 1440p benchmarks or sli configurations. The card is on the way so I only want to know if I should stay with 1440p and wait until a second before jumping to 4k or simply going 4k now. Any opinions will be quite welcome and I hope to be able to contribute more once I have the card in.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Just a question for any single titan black owners gaming at 3840 x 2160, how are you finding it? I picked up an EVGA SC Titan Black with a hydrocopper block for fairly cheap and am wondering if a single will be enough for me to move from 1440p to 4k without coming across unplayable games at high (not ultra) quality. I would naturally be overclocking the card so this should also be taken into consideration, I have tried to do my own research but continually come across inconclusive results focusing on either 1440p benchmarks or sli configurations. The card is on the way so I only want to know if I should stay with 1440p and wait until a second before jumping to 4k or simply going 4k now. Any opinions will be quite welcome and I hope to be able to contribute more once I have the card in.


I doubt it will it will smooth. I was gaming at 3840x1440 n single card wasnt enough.

Now moving to the asus swift 144hz. After seeing it in action.. Uber smooth movie like ecperience.

Second rig had a single 780ti matrix plat n it was enough for 1440p.


----------



## Nytestryke

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I doubt it will it will smooth. I was gaming at 3840x1440 n single card wasnt enough.
> 
> Now moving to the asus swift 144hz. After seeing it in action.. Uber smooth movie like ecperience.
> 
> Second rig had a single 780ti matrix plat n it was enough for 1440p.


Yeah I actually have a 780 ti classy atm that does very nicely with my U2711, the only reason I jumped on the black was that it was on sale. I have the capability of going with a second black, but I wanted to get away with 4k using 1







The Swift is amazing, I just desperately want either 4k or more 1440p gsync offerings


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Just a question for any single titan black owners gaming at 3840 x 2160, how are you finding it? I picked up an EVGA SC Titan Black with a hydrocopper block for fairly cheap and am wondering if a single will be enough for me to move from 1440p to 4k without coming across unplayable games at high (not ultra) quality. I would naturally be overclocking the card so this should also be taken into consideration, I have tried to do my own research but continually come across inconclusive results focusing on either 1440p benchmarks or sli configurations. The card is on the way so I only want to know if I should stay with 1440p and wait until a second before jumping to 4k or simply going 4k now. Any opinions will be quite welcome and I hope to be able to contribute more once I have the card in.


3 cards minimum for 4k for constant 60fps and tbh you may need a 4th. 4k Is a waste of time atm unless you enjoy playing games at the Ultimate slideshow aka 30fps.
Go 1440p and get yourself a 120hz possible IPS at 1440p like the Overlord Tempest or similar. I wont be going 4k until 120hz 4k screens appear, i will take the extra frames and smoothness over the extra resolution anytime.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> 3 cards minimum for 4k for constant 60fps and tbh you may need a 4th. 4k Is a waste of time atm unless you enjoy playing games at the Ultimate slideshow aka 30fps.
> Go 1440p and get yourself a 120hz possible IPS at 1440p like the Overlord Tempest or similar. I wont be going 4k until 120hz 4k screens appear, i will take the extra frames and smoothness over the extra resolution anytime.


Yeah, 1440p is quite sufficient at the moment and its looking like I will need sli to support 4k at acceptable framerates. The Overlords do look good, I might have to look into one soon. I am excited to see how the evga SC blacks will clock, it will be underwater right away so I can start playing with it on the stock bios before probably grabbing one of skyn3ts to see it will go further. Thanks for the fast responses.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Just a question for any single titan black owners gaming at 3840 x 2160, how are you finding it? I picked up an EVGA SC Titan Black with a hydrocopper block for fairly cheap and am wondering if a single will be enough for me to move from 1440p to 4k without coming across unplayable games at high (not ultra) quality. I would naturally be overclocking the card so this should also be taken into consideration, I have tried to do my own research but continually come across inconclusive results focusing on either 1440p benchmarks or sli configurations. The card is on the way so I only want to know if I should stay with 1440p and wait until a second before jumping to 4k or simply going 4k now. Any opinions will be quite welcome and I hope to be able to contribute more once I have the card in.


Thought I'd give you some realistic feedback as Vet has blocked me anyway.

I use 4K with three Hydro Copper Blacks in my sig. It entirely depends on what you play at the moment. I would say two cards as a bare minimum. With certain cases three being the minimum but these are exceptions.

(FXAA & maximum detail settings)

Crysis 3 SLI - 40FPS average

Crysis 3 Tri Sli - 65FPS average.

4K scaling in Tri SLI is currently not all it could be either unfortunately, that coupled with the fact the current crop of 4K TN panels are having their fair share of problems I would stay away.

Just a brief run down of why as I've had three thus far!

AOC U2868PQU - Uses non standard CRU timings which cause issues on certain cards, required firmware update (unsure of whether this fully remedies the problem)

Samsung U28D590 - The stand is extremely flimsy, build quality not up to usual standards

Asus PB287Q - Certain batches use non standard CRU timings - unsure on if this has been resolved (I was asked to RMA mine) - also these ones seem to suffer from some chronic back light bleed despite using the same panel

Without even mentioning the supplying of non-cert cables / popping signal loss issues.

All in all and given your current single card dilemma, I would stay put. I'm currently back at 1440P









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Uh oh, rookie mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always test all of your hardware out of the box first before ever installing any blocks etc. If anything is faulty you wanna know about it before going to all the trouble of creating your loop, then having to disassemble everything to RMA...
> 
> (Sorry if you knew this and I just mistook your quote but it is useful info to noobs to water cooling)
> 
> Btw, first try and you already beat my best 3dmark11 score (in my sig)! Jerk...


Screw that... Never heard of QDCs?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thought I'd give you some realistic feedback as Vet has blocked me anyway.
> 
> I use 4K with three Hydro Copper Blacks in my sig. It entirely depends on what you play at the moment. I would say two cards as a bare minimum. With certain cases three being the minimum but these are exceptions.
> 
> (FXAA & maximum detail settings)
> 
> Crysis 3 SLI - 40FPS average
> 
> Crysis 3 Tri Sli - 65FPS average.
> 
> 4K scaling in Tri SLI is currently not all it could be either unfortunately, that coupled with the fact the current crop of 4K TN panels are having their fair share of problems I would stay away.
> 
> Just a brief run down of why as I've had three thus far!
> 
> AOC U2868PQU - Uses non standard CRU timings which cause issues on certain cards, required firmware update (unsure of whether this fully remedies the problem)
> 
> Samsung U28D590 - The stand is extremely flimsy, build quality not up to usual standards
> 
> Asus PB287Q - Certain batches use non standard CRU timings - unsure on if this has been resolved (I was asked to RMA mine) - also these ones seem to suffer from some chronic back light bleed despite using the same panel
> 
> All in all and given your current single card dilemma, I would stay put. I'm currently back at 1440P


That is excellent feedback, part of me knew I was delusional for thinking I could game at 4k with a single card. I just couldn't anybody who had actually tried it in a real world scenario, I have read about the many issues currently plaguing 4k screens which is less than encouraging especially so with samsung. 1440p is the way to go currently, the only game I experienced issues with while using my 780 ti classy was Watch Dogs (which was terribly optimized and had to be patched with one created by TheWorse over at Guru3d). I am excited about my move to the titan black, and while I know a ti classy to a titan black isn't a huge jump its my first titan so I can't wait to see how it clocks.


----------



## Silent Scone

NP, Watch Dogs is the same with Titans. It's not difficult to run out of VRAM even with 6GB frame buffer. It's just broken







.

In tri SLi besides Watch Dogs even with silly amounts of anti aliasing I've not been able to exceed the frame buffer. With that many cards it's very easy with the 780s though. The turning point for me was running Battlefield 4 with zero MSAA and Ultra detail - only to get hitching every so often when the session got busy.

For that reason I don't personally try to recommend 780s for 4K. 3GB isn't enough! Despite what some people like to preach


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> NP, Watch Dogs is the same with Titans. It's not difficult to run out of VRAM even with 6GB frame buffer. It's just broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In tri SLi besides Watch Dogs even with silly amounts of anti aliasing I've not been able to exceed the frame buffer. With that many cards it's very easy with the 780s though. The turning point for me was running Battlefield 4 with zero MSAA and Ultra detail - only to get hitching every so often when the session got busy.
> 
> For that reason I don't personally try to recommend 780s for 4K. 3GB isn't enough! Despite what some people like to preach


Yeah I went from 2x 780s at the start of the year to a ti classy (ironically I didn't feel I was benefiting to justify 2 cards when a single would do), then came Watch Dogs and a slew of other badly optimized games that chew unnecessarily through VRAM. I'm glad I found the Titan Black on sale, I have always wanted to play with one. The other problem I have with sli titans is my AX860, I'd need to upgrade that as well to accommodate a second card (let alone having both overclocked). Hopefully my titan has a decent ASIC so I can have some fun with it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well this at the wall

24/7

EVGA 1600WG2 SuperNova
ASUS X79-Deluxe
4960X 4.5 (1.245v)
4X DDR3 Corsair Dominator Plat 2133C9 (1.5v)
4X SSD
2X D5
12X Fans
2X Alphen 6 channel fan controllers
3x EVGA Titan Black Hydro Copper 1.065v

1005W

Overclocked
4960 @ 4.81 1.44v
2400 C9 1.68v
Tri SLi @ 1300/1200 1.212v

1315W

With the Titan Blacks being locked in to 1.212v there is no urge as with 1.3v over three I've no doubt you'd see over 1600W easily


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well this at the wall
> 
> 24/7
> 
> EVGA 1600WG2 SuperNova
> ASUS X79-Deluxe
> 4960X 4.5 (1.245v)
> 4X DDR3 Corsair Dominator Plat 2133C9 (1.5v)
> 4X SSD
> 2X D5
> 12X Fans
> 2X Alphen 6 channel fan controllers
> 3x EVGA Titan Black Hydro Copper 1.065v
> 
> 1005W
> 
> Overclocked
> 4960 @ 4.81 1.44v
> 2400 C9 1.68v
> Tri SLi @ 1300/1200 1.212v
> 
> 1315W
> 
> With the Titan Blacks being locked in to 1.212v there is no urge as with 1.3v over three I've no doubt you'd see over 1600W easily


Are u using hydrocopper waterblock with skyn3t bios??
1300/1200...whats the 1200??
Whats the powerlimit ure using for that 1300.

So far i am superstable at [email protected]
[email protected] is semistable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Oops sorry, that's meant to say 2000 (memory)







That's over three







power limit at 130% (Skyn3t)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oops sorry, that's meant to say 2000 (memory)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's over three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power limit at 130% (Skyn3t)


Waterblock??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Waterblock??


Yep all three are Hydro Coppers


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep all three are Hydro Coppers


Thats gutsy. I would be worried abt the vrm temps.


----------



## Silent Scone

at 1.212v? The VRM cooling isn't the best on the Swiftechs but it's definitely nothing to worry about at that current. Core temperatures never exceed 35c


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> at 1.212v? The VRM cooling isn't the best on the Swiftechs but it's definitely nothing to worry about at that current. Core temperatures never exceed 35c


Thats doesnt tell much on vrm
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/4/

Afaik all the dangers occam was talking abt was on the vrm.

Just sayin. I see why ure saying my temps is high. Dude i live in malaysia. Hot humid climate.


----------



## Silent Scone

Say all you want, takes a lot more than that









Stop p***ying it!









The blocks aren't the best however, but it would only concern me if one were able to exceed 1.225v









EDIT: Worth noting that isn't the same block


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Say all you want, takes a lot more than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop p***ying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blocks aren't the best however, but it would only concern me if one were able to exceed 1.225v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Worth noting that isn't the same block


Sorry didnt get ure first sentence.

Its not?? Afaik even on the new swiftech luxury edition nvidia block.. The flowpath design still the same.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah on a google glance it would appear it is the same! Not that it matters as I was already aware of the poor VRM cooling. As I say, I really wouldn't worry with these given the voltages, regardless of the fact they're covered by warranty.

In lighter news however EVGA dropped Swiftech (given light they've been using the same design for donkeys years) and all further Hydro products will be EK. Great news.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah on a google glance it would appear it is the same! Not that it matters as I was already aware of the poor VRM cooling. As I say, I really wouldn't worry with these given the voltages, regardless of the fact they're covered by warranty.


Again just showing concern. Its not the voltage that will hike the temp. Its raising the powerlimit to 130. Thats 420watts on a block with no active cooling on the vrm.

Yeah saw that on ek titan z.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Again just showing concern. Its not the voltage that will hike the temp. Its raising the powerlimit to 130. Thats 420watts on a block with no active cooling on the vrm.
> 
> Yeah saw that on ek titan z.


In the event it ever managed to pull that, might come into trouble. _Might_

If you were so concerend about the VRM temps on this card you should have bought EK blocks! I went from 780Ti to Hydro Titans for 4K because I couldn't be bothered at this stage to refit them


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In the event it ever managed to pull that, might come into trouble. _Might_


Well on 1.175 on a test suite i use for stability it hit powerlimit of 120.

Ure gc are nice n rare to have 3 that are doing well.

I really hope nothing happens. Seeing ure living in a colder climate,


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Well on 1.175 on a test suite i use for stability it hit powerlimit of 120.
> 
> Ure gc are nice n rare to have 3 that are doing well.
> 
> I really hope nothing happens. Seeing ure living in a colder climate,


Ambients are about 20 to 23c at the moment. It's definitely not hot but it's not freezing







. Anything can happen regardless of cooling, but I honestly wouldn't be too concerned. The only thing it may effect with the current available is potential overclocks as the increased temperature in the PWM area won't help core temps.

I do not rate these blocks at all though clearly! But in the case of Titan Black I think they do just fine







Fine is still crap though


----------



## Baasha

This same topic has come up several times.

To play at 4K UHD (3840x2160) - 1 4K monitor - 2x GTX-780 Ti (stock, SC, Classified) or 2x GTX-Titan (vanilla, Black etc.) will suffice.

I am currently running one 4K monitor on my X58 rig w/ 2x GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs.

In the latest games like BF4 w/ everything on Ultra (no MSAA), I get ~ 100FPS. With 4x GTX-Titan Black SC, I get ~ 170FPS w/ the same settings. With 4x MSAA, the X79 rig is still around 90FPS.

3x GPUs would help no doubt but 1 4K monitor w/ 2x 780 Tis or Titans should work for 95% of the games/situations.

I run 4K Surround (3x 4K monitors) w/ 4x GTX-Titan Black SC and my benchmarks can be found here: *4K Surround Benchmarks*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats doesnt tell much on vrm
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/4/
> 
> Afaik all the dangers occam was talking abt was on the vrm.
> 
> Just sayin. I see why ure saying my temps is high. Dude i live in malaysia. Hot humid climate.


eh, your temps are right around where mine are. Not much you can do when your ambient temps are 27c+.


----------



## Silent Scone

He added that after I quoted him!









Forget sometimes people have to tolerate humidity like that every single day!


----------



## trawetSluaP

There's something that I'd like to clear up and the guys in this forum see to be most knowledgeable to me.

Is the Titan Black a 780 Ti with 6GB of VRAM? Are they exactly the same card I mean? Because I always thought they were but people keep telling me otherwise.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> There's something that I'd like to clear up and the guys in this forum see to be most knowledgeable to me.
> 
> Is the Titan Black a 780 Ti with 6GB of VRAM? Are they exactly the same card I mean? Because I always thought they were but people keep telling me otherwise.


It also has full double floating point compute, where the 780ti has a large portion of the double precision capacity disabled.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> It also has full double floating point compute, where the 780ti has a large portion of the double precision capacity disabled.


But the GPU is essentially identical?

Keep seeing the Titan Black's aren't for gamers but I disagree.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> But the GPU is essentially identical?
> 
> Keep seeing the Titan Black's aren't for gamers but I disagree.


You can disagree all you want, but its still less value to a gamer. The single precision is identical, and the shader count is the same, but no the GPU's are not identical. Though, the rendering performance for games would likely be identical.

its 300-400$ for essentially the same gaming FPS, 300 if you get the 6gb ti. You really should only buy it if you need the double precision compute.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You can disagree all you want, but its still less value to a gamer. The single precision is identical, and the shader count is the same, but no the GPU's are not identical. Though, the rendering performance for games would likely be identical.
> 
> its 300-400$ for essentially the same gaming FPS, 300 if you get the 6gb ti. You really should only buy it if you need the double precision compute.


Or double the VRAM. That's how I look at it.


----------



## Silent Scone

780s are crap at 4K in Tri Sli, so...

They are aimed at gamers also. I just cached 4.5GB in Titanfall at 1600P alone let alone 4K

Also there isn't a 6GB Ti. This project was only suggested by EVGA and was canned. The Titan Black PCB is the same as the Ti but with DP disabled and the extra 3GB VRAM.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 780s are crap at 4K in Tri Sli, so...
> 
> They are aimed at gamers also. I just cached 4.5GB in Titanfall at 1600P alone let alone 4K
> 
> Also there isn't a 6GB Ti. This project was only suggested by EVGA and was canned. The Titan Black PCB is the same as the Ti but with DP disabled and the extra 3GB VRAM.


Yea, just did a bit of a google cause I wasn't sure, turns out they scrapped the ti 6gb and only let evga release the 780 with 6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Or double the VRAM. That's how I look at it.


Sigh. One, you have reading comprehension issues.

Two, apparently I was wrong and the 780ti 6gb was never released with the 780 6gb from EVGA. Which makes sense since it would be a) cheaper and b) the exact same gaming performance as the titan black. (with identical buffer since you can't seem to pick that part out.)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> But the GPU is essentially identical?
> Keep seeing the Titan Black's aren't for gamers but I disagree.


Yes Paul, its the same as a 780Ti but with extra 3GB and an extra $$$$$ tag on it!








Same GPU, same PCB, only more memory and double floating point compute unlocked!
People that tell you that are different cards physically are misinformed or are being dumb on purpose God only knows why!
Tell them to come here to get the info straight!








Titan Blacks are for gamers too but are directed for a specific market niche (not all can afford +3000$ Quadro cards)
In the end its all a question of $$$, if you have it go for it, i have seen people buying TitanZ cards for gaming (soon we will have TitanZ modded bios to here in the thread OP too)

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, just did a bit of a google cause I wasn't sure, turns out they scrapped the ti 6gb and only let evga release the 780 with 6.
> Sigh. One, you have reading comprehension issues.
> 
> Two, apparently I was wrong and the 780ti 6gb was never released with the 780 6gb from EVGA. Which makes sense since it would be a) cheaper and b) the exact same gaming performance as the titan black. (with identical buffer since you can't seem to pick that part out.)


1) Wow - no need to be a dick about it is there. At least the guy I've quoted below can give me a PROPER answer without talking down to me.

2) It was obvious and completely logical that Nvidia wouldn't release a 780 Ti because that's what the Titan Black is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes Paul, its the same as a 780Ti but with extra 3GB and an extra $$$$$ tag on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same GPU, same PCB, only more memory and double floating point compute unlocked!
> People that tell you that are different cards physically are misinformed or are being dumb on purpose God only knows why!
> Tell them to come here to get the info straight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan Blacks are for gamers too but are directed for a specific market niche (not all can afford +3000$ Quadro cards)
> In the end its all a question of $$$, if you have it go for it, i have seen people buying TitanZ cards for gaming (soon we will have TitanZ modded bios to here in the thread OP too)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks again for an informative post Occam. I suspected as much that the 780 Ti was in fact a 6GB variant of the 780 Ti but wanted to check with someone who knows their stuff.

I understand it's all about the $$$$ and I only have 2 Titan Blacks as I was offered them at an incredibly low price that I couldn't refuse!!!


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This same topic has come up several times.
> 
> To play at 4K UHD (3840x2160) - 1 4K monitor - 2x GTX-780 Ti (stock, SC, Classified) or 2x GTX-Titan (vanilla, Black etc.) will suffice.
> 
> I am currently running one 4K monitor on my X58 rig w/ 2x GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs.
> 
> In the latest games like BF4 w/ everything on Ultra (no MSAA), I get ~ 100FPS. With 4x GTX-Titan Black SC, I get ~ 170FPS w/ the same settings. With 4x MSAA, the X79 rig is still around 90FPS.
> 
> 3x GPUs would help no doubt but 1 4K monitor w/ 2x 780 Tis or Titans should work for 95% of the games/situations.
> 
> I run 4K Surround (3x 4K monitors) w/ 4x GTX-Titan Black SC and my benchmarks can be found here: *4K Surround Benchmarks*


Good information, this just makes me want a second Titan Black but I can't justify it with only 1440p. I think when my first black arrives and I can familiarize myself with it then I should be able to look into a second and maybe an upgrade to 4k, something that's annoying me atm is the fact that the only viable G-sync offering is the Asus Swift and no 4k panels yet. It would be nice to see a decent 4k g-sync IPS monitor that isn't as flawed as the current options in the near future.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Good info Baasha!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> eh, your temps are right around where mine are. Not much you can do when your ambient temps are 27c+.


Agreed. My Titans easily hit 48C at 1200+ MHz here in south GA...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> But the GPU is essentially identical?
> 
> Keep seeing the Titan Black's aren't for gamers but I disagree.


everything is the same except for the lasered off double precision, which you aren't going to make use of in games, and it requires a (software) switch to fully enable.

There is a long standing rumor (i wonder which camp it came from? I don't know, but it's sill) that Titan cards do not receive regular updates when new drivers come out. This likely started back when NVidia didn't list EVERY SINGLE CARD KNOWN TO MAN in each driver update. Notice that they do that now? Probably in reaction to people saying silly stuff like this.

So, from a gaming perspective, since gaming doesn't make use of GPU based floating point, yes they are nearly identical. They are the same B1 revision chip, with 2880 cores. The differences, of course, are the floating point, & the 3 extra GB of VRAM.

People who tell you Titans are not meant for gaming are normally ignorant / jelly.

Hell, this thread has seen its fair share of "YOUR CARDS AREN'T EVEN MEANT FOR GAMING, AND NVIDIA DOESN'T UPDATE THEM IN DRIVERS ANYMORE!!!" nonsense.

(also no, you won't need GPUs with high DP for Star Citizen)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Agreed. My Titans easily hit 48C at 1200+ MHz here in south GA...


Yeah n our cooling setup is similar.

Hmm 1300mhz really takes a toll on gpu imc n haswell pcie lane.

From what i see on mod bios., voltages doesnt affect temps as much as power draw.

So hence i really think those hydrocopper running 130%.. The vrm temps will be skyrocketing.

Afaik ek solution is the vrm temps abt the same as the core.
But damn man i finally see the awesomeness of wc the titans with occam bios. U guys been running it over a year. Really jelly .


----------



## Silent Scone

What you are saying doesn't make sense dude, read the guide that Ed put together

Or better still read up on ohms law


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What you are saying doesn't make sense dude, read the guide that Ed put together
> 
> Or better still read up on ohms law


Test suite 1. 1300mhz 1.212v powerlimit draw 90 gpu load 99 temp 39c
Test suite 2. Samething powerlimit draw128 temp 48c

On more pressing note are u related to slinky??


----------



## Silent Scone

Nope!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yeah n our cooling setup is similar.
> Hmm 1300mhz really takes a toll on gpu imc n haswell pcie lane.
> From what i see on mod bios., voltages doesnt affect temps as much as power draw.
> So hence i really think those hydrocopper running 130%.. The vrm temps will be skyrocketing.
> Afaik ek solution is the vrm temps abt the same as the core.
> But damn man i finally see the awesomeness of wc the titans with *occam bios*. U guys been running it over a year. Really jelly .


skyn3t bios, im NOT alone in this! All i know came from him, *My brother IS my Pride* and It's called skyn3t!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Test suite 1. 1300mhz 1.212v powerlimit draw 90 gpu load 99 temp 39c
> Test suite 2. Samething powerlimit draw128 temp 48c
> On more pressing note are u related to slinky??


Voltage IS just a potential, it allows amperage to flow, it doesn't add heat "per se"!
Either if you leave the voltage at 0.876V and increase power limit to 200% or increase voltage to 1,600V and power limit to minimum, only actual "work" makes amperage flow thus generating heat as there is always resistance to current and dissipates as heat, how much current depends on the potential (voltage), so, you are right saying that power limit increase leads to more heat but not voltage as it only allows more current to flow and that flow is depending on the "work" the GPU makes!
So bottom line is the kind of load the GPU has determines the power draw limited by voltage!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> skyn3t bios, im NOT alone in this! All i know came from him, *My brother IS my Pride* and It's called skyn3t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage IS just a potential, it allows amperage to flow, it doesn't add heat "per se"!
> Either if you leave the voltage at 0.876V and increase power limit to 200% or increase voltage to 1,600V and power limit to minimum, only actual "work" makes amperage flow thus generating heat as there is always resistance to current and dissipates as heat, how much current depends on the potential (voltage), so, you are right saying that power limit increase leads to more heat but not voltage as it only allows more current to flow and that flow is depending on the "work" the GPU makes!
> So bottom line is the kind of load the GPU has determines the power draw limited by voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


bro i meant you cause i had direct dealings with ya and your explanations are enlightening.
cc credit to him for the work.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> bro i meant you cause i had direct dealings with ya and your explanations are enlightening.
> cc credit to him for the work.


Its not that, dont worry, its just a correction because it will always be skyn3t bios, either if its my Brother or me that mod the bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## trawetSluaP

You guys are REALLY making me want to put my TB's under water!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Do it







But don't get the Hydro Coppers lol. Get the EK blocks


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't get the Hydro Coppers lol. Get the EK blocks


How much would you say everything I need to get them under water would cost?


----------



## Silent Scone

where you from?

EDIT:

Rough idea. Plus CPU block / coolant and fans. Depends on what you're using already


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> where you from?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Rough idea. Plus CPU block / coolant and fans. Depends on what you're using already


I'm in the UK. Looks expensive!!!


----------



## skupples

Does Swiftech still leave off active VRM cooling on hydrocopper blocks? I know they have included it on some models, and excluded it on others.


----------



## Silent Scone

AS far as I'm aware only the Classifieds have VRM cooling passively. They're definitely not the block of choice however in case of Titan Black it's not really a huge issue unless you're particularly OCD. Thankfully EVGA have dropped Swiftech now.


----------



## cravinmild

Is that a waterblock or heatplate?


----------



## kishisaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> How much would you say everything I need to get them under water would cost?


Just wait for Corsair HG10 should be coming out soon.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/hg10
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/june/hg10_announcement

That's what i am going to get since i have an extra Corsair H80i around.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, I had forgotten just how much my water cooling cost! If I remember correctly, I spent over $300 in just fittings alone!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, I had forgotten just how much my water cooling cost! If I remember correctly, I spent over $300 in just fittings alone!


lol you got off easy then my friend







I have that much just in copper pipe fittings in Force1... I won't even comment on what I have in the rest of the fittings I have









On a side note, I have to mention that because of this thread and the awesomeness it contains.... I just can't stop pushing my test Titan lol. My best clocks so far are 1437 core and 3606 VRAM. It does however require 1.44-1.5V on the core (drooped, 1.494V set) to do that though. Its only bench stable but thats the only time those clocks count lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AS far as I'm aware only the Classifieds have VRM cooling passively. They're definitely not the block of choice however in case of Titan Black it's not really a huge issue unless you're particularly OCD. Thankfully EVGA have dropped Swiftech now.


It was only a matter of time... I just hope EK quality doesn't continue to degrade now that they are contracting out with every GPU manufacturer & their mother.

Discussion in prices of fittings? I'm out of here... I totally have not given Bitspower at least $1,000, and I totally don't have 4+ trays of left over fittings, as I keep throwing them into the "trash" bin every time one gets scuffed... I should really invest in a sharpie...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It was only a matter of time... I just hope *EK quality doesn't continue to degrade now that they are contracting out with every GPU manufacturer & their mother.*
> 
> Discussion in prices of fittings? I'm out of here... I totally have not given Bitspower at least $1,000, and I totally don't have 4+ trays of left over fittings, as I keep throwing them into the "trash" bin every time one gets scuffed... I should really invest in a sharpie...


If it does, me and Ric will step in and start making custom waterblocks...


----------



## provost

@ skupples LMAO.
My modding/building skills, and the consequential "spare parts/waste" as the byproduct, sounds very similar to yours...lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol I've got spares everywhere, even QDC which aren't cheap


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, I had forgotten just how much my water cooling cost! If I remember correctly, I spent over $300 in just fittings alone!


My entire watercool costs ~$1300 with ship and taxes.


----------



## cstkl1

Mine is usd$2.1k with shipping n tax.


----------



## TheGovernment

I've got over 2.3K in WC parts in mine, almost 1000$ just in fittings but I am running 2 x 420's and 2 x 360's and a triple DDC setup now. lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Shout out to Sky and Occam, Jayztwocents (the Youtube PC channel) just released a "How to flash your BIOS" video and he is using none other than the Skynet bios in the video! Not sure if you guys have been in contact with Jay about this but just thought it was neat! Jay is no noob so of course he went with the best BIOS around!


----------



## skupples




----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Shout out to Sky and Occam, Jayztwocents (the Youtube PC channel) just released a "How to flash your BIOS" video and he is using none other than the Skynet bios in the video! Not sure if you guys have been in contact with Jay about this but just thought it was neat! Jay is no noob so of course he went with the best BIOS around!


Hi Eric! Thanks for the heads-up, we already knew it ( i even get to wake up Ric...














)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20800_100#post_22749651


----------



## VSG

I hate when he calls it a BIOS hack. What hack did he do by flashing on a 3rd party BIOS?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I hate when he calls it a BIOS hack. What hack did he do by flashing on a 3rd party BIOS?


Yeah idk... Slightly confused me at first. Thought it was going to be a video about bios level encryption ransomware


----------



## Dyaems

I hope whoever watched his video and got unsuccessful flash starts asking him questions on how to revive the GPU


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I hope whoever watched his video and got unsuccessful flash starts asking him questions on how to revive the GPU


Well for users don't have iGPU / Integrated graphic will need a secondary GPU for backup. Like I did but I was lucky I had a HD6970 sitting around.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Well for users don't have iGPU / Integrated graphic will need a secondary GPU for backup. Like I did but I was lucky I had a HD6970 sitting around.


Yup. Not sure if the Jayztwocents knows how to revive a card with unsuccessful flash, which is the point in my post.

Although he will probably just copy paste the info at the first page of the thread in case that happens.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody has any trouble with a BIOS flash should know where to go for help. Right here...


----------



## provost

Here is an idea: I think Sky & Ed should host their own YouTube channel and focus it on overlocking. I don't believe there is any video broadcasting medium that solely focuses on this niche, and certainly not at the level of sophistication that involves bios modding, driver tweaking, etc.
These two have created a bit of a brand for themselves, and if this is something they enjoy doing (which they clearly do), they should capitalize on this "brand" momentum and carve out a niche for themselves by reaching even a broader audience using multiple channels , starting with YouTube. Of course they are well known here.
What's in it for us, more awareness of their video overclocking channel focusing on Oc'ng beyond the lame vanilla stuff, would (could) encourage other talented individuals to share their knowledge, ideally utilizing the video broadcasting platform created by these two.
OK, I think I have blue sky'd this concept enough, and now I will stop....


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Here is an idea: I think Sky & Ed should host their own YouTube channel and focus it on overlocking. I don't believe there is any video broadcasting medium that solely focuses on this niche, and certainly not at the level of sophistication that involves bios modding, driver tweaking, etc.
> These two have created a bit of a brand for themselves, and if this is something they enjoy doing (which they clearly do), they should capitalize on this "brand" momentum and carve out a niche for themselves by reaching even a broader audience using multiple channels , starting with YouTube. Of course they are well known here.
> What's in it for us, more awareness of their video overclocking channel focusing on Oc'ng beyond the lame vanilla stuff, would (could) encourage other talented individuals to share their knowledge, ideally utilizing the video broadcasting platform created by these two.
> OK, I think I have blue sky'd this concept enough, and now I will stop....


Do u know how many ppl come here with a pitchfork for claiming how dangerous the mod bios is??
Youtube.. They might have to do multilanguage/ sign language disclaimer.

There are ppl who flash on unstable system/corrupt os..


----------



## cstkl1

@OccamRazor

Bro hmm i using the titan black hydro copper bios
Current [email protected]
What i notice is whenever i increase the voltage to 1.2v example. Second card 2d speed from 1072mhz will drop to 1071.

Any mhz applied above [email protected] wont be stable.

Is it a pll limit??? Will try back the asus 1006 titan black bios later. Just found it odd.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Bro hmm i using the titan black hydro copper bios
> Current [email protected]
> What i notice is whenever i increase the voltage to 1.2v example. Second card 2d speed from 1072mhz will drop to 1071.
> 
> Any mhz applied above [email protected] wont be stable.
> 
> Is it a pll limit??? Will try back the asus 1006 titan black bios later. Just found it odd.


The Asus has some restrictions tweeked better performance. The stock HC bios does downclock because the power limit and the boost enable. The system tells the bios that only needs one GPU running at full load this is why you all see the second GPU always running behind. So it does save some power but won't give you the best performance. When boost disable you have full control of it.

Zip and upload the Titan Black HC bios and send it to me.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Bro hmm i using the titan black hydro copper bios
> Current [email protected]
> What i notice is whenever i increase the voltage to 1.2v example. Second card 2d speed from 1072mhz will drop to 1071.
> Any mhz applied above [email protected] wont be stable.
> Is it a pll limit??? Will try back the asus 1006 titan black bios later. Just found it odd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> T*he Asus has some restrictions tweeked better performance. The stock HC bios does downclock because the power limit and the boost enable. The system tells the bios that only needs one GPU running at full load this is why you all see the second GPU always running behind. So it does save some power but won't give you the best performance. When boost disable you have full control of it.
> Zip and upload the Titan Black HC bios and send it to me*.


@cstkl1 Straight from the Master! Prime time for you!








Its always good to have my Brother here!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The Asus has some restrictions tweeked better performance. The stock HC bios does downclock because the power limit and the boost enable. The system tells the bios that only needs one GPU running at full load this is why you all see the second GPU always running behind. So it does save some power but won't give you the best performance. When boost disable you have full control of it.
> 
> Zip and upload the Titan Black HC bios and send it to me.


Bro my blacks are zotac. The HC bios i meant is from your bro's sig. The asus bios i was meaning to use was from his sig as well.

The zotac bios is a reference bios with no manufactorer name etc. Shall i send you this??


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> @cstkl1 Straight from the Master! Prime time for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its always good to have my Brother here!


Yeah. Rarely see him


----------



## Bloodbath

Hey all

A little bit of assistance required. I am trying to flash the Bioses on my three Titans 2x EVGA 1x Gigabyte all vanilla models and underwater. I have got NVflash and GPUZ but whenever I try to backup my stock bioses via GPUZ I get an error saying NVFlash has stopped responding, so I cant create a backup in case of bricking, anyone got any ideas? thanks in advance


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Bro my blacks are zotac. The HC bios i meant is from your bro's sig. The asus bios i was meaning to use was from his sig as well.
> The zotac bios is a reference bios with no manufactorer name etc. Shall i send you this??


Driving home ATM, he will answer you later!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yeah. Rarely see him


Work, work and... work...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Hey all
> A little bit of assistance required. I am trying to flash the Bioses on my three Titans 2x EVGA 1x Gigabyte all vanilla models and underwater. I have got NVflash and GPUZ but whenever I try to backup my stock bioses via GPUZ I get an error saying NVFlash has stopped responding, so I cant create a backup in case of bricking, anyone got any ideas? thanks in advance


Get EZ3flash from my SIG and my flash guide, its all there!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Driving home ATM, he will answer you later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work, work and... work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get EZ3flash from my SIG and my flash guide, its all there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yeah I will I just have to spend more than a few minutes tinkering, damn family life keeps getting in the way of my benching. I have just installed an ax1500i and had a dedicated circuit installed in my house so I'm good to OV the hell out of these suckers! thanks for the advice will try when I get home from work


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey Ed, where the heck were you guys back in the old GTX 580 days??? We had a great little 580 Overclocker's Club back then and I sure wish we had had the wealth of knowledge and experience you guys bring to the Titan Club back then! The 580's were fun little cards to play with but we certainly didn't have custom BIOS's to play with!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Bro my blacks are zotac. The HC bios i meant is from your bro's sig. The asus bios i was meaning to use was from his sig as well.
> 
> The zotac bios is a reference bios with no manufactorer name etc. Shall i send you this??


yeah send it over
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yeah. Rarely see him


me too only when I see myself in the mirror









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey Ed, where the heck were you guys back in the old GTX 580 days??? We had a great little 580 Overclocker's Club back then and I sure wish we had had the wealth of knowledge and experience you guys bring to the Titan Club back then! The 580's were fun little cards to play with but we certainly didn't have custom BIOS's to play with!


I skipped the 580 and went to 570 to 670 them 780 now KPE next 880







. As long I live and Nvidia let those gap in the bios we always going to have some real fun







.

Home now after 45 min driving


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Might be interesting to pick up an old 580 for cheap to play around with Ed!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hey Ed, where the heck were you guys back in the old GTX 580 days??? We had a great little 580 Overclocker's Club back then and I sure wish we had had the wealth of knowledge and experience you guys bring to the Titan Club back then! The 580's were fun little cards to play with but we certainly didn't have custom BIOS's to play with!


Hack was available for 580m, not sure if that counts...lol


----------



## Mr iggy

hey guys one of my zotac titan blacks was dead outta the box what do I do ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah sent it over
> me too only when I see myself in the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped the 580 and went to 570 to 670 them 780 now KPE next 880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As long I live and Nvidia let those gap in the bios we always going to have some real fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Home now after 45 min driving


 ZotacTitanBlack.zip 277k .zip file


bro is it possible to make the bios defaults at 1150mhz and have a higher frequency table of excess 1306??

at default voltage both cards will do [email protected] and [email protected] but i noticed as before with the 1006 and hydrocopper bios the default will be slightly up to 1.067/1.075 which will result at 1167/1175 for the cards..

so hence y i pleading for a 1150 bios with a higher frequency table.

thank you very much


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr iggy*
> 
> hey guys one of my zotac titan blacks was dead outta the box what do I do ?


RMA


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 8/26/2014

@cstkl1 , now is up to you to make those TB clock above 1306 boost has been disable like I always do. so now you have full control of your TB. the 1150Mhz is yours if others want to try it just flash away.
Quote:


> *[Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club*
> 
> *Zotac Titan Black Edition.*
> 
> Version 80.80.4E.00.01
> Boost disable like always
> Core clock : 980 & 1150 Mhz
> *vBios with 1150 Mhz may comsume more voltage depends of your Asic Quality or it will jump to 1.212v*
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target with 100% slide 300W to 200% 600W
> Fan Idle at 20%
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> skyn3t-Zotac-TitanBlack.zip 277k .zip file
> 
> 
> *[Official] Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club*


best

skyn3t


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 8/26/2014
> 
> @cstkl1 , now is up to you to make those TB clock above 1306 boost has been disable like I always do. so now you have full control of your TB. the 1150Mhz is yours if others want to try it just flash away.
> best
> 
> skyn3t


Ty very much. Will post in few days. Rig atm dismantled for a mod. Will test the first card the 1150.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Hi Skyn3t,

I have two questions if you don't mind!

1) Is this bios ok to use with any brand of card as I have EVGA TBs?

2) The custom bios you make is meant to make the GPU OC more stable, correct? As with some games I can OC stable with the stock EVGA bios but when I use your bios at the same clocks I get drivers crashes. Could it be an issue with my system?

Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Hi Skynet,
> 
> I have two questions if you don't mind!
> 
> 1) Is this bios ok to use with any brand of card as I have EVGA TBs?
> 
> 2) The custom bios you make is meant to make the GPU OC more stable, correct? As with some games I can OC stable with the stock EVGA bios but when I use your bios at the same clocks I get drivers crashes. Could it be an issue with my system?
> 
> Thanks!


Not skyn*e*t... *skyn3t!*


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not skyn*e*t... *skyn3t!*


Dunno what you're talking about!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Dunno what you're talking about!


r3ally?


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Dunno what you're talking about!


He's talking about who you're talking about...... His brother.


----------



## mbed0123

Hey Skyn3t I wanted know if there was any tutorials out there explaining how to "modify" your BIOS's....? I would love to be able to keep my cards from staying at their 1006mhz if they're not being stressed enough at the time of playing. I get fluctuations in speeds that do impact playability.

I know I'm going to hear it by a lot of people, but as it sits right now I only have a single 1080p 120hz monitor as I'm trying to save up for a 1440p G-Sync swift......

I mean I'd really like to get a stab at it if there is a tutorial and all. I just do not like asking for favors and people who have a life and are busy to help out. As it sits I'm @ 1206 core 7016 memory and a 1.238v setting on the volts along with a 130PT to stop any kind of throttling. When I had the one NOVA for all the GFX cards it pulled 1768watts @ the wall and have since then ran the fourth card on the PSU for the mobo. Amazing that the PSU hooked up to the motherbaord with my configuration can draw over 750watts without the GFX card on it, but I have not checked it after properly stressing it for exact load wattage.

That was without LLC enabled to get rid of the V-Droop, so yeah the usage would have definitely tripped the OVP protection on the PSU as the amperage was clearly at the max. I'm just glad that I can say it didn't trip my 15amp breaker, but then again is that a good thing.....?

I have solved the PSU issue as it does seem that my 12v triggers for the add2psu adapters weren't properly ran. And the voltage between the PSU's for the mobo and the GFX cards weren't playing well together , but I was able to manually adjust them in the SuperNova software for each of them, so they're spot on now.

I have done a lot of looking as i would like to do this myself, but only feel comfortable taking someones' advice on here as people here know what's going on. So that is why I am asking about any help in this dept. at all.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> He's talking about who you're talking about...... His brother.


Ha ha, I know! He got the joke.

Anyways guys, enough poking fun at me! How about some info regarding the two questions I asked?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Hi Skyn3t,
> 
> I have two questions if you don't mind!
> 
> 1) Is this bios ok to use with any brand of card as I have EVGA TBs?
> 
> 2) The custom bios you make is meant to make the GPU OC more stable, correct? As with some games I can OC stable with the stock EVGA bios but when I use your bios at the same clocks I get drivers crashes. Could it be an issue with my system?
> 
> Thanks!


well for question #2 no it wont make your card more stable, all it does is unlock the power target. so with stock bios your probably hitting power limit and once you flash bios the power limit is raised and your card will not throttle anymore

it's not an issue with you system it's more of a issue with the power limit once unlocked you card will draw more power with same oc as you had with stock bios causing it to be unstable.

hope that makes sense and you understand









unlocked bios are mostly for cards that can be voltage unlocked or have problems with throttling on stock bios..... not all cards will power throttle on stock bios.


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Ha ha, I know! He got the joke.
> 
> Anyways guys, enough poking fun at me! How about some info regarding the two questions I asked?


Gotcha brotha.... I couldn't help..., but to answer that question that would have to n3t or Occam as this is their dept.

I want to say that if you have a TB then any "black" bios should work as I've used multiple bios's for my OG TITAN's.

And understand the BIOS's supplied here are pushing those cards through the roof.....! You have the potential of allowing these cards to draw upwards toward 600 WATTS each!! It could be a power issue for you as I have had hiccups in the recent past with just that......

Best to hammer down what the score with the crashes before thinking of going any further that is my honest opinion...

I had thought that after an "OC" crash that my cards would not downclock to their "idle" defaults of 360 some MHZ because of some issue pertaining to the crash, but have just confirmed that this was due to my "SHADOWPLAY" setting being enabled and it would not allow anything less than my default 1006mhz to be applied at any given time.

I was completely surprised to see this as all I could find online regarding this issue was just that, failed complications or whatnot from a crash either in the driver software, or elsewhere...

Just a bit of two cents in there if anyone was ever thinking about why the hell these things were happening like I was....

PEACE....

HEY real quick here as I have no time to even type this, but WHAT THE HELL is up with the bios REV 2.0!?!?!?!?!?!? If I open this thing in Kepler bios tweaker it states that my cards bios ALLOWS WHAT FOR MAX POWER!!!!!!!!!!!????????

YOU MEAN TO TELL ME ADVERTISED IS 600 WATT THIS SAYS 996 WATTS!!!!!!!! WHAT THE ?

yo whats the score here peeps!!!!!!?????? need confirmation !!!!???? heres the OG BIOS 

NOT a rocket scientist here, but I swear that looks to me like a goddamn 990 watt limit!!!!! and pardon my language, but that is deserved because this is not whats advertised for the BIOS!!!!! PLEASE IF I am wrong at all in ANY way let me know....

as I believe this is just untrustworthy crap from people that I respect and admire!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> *BUMP PLEASE*


Yes. Max power, not that it is ever going to get that close... Though I thought it was something like 800W MAX POSSIBLE POWER DRAW( i like caps too







)

It just means your card will never hit a point of TDP induced throttling, it DOES NOT mean your card is drawin 1,000W.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> HEY real quick here as I have no time to even type this, but WHAT THE HELL is up with the bios REV 2.0!?!?!?!?!?!? If I open this thing in Kepler bios tweaker it states that my cards bios ALLOWS WHAT FOR MAX POWER!!!!!!!!!!!????????
> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME ADVERTISED IS 600 WATT THIS SAYS 996 WATTS!!!!!!!! WHAT THE [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#
> yo whats the score here peeps!!!!!!?????? need confirmation !!!!???? heres the OG BIOS
> NOT a rocket scientist here, but I swear that looks to me like a goddamn 990 watt limit!!!!! and pardon my language, but that is deserved because this is not whats advertised for the BIOS!!!!! PLEASE IF I am wrong at all in ANY way let me know....
> as I believe this is bull**** because this is just untrustworthy crap from people that I respect and [email protected]!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> *BUMP PLEASE*


Quick! flash your stock bios before the whole OCN burns down...








Really, its the README that wasnt updated! The Titan bios IS based on the Engineering bios, that's why you see high numbers but...

(I thought everybody new this already)
Quote:


> "..."You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max XXXW , *my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!*
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card *(THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER)*..."


Quote:


> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## mbed0123

So you are telling me to do this all myself as these settings are truly in correspondance with just "eh there's no limit.........................., so whatever.!.!.?" Honestly what I read and what I thought I was using were two totally different things as per power potential????? I get that the explanation of how things work are there, but straight up the bios has no true limit under these parameters???? Then what's the read me file for....?

I do apologize for my sarcastic remarks (little buzzed up), but here you're talking about messing with 1,000's of dollars of someone's ****e that they have obviously worked hard for to miss a point or two in examining something like this.

And why would it be that when I enable llc 3dmark11 graphics test 2 will crash always at the settings I have in the pictures previously???

I do challenge all to run 3dmark11 gfx test 2 (performance) on loop for their stability using any OC....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> So you are telling me to do this all myself as these settings are truly in correspondance with just "eh there's no limit.........................., so whatever.!.!.?" Honestly what I read and what I thought I was using were two totally different things as per power potential????? I get that the explanation of how things work are there, but straight up the bios has no true limit under these parameters???? Then what's the read me file for....?
> I do apologize for my sarcastic remarks (little buzzed up), but here you're talking about messing with 1,000's of dollars of someone's ****e that they have obviously worked hard for to miss a point or two in examining something like this.
> And why would it be that when I enable llc 3dmark11 graphics test 2 will crash always at the settings I have in the pictures previously???
> I do challenge all to run 3dmark11 gfx test 2 (performance) on loop for their stability using any OC....


First of all you are already a little out of line!
Second: there is always a risk when you flash a modded bios *(another thing you should know and you do it on your own risk)*
Third: how many Titans do you know (as a fact) around here burned because of the power limit? NONE AFAIK!
Fourth: With 1,500V my cards got over 500W power draw for each card! I seriously doubt you will ever go that far but how about yours? How far did you took them to be panicking like that?
Fifth: did you not understand that the slider commands the TDP and its set at 300W? and you will never go to 900W unless you Zombify your Titan?http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2256
Sixth: how much did you pay me for my services to be acting like you bought something and its more than it is written on the label? No need to overreact!
If you don't understand the electric principles and the physics behind it, just use the stock bios!

Occamrazor


----------



## djriful

BIOS modding is at your own risk anytime. lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ed's just trying to help you man, your card is your responsibility. Safe = stock BIOS. You start messing around with anything beyond stock specifications and there of course is a risk of damaging your hardware, which is entirely on you. Thankfully I've yet to burn up any hardware trying stuff out from this forum but if I did I would never blame anybody but myself...


----------



## cravinmild

Yip, I agree mods done at you own risk







Its a given with the things done to equipment in this forum. Pursuit of performance ain't easy


----------



## skupples

OK... Try to lamen this...

Just because the BIOS has the ability to draw 1KW of power, doesn't mean it is going to. It is the MAX POSSIBLE limit, NOT where it WILL operate. You are going to be well below 400W if you stay below ~1300mhz @ 1.3V under 99% load.

Like Ed said. You would need to literally cut your card in half, solder on the power section from a Classified, then drowned the card in LN2, THEN strap the voltage to 1.7 with 1700mhz+ clock speeds to even dream of drawing 966W.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Also physically limited to the power draw of the pcie slot and the two six pin power connectors...


----------



## skyn3t

Did I miss anything?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Not, just getting to the good part. Grab some popcorn


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Not, just getting to the good part. Grab some popcorn


----------



## V3teran

zzzzzzz


----------



## Swolern

1.6v









Did you stress your 690 with that voltage or just idle? Sub-ambient cooling?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 1.6v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you stress your 690 with that voltage or just idle? Sub-ambient cooling?


No i did not test at 1.6v, that would be stupid, i just tested on ambient. I wanted to find out the full range of voltages for myself personally, remember these voltages are only going to hit these values with the Zawarudo Tool otherwise expect a slightly lower voltage than ive listed.

Also my card hits its maximum threshold at 1.48v, it dont matter how much i Overclock it, i get a hardcrash in anygame and ive also found anymore OC past 1372mhz crashes in games after 5 or 10 mins.
So parts of the Circuitry cannot cope which is why i run at 1372mhz at 1.406 - 1.41v for 24/7 use and it works flawlessly and has worked for a good while now. I dont get any throttling either as you can see from my Arma 3 video.


----------



## V3teran

Just to add which i should have included in the original post, I take no responsibility if you damage your gpu and its not advised to do this unless you are running with good custom water cooling, use at your *OWN RISK*! If you need help in anyway let me know.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Just to add which i should have included in the original post, I take no responsibility if you damage your gpu and its not advised to do this unless you are running with good custom water cooling, use at your *OWN RISK*! If you need help in anyway let me know.


I don't get why anyone would blame you for burning with their own card, while tinkering with it. Overclocking always has its risks, no matter how safe we try to play it.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I don't get why anyone would blame you for burning with their own card, while tinkering with it. Overclocking always has its risks, no matter how safe we try to play it.


Yeah i agree but it has to be said regardless.


----------



## Silent Scone

Titan Black run for the road as I say goodbye to the 4960x soon









Places it 8th in HOF


----------



## VSG

He's in the UK. So there is the big US Customs monster between you two.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> He's in the UK. So there is the big US Customs monster between you two.


eh... iv'e had lots of stuff sent in from Japan without any customs fees, same for my MFG Crosswind flight sim pedals. Zero import fees, and they came in at $400.


----------



## dpoverlord

Looking at upgrading my amazong x58 xeon system to x99 anyone look into it? Thinking 5930k plus 64gb/32gb ram. But not sure if of the mobi. Anyone else looking into it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Looking at upgrading my amazong x58 xeon system to x99 anyone look into it? Thinking 5930k plus 64gb/32gb ram. But not sure if of the mobi. Anyone else looking into it?


That would be a much more worthwhile grade than going to X79, that's for sure. 5930k should suit you well, not sure you need 64GB of memory though.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That would be a much more worthwhile grade than going to X79, that's for sure. 5930k should suit you well, not sure you need 64GB of memory though.


just a matter of choosing what motherboard is the best to use.

My gigabyte x58 ud5 has served me well. Skylark is prob a year away.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> just a matter of choosing what motherboard is the best to use.
> 
> My gigabyte x58 ud5 has served me well. Skylark is prob a year away.


Intel Broadwell has to come before Skylake, so... Skylake is probably 2+ years away at this point.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Looking at upgrading my amazong x58 xeon system to x99 anyone look into it? Thinking 5930k plus 64gb/32gb ram. But not sure if of the mobi. Anyone else looking into it?


If I were to upgrade, I will go for the Deluxe board from Asus. I saw one today, too bad I'm skipping this gen.


----------



## V3teran

All the motherboards are roughly the same, they only differ when your pushing to the absolute maximum threshold on phase or LN otherwise the highend boards are all quite similar. Personally I hate the colour scheme on the rampage 5. Same as the 4.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> All the motherboards are roughly the same, they only differ when your pushing to the absolute maximum threshold on phase or LN otherwise the highend boards are all quite similar. Personally I hate the colour scheme on the rampage 5. Same as the 4.


Mobo differ on running high dram speed with high cpu clock, .. Thats abt it.

In this day and age most ppl lean to the later. So no diff on cpu clock,


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> All the motherboards are roughly the same, they only differ when your pushing to the absolute maximum threshold on phase or LN otherwise the highend boards are all quite similar. Personally I hate the colour scheme on the rampage 5. Same as the 4.


You don't honestly believe that, do you? Quite easy to tell differences in X79 boards simply from pushing on water, leave alone exotic types.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You don't honestly believe that, do you? Quite easy to tell differences in X79 boards simply from pushing on water, leave alone exotic types.


Bro his statement is actually will be true on x99 with haswell-e ivr.

Cpu clocks wont differ. Only mem clocks with high cpu. But at the current speeds that also is a big MAYBe.


----------



## Silent Scone

That wasn't the question, if it was one at all. There are many differences both small and large. A lot of the VRM circuits used on cheaper boards (Gigabyte UD3 and UD5) use cheaper components than the ASUS boards. So to say they're all the same is total crud. I did a lot of investigating with the Gigabyte boards due to the fact they do use cheaper components one or two years ago. It brought up a lot of issues at the time.

Assumption is the mother of all errors.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That wasn't the question, if it was one at all. There are many differences both small and large. A lot of the VRM circuits used on cheaper boards (Gigabyte UD3 and UD5) use cheaper components than the ASUS boards. So to say they're all the same is total crud. I did a lot of investigating with the Gigabyte boards due to the fact they do use cheaper components one or two years ago. It brought up a lot of issues at the time.
> 
> Assumption is the mother of all errors.


Have you used a z87/z97 with a good cpu or say like 32 cpus n 7 mobos for haswell??
Cpu clocks were all the same. Only difference was mem. Since haswell-e is based off this.. Shld be the same.

Cause if u didnt ...i think here is another lesson abt assumption.


----------



## Nytestryke

Arrived yesterday and just changed out my classy for it, I have to say after only having it powered up for 30 minutes so far I am very impressed.

Stable @ 1275 on stock bios with 106 power limit. 85% asic. Temps were 32°C (89°F) running firestrike extreme.

Going to burn it in a little and finish leak testing, then I'll flash skyn3t for some more fun.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrived yesterday and just changed out my classy for it, I have to say after only having it powered up for 30 minutes so far I am very impressed.
> 
> Stable @ 1275 on stock bios with 106 power limit. 85% asic. Temps were 32°C (89°F) running firestrike extreme.
> 
> Going to burn it in a little and finish leak testing, then I'll flash skyn3t for some more fun.


Bro upload ure bios for @skyn3t

Hoping to try it the 1111mhz.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Bro upload ure bios for @skyn3t
> 
> Hoping to try it the 1111mhz.


 GK110.zip 136k .zip file
GK110.zip (136k. zip file)

Here is the bios, have fun with it


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> GK110.zip 136k .zip file
> GK110.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Here is the bios, have fun with it


@skyn3t
The zotac bios still hit the same wall n the 1150 mod didnt work. Hoping the bios from Nytestryke will work better.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Have you used a z87/z97 with a good cpu or say like 32 cpus n 7 mobos for haswell??
> Cpu clocks were all the same. Only difference was mem. Since haswell-e is based off this.. Shld be the same.
> 
> Cause if u didnt ...i think here is another lesson abt assumption.


Hi cstkll, I take it the above post from silent scone was for me, well I cannot see his posts because I have him blocked as he constantly talks rubbish as ive said before. I cannot learn anything from him either hence the block. Its a waste of my time and a waste of bandwidth, the only way I can see is from a quote like yours.

This is why I did not respond but thanks anyhow for posting the facts.

@nytestrike that's a great asic on the titan, I heard that asic did not matter on keplar. I don't know how true this is however.


----------



## Silent Scone

cstkl1, still not damaged my cards yet









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2671614

8th in HOF

Vet can't learn anything from anyone in here as he doesn't even own a Titan.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> @nytestrike that's a great asic on the titan, I heard that asic did not matter on keplar. I don't know how true this is however.


I tend to agree, asic numbers are more for people to feel like they have done well with the silicon lottery while also demonstrating slightly higher OCing potential over other cards. I take them with a grain of salt and only post mine so I can provide as much information as possible in case others want to compare similar cards (which I like to do). I'm hoping for some nice clocks when I flash one of skyn3ts bios' tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Scone

12 accounts with the same IP address.

Bit of evidence for the jury there.









I don't care what race you are, let me know if you get a Titan


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I tend to agree, asic numbers are more for people to feel like they have done well with the silicon lottery while also demonstrating slightly higher OCing potential over other cards. I take them with a grain of salt and only post mine so I can provide as much information as possible in case others want to compare similar cards (which I like to do). I'm hoping for some nice clocks when I flash one of skyn3ts bios' tomorrow.


My 690 has an ASIC of 62 which is quite poor however it does not stop it from overclocking very well with the right tweaks, if the black could be volt modded it could really fly along topping 1500mhz easily.
Still the OC you have is a good one at stock


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> My 690 has an ASIC of 62 which is quite poor however it does not stop it from overclocking very well with the right tweaks, if the black could be volt modded it could really fly along topping 1500mhz easily.
> Still the OC you have is a good one at stock


I'm very happy with my black so far, i'm sure I could push it far higher if volt modded but i'm focussed on finding a bench clock then a 24/7 clock to last me until I can pickup a second one. Your 690 is fairly good, I wouldn't mind one if I wasn't so adverse to dual gpu cards


----------



## _REAPER_

Got a new PSU time to OC my Titans


----------



## V3teran

Yeah this 690 beats the black on performance as it is because i can volt mod it further than the stock mod on the black, lets hope that master Occam can come up with something. If i had a black i would do some testing but unfortunately i dont have one.


----------



## alancsalt

Locked to clean up.

EDIT: Unlocked.

Both parties restricted from thread for 24 hours.

Please do not, after that, continue to ruin this thread for other members with your personal differences.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Locked to clean up.
> 
> EDIT: Unlocked.
> 
> Both parties restricted from thread for 24 hours.
> 
> Please do not, after that, continue to ruin this thread for other members with your personal differences.


Thank you sir


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> GK110.zip 136k .zip file
> GK110.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> Here is the bios, have fun with it


@skyn3t
@OccamRazor

Bro , sorry to ask again. Can u create a skyn3t bios of this??
His boost table was what i was looking for

Ty very much. Doubt it will increase my current wall at 1.175v but for stock speed it will be awesome at 1110mhz

This is the best bios i think for titan black. its his evga tb hydro copper signature.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @skyn3t
> @OccamRazor
> 
> Bro , sorry to ask again. Can u create a skyn3t bios of this??
> His boost table was what i was looking for
> Ty very much. Doubt it will increase my current wall at 1.175v but for stock speed it will be awesome at 1110mhz
> This is the best bios i think for titan black. its his evga tb hydro copper signature.


"Wall"???







Try this updated version ( in my SIG also!)

skyn3tTitanBlackHydroCopper.zip 136k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djriful

I'm happy that mine hits 1250mhz @1.3v with LLC disabled


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm happy that mine hits 1250mhz @1.3v with LLC disabled


You mean LLC CODE 00? If so it LLC FULL ENABLED at 100%!








There is an inversion in the voltage controller LLC description, actually 0% means fully enabled!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> "Wall"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this updated version ( in my SIG also!)
> 
> skyn3tTitanBlackHydroCopper.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


@skyn3t

Thanks for the bios. Going to try it today, the results should be interesting since this card does 1275 @ stock without breaking a sweat


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Thanks for the bios. Going to try it today, the results should be interesting since this card does 1275 @ stock without breaking a sweat


I want that score .


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I want that score .


@OccamRazor
Arggh. Same issue on that bios.Both cards sli disabled runs [email protected]/1.167v. Sli enable both shoot up to 1.212v. No issue running this. But at this voltage max up to 1254 stable. Lowered down to 1.175 i get 1280.

I suspect the 2nd card cant handle the voltage to mhz or the imc. Maybe some pll issue.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> Arggh. Same issue on that bios.Both cards sli disabled runs [email protected]/1.167v. Sli enable both shoot up to 1.212v. No issue running this. But at this voltage max up to 1254 stable. Lowered down to 1.175 i get 1280.
> I suspect the 2nd card cant handle the voltage to mhz or the imc. Maybe some pll issue.


You have to try the cards separate to see where each can go!
Try this one:

skyn3tEVGATitanBlackHydroCopperV2.zip 136k .zip file


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to try the cards separate to see where each can go!
> Try this one:
> 
> skyn3tEVGATitanBlackHydroCopperV2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks dude. I see u fix the voltage thing

now both cards [email protected]/1.065v sli enabled.
voltage at 1.212v doesnt cause artifact.

will test later to see whether that wall thing is there.

ty.


----------



## Spirosssss

A bit late, as I've been owner for quite some time, but there you go:







But as of all nice ladies, she has tough character









She wouldn't post with my Z77X UD5 ( LED Error 62) so I started playing with mobo's BIOSes: No luck. I switched to Skynet BIOS: Voila!







. All these till Sunday, when after returning from holidays I opened PC and same Post error occured.

Maybe reflashing Skynet's BIOS? I have the 1006Mhz one. Any other alternative maybe?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spirosssss*
> 
> A bit late, as I've been owner for quite some time, but there you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as of all nice ladies, she has tough character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't post with my Z77X UD5 ( LED Error 62) so I started playing with mobo's BIOSes: No luck. I switched to Skynet BIOS: Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All these till Sunday, when after returning from holidays I opened PC and same Post error occured.
> 
> Maybe reflashing Skynet's BIOS? I have the 1006Mhz one. Any other alternative maybe?


Our titans are all ladies? D: I thought they are just big epeen...

/sarcasm...


----------



## Spirosssss

Don't know, she costed me so much, only a female can match it!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spirosssss*
> 
> Don't know, she costed me so much, only a female can match it!


Oh that make senses.

/no offense to ocn lady members.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spirosssss*
> 
> A bit late, as I've been owner for quite some time, but there you go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as of all nice ladies, she has tough character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't post with my Z77X UD5 ( LED Error 62) so I started playing with mobo's BIOSes: No luck. I switched to Skynet BIOS: Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All these till Sunday, when after returning from holidays I opened PC and same Post error occured.
> Maybe reflashing Skynet's BIOS? I have the 1006Mhz one. Any other alternative maybe?


Have you tried it on another motherboard to make sure its not the card somehow? if it exhibits the same behavior its a valid motive for RMA!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Our titans are all ladies? D: I thought they are just big epeen...
> /sarcasm...


No, no, no! My titans are ladies indeed as its my Harley Davidson! Always ladies, all shes!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Spirosssss

Hehe! Didn't try to other pc yet, since the fix with BIOS seemed to work. I'm a bit stressed now, that same error came out of the blue and see what I will do if re-flashing won't work. Is there alternate BIOS to Skynet's for effortless >Ghz core?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spirosssss*
> 
> Hehe! Didn't try to other pc yet, since the fix with BIOS seemed to work. I'm a bit stressed now, that same error came out of the blue and see what I will do if re-flashing won't work. Is there alternate BIOS to Skynet's for effortless >Ghz core?


No, our bios are the *best in the whole world!*








Dont be stressed! Your cards are EVGA right? So it doesn't matter what bios is there when RMA'ed! Their policy is indeed the best in the GPU industry!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Swolern

What's up Ed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spirosssss*
> 
> Hehe! Didn't try to other pc yet, since the fix with BIOS seemed to work. I'm a bit stressed now, that same error came out of the blue and see what I will do if re-flashing won't work. Is there alternate BIOS to Skynet's for effortless >Ghz core?


Error code 62 can be other things besides your GPU. Have you updated your mobo bios? Everything on mobo running at stock? Tried to run your monitor off your iGPU instead.

Any bios, even stock can hit 1ghz core with ease on these cards. Skynet bios is for much more.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Our titans are all ladies? D: I thought they are just big epeen...
> /sarcasm...
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no! My titans are ladies indeed as its my Harley Davidson! Always ladies, all shes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

I'll treat her gently then.


----------



## skupples

aawwwww... I missed some drama?!







Damn you OCN!!! (shakes fist at broken sub updater)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *What's up Ed!*
> Error code 62 can be other things besides your GPU. Have you updated your mobo bios? Everything on mobo running at stock? Tried to run your monitor off your iGPU instead.
> Any bios, even stock can hit 1ghz core with ease on these cards. Skynet bios is for much more.


Hey bro? Whats up? Hows you and everyone at home? Fine i hope!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'll treat her gently then.


Just give her some spats on her voltage controller from time to time!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> aawwwww... I missed some drama?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you OCN!!! (shakes fist at broken sub updater)


Hey Skup! what drama!?!?!?! I missed it too?!!?!? Oh.. Shucks...


----------



## Silent Scone

Three Blacks on a 5960 run on Skyn3t


----------



## V3teran

PM sent Occam!


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spirosssss*
> 
> Hehe! Didn't try to other pc yet, since the fix with BIOS seemed to work. I'm a bit stressed now, that same error came out of the blue and see what I will do if re-flashing won't work. Is there alternate BIOS to Skynet's for effortless >Ghz core?


If you don't mind my asking, how do you find the ACX cooler compared to the reference version?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> aawwwww... I missed some drama?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you OCN!!! (shakes fist at broken sub updater)


Got agree with ya. Every time OCN updates the site sub's got broken.


----------



## Silent Scone

Weird, never had that


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have to try the cards separate to see where each can go!
> Try this one:
> 
> skyn3tEVGATitanBlackHydroCopperV2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Hi Occam,

What are the differences in V2?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Hi Occam,
> 
> What are the differences in V2?


The voltages are fixed. V1 the voltages were spiking max.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Hi Occam,
> 
> What are the differences in V2?


Different bios and some fixes!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> The voltages are fixed. V1 the voltages were spiking max.


No, it fixed your issues but not all cards are equal, usually we have to mod some bios for specific issues with some cards!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Different bios and some fixes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it fixed your issues but not all cards are equal, usually we have to mod some bios for specific issues with some cards!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Some people call weak GPU but I have a different opnion about it.

Like Ed said all GPU are different from others and ocability is somethink that one has more headroom the others even bios fix can't make it go further cuz the GPU chip already reached the top of your potential. I have seen some lucky having they GPU fixed with a custom vbios so it may or may not happen to everyone.

Weak GPU = No OC at all. Like only +13 to +26 only. This is weak.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Some people call weak GPU but I have a different opnion about it.
> 
> Like Ed said all GPU are different from others and ocability is somethink that one has more headroom the others even bios fix can't make it go further cuz the GPU chip already reached the top of your potential. I have seen some lucky having they GPU fixed with a custom vbios so it may or may not happen to everyone.
> 
> Weak GPU = No OC at all. Like only +13 to +26 only. This is weak.


Indeed my dear brother! 95% of the users are happy with the bios and all is working well but the exactly same bios that makes 95% happy does not work with the last 5%! Now, taking other issues that the users think its the bios fault ( borked OS, drivers, OC software, unstable GPU, CPU OC but the bios is always to blame) lets take another 4%, leaving 1% of real weak GPU's out there!








For 2 days i was assisting a user in the 780 thread, a failed OC left the card without the ability to flash, after he tried everything, i told him it must be the OS, today he came up with a fresh install and VOILA! the card flashed to skyn3t bios again, and he is happy OCing away to the sunset...








Bottom line is DONT BLAME THE BIOS!!!!!









By the way, you got an interesting email i just sent you Ric!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Some people call weak GPU but I have a different opnion about it.
> 
> Like Ed said all GPU are different from others and ocability is somethink that one has more headroom the others even bios fix can't make it go further cuz the GPU chip already reached the top of your potential. I have seen some lucky having they GPU fixed with a custom vbios so it may or may not happen to everyone.
> 
> Weak GPU = No OC at all. Like only +13 to +26 only. This is weak.


Indeed my dear brother! 95% of the users are happy with the bios and all is working well but the exactly same bios that makes 95% happy does not work with the last 5%! Now, taking other issues that the users think its the bios fault ( borked OS, drivers, OC software, unstable GPU, CPU OC but the bios is always to blame) lets take another 4%, leaving 1% of real weak GPU's out there!








For 2 days i was assisting a user in the 780 thread, a failed OC left the card without the ability to flash, after he tried everything, i told him it must be the OS, today he came up with a fresh install and VOILA! the card flashed to skyn3t bios again, and he is happy OCing away to the sunset...








Bottom line guys is: DONT BLAME THE BIOS!!!!!









By the way, you got an interesting email i just sent you Ric!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Indeed my dear brother! 95% of the users are happy with the bios and all is working well but the exactly same bios that makes 95% happy does not work with the last 5%! Now, taking other issues that the users think its the bios fault ( borked OS, drivers, OC software, unstable GPU, CPU OC but the bios is always to blame) lets take another 4%, leaving 1% of real weak GPU's out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2 days i was assisting a user in the 780 thread, a failed OC left the card without the ability to flash, after he tried everything, i told him it must be the OS, today he came up with a fresh install and VOILA! the card flashed to skyn3t bios again, and he is happy OCing away to the sunset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line guys is: DONT BLAME THE BIOS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you got an interesting email i just sent you Ric!


Wish I could have my rig now just to look very d33p on it.

Damn face won't work on mobile


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Wish I could have my rig now just to look very d33p on it.
> 
> Damn face won't work on mobile


Yeah! i get pissed too when i'm on the phone writting a post!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yeah! i get pissed too when i'm on the phone writting a post!


haha driving home now


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> haha driving home now


I know you are driving home!!!!


----------



## trawetSluaP

Are there any recommended sites for selling a couple of Titan Blacks?


----------



## Silent Scone

eBay?









I had quite a bit of interest for mine on there. I hope you're not selling up for Maxwell! Take it from a fellow prolific onboard-jumper, you might regret it


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Different bios and some fixes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it fixed your issues but not all cards are equal, usually we have to mod some bios for specific issues with some cards!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


yeah thanks anyway. looks like thats the best my cards can do [email protected] a bit upset cause was hoping for 1300mhz. also upsetting part is cpu is also atm cant go further than 4.7ghz superstable. 4.8 to 5ghz only benching/gaming/dayd to day stable but it fails my imc stability test. suspect its my rams rtl's and IOA/IOD is the issue. Eventhough temps max at only 87C on linpack command line and linx/prime at 79C.

i thought v2 was to fix this. ???


would have been sweet to have had the 4.8ghz 1300mhz/8000 sli..

but then again i really have no clue what all these settings are in kepler bios tweaker thingy... normally just use the kepler bios thingy just to see the bios version number.


----------



## spiderxjz82

So what do you all think of these new cards, at all a worthy replacement for a titan, or leave it another gen?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> yeah thanks anyway. looks like thats the best my cards can do [email protected] a bit upset cause was hoping for 1300mhz. also upsetting part is cpu is also atm cant go further than 4.7ghz superstable. 4.8 to 5ghz only benching/gaming/dayd to day stable but it fails my imc stability test. suspect its my rams rtl's and IOA/IOD is the issue. Eventhough temps max at only 87C on linpack command line and linx/prime at 79C.
> i thought v2 was to fix this. ???
> 
> would have been sweet to have had the 4.8ghz 1300mhz/8000 sli..
> but then again i really have no clue what all these settings are in kepler bios tweaker thingy... normally just use the kepler bios thingy just to see the bios version number.


Its an old version, it doesn't read the bios properly!








From my perspective, games are what really counts! (if you are a bencher you switch cards until you find a golden sample) 1200 to 1300 there is less than 5fps average to gain in harsh games!
So, [email protected],175V is very good!, My Titans do [email protected],320V!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its an old version, it doesn't read the bios properly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my perspective, games are what really counts! (if you are a bencher you switch cards until you find a golden sample) 1200 to 1300 there is less than 5fps average to gain in harsh games!
> So, [email protected],175V is very good!, My Titans do [email protected],320V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thats what i have been trying to say to myself
but everytime come into this thread.. see ppl flying at 1300.. ...its like









and then the cpu at 4.7 again. (i encode a lot of blu-rays so every mhz counts)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> So what do you all think of these new cards, at all a worthy replacement for a titan, or leave it another gen?


few ppl ask that in another forum.

My take is

Few years ago. i had my 1200p and 1600p monitor. It wasnt until 7970/680 1080p was conquered. Before ths there wasnt a single card that can power a 1080p at 60fps aka 1800xtx/7900gtx/1950xtx/gtx8800/gtx8800 ultra (murdered by a 8800gt alpha dog single slot card ...epic moment), gtx285,gtx480,gtx580....
Then came the 780 which was no issue for 1200 and a titan/ti/black for 1440p. So the real question is what resolution ure gaming at and what fps you want. If its 4k. Then current gen is not ready for it. So next gen is the way to go. if its 1440p 144mhz. Two titan/ ti / titan black handles it nicely which handles even 3x1080p without any issue.

The drawback of current gen on 780ti is just the 3gb and the titan black price point. So i guess everybody is looking for the next gen to have a 780ti performance with more VRAM.

So what reso you are gaming at. Is price a factor?. Can the current gen cope with that reso. 4k definitely wait for next gen.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> thats what i have been trying to say to myself
> but everytime come into this thread.. see ppl flying at 1300.. ...its like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the cpu at 4.7 again. (i encode a lot of blu-rays so every mhz counts)


I've not seen many Blacks let fly because frankly they're not exactly the most fun things to overclock compared to the Classifieds, but it's the same PCB as the Ti and far from all reference Ti will do 1300 core. It's just luck as always


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> thats what i have been trying to say to myself
> but everytime come into this thread.. see ppl flying at 1300.. ...its like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the cpu at 4.7 again. (i encode a lot of blu-rays so every mhz counts)


YIFY encoding?


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> So what reso you are gaming at. Is price a factor?. Can the current gen cope with that reso. 4k definitely wait for next gen.


I currently run 5760*1080 (3 x 1080 surround) but the decision is whether to upgrade base platform to X99 and the titans to something newer or get some nicer monitors. (I don't think dual Titans can do 3 x 1440 in surround though).


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> YIFY encoding?


No thats lower quality.

Hint from hdt.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I currently run 5760*1080 (3 x 1080 surround) but the decision is whether to upgrade base platform to X99 and the titans to something newer or get some nicer monitors. (I don't think dual Titans can do 3 x 1440 in surround though).


That i think need 4. Its above 4k.
Theres a guy here who did the comparison. Forgot his nick.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> No thats lower quality.
> 
> Hint from hdt.


Its enough for 1080p and if you look at the size it has very good quality!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> few ppl ask that in another forum.
> 
> My take is
> 
> Few years ago. i had my 1200p and 1600p monitor. It wasnt until 7970/680 1080p was conquered. Before ths there wasnt a single card that can power a 1080p at 60fps aka 1800xtx/7900gtx/1950xtx/gtx8800/gtx8800 ultra (murdered by a 8800gt alpha dog single slot card ...epic moment), gtx285,gtx480,gtx580....
> Then came the 780 which was no issue for 1200 and a titan/ti/black for 1440p. So the real question is what resolution ure gaming at and what fps you want. If its 4k. Then current gen is not ready for it. So next gen is the way to go. if its 1440p 144mhz. Two titan/ ti / titan black handles it nicely which handles even 3x1080p without any issue.
> 
> The drawback of current gen on 780ti is just the 3gb and the titan black price point. So i guess everybody is looking for the next gen to have a *780ti performance with more VRAM*.
> 
> So what reso you are gaming at. Is price a factor?. Can the current gen cope with that reso. 4k definitely wait for next gen.


Thats were OC Vanilla Titans come into play. Man now I feel so much better about my purchase of 2 Titans last year.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> eBay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had quite a bit of interest for mine on there. I hope you're not selling up for Maxwell! Take it from a fellow prolific onboard-jumper, you might regret it


I had considered EBay. After P&P and Fees you lose to much money.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its enough for 1080p and if you look at the size it has very good quality!


size n quality debate..Credit more to the blu-ray encoding team.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've not seen many Blacks let fly because frankly they're not exactly the most fun things to overclock compared to the Classifieds, but it's the same PCB as the Ti and far from all reference Ti will do 1300 core. It's just luck as always


N ure lucky with the cpu aswell.

Where art thou god if oc.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> That i think need 4. Its above 4k.
> Theres a guy here who did the comparison. Forgot his nick.


It's also the connectors, I don't think 2 titans have the correct connectors for 3x 1440.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> size n quality debate..Credit more to the blu-ray encoding team.


No debate! im not a purist!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I currently run 5760*1080 (3 x 1080 surround) but the decision is whether to upgrade base platform to X99 and the titans to something newer or get some nicer monitors. (I don't think dual Titans can do 3 x 1440 in surround though).


Sure they can as long as the 1440p monitors have dvi outputs. Each Titan as 2 DVIs each. 2 will be able to run x3 1440 monitors but you will not be able to use MSAA and decreased settings will be needed for new games to achieve decent framerates. I did a 2/3/4 way SLI Titans comparison a while back on 1440p Surround. Realize I used high MSAA on a few games and the Titans were at stock clocks for easy comparison. Decreased settings and OC'd clocks will results in much better fps. http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling


----------



## spiderxjz82

I'm guessing my confusion is that for 120Hz surround, it requires different connections then?

Or maybe I am just completely wrong and I was thinking of when I had the 290s...


----------



## skupples

very hard to resist cashing in the Titans for 1x $999 295x2... Can easily pop them off for $500 a piece w/ waterblocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> size n quality debate..Credit more to the blu-ray encoding team.


No debate! im not a purist!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> very hard to resist cashing in the Titans for 1x $999 295x2... Can easily pop them off for $500 a piece w/ waterblocks.


You will regret it...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> *GTX 980 replaces the GTX 780*
> 
> 
> Chip: GM204 "Maxwell"
> Memory: 4 GB GDDR5, 256bit
> Shader units / TMU / ROP: 2560/160/64
> Fab: 28nm
> Shader model 5.0
> Interface: PCIe 3.0 x16
> Slot: dual-slot
> Power: 2x 6-pins PCIe


If these specs are true, it wont be a hit and run but don't expect a big leap from the 700 to the 900 series









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## VSG

Why not? I thought each Maxwell core was about 35% more powerful compared to a Kepler core? The ROPs are higher too.


----------



## exyia

ok I'm really having a first world problem here

in BF4 (and I think other games, haven't played any other demanding games yet), I need vsync or to cap the frame-rate in order for the game to feel smooth

but the GPU's seem to get bored and very frequently downlock to base clock (928, on original GTX Titans x3). I can increase the resolutionscale to push them harder, but then obviously I get bad dips when the action is heavy

4930k @ 4.5GHz
2400MHz DDR3
GTX Titan Tri-SLi @ 1241MHz Core; 3602MHz Memory (EK blocks, skyn3t bios)
3440x1440

what do us high end guys do? tried vsync in the control panel (both normal and adaptive), tried ingame vsync, tried ingame frame capping. it's extremely smooth and satisfying when vsync'd or capped, but the gpu's keep downclocking to 928MHz and leaves it unprepared for big explosions and such


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why not? I thought each Maxwell core was about 35% more powerful compared to a Kepler core? The ROPs are higher too.


wasn't that an efficiency vs. power thing? ah hell, I don't even remember now...
Either way, a 28nm 980 is going to disappoint. The only good thing about a 28nm maxwell is that the 20nm won't be far behind, but at this point I would be surprised if Nvidia didn't unveil at least 1x 20nm product in the 8xx/9xx (what ever its named) linedup.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'll probably grab a Classified


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> ok I'm really having a first world problem here
> 
> in BF4 (and I think other games, haven't played any other demanding games yet), I need vsync or to cap the frame-rate in order for the game to feel smooth
> 
> but the GPU's seem to get bored and very frequently downlock to base clock (928, on original GTX Titans x3). I can increase the resolutionscale to push them harder, but then obviously I get bad dips when the action is heavy
> 
> 4930k @ 4.5GHz
> 2400MHz DDR3
> GTX Titan Tri-SLi @ 1241MHz Core; 3602MHz Memory (EK blocks, skyn3t bios)
> 3440x1440
> 
> what do us high end guys do? tried vsync in the control panel (both normal and adaptive), tried ingame vsync, tried ingame frame capping. it's extremely smooth and satisfying when vsync'd or capped, but the gpu's keep downclocking to 928MHz and leaves it unprepared for big explosions and such


Got the same monitor. Same issue on my two cards. Getting asus gsync.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why not? I thought each Maxwell core was about 35% more powerful compared to a Kepler core? The ROPs are higher too.


Think on Maxwell as a more efficient Kepler even on lower nodes fabrication, its 35% more efficient but you will see the Super "Kepler" AKA [email protected]/20mn next year!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wasn't that an efficiency vs. power thing? ah hell, I don't even remember now...
> Either way, a 28nm 980 is going to disappoint. The only good thing about a 28nm maxwell is that the 20nm won't be far behind, but at this point I would be surprised if Nvidia didn't unveil at least 1x 20nm product in the 8xx/9xx (what ever its named) linedup.


Yes, 980 will be replacing 780, Its faster than the 780 and bites 780Ti heels in every aspect! 20mn right now its very expensive for the yields, as the "workable" chips percentage coming out of the waffer are low and as a result would be extremely expensive to make cards based on those chips!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Think on Maxwell as a more efficient Kepler even on lower nodes fabrication, its 35% more efficient but you will see the Super "Kepler" AKA [email protected]/20mn next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 980 will be replacing 780, Its faster than the 780 and bites 780Ti heels in every aspect! 20mn right now its very expensive for the yields, as the "workable" chips percentage coming out of the waffer are low and as a result would be extremely expensive to make cards based on those chips!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


As you may have read I'm (regretfully) selling my Titan Blacks to downgrade to a cheaper single GPU.

I was considering the 780 or a 290 but with the imminent announcement of the 900 series, specifically the 980 I take it holding out for the release is the smart idea?

Secondly, how long does it take the likes of ASUS, EVGA and MSI to release their custom cooled cards?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> As you may have read I'm (regretfully) selling my Titan Blacks to downgrade to a cheaper single GPU.
> I was considering the 780 or a 290 but with the imminent announcement of the 900 series, specifically the 980 I take it holding out for the release is the smart idea?
> Secondly, how long does it take the likes of ASUS, EVGA and MSI to release their custom cooled cards?


There are times in our lives that its like the saying: "When the going gets tough the tough gets going" Just be positive, everything will be alright!








Get the GTX980 then! Only in the case of having no card of upgrading from a lesser card (600 series) i advise on the purchase like in your case, as IMO it's just a side grade of the actual 700 series!

BUT... ( you knew there was a but coming right?







)

What if the 980 suffers from the same voltage lock than the 780Ti? I'm coming close to break the voltage lock on the 780Ti (if ever, the more i dig the more i believe its software, not hardware...) but its not a guarantee that it will be working in the 980...
With the 780 you can always under water go crazy on the clocks... And a used 780 will be cheaper that the GTX980 for sure...

My advice is sell the cards and wait for the release, then do the math!








But don't stop coming here and say hi to us all!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Got the same monitor. Same issue on my two cards. Getting asus gsync.


Lcd's are notorious for bad timing/pixel response with ips's being the worst. Particularly with ips's are how they handle blanking periods (which are important for creating smooth crisp moving images), with one frame bleeding over to the next as it transitions and no clear defined blank, some lcd's use a strobing backlight to try and replicate crt like performace but none as of yet are on par with crt's, they may come close but they just aren't as good. I'm hopefull about the asus swift but skeptical as well having been burned by lcd's already. Currently running a 120 hertz/fps 1440p ips, my 85 hertz crt blows this ips out of the ******* water, its really no contest. A cheap solution to the problem is get a crt an expensive one dlp projector.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are times in our lives that its like the saying: "When the going gets tough the tough gets going" Just be positive, everything will be alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the GTX980 then! Only in the case of having no card of upgrading from a lesser card (600 series) i advise on the purchase like in your case, as IMO it's just a side grade of the actual 700 series!
> 
> BUT... ( you knew there was a but coming right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *What if the 980 suffers from the same voltage lock than the 780Ti? I'm coming close to break the voltage lock on the 780Ti (if ever, the more i dig the more i believe its software, not hardware...) but its not a guarantee that it will be working in the 980...*
> With the 780 you can always under water go crazy on the clocks... And a used 780 will be cheaper that the GTX980 for sure...
> 
> My advice is sell the cards and wait for the release, then do the math!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't stop coming here and say hi to us all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


This is why i believe that the regular Titan is still the best card for Watercooling and volt modding, then comes the 780. The Black and Ti are great but without the Voltage hack they are only second best to the other cards in my opinion.

I hope you crack it Ed, if anyone can you can and i believe that you will crack it!









Do you think that the extra 2 phases can be turned on before the powerdraw hits 70-80% load?
What about changing or adding more registers to turn on these 2 phases? Turning on or changing D3 ie: as i understand its for Security maybe something to do with this?


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a hinderance but there are still every few instances where an overvolted titan / GTX will be quicker than an overclocked Ti / Black

Seen enough original Titans clocked at 1300-1350 in the bench threads to say that for certain


----------



## V3teran

Agent A01 has his Titan clocked at 1472mhz at 1.45v for 24/7 use hence why in my opinion with good watercooling and a volt mod its the best card out there by alongway.
Occam has his at 1400mhz at only 1.40v, definitely more potential there.
On air though i think its not that good with its low core clock at stock only really maxxing out around 1150 - 1200 tops.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> This is why i believe that the regular Titan is still the best card for Watercooling and volt modding, then comes the 780. The Black and Ti are great but without the Voltage hack they are only second best to the other cards in my opinion.
> I hope you crack it Ed, if anyone can you can and i believe that you will crack it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that the extra 2 phases can be turned on before the powerdraw hits 70-80% load?
> What about changing or adding more registers to turn on these 2 phases? Turning on or changing D3 ie: as i understand its for Security maybe something to do with this?


Thanks for the confidence vote but i found out that straight (hardware) tampering with the voltage controller you can adjust any kind of voltage (up to 1,6V of course) but setting the same values through software ( I2C bus) gives issues starting from 1,212V depending on the cards leakage, so, i believe its really a driver lock somehow OR its the voltage controller programming... ( yes it can be programmed from factory)
And if you think that a pre 780Ti release driver will work, think again, 90% of the sites do not store the drivers, they are linked to nvidia servers...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a hinderance but there are still every few instances where an overvolted titan / GTX will be quicker than an overclocked Ti / Black
> Seen enough original Titans clocked at 1300-1350 in the bench threads to say that for certain


Indeed...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> There are times in our lives that its like the saying: "When the going gets tough the tough gets going" Just be positive, everything will be alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the GTX980 then! Only in the case of having no card of upgrading from a lesser card (600 series) i advise on the purchase like in your case, as IMO it's just a side grade of the actual 700 series!
> 
> BUT... ( you knew there was a but coming right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> What if the 980 suffers from the same voltage lock than the 780Ti? I'm coming close to break the voltage lock on the 780Ti (if ever, the more i dig the more i believe its software, not hardware...) but its not a guarantee that it will be working in the 980...
> With the 780 you can always under water go crazy on the clocks... And a used 780 will be cheaper that the GTX980 for sure...
> 
> My advice is sell the cards and wait for the release, then do the math!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't stop coming here and say hi to us all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


You can't get rid of me that easy.

I'll sell the cards and wait to see what the 900 Series offers as you suggest.

If I do decide to stick with the 780 is there a particular manufacturer you'd recommend?


----------



## mossberg385t

Any one have suggestions for aftermarket titan coolers. I don't have the funds to do a full custom loop right now but it he ref cooler sounds like a vacuum cleaner while I'm rendering (I have it at80% because it's keeps the card at 65C) it's an OG evga titan SC


----------



## VSG

EVGA sells an ACX cooler for the Titan.


----------



## djriful

there are no more vanilla titan for sell and mine is still on 10 years warrantee leash lol.


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> EVGA sells an ACX cooler for the Titan.


Will the titan black ACX work with OG Titan?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Will the titan black ACX work with OG Titan?


Not as far as I know- different PCB on both. Send an email to Jayson ([email protected]) and see if he has some he can sell for the original Titan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> there are no more vanilla titan for sell and mine is still on 10 years warrantee leash lol.


No more BNIB units, you mean?

The Ebay prices for Vanilla Titans is still at a point where i'm very tempted to sell, as those prices will PLUMMET once 8xx/9xx releases... The question would then be what do I grab if I do decide to sell the Titans BEFORE Maxwell drops... 290X lightnings look good, and the 295x2 with the Eyefinity overhaul can't be any worse than running 2x Titans... Hell, most reports state that Xfire + Eyefinity is much smoother than SLi+Surround, when comparing Gk110 w/ Hawaii.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not as far as I know- different PCB on both. Send an email to Jayson ([email protected]) and see if he has some he can sell for the original Titan.


I never did see anyone do a comparison on the actual screw formats for the PCB... Seems like the Titan Black cooler would be compatible, IF the PCB hole placement is the same, under the assumption that the height of the extra VRMs isn't any different from Vanilla titan.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> You can't get rid of me that easy.
> 
> I'll sell the cards and wait to see what the 900 Series offers as you suggest.
> 
> If I do decide to stick with the 780 is there a particular manufacturer you'd recommend?


*EVGA* all the way!









People reading my posts when i mention EVGA will think: "This guy must be on a sponsorship or something to be advising EVGA to everyone..."








Right? @EVGA-JacobF








No, i just state the truth, EVGA is the best around and, no, i do not work for EVGA either!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *EVGA* all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People reading my posts when i mention EVGA will think: "This guy must be on a sponsorship or something to be advising EVGA to everyone..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right? @EVGA-JacobF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i just state the truth, EVGA is the best around and, no, i do not work for EVGA either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


If only! I have seen people with EVGA sponsorships that do zero trumpeting, while you, my self, and many others sit here fruitless. Ohwellz, its truth. EVGA service is #1.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Any one have suggestions for aftermarket titan coolers. I don't have the funds to do a full custom loop right now but it he ref cooler sounds like a vacuum cleaner while I'm rendering (I have it at80% because it's keeps the card at 65C) it's an OG evga titan SC


I use a custom aio mount. Only full tilt does my fan rev up to a noticeable volume, the blower fan would happily stay at 20% but I run a custom fan profile so it ramps up to 70% when gaming, I like to know my power delivery is staying cool. There are a number of methods to mount a aio and it can be very cheap depending on your method. For stock bios and normal clock speeds it was fantastic .... and quiet


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I love my EVGA Titans! Great cards and a great company!


----------



## skupples

http://www.overclock.net/t/1511703/vc-gtx-980-benches/0_100

look at this joke... 2x 980, still not as fast as 295x2... Now i REALLY want to scrap the 3x titans for 1x 295x2!!! My STH10 sure will look empty


----------



## Panther Al

I second EVGA - Whilst my original Titans are ASUS, the Black I picked up is EVGA, and everything I have done regarding to the brands tells me EVGA is the best.

Now if only EVGA was willing to swap out my ASUS Titans with EVGA ones....


----------



## provost

Nvidia has become pretty "private equity-esque" slick in its approach to its customers...








This is great for its stakeholders, as it should be.... Lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No more BNIB units, you mean?
> 
> The Ebay prices for Vanilla Titans is still at a point where i'm very tempted to sell, as those prices will PLUMMET once 8xx/9xx releases... The question would then be what do I grab if I do decide to sell the Titans BEFORE Maxwell drops... 290X lightnings look good, and the 295x2 with the Eyefinity overhaul can't be any worse than running 2x Titans... Hell, most reports state that Xfire + Eyefinity is much smoother than SLi+Surround, when comparing Gk110 w/ Hawaii.


True, if I ever want a second GPU (example). It would be a hard to get the same EK Block as well. The EK block is EoL, tough find.

About EVGA, customer services and RMA. They are also the first to get new GPU releases.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I love my EVGA Titans! Great cards and a great company!


+1


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> True, if I ever want a second GPU (example). It would be a hard to get the same EK Block as well. The EK block is EoL, tough find.
> 
> About EVGA, customer services and RMA. They are also the first to get new GPU releases.


Block for what? An original Titan? I was under the impression the newer Ti / Black variant fits just fine


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *EVGA* all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People reading my posts when i mention EVGA will think: "This guy must be on a sponsorship or something to be advising EVGA to everyone..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right? @EVGA-JacobF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i just state the truth, EVGA is the best around and, no, i do not work for EVGA either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Well this decision is going to more difficult that I had imagined.

I do love EVGA and their 780 Classified is £400 which is about the amount I was going to spend. However... After reading reviews of the PNY 780 Pure Performance I'm starting to sway that way, especially seeing as it's only £335, or the 780 HOF Edition that the review sample hit over 1300Mhz on air for £400! Then lastly their is the Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X which is going for just £260!!!

I'm so indecisive! Haha.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> True, if I ever want a second GPU (example). It would be a hard to get the same EK Block as well. The EK block is EoL, tough find.
> 
> About EVGA, customer services and RMA. They are also the first to get new GPU releases.
> 
> 
> 
> Block for what? An original Titan? I was under the impression the newer Ti / Black variant fits just fine
Click to expand...

Yes, but it will end up a different look. The one I have is: EK-FC Titan SE - Nickel

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-se-nickel.html


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Well this decision is going to more difficult that I had imagined.
> 
> I do love EVGA and their 780 Classified is £400 which is about the amount I was going to spend. However... After reading reviews of the PNY 780 Pure Performance I'm starting to sway that way, especially seeing as it's only £335, or the 780 HOF Edition that the review sample hit over 1300Mhz on air for £400! Then lastly their is the Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X which is going for just £260!!!
> 
> I'm so indecisive! Haha.


Don't trust everything your read... specially reviews made with golden samples or in other way biased, speaking of it, Classys are binned...








I always take reviews with a pinch of salt, specially when i see things differently here at OCN many times...
My opinion is go for EVGA, best service after purchase ever!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't trust everything your read... specially reviews made with golden samples or in other way biased, speaking of it, Classys are binned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always take reviews with a pinch of salt, specially when i see things differently here at OCN many times...
> My opinion is go for EVGA, best service after purchase ever!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yeah especially most of the cards AT reviews..
Heck their gtx480 stock card was epic.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've never seen a review site push a GPU to the limit. Which is weird because most are keen to push CPU to their T-Junction

Guru3D are probably the best for overclocking


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't trust everything your read... specially reviews made with golden samples or in other way biased, speaking of it, Classys are binned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always take reviews with a pinch of salt, specially when i see things differently here at OCN many times...
> My opinion is go for EVGA, best service after purchase ever!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ok, so one more question!

I'm playing with a single 1080p monitor. Is a 780 the right choice or would you advise something more or less powerful?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Ok, so one more question!
> 
> I'm playing with a single 1080p monitor. Is a 780 the right choice or would you advise something more or less powerful?


My (2) Titans drive (3) 1080p 144hz monitors! So, i am inclined to say yes! specially a card that can overvolt by factory!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My (2) Titans drive (3) 1080p 144hz monitors! So, i am inclined to say yes! specially a card that can overvolt by factory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Ok, thanks for all your help! I've now just spotted the 780 Lightining, which matches my mobo... I hate having too many choices.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *THIS VOLT MOD DOES NOT WORK WITH THE 780TI*
> 
> Unzip it to the start up folder you just opened!
> 
> Double click LLC-0.EXE! from now on everytime you start your computer this exe will execute and disable the LLC for your cards!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


bitdefender says its a Trojan. so...what now?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Block for what? An original Titan? I was under the impression the newer Ti / Black variant fits just fine


Was this ever confirmed? DerickWM was quite the dick to me when I was trying to find out if it would fit on vanilla titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> bitdefender says its a Trojan. so...what now?


false flag.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> bitdefender says its a Trojan. so...what now?


Did you just join to make this post.








I am pretty sure Occam/sky are not recommending Trojans


----------



## skupples

Zawarudo tool can false flag as malware, nothing to worry about.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Don't trust everything your read... specially reviews made with golden samples or in other way biased, speaking of it, Classys are binned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always take reviews with a pinch of salt, specially when i see things differently here at OCN many times...
> My opinion is go for EVGA, best service after purchase ever!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so one more question!
> 
> I'm playing with a single 1080p monitor. Is a 780 the right choice or would you advise something more or less powerful?
Click to expand...

Any cards can drive 1080p today. Newer GPU are aiming for 4k now.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Was this ever confirmed? DerickWM was quite the dick to me when I was trying to find out if it would fit on vanilla titan.
> false flag.


780ti EK blocks fit the vanilla Titan. Im currently running them On my cards.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 780ti EK blocks fit the vanilla Titan. Im currently running them On my cards.


So i wonder what all that stink was from DerickWM when I was trying to figure this out... I'm sure a few people remember it.

From what I remember, the VRM cold plate is slightly longer, and that was pretty much the only difference between the two blocks.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> bitdefender says its a Trojan. so...what now?


Uninstall bitdefender...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Did you just join to make this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure Occam/sky are not recommending Trojans


Oh but we are...







We are doing a bot net with our bios and tools to control the world...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So i wonder what all that stink was from DerickWM when I was trying to figure this out... I'm sure a few people remember it.
> From what I remember, the VRM cold plate is slightly longer, and that *was pretty much the only difference between the two blocks*.


And it is...the problem was the other way around, the regular blocks on the 780Ti, didnt have enough surface fro the mosfets!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall bitdefender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but we are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing a bot net with our bios and tools to control the world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is...the problem was the other way around, the regular blocks on the 780Ti, didnt have enough surface fro the mosfets!


mhm, and a less modest version of me would go dig up all the posts where Bneg, Derick, & the rest of the Goon Squad ridiculed me for thinking that 780Ti blocks would fit in Vanilla titans.


----------



## djriful

Screw BitDefender, nothing but bugs and causes to use my connection 100% bandwidth for no reason. Yeah it download something for the entire day, and I realized it was the bitdefender stuck in a loop of downloading I don't know what. 30gb...

Contacted BD and supports just plain suck.

Now:

MS Defender + Malwarebyte Pro


----------



## Dyaems

Semi OT: does updating Afterburner 3.0 to 4.0 won't cause any issues? anyone updated their Afterburner?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Semi OT: does updating Afterburner 3.0 to 4.0 won't cause any issues? anyone updated their Afterburner?


Sure! *It unlocks your Titan to Titan Black*...








Not really... just kidding!!!








Go right ahead, no issues in my system!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure! *It unlocks your Titan to Titan Black*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really... just kidding!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go right ahead, no issues in my system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Okay, thanks!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Uninstall bitdefender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but we are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing a bot net with our bios and tools to control the world...


Controlling the world, eh? Well, get in line, and take a number, there are plenty who are well ahead of you in pursuit of this noble goal.
















All kidding aside, just in case someone is new here, this is a false flag, as mentioned above.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure! *It unlocks your Titan to Titan Black*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really... just kidding!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go right ahead, no issues in my system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


you will be happy to hear that I couldn't stomach selling my Titans... I listed them @ $625 a piece on Ebay, received multiple offers within hours, the highest being $1621 for all three, but I ended up closing the auctions as I can't seem to part my self with GK110 just yet. What i DID decide to do is sell a single card, hopefully @ $600-$650, then stash that money away until Titans drop down to ~$400-$450 here in the next 3-6 weeks, then grab another one so that i'm back at 3.


----------



## provost

Seems like a good call Skupples. You have just created a hedge.








But, I may be biased, as I can't seem to part with my Titans either..
(Partly because I have no clue how to sell my hardware, so I just keep accumulating .. Lol)
I need to change this or my habit will become a problem









Anyway, I hear ya on the 295x2.... let's how the new generation turns out, it will be "interesting". ...lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you will be happy to hear that I couldn't stomach selling my Titans... I listed them @ $625 a piece on Ebay, received multiple offers within hours, the highest being $1621 for all three, but I ended up closing the auctions as I can't seem to part my self with GK110 just yet. What i DID decide to do is sell a single card, hopefully @ $600-$650, then stash that money away until Titans drop down to ~$400-$450 here in the next 3-6 weeks, then grab another one so that i'm back at 3.


You hopeless "titie" lover you...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Seems like a good call Skupples. You have just created a hedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I may be biased, as I can't seem to part with my Titans either..
> (Partly because I have no clue how to sell my hardware, so I just keep accumulating .. Lol)
> *I need to change this or my habit will become a problem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hear ya on the 295x2.... let's how the new generation turns out, it will be "interesting". ...lol


You can always open a museum...









I cant part with "them" (.)ans too, as i have (2) = (.)an + (.)an !









Joking aside i will only "jump" on Volta not Maxwell but i will eventually have to get one Maxwell card to mod!... or two...


----------



## djriful

Afterburner 4.0? Dam I am out of the loop about it. What's new?

edit: sweet nice layered graph finally. it was painfully long scroll with 12 threads + 12 threads cpu usage. lol


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You hopeless "titie" lover you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always open a museum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant part with "them" (.)ans too, as i have (2) = (.)an + (.)an !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside i will only "jump" on Volta not Maxwell but i will eventually have to get one Maxwell card to mod!... or two...


You mean a mausoleum, not a museum, where my hardware will go to die, if I never sell it...









This generation would be just a meh jump in performance from Gk110, but the next could be more appealing, as long as both Nvidia/AMD still care enough about the consumer desktop market....lol


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Screw BitDefender, nothing but bugs and causes to use my connection 100% bandwidth for no reason. Yeah it download something for the entire day, and I realized it was the bitdefender stuck in a loop of downloading I don't know what. 30gb...
> 
> Contacted BD and supports just plain suck.
> 
> Now:
> 
> MS Defender + Malwarebyte Pro


I have bitdefender on my 3 home pc's and we have it on 57 pcs at work and in 7 years of running it, I've never ran into 1 problem. And thats systems that are being worked on 24/7.... you're experience would not be the norm.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I have bitdefender on my 3 home pc's and we have it on 57 pcs at work and in 7 years of running it, I've never ran into 1 problem. And thats systems that are being worked on 24/7.... you're experience would not be the norm.


I only had 1 real problem with nvidia drivers in close to 8 years! Does that make nvidia drivers ok for everybody? And the problems people report not real?
Our bios work for 95% of users and everyone is happy, but the other 5% that report problems? Not real also?
Of course not! Nobody can expect some software to work 100% of times in 100% of given systems!
Bitdefender is an average antivirus, with a high false positives hit! And by the way has a certain "dislike" for some ASUS motherboard drivers...








And yes, i have worked with all antivirus software more than 20 years now, bitdefender since AVX days...







Still today i'm very close to the computer industry as you may notice!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## pphx459

Guys, just been reading back a few pages, way too many pages for me to keep going atm so I figured i ask real quick

From what I've gathered, Titan black
voltage cannot be unlocked ATM
Clock per clock 1150 on TB is the same as what on og Titan? 1200?
What's a reasonable oc on TB?

I got a good deal on some TB's, wondering if I should "upgrade"








Was also wondering if I could possibly add a Third TB to my two og titans
Lastly, if I wanted to put an Ek block on it, would the 780ti block work?

Thanks


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Guys, just been reading back a few pages, way too many pages for me to keep going atm so I figured i ask real quick
> 
> From what I've gathered, Titan black
> voltage cannot be unlocked ATM
> Clock per clock 1150 on TB is the same as what on og Titan? 1200?
> What's a reasonable oc on TB?
> 
> I got a good deal on some TB's, wondering if I should "upgrade"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also wondering if I could possibly add a Third TB to my two og titans
> Lastly, if I wanted to put an Ek block on it, would the 780ti block work?
> 
> Thanks


_"From what I've gathered, Titan black
voltage cannot be unlocked ATM"_

*Yes, its locked to 1,212V ATM!*

_"Clock per clock 1150 on TB is the same as what on og Titan? 1200?"_

*Clock for clock Titan Black or 780Ti (same cards except for extra memory in TB) is roughly 8% faster than regular Titan but almost any Titan can get anywhere a TB or a 780Ti go easily with a voltmod!







*

_"What's a reasonable oc on TB?"_

*Every card is different and OC's different, but 1200mhz average is very common, perhaps even a tad higher!*

_"I got a good deal on some TB's, wondering if I should "upgrade"







"_

*Upgrade for a side grade? Or ask the Silicon "gods" to give you good OC ability's? Its really up to you to decide!*

_"Was also wondering if I could possibly add a Third TB to my two og titans"_

*Of course you can but it won't SLI, if it is what you are hinting!*

_"Lastly, if I wanted to put an Ek block on it, would the 780ti block work?"_

*Yes, it will work! 780Ti EK blocks fit the Regular Titan but not the other way around due to VRM's differences (extra Mosfets)*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd love to see a few benchmark results where clock for clock an original Titan is faster than a Black


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd love to see a few benchmark results where clock for clock an original Titan is faster than a Black


Only in an alternate reality...









"Clock for clock Titan Black or 780Ti (same cards except for extra memory in TB) is roughly *8% faster than regular Titan* but almost any Titan can get anywhere a TB or a 780Ti go easily with a voltmod!"

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah man, I've yet to see that. What does a Titan do with 1.3v - 1.35v? 1300-1350 core-ish?

Then again...

Drivers have a lot to do with it too









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1865000/fs/2658939

That kind of defeats my own point but there we are









Most of the game benchmarks I've seen a Titan will fall behind even when 'heavily' overclocked at 1.3v, but it's only by a ball hair. As above


----------



## V3teran

Ive been using Bitdefender for years, no problems here. It also has an awarded certification from Virus Bulletin and West Coast Labs for its Anti virus signatures and detection rate. This is no easy task to be awarded these certificates. I do not get any false positives while using it with any software downloaded from this website so its strange that some other people do. What you can do is turn off active virus control in the Protection settings or set it to low level ie: permissive to stop any false positives.

No1.
http://internet-security-suite-review.toptenreviews.com/

Also you can get a free 6 months (180 days) of Bitdefender absolutely free with no restrictions!
This is part of a company promotion.
Found this...

Complimentary license keys for BitDefender Internet Security 2015 (x86/x64)
*BITDEFENDER INTERNET SECURITY 2015*: Absolutely FULL & FREE for *180* Days without any restriction.

http://www.bitdefender.com/media/html/60-second/index.html
http://www.bitdefender.com/oneclick/
http://www.bitdefender.com/media/html/stacksocial/

Complimentary license keys for BitDefender Total Security 2015 (x86/x64)
*BITDEFENDER TOTAL SECURITY 2015*: Absolutely FULL & FREE for *90* Days without any restriction
http://www.bitdefender.com/media/html/facebook-promotion/

After having claimed and obtained your promotional key, please keep in mind that you have 30 days to activate your product with said key.

You can view the original thread here.
http://forums.guru3d.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=4837730


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah man, I've yet to see that. What does a Titan do with 1.3v - 1.35v? 1300-1350 core-ish?
> Then again...
> Drivers have a lot to do with it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1865000/fs/2658939
> That kind of defeats my own point but there we are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the game benchmarks I've seen a Titan will fall behind even when 'heavily' overclocked at 1.3v, but it's only by a ball hair. As above


Same clocks will always fall under the 8-10% due to the cuda cores difference but how many GTX780Ti you think are out there that can hit those coreish you say the Titans hit?
with the volt mod any Titan/780 can hit or over 1300mhz with 1,30V - 1,35V!

Your own firestrike benches set the cards apart only by 33 points in the graphics score : 14266.0 -14233.0 = 33 points and 1-2 FPS!









IMO is still a very valid card (780/780Ti relative side grades at best in terms of performance) even with the new Maxwells on the way! I will only upgrade from my Titans on Volta architecture, but eventually will have to get a Maxwell for modding purposes!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Ive been using Bitdefender for years, no problems here. It also has an awarded certification from Virus Bulletin and West Coast Labs for its Anti virus signatures and detection rate. This is no easy task to be awarded these certificates. I do not get any false positives while using it with any software downloaded from this website so its strange that some other people do. What you can do is turn off active virus control in the Protection settings or set it to low level ie: permissive to stop any false positives.
> No1.
> http://internet-security-suite-review.toptenreviews.com/
> Also you can get a free 6 months (180 days) of Bitdefender absolutely free with no restrictions!
> This is part of a company promotion.
> Found this...
> Complimentary license keys for BitDefender Internet Security 2015 (x86/x64)
> *BITDEFENDER INTERNET SECURITY 2015*: Absolutely FULL & FREE for *180* Days without any restriction.
> http://www.bitdefender.com/media/html/60-second/index.html
> http://www.bitdefender.com/oneclick/
> http://www.bitdefender.com/media/html/stacksocial/
> Complimentary license keys for BitDefender Total Security 2015 (x86/x64)
> *BITDEFENDER TOTAL SECURITY 2015*: Absolutely FULL & FREE for *90* Days without any restriction
> http://www.bitdefender.com/media/html/facebook-promotion/
> After having claimed and obtained your promotional key, please keep in mind that you have 30 days to activate your product with said key.
> You can view the original thread here.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=4837730


Don't get me wrong but for me antivirus has always been like the "Car of the year" thing! Every year one of them wins all the prizes and is the best in everything ( $$$ rolling and marketing at its best) but still i always hear lots of complains from either software! This is my personal opinion as i never used any antivirus on any of my personal computers and never had any problem, (personal linux server firewall...







) but i understand that for many persons that think that the web is a kindergarden cakewalk fairy ride and dont have a clue on what is out there really need an antivirus for sure!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Same clocks will always fall under the 8-10% due to the cuda cores difference b*ut how many GTX780Ti you think are out there that can hit those coreish you say the Titans hit?*
> with the volt mod any Titan/780 can hit or over 1300mhz with 1,30V - 1,35V!
> 
> Your own firestrike benches set the cards apart only by 33 points in the graphics score : 14266.0 -14233.0 = 33 points and 1-2 FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO is still a very valid card (780/780Ti relative side grades at best in terms of performance) even with the new Maxwells on the way! I will only upgrade from my Titans on Volta architecture, but eventually will have to get a Maxwell for modding purposes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occamrazor


Not sure, impossible to say for sure! About as many as there are Blacks that will do the same?









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3771650?

With use of your BIOS, naturally









EDIT:

This was my first run on the 5960 with 1300 core over each. Try doing that on one PSU with three original Titans 24/7









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3952340?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure, impossible to say for sure! About as many as there are Blacks that will do the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3771650?
> With use of your BIOS, naturally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> This was my first run on the 5960 with 1300 core over each. Try doing that on one PSU with three original Titans 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3952340?


That is just the thing, only a few TB/780Ti, lets throw a number (a very nice one) for the sake of the argument:

40% TitanB/780Ti reach 1300mhz!
90% Titans reach 1300mhz! (With volt mod)

Bottom line is GK110 B1 revision is better binned than A1 so it reaches higher clocks with less voltage but the Titan with the voltmod is a very able and lasting card looking at the preliminary GTX980 numbers!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Basically, yes! I was just throwing my numbers in. I've said before though, the Black is most certainly not a worthy upgrade - a side grade as you so magestically put it









That said, I'm more than happy being able to run 1300 core over three, but they do seem to go far, far better once on water as we well know by now

Here is hoping the greenlight program dies with Maxwell


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Basically, yes! I was just throwing my numbers in. I've said before though, the Black is most certainly not a worthy upgrade - a side grade as you so magestically put it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I'm more than happy being able to run 1300 core over three, but they do seem to go far, far better once on water as we well know by now
> *Here is hoping the greenlight program dies with Maxwell*


Not a chance! Probably will get worse if chips become highly overclockable...









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Same clocks will always fall under the 8-10% due to the cuda cores difference but how many GTX780Ti you think are out there that can hit those coreish you say the Titans hit?
> with the volt mod any Titan/780 can hit or over 1300mhz with 1,30V - 1,35V!
> 
> Your own firestrike benches set the cards apart only by 33 points in the graphics score : 14266.0 -14233.0 = 33 points and 1-2 FPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO is still a very valid card (780/780Ti relative side grades at best in terms of performance) even with the new Maxwells on the way! I will only upgrade from my Titans on Volta architecture, but eventually will have to get a Maxwell for modding purposes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong but for me antivirus has always been like the "Car of the year" thing! Every year one of them wins all the prizes and is the best in everything ( $$$ rolling and marketing at its best) but still i always hear lots of complains from either software! This is my personal opinion as i never used any antivirus on any of my personal computers and never had any problem, (personal linux server firewall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but i understand that for many persons that think that the web is a kindergarden cakewalk fairy ride and dont have a clue on what is out there really need an antivirus for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yeah ok fair enough, people can try it for free anyhow if they want too anyhow so no harm done and no money lost!









Tbh ive thought about getting 3 regular Titans myself and volt modding them, best card out there atm on water anyhow. I will wait for GM200 and if it cannot beat the regular Titans speed then ill deffo go for the Titans.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So i wonder what all that stink was from DerickWM when I was trying to figure this out... I'm sure a few people remember it.
> 
> From what I remember, the VRM cold plate is slightly longer, and that was pretty much the only difference between the two blocks.


He probably wasn't sure, and having a bad day. I remember lol.

Yeah, the vrm plates are just longer. EK Titan block won't work with 780ti, but 780ti block will work on Titan and 780 reference boards.


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

thanks gurus! flashed my vbios instead.

nooby question:

A. guys. last thing. I have a zotac 780 reference. 1st edition and was wondering if I could use rev.3 gtx 780 reference vbios? with water cooling (ek-fc titan block) I successfully flashed this card to rev.2 and was wondering if I can also flash it to rev. 3 reference design to add more juice. is it possible?

B. can i activate the voltmod with an installed rev.2 reference vbios? if so, can i also do this with a rev. 3?

Many thanks and reps to the best of you. thank you very much!


----------



## XMDINIGHTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XMDINIGHTX*
> 
> thanks gurus! flashed my vbios instead.
> 
> nooby question:
> 
> A. guys. last thing. I have a zotac 780 reference. 1st edition and was wondering if I could use rev.3 gtx 780 reference vbios? with water cooling (ek-fc titan block) I successfully flashed this card to rev.2 and was wondering if I can also flash it to rev. 3 reference design to add more juice. is it possible?
> 
> B. can i activate the voltmod with an installed rev.2 reference vbios? if so, can i also do this with a rev. 3?
> 
> Many thanks and reps to the best of you. thank you very much!


woops. double post. I am kinda new to this forum and ive noticed that I have no delete post button. my bad. sorry guys. please remove both. I got the answer in the other side. again. my apologies.


----------



## Andr3 22

I guys! I have a Zotac titan black... I need a specific bios mod or I can flash it with Asus or Evga bios posted on occam sig.?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3 22*
> 
> I guys! I have a Zotac titan black... I need a specific bios mod or I can flash it with Asus or Evga bios posted on occam sig.?


Send me your bios!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Andr3 22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Send me your bios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Send it!


----------



## Nytestryke

Apologies for the delay in testing that Titan Black HC bios, I just got around to it and the results so far are pretty impressive. I haven't had the opportunity to play with memory too much, but I started artifacting at 1410 Core. I'm really thinking this card has more to offer, I'm going to really get into it tomorrow to see if I can go further. I would really enjoy some other titan black benchmarks to compare with (you can't filter out TB's on 3dmark







).

This is with @skyn3t's latest bios for the Hydrocopper.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2722991
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uny7q


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Apologies for the delay in testing that Titan Black HC bios, I just got around to it and the results so far are pretty impressive. I haven't had the opportunity to play with memory too much, but I started artifacting at 1410 Core. I'm really thinking this card has more to offer, I'm going to really get into it tomorrow to see if I can go further. I would really enjoy some other titan black benchmarks to compare with (you can't filter out TB's on 3dmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> This is with @skyn3t's latest bios for the Hydrocopper.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2722991
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uny7q


Nice clock, wish i can hit that high but i don't feel like to.


----------



## Nytestryke

I'd ideally like to get into the top 100 for Firestrike Extreme single cards, It's disappointing to see so few titans and all those Tis in there.

Slightly OT, but I have always an an issue with 3dmark by where I fail a run and each additional run fails despite me dropping clocks back to previously passable speeds. It doesn't have anything to do with thermals because the card never sees above 38C (and the CPU isn't much higher), it seems like some sort of driver/windows crash loop that attempts to safeguard the gpu from loads based on that first failed run.


----------



## pphx459

Thanks occam! That's unfortunate, no tri sli with two titans and a third black, thought it'd be possible.
Damn silent, that's nice, all three of your blacks hit over 1300. Curious how much power does your new setup draw on full load?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> Apologies for the delay in testing that Titan Black HC bios, I just got around to it and the results so far are pretty impressive. I haven't had the opportunity to play with memory too much, but I started artifacting at 1410 Core. I'm really thinking this card has more to offer, I'm going to really get into it tomorrow to see if I can go further. I would really enjoy some other titan black benchmarks to compare with (you can't filter out TB's on 3dmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> This is with @skyn3t's latest bios for the Hydrocopper.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2722991
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uny7q


Nice! Dude your cpu is letting that score down give it to me









I get around 6400 with my 4960 with 1340 core. See if you can get 2100 on the memory or higher. Two out of three of mine will do it no problem.


----------



## Nytestryke

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice! Dude your cpu is letting that score down give it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get around 6400 with my 4960 with 1340 core
> Nice! Dude your cpu is letting that score down give it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get around 6400 with my 4960 with 1340 core. See if you can get 2100 on the memory or higher. Two out of three of mine will do it no problem.


Ah thanks, I wasn't sure whether the cpu was bottlenecking. Problem is I'm not sure I'll see higher than 4.6 stable based on previous clocks (4.5 @1.296 atm), going to work on the memory tomorrow and see if I can go higher.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not a bottleneck just the sub 17k physics score is holding you back. Your graphics score will remain the same


----------



## Nytestryke

Well I'm going to push my 4930 tomorrow as well, I don't think 4.7 is out of reach but I also don't like exceeding 1.35v where possible. Should be a fun day, really want to break into that top 100 bracket


----------



## Silent Scone

1.35v? That is nothing on that CPU! What a waste of potential









I put 1.5v through mine for Firestrike runs.

I'd say 1.45v if you're airing on the side of caution for short spats, but 1.35v is baby voltage

Disclaimer: TEMPS permitting


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1.35v? That is nothing on that CPU! What a waste of potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put 1.5v through mine for Firestrike runs.
> 
> I'd say 1.45v if you're airing on the side of caution for short spats, but 1.35v is baby voltage
> 
> Disclaimer: TEMPS permitting


Yeah i've seen others push higher, just overly cautious with voltage still. Temps aren't an issue, 4.7 might need up to 1.45 so it shouldn't be too bad for a couple of benches.


----------



## Silent Scone

Go for it! Thats a great card you've got there. There will be very few Blacks able to do those clocks, less than you can count on both hands and feet.

Lol Ed probably thinks I've lead you here given the topic yesterday about potential clocks compared to original Titans


----------



## mossberg385t

If anyone has an ACX cooler for an OG titan PM me


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Go for it! Thats a great card you've got there. There will be very few Blacks able to do those clocks, less than you can count on both hands and feet.
> 
> Lol Ed probably thinks I've lead you here given the topic yesterday about potential clocks compared to original Titans


I led him here... bios testing feedback!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Well that proves my innocence


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well that proves my innocence


You wish... nobody's innocent...


----------



## provost

I don't know about Ed, but that's exactly what I thought...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I don't know about Ed, but that's exactly what I thought...


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I led him here... bios testing feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Yes you did, and that bios has been rock solid. Going to try my next round of benching today aiming for 4.7 under 1.4v and 2000 memory, cores not going much further with artifacting at 1410.


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not a bottleneck just the sub 17k physics score is holding you back. Your graphics score will remain the same


So the 4930 is sitting at 4.6/1.39v and I ran Firestrike again, I'm happily over 17k now but the problem now is I can't get back to 1400. The most I could manage is 1350/1800 with somewhat severe artifacting, temps are under control so i'm unsure what the issue is. I want to get back to 1400 with the new 4.6 because there should be a generous increase in my score









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2727513


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> I'd ideally like to get into the top 100 for Firestrike Extreme single cards, It's disappointing to see so few titans and all those Tis in there.
> 
> Slightly OT, but I have always an an issue with 3dmark by where I fail a run and each additional run fails despite me dropping clocks back to previously passable speeds. It doesn't have anything to do with thermals because the card never sees above 38C (and the CPU isn't much higher), it seems like some sort of driver/windows crash loop that attempts to safeguard the gpu from loads based on that first failed run.


Eh, just remember that us early Titan owners were all by our lonesome at the top of everything for a loooooooooong time before there were any Ti's announced. At that time having two Titans made you a BOSS (I remember doing the 7970/Titan comparison in my sig and I was really proud of my rig at the time)!


----------



## alancsalt

Wouldn't you still be BOSS in 4K or surround?


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Eh, just remember that us early Titan owners were all by our lonesome at the top of everything for a loooooooooong time before there were any Ti's announced. At that time having two Titans made you a BOSS (I remember doing the 7970/Titan comparison in my sig and I was really proud of my rig at the time)!


Yeah seeing what a titan can do first hand makes me regret not going with the vanillas, my main issue with benches atm is all those Tis polluting the top 100's. I just want bring titans back into the game by knocking down a few Ti owners, nice rig btw


----------



## gordan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Wouldn't you still be BOSS in 4K or surround?


4K? How noughties. Dell have announced a 5K monitor, out in time for Christmas if the rumours are to be believed.


----------



## Creator

It's been a real pleasure owning these Titans. I've been an owner for almost 18 months now, and SLI for a year now. These cards are comfortably handling 144Hz 1440p. While they obviously can't lock in the max refresh rate at that resolution, G-Sync really steps in a big way and makes anything above 60fps still very enjoyable. Given the GTX 980 looks marginal over the 780, it's looking my most expensive GPU purchases ever are actually turning into my best ones. I can easily, and I really mean easily, see these Titans lasting until the end of 2015 without issue, and probably even go well into 2016.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordan*
> 
> 4K? How noughties. Dell have announced a 5K monitor, out in time for Christmas if the rumours are to be believed.


They are to be believed


----------



## Andr3 22

I've just put my TB under water and I've started to push... With modded bios sent me by occam I can get 1260Mhz on core and during 3DMark 11 run I have seen PT going until 116% at the end of graphic test 1.
Now I know that if I push more maybe I going to crash...

So, 116% PT it's the top range for that bios, the question is... Can I push PT a little bit more??

PS. EK waterblocks are incredible... 34°C under load!!!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3 22*
> 
> I've just put my TB under water and I've started to push... With modded bios sent me by occam I can get 1260Mhz on core and during 3DMark 11 run I have seen PT going until 116% at the end of graphic test 1.
> Now I know that if I push more maybe I going to crash...
> So, 116% PT it's the top range for that bios, the question is... Can I push PT a little bit more??
> PS. EK waterblocks are incredible... 34°C under load!!!


You got PM!


----------



## Andr3 22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got PM!


I don't see it


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3 22*
> 
> I don't see it


Oh yes you did!


----------



## Andr3 22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Oh yes you did!










oh yes!









Now I try to push a little bit my little monster!


----------



## djriful

I had my power target at 115%, most benchmark and games hardly hit over 109-111%.


----------



## Andr3 22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I had my power target at 115%, most benchmark and games hardly hit over 109-111%.


I know!
I try to push to the limit my card for benchmark... in game I know that is difficult to hit 110%...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You got PM!


Did you decide to limit the PT unless requested? Potentially a wise move!


----------



## Andr3 22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you decide to limit the PT unless requested? Potentially a wise move!


Yes for air stock cooling he sent me a bios... now with watercooling he sent me another!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I had my power target at 115%, most benchmark and games hardly hit over 109-111%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3 22*
> 
> I know!
> I try to push to the limit my card for benchmark... in game I know that is difficult to hit 110%...


Really?!?! So... something is wrong with my cards and Tombraider then...



Over 400W each card...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Did you decide to limit the PT unless requested? Potentially a wise move!


People should be aware of Newton's Third Law of Motion: "For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction"
Easy to deduct the rest right?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## djriful

Don't know..., at 1200-1250Mhz @ 1.3v, ran bench and games. always stay around 109% at most. Maybe I'll try Tomb Raider. My memory clock is at stock.


----------



## cstkl1

this is the best n most stressfull for PL

3dmarl 11. Set custom max all graphic fidelity optioneverything except msaa to 1x.

Select only graphic test one. Watch it go

Tb @1.175 1280mhz will hit 124

In games likr tombR....Selecting lower aa will result in higher pl


----------



## Nytestryke

@Silent Scone

I had another attempt today, more promising. I'd still like to go higher and couldn't get back to 1400 without the run crashing. My best run is below with an improved physics score but I think I can still improve, tips?

The lowest titan I can see in the Hall of Fame coincidently also has a 4930, his physics scores are substantially lower than mine where as he is pulling ahead slightly in graphics which gives him a 201 point lead over my highest score to date. He is using a vanilla titan (so probably volt modded for stability with that clock), but it seems a fairly big discrepancy between results for 25MHz core difference. I'm probably missing something.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2733168/fs/2205839


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> I had another attempt today, more promising. I'd still like to go higher and couldn't get back to 1400 without the run crashing. My best run is below with an improved physics score but I think I can still improve, tips?
> 
> The lowest titan I can see in the Hall of Fame coincidently also has a 4930, his physics scores are substantially lower than mine where as he is pulling ahead slightly in graphics which gives him a 201 point lead over my highest score to date. He is using a vanilla titan (so probably volt modded for stability with that clock), but it seems a fairly big discrepancy between results for 25MHz core difference. I'm probably missing something.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2733168/fs/2205839


Windows 8 vs 7.


----------



## Nytestryke

You know I didn't notice that, I could see how that could be the difference. I haven't looked at OS difference yet, but I'll have a look through and see the results between the 2. I'd like to think that 8.1 using less resources on average than 7 that it would have the advantage, but I might be wrong.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> You know I didn't notice that, I could see how that could be the difference. I haven't looked at OS difference yet, but I'll have a look through and see the results between the 2. I'd like to think that 8.1 using less resources on average than 7 that it would have the advantage, but I might be wrong.


Windows 7
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4017778

Graphic Score of 6549 for 1280mhz/8000mhz

vs yours
Windows 8.1
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2733168

Graphic Score of [email protected]/8000mhz

One thing though windows 8 generally gives higher score for Physx for 3dmark 13. So the resources thing will kick in here.
So try to compare the same os.


----------



## Nytestryke

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Windows 7
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4017778
> 
> Graphic Score of 6549 for 1280mhz/8000mhz
> 
> vs yours
> Windows 8.1
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2733168
> 
> Graphic Score of [email protected]/8000mhz
> 
> One thing though windows 8 generally gives higher score for Physx for 3dmark 13. So the resources thing will kick in here.
> So try to compare the same os.


Yeah my physx scores are pretty good compared with bottom tier results for single card firestrike extreme, but I don't see myself getting the graphics score any higher (even at 1400) unless going back to windows 7. It's easy enough to make a fresh 7 image on an extra ssd to bench with, if I want a higher score I guess that's what needs to happen. That being said this card is amazing and I want to see it go higher than 1400/2000.


----------



## Andr3 22

Here I am!
For now I got this result:
- Boost Off
- PT 130%
- Core Clock 1310Mhz
- Memo Clock 8050Mhz

So, now if I raise up a little bit 10Mhz over the core, I crash almost immediately ... even if it does not reach 130% of the PT, but stops about 120% and then gone...
At this point I don't know if I can raise the PT more, the card tends to be limited to 120...
From now I have tested it only in bench like 3dMark 11, Firestrike and UH 4.0...

But, having reached 1300 stable is already great!

Another thing to ask... I use Precision X for overclock my card, because with AB I can't see the voltage in specific like Evga software.
Now should I need AB for OSD... but if I keep open both, AB doesn't recognize the overclock and card run to default... any idea about that?

Thank for all you!


----------



## abirli

For the 8000mhz mem clocks are you on titan blacks?


----------



## Andr3 22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> For the 8000mhz mem clocks are you on titan blacks?


Yes.









The problem with AB an PX it's solved... I didn't see that the "apply overclock on start up" in AB it was enabled.... now work good!


----------



## V3teran

*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 pictured*
http://videocardz.com/52321/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-pictured

*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 has been a mystery until now. The new flagship will adopt GeForce GTX TITAN/780/780Ti cooling solution. It is a blower type cooler capable of dissipating 250W of power. This time it will only have to deal with 180 Watts, leaving plenty of headroom for overclocking.

The power section has been redesigned. GTX 980 has 5 GPU phases (780 Ti had 6), but the VRM has been greatly improved.*

As far as i know 2 of the phases on the Ti were turned off at stock and only came on at full load. One of the reasons why the volt-mod fails to work on the Ti because although your forcing customisable volts through the card its the current that kills and causes the card to become unstable because of the 2 GPU phases not being turned on from the word go. IE: The card becomes overloaded and fails past a certain voltage because of the phases that are not turned on.

So in theory this card should be easier to OC with a voltmod more so like the Titan/690 and less so like the Ti.

My 2 cents on it.
What do you think Occam about this, possible for a volt mod?

Ive posted this here because i know that Occam checks this thread.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 pictured*
> http://videocardz.com/52321/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-pictured
> 
> *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 has been a mystery until now. The new flagship will adopt GeForce GTX TITAN/780/780Ti cooling solution. It is a blower type cooler capable of dissipating 250W of power. This time it will only have to deal with 180 Watts, leaving plenty of headroom for overclocking.
> The power section has been redesigned. GTX 980 has 5 GPU phases (780 Ti had 6), but the VRM has been greatly improved.*
> *As far as i know 2 of the phases on the Ti were turned off at stock and only came on at full load. One of the reasons why the volt-mod fails to work on the Ti because although your forcing customisable volts through the card its the current that kills and causes the card to become unstable because of the 2 GPU phases not being turned on from the word go. IE: The card becomes overloaded and fails past a certain voltage because of the phases that are not turned on.*
> So in theory this card should be easier to OC with a voltmod more so like the Titan/690 and less so like the Ti.
> My 2 cents on it.
> What do you think Occam about this, possible for a volt mod?
> Ive posted this here because i know that Occam checks this thread.


That is my theory but there is still a lot going on and i have no time now as my brother and me are all over the place with the 980 bios work...








The voltmod in the 900 series will depend on the voltage controller it will have, we are already working on possible scenarios!








The 980 is the 680 story all over again, let me take a good look at the VRM's and i will post my thoughts about it!

EDIT: But so far not good! Same crap [R22] inductors but this time a [R47] to the memory phase...








EDIT2: Its a blurry picture but its 4+1 phase power section...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That is my theory but there is still a lot going on and i have no time now as my brother and me are all over the place with the 980 bios work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltmod in the 900 series will depend on the voltage controller it will have, we are already working on possible scenarios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 980 is the 680 story all over again, let me take a good look at the VRM's and i will post my thoughts about it!
> 
> EDIT: But so far not good! Same crap [R22] inductors but this time a [R47] to the memory phase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Cheers for that!
Wasnt the R22 on the Titan and 690? If so why does it work with those and not the Ti (I know that is the Million Dollar Question lol)
Whats the score with the R47 memory Phase? Is that new as maybe the older cards were R33 memory Phase? Is this correct?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That is my theory but there is still a lot going on and i have no time now as my brother and me are all over the place with the 980 bios work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltmod in the 900 series will depend on the voltage controller it will have, we are already working on possible scenarios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 980 is the 680 story all over again*, let me take a good look at the VRM's and i will post my thoughts about it!
> 
> EDIT: But so far not good! Same crap [R22] inductors but this time a [R47] to the memory phase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Its a blurry picture but its 4+1 phase power section...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


BAM! Its 2012 all over again! Thanks Nvidia for the time shift!


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah. I'm looking to splash money on the Swift monitor instead of playing with the 980 as it doesn't seem very exciting at all


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> BAM! Its 2012 all over again! Thanks Nvidia for the time shift!


True but these cards may still be able to be volt modded. Im gonna wait and see what the reviews say, still GM200 is always in the back of my mind.
Patience is a virtue.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah. I'm looking to splash money on the Swift monitor instead of playing with the 980 as it doesn't seem very exciting at all


Lol. Got the same plan.


----------



## skupples

I'm done with 28NM wake me up when real innovation hits.


----------



## supermi

I would argue with this launch:

TITANS ARE NOT DINASAURS! Still right at the top of the food chain for another year! Best buy ever in high end computer parts ...

Now my question is go for big maxwel or wait for stacked vram?

And hello bros!!! Been real busy for me lately! Still not put my PC back together poor titans and 4930k in box for a year!!! Got 2 as phase 2 titans and a 4930k GIVE ME STRENGTH GUYS!Need to finally do the rebuild!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Cheers for that!
> Wasnt the R22 on the Titan and 690? If so why does it work with those and not the Ti (I know that is the Million Dollar Question lol)
> Whats the score with the R47 memory Phase? Is that new as maybe the older cards were R33 memory Phase? Is this correct?


Inductor (choke) is an electrical component that stores energy in a magnetic field, reduces current in AC circuits, [R33] and [R47] are used in memory phases due to its inductance!
These particular [R22] are crap compared with better quality inductors out there... Nvidia charges $$$$ big bucks for top cards but reference always get poor stuff... For a $100 more you get Classy or KPE with state of the art components...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I would argue with this launch:
> TITANS ARE NOT DINASAURS! Still right at the top of the food chain for another year! Best buy ever in high end computer parts ...
> Now my question is go for big maxwel or wait for stacked vram?
> And hello bros!!! Been real busy for me lately! Still not put my PC back together poor titans and 4930k in box for a year!!! Got 2 as phase 2 titans and a 4930k GIVE ME STRENGTH GUYS!*Need to finally do the rebuild!*


Hey buddy! Long time no see! Hope you're alright!








Yeah! Our "DinoTitans" are up and running still up with the heavy weights until "Volta"!








rebuild pics or didn't happen!!!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Inductor (choke) is an electrical component that stores energy in a magnetic field, reduces current in AC circuits, [R33] and [R47] are used in memory phases due to its inductance!
> These particular [R22] are crap compared with better quality inductors out there... Nvidia charges $$$$ big bucks for top cards but reference always get poor stuff... For a $100 more you get Classy or KPE with state of the art components...
> Hey buddy! Long time no see! Hope you're alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Our "DinoTitans" are up and running still up with the heavy weights until "Volta"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebuild pics or didn't happen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Oh its happening LOL






MB almost ready for sub zero and titans poor titans who have been sitting for almost a year. ARE READY!


----------



## provost

Nice work! You beat me to it.








Believe it or not, I haven't even started up my dual evap yet ... I mean ever









When Ed says that I should build a grave yard museum, he is not too far off from the truth...lol

Post some benches! I think you are probably the first here to put the Titan under Phase?


----------



## supermi

For now just my CPU under phase ... I want to run sli and I only have 2 single evap phase units ... If I was running a single titan or kinpin you know I would have the single card under phase 24/7!

Man between the 2/of us we can freeze things! But we drag our feet!

If one titan kicks the bucket (hope not) other one can go under SS! BUT rather have kinpin 780ti for that







hmmm maybe I can pick one up









Oh and when I got my first SS unit I did not turn it on for like 8 months but you are setting a record


----------



## Gabrielzm

Nice to see you back @supermi. Use the momentum and finish this thing up. Just for inspiration was testing color scheme for upcoming build where my two titans would go for sure (just with acrylic block this time thks to @Jpmboy


----------



## supermi

Back and front


Doing it, finally!

@gabrielzm I am liking those colors!


----------



## Dyaems

For those who do custom loop:

Is EK-FC Titan XXL Edition a good waterblock? Planning to buy parts for custom loop one by one until I complete it before building it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

The EK block is the best one to get as it cools the VRMs the best.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> 
> Back and front
> 
> 
> Doing it, finally!


About time!!! LOL. Get that chip frozen!!! 5.4ghz or bust!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> For those who do custom loop:
> 
> Is EK-FC Titan XXL Edition a good waterblock? Planning to buy parts for custom loop one by one until I complete it before building it.


EK blocks are #1 for Titan overclocking and overvolting.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> For those who do custom loop:
> 
> Is EK-FC Titan XXL Edition a good waterblock? Planning to buy parts for custom loop one by one until I complete it before building it.


Yes it is! Have 2 of them since day one and they are still "kicking"!








Never seen more than 55C load temps in summer time, ambient temps always +30C as my rads and reservoirs are outside the house!








Only time i have seen temps high were over [email protected]+1,40V in the 65/70C!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> The EK block is the best one to get as it cools the VRMs the best.


Hey buddy! How are you? Long time no see! Hope you are alright!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi OccamRazor, been good. Hope you are well also.









Wonder where FTW 420 is, haven't seen that guy in ages...

Hope he's doing ok.


----------



## Swolern

Whats up Ed! Hope you are doing well.

Everytime i see you, you have another flame!! Lol.


----------



## Swolern

Ya I wonder how FTW420's FrankenTitan is doing.

How high have you taken the KPE Tooshort? Taken it below freezing?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Oh no, I haven't done any LN2 in my life. Maybe one day.

This coming winter will be my fun with the cold air and antifreeze in my comp!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hi OccamRazor, been good. Hope you are well also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonder where FTW 420 is*, haven't seen that guy in ages...
> Hope he's doing ok.


Busy with 980...








I have been wondering that too, last i heard of him, there was a bear in his backyard!!!








Not kidding! In BC where he lives there is a lot of bears around, he is used to it don't worry!








Anyway i just sent him a PM!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whats up Ed! Hope you are doing well.
> Everytime i see you, you have another flame!! Lol.


I'm a bit more active lately, that's all!








Hope you and the Family are alright too!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> The EK block is the best one to get as it cools the VRMs the best.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> EK blocks are #1 for Titan overclocking and overvolting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yes it is! Have 2 of them since day one and they are still "kicking"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen more than 55C load temps in summer time, ambient temps always +30C as my rads and reservoirs are outside the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only time i have seen temps high were over [email protected]+1,40V in the 65/70C!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks guys. So my pick for a waterblock is that EK one. Now to decide whether to switch back to ITX or continue using mATX...


----------



## supermi

Most of the crew ahhh good times... Just a few more Dino brothers need to stop on by and we can all reminis about how great the titans run has been ...

Yeah is that frankentitan still kicking?

One more thought, gonna be hard to never sell such awesome cards. Classified kingpin edition they are not but in some ways so much more! Esp with EK blocks and our resident bios wizards! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Inductor (choke) is an electrical component that stores energy in a magnetic field, reduces current in AC circuits, [R33] and [R47] are used in memory phases due to its inductance!
> These particular [R22] are crap compared with better quality inductors out there... Nvidia charges $$$$ big bucks for top cards but reference always get poor stuff... For a $100 more you get Classy or KPE with state of the art components...
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for that it makes sense except for......
I thought the R22 was good? They are in the Original Titan and 690, i mean they was both £900 when they came out and these cards can be volt modded way past there stock voltage. Ive had mine running at 1.48v but its the current that causes the card to become unstable at this voltage because i cannot go any higher than 1372mhz (1.40v) and be stable. So to me this says that the R22 are good on these two cards unless im missing something

What was in the GTX 590 was it the R33?

Regards.


----------



## Silent Scone

I think the general consensus is it's not nearly as good as the ones found on the Classified. You find even at lower voltages like 1.2v that Classifieds can score slightly higher at similar clocks, which IMO can only be placed on the power quality


----------



## V3teran

The R22 phases are apparently weak on these cards so they couldnt cope with added voltage however the 690 and regular Titan has these and they overclock well with a voltmod so im waiting for an answer from Occam myself. It does seem that the £1k cards have better components in them regarding the PCB layout is made of higher quality VRMS/Phases. The 590 had R33 i think where the 980 has R22 (good i think) and R47 (good i think).

The 690 was all R22 and the regular Titan was R22 and R47.
Going by the Titan and 690 these 2 could be volt modded quite well with software so to me i can see a trend here, these 980's could OC very well
Looking at the Titan black it has R33 (same as 590) which is crap as far as i know hence instability regarding software volt mod.
The 780Ti also has the R33, can you see the trend that is happening?

I could be onto something but I could be totally wrong but if i am then im completely baffled to say the least!


----------



## Silent Scone

People have taken reference Ti over 1.3v with the resistor mod with no trouble. It's more a software issue. 590s also over volted just fine, it was just the heat from the driver failure which caused them to fail. Caused a spat of people calling the cards vrms weak

They're by no means good but 1.3-1.35v maybe more shouldn't be a stretch


----------



## V3teran

Ive seen the resistor mod thread and the majority dont seem to go over 1.3v, most only run at 1.21 to 1.287. I think the classy may be better but from what ive seen not many people were willing to take the risk maybe cause its a hard-mod so there wouldn't be as many people anyhow cause of the nature of the mod. However there is definitely room for improvement regarding that and watercooling.

As for the 590 you only have to look at the 590 official thread which i remember looking at in 2011, they dont OC well at all with a Voltmod and even if you do volt mod them you cant add much too them. Many users killed there cards in that thread, lots of RMA's......the 590 sucked bad in my opinion. I almost purchased two of them on release day and im glad i didn't, if it wasn't for Swe-overclockers i would have purchased but those guys did me a favour.

Many users used to run there 590's at around 1020mV max from what i can remember off the top of my head, running one of these at 1.3 to 1.35v would definitely kill the card without doubt. It just could not handle that amount of voltage/current.

This was the last-time Nvidia allowed one of the cards to be unlocked from a driver level, after the 590 all other cards were/are on lockdown.

Im still seeing a trend with regards to the R33 PCB chip, to me its a bit of a coincidence beings as the regular Titan and 690 have similar architecture and both OC very well using the software mod. Even if you take the 590 out of the equasion, it still says to me in a nutshell that these new cards should OC quite well with a nice voltage bump especially with the low TDP.

Im gonna wait for Titan II hopefully around Xmas i hope.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Nice to see you back @supermi. Use the momentum and finish this thing up. Just for inspiration was testing color scheme for upcoming build where my two titans would go for sure (just with acrylic block this time thks to @Jpmboy


Lovin the white and grey!


----------



## Gabrielzm

^^me too







The SMA8 will be white with front flex bay black. Waiting too on x99 deluxe, ram and processor to start the build.








Majin


----------



## supermi

Getting close!


----------



## dpoverlord

So 990 is around the corner ,
AMD290 x2 is now 1k.

TITANZ is 3k.

So what's the new Titan going on 2 years no?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just love that my Titans will soon be two full years old and they will essentially still be very near the top of the performance charts! The 980 looks like it will be a pretty decent card but the original Titan will still trade blows with it at max OC! They will likely be using 4-5 times the power to do so but who cares? I think when its all said and done we will remember the Titan (original Titan anyway) for the true masterpiece that it was/is, like the 8800GTX, Voodoo 2, and the 5970! I'm here to stay boys and will be keeping my babies until big Maxwell...



The day I picked up my new Titans from the Fedex facility, February 28, 2013



Comparison between the Titan and my very first proper flagship GPU, the GTX 580 Lightning!



The back of the two cards! Titan on top naturally!


----------



## supermi

99% done! Cold cpu and wet titans!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just love that my Titans will soon be two full years old and they will essentially still be very near the top of the performance charts! The 980 looks like it will be a pretty decent card but the original Titan will still trade blows with it at max OC! They will likely be using 4-5 times the power to do so but who cares? I think when its all said and done we will remember the Titan (original Titan anyway) for the true masterpiece that it was/is, like the 8800GTX, Voodoo 2, and the 5970! I'm here to stay boys and will be keeping my babies until big Maxwell...
> 
> The back of the two cards! Titan on top naturally!


Im with you Eric. Big Maxwell or bust!! I have never had a GPU for this long, ever!

Its just funny when they have the Titan in bechmark comparison charts and clocked @ 837mhz!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> 
> 
> 99% done! Cold cpu and wet titans!!!


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## _REAPER_

Do you guys think that 3 titans will run surround with BF4 at 2560x1440px3? Sorry for the stupid question just wanted to get your opinion before I buy the monitors


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thanks for that it makes sense except for......
> I thought the *R22 was good?* They are in the Original Titan and 690, i mean they was both £900 when they came out and these cards can be volt modded way past there stock voltage. Ive had mine running at 1.48v but its the current that causes the card to become unstable at this voltage because i cannot go any higher than 1372mhz (1.40v) and be stable. *So to me this says that the R22 are good on these two cards unless im missing something
> What was in the GTX 590 was it the R33?*
> Regards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> *The R22 phases are apparently weak* on these cards so they couldnt cope with added voltage however the 690 and regular Titan has these and they overclock well with a voltmod so im waiting for *an answer from Occam myself*. It does seem that the £1k cards have better components in them regarding the PCB layout is made of higher quality VRMS/Phases. *The 590 had R33 i think where the 980 has R22 (good i think) and R47* (good i think).
> The 690 was all R22 and the regular Titan was R22 and R47.
> Going by the Titan and 690 these 2 could be volt modded quite well with software so to me i can see a trend here, these 980's could OC very well
> Looking at the Titan black it has R33 (same as 590) which is crap as far as i know hence instability regarding software volt mod.
> *The 780Ti also has the R33, can you see the trend that is happening?*
> I could be onto something but I could be totally wrong but if i am then im completely baffled to say the least!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Ive seen the resistor mod thread and the majority dont seem to go over 1.3v, most only run at 1.21 to 1.287. *I think the classy may be better* but from what ive seen not many people were willing to take the risk maybe cause its a hard-mod so there wouldn't be as many people anyhow cause of the nature of the mod. However there is definitely room for improvement regarding that and watercooling.
> As for the 590 you only have to look at the 590 official thread which i remember looking at in 2011, they dont OC well at all with a Voltmod and even if you do volt mod them you cant add much too them. Many users killed there cards in that thread, lots of RMA's......the 590 sucked bad in my opinion. I almost purchased two of them on release day and im glad i didn't, if it wasn't for Swe-overclockers i would have purchased but those guys did me a favour.
> Many users used to run there 590's at around 1020mV max from what i can remember off the top of my head, running one of these at 1.3 to 1.35v would definitely kill the card without doubt. It just could not handle that amount of voltage/current.
> This was the last-time Nvidia allowed one of the cards to be unlocked from a driver level, after the 590 all other cards were/are on lockdown.
> Im still seeing a trend with regards to the R33 PCB chip, to me its a bit of a coincidence beings as the regular Titan and 690 have similar architecture and both OC very well using the software mod. Even if you take the 590 out of the equasion, it still says to me in a nutshell that these new cards should OC quite well with a nice voltage bump especially with the low TDP.
> *Im gonna wait for Titan II hopefully around Xmas i hope*.


My article about it:
Quote:


> "VRM's are basically made of the 3 basic electronic components, actually they are 4 but one is not used here, marked red in the figure, but not only VRM's are made solely on these components, there are more but that is another story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacitors,Inductors and Resistances! All are present in a Power Phase or Power Decoupling and Capacitance Unit!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cross section of the 780Ti VRM's composed by 6 phase for the core plus 2 phases for the memory
> 
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> Now look at a proper VRM power section:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the [R33] in the 3 memory phase's, right side of the picture? Now that is a proper [R33] inductor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CAPACITORS*
> 
> A capacitor appears as a *short circuit to AC*
> A capacitor stores energy in the form of voltage, E=1/2CV2
> A capacitors preserves voltage by storing energy in an electric field
> Capacitors are widely used to clean up a power supply line, i.e. remove noise or ripple at (higher) frequencies
> You can easily make a capacitor from two pieces of aluminum foil and a piece of paper
> 
> LIKE A WATER TOWER
> One way to visualize the action of a capacitor is to imagine it as a water tower hooked to a pipe. A water tower "stores" water pressure -- when the water system pumps produce more water than a town needs, the excess is stored in the water tower. Then, at times of high demand, the excess water flows out of the tower to keep the pressure up. A capacitor stores electrons in the same way and can then release them later.
> 
> *A capacitor can block DC voltage*. If you hook a small capacitor to a battery, then no current will flow between the poles of the battery once the capacitor charges. However, *any alternating current (AC) signal flows through a capacitor unimpeded*. That's because the capacitor will charge and discharge as the alternating current fluctuates, making it appear that the alternating current is flowing.
> 
> 
> 
> *INDUCTORS*
> 
> An inductor appears as a *short circuit to DC*
> An inductor stores Electrical energy in terms of current, E=1/2LI2
> An inductor is about as simple as an electronic component can get, it is simply a coil of wire.
> An inductor preserves current by storing energy in a magnetic field
> An inductor is characterized by its inductance, the ratio of the voltage to the rate of change of current, which has units of henry (symbol H)
> 
> THINK ABOUT WATER...
> One way to visualize the action of an inductor is to imagine a narrow channel with water flowing through it, and a heavy water wheel that has its paddles dipping into the channel. Imagine that the water in the channel is not flowing initially.
> Now you try to start the water flowing. The paddle wheel will tend to prevent the water from flowing until it has come up to speed with the water. If you then try to stop the flow of water in the channel, the spinning water wheel will try to keep the water moving until its speed of rotation slows back down to the speed of the water. An inductor is doing the same thing with the flow of electrons in a wire , an inductor resists a change in the flow of electrons.
> They are used to *block the flow of AC current while allowing DC to pass*; inductors designed for this purpose are called chokes!
> A apacitor is characterized by a single constant value for its capacitance. The SI unit of capacitance is the farad (F)
> 
> 
> 
> *RESISTANCES*
> 
> Resistor is an electrical component that reduces the electric current.
> The resistor's ability to reduce the current is called resistance and is measured in units of ohms (symbol: Ω).
> If we make an analogy to water flow through pipes, the resistor is a thin pipe that reduces the water flow.
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up:
> 
> Capacitors are widely used to clean up a power supply line, i.e. remove noise or ripple at (higher) frequencies. Inductors are used in switching power supplies where a relatively constant current is passed through an inductor. A switching power supply works in that a switch is opened and closed very quickly. When the switch is closed, the inductor is 'charged'. When the switch is open, the energy is drawn from the inductor into the load. Usually such a power supply is being decoupled with a capacitor to create a stable power supply line.
> Our graphics cards are basically not much else than this. Its the main chips and the routing between them, and most other components are power supply or a little bit of interfacing between chips or connectors."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So 990 is around the corner ,
> AMD290 x2 is now 1k.
> TITANZ is 3k.
> So what's the new Titan going on 2 years no?


Expect the new "Titan" to come out next years Christmas! And at a similar price than the original Titan! $999!









O.T. - Whats with all the "crabs and lobsters stuff" man?!!?!? Special diet?








Good to see you happy my Friend!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Do you guys think that 3 titans will run surround with BF4 at 2560x1440px3? Sorry for the stupid question just wanted to get your opinion before I buy the monitors


Well I have two Titans and have some 1440p monitors on order, so it depends how long you want to wait for answers


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Do you guys think that 3 titans will run surround with BF4 at 2560x1440px3? Sorry for the stupid question just wanted to get your opinion before I buy the monitors
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have two Titans and have some 1440p monitors on order, so it depends how long you want to wait for answers
Click to expand...

My Orders were just extended until December here in AFG so I have some time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> For those who do custom loop:
> 
> Is EK-FC Titan XXL Edition a good waterblock? Planning to buy parts for custom loop one by one until I complete it before building it.


the "XXL" branded blocks are the FIRST edition Titan Blocks.

2nd Edition Titan Block (drops the XXL naming) was created to accomidate both Vanilla Titan and Vanilla 780.

Then there is the third gen block for Titan Black,

Then you have the 780Ti block which WILL FIT on a Titan, but the Titan black block WILL NOT fit on a 780Ti... Well, they all fit on each other, because they all have identical PCBs (where it matters) but the Titan block on 780Ti doesn't cover the extra VRMs on 780Ti.

anyways, to answer your question.

The XXL Block is JUST FINE, in fact, if I remember correctly the 2nd edition Titan block had slightly higher VRM temps, but slightly lower core temps. Either way, its all non-issue because you are talking just barely outside the margin of error type of numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> My Orders were just extended until December here in AFG so I have some time.


Are they going to be sending you over to tag along on some ISIS/ISIL action?


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> For those who do custom loop:
> 
> Is EK-FC Titan XXL Edition a good waterblock? Planning to buy parts for custom loop one by one until I complete it before building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "XXL" branded blocks are the FIRST edition Titan Blocks.
> 
> 2nd Edition Titan Block (drops the XXL naming) was created to accomidate both Vanilla Titan and Vanilla 780.
> 
> Then there is the third gen block for Titan Black,
> 
> Then you have the 780Ti block which WILL FIT on a Titan, but the Titan black block WILL NOT fit on a 780Ti... Well, they all fit on each other, because they all have identical PCBs (where it matters) but the Titan block on 780Ti doesn't cover the extra VRMs on 780Ti.
> 
> anyways, to answer your question.
> 
> The XXL Block is JUST FINE, in fact, if I remember correctly the 2nd edition Titan block had slightly higher VRM temps, but slightly lower core temps. Either way, its all non-issue because you are talking just barely outside the margin of error type of numbers.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> My Orders were just extended until December here in AFG so I have some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they going to be sending you over to tag along on some ISIS/ISIL action?
Click to expand...

Not currently at liberty to discuss that, however from what I understand the future does look somewhat promising if your profession happens to be working with weapons on a daily basis


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the "XXL" branded blocks are the FIRST edition Titan Blocks.
> 
> 2nd Edition Titan Block (drops the XXL naming) was created to accomidate both Vanilla Titan and Vanilla 780.
> 
> Then there is the third gen block for Titan Black,


Skupps I thought the XXL EK blocks were the long blocks that went to the end of the PCB (well at least the plastic, not copper) and without the XXL were the shorties.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Skupps I thought the XXL EK blocks were the long blocks that went to the end of the PCB (well at least the plastic, not copper) and without the XXL were the shorties.


Allow me skup.

Is it the twin tities are the best one!.?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My article about it:
> 
> Expect the new "Titan" to come out next years Christmas! And at a similar price than the original Titan! $999!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.T. - Whats with all the "crabs and lobsters stuff" man?!!?!? Special diet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you happy my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyn3t*
> Allow me skup.
> 
> Is it the twin tities are the best one!.?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

hahaha! Occam will send you photos, plus Skyn3t I have some twin tities too...

All in all I hate waiting. So not this year your saying 1 1/2 years from now we will see the next Titan? that would be almost 3 years! WoW...... Wonder if I should even sell my second titan even if I get 1k for it....

Crabs and lobsters found a place where you can get all you can eat blue crab... Seems we got 110 of them 3 hours later I was the victor and had the most.

OT. I have to say I am REALLY REALY HAPPY still with my 4 30" U3014 monitors. I debated getting the new Asus, but I find gaming fine on these in surround 1600p. I even got Skyrim to stretch on all 4 screens with Wide Screen fixer with 2 Titans. The problem of course as everyone can imagine is the cross hair was smack in the middle of my two center monitors.... Soooo it seems Nvidia was smart restricting it to three monitors haha.

Regardless I like these monitors for the viewing angles and crisp color. If they made the ASUS with better viewing angles they would be perfect with Titans. Sadly, I think I am not going to give up my 4 30" monitors (75/80" diagonal) Just yet....

They just are badass, people come over and ask "Are you a trader??"
My response, "*No a geek, good looking one too







"*


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Allow me skup.
> 
> Is it the twin tities are the best one!.?


You did the motorboat didnt you? Motorboating son of a......


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Allow me skup.
> 
> Is it the twin tities are the best one!.?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> hahaha! Occam will send you photos, plus Skyn3t I have some twin tities too...
> All in all I hate waiting. So not this year your saying 1 1/2 years from now we will see the next Titan? that would be almost 3 years! WoW...... Wonder if I should even sell my second titan even if I get 1k for it....
> Crabs and lobsters found a place where you can get all you can eat blue crab... Seems we got 110 of them 3 hours later I was the victor and had the most.
> OT. I have to say I am REALLY REALY HAPPY still with my 4 30" U3014 monitors. I debated getting the new Asus, but I find gaming fine on these in surround 1600p. I even got Skyrim to stretch on all 4 screens with Wide Screen fixer with 2 Titans. The problem of course as everyone can imagine is the cross hair was smack in the middle of my two center monitors.... Soooo it seems Nvidia was smart restricting it to three monitors haha.
> Regardless I like these monitors for the viewing angles and crisp color. If they made the ASUS with better viewing angles they would be perfect with Titans. Sadly, I think I am not going to give up my 4 30" monitors (75/80" diagonal) Just yet....
> They just are badass, people come over and ask "Are you a trader??"
> My response, "*No a geek, good looking one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> My article about it:
> 
> Expect the new "Titan" to come out next years Christmas! And at a similar price than the original Titan! $999!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.T. - Whats with all the "crabs and lobsters stuff" man?!!?!? Special diet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you happy my Friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thankyou for that Ed. That has helped me understand PCB layout, so the R33 is nothing but a Memory Inductor? I think i was barking up the wrong tree.
Why do the blue voltage capacitors (circled in blue) look different to traditional capacitors? They look like chips on the PCB and not like traditional capacitors. Is it because the chips have a continuous voltage/current moving through the at all times compared to a traditional capacitor that just stores electricity ready for when its needed, a bit like a storage bank?

Out of curiosity why do you say Titan II will be here at Xmas 2015?

Thankyou Obi Wan


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You did the motorboat didnt you? Motorboating son of a......


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


skyn3t occam will send you my information

Occam also here are the photos I posted of my new monitor setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> The viewing angels aren't really any good I wouldn't use it in portrait but if you read the owners topic there are photos of both 3014 and Swifts in portrait. Monitor is overall just awesome but has production problems... Like i have good white dot on my screen after 2 weeks .. sending it back to newegg just got one from amazon.


Thanks will check the owners thread, seems I wont be switching out at all. I love my U3014's honestly people complain about ghosting and the blacklight glow but for me it looks beautiful.


Spoiler: Monitor Photos Dell U30


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thankyou for that Ed. That has helped me understand PCB layout, so the R33 is nothing but a Memory Inductor? I think i was barking up the wrong tree.
> Why do the blue voltage capacitors (circled in blue) look different to traditional capacitors? They look like chips on the PCB and not like traditional capacitors. Is it because the chips have a continuous voltage/current moving through the at all times compared to a traditional capacitor that just stores electricity ready for when its needed, a bit like a storage bank?
> Out of curiosity why do you say Titan II will be here at Xmas 2015?
> Thank you Obi Wan


You have different types of capacitors: ceramic, film, electrolytic, polarized and non-polarized with different types of dielectrics, of all shapes, form and sizes!








The 980/970 will be released soon ( tomorrow?) the 960 is around the corner, all with 28nm! Full core Maxwell needs lower fabrication nodes, 20nm or 16nm and that will only be feasible ($$$) next year!
Read my article about it:
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First gen will (likely to) be released with the same fabrication nodes as Kepler (28mn) why?
> Lets take a peak at TSMC (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSMC has Low power and high performance designs;
> 
> *Low power:*
> 
> SiON (silicon oxynitride) - CLN28LP - low-cost/low-power devices
> 
> HKMG (high-κ dielectric multi gate) - CLN28HPL - low-power/low-leakage chips
> 
> *High Performance for graphics processors or microprocessors:*
> 
> HKMG - CLN28HP
> 
> Currently TSMC is ramping mass production in 20mn BUT (you knew there was a BUT coming right?) its not for high performance designs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2011 TSMC was already mass producing 28mn (on low power designs) but full Kepler only hit the market in 2013, leaving 2 years gap in between starting to produce and actually having good yields in high performance chips!
> So nvidia will rely on good old 28mn fabrication for first gen Maxwell!
> 
> Dont expect a full Maxwell beast upon release, that will come after the die shrink in second gen (hopefully 20mn) and of course nvidia has to do the "milking" (suck every $$$ out of each generation to go to the next, that being refresh or new architecture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Compared to Kepler, Maxwell has more registers per thread, more registers per CUDA core, more shared memory per CUDA core and a lot more L2 cache per GPU, upgraded compute performance but more important, doubled their performance-per-watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "wafers" for those who never saw one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will this mean for us gamers?
> That for the Titan/780/ owners( voltmod enabled guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the estimate 20/25% increase in performance is not enough to cut losses!
> Lets wait for second gen (maybe 2015 christmas?) and do our math then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This is my exercise of reasoning with my knowledge of electronics and market, all can change as the $$$$ rules above all else!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*












Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the "XXL" branded blocks are the FIRST edition Titan Blocks.
> 
> 2nd Edition Titan Block (drops the XXL naming) was created to accomidate both Vanilla Titan and Vanilla 780.
> 
> Then there is the third gen block for Titan Black,
> 
> Then you have the 780Ti block which WILL FIT on a Titan, but the Titan black block WILL NOT fit on a 780Ti... Well, they all fit on each other, because they all have identical PCBs (where it matters) but the Titan block on 780Ti doesn't cover the extra VRMs on 780Ti.
> 
> anyways, to answer your question.
> 
> The XXL Block is JUST FINE, in fact, if I remember correctly the 2nd edition Titan block had slightly higher VRM temps, but slightly lower core temps. Either way, its all non-issue because you are talking just barely outside the margin of error type of numbers.


Thanks man. All we have here are EOL watercooling parts for some reason, and people need to buy overseas in order to get their hands on new stuff. I'm digging that full cover waterblock though, looks better than the short ones in my book.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Skupps I thought the XXL EK blocks were the long blocks that went to the end of the PCB (well at least the plastic, not copper) and without the XXL were the shorties.


it started out like that, then in the next bump the full size blocks took the general convention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks man. All we have here are EOL watercooling parts for some reason, and people need to buy overseas in order to get their hands on new stuff. I'm digging that full cover waterblock though, looks better than the short ones in my book.


definitely wins on looks.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have different types of capacitors: ceramic, film, electrolytic, polarized and non-polarized with different types of dielectrics, of all shapes, form and sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 980/970 will be released soon ( tomorrow?) the 960 is around the corner, all with 28nm! Full core Maxwell needs lower fabrication nodes, 20nm or 16nm and that will only be feasible ($$$) next year!
> Read my article about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Really interesting read, everything makes sense. My main problem is that if you read what Swolern and I did last year (i7-930 vs 3930 with 2 way 3 way and 4 way SLI) the upgrade path to x79 from X58 made little to no sense. As Skupples can remember I was struggling with the 4930k upgrade. I never made it since I instead bought a Xeon 5650 and my x58 setup has kept pace _maybe 10% behind_ with all the latest setups. So if I were to upgrade to x79 (now x99) I would see maybe a 20% improvement but would have to spend close to $1,500. So what made the most upgrade sense?? Titans Obviously going to 2 was a HUGE improvement going to 3 after Occam and I fixed my volt problems with an 83% ASSIC I had a solid 45/60+ FPS in almost all games at 4800 x 2560.

Why to upgrade?
1. Better GPUS. *Not there yet*
2. Better architecture to maximize Bandwith *does not seem to be there with X99 I really am not impressed*
3. Where does that leave me..... I wrote a brief slightly Port wine hazed Tidbit (jersey Occam Jersey) here (_Skyn3t DC Port wine ASAP or Oktoberfest next week?_


Spoiler: Write up on why X58 may still be relevant



My consideration for X99 is that I sold my third Titan and am now on two. I am contemplating selling my 2nd Titan for 1k (after 1 1/2 years its a good price after paying 1k). With that money I could then sell my Xeon X5650 + Gigabyte X58 rev 2 and memory for lets say $500 / $600 that puts 1600 in my pocket for a good proc, x99, memory. My hope was to get at least 20-25% improvement for an even price swap without having to pay anything else.

I feel that since I use 4800 x 2560 (3 1600p monitors + 1 accessory) whats holding me back is not having enough bandwith. a 3930K (read my thread
7680x1440 - 4800 x 2560 benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli) gets about a 10/15% improvement a 49**k gets about 15~% on x79 compared to x58. That upgrade was $1500 if you go with an Asus Rampage iv black. Then you also dont get native Intel 6GB ports. With X99 you get more native ports plus usb 3.0.

Lately, I have been craving USB 3.0 with my note 3 phone, craving a more native Raid controllor for my 2 samsung pro 840 512gb in Raid 0. Then if I can get PCIE 16x at 2 way and 3 way SLI , I felt it would be worthwhile.

With that being said.... I feel X99 is an improvement for me but how much of an improvement is it? Is skylake 6 months? Then yes, it makes sense to wait but if we are sitting here like we are now one year from now without a Titan successor (reports are that the new Titan is next year on christmas thats _almost 3 years which means Titans were the singular best investment for any end user_....

As you can see I do not mean to ramble but these are things to consider. I have waited with X58 and I actually went from 4 way to now 2 way sli since I am an idiot and 4 cards were not possible. From everything I have seen there has never been a time that I have *EVER* waited this long to upgrade. It also shows how the PC universe has grown stagnant with more people going mobile with phablets / tablets / laptops. Less and less people are using desktop (consumer base), and more and more enthusiasts are going PC. Where does that leave us?

*It leaves us in a predicament where we are not the main buying power. R&D budgets will be used for less of a cycle upgrade which is also due to x86 limitations as dies cant get too much smaller before they have to totally change to a new proc.*

Love to hear your thoughts


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Really interesting read, everything makes sense. My main problem is that if you read what Swolern and I did last year (i7-930 vs 3930 with 2 way 3 way and 4 way SLI) the upgrade path to x79 from X58 made little to no sense. As Skupples can remember I was struggling with the 4930k upgrade. I never made it since I instead bought a Xeon 5650 and my x58 setup has kept pace _maybe 10% behind_ with all the latest setups. So if I were to upgrade to x79 (now x99) I would see maybe a 20% improvement but would have to spend close to $1,500. So what made the most upgrade sense?? Titans Obviously going to 2 was a HUGE improvement going to 3 after Occam and I fixed my volt problems with an 83% ASSIC I had a solid 45/60+ FPS in almost all games at 4800 x 2560.
> Why to upgrade?
> 1. Better GPUS. *Not there yet*
> 2. Better architecture to maximize Bandwith *does not seem to be there with X99 I really am not impressed*
> 3. Where does that leave me..... *I wrote a brief slightly Port wine hazed Tidbit (jersey Occam Jersey) here (Skyn3t DC Port wine ASAP or Oktoberfest next week?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Write up on why X58 may still be relevant
> 
> 
> 
> My consideration for X99 is that I sold my third Titan and am now on two. I am contemplating selling my 2nd Titan for 1k (after 1 1/2 years its a good price after paying 1k). With that money I could then sell my Xeon X5650 + Gigabyte X58 rev 2 and memory for lets say $500 / $600 that puts 1600 in my pocket for a good proc, x99, memory. My hope was to get at least 20-25% improvement for an even price swap without having to pay anything else.
> I feel that since I use 4800 x 2560 (3 1600p monitors + 1 accessory) whats holding me back is not having enough bandwith. a 3930K (read my thread
> 7680x1440 - 4800 x 2560 benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli) gets about a 10/15% improvement a 49**k gets about 15~% on x79 compared to x58. That upgrade was $1500 if you go with an Asus Rampage iv black. Then you also dont get native Intel 6GB ports. With X99 you get more native ports plus usb 3.0.
> Lately, I have been craving USB 3.0 with my note 3 phone, craving a more native Raid controllor for my 2 samsung pro 840 512gb in Raid 0. Then if I can get PCIE 16x at 2 way and 3 way SLI , I felt it would be worthwhile.
> With that being said.... I feel X99 is an improvement for me but how much of an improvement is it? Is skylake 6 months? Then yes, it makes sense to wait but if we are sitting here like we are now one year from now without a Titan successor (reports are that the new Titan is next year on christmas thats _almost 3 years which means Titans were the singular best investment for any end user_....
> 
> As you can see I do not mean to ramble but these are things to consider. I have waited with X58 and I actually went from 4 way to now 2 way sli since I am an idiot and 4 cards were not possible. From everything I have seen there has never been a time that I have *EVER* waited this long to upgrade. It also shows how the PC universe has grown stagnant with more people going mobile with phablets / tablets / laptops. Less and less people are using desktop (consumer base), and more and more enthusiasts are going PC. Where does that leave us?
> 
> *It leaves us in a predicament where we are not the main buying power. R&D budgets will be used for less of a cycle upgrade which is also due to x86 limitations as dies cant get too much smaller before they have to totally change to a new proc.*
> Love to hear your thoughts


The thing is Intel never really came out with a new architecture, the new 5xxx processors are still the same based as the Nehalem processors (9xx), so, really you only see roughly 5% increase in every generation because there is no competition, as the real competition is based on power savings and not processing power! We crave power for our games and benchmarks but that is not the market direction today! Because of the same but to a lesser extent nvidia started to "divide their chips in half" and sell them as flagship GPUs when really are only mid level cards compared to the full chip... 680 and now 980!
Its my belief that we should start to think straight and "leap" certain card releases and wait with our "old" gear for the proper card to get, as our old tech that will still do very well thank you!








Just take a look at 680 SLI or 690! Still they can play all games dont you think? I dont have a doubt that 3x 780's (not Ti) even next year can play all games in your setup!








Just my









Jersey, oh Jersey... such nice wines waiting for you...







Don't tempt me...


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The thing is Intel never really came out with a new architecture, the new 5xxx processors are still the same based as the Nehalem processors (9xx), so, really you only see roughly 5% increase in every generation because there is no competition, as the real competition is based on power savings and not processing power! We crave power for our games and benchmarks but that is not the market direction today! Because of the same but to a lesser extent nvidia started to "divide their chips in half" and sell them as flagship GPUs when really are only mid level cards compared to the full chip... 680 and now 980!
> Its my belief that we should start to think straight and "leap" certain card releases and wait with our "old" gear for the proper card to get, as our old tech that will still do very well thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just take a look at 680 SLI or 690! Still they can play all games dont you think? I dont have a doubt that 3x 780's (not Ti) even next year can play all games in your setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jersey, oh Jersey... such nice wines waiting for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tempt me...


So your suggestion is
1. Wait
2. Wait
3. Dont sell keep 2 Titans and X58 until a real upgrade


----------



## Panther Al

Heh... Not planning on dropping what I have now anytime soon either: Just don't see any reason for it. Two Original Titans on a 3960 and 32gigs of RAM should be more than enough to last through the X99 lifecycle unless something really odd happens.

Though I will admit, I would seriously consider a few notational Titan II's if it looks like they would measure up to what the Original Titan did when it dropped.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> You have different types of capacitors: ceramic, film, electrolytic, polarized and non-polarized with different types of dielectrics, of all shapes, form and sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 980/970 will be released soon ( tomorrow?) the 960 is around the corner, all with 28nm! Full core Maxwell needs lower fabrication nodes, 20nm or 16nm and that will only be feasible ($$$) next year!
> Read my article about it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I think we may see a Titan II either by Xmas 2014 or early 2015. Once this is released, we will see cutdown and cheaper versions that will follow after ie: a cutdown Titan II like the 780 and then a Ti version of the Titan II like the 780Ti.
Nvidia knows its customer base to well only this time around the customers are wise too it. Same milking process as Gk104.
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-gm200-(gtx-titan-ii)-spotted.html
Roll on GM200.

On a side note my x58 930 cpu was able to do 4.4ghz Ht-on (fully watercooled Cpu, Mosfets, NB/SB) and be stable in Prime, Linx, Occt and Ibt way back in Jan 2010 long before SB.
The only reason i have the rig i have now is because i have a 5ghz prime stable 4930k otherwise i woulda stuck with my x58.
X58 is still a great gaming platform aslong as your at 4ghz your fine with a good gpu for gaming as 4ghz will eliminate any bottleneck for the GPU.
Also people are dropping 6 core Xeons into there old X58 motherboards for a cheap and powerful upgrade as there all being stripped out of data centers and server farms.
Personally if i was going x99 i would wait for Broadwell, better performance, teething troubles sorted, faster and cheaper ram as well as cheaper to purchase.
Also the original Titans are *THE BEST* card for Overclocking on water and using a software based volt mod, you can break the 1400mhz barrier easily and then some with only around 1.40v. You cant do that with any other card apart from the 690 but the added heat of the 690 being a dual and also being a cutdown from the Titan architecture wont allow you to go this far but ive managed 1372mhz fully stable.

As for the Titan blacks and there price while lacking Overclocking via software volt modding i wouldnt touch those with an extended barge pole, in my opinion for the money and how much you can Oc them, well *in my opinion* there crap. For a card that was released in 2014 to only maybe hit 1300mhz (if your lucky) for a £800 price tag.....well that says it all for me.


----------



## carlhil2

OG Titan FTW...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> OG Titan FTW...


Semper FI


----------



## L36

So the maxwell jr is upon us. Oh well, holding onto my titan until big daddy maxwell comes. This thing already maxes out anything at 1600 with consistent 60 fps with 1349 core oc.


----------



## Baasha

The redeeming factor about the upcoming 980 definitely seems to be 3x DP ports on the card.

I wonder if/when DP 1.3 (now released by VESA) will be implemented on the GPUs and/or monitors.









Until then, Titan Black SC FTW!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So your suggestion is
> 1. Wait
> 2. Wait
> 3. Dont sell keep 2 Titans and X58 until a real upgrade


Yes, the only real problem with X58 is heat!


----------



## OccamRazor

If these are true no so good for the upcoming cards, like i stated in an earlier article:



Looks like the average GTX 980 Maxwell increase in clocks is 150mhz over 780Ti equates in similar performance once overclocked!
So our Titans will require 50mhz in average over 780Ti clocks to get the same performance as the 980?
Side grade at best these new cards...








Roughly extra 100mhz on GTX980 translates as the same clock performance in our Titans?

Stay tuned folks!!!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm gonna LOL so hard when all the guys with their shiny new 980's start flooding into the benching threads and rage because they can't beat the top 780Ti and Titan scores! Hahah, small chance of that but you never know!


----------



## JCPUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm gonna LOL so hard when all the guys with their shiny new 980's start flooding into the benching threads and rage because they can't beat the top 780Ti and Titan scores! Hahah, small chance of that but you never know!


Given the 980 bench results, buying 3 Titans (and voltmoding) a year and a half ago was one of the better purchase decisions I have ever made.


----------



## ChronoBodi

its a fool's idea to get these GM204s to replace our Titans, the performance isn't 2x better, more like 5-10% better....

Yes, i understand it was $1000 for a Titan, but thats the thing, we've had GTX 980 performance since Feb 2013, that is not bad at all in my book.

Everybody is getting so excited over what is essentially the mid-range chip in the Maxwell lineup, so til they release the GM200s, the Titans are still here to stay.









Yes, will be interesting to see how these 980s compare to our overvolted Titans, hehehehe.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Well the cat is out of the bag:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review

at least we got some numbers even though they are trying to gold the pill...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Well the cat is out of the bag:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review
> 
> at least we got some numbers even though they are trying to gold the pill...


So in this article the 980 is barely beating the 780Ti sometimes while losing outright at other times and this is with the boost clock of the 980 at 1216MHz vs the 780Ti's of 928MHz (a 300MHz advantage)! Looks like GK110 is still very much the flagship chip in Nvidia's lineup to me!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am going to stick with my Titans for another year since I normally buy in 3s I will just have to chill until something will beat my current build


----------



## supermi

Finally GOT my sub zero TITAN rig back up right now testing 4.8ghz at 1.3v and going t0 4.9 next. Evaporator is holding in mid -40's and all of this is a GREAT house for my TITANS!

Even thou I neglected them for like 8 straight months I still used them for like a year before than and still have top level performance. The 980 looks great really does but for me when I see what the 980 does I think GM200 ohhh my! that or pascal , we in this thread have a certain mentality about us ... for the 980 lovers it is VALUE and we had those guys hating on us when the titan launched and more so when the 780 launched well we have our own mentality and it is to HAVE the best and to PUSH those things.

I admit I might grab a 980 or 970 for a backup rig but most likely will "retire my titans into another room (with a sub zero cpu) and get broadwell E for the "titan2?"

oh titan we love you so!

addition:
That said I might keep my eyes open for a 3rd titan hehehe I mean YEAH! 3 titans 6gb VRAM FTW


----------



## dpoverlord

The 980 is like a titan with less memory at half the price. From the benches I see.... However, for surround gaming 4gb is not enough you need titans, if EVGA releases the 8gb version titans may not make sense.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> The 980 is like a titan with less memory at half the price. From the benches I see.... However, for surround gaming 4gb is not enough you need titans, if EVGA releases the 8gb version titans may not make sense.


Which is why much like the 780Ti, you won't see any 8gb 980s for at least a few months.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So in this article the 980 is barely beating the 780Ti sometimes while losing outright at other times and this is with the boost clock of the 980 at 1216MHz vs the 780Ti's of 928MHz (a 300MHz advantage)! Looks like GK110 is still very much the flagship chip in Nvidia's lineup to me!


I wouldn't be so quick there, people have had them at 1600 core on air. But I still agree with your sentiment


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick there, people have had them at 1600 core on air. But I still agree with your sentiment


How far they OC aside how well they scale with OC might be more key. I remember my 680 classifieds doing 1400mhz plus gaming in 2-3 and 4 way ski and man the scaling was kinda crap after 1200 odd MHz ... Even with ram at 7000mhz OC was like 30% or more over classified stock and even higher compared to reference but my OC yielded worse and worse percentage gains probably due to lack of ROP's ... 980 has those in spades but bandwidth and or unknowns could and seem might even be limiting OC scaling ... Gk110 seems to scale very well as did gf110 the gtx 580 ...

I interested to see hope we get some OCN member feedback as soon as tomorrow !

Typos are thanks to mobile posting and being past my bedtime LOL!


----------



## electricsheep

Hi everyone, first time posting here









I've had my current Titan Black SLI setup now for about a month now, flashed with the ASUS sk3nt Titan Black BIOS all working very nicely with decent overclock.

I decided to install 2x EK-FC780 GTX Ti backplates for my cards yesterday - all went well and used the PC for 4-5 hours last night with no problem.

When I came to turn my PC on this morning the SLI bridge light comes on however the 2nd card is no longer being detected, it's not showing up in Nvidia control panel or Device Manager. I've tried re-installing the Nvidia drivers (latest down today) and resetting motherboard BIOS and CMOS but still no joy.

Is there anything else I can try before dismantling my water loop to test the cards individually?


----------



## provost

So, how many Titan owners would take the 980 bait, despite wiser counsel by many in this thread? hmmmm
For sure, not yours truly...lol
Holding out for GM200.


----------



## V3teran

Thinking of grabbing 2 of these 980's, at the end of the day at 120hz 1440p, 2x980s should do me good until 120hz 4k monitors arrive. I will not upgrade too 4k until 120hz is available because its so much smoother. By the time that comes we will probably be on GM300/GM400. Not only that with a volt mod these cards should fly along, alot of people are buying them so i can see alot of custom support regarding bios, modding etc. Tough decision.


----------



## Silent Scone

There is talk of 200mv. Seen 1600 core on air already with 87+mv.

I'm struggling to keep my wallet in from buying just one to play with, but the Classified will be along shortly.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing 2 of these 980's, at the end of the day at 120hz 1440p, 2x980s should do me good until 120hz 4k monitors arrive. I will not upgrade too 4k until 120hz is available because its so much smoother. By the time that comes we will probably be on GM300/GM400. Not only that with a volt mod these cards should fly along, alot of people are buying them so i can see alot of custom support regarding bios, modding etc. Tough decision.


Then wait for the 990 to replace your 690 man.








Stay true to your inner beast...







. don't give in to first temptation, the second bite of this particular apple may turn out to be even more fulfilling! .....lol


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Then wait for the 990 to replace your 690 man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay true to your inner beast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . don't give in to first temptation, the second bite of this particular apple may turn out to be even more fulfilling! .....lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is talk of 200mv. Seen 1600 core on air already with 87+mv.
> 
> I'm struggling to keep my wallet in from buying just one to play with, but the Classified will be along shortly.


Yeah its impressive for Air, obviously i wont even be installing mine until i have waterblocks. That is if i buy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Then wait for the 990 to replace your 690 man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay true to your inner beast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . don't give in to first temptation, the second bite of this particular apple may turn out to be even more fulfilling! .....lol


I hear ya and your right but i think they would do me for a good couple years probably longer if a successsful volt mod can be done.
I can also sell my 690 with the waterblock and volt mod which will help me sell it easier!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Yeah its impressive for Air, obviously i wont even be installing mine until i have waterblocks. That is if i buy.
> I hear ya and your right but i think they would do me for a good couple years probably longer if a successsful volt mod can be done.


Cheers to successfully volt modding these, and all future cards, mate.









We are now addicted to volt modded over clocking, and we want it to stay this way....









I must admit, it did make me smile a little when Jen tipped his hat to the overclockers in his (rather lengthy) speech last night.
I did listen to the entire speech, as I typically do pay attention to what the CEOs have to say, and how it is said (body language speaks louder than words a lot of times in my business..lol). He is a smart fella, even if a bit long winded.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Cheers to successfully volt modding these, and all future cards, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are now addicted to volt modded over clocking, and we want it to stat this way....


I will be asking Ed first for his opinion on quality of the various chips and i will need to see the Datasheet also.
If i get stuck i can always get Agent A01 to help me out!


----------



## V3teran

I caved in and purchased 2 from SCAN, EVGA SC version, will be here tomorrow morning. It will be enough for me at 1440p 120hz until 4k 120hz arrives.


----------



## Silent Scone

I bought one from Scan


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I bought one from Scan


----------



## Silent Scone

No blocks on EK store. I'm putting the Titans up for sale me thinks. Not so much in favour of 980s but in preparation, they're hydros so I'd rather not lose super money on them as will lose enough as it is.


----------



## V3teran

You would still get 500 quid a piece i reckon if the right buyer comes along for Direct Compute.


----------



## Silent Scone

I thought around the same


----------



## Asus11

seen this happen when the 780ti came out, titan owners was panicing. titans was going for rock bottom prices.. after a few weeks everything back to normal.

I'd hold on to your cards, its the typical thing to rush sell your cards especially at this time when a new gpu just released everyone is hyped.

ive got a titan evga .. im going to put it up for sale in a few weeks


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I did that with the Ti, regret it a little bit but it's only money.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I thought around the same


Or what you could do is sell them for £450, should shift them quite quick, may stop people humming and harring.


----------



## Silent Scone

Maybe a little low with the blocks. I'm in no rush


----------



## V3teran

Oh yeah i forgot about the blocks. I wish somebody would get some blocks in for these new cards, everywhere is on pre-order.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing 2 of these 980's, at the end of the day at 120hz 1440p, 2x980s should do me good until 120hz 4k monitors arrive. I will not upgrade too 4k until 120hz is available because its so much smoother. By the time that comes we will probably be on GM300/GM400. Not only that with a volt mod these cards should fly along, alot of people are buying them so i can see alot of custom support regarding bios, modding etc. Tough decision.


No soft voltmod im afraid! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!





I will publish some thoughts about the new GPUS later on with OC results and core clocks!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## provost

Look forward to it, Ed.








So, which brave soul is going to take a crack at modding the driver files for volt control?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electricsheep*
> 
> Hi everyone, first time posting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my current Titan Black SLI setup now for about a month now, flashed with the ASUS sk3nt Titan Black BIOS all working very nicely with decent overclock.
> 
> I decided to install 2x EK-FC780 GTX Ti backplates for my cards yesterday - all went well and used the PC for 4-5 hours last night with no problem.
> 
> When I came to turn my PC on this morning the SLI bridge light comes on however the 2nd card is no longer being detected, it's not showing up in Nvidia control panel or Device Manager. I've tried re-installing the Nvidia drivers (latest down today) and resetting motherboard BIOS and CMOS but still no joy.
> 
> Is there anything else I can try before dismantling my water loop to test the cards individually?


Add your motherboard to your signature . if you have the rampage extreme you can shut off the pci slots 1 by 1 but make sure to unplug the pcie power cables from the card in the slot you shut off ...

If not your MB you can try to reinstall drivers then yup remove and test 1 by 1

Good luck!
If you water cool or have a crazy build which is hard to rip apart boards like the rampage with features like pci slot on of switches can make your day easier


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I caved in and purchased 2 from SCAN, EVGA SC version, will be here tomorrow morning. It will be enough for me at 1440p 120hz until 4k 120hz arrives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> I caved in and purchased 2 from SCAN, EVGA SC version, will be here tomorrow morning. It will be enough for me at 1440p 120hz until 4k 120hz arrives.


Titans are still king I feel for surround gaming, I am at 4800 x 2560 (3 monitors) then with my 4th accessory with movies I am at 6400 x 2560. I am not sure if all 4 monitors would fit on one card but I am contemplating selling my 2nd (I sold my third). I have the feeling Vanilla Titans will still hold their own. If you have one monitor then I do not feel you need the Titan. I could be wrong, but 1440p is not that aggressive of a resolution. Be nice if Baasha could chime in as hes one of the few who have had surround 4k surround 1600p and now surround 1440p. He went from 780tis to titans to titan SC to Titan Black (wth is his day job?).

All in all, 1 1/2 years later I am happy with my purchase, the price has stayed pretty much the same similar to how the 690 stayed around the same pirce (thats what I came from). It truly was an *excellent* investment. What other card do you know that resells for its same price? I was offered $950/1k for my 88% Asic card that can hit 1250 on air. I may just take it as I am not gaming as much anymore. However, if you plan to go surround, I would wait for more benchmarks to come out before you get up and upgrade since it may be seen that they cant hold up. Also, there is a christmas '14 rumor now on titan 2. I know Ed said '15 but samples have been seen leaving asia on transport documents.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Add your motherboard to your signature . if you have the rampage extreme you can shut off the pci slots 1 by 1 but make sure to unplug the pcie power cables from the card in the slot you shut off ...
> If you water cool or have a crazy build which is hard to rip apart boards like the rampage with features like pci slot on of switches can make your day easier


I was reading the Rampage V Extreme forums and seems they are having issues like the IV. Skupples will back this up, about 9 months ago I was waiting for the IV Extreme then saw it was bleh. Resold my 3930k for the 4930k. Then realized... my x58 Xeon still holds up.

Ed wrote earlier as did a few others.

"There will always be something new and better, the idea is to know when you **need** to upgrade..." Were OCN and hardcore but we all like a good deal.

Or what bout my other quote,

_*It's like a stock never buy it on its IPO dady *cough FBook* *cough BABA* *cough GRPN* *cough Twitter* , etc.*_


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No soft voltmod im afraid! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will publish some thoughts about the new GPUS later on with OC results and core clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


That's a shame







Still, these seem to scale really well without voltage. There was talk somewhere of 200mv being given somewhere however. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Titans are still king I feel for surround gaming, I am at 4800 x 2560 (3 monitors) then with my 4th accessory with movies I am at 6400 x 2560. I am not sure if all 4 monitors would fit on one card but I am contemplating selling my 2nd (I sold my third). I have the feeling Vanilla Titans will still hold their own. If you have one monitor then I do not feel you need the Titan. I could be wrong, but 1440p is not that aggressive of a resolution. Be nice if Baasha could chime in as hes one of the few who have had surround 4k surround 1600p and now surround 1440p. He went from 780tis to titans to titan SC to Titan Black (wth is his day job?).
> 
> All in all, 1 1/2 years later I am happy with my purchase, the price has stayed pretty much the same similar to how the 690 stayed around the same pirce (thats what I came from). It truly was an *excellent* investment. What other card do you know that resells for its same price? I was offered $950/1k for my 88% Asic card that can hit 1250 on air. I may just take it as I am not gaming as much anymore. However, if you plan to go surround, I would wait for more benchmarks to come out before you get up and upgrade since it may be seen that they cant hold up. Also, there is a christmas '14 rumor now on titan 2. I know Ed said '15 but samples have been seen leaving asia on transport documents.
> I was reading the Rampage V Extreme forums and seems they are having issues like the IV. Skupples will back this up, about 9 months ago I was waiting for the IV Extreme then saw it was bleh. Resold my 3930k for the 4930k. Then realized... my x58 Xeon still holds up.
> 
> Ed wrote earlier as did a few others.
> 
> "There will always be something new and better, the idea is to know when you **need** to upgrade..." Were OCN and hardcore but we all like a good deal.
> 
> Or what bout my other quote,
> 
> _*It's like a stock never buy it on its IPO dady *cough FBook* *cough BABA* *cough GRPN* *cough Twitter* , etc.*_


Had my rampage for a few years now so far no issues knock knock ... PCI switches have saved me countless hours when I had 4way 680/classifieds and even with 2 ttitans.

Best board don't know but a great feature! h I think it rocks that it is still relevant though sad at the same time ... Titans are like the x58 platform baby!

Was just trying to help the fellow titan owner out in case he had that board.

Other news though those cards are hitting 1500 what is the curve of actual performance gains looking like? Are they trailing off?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Had my rampage for a few years now so far no issues knock knock ... PCI switches have saved me countless hours when I had 4way 680/classifieds and even with 2 ttitans.
> 
> Best board don't know but a great feature! h I think it rocks that it is still relevant though sad at the same time ... Titans are like the x58 platform baby!
> 
> Was just trying to help the fellow titan owner out in case he had that board.
> 
> Other news though those cards are hitting 1500 what is the curve of actual performance gains looking like? Are they trailing off?


Yeah I know, was not knocking your quote was REALLY HELPFUL, I just was annoyed after reading the Rampage V forums and seeing it riddled with problems. Titans, amazing that they have held up


----------



## supermi

I hear ya BRO! AND HAHA hope you like!


Working on 4.9ghz at 1.3v now (4930k) just starting all to feed my lovely titans!


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## OccamRazor

Well, the new Maxwell core are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for

780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because

wont be that much slower either!
And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to

stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because

they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance,

reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!

(AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]



No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to

1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!








Red: Missing power phases (2)
Purple: 4 power phases for the core
Green: 1 power phase for the memory
Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card

Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in

your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!









Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!!

it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?









Just my 2 cents!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Looking good!!!

I mean bad!!!

I mean BAAAADASS!!!!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well, the new Maxwell core are out and are very good OC'ers but as everyone should know it's a bit of a side grade for
> 
> 780Ti owners that have good cards with high OC's, Titan and 780 owners that also have good cards volt mod enabled because
> 
> wont be that much slower either!
> And frankly only lower tier card owners (770 and below and lower than 290 in AMD side), bencher's and people that like to
> 
> stay in the edge will buy these cards, but the vast majority that have 780Ti/Titan Black/Titan/780 wont upgrade because
> 
> they will loose $$$ in the process and get a good card but only up to AVERAGE (best case scenario) 20% more performance,
> 
> reflected in FPS its close to 16 fps AVERAGE (best case scenario) from GK110!
> 
> (AVERAGE PERFORMANCE) [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected] = GTX [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> No soft voltmod for the GTX 970/980! The NCP81174 does not have support for I2C, all voltage control through driver up to
> 
> 1,25V in Maxwell GPUs only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red: Missing power phases (2)
> Purple: 4 power phases for the core
> Green: 1 power phase for the memory
> Blue: Voltage controller NCP81174
> Yellow: Missing capacitors and resistances front and back of card
> 
> Some of you might remember the GTX680 with a similar setting: Missing parts!
> While this does not equate in bad performance in any way or puts the card in any harm, but it just leaves a bad taste in
> 
> your mouth after paying $$$ for your card...
> If you intent to hard mod the card later on you probably will have to solder most of the missing caps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wonderful card if you ask me: very fast, under water will be very cool, the Classified versions will be AMAZING!!!
> 
> it just leaves me asking a question: Where is GM210?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Your 2 cents is ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Your 2 cents is ALWAYS welcome!


Thanks buddy! i hope you are well!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## Panther Al

The way I look at the 980 release is thus:

With running dual Titans, the 980 will be a sidegrade more than anything. The potential for better performance is there sure, but with the custom Bios's out there, the OG Titans are still running at the leading edge of the pack for benchers.

So, since the Titan's Release:

780.
290X.
780ti.
980.

Thats four major upgrade cycles I can - and have - skip. I think I just made my money back. Especially is the 980ti is less than a 5 to 10% improvement over my soft modded Titan's that will make five upgrade cycles.

So, lets say I got the 680 Classy, a pair was around 1200 bucks. Down 800 vs. the Titan.
Then, lets assume I upped to the 780 Classy - which is a good solid upgrade. Sell the 680's for, oh, 500, and spend 1400 on the pair. I'm already at 100 bucks more than I spent on the pair of Titans I have. And with the BIOS's out there - Thanks Skynet and Company! - still doing better by and large.
Assume I skip the 290X, and the 780ti Classy. The Kingpin can, with some effort, beat out the Titans, but assuming agian, get 500 bucks for the 780 Classies, I am still spending another 1400 bucks for the pair, so now at +1500 bucks than what I spent, for what, 5% better performance?
And maybe another 5% if that on a 980 Classy, should they exist? Easily would have spent more than double in cards just to finally get to where I am now.

So.. yeah. 2 Way Titan: Best $2000 I ever spent.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> The way I look at the 980 release is thus:
> 
> With running dual Titans, the 980 will be a sidegrade more than anything. The potential for better performance is there sure, but with the custom Bios's out there, the OG Titans are still running at the leading edge of the pack for benchers.
> 
> So, since the Titan's Release:
> 
> 780.
> 290X.
> 780ti.
> 980.
> 
> Thats four major upgrade cycles I can - and have - skip. I think I just made my money back. Especially is the 980ti is less than a 5 to 10% improvement over my soft modded Titan's that will make five upgrade cycles.
> 
> So, lets say I got the 680 Classy, a pair was around 1200 bucks. Down 800 vs. the Titan.
> Then, lets assume I upped to the 780 Classy - which is a good solid upgrade. Sell the 680's for, oh, 500, and spend 1400 on the pair. I'm already at 100 bucks more than I spent on the pair of Titans I have. And with the BIOS's out there - Thanks Skynet and Company! - still doing better by and large.
> Assume I skip the 290X, and the 780ti Classy. The Kingpin can, with some effort, beat out the Titans, but assuming agian, get 500 bucks for the 780 Classies, I am still spending another 1400 bucks for the pair, so now at +1500 bucks than what I spent, for what, 5% better performance?
> And maybe another 5% if that on a 980 Classy, should they exist? Easily would have spent more than double in cards just to finally get to where I am now.
> 
> So.. yeah. 2 Way Titan: Best $2000 I ever spent.


That´s why in my previous article, i state that these are good cards but a side grade for those that have GK110! The $$$ effort to trade for the 980´s would be negative like you put it well!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## provost

Ed has better review in a summarized form than some of the so called professional reviewers whose reviews seem like they are reading off the company's marketing slides.


----------



## Mr iggy

Guess I'm in


----------



## supermi

Welcome Mr.Iggy! On other news we call one of our kitties "tiggie Iggie igigkins" LOL

Titans of all colors welcome


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Ed has better review in a summarized form than some of the so called professional reviewers whose reviews seem like they are reading off the company's marketing slides.


Thanks!








What i hate about reviews is the bias that almost all of them share and don't put things in perspective!
Mostly compare apples with bananas (when reviewing the apple) and compare the banana's results from half a year away when the banana wasn't ripe yet...








Different core clocks and old drivers are a common denominator in most reviews with the excuse that its what the user will get!
They should be concerned with what the user WANTS! And what everybody wants is what true performance is he going to get (OC'ed of course) for his $$$ and the real comparison with the competition!
So IMO, the cards ( all cards in the review, not go to old reviews and just copy paste the old data) have to go through tests once again with recent drivers and recent games (with respective performance patches if applied) to give the users a real picture of the performance so they can decide where to spend their hard earned money!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Keromyaou

Last year around January or February I read an article about the delay of 20nm node manufacturing for the GPU sectors. That was coincidental with the announcement of Titan. Since the real jump in gpu performance usually needs the down-sizing of node size, I bet that gpu performance shouldn't dramatically go up for two years and bought two Titans. It was a good decision for me since the performance increase of gpus has been miniscule since then as we have seen.

Originally I had the same idea as OccumRazor about the timings of the release of Titan 2. It should take another one year for Nvidia to release Titan 2 because Nvidia needs 20nm node for releasing a big Maxwell. However, after the spec of gtx980 was released, I was a bit surprised with Maxwell architecture who managed to generate performances equal to Titans with 28nm nodes and much reduced transistor counts. This makes me wonder if it might be possible to make 980Ti (or Titan 2) type of gpu based on 28nm node. If it is possible, then Nvidia might be able to release 980Ti (or Titan 2) much sooner (for instance early 2015).


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> Last year around January or February I read an article about the delay of 20nm node manufacturing for the GPU sectors. That was coincidental with the announcement of Titan. Since the real jump in gpu performance usually needs the down-sizing of node size, I bet that gpu performance shouldn't dramatically go up for two years and bought two Titans. It was a good decision for me since the performance increase of gpus has been miniscule since then as we have seen.
> 
> Originally I had the same idea as OccumRazor about the timings of the release of Titan 2. It should take another one year for Nvidia to release Titan 2 because Nvidia needs 20nm node for releasing a big Maxwell. However, after the spec of gtx980 was released, I was a bit surprised with Maxwell architecture who managed to generate performances equal to Titans with 28nm nodes and much reduced transistor counts. This makes me wonder if it might be possible to make 980Ti (or Titan 2) type of gpu based on 28nm node. If it is possible, then Nvidia might be able to release 980Ti (or Titan 2) much sooner (for instance early 2015).


It makes more sense ($$$) to make a dual GPU GTX990 with either the 980 or the 970 cores don't you think?









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> It makes more sense ($$$) to make a dual GPU GTX990 with either the 980 or the 970 cores don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


That is exactly where I think we are going. The gtx 980 generate less heat and is smaller compared to Titan series, so it would be easy to launch a 990 soon. Personally I will wait for 20 nm chips starting to show up in a year from now to replace my tities...


----------



## djriful

GTX 970 just murdered my TITAN OC Modded BIOS...

GTX970: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/3340#post_22875992

My score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1629531


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GTX 970 just murdered my TITAN OC Modded BIOS...
> 
> GTX970: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/3340#post_22875992
> 
> My score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1629531


You have to ask yourself if you are a gamer or a bencher, if a gamer stick to your card, if a bencher, go and get a 980!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dpoverlord

Anyone try the latest drivers how are they compared to the previous ones. Curious if Surround will perform better


----------



## Keromyaou

I am almost sure that Nvidia will release a dual-gpu card (gtx 990). However, in my opinion, dual gpu cards only have a niche market. If you can make dual gpus which can fit into ITX size motherboard, it might be interesting. For those who are interested in quad-SLI usually seem to go to four single gpus rather than two dual gpu settings.

As far as I know, AMD is planning to release a big card in early 2015. I don't know how it will turn up as a performance-wise. But probably Nvidia wants to counterattack against AMD. Then Nvidia probably needs gtx980Ti for this. I presume that Nvidia already has a clear design for both big and small Maxwell cards for either 20 or 28nm node. Additionally 28nm node manufacturing is well mature. So I feel that Nvidia might do a big Maxwell with 28nm.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GTX 970 just murdered my TITAN OC Modded BIOS...
> 
> GTX970: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/3340#post_22875992
> 
> My score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1629531


You have a strange definition of "murdered" mate! That's about 9% faster than your Titan and it was clocked to 1600+MHz! I'm betting your Titan was running no where near that high a clock speed. These are the next generation flagship cards we are talking about, they damn well ought to be able to beat their predecessors, especially when clocked 300-400MHz higher!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You have a strange definition of "murdered" mate! That's about 9% faster than your Titan and it was clocked to 1600+MHz! I'm betting your Titan was running no where near that high a clock speed. These are the next generation flagship cards we are talking about, they damn well ought to be able to beat their predecessors, especially when clocked 300-400MHz higher!


Well said Eric, well said!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GTX 970 just murdered my TITAN OC Modded BIOS...
> 
> GTX970: http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/3340#post_22875992
> 
> My score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1629531


I wouldn't really say that was murdered to be honest!


----------



## djriful

Chill guys, I was just exaggerating a bit.


----------



## carlhil2

Get that Titan above 1300, it is still relevant, I am waiting on the 980 Classy...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, a voltage-unlocked 980 ought to be pretty interesting...


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I wouldn't really say that was murdered to be honest!


Well i know that my new 980's did murder my titans up to 35% faster in most of the benches with average around 25%

This cards run at 1500mhz all day long today not single crash compared to my 1125mhz titans.
I just had enough it was good 18 months run and its time to retire the titans and specially with the rumours of VR-Sli which i do need for my DK2 and above titans became obsolete.

Plus the long overdue upgrade itch


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Well i know that my new 980's did murder my titans up to 35% faster in most of the benches with average around 25%
> 
> This cards run at 1500mhz all day long today not single crash compared to my 1125mhz titans.
> I just had enough it was good 18 months run and its time to retire the titans and specially with the rumours of VR-Sli which i do need for my DK2 and above titans became obsolete.
> 
> Plus the long overdue upgrade itch


Sure, get the Titans to 1250mhz and you will see that difference almost gone...

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure, get the Titans to 1250mhz and you will see that difference almost gone...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I know i cant get them stable more then 1125 no water cooling just air its like saying get 980's to 1800 and will see

I know we all get emotionly atached to titans but it is what it is there time are passing fast and we have to accept it untill Titans 2 that is.









In my scenario who runs only stock cooling 980's just demolish my titans at there each max stable speeds and i found the buyer for good price another couple month and they will worth nothing basically i just swaped them for free.

Not to mention lower TDP and if rumors are true about VR-Sli only on maxwell Titans are obsolete for me period.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> I know i cant get them stable more then 1125 no water cooling just air its like saying get 980's to 1800 and will see
> 
> I know we all get emotionly atached to titans but it is what it is there time are passing fast and we have to accept it untill Titans 2 that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my scenario who runs only stock cooling 980's just demolish my titans at there each max stable speeds and i found the buyer for good price another couple month and they will worth nothing basically i just swaped them for free.
> 
> Not to mention lower TDP and if rumors are true about VR-Sli only on maxwell Titans are obsolete for me period.


Good luck!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Well i know that my new 980's did murder my titans up to 35% faster in most of the benches with average around 25%
> 
> This cards run at 1500mhz all day long today not single crash compared to my 1125mhz titans.
> I just had enough it was good 18 months run and its time to retire the titans and specially with the rumours of VR-Sli which i do need for my DK2 and above titans became obsolete.
> 
> Plus the long overdue upgrade itch


Good for you, now go scratch that itch in the 980 thread, not here.








Ok. I am just kidding....lol
Look it ( and this goes for all the bandwagon jumpers..







), yes, 980 is good, but it is not a true replacement for the Titan. This is a mid range card of this generation, even according to Nvidia. 980 doesn't make Titan any less of a card, than it was a week ago, which was pretty good. You can keep playing the "look ma, I just got a new card, OMG" game...lol, or, replace the top end card of the last generation with a worthy upgrade of next generation. Of course, you can do what you want, and hope you enjoy the new card. But, personally, I would rather wait for something even more compelling to convince me to upgrade. If there is one thing that we have learned from the last gen cycle, it would be the virtues of patience disproportionately out-reward the novelty of an early adopter guinea pig (not directed at anyone..just an opinion)...lol


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Good for you, now go scratch that itch in the 980 thread, not here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I am just kidding....lol
> Look it ( and this goes for all the bandwagon jumpers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), yes, 980 is good, but it is not a true replacement for the Titan. This is a mid range card of this generation, even according to Nvidia. 980 doesn't make Titan any less of a card, than it was a week ago, which was pretty good. You can keep playing the "look ma, I just got a new card, OMG" game...lol, or, replace the top end card of the last generation with a worthy upgrade of next generation. Of course, you can do what you want, and hope you enjoy the new card. But, personally, I would rather wait for something even more compelling to convince me to upgrade. If there is one thing that we have learned from the last gen cycle, it would be the virtues of patience disproportionately out-reward the novelty of an early adopter guinea pig (not directed at anyone..just an opinion)...lol


Well put!


----------



## Asus11

I guess im a part of this club again.. bought a evga sc titan like a week ago







something about the vanilla titan I just can't shake off..

haha


----------



## Panther Al

The only thing that might get me to step away from 2 of my Titans (Saving the one in my folding machine till the next big folder comes along) would be a something like a Titan II that showed the same improvement over the 980 as the original did over the 680. The only other possibility would be a a reasonably priced 990. I seriously looked at the the Titan Zed, and would have gotten one if it was cleared for Team Comp in folding instead of the Black I did get, but the 6k price to double up my GPU's just wasn't worth it (Running a mATX Board).


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I guess im a part of this club again.. bought a evga sc titan like a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something about the vanilla titan I just can't shake off..
> 
> haha


Haha!! Yeah!!
Me to until the Rift launches if the VR SLI does not work on Kepler (really hope it does) do us a solid NVIDIA!


----------



## Nilsom

Hello everyone

I am owner of two Titans 18 months ago
I have the Bios skynet 1006, I am not knowing how to make a good OC
I am having difficulty adjusting (mV) someone could help me.
thank you all


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I am owner of two Titans 18 months ago
> I have the Bios skynet 1006, I am not knowing how to make a good OC
> I am having difficulty adjusting (mV) someone could help me.
> thank you all


Sure! Read my OC guide in my SIG!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Nilsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure! Read my OC guide in my SIG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thank you friend

I unloaded all of their SIG
but not meeting any guide OC,

thank you and sorry


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> thank you friend
> 
> I unloaded all of their SIG
> but not meeting any guide OC,
> 
> thank you and sorry


*OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dpoverlord

Did you guys see the new ACX 2.0 980 cooler? Seems to be more efficient.

04G-P4-2982-KR
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked
Part Number: 04G-P4-2982-KR

1241MHz Base Clock
1342MHz Boost Clock
159GT/s Texture Fill Rate
4096MB GDDR5 Memory
7010MHz Memory Clock
224.3GB/s Memory Bandwidth

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2983-KR
04G-P4-2983-KR
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0
Part Number: 04G-P4-2983-KR

1266MHz Base Clock
1367MHz Boost Clock
162GT/s Texture Fill Rate
4096MB GDDR5 Memory
7010MHz Memory Clock
224.3GB/s Memory Bandwidth
Warranty: 3 Years


----------



## ChronoBodi

waiiiiitttt, the Maxwells still have SLI bridges? I concede that AMD did do something cool by not needing them anymore for Crossfire, it's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> waiiiiitttt, the Maxwells still have SLI bridges? I concede that AMD did do something cool by not needing them anymore for Crossfire, it's one less thing to worry about.


Not to sound like a hater but u can do a lot of cool thingys by installaing a stock "hoover" on it n yet have temps for frying some scramble eggs. They shld have dealt with the more important factors like tesselation, temp n decibel of their stock cooler. Maybe after that major upgrade of their brown cardbox.

Just my 2 cents. Nvidia bridgless sli if i am not mistaken will be the gen after maxwell.

Btw hmm evga precision x16 lets me run my voltages lowered by quite a bit. Another thing have u guys noticed the new driver power draw on ure oc is less compared to the previous drivers??


----------



## Asus11

im a fan of the sli bridges


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> waiiiiitttt, the Maxwells still have SLI bridges? I concede that AMD did do something cool by not needing them anymore for Crossfire, it's one less thing to worry about.


No SLI/CF bridges puts more stress on your PCI-E bandwidth. And AMD had to re-invent their CF tech because it was broken in certain situations.


----------



## skupples

Maxwell allows 1.25? Not too shabby.should do 15-16 on water easy.


----------



## gamingarena

Anybody that has original EVGA TItan SC Signature Bios? that can help me out,
one in the database doesn't look like its matching SC Signature bios
I misplaced my dumps and cant find it


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Maxwell allows 1.25? Not too shabby.should do 15-16 on water easy.


but hmm it seems to be tesselation limited on clock to clock with 780ti.

really cannot wait for titan 2.

Will definately get it and hoping for a 512bit.

looking at the gain and so call rumours of 3k cuda core on the full maxwell.. 4k is going to be dominated soon.


----------



## Ferreal

Got my Titan Blacks to 1292 and they are beasts! Needed to wait for custom loop to OC.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Here's a question for you lot too, since I disabled my surround and switched to a single 1440p monitor (while I wait for 2 more for 1440 surround), my Titans have dropped back to 1006 clocks. Regardless of what I set in AB, they just sit there, all the time.

I can change the voltage and it changes but not the clocks, any ideas?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Here's a question for you lot too, since I disabled my surround and switched to a single 1440p monitor (while I wait for 2 more for 1440 surround), my Titans have dropped back to 1006 clocks. Regardless of what I set in AB, they just sit there, all the time.
> 
> I can change the voltage and it changes but not the clocks, any ideas?


Re-install drivers!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm calling shenanigans on the new 970/980 3dmark scores. They are doing quite well in that bench versus our Titans/780Ti's but curiously I haven't seen any other real world testing or bench scores where they are beating GK110 as badly as they are in Firestrike and 3dmark11. In Valley, for instance, they are not even coming close to the best GK110 scores so far and most all the reviews I have seen show gaming comparisons to be "win some, lose some" yet in the 3dmark benches they are easily beating my GPU scores by 1500-2000 points. Looks to me like Nvidia did some extra optimizations for those two benches to get the scores way up there for the reviews but in real world scenarios the 980 seems to be more or less on par with the 780Ti. Of course its natural that a new card with new drivers will take time to show its true strength and I have no doubt that the 980 is a faster card than the 780Ti, I just thought the irregularities with the 3dmark scores was a bit curious...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm calling shenanigans on the new 970/980 3dmark scores. They are doing quite well in that bench versus our Titans/780Ti's but curiously I haven't seen any other real world testing or bench scores where they are beating GK110 as badly as they are in Firestrike and 3dmark11. In Valley, for instance, they are not even coming close to the best GK110 scores so far and most all the reviews I have seen show gaming comparisons to be "win some, lose some" yet in the 3dmark benches they are easily beating my GPU scores by 1500-2000 points. Looks to me like Nvidia did some extra optimizations for those two benches to get the scores way up there for the reviews but in real world scenarios the 980 seems to be more or less on par with the 780Ti. Of course its natural that a new card with new drivers will take time to show its true strength and I have no doubt that the 980 is a faster card than the 780Ti, I just thought the irregularities with the 3dmark scores was a bit curious...


Try ure titan on 3dmark. I am getiing same scores but hmm my powerlimit is way less. N also voltage.

Antother magic driver?? Running [email protected] opppse to norm 1.15v.

980 clock to clock is the same on 3dmark with black n 780ti.

Yeah i think 980 has issue with tesselation for clock to clock, i am guessing its here where the extra cuda cores shine on keplers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

For some reason 3dmark11 is maxing my power limit of 125 and I'm getting throttling now (don't remember that happening before). Best GPU score I've managed at 1300MHz is 18k so far.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Try ure titan on 3dmark. I am getiing same scores but hmm my powerlimit is way less. N also voltage.
> 
> Antother magic driver?? Running [email protected] opppse to norm 1.15v.
> 
> 980 clock to clock is the same on 3dmark with black n 780ti.
> 
> Yeah i think 980 has issue with tesselation for clock to clock, i am guessing its here where the extra cuda cores shine on keplers.


Yeah I noticed that with Unigine stuff. I think it's more to do with drivers though than the number of shaders


----------



## carlhil2

I get like 18000+ in 3dMark11 graphics score, depending on OC, those 980's cracking 20000 like nothing, impressive...


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Re-install drivers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Bloody pain in the arse drivers! I figured this would be the case, may just wait for my other monitors to arrive then do it then, otherwise I might end up in the same situation!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I get like 18000+ in 3dMark11 graphics score, depending on OC, those 980's cracking 20000 like nothing, impressive...


That's just it though, I'm not seeing them beating GK110 cards like that in anything else so far. Makes me wonder if they did some optimizing for the Futuremark benches on the new cards for the review publicity...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I get like 18000+ in 3dMark11 graphics score, depending on OC, those 980's cracking 20000 like nothing, impressive...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's just it though, I'm not seeing them beating GK110 cards like that in anything else so far. Makes me wonder if they did some optimizing for the Futuremark benches on the new cards for the review publicity...


No, its architecture optimization, the L2 cache value went up from 512K in Kepler to 2MB in Maxwell for instance...








So on certain benches it will jump ahead because the hardware itself its optimized, not the software! Look in Valley what happens... is it software or hardware?
several Oc'ed 980 cannot pass one of my old Titan Valley results only 81fps at 1254mhz and memory 7000mhz!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So basically the new 980 owners got really fast cards for playing 3dmark? Lol...


----------



## Ferreal

It seems like it, there's no way those 980's are better than the Titans when it comes to gaming performance.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Try ure titan on 3dmark. I am getiing same scores but hmm my powerlimit is way less. N also voltage.
> 
> Antother magic driver?? Running [email protected] opppse to norm 1.15v.
> 
> 980 clock to clock is the same on 3dmark with black n 780ti.
> 
> Yeah i think 980 has issue with tesselation for clock to clock, i am guessing its here where the extra cuda cores shine on keplers.


but Valley not use Tessellation


----------



## alancsalt

What, in particular, does valley test?


----------



## VSG

Memory bandwidth









I kid, I kid. Valley does apply tessellation loads as well, just not as much as Heaven or Firestrike, hence the reason you can usually get max benching clocks stable on Valley.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Valley has been my benchmarking nemesis for well over a year! For some reason I have battled an SLI bug with this bench that has spanned multiple hardware swaps, software updates, and even several OS reinstalls (including Win7 and Win8). Heaven has always worked fine which is all the more weird. At any rate, the only good Valley SLI run I ever got was very shortly after we first got voltage control on Titan late summer 2013. Very soon after that run I developed "the bug" which basically causes the GPU usage to drop down to as low as 20% throughout the bench and results in scores that are bizarrely lower than my single card runs! I have tried everything I can think of but this bug persists to this day. Note that it only happens in SLI and at 1080p. I can actually do 1440p SLI runs normally...


----------



## exyia

so I've had random cpu/gpu tanks (not dips, absolute tanks to the 20% range making the game unplayable). reinstalled windows and got everything setup again. I haven't experienced the full cpu/gpu usage tanks, but my core clock was still inconsistent...

and I decided to expand msi afterburner fully this time...










I'm out of ideas - I figured one gpu dropping in speed would drop all 3 gpu's in SLi. On heaven it will stay at boost clock through the run, but BF4 I just get random drops on GPU1........


----------



## supermi

Hey there Bro's got my rig back together YAY!

CPU is idling some where between -20 and -40c haha!

I have the newest and most awesome bios on my titans BUT having trouble getting the afterburner voltage hack to work








It is working on my win 7 install but for some reason not on windows 8, which afterburner is supported anything change?

I need my voltage!!!










thanks ahead for any and all assistance lets get these titans on the juice STAT LOL HAhahaha


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey there Bro's got my rig back together YAY!
> CPU is idling some where between -20 and -40c haha!
> I have the newest and most awesome bios on my titans BUT having trouble getting the afterburner voltage hack to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is working on my win 7 install but for some reason not on windows 8, which afterburner is supported anything change?
> I need my voltage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ahead for any and all assistance lets get these titans on the juice STAT LOL HAhahaha


Nah! Cant be! Did you start AB with administrator privileges? What version did you install?

Cheers

Ed

EDIT: Got your PM!


----------



## skupples

I remember testing the crack on win8 it worked fine after Occam made a few tweaks. Set it to ALWAYS run as admin in the program properties


----------



## supermi

I did forget to set to ADMIN









Will be taking a stab at it shortly, hey what drivers are you guys using?
I installed latest BF4 was a MESS but not sure if that was drivers or BF4 LOL Swolern has said the 337 wonder-drivers have been smoothest for him but he has a single titan ATM so I am wondering what SLI users are installing







?


----------



## Nilsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR ADVANCED GK110 OC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thank you friend

but I'm not getting,
(mV) is always 1.1620V
thus never stable OC


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> thank you friend
> 
> but I'm not getting,
> (mV) is always 1.1620V
> thus never stable OC





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Entao algo esta errado!











Then something is wrong! You are doing something wrong with the voltmod!








PM me! Its easier!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Just posted up my FS score in the 970/980 thread because they were saying that 21k GPU score was better than SLI 780Ti's! My Titans scored over 26k GPU score!











I still love these cards!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> so I've had random cpu/gpu tanks (not dips, absolute tanks to the 20% range making the game unplayable). reinstalled windows and got everything setup again. I haven't experienced the full cpu/gpu usage tanks, but my core clock was still inconsistent...
> 
> and I decided to expand msi afterburner fully this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of ideas - I figured one gpu dropping in speed would drop all 3 gpu's in SLi. On heaven it will stay at boost clock through the run, but BF4 I just get random drops on GPU1........


I guess nobody has any ideas? I doubt I'll get any help on the geforce forums since I'm on flashed/overvolted cards. I tried everything in the nvidia control panel settings (perfer maximum performance, single display performance mode, etc etc)

Am I really the only one running Tri-SLi on BF4? I can't be the only one who experienced this problem? Heaven benchmark (only other demanding app I have installed right now) pushes all 3 gpu's at max clocks and stays there no matter what

edit:
and if I run BF4 in single-gpu, it runs/loads completely fine - pegged at max boost clocks and gpu usage with little fluctuation

this is so annoying I'm just considering selling the third titan


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I guess nobody has any ideas? I doubt I'll get any help on the geforce forums since I'm on flashed/overvolted cards. I tried everything in the nvidia control panel settings (perfer maximum performance, single display performance mode, etc etc)
> 
> Am I really the only one running Tri-SLi on BF4? I can't be the only one who experienced this problem? Heaven benchmark (only other demanding app I have installed right now) pushes all 3 gpu's at max clocks and stays there no matter what


Its drivers or system configuration ( its randomly giving issues with the BF4 flawed game engine) it only takes a DLL from any driver installed in your system to give you such problems!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its drivers or system configuration ( its randomly giving issues with the BF4 flawed game engine) it only takes a DLL from any driver installed in your system to give you such problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


but on a completely fresh windows 7 64 bit install now

ugh, maybe I should have just stuck with 2 titans


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Just posted up my FS score in the 970/980 thread because they were saying that 21k GPU score was better than SLI 780Ti's! My Titans scored over 26k GPU score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love these cards!


eh, let them pat each others' backs. We did that allot around here as well.









I'm sure someone will respond with "QQQQQQ STOCK VS. STOCK QQQQQ" = then leave OCN ^ go post on video game forums.


----------



## supermi

HAHAHA fixed my afterburner SILLY mistake boys silly









for whatever reason tired I suppose after a DAY full of tinkering with the CPU OC I copied the necesary lines on to the bottom of the file instead of under the propper "settings"

Now all is well and I feel silly, took literally 1 look and 30 seconds LOL








well it happens and at least it was not a bad mistake like the 1 time I think I happened to get an 8pin cpu cable into the 8pin pcie cable plug on my old 4870x2 it was like







my card ....

it was failing anyway bought it used back in the day and was artifacting from almost the getgo so it was gonna go soon anyway...

and to the poster above that is BF4 well there is your problem it was giving me horrible usage on my SLI titans last night, that is when it would be gracious enough to actually let me in a round!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> eh, let them pat each others' backs. We did that allot around here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone will respond with "QQQQQQ STOCK VS. STOCK QQQQQ" = then leave OCN ^ go post on video game forums.


Those 980's are GREAT but man these Titans will step on your toes to punch you in the junk, gloves off everything goes OG TITAN BABY!


----------



## $ilent

What fps do you guys get with titan or 780 or 780ti SLI at 1440p on Battlefield 4?

Its time to settle this


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What fps do you guys get with titan or 780 or 780ti SLI at 1440p on Battlefield 4?
> 
> Its time to settle this


if only I owned BF4 or a 1440P monitor.

settle what?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if only I owned BF4 or a 1440P monitor.
> 
> settle what?


The debate.


----------



## supermi

Mobile slip up ooops


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What fps do you guys get with titan or 780 or 780ti SLI at 1440p on Battlefield 4?
> 
> Its time to settle this


I run 3x 1080p for 120hz 3d surround sorry , would love to!


----------



## $ilent

hmm how can we compare 3x1080p to single 1440p monitor?


----------



## VSG

I can do 1440p and BF4 but I really don't think it would be a fair test to be honest.


----------



## Difunto

why all this drama! isn't GM204 replacing GK114 and not GK110...
once titan x comes then we can compare our titans to that


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I guess nobody has any ideas? I doubt I'll get any help on the geforce forums since I'm on flashed/overvolted cards. I tried everything in the nvidia control panel settings (perfer maximum performance, single display performance mode, etc etc)
> 
> Am I really the only one running Tri-SLi on BF4? I can't be the only one who experienced this problem? Heaven benchmark (only other demanding app I have installed right now) pushes all 3 gpu's at max clocks and stays there no matter what
> 
> edit:
> and if I run BF4 in single-gpu, it runs/loads completely fine - pegged at max boost clocks and gpu usage with little fluctuation
> 
> this is so annoying I'm just considering selling the third titan


I have 3 Titan Blacks. I just finished playing BF4. My performance is all over in that game. The usage across the 3 GPUs is hardly ever in the 90% (at the same time).. I get good frames purely through brute force. My 4930k is at 4.2ghz. Went and played some Crysis 3 and loaded up on AA. Still pulling in the 80fps range with everything set to Very High. Gsync doing work and made the game incredibly smooth and responsive. GPUs were pegged at 90% the entire time in that game. Some engines are just better for these types of setups than others.

By the way what kind of temps are you seeing?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I have 3 Titan Blacks. I just finished playing BF4. My performance is all over in that game. The usage across the 3 GPUs is hardly ever in the 90s. I get good frames purely through brute force. Went and played some Crysis 3 and loaded up on AA. Still pulling in the 80fps range with everything set to Very High. Gsync doing work and made the game incredibly smooth and responsive. GPUs were pegged at 90% the entire time in that game.
> 
> By the way what kind of temps are you seeing?


yeah, I'm sort of getting through it with brute force as well - gpu clocks drop a little less when I crank up the resolution scale, but then that leaves less headroom for when big explosions happen. so I'm stuck dealing with ~130 fps max with highly fluctuating gpu clocks on gpu1

I guess it's just BF4's broken release/engine. as much as it makes me want g-sync, I keep telling myself that I shouldn't be giving up my 3440x1440 because of EA ruining BF4 (by rushing it)

max temps I get are ~50C


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Sorry, best I can do is post my FPS chart from the Titan vs 7970 comparison I did last year (in my sig if you wanna check it out) but the numbers are for BF3 maxed out at 1440p because I didn't have BF4 yet at the time. Not sure how much more demanding BF4 is than BF3 but my OC'd Titans managed 141FPS average in that game. Mind you this test was done well before we got voltage control so the overclock was only around 1150MHz...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> yeah, I'm sort of getting through it with brute force as well - gpu clocks drop a little less when I crank up the resolution scale, but then that leaves less headroom for when big explosions happen. so I'm stuck dealing with ~130 fps max with highly fluctuating gpu clocks on gpu1
> 
> I guess it's just BF4's broken release/engine. as much as it makes me want g-sync, I keep telling myself that I shouldn't be giving up my 3440x1440 because of EA ruining BF4 (by rushing it)
> 
> max temps I get are ~50C


Max 50c? What kind of water setup is that?

After I typed up my response I went and tried the Metro LL benchmark. Made sure power settings was on Max Performance. I remember it being terrible with my 3 cards some time ago. I tried it and it is still terrible.

Power numbers for my cards - 66%, 70%, 69%.
GPU usage - 55%, 57%, 59%
Core Clock - 967mhz, 1124mhz, 1124mhz

I mean that is pretty terrible. If I didn't have the overlay on the screen I wouldn't of known I was getting such piss poor performance. Gsync seems to have helped out a ton.

In Heaven my usage isn't at a consistent 95%+ either. It bounces around quite a bit.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Max 50c? What kind of water setup is that?
> 
> After I typed up my response I went and tried the Metro LL benchmark. Made sure power settings was on Max Performance. I remember it being terrible with my 3 cards some time ago. I tried it and it is still terrible.
> 
> Power numbers for my cards - 66%, 70%, 69%.
> GPU usage - 55%, 57%, 59%
> Core Clock - 967mhz, 1124mhz, 1124mhz
> 
> I mean that is pretty terrible. If I didn't have the overlay on the screen I wouldn't of known I was getting such piss poor performance. I had Gsync on so that probably helped.


wow you have it worse than me it seems. my gpu usage is at least pretty high (80+), just the fluctuating gpu1 clock. but so far only on BF4 (don't have time to play much else). I haven't experienced the complete cpu/gpu tanks to the 15% / 10fps range since reinstalling windows yet - fingers/crossed

EK waterblocks
480+480+480+360
all fans at 5V, dead silent speeds (so little airflow)


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> wow you have it worse than me it seems. my gpu usage is at least pretty high (80+), just the fluctuating gpu1 clock. but so far only on BF4 (don't have time to play much else). I haven't experienced the complete cpu/gpu tanks to the 15% / 10fps range since reinstalling windows yet - fingers/crossed
> 
> EK waterblocks
> 480+480+480+360
> all fans at 5V, dead silent speeds (so little airflow)


I've gone down the Windows reformat route too. I just chalk it up to some engines being better at 2+ GPUs than others. Crytek clearly have designed theirs to scale well. I know you said you don't have time to play anything else, but do you have Metro Last Light by any chance? I'm curious if anybody else with a Tri-SLI setup is getting the same kind of terrible performance.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I've gone down the Windows reformat route too. I just chalk it up to some engines being better at 2+ GPUs than others. Crytek clearly have designed theirs to scale well. I know you said you don't have time to play anything else, but do you have Metro Last Light by any chance? I'm curious if anybody else with a Tri-SLI setup is getting the same kind of terrible performance.


same thing for me actually.....and I think I remember Metro LL being better with multi-GPU's...been a while can't remember.

gpu power and usage hovers in the high 60's, sometimes up to 75's

gpu1 stays at base clock - 928MHz
gpu2 and 3 stay at boost clock - 1254MHz

I don't remember it being this bad.....will have to try Crysis 3 tomorrow (ugh why doesn't Crysis3 have a benchmark). I don't remember having this bad of problems, but it's been a while since I've had the computer (took my time on the WC build). maybe I'll try older driver versions, though I absolutely hate doing that - I've always felt that most "older ___ driver version works better for me" were placebo effects and that a problem free system always works on the latest


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What fps do you guys get with titan or 780 or 780ti SLI at 1440p on Battlefield 4?
> 
> Its time to settle this


3930k @ 4.6ghz, GTX Titan 1280mhz, 16gb 2133mhz

BF4 64p maps
Settings: All Ultra except FXAA 2560x1440 @96Hz

FPS avg-92fps
max-185
min- 58


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sorry, best I can do is post my FPS chart from the Titan vs 7970 comparison I did last year (in my sig if you wanna check it out) but the numbers are for BF3 maxed out at 1440p because I didn't have BF4 yet at the time. Not sure how much more demanding BF4 is than BF3 but my OC'd Titans managed 141FPS average in that game. Mind you this test was done well before we got voltage control so the overclock was only around 1150MHz...


Bf4 is much more intense.


----------



## Asus11

whats the best method/program to use to record max min & avg fps in games?

curious what I could achieve


----------



## $ilent

fraps


----------



## dpoverlord

Metro LL is not optimized for sli. At the end it only uses one card never saw a work around.


----------



## Silent Scone

? What drivers are you using. Last Light scaling is pretty good here. More than in fact. Think I had to modify the bits though to improve scaling in parts of the game.


----------



## Keromyaou

If I do MetroLL benchmark test at a max condition without PhysX for 2xSLI Titan, I get 97-99% gpu usage for both gpus. However, if I do the same benchmark test at a max condition with PhysX, I get 97-99% gpu usage for both gpus in the early two-thirds part of the test but then in the remaining one-thirds of the test the gpu usage of 1st gpu starts to go down to about 80-85% while that of 2nd gpu is still 97-99%. I guess that since 2nd gpu carries the load for PhysX, the gpu usage of 1st gpu goes down a little bit once PhysX intensive part of the benchmark test starts. I think that a SLI for two gpus works fine for MetroLL.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> fraps


thanks been playing around and in BF4 locker multiplayer 32 player match

1440p settings maxed

recorded 5 mins gameplay

Avg: 117.847 - Min: 75 - Max: 146

with 780 sli @ 1188mhz each

will do some more testing

and will do testing with one card to see what it brings up

ok single 780

Avg: 71.167 - Min: 44 - Max: 106 @ 1254mhz


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> If I do MetroLL benchmark test at a max condition without PhysX for 2xSLI Titan, I get 97-99% gpu usage for both gpus. However, if I do the same benchmark test at a max condition with PhysX, I get 97-99% gpu usage for both gpus in the early two-thirds part of the test but then in the remaining one-thirds of the test the gpu usage of 1st gpu starts to go down to about 80-85% while that of 2nd gpu is still 97-99%. I guess that since 2nd gpu carries the load for PhysX, the gpu usage of 1st gpu goes down a little bit once PhysX intensive part of the benchmark test starts. I think that a SLI for two gpus works fine for MetroLL.


I don't remember having issues with 2 card in Metro LL. With 3 is when I started seeing the performance I described above.


----------



## Creator

Have a Titan #3 on the way. Along with $500 worth of water cooling parts, upgrades, expansion, etc. With 3 of these I need to upgrade since 20 lanes are not enough on the 3770K, so I'm thinking 5960X?









In the long run, the 3x Titans themselves have cost me $2050, which isn't bad considering that 3x 980 today will cost $1650 and not offer that much more performance. Throw on water cooling so + $450 for each, the difference relative difference drops even more in my case! And I still have 6GB of VRAM.


----------



## Keromyaou

When I googled a bit about the Metro Last light for SLI setups, I found this link (https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544323/sli/3-way-sli-680-no-scaling-over-2-way-in-metro-last-light/). Although the link is 1.5 years old, this trick might work for 3way and 4way SLIs for Titans.


----------



## Groove2013

GTX Titan OC (1.21 V) @ Arctic Accelero Xtreme III
vs.
GTX 980 OC (x.xx V) @ Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV


----------



## provost

Erm...are you sure you are in the right thread?









If you are posting reviews, you may wanna try this thread here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/5130_30#post_22904058


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Erm...are you sure you are in the right thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are posting reviews, you may wanna try this thread here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/5130_30#post_22904058


dont worry hes in the right thread, this is the titan owners club









hes just showing how good of an upgrade the gtx 980 is after 17 months of the gtx titan being released
for 5fps on average improvement and lower memory.

thats all


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What fps do you guys get with titan or 780 or 780ti SLI at 1440p on Battlefield 4?
> 
> Its time to settle this


I suppose I can test this at some point.

Why do you need it?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> dont worry hes in the right thread, this is the titan owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes just showing how good of an upgrade the gtx 980 is after 17 months of the gtx titan being released
> for 5fps on average improvement and lower memory.
> 
> thats all


Ok. Got ya. Sorry, I didn't read his specs. I thought it was a 980 owner posting in the wrong thread ....







That's a face palm on me... Lol


----------



## Swolern

Dont worry Provost, the Titan is only at 1200mhz. Most of us here can get 1350mhz + on water.









Also new games are looking like they are being developed to use massive amounts of Vram. Shadow of Mordor is said to need 6gb of Vram for ultra settings @ 1080p!!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1515461/ipon-shadow-of-mordor-6gb-of-vram-for-ultra-textures


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> dont worry hes in the right thread, this is the titan owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes just showing how good of an upgrade the gtx 980 is after 17 months of the gtx titan being released
> for 5fps on average improvement and lower memory.
> 
> thats all


While most of us are looking on saying "Hmm, nice card. Technology is progressing as normal." There are quite a few out there harping "WOW pure OWNAGE. gk110/hawaii OBSOLETE. cant believe you paid that MUCH LULZ."


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> When I googled a bit about the Metro Last light for SLI setups, I found this link (https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544323/sli/3-way-sli-680-no-scaling-over-2-way-in-metro-last-light/). Although the link is 1.5 years old, this trick might work for 3way and 4way SLIs for Titans.


nice find

as for BF4...

I don't save every driver version on my hard drive, but I do save the ones that I remember being good. I went back to 337.88 that I still had on my hard drive, because I seriously don't recall ever having such serious problems with tri-SLi

bam - near perfect (rest of the problems are bf4 related imo). gpu usage pegged at high 90's and all 3 gpu's at max clocks.

this is my first personal experience where a newer driver "broke" performance for me, but at least it's working again

edit: spoke too soon - few games later, back to similar behavior

ugh


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> nice find
> 
> as for BF4...
> 
> I don't save every driver version on my hard drive, but I do save the ones that I remember being good. I went back to 337.88 that I still had on my hard drive, because I seriously don't recall ever having such serious problems with tri-SLi
> 
> bam - near perfect (rest of the problems are bf4 related imo). gpu usage pegged at high 90's and all 3 gpu's at max clocks.
> 
> this is my first personal experience where a newer driver "broke" performance for me, but at least it's working again
> 
> edit: spoke too soon - few games later, back to similar behavior
> 
> ugh


I experience the battlefield blues too many times 4 way sli made me cry now 2 way is as well oh well bye bye battlefield


----------



## L36

Most of us have gotten extreme value from our titans. Cant same the same for 780 owners or 780ti and 980 will be short lived anyway.


----------



## Ftimster

Xspc razer titan water blocks any
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its drivers or system configuration ( its randomly giving issues with the BF4 flawed game engine) it only takes a DLL from any driver installed in your system to give you such problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


hi Occamrazor im just getting started reading through your how to OC my titans. I have had my three way evga sc titans from day of release and only have been running them at stock well....stock bios anyway i seem to have good titans with percision x max +38vt on all three and +200 on memory with card 1+82 on core card 2 +93 and card 3 +93 giving me 1163 on all three and has been very stable for many months. My cards are great asic`s card1 87 card2 82 card3 80!!  i have my system under water 1 480 rad 1 380 rad and 1 80mm 240 all xspc and for my graphics cards im running them in parallel with xspc razer full cover water blocks so after all that i am just now going to start reading your info but.....is it hard to flash the cards and get them up and rocking?? im relatively knowledgeable as far as I built my own water loop configured my own PC build it from scratch and so on not so good on a software side of things what do you recommend and during this process will I be able to bother you frequently for advice information and possibly even help thanks man i like many others here would rather use your hard work to crack up the speed on my cards than spend a s#¦+ load more money on a MINIMAL upgrade thanks again hope to here from you tim.....


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> GTX Titan OC (1.21 V) @ Arctic Accelero Xtreme III
> vs.
> GTX 980 OC (x.xx V) @ Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV


Damn how I wish my Titan can hit 1202...it can only do 1110 at 1.3v.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster*
> 
> Xspc razer titan water blocks any
> hi Occamrazor im just getting started reading through your how to OC my titans. I have had my three way evga sc titans from day of release and only have been running them at stock well....stock bios anyway i seem to have good titans with percision x max +38vt on all three and +200 on memory with card 1+82 on core card 2 +93 and card 3 +93 giving me 1163 on all three and has been very stable for many months. My cards are great asic`s card1 87 card2 82 card3 80!!  i have my system under water 1 480 rad 1 380 rad and 1 80mm 240 all xspc and for my graphics cards im running them in parallel with xspc razer full cover water blocks so after all that i am just now going to start reading your info but.....is it hard to flash the cards and get them up and rocking?? im relatively knowledgeable as far as I built my own water loop configured my own PC build it from scratch and so on not so good on a software side of things what do you recommend and during this process will I be able to bother you frequently for advice information and possibly even help thanks man i like many others here would rather use your hard work to crack up the speed on my cards than spend a s#¦+ load more money on a MINIMAL upgrade thanks again hope to here from you tim.....


Its easy peasey! You have my flash guide in my SIG and EZ3flash! Just follow the guide and the info inside Ez3flash folder!








Any problem just drop a line here!









If something goes wrong with the flash do this:

Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
Open Ez3flash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Damn how I wish my Titan can hit 1202...it can only do 1110 at 1.3v.


You are joking right? 1.3v 1110mhz? Maybe if poor cards 1110mhz @ 1.21v but unlocked to 1.3v I can not imagine that (does not mean is not so) just hard to imagine it.

That is titan with water block and voltage unlocked with skyn3t bios and the afterburner hack?

If so big consolation hug bro!


----------



## dpoverlord

LOL.... I want a curved 80" monitor any takers?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> LOL.... I want a curved 80" monitor any takers?


Curved!?! What res haha! I have my eyes on the rift TBH!


----------



## dpoverlord

haha was joking around but would be nice


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> haha was joking around but would be nice


What?!!? You giving up 240" surround setup?









Have you "landed" already?







( double meaning... as in plane landing...







)

Cheers

Ed


----------



## dpoverlord

Ha actually flight got canceled had issues to take care of back here. I like the 4 monitor 75/80inch whatever it is setup. I even learned how to play skyrim on all 4 with Nvidia (4 way surround) but as you could imagine it was a bad idea your cross hairs are right in between the bezel. Definitely is better with three.


----------



## exyia

update on Titan Tri-SLi with BF4

Driver version 335.23 works great. still some random dips in gpu clock speed, but they're very brief. gpu load is much more consistent and no more stuttering


----------



## electricsheep

Just finished re-building my Titan Black SLI rig, re-built water loop, added EK back plates, installed EK-Supremacy EVO Elite water block for CPU, pleased with results:





































Just need some tidier power cables for the cards - any good recommendations?


----------



## provost

That looks nice.
Here are the routes you can go from easiest to hardest, but also in an ascending order of tidiness :

1. Stock individual cables, using some ties to make them look acceptable.
2. Using OEM extensions , available in very limited colors - These are economical, look better than stock (corsair, Evga, etc)
3. Using readily available custom extension - Sleeve quality is ok, but not the best (moddiy)
4. Using custom extensions by having an Artisan do or another custom shop make these. (Lutro, others) ... much better professional looking sleeving, but also more $$
5. DIY full custom cables - Sleeving quality is important, time consuming, more $$$ as you would need crimpers, stripper (for the wire that is. ), molex housing, crimps, heat gun, heat shrink sleeving, etc. - best results with this option as you are in control of exactly how you want it

MDPC seems closed for the summer and so does Lutrro. I ordered some sleeving from modding.com , but not the same as MDPC. E2 and Darkside may also be good options for sleeving. But, I haven't tried them myself.

A very long answer to your simple inquiry....lol


----------



## electricsheep

*provost*
Thanks for the advice!









Going to see if a can get some suitable custom cables - don't mind paying a bit for quality and the right looks


----------



## Evange

Has anyone bought the game Shadow of Mordor yet? The ultra res textures settings need a minimum of 6GB vram! Titan to the rescue!


----------



## Silent Scone

If you'll believe that you'll believe any thing


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Has anyone bought the game Shadow of Mordor yet? The ultra res textures settings need a minimum of 6GB vram! Titan to the rescue!


Well i did but thats tommorow on the 30th. If thats true. Will be a issue for 3840x1440 n [email protected] Since the 6gb vram recommendation was for 1080p.

But really looking forward to the game after watchdog screwup. I totally will not support ant ubi game ever.

Just hoping for a bug free experience


----------



## chrisguitar

yo people

computer just crashed

titan screwed up my computer

luckily I didnt sell my gtx 570 (is in my machine right now)

Can anyone help me?

Basically, went out to dinner like usual and put my computer to sleep. Came back, awoke it and the screen just went mental.

I have 4 screens (3 off titan, 1 off igpu). the 3 titan screen went off, well I say that but one went white, one went peach and the other went pink. Froze my computer. Unable to to anything, had to force shut off my pc.

I get this error when I startup now, for the geforce stupid stupid led crap, it stops working and then my computer crashes.

So ive been able to quick change my 570 in here just to see if this is a recent issue due to a patch or something? screw this crap man, pay this much for a card and crap like this happens. crap annoys me.

anywho please respond asap. craped comptuer. ty


----------



## Silent Scone

wow. First use latest version of DDU to remove the NV drivers , put the Titan back in, reinstall the drivers and set the monitors up as they were prior and see how you get on.

Cheers


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> wow. First use latest version of DDU to remove the NV drivers , put the Titan back in, reinstall the drivers and set the monitors up as they were prior and see how you get on.
> 
> Cheers


thank you so much!


----------



## Silent Scone

NP, here's the link to DDU if you weren't sure http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> NP, here's the link to DDU if you weren't sure http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/


found it thanks

also nvm checked event logger, turns out it wasnt the titans fault, well indrectly it was, my psu is dying.

It's psu shopping time







aye!


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Ferreal

LOL why you gotta rage on the titan


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dont worry Provost, the Titan is only at 1200mhz. Most of us here can get 1350mhz + on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also new games are looking like they are being developed to use massive amounts of Vram. Shadow of Mordor is said to need 6gb of Vram for ultra settings @ 1080p!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515461/ipon-shadow-of-mordor-6gb-of-vram-for-ultra-textures


Nope, but a lot of people like the xbox version since you can use kinect and make it almost feel VR like, with kicking, talking, baseball stances. Too bad nothing for PC


----------



## Silent Scone

Seeing as I still have one Titan I'll kick it in here as there are some country folk in the 980 thread


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> LOL why you gotta rage on the titan


becauase a $1000 should not screw up like this

turns out it wasnt a power supply issue and that card has offically screwed itself.

gresatest money spent ever.

/ kappa

screw you nvidia you crap company

after rolling using ddu to remove drivers, still the computer will boot to windows and just freezes the computer whilst blacking out the nvidia controlled monitors.

excellent card, would recommend.


----------



## chrisguitar

currently installing older drivers to see if this an issue

My $350 gtx 570 never had any of these issue, nothing, not one, shows that you pay for quality. oh wait.....


----------



## chrisguitar

AYE BOYS $1000 CARD HAS AUTOMATIC DRIVERS THAT RUIN THE CARDS CUSTOM FAN PROFILES ALLOWING THE CARD TO OVERHEAT AND CRASH AT WINDOWS BECAUSE GEFORCE TOP KEK EXPEIRENCE IS A PIECE OF CRAP. I LITERALLY HAVE TO HAVE AN INDUSTRIAL COOLING TOWER FAN TO KEEP WINDOWS OPNE WITH THE TITAN. BEST CARD 2014. EXCELLENT.

SO BASICALLY BECAUSE I CANT GET INTO GEFORCE EXPEIRENCE I CANT LOAD DRIVERS PROPERLLY BECAUSE NBVIDIA AND THEIR GREAT WISDOM PUT THAT CRAP TO ALWAYS DOWNLOAD.

THANKS NVIDSIA FOR THE BIGGEST WASTE OF MONEY. im done. screw nvidia.

/rant
/caps


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> AYE BOYS $1000 CARD HAS AUTOMATIC DRIVERS THAT RUIN THE CARDS CUSTOM FAN PROFILES ALLOWING THE CARD TO OVERHEAT AND CRASH AT WINDOWS BECAUSE GEFORCE TOP KEK EXPEIRENCE IS A PIECE OF CRAP. I LITERALLY HAVE TO HAVE AN INDUSTRIAL COOLING TOWER FAN TO KEEP WINDOWS OPNE WITH THE TITAN. BEST CARD 2014. EXCELLENT.
> 
> SO BASICALLY BECAUSE I CANT GET INTO GEFORCE EXPEIRENCE I CANT LOAD DRIVERS PROPERLLY BECAUSE NBVIDIA AND THEIR GREAT WISDOM PUT THAT CRAP TO ALWAYS DOWNLOAD.
> 
> THANKS NVIDSIA FOR THE BIGGEST WASTE OF MONEY. im done. screw nvidia.
> 
> /rant
> /caps


woah, Geforce experience has always been a problem, nothing new there.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> AYE BOYS $1000 CARD HAS AUTOMATIC DRIVERS THAT RUIN THE CARDS CUSTOM FAN PROFILES ALLOWING THE CARD TO OVERHEAT AND CRASH AT WINDOWS BECAUSE GEFORCE TOP KEK EXPEIRENCE IS A PIECE OF CRAP. I LITERALLY HAVE TO HAVE AN INDUSTRIAL COOLING TOWER FAN TO KEEP WINDOWS OPNE WITH THE TITAN. BEST CARD 2014. EXCELLENT.
> 
> SO BASICALLY BECAUSE I CANT GET INTO GEFORCE EXPEIRENCE I CANT LOAD DRIVERS PROPERLLY BECAUSE NBVIDIA AND THEIR GREAT WISDOM PUT THAT CRAP TO ALWAYS DOWNLOAD.
> 
> THANKS NVIDSIA FOR THE BIGGEST WASTE OF MONEY. im done. screw nvidia.
> 
> /rant
> /caps


DDU.

dude are u like 8 or 5 years old or something.

btw what did you use to set this custom fan profile.


----------



## Swolern

Whoa, calm down Chrisguitar. Sometimes you just have to take a break and come back to fix the problem when refreshed. I have not heard of any drivers that cause these issues to the Titan as you described. What driver is it?

Have you tried to remove the drivers manually? And re-install a previous version.

And your previous posts you stated your PSU was at fault?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whoa, calm down Chrisguitar. Sometimes you just have to take a break and come back to fix the problem when refreshed. I have not heard of any drivers that cause these issues to the Titan as you described. What driver is it?
> 
> Have you tried to remove the drivers manually? And re-install a previous version.


he is blaming geforce experience for updating his drivers which made his control software loose out his fan profile which i assumed he used a skyn3t bios ( although i doubt it with that psu)
and then when he gamed.. his clocks was unstable...

i think thats what happen here.


----------



## chrisguitar

heres the low down'

automatic updates / downloads was check on geforce experience

it auto downloaded a new update

update got corrupted during install

update never got installed

windows couldnt detect gpu

msi afterburner wouldnt detect the gpu

gpu fan didnt turn on due to this

overheated the card

couldnt boot into windows (i know this because i have a gtx 570 which when i put in stayed in windows like normal)

I never played any games, once this issue started, i took it out of my pc because windows detected the issue as a power issue. went out and got a new psu (corsair rm 650).

in short dont use auto update or geforce experience, shame to say it because i have a shield. speaking of, whos in the market for a shield?









fix: stick an industrial tower fan to keep the card cool

fix: remove geforce experience

fix: turn off auto updating forever

fix: install windows 8.1 pro for no corruption crap

fix: stop getting so emotionally mad over crap


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Words


You should never let anything auto update your drivers, regardless of what they are. Always install them manually. Its a hassle but at least you will do it right.


----------



## Evange

Why do you even use that geforce experience crap...for me I always turn off automatic updates whether it is Windows Updates, Nvidia updates, Adobe updates, antivirus updates or whatever. The QC nowadays is almost non-existent. Just take a look at all the hacking incidents.

Browse the forums to make sure that the drivers are stable before installing them.


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, I just got a Titan for cheap from a friend who was upgrading. He's going to ship it to me this week, but I was wondering if the EVGA ACX kit for the Titan Black will work on it? I know the original Titan ACX worked on the 780 as well, wasn't sure if there was any difference in the new kit since they no longer sell the other one.


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a Titan for cheap from a friend who was upgrading. He's going to ship it to me this week, but I was wondering if the EVGA ACX kit for the Titan Black will work on it? I know the original Titan ACX worked on the 780 as well, wasn't sure if there was any difference in the new kit since they no longer sell the other one.


Yes it works ,I just put one on my OG titan sc last week


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Yes it works ,I just put one on my OG titan sc last week


Oh nice, I was wondering since the baseplate seems to be different. I guess for $40 it can't hurt to just order it and see.


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh nice, I was wondering since the baseplate seems to be different. I guess for $40 it can't hurt to just order it and see.


It works fantastically, my titan stays ~62C while rendering with octane which is 100% load


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Thought I would jump back into overclocking my SLI Titans.

I think I updated the bios to Rev. 3 (Nvidia System Info showing 80.10.39.00.90 on both cards).

Installed latest MSI afterburner, version 4. Could not get AB to restart after modifying the files etc.

Is beta version 19 the only one to use??

Do I need to use the LLC hack anymore??

Used Occam's guide but it has been a while.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thought I would jump back into overclocking my SLI Titans.
> 
> I think I updated the bios to Rev. 3 (Nvidia System Info showing 80.10.39.00.90 on both cards).
> 
> Installed latest MSI afterburner, version 4. Could not get AB to restart after modifying the files etc.
> 
> Is beta version 19 the only one to use??
> 
> Do I need to use the LLC hack anymore??
> 
> Used Occam's guide but it has been a while.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


You should be on latest V4.00final

anyways its up to you whether to use the LLC, it makes it so voltage does not drop under load.

Most people's cards are unstable with it now. Youll have to try it and see, other wise just add more voltage if youre trying to OC more.


----------



## dboythagr8

Got a new SLI bridge:


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a Titan for cheap from a friend who was upgrading. He's going to ship it to me this week, but I was wondering if the EVGA ACX kit for the Titan Black will work on it? I know the original Titan ACX worked on the 780 as well, wasn't sure if there was any difference in the new kit since they no longer sell the other one.


Their are upgrades to a titan? Err let me rephrase. Their are worthwhile upgrades to a titan?









Heck if you buy a Titan you have money to spend but even moreso if you actually pay to upgrade it.

Obviously my opinion but honestly I felt the pangs when I saw the 980 hit until I realized it was more of a sidegrade. A couple fps isn't worth the loss of vram imo. I have frigging wow using 3.5gb at 4680x2560.

Same when i saw the Haswell E hit the market. I was going to spend this years taxes on a new tv and that caused major contention. Until I read the reviews of course. Compared to a 4790k its not even close to worth it (which was a relief).

With today's tech more than ever; unless their are major technological innovations you are lucky to see a solid. 10% difference and for me atleast - it's easier than ever to wait a few years to upgrade.

Tbh with quad sli I'm hoping to make it a little longer than that even. First baby is on the way and I can't even guess what kind of terror and madness that is going to bring lol.

At the risk of making this even longer - grats on the Titan! Throw a custom bios on that mofo and a waterblock and kill stuff!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Their are upgrades to a titan? Err let me rephrase. Their are worthwhile upgrades to a titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck if you buy a Titan you have money to spend but even moreso if you actually pay to upgrade it.


There are if you're running 1600p surround and you've only got one of them. He wasn't able to find any more original titans at a reasonable price so he got 980's instead. Only place you'll see an original titan now is on ebay for $700+.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Why titans on eBay for $for? The 980 and even more so, the 970 has Titan performance for cheaper around the $330 mark. Of course it has 2gb less Vram and we've had this performance for more than 18 months.... but I don't see a reason to get one besides 6gb and DP support. Actually... the 6gb Vram was stupidly futureproof, I'll give it that, and did survive the new consoles' increasing Vram usage in recent games, vs cards that shipped with less. Especially the 2gb cards, no one recommend those anymore.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Why titans on eBay for $for? The 980 and even more so, the 970 has Titan performance for cheaper around the $330 mark. Of course it has 2gb less Vram and we've had this performance for more than 18 months.... but I don't see a reason to get one besides 6gb and DP support. Actually... the 6gb Vram was stupidly futureproof, I'll give it that, and did survive the new consoles' increasing Vram usage in recent games, vs cards that shipped with less. Especially the 2gb cards, no one recommend those anymore.


That was my point, he had a single Titan since launch and got more monitors. It doesn't make sense to try and buy used Titans for a lot of money now, so he went with 3x 980's. I got the good end of the deal, a Titan for $200. I think we can agree a 6GB Titan that can overclock nicely is a bargain for that price, and a better value than even a 970 (which is hard to buy at this point because they're all out of stock).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Even if I didn't need a Titan, I'd buy it anyways for $200 and put it on my shelf. What a deal!


----------



## skupples

damn, Titan club has seen more activity in the last 2 weeks than the last 2 months!

can anyone confirm that the 980 launch WHQL driver allows Kepler cards to use the built in downsampling that is now a part of NVupdate 2.0 Nvidia Experience?








Buy Middle Earth Shadow of Morbore, accidentally set res scale to 200% while in tri-sli + surround. Game proceeds to break. I uninstall the entire thing, hunt around for its temp files, data files, and every other little file it pollutes your OS with, delete them all. Re-install, still broken. WTH MAN!


----------



## alancsalt

Does nvidia experience work for your tri-sli?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does nvidia experience work for your tri-sli?


not sure, iv'e never installed it. Thought I saw someone reference using the experience based downsampling on a 780, but I can't seem to find which thread it was in.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Thinking I need to do a full rig tear down soon and clean some stuff up. I'd like to get some custom cables made to length as my Corsair sleeved cables for my AX1200 are way too long and have always caused a massive lack of airflow out the back end of my 560 rad in the bottom of my TJ11. Would also liketo swap out tubing and coolant, possibly cash in on a new 4930K with my Tuning Plan, flush my rads good, and clean up the case thoroughly. Have needed to do this for a while but am too lazy to contemplate tearing up my cabling and starting over again...


----------



## Cheesemaster

We are way fine with our Titans.. Mine are still running strong. No need for Maxwell at this time. Hi everyone, it has been a long time since I chimed in on here!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> We are way fine with our Titans.. Mine are still running strong. No need for Maxwell at this time. Hi everyone, it has been a long time since I chimed in on here!


Yap! Sure it has! Welcome back!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thinking I need to do a full rig tear down soon and clean some stuff up. I'd like to get some custom cables made to length as my Corsair sleeved cables for my AX1200 are way too long and have always caused a massive lack of airflow out the back end of my 560 rad in the bottom of my TJ11. Would also liketo swap out tubing and coolant, possibly cash in on a new 4930K with my Tuning Plan, flush my rads good, and clean up the case thoroughly. Have needed to do this for a while but am too lazy to contemplate tearing up my cabling and starting over again...


Think of it as Autumn cleaning!







Go for it! You will feel better afterwards!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## marc0053

Hey guys, figured I'd ask the experts here









I'm having some difficulties flashing the bios all of a sudden.
This is happening for both a gtx 780 classified and 780 Ti Kingpin where the process hangs either 1) when I try to remove the protect off while using the ezflash or 2) I can get to the flashing portion doing it manually but still hangs as shown below in the photo. Any help would be appreciated. I used to flash the bios all the time on my RIVBE x79 motherboard but the problem appeared as soon as I upgraded to the RVE x99 motherboard.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Try a newer version of NVFlash. Old one is probably incompatible with x99


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Hey guys, figured I'd ask the experts here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having some difficulties flashing the bios all of a sudden.
> This is happening for both a gtx 780 classified and 780 Ti Kingpin where the process hangs either 1) when I try to remove the protect off while using the ezflash or 2) I can get to the flashing portion doing it manually but still hangs as shown below in the photo. Any help would be appreciated. I used to flash the bios all the time on my RIVBE x79 motherboard but the problem appeared as soon as I upgraded to the RVE x99 motherboard.


Disable Nvidia drivers from the system properties and try again. Nvidia did blocked the Nvflash from the 900 series. It maynhappen to you depending in the driver version. It may be common for everyone now if I'm not mistaken. I have been flashing bmy KPE with no issue.

Ps : @OccamRazor

You want join me


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thinking I need to do a full rig tear down soon and clean some stuff up. I'd like to get some custom cables made to length as my Corsair sleeved cables for my AX1200 are way too long and have always caused a massive lack of airflow out the back end of my 560 rad in the bottom of my TJ11. Would also liketo swap out tubing and coolant, possibly cash in on a new 4930K with my Tuning Plan, flush my rads good, and clean up the case thoroughly. Have needed to do this for a while but am too lazy to contemplate tearing up my cabling and starting over again...


I did ally G2 1300 cables. I was going to order some mdpc sleeve but nill's took a long vacation so I had to go with paracord. I'm very happy with that stuff. I never thinking in put paracord in my rig. Gonna post some pics later just to give a bump in what you plan to do.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Disable Nvidia drivers from the system properties and try again. Nvidia did blocked the Nvflash from the 900 series. It maynhappen to you depending in the driver version. It may be common for everyone now if I'm not mistaken. I have been flashing bmy KPE with no issue.
> 
> Ps : @OccamRazor
> 
> You want join me


Sure, ill bring the wine and dessert!



8PM?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sure, ill bring the wine and dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 8PM?


What about the ladie right behind the whine bottle? With all respect. Hahahah


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What about the ladie right behind the whine bottle? With all respect. Hahahah


Not included in the dessert...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Not included in the dessert...


























I'm almost done but we always can make more.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost done but we always can make more.


Ok, you can choose from the best wines in the world, some "Reserves and Vintage" others from private collections!











Epic dinner don't you think?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok, you can choose from the best wines in the world, some "Reserves and Vintage" others from private collections!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic dinner don't you think?


sometimes we have to very carefully with out wishes haha in one way or another it will come true. I bet you save the best for last. Now you can continue play Mordor. Haha


----------



## dboythagr8

When I am playing BF4 I get terrible GPU usage. When I die or I'm at the loadout screen, my GPU usage climbs to the 90s:





If you can't see it, the first image shows usage of 93%, 98%, 96%
Second during game play- 71%, 70%, 69%
Dead screen - 96%, 98%, 92%

Does anybody know why this is? It is highly annoying that I am not getting proper performance when playing, but I do when I'm looking at menus or other screens.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> sometimes we have to very carefully with out wishes haha in one way or another it will come true. I bet you save the best for last. Now you can continue play Mordor. Haha


----------



## skupples

Really?!?!?!?!?!?!?! NV has locked out flashing? Seems it would be ez enuff to get around though. I'm still on the pre maxwell release whql, because it works... I'm guessing NV will start messing with Kepler performance via drivers very soon.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Some people have reported the newer drivers are definitely worse in performance than the older ones. Haven't really been benching much lately so can't confirm but considering how tepid the performance increase from Maxwell has been I wouldn't at all be surprised...


----------



## VSG

There's a reason I haven't moved past 335 WHQL- other than the part where my rig is in a thousand pieces anyway


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Try a newer version of NVFlash. Old one is probably incompatible with x99


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Disable Nvidia drivers from the system properties and try again. Nvidia did blocked the Nvflash from the 900 series. It maynhappen to you depending in the driver version. It may be common for everyone now if I'm not mistaken. I have been flashing bmy KPE with no issue.


Thanks for the input guys. I tried disabling the Nvidia drivers through device manager and still a no go. I tried going to an older nvidia driver 332.xx as well.
Like MrTooShort said, x99 motherboards probably requires an updated version of Nvflash for it to work and I couldnt find one.

I will hook up my x79 system and try flashing on there.

Cheers and thanks again guys


----------



## Scorpion49

Well my new Titan is absolute balls for overclocking. 1150 core/6500 memory is all I can get with it BIOS flashed. Kind of sucks, the first one I bought when it came out was able to do 1228 before flashing it no problem.


----------



## marc0053

Flashing on my x79 motherboard worked great. It must be the x99 platform causing the flashing problem unless someone can confirm they successfuly flashed on x99. Hopefully a Nvflash update is in the works!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well my new Titan is absolute balls for overclocking. 1150 core/6500 memory is all I can get with it BIOS flashed. Kind of sucks, the first one I bought when it came out was able to do 1228 before flashing it no problem.


@ what voltage? What's your cooling?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> @ what voltage? What's your cooling?


Stock cooling for now, fan at 80% fixed. It actually was unstable at 1150, I had to bring it down to 1097mhz for it to do anything. I've only gone up to 1.212V but it can't get any higher, it does 1097 with no voltage added. Going to +100mv does absolutely nothing for it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Stock cooling for now, fan at 80% fixed. It actually was unstable at 1150, I had to bring it down to 1097mhz for it to do anything. I've only gone up to 1.212V but it can't get any higher, it does 1097 with no voltage added. Going to +100mv does absolutely nothing for it.


Firstly sorry bro!

It does not seem right that 100mv would net you zero gain. Could it be faulty memory? Can you go higher if your vram is underclocked?

Perhaps the cooler was removed at some point and the thermal tape on the vram are not seated properly ... If a vram component is heating up too much you might see increased instability which would worsen as the powernusage raises (I.E. worse ripple as voltage and overclock were increased)

The chip is without a heatspreader so if the TIM is not making proper contact (a bare spot) you could he getting a localized hot spot in the chip not showing up as a high temp on sensor causing instability. I had that happen once with a bad repaste on a gtx465 I was messing with.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Firstly sorry bro!
> 
> It does not seem right that 100mv would net you zero gain. Could it be faulty memory? Can you go higher if your vram is underclocked?
> 
> Perhaps the cooler was removed at some point and the thermal tape on the vram are not seated properly ... If a vram component is heating up too much you might see increased instability which would worsen as the powernusage raises (I.E. worse ripple as voltage and overclock were increased)
> 
> The chip is without a heatspreader so if the TIM is not making proper contact (a bare spot) you could he getting a localized hot spot in the chip not showing up as a high temp on sensor causing instability. I had that happen once with a bad repaste on a gtx465 I was messing with.


I considered a bad thermal paste job, the cooler has not been removed (you can tell by looking at the screws). I'm going to wait for my ACX unit to come in on tuesday rather than waste my time opening it up now. However, I feel like this might just be a bad overclocker (I've seen worse on Titans but those are pretty rare). I'm not a stranger to GK110 overclocking, I've owned dozens of 780's and 780ti's although this is only my 3rd Titan.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I considered a bad thermal paste job, the cooler has not been removed (you can tell by looking at the screws). I'm going to wait for my ACX unit to come in on tuesday rather than waste my time opening it up now. However, I feel like this might just be a bad overclocker (I've seen worse on Titans but those are pretty rare). I'm not a stranger to GK110 overclocking, I've owned dozens of 780's and 780ti's although this is only my 3rd Titan.


Hope changing the cooler yields an improvement!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well my new Titan is absolute balls for overclocking. 1150 core/6500 memory is all I can get with it BIOS flashed. Kind of sucks, the first one I bought when it came out was able to do 1228 before flashing it no problem.


eh, don't feel too bad. 2 of my 3 were very similar in how they clocked, basically on par with what you are seeing. Those types of clocks seem to be the norm, not the exception of bad. Luckily one of them had manufacturing defects, so I was able to RMA it very easily. I found corrosion caused from left over flux on the back of the PCB. As in, they didn't 100% clean it, so I got a new Titty out of it! Now only one of my cards is a dud clocker. The funny thing is, I still haven't found a reason in gaming to clock them much beyond 1200/7.5, even when in surround. Cranking the clocks does nothing to improve the settings I can't run.

Example : Shadow of Mordor. max settings w/ 200% res scale (4K) maxes VRAM before it really maxes out the core, the game also has shoddy SLi support (funny since its an NV branded title)

I have a new hypothisis on modern/next gen "console ports" the sign of a shoddy next gen console port = massive amounts of VRAM usage. This can be seen in Assassins Creed Black Flag,Batman Origins, Thief, Watch Dogs, and now Shadows of Mordor.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> eh, don't feel too bad. 2 of my 3 were very similar in how they clocked, basically on par with what you are seeing. Those types of clocks seem to be the norm, not the exception of bad. Luckily one of them had manufacturing defects, so I was able to RMA it very easily. I found corrosion caused from left over flux on the back of the PCB. As in, they didn't 100% clean it, so I got a new Titty out of it! Now only one of my cards is a dud clocker. The funny thing is, I still haven't found a reason in gaming to clock them much beyond 1200/7.5, even when in surround. Cranking the clocks does nothing to improve the settings I can't run.
> 
> Example : Shadow of Mordor. max settings w/ 200% res scale (4K) maxes VRAM before it really maxes out the core, the game also has shoddy SLi support (funny since its an NV branded title)
> 
> I have a new hypothisis on modern/next gen "console ports" the sign of a shoddy next gen console port = massive amounts of VRAM usage. This can be seen in Assassins Creed Black Flag,Batman Origins, Thief, Watch Dogs, and now Shadows of Mordor.


lol. Muh Vrams, gotta have Muh Vrams. What kind of texture-compressing casuals do you take us for.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> lol. Muh Vrams, gotta have Muh Vrams. What kind of texture-compressing casuals do you take us for.












Seriously though... I have come to this conclusion based on these games EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE DESIGNED ON A PC are aimed at the consoles first, which have much larger stores of VRAM compared to your avergae GPU.


----------



## Scorpion49

I wonder if it might be my PSU, since the card crashes really fast over 1100mhz. I forgot I didn't build this rig with my SilentPro 1000W, I used a Rosewill 550W I had (I just figured this out when I came across the 1000W in my closet looking for something else). Maybe I'll swap it out and see what happens.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I wonder if it might be my PSU, since the card crashes really fast over 1100mhz. I forgot I didn't build this rig with my SilentPro 1000W, I used a Rosewill 550W I had (I just figured this out when I came across the 1000W in my closet looking for something else). Maybe I'll swap it out and see what happens.


you could be completely right... What CPU do you have hooked up to it? It would be REALLY easy to stroke out that PSU with a mild OC on Sandy/Ivy CPU & Titan.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you could be completely right... What CPU do you have hooked up to it? It would be REALLY easy to stroke out that PSU with a mild OC on Sandy/Ivy CPU & Titan.


Its a 4690k, not very power hungry even overclocked. My battery backup reads ~400W at load, but I'm not sure what the 12V rail can deliver on this thing. Maybe a project for tomorrow, swapping out the PSU and re-doing the cable management.

Edit: its a Capstone 550W gold rated for 45A on the 12V rail. The CM 1000W can put out 80A on the 12V rail so I'll swap them out.


----------



## skupples

So... I know I asked this a few days ago, but i'm going to ask again, as i'm wary of installing the 980 release drivers, for fear of irreversable Nvidia Kepler nerfs... Has anyone seen if GK110 can make use of the built in NV Experience down sampling? I mean, Nvidia was all "970 so fast it can downsample 1080p all day long!!" well... last I checked my Titans @ 1250-1300mhz is trading blows with ~1300-1400mhz 970s, soo....


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So... I know I asked this a few days ago, but i'm going to ask again, as i'm wary of installing the 980 release drivers, for fear of irreversable Nvidia Kepler nerfs... Has anyone seen if GK110 can make use of the built in NV Experience down sampling? I mean, Nvidia was all "970 so fast it can downsample 1080p all day long!!" well... last I checked my Titans @ 1250-1300mhz is trading blows with ~1300-1400mhz 970s, soo....


The DSR is not available for any cards but Maxwell right now. They are supposed to be bringing it later to "similarly powerful" 700 series cards so I would suspect that include Titan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The DSR is not available for any cards but Maxwell right now. They are supposed to be bringing it later to "similarly powerful" 700 series cards so I would suspect that include Titan.


thanks, +juan, i would assume that includes all GK110...

Still, Nvidia seems to be ALREADY messing with GK110 performance in the drivers, which is pathetic.. Looks like i'll be staying with the last WHQL, and simply extracting new SLi bits from new driver packs.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> thanks, +juan, i would assume that includes all GK110...
> 
> Still, Nvidia seems to be ALREADY messing with GK110 performance in the drivers, which is pathetic.. Looks like i'll be staying with the last WHQL, and simply extracting new SLi bits from new driver packs.


What have they done? I just grabbed the latest 344.11 when I installed my card yesterday.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> What have they done? I just grabbed the latest 344.11 when I installed my card yesterday.


eh, as a former 580 owner i'm just paranoid. Some people have reported lower benchmark scores on the new 980 release WHQL, but we can't accuse Nvidia of anything, yet. We need a pattern first. If multiple driver releases pass and benchmark scores continue to get lower, then we can accuse nvidia of tampering with the drivers, just like they did with Fermi when kepler released.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> eh, as a former 580 owner i'm just paranoid. Some people have reported lower benchmark scores on the new 980 release WHQL, but we can't accuse Nvidia of anything, yet. We need a pattern first. If multiple driver releases pass and benchmark scores continue to get lower, then we can accuse nvidia of tampering with the drivers, just like they did with Fermi when kepler released.


Ah yeah I do remember that. I still have one of my 580's to this day but it seems to have gone bad recently.


----------



## BigART71

Hey all,

Long time reader.

I've tried a couple bios's lately. None seem to fix a problem I'm having. My EVGA Titan SC is throttling down due to low GPU utilization in game. It affects my FPS greatly. Just running the stock bios it will boost to 1045, but if the GPU goes under 60% usage, roughly, it will start throttling back. Heat has not been an issue.

Any help would be great. Thanks!

I'm using a 3930K on a ASUS P9X79 Pro with 16gb 2133Hz ram.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Long time reader.
> 
> I've tried a couple bios's lately. None seem to fix a problem I'm having. My EVGA Titan SC is throttling down due to low GPU utilization in game. It affects my FPS greatly. Just running the stock bios it will boost to 1045, but if the GPU goes under 60% usage, roughly, it will start throttling back. Heat has not been an issue.
> 
> Any help would be great. Thanks!
> 
> I'm using a 3930K on a ASUS P9X79 Pro with 16gb 2133Hz ram.


Games, resolution and CPU overclock?

Power management settings in windows and nvidia control panel?


----------



## BigART71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Games, resolution and CPU overclock?
> 
> Power management settings in windows and nvidia control panel?


World of Tanks

CPU at 4.0 (mild clock no voltage)

Windows is set to "High Performance"
nVidia set to "Prefer Maximum Performance"


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> World of Tanks
> 
> CPU at 4.0 (mild clock no voltage)
> 
> Windows is set to "High Performance"
> nVidia set to "Prefer Maximum Performance"


WoT is entirely CPU limited. You're never going to use the power of a Titan even maxed out at 4k with that game. Turn off vsync, turn off shadows to reduce CPU overhead, enjoy getting mediocre framerates on a powerful card.

Personally I run on standard not improved so I can get 100-130fps in most maps.


----------



## BigART71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> WoT is entirely CPU limited. You're never going to use the power of a Titan even maxed out at 4k with that game. Turn off vsync, turn off shadows to reduce CPU overhead, enjoy getting mediocre framerates on a powerful card.
> 
> Personally I run on standard not improved so I can get 100-130fps in most maps.


So going a little higher overclock on the cpu would be helpful than right?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> So going a little higher overclock on the cpu would be helpful than right?


Yep, what CPU do you have? I'm on a 4690k at 4.6ghz and I rarely see GPU usage over 40% at 1080p, however one core of my CPU is always pegged at 99%.


----------



## BigART71

I'm running 1920x1080p

I have the intel i7 3930K. It's a 3.2 with boost to 3.8. I had it overclocked to 4.5 before. Just not in a while. I have an H80i cooler.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> I'm running 1920x1080p
> 
> I have the intel i7 3930K. It's a 3.2 with boost to 3.8. I had it overclocked to 4.5 before. Just not in a while. I have an H80i cooler.


Yeah, give it a decent OC and you'll see frames pick up. Honestly I think a Pentium G3258 is perfect for that game, it only uses 1.5 threads and needs a ton of clock speed.


----------



## BigART71

I only turned off shadows so far and it has made a huge difference.

The 3930K is a 6-core if you didn't already know.

Thanks for the recommendations Scorpion49.

I'm still interested in a bios, but if a new bios will still throttle due to low gpu usage than probably not.

Less than 20% CPU usage. That's really low.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> I only turned off shadows so far and it has made a huge difference.
> 
> The 3930K is a 6-core if you didn't already know.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations Scorpion49.
> 
> I'm still interested in a bios, but if a new bios will still throttle due to low gpu usage than probably not.


I think if you use EVGA precision and set K-boost on it will stay at those clock speeds and not drop down. My card usually runs around 600-800mhz in that game. Just a crappy engine overall, shadows get rendered on the CPU so they have a big performance hit.


----------



## BigART71

I edited my earlier, but less than 20% CPU usage.

I'll try the K-Boost next, but turning off shadows alone has helped.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> I edited my earlier, but less than 20% CPU usage.
> 
> I'll try the K-Boost next, but turning off shadows alone has helped.


Check on a per-core basis, there should be one really high and the rest doing mostly nothing.


----------



## BigART71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Check on a per-core basis, there should be one really high and the rest doing mostly nothing.


I have one core around 30%, 2 others around 50% and the rest pretty low.

That Kboost did the trick too. The GPU is staying up at 1045 now which is the default highest clock I think for this card.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> I have one core around 30%, 2 others around 50% and the rest pretty low.
> 
> That Kboost did the trick too. The GPU is staying up at 1045 now which is the default highest clock I think for this card.


Is that giving you more FPS? Or is the higher clock speed balanced by lower load in GPU?


----------



## BigART71

Yes, it's keeping my frames up. When it would throttle down it would lower my FPS. I'm staying up pretty high now in game. Before trying everything it was 30-60fps. Now I'm at 55-125fps.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> Yes, it's keeping my frames up. When it would throttle down it would lower my FPS. I'm staying up pretty high now in game. Before trying everything it was 30-60fps. Now I'm at 55-125fps.


I think the worst map is Kharkov with the new snow and stuff, I get like 35 fps on that map which is horrible.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> eh, don't feel too bad. 2 of my 3 were very similar in how they clocked, basically on par with what you are seeing. Those types of clocks seem to be the norm, not the exception of bad. Luckily one of them had manufacturing defects, so I was able to RMA it very easily. I found corrosion caused from left over flux on the back of the PCB. As in, they didn't 100% clean it, so I got a new Titty out of it! Now only one of my cards is a dud clocker. The funny thing is, I still haven't found a reason in gaming to clock them much beyond 1200/7.5, even when in surround. Cranking the clocks does nothing to improve the settings I can't run.
> 
> Example : Shadow of Mordor. max settings w/ 200% res scale (4K) maxes VRAM before it really maxes out the core, the game also has shoddy SLi support (funny since its an NV branded title)
> 
> I have a new hypothisis on modern/next gen "console ports" the sign of a shoddy next gen console port = massive amounts of VRAM usage. This can be seen in Assassins Creed Black Flag,Batman Origins, Thief, Watch Dogs, and now Shadows of Mordor.


it was hitting 6gb n asking for more.

Here is 1440p maxed out




http://1drv.ms/1pQbuzs


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Wish ppl actually played som
> Here is 1440p maxed out


I'm enjoying it for the most part. It made me remember that The Two Towers (2010) also used this style of combat, long before Batman, and before that The Path of Neo did it as well. All of them are WB Games to boot.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm enjoying it for the most part. It made me remember that The Two Towers (2010) also used this style of combat, long before Batman, and before that The Path of Neo did it as well. All of them are WB Games to boot.


Ure 4k can you do a vid n later check the ram page etc. i have virtual mem disabled by default so all this is still ram.

1440p seriously so far playable on 6gb but not perfect.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ure 4k can you do a vid n later check the ram page etc. i have virtual mem disabled by default so all this is still ram.
> 
> 1440p seriously so far playable on 6gb but not perfect.


i'm downsampling to 4K.

The game uses 5.5GB on 1080P or 200% downsample.


----------



## BigART71

Very kewl cstkl1!

I'm wondering if I should have bought another Titan SC or not. Makes me wish I did after seeing what yours can do.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigART71*
> 
> Very kewl cstkl1!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should have bought another Titan SC or not. Makes me wish I did after seeing what yours can do.


The game is only using one. Anyway lets wait for titan II.


----------



## dpoverlord

are you guys liking shadow of mordor I was wondering if it were better with Keyboard + mouse or controller.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> are you guys liking shadow of mordor I was wondering if it were better with Keyboard + mouse or controller.


I am liking the controller more. If you have both give em both a try and see which you are enjoying more


----------



## Mr iggy

Controller feels really good for this one.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spcti*
> 
> Push it a little higher
> 
> @ core voltage 1544mV


Does it really take 1.54v to get 1350mgz on those cards? What is the voltage at load?


----------



## djriful

So far I managed to push my card up to 1358Mhz @ 1.38v... I haven't try to push it up to 1400Mhz at the moment.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So far I managed to push my card up to 1358Mhz @ 1.38v... I haven't try to push it up to 1400Mhz at the moment.


Is that at load? LLC enabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spcti*
> 
> Each benchmark require a differed setup/voltage, don't try this with 3DMARK 11.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1400MHz @ 1510mV


How many profiles do you have Slinky? LOL.


----------



## djriful

with LLC mod, I was using the batch hack that set 1.4v


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> with LLC mod, I was using the batch hack that set 1.4v


So you have disabled LLC and all is stable? I am considering to see if my sli titans like being free of LLC


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> with LLC mod, I was using the batch hack that set 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> So you have disabled LLC and all is stable? I am considering to see if my sli titans like being free of LLC
Click to expand...

Varies from applications, I can run 3DMark no issues but for games. it crashes. Maybe I'll bump it to 1.45v but I don't see the benefit for having that high on the game I was playing.


----------



## skupples

wait, slinky finally learned how to use the voltage hack? I could have sworn he called all of us hacks for trying to get him to use it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> So you have disabled LLC and all is stable? I am considering to see if my sli titans like being free of LLC


LLC has been broken for MOST people in MOST applications since the release of 780Ti, even on older drivers... That's the part that always makes me curious.


----------



## supermi

I remembered most were crashing, was wondering if that was resolved somehow...

Man the LLC is strong, BAT file giving me 1.425 on idle is like 1.36-1.38 with some peaks of 1.39/40 once and a while, setting 1.4v gives like 1.30-1.33 or so on load and 1.3v gives me like 1.25 at load ... but I guess that is for safety ...

how high are you guys pushing the voltages these days?

I am going between the 1.4-1.45v idle (1.32-1.38v load) 1300-134x mhz in games ... funny thing is I crash with a much lower OC in shadow of mordor than any other game but not sure if it is just pushing the cards more/different or a little broken ... 1342 or so happy in pretty much every game but like 1300 in SOM even with the 1.45v ...

as for SLI I have been showing like 99% on both cards from day 1 while in Surround portrait even with no hacks using NVinspector, but not sure if that a sign the cards are working well in SLI or not since i can not disable 1 and still game at the same res, any one else playing SOM in portrait surround (1080p panels) and 2 titans?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> So you have disabled LLC and all is stable? I am considering to see if my sli titans like being free of LLC


Definitely doesn't work on my rig. LLC hack causes random shutdowns under heavy load mimicking a bad PSU so well that I nearly replaced my AX1200 with an EVGA G2 until Mrtooshort recommended I try removing the LLC hack first. Did that and all has been fine since...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Definitely doesn't work on my rig. LLC hack causes random shutdowns under heavy load mimicking a bad PSU so well that I nearly replaced my AX1200 with an EVGA G2 until Mrtooshort recommended I try removing the LLC hack first. Did that and all has been fine since...


My PSU has been shutting off at 1.225V, 1202MHz. Looking to get the new EVGA 1600P2, but should I RMA my PSU? I have a hard time believing a sound card is the cause of these shut downs.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Definitely doesn't work on my rig. LLC hack causes random shutdowns under heavy load mimicking a bad PSU so well that I nearly replaced my AX1200 with an EVGA G2 until Mrtooshort recommended I try removing the LLC hack first. Did that and all has been fine since...


Yup same issue here. The LLC hack shut down my PSU with even mild OV/OCs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My PSU has been shutting off at 1.225V, 1202MHz. Looking to get the new EVGA 1600P2, but should I RMA my PSU? I have a hard time believing a sound card is the cause of these shut downs.


What makes you think it is the sound card?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yup same issue here. The LLC hack shut down my PSU with even mild OV/OCs.
> What makes you think it is the sound card?


It started happening right after installing the new sound card.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi guys,

I might have to remove one of my SLI Titans and give to my son. His GTX690 is playing up, overheating at stock. Might remove his stock cooler, replace pads and TIM, good clean and see how it goes first.

If I do remove one card, what sort of performance loss can I expect to see in BF4, Arma 3 etc??

Running single screen (Asus ROG Swift) 2560x1440 for now lol.

Down the track will probably replace my Titan(s) and get a new 9XX card with the triple display port for triple Rog Swifts.

Also to replace the stock cooler on the 690 and Titan what size thermal pads are required???

Really Appreciate the info.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You'll definitely lose 40% or more performance with just the single card and you definitely wont be pushing 3 monitors with a single 980, at least not at max settings.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You'll definitely lose 40% or more performance with just the single card and you definitely wont be pushing 3 monitors with a single 980, at least not at max settings.


Wow, that much. Ouch









A3 is sort of OK with SLI, as is BF4, but that is about it for my system.

I would sell my Titan(s) with blocks etc. down the track and then get SLI or Tri-SLI IF I decide to go triple swifts as well.

Will have to see.

Thanks for the reply. Appreciate it


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I got my Titan Black ACX cooler today, despite missing 4 screws from the installation package it works perfectly with my Titan. When I looked at the card to take it apart I noticed it definitely had its cooler removed at one point, some of the screws were loose and the TIM job was the worst I've ever seen, there was literally nothing in the center of the die. After I put it all back together the max temp I saw after 30 minutes of Valley was 61*C rather than it climbing to 80*C instantly and staying there even with 60% fixed fan speed on the reference cooler.

Maybe I can get a little more than +100 out of the core clock now.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I got my Titan Black ACX cooler today, despite missing 4 screws from the installation package it works perfectly with my Titan. When I looked at the card to take it apart I noticed it definitely had its cooler removed at one point, some of the screws were loose and the TIM job was the worst I've ever seen, there was literally nothing in the center of the die. After I put it all back together the max temp I saw after 30 minutes of Valley was 61*C rather than it climbing to 80*C instantly and staying there even with 60% fixed fan speed on the reference cooler.
> 
> Maybe I can get a little more than +100 out of the core clock now.


I had a hunch it was the tim! Now let us know how it over clocks !!!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Not sure whether to sell my EVGA Titans with EK blocks (SLI) and get a single GTX980??

The titans were great for when I had 3 x 27" screens, but now only running a single Asus Rog Swift 2560x1440. Overkill.

Might be better selling them off now for semi decent $$$$ and get a GTX980.

Thoughts??

Cheers

Rob


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Not sure whether to sell my EVGA Titans with EK blocks (SLI) and get a single GTX980??
> 
> The titans were great for when I had 3 x 27" screens, but now only running a single Asus Rog Swift 2560x1440. Overkill.
> 
> Might be better selling them off now for semi decent $$$$ and get a GTX980.
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Well if "shadow of mordor" is any sign of things to come at 1440p you will need the 6gb









if you really want to downgrade performance why not sell 1 titan and keep the other? keep the extra 2gb and depending on OC equal performance to an overclocked 980?

the titan's price will fall but so will the 980 and with the double precision and extra vram the titan might hold value as well as the 980


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've only ever had a single 1440p screen with my dual Titans and never have I considered them overkill...


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Overkill is probably too strong a word.

Certainly rethinking my Titans though.

Gigabyte GTX970 G1 on air getting 1580MHz on Core









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1143214


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Overkill is probably too strong a word.
> 
> Certainly rethinking my Titans though.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX970 G1 on air getting 1580MHz on Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1143214


1600mhz thats all fine and dandy but I bet a titan @ 1300mhz out runs it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've only ever had a single 1440p screen with my dual Titans and never have I considered them overkill...


exactly, when I had dual gtx 780s it was never overkill, I actually wanted even more overkill with 3 cards gaming on 1 780 now is pretty okish considering it can do 1300mhz+ but I am patiently waiting for the Titan 2, I was going to use my Z but a guy offered to buy it for a price I couldn't refuse








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Not sure whether to sell my EVGA Titans with EK blocks (SLI) and get a single GTX980??
> 
> The titans were great for when I had 3 x 27" screens, but now only running a single Asus Rog Swift 2560x1440. Overkill.
> 
> Might be better selling them off now for semi decent $$$$ and get a GTX980.
> 
> Thoughts??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


I think you will miss them


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I got my Titan Black ACX cooler today, despite missing 4 screws from the installation package it works perfectly with my Titan. When I looked at the card to take it apart I noticed it definitely had its cooler removed at one point, some of the screws were loose and the TIM job was the worst I've ever seen, there was literally nothing in the center of the die. After I put it all back together the max temp I saw after 30 minutes of Valley was 61*C rather than it climbing to 80*C instantly and staying there even with 60% fixed fan speed on the reference cooler.
> 
> Maybe I can get a little more than +100 out of the core clock now.


Mine was also missing 4 screws and the TIM was smeared all over the anti static bag, I would have rather them not put any TIM on it ha


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> Mine was also missing 4 screws and the TIM was smeared all over the anti static bag, I would have rather them not put any TIM on it ha


My TIM was a little smeared too, buy I wiped it all off in favor of Prolimatech PK-1 I had laying around. Seems to work great so far, very quiet and temps are 20*C cooler, haven't had the ambition to sit down and try OC'ing a little more yet though, as I really don't need it for the games I like to play. Even my newest game, Shadow of Mordor is locked at 60fps with max settings.


----------



## skupples

hmm... the TORX screws should have a dab of loktite on them, if they are EVGA refs.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 1600mhz thats all fine and dandy but I bet a titan @ 1300mhz out runs it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, when I had dual gtx 780s it was never overkill, I actually wanted even more overkill with 3 cards gaming on 1 780 now is pretty okish considering it can do 1300mhz+ but I am patiently waiting for the Titan 2, I was going to use my Z but a guy offered to buy it for a price I couldn't refuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will miss them


I am not sure I will to be honest.

I had a triple screen setup, nothing but problems with the games I like to play. Got rid of those and back to a single Rog Swift.

Have ALWAYS had issues with SLI and stuttering. Always. My Titans have Never ran well. Tried everything here, including different bios's, settings, tweaks.

Nothing major, just pauses, stuttering, weird usage patterns. Both are stock now, EK blocks, temps are awesome, that is something.

My son has been using a GTX690, not a single issue. Always smooth as silk.

I think that I was fooled into expecting great things with the Titans. Biggest waste of money I have spent on my systems. Sigh.

Sorry for the rant. Just had enough.

Pic showing usage.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I am not sure I will to be honest.
> 
> I had a triple screen setup, nothing but problems with the games I like to play. Got rid of those and back to a single Rog Swift.
> 
> Have ALWAYS had issues with SLI and stuttering. Always. My Titans have Never ran well. Tried everything here, including different bios's, settings, tweaks.
> 
> Nothing major, just pauses, stuttering, weird usage patterns. Both are stock now, EK blocks, temps are awesome, that is something.
> 
> My son has been using a GTX690, not a single issue. Always smooth as silk.
> 
> I think that I was fooled into expecting great things with the Titans. Biggest waste of money I have spent on my systems. Sigh.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just had enough.
> 
> Pic showing usage.


that suck man!

But also sounds off, 690 really should not be smoother than 2 titans. There could be issues with the games you play, drivers or CPU bottleneck. Maybe possibly an issue with 1 of your titans or MB or something ? Maybe even OS install has an issue.

If they don't work for you then of course move on and find a solution that does








rant yes but one based on real experience with the titans and this is the best place to share it, hope we can help you out


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I am not sure I will to be honest.
> 
> I had a triple screen setup, nothing but problems with the games I like to play. Got rid of those and back to a single Rog Swift.
> 
> Have ALWAYS had issues with SLI and stuttering. Always. My Titans have Never ran well. Tried everything here, including different bios's, settings, tweaks.
> 
> Nothing major, just pauses, stuttering, weird usage patterns. Both are stock now, EK blocks, temps are awesome, that is something.
> 
> My son has been using a GTX690, not a single issue. Always smooth as silk.
> 
> I think that I was fooled into expecting great things with the Titans. Biggest waste of money I have spent on my systems. Sigh.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just had enough.
> 
> Pic showing usage.


something is definitely not right there

having SLI should be silky smooth! I dont think its the cards


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> something is definitely not right there
> 
> having SLI should be silky smooth! I dont think its the cards


+1


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Thank you for the replies guys.

I have asked for help on this very thread before. Nothing worked or help received. They have been like that since new.

I have replaced the mobo, memory, cpu. Same install, windows 8.1, new drivers each time.

That picture was running Heaven Valley. Constant stuttering noted. Same with Firestrike, Heaven and gaming.

Tried Various bios's. No difference between stock, Rev.2 or Rev.3 from Occam.

PSU is a Seasonic X1250W. Two lots of custom cables, even stock cables.

Tried different SLI bridges as well.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thank you for the replies guys.
> 
> I have asked for help on this very thread before. Nothing worked or help received. They have been like that since new.
> 
> I have replaced the mobo, memory, cpu. Same install, windows 8.1, new drivers each time.
> 
> That picture was running Heaven Valley. Constant stuttering noted. Same with Firestrike, Heaven and gaming.
> 
> Tried Various bios's. No difference between stock, Rev.2 or Rev.3 from Occam.
> 
> PSU is a Seasonic X1250W. Two lots of custom cables, even stock cables.
> 
> Tried different SLI bridges as well.


Ure getting stuttering in valley?
Have you tried a different ssd etc??
Raid or ahci??
Rams stock??
Dram clk increase to max 14
Bump in vcssa??
Mobo bios update??
Different mobo??
My m6e for example had a ton of issue for sli
Bios updates n tweaking of pcie settings solved it.

Rog swift. My stock bios n latest nvidia bios has a difference how the idle/voltage clock reacts to 120hz/144hz. Also with the lack pf scaler.. Recommend ddu n reinstall nvidia driver everytime you flash a different bios on the cards. Scaler shld be set at no scaling. Test 3dmark11 performance preset to make sure it doesnt run in full screen.

If only tested on one mobo (same one i mean u replaced or totally different gen??)i suspect its a pcie lane or the sli vram mapping issue.
Have u tried turning off memory scrambler??

Is hpet working properly???


----------



## supermi

With same MB maybe try the cards in different slots, might hurt performance but something to try ... I agree might be something with the pcie slots on the MB.

Valley Extreme should have pretty constant gpu usage not 100% all the time but pretty good with 2 gpu's
Did you try installing the cards in your son's computer?

you did say same windows instal but new drivers right , maybe try a new install. There are enough minds on here we shall figure this out!








:thumb:


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I have upgraded my system regularly in the last 12 months. Without sounding arrogant, please I dont mean to offend anyone, but money as such is not an issue with my builds.

Gigabyte Z77X-UP5-TH with 3770K, 16Gb Corsair Ram(my sons now)

Asus P9X79E-WS with 4930K, 16Gb Corsair Dominators (soon to be my sons)

Current:

Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 with 5960X, 16Gb G-Skill DDR4

HDD: Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb

PSU: Seasonic X1250w

Windows 7 X64 and now Windows 8.1 X64

System and Titans running at stock. have tried mild overclocks to eliminate stuttering. Never helped.

Unfortunately I cannot try the Titans in my sons system, as they are watercooled, his system is not.

Both Titans have EK blocks and fantastic temps. Temp has NEVER been an issue.

At first I thought the stuttering was driver related. Never "fixed" or because I was running triple screens. They were more hassle than what it was worth,so sold them and got initially a Samsung 27" 120Hz monitor. Gave that to my son. Got an Overlord Tempest 27" 2560x1140 at 120Hz, gave that to my daughter. Now have an Asus Rog Swift.

PLEASE NOTE, I disabled GSync in the benchmarks to eliminate that being an issue now.

I really appreciate your help and understanding. I REALLY DO, THANK YOU.

Pic running Titan #1 by itself, Valley Benchmark, same settings:



http://imgur.com/yTyNtyc


----------



## Dyaems

Is there a form for application to be BelowAverageIQ's child somewhere? I would like to apply









In all seriousness, if you really want to get rid of the Titans, and replace with a single 980, by all means go for it! Although if you're aiming for that _consistent_ 120hz+ fps with with maxed out settings while gaming with your Swift, I doubt a single GTX980 can do that, even when OC'd.

And if that is the case, you may end up with another 980, and _maaaaybe_ the issues you were having with the Titan will come back as you're using multiple graphics again.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have upgraded my system regularly in the last 12 months. Without sounding arrogant, please I dont mean to offend anyone, but money as such is not an issue with my builds.
> 
> Gigabyte Z77X-UP5-TH with 3770K, 16Gb Corsair Ram(my sons now)
> 
> Asus P9X79E-WS with 4930K, 16Gb Corsair Dominators (soon to be my sons)
> 
> Current:
> 
> Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 with 5960X, 16Gb G-Skill DDR4
> 
> HDD: Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb
> 
> PSU: Seasonic X1250w
> 
> Windows 7 X64 and now Windows 8.1 X64
> 
> System and Titans running at stock. have tried mild overclocks to eliminate stuttering. Never helped.
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot try the Titans in my sons system, as they are watercooled, his system is not.
> 
> Both Titans have EK blocks and fantastic temps. Temp has NEVER been an issue.
> 
> At first I thought the stuttering was driver related. Never "fixed" or because I was running triple screens. They were more hassle than what it was worth,so sold them and got initially a Samsung 27" 120Hz monitor. Gave that to my son. Got an Overlord Tempest 27" 2560x1140 at 120Hz, gave that to my daughter. Now have an Asus Rog Swift.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE, I disabled GSync in the benchmarks to eliminate that being an issue now.
> 
> I really appreciate your help and understanding. I REALLY DO, THANK YOU.
> 
> Pic running Titan #1 by itself, Valley Benchmark, same settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yTyNtyc


Yup that looks right for 1 titan and should look the same for 2 ...hmmm
what resolution are you running valley at?

what kinda overclock on your cpu, some games and valley can be cpu limited so even with 6 or 8 cores if they are not clocked high enough you can run into issues.

Is your windows power management set to high performance? as well as the power management inside nvidia control panel?

Dude some of us get deals and save up for a while some have no need for that, WE ALL put up the cash for this gear. Go 4 way titans, blacks, 980's we will cheer! Heck I have been considering if the next titan is strong enough to phase cool it as well as my cpy (yup 2 seperate phase coolers) we are about power and you have no need to worry we see that as arogance! you use your resources for these awesome things you and your son can enjoy and that is just AWESOME


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Here is a pic of Titan #2 by itself:










Looks to be more consistent. Running stock on mobo and mem at the moment. The Rog X99 is great in that it lets you shut down pcie lanes to isolate cards etc. Perfect.

My son is very lucky and grateful. We love gaming together.

This has had me scratching my head for a long time. Consumed a lot of time and energy and created a lot of upset.


----------



## XFaega

Untitled.png 1793k .png file


Looking at the power percentage it seems a little high for running stock. I just did a run of valley on stock and my power percentage was nowhere near yours. Not sure that has anything to do with what is causing your problem but that is the only thing that really popped out.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

Going to do some analysis of each Titan to see if we can sort this out, or identify the problem so it can finally be resolved. Going to need your expertise please.

All things being equal the only thing that has remained constant since all this started months and months ago are the Titans.

Both are EVGA SC Titans. EK water blocks. Temps all good.

I have flashed the bios back to original for each. Going to run each card at stock settings and bios, separate, then in SLI. Will take a series of screen shots of MSI After Burner and see if anything sticks out.

Thank you again for your help.

Using Valley Benchmark with following settings:

Preset: Custom
API: Direct X 11
Quality: Ultra
Stereo 3D: Disabled
Monitors: Single
AA: Off
Full Screen: Yes
Res: 2560x1440

Titan #1 (Stock Bios) Single Card:









Titan #2 (stock Bios) Single Card:









Titan SLI (Stock Bios):


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Going to do some analysis of each Titan to see if we can sort this out, or identify the problem so it can finally be resolved. Going to need your expertise please.
> 
> All things being equal the only thing that has remained constant since all this started months and months ago are the Titans.
> 
> Both are EVGA SC Titans. EK water blocks. Temps all good.
> 
> I have flashed the bios back to original for each. Going to run each card at stock settings and bios, separate, then in SLI. Will take a series of screen shots of MSI After Burner and see if anything sticks out.
> 
> Thank you again for your help.
> 
> Using Valley Benchmark with following settings:
> 
> Preset: Custom
> API: Direct X 11
> Quality: Ultra
> Stereo 3D: Disabled
> Monitors: Single
> AA: Off
> Full Screen: Yes
> Res: 2560x1440
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Titan #1 (Stock Bios) Single Card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan #2 (stock Bios) Single Card:


Valley GPU usage drops for me too. More noticeable and more drastic in SLI. I wouldn't use valley to troubleshoot your Titan.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Valley GPU usage drops for me too. More noticeable and more drastic in SLI. I wouldn't use valley to troubleshoot your Titan.


+1. Use Unengine Heaven 4.0. Its more GPU bound.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hey Guys,

Here is a screen shot using Heaven 4.0

Titan SLI (Stock Bios):


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Here is a screen shot of Titan #1 (Stock Bios) - Heaven



Screen shot of Titan #2 (stock Bios) - Heaven










Overall the GPU usage as single cards is similar but with more "spikes" on Titan #1. When running the by themselves, I can visually tell it is smoother than when in SLI.

Looking at the GPU 1 and 2 usage when in SLI, a LOT of spikes. I am not sure which card is actually GPU 1 and GPU 2 when in SLI. I assume it would be in slot order, which goes against their usage/stability when solo









Both cards are fed from separate power cables, separate rails from the Seasonic X1250w. For the purpose of the testing, I used the same power cables for each card, swapping between the two.

Thoughts/Idea's???

Cheers

Rob


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Here is a screen shot of Titan #1 (Stock Bios) - Heaven
> 
> Screen shot of Titan #2 (stock Bios) - Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall the GPU usage as single cards is similar but with more "spikes" on Titan #1. When running the by themselves, I can visually tell it is smoother than when in SLI.
> Looking at the GPU 1 and 2 usage when in SLI, a LOT of spikes. I am not sure which card is actually GPU 1 and GPU 2 when in SLI. I assume it would be in slot order, which goes against their usage/stability when solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards are fed from separate power cables, separate rails from the Seasonic X1250w. For the purpose of the testing, I used the same power cables for each card, swapping between the two.
> Thoughts/Idea's???
> Cheers
> Rob


I think you have enough to RMA the cards on stuttering basis, as it ruins the gameplay, it is a valid argument!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## spiderxjz82

It just doesn't make sense. You are 100% certain that it's not software right, because that still looks remarkably like a software issue to me.

Unless your SLI bridge is cacked of course.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I think you have enough to RMA the cards on stuttering basis, as it ruins the gameplay, it is a valid argument!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you Occam, going to organise that this coming week I think.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> It just doesn't make sense. You are 100% certain that it's not software right, because that still looks remarkably like a software issue to me.
> 
> Unless your SLI bridge is cacked of course.


Spiderxjz82,

I have tried numerous SLI bridges, both soft (flex) and hard. The result is basically the same.

Initially it was suggested, the performance/issues were because I was running tri-screens. Then it was poor drivers etc.

Cannot blame other parts of my system, as the only constant (s) are the Titans and power supply.

I just Disabled both Titans and put my sons new GTX970 in the last slot of my RVE. It performed better than a single Titan, stock for stock. $500 card compared to $1500









Heaven 4.0

GTX970 Core 1392, Mem 7000 (stock) 85.1 fps Score 2145

Titan Core 1032, Mem 6000 (stock) 80.2 fps, Score 1871


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Here is a screen shot of Titan #1 (Stock Bios) - Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shot of Titan #2 (stock Bios) - Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall the GPU usage as single cards is similar but with more "spikes" on Titan #1. When running the by themselves, I can visually tell it is smoother than when in SLI.
> 
> Looking at the GPU 1 and 2 usage when in SLI, a LOT of spikes. I am not sure which card is actually GPU 1 and GPU 2 when in SLI. I assume it would be in slot order, which goes against their usage/stability when solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards are fed from separate power cables, separate rails from the Seasonic X1250w. For the purpose of the testing, I used the same power cables for each card, swapping between the two.
> 
> Thoughts/Idea's???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


That looks exactly the issue i had with my m6e with sli on titan.
Not sure about r5e but do you have clock crossing voltage.
Or pcie stability preset or pcie compatibilty mode??


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> That looks exactly the issue i had with my m6e with sli on titan.
> Not sure about r5e but do you have clock crossing voltage.
> Or pcie stability preset or pcie compatibilty mode??


They are the good pictures, of each card running solo









I have also tries 3 different bios's: Stock, Occam Rev.2 and Rev.3 to see if that would help. No go.

Still stuttering, but no where near the amount than when running in SLI









This has been the same across 3 motherboards, CPU's and memory.

Unless I am missing that important bios setting across 1 Gigabyte Z77, 1 Asus X79 and now 1 Asus X99.

Will delve into the bios now on the X99 and have a look.

Thank you.

Rob


----------



## spiderxjz82

I run triple screens and my Titans in SLI have been absolutely fine! Did you disable all CPU graphics too?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I run triple screens and my Titans in SLI have been absolutely fine! Did you disable all CPU graphics too?


I have disabled on previous CPU's, but it is not available on either of my 2011 socket or 2011-3 socket CPU's

I sold my triple screen setup, thinking that was the problem. I purchased a Rog Swift GSync monitor thinking it would help.

Since buying them in June 2013, I have wasted a LOT of time and it has caused a LOT of pain trying to fix this. It was always something else suggested.................

I have numerous posts in this thread, many months ago looking for help/answers. Same with the EVGA forums.

I would just love to be able to identify the problem. Literally driving me nuts.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have upgraded my system regularly in the last 12 months. Without sounding arrogant, please I dont mean to offend anyone, but money as such is not an issue with my builds.
> 
> Gigabyte Z77X-UP5-TH with 3770K, 16Gb Corsair Ram(my sons now)
> 
> Asus P9X79E-WS with 4930K, 16Gb Corsair Dominators (soon to be my sons)
> 
> Current:
> 
> Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 with 5960X, 16Gb G-Skill DDR4
> 
> HDD: Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb
> 
> PSU: Seasonic X1250w
> 
> Windows 7 X64 and now Windows 8.1 X64
> 
> System and Titans running at stock. have tried mild overclocks to eliminate stuttering. Never helped.
> 
> Unfortunately I cannot try the Titans in my sons system, as they are watercooled, his system is not.
> 
> Both Titans have EK blocks and fantastic temps. Temp has NEVER been an issue.
> 
> At first I thought the stuttering was driver related. Never "fixed" or because I was running triple screens. They were more hassle than what it was worth,so sold them and got initially a Samsung 27" 120Hz monitor. Gave that to my son. Got an Overlord Tempest 27" 2560x1140 at 120Hz, gave that to my daughter. Now have an Asus Rog Swift.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE, I disabled GSync in the benchmarks to eliminate that being an issue now.
> 
> I really appreciate your help and understanding. I REALLY DO, THANK YOU.
> 
> Pic running Titan #1 by itself, Valley Benchmark, same settings:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yTyNtyc


Glorious build my friend...

Time to RMA those cards. Should be pretty easy if they are EVGA. Specially if you experience this w. Stock everything.

2 card SLI should be mostlysilk even in surround. I only see stuttering issues(sometimes) when turning #3 on.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Glorious build my friend...
> 
> Time to RMA those cards. Should be pretty easy if they are EVGA.
> 
> 2 card SLI should be mostlysilk even in surround. I only see stuttering issues(sometimes) when turning #3 on.


Thanks Skup,

I have just submitted the initial support request, hopefully no issues with the RMA.

Interesting to note, they are 1 number apart or sequential serial numbers..................

I actually sold my triple screen setup thinking that it was the cause. As you see, have also upgraded other components as well.

I will be adding a Samsung XP941 M.2 Drive (512Gb) PCIE drive as well.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thanks Skup,
> 
> I have just submitted the initial support request, hopefully no issues with the RMA.
> 
> Interesting to note, they are 1 number apart or sequential serial numbers..................
> 
> I actually sold my triple screen setup thinking that it was the cause. As you see, have also upgraded other components as well.
> 
> I will be adding a Samsung XP941 M.2 Drive (512Gb) PCIE drive as well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Good luck , it should be mostly painless if they are evga. They will even cross ship but they tend to want MSRP deposit if they weren't properly registered @ time of purchase.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good luck , it should be mostly painless if they are evga. They will even cross ship but they tend to want MSRP deposit if they weren't properly registered @ time of purchase.


Thankfully they are EVGA and thankfully properly registered a few days after purchase, with copies of the purchase receipts submitted. I still have the boxes, stock coolers and receipts in pristine condition.

Hopefully my pictures of the crazy fluctuating GPU usage under SLI and single cards will be enough.

Thanks again.

Cheers

Rob.

P.S. Love your Avatar. We were in Florida beginning of July for a holiday. Loved it


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Here is a screen shot of Titan #1 (Stock Bios) - Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shot of Titan #2 (stock Bios) - Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall the GPU usage as single cards is similar but with more "spikes" on Titan #1. When running the by themselves, I can visually tell it is smoother than when in SLI.
> 
> Looking at the GPU 1 and 2 usage when in SLI, a LOT of spikes. I am not sure which card is actually GPU 1 and GPU 2 when in SLI. I assume it would be in slot order, which goes against their usage/stability when solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards are fed from separate power cables, separate rails from the Seasonic X1250w. For the purpose of the testing, I used the same power cables for each card, swapping between the two.
> 
> Thoughts/Idea's???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Spiderxjz82,
> 
> I have tried numerous SLI bridges, both soft (flex) and hard. The result is basically the same.
> 
> Initially it was suggested, the performance/issues were because I was running tri-screens. Then it was poor drivers etc.
> 
> Cannot blame other parts of my system, as the only constant (s) are the Titans and power supply.
> 
> I just Disabled both Titans and put my sons new GTX970 in the last slot of my RVE. It performed better than a single Titan, stock for stock. $500 card compared to $1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0
> 
> GTX970 Core 1392, Mem 7000 (stock) 85.1 fps Score 2145
> 
> Titan Core 1032, Mem 6000 (stock) 80.2 fps, Score 1871


Those GPU use in non-SLI look normal. You will have some GPU drops in Heaven when the scenes change. Your SLI use looks like crap. Do you have a screen shot of the 970 to compare? Single card will look stuttery if your FPS is too low depending on your res and settings. I feel like its an SLI issue. I know you tried 2 different bridges, but try another. Inspect the SLI connectors on the GPU itself for any damage or scratches.


----------



## supermi

Agreed the single gpu usage is normal. Sli is not. If you have a soft connector you can use it on either of the sli tabs on the card.

If you already have answered sorry for asking again but what games have the issue? All games? Valley does not always have 99% usage in sli there is some CPU bottle necking. What's your CPU OC if a bottleneck an OC will help.

Has EVGA offered any trouble shooting help?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

Sorry no GTX970 graph yet.

I have tried 3 x flexi SLI Bridges and 1 x Hard, same result under SLI.........

I have also tried either tab as well.

I have ran Valley, as well as Heaven. Yet to try 3D Mark 11 under SLI.

CPU is an Intel 5960X

CPU and Mem at stock. Both Titans on original Bios and at stock.

I have noticed that under very heavy load BOTH cards seem to exhibit coil whine. Notice it during the credits on Heaven Benchmark and during 3D Mark 11.

Just cannot work out why SLI will not behave.

I assume when SLI is working properly, the graph looks like the single card runs???

I get a LOT of stuttering in all games. Arma 2, Arma 3, DayZ Stand Alone, BF4

I have to get back to EVGA Tech Support, been putting my sons system together today.

My Sons's Specs:

X79 Asus Mobo
4930K
16Gb Corsair Dominator
Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb SSD
3 TB WD HDD
Gigabyte GTX970 G1

I REALLY appreciate all the help, hopefully can find a fix.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry no GTX970 graph yet.
> 
> I have tried 3 x flexi SLI Bridges and 1 x Hard, same result under SLI.........
> 
> I have also tried either tab as well.
> 
> I have ran Valley, as well as Heaven. Yet to try 3D Mark 11 under SLI.
> 
> CPU is an Intel 5960X
> 
> CPU and Mem at stock. Both Titans on original Bios and at stock.
> 
> I have noticed that under very heavy load BOTH cards seem to exhibit coil whine. Notice it during the credits on Heaven Benchmark and during 3D Mark 11.
> 
> Just cannot work out why SLI will not behave.
> 
> I assume when SLI is working properly, the graph looks like the single card runs???
> 
> I get a LOT of stuttering in all games. Arma 2, Arma 3, DayZ Stand Alone, BF4
> 
> I have to get back to EVGA Tech Support, been putting my sons system together today.
> 
> My Sons's Specs:
> 
> X79 Asus Mobo
> 4930K
> 16Gb Corsair Dominator
> Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb SSD
> 3 TB WD HDD
> Gigabyte GTX970 G1
> 
> I REALLY appreciate all the help, hopefully can find a fix.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Well

Arma games are very CPU limited and BF4 can be as well especially in 64 player maps.

Keep in mind that 2 titans are almost 2x as much power as a single 690 especially with se overclock on the titans.

So the more GPU power you have the more CPU power is needed to feed those titans. You will not see the same issue with a 690 as it is basically a smaller mouth to feed than the titans.

So your 5960x is a great chip but all those games most in fact still need or benefit from 1 or 2 very fast cores even if they do well with more cores there are some main calculations that rely on 1 or 2 fast threads.

So I recommend to ubderclock and overclock your CPU and see if the gpu usage correlates to the respective CPU clocks.

It is possible that given the games you have mentioned and if your CPU is stock your issue can be explained.


----------



## provost

Yep, and not to mention the 256 bit bus on the 690, which is why my 690s struggle at very high resolutions (higher than 1400p with games at Ultra settings, everything maxed out) compared to my Titans (well that and VRAM). I also found that CPU is the bottleneck for me at lower resolutions for the Titans, unless I overclock the CPU to the moon (this is an extreme example of 4 Titans on a 1080p for benching purposes, but the point is the same.)


----------



## dpoverlord

yeah happy I sold my 690 back when I got it after 2 weeks for a $50 loss and got the Titan instead


----------



## Swolern

Anyone still running Zawarudo's voltage tool? I have installed it plenty of times with no problems. I did a fresh install of Windows, now it wont communicate with AB. Just plain doesnt work anymore. I have tried on Windows 7 & 8 with multiple AB versions. Im not the only one that it wont work for as many people are experiencing the same issue. Again it stopped working only after my fresh install, wondering if i can pinpoint what updated to give us these issues.

I did do another Win 7 install with no Win updates and same issue, so its not Windows.


----------



## supermi

I have the same issue,

not a new install but is most recent RIVE (rampage extreme) BIOS, I have an older win 7 install along with the 8 (8 about 10 months, 1,5yrs) I never used the tool in the past but trying now along with that other similar tool gives no result.

bat files work but not as elegant or easy ...

any one else have it working or not working, anyone on RIVE 4930k most recent bios?

ALso I have the 4930k, SWOLERN you got that as well right, 3930k was ok with the tool (or whatever else was different at that time)?


----------



## Swolern

Yes that's correct. I recently upgraded to the 4930k recently and the previous time the voltage tool worked was on the 3930k/RIVE. Could be RIVE bios related. Looks like next troubleshooting step is a flashback. But cant go very far back with IB-E.


----------



## RushiMP

Did I finally kill it? Started folding for OCN at 1200/3500 @ 1.175v. Now stuck at 800x600 with scattered flashing green lines. Tried reflashing the BIOS, no change. Tried a different video card, works fine. Tried a different computer, same low resolution green crap.



Any ideas?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Did I finally kill it? Started folding for OCN at 1200/3500 @ 1.175v. Now stuck at 800x600 with scattered flashing green lines. Tried reflashing the BIOS, no change. Tried a different video card, works fine. Tried a different computer, same low resolution green crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


It might have failed, it does happen from time to time. How long have you folded in it... What kind of cooling? Temps?

Voltage not to high sometimes faults show up over time. EVGA? If so no worries just RMA









Edit:
I am leaving typos and same for my last post. Mobile posting argggg...


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> It might have failed, it does happen from time to time. How long have you folded in it... What kind of cooling? Temps?
> 
> Voltage not to high sometimes faults show up over time. EVGA? If so no worries just RMA


Lots of folding. Lots and lots of Folding. Temps were around 70 C.

I am in denial because it was my 'golden' sample. 85% ASIC.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Lots of folding. Lots and lots of Folding. Temps were around 70 C.
> 
> I am in denial because it was my 'golden' sample. 85% ASIC.


Oh man, sorry on that! but I think it did happen...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Lots of folding. Lots and lots of Folding. Temps were around 70 C.
> 
> I am in denial because it was my 'golden' sample. 85% ASIC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Oh man, sorry on that! but I think it did happen...


Yep, looks dead to me.


----------



## RushiMP

I will contact Evga for an RMA. Where are you Titan II?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I will contact Evga for an RMA. Where are you Titan II?


Yep Brother. Who knowns you might get a 90% ASIC


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Yep Brother. Who knowns you might get a 90% ASIC


 This particular card came from Amazon restock, someone bought it and returned it. I definate chuckled when I first checked it.


----------



## alancsalt

Exclamation mark in device manager? Code 43?


----------



## RushiMP

I took it out to confirm the SN on EVGA. Put it back it. Flashing green lines and low resolution during POST, BIOS, Boot up, then blank screens. It has taken me an hour to accept it, but I think its dead dead.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I took it out to confirm the SN on EVGA. Put it back it. Flashing green lines and low resolution during POST, BIOS, Boot up, then blank screens. It has taken me an hour to accept it, but I think its dead dead.


Look for that 90% card







you had a good run as well!!!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Well
> 
> Arma games are very CPU limited and BF4 can be as well especially in 64 player maps.
> 
> Keep in mind that 2 titans are almost 2x as much power as a single 690 especially with se overclock on the titans.
> 
> So the more GPU power you have the more CPU power is needed to feed those titans. You will not see the same issue with a 690 as it is basically a smaller mouth to feed than the titans.
> 
> So your 5960x is a great chip but all those games most in fact still need or benefit from 1 or 2 very fast cores even if they do well with more cores there are some main calculations that rely on 1 or 2 fast threads.
> 
> So I recommend to ubderclock and overclock your CPU and see if the gpu usage correlates to the respective CPU clocks.
> 
> It is possible that given the games you have mentioned and if your CPU is stock your issue can be explained.


I appreciate that Arma series can be CPU bound and a system has to be "balanced" overall, but SLI should still be more smooth than I am seeing. Others, even here, say it is buttery smooth. M.2 pcie SSD's,fresh OS installs and a 5960X over clocked to 4.4Ghz with DDR4 memory at 2666MHz should not be bottle necking SLI Titans









Varying the refresh rate or resolution has no affect either. Have tried at least 5 SLI bridges. The SLI tabs do not appear damaged, cracked, scratched in any way.

It was mentioned on another forum, the probability of 2 Titans both being "damaged" in the same system would be extremely remote. But I cannot think of or found any other reason.

I ran the GTX970 by itself in my sons system, the GPU usage graph is similar to the Titans when run by themselves. Just do not understand why they don't want to work smoothly in SLI

I hope I can find an answer. Thank you All again for your thoughts and ideas.

Will update EVGA techs, then go back to sitting in the corner rocking


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I appreciate that Arma series can be CPU bound and a system has to be "balanced" overall, but SLI should still be more smooth than I am seeing. Others, even here, say it is buttery smooth. M.2 pcie SSD's,fresh OS installs and a 5960X over clocked to 4.4Ghz with DDR4 memory at 2666MHz should not be bottle necking SLI Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Varying the refresh rate or rin youron has no affect either. Have tried at least 5 SLI bridges. The SLI tabs do not appear damaged, cracked, scratched in any way.
> 
> It was mentioned on another forum, the probability of 2 Titans both being "damaged" in the same system would be extremely remote. But I cannot think of or found any other reason.
> 
> I ran the GTX970 by itself in my sons system, the GPU usage graph is similar to the Titans when run by themselves. Just do not understand why they don't want to work smoothly in SLI
> 
> I hope I can find an answer. Thank you All again for your thoughts and ideas.
> 
> Will update EVGA techs, then go back to sitting in the corner rocking


Then it seems next step is to replace both cards. It only takes an issue with 1 cards to affect sli, but we don't know which it could be since it could be only related to the act of sli.

If you still have the issue after RMA (and they did in fact send you new/different cards then the issue as unknown as it is would be in your system/software/karma LOLLOL

You have scratched your head enough! Get those titans replaced! If the issue persists sell em! Heck 970's are fairly cheap... You can buy another for your son and test both in your rig on air, then put in his and fairly quickly determine if it is the titans.

Your son will get another kick ass card or a micro center or Fry's will take the return sell it open box for $10-15 off LOL

Choose an option that moves you forward


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Did I finally kill it? Started folding for OCN at 1200/3500 @ 1.175v. Now stuck at 800x600 with scattered flashing green lines. Tried reflashing the BIOS, no change. Tried a different video card, works fine. Tried a different computer, same low resolution green crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


He's dead Jim..

BelowaverageIQ... Have you formatted your OS?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> He's dead Jim..
> 
> BelowaverageIQ... Have you formatted your OS?


Sad to see that dead card. I might have 2 to sell shortly









I was offered AUD$400 for each card, after replacement here in Australia on another forum







including EK blocks, boxes, receipts and stock cooler..........

Time to move forward. Send them back to EVGA get them replaced.

I *have* formatted the OS numerous times Skupp, even changed from Win7x64 to Win8.1x64, same same.

Again thank you *ALL* for your help, thoughts and ideas. Nice not to face things solo. I appreciate it is a first world problem, but easier when able to get help from others:thumb:

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This club has been an invaluable resource for many Titan owners and I can't thank everyone enough for their considerable time and effort to make this the most useful thread I have ever encountered here on OCN! Especially to the usual suspects like Occam, Sky, Al, ftw, Mrtooshort, Skup, Szeged, and all the others!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This club has been an invaluable resource for many Titan owners and I can't thank everyone enough for their considerable time and effort to make this the most useful thread I have ever encountered here on OCN! Especially to the usual suspects like Occam, Sky, Al, ftw, Mrtooshort, Skup, Szeged, and all the others!


Hear hear!!!


----------



## Gilhooley

A bit late to the party *BelowAverageIQ,* but have you tried with a UPS or moved the computer to another location? Flakey mains can give all sorts of odd problems.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilhooley*
> 
> A bit late to the party *BelowAverageIQ,* but have you tried with a UPS or moved the computer to another location? Flakey mains can give all sorts of odd problems.


That's a good point.

I'm hoping his RMA results in a successful and enjoyable experience, but it's definitely time to look into external power delivery. Not the PSU, the house!


----------



## supermi

Be worth trying different circuit/ outlet before draining loop if possible.

Good catch!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilhooley*
> 
> A bit late to the party *BelowAverageIQ,* but have you tried with a UPS or moved the computer to another location? Flakey mains can give all sorts of odd problems.


Thank you for a obvious, but overlooked idea







Did not think of that at all. Unfortunately I gave it a go this morning and the result is the same









I am sure it is only the one card, but without a third to test SLI, unfortunately will send both back. The RMA has been approved, been given the details etc. Now to remove the cards and blocks.

Has anyone here sent back to EVGA. I know that I have to remove the blocks, but do I reinstall the factory blower coolers with TIM and thermal pads???

Do I send them back in the original boxes with their foam inserts?? Is that good enough??

Cheers

Rob


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thank you for a obvious, but overlooked idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not think of that at all. Unfortunately I gave it a go this morning and the result is the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it is only the one card, but without a third to test SLI, unfortunately will send both back. The RMA has been approved, been given the details etc. Now to remove the cards and blocks.
> 
> Has anyone here sent back to EVGA. I know that I have to remove the blocks, but do I reinstall the factory blower coolers with TIM and thermal pads???
> 
> Do I send them back in the original boxes with their foam inserts?? Is that good enough??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


All they need is the cards you can pack them how you see fit







so yes foam and original box is fine.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> All they need is the cards you can pack them how you see fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yes foam and original box is fine.


Thanks mate. I assume that I wont get the original boxes back.

What about the stock cooler, put them back on completely??

Do they repair them and then return them, or simply give you new or refurbished ones??

If refurbished, I would assume that they are tested before sending them out?

Sorry for all of the questions.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thanks mate. I assume that I wont get the original boxes back.
> 
> What about the stock cooler, put them back on completely??
> 
> Do they repair them and then return them, or simply give you new or refurbished ones??
> 
> If refurbished, I would assume that they are tested before sending them out?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Will be refurbished (new sometimes but not for a card out of production so long). They may repair them but will send out for someone else's RMA. They should send yours out the day they recieved yours. You can ask for advanced RMA, if first owner might be free if not (cross ship)just a hold on credit/debit till they get the cards from you ... Nice to get the cards from them first make sure they are what you want







at least in the US not sure about other markets.

No you will not get your boxes back but since you will not get the same cards back it makes sense


----------



## skupples

Cryptowall 2.0 raided my PC last night.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptowall 2.0 raided my PC last night.


That sucks!! Sorry bro!!!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptowall 2.0 raided my PC last night.


Aaaaah Crap.









Any ideas how you got it?

On a separate note, Titans removed. Now to remove the waterblocks and put the factory coolers back on to send back to EVGA


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Aaaaah Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how you got it?
> 
> On a separate note, Titans removed. Now to remove the waterblocks and put the factory coolers back on to send back to EVGA


Yes. A bad seed.. I have been asked to not discuss the source directly. Suffice to say the private tracker website pulled the seed due to lots of complaints.

It seems to have destroyed my EVO SSDs. Even after multiple flashes.

Yay for Samsung XMA service.


----------



## mossberg385t

I have been rendering using OTOYs Octane with my titan it sets at 80C for extended periods of time, it has currently been going steady since 2am and has about 6 hrs to go.

I suppose this would be similar to mining but what do you guys think about that? Is this bad for the cards? I know they are rated for 80C but that does not necessarily mean theyre designed to run at 80C for hours or days on end.

I just got a Swiftech H220X so I will probably put an EK block on it soonish when time/money allows


----------



## Panther Al

I have been folding or mining on my titans pretty much 24/7 slightly over clocked with stock coolers with nary a problem (Well, save for when I was playing with voltages and forgot to see to better cooling, but thats on the idiot typing this, not the card.







).


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

I wanted to report back on Titans, I know we cant quote prices, but I unloaded one of my Titans and realized that my 4th monitor wont work with one card (more to do with HDMI ports I believe at 1600p with an adaptor... _may need a different adaptor)_

All in all, the Titan sold for what I paid for it, and I wish in February I had not lowered the price. What does this mean? It means, that the Titan is still relevant and people realize that with a vanilla unlocked Titan with a High ASIC and right cooling it will perform just as well as a black / 980.

Cheers hope it helps!


----------



## V3teran

A titan in the right hands can easily outperform a Ti, a black and a 980. I2c commands on water allow you to do this. You don't even need high asic tbh, just a good water setup and the right i2c commands. 1450mhz at 1.44v for 24/7 use. Dead easy


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> A titan in the right hands can easily outperform a Ti, a black and a 980. I2c commands on water allow you to do this. You don't even need high asic tbh, just a good water setup and the right i2c commands. 1450mhz at 1.44v for 24/7 use. Dead easy


Just wondering if that voltage is at load after LLC? If so what voltage setting are you needing to get that?

And AGREED on all points


----------



## skupples

were people reporting NCP4206 cracking problems on the new WHQL?

Had to completely scrub my system, Cryptowall 2.0 destroyed both of my 1TB EVOs, sending them back for RMA.

Running on 256GB x2 Vertex 4 stripe for now


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> were people reporting NCP4206 cracking problems on the new WHQL?
> 
> Had to completely scrub my system, Cryptowall 2.0 destroyed both of my 1TB EVOs, sending them back for RMA.
> 
> Running on 256GB x2 Vertex 4 stripe for now


That is rough!!!

The issue is running big Z's voltage tool with afterburner 4 at least for some of us. AB 3 works with the tool. You can use the commands with any AB and you can unlock up to 1.3v in any afterburner. Don't think it is an issue with drivers. Swolern did a full reinstall and only put old driver and still did not work with AB 4.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That is rough!!!
> 
> The issue is running big Z's voltage tool with afterburner 4 at least for some of us. AB 3 works with the tool. You can use the commands with any AB and you can unlock up to 1.3v in any afterburner. Don't think it is an issue with drivers. Swolern did a full reinstall and only put old driver and still did not work with AB 4.


Thanks... Hard to know when it is and isn't a driver thing since LLC doesn't work on any of the old drivers that it use to work on.
.

Yes, it's very rough, but Sammy being Sammy, they sent me an overnight label so that I can return the two bad drives for replacement.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Thanks... Hard to know when it is and isn't a driver thing since LLC doesn't work on any of the old drivers that it use to work on.
> .
> 
> Yes, it's very rough, but Sammy being Sammy, they sent me an overnight label so that I can return the two bad drives for replacement.


GO SAMMY!!!

How are you liking your back plate mod? Did it help temps?

I am kinda tempted to do a mod on your mod and connect a second SS phase evap (I have an extra sitting around) behind the socket. I wonder what would happen







?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> GO SAMMY!!!
> 
> How are you liking your back plate mod? Did it help temps?
> 
> I am kinda tempted to do a mod on your mod and connect a second SS phase evap (I have an extra sitting around) behind the socket. I wonder what would happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I never took the time to actually clock before / after temps, but the person I got the idea from clocked ~3-5c temp diff on the socket (not the chip) with a 4930k, which means (assuming I did a decent job) 3930k should be = to or greater in temp reduction.

Only issue is that the TIM (PK3?) has started seeping oily stuff down the back of my motherboard. Non-issue really, just annoying.


----------



## TheBlizen

Sorry to dive right in here, but I need my system to work monday or I'll loose a client of mine, sort of!
My problem with my Titan Black is that it seems to shut down when benchmarking with cinebench, and its very unstable.
If you have some minutes I would appreciate it!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519383/gpu-ichill-gtx-titan-black-stops-working-when-benchmarking


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You got me kinda paranoid about this Cryptowall thing now Skupps!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You got me kinda paranoid about this Cryptowall thing now Skupps!


just make sure you extract less than reputable stuffs in a sand box.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

The mention that Titans still hold their own is very true. Even with my small issues, they are great cards.

I was offered $400 AUD for one with water block.









As you know I will send off this Monday, both, for RMA.

A online friend, I have never actually met, top bloke, is having a real bad time in life at the moment with health and associated stress. "Spoke" with him yesterday, told him to try and remain positive.

He mentioned it was hard to keep smiling.

I told him that when the Titans come back, will be sending him one, complete with water block to replace his SLI 580's. It brought back a big smile









I could not think of a more deserving way to see the Titan(s) be used again.

Life is too short to be worrying about money, SLI issues or benchmarks.

The 6Gb of memory on a Titan is a good position. Already hitting the limit of 4Gb on the 980









Glad to hear that Sammy are looking after you Skupp. That is one of the reasons why I have 840 pro, Evo's and now the PCIe 941 SSD. Geat company.

Take care.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> The mention that Titans still hold their own is very true. Even with my small issues, they are great cards.
> 
> I was offered $400 AUD for one with water block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know I will send off this Monday, both, for RMA.
> 
> A online friend, I have never actually met, top bloke, is having a real bad time in life at the moment with health and associated stress. "Spoke" with him yesterday, told him to try and remain positive.
> 
> He mentioned it was hard to keep smiling.
> 
> I told him that when the Titans come back, will be sending him one, complete with water block to replace his SLI 580's. It brought back a big smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not think of a more deserving way to see the Titan(s) be used again.
> 
> Life is too short to be worrying about money, SLI issues or benchmarks.
> 
> The 6Gb of memory on a Titan is a good position. Already hitting the limit of 4Gb on the 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that Sammy are looking after you Skupp. That is one of the reasons why I have 840 pro, Evo's and now the PCIe 941 SSD. Geat company.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


+rep

You are representing whats important!










Life is too short but guys like you show that life is good


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Just wondering if that voltage is at load after LLC? If so what voltage setting are you needing to get that?
> 
> And AGREED on all points


Here is a list of hex codes for voltage range for use in the .bat file to save people the time and potential damage to there gpu.
1.35v=2b
1.34v=2c
1.38v=26
1.60v=2g
1.4v=23
1.409v=22
1.413v=21
1.438v=1D
1.444V=1C
1.456v=1a
1.51v=0f
1.50v=11
1.475v=15
1.48v=14
1.42v=*1F*
1.256=3a

This is with LLC enabled using Zaruwardo tool.

"c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*1F* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,*1F* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A

Just change the number that is in bold to another eg: *1F* will give you 1.42v.

Remember im using a 690 so i have sg0 and sg1 so you may have to remove one of these for the titan, experiment and see.

This line adds LLC /sg0 /wi3,20,DE,00 /sg1 /wi3,20,DE,00 so you do not need to use the Zaruwardo tool.
Once click on the .bat file and all is done.

So for 1.42v the line will be like this, this line has the LLC added too it as you can see if you look carefully.

c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*1F* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /wi3,20,DE,00 /sg1 /wi3,20,21,*1F* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /wi3,20,DE,00

Ive had my 690 running at 1.45v but it fails at 1.48v (crashes) i cannot even go past 1372mhz as certain parts of the circuitry fails so it looks like ive hit my maximum threshold regarding asic (will only come into effect when pushing to the maximum threshold) and my asic is low 60s which is quite poor. A Titan WILL be able to go much further as it runs cooler than a 690 and is GK110 and not GK104 therefore if i had a Titan i would be running well over 1400mhz easily for 24/7 use. Goes without saying on a good water setup, *not advisable whatsoever on air* unless you want to destroy your card

Also go into MSI AB install location and fine 2 files (one in the root and one in the profiles folders) called MSIafterburner.cfg and find Unofficialoverclocking mode and set this to number 2. This will stop any throttling.
Its amazing how many so called overclockers dont know about this simple fix and they blame throttling and such on the bios when infact it has nothing to do with the bios.

If your using EVGA precision get rid of it cause it aint as good as AB.


----------



## system error

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> 1.35v=2b
> 1.34v=2c
> 1.38v=26
> 1.60v=2*g*
> 1.4v=23
> 1.409v=22
> 1.413v=21
> 1.438v=1D
> 1.444V=1C
> 1.456v=1a
> 1.51v=0f
> 1.50v=11
> 1.475v=15
> 1.48v=14
> 1.42v=1F
> 1.256=3a


??


----------



## 3930sabertooth

That Afterburner trick is not as good as a custom bios, as some Console ports dont even kick my titans into 3d mode e.g Evil Within with FPS unlocked to 60 i had Afterburner going and both gpus were at 575Mhz with gpu 1 at 98 percent usage and gpu 2 doing nothing, I.D tech 5 is a giant piece of crap as a game engine! So I'm going to flash my cards again so I can set them to boost speeds constantly of 1045mhz.

Unless i'm doing something wrong but i set the unofficial overclocking mode to 2 in both cfg files - let me know


----------



## V3teran

Im using my own custom bios with ab, they work together.

This is were nvidia inspector comes in using custom sli and custom as flags like the massively superior msaa&sgssaa. This trumps all other kinds of as for visual quality at a massive performance hit.
The reason why you are experiencing what you are experiencing in evil within is because its a shoddy console port and is locked at 30fps. There should be a 30fps unlocker, I ain't been gaming for over 1 month. However any custom sli and custom aa flags can be found over at guru3d or 3dcenter. Once you know what your doing you can even make your own flags.

Alot of overclockers don't use nvidia inspector because they don't know about it or they don't understand it. They think its the same as nvidia control panel when its not. Its far far superior when you know what your doing with it.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> The mention that Titans still hold their own is very true. Even with my small issues, they are great cards.
> 
> I was offered $400 AUD for one with water block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know I will send off this Monday, both, for RMA.
> 
> A online friend, I have never actually met, top bloke, is having a real bad time in life at the moment with health and associated stress. "Spoke" with him yesterday, told him to try and remain positive.
> 
> He mentioned it was hard to keep smiling.
> 
> I told him that when the Titans come back, will be sending him one, complete with water block to replace his SLI 580's. It brought back a big smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not think of a more deserving way to see the Titan(s) be used again.
> 
> Life is too short to be worrying about money, SLI issues or benchmarks.
> 
> The 6Gb of memory on a Titan is a good position. Already hitting the limit of 4Gb on the 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that Sammy are looking after you Skupp. That is one of the reasons why I have 840 pro, Evo's and now the PCIe 941 SSD. Geat company.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


This is what its all about People helping each other .

Outstanding bro!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> This is what its all about People helping each other .
> 
> Outstanding bro!


Thank you. A pity there is not more of it in society any more. As long as I can bring back a smile and some hope, then I am happy









Just sent both back via DHL, boxed, bubble wrap, foam surround. Not going to be an issue freight wise.



















Not cheap though, especially for two cards at the same time. Oh well.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> That Afterburner trick is not as good as a custom bios, as some Console ports dont even kick my titans into 3d mode e.g Evil Within with FPS unlocked to 60 i had Afterburner going and both gpus were at 575Mhz with gpu 1 at 98 percent usage and gpu 2 doing nothing, I.D tech 5 is a giant piece of crap as a game engine! So I'm going to flash my cards again so I can set them to boost speeds constantly of 1045mhz.
> 
> Unless i'm doing something wrong but i set the unofficial overclocking mode to 2 in both cfg files - let me know


wait, what? The Evil Within is on ID Tech 5?

THEN WHY THE HELL DOES NVIDIA WASTE ANY TIME, EVEN 30 SECONDS PUTTING SLI-BITS TOGETHER.

erm, sorry.

I saw the driver notes, "pre-release SLI bits for The Evil Within" but um, if The Evil Within is running on IDsoft 5 then IT DOESN'T MATTER because the engine will NEVER properly support SLI... I should have known it was IDTech 5 as soon as I started seeing texture pop-in issues.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I've flashed one of my two cards with the engineering bios, and its overclocking to 1150Mhz core but crashes in tomb raider with a voltage of 1.050v - so I pushed it up to 1.2v and its ok does not crash but msi ab on screen display shows it dropping to 1137mhz from 1150mhz? why would this be, I though the custom bios got rid of throttling, also is 1.2v safe for 24/7 use? I can only set it max in nvidia inspector to 1.212v anyway, any feedback and do you think i could get 1200mhz out of this card?

Cheers


----------



## V3teran

IIf your card is on air I would leave it at that if its on water crank the vcore up some more.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

They are now both on custom bios and are watercooled with backplates and both at 1150mhz but 1.212V is max I can go in nvidia inspector, how do I give them more volts?

Cheer


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *system error*
> 
> ??


1.600V = 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I've flashed one of my two cards with the engineering bios, and its overclocking to 1150Mhz core but crashes in tomb raider with a voltage of 1.050v - so I pushed it up to 1.2v and its ok does not crash but msi ab on screen display shows it dropping to 1137mhz from 1150mhz? why would this be, I though the custom bios got rid of throttling, also is 1.2v safe for 24/7 use? I can only set it max in nvidia inspector to 1.212v anyway, any feedback and do you think i could get 1200mhz out of this card?
> Cheers


Every card has a limit, your card probably is hitting it, my Titans crap out at [email protected],212V average but get over 1400mhz at 1,38V!
Read my articles and my OC guide in my SIG to better understand your cards dynamic!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thank you. *A pity there is not more of it in society any more. As long as I can bring back a smile and some hope, then I am happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Just sent both back via DHL, boxed, bubble wrap, foam surround. Not going to be an issue freight wise.
> Not cheap though, especially for two cards at the same time. Oh well.


No, not many like you, unfortunately!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## provost

Hey Ed, you have helped plenty of folks without asking for anything in return (or beating your chest about it), and there are probably a few more like you who have contributed to make this forum a better place for others who come here looking for objective advice and help.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Hey Ed, you have helped plenty of folks without asking for anything in return (or beating your chest about it), and there are probably a few more like you who have contributed to make this forum a better place for others who come here looking for objective advice and help.


Thanks man!







But i want to bring up someone better than me that has been unselfishly helping others since he was a kid: My brother Ric: @skyn3t

Cheers

Ed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i want to bring up someone better than me that has been unselfishly helping others since he was a kid: My brother Ric: @skyn3t
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Definitely agree Ed, Skyn3t has been invaluable imho.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> They are now both on custom bios and are watercooled with backplates and both at 1150mhz but 1.212V is max I can go in nvidia inspector, how do I give them more volts?
> 
> Cheer


To answer your question,

download MSI afterburner and add the following lines to the VEN cfg in the MSI ab CFG folder.

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 3:20h

Go to MSI AB and it will ask you to reboot, skip it, then make sure voltage monitoring + control is checked.

This will allow you to go up to 1.3v, if you want more you will need to use a batch file.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Hey Ed, you have helped plenty of folks without asking for anything in return (or beating your chest about it), and there are probably a few more like you who have contributed to make this forum a better place for others who come here looking for objective advice and help.


If you are referring to me "beating my chest" then you are sadly mistaken.







I have been asked what I am doing with the Titans, when returned.

I have thanked numerous people on here with the help and information provided, including Occam and Skynet many times.

My reference to society was in general, not specific to graphics cards, Titans, Bios's etc.

I do not expect nor care if I get thanks from anyone else in this regard. I wish I could help in some other way, but I cant.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> If you are referring to me "beating my chest" then you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked what I am doing with the Titans, when returned.
> 
> I have thanked numerous people on here with the help and information provided, including Occam and Skynet many times.
> 
> My reference to society was in general, not specific to graphics cards, Titans, Bios's etc.
> 
> I do not expect nor care if I get thanks from anyone else in this regard. I wish I could help in some other way, but I cant.


No ED OccamRazor has been almost saintly on here him and his brother Skyn3t and Provost has been around here from the start... Most of us look for any and all opportunities to share our gratitude and well wishes to those 2 awesome guys!!!

I personally don't think it had anything to do with you beyond you providing another opportunity for someone to say thanks









How I see it


----------



## dpoverlord

In other news anyone read how EVGA is selling the Titan Z for $1499....

Do I hear Titan X / 2 around the corner?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 1.600V = 2
> Every card has a limit, your card probably is hitting it, my Titans crap out at [email protected],212V average but get over 1400mhz at 1,38V!
> Read my articles and my OC guide in my SIG to better understand your cards dynamic!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> No, not many like you, unfortunately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Def follow his guide we once got one of my titans to almost 1250 on air. then clocked them both down to 1197 for stability in SLI


----------



## stxe34

new drivers are out!


----------



## Difunto

"This driver brings support for Dynamic Super Resolution (DSR) to Kepler and Fermi desktop GPUs."
gogogogogo


----------



## Petnax

Hey all,

Does anyone knows how far i can raise the voltage on Titans SLI using "Water Chiller" from Koolance?

I bought one from Koolance website and waiting for shipment http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone knows how far i can raise the voltage on Titans SLI using "Water Chiller" from Koolance?
> 
> I bought one from Koolance website and waiting for shipment http://koolance.com/exc-800-portable-800W-recirculating-chiller


How far, well if EK blocks how far depends on you... Some run under 1.3v I run near 1.4v some run 1.42v all at load with EK blocks and ambient water...

Unless your chiller is sub zero liquid I doubt you will gain more voltage headroom than those with many rads.

So 1.25-1.45 depending on ballz hehehe

Enjoy the chiller let us know the temps you get.

Edit:
That chiller you ordered has a cooling capacity of only 800w at 25c water/ambient air temps...might not be enough to cool titans better than good rads









Each titan puts out a lot of heat when pushed to 1.35-1.4 or more volts and MHz to match... I hope I wrong on this but doubt it can handle 2x titans 1.4v and 1375mhz or so at liquid temps far below ambient ... I know they will pull 400 - 500w each at those upper limits and that corresponds to lots of heat clearance capacity needed.

On mobile will he typos.


----------



## Petnax

Thanks supermi,

I guess I will wait for unit to arrive and then post a review here and youtube as well.
Btw, I planning to cool all components using this chiller: cpu, ram, motherboard and total of 4 titans (will add 2 more later).

Currently I only have 2-way SLI on air at v1212 and max 1175Mhz. Not enough for me at 7680x1440p, cause I'm only getting around 110fps in BF4 at very low settings. Here is my debezelling overview of Qnix QX2710 for those who interested.

For water blocks I was looking into Swiftech KOMODO-NV-LE (they are currently out of stock all over).


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Thanks supermi,
> 
> I guess I will wait for unit to arrive and then post a review here and youtube as well.
> Btw, I planning to cool all components using this chiller: cpu, ram, motherboard and total of 4 titans (will add 2 more later).
> 
> Currently I only have 2-way SLI on air at v1212 and max 1175Mhz. Not enough for me at 7680x1440p, cause I'm only getting around 110fps in BF4 at very low settings. Here is my debezelling overview of Qnix QX2710 for those who interested.
> 
> For water blocks I was looking into Swiftech KOMODO-NV-LE (they are currently out of stock all over).


Well 4 way sli and CPU 2 or 3 units ... I would lean toward 3 ... 1 unit good for 1 titan and an overclocked 3930k to 5960x ...

Let us know when you get your review up, but you may wanna order another cooler right now ... 4way titans and a cpu basically all the heat from the CPU,MB,video cards ... Do the math far more than 800w of heat there.... If video cards are stock and CPU as well you may be OK.


----------



## stxe34

can anyone point me to a titan black custom bios?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> can anyone point me to a titan black custom bios?


Right here in my SIG!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## klepp0906

anyone know if a way exists to check my cards current power target without opening the bios? I modified it way back when and I forget what i set it to. I normally keep my power target in afterburner maxed out but im becoming wary of this as of late for several reasons (mostly due it spiking when changing from full screen to windowed in a game). I use 4 cards and since nvidia cant be bothered to allow SLI while windowed, if the power target it too high and i change to windowed it changes to non SLI and my power spikes due to the insane load being levied on all cards and POOF goes the power supply protection. Sigh.

I combated this (as well as furmark) popping my psu protection by adding a second PSU and divvy'ing up the load. Still I dont like the surges. Cant really be good for the cards especially being on air for now.

Long story short, I want to set it as low as possible while not limiting my overclock. Getting this hog to run on one psu is likely out of the question, but safer/cooler/longer is always worthwhile and a recent article made me rethink keeping it maxxed out (which i want to say i set at like 450w which is enough to max the psu with the cards alone!) is a bad idea.

I'll obviously bust out the bios reader again if i have to, but im hoping it was readable in a piece of software like aida or some such? gpushark perhaps?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> anyone know if a way exists to check my cards current power target without opening the bios? I modified it way back when and I forget what i set it to. I normally keep my power target in afterburner maxed out but im becoming wary of this as of late for several reasons (mostly due it spiking when changing from full screen to windowed in a game). I use 4 cards and since nvidia cant be bothered to allow SLI while windowed, if the power target it too high and i change to windowed it changes to non SLI and my power spikes due to the insane load being levied on all cards and POOF goes the power supply protection. Sigh.
> 
> I combated this (as well as furmark) popping my psu protection by adding a second PSU and divvy'ing up the load. Still I dont like the surges. Cant really be good for the cards especially being on air for now.
> 
> Long story short, I want to set it as low as possible while not limiting my overclock. Getting this hog to run on one psu is likely out of the question, but safer/cooler/longer is always worthwhile and a recent article made me rethink keeping it maxxed out (which i want to say i set at like 450w which is enough to max the psu with the cards alone!) is a bad idea.
> 
> I'll obviously bust out the bios reader again if i have to, but im hoping it was readable in a piece of software like aida or some such? gpushark perhaps?


sounds like you just need to open MSI Afterburner.


----------



## dpoverlord

Crazy how the Titan Z is 1399 on some sites. Sounds like clearing out the inventory and getting ready to go!


----------



## Dyaems

Wow 1399, lowest I saw was $2300 converted


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sounds like you just need to open MSI Afterburner.


afterburner shows the the current wattage? and the max wattage? I was aware it showed the power % but unaware anything beyond that. Care to elaborate...... .... ?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> afterburner shows the the current wattage? and the max wattage? I was aware it showed the power % but unaware anything beyond that. Care to elaborate...... .... ?


Do you mean wattage or voltage? If voltage you have to enable Unlock voltage control and monitoring in the AB settings/properties then checkmark GPU voltage under the monitoring tab.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> afterburner shows the the current wattage? and the max wattage? I was aware it showed the power % but unaware anything beyond that. Care to elaborate...... .... ?


The power target is related to the wattage or a way to read wattage... Each bios is set for a certain wattage at 100 and a certain max wattage at max power target ... If you know your bios and its wattage at those two power target percentages you can quickly work out your wattage.

Pretty easy if not instant.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> afterburner shows the the current wattage? and the max wattage? I was aware it showed the power % but unaware anything beyond that. Care to elaborate...... .... ?


no software is going to accurately measure wattage, though you can do some maths to figure out a meh accurate level of power draw if you know what the theoretical draw limit is, and the actual % usage limited, do some math, and boom you have a theoretical draw.

If you want to know FOR SURE FOR SURE, you need to get a Watt-O-Meter


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Let us know when you get your review up, but you may wanna order another cooler right now ... 4way titans and a cpu basically all the heat from the CPU,MB,video cards ... Do the math far more than 800w of heat there.... If video cards are stock and CPU as well you may be OK.


So, i should probably run this unit on Max, in order to take all the heat from all components. In specs it says it can cool the water to 2 degrees celsius. I hope it will not produce the condensation running on max under ambient temp. I guess the test will show...

My dream is to overclock 4 Titans Black at 1600Mhz if it ever possible


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> So, i should probably run this unit on Max, in order to take all the heat from all components. In specs it says it can cool the water to 2 degrees celsius. I hope it will not produce the condensation running on max under ambient temp. I guess the test will show...
> 
> My dream is to overclock 4 Titans Black at 1600Mhz if it ever possible


2c @ what load?

800w? That is the maximum wattage and that I believe is 25c water temperature ... 2c would be at a far smallerload.

1600mhz titan would need say 1.45-1.5vor higher if they can hit it I would guess, and my guess is probably 600w plus per card ... 4 cards and CPU if possible you would need cold liquid ideally sub zero but those units can go to 2c if load is small enough ... So a guess here is 4 or 5 units to have that water temp with 4 1600mhz titans and CPU.

It is all about the heat load in watts coming off your equipment vs the ability of your chiller to disapate heat. So 800w is its limits to disapate but it will not hold water at 2c with 800w fom glancing at the specs. And your components even with 2 Titans and CPU all with heavy OC will be pushing far more 1200-1600w add in 2/more gpus and it goes up maybe 2000w with heavy OC so that is 2 chillers now and 3 or 4 with 4 cards ... That is at maximum heat disapation and from glancing at the specs will hold water to 25c it seems (i could have missed something)/for 2c you need less heat from components or more chillers on top of that.

In possibility is if you got a large enough insulated reservoir you could keep a lot of pre chilled water ready and it will tale longer to saturate the chiller.

Insulation will he needed period if the water is far enough bellow ambient air. So when idling etc. At load with 1/chiller it will likely heat up quickly.

It is not abot max settings but max heat handling capacity ... Look at the wattage first then see how much heat you are putting out, and if you want 2c look up or call koolance to find out how much heat the unit can take and still maintain 2c.


----------



## remmer29

Yesterday, I have build a new PC and have reach the 1st place in single and 2*titan black (1350mhz) 3Dmark 13 (Extreme/Ultra).
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3054994
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3054743
Why my result does not valid, 2 days ago on the old PC was everything OK.
Is it because of a new Drv. 344.48?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Yesterday, I have build a new PC and have reach the 1st place in single and 2*titan black (1350mhz) 3Dmark 13 (Extreme/Ultra).
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3054994
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3054743
> Why my result does not valid, 2 days ago on the old PC was everything OK.
> Is it because of a new Drv. 344.48?


New drivers could be them, install older ones and run again easy to test


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

going to install an acx cooler on og titan soon. Has anyone moded the base plate, im thinking of putting some thin sinks in some of the open areas. Is it even worth it ?


(stock photo)


----------



## remmer29

Does anybody now why EVGA Precision X 16 doesn`t want to show the details on GPU in 64 bit programs like 3Dmark 13 Extreme / Ultra / BF 4
2 days ago on Win 7 with the same GPU`s it works?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> New drivers could be them, install older ones and run again easy to test


Yes you were right.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Does anybody now why EVGA Precision X 16 doesn`t really work properly at all?


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> 2c @ what load?


I'm now doing some deeper research on these chillers, cause you scared me a bit







I thought it will handle my entire setup with full load&#8230;


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I'm now doing some deeper research on these chillers, cause you scared me a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it will handle my entire setup with full load&#8230;


I don't mean to be a killjoy







yup look it up... You can make or have one commissioned that can he tuned to your cooling needs









Also you have titan Black's right? If so to reach the overclocks you mentioned or to even try for them you are gonna need to hard mod the titan black to get voltage past stock ... The original titan can be soft nodded but the black needs a hard physical mod.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Also you have titan Black's right? If so to reach the overclocks you mentioned or to even try for them you are gonna need to hard mod the titan black to get voltage past stock ... The original titan can be soft nodded but the black needs a hard physical mod.


Right now I have 2 regular Titans with moded bios from svl7CS, but wiling to upgrade to 4-Titans Black.The flash process was easy if followed the instructions, using nvflash.

My questions is, does Titan Black will flash the same way? Cause you said it requires some hard modding&#8230; what does it mean, do i have to make some modifications to a hardware card?

My current rig which will be retired very soon, due to full upgrade.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Right now I have 2 regular Titans with moded bios from svl7CS, but wiling to upgrade to 4-Titans Black.The flash process was easy if followed the instructions, using nvflash.
> 
> My questions is, does Titan Black will flash the same way? Cause you said it requires some hard modding&#8230; what does it mean, do i have to make some modifications to a hardware card?
> 
> My current rig which will be retired very soon, due to full upgrade.


The voltage unlock does not work on the Titan blacks and 780Ti from what I heard last. Only on the vanilla Titans & 780s.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The voltage unlock does not work on the Titan blacks and 780Ti from what I heard last. Only on the vanilla Titans & 780s.


Does "vanilla Titan" supports G-Sync?

it was one of my main reasons to upgrade to Black due to G-Sync. I'm planning to get those monitors as well.

From Nvidia website it says it does http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/supported-gpus
However i don't see this information on product details page at website where i bought my cards. Have any one tried G-Sync on "vanilla Titans"?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> *Does "vanilla Titan" supports G-Sync?*
> 
> it was one of my main reasons to upgrade to Black due to G-Sync. I'm planning to get those monitors as well.
> 
> From Nvidia website it says it does http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/supported-gpus
> However i don't see this information on product details page at website where i bought my cards. Have any one tried G-Sync on "vanilla Titans"?


Yes


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Does "vanilla Titan" supports G-Sync?
> 
> it was one of my main reasons to upgrade to Black due to G-Sync. I'm planning to get those monitors as well.
> 
> From Nvidia website it says it does http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/supported-gpus
> However i don't see this information on product details page at website where i bought my cards. Have any one tried G-Sync on "vanilla Titans"?


Vanilla titan is there on the page you linked so...yes.

edit- Mrtooshort


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Does "vanilla Titan" supports G-Sync?
> 
> it was one of my main reasons to upgrade to Black due to G-Sync. I'm planning to get those monitors as well.
> 
> From Nvidia website it says it does http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/supported-gpus
> However i don't see this information on product details page at website where i bought my cards. Have any one tried G-Sync on "vanilla Titans"?


Vanilla titan better known as OG Titan has a different power regulation chip than the titan black, the chip on the OG titan can be told with software to put up to 1.6v into it ... The black can not at all .. With the black to go for more voltage than you have right now you need to modify the hardware YES.

you can not flash an OG titan with a black ...

Black will likely get you more overclock than titan on stock volts and be abyiny bit faster clock for clock , but max OC is limited in either cars based on voltage and so to get high overclock say 1400mhz or more you need more voltage which you can get with software on the vanilla titan or modifying the hardware on the black.

Gsync works the same on all Kepler cards and both Titans are keplar based.

This is mobile so typos are likely


----------



## Creator

I can confirm GSync working on vanilla Titan. Actually have three of them in tri SLI working with GSync. Save your money.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Thanks guys for all the tips and I'll defiantly check out that Titan Overclocking guide, I think i need more volts as 1.2 my cards still lock up in BF4 at 1160 ish I know one of my cards only boosts to 1032mhz stock and the other to 1045mhz both EVGA SC models so I guess the lower clocking one is just bad silicon. Ever since the MSI AB beta ran out I can't get it to display details in the osd in BF4 it loads up then crashs the game?? Its kinda a pain as I cant monitor sli usage etc, any thoughts how to get an osd to display in BF4 in either AB or Precision?

Thanks again


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> Thanks guys for all the tips and I'll defiantly check out that Titan Overclocking guide, I think i need more volts as 1.2 my cards still lock up in BF4 at 1160 ish I know one of my cards only boosts to 1032mhz stock and the other to 1045mhz both EVGA SC models so I guess the lower clocking one is just bad silicon. Ever since the MSI AB beta ran out I can't get it to display details in the osd in BF4 it loads up then crashs the game?? Its kinda a pain as I cant monitor sli usage etc, any thoughts how to get an osd to display in BF4 in either AB or Precision?
> 
> Thanks again


update your AB, and the OSD program that comes with it. BF4 is 64bit and older versions of the OSD program wont work with it ... in fact if you wanna stick with your current AB then just update the OSD


----------



## dpoverlord

So saw in the surround forum, for those that didnt know the latest drivers unlocked 4-5 monitor surround for Nvidia.

Pretty awesome IMHO I setup my monitors for 4 way surround and now I dont have to do all my hacks and programming getting movies to span all 4 screens.

I think games like Civ V, etc will work well, FPS DEF NOT... Tried Titanfall and will never get used to the aim being in the center of of the bezel. However, it was long overdue happy Nvidia did it.
Before Photos:


Spoiler: Before 4 screen surround










This is Titanfall as an example with some movies with surround on 4 (frame rates are shot due to one titan in the system. But I got some kraber kills.


Spoiler: Notice how bad the crosshair is. Its not even enjoyable


----------



## Dyaems

need 5th screen for FPS, or remove the fourth screen









FPS is always bad for even-numbered monitor!


----------



## Creator

CPU : 5960x 4.5ghz
GPU : 3x vanilla Titan 1215/7300










Will need the Zawarudo 1.45v hack to go any higher. Might do it once just to break 8K.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> CPU : 5960x 4.5ghz
> GPU : 3x vanilla Titan 1215/7300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will need the Zawarudo 1.45v hack to go any higher. Might do it once just to break 8K.


Yes it will, make sure you are water coold (full cover block) and it will only work with AB 3.0 final not 4.0 , if you want to use 4.0 gonna need to use the batch files.

Also I see you are using precision. As I said above you are gonna need after burner and maybe start with just unlocking up to 1.3v in afterburner (any version) then if not enough you can use the tool or batch files.

To be clear precision won't unlock to 1.3v like afterburner and also won't work with the voltage hacks (tool/batch files).

Good luck breaking 8000!

Mobile typing gives typos


----------



## Petnax

Finally I got my Chiller... I moved this post to a more relative thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1459133/water-chillers-on-i7-3930k/40#post_23075773
However, when i start overclock my Titans i will move back in here.


----------



## Wowhunter

h all new to the sight and not sure how to start this . so i will start by saying i just got my new x99 classified mb and 4 titan black hydro coppers sig and soon i will get my 5960x so i can start to build the new reg but i would like to unlock and or change the bios on my titans. been overclocking with in the limits of what evga lets u do with my 780's but i now want to go more . i hope there is someone there willing to help a newbe out with this i have a lot of questions


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wowhunter*
> 
> h all new to the sight and not sure how to start this . so i will start by saying i just got my new x99 classified mb and 4 titan black hydro coppers sig and soon i will get my 5960x so i can start to build the new reg but i would like to unlock and or change the bios on my titans. been overclocking with in the limits of what evga lets u do with my 780's but i now want to go more . i hope there is someone there willing to help a newbe out with this i have a lot of questions


Here is the BIOS flashing tool http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19123

here is bios flashing guide http://www.overclock.net/attachments/21745

here is most up to date Titan Black Hydro Copper modded bios http://www.overclock.net/attachments/25832

this should set you straight.









welcome to OCN & the world's fastest dinosaur club.... Come back in a few weeks, 980 will be the next world's fastest dinosaur!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Fellows Titaners! Here we go a build log with my two titan re-done with @Jpmboy plexy/nickel blocks







in a SMA8 reverse case. Hope you enjoy folks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521734/chessboard-sma8-build


----------



## cstkl1

well another game that just eats vram at 1440p.

Lords of the Fallen Maxed out Titan Black sli 65-80fps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> well another game that just eats vram at 1440p.
> 
> Lords of the Fallen Maxed out Titan Black sli 65-80fps.


is it worth buying? I haven't seen it pop up on my super special private network, which must mean its Always Online, or CODEX gone done get lazy.

I really want to know if Next Gen API is going to reduce the obscene VRAM usage we are seeing in all of these "next gen" titles that seem to have meh textures but obscene VRAM Requirements... I'm starting to wonder if high VRAM usage w/ low res textures = the hallmark of the next gen shoddy port.


----------



## djriful

I really don't recommend EVGA Precision X right now. There are issue with input delay in game I've reported and causing the F5 and F7 keys to delay.


----------



## skupples

MSI-AB-FTW.


----------



## skupples

Why the hell is my 8.1 install preventing me from saving the edited profile.cfg? I've never ran into this issue before.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> well another game that just eats vram at 1440p.
> 
> Lords of the Fallen Maxed out Titan Black sli 65-80fps.


How much vram use?


----------



## skupples

I could have sworn the hack still worked w/ 3.0.1 am I mistaken? Anyone using it on Win8.1? I remember testing the Zawarudo tool on 8,1 and it working fine... or was that 8?









@OccamRazor I SUMMON THEEEEEE

nevermind...

TAKEOWNERSHIP FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I could have sworn the hack still worked w/ 3.0.1 am I mistaken? Anyone using it on Win8.1? I remember testing the Zawarudo tool on 8,1 and it working fine... or was that 8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @OccamRazor I SUMMON THEEEEEE


Whats up Skupps. On the behalf of Ed you are probably using the version 4 of Zawarudo's tool. Thats the version on the OP of his thread. You have to use v5 located on Ed's sig.

Dont worry, i did the same thing.







It stressed me out for a week, lol.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> is it worth buying? I haven't seen it pop up on my super special private network, which must mean its Always Online, or CODEX gone done get lazy.
> 
> I really want to know if Next Gen API is going to reduce the obscene VRAM usage we are seeing in all of these "next gen" titles that seem to have meh textures but obscene VRAM Requirements... I'm starting to wonder if high VRAM usage w/ low res textures = the hallmark of the next gen shoddy port.


Well it uses physx to smash stuff. Its really a action melee rpg.

Just got it for fun. Oddly enough alot of ppl are having crashing issues but so far 4 hrs into the game.. Nada for me.

As for that special curry codex version.. Afaik 3dm has cracked it. But heard it crashes

Steam ori version etc doesnt.

Odd thing atm is geforce experience setting values at max are different than in game.
It says 4x af instead of 16.

Sli is working superbly on this game as oppose to SOM.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whats up Skupps. On the behalf of Ed you are probably using the version 4 of Zawarudo's tool. Thats the version on the OP of his thread. You have to use v5 located on Ed's sig.
> 
> Dont worry, i did the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It stressed me out for a week, lol.


Ahoy me matey!

I just use the c2 commands these days... I was having ownership issues with the profile configs within MSI-AB, but Take Ownership ripped that to pieces.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Well it uses physx to smash stuff. Its really a action melee rpg.
> 
> Just got it for fun. Oddly enough alot of ppl are having crashing issues but so far 4 hrs into the game.. Nada for me.
> 
> As for that special curry codex version.. Afaik 3dm has cracked it. But heard it crashes
> 
> Steam ori version etc doesnt.
> 
> Odd thing atm is geforce experience setting values at max are different than in game.
> It says 4x af instead of 16.
> 
> Sli is working superbly on this game as oppose to SOM.


thanks!

eh, I never install Experience anymore as its completely broken w/ surround 99% of the time. It ALWAYS wants to take me SUB-HD w/ super low settings... even w/ 3 titans @ 1080 surround, so I just manually configure my settings like a dinosaur.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Well it uses physx to smash stuff. Its really a action melee rpg.
> 
> Just got it for fun. Oddly enough alot of ppl are having crashing issues but so far 4 hrs into the game.. Nada for me.
> 
> As for that special curry codex version.. Afaik 3dm has cracked it. But heard it crashes
> 
> Steam ori version etc doesnt.
> 
> Odd thing atm is geforce experience setting values at max are different than in game.
> It says 4x af instead of 16.
> 
> Sli is working superbly on this game as oppose to SOM.


I had to switch PhysX to CPU so that I could run the game. The game is pretty fun for me so far; it's a unabashed clone of Dark Souls though.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I had to switch PhysX to CPU so that I could run the game. The game is pretty fun for me so far; it's a unabashed clone of Dark Souls though.


No issue at all with sli.
But granted i saw there was hardly any cpu usage on this game.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why the hell is my 8.1 install preventing me from saving the edited profile.cfg? I've never ran into this issue before.


Because of security permission, that's normal on Windows 8.1. Just drag the file onto your desktop, edit and drag it back into it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Because of security permission, that's normal on Windows 8.1. Just drag the file onto your desktop, edit and drag it back into it.


ended up using Take Ownership


----------



## cstkl1

another game that uses 5.5gb vram ( and i think more cause some setting makes it unbootable)

call of duty advance warfare.

so seriously i want a 12gb GTX titan II.


----------



## ChronoBodi

i just took out my two Titans for dust cleanup... and i am shocked at the fact that they still work at all with decent temps with the amount of dust i cleaned out of it









Like, from the two Titans alone, there were enough dustballs to easily fill up the palm of my hand, seriously.

How did they even work all this time? wow.

Seriously, i'm considering going open-air when Big Maxwell comes out, the dust cleanup was painful.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> another game that uses 5.5gb vram ( and i think more cause some setting makes it unbootable)
> 
> call of duty advance warfare.
> 
> so seriously i want a 12gb GTX titan II.


No dude, it's all BS. They can clearly optimize to put info that needs to go to system ram, and put the relevant video-related stuff to go on VRAM.

Thank the new console's 8GB of RAM/VRAM for the increased VRAM usage while not seeing much different to account for the drastic increase in VRAM usage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> No dude, it's all BS. They can clearly optimize to put info that needs to go to system ram, and put the relevant video-related stuff to go on VRAM.
> 
> Thank the new console's 8GB of RAM/VRAM for the increased VRAM usage while not seeing much different to account for the drastic increase in VRAM usage.


Pretty much... Its the hallmark of sjptddy next gen ports. Everything is "using" 5.5gb, but its utilization not usage from what I can tell. Graphics are the same as anything before x86 consoles but cram usage is now magically through the roof because the devs can be much more sloppy with their work due to the massive memory pools in each console.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Pretty much... Its the hallmark of sjptddy next gen ports. Everything is "using" 5.5gb, but its utilization not usage from what I can tell. Graphics are the same as anything before x86 consoles but cram usage is now magically through the roof because the devs can be much more sloppy with their work due to the massive memory pools in each console.


We know the devs did ask for a single unified pool so they can make games easier, from what I heard, but, come on, i's better to be efficient even with all that memory too?

Think of it, if a dev actually efficiently uses that memory, we can see better worlds or artwork than what we see now. That's an IF, though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> We know the devs did ask for a single unified pool so they can make games easier, from what I heard, but, come on, i's better to be efficient even with all that memory too?
> 
> Think of it, if a dev actually efficiently uses that memory, we can see better worlds or artwork than what we see now. That's an IF, though.


Right... All you need to do is use the GTA-V on PS3 & XB1 example, and you start to realize they have done a piss poor job with all these "next gen titles" BUT, you then have to account for them intentionally doing it so that consoles games can appear to evolve over time. Just look at the first XB360 games, and the last XB360 games. Yes, there is some learning, but they also do it intentionally, at least it seems they do. I would assume its going to be the exact same way with XB1 and PS4. Their games 3-4 years from now will be much much better than they are now. We only have a hand full of examples of good next gen titles. DA:I, Witcher 3, and soon GTA-V. The rest of them are pretty typical & small titles.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Yes it will, make sure you are water coold (full cover block) and it will only work with AB 3.0 final not 4.0 , if you want to use 4.0 gonna need to use the batch files.
> 
> Also I see you are using precision. As I said above you are gonna need after burner and maybe start with just unlocking up to 1.3v in afterburner (any version) then if not enough you can use the tool or batch files.
> 
> To be clear precision won't unlock to 1.3v like afterburner and also won't work with the voltage hacks (tool/batch files).
> 
> Good luck breaking 8000!
> 
> Mobile typing gives typos


I broke it recently. Moved over to a X99-E WS, which has 16x PCIe 3.0 support for quad SLI, and it looks like the extra bandwidth helped bump me over 8K! Gained about 5%.



And yes I am on water. I fit 840mm total rad space, dual D5 pumps, in this Switch 810. Anything more would have required a CaseLabs but not bad for a $150 case.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

I'm currently using 337.50 version of drivers. My GPU is overclocked to 1202MHz core @1.225v and is running on the stock cooler. I had tested the overclock to be stable even in Far Cry 3. But now, the overclock has become unstable in games like Shadow or Mordor and Ryse and the games crash after playing for a while.

Am I doing something wrong that has made the previously stable overclock unstable? If not, what steps can I take to stabilize the overclock at that clock again?

Thank you.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm currently using 337.50 version of drivers. My GPU is overclocked to 1202MHz core @1.225v and is running on the stock cooler. I had tested the overclock to be stable even in Far Cry 3. But now, the overclock has become unstable in games like Shadow or Mordor and Ryse and the games crash after playing for a while.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong that has made the previously stable overclock unstable? If not, what steps can I take to stabilize the overclock at that clock again?
> 
> Thank you.


your overclock is not stable bud.

Shadow of mortar pushes cards seen it on more than 1 card Ryse is the same ... So either lower your overclock in all games or keep your old overclock in older games that it is stable with and find a new lower stable overclock for the newer games.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> your overclock is not stable bud.
> 
> Shadow of mortar pushes cards seen it on more than 1 card Ryse is the same ... So either lower your overclock in all games or keep your old overclock in older games that it is stable with and find a new lower stable overclock for the newer games.


Got it. Thanks a lot.

What's the best driver for a single Titan? I have the latest 344.60 version downloaded but I would like some feedback since multiple drivers after 337.50 have given me some sort of trouble.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm currently using 337.50 version of drivers. My GPU is overclocked to 1202MHz core @1.225v and is running on the stock cooler. I had tested the overclock to be stable even in Far Cry 3. But now, the overclock has become unstable in games like Shadow or Mordor and Ryse and the games crash after playing for a while.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong that has made the previously stable overclock unstable? If not, what steps can I take to stabilize the overclock at that clock again?
> 
> Thank you.


every game is going to stress the GPU differently which means perfectly tuned OCs in one title may not / will not work in others

- more voltage.


----------



## Wowhunter

ty i have saved the fills and whin i get to put this thing toghter i will do it hope i can talk with u about it never done this befor . smiles my emial is [email protected] charter.net please email me so that we can chat about this . my first reg is on mod regs as wowhunter . i can send u a few pic;s of what i have sofar on new build


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> every game is going to stress the GPU differently which means perfectly tuned OCs in one title may not / will not work in others
> 
> - more voltage.


Thanks for the advice skupples. But unfortunately I'm already pushing the voltage limits @1.225v considering I'm using the stock cooler with a custom fan curve. So as sad as it is, I must dial down the core clock a notch and try again.

Does the driver version play any role in overclocks being stable?

Thank you.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the advice skupples. But unfortunately I'm already pushing the voltage limits @1.225v considering I'm using the stock cooler with a custom fan curve. So as sad as it is, I must dial down the core clock a notch and try again.
> 
> Does the driver version play any role in overclocks being stable?
> 
> Thank you.


different drivers can definitely affect stability.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the advice skupples. But unfortunately I'm already pushing the voltage limits @1.225v considering I'm using the stock cooler with a custom fan curve. So as sad as it is, I must dial down the core clock a notch and try again.
> 
> Does the driver version play any role in overclocks being stable?
> 
> Thank you.


Try the new 344.60, i got better frame rates in a few games (COD AW, SOM and Ryse) but SOM and Ryse are very intensive on the card and need more voltage for the standard OC!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GraveDigger7878

My first post in this thread in months! I figured no one would hang around the old Titan forum. Having said that I have been gaming for the last few months, usually at an overclock of 1097 for both the titans. I have had no problems really whatsoever. All games run amazing especially at 1440p. The last few weeks I have noticed that the GPU temperatures have been higher than normal. I usually sit around 68-72 depending on the games. Ambient temperatures are actually lower than normal by about 5 degrees. My question for yall really smart people is: Can the tim on the GPU degrade over time? I am on the stock air cooler. The only other thing I was thinking was maybe my system is to dusty, but the dust hasn't accumulated much or doesn't appear that way. What do yall think? Maybe replace the TIM?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> My first post in this thread in months! I figured no one would hang around the old Titan forum. Having said that I have been gaming for the last few months, usually at an overclock of 1097 for both the titans. I have had no problems really whatsoever. All games run amazing especially at 1440p. The last few weeks I have noticed that the GPU temperatures have been higher than normal. I usually sit around 68-72 depending on the games. Ambient temperatures are actually lower than normal by about 5 degrees. My question for yall really smart people is: Can the tim on the GPU degrade over time? I am on the stock air cooler. The only other thing I was thinking was maybe my system is to dusty, but the dust hasn't accumulated much or doesn't appear that way. What do yall think? Maybe replace the TIM?


Clean your GPU? Those temps are still normal. Dust it off.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> My first post in this thread in months! I figured no one would hang around the old Titan forum. Having said that I have been gaming for the last few months, usually at an overclock of 1097 for both the titans. I have had no problems really whatsoever. All games run amazing especially at 1440p. The last few weeks I have noticed that the GPU temperatures have been higher than normal. I usually sit around 68-72 depending on the games. Ambient temperatures are actually lower than normal by about 5 degrees. My question for yall really smart people is: Can the tim on the GPU degrade over time? I am on the stock air cooler. The only other thing I was thinking was maybe my system is to dusty, but the dust hasn't accumulated much or doesn't appear that way. What do yall think? Maybe replace the TIM?


both things can contribute to the higher temps you are observing. But another factor to consider is the stress you are putting you are cards under. What I meant is that a different game will stress to a different level your cards. If the late game you are playing is "more demanding", temps will also be higher...Consider this too.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Thanks for the responses. I will start by just cleaning the GPUs. I started noticing the temps climb a little higher than normal while playing some games so I used BF4 as a reference because I have data from older gaming sessions. It is about 5 to 8 degrees hotter. So from 68-72 now its like 74-80c. So it is possibly that the TIM can go bad over time?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Thanks for the responses. I will start by just cleaning the GPUs. I started noticing the temps climb a little higher than normal while playing some games so I used BF4 as a reference because I have data from older gaming sessions. It is about 5 to 8 degrees hotter. So from 68-72 now its like 74-80c. So it is possibly that the TIM can go bad over time?


or the dust in the whole system. Or the fans spinning less if you have control over it. But if all other factors are controlled (same demand on the games part), same ambient temp, same fan profile and so on then dust and tim sounds like good start points. I have seen cheap tim solidify and crack over time. So if cleaning does not solve perhaps a good internal cleaning on the blower and re-applying tim and thermal pads (of good quality) would go a mile.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

replaced the factory tim recently, was surprised when I opened it the whole socket was filled with it !


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> replaced the factory tim recently, was surprised when I opened it the whole socket was filled with it !


yeah, that's pretty typical, and you will see lots of people actually recommend using MORE TIM on GPU than CPU because of the "overflow moat" around the actual chip. XD


----------



## Dyaems

So is it really recommended to use alot of TIM on the GPU? I usually do the same "pea method" to put TIM on the GPU. Haven't done it with a Titan though since I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Aluc13

Speaking on TIM, for gpus when do they need to be replaced?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Speaking on TIM, for gpus when do they need to be replaced?


Only need to be replaced if troubleshooting for high temps or other errors. One of my Titans did artifact straight out the box when stressed. I replaced the stock TIM and the artifact went away. Possible air pocket in the stock TIM. This was before when I was still on air cooling.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Only need to be replaced if troubleshooting for high temps or other errors. One of my Titans did artifact straight out the box when stressed. I replaced the stock TIM and the artifact went away. Possible air pocket in the stock TIM. This was before when I was still on air cooling.


Ah alright, I was just wondering about that. Since I don't usually replace mine.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> So is it really recommended *to use alot of TIM on the GPU?* I usually do the same "pea method" to put TIM on the GPU. Haven't done it with a Titan though since I haven't opened it yet.


No, less is more if evenly spread in a thin coat over the chip area!
It must be enough to fill the microscopic gaps between both surfaces to eliminate air pockets however small they may be so the heat transfer effect on GPU > Heat-sink/water-block is maximized!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

Liquid ultra!!! Just don't expect it to play nice with copper, though ice found temps do.not.change... Even after almost a year of using it.


----------



## dpoverlord

Whats new ^_^


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Whats new ^_^


Still rocking hard with GTX TITAN with all games.


----------



## roamin

hello, first time poster here.

i just recieved 2 titans with waterblocks and i am not used to these things at all. i have done a fair bit of reading on here previous to getting the cards but i have a few questions if i may.

first up, waterblocks mounted and cards installed, i run a 3770k at 4.7 @1.3v on a Z77 up5th mobo. also run a enermax 1350w maxrevo PSU. my system is under water, also run 4x rx360 rads, so there should be more than enough cooling!!

When i first installed the cards i ran 3d mark firestrike, stock clocks on the card, stock bios, ran a best of 16051 on its first pass. from there on though its all down hill. each score has gotten lower and so on, here is a link to all the scores so far. http://imgur.com/hOLO6de,YsKwuoZ#1

also i am wandering why one card in sli will run at 900mhz, the other at 1005mhz and fluctuate. im used to gtx580's in sli, i could pump the voltage slider to max, run 980mhz core and both cards would sit on 980mhz all day every day, no fluctuations, no movement at all. yet these titans bounce around more than kids on red cordial? whats up with that? is this normal.

here is a link to my AB stats after my last run http://imgur.com/hOLO6de,YsKwuoZ#0

i did run skynets REV 2 bios in both cards but that also yielded no extra points, same as stock pretty much so i installed the evga stock bios again.

im no expert with this power limit in AB and so on so i have not touched any of it yet, but i cant see why i have dropped 1200 points in firestrike. hopefully someone can help a dumbass out lol.

thank you in advance, occam, i have read so much of your stuff now i think i have just ended up confusing myself!!!! lol


----------



## Creator

You need to up power to 125% for firestrike. That first test has spikes over 100% will which drop your clocks unless you increase that power target.


----------



## roamin

Cheers creator. Will give that a go. As i mentioned. I dont understand the power slider 100% yet. So i didnt touch it yet. Will give it a shot and see what happens.

EDIT: i upped the PT to 125% upped the voltage to 1.2 and added +250 to the core and got a score of 17380 so its definitely worked! thank you creator.


----------



## ChronoBodi

these Twin Titans are still with me if Big Maxwell is only 35% faster.... yes i know that is an improvement, but i upgrade GPUs on a 100% faster improvement, and honestly, i don't feel like paying $1,000 for a GPU again.

Yes i know these suckers lasted SO long, but, the $900 i paid for Intel 5960x is more worth it since CPU like that is not going to be upgraded for a LONG time, 5-7 years honestly. GPUs just don't have the future-resistance like high-end CPUs do because that's always the part you upgrade every 2 years... if the improvement in GPU make sense.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> these Twin Titans are still with me if Big Maxwell is only 35% faster.... yes i know that is an improvement, but i upgrade GPUs on a 100% faster improvement, and honestly, i don't feel like paying $1,000 for a GPU again.
> 
> Yes i know these suckers lasted SO long, but, the $900 i paid for Intel 5960x is more worth it since CPU like that is not going to be upgraded for a LONG time, 5-7 years honestly. GPUs just don't have the future-resistance like high-end CPUs do because that's always the part you upgrade every 2 years... if the improvement in GPU make sense.


I'm waiting on 16NM at this point, since it seems like NV is 100% skipping 20NM process.

I mean, I even find it hard to believe these AMD rumors about stacked memory + 20nm flagship. I just don't buy it. I don't even believe TSMC is capable of making a 6,000 core GPU on the node in any sort of meaningful quantity, yet people want us to believe that AMD can afford that massive failure rate? Apple is even having supply issues due to the failure rates on their teeny tiny 20nm chip, and people want us to believe AMD can afford to produce 6,000 core GPUs? I just dont buy it. I could see both AMD and NV going with 20NM mobile chips, but not flagship desktop chips. I don't even believe that AMD is bringing HBM to the deck any time soon.

LOL, but of course, WCCF Tech CONFIRMS 20NM + HDM ON 390, AND ITS COMING EARLY NEXT YEAR!!!!! I remember when Maxwell was confirmed for 20nm!!!!!!

Either Nvidia is lying about the viable nature of TSMC 20NM, or these rumors are about as far off as they can get.

I mean "20nm HMB R9 380 to compete w/ 980!" Thats's a pretty pathetic claim for something with so much new technology. You would think a 20nm AMD Flagship that sports HMB would blow the 980 out of the water by leaps and bounds.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm waiting on 16NM at this point, since it seems like NV is 100% skipping 20NM process.
> 
> I mean, I even find it hard to believe these AMD rumors about stacked memory + 20nm flagship. I just don't buy it. I don't even believe TSMC is capable of making a 6,000 core GPU on the node in any sort of meaningful quantity, yet people want us to believe that AMD can afford that massive failure rate? Apple is even having supply issues due to the failure rates on their teeny tiny 20nm chip, and people want us to believe AMD can afford to produce 6,000 core GPUs? I just dont buy it. I could see both AMD and NV going with 20NM mobile chips, but not flagship desktop chips. I don't even believe that AMD is bringing HBM to the deck any time soon.
> 
> LOL, but of course, WCCF Tech CONFIRMS 20NM + HDM ON 390, AND ITS COMING EARLY NEXT YEAR!!!!! I remember when Maxwell was confirmed for 20nm!!!!!!
> 
> Either Nvidia is lying about the viable nature of TSMC 20NM, or these rumors are about as far off as they can get.
> 
> I mean "20nm HMB R9 380 to compete w/ 980!" Thats's a pretty pathetic claim for something with so much new technology. You would think a 20nm AMD Flagship that sports HMB would blow the 980 out of the water by leaps and bounds.


Yea, 16nm would make more sense in order to reach the amount of Maxwell cores required to really make it worth upgrading, and i mean, they know it, the faster the GPU and make your old GPU looks slow, more people will buy it. Just look at the owners of gtx 670/680 going to OCed 980s. Wait..... is a 980 even 2x faster than a 680? i forget.

wow, 2x faster improvement is getting much harder... then again, they're hitting the silicon wall at these smaller nodes, so yea.


----------



## djriful

I went from AMD HD6970 CFX to GTX 680 SLI then to TITAN.

If I look back on AMD HD6970 single card compare to my TITAN. TITAN is about 4x of HD6970 while OCed. That is within 3 years.


----------



## exyia

titan owners, tell me my reasoning is sound

I have the 3440x1440 UM95....I'm thinking of getting the Acer XB280HK anyway - the 4K g-sync

I realized that 4K has MORE horizontal resolution than 3440x1440 - so other than a slight width reduction in size, 4K should be just as immersive than 3440x1440 (if not more).

I don't use the 3440x1440 formfactor for productivity - I have 3 other accessory monitors that I put other windows on - so I find splitting windows on the UM95 more hassle than it's worth. the main monitor is 99% gaming

I have 3 Titans - the whole reasoning of 3440x1440 was that it was far fewer pixels and easier to drive.....but I have 3 Titans. What am I afraid of?

Does anybody have more RECENT benchmark/fps numbers on 4K with Titan SLi? Practically all google results just come up with early driver versions, and I recall seeing much better numbers from more recent drivers....but I can't find them to make me feel better about my pre-order

Part of me is telling me I'm wasting money again when I'm easily maxing out the fps most of the time on 3440x1440, but I'm on 3 Titans - I don't know why I'm scared of 4K that would also give me g-sync.....

agh idk....sensible part of me says I'm wasting another ~$900. Other part tells me it's a better gaming monitor, and g-sync with a resolution that is hitting diminishing returns with AA tells me that this monitor will last YEARS while others bicker over g-sync/free-sync and what monitors it comes on.....


----------



## skupples

You should be fine, specially w/ the G-sync.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> titan owners, tell me my reasoning is sound
> 
> I have the 3440x1440 UM95....I'm thinking of getting the Acer XB280HK anyway - the 4K g-sync
> 
> I realized that 4K has MORE horizontal resolution than 3440x1440 - so other than a slight width reduction in size, 4K should be just as immersive than 3440x1440 (if not more).
> 
> I don't use the 3440x1440 formfactor for productivity - I have 3 other accessory monitors that I put other windows on - so I find splitting windows on the UM95 more hassle than it's worth. the main monitor is 99% gaming
> 
> I have 3 Titans - the whole reasoning of 3440x1440 was that it was far fewer pixels and easier to drive.....but I have 3 Titans. What am I afraid of?
> 
> Does anybody have more RECENT benchmark/fps numbers on 4K with Titan SLi? Practically all google results just come up with early driver versions, and I recall seeing much better numbers from more recent drivers....but I can't find them to make me feel better about my pre-order
> 
> Part of me is telling me I'm wasting money again when I'm easily maxing out the fps most of the time on 3440x1440, but I'm on 3 Titans - I don't know why I'm scared of 4K that would also give me g-sync.....
> 
> agh idk....sensible part of me says I'm wasting another ~$900. Other part tells me it's a better gaming monitor, and g-sync with a resolution that is hitting diminishing returns with AA tells me that this monitor will last YEARS while others bicker over g-sync/free-sync and what monitors it comes on.....


Only reason to wait is if you want a better panel, or prices to drop. your titans should run 4k quite well, yes you can ALWAYS use more power LOL...

So in short if cash is not an issue go ahead and buy it unless you want to see what comes out in the next xxx amount of time:

http://www.cnet.com/news/lg-to-quadruple-oled-panel-production-in-december/#ftag=YHF65cbda0

I am hoping this might mean 4k gsync in a year (TBH I am waiting to see if something like that drops) at least until the Rift is available if not a bit longer, I will be happy for up to a year or so and do not want to sell my 3 monitors buy a current 4k and then sell or give that one away as well, so I will wait a bit ...

if not to wait then buy it and ENJOY glorious $K GSYNC!!!!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Only reason to wait is if you want a better panel, or prices to drop. your titans should run 4k quite well, yes you can ALWAYS use more power LOL...
> 
> So in short if cash is not an issue go ahead and buy it unless you want to see what comes out in the next xxx amount of time:
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/lg-to-quadruple-oled-panel-production-in-december/#ftag=YHF65cbda0
> 
> I am hoping this might mean 4k gsync in a year (TBH I am waiting to see if something like that drops) at least until the Rift is available if not a bit longer, I will be happy for up to a year or so and do not want to sell my 3 monitors buy a current 4k and then sell or give that one away as well, so I will wait a bit ...
> 
> if not to wait then buy it and ENJOY glorious $K GSYNC!!!!


right, my thought was just wait for better panels

but then I asked - what more do I want from it?

IPS will always be slower than TN in response, and this monitor is 99% gaming
Colors on this TN are reported by many to be very very good
Stand doesn't matter, already have a VESA arm
Has G-sync, DP input isn't a limitation for me; no sitting on the sidelines of g-sync vs free-sync, etc etc. g-sync is here, works, and will be supported
4K doesn't really need more than 2x MSAA (if at all, going by word of mouth/reviews) - so would I ever need a higher resolution monitor than 4K???
I'm perfectly ok with 60hz if it's a smooth, constant 60hz/fps (not to mention a 144hz panel would mean a gpu upgrade)
I'm all for immersion, but the horizontal resolution is actually more than 3440x1440, so I don't think I'm actually going to feel less immersed leaving 21:9

so....I don't know what else I would want?

I guess I talked myself into it......other than waiting on Amazon to actually get more of them in


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> right, my thought was just wait for better panels
> 
> but then I asked - what more do I want from it?
> 
> IPS will always be slower than TN in response, and this monitor is 99% gaming
> Colors on this TN are reported by many to be very very good
> Stand doesn't matter, already have a VESA arm
> Has G-sync, DP input isn't a limitation for me; no sitting on the sidelines of g-sync vs free-sync, etc etc. g-sync is here, works, and will be supported
> 4K doesn't really need more than 2x MSAA (if at all, going by word of mouth/reviews) - so would I ever need a higher resolution monitor than 4K???
> I'm perfectly ok with 60hz if it's a smooth, constant 60hz/fps (not to mention a 144hz panel would mean a gpu upgrade)
> I'm all for immersion, but the horizontal resolution is actually more than 3440x1440, so I don't think I'm actually going to feel less immersed leaving 21:9
> 
> so....I don't know what else I would want?
> 
> I guess I talked myself into it......other than waiting on Amazon to actually get more of them in


Get it!

But OLED , and not all other labels are IPS, VA for instance.

Higher refresh, 120hz with do 1.3 anyone? Curved display of course with gsync.

Heck in my link LG is quadroopling OLED panel production, might we see OLED monitors soon?

That said the single gsync 4k panel available is not bad. But only 1 panel in its class, I will wait for some competition and see what is on top.


----------



## cerealkeller

ASrock z97 OC Formula
Intel 4790K 4.8 GHz
12 GB G Skill 2666 MHz
2 way SLI GTX Titan 1225/6000-I think, factory clock
RAID 0 Corsair Force 3 240 GB SSDs
2 TB WD HD
Cooler Master RPP 1250 watt
Win7 x64

With 2 Titans at 1225, roughly, in 4K
Alien Isolation running 60 fps most of the time occasionally dropping into the low 50s
Crysis 3 60 fps occasionally dropping into the mid 40s, not all maxed out though, compromise for framerate
CoD Advanced Warfare 60 fps solid GPU usage between 60-80%
Borderlands Prequel 60 fps solid GPU usage around 70% usually, but runs even better in single GPU
Metro Redux's, usually around 40-50 fps but that game is epic in 3D so I would much rather play it at 1080p 3D
Ryse around 45-55 fps average
Watch Dogs 50-60 fps haven't played it much...

Although, The new COD must have some kind of memory leak because I've seen 6 GB of VRAM usage and 7 GB of system RAM on that game. And Watch Dogs has really high RAM usage as well.

I haven't been gaming much lately or I would have given more specific information for ya.


----------



## skupples

New COD is just typical shoddy next gen title. They have allot of memory to play with thanks to new consoles, so now they utilize as much as possible on the PC front. Activision is well known for shoddy ports, and lacking optimization. They are apart of the "they are on PC l, so they can just buy new hardware" school of thought. Just like UbiSoft.

New COD isn't even the biggest offender , AssCreed Unity is running like complete ass for basically everyone, including those of us with super high end PCs.well I guess just high end as of 2 months ago.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> New COD is just typical shoddy next gen title. They have allot of memory to play with thanks to new consoles, so now they utilize as much as possible on the PC front. Activision is well known for shoddy ports, and lacking optimization. They are apart of the "they are on PC l, so they can just buy new hardware" school of thought. Just like UbiSoft.
> 
> New COD isn't even the biggest offender , AssCreed Unity is running like complete ass for basically everyone, including those of us with super high end PCs.well I guess just high end as of 2 months ago.


TINFOILHATON

I've always wondered if gpu makers and game makers were in cahoots to make artificially inflated requirements/poorly optimized games for the sole purpose of pushing product. These companies have some kind of deal where gpu makers push cash at the game makers to offset the poor reviews for crap running games.

TINFOILHATOFF


----------



## OmniScience

This may be a blonde question, but what are you guys using for overvolting. The latest Afterburner only lets me bring it up to +100mV and doesn't give me an exact value. EVGA Precision 16 only lets me max my voltage at 1.212mV.

Running two 2 ASUS Titan Blacks with *SKYN3T EVGA TITAN BLACK HYDRO COPPER(Not for regular Titan)*modified bios XSPC Waterblocks and backplates.

My question I guess is what can I reasonably expect to get out of these things? In the guide you guys are pushing 1.3V+ and hitting 1400mhz.

Am I under the right assumption that my T-Blacks won't get anywhere near that? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I just want to squeeze as much performance out of these things as possible. The new 980's really have me questioning my setup.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmniScience*
> 
> This may be a blonde question, but what are you guys using for overvolting. The latest Afterburner only lets me bring it up to +100mV and doesn't give me an exact value. EVGA Precision 16 only lets me max my voltage at 1.212mV.
> 
> Running two 2 ASUS Titan Blacks with
> 
> SKYN3T EVGA TITAN BLACK HYDRO COPPER(Not for regular Titan)


modified bios XSPC Waterblocks and backplates.

My question I guess is what can I reasonably expect to get out of these things? In the guide you guys are pushing 1.3V+ and hitting 1400mhz.
Am I under the right assumption that my T-Blacks won't get anywhere near that? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I just want to squeeze as much performance out of these things as possible. The new 980's really have me questioning my setup.

Both will give same voltages just presented differently.

Yes 1.3v for original OG titans, not the blacks.

On Black's some get 1200mh some 1380, you need to test yours.

See what you get on OC then you can compair to 980's.

Also what do you mean by modified water blocks?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmniScience*
> 
> This may be a blonde question, but what are you guys using for overvolting. The latest Afterburner only lets me bring it up to +100mV and doesn't give me an exact value. EVGA Precision 16 only lets me max my voltage at 1.212mV.
> 
> Running two 2 ASUS Titan Blacks with
> 
> SKYN3T EVGA TITAN BLACK HYDRO COPPER(Not for regular Titan)


modified bios XSPC Waterblocks and backplates.

My question I guess is what can I reasonably expect to get out of these things? In the guide you guys are pushing 1.3V+ and hitting 1400mhz.
Am I under the right assumption that my T-Blacks won't get anywhere near that? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I just want to squeeze as much performance out of these things as possible. The new 980's really have me questioning my setup.

Hmmm, depends on what you are doing with them honestly. I don't even OC my cards at all for gaming as dual Titans at stock clocks (well stock with the skyn3t bios anyway) is plenty for any game at 1440p or below in my experience. With benching I will up voltage to 1.3V-1.4V for just short runs of 1280MHz in SLI and 1330MHz single and that works out well for me. With your Blacks you are going to be limited in voltage but if you are just wanting to game at anything less than 4k then you will be fine with stock voltage I would think. These cards are still beastly as hell and will keep up with 980's clocked 200MHz higher!


----------



## Evange

Hey guys I'm suffering from sporadic freezes when gaming which I solved previously by reinstalling Windows. Are there any ways that I can fix this again without a fresh Windows install?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Hey guys I'm suffering from sporadic freezes when gaming which I solved previously by reinstalling Windows. Are there any ways that I can fix this again without a fresh Windows install?


heh, how long is a piece of string??









Depends entirely on the cause. Did you attempt a clean sweep of the driver suite with DDU or similar?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> heh, how long is a piece of string??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends entirely on the cause. Did you attempt a clean sweep of the driver suite with DDU or similar?


Yeah I used DDU and Ccleaner too...

Seems that the intermittent freezes were fixed by updating my SSD firmware to 1.08!


----------



## L36

This club went bit dead all of the sudden... I think i need another TB in my life...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is it? Well hey, it will be a bit revived come 16nm Big Maxwell, and whoever gets my Titans for cheap can join here, lol.


----------



## L36

16nm maxwell is not happening any time soon. At least late 2015 and the professional segment will get it first followed by Titan variant 6-12 months later. Titan Black will be king for another year and half minimum.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> This club went bit dead all of the sudden... I think i need another TB in my life...


Well there isn't much to discuss about anymore. Card is solid as always.


----------



## IHAIRedsox

Hi folks,

Short question: Why are a lot of people or almost every1 using MSI-Afterburner or EVGA-Precision Tool or the ASUS tool for overclocking when the Nvidia-Inspector does it all as well. For me the Inspector just looks cleaner and I dont need to install another tool for overclocking.
Am I missing something when only using the Inspector?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IHAIRedsox*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Short question: Why are a lot of people or almost every1 using MSI-Afterburner or EVGA-Precision Tool or the ASUS tool for overclocking when the Nvidia-Inspector does it all as well. For me the Inspector just looks cleaner and I dont need to install another tool for overclocking.
> Am I missing something when only using the Inspector?


I don't think the voltage hack works with Inspector.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> 16nm maxwell is not happening any time soon. At least late 2015 and the professional segment will get it first followed by Titan variant 6-12 months later. Titan Black will be king for another year and half minimum.


We won't see 16nm maxwell at ALL. 20 is dead in the water, as far as flagships go, need DAT finfet which is 16. Pascal will mark the 16 rev

MSIab is superior in all ways, and coming with rivatuner just makes it that much better.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I haven't kept up with this thread as much as I should have considering how much all of you guys helped me out to get the Skynet Bios on the cards and general trouble shooting.


----------



## WALSRU

Sorry guys I bailed.


----------



## djriful

Least you didn't switch to red.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> This club went bit dead all of the sudden... I think i need another TB in my life...


Titan is 21 months old now. I'm still rocking Titans and will continue to do so for some time as I do utilize DP for CUDA work. I also don't overclock beyond what the stock 1006mhz is on the Skyn3t bios. Though I have done benches at 1200/7000. It's just that right now, three of these is enough for 1440p (even at 144Hz), and I don't see any need to upgrade until 4K 120Hz becomes an option. I await to see how the 390X and Big Maxwell will perform, but I won't be upgrading. I'll upgrade when I can get a 100% performance increase, which may take some time with 3 Titans.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Damn 21 months old already? I bought one at launch! I am glad I did, these things can still throw punches at the newer cards that are out. Well if people are jumping off the Titan ship, maybe I could pick up some waterblocks for cheap


----------



## Creator

Official release date of Titan was Feb 19th, 2013. We are almost exactly 3 months away from the 2 year anniversary (and of this thread), making Titan 21 months old. I myself bought my first one in the first week of March, a second used almost exactly 6 months later, and a third used for my X99 build that I put together a month ago. I have them all under water.


----------



## skupples

I think Titan, at least the way we run them, may just be one of the longest lasting GPUs in quite some time. A stock titan is officially slow as balls, but a 1300mhz titan? They still trade blows with the best of em'.

I'm still skipping anything maxwell though, and all signs (at least last time I looked) points towards big boy maxwell being 28nm, and TSMC 20nm definitely doesn't sound like it will EVER be stable enough for 3,000-6,000 core, high powered product. This is why I lol @ all these people thinking that 390x is going to be 20nm+HBM. i definitely think AMD will finally bring HBM to the table, which will be glorious for high-res gamers, but I just don't believe TSMC is able to produce 20nm in a capacity that AMD can afford.

PASCAL OR BUST!


----------



## djriful

TITAN is almost 2 years old, with modded BIOS. They are pretty much on par with GTX970. 

I had a friend competing with me with 3DMark11. 3DMark (new) etc.

His CPU is Core i5 but I only look at the Graphic Score. At first GTX970 stock score lower than mine but soon told him to push the clock. Now he's about 2000 points above mine in 3DMark11. and pretty par on FireStrike scores.



I would grab second TITAN if the price is right but waterblock is the problem now. End of Production.


----------



## Creator

Just search for GTX 780Ti waterblocks. It's the same reference board as the Titan (just slightly beefed up).


----------



## skupples

yes, a 400Watt 970... XD

vanilla 780, 780i, titan, & Titan Black... all of these blocks will fit Vanilla Titan.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> TITAN is almost 2 years old, with modded BIOS. They are pretty much on par with GTX970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend competing with me with 3DMark11. 3DMark (new) etc.
> 
> His CPU is Core i5 but I only look at the Graphic Score. At first GTX970 stock score lower than mine but soon told him to push the clock. Now he's about 2000 points above mine in 3DMark11. and pretty par on FireStrike scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would grab second TITAN if the price is right but waterblock is the problem now. End of Production.


With modded bios and overclocked about on par with highly overclocked 980


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thank you for the replies guys.
> 
> I have asked for help on this very thread before. Nothing worked or help received. They have been like that since new.
> 
> I have replaced the mobo, memory, cpu. Same install, windows 8.1, new drivers each time.
> 
> That picture was running Heaven Valley. Constant stuttering noted. Same with Firestrike, Heaven and gaming.
> 
> Tried Various bios's. No difference between stock, Rev.2 or Rev.3 from Occam.
> 
> PSU is a Seasonic X1250W. Two lots of custom cables, even stock cables.
> 
> Tried different SLI bridges as well.


I had really bad frame drops when I had a faulty HD .. took ages to find out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> TITAN is almost 2 years old, with modded BIOS. They are pretty much on par with GTX970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend competing with me with 3DMark11. 3DMark (new) etc.
> 
> His CPU is Core i5 but I only look at the Graphic Score. At first GTX970 stock score lower than mine but soon told him to push the clock. Now he's about 2000 points above mine in 3DMark11. and pretty par on FireStrike scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would grab second TITAN if the price is right but waterblock is the problem now. End of Production.


I have 2 x EK Titan SE Nickel Blocks / with Ek backplates

not in use anymore

btw please do not use gtx 970 and titan in the same sentence a highly modded titan will say hello to 980s
then run away with more Vram, thats from a guy who has just ordered 2 x 970s.


----------



## djriful

Now give me 1x EK TITAN SE Nickel block with Backplate. That would match my other one.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I had really bad frame drops when I had a faulty HD .. took ages to find out
> I have 2 x EK Titan SE Nickel Blocks / with Ek backplates
> 
> not in use anymore
> 
> btw please do not use gtx 970 and titan in the same sentence a highly modded titan will say hello to 980s
> then run away with more Vram, thats from a guy who has just ordered 2 x 970s.


+1
6gb vram esp with BUS and vram at say 7200mhz at high res and core OC of 1300-1400mhz , go near 4k and hello top spot







LOL

Ahh really amazing investment, yes I said investment in reference to a $1000 video card LOL

Are you not using your WB any more or not titans either? if not why?


----------



## djriful

I have problem overclocking VRAM, I can't hit above 6200-6300Mhz, it will crash.


----------



## Dyaems

Question, can a 750w PSU run two mildly-OCd vanilla Titans and a mildly OCd 4770k? I plan on buying another one next year, hoping I can score one for cheaps


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Question, can a 750w PSU run two mildly-OCd vanilla Titans and a mildly OCd 4770k? I plan on buying another one next year, hoping I can score one for cheaps


Should be enough unless you OC past 1.3v each cards and if you run a hexa core CPU.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thank you for the replies guys.
> 
> I have asked for help on this very thread before. Nothing worked or help received. They have been like that since new.
> 
> I have replaced the mobo, memory, cpu. Same install, windows 8.1, new drivers each time.
> 
> That picture was running Heaven Valley. Constant stuttering noted. Same with Firestrike, Heaven and gaming.
> 
> Tried Various bios's. No difference between stock, Rev.2 or Rev.3 from Occam.
> 
> PSU is a Seasonic X1250W. Two lots of custom cables, even stock cables.
> 
> Tried different SLI bridges as well.


People do their best, but if they don't know....they don't feel like they would be much help..

I just had a similar experience, and for me, it was a faulty SSD. I was so glad to isolate the cause...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Question, can a 750w PSU run two mildly-OCd vanilla Titans and a mildly OCd 4770k? I plan on buying another one next year, hoping I can score one for cheaps


Your x760?, yep it can do what you're asking fine.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Should be enough unless you OC past 1.3v each cards and if you run a hexa core CPU.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Your x760?, yep it can do what you're asking fine.


Thanks guys!

I was thinking before to do a custom loop to push the Titan's performance but I realized that after some point of time next year, if a Titan can drop to a similar or lower price I bought mine, then I think adding another card will give me a better value than building a custom loop.


----------



## IHAIRedsox

I own the original GTX Titan which is under XSPC Waterblock and i recently gave it a try with a mild OC.
With the stock bios i managed an OC of +165MHZ to 1202MHz rock stable in BF4, COD AW and Crysis 3. I left the VRAM clock untouched.

While the clock stays stabil @ 1202 MHz for hours in the games, it throttles down to 1167-1187 MHz area in all benchmarks like Cinebench, Valley and Heaven.
Max temps are around 55 with peaks to 58 and ambient temp of around 28 degrees Celcius.
I have the ROG Swift gsync @ display port and a 23" (1920 * 1080) IPS panel @ hdmi port attached to the card.

My questions now for the comunity:

1.) 1202MHz stable without custom bios and with no increase of the voltage beyond 1.200 - is that normal or am I extremly lucky with a good chip?
- Are the temps ok?

2.) Why rock stable and not down clocking in games which are more demanding than the benchmarks and downclocking in benchmarks? Are the 1.200 voltage to low and therefor the throtteling in benchmarks?

3.) I wanna try to go with higher clocks but after reading all the post about a custom bios I am still a bit scared. I would love to find a bios which let me reach a higher OC with higher voltage but also alows the clock to retreat when iddle. And can I do an higher OC with a new bios with Nvidia Inspector or do I NEED to have MSI Afterburner for the voltage hack.

Thanks to all for beeing a great community and huge help for me already !!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IHAIRedsox*
> 
> 1.) 1202MHz stable without custom bios and with no increase of the voltage beyond 1.200 - is that normal or am I extremly lucky with a good chip?
> - Are the temps ok?
> 
> 2.) Why rock stable and not down clocking in games which are more demanding than the benchmarks and downclocking in benchmarks? Are the 1.200 voltage to low and therefor the throtteling in benchmarks?
> 
> 3.) I wanna try to go with higher clocks but after reading all the post about a custom bios I am still a bit scared. I would love to find a bios which let me reach a higher OC with higher voltage but also alows the clock to retreat when iddle. And can I do an higher OC with a new bios with Nvidia Inspector or do I NEED to have MSI Afterburner for the voltage hack.
> 
> Thanks to all for beeing a great community and huge help for me already !!!



Slightly above average chip.
Most likely throttling due to power limit. Games are not necessarily more demanding than benchmarks, depends if you are GPU limited or CPU limited. Need custom bios to increase power limit. Dont get power limit confused with voltage, 2 different things.
Use Afterburner with Skynet bios. Its easy to do. Instructions on first page of the thread.


----------



## IHAIRedsox

Thanks for the quick reply!

skyn3t-vBios-1006

Base core clock 1006Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
Max fan speed adjustable to 100%

Or

skyn3-vBios-928

Base core clock 928Mhz
Boost Disabled
Voltage unlocked 1.212v
Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
Max fan speed adjustable to 100%

which one to choose?

Boost Disabled means no down clocking in idle, right?


----------



## dattmp

Hi everyone. I'm new here, so please be gentle.

This thread is 2616 pages long, so it's a lot to sift through, so I'd appreciate some quick help here.

I'd like to watercool my titan, as it's making loud noises.

FWIW, according to my old e-mail receipt from N3wegg, I have a 'EVGA 06G-P4-2791-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP, SLI Ready Video Card'
Which watercooler would be best for me? Any other advice on tweaks?

Thanks in advance. This community seems pretty legit


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dattmp*
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm new here, so please be gentle.
> 
> This thread is 2616 pages long, so it's a lot to sift through, so I'd appreciate some quick help here.
> 
> I'd like to watercool my titan, as it's making loud noises.
> 
> FWIW, according to my old e-mail receipt from N3wegg, I have a 'EVGA 06G-P4-2791-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP, SLI Ready Video Card'
> Which watercooler would be best for me? Any other advice on tweaks?
> 
> Thanks in advance. This community seems pretty legit


do you have a loop set up already? Do you want just the waterblock for the titan? If so go for whatever you can get your hands on at this point, especially EK or XSPC blocks. Most are out of productions these days...Looks like PPC still have some blocks and options available but no EK or XSPC block there. I would probably go bitspower from that selection. You can always try to find an EK block for titan/780 used on ebay or here at ocn.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IHAIRedsox*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-1006
> 
> Base core clock 1006Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> Or
> 
> skyn3-vBios-928
> 
> Base core clock 928Mhz
> Boost Disabled
> Voltage unlocked 1.212v
> Default power target 350W with 125% slide = 439w
> Max fan speed adjustable to 100%
> 
> which one to choose?
> 
> Boost Disabled means no down clocking in idle, right?


Both are same, it's just the default clock one is higher and other is lower. Some TITAN cannot handle 1006Mhz at 1.212v at start.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Both are same, it's just the default clock one is higher and other is lower. Some TITAN cannot handle 1006Mhz at 1.212v at start.


I think the 928 is meant for air and the 1006 is for water


----------



## Creator

FrozenCPU still has a bunch of XSPC blocks : http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22286/ex-blc-1592/XSPC_Razor_GTX_Titan_780_780_Ti_Full_Coverage_VGA_Block_V2_-_Reference_Design.html

EK as well : http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=P4nUknPU&searchspec=ek+gtx+titan&go.x=0&go.y=0

They're all labeled 780 Ti but also compatible with the 780 and Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> do you have a loop set up already? Do you want just the waterblock for the titan? If so go for whatever you can get your hands on at this point, especially EK or XSPC blocks. Most are out of productions these days...Looks like PPC still have some blocks and options available but no EK or XSPC block there. I would probably go bitspower from that selection. You can always try to find an EK block for titan/780 used on ebay or here at ocn.


These are the ones I use myself : http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22129/ex-blc-1580/EK_GeForce_780_GTX_Ti_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_-_Nickel.html#blank

They have been fantastic.









If you do go EK you also want these back plates : http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21974/ex-blc-1576/EK_GTX_Titan_780_780_Ti_770_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_Backplate_-_Black.html


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Both are same, it's just the default clock one is higher and other is lower. Some TITAN cannot handle 1006Mhz at 1.212v at start.


all but to worst titans can easily most hit about 1100-1176 or so at 1.21v stock bios


----------



## dpoverlord

Titans are still good, I am down from 3 to one and waiting on the Titan 2 Eagerly. I will be jumping on it


----------



## ahnafakeef

Guys, what's the difference between the normal and half-refresh rate modes of Adaptive vSync? And is it the best solution to get the maximum number of frames at any instant without exceeding the refresh rate limit of the screen?

Also, I'm getting tearing in Unity with in-game vSync turned off but Adaptive vSync turned on. How do I fix this?


----------



## skupples

Half is half your refresh rate. IE 30 fps with 60 fps monitor. Adaptive is supposed to only kick in when nearing your cap, but I've never found it to be very effectivr.

Sparce is also half rate cap.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I want to grab some XSPC razor blocks so bad. This build was supposed to be my first watercooling build but right after I bought the hardware I had to fix my truck and then once I had the money I got lazy about the watercooling thing. I guess instead of getting the 2 blocks and all the supporting fittings and what not, I should just wait for the next Titan or whatever.

What EK FC SLI bridge do I use if I have 1 slot in between my cards? I have the Maximus 5 Hero board with the Cards in the red slots so there is a space, I think it is 1 slots, well maybe 2. damnit I wish I was at home to check lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Half is half your refresh rate. IE 30 fps with 60 fps monitor. Adaptive is supposed to only kick in when nearing your cap, but I've never found it to be very effectivr.
> 
> Sparce is also half rate cap.


It's not effective if the game always average around 40-50fps. But if you have a game some area does 140+ FPS then some spot drop dead to 43fps. Adaptive-VSync comes into play.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Half is half your refresh rate. IE 30 fps with 60 fps monitor. Adaptive is supposed to only kick in when nearing your cap, but I've never found it to be very effectivr.
> 
> Sparce is also half rate cap.


Thanks.

I am getting tearing in FC4 without in-game vSync even when adaptive vSync is enabled. And I can't use in-game vSync because for some reason triple buffering isn't working an as such the FPS is stuck at 30 at all times.

What are the possible solutions to this problem?


----------



## djriful

FC4, VSync On on the first section, then you go into your Advanced setting, turn on Normal Vsync and Triple Buffer enabled.

It works for me,


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Titans are still good, I am down from 3 to one and *waiting on the Titan 2* Eagerly. I will be jumping on it


+100.
They cannot come soon enough. As Obi wan said..."Patients!"


----------



## mossberg385t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> +100.
> They cannot come soon enough. As Obi wan said..."Patients!"


I just want Titan 2s to some so used vanilla titans and blacks will show up again

All I see are tumble weeds and my vanilla is lonely


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I am getting tearing in FC4 without in-game vSync even when adaptive vSync is enabled. And I can't use in-game vSync because for some reason triple buffering isn't working an as such the FPS is stuck at 30 at all times.
> 
> What are the possible solutions to this problem?


Make sure you went into the advanced settings & enabled Triple buffering from there. If its not working (not positive how you could or couldn't tell) then force Triple Buffering via MSI-AB.

Also, make sure Nvidia Control Panel is set to "Use game settings" or w/e it is.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mossberg385t*
> 
> I just want Titan 2s to some so used vanilla titans and blacks will show up again
> 
> All I see are tumble weeds and my vanilla is lonely


Heh:

Waiting to see of the Titan II does come out: best time for me would be Jan-Feb timeframe, sell the two Original's for the price of a new Single Titan II, and buy a second to go with. If, and it is a BIG if, it has the level of performance increase of the 980 as the original had over the 680, there is a few more years I won't have to buy new cards.


----------



## skupples

I'm waiting for Titan III! I don't think we'll ever actually see a product branded "Titan II" but we will definitely see Nvidia release true flagship GPUs, this is evident by them following the Kepler cycle w/ Maxwell.

Either way...

PASCAL OR BUST... unless AMD woos me with the 390x.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm waiting for Titan III! I don't think we'll ever actually see a product branded "Titan II" but we will definitely see Nvidia release true flagship GPUs, this is evident by them following the Kepler cycle w/ Maxwell.
> 
> Either way...
> 
> PASCAL OR BUST... unless AMD woos me with the 390x.


Stay strong, Skuppy. Pascal (or whatever that gets Denver) or bust it is!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> FC4, VSync On on the first section, then you go into your Advanced setting, turn on Normal Vsync and Triple Buffer enabled.
> 
> It works for me,


Done. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Make sure you went into the advanced settings & enabled Triple buffering from there. If its not working (not positive how you could or couldn't tell) then force Triple Buffering via MSI-AB.
> 
> Also, make sure Nvidia Control Panel is set to "Use game settings" or w/e it is.


Without TB, frames are supposed to come down to 30 once it drops below 60. What are the intervals that the FPS settles at when TB works properly?

I inferred that TB wasn't working because when I had vSync disabled FPS was near about 50 but when I enabled it the FPS dropped straight to a stable 30. Not sure if I should have considered some other variable when concluding this though.

Thanks.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PASCAL OR BUST... unless AMD woos me with the 390x.


AMD would need some very nice candles and some soft music to woo me into getting the 390x


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> AMD would need some very nice candles and some soft music to woo me into getting the 390x


HBM is pretty sexy for people seeking high res gaming... It won't do a damn thing for all the people still stuck on 1080P, but it will sure help it sell.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> HBM is pretty sexy for people seeking high res gaming... It won't do a damn thing for all the people still stuck on 1080P, but it will sure help it sell.


39in curved 4k Gsync/Free-sync monitor on DP1.3!! Bring it!!!


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Why doesn't nvidia have HBM?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 39in curved 4k Gsync/Free-sync monitor on DP1.3!! Bring it!!!


Yes please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Why doesn't nvidia have HBM?


They do, they just don't seto have a fancy name outside of 3D memory.


----------



## Creator

What are these potential VRAM issues people now speak with of FC4? I don't get it...


----------



## djriful

FC4, sometime VRAM goes up to 3GB and stop there. At some point it goes up to 4GB.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What are these potential VRAM issues people now speak with of FC4? I don't get it...


not really sure. FC4 VRAM usage is lower than previous "next gen" AAA titles.

People are just looking for any external reason to explain away the issues with stutter, buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut my Titans barely break 3GB, and i still stutttterrrr, and the stutter gets worse the lower my settings GO. I however have noticed that the game pegs core 3 @ 99%, which might be where some of the stutter is coming from. Core 3 pegged @ 99% on a 4.8 giggle 3930k = must be time to go to haswell-E !


----------



## Silent Scone

Works pretty swimmingly on 3 980GTX 1440p and 4x MSAA. 8 actually too works ok lol. With 4x think the most I saw was around 3.5GB

It does look good in places but shows its age in others. Ive found recent driver builds for SLI have been drowned with stutter anyway, and poor scaling. Not sure what Nvdia are playing at of late.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Works pretty swimmingly on 3 980GTX 1440p and 4x MSAA. 8 actually too works ok lol. With 4x think the most I saw was around 3.5GB
> 
> It does look good in places but shows its age in others. Ive found recent driver builds for SLI have been drowned with stutter anyway, and poor scaling. Not sure what Nvdia are playing at of late.


yeah idk man, stutter seems to be a growing issue for SLi / SLi + Surround. It's getting really annoying. So annoying that i'm convinced THEY think they can just ignore it due to G-sync, which easily resolves latency based, & texture streaming based frame variance stutter.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 39in curved 4k Gsync/Free-sync monitor on DP1.3!! Bring it!!!


This sucker will do just fine for me:



-Phillips 40" 4k display
-Display Port 1.2 and Mini Display Port connectivity
-VA panel with 170 degree viewing angle
-60Hz refresh rate (that is usable due to the DP connectors)
-$870
-Available mid-December

CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!

http://4k.com/news/philips-releases-new-40-inch-4k-monitor-4040/


----------



## Professional

Just an aside question as i didn't follow long time ago, which is stronger or better performance, 1 Titan card [older version] or 1 980 card? I am not talking about SLi or dual or multiple, i am just asking 1 to 1 comparison.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Just an aside question as i didn't follow long time ago, which is stronger or better performance, 1 Titan card [older version] or 1 980 card? I am not talking about SLi or dual or multiple, i am just asking 1 to 1 comparison.


Titan and 980 is pretty much clock for clock imo. Since the 980 gets over 1500Mhz most of the time 24/7, that's the one to go with. This is in gaming though. Work station capabilities, the Titan excels by a huge margin.


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Titan and 980 is pretty much clock for clock imo. Since the 980 gets over 1500Mhz most of the time 24/7, that's the one to go with. This is in gaming though. Work station capabilities, the Titan excels by a huge margin.


I see, this is the answer i really like.

So in/for gaming what is the main factor in graphics card? and you said work station capabilities, how that Titan excels other cards such as 980, in which way?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Mr. Skupples, I was wondering what TIM you have on your Titans right now. I am about to reTIM mine and I was wondering how well it is holding up. Also as I search, I thought you had the XSPC waterblocks on your Titans.


----------



## ImperialOne

I recommend GELID GC Extreme thermal compound.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Mr. Skupples, I was wondering what TIM you have on your Titans right now. I am about to reTIM mine and I was wondering how well it is holding up. Also as I search, I thought you had the XSPC waterblocks on your Titans.


i'm running all copper EK short blocks. I was using Cool Labs Liquid Ultra, then noticed it didn't get along with pure copper. Switched to PK3, noticed ~3C increase, across all three units, so went back to CLU, the galium eating the copper, no big deal.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hello my fellow Titan holders, I have loved the day I joined the Titan team 1 1/2 years later this thread single handedly made me spend 4k to find out my great system only took 3 titans, to selling mine and finding out that I broke Even.

So my black friday slight upgrade craze came on, and I thought I would be going broke upgrade... Well as we know there are no new titans and the 980 / new revamped Titan Black 2(my way of calling their new upcoming release) is a joke....

So what to do, I have a slight problem I posted in another thread since I cant get my Creative Omni to to give me the option to "*Balance the Volume*" so I figured I would upgrade.

Would love your guys input on new speakers:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1526322/upgrade-from-logitech-z523-speakers-with-balance-control/0_70

It's a bit Off Topic but whom else would I ask but other than my fellow *HARD CORE* enthusiasts:thumb:







Would really appreciate the input since I just spent the last 5 hrs trying to get the balance function work.

Sorry for the ladies but down in the big city its beneficial to put the sound to one speaker for those "special occasions" 

Love you guys, and sorry for the inebriated message have been up since 8am yesterday... Occam Twins... Port.... Christmas Market adventure coming!


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> So in/for gaming what is the main factor in graphics card? and you said work station capabilities, how that Titan excels other cards such as 980, in which way?


Having more VRAM and DP capability is beneficial. With more VRAM you can run larger tasks, and with DP you will have better accuracy. That's really what you're looking for out of a workstation. Sometimes SP vs DP won't matter, and SP may be sufficient for your task. But if you're doing a final production run on anything, you're probably going to use DP anyway.

It's almost like in real life, from physics, we have equations that work well to describe the macro world around us (single precision) but as you shrink down and get more fine, they start to break down, and then require better (double precision) equations to be correct. Ok, that's not the perfect analogy but same thing applies in my engineering simulations. Coarse mesh = SP is sufficient, where as fine mesh I start to see the computer round off errors show up in SP vs DP calculations. It doesn't change the result too dramatically though.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Just an aside question as i didn't follow long time ago, which is stronger or better performance, 1 Titan card [older version] or 1 980 card? I am not talking about SLi or dual or multiple, i am just asking 1 to 1 comparison.


As Mrtooshort eloquently answered already, the 980 and Titan are very similar in terms of raw performance potential (of course the 980 has big advantages in temperature and power efficiency as is to be expected). Another factor to consider when comparing gaming/benching scenarios is game/bench specific. For example, the Titan does far better in the Unigine benches than the 980 does while Maxwell cleans Kepler's clock in the Futuremark benches. In general, I typically recommend Maxwell for new, single-GPU builds as it really is a great card with lots of OC potential and low temps/power usage but I just don't see the 980 as a good "upgrade option from things like GK110 or even Hawaii cards. Just not impressive enough performance to justify the expense in my opinion.

As Mrtooshort already mentioned, this supposes that gaming is your only concern. There are other applications where Titan with its 6GB of VRAM can be beneficial.


----------



## stxe34

imo if you are gaming at 4k the titan/titan black will be better as most games require 4gb+ of vram to run smooth. farcry 4 generally runs over 5gb at 4k.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Just an aside question as i didn't follow long time ago, which is stronger or better performance, 1 Titan card [older version] or 1 980 card? I am not talking about SLi or dual or multiple, i am just asking 1 to 1 comparison.


As of now 980 definitely trumps Titan in terms of gaming performance as it has much higher clocks. If you can find a golden Titan maybe that will be a different case...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> As of now 980 definitely trumps Titan in terms of gaming performance as it has much higher clocks. If you can find a golden Titan maybe that will be a different case...


Comparing clocks across entirely separate GPU / architecture is a big no no. There are scenario where both are preferable. As much as I think GM204 is an amazing piece of kit for it's efficiency and clock scaling, what with making my room cooler when pushing 144 fps over three cards







, I would not want to return to 4K using them.

That is still very much Titans domain if you want to make sure you can run full whistles and bells. In fact there will be certain situations even on Titan where pairing high AA with max detail will result in buffer overflow. However for 1080, 1440p the 980GTX is pretty ample. Again, there are even a few instances at 1440p and 1600p where the 4GB on the 980 will stack up.

There used to be some accuracy behind the argument of old, "2GB is ample", but consoles are not bound by memory any more, not nearly as much as they used to be. These days, we very much do need more VRAM.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Comparing clocks across entirely separate GPU / architecture is a big no no. There are scenario where both are preferable. As much as I think GM204 is an amazing piece of kit for it's efficiency and clock scaling, what with making my room cooler when pushing 144 fps over three cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I would not want to return to 4K using them.
> 
> That is still very much Titans domain if you want to make sure you can run full whistles and bells. In fact there will be certain situations even on Titan where pairing high AA with max detail will result in buffer overflow. However for 1080, 1440p the 980GTX is pretty ample. Again, there are even a few instances at 1440p and 1600p where the 4GB on the 980 will stack up.


What I mean is that currently the 980 can surpass Titan's gaming performance is because of its higher clocks. Without going 1.2GHz and beyond, 980 will not be on par with Titan in gaming performance.


----------



## stxe34

i have 4 titan blacks with a mild overclock and they generally push around 100fps on most games on ultra. the exceptions being fc4 and crysis 3 running around 80fps. aa is still needed but generally only fxaa, smaa or msaax2, the others dont really make a visual difference.


----------



## Evange

The only reason why I dislike the new Maxwell series is that they are still using 256 bit memory interface. With so much advancement they should at least be using 384 bit or even 512 bit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well that's a minefield in itself as a 'golden' Titan is a different ball game to a golden Titan Black. Titan Blacks better VR circuitry and maturer silicon can net you 1300 core at 1.2v if you're lucky. I don't really condone (and this is purely my 10c) people who compare relative performance with an original Titan running on 1.3v or some times over.

For the sake of argument, a reference 980GTX not limited by temperature will boost on factory clocks to around 1215. I can't recall how a Titan would perform at these clocks in comparison, but I'm fairly sure the 980 would still trump it even then.

Or you could simply compare it to EVGAs reference SC which is factory clocked at a BASE of 1240mhz, boosting to well over 1300 core right out of the box. Case in point, you'd need to have a pretty ace Titan!

The memory bus argument is very much an armchair one as I don't think many users understand when an application is truly bandwidth starved. In real world testing outside of benchmarks I've yet to see any gains where overclocking the 980s VRAM heavily results in a substantial gain. I think GK110 is just better at higher resolutions frankly, but again that is just my 10c


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well that's a minefield in itself as a 'golden' Titan is a different ball game to a golden Titan Black. Titan Blacks better VR circuitry and maturer silicon can net you 1300 core at 1.2v if you're lucky. I don't really condone (and this is purely my 10c) people who compare relative performance with an original Titan running on 1.3v or some times over.
> 
> For the sake of argument, a reference 980GTX not limited by temperature will boost on factory clocks to around 1215. I can't recall how a Titan would perform at these clocks in comparison, but I'm fairly sure the 980 would still trump it even then.
> 
> Or you could simply compare it to EVGAs reference SC which is factory clocked at a BASE of 1240mhz, boosting to well over 1300 core right out of the box. Case in point, you'd need to have a pretty ace Titan!
> 
> The memory bus argument is very much an armchair one as I don't think many users understand when an application is truly bandwidth starved. In real world testing outside of benchmarks I've yet to see any gains where overclocking the 980s VRAM heavily results in a substantial gain. I think GK110 is just better at higher resolutions frankly, but again that is just my 10c


hows them 980s treating you btw?

I have picked up 2 970s for mega cheap going to test them out soon


----------



## Silent Scone

Truthfully, same crap different day. But there are more perks than most people let on in terms of power efficiency. Running 3 Titan Blacks at 1.212v and 144 fps is still a lot of energy to expel and that heat has to go somewhere. These barely break a sweat unleashed at those frame rates in comparison, so the loop isn't dumping half as much heat into the room.

Plus, they are definitely quicker







. Although I don't blame any Titan owners for playing the waiting game.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well that's a minefield in itself as a 'golden' Titan is a different ball game to a golden Titan Black. Titan Blacks better VR circuitry and maturer silicon can net you 1300 core at 1.2v if you're lucky. I don't really condone (and this is purely my 10c) people who compare relative performance with an original Titan running on 1.3v or some times over.
> 
> For the sake of argument, a reference 980GTX not limited by temperature will boost on factory clocks to around 1215. I can't recall how a Titan would perform at these clocks in comparison, but I'm fairly sure the 980 would still trump it even then.
> 
> Or you could simply compare it to EVGAs reference SC which is factory clocked at a BASE of 1240mhz, boosting to well over 1300 core right out of the box. Case in point, you'd need to have a pretty ace Titan!
> 
> The memory bus argument is very much an armchair one as I don't think many users understand when an application is truly bandwidth starved. In real world testing outside of benchmarks I've yet to see any gains where overclocking the 980s VRAM heavily results in a substantial gain. I think GK110 is just better at higher resolutions frankly, but again that is just my 10c


From what I've seen, the 980 typically needs +200-300MHz on Titan/780Ti to beat it in most applications. So the fact that it comes stock boosting to 1300MHz means that at stock it is roughly similar in performance to a stock Titan (stock as in with the skyn3t bios anyway). To beat a 1300MHz Titan the 980 needs a stratospheric 1500+MHz and even then we are only talking 10-15% faster in most situations. Again just from my observations...


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Truthfully, same crap different day. But there are more perks than most people let on in terms of power efficiency. Running 3 Titan Blacks at 1.212v and 144 fps is still a lot of energy to expel and that heat has to go somewhere. These barely break a sweat unleashed at those frame rates in comparison, so the loop isn't dumping half as much heat into the room.
> 
> Plus, they are definitely quicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although I don't blame any Titan owners for playing the waiting game.


It's late November. The extra heat keeps my room nice and warm for the next few months.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> i have 4 titan blacks with a mild overclock and they generally push around 100fps on most games on ultra. the exceptions being fc4 and crysis 3 running around 80fps. aa is still needed but generally only fxaa, smaa or msaax2, the others dont really make a visual difference.


What resolution are you running?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> From what I've seen, the 980 typically needs +200-300MHz on Titan/780Ti to beat it in most applications. So the fact that it comes stock boosting to 1300MHz means that at stock it is roughly similar in performance to a stock Titan (stock as in with the skyn3t bios anyway). To beat a 1300MHz Titan the 980 needs a stratospheric 1500+MHz and even then we are only talking 10-15% faster in most situations. Again just from my observations...


Comparing clocks across architectures again









1300 core on a Titan isn't _easy_, 1500 core on a 980 is

And I'm pretty sure 1300 core on a 980 is quicker than a stock Titan, not sure why you would think otherwise

lol @Evange editing his post because I hadn't quoted his point.

Lame


----------



## TriSk3L

There is not BIOS for Titan black?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriSk3L*
> 
> There is not BIOS for Titan black?


Sure there is, what card do you have? (model / AIB)


----------



## TriSk3L

An MSI Titan black. AIB? what is it? (i'm french







)


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Comparing clocks across architectures again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1300 core on a Titan isn't _easy_, 1500 core on a 980 is
> 
> And I'm pretty sure 1300 core on a 980 is quicker than a stock Titan, not sure why you would think otherwise
> 
> lol @Evange editing his post because I hadn't quoted his point.
> 
> Lame


The reason Eric and MrTooShort are refering to clock speeds is to compare max performance of OC 980 vs OC Titan. Not sure why you would think otherwise.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The memory bus argument is very much an armchair one as I don't think many users understand when an application is truly bandwidth starved. In real world testing outside of benchmarks I've yet to see any gains where overclocking the 980s VRAM heavily results in a substantial gain. I think GK110 is just better at higher resolutions frankly, but again that is just my 10c


Please dont believe the Nvidia hype that they limited the bus bandwidth to 256 bit on Maxwell because they made this massive leap in memory architecture. Sure they made some small improvements, but in the end its all about the money.

If an application is not bottlenecked by the memory then you will see no performance gains, and you clearly do with the 980. So yes there is a bottleneck on the 256bit bus, in real world gaming.

Dont forget the core on Maxwell has more OCing headroom compared to its memory. Most 980s memory can only OC to 7.7-7.8Ghz from a stock 7Ghz in which Nvidia is already pushing the limits of GDDR5 which is only around a 10-11% clock gain. Compared to the core OCs of around 1500Mhz, which is around 20-24% clock gains compared to stock clocks. Hence why you see more performance gains on the core. But this also depends on how the game is coded and the users setup.



Also why i have a hard time believing that Nvidia will release a 8GB vram GTX 980. 8GB will be starved trying to push that much memory through that tiny bus.

Im hoping Nvidia doesnt skimp out and gives us 512bit on Big Maxwell.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The reason Eric and MrTooShort are refering to clock speeds is to compare max performance of OC 980 vs OC Titan. Not sure why you would think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont believe the Nvidia hype that they limited the bus bandwidth to 256 bit on Maxwell because they made this massive leap in memory architecture. Sure they made some small improvements, but in the end its all about the money.
> 
> If an application is not bottlenecked by the memory then you will see no performance gains, and you clearly do with the 980. So yes there is a bottleneck on the 256bit bus, in real world gaming.
> 
> Dont forget the core on Maxwell has more OCing headroom compared to its memory. Most 980s memory can only OC to 7.7-7.8Ghz from a stock 7Ghz in which Nvidia is already pushing the limits of GDDR5 which is only around a 10-11% clock gain. Compared to the core OCs of around 1500Mhz, which is around 20-24% clock gains compared to stock clocks. Hence why you see more performance gains on the core. But this also depends on how the game is coded and the users setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Also why i have a hard time believing that Nvidia will release a 8GB vram GTX 980. 8GB will be starved trying to push that much memory through that tiny bus.
> 
> Im hoping Nvidia doesnt skimp out and gives us 512bit on Big Maxwell.


I totally agree with you! Hopefully they get 512 bit out soon and I'll go 4k! I've been tempted to go the red camp but AMD drivers really put me off...the last Radeon card I had was HD6950.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quick question for anyone who might know. I was wondering if anyone who has EK short waterblocks bothers with using backplates on their cards.


----------



## TriSk3L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriSk3L*
> 
> An MSI Titan black. AIB? what is it? (i'm french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


And me? quick question, no BIOS skynet for Titan black? My graphic car is an standard MSI (GPU at 889mhz).


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It's late November. The extra heat keeps my room nice and warm for the next few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What resolution are you running?


4k


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The reason Eric and MrTooShort are refering to clock speeds is to compare max performance of OC 980 vs OC Titan. Not sure why you would think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont believe the Nvidia hype that they limited the bus bandwidth to 256 bit on Maxwell because they made this massive leap in memory architecture. Sure they made some small improvements, but in the end its all about the money.
> 
> If an application is not bottlenecked by the memory then you will see no performance gains, and you clearly do with the 980. So yes there is a bottleneck on the 256bit bus, in real world gaming.
> 
> Dont forget the core on Maxwell has more OCing headroom compared to its memory. Most 980s memory can only OC to 7.7-7.8Ghz from a stock 7Ghz in which Nvidia is already pushing the limits of GDDR5 which is only around a 10-11% clock gain. Compared to the core OCs of around 1500Mhz, which is around 20-24% clock gains compared to stock clocks. Hence why you see more performance gains on the core. But this also depends on how the game is coded and the users setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Also why i have a hard time believing that Nvidia will release a 8GB vram GTX 980. 8GB will be starved trying to push that much memory through that tiny bus.
> 
> Im hoping Nvidia doesnt skimp out and gives us 512bit on Big Maxwell.


The same gains can be seen by overclocking GK110. So without trying to sound obtuse, you're basically proving my armchair comment.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1351?vs=1060

Doesn't seem particually starved here, incremental gains can been seen across both architectures by increasing the memory speed, that does not indicate either are bandwidth starved. That isn't the same thing. You seem to be mistaking my points for defending Nvidias memory optimisation claims, more bandwidth is always going to be better than less. But it's very much a grey area for everyone commenting including myself. Firestrike Ultra is very much memory intensive, yet the 980 absolutely rips Gk110 a new proverbial, so maybe a re-think is required when simply looking at the bus width and claiming something is crippled. This is just _one_ aspect.

On the flip side it does come down to one thing and that is money, they will have had an outlook on foundry production and when accountingfor yielding and various manufacturing costs eventually the end result is that there are cut backs. Arguably ones that they can afford not to make in Nvidia's case, but basically on a technical level there is no reason to not feed GK204 with a bigger memory bus other than what is printed on the project cost timesheet that's probably been put together by someone who doesn't give a rats arse what you or I want from a GPU. Cynical but true


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Quick question for anyone who might know. I was wondering if anyone who has EK short waterblocks bothers with using backplates on their cards.


I do.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I do.


What back plates do you have? It looks like there is some fitment issues with some backplates that people usually get some slightly longer screws


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> What back plates do you have? It looks like there is some fitment issues with some backplates that people usually get some slightly longer screws


I have the regular ek backplate. you can check on the primo build log in my sig. It is also on the chessboard build but since it is an inverted atx you can not really see the backplate. The only thing is I have to add a small screw and a lock nut on the edge of the card.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Quick question for anyone who might know. I was wondering if anyone who has EK short waterblocks bothers with using backplates on their cards.


Yes I do!

i've also done buck wild with it.

I have thermal pads covering the rears of the VRMs... Can't remember the thickness though... I want to say 1.5MM or thicker.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes I do!
> 
> i've also done buck wild with it.
> 
> I have thermal pads covering the rears of the VRMs... Can't remember the thickness though... I want to say 1.5MM or thicker.


it was indeed 1.5 mm for the back of the vrm area. Did the same in my blocks/backplates.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Comparing clocks across architectures again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1300 core on a Titan isn't _easy_, 1500 core on a 980 is
> 
> And I'm pretty sure 1300 core on a 980 is quicker than a stock Titan, not sure why you would think otherwise
> 
> lol @Evange editing his post because I hadn't quoted his point.
> 
> Lame


I wasn't comparing clocks across architectures. From what I've seen the 980 typically tops out around 1600MHz and the Titan tops out around 1300MHz and at those speeds the performance difference between the two is negligible. And I have yet to even see a Titan that COULDN'T do 1300MHz with unlocked voltage...


----------



## skupples

but titan is sucking 400W when @ 1300 giggles.


----------



## jameyscott

Hey guys, I've been given a broken Titan and I think I've found the culprit of the issue. It does turn on and turn the GeForce GTX logo on, but I get no display symbol. Anyway, it looks like a chip on the back has gone to the way side and I believe that is causing the issue. It says 470 e2d on the chip and there are three of them right on the back of the GPU chip. Could that be the cause of my issue, and would replacing that potentially fix the card? A picture is worth a 1000 words, so if you''d like one to better see what I'm talking about, please let me know.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been given a broken Titan and I think I've found the culprit of the issue. It does turn on and turn the GeForce GTX logo on, but I get no display symbol. Anyway, it looks like a chip on the back has gone to the way side and I believe that is causing the issue. It says 470 e2d on the chip and there are three of them right on the back of the GPU chip. Could that be the cause of my issue, and would replacing that potentially fix the card? A picture is worth a 1000 words, so if you''d like one to better see what I'm talking about, please let me know.


Very technical picture required


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes I do!
> 
> i've also done buck wild with it.
> 
> I have thermal pads covering the rears of the VRMs... Can't remember the thickness though... I want to say 1.5MM or thicker.


Does the backplate really make that much of a difference? I hear a lot of word both ways. I was going to try and make the EVGA backplate work with these EK short blocks if I could. Just seems like I need slightly longer screws but I didn't want to change to many variables if I do not have to.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Comparing clocks across architectures again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1300 core on a Titan isn't easy,* 1500 core on a 980 is
> 
> And I'm pretty sure 1300 core on a 980 is quicker than a stock Titan, not sure why you would think otherwise
> 
> lol @Evange editing his post because I hadn't quoted his point.
> 
> Lame


1300 under water with Skyn3t Bios is very doable. not hard at all.

unless a reference 980 can do 1500 on air with stock bios, I say Eric's post had a good point.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1300 under water with Skyn3t Bios is very doable. not hard at all.
> 
> unless a reference 980 can do 1500 on air with stock bios, I say Eric's post had a good point.


It can. I have three. They all do 1500 on air. I also had 3 Titan Blacks, leave alone original Titans, only two would do 1300 core, and not with any kind of 24/7 stability. As I said in my original post, I don't really consider 1.3v+ through a reference Titan comparable


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Does the backplate really make that much of a difference? I hear a lot of word both ways. I was going to try and make the EVGA backplate work with these EK short blocks if I could. Just seems like I need slightly longer screws but I didn't want to change to many variables if I do not have to.


doubtful, but padding it up & what not allows you to pull heat away, but like anything else NEEEEEDS some air flow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It can. I have three. They all do 1500 on air. I also had 3 Titan Blacks, leave alone original Titans, only two would do 1300 core, and not with any kind of 24/7 stability. As I said in my original post, I don't really consider 1.3v+ through a reference Titan comparable


Comparable...

You must define your topics better than.

See, we have two worlds here.

us, and everyone else.

Us = we do w/e we can for MOAR POWA, thus pumping 1.3V through a vanilla titan is completely plausible.

if this was a debate of everyone else, you wouldn't be discussing overclocks beyond ~100mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been given a broken Titan and I think I've found the culprit of the issue. It does turn on and turn the GeForce GTX logo on, but I get no display symbol. Anyway, it looks like a chip on the back has gone to the way side and I believe that is causing the issue. It says 470 e2d on the chip and there are three of them right on the back of the GPU chip. Could that be the cause of my issue, and would replacing that potentially fix the card? A picture is worth a 1000 words, so if you''d like one to better see what I'm talking about, please let me know.


Is it EVGA? If so, send it back. They'll even cross ship you a new one, IF you have $999 on hand, if not, you gotta send it back first... If its never been registered, then you could register, wait a few days, and get a mostly free crossship.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Very technical picture required


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> doubtful, but padding it up & what not allows you to pull heat away, but like anything else NEEEEEDS some air flow.
> Comparable...
> 
> You must define your topics better than.
> 
> See, we have two worlds here.
> 
> us, and everyone else.
> 
> Us = we do w/e we can for MOAR POWA, thus pumping 1.3V through a vanilla titan is completely plausible.
> 
> if this was a debate of everyone else, you wouldn't be discussing overclocks beyond ~100mhz.
> Is it EVGA? If so, send it back. They'll even cross ship you a new one, IF you have $999 on hand, if not, you gotta send it back first... If its never been registered, then you could register, wait a few days, and get a mostly free crossship.


Sadly it is not an EVGA card. No clue who it is from since there are no stickers on the back. The broken 780 I received is an EVGA one, and will definitely be RMAing that card in the near future.



Best I can get with my phone at the moment. As you can see, the top left one is all but destroyed. I'm hoping to replace that to fix the card. Nothing else on the card looks damaged. If not, it'll look great on my wall, which was it's original purpose.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> doubtful, but padding it up & what not allows you to pull heat away, but like anything else NEEEEEDS some air flow.
> Comparable...


Thanks man. I probably will just have a couple fans point at the cards then and forget about the backplate. You have been a tremendous help Mr. Skupples I really appreciate it!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sadly it is not an EVGA card. No clue who it is from since there are no stickers on the back. The broken 780 I received is an EVGA one, and will definitely be RMAing that card in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can get with my phone at the moment. As you can see, the top left one is all but destroyed. I'm hoping to replace that to fix the card. Nothing else on the card looks damaged. If not, it'll look great on my wall, which was it's original purpose.


hmm... That shouldn't be tooo hard with decent soldering skills. Know any engineers or the like? Would be a quick & fun project for them. The desoldering is going to likely be harder than the re-application.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Thanks man. I probably will just have a couple fans point at the cards then and forget about the backplate. You have been a tremendous help Mr. Skupples I really appreciate it!


No problem!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... That shouldn't be tooo hard with decent soldering skills. Know any engineers or the like? Would be a quick & fun project for them. The desoldering is going to likely be harder than the re-application.
> No problem!


Don't know anyone. I was probably jut going to bake the card to loosen up the solder to remove it. Just need to find the part to try this out. Like I said, it's a dead card with no warranty, so I don't care if it is damaged further.


----------



## Dyaems

You can ask people in the forum who are good with soldering to have that fixed for you









You still need to find the part and pay for the service, but still cheaper than $999. Or just put it inside a frame for display like I plan to do with my Titans when it dies.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Does the backplate really make that much of a difference? I hear a lot of word both ways. I was going to try and make the EVGA backplate work with these EK short blocks if I could. Just seems like I need slightly longer screws but I didn't want to change to many variables if I do not have to.


No need for longer screws mate. I installed the backplate using the default given screws. It does make a difference I would say the backplate with the pad on the vrm area. If you search around March this year in this thread I report the difference in temps (using external 10 ohms probes) in the area.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> No need for longer screws mate. I installed the backplate using the default given screws. It does make a difference I would say the backplate with the pad on the vrm area. If you search around March this year in this thread I report the difference in temps (using external 10 ohms probes) in the area.


Thanks Mr. Gabrielzm! I will see how easy this turns out to be.


----------



## Asus11

sending my gtx 970s back, eyeing up a cheapish gtx titan vanila... still have my blocks so might cop..

these 970s have been the worst experience I have ever had with Nvidia. -.-


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sending my gtx 970s back, eyeing up a cheapish gtx titan vanila... still have my blocks so might cop..
> 
> these 970s have been the worst experience I have ever had with Nvidia. -.-


Really? BIOS issues or something? What brand as well? A friend of mine bought a single EVGA 970 I think one of the SC models and I haven't heard him complain. Yet again he is now a power user like us folks


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Really? BIOS issues or something? What brand as well? A friend of mine bought a single EVGA 970 I think one of the SC models and I haven't heard him complain. Yet again he is now a power user like us folks


not sure but if you check evga forums theres loads of people complaining about the gtx 970 SC ACX 2.0

random cut outs while gaming, black screens, power cuts etc etc

used old drivers .. used new drivers..

no difference


----------



## roamin

anyone able to help me out here, i have done the OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE and followed it to the T. I'm running the skynet bios revision 2.

i now have up to 1.3v in AB so its working! if i put 1.25v on AB it sits on 1.275 due to LLC. So it seems like its all working properly except for when my cards are sitting idle. They down clock on the core but the voltage is permanently set to what ever I set it to in AB.

Is there a way for me to have the voltage drop when the cards go idle? Have I got something set wrong?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> anyone able to help me out here, i have done the OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE and followed it to the T. I'm running the skynet bios revision 2.
> 
> i now have up to 1.3v in AB so its working! if i put 1.25v on AB it sits on 1.275 due to LLC. So it seems like its all working properly except for when my cards are sitting idle. They down clock on the core but the voltage is permanently set to what ever I set it to in AB.
> 
> Is there a way for me to have the voltage drop when the cards go idle? Have I got something set wrong?


It's working fine. The voltage will stay at that value unless you put in at Auto.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sielinda*
> 
> I also thought about it, but I really like the look of copper Hydro. Now need know if it is worth the price.


hydro copper blocks are terrible


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hydro copper blocks are terrible


They're not that bad! Not great either lol. VRM temps on the Blacks isn't really a big deal


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They're not that bad! Not great either lol. VRM temps on the Blacks isn't really a big deal


'

fair enough.


----------



## TriSk3L

Please, just a question.

The Bios on the first page are for Titan only or titan black also? For an MSI, which can i take?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriSk3L*
> 
> Please, just a question.
> 
> The Bios on the first page are for Titan only or titan black also? For an MSI, which can i take?


those two are for titan only. Titan black have its own bios made by skynet but is not there in the OP. But it is on this thread if I recall correctly. Search for a OCcamrazor post or send him a PM.


----------



## TriSk3L

Ok, thx a lot Gabrielzm.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriSk3L*
> 
> Please, just a question.
> 
> The Bios on the first page are for Titan only or titan black also? For an MSI, which can i take?


OCcamrazor hasnt been online in a few weeks. Here is Overclocking guide. You can download the Titan black modded bios in his signature on this paged linked also.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19390#post_21280682


----------



## TriSk3L

I don't see the modded Bios...sorry

Here, there is a modded bios for a titan black but it's an Asus! it work with an MSI? http://www.overclock.net/t/1503215/titan-black-bios-and-tweaking


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

All Titan Blacks are the same reference design. MSI, Asus, Evga, all the same.

Safe to use the Asus bios on the MSI Titan Black.


----------



## Asus11

whats the advantages to bios flashing the titan black?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Not too sure, but most likely to help the card from throttling.

Might get a little more core clocks with the same voltage.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> whats the advantages to bios flashing the titan black?


You should really read the first post and all the infos its linked too.

Unlocks the voltage, allows for locked boost clocks etc etc.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> OCcamrazor hasnt been online in a few weeks. Here is Overclocking guide. You can download the Titan black modded bios in his signature on this paged linked also.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19390#post_21280682


Where's Ed been? He alright?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where's Ed been? He alright?


Eh, I'm sure he's fine. Probably not allot to do with everyone starting to move on from GK110, the new cards while overclocking quite nicely are locked down like a chastity belt.

Probably just familying it up!

@OccamRazor


----------



## Swolern

Just picked me up a LG 8500 49in 4K TV to use as my monitor(TV uses an IPS panel). It is one of the few 4K TVs that do a true 4k 60hz 4:4:4 chroma on HDMI 2.0. Picked up a cheap 970 also for the hdmi 2.0 output. I have the Titan connected to the 4k TV currently, which does 4k 60hz 4:2:0 (hdmi 1.4) which has same pixel/performance, but colors are just suppose to be sub par @ 420 chroma, but i must say, DAMN colors looks great!! Amd holy crap that pixel density at this massive screen size!!! So sharp & clear, looks as i am looking out a big window fro my desk!!!







How can 4:4:4 look better than this. I shall see. Going to be doing some direct comparison with 970 vs Titan both OCd and see if the smaller memory bus and vram effect smoothness at 4k res. Im very surprised on how well just one Titan is doing at 3840x2160.
And the TV does passive 3d(movie theater style 3d) @4k. Freaking nuts!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Where's Ed been? He alright?


Not sure. I havent heard from him in a while. Hope he is doing well.

@ Skupps that profile pic is hilarious!! But creepy at the same time. LOL.


----------



## Evange

Yes Skupps your profile pic is very disturbing...


----------



## cravinmild

OMG I LOVE IT

Its wrong in all the right ways


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Okay guys which of these 2 waterblocks should I get for my Titans I am stuck between

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22127/ex-blc-1578/EK_GeForce_780_GTX_Ti_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acrylic_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti.html?tl=g57c613s1928

or should I get these

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22128/ex-blc-1579/EK_GeForce_780_GTX_Ti_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_-_Acetal.html?tl=g57c613s1928#blank

I am sorta more worried about performance but I like the look of the Acetal better...

What is the verdict?


----------



## Creator

The Copper will get dark over time (oxidize), so I'd go with Acetal so you can't see it. They should perform the same too.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Okay guys which of these 2 waterblocks should I get for my Titans I am stuck between
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22127/ex-blc-1578/EK_GeForce_780_GTX_Ti_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acrylic_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti.html?tl=g57c613s1928
> 
> or should I get these
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22128/ex-blc-1579/EK_GeForce_780_GTX_Ti_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_EK-FC780_GTX_Ti_-_Acetal.html?tl=g57c613s1928#blank
> 
> I am sorta more worried about performance but I like the look of the Acetal better...
> 
> What is the verdict?


performance wise they are the same. It is really an aesthetical decision


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Well almost 2 years ago I said this would be my first watercooling build and now here we are. I have everything ordered up. now the waiting game. Just in time to because my graphics cards have never run hotter than when playing Far Cry 4 and Dragon Age Inquisition. Last night when I was playing DA:I I had the fan speed at 85% which is unbearably loud. Both Titans were 80C. I never cared before but I still haven't played Shadows of Mordor because the GPUs ran to hot and to loud.

I will probably post some info and specs but basically EK blocks and 2x 280mm Rads with quiet fans to boot. I hope 280mm is enough for each Titan in my environment. All my research seems to tell me so.


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Well almost 2 years ago I said this would be my first watercooling build and now here we are. I have everything ordered up. now the waiting game. Just in time to because my graphics cards have never run hotter than when playing Far Cry 4 and Dragon Age Inquisition. Last night when I was playing DA:I I had the fan speed at 85% which is unbearably loud. Both Titans were 80C. I never cared before but I still haven't played Shadows of Mordor because the GPUs ran to hot and to loud.
> 
> I will probably post some info and specs but basically EK blocks and 2x 280mm Rads with quiet fans to boot. I hope 280mm is enough for each Titan in my environment. All my research seems to tell me so.






Yes, it's funny... It took almost two years for my Titans to finally start getting a genuine workout.


----------



## djriful

My TITAN has been drinking water for a long time. It's a very cool girl!

*edit* ... I said something bad...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> My TITAN has been drinking water for a long time. It's a very cool girl!
> 
> *edit* ... I said something bad...




glub glub glub.

that black spot in the background? That's what it looks like when you attempt to clean up a TINY drop of Cool Labs Liquid Ultra w/o rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes, it's funny... It took almost two years for my Titans to finally start getting a genuine workout.


Well for me it did take the release (and luck of ordering when available) of a certain 1440p 144Hz monitor for mine to start getting their workout.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Well for me it did take the release (and luck of ordering when available) of a certain 1440p 144Hz monitor for mine to start getting their workout.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> Yes, it's funny... It took almost two years for my Titans to finally start getting a genuine workout.


Yeah same. The cost of entry was high but they certainly provide value in longevity. I honestly cant see myself upgrading for quite some time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Yeah same. The cost of entry was high but they certainly provide value in longevity. I honestly cant see myself upgrading for quite some time.


Yeah, I don't really remember a GPU having this kind of staying power in many many years. Fermi definitely doesn't come even close.


----------



## friskiest

I blocked up my two titans last night











Something seems off with the pre-cut EK HD Tube though, it's as if one of them is a tiny bit longer than the other.

Also not yet sold on the c48s, might try with c47s for peace of mind.


----------



## skupples

Seems plausible that one could be ever so slightly longer.

I've been trying to figure out a better way to link my chipset >> CPU >> mobo mosfets, but i'm thinking using only two crystal links in an entire viewable area that is 100% fittings would look weird, but as of right now i'm using alphacool fittings (Alphacool rotary 90s, and alphacool male / male rotaries..) and these fittings are never good for more than 6 months, and they've been in for 9, so i REALLY need to find a replacement. I'm just not willing to spend $150+ on fittings to figure out what fits right. I was hoping someone in the watercooling thread would have been like "Oh! Here's exactly what you need to do it another way!" but alas, no one has piped up, which is strange as this is the type of routing people do all the time around here, so I thought it would be easier to get advice. I guess most of them have done their memory as well, which means the routes are all different.



see the chipset to CPU connection? I'm using two identical getups to connect the above mentioned.


----------



## friskiest

I'm planning to go through trial and error and see what I can do as I am in the same situation.




Singularity did do a vid highlighting all the fittings needed for one of his full mobo setups using crystal link, but he does include ram blocks.

I can try and dig it up if you don't mind going acrylic?

I won't rule out another order to Bitspower in Taiwan for my case though


----------



## skupples

I appreciate it, but for some reason I find laying things out to be easier when you have ram blocks, as it gives you options that have more space between links. I had to order a new 480 radiator, as the only 9 months old Monster in the front of my STH-10 has a failing port that is slowly but surely leaking more and more (Right now it's an extremely slow drip, but will get worse), so I included some BP male / male rotaries, anti-twists, and their smallest male/female extensions, to try to sort it out. I also have a small amount of BP 90s, 45s, & 30s in the leftovers bin, so I should be able to piece it together. Worse case scenario, I just put in all new alphacool fittings, as I have an abundance of those. Got them super cheap when that Canadian website was going out of business.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice looking builds. I couldn't stomach not having QDCs now though. The horror!


----------



## Evange

Titans can't live without water!









Just a question...Is GTX Titan considered EOL? So what we will get from a RMA? GTX 780?


----------



## Silent Scone

all 780 and Titan products are EOL, so it's whatever is left in the channel.

Although Blacks might still be current, if they are they'll be going EOL soon I'd imagine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> all 780 and Titan products are EOL, so it's whatever is left in the channel.
> 
> Although Blacks might still be current, if they are they'll be going EOL soon I'd imagine.


Pretty sure all GK110 and most of 104 went EOL the day Mawell released. They are only making low end 7xx series & maxwell now. Not sure about Titan Z but I would guess they have a surplus due to how hard they cut prices the other week.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Talk about staying power though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Titans can't live without water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question...Is GTX Titan considered EOL? So what we will get from a RMA? GTX 780?


If I RMAed my Titan and got a TItan Black in return that would be really awesome lol.

I usually do not upgrade until the new graphics card is twice as fast for example the 980 is supposed to be 2x680s


----------



## skupples

I'm trying to hold out for pascal 2.0 but the new AMD card might tickle my high res seeking fancy.

Someone screenshot this, the die hard AMD fans call Titan club the strong hold of MV fanboyism


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Lol This is the NVIDIA Fanboy Skyhold. Abandon all AMD ye who enter here.


----------



## djriful

6GB TITAN RMA most likely 6GB TITAN Black, not the 3GB 780 which is VRAM limited. Mine still have 10 yrs warranty. Maybe in 10 yrs it would be something else as similar performance?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Seems plausible that one could be ever so slightly longer.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out a better way to link my chipset >> CPU >> mobo mosfets, but i'm thinking using only two crystal links in an entire viewable area that is 100% fittings would look weird, but as of right now i'm using alphacool fittings (Alphacool rotary 90s, and alphacool male / male rotaries..) and these fittings are never good for more than 6 months, and they've been in for 9, so i REALLY need to find a replacement. I'm just not willing to spend $150+ on fittings to figure out what fits right. I was hoping someone in the watercooling thread would have been like "Oh! Here's exactly what you need to do it another way!" but alas, no one has piped up, which is strange as this is the type of routing people do all the time around here, so I thought it would be easier to get advice. I guess most of them have done their memory as well, which means the routes are all different.
> 
> 
> 
> see the chipset to CPU connection? I'm using two identical getups to connect the above mentioned.


kind of difficult to see in that picture Skupples. Can you post some other showing the connection and the whole loop? The chipset block you refer is just between the top vga and the cpu block?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is how I did mine.



Ok, so that was just a shameless excuse to post a pic of my PC.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 6GB TITAN RMA most likely 6GB TITAN Black, not the 3GB 780 which is VRAM limited. Mine still have 10 yrs warranty. Maybe in 10 yrs it would be something else as similar performance?


No way in hell they would downgrade to 3GB 780s, or even 6GB 780s. They always give a performance comparable replacement, so years down the line you would get a $200 card w/ the power of Titan.









Is the standard EVGA warranty 3 or 5 years? I forget.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is how I did mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so that was just a shameless excuse to post a pic of my PC.












your's is a straight shot down to the south bridge ( do they even call it that anymore?) looks like EK intentionally made them line up the way they do, also somewhat space limited, as it buts up right next to the blinking, worthless ROG logo, though they instructed to remove it during installation, sooo one would think it could have gone over further
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> kind of difficult to see in that picture Skupples. Can you post some other showing the connection and the whole loop? The chipset block you refer is just between the top vga and the cpu block?




A kind soul in the watercooling thread is sending me EK Monarchs, I might just wait for those to show up before replacing the leaky rad. The leak isn't THAT bad. I'm losing ~1/8th of an inch from my res a day, the drip is so slight that the towel wrapped around it remains dry due the cross flow in the bottom of the STH10.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 6GB TITAN RMA most likely 6GB TITAN Black, not the 3GB 780 which is VRAM limited. Mine still have 10 yrs warranty. Maybe in 10 yrs it would be something else as similar performance?
> 
> 
> 
> No way in hell they would downgrade to 3GB 780s, or even 6GB 780s. They always give a performance comparable replacement, so years down the line you would get a $200 card w/ the power of Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the standard EVGA warranty 3 or 5 years? I forget.
Click to expand...

3yrs i think...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Talk about staying power though!
> If I RMAed my Titan and got a TItan Black in return that would be really awesome lol.
> 
> I usually do not upgrade until the new graphics card is twice as fast for example the 980 is supposed to be 2x680s


Thats possible. I once RMA'd a 580 a Lightning and got to choose between 680 or 7970 Lightning. If I RMA my Titan before warranty expires I hope I get Titan II instead









Oh, I also missed a 400USD Vanilla Titan deal... There goes my hope to SLI...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thats possible. I once RMA'd a 580 a Lightning and got to choose between 680 or 7970 Lightning. If I RMA my Titan before warranty expires I hope I get Titan II instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also missed a 400USD Vanilla Titan deal... There goes my hope to SLI...


That's pretty lucky. Most people I know, myself included were given 670s for 580s, still a bump in performance. Either way, a Titan going belly up just before the warranty expires could net a small upgrade on the horsepower side.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's pretty lucky. Most people I know, myself included were given 670s for 580s, still a bump in performance. Either way, a Titan going belly up just before the warranty expires could net a small upgrade on the horsepower side.


I was surprised as well, I was expecting a 670 that time and MSI the customer service girl I talked in MSI Taiwan offered me either a 680 or 7970 Lightning instead.

Even a Titan Black upgrade is already good if ever a Vanilla Titan is going to be replaced!


----------



## skupples

EVGA would have to replace all three if they were to give me a Black in exchange.


----------



## remmer29

What is point to have 3 titan? Could you show some video in BF4 in shadow play on 2560x1440 in 100/150/200 scale in ultra. Because for me 2 titan black on 1300/1360 it is more then enough and i can't get the point why i should by third one?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What is point to have 3 titan? Could you show some video in BF4 in shadow play on 2560x1440 in 100/150/200 scale in ultra. Because for me 2 titan black on 1300/1360 it is more then enough and i can't get the point why i should by third one?


Well then you probably do not need 3 then. If you want to run games in 1440p at 144 fps then you just might need a 3rd one. I can adjust most games to run about that with my 2 regular Titans, however... A 3rd would push it that much further. IE games like shadows of mordor maxed or DA:I and the like


----------



## Silent Scone

Because 3 is the magic number, baby.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What is point to have 3 titan? Could you show some video in BF4 in shadow play on 2560x1440 in 100/150/200 scale in ultra. Because for me 2 titan black on 1300/1360 it is more then enough and i can't get the point why i should by third one?




running Nvidia surround requires a ton of horsepower if you want to maintain high FPS w/ high settings, mostly due to Nvidia failing @ improving the technology over time.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Well then you probably do not need 3 then. If you want to run games in 1440p at 144 fps then you just might need a 3rd one. I can adjust most games to run about that with my 2 regular Titans, however... A 3rd would push it that much further. IE games like shadows of mordor maxed or DA:I and the like


I play in 2560x1440 in 120Hz and no problem at all. If you like benchmark maybe it is the point to get 3 but in games i really what to see that.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because 3 is the magic number, baby.


I think 7 is more magic number than 3


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> running Nvidia surround requires a ton of horsepower if you want to maintain high FPS w/ high settings, mostly due to Nvidia failing @ improving the technology over time.


For surrounding it is the point to get 3 but how is optomized when 3 cards are working.


----------



## Creator

Your Titans blacks clocked at 1300mhz are probably as fast as my 3 vanilla Titans that I rarely bother to overclock at 1006mhz. I wouldn't get a third either if I had 1300mhz Titan Blacks. I also run 144Hz 1440p, and sometimes one GPU is good enough. And sometimes, I'm somehow too CPU limited even with a 5960X to get the most I can out of three of them. Though I believe this partially NV's fault, as it has been said for some time that SLI scaling isn't all that great beyond 2 cards.

It would be nice if DSR worked on Win 8.1 with SLI. That has been broken for so long now. At least I could use that and get a better IQ without performance loss when I run into such situations.


----------



## remmer29

I think that titan 2 will give as what we really want and DSR will work fine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Your Titans blacks clocked at 1300mhz are probably as fast as my 3 vanilla Titans that I rarely bother to overclock at 1006mhz. I wouldn't get a third either if I had 1300mhz Titan Blacks. I also run 144Hz 1440p, and sometimes one GPU is good enough. And sometimes, I'm somehow too CPU limited even with a 5960X to get the most I can out of three of them. Though I believe this partially NV's fault, as it has been said for some time that SLI scaling isn't all that great beyond 2 cards.
> 
> It would be nice if DSR worked on Win 8.1 with SLI. That has been broken for so long now. At least I could use that and get a better IQ without performance loss when I run into such situations.


wait what? DSR + WIN8.1 is broken?

In what way is it broken? As in it doesn't apply? It definitely increases GPU usage.

I wish DSR worked in surround


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wait what? DSR + WIN8.1 is broken?
> 
> In what way is it broken? As in it doesn't apply? It definitely increases GPU usage.
> 
> I wish DSR worked in surround


SLI in windows 8.1 with DSR is broken. From what Ive heard. Single card no problems here


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I play in 2560x1440 in 120Hz and no problem at all. If you like benchmark maybe it is the point to get 3 but in games i really what to see that.


I apologize, I was unaware that you get 120 FPS in Dragon Age Inquisition with your setup.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> SLI in windows 8.1 with DSR is broken. From what Ive heard. Single card no problems here


Yep, it works for me when I disable SLI. When SLI is enabled, the option vanishes from NVCP.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> SLI in windows 8.1 with DSR is broken. From what Ive heard. Single card no problems here


How is it broken exactly? Saying that its broken isn't giving me enough information to understand how it's broken.

I'm runnin tri-SLI on 3x GK110s atm in 8.1, and the DSR setting exists. Smoothing is definitely working, & GPU usage skyrockets when I enable it.


----------



## skupples

I'm on the newest HWQL for Dragon Age & Far Cry release.


----------



## Creator

I've read a bit more and it's also a Swift issue. So Win 8.1 + SLI + Swift = no DSR. And they're taking forever to fix.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I've read a bit more and it's also a Swift issue. So Win 8.1 + SLI + Swift = no DSR. And they're taking forever to fix.


ahhh, so it's a G-sync + Win 8.1 + SLI issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Would appear that way. Don't really use DSR all that much really. Just seems a tad daft after being at 4k for a time anyway. Doesn't look half as good. (I'm on the Swift now)


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I apologize, I was unaware that you get 120 FPS in Dragon Age Inquisition with your setup.


It isn`t stable for 120 FPS but even 80 -120 it is very nice and 100% comfortable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm on the newest HWQL for Dragon Age & Far Cry release.


You meen 344.75?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What is point to have 3 titan? Could you show some video in BF4 in shadow play on 2560x1440 in 100/150/200 scale in ultra. Because for me 2 titan black on 1300/1360 it is more then enough and i can't get the point why i should by third one?


You don't ask this question in a club thread where the members spend more than a grand for a graphics card...it's about the E-peen!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I think 7 is more magic number than 3


Said the user without three Titans lol


----------



## remmer29

About DSR, I can`t find it in 344.75. Where is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Said the user without three Titans lol


It is no problem for me to by 3 Titan Black, but why I shoyuld do that I don`t understand.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> About DSR, I can`t find it in 344.75. Where is it?
> It is no problem for me to by 3 Titan Black, but why I shoyuld do that I don`t understand.


Depends. BF4 isn't particularly taxing so if that is all you play at 1440p then you probably don't need three. But then again, if you're dropping below the refresh rate at any given time then you've possibly already got your reason.

I don't _understand_ people that _pretend_ to not _understand_ the principle of needing more GPU horse power when they already own 2 $800 video cards lol.

You're only kidding yourself


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends. BF4 isn't particularly taxing so if that is all you play at 1440p then you probably don't need three. But then again, if you're dropping below the refresh rate at any given time then you've possibly already got your reason.
> 
> I don't _understand_ people that _pretend_ to not _understand_ the principle of needing more GPU horse power when they already own 2 $800 video cards lol.
> 
> You're only kidding yourself


Some crazy people by 3*titan black for a single full HD monitor.
About my self, I just try to find the point of that users, who have 3 titans on a single monitor (2560*1440/1600) and nothing else.


----------



## Silent Scone

Bless...

You can't do a lot of gaming


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I game on a single 2560x1440 and I always told myself if I need more than 2 GPUS then I probably should get 2 newer and faster cards instead of adding a 3rd.

IE: I had 2xGTX 580 Classifieds clocked to 1ghz and just before the GTX Titan was announced I started to feel like the 2 580s were not cutting it. So i sold those to some compute guys and bought me some Titan action!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> About DSR, I can`t find it in 344.75. Where is it?
> It is no problem for me to by 3 Titan Black, but why I shoyuld do that I don`t understand.


It's in the graphics settings tab.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's in the graphics settings tab.


I can`t find it whrer is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's in the graphics settings tab.


Nothing there I think for 980 it is, but not for titan blak.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I can`t find it whrer is it?
> Nothing there I think for 980 it is, but not for titan blak.


what monitor do you have?

NV pushed DSR for Kepler 2-3 weeks ago, should 100% be there on the newest WHQL.



"DSR Factors" and "DSR Smootherness" DSR Smoothness is basically glorified FXAA, its a blur filter.


----------



## djriful

DSR is nice but not ideal at the moment for a few games with UI problems. But the feature is there for the future games 4k supports UI.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> DSR is nice but not ideal at the moment for a few games with UI problems. But the feature is there for the future games 4k supports UI.


yupp, it also shrinks monitoring software overlays, but hey! pretty much every new game stutters even more when using RTSS, so yeah...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> DSR is nice but not ideal at the moment for a few games with UI problems. But the feature is there for the future games 4k supports UI.
> 
> 
> 
> yupp, it also shrinks monitoring software overlays, but hey! pretty much every new game stutters even more when using RTSS, so yeah...
Click to expand...

Now I'm curious... maybe I should turn it off.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I play in 2560x1440 in 120Hz and no problem at all. If you like benchmark maybe it is the point to get 3 but in games i really what to see that.


Um, no. I mean, I have two Titans and I get around 40-50 FPS generally in Crysis 3 at 1440p. Of course I have all settings maxed and run my cards at stock clocks while gaming but I don't see my setup hitting 120 FPS in Crysis 3 even at max OC. Three Titans is definitely necessary if you want to max out settings and FPS in the highest intensity games like Crysis and Far Cry etc...


----------



## skupples

right, because playing in 120hz, and utilizing those 120hz are two completely different tings.

also, who's making 1440P monitors that are rated @ 120hz? Only one I know if is Swift, which is rated @ 144hz.

Overlord sells a few that they guarantee 120hz on, i think, but besides that, whoe else?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> right, because playing in 120hz, and utilizing those 120hz are two completely different tings.
> 
> also, who's making 1440P monitors that are rated @ 120hz? Only one I know if is Swift, which is rated @ 144hz.
> 
> Overlord sells a few that they guarantee 120hz on, i think, but besides that, whoe else?


The korean monitors with overclocked 2B modules... I have one but I will need to upgrade the module $250 for no guarantee 120Hz overclock... Maybe it will do 100Hz...


----------



## jameyscott

Acer will be releasing a competitor to the swift. 144hz and gsync. I believe the same panel as well. Maybe that will lower the pricing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Acer will be releasing a competitor to the swift. 144hz and gsync. I believe the same panel as well. Maybe that will lower the pricing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Acer will be releasing a competitor to the swift. 144hz and gsync. I believe the same panel as well. Maybe that will lower the pricing.


Definitely should, at least by $50, maybe even $100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The korean monitors with overclocked 2B modules... I have one but I will need to upgrade the module $250 for no guarantee 120Hz overclock... Maybe it will do 100Hz...


right, chances of the koreans doing 120hz out of the box is very rare, it's why Overlord has the business he does.


----------



## djriful

I wonder what happened to the XL2720G, 27" G-Sync 1080p BenQ. The XL2420G 24" version is already at $650. LOL 1080p at that price. Come on BenQ.

27" 1080p G-Sync can't be more expensive or even same price as Swift or Acer.

http://monitors.reviewed.com/content/benqs-game-changing-xl2720g-first-impressions-review


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> right, because playing in 120hz, and utilizing those 120hz are two completely different tings.
> also, who's making 1440P monitors that are rated @ 120hz? Only one I know if is Swift, which is rated @ 144hz.
> Overlord sells a few that they guarantee 120hz on, i think, but besides that, whoe else?


Yamakasi 120 Hz that I have (IPS) because TN is in`t good at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what monitor do you have?
> 
> NV pushed DSR for Kepler 2-3 weeks ago, should 100% be there on the newest WHQL.
> 
> "DSR Factors" and "DSR Smootherness" DSR Smoothness is basically glorified FXAA, its a blur filter.


It isn`t there. I now how to use NVidia panel but the in Managment of 3D nothing like you have (no DSR at all)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Yamakasi 120 Hz that I have (IPS) because TN is in`t good at all.
> It isn`t there. I now how to use NVidia panel but the in Managment of 3D nothing like you have (no DSR at all)


Starting to sound like it might be an issue with high refresh rate monitors.

Can you lower your fresh rate down to 60HZ, then check for it again?

I know ROG Swift users have reported that DSR is missing, I assumed this was because of G-sync, but it might be due to the high refresh rate.


----------



## Gabrielzm

I think the acer one is out already and cheaper that the Swift (which BTW I can´t find available beside the same place/link below)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-065-AC&emcs0=2&emcs1=Produktdetailseite&emcs2=MO-070-AS&emcs3=MO-065-AC


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Starting to sound like it might be an issue with high refresh rate monitors.
> 
> Can you lower your fresh rate down to 60HZ, then check for it again?
> 
> I know ROG Swift users have reported that DSR is missing, I assumed this was because of G-sync, but it might be due to the high refresh rate.


BINGO!!!
You are 100% right
TNX anyway.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

DSR is for chumps anyway


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> DSR is for chumps anyway


lol tend to agree


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> DSR is for chumps anyway


Yeah!!!! Flipping chumps!!! >.>


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> I think the acer one is out already and cheaper that the Swift (which BTW I can´t find available beside the same place/link below)
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-065-AC&emcs0=2&emcs1=Produktdetailseite&emcs2=MO-070-AS&emcs3=MO-065-AC


That's the 28 inch 4k monitor


----------



## skupples

Acer doesn't normally scream quality, even when dealing with their enterprise stuffs. We just switched over to their top of the line 1080P monitors @ work, mostly because they come w/ a fully adjustable stand, which saves us a few $, as we have to order from an Enterprise Vendor, because corporate bullpoop.

They're LED IPS, but I still wouldn't want to game on them. My el-cheepo 1080Ps still rate higher than they do.

Seriously though. I still don't understand why we have to go through a corporate vendor that ALMOST ALWAYS charges more than your typical newegg & amazon. If someone could explain to me why corporate entities do this, I would love to hear it.

They don't include special services, and actually have WORSE RMA / Return policies than just buying in-bulk from Amazon. I mean, we returned a monitor w/ a busted backlight the other day, and they voided the RMA due to missing THE PAPERWORK that comes with the monitor. Literally, we forgot to send back the SINGLE SLIP OF "do not stick this in your mouth" warning paper, and they voided the warranty (PCconnections.com)


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Acer doesn't normally scream quality, even when dealing with their enterprise stuffs. We just switched over to their top of the line 1080P monitors @ work, mostly because they come w/ a fully adjustable stand, which saves us a few $, as we have to order from an Enterprise Vendor, because corporate bullpoop.
> 
> They're LED IPS, but I still wouldn't want to game on them. My el-cheepo 1080Ps still rate higher than they do.
> 
> Seriously though. I still don't understand why we have to go through a corporate vendor that ALMOST ALWAYS charges more than your typical newegg & amazon. If someone could explain to me why corporate entities do this, I would love to hear it.
> 
> They don't include special services, and actually have WORSE RMA / Return policies than just buying in-bulk from Amazon. I mean, we returned a monitor w/ a busted backlight the other day, and they voided the RMA due to missing THE PAPERWORK that comes with the monitor. Literally, we forgot to send back the SINGLE SLIP OF "do not stick this in your mouth" warning paper, and they voided the warranty (PCconnections.com)


I believe this has to do with tax relief...at least that's how it works in my country.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> I believe this has to do with tax relief...at least that's how it works in my country.


of course, my rum induced haze looked over the writing off everything, though i'm pretty sure you can do that from any vendor with proper documentation.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yeah!!!! Flipping chumps!!! >.>


I didn`t find any change in that DSR staff, therefor you are right againg about "flipping chumps"


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

ips aren't all that good for fps games because they have horrible blanking periods and they don't have great response times. I have a an overlord, my 22" crt @ 85 Hz outperforms it @ any Hz it can do. Blanking periods are extremely important for smooth crisp moving images. That's why the swift is a tn panel, its probably as fast a panel as they could get their hands on, combined with ulmb (strobing backlight) for true blanking its probably as good as an lcd can get for games. If acer doesn't use a strobe it wont be worth it :/ - DSR present @ 96 Hz 1440- Having a weird issue models disappear in games randomly for a few seconds and then reappear. It doesn't happen very often, wondering if anyone has any insight ? (hoping...praying its not a vid card issue)


----------



## djriful

@JollyGreenJoint Yep, they are not really suitable for fast motion graphic.


----------



## skupples

Funny how that works, just don't go tell the Eizo fan club, they will eat you alive!

Monitors, as far as they have come since CRT, are still archaic. You either get super smooth & fluid images w/ high refresh rates, or you get slow, sluggish, & kinda stuttery high image quality / color.


----------



## djriful

No matter how high the Hz on IPS, the pixel response time and without lightboost / lightstrobe to reduce blur. It cannot compete with the performance of TN in term of gaming. IPS will still get blur image if you follow an object in game, the trail of ghosting distance is probably less but it is still there. 144FPS on 144Hz lightstrobe... what is blur? Not even 1pixel blur offset / trail.


----------



## KnightVII

Does GTX Titan support MFAA?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Does GTX Titan support MFAA?


Code:



Code:


MFAA
With the launch of Maxwell we are introducing the world to Multi-Frame Anti-Aliasing (MFAA). This new, Maxwell-exclusive anti-aliasing technique improves edge quality with a minimal performance cost, and helps you enjoy anti-aliased games at ultra high resolutions like 4K.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/mfaa


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnightVII*
> 
> Does GTX Titan support MFAA?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MFAA
> With the launch of Maxwell we are introducing the world to Multi-Frame Anti-Aliasing (MFAA). This new, Maxwell-exclusive anti-aliasing technique improves edge quality with a minimal performance cost, and helps you enjoy anti-aliased games at ultra high resolutions like 4K.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/mfaa
Click to expand...

And I think only games has the option for it like TXAA FXAA etc. So don't let MFAA judge your purchase because of that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> And I think only games has the option for it like TXAA FXAA etc. So don't let MFAA judge your purchase because of that.


Pretty much.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Pretty much.


yep and basically all AMD games already has that implemented, like BF4 calls it Post Processing. Nvidia makes it sound like its new tech! and that you can only get it with 900 series LOL can't blame them haha they know how to hustle peoples pocket $$/

And as for myself i shutdown MFAA when ever i could, as it gives 30 percent performance boost at the cost of fuzzy image. Go try it on and off for example! i hate MFAA and its not new tech at all so don't be fooled guys! for playing BF4 i turn off Post Processing(MFAA) than i increase resolution from 100 % to 125 % +







and thats = crisp clean graphical eye candy!! yeah sure it takes a hit on you fps but who cares. I never seen Mfaa ever look too appealing.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Um, no. I mean, I have two Titans and I get around 40-50 FPS generally in Crysis 3 at 1440p. Of course I have all settings maxed and run my cards at stock clocks while gaming but I don't see my setup hitting 120 FPS in Crysis 3 even at max OC. Three Titans is definitely necessary if you want to max out settings and FPS in the highest intensity games like Crysis and Far Cry etc...


I used to get around 90-110fps in crysis 3 everything on very high but FXAA on and no motion blur

sli 780s b1 revision 1250mhz each


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yep and basically all AMD games already has that implemented, like BF4 calls it Post Processing. Nvidia makes it sound like its new tech! and that you can only get it with 900 series LOL can't blame them haha they know how to hustle peoples pocket $$/
> 
> And as for myself i shutdown MFAA when ever i could, as it gives 30 percent performance boost at the cost of fuzzy image. Go try it on and off for example! i hate MFAA and its not new tech at all so don't be fooled guys! for playing BF4 i turn off Post Processing(MFAA) than i increase resolution from 100 % to 125 % +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats = crisp clean graphical eye candy!! yeah sure it takes a hit on you fps but who cares. I never seen Mfaa ever look too appealing.






it works slightly differently, and post processing has been around for ages









oh wait, you were comparing MFAA to Post Processing... yeah, exactly. I thought you were talking about DSR.

Post Processing, MFAA, FXAA, it's all a big blur filter to me.


----------



## dpoverlord

So wondering how the new Call of Duty will play on my system that only has 1 titan now at 4800 x 2560...

Anyone play that game or do surround here with one titan, sold mine and left with one waiting for the Titan 2


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So wondering how the new Call of Duty will play on my system that only has 1 titan now at 4800 x 2560...
> 
> Anyone play that game or do surround here with one titan, sold mine and left with one waiting for the Titan 2


If your Titan can game at 1300MHz or close to it I think it should do find provided you can live without antialiasing. (doubt you'll need any at that resolution though)


----------



## CryptiK

Anyone got any idea of if or when Titan2 is due or is this pure wishful speculation? I am considering adding a 3rd non-black titan to my SLI pair and waiting out another gen.


----------



## _REAPER_

I finally have enough monitors for my GPUs LOL


----------



## Swolern

Baller!!!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I finally have enough monitors for my GPUs LOL


I would add another card 3 x swifts is demanding


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Anyone got any idea of if or when Titan2 is due or is this pure wishful speculation? I am considering adding a 3rd non-black titan to my SLI pair and waiting out another gen.


I don't think I would replace TITAN SLI with TITAN 2, that's just much more extra money for little gain. Then your old TITANs would need to be sold at $300 or sit in a corner.

I would nap that for $300.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I don't think I would replace TITAN SLI with TITAN 2, that's just much more extra money for little gain. Then your old TITANs would need to be sold at $300 or sit in a corner.
> 
> I would nap that for $300.


your probably right, its hard for me to imagine the new titan, a single card neck and neck with a gtx 990 or beating it like the gtx 690 vs the titan

but if they pull it off.. I will buy one


----------



## skupples

I'm dropping the beast down to one PSU in preparation of rebuilding my test / media server.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I finally have enough monitors for my GPUs LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> /quote]






so jealous mate...Can't find that monitor down here and even in US is difficult to find it in stock. I would be happy with just one


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

LoL when i saw that pic i called him a dick







The best i could find it was newegg for 799 still way to expensive ! Its little brother is in the $200 range, 24" sony gdm's are in the $500-1000 + shipping. Im wondering if there are any 1440p dlp projectors (expensive or not) i don't know if they exist ?


----------



## skupples

Eh, g-sync prices should start falling once freesync hits the scene.

UNLESS AMD and Nvidia are once again colluding


----------



## CryptiK

I couldn't play on a 27" monitor, too small now I'm used to the 30" and even it seems small now.

Talking benches, and my upgrade...how are you systems peforming? Most if not all are running newer CPU/Mobo so I'd be intrested to see some numbers.

Mine:


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I finally have enough monitors for my GPUs LOL


amazing set up!!!

HELLO EVERYONE im in need of advice please !, I increased Pcie frequncy to 117 mhz but now i got these 2 settings --> Plx Core voltage and Plx Aux voltage. They both on auto and i want to set a voltage myself as auto always pushes things too far. And advice on voltagess?? what is a conservative Core and Aux plx voltages??? im guessing only thing i need to mess with is Aux and for core idk what that does. They both under Pcie tuning section after i increased pcie frequency


----------



## skupples

ooof, I've never really messed with OCing PCI-e lanes to that point.

those options don't even exist on Rampage IV Black Edition, likely because it doesn't use a PLX PEX 8747 chip, still OCing said chip seems like a major headache.


----------



## StenioMoreira

my is asus maximus extreme vi board and my cpu is 4790k, only way i was able to overclock pcie was by using preset blk profile of 195, but i need help still on this, i really dont trust auto voltages and thats what its on. Pcie frequency of 117 and Plx Core/ Plx Aux is on auto







somebody please lol give me guidance.


----------



## skupples

You might need to create a separate thread for that

can attempt to summon @jpmboy but your best luck will probably be posting in that board's club thread, or creating a new thread in mobo sub section.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You might need to create a separate thread for that
> 
> can attempt to summon @jpmboy but your best luck will probably be posting in that board's club thread, or creating a new thread in mobo sub section.


hey Skup! ...lol, I don't need any more summons.









running the bclk that high (although the poster didn't say what his actual DMI is) is gonna throw a whole bunch of clocks off synch on the mobo. Your advice is best - post to ROG, or ping [email protected]


----------



## skupples

I remember something about not wanting to go above 105 for PCI since it affects sATA and others things.

For Intel of course. AMD loves baseclock over clocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I remember something about not wanting to go above 105 for PCI since it affects sATA and others things.
> 
> For Intel of course. AMD loves baseclock over clocking.


very true. for haswell it's not the bclk it's self but the DMI (bclk strap ratio) - basically the same for IB-E, and SB-E too. AMD is real fun to OC using bclk!


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I remember something about not wanting to go above 105 for PCI since it affects sATA and others things.
> 
> For Intel of course. AMD loves baseclock over clocking.


yeah my crashed at 117 extreme firestrike only... regular firestrike i seen no gains but makes me think that it helps in more demanding resolutions and even more so in 3 way 4 way sli for a 4790k that has limted lanes of x16. i looked to be on a path of 650 more score on extreme fire !! before crashing in the end. but i went back to 100 lol cz crashing kepted me from booting again for 30 min


----------



## Creator

When my Titans eventually go out of warranty (they have about year and 2 months left or more), I am going to single slot mod these cards and keep them in the system as dedicated compute cards. Then I'll still be able to add two new gaming cards above them. They've been too good to me to get rid of, ever! I'll also getting the best PSU I can buy with that many GPUs in the system.

1 -- Titan
2 -- Titan
3 -- Titan
4 -- SB ZXR
5 -- Pascal or AMD equiv
6 -- Empty
7 -- Pascal or AMD equiv


----------



## Evange

How about getting a dedicated PSU for dem Titans?


----------



## skupples

most mobos have the slower lanes lower on the list, when it comes to PCI-E slots, more likely that you would want to have the titans down on the list w/ new cards on the top.


----------



## Creator

On this board the odd numbered slots are 16X, and the even number slots are 8X.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> How about getting a dedicated PSU for dem Titans?


I might, along with a CaseLabs to fit it all.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> most mobos have the slower lanes lower on the list, when it comes to PCI-E slots, more likely that you would want to have the titans down on the list w/ new cards on the top.


trade me yo tittans!! whats the core frequencies for your every day gaming? max stable clock?? like in game actual clock. and what voltages and whats your mem clocks. and also just sell for me man 600 for both


----------



## Gabrielzm

What is going on with the Asus swift monitor folks? I can´t find online anywhere the monitor unless on the usual robbers on ebay charging twice the price of it....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> trade me yo tittans!! whats the core frequencies for your every day gaming? max stable clock?? like in game actual clock. and what voltages and whats your mem clocks. and also just sell for me man 600 for both


My typical gaming OC is ~1200mhz w/ 7.0 memory, my "zomg this game is raping my PC" OC is ~1334/7.5 memory... 1200 is ~1.25V, 1334 is 1.4v


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> My typical gaming OC is ~1200mhz w/ 7.0 memory, my "zomg this game is raping my PC" OC is ~1334/7.5 memory... 1200 is ~1.25V, 1334 is 1.4v


wow why is it so low?? makes me question trying to buy a gtx titan black in the future a second hand one of course.. my old gk110 780's all overclocked past 1228 at least at 1.200V-1.212V and average 1251 most Evga and Asus tended to get 1280 - 1293


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> wow why is it so low?? makes me question trying to buy a gtx titan black in the future a second hand one of course.. my old gk110 780's all overclocked past 1228 at least at 1.200V-1.212V and average 1251 most Evga and Asus tended to get 1280 - 1293


well, Vanilla Titans are the original GK110 chip, which is less efficient, hotter, and leakier, thus they don't OC as well as B1 revision 780s / Titan Blacks / 780TIs. I mean, that was the major improvement between GK110A and GK110B.

This is also across 3 cards. One of them is a dud clocker, which means the other two must submit to its crappy will.

Best part. I could never get the memory past 6.5 giggles, until Skynet released the modded ASUS BOIS, boom out of nowhere I could run memory @ 7.5 all day every day.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> wow why is it so low?? makes me question trying to buy a gtx titan black in the future a second hand one of course.. my old gk110 780's all overclocked past 1228 at least at 1.200V-1.212V and average 1251 most Evga and Asus tended to get 1280 - 1293


Titan Blacks have beefier VRMS and hence they will be able to get better overclocks. 780s generally overclock better than Titans as they have fewer CUDA cores.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Titan Blacks have beefier VRMS and hence they will be able to get better overclocks. 780s generally overclock better than Titans as they have fewer CUDA cores.


It's more about the B1 revision chip than any of that. The fewer cores part, yes, but the VRMs? not really. It's all within that revised GK110 chip.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Titan Blacks have beefier VRMS and hence they will be able to get better overclocks. 780s generally overclock better than Titans as they have fewer CUDA cores.


Hmm i suspect that what you say is because titans are on reference Pcb's and bad coolers that cant handle overclocks plus like you said more cuda and even more ram needs more power to sustain. but is there any Gtx Titan or Titan Black that has custom Pcb??/ i know they all got same crap cooler but in terms on the Pcb design is it all the same>? i cant seem to get pictures of any titan or titan blakc Pcb's of different brands like asus evga .. to compare. only one i suspect to use different Pcb is Gtx Titan Black Gygabite that also has custom cooler .

But you see... because i think they dont use custom than they are kinda weak for the $$ for over clockers at least. Because we over clockers need good custom pcb that can handle high wattage and voltage .. i could care less for cooler sense i water cool lol. but either way a Evga reference 780 vs Evga acx 780 has the Acx producing higher performance at same clocks. this been proven. so so if the titans and blacks do not use any custom pcb than they are kinda stupid??? i mean v ram is nice but there is so many non reference 780 max pushed beating titans max push that tittan in the overclocker community has become kind of a joke.


----------



## skupples

no. There are no custom PCB Titans, of any color.

we overclockers don't use air coolers









You can put ACX on titan.

1334mhz is pretty damn high for GK100A, it's even pretty high for GK110B.


----------



## Petnax

Finally, my Titans are on water. Water chiller does a good job for GPUs - very nice temps.
*1175MHz @1212v reaches only 30c*

I flash my vbios using "nvflash" (bios from svl7) however its looked to 1212v, but I want to push it harder up to 1.4 or more.

Is there a known custom bios for titan with unlocked 1.4v and up?


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[quote name="Petnax" url="/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/26350_50#post_23287359"]Finally, my Titans are on water. [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1459133/water-chillers-on-i7-3930k/40#post_23075773]Water chiller[/URL] does a good job for GPUs - very nice temps.
[B]1175MHz @1212v reaches only 30c[/B]

I flash my vbios using "nvflash" (bios from [URL=http://forum.techinferno.com/general-notebook-discussions/4635-bios-vbios-modification-request-thread-svl7.html]svl7[/URL]) however its looked to 1212v, but I want to push it  harder up to 1.4 or more.

Is there a known custom bios for titan with unlocked 1.4v and up?

[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2285565/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2285567/width/500/height/1000[/IMG][/quote]





unlocking >1.212 requires the C2 commands for the buck controller. Thread search a few pages back for Occamrazor, the guide is in his signature.

along with better BIOS than the old SLV7 one. Rev 2 is my favorite Titan bios.


----------



## StenioMoreira

hmm the 780 2x sli at my house gets 9435 extreme and i still think im missing something bcz i seen 780s wih stock speed getting more than me?? is it windows 8? is it ram size ? wut the hell is it!! lol i mean i know for certain they shouldn't be getting higher scores than my 1306 mhz cards. guys what makes 3dmark of some people be crazy high? im 100 % its something i dont have...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Finally, my Titans are on water. Water chiller does a good job for GPUs - very nice temps.
> *1175MHz @1212v reaches only 30c*
> 
> I flash my vbios using "nvflash" (bios from svl7) however its looked to 1212v, but I want to push it harder up to 1.4 or more.
> 
> Is there a known custom bios for titan with unlocked 1.4v and up?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1 on the Rev2 bios. Get it.

First here is the guide to unlocking 1.3v on AB. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044

After that is installed you can use Zawarudo's tool to unlock up to 1.6v.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool

My Titan does about the same as yours at 1.212v (1175) And OCs stable to 1346/7000mhz @ 1.4v which is about 1.345v at load. I haven't dared to go above 1.4v so use with caution above that.


----------



## skupples

did someone say 1.6?


----------



## Neb9

I have a titan black, I have overclocked it to 1405mhz and it is stable on benchmarks. At 1450mhz I starts to screen tearing, I went to test it on bf4 and it crashed instantly when I get into game, I changed it to 1300mhz and it works fine. @ 1300mhz the card does down throttle at times as the power usage sits at around 90%. I tried at 1350mhz and I got screen tearing. I have a custom bios and and overclocking via evga precision X, the maximum voltage it lets me get is 1212mV. my gpu is sitting at 39c while running furmark so temps are not a problem.

How can I get higher voltage and power?

Also anyone here with a wc what kinda vram overclocks do you have? There is no temperature sensor for the vram so I don't know what I can oc it to.

EDIT: I meant artifacts not screen tearing.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I have a titan black, I have overclocked it to 1405mhz and it is stable on benchmarks. At 1450mhz I starts to screen tearing, I went to test it on bf4 and it crashed instantly when I get into game, I changed it to 1300mhz and it works fine. @ 1300mhz the card does down throttle at times as the power usage sits at around 90%. I tried at 1350mhz and I got screen tearing. I have a custom bios and and overclocking via evga precision X, the maximum voltage it lets me get is 1212mV. my gpu is sitting at 39c while running furmark so temps are not a problem.
> 
> How can I get higher voltage and power?


dude show me some bencch scores







titan black oh my ... just the name is OP man. i get 11542 firestrike single gpu on 1.25V gtx 780. 3247 score for valley benchmark, although your card is bad $#@ i suspect at same voltage your scores wouldnt be alot better, cz your using the only pcb option you can have. reference = not best performance... think of it this way if you had a Asus dc2 pcb or Evga acx pcb.. you would have better scores at same clocks


----------



## Swolern

Haha Skups. Perfect example of 1.6.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I have a titan black, I have overclocked it to 1405mhz and it is stable on benchmarks. At 1450mhz I starts to screen tearing, I went to test it on bf4 and it crashed instantly when I get into game, I changed it to 1300mhz and it works fine. @ 1300mhz the card does down throttle at times as the power usage sits at around 90%. I tried at 1350mhz and I got screen tearing. I have a custom bios and and overclocking via evga precision X, the maximum voltage it lets me get is 1212mV. my gpu is sitting at 39c while running furmark so temps are not a problem.
> 
> How can I get higher voltage and power?
> 
> Also anyone here with a wc what kinda vram overclocks do you have? There is no temperature sensor for the vram so I don't know what I can oc it to.


Sounds like your card is producing artifact above 1300mhz showing instability. Titan Blacks are still voltage locked.


----------



## Neb9

I meant artifacts not screen tearing.. I have never encountered screen tearing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> reference = not best performance... think of it this way if you had a Asus dc2 pcb or Evga acx pcb.. you would have better scores at same clocks


Are there even any custom PCBs for the normal Titan? Also what kind of difference is fps for the same clocks for some of the custom PCBs?


----------



## Neb9

Accidental re-post, sorry. Please remove.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I meant artifacts not screen tearing.. I have never encountered screen tearing.
> Are there even any custom PCBs for the normal Titan? Also what kind of difference is fps for the same clocks for some of the custom PCBs?


there are no custom PCBs for anything named Titan.

There would be no difference in FPS either way, as the core would be identical. The only benefit would be better cooling & better power delivery, which could, but is not guaranteed to give better overclocks.

What seems stable in a benchmark like Valley / Heaven is almost never stable in a demanding game.

You would have an obscenely golden Titan Black if it could do 1400mhz.

also. *stop using furmark, RIGHT NOW!*

Furmark is a complete and utter waste of time, power, & possible GPU health. It's by far the most archaic and possibly damaging benchmark tool on the planet.

It's only value is to test max TDP.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> dude show me some bencch scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> titan black oh my ... just the name is OP man. i get 11542 firestrike single gpu on 1.25V gtx 780. 3247 score for valley benchmark, although your card is bad $#@ i suspect at same voltage your scores wouldnt be alot better, cz your using the only pcb option you can have. reference = not best performance... think of it this way if you had a Asus dc2 pcb or Evga acx pcb.. you would have better scores at same clocks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> wow why is it so low?? makes me question trying to buy a gtx titan black in the future a second hand one of course.. my old gk110 780's all overclocked past 1228 at least at 1.200V-1.212V and average 1251 most Evga and Asus tended to get 1280 - 1293


dude thats actually very high..

I been through a alot of titans and best one I had could do 1200mhz @ 1.25v closer to 1300mhz with 1.3v and it was 91 asic

skupples is right B1 revision is very good, I had 780s B1 revision they did over 1400mhz @ 1.3v in valley and scored 6001

btw just put the ti underwater few hours ago.. & soldered the LN2









good think about vanilla titans is that they can be voltage unlocked.. titan blacks can't







(but they are still beastly)


----------



## Neb9

Please remove, 2nd repost, why is it posting two of the same thing?


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> & possible GPU health. It's by far the most archaic and possibly damaging benchmark tool on the planet.


GPU health? As far as I know the only thing that damages a graphics card is excessive voltage or temperatures.

Also what should I set the power target to?

And as said before:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Also anyone here with gpu wc what kinda vram overclocks do you have? There is no temperature sensor for the vram so I don't know what I can oc it to.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> GPU health? As far as I know the only thing that damages a graphics card is excessive voltage or temperatures.
> 
> Also what should I set the power target to?
> 
> And as said before:


I run my memory @ 7ghz most of the time, which is +500, but! Core OC > Memory OC in every situation, should only start in on memory once you've found max core clock, as a high memory OC will take away from core OC. Memory bandwidth isn't even that important on Titan due to the 384 bit bus, there are very few situations where you'll actually benefit from memory OC. High resolution, & Surround being the main ones. Some people however do report smoother game play with high memory OC, but that's kinda hard to extrapolate.

Yes, Kepler architecture and Furmark do NOT get along.

The only time you see Furmark used by GPU reviewers is to test max TDP, as it's terrible for stability testing, and is pretty well known for causing strange behavior with Kepler. Throttling, extreme core fluctuation, stuff like that.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I run my memory @ 7ghz most of the time, which is +500, but! Core OC > Memory OC in every situation, should only start in on memory once you've found max core clock, as a high memory OC will take away from core OC. Memory bandwidth isn't even that important on Titan due to the 384 bit bus, there are very few situations where you'll actually benefit from memory OC. High resolution, & Surround being the main ones. Some people however do report smoother game play with high memory OC, but that's kinda hard to extrapolate.
> 
> Yes, Kepler architecture and Furmark do NOT get along.
> 
> The only time you see Furmark used by GPU reviewers is to test max TDP, as it's terrible for stability testing, and is pretty well known for causing strange behavior with Kepler. Throttling, extreme core fluctuation, stuff like that.


I found my max core oc, and am now looking for a memory oc. Titan black runs at 7ghz at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> as a high memory OC will take away from core OC.


Are you referring to higher memory oc generating more heat that will cause higher temps on the gpu? if so that not a problem, I am getting 39c while running furmark with the power target set to 200%
I have reached the max oc I can get out of my gpu being limited by voltage and I want to get as much out of my vram as I can.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Also anyone here with a wc what kinda vram overclocks do you have? There is no temperature sensor for the vram so I don't know what I can oc it to.


7000mhz here also. 6000mhz is stock for vanilla Titan. Heat is not an issue with memory OCs, just slowly OC until you find your max OC. With stock voltage higher memory OC can impede core OC due to power limitations.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I meant artifacts not screen tearing.. I have never encountered screen tearing.
> Are there even any custom PCBs for the normal Titan? Also what kind of difference is fps for the same clocks for some of the custom PCBs?


It does make difference and runs smoother more stable. pcb layout and components make great deal other wise a evga 780 acx at 1241 mhz wouldnt get on average 1-2 more fps than Asus dc2 at 1280 mhz. There is plenty of info on this, go look at jay 2 cent youtube reference 780 3 way sli. he has his cards at like 1380 mhz and and scores are great but for that speed .... not so much. he even explains it very nicely how even tho his clocks are 1380 mhz they not as strong as they look bcz he is using reference card. pcb make and everything else does play a role.. of course not huge role but def plays a role. Guru3d card reviews shows it clearly as having different brands with some lower clocking producing more perfromance.

hmm at same clocks my odl Evga acx got 150 less score on valley vs My old Evga Classified at same exact clocks with both mod bios. whats the difference? pcb is the only real difference. and was not high clocks . and if the evga 780 acx was already one of the the best non reference on average, than imagine how much more is a classfy clock frequency vs reference


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 7000mhz here also. 6000mhz is stock for vanilla Titan. Heat is not an issue with memory OCs, just slowly OC until you find your max OC. With stock voltage higher memory OC can impede core OC due to power limitations.


Thanks, anyone know the power usage of the vram on the titan black at stock?

Edit: if heat is not an issue with memory OCs then what happens when I reach its max OC?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I found my max core oc, and am now looking for a memory oc. Titan black runs at 7ghz at stock.
> Are you referring to higher memory oc generating more heat that will cause higher temps on the gpu? if so that not a problem, I am getting 39c while running furmark with the power target set to 200%
> I have reached the max oc I can get out of my gpu being limited by voltage and I want to get as much out of my vram as I can.


I think it has more to do with the VRMs working double time, as the memory only has something like 2 dedicated VRMs, & shares some of the others the cores use, or something.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> It does make difference and runs smoother more stable. pcb layout and components make great deal other wise a evga 780 acx at 1241 mhz wouldnt get on average 1-2 more fps than Asus dc2 at 1280 mhz. There is plenty of info on this, go look at jay 2 cent youtube reference 780 3 way sli. he has his cards at like 1380 mhz and and scores are great but for that speed .... not so much. he even explains it very nicely how even tho his clocks are 1380 mhz they not as strong as they look bcz he is using reference card. pcb make and everything else does play a role.. of course not huge role but def plays a role. Guru3d card reviews shows it clearly as having different brands with some lower clocking producing more perfromance.
> 
> hmm at same clocks my odl Evga acx got 150 less score on valley vs My old Evga Classified at same exact clocks with both mod bios. whats the difference? pcb is the only real difference. and was not high clocks . and if the evga 780 acx was already one of the the best non reference on average, than imagine how much more is a classfy clock frequency vs reference


Error correction "being in edge of stability can lower scores. Bios can affect memory timings , look at the 980classified vs strix then the strix bios was nodded for the classified andntye gap closed.

So those cards have different bios which can affect scores/fps at same speeds.

The actual GPU affects overclock more than anything else, if you are pushing say 1.45-1.55 volts thru say a 780ti there you will see the aftermarket classified benefit as it can push those volts/current cleanly and without pushing the vrm to destruction.


----------



## skupples

yeah... all i'm seeing is driver interactions with the different brands of BIOS. PCB layout goes about as far as stability.

I'm kinda disappointed JayC would put it off on the PCB & not BIOS programming.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> there are no custom PCBs for anything named Titan.
> 
> There would be no difference in FPS either way, as the core would be identical. The only benefit would be better cooling & better power delivery, which could, but is not guaranteed to give better overclocks.


There are a couple out there. Dont forget about FrankenTitan!!












Man i got way back in this thread to find those pics. This thread is damn ancient in technology years, but Titan still rocking!! I purchased a GTX 970 OC it(1493/7800mhz) and compared it to my Titan(1346/7000mhz) at 4k res and the Titan was beating the 970 by as high as 35% performance in some games while both cards were fully OC'd!!!







Returned that 970 as fast as i got it. Glad i skipped small Maxwell. I believe its that tiny memory bus which is holding Maxwell back in some games @ 4k.


----------



## skupples

What?! No wayyy mannn!!! Nvidia totally did something to reduce the need for memory bandwidth by 20%...


----------



## Swolern

Haha ya that magic memory!!









I just love it when i see Titan score low in game benchmarks while at stock clocks (876mhz.....) Us watered down, voltage unlocked Titans get around a 50% OC from stock clocks!! And the core OC scales in performance. 50% core OC would produce near 50% performance increase depending on the game. From what i have seen with my 970 is the core OC does not scale, 25% core OC would only produce around 15% performance gains.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Wait you need +500 on the Titan's memory to get it to 7k!? I thought it was +250 all this time...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Wait you need +500 on the Titan's memory to get it to 7k!? I thought it was +250 all this time...


actually, I think you're right... because its 4x... shows how often I look @ my OC profiles these days. I haven't even ran them through a benchmark in 9 months. Got the tools, got the Rev 2 BIOS, found some happy mediums, ~1200mhz, and ~1334mhz, both work in everything (because I over apply voltage) and I then called it a day.

I only switch on the 1334mhz mode when I see my cards getting close to 90% usage, which is rare due to poor SLI utilization. Hell, Dragon Age Inquisition is the first game in quite some time to properly use all three GPUs. Scaling is a bit wonky in different areas, but Frost Bite has both Triple buffering and pre-rendered frames built in, which makes it easy to smooth out. Triple buffering on, V-sync on, and 2x pre-rendered frames, and boom silky smooth goodness. Wish I could say the same for Far Stutter 4, but nooope!


----------



## Swolern

SLI woes is why I downgraded to just one Titan @ 2560x1440p 120hz. I'm very picky now a days. I won't run it if it's not butter smooth and a single card is as smooth as it gets. About 99% of games I have tried run perfectly smooth. Haven't tried FC4 though.

I'm just going to stay with the strongest single gpu with a single display for a while. I did try 3 different 4k monitors & 4k TVs, 28in & 50inches, and a single highly OC'd Titan actually ran 4k very well. BF4 averaged around 60fps @4k with all ultra settings except FXAA and AO off. I was very impressed by the old Titan. And yes you can tell the difference between no AA and AA enabled even with 4k res @ 28inches.


----------



## dpoverlord

I sold my 2 other titans and am down to one on 4800 x 2560 (3 monitors) and in strategy games I go to 6400 x 2560. It goes on air to about 1250 mhz when O/C. It's not playing at 60FPS anymore but honestly, I have not been gaming enough to need it. I am holding out to the Titan 2 and skylake for my next Big upgrade. My titans kept their worth and they were a great investment!

Great card!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's +500 for 7000 on regular Titan


----------



## supermi

Ah the gangs back together!

OG titan club members hollah!

I have been running super sampling on my 1080x3 in portrait (3k) definitely noticable in IQ and vram (need that 6gb )


----------



## Poindexter

Titan owner for nearly 2 years who recently stopped lurking on OC.net and is really close to pulling the trigger on a 2nd Titan _(admittedly, after looking pretty hard at other card options due to some recent GPU issues I'm having)._

To this day I still love the performance of my 2688 Cuda beast running a 5760 x 1080 surround setup. But, it might be time to have some fun with even more resolution, so eBay has become part of the daily routine in the hunt for an Asus twin.

Titans rule!


----------



## liberato87

REVIEW OF THE SWIFTECH KOMODO NV-LE for Gtx TITAN/TITAN BLACK/780/780Ti

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/liquid/swiftech-komodo-nv-luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooli...luxury-edition-anche-per-gk110-2014121710385/


----------



## Asus11

looks heavy^


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> looks heavy^


I like my waterblocks like I like my significant others...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I like my waterblocks like I like my significant others...


I guess its whatever floats your boat









or sinks it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's +500 for 7000 on regular Titan


-.- I was right the first 10,000 times.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> -.- I was right the first 10,000 times.


And I thought I was overclocked to 7k the first 10,000 times.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I guess its whatever floats your boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or sinks it


I see what you did there. WATERblock and float... heavy and sinks.

You sir are punishing me.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What?! No wayyy mannn!!! Nvidia totally did something to reduce the need for memory bandwidth by 20%...


Nvdia did but 980 970 4gb is like 2gb ... maybe is cause of their small bandwidth. either way they loose steam faster than any other 4gb card out there


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> And I thought I was overclocked to 7k the first 10,000 times.


Should be a happy day for you. There is still more performance, after all this time, to be had! All of my GPUs can do 7K individually, but don't seem to like doing it all together.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Should be a happy day for you. There is still more performance, after all this time, to be had! All of my GPUs can do 7K individually, but don't seem to like doing it all together.


On the contrary I am scared because what if I cannot reach an overclock of that high!


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> +1 on the Rev2 bios. Get it.
> 
> First here is the guide to unlocking 1.3v on AB. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044
> 
> After that is installed you can use Zawarudo's tool to unlock up to 1.6v.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> 
> My Titan does about the same as yours at 1.212v (1175) And OCs stable to 1346/7000mhz @ 1.4v which is about 1.345v at load. I haven't dared to go above 1.4v so use with caution above that.


I went with *Rev3* and it gives me a little bit of boost. Thanks for the info! However, I still wondering if any vbios up there with unlocked 1.5v or more?



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5088248?


----------



## abirli

I've tried 1.45 and 1.5 before outside ambient -1c . The extra juice didn't help much I think either my psu (ax1200) or the voltage wall was tapped


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I went with *Rev3* and it gives me a little bit of boost. Thanks for the info! However, I still wondering if any vbios up there with unlocked 1.5v or more?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5088248?






the bios doesn't dictate the voltage limitation. The most you can do via BIOS is 1.212V, you then must use C2 commands or Zawarudo Tool to go past that. The base level volt mod will unlock 1.3V, while the tool will let you go to 1.6V if you REALLY want to blow things up.

Thread search a few pages back (Depending on how many posts per page) for Occamrazor, all the guides for voltage are in his sig.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I went with *Rev3* and it gives me a little bit of boost. Thanks for the info! However, I still wondering if any vbios up there with unlocked 1.5v or more?


I believe the only different in Rev 2 and 3 is the base clock, which wont change your max OC outcome.

Skupps is right. Use the link i previously posted to get the voltage unlocks. By the look of your pic your still at 1212mv and have not even done the 1.3v unlock yet. Again run the 1.3v unlock first, stress test to find max OC, and then run the 1.6v unlock.(but dont go higher than 1.4-1.45v.)Be careful with temps and use at your own risk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> I've tried 1.45 and 1.5 before outside ambient -1c . The extra juice didn't help much I think either my psu (ax1200) or the voltage wall was tapped


1.45v didnt help from what, 1.212v? If so you did something wrong. You should be getting an extra 150-200mhz stable core clock above your 1.212v clocks.


----------



## Swolern

Oh and uninstall PrecX and get Afterburner. Im using AB 3.0.1 Stable. http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html

It will look like this after done correctly.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Oh and uninstall PrecX and get Afterburner. Im using AB 3.0.1 Stable. http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html
> 
> It will look like this after done correctly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have successfully unlock 1.3v with Softmode, but having trouble unlocking *1.4v* via Zawarudo tool.

From what i noticed, the Softmode has *disabled* LLC, but Zawarudo tool has *enabled* LLC instead. Can these two options conflict with each other?

FYI, EVGA PrecisionX is uninstalled.


----------



## Swolern

I would keep LLC enabled. Many were having problems with it disabled.

Also test out 1.3v and make sure your getting higher stable core clocks.

Also make sure you download the v5 of the Zawarudo tool not v4.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I would keep LLC enabled. Many were having problems with it disabled.
> 
> Also test out 1.3v and make sure your getting higher stable core clocks.
> 
> Also make sure you download the v5 of the Zawarudo tool not v4.


I don't see v5, they have only listed v2, v3 and this one "TeamSkyn3t_ZawarudoABHack_B18" (the one im using now).

Can you please post a link with v5.

Also, i did NOT installed "RivaTuner Statistics server" during AB installation. Is that required?


----------



## Swolern

Riva Tuner is needed for OSD monitoring.

V5 is in Occam's sig. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I don't see v5, they have only listed v2, v3 and this one "TeamSkyn3t_ZawarudoABHack_B18" (the one im using now).
> 
> Can you please post a link with v5.
> 
> Also, i did NOT installed "RivaTuner Statistics server" during AB installation. Is that required?


V2 and V3 (actually rev 2 and rev 3) is the vBios, v5 is the voltage hack tool.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> V2 and V3 (actually rev 2 and rev 3) is the vBios, v5 is the voltage hack tool.


I think i just fried one of my Titans (in the second slot)









Here is what i did:
1. set voltage to 1.6v
2. PC shutdown in 15sec
3. Red light appears on 1st PSU (main) and was not booting.
4. unplugged motherboard power cable and plugged into second PSU (CPU was still power in the first PSU)
5. turned OFF all GPUs except second GPU
6. turned ON PC and bingo - the card gets burned small

Now running system on first GPU. Any clue whats going none?

FYI, all temps was under 50c. Is it possible that vBOIS was conflicting with voltage mode? Since im using REV3 bios.
Also, all GPUs was powered into second PSU except the fist one.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I think i just fried one of my Titans (in the second slot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what i did:
> 1. set voltage to 1.6v
> 2. PC shutdown in 15sec
> 3. Red light appears on 1st PSU (main) and was not booting.
> 4. unplugged motherboard power cable and plugged into second PSU (CPU was still power in the first PSU)
> 5. turned OFF all GPUs except second GPU
> 6. turned ON PC and bingo - the card gets burned small
> 
> Now running system on first GPU. Any clue whats going none?
> 
> FYI, all temps was under 50c. Is it possible that vBOIS was conflicting with voltage mode? Since im using REV3 bios.
> Also, all GPUs was powered into second PSU except the fist one.


what made you think 1.6v was ok, thats some serious volts









take the second hard out & test it in a different PC or disable all but the second and connect it up and see if it boots. if not its fried, maybe you can examine it when you take the block off


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I think i just fried one of my Titans (in the second slot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what i did:
> 1. set voltage to 1.6v
> 2. PC shutdown in 15sec
> 3. Red light appears on 1st PSU (main) and was not booting.
> 4. unplugged motherboard power cable and plugged into second PSU (CPU was still power in the first PSU)
> 5. turned OFF all GPUs except second GPU
> 6. turned ON PC and bingo - the card gets burned small
> 
> Now running system on first GPU. Any clue whats going none?
> 
> FYI, all temps was under 50c. Is it possible that vBOIS was conflicting with voltage mode? Since im using REV3 bios.
> Also, all GPUs was powered into second PSU except the fist one.


1.6v!







Bro I told you dont go above 1.4 or 1.45v max, and thats even pushing the limits. Didnt you not see the exploding pic that Skupps posted of 1.6v. Jesus man your lucky you didnt fry all of your Titans. Im hoping the GPU warranty will take care of you.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe the only different in Rev 2 and 3 is the base clock, which wont change your max OC outcome.
> 
> Skupps is right. Use the link i previously posted to get the voltage unlocks. By the look of your pic your still at 1212mv and have not even done the 1.3v unlock yet. Again run the 1.3v unlock first, stress test to find max OC, and then run the 1.6v unlock.(but dont go higher than 1.4-1.45v.)Be careful with temps and use at your own risk.
> 1.45v didnt help from what, 1.212v? If so you did something wrong. You should be getting an extra 150-200mhz stable core clock above your 1.212v clocks.


Didn't help from 1.4


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Are all 4 of the Titans dead? Does anyone else think this is funny? It reminds me when my parents told me not to touch the fire so then I touched the fire and then I got burned.


----------



## Creator

With 4 Titans you shouldn't be going beyond 1.212v on a 1200W PSU anyway. Once you get up to around 1.35v, a single Titan can pull as much as 400W.

Edit : Didn't see you had a second PSU. Ok, nevermind that. Well, sorry to hear about the Titan. People recommend 1.4v max for good reason!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> With 4 Titans you shouldn't be going beyond 1.212v on a 1200W PSU anyway. Once you get up to around 1.35v, a single Titan can pull as much as 400W.
> 
> Edit : Didn't see you had a second PSU. Ok, nevermind that. Well, sorry to hear about the Titan. People recommend 1.4v max for good reason!


Just as a reference point, my 1200W SuperFlower Plat pulled 1320w with three Titan Blacks at 1.212v in Firestrike GT1 lol.

So 4......


----------



## skupples

Time for some dead Titans!!

Make sure you're using 3.0.0 msiab, hack doesn't work with newest versions.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Time for some dead Titans!!
> 
> Make sure you're using 3.0.0 msiab, hack doesn't work with newest versions.


I believe AB 3.0.1 is the last version that works with the hack, that's what I'm using. Even though we warned him, I do feel bad for the guy, it is such a pretty rig.


----------



## StenioMoreira

lol where ?? who??/ dead titan?? 4 of them? lol someone show me omg 4 titan


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> lol where ?? who??/ dead titan?? 4 of them? lol someone show me omg 4 titan


Speaking of pretty rigs...

SO does anyone else have a Quick Disconnect before and after their GPUs? My methodology is if I want to change GPUs I just need to undo the 2 QDCs. If I want to drain the loop I can Disconnect the bottom one and then Connect an additional male fitting with a tube attached leading to the drain bucket.

I was wondering if this makes sense before I buy $80 worth of QDCs


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I believe AB 3.0.1 is the last version that works with the hack, that's what I'm using. Even though we warned him, I do feel bad for the guy, it is such a pretty rig.


Some of us just can't resist dat urge








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Speaking of pretty rigs...
> 
> SO does anyone else have a Quick Disconnect before and after their GPUs? My methodology is if I want to change GPUs I just need to undo the 2 QDCs. If I want to drain the loop I can Disconnect the bottom one and then Connect an additional male fitting with a tube attached leading to the drain bucket.
> 
> I was wondering if this makes sense before I buy $80 worth of QDCs


Yeah, that makes plentry of sense.

the only issue with QDC is space when routing into the south bridge of a motherboard, but those are even more worthless to cool than memory, at least these days.


----------



## Dyaems

@ Petnax

Why 1.6v? I don't think anyone in this thread, besides who does LN2 maybe, feeds 1.6v on their Titans.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Speaking of pretty rigs...
> 
> SO does anyone else have a Quick Disconnect before and after their GPUs? My methodology is if I want to change GPUs I just need to undo the 2 QDCs. If I want to drain the loop I can Disconnect the bottom one and then Connect an additional male fitting with a tube attached leading to the drain bucket.
> 
> I was wondering if this makes sense before I buy $80 worth of QDCs


Or, you could just get 2 hose clamps and pinch the hose before and after the cards. Thats how I do it but it only take 20 minutes to drain and fill the loop. I stick a datavac into the disconnected end of the line and it's empty in about 20 seconds LOL


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Ah the gangs back together!
> 
> OG titan club members hollah!
> 
> I have been running super sampling on my 1080x3 in portrait (3k) definitely noticable in IQ and vram (need that 6gb )


/wave

Really regret selling off two of my EVGA SC Sig.

On the prowl now for some cheap Titan Blacks, feels like this is the end of the metal coolers. So I would love to get some in the house to show off. Hopfully when I have the funds a few will still be in stock or people willing to sell.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Or, you could just get 2 hose clamps and pinch the hose before and after the cards. Thats how I do it but it only take 20 minutes to drain and fill the loop. I stick a datavac into the disconnected end of the line and it's empty in about 20 seconds LOL


I blew out a radiator doing that the other day, so be careful









I have a drain port on the lowest part of my rig (the front 480) and drain ports on both of my top 480s. uncapped those, put the datavac up to it, and after a short few seconds, my side 360 started gushing water out of the fins









1.6v = guaranteed death within a short period of time, even on water.

The highest voltage I've seen people use on a semi-regular basis is 1.4V, with full liquid loop & low ambients.


----------



## Agent-A01

Ouch, dont go over 1.45V..(Ive been using this voltage for months now with sig clocks).. More than that you will blow your vrms, although 1.6v shouldnt kill anything at idle until you put load on it


----------



## Petnax

One Titan dead in the second slot







at least in SLI mode enabled. The light is OFF on mobo where indicated second PCIe slot (see img1). However, i can run this card in single mode and it works perfectly, even passed 3DMark benchmark. But when SLI is enabled; the NVIDIA driver does not detect the card, same as motherboard indication light at the top right corner (see img1).

I feel it was my fault due to incorrect cable routing rather then 1.6v. Cause when i add 1.6v the system shutdown automatically in about 15sec, and red LED light turned ON on main PSU. With red light ON i was unable to boot the system, so i went with cable changes over another PSU.

I feel like the card was fried because of one of these reasons:
1. PCIe cables was connected incorrectly. I accidentally took 2pin from another connector and plug them together (see img2). Not confirmed anyway.
2. Connected MOBO power cable into 2nd PSU, when CPU cable was plugged in to 1st PSU (main).

So the point is 1.6v should kill the chip, but card is still in working condition when in single mode. So, what is it?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> One Titan dead in the second slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least in SLI mode enabled. The light is OFF on mobo where indicated second PCIe slot (see img1). However, i can run this card in single mode and it works perfectly, even passed 3DMark benchmark. But when SLI is enabled; the NVIDIA driver does not detect the card, same as motherboard indication light at the top right corner (see img1).
> 
> I feel it was my fault due to incorrect cable routing rather then 1.6v. Cause when i add 1.6v the system shutdown automatically in about 15sec, and red LED light turned ON on main PSU. With red light ON i was unable to boot the system, so i went with cable changes over another PSU.
> 
> I feel like the card was fried because of one of these reasons:
> 1. PCIe cables was connected incorrectly. I accidentally took 2pin from another connector and plug them together (see img2). Not confirmed anyway.
> 2. Connected MOBO power cable into 2nd PSU, when CPU cable was plugged in to 1st PSU (main).
> 
> So the point is 1.6v should kill the chip, but card is still in working condition when in single mode. So, what is it?


Ok so if the card is working by itself that is a good sign... though a bit of a pain you might want to switch it with another card (switch slots) and see if the same issue presents itself. Could be motherboard? Is it running fully stable by itself?

Lastly if you smelled burning something is fried.... whether a wire something from the PSU, MB or card .... I am not sure what circuitry could be fried which would not affect the card in a single card config but would render it broken for SLI.

Very strange indeed!

though embarrassing I will admit I think I one killed a 4870x2 by some how fitting in a MB CPU 12v 8 pin into the PCIE 8 pin plug


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Ok so if the card is working by itself that is a good sign... though a bit of a pain you might want to switch it with another card (switch slots) and see if the same issue presents itself. Could be motherboard? Is it running fully stable by itself?
> 
> Lastly if you smelled burning something is fried.... whether a wire something from the PSU, MB or card .... I am not sure what circuitry could be fried which would not affect the card in a single card config but would render it broken for SLI.
> 
> Very strange indeed!
> 
> though embarrassing I will admit I think I one killed a 4870x2 by some how fitting in a MB CPU 12v 8 pin into the PCIE 8 pin plug


Ok, here is possible good news: the Titan is a live (not fully confirmed), but mobo is dead (specifically 2nd PCIe slot). So it's $1000 VS $500 beat.

I plugged an old Radeon card and noticed the same issue. The card is working, but PCIe indication LED at the top corner is still OFF. So, i guess it was an electric shortage that killed the 2nd slot in certain way, and now it working in limited condition where SLI no longer in business.


----------



## alancsalt

You haven't filled out rigbuilder and added the list generated to your sig, so not sure what you've got beside your Titan...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

That way it's easy for others to see what hardware is involved...

I've got one RIVE whose second PCIe slot has quit.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Ok, here is possible good news: the Titan is a live (not fully confirmed), but mobo is dead (specifically 2nd PCIe slot). So it's $1000 VS $500 beat.
> 
> I plugged an old Radeon card and noticed the same issue. The card is working, but PCIe indication LED at the top corner is still OFF. So, i guess it was an electric shortage that killed the 2nd slot in certain way, and now it working in limited condition where SLI no longer in business.


glad you found the root of the issue. I know a couple guys that the PCI-E Switch went out on them on the RIVE.


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> glad you found the root of the issue. I know a couple guys that the PCI-E Switch went out on them on the RIVE.


i had this issue..the board was duff.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @ Petnax
> 
> Why 1.6v? I don't think anyone in this thread, besides who does LN2 maybe, feeds 1.6v on their Titans.


I ran my 690 at 1.6v just for idling at to see if i had discovered the right hex code. Like Agent said YOU will blow your MOSFETS as they will not be able to handle the current at 1.6v.
I found my card became unstable at 1.48v, could not go any higher on voltage or past 1372mhz.


----------



## dpoverlord

LOL Read this:
Quote:


> every reference card has high asic and more expensive cards got lower asic like Asus Matrix/Evga classy/KingPin./Lighting.
> 
> lower asic = better clocks good luck fooling folks.
> 
> have you notice no card series i mentioned above ^^ have high asic but instead ALL HAVE lowe asic!! haha i owned many many cards and always run 3 way sli... the lower asic ones always clock higher. Also everyone who argues otherwise only own one card and those who own multiple agree with me. not only they do But Nvidia says so too and so does AMD. but good luck fooling people


I love how I am beeing flamed for selling my card as a great O/C I wonder what hes smoking


----------



## skupples

lower ASIC does tend to translate to higher OCs when you start pushing the volts.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> lower ASIC does tend to translate to higher OCs when you start pushing the volts.


yep and in another thread I looked into it and it was confirmed, and sckupples said something to me i think before that made so much sense i think he said" when people see % they automatically think it means better "


----------



## supermi

I would want a higher ASIC in my 18 inch laptop but just give me voltage and cooling for my desktop cards


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I would want a higher ASIC in my 18 inch laptop but just give me voltage and cooling for my desktop cards


said it perfectly! like AMD chip engineer stated some wherre . he said for cellphones tablets and laptops higher Asic = good but for desktop not so much


----------



## Keromyaou

In this case, higher ASIC is better for Titan Black but not much for Titan???


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> In this case, higher ASIC is better for Titan Black but not much for Titan???


Higher is good for those who wont overclock much or and are not looking to go any where near extreme. Its better power saving chip that cant handle high voltages and in return wont be hitting crazy clocks. If your planning to use the easy soft voltage mods for titan or titanblack than youd want low asic


----------



## Keromyaou

Thank you for the clear-cut answer. That was my point. Titan is voltage-unlocked. So you could try good overclocking with high voltage. However, Titan Black is voltage-locked. So you can't increase voltage so much. Then for Titan Black is it better to have high ASIC cards to get good overclocking without using high voltage (because you can't increase voltage so much anyway)?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Dilemma, went to check some 3mm thermal pads im going to put on the backside soon and they are actually two pads squished together ! :C I've heard its cheating stacking pads, so im wondering if I can insert a medium between them , something thermally conductive like aluminium foil







wish I had copper foil , but I don't :/ thoughts ?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Dilemma, went to check some 3mm thermal pads im going to put on the backside soon and they are actually two pads squished together ! :C I've heard its cheating stacking pads, so im wondering if I can insert a medium between them , something thermally conductive like aluminium foil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish I had copper foil , but I don't :/ thoughts ?


Thermally conductive but not electrically conductive my friend...


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Thermally conductive but not electrically conductive my friend...


Dont think it matters where its sitting between two thermal pads, copper is conductive as well. Thought about shims but they are too thick :/


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keromyaou*
> 
> Thank you for the clear-cut answer. That was my point. Titan is voltage-unlocked. So you could try good overclocking with high voltage. However, Titan Black is voltage-locked. So you can't increase voltage so much. Then for Titan Black is it better to have high ASIC cards to get good overclocking without using high voltage (because you can't increase voltage so much anyway)?


Titan black completely voltage locked???? no mods at alll??? omg i almost bought one. Cz 780's and normal Titans got alot of voltage software mods ...







so your telling me there isnt any for Titan Black?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Titan black completely voltage locked???? no mods at alll??? omg i almost bought one. Cz 780's and normal Titans got alot of voltage software mods ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your telling me there isnt any for Titan Black?


Correct, no voltage control. Titan Black uses the same VRM as the 780Ti. It is possible to apply voltage through software however it's thought the amperage is throttled at driver level, therefore the clocks are no more stable. In short it is not possible to exceed 1.212v. At least, it hasn't been done successfully. The power circuitry is weak anyway. Anything over 1.3 is asking for trouble, regardless of the fact there are many who claim their
original Titans are still working. That doesn't mean (excuse my french) jack < rude >


----------



## Emmanuel

I just discovered this 1.3v soft mod after a year of setting and forgetting about my GPU OC, never thought I would be able to go over 1.21v

I was able to successfully do the mod, I'm under water with EK blocks (VRM cooled). I'm still a little worried about pumping 1.3v through the cards, I need them to last until the 980ti or new Titans come out, maybe a year from now... But I need all the performance I can get because I'm upgrading to 4K.

A thousand pages back I read a couple posts about people frying their card at 1.3v but the circumstances under which that happened are not very clear.

So, has there been any reports of dead cards at 1.3v (really 1.325v with LLC) by OCN users?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I just discovered this 1.3v soft mod after a year of setting and forgetting about my GPU OC, never thought I would be able to go over 1.21v
> 
> I was able to successfully do the mod, I'm under water with EK blocks (VRM cooled). I'm still a little worried about pumping 1.3v through the cards, I need them to last until the 980ti or new Titans come out, maybe a year from now... But I need all the performance I can get because I'm upgrading to 4K.
> 
> A thousand pages back I read a couple posts about people frying their card at 1.3v but the circumstances under which that happened are not very clear.
> 
> So, has there been any reports of dead cards at 1.3v (really 1.325v with LLC) by OCN users?


Under an EK full cover block, 1.3v is fine for 24/7.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Under an EK full cover block, 1.3v is fine for 24/7.


Ok so my VRMs should be ok but do I have to worry about anything else getting degraded running at that voltage? For instance with Intel processors, there is a published max voltage before degrading starts (1.4v for 32nm CPUs etc).

Is my motherboard at risk with the GPUs pulling so much power? I think my 1200W PSU should be capable of handling the load and worst case scenario it'll trip OCP so I'm not too worried about the PSU.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Overclocking, you should always worry about your stuff not lasting as long as not overclocking.

But 1.3v would be nothing for the Titan with proper VRM cooling and the chip can easily handle it.

The 1200w you have would push them without issue.


----------



## Emmanuel

That is true but I'm trying to find out where the line is between within specs and severe degradation guaranteed.

I think my CPU has a VID of around 1.2v and I'm running it at 1.4v knowing that it will not just die on me overnight (unless defective). It seems like with these GPUs the max voltage they can actually take is mostly speculation. Do we know of comparable GPUs that nVidia openly allows to run at around 1.3v?


----------



## skupples

Your biggest concern with the card Is it only lasted five years instead of 10 and that might even be an overstatement


----------



## szeged

the titan vrms arent as weak as people think really. the only ones we have seen were either

A. defective in the first place
B. not properly cooled
C. running such insane voltage they were asking for it eventually (ahem...mrtooshort ahem...







)


----------



## Panther Al

Honestly, the reason I think we saw a handfull of Titans go boom was 24/7 high loads over a long period of time without proper cooling: In my case, mine was Folding 24/7 under air and the user - that being me -being a total idjit and ramping up beyond where he should have voltage wise.









Pure PEBKAC issue.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Honestly, the reason I think we saw a handfull of Titans go boom was 24/7 high loads over a long period of time without proper cooling: In my case, mine was Folding 24/7 under air and the user - that being me -being a total idjit and ramping up beyond where he should have voltage wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure PEBKAC issue.


Were you one of those running 1.6v haha?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Were you one of those running 1.6v haha?


Nope, I wasn't that crazy.









I think it was a case of pumping it just a little too much: I think it was 1.24 or so, something like that. Don't recall. Thats what killed the first, and I think even though I fixed myself when it did go pop, it probably did enough damage to send off the second a few months ago.

ASUS was actually pretty good to me RMA wise, not as good as EVGA, but I was taken care of.

Moral of the story: Don't touch voltage whilst on stock air!


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Nope, I wasn't that crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a case of pumping it just a little too much: I think it was 1.24 or so, something like that. Don't recall. Thats what killed the first, and I think even though I fixed myself when it did go pop, it probably did enough damage to send off the second a few months ago.
> 
> ASUS was actually pretty good to me RMA wise, not as good as EVGA, but I was taken care of.
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't touch voltage whilst on stock air!


Oh wow, I'm hoping it's not so much the voltage that killed it but the uncooled VRMs; otherwise at 1.3v I'm way over that!


----------



## V3teran

1.38v-1.4v is the sweet spot.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the titan vrms arent as weak as people think really. the only ones we have seen were either
> 
> A. defective in the first place
> B. not properly cooled
> C. running such insane voltage they were asking for it eventually (ahem...mrtooshort ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have to agree with this. We've been pumping extra volts for over a year now, and we've seen very few blown cards, and the ones we have seen are from people obscenely pushing the limits.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> That is true but I'm trying to find out where the line is between within specs and severe degradation guaranteed.
> 
> I think my CPU has a VID of around 1.2v and I'm running it at 1.4v knowing that it will not just die on me overnight (unless defective). It seems like with these GPUs the max voltage they can actually take is mostly speculation. Do we know of comparable GPUs that nVidia openly allows to run at around 1.3v?


There has been no proven degradation on GK110 that I'm aware of. The chip seems to be very resilient. I run 1246mhz @ 1.3v idle(1.240v load) 24/7, & 1342mhz @ 1.4v whenever I see the need. I have been running those settings for over a year with no signs of degradation.


----------



## skupples

pretty much! The chip is much stronger than the VRMs, but even the VRMs are pretty strong, despite the bad rap the card got @ release for having "Shoddy VRMs thus low overclocking" nope, it's called Nvidia being Nvidia.


----------



## supermi

Unless we count Shadows of Mordor as degradation, that darn game!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Unless we count Shadows of Mordor as degradation, that darn game!


eh, poor optimization. Their HD texture pack barely pushes 1080P on all textures, and yet it still runs poorly.

& don't even get me started on the "female avatar" DLC which still has a dude's voice and is just the princess warrior girl.


----------



## quipers

Sorry for the newb question, but which parts specifically are the vrms? Does anyone have or know of a diagram or photo to point them out?


----------



## Emmanuel

My cards don't seem to be great overclockers, I freeze in Heaven within 30 seconds at 1228MHz at 1.3v while I can do 1123MHz at 1.21v for years.
I'm using the Skynet BIOS from the first post btw.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Sorry for the newb question, but which parts specifically are the vrms? Does anyone have or know of a diagram or photo to point them out?




see the caps marked R22? The VRMS are the little black squares to the right of each R22 marked chunk of metal.

voltage regulation/regulator module.

you then have 2 dedicated memory VRMs to the right of the R32 mosfets, or w/e they are.

http://hardzone.es/app/uploads/2013/02/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-gk110-PCB.jpg

^^^ fullsize.


----------



## Dyaems

Is it hard to remove the Titan's cooler _and put it back_? Was thinking to reapply thermal paste with Gelid GC Extreme since my Titan's temp always reaches 83C for some reason whenever I game and I thought 80C is the limit.

Still no budget for a custom loop sadly, which I really want to do









Last GPU that I reapplied thermal paste was a EVGA GTX 660 and I had a hard time screwing them back for some reason...


----------



## Emmanuel

Looks like so far I'm running stable through Heaven, 3 benchmark runs and now I'm just letting it run for stability.
1215MHz Core and Stock memory.

Temperatures have slowly creeped up to 57, TDP reaches close to 95% (PT slider is set to 100%) and no signs of downclocking so far. However I get occasional GPU Usage Drop down to 60% and then back to the upper 90s.

Something really weird that happened even on my previous overclock is sometimes I'll be playing BF3 and all of a sudden the Usage will massively drop to like 33% (once it dropped to 0%) for a second, the lights in my room will flicker and then everything goes back to 99%. Really not sure what to make of that.


----------



## skupples

nah, not that hard. I think someone around here even has a video of everything you need to do.

all the screws on the bottom (most likely TORX 6, don't try to use an allen key, you'll just strip them) and the 1-2 screws in the IO & you're good to go.

I get that lights flickering thing as well, quite often









not sure if its my system or the wiring in my house pooping bricks.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nah, not that hard. I think someone around here even has a video of everything you need to do.
> 
> all the screws on the bottom (most likely TORX 6, don't try to use an allen key, you'll just strip them) and the 1-2 screws in the IO & you're good to go.
> 
> I get that lights flickering thing as well, quite often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not sure if its my system or the wiring in my house pooping bricks*.


Same, I'm becoming a little paranoid on what could be causes of instability and I'm currently benching with lights off and laptop unplugged.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> see the caps marked R22? The VRMS are the little black squares to the right of each R22 marked chunk of metal.
> 
> voltage regulation/regulator module.
> 
> you then have 2 dedicated memory VRMs to the right of the R32 mosfets, or w/e they are.
> 
> http://hardzone.es/app/uploads/2013/02/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-gk110-PCB.jpg
> 
> ^^^ fullsize.


Thanks for that!

Where are the R32s though? I am not seeing them.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> Where are the R32s though? I am not seeing them.




blue are chokes/inductors
red are mosfets
yellow are capacitors
green is the voltage controller

all of these things combined make up the vrm of the titan.

r32s are the smaller outlined blues.

edit: r32s are the two yellow boxes beside the two seperate reds, for some reason paint decided they shouldnt be blue.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Something really weird that happened even on my previous overclock is sometimes I'll be playing BF3 and all of a sudden the Usage will massively drop to like 33% (once it dropped to 0%) for a second, the lights in my room will flicker and then everything goes back to 99%. Really not sure what to make of that.


Whoa, thats urgently needs your attention! I had the exact same issue. I ended up buying a *killawatt* and testing my receptacle. It showed i was getting massive line voltage drops from 120v to 70-80v (should only drop 5-10%). Tested and inspected all the receptacles in that circuit and found a bad one. It was actually already burnt behind the wall when i pulled out the receptacle. The thing would actually short & spark causing the line voltage to drop. The receptacle was behind my bed, so i would have never seen it. Moral of the story is my PC hobby saved my house from possibly burning down. The wife like that one, lol.









6 months later my uncle's house actually caught fire and he lost everything in his living room. Same exact issue of a shorting receptacle. Luckily everyone was ok.


----------



## Dyaems

I'm also getting that random 0% usage, but the house lights are all good. It does not bother me though and maybe it is the game (an MMO) that I play is causing that. I don't recall that happening when I played Crysis 3 or other games that are graphics intensive.

It would be nice though if I don't get those 0% drops. I even tried using the stock vBios before and I still am getting that so...

@ skup

Thanks for the tip, I'll find that video for removing the Titan cooler now. Would a Torx 6 from a _generic/cheap_ precision screwdriver would strip the screws as well?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Unless we count Shadows of Mordor as degradation, that darn game!


Sup bro. I think the Mordor instability was a driver issue. Tried out 1346/1.4v with new drivers and had no issues so far.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sup bro. I think the Mordor instability was a driver issue. Tried out 1346/1.4v with new drivers and had no issues so far.


Off topic, but I used the 3dvision fix for SOM and on the projector with my 780m it is GOOD, gonna see how 2x titans handle surround 3d vision, REMEMBER that bro, 3d vision surround!?! about as good as it got till the Rift started knocking at the door








720p SS from 1080 p is using just under 4gb of vram so cool

OHHH I hope it lets me run 1350mhz plus for that game, it can use it!


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> blue are chokes/inductors
> red are mosfets
> yellow are capacitors
> green is the voltage controller
> 
> all of these things combined make up the vrm of the titan.
> 
> r32s are the smaller outlined blues.
> 
> edit: r32s are the two yellow boxes beside the two seperate reds, for some reason paint decided they shouldnt be blue.






don't hate on paint! It's not a mind reader you [email protected]!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I'm also getting that random 0% usage, but the house lights are all good. It does not bother me though and maybe it is the game (an MMO) that I play is causing that. I don't recall that happening when I played Crysis 3 or other games that are graphics intensive.
> 
> It would be nice though if I don't get those 0% drops. I even tried using the stock vBios before and I still am getting that so...
> 
> @ skup
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll find that video for removing the Titan cooler now. Would a Torx 6 from a _generic/cheap_ precision screwdriver would strip the screws as well?


should be fine, home depot sells a TORX set for like $7-$10. Comes with all the small heads, and they store inside the screw driver. I think Milwaukee makes it, at least similar branding / color.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Off topic, but I used the 3dvision fix for SOM and on the projector with my 780m it is GOOD, gonna see how 2x titans handle surround 3d vision, REMEMBER that bro, 3d vision surround!?! about as good as it got till the Rift started knocking at the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 720p SS from 1080 p is using just under 4gb of vram so cool
> 
> OHHH I hope it lets me run 1350mhz plus for that game, it can use it!


Oh yeah!!!









Definitely missing 3d Surround!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Anything over 1.35v is where you see people run into trouble. Most I've seen are on EK blocks too. That's pretty weak. Flextronics will tell you they're not designed for that kind of voltage. Just because your card is still working now, doesn't mean it will be tomorrow, or 2 months from now lol.

People are welcome to believe otherwise.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have to agree with this. We've been pumping extra volts for over a year now, and we've seen very few blown cards, and the ones we have seen are from people obscenely pushing the limits.


And have you seen the vrm of reference 780/Titan lol they look very cheap and is only 6 phase.... so if they can handle all the voltages you guys been pushing with no probs. Imagine how much more durable Non reference 780's and others should be







. I was talking to 780ti matrix guy right and he was scared of 1.3V pshhh thats childs play voltage haha.. specially considering how 780 Matrix is built , i mean they use cap that are made to be under 125c or something called japanese 10k black metalic caps and thats just what i remember. but its funny how scared folks are even when they got ln2 blocks


----------



## szeged

Phase count does not matter, phase quality is the only thing that matters. The titan and a780 were designed with 1.212v in mind nvidia did not expect people to figure out how to unlock the voltage so that's why the components are pretty basic but still really good.


----------



## Emmanuel

I'm getting downclocking at 1.3v, 1215MHz Core and 3250MHz memory.

I don't get any downclocking when moving the PT slider to 125% (skynet BIOS) but I'm kinda worried I'm letting the card pull way too much current. What are people here setting their power limit to?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I'm getting downclocking at 1.3v, 1215MHz Core and 3250MHz memory.
> 
> I don't get any downclocking when moving the PT slider to 125% (skynet BIOS) but I'm kinda worried I'm letting the card pull way too much current. What are people here setting their power limit to?


The way I remember it is the power slider is just holding back the full 1.3v performance, which is around 1.25v at load with LLC enabled. The slider won't deliver any additional voltage past a certain point(around 110-120) depending on demand of application. I just set mine to 150% and forget about it. Power % slider was Nvidias design to limit Kepler, Skynet was designed to bypass those limitations.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The way I remember it is the power slider is just holding back the full 1.3v performance, which is around 1.25v at load with LLC enabled. The slider won't deliver any additional voltage past a certain point(around 110-120) depending on demand of application. I just set mine to 150% and forget about it. Power % slider was Nvidias design to limit Kepler, Skynet was designed to bypass those limitations.


I don't think the power slider has any impact on voltage, I think it plays on the amps side of the formula Volts x Amps = Watts
At 100% the power target is 350W, under load if 1.3v x Amps exceeds 350W, it will downclock to lower the current drawn (amps).

Not sure it's safe to allow the cards to pull 438W.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> And have you seen the vrm of reference 780/Titan lol they look very cheap and is only 6 phase.... so if they can handle all the voltages you guys been pushing with no probs. Imagine how much more durable Non reference 780's and others should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was talking to 780ti matrix guy right and he was scared of 1.3V pshhh thats childs play voltage haha.. specially considering how 780 Matrix is built , i mean they use cap that are made to be under 125c or something called japanese 10k black metalic caps and thats just what i remember. but its funny how scared folks are even when they got ln2 blocks


yes 1.25v-1.3 is max ill go to get 1400 stable









imo anymore isn't really worth it.. you got to remember.. when im at 1400mhz its like a gtx 780 @ 1650 and a titan @ 1500mhz

obz im still going to see how far I can go.. for the lulz

if I can get 1500mhz @ 1.35v which I doubt but who knows







imo think 1450 is more realistic


----------



## StenioMoreira

yeah but asus your card is made to handel some bad A$$ voltage man, !!! lols


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yeah but asus your card is made to handel some bad A$$ voltage man, !!! lols


ok ok we will see when I remove this minute resistor which an ant will have difficulty doing

to infinity and beyond!


----------



## qiplayer

Hi guys, I left my pc rest for a while.

I read today that Nvidia surround now supports FIVE screens!!

"Surround
With the power of GeForce GPUs, gamers are able to combine up to five displays to create the most immersive gaming environment possible. Here, you can leverage the latest NVIDIA display technologies including G-SYNC and 3D Vision and run them at resolutions up to 4K!"

from their site: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/surround


----------



## TheGovernment

Since I build my new x99 machine and new CL case and extra 480 rad and triple DDC setup, I had a full night of gaming last night and the titans (1.3V) never got over 25C







Man I love WC'ing


----------



## skupples

be careful with that triple DDC top. It can stress fracture very easily if you have ANY torque on it, whatsoever.

google things whatsoever is one word, that's new to me.



this was enough twist on it to pop one of those front welded in acrylic inserts. I then got a second top, put it in, and it too broke within a few weeks. (the welded in front thingy on the left, by the out)


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Can someone PLEASE answer this for me:

My previous setup was a vanilla RIVE, x3960, 16gb, and a Hydrocopper 590 - and I easily played 30gb 3D movies with no problem... Now, I have a vanilla R4BE, 32gb (2400mhz) DomPlats, and a reference Titan - and my 3D movies have a tick motion every split second it plays.

Am I missing something here... Shouldn't my current setup run VLC videos flawlessly, with twice the processing power of the 590, a faster mobo, and double the amount of RAM at a higher speed?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey guys I'm back! Miss me?

Lol, what? You didn't even realize I was gone? Well damn!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> be careful with that triple DDC top. It can stress fracture very easily if you have ANY torque on it, whatsoever.
> 
> google things whatsoever is one word, that's new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> this was enough twist on it to pop one of those front welded in acrylic inserts. I then got a second top, put it in, and it too broke within a few weeks. (the welded in front thingy on the left, by the out)


I've had mine for 3 years now, put in 3 different builds with 3 different 1/4 insert sets, both in and out. No issues yet. I have 3 of them just in case a failure. They are PWM darkside versions. They rarely ramp up over 50%, although when I first build each loop, I run them for 24 hours at full tilt to make sure there are no leaks, with that massive head pressure, if there are any, it squirts out like mad lol. All are on separate controllers with custom 2" heatsinks.

Is it possible maybe you had 2 from a bad batch? I have no idea how reliable/fragile they are as I've never had and issue, so never looked it up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Can someone PLEASE answer this for me:
> 
> My previous setup was a vanilla RIVE, x3960, 16gb, and a Hydrocopper 590 - and I easily played 30gb 3D movies with no problem... Now, I have a vanilla R4BE, 32gb (2400mhz) DomPlats, and a reference Titan - and my 3D movies have a tick motion every split second it plays.
> 
> Am I missing something here... Shouldn't my current setup run VLC videos flawlessly, with twice the processing power of the 590, a faster mobo, and double the amount of RAM at a higher speed?


yeah, that doesn't make sense, maybe unstable mobo memory?

are you really running 2400mhz memory on a 3960x? O.O!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I've had mine for 3 years now, put in 3 different builds with 3 different 1/4 insert sets, both in and out. No issues yet. I have 3 of them just in case a failure. They are PWM darkside versions. They rarely ramp up over 50%, although when I first build each loop, I run them for 24 hours at full tilt to make sure there are no leaks, with that massive head pressure, if there are any, it squirts out like mad lol. All are on separate controllers with custom 2" heatsinks.
> 
> Is it possible maybe you had 2 from a bad batch? I have no idea how reliable/fragile they are as I've never had and issue, so never looked it up.


plausible, i doubt many of these are made, and I would guess even less are sold.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah, that doesn't make sense, maybe unstable mobo memory?
> 
> are you really running 2400mhz memory on a 3960x? O.O!


Heavens no.... I'm running a 4930 on my current setup. I haven't really tested my memory, but I guess now would be a good time to do so.


----------



## dpoverlord

Asic thing makes sense but for air cooling at my 1.2* V I am getting close to 1250 thats not bad at all I thought

BTW anyone here with more than one monitor ever able to get an Xbox / Nintendo Wii U / PS4 to work seeing all screens as one?


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> are you really running 2400mhz memory on a 3960x? O.O!


Most SB-E will run 2400mhz easy

My 3960X has spent more than 2 years chugging along with 2400mhz 9-11-11-25 1T memory on it and my 3930k has also spent almost 2 years doing the same.

The funny part about it is the 3930k has a better IMC than my 4930k and can reach 2600mhz where as the IB-E CPU struggles above 2500mhz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Sorry everyone for the absent time but it was work related, couldn't be helped!
And i will try to reply to all PM's in due time!











I wish every single one of you a better 2015 in every aspect and that peace and love rule over your lives!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Happy holidays OccamRazor and also to everyone!









Another great year @OCN!


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I used 0.5 mm on the GPU core and 1.5 mm on the VRMs and Memory. Seems to be working fine. For what it is worth I run [email protected] 24/7 when I am not gaming at 1150/3500 @ 1.200v without the LLC disable.


*I need help figuring out where to put the thermal pads of different thicknesses.*
I am going to replace the thermal pads for my *XPSC waterblock*.
(I switched out the original pads long time ago and don't recall where the specific thicknesses were located.)

XSPC's original installation instructions say that in the original kit, they provided:
6 x thermal pads 1mm
3 x thermal pads 0.5mm

The instructions then say to place "the blue pads" on certain areas and "the grey pads" on other areas, without explaining whether the blue pads are the 1mm or the 0.5mm. The photo in the instructions doesn't help to clarify this because while the photo does show 6 parts covered with blue pads (on the memory chips), it only shows 2 parts (VRMs) covered with greys (instead of 3 parts covered, which is what you'd expect if the greys are the 0.5mm ones). Making it more complicated, there's a guy on youtube showing how to do an installation for an EK block (not XSPC), and he says the thicker pads go on the VRMs and thinner ones on the memory chips.

(Incidentally, I emailed XSPC and haven't heard anything back from them. I didn't buy the block from them, so my email is not registered with them, and they may be blocking my email address.)

xspctitanwb.jpg 874k .jpg file


----------



## qiplayer

quipers I'd suggest to look from the side between the card and the block. You should see wich one are the thickest.
By the way I remember 2 vrm on the middle that popped to some guys here. They should be central on the right side of the card, make shure to cover also that ones







.

By the way, hi everybody!! Merry xmas


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Most SB-E will run 2400mhz easy
> 
> My 3960X has spent more than 2 years chugging along with 2400mhz 9-11-11-25 1T memory on it and my 3930k has also spent almost 2 years doing the same.
> 
> The funny part about it is the 3930k has a better IMC than my 4930k and can reach 2600mhz where as the IB-E CPU struggles above 2500mhz.


From what I've seen, it's possible, but 32GB+ = highly unlikely to get 2400mhz stable. Hell it took a week of tweaking to get 2133 stable & benching properly.

like, from what I've seen... yes, you can definitely get it to run at those speeds, but getting the memory to ACTUALLY perform as it should at those speeds is a completely different story.


----------



## Creator

Good old double precision. I'm surprised at how much it mattered in this quick test. With something this "coarse" I would have expected both to go unstable, but running DP made a difference and kept my computation stable! Even though the SP computation completed in less than half the time, it certainly was not correct! (and would have gotten worse had computation not terminated)











DP uses about 50% more electricity as well.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of my fellow Titan Clubbers! Enjoy some gaming goodness over this holiday season!


----------



## Emmanuel

So after quite a bit of trial and error and stress testing failing after over 3 hours, I'm 4 hours stable in Heaven Benchmark at 1201/1663 1.3v and 125% PT. I've let my room heat up quite a bit to simulate summer temperature and I'm seeing 64C and 62C on my GPUs.
My old stable OC was 1123/1625 at 1.21v so that extra 0.1v did unlock some OC potential that should be much welcomed when I receive my 4K screen next week. Tomorrow I'll start testing for stability in Metro, Crysis and BF3; Heaven is using only 1.6GB out of 6GB of VRAM so I wouldn't be surprised if I had to lower the memory overclock.

I was able to run the cards at around 1300MHz but I would get a black screen lockup within 50 seconds of running Heaven and upon rebooting the cause was apparently a 116 BSOD, changing the IOH voltage did not seem to help at all.

I bought a Kill A Watt and the voltage drops from 120V to 113V at the lowest when under load so in the end I don't think my house wiring is to blame. Either I don't have amazing overclockers or my PSU is doing funky stuff on the 12V rail but I have no way of verifying that.


----------



## skupples

pushing 1.3V on air can be deadly.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of my fellow Titan Clubbers! Enjoy some gaming goodness over this holiday season!


Merry Christmas bro and to all!!

I guess it was too much to hope for big Maxwell under the tree.







Nvidia needs to hurry up!! Got that itch!


----------



## skupples

merry Christmas!!


----------



## Creator

Merry Christmas! I'm hoping to hold for still one more on these cards!


----------



## djriful

So any one tried out the new 4.1.0 on Titan Modded?


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So any one tried out the new 4.1.0 on Titan Modded?


That's a pretty sick looking GUI, I'm still using 3.0.1.

BTW I'm not sure what to think, Crysis 1 locks up to a black screen as soon as a level is loaded, while I can run 3 hours stable in 3DMARK11 looped, 4 hours in Heaven DX11 and just now 10 loops of Metro 2033 benchmark. I'm downloading Crysis 3 to run a more modern game and see if that crashes...


----------



## skupples

last I checked, volt hack stopped working after the 3.0.0 release, would be nice if it worked with the newest one though.

looks like they decided to make it look more like PrecX, which is funny.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> last I checked, volt hack stopped working after the 3.0.0 release, would be nice if it worked with the newest one though.
> 
> looks like they decided to make it look more like PrecX, which is funny.


how did you determine it doesn't work? I'm on 3.0.1 and the Afterburner voltage monitor is reporting 1.3v and I was able to enable LLC through the hack.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Merry Christmas everyone! Thank you all for the wealth of information that has helped me and many others. Also I finally finished my watercooling loop! It only took 21 months!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> last I checked, volt hack stopped working after the 3.0.0 release, would be nice if it worked with the newest one though.
> 
> looks like they decided to make it look more like PrecX, which is funny.


4.x.0 is still working on mine.. with batch files.


----------



## Aftermath2006

volt hack still works for me on 4.0 and now 4.1 with no issues up too 1.325 volts


----------



## skupples

Huh coulda sworn >3.0.1 didn't work.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> That's a pretty sick looking GUI, I'm still using 3.0.1.
> 
> BTW I'm not sure what to think, Crysis 1 locks up to a black screen as soon as a level is loaded, while I can run 3 hours stable in 3DMARK11 looped, 4 hours in Heaven DX11 and just now 10 loops of Metro 2033 benchmark. I'm downloading Crysis 3 to run a more modern game and see if that crashes...


Enjoy! Crysis 3 is absolutely THE most gorgeous looking game ever made by a wide margin IMO. Story isn't bad either (though I prefer Crysis 2's story a bit more).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Enjoy! Crysis 3 is absolutely THE most gorgeous looking game ever made by a wide margin IMO. Story isn't bad either (though I prefer Crysis 2's story a bit more).


have you checked out far cry 4? its rivaling heavy modded skyrim and cry 3 imo.


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey guys, I posted a thread about my system and weird overclocking behavior at 1.3v, I'm not getting what I would expect out of that extra 0.1v:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1532374/titan-overclocking-116-bsod-and-testing-inconsistencies


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! Thank you all for the wealth of information that has helped me and many others. Also I finally finished my watercooling loop! It only took 21 months!


lol


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> The hottest areas are all covered with the red/yellow areas: [R22] inductors, the 6 core mosfets,2 memory mosfets, the [R33] inductors (memory) forgotten with air/water blocks first rev( in this image [R47])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , memory and of course another forgotten hot area: the voltage controller itself (Max operating temperature 85C)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> Team skyn3t


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> *I need help figuring out where to put the thermal pads of different thicknesses.*
> I am going to replace the thermal pads for my *XPSC waterblock*.
> (I switched out the original pads long time ago and don't recall where the specific thicknesses were located.)
> 
> XSPC's original installation instructions say that in the original kit, they provided:
> 6 x thermal pads 1mm
> 3 x thermal pads 0.5mm
> 
> The instructions then say to place "the blue pads" on certain areas and "the grey pads" on other areas, without explaining whether the blue pads are the 1mm or the 0.5mm. The photo in the instructions doesn't help to clarify this because while the photo does show 6 parts covered with blue pads (on the memory chips), it only shows 2 parts (VRMs) covered with greys (instead of 3 parts covered, which is what you'd expect if the greys are the 0.5mm ones). Making it more complicated, there's a guy on youtube showing how to do an installation for an EK block (not XSPC), and he says the thicker pads go on the VRMs and thinner ones on the memory chips.
> 
> (Incidentally, I emailed XSPC and haven't heard anything back from them. I didn't buy the block from them, so my email is not registered with them, and they may be blocking my email address.)
> 
> xspctitanwb.jpg 874k .jpg file


I have received a response from xspc technical support.

They say that the thermal pads should be:

30*7*1mm x 3
66*14*1mm x 3
35*10*0.5mm x 2

So putting that info together with the pic in the instruction sheet seems to mean that the R22 VRM inductors get the 0.5mm pads, while everything else gets the 1mm ones.


----------



## Evange

Is the LLC hack really the issue? If it really is I'm gonna remove the LLC hack and hope that my Titan can finally reach 1300MHz gaming stable.


----------



## skupples

The load line calibration tweak has been broken since 780ti release.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I've been getting crashes from the time I updated drivers to 349.09 and updated AB to 4.0. I updated earlier this week and just got my second BSOD.


----------



## skupples

I'm still on previous WHQL and still in final 3.0 MSIAB

Have yet to update AB because the one I'm using works and I'm not too worried about fancy interfaces.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on previous WHQL and still in final 3.0 MSIAB
> 
> Have yet to update AB because the one I'm using works and I'm not too worried about fancy interfaces.


I always just use the default skin, honestly I don't even know why I updated. I guess I got tired of seeing the weekly update reminder


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Just noticed some weird activity from GPU1. No idea what it could be. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Emmanuel

I deleted the LLC Hack and Afterburner is still reporting 1.325v... I was expecting it to report 1.3v now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I deleted the LLC Hack and Afterburner is still reporting 1.325v... I was expecting it to report 1.3v now.


it should just droop lower once under load, not positive though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just noticed some weird activity from GPU1. No idea what it could be. Any help will be appreciated.


that's definitely funky.


----------



## supermi

LLC does drop voltage under load "how it is designed"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> LLC does drop voltage under load "how it is designed"


yeah, I just don't remember if having LLC back to normal effects max possible voltage or not when looking @ idle clocks.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah, I just don't remember if having LLC back to normal effects max possible voltage or not when looking @ idle clocks.


I think having LLC on might raise idle voltage a little higher than LLC off from memory.

So what would be 1.3v pegged with LLC might be like 1.32v idle and 1.24-1.26v load give or take a few .01v.


----------



## stxe34

hi peeps, not sure if anyone can help but i have a 5960x with rve, 16gb 3000mhz ram, 4 titan blacks sli and a ssd raid 0 setup. i have a problem that i cant seem to find the cause of. basically when playing games like project cars or cod aw there seems to be a pause during game play like its waking the hard drive up kind of effect. it can last for a second or two before going back to normal. does anyone have experience with this? or have any ideas of software to monitor/log to find the issue?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi peeps, not sure if anyone can help but i have a 5960x with rve, 16gb 3000mhz ram, 4 titan blacks sli and a ssd raid 0 setup. i have a problem that i cant seem to find the cause of. basically when playing games like project cars or cod aw there seems to be a pause during game play like its waking the hard drive up kind of effect. it can last for a second or two before going back to normal. does anyone have experience with this? or have any ideas of software to monitor/log to find the issue?


have you tried dropping down to 2-3 cards? Quad-sli is basically unsupported in 99% of titles.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I deleted the LLC Hack and Afterburner is still reporting 1.325v... I was expecting it to report 1.3v now.


Sounds like the LLC is still disabled. Does the voltage drop during load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi peeps, not sure if anyone can help but i have a 5960x with rve, 16gb 3000mhz ram, 4 titan blacks sli and a ssd raid 0 setup. i have a problem that i cant seem to find the cause of. basically when playing games like project cars or cod aw there seems to be a pause during game play like its waking the hard drive up kind of effect. it can last for a second or two before going back to normal. does anyone have experience with this? or have any ideas of software to monitor/log to find the issue?


The issue could be a number of different things. I would start a thread about the issue. Make sure you fill out your rig in your signature so people can see your components.

Here is how.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig#post_17255926


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sounds like the LLC is still disabled. Does the voltage drop during load?
> The issue could be a number of different things. I would start a thread about the issue. Make sure you fill out your rig in your signature so people can see your components.
> 
> Here is how.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig#post_17255926


It is now dropping under load whereas it used to only fluctuate between 1.319v and 1.325v. Sucks this hack doesn't work well though, now I'm dropping to 1.26v under load so that will considerably hold back my OC, but oh well it's better than random hard lockups.


----------



## skupples

if you do create your own thread, link it here, as i'll be curious to follow along.

I've been experiencing some weird hitching since installing my new 4930k (replaced 3930k) thus i'll probably follow along with the advice, as long as it's deeper than "herp derp re-install your OS and drivers!"

my hunch, for my own issue, is that it's due to memory clocks being slightly unstable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> It is now dropping under load whereas it used to only fluctuate between 1.319v and 1.325v. Sucks this hack doesn't work well though, now I'm dropping to 1.26v under load so that will considerably hold back my OC, but oh well it's better than random hard lockups.


just compensate with more voltage


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> It is now dropping under load whereas it used to only fluctuate between 1.319v and 1.325v. Sucks this hack doesn't work well though, now I'm dropping to 1.26v under load so that will considerably hold back my OC, but oh well it's better than random hard lockups.


Yup 1.319-1.325v sounds like LLC disabled and 1.260v is LLC enabled. Disabling LLC puts more stress on the VRMs and most Titans cant handle it, hence the shutdowns.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> It is now dropping under load whereas it used to only fluctuate between 1.319v and 1.325v. Sucks this hack doesn't work well though, now I'm dropping to 1.26v under load so that will considerably hold back my OC, but oh well it's better than random hard lockups.


that is why we use the Tool or Batch files.... decide what voltage you want under load then put in the necessary voltage in to hit what you want under load ... I want 1.38 or so so I put in 1.42v


----------



## Emmanuel

Good news, since I got rid of the LLC hack I was able to fire up Crysis 1 without a 116 BSOD.

Now is there a way to force to the cards to enter boost state more easily? Crysis 1 doesn't support SLI Titans really well and the usage drops into the 50s at times which causes the GPU to downclock to the P00 profile.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Good news, since I got rid of the LLC hack I was able to fire up Crysis 1 without a 116 BSOD.
> 
> Now is there a way to force to the cards to enter boost state more easily? Crysis 1 doesn't support SLI Titans really well and the usage drops into the 50s at time which causes the GPU to downclock to the P00 profile.


Boost state more easily? Depending on what bios you are on the card will automatically boost when at full load. If something else in the GPU pipeline is limiting the GPUs then the GPUs will automatically downclock. Nothing on the GPU side you can do about that, other than try to fix an SLI profile if that is the cause.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Good news, since I got rid of the LLC hack I was able to fire up Crysis 1 without a 116 BSOD.
> 
> Now is there a way to force to the cards to enter boost state more easily? Crysis 1 doesn't support SLI Titans really well and the usage drops into the 50s at times which causes the GPU to downclock to the P00 profile.


boost states? get rid of those yo, DL Rev 2.0 from Occanrazor's sig.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> boost states? get rid of those yo, DL Rev 2.0 from Occanrazor's sig.


Are you talking about Skyn3t V2 BIOS?

That's the one I'm using, with some slight mods I made to the voltage section.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Are you talking about Skyn3t V2 BIOS?
> 
> That's the one I'm using, with some slight mods I made to the voltage section.


Well when you stated "boost", boost is removed with rev2 and clocks are dialed in from your AB slider with no variance from the Kepler designed boost.

Still as i stated above, if your GPUs are not fully being utilized, the GPU will downclock.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Are you talking about Skyn3t V2 BIOS?
> 
> That's the one I'm using, with some slight mods I made to the voltage section.


that's kinda scary. Normally people have adverse effects from further modifying his BIOS', mostly due to him not using Bios Tweaker, but HEX to modify them.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> have you checked out far cry 4? its rivaling heavy modded skyrim and cry 3 imo.


I haven't gotten FC4 yet but it would have to be a MAJOR upgrade from FC3 to rival Crysis 3 in graphics IMO...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I haven't gotten FC4 yet but it would have to be a MAJOR upgrade from FC3 to rival Crysis 3 in graphics IMO...


dont worry, it is


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that's kinda scary. Normally people have adverse effects from further modifying his BIOS', mostly due to him not using Bios Tweaker, but HEX to modify them.


Just changed the target power settings so that I don't have to use AB to increase the power limit, gave my GPU 350W as default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> that is why we use the Tool or Batch files.... decide what voltage you want under load then put in the necessary voltage in to hit what you want under load ... I want 1.38 or so so I put in 1.42v


Are you saying you're using batch files to automatically run the tool?
Is there an example somewhere on how what script needs to be written to pass the voltage I want to the tool?

Thanks!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I haven't gotten FC4 yet but it would have to be a MAJOR upgrade from FC3 to rival Crysis 3 in graphics IMO...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dont worry, it is


just ignore the stuttering & completely broken LOD! then yes it looks great!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I deleted the LLC Hack and Afterburner is still reporting 1.325v... I was expecting it to report 1.3v now.


Reboot wont work, you have to do a shut down to return the default voltage! AB always defaults 0.025V plus to the 1.300V, thus the 1,325V!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I think having LLC on might raise idle voltage a little higher than LLC off from memory.
> So what would be 1.3v pegged with LLC might be like 1.32v idle and 1.24-1.26v load give or take a few .01v.


The LLC hack keeps voltage fluctuation to a minimum, all cards behave differently to the LLC setting!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Are you talking about Skyn3t V2 BIOS?
> That's the one I'm using, with some slight mods I made to the voltage section.



















Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> just ignore the stuttering & completely broken LOD! then yes it looks great!


im not getting any stuttering, the LOD does glitch out sometimes though. game looks amazing at 4k.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Just changed the target power settings so that I don't have to use AB to increase the power limit, gave my GPU 350W as default.
> Are you saying you're using batch files to automatically run the tool?
> *Is there an example somewhere on how what script needs to be written to pass the voltage I want to the tool?*
> 
> Thanks!


Simple... (Joking...







)

For 1 card:
Quote:


> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /wi3,20,21,*XX* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> EXIT


SLI:
Quote:


> echo off
> START "" "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*XX* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,*XX* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> EXIT


Replace *XX* with appropriate values from the chart below:
Quote:


> 1.34v=2c
> 1.35v=2b
> 1.38v=26
> 1.40v=23
> 1.413v=21
> 1.42v=1f
> 1.438v=1D
> 1.444V=1C
> 1.456v=1a
> 1.475v=15
> 1.48v=14
> 1.50v=11


Done!









Remember that i am not responsible for any damage made to your cards with these commands!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Swolern

What's up Ed! Where have you been. Hope your holidays were good and your family is doing well.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Reboot wont work, you have to do a shut down to return the default voltage! AB always defaults 0.025V plus to the 1.300V, thus the 1,325V!
> The LLC hack keeps voltage fluctuation to a minimum, all cards behave differently to the LLC setting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Howdy!!!

I was just explaining once LLC hack is turned off he may see a slightly higher idle than with it enabled from memory.

Happy Holidays bro!!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im not getting any stuttering, the LOD does glitch out sometimes though. game looks amazing at 4k.


very interesting

you know what I think? I think that horn is obstructing your field of view!

OK, seriously though. I came into $1300 that I didn't expect to come into during the holidays (got obscenely lucky on some scratch offs, $50 worth) and i'm trying to decide what to do with them.

the original intention was to build up a separate system on my Maximus V Extreme w/ a 4 core XEON, for a test server, which would aid me in school... The reality is that THE BEAST would be MUCH better for a test server (not to be confused with media server or folding rig) as all I would need to do is spin up VMs, or shut them down, which wouldn't really get in the way of my gaming. SOOOOOOOOOOOO it might be time to see how tri-titan can handle 60HZ 4K.

oh, not to mention the $1000 I have just sitting around in the form of a 3930k I need to return to Intel, & a $500 custom built Russian Joystick that I don't want.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> very interesting
> 
> you know what I think? I think that horn is obstructing your field of view!
> 
> OK, seriously though. I came into $1300 that I didn't expect to come into during the holidays (got obscenely lucky on some scratch offs, $50 worth) and i'm trying to decide what to do with them.
> 
> the original intention was to build up a separate system on my Maximus V Extreme w/ a 4 core XEON, for a test server, which would aid me in school... The reality is that THE BEAST would be MUCH better for a test server (not to be confused with media server or folding rig) as all I would need to do is spin up VMs, or shut them down, which wouldn't really get in the way of my gaming. SOOOOOOOOOOOO it might be time to see how tri-titan can handle 60HZ 4K.
> 
> oh, not to mention the $1000 I have just sitting around in the form of a 3930k I need to return to Intel, & a $500 custom built Russian Joystick that I don't want.


dewar
ln2 pots
test set up

$1300

sub zero fun

pricesless


----------



## skupples

nope nope nope nope.

I was never much of a drag racer.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> very interesting
> 
> you know what I think? I think that horn is obstructing your field of view!
> 
> OK, seriously though. I came into $1300 that I didn't expect to come into during the holidays (got obscenely lucky on some scratch offs, $50 worth) and i'm trying to decide what to do with them.
> 
> the original intention was to build up a separate system on my Maximus V Extreme w/ a 4 core XEON, for a test server, which would aid me in school... The reality is that THE BEAST would be MUCH better for a test server (not to be confused with media server or folding rig) as all I would need to do is spin up VMs, or shut them down, which wouldn't really get in the way of my gaming. SOOOOOOOOOOOO it might be time to see how tri-titan can handle 60HZ 4K.
> 
> oh, not to mention the $1000 I have just sitting around in the form of a 3930k I need to return to Intel, & a $500 custom built Russian Joystick that I don't want.


I might wait on 4K, i feel something is better just right around the corner. I just bought a 4K 28inch monitor, 2 4k TVs with chroma 4:4:4 (with a GTX 970) and i returned all of them. I still like my 2560x1440 120Hz better.

If the upgrade bug is biting hard though i would look at the Acer B6 B326HK 32 in 4k.
Or the LG 34UM94-P 3440x1440 for the extra wide surround feel.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope nope nope nope.
> 
> I was never much of a drag racer.


maybe try out some 980s, i might have one for sale....or 4....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What's up Ed! Where have you been. Hope your holidays were good and your family is doing well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Howdy!!!
> I was just explaining once LLC hack is turned off he may see a slightly higher idle than with it enabled from memory.
> Happy Holidays bro!!!!


I hope you 2 are having a really good time with your families too and i wish you all that's good in the world!


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Simple... (Joking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> For 1 card:
> SLI:
> Replace *XX* with appropriate values from the chart below:
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that i am not responsible for any damage made to your cards with these commands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thank you!!!! Much appreciated, thanks for all the hard work. I'm having fun with my titans all over again!

Right now I'm 1:20:00 stable in Crysis 3 at 1228MHz on the Core, kinda itching exiting, applying 1.35v with your tool and trying something closer to 1300MHz. This would really breath in new life into my Titans, right in time for 4k gaming.
I'm just a little worried of pushing 1.35v through the video card, even if it's only at idle


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> maybe try out some 980s, i might have one for sale....or 4....


why would I do that? Those things require like 250mhz to keep up with GK110.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> why would I do that? Those things require like 250mhz to keep up with GK110.


they do 250mhz over gk110 easily though lol, my two main cards im keeping are doing 1800 on water, 9000 mem.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they do 250mhz over gk110 easily though lol, my two main cards im keeping are doing 1800 on water, 9000 mem.


More of a side-grade with just less VRAM.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> More of a side-grade with just less VRAM.


too true really lol. if i wasnt stupid with money i would have kept my titans for sure, unfortunately i have the spending habit of a hoarder who watches as seen on tv commercials for a living.

i actually just bought a 290x lightning not even 5 minutes ago because....why not.


----------



## Emmanuel

I'm glad that those of us who were crazy enough to pre-order these Titans ($1000 a pop) are now able to keep these cards relevant thanks to the new OC headroom. 2015 isn't looking great for new video cards, at least on the Nvidia side, so we're gonna have to squeeze as much performance out of what we already have.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> too true really lol. if i wasnt stupid with money i would have kept my titans for sure, unfortunately i have the spending habit of a hoarder who watches as seen on tv commercials for a living.
> 
> i actually just bought a 290x lightning not even 5 minutes ago because....why not.


Lol the upgrade bug hits all of us. I've bought and returned so many things in the last month it's crazy. Still have a hole to fill for that "next big thing" that I have been looking for.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Lol the upgrade bug hits all of us. I've bought and returned so many things in the last month it's crazy. Still have a hole to fill for that "next big thing" that I have been looking for.


in the past two months

3 980 classifieds
2 980 matrix
1 980 reference
1 290x lightning
1 580 matrix
2 4790k

stuff i actually needed

none of that.

lol.


----------



## Emmanuel

So I'm currently trying to run at 1.34v and I can run a couple seconds stable at 1306MHz but my GPU #2 starts downclocking to the 1200s while the TDP doesn't go over 90%. Anyone has any ideas? This is with Skyn3t V2 BIOS.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> So I'm currently trying to run at 1.34v and I can run a couple seconds stable at 1306MHz but my GPU #2 starts downclocking to the 1200s while the TDP doesn't go over 90%. Anyone has any ideas? This is with Skyn3t V2 BIOS.


Hmm. Post some AB screenshots with graph detail.

Sure there are no bottlenecks? Is this in all games/applications? Try out Heaven 4.0. One of the best GPU benchmark with the least CPU overhead.


----------



## Swolern

Also are you running at least pci-e 3.0 x8 or 2.0 x16 to both pci-e slots?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> So I'm currently trying to run at 1.34v and I can run a couple seconds stable at 1306MHz but my GPU #2 starts downclocking to the 1200s while the TDP doesn't go over 90%. Anyone has any ideas? This is with Skyn3t V2 BIOS.


I would return to the original bios & spike the power target w/ MSIAB.


----------



## Emmanuel

Here's a pic of a short run in Heaven 4.0. Clock is set to 1293 which GPU #1 holds the whole time, GPU #2 however starts fluctuating.
Yep I'm running PCI-E 2.0 x16 on both cards.

Going to flash back the vanilla V2 BIOS and see if that makes a difference, brb.


----------



## Swolern

Speaking of GTX 980 vs Titan @ 4k.

*Who is going to beat this single 980 @ 1648mhz?????







*
Its the #1 single card @ 4k in Heaven 4.0.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2460#post_23132392


----------



## Emmanuel

Well guys I'll be dam..., looks like the change I made to default the card to 350W somehow caused the issue. I'll keep running this rom as is from now on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Speaking of GTX 980 vs Titan @ 4k.
> 
> *Who is going to beat this single 980 @ 1648mhz?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Its the #1 single card @ 4k in Heaven 4.0.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2460#post_23132392


Z just said his titans are doing 1800mhz!


----------



## szeged

my 980s are! i wish i had 1800 titans under water lol.


----------



## skupples

should submit to the Heaven club


----------



## szeged

i dont have heaven downloaded on my bench drive atm, also im out of dry ice/ln2 atm, maybe tomorrow









i do have valley downloaded though, maybe i can get the 980s up in the top 20s


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Z just said his titans are doing 1800mhz!


Damn 1800! Who what & where???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont have heaven downloaded on my bench drive atm, also im out of dry ice/ln2 atm, maybe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do have valley downloaded though, maybe i can get the 980s up in the top 20s


Sub Zero 980! Nice!!









How well does performance scale with OC?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn 1800! Who what & where???
> Sub Zero 980! Nice!!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















If i had a titan id definitely try to zombie it and see how good it does lol.


----------



## Swolern

Baller!







Whats your max OC Szeged?


----------



## szeged

the 4790k in the picture does 5.7ghz at about -68c, the gpu was having some issues i think due to a bad mount or something with the cooler so i could only get it to about 1850 during that session, can probably easily do 1900+....i hope


----------



## Swolern

Damn sweet! It would be hard as hell for a Titan to reach a 1900mhz 980, depending on how they both scale. Unless we see this mystical 1800mhz Titan.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i had a titan id definitely try to zombie it and see how good it does lol.


that doesn't look like a 4K!

looks like a 1650x1050 from 2006!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that doesn't look like a 4K!
> 
> looks like a 1650x1050 from 2006!


2007, close though









i was just testing firestrike that day lol. will move a better monitor over there soon though.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Well guys I'll be dam..., looks like the change I made to default the card to 350W somehow caused the issue. I'll keep running this rom as is from now on.


Why don't you enable the "Always Max Performance" setting in NVCP? Since your cards are on water I don't see a need for them to switch between 2d and 3d clocks.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Why don't you enable the "Always Max Performance" setting in NVCP? Since your cards are on water I don't see a need for them to switch between 2d and 3d clocks.


That's not an option, if you meant the "prefer maximum performance" I'm guessing it'll run the 3D Clocks at best. Boost clocks require a heavy load on the GPU to actually kick in.


----------



## skupples

boost clocks should be 100% disabled on 99% of modded bios.

you then just have 2D and 3D clocks, though some older titles WILL sink.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I'm glad that those of us who were crazy enough to pre-order these Titans ($1000 a pop) are now able to keep these cards relevant thanks to the new OC headroom. *2015 isn't looking great for new video cards*, at least on the Nvidia side, so we're gonna have to squeeze as much performance out of what we already have.


Perhaps...








As mobile chip makers Qualcomm and Apple are taking up all newly 20nm chips TSMC quotas and AMD going for 20nm but Nvidia shooting past to 16nm gives us a peak preview to what might be coming our way.
With the delays with 16nm and a TSMC's projected point of wafer revenue to mid 2016 may take Nvidia straight to Pascal and NOT go to shrink Maxwell as intended. (AMD will stay on 20nm with their Caribbean Islands chips)
This leaves Nvidia with the need to take the ace from its sleeve to fight the new 20nm from AMD in 2015 with (you guessed right?)









*TITAN 2 - The 28nm Behemoth*










Perfected 28nm + double chip size = Low leakage Full Maxwell GM200 = Huge yields in chip wafers = $$$$$$$$$$$ for Nvidia

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Emmanuel

Hey I was wondering OccamRazor, are you using some kind of LLC hack to run your cards at 1400?


----------



## skupples

I don't believe that glofo is going to have 20NM ready for AMD any time soon.


----------



## Swolern

*LOOKS LIKE THE OLD VANILLA TITAN IS STILL KING!! (At least for now @ 4K) Just beat the #1 single card @ 4K (GTX 980 @ 1649mhz) in the Heaven Benchmark thread. WHOOO HOOO!!!* http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2530#post_23328944

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 4K
> SDHYDRO--- I7 2600/4.8GHz ---- GTX980, 1649/ 2079 ---- 27.3 ---- 688


Looks like my almost 2 year old GTX Titan still got it!!









Swolern--- 4930k/4.6GHz ---- GTX Titan (vanilla), 1385/3471 ---- 28.0 ---- 708 (1385mhz 1.35v @ load)



Just did some quick runs this morning. I didnt even OC my CPU to the max either, just used my 24/7 OC of 4.6ghz. There is more room on the GPU OC also, was taking it easy.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *LOOKS LIKE THE OLD VANILLA TITAN IS STILL KING!! (At least for now @ 4K) Just beat the #1 single card @ 4K (GTX 980 @ 1649mhz) in the Heaven Benchmark thread. WHOOO HOOO!!!* http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2530#post_23328944
> Looks like my almost 2 year old GTX Titan still got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swolern--- 4930k/4.6GHz ---- GTX Titan (vanilla), 1385/3471 ---- 28.0 ---- 708 (1385mhz 1.35v @ load)
> 
> 
> 
> Just did some quick runs this morning. I didnt even OC my CPU to the max either, just used my 24/7 OC of 4.6ghz. There is more room on the GPU OC also, was taking it easy.


Are you running yours at 1.4v or 1.38v?


----------



## Swolern

That run was 1.43v idle, 1.35v at load. Max temps were 48c.


----------



## Emmanuel

Oh wow, you're getting a lot more vdroop than me. If I set my cards to 1.38v I get 1.33v under load.

I'm still experimenting and searching for my 24/7 clocks, it looks like right now to break the 1300MHz barrier I'll have to be at least at 1.38v idle, maybe 1.4v.

I'm perfectly fine with the voltage under load (~1.33v) but since the cards will also be idling a lot when I'm not gaming, I don't know if 1.4v would be harmful.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Oh wow, you're getting a lot more vdroop than me. If I set my cards to 1.38v I get 1.33v under load.
> 
> I'm still experimenting and searching for my 24/7 clocks, it looks like right now to break the 1300MHz barrier I'll have to be at least at 1.38v idle, maybe 1.4v.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with the voltage under load (~1.33v) but since the cards will also be idling a lot when I'm not gaming, I don't know if 1.4v would be harmful.


I have noticed a lot of voltage fluctuations during load depending on what is being rendered. And ya I would not leave that voltage at idle when not needed. When not stressing the GPU I will reset it back to default voltages and clocks.


----------



## Emmanuel

And there is no LLC hack that we're aware of that doesn't cause the hard lockups etc?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> And there is no LLC hack that we're aware of that doesn't cause the hard lockups etc?


There is nothing "wrong with the hack" it does what it is intended to do perfectly, which is, change the LLC setting on the cards regulation chip to LLC off.

The issue is the instability that happens once LLC is disabled, or rather how that seems to interact with something NVIDIA has done do drivers since the 780ti launch.


----------



## skupples

But it's also affected on pre 780 ti release drivers. So are we to believe NV updated all their old drivers as well?


----------



## Emmanuel

Gotcha, just gonna have to find a way to automate profile switching. I hate having to remember to load profiles manually, especially forgetting to run the voltage hack batch file will cause a crash or lockup when a game starts running.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Hey I was wondering OccamRazor, are you using some kind of LLC hack to run your cards at 1400?


Nop! No LLC hack but...









You can have a different less aggressive setting than 100% LLC:

Same as before, replace XX with the appropriate numbers (Just add this command to the batch file):

Code:



Code:


/wi3,20,DE,XX

Code:



Code:


LLC
00 = 0%
05 = 16.13%
08 = 25.8%
0B = 35.486%
0E = 45.164%
10 = 53.3% (Default)

You just have to realize that the settings are inverted and 0% actually means 100% LLC (slight to no voltage fluctuation, which can cause the crashes)
Just try different values!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't believe that glofo is going to have 20NM ready for AMD any time soon.


Only after April at best! Mid to late 2015!









Cheers

Occamrazor

P.S. People are used to say "LLC disabled", actually it's the opposite; the LLC hack sets the value to "00" meaning LLC it's at 100% value, leading to no voltage fluctuation!


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! No LLC hack but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a different less aggressive setting than 100% LLC:
> 
> Same as before, replace XX with the appropriate numbers (Just add this command to the batch file):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /wi3,20,DE,XX
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> You just have to realize that the settings are inverted and 0% actually means 100% LLC (slight to no voltage fluctuation, which can cause the crashes)
> Just try different values!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only after April at best! Mid to late 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> P.S. People are used to say "LLC disabled", actually it's the opposite; the LLC hack sets the value to "00" meaning LLC it's at 100% value, leading to no voltage fluctuation!


May I ask what setting has been working for you so far?









Ah ok finally it makes sense, I was wondering why everyone referred to LLC disabled as preventing vdroop.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! No LLC hack but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a different less aggressive setting than 100% LLC:
> 
> Same as before, replace XX with the appropriate numbers (Just add this command to the batch file):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /wi3,20,DE,XX
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> You just have to realize that the settings are inverted and 0% actually means 100% LLC (slight to no voltage fluctuation, which can cause the crashes)
> Just try different values!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only after April at best! Mid to late 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> P.S. People are used to say "LLC disabled", actually it's the opposite; the LLC hack sets the value to "00" meaning LLC it's at 100% value, leading to no voltage fluctuation!


The club is whole again!

And guilty on that! On my MB I get it right setting LLC tp hight ultra extreme, why did I get all reversed on the card...

hey have you seen people setting a more moderate LLC level still have the issues? Just curious.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Hey I was wondering OccamRazor, are you using some kind of LLC hack to run your cards at 1400?
> 
> 
> 
> Nop! No LLC hack but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a different less aggressive setting than 100% LLC:
> 
> Same as before, replace XX with the appropriate numbers (Just add this command to the batch file):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /wi3,20,DE,XX
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> You just have to realize that the settings are inverted and 0% actually means 100% LLC (slight to no voltage fluctuation, which can cause the crashes)
> Just try different values!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I don't believe that glofo is going to have 20NM ready for AMD any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only after April at best! Mid to late 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> P.S. People are used to say "LLC disabled", actually it's the opposite; the LLC hack sets the value to "00" meaning LLC it's at 100% value, leading to no voltage fluctuation!
Click to expand...

The secret sauce has been spilled!


----------



## Emmanuel

That info had not been released anywhere in this thread before lol?


----------



## supermi

HW has shared it before, it is a long thread LOL, man In have had these titans so long they actually sat unused for a year and amazing still top dawf at high res, proof given by Swolern!

Hmm can I run 4k res without a 4k monitor? I would love to see what I can do.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> HW has shared it before, it is a long thread LOL, man In have had these titans so long they actually sat unused for a year and amazing still top dawf at high res, proof given by Swolern!
> 
> Hmm can I run 4k res without a 4k monitor? I would love to see what I can do.


you can use the "DSR" technology in the new nvidia drivers.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> May I ask what setting has been working for you so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok finally it makes sense, I was wondering why everyone referred to LLC disabled as preventing vdroop.


I leave it at default usually but depends on the application or game and is directly related to your card, so, your mileage WILL vary!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> The club is whole again!
> And guilty on that! On my MB I get it right setting LLC tp hight ultra extreme, why did I get all reversed on the card...
> hey have you seen people setting a more moderate LLC level still have the issues? Just curious.


Read above!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The secret sauce has been spilled!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> That info had not been released anywhere in this thread before lol?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> HW has shared it before, it is a long thread LOL, man In have had these titans so long they actually sat unused for a year and amazing still top dawf at high res, proof given by Swolern!
> Hmm can I run 4k res without a 4k monitor? I would love to see what I can do.


Actually, its all written down in the voltage controller PDF...







(You just have to read between the lines...







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you can use the "DSR" technology in the new nvidia drivers.


I have the latest drivers but that option is still missing out in NV panel!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

@OccamRazor

has something to do with high refresh rate monitors, & G-sync. Possibly Portrait as well, but haven't confirmed.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> @OccamRazor
> 
> has something to do with high refresh rate monitors, & G-sync. Possibly Portrait as well, but haven't confirmed.


Yeah, i figured that much, as i have surround portrait. its not showing up!


----------



## Silent Scone

Hello stranger


----------



## Emmanuel

At 1.35v under load I just ran Crysis 3 stable for 4 hours at 1319MHz, gonna see how far I can push my memory now! This is a 50% overclock over stock boost!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yeah, i figured that much, as i have surround portrait. its not showing up!


DEFINITELY doesn't work in surround @ any refresh rate or resolution. Nvidia has at least acknowledged this, and claims to be working on it.


----------



## supermi

Well I have about the same monitors as Occamrazor that could be why I don't see it.

I may just run 1 monitor maybe even the spare IPS and give it a try.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hello stranger


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I am trying to get Dragon age stable at 1.2 and 1202 core clock ugh it doesn't like it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Well I have about the same monitors as Occamrazor that could be why I don't see it.
> 
> I may just run 1 monitor maybe even the spare IPS and give it a try.


feel like trying something for me?

Drop down to one monitor, & drop your refresh rate down to 60, restart the NV driver service, & see if DSR is there.

if not, cool, if so, cool. Mostly just curious.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> DEFINITELY doesn't work in surround @ any refresh rate or resolution. Nvidia has at least acknowledged this, and claims to be working on it.


Yeah, there is a lot of misconception amongst non Nvidia folk that DSR doesn't work with SLI, this is not true. It works just fine with SLI, just not with G-Sync / Surround


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, there is a lot of misconception amongst non Nvidia folk that DSR doesn't work with SLI, this is not true. It works just fine with SLI, just not with G-Sync / Surround


correct. It works fine with 1-4 GPUs, and even works with multiple monitors, just not surround, g-sync, or high refresh rates. I'm still curious if those with high refresh rates can make it work by turning the rate down to 60hz. I haven't seen anyone try it, though i haven't really looked.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! No LLC hack but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a different less aggressive setting than 100% LLC:
> 
> Same as before, replace XX with the appropriate numbers (Just add this command to the batch file):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /wi3,20,DE,XX
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> You just have to realize that the settings are inverted and 0% actually means 100% LLC (slight to no voltage fluctuation, which can cause the crashes)
> Just try different values!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only after April at best! Mid to late 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> P.S. People are used to say "LLC disabled", actually it's the opposite; the LLC hack sets the value to "00" meaning LLC it's at 100% value, leading to no voltage fluctuation!


Awesome! Please let us know which settings you guys get stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> At 1.35v under load I just ran Crysis 3 stable for 4 hours at 1319MHz, gonna see how far I can push my memory now! This is a 50% overclock over stock boost!


And they scale almost perfectly from what I have seen. 50% OC equals 50% greater fps, unless bottlenecked by cpu.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> feel like trying something for me?
> 
> Drop down to one monitor, & drop your refresh rate down to 60, restart the NV driver service, & see if DSR is there.
> 
> if not, cool, if so, cool. Mostly just curious.


I will for sure when I get to my PC, been on my phone all day, my bote 3 sees more screen time than the main pc. Since putting in the SSphase for CPU I am leas likely to keep it running full time and tens to use the PC for only gaming.

Makes me think a sub zero rig and ambient cooled rig would be ideal, though my laptop is basically that with 4.4ghz 4.3 right now on CPU and 780m with high OC, but not the same without surround and titans and mechanical KB ARGGG.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Awesome! Please let us know which settings you guys get stable.
> And they scale almost perfectly from what I have seen. 50% OC equals 50% greater fps, unless bottlenecked by cpu.


Gk110 OC%= performance improvement ... Oh my!!!! Love running sli 1320-1360mhz in games!


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi peeps, not sure if anyone can help but i have a 5960x with rve, 16gb 3000mhz ram, 4 titan blacks sli and a ssd raid 0 setup. i have a problem that i cant seem to find the cause of. basically when playing games like project cars or cod aw there seems to be a pause during game play like its waking the hard drive up kind of effect. it can last for a second or two before going back to normal. does anyone have experience with this? or have any ideas of software to monitor/log to find the issue?


I was having the same problem with quad gtx690 then sold them.
Now with 3 gtx titan, crysis2 run smooth but crysis3 has the same issue. It fixed itself almost by updating drivers to the latest.
I dunno if it would get better OC more the cpu.
Was looking for a suggestion too...


----------



## skupples

honestly? Stop buying a 4th GPU, unless the main goal is benchmarking. It's just way too rare that a title supports 4 GPUs, hell, it's almost as rare for a title to support 3, not to mention the whole Alternate Frame Rendering technique used by modern APIs does 3-4 GPU systems no favors due to latency.

- just a tri-sli owner venting.


----------



## Swolern

So true Skupps. I have had 2 quad setups. Quad Gtx 670s, then quad Titans. Never again!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So true Skupps. I have had 2 quad setups. Quad Gtx 670s, then quad Titans. Never again!!


I hold a reserved faith that DX12/Mantle will eventually do away with AFR, but until then, my max GPU count is 3m because this allows me to dedicate #3 to PhysX, which essentially disables it from a rendering standpoint in non-PhysX titles. .

Mantle boasted amazing things like >4 GPUs working away on rendering games with non-AFR tech, but we've yet to see anything EVEN CLOSE to that.

still, I have high hopes! High in the sky apple pieeeee hopes!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> too true really lol. if i wasnt stupid with money i would have kept my titans for sure, unfortunately i have the spending habit of a hoarder who watches as seen on tv commercials for a living.
> 
> *i actually just bought a 290x lightning not even 5 minutes ago* because....why not.


Ooooh, will be interested to hear your thoughts on that bad boy! How much and where at?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ooooh, will be interested to hear your thoughts on that bad boy! How much and where at?


the 290x is the ONLY GPU to make me want to ditch my titties.


----------



## Swolern

With the smell of 390x release in the air. It would be hard for me to pick up a 290x right now.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> With the smell of 390x release in the air. It would be hard for me to pick up a 290x right now.


eh... 390x, if it really has HBM OR >28nm process, won't release until Q215.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ooooh, will be interested to hear your thoughts on that bad boy! How much and where at?


got it for 260 shipped here off OCN marketplace







i couldnt say no lol. ill do a quick test on air then greasing it up for some frozen fun. i gotta hardmod it though so i dont get blackscreens past 1300 mhz


----------



## Emmanuel

Is there any way to have Afterburner run a batch file when automatically switching profiles (using the Rivatuner statistic server)? I want to automate the switching between 1.4v in 3D and lower voltage in 2D.


----------



## Swolern

So i got 1398mhz stable on the same previous voltage of 1.438v via tool and 1.35-1.365v at load. Had to drop memory speed a tad to get it stable. Wondering how much more we can push voltage till things go pop. Anyone know the exact voltages used when people blew their Titans?

Whats the highest voltage someone here has gone on water and survived? For short benching runs.

Also my previous 150% Power Limit settings were causing my core to throttle down to 1200mhz. I had to bump up my Power Limit to 180% to stop the downclocking. Now 1398mhz is steady. Damn that seems high!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Is there any way to have Afterburner run a batch file when automatically switching profiles (using the Rivatuner statistic server)? I want to automate the switching between 1.4v in 3D and lower voltage in 2D.


I havent seen anything like that, but it would be cool if we had it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Keep going









No seriously don't.


----------



## Emmanuel

Right now I'm testing at 1319/1800 and I had to increase the power limit from 150% to 162% to keep it from throttling in 3DMark Firestrike. It draws considerably more power than any other benchmark or game.

With voltage set to 1.40v, under load I'm dropping and fluctuating between 1.338v and 1.369v, averaging out at about 1.350v.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Is there any way to have Afterburner run a batch file when automatically switching profiles (using the Rivatuner statistic server)? I want to automate the switching between 1.4v in 3D and lower voltage in 2D.


msi-ab has a built in profile tool that's supposed to do exactly that. it's in the properties tab.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> msi-ab has a built in profile tool that's supposed to do exactly that. it's in the properties tab.


Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't move the slider past 1300mV which means that when it automatically switches between my profiles, it'll only go as high as 1300mV, then I need to execute my batch file to boost the voltage up to 1.40v.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't move the slider past 1300mV which means that when it automatically switches between my profiles, it'll only go as high as 1300mV, then I need to execute my batch file to boost the voltage up to 1.40v.


you gotta use the Zawarudo tool or cmd to go above 1.3V, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you gotta use the Zawarudo tool or cmd to go above 1.3V, if I remember correctly.


I'm using the command, but when I save a profile in AB, it'll save whatever clocks are currently set by the slider, not by the cmd.
Therefore if I just let it switch my profiles around, it'll try to load my 1319/1800 at 1.3v which results in an instant crash.

Also I'd like to add something unrelated. It seems like in my case, running Fraps (with overlay) causes crashes (DirectX device removed) while testing in Crysis 3. I thought it was the memory overclock but even after lowering it by 100MHz it crashed in even less time than the time before. I'm still not sure if the memory overclock is 100% stable (Core at 1319MHz passed 4 hours in Crysis 3) so maybe that's contributing in the error. Time will tell, currently stable for 30 minutes in Crysis 3.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I'm using the command, but when I save a profile in AB, it'll save whatever clocks are currently set by the slider, not by the cmd.
> Therefore if I just let it switch my profiles around, it'll try to load my 1319/1800 at 1.3v which results in an instant crash.


i see I see.

you've officially breached my pay grade.

went back to re-read your original post, just not sure how you would tie in the external voltage changing with the profiler tool. I'm sure it's plausible, just way above my skill set.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> feel like trying something for me?
> 
> Drop down to one monitor, & drop your refresh rate down to 60, restart the NV driver service, & see if DSR is there.
> 
> if not, cool, if so, cool. Mostly just curious.


Seems with surround disabled I can do DSR in landscape or portrait at 60hz and 120hz.

Cool? LOL


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Seems with surround disabled I can do DSR in landscape or portrait at 60hz and 120hz.
> 
> Cool? LOL


Sweet!

you're on the .09 WHQL?


----------



## Emmanuel

Here's something weird.

I originally ran 4 hours stable in Crysis 3 at 1319MHz & stock memory, 1.4v and 142% PT.
Then I tried pushing memory in the 1800s and had to increase the PT to 162% to prevent downclocking.

I've been getting crashes (DirectX device removed), so I decided to put the memory back to stock and make sure my 1319MHz was still stable, however I left the PT at 162%, I crashed within 20 minutes in Crysis 3. Now I lowered the PT to 150% and I'm 1 hour stable for now, going to leave it running for another 3 hours.

I don't really understand why raising the PT beyond what the card actually needs would cause instability but right now it's looking like it.


----------



## Swolern

Ya Emmanuel, I remember hearing from others that a couple of games were sensitive to overly high power % while overvolting. .


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Here's something weird.
> 
> I originally ran 4 hours stable in Crysis 3 at 1319MHz & stock memory, 1.4v and 142% PT.
> Then I tried pushing memory in the 1800s and had to increase the PT to 162% to prevent downclocking.
> 
> I've been getting crashes (DirectX device removed), so I decided to put the memory back to stock and make sure my 1319MHz was still stable, however I left the PT at 162%, I crashed within 20 minutes in Crysis 3. Now I lowered the PT to 150% and I'm 1 hour stable for now, going to leave it running for another 3 hours.
> 
> I don't really understand why raising the PT beyond what the card actually needs would cause instability but right now it's looking like it.


Occam's brkoen it down before, I just don't remember the reson.


----------



## Emmanuel

Oh, well that's quite mysterious. I guess I'm going to keep the PT at 150% and OC the memory as high as it goes before causing downclocking. 150% over 300W is 450W, I think it may be wise to let it downclock if it goes beyond that lol.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> you're on the .09 WHQL?


On most recent drivers yup, in fact updated just before trying!


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Occam's brkoen it down before, I just don't remember the reson.


Now there's a chance that the PT% was either not entirely the problem or not the problem after all.

I haven't tested yet if it's specific to Crysis 3 but I noticed that after loading the game, loading a level and alt tabbing in and out of the game increases the GPU power usage by ~ 8%. The gameplay goes from feeling like there is heavy input lag to being completely fluid. It turns out that when I originally had my 4H stable I did not alt tab and when I tried 1319MHz again after alt tabbing, it crashed within 16 minutes. Looks like the core was unstable all along. I'll have to do some testing with my original BIOS and other games to see if I get the same behavior. What's really weird and misleading is that GPU usage showed 99% and boost clocks were active which led me to believe the cards were being fully stressed. So far I'm 3 hours stable at 1306MHz.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Oh, well that's quite mysterious. I guess I'm going to keep the PT at 150% and OC the memory as high as it goes before causing downclocking. 150% over 300W is 450W, I think it may be wise to let it downclock if it goes beyond that lol.


If you haven't read my articles now is a good time!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## CryptiK

It's odd, there were titans blowing at ~1.40v on LN2 but people are running 1.30-140v+ on water? Titan has a very weak VRM, if you look up the components there's very little headroom above stock...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> It's odd, there were titans blowing at ~1.40v on LN2 but people are running 1.30-140v+ on water? Titan has a very weak VRM, if you look up the components there's very little headroom above stock...


On LN2 the VRM's are not covered and the cryogenic effect on the PCB is not enough to cool the VRM's properly, with a full waterblock the VRM temps are in check!
Until now only a handful of Titans with high voltages burned and most of them were due to mining (and low voltage but high amperage, more on this in my articles above) and on the memory inductors [R22]

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> It's odd, there were titans blowing at ~1.40v on LN2 but people are running 1.30-140v+ on water? Titan has a very weak VRM, if you look up the components there's very little headroom above stock...


we have plenty of people that have been blasting 1.4V nearly 24/7 since the day the volt mod went online, a tiny minority of them have lost cards, and quite a few of those people lost them for other reasons, like leaky blocks, or stupidity.

really, the VRMs aren't as weak as people blew them out of proportion to be. Yes, Nvidia likely intentionally went with a "lower quality product" to A.) pinch pennies and B.) artificially limit the GPU.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> It's odd, there were titans blowing at ~1.40v on LN2 but people are running 1.30-140v+ on water? Titan has a very weak VRM, if you look up the components there's very little headroom above stock...


Some even pushed it to 1.5v and above on water and survived for short benching runs. Headroom above stock? Some of us are pushing 60-70% above stock clocks, which is nuts! That's SLI territory there.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Some even pushed it to 1.5v and above on water and survived for short benching runs. Headroom above stock? Some of us are pushing 60-70% above stock clocks, which is nuts! *That's SLI territory there*.


Hell yeah, right now with a 50% overclock on two cards, this is probably equivalent to Tri-SLI Titans at stock clocks, with dual-SLI scaling goodness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you haven't read my articles now is a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks, great read! I didn't know the EK full cover waterblocks would be such an investment 2 years later! So based on what I'm reading I can expect my VRMs to be around core temp? If so I should be in the safe zone


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Now there's a chance that the PT% was either not entirely the problem or not the problem after all.
> 
> I haven't tested yet if it's specific to Crysis 3 but I noticed that after loading the game, loading a level and alt tabbing in and out of the game increases the GPU power usage by ~ 8%. The gameplay goes from feeling like there is heavy input lag to being completely fluid. It turns out that when I originally had my 4H stable I did not alt tab and when I tried 1319MHz again after alt tabbing, it crashed within 16 minutes. Looks like the core was unstable all along. I'll have to do some testing with my original BIOS and other games to see if I get the same behavior. What's really weird and misleading is that GPU usage showed 99% and boost clocks were active which led me to believe the cards were being fully stressed. So far I'm 3 hours stable at 1306MHz.


im going to try this, max PT ive seen used is 106% yet I have it on 200% lol

think ill move it too 129


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> im going to try this, max PT ive seen used is 106% yet I have it on 200% lol
> 
> think ill move it too 129


Ya I would not set it to 200%, you're allowing it to theoretically draw 600W, that's over twice the intended TDP of the card!

Right now I have mine set to 146% for 1306MHz/1800MHz at 1.40v, so far I don't see any downclocking in Crysis 3 so I have no reason to increase it. I will not increase the PT past 150%, even under water bad stuff can happen if too much current flows through the card.

I'm now waiting for the ultra enthusiast to replace the VRMs on his card, put the kind of stuff they put on the Matrix cards. The VRMs on my 580 Lightning Xtreme were a lot more impressive lol than this neutered Titan stuff.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Ya I would not set it to 200%, you're allowing it to theoretically draw 600W, that's over twice the intended TDP of the card!
> 
> Right now I have mine set to 146% for 1306MHz/1800MHz at 1.40v, so far I don't see any downclocking in Crysis 3 so I have no reason to increase it. I will not increase the PT past 150%, even under water bad stuff can happen if too much current flows through the card.
> 
> I'm now waiting for the ultra enthusiast to replace the VRMs on his card, put the kind of stuff they put on the Matrix cards. The VRMs on my 580 Lightning Xtreme were a lot more impressive lol than this neutered Titan stuff.


These values are the max i have seen with games in my RIG with 1,37/1,40V, i have set this voltage to eliminate voltage requirements so the amperage can be more accurately measured and not be limited by the voltage itself:

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
*One card only

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> These values are the max i have seen with games in my RIG with 1,37/1,40V, i have set this voltage to eliminate voltage requirements so the amperage can be more accurately measured and not be limited by the voltage itself:
> 
> 1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
> 1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
> 1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
> 1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
> 1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*
> *One card only
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the info.

You're using 1.40v as your base voltage and drooping to 1.37v under load? That's with some LLC right?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> You're using 1.40v as your base voltage and drooping to 1.37v under load? That's with some LLC right?


I always leave LLC at default, read my considerations about it:

"The power spikes overshoot with LLC at 100% (return code "00") is actually higher than with LLC at default!
Ohms law states that *Current = Volts/Resistance*. It is resistance which generates the heat which we should be primarily afraid of. Providing 300W of power is better done on a higher voltage as this requires less current which means less resistance and therefore heat. If you lower the voltage you set then current will drop with it and vice versa as *V=IR*. The resistance is a material "constant" (it will vary with temperature) so you cant decrease the voltage and increase the current simultaneously.
What i am saying is *leave LLC at default and up the voltage, while having the card as cold as possible.*"
Always keeping power draw slider at the minimum possible for the game/application you are running.

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Emmanuel

I set my voltage to 1.413v, under load it never drops below 1.35v. Using a PT of 150%, it's getting hard to overclock the memory without causing downclocking, I might have to bump the PT to 153%, getting tired of lowering my memory overclock! Right now I'm at 1306/1728, the memory can go higher but then the PT has to go up with it.

So what's your opinion on the card being fed ~1.42v when idle? Although very little current is going through, what's the risk of damage as a result of the voltage being so high?


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> honestly? Stop buying a 4th GPU, unless the main goal is benchmarking. It's just way too rare that a title supports 4 GPUs, hell, it's almost as rare for a title to support 3, not to mention the whole Alternate Frame Rendering technique used by modern APIs does 3-4 GPU systems no favors due to latency.
> 
> - just a tri-sli owner venting.


yes but I now am having the problem with 3 titans. Randomly when the load is higher it slows down everything, but still the fps are high.

What cud it be?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> yes but I now am having the problem with 3 titans. Randomly when the load is higher it slows down everything, but still the fps are high.
> 
> What cud it be?


it's probably just drivers, and lack of support for the title you're playing.

*IF* my memory serves, we've seen this issue before with other 4 way sli owners.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> yes but I now am having the problem with 3 titans. Randomly when the load is higher it slows down everything, but still the fps are high.
> 
> What cud it be?


Try alt tabbing in and out of the game, see if that fixes your problem. I experienced the slow down with high FPS in Crysis 3 and that fixes it for me.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> I always leave LLC at default, read my considerations about it:
> 
> "The power spikes overshoot with LLC at 100% (return code "00") is actually higher than with LLC at default!
> Ohms law states that *Current = Volts/Resistance*. It is resistance which generates the heat which we should be primarily afraid of. Providing 300W of power is better done on a higher voltage as this requires less current which means less resistance and therefore heat. If you lower the voltage you set then current will drop with it and vice versa as *V=IR*. The resistance is a material "constant" (it will vary with temperature) so you cant decrease the voltage and increase the current simultaneously.
> What i am saying is *leave LLC at default and up the voltage, while having the card as cold as possible.*"
> Always keeping power draw slider at the minimum possible for the game/application you are running.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Where you been homie!? Go dig your brother out from under his rock and lets have a lil fun!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Hell yeah, right now with a 50% overclock on two cards, this is probably equivalent to Tri-SLI Titans at stock clocks, with dual-SLI scaling goodness.


With SLI Titans @ 50% OC you can actually have much higher framerates in some games vs Tri-SLI @ stock. Especially the ones that dont scale well.
(Keep in mind these are old drivers also)


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_SLI/22.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> If you haven't read my articles now is a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Really invaluable information there Ed! You should put a link to those in your sig or tack it on to your GK110 Advanced Overclocking Guide.









Its really incredible that our Titan/780 performance would be no where what it is today without you, Skynet, & Zawarudo(RIP)!


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Where you been homie!? Go dig your brother out from under his rock and lets have a lil fun!


There you are!







Now go get some blocks and lets see what you can do with your new cards.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> There you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go get some blocks and lets see what you can do with your new cards.


Got 2 Uni's coming...

This isn't my first rodeo with a titan :-D


----------



## Panther Al

I was thinking that was the case, but didn't know for sure... I recalled you in the thread a long while back, but couldn't recall how long ago









Slowly weeding them down, just have the black now and the one I killed Folding - Makes for a great Paperweight.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Got 2 Uni's coming...
> 
> This isn't my first rodeo with a titan :-D


Hey bro!
Got titan(s) again?
Uni not a good fit though







, I ran with uni blocks for a while and voltage could not go past air cooled voltage so OC much over air was not really possible (vrm got HOOOOOOT)

Full cover block is the cost to play with titan voltage...!

Oh my! Back to titans!!!!
This thread is alive!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey bro!
> Got titan(s) again?
> Uni not a good fit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I ran with uni blocks for a while and voltage could not go past air cooled voltage so OC much over air was not really possible (vrm got HOOOOOOT)
> 
> Full cover block is the cost to play with titan voltage...!
> 
> Oh my! Back to titans!!!!
> This thread is alive!


I bought the uni's just to have for quick bench sessions with things like this. I'm Interested to have these cards in hand and then play with the lightning on water.

ESPECIALLY since i now have a new 5960x. :-D


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I set my voltage to 1.413v, under load it never drops below 1.35v. Using a PT of 150%, it's getting hard to overclock the memory without causing downclocking, I might have to bump the PT to 153%, getting tired of lowering my memory overclock! Right now I'm at 1306/1728, the memory can go higher but then the PT has to go up with it.
> 
> So what's your opinion on the card being fed ~1.42v when idle? Although very little current is going through, what's the risk of damage as a result of the voltage being so high?


From my article: _"It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow."_
But if you are on the desktop and have no "work" on the card, the voltage means nothing as there is no current being pulled, but, if it makes you feel uneasy just do another batch file with default values, then much like the profiles in AB just double click the "default" when not gaming!








And by the way, mem OC interferes with core OC as it takes away some of the "juice" and in my opinion mem OC only serves for benches, rarely for gaming!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Where you been homie!? Go dig your brother out from under his rock and lets have a lil fun!


As i use to say: "Life has a way of getting in the way"
Right now its complicated for both of us!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Really invaluable information there Ed! You should put a link to those in your sig or tack it on to your GK110 Advanced Overclocking Guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its really incredible that our Titan/780 performance would be no where what it is today without you, Skynet, & Zawarudo(RIP)!


Thanks man, you are too kind!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Hey bro!
> Got titan(s) again?
> Uni not a good fit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I ran with uni blocks for a while and voltage could not go past air cooled voltage so OC much over air was not really possible (vrm got HOOOOOOT)
> Full cover block is the cost to play with titan voltage...!
> Oh my! Back to titans!!!!
> This thread is alive!


Sure is!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> From my article: _"It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow."_
> But if you are on the desktop and have no "work" on the card, the voltage means nothing as there is no current being pulled, but, if it makes you feel uneasy just do another batch file with default values, then much like the profiles in AB just double click the "default" when not gaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, mem OC interferes with core OC as it takes away some of the "juice" and in my opinion mem OC only serves for benches, rarely for gaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i use to say: "Life has a way of getting in the way"
> Right now its complicated for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, you are too kind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Just glad to see one of you guys around... This place gets weird without ya'll LOL.

So, whats on the plate for now!?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just glad to see one of you guys around... This place gets weird without ya'll LOL.
> 
> So, whats on the plate for now!?


Just research until Titan 2 comes!


----------



## Swolern

Ok guys the GTX 980 beat my single card 4k score by a hair. Same FPS avg actually, just a tad higher score. Anyone here have a 4k monitor to take the top spot back?Let's show these guys what a 2 y/o card can do!!! http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2520#post_23343035

I held off returning my 4k monitor so I could do a couple more runs.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ok guys the GTX 980 beat my single card 4k score by a hair. Same FPS avg actually, just a tad higher score. Anyone here have a 4k monitor to take the top spot back?Let's show these guys what a 2 y/o card can do!!! http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2520#post_23343035
> 
> I held off returning my 4k monitor so I could do a couple more runs.


Was looking at some Firestrike Ultra scores and 980s are dominating


----------



## Evange

Happy 2015 to everyone! Hope that Titan II will be out soon!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Happy 2015 to all here







Another year for us with Titan and who knows maybe titan II. To the old dinosaurs like me I am glad to see you all around alive and kicking


----------



## skupples

All hail hydra unlocked gk110!!


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Happy 2015 to all here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another year for us with Titan and who knows maybe titan II. To the old dinosaurs like me I am glad to see you all around alive and kicking


Won't be too much longer before we're all like, "_back in the day_, we could actually hack our cards to supply more voltage".


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Firestrike Ultra with my Titans. I feel like I'm running a GT640 card lol

Score: 5645 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315076

[email protected] 4.7/ Titans @ 1306mhz/7000mhz


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ok guys the GTX 980 beat my single card 4k score by a hair. Same FPS avg actually, just a tad higher score. Anyone here have a 4k monitor to take the top spot back?Let's show these guys what a 2 y/o card can do!!! http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2520#post_23343035
> 
> I held off returning my 4k monitor so I could do a couple more runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at some Firestrike Ultra scores and 980s are dominating
Click to expand...

The 980s are known to kill benchmarks but they perform the same as TITAN modded in games.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The 980s are known to kill benchmarks but they perform the same as TITAN modded in games.


I beat his 1700mhz 980 last night with my 1400mhz Titan. Beat him by about 4% @ 4K so back in 1st place. And I still have more OCing headroom on the Titan as temps maxed at 42c. Just didn't want to push it too far. For high resolution benchmarks or 4K gaming the Titan's larger bus & unlocked voltage still rules!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I beat his 1700mhz 980 last night with my 1400mhz Titan. Beat him by about 4% @ 4K so back in 1st place. And I still have more OCing headroom on the Titan as temps maxed at 42c. Just didn't want to push it too far. For high resolution benchmarks or 4K gaming the Titan's larger bus & unlocked voltage still rules!


Dang, very nice. I really need to finish up my main rig, so I can finally get these two Titans I have a good go at OCing. Plus, find a way to setup my Dell Ultrasharp back up, I miss that big 30 inch screen of 1600p goodness.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Playing FC4 right now, the game runs and looks great. Getting about 96 fps average. Spikes to the 120s, dips to the 70s.


----------



## alancsalt

32GB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Playing FC4 right now, the game runs and looks great. Getting about 96 fps average. Spikes to the 120s, dips to the 70s.


Probably safe saying that here. If you said it in http://www.overclock.net/t/1520430/official-far-cry-4-information-discussion-thread you'd get naysaying posts from all those it wont run properly for. I wont say I've had no problems, but it runs well enough that I've nearly completed it..


----------



## szeged

only problems ive had with fc4 is the lod in the distance sometimes flickers, other than that the game runs perfectly fine on tri 980s


----------



## Nunzi

Happy new year to all!!


----------



## skupples

I would say gib fraps dump log









game still runs like ass over here, though I'm getting ready to upgrade my array, so I'll see how it performs on a FRESSHHH install of 8.1.2, again.


----------



## Asus11

....


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Ya I would not set it to 200%, you're allowing it to theoretically draw 600W, that's over twice the intended TDP of the card!
> 
> Right now I have mine set to 146% for 1306MHz/1800MHz at 1.40v, so far I don't see any downclocking in Crysis 3 so I have no reason to increase it. I will not increase the PT past 150%, even under water bad stuff can happen if too much current flows through the card.
> 
> I'm now waiting for the ultra enthusiast to replace the VRMs on his card, put the kind of stuff they put on the Matrix cards. The VRMs on my 580 Lightning Xtreme were a lot more impressive lol than this neutered Titan stuff.


it seems crysis 3 has killed my overclock.. my overclock is stable in everything except crysis.. must be not stable then.. time to find a stable overclock on crysis which should mean 100& stable on EVERYTHING.

lol


----------



## skupples

well, there is a marked improvement! FC4 runs mostly smooth, with some area load hitching, only problem is that's on a single GPU, going up to two or three is just too rough.

I blame it on my colorblindness, the worse my color perception gets (as I age) the more sensitive I become to stutter & variance. It's at the point now where playing in Surround almost always makes me sick, and not motion sick.


----------



## Rei86

So this makes me sad as I jumped off the Titan train as soon as the GTX 780 came out and I haven't really looked at GPUs since. But I've been taking my time reading the GTX 780 Lighting thread, this one and the 980.

Makes me want a Titan like I said awhile ago as a kind of a "I still got one" long after they are of no use (like the 9800GX2) just something to keep around. However I've noticed that in reading am I getting it right that the Titan is overall the better performing card vs the Titan Black?


----------



## skupples

better performing card over titan black when : you overclock it to beyond what the titan black could overclock to + 75mhz, though you can't really make up for missing TMU.

titan black is also more efficient than vanilla titan, while sporting a whopping 1 more 192 count core cluster.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Firestrike Ultra with my Titans. I feel like I'm running a GT640 card lol
> 
> Score: 5645 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315076
> 
> [email protected] 4.7/ Titans @ 1306mhz/7000mhz





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What's up with your setup there? Should be doing way better in FS Ultra than that with two 1300+MHz Titans. See here:





These numbers are from the old 7970 vs Titan comparison I did at Titan's launch in early 2013 (before we had voltage control) so this score was only at around 1150 MHz or so. Maybe I'm missing something?



EDIT - Never mind, I'm just an honest idiot!. I'll leave my stupidity posted (under spoiler tags) just for comedic value. I forgot they released a 4k "Ultra" resolution version. "doh"


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Eric, you posted Extreme scores to the other guys Ultra scores.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

See edit...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Makes me want a Titan like I said awhile ago as a kind of a "I still got one" long after they are of no use (like the 9800GX2) just something to keep around. However I've noticed that in reading am I getting it right that the Titan is overall the better performing card vs the Titan Black?


Titan Black if your on air or don't OC. Vanilla Titan if on water and going for extreme OCs.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> better performing card over titan black when : you overclock it to beyond what the titan black could overclock to + 75mhz, though you can't really make up for missing TMU.
> 
> titan black is also more efficient than vanilla titan, while sporting a whopping 1 more 192 count core cluster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Titan Black if your on air or don't OC. Vanilla Titan if on water and going for extreme OCs.


I see. Damnit all for jumping on the 780 bandwagon.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I see. Damnit all for jumping on the 780 bandwagon.


780 bandwagon = 2 less core clusters than titan, though they're also voltage unlockable, at least reference is.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 780 bandwagon = 2 less core clusters than titan, though they're also voltage unlockable, at least reference is.


At half the price of the Titan upon release, was pretty enticing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> At half the price of the Titan upon release, was pretty enticing.


sure, sell your titan for ~600-700 (unless you got lucky) pick it up for ~650, but then what? Sell it off for another ~400?

I'm getting ready to sell my third titan, the one that clocks the worst, less and less games support SLI, and less and less games support surround, so i'm heavily debating selling it off then getting an RoG swift type unit., though I really just want to bite the 4K bullet, but that's probably going to come back to bite me in the ass in less than 6 months.

Intel totally screwed me. They should REALLY TELL YOU that cleaning off the IHS voids Intel Tuning Plan, as now I can't get the replacement I expected to get when I picked up this 4930k, so now I can only hope to toss it on ebay for ~$250, though i'm also planning on selling my Russian crafted all metal joystick, which should fetch ~$400 state side, as getting the damn thing into the USA is really shady. You have to pay teh company via western union.

oh, cleaning off, as in I used a scotch bright pad to remove Indigo Xtreme TIM, and boom the supposed LASER ETCHED numbers were gone.

I'm going to have to file a chargeback with my bank for the $37.50, as they won't refund the money for the tuning plan without the numbers on the IHS, and they won't replace the CPU w/o the numbers on the IHS = one busted ass policy.

purchasing the tuning plan should require the IHS numbers IF they're required for cashing it in. straight up, no two ways about it.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 780 bandwagon = 2 less core clusters than titan, though they're also voltage unlockable, at least reference is.


Well they where better for gaming and I was able to sell my Titans used for pretty much brand new prices when I unloaded them. I had fun with my 780 until the whole R9-290X hype started to roll in. I really should claim myself and stay away from the hype







always the remorse buyer.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> *Well they where better for gaming* and I was able to sell my Titans used for pretty much brand new prices when I unloaded them. I had fun with my 780 until the whole R9-290X hype started to roll in. I really should claim myself and stay away from the hype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always the remorse buyer.


that was merely an illusion perpetuated by stock vs. stock benchmarks. 780 bios was put together in a very specific manner to allow it clocks every so slightly faster than the meager 890mhz Titan Baseclock, which most of us blow past by a good 500mhz on daily basis. Titan has 2x more core clusters, some 384 more cores + 8 more texture mapping units = the whole "780 was better for gaming" thing is a complete & total farce.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that was merely an illusion perpetuated by stock vs. stock benchmarks. 780 bios was put together in a very specific manner to allow it clocks every so slightly faster than the meager 890mhz Titan Baseclock, which most of us blow past by a good 500mhz on daily basis. Titan has 2x more core clusters, some 384 more cores + 8 more texture mapping units = the whole "780 was better for gaming" thing is a complete & total farce.


Yeah, base clocks of 824mhz, while Tiny Tom Logan was calling factory OC Windforce 780 cards "stock," when he compared them against Stock Titans.

So many people drunk that koolaid, it was hilarious. At one point even Linus lapdog said the Titan was useless for gaming.


----------



## splinter6

Should I pick up a second used titan for sli setup or should I watercool my existing titan instead?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, base clocks of 824mhz, while Tiny Tom Logan was calling factory OC Windforce 780 cards "stock," when he compared them against Stock Titans.
> 
> So many people drunk that koolaid, it was hilarious. At one point even Linus lapdog said the Titan was useless for gaming.


they get scripts in their review unit boxes.

they fixated on the SOFTWARE BASED double precision switch, you know, that section of the GPU which still exists on 780, but has been lasered off.

I swear sometimes people think there is a hardware switch on the side of the GPU, like a bios switch.

yes, at $1,000 a pop, compared to 780, the titan became redundant, but the baseline statement of "780 is better / titan is useless for gaming" is just ignorant, but once again, when you tie in the money, & blah blah... i'm going to bed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinter6*
> 
> Should I pick up a second used titan for sli setup or should I watercool my existing titan instead?


sli.


----------



## splinter6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sli.


I can only get a second hand Titan for $750 AUD which is about $610 USD, with that in mind do you still think SLI is a better option? Water cooling not cheap either but it IS cheaper than that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinter6*
> 
> I can only get a second hand Titan for $750 AUD which is about $610 USD, with that in mind do you still think SLI is a better option? Water cooling not cheap either but it IS cheaper than that.


yes, you will get up to 80% of the performance in some titles, whereas watercooling would net you ~30% MAX.

still I hard choice though, would be nice to get the CPU under water, & get the bulk of your eventual watercooling costs out of the way via radiators & fittings. I personally go with universal CPU blocks, as I like to re-use them as many times as possible. Performance increases in watercooling products have basically reached a stagnant place at this point in time.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, you will get up to 80% of the performance in some titles, whereas watercooling would net you ~30% MAX.
> 
> still I hard choice though, would be nice to get the CPU under water, & get the bulk of your eventual watercooling costs out of the way via radiators & fittings. I personally go with universal CPU blocks, as I like to re-use them as many times as possible. *Performance increases in watercooling products have basically reached a stagnant place at this point in time*.


True but in my opinion better will never be needed as all components are getting die shrinks so as time passes, they use less power and run colder than the previous generation. My single waterloop cools my 2 GPUs, then my CPU, then my motherboard and when gaming nothing hardly exceeds 60C. Sure 60C may not sound amazing, but we're talking 3 heavily overclocked components sharing the same water before it gets cooled again.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> sure, sell your titan for ~600-700 (unless you got lucky) pick it up for ~650, but then what? Sell it off for another ~400?


Sell my Titan? Heck no. I'm keeping her till big Maxwell or maybe even pascal depending on performace.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinter6*
> 
> I can only get a second hand Titan for $750 AUD which is about $610 USD, with that in mind do you still think SLI is a better option? Water cooling not cheap either but it IS cheaper than that.


I vote for water cooling. A lot of fun to put water on a $1000 card and OC it to the moon!


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> that was merely an illusion perpetuated by stock vs. stock benchmarks. 780 bios was put together in a very specific manner to allow it clocks every so slightly faster than the meager 890mhz Titan Baseclock, which most of us blow past by a good 500mhz on daily basis. Titan has 2x more core clusters, some 384 more cores + 8 more texture mapping units = the whole "780 was better for gaming" thing is a complete & total farce.


Well depending on back than. When it came to the media they compared stock Titan base clocks to 780s and factory oced 780s. But during that time owners of Titans and 780s was showing at the time the 780 was the better GPU. Till you guys got a hold of the voltage unlock and the Ti's decided to show up. Think I lost interest in gaming and PC parts during this time so I'm just doing a lot of back log reading. Didn't help also that I sold off all of my PC and only thing I had was a FX 8350, ASRock 990FX Ex9 with a GTX 650Ti to make you not want to care









Still makes me sick that when I actually really got into GPUs (Kepler) nVidia decided to run scared with the Green Light Program









But back now and on the prowl for some Titan Blacks and the everyone dubbing GM200 Titan 2.

EDIT: BTW the best is reading the GTX 780 Lighting thread. If only we knew what we could have known back than







Around page 14~20 the dread of MSi dropping the ball and outcry of owners. Guess they at least tried to rectify their failure with the 290X Lightning and respectfully bowed out of the 980. But jesus the trolling was epic to the launch of the 780L. Sorry for being off topic, been gone for a long time and just catching up:thumb:


----------



## skupples

Best GK110 were reference and KPE


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sell my Titan? Heck no. I'm keeping her till big Maxwell or maybe even pascal depending on performance!


Yep, same here. I see no reason to sell my Titans until I see at least a 50% jump in performance by switching out. There have been a few driver releases since I fired up my machine for gaming, as I have been busy with other matters. But, what's this I keep hearing about SLI performance of 3-4 cards and new drivers?
So, any of us running 3-4 GK110 cards is not getting good sli driver support for new games? And, is this because NV focusing its attention on Maxwell sli support instead?
Sorry, I have been out if the loop, so I thought I would ask other fellow Titan owners, instead of in a general driver thread.


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, you will get up to 80% of the performance in some titles, whereas watercooling would net you ~30% MAX.
> 
> still I hard choice though, would be nice to get the CPU under water, & get the bulk of your eventual watercooling costs out of the way via radiators & fittings. I personally go with universal CPU blocks, as I like to re-use them as many times as possible. Performance increases in watercooling products have basically reached a stagnant place at this point in time.


SLI definitley. That said my titans throttled pretty hard when on air (tested after purchase before blocking/watercooling), now on water with all 3 flashed to the HydroCopper bios they're running a throttle-free 1097MHz on stock voltage with no overclock loading at ~44*C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> True but in my opinion better will never be needed as all components are getting die shrinks so as time passes, they use less power and run colder than the previous generation. My single waterloop cools my 2 GPUs, then my CPU, then my motherboard and when gaming nothing hardly exceeds 60C. Sure 60C may not sound amazing, but we're talking 3 heavily overclocked components sharing the same water before it gets cooled again.


Watercooling is expensive, but I can't speak highly enough of it. I just redid my loop (single loop) with 2 Titans (third will be added next week when my EK FC Bridge arrives), 4960X and RIVE BE in the loop (2 x 480mm rads) and I'm loading low-mid 40's for everything after hours of gaming in ~24*C ambient temp.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Best GK110 were reference and KPE


maybe add msi lightning 780 in there

ive seen people hit 1500mhz game stable









plus the matrix 780 ti isnt too shabby, not enough support from asus though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> True but in my opinion better will never be needed as all components are getting die shrinks so as time passes, they use less power and run colder than the previous generation. My single waterloop cools my 2 GPUs, then my CPU, then my motherboard and when gaming nothing hardly exceeds 60C. Sure 60C may not sound amazing, but we're talking 3 heavily overclocked components sharing the same water before it gets cooled again.


your right things are getting more efficient so I think watercooling will still cope very good..

still have 2 x titan se full cover nickel /with blackplates.. just incase..meh might put them up for sale soon.. epic blocks

I don't see the new titan having such longevity as the first titan, no matter how much I want it to, I just can't, vanilla titan will be the best investment from day 1 a person could ever of done & I don't think it will be topped which is sad because I really want to cop a new titan at day 1.


----------



## CryptiK

I bought mine the week they came out, first batch into the country. I have no regrets at all, great cards.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> I bought mine the week they came out, first batch into the country. I have no regrets at all, great cards.


You had some sick 680 lightnings also and your Classifieds weren't that shabby either. Can't believe you still have your Titans.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> maybe add msi lightning 780 in there
> 
> ive seen people hit 1500mhz game stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus the matrix 780 ti isnt too shabby, not enough support from asus though
> your right things are getting more efficient so I think watercooling will still cope very good..
> 
> still have 2 x titan se full cover nickel /with blackplates.. just incase..meh might put them up for sale soon.. epic blocks
> 
> I don't see the new titan having such longevity as the first titan, no matter how much I want it to, I just can't, *vanilla titan will be the best investment from day 1 a person could ever of done* & I don't think it will be topped which is sad because I really want to cop a new titan at day 1.


Hmm, I think the 8800GTX was still a better investment because it was half the price of a Titan at release and was pretty much undefeated for like 2 years if I remember correctly (Ultras don't count, kinda like the Titan black). In recent years however, yeah I guess the Titan is still going strong.


----------



## Creator

When the heck is Nvidia going to get DSR working with SLI and GSync!! I was playing Alien Isolation earlier at 5K (5120x2880) and that did a great job of cleaning up the lack of AA options available in that game. But it runs at ~30fps and sometimes lower. GSync keeps it fluid but the input feels so delayed compared to higher frame rates. I need that second and third Titan contributing in these cases. Come on Nvidia. It's too cinematic for me at these lower frame rates.


----------



## BoomerNT

Anyone got experience using Dell UP2715K monitor with GTX Titan SLi configuration? This monitor requires 2 DP inputs and one GTX Titan card only provides one DP output.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*
> 
> Anyone got experience using Dell UP2715K monitor with GTX Titan SLi configuration? This monitor requires 2 DP inputs and one GTX Titan card only provides one DP output.


should be able to run one DP from each card, it REQUIRES it? I thought that requirement was only for that mosaic mode, ro w.e it's called, which effectively requires you to run surround to game in.


----------



## MunneY

Alright... So I now have 2 Asus GTX Titans in hand and I'm playing with card #1.

So far on air I've managed to get 1201/1700 @ 1.212v. I'm REALLY unfamiliar with these cards, so I'm not sure how that clock is on the scale.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... So I now have 2 Asus GTX Titans in hand and I'm playing with card #1.
> 
> So far on air I've managed to get 1201/1700 @ 1.212v. I'm REALLY unfamiliar with these cards, so I'm not sure how that clock is on the scale.


Anything above 1.2GHz on air is pretty decent clocks. I assume you are running custom bios? Try Skyn3t bios; I'm sure you'll get better clocks. If you really want to push dem titties to the max, water with 1.3v is the only way.


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> You had some sick 680 lightnings also and your Classifieds weren't that shabby either. Can't believe you still have your Titans.


Yeah the lightnings were pretty great for the price especially when heavily overclocked. The titans have just tided me over really well, surprised me too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... So I now have 2 Asus GTX Titans in hand and I'm playing with card #1.
> 
> So far on air I've managed to get 1201/1700 @ 1.212v. I'm REALLY unfamiliar with these cards, so I'm not sure how that clock is on the scale.


That's not bad at all, getting much temperature related throttling?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... So I now have 2 Asus GTX Titans in hand and I'm playing with card #1.
> 
> So far on air I've managed to get 1201/1700 @ 1.212v. I'm REALLY unfamiliar with these cards, so I'm not sure how that clock is on the scale.


I'm really looking forward to what you can get on those. And not so much looking forward to it at the same time.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... So I now have 2 Asus GTX Titans in hand and I'm playing with card #1.
> 
> So far on air I've managed to get 1201/1700 @ 1.212v. I'm REALLY unfamiliar with these cards, so I'm not sure how that clock is on the scale.


Above average, average seems to be about 1150ish, keep an eye on vrm temp if adding any voltage. Even if 1.24 in afterburner. My vrm with massive court heatsinks @ that voltage (1.19v at lat after LLC) was near 90c on the PCB vrm probably 10c hotter.

That is a good max without water on vrm







.

That said just did 4hrs bf4 at 1333mhz room at 80f one card hit 44c other 42c.yay EK BLOCKS in 80f after 4hrs CPU evap went down to -43c







lol


----------



## Crono180

Hello all, I just put a Kraken G10+ corsair h90 onto my titan and the temps arent as good as I was hoping. I have some stick on heatsinks that I want to use to cool the vram and vrm's but I'm not sure which one's the vrms are. Anyone can help my with a diagram? Is it also worth using heatsinks on the mosfets?


----------



## BoomerNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> should be able to run one DP from each card, it REQUIRES it? I thought that requirement was only for that mosaic mode, ro w.e it's called, which effectively requires you to run surround to game in.


Yeah, to run 5120 * 2880 @ 60Hz, 2 DP is REQUIRED. If you don't run 5k @ 60Hz why spend so much on this monitor?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Anything above 1.2GHz on air is pretty decent clocks. I assume you are running custom bios? Try Skyn3t bios; I'm sure you'll get better clocks. If you really want to push dem titties to the max, water with 1.3v is the only way.


I'm running stock bios with boost enabled. Just testing the cards before I decide where they land!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Yeah the lightnings were pretty great for the price especially when heavily overclocked. The titans have just tided me over really well, surprised me too!
> That's not bad at all, getting much temperature related throttling?


None that I can see immediately... Looks all pretty solid through and through.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I'm really looking forward to what you can get on those. And not so much looking forward to it at the same time.


I will get the most out of them. I think card #1 is MUCH stronger than card 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Above average, average seems to be about 1150ish, keep an eye on vrm temp if adding any voltage. Even if 1.24 in afterburner. My vrm with massive court heatsinks @ that voltage (1.19v at lat after LLC) was near 90c on the PCB vrm probably 10c hotter.
> 
> That is a good max without water on vrm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That said just did 4hrs bf4 at 1333mhz room at 80f one card hit 44c other 42c.yay EK BLOCKS in 80f after 4hrs CPU evap went down to -43c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


How are you monitoring the VRM temps? I don't think I'm having any issues at 1.212, but I'm not positive either.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crono180*
> 
> Hello all, I just put a Kraken G10+ corsair h90 onto my titan and the temps arent as good as I was hoping. I have some stick on heatsinks that I want to use to cool the vram and vrm's but I'm not sure which one's the vrms are. Anyone can help my with a diagram? Is it also worth using heatsinks on the mosfets?


There are pics in the thread and just google it as well, someone might post it as there are lots of helpful folks here.

If you are going to use that to cool your titan you are not going to gain much if any OC, you won't be able to safely push voltage past stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm running stock bios with boost enabled. Just testing the cards before I decide where they land!
> None that I can see immediately... Looks all pretty solid through and through.
> I will get the most out of them. I think card #1 is MUCH stronger than card 2.
> How are you monitoring the VRM temps? I don't think I'm having any issues at 1.212, but I'm not positive either.


Best is temp probe on vrm/thermal camera
Second is temp probe on back of PCB behind vrm
I used IR temp gun to back of PCB behind vrm.

No built in vrm temp sensors








There were some thermal camera images of titan with stock cooler way back and the vrm did get toasty with an overclock and stock voltage I believe maybe 90c but not sure on that.

The consensus has been if your blast your fans you should be good as long as you don't raise the voltage on stock cooling.

Gtx 780 owners could add a little more as the cards were a little less power hungry to begin with.

How's the second card looking?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> When the heck is Nvidia going to get DSR working with SLI and GSync!! I was playing Alien Isolation earlier at 5K (5120x2880) and that did a great job of cleaning up the lack of AA options available in that game. But it runs at ~30fps and sometimes lower. GSync keeps it fluid but the input feels so delayed compared to higher frame rates. I need that second and third Titan contributing in these cases. Come on Nvidia. It's too cinematic for me at these lower frame rates.


Yes, I too want DSR + SLI + GSYNC on my Asus RoG Swift. Anyway, I can't get DSR to show up even if I disable GSYNC in NVCP. Any idea why?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomerNT*
> 
> Anyone got experience using Dell UP2715K monitor with GTX Titan SLi configuration? This monitor requires 2 DP inputs and one GTX Titan card only provides one DP output.


Not with Titans... but


----------



## Emmanuel

Has anyone had any luck playing Far Cry 4 on heavily overclocked cards? With HBAO+ enabled it locks up on me with a 116 BSOD within a minute and I noticed the game draws so much power from the cards. Don't know if it's a driver issue or if i'm gonna have to adjust my OC. The OC I'm using is 4 hour Crysis 3 stable so I really don't get how it could crash so quickly in another game. I am not using any LLC hack.


----------



## dpoverlord

So they are making a KP 980 now we just need titan 2


----------



## MunneY

Alrighty... I finally got the kids all cleaned up and ready to rumble!


----------



## Sprkd1

Hope I am not imagining things, but a month or so ago I installed EVGA Precision because I wanted to see how loud it would get at 100% fan speed. Well, it is pretty loud. After that, I uninstalled EVGA Precision and continued on my way. However, now, it seems that when I am gaming, the GTX TITAN is ever so slightly louder than normal. Once again, I could be imagining things but still. Before, I could barely hear the GTX TITAN (or even hear anything at all) when gaming but now I can hear the faint sound of the fan. Did running at 100% fan speed mess something up or is this normal? BTW, I just cleaned-out my whole PC a month ago so I don't think it is dust.

This is after 20-30 mins of Battlefield 4:










If I am not mistaken (and not imagining things), the max fan speed "%" use to be around 50-55%.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Hope I am not imagining things, but a month or so ago I installed EVGA Precision because I wanted to see how loud it would get at 100% fan speed. Well, it is pretty loud. After that, I uninstalled EVGA Precision and continued on my way. However, now, it seems that when I am gaming, the GTX TITAN is ever so slightly louder than normal. Once again, I could be imagining things but still. Before, I could barely hear the GTX TITAN (or even hear anything at all) when gaming but now I can hear the faint sound of the fan. Did running at 100% fan speed mess something up or is this normal? BTW, I just cleaned-out my whole PC a month ago so I don't think it is dust.
> 
> This is after 20-30 mins of Battlefield 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken (and not imagining things), the max fan speed "%" use to be around 50-55%.


It could be that your fan profile isn't the same.

I always go in and set a custom fan profile for my cards... I want them silent when I'm not running them, and throwing air when I am.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck playing Far Cry 4 on heavily overclocked cards? With HBAO+ enabled it locks up on me with a 116 BSOD within a minute and I noticed the game draws so much power from the cards. Don't know if it's a driver issue or if i'm gonna have to adjust my OC. The OC I'm using is 4 hour Crysis 3 stable so I really don't get how it could crash so quickly in another game. I am not using any LLC hack.


from what I can tell, FC4 isn't a huge fan of OC. The game is the smoothest for me @ stock bios clocks of 1006, w/ CPU @ 4.2

every game has its own stability point, just give is some more volts.

I've only had one BSOD while playing FC4, but I didn't actually take the time to see what code it tossed out. I had accidentally ended an SVChost process, which was likely the cause.


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> It could be that your fan profile isn't the same.
> 
> I always go in and set a custom fan profile for my cards... I want them silent when I'm not running them, and throwing air when I am.


But I uninstalled EVGA Precision so I must be using the GPU's stock fan profile now. However, I think it could be my ambient temps. My CPU temps are also 5-7 C higher so I guess the GPU's fan needs to work harder in order to keep it within the 80 C target.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alrighty... I finally got the kids all cleaned up and ready to rumble!


interested in 2 x blocks full titan se nickel + backplates?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck playing Far Cry 4 on heavily overclocked cards? With HBAO+ enabled it locks up on me with a 116 BSOD within a minute and I noticed the game draws so much power from the cards. Don't know if it's a driver issue or if i'm gonna have to adjust my OC. The OC I'm using is 4 hour Crysis 3 stable so I really don't get how it could crash so quickly in another game. I am not using any LLC hack.


thats weird, im glad I don't have FC4 as it was hard enough getting stable clocks on crysis3.. I don't think a game can stress it as much as cry3 must be a broken FC4


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> interested in 2 x blocks full titan se nickel + backplates?
> thats weird, im glad I don't have FC4 as it was hard enough getting stable clocks on crysis3.. I don't think a game can stress it as much as cry3 must be a broken FC4


well, FC4 is built on a broken Cryengine branch.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> from what I can tell, FC4 isn't a huge fan of OC. The game is the smoothest for me @ stock bios clocks of 1006, w/ CPU @ 4.2
> 
> every game has its own stability point, just give is some more volts.
> 
> I've only had one BSOD while playing FC4, but I didn't actually take the time to see what code it tossed out. I had accidentally ended an SVChost process, which was likely the cause.


I'm currently testing for a more efficient OC.
Dropping the core from 1306MHz down to 1293MHz has allowed me to drop the voltage from 1.413v down to 1.38v while at the same time increasing my memory OC so I'm reclaiming the lost performance with a higher memory clock, while keeping the voltage and power consumption lower.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck playing Far Cry 4 on heavily overclocked cards? With HBAO+ enabled it locks up on me with a 116 BSOD within a minute and I noticed the game draws so much power from the cards. Don't know if it's a driver issue or if i'm gonna have to adjust my OC. The OC I'm using is 4 hour Crysis 3 stable so I really don't get how it could crash so quickly in another game. I am not using any LLC hack.


Been playing it at 1306mhz in SLI, everything has been smooth. I play the game 2-3 hours at a time.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Been playing it at 1306mhz in SLI, everything has been smooth. I play the game 2-3 hours at a time.


What are your graphic settings? I can play it relatively stable depending on what features I enable.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I'm currently testing for a more efficient OC.
> Dropping the core from 1306MHz down to 1293MHz has allowed me to drop the voltage from 1.413v down to 1.38v while at the same time increasing my memory OC so I'm reclaiming the lost performance with a higher memory clock, while keeping the voltage and power consumption lower.


you won't notice a performance difference, even if you lower your core and memory speeds to 1250/6500.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alrighty... I finally got the kids all cleaned up and ready to rumble!


And they looked so good in red.... *sniffs*

That said, they did clean up pretty good.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> And they looked so good in red.... *sniffs*
> 
> That said, they did clean up pretty good.


I was THOROUGHLY impressed with the paint job! It was VERY well done! I just couldn't handle a green card flying a false flag!


----------



## Panther Al

Well, as they say, if you are going to do something, do it well.









The logo's didn't work out as well as hoped, but the rest was pretty good.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Well, as they say, if you are going to do something, do it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logo's didn't work out as well as hoped, but the rest was pretty good.


Eh! They look ok now!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> What are your graphic settings? I can play it relatively stable depending on what features I enable.


1375V without LLC, 155 power limit + 312 Core clock, +507 memory clock.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1375V without LLC, 155 power limit + 312 Core clock, +507 memory clock.


Thanks for the screenshots. In my case HBAO+ seems to be the setting that makes me crash within a minute (gray screen lockup with sound loop).
Right now I have everything maxed out except for AA (off) and AO (SSBC) and I'm 30 minutes stable at 1293/stock. If that's stable for 4 hours, then I'll start bumping up the memory and test that for another 4 hours. I need all the performance I can get at 4K lol.

However I think that since I'm running 4K vs you at 1080p, I'm probably stressing the cards more.


----------



## skupples

I have to turn FC4 down to LOW to get surround even close to smooth, and it turns my computer into a blow torch.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to turn FC4 down to LOW to get surround even close to smooth, and it turns my computer into a blow torch.


Ya I don't know how FC4 manages to draw so much power, it beats 3DMark Firestrike which I used to consider unrealistic power draw (in comparison to my other games such as Metro Last Light, BF3, Alien Isolation, Crysis 3 etc).
I monitor my GPU's TDP on my G19's LCD and FC4 consistently pulls ~ 7% more than Crysis 3.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Thanks for the screenshots. In my case HBAO+ seems to be the setting that makes me crash within a minute (gray screen lockup with sound loop).
> Right now I have everything maxed out except for AA (off) and AO (SSBC) and I'm 30 minutes stable at 1293/stock. If that's stable for 4 hours, then I'll start bumping up the memory and test that for another 4 hours. I need all the performance I can get at 4K lol.
> 
> However I think that since I'm running 4K vs you at 1080p, I'm probably stressing the cards more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to turn FC4 down to LOW to get surround even close to smooth, and it turns my computer into a blow torch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Ya I don't know how FC4 manages to draw so much power, it beats 3DMark Firestrike which I used to consider unrealistic power draw (in comparison to my other games such as Metro Last Light, BF3, Alien Isolation, Crysis 3 etc).
> I monitor my GPU's TDP on my G19's LCD and FC4 consistently pulls ~ 7% more than Crysis 3.


Could be that I'm on a single 1080p monitor. 4k and surround must be really hard for Titans to handle.


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Eh! They look ok now!


Looks a lot better than green.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Could be that I'm on a single 1080p monitor. 4k and surround must be really hard for Titans to handle.


I'm pretty well convinced at this point that even 1080P surround is harder than a single 4K panel based on benchmark numbers.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty well convinced at this point that even 1080P surround is harder than a single 4K panel based on benchmark numbers.


Eh, I guess trying to drive three screens is probably more technical and just like SLI support it all comes down to driver support being good or not. But as far as pixels go its 6m vs 8m.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Eh, I guess trying to drive three screens is probably more technical and just like SLI support it all comes down to driver support being good or not. But as far as pixels go its 6m vs 8m.


right, the raw pixel count is lower, but the amount of work & required support is what makes it so hit or miss. at this point I rather just get a 32 inch 4K panel. My biggest thing about 4K is the increased FoV w/o epic amounts of stretch.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> right, the raw pixel count is lower, but the amount of work & required support is what makes it so hit or miss. at this point I rather just get a 32 inch 4K panel. My biggest thing about 4K is the increased FoV w/o epic amounts of stretch.


You have one Titan for each 1080p screen, shouldn't be too hard









BTW I am currently 3:30 stable in FC4 at 1293MHz 1.38v, in 30 minutes I'll crank up the memory and see if that can last for another 4 hours. Looks like I will just have to play the game with SSBC instead of HBAO+. Hopefully after I settle on my new clocks, I won't have to mess around with them for another game; I thought Crysis 3 would be the ultimate test, seems like FC4 is actually the one.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> You have one Titan for each 1080p screen, shouldn't be too hard


Even if you have a setup like that you're still looking at three screens working independently rendering three different images trying to work in concert to give you one coherent image.

Either ways I say screw it and go one swift (since going above 60hz I can't go back at all). Than deal with wiring of a three monitors and hassle of driver support from either Nvidia or AMD. But today's just me.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Even if you have a setup like that you're still looking at three screens working independently rendering three different images trying to work in concert to give you one coherent image.
> 
> Either ways I say screw it and go one swift (since going above 60hz I can't go back at all). Than deal with wiring of a three monitors and hassle of driver support from either Nvidia or AMD. But today's just me.


The winky face means I meant it somewhat as a joke, although I mean it from a raw resolution standpoint.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> You have one Titan for each 1080p screen, shouldn't be too hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I am currently 3:30 stable in FC4 at 1293MHz 1.38v, in 30 minutes I'll crank up the memory and see if that can last for another 4 hours. Looks like I will just have to play the game with SSBC instead of HBAO+. Hopefully after I settle on my new clocks, I won't have to mess around with them for another game; I thought Crysis 3 would be the ultimate test, seems like FC4 is actually the one.


if only it worked like that


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> You have one Titan for each 1080p screen, shouldn't be too hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I am currently 3:30 stable in FC4 at 1293MHz 1.38v, in 30 minutes I'll crank up the memory and see if that can last for another 4 hours. Looks like I will just have to play the game with SSBC instead of HBAO+. Hopefully after I settle on my new clocks, I won't have to mess around with them for another game; I thought Crysis 3 would be the ultimate test, seems like FC4 is actually the one.


I only played Crysis 3 one time, didn't feel like playing it after that one play through. Same with Farcry 3. The real test for me is 100 percent stability with the games I play most. Been playing CoD AW almost non stop, but that's a game I run at stock speeds, since it's capped at 90fps. After FarCry 4, I'll be checking out Asseto Corsa and Project Cars, if those games run with my 24/7 settings, then I'll be happy.

I was really exited for the Asus Swift, but after waiting an entire year and still don't see it in stock at Micro Center and Best Buy, I'm considering Just getting a 4K 28-30inch Gsync monitor. Never been a fan of multiple displays, I always hear my friends struggling with getting games to work property.


----------



## skupples

you'll be looking into buying a wheel in no time.









4K G-sync? WHERE?!

i'll be it right now

the only one Ive seen is the ACER.


----------



## skupples

ACER Also has these coming

ACER XB270HU
&#8230; 2560 x 1440
&#8230; 144Hz IPS with G-SYNC
&#8230; There will be no ULMB

ACER XG270HU
&#8230; 2560×1440
&#8230; 144Hz TN without G-SYNC
&#8230; Blur reduction is probably included (TBA)

I just can't decide between 4K G-sync or 1440p 144hz G-sync.

Either way, multiple G-sync panels are around the corner, which should drop prices by ~$100 or so.

Amazon also wants $1,000 for swift right now, soooo no thanks.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ACER Also has these coming
> 
> ACER XB270HU
> &#8230; 2560 x 1440
> &#8230; 144Hz IPS with G-SYNC
> &#8230; There will be no ULMB
> 
> ACER XG270HU
> &#8230; 2560×1440
> &#8230; 144Hz TN without G-SYNC
> &#8230; Blur reduction is probably included (TBA)
> 
> I just can't decide between 4K G-sync or 1440p 144hz G-sync.
> 
> Either way, multiple G-sync panels are around the corner, which should drop prices by ~$100 or so.
> 
> Amazon also wants $1,000 for swift right now, soooo no thanks.


Yea, that 144hz TN without Gsync sounds good if it's around 400bucks. Not sure how I feel about IPS for the type of games I play. I just hope local stores in my area carry them.

The only 4K Gsync I know is made by Acer.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009658


----------



## skupples

and same thing, every time I go to look at monitors, I just end up saying "eh, I'll wait"

at least the market is finally heating up for the first time in many many years.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> and same thing, every time I go to look at monitors, I just end up saying "eh, I'll wait"
> 
> at least the market is finally heating up for the first time in many many years.


With all these 4k panels released for cheap, it won't be long before 1440p is outdated









a 144hz 4K panel doesn't seem unrealistic anymore, and will give me the perfect excuse to upgrade GPUs . Titan 2 or whatever it's called or even 980ti, or even AMD if they push for something amazing(doubt it).


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> The winky face means I meant it somewhat as a joke, although I mean it from a raw resolution standpoint.


Sorry doing most of my reading and posting on the HTC One M8.


----------



## spiderxjz82

So then, I think my Titans are bust. Have been having random shut downs lately (which I thought was PSU related), then this morning, artifacts everywhere and finally at lunch I booted it up to having both cards no longer picked up in device manager.

What are my options for other cards (need to have decent watercooling gear too)? I need 3 Dual Link DVI ports across my cards to run my three 1440p monitors.


----------



## CryptiK

The chances of them both randomly dying at once is incredibly slim. What other causes have you eliminated? Try them in another mobo?

On another note, leak tested and running strong on 2 way SLI, about to block up and add the 3rd titan


----------



## spiderxjz82

I doubt both are gone, one of them perhaps yes.

I just didn't want to be bothered searching for ages for another Titan, with a PC that's out of action when I'm right in the middle of WoW Raiding and Elite Dangerous


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> So then, I think my Titans are bust. Have been having random shut downs lately (which I thought was PSU related), then this morning, artifacts everywhere and finally at lunch I booted it up to having both cards no longer picked up in device manager.
> 
> What are my options for other cards (need to have decent watercooling gear too)? I need 3 Dual Link DVI ports across my cards to run my three 1440p monitors.


That sounds fishy to me, both cards damaged at the same time? If i were you i would take the PSU out and test the cards individually with another PSU, at first glance (if both cards are confirmed damaged) it appears to be the PSU fault!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I doubt both are gone, one of them perhaps yes.
> 
> I just didn't want to be bothered searching for ages for another Titan, with a PC that's out of action when I'm right in the middle of WoW Raiding and Elite Dangerous


What voltage were you feeding your cards?


----------



## spiderxjz82

On another topic, can anyone recommend me a decent power supply from here that would be suitable for 2 titans at 1.3V and a 4930K at 4.4Ghz:

http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/power-supplies/full-modular-1kw-upwards

As cheap as is possible, no need to go all out.

Thanks


----------



## djriful

Anyone? http://www.overclock.net/t/1534140/overclocking-guide-unlocking-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards

*[Overclocking.Guide] Unlocking the Nvidia Power Limit (all cards!)*


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> On another topic, can anyone recommend me a decent power supply from here that would be suitable for 2 titans at 1.3V and a 4930K at 4.4Ghz:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/power-supplies/full-modular-1kw-upwards
> 
> As cheap as is possible, no need to go all out.
> 
> Thanks


You killed a card at 1.3v? Must have been on air or without VRM cooling right?


----------



## spiderxjz82

Full VRM cooling with full length EK waterblocks, never strays above 55 degress normally.

Here's a question for you then.

After fiddling a bit, the titans are up and running again. Same overclock, 1288Mhz at 1.3V.

They will happily sit and run Heaven for an hour and not crash. The second I load up a game, boom everything shuts off. It only happens in very specific games, some not others. I've reinstalled and driver swept so I wouldn't think it was driver.

Is there anything you guys can think of? The cards are maybe 30 degrees at this point.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> That sounds fishy to me, both cards damaged at the same time? If i were you i would take the PSU out and test the cards individually with another PSU, at first glance (if both cards are confirmed damaged) it appears to be the PSU fault!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


yupps,

multiple devices failing @ once = blame the PSU.

as said 12 times now, test both outside of the box.

also, if in-states, you can pick up another titan on fleabay for cheap enough.


----------



## Creator

In the past I've had two Titans at 1.3V ~1300mhz cause my system to spike as high as 900W from the wall and cause my PC to shut down. If you're going to clock that high, you should keep power target at a reasonable number. If you go to something like 150%, you'll allow each Titan to pull as much as 450W DC before throttling. It's rare, but it happens with variable load like in games.


----------



## fcman

having some strange performance issue in Shadow of Mordor. Figured I would post in here to see if any titan owners have seen something similar. Basically I am running +125mhz core, +100 mem, power limit 106% in MSI Afterburner, custom fan profile, no voltage inc. This set up has been running exactly like this for 8months in some very demanding games.

With shadow of mordor I am hovering around 99% GPU usage, but my power is around 70% and the card is downclocking to 837mhz (stock) despite only seeing 45fps in game, memory is holding at 6210mhz. No matter what settings I change I cant get it to OC properly in that game. Temps are around 60 F, CPU usage is 25% on all cores. VRAM usage sitting around 3100mb. Have tried setting nVidia Control Panel to High Performance as well.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> having some strange performance issue in Shadow of Mordor. Figured I would post in here to see if any titan owners have seen something similar. Basically I am running +125mhz core, +100 mem, power limit 106% in MSI Afterburner, custom fan profile, no voltage inc. This set up has been running exactly like this for 8months in some very demanding games.
> 
> With shadow of mordor I am hovering around 99% GPU usage, but my power is around 70% and the card is downclocking to 837mhz (stock) despite only seeing 45fps in game, memory is holding at 6210mhz. No matter what settings I change I cant get it to OC properly in that game. Temps are around 60 F, CPU usage is 25% on all cores. VRAM usage sitting around 3100mb. Have tried setting nVidia Control Panel to High Performance as well.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I remember Mordor had an issue with in-game vsync for me upon release. It would cause the FPS to be capped at a lower rate than refresh, at least with the old drivers that I was using. End up using Adaptive Vsync in the NVCP and turning it off in game. Also use fresh install of newest driver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you'll be looking into buying a wheel in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K G-sync? WHERE?!
> 
> i'll be it right now
> 
> the only one Ive seen is the ACER.


+1 on the wheel. As far as your new monitor, after using Surround for racing sims, going to one screen would feel very restricted. But after using the Oculus Rift and your mind is tricked that you are transported onto the race track and your chair is actually the cockpit of a race car. Its so amazing. You will want nothing less than that after trying it. Low resolution issues are already being addressed and I'm confident it will be ready for prime time upon release 2nd or 3rd quarter this year. Not too good for fast twitch FPShooter games imo though, so a single fast panel could be used for those situations. But for all slower paced, adventure/horror is absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> having some strange performance issue in Shadow of Mordor. Figured I would post in here to see if any titan owners have seen something similar. Basically I am running +125mhz core, +100 mem, power limit 106% in MSI Afterburner, custom fan profile, no voltage inc. This set up has been running exactly like this for 8months in some very demanding games.
> 
> With shadow of mordor I am hovering around 99% GPU usage, but my power is around 70% and the card is downclocking to 837mhz (stock) despite only seeing 45fps in game, memory is holding at 6210mhz. No matter what settings I change I cant get it to OC properly in that game. Temps are around 60 F, CPU usage is 25% on all cores. VRAM usage sitting around 3100mb. Have tried setting nVidia Control Panel to High Performance as well.
> 
> Any thoughts?


shadow of mordor is just bad when it comes to optimizations and system usage, I would try disabling in-game V-sync, and make sure NVCP is set to the option that uses w/ the 3d program is using, if it's too torn up w/ V-sync off, force V-sync via NVCP, and make sure it's off in game/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I remember Mordor had an issue with in-game vsync for me upon release. It would cause the FPS to be capped at a lower rate than refresh, at least with the old drivers that I was using. End up using Adaptive Vsync in the NVCP and turning it off in game. Also use fresh install of newest driver.
> +1 on the wheel. As far as your new monitor, after using Surround for racing sims, going to one screen would feel very restricted. But after using the Oculus Rift and your mind is tricked that you are transported onto the race track and your chair is actually the cockpit of a race car. Its so amazing. You will want nothing less than that after trying it. Low resolution issues are already being addressed and I'm confident it will be ready for prime time upon release 2nd or 3rd quarter this year. Not too good for fast twitch FPShooter games imo though, so a single fast panel could be used for those situations. But for all slower paced, adventure/horror is absolutely mind blowing.












surround is just so, 49083ehitysdioghusdfosdgfio[ndgfnio[ broken these days.


----------



## djriful

Hey guys, I bought EVGA 850 G2 last week and today I got it in mail and installed it. Replaced my HX750 with 850 G2 but I got a question since there is 2 types of VGA cables.

2x [8+2 pins]

2x [8+2 pins + 6 pins]

The [8+2 pins + 6 pins] shown here:



Now, I only connected to my TITAN with 6+2 pins + 6 pins VGA cable here. Curious, if that would cause any issues. Any comments?


----------



## Dyaems

I don't think it would cause an issue. Other PSUs only have 6+2 (x2) pins and I just omit the extra +2 pin and hide it somewhere and I don't have problem with it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hey guys, I bought EVGA 850 G2 last week and today I got it in mail and installed it. Replaced my HX750 with 850 G2 but I got a question since there is 2 types of VGA cables.
> 
> 2x [8+2 pins]
> 2x [8+2 pins + 6 pins]
> 
> The [8+2 pins + 6 pins] shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I only connected to my TITAN with 6+2 pins + 6 pins VGA cable here. Curious, if that would cause any issues. Any comments?


doesn't matter, last I checked.

use which ever takes up less space.

I use these on my 3x Titans, with extensions no less!

hmm... maybe that's why my lights flicker.


----------



## Dyaems

Just disable the lights through GeForce Experience!


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> shadow of mordor is just bad when it comes to optimizations and system usage, I would try disabling in-game V-sync, and make sure NVCP is set to the option that uses w/ the 3d program is using, if it's too torn up w/ V-sync off, force V-sync via NVCP, and make sure it's off in game/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I remember Mordor had an issue with in-game vsync for me upon release. It would cause the FPS to be capped at a lower rate than refresh, at least with the old drivers that I was using. End up using Adaptive Vsync in the NVCP and turning it off in game. Also use fresh install of newest driver.


Forgot to mention vsync is off in game. I will try Adaptive vSync.

EDIT: Just figured it out, somehow my temp limit in afterburner was set to 60F, even though I wasn't using the temp settings to control clock speeds. Bumped it up to 80F and it's flying now. Any ideas on why that temp setting is all of a sudden taking priority?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Just disable the lights through GeForce Experience!


I'm confused, you mean the GPU lights?

I meant my house lights flickering, or well, the back of the house, as 2.5 rooms share the same circuit. I need to, at the very least, upgrade the breaker. Hell, I'll do that this weekend if I remember.


----------



## Gabrielzm

So, we have some interesting monitors coming up soon. Some feature gsync others the amd counterpart. We also have interesting cards coming up from both teams (red and green). Now, if I do commit to buy now a gsync monitor that means I will be tie to green because the competing technologies don't dialogue correct?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> So, we have some interesting monitors coming up soon. Some feature gsync others the amd counterpart. We also have interesting cards coming up from both teams (rend and green). Now, if I do commit to buy now a gsync monitor that means I will be tie to green because the competing technologies don't dialogue correct?


eh, I don't see Freesync being much of a competitor with G-sync

UNLESS

AMD does what G-sync does, via the GPU, but what would the overhead of this be? G-sync module has just under 1GB of memory on it to store frames.

either way, Free-sync should bring down the price of G-sync, even if it sucks.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Im kinda thinking they both suck and are marketing gimmicks, Strobing backlight is where its at and as far as i know its not compatible with gsync, For instance on the swift you can only use strobing or gsync NOT BOTH. Makes g-sync useless.


----------



## Creator

Most Swift owners prefer G-Sync over ULMB, myself included. 120Hz strobing still strains my eyes. I think I'm just sensitive to flickering, though I don't remember having issues when I was younger with 60Hz CRTs. I'm not sure if I need 240Hz+ or a brighter strobed screen, but one way or the other I don't enjoy it over prolonged periods of time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Im kinda thinking they both suck and are marketing gimmicks, Strobing backlight is where its at and as far as i know its not compatible with gsync, For instance on the swift you can only use strobing or gsync NOT BOTH. Makes g-sync useless.


apples and oranges.

strobe degrades image quality even further on what's already an inferior image quality monitor, and if I can even see the differences, you know it's bad, as I'm pretty damn colorblind, and it's getting worse as I get older.

Apples and Oranges.

144hz strobe is a superior experience for the twitchest of gamers

144hz g-sync is superior for everything else, with a teeny tiny bit more motion blur.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

From what i heard it only dimms the screen for some reason, Toasty x provided a way to brighten it back up with no ill affects , however this doesnt work on the newer ones :/ only the 24". But it does prove that strobing does not affect image quality negatively and it was manufacturer choice to dim the screen with it on







As far as g-sync i dont really see any benefits between it and vsync and the only real reason you need to use them is because of poor performance. Kind of an ass backwards approach to solving a problem, choose a better display type and g-sync is a wash.


----------



## skupples

someone hasn't actually used it.









There's also almost zero latency when compared to V-sync, and it isn't really a frame limiter like V-sync, unless you want it to be, but that kinda defeats the purpose of it.

from the time I've spent on both, I would take G-sync over strobe, but this is coming from someone that prefers to game in surround, where dips are much more common than a single 1080P/1440p high refresh rate panel.

I just can't bring myself to spend any money on either right now, for some reason. This happens every 6 months, I get the I want new panels itch, but can't find the right screens to scratch it, not to mention the lack of better cards on the market. Like, if I went out & got 3x 144hz 1440P screens, then found i'm woefully low on GPU power (already am in some instances w/ 3 titans @ 60hz 1080P) there would be nothing to really upgrade to. I would get near the same performance, maybe 5% more if i get cherry cards, while saving a ton of power, kinda meh.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

lol i wish i could get hands on with it all. Just dont have the money, so i have to be more scrutinizing and skeptical







The proof in the pudding for me is, it is not useful on superior displays, so as soon as lcd tech catches up no more g-sync. And amd touting free-sync which should do the same thing without the need for extra components and it only being a revised standard of something that has allready been in place for a while. Way too many red flags. Allthough i am curious if you have had any time with free-sync, if its even out yet ? and if so how does it stack up to g-sync and vsync ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> lol i wish i could get hands on with it all. Just dont have the money, so i have to be more scrutinizing and skeptical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof in the pudding for me is, it is not useful on superior displays, so as soon as lcd tech catches up no more g-sync. And amd touting free-sync which should do the same thing without the need for extra components and it only being a revised standard of something that has allready been in place for a while. Way too many red flags. Allthough i am curious if you have had any time with free-sync, if its even out yet ? and if so how does it stack up to g-sync and vsync ?


Free-sync is currently not on the market, and we've yet to see any definition of how they adapted and exploited the subset non-required section of the standard.

I also think both companies are dumb for putting "sync" in the name, as it automatically brings people to "v-sync" and that just muddies the preconceptions.

all we have is a statement from NV, before Free-sync was really known to be rebranded A-sync (hopefully + some GPU side caching) that they experimented with exploiting a-sync and found it to be inferior, *but we all know just how much NVidia loves going proprietary.*

not sure what you mean about "superior displays" though, as what AMD is exploiting for free-sync is sadly not part of the standard. It's picking hairs, but it's fact. It's a non-required section of the dp1.2A standard, which means manufacturers do not need to toss the required ASICs into the board. However! Nvidia would be basically forced to adopt A-Sync IF AMD could pressure VESA into making it a true part of the (next?) standard (energy savings FTW!)

What I REALLY want to see is technology (and I might be putting my foot in my mouth) that allows for each individual pixel to refresh at it's own rate, but that's probably asking for a lot. That's the only thing I can think of that would be superior to a dynamic refresh rate, but I don't really keep up with these things.

It's something that's only been in-place in mobile devices. There are currently only 1-2 plausibly capable monitors on the market right now, and even then those will likely never get the update they need, as why would a monitor company push it out for free? It's slightly more likely that they would sell you the upgrade service, but even that seems unlikely.

If I'm remembering correctly, Freesync actually does require exclusive hardware not included in the typical dp1.2A rundown, it's just not an entire replacement board.

my red flag for freesync is that basically everything AMD sold it on has been busted open as a half truth.

my only question left for AMD is how they will mimic all the qualities of g-sync, without adding GPU overhead, as they have no external memory. We also have zero information on latency, while we know G-sync is "1ms or less" which i still can't wrap my head around due to how it works, but w.e! it looks amazing. so smooth, so silky smooth. I would love love love love love to have dynamic refresh rate for NV Surround / Eyefinity.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm confused, you mean the GPU lights?
> 
> I meant my house lights flickering, or well, the back of the house, as 2.5 rooms share the same circuit. I need to, at the very least, upgrade the breaker. Hell, I'll do that this weekend if I remember.


You know,because Geforce Experience does everything. Lol.

Seriously though, real PC enthusiast have their PC on a dedicated circuit.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Most Swift owners prefer G-Sync over ULMB, myself included. 120Hz strobing still strains my eyes. I think I'm just sensitive to flickering, though I don't remember having issues when I was younger with 60Hz CRTs. I'm not sure if I need 240Hz+ or a brighter strobed screen, but one way or the other I don't enjoy it over prolonged periods of time.


Does your monitor have PWM (Pulse-width modulation)? Before I got my PWM free monitor, the flickering would give me headaches all the time.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You know,because Geforce Experience does everything. Lol.
> 
> Seriously though, real PC enthusiast have their PC on a dedicated circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your monitor have PWM (Pulse-width modulation)? Before I got my PWM free monitor, the flickering would give me headaches all the time.


yeah... that some how keeps getting pushed down the list. The least I can do however is beef up the fuse in the box.

I keep meaning to get a quote on running a dedicated line, as it's no coincidence that these stutters I get coincide with the lights dimming.

we already know that the power around here has some pretty bad voltage fluctuations, so I should probably get a UPS as well, but UPSing a dual PSU system becomes rather costly & just weird. It's not really recommended to run 2x PSUs off of one UPS, specially when the combined total is north of 2KW.

hm.. though, using a UPS just to protect from voltage fluctuation wouldn't require sinking obscene amounts of money like getting one for actually allowing on time when the power shuts off.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> having some strange performance issue in Shadow of Mordor. Figured I would post in here to see if any titan owners have seen something similar. Basically I am running +125mhz core, +100 mem, power limit 106% in MSI Afterburner, custom fan profile, no voltage inc. This set up has been running exactly like this for 8months in some very demanding games.
> 
> With shadow of mordor I am hovering around 99% GPU usage, but my power is around 70% and the card is downclocking to 837mhz (stock) despite only seeing 45fps in game, memory is holding at 6210mhz. No matter what settings I change I cant get it to OC properly in that game. Temps are around 60 F, CPU usage is 25% on all cores. VRAM usage sitting around 3100mb. Have tried setting nVidia Control Panel to High Performance as well.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Your power limit is too low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Full VRM cooling with full length EK waterblocks, never strays above 55 degress normally.
> 
> Here's a question for you then.
> 
> After fiddling a bit, the titans are up and running again. Same overclock, 1288Mhz at 1.3V.
> 
> They will happily sit and run Heaven for an hour and not crash. The second I load up a game, boom everything shuts off. It only happens in very specific games, some not others. I've reinstalled and driver swept so I wouldn't think it was driver.
> 
> Is there anything you guys can think of? The cards are maybe 30 degrees at this point.


Sounds like the problem I was experiencing when I was using the LLC hack, are you using that?

I was just able to play 2 hours of Far Cry 4 (actually playing and dying here and there so the cards got occasional breaks during loadings and cut scenes) at 1293/1702, 1.38v, 162% PT. With TXAA x2 I'm using over 5GB of VRAM lol but it's a little laggy as it dips in the low 30s FPS.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Your power limit is too low.
> Sounds like the problem I was experiencing when I was using the LLC hack, are you using that?
> 
> I was just able to play 2 hours of Far Cry 4 (actually playing and dying here and there so usage the cards got occasional breaks during loadings and cut scenes) at 1293/1702, 1.38v, 162% PT.


seems unlikely that his power limit is too low if they aren't going above 70% TDP @ 99% load, but I guess it's possible.

that's definitely either LLC tweak, or just an unstable overclock

If there's one thing I've learned in years and years of doing this.

GPU benchmark stable RARELY equals out to game stable in highly demanding games.

Benchmarks are effectively "safe" places, while games have massive swings in stress. This is even more true when you're pushing the limits

also damn, 162% power limit? I would be surprised if those clocks barely break 350W.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I see (about free-sync). What i meant by superior is they (all the syncs) are addressing the problem of pixel response i.e. its too slow even on the fastest lcd panels. This is because of how lcds are constructed with essentially millions of little flaps having to physically move to display an image. DLP and CRT are MUCH faster so there is essentially NO delay ( no tearing no judder, the things g-sync was designed to fix) because of how they operate, crts via scanning electron beam and dlp movable mirrors reflecting light. You might think well dlp has to move its mirrors and lcd has to move its shudders so they should be the same but that is incorrect because of the scale and distance the amount of movement on the dlp chip is significantly less which is why its much faster. You could even break it down further for the path the electrical signal has to take, in dlp/crt once it leaves the chip/gun its a straight shot, in lcd it still has to travel across an extensive grid to each sub pixel. Its a similar situation with display OSD's and multiple inputs both of which cause input lag. So the problem is slow pixel response and the syncs are not fixing it just addressing the symptoms.
Individual pixel refresh rates sound interesting, might allready exist to some degree pixels that dont need refreshing arent







The only way i can conceive it is a computer monitor @ higher than 60hrtz being displayed on a 60 hrtz tv and you see the lines







Ironically i would imagine it would be harder for crt and dlp and easier for lcd to do what your talking about. crts would need multiple guns or suffer response time for the one gun having to rescan the different rates of each pixel.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seems unlikely that his power limit is too low if they aren't going above 70% TDP @ 99% load, but I guess it's possible.
> 
> that's definitely either LLC tweak, or just an unstable overclock
> 
> If there's one thing I've learned in years and years of doing this.
> 
> GPU benchmark stable RARELY equals out to game stable in highly demanding games.
> 
> Benchmarks are effectively "safe" places, while games have massive swings in stress. This is even more true when you're pushing the limits
> 
> also damn, 162% power limit? I would be surprised if those clocks barely break 350W.


I get downclocking in Far Cry 4 with anything less than that despite the reported TDP only showing 130-140%.


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> I see (about free-sync). What i meant by superior is they (all the syncs) are addressing the problem of pixel response i.e. its too slow even on the fastest lcd panels. This is because of how lcds are constructed with essentially millions of little flaps having to physically move to display an image. DLP and CRT are MUCH faster so there is essentially NO delay ( no tearing no judder, the things g-sync was designed to fix) because of how they operate, crts via scanning electron beam and dlp movable mirrors reflecting light. You might think well dlp has to move its mirrors and lcd has to move its shudders so they should be the same but that is incorrect because of the scale and distance the amount of movement on the dlp chip is significantly less which is why its much faster. You could even break it down further for the path the electrical signal has to take, in dlp/crt once it leaves the chip/gun its a straight shot, in lcd it still has to travel across an extensive grid to each sub pixel. Its a similar situation with display OSD's and multiple inputs both of which cause input lag. So the problem is slow pixel response and the syncs are not fixing it just addressing the symptoms.
> Individual pixel refresh rates sound interesting, might allready exist to some degree pixels that dont need refreshing arent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way i can conceive it is a computer monitor @ higher than 60hrtz being displayed on a 60 hrtz tv and you see the lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically i would imagine it would be harder for crt and dlp and easier for lcd to do what your talking about. crts would need multiple guns or suffer response time for the one gun having to rescan the different rates of each pixel.






very interesting, thx for that.

my individual pixel response is probably not plausible, as it would likely require overhaul of GPU and game design, and who knows what else

+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I get downclocking in Far Cry 4 with anything less than that despite the reported TDP only showing 130-140%.


interesting... I can't even have msi or precx open in FC4, as it increases the stutters, so I just run 1.212V OCs via nvidia inspector.

I tried everything with msi AB, een completely disabling RTSS, but nope nope nope, it all contributed to more stutter, so i'm playing @ like 1136 @ 1.212V w/ +500 on mem

FC4 #1 issue, at least on my 4930k, is core #3 nearly maxing 24/7


----------



## Rei86

Since you guys where talking about monitors

Asus is setting out 4K GSync at 60Hz

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-rog-swift-pg27aq-4k-uhd-g-sync,28337.html

Might actually be worth it for me and ditch my Overlord for it.


----------



## CryptiK

But 27" is so small. I can't use a monitor that small, feels weird and you see too much wall/house around it unless you are 10cm from the screen.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> But 27" is so small. I can't use a monitor that small, feels weird and you see too much wall/house around it unless you are 10cm from the screen.


I dunno about you but 27" is the sweet spot for me. Tried using a 40" and it was the dumbest thing ever. I guess I could see 32" being the next step up but as of now I find a single 27" is the right spot.

Maybe something like this will interest you

34" ultra wide 2560x1080 LG 34UM67 FreeSync monitor

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2474392,00.asp


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I dunno about you but 27" is the sweet spot for me. Tried using a 40" and it was the dumbest thing ever. I guess I could see 32" being the next step up but as of now I find a single 27" is the right spot.
> 
> Maybe something like this will interest you
> 
> 34" ultra wide 2560x1080 LG 34UM67 FreeSync monitor
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2474392,00.asp


27inch is a good size, but the visible difference from 4k & 1440p at that size is negligible, at least to me. My last 3 monitors 1080, 1440, & 4k were all 27inch. There was a larger visible difference going from 1080 to 1440. Even bigger difference going from 60hz to 120hz, & TN to IPS.

Those 21:9 monitors are sexy!! Just need one curved, OLED, 4Kx2K, Gsync, & 120hz. Going to be a while for that.


----------



## cerealkeller

I've got a problem with one of my Titans. I've been fortunate to never have any major issues with any of my hardware in the past. But this Titan has a cap that has come unseated from the board. You can see in the pic the lead from the cap isn't seated on the board, the other side is still connected. My question is, can I fix this by simply soldering it to the connection point? If not, what should I do?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 27inch is a good size, but the visible difference from 4k & 1440p at that size is negligible, at least to me. My last 3 monitors 1080, 1440, & 4k were all 27inch. There was a larger visible difference going from 1080 to 1440. Even bigger difference going from 60hz to 120hz, & TN to IPS.
> 
> Those 21:9 monitors are sexy!! *Just need one curved, OLED, 4Kx2K, Gsync, & 120hz. Going to be a while for that*.


Yap! Me too! I will hang on to my triple VG28HE for now even with those 40/48" 4K TV's "calling" me from out there...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> I've got a problem with one of my Titans. I've been fortunate to never have any major issues with any of my hardware in the past. But this Titan has a cap that has come unseated from the board. You can see in the pic the lead from the cap isn't seated on the board, the other side is still connected. My question is, can I fix this by simply soldering it to the connection point? If not, what should I do?


Yes you can solder it if you have the skill, if not get someone with the expertise to do it and you will be fine!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! Me too! *I will hang on to my triple VG28HE for now even with those 40/48" 4K TV's "calling" me from out there.*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can solder it if you have the skill, if not get someone with the expertise to do it and you will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I'm waiting on the GPU scene to hit us with something before I re-venture to 4k


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> seems unlikely that his power limit is too low if they aren't going above 70% TDP @ 99% load, but I guess it's possible.
> 
> that's definitely either LLC tweak, or just an unstable overclock
> 
> If there's one thing I've learned in years and years of doing this.
> 
> GPU benchmark stable RARELY equals out to game stable in highly demanding games.
> 
> Benchmarks are effectively "safe" places, while games have massive swings in stress. This is even more true when you're pushing the limits
> 
> also damn, 162% power limit? I would be surprised if those clocks barely break 350W.


Not sure if you saw my followup but I changed to the temp limit view in AB and my temp target was set to 60F, even though I have never touched it (have just been setting core/mem clock OCs and power limit


----------



## skupples

Mordor will definitely run your cards hot.

4k ROG swift? So is it 2,000$


----------



## Silent Scone

lol you know it


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Mordor will definitely run your cards hot.
> 
> 4k ROG swift? So is it 2,000$


No its price will be "Not in stock"

BTW Asus is coming out with a 27" 2560x1440 16:9 120hz IPS panel too. Model number MG279Q


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 27inch is a good size, but the visible difference from 4k & 1440p at that size is negligible, at least to me. My last 3 monitors 1080, 1440, & 4k were all 27inch. There was a larger visible difference going from 1080 to 1440. Even bigger difference going from 60hz to 120hz, & TN to IPS.
> 
> Those 21:9 monitors are sexy!! Just need one curved, OLED, 4Kx2K, Gsync, & 120hz. Going to be a while for that.


I've went from 24" 1080p to 27" 1440p and it was amazing. I've looked at the mac 5k and other 4k screens and oddly it doesn't do it for me. Guess I have to wait till 8k before I'm willing to really upgrade if we don't have 4k 120hz panels by than.


----------



## Ithanul

I am so close to being able to play with my Titans. Just got to figure out where I packed off my OS disk...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> 34" ultra wide 2560x1080 LG 34UM67 FreeSync monitor
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2474392,00.asp


O my







. Me likes, me likes a lot. I am a sucker for a big screen like that. Got spoil on the 30" 2560 x 1600 Dell Ultrasharp I bought off of Baasha.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I am so close to being able to play with my Titans. Just got to figure out where I packed off my OS disk...
> 
> 
> 
> O my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Me likes, me likes a lot. I am a sucker for a big screen like that. Got spoil on the 30" 2560 x 1600 Dell Ultrasharp I bought off of Baasha.


Digging the tubing runs man... GG!

Also... there should be some tiny font on that picture that says "screen images simulated" lololol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Digging the tubing runs man... GG!
> 
> Also... there should be some tiny font on that picture that says "screen images simulated" lololol


Thank ya, was my first time going acrylic plus only my second go at water cooling.

Dang stinking CPU to radiator run took me three times.


----------



## Dyaems

This is slightly off-topic, but how do you guys measure 12v rail on the PSU while using the Titans or any graphics card? Are software monitoring programs like HWInfo64 accurate for that? I only know DMM+Paperclip method but that won't really help and I don't have those expensive hardware/hotbox reviewers use.

I'm really close to buy another Titan for SLI, but checking HWInfo64 while gaming, my 12v rail drops from 12.2v to 11.8v, sometimes 11.6v. It is still within spec assuming HWInfo64 is accurate, but if I add another Titan I'd also assume that the voltage drops out of spec and will cause shutdowns. My Titan is using the Skyn3t v2 vBios, no additional OC (but I have OC profiles), and downclocked to 1.13v but shows 1.00v if the Titan is on load if I recall correctly.

When I do stress testing with the processor, voltage stays above 12v, and I'm using a Seasonic X760.

I would intentionally kill my x760 since it is still under warranty, and the replacement for that is most likely a P760 but I wouldn't risk my Titans getting damaged as well


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> This is slightly off-topic, but how do you guys measure 12v rail on the PSU while using the Titans or any graphics card? Are software monitoring programs like HWInfo64 accurate for that? I only know DMM+Paperclip method but that won't really help and I don't have those expensive hardware/hotbox reviewers use.
> 
> I'm really close to buy another Titan for SLI, but checking HWInfo64 while gaming, my 12v rail drops from 12.2v to 11.8v, sometimes 11.6v. It is still within spec assuming HWInfo64 is accurate, but if I add another Titan I'd also assume that the voltage drops out of spec and will cause shutdowns. My Titan is using the Skyn3t v2 vBios, no additional OC (but I have OC profiles), and downclocked to 1.13v but shows 1.00v if the Titan is on load if I recall correctly.
> 
> When I do stress testing with the processor, voltage stays above 12v, and I'm using a Seasonic X760.
> 
> I would intentionally kill my x760 since it is still under warranty, and the replacement for that is most likely a P760 but I wouldn't risk my Titans getting damaged as well


I use AIDA64, HX750 12v was sitting at 11.8x. Now this new PSU 850 G2:



Same value as tested by Johnny reviews for 850 G2. Some said software would be not accurate, I would agree but very close.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> This is slightly off-topic, but how do you guys measure 12v rail on the PSU while using the Titans or any graphics card? Are software monitoring programs like HWInfo64 accurate for that? I only know DMM+Paperclip method but that won't really help and I don't have those expensive hardware/hotbox reviewers use.
> I'm really close to buy another Titan for SLI, but checking HWInfo64 while gaming, my 12v rail drops from 12.2v to 11.8v, sometimes 11.6v. It is still within spec assuming HWInfo64 is accurate, but if I add another Titan I'd also assume that the voltage drops out of spec and will cause shutdowns. My Titan is using the Skyn3t v2 vBios, no additional OC (but I have OC profiles), and downclocked to 1.13v but shows 1.00v if the Titan is on load if I recall correctly.
> When I do stress testing with the processor, voltage stays above 12v, and I'm using a Seasonic X760.
> I would intentionally kill my x760 since it is still under warranty, and the replacement for that is most likely a P760 but I wouldn't risk my Titans getting damaged as well


300W x2 = 600W (2 Titans with mild OC) + rest of system (CPU, motherboard, fans, hard drives etc = 130/150W : Your X760 will be on the edge and will not cut it for more, i had shutdowns with my 1200W Silverstone with heavy OC (+1,40V and +150% Power Limit on my Titan SLI RIG)









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 300W x2 = 600W (2 Titans with mild OC) + rest of system (CPU, motherboard, fans, hard drives etc = 130/150W : Your X760 will be on the edge and will not cut it for more, i had shutdowns with my 1200W Silverstone with heavy OC (+1,40V and +150% Power Limit on my Titan SLI RIG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


I know (and already asked people before here) that I can fit 2 Titans with my PSU, just worried if the voltage drops too low and it will cause shutdowns since adding another 300w GPU will most likely drop the 12v rail further, and I'd assume that it will be out of spec.

And I can only do 2 cards only since I'm using an mATX board









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I use AIDA64, HX750 12v was sitting at 11.8x. Now this new PSU 850 G2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same value as tested by Johnny reviews for 850 G2. Some said software would be not accurate, I would agree but very close.


Thanks, will try AIDA64 to double check if it will get the same reading with HWInfo64. My X760 is nearing 3 years old, so that could be the reason the voltage is "loose" or something when a load is put up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I know (and already asked people before here) that I can fit 2 Titans with my PSU, just worried if the voltage drops too low and it will cause shutdowns since adding another 300w GPU will most likely drop the 12v rail further, and I'd assume that it will be out of spec.
> 
> And I can only do 2 cards only since I'm using an mATX board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will try AIDA64 to double check if it will get the same reading with HWInfo64. My X760 is nearing 3 years old, so that could be the reason the voltage is "loose" or something when a load is put up.


yes, you CAN do it, just with no OCs really. stock bios would likely be all it could handle

probably gave you the same answer last time.

I ran my 2x titans off of a 760HX for the first fwe months.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I know (and already asked people before here) that I can fit 2 Titans with my PSU, just worried if the voltage drops too low and it will cause shutdowns since adding another 300w GPU will most likely drop the 12v rail further, and I'd assume that it will be out of spec.
> 
> And I can only do 2 cards only since I'm using an mATX board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will try AIDA64 to double check if it will get the same reading with HWInfo64. My X760 is nearing 3 years old, so that could be the reason the voltage is "loose" or something when a load is put up.


No, it wont drop voltage, those variations you see are normal; your biggest worry will be the PSU being close to the max amperage output for long periods of time!




Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No, it wont drop voltage, those variations you see are normal; your biggest worry will be the PSU being close to the max amperage output for long periods of time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks again,

Basing on the Johnnyguru's image, does that mean I would still get voltage ranging from 11.6v to 12.2v if I add another Titan?

I'm aware that it would be at max capacity if I add another Titan, and I would probably get an 850w PSU the next time I replace my PSU!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Basing on the Johnnyguru's image, does that mean *I would still get voltage ranging from 11.6v to 12.2v if I add another Titan*?
> 
> I'm aware that it would be at max capacity if I add another Titan, and I would probably get an 850w PSU the next time I replace my PSU!


Yes, Seasonic knows its business!







Think bigger in PSU department!








EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2, IMO an excelent PSU, right @skupples Skupp?


----------



## Dyaems

Supernova G2 is not available in our country, only Superflower Leadex. But the RMA proceedure for Superflower here is kind of unknown, compared to Seasonic where they just replace it right off the bat and sometimes they upgrade it as well!

Also, G2/Leadex is long, I doubt I can fit it inside my case


----------



## fcman

Where would be a good place to pick up another titan for a decent price?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Supernova G2 is not available in our country, only Superflower Leadex. But the RMA proceedure for Superflower here is kind of unknown, compared to Seasonic where they just replace it right off the bat and sometimes they upgrade it as well!
> 
> Also, G2/Leadex is long, I doubt I can fit it inside my case


That's a bummer about the SuperFlower RMA procedure because I have a Kingwin PSU that is based on a design of theirs and it's fantastic. Do you have any other choices other than Seasonic in your area? Not that they are bad units at all, I've used 3 PSU's from them over the years (X650, X850, X1250) without any issues with single/SLI setups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Where would be a good place to pick up another titan for a decent price?


Ebay? Craigslist possibly, on here, [H], EVGA.com, or me lol








. I still have my Vanilla Titan in my drawer, and I wouldn't mind more accessories for my Sig rifle







. PM if you want


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Supernova G2 is not available in our country, only Superflower Leadex. But the RMA proceedure for Superflower here is kind of unknown, compared to Seasonic where they just replace it right off the bat and sometimes they upgrade it as well!
> 
> Also, G2/Leadex is long, I doubt I can fit it inside my case


when you upgrade and locally you have seasonic, then go with a ~1300 w model. Will give you peace of mind and seasonic are in general very good PSUs


----------



## Dyaems

Maybe I'd just get 860w, and if money permits, a 1050w for my peace of mind







1250w is too much!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Panther Al

I had no problems running a 3820 and two Titans on a 860w PSU: Then agian, I never went crazy and OC'd to any great degree with a couple of exceptions of cards I killed. Even then, didn't have a huge issue with power.


----------



## skupples

Right, the wattage straw really spikes when you start swapping to custom BIOS and cranking those clocks.

I ran my 5.0 3570K & two titans ~1100 MHz from 860. Was probably on the verge of its max delivery, but it held fine. Still have that crappy HX, it's in my server.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Maybe I'd just get 860w, and if money permits, a 1050w for my peace of mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1250w is too much!
> 
> Thanks guys!


You should be fine with the 860W model with SLI Titans (if that's what you have, only see 1 Titan in sig) and the rest of your setup. So long as you are not pumping high volts into each GPU I can't see you having issues with it. But altering the BIOS/increasing voltage a lot will make things pick up and require more amps.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Maybe I'd just get 860w, and if money permits, a 1050w for my peace of mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1250w is too much!
> 
> Thanks guys!


Here mate this might be helpful:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/21190#post_21569549

As other said a 860w PSU will do fine with cards in stock.


----------



## supermi

What is this stock you speak of?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Lol. Default clocks I mean.









How's going mate? What about that chiller is going well?


----------



## supermi

Default clocks?
Please explain this foreign concept?

Haha haha

Chiller was scraped due to size issues, have a SS phase on CPU so fun playing bf4 at -50c in the evap. Titans are water cooled but they are doing well









What have you been up to? Any fun projects or anything of interest?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Finishing this:







But will only work on it again in February since I am on vacations right now. My two titties are there with blocks I got from JPMboy to replace my acetal/copper ones that now are in two 780 in two other rigs.







mate


----------



## Rei86

So white....so so white...

Very neat internals man, props to the time you must've had to spent bending thos tubes, cutting and measuring.


----------



## VSG

Lol your two titties


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Lol your two titties


Think about it... Cost as much as a pair of the other type, looks as nice as the others, give you pleasure, are multi-functional and very demanding: voila, two titties









good thing my wife don't read OCN otherwise


















Thks Rei







And VSG soon pictures of it with pastel grey with aurora booster


----------



## VSG

Now that you say it like that...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Finishing this:


Gorgeous build!!


----------



## CryptiK

I love how epic boobs cross race and language barriers so easily. **** yeah titties


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> interested in 2 x blocks full titan se nickel + backplates?
> thats weird, im glad I don't have FC4 as it was hard enough getting stable clocks on crysis3.. I don't think a game can stress it as much as cry3 must be a broken FC4


Are you saying you have 2 x EK full cover titan acetal+nickel blocks with backplates? What country you from?


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Ebay? Craigslist possibly, on here, [H], EVGA.com, or me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still have my Vanilla Titan in my drawer, and I wouldn't mind more accessories for my Sig rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . PM if you want


I'm not quite ready to buy since I'm closing on a house in 2 months, but probably will be looking to buy something soon after that, depending on any news about GM200 chips.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Haha, Gabe's build puts mine to absolute shame! It might be almost time to start planning a new build...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Haha, Gabe's build puts mine to absolute shame! It might be almost time to start planning a new build...


SMA8 reverse FTW mate







Amazing case really. Thanks Majin and Swolern


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> I'm not quite ready to buy since I'm closing on a house in 2 months, but probably will be looking to buy something soon after that, depending on any news about GM200 chips.


Given the change the market will experience in a few months it'll probably be for the best to wait. If my 780ti dies outside of warranty I may just use my Titan for who knows how long unless whatever is out really intrigues me.


----------



## CryptiK

When you use msi afterburner mod to unlock and set voltage up to 1.30v my cards are down-clocking but not under voltage back to idle voltage once I'm back on the desktop and have closed the 3D application. They're staying at the voltage I set in AB. This means I'll have to manually set a game profile etc, play, then when I'm done reset to default or they'll sit there at high voltage while only running at 324mhz at idle. Is this expected behaviour?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Given the change the market will experience in a few months it'll probably be for the best to wait. If my 780ti dies outside of warranty I may just use my Titan for who knows how long unless whatever is out really intrigues me.


your ti isn't even a year old







?

also can't wait for the new titan like everyone else..early March is what I will call to be announced


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> When you use msi afterburner mod to unlock and set voltage up to 1.30v my cards are down-clocking but not under voltage back to idle voltage once I'm back on the desktop and have closed the 3D application. They're staying at the voltage I set in AB. This means I'll have to manually set a game profile etc, play, then when I'm done reset to default or they'll sit there at high voltage while only running at 324mhz at idle. Is this expected behaviour?


Yes, completely typical.

MSI-AB does have a profile tab in the properties which allows the user to setup profiles, never used it, but it's supposed to allow automatic profile switching.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> When you use msi afterburner mod to unlock and set voltage up to 1.30v my cards are down-clocking but not under voltage back to idle voltage once I'm back on the desktop and have closed the 3D application. They're staying at the voltage I set in AB. This means I'll have to manually set a game profile etc, play, then when I'm done reset to default or they'll sit there at high voltage while only running at 324mhz at idle. Is this expected behaviour?


Not sure i fully understand your post but when you set your voltage to anything but auto in MSI AB, it will force that voltage regardless of activity (idle or under load). On my computer I have two profiles, one that is completely stock clocks/voltage (with voltage set to auto) that I enable as soon as I'm done playing.

In your case since you're only running at 1.3v, you can let MSI AB switch profiles automatically, just assign 3D to your overclocked profile and 2D to your stock profile. That way you will downclock and get lower voltage when idle.


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! Me too! I will hang on to my triple VG28HE for now even with those 40/48" 4K TV's "calling" me from out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can solder it if you have the skill, if not get someone with the expertise to do it and you will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the advice. I got that soldered and it's working again.








That was almost a severe bummer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Yap! Me too! I will hang on to my triple VG28HE for now even with those 40/48" 4K TV's "calling" me from out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can solder it if you have the skill, if not get someone with the expertise to do it and you will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Thanks for the assurance. I did get that soldered and it works perfectly now. I don't know how it came loose to begin with. Any speculation about that? I do run high voltage, sometimes 1.35v. But I keep it liquid cooled, temps rarely get above 60c.


----------



## Petnax

My voltage is not stable... always throttle around v1.400-1.450 However, i only noticed this instability in game (playing BF4 only).

Is there a reason for that?



AB
settings:


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> My voltage is not stable... always throttle around v1.400-1.450 However, i only noticed this instability in game (playing BF4 only).
> 
> Is there a reason for that?
> settings:


Do you have LLC enabled? If so that is normal vDroop, not throttling.

Do your core clocks drop also?

And that is some very high power limits. At those clocks my Titan only needs 180% power limits.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Do you have LLC enabled? If so that is normal vDroop, not throttling.
> 
> Do your core clocks drop also?
> 
> And that is some very high power limits. At those clocks my Titan only needs 180% power limits.


Yes, LLC is enabled. The core clock is stable - the only voltage drops.

Is it better to keep LLC ON or OFF?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I got that soldered and it's working again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was almost a severe bummer.
> Thanks for the assurance. I did get that soldered and it works perfectly now. I don't know how it came loose to begin with. Any speculation about that? I do run high voltage, sometimes 1.35v. But I keep it liquid cooled, temps rarely get above 60c.


Read a snip of one of my articles:
Quote:


> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Yes, LLC is enabled. The core clock is stable - the only voltage drops.
> Is it better to keep LLC ON or OFF?


Same as above:
Quote:


> _"...that the *power spikes overshoot* with LLC at 100% (return code "00") is actually higher than with LLC at default!
> Ohms law states that *Current = Volts/Resistance*. It is resistance which generates the heat which we should be primarily afraid of. Providing 300W of power is better done on a higher voltage as this requires less current which means less resistance and therefore heat. If you lower the voltage you set then current will drop with it and vice versa as *V=IR*. The resistance is a material "constant" (it will vary with temperature) so you cant decrease the voltage and increase the current simultaneously.
> What i am saying is *leave LLC at default and up the voltage, while having the card as cold as possible!"*_


Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Yes, LLC is enabled. The core clock is stable - the only voltage drops.
> 
> Is it better to keep LLC ON or OFF?


No LLC enabled is more stable in most cases, its recommended to leave it on. But ya, thats why your voltage is dropping, its called vDroop, an effect of LLC(Load Line Calibration) and its normal. As long as your core clock is not throttling than its not effecting your GPU performance.

But i would try to drop your power limits, you are just throwing extra unneeded watts to the card(equals more heat). Keep dropping your power limits by 10% until you start to see your core clocks throttle. Then increase them back up 10% to the point of no clock throttling.

Also that is a lot of voltage for 24/7 use. Make sure you know the risks and/or have a good warranty.

*Edit:*
Just saw the pro is here! Sup Ed, TooShort, and Mike.


----------



## Mr iggy

I've been looking the Asus RoG SWIFT PG27AQ 4K IPS G-SYNC Gaming Monitor and I'm really tempted I'm just wondering if my two Titan Blacks can run 4k and does G- sync make a difference?


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr iggy*
> 
> I've been looking the Asus RoG SWIFT PG27AQ 4K IPS G-SYNC Gaming Monitor and I'm really tempted I'm just wondering if my two Titan Blacks can run 4k and does G- sync make a difference?


I've got two regular Titans, OC'd. They run most games in 4K, maybe not all maxed out and not all at 60 fps. But for the most part you'll be fine with two blacks. I have a 4k monitor, not g sync. So even if it's not perfect, you'll still have the 4k monitor for future upgrades. Although, personally, I would just get a 2560x1440 144 hz monitor instead and use DSR to improve image quality. That's what I would do if I could do it over again.


----------



## Mr iggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> I've got two regular Titans, OC'd. They run most games in 4K, maybe not all maxed out and not all at 60 fps. But for the most part you'll be fine with two blacks. I have a 4k monitor, not g sync. So even if it's not perfect, you'll still have the 4k monitor for future upgrades. Although, personally, I would just get a 2560x1440 144 hz monitor instead and use DSR to improve image quality. That's what I would do if I could do it over again.


That's what I'll go with 1440p I go!


----------



## Swolern

It has been hard to find a good upgrade to my Qnix 1440p 120hz PLS monitor, colors on it are just gorgeous and they have so much depth & pop. Tried out the Acer 28in 4k, it just wasn't for me. Btw Mr Iggy I was running 50-65fps in BF4 with Ultra settings & FXAA @ 4k with one Titan @ 1300mhz. So 2 Blacks will do great @ 4k. But current 4k is limited to 60hz and that's just too slow for me. And TN panels just sucks after using IPS/PLS.

Current top contender for my next upgrade is the upcoming Acer 2560x1440 IPS, 144hz + ULMB(Lightboost) + Gsync. The first panel with all of those features included. http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-worlds-first-144hz-ips-monitor-unveiled


----------



## Mr iggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> It has been hard to find a good upgrade to my Qnix 1440p 120hz PLS monitor, colors on it are just gorgeous and they have so much depth & pop. Tried out the Acer 28in 4k, it just wasn't for me. Btw Mr Iggy I was running 50-65fps in BF4 with Ultra settings & FXAA @ 4k with one Titan @ 1300mhz. So 2 Blacks will do great @ 4k. But current 4k is limited to 60hz and that's just too slow for me. And TN panels just sucks after using IPS/PLS.
> 
> Current top contender for my next upgrade is the upcoming Acer 2560x1440 IPS, 144hz + ULMB(Lightboost) + Gsync. The first panel with all of those features included. http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-worlds-first-144hz-ips-monitor-unveiled


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> It has been hard to find a good upgrade to my Qnix 1440p 120hz PLS monitor, colors on it are just gorgeous and they have so much depth & pop. Tried out the Acer 28in 4k, it just wasn't for me. Btw Mr Iggy I was running 50-65fps in BF4 with Ultra settings & FXAA @ 4k with one Titan @ 1300mhz. So 2 Blacks will do great @ 4k. But current 4k is limited to 60hz and that's just too slow for me. And TN panels just sucks after using IPS/PLS.
> 
> Current top contender for my next upgrade is the upcoming Acer 2560x1440 IPS, 144hz + ULMB(Lightboost) + Gsync. The first panel with all of those features included. http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-g-sync-worlds-first-144hz-ips-monitor-unveiled


That Acer is the one on my sights too (XB270HU ). When it should be available? Any news?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> That Acer is the one on my sights too (XB270HU ). When it should be available? Any news?


Very very soon!!!!









Via Nvidia:
Quote:


> The only question that remains then, is "when can I buy one?!" The answer: February. Keep an eye on e-tailer websites in the meantime, though; when the XB270HU goes up for pre-order later this month it's sure to sell out fast.


If the price is not too crazy im going to pre-order. Im hoping $699.


----------



## skupples

the ACER is on my list as well, though i just dumped 3K into the market, so the money for the ACER just diverted into retirement savings..

26 years old, saving for retirement, what is this. 1959?!


----------



## Panther Al

Nah... just smarter than most.

Wish I started back then.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the ACER is on my list as well, though i just dumped 3K into the market, so the money for the ACER just diverted into retirement savings..
> 
> 26 years old, saving for retirement, what is this. 1959?!


Nothing wrong with that. I been saving since I was 18. My Dad beat it into my head at a early age to save for retirement. Yet I still manage to have some fun goodies on occasion to play with.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that. I been saving since I was 18. My Dad beat it into my head at a early age to save for retirement. Yet I still manage to have some fun goodies on occasion to play with.


yeah... my father had to take care of his mother & stepfather due to their not properly saving for retirement, so it was beaten into me at a very young age as well.

My company is going public next week, so I diverted some cash into the IPO. The full time employees are getting $4,000 worth for "free"(they haven't been evaluated for raises in 3 years, so not quite free) but I'm not truly full time, so I asked one of the execs to buy some for me.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys don't really ask for help much...

For those that water cooler their titans seems that I have a problem with water being tossed I to my system. Seems monitors won't turn on and could use some "clear minded help".

Appreciate If you could check my other post and help...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1535525/help-computer-4-monitors-dead-due-to-water-damage-help-fixing#post_23397143


----------



## Ithanul

Finally got my main rig going for the moment. Now to have fun with the Titans at last. Not sure what consider good temp indicator, but at the moment on stock clock while idle my first Titan showing 24C. Just need to find my other PSU cables to hook up the 2nd Titan though.


----------



## CryptiK

Nice one. Stock idle depends on ambient but it sounds rational. See what temps full load brings. Are they in slots 1 and 3 so they both can draw clear air?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> Nice one. Stock idle depends on ambient but it sounds rational. See what temps full load brings. Are they in slots 1 and 3 so they both can draw clear air?


Both have full water cool blocks on them. CPU temps holding around 25-30C, and the water temp been holding aroud 24-25C. Once I get the 2nd Titan hooked up it probably raise it a bit. Hopefully not much though.

Can't wait to test and see how the loop does. My first time having GPUs water cooled.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Both have full water cool blocks on them. CPU temps holding around 25-30C, and the water temp been holding aroud 24-25C. Once I get the 2nd Titan hooked up it probably raise it a bit. Hopefully not much though.
> 
> Can't wait to test and see how the loop does. My first time having GPUs water cooled.


Nice!! Those Titans will love that water!! Huge performance gains!!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nice!! Those Titans will love that water!! Huge performance gains!!


Indeed. Had my first one for a good few months on air at stock. And I was already impress with what it could do. Now I can't wait to really push two of them while cooled under water.


----------



## Rei86

thinking about ditching the 980s for some Titan's oddly.

Gonna test out the 980 Classifieds that I couldn't unload and see how much better or worse they are than the STRIX I have now stock for stock and see what to do from there.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> thinking about ditching the 980s for some Titan's oddly.
> 
> Gonna test out the 980 Classifieds that I couldn't unload and see how much better or worse they are than the STRIX I have now stock for stock and see what to do from there.


Depends on your resolution. The 980s still rules with 1080p and 1440(some cases), but 4k and above the Titan still can hold its own(if on water).


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd never go back to 4K with 980s.


----------



## Swolern

I have been itching to get another Titan for SLI with 4K or 1440p 144hz. Only thing is Big Maxwell is just around the corner and we could be looking at some massive gains of 50-70%!!! (if rumors are true) And then we know how well Maxwell OCs + 384 bit bus. Its going to be huge!!


----------



## Silent Scone

my 980s do just fine at 1440p, but there are a couple of games that with ultra or uncompressed textures, you'll tip the frame buffer over.

Big Maxwell definitely needs more memory


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Depends on your resolution. The 980s still rules with 1080p and 1440(some cases), but 4k and above the Titan still can hold its own(if on water).


I just want them again to say I have them. I play at 1440p because i still can't get into the whole triple screen thing. I think its a mess and it annoys me more than anything. I also I like to play above 60Hz. So my Overlord is usually sitting at 120Hz when i game. And I like to play at the highest settings possible. So yeah next venture is is probably 4K at 120Hz and from what we've seen at CES this year, its gonna be sooner than later. Might start off with that Asus 4K GSync monitor when it pops up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd never go back to 4K with 980s.


Ate all that RAM?


----------



## Silent Scone

I had 4k with the 780Tis and it wasn't nearly enough with three of them. Titans are still king at 4k due to the frame buffer. An extra 1gb on the 980s isn't going to cut it









I've had 6 Titans in total since they launched in Feb of 2013 lol


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had 4k with the 780Tis and it wasn't nearly enough with three of them. Titans are still king at 4k due to the frame buffer. An extra 1gb on the 980s isn't going to cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 6 Titans in total since they launched in Feb of 2013 lol


Thats really funny I actually have gone through a few titans myself. I started with them about the same time as Skupples got on the forums. He definitely made his mark in this last year  Then Occam gave me his professional Port Wine help with a good air O/C. Personally I will only buy from EVGA from now on, I had a serious computer malfunction which a lot of people chimed in with which I really appreciate and EVGA said they would replace RMA them and my PSU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I have been itching to get another Titan for SLI with 4K or 1440p 144hz. Only thing is Big Maxwell is just around the corner and we could be looking at some massive gains of 50-70%!!! (if rumors are true) And then we know how well Maxwell OCs + 384 bit bus. Its going to be huge!!


Yeah this is my main issue here Swolern this stuff with my computer happened right before the launch of Maxwell and right before Skylake oh what to do...


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, I read about your catastrophically unlucky incident, nice of EVGA to chime in!


----------



## skupples

the GK110 chip itself is nearly bullet proof, so i'm guessing it's pretty easy (and cheap) to rebuilt & refurbish most returned/RMA units.


----------



## Ithanul

Ok. Finally got both Titans hooked up. Currently folding on them to see how hot they get while under water at stock clocks.
My current temps atm:

1st Titan: 38C
2nd Titan: 39C
4770K: 47-50C
Water Temp: 35C

Just want some thoughts on about the temps. I do plan to start playing around with overclocking them once I am sure that 2nd Titan is good.


----------



## CryptiK

They're brilliant, quite low temps. What rads are you using and what is your ambient temperature? My 3 Titans after gaming for 3+ hours last night in ~30*C ambient temps were ~50*c and the cpu (4960X @ 4.5Ghz) was ~60*c. That's with 2 x 480mm rads - things were getting toasty!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok. Finally got both Titans hooked up. Currently folding on them to see how hot they get while under water at stock clocks.
> My current temps atm:
> 
> 1st Titan: 38C
> 2nd Titan: 39C
> 4770K: 47-50C
> Water Temp: 35C
> 
> Just want some thoughts on about the temps. I do plan to start playing around with overclocking them once I am sure that 2nd Titan is good.


sounds about right... ambients are ~80F?


----------



## CryptiK

27*c ambient with a 39*c full load GPU temp? Not unless he's cooling the water or has massive rad surface area!
I'm still getting used to my new build but for my full load card temps to be at ~42*c (I have 3 Titans too remember) my ambient needs to be closer to 20*c which Id be guessing his ambient is close to.


----------



## skupples

my ambients are normally 75-80, and I sit around those temps, though it would be more accurate to state they've come down to those temps since tossing in the 4930k, & ditching the 3930k.

I only really break 40C on GPUs above 1250mhz.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> They're brilliant, quite low temps. What rads are you using and what is your ambient temperature? My 3 Titans after gaming for 3+ hours last night in ~30*C ambient temps were ~50*c and the cpu (4960X @ 4.5Ghz) was ~60*c. That's with 2 x 480mm rads - things were getting toasty!


Currently only got HWLab 360 Black Ice and a Phyoba 200. Yet to even get enough fans to do push/pull yet. Right now only pushing air threw the rads. I don't even have the fans going max out.
Did not have my temp sensor for the air up. But currently now its at 74F near the case. Of course my water temp has drop down now. Currently at 30C with the water temps. Only one GPU got a load now though on it, and that one sitting at 34C. CPU drop down to 41-44C still at load.

Really can't wait to get more fans then if this a good sign on temps. Plus get two more rads and more fans to setup my pedestal to add on to the main case.


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> my ambients are normally 75-80, and I sit around those temps, though it would be more accurate to state they've come down to those temps since tossing in the 4930k, & ditching the 3930k.
> 
> I only really break 40C on GPUs above 1250mhz.


That's still very good, you do have 4 x 480's though, twice what I have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Currently only got HWLab 360 Black Ice and a Phyoba 200. Yet to even get enough fans to do push/pull yet. Right now only pushing air threw the rads. I don't even have the fans going max out.
> Did not have my temp sensor for the air up. But currently now its at 74F near the case. Of course my water temp has drop down now. Currently at 30C with the water temps. Only one GPU got a load now though on it, and that one sitting at 34C. CPU drop down to 41-44C still at load.
> 
> Really can't wait to get more fans then if this a good sign on temps. Plus get two more rads and more fans to setup my pedestal to add on to the main case.


Yes it will be interesting to see what the CPU and GPU's stabilize at when all are loaded.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> That's still very good, you do have 4 x 480's though, twice what I have.
> Yes it will be interesting to see what the CPU and GPU's stabilize at when all are loaded.


yeah... and I still don't think I've hit the true point of redundancy. Definitely into diminishing returns though.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had 4k with the 780Tis and it wasn't nearly enough with three of them. Titans are still king at 4k due to the frame buffer. An extra 1gb on the 980s isn't going to cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 6 Titans in total since they launched in Feb of 2013 lol


The GTX 690 was my 'gateway drug' to expensive GPUs.

I've had a total of four Titan's since release and I wish I didn't sell them off.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, I read about your catastrophically unlucky incident, nice of EVGA to chime in!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the GK110 chip itself is nearly bullet proof, so i'm guessing it's pretty easy (and cheap) to rebuilt & refurbish most returned/RMA units.


Yeah 100% EVGA really pulled through on the 1 single Titan and G2 1300. Never would have thought that, but now off to the other 2...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ok. Finally got both Titans hooked up. Currently folding on them to see how hot they get while under water at stock clocks.
> My current temps atm:
> 
> 1st Titan: 38C
> 2nd Titan: 39C
> 4770K: 47-50C
> Water Temp: 35C
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> They're brilliant, quite low temps. What rads are you using and what is your ambient temperature? My 3 Titans after gaming for 3+ hours last night in ~30*C ambient temps were ~50*c and the cpu (4960X @ 4.5Ghz) was ~60*c. That's with 2 x 480mm rads - things were getting toasty!


For me I think those temps are really good. But Isn't your CPu temp a bit high? My Xeon does not even get that high... wait my Xeon "didnt" and that was O/C to 4.67 ghz before my *incident*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> The GTX 690 was my 'gateway drug' to expensive GPUs.
> 
> I've had a total of four Titan's since release and I wish I didn't sell them off.


Funny you say that, since thats how I got started. I ended up selling it, then later on getting a Titan.

really wish the Titan2 was out. I am considering going 4k or another Surround solution and the problem is nothing can really power 3/4/5 way Surround 4k. Then there is no good IPS gaming 4k panel. Such decisions as to what I should get


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> For me I think those temps are really good. But Isn't your CPu temp a bit high? My Xeon does not even get that high... wait my Xeon "didnt" and that was O/C to 4.67 ghz before my *incident*


It is a Ivy Bridge. It could of been worse with temps if I had not delid the chip. Maybe next year or so I can save up enough to get me a nice six or eight core CPU where I don't have to delid.


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> For me I think those temps are really good. But Isn't your CPu temp a bit high? My Xeon does not even get that high... wait my Xeon "didnt" and that was O/C to 4.67 ghz before my *incident*
> Funny you say that, since thats how I got started. I ended up selling it, then later on getting a Titan.


Well usually the CPU @ 4.5GHz is around 50*C and the cards about 45*C after hours of gaming in 22-24*C ambient temps. I was in a shut room, zero airflow and 30-32*C ambient temps so considering I only run fans at ~1200rpm and now have 3 titans dumping heat into the loop in addition to the CPU and mobo, I think that was pretty much worst case scenario and understandable if you run the numbers of how much heat load rads can dissipate at given fan speeds.


----------



## CryptiK

Get ready to sell your titans

http://wccftech.com/quadro-m6000-flagship-professional-gpu-spotted-gm200-finally/


----------



## Silent Scone

For a Quadro? Few months left to wait I'm afraid


----------



## skupples

Meh. Almost Double the cores of a 980 for the full die, but Nvidia has ZERO reason to releas that kind of power to the consumer market at this time. Hell they have no reason to releas anything more powerful than 980 until we see AMDs next card, even then, they will probably counter with a 2500 core product, then finally the full die at the very end of maxwell.
Also still 28NM and no HBM = no thanks.

I'll probably be one of the last people to leave club Titan.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh. Almost Double the cores of a 980 for the full die, but Nvidia has ZERO reason to releas that kind of power to the consumer market at this time. Hell they have no reason to releas anything more powerful than 980 until we see AMDs next card, even then, they will probably counter with a 2500 core product, then finally the full die at the very end of maxwell.
> Also still 28NM and no HBM = no thanks.


20nm is just not happening at all, I doubt mainstream GM200 will be full die tbh


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 20nm is just not happening at all, I doubt mainstream GM200 will be full die tbh


oh I'm well aware. I've been trying to tell people that the jump will be straight to "16nm" (20nm w/ finfet) for almost a year now.

NV's next step, for desktop, will be 16nm...

20nm, at least from TSMC, without FinFet will never be capable of producing these monolithic dies in any sort of profitable nature.

either way, I stated long ago, even when everyone thought maxwell would be the miracle chip (20nm, stacked DRAM, denver cores, thanks WCCFTech!) that I would be waiting for big boy Pascal. I also stated I would need to replace my 60hz 1080P panels before jumping to new flagships. DX12 should be on the market by the time Pascal comes around, which should give us a better idea of the future of multi-GPU use, scaling, and efficiency.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Meh. Almost Double the cores of a 980 for the full die, but Nvidia has ZERO reason to releas that kind of power to the consumer market at this time. Hell they have no reason to releas anything more powerful than 980 until we see AMDs next card, even then, they will probably counter with a 2500 core product, then finally the full die at the very end of maxwell.
> Also still 28NM and no HBM = no thanks.
> 
> I'll probably be one of the last people to leave club Titan.


Nah, not one of the last ones... wanna a bet...lol


----------



## spiderxjz82

I think this PSU is good enough to run two overclocked Titans (1.3V @ 125% power target ~ 1300MHz) right?

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-311-SV

Seems to have 100A on the 12V rail, current PSU has been just about managing at 87A.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I think this PSU is good enough to run two overclocked Titans (1.3V @ 125% power target ~ 1300MHz) right?
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-311-SV
> 
> Seems to have 100A on the 12V rail, current PSU has been just about managing at 87A.


should be more than enough.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> That's still very good, you do have 4 x 480's though, twice what I have.
> Yes it will be interesting to see what the CPU and GPU's stabilize at when all are loaded.


It works fine as long as you don't reuse the same air over radiators. I've got even less, though all 840mm is pushing out of the case. The highest I've seen is 45-50C on the GPUs in a somewhat warm room. The CPU will hit 65C under moderate load at those temperatures. Not the best temperatures in the world, but it gets the job done. My next build will be a CaseLabs so I can fit a lot more rad.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys. Need some advice here.

I'm playing Far Cry 4 with my GPU overclocked to 1202MHz. I never heat the 80c thermal limit. I have my 3770K overclocked to 4.4GHz. And yet, my GPU usage doesn't stay pegged at 99% even when I'm not getting 60FPS. Sometimes the FPS stays stuck at 30 and usage hovers around 50%.

How can I ensure maximum GPU usage at all times?

P.S. I'm playing with vSync mode 'Normal' and Triple Buffering enabled, in case these settings were responsible.

Thank you.


----------



## skupples

most likely because the game loves to peg CPU core #3 to 99%, which introduces a bottleneck.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys. Need some advice here.
> 
> I'm playing Far Cry 4 with my GPU overclocked to 1202MHz. I never heat the 80c thermal limit. I have my 3770K overclocked to 4.4GHz. And yet, my GPU usage doesn't stay pegged at 99% even when I'm not getting 60FPS. Sometimes the FPS stays stuck at 30 and usage hovers around 50%.
> 
> How can I ensure maximum GPU usage at all times?
> 
> P.S. I'm playing with vSync mode 'Normal' and Triple Buffering enabled, in case these settings were responsible.
> 
> Thank you.


Is this @ 1440p?

Reinstall drivers, use Adaptive Vsync, OC cpu


----------



## dpoverlord

Has anyone noticed that evga does not list the TITAN at all on their website anymore? Not sure if it's a glitch but on my phone nothing shows up.


----------



## skupples

Ancient. Discontinued before maxwell released. They don't even show titan black?


----------



## Creator

This club obviously bought all the Titans.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> This club obviously bought all the Titans.


Szeged did


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Has anyone noticed that evga does not list the TITAN at all on their website anymore? Not sure if it's a glitch but on my phone nothing shows up.


Not a glitch, they cleared out their stock so whats the point in listing a discontinued product?


----------



## skupples

driver support will probably stop, very soon. Hell, they'll probably nerf them.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> driver support will probably stop, very soon. Hell, they'll probably nerf them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> driver support will probably stop, very soon. Hell, they'll probably nerf them.


How else would they get us to buy their new GPUs?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> How else would they get us to buy their new GPUs?


By actually releasing something with a 25%+ performance upgrade.

GM200 is just around the corner for the enterprise market, but consumers won't see it until AMD counters baby maxwell.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> By actually releasing something with a 25%+ performance upgrade.
> 
> GM200 is just around the corner for the enterprise market, but consumers won't see it until AMD counters baby maxwell.


I want a 50% boost or go home.









Don't really need 12GB. But I have a feeling Nvidia is going to slow play it just like the Titan/780/Ti series. They made a ton of cash on those releases. Nvidia marketing department was vacationing for 6 months straight after that one.

If they release another $1k card I don't think they will sell as much as Titan vanilla did. A lot of buyers remorse when the 780 released a couple short months later. The later developed Voltage unlock is the only thing that saved us.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> By actually releasing something with a 25%+ performance upgrade.
> 
> GM200 is just around the corner for the enterprise market, but consumers won't see it until AMD counters baby maxwell.


Yea, they def need to release something worthwile. Extra breadcrumbs aren't gonna cut it for me.


----------



## spiderxjz82

If this new PSU doesn't solve my GPU issues, I don't know what I'm going to do....

There are no decent GPUs worthwhile of changing yet.


----------



## carlhil2

Can't wait for Titan2 to drop, preparing for that day by returning my 980 Classifieds back to the Egg before the end of this month, my refund will pay for big Maxwell with waterblock...


----------



## skupples

Well then let's hope AMD Has an ace to drop, and soon, or titan 2 stays shelved.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Can't wait for Titan2 to drop, preparing for that day by returning my 980 Classifieds back to the Egg before the end of this month, my refund will pay for big Maxwell with waterblock...


All three of my Ref 980s will be getting sold with full copper actel the day something is solid


----------



## Baasha

What is the hypothetical release date of the GM200 "Titan" again?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> What is the hypothetical release date of the GM200 "Titan" again?


Basically, see what Info AMD are releasing regarding the 380x, and when you've established a rough release date, add an additional 1 to 2 months on top of this. You should land at a relatively close date


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> driver support will probably stop, very soon. Hell, they'll probably nerf them.


you really think they'll do that to the Kepler cards like they did to the Fermi?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> What is the hypothetical release date of the GM200 "Titan" again?


Well you have EVGA putting out the 980 Classified KINGPIN next month
You have rumors that AMDs R9-300 series will be out Q1 2015 but rumors so who knows

This time around nVidia looks like they'll wait for AMD to release a product and drop theirs right afterwards.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> you really think they'll do that to the Kepler cards like they did to the Fermi?
> Well you have EVGA putting out the 980 Classified KINGPIN next month
> You have rumors that AMDs R9-300 series will be out Q1 2015 but rumors so who knows
> 
> This time around nVidia looks like they'll wait for AMD to release a product and drop theirs right afterwards.


yes

no reason for NV to drop anything until AMD drops their next flagship, and even then, the first GM200 will probably be a cut with ~2500 cores, just a guess.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready to sell your titans
> 
> http://wccftech.com/quadro-m6000-flagship-professional-gpu-spotted-gm200-finally/


I'm still keeping mine, i have no issues running my current games.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks for your responses skupples and Swolern.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> most likely because the game loves to peg CPU core #3 to 99%, which introduces a bottleneck.


Is there any workaround to this problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Is this @ 1440p?
> 
> Reinstall drivers, use Adaptive Vsync, OC cpu


No, I'm playing at 1080p.

I'm off to update to 347.09 drivers as soon as I'm done posting this.

As for Adaptive vSync, could you please tell me the perfect combination of settings for using it? Should I keep in-game vSync and Triple Buffering on or off? And which Adaptive vSync option should I choose from the ones available in Nvidia CP? Do I need to tinker with any other setting in NVCP other than Adaptive vSync itself?

I don't think OCing my CPU any more is an option. I can't OC it any further without increasing voltage and doing that outputs an amount of heat that my cooler can't handle. Which makes me wonder if I'm gonna have to upgrade my CPU before I can upgrade my GPU.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## CryptiK

http://www.techpowerup.com/209008/first-pcb-shots-of-geforce-gtx-titan-x-surface.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Great journalism there lol, look at the date as well. It's almost undoubtedly the M6000


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm still keeping mine, i have no issues running my current games.


Agree with that. Plus, they still great folding cards. Just had both of mine fold solid for a day. Them and the i7 pushed out 430k in points. Just need to get enough time off for a bit to start overclocking them though.


----------



## spiderxjz82

New PSU fixed my issues! Fantastic no need to decide what equal performance GPU I need to go to now!


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys buying an Asus rampage V BLACK EDITION w/ a 5930K any recs you can give for air coolers and ram if you have it with your titans here?
Looking at
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/macho120_reva.html?panel=1

Then deciding on ram just want to make sure the titans are happy.


----------



## VSG

There's no Rampage V Black Edition out now btw.

The choice of cooler and RAM won't affect the Titan unless the CPU ends up being a bottleneck.


----------



## Neb9

Anything over a 400mhz vram OC and I get crashes, where as some people do 600mhz (to a graphics card with a 3500mhz vram base clock) it works fine. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Anything over a 400mhz vram OC and I get crashes, where as some people do 600mhz (to a graphics card with a 3500mhz vram base clock) it works fine. What am I doing wrong?


using Skyn3t V2 helped a ton, when it came to my memory clocks, but the reality is this.

Memory overclocks are nigh useless until you start running 3+ screens in surround. Core Core Core Core Core, then and only then, memory.

it might make some difference @ 4K, but even then, core will more more of a difference.


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> using Skyn3t V2 helped a ton, when it came to my memory clocks, but the reality is this.
> 
> Memory overclocks are nigh useless until you start running 3+ screens in surround. Core Core Core Core Core, then and only then, memory.


I have maxed out my core overclock at 1.212V (maximum) +300.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> I have maxed out my core overclock at 1.212V (maximum) +300.


you're running +300 on core w/ 1.212V? So you're running ~1300mhz @ 1.212V? On a Vanilla Titan, or Titan Black?!


----------



## Neb9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you're running +300 on core w/ 1.212V? So you're running ~1300mhz @ 1.212V? On a Vanilla Titan, or Titan Black?!


Titan black.

I have to lower it to +250 to avoid occasional artifacts for farcry 4 but everything else is fine.


----------



## Silent Scone

Meh my Blacks used to run 1300 core (over three) fairly reliably with 1.212v

Core scaling pretty much on par with 780Ti obviously


----------



## spiderxjz82

Mine can only just manage around 1250 at 1.3V core! Vanilla titans.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Mine can only just manage around 1250 at 1.3V core! Vanilla titans.


Much older silicon. Better yields by the time 780Ti hit the shelves along with improved power circuitry.

One of my launch 780Ti reference cards once on water could hit 1400 core @ 1.212v for bench runs. Sadly Maxwell doesn't scale nearly as well with lower temps as Kepler does


----------



## skupples

Yup. 1300 MHz @1.212v is basically standard for 110B.


----------



## Agent-A01

Anyone want to get rid of a titan for a good price?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Anyone want to get rid of a titan for a good price?


(Daydreams of the devil went down to georgia with a golden titan) Your name wouldnt be johhny ?


----------



## Swolern

My last Titan just sold on EBay for $750.







I will miss her. But I have to make room for the new upcoming beauty, her younger sister.

It was an amazing run guys!!


----------



## remmer29

Are there any new bios from skyn3t to titan black for the last 2-4 month?
For somebody who interested in OC titan black I have this result.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3245773
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3148516


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Are there any new bios from skyn3t to titan black for the last 2-4 month?
> For somebody who interested in OC titan black I have this result.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3245773
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3148516


Just the one in @OccamRazor's sig.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> My last Titan just sold on EBay for $750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will miss her. But I have to make room for the new upcoming beauty, her younger sister.


I kind of do hope Titan-X does come in at $1350, because I'm not planning to upgrade to the Maxwell generation, and such as high price would mean that Titan resale value would hold steady for a good bit longer. The compute market is willing to overpay a bit when the alternative is $3000-5000 Quadros or Teslas. And Titans can overclock running DP as well, so actually a Titan can offer a good bit better performance than the professional parts.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think I'm just going to stick it out with my Titans for a looooooooooong time. Don't really have the disposable income anymore to get the new Titans (plus all the ancillaries like new blocks etc) and my system honestly is still capable of hanging in the top half of the benching categories even though my cards are almost two years old now...

EDIT - Just as I was typing that I heard Tom (TTL) saying that DX12 will not be supported on Kepler. When DX12 becomes a big deal I guess I'll have no choice but to put together a new rig (though sadly it'll probably have to be a more reasonably priced build than Night Fury was when I put her together). I would love to grab a 5960X, 16GB of 2800MHz DDR4, a Rampage V Extreme, and two Titan X's to rebuild in my TJ-11 but I'll probably have to go with 1150 (or whatever the mainstream socket is at the time) and something 980-equivalent when I do build again but only when DX12 becomes a big deal...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think I'm just going to stick it out with my Titans for a looooooooooong time. Don't really have the disposable income anymore to get the new Titans (plus all the ancillaries like new blocks etc) and my system honestly is still capable of hanging in the top half of the benching categories even though my cards are almost two years old now...
> 
> *EDIT - Just as I was typing that I heard Tom (TTL) saying that DX12 will not be supported on Kepler. When DX12 becomes a big deal I guess I'll have no choice but to put together a new rig (though sadly it'll probably have to be a more reasonably priced build than Night Fury was when I put her together). I would love to grab a 5960X, 16GB of 2800MHz DDR4, a Rampage V Extreme, and two Titan X's to rebuild in my TJ-11 but I'll probably have to go with 1150 (or whatever the mainstream socket is at the time) and something 980-equivalent when I do build again but only when DX12 becomes a big deal.*..


That's a new development...

did TTL provide any sources for this?

MS originally stated that DX12 support would be extended to all DX11 cards, in some form...

either way, if it's the truth, i'll be riding until a full DX12 suppotring product hits the shelf. AKA, Pascal.

Also, Win10 isn't going to hit until the end of the year (Despite what the uninformed, on this matter, keep saying)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

He didn't providce a source. I was just sort of half listening to his GTX-960 review when I noticed him saying that DX12 was gonna be Maxwell-forward exclusive but I may have just heard it wrong? I can see hanging on to my Titans for YEARS if they support DX12...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> He didn't providce a source. I was just sort of half listening to his GTX-960 review when I noticed him saying that DX12 was gonna be Maxwell-forward exclusive but I may have just heard it wrong? I can see hanging on to my Titans for YEARS if they support DX12...


I would completely believe that, it's just that... That's the kind of thing that would be lighting the news section on fire, if MS released a definitive statement on it.

Why?

Because MS stated that a majority of modern GPUs (dx11 GPUs) would have support for DX12 at release. I didn't really expect "full" support, when they said this, but I did expect at least partial support.

BUT! in the past, API evolution = new GPUs required, so AMD & NV probably convinced MS, or even decided for themselves, that they wouldn't support it on a driver level, for older architecture.

I think Nvidia hates GK110 users, today, especially those of us that proved to them that they failed on locking down voltage...

wish I would'a bookmarked Manuel coming into this thread attempting to tell us we were suffering from placebo.

either way, this just reaffirms my original PASCAL OR BUST mind set.

rather work on my new saltwater fish tank addiction, or dump money into the stock market.


----------



## TheGovernment

I'm on the edge on this one. My titans have been great, IMO money well spent. If I do go some new ones, I may just wait for the EVGA copper's to come out and not deal with putting my own block on it.
1350$ is pretty crazy though, 2 cards can almost pay for my new blower, throttle body, injectors and BAP on my GT500.... 2 friggin videocards LOL


----------



## skupples

right, it's stupid.

I won't be buying on principle.

Nvidia needs to realize that a middle ground exists.

same cores, no / less DP, less money.

I'm sure it will come, but they want to pinch for every penny possible w/ these monolithic dies.


----------



## brootalperry

You know I don't see a whole lot of these in the wild. An original Titan that is. Actually I don't even see a lot of Titan Blacks either. Just Titan Zs going for $2,000+
I figured I'd look into to buying one used since they'd be at least a couple hundred bucks cheaper, but I haven't had much luck at all.

My guess is either not a whole lot of people bought them, or the people that did are still hanging on to them. Both sides I can understand, but I remain ever vigilant and hopeful.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I kind of do hope Titan-X does come in at $1350, because I'm not planning to upgrade to the Maxwell generation, and such as high price would mean that Titan resale value would hold steady for a good bit longer. The compute market is willing to overpay a bit when the alternative is $3000-5000 Quadros or Teslas. And Titans can overclock running DP as well, so actually a Titan can offer a good bit better performance than the professional parts.


Ya there seems to be a surge in Titan Ebay prices lately. Previously averaging only around $550. After the $1350 Titan X rumor there seemed to be a surge in price $700+, so I took advantage.

It's similar to when Titan Blacks released and Vanilla Titans shot up to $1200 average on EBay for a short period of time. Who knows what will happen when Titan X releases.


----------



## skupples

might be time to pop off #3.


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not sure what burned, no clue as to why!


Capacitors to the voltage regulator......


----------



## slikk11

I have 2 EVGA Titans and for the life of me,I can't find a decent driver. Can any of the Titan SLI owners tell me which driver is best for gaming? Old or new,whichever is the BEST driver. I've tried most of the most recent but they all make my cards run a bit too hot. 85c when gaming and the fans run higher and more noisy too. Any help is really appreciated. I know I could try ALL the drivers but I'm hoping someone here can save me all that time screwing with drivers that may or may not work properly with Titans in SLI. Thanks all.


----------



## skupples

That doesn't sound driver related.

Sounds like you need to pull the stock HS off and replace the thermal solution.


----------



## CryptiK

I've not noticed any higher temps on later drivers. I'm on water but I'd expect to still see it. Sure your fans aren't getting dusty? Get some compressed air cans and blast them out, see how you go then.


----------



## slikk11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That doesn't sound driver related.
> 
> Sounds like you need to pull the stock HS off and replace the thermal solution.


I was trying to avoid having to do that. I guess I'll go ahead and try it. My cards are as clean as a whistle. No dust in the fans etc. so maybe a different thermal paste is what I need. Any suggestions on what product is best? Thanks.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> You know I don't see a whole lot of these in the wild. An original Titan that is. Actually I don't even see a lot of Titan Blacks either. Just Titan Zs going for $2,000+
> I figured I'd look into to buying one used since they'd be at least a couple hundred bucks cheaper, but I haven't had much luck at all.
> 
> My guess is either not a whole lot of people bought them, or the people that did are still hanging on to them. Both sides I can understand, but I remain ever vigilant and hopeful.


Yeah, your best luck would of been maybe mid of a year and half ago. When people where selling Titans off since the Blacks and Z where released. Managed to nab the 2nd one have off a dude. It was brand new for 800 bucks including the shipping.









Though, good luck on the hunt. Then again did not someone post some EVGA ones that where getting sold for cheap in a Mircocenter?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, your best luck would of been maybe mid of a year and half ago. When people where selling Titans off since the Blacks and Z where released. Managed to nab the 2nd one have off a dude. It was brand new for 800 bucks including the shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, good luck on the hunt. Then again did not someone post some EVGA ones that where getting sold for cheap in a Mircocenter?




Why can't I ever find deals like that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I ever find deals like that.


No kidding, I would of loved to nab that just for my folding rig or to have as a backup. Since I did manage to kill my first Titan from folding. Glad EVGA got awesome warranties. But dang did it suck for awhile to be stuck on my BFG 275 (actually not that bad, really surprised how well that card run Skyrim).


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Can anybody ever remember a video card maintaining a $700+ resale value after two years on the market??? For those that have taken advantage of the high resale values I'd argue that the $1000 Titan may actually have been one of the SMARTEST video card purchases you could have made...


----------



## skupples

almost seems like an employee trolling, tbh..

was $124 now $98?

Seems like even the dumbest employee, in the computer section, would swipe that up & toss it on ebay for 600$ profit margin.

I've been debating with myself over selling #3. Seems I could easily get $600 for it on fleabay, or should I just take it out & stick it into my soon to be rebuilt server?

or, just keep it for the incoming ACER 1440P 144HZ IPS G-SYNC panel?


----------



## Creator

I finally did it... maxed out my VRAM in Skyrim at 1440p. Not sure when exactly it happened, but when I checked the hardware monitor after an hour gaming session I saw the following:



Do I get an achievement?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I finally did it... maxed out my VRAM in Skyrim at 1440p. Not sure when exactly it happened, but when I checked the hardware monitor after an hour gaming session I saw the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I get an achievement?


No, because depending on what mods you're using there might be a conflict there







, I had an issue with enb and a couple of other mods


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys.

Is it possible to use MFAA in FC4? If yes, how?

I've set vSync to Adaptive in NVCP for FC4 and turned it off in the game settings, but the FPS goes above 60 so I guess it isn't working like it is supposed to. Maybe I should just turn vSync off altogether and set a 60FPS limit in MSI AB.


----------



## skupples

MFAA is maxwell only,.

FC4 acts weird with external NVCP V-sync settings. Best to just use the built in V-sync.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, your best luck would of been maybe mid of a year and half ago. When people where selling Titans off since the Blacks and Z where released. Managed to nab the 2nd one have off a dude. It was brand new for 800 bucks including the shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, good luck on the hunt. Then again did not someone post some EVGA ones that where getting sold for cheap in a Mircocenter?


Late as always. But I'm sure I'll get lucky eventually







I just need to have patience and keep and eye out.

But what I find interesting is that I can pick up a 780Ti for under $500. And there's lots of them on Ebay. Meanwhile the Titans stay above $500.
I'm guessing it's that 6gb vram and the simple fact it was a $1000 card that keeps the prices high.


----------



## Petnax

The Titans are overpriced. I just bought a replacement for $650 on eBay - it was like 2 years old with waterblock preveosly attached. However works good with custom bios rev3 @ 1.450v. Now I'm back to field with my 4-way SLI


----------



## cravinmild

got mine for $700 about 7 months or more after launch. Local store, something to do with ..... IDK, I was just happy to find one in my little town where even something like a 760 would be rare a find. Its been sitting in the box after using it for a month or so its virtually brand new. I dont plan on selling it, I would have a hard time replacing it with similar performance without taking a massive hit. Its such a nice card even a few years after it launched. Im hoping the 6gb vram will come in handy when I pick up a few more monitors.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> got mine for $700 about 7 months or more after launch. Local store, something to do with ..... IDK, I was just happy to find one in my little town where even something like a 760 would be rare a find. Its been sitting in the box after using it for a month or so its virtually brand new. I dont plan on selling it, I would have a hard time replacing it with similar performance without taking a massive hit. Its such a nice card even a few years after it launched. Im hoping the 6gb vram will come in handy when I pick up a few more monitors.


For surround im sure you will need these 6gigs. Im running 7680x1440p surround and only getting 120-140 FPS in BF4 at LOW settings w/ 4-way SLI.


----------



## skupples

which is why I'm still on 1080P surround.

Though, i'll be ditching 1080P surround for 28inch 1440P, 144HZ, IPS, G-SYNC, as soon as ACER drops it.

So! I'll have 3+1, I think... at least, I ordered the +1 upgrade for my WSGF XXL stand, might slide my side 1080Ps into portrait, not sure yet though... The viewing angles in landscape are fine, but kinda janky in portrait.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is why I'm still on 1080P surround.
> 
> Though, i'll be ditching 1080P surround for 28inch 1440P, 144HZ, IPS, G-SYNC, as soon as ACER drops it.
> 
> So! I'll have 3+1, I think... at least, I ordered the +1 upgrade for my WSGF XXL stand, might slide my side 1080Ps into portrait, not sure yet though... The viewing angles in landscape are fine, but kinda janky in portrait.


The Acer 21:9 curved With Gsync, 34x14 120hz ips also looks to be a killer monitor. Triple Titans will own this monitor.


----------



## skupples

huh, thought that was G-syncless.. or is that the one that was announced after the 2x 28 inch 1440P 1440HZ units?

I'm grabbing whichever one comes out first, UNLESS the 34 inch 21:9 unit turns out to have dual input, as then you can run surround through it for even wider FoV.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> huh, thought that was G-syncless.. or is that the one that was announced after the 2x 28 inch 1440P 1440HZ units?
> 
> I'm grabbing whichever one comes out first, UNLESS the 34 inch 21:9 unit turns out to have dual input, as then you can run surround through it for even wider FoV.


Not confirmed with Gsync, but seems likely to have it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> MFAA is maxwell only,.
> 
> FC4 acts weird with external NVCP V-sync settings. Best to just use the built in V-sync.


Does MFAA take less of a performance hit than other forms of AA and still does a relatively better job?

I was using in-game vSync. But then I found out that vSync+SMAA was performing worse than no vSync+2x TXAA.

I'm gonna try setting a 60FPS limit on AB and disabling vSync altogether and see what happens.

Thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does MFAA take less of a performance hit than other forms of AA and still does a relatively better job?
> 
> I was using in-game vSync. But then I found out that vSync+SMAA was performing worse than no vSync+2x TXAA.
> 
> I'm gonna try setting a 60FPS limit on AB and disabling vSync altogether and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure, but in guessing it's allot like FXAA. At least in how it looks.
Either way. Nvidia played games via locking anyone without Maxwell.


----------



## Gabrielzm

if rumors about titan-x pricing are true I for one will stick with my titans for a little longer. Might as well switch to team red if performance is there in the 380x which seems close to launch by the amount of rumor flying around.


----------



## Dyaems

Can a single Vanilla Titan handle 3x 1080p monitors for gaming with decent settings? AA is surely disabled or at minimum of course. Or do I need to add another one?

I'm using an mATX board so three Titans is not an option and way out of my budget.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Can a single Vanilla Titan handle 3x 1080p monitors for gaming with decent settings? AA is surely disabled or at minimum of course. Or do I need to add another one?
> 
> I'm using an mATX board so three Titans is not an option and way out of my budget.


Im sure you need at least 2 due to inputs limit. Each titan has only 2 DVI inputs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Can a single Vanilla Titan handle 3x 1080p monitors for gaming with decent settings? AA is surely disabled or at minimum of course. Or do I need to add another one?
> 
> I'm using an mATX board so three Titans is not an option and way out of my budget.


Not sure the experience would be very desirable. Tri-sli+ surround is also quite the wash in the majority of titles.

2 would be best bet, but at this point, you would be MUCH better off picking up 2x 290/290x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Im sure you need at least 2 due to inputs limit. Each titan has only 2 DVI inputs.


you can run surround from any Kepler card, north of 660Ti, I believe it is.

dvi, dvi, hdmi.


----------



## Dyaems

Okay, thanks! I guess I'll stick with my monitor then! and saved me monies


----------



## cravinmild

I ran three monitors off a single titan


----------



## slikk11

Drivers really DO have an impact on heat and fan speeds. Rather than re-paste thermal compound etc. as suggested on my cards,I thought I would try ALL Titan drivers to find a driver that runs perfect with my Titans. I spent two days starting with the 314.09 initial Titan driver up to and including the latest. My video temps with newer drivers were giving me temps up to 85+c. I finally found a driver that works well with my PC configuration. The 340.43 beta is the one that does it. Video temps [top card] gets to 79c and no higher while gaming for a few hours. Can't hear anything either. Everything runs so quiet now that I have to put my ear next to the rig to make sure the video card fans are running. Many people have said that drivers do not have an impact on how hot video cards get but I now know for SURE that they do. Like I said..two days of driver changes was a pain in the ass,but it proved to me how drivers can screw with heat etc.


----------



## cravinmild

Its also a method used to keep cards in line with what nvidia wants you to experience., for instance, new cards get released and the old cards suddenly work ........ less well. Marketing is funny

edit to say

IMO IMO IMO IMO


----------



## Dyaems

I had a problem with temps before as well. Although 80C is supposed to be the limit, it goes up to 83C sometimes when gaming I'm using the Skyn3t v2 vBios and using its "stock" clocks. What I did is to downvolt the Titan and now it never goes above 78C when gaming. I'm using 1.13v idle / 1.00v load if I recall correctly. Not sure if the temps will be the same when summer comes though!

I kind of agree what cravenmild is saying. I think I'm getting 55-60fps average (i forgot, really) on Heaven benchmark but now with the recent drivers, although I haven't updated to the latest WHQL driver yet since it does not affect me at all, I'm only getting 52-54fps


----------



## cstkl1

dying light..

another game the titan is slaying it with no hiccups etc.


----------



## dboythagr8

My Tri-SLI Titan Black Experience is over. Sold 2 of them last weekend for a pretty low price. Back to a single Titan Black now. For my previous setup I really needed a loop to properly cool everything, but that would've been hundreds of more dollars. Didn't think it was worth it with Titan X coming soon.

So now I am preparing for that card and maybe a system refresh to go with it (X99, 5960x).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> dying light..
> 
> another game the titan is slaying it with no hiccups etc.


Why so surprised?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why so surprised?


Its a long wait for kepler to be replaced. Lol. Cant wait for titan x i guess


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its a long wait for kepler to be replaced. Lol. Cant wait for titan x i guess


not all that long really. Mere months now


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> dying light..
> 
> another game the titan is slaying it with no hiccups etc.


Probably still not overclocked..but what else is new
I saw Skupples post on GE Force forum, on the 900 series thread, taking the NV rep to task over relative lack of driver support for Titans. Wanted to give him an award for speaking his mind








Had no idea that we were getting so neglected as NV is focused on other priorities at the moment.








Anyway, I am way too invested with Titans, and trying to get some modded back plates done, etc. So, probably be keeping these for a while. But, doesn't mean I won't dabble in picking up a a couple of gpus here and there for fun...








There is a lot of change afoot with the business models for both of these companies (wish there were more to choose from..lol). I won't buy the next card, unless I know where the performance is coming from, and whether its sustainable, i.e. mostly hardware driven which we would we own, or software driven which would be at the whim of either of these gpu makers. Of course an optimum combination would be best. This probably means I would have to do more digging on my own, rather than relying on useless review sites. But, so be it. There is nothing I hate more than a getting the short end of the stick in any deal ... more a matter of principal than anything else









(also hate the getting pigeonholed as team green or red as these labels only help the seller not the buyer..lol]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So I am on this team:
ME


lol


----------



## Silent Scone

There was an NV rep in the 900 series thread? lol


----------



## provost

The guy making promises of refund to the 970 owners? said he worked for NV in California








Haven't checked that thread since last night... not sure if it turned out not to be true?


----------



## Silent Scone

Doesn't sound like Nvidia. Might have been one of their customer reps having a loo break checking his phone after a long day upselling Tegra

EVGA are extending step-up for 970 owners out side of the original window though, which is nice of them.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Doesn't sound like Nvidia. Might have been one of their customer reps having a loo break checking his phone after a long day *upselling Tegra*
> 
> EVGA are extending step-up for 970 owners out side of the original window though, which is nice of them.


Lol.

This guy here https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/803518/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-3-5gb-vram-issue/165/

Yes, now I see he clarified that he is a customer rep not a sales rep..I was using the term loosely.. didn't realize the distinction.


----------



## Silent Scone

urgh, that place.


----------



## cstkl1

Titan x only will be worth it for me for two things
1. 4k ips gsync panel
2. Full launch of dx12.

Till then dont see the point


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Titan x only will be worth it for me for two things
> 1. 4k ips gsync panel
> 2. Full launch of dx12.
> 
> Till then dont see the point


Preach it brother.

All the while, we still get heckled for getting ripped off.
I've saved time and money via going with Titans. I could have kept doing the mid range bounce. Resell, buy, new blocks. Hours wasted rebuilding my PC, but none of that has been even close to needed.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Preach it brother.
> 
> All the while, we still get heckled for getting ripped off.
> I've saved time and money via going with Titans. I could have kept doing the mid range bounce. Resell, buy, new blocks. Hours wasted rebuilding my PC, but none of that has been even close to needed.


So, I gotta ask, how crippling is this driver issue?
As embarrassing as it may sound, I have not finished my built yet, so my Titans are still sitting around with a water block on em. I have been browsing and light gaming on my 690s, in the interim. So, I have no clue how the drivers have impacted the Titans over the last few months.

If the driver issue is as bad as you say, and if it is deliberate to artificially induce an upgrade cycle of the GK 110 install base, then I may have to reevaluate where my next $$ would go
I saw another OCN person Headlessnight on there too. But, frankly, I have been so out of the loop that I might have missed the genesis of this issue...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Preach it brother.
> 
> All the while, we still get heckled for getting ripped off.
> I've saved time and money via going with Titans. I could have kept doing the mid range bounce. Resell, buy, new blocks. Hours wasted rebuilding my PC, but none of that has been even close to needed.


Oh no, the best part was when 780GTX owners thought it was funny that people had paid for Titans few months prior lol

Confused? I was lol.


----------



## Gabrielzm

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8910/acer-xb280hk-4k-gsync-monitor-review


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So, I gotta ask, how crippling is this driver issue?
> As embarrassing as it may sound, I have not finished my built yet, so my Titans are still sitting around with a water block on em. I have been browsing and light gaming on my 690s, in the interim. So, I have no clue how the drivers have impacted the Titans over the last few months.
> 
> If the driver issue is as bad as you say, and if it is deliberate to artificially induce an upgrade cycle of the GK 110 install base, then I may have to reevaluate where my next $$ would go
> I saw another OCN person Headlessnight on there too. But, frankly, I have been so out of the loop that I might have missed the genesis of this issue...


No proof yet, just more and more games releasing where ancient AMD products are starting to creep up the benchmark lists, while GK110s start to creep DOWN the benchmark list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh no, the best part was when 780GTX owners thought it was funny that people had paid for Titans few months prior lol
> 
> Confused? I was lol.


a few months? Was like 6 months, and STILL 780 is NOT stronger than a Titan, no matter what stock vs. stock reviewers try to say. It will ALWAYS take a 780 close to 200mhz to match titan performance. so, 1200mhz 780 = 1000mhz Titan, just like it takes titan ~100mhz to keep up with 780Ti... This is quantifiable nonsense that the normal user is too ignorant to fathom or understand.

and then it only has 3GB memory, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you can never really make up for the missing ROPs or TMU.


----------



## 1stRailgun

Guess I've been lurking for a while. I thought I'd have had at least one post by now.









Ok...so I don't want to go through 2700+ pages of this, but I've recently updated by BIOS for both Titans with Skyn3t's 1006Mhz version. The issue I now have is that I'm locked at 1.187v and no matter what, it will not hit 1.121. It's stable enough at 1.22/1.24GHz with a quick 5 min test, but needless to say, I want to get it up to whatever its ceiling is going to be at 1.212v.

My second card is sitting at 1.137v.

I've got it scaling up to 120% TDP (of which is required for some tests at target core clock) and that's also seemingly working OK. Perhaps for my target clock, I don't need it to go higher...but I'm sure I have more room.

My previous BIOS and a slightly older version of AB didn't have this issue, but the other BIOS was inconsistent.

So...WTH am I missing?


----------



## dpoverlord

BA Bam parts are ordered I made a thread in the rampage forum for x99 love to hear your input!



Spoiler: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/3850_70#post_23472721



Quote:


> EDITING OCN Messed this up give me a few
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dp... what are you building?
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what I bought so far since I couldnt wait any longer and my roommate needed to pay me back:
> 
> *PSU:* EVGA G2-1300
> *Mobo:* Rampage Extreme X99
> *CPU*: Intel 5930k
> *GPU*: 1-3way EVGA Titan SLI (gonna try to sell old ones to get the new Titan)
> *Cooler*: Purchased the Kraken but curious to see if my thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme will work. Also curious where I would put the fan for the Kraken (See case) I have a lot of 120mm fans
> *RAM*: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 32GB(4x8gb) BLS4K8G4D240FSA 16-16-16-39 @1.2v 2400mhz _seems timings are bad no?_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hard Drive(All in Cooling Dock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hard Drive Main*: 1 Samsung Pro 850 1TB _or_ 2 Samsung Pro 840 512gb (*Thoughts? If I use 2 840 pro 512 should I raid 0?* _Love your input)_
> *Hard DriveB:* x3 WD Red 4TB NAS drive
> *Hard DriveC* Seagate Barracude 3TB ST3000DM001
> 
> *Monitor* Before: 4 way Dell U3014 30" Now: 2 30" but may return one and keep one and switch out to a Large format.... Thoughts? I really would like something better than the U3014 maybe the new OLED 65"
> *SOUND:* Creative Omni + AKG 65 annies _is this USB AIO solution better than the onboard???_
> *Backup Power*APC Backup-UPC 1500g
> 
> *Q]* CPU Cooling... if my xeon / 930 could o/c like mad (4.67ghz / 4.4ghz) should I really use this Kraken. If so look at my case below confused on where I would put it...
> 
> *Case Photo links:*
> *
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/j4rt4
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Case Photos from x58 (PARTS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside Case Breakdown placement for AIO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final Case layout on old mobo Look at bottom right Photo.
> I could put the Kraken 120mm on top or maybe where blu-ray drive is and move that down or where the old floppy port is*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peripherals:* Razer Deathadder / Logitech Z523 / Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 / Logitech C920 webcam
> 
> *Q2]* Since '99 I have resorted to ergo keyboards due to my wrist anyone use anything better than the 4000 above? Curious with gaming / etc with any other keyboard my wrists kill me
> So thats the system, I am really keen on returning either this ram if I can find a better deal for ram thats not $429. Microcenter had Corsair but that ram was 4 dimms @ 4GB which makes no sense... Who wants 8 dimms to make 32GB!? Their dominator was $499 for 16gb. I am open to G skill too as they always did me right
Click to expand...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stRailgun*
> 
> Guess I've been lurking for a while. I thought I'd have had at least one post by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...so I don't want to go through 2700+ pages of this, but I've recently updated by BIOS for both Titans with Skyn3t's 1006Mhz version. The issue I now have is that I'm locked at 1.187v and no matter what, it will not hit 1.121. It's stable enough at 1.22/1.24GHz with a quick 5 min test, but needless to say, I want to get it up to whatever its ceiling is going to be at 1.212v.
> 
> My second card is sitting at 1.137v.
> 
> I've got it scaling up to 120% TDP (of which is required for some tests at target core clock) and that's also seemingly working OK. Perhaps for my target clock, I don't need it to go higher...but I'm sure I have more room.
> 
> My previous BIOS and a slightly older version of AB didn't have this issue, but the other BIOS was inconsistent.
> 
> So...WTH am I missing?


make sure you're using MSI-AB.

Re-install your GPU drivers.

only trust MSI-AB voltage readings.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Thinking about those driver issues, if its true hopefully evga or similar will step up and offer product specific drivers. About to re-install everything, what driver would be suggested for a vanilla titan (basically stock on skynet air) using a single 1440p monitor ?


----------



## Petnax

I m now testing my 4x Titans in scenario where 1x Titan is dedicated to Physx and other 3x are in SLI mode. And I was surprised since I was able to get my clock stable (at lease in BF4) @ *1400Mhz* with *1450v*. However, the 4th Titan which is dedicated to Physx is stays @ *324Mhz* and default voltage.

So, compared to 4-way SLI where clocks are throttle (probable due to power limit of my 2x PSUs), the 3-way SLI plus 1x Physx is doing decent job for FPS (+20fps), especially for surround setup with 7680x1440p. The only inconvenience i noticed is the fact that you need to configure each card individually in Afterburner. So i came with this auto click software - see the video below.



*PTFB Pro Software Automation Tool*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Thinking about those driver issues, if its true hopefully evga or similar will step up and offer product specific drivers. About to re-install everything, what driver would be suggested for a vanilla titan (basically stock on skynet air) using a single 1440p monitor ?


Not going to happen. EVGA doesn't even have that type of department. NV/AMD write their own drivers, with input from game devs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I m now testing my 4x Titans in scenario where 1x Titan is dedicated to Physx and other 3x are in SLI mode. And I was surprised since I was able to get my clock stable (at lease in BF4) @ *1400Mhz* with *1450v*. However, the 4th Titan which is dedicated to Physx is stays @ *324Mhz* and default voltage.
> 
> So, compared to 4-way SLI where clocks are throttle (probable due to power limit of my 2x PSUs), the 3-way SLI plus 1x Physx is doing decent job for FPS (+20fps), especially for surround setup with 7680x1440p. The only inconvenience i noticed is the fact that you need to configure each card individually in Afterburner. So i came with this auto click software - see the video below.
> 
> 
> 
> *PTFB Pro Software Automation Tool*


That's normal. No physX = no usage on the dedicated card. It effectively pushes you down to tri-SLI. I use this as a tactic to run dual SLI in games that do not have physX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No proof yet, just more and more games releasing where ancient AMD products are starting to creep up the benchmark lists, while GK110s start to creep DOWN the benchmark list.
> a few months? Was like 6 months, and STILL 780 is NOT stronger than a Titan, no matter what stock vs. stock reviewers try to say. It will ALWAYS take a 780 close to 200mhz to match titan performance. so, 1200mhz 780 = 1000mhz Titan, just like it takes titan ~100mhz to keep up with 780Ti... This is quantifiable nonsense that the normal user is too ignorant to fathom or understand.
> 
> and then it only has 3GB memory, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you can never really make up for the missing ROPs or TMU.


lol same story every time though. You get the hype train balloon party for the first few weeks, everyone is loving the new features, performance etc. The nay sayers, the un-afforders (lol?) keep in the shadows, waiting.

Then when the masses have disbanded, all is quiet...It's time for them to come out and laugh at people who can afford to pay to early adopt and be a pioneer. Not all at once, a few of the brave will test the water, make the odd remark. But then all of a sudden it's like the wall has caved in and they all crawl over you like flesh eating soul destroying roaches.

I weep for those people.

That was a little deep...yet scarily pretty true to life.


----------



## 1stRailgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> make sure you're using MSI-AB.
> 
> Re-install your GPU drivers.
> 
> only trust MSI-AB voltage readings.


Did both prior to the post. Only see voltage offset and it doesn't do squat. Using the latest AB. The previous version on the other BIOS didn't seem to have an issue, though I can't recall what version I was actually on at the time. I did have to redo my conf settings in AB, but that too to no effect.


----------



## skupples

Gotta unlock it in the preferences of the HW monitor. Right click on the monitor, go to preferences, main page(general), go to bottom.

Power slider should go way above 120% if the flash worked. Not that it needs to however. Only want to increase the slider if you see your power target red lining

If the slider wont go to 1.212 after unlocking voltage control in MSI AB, you messed up the flash somehow. I've (and others) have accidentally overwritten the new bios with the old bios.

Also, look into the EZFLASH tool, can be found in OCCAMEAZOR's signature. Maybe in OP as well.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> No proof yet, just more and more games releasing where ancient AMD products are starting to creep up the benchmark lists, while GK110s start to creep DOWN the benchmark list.
> a few months? Was like 6 months, and STILL 780 is NOT stronger than a Titan, no matter what stock vs. stock reviewers try to say. It will ALWAYS take a 780 close to 200mhz to match titan performance. so, 1200mhz 780 = 1000mhz Titan, just like it takes titan ~100mhz to keep up with 780Ti... This is quantifiable nonsense that the normal user is too ignorant to fathom or understand.
> 
> and then it only has 3GB memory, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you can never really make up for the missing ROPs or TMU.
> 
> 
> 
> lol same story every time though. You get the hype train balloon party for the first few weeks, everyone is loving the new features, performance etc. The nay sayers, the un-afforders (lol?) keep in the shadows, waiting.
> 
> Then when the masses have disbanded, all is quiet...It's time for them to come out and laugh at people who can afford to pay to early adopt and be a pioneer. Not all at once, a few of the brave will test the water, make the odd remark. But then all of a sudden it's like the wall has caved in and they all crawl over you like flesh eating soul destroying roaches.
> 
> I weep for those people.
> 
> That was a little deep...yet scarily pretty true to life.
Click to expand...

Well said, funny and true. Props to you for saying truth.

I see eyes peering out from the dark even as i write this


----------



## 1stRailgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Gotta unlock it in the preferences of the HW monitor. Right click on the monitor, go to preferences, main page(general), go to bottom.
> 
> Power slider should go way above 120% if the flash worked. Not that it needs to however. Only want to increase the slider if you see your power target red lining
> 
> If the slider wont go to 1.212 after unlocking voltage control in MSI AB, you messed up the flash somehow. I've (and others) have accidentally overwritten the new bios with the old bios.
> 
> Also, look into the EZFLASH tool, can be found in OCCAMEAZOR's signature. Maybe in OP as well.


Well, given I've done this before as mentioned, one can assume that the obvious is done, eg clicking the appropriate boxes within AB. And you mean to say in AB settings, not the monitor, and the general preferences in the middle...Unlock voltage control...

Yep, the power slider flies up to 125. I did use ez flash and it was certainly the correct BIOS. It's not that it doesn't go up to 1.212, it's that it's not reading absolute voltage either, let alone doing anything. As mentioned, it's reading as an offset. I'll try removing and reinstalling AB...


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any of use are using msi afterburner to OC your titan's . I don't know if it has already said here but here we go again
> they find way to unlock the 1.3v in MSI afterburner it is a softmod.
> 
> try it before add any lines'
> "cd/" <- to go to root of you c: drive.
> "cd program files (x86)" to go to that folder.
> "cd msi afterburner" to go to your MSI afterburner folder.
> "msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> 
> if it return to 41 you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> you need this MSI Afterburner version beta 14
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,15.html
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> you must open the VEN_10D......cfg as admin right's
> 
> add this line below "msi afterburner must the closed when doing it"
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h
> 
> or
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> .
> it may work . a lot 780 owners has unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> valley thread and 780 are flooded with this info.


Does this work with the EVGA 780 Classified ??
Since its MSI AB, does the OC auto enable on windows start up ? (this is just confirmation question as im sure it does)
Does the 'volt mod' require a non stock bios or can it still work with the standard default bios ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Does this work with the EVGA 780 Classified ??
> Since its MSI AB, does the OC auto enable on windows start up ? (this is just confirmation question as im sure it does)
> Does the 'volt mod' require a non stock bios or can it still work with the standard default bios ?


Best bet is to head over to the 780 classy club.

They have their own set of BIOS & voltage tools, as classy series has a different voltage controller & bios programming.


----------



## SolarNova

That 'tool' would work, iv known about it since it came out, problem is it doesn't save an OC like Afterburner or EVGA Precision, its primary purpose is benchmarks. you have to manual activate it after every boot, that would get old fast.

The soft volt mod for 1.3v I only just stumbled onto, hence why im asking here where the original post came from.


----------



## skupples

Titan is the same way north of 1.3


----------



## supermi

Hey Brothers, the unimaginable just happened !!!

Sold my titans!!!! WHAT!!!
Swolern put his up on ebay and it sold so I did the same both of them sold ... gonna be sad they are AMAZING and I am in shock about parting with them !!! but I have my new laptop coming in tomorrow to play with and need to plan out my monitor upgrades and see which card GM200 or small chance something from AMD will rock the GPU world...

I used them for like 2 years (1 of which they just sat around in their box) and in the end I lost almost nothing with this sale ...
2 EK copper blocks (shorties gonna be sold here soon) heads up for anyone needing some








Titan was the single BEST PC investment ever!!! only part that compares at all would be the non extreme hex core on x58 , I willl keep reading this thread and feel bad about the loss, but it was time!

Now do I need a 5960x for my next gpu?
Should I put my SS phase on my laptop cpu to keep myself busy hahaha?





































\


----------



## Evange

Ah...looks like the dinosaur club is shrinking once again...


----------



## alancsalt

The GTX Tyrannosaurus?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol TITAN will never be really forgotten, it'll be one of the greats along with the 97(8)00 Pro and 4600Ti in my eyes anyway, obviously other people might have different memories.

I think a lot of owners love may well be rekindled if the next GPUs aren't out by the time Witcher 3 emerges.


----------



## provost

I don't think anyone who still owns this card, has an iota of regret, and a large part due to the help and camaraderie of good folks in this very thread.









If anyone is having any issues and concerns, it is due to the lack of ongoing driver optimization for the GK110, SLI, etc, as Nvidia kept releasing variants of this flagship up until mid last year. So, to cut off driver optimization support, just because....seems a bit callous
I know you would agree with this sentiment


----------



## cravinmild

driver optimization should be based on cost of investment. If this card was indeed soly a gaming card then yes, this many years since release to slow down driver development would be understandable. The titan was marketed as a dual purpose card with a production value and gaming value placed on it and for that reason cutting driver support then cripples the production value of this card and imo is a low and shameful act on nvidias part.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I must be out of the loop. What are the driver issues with Titan? Mine seem to be chugging along quite nicely with the latest drivers from 1/22/15...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I must be out of the loop. What are the driver issues with Titan? Mine seem to be chugging along quite nicely with the latest drivers from 1/22/15...


it appears outside of SLi bits updates, they've stopped tuning the card.

So, game specific optimizations & what not appear to be dwindling.

I mean, I tried playing Dying Light last night in 1080P surround + tri-sli and it ran like complete muddy ass-.

Hopefully NV releases a driver that at least adds SLi bits for GK110.

Of course, I can always drop down to one monitor and 1-2 cards & blast EVERYTHING to the moon, butw here's the fun in that?

Even 1x 1440P or 4K screen seems kinda meh, unless I can get one of those double wide units w/ dual input.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've been on a single 1440p screen for gaming for over 2 years and am still fine with it. Next monitor upgrade will likely be the 40" 4K display from Philips (60Hz) which I think my Titans will still handle acceptably. As is, I'm getting well over 60 FPS in all my games at 1440P maxed out and that's fine for me...


----------



## ModestMeowth

How does one go about removing the mod and going back to stock? Thanks


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> How does one go about removing the mod and going back to stock? Thanks


Just the volt mod?

Delete MSIAB profiles folder.


----------



## ModestMeowth

How does one go about removing the mod and going back to stock? Thanks


----------



## CryptiK

Dude. What mod.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> How does one go about removing the mod and going back to stock? Thanks


As stated before. If you're talking about JUST the MSI afterburner 1.3v volt mod, uninstall MSIab OR delete the profiles folder within the MSIAB directory.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I totally forget how to even do the volt mod anymore...


----------



## djriful

This thread is almost 2 years... wow... it went by fast... and we are still rocking and waiting for DirectX 12!

We can't let 970 catches up!


----------



## skupples

Yup. I'm in it until we have true DX12 product. Non of this first gen support Maxwell and 390 will have.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just don't see any need to upgrade from my Titans anytime soon. They absolutely destroy every game I play at 1440p and I don't even OC them!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just don't see any need to upgrade from my Titans anytime soon. They absolutely destroy every game I play at 1440p and I don't even OC them!










The Titans are beasts!









I wish I had kept my blackies to try 5K.... waiting for the new Titan X or "II"...

The 980s in 5K are... weak.. lol...NEED MOAR VRAM!


----------



## Shogon

Well, I put my Titan back in my PC after a year of using the 780ti, now I remember why I wanted to replace this Titan...it can't overclock for crap!









It seems like only certain titles the soft-mod works properly, or my Titan is just not stable with any increased voltage past 1132 MHz or so, and under 6500 for the memory in games (can do 1280 MHz / 7 GHz in benchmarks easy peazy). In some ways compared to my 780ti (1351 MHz/7500 MHz) I took a major hit in frames, but being able to use Ultra textures in various games is worth it (plus with GSYNC I don't notice a major difference). Shadow of Mordor didn't look this good on my 780ti (friend came over and we were both surprised by the detail with Ultra+HD texture pack), plus it seems to run better with higher settings (maybe too close to the 3GB limit on my ti?) then again I couldn't do Ultra textures due to my Vram, and I was experiencing the same thing in Rome 2 when pegging Ultra textures (must have that improved armor textures lol).

So, I'm hoping I can hold onto this Titan for a bit longer, unless GM200 is soooooooooooooooooooooo convincing and I have a reason to spend use my $100 EVGA bucks. Wish I had a Titan Black though, I would of liked a dud one of those cards, least it has the improved memory speeds







.

Long live the Titans!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone. I thought of opening a thread about this, but then I thought that I'd ask here first. Please pardon the fact that this is off-topic.

Will an overclocked 3770K (which is currently at 4.4GHz, but can be overclocked further with better cooling) be enough to keep two GM200s pegged at 99% at all times on a 1440p 120/144Hz screen in all upcoming games?

I'm aware that I'm talking about GPUs and games that do not exist yet, but please use the currently available hardware as reference.

Thank you. I hope that I can get my answer from here so that I don't have to open a separate thread.


----------



## djriful

1080p is easy to drive games up 120/144fps match your monitor hz

1440p with SLI yes but I can't speak for unreleased games.


----------



## skupples

You don't really want 99%!pegging of GPU core though.

I mean, it's not that cut and dry but with no CPU bottleneck and below 99% usage is normally a good thing as it means you aren't running out of core horse power.

In short, 3770k should be fine to drive two big maxwells, if the game engine doesn't peg a core @ 99%, which will still happen on 6 core Intel chips as well.

Ivy bridge 4 core is a great chip. The changes between it and new haswell are lackluster at best, since a good 3770k will easily hit 5.0 with good cooling


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks a lot djriful and skupples.

As for one core being pegged to 99%, I'm having this issue with FC4 right now and apparently the solution is to disable the 3rd core via task manager (according to a guide in the FC4 thread). I tried it and it seems to work.

Two questions:
1) Is there any way to know at exactly what speed would my CPU not be bottlenecked by the 3rd core?
2) Is this issue common with many games these days?

Regardless, I guess it won't matter even if I got an octa-core CPU if games continue to remain unoptimized like this. So I'll just stick to what I have now.

Thanks again to the both of you. I appreciate your saving me from hours of strenuous researching.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot djriful and skupples.
> 
> As for one core being pegged to 99%, I'm having this issue with FC4 right now and apparently the solution is to disable the 3rd core via task manager (according to a guide in the FC4 thread). I tried it and it seems to work.
> 
> Two questions:
> 1) Is there any way to know at exactly what speed would my CPU not be bottlenecked by the 3rd core?
> 2) Is this issue common with many games these days?
> 
> Regardless, I guess it won't matter even if I got an octa-core CPU if games continue to remain unoptimized like this. So I'll just stick to what I have now.
> 
> Thanks again to the both of you. I appreciate your saving me from hours of strenuous researching.


It's an issue with the game engine, more than an issue w/ your CPU.

FC4 pegs the 3rd core on my 4930k, and it's running @ 4.7 giggles.

The issue is become less and less common actually, as more titles move towards proper multithreaded processing.

It's rather pathetic that Far Cry 4 does this, as Cryengine (what Dunia is based off of) has REALLY good CPU core & thread management, so it just goes to show how hard ubisoft screwed the pooch.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's an issue with the game engine, more than an issue w/ your CPU.
> 
> FC4 pegs the 3rd core on my 4930k, and it's running @ 4.7 giggles.
> 
> The issue is become less and less common actually, as more titles move towards proper multithreaded processing.
> 
> It's rather pathetic that Far Cry 4 does this, as Cryengine (what Dunia is based off of) has REALLY good CPU core & thread management, so it just goes to show how hard ubisoft screwed the pooch.


Okay. Thanks a lot for your help skupples.


----------



## ChronoBodi

How is it that the original Titans are like, still around and there really isn't anything that much faster yet to justify replacing mine. Can't believe they're 2 years old, and still top 5 fastest GPUs in general. Jeez when is GM200 coming out?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> How is it that the original Titans are like, still around and there really isn't anything that much faster yet to justify replacing mine. Can't believe they're 2 years old, and still top 5 fastest GPUs in general. Jeez when is GM200 coming out?


Is it still in the top 5? Aren't 780Ti, 970, 980, 290 and 290X all faster than the Titan?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> How is it that the original Titans are like, still around and there really isn't anything that much faster yet to justify replacing mine. Can't believe they're 2 years old, and still top 5 fastest GPUs in general. Jeez when is GM200 coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still in the top 5? Aren't 780Ti, 970, 980, 290 and 290X all faster than the Titan?
Click to expand...

Well, an OCed Titan is up there with 780 Ti, so yea still.

Ok, so its 10% slower at stock compared to those cards, but that percentage is not worth it to replace my Titans with anything currently on the market.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Well, an OCed Titan is up there with 780 Ti, so yea still.
> 
> Ok, so its 10% slower at stock compared to those cards, but that percentage is not worth it to replace my Titans with anything currently on the market.


I fully agree. There simply isn't any incentive to "upgrade" right now. GM200 can't get here fast enough.


----------



## 1stRailgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stRailgun*
> 
> I'll try removing and reinstalling AB...


And nada...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I fully agree. There simply isn't any incentive to "upgrade" right now. GM200 can't get here fast enough.


And I'm hoping they come out with a gm200 version of 780 ti first, I just don't feel like paying a grand again, $650 is the most I'm willing to spend.

Ah only if its 6gb of Vram, no less.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> And I'm hoping they come out with a gm200 version of 780 ti first, I just don't feel like paying a grand again, $650 is the most I'm willing to spend.
> 
> Ah only if its 6gb of Vram, no less.


They can't make a 384-bit GPU with any less than that, can they? (considering 3GB or less isn't an option). Hopefully it won't come with any less than 6GB, and if so, it should be sufficient for 1440p for two years.

I don't feel like paying a grand (read $1321) again either, but that is mostly because I know that they will pull another 780 soon after.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> They can't make a 384-bit GPU with any less than that, can they? (considering 3GB or less isn't an option). Hopefully it won't come with any less than 6GB, and if so, it should be sufficient for 1440p for two years.
> 
> I don't feel like paying a grand (read $1321) again either, but that is mostly because I know that they will pull another 780 soon after.


Yea, same here. With a 384-bit bus, they can only do 3gb, 6gb, or 12gb.

Nvidia would be foolish to stick with 3gb for gm200, and 4gb can be done, but with weird asymmetric memory setup, but why do that?

I say 6gb is most realistic option.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stRailgun*
> 
> And nada...


Do a full shutdown to go back to stock volts, not sure why someone told you to uninstall ab


----------



## 1stRailgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Do a full shutdown to go back to stock volts, not sure why someone told you to uninstall ab


That post doesn't make any sense. Are you assuming that my PC has been on 24/7 since the new BIOS? If so, it hasn't and this thing has been powered off multiple times since.

Also, I didn't uninstall, rather reinstalled.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, same here. With a 384-bit bus, they can only do 3gb, 6gb, or 12gb.
> 
> Nvidia would be foolish to stick with 3gb for gm200, and 4gb can be done, but with weird asymmetric memory setup, but why do that?
> 
> I say 6gb is most realistic option.


I would like more than 6GB but won't complain even if it is 6GB. But I just hope that they don't pull another fiasco like they did with the 970.


----------



## Creator

I'm testing out some GTX 580s in SLI on a 5820K system, and they are dogs compared to the Titans. These are 3GB 580 Classifieds as well, so some of the best clocking GF110s vs my GK110s. The Titans (two in them in SLI to compare) are frequently over 100% faster. I think Fermi to Kepler may have been one of the most under rated architectural performance jumps in GPU history.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I upgraded my CPU platform instead. Will buy a new monitor and then see how well big dog maxwell does in performance before I even think of letting go of my Titans.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I'm testing out some GTX 580s in SLI on a 5820K system, and they are dogs compared to the Titans. These are 3GB 580 Classifieds as well, so some of the best clocking GF110s vs my GK110s. The Titans (two in them in SLI to compare) are frequently over 100% faster. I think Fermi to Kepler may have been one of the most under rated architectural performance jumps in GPU history.


Indeed, the question is whether gm200 will be 2x faster or not. If they remain on 28nm node, not likely. But if they can do 16nm node gm200, this can be possible.


----------



## skupples

not plausible that GM200 is 16nm.

neither AMD or NV will release 16nm in 2015, not in flagships at least.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I'm testing out some GTX 580s in SLI on a 5820K system, and they are dogs compared to the Titans. These are 3GB 580 Classifieds as well, so some of the best clocking GF110s vs my GK110s. The Titans (two in them in SLI to compare) are frequently over 100% faster. I think Fermi to Kepler may have been one of the most under rated architectural performance jumps in GPU history.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the question is whether gm200 will be 2x faster or not. If they remain on 28nm node, not likely. But if they can do 16nm node gm200, this can be possible.
Click to expand...

There are claims that its 50 percent faster on single.
So mathematically 1.75times on sli..

On other note

So based on that also since two titans dominate 1440p 60-100fps with all maxed out..

So 4k is 2.25 times amount if pixel...

So if titan x can oc 28% more just like 980.. 4k is dominated.

I think this is nvidia aim. Dominate 4k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skupples

they need to stop skimping on bandwidth to dominate 4K

also, AMD is about to release HBM 9-15 months before Nvidia does = no way Nvidia can keep up. AMD does this every now and then, and it's VERY good for the market when they do.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> There are claims that its 50 percent faster on single.


The GTX 680 was around 35% faster than a 580. If you overclocked both, you were 40-50% faster than a 580. Then the Titan came in, and was 40-50% faster than the GTX 680. If you overclocked both, you pushed 50% faster than the 680. Adds up to a greater than 100% performance improvement between GK110 and GF110, single or SLI.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Folks, new driver improve anything on dying light for us Titaners? and BTW don´t forget to vote on the MOTM. Poll is now live.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535744/ocn-mod-of-the-month-january-2015-professional-class-vote-now


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Folks, new driver improve anything on dying light for us Titaners? and BTW don´t forget to vote on the MOTM. Poll is now live.


what new driver?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> what new driver?


Not so new (2 weeks old) but 347.25 which is said to improve dying light...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Not so new (2 weeks old) but 347.25 which is said to improve dying light...


it did, and G-experience is the only way to easily get the proper dying light SLI profile.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Some useful commands for NCP4206/4208 controller.
> 
> As you all know some people cant use LLC disabled because it causes crashes. The Default is 53.3%. In heavy load cases this will drop up to .06v. A good middle ground is 25.8% loadline, this does not cause my spare GTX titan to crash in games, but titan in SIG will crash after a while. I had to use 35% loadline for it to work. This still lessens the voltage drop a good bit.
> 
> /wi means write, /ri means read.
> /wi3,20,*XX*,*XX*
> The first pair of XXs is for the different bits that you want to change, the next pair of XXs is the value you want to set.
> 
> Exchange the first value to change commands, 2nd set to change values.
> 
> The command to set loadline is msiafterburner.exe /wi3,20,*DE*,XX
> where XX is the number you want to set.
> *
> Possible Values*
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> Try any percentage, lower is better if it doesnt cause you crashes..
> 
> Testing it can vary, in some games LLC = 0% will crash instantly, some take a bit to crash and others dont crash at all..
> But i have a guaranteed crash that you may want to try, this is the fastest way of testing. In Tribes Ascend(max graphics), loading the map Drydock in freeroam will crash on loading every time. If i gradually increase the loadline set, itll take longer to crash.
> Unigine heaven is another one you could use, it seems to crash everytime at the same spot when it gets to blimp scene.


Can someone clarify what the terms LLC fix, LLC disabled, etc mean in this context? (Since in the context of cpu overclocking at least, LLC levels have different definitions depending on the motherboard manufacturer.)

Does an LLC of 0% here (set by using the hex code 00 from the table above) mean that if, for example, your set gpu voltage is 1.30V, under load it will stay very close to 1.30V?
Or does it mean _the opposite_ of that: in other words, does it mean that under load your voltage will experience maximum v-droop (say to 1.26V - making up a number for sake of discussion), with very little loadline support?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> a good 3770k will easily hit 5.0 with good cooling


Easily? Eh, that's a bit overly optimistic.
Yes, _if you get really lucky_ and you happen to snag a great chip and a great motherboard in the components lottery that you enter when you buy these parts, you may be able to get a 3770k to 5.0 with good cooling. But a more realistic achievement for more typical chips and motherboards that most of us end up with would probably be around 4.5-4.7 GHz.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5763/undervolting-and-overclocking-on-ivy-bridge
http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-3770k-ivy-bridge-overclocked-benchmark-temperature-performance_1924/10
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-overclocking-core-i7-3770k,3198-3.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Can someone clarify what the terms LLC fix, LLC disabled, etc mean in this context? (Since in the context of cpu overclocking at least, LLC levels have different definitions depending on the motherboard manufacturer.)
> 
> Does an LLC of 0% here (set by using the hex code 00 from the table above) mean that if, for example, your set gpu voltage is 1.30V, under load it will stay very close to 1.30V?
> Or does it mean _the opposite_ of that: in other words, does it mean that under load your voltage will experience maximum v-droop (say to 1.26V - making up a number for sake of discussion), with very little loadline support?


Eh, I found the explanation myself:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Nop! No LLC hack but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a different less aggressive setting than 100% LLC:
> 
> Same as before, replace XX with the appropriate numbers (Just add this command to the batch file):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /wi3,20,DE,XX
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> LLC
> 00 = 0%
> 05 = 16.13%
> 08 = 25.8%
> 0B = 35.486%
> 0E = 45.164%
> 10 = 53.3% (Default)
> 
> You just have to realize that the settings are inverted and 0% actually means 100% LLC (slight to no voltage fluctuation, which can cause the crashes)
> Just try different values!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only after April at best! Mid to late 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
> 
> P.S. People are used to say "LLC disabled", actually it's the opposite; the LLC hack sets the value to "00" meaning LLC it's at 100% value, leading to no voltage fluctuation!


So for me a better way to think of LLC 0% is that that setting aims for 0% v-droop.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Eh, I found the explanation myself:
> So for me a better way to think of LLC 0% is that that setting aims for 0% v-droop.


Correct and 0 is almost always broken these days.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Correct and 0 is almost always broken these days.


Even 0F is broken(50%~ vs stock 53%) now, NV has done something with the drivers


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Even 0F is broken(50%~ vs stock 53%) now, NV has done something with the drivers


Idk if I believe it's the drivers, unless they went back and updated legacy drivers as well.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Easily? Eh, that's a bit overly optimistic.
> Yes, _if you get really lucky_ and you happen to snag a great chip and a great motherboard in the components lottery that you enter when you buy these parts, you may be able to get a 3770k to 5.0 with good cooling. But a more realistic achievement for more typical chips and motherboards that most of us end up with would probably be around 4.5-4.7 GHz.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5763/undervolting-and-overclocking-on-ivy-bridge
> http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-3770k-ivy-bridge-overclocked-benchmark-temperature-performance_1924/10
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-overclocking-core-i7-3770k,3198-3.html


Does that mean that even different motherboards of the same model might have variation in overclocking capabilities, like CPUs?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does that mean that even different motherboards of the same model might have variation in overclocking capabilities, like CPUs?


That's the theory, since everything is subject to silicon lottery. Even monitors.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys back to 1 Titan waiting on the RMA stuff and 1 Monitor, I know Swolern and Baasha made the Switch from Surround Landscape then Portrait and are now back on one monitor love to hear if anyone else has done it. Gave my opinions and wondering if I did go 21:9 if I would need the Titan 2 or if a 980 would be enough...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1539807/my-opinion-transition-from-22-crt-to-dual-23-to-1-30-to-3-4way-surround-30-1600p-back-to-1-monitor-before-next-big-purchase/0_70#post_23505955


----------



## charlievoviii

for some reason the "HWBot Engineering BIOS" rom. Randomly my PC would blink and my screen goes grey. I have to hard restart my pc.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys. I'm in need of some assistance.

When I was getting tearing in Far Cry 4 even with various combinations of vSync settings, I assumed that it was just the game that was broken. But now it's happening with DA Inquisition as well. So I'm thinking that there might be an issue on the GPU driver or OS level.

What steps can I take to fix this issue?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm in need of some assistance.
> 
> When I was getting tearing in Far Cry 4 even with various combinations of vSync settings, I assumed that it was just the game that was broken. But now it's happening with DA Inquisition as well. So I'm thinking that there might be an issue on the GPU driver or OS level.
> 
> What steps can I take to fix this issue?


Try "Borderless" mode?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm in need of some assistance.
> 
> When I was getting tearing in Far Cry 4 even with various combinations of vSync settings, I assumed that it was just the game that was broken. But now it's happening with DA Inquisition as well. So I'm thinking that there might be an issue on the GPU driver or OS level.
> 
> What steps can I take to fix this issue?


drivers might be corrupt.

I would run display driver uninstaller.

Last I checked, V-sync doesn't work outside of fullscreen, but I could be thinking of something else.


----------



## cstkl1

Fc4 has a update to fix that.

Just saying n not implying.. Get original games

Btw what real ure gaming at n what's ure gpun again??

Vsync always has issues


----------



## exyia

what are fair prices for original (non-black) Titans these days?

Just went to ROG Swift surround, and to my disappointment, 3 Titans aren't handling it as well as I hoped (I was hoping minimum 45fps, but I'm seeing some dips to the 30s in BF4 even with lower settings)

from Baasha's 4K surround benchmarks, I'm surprised to see how 4 Titan Blacks were handling the massive pixel count of 4K surround, so I'm actually considering a 4th Titan....(if 4 Titan blacks can manage 60fps at 4K surround, I'm sure 4 Titans can handle 1440p surround even better)

but I haven't seen any on here or on [H] forum...ebay has a few, but.....man....$600+ for one with a stock cooler......one person has one with an EK block already installed, but listed for $925....ugh

at that price....kind of hard to swallow now that it's already one generation behind....and with no details on the "new" titan (whatever they decide to call the top tier 9-series)


----------



## cravinmild

Ebay for me seem shows lowest vanilla titan price at the high end of $600 and sky is the limit after that








Good if your selling bad if your buying lol


----------



## Panther Al

The fact that you can volt mod the originals and get out of this world performance even now out of them I think is what is keeping second hand prices up so high.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Try "Borderless" mode?


I got rid of the tearing. Turns out turning on Adaptive vSync in NVCP induces tearing. Thanks for the advice though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> drivers might be corrupt.
> 
> I would run display driver uninstaller.
> 
> Last I checked, V-sync doesn't work outside of fullscreen, but I could be thinking of something else.


How do I check if drivers are corrupt? I used DDU when updating to my current driver version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Fc4 has a update to fix that.
> 
> Just saying n not implying.. Get original games
> 
> Btw what real ure gaming at n what's ure gpun again??
> 
> Vsync always has issues


I'm insistent on playing downsampled from 1440p and no AA whenever I can. Unfortunately, I have to play DA:I at 1080p with no MSAA to get satisfactory frame rate.

Tearing issue has been fixed. But the cutscene bugs are still there. Like random freezes and no audio during cutscenes. Any fix for this?


----------



## skupples

Yeah, I'm putting #3 up on Ebay, this week.


----------



## cravinmild

I plan on keeping mine and running it till its completely out of date. I figure I have a number of years left for that to happen. Most my gaming is on the PS4 now anyways and that platform should keep me gaming longer than the titan will


----------



## skupples

I'm selling #3 because Tri-SLI is essentially dead. most games don't support it, and are affected by it, some games don't support it, and aren't affected by it, and even less actually support it to a point where it's beneficial.


----------



## Silent Scone

This is becoming more apparent with every passing driver. There is good scaling to be seen, but never when you need it. Games seem to launch with crippling scaling and then a month or two later you may see a working profile or a 3rd party fix.


----------



## supermi

I sold 2 on eBay 10 days ago $750 each plus $25 shipping each... To get an idea ...


----------



## Silent Scone

What, original ones?

l did see the prices inflate recently. lol crazy for a GPU.


----------



## brootalperry

I recently got mine for $600 with free shipping. I love it so far. The stock cooler gets pretty loud though. It reminds me of my GTX 480.

Edit: Geez I made lots of mistakes. Last time I post on here from my phone


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I sold 2 on eBay 10 days ago $750 each plus $25 shipping each... To get an idea ...


Dang, I could probably actually sell both of mine then, and break even for what I bought them for 2nd hand. Nuts that the Titans are holding their value for so long.

But I rather just retire them to full folding duty once I ever replace them later on.


----------



## skupples

bye bye #3!


----------



## skupples

I'm a derp, used the picture of all three, & apparently people on Ebay can't read.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm a derp, used the picture of all three, & apparently people on Ebay can't read.


Three titans for the price of one. Bet you mailbox is full


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Three titans for the price of one. Bet you mailbox is full


it is.

because Ebay can't read.

oh look, someone just offered me $500 for one

"ill do you a favor, a titan hasn't sold for north of $400 in 6 months, i'll give you 5, as you seem desperate"
counter offered @ $800 w/ lol no.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What, original ones?
> 
> l did see the prices inflate recently. lol crazy for a GPU.


Yes 2 orginal OG TITANS,

I still have 2 EK blocks to sell


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm a derp, used the picture of all three, & apparently people on Ebay can't read.


is







on ebay possible?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it is.
> 
> because Ebay can't read.
> 
> oh look, someone just offered me $500 for one
> 
> "ill do you a favor, a titan hasn't sold for north of $400 in 6 months, i'll give you 5, as you seem desperate"
> counter offered @ $800 w/ lol no.


HAHAHA I got a few offers none were THAT bad one guy wated to give me an AMAZON gift card worth $1000 for one, his question made NO sense, then the serious buyer just bought it ... I say price em no best offer and wait a bit!

I might be selling my Portrait Surround VG278H and triple monitor stand without glasses for $600 tonight, it seems like a bit of a low price for all 3 but wife requires me to make more space which means a single monitor and RIFT , those are my orders ... you guys think that $600 is going too low? But local and simple gives some points









Are we all selling titans now?????


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on ebay possible?
> HAHAHA I got a few offers none were THAT bad one guy wated to give me an AMAZON gift card worth $1000 for one, his question made NO sense, then the serious buyer just bought it ... I say price em no best offer and wait a bit!
> 
> I might be selling my Portrait Surround VG278H and triple monitor stand without glasses for $600 tonight, it seems like a bit of a low price for all 3 but wife requires me to make more space which means a single monitor and RIFT , those are my orders ... you guys think that $600 is going too low? But local and simple gives some points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we all selling titans now?????


yeah, shoulda unchecked OBO... should probably go do that.

listed them @ $700 w/ block & plate, and of course, ref cooler, & screws. They still have like 2 years left on the extended EVGA Warranty.

can't remove OBO, too lazy to repost.


----------



## exyia

I thought I got lucky, just found a listing on a Titan from someone local in Houston on ebay

I told him I was local as well - asked how much he wanted to make a quick, fee-less, shipping free sale

he doesn't seem to get it. he just wants to go through ebay.......???

some people....ugh.....already reminded why I hate ebay and haven't browsed it in years.

maybe I should just buy skupples's titan

just unsure of how a single ax1500i will handle 4 overvolted....or if I'll start tripping breakers...

first world problems


----------



## Creator

Titans are the best GPU investments I have ever made in my life and ever will. I've been a Titan owner for nearly 2 years now. An SLI Titan owner for 1.5 years, and tri-SLI for 6 months. It seems like I can get back the full $2K I spent on all of these Titans. But never mind I also picked up a very useful skill in CUDA computing using these. $1000 was motivating enough for me to look into what all the GPU computing rage was about and once I got into it... I can't stop now (and thus cannot sell my Titans as I have too much use for them).









My 83.1% ASIC golden Titan will never be sold though. That one will be forever keeps and nostalgia 10 years from now!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yep, I have no interest in selling mine. This rig could easily last me another 3-4 years as she sits...


----------



## stxe34

new drivers are out


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> You did it! Your item sold. Eager to get your money? The quickest way to get it is to ship the item to the buyer as soon as they pay.


less than 12 hours.

$720


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys, re installed on my new computer, and using the latest drivers on my Asus X99 Rampage V Extreme.

When I move windows around they seem really laggy, am I missing a driver, setting or something? For example when I move the windows around I feel like they are laggy and not smooth.


----------



## Dyaems

What is the last driver that supports Kepler (Titan)?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> What is the last driver that supports Kepler (Titan)?


http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/81877


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys, re installed on my new computer, and using the latest drivers on my Asus X99 Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> When I move windows around they seem really laggy, am I missing a driver, setting or something? For example when I move the windows around I feel like they are laggy and not smooth.


might be memory settings. Unstable memory can cause all sorts of weird issues in windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> What is the last driver that supports Kepler (Titan)?


Use the NV driver lookup, put in the proper data, and It *shouldnt* lie to you.

I'm currently on the WHQL driver from 2 weeks ago. It seems to be doing well when combined with the game specific/SLi updates provided by Geforce Experience(NVUPDATE2.0)

It really seems Nvidia is using Geforce Experience as a way to grab people by the cojones. It continues to be the first/only way to early adopt properly functioning SLi profiles for new titles.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> might be memory settings. Unstable memory can cause all sorts of weird issues in windows.
> Use the NV driver lookup, put in the proper data, and It *shouldnt* lie to you.
> 
> I'm currently on the WHQL driver from 2 weeks ago. It seems to be doing well when combined with the game specific/SLi updates provided by Geforce Experience(NVUPDATE2.0)
> 
> It really seems Nvidia is using Geforce Experience as a way to grab people by the cojones. It continues to be the first/only way to early adopt properly functioning SLi profiles for new titles.


Weird,

I put it at system XMP faults and didnt seem to have any issues. When I load my 2 old 840 Pros with Windows 7 installed its smooth like butter its this new install that has issues.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I've been contemplating upgrading my monitor to either 1440p/4K sometime this year, and I'm currently strongly inclined towards the 4K option.

But I tried playing DA:I at 4K with a 1202MHz Titan and it yielded only 15FPS with no MSAA. Which means even with perfect scaling, two Titans would get only about 30FPS at that resolution.

And even if the upcoming GM200 is better by 50% than Titans, two of those in SLI would mean 300% GPU power of a Titan with perfect scaling, which should translate into 45FPS in games in terms of real world performance.

Now, the question is - what kind of GPU power would I require to max out even the most resource-hungry games (minus all kinds of AA) at 4K 60Hz?

Thank you.


----------



## needfrospeed

I am about to sell my Mountain Mods system, w/ Tri GTX Titan Sig Hydrocoppers.. Ideally as a job lot.. In Houston also if you might be interested some photos in gallery.

otherwise will break up

Case: Mountain Mods Ascension C.S
MB: Asus RIVE, EK water cooled
CPU: 3960 24/7: 4600 @ 1.31v / 4900 @1.43v
Ram: 16 gig Dominator Platinum 2133 series ,@2400hmz 10.11.11.28 1.5v
Drive: OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB
Cooling: 2 x 560 SR1 + 1 X 280 SR1 single loop
Aquaero 5 fan controller w/NB PK3 Fans @ 900rpm. Koolance 380i w/. MCP355 x 2 XSPC top
Video: Titan GTX Hydro Copper x 3 SLI
Power Supply: 2ea x Corsair 1200w


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've been contemplating upgrading my monitor to either 1440p/4K sometime this year, and I'm currently strongly inclined towards the 4K option.
> 
> But I tried playing DA:I at 4K with a 1202MHz Titan and it yielded only 15FPS with no MSAA. Which means even with perfect scaling, two Titans would get only about 30FPS at that resolution.
> 
> And even if the upcoming GM200 is better by 50% than Titans, two of those in SLI would mean 300% GPU power of a Titan with perfect scaling, which should translate into 45FPS in games in terms of real world performance.
> 
> Now, the question is - what kind of GPU power would I require to max out even the most resource-hungry games (minus all kinds of AA) at 4K 60Hz?
> 
> Thank you.


2.25 times a titan black at 1200mhz slied. So it needs to be 50 percent faster than this rather than @980mhz.

So basically 50% faster than TB with oc of 23-25 percent slied.. 4k 60fps maxed out every setting will be conquered with sli


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You did it! Your item sold. Eager to get your money? The quickest way to get it is to ship the item to the buyer as soon as they pay.
> 
> 
> 
> less than 12 hours.
> 
> $720
Click to expand...

lol That card is worth more now than what I paid for my card more than a year ago. Luvs it


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> lol That card is worth more now than what I paid for my card more than a year ago. Luvs it


Same paid like $635 for this third one a year ago. OFC let highest ASIC slip first. MIGHT sell the other two as well, then grab some cheap ass 290s to hold me over. Not much gaming going on right now, between work, school, and a very special to me ex-gf from high school somehow ending up in the same city as me after 7 years of not talking. I'll totally believe in fate, if she does as well.







felt like it was during the two weekends we shacked together.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> less than 12 hours.
> 
> $720


You should cash in on the other two. At that price it is very tempting to let them go, and buy a 960 until new GPUs arrive. I had to cash in on my x79 platform, at least while it was worth something.

Now that I don't want the Swift my local Micro Center has 3 in stock :-/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You should cash in on the other two. At that price it is very tempting to let them go, and buy a 960 until new GPUs arrive. I had to cash in on my x79 platform, at least while it was worth something.
> 
> Now that I don't want the Swift my local Micro Center has 3 in stock :-/


I'm thinking about it.

So much so that the other two are still sitting on the floor.

If I get a bite, i'll just pickup a single 290 Lightning, or something. Should be more than enough for 1080P gaming, specially now that I'm back to that point in life where day one gaming is trumped by other... things...


----------



## quipers

When is the next flagship Nvidia release expected?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> When is the next flagship Nvidia release expected?


Better be soon, I am pushing a 750ti temporarily...


----------



## quipers

If soon won't be for another year, I'll just hold onto my Titan, which is working great.

But if it's likely to be in just a few weeks, eg this spring, maybe I should sell now before prices plummet.


----------



## jthrower101

So ive been using two vanilla titans for about 1 1/2 and been very pleased with thier oc'ing ability 72 & 71 % asic. But since I dont even use sli anymore; would pawning them off on ebay etc be worth it? I dont game as much as used to... maybe wow once a week. I was holding out of gta 5, but the delay happened. Both titans have ek full cover blocks w/ back plates... no warranty anymore though


----------



## pr1me

My 2 titan's can handle anything i throw at them, gaming on those has been amazing so far.
I've been tempted to change them for a set of 980 matrix to match my rig, but that's more for the looks than anything else







.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 2.25 times a titan black at 1200mhz slied. So it needs to be 50 percent faster than this rather than @980mhz.
> 
> So basically 50% faster than TB with oc of 23-25 percent slied.. 4k 60fps maxed out every setting will be conquered with sli


Just to be clear, did you mean that it would require two GPUs that are each equivalent in performance to two overclocked Titan Blacks in SLI?


----------



## skupples

welp, we should at least agree to rig the Ebay market w/ fixed prices of $700









took 12 hours for the last one to sell, will see how long it takes for #2 to sell at the same price.


----------



## cravinmild

thats right skupples' thats three titans which will not be sold again for some time







That is three less titans on the market which bring the sell price up again for the rest of us







I say starting price is now $1000-simple supply and demand mechanics ..... like how nvidia sold these originally.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Jeez Skup, you're making me seriously consider throwing my Titans with blocks up on Ebay if I can get $700 for them. I suppose I could grab a 290X with WB for cheap and that would cover my (admittedly rare gaming sessions) until something better comes out....


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needfrospeed*
> 
> I am about to sell my Mountain Mods system, w/ Tri GTX Titan Sig Hydrocoppers.. Ideally as a job lot.. In Houston also if you might be interested some photos in gallery.
> 
> otherwise will break up
> 
> Case: Mountain Mods Ascension C.S
> MB: Asus RIVE, EK water cooled
> CPU: 3960 24/7: 4600 @ 1.31v / 4900 @1.43v
> Ram: 16 gig Dominator Platinum 2133 series ,@2400hmz 10.11.11.28 1.5v
> Drive: OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB
> Cooling: 2 x 560 SR1 + 1 X 280 SR1 single loop
> Aquaero 5 fan controller w/NB PK3 Fans @ 900rpm. Koolance 380i w/. MCP355 x 2 XSPC top
> Video: Titan GTX Hydro Copper x 3 SLI
> Power Supply: 2ea x Corsair 1200w


How much do you want for 1 titan


----------



## stxe34

my 4 titan blacks are up 4 sale


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> thats right skupples' thats three titans which will not be sold again for some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is three less titans on the market which bring the sell price up again for the rest of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say starting price is now $1000-simple supply and demand mechanics ..... like how nvidia sold these originally.


lol, I mean why not... We're probably one of the few forum clubs with this many owners still trolling around.

I let #2 slip, outside of Ebay, which means #3 is technically on Ebay. If it goes, 290x w/ block for 6 months is the plan.

It's a 61% Vanilla titan. That's an obscenely rare GPU, as they rarely pushed chips w/ that much leak into the vanilla SKU.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

If I can get $700 for each I think I'll let them go. Hate to lose the blocks but if I returned them to stock I'd probably not be able to sell the blocks anyway. I too could see going the 290X route as I have found several vanilla ones for ~$200 or so (I guess that stock cooler brings the value down on those guys). Since I'd be blocking it anyway sounds good to me. How much performance are we looking at losing going to a single or even dual 290X's Skupples?


----------



## skupples

Not a whole lot, possibly none at all, if they clock well. Hawaii is also supposedly smoother in dual GPU than Kepler.


----------



## skupples

Hahah


----------



## Swolern

Damn Skupps looks like some bare bones in there.









Have you been able to try FC4 on a single screen & single GPU? Even though I'm running at 120fps @ 1440p with 970s it's not butter smooth that I remember with the Titan. Think I'm going to return the 970s and go with GM200.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn Skupps looks like some bare bones in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been able to try FC4 on a single screen & single GPU? Even though I'm running at 120fps @ 1440p with 970s it's not butter smooth that I remember with the Titan. Think I'm going to return the 970s and go with GM200.


Only tried on single 1080P in tri-sli, it was MUCH smoother than in surround + tri-sli, with max possible settings, though still had some random hitches.

something tells me the game simply isn't designed to deal w/ high FPS. I mean, they ALMOST released it as a 30FPS locked title, but everyone freaked out so that announcement magically vanished.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hahah


put some clothes on that thing, looks naked


----------



## skupples




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang you Skupps, you got me really thinking about a total rig tear down and rebuild now. $1500 from my Titans would get me some nice new hardware!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang you Skupps, you got me really thinking about a total rig tear down and rebuild now. $1500 from my Titans would get me some nice new hardware!


Most of that $1500 is going into the bank, for me. Trying to get a bigger place(mortgage?!). Hard to bring girls back to your one bedroom quintuplet-plex in the ghetto. They think they're going to go missing, about 5 minutes into the drive home from the bar.


----------



## Swolern

Business before pleasure for sure.

Actually more business = more pleasure!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Business before pleasure for sure.
> 
> Actually more business = more pleasure!


indeed.

Had "the one" from High School randomly show up down here in Fort Lauderdale(as in, she some how made it here from Indiana w/o me ever finding out, then randomly decided to find me... she still has my phone number from high school memorized...). We spent the weekend together, booze was had, stupid things were said, tears & laughter were shared, aaaaaaaaaaaand now its time to scrub that from my brain.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've sworn off women for the time being after my divorce. Computers are a hell of a lot easier to understand...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've sworn off women for the time being after my divorce. Computers are a hell of a lot easier to understand...


computers don't lie. This is why I work with them for a living.

yet... computers don't lie, yet.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm thinking I can cash in my Intel Tuning Plan on my crappy clocking 4930k, sell the replacement NIB for $500 or so, sell the Titans for $1500, the RIVE for $200-300 and use all that to rebuild an epic new build in my TJ-11. Maybe even go with 1150 for a change and get one of those 5GHz 4790K's from Siliconlottery.com! Add a couple of 290X's and a Maximus board and I'd have a pretty kickass setup, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've sworn off women for the time being after my divorce. Computers are a hell of a lot easier to understand...


Your definitely due for a rebuild then. It will keep your mind off the bullcrap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> computers don't lie. This is why I work with them for a living.
> 
> yet... computers don't lie, yet.


Unless GPUZ tells you that she has 4gb but actually has only 3.5 usable.









Probably right about FC4 Skupps.


----------



## carlhil2

And, here I am, kicking my DC build to the curb...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm thinking I can cash in my Intel Tuning Plan on my crappy clocking 4930k, sell the replacement NIB for $500 or so, sell the Titans for $1500, the RIVE for $200-300 and use all that to rebuild an epic new build in my TJ-11. Maybe even go with 1150 for a change and get one of those 5GHz 4790K's from Siliconlottery.com! Add a couple of 290X's and a Maximus board and I'd have a pretty kickass setup, wouldn't you say?


sounds good to me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Your definitely due for a rebuild then. It will keep your mind off the bullcrap.
> Unless they GPUZ tells you that she has 4gb but actually has only 3.5 usable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably right about FC4 Skupps.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Your definitely due for a rebuild then. It will keep your mind off the bullcrap.
> *Unless they GPUZ tells you that she has 4gb but actually has only 3.5 usable*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably right about FC4 Skupps.


OMG!!!


----------



## cravinmild

Ha, if i was ever got divorced ( after the tears of course and waiting an approprate amount of time) i would be getting that bucket list completed. Tablet to post on ocn and my 3d camera to capture the special moments .... with permision obviously. I hear the women these days are freaky lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Heh, first thing I did was got me a brand new ZX-6R!


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Heh, first thing I did was got me a brand new ZX-6R!


Too funny I did a CBRR954, 12 years ago...


----------



## skupples

Seems I might have triggered a mass sell off.


----------



## provost

I am hanging on to my 4 way titties for a while, if nothing else than to remind me not to buy an Nvidia flagship ever again that comes with limited driver optimization window









The more I think about it, the more AMD GPUs make sense as Nvidia has perfected the art of gimping and has made it into a science...lol

AMD still has to battle to retain and gain customers so it hasn't become sleazy just as yet











This new rebuild phase should be done soon, I think ... lol


----------



## CryptiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Titans are the best GPU investments I have ever made in my life and ever will. I've been a Titan owner for nearly 2 years now. An SLI Titan owner for 1.5 years, and tri-SLI for 6 months. It seems like I can get back the full $2K I spent on all of these Titans. But never mind I also picked up a very useful skill in CUDA computing using these. $1000 was motivating enough for me to look into what all the GPU computing rage was about and once I got into it... I can't stop now (and thus cannot sell my Titans as I have too much use for them).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 83.1% ASIC golden Titan will never be sold though. That one will be forever keeps and nostalgia 10 years from now!


how does the golden titan clock??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> how does the golden titan clock??


Golden Titans should be near 1400 by 1.3+


----------



## Creator

If this is true : http://www.overclock.net/t/1540929/wccftech-nvidia-s-gm200-is-down-on-fp64-performance-alleges-report

Then I guess I'm not buying future iterations of Titans. But it's a wcc article so hopefully they're just wrong again.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, saw that. I really hope it is a rumor. Otherwise, I just don't see the point of the card being worth anywhere near a grand, or heck, even over 600-700 range.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> The more I think about it, the more AMD GPUs make sense as Nvidia has perfected the art of gimping and has made it into a science...lol


Hey, hey, hey! What's with all the Negative Nancying around here?
That kind of talk doesn't help resale values!
Overclocked Titans are still some of the most powerful cards on the market.


----------



## ski-bum

Quick question.
What NVidia driver is the best for a single Titan?


----------



## mbed0123

I'd have to say I am pleased with my TITAN's to this day. Bought day one for full price and had to have four after fixing a power draw issue. I have compared my system setup to that of newer configurations with 980's from various sites and my TITAN's still come out on top.

Check out the article on pcper and tell me that the quad SLI 980 article isn't a sham when compared to the results at hardware.us.... Pcper's frame times and even their scaling across the cards was a complete joke as they rarely scaled at all after three way. How with results like that and other sites/configurations destroying your results are you not going to "check" into something regarding their setup. They would rather bash the scaling and how bad the frame times are. Anyone complaining about frame times should be most crossfire configs/users as I've never really heard of issues with nvidia and frametimes.

Not to mention the 10 year warranty I have on all four cards (and two SN-1500 PSU's) through eVGA...... Easily a clear advantage/piece of mind for myself stepping further into future of display devices.


----------



## ski-bum

Have had mine since day 1 and also love my Titan. If your on a 2560 x 1440 you've needed the extra VRAM forever now.
Just wondering if I should continue to update the drivers to the latest or is there one that seems to work better for us then others?


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Quick question.
> What NVidia driver is the best for a single Titan?


There isn't a best driver, don't know why people assume this. The latest non beta one is what most run but people tend to have issues and that depends on their hardware config. Download the latest and try it out.


----------



## Ithanul

Anyway, since both Titans are running good on stock for the past month since being water cool. It finally time for me to do some overclocking. Plus, I want more folding power out of these babies.









Is the guides in the first post still the most updated on flashing the cards and overclocking them? Also, what is the preferred version of AB to use?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Anyway, since both Titans are running good on stock for the past month since being water cool. It finally time for me to do some overclocking. Plus, I want more folding power out of these babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the guides in the first post still the most updated on flashing the cards and overclocking them? Also, what is the preferred version of AB to use?


OP for flashing, I used AB 3.0.1 last with no issues
*Volt mod* http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19340#post_21277044


----------



## Lixi

Hi everybody,

I know I am little late to the party.







But it's actually perfect timing that you just posted the VoltMod stuff.

I have applied the same to my AB. It also works with the newest versison 4.1.0.

Overclocking seems to work quite well in combination with the BIOS from Skyn3t. Currently I am running my Titan at 1202MHz with 1.25V on the core. I did not check if this is a good result but at least I never managed to get past 1200 with the stock BIOS. Still tweaking a bit to find out what is my max possible OC for 24/7 use.

What is wondering me though, is the voltage when GPU is idle. In Afterburner it does permanently show 1250mv, even if no load on the GPU and clocks are down to 324MHz.

GPU-Z is showing lower voltage, but it appears that GPU-Z is showing incorrect voltage under load, so I am unsure if the idle value is correct here. GPU-Z shows a max of 1137mv under load, although I set it to 1250 via AB. I suppose that is what's "branded" into the BIOS?!

Is my GPU running at 1250mv permanently now? Even when idle? If yes, is there a way to change/fix this?

Would appreciate your comments on this.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixi*
> 
> I have applied the same to my AB. It also works with the newest versison 4.1.0.


Ooo, that is nice to hear. Since that the current version of AB that I am running. So I just need to flash the BIOS and get to overclocking these bad boys.


----------



## Lixi

Let me add that this is "only" the 1300mv unlock.


----------



## qiplayer

Hi guys, I'm on a nightshift, I just readed through the post of the last months. So you sell your Titans... Here in switzerland gtx Titan sell for less. I'm following a bid,I suppose i wll sell for 500/550.

I want some games that gives the right Level of adrenaline on multiplayer. Since the crysis2 multiplayer closed, my rig has been resting for longtime. Just lately I restarted playing BF3, but I want more.
Or the rig isn't worth to be there anymore.

Am I the only one waiting Nvidia to Support 5 Screens on gtx Titan? I have 3 "old" Monitors wich i like to add to the Setup (does the hz difference matter?)...
And it wouldn't be bad having 5 of them in Portrait
















For who debezeled the vg278H, how do you hold the Panel on the rest of the monitor? I am using tape, and ned to change it soon because the panels are coming off.

I forgot to add, for who has Titans on stock cooler, consider to Change the cooling paste to a much better one or to liquid metal, I did that with gtx680 and got 7-8C less.

Anyway greetings from the city of carnival.
qiplayer


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm on a nightshift, I just readed through the post of the last months. So you sell your Titans... Here in switzerland gtx Titan sell for less. I'm following a bid,I suppose i wll sell for 500/550.
> 
> I want some games that gives the right Level of adrenaline on multiplayer. Since the crysis2 multiplayer closed, my rig has been resting for longtime. Just lately I restarted playing BF3, but I want more.
> Or the rig isn't worth to be there anymore.
> 
> Am I the only one waiting Nvidia to Support 5 Screens on gtx Titan? I have 3 "old" Monitors wich i like to add to the Setup (does the hz difference matter?)...
> And it wouldn't be bad having 5 of them in Portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For who debezeled the vg278H, how do you hold the Panel on the rest of the monitor? I am using tape, and ned to change it soon because the panels are coming off.
> 
> I forgot to add, for who has Titans on stock cooler, consider to Change the cooling paste to a much better one or to liquid metal, I did that with gtx680 and got 7-8C less.
> 
> Anyway greetings from the city of carnival.
> qiplayer


20 lb 3m adhesive tape is what I use, I also used some aluminum vent tape, but the 3m seams the best over all. One of my 3 VG278H KEPT falling off the vesa mount with any tape till the 3m stuff. The other 2 have not needed it so far.


----------



## djriful

For those who are looking for rom, files, tools. Mirror downloads are here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixi*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I know I am little late to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's actually perfect timing that you just posted the VoltMod stuff.
> 
> I have applied the same to my AB. It also works with the newest versison 4.1.0.
> 
> Overclocking seems to work quite well in combination with the BIOS from Skyn3t. Currently I am running my Titan at 1202MHz with 1.25V on the core. I did not check if this is a good result but at least I never managed to get past 1200 with the stock BIOS. Still tweaking a bit to find out what is my max possible OC for 24/7 use.
> 
> What is wondering me though, is the voltage when GPU is idle. In Afterburner it does permanently show 1250mv, even if no load on the GPU and clocks are down to 324MHz.
> 
> GPU-Z is showing lower voltage, but it appears that GPU-Z is showing incorrect voltage under load, so I am unsure if the idle value is correct here. GPU-Z shows a max of 1137mv under load, although I set it to 1250 via AB. I suppose that is what's "branded" into the BIOS?!
> 
> Is my GPU running at 1250mv permanently now? Even when idle? If yes, is there a way to change/fix this?
> 
> Would appreciate your comments on this.


if I remember correctly, GPUZ doesn't properly report voltage, after the mod.

Also, if I remember correctly, YES your voltage is fixed @ 1.25V when set to 1.25V. MSI-AB does however have a profile tool in the properties section which detects 3D clocks, which means it will auto-down-clock, when in 2D mode, if setup properly. I've never actually used the tool, so I'm not positive as to how it works. You might just set .exe exceptions, or it might be based off of load. What i DO KNOW is that it goes back & forth between the OC profile & default settings.

Sorry, I'm a bit tired. Was an extremely long & satisfying weekend.


----------



## Lixi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if I remember correctly, GPUZ doesn't properly report voltage, after the mod.
> 
> Also, if I remember correctly, YES your voltage is fixed @ 1.25V when set to 1.25V. MSI-AB does however have a profile tool in the properties section which detects 3D clocks, which means it will auto-down-clock, when in 2D mode, if setup properly. I've never actually used the tool, so I'm not positive as to how it works. You might just set .exe exceptions, or it might be based off of load. What i DO KNOW is that it goes back & forth between the OC profile & default settings.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a bit tired. Was an extremely long & satisfying weekend.


I found it and it is actually very very simple.

There is a drop down for 3D and for 2D. You simply assign the OC profile to 3D and create a stock profile and assign it to 2D. I tried with Valley Benchmark and 2 different Games. Works just fine.

Thank you very much. I almost feel bad that I did not see this option by myself.









Thanks again. This is the solution I was looking for.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixi*
> 
> I found it and it is actually very very simple.
> 
> There is a drop down for 3D and for 2D. You simply assign the OC profile to 3D and create a stock profile and assign it to 2D. I tried with Valley Benchmark and 2 different Games. Works just fine.
> 
> Thank you very much. I almost feel bad that I did not see this option by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. This is the solution I was looking for.


No problem! I didn't know it existed until like 2 months ago, probably due to it being further over in the list.


----------



## Lixi

What is the max voltage that you guys would recommend for 24/7 use with watercooling?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixi*
> 
> What is the max voltage that you guys would recommend for 24/7 use with watercooling?


I'm a bit more conservative than others. 1.35 max if you don't want to deal with an RMA in the next year, and have a proper full cover block cooling the VRMs. EK preferably as they hands down made the best titan blocks.


----------



## Lixi

Funny thing that you say you are conservative. Because others even freak out when you tell them to go towards 1.3v.

I am using a full cover block from Aquacomputer. That's a german manufacturer, so I am not sure how well it's known here in this forum. But I am pretty sure that it's actively cooling the VRMs, too.

I guess I test with 1.3 max first and see how far I get. If there is no massive improvement in MHz when going beyond, I'll leave it like that.

Thanks again.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Hey, hey, hey! What's with all the Negative Nancying around here?
> That kind of talk doesn't help resale values!
> Overclocked Titans are still some of the most powerful cards on the market.


I think Titans are probably the last great cards from NV, as the new motto for NV is to be the ultimate "Ngimper". ..lol
If it weren't for lack of sli and driver optimization support for the Titans, we will be stomping all over the 980s, based on our hardware specs..
But then again, how would it help the new card sales.....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I think Titans are probably the last great cards from NV, as the new motto for NV is to be the ultimate "Ngimper". ..lol
> If it weren't for lack of sli and driver optimization support for the Titans, we will be stomping all over the 980s, based on our hardware specs..
> But then again, how would it help the new card sales.....


980s are great in power efficiency. But that should be the 960, while big Maxell should be the real 980.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 980s are great in power efficiency. But that should be the 960, while big Maxell should be the real 980.


They're great at being faster than TITANS too.


----------



## Lixi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They're great at being faster than TITANS too.


But think of the fact that the Titan was released in Feb 2013. Two years later there is what? A power efficient card with 20-30% more performance? How boring is that. In a few years we have a situation like with CPUs. Where a 2600K is bassically still the same CPU as a 4790K (performance wise).

Dont get me wrong. New hardware is always fun and I am guilty as many others here of wasting too much money on it.









But at some point in time I would love to see some real upgrades between two generations of hardware.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixi*
> 
> But think of the fact that the Titan was released in Feb 2013. Two years later there is what? A power efficient card with 20-30% more performance? How boring is that. In a few years we have a situation like with CPUs. Where a 2600K is bassically still the same CPU as a 4790K (performance wise).
> 
> Dont get me wrong. New hardware is always fun and I am guilty as many others here of wasting too much money on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at some point in time I would love to see some real upgrades between two generations of hardware.


I know, I'm just on the wind up. I had 6 TITANs in total


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They're great at being faster than TITANS too.


Not for me.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Where you get that the 980 is 20%-30% faster than Titan??? They are nearly equal in performance with the 980 being much more efficient. In fact, there are still a few benches where Titan beats the 980 out right...


----------



## tlr3715

I just went from a Titan hydro copper to a 980SC since I wanted to SLI two cards and future proof my rig as much as I could. I can tell you the 980 performance is about equal to the stock clocks of the Titan HC. In fact I am showing a 4FPS drop in the donut V2 test from EVGAs OC scanner.

I was originally looking for a second Titan but did not want to spend the money they are fetching for cards that have run for a few years now. The Titan Blacks and Zs are also way out of funk for performance vs dollar value these days in my opinion. The 980 was the logical choice for me at the price point plus you get some new AA technology and direct X 12 ready. Plus from what Ive read they scale better in SLI than the older cards.

I would definately not upgrade straight from a Titan to a 980 though. It would be like throwing away money.

Will be getting the second 980 this week. Should be some good times


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah the 980 is a great card and if i were buying new id go for a pair of 980 classies for sure. But since i have two titans i see no reason to sidegrade to 980's...


----------



## Lixi

Basically every review on the internet shows that the 980 is ahead of the Titan. It's more or less similar to a 780 Ti's performance if you trust the reviews. But i have not tested this myself.


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL. Let's not go there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlr3715*
> 
> I just went from a Titan hydro copper to a 980SC since I wanted to SLI two cards and future proof my rig as much as I could. I can tell you the 980 performance is about equal to the stock clocks of the Titan HC. In fact I am showing a 4FPS drop in the donut V2 test from EVGAs OC scanner.
> 
> I was originally looking for a second Titan but did not want to spend the money they are fetching for cards that have run for a few years now. The Titan Blacks and Zs are also way out of funk for performance vs dollar value these days in my opinion. The 980 was the logical choice for me at the price point plus you get some new AA technology and direct X 12 ready. Plus from what Ive read they scale better in SLI than the older cards.
> 
> I would definately not upgrade straight from a Titan to a 980 though. It would be like throwing away money.
> 
> Will be getting the second 980 this week. Should be some good times


Try having three of them on water. I'd take 980 performance any day. And an original titan is slower than a 980 for crying out loud lol. Christ, that's not even up debate at all unless you want to get into graph wars over cherry picked results.

They are however still king of the hill for UHD


----------



## cstkl1

I tested one 980. Its clock to clock equal a 780ti.
The gain it gets is on the oc. Vs titan black.. Theres a gain but not as smooth. Because alot of games hit 5gb of vram at 1440p. The 980 has a lot of "hiccups".

So next card from nvidia better be a 12gb monster for 4k.


----------



## Silent Scone

There are a few games calling on more VRAM now yes. Will be make or break with GM200 whether or not I go AMD or not.

By the way clock to clock is not important.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixi*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> I know I am little late to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's actually perfect timing that you just posted the VoltMod stuff.
> I have applied the same to my AB. It also works with the newest versison 4.1.0.
> Overclocking seems to work quite well in combination with the BIOS from Skyn3t. Currently I am running my Titan at 1202MHz with 1.25V on the core. I did not check if this is a good result but at least I never managed to get past 1200 with the stock BIOS. Still tweaking a bit to find out what is my max possible OC for 24/7 use.
> What is wondering me though, is the voltage when GPU is idle. In Afterburner it does permanently show 1250mv, even if no load on the GPU and clocks are down to 324MHz.
> GPU-Z is showing lower voltage, but it appears that GPU-Z is showing incorrect voltage under load, so I am unsure if the idle value is correct here. GPU-Z shows a max of 1137mv under load, although I set it to 1250 via AB. I suppose that is what's "branded" into the BIOS?!
> Is my GPU running at 1250mv permanently now? Even when idle? If yes, is there a way to change/fix this?
> Would appreciate your comments on this.


Dont worry about voltage, read my articles:











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm on a nightshift, I just readed through the post of the last months. So you sell your Titans... Here in switzerland gtx Titan sell for less. I'm following a bid,I suppose i wll sell for 500/550.
> I want some games that gives the right Level of adrenaline on multiplayer. Since the crysis2 multiplayer closed, my rig has been resting for longtime. Just lately I restarted playing BF3, but I want more.
> Or the rig isn't worth to be there anymore.
> Am I the only one waiting Nvidia to Support 5 Screens on gtx Titan? I have 3 "old" Monitors wich i like to add to the Setup (does the hz difference matter?)...
> And it wouldn't be bad having 5 of them in Portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For who debezeled the vg278H, how do you hold the Panel on the rest of the monitor? I am using tape, and ned to change it soon because the panels are coming off.
> I forgot to add, for who has Titans on stock cooler, consider to Change the cooling paste to a much better one or to liquid metal, I did that with gtx680 and got 7-8C less.
> Anyway greetings from the city of carnival.
> qiplayer


Remove the tape, go to the hardware store and get a bonding silicone glue (strong grip (kg) and heat resistant as the back of the monitor gets hot, some glues will fail above 40C), then apply the gorilla tape!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## skupples

Reviews.


----------



## Lixi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont worry about voltage, read my articles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
> As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
> (The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)
> 
> 
> In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory
> 
> In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> (An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)
> 
> In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W
> 
> DON'T GO OVER:
> 
> With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
> With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W
> 
> WATERCOOLING:
> 
> ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
> "TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL
> 
> 
> 
> (where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)
> 
> Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:
> 
> 
> 
> It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
> The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
> Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
> YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
> Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
> It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:
> 
> aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
> It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
> Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
> The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
> Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
> The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
> In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
> So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
> HEAT KILLS!
> Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
> Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
> The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
> Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


So you say as long as the temp is alright the voltage doesn't matter? To overstate the case.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Reviews.


Hi Bro!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixi*


Just read it all, its all there, voltage is just part of the equation!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## ChronoBodi

So GM200 is going on 28nm... something tells me this won't be 100% faster than gk100 in general.

I bet 2016 is when we will see anything substantial on the 16nm node at the least.


----------



## Silent Scone

There will be no 20mn GPU sadly, so you've got a wait. Sometimes it's easier to not pay attention to the industry and just assess these products as they come. Nothing you can do about it lol.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There will be no 20mn GPU sadly, so you've got a wait. Sometimes it's easier to not pay attention to the industry and just assess these products as they come. Nothing you can do about it lol.


Yea, lets hope the 28nm gm200 will be impressive despite the stagnant node its on.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I think Titans are probably the last great cards from NV, as the new motto for NV is to be the ultimate "Ngimper". ..lol
> If it weren't for lack of sli and driver optimization support for the Titans, we will be stomping all over the 980s, based on our hardware specs..
> But then again, how would it help the new card sales.....


This is all fairly funny.

I went from 4 30" monitors now to 1. I have 1 Titan in the system and may just send the others back. When I look at what I want to do next, (on AIR) Occam and I got my past titans to 1250MZ. Why would 60% be getter than 80.1% on air cooling?

I had a Titan at 63% when I first got them and sold that one to Baasha about this time last year.

Trajectory on pricing, I also saw Titans on Ebay selling for up to $1,150 up until October of this year (search -->advanced ---> Sold Listings)

Titan still has a lot of value, however, on someone who needs to upgrade his system I run into the issue of:

A. Do I sell my Titan on Ebay / Forums again and buy a 980 or kingpin. Or do I continue to wait and hope that Nvidia will come up with something better. I prefer Nvidia over AMD mainly due to driver optimizations. What I find really confusing though based on what you guys wrote above...

*"Titan is not optimized for SLI / Drivers*"

Is this true? If so how, do you figure, since isn't SLI ---> SLI?

Another thing I was wondering how do you feel the EVGA 980 Kingpin will stack against the Titan!?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd try not to compare the Kingpin to a TITAN at all. It's slightly impracticable considering how much it's going to come out at, and I've not really ever understood people that bought 3 or 4 KPEs who weren't going to put them on cold. Slightly expensive and elaborate for general gaming purposes. GM204s greatest trait is that they run exceptionally cool. If you're going to put 1.3 to 1.4v through them to run them on a daily basis - that goes completely out of the window. It's horses for different courses. You're better off where you are.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> This is all fairly funny.
> 
> I went from 4 30" monitors now to 1. I have 1 Titan in the system and may just send the others back. When I look at what I want to do next, (on AIR) Occam and I got my past titans to 1250MZ. Why would 60% be getter than 80.1% on air cooling?
> 
> I had a Titan at 63% when I first got them and sold that one to Baasha about this time last year.
> 
> Trajectory on pricing, I also saw Titans on Ebay selling for up to $1,150 up until October of this year (search -->advanced ---> Sold Listings)
> 
> Titan still has a lot of value, however, on someone who needs to upgrade his system I run into the issue of:
> 
> A. Do I sell my Titan on Ebay / Forums again and buy a 980 or kingpin. Or do I continue to wait and hope that Nvidia will come up with something better. I prefer Nvidia over AMD mainly due to driver optimizations. What I find really confusing though based on what you guys wrote above...
> 
> *"Titan is not optimized for SLI / Drivers*"
> 
> *Is this true? If so how, do you figure, since isn't SLI ---> SLI?*
> 
> *Another thing I was wondering how do you feel the EVGA 980 Kingpin will stack against the Titan!?*


*-*They have stopped driver optimization for GK110s, and my beef is with the rather short driver optimization support period given some of the flagship GK110s variants only received a mere few months of driver optimization support until they stopped it when the Maxwell was released. We have better hardware specs (more cuda cores, etc) than Maxwell, but due to targeted software optimization, all GK110s are suffering (relatively speaking) ;
*-* SLI sucks right now beyond two cards, period . NV needs to get its act together, or not, as it is more focused on competing with Intel for efficiency gains, Tegra, etc. In the meantime, the desktop gpus are getting the red head step child treatment, except this is NV's cash cow that's' feeding other ventures...so go figure ... cutting your nose to spite our face...







; and
*-* I agree with scone, I have always viewed KPE to be a product for extreme cooling, i.e. phase, or better yet, LN cooling. This why I have the 780 Ti KPE to play on cold with...lol


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi guys. I know this is not the place to ask this, but I'd be grateful if you could provide me information that is relevant to my dilemma.

How can a bottleneck be alleviated/mitigated other than by upgrading/overclocking the bottlenecking component? I'm writing an article on this so some pointers would really help.

And if you can point me towards a more pertinent thread for such queries, I'd be more than glad to head over to that thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Songoku88

I have a little question: Goes the Power Target in Skyn3ts Bios to 125% oder 150%?


----------



## mbed0123

Man with DSR and my four TITANs I couldn't be happier. Most if not all games (albeit at launch) scale just fine with all of my cards pushed to 90-99%

Now if we could just get that DX12 to offer this kind of memory stacking.........!


----------



## skupples

Ohhhh you will find plenty of titles that explode in quad sli


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Songoku88*
> 
> I have a little question: Goes the Power Target in Skyn3ts Bios to 125% oder 150%?


Could have sworn that (depending which BIOS you have) the slider offers %300 power target.


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Ohhhh you will find plenty of titles that explode in quad sli


Seriously though......with seeing the throughput we have today on this tech, would it be safe to say that us dinosaur owners will be good to go with the future implementation of DX12?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi guys. I know this is not the place to ask this, but I'd be grateful if you could provide me information that is relevant to my dilemma.
> 
> How can a bottleneck be alleviated/mitigated other than by upgrading/overclocking the bottlenecking component? I'm writing an article on this so some pointers would really help.
> 
> And if you can point me towards a more pertinent thread for such queries, I'd be more than glad to head over to that thread.
> 
> Thank you.


Hmm afaik

Game loads from hdd/ssd to ram to vram
Cpu does this task via api
Gpu core feeds from vram
Physixs etc handled by cpu/gpu

Ram/cpu/pcie/hdd connected via i/o

So overclocking all would benefit depending on game engine.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Seriously though......with seeing the throughput we have today on this tech, would it be safe to say that us dinosaur owners will be good to go with the future implementation of DX12?


IF they end up properly extending support to Kepler, yes.


----------



## skupples

Who's no longer a Titan owner? THIS GUY!!!!


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> IF they end up properly extending support to Kepler, yes.


No I get that. Just would be nice to know for sure as they've already painted the picture that it will all be backwards compatible with today's tech, but we know how that can truly pan out. Have to push those new hardware specs that are to come......


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm afaik
> 
> Game loads from hdd/ssd to ram to vram
> Cpu does this task via api
> Gpu core feeds from vram
> Physixs etc handled by cpu/gpu
> 
> Ram/cpu/pcie/hdd connected via i/o
> 
> So overclocking all would benefit depending on game engine.


Thanks a lot for your input cstkl1.

But like I mentioned, I already have overclocking covered. I need to know if there is anything other than it that might help. Maybe something on the software side of things?

Thanks again for answering an off-topic question.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input cstkl1.
> 
> But like I mentioned, I already have overclocking covered. I need to know if there is anything other than it that might help. Maybe something on the software side of things?
> 
> Thanks again for answering an off-topic question.


Basically best scenario is that you are GPU bound. So many different bottlenecks can arise in the gpu pipeline and it's different for every game engine. On the software side of things there is not much you can do. A couple small things you can try depend on each game and PC config. Some in-game graphic settings may help alleviate cpu bottlenecks, if that is what you are seeing in your limitations. Just have to know which settings are cpu intensive and decrease them. Different OS may help slightly in only specific scenarios. Also HT enabled vs disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Who's no longer a Titan owner? THIS GUY!!!!


Oh my!!!!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Basically best scenario is that you are GPU bound. So many different bottlenecks can arise in the gpu pipeline and it's different for every game engine. On the software side of things there is not much you can do. A couple small things you can try depend on each game and PC config. Some in-game graphic settings may help alleviate cpu bottlenecks, if that is what you are seeing in your limitations. Just have to know which settings are cpu intensive and decrease them. Different OS may help slightly in only specific scenarios. Also HT enabled vs disabled.
> Oh my!!!!


Thanks a lot Swolern.

I know that this is a very long shot, but this is the article that I came up with on botllenecking and I'd really appreciate some feedback on it.

BottlenecksandHowtoGetRidofThem.docx 15k .docx file


If you do decide to give it a read, please keep in mind that this is meant for people who are not even remotely as tech savvy as the people on overclock.net.

Thank you.


----------



## supermi

Its becoming the titan fossil club in here









Cheers guys!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input cstkl1.
> 
> But like I mentioned, I already have overclocking covered. I need to know if there is anything other than it that might help. Maybe something on the software side of things?
> 
> Thanks again for answering an off-topic question.


you can always try primocache to speed things up on the HD disk side of things.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Its becoming the titan fossil club in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys!


haha, I dubbed this the world's fastest dinosaur club like the day after the 780 dropped.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input cstkl1.
> 
> But like I mentioned, I already have overclocking covered. I need to know if there is anything other than it that might help. Maybe something on the software side of things?
> 
> Thanks again for answering an off-topic question.


Os optimization is always cpu overhead related n in some cases ram/ssd.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Its becoming the titan fossil club in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys!


I hear these fossils are worth about $700. Lucky find!


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I hear these fossils are worth about $700. Lucky find!


Hahaha!!!
Cheers
Rep for sharing a smile!


----------



## djriful

Still rocking a TITAN.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Does anyone have a pinout for the Titan fan header?
> 
> Also, has anyone taken note of the exact model of fan used in the Titan/780/780 Ti/980 (presumably they all use the same)?


It is a mini pwm plug and the pin out is just like pwm fan header from my recollection. Akasa if my memory server makes some adapter for the plug in video card to normal pwm. You can chek the pinout there.

_edit - give you the wrong info above. Sorry was thinking about my PSU fan. here we go mate:

http://www.moddiy.com/products/3%252dPin-Standard-Fan-Connector-(Male)-to-Mini-2%252dPin-GPU-Fan-Connector-(Female).html

you can see the 12 v red wire in the normal 3 fan connector and the black ground going to the 2 pin fan header on the card._


----------



## ChronoBodi

These Titans have served me well... but now I am thinking of selling each for $600-700 and sidegrading to r9 290s until the next big thing hits.

Is regular r9 290s ok or what else would be a good holdover? Anything besides the gtx 970, obviously.


----------



## Swolern

Even though some of us are selling our Titans, we can still watch other Titan builds. Especially with a rendering monster like this guy is building with 2 Titan Zs on water. http://www.overclock.net/t/1542879/build-log-watercooled-2x-titan-z-octanerender-workstation-2#post_23581987


----------



## ChronoBodi

Actually, where are you seeing the $700 Titans on ebay? i don't see them....?

And uh, it seems to be hard to even find ANY Titans on ebay that's not $1,500 or anything respectable... i don't see any watchers.... i'm confused.


----------



## Ithanul

I have full plans to rock my Titans for a good bit longer. Plus, they play all my games even when I smack SweetFX on top plus when I want to downsample.








At most I may later on retire them to full fledged folding duty or be my backup cards.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Titan has a 4-pin header like every Nvidia reference card for years
> Titan has a 4-pin fan connector.
> 
> Judging from this adapter: http://www.moddiy.com/products/4%252dPin-PWM-Fan-Connector-(Female)-to-4%252dPin-Mini-GPU-Fan-Connector-(Male).html
> 
> The pinout is:
> 
> 
> 
> That is assuming that all Nvidia cards use the same pins.


then my original reply stands. If you have the 4 pin header the pinout is just like the PWM but with the smaller micro header:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13314/cab-454/Gelid_Solutions_PWM_Fan_Adapter_for_VGA_Cards_CA-PWM-02.html?id=BEdhyKFJ&mv_pc=970

I was at work when I first reply. Searching my photos I found this:



which suggest to me both types of fan headers are there.


----------



## ChronoBodi

are you guys sure a GTX Titan is really worth $600-700 on ebay?


----------



## skupples

All I know is all of mine slipped for that.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Hmmm...... should I get a 4gb or 8gb 290x?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> are you guys sure a GTX Titan is really worth $600-700 on ebay?


I watched three of them recently and they ended at $675, $735, and $800. I also watched a Titan-Z that went for almost $2300. Kind of wish I bought some when they were $1500 now! But in general they seem to be a lot more rare now than they were a year ago. If you can get over $700 on Ebay, that's probably about $600 in pocket after Ebay + Paypal fee rape and shipping. That's good considering a 390x might end up being a "free" upgrade.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I watched three of them recently and they ended at $675, $735, and $800. I also watched a Titan-Z that went for almost $2300. Kind of wish I bought some when they were $1500 now! But in general they seem to be a lot more rare now than they were a year ago. If you can get over $700 on Ebay, that's probably about $600 in pocket after Ebay + Paypal fee rape and shipping. That's good considering a 390x might end up being a "free" upgrade.


Well..... that explains why it seems so few GTX Titans are on Ebay, only one or two, lol.

Better now than never to sell the Titans before their value drops once GM200/390x with 6GB/8GB comes out.

But, i am wondering on what 290x to go with, and whether 8GB is worth it, maybe for future resale value just like this 6GB Titan turned out, lol.

I plan to get 290Xs first, then sell Titans.


----------



## skupples

Only one or two that aren't BNIB for like $1,300


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Only one or two that aren't BNIB for like $1,300


BNIB?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I watched three of them recently and they ended at $675, $735, and $800. I also watched a Titan-Z that went for almost $2300. Kind of wish I bought some when they were $1500 now! But in general they seem to be a lot more rare now than they were a year ago. If you can get over $700 on Ebay, that's probably about $600 in pocket after Ebay + Paypal fee rape and shipping. That's good considering a 390x might end up being a "free" upgrade.


Hah that's awesome, so yea i just paid $873 for two MSI R9 290Xs 8GB, one Titan can easily cover 85% or if im lucky, 100% of the cost. the other Titan is pure profit.

Just when did a two year old 6GB GPU keep so much value? It's unheard of really.


----------



## skupples

brand new in box.


----------



## Dyaems

Maybe I should sell my Titans too, but I have an unused XXL waterblock and I live at the other side of the globe...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Maybe I should sell my Titans too, but I have an unused XXL waterblock and I live at the other side of the globe...


yea still, insane resale value for a 2 year old 6GB card, which is arguably slightly worse perf-wise than my incoming MSI 290xs, but somehow the Titans go for $600-700 on Ebay while my 290Xs 8GB cost me $429 a piece.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Just when did a two year old 6GB GPU keep so much value? It's unheard of really.


Oddly its prices went up over the past few months. Right around 980 release, people were offloading Titans for below $500.

I think its the product of Nvidia separating its compute and gaming market. There's no sense otherwise for a Titan to still cost $700 or more. But when a Titan is still top dog for CUDA DP compute performance (you can overclock Titan where as Quadro and Tesla cannot) and costs thousands less than the professional parts, I guess that's holding the price up. That combined with seeming rarity of them now.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Well my expectations were fulfilled: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm

now waiting to be available since that is going to be my monitor. Glad I didn´t pull the trigger (due to lack of availability) on the Asus ROG one.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Well my expectations were fulfilled: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> now waiting to be available since that is going to be my monitor. Glad I didn´t pull the trigger (due to lack of availability) on the Asus ROG one.


Get the freesync variant and dump nvidia!

Titan was great dispite nvidia. Great card thanks to the members here and elseware who pulled back voltage controls and wrestled throttling back from the nvidia abyss!


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Get the freesync variant and dump nvidia!
> 
> Titan was great dispite nvidia. Great card thanks to the members here and elseware who pulled back voltage controls and wrestled throttling back from the nvidia abyss!


very true words about titan mate. But would it be a freesync variant? There is one for the other model (red frame) which is a TN panel...


----------



## qiplayer

Hey guys I am bidding on a titan since a week. Nobody has bidden in the last 2 days, now there is 1h and 20 left, and guess the price?

in dollars it would be 332$































Anyway I have to figure out my stutter problem, I'm using 3 gtx titans. The only bottleneck there cud be is the 3940k at only 4,5ghz. The rest is all at the top. Stutter is quite heavy with crysis3, no matter if setup low or high, and it is also there on BF3. resolution is 5800x1080.

Now it comes to my mind that one card once had a swim due to a leak. I never noticed something before the leak or after. I stopped using the pc in june last year, and on crysis3 it had stuttering. While I cud play crysis2 mp fine.
Cud it be that a card is abit broken? This card not always overclocks when I set the OC in AB. Sometimes I need to reput on stock and reset the OC to it to have effect.
What do you think?

price went up to 370


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Well my expectations were fulfilled: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> now waiting to be available since that is going to be my monitor. Glad I didn´t pull the trigger (due to lack of availability) on the Asus ROG one.


How bad is the AG coating on these monitors?

I've been hoping for a 1440p 27" 144Hz glossy IPS panel but they all use matte finishing.


----------



## qiplayer

bought it for 400$ now i have 4. muahahaha!
joking, I will probably ke the one that OC better.

Guys is there a way to exclude one of 3 cards from SLI. Setting phisics on it doesn't seem to work


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> very true words about titan mate. But would it be a freesync variant? There is one for the other model (red frame) which is a TN panel...


Is the freesync one a tn?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Well my expectations were fulfilled: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
> 
> now waiting to be available since that is going to be my monitor. Glad I didn´t pull the trigger (due to lack of availability) on the Asus ROG one.


looks so so I was worried it wouldn't have ulmb (strobing back light) but it does







Being an ips based panel : "4ms G2G" it might pose problems id still go with the fastest g2g as that compliments the strobe and prodcues sharp clear moving images. wouldn't pay any heed to g-sync previous versions have not been compatible with ulmb.

@ qiplayer , i'll buy that leaked on card for $100


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Is the freesync one a tn?


Apparently yes... Seems to be the same panel used on the Asus rog but with freesync:

https://pcmonitors.info/acer/acer-xg270hu-with-2560-x-1440-144hz-tn-panel/


----------



## Petnax

I wondering what is a safe zone for Wattage?

My clock is throttle due to not enough watts, so i added a 3rd PSU. Currently, i set slider to 220 (660W of power), however, it still throttle at some point in Battlefield 4.
I also tried 300 slider (900W of power) two weeks ago (played for 4 hours), and the game experience was awesome, but on the next morning my PC wont boot, the result of killed CPU 5960X . So, i replaced to 5930K for now.


----------



## intrigger

Hi All,

I am probably the latest joiner to the Titan club lol.

But anyway's can't wait to start my journey.

In brief I have a newly built X99 (Rampage V Extreme, 5960x 4.4Ghz, 32GB RAM), and the most important ingredient, quad titan blacks with EK blocks and backplates.

Running dual loop, 2 x 560s and 1 x 360 rads for the GPUs, and 2 x 480, 1 x 120, and 1 x 360 for CPU, MB, and Hard Drives. Both loops have dual pumps serial (2 x 24V Koolance D5s for the CPU loop, and 2 x MCP35X for the GPUs).

Temps are great, 20C idle and 48C load for CPU, and 32C load for the GPUs

Running 2 PSUs Corsair AX 1200i (2 GPUs and some fans), and Enermax Max Revo 1500w (2 GPUs and MB/CPU and peripherals)

Haven't flashed the bios yet, but out of the box, I was able to run 3dmark Firestrike at 8000Mhz GPU memory, and +225Mhz on the GPUs giving boost clock of 1250Mhz. The system was pulling 1780W from the wall!!

OccamRazor - I was hoping you could point me in the right direction. Which bios do you recommend for such a setup, the EVGA titan black bios, or the asus bios in your sig? Are the flashing instructions you have in your sig applicable to titan black as well?

Many thanks.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I wondering what is a safe zone for Wattage?
> 
> My clock is throttle due to not enough watts, so i added a 3rd PSU. Currently, i set slider to 220 (660W of power), however, it still throttle at some point in Battlefield 4.
> I also tried 300 slider (900W of power) two weeks ago (played for 4 hours), and the game experience was awesome, but on the next morning my PC wont boot, the result of killed CPU 5960X . So, i replaced to 5930K for now.


4.2KW... wow....


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm have u guys tried re-overclocking with the lates drivers. Eh my voltage reduced alot on full super stable now requires more powerlimit.

Example 1254 before was @ 1.15, now its 1.075v. Pl before was 112 n now is 136. Tested pl on furmark/folding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 4.2KW... wow....


How the heck i missed that n didnt take a moment in currently frail life to get down on my knees n bow in respect...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I wondering what is a safe zone for Wattage?


Dang, are you sure you got enough watts!?

Now my old AX1200 feels bleak compared to that.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Dang, are you sure you got enough watts!?
> 
> Now my old AX1200 feels bleak compared to that.


From what i see, each card draws around 600W of power when overclocked, so i keep it with 3 PSUs for now since i already got it. However, i think its too much








I noticed much better performance gain when only 3-way SLI is enabled and 4th GPU is dedicated to PhysX. Less power is need then.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*


Those... PSUs...


----------



## skupples

600W.... yeah... when on LN2!


----------



## Ithanul

Seriously, how much does a Titan really draw when overclocked when using water cooling? Otherwise, I probably worry about my AX1200 not handling the load.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Seriously, how much does a Titan really draw when overclocked when using water cooling? Otherwise, I probably worry about my AX1200 not handling the load.


From OccamRazor:

1306mhz / 1,37v / power draw 124% / load 99% 372W*
1333mhz / 1.37v / power draw 134% / load 99% 402W*
1359mhz / 1.37v / power draw 139% / load 99% 417W*
1385mhz / 1.37v / power draw 145% / load 99% 435W*
1400mhz / 1.39v / power draw 155% / load 99% 465W*


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I wondering what is a safe zone for Wattage?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My clock is throttle due to not enough watts, so i added a 3rd PSU. Currently, i set slider to 220 (660W of power), however, it still throttle at some point in Battlefield 4.
> I also tried 300 slider (900W of power) two weeks ago (played for 4 hours), and the game experience was awesome, but on the next morning my PC wont boot, the result of killed CPU 5960X . So, i replaced to 5930K for now.


Love the 2x AX1500i!

I was rocking 4x GTX-Titan SC & 4x GTX-Titan Black SC w/ one Antec HCP-1200!









Later switched to dual PSU with max draw ~ 1900W at the wall.

What is the max draw you've seen on your rig w/ the custom water-cooling and the over-voltage (assuming they are OG Titans)?


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hey guys I am bidding on a titan since a week. Nobody has bidden in the last 2 days, now there is 1h and 20 left, and guess the price?
> 
> in dollars it would be 332$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I have to figure out my stutter problem, I'm using 3 gtx titans. The only bottleneck there cud be is the 3940k at only 4,5ghz. The rest is all at the top. Stutter is quite heavy with crysis3, no matter if setup low or high, and it is also there on BF3. resolution is 5800x1080.
> 
> Now it comes to my mind that one card once had a swim due to a leak. I never noticed something before the leak or after. I stopped using the pc in june last year, and on crysis3 it had stuttering. While I cud play crysis2 mp fine.
> Cud it be that a card is abit broken? This card not always overclocks when I set the OC in AB. Sometimes I need to reput on stock and reset the OC to it to have effect.
> What do you think?
> 
> price went up to 370


How much was the final price? (And what country was this?)

(By the way - here's a tip: Never mention in a forum about an item that you are bidding on one and the price is still low until after the auction finishes.















)


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> How much was the final price? (And what country was this?)
> 
> (By the way - here's a tip: Never mention in a forum about an item that you are bidding on one and the price is still low until after the auction finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hi man!
I got the card for 375 swiss franc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> How much was the final price? (And what country was this?)
> 
> (By the way - here's a tip: Never mention in a forum about an item that you are bidding on one and the price is still low until after the auction finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hi man! The price went up to 375.-chf, wich are 390$. Not bad.
About the bidding don't worry I know that but it's a swiss auction site www.ricardo.ch , and you have to be registred via a code sent by post.

Is there a way to exclude a gpu from a sli setup?
I tried with nvidia inspector but it doesn't seem to affect anything.

I'm addicted to buy expensive hardware stuff. It's about possessing it, because once mounted it often doesn't work like expected and needs alot of time to configure. Time that I prefeer spend to buy other stuff more than making work things that won't. I told you I was addicted.

Another thing about me, I restarted clubbing. Serious stuff, good partys good feelings, amazing music and beautiful people.
The woman that should have taken me away from this hasn't found me yet...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Hi man!
> I got the card for 375 swiss franc
> Hi man! The price went up to 375.-chf, wich are 390$. Not bad.
> About the bidding don't worry I know that but it's a swiss auction site www.ricardo.ch , and you have to be registred via a code sent by post.
> 
> Is there a way to exclude a gpu from a sli setup?
> I tried with nvidia inspector but it doesn't seem to affect anything.
> 
> I'm addicted to buy expensive hardware stuff. It's about possessing it, because once mounted it often doesn't work like expected and needs alot of time to configure. Time that I prefeer spend to buy other stuff more than making work things that won't. I told you I was addicted.
> 
> Another thing about me, I restarted clubbing. Serious stuff, good partys good feelings, amazing music and beautiful people.
> The woman that should have taken me away from this hasn't found me yet...


not sure if serious or not ( hope not...lol)... hilarious stuff nevertheless... lmao
if serious, throw that pc of yours away, buy a console, and you will hav more time for things that are really important, in whatever order of priority you prefer...lol
problem solved.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Love the 2x AX1500i!
> 
> I was rocking 4x GTX-Titan SC & 4x GTX-Titan Black SC w/ one Antec HCP-1200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later switched to dual PSU with max draw ~ 1900W at the wall.
> 
> What is the max draw you've seen on your rig w/ the custom water-cooling and the over-voltage (assuming they are OG Titans)?


I should buy a Voltmeter to find out. The only i can tell the temps. These are vanilla Titans stays around 50c when pushed to 1350/1400MHz @ 1.450v

GPUs water loop connected to Koolance ERM-3K3UC w/ fans speed set to 30%



For those who using custom cooling systems: i found these cool gadget to auto power your additional electronics.
*Belkin Conserve Socket with Energy Saving Outlet*

it powers ON my chiller and ERM-3K3UC. Very convenient gadget,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...kin+Conserve+Socket+with+Energy+Saving+Outlet


----------



## szeged

The past few pages of this thread have made me facepalm super hard.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The past few pages of this thread have made me facepalm super hard.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> not sure if serious or not ( hope not...lol)... hilarious stuff nevertheless... lmao
> if serious, throw that pc of yours away, buy a console, and you will hav more time for things that are really important, in whatever order of priority you prefer...lol
> problem solved.


I was half kidding. Sure hardware, like gtx titan in 3way sli should work better and have more support from nvidia.
Also the drivers are getting worse and not better. And they make the gtx 980 work for 5 screens and not the titan!!!
About console, no way. What you write offends me
About pc, i'm still looking for a valid alternative to crysis2. That game was awesome, far away from bf cod and other titles.

If you have some game to suggest, I'm happy to hear it


----------



## ximatekorange

This is serious overkill I use to run a 4 way gtx titan setup would pull around 1700watts at the most when overclocked on fire strike extreme preset. The ax1500i is good for upto around 1.7kw if not more why in the hell have you got three psu? it looks cluttered, also running that many psu's in tandem feeding different wattages to your rig can't be healthy that's probably what killed your 5960x !


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> This is serious overkill I use to run a 4 way gtx titan setup would pull around 1700watts at the most when overclocked on fire strike extreme preset. The ax1500i is good for upto around 1.7kw if not more why in the hell have you got three psu? it looks cluttered, also running that many psu's in tandem feeding different wattages to your rig can't be healthy that's probably what killed your 5960x !


I run 3 PSUs at this time just for testing purposes. Best when you test









Fyi, all mobo cables and HHD/SSDs are connected to 1 PSU, so it should not conflict with voltages. The only GPUs are split into two other PSUs.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I run 3 PSUs at this time just for testing purposes. Best when you test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fyi, all mobo cables and HHD/SSDs are connected to 1 PSU, so it should not conflict with voltages. The only GPUs are split into two other PSUs.


I'd try to put a waterblock also behind the cpu, using the best thermal pads. When under load it gets very hot also behind


----------



## L36

Does anyone know how I can edit the default TDP % from 100% to say 110% via Kepler BIOS editor? Having to run precision every time to apply my solid OC is a nussiance on my titan black and I just want to edit the hydrocopper BIOS by skyn3t. Problem is when I edit the core clock beyond 1150 I run into power issues and the core downclocks. Temps are not an issue, card is on water.


----------



## TheDude26

Hello All,

Quick question. I currently have a Lepa1600 with 4 titans and a 5930k. I can confirm that it is not up to the task for even a mild overclock. I need/want to change out my PSU.

I am looking at going with the following setup,

1 x Antec HCP 1300 Platinum and 1 x Antec HCP 750. Should I use 2 x 1300? My thought is to use the 1300 solely for the GPUs and the 750 solely for the CPU, fans, etc..

I am not considering the EVGA G2/P2 PSUs or the Corsair 1500AXi only because of their length.

Any suggestions and advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Quick question. I currently have a Lepa1600 with 4 titans and a 5930k. I can confirm that it is not up to the task for even a mild overclock. I need/want to change out my PSU.
> 
> I am looking at going with the following setup,
> 
> 1 x Antec HCP 1300 Platinum and 1 x Antec HCP 750. Should I use 2 x 1300? My thought is to use the 1300 solely for the GPUs and the 750 solely for the CPU, fans, etc..
> 
> I am not considering the EVGA G2/P2 PSUs or the Corsair 1500AXi only because of their length.
> 
> Any suggestions and advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe use your Lepa 1600w for the Titans, and the Antec HCP750 for the 5930k and other hardware? That might be more than enough.


----------



## fishingfanatic

If you use a daisy chain with the 2 together it should work. I ran 4 kpes with an AX 1200 and a HX 1000 using the add2psu adapter and they

never blinked.

With the 3 I had to use the 2nd psu for the pci e plugs. They're like $20, or if you know how to make one up yourself that's probably much

cheaper.

I would think the 2 psus separately running the gpus and then the rest on the 2nd is a good idea as well. I may be more comfortable doing

my setup that way if I was going to run that setup on a regular basis.











FF


----------



## skupples

I never had any issues with 3x @ 1334 via G2 1300w

But math shows t woulda tripped soon after.


----------



## TheDude26

I am leaning on two Antec PSUs, the HCP 1300 and the HCP 1000 platinums.

Is there any reason for concern when running a PSU of say 1300 watts with a PSU of 1000? I ask because my dedicated 20A line is good up to 2400 watts, so this puts me at 2300 in total.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I ran a 1200w and a 1000w without a hitch. I would think the same brand would help things as well.

FF


----------



## Dyaems

a wild Titan X appeared! lets get some discussion up


----------



## TheDude26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> a wild Titan X appeared! lets get some discussion up


Looks like 12gb frame buffer memory with eight billion transistors.


----------



## Gabrielzm

About time. Here we go:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/321754-nvidia-just-posted-this-on-twitter-this-is-titan-x/

in any case I will be waiting for amd move this time.


----------



## Creator

12GB!









I have no thing else to add.


----------



## jfro63

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2892922/nvidia-surprises-launches-the-12gb-geforce-titan-x-the-most-advanced-gpu-ever.html

Here we go.....


----------



## Panther Al

Looks like rumours of the death of this thread is a little premature.


----------



## wirk

Will it have the DP1.3 connector?


----------



## Panther Al

Would be surprised if it didn't. Does have at least 3 DP's from what little you can see in the pics.


----------



## cstkl1

Finally

and i hope the Asus Gsync 4k IPS monitor will get a 120hz. Afaik the Refresh Rate is not finalize yet.

Two Titan X under water with @skyn3t drugged bios overclocked 30-40% ( base on the 980 crazy clocking)... 4k 70fps maxed out should be conquered.

Ah the master race takes another leap that leaves the console folks far far far far away.

j/k
note really
wishing


----------



## djriful

Update thread! TITAN X here


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Finally
> 
> and i hope the Asus Gsync 4k IPS monitor will get a 120hz. Afaik the Refresh Rate is not finalize yet.
> 
> *Two Titan X under water with @skyn3t drugged bios overclocked 30-40% ( base on the 980 crazy clocking)... 4k 70fps maxed out should be conquered*.
> 
> Ah the master race takes another leap that leaves the console folks far far far far away.
> 
> j/k
> note really
> wishing


I so hope that that is true. And hope against hope that they price the card somewhat sensibly.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I so hope that that is true. And hope against hope that they price the card somewhat sensibly.


With AMD's cards hopefully releasing this year, we may just have a time where there appears to be actual competition. Prices may not be insane, but only time will tell. I'm going to wait many a months after both cards release because I don't want a Ti card coming out or a custom Classy/Kingpin version months after mine. I want basically what both my Titan and 780ti have given in 1 card. I just hope we get custom Gm200 cards, and not full refernce like our Titans. But I'd take an unlocked voltage controller again









I just wonder if we will get the full 12GB's, or 6 GB's, or somewhere in between for the fancier cards.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

I put my watercooled Titan Blacks apart for maintenance, and I noticed some suspicious blemishes on PCB. Is it overheating?

Here's a close-up shot:



Most blemishes are along a straight line across the PCB:



And the same area on the component side:



No components are there - what causes it to overheat that much?



I could use more thermal pads, but where do I apply them? The discolored areas are literally just empty places on the PCB.


----------



## Silent Scone

looks like something has been arcing on it. Second one is warped where it's gotten too hot, either way something isn't right. What block?

Edit: Warranty job if you can, I wouldn't continue to use that for too long.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> looks like something has been arcing on it. Second one is warped where it's gotten too hot, either way something isn't right. What block?
> 
> Edit: Warranty job if you can, I wouldn't continue to use that for too long.


XSPC waterblocks. The cards are actually working fine. By now I took apart 2 out of 4, and both have about the same placement of those spots. Will check the other 2 later.


----------



## Silent Scone

Part number of the block? If they've both got it then it'll likely be the fitments. Just wondering if you used an original Titan block lol.


----------



## skupples

someone will probably spin up a new club for Titan X


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Part number of the block? If they've both got it then it'll likely be the fitments. Just wondering if you used an original Titan block lol.


This one:

http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-titan-780-780ti


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> This one:
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-titan-780-780ti


V2 should be fine. Little concerning though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> someone will probably spin up a new club for Titan X


lol they shouldn't. Keep the old skool alive


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> V2 should be fine. Little concerning though
> lol they shouldn't. Keep the old skool alive


Oh I totally agree.

Allow this glorious thread to evolve.


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> I put my watercooled Titan Blacks apart for maintenance, and I noticed some suspicious blemishes on PCB. Is it overheating?
> 
> Here's a close-up shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Most blemishes are along a straight line across the PCB:
> 
> 
> 
> And the same area on the component side:
> 
> 
> 
> No components are there - what causes it to overheat that much?
> 
> 
> 
> I could use more thermal pads, but where do I apply them? The discolored areas are literally just empty places on the PCB.


It's hard to tell by the pics, but a lot of times those thermal pads will leak a bit of fluid out and your board can absorb it and have it leak out again. Is it something you can wipe off and it leaves a dark spot behind? Or is it burnt or clearly damaged? If it's just that thermal pad grease, then you have nothing to worry about. Just use Isopropyl alcohol to clean it up. You should have seen my 980 Classy's when I pulled those apart to install the water block. They were soaked in that crap. Poking the thermal pad caused it to ooze out.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> It's hard to tell by the pics, but a lot of times those thermal pads will leak a bit of fluid out and your board can absorb it and have it leak out again. Is it something you can wipe off and it leaves a dark spot behind? Or is it burnt or clearly damaged? If it's just that thermal pad grease, then you have nothing to worry about. Just use Isopropyl alcohol to clean it up. You should have seen my 980 Classy's when I pulled those apart to install the water block. They were soaked in that crap. Poking the thermal pad caused it to ooze out.


The back side at least, has no thermal pads near those spots. E.g. pic 1 and 2 - thermal pad is only on top of memory chips which are to the right off the line where the spots are. So, it does look like those spots appear on their own without any "help" from spilling thermal pad fluid.

They don't wipe away as easily; I didn't try isopropyl alcohol yet though; will try and see how that works.

My feeling is that there's a local PCB overheating but I can't figure out what component might be causing it. MOSFETs and inductors are the hottest parts in the VRM area from what I know, but then the spots don't line up with any of those. Not sure if it is clearly damaged but it looks burnt, I think.

All the cards are running fine and I took them apart just to clean waterblocks and reapply thermal paste, and while doing this I found those spots and that got me worried.


----------



## cerealkeller

That is really unusual, the only thing I can think of that it might be is solder leaking out. I actually had that happen to one of my Titans. It didn't look like yours and I don't know how much voltage you're running, but I actually had one of my caps unsolder itself from two years of 1.4v all the time. I soldered it back on, but it was never the same again after that. It ran fine up to 1125 MHz, but I couldn't approach 1250 MHz anymore.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Wow, hope my parts don't start unsoldering.







The moment I take soldering iron in my hands I know I am pretty much screwed, lol.

I'm running very close to stock actually, sometimes at 105% power limit and +50 MHz core clock, no voltage mod or anything. I'm mostly running compute though, with full-speed doubles enabled, so I'm hitting power limit 95% of the time with core voltage of 1000-1050 mV so I guess that means that core current is pretty high. Maybe that has to do with conductors heating up.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Not sure what cause that @cmpxchg8b but I notice you didn't cover the area in red with thermal pads. I would do that since those can get hot too and have pop it up in the past in this thread:


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Yeah I know will probably add thermals pads to memory VRMs (it's them in the red circle, right?) since I am already taking everything apart anyway, thanks for advice. I was kinda worried about them actually since I too read all the stories in this thread, even though I inspected mine and they seem fine. Still more cooling never hurts. Can you advise any good thermal pads? Maybe I'll replace all just to be sure; I actually torn some of the bigger ones on top of memory chips as I was taking the cards apart.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Yeah I know will probably add thermals pads to memory VRMs (it's them in the red circle, right?) since I am already taking everything apart anyway, thanks for advice. I was kinda worried about them actually since I too read all the stories in this thread, even though I inspected mine and they seem fine. Still more cooling never hurts. Can you advise any good thermal pads? Maybe I'll replace all just to be sure; I actually torn some of the bigger ones on top of memory chips as I was taking the cards apart.


fujipoly is expensive but awesome stuff. I remember when I replaced the swiftech blocks with ek ones I used the fujipoly extreme. Temps in vrm area went down from 77 C to 35 C. But since the block was different too that can not be attributed to fujipoly. I would go with fujipoly middle class (you have 6, 11 and 18 W/mK). Just check the thickness you need for your block: 0.5, 1, 1.5 mm or so on.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Cool, thanks! Based on reviews EK Titan waterblocks are the best ones in terms of VRM cooling, so I guess that helped with your VRM temps going down. Mine are XSPC V2 full-cover ones which aren't quite as good. Will try Fujipoly stuff, and hope my Titan Blacks will run fine. Kinda sucks they are not produced anymore so it's going to be hard to replace them if they die.

Not sure about the thickness though. Waterblock has cut-out on top of memory VRMs so it is hard to tell how much gap is in there. Maybe just try different ones and see which one makes contact.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Cool, thanks! Based on reviews EK Titan waterblocks are the best ones in terms of VRM cooling, so I guess that helped with your VRM temps going down. Mine are XSPC V2 full-cover ones which aren't quite as good. Will try Fujipoly stuff, and hope my Titan Blacks will run fine. Kinda sucks they are not produced anymore so it's going to be hard to replace them if they die.
> 
> Not sure about the thickness though. Waterblock has cut-out on top of memory VRMs so it is hard to tell how much gap is in there. Maybe just try different ones and see which one makes contact.


xspc uses 0.5 and 1.5 pads if I recall correctly but it is easy to find on xspc page. But since for that particular area they might not have in the instructions if you have some pads laying around try to see which ones make contact.

This might be an interesting reading @cmpxchg8b:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468593/r9-290-x-thermal-pad-upgrade-vrm-temperatures


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I put my watercooled Titan Blacks apart for maintenance, and I noticed some suspicious blemishes on PCB. Is it overheating?
> 
> Here's a close-up shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Most blemishes are along a straight line across the PCB:
> 
> 
> 
> And the same area on the component side:
> 
> 
> 
> No components are there - what causes it to overheat that much?
> 
> 
> 
> I could use more thermal pads, but where do I apply them? The discolored areas are literally just empty places on the PCB.


Had a similar "issue" on my Asrock Z77e-ITX board. Fortunately it did not cause any problems and a friend of mine is still using it. Until now the board is working with 0 problems.


----------



## Evange

Can we convert this thread from Titan to Titan X once it comes out?


----------



## skupples

ALL IN FAVOR OF THE MOTION, SAY OI OI OI!


----------



## qiplayer

That would be nice


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ALL IN FAVOR OF THE MOTION, SAY OI OI OI!


OI OI OI!


----------



## szeged

rumored price of $1349 on the titan x, i might hold off for the 6gb version that will surely come out a month or two later. $1349 is almost a complete payment for the sports package on the new car ive had my eye on lol.


----------



## Swolern

Keeping the OG Titan club alive sounds good to me. Just hope the new architecture doesnt get too confusing for some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rumored price of $1349 on the titan x, i might hold off for the 6gb version that will surely come out a month or two later. $1349 is almost a complete payment for the sports package on the new car ive had my eye on lol.


Me too. $999 is a purchase for me, $1349 is a no go, even for a big spender like myself. It will probably be 3 months minimum after "X" release before Nvidia releases a 6gb gm200 version though.


----------



## szeged

even $999 is still putting me on the edge of wanting to buy it or not, i dont plan on going back to single gpu for my 24/7 rig anymore so id have to get at least two which would really put me behind on that car lol. Maybe the time has finally come that i dont instantly buy a gpu as soon as even the tiniest of rumors about it pop up?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> I'm running very close to stock actually, sometimes at 105% power limit and +50 MHz core clock, no voltage mod or anything. I'm mostly running compute though, with full-speed doubles enabled, so I'm hitting power limit 95% of the time with core voltage of 1000-1050 mV so I guess that means that core current is pretty high. Maybe that has to do with conductors heating up.


I would avoid high current and low voltage long period sustained work loads if possible. I've had two Titans die on me in about two months apart in the past because of that. (In both cases the same R22 inductor blew)


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, that rumor price a bit to high. Probably wait out like I did with my two current Titans. Still love the fact I managed to trade a GTX680 4GB with some cash to a guy for one.







(O, and the 680 was bought off another dude used, hehe)

Though, really curious how much pow the Titan X going to have. Especially curious also what AMD will bring to the table too.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> OI OI OI!


OI OI OI!


----------



## skupples

That's three OI OI OI and zero NO NO NO.

Definitely a completely legit way to decide this thread's fate.


----------



## V3teran

Does anyone have an idea of when this card will be released? First day buy for me probably grab 2 of them.


----------



## skupples

Seems like NV has all the time in the world since AMD is once again dragging their feet.

Orrrrrr that's a perfect chance to bend us over....


----------



## Panther Al

Oi!

Oi! Oi! Oi!

Make that four.


----------



## djriful

I am going to skip many generations with my current rig, I don't see the need for TITAN X unless I go 4k... the current game I am playing is a MMORPG with the coming update DX11 by expansion and still don't need that horsepower xD Also bunch of indie games not really into triple A anymore... mega launch flop games scared me off. cough *ubi* *ea* *bioware* *dice* all gone bad.

Star Citizen etc yeah understandable for high res and multi display.

But... SteamVR is what I am going to buy.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I am going to skip many generations with my current rig, I don't see the need for TITAN X unless I go 4k... the current game I am playing is a MMORPG with the coming update DX11 by expansion and still don't need that horsepower xD Also bunch of indie games not really into triple A anymore... mega launch flop games scared me off. cough *ubi* *ea* *bioware* *dice* all gone bad.
> 
> Star Citizen etc yeah understandable for high res and multi display.
> 
> But... SteamVR is what I am going to buy.


For me instant upgrade once dp is confirmed not nerfed and hoping for display port 1.3.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> For me instant upgrade once dp is confirmed not nerfed and hoping for display port 1.3.


Wait you mean DP = double precision? It is pretty much confirmed to be nerfed to 1/32 as in the rest of Maxwells.


----------



## whyscotty

Well I feel ashamed, sold my 3 Titans - hopefully a sale that I'll not regret.

2 years of trouble free pleasure, but all good thing must come to an end.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Well I feel ashamed, sold my 3 Titans - hopefully a sale that I'll not regret.
> 
> 2 years of trouble free pleasure, but all good thing must come to an end.


now you have money to buy a single titan x


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> now you have money to buy a single titan x


Correct - just need to find the rest as I don't like a Gpu to be lonely


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Correct - just need to find the rest as I don't like a Gpu to be lonely


lol







if i get a titan x its gonna have to be alone for a while if the price is $1350 like rumored =\


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i get a titan x its gonna have to be alone for a while if the price is $1350 like rumored =\


Agreed - It maybe lonely for a while


----------



## fishingfanatic

A simple, but crude way to check the spacing is by putting small pieces of paper in there until you get a bit of an imprint, then back it off from there.

Just a crude way of checking for clearance. Tissue paper is .001" thick, I don't recall offhand for regular paper, though unless ur getting out the

calipers no big deal.

If you have calipers, that will give you a real good idea. Then again you probably wouldn't be asking if you did right?
lol









FF


----------



## Silent Scone

Selling two of my 980s already


----------



## Mr iggy

I kinda want the X but I have two titans right now.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Selling two of my 980s already


Wrong thread


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## fishingfanatic

Man I wish I could afford to buy those !!!







:thumb:

Yeah, looking to move my Strix too. I SO want to bench one of those TITAN X's....









GLWTS !










FF


----------



## damstr

Does anyone think that the Titan X will outperform regular 780's in SLI? I sold them before the 980's came out and have been putting around in a 5750 hating life. Need some Titan X in my life!


----------



## Someone09

I could be wrong but my understanding is that current rumors (or rather hopes) are that a Titan X might be able to perform on par with a 970 SLI setup. More or less.
So, by that logic a 970 SLI setups is around as powerful as a 780Ti SLI setup. (Maybe a little below.)


----------



## szeged

guess im gonna go ahead and join this club if it turns into the titan x club, write me down for 3 coach.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Does anyone think that the Titan X will outperform regular 780's in SLI? I sold them before the 980's came out and have been putting around in a 5750 hating life. Need some Titan X in my life!


*Not only beating that, but actually beating x2 Titans Blacks in SLI (Titan Z).* That is just nuts!!!
Quote:


> NVIDIA CEO claimed that the card will be faster than even the previous generation dual-GPU flagship product by NVIDIA, the GeForce GTX TITAN-Z.


source

I will not pay more than $999 for this cards. I will not pay more than $999 for this cards. I will not pay more than $999 for this cards.
I keep telling myself this, but not sure its working............


----------



## ChronoBodi

Umm.... Titan x has 3072 cores over gtx 980's 2048 cores, so really it should be 50% faster, but games don't often scale to that degree. I say more like 40% at best. Just look at original Titan vs 680, same thing.

Where are you guys thinking its going to be 2x faster? Titan X is still on ancient 28nm node at over 600mm die size. I'm telling you that if this was a 600mm die, but in 16nm instead, yes it would be more than 2x faster.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Umm.... Titan x has 3072 cores over gtx 980's 2048 cores, so really it should be 50% faster, but games don't often scale to that degree. I say more like 40% at best. Just look at original Titan vs 680, same thing.
> 
> Where are you guys thinking its going to be 2x faster? Titan X is still on ancient 28nm node at over 600mm die size. I'm telling you that if this was a 600mm die, but in 16nm instead, yes it would be more than 2x faster.


Just quoting what Nvidia's CEO Jensen stated bud. Might want to take a look at the link I posted above.


----------



## carlhil2

If It can come within 10-15% of SLI 980's at stock, then, that'll work for me...







., but, if that boost-clock is correct, I think that it could do better..


----------



## Swolern

You guys don't forget the Titan Z is clocked fairly low, 2 Blacks stock boosting to 980mhz. The suggested clocks of the Titan X is 1390mhz at stock boost!! When comparing both cards at stock clocks I could definitely see the X beating out the Z.



But damn nearing 1400mhz at stock is crazy!! *IF* true, I wonder what the OC headroom would be.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone think the Titan X will match two 780s or close to it? Can't decide if I'll buy one or two of them bad boys.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You guys don't forget the Titan Z is clocked fairly low, 2 Blacks stock boosting to 980mhz. The suggested clocks of the Titan X is 1390mhz at stock boost!! When comparing both cards at stock clocks I could definitely see the X beating out the Z.
> 
> 
> 
> But damn nearing 1400mhz at stock is crazy!! *IF* true, I wonder what the OC headroom would be.


That's why I hope that we get some REAL leaks soon...seems to be a gaming beast...







..and to think, if they had the Titan Z at the $1500.00 price in stock, I was going to buy that card..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You guys don't forget the Titan Z is clocked fairly low, 2 Blacks stock boosting to 980mhz. The suggested clocks of the Titan X is 1390mhz at stock boost!! When comparing both cards at stock clocks I could definitely see the X beating out the Z.
> 
> 
> 
> But damn nearing 1400mhz at stock is crazy!! *IF* true, I wonder what the OC headroom would be.


I posted the math back in both the titan x threads. It could very easily be as fast as a stock titan z.

The core clocks look great but the memory is probably not gonna hit the clocks that the 980s do.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I posted the math back in both the titan x threads. It could very easily be as fast as a stock titan z.
> 
> The core clocks look great but the memory is probably not gonna hit the clocks that the 980s do.


Might be able to get an decent OC on the ram with the proper water-blocks though, or, at least I hope so...also, I hope that Nvidia learned a lesson from their Titan Z pricing, it took a price-cut of $1500.00 for those to sell out..


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I posted the math back in both the titan x threads. It could very easily be as fast as a stock titan z.
> 
> The core clocks look great but the memory is probably not gonna hit the clocks that the 980s do.


At least GM200 is on a 50% wider bus though. That along with Maxwell memory compression methods the Titan X should do very well with 4K. Above 4K I still believe we will see some mild memory bottlenecks due to throughput. Shouldn't be too bad though.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Might be able to get an decent OC on the ram with the proper water-blocks though, or, at least I hope so...also, I hope that Nvidia learned a lesson from their Titan Z pricing, it took a price-cut of $1500.00 for those to sell out..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> At least GM200 is on a 50% wider bus though. That along with Maxwell memory compression methods the Titan X should do very well with 4K. Above 4K I still believe we will see some mild memory bottlenecks due to throughput. Shouldn't be too bad though.


I think youll see a 7000 to 8000 mhz clock on it, but with 24 ram modules its gonna be tuff keeping them high!


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> I am leaning on two Antec PSUs, the HCP 1300 and the HCP 1000 platinums.
> 
> Is there any reason for concern when running a PSU of say 1300 watts with a PSU of 1000? I ask because my dedicated 20A line is good up to 2400 watts, so this puts me at 2300 in total.


I personally run two Evga nex-1500 supernovas and one Silverstone ST-1500 Strider on my rig and it is an every day user. Can not go wrong with some add2psu adapters that is for sure.


----------



## Silent Scone

Have provisionally sold all three of my 980 SC cards for £1,350 with the acetal waterblocks. Little cheap maybe but hassle free sale potentially.

Potentially pays for 1 or 2 new ones


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> I am leaning on two Antec PSUs, the HCP 1300 and the HCP 1000 platinums.
> 
> Is there any reason for concern when running a PSU of say 1300 watts with a PSU of 1000? I ask because my dedicated 20A line is good up to 2400 watts, so this puts me at 2300 in total.


n

And make sure to have the PSU's on their own circuit. Far to easy to add a breaker and run another dedicated line to alleviate future possible power related issues.


----------



## mbed0123

I want to see what these crazies on here are going to achieve with the TITAN X and multiple 4k screens......

Quite possibly could be the upgrade I might want if there is not going to be decent DX12 backwards compatibility with my current rig.

Here's looking at Nvidia to keep the driver teet available and us dinosaurs suckling happily.......


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I could be wrong but my understanding is that current rumors (or rather hopes) are that a Titan X might be able to perform on par with a 970 SLI setup. More or less.
> So, by that logic a 970 SLI setups is around as powerful as a 780Ti SLI setup. (Maybe a little below.)


I thought the 780 Ti was pretty much on par with the 980 and the 970 performed right under the 780?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Not only beating that, but actually beating x2 Titans Blacks in SLI (Titan Z).* That is just nuts!!!
> source
> 
> I will not pay more than $999 for this cards. I will not pay more than $999 for this cards. I will not pay more than $999 for this cards.
> I keep telling myself this, but not sure its working............


If this is true count me in 100%! I don't want to get my hopes up but that sounds crazy more powerful than the Titan Z?? Yes.... I will not pay $999 for this card. I will not pay $999 for this card. I don't think it's working either!

On another not if this turns out to be true I wonder how much prices will drop on the Titan Z?! But seriously that's quite a claim. Hopefully it turns out to be true!

Anyone think vendors are getting the cards this week so when they have the conference on the 17th it will also go on sale that day? That would be sick.


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Not only beating that, but actually beating x2 Titans Blacks in SLI (Titan Z).* That is just nuts!!!
> source


*I will not pay more than $999 for this cards. I will not pay more than $999 for this cards. I will not pay more than $999 for this cards.
I keep telling myself this, but not sure its working............*

Lol hahaha!
That power is tempting!! I'll buy the first second hand that I find for a good price, yeah possibly less than 999.
It's time to sell the gtx titan


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Got my 5th Titan Black today, lol









4 are in my compute rig... well, right now they are on a shelf waiting to be transplanted into CaseLabs TH10A. 5th one went into wife's little tiny gaming rig.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Got my 5th Titan Black today, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 are in my compute rig... well, right now they are on a shelf waiting to be transplanted into CaseLabs TH10A. 5th one went into wife's little tiny gaming rig.


you gonna change those out for Titan X's late this month???


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> you gonna change those out for Titan X's late this month???


Actually, no. I use them for DP compute mostly, and Maxwell is limited to 1/32 DP ratio even in top of the line GM200. Well, for now that is not 100% confirmed; I think March 17th is when NVIDIA plans to announce Titan X specs.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Actually, no. I use them for DP compute mostly, and Maxwell is limited to 1/32 DP ratio even in top of the line GM200. Well, for now that is not 100% confirmed; I think March 17th is when NVIDIA plans to announce Titan X specs.


Yeah that is why I was able to sell mine for $750 plus shipping a month ago ... well the buyer changed the BIOS for MAC and sold them for $1500 each is actually why hahaha!

Even with 12 GB I do not think the TItan will be worth much in 6-12 months let alone 2 years after launch. The titan and titan black were AWESOME anomalies in the GPU world!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@supermi - Right, it is not until Pascal that NVIDIA may have their next full-speed DP chip, and even then they may or may not release one in a prosumer price range, so I'll be running on Kepler for a while.


----------



## Silent Scone

I wouldn't worry to much I think it's as good as confirmed there is no DP on Titan X. There's a gent on eBay buying up a lot of TITANS here in the UK and flashing them for Macs. I think he must be making a tidy profit lol.


----------



## supermi

Another guy here in the states, he bought mine for $775 total and sold them for $1500 I believe .... good profit for each card, and bet he got some cards even cheaper!

Good for him, good for me









I really am looking forward to seeing what this new titan can do and see it's price, hope it can make me return both the 980 Strix Sli and 290x 8gb crossfire pairs of cards I have arriving on Wed!

Come on titan, keep me in the club!


----------



## jfro63

But damn nearing 1400mhz at stock is crazy!! *IF* true, I wonder what the OC headroom would be.[/quote] That's why I hope that we get some REAL leaks soon...seems to be a gaming beast...







..and to think, if they had the Titan Z at the $1500.00 price in stock, I was going to buy that card..

https://www.centralcomputers.com/p-254478-evga-12g-p4-3990-kr-geforce-gtx-titan-z-ref-12gb-dp-hdmi-dvi-i-dvi-d-5760-cuda-cores-705mhz-base-cloproductproduct.aspx

If you are really looking for the Titan Z they have it...


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not that crazy, 980 Classified stock boost clock is 1400, the 980 SC boosts up to 1350. When comparing to Kepler Titan yes these clocks seem quite high, but as Sean Bean would say, one doesn't simply compare clocks across micro architectures.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfro63*
> 
> But damn nearing 1400mhz at stock is crazy!! *IF* true, I wonder what the OC headroom would be.


That's why I hope that we get some REAL leaks soon...seems to be a gaming beast...







..and to think, if they had the Titan Z at the $1500.00 price in stock, I was going to buy that card..

https://www.centralcomputers.com/p-254478-evga-12g-p4-3990-kr-geforce-gtx-titan-z-ref-12gb-dp-hdmi-dvi-i-dvi-d-5760-cuda-cores-705mhz-base-cloproductproduct.aspx

If you are really looking for the Titan Z they have it...[/quote] @jfro63 Lol, I wanted one at that price, too late now, Titan X it is...I'd be a fool to put that behemoth in my rig with the better card, for gaming anyways, that has double the ram, coming out soon, and, it might be $500.00 cheaper to boot..


----------



## szeged

so is this thread going to be converted to titan x or are we starting a new one for it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I want this thread to live on, so let's keep it going with Titan-X too.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I want this thread to live on, so let's keep it going with Titan-X too.


well then ill be in here soon with 3 new babies


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well then ill be in here soon with 3 new babies


Nice! What monitor setup/res are you planning to use with 3-way XXX?

Haha, i like that name!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nice! What monitor setup/res are you planning to use with 3-way XXX?
> 
> Haha, i like that name!


ololololololol









i currently have a 1440p monitor i use for ARPG and mmo games, i also tried a 4k TN panel and didnt like it, maybe ill drop the cash on some 30"+ IPS 4k panels to make titan x worth while, id feel stupid using it on anything under 1600p honestly lol.


----------



## Swolern

Have you seen the 5K from Dell Szeged? Its glossy and absolutely gorgeous!!!!

*Some leaks*


----------



## carlhil2

Damn, put a 1400+ OC on that, it could possibly bypass the R9295x2, for $200.00 more than a 980 Kingpin.....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Have you seen the 5K from Dell Szeged? Its glossy and absolutely gorgeous!!!!
> 
> *Some leaks*


yeah i saw the 5k but unfortunately glossy is a no go for me.

was talking about trying 4k surround though, maybe 3 of the asus 31 inch IPS 4ks would work good for that.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well then ill be in here soon with 3 new babies


I told you that you might have enough for three...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i saw the 5k but unfortunately glossy is a no go for me.
> 
> was talking about trying 4k surround though, maybe 3 of the asus 31 inch IPS 4ks would work good for that.


25 million pixels, oh my!!!!!


----------



## ChronoBodi

What's the point of a Titan without DP? That's what separates it from regular Geforce cards, and, old Titans are still keeping their decent resale values.


----------



## skupples

would be surprised if this beats out 2x vanilla GK110, even when comparing this @ OC of 1500mhz w/ 890mhz Titan V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nah it won't, don't forget how abysmally low clocked Titan-Z is, and if those results are anything to go by it's not beating that out either. Still, I'm impressed


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nah it won't, don't forget how abysmally low clocked Titan-Z is, and if those results are anything to go by it's not beating that out either. Still, I'm impressed


Yea.... people were like WOAH it beats Titan Z!!!!

But then we have to remember its clocked so low, now compare to decent OCed Titans in the 1200mhz range, and, lets assume a really good OCed Titan is up there with a GTX 980.

so i assume the Titan X is 25% faster at stock? i


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> What's the point of a Titan without DP? That's what separates it from regular Geforce cards, and, old Titans are still keeping their decent resale values.


Good point. First it's not guaranteed that DP will be gimped the assumed 1/32(I think), are assumption is just going on other Maxwell architecture. Nvidia hasn't confirmed either way. So if it is indeed gimped, some may not want to take the risk of high resale value. But with the assumed performance beating Titan Black SLI in a single process with a massive (& expensive) 12GB vram I will be taking the risk of decreased value as I have made up my mind to purchase one (@ $999). Some may not want to take that risk, and that's ok too.

I do believe the extra vram will help it keep its value also. With consoles barley starting to optimize their game code, not able to even fully utilize the 6-8gb of memory yet. And that's at 1080p. I believe we will see continued vram requirements for all these console ports, especially at 1440p and higher. Actually the main reason why I'm upgrading to Titan X is due to the fact that I am already finding a vram bottleneck @ 1440p in a couple games (with 0 AA) with current 970/980 vram capacity. Nothing irks me more than having tons of GPU grunt while stuttering due to vram!!!!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Good point. First it's not guaranteed that DP will be gimped the assumed 1/32(I think), are assumption is just going on other Maxwell architecture. Nvidia hasn't confirmed either way. So if it is indeed gimped, some may not want to take the risk of high resale value. But with the assumed performance beating Titan Black SLI in a single process with a massive (& expensive) 12GB vram I will be taking the risk of decreased value as I have made up my mind to purchase one (@ $999). Some may not want to take that risk, and that's ok too.
> 
> I do believe the extra vram will help it keep its value also. With consoles barley starting to optimize their game code, not able to even fully utilize the 6-8gb of memory yet. And that's at 1080p. I believe we will see continued vram requirements for all these console ports, especially at 1440p and higher. Actually the main reason why I'm upgrading to Titan X is due to the fact that I am already finding a vram bottleneck @ 1440p in a couple games (with 0 AA) with current 970/980 vram capacity. Nothing irks me more than having tons of GPU grunt while stuttering due to vram!!!!


yea, the GTX 980 will suffer the same fate as the GTX 680: it's bonkers amazing at launch, but it ages so fast it's not even funny because of the low VRAM crippling it.

This is why i never get those $500 "real GTX 960 Ti" mid-range chips, they simply do not last.

If anyone is smart enough to follow how the GPU release cycle works, you would try to get the real flagship die (GM200) or the AMD equal rather than these overpriced mid-range dies.

And since i paid just $850 for my 8GB Crossfire 290Xs, the value of a Titan X is not there at all for me anyway.

Patiently awaiting AMD's answer to the Titan X, this will be good.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> yea, the GTX 980 will suffer the same fate as the GTX 680: it's bonkers amazing at launch, but it ages so fast it's not even funny because of the low VRAM crippling it.
> 
> This is why i never get those $500 "real GTX 960 Ti" mid-range chips, they simply do not last.
> 
> If anyone is smart enough to follow how the GPU release cycle works, you would try to get the real flagship die (GM200) or the AMD equal rather than these overpriced mid-range dies.
> 
> And since i paid just $850 for my 8GB Crossfire 290Xs, the value of a Titan X is not there at all for me anyway.
> 
> Patiently awaiting AMD's answer to the Titan X, this will be good.


I too was very close to buying a couple 8gb 290x. That fact that AMD hasn't released a driver in almost 4months is what held me back. Was ready to jump to the red team also with 390x. More Fsync delays helped me with decision. Who knows, they could still surprise me on the 17th.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I too was very close to buying a couple 8gb 290x. That fact that AMD hasn't released a driver in almost 4months is what held me back. Was ready to jump to the red team also with 390x. More Fsync delays helped me with decision. Who knows, they could still surprise me on the 17th.


Is that so about AMD's drivers? hmmmm.......

I thought they restructured how they release their drivers, and i heard they don't do monthly driver releases anymore or something.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Is that so about AMD's drivers? hmmmm.......
> 
> I thought they restructured how they release their drivers, and i heard they don't do monthly driver releases anymore or something.


Yup coming up on 4 months. Trust me I'm all about the little dog. Nvidia having a Monopoly is not good for anyone, green or red. I don't buy into that restructured driver bs. What about all the games released 3 months ago, you have to wait nearly 3-4 months to get optimization. I believe AMD just doesn't have the resources & man power to release monthly drivers like Nvidia. I just have heard too many horror stories from AMD owners.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yup coming up on 4 months. Trust me I'm all about the little dog. Nvidia having a Monopoly is not good for anyone, green or red. I don't buy into that restructured driver bs. What about all the games released 3 months ago, you have to wait nearly 3-4 months to get optimization. I believe AMD just doesn't have the resources & man power to release monthly drivers like Nvidia. I just have heard too many horror stories from AMD owners.


AMDMatt says there will be a new AMD driver on the 19th and they will go forward with monthly beta driver releases after that.

The drivers on the 19th of March will have the following:

VSR adjustments for 290 / 290X,
CFX profiles; Dying Light, FC4, AC Unity (fixed),
FreeSync Support for SINGLE GPU,
Single GPU performance optimizations for various titles,
Frame Pacing enhancements on selected titles,
Driver level frame rate limiter,
UI tweaks,

That's all I have on this latest driver soon to be released.


----------



## Silent Scone

all the man power spread over their new launch most likely. Pretty shocking not to have a driver in that stretch of time though.

I wouldn't listen to anything AMD Matt says lol.

Also don't consider the 8GB 290X, I had a pair of the Vapor X cards and I loathed it. So many niggly issues that make you take NVIDIA's suite for granted.

Like being able to display 4K 60hz over DP. lol.

To me, the aura surrounding AMDs drivers is definitely _not_ a thing of the past. But some obviously strongly disagree


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yup coming up on 4 months. Trust me I'm all about the little dog. Nvidia having a Monopoly is not good for anyone, green or red. I don't buy into that restructured driver bs. What about all the games released 3 months ago, you have to wait nearly 3-4 months to get optimization. I believe AMD just doesn't have the resources & man power to release monthly drivers like Nvidia. I just have heard too many horror stories from AMD owners.


and those driver releases don't even cover the near weekly updates pushed via geforce experience.


----------



## Swolern

So many empty promises by AMD this last year, I won't believe anything until I see it happen!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> all the man power spread over their new launch most likely. Pretty shocking not to have a driver in that stretch of time though.
> 
> I wouldn't listen to anything AMD Matt says lol.
> 
> Also don't consider the 8GB 290X, I had a pair of the Vapor X cards and I loathed it. So many niggly issues that make you take NVIDIA's suite for granted.
> 
> Like being able to display 4K 60hz over DP. lol.
> 
> To me, the aura surrounding AMDs drivers is definitely _not_ a thing of the past. But some obviously strongly disagree


Wait what!!??? You can't display 4k 60hz over DP 1.2 on AMD cards???


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> all the man power spread over their new launch most likely. Pretty shocking not to have a driver in that stretch of time though.
> 
> I wouldn't listen to anything AMD Matt says lol


http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/81460-amd-freesync-enabled-driver-update-19th-march/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So many empty promises by AMD this last year, I won't believe anything until I see it happen!
> Wait what!!??? You can't display 4k 60hz over DP 1.2 on AMD cards???


dude, not true, my crossfire 290Xs works fine over DP 1.2 on my MST 4K dell monitor.

I would be complaining if this was the case, but what he is saying is not true AT ALL.

How else would AMD cards be working at 4K 60hz on all those review sites in the first place? DP1.2 4K 60Hz works, and i can verify it myself.


----------



## Silent Scone

Of course you can, but 290s have a weak 'drive' and signal issues seem more common over DP. I spent ages waiting for an EDID fix for my AOC panel.

Flat out suggesting that that output doesn't work on AMD cards would be stupid, although I would rather imply it in some form as the problems are fairly common.


----------



## skupples

what happened to that open source mantle SDK tool kit?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what happened to that open source mantle SDK tool kit?


It will be released during the holidays.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> It will be released during the holidays.


didn't they say it would be released after the 2014 holidays, originally?

just curious, didn't pay much attention.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol I wouldn't even go there bud. They're informing people to concentrate on DX12 and GL progression. Even in death, Mantle 1.0 remains only available to registered partners.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Actually, no. I use them for DP compute mostly, and Maxwell is limited to 1/32 DP ratio even in top of the line GM200. Well, for now that is not 100% confirmed; I think March 17th is when NVIDIA plans to announce Titan X specs.


Whole reason I am holding onto my Titans. Not bad to game on, but they got the pow too.

Though, I am keeping a eye out out this new Titan and what AMD brings out for their high end.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> didn't they say it would be released after the 2014 holidays, originally?
> 
> just curious, didn't pay much attention.


Holidays are holidays, doesn't matter what year


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Whole reason I am holding onto my Titans. Not bad to game on, but they got the pow too.
> 
> Though, I am keeping a eye out out this new Titan and what AMD brings out for their high end.


AMD have excellent compute products which surpass NVIDIA in DP performance.

There is a caveat though. AMD only sell products with high-speed DP in their professional line-up with price in a few thousand $ range. NVIDIA is doing the same, _plus_ it has Titan which is DP-unlocked yet sells at $1000-1200 mark. AMD have no counterpart with such combination of price _and_ performance.

Or at least that was the case up to and including Kepler. This is not the case with Maxwell anymore, and we'll see what future GPU generations are going to be like.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol I wouldn't even go there bud. They're informing people to concentrate on DX12 and GL progression. Even in death, Mantle 1.0 remains only available to registered partners.


This is the safest place on the Internet to rag on broken AMD promises.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> AMD have excellent compute products which surpass NVIDIA in DP performance.
> 
> There is a caveat though. AMD only sell products with high-speed DP in their professional line-up with price in a few thousand $ range. NVIDIA is doing the same, _plus_ it has Titan which is DP-unlocked yet sells at $1000-1200 mark. AMD have no counterpart with such combination of price _and_ performance.
> 
> Or at least that was the case up to and including Kepler. This is not the case with Maxwell anymore, and we'll see what future GPU generations are going to be like.


Yeah, I have seen the specs on those compute beasts...but dang their prices are way out of my current buying power. Reason I love my Titans consider I did not pay no where near a grand for either of them.


----------



## qiplayer

Can you still make money somehow using the computing performance for mining? Or smt else?


----------



## cstkl1

Hmm titan x clock to clock with two blacks. Hmm graohic score on 3dmark 11 abt 3-4k difference. Blacks faster.
In sli on both is 50 percent difference only as oppose to 100%.

thats not enough to dominate 4k. Short of 66 percent for perfect domination.

That makes clock to clock difference abt 25% only on each card. So unless going fir 3 cards.. Still at 1440p.

Pls check. I did.


----------



## Silent Scone

Why do you care about clock for clock?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why do you care about clock for clock?


Sorry my maths fail back there

Meant clock to clock titan x = 0.75 percent two blacks.
Sli it and will get 1.5 times two blacks.
Needed 2.25 times for 4k domination. So 3rd card with a bit more oc will achieve that as long the game scales.

Cause blacks dont run at 1006. Remember bro?? The stock voltage bios is at 1.212v it will boost up to the powerlimit. Most blacks run at 1202 on default boost The benchies of the black shown are at 1006. Tested it a few times cause was wondering y it was low.


----------



## Silent Scone

Titan Black on the reference vapor chamber at stock is around 980mhz boost dependant on ASIC quality and temps. 1006 is low for a Black not limited by temperature i.e on water. For which will boost around 1110mhz (again dependant on ASIC as you say 1200 on some). Those results should be taken with a pinch of salt though, that goes without saying


----------



## damstr

I was really looking forward to picking this up but instead I think I'm just going to pick up a reference 780 and use the extra left over cash for headphones a sound card and a GSYNC monitor which would benefit me over just upgrading to a Titan X.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I was really looking forward to picking this up but instead I think I'm just going to pick up a reference 780 and use the extra left over cash for headphones a sound card and a GSYNC monitor which would benefit me over just upgrading to a Titan X.


Get you some of these. Ultimate audio bliss!!! http://www.amazon.com/Fostex-USA-Headphones-Japanese-Magnetic/dp/B007G8UMP2

Only thing is they are around the price of a Titan.


----------



## tvelander

Replacing my Titans







for some 980s ^^
My project 100 % done, now time for demolishing and w8ing for the new mATX Caselabs X5 and put in my 5960X and 2x 980 HoF


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> Replacing my Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some 980s ^^
> My project 100 % done, now time for demolishing and w8ing for the new mATX Caselabs X5 and put in my 5960X and 2x 980 HoF


WOW


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@tvelander - Where did you get that SLI bridge? I've been looking for one everywhere, but 4-way one seems to be out of stock across this whole planet.


----------



## Swolern

Gorgeous build.


----------



## Gerff

Hello folks,

Im running a 3 way sli set up and was wondering what drivers you guys are using? Im still using a driver from last may (337.88) as it seems stable on most things i throw at it. Have found all the new drivers since the 900 series came out cause awful frame instability.









I'm running my 970 mini rig fine, in fact had good improvements on the latest nv drivers. The latest driver really helped with 1080 res witch was very unstable before and it can push 4k at med settings around 60fps.

Been using my titan rig for 4k gaming but, the new drivers just seem to kill games like bf4 when running sli, any suggestion would you may have would be very welcomed.

Gerff


----------



## qiplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerff*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> Im running a 3 way sli set up and was wondering what drivers you guys are using? Im still using a driver from last may (337.88) as it seems stable on most things i throw at it. Have found all the new drivers since the 900 series came out cause awful frame instability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running my 970 mini rig fine, in fact had good improvements on the latest nv drivers. The latest driver really helped with 1080 res with was very unstable before and it can push 4k at med settings around 60fps.
> 
> Been using my titan rig for 4k gaming but, the new drivers just seem to kill games like bf4 when running sli, any suggestion would you may have would be very welcomed.
> 
> Gerff


Thanks for the suggestion. Ill install that driver version too. I'm not happy how it is running atm.

By the way, here some music for the sunday afterparty. Good stuff


----------



## StarDragon

Tomorrow!?


----------



## ahnafakeef

What's the best online store to order the Titan X from? Consider aspects like offered prices, availability, reliability etc.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What's the best online store to order the Titan X from? Consider aspects like offered prices, availability, reliability etc.


I usually buy from newegg.com or directly from EVGA.com (I prefer EVGA brand)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> I usually buy from newegg.com or directly from EVGA.com (I prefer EVGA brand)


Will EVGA (or any other vendor, since the cards are all the same) always have it in stock, unlike Newegg or Amazon?

I need a store which will always have it in stock. Or at least for longer periods than every other store.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will EVGA (or any other vendor, since the cards are all the same) always have it in stock, unlike Newegg or Amazon?
> 
> I need a store which will always have it in stock. Or at least for longer periods than every other store.


no store would have that mate. stock come and go according to demand and production. You have to hunt down the store with stock, price and shipping to your place. I remember evga having the titan hydrocopper out of stock for months after launch. I am pretty sure newegg does not ship internationally either


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Will EVGA (or any other vendor, since the cards are all the same) always have it in stock, unlike Newegg or Amazon?
> 
> I need a store which will always have it in stock. Or at least for longer periods than every other store.


Usually all the stores run out in a few hours when new cards come out sadly







. You just have to be on the ball when the listing gets posted.
I usually find direct from the brand vendor, EVGA in this case seems to last longer than newegg or amazon which sell out ridiculously fast.

Either way, just refresh the sites you want to buy from every 30 min to an hour tomorrow only thing I've had luck with in the past.
All comes down to being online when the card is listed lol.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I need a store which will always have it in stock. Or at least for longer periods than every other store.


Nope. Ain't gonna happen. Titan Black - had to hunt them down. On the first day of availability they were gone in a few hours. Then came back occasionally. Titan Z - good luck finding it in stock anywhere (if you want it, that is). Titan X will be the same. Produced in limited quantities.


----------



## ahnafakeef

So F5ing is the only option it seems.

Okay, so which sites do you recommend I frequent?


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So F5ing is the only option it seems.
> 
> Okay, so which sites do you recommend I frequent?


Amazon, Newegg, Tigerdirect, your favorite brand site etc. I just put a bookmark that has the search term in it so I can quickly check 2-3 sites in just a second.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Amazon, Newegg, Tigerdirect, your favorite brand site etc. I just put a bookmark that has the search term in it so I can quickly check 2-3 sites in just a second.


Okay. Thanks a lot.


----------



## skupples

Good luck with the fishing!


----------



## Gabrielzm

So @alatar are we going to expand and include titan -x in this club? That would be nice I think.


----------



## cstkl1

Cant u guys just place n order with the distro??


----------



## qiplayer

Any idea about overclocking and voltage unlock for the new titan?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiplayer*
> 
> Any idea about overclocking and voltage unlock for the new titan?


No, The cards not even released yet, but should have similar overclocking and voltage control like 900 series cards.


----------



## supermi

I might be back in the OG titan club soon guys HAHAHAHA


----------



## brootalperry

Is there any word on the Titan X pricing?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Is there any word on the Titan X pricing?


last I heard it is a grand.


----------



## cstkl1

Really guys. Curious on ure respective country ordering/booking/purchasing method. Cant u reserve either direct with the distro or a retailer??
Does everything always boils down to etailers.

Pretty sure like here malaysia, czone will have 10 units of asus and another 10 from gigabyte. Rest of the brands will bring a few units to test the market.
Viewnet has a titan [email protected]


----------



## StarDragon

Well watched the livestream launch for the X, the keynote is over and still nothing available online to purchase it.

Anyone know how long after the launch it takes for it to show up online?
Trying to be home when it should become available.


----------



## cstkl1

http://www.techspot.com/review/977-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x/

Mix feelings


----------



## Creator

No go for me. Because I like the silver design better. Actually the peak DP performance being 1/5th of what my Titans have is a mega downgrade in that area. I will wait for the HBM version of Titan (XX?).

But I will still be jealous. It looks to be 50% faster than OG Titan in gaming, and have 12GB of VRAM to go with it. Two of these should make nicely for 4K gaming.


----------



## Gabrielzm

mixed feeling indeed. Will wait more reviews and most likely will wait for amd move.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> mixed feeling indeed. Will wait more reviews and most likely will wait for amd move.


Yeah. Two points on techspot
1. Display port 1.2 looks like it
2. 4k benefits from that higher ram bandwidth rather than vram n if so its going to be a interesting dual with 390x

They should have tested that vram.

Very bad review with no mention of game settings etc.

Very rushed just for web hits.


----------



## Gabrielzm

another one is out:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9059/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review


----------



## StarDragon

They are available to buy directly from Nvidia.

http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu

Dunno if I should buy 2 here or wait for EVGA to release theirs.


----------



## szeged

not buying directly from nvidia as much as i want to. no freakin way.


----------



## StarDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> not buying directly from nvidia as much as i want to. no freakin way.


May I ask why? Im considering it, but I really want to wait for EVGA card.


----------



## Dyaems

Maybe because after-sales support is not on-par with EVGA, I guess.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> They are available to buy directly from Nvidia.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-gtx-titan-x/buy-gpu
> 
> Dunno if I should buy 2 here or wait for EVGA to release theirs.


Thanks for this.

Btw, will it be possible to avail 60Hz at 4K via any display output available on Titan X?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDragon*
> 
> Well watched the livestream launch for the X, the keynote is over and still nothing available online to purchase it.
> 
> Anyone know how long after the launch it takes for it to show up online?
> Trying to be home when it should become available.


we call this a paper launch.

AMD and Nvidia are both REALLY good at paper launching a new product.


----------



## opt33

many buying direct from including myself. arent available anywhere else yet that I can see. evga says preorder.


----------



## Jeffwx7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> Btw, will it be possible to avail 60Hz at 4K via any display output available on Titan X?


Definitely through DP. I would assume the HDMI port is version 2.0, which is capable of 60 Hz at 2160p, with HDCP 2.2 support since the 960/70/80 all have it. It does not specifically indicate this on the Nvidia spec sheet though. If the HDMI is version 1.4b that would be a pretty huge fail.


----------



## Gabrielzm

That was fast:

http://www.ekwb.com/news/579/19/EK-releases-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-water-blocks/

ok folks, we got blocks


----------



## cstkl1

Convinced although som was off. 2nd map gameplay is needed.


----------



## szeged

sexy blocks, im glad they used the 980 design.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sexy blocks, im glad they used the 980 design.


Isnt this the 780ti full block design??


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Isnt this the 780ti full block design??


it was redesigned for the 980.


----------



## skupples

Meh

Just spent $250 on someone else's hair. Titan x another time.


----------



## cstkl1

@skupples@Majin SSJ Eric@Silent Scone

Hmm is it me or theres a bottleneck on maxwell for texture streaming at 4k. Makes that 12gb kindda pointless.

Only way to rationalize that small gain on oc for real world gaming n that shrink performance gain vs amd 290x/[email protected]

Also the card seems to be more 1440p orientated rather than 4k.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, the card is a beast for sure but it doesn't have anywhere near the impact that the OG Titan had when it released two years ago. That card was an absolute "must buy" whereas this card is just really nice. AMD so close to releasing a direct competitor definitely has a lot to do with this but the performance is also just not as impressive feeling to me (at least perception-wise). The original Titan felt like it was worth its $999 asking price as crazy as that may sound but this card, not so much. I will wait til we have solid info on the 390X before making any decisions. Ultimately though, my OG Titans are still easily enough performance for my uses. The only reason I'm even thinking about Titan X/390X is that its gonna be hard to swallow all these people decimating my benching scores....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @skupples@Majin SSJ Eric@Silent Scone
> 
> Hmm is it me or theres a bottleneck on maxwell for texture streaming at 4k. Makes that 12gb kindda pointless.
> 
> Only way to rationalize that small gain on oc for real world gaming n that shrink performance gain vs amd 290x/[email protected]
> 
> Also the card seems to be more 1440p orientated rather than 4k.


I'm honestly not that happy with Maxwell in the first place.

Getting the girl's hair done for $250 will definitely be more satisfying in the long run than 4x that on Maxwell titties.

Leme know when pascal titties are here. Them I wanna squeeze.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

I like the direction this is taking, lol.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm honestly not that happy with Maxwell in the first place.
> 
> Getting the girl's hair done for $250 will definitely be more satisfying in the long run than 4x that on Maxwell titties.
> 
> Leme know when pascal titties are here. Them I wanna squeeze.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, the card is a beast for sure but it doesn't have anywhere near the impact that the OG Titan had when it released two years ago. That card was an absolute "must buy" whereas this card is just really nice. AMD so close to releasing a direct competitor definitely has a lot to do with this but the performance is also just not as impressive feeling to me (at least perception-wise). The original Titan felt like it was worth its $999 asking price as crazy as that may sound but this card, not so much. I will wait til we have solid info on the 390X before making any decisions. Ultimately though, my OG Titans are still easily enough performance for my uses. The only reason I'm even thinking about Titan X/390X is that its gonna be hard to swallow all these people decimating my benching scores....


Maxwell seems to be only beating the 780ti on 3gb limit issues. Clocking keplers we see gains equivalent to the oc margin. Maxwell is just like just numbers.

Jen didnt even boast any gaming performance especially 4k.
Think amd rattled them..

The whole launch is actually about the middleware on deep thinking and that digit thingy( btw where did that imaginary i after d came from)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Maxwell had potential, but is ultimately hampered by old 28nm node, and Nvidia is not doing newer nodes for Maxwell, only for Pascal and later.

Maxwell was a nice architecture on the wrong node.


----------



## Creator

Most likely. It is 50% faster than the OG Titan, but that's a far cry from the 100% faster GK110 is over GF110. Though I am impressed what AMD and Nvidia have been able to squeeze out of 28nm. It just sets the bar higher for below 20nm.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Most likely. It is 50% faster than the OG Titan, but that's a far cry from the 100% faster GK110 is over GF110. Though I am impressed what AMD and Nvidia have been able to squeeze out of 28nm. It just sets the bar higher for below 20nm.


Well it was the node shrink from 40nm to 28nm that helped Kepler over Fermi, no such luck for Maxwell, hence why its not so impressive in hindsight.

I did go from gtx 580 to OG Titan for that 2x increase, but now....

28nm ain't going to give us that boost, we're pretty much waiting for 16nm to do so.


----------



## djriful

Anyone selling their original TITAN for $300?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Anyone selling their original TITAN for $300?


that is not gonna be for a long while yet

$600-700 still

the 980 is the same price and the titan with 6gb of vram still has a place,
plus some people want/need the double precision.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm honestly not that happy with Maxwell in the first place.
> 
> Getting the girl's hair done for $250 will definitely be more satisfying in the long run than 4x that on Maxwell titties.
> 
> *Leme know when pascal titties are here*. Them I wanna squeeze.


I wonder if it will be a Titan V


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I wonder if it will be a Titan V


maybe

* titan *


----------



## lilchronic

It could be the 5th titan and if you say the alphabet backwards starting with Z and then skip every other letter you get X then V


----------



## cstkl1

Ok need a club. Ordered two cards. Now waiting on with ek.


----------



## Silent Scone

You're 10 pages slow bud, there is a club already


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're 10 pages slow bud, there is a club already


Wow on it. Bye thread . Hope to see ya guys there.


----------



## skupples

It's official this is new titan club.

Except um nothing is official.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Which SLI bridge should I get for two Titan Xs - the normal one or the spaced one?

Would it help improve thermals if I keep the cards one (or two) slot(s) apart? If yes, I'm guessing the spaced SLI bridge is the way to go?

EDIT: Also, how bad is the SLI experience with Nvidia? I've never had a dual-GPU or dual-card setup before so I would like to be aware of the constraints SLI brings with it.

Heat, noise and power are non-issues for me. It's the issues with the gaming experience (microstuttering, SLI profiles not being available, abysmally low scaling etc) that would make it a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Which SLI bridge should I get for two Titan Xs - the normal one or the spaced one?


That depends on the motherboard, not on the video cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Would it help improve thermals if I keep the cards one (or two) slot(s) apart? If yes, I'm guessing the spaced SLI bridge is the way to go?


A lot. Reference NVIDIA cooler is intaking air from its side, and performs much worse when cards are installed with no gap between them.
(That actually was my primary motivation to get into water cooling).


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> That depends on the motherboard, not on the video cards.
> A lot. Reference NVIDIA cooler is intaking air from its side, and performs much worse when cards are installed with no gap between them.
> (That actually was my primary motivation to get into water cooling).


My mobo is the Maximus V Formula. I would like to keep the cards a slot apart if it helps thermals as you have mentioned. So, spaced bridge?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> My mobo is the Maximus V Formula. I would like to keep the cards a slot apart if it helps thermals as you have mentioned. So, spaced bridge?


get the three slot bridge for the maximus v formula.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> get the three slot bridge for the maximus v formula.


That will allow for keeping the cards a slot apart, right?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That will allow for keeping the cards a slot apart, right?


yes


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes


Thanks a lot.


----------



## dboythagr8

wrong thread lol


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The board should have come with several SLI bridges. And the Asus SLI bridges are the best looking ones besides the Nvidia ones in my opinion.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *The board should have come with several SLI bridges*. And the Asus SLI bridges are the best looking ones besides the Nvidia ones in my opinion.


I couldn't agree more. I remember the days when they used to provide all sorts of accessories with GPUs (like Gigabyte was generous enough to provide a mouse pad with my Titan). I don't get why manufacturers can't include accessories like that anymore.

Are they not providing even the simple cable SLI bridges with these cards? That's mighty cheap of them if you ask me.

The ROG bridges do look awesome. But I'd rather not introduce any more red into my casing so I'll stick to the Nvidia's ones.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## skupples

It's been quite some time since GPUs came with anything outside of power adapters.

It's been the board manufacturer's job to supply bridges, for awhile now.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I remember the days when they used to provide all sorts of accessories with GPUs (like Gigabyte was generous enough to provide a mouse pad with my Titan). I don't get why manufacturers can't include accessories like that anymore.
> 
> Are they not providing even the simple cable SLI bridges with these cards? That's mighty cheap of them if you ask me.
> 
> The ROG bridges do look awesome. But I'd rather not introduce any more red into my casing so I'll stick to the Nvidia's ones.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


He meant the asus formula mate. It does come with a proper spaced sli bridge. Check board manual to see which slots (pci-e) would be used in a two sli configuration but it would be 3 or 4 slots apart usually. In regard to sli experience that is heavily dependent on the game you are playing. In general is quite good. But when you get to some titles, specially (s)ubisoft....Far cry 4 is the worse game in years and to me reach the bottom of the pit.


----------



## Evange

Titan X is a bit disappointing actually...oh well guess I'll wait for the 20nm cards then.


----------



## skupples

U goin be waiting a long time.


----------



## szeged

the card is a monster so far with custom bios.

1450mhz on air so far.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Titan X is a bit disappointing actually...oh well guess I'll wait for the 20nm cards then.


If up to 72% more performance than the original Titan is some games ( here ) and matching 2 Titan Blacks in others is disappointing, well then you are just a hard guy to please.


----------



## s74r1

In case someone hasn't mentioned this yet, Newegg is now taking preorders for EVGA Titan X, release date: 03/24/2015


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If up to 72% more performance than the original Titan is some games ( here ) and matching 2 Titan Blacks in others is disappointing, well then you are just a hard guy to please.


Not sure where you get either one of those claims from the links you provided but you can rest assured that any test comparing it to the OG Titan will have been done at the ridiculous stock clocks (876MHz) and are not in any way indicative of the kind of performance we have gotten out of them here in this club. I happen to agree that the Titan X is somewhat lackluster compared to the original Titan when it launched and am more interested in seeing what AMD brings to the table with the 390X and HBM...


----------



## Creator

I think its just gaming in general too. PC hardware is just so far ahead that the cards from last generation are still amazing. Even if the Titan X was 100% faster, I'm not sure I'd bother with tearing down my water cooled build to get the card in there. If I had a 4K monitor, maybe. But I'm sticking with 1440p and 144Hz for a while. I can't give up the higher refresh rate.

All I play now is Cities Skylines, and occasionally continue my saved game in Alien Isolation, or play Planetside 2 if I need the occasional online first person shooter. None of the games even really stress one of my Titans. Star Citizen may be a game to upgrade for though. But the PU is not due until 2016-2017.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure where you get either one of those claims from the links you provided but you can rest assured that any test comparing it to the OG Titan will have been done at the ridiculous stock clocks (876MHz) and are not in any way indicative of the kind of performance we have gotten out of them here in this club. I happen to agree that the Titan X is somewhat lackluster compared to the original Titan when it launched and am more interested in seeing what AMD brings to the table with the 390X and HBM...


Same stock vs OC clocks can said about the Titan X.

OG 876mhz (stock), OC to 1150mhz on air = 31% OC

X 1000mhz (stock), OC to 1392mhz on air = 39% OC

OG still has the voltage unlock for now.









As for the benches i posted, all were on stock.

BF4 OG 58fps, X 100fps. Titan X = 72.4% faster

Metro LL Titan Z(2 Blacks in SLI) = Titan X. Both at 72fps

Dont get me wrong bud the OG is still an amazing card, but you cant deny the X is a completely different monster.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the card is a monster so far with custom bios.
> 
> 1450mhz on air so far.


there is a custom BIOS already? Who did it?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> there is a custom BIOS already? Who did it?


cyclops did the first one ive seen.


----------



## skupples

i prefer ponyclops

hmm... that sounds really nasty.

Titan X ftw!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Time to move my Titan SC. Just got it running real nice too. Time to bring on the kpe. Then on to the Titan X shortly after I hope.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9577478 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4349026

FF


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Time to move my Titan SC. Just got it running real nice too. Time to bring on the kpe. Then on to the Titan X shortly after I hope.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9577478 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4349026
> 
> FF


True question can the titan x push 4k on its own


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> True question can the titan x push 4k on its own


Probably not, according to my impression of it from the reviews. But two of it when overclocked can probably max out 90% games on 4K @60Hz, according to reviews.

And I must say, I truly am surprised. I did not think that 4K would be conquered this early in its lifespan.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Probably not, according to my impression of it from the reviews. But two of it when overclocked can probably max out 90% games on 4K @60Hz, according to reviews.
> 
> And I must say, I truly am surprised. I did not think that 4K would be conquered this early in its lifespan.


Well in reality 4k has been around for over ten years. Just took awhile... GPU wise we need a bigger push. It's over priced at 1k due to how DP is basically gone. Was talking to some coder friends who said the vanilla titan is still better for them for 'CUDA / DP coding" as it reduces there time by half.

Guess our regular titans still have a market. I'll be happy if I can sell it for 750/800 crossing my fingers.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Well in reality 4k has been around for over ten years. Just took awhile... GPU wise we need a bigger push. It's over priced at 1k due to how DP is basically gone. Was talking to some coder friends who said the vanilla titan is still better for them for 'CUDA / DP coding" as it reduces there time by half.
> 
> Guess our regular titans still have a market. I'll be happy if I can sell it for 750/800 crossing my fingers.


I didn't read much on it, but if Pascal really does deliver 10 times the performance of Maxwell, I guess even 8K @120Hz surround setups won't be a problem to run.

But yeah, I really am appreciating how high the resale value of my Titan is. Unfortunately, the X won't have that, and moreover, Pascal will arrive quite soon and end the reign of Titan X.


----------



## skupples

pascal pushing 10x the power?

the only thing that could even come close to reality with those kinds of figures is HBM + NVlink.

can't even bring myself to buy a new GPU right now. All the titan money went into moving, well worth it


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> pascal pushing 10x the power?
> 
> the only thing that could even come close to reality with those kinds of figures is HBM + NVlink.
> 
> can't even bring myself to buy a new GPU right now. All the titan money went into moving, well worth it


Like I said, I am not too knowledgeable on the matter. I just saw it in the news thread.

But honestly, right now I couldn't care less about what Pascal will bring. I stayed stuck at 1080p for way too long (personal preferences played a big role in that decision) and I am elated by the fact that I will probably be able to shift to the best possible gaming resolution right now and still be able to max out the refresh rate of the monitor with two Titan Xs.

And congrats on moving. It was most definitely a better decision than investing in more computer hardware, in my opinion.


----------



## skupples

Better decision, for now.

Might pickup a used 290 or something, or a 370/380


----------



## 1Quickchic

Just Submitted my info on the first page so figured I'd say hy!!!! ~~~~Running 2x Titan Blacks on air ATM but soon to be underwater


----------



## cstkl1

@skupples

Looks like nobody watched the livestream.

That 10x was about nvlink 8gpu vs 4 on single precision on digit rig. He was talking about deep thinking.

Everybody looking at the slide out of context. See the vid of the stream.


----------



## skupples

So I was half way there.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> So I was half way there.


Thought you would've had a Titan X on order by now

Still going to play the waiting game.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Thought you would've had a Titan X on order by now
> 
> Still going to play the waiting game.


the pascal waiting game.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the pascal waiting game.


you cant do it, you are weak young jedi, come...join us on the dark side.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Hey guys just got a titan. Flashed it with skyn3t's 928mhz bios but cannot seem to change the voltage without doing the soft mod. With my flashed 780 it was possible to change up to 1.212v without the mod.

Is this normal or should I try a reflash?


----------



## Dyaems

You need to do the soft mod in order to control the voltage if I'm not mistaken. You can also try the 1006mhz Skyn3t vBios to see if it will work.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the pascal waiting game.


With you on that. At most I may grab one of the new AMD cards to toy with while I wait.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Hey guys just got a titan. Flashed it with skyn3t's 928mhz bios but cannot seem to change the voltage without doing the soft mod. With my flashed 780 it was possible to change up to 1.212v without the mod.
> 
> Is this normal or should I try a reflash?


Reinstall drivers and restart the machine.

Voltage control should go up to 1.212 without soft mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> With you on that. At most I may grab one of the new AMD cards to toy with while I wait.


Same.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Reinstall drivers and restart the machine.
> 
> Voltage control should go up to 1.212 without soft mod.


Will do!
Thanks.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> the pascal waiting game.


If the 390X is stacked up to Titan X level performance for 649 I'm jumping all over it and getting two, or three... or three.

Than the Pascal waiting game for me too.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Will do!
> Thanks.


in essence, it should function nearly identical to your 780s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> If the 390X is stacked up to Titan X level performance for 649 I'm jumping all over it and getting two, or three... or three.
> 
> Than the Pascal waiting game for me too.


IF BIG IF...

AMD really debuts stacked memory on 380/380x/390/390x w/e the hell they're calling it, Titan X will get blown out of the water. 12GB of memory doesn't matter, and is honestly an utter and complete waste of resources.

I'd take 4-8GB of stacked memory over 12GB of 384 bit any day of the week.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Did a complete driver sweep and install on a freshly flashed titan. Still not bumping the voltage under load. It will temp bump idle voltage but under load the maximum I get is 1.137v.

Trying a complete sweep of afterburner now. Sweep of afterburner did not work either.

Could it possibly be that I am in the 2nd PCIe 16x slot on my mobo? It is running at 8x PCIe 2.0 speeds on an SLI compatible board.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Did a complete driver sweep and install on a freshly flashed titan. Still not bumping the voltage under load. It will temp bump idle voltage but under load the maximum I get is 1.137v.
> 
> Trying a complete sweep of afterburner now. Sweep of afterburner did not work either.
> 
> Could it possibly be that I am in the 2nd PCIe 16x slot on my mobo? It is running at 8x PCIe 2.0 speeds on an SLI compatible board.


3930k?

run forcegen3 hack, just google it.

"nvidia force pcie gen 3 hack"

it doesn't sound right

are you positive you didn't accidentally overwrite the new bios with the old bios? I've done that a few times.


----------



## OptimusToaster

It's a 2550K on a Z77 MPower. I am sure that the bios is flashed as GPU-Z reports both base and boost clock as 1006Mhz.

Tomorrow I will be removing the Watercooled 780 that is blocking the top slot. I will also test the 2nd titan that I have here.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> in essence, it should function nearly identical to your 780s.
> IF BIG IF...
> 
> AMD really debuts stacked memory on 380/380x/390/390x w/e the hell they're calling it, Titan X will get blown out of the water. 12GB of memory doesn't matter, and is honestly an utter and complete waste of resources.
> 
> I'd take 4-8GB of stacked memory over 12GB of 384 bit any day of the week.


Yeah I'm not running any crazy amounts of resolution yet. Also I want more than 60hz for my screens so I'm probably gonna stick around the 2560 area for a bit longer.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Does anybody know which Bioses can have their voltages adjusted in software like MSI AB? Only one I have found so far is the Tech Inferno bios which is working well but requires Nvidia inspector and has a ridiculous splash screen on boot.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Does anybody know which Bioses can have their voltages adjusted in software like MSI AB? Only one I have found so far is the Tech Inferno bios which is working well but requires Nvidia inspector and has a ridiculous splash screen on boot.


see original post, or find forum user occamrazor all of it is in his signature.


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> see original post, or find forum user occamrazor all of it is in his signature.


TBH I was sceptical that this would work but it turns out that the sig bios is different to the bios on the first page. Sig bios works will a voltage range of 1.162 to 1.212 in AB - can't undervolt but I will live...

Thanks dude!


----------



## 5150 Joker

Edit: Sorry wrong Titan thread


----------



## dpoverlord

Well 100% the new Titan X won't hold up the resale value I still want one.

Occam what do you think?


----------



## V3teran

Got my card today, pictures later:thumb:


----------



## skupples




----------



## OptimusToaster

What games/benches do people use to test for 24/7 stability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Got my card today, pictures later:thumb:


Hooray!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> TBH I was sceptical that this would work but it turns out that the sig bios is different to the bios on the first page. Sig bios works will a voltage range of 1.162 to 1.212 in AB - can't undervolt but I will live...
> 
> Thanks dude!


Try to do the soft mod where you can adjust to 1.3v but of course don't use that high of a voltage. At least you can undervolt!

Currently running the 1006mhz vBios at 1.013v (1v @ load)

Dunno if it is dangerous to undervolt though but it seems everything is OK


----------



## OptimusToaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Try to do the soft mod where you can adjust to 1.3v but of course don't use that high of a voltage. At least you can undervolt!
> 
> Currently running the 1006mhz vBios at 1.013v (1v @ load)
> 
> Dunno if it is dangerous to undervolt though but it seems everything is OK


One of these cards is destined for water, where I will run at 1.212v 24/7 and so wanted to find which one is the better clocker. But if I was going to run them both on air I would have wanted good undervolting.

Using the softmod is an option but I didn't like wibbly wobbly voltage nor the fact that it wouldn't drop voltage at idle. However it did allow me to get 1420Mhz out of a 780 using a .bat file from V3teran.

Undervolting is perfectly safe. Ran a 780 undervolted for a long time whilst it was on air.

Nice avatar BTW


----------



## skupples

wobbly voltage is normal, its called load line calibration. Everything does it, including CPUs.


----------



## abirli

is there an office post somwhere that shows that all titans are the same is only bios that are different?

have a buyer lined up for mine except he doent like that the brands are different







i tried explaining that i can flash the bios to any model


----------



## Dyaems

And can also be set without fluctuation as well! The guide/code for it is somewhere many pages ago, or somewhere in Occam's sig


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> is there an office post somwhere that shows that all titans are the same is only bios that are different?
> 
> have a buyer lined up for mine except he doent like that the brands are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried explaining that i can flash the bios to any model


all vanilla titans are 100% reference. Thet ONLY thing that's different is the BIOS.

They all have the exact same everything, even memory. Sammy only.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> all vanilla titans are 100% reference. Thet ONLY thing that's different is the BIOS.
> 
> They all have the exact same everything, even memory. Sammy only.


you know it, i know it, but they dont think its true =/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> you know it, i know it, but they dont think its true =/


flash the bios to be the same and be like " lol i was jk they are both the same here buy them now please"


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> flash the bios to be the same and be like " lol i was jk they are both the same here buy them now please"


lol thats a thought. he didnt say which one he has already 50/50 chance! between evga sig and SC


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> lol thats a thought. he didnt say which one he has already 50/50 chance! between evga sig and SC


roll the dice and see what happens


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> What games/benches do people use to test for 24/7 stability?
> Hooray!


wrong thread lol


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Stable system - boring owner.


----------



## cstkl1

One waiting to be Xed n the other going to his new home.

Ty titan club.


----------



## djriful

*TITAN Driver, Custom BIOS, Tools, Modder all here.*


----------



## GhostxViper

Hi guys, i've some problem with my ZOTAC gtx titan, sended from zotac as a replacement (asic 75%, previous card 78%).
But this card has a different bios from the previous card.
Actual bios version: 80.10.39.00.01.
i've tried many bios mod with the previous card, but now with this new card i 've many crash in game(freezing etc...) with the same or lower frequency.
I'm usign an EVGA ACX cooler.
can u try to mod this?
@skyn3t
@OccamRazor

thanks for your help


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostxViper*
> 
> Hi guys, i've some problem with my ZOTAC gtx titan, sended from zotac as a replacement (asic 75%, previous card 78%).
> But this card has a different bios from the previous card.
> Actual bios version: 80.10.39.00.01.
> i've tried many bios mod with the previous card, but now with this new card i 've many crash in game(freezing etc...) with the same or lower frequency.
> I'm usign an EVGA ACX cooler.
> can u try to mod this?
> @skyn3t
> @OccamRazor
> 
> thanks for your help


What have you done in the way of troubleshooting?

The only thing that would really cause issues would be if you some how got a Titan Black back, instead of a Vanilla Titan. Besides that, give or take a few extreme examples, all Titan BIOS work on all Titan due to the obscenely tight restrictions placed upon the board, by Nvidia, for the manufacturers (AKA YOU STICK TO REFERENCE AND YOU LIKE IT - BEND OVER & TAKE IT LIKE A GOOD MANUFACTURER; YOU GET WHAT WE GIVE YOU)

let's see if we can wake the sleeping giant. @OccamRazor by the mighty power vested in me to summon forth the overclocking gods, I HEAR BY SUMMON THEE...

not going to work, as no such claimed powers exist, at least not by my hand.


----------



## GhostxViper

thanx to have summoned the sleeping giant








Zotac sent me a Vanilla Titan.
the previus card had a different bios (80.10.2C.00.02) but this card has another bios and after flashing with the new modded bios i've some crash problems, flickering etc (game)...but with the original bios(80.10.39.00.01) i've no more crashes...
i dont know...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What have you done in the way of troubleshooting?
> 
> The only thing that would really cause issues would be if you some how got a Titan Black back, instead of a Vanilla Titan. Besides that, give or take a few extreme examples, all Titan BIOS work on all Titan due to the obscenely tight restrictions placed upon the board, by Nvidia, for the manufacturers (AKA YOU STICK TO REFERENCE AND YOU LIKE IT - BEND OVER & TAKE IT LIKE A GOOD MANUFACTURER; YOU GET WHAT WE GIVE YOU)
> 
> let's see if we can wake the sleeping giant. @OccamRazor by the mighty power vested in me to summon forth the overclocking gods, I HEAR BY SUMMON THEE...
> 
> *not going to work*, as no such claimed powers exist, at least not by my hand.


Guess it did!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostxViper*
> 
> thanx to have summoned the sleeping giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac sent me a Vanilla Titan.
> the previus card had a different bios (80.10.2C.00.02) but this card has another bios and after flashing with the new modded bios i've some crash problems, flickering etc (game)...but with the original bios(80.10.39.00.01) i've no more crashes...
> i dont know...


Try the REV3 in my SIG, its a 80.10.39.00.90 version, it might work!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GhostxViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Guess it did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the REV3 in my SIG, its a 80.10.39.00.90 version, it might work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


thanks for your answer, with rev3 i still crashing...my setting : max voltage, 135%, 230mhz gpu, 450 mhz ram
max temp: 65°C

with the precendent card i've 270mhz and 530mhz ram...



i've attached my original bios if u need









gk110 134k .zip file


@OccamRazor


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostxViper*
> 
> thanks for your answer, with rev3 i still crashing...my setting : max voltage, 135%, 230mhz gpu, 450 mhz ram
> max temp: 65°C
> 
> with the precendent card i've 270mhz and 530mhz ram...
> 
> 
> 
> i've attached my original bios if u need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gk110 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> @OccamRazor


No card is the same, remove mem OC, it is probably triggering the crashes,[increase it slowly if you wish until crash (but thats OC 101, you should know that right?







] it serves no real purpose for FPS but only for benchmarks, if you are keen on them, then you should get better cooling, sub zero preferably!

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No card is the same, remove mem OC, it is probably triggering the crashes,[increase it slowly if you wish until crash (but thats OC 101, you should know that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] it serves no real purpose for FPS but only for benchmarks, if you are keen on them, then you should get better cooling, sub zero preferably!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


The king has arrived!!! OCCAM WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!?

Thoughts on the new Titan


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> The king has arrived!!! OCCAM WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!?
> 
> Thoughts on the new Titan


Life is tough Bro...









Very good card but better is coming around the corner...








But if you want the absolute best for another year or so get 2 of them!
(The "nvidia milking" will start after summer with the 980Ti, somewhat like intel, stretching time with niche cards until new chips are mature* enough to release)
*Read mature as profitable

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## GhostxViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> No card is the same, remove mem OC, it is probably triggering the crashes,[increase it slowly if you wish until crash (but thats OC 101, you should know that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] it serves no real purpose for FPS but only for benchmarks, if you are keen on them, then you should get better cooling, sub zero preferably!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


yeah, i know the oc 101
still crashing also WITHOUT OC...
error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
about the temp seems to depend on the game...
im keen but subzero system is too much cold!









im using kepler tweaker to watch your bios, and there is an error on the boost table, it's right?
there is some problem if i change the P00 state to min 875.0 mV and max to 1212.5 intead of all min/max 1212.5??

PS:why im trying to tag your name, the tag is not linked?
@OccamRazor
thank you man


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Hrmm I've been using 928 rev 2 for a while, is it safe to use 1006 rev2 on air ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostxViper*
> 
> yeah, i know the oc 101
> still crashing also WITHOUT OC...
> error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> about the temp seems to depend on the game...
> im keen but subzero system is too much cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using kepler tweaker to watch your bios, and there is an error on the boost table, it's right?
> there is some problem if i change the P00 state to min 875.0 mV and max to 1212.5 intead of all min/max 1212.5??
> 
> PS:why im trying to tag your name, the tag is not linked?
> @OccamRazor
> thank you man


Have you verified functionality on the stock bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Hrmm I've been using 928 rev 2 for a while, is it safe to use 1006 rev2 on air ?


should be fine.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Hrmm I've been using 928 rev 2 for a while, is it safe to use 1006 rev2 on air ?


I'm using that 1006mhz bios for about a year now, even underclocked to 1.13v (1.0v at load)


----------



## GhostxViper

yes the stock bios works well.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Need some thoughts!

I'm in the middle of choosing between the following.

Monitor setup is 3x 1600p panels. I either play on the center screen in windowed mode or surround.

Choice one Original titans x4
Choice two 780ti directcu2 none refrence x4.

My concern is the 780ti's vram might be an issue.

Otherwise the none refrence 780ti would win in my book in a heartbeat.

All cards will be under water.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Need some thoughts!
> 
> I'm in the middle of choosing between the following.
> 
> Monitor setup is 3x 1600p panels. I either play on the center screen in windowed mode or surround.
> 
> Choice one Original titans x4
> Choice two 780ti directcu2 none refrence x4.
> 
> My concern is the 780ti's vram might be an issue.
> 
> Otherwise the none refrence 780ti would win in my book in a heartbeat.
> 
> All cards will be under water.


For 3x1600p, definitely the Titans. See if you can get Titan Blacks within your budget, because that would make the 780Ti a non-option.

Also, if I may ask, why are you not considering Titan Xs? Two of them overclocked in SLi would probably beat (or be close to) 3 original Titans, and be more future proof with its 12GB of VRAM. Shouldn't be much more expensive than the 4 Titans.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> For 3x1600p, definitely the Titans. See if you can get Titan Blacks within your budget, because that would make the 780Ti a non-option.
> 
> Also, if I may ask, why are you not considering Titan Xs? Two of them overclocked in SLi would probably beat (or be close to) 3 original Titans, and be more future proof with its 12GB of VRAM. Shouldn't be much more expensive than the 4 Titans.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


I have the titans and the 780ti's already. I was considering the Titan X but it will be short lived and it's still on 28nm. The Titans or 780ti's run the games perfectly fine. I'll do another Graphics upgrade in 2016 with the next gen and pickup a set of of monitors as well hopefully we can get some 120-144hz IPS 4K/curved monitor's going by then









. I just don't see enough of a boost right now to switch when I can run any game I want without issues at the moment with my setup.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I have the titans and the 780ti's already. I was considering the Titan X but it will be short lived and it's still on 28nm. The Titans or 780ti's run the games perfectly fine. I'll do another Graphics upgrade in 2016 with the next gen and pickup a set of of monitors as well hopefully we can get some 120-144hz IPS 4K/curved monitor's going by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just don't see enough of a boost right now to switch when I can run any game I want without issues at the moment with my setup.


In that case, stick to the Titans. You will undoubtedly encounter less hitches with the extra 3GB of VRAM, especially when gaming on 3x1600p.

And besides, the Titans have unlocked voltage but the 780Tis don't. So if you put the cards under water, you will be able to overclock the cards to a level where the extra performance of the 780Ti will be overcome.

And yes, the low number of high resolution, IPS, G-Sync panels is highly disconcerting. I can't yet find one display that fulfills all my required criteria.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> In that case, stick to the Titans. You will undoubtedly encounter less hitches with the extra 3GB of VRAM, especially when gaming on 3x1600p.
> 
> And besides, the Titans have unlocked voltage but the 780Tis don't. So if you put the cards under water, you will be able to overclock the cards to a level where the extra performance of the 780Ti will be overcome.
> 
> And yes, the low number of high resolution, IPS, G-Sync panels is highly disconcerting. I can't yet find one display that fulfills all my required criteria.


The 780ti's are not refrence they can go up to 1.3v however I have binned them and they all do 1400+ o. 1.212v or less. The titans at 1.212 i can get prob 1250-1300 and 7000-8000 on memory.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> The 780ti's are not refrence they can go up to 1.3v however I have binned them and they all do 1400+ o. 1.212v or less. The titans at 1.212 i can get prob 1250-1300 and 7000-8000 on memory.


In that case, the 780Tis will definitely produce higher FPS, as long as you stay below 3GB of VRAM usage. And that I think will be a major problem when playing at 3x1600p, which is why I would still suggest the Titans over the 780Tis.


----------



## 1Quickchic

I don't know if anyone knows the answer for the question I'm about to ask but.... on the Led connector is the arrow pointing to the pin a ground or a positive? I am searching right now but I am hoping someone has an idea.


----------



## friskiest

Hello fellow OGs,

I just got my system back up again, and for some reason now, it seems as if I cannot go past 1.3v on my titans.

I've previously used Zawarudo's tool and it worked flawlessly.

Currently using MSI AB 4.0 and 344.75 drivers.

I'd updated to MSI AB 4.1 and 347.88 drivers and all went downhill from there, so I reverted back to the above and thereby got the 1.3v back - but I'm looking for moar juice!

I've done the softmod - is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Hello fellow OGs,
> 
> I just got my system back up again, and for some reason now, it seems as if I cannot go past 1.3v on my titans.
> 
> I've previously used Zawarudo's tool and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Currently using MSI AB 4.0 and 344.75 drivers.
> 
> I'd updated to MSI AB 4.1 and 347.88 drivers and all went downhill from there, so I reverted back to the above and thereby got the 1.3v back - but I'm looking for moar juice!
> 
> I've done the softmod - is there anything I'm missing?


Try doing a clean driver install by using the driver sweeper utility. Do a clean install for MSI AB as well by deleting the folder after uninstalling.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Hello fellow OGs,
> 
> I just got my system back up again, and for some reason now, it seems as if I cannot go past 1.3v on my titans.
> 
> I've previously used Zawarudo's tool and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Currently using MSI AB 4.0 and 344.75 drivers.
> 
> I'd updated to MSI AB 4.1 and 347.88 drivers and all went downhill from there, so I reverted back to the above and thereby got the 1.3v back - but I'm looking for moar juice!
> 
> I've done the softmod - is there anything I'm missing?


Probably using the wrong version of Zawarudo.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Try doing a clean driver install by using the driver sweeper utility. Do a clean install for MSI AB as well by deleting the folder after uninstalling.


Thank you

Unfortunately I did that multiple times, whilst using DDU to remove drivers.

I'll give it another go later, I guess I could have missed something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Probably using the wrong version of Zawarudo.


Thank you,

I was using v5 from Ed's sig.

I believe that's the latest one?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Hello fellow OGs,
> 
> I just got my system back up again, and for some reason now, it seems as if I cannot go past 1.3v on my titans.
> 
> I've previously used Zawarudo's tool and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Currently using MSI AB 4.0 and 344.75 drivers.
> 
> I'd updated to MSI AB 4.1 and 347.88 drivers and all went downhill from there, so I reverted back to the above and thereby got the 1.3v back - but I'm looking for moar juice!
> 
> I've done the softmod - is there anything I'm missing?


to use the tool I believe you need to use AB 3 not 4








, Remember Swolern








Otherwise use .bat files you can find in this or other threads and get all the juice you need that way!


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> to use the tool I believe you need to use AB 3 not 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Remember Swolern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise use .bat files you can find in this or other threads and get all the juice you need that way!


Anything older than AB 4.0 gave me installation issues - something about dates being expired etc.

Was there a way of bypassing this and using the older versions of AB?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Anything older than AB 4.0 gave me installation issues - something about dates being expired etc.
> 
> Was there a way of bypassing this and using the older versions of AB?


AB 3.0 FINAL is the only choice, any beta will expire unless you fake your systems clock.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> AB 3.0 FINAL is the only choice, any beta will expire unless you fake your systems clock.


Thank you, will definitely try that later


----------



## Dyaems

nvm, read it wrong lol


----------



## friskiest

I got it to work again









-MSI AB 3.0.1
-Zawarudo Tool v5
-344.75

Thanks all for the help, +Rep

RIP Z.


----------



## skupples

u people making me miss my titan(s) (one would be great right now) this 6570 is kicking my ass, and I really have more important things to buy than sweet video card right now









need a new vacuum, and blender.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I got it to work again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -MSI AB 3.0.1
> -Zawarudo Tool v5
> -344.75
> 
> Thanks all for the help, +Rep
> 
> RIP Z.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> u people making me miss my titan(s) (one would be great right now) this 6570 is kicking my ass, and I really have more important things to buy than sweet video card right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a new vacuum, and blender.













So after you've bought the vacuum and blender, which cards have your interest?


----------



## Ithanul

That one thing I know I never going to need to ever buy again, a vacuum cleaner. Then again this Kirby vacuum is like a all in one cleaner. Also makes a awesome computer duster since it can turn into a blower.









I still need to get my lazy butt around to OCing my Titans. That if I can get myself away from playing Cities: Skylines long enough.


----------



## djthrottleboi

incoming tomorrow or the day after. tomorrow well actually today now as its 1:25 a.m cst is the estimated day of delivery.


----------



## dpoverlord

Spoiler: Wait Skupples when did you unload your Titans what are you using??



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> u people making me miss my titan(s) (one would be great right now) this 6570 is kicking my ass, and I really have more important things to buy than sweet video card right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a new vacuum, and blender.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> incoming tomorrow or the day after. tomorrow well actually today now as its 1:25 a.m cst is the estimated day of delivery.






So I went ahead and unloaded my last Titan too bad it was on Ebay so they took 15% :-( just deciding on my new system as I got stuck and never finished the x58 Xeon successor. With this Titan being sold I guess I will go with the TitanX (ordered 4 by accident so guess I will stay w/ 2 & find the one with the highest ASIC as I will be aircooling and send the other 2 Amazon). On a side note it's weird being stuck with a only a connected to a 4k screen which is then downgraded to 1080p as the laptop is shoddy.

What are your thoughts on my new potential build ( _I have the parts but returned them due to a mobo error and have 10 more days to return the monitor_

I am looking at switching over from my Acer 32" 4k monitor to a Samsung 9000 series 55" 4k TV that has 21ms of input lag. Have you guys heard of this setup?? It looks amazing:
Read about it on Hardforum on how it has 21ms input lag which make it great for gaming

Gonna go RIVE Black X99 (_returning the last one I had so I can get the USB 3.1 version_
5930k (or should I go 5820 to save money?)
SLI Titan X (why? because I can)
32 GB G.Skill 8gb x 4
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
EVGA G2 1300

Hard Drive wise, I have 1 Samsung 1TB 850 Pro and was thinking I would sell my 2 840 512GB and skip Raid. What do you guys think? As storage I have:
3 WD RED 4TB, 1 3TB Seagate
Then would keep all of the other stuff. Thoughts? Love you guys!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wait Skupples when did you unload your Titans what are you using??
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> u people making me miss my titan(s) (one would be great right now) this 6570 is kicking my ass, and I really have more important things to buy than sweet video card right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a new vacuum, and blender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> incoming tomorrow or the day after. tomorrow well actually today now as its 1:25 a.m cst is the estimated day of delivery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went ahead and unloaded my last Titan too bad it was on Ebay so they took 15% :-( just deciding on my new system as I got stuck and never finished the x58 Xeon successor. With this Titan being sold I guess I will go with the TitanX (ordered 4 by accident so guess I will stay w/ 2 & find the one with the highest ASIC as I will be aircooling and send the other 2 Amazon). On a side note it's weird being stuck with a only a connected to a 4k screen which is then downgraded to 1080p as the laptop is shoddy.
> 
> What are your thoughts on my new potential build ( _I have the parts but returned them due to a mobo error and have 10 more days to return the monitor_
> 
> I am looking at switching over from my Acer 32" 4k monitor to a Samsung 9000 series 55" 4k TV that has 21ms of input lag. Have you guys heard of this setup?? It looks amazing:
> Read about it on Hardforum on how it has 21ms input lag which make it great for gaming
> 
> Gonna go RIVE Black X99 (_returning the last one I had so I can get the USB 3.1 version_
> 5930k (or should I go 5820 to save money?)
> SLI Titan X (why? because I can)
> 32 GB G.Skill 8gb x 4
> Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
> EVGA G2 1300
> 
> Hard Drive wise, I have 1 Samsung 1TB 850 Pro and was thinking I would sell my 2 840 512GB and skip Raid. What do you guys think? As storage I have:
> 3 WD RED 4TB, 1 3TB Seagate
> Then would keep all of the other stuff. Thoughts? Love you guys!
Click to expand...

lol i have been on 1080p igpu for almost a month now waiting to be able to get a 6gb nvidia card now the wait is killing me knowing that its coming.i'm thinking of selling my cpu/mobo/ram to go 5820k/mobo/cpu. this means without a rig until i get the new stuff. i would have gotten that titan.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i have been on 1080p igpu for almost a month now waiting to be able to get a 6gb nvidia card now the wait is killing me knowing that its coming.i'm thinking of selling my cpu/mobo/ram to go 5820k/mobo/cpu. this means without a rig until i get the new stuff. i would have gotten that titan.


Wish I wrote here sooner would have saved me from a massive loss. God I hate Ebay


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i have been on 1080p igpu for almost a month now waiting to be able to get a 6gb nvidia card now the wait is killing me knowing that its coming.i'm thinking of selling my cpu/mobo/ram to go 5820k/mobo/cpu. this means without a rig until i get the new stuff. i would have gotten that titan.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I wrote here sooner would have saved me from a massive loss. God I hate Ebay
Click to expand...

lol you should have as i was looking. I wanted a titan black but i traded my kpe+waterblock for a titan and will be probably getting another one soon.


----------



## Rx10

I will be installing an accelero IV air soon with added copper heatsinks , will post pictures and results


----------



## skupples




----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey folks, just get a titan x to console ur sorrows. Might have to give away ur 1st born but u can make another......D'ohh JUST KIDDING!!!









FF









yeah, the upgrade bug again dj!!!

I just got the Gigabyte SOC and some G Skills 3000 Mhz ram. Grabbed a M2 as well to try out for benching ram and use the ssd for my benching software.

I don't think it's quite as fast as raid 0 yet. Technically it isn't anyway.

I have to look up how to oc ram now. I might just call tech support at G Skills to get me on the right track as well.

Started to do that bit of reading once b4 but got busy and simply forgot about it.

FF


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Wish I wrote here sooner would have saved me from a massive loss. God I hate Ebay


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol you should have as i was looking. I wanted a titan black but i traded my kpe+waterblock for a titan and will be probably getting another one soon.


My titans will be for sale soon!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Wish I wrote here sooner would have saved me from a massive loss. God I hate Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol you should have as i was looking. I wanted a titan black but i traded my kpe+waterblock for a titan and will be probably getting another one soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My titans will be for sale soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...

i will need one as the one i was supposed to get is MIA and so i traded a kpe + waterblock and now got no gpu.


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey folks, just get a titan x to console ur sorrows. Might have to give away ur 1st born but u can make another......D'ohh JUST KIDDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the upgrade bug again dj!!!
> 
> I just got the Gigabyte SOC and some G Skills 3000 Mhz ram. Grabbed a M2 as well to try out for benching ram and use the ssd for my benching software.
> 
> I don't think it's quite as fast as raid 0 yet. Technically it isn't anyway.
> 
> I have to look up how to oc ram now. I might just call tech support at G Skills to get me on the right track as well.
> 
> Started to do that bit of reading once b4 but got busy and simply forgot about it.
> 
> FF






I might get a console to console my soul.


----------



## fishingfanatic

There's the spirit ! Hey u don't want it to be lonely now, maybe get a buddy to keep that one happy...lol









FF


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey folks, just get a titan x to console ur sorrows. Might have to give away ur 1st born but u can make another......D'ohh JUST KIDDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the upgrade bug again dj!!!
> 
> I just got the Gigabyte SOC and some G Skills 3000 Mhz ram. Grabbed a M2 as well to try out for benching ram and use the ssd for my benching software.
> 
> I don't think it's quite as fast as raid 0 yet. Technically it isn't anyway.
> 
> I have to look up how to oc ram now. I might just call tech support at G Skills to get me on the right track as well.
> 
> Started to do that bit of reading once b4 but got busy and simply forgot about it.
> 
> FF


Gskill Forums are really good. The mods are helpful and lots of smart peeps to help out with things like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey folks, just get a titan x to console ur sorrows. Might have to give away ur 1st born but u can make another......D'ohh JUST KIDDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the upgrade bug again dj!!!
> 
> I just got the Gigabyte SOC and some G Skills 3000 Mhz ram. Grabbed a M2 as well to try out for benching ram and use the ssd for my benching software.
> 
> I don't think it's quite as fast as raid 0 yet. Technically it isn't anyway.
> 
> I have to look up how to oc ram now. I might just call tech support at G Skills to get me on the right track as well.
> 
> Started to do that bit of reading once b4 but got busy and simply forgot about it.
> 
> FF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get a console to console my soul.
Click to expand...

Consoles are fantastic this gen. Dont go to the darkside though, make sure you get the right console



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PLAYSTATION 4



I like to call it the gentleman's console


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, I've been pretty happy with my PS4. Once the firmware update cleared up the issue with 4k it's been rock solid.

I got mine on release day so there were still a few things to be tweaked.

Need to get a few more games....

FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I managed to hold out long enough to get a titan x for a more reasonable price. Under $1200 C for an EVGA Titan X SC including delivery.

I just have to wait a few days for it to get here. Quick someone chew their nails for me. I have none left already...









For anyone wanting to get this price, check out NCIX.

I couldn't get the link to NCIX for some reason, but here's the pricebat link:

http://www.pricebat.ca/12g-p4-2992-kr-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-superclocked-12gb/

FF


----------



## Seyumi

Ok results are in for my 3x Titan X's AIOs:

Setup:

3x Stock Nvidia Titan X's with stock BIOS with EVGA 980 All-In-One liquid coolers

Case/Cooling: Caselabs Mercury S8. 7 intake fans. 6 exhaust fans (room for 1 more exhaust)

Fans: All Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions running at the static full speed of 1,450RPM 23dBA

GPU Fan speed: Lowest possible setting (22% around 1050RPM)

GPU setup: Sandwich stacked

Overclock: +225Mhz on all 3 cards (1440Mhz speed)

Highest temperature rating running intense GPU benchmarks: 60C (Probably 50C in games)

I couldn't find anything to measure GPU VRM & Memory temp unless someone can point me in the right direction

If this was Tri-SLI sandwich stacked on air, the GPU fans would probably be running at 100% at a full 5800RPM and would probably be reaching 90C+ and throttling. Plus 100x louder.

Yes I have room for 1 more AIO Titan X & a slot at the top to put the radiator but I don't think I'll need it! (at least just yet)

My biggest complaint is the motors make an annoying buzzing sound. I am VERY familiar with the problems all the Corsair CPU AIOs have and this isn't any of them. This isn't the sound of air trapped inside nor the sound of the pump getting too much voltage leading to a ticking sound. It's the same sound as a wire slightly touching one of your case fans or something. My suspicion is maybe the pump is getting too much voltage or this is just how they are. I have to run a voltage regulator on my Corsair CPU AIO H105 so it doesn't make a horrible grinding/ticketing sound. This might be happening because the Titan X's fan the pump leeches off of may have more amps than the 980s and this pump was made for the 980 so that MAY be the cause but again unsure. When I just had one of these running, my fans running at 725RPM would cover up the sound. Having 3 of these now the buzzing sound grows. Now I can still SLIGHTLY hear it even when my fans are at full 1,450 RPM. Again not a big deal because I can't hear it at all when playing games or there's some type of background noise. Only in a quiet room with just my computer running I can hear the motors.

These AIOs perform in both performance and sound exactly where it should. Between air cooling and full water cooling. I am happy with the purchase but I wish it didn't have the buzzing sound. I may get a single Titan X AIO if EVGA ever comes out with one to see if the buzzing goes away. I don't think I can mod the voltage to the pump since it uses a weird small 4 pin connector that the GPU fan uses.

It's not pretty but it's functional! I stopped caring how the inside of my case looked a few years ago when I realized I was spending more time building my computers than actually using them. No window on my case. I recommend everyone try to do the same. It's like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Het seyumi nice setup! After I decided I liked benching over keeping everything in the case I moved my rads outside of the case and it's so much easier to work in the case. My Lian Li can take the SR-2

so there's plenty of room. Great airflow, everything 's on quick connects for the loop so it's easy to remove and install things.

I just ordered my 1st titan X,, so I can't even imagine what ur scores must be like.

FF


----------



## cravinmild

nice setup Seyumi

Dats alotta pumps and rads lol, no window would indeed help "clean it up"









I got some noise from my H100 and at times it drove me nuts as I did this gpu mod for noise reduction. I think this mod has come to the point where I think a company could make a nice buck if they were to produce a case specific to multi aio users.

anyways im jelly of those cards


----------



## Creator

60C is still a lot better than the air coolers. I see AIOs getting popular over the next decade on flagship GPUs. They're going to allow the TDP to go well beyond 300W. They're not pretty and people complain about them now but they'll get used to it.


----------



## Ithanul

Boy, I sure still not like seeing 60C, then again I just like my electronics not getting that hot. Kind of glad my Titans currently run full load around 38-40C. Can't wait to finally go push/pull though on 360 radiator then later on add two more 360 radiators to the loop. Just need to get or make a wire harness for my eLoops.

Then again, that only 120 radiators on those AIOs? Makes me wonder why the companies not put a bigger radiator to cool off those GPUs a bit more, or at least a option for a bigger radiator.


----------



## Seyumi

Oh boy I posted in the wrong thread. I meant for my post on the AIO Titan X's to be in the Titan X section lol. Posting now.


----------



## upload420

I was going to wait until i got my new loop built and the waterblock put on my titan before i flashed the bios. I just don't know if i can wait. My temps are pretty good with my current overclock. I have pt @ 110%, gpu temp target @ 77.c, gpu clock offset +240mhz, and memory clock offset +377. That is a pretty decent overclock for a non modded card from what i gather. My temps are good with my fan profile. Gaming I stay in the upper 60s and benching in heaven i hit 73.c fan @ 100%. Those temps have me temped to push a little harder maybe 115% power target would be safe. What do you guys think?


----------



## Creator

I have such an itch right now. Make it go away, please. It's similar to went I cut sugar out of my diet. You just crave something, and you want that feel good when you have it. I think being a hardware enthusiast can be a disease at times.









I have these ideas of single slot modding two of my Titans into dedicated computed cards, selling one off, and introducing two new high ends GPUs into the slots that would be freed up.

-- GPU (Titan X or 390X)
-- empty
-- GPU (Titan X or 390X)
-- empty
-- Titan
-- Titan
-- ZXR

It's a good thing I don't have the time for it right now, but I might this summer.


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, no kidding.

Currently got a hold of a 980 for my folding rig, so that should keep my itch down for a bit.







Well, probably for a bit until after I go on my deployment and get back. Then I probably have a really bad itch again for more hardware, really need to focus on finishing up the modding on my main rig.


----------



## skupples

Titan X money is officially going to a vacation during my birthday...

WHAT HAVE I DONE!


----------



## supermi

I could have done 4 way SLI and THEN some for what the US government took today, so I would say a vacation is NICE way to spend the cash !!! Plus the dentist this morning OH MY throw in a 5960x and some gsync surround HAHAHA


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I managed to hold out long enough to get a titan x for a more reasonable price. Under $1200 C for an EVGA Titan X SC including delivery.
> 
> I just have to wait a few days for it to get here. Quick someone chew their nails for me. I have none left already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone wanting to get this price, check out NCIX.
> 
> I couldn't get the link to NCIX for some reason, but here's the pricebat link:
> 
> http://www.pricebat.ca/12g-p4-2992-kr-evga-geforce-gtx-titan-x-superclocked-12gb/
> 
> FF


I also jumped on that deal and now the price went up to 1379+ 15% tax + shipping cost...
I wouldn't be surprised if they cancel our orders but fingers crossed.


----------



## dpoverlord

Occam what you replacing them with?

I went to the store (microcenter)

Finally have:
2 Titan X (EVGA Sc)
5930k
Rampage V extreme
32gb of ram

Don't see myself going over sli is the 5930k / rampage worth it? The rampage was 409, proc 499 ram 329, titan 2k.

Returned the U3014 and 32" acer for 2k and plan to get the Samsung 55" 4k JS9000 heard it was just as good and fits my large format needs to replace my 4 30"


----------



## fishingfanatic

All I can say is they took my money, like u I'm not saying a thing but hoping.

I'm glad someone else got in on it if they allow it to go thru.









It is the final piece in the upgrade build. 16gbs of 3000 mhz ram Gigabyte SOC Champ and the titan x.

FF


----------



## Evange

Can we merge all the Titans (Titan OG, Titan Black, Titan X, Titan Z) together? We belong to the same family!


----------



## roamin

wandering if anyone can help me out. i am using a modded bios (skyn3ts) and have installed LLC and so on, followed the guides (OccamRazor) to overclocking and so on but now for some reason when i use AB to change the core speed it makes no difference, though i can change the mem without any problems at all. but the clocks for the core wont change no matter what i set it too.

using the latest nvidia drivers and also latest AB. do i need to run AB 3.0? i didnt think i had AB 3.0 last time i had the clocks overclocked.

i am running 2x titans with waterblocks and custom loop and so on.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> wandering if anyone can help me out. i am using a modded bios (skyn3ts) and have installed LLC and so on, followed the guides (OccamRazor) to overclocking and so on but now for some reason when i use AB to change the core speed it makes no difference, though i can change the mem without any problems at all. but the clocks for the core wont change no matter what i set it too.
> 
> using the latest nvidia drivers and also latest AB. do i need to run AB 3.0? i didnt think i had AB 3.0 last time i had the clocks overclocked.
> 
> i am running 2x titans with waterblocks and custom loop and so on.


First things first. Flush drivers, reinstall.

Also, pretty sure you have to use an AB that's 4.0 or before.

ALSO!!! LLC will likely cause you to crash, so if you start crashing a lot once core is working, it's the LLC mod. The good news is that some people have luck with using a bit less LLC than the guide recommends.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Occam what you replacing them with?
> I went to the store (microcenter)
> Finally have:
> 2 Titan X (EVGA Sc)
> 5930k
> Rampage V extreme
> 32gb of ram
> Don't see myself going over sli is the 5930k / rampage worth it? The rampage was 409, proc 499 ram 329, titan 2k.
> Returned the U3014 and 32" acer for 2k and plan to get the Samsung 55" 4k JS9000 heard it was just as good and fits my large format needs to replace my 4 30"


My dear Friend [hope you are well?







], I will always have Titans! Doesn't matter the acronym before or after the word itself, either if its X or Y!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Can we merge all the Titans (Titan OG, Titan Black, Titan X, Titan Z) together? We belong to the same family!


Wishful thinking...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> wandering if anyone can help me out. i am using a modded bios (skyn3ts) and have installed LLC and so on, followed the guides (OccamRazor) to overclocking and so on but now for some reason when i use AB to change the core speed it makes no difference, though i can change the mem without any problems at all. but the clocks for the core wont change no matter what i set it too.
> using the latest nvidia drivers and also latest AB. do i need to run AB 3.0? i didnt think i had AB 3.0 last time i had the clocks overclocked.
> i am running 2x titans with waterblocks and custom loop and so on.


Listen to the man below... he knows...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> First things first. Flush drivers, reinstall.
> Also, pretty sure you have to use an AB that's 4.0 or before.
> ALSO!!! LLC will likely cause you to crash, so if you start crashing a lot once core is working, it's the LLC mod. The good news is that some people have luck with using a bit less LLC than the guide recommends.


Cheers my Friend, hope im not late in giving you the happy birthday greeting!!!!











Cheers all

Occamrazor

PS: Lady's and gentleman, for those that do not know my Brother *Skyn3t is BACK!!!!!!!* Either lurking around, watching all of us, or posting here and there, he has returned slowly from slumber!!!


----------



## She loved E

Just got a good deal on a couple pre-owned Titans (anything this expensive can't be called used ?). 1 vanilla & 1 sc. Test fired them and they're a-ok, can't wait to put em to use!


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Just got a good deal on a couple pre-owned Titans (anything this expensive can't be called used ?). 1 vanilla & 1 sc. Test fired them and they're a-ok, can't wait to put em to use!


You late bloomer!









Welcome to the dinosaur club!


----------



## provost

Hey, I am still hanging on to my Titans, don't see anything exciting to upgrade to , just as yet.. lol
@shupps... told ya a while back that you wouldn't be the last man standing with his titans in the dino club..









@Ed and Skyn3t - its good to see that both of you are done with your sabbatical ..


----------



## Ithanul

Still got my two in the main rig, though did get a 980 to put in the folding rig. (Right now getting pissed off at being unable to OC this Asus 980 STRIX in Ubuntu...stupid stock BIOS)


----------



## brootalperry

How would I go about dusting out the reference cooler of this card?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> How would I go about dusting out the reference cooler of this card?












You can use compressed air or take it all apart and use compressed air and even some qtips if needed


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> How would I go about dusting out the reference cooler of this card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use compressed air or take it all apart and use compressed air and even some qtips if needed
Click to expand...


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> You late bloomer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the dinosaur club!


Thanks! dinosaur or not you can't argue wit our mad compute yo.







Was gonna pick up a 970/980 or two until I saw they're gimped pretty hard on the 2x precision compute. So for less cash why not try the best 2013 has to offer.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I take it apart and use a vaccume cleaner and an assortment of brushes, natural hair paint brushes work best with dust but aren't always strong enough to lift everything


----------



## Creator

Be sure to very delicate when cleaning though, as fossils can be very fragile.


----------



## skupples




----------



## Dyaems

I use paintbrush when cleaning fossils Titans


----------



## brootalperry

Haha interesting. Thanks for all the suggestions. I've been looking to buy one of those Electric Dusters.


----------



## Evange

It's getting quiet here...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> It's getting quiet here...


Extinction has that effect


----------



## Creator

Scientists can date fossils by measuring the activity of carbon-14 posts. Based off the recent post activity here, the fossils are around 2 years and 3 months old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I use paintbrush when cleaning fossils Titans


That is a good idea.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I was hopefull the titans would stay in one thread , guess not :/


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Scientists can date fossils by measuring the activity of carbon-14 posts. Based off the recent post activity here, the fossils are around 2 years and 3 months old.
> That is a good idea.


Hehe, got to love that pic.


----------



## friskiest

Sold both of mine last night


----------



## Evange

Good 'ol memories of unboxing when it first arrived back in 2013...


----------



## Creator

Good times. This was shortly after I went from a GTX 680 HOF that I had modded, to a Titan, about 2 weeks after Titan was released. I was very impressed by how much better the Titan felt at 1440p. I remember comparing the Titan at 1440p to how the 680 felt at 1080p.



This card started the single most expensive chain of upgrades I have ever done on a PC.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Good times. This was shortly after I went from a GTX 680 HOF that I had modded, to a Titan, about 2 weeks after Titan was released. I was very impressed by how much better the Titan felt at 1440p. I remember comparing the Titan at 1440p to how the 680 felt at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> This card started the single most expensive chain of upgrades I have ever done on a PC.


Lol same here...I went water because of my titan too...


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, first cards I ever put water blocks on. Now I like having GPUs water cooled makes the rig far more quite while folding.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> I was hopefull the titans would stay in one thread , guess not :/


OCN isn't cool enough for that, unfortunately. Woulda' been nice though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Sold both of mine last night












gotta tell us how much!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Good times. This was shortly after I went from a GTX 680 HOF that I had modded, to a Titan, about 2 weeks after Titan was released. I was very impressed by how much better the Titan felt at 1440p. I remember comparing the Titan at 1440p to how the 680 felt at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580/7970>>Titan was definitely one of the strongest upgrades in quite some time, specially for those of us balls enough to strap them to the moon.
> 
> I'll definitely buy one again some day just for nostalgia sake.
> 
> This card started the single most expensive chain of upgrades I have ever done on a PC.


Same here. I've done a few watercooled rigs before but my two titans coming in kicked off what turned into a nearly $10k STH10, which doesn't include the Stormtrooper & 800D. The titans ended up in 3 different cases









now I have this girl that will likely have my children, assuming we can still do that after our years of partying.

AKA, i'll be happy with medium settings @ 1440P for ~10 years.


----------



## dusandj

Hi, I have a question on Titan Samsung memory as a high frequency can be set.
thanks


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> AKA, i'll be happy with medium settings @ 1440P for ~10 years.


I think you should try to convince your better half that raising your future children to ultra settings will be good for them. The additional visual information should be good for stimulating their developing brains.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusandj*
> 
> Hi, I have a question on Titan Samsung memory as a high frequency can be set.
> thanks


Anywhere from 6500-7500mhz. Good luck.


----------



## dune dune

hey . I just noticed that when I click apply voltage the hack said - Failed to open MSIAfterburner - to know I have latest ver of MSI


----------



## jthrower101

Make to right click and use administrator when running the program. That should fit it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Got my Titans a new source of Power


----------



## doogk

Had great times with my 2 Titans. Replacing them with a Titan X tomorrow. Off to Ebay they go


----------



## brootalperry

Is the Titan pretty much on par with a 970?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Is the Titan pretty much on par with a 970?


Not sure, but at folding a 960 kicks its butt pretty hard. Make me a bit sad this 960 that is a loaner running at 1460MHz puts out more PPD than my vanilla Titan.

Though, my Titans don't bate a eye crunching two Einstein tasks on each one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think you should try to convince your better half that raising your future children to ultra settings will be good for them. The additional visual information should be good for stimulating their developing brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere from 6500-7500mhz. Good luck.


probably wouldn't be too hard to do.

She got paid on Friday, so I was just like "Babe, I need $200 for a new graphics cards cuz reasons" she said "OK, you have a copy of my debit card, do what you gotta do"

I then did nothing... yet.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think you should try to convince your better half that raising your future children to ultra settings will be good for them. The additional visual information should be good for stimulating their developing brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere from 6500-7500mhz. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> probably wouldn't be too hard to do.
> 
> She got paid on Friday, so I was just like "Babe, I need $200 for a new graphics cards cuz reasons" she said "OK, you have a copy of my debit card, do what you gotta do"
> 
> I then did nothing... yet.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DO IT



or whatever


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Not sure, but at folding a 960 kicks its butt pretty hard. Make me a bit sad this 960 that is a loaner running at 1460MHz puts out more PPD than my vanilla Titan.
> 
> Though, my Titans don't bate a eye crunching two Einstein tasks on each one.


Interesting. I'd just like a good idea on how it will perform in The Witcher 3 and other games for example.
I'll try asking on other forums then.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Interesting. I'd just like a good idea on how it will perform in The Witcher 3 and other games for example.
> I'll try asking on other forums then.


Well, if I had the game I could test it out, but I'm not big on pre-ordering or paying full price for games much any more. Still got a big backlog for my PC, PS2, PS3, and my Wii.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, if I had the game I could test it out, but I'm not big on pre-ordering or paying full price for games much any more. Still got a big backlog for my PC, PS2, PS3, and my Wii.


Probably the biggest reason why developers give all the attention to consoles and PC gets the lazy ports. PC gamers demand so much, and rarely want to pay full price for a game


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, if I had the game I could test it out, but I'm not big on pre-ordering or paying full price for games much any more. Still got a big backlog for my PC, PS2, PS3, and my Wii.


I have it pre-loaded ready to go for next week. So far all the PC footage have been on i7s (most likely Haswell/Devil's Canyon) and a GTX 980. It runs at 60 fps with the ultra preset. So if the 980 can do that well I don't think the 970 would be far behind which points back to my original question =)

It's all good though. I guess I'll just have to wait and see for myself. For GTA V I have to play with most of the settings on High for 60 fps at 1080p. I'm guessing the same will be true for TW3.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Probably the biggest reason why developers give all the attention to consoles and PC gets the lazy ports. PC gamers demand so much, and rarely want to pay full price for a game


60 bucks currently asking a lot for me for a game, definitely for games that I can beat in under a week. I gladly pay 60 for games I can get a lot of replay out of, but like I said I have a ridiculous huge backlog. So I rather play through them and save some money while at it.


----------



## skupples

I haven't picked up Witcher 3 or GTAV... Mostly because I don't have a capable GPU, and keep finding better uses for the money I'd spend on a GPU.








put carpet down in the living room last weekend.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I haven't picked up Witcher 3 or GTAV... Mostly because I don't have a capable GPU, and keep finding better uses for the money I'd spend on a GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put carpet down in the living room last weekend.


Yeah I just bought a house 2 months ago. I don't even remember what it's like to have money for computer parts.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Congrats on the new house.... It's been 3 years since we bought ours.... I just got new parts last week for a new build. Early Father's Day gift from wife. It doesn't get easier brother... At least we don't have to pay hoa fees.


----------



## skupples




----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Congrats on the new house.... It's been 3 years since we bought ours.... I just got new parts last week for a new build. Early Father's Day gift from wife. It doesn't get easier brother... At least we don't have to pay hoa fees.


Thanks, we bought new, and a townhouse. Good news is no maintenance for a while, bad news is $200/month in HOA dues. But at least they mow the grass.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Thanks, we bought new, and a townhouse. Good news is no maintenance for a while, bad news is $200/month in HOA dues. But at least they mow the grass.


Dang, ever since I was station in Cali for six years, everything now seems cheap here back home in South. Then again, I had a $1500 monthly rent I was paying out there for a place not including the electric, gas, and water.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I haven't picked up Witcher 3 or GTAV... Mostly because I don't have a *capable GPU*, and keep finding better uses for the money I'd spend on a GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put carpet down in the living room last weekend.


Well, you do have your priorities straight, and you will lead a happy and productive life... lol

So, what do you consider a capable gpu? I may have a gpu or two that is not doing much just lying around, and I will be happy to send one down your way to play with until you decide to buy your own gpu. Call it a house warming present


----------



## DADDYDC650

I'm running the maxair BIOS and my TX keeps downclocking to around 1480 for no reason. It's set for 1504Mhz with 1.25v and max power target. Temps never exceed 75c. Any ideas?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm running the maxair BIOS and my TX keeps downclocking to around 1480 for no reason. It's set for 1504Mhz with 1.25v and max power target. Temps never exceed 75c. Any ideas?


Yes, go to the Titan-X thread and ask your question there.









Run your card at 100% fan speed and see if it still does it. I'm betting it's heat related as why it's down clocking. Something besides core is getting too hot.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, go to the Titan-X thread and ask your question there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run your card at 100% fan speed and see if it still does it. I'm betting it's heat related as why it's down clocking. Something besides core is getting too hot.


Ugh!


----------



## Evange

Any fossil owners tried running Witcher 3 at 1440p? How's the performance? Can we max the settings and maintain more than 40fps?


----------



## lyx

Single titan @1440p HW off, Foliage Visibility Range on high everything else on ultra got around ~40 fps.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Dead!? I am still running my 4-way titans, do you really think these cards are obsolete!? You got to be kidding!? 4-way titan x's cant run 4k surround!? Hahah! Our titans are uber strong!!!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Dead!? I am still running my 4-way titans, do you really think these cards are obsolete!? You got to be kidding!? 4-way titan x's cant run 4k surround!? Hahah! Our titans are uber strong!!!


Hey Cheese, longtime no see... Lol
I think you and I are the only two dinosaurs left in this club with a 4 way Titan set up....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Hey Cheese, longtime no see... Lol
> I think you and I are the only two dinosaurs left in this club with a 4 way Titan set up....


My Titans are still kicking ass.


----------



## Cheesemaster

Really!? Haha! For bench marks I agree we dont fare well, but as far as games go, I really dont think we are maxxed out... With up coming DX 12 it is going to be a game changer! The titan x's look juicey!! And very much kudos for those that rock them! But I spent over 10k on this setup and see no need to up grade, i crush games!!!


----------



## Ithanul

What about Witcher 3 though?

I don't have the game to compare to everyone else, but seems AMD and Kelper cards got the short end of the stick.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> What about Witcher 3 though?
> 
> I don't have the game to compare to everyone else, but seems AMD and Kelper cards got the short end of the stick.


Not just AMD and Kepler, even Maxwell got the short end of the stick. Single TitanX does 60fps at 1080, and the game looks the same on ps4.

Essentially a $2500 PC runs a game just about as good as a $400 PS4


----------



## SlicenBurger

So uh, i'm kind of new to overclocking GPU's.. What settings would be safe to use for a GTX Titan (yes i have the first 6GB version not X).

This is my current settings in Afterburner (is this the overclocker of choice these days?)



What about volt mod? Can you softmod the Titan for that?

Would be really nice to get a few more FPS in Witcher 3 (around 45 now with the overclock above, though not everything is on Ultra)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not just AMD and Kepler, even Maxwell got the short end of the stick. Single TitanX does 60fps at 1080, and the game looks the same on ps4.
> 
> Essentially a $2500 PC runs a game just about as good as a $400 PS4


Yeah, that just bad. I seriously would be pissed if I had a Titan X and it only get that.

Hopefully they straighten out that game.


----------



## Cheesemaster

As far as comparing pc vs consol.... Trust everything is going to change with DX 12. Drivers will improve... Also, these guys want you to shell out more dough.... Sit back and wait, download some emulaters and have fun. I remember we could have fun playing bionic cammando and blaster master on the NES, in order to play these type games I would blow $20 in quarters over a weekend ( several weeknds of course )...


----------



## skupples

The API evolution needs to do a LOT or I'll go with a PS4 and a super low power HTPC and I'll save tons of money in the process.


----------



## Ithanul

Hopefully DX12 is as good as they are yapping about. Then again, once Xenoblade X comes out, sorry, but the Wii U going to eat a lot of time.







Especially if they release Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem as well.

Right now though, Demon Souls eating up my time, yep, have yet to beat this game.








But having a blast while trying.


----------



## skupples

Witcher 3 is the first thing I'm buying when my GTX Provost shows up.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> What about Witcher 3 though?
> 
> I don't have the game to compare to everyone else, but seems AMD and Kelper cards got the short end of the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just AMD and Kepler, even Maxwell got the short end of the stick. Single TitanX does 60fps at 1080, and the game looks the same on ps4.
> 
> Essentially a $2500 PC runs a game just about as good as a $400 PS4
Click to expand...

PS4 is equal to low setting on PC but running at 30FPS. If you look carefully.

The main reason why it got tanked so bad in FPS because of the HAIRWORKS -30FPS automatically across all cards. PhysX doesn't scale with your overclocking of your card sadly. I believe it has it own PhysX chip at 400Mhz (I think). The way they implement HAIRWORKS is horrible.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> PS4 is equal to low setting on PC but running at 30FPS. If you look carefully.
> 
> The main reason why it got tanked so bad in FPS because of the HAIRWORKS -30FPS automatically across all cards. PhysX doesn't scale with your overclocking of your card sadly. I believe it has it own PhysX chip at 400Mhz (I think). The way they implement HAIRWORKS is horrible.


PS4 still runs it better than a $400 PC, you need high end conponents to do 30FPS @1080 on a PC. No matter how you slice it, consoles win with this Title.


----------



## SlicenBurger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> PS4 still runs it better than a $400 PC, you need high end conponents to do 30FPS @1080 on a PC. No matter how you slice it, consoles win with this Title.


PC is far superior for RPG's because of mods and tweaking graphics.. Skyrim can look absolutely incredible with mods and graphics tweaks such as ENB and weather/lightning tweaks.. PC always wins because of this









Also, while PC is more expensive you don't need to buy all parts at once.. so while the investment is larger on the whole it can also be spread out through months or years, not possible with a console.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlicenBurger*
> 
> PC is far superior for RPG's because of mods and tweaking graphics.. Skyrim can look absolutely incredible with mods and graphics tweaks such as ENB and weather/lightning tweaks.. PC always wins because of this


If that's all you play sure. Overall PC is the better deal, even with bad ports and caca optimizations, games are still enjoyable. Most people that own consoles probably have some sort of PC, so when you add those two together, they cost about the same as a middle of the road gaming PC.


----------



## SlicenBurger

Dont forget that PC is far superior for simulation and strategy too.. good luck finding something like ARMA on a console, you get your typical derp shooters which to me are totally uninteresting.. more indie games for PC too...


----------



## Ithanul

O lord, major reason I left gaming on console. Got way to burn out on shooters.
Though, the PS3 and Wii still get some loving on occasion, but only because of the JRPGs that I can grab on them.

Kind of funny, I have way more hours in Terraria and Minecraft than even in Skyrim.







Dang, even Cities: Skylines has more hours I put into than that game.


----------



## SlicenBurger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> O lord, major reason I left gaming on console. Got way to burn out on shooters.
> Though, the PS3 and Wii still get some loving on occasion, but only because of the JRPGs that I can grab on them.
> 
> Kind of funny, I have way more hours in Terraria and Minecraft than even in Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, even Cities: Skylines has more hours I put into than that game.


Try Starbound







really nice. I have years put into Skyrim, thousands of hours, but that's because i make mods. I've never came close to even finishing the game hehe


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Once I'm done with GTAV, which is a long time from now, I plan on modding the snot out of Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlicenBurger*
> 
> Try Starbound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really nice. I have years put into Skyrim, thousands of hours, but that's because i make mods. I've never came close to even finishing the game hehe


O have Starbound. One of the few games I actually pre-order. Most games now I won't touch until months out or even a year, by then they usually have the dang games straightened out. Plus, then I can usually nab a GPU used or cheap by then as well. I have yet to pay full price for any of my GPUs.









I'm not kidding, I went from used GTX580 -> used GTX590 -> used GTX680 4GB -> traded the 680 with cash for used GTX Titan -> nabbed another used GTX Titan. The 980 I nab basically as a open box. And the 960 is a loaner for folding on.







I have yet to game on that poor 980, it just folds all day long.


----------



## Semel

Guys, could you, please, help me out.

I'm using nvflash (windows version) and I'm stuck at this stage:
Quote:


> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourbiosnamehere].rom


When I enter this command nothing happens nvflash just shows available commands etc.

What do I need to enter if I'm using a windows version?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Guys, could you, please, help me out.
> 
> I'm using nvflash (windows version) and I'm stuck at this stage:
> When I enter this command nothing happens nvflash just shows available commands etc.
> 
> What do I need to enter if I'm using a windows version?


try this. Probably you are using a different version of nvflash that when the guide was placed here in the OP. Here is a guide from Tx club (remember to use your bios name instead of gm200):

1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.

3. cmd window:
Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder.
Shows cards in system with ID

nvflash --list

4. Device Manager:
Start, run, device manager
in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards

5. cmd window:
To flash:

nvflash -6 GM200.rom

Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie.

nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom

You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

6. Device Manager:
in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards

7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.

repeat with different index for each card you want to flash... 0, 1, 2 and so on


----------



## Semel

Cheers!

I found this topic

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980 that by the look of things has the newest version of nvflash (it even automatically disables your adapter lol)

and they have a link to this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980

It's practically the same as the mini guide you posted so I guess I should just use -6 parameter. Is it safe to use this new nvflash for my titan as in it's not only for 900 series?

Thanx


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> I found this topic
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980 that by the look of things has the newest version of nvflash (it even automatically disables your adapter lol)
> 
> and they have a link to this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> It's practically the same as the mini guide you posted so I guess I should just use -6 parameter. Is it safe to use this new nvflash for my titan as in it's not only for 900 series?
> 
> Thanx


I think so mate.


----------



## Semel

I tried to flash skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide bios ) using this new version ( of nvflash but I got some errors



http://imgur.com/vDK0RUo



Could someone explain to me what seems to be the problem? What do I have to do now to flash new bios?
Thank you


----------



## brootalperry

I'm also looking to flash my card's BIOS so I can push it a little further. However I'm new to this whole thing and I'm not sure which BIOS file to use. So far I've only come across this one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for you and all of you getting throtteling problems or not the expected overclocking results
> 
> take my bios attached to this post
> (selfmade, working, tested)
> 
> it has 10DE - neutral NVidia vendor
> it has 1.212 VCore
> it has 115% power
> it has 1400 boost limit
> it has 275watts at 100% entry
> 
> 121gb115.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> result with that:
> 
> 
> 
> Some results pls






But it's quite old. Also I'd like to ask Semel,is your Titan using the stock air cooler? I'm guessing you are flashing the BIOS to overclock it yes?
I have some worries about the temps and throttling...I mean the card is pretty hot as it is, reaching 80C at 1124 Mhz in most games. I'll be watching this thread and hopefully you can get your problem solved...I'm too chicken to take the gamble myself xD


----------



## Semel

Yeah it is using a stock air cooler. But I'm not aiming at some huge OC just 1150-1200 max with a custom fan settings.

Anyways, I managed to flash my titan using nvflash DOS version lol

PS 1124 is already higher than default boost values. 994 is supposed to be max for a titan. I wanted a new bios not only because of OCing capabilities but because I don't like boost 2.0 technology.


----------



## brootalperry

I'm also looking for those values. I'd be happy with 1200 Mhz. Can you point me to the BIOS that you used?
As for nvflash DOS I've no idea what that is or how to use it. Yes I'm that noobish.

1124 Mhz is just me simply moving the core offset to 105 in Afterburner. It stays that way in most games but in recent games like GTA V and TW3 the card will heat up to around 79 C and then it'll downclock to 1110 Mhz or so. How are your temps?


----------



## Semel

Yeah I had the same temperature when running at this core clock speed, so it is pretty hot and I guess I'll just have to enjoy this minor "OC" but without stupid boost.
Quote:


> nvflash DOS


DOS version of bios flashing utility(see the first post)


----------



## brootalperry

Ah I understand now. I'll give this nvflash a try and hope it works. I'll use the same BIOS you did.

Edit: I did it...it worked and i can breathe a sigh of relief xD Now I don't know what to do with my new found power.

Edit 2: HOLY COW! All I did was change the fan profile and set the graphics options to ultra in GTA V. The lowest the fps dropped was 43. It mostly hovered in the 50s. Before, Ultra settings would be in the low 40s and drop as low as the 20 sometimes. Is this even the same card!? I can't imagine the performance if I raised the clocks a tad.

Edit 3: Another question. How much does the memory clock affect performance?


----------



## Semel

Generally not much. OCing memory should help with AA at t really high resolutions but if you play at 1080p or something like that I don't think u should bother with OCing memory.

Anyways, I tried to achieve 1200 core speed but I guess I got a bad card in this regard lol even pushing voltage to its max and increasing power draw didn't help maintain stability and the temp was really high considering how loud GPU fan was)


----------



## brootalperry

I haven't tried to push the core clock or anything yet. I set the power limit in Afterburner to 110 and raised the temp limit to 90. I haven't tested them yet though.
If the memory clock helps with AA then increasing that should help me play quite a lot of games comfortably at 1440p I hope. I'll play around with it some.

The fan speed for me went all the way up to 91% but the temps stayed in the low 70s. It's really really loud, which makes me wonder if i can even reach 1200 on the core without it going nuclear. I'm already looking for an aftermarket cooler. Perhaps this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186097


----------



## brootalperry

Okay I found something interesting. Moving the memory clock updates and shows correctly in the OSD and the Afterburner window, but the core clock doesn't and if I change the core voltage or the core clock sliders then it'll show a clock of 575 Mhz both in the Afterburner window and the OSD. Only way for me to know the core clock is to keep GPU-Z open while playing and then checking it afterwards...no bueno.

Nvm I got it to work somehow. Seems the voltage will only go up to 1125mv. 1150 Mhz is unstable. The highest stable clock is 1137 Mhz.


----------



## brootalperry

Sorry for triple posting, but just thought I'd bump the topic some since it's kinda dead in here.

I decided to try a different BIOS since the Skyn3t BIOS on the front page didn't give enough voltage for 1200Mhz. I flashed this one instead:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuannai*
> 
> This one. It's Naennon's modified to 100% fan:






It works great. I didn't even have to touch a thing and the card boosts itself to 1202 Mhz on its own. It's stable and the temperature isn't that bad. I've only tested it with Batman Arkham Origins, however maxed out at 1440p. This made me fall in love with my Titan all over again. I definitely gotta get better cooling for it.

If you want 1200Mhz then I recommend the same BIOS.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

you should check Occam sig for guides and bios if you haven't allready, not sure if all his are on the front page. The acx cooler is a step up from the stock cooler and not that expensive, get a backplate if you don't have one, for air you usually have to add more thermal pads they don't come with enough. http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/24500


----------



## brootalperry

Yes I've checked out his sig and downloaded the Rev2/Rev3 BIOS but I haven't used it. I was actually looking for an ACX cooler but I can't find one anywhere. Apparently EVGA made one for the Titan back in 2013, along with a backplate but those are nowhere to be found. Not even Ebay.

Actually I found a backplate here: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/evgtxtibam.html
No luck with ACX coolers or any other kind of cooler except the ones from Arctic.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

yea im not seeing much, there is cross compatability with some 780's and the titan black for the cooler base plate , im pretty sure its the same cooler on a bunch of cards until acx 2.0 so if u can score a base plate , would make it a ton easier


----------



## burningrave101

EVGA Titan X Superclocked in stock at Amazon $1029.99:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-384bit-Graphics-12G-P4-2990-KR/dp/B00UVN21RQ


----------



## brootalperry

I'm thinking of buying this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28H1378
It doesn't mention the Titan specifically in the compatibility list however I'd assume since it supports the 780 then it should work with a Titan.


----------



## Dyaems

Why not a Prolimatech MK26? That GPU cooler is specifically made for the Vanilla Titan. It also comes with black although it is more expensive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=prolimatech+mk+26&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Yes I've checked out his sig and downloaded the Rev2/Rev3 BIOS but I haven't used it. I was actually looking for an ACX cooler but I can't find one anywhere. Apparently EVGA made one for the Titan back in 2013, along with a backplate but those are nowhere to be found. Not even Ebay.
> 
> Actually I found a backplate here: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/evgtxtibam.html
> No luck with ACX coolers or any other kind of cooler except the ones from Arctic.


best to stick w/ naennon if you want boost. skynet bios are all boost free.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Best FS score so far on the old girls:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4934376



Pretty happy with this score, at least in the context of OG Titan scores. Looks to be the highest SLI Titan score in the benchmarking thread anyway. What's sad though is how much higher the top SLI 980 score is over there. Seems Nvidia has optimized the piss out of Maxwell since launch when there was only about 5-10% difference between big GK110 and GM204... :/


----------



## SchmoSalt

I just got the new ACX 2.0+ cooler for the Titan X. It came with a thermal pad preinstalled on the heatsink. Should I remove the pad and replace it with the Noctua thermal paste that I have or should I just use the pad?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Best FS score so far on the old girls:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4934376
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with this score, at least in the context of OG Titan scores. Looks to be the highest SLI Titan score in the benchmarking thread anyway. What's sad though is how much higher the top SLI 980 score is over there. Seems Nvidia has optimized the piss out of Maxwell since launch when there was only about 5-10% difference between big GK110 and GM204... :/


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7132051

You always manage a better GPU score with less clocks than me. Both with win 7 and win 8 I require about 100mhz more to match your score. I score higher overall, but that's because of the 5960x.


----------



## DasHotShot

Hi all.

Just a quick question: Is it agreeable to post a "classified" here if I am looking to sell my Titan? Or could you point me to a better spot? Thanks and sorry for noobishness!


----------



## alancsalt

you need 35 rep to post a classified, and even then ads are only permitted in the marketplace forum.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> best to stick w/ naennon if you want boost. skynet bios are all boost free.


I didn't choose this BIOS for the boost, but more for the voltage. However the boost is throttling the card at 80C despite my setting it to 90C in Afterburner.

To be honest if I can just keep the temps under control then it'll stay at 1202 MHz without needing to worry.

Thanks Dyaems for the suggestion. I'll look into it. I'm hoping one of these heatsinks will knock at least 10C off the temps and keep it that way.


----------



## Semel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Sorry for triple posting, but just thought I'd bump the topic some since it's kinda dead in here.
> 
> I decided to try a different BIOS since the Skyn3t BIOS on the front page didn't give enough voltage for 1200Mhz. I flashed this one instead:
> 
> It works great. I didn't even have to touch a thing and the card boosts itself to 1202 Mhz on its own. It's stable and the temperature isn't that bad. I've only tested it with Batman Arkham Origins, however maxed out at 1440p. This made me fall in love with my Titan all over again. I definitely gotta get better cooling for it.
> 
> If you want 1200Mhz then I recommend the same BIOS.


Could give a link to this bios?

You should test ur OCed card in witcher 3. It RAPES GPUs. I pass uningine benchmark but get crashes in witcher 3 at certain clock speed\voltage.

How much voltage did you need to get it to stable 1200? What's ur temp?


----------



## skupples

unigine hasn't really been a good stress test for awhile now. They're better for Epeen than stability.

either way, yes, Witcher 3 will bend your GPU over.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semel*
> 
> Could give a link to this bios?
> 
> You should test ur OCed card in witcher 3. It RAPES GPUs. I pass uningine benchmark but get crashes in witcher 3 at certain clock speed\voltage.
> 
> How much voltage did you need to get it to stable 1200? What's ur temp?


HERE is a direct link to it. I tested it in TW3 maxed at 1080p. It seems that the minimum framerate is higher with it overclocked. Maxed out with everything turned on the framerate hovers mostly in the 40s. It goes all the way up to the 50s at times but never dip below 30. On the stock BIOS with an overclock to 1124 Mhz it'd dip as low as 17 fps and go as high as 35. The temp quickly goes up and over 70C and will approach 80C after a few minutes with the fan on 100%.

For GTA V with everything maxed and the advanced sliders on half, the framerate hovers in the 50s but never go below 40 fps. This game also heats up the GPU and will make it quickly approach 80C just like TW3. To keep the temps of both games somewhat in check I have to set the framerate to 30. It cuts down on the GPU load so the temps go down some.

For a stable 1202 Mhz the voltage is pegged at 1212mv. I have to keep the power target to 110%. Any higher and the card will boost itself to 1224 Mhz and either crash the game I'm playing or crash the drivers. Too low and it'll limit itself to 1006 Mhz.

With this BIOS my settings in Afterburner are:

Core Voltage: +0
Power Limit: 110%
Temp Limit: 80C
Core Clock: +193 (1202 Mhz)
Mem Clock: +106 (3110 Mhz)

Temp is sitting at 46C as I typed this. The fan is at 76%....I set a very high and very aggressive fan curve. The temps would be lower if the voltage didn't sit at 1212mv whenever I open Chrome. On the desktop the voltage goes down and so do the temps.


----------



## djriful

Currently running on modded BIOS but afterburner is untouched by any command modding yet. I am justing testing a newly installed afterburner without any profile mod to unlock to 1.3v.

Now, this is confusing. Afterburner report 1.28v (1.3v) in the graph and panel but the Kombustor only reports 1.212v. Which one is the true reading?


----------



## TK421

off topic: is a titan *Z* dual 780, titan, 780ti or titan black?


----------



## brootalperry

It's two Titan Blacks on one PCB.


----------



## neonfreak20

Hey guys, I just wanted to say what's up and that i just finished putting in my 2 Titans. I am looking forward to some overclocking and hearing some good info from the knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## Creator

Well, you have 2775 pages worth of knowledge on here.









I saw a Z on Ebay go for a little over $900. At those prices, I'm thinking of seeing if I can trade 2x Titans into a Z and free up a slot. That would turn into a dedicated compute card, and I could use whatever else for gaming.


----------



## brootalperry

An annoying I've noticed about this BIOS is that it'll lock the core clock to either 575 Mhz or 875 Mhz at times for seemingly no reason, even though the core voltage is at 1212mv. I'm not sure what causes this or how to fix it without having to restart.

Does anyone know why it does this or have any other BIOS recommendations for 1202 Mhz and 100% fan?


----------



## skupples

Might be the game you're playing. Lots of older titles will have terrible GPU usage thus the card down clocks.
Or it's drivers and you need a flush.


----------



## brootalperry

I think it might be the drivers to be honest. I'm using the latest via Geforce Experience. Before using it I would uninstall and install the drivers manually as per the instructions of someone from the EVGA forums, but G Experience has made me lazy since then.

I'll try doing the drivers manually and see if it still happens.

But on the other note I've been playing a lot of Planetside 2 and Arma 3 lately...both of which barely use the GPU. At least my fps in Arma 3 is a lot better than it was with my old card though. Now it stays above 30 fps!


----------



## 1Quickchic

Reguarding witcher 3, so i got the game and its no lie about getting your card raped i thoughtsince I had 2x titan blacks in sli and water cooled id have no issue, man was i wrong. So i want to ask a couple questions, i haven flashed or over clocked these, i supose i probably should, does anyone have real quick suggestions for the settings, or just read? Also would upgrading to 3 way sli matter ? If i go to 3 way than ill most likely get a different board to support it. Jeez that game is rediculous, i cant believe its that demanding.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Reguarding witcher 3, so i got the game and its no lie about getting your card raped i thoughtsince I had 2x titan blacks in sli and water cooled id have no issue, man was i wrong. So i want to ask a couple questions, i haven flashed or over clocked these, i supose i probably should, does anyone have real quick suggestions for the settings, or just read? Also would upgrading to 3 way sli matter ? If i go to 3 way than ill most likely get a different board to support it. Jeez that game is rediculous, i cant believe its that demanding.


Just wait for Witcher 3 Enhanced Edition. CD Projekt's games are extremely buggy and poorly optimized during release. Believe me, I've tried both Witcher 1 and 2.


----------



## skupples

hehe, witcher 3 is exponentially better @ release than #1 though.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hehe, witcher 3 is exponentially better @ release than #1 though.


If they stay stagnant I don't think 3 will be even released.


----------



## Shendelzare

Hello everyone, i found this thread while searching for solution to my probably bricked Titan. I can't boot the computer with it but it is connected to pc with my gtx980 classified right now. It reports problems in device manager and shows very wrong things in gpu-z, here is the link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vz2w
i've first noticed revision value is ff here and also it shows memory wrong. I've tried flashing a different bios which i got from the first post doesn't seem to be the solution. I'm open for any suggestions about the card


----------



## cravinmild

H110 43c in valley 1080p/dx11/ultra on a stock card


----------



## steelballrun99

guys what does PT stand for?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> guys what does PT stand for?


Power Target.


----------



## Evange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 
> 
> H110 43c in valley 1080p/dx11/ultra on a stock card


Nice temps for a closed loop watercooler!


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 
> 
> H110 43c in valley 1080p/dx11/ultra on a stock card
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps for a closed loop watercooler!
Click to expand...

Thanks









all round im pretty happy. For all desktop use (non gaming) the card never comes off 24c. I have seen on several occasions where the pc runs for 10-14h and the temps have never moved above startup temps of 24c. HWmonitor shows 24c 24c 24c LOL I use PresX and moved to temp target. Have yet to run Valley and see max temps and speed. This is a drop of around 7c drop over a H70 which I was using prior. Its also a 20c drop over stock cooling while idle.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hi guys, i wanted to build a PC rig for my friend who was interested in doing some GPU intensive programs with his photography and video editing/rendering and i suggested a Titan.

Only problem is, Titan's are sold out/discontinued? What can i suggest to him in the same price range with equal compute power?

EDIT: Just kidding, just found the Titan X.... looks like its the same price of what he was originally intending to spend


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hi guys, i wanted to build a PC rig for my friend who was interested in doing some GPU intensive programs with his photography and video editing/rendering and i suggested a Titan.
> 
> Only problem is, Titan's are sold out/discontinued? What can i suggest to him in the same price range with equal compute power?
> 
> EDIT: Just kidding, just found the Titan X.... looks like its the same price of what he was originally intending to spend


Eh, if we're talking about double-precision, the old Titan beats the Titan X in that regard. Nvidia stripped out DP compute out of all of Maxwell to fit more cores on the limited 28nm node.

Not to even think of the Fury X, which would have insane DP compute as well.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Eh, if we're talking about double-precision, the old Titan beats the Titan X in that regard. Nvidia stripped out DP compute out of all of Maxwell to fit more cores on the limited 28nm node.
> 
> Not to even think of the Fury X, which would have insane DP compute as well.


Really? Im not too familiar with the compute side of GPU's.... would a GPU that has "double precision" allow it to be a better choice than a GPU that doesnt have double precision? When it comes to 4k,5k,6k video editing/rendering/playback?

He is mostly concerned about that. Or is that CPU related? He says most of his work and editing involves GPU -- is that true? I would assume that CPU must be a huge factor in this.... but im not familiar with video editing and stuff


----------



## Ithanul

A Titan though can still hold some serious oomph with its compute.

Though, you really don't need the double precision for that stuff, but it does provider better accurate results. But really you don't need anything crazy high end for that stuff. It going to be the CPU and RAM getting their butts kicked around instead. Definitely want more cores on the CPU for sure. Heck a GTX580 can still hold up to doing that. Since I did play around with some editing while using one of those, it was the CPU that could not keep up at that time since I only had i5 in that rig back then.

Did he actually say which programs he is using?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> A Titan though can still hold some serious oomph with its compute.
> 
> Though, you really don't need the double precision for that stuff, but it does provider better accurate results. But really you don't need anything crazy high end for that stuff. It going to be the CPU and RAM getting their butts kicked around instead. Definitely want more cores on the CPU for sure. Heck a GTX580 can still hold up to doing that. Since I did play around with some editing while using one of those, it was the CPU that could not keep up at that time since I only had i5 in that rig back then.
> 
> Did he actually say which programs he is using?


He says its offline editing, 4k and 5k.

He uses something called Da Vinci Resolve? and he has some kind of RED camera?


----------



## iiiankiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> He says its offline editing, 4k and 5k.
> 
> He uses something called Da Vinci Resolve? and he has some kind of RED camera?


Quick search points to this thread: Resolve PC Build

It looks like you're going to want GPUs with high amount of VRAM. Dual R9 290x/390x 8GB will give you the best bang for the buck. It should have better DP and compute than Nvidia's counterpart. Power consumption will be comparable to the OG Titan and Titan X. Plus they're A LOT cheaper. Check out the thread for more info.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiiankiii*
> 
> Quick search points to this thread: Resolve PC Build
> 
> It looks like you're going to want GPUs with high amount of VRAM. Dual R9 290x/390x 8GB will give you the best bang for the buck. It should have better DP and compute than Nvidia's counterpart. Power consumption will be comparable to the OG Titan and Titan X. Plus they're A LOT cheaper. Check out the thread for more info.


My buddy said he uses a lot of CUDA related applications too. so he wanted to opt for an NVIDIA card. Would an OG titan be fine? or would 6k require immense amounts of VRAM like the Titan X offers?


----------



## Ithanul

Then by sounds of it he just need to save up for a quadro if he really needs the cuda part.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Then by sounds of it he just need to save up for a quadro if he really needs the cuda part.


He ended up going to Frys and buying a 5820k + an OG Titan. Just hope this is enough for what he wants

His budget is rather slim, about 2200


----------



## skupples

should be good.


----------



## HandOfZeus

Hello all.

First of all, i'm new to this site. I'm a 22y IT student from Belgium.

I had a question regarding these titan's, so figured i'd make an account and post after reading hundreds of pages







.

So currently i have 2x 7970's in crossfire (one is watercooled). However i'd like to upgrade my gpu's, one of the reasons is the black screen -_-.

Now i can get my hands on 2 gtx titan's for about 400€ each. With all this hype about the titan i'm willing to try it.

I also would like to do use cryengine/unreal engine in the future, and i read that the TITAN is fairly good for stuff like that.

However i still can't decide whether it's still good to pay hat much for a titan after 2 years. Or if it's smarter to buy 2x r9 390 instead (which are cheaper)

Could anybody help me and give me some advice?


----------



## iiiankiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandOfZeus*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> First of all, i'm new to this site. I'm a 22y IT student from Belgium.
> 
> I had a question regarding these titan's, so figured i'd make an account and post after reading hundreds of pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So currently i have 2x 7970's in crossfire (one is watercooled). However i'd like to upgrade my gpu's, one of the reasons is the black screen -_-.
> 
> Now i can get my hands on 2 gtx titan's for about 400€ each. With all this hype about the titan i'm willing to try it.
> 
> I also would like to do use cryengine/unreal engine in the future, and i read that the TITAN is fairly good for stuff like that.
> 
> However i still can't decide whether it's still good to pay hat much for a titan after 2 years. Or if it's smarter to buy 2x r9 390 instead (which are cheaper)
> 
> Could anybody help me and give me some advice?


Way too expensive. Stay away from Kepler. Kepler is good. But the Titan is overpriced. Plus, if you look at recent games, Kepler is is proving itself to drag behind. I'm not sure it's because of the lack of optimization on Nvidia's part and/or the aging arch showing its weakness. Either way, it's not looking good for Kepler moving foward until proven otherwise. I would pick the 8GB 390 series over the OG Titan.

But, why buy 2x of any card? At this point, you can grab the GTX 980 TI for less money. Yes, Crossfire/SLI is faster when it works. But, there are some funky bugs and incompatibility that comes along with it. The GTX 980TI, once overclocked, will be about 80-90% of 2x 390 or 2x Titan.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> HERE is a direct link to it. I tested it in TW3 maxed at 1080p. It seems that the minimum framerate is higher with it overclocked. Maxed out with everything turned on the framerate hovers mostly in the 40s. It goes all the way up to the 50s at times but never dip below 30. On the stock BIOS with an overclock to 1124 Mhz it'd dip as low as 17 fps and go as high as 35. The temp quickly goes up and over 70C and will approach 80C after a few minutes with the fan on 100%.
> 
> For GTA V with everything maxed and the advanced sliders on half, the framerate hovers in the 50s but never go below 40 fps. This game also heats up the GPU and will make it quickly approach 80C just like TW3. To keep the temps of both games somewhat in check I have to set the framerate to 30. It cuts down on the GPU load so the temps go down some.
> 
> For a stable 1202 Mhz the voltage is pegged at 1212mv. I have to keep the power target to 110%. Any higher and the card will boost itself to 1224 Mhz and either crash the game I'm playing or crash the drivers. Too low and it'll limit itself to 1006 Mhz.


thanks for the link. It's a really good rom. I tried Skynet but many stutters. thanks for this BTW.


----------



## HandOfZeus

I mostly play mmo's or Pes 2015 on windowed mode, so sli/crossfire isn't that needed. But sometimes i feel like playing something else (shadow of mordor/witcher 3) etc. High demanding games. So it's nice to have a second card there for the horsepower whenever needed.

I was thinking about whether 2x r9 290x/390 or 2x gtx titan's (because of all the hype).

My current options are:
- 2x gtx titan
- 2x r9 290x
- 2x r9 390
- 2x gtx 970
- r9 fury x
- gtx 980 ti
- r9 295X2


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandOfZeus*
> 
> I mostly play mmo's or Pes 2015 on windowed mode, so sli/crossfire isn't that needed. But sometimes i feel like playing something else (shadow of mordor/witcher 3) etc. High demanding games. So it's nice to have a second card there for the horsepower whenever needed.
> 
> I was thinking about whether 2x r9 290x/390 or 2x gtx titan's (because of all the hype).
> 
> My current options are:
> - 2x gtx titan
> - 2x r9 290x
> - 2x r9 390
> - 2x gtx 970
> - r9 fury x
> - gtx 980 ti
> - r9 295X2


What resolution do you play at? A single 980Ti would be the most power-efficient, hassle-free option for up to 1440p for even the most demanding games. Any higher than that, you should get two.


----------



## HandOfZeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What resolution do you play at? A single 980Ti would be the most power-efficient, hassle-free option for up to 1440p for even the most demanding games. Any higher than that, you should get two.


At the moment i play on 1080p. But i plan to get 2 more screens in the future (my desk and pc case beign on top of desk due to being too big doesn't allow 3 monitors).


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandOfZeus*
> 
> At the moment i play on 1080p. But i plan to get 2 more screens in the future (my desk and pc case beign on top of desk due to being too big doesn't allow 3 monitors).


I play The Witcher 3 at 3K (which is the same as 3x1080p screens) with my sig rig at maximum settings with no AA and I would recommend 2 980Tis for that resolution. You can get one now, and then another when you get the other monitors.

I am not a fan of multi-screen setups, so personally I would have gone for a 1440p/4K screen. You can easily make do with a single 980Ti if you choose 1440p over a 3x1080p setup.

Alternatively, you can get a 2560x1080 or 3440x1440 curved monitor. It will provide the effect of a multi-screen setup while requiring only one 980Ti to run properly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Asus11

any sli titan owners getting random shutdown while in game?


----------



## Ithanul

I could check if I figure out where I put that sli bridge at.

Then again I am still running on older drivers and tend to game with only one Titan, the other tends to fold most of the time.


----------



## szeged

whats up guys, long time since ive taken a look at the thread, hows everyone doin?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

waiting for 14 nm titan


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats up guys, long time since ive taken a look at the thread, hows everyone doin?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> waiting for 14 nm titan


waiting for time in my life to justify buying a GPU.

right now i'm either derping around on this 690 (







) while also derping around on an xbox360...


----------



## Evange

Patiently waiting for 980Ti KPE...custom PCBs FTW!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> waiting for time in my life to justify buying a GPU.
> 
> right now i'm either derping around on this 690 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) while also derping around on an xbox360...


Yeah, with you on that. Hopefully Pascal will be nice.

Though, by then I probably have up to six GPUs by then. At four currently, I have a bad habit of collecting hardware.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats up guys, long time since ive taken a look at the thread, hows everyone doin?


Just sold my 2nd Titan. Waiting for classy 980ti.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just sold my 2nd Titan. Waiting for classy 980ti.


ooh nice. Ill be grabbing a 980ti for benching but im gonna wait for the kingpin or lightning, whichever comes first.


----------



## Creator

I'm bored, so I might get a HOF 980Ti for benching. I'm a sucker so white PCBs so...

But it will go in my 5820K rig, since I can't be bothered to adjust my watercooling loop. Too lazy.


----------



## 1Quickchic

So I need a little it of help from those more experienced than I in flashing the bios, I have 2 titan bLacks in my system and I am following the guide , and the first command "Nvflash --protectoff" gives me the option to choose which card, which I start with card <0> option, whch it blips changes my resolution than comes back to my norm resolution where I then put in the command "Nvflash -4 -5 -6 skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125%slide.rom" and hit enter ,but than it brings upsome general instructions where I can hit enter or q, hitting enter gives me more command with only the enter or q option againg, if I hit enter it just closes and I am back at my starting point I don't get it what am I doing wrong t flash my cards?


----------



## 1Quickchic

N/M I got it







:thumb: but I almost thought I bricked my cards, so lost my display, had to pull my gtx580 out of my other pc to fix em, but now all good!!!


----------



## 1Quickchic

OK so I still have so questions that I can't seem to find answers for, even with searching. I flashed my blacks to the bios in occamrazer's sig, I used the Asus molded one, but when I try doing to llc/volt mod I get a "41" on both cards but I can't edit the cfg file related to it. How can I get the voltage unlocked, and where can I see how much it's /where the voltage is at? I have aida64 monitoring it and best I've seen was 1.016. I would like to try and get everything it's can out of these cards. Is the Asus bios it? I'm mainly trying to get the most because I think these cards should be just as strong as the new 980's and I would like the extra performance for witcher3. Any suggestions /links/help would be so appreciated


----------



## splinter6

Does anyone know if it would be worth replacing 2 OG titans in sli with a singular 980ti?


----------



## Creator

1Quickchic - volt modding should work. I'm not 100% sure what to suggest except to just start from the beginning. I've done it before on my Titans but for the most part never run beyond 1.212v.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> OK so I still have so questions that I can't seem to find answers for, even with searching. I flashed my blacks to the bios in occamrazer's sig, I used the Asus molded one, but when I try doing to llc/volt mod I get a "41" on both cards but I can't edit the cfg file related to it. How can I get the voltage unlocked, and where can I see how much it's /where the voltage is at? I have aida64 monitoring it and best I've seen was 1.016. I would like to try and get everything it's can out of these cards. Is the Asus bios it? I'm mainly trying to get the most because I think these cards should be just as strong as the new 980's and I would like the extra performance for witcher3. Any suggestions /links/help would be so appreciated


Someone might have already said it but blacks don't go north of 1.212 and that's all via the new bios.

If the 1.212 isn't working (use the monitor in afterburner) then reinstall your drivers, and reinstall afterburner.


----------



## Zouhir93

Hello guys
My Titan died while I was playing CSGO :/
Unfortunately it's out of warranty and I'm wondering if you can help me repair it








The R33 Inductor burned plus the card was mounted with an Accelero Extreme 3 and when I was removing the capacitor radiators, those capacitors took off (http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2114506/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL)
The R33 on my card http://i.imgur.com/nAO7l3h.jpg
Do you guys know what are the values for those capacitors and the inductor ?


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> Hello guys
> My Titan died while I was playing CSGO :/
> Unfortunately it's out of warranty and I'm wondering if you can help me repair it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The R33 Inductor burned plus the card was mounted with an Accelero Extreme 3 and when I was removing the capacitor radiators, those capacitors took off (http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2114506/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL)
> The R33 on my card http://i.imgur.com/nAO7l3h.jpg
> Do you guys know what are the values for those capacitors and the inductor ?


I think I may have detailed pictures that show that and there is a shop here in town that I get parts from that I repair misc things, video cards,dvd players,amps ,car ecm's etc. Are you wanting someone to fix it or figure out what parts you need and try to fix it yourself?


----------



## Zouhir93

I dont have the equipment to fix it myself, but if I figure out what I need exactly, I'll try to find someone to fix it for me


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> I dont have the equipment to fix it myselft, but if I figure out what I need exactly, I'll try to find someone to fix it for me


You might be better off buying a used one or considering a new GPU. Let's say you find someone that my attempt to fix it, it probably won't be free.


----------



## Zouhir93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You might be better off buying a used one or considering a new GPU. Let's say you find someone that my attempt to fix it, it probably won't be free.


I know
I already bought a GTX 970 but if I can repair the Titan, I would be able to use it again


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> I know
> I already bought a GTX 970 but if I can repair the Titan, I would be able to use it again


Have you tried contacting Nvidia for repairs?


----------



## Zouhir93

No, as i said it's out of warranty and I've replaced the stock radiator for another one
What should I tell them ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> No, as i said it's out of warranty and I've replaced the stock radiator for another one
> What should I tell them ?


Exactly that. It won't hurt to ask if they are able to repair it. Tell them it's out of warranty and you need their help.


----------



## Zouhir93

Ok
I'll try
Thanks


----------



## 1Quickchic

Or if you want to PM me I'll try to help


----------



## Zouhir93

I'm not bothering you until nvidia answers me


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zouhir93*
> 
> I'm not bothering you until nvidia answers me


You would want to contact the partner not NV.


----------



## Zouhir93

That's what Nvidia told me
I've sent a message to Palit (Card manufactured by Palit)


----------



## skupples

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## awkh1982

Hello everyone, i'm new here and try seek help from you guys. i brought my titan half years ago and i never overclock or mod the bios and i saw this club and think of try to mod my titan bios today and see how the performance increase so I try flash skynet 1006 bios to my Gainward GeForce Titan today via nvflash by first removed the protection via command --protectoff then backup my own bios and flash the skynet BIOS, the Bios flash process is successful and I manage to get into Windows and install driver aswell and all seems working well. However i face another problem, my try to run several benchmark and find out my card performance is slower then before and I try check the setting via the NVIDIA control panel and I find out one of the option *double precision* is on by it default and it set itself to GeForce Titan.

I review about this option before and I know enable double precision will cause my card loss some of gaming performance and I try to turn it off by untick it, however I can't turn it off, once I try set it to none and click apply the message pop up and said 'Access Denied, failed to apply selected settings to your system'. I try flash back my own backup bios and the setting is remain same as i can't turn off double precision setting via control panel, i already try to uninstall NVIDIA driver, clean up via driver sweeper and reinstalled by use clean install the NVIDIA driver but it still remain same the double precision still on by default and i still can't turn it off, i try to take the card out and install it on another pc and install a driver all is well but it same as the NVIDIA driver still enable double precision by default and it can't be turn off, so it mean is my card problem, anyone got solution to turn off this ?


----------



## splinter6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awkh1982*
> 
> I review about this option before and I know enable double precision will cause my card loss some of gaming performance and I try to turn it off by untick it, however I can't turn it off, once I try set it to none and click apply the message pop up and said 'Access Denied, failed to apply selected settings to your system'


I don't know the fix but it is probably your system settings rather than a problem with the card.


----------



## awkh1982

hi, i already pull the card out and test on my other pc and install NVidia driver and issue is same, either Windows XP, Windows 7 same aswell as the double precision is set to GeForce Titan itself by default once the driver is install and it can't be turn off by set it to none, before that it was working well as double precision is set to none by default and I can on it manually but now this is what happen after I flash the skynet bios, I revert back to my own bios but this dosen't solved my problem and the issue remain same, here the pic when i try to set it to none and click apply.


----------



## Ithanul

Huh, weird. Which drivers you on?

My Titans double precision is on none by default but of course I am still running on old drivers. 347.09 drivers actually.


----------



## brootalperry

I'm on 353.38 and my double precision is off by default as well. In fact ever since I got the card it has been off. I'm using a modded BIOS, but not skyn3t 1006.

A quick Google search led me to this: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/843118/nvcp-access-denied/


----------



## stefanovasj

Hello guys, i have an offer for a gtx titan used for 300 dollars which seems attractive.
The other options i have is a 970 which i could get used for the same price or a little higher or a 290x used for cheaper but i run the risk of it to have been used for bitcoin mining.
The owner told me the card was used for folding and gaming, i am worried about the folding part, what wear does that cause on the card?
How reliable are titans? Are they more durable to use than geforce cards?
I wont game that much it's mainly for adobe and sony vegas cuda acceleration.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinter6*
> 
> Does anyone know if it would be worth replacing 2 OG titans in sli with a singular 980ti?


Yes, an custom PCB like gigabyte g1, with easy oc to 1400 MHz is more or less Sli 980s in single gpu.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefanovasj*
> 
> Hello guys, i have an offer for a gtx titan used for 300 dollars which seems attractive.
> The other options i have is a 970 which i could get used for the same price or a little higher or a 290x used for cheaper but i run the risk of it to have been used for bitcoin mining.
> The owner told me the card was used for folding and gaming, i am worried about the folding part, what wear does that cause on the card?
> How reliable are titans? Are they more durable to use than geforce cards?
> I wont game that much it's mainly for adobe and sony vegas cuda acceleration.


Sony Vegas is faster with AMD openCl than Nvidia, get the 290x. Actually I have one available to sell, pm me.


----------



## awkh1982

hi, I use 353.30, before I flash the bios everything is fine as double precision indeed none by default

i not sure what the problem is just weird that my double precision is on be default no matter what version driver or pc that i installed, prehaps something in vga bios that trigger my card double precision by force it on and i unable to off, will try flash other see how it goes.


----------



## splinter6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yes, an custom PCB like gigabyte g1, with easy oc to 1400 MHz is more or less Sli 980s in single gpu.


Thanks ChronoBodi, I'd like to watercool because it gets really hot in summer in australia so would you still recommend the G1 for summer heat or would it be better to get a reference 980ti and waterblock it?


----------



## splinter6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awkh1982*
> 
> hi, I use 353.30, before I flash the bios everything is fine as double precision indeed none by default
> 
> i not sure what the problem is just weird that my double precision is on be default no matter what version driver or pc that i installed, prehaps something in vga bios that trigger my card double precision by force it on and i unable to off, will try flash other see how it goes.


Do you have the original bios? I can send if not.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinter6*
> 
> Thanks ChronoBodi, I'd like to watercool because it gets really hot in summer in australia so would you still recommend the G1 for summer heat or would it be better to get a reference 980ti and waterblock it?


Not necessary, its a 600w tdp cooler on an 375w gpu, and it never breaks 70c at 75-100% fan speed.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awkh1982*
> 
> hi, I use 353.30, before I flash the bios everything is fine as double precision indeed none by default
> 
> i not sure what the problem is just weird that my double precision is on be default no matter what version driver or pc that i installed, prehaps something in vga bios that trigger my card double precision by force it on and i unable to off, will try flash other see how it goes.


Odd though the card should work fine with DP on. There's little difference if even any in overclock stability with DP on or off on my cards.


----------



## StormyCham

Hello , i'm trying to flash my second titan (sli setup) , --protectoff -i1 works , and when i type nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom , nothing happens , nvflash display a list of command and shut down...

I use nvflash 5.218.01(latest) and HWBot Engineering BIOS on first page of the topic

What am i doing wrong ???


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormyCham*
> 
> Hello , i'm trying to flash my second titan (sli setup) , --protectoff -i1 works , and when i type nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom , nothing happens , nvflash display a list of command and shut down...
> 
> I use nvflash 5.218.01(latest) and HWBot Engineering BIOS on first page of the topic
> 
> What am i doing wrong ???


Find the user occamrazor. Download the "ezflash" tool from his signature. Follow the directions. Win.


----------



## klepp0906

ffxiv heavensward is actually dogging my quad titan rig. Running 4680x2560 and on maximum it pushes all 4 cards to fully loaded. This leaves me between 45-60fps which is unfortunately a bit below my 60fps minimum, minimum







Not to mention I cant overclock them as much as I used to due to my new case placing both psu's at thebottom. My cards now run quite a bit hotter (I expected the opposite when transplanting cases) due to the heat from the psus rising up into the cards no doubt.

Anyhow, before I rattle on any further.. I'm just shopping for an opinion or two. First, would 2 980ti's be faster than 4 titans? Second, is that a worthwhile investment or should I wait for NVidia's next cards next year? Pascal or w/e theyre called? From what I gather its going to be quite the hop in performance and to be honest, I don't like upgrading frequently. I spent a ridiculous amount on this pc so I wouldn't have to but ffxiv is running it ragged which has me pretty disappointed >.<

I guess I should have went with a single monitor set up to save some longevity









What are you guys plans w/ your titans? or what were your plans/what did you do w/ yours? Also, what are they worth these days resale wise? Since NVidia made them all but obsolete i'd imagine theyre pretty worthless relative to their value at launch lol.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> ffxiv heavensward is actually dogging my quad titan rig. Running 4680x2560 and on maximum it pushes all 4 cards to fully loaded. This leaves me between 45-60fps which is unfortunately a bit below my 60fps minimum, minimum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention I cant overclock them as much as I used to due to my new case placing both psu's at thebottom. My cards now run quite a bit hotter (I expected the opposite when transplanting cases) due to the heat from the psus rising up into the cards no doubt.
> 
> Anyhow, before I rattle on any further.. I'm just shopping for an opinion or two. First, would 2 980ti's be faster than 4 titans? Second, is that a worthwhile investment or should I wait for NVidia's next cards next year? Pascal or w/e theyre called? From what I gather its going to be quite the hop in performance and to be honest, I don't like upgrading frequently. I spent a ridiculous amount on this pc so I wouldn't have to but ffxiv is running it ragged which has me pretty disappointed >.<
> 
> I guess I should have went with a single monitor set up to save some longevity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you guys plans w/ your titans? or what were your plans/what did you do w/ yours? Also, what are they worth these days resale wise? Since NVidia made them all but obsolete i'd imagine theyre pretty worthless relative to their value at launch lol.


Actually I can answer some of this, since I TOO had the same question.

I'm coming from 3x Titans and running on 4k (because I fell in love with it ) and play FFXIV HW.

In Idlyshire I'm getting about 35-39 fps, thats in DX11 setup and changing ambient occlusion to light and shadows to normal as well as parralax to normal. On max I get around 24-30.

Since DX11 is making use of Maxwell architecture, I debated on upgrading now to Ti's vs holding off on Pascal, so for the lulz I went out to the store, grabed 3x 980 Ti's SC+ from eVGA and brought them home.

Since I'm in a Loop on my main rig, I couldn't just put them in w/o tearing things down, SO I decided to pull out my old 980X rig (24gb Tri channel 1333 RAM) and install 8.1 on it.

Installed FFXIV and since I can't put in all 3 cards without it tearing off the motherboard switches (stupid design on Gigabyte's part ) I had to work with 2x 980's in SLI.

So loaded up FFXI, set it to DX11 mode, set graphics to Maximum settings. Now getting 47-52 fps in Idly @ max settings while moving around.

At my house I'm maintaining about 55-60 fps. I'm running this on a 4k TV Samsung 65JS8500.

While YMMV, this is on a 980X so I"m definitely expecting an improvement when I isntall them back on my 4960X which is @ 4.5 vs my 980 which is @ stock 3.3.

So while yes the TItans still live up to their name today, the main jump for 980ti's is the use of maxwell Architecture. My cards are at stock too, since they're huddled together in Air they're easily hitting 90-91 C in game even @ 100% fan speeds, I'm ordered new XSPC blocks for them come monday.

I can report back further on that.

As for 4x Titan SLI, I guess since FFXIV IS designed to scale over that might work, however my impression w/ quad cards was the possibility of bottlenecking the CPU. Either way 2x 980ti's are outperforming my 3x OC"d Titans as far as the game goes, MAINLY because of it taking advantage of the architecture, while I'm sure the Titans are purely brutefocing it (which is still DAMN impressive)


----------



## brootalperry

Guys I have a bit of a problem. My card which played games like GTA V, TW3, and so on fine at 1202 Mhz is now causing my computer to restart randomly when gaming.
It has done this to DCS and (modded) Fallout New Vegas. I'm not sure what is causing this sudden instability. I haven't touched the voltage (which is limited to 1212mv) and I haven't changed anything else on the system.

Could it be my PSU on its way out (no problems when playing at stock) or is it the card itself not being stable anymore at 1202 Mhz?


----------



## skupples

either option seems viable. bump up the volts a bit & see what happens.

have you updated to the new driver branch meant for win10?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> either option seems viable. bump up the volts a bit & see what happens.
> 
> have you updated to the new driver branch meant for win10?


Skups!

I can't find your Mayhems X1 ( there's like a bajillion diff rebrand names ) for replacing my Dead Water, can you link to me on Amazon or PPC's? Want to make sure I grab the right one, since I"m cleaning out my loop officially today ( its been 19 months since I filled it Lol ) and still no gunk / residue but I'll leave that up to the filter once the inside stuff comes out.


----------



## brootalperry

I upgraded to Win 10 yesterday. When I did I had to reinstall the drivers. I did that through Geforce Experience.
In Afterburner I raised the Core Voltage slider to +10....not sure if this will do much but I'll see.


----------



## brootalperry

Increasing the core voltage slider in Afterburner didn't seem to help much. When playing NFS Most Wanted (2012) I'd get graphical artifacts. This went on for awhile until the computer restarted itself.

I'm leaning towards the GPU not being stable at 1202 anymore but I'm not sure why. The temps have always stayed below 80C.


----------



## skupples

I guess... Just a coincidence as far as the upgrade.

I still wouldn't put it past the new OS and drivers.

Go over to the KPE/780 clubs, see if any of those folks are experiencing similar issues after upgrading to 10.

Luna! I'll PM it over when I get into work.

I'm hoping to find my promotion offer sitting on my desk when I get in. First raise after 14 months of sub entry level pay. Now it's time for them to pay. I've been slowly implementing & taking control of key points of infrastructure for a company growing this fast (5 new companies and 300 new users since February 1)like print management, thin client console, MDT, and SUS. Oh and 1,100 hours of logged work since October









Not super big boy stuff, I'm aware but it's enough as they've hired and fired like 10 techs at the other offices in my 14 months.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

In the odd chance anyone might have a line on this , looking for a solid / polymer capacitor rating: 470uf 35volt or higher, not finding anything


----------



## sovski

I just realized that i posted in the "TITAN" thread and not the "TITAN X" thread. Sorry about the mess up. Please delete this post. Ty.

Alright guys installed the new ACX Coolers and I'm pretty impressed. Over all build quality is nice, aesthetics-- I'm pleased with the purchases. After about a 10 min warm up I'm now idling around 54-55c down from the 62-64 i would get before. Not exactly advertised numbers but also not too bad, thought it would have been better. I'm also running at stock voltage. Let me know if you have any questions out there, I would be glad to answer. I don't see too many ACX TITAN X cooler guys out there!

 - Install
 - Afterburner
 - GPUZ


----------



## brootalperry

I don't want to speak prematurely but I think I've got it stable again. I played New Vegas, Most Wanted, and BF4 and it went up to 1202 when it needed with no problems...Guess time will speak for itself


----------



## Creator

You could always AB mod and go a tad above 1.212 if needed. I still have yet to do it. I keep saying I'll 1300mhz my Titans at some point, but I just don't feel it's necessary. At least not for the additional heat they generate. I live in the sun belt and don't get too many chances to have my PC serve as a space heater.


----------



## brootalperry

Assuming it's starting to degrade (if it is indeed the GPU...PSU is fairly new still) wouldn't going over 1.212 degrade it faster?

Edit: Well I take back my previous comment. It still shuts down my PC although not immediately. I've tried manually upping the voltage in Afterburner but I honestly don't know what the true voltage is because it flickers when I set the option to for extended voltage controls.


----------



## Creator

Degradation is a very slow process that is both temperature and voltage dependent, and very difficult to measure. While increasing voltage will cause it to degrade faster, by the time you'd need your second bump of voltage, we'd probably have Pascal GPUs out. Additionally, if you can get your GPUs temperatures down, then that will offset the slight bump in voltage. I wouldn't worry much about it.


----------



## brootalperry

If I could increase the voltage then I would, but most bios mods I find for this card limit the voltage to 1.212, also Afterburner refuses to go above 1.175 in MSI extended mode and won't go above 1.125 in standard mode. Only way to get to 1.212 is to use Nvidia Inspector, but then of course the moment I restart my computer the voltage resets itself when Afterburner starts up.

Guess I'll honestly just have to lower the core clock until I get an upgrade. Honestly though it's hard to determine whether it's the PSU or the card.


----------



## brootalperry

Setting everything in Afterburner to stock (except for fan curve) and playing The Witcher 3 maxed out, GPU-Z shows VRel in the PerfCap Reason. Sure enough the card will only boost up to 1019 Mhz even though the voltage is set to 1.212mv.

I tried searching for a straight answer on exactly what VRel means (I know it means reliability of the voltage) but is it telling me that 1.212 is not enough anymore?

Edit: The card is basically unstable close to 1100 Mhz now even if the vcore is at 1.212. Seems whatever is damaged is getting worse. I've flashed the stock bios back on it and will be looking to sell it and get a newer card. It was fun while it lasted. Should last a bit more provided whoever buys the card doesn't care much for overclocking.


----------



## nyrang3rs

is there an updated overclocking guide now that MSI Afterburner changed from listing the exact settings to going to a plus and minus system? Core voltage, memory clock, etc? Not sure what to do here. Thank you


----------



## skupples

i'm not sure its been updated past 4.0 MSIAB.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovski*
> 
> I just realized that i posted in the "TITAN" thread and not the "TITAN X" thread. Sorry about the mess up. Please delete this post. Ty.
> 
> Alright guys installed the new ACX Coolers and I'm pretty impressed. Over all build quality is nice, aesthetics-- I'm pleased with the purchases. After about a 10 min warm up I'm now idling around 54-55c down from the 62-64 i would get before. Not exactly advertised numbers but also not too bad, thought it would have been better. I'm also running at stock voltage. Let me know if you have any questions out there, I would be glad to answer. I don't see too many ACX TITAN X cooler guys out there!


Well Considering you've been able to get the Nvidia TITAN X on amazon for $850 from a few sellers on a sale off and on for a while compared to the EVGA ones still being $1000+ I imagine there aren't as many people buying the EVGA cards lately, especially since you can still put the ACX cooler and EVGA Bios on the Nvidia card as they're 100% the exact same card from both manufacturers.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> is there an updated overclocking guide now that MSI Afterburner changed from listing the exact settings to going to a plus and minus system? Core voltage, memory clock, etc? Not sure what to do here. Thank you


Not sure about if there's a guide but iirc that's the same as how some older mobo's did their settings so you might want to try checking mobo voltage etc.. guides.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Setting everything in Afterburner to stock (except for fan curve) and playing The Witcher 3 maxed out, GPU-Z shows VRel in the PerfCap Reason. Sure enough the card will only boost up to 1019 Mhz even though the voltage is set to 1.212mv.I tried searching for a straight answer on exactly what VRel means (I know it means reliability of the voltage) but is it telling me that 1.212 is not enough anymore?
> Edit: The card is basically unstable close to 1100 Mhz now even if the vcore is at 1.212. Seems whatever is damaged is getting worse. I've flashed the stock bios back on it and will be looking to sell it and get a newer card. It was fun while it lasted. Should last a bit more provided whoever buys the card doesn't care much for overclocking.


Sounds like your PSU, try the card in another computer or/and try another PSU!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> is there an updated overclocking guide now that MSI Afterburner changed from listing the exact settings to going to a plus and minus system? Core voltage, memory clock, etc? Not sure what to do here. Thank you


Do the volt mod in my SIG, it will give you all like before (AB 4.1.0)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm not sure its been updated past 4.0 MSIAB.


Hey you!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sounds like your PSU, try the card in another computer or/and try another PSU!


I can't try either of those options. The other computers in my house belong to other family members and aren't even powerful enough for this card. The only way for me to test if it's the PSU or not is to buy a new one (only other video card I have is a GTX 480), and I don't want to needlessly spend money for that reason.

I'm already set on buying a new card anyway so if it's indeed my PSU then this card's next owner will be happy with it I hope.

How do you figure it could be my PSU though? Because it seems to me that it's the card.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> I can't try either of those options. The other computers in my house belong to other family members and aren't even powerful enough for this card. The only way for me to test if it's the PSU or not is to buy a new one (only other video card I have is a GTX 480), and I don't want to needlessly spend money for that reason.
> 
> I'm already set on buying a new card anyway so if it's indeed my PSU then this card's next owner will be happy with it I hope.
> 
> How do you figure it could be my PSU though? Because it seems to me that it's the card.


The proof lies within the power draw, at stock 250W it behaves fine, when Oced it draws more than that so the PSU shuts down at a certain amount, we all seen it here in this thread several times.

Read some of my articles about power:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"You can always choose with the slider what ever power target your card will have: Min 300W - Max 600W, my advice has always been to leave PT at default 300W = 100% and only increase it if you see stutters or frame drops!
As soon as you increase the slider and your card is power hungry, the voltage will allow more current into the card (THE AMOUNT ALWAYS DEPENDING ON THE SLIDER) and usually with stock air coolers (ACX as well) that are *not capable of handling more than 350W of continued heat but to a much lesser extent a split second heat spike in the mosfets (VRM's)*! on top of that i see lots of people using kombustor, mining, oc scanner, occt etc *without knowing exactly how those programs should be run*,( If anyone interested in mining with 780Ti, PM *Gordan* for the safest settings) loading the card to an extreme generating more heat that the cooler can handle!



In RED the Power Mosfets (Actually DrMos Modules for High current DC-DC conversion) for core and Memory (U8-U13 = core, U98/U99 Memory)
(The problem with Mosfets is their tiny size, they generate huge amounts of heat and only have a very small size making it very difficult to dissipate all that heat effectively, if there is a heat spike, even with LN2 they just "blow"...)


In Yellow the Inductors (Current) [R22] for the core and [R33] for the memory

In BLUE the Capacitors (Voltage)



(An capacitor and inductor are similar in the way that a capacitor resists a change of a voltage and an inductor resists a change in current. The way how 'strong' they can resist depends on their value.)

In GREEN more Mosfets (4) and the NCP4206 Voltage controller 6 Phases




Unseen in the pic are: Memory voltage controller and the monitoring chip INA3221



Now:

ON AIR COOLING (STOCK COOLER, ACX, COOLER WITH LESS DISSIPATION THAN 350W

DON'T GO OVER:

With newer bios revisions: 300W x 120% PT = 360W
With older bios revisions: 330W x 110% PT= 363W

WATERCOOLING:

ANY BIOS REVISION: be extremely careful with anything over 450W!"_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The PT is the increase of TDP (thermal design power) which is determined by the chips maker (GK110 =250W) but this is not a fixed value, refers to the maximum amount of power the cooling system, in this case a chip, is required to dissipate. The TDP is typically not the most power the chip could ever draw, but the maximum power that it would draw when running "real applications". This ensures the chip will be able to handle essentially all applications without exceeding its thermal envelope, or requiring a cooling system for the maximum theoretical power.
"TDP is meant to be the wattage of the processor at load. I say "wattage" because it is unclear if this is meant to correspond most immediately to how much power is consumed in watts, or how much heat is produced in watts, but as near as I can tell the TDP is pretty much meant to indicate both" GL



(where C is capacitance, f is frequency and V is voltage)

Now, you dont have to make complicated calculus or anything like that because you have this chip here:



It monitors real-time voltage and power draw and its where AB/PrecisionX gets its hardware monitor readings from!









Stock bios come with 250W TDP (AKA PT) so when its at 100% you will have 250W of power draw, if you increase it to the max stock 106% youll get: 250x106%=265W
The same is with modded 300/400/500W bios what you see in AB or precisionX is the percentage above what you set!
Ex: with a 500W bios (Slider set to maximum of course) you see 60% usage, this equals to: 500x60%=300W
YOU CAN DIRECTLY CONTROL TDP WITH THE SLIDER!









Now, why has AB a 300% slider while PrecisionX uses 200% for the same bios with the same PT?
Well, AB and precision have different interfaces so the readings are different for the same thing, just keep in mind the base TDP value and make your calculations from there
It doesnt matter what the % slider is in any program, just increase it if you having stutters or frame drops and when making calculations always make them from the base TDP with my formula:

aW x b% = cW (a= bios base TDP, b= OSD TDP, c= aproximate power draw)_





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_"...Voltage is just is the electrical potential for a circuit to do work, Current is the flow of electric charge and wattage is the rate at which energy is transferred by an electrical circuit. Typically wattage is measured by multiplying Amperage by Voltage! *V * I = W* ("I" is the variable for current, or amperage, in electronics and physics. It stands for "Impetus".)








When you set a higher power limit, you are allowing for more amperage to be drawn, but it doesnt mean ITS drawing that amperage as its just a upper limit you set with the slider!
It depends on the load the card has from the software its running! The more harsher it is the more power it draws, voltage only will allow more amperage to flow.
Conductor materials tend to increase their resistivity with an increase in temperature!
The reasons for these changes in resistivity can be explained by considering the flow of current through the material. The flow of current is actually the movement of electrons from one atom to another under the influence of an electric field. Electrons are very small negatively charged particles and will be repelled by a negative electric charge and attracted by a positive electric charge. Therefore if an electric potential is applied across a conductor (positive at one end, negative at the other) electrons will "migrate" from atom to atom towards the positive terminal.
Only some electrons are free to migrate however. Others within each atom are held so tightly to their particular atom that even an electric field will not dislodge them. The current flowing in the material is therefore due to the movement of "free electrons" and the number of free electrons within any material compared with those tightly bound to their atoms is what governs whether a material is a good conductor (many free electrons) or a good insulator (hardly any free electrons).
The effect of heat on the atomic structure of a material is to make the atoms vibrate, and the higher the temperature the more violently the atoms vibrate.
In a conductor, which already has a large number of free electrons flowing through it, the vibration of the atoms causes many collisions between the free electrons and the captive electrons. Each collision uses up some energy from the free electron and is the basic cause of resistance. The more the atoms jostle around in the material the more collisions are caused and hence the greater the resistance to current flow.
So to sum it up, we want lower temperatures which lead to lower electrical resistance, hence having less heat produced as waste and more power to our Titans/780´s cores to OC higher!
HEAT KILLS!
Exactly what happens depends on how excess the power is. It may be a sustained cooking. In this case, the MOSFET gets hot enough to literally unsolder itself. Much of the MOSFET heating at high currents is in the leads - which can quite easily unsolder themselves without the MOSFET failing! If the heat is generated in the chip, then it will get hot - but its maximum temperature is usually not silicon-restricted, but restricted by the fabrication. The silicon chip is bonded to the substrate by soft solder and it is quite easy to melt this and have it ooze between the epoxy and the metal of the body, forming solder droplets! Excess heat leads to short circuit! Usually, a MOSFET will fail short first. This is because excessive heat will, by diffusion, mix the dopants enough to create a good conductor instead of the p-n or n-p barriers that were there originally. Often, the gate oxide will be taken into the diffusion, too, causing a short between all three terminals.
Only if the short circuit current after this first mode of failure is high enough to blow the bond wires or the entire transistor, there is an open circuit.
The lower the temperature the better! My advice is always go water, that way your VRM's are roughly the same temperature as the core, max VRM's operating temperature is 85C (voltage controller, caps etc) on some parts and others( mosfets) 125C (Absolute MAX), so, hitting 80C on the core means that other VRM components are above spec temp and others and below!
Rule of the thumb in semi-conductors is 10C less doubles the elements life, also leakage current increases exponentially (leakage current doubles for every 8 to 10 °C increase in temperature). This is a very good reason to try to keep the operating temperature as low as possible!







"_



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The proof lies within the power draw, at stock 250W it behaves fine, when Oced it draws more than that so the PSU shuts down at a certain amount, we all seen it here in this thread several times.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


But it was stable for months. No crashes or reboots. So you're saying that my PSU is dying and not the card?
I'm confused...

by the way thanks for replying to me about this.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> But it was stable for months. No crashes or reboots. So you're saying that my PSU is dying and not the card?
> I'm confused...
> 
> by the way thanks for replying to me about this.


Unless you try another PSU or the card in another computer we will never know for sure!
No problem!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## cravinmild

watt reader but they are worth more than a psu


----------



## brootalperry

Well I've sold my Titan recently on Ebay. I hope you're right about it being my PSU Occam. That Titan had an 80.7% ASIC. She certainly treated me good while I had her, but I'm moving on to the Titan X.


----------



## MKHunt

I'd swap that PSU if you're going TX. My TXes have higher power draw than my OG Titans


----------



## brootalperry

What would you recommend? I'm only getting one. I'm not looking to SLI.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I'd swap that PSU if you're going TX. My TXes have higher power draw than my OG Titans


Darn, the Xs draw more? Then again, the power draw to performance ratio should be better than the old Titans I would hope.

Been kicking around the idea of hunting out a used Titan X or 980Ti to mess around with.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Unless you try another PSU or the card in another computer we will never know for sure!
> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


Sorry to divert a subject, but i had a simple question that you might be able to answer as you are the numero uno for info on the titan cards, my question is do you know where to solder the gpu link wire to 780ti/titan/titan black?

If you know but rather not post it in open forum, could you please pm me the info, i have been searching kingpin cooling, hwbot,and evga without luck. So i am hoping the guru may have my answer. If you can indeed answer i seriously will owe you one.


----------



## skupples

PM zedged or something like that if Occam can't assist. He'll likely have your answer but may be AFK for a few.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Thanks Ill do that!!


----------



## eduncan911

Hello again everyone! I'm getting the itch to upgrade again; but, I'm posting here to ask a question:

Has anyone put their Titan w/Skyn3t BIOS @ 1202 up against the Titan X w/custom BIOS?

I ask because all "comparisons" is just the stock Titan (@ ~870 Mhz, maybe boosted to 1000 Mhz) to stock Titan Xs, and the Titan X destroys it obviously.

My Titans, first gen and serials 41 and 42!, are freakin awesome. BF4 @ 6000x1080 120 Hz stays around 130 to 140 FPS with Ultra settings, as long as I disable FXAA/MSAA (you don't need it at this resolution). It does drop to 80 to 90 FPS under heavy scenes though.

I've highly modified my reference coolers (my ACX coolers are sitting in the close) as they cool just as good as the ACXs. Search my post posts earlier in this thread about 1.5 years ago to see the mods.

With those mods, on air, I was in the Top 20 for a very long time in 2-way SLI @ 1280 Mhz in 3DMark. Until the X99 and Titan Xs just knocked me way down.









Anyhoot... I love my Titans.

The ONLY way I would upgrade is if the performance margin is just as huge from my existing 1202 Mhz / 7200 Mhz I current overclock at (boost disabled), vs what Titan Xs can do. I kind of doubt that; but, I haven't seen any direct comparisons of modded BIOS Titans vs modded BIOS Titan Xs.

I'm actually considering picking up a few more used Titans for computing usage in my home servers. But, could go with a couple Xs in the desktop if the performance difference is that huge.

Dunno, what y'all think?


----------



## Creator

You can probably expect 50% higher performance with a TX. But with that said, I'm in a similar boat and my Titans are rocking 100+ fps at 1440p, so I'm not feeling the need to upgrade. G-Sync helps a lot to. I hardly feel 70 - 144fps fluctuations. Titans have been the longest I've owned any GPUs. I can't believe they are going to start coming out of warranty in another ~6 months.


----------



## L36

No reason to upgrade if you're getting 60 FPS+ . Its a waste unless you just must have new technology to tinker with.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> You can probably expect 50% higher performance with a TX. But with that said, I'm in a similar boat and my Titans are rocking 100+ fps at 1440p, so I'm not feeling the need to upgrade. G-Sync helps a lot to. I hardly feel 70 - 144fps fluctuations. Titans have been the longest I've owned any GPUs.


50% is what i see when comparing stock Titan to stock Titan X.

I'm talking about Titans modded like my Skyn3t. I'm overclocked 46% over what those "comparisons" compare to.

Poking around the Titan X thread here, finding people with 2x Titan X's air cooled is hitting around 24,000 to 26,000 in Firestrike (GPU score only). Last time I benched was 1.5 years ago, and hitting 22,000 with my Titans (GPU score). I hear drivers and Windows 10 has done a pretty good boost.

Still, that's about a 15% increase. Let's assume those are stock BIOS gurus. A custom BIOS should get higher. So, maybe 20 to 25%?

Humm. Not worth the upgrade for me. Maybe in another two years once they are used and Nvidia milks the current people willing shell out of Titan X2 or whatever.


----------



## cravinmild

Im still rocking my titan. No real reason to upgrade as it meets all my needs.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, these babies maybe dinosaurs, but darn they still packing punch.







Though, I need to stop being lazy and OC mine (yes, I been running stock clocks for a long time).


----------



## skupples

k guys, best way to stream from my 690 powered







beast in the other room to the tv in my living room.

games mostly, nothing competitive, so no need to be super anal about latency.

all i know if is plex, miracast, and steam stream


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> k guys, best way to stream from my 690 powered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beast in the other room to the tv in my living room.
> 
> games mostly, nothing competitive, so no need to be super anal about latency.
> 
> all i know if is plex, miracast, and steam stream


You'd think with 15,000 posts that you'd know what thread/forum section to post into asking for that. LOL.









I don't have an answer for ya... But you may want to read this:

http://lg.io/2015/07/05/revised-and-much-faster-run-your-own-highend-cloud-gaming-service-on-ec2.html


----------



## skupples

I'm really good at being lazy.


----------



## MKHunt

Modded bios to modded bios I still saw a 30-50% gain going to TX. That said, unless running triple 1440 at high frames there's no real reason to upgrade.

Previously: @x Titan OG @ 1202
Currently: 2x Titan X @1550


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Modded bios to modded bios I still saw a 30-50% gain going to TX. That said, unless running triple 1440 at high frames there's no real reason to upgrade.
> 
> Previously: @x Titan OG @ 1202
> Currently: 2x Titan X @1550


I saw about the same increase, if not more. I'm comparing a single Titan vs a Titan X. The last Titan I kept wasn't all that good at overclocking, and especially so if I compared it to my Titan X that can do 1400-1531 Mhz rather easily. Can't say it was worth it though, but I'm a fool for video cards it seems.

I'm thinking of selling my original EVGA Titan in the coming days considering it doesn't fold all that well (GTX 960's outproduce it) and I don't have a use for it since I downsized my computer usage. Seems like they are still pricey on Ebay which is nice if I can get anywhere close to that amount.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I saw about the same increase, if not more. I'm comparing a single Titan vs a Titan X. The last Titan I kept wasn't all that good at overclocking, and especially so if I compared it to my Titan X that can do 1400-1531 Mhz rather easily. Can't say it was worth it though, but I'm a fool for video cards it seems.
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my original EVGA Titan in the coming days considering it doesn't fold all that well (GTX 960's outproduce it) and I don't have a use for it since I downsized my computer usage. Seems like they are still pricey on Ebay which is nice if I can get anywhere close to that amount.


Sorry that my 960 did that. Than again the 960 and the 980 in my folding rig I have are purely geared to folding non-stop. Yep, I'm the crazy bugger who don't even game with those cards.
Plus, that card runs on a Linux distro.

But yeah the OG Titans still go for a decent price considering the age. Still got my two OG Titans, not planning to replace them unless big Pascal shows its face and is worth the price. Still though, at BOINCing my Titans where kicking the 960 and 980's butts around. Things are beast at working two units at the same time, so main rig was spitting out four units at a time.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Sorry that my 960 did that. Than again the 960 and the 980 in my folding rig I have are purely geared to folding non-stop. Yep, I'm the crazy bugger who don't even game with those cards.
> Plus, that card runs on a Linux distro.
> 
> But yeah the OG Titans still go for a decent price considering the age. Still got my two OG Titans, not planning to replace them unless big Pascal shows its face and is worth the price. Still though, at BOINCing my Titans where kicking the 960 and 980's butts around. Things are beast at working two units at the same time, so main rig was spitting out four units at a time.


Just how architectures go which is nothing wrong. I witnessed the same thing from Fermi to Kepler with the increase in folding performance and seeing it again from Kepler to Maxwell. If I did some BOINC it seems like the Titan would be a monster at that, but I sadly only use [email protected] (and sparingly at that). If I could muster using Linux I'd be doing that on my main rig and get a nice performance boost from my Titan X. Maybe I just have to keep searching for the right guides, or actually learn how to use Ubuntu and enjoy the fruits of higher PPD.

I just figure that coin from the previous Titan could go to a pair of 960's, or even a single 980. Or the oddest consideration is another Titan X (even though I dislike SLI...).


----------



## TK421

On this post, how can one mount a CLC without modifying the card?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/27750#post_24034524

@cravinmild

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> On this post, how can one mount a CLC without modifying the card?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/27750#post_24034524
> 
> @cravinmild
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Going to take a guess and say he took out the vapor chamber and the plastic window on the bottom of the card allowing the tubes to escape like that. Forget what you use for that. Hex driver or something else maybe.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Going to take a guess and say he took out the vapor chamber and the plastic window on the bottom of the card allowing the tubes to escape like that. Forget what you use for that. Hex driver or something else maybe.


I am aware that you can remove the clear plastic panel, but I don't think you can just stick the CLC to the card without shims or a modification that allows the CLC coldplate to touch the GPU die.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> On this post, how can one mount a CLC without modifying the card?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/27750#post_24034524
> 
> @cravinmild
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Without modifying the card you have several options. The Corsair HG10, use a shim and almost any CLC, Evga has product as well. Evga and my own mod will look almost stock. Corsair will look like the top portion of the card was removed but as its upside down you dont really see that anyways.

There are several other products but the look of the card is altered greatly from stock. There are other methods but you will change parts forever, never to bring the card back to stock.

I have a complete log for this ....... somewhere, if your interested I can try to dig it up, its kind of several projects and dumb luck which allowed me to attach the H110.

PS. my temps were 22c this morning







The last few weeks (winter coming) I have yet to break 34c


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Without modifying the card you have several options. The Corsair HG10, use a shim and almost any CLC, Evga has product as well. Evga and my own mod will look almost stock. Corsair will look like the top portion of the card was removed but as its upside down you dont really see that anyways.
> 
> There are several other products but the look of the card is altered greatly from stock. There are other methods but you will change parts forever, never to bring the card back to stock.
> 
> I have a complete log for this ....... somewhere, if your interested I can try to dig it up, its kind of several projects and dumb luck which allowed me to attach the H110.
> 
> PS. my temps were 22c this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last few weeks (winter coming) I have yet to break 34c


I was hoping that you managed the mod without a shim lol

There's a build log somewhere I remember that requires you to sand down the stock VRM/VRAM plate.


----------



## cravinmild

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/user/180010



courtesy of OCN user stivan


----------



## Evange

Nice to see some new post in this thread again! I'm waiting for Pascal too! 980Ti is tempting but I shall wait it out...


----------



## skupples

PASCAL OR BUST!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Just how architectures go which is nothing wrong. I witnessed the same thing from Fermi to Kepler with the increase in folding performance and seeing it again from Kepler to Maxwell. If I did some BOINC it seems like the Titan would be a monster at that, but I sadly only use [email protected] (and sparingly at that). If I could muster using Linux I'd be doing that on my main rig and get a nice performance boost from my Titan X. Maybe I just have to keep searching for the right guides, or actually learn how to use Ubuntu and enjoy the fruits of higher PPD.
> 
> I just figure that coin from the previous Titan could go to a pair of 960's, or even a single 980. Or the oddest consideration is another Titan X (even though I dislike SLI...).


Darn, back home on my main rig I have links saved for some good guides on setting up Ubuntu for folding and OCing with X Server. Unfortunately I am currently stuck on the Craptastic laptop at the moment at tech school for my cross training, so no access to my big computer rigs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PASCAL OR BUST!


With you on that. Hopefully it be worth the upgrade if it is big chip Pascal. Probably still keep these two old Titans, and use one to build my Dad a new computer for him.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, back home on my main rig I have links saved for some good guides on setting up Ubuntu for folding and OCing with X Server. Unfortunately I am currently stuck on the Craptastic laptop at the moment at tech school for my cross training, so no access to my big computer rigs.
> With you on that. Hopefully it be worth the upgrade if it is big chip Pascal. Probably still keep these two old Titans, and use one to build my Dad a new computer for him.


No worries and thank you! I'm going to sit down and figure out a way to get it working this week or something. Probably flash a new bios on my card so it has a higher stock boost speed by default as well.


----------



## skupples

big pascal will definitely be worth the money if upgrading from GK110.


----------



## DonPablo83

Yeah im struggling. Its summer soon and my titans r going to make my room a sauna. lol. Has anyone moved from 3way sli titans to 980ti in this thread? If so, thoughts?


----------



## blackforce

go for it i did and i got the hybrid 980ti's in sli, they eat the titans in sli alive. room much cooler, titans temps where running about 70c to 95c, fps about 90 to 130 on avg, now 980ti's running 30c to 50c and fps is 144 with g-sync on with any and all games. without g-sync 170 to 210 fps. oh and 3 way was just a pain on the rear with the titans. and now i use one of the titans as a physx card which works really well with the 980ti's hybrid cards.


----------



## IHAIRedsox

Does any1 also have massive issues with all the new drivers after 353.06 and GTX Titan original?

Massive problems means memory showing value of 0 in GPU Z and max 12FPS in Valley Benchmark. Also all games keep crashing or stutter.

353.06 and all older drivers work like a charm .... somehow very strange


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IHAIRedsox*
> 
> Does any1 also have massive issues with all the new drivers after 353.06 and GTX Titan original?
> 
> Massive problems means memory showing value of 0 in GPU Z and max 12FPS in Valley Benchmark. Also all games keep crashing or stutter.
> 
> 353.06 and all older drivers work like a charm .... somehow very strange


maybe Nvidia has decided you have gotten your money's worth on those old girls and now its time to pay them again


----------



## IHAIRedsox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> maybe Nvidia has decided you have gotten your money's worth on those old girls and now its time to pay them again


Damn, should have learned something decent and also entered the pimp biz


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

after burner shows the memory clock @ 0 sometimes, just noticed it recently :/ currently on 355.60 about to up to 355.98


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IHAIRedsox*
> 
> Does any1 also have massive issues with all the new drivers after 353.06 and GTX Titan original?
> 
> Massive problems means memory showing value of 0 in GPU Z and max 12FPS in Valley Benchmark. Also all games keep crashing or stutter.
> 
> 353.06 and all older drivers work like a charm .... somehow very strange


No nothing wrong here. Only goodness after stepping into the Windows 10 scene and the latest drivers. Still rocking quad sli and am getting at least 70fps minimum in every game I play maxed out w/o AA @ 4K DSR...


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> big pascal will definitely be worth the money if upgrading from GK110.


Exactly what I plan on doing..... A couple of those along with nvidias NV-Link board I'll be set again for at least three years like now. Two years in and still rocking with bad ass scaling in 4K DSR!!


----------



## skupples

I'll likely never try to setup tri-sli again. Just too much nonsense. TOo much stutter, not enough support, zero support, hacked in support.

like, I rather play smooth 60FPS w/ 1-2 GPUs then a choppy 120FPS w/ 3

(I had three titans for a VERY long time)

maybe DX12 will resolve this IF they sunset AFR type technologies, but that seems like an unlikely pipedream outside of VR.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> big pascal will definitely be worth the money if upgrading from GK110.


I sure hope so. Also hoping they be beast at folding too. So close at being able to push 1mil a day out in points when allow all four of my GPUs to fold (when WUs are nice to the OG Titans). It just these Titans suck down a lot of Watts now with not a lot of PPD especially compare to the 960 I have going 24/7 (darn thing nuts).

I just hope my sign up bonus shows up before then and the E series of Skylake shows up too. My next upgrade to my main rig is going to be set for a good long amount of years (At least for the CPU, if I can get my hands on a 8 or 12 core beast). Unless I can wiggle my way into a good IT job that can support my several expensive hobbies. Art + Computers + DSLR camera = money going down drain. Don't help that I want mess with metal working too now.


----------



## Piciato

hi guys, question.

should i go for a 4 way titan build with waterblocks or 2 way 980 with waterblocks?


----------



## skupples

2 way 980 any day. period. hands down.

4 way is terrible either way you slice it, unless you want to spend a majority of your time OUTSIDE of games/benchmarks trying to hunt down system issues that lead to never ending stuttering, hitching... YES 4 WAY IS EPIC FOR EPEEN, AND A SELECT FEW TITLES, but beyond that, it's just highly impractical. nothing supports it anymore. Hell, even 3 way is impractical most of the time, as nothing supports that either. I spent most of my time turning off my 3rd Titan as it's only contribution was typically stutter, or dedicate it to PhysX for the 1 in 1,000 titles that support nvidia GPU physX.

2 980s any day of the week.


----------



## Piciato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 2 way 980 any day. period. hands down.
> 
> 4 way is terrible either way you slice it, unless you want to spend a majority of your time OUTSIDE of games/benchmarks trying to hunt down system issues that lead to never ending stuttering, hitching... YES 4 WAY IS EPIC FOR EPEEN, AND A SELECT FEW TITLES, but beyond that, it's just highly impractical. nothing supports it anymore. Hell, even 3 way is impractical most of the time, as nothing supports that either. I spent most of my time turning off my 3rd Titan as it's only contribution was typically stutter, or dedicate it to PhysX for the 1 in 1,000 titles that support nvidia GPU physX.
> 
> 2 980s any day of the week.


thank u skupples! good to know from a legit titan owner. so 2 way 980 it is. gotta endure the epeen 4 way titan that im about to purchase.


----------



## cravinmild

checky it out. Thermal image of my Titan with a H110 modded for cooling. Backside shot running idle at stock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol is it though


----------



## Creator

I have to agree with skupples that tri-SLI support is terrible. But what I used to do in the past was just game on a single Titan, and use my other two for compute. I never used much of SLI or tri-SLI. But I'm happy it's there as it does find its use (ie Witcher 3). I also can't be bothered to take apart my loop, but once Pascal starts getting closer I'm definitely going to be getting rid of at least two Titans for whatever they'll still be worth. Pascal is supposed to dominate computing, which will pretty much remove any resale value Titans still have left.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I wonder if anyone has repurposed any larger memory cards to use as pcie ssd's ?


----------



## AussieAdz

Hello all!

I know that I am very late to the party joining this club but I am very new to the this forum although I have had my cards for a couple of years now, I am running 3 Windforces that have been drowned.
I have them running at stock if someone on the forums reads this with good knowledge of flashing bios I would love to hear from them as I really would like to get them running a bit harder.
What would be a good mod for these gigabyte cards?

Kind regards \
Adz


----------



## mat257

hi guys.
I own a evga titan sc water cooled.
using sky3net custom bios, I have been able to push core frequency up to 1006 mhz. is it possible to push it higher?
if yes, can some one tell me where I can get the proper and reliable bios for my purpose?=

I wonder if I can rise the core frequency up to 1200 mhz.........???
thank you


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat257*
> 
> hi guys.
> I own a evga titan sc water cooled.
> using sky3net custom bios, I have been able to push core frequency up to 1006 mhz. is it possible to push it higher?
> if yes, can some one tell me where I can get the proper and reliable bios for my purpose?=
> 
> I wonder if I can rise the core frequency up to 1200 mhz.........???
> thank you


Seems low even for a stock card. When I overclocked my card non mod bios I could achieve that speed, more if I remember correctly, its been a long time since oc my card so I could be wrong but I dont think so. If I had to strain my brain I think with a H110 attached I could get over 1100 core and no modded bios, once again I would have to dig back to see what my scores were, its been a year or more since ive tried.

Not much help I guess, sorry


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> I wonder if anyone has repurposed any larger memory cards to use as pcie ssd's ?


I did this in some of my programs, stored data in VRAM. That worked well but I ended up upgrading RAM. Back then I was running 8 GB RAM plus 4 Titan Blacks for a total of 24 GB VRAM.


----------



## sorage

Im about to buy a used titan. How do i know if there is a custom rom in it?


----------



## skupples

GPUZ is the easiest way to tell.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat257*
> 
> hi guys.
> I own a evga titan sc water cooled.
> using sky3net custom bios, I have been able to push core frequency up to 1006 mhz. is it possible to push it higher?
> if yes, can some one tell me where I can get the proper and reliable bios for my purpose?=
> 
> I wonder if I can rise the core frequency up to 1200 mhz.........???
> thank you


You need to download Afterburner or PrecisionX to clock it higher. 1006mhz is a default safe and consistent boost used on that bios. I'd say the average stable overclock for OG Titan is somewhere around 1150mhz. Going beyond 1200mhz requires some luck or soft volt mod, which can get you beyond 1300mhz (but then your card will draw as much as 400W all by itself)


----------



## djriful

2013 card, still going strong with new games.  Currently playing Fallout 4


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 2013 card, still going strong with new games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently playing Fallout 4


How well it handling FO4? I have not given any of the new AAA games a shot lately.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Hello,
I'm not sure if this is the best thread to post this but I'll try anyway.

I'm going to be replacing a Quadro K600 1GB with a GTX Titan, the computer renders using 3DS Max and Sketchup with Vray.
Is this a worthwhile upgrade?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm not sure if this is the best thread to post this but I'll try anyway.
> 
> I'm going to be replacing a Quadro K600 1GB with a GTX Titan, the computer renders using 3DS Max and Sketchup with Vray.
> Is this a worthwhile upgrade?


yes, it should be an exponential upgrade for you.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes, it should be an exponential upgrade for you.


Thank you.

Would you happen to know by how much? 50% 40% faster?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Would you happen to know by how much? 50% 40% faster?


just google

titan Vs. K600 or whichever model it is. It'll give you a raw breakdown of the physical difference in specs, and also provide theoretical performance differences.

but if I remember correctly, you're making a jump of nearly 1,200 cores.

your current card doesn't even have GDDR5 memory, but just straight up DDR3.

like, the k600 is literally 1/13th the size of GTX Titan, as far as the core goes.


----------



## downforce

Four weeks ago I bought a used Titan incl. waterblock and bp for 25% of the original price. What shall I say: It´s still a great card!


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, they still going pretty good for some dinosaur cards.









Going to hold out on mine till big Pascal shows up. Actually have one peep at the unit who already saying he might nab one of mine once I'm ready to sell them.


----------



## Creator

Going into 2016 with these! Never held any GPUs this long, even when I was a broke college student I still found my way to upgrade, albeit late and through the used market.

I am going to look into selling two of them soon though. I don't do much SLI gaming so I'll keep the 83% ASIC Titan and clock that one as high as possible, while waiting for big Pascal.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Going into 2016 with these! Never held any GPUs this long, even when I was a broke college student I still found my way to upgrade, albeit late and through the used market.
> 
> I am going to look into selling two of them soon though. I don't do much SLI gaming so I'll keep the 83% ASIC Titan and clock that one as high as possible, while waiting for big Pascal.


Yeah, still got my two, though thinking to soon let them go. I can survive the wait to Pascal. Got a 980, 970, and a 960 to hold me over.







My GPU army may shrink for a bit, but it will rebuild even stronger.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Ha, I still have my 5 Titan Blacks, 4 in one rig and 1 in another. Alive and kicking! I'm using them for compute though so Maxwell isn't much of a replacement for them. Will see what Pascal is going to bring.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, Pascal suppose to have compute on them. So I finally hopefully get replacements for my Titans.


----------



## skupples

THis loaner 690 still impresses me when SLI has quality support. (AKA once a game is 6+ months old)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> THis loaner 690 still impresses me when SLI has quality support. (AKA once a game is 6+ months old)


Yeah, the old cards can sure kick butt at times. I remember when I had RMA a Titan. Had a BFG GTX275, said what the heck, threw into my rig and played Skyrim. Had the darn game at ultra it did not break a sweat.


----------



## steelballrun99

hi I reinstalled my heatsink on my titans today, and it seems that it isn't cooling the card, the fans are running and the thermal paste is touching the heatsink but when I run games the temp just jumps to 100c and the pc restarts. I installed the Skynet bios when I was using the ek waterblocks. is the bios the issue? if so does anyone know where I can get an asus or gigbyte original bios? or does anyone know what is going on and what should I do?


----------



## Ithanul

Hey, any of ya know where I can get some darn replacement screws and the screws with springs. Can't find one of the sets for one of my Titans. Trying to get the stock air cooler put back on.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> hi I reinstalled my heatsink on my titans today, and it seems that it isn't cooling the card, the fans are running and the thermal paste is touching the heatsink but when I run games the temp just jumps to 100c and the pc restarts. I installed the Skynet bios when I was using the ek waterblocks. is the bios the issue? if so does anyone know where I can get an asus or gigbyte original bios? or does anyone know what is going on and what should I do?


I started reading this post like  and then moved to a little  and finally ended on  thanx for the laugh









don't really know enough to give advice, try reading occams oc guide its in his sig or on the first page/post with some of the bios as well.


----------



## steelballrun99

Thanks, im glad you are happy hahahah


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelballrun99*
> 
> hi I reinstalled my heatsink on my titans today, and it seems that it isn't cooling the card, the fans are running and the thermal paste is touching the heatsink but when I run games the temp just jumps to 100c and the pc restarts. I installed the Skynet bios when I was using the ek waterblocks. is the bios the issue? if so does anyone know where I can get an asus or gigbyte original bios? or does anyone know what is going on and what should I do?


tech powerup should have the stock bios, however its unlikely that the BIOS is the issue.

A.) remount the heat-sinks, just use a small dot in the middle & then smush the HS down
B.) use Display Driver uninstaller to remove and re-install your GPU drivers
C.) re-install MSI-ab


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Using a water bios on air ? and or missing/dried out/incorrectly placed thermal pads ? Case does not have adequate ventilation for two titans on air ?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> How well it handling FO4? I have not given any of the new AAA games a shot lately.


He must be talking about 1080p or something. I run 4 and at 4K ffxiv cripples it let alone something new. Course nvidias broken ass sli and surround support likely has much to do with it.

That being said I'll never go surround or sli or Titan again. 10k later and I rarely game on it, I use my AMD rig. Just too hit and miss depending on what I try to play and I hate having to change things around between games. With a rig like this u should be able to turn the game to max and click play. Was never the case.

Plus nvidia are crooks with Titan pricing and gated releases. Original Titan owners got screwed SO hard again and again with each successive nvidia card release.

Sad but true. I lived and I learned.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> He must be talking about 1080p or something. I run 4 and at 4K ffxiv cripples it let alone something new. Course nvidias broken ass sli and surround support likely has much to do with it.
> 
> That being said I'll never go surround or sli or Titan again. 10k later and I rarely game on it, I use my AMD rig. Just too hit and miss depending on what I try to play and I hate having to change things around between games. With a rig like this u should be able to turn the game to max and click play. Was never the case.
> 
> Plus nvidia are crooks with Titan pricing and gated releases. Original Titan owners got screwed SO hard again and again with each successive nvidia card release.
> 
> Sad but true. I lived and I learned.


I don't game at 4k nor have a 4k monitor. Still game at 1080p 60Hz, far easier to push. I do have other higher resolution monitors, but they purely for other things.

Also note, I never paid a grand for any GPU.







I'm a stingy bugger when it comes to my money. Heck, when everybody was dropping 550+ on 980s, I nabbed one for under 500. Currently trying to nab a 980Ti off one peep for 450. Of course I don't game on those, they for my folder.









Think only thing I ever bought new from store was the PSU, the case, and the water cooling. Even then I hunt sales out.


----------



## aznguyen316

Hey ya'll, picking up a GTX Titan OG to mess around with. Figured it'd be fun to flash and OC this guy. Got it coming in middle of the week. Do you guys suggest doing manual OC first in Afterburner to see what kind of clocks I can get? I am really more familiar with Maxwell clocks so i don't know if the BIOS clocks listed in the OP for the Titan are conservative or more aggressive clocks. Any suggestions would be great. I see the HWSbot bios but that looks like it just unlocks power lmit and voltage but allows me to just mess with the clocks? Thanks again for any information guys!


----------



## Ithanul

Well, the Titans no longer in the main rig. Got me a pair of 980Tis now. So time to get rid of the Titans now.


----------



## cravinmild

Wow upgrade. Still running my single titian at least till VR helmets start shipping


----------



## Ithanul

Could not pass up these two since they already had waterblocks and back plates. Easy drop into my loop. Just had to do one new tube run.

Plus, the folding is just nuts. Get around 1.3 to 1.6mil PPD when I fire both off.


----------



## Remij

EVGA came through for me with my TitanX RMA. Was a very easy painless process. Let's just say I wasn't exactly sure that I should've been approved, but they treated me right and got me back in SLI in no time.

Given the choice I'd never go with any other vendor.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> EVGA came through for me with my TitanX RMA. Was a very easy painless process. Let's just say I wasn't exactly sure that I should've been approved, but they treated me right and got me back in SLI in no time.
> 
> Given the choice I'd never go with any other vendor.


I just like the fact warranties follow the cards. Reason I tend to nab 2nd hand EVGAs.







All my cards are 2nd hand.









Right now seeing if I can get a peep to do a trade for his 980Ti Classified. Probably smack that one into my Dad's build or smack the 980STRIX into. Still debating what to GPU to throw into his build since I got five other GPUs I can use for that build.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I just like the fact warranties follow the cards. Reason I tend to nab 2nd hand EVGAs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my cards are 2nd hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now seeing if I can get a peep to do a trade for his 980Ti Classified. Probably smack that one into my Dad's build or smack the 980STRIX into. Still debating what to GPU to throw into his build since I got five other GPUs I can use for that build.


Yeah, they're pretty great.

And I just realized I posted this in the OG Titan owners thread. My bad.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Hey ya'll, picking up a GTX Titan OG to mess around with. Figured it'd be fun to flash and OC this guy. Got it coming in middle of the week. Do you guys suggest doing manual OC first in Afterburner to see what kind of clocks I can get? I am really more familiar with Maxwell clocks so i don't know if the BIOS clocks listed in the OP for the Titan are conservative or more aggressive clocks. Any suggestions would be great. I see the HWSbot bios but that looks like it just unlocks power lmit and voltage but allows me to just mess with the clocks? Thanks again for any information guys!


The user @OccamRazor has the most extensive Titan info stash you'll find on OCN/the Internet in his signature. All the best TITAN bioses are written by him/Skyn3t(i tested most of them first and never lost a Titan) just remember. They're boost disabled so there is no auto-OC at all. Base clock is base clock.

His sig also includes full write ups on the voltage controller, and how to best manually control it. You can then dig even deeper if you want and read an engineers' dummies guide to how the titan's power system works/power draw and how it pertains to OC in general.

Don't be surprised if the LLC hacks crash your card/drivers. You have way better chances of it working if you use lessor values, but I typically just went for more voltage over tighter LLC.


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The user @OccamRazor has the most extensive Titan info stash you'll find on OCN/the Internet in his signature. All the best TITAN bioses are written by him/Skyn3t(i tested most of them first and never lost a Titan) just remember. They're boost disabled so there is no auto-OC at all. Base clock is base clock.
> 
> His sig also includes full write ups on the voltage controller, and how to best manually control it. You can then dig even deeper if you want and read an engineers' dummies guide to how the titan's power system works/power draw and how it pertains to OC in general.
> 
> Don't be surprised if the LLC hacks crash your card/drivers. You have way better chances of it working if you use lessor values, but I typically just went for more voltage over tighter LLC.


Thanks and repped.

Yeah lots of good info already. I d/l his bioses, looks like I'll try using Rev2 bios when I get the card in =) Going to have to read about this LLC hack stuff, is it necessary if I'm just interested in flashing the rev2 bios and gaming with it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Thanks and repped.
> 
> Yeah lots of good info already. I d/l his bioses, looks like I'll try using Rev2 bios when I get the card in =) Going to have to read about this LLC hack stuff, is it necessary if I'm just interested in flashing the rev2 bios and gaming with it?


Nope, its 100% not necessary at all. It was another way to squeeze a few volts out of the card, but it stopped working for most people after the release of 780Ti & subsequent drivers.


----------



## holeyguy

I know we are on the 3rd generation of titan cards. But due to life i wasnt able to have net access for a little over a year. I just flashed one of 2 titans i own. And i cant believe i waitied so long to do so. I am loving the skyn3t bios. Ive heard of these cards becoming monsters. Now i am a firm believer. Will be flashing the second card as soon as i can fit it back into my build


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> EVGA came through for me with my TitanX RMA. Was a very easy painless process. Let's just say I wasn't exactly sure that I should've been approved, but they treated me right and got me back in SLI in no time.
> 
> Given the choice I'd never go with any other vendor.


Here here..... Yeah I made sure to get my 10 year warranty through EVGA on all 4 of my Titans. Would be interesting to know or see if in 2023 they have more Titans left or would give you what's available at an equivalent price? Imagine what I thousand dollar graphics card would be at 2023.


----------



## Creator

How did you get 10 year warranty on your EVGA cards?


----------



## holeyguy

I second that


----------



## skupples

I'm pretty sure they still sell extended warranties, they just don't do 10 years out the gate anymore


----------



## Ithanul

Ah, I still kicking myself for not getting the extended warranty on my Titans, but heck the darn things are tanks.









Though, I till got my two, they no longer rocking in the main rig. These two Tis are crazy fast. Hope big Pascal is promising. These Tis are just to hold me over till those big bad boys show up.

Just need to get rid of these Titans or figure what else I can do with them. I did want to play around with a Titan X, but seems everyone thinks they are worth gold or something.


----------



## mbed0123

It was purchased for (roughly) $60 for each card. I want to say that they were only allowing it the first 30 or 60 days when you bought the card.


----------



## booya

Owners of Titans with daily use 1.3V and more, please respond. Your cards are still live?


----------



## mbed0123

I have four cards and one regularly uses 1.28-1.308v at all times, but mine are on water and have been since I got them three years ago. I have no issues at all regarding heat/performance as my cards never pass 38c when gaming for 6-8hrs continuously...


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> I have four cards and one regularly uses 1.28-1.308v at all times, but mine are on water and have been since I got them three years ago. I have no issues at all regarding heat/performance as my cards never pass 38c when gaming for 6-8hrs continuously...


Hey, mine under water too. But under heavy load, GPU temp about 50C (water - 34C). It's when I see 60% of power consumption (in MSI AB) and in BIOS I have set 100% - 500W. When I saw 83%, temp was 53C and the back side of PCB had 77C (with 120 mm fan @ 800 rpm).

I guess becouse of 4-way SLI, your cards are not heavely loaded. I had 3-SLI with Titans, only at 1100 MHz and 1.2V.

But any way, good to know


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Hey, mine under water too. But under heavy load, GPU temp about 50C (water - 34C). It's when I see 60% of power consumption (in MSI AB) and in BIOS I have set 100% - 500W. When I saw 83%, temp was 53C and the back side of PCB had 77C (with 120 mm fan @ 800 rpm).
> 
> I guess becouse of 4-way SLI, your cards are not heavely loaded. I had 3-SLI with Titans, only at 1100 MHz and 1.2V.
> 
> But any way, good to know


Nope.... My power is at 130-140% on all of my cards and they use it....all of them. Running my games at 4k, so the load is definitely there. Take a look at the sig and you'll see why the cooling in my rig is so good....

Not sure why you would say my cards are running at something they're not like you knew this or something.


----------



## Ithanul

Mother of...darn that is a lot of rads. No wonder you got temps like that. Kind of the reason I want to add two more 360 rads to my main rig. Even though I'm not rocking my Titans in the main rig anymore. The Tis dump serious heat themselves with the OCes I'm folding with them.


----------



## mbed0123

Nice.... Yeah the rule I try to live by when building monster rigs is that the case and cooling will go nowhere when upgrades are needed. So why not go balls out on the stuff that is going to be around for practically forever. "Releases a couple quick disconnects and slaps in a new mobo with three-four new GPU's all blocked!".


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> EVGA came through for me with my TitanX RMA. Was a very easy painless process. Let's just say I wasn't exactly sure that I should've been approved, but they treated me right and got me back in SLI in no time.
> 
> Given the choice I'd never go with any other vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here here..... Yeah I made sure to get my 10 year warranty through EVGA on all 4 of my Titans. Would be interesting to know or see if in 2023 they have more Titans left or would give you what's available at an equivalent price? Imagine what I thousand dollar graphics card would be at 2023.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> How did you get 10 year warranty on your EVGA cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they still sell extended warranties, they just don't do 10 years out the gate anymore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ah, I still kicking myself for not getting the extended warranty on my Titans, but heck the darn things are tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I till got my two, they no longer rocking in the main rig. These two Tis are crazy fast. Hope big Pascal is promising. These Tis are just to hold me over till those big bad boys show up.
> 
> Just need to get rid of these Titans or figure what else I can do with them. I did want to play around with a Titan X, but seems everyone thinks they are worth gold or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> It was purchased for (roughly) $60 for each card. I want to say that they were only allowing it the first 30 or 60 days when you bought the card.


I have 10 years on mine.


----------



## dpoverlord

EVGA hands down is the best. I did cross shipments on my 4 Titan Vanillas and 3 Titan X's when most likely the fault was all mine.

They never questioned it once, and you get someone on the USA 24 hours a day. Meanwhile dealing with Asus, MSI (regardless of their amazing quality)... is like taking a crap in the stone ages.

For me, (*my opinion*) I would rather pay a few bucks more and know I am being protected and if there is a problem its taken care of. When you are spending over $700 the extra 20-$50 is negligible.


----------



## skupples

pretty much.

i ran 1.3V thru my titans every day, from day one until I sold them however long ago (damn near a year now)

I only had to RMA one card, and that's because of anal retention. I found some corroded solder points on the back of the PCB, so EVGA swapped it out.


----------



## booya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Nope.... My power is at 130-140% on all of my cards and they use it....all of them. Running my games at 4k, so the load is definitely there. Take a look at the sig and you'll see why the cooling in my rig is so good....
> 
> Not sure why you would say my cards are running at something they're not like you knew this or something.


Well, because when I had 3-SLI and NV Surround (5700x1200), I saw that many games do not support SLI good, esp. 3 and 4-Way SLI. Thats why I left NV Surround and SLI. Only tests like Unigine and 3DMark could load all of the GPUs fully. And some games with simple graphics (like Dead Space 3).

You can check it by running MSI Afterburner OSD. Just look at GPU powers and load.

Also, I have even now 2 rads MO-RA3 with 9 140-mm fans each. So as you can see, my cooling power is very good too. You also can check my sig (I still have not updated it).


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Well, because when I had 3-SLI and NV Surround (5700x1200), I saw that many games do not support SLI good, esp. 3 and 4-Way SLI. Thats why I left NV Surround and SLI. Only tests like Unigine and 3DMark could load all of the GPUs fully. And some games with simple graphics (like Dead Space 3).
> 
> You can check it by running MSI Afterburner OSD. Just look at GPU powers and load.
> 
> Also, I have even now 2 rads MO-RA3 with 9 140-mm fans each. So as you can see, my cooling power is very good too. You also can check my sig (I still have not updated it).


I understand what you are saying, but just sounded/seemed wierd the way you were coning about it.... I have no issues putting my cards under load at all. They are HUNGRY all the time. If the push is not there (IE) resolution the cards will not push themselves. With my games running 1080p id barely get %30-40 of each card being used, but with 4K there is a demand for much more power and obvious graphics processing.

All of the games I play today either support SLI, or I make it through inspector. And if support is truly not there then I play with regular sli, or just with one card. A simple flip of the Mobo switches and a different SLI bridge and I'm good to go. The games I have been playing before my reformat are witcher 3, battlefield 4, Hawken and a few others and they all support sli no problem. I just personally wish I never got rid of my other two BenQ monitors for my 3D Surround 120hz glory.....they were a lot of fun.


----------



## skupples

mbed, are you playing in 4k surround?

comparing a surround resolution w/ a single panel resolution becomes a tough comparison as it adds an extra layer of support.

the support becomes even more spotty when you start mixing 3+ GPU SLI w/ surround, and by spotty I mean blackout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but just sounded/seemed wierd the way you were coning about it.... I have no issues putting my cards under load at all. They are HUNGRY all the time. If the push is not there (IE) resolution the cards will not push themselves. With my games running 1080p id barely get %30-40 of each card being used, but with 4K there is a demand for much more power and obvious graphics processing.
> 
> All of the games I play today either support SLI, or I make it through inspector. And if support is truly not there then I play with regular sli, or just with one card. A simple flip of the Mobo switches and a different SLI bridge and I'm good to go. The games I have been playing before my reformat are witcher 3, battlefield 4, Hawken and a few others and they all support sli no problem. I just personally wish I never got rid of my other two BenQ monitors for my 3D Surround 120hz glory.....they were a lot of fun.


that's the same thing I did with my previous tri-sli setups, I've just grown tired of it, and I'm @ a point in my life where I can't justify spending that kind of money on something I'll use 1 hour a day MAX & game on maybe once a month.


----------



## mbed0123

I hear you on that. I was only at 1080 triple monitors as I'm still holding out for 4K 100+Hz as of now. I like my 4K DSR running 100+Hz now on my BenQ monitor. Same as I tell everyone...."once you get to touch anything over 60hz refresh with properly supported hardware it is a dream come true...". As I'll never go back to anything less.... As of now I'd have thought that a lot of the issues would have been hashed out with surround, but I guess I am wrong on that. Going from four 4gb 680's to four 6gb Titans was a little less of a headache on the whole surround, but that was forever ago......just over three years....


----------



## djriful

I'm still not urge into 4K monitors. I've seen it but fact I love my current G-Sync 1440p. perfect size.


----------



## cravinmild

4k is nice but i have a hard time reading text on it. Forced myself to use it for weeks and went back to my 1080p. 1080p looks fuzzy and like 480 did after switching to hd.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> 4k is nice but i have a hard time reading text on it. Forced myself to use it for weeks and went back to my 1080p. 1080p looks fuzzy and like 480 did after switching to hd.


have you tried fiddling with any of these nvidia inspector settings? might improve the scaling

"Enable Nonlinear Scale"
"NVIDIA Predefined Nonlinear Scale Usage"
"NVIDIA Quality Upscaling"

I haven't quite figured out what they each do but the quality upscaling setting seems to affect normal custom resolution downsampling, perhaps upsampling too. I wish they'd just give us a scaler setting in nvidia CP for nearest, bilinear, bicubic, lanczos, and optional DSR smoothing thingy.

P.S. if anyone has more info on these settings, that would be helpful. I believe the Quality Upscaling setting enables lanczos or bicubic in some cases, but not sure what the others do.


----------



## holeyguy

well i have run into a snag with the skyn3t bios. they have been working flawlessly until now. first things first. i rolled my drivers back to an older version since i was getting some issues with the newest ones prior to re-flashing my titan. the issue i have now. is i set my profile to my normal over clock for the card. which is 1202 MHz core clock. it used to take it and stay set there. now its acting like i have kboost diabled (when i had the factory bios) it stays at 1006MHz until i get into a game then it clocks upto 1202. exit windows and it stays. so i reset and tried again. same out come stays at 1006 core clock. am i going to have to re-flash the bios again since i did the driver down date. i am new to the flashing of gpu bios. was i not supposed to do such when i did it

thanks in advance


----------



## skupples

Sounds like you might need to re-flash. Also, remember to re-install drivers and MSI-AB if things act weird.


----------



## holeyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sounds like you might need to re-flash. Also, remember to re-install drivers and MSI-AB if things act weird.


thanks for the reply. Excuse the ignorance. But can i just reflash with the same bios or do i need to start from thr original again


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holeyguy*
> 
> thanks for the reply. Excuse the ignorance. But can i just reflash with the same bios or do i need to start from thr original again


you can, yes, but most people will recommend flashing back to the original, then flashing back to the modded.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Saw in a forum in my neck of the woods that a guy was selling 2x Asus GTX Titan for about 533USD, thought to myself, why the heck not! Arranged to buy it on Sunday and the guy was nice enough to drop by my place with the cards the very same day. Best part is, he'd had his custom painted to match his mobo which I believe to be an Rog board......I have several such boards so I'm pleased as punch.

Installed these badboys into my FX8350 rig (yes, fully aware it'd be a major bottleneck, but as long as games run with playable framerates, I'd be happy) and I'm quite plased with the result. And yes, saw the dust when I'd posted the pic, I have since wiped away the offending dust.


Now, I'm wondering is I should get one of 'em fancy LED SLi bridge.......


----------



## cravinmild

Oh how the mighty have fallen (In price)









Dang good deal imo, i would have bitten on that as well. My single Titan trucks along still but it would be nice to have a twin for it. Save me having to look at the next gens of gpus .... again


----------



## Ithanul

Still got my two. No longer in the main rig though. Both so far just sitting with the blocks on them doing nothing. Then again I got two 970s I still need to figure out which one going into what rigs.







I got a bad hoarding habit when it comes to computer stuff.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Still got my two. No longer in the main rig though. Both so far just sitting with the blocks on them doing nothing. Then again I got two 970s I still need to figure out which one going into what rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a *bad hoarding habit when it comes to computer stuff.*


Hear that,

When its just general spring clean up, old toys, stuff i dont think the GF wears anymore its easy to toss. When its PC parts though, those are all memories to hang on to ...... forever


----------



## looniam

3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD


----------



## Dyaems

wrong thread sorry!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Hear that,
> 
> When its just general spring clean up, old toys, stuff i dont think the GF wears anymore its easy to toss. When its PC parts though, those are all memories to hang on to ...... forever


It ain't memories, it the fact I like computer stuff right behind art stuff.

I find it funny when peeps complain about computer hardware prices.

Some of my art supplies would make them balk major.







Like my expensive Copic Markers. They make Prismacolor Markers look cheap.

Tease of just the lower end set of Copic Markers:

http://www.amazon.com/Copic-Marker-12-Piece-Sketch-Basic/dp/B000MRR3GU/ref=sr_1_4?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1456838343&sr=1-4&keywords=copic+markers

This is what I plan to get later.









http://www.amazon.com/Copic-Sketch-Papercrafting-Display-Assortments/dp/B0058OVN9U/ref=sr_1_3?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1456838343&sr=1-3&keywords=copic+markers


----------



## Creator

DSR + G-Sync + SLI simultaneously is finally supported as of the latest NV drivers. Now I can finally get some more use of this tri-SLI setup pushing 4-5K on same games. About time!


----------



## skupples




----------



## HL2-4-Life

Built a 'new' system especially for the dual Titans, a mix of new and old parts (that I happen to have in my drawer). Bought a used Asrock Z87 Extreme6/i7 4770K combo, new Samsung EVO 850GB SSD, new Deepcool Maeltrom 240T AIO, spre 4x 4GB RipJaws 2133mhz RAM I had lying around, new 4TB Seagate Hybrid HDD, repurposed my Enermax 1500W PSU and Thermaltake Level 10GT chassis that housed my other spare rig and such.

Yes, painfully aware the blue RAM stood out like a sore thumb, but I'm thinking of getting some Avexir RAM as replacement.....just need to justify the purchase to myself as, well, the RipJaws are just fine as they are.


----------



## w1p30ut3r

What Bios do you use?


----------



## w1p30ut3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> I have four cards and one regularly uses 1.28-1.308v at all times, but mine are on water and have been since I got them three years ago. I have no issues at all regarding heat/performance as my cards never pass 38c when gaming for 6-8hrs continuously...


What bios do you use?


----------



## mbed0123

Skyn3t Rev 3.0 I believe.... The newest one as of a year or so ago I want to say. Haven't touched the beast in so long as I've been tinkering with my second passion for the last couple of months.


----------



## STRYC

Hello all,
I have skyn3t-vBios-1006 on two ASUS GTX Titans under EK waterblocks, two Aplhacool 420 Rads and running stable in ALL games and programs at 1228mhz Core and 3394mhz mem. I go beyond these numbers and 3DMark starts crying like a little girl.

Skyn3t did a great job, but, I want more! I tried downloading the LLC-0.exe file but my anti-virus lights up like a Christmas tree and promptly deletes it. Is there anything else I can do to run even faster?

Stats: WIndows 10

CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core i7-6700K, 4900 MHz (48 x 102)

Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Chipset Intel Sunrise Point Z170, Intel Skylake-S

System Memory 16326 MB : 8X2 G Skill F4-3400C16-8GTZ
BIOS Type AMI (03/11/2016)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN (6 GB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN (6 GB)

Monitor Samsung SyncMaster U28D590D (DisplayPort) [28" LCD]

Disk Drive Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB (1000 GB, SATA-III)

20160407_172641.jpg 3109k .jpg file


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have skyn3t-vBios-1006 on two ASUS GTX Titans under EK waterblocks, two Aplhacool 420 Rads and running stable in ALL games and programs at 1228mhz Core and 3394mhz mem. I go beyond these numbers and 3DMark starts crying like a little girl.
> 
> Skyn3t did a great job, but, I want more! I tried downloading the LLC-0.exe file but my anti-virus lights up like a Christmas tree and promptly deletes it. Is there anything else I can do to run even faster?
> 
> Stats: WIndows 10
> 
> CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core i7-6700K, 4900 MHz (48 x 102)
> 
> Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Chipset Intel Sunrise Point Z170, Intel Skylake-S
> 
> System Memory 16326 MB : 8X2 G Skill F4-3400C16-8GTZ
> BIOS Type AMI (03/11/2016)
> Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN (6 GB)
> Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN (6 GB)
> 
> Monitor Samsung SyncMaster U28D590D (DisplayPort) [28" LCD]
> 
> Disk Drive Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB (1000 GB, SATA-III)
> 
> 20160407_172641.jpg 3109k .jpg file






http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/1250_50

here you go. you can manually control voltage @ the controller level w/ an older version of MSi-AB & cmd prompt.

LLC doesn't work so well these days, so you aren't missing out on much, but you should be able to set an exception for it if you wanna play with it.


----------



## STRYC

I'll Check it out thanks.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> I'll Check it out thanks.


No problem. I think the Zawarudo tool still works as well. You should be able to find a link for that in good ol' @OccamRazor signature, he should be all over the info on that page.


----------



## djriful

Everytime I visit this thread, I look at my card... 2013...

dam time flies really...


----------



## Sowah

*Hello dear Friends!

My questions are:

Do you think it is a "good idea" to sell my 4x EVGA Titan's SC from year 2013... and buy/change to 2x Titan's X ?

Or do you think I will be not really happy with the result of only 2x Titan's X than ? I have no idea.

4x "old Titans" in sli < or > 2x new Titans X in sli ?









What you think or know about... THX for help to find out!

I use Multimonitor System (3x BenQ) with my Kids for gaming :

http://i.imgur.com/1YtkdI9.jpg

Greetings from Spain to all of you!
Chris*


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'd say, if possible, sell/trade and/or top-up cash for a pair of GTX Titan X.....dual GPU in SLi mode is always easier to deal with in games (better support) than three or four....from my experience anyway. Though, I've not tried 3x/4x GTX GPU's in SLi, I have tried 3x HD7970 previously, when driver support CF for the third card, the resulting improvement in framerates isn't anything to write home about. What PSU do you use for 4x GTX Titan? I figured a minimum of 1250W to 1500W PSU, with the former being the barest minimum. Another option is to wait for Pascal....but by then, the original GTX Titan may fall even further in price.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@Sowah In terms of raw power, 4 Titans outperform 2 Titan Xs. However, you will only see this in compute and some benchmarks. Due to imperfect scalability, in games 2 Titan Xs are faster.

I'd start selling the Titans now. I'd possibly not buy Titan Xs though, not until I see Pascal-based product specs, anyway.

@HL2-4-Life I ran 4 Titan Blacks off of Seasonic XP3 1200, and it was too noisy. Then I switched to Corsair AX1500i and this thing is a beast, cool and quiet.


----------



## skupples

do it, for sure. quad-sli is garbage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> do it, for sure. quad-sli is garbage.


Quoted for truth. Apparently NVIDIA agree with that sentiment as well...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quoted for truth. Apparently NVIDIA agree with that sentiment as well...


yep, then blame it on the developers, & APIs. never the drivers or sli bits










the truth is, the truth blame sits with all three, some just more than others.

biggest hitters for blame are API, then developers, then NV drivers / sli bits.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sowah*
> 
> *Hello dear Friends!
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> Do you think it is a "good idea" to sell my 4x EVGA Titan's SC from year 2013... and buy/change to 2x Titan's X ?
> 
> Or do you think I will be not really happy with the result of only 2x Titan's X than ? I have no idea.
> 
> 4x "old Titans" in sli < or > 2x new Titans X in sli ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think or know about... THX for help to find out!
> 
> I use Multimonitor System (3x BenQ) with my Kids for gaming :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1YtkdI9.jpg
> 
> Greetings from Spain to all of you!
> Chris*


I cant help but wonder whats with the towels on the chair? covering blood stains .... at first glance it kind of looks like a ghost.

That door knob is so cool, never seen that before and whats with those foot pedal thingys on the floor on either side of the chairs roller tires.


----------



## Sowah

@HL2-4-Life , @cmpxchg8b , @skupples , @Silent Scone , @cravinmild , GnarlyCharlie
*
Heya Brothers, big "THX!" to all of you for your great help, we really appreciate!









Our experience in work and games with the Titans in 2x, 3x, 4x way sli (over the years) with 3x BenQ is really good.
Sure, in some games we had sli flickering more or less... and not full support for sli... but, at all its more as fine for us.

So, we will wait for Pascal. @GnarlyCharlie wrote us also helpfull here, in the Titan X Owners Thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club/17150#post_25124479 So again, big "THX!" to all of you!

Be all blessed and in Peace!
Chris & Victor & Christopher*

Info about PSU and so...

CORSAIR AX1500i Power Supply http://www.corsair.com/en/ax1500i-digital-atx-power-supply-1500-watt-fully-modular-psu
ASUS X99-E WS Server-Mainboard https://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/
G.SKill Ripjaws 32GB Kit DDR4 http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2400c15q-32grb
Intel Core i7-5960X (tuned @ 4.4 GHZ) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117404
Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h100i-gtx-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB (OS / W7) http://www.corsair.com/en-us/neutron-series-gtx-240gb-sata-3-6gbs-ssd-gtxb
Samsung 850 Pro SSD 1 TB (Data) http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MZ-7KE1T0BW
4x Way SLi with EVGA Titans SC http://eu.evga.com/articles/de/00729/#TitanSCSignature
External HDD 3x WD Elements & 1x WD My Book http://www.wdc.com/de/products/external/desktop/
Chair http://www.wagner-living.de/office/alumedic/alumedic-limited

@cravinmild

Haha, yeah "whats with the towels on the chair? covering blood stains..."








We made this because of sweat / sweating in hot Spain! Hot Spain is also
the reason for the cool idea of the air conditioner we use in Summertime...

That door knob is "old school spain style", haha, big different to our place in Germany...
And, those foot pedal thingys on the floor are left side for switch on/off the 4x external HDD's,
and same concept on the right side for switch on/off all 3x BenQ's in one step... like this:
http://www.amazon.de/Arendo-Steckdosenleiste-Schalterfunktion-Permanentstrom-Steckdose-LED-Statusanzeige/dp/B01BVBQ6IG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462346905&sr=8-1&keywords=Mehrfachstecker+6-fach+Steckdosenleiste+Steckdosen+mit+Fußschalter

Who like, pictures from System and our work on Windows 7 and 10 (we create custom themes and wallpaper) here:


http://imgur.com/all


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd hold on to that thought with Pascal, because Skupples also misinterpreted what I was trying to say.


----------



## skupples

Oops muh bad!

I got the pascal paper release email today. Remember my old slogan? Pascal or bust? Time to go read up on it. See if it's worth a stack.

I'm starting to get an itchy trigger finger. Gotta send the 690 home at some point.


----------



## cravinmild

Ya, its time to set the old girl free. 1080(ti)(X)(ti-X-fighter) but then nvidia did announce VR sli so a set of cheaper cards for more overall grunt may be a better way to go. Either way my titan should still featch a decent local price to help with upgrade costs.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Ya, its time to set the old girl free. 1080(ti)(X)(ti-X-fighter) but then nvidia did announce VR sli so a set of cheaper cards for more overall grunt may be a better way to go. Either way my titan should still featch a decent local price to help with upgrade costs.


Well titan prices are kinda dropping after the Nvidia BS marketing thing; even though we all know they were obviously talking about VR performance and "Deep learning" when they said the 1080 was that fast. If you look at real charts like this: https://scontent.ford1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13177299_1107770459266746_6103047152344327882_n.jpg?oh=3642f1dff27043a90f714a65ed4d7226&oe=579CB78E it shows the GTX 1080 as only ~60-65% faster than a 980; and that's only about the speed of an Overclocked 980 TI or a stock to mid clocked TITAN X really.

Nevertheless you're seeing people dropping seriously cheap TITAN X's for sale lately. Picked up one for a deal when the 980 TI came out on amazon; and never fails either. Here's more titan x's for dirt cheap on amazon again: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZPYXGC.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Ya, its time to set the old girl free. 1080(ti)(X)(ti-X-fighter) but then nvidia did announce VR sli so a set of cheaper cards for more overall grunt may be a better way to go. Either way my titan should still featch a decent local price to help with upgrade costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well titan prices are kinda dropping after the Nvidia BS marketing thing; even though we all know they were obviously talking about VR performance and "Deep learning" when they said the 1080 was that fast. If you look at real charts like this: https://scontent.ford1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13177299_1107770459266746_6103047152344327882_n.jpg?oh=3642f1dff27043a90f714a65ed4d7226&oe=579CB78E it shows the GTX 1080 as only ~60-65% faster than a 980; and that's only about the speed of an Overclocked 980 TI or a stock to mid clocked TITAN X really.
> 
> Nevertheless you're seeing people dropping seriously cheap TITAN X's for sale lately. Picked up one for a deal when the 980 TI came out on amazon; and never fails either. Here's more titan x's for dirt cheap on amazon again: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZPYXGC.
Click to expand...

im still pulling an old OG Titan behind my cart


----------



## skupples

i'm thinking dual 1070s... but i've done zero research on pascal in the last year, so idk what ended up making it besides GDDR5x.

i just know this 690 needs to make a symbolic trip home.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> im still pulling an old OG Titan behind my cart


Oh, thought you meant TITAN X my bad. Still though, being able to get a new TITAN X's for $699 etc.. is pretty impressive; i mean i've seen used ones for that price recently but even that's rare. You didn't see the original TITAN or the TITAN BLACK etc.. drop like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm thinking dual 1070s... but i've done zero research on pascal in the last year, so idk what ended up making it besides GDDR5x.
> 
> i just know this 690 needs to make a symbolic trip home.


Actually, no. GDDR5X is ONLY for the GTX 1080. The GTX 1070 will have regular ol' GDDR5 with 256 bus width. If you look at the chart i linked to above you'll see actual Nvidia pascal benchmarks. It shows their special binned GTX 1080 they had massively overclocked, getting about 60-65% faster than a 980. Which is around the same as an overclocked 980 TI or a stock to slightly OC'ed TITAN X. So overall people are REALLY going nuts for no reason here. People are buying into the marketing lies that say 1070 is faster than TITAN etc.. but even an OVERCLOCKED 1080 is only the same as a TITAN X roughly. When Nvidia says "twice the power" or "faster than TITAN!" etc.. they're talking about specifically the "Deep Learning" physics processing that scientists do and stuff, and VR to some degree; but in regular gaming the 1070 is a lot closer to the 980.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Oh, thought you meant TITAN X my bad. Still though, being able to get a new TITAN X's for $699 etc.. is pretty impressive; i mean i've seen used ones for that price recently but even that's rare. You didn't see the original TITAN or the TITAN BLACK etc.. drop like that.
> Actually, no. GDDR5X is ONLY for the GTX 1080. The GTX 1070 will have regular ol' GDDR5 with 256 bus width. If you look at the chart i linked to above you'll see actual Nvidia pascal benchmarks. It shows their special binned GTX 1080 they had massively overclocked, getting about 60-65% faster than a 980. Which is around the same as an overclocked 980 TI or a stock to slightly OC'ed TITAN X. So overall people are REALLY going nuts for no reason here. People are buying into the marketing lies that say 1070 is faster than TITAN etc.. but even an OVERCLOCKED 1080 is only the same as a TITAN X roughly. When Nvidia says "twice the power" or "faster than TITAN!" etc.. they're talking about specifically the "Deep Learning" physics processing that scientists do and stuff, and VR to some degree; but in regular gaming the 1070 is a lot closer to the 980.


thanks!

yeah, i kinda got that impression.

i'm sorry, did that add just say 3x the perf from last gen? yeaaaaah OK sure!!!!!

i'm thinking i'll wait for the refresh, as the refresh should introduce GDDR5x to the 70 series.

however, i'm currently on a loaner 690 (which actually still owns 99% of titles in 1080P) so I really need to get it back home. Maybe i'll just grab a single 1080, then reroll on the refresh.


----------



## Creator

As tempting as playing around with some 1080s would be - I'd end up using them to play the same games I already hardly play. Once I'd get over the feel good Fire Strike scores, I'd wonder why I even bothered. A decade ago there was Oblivion and Crysis. Not only did I thoroughly enjoyed both, but they both gained replay value as I upgraded hardware for a better experience. Going from 20 to 35fps while turning up settings was a huge deal. There's nothing like that today. I just don't seem to care if I'm running 70fps or 140fps. So I'll probably still be a member of this club!


----------



## cravinmild

I am just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored with current gaming mechanics, there is nothing new and its all been done before to death. Im jumping on the VR bandwagon because even the most simplest of things look extremely new and fresh and exciting and fun, i miss that about gaming. I would have kept my OG Titan another year and been happy with it.

Leaves me with three choices now. Hang on to my titan until the "Ti:" versions and titans come out. This option seems the best as it gives me time to save up after blowing all my money on a Vive plus most the VR games dont require the highest end cards yet. The two remaining options are a single 1080 OR 1070 to be sli-ed later. I like the 1080 as it is a single card solution and no sli issues and I cant see myself sli-ing such expensive cards like the 1080. Here in Canada with exchange rates a 1080 is gonna be $800-$1000


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Some people were hype'n the new NVidia cards. So I went to look for what size it was (expecting to finally see 14 nm) NOOOOOPE ! 16. I'm sure they would like to come out with 15.5 to milk it even more. And as I have always said VR is a gimmick! If you cant even build proper displays , I'm looking at you LCD's , why would you even bother with vr. All though I do believe it has applications, like in-helmet/visor information and portable viewing but that's not really how its being marketed right now. Mattel has that View-Master if you really want vr at a good price. I'm more excited about texas instruments new dlp chip


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Some people were hype'n the new NVidia cards. So I went to look for what size it was (expecting to finally see 14 nm) NOOOOOPE ! 16. I'm sure they would like to come out with 15.5 to milk it even more. And as I have always said VR is a gimmick! If you cant even build proper displays , I'm looking at you LCD's , why would you even bother with vr. All though I do believe it has applications, like in-helmet/visor information and portable viewing but that's not really how its being marketed right now. Mattel has that View-Master if you really want vr at a good price. I'm more excited about texas instruments new dlp chip


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

here's the link to the full 11 hour review


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*


Yes, odd that there are bad VR games just like there are bad conventional ones. You seem to be trying to convince yourself rather than anyone else. For the record, I've not bought either headset yet.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Some people were hype'n the new NVidia cards. So I went to look for what size it was (expecting to finally see 14 nm) NOOOOOPE ! 16. I'm sure they would like to come out with 15.5 to milk it even more. And as I have always said VR is a gimmick! If you cant even build proper displays , I'm looking at you LCD's , why would you even bother with vr. All though I do believe it has applications, like in-helmet/visor information and portable viewing but that's not really how its being marketed right now. Mattel has that View-Master if you really want vr at a good price. I'm more excited about texas instruments new dlp chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Silent, thats some next lvl funny right there







I smiled and left it alone the first time i came in and seen it but dang if it didnt make me chuckle just as hard the second time as well

@Jolly

I got one because somebody has to fund this stuff


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Honestly the only one of the group that shows promise is the avegant









and maybe viewmaster/google cardboard


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I am back! wow this thread has been going strong. Who here is rockin original Titan's still? I am back because I think I might upgrade to 1080s. what does everyone think so far? exciting? lame?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I am back! wow this thread has been going strong. Who here is rockin original Titan's still? I am back because I think I might upgrade to 1080s. what does everyone think so far? exciting? lame?


1080s look to be very strong.. but we don;t have "our" numbers yet.








If I can keep the will power, I hope to hold off until GP100... but it will be hard not to get at least one 1080 to play with.


----------



## stranger451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> I am back! wow this thread has been going strong. Who here is rockin original Titan's still? I am back because I think I might upgrade to 1080s. what does everyone think so far? exciting? lame?


It's only been one generation of actual improvement in between the original Titan and the 1080. Just about any original Titan at the standard 1202mhz overclock can reach within a reasonable level of performance compared to even a decently overclocked 980. The 980 Ti was the real replacement that offered tangible performance gain compared to the original Titan. Personally I haven't had enough time to play at 7680x1440 which required at least two original Titans years ago to get remotely playable FPS and I've been stuck at 2560x1440 gaming every so often which the original Titans are fine for outside the poorly optimized games. I was waiting on whether VR was really going to take off which has such a low resolution that upgrading is pointless or whether I could replace the driver nightmare of 7680x1440 with a single 34" 3440x1440. Most likely the only real reason for myself to upgrade to the 1080s or the eventual 1080 Ti's would be to actually get 60 FPS in modern games running at 7680x1440 or 100 FPS at 3440x1440.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I've been looking at some Doom benchmarks, and I think a single GTX Titan 6GB is gonna struggle a little with this game. Doesn't help that there's no SLi (or CF multiGPU) support at the moment. Seeing a GTX 780 Ti being a little ahead of an R9 280X leads me to believe that either the Kepler's performance is being gimped (though I don't really believe this) or that the GCN architecture has much better 'longevity' than Kepler architecture (more likely explanation). Looks like my i7 2600K rig with a single HD7970 (@1050mhz) would more than suffice at 1080P. Meanwhile, when I do have Doom installed, will remove one of my GTX Titan and see how it stacks up against the HD7970.


----------



## Creator

The only game I've played of recent that truly kicked my system's ass was The Witcher 3. I played a little bit of Doom beta, and didn't like the MP game play much. When it goes on sale for SP I might give it a go.

Honestly, if my build wasn't water cooled, I'd probably get a 1080 (or two). It's just too easy to remove air cooled GPUs, sell them, and replace them with new ones. But water cooled systems actually require some work both ways, and I'm just not up for it. Removing GPUs from the loop, replacing them, and getting the loop back up and running would take up like an entire weekend with planning in advance.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The only game I've played of recent that truly kicked my system's ass was The Witcher 3. I played a little bit of Doom beta, and didn't like the MP game play much. When it goes on sale for SP I might give it a go.
> 
> Honestly, if my build wasn't water cooled, I'd probably get a 1080 (or two). It's just too easy to remove air cooled GPUs, sell them, and replace them with new ones. But water cooled systems actually require some work both ways, and I'm just not up for it. Removing GPUs from the loop, replacing them, and getting the loop back up and running would take up like an entire weekend with planning in advance.


Was that with one card or two?

As for H2O rigs, yeah, kinda regret going H2O loop for my R9 290X'es but the great thing about AMD GCN cards is its longevity. Seeing the Doom benchmark convince me that there's still life in these badboys. Plan on getting a 34" 21:9 format monitor soon, so the dual R9 290X'es can stretch their 'legs' a little.


----------



## L36

Has there been any developments in getting more voltage out for a titan black beyond 1.212 V?


----------



## skupples

i think they were able to squeeze slightly more, but i'm not positive. You'd get much better results in the Titan Black's own club though.

good luck!


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i think they were able to squeeze slightly more, but i'm not positive. You'd get much better results in the Titan Black's own club though.
> 
> good luck!


There is no titan black club.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> There is no titan black club.


......annnnnnd there shouldn't be! Owning a GTX Titan 6GB is cool enough!


----------



## skupples

oh... my bad









I even went to the OP & was like "i don't see titan black on that list, it musta had its own club"

that's right, titan black - the least sold titan gpu ever.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Anyone aware of a way to disable LLC or increase voltage beyond 1.212v using PrecisionX?

(not interested in Running AB or the Zwarudo Ab hack)


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Hard mod with a power board ?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Anyone aware of a way to disable LLC or increase voltage beyond 1.212v using PrecisionX?
> 
> (not interested in Running AB or the Zwarudo Ab hack)


you can do 99% of sodr volt modding via cmd, but i believe the initial AB crack is required either way. You're essentially just manually running the command Zwa's tool would execute.

all of this is included in Occam's guide. use ocn search to find a post from occamrazor & find the guide in his sig. it should cover pretty much every single cmd string needed to control voltage manually to a T. Some of it is in the OP as well.

*however, fully disabling LLC is broken for the majority of users, and has been for damn near years now. BUT some have had luck with varying degrees of LLC manipulation, instead of totally disabling it.*

using precisionX? no. PrecisionX is also _still_ inferior in 90% of applications, even with all of the work they've done. MSI-AB/stat server gets along with way more titles, and is the only way to crack the voltage chip (as far as I remember)

basically, i'd learn to make use of both, & don't waste your time looking for things that don't exist - BUT REMEMBER! don't run both at the same time!

the voltage controller hacks have only ever worked well via cmd, or Zwa's tool AFTER cracking the profiles via MSI-AB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Hard mod with a power board ?


he's essentially asking us to rewrite the book 2 years after the fact =\ i wish I could help, but that's all i got!


----------



## djriful

It's very hard for me to upgrade. My system can run pretty much majority of the things I do; day to day and most probably playing the same MMO game ever since unless they boost the graphic.

Or unless... my TITAN decide to suicide... under my 10 years warranty. =.=


----------



## roamin

can someone please help me before i end up in a nut house trying to work this out

i am running 2x evga titans in sli, both running the 1005 skynet bios. both cards watercooled with ek blocks! with 4x rx360 rads and a d5 pump.

both cards wont hold any form of overclock frequency, bounces around all the time!
the cards have 1.325 volts at them.

here is some images of running the first test in 3dmark 11 as you can see the cpu frequency is bouncing around everywhere for both cards
its driving me nuts

if i put the power to 115% it bounces around, if i put it too 130% power limit it still bounces around.

what can i do to fix this? i will run any other tests you like to help you with helping me.

also i run a enermax maxrevo 1350w psu so it defiantly has the power to do it. but i cant work out my issues.

thank you


----------



## roamin

ok so i put it back to 130% and now its running much better.

im so confused with this


----------



## skupples

the power slider doesn't inherently control the amount of power the card uses. you only want to bump it up when the cards need more. Which you know by it hitting 99% & stuttering when it does so.

it is kind weird that blasting it caused you issues, but its not totally unheard of.

a lot of this info is REALLY Well documented throughout this thread. The member @occamrazor has most of it bookmarked in his signature.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> can someone please help me before i end up in a nut house trying to work this out
> 
> i am running 2x evga titans in sli, both running the 1005 skynet bios. both cards watercooled with ek blocks! with 4x rx360 rads and a d5 pump.
> 
> both cards wont hold any form of overclock frequency, bounces around all the time!
> the cards have 1.325 volts at them.
> 
> here is some images of running the first test in 3dmark 11 as you can see the cpu frequency is bouncing around everywhere for both cards
> its driving me nuts
> 
> if i put the power to 115% it bounces around, if i put it too 130% power limit it still bounces around.
> 
> what can i do to fix this? i will run any other tests you like to help you with helping me.
> 
> also i run a enermax maxrevo 1350w psu so it defiantly has the power to do it. but i cant work out my issues.
> 
> thank you


Look in my SIG and read, read, read!









Cheers

Occam


----------



## OccamRazor

Sad day guys, i have to let my Titans go, some SLI 1080 inbound to be put underwater!


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Look in my SIG and read, read, read!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occam


Oh i have. Time and time again and im missing something and cant work out what. Hence why i asked here. I wouldnt ask otherwise.

Im over it now and given up. Been going on for over a week of trying. Reading. Reading some more and back to trying. Im spent. Tried new afterburner. Tried 3.0 afterburner. Tripple checked my settings and i just cant get my head around it. Llc works and voltage holds but clocks wont. Lifes to short to let this stress me any more.

Cheers.


----------



## Creator

Some of the 3dmark's really pull a lot of power. I remember the underwater benchmark in one of them did that. When I briefly vmodded my cards, at 1.3V+ I was spiking above 400W per card in that test. Pretty much a power virus. The only way to prevent throttling there was to set some insane 150% or higher power target. I personally would not do that, as who knows how well these boards can handle that kind of power draw.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Sad day guys, i have to let my Titans go, some SLI 1080 inbound to be put underwater!


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Some of the 3dmark's really pull a lot of power. I remember the underwater benchmark in one of them did that. When I briefly vmodded my cards, at 1.3V+ I was spiking above 400W per card in that test. Pretty much a power virus. The only way to prevent throttling there was to set some insane 150% or higher power target. I personally would not do that, as who knows how well these boards can handle that kind of power draw.


Yeah mines just all over the place. Just cause 3 clocks work

Arma 3 wont even OC.just runs at 1006 per card as thats what my bios is set to for the titans. Its like msi isnt loaded with arma.


----------



## skupples

ARMA is CPU bound, but in my experience the game actually gets smoother as you increase the scaling factor,
if you have the GPU POWA


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ARMA is CPU bound, but in my experience the game actually gets smoother as you increase the scaling factor,
> if you have the GPU POWA


Its odd.just cause 3 loads up and the gpu run at 1250mhz but load arma and they drop too 1006mhz. Cant work it out. Still fluctuating hz all the time too


----------



## mbed0123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The only game I've played of recent that truly kicked my system's ass was The Witcher 3. I played a little bit of Doom beta, and didn't like the MP game play much. When it goes on sale for SP I might give it a go.
> 
> Honestly, if my build wasn't water cooled, I'd probably get a 1080 (or two). It's just too easy to remove air cooled GPUs, sell them, and replace them with new ones. But water cooled systems actually require some work both ways, and I'm just not up for it. Removing GPUs from the loop, replacing them, and getting the loop back up and running would take up like an entire weekend with planning in advance.


Quick disconnects make a world of difference. A couple before and after the CPU loop and GPU loop can save hours of frustration and advanced planning in almost all situations....


----------



## mbed0123

Still rocking the hell outta my Quad TITAN's!!! Properly optimized games I can tear up in 4K maxed settings! loving it!!


----------



## kx11

i wasted 30 minutes trying to flash the original TitanX XtremeGaming bios back to my old Xs using the OP guide

an old and much much simpler guide by Joe helped me in 5 minutes flashing 2 GPUs


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Still rocking the hell outta my Quad TITAN's!!! Properly optimized games I can tear up in 4K maxed settings! loving it!!


yeah still running 2x titans here with skynet bios and loving them, running a 1440p pg278q gsync monitor and they still game great! except for arma 3 but its arma, no pc runs that great on exile servers.

friend runs a 5960x at 4.6ghz and 2x 980 and 1440p and his only getting 5fps more then i do as an average.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

I think 1 or both of my graphics cards is bad! While I was playing Battlefield 1 it crashed to desktop and now the output on the screen is fuzzy and flickers.
Well I guess it was a good run. I had them since launch so thats not to bad


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> Its odd.just cause 3 loads up and the gpu run at 1250mhz but load arma and they drop too 1006mhz. Cant work it out. Still fluctuating hz all the time too


crank up the scaling factor, in game.

that used to help me smooth out the game & load up the GPUs. no joke


----------



## GraveDigger7878

After trying a bunch of fixes I am still getting flashes and anomalies on my screen. I hate to be done with my titans but I have had them since February of 2013


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> crank up the scaling factor, in game.
> 
> that used to help me smooth out the game & load up the GPUs. no joke


I will have a play around today and see how i go, i play every day especially now tonoa is up with exile.

i dont remember the scaling option inside of arma so i will go hunting and try and find it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> After trying a bunch of fixes I am still getting flashes and anomalies on my screen. I hate to be done with my titans but I have had them since February of 2013


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

I'll take your busted titans and try to breathe new life into them


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> I will have a play around today and see how i go, i play every day especially now tonoa is up with exile.
> 
> i dont remember the scaling option inside of arma so i will go hunting and try and find it.


It's there I promise! I can't remember the exact name, but that's what it does. It's built in upscale/downscale.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> I'll take your busted titans and try to breathe new life into them


I might take you up on that offer


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

if you decide to I can offer a Bitspower universal cooling after module in gratitude or at least scrounge together enough to send you a money order for shipping costs.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/electrical-case-accessories/bitspower-bp-xsucam-bl-x-station-universal-cooling-after-module-blue.html

Come's complete in box all the lights and features seemed to operate but the fans didn't stay on, not sure why might not be compatible with my mobo and or psu.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Wow, I am a newb. After taking my system apart and putting it back together multiple times, I have found out that my Titans are not dead, the monitor was bad! I have the original ASUS rog swift and it wont do 144hz anymore.


----------



## Creator

Do you have another cable to try? It could be the cable going bad as opposed to the monitor.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Those Titans are built well. I still have 5 Titan Blacks (yes yes I know







). The first one of them I got on the launch day. All are up and running with no issues.

One was actually shutting down randomly, but I reseated the card and the power cables - no issues after that.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Is that a thing? I can buy another cable to see if that works. So my screen being fuzzy and not liking to go above 60hz can be the cable?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0014BQQI4/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A8RTQXLJLSITN
I could grab this cable for $10 to see if that works.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Is that a thing? I can buy another cable to see if that works. So my screen being fuzzy and not liking to go above 60hz can be the cable?


I had a DVI-D cable do that on my U2317HM. It couldn't do 1440p 60Hz, but was fine at lower resolutions. Worst case, if not the cable... you end up with a spare cable.

Can you run 120-144Hz at lower resolutions?


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Going to a lower resolution does not work any better unfortunately


----------



## Nestala

Hey, you guys don't even have to rename the club for the new 2016 Titan X...







.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Lol I think it is time to upgrade! So do you guys think the new Titan X will be faster than my Titan SLI?


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Lol I think it is time to upgrade! So do you guys think the new Titan X will be faster than my Titan SLI?


Maybe. Maybe not. Maybe wait for benchmarks?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Hey, you guys don't even have to rename the club for the new 2016 Titan X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Titans will always be TITANS!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Lol I think it is time to upgrade! So do you guys think the new Titan X will be faster than my Titan SLI?


1080 already is...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Maybe. Maybe not. Maybe wait for benchmarks?


The new Pascal Titan has on (almost) average double performance than Maxwell Titan...
Anyway, canceled my SLI 1080! Wonder why...























Cheers

Occam


----------



## GraveDigger7878

The thread for the Titan Pascal news release is just an idiotic mess of irrational complaints.... like every release ever...


----------



## kpforce1

I still have have two OG Titans that have 1 hour on them and a 3rd with a month of use lol. I bought them Feb-Mar 2013 lol...$3k down the drain. Note to self: don't have kids in the middle of a 5 figure build :/ it will be old before it's finished


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I still have have two OG Titans that have 1 hour on them and a 3rd with a month of use lol. I bought them Feb-Mar 2013 lol...$3k down the drain. Note to self: don't have kids in the middle of a 5 figure build :/ it will be old before it's finished


And I thought having a wife was time consuming


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveDigger7878*
> 
> Lol I think it is time to upgrade! So do you guys think the new Titan X will be faster than my Titan SLI?


unlikely, but we're getting close.

if its not this time around, it'll be the next time around by a huge margin.


----------



## GraveDigger7878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> unlikely, but we're getting close.
> 
> if its not this time around, it'll be the next time around by a huge margin.


Then I wait. This skynet bios was the saving grace for these cards for me. Running 3 years at 1202 on EK waterblocks. Some times you got to appreciate these OG Titans


----------



## skupples




----------



## cravinmild

still running happily on my single OG Titan







I have still to run a modded bios on it







but in my own defence I have violated it many many other ways and she took it like a champ. One day ill replace her with a younger model and when that happens poor old OG Titan is going on my mod bench ... no holds barred


----------



## Creator

I'm currently benching a GTX 1080 in my rig (4x GPUs in it right now). Based on some early benches, I'm pretty confident Titan XP will be faster than OG Titan in SLI. The GTX 1080 is already a notable upgrade over an OG Titan. In some cases like TW3, OC (1202/7000 Titan) vs OC (~2000/11000), I'm getting close to 100% faster with the 1080. However, when SLI scaling works well, as in the case of TW3, my 3x Titans are faster by a good margin.



Amazingly, TW3 maxed out at 1440p usually runs 50-70fps on the 1080, so even the Titan XP isn't going to be able to max that game out on a 1440p 144Hz monitor (or even come close). We'll have to wait for big Volta for that.

What I'm thinking of doing now is keeping the 1080 and going mATX with a single (my best ASIC Titan - 83%) as a backup or compute card. I just can't find a mATX case I like, though Cerberus looks good but isn't available yet.

I'll post more benches when I get them. I haven't had much time to play around with this yet.


----------



## nyrang3rs

If this has been covered before, sorry, but now that I have Win10 I am unable to flash a new bios. I actually want to flash the original Titan SC bios onto my card because I'm having some issues with the screen going blank after quitting a game. Is there a new ezflash needed for Win10? Every time I start the ezflash bat file, as administrator, and the screen tells me to enter a number to start as normal, it just goes back to that screen over and over, never doing anything. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> If this has been covered before, sorry, but now that I have Win10 I am unable to flash a new bios. I actually want to flash the original Titan SC bios onto my card because I'm having some issues with the screen going blank after quitting a game. Is there a new ezflash needed for Win10? Every time I start the ezflash bat file, as administrator, and the screen tells me to enter a number to start as normal, it just goes back to that screen over and over, never doing anything. Thanks for any help.


Just use the latest release:

nvflash_5.292.0-win.zip 1005k .zip file


But manually disable your adapter in device manager first. I had a flickering issue flashing a 780ti, but manually disabling the display adapter helped.


----------



## treadstone

Hi, I have a OG titan that has normal bios....

So it seems i have options to upgrade the bios for more POWER, lol
I am very excited.

I know that i should read everything but could someone point me to the best bios to use and
what i will be gaining as far as the new speeds. so i can get right to the point.









thanks in advance for your time and effort.....

tread


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just use the latest release:
> 
> But manually disable your adapter in device manager first. I had a flickering issue flashing a 780ti, but manually disabling the display adapter helped.


Long time no see my Friend! Hows everything?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> Hi, I have a OG titan that has normal bios....
> 
> So it seems i have options to upgrade the bios for more POWER, lol
> I am very excited.
> 
> I know that i should read everything but could someone point me to the best bios to use and
> what i will be gaining as far as the new speeds. so i can get right to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for your time and effort.....
> 
> tread


Everything you need in my SIG!


----------



## Silent Scone

Good to see you're well Occam


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just use the latest release:
> 
> nvflash_5.292.0-win.zip 1005k .zip file
> 
> 
> But manually disable your adapter in device manager first. I had a flickering issue flashing a 780ti, but manually disabling the display adapter helped.


EZflash is not working, I select option 3, to flash, and it just lists the commands, saying "press q to quit"

I put your files into the folder and still, same problem.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Long time no see my Friend! Hows everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you need in my SIG!


Occam, Hello. I downloaded your ezflash but am not able to flash now I have upgraded to Windows 10 Pro. It just keeps going back in a circle when I open the command prompt as administrator, and run your bat file.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Good to see you're well Occam











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just use the latest release:
> 
> nvflash_5.292.0-win.zip 1005k .zip file
> 
> 
> But manually disable your adapter in device manager first. I had a flickering issue flashing a 780ti, but manually disabling the display adapter helped.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Occam, Hello. I downloaded your ezflash but am not able to flash now I have upgraded to Windows 10 Pro. It just keeps going back in a circle when I open the command prompt as administrator, and run your bat file.


Try the nvflash MrTOOSHORT posted above

Cheers

Occam


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the nvflash MrTOOSHORT posted above
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occam


I have the same problem. Except this time, the screen flashes and is corrupted, a big black box covers over half the screen and I have to restart my computer.


----------



## skupples

i wonder... you could flash from a vm, right?


----------



## djriful

I'm still powering 2x 2560x1440 with one OG TITAN.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm still powering 2x 2560x1440 with one OG TITAN.


I am still running my OG Titan as well. No shame there, it still plows through my collection of older unfinished games @ 1080p. The Titan struggles to keep acceptable fps @ 4k but I boxed that monitor up cause I couldn't read text on it lol. In Canada its not worth upgrading on account of our low dollar vs the US. I'll keep what I have for now and think of an upgrade if I win a lottery. $80+ dollars for a new game here and im tired of getting raped on game purchases.


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I am still running my OG Titan as well. No shame there, it still plows through my collection of older unfinished games @ 1080p. The Titan struggles to keep acceptable fps @ 4k but I boxed that monitor up cause I couldn't read text on it lol. In Canada its not worth upgrading on account of our low dollar vs the US. I'll keep what I have for now and think of an upgrade if I win a lottery. $80+ dollars for a new game here and im tired of getting raped on game purchases.


Welcome to what our world is like in australia. Games between 80 - 100 each.

New titan is $2200

1080 $1200

Its rediculous


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I am still running my OG Titan as well. No shame there, it still plows through my collection of older unfinished games @ 1080p. The Titan struggles to keep acceptable fps @ 4k but I boxed that monitor up cause I couldn't read text on it lol. In Canada its not worth upgrading on account of our low dollar vs the US. I'll keep what I have for now and think of an upgrade if I win a lottery. $80+ dollars for a new game here and im tired of getting raped on game purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to what our world is like in australia. Games between 80 - 100 each.
> 
> New titan is $2200
> 
> 1080 $1200
> 
> *Its rediculous*
Click to expand...

sure is my friend, it sure is


----------



## DotNetApp

Hello, uhm i have a little problem after Bios mod it seems like GSYNC stopped working is there a BIOS Mod that i can use that are working with GSYNC? (i tried both bios mods.)


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I have the same problem. Except this time, the screen flashes and is corrupted, a big black box covers over half the screen and I have to restart my computer.


try following this to the dot http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980 it says 970/980 but it still is the same process , double clicking the exe file doesn't flash the bios, you have to manually open a cmd prompt with admin rights pointed at the correct directory to make it work, hope this is of assistance


----------



## skyn3t

what sup Giants, how's everything going here?


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Meh , gsync is more or less a gimmick. If you have a strobing back light (light boost,ULMB, etc) and its not working , that sounds like a real issue. Last I heard gsync didn't work in combo with strobing it was one or the other, garbage.


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotNetApp*
> 
> Hello, uhm i have a little problem after Bios mod it seems like GSYNC stopped working is there a BIOS Mod that i can use that are working with GSYNC? (i tried both bios mods.)


i run skyn3t's bios on both my titans and gsync works fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what sup Giants, how's everything going here?


seems like its getting slower in here each week. i think the 10 series has destroyed our cards. personally im waiting for the 1080ti myself. 1080 is faster then my sli titans with your bios running at 1250mhz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Meh , gsync is more or less a gimmick. If you have a strobing back light (light boost,ULMB, etc) and its not working , that sounds like a real issue. Last I heard gsync didn't work in combo with strobing it was one or the other, garbage.


have you owned and used a gsync monitor?
i not long ago upgraded to my asus gsync and its a much smoother experience in gaming. so i guess my point is, how is it a gimmick when it works and actually does whats advertised?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> seems like its getting slower in here each week. i think the 10 series has destroyed our cards. personally im waiting for the 1080ti myself. 1080 is faster then my sli titans with your bios running at 1250mhz


Well...1250mhz... you can always go higher... right? :My Titans need 1,40V to go 1400mhz...









Try this (posted this today on the 780 thread by request) but BE CAREFUL!























VOLTAGES HEX CODES

1.60V = 2
1.55V = A
1.50V = 12
1.475V = 16
1.45V = 1A
1.425V = 1E
1.40V = 22
1.387V = 24
1,375V = 26
1,35V = 2A

Create a batch file with these commands below and replace the bold part with the above desired code:

SINGLE CARD:

"c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A

SLI:

"c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A

To anyone interested in the binaries:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.60000 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
1.59375 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1
1.58750 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0
1.58125 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1
1.57500 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0
1.56875 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1
1.56250 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0
1.55625 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1
1.55000 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0
1.54375 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1
1.53750 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0
1.53125 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1
1.52500 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0
1.51875 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1
1.51250 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0
1.50625 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1
1.50000 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0
1.49375 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1
1.48750 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0
1.48125 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1
1.47500 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0
1.46875 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 1
1.46250 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0
1.45625 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1
1.45000 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0
1.44375 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 1
1.43750 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0
1.43125 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 1
1.42500 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0
1.41875 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1
1.41250 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0
1.40625 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1
1.40000 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0
1.39375 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1
1.38750 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0
1.38125 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1
1.37500 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 0
1.36875 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 1
1.36250 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0
1.35625 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1
1.35000 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0
1.34375 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 1
1.33750 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0
1.33125 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
1.32500 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 0
1.31875 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 1
1.31250 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0
1.30625 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1
1.30000 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0
1.29375 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 1
1.28750 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0
1.28125 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 1



Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Well...1250mhz... you can always go higher... right? :My Titans need 1,40V to go 1400mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this (posted this today on the 780 thread by request) but BE CAREFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLTAGES HEX CODES
> 
> 1.60V = 2
> 1.55V = A
> 1.50V = 12
> 1.475V = 16
> 1.45V = 1A
> 1.425V = 1E
> 1.40V = 22
> 1.387V = 24
> 1,375V = 26
> 1,35V = 2A
> 
> Create a batch file with these commands below and replace the bold part with the above desired code:
> 
> SINGLE CARD:
> 
> "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> 
> SLI:
> 
> "c:\program files (x86)\msi afterburner\msiafterburner.exe" /sg0 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A /sg1 /wi3,20,21,*2A* /wi3,20,D2,7A /wi3,20,D3,7A
> 
> To anyone interested in the binaries:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.60000 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0
> 1.59375 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1
> 1.58750 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0
> 1.58125 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1
> 1.57500 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0
> 1.56875 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1
> 1.56250 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0
> 1.55625 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1
> 1.55000 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0
> 1.54375 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1
> 1.53750 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0
> 1.53125 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1
> 1.52500 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0
> 1.51875 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1
> 1.51250 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0
> 1.50625 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1
> 1.50000 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0
> 1.49375 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 1
> 1.48750 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0
> 1.48125 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 1
> 1.47500 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0
> 1.46875 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 1
> 1.46250 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0
> 1.45625 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1
> 1.45000 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0
> 1.44375 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 1
> 1.43750 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0
> 1.43125 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 1
> 1.42500 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 0
> 1.41875 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1
> 1.41250 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0
> 1.40625 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1
> 1.40000 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0
> 1.39375 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1
> 1.38750 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0
> 1.38125 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1
> 1.37500 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 0
> 1.36875 0 0 1 0 0 1 1 1
> 1.36250 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0
> 1.35625 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1
> 1.35000 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 0
> 1.34375 0 0 1 0 1 0 1 1
> 1.33750 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0
> 1.33125 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 1
> 1.32500 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 0
> 1.31875 0 0 1 0 1 1 1 1
> 1.31250 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0
> 1.30625 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1
> 1.30000 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 0
> 1.29375 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 1
> 1.28750 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0
> 1.28125 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 1
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


uh oh lol, you have opened up a can of worms now.

what am i doing after work tonight?

seeing how much its takes to let the magic smoke out haha
















in your opinion what do you think is your highest stable overclock / voltage you could run as a daily volt / clock ?
currently both of my cards are watercooled with full cover ek blocks and 4x rx360 rads and a d5 pump.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> uh oh lol, you have opened up a can of worms now.
> 
> what am i doing after work tonight?
> 
> seeing how much its takes to let the magic smoke out haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your opinion what do you think is your highest stable overclock / voltage you could run as a daily volt / clock ?
> currently both of my cards are watercooled with full cover ek blocks and 4x rx360 rads and a d5 pump.


Well, depends really! I always set the clocks/voltage depending on the game fluidity, the higher the game engine requirements the higher i go on the clocks/voltage!
Right now with 5760x1080 surround with Rise of the Tomb Rider im testing 1,4V/1350mhz, i had 1350mhz with 1,375V but crashed!









Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## roamin

1.4v sounds like a good starting point for me.

My afterburner still only allows me to move the slider to a certain limit so im going to have to do a full reinstall of afterburner and get the old school sliders back to manyally set the clock.

What version of afterburner do you use now occam? I will get the same version to know that im definitely using the right version. Still 3.0?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> 1.4v sounds like a good starting point for me.
> 
> My afterburner still only allows me to move the slider to a certain limit so im going to have to do a full reinstall of afterburner and get the old school sliders back to manyally set the clock.
> 
> What version of afterburner do you use now occam? I will get the same version to know that im definitely using the right version. Still 3.0?


Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 14, with DX12 support but still beta... have to turn the overlay off for DX12 in ROTR, as it crashes the game but works well in DX11.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/msi-afterburner-beta-download,30.html

Cheers

Occamrazor


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Gsync is supposed to improve image quality, a strobing back-light also improves image quality BUT in monitors with both: Gsync will not work when strobing back-light is engaged. The importance of a strobing back light is greater than anything gsync is doing ( which in reality isn't much because all monitors already sync







). That in and of itself is pretty substantial. I could continue on to describe the shortfall's of LCD's in general and go on to explain why other types of displays don't require either gsync or strobing back light, CRT's for example or DLP projectors don't suffer from these design flaws. So the same company is marketing inferior displays and then charging you extra to attempt to fix the problem.


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 14, with DX12 support but still beta... have to turn the overlay off for DX12 in ROTR, as it crashes the game but works well in DX11.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/msi-afterburner-beta-download,30.html
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor


cheers, downloading that version now! will report back with how i go! fingers crossed i can get it setup right lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Gsync is supposed to improve image quality, a strobing back-light also improves image quality BUT in monitors with both: Gsync will not work when strobing back-light is engaged. The importance of a strobing back light is greater than anything gsync is doing ( which in reality isn't much because all monitors already sync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That in and of itself is pretty substantial. I could continue on to describe the shortfall's of LCD's in general and go on to explain why other types of displays don't require either gsync or strobing back light, CRT's for example or DLP projectors don't suffer from these design flaws. So the same company is marketing inferior displays and then charging you extra to attempt to fix the problem.


everyone knows gsync and ulmb dont work together, as far as im aware there not meant too as there different.

gsync is for reducing tearing. guess what! it works too









so not sure why you are flogging gsync when it does exactly what its meant to do









i had a good friend upgrade his lcd rog to the ips rog and he was generous enough to donate his old 27" rog gsync to me. going from a standard 120hz 27" screen to this with gsync on made a big difference. but each to there own i suppose


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Part of that is the problem, moving to an ips isn't upgrading, the pixel response is slower and its transition from frame to frame is worse. Just trying to help from avoiding advertising propaganda, but I guess if you want to pay more for less that's your perogitive. Oleds also show some promise they should have fastest enough response times and crisp enough blacks to negate all this gsync garbage, longevity might be an issue though


----------



## DotNetApp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> Part of that is the problem, moving to an ips isn't upgrading, the pixel response is slower and its transition from frame to frame is worse. Just trying to help from avoiding advertising propaganda, but I guess if you want to pay more for less that's your perogitive. Oleds also show some promise they should have fastest enough response times and crisp enough blacks to negate all this gsync garbage, longevity might be an issue though


OLED longevity will be soon no problem LG said in an interview that the new OLED Displays from them have 100.000h lifetime







.

EDIT: http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1465304750


----------



## kHo235

Hi,

can anybody PM me the skyn3t-vBios-1006 ? Can't get the link to work, and if it has to do something with my Account status, i don't wanna wait that long









Thank you.


----------



## roamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHo235*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> can anybody PM me the skyn3t-vBios-1006 ? Can't get the link to work, and if it has to do something with my Account status, i don't wanna wait that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


i just tried to get it for you but i too get an error. server issues im guessing


----------



## kHo235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roamin*
> 
> i just tried to get it for you but i too get an error. server issues im guessing


Thank you. I think I found it at Techpowerup, not sure if it's legit though.. the file Name is 174994.rom


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHo235*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> can anybody PM me the skyn3t-vBios-1006 ? Can't get the link to work, and if it has to do something with my Account status, i don't wanna wait that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Here you go from my archives:

skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125slide.zip 133k .zip file


Titan1006-vBios-P0-rev3.zip 270k .zip file


Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 136k .zip file


Not sure which suits you, so uploaded all three I had.


----------



## kHo235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here you go from my archives:
> 
> skyn3t-vBios-1006-350w-439w-125slide.zip 133k .zip file
> 
> 
> Titan1006-vBios-P0-rev3.zip 270k .zip file
> 
> 
> Titan1006-vBios-rev2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Not sure which suits you, so uploaded all three I had.


Thank you very much. It seems to be an error with the overclock servers, since I get the same error with your files as I get with the files in the original post. I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kHo235*
> 
> Thank you very much. It seems to be an error with the overclock servers, since I get the same error with your files as I get with the files in the original post. I'll try again in a few days.


I can email them to you, pm me if you like.


----------



## kHo235

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I can email them to you, pm me if you like.


you've got mail


----------



## djriful

It is getting lonely here... :c


----------



## skupples

like I said.

Pascal or bust.

It didn't come with damn near half the stuff we (kinda) expected, BUT THAT'S OK! At least pascal 2.0 will have HBM!

anywhoo, copped a 1070.

hit me up, you know who you are! I have your 690. It's still a 1080P champ honestly. (minus TDP)


----------



## L36

Was considering pascal XP but $1200 for a chopped chip with no HBM is hard to justify. Though TB still puts up a good fight with DX11 titles, its still a good performer at 2560x1600.

Probably will end up going with vega.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Still waiting for 14nm :_(


----------



## skupples

I'll probably add a 2nd 1070 when AMD forces minor price reductions, then ride these until DX12 becomes somewhat more known, usable, and designed for. I'm seeing ZERO point in buying the super high end Pascal cards. We're paying for factory overclocks more than ever. The TRIX version of my card is $100 more, for a slightly better power section THAT YOU CAN'T MAKE USE OF DUE TO EXTREME VOLTAGE LIMITATIONS. Thus, making all that extra hardware pointless unless you're gonna get nasty n hard mod the card, which less than 1% of us do.

so in the end, I settled with a $329 EVGA SC. I've got it running right around 2K w/ +500 on the memory, n it only took about 10 minutes to find that as the highest possible overclock - BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRING.

i don't buy the DX12 support, when DX12 is still damn near a tech demo.


----------



## treadstone

Hi, i think i will try and bypass all the reading and get straight to the point.
I have a titan in a 2700k rocking system and i heard that there was a great bios that
really pushes the Titan.

can anyone steer me to a link for that Hyper EVGA Titan bios or even better so info on it,

THANKS
Tread


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> Hi, i think i will try and bypass all the reading and get straight to the point.
> I have a titan in a 2700k rocking system and i heard that there was a great bios that
> really pushes the Titan.
> 
> can anyone steer me to a link for that Hyper EVGA Titan bios or even better so info on it,
> 
> THANKS
> Tread


Hey! hunt down this mythical beast known as @OccamRazor. everything you need will be in his profile(find him via search, find a post, check out his profile). If not, PM me. ignore the stuff about LLC tweaking, that's been borked for a while. You can manipulate it a slight bit, but not much.

Also, IDK the current state of Zawarudo tool(a little gui for voltage & LLC). Skip straight to command line manipulation (also in the sig) if it doesn't work.

You'll need to downgrade to a legacy version of MSI-AB.... This should be noted in Occam's documentation... If not, I THINK 4.1.1 might work. It's the oldest archive I have locally.

Dinosaurs always live on!!

the 1070 owns 1080P, but struggles a bit with 5760x1080P, still though. It's quite a bit faster than the 690.

I spent zero time on research this time around. I just went for it due to the damn near $300 price tag. I probably should'a gone AMD due to the multi-monitor. They've done a good job polishing CCC & their Eyefinity stuff.


----------



## treadstone

thanks bunches for that info...

regards
tread


----------



## skupples

good & don't be afraid to let her fly.

we've achieved and documented pretty much every aspect out of titan OC in this thread.

it sounds terrible. but there really is a difference in the community when the price point doubles n triples lol.

I can't get answers for squat in the 1070 club, even though some guy triple and quad posts babble about the card incessantly.

he said something about seeing EVGA cards downclock even @ 1080P, I asked for proof/solution, no answer.

oh, and the OP is just a user registry -.-


----------



## jameslapc

My OG Titan died last night.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameslapc*
> 
> My OG Titan died last night.


try get it repaired? probably just VRMs


----------



## skupples

*softly plays taps*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> try get it repaired? probably just VRMs


this, the chips & memory are quite resilient.


----------



## djriful

I managed to crank this old card up 1.3v @ 1240mhz now....


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> *softly plays taps*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> try get it repaired? probably just VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> this, the chips & memory are quite resilient.
Click to expand...

Outside of the LN2 guys, or temp wise, I think I claim the most beat down ever on a pair of first-gen Titans (serial #s 42 and 43).

I mined alt-coins on them for 8+ months. Setup is below:

- custom bios, disabled boost, increase PT to 150%, power-line mod
- stock coolers, highly modified thermal pads, custom HT1 grease, etc (search this thread for my air cooler mods)
- undervolted the lowest I could move the slider
- overclock to 1202 Mhz
- thermal temp set to 95 C, as I could not go any higher.

Note that these cards are hardcoded to downclock at 95 C regardless of settings.

I ran them at 92-94 C for 8 months straight. No joke! I beat the crap out of them.

These cards are still kicking butt too. Still playing games at 6000x1080.


----------



## djriful

Farewell good ol'GTX TITAN! It will be missed! Good running 1200Mhz 24/7!


----------



## skupples

RIP!


----------



## KCDC

I still have one sitting in my closet. Used it for 3 years. Never modded. Asus reference version. Not sure what to do with it now. What would you guys do with it? Open to any ideas.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Hello everyone, I am still a proud original Titan owner. I am just a casual gamer but want a watercooler for the Titan. Something basic like the Corsair adapter. I am wondering if a single radiator Corsair model will be good enough to cool a Titan SC? Thank you everyone.


----------



## mbed0123

I honestly could not say as I have no experience with the "AIO" setups and gpu's.

Anyone here able to help him out....??


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am still a proud original Titan owner. I am just a casual gamer but want a watercooler for the Titan. Something basic like the Corsair adapter. I am wondering if a single radiator Corsair model will be good enough to cool a Titan SC? Thank you everyone.


With an average 120mm AIO you can expect mid 50s~ under load.

Be sure that VRM is also sufficiently cooled if you go that route.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> With an average 120mm AIO you can expect mid 50s~ under load.
> 
> Be sure that VRM is also sufficiently cooled if you go that route.


That is good information thanks for replying. The cooler I am looking at is this Corsair, it looks to have a small fan over the memory. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-hg10-n780-gpu-liquid-cooling-bracket#


----------



## skupples

its better than nothing I suppose. Just remember, the Mem and VRM are essentially still under a stock cooling environment.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> its better than nothing I suppose. Just remember, the Mem and VRM are essentially still under a stock cooling environment.


I understand. I am not looking to overclock the card, just give out less noise and heat by using watercooling. I have a dual radiator all in one watercooler for my cpu. My case has room for only a single radiator cooler and hopefully it will be enough to keep the Titan cool. It runs currently at 80c under gaming load.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> I understand. I am not looking to overclock the card, just give out less noise and heat by using watercooling. I have a dual radiator all in one watercooler for my cpu. My case has room for only a single radiator cooler and hopefully it will be enough to keep the Titan cool. It runs currently at 80c under gaming load.


it should easily knock 15c+ off of your core temp.


----------



## nyrang3rs

This is why I am just a casual gamer and rarely overclock... received the H75 cooler and N780 gpu cooler bracket today. Everything went well until I was screwing on the head of the H75 cooler to the N780 on top of the gpu chip and one of the 4 screws to hold the head on the graphics card base snapped and is stuck in the hole. Now I need a replacement N780 and all the thermal paste is a mess from taking off the head to get to the broken screw. I have had bad luck doing the thermal paste myself it is either too little or too much. See how much of a newbie I am? Anyway I hope Corsair comes through with this return rather quickly, my computer is a doorstop until then.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

when i complained about how messy the stock tim was someone pointed out there is a tim moat around the chip so u can go to town and not worry about any spillage.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JollyGreenJoint*
> 
> when i complained about how messy the stock tim was someone pointed out there is a tim moat around the chip so u can go to town and not worry about any spillage.


Thanks good advice. I just finished, and I am sitting here at the Benchmark smiling because on a full load setting maxed my gpu temps are 50c-60c max, never got to 61c! I remembered that I have a cleaner I bought long ago that had 2 liquids one to clean off the old paste the other to make it better for new paste. I put a small amount like a piece of rice on the middle and attached the Corsair cooler, this time the screw did not break in the small raised socket hole and all is good.

I am happy that I no longer have to hear the roar of takeoff if a game is giving my gpu fits that is the best part not only the lower temps. I tried giving everyone that helped rep but my noscript must be blocking. thank you all again!!


----------



## skupples

glad you got it all sorted.

piece of rice - the only way to apply TIM that isn't CoolLabs Liquid Ultra, or those weird solder pad things that require burn in.


----------



## nyrang3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> glad you got it all sorted.
> 
> piece of rice - the only way to apply TIM that isn't CoolLabs Liquid Ultra, or those weird solder pad things that require burn in.


One of the first search results for video card thermal paste is on Linustechtips and has a guy say to pour the stuff on the chip and make a big cake.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyrang3rs*
> 
> One of the first search results for video card thermal paste is on Linustechtips and has a guy say to pour the stuff on the chip and make a big cake.


simply put, they're wrong.

the issue - air.

You (or anyone) are never going to be able to make a perfect layer of TIM. However, smashing two flat surfaces together pretty much always provides the best coverage, & prevents any air from getting trapped between the chip & the block. Trapped air = heat.

Look up Tek Syndicate's TIM video. They do all the different supposed "best" methods between two pieces of glass.

This is why the * is applied to liquid metal solutions, as you bring them up to temp via "burn in" where they then "reflow", allowing for a perfect mate.


----------



## GhostlyHoots

Hey guys I was wondering would it be worth to flash my bios to HWBot Engineering BIOS or any other bios i should go with? PS I only have stock cooler


----------



## skupples

the traditional favorite BIOS can be found in the original post under SKYN3T section. Just don't push it too far. Your core should overheat before anything else though.


----------



## GhostlyHoots

Idk if i really want to use SKYN3T and yeah im not gonna push it too much


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostlyHoots*
> 
> Idk if i really want to use SKYN3T and yeah im not gonna push it too much


Why's that?

I was one of the original alpha testers, & roasted my titans to the moon & back.

not sure I remember a single issue with them from any of the hundreds, if not thousands of people that've used it by now.

engi is fine too.


----------



## GhostlyHoots

idk but i guess ill give it a shot but what one should i use there is two?


----------



## skupples

the only difference is the base clock, one is 1006, and the other is 900 something..

IF I remember correctly, 928 was the default bone stock speed, while 1006 was the super clock edition speed.

i'd go with 1006mhz.


----------



## GhostlyHoots

Ok thank you for the help


----------



## skupples

good luck.

they're tough cards, they really are.


----------



## GhostlyHoots

I dont get it i follow the flashing guide and it doesnt flash my card. i put Nvflash --protectoff then Nvflash -4 -5 -6 skyn3t.rom then click y until it closes then restart and it doesnt change the bios idk what im doing wrong


----------



## skupples

good luck.

they're tough cards, they really are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostlyHoots*
> 
> I dont get it i follow the flashing guide and it doesnt flash my card. i put Nvflash --protectoff then Nvflash -4 -5 -6 skyn3t.rom then click y until it closes then restart and it doesnt change the bios idk what im doing wrong


try re-installing NV drivers then checking agian.


----------



## GhostlyHoots

I tried reinstalling nvidia drivers, redownloading nvflash and still nothing did i do something wrong here?


----------



## skupples

i don't believe so, but its been awhile since I've done this.

there should also be a link to EZFLASH in the OP, which automates the process.

Seek out the user @OccamRazor & check his signature if not.

thanks.


----------



## Mark-o

I've had my titan for a bit and got lucky and found someone with a 780 acx cooler and pcb bracket who let it go for pretty cheap. My question is once I replace the thermal pads and paste would it be safe to use the engineering bios or any of the other modded bios? Im using thermal grizzly pads(1.5 thick) and arctic silver 5.


----------



## skupples

i'd say so.


----------



## Confuzie

Hello guys , i have a problem with the video card , may be dead or i dont know , i didint flash any bios or something like that , but my question is , if i reflash with one of those oc bioses , may be working again ?

https://s7.postimg.org/gzyiyyah7/Untitled.png this is the problem , tried different drivers/windows


----------



## jfro63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confuzie*
> 
> Hello guys , i have a problem with the video card , may be dead or i dont know , i didint flash any bios or something like that , but my question is , if i reflash with one of those oc bioses , may be working again ?
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/gzyiyyah7/Untitled.png this is the problem , tried different drivers/windows


Have you already gone to Device Manager Deleted the NVidia Card, then restarted the PC to see what drivers automatically load once it is found?


----------



## Confuzie

Tryed everything , i have a multimeter if someone know a video or tutorial to show me how i can learn more about testing everypart of the videocard to see if it has sometginf dead, just let me know and sorry for off topic


----------



## Mark-o

Okay so I need a little help. I bought some thermal grizzly pads for the vrm and a acx cooler for my Titan. I loaded the skynet bios and tried a light over clock to 1110(10 above what my gpu boosts with stock bios) with the voltage and power % bar just a few notches above what the stock bios maxes out at and I still can not get it stable. I know these bios are mentioned for water-cooling but I make sure my temps are within safe zone.


----------



## eduncan911

I have two of the original EVGA ACX coolers sitting in the own boxes. Basically in new condition as I only used them for a few weeks.

Wondering what to do with them. They were like $75 each if I recall.


----------



## JollyGreenJoint

Send me one







, a fan blade on my back fan is a little wonky and i think its overall design can be improved by converting to case fans. Im probably going to use 80-92mm adapters(or 92-92mm 1" or more stand offs) and i want to use the old acx shroud to bolt the adapters too. But i cant basterdize my only acx shroud, if it doesnt work out i wont be able to go back


----------



## Burke888

Does anyone know what this card is roughly equivalent to in Nvidia's current lineup? I remember when it launched and the 6Gb seemed insane.
My guess is that it would be equal to a *GTX 1060 6Gb* reference model?


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/502403/graphics-card-ranking


----------



## KCDC

Gonna take my Titan out of storage for a xeon build. 

Wanted to open it up, clean it and replace the TIM and pads.

Could anyone tell me the thickness of the pads by chance? Thanks! 

My guess is memory 0.5mm and vrms/components 1.0mm but want to be sure.


----------



## _Adrian_

Following!

I'm dusting off a pair of Titan XP's and using them in a build with EK waterblocks.
If this gets me a tad bit more juice im all for it


----------



## DmitryFX

Hi! Anybody alive here?)

I still own a Titan, going to change it to something newer in the near future, but now I'm trying to get some more power from it.
The problem is a constant PerfCap - PWR, even at pretty low voltages and frequencies.

I saw the people here were able to run their Titans at 1100+MHz and 1.2+V
How is this possible if the card utilizes ~230W and then throttles beacause of the PWR Limit?

Some facts:
Zotac GTX Titan AMP!
PSU: 1200W Thermaltake TR2 RX
1006Mhz - 228W - 1.1250V - PerfCap PWR
1019Mhz - 222W - 1.1370V - PerfCap PWR
966Mhz - 211W - 1.0870V - PerfCap PWR
ASIC Quality - 71.3
Unigine Valley - 2723Pts, which is not a great result, some people here were able to go above 3000.
Superposition - 6000Pts.

The fan speed is BIOS unlocked, temps not going higher, than 74-78C

I tried increasing Power Limits with the KBT, but it has no effect at all. Tried different bioses, but they worked either similar, or just turned my Titan into the unknown VGA device.
So I have no clue, what to do. The only way, I see - is lowering voltages to save some power, but I don't think it will be stable at lower voltages and same frequencies. Other people here were increasing voltages, which has more sense in case of overclocking.
Or just let my Titan live in peace for some more months and go to the retiring pension))


----------



## eduncan911

We use a custom bios increases the power limit and removes that dynamic boost (can't remember what it's called).

IIRC, the bios was released by Skyn3t.

There's also a Windows tool that stabilizes the voltages, can't remember what that is called at the moment... maybe LLC Mod.

To let ya know, I was pulling nearly 430 watts from the wall per GPU (I had two), which the power meter showed something like 1005 watts, up from the 150 W idle or so when I was mining on them at 94C for months. They are bullet proof.

Edit: Found an old Post where I outlined the differences of the Skyn3t bios, with the version number to search for.

https://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2078139&p=1

Search around here for that version of the bios, maybe even this thread.


----------



## skupples

^^ essentially, but LLC mod broke.

we were directly controlling the buck controller via cmd, after some sorta msi ab mod.

its all pretty well documented in the OP if I remember correctly. just ignore the LLC.

flash over high TDP bios >> crack buck controller

pretty sure some of us were running 1.4 for years on end.

we caused such a ruckus that Nvidia sent minions over to tell us this was placebo.

sorry, NV, clearly you can see on our DMM and 3Dmark scores its not placebo.


----------



## eduncan911

Ah, you're right. It's in the first post of this thread! Lol


----------



## DmitryFX

Thanks for your info, I have finally risen the Power values some more and voila, I have stable 1045-1100MHz (depends on my OC settings in MSI AB) and 78C max/1.16V max
Superposition - 6400Pts.
I'm happy for now)


----------



## skupples

i feel like we were chasing something like 12-1300mhz @ 1.4v, i'd have to scan back to see though. 1.21v was possible without buck controller hack.

glad you got it working.


----------



## CryptiK

It's been real, gentlemen. 

After 7 years of 2-way then 3-way SLI with my own custom powerlimit raised Hydrocopper BIOS running 1045/6000 @ 1.15v with EK Blocks, I have upgraded to 2-way Titan Xp's 

The OG's would sit on around 340,000 PPD each with FAH, the Xp's produce ~1.8 million PPD each. In 3D the gap isn't as huge, but it's pretty huge. 

I never realised some of you were pushing the VRM's so hard and running 1.3-1.4v long term, I'm staggered they didn't go up in flames. NVIDIA aren't known for stout VRM design and indeed reviews of the cards suggested it was by far the weakest link. Incredible!


----------



## skupples

oh i'd be willing to bet no one's 1.3-1.4 lasted more than 3-4 years before the power section popped or the ability to hold clocks started slipping.


----------



## djthrottleboi

skupples said:


> oh i'd be willing to bet no one's 1.3-1.4 lasted more than 3-4 years before the power section popped or the ability to hold clocks started slipping.


but isn't our way to upgrade before that frequently?


----------

